#kubuntu 2005-05-09
<whiskey_2> ojw_, they don't encode good on linux....someone asked to see the ogg version that wanted to see how ogg works....and uh...they asked me to make it for them....but so far it has been a real pain....becuase for some reason they used the MS shit to make it
<gdh> my one-stop shop for X auth problems being root has always been "xhost +local:" - probably hugely insecure, but works fine for me
<pinny> ok im gonna butt in with anothe stupid question
<pinny> why shouldnt i always log in as root
<pinny> i know its a security breach
<ojw_> idiot-proofs your computer, pinny ;-)
<ojw_> like a trigger-guard
<smouche> easy answer pinny, because it's fucking dangerous.
<pinny> but i ran as root in windows
<pinny> i was happy
<ojw_> exactly
<gdh> and you got pwned :)
<pinny> not cause i accidently pressed stuff
* ojw_ prefers to know when he's installing software
<gdh> (although you might noy even have noticed :)
<pinny> rather because windows bl0ws
<gdh> pinny: Yep, and if you log in as a normal user on windows, you immediately reduce the impact on your system... 
<ojw_> whiskey_2: what's the problem with "oggenc filename.wav"?
<gdh> Unfortunatley, most windows software is too shit to be non-Administrator compatible
<whiskey_2> ojw_, i only made one movie successfully so far...and the sound stutters as it tries to sync to the video or somehting.....don't ask me....that is why they want to see the real thing in action
<KaiL_> even MS software is...
<whiskey_2> ojw_, but for some reason...they chose the MS platform to build the thing and this causes severe incompatibilities with Linux
<KaiL_> pinny: on Unix root can destroy anything, read anything and doesn't even get's breaked by any file permissions
<KaiL_> the windows "Administrator" has way fewer permissions
<KaiL_> as you can tell the os to permit him from deleting stuff or reading user files
<pinny> but who cares if my system breaks
<pinny> im not running a server
<pinny> im just using my laptop for typing
<pinny> and internet
<KaiL_> you care? :)
<pinny> all my files are backed up
<pinny> and i could just as easily screw it up
<pinny> by being me and typing sudo
<KaiL_> and now somebody get's you to type a "rm -rf /"...
<KaiL_> that deletes everything
<pv_> There is little advantage being root all the time.
<KaiL_> no warning, nothing
<pinny> who would tell me to do that
<pinny> but i see
<pinny> point well taken
<pinny> but still
<KaiL_> most some rtfm-Assholes
<pinny> they could just tell me to type sudo rtfm
<pinny> *sudo rm -rf
<KaiL_> if you need to enter your password, you *should* be alarmed :)
<smouche> if nothing else, Windows trains the user with foresight to back stuff up constantly...
<KaiL_> hehe
<pinny> still...
<pinny> im not convinced
<KaiL_> smouche: recent harddisks do that too
<smouche> that way, the system crashes less often, waiting, biding its time till when -- you >haven't< backed up!
<pinny> i have a 160gb external drive tha i  back everything up to
<pinny> heh i have 100gb free thou
<KaiL_> pinny: as I said, if you work as root, your brain is the only thing between you and a empty hd
<smouche> the problem is when you fill one of those huge drives with new stuff, and you have no place to back up to!
<KaiL_> not the slightliest warning...
<pinny> it's impossible to fill 160gb
<pinny> aha i see what you guys are saying
<smouche> tell me about it.  Somehow an exploit managed to erase the file system on a large drive on my windows box.
<KaiL_> currently there's a worm deleting all mp3 files on windows
<KaiL_> I won't be happy, if my 13GB Dream Dance collection would be gone...
<smouche> I hope they trace it back to the RIAA!  and fine them to oblivion, jail the leaders...
<KaiL_> yes, thought the same
<smouche> I had my anti-virus turned off for maybe ten minutes, I was too stupid to unplug the box from the cable...
<KaiL_> that's realy dangerous with Windows...
<KaiL_> 9 worms today...
<smouche> lethal.  I wasn't even running any P2P, I was squeeky clean with everything on there...
<Tm_T> aesh
<whiskey_2> smouche, well it is the RIAA that is spreading all the viruses and worms....they have the money to buy all the latest ones and ruin everybody's computers
<Shaquile> Tm_T: Still awake :)
<KaiL_> smouche: and after that you decided to try kubuntu?
<smouche> KaiL_ heh heh, before actually.  I think this was windows striking back in a fit of jealousy
<KaiL_> ah
<KaiL_> but at least it was the final "now it's enough"?
<Tm_T> Shaquile: yes :)
<Tm_T> Shaquile: I tried, but just cant sleep yet
<Shaquile> Tm_T: Me either =(
<KaiL_> on one of my computers I had a Windows 98 still left after everything was already defaulted to Linux
<Shaquile> Tm_T: Can you speak swedish?
<KaiL_> after some months I tried to boot that Windows... guess, what happened
<smouche> I generally have the reverse problem. I'm a near-narcoleptic.
<smouche> blue screen of death?
<KaiL_> bingo
<smouche> lol
<smouche> Win98 was unbelievably unstable.
<KaiL_> so I rebooted, ran mke2fs and had 6GB more free space :)
<Tm_T> Shaquile: really poorly
<whiskey_2> smouche, win98 is very stable...it has been running a web server for more than one month without shutdown
<smouche> what's mke2fs, KaiL_?
<whiskey_2> smouche, and no memory leaks either
<KaiL_> smouche: creating an ext2 filesystem
<smouche> Win98 SE, yes?  first edition of win98 sucked for me.
<KaiL_> "my Windows is really stable, it run's a whole month while idling" :))
<smouche> ah, thank you KaiL_
<whiskey_2> smouche, yes well i paid MS more than $100 to fix it...and they did a good job
<Shaquile> Tm_T: puhutaan suomalainen? 
<Shaquile> Tm_T: I suck at finish =) 
<Shaquile> finnish
<Shaquile> whatever
<whiskey_2> KaiL_, well it is unused because i don't have anything more that needs to be done on windows
<KaiL_> Shaquile: if you can even read it, you are way better than most in here
<whiskey_2> KaiL_, it is the Linux platform that still needs some work
<Shaquile> KaiL_: :)
<smouche> I only need my windows box to watch tv - 'cause freakin' ati tuner card won't work in linux
<Shaquile> KaiL_: You know that Linus Thorwalds were from Finland?
<KaiL_> flame ATI for that...:)
<KaiL_> Shaquile: from a swedish speaking minority afair, yes ;)
<Shaquile> KaiL_: Hehe =)
<Shaquile> KaiL_: Where you from?
<KaiL_> nothern Germany
<Shaquile> Cool..
<KaiL_> northern..
<KaiL_> more "Cold" ;)
<Shaquile> omg i farted and it stink more than I thought... brb
<smouche> "Finland" is actually the Swedish name for Suomi, isn't it?
<KaiL_> and wet today
<KaiL_> smouche: it's used in a germanic languages
<KaiL_> in all...
<smouche> I see.
<KaiL_> many skandinavians here btw.
<factorx> gn8
<kkathman> can anyone recommend a good graphical FTP program ?
<Shaquile> There is none
<Shaquile> IglooFTP but it costs
<smouche> konqueror doesn't do it for you?  I don't know, haven't tried.
<kkathman> I downloaded one, but I needed the qt3 libs..and Im uneasy about installing those
<Shaquile> KaiL_: but cold? It cant be to cold... I mean you further down than Sweden
<whiskey_2> kkathman, gftp is running here and very consistent with gnome
<KaiL_> ok, depends on what you call cold
<whiskey_2> kkathman, but it has no warranty
<KaiL_> 10C are to cold for me to ;)
<Shaquile> Hehe
<Shaquile> gftp isn't good.. it's ok.. 
<Shaquile> KaiL_: We had like 18 here today =)
<whiskey_2> Shaquile, well what more do you need it has ftp and fsp
<KaiL_> grr
<whiskey_2> kkathman, i think gftp is in synaptic if you want to take a look at it
<Shaquile> whiskey_2: Nothing more.. but it's not good.. with que and all.. 
<whiskey_2> kkathman, so you don't even have to compile it
<Shaquile> This is a nice channel.. maybe I should begin to idle here some more =) 
* smouche is nap-time-smouche
<KaiL_> kkathman: kbear?
<eleckttruss> alguna persona de aquei habal espaol
<KaiL_> eleckttruss: uhm -> #ubuntu-es
<eleckttruss> kbear a mi me gusta mas el gftp es mas lijero y mas practico....
<eleckttruss> como asi?
<eleckttruss> osea que hago con el ubuntu-es?
<smouche> he says gftp is lighter and more practical
<KaiL_> but it's so...... gnomisch :P
<eleckttruss> o my good yo no hablo ingles....:(
<smouche> eleckttruss - no tiene ni una palabra de ingles? mejor -- use English here, if possible
<eleckttruss> use English here, if possible? que es eso?
<KaiL_> #ubuntu-es is s spanisch ubuntu chat, maybe it's good for him ;)
<smouche> well, that's a start ;-)
<eleckttruss> no entiendo nada
<eleckttruss> ...
<eleckttruss> ha ok
<eleckttruss> ubuntu-es pero donde lo agrego?
<eleckttruss> Gracias
<smouche> eleckttruss, haga  /join #ubuntu-es
<eleckttruss> <smouche> GRACIAS
<smouche> por nada, suerte
<KaiL_> bang...
<smouche> zoom
<KaiL_> spanish is one of the languages, where I udnerstand <<50%
<smouche> another poor sod sent to non-English irc limbo...
<whiskey_2> i should say gftp-gtk....so no one gets confused
<smouche> he'd be better off hanging in here, and just reading.
<pv_> said and done, apparently
<whiskey_2> because there are many ftp in synaptic
<KaiL_> if he want's to lean english or test his language detecting skills, yes
<KaiL_> learn..
<whiskey_2> there is probably a kftp or something consistent with kde also
<Shaquile> :P
<KaiL_> whiskey_2: kbear, as I said :)
<eleckttruss> ubuntu-es
<smouche> frankly, I'd prefer to be reading irc channels in French or Spanish but they just don't seem to have much happening on them
<KaiL_> /j #ubuntu-es
<KaiL_> ...you mean :)
<eleckttruss> ok ubuntu-es   cual es el rul para agregarlo please
<smouche> agregar a que?
<eleckttruss> el nombre del servidor
<eleckttruss> asi como es irc.freenode.net
<smouche> hmmm, /connect "nombre del servidor" , creo
<smouche> pero, pienso que no necesita otra servidor... momentito...
<eleckttruss> peero
<eleckttruss> cuando avre el Konversation
<eleckttruss> se conecta al chat de ingles automatico
<eleckttruss> kiero ir al de ubuntu-es
<smouche> eleckttruss, tiene personas en esa canale -- haga eso:  /join #ubuntu-es
<eleckttruss> ok pero cuando tu no esrtes en donde hare clien me entiendes?
<smouche> que sea paciente, no hay tanto actividad en ese momento...
<eleckttruss> Gracias
<smouche> eleckttruss, disculpe, pero realmente, no puede ayudarte en espanol, aun en ingles mi conocimientos de linux son debiles...
<eleckttruss> si me vuelven a ver en este chat es por error
<smouche> y tengo que irme, disculpe
<eleckttruss> gracias de todas maneras
<smouche> no hay problema
<whiskey_2> yep kbear does look very nice....but i don't see how to change the option from ftp to fsp like in gftp for those crazy people that want to use secure ftp sites
* smouche goes back to nap-mode.
<KaiL_> whiskey_2: crazy? those without are the crazy
<Tm_T> Shaquile: joo puhutaan vaan ;)
<Tm_T> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=19198
<Tm_T> <3
<whiskey_2> where did gnome get this strange screen saver....it has bugs crawling on a mobius strip
<whiskey_2> very interesting
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> there is not separate gnome screensavers?
<whiskey_2> i wonder what they are trying to say with graphics instead of words
<whiskey_2> Tm_T, well i dont' know...it randomly changes
<whiskey_2> Tm_T, so i don't even know what screen saver it is
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Xscreensaver it is
<whiskey_2> well the bugs are crawling forever but going nowhere
<GameCat> hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<GameCat> kinda quiet in here currently
<GameCat> does this mean no-one has any problems? ):
<GameCat> whhops typo smily :)
* GameCat shouldn't irc when wrecked
<kkathman> howdy Tm_T  :)
<KaiL_> GameCat: how to have problems?
<KaiL_> there was no silly hardware releaded after hoary came out, so everything works
<whiskey_2> GameCat, well there is still a problem with apache....it seems to be working today but it still logs a db type error...i guess it just doesn't understant the new db stuff for the database programs
<Shaquile> Tm_T: :P
<kkathman> Hey KaiL_ can you recommend a good ftp program to transfer stuff to a web server?
<GameCat> whiskey_2: I don't know apache at all, so I can't help anyway
<GameCat> kkathman: konqueror?
<KaiL_> kkathman: didn't I ever wrote kbear? :)
<whiskey_2> GameCat, well i don't need a  web server either....i just use it for testing the php programs
* GameCat nods
<kkathman> konqeror?? you can setup remote login and all that?
<Shaquile> Seriuosly... It must really suck to watch tv in USA.. commercial ALL the time.. 
<GameCat> kkathman: ftp://user@site.com
<GameCat> then bookmark it :)
<whiskey_2> Shaquile, yep... i have not turned my tv on for more than 3 years....except to play an old nintendo game every once in a while
<whiskey_2> Shaquile, all that is on TV is some kind of biased propoganda
<Shaquile> whiskey_2: How many channels do you have?
<Shaquile> I heard you guys have like a million :P
<whiskey_2> Shaquile, well about 37 or so...but they are mostly all in Mexican so i can't understand anything
<whiskey_2> Shaquile, i live in Texico
<Shaquile> haha
<Shaquile> Coolt
<Shaquile> -t
<Shaquile> How many are free? 
<whiskey_2> Shaquile, they are all free...but nobody can understand Mexican except the Mexicans
<whiskey_2> in Texico
<Shaquile> whiskey_2: Oh ok.. 
<Shaquile> Satelite or cable?
<whiskey_2> Shaquile, no...i don't have any of that stuff that costs money...just the aerial antenna stuff
<Tm_T> Shaquile: jag mste sej att min svenska r begrnsad
<Shaquile> Tm_T: Du kan ju prata! Det r tufft :P
<Tm_T> =)
<whiskey_2> Shaquile, but anyway it is not worth watching because it is usually someone trying to spew their own propoganda on  someone else
<Shaquile> whiskey_2: So you have 37 FREE channels via antenna? 
<whiskey_2> Shaquile, yes...maybe more
<Shaquile> That's awesome
<whiskey_2> Shaquile, but they are not worth watching
<Shaquile> Ok 
<kkathman> well kbear is nice but doesnt connect with anything :)
<Shaquile> whiskey_2: Legal age for drinking?
<whiskey_2> i much prefer slashdot to tv....because there is always an argument and you never know what to think......less biased propoganda that way
<kkathman> aha... hmm odd...but got it to work :)
<whiskey_2> kkathman, what site did you connect kbear to?
<whiskey_2> kkathman, everybody seems to be using cvs instead of ftp these days
<whiskey_2> kkathman, i had to use cvs yesterday just to get the gnu font editor
<Tm_T> ok, I go to sleep ->
<kkathman> not a problem.. my bad I was in a brain fart
<Shaquile> Tm_T: I should to
<Shaquile> whiskey_2: well?
<kkathman> ftp is still the preferred method when working with webservers tho for web sites unfortunately
<whiskey_2> kkathman, well that is true...but nobody wants to put their files on an ftpd for some reason....they all seem to prefer cvs
<whiskey_2> kkathman, i don't know why
<whiskey_2> kkathman, but gnome and gnu and many others have some cvs trees instead of ftpds
<whiskey_2> kkathman, it has always been a mystery to me....why they just don't gzip their build directories and put the file in an ftpd directory or fspd if they prefer that crazy security stuff
<Shaquile> Good Night
<mdke> anyone here? i wanted to share a couple of brief thoughts I had after I installed kubuntu-desktop recently
<crimsun> there are always people here ;)
* GameCat is here
<mdke> hi crimsun 
<mdke> so after I installed kubuntu-desktop, I noticed that the kde applications all appear in the gnome menu, and don't have icons
<GameCat> is this in an ubuntu install?
<mdke> sure
<GameCat> okay :)
<mdke> i had ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<GameCat> I just installed from the kububtu CD - never had a setup like that
<mdke> hmm, my comments really were just in terms of ensuring complete compatibility between the two: i think it would be nice for users to happily be able to run both
<crimsun> mdke: kde doesn't currently conform to the new gnome desktop method
<GameCat> Oh, absolutely, no question.
<mdke> the other thing was that they both use ~/Desktop, so an obsolete non-working trash icon appears on the Gnome desktop after each starting of kde
<crimsun> mdke: it would be great to file bugs that have fixed .desktop files attached =)
<GameCat> rename the trash dir to .Trash to hide it in both
<mdke> crimsun, noted
<mdke> crimsun, so it is simple a question of fixing the .desktop files?
<mdke> *simply
<crimsun> mdke: if the icons are missing, yep. Let me double-check
<smouche> mdke, did adding kubuntu-desktop by any chance alter your log-out options in gnome? that happened to me
<mdke> smouche, damn, i didn't notice
<mdke> smouche, what changed?
<smouche> couldn't shutdown or restart in gnome anymore, not from the graphical thing, anyway
<smouche> the log-out in kde was normal though.
<mdke> smouche, from gnome or from gdm?
<smouche> kdm was handling it at that point
<crimsun> mdke: yep, would just need to fix the .desktop. Confirmed by looking in /usr/share/applications/kde/
<mdke> crimsun, hmm
<crimsun> mdke: (see the Icon field)
<mdke> crimsun, presumably in lieu of filing fixes, just filing the bugs would help?
<crimsun> mdke: sure, but it's most helpful if you attach a unified diff - or at least explain that the Icon field in the .desktop files needs to be fixed
<mdke> crimsun, yeah, i will see what I can do in terms of time
<mdke> the other thing I wondered was about clean removing of ubuntu-desktop/kubuntu-desktop
<mdke> when I decided to remove the latter, I found it rather difficult
<mdke> is there any easier way than debfoster?
<crimsun> do you use aptitude?
<mdke> no
<crimsun> it has some package tracking capabilities built in
<mdke> ooh
<mdke> i'll check it out
<GameCat> I'm a long way from expert, but wouldn't "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" do it?
<mdke> GameCat, no that just removes the metapackage
<GameCat> okay, thanks
<teardrop> oh lame
<teardrop> someone stole my damn nick
<teardrop> lol
<teardrop> nevermind
<mdke> teardrop, if its registered you can get it back
<teardrop> bah
<teardrop> i haven't registered it
<teardrop> it's just taking an hour to ping out i guess
<mdke> well this one is a nice nick
<teardrop> yeah
<teardrop> i like this nick
<teardrop> i will probably transition into it
<GameCat> register it then :)
<mdke> ++
<teardrop> i've had my other one for like 7 or 8 years
<GameCat> maybe reg that one too if you ever get it back 
<mdke> try registering it now, it'll tell you if someone has stolen it
<teardrop> nobody's stolen it
<teardrop> closure just won't ping out
<teardrop> i just pinged it so it should die soon enough
<whiskey_2> Shaquile, i don't know the legal age for drinking...when i was young i think it was 18 but i hear it is 21 today....i don't know because i don't drink.
<GameCat> it's 18 here in the UK
<teardrop> whiskey_2, in the us it's 21
<teardrop> it's 18 everywhere else as a general rule of thumb
<whiskey_2> teardrop, well i don't know about the US...i am just stating what i think about this miserable Texico
<mdke> jammcq_oz, :)
<teardrop> though the age is rarely enforced anywhere else
<jammcq_oz> Riddell: does kubuntu use KDM instead of GDM ?
<teardrop> Texico?
<teardrop> Mexico's drinking age is 18
<whiskey_2> teardrop, yes it used to be Texas
<amu> moin'
<whiskey_2> teardrop, but the Mexicans took it over.
<teardrop> ok
<teardrop> i think that's backwards but alrigth
<teardrop> texas was stolen from the mexicans
<teardrop> remember the alamo?
<whiskey_2> teardrop, well apparently they got it back
<teardrop> >8-P
<teardrop> i don't know about that
<teardrop> we might've given it back to make the rio grande an easier border
<teardrop> the mexicans haven't taken anything from america except jobs
<whiskey_2> teardrop, yes...they sure did take all the jobs and all the medicare money and all the food stamp money and everything else
<smouche> oh what bullshit.
<teardrop> well they can't get medicare/welfare money
<mdke> jammcq_oz, i know that you can choose when installing kubuntu-desktop
<teardrop> you have to be a citizen to do that
<whiskey_2> teardrop, nope it is the truth...i don't qualify for medicare or food stamps because they give it all to the Mexicans
<teardrop> they can however work under the table
<mdke> jammcq_oz, not sure which is default if you install from the cd under full installation
<teardrop> no dude i promise you you have to have a social security number in order to get those
<whiskey_2> teardrop, well...i don't know what numbers they use...but just go to the food stamp office and look around
<teardrop> perhaps you should try being more of a slack ass and they will give you money
<mdke> *cough* #ubuntu-offtopic
<smouche> thank you, mdke.
<teardrop> mdke, this directly concerns the language issues with ubuntu thank you
<teardrop> whiskey_2, they can only obtain that if they have a) become citizens or b) stolen someone's social
<mdke> teardrop, ehhh?
<Riddell> jammcq_oz: yes it uses KDM of course
<teardrop> whiskey_2, where as if you did apt-get install social-security# everything would be allowed by the kernel
<amu> hehe and the americans stolen the land from the indians ;)
<chavo> teardrop, you can get a ss# for like $50.
<teardrop> however they are missing that package so they have to compile identities to obtain system resources to survive
<jammcq_oz> Riddell: that's what I figured.  We'll need a method to enable Xdmcp for ltsp clients
<teardrop> chavo, you can get htem fro free if you goto the library
<whiskey_2> teardrop, well citizenship doesn't mean anything to the Mexicans...whether they are dual citizens or not makes no difference...they still can never speak English....and nobody can understand them
<smouche> jesus christ whiskey_2, you are so fucking ignorant its tragic.
<whiskey_2> teardrop, i just leave them alone...and they leave me alone
<Riddell> jammcq_oz: hmm, acronyms, should I come and talk to you?
<jammcq_oz> Riddell: sure, if you can. we're out in the lounge area
<teardrop> whiskey_2, lol
<Riddell> smouche: innapropriate language
<mdke> ++
<smouche> noted, Riddell.  Pity you don't mind the innappropriate spamming of off-topic racist diatribes and other crap (can I say crap) that has been flooding this channel lately.
<smouche> anyway, just rename the thing #xenophobic-rants and make whiskey_2 happy...
<smouche> sorry.
<chavo> smouche, curse words are far more damaging than mere racism.
<smouche> not your fault Riddell.
<smouche> chavo, that's absurd.  but, ok, I withdraw the "fucking"
<smouche> bye
<chavo> smouche, yes absurd it is.
<teardrop> jesus lord
<teardrop> that nick won't die
<mdke> register, then kill it? ;p
<whiskey_2> teardrop, anyway who cares....they can have Texico for all i care....and that nut that wants to belittle racism is an idiot because maybe the Mexicans are proud of their race and their language and culture.
<pvh> I'm having trouble updating kdelibs-data because it tries to overwite /usr/share/icons/default.kde' which is also in knetworkconf
<pvh> How can I resolve this?
<pvh> *overwrite
<GameCat> pvh: read the channel topic - there's a shell script
<pvh> GameCat: much obliged.
<GameCat> pleasure :)
<GameCat> I got caught out too
<teardrop> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/04/27/1836227.shtml?tid=189&tid=190&tid=106
<teardrop> the battle is brewing
<mdke> :)
<brad> hey
<brad> i just got Ubuntu!
<mdke> brad, nice one
<brad> i used to have FC3
<GameCat> brad: I made the same transition, nicer, isn't it :)
<gesslar> man, the default doesn't allow me to compile my mud client :(
<mdke> gesslar, default what?
<gesslar> kubuntu
<gesslar> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<mdke> gesslar, to compile you need "build-essential", see if you have it
<gesslar> oooh
<gesslar> ok, sec
<gesslar> oooh thankyouthankyouthankyou if this works
<mdke> heh, hope so
<gesslar> mdke: you'll be my best friend ever
<mdke> ever?
<mdke> cool
* gesslar nods to mdke 
<gesslar> bleh, can't find X includes
<mdke> ?
<gesslar> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<mdke> gesslar, hmm possibly you need the X development libs, not 100% sure of the packagename, it'll be xlib-dev or something
<GameCat> sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<gesslar> hmm
<mdke> GameCat, nice one
<gesslar> found it in kynaptic
<GameCat> if you haven't got them, add automake and autoconf too
<teardrop> gesslar, get synaptic
<teardrop> kynaptic sucks ass
<gesslar> really? the only part about it that i don't like is tha ti have to keep resizing the fetch commit window so i can see the buttons
<mdke> gesslar, if you like it, use it :)
<GameCat> I like a shell, personally :)
<teardrop> gesslar, really it gives you no information on the pkgs and doesn't offer half the features of synaptic
<gesslar> ok
<gesslar> wow, thanks for your help guys
<GameCat> welcome
<gesslar> it's still being problematic but i'll try to keep at it
<GameCat> what is it saying now?
<gesslar> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<gesslar> except, i have the libs and headers installed, now
<gesslar> i think
<GameCat> use the line "./configure --prefix=/usr --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3/" - no quotes
<gesslar> hmm, i guess maybe my path isn't set?
<GameCat> did that work then?
<gesslar> yes, but now i have to do it with the KDE ones
<GameCat> sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev
<gesslar> woo!
<gesslar> finally
<gesslar> now to see if it'll make
<regeya_> we're all living in amerika, amerika, it's wunderbar
<gesslar> how do i get the maintainers to add a program?
<GameCat> gesslar: no idea - look on the website for info?
<gesslar> i will, thanks :)
<kanuha> anyone else experience alot of crashes in KDE?
<gesslar> hmm
<gesslar> very rarely
<GameCat> it's fine here - can you be more specific?
<regeya> no.
<regeya> none in a month, in fact
<kanuha> It mainly happens when I open the Home folder
<regeya> hm!
<teardrop> HELL YES YOU SEND CONSTANTINE HOME!
<teardrop> this is #american-idol right?
<kanuha> For some reason I am unable to upgrade kdelibs-data
<regeya> I think it's #teensex actually
<teardrop> oh 123 to chat!
<kanuha> Yeah, I am happy that constantine is headed home
<regeya> oh well 456 to argue!
* regeya has no idea what teardrop is on about
<teardrop> 789 for group love!
<regeya> kanuha: maybe your childhood has something to do with it
<kanuha> huh?
<regeya> for some reason I am unable to see what is in your home folder could you drop your defenses?
<kanuha> no
<regeya> :<
<regeya> RAISE SHIELDS!
<kanuha> were you able to upgrade your kdelibs-data?
* regeya says nutter, me?  nuh-uh...
<GameCat> kanuha: shell script linked in the channel topic will fix the kde-libs issue
<kanuha> just download and run, then upgrade?
<GameCat> download and run
<GameCat> you've already had a failed upgrade yes?
<kanuha> yes
<GameCat> thats script puts it back the way it would have been if the upgrade worked
<GameCat> well, it did here anyway :)
<kanuha> GameCat: thanks I will give it a go
<kanuha> GameCat: does kdelibs-data still show up as a upgrade in synaptic after running the script?
<GameCat> no
<GameCat> $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<GameCat> Reading package lists... Done
<GameCat> Building dependency tree... Done
<GameCat> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kanuha> GameCat: thanks, that worked. Hopefully it will have an effect on KDE stability for me.
<GameCat> fingers crossed
<GameCat> (oh, that's english for "hopefully" rather than american for lying :)
<kanuha> no worried, thats how I took it.
<GameCat> I get caught out sometimes with the way the same phrases vary hugely in meaning 
<GameCat> I'm off
<GameCat> night all
<ahuman> It seems I've lost the Konqueror side panel ... how to get it back ?
<loren> wow
<whiskey_2> this movie stuff is a major pain...
<whiskey_2> so many problems
<whiskey_2> i don't know if i will ever get even a small trailer working
<whiskey_2> i don't  know why i am having so many problems with just a small clip...no wonder Hollywood takes so long to make a movie
<whiskey_2> kkathman, are you there to test something
<whiskey_2> kkathman, are you there today.
<whiskey_2> flying freenode? sounds like some kind of airplane movie
<whiskey_2> things are so simple on win98 with the commercial codecs....and so difficult on linux with the free codecs
<whiskey_2> i am just wondering if this is ever going to work.
<teardrop> whiskey_2, what are you having problems with?
<whiskey_2> teardrop, trying to do some latest graphics technology with the free codecs
<teardrop> dude linux is just not the place to do graphics lol
<teardrop> brb
<teardrop> reboooooooooot
<NTolerance> anyone know how to get the nick list in Konversation to only show the nick and not the "real name"?
<closure> nope
<NTolerance> i didn't see it in the options
<chavo> NTolerance, it's in the newer builds.
<closure> anybody use the kde news ticker
<closure> applet that is
<NTolerance> hrm
<NTolerance> what repository has this new build?
<closure> ?
<closure> oh
<closure> probably none or the backport ones
<closure> but i can't seem to get the back ports to work
<NTolerance> nevermind
<NTolerance> i found it
<Chin2> I used the ticker for a while, it was pretty cool, got live info from my forum :)
<chavo> Ok, I'm not sure when they added that in.
<chavo> NTolerance, I build KDE myself, from cvs.
<NTolerance> ah
<NTolerance> i'm downloading 17-1 build now
<NTolerance> 0.17-1 rather
<Chin2> if I install wmaker from synaptic, will it give me the option to use it when I log in?
<NTolerance> sweet, looks like the "real names" are gone by default in 0.17-1
<NTolerance> thx
<closure> Chin2, can you tell me how i get info from shit like CNN.com and such
<closure> i don't really care about a ticker for computer stuff
<Chin2> closure: http://www.cnn.com/services/rss/
<Chin2> use links from that page
<_j> what's the conf file in /etc/ that stores apt-get respos again?
<Chin2> _j: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chin2> i think
<slicknotslak> thx
<slicknotslak> confound hw companies and their proprietary apis!  i hat you all!
<chavo> slicknotslak, hat is a very strong word :P
<slicknotslak> lol  :-)
<slicknotslak> mmmm
<closure> chin2 what do i look for on sites to find that kind of info
<closure> there are other sites i'd like to use as well
<kkathman> evening all :)
<whiskey_2> kkathman, would you help me test something today
<kkathman> I'll try
<whiskey_2> kkathman, are you at your linux machine without any w32codecs
<kkathman> wassup 
<kkathman> yes
<whiskey_2> kkathman, well i want to test some free codec usage.
<kkathman> ok
<whiskey_2> kkathman, do you have skype on your linux where i can upload what i am trying to do
<closure> hi kkathman good to se you again
<kkathman> actually I havent loaded skype up but you can send it via konversation
<kkathman> hey there closure :)
<whiskey_2> kkathman, do i have konversation
<kkathman> you should if you have kde
<kkathman> kubuntu
<whiskey_2> kkathman, are you sure it works...i hate to waste a lot of time
<whiskey_2> kkathman, i will go get it
<kkathman> but if you like I'll install skype
<kkathman> I think Ive already downloaded it
<kkathman> just not installed it
<whiskey_2> kkathman, yes...install skype...i know it works for uploading
<kkathman> ok give me a few minutes
<whiskey_2> kkathman, ok i got konversation but it seems to just be another irc stuff and that already doens't seem to work with this NAT shit
<kkathman> whiskey_2: ok I got it installed...but I dont have a microphone...but the rest should work...one sec and let me setup
<kkathman> whiskey_2: do you remember my login??
<kkathman> was it kkathman or korkster?
<whiskey_2> your user name was kkathman
<kkathman> ok kewl
<whiskey_2> kkathman, ok..don't worry about the mike...it works when you get one
<closure> http://dot.kde.org/1114514258/
<closure> wow this shit is changing the world
<kkathman> whiskey_2: Im on now
<kkathman> ah ok... just try sending whatever you want to me then
<kkathman> whiskey_2: are you getting my messages ?
<slicnotslak> what package should i install to get the latest 2.6 sources?
<crimsun> slicnotslak: the latest supported? linux-source-2.6.10
<slicnotslak> thx
<closure> i think it will be time to switch over to BSD when this pc-bsd comes out
<closure> well gets a little further along
<closure> that will be super crunk
<slicnotslak> closure: bsd is nice for some things, linux is more convienent b/c of the broader support however.  try it though, it is fun'
<whiskey_2> kkathman, well i saw a yes
<whiskey_2> kkathman, is that all you said so far
<kkathman> yeah but you arent on line now
<closure> netbsd is "the most portable *nix"
<kkathman> the thing hung up
<closure> so i am told
<whiskey_2> kkathman, i am not.
<slicnotslak> what is a held package?  
<whiskey_2> kkathman, let me disconnect and call you again
<kkathman> ok
<whiskey_2> kkathman, did you get that message
<slicnotslak> closure: go with freebsd, ports rocks (almost as much as portage :-) (but i'll keep quiet in a kubuntu room...:-p )
<kkathman> nope
<whiskey_2> kkathman, yes..it says not delivered yet...let me look you up in search to see if anything changed
<kkathman> yeah whiskey_2 for some reason skype quit and now its not letting me log back in...wait a sec
<slicnotslak> i apt-get linux-source* and it d/ the tar but doesn't untar it for me?  am i missing something here, or is this expected behaviour?
<closure> slicnotslak, i ain't skerred to voice
<kkathman> hmmm wont let me log in anymore
<closure> slicnotslak, i look at the bigger picture here. with these desktop based systems popping up left and right microsoft is scared shitless i gauruntee you
<closure> hell apple is probably trembling worse
<closure> apple was just getting a good stride going
<kkathman> whiskey_2: ok there it goes
<kkathman> whiskey_2: tried to call you, but says you are not on line
<whiskey_2> kkathman, i don't know...this is weird...was working the other day
<kkathman> whiskey_2: try calling me again now
<whiskey_2> kkathman, do you remember my user name
<kkathman> yes... georgeh 111
<kkathman> I think that was your linux...the windoz was 614
<whiskey_2> kkathman, nope that one doesn't work...let me try to get  a new one
<kkathman> ok
<whiskey_2> kkathman, do you remember my email address
<kkathman> whiskey_2: hmmm I dont think I ever got your email address :)
<whiskey_2> kkathman, are you in Texas...i don't see you in the list
<whiskey_2> kkathman, ok i remembered that finally
<kkathman> yes I should be in Texas
<whiskey_2> kkathman, and your user name is kkathman
<whiskey_2> kkathman, i don't see it
<kkathman> search for my name
<kkathman> it will show up 
<kkathman> for some reason the city and state arent there
<whiskey_2> do you see the im now
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> I answered
<kkathman> and I responded that I wanted you on the list and added
<whiskey_2> kkathman, it says i can only send files to people that have authorized me
<closure> does anyone know where i can find the icon file for a website?
<whiskey_2> kkathman, did you see did you get this test message
<whiskey_2> kkathman, looks like it is not working again
<kkathman> I just updated my profile
<kkathman> I got your message and replied
<whiskey_2> ok say something else
<kkathman> hold on
<whiskey_2> kkathman, ok...did you see did you get this second test message
<whiskey_2> kkathman, it keeps saying not delivered
<slicnotslak> i noticed preemptible kernel is not on by default, anyone know the reason for this?
<kkathman> whiskey_2: weird...I have a good profile now, and see your ids
<kkathman> but you dont show as on line
<whiskey_2> kkathman, ok..it says pending authorization on your name...so let me try to call you and just accept even if audio doesn't work
<kkathman> ok
<whiskey_2> kkathman, well maybe i got knocked off
<whiskey_2> kkathman, let me try again
<kkathman> ok
<whiskey_2> kkathman, do you see it trying to call you
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> whiskey_2: I tried searching for you, and you arent showing up anymore now :)
<closure> hey guys is there a way to make KDE use mozilla as it's default web browser and not Konqueror?
<kkathman> yes closure there is
<closure> kkathman, where do i set that?
<kkathman> Im trying to remember :)
<kkathman> hold on it may be in my notes
<kkathman> closure:  Control Center -> KED COmponents -> Browser
<kkathman> gotta choose Component Chooser before Web Browser..sorry
<kkathman> closure:  KDE Control Center -> KDE Components -> Component Chooser ->Web Browser
<hyphenated> does kubuntu have a separate bug tracker?
<closure> thanks
<trans_err> i just install mplayer from nerim and it gives me this mplayer: relocation error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.0: undefined symbol: NeAACDecOpen
<trans_err> any ideas?
<closure> damnit
<eleckttruss> #debian-es
<closure> now i need to figure out how to make it so that it opens a new tab by default
<closure> not a new session
<eleckttruss> #ubuntu-es
<whiskey_2> kkathman, are you there on skype
<kkathman> whiskey_2: yes I am
<kkathman> waiting for you to send
<whiskey_2> kkathman, i had a sound problem again...let me restart it
<kkathman> ok
<whiskey_2> ok it is waiting for you
<whiskey_2> kkathman, do you see the file waiting
<kkathman> yep I accepted and waiting now
<kkathman> it just says "connecting"
<kkathman> I think you have a problem again
<kkathman> cuz I dont see you online anymore
<whiskey_2> ok let me see what is going on again...i was messing with the sound for testing stuff and i messed it up
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> whiskey_2: starts out good, but then it died
<kkathman> now says "connecting" again
<whiskey_2> kkathman, ok..i got it backwards...let me try again
<kkathman> ok
<whiskey_2> ok it is waiting
<obe1|2> in my xorg.conf generated by pkg config, it has the font path for a font-server unix:/7100, but xfs was not installed by default.. what is ubuntu's preferred method for truetype fonts? should i use xfs,xfstt,xfs-xtt or does xorg come with built-in freetype module?
<verden01> Hi has anyone installed skype?
<whiskey_2> verden01, yes we are using it now
<verden01> where did you download it from?
<verden01> whiskey_2,  we are using it now??  i'm using xchat
<whiskey_2> verden01, kkathman and me
<Fufachew> hello. I've downloaded the kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso.  how do i verify the MD5SUMS file using the MD5SUMS.gpg file? I tried: 'gpg -v --verify MD5SUMS.gpg MD5SUMS'.  Looks like I need to get the public key from somewhere: gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<verden01> k  :)
<PD> i have installed skype
<whiskey_2> verden01, i am trying to test something but he doesn't have sound
<verden01> where do i download it from?
<PD> verden01, just download it from the skype we site , the .de files
<verden01> k
<PD> verden01, http://www.skype.com
<verden01> thanx
<PD> they have a .deb file 
<PD> ok
<slicnotslak> where in /etc are my net interfaces configured?
<PD> slicnotslak, /etc/network/interfaces
<slicnotslak> thx, that was a little to obviuos....  :-)
<verden01> i used it in winxp today  but would like to use it in kubuntu
<PD> :)
<verden01> pd how did you install it?
<slicnotslak> PD: i'm assuming /etc/init.d/networking restart will do all the interfaces, how can i just do one?  
<PD> verden01, dpkg -i skyp***.deb
<verden01> cool :)
<PD> slicnotslak, if you wanna work with eth0 then you can do #ifup eth0 -> to start and ifdown eth0 -> to stop
<randabis> http://img245.echo.cx/img245/6215/trucksex7gn.gif
<PD> the IP's will be taken from the interfaces file
<slicnotslak> PD: thx, i'm used to gentoo, but putting ubuntu on a new laptop, evertyhing is just a little different ofcourse.  ;-:-)
<slicnotslak> (including this stupid keboard )
<PD> slicslak, I'v installed Kubuntu on my laptop HP nx7010 its excellent
<PD> ooops gone
<slicslak> ya, it's been pretty slick so far
<slicslak> switched virtual servers, i'm surprised kchat didn't survive it...
<PD> slicslak, ya thats a point
<slicslak> anyway, the only hangup was the wireliss driver
<PD> kubuntu give kopete
<PD> but i switched to xchat
<PD> wireless direver was also working on mine
<incubii> man i so wanted to go to ubuntu downunder but thats my all expenses paid company weekend
<incubii> :|
<slicslak> a bit of a hassle on the amd64, but got ndis-whatever to work
<PD> only thing is that kwifi thing some times does not work properly
<slicslak> oh?
<PD> but iwconfig works fine
<slicslak> i'll check it out, thx
<slicslak> ouch, my music collection is 52gb, i was hoping to copy it all to the laptop, but now i'll have to pick and choose.....
<PD> :)
<PD> selcting from mp3's is a big head ache
<Aircobra> morning
<PD> morning to you to
<slicnotslak> PD: do you use a frontend for iwconfig, or have you just gotten used to the cli?
<PD> slicnotslak, cli
<PD> the frontend too i see is kwifi, but it does not always work properly for me
<PD> especially in the Ad-hoc mode
<PD> in the AP mode it works fine - the kwifi tool
<slicnotslak> ok
<slicnotslak> ummm, what's the ad-hoc mode?  i'm new to the wireless world
<PD> slicnotslak, well if u wanna connect to comps directly its the Ad-Hoc mode
<PD> but if you are connected through the an access mode its called i think the managed mode
<whiskey_2> kkathman, ok i will get back with you later...either your sound or mine messed up skype again...but we know how to fix it now
<slicnotslak> PD: thanks
<Chin2> has anyone installed window maker?
<slicnotslak> Chin2: it's ok
<incubii> when you use an AP its called "infrastructure mode"
<Chin2> slicnotslak, I've used it, I'm just wondering how best to install it
<slicnotslak> there's no package?
<slicnotslak> well folks, time for sleep and let the massive file transfers work their magik...  :-)
<Chin2> there is, but I want to make sure that's the right way :)
<verden01> any ideas on installing skype on an AMD 64 ?
<incubii> ahahahahahahaha
<closure> ?
<closure> incubii, whatchu laughin at fool
<harsha_> hello 
<harsha_> i am new to kubuntu 
<harsha_> i have a problem with my display
<harsha_> can someone help me
<incubii> nothin i was bored
<closure> harsha_, please state your problem after the tone
<closure> wait for it you'll hear it
<closure> j/k what's wrong with the display?
<pajohn> you scared him off
<pajohn> he went to #ubuntu
<bc> the suspense was killing me with that one...
<closure> lol
<closure> sh
<bc> can someone help me?  I have a problem.
<bc> don't all speak at once.
<pajohn> what's the problem?
<closure> bc please state your problem after the tone
<Fufachew> i have a problem too. i need to burn kubuntu to a cd. cd burner is on machine with no OS. (I'm not asking for help tho!)
<pajohn> beep
<pajohn> hmmm
<bc> welll, I'll tell you but only if you promise you can solve it for me.
<pajohn> well one of two possible solutions fufachew
<bc> Fufachew, now that is a problem.
<pajohn> number one is to install an OS onto your machine, then burn a cd
<pajohn> ...if you have any distro cd sitting around
<PD> Fufachew, :)
<pajohn> number 2 is to get a free cd shipped to you
<pajohn> b/c the ubuntu people are that awesome
<harsha_> CLOSURE 
<harsha_> I CANNOT SET MY RESOLUTION ABOVE 640X840
<closure> harsha_, caps aren't needed
<pajohn> haha
<bc> I hope that got your attention, closure.
<harsha_> ok
<harsha_> fine
<closure> harsha_, what kind of vid card & monitor are you using
<pajohn> harsha, how about /etc/X11/xorg,conf?
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> I've already configured kubuntu's amarok (1.2.3) to use gstreamer engine, alsasink & dmix
<harsha_> when i try to access the display via control center
<edulix> but fade in/out doesn't seem to work
<harsha_> the graphic desktop crashes
<edulix> only with arts engine (which I'd  rather not use)
<harsha_> i have a p4 with intel 845 motherboard
<harsha_> so i guess on board graphic
<harsha_> card
<closure> Fufachew, take the cd burner out of the comp with no OS and put it in one that has an OS
<closure> harsha_, what kind of monitor?
<pajohn> fufachew, you can get a free ubuntu cd shipped to you from ubuntu.org or whatever it is
<pajohn> if you want kubuntu, do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pajohn> and you'll be set
<closure> pajohn, takes like month and a half i just ordered my warty's i'm expecting them around the time of the breezy release
<harsha_> LG 17 inch
<closure> >8-P
<closure> but you can't complain when it's free
<pajohn> month and a half?
<pajohn> wow
<pajohn> here's another idea
<closure> harsha_, is it LCD?
<harsha_> 
<pajohn> library/university computers have cd burners generally
<pajohn> or at least my university they do
<harsha_> no no
<closure> pajohn, good idea
<harsha_> normal desktop
<closure> harsha_, hrm now that's very strange
<pajohn> you could go (non-peak hours, of course) sit there and download it, and burn it
<closure> harsha_, did you build your box or is it pre made?
<harsha_> actaully i tried instaling Kubuntu it did not
<bc> isn't there a way to clone the cd on a hard drive and boot from it?
<harsha_> so i nstalled kubuntu preview version
<pajohn> i think there is bc
<harsha_> and it worked fine
<closure> harsha_, kubuntu did not install?
<pajohn> but i'm not smart enough to figure it out
<closure> harsha_, for what reason?
<pajohn> wait, it worked fine?
<harsha_> i did built the box
<closure> pajohn, it's pretty much the same thing
<harsha_> kubuntu worked fine but
<closure> pajohn, from what i can tell atleast
<harsha_> graphic was the problem
<harsha_> the resolution is blured and bad
<pajohn> x wouldnt start?
<pajohn> oh
<closure> harsha_, so you installed the preview version and you got better resolution?
<harsha_> yeah
<harsha_> now my friend has the same problem i faces
<harsha_> now my friend has the same problem i faced
<closure> so you have the preview version running now?
<harsha_> same confiugration system
<harsha_> yeah
<harsha_> x started fine
<closure> harsha_, and you have good resolution?
<harsha_> but crashes frequently
<harsha_> yeah
<pajohn> that could be why it's testing version...
<closure> it crashes frequently?
<harsha_> excellent resoultion
<harsha_> yeah
<closure> well hrm
<harsha_> on my friends comp
<closure> have you upgraded?
<closure> from the preview to the stable?
<pajohn> apt-get update
<harsha_> mine is running g8 with the preview
<closure> apt-get dist-upgrade
<pajohn> then apt-get upgrade
<pajohn> yeah
<bc> I wonder what your refresh rate is harsha_ ...
<closure> if it's crashing all the time it's not so great
<harsha_> its 85hz
<harsha_> and i cannot change it
<bc> maybe too high?
<pajohn> seems fast
<harsha_> yeah
<closure> pretty standard
<pajohn> for lcd?
<pajohn> isnt that pretty fast?
<closure> he said he doesn't have lcd
<bc> high
<pajohn> oh nm then
<bc> ah
<harsha_> its 60 Hz
<harsha_> not 80
<harsha_> and 85hz on the non stable comp
<harsha_> that has a problem
<closure> harsha
<closure> harsha_, do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<harsha_> yeah
<closure> on the unstable
<closure> see if that fixes things
<harsha_> i will try and get back 
<harsha_> to you thanx for the help
<pajohn> do apt-get update first ???
<harsha_> ok
<closure> yeah
<closure> make sure your repositories are set right
<harsha_> yeah
<harsha_> i keep doing them regularly
<closure> and that they are set to warty and not hoary
<bc> and use sudo! (stating the obvious maybe)
<incubii> breezy all the way baby!
<closure> incubii, shut up
<bc> madness
<closure> incubii, though that was amusing
<bc> but, somehow, admirable madness.
<closure> incubii, he might take you seriously
<closure> incubii, you're the one who's running breezy aren't you?
<incubii> yeah that tends to happen when i say things like that
<incubii> yes i am
<incubii> on PPC and X86
<closure> incubii, how many updates are you getting on avg?
<closure> i heard one person say he was getting 60 or so an hour
<incubii> between 30-60 an hour
<bc> good god
<closure> hahaha
<closure> that's nuts
<incubii> :d
<closure> incubii, how many times has your shit crashed?
<incubii> none yet
<incubii> suprisingly
<incubii> though everytime it doesnt its more likely ill get one big arse crash
<closure> lol
<incubii> wow 2 package update!
<closure> like russian roullette
<incubii> thats the littlest yet
<bc> sort of the tectonic plate theory of unstable updating
<incubii> heh
<incubii> eventaully it has to crash
<bc> hope both machines don't crash at the same time
<bc> maybe you should stagger the updates
<incubii> lol
<incubii> that sounds like wussy talk to me
<bc> figured it would.
<closure> lol
<incubii> i have to keep myself amused at work somehow
<Fufachew> what would happen if i changed /etc/apt/sources.list on a mepis box to point at ubuntu and did apt-get dist-upgrade? would it be fun?
<closure> "only pansies don't play with dynamite!"
<bc> it would sure as shit be fun, yes.
<closure> Fufachew, it would be like sex
<bc> even more fun in reverse, maybe.
<closure> Fufachew, with an elephant
<closure> Fufachew, you being on the recieving end
<Fufachew> i was hoping for a chicken
<bc> talk about borking.
<incubii> apt-get -y --force-yes dist-upgrade ;)
<closure> maybe even a whale with it's 1400lb dork
<Fufachew> lol
<bc> i just noticed that lol is lol backwards.
<Fufachew> but 101 doesn't work like that
<bc> even works upside down
<Fufachew> ah satan loves natasha
<bc> ):(
<bc> good one.
<closure> ... you guys are strange
<incubii> i tell you its fun watching the cronjob force updating
<incubii> praying to the update gods it wont break
<bc> cronjob?  that's cheating!
<incubii> i like to perform a modified version of a rain dance
<incubii> it includes a chicken
<edulix> hey, anyone knows where can I get suse 9.3 win deco to then use it in kubuntu's kde ?
<bc> let it walk on your keyboard while logged on as root.  See what happens
<incubii> well the PPC has a crontab cause its 3 feet away
<Fufachew> wait that was not right. Ah, Satan sees Natasha
<incubii> i think i will just make a while loop in bash
<closure> WTF DID FORD BUY ASTON MARTIN!?
<bc> oh, I thought "Satan sovel Natasha" actually meant something... dammit
<bc> heh heh closure, James Bond in a Ford, I like it...
<incubii> ok now im really livin on the edge updating as fast as possible
<incubii> good old "while `/bin/true`;"
<closure> bc, he was in the jaguar wasn't he?
<bc> nah, Aston Martins, man!
<Fufachew> fork bomb yourself while yer at it
<incubii> i plan too
<incubii> :D
<incubii> heh
<harsha_> hey closure 
<bc> given that a very large proportion of the testing of unstable versions is done by maniacal masochists, can we really trust the results?
<harsha_> 
<closure> harsha_, yep?
<harsha_> hey closure
<harsha_> i am on my way
<harsha_> actually updating the repositores
<harsha_> what exactly are warty and hoary
<harsha_> plz dont laugh
<harsha_> but i am new to this 
<closure> no shame in asking
<closure> hoary was the old release
<closure> warty is the latest "stable" release
<harsha_> of kubuntu
<closure> of ubuntu
<harsha_> ok
<thoreauputic> closure: wrong
<bc> um, that's backwards closure.
<Fufachew> what's the unstable called? or is there one?
<closure> yeah sorry
<closure> i do that everytime
<thoreauputic> hoary is latest stable
<closure> it is backwards
<harsha_> ok then i thinl i dont need warty
<harsha_> now
<closure> yes you don't need warty
<closure> you want the hoary
<closure> that's my fault i am lysdexic
<harsha_> i am running the command apt-get dist-upgrade
<harsha_> its taking some time i ll get back
<bc> good reading here:
<bc> oops ...
<bc> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap
<bc> I didn't realize ubuntu had a net install.  Wish I'd read that page sooner.
<harsha_> its ok u must be in yesterday nights hangover
<bc> that could be it, harsha_.
<bc> incubii, crash yet?
<incubii> nup :D
<bc> keep trying.
<harsha_> thanx thoreauputic
<harsha_> and thax to all u guys fufachew and closure too
<closure> harsha_, did it work?
<incubii> oh im trying
* bc is bc_in_sackland
<Fufachew> incubii: what are you doing?
<harsha_> yeah its goin on
<harsha_> closure its 25 % done 
<harsha_> it seems like it will take another hour or so
<incubii> dist-upgrade is in cron for every hour
<incubii> im running on BreezyBadger
<martin> Is Breezy ready?  or is it the testing version?
<incubii> dev test
<harsha_> hey incubii now whats Breezy ready
<martin> Ahh right.
<closure> harsha_,  it's going to be pretty intense of an upgrade i would imagine
<harsha_> yeah
<closure> harsha_, look at the topic
<closure> IF you encounter the kdelibs error
<closure> that script will fix it
<Riddell> breezy will break horribly during the GCC 4 transition
<closure> i suggest you run it as soon as apt-get finishes IF you get the error
<incubii> i look forward too it riddel
<incubii> :d
<Riddell> glad somebody does
<incubii> lol
<incubii> well i have an x86 and ppc runnin on breezy
<martin> I'm quite liking Kubuntu - I was a bit put off trying Ubuntu as I am more of a KDE person than Gnome, glad Kubuntu came along...
<incubii> ah another soul saved from the evil that is gnome
<martin> :) Never liked it to be honest, keep trying the latest versions though but always come back to using KDE... 
<incubii> yeah you gotta know what the competition is doing
<incubii> then you go back to what is better
<incubii> lol
<meng> but having ubuntu and kubuntu is messy
<incubii> how so
<closure> meng, mine's not!
<martin> I like the way KDE has more configuration and ways to make it look nicer...
<Fufachew> i've switched back and forth over time. sometimes i use x and twm to remind me of the good old daze.
<meng> my gnome apps looks horrible in KDE
<meng> and vice versa
<incubii> i use just plain x when launching games
<incubii> no need for a gui
<closure> meng what do you mean?
<incubii> more fps
<martin> meng> install gtk2-engines-qt-gtk package, makes GTK apps use the KDE style
<meng> then it has the bad side effects of making kde apps have super huge fonts in gnome
<incubii> lol
<martin> ;) No idea then... 
<meng> i am not even 4 eyed
<incubii> cant have your cake and eat it too
<incubii> unless you bought it
<incubii> :))
<incubii> 4 mins till update time
* incubii counts the seconds
<meng> martin: is there an opposite to making kde apps follow gtk styles?
<incubii> any ETA on when GCC 4 wil be used riddel
<Fufachew> hmm wouldn't it be cool if they both used the same damn common style thingy. someones probably done this or proposed it.
<Fufachew> wonder if his machine crashed =)
<closure> lol
<closure> it would be on time
<spiral> hi
<PD> 
<closure> streamtuner is cool
<thoreauputic> closure: indeed - the record function using streamripper is also cool :)
<infornography> Can streamtuner work with amaroK?
<thoreauputic> probably - you just specify your player in preferences
<closure> have not used that
<closure> i listen to a lot of off beat talk radio so stream tuner makes it easy as piss to find the damn thing
<closure> s
<closure> well not a lot
<closure> just one show really
<thoreauputic> streamripper will download and tag tracks to a directory in your $HOME dir
<thoreauputic> very nice
<thoreauputic> it finds the divide points in the mp3 stream automagically
<closure> really
<closure> now that is quite cool
<closure> too bad asot isn't broadcasted high quality anymore
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install streamripper
<closure> pretty sure i got it already
<closure> guess not
<thoreauputic> closure: if you have it you can use the "record" button in streamtuner
<thoreauputic> it's a small download
<closure> and it records and such @ the broadcast bitrate?
<thoreauputic> yes
<closure> that is cool
<thoreauputic> and you can set the player to monitor on port 8000 to save bandwidth
<thoreauputic> see man streamripper for the right flags
<closure> thoreauputic, where do i put xmms skins?
<closure> for them to show up in xmms?
<thoreauputic> in ~/.xmms/Skins
<closure> just extract the tar files there?
<thoreauputic> hidden directory in your home dir
<thoreauputic> you don't even need to extract them
<closure> just move the file
<closure> ?
<thoreauputic> yes
<closure> nice
<thoreauputic> just put them in Skins in that dir
<closure> mv <filename> <dir>
<closure> ?
<thoreauputic> yep
<thoreauputic> or just do drag and drop in your file manager if you prefer
<closure> thoreauputic, is there a good alternative to konqueror as a file manager?
<thoreauputic> closure: you can also just do sudo apt-get install xmms-skins
<thoreauputic> closure: many
<thoreauputic> closure: I use rox
<thoreauputic> there are lots of linux file managers
<thoreauputic> konqueror is very good though
<thoreauputic> nautilus not so good IMO
<closure> what about preset EQ settings?
<closure> is there a package for that?
<thoreauputic> don't know
<thoreauputic> do apt-cache search xmms to see all the available plugins etc
<Tm_T> errh
<closure> they should have a baghira skin for xmms
<closure> >8-)
<closure> match my damn desktop
<teardrop> WEIRD
<teardrop> somehow i am putting xchat sessions into the background
<teardrop> and i don't know how to get them back
<teardrop> any idea?
<UnreA|L> Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<UnreA|L> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<UnreA|L> what i must download ?
<teardrop> *shrugs*
<teardrop> oh well i'm oging to sleep
<teardrop> bbl
<whiskey_2> kkathman, are you still awake
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, what are you trying to compile
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, that gives you that error
<UnreA|L> kbear
<UnreA|L> im trying ;/
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: you don't need to compile it, as I already told you in #ubuntu
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, ok speficify --with-qt-prefix=/usr/lib/qt3
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, sorry make that /usr/share/qt3
<thoreauputic> waste of time - it's in the repos
<whiskey_2> sometimes i really miss gentoo....i can't find libvisual in the repos anywhere
<UnreA|L> okey ;)
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, in your ./confi....options
<UnreA|L> where i can download winex or cedega and i can play games if i download drivers nvdia wiht apt ?
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, those are commercial...you have to pay for those
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, they are not free software
<UnreA|L> hm... oldest versions is too cost ?
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, i don't know what they charge...but they are not free
<whiskey_2> kkathman, are you awake
<UnreA|L> how i can see a list software who is  in universe
<UnreA|L> ?
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, the easiest way is with kynaptic
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, it gives you a scrollable list in alphabetic order
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, there is a great deal missing in the repos...but the basics are there...
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, but sometimes it is a real pain to go find all the missing stuff.
<UnreA|L> thanks ;)
<UnreA|L> its true command apt-get install irsii-snapshot ?
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, try apt-get update
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, then try apt-get kbear
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, unless you just want to compile it
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, but all kinds of important stuff are missing....like libvisual
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, compared to gentoo
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, and libdb4.3
<UnreA|L> apt-get install is true when i edited source.list file
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, yes apt-get is easy to use...but it can really screw up your system for some stuff
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, some stuff wants to go back to old libraries and some stuff needs even newer libraries
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, that is one reason i miss gentoo
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, but the basics are here
<UnreA|L> from where i can download transperent terminal
<UnreA|L> ;/
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, those are X configurations and programs
<UnreA|L> i now, transperent terminal is other program
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, they are not very interesting and they slow things down..and also lead to some freezes
<UnreA|L> hm......
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, nobody cares about transparency or composites anymore
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, unless you are putting it in a game or using it in a graphics program
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, but nobody wants to run that mess all the time with their computer
<whiskey_2> UnreA|L, it was just a fad on gentoo a long time ago
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: install aterm and do, for instance,  aterm -tr -sh 90 -bg black -fg white
<UnreA|L> okey
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: that will give you a transparent terminal
<UnreA|L> thi write in terminal aterm -tr -sh 90 -bg black -fg white
<thoreauputic> konsole has options, as does gnome-terminal 
<membreya> thoreauputic: get out of here :P
<thoreauputic> UnreA|L: that only works for aterm
<thoreauputic> membreya: what are you doing here? whay aren't you at UDU ? :P
<membreya> cos I live in Melb? :P
<thoreauputic> ah!
<membreya> you know that :P
<thoreauputic> my short term memory is going....
<UnreA|L> ] /window new
<UnreA|L> ;)
<whiskey_2> kkathman, are you awake...i know you did not think my first attempt was perfect...but when you get ready we can try some improvements
<Tm_T> =)
<dablade> hello
<DaBlade> I have a problem with Synaptic
<DaBlade> I made a long list of apps to install. it downloaded them all, and now that it's installing them it seems to have stopped with something called boson
<DaBlade> Setting up torcs-data-cars-extra (1.2.2-2) ...
<DaBlade> Setting up torcs-data-tracks-oval (1.2.2-2) ...
<DaBlade> Setting up vegastrike (0.4.2-2) ...
<DaBlade> Setting up boson-data (0.9.1-1) ...
<DaBlade> Setting up boson-base (0.9.1-3) ...
<DaBlade> Setting up boson-music (0.9-1) ...
<DaBlade> Setting up boson (0.9.1-3) ...
<DaBlade> There's what I see. it doesn't go further than boson
<DaBlade> can someone help me?
<Tm_T> heh
<Diablo-D3> hrm
* Diablo-D3 likes the kubuntu roadmap
<Anlar> there's no mention of the selinux.
<DaBlade> can someone plz help me?
<Diablo-D3> DaBlade: you're not making sense
<DaBlade> Here's my problem:
<Diablo-D3> DaBlade: boson is probably the last package to be installed.
<DaBlade> no wait
<DaBlade> it just finished
<DaBlade> ...
<Diablo-D3> hah
<DaBlade> Why did it take so long?
<Diablo-D3> because sometimes it does
<DaBlade> maybe I rushed into asking here lol
<Diablo-D3> Anlar: on the roadmap you mean?
<DaBlade> well thanks anyway
<Diablo-D3> I think the roadmap should mention some sort of wifi tools
<Diablo-D3> preferably kde ports of whatever ubuntu is using
<DaBlade> adios people
<Diablo-D3> actually, theres one big thing missing on that
<Diablo-D3> switching the default theme to plastik as to look like human
<Diablo-D3> (human, of course, being the closest thing gtk has to a plastik clone)
<Tm_T> Anlar: why should be?
<Anlar> mu.
<membreya> Tm_T: o/
<ManLord> HOW to start 2 instances of kaffeine?
<buz> i dont think that works
<Diablo-D3> you cant.
<buz> anyone got firefox 1.0.3 debs?
<ManLord> but can u configure that when u open a new media like from the web, that the new media just gets added to playlist instead of creating a new playlist
<ManLord> ?
<membreya> what's performance like for kubuntu on an athlon XP 1800
<Tm_T> membreya o/
<buz> membreya: very ok
<buz> i got it on athlonxp2000
<Diablo-D3> membreya: "insane".
<buz> depends what you do with it of course
<membreya> just asking for a friend.. I'm happy with my athlon64 3200...for now
<Diablo-D3> hell, kde flys on my p3 550
<membreya> Diablo-D3: anything else running? :P
<membreya> p3.....hmmm does the museum know you stole that Diablo-D3 ?
<buz> fly? one p3?
<Diablo-D3> -_-
<thoreauputic> membreya: oops - caught me there with my P200 MMX ;-)
<buz> ok some claim it works on 128mb ra,
<Diablo-D3> but yes. a p3 550.
<membreya> my KDE is currently taking 465 of 512mb of ram
<thoreauputic> "works" is a relative term
<Diablo-D3> and it flies.
<buz> Mem:   1036488k total,   975940k used,    60548k free,        0k buffers
<buz> do i need to subtract the cached swap?
<Diablo-D3> membreya: wtf is wrong with your setup
<Diablo-D3> buz: yes
<Diablo-D3> anything cached is really free memory
<membreya> Diablo-D3: I can get it down to 250mb....but I have a few processes running including squid
<buz> ok so i need 400mb
<thoreauputic> Diablo-D3: nothing - better to use ram than swap
<Diablo-D3> membreya: squid is not kde
<Diablo-D3> but yeah, I only have 256 megs of memory, and my aging radeon 8500
<Diablo-D3> and my p3 550 is still damn fast
<buz> you must have a different definition of fast than i
<membreya> how to figure out how much KDE itself is using?
<buz> i dont think you really can
<Diablo-D3> my entire machine boots in like 30 seconds
<buz> wtf
<Diablo-D3> how much more faster do you want?!
<buz> you got scsi drives or what
<membreya> Diablo-D3: my amd64 takes at least 50 - 60 seconds
<thoreauputic> Diablo-D3: umm... that sounds *highly* dubious
<buz> yeah mine too
<Diablo-D3> wtf is wrong with your systems
<buz> i thought 60s was pretty normal on ubuntu
<membreya> 60s is actually pretty good
<hunger> buz: I bet he has no scsi... device detection takes longer than 30s there;-)
<membreya> some people complain it takes 2 - 3 mins
<Diablo-D3> device detection? what device detection?
<membreya> main slow down on my system, aside from squid on boot is the reiserfs checks
<Diablo-D3> oh damn, now I know why your machines are so slow
<buz> xfs checks take practically no time
* Diablo-D3 is running a custom kernel
<buz> but hardware checks are slow i guess
<buz> ah
<buz> yeah i run an all modules kernel ;)
<Diablo-D3> the only modules I have are ones my machine actually uses
<membreya> default kernel for me
<Diablo-D3> thats probably why its so ungodly fast for me
<buz> Diablo-D3: you should use gentoo then muahaha
<Diablo-D3> buz: no I shouldnt
<Diablo-D3> only reason I'm running a custom kernel is because I test -mm
<buz> i dont think a custom kernel should really amount to more than 10% speed
<Diablo-D3> it shouldnt...
<buz> and i don't trust -O3 anyway
<Diablo-D3> but apparently ubuntu tries 250832509825935 modules during bootup
<buz> yeah that's tru
<buz> most everything is built as modules
<buz> and todays machines got shitload of integrated hardware
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> does ubuntu have hotplug installed by default?
<Diablo-D3> both of my machines are converted debian sid systems ;)
<membreya> Diablo-D3: yes
<buz> yes
<Diablo-D3> well, its not that then
<Diablo-D3> udev?
<buz> yes
* Diablo-D3 thinks
<membreya> does kde have a top style program?
* Diablo-D3 runs out of ideas
<Diablo-D3> yeah...
<Diablo-D3> xterm with top running in it.
<buz> pff
<buz> konsole with top
<buz> ur using kde after all
<hunger> ksysguard has some of top.
<Diablo-D3> well, I _can_ use kde
<thoreauputic> buz: konsole is a hog ( so is gnome-terminal for that matter)
* Diablo-D3 usually prefers a desktop of less clutter
<Diablo-D3> like openbox
<buz> so what
<buz> ii hate those stripped down desktops
<buz> fluxbox is pure hate for me
<Diablo-D3> I hate desktops.
<Diablo-D3> Seriously
<buz> i like them
<hunger> Diablo-D3: What are you doing in kubutu channel then? ;-)
<buz> i like stuff behaving consistently
<thoreauputic> buz: each to his own....
<buz> sure
<Diablo-D3> I love kde apps
<buz> i generally love them too
<Diablo-D3> I run primarely kde apps, but I hate desktop environments
<hunger> buz: I was using evilwm for a while;-)
<buz> except for konqueror as browser
<buz> and koffice
<Diablo-D3> as of lately, I've been using firefox as my browser
<hunger> buz: In fact I am still using "evilKDE" (window decorations are turned of).
<buz> lol
<buz> i love eye candy
<membreya> evilkde?
<Diablo-D3> actually, I've been meaning to see if kubuntu's defaults look any good
<buz> if ati got their act together and released composite drivers i could finally make good use of kompose
* Diablo-D3 wasnt impressed with lipstik
<buz> i use plastik
<hunger> membreya: You know evilwm?
<membreya> nope
<hunger> membreya: No borders around windows but a single pixel wide line.
<Diablo-D3> I use plastik as well
<buz> http://evilwm.sourceforge.net/images/cap1.jpg
<buz> sick
<Diablo-D3> I wish I could somehow eradicate lipstik from kubuntu though
<buz> to each his own i guess
<hunger> membreya: That is how my KDE is configured to look like: Window decorations are turned of.
<membreya> ewwww
<buz> i think titlebars are quite useful
<membreya> so retro
<buz> you could use twm right away
<buz> lol
<Diablo-D3> what we really need is kubuntu to look just like ubuntu
<Diablo-D3> so both gtk and qt apps look exactly the same
<buz> christ no
<hunger> membreya: No screen space to waste... nothing to do with retro.
<buz> if anything, install gtk-qt
<hunger> buz: TWM sucks.
<buz> sure
<Diablo-D3> buz: except I dont need to
<Diablo-D3> human almost looks like plastik
<buz> only gtk apps i really use is firefox and thunderbird, both with crystal theme
<membreya> http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/snapshot2.png
<membreya> that's muh desktop
* hunger would love to try ubuntu-desktop, but that is not installable right now.
<Diablo-D3> I have firefox setup with the plastik-firefox theme
<membreya> dont like FF or thunderbird
<buz> maybe its plastik
<buz> i dunno
<membreya> konqueror and kmail for me ;)
<buz> looks like crystal icons anyway
<buz> konqueror doesnt support extensions :-(
<hunger> membreya: Just like mine!
<hunger> membreya: Of course I do not have Icons on the desktop, nor panels, window decorations or a background image.
<hunger> membreya: And I hate this karamba stuff, too.
<buz> background image i dont have
<Diablo-D3> plastik-firefox looks like a kde app using plastik and crystal icons
<Diablo-D3> karmaba sucks
<buz> actually i'm using plastikfox crystal
<buz> and mostly crystal for thunderbird
<membreya> Diablo-D3: what would you recommend for a sysmon app?
<Diablo-D3> I wouldnt.
<Diablo-D3> its desktop clutter
<Diablo-D3> buz: thats what its called
<Diablo-D3> plastikfox
<buz> yeah nice theme
<buz> now if only firefox would make use of qt dialogs
<hunger> membreya: For a panel-junky like you ksysguard should be fine:-)
<buz> and mime type associations
<membreya> hunger: YUK
<membreya> http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots  <--- that's what I WANT!!
<buz> mhh
<buz> better have a good nvidia card then
<buz> the wobbly windows are mighty cool
<membreya> buz: did you see what they ran it on ?
<buz> weird
<buz> on an ati card?
<buz> ati doesn't even support fucking composite
<membreya> ahuh
* hunger thinks that is so depressing.
<buz> yeah
<buz> makes me get a nvidia card
<buz> wtf was that
<buz> that live updating desktop preview would be something, too
<buz> where can i get that
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> konversation looks hot
<buz> you think we'd use it if it wasnt
<membreya> buz: the what now?
<buz> Live Updating Workspace Switcher
<buz> can see it in the lower right
* Diablo-D3 installs it
<buz> aaah
<buz> luminocity does compositing in opengl
<buz> not in an x extension
<buz> so thats why it works on ati scum
<Diablo-D3> what is luminocity?
<buz> http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<buz> the ultimate in X eye candy
<Diablo-D3> ppwtthththshtjhdgkjsg
* Diablo-D3 wipes the pepsi off his monitor
<Diablo-D3> holy crap
<mikl> ah, the KDE-integration of OOo2 is really nice
<buz> kde4 should better deliver something like that too
<buz> i don't wanna use gnome
<Diablo-D3> well
<Diablo-D3> kde4 may be going in the wrong direction
<Diablo-D3> infact, kde is going in the wrong direction altogether
<buz> like how
<Diablo-D3> well, it should ditch dcop for dbus
<hunger> If OOo2 was just fast enough to be not completely unusable.
<buz> it was fast enough on win
<Diablo-D3> and it should chase after freedesktop crap more often
* hunger disagrees with Diablo-D3 
<buz> on linux it always crashes
<Diablo-D3> hunger: yeah, so does half the peopel in #kde-devel
<hunger> Diablo-D3: I fail to see why you want them chasing after "crap";-)
<buz> i want a real expose implementation for x
<hunger> buz: You do not want X then;-)
<Diablo-D3> hunger: because gnome is winning.
<buz> gnome is winning?
<Diablo-D3> the only wayto crush gnome is to replace it.
<hunger> Diablo-D3: Is it?
* Diablo-D3 wants to get rid of X
<buz> yeah
<hunger> Diablo-D3: I do think differently.
<buz> getting rid of X would be the best thing
<Diablo-D3> well, its doing better than it should
<buz> maybe xorg can do the turnaround
<hunger> buz: There is no way to do that... and I have tried for a while.
<Diablo-D3> it has way too much pull in the foss community
<Diablo-D3> actually, I want to get rid of X and make something like it
<buz> do what? expose?
<Diablo-D3> but push more shit into the server
<hunger> buz: Nope... The problem is X, not the implementation of X.
<Diablo-D3> like, get rid of the window manager
<buz> then how comes kompose comes close?
<Diablo-D3> and make the windowing system do that job
<buz> moving the windows is obviously possible if you look at luminocity
<Diablo-D3> and get rid of the UI toolkit
<hunger> Diablo-D3: I worked on Fresco for a couple of years. But I gave up on that since nobody seems to care.
<Diablo-D3> and basically turn it into a communications system to the windowing system
<Diablo-D3> so that the windowing system dictates the look of the app, not the app's ui toolkit
<buz> much too late for that
<hunger> Diablo-D3: You want something very similar to what we were working on with fresco.
<buz> is there a roadmap for kde4???
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<membreya> mmm kde4 :D
<Diablo-D3> hunger: so fresco does stuff like this?
<da_bon_bon> buz: ask Riddell he might know
<membreya> true alpha-blending of konsole :D
<da_bon_bon> membreya: u using kde4 ?
<hunger> Diablo-D3: It is basically dead nowadays.
<membreya> lol da_bon_bon 
<buz> what is it with those transparent windows???
<buz> wtf needs that
<Diablo-D3> I should look at fresco
<Diablo-D3> even if fresco is dead, it can kickstart my project
<hunger> Diablo-D3: But it used to be meant to be device inpedendent, consistent, OO, network transparent, 3D capable, etc.
<Diablo-D3> hunger: and thats what I want
<Diablo-D3> another thing I want is that the existance of a hardware accelerated opengl context is required
<hunger> Diablo-D3: We could do really cool stuff... not much, since we keept struggling with the basics:-=
<Diablo-D3> and I also want to move away from "resolutions" and just make that part of the rendering context
<Riddell> buz: svn change, kde 3.5, kde libs to qt 4, rest of kde to qt 4, add some appeal, profit
<Diablo-D3> so you start working in properly calibrated dpi instead
<hunger> Diablo-D3: Fresco used to render to GL, pixels or Postscript.
<buz> no new eyecandy???
<membreya> Riddell: how long till KDE4 is usable?
<hunger> Diablo-D3: Fresco did that... 
<Diablo-D3> hunger: yeah
<Diablo-D3> so I probably want to rip as much fresco code as possible
<Diablo-D3> what language is it written in?
<hunger> Diablo-D3: And you could request it to render to Postscript once for printouts;-=
<hunger> Diablo-D3: Mostly C++
<Diablo-D3> eww
* Diablo-D3 hates c++
<hunger> Diablo-D3: Who doesen't?
<Diablo-D3> hehe
* Diablo-D3 is going after objc
<Riddell> buz: that's the appeal
<Riddell> membreya: over a year
<membreya> Riddell: shit, thought it was going to be late this year :'(
<hunger> Diablo-D3: Well, if you want to salvage code or discuss ideas, I tend to hang out here;-)
<Diablo-D3> if fresco can kickstart my project, yay
<buz> is there any timeframe as to when udev in breezy gets fixed???
<hunger> Diablo-D3: I doubt that you will be able to salvage much code, but we used to have lots of ideas...
<buz> printing by cat'ing ps to the printer is a pain
<membreya> buz: as in digital cameras not mounting ? :P
<buz> as in printers not working 
<hunger> Diablo-D3: and we had the widgets in the server as well:-)
<buz> digicam i rarely use
<Diablo-D3> I still have to work on other stuff first
<Diablo-D3> like, I need to get Europa working
<membreya> buz: my MMC card reader mounts perfectly thank god
<hunger> Diablo-D3: If you like smalltalk you should look at opencroquet as well;-)
<Diablo-D3> Europa is a lua-like language for objc
<buz> any way you look at it, it sucks
<buz> why can't they just fix it
<buz> i mean there must be other people pissed off about it 
<membreya> buz: cos it's a dev release? :P
<buz> or are they trying to drive home the point of not using breezy?
<Diablo-D3> I want to steal as much as possible from kde too, btw
<thoreauputic> buz: you expect a bleeding edge development distro not to break?
<buz> na
<Diablo-D3> like kio is a brilliant way of working
<hunger> Diablo-D3: I doubt that will work out.
<buz> but i expect showstopping breakage to be fixed in a reasonable amount of time
<Diablo-D3> ideas I mean, not code
<hunger> Diablo-D3: What you are proposing is very much different from QT/KDE.
* Diablo-D3 refuses to accept any c++ into his project
<Diablo-D3> hunger: kio is not apart of the desktop
<Diablo-D3> its apart of the application development system
<membreya> thoreauputic: bleeding edge, sometime you get cut ;)
<hunger> Diablo-D3: Is that in scope of a windowing system?
<Diablo-D3> hunger: not entirely
<hunger> Diablo-D3: At least not at the start;-)
<Diablo-D3> but I obviously need lots more
<Diablo-D3> like europa isnt in the scope of the windowing system
<Diablo-D3> but it forms the backbone of everything I want to do
<hunger> Diablo-D3: How do you want to have client and server communicating?
<Diablo-D3> I dunno yet
<Diablo-D3> I had originally planned using europa for that
<hunger> Diablo-D3: I thought that is a lua-like language?
<Diablo-D3> it is
<Diablo-D3> it will send lua scripts back and forth
<Diablo-D3> s/lua/europa/
* hunger does not really know lua, so he assumes it to be just another scripting language.
<Diablo-D3> well, its a scripting language that is incredably light
<Diablo-D3> it basically just calls functions
<hunger> Diablo-D3: Fresco used CORBA, but that might not have been the best idea.
<Diablo-D3> and thats all it does
<Diablo-D3> and its blazingly fast
<incubii> howdy again
<Diablo-D3> except its not objc native, so I cant use objc stuff with it
<hunger> Diablo-D3: But then I don't know any other OO-ish communication system that really works.
<Diablo-D3> well, gnustep has an ooish communication system
<Diablo-D3> and I'm using gnustep-base
<Diablo-D3> see with gnustep, I can 'encode' objects
<Diablo-D3> and decode them on any gnustep system
<Diablo-D3> on any arch
<Diablo-D3> on any endian
<Diablo-D3> which plays right into my hands... whahahahahaha!
<buz> so use java
<buz> SCNR
<Diablo-D3> except java sucks
<Diablo-D3> and I refuse to use it
<hunger> Diablo-D3: You got strong oppinions on non-objc languages!
<Diablo-D3> well, I hate java'
<Diablo-D3> I like C though
<Diablo-D3> and perl
<Diablo-D3> I hate python
<Diablo-D3> I hate C++
<Diablo-D3> I hate php
<hunger> Diablo-D3: Tried ruby yet?
<Diablo-D3> thats on my todo list
<Diablo-D3> as is haskell
<hunger> Diablo-D3: I like perl, but that is too messy for bigger things... ruby is a lot like a perl that scales:-)
<Diablo-D3> yeah, I would never use perl for this
* hunger is trying out ruby on a code-starring app he has started to write.
<PD> hi ppl anybody from Brussels out here
<Tm_T> nope
<PD> well i had a doubt in general
<Tm_T> =)
<PD> what do you call thoses devices which is used to connect telephones in offices
<PD> you know for local office inhouse calling
<hunger> PD: cables? ;-=
<Tm_T> =)
<PD> hmm
<PD> we call then out here PBX, what o they call it in europe side
<hunger> PD: I guess you are looking for PBX (private branch exchange)
<PD> hunger, yes
<PD> IS it that in Europe region also they call that
<hunger> PD: We call it Telephonanlage, but that is german. They do not speak that language in brussels.
<PD> hunger, :)
<PD> Well thee was a requirement for a PBX in my companies office in Brussels, well i called 3 vendors now and they dont understand what a PBX is
<PD> They were asking me if I need a Telephone switch
<hunger> PD: I'd use PBX if I had to name such a thing in english... 
<PD> PBX sounds international
<hunger> PD: My dictionary tells me that "Telefonanlage" is telephone system in english.
<buz> telefonanlage is a pbx
<PD> hmm
<hunger> PD: Or "key telephone system" for such a thing in the office.
<PD> well here in India also we call them PBX
<hunger> PD: I'd still use PBX though... "telephone system" just does not feel right.
<PD> Guys in Brussels even haven't heard about PBX
<PD> Guess will try for some more vendors
<hunger> PD: The guys in brussels will probably speak french most of the time...
<PD> whats it called in French
<PD> Any french guys here
<hunger> PD: french speakers are notorious for their english (if they admit to speaking it at all).
<Tm_T> :)
<PD> hehehe :)
<dv8> how can i get framebuffer support on a fresh Kubuntu 5.04 install?? I need it in order to run Splashy.
<Anlar> that's easy, just patch and build your own kernel and initrd and it's honka-dory.
<Anlar> read the splashy/usplash howtos.
<dv8> Anlar: can it be done on the default kernel? I have slow machine it would take a day for building a new kernel 
<Anlar> I doubt.
<dv8> Anlar: Ok, thanks 
<Anlar> that's my thought, no idea.
<dv8> Anlar: ok i'll ask on #splashy thank :)
<carsten_> Moin. I will install Kubuntu next week on one of my notebooks :-)
<we2by> hi
<we2by> can I get the kubuntu cd shipped for free too?
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: are u here ?
<Anlar> we2by: not at this moment it seems
<Anlar> (which is a shame)
<we2by> yea
<we2by> does any one here like to ship one for me for free?
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: yep
<Anlar> most ilkely not. you could though look at the ubuntu cd ordering page, it has some email address.. and query about it.
<we2by> what's the kde version kubuntu 5.04 come with?
<Anlar> the more people query about it the more probable getting kubuntu cds shipped is.
<Anlar> 3.4
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: hey, in restart button of kde, theres a small black triangle, which pops up and lets me select the next os - i think it uses grub to detect the os's -- but if i select say, slackware, it doesnt work. still grub selects windows during next reboot, which, incidentally, i have set to be defualt
<we2by> what makes ubuntu special for a home user?
<we2by> I don't see much differnet betweens distro's sometimes
<we2by> I saw some screenshots.. it's almost the same as FC from a homeuser eyes
<da_bon_bon> Anlar: then, register my query :)
<Anlar> :)
<Anlar> we2by: you can't compare FC and Kubuntu.. FC is gnome shit. KDE is way more complete and polished environment
<we2by> you can use kde with Fc too
<we2by> the fox linux is a distro based on FC3 with kde
<sikor_sxe> i switched from suse to ubuntu
<we2by> as a home ser, for him Fox linux is pretty much the same as kubuntu
<sikor_sxe> kubuntu
<sikor_sxe> the default kde settings in kubuntu are very sane
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: is that feature known to u ?
<we2by> the only different he will see is the kmenu, which is a bit modified in ubuntu
<we2by> sikor_sxe, what settings
<we2by> ?
<sikor_sxe> the colors, the default theme
<sikor_sxe> the boiled down menu
<sikor_sxe> the konqueror settings
<we2by> like to post some screenshots of those modification I noramlly don't have with other distro
<we2by> some one told me today that kubuntu mess up everything on his box
<sikor_sxe> hmm
<we2by> got screenshots?
<sikor_sxe> there are shots at the kubuntu webpage
<we2by> that doesn't show much though
<sikor_sxe> yeah but that's pretty much it :)
<we2by> I barely see much differences in those
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: nope, never seen it
<we2by> lol
<we2by> then it's almost the same as other distro then
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: which restart button?
<sikor_sxe> almos
<sikor_sxe> t
<sikor_sxe> it differs from the kde standard defaults
<we2by> it's a shame that a distro clain to be for homeuser and is still like other distro's
<we2by> :(
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: hmm.. the one we press in --> K-menu -> logout -> restart
<we2by> claim*
<sikor_sxe> we2by: well it's very well suited for the home user in my opinion
<sikor_sxe> i used suse for almost 5 years
<sikor_sxe> kde looks like a candy shop in suse
<we2by> sikor_sxe, why do you tink so?
<we2by> think*
<sikor_sxe> because everything seems to just work
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: nope, don't see it
<sikor_sxe> i plug a memory stick or a usb harddisc on and a small icon appears on the desktop, allowing me to mount the device
<sikor_sxe> usually the destop is left blank
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: well, in arch linux its there. sorry to ask for other distros, but i thought that since u r a kde developer u miht know
<carsten_> is 5.0.4 the final version while 5.0.3 have been test-releases?
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: interesting, I'll look into it
<Anlar> waiting very eagerly the breezy whizbang (or whatever) :P~ me wants out of the box working selinux.
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: thanks. i will talk to yo here. u want a screenshot ?
<we2by> sikor_sxe, in my opinion
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: sure, screenshots are good
<we2by> with all respect to the developers, I think kde still need some small applets over here and there to make it more userfriendly
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: but i have no idea how to take a screen during the shutdown process ? 
<da_bon_bon> in the logout box ?
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: can't see anything in ksmserver, maybe it's an arch specific feature
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: ksnapshot with a few seconds delay
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: ok, lemme try
<we2by> some app like wmp is needed in linux too I think
<we2by> if there is an media player that combine amarok and mplayer, it would be cool
<Riddell> we2by: kaffeine?
<we2by> nah. kafeine does not have lyric feature
<we2by> that's an very important feature, u know
<Riddell> what is the lyric feature?
<gunny> hey gang, what do I need to install to compile kde themes, so many qt lib things to choose from in synaptic 
<we2by> don't u know about it?
<we2by> amarok get the lyric form the net for you auomatically when playig a ong
<we2by> song*
<gdh> So you can use your computer as a karaoke machine? I'd pay to keep that kind of feature out, tbh :)
<Tm_T> if it's available in that website
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: done. how do i send to you ?
<gunny> hey gang, what do I need to install to compile kde themes, so many qt lib things to choose from in synaptic 
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: put it on a web server and post the URL
<Riddell> gunny: kdelibs4-dev
<esher> are there other soft like "kontakt" outhere for kde ?
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: i am lagging. i really cant read what u will reply.if u r interested in the screenshot, please email me on rohandhruva@gmail.com and i will send the screenshot to u... thanks.
<bc> I run about 2/3 of my apps in kde with borders off; it'd be nice to have that one-pixel border thing happening, though...
<bc> damn
<bc> sorry
<gunny> Thanks Riddell
<bc> I was way up in the buffer!
* bc decides he should really turn his scrollbars back on...
<gdh> hah :) yes I have the prob ... 'hm this channel's been quiet for *ages*' ...
<slicnotslak> what's your fav sys monitor?  gkrellm?  something else?
<Anlar> the system monitors itself, who knows.
<da_bon_bon> hey, the topic says kdelibs bug -- what bug is it ?
<kkathman> howdy all :)
<Tm_T> hi
<Tm_T> kkathman: wanna test my amaroK shouter?
<kkathman> Tm_T:  whats an amarok shouter?
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh, it broadcast amaroK =)
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<Tm_T> like SHOUTcast
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> well I dont really have sound on my computer...its annoying
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> somthing is weird
<kkathman> when I move windows around, or move sliders up and down, the sound emits a kind of low hum 
<Anlar> yup, cheap motherboard components.
<kkathman> I havent really delved into it, but someone told me that it was because I had a VIA sound thing and the Linux sound driver for VIA isnt good
<kkathman> my Windoz box doesnt do that at all...very similar board too
<Tm_T> heh
<Anlar> "similar" means nothing.
<kkathman> I guess Im inclined to believe the driver thing
<Tm_T> I have el cheapo nforce2 motherboard :)
<kkathman> Anlar... its an ASUS board, so its not like a "cheap" board
<Anlar> so it's a cheap board. next.
<Tm_T> haha
<stianh> Hello, I cannot login to webmin, tried setting a rootpassword with "sudo passwd", but still cannot login as root in webmin
<thoreauputic> stianh: did you log out and in again to make the changes take effect?
<stianh> how do I log out of something done with sudo? but I did leave the terminal where I did so
<stianh> I tried restarting webmin as well
<yahalom> am i safe installing kernel 2.6.11?
<Fraeon> Anyone awake here?
<bhna> yes
<Fraeon> I'm having a bit of a problem here
<Fraeon> So, I'm trying to download firefox, but it seems to have a lot of dependencies that aren't installable
<Fraeon> So, which end is the problem in?
<bhna> i haven't probs with firefox
<Fraeon> Well, the problem isn't firefox, it's that I'm not getting it in the first place
<Fraeon> And I'm sure as heck I enabled the universe repos
<bhna> i have mozilla-firefox after apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<bhna> no probs no errors
<bhna> what do you mean with getting it in the first place?
<Fraeon> "Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<bhna> do you use apt-get?
<bhna> or dpkg -i *.deb?
<Fraeon> I'm using apt-get
<bhna> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox?
<pajohn> make sure all your repos are up
<bhna> are all repos in source.list enabled?
<fadli> ubuntu apt-get do not have mplayer
<bhna> fadli: mplayer is in the universe repo
<bhna> fadli: or multiverse i'm not shure
<bhna> fadli: edit the file sources.list as root
<fadli> hmm
<bhna> fadli: in /etc/apt
<fadli> just comment out the universe right
<bhna> fadli: yes
<fadli> sorry, just installed ubuntu, not really familiar with debian base distrobution
<bhna> fadli: no problem ;-)
<fadli> which ine aa
<fadli> hoary universe or hoary-security universe
<Diablo-D3> multiverse?
<KaiL> both
<fadli> repeat:which line?
<fadli> both
* Diablo-D3 wonders what multiverse is
<bhna> fadli: both
<gdh> Diablo-D3: non-free software
<KaiL> Diablo-D3:"non-free"
<Diablo-D3> ahh, so its like the non-free repo in debian?
<gdh> yis
* Diablo-D3 should go add that to his list of crap
<gsuveg> re
<Chin2> anyone know how to add JOGL to a classpath?
* Chin2 fiddles with a paperclip
<KaiL> hi here :)
<Tm_T> hi KaiL 
<KaiL> uhm, I'm here since 15:52 ;)
<Tm_T> and it's now...
<Tm_T> 2040 says mine ;p
<KaiL> ah, 1 hour later in .fi
<Tm_T> :)
<Fraeon> Anyone here tried to install gimpshop? 
<Tm_T> hmm, kkathman ?
<Tm_T> yes, kkathman did it
<KaiL> bah, gtk :)
<Tm_T> gimp <3
<KaiL> ?
<Tm_T> <3 as a heart
<mikl> what is with the helvetica-font? I can't seem to find it in the font menus, but some of my apps still render it
<UnreA|L> how i can view games list with apt ?
<TD|Gaute> Search for "game" in description in Kynaptic !?
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> has anyone managed to configure vpnc ?
<Tm_T> plah
<phunky> vim  timetable.cpp
<phunky> ... that wasn't my konsole... whoops...
<aseigo_> phunky: heh =)
<phunky> at least it wasn't my password... which has also happened :/
<aseigo_> haha
* aseigo_ turns logging on all channels phunky is in ;)
<phunky> heh.
<phunky> it was actually on a different network... but it could happen
<phunky> luckily I suck at typing my pw ;) I usually get it wrong first time :P
<malte> does anyone know if zeroconf will be included in next version of (k)ubuntu?
<Diablo-D3> I hope
<aseigo_> malte: isnt' it there with kde 3.4?
* aseigo_ looks around for a kubuntu developer ... wishing Riddell would grace us with presence for a few minutes =/
<malte> aseigo_: now, i'm not sure. i just read about it and tried to use the zeroconf:/ io-slave, but it doesn't exist at all
<malte> i also tried kbattleship, which is supposed to have support for it, but it couldn't find another game on the network
<we2by> what cursor theme does kubuntu use in kde?
<kikov> what's the kdelibs bug on topic?
<hussam> did ubuntu release an update to the kernel or is the latest 2.6.10-5, the one that shiped with Kubuntu?
<bhna> we2by: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6550
<hussam> anybody knows?
<jeld> just installed kubuntu the first time, what is the kdelibs bug mentioned in the topic?
<Anlar> a tiny conflict of one file being owned by two packages or soemthing like that.
<thomas> Hi all - I just installed the kubuntu-desktop. Its the first time ive liked KDE for years, been a gnome person, but I think KDE has improved a hell of a lot. Nice work Kubuntu!
<phunky> how do I use Ksysguard? when I sart it it comes up with a dialogue box that wants me to connect to a host. when I click ok in that it says "connection to localhost has been lost". I need to kill some processes.
<esher> how can i deactivate the BIG "help" bubbles over the k-menu ?
<bhna> esher: right klick on the kicker
<esher> dont find a option 
<thomas> I have 2 sound cards, what is the best way to select which one i want as default. i changed to /dev/dsp1 in the sound system settings but some KDE apps ignore it and still play from my first sound card
<Far^Side> esher, enable icon mouseover effects in apperance in configure - KDE panel
<esher> aaa, tnx .D
<bhna> esher: configure kde-panel -> apperance -> mouseover effects
<Debonair> hey everyone
<bhna> hi
<Tm_T> http://elliottback.com/wp/archives/2004/10/24/spread-ie-buttons/
<Tm_T> xD
<Tm_T> what a joke
<rrichie> please : where can i find a package of w32codecs please ?
<Anlar> read the wiki
<rrichie> wiki.ubuntu.org ?
<thomas> rrichie: http://ubuntuguide.org or the ubuntu wiki (look for restricted formats) will tell you how to get them working
<rrichie> ok thx
<bhna> rrichie: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<rrichie> bhna : it gives me The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907 when apt-get update
<bhna> rrichie: this not a problem
<randabis> oh noes ur locked out without zee kee
<whiskers> kkathman, are you awake
<kkathman> im here now whiskers :)
<kkathman> hehe bit actually I was napping before, had to be up at 3am to take my son to school for a band trip he's going on.
<whiskers> kkathman, oh..ok...well i have tried to make some improvements that you suggested so in a while i will try to upload it to you based on free codecs only and see what you thing
<whiskers> think
<kkathman> okie doke
<whiskers> at least the free ones are legal in the US....so we can all enjoy them without fear of violating the law
<Tm_T> hm
<whiskers> and maybe they are not as good as the commercial ones...but see what you think on this.
<whiskers> give me a couple of hours to make a trailer....and then if you think it is ok...i will make the whole thing for people to enjoy
<whiskers> with their free formats on totem
<kkathman> okie dokie
<Chin2> where can I read about the improvements in KOffice 1.4?
<Diablo-D3> hey guys
<Diablo-D3> do the ip6-* entries appear in the default ubuntu install?
<kikov> hi.. don't you find KDE in kubuntu a bit unstable?
<kikov> KDE or Xorg
<kikov> now KDE is exploding all time here
<Chin2> how does it explode specifically?
<aseigo_> all of X or individual apps?
<kikov> individual apps
<Diablo-D3> hey aseigo_ 
<kikov> all individual kde apps
<kkathman> kikov: no I dont actually
<kikov> except konsole
<Chin2> I haven't noticed that, kikov
<kikov> umm.. so maybe my box is a bit "fucked"
<kkathman> kikov: I have had no problems whatsoever
<kikov> thx.... then, it's just my box 
<kkathman> kikov: Did you install via the kubuntu disk?
<kikov> no
<kikov> it's an upgrade from debian sid
<Diablo-D3> hah
<kkathman> hmm...
<kikov> I think I haven't finished it
<kikov> hi Diablo-D3 
<Diablo-D3> I just did that a few days ago
<kikov> you here?
<Diablo-D3> it seems to be working fine for me
<kkathman> kikov: you should install hoary core, then simply apt-get the kubuntu-desktop from the ubuntu repos
<kikov> well.. I'm distro-agnostic ( if it's debia based }:) )
<kikov> s/debia/debian
<kikov> kkathman, umm, it doesn't allow me to do that
<kikov> not remember why
<kkathman> kikov: then you pay the price a bit with that philosophy
<kkathman> ubuntu isnt a 100% debian intercompatible offshoot
<kkathman> for the most part it is...but not always
<kikov> kkathman, well.. as far I know to deal with broken packages ( or situations ) I didn't mind
<kikov> but this is a bit uncomfortable
<kikov>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: python-gdbm but it is not going to be installed
<kikov>                    Depends: python-newt but it is not going to be installed
<kikov> o yeah, I remember...
<kkathman> kikov: many people install either way and dont have probs, but if they install the 5.04 core then apt-get the KDE stuff it is rock solid
<kikov> kkathman, I started on a woody in this box
<kkathman> kikov: you might check your /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure that the deb for your CDROM was commented out
<kikov> I have never reinstalled
<Diablo-D3> kikov: just force it
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install python-gdbm python-newt
<kikov> no way
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: that wont work if he doesnt disable the CDROM deb
<kikov>   python-gdbm: Depends: python2.4-gdbm (>= 2.4.1) but it is not going to be installed
<kikov> and a lot more
<kikov> kkathman, I didn't have CDROM deb
<Diablo-D3> kikov: then keep doing it
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install python-gdbm python-newt python2.4-gdbm
<kikov> Diablo-D3, till infinite and beyond!!
<kkathman> kikov: but the sources.list has it I bet
<Diablo-D3> at one point I had a list of like 30 packages
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: dude, debian doesnt add one by default
<Diablo-D3> especially if you use floppies
<kkathman> ewwwww floppies :)
* Diablo-D3 used floppies
<Diablo-D3> then again, I installed potato on my workstation
<Diablo-D3> before we even had the CDs
<kkathman> then Im a bit confused then....if he installed debian, why is he here?
<kikov> kkathman, I didn't toasted the CD
<kikov> kkathman, take a look
<Diablo-D3> because ie apt-got kubuntu
<kikov> kkathman, so many years ago
<kkathman> ohhh ugh...just get the CD image..make it easy on yourself
<kikov> potato, then woody, then sarge, then sid, then sarge, then sid... then ubuntu
<Diablo-D3> oh stfu kkathman 
<Diablo-D3> its quite easy to upgrade to ubuntu
<Diablo-D3> you just apt-get install apt-get dpkg libc6 lsb-base
<Diablo-D3> then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kikov> kikov@local:~$ sudo apt-get remove python -> let's go
<kikov> !!!
<kikov> hehehehe
<Diablo-D3> hrm, hey guys, what does ubuntu use for ppp software by default?
<kikov> Diablo-D3, it's now done by /etc/network/interfaces
<kikov> Diablo-D3, you set a ppp connection there
<kkathman> not nice Diablo-D3 :(
<Diablo-D3> kikov: that sounds scary
<kikov> I have an example here
<kikov> kkathman, the last line I have pasted you is a local repository for my own packages
<kikov> any idea then?
<Diablo-D3> kikov: I told you how to fix it
<kikov> That doesn't work Diablo
<Diablo-D3> keep adding more packages to the apt-get line until it runs out of shit to complain about
<Diablo-D3> whats the problem then?
<kikov> I don't know
<kikov> I'm purgin python
<kikov> and KDe with him
<kikov> hehehe
<Diablo-D3> you havent pasted anything
<kikov> Diablo-D3, here...
<kikov> don't wanna flood this channel
<Chin2> can someone tell me how to know if I have Java installed properly?
<kikov> set | grep JAVA
<kikov> check JAVA_HOME is right
<kikov> then execute java from $JAVA_HOME/bin
<Chin2> how do I check if JAVA_HOME is right?
<kikov> set | grep JAVA
<Shopeonarope> can someone help me enable my network card again?
<kikov> take a look
<kikov> extract the value of JAVA_HOME
<gsuveg> Shopeonarope: ask ;)
<kikov> and check if j2sdk or j2re is there
<Chin2> kikov, it tells me this: _=JAVA_HOME
<kikov> well.. then it's not setup for your user:)
<Chin2> strange, it lets me run Java apps but I guess it must be messed up
<Shopeonarope> it was working fine, then linux did it's standard 30 boots HDD check and cleaned some clusters and now my network card is no longer functinoing
<Shopeonarope> it is recognized but i try to enable it and it won't
<Jagosix>  Hello
<Tm_T> fuck you
<malte> :(
<Jagosix> huh ?
<Tm_T> no colors thank you
<malte> i think colors are cool
<Jagosix> what colors
<Jagosix> my irc is set by default values
<Jagosix> not my doing
<gsuveg> ignore your friend
<Tm_T> eh, I see blue blinking hello text
<malte> blinking!?
<Tm_T> yes
<malte> oh well
<Chin2> kikov, when I look up sun-j2re1.5 in synaptic it says it's installed!?
<Tm_T> maybe I have to shut color support down
<kikov> ok, then the package is installed
<kikov> you should consider adding the JAVA_HOME and PATH vars into your .bashrc
* Chin2 curses his own newbiness
<Chin2> uhh...kikov, I don't have a /usr/java dir...is that ok?
<kikov> you can see where is sun j2re installed by making a dpkg -L sun-j2re1.5
<Chin2> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun
<Chin2> there are a lot of lines with this at the beginning: 
<Chin2> is that ok?
<Tm_T> plah
* Chin2 ponders kikov's goneness considering the current situation
<optish> so what are some good dock (mac os x like) apps available for kubuntu?
<Chin2> superkaramba has one or two I think
<Chin2> I installed it but it was kind of annoying :)
<optish> k...will have to look into superkaramba
<optish> nothing in any repos as far as standalone dock apps?
<Chin2> no idea.
<bhna> optish: kooldock
* Chin2 humms "Eye of the Tiger" to himself
<Chin2> okay, I added the proper java_home path to my bash.bashrc file.
<Chin2> when I run "which java" though, it still points to the wrong place.
<kkathman> Tm_T: Howzit goin today ?
<Chin2> can someone tell me how to fix this?
<Chin2> I think it's probably pretty simple
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh, ok I quess
<bhna> optish: apokryphos has an kooldock deb
<Tm_T> kkathman: and you?
<bhna> optish: look at the wiki
<bhna> optish: http://www.youmortals.com/ubuntu/packages/kooldock/
<foodcoman> Hola!
* Chin2 is using kooldock
<Chin2> dang, kooldock flickers a lot here.
<optish> thanks guys....downloading it now
<optish> is it possible to use that URL someway with apt-get's sources.lst?
<bhna> maybe insert deb http://www.youmortals.com/ubuntu/packages/kooldock/ in your soures.list
<jnoon> where are fonts/encodings configured ?
<Tm_T> eh
<jnoon> ive had a problem with some wierd square characters on some pages, no one seems to know why... i think emule might have the closest answer... its telling me: no font for displaying text in encoding 'Western European ISO-8859-1'
<jnoon> anyone know how to go about resolving all this
<Burgundavia> hello, what is the default media player in kde?
<Tm_T> default?
<kay> hm, noatun maybe
<Tm_T> kaffeine?
<Tm_T> amarok?
<kay> But you will like Kaffeine better maybe
<ianrogers> I've got a quick question about a LiveCD
<Tm_T> xmms perhaps?
<Burgundavia> ok
<Tm_T> or juk?
<ianrogers> Will I be able to mount my harddrive?
<ianrogers> I'm on an iBook.
<Burgundavia> does kde ship anything by default, ala totem on gnome?
<Tm_T> I think yes
<ianrogers> I know Knoppix on a PC does it the moment it boots, but I've tried Ubuntu on my iBook and it doesn't.
<ianrogers> So would there be any difference at all in Kubuntu?
<kay> what kind of difference do you mean?
<kay> Burgundavia: I think Kubuntu has a default of Kaffeine
<kay> Burgundavia: That is not necessary the same as KDE has
<Anlar> not all codecs will naturally work on ppc since they are binary only and for x86 - but you knew that already.
<Burgundavia> kay, thanks
#kubuntu 2005-05-10
<jnoon> anyone except me have any minior font/encoding issues with ubuntu?
<bhna> by
<kkathman> Tm_T: Did someone want to know something about gimpshop?
<bc> jnoon, I have an encoding problem also, but it only appears when I look at man pages.  I get boxes and odd characters at the ends of lines- replacing hyphens, I think.  Don't know why
<bc> oop, he's gone
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, don't remember who
<kkathman> hey closure :)
<kkathman> ahh ok...sorry was on the phone with a client
<closure> hey kkathman 
<kkathman> actually once you get the gimpshop code, its fairly straightforward, but I could give them a list of things that they need to apt-get beforehand to save them some time
<Tm_T> :)
<cartel_> hey all :)
<kkathman> so what have you been up to lately Tm_T ?
<kkathman> howdy cartel_  :)
<closure> wonder what old GW is gonna say tonight
<Tm_T> hmm, just little depressed
<closure> "i'm gonna run this country into the ground"
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> GW?
<aseigo_> george w bush
<Tm_T> huh
<kkathman> Tm_T: sorry to hear that...if its any help, you sure are a great help around here and always willing to help people without being snotty :)
<closure> Tm_T, you know the monkey looking bastard who is president of the usa
<Tm_T> closure: I know, and his not just looks like a monkey ;)
<closure> Tm_T, you don't have to tell me twice
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: I'm glad to hear I can help
<aseigo_> either of you americans? =)
<Tm_T> aseigo_: nope
<kkathman> yep
<closure> aseigo_, i am
<cartel_> hey aseigo_, u a kubuntu user now ? :)
<Tm_T> aseigo_: I'm from Finland
<aseigo_> cartel_: playing with it for possible use for a client.
<aseigo_> cartel_: you see my last blog entry?
<cartel_> aseigo_: high powered linux consultant
<cartel_> aseigo_: i dont read your blog but i should.. url? blogs.kde.org ?
<aseigo_> lol ... something like that =)
<aseigo_> cartel_: planetkde.org
<aseigo_> cartel_: or directly, aseigo.blogspot.com ... 
* aseigo_ notes it's also linked on his personal web site... something he used to declare he would never have ;)
<kkathman> the more links, the better
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> even if they are hidden :)
<kkathman> if you are into SEO kinds of things that is
* aseigo_ kicks google in the nuts
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> awwww aseigo_ you dont like the sandbox?
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> like anyone does :)
<aseigo_> well, gg:seigo used to be dominated by the japenese (and a german shepard dog)
<cartel_> lol asiego, nice :) "i wish Microsoft would understand the opportunities available to them if they only accepted the realities of the desktop and it's current direction (e.g. away from them)."
<aseigo_> but i've slowly taken it over during the last 2 years or so ... until this last week when the akido guy took the #1 spot again
<aseigo_> damn him. damn him and his flying kicks of akido death.
<aseigo_> cartel_: =)
<closure> well looks like mozilla is going to be testy today
<kkathman> I tend to like the idea of Google threatenting Microsoft now...get MS fighting on another front :)
<closure> why is it always something
<cartel_> aseigo_: lots of personal stuff here.. do you want M$ to kidnap your kid to get u to work for them?
<aseigo_> cartel_: that presentation was a real eye-openner. both because of how subtle (= well practiced) their FUD has become, and to show just how worried they really are (even if they aren't willing to change in response to that)
<cartel_> yes, its funny to watch their doublethink
<cartel_> especially in the "Windows Server System" ads
<aseigo_> haha.. if they took Peyton to redmon, he'd just throw in a knoppix disk and IM me with his location ;)
<aseigo_> there's actually less personal info in my blog than there used to be, actually ...
<cartel_> aseigo_, does he carry a dnstunnel-enabled knoppix? :p how is he going to get through the isa servers ;)
<aseigo_> now that people actually read it ;) i've tried to keep it a bit more tech oriented... 
<kkathman> my blog is always too political I think :)
<aseigo_> cartel_: oh yeah, he's a mad hacker. keeps a credit card sized CD burned with a live linux distro on it in his shoe ;)
<aseigo_> kkathman: url?
<kkathman> aseigo_: www.xanga.com/korkster
<Tm_T> ok, tell me a powerful *html editor
<Tm_T> wysiwyg thank you ;p
<kkathman> if you are a Far Right Wing conservative, you wont care for it much
<Tm_T> =)
<cartel_> aseigo_: u should have gotten up and rebutted all their points
<Tm_T> just want test different apps
<aseigo_> cartel_: oh, i kept him honest. he actually skipped past several slides completely
<Tm_T> is Quanta plus the only one?
<aseigo_> cartel_: several people came up after the event and shook my hand to thank me for coming out ;)
<kkathman> Im thinking about trying a different flavor of Linux on one of my servers...not because I dislike Ubuntu, but to just look at something new...suggestions?
<aseigo_> Tm_T: no... there is Quanta.. there is also *thinks* Nvu
<Tm_T> ?
<kkathman> Quanta Plus is actually not that bad
<aseigo_> kkathman: what have you tried already
* aseigo_ likes quanta
<Tm_T> kkathman: Debian in server!
<kkathman> aseigo_: uhm.. RH9, FC3 (very briefly), Mandrake, Libranet
<aseigo_> kkathman: SUSE.
<aseigo_> kkathman: SUSE is very nice.
<cartel_> i hate suse
<Riddell> aseigo_: morning.  remember I'm on austrlian time
<cartel_> ;)
<kkathman> problem with SUSE tho, I thought, was that you cant really get a full distro, cuz they only sell commerical
<aseigo_> Riddell: so wake up earlier. really, what's more important? chatting with me on irc or sleeping? pfft. PRIORITIES! ;)
<aseigo_> Riddell: how's the conf?
<kkathman> the full SuSE that is
<kkathman> hey Riddell :)
<aseigo_> kkathman: no... just do an ftp install.. i do them all teh time
<Tm_T> Riddell o/
<aseigo_> kkathman: go grab the boot.iso from the ftp server, burn it (it's like 60MB for 9.2) and go from there...
<kkathman> ahh ok
<aseigo_> kkathman: remember to jot down the address of the mirror you grab it from for use during installation
<kkathman> ok will do
<aseigo_> Riddell: have you seen my last blog entry?
<Riddell> aseigo_: conference is good
<Riddell> havn't seen last blog entry
<aseigo_> Riddell: ok. go take a looky and that'll save me lots of typing ;)
<kkathman> aseigo_: do you think SuSE will run on a minimalist machine...P2 450, 128MB RAM ?
<kkathman> FC3 is marginal on that
<aseigo_> kkathman: yep..
<Riddell> un oh, aseigo_ tries kubuntu, now we're in trouble
<kkathman> aseigo_: kewl thanks man
<aseigo_> Riddell: haha... dum dum DUM!
<cartel_> aseigo_: sounds like u have problems with the women :o
* aseigo_ is like that shark in Jaws.
<Tm_T> kkathman: just stick on Debian
<cartel_> Riddell: we should be honored
<aseigo_> cartel_: this month has not been kind. =)
<cartel_> aseigo_: in your opinion what is the best kde-friendly distro?
<kkathman> Whys that Tm_T  ?
<aseigo_> though a woman i met in hawaii in january keeps emailing me ... =) that's good
<aseigo_> cartel_: "best" ... in which way?
<Tm_T> kkathman: I wouldn't even consider any other in server
<cartel_> aseigo_: most integrated?
<aseigo_> cartel_: SUSE
<cartel_> aseigo_: are they your employer?
<aseigo_> cartel_: YAST and KDE and their general packaging intelligence is probably the slickest thing out there right now
<aseigo_> cartel_: no
<kkathman> lol
<cartel_> aseigo_: why not? because they cant have both you and miguel? ;)
<Riddell> aseigo_: you may be interested in http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap
<cartel_> aseigo_: it seems funny to have suse, which is kde, and ximian, which is gnome... cool but funny
<aseigo_> cartel_: haha .. i can only imagine me and miguel working down the hall from each other =)
<Riddell> aseigo_: tabbar at the top on konsole is to match konqueror and other tab bars (but not I note koshell 1.4)
<cartel_> aseigo_: it seems very lame that miguel and havoc have high profile positions in linux vendors but not you
<aseigo_> Riddell: you do understand why that one is on the bottom, right? like konversation? =)
<Riddell> aseigo_: didn't remember to make a kubuntu theme I certainly should do
<Riddell> aseigo_: yeah, I guess so
* Riddell moves konsole tab bar to bottom to give it a try
<aseigo_> it's where your eyes rest most of the time =)
<Riddell> kynaptic is crap, we know this much
<aseigo_> who is working on it?
<aseigo_> and how much of a fork of synaptic is it?
<Riddell> aseigo_: nobody, that's why it's crap, I hope to work on Kapture instead
<kkathman> aseigo_: would you suggest the 9.3 SuSE ?
<aseigo_> ah .. i see.
<Riddell> it's in the same repository as synaptic
<aseigo_> kkathman: it's not up on ftp yet
<cartel_> kynaptic is written in python yes
<cartel_> i should hack it
<kkathman> ahh ok..only 9.2 then
<cartel_> maybe its not worth it
<Riddell> cartel_: no it's not
* aseigo_ notes that the kynaptic toolbar is rather ... unique.
<cartel_> it looks like a pyqt app
<kkathman> I just went to the page and they have a download link tho...perhaps not FTP
<Riddell> as are the menus.. no quit button
<aseigo_> yep
<aseigo_> it allows you to exit w/out "committing" changes ("commit"? augh)
<Riddell> good ideas with the konqueror about page, I spend enough time on the KDE 3.4 about page that i didn't want to spoil it though :)
<aseigo_> it has a modal dialog which should probably just replace the main tree view when it's installing, etc.. but yeah... blah.. kapture.. let me see.
<aseigo_> Riddell: i was sitting down with it and here are my thoughts on about: in kubuntu.. do with them as you will =)
<aseigo_> the 3 rows of icons:
<aseigo_> Home                     Trash
<Riddell> aseigo_: with kcontrol I'm seriously considering using systempreferences instead
<aseigo_> Network                Remote
<kkathman> aseigo_: 3.2G DVD...that sound right?
<aseigo_> Install Software           Settings (<-- which just launch kcontrol directly)
<kkathman> seems big to me
<aseigo_> kkathman: that's the 9.3 DVD, yes.. but it's missing a lot of packages. it's more of a preview than anything
<Riddell> aseigo_: Network and Remote?
<aseigo_> kkathman: you want the 9.2 boot.iso .. it'll be  in suse/x86/9.2/boot/boot.iso
<Tm_T> sorry guys but I have to sleep ->
<kkathman> ahhh ok
<aseigo_> Riddell: sorry... my bad.. Storage and Network/Remote
<aseigo_> Tm_T: g'nite man
<aseigo_> and Install Software would launch kynaptic kapture...
<kkathman> aseigo_: boot-20041129.iso ?
<Riddell> aseigo_: I think there should be a link to a Welcome to Kubuntu help document too
<aseigo_> and yeah. ... would be ++cool if the about: screen looked like the kubuntu web site =) use those spanky tabs ... one for the starting points, intro, tips, and the kubuntu home page
<aseigo_> Riddell: that would belong in the tabbar, no?
<Riddell> which tab bar?
<aseigo_> oh, right.. how the HELL do i get the kubuntu help that i saw install?
<aseigo_> Riddell: well, assuming you took the top tab bar from kubuntu.org and made that the top of the about: page
<Riddell> there is no kubuntu help now
<Riddell> ah yes, that rab bar
<Riddell> tab bar
<aseigo_> er, the ubuntu help.. sorry.. .the ubuntu dos
<aseigo_> er, docs
<aseigo_> oh.. and what do you think about shipping a "more usable" window buttons layout?
<Riddell> /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-docs/about-ubuntu-html/index.html
<KaiL> aseigo_: more usable?
<aseigo_> [s]  == spacer ...
<aseigo_> X [s] [s] [s] [s]  Menu <Title, left aligned> <?> [s] [s]  Min Max
<aseigo_> try it =)
<Riddell> aseigo_: could be controvertial, even Mac OS has copies the windows 95 layout
<KaiL> aseigo_: bad
<KaiL> people expect x on the right
<KaiL> is it really required to install all that python stuff on a default installation?=
<aseigo_> well, in osX it's on the left.. but.. whatever
<cartel_> KaiL: ubuntu uses lots of python so yes
<cartel_> aseigo_: u learned python yet?
<KaiL> aseigo_: but there are way more people coming from windows
<aseigo_> cartel_: god no
<KaiL> cartel_: if any app requires python, ok
<aseigo_> cartel_: at least not enough to be profficient.. i've hacked on and read a bit of python, and i can understand it.. but yeah, no desire to get good at it =)
<cartel_> KaiL: internal stuff uses python
<cartel_> KaiL: pre/postinst etc
<KaiL> but why does it need to install python-addons which are not required by anything on the disk
<Tm_T> oh, no I'm not gonna sleep!
<KaiL> cartel_: so these packages should have that and only that python-module on it's depend list
<Tm_T> I start to make an alpha of my homepage =)
<cartel_> KaiL: im sorry? its the same as debian with perl
* Riddell tunes kwin to aseigo_'s button layout
<KaiL> doesn't make that better
<Tm_T> ?
<aseigo_> btw, the choice of conversation as a default irc client is .... interesting. the fact i HAD an irc client by default was interesting =)
<KaiL> kubuntu-desktop directly depends on packages like "python-musicbrainz" (whatever that is..)
<KaiL> THAT is imho a bad idea
<Riddell> aseigo_: interesting in which ways?
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<cartel_> KaiL: why?
<KaiL> cartel_: because either that package also needs it directly (which I don't belive in) or this dependency breaks with the rule "only install what's needed"
<cartel_> KaiL: kubuntu-desktop depends on amarok which uses musicbrainz
<KaiL> so amarok _may_ depend on "python-musicbrainz", if it needs that
<cartel_> KaiL: its to give the musicbrainz feature by default
<cartel_> not depend, optional
<KaiL> it doesn't btw.
<cartel_> so you would like a stripped down distro that only installs minimal packages and lets you choose exactly what you want yes?
<KaiL> no
<cartel_> like sarge netinst/debootstrap?
<Tm_T> Debian Sarge <3
<KaiL> I want dependencies, which depend on something, because it is needed or maybe can be used directly by this package
<cartel_> well afaict, the spirit of kubuntu is to give a nice desktop, and to do that it uses lots of python
<KaiL> but NOT depends on something which might be used by any package this package depends on
<KaiL> if amarok depends on this "python-musicbrainz", as it makes use of it
<cartel_> it doesnt depend :) its optional, the point of including it is to give the functionality by default
<KaiL> it doesn't even suggest :)
<Tm_T> :)
<darkaudit> cartel_: and even then, musicbrainz is broken. Or actually tunepimp... they forgot to compile in mp3 support
<Tm_T> oh
<cartel_> darkaudit: it works fine from amarok :)
<Tm_T> amaroK <3
<Tm_T> ok, too much love for one night =)
<Tm_T> but I like it
<darkaudit> cartel_: I had to recompile libtunepimp-bin to get amaroK or Juk to get the ID3 info off the net...
<nmorse> Hey, why doesn't the icon size in Konqueror change?
<cartel_> darkaudit: did you reportbug?
<darkaudit> cartel_: yep
* darkaudit is jammin to: Led Zeppelin - The Ocean 0:01/4:32
<cartel_> what i would like to see fixed is kdevelop :o
<KaiL> Riddell: your oppinion about that python-flood?
<Tm_T> darkaudit: !!!!
<Riddell> KaiL: which python flood?
<KaiL> ...
<darkaudit> yes? :)
<Tm_T> darkaudit: great song ends a great album :)
<KaiL> kubuntu-desktop depends on around 30, maybe more python packages, which might be used by any app
<darkaudit> amaroK smart playlists <3
<Tm_T> :)
* aseigo_k is not used to the default key combox anymore =p
<KaiL> for around 99.9% of all users these are only wasted diskspace...
<aseigo_k> er, combox
<aseigo_k> combos
<aseigo_k> Riddell: speaking of media players ... why amaroK, Noatun _and_ juk?
<Riddell> KaiL: do you know what brings them in?
<Riddell> aseigo_k: noatun isn't installed
<KaiL> Riddell: kubuntu-desktop itself, that's the problem...
<Riddell> aseigo_k: amarok because it's sexy and juk because it's usable
<KaiL> if any app would depend on them, it's ok
<Tm_T> and amaroK is still unstable sometimes
* aseigo_k ponders how he got Noatun installed then. =/
<KaiL> but a metapackage normally shouldn't depend on libraries imho
<Tm_T> aseigo_k: it's in some KDE package?
<cartel_> Riddell: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<cartel_> KaiL: i actually agree there
<cartel_> kaiL: but i dont think its a waste of diskspace
<darkaudit> aseigo_k: I switched all my media associations off noatun to either xine or XMMS
<aseigo_k> it would be nice to see amaroK come "pre set up" for the user so they don't have to go through the first time wizard ... and yeah... i love juk, but wonder how that fits in with the rest of the app choices (being "one app for one thing" it seems/)
<cartel_> an unusual depend is diveintopython
<nmorse> Is there any particular reason changing the file manager icon settings in kcontrol does no good?
<aseigo_k> Riddell: oh, which reminds me... what would you think about dropping the web browser and file manager panels from kcontrol?
<Riddell> aseigo_k: panels?
<aseigo_k> Riddell: kcm's
<Tm_T> ah, I'm having hard time surfing between two irc clients :p
* aseigo_k notes that a toolbar spacer between the location bar and the google search would also be good
<Tm_T> am I addicted or what?
<nmorse> leave the kcm's for Christ's sakes
<Riddell> aseigo_k: sounds good
<Riddell> nmorse: why?  why not just go through Konqueror->Configure
<Riddell> aseigo_k: any thoughts on using systempreferences?
<nmorse> I appreciate having one location for everything
* aseigo_k notes that there is a wierd.. um.. bug? in kicker when using the hiding button... a grey bar remains on the desktop... windows over lap it, but not icons... 
<aseigo_k> i've never seen THAT before.. was that intentional somehow?
<aseigo_k> nmorse: for the webbrowser as well? should kmail's preferences be there too?
<Riddell> aseigo_k: I don't see that
<aseigo_k> Riddell: heh. neat.
<nmorse> No, we have kontact for all the PIM stuff
<Riddell> aseigo_k: someone said we should use fading handles on kicker applets.  any thouhts?
<Tm_T> yes?
<cartel_> the other thing i noticed was "Log out" does not return to kdm
<KaiL> <aseigo_k> Riddell: oh, which reminds me... what would you think about dropping the web browser and file manager panels from kcontrol? << +++
<nmorse> And why can I not change the file manager icon settings? It says they're changed in Kcontrol -> Appearance and Themes -> Icons -> Advanced
<Tm_T> KaiL: you're using Konversation?
<Riddell> cartel_: works for me
<KaiL> Tm_T: currently xchat, because konversation can't hide servertabs
<Tm_T> ok
<aseigo_k> Riddell: the konqueror toolbar could use a bit of love too =) kill the lock icon, for instance, and Find... though i'm not sure how "minimal" vs "stock KDE" you are aiming for
<Tm_T> KaiL: just guessed from you paste ;)
<Riddell> aseigo_k: I'm happy to experiment
<Riddell> especially if ideas have any chance of being put back into KDE
<Riddell> aseigo_k: and I do hate that lock icon...but pmax might kill me
<cartel_> aseigo_: that lock icon should appear in the status bar like rss and kwallet
<aseigo_k> Riddell: fading handles... not a bad idea, but you'd want to backport the changes to kdebase/kicker/core/applethandle.cpp for applets with out-of-process elements (like the system tray) otherwise it looks a bit like ass
<KaiL> aseigo_: http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kde34.jpeg THAT is a clean toolbar :)
<Riddell> cartel_: it does, and the location bar
<aseigo_k> Riddell: does pmax use kubuntu?
<KaiL> you can also hide the |, as I did later..
<Riddell> aseigo_k: not that I know of
<Tm_T> wtf my Quanta plus just crashed :/
<Tm_T> not that funny
<nmorse> Man, Kubuntu's KDE is cut down beyond belief
<Tm_T> ?
<KaiL> nmorse: ?
<nmorse> Anyway, I still haven't had anyone answer the question regarding the freaking huge icons in Konqueror
<aseigo_k> and what do you think about tweaking konq's settings so it's a bit more firefoxy? e.g. new windows in tabs... (maybe even tab bar always shown? nice way to reduce flicker/jumpiness... and if you manage to squeeze the toolbar onto one line you don't take up more space)
<Tm_T> smouche <3
<Riddell> KaiL: but with that you have a lot of wasted unused space on the toolbar
<nmorse> Kubuntu doesn't look like KDE from source or other distros
<aseigo_k> and turn on the popup blocker
<Tm_T> nmorse: hm, you tried set them in konqui?
<KaiL> Riddell: I have my bookmarks right of that :)
<nmorse> No way to set icon size in Konqui I've found
<Riddell> aseigo_k: absolutly
<sladen> /w9n/win 13
<nmorse> and the Kcontrol icon settings doesn't work, which is bad
<Tm_T> nmorse: there is
<Riddell> aseigo_k: new windows are in tabs 
<smouche> Hi Tm_T 
* aseigo_k notes that there is a bug in the window deco control panel as well, in that it always defaults to KDE2 instead of the current plastik
<Tm_T> nmorse: view -> icon size ->
* Riddell suspects sladen of listening in on the conversation malitiously
<Tm_T> smouche: how are you?
<smouche> good! you?
<nmorse> Found it, Tm_T
<aseigo_k> Riddell: they open in tabs by default? in 5.04?
<Riddell> aseigo_k: I don't see that beastie
<Tm_T> ok
<Riddell> aseigo_k: think so, try opening Home from the kicker system menu
<KaiL> lol, has somebody seen Lipstick and gtk2-engines-qt working  together? :)
<aseigo_k> nmorse: oh.. and you don't want to know how big i usually have my icons in konqi ;)
<nmorse> But why doesn't the File Manager Icon Size work in KControkl -> Appearance & Themes -> Icons -> Advanced?
* Riddell plans to install kubuntu next time sladen's laptop is left unattended
<aseigo_k> Riddell: nope. new window.
<Riddell> aseigo_k: opens in a tab for me
<sladen> Riddell: ...my screen has been frozen for the last 5minutes because of the wonderful wifi
<aseigo_k> nmorse: what's the icon size in the View menu in konqi say?
<Tm_T> nmorse: it worked allright then?
<nmorse> It worked from the View menu in Konqui, but the KControl Icons kcm doesn't work
<Tm_T> :)
<nmorse> Someone should look at that
<aseigo_k> Riddell: hm. i haven't touched those settings. this is a brand new install. the only thing i've changed is i just turned on fade out handels on kicker to see that in action and i mucked with the window deco butons
<Tm_T> smouche: I have a problem
<Riddell> aseigo_k: maybe that's my fault then, I'll mind to investigate that
<smouche> what's that, Tm_T?
<Riddell> aseigo_k: but with open in tab Konqueror needs to just to the top when a new tab opens
<nmorse> I change to Plastik windeco, Keramik style, Keramik White color scheme, Penny Arcade CTS wallpaper
* aseigo_k wishes konqi also came with java and flash plugins =)
<Tm_T> smouche: tell me a decent html editor
<KaiL> brb (need to change something here..)
<aseigo_k> Riddell: "just to teh top"?
<Riddell> s/just/jump/
<aseigo_k> Riddell: oh.. and the performance settings... 
<smouche> in linux?  I have no idea; anyway, I generally just use a text editor and steal layouts!
<Riddell> performance settings?
<aseigo_k> Riddell: right.. which is why i usually run with the tab bar always on..
<Tm_T> smouche: :)
<Tm_T> smouche: I don't remember tags and such
<aseigo_k> performance.. konq isn't set to preload on startup and Minimize Memory Usage is the default (if safeish) "Only in file management"
<smouche> Tm_T -- I used something in windows called arachnophilia, a java app, rather nice.  But I'm no web designer.
<Tm_T> yuk
<nmorse> Quanta Plus is the best HTML editor I've ever used
<nmorse> On any OS
<Tm_T> nmorse: crashes too often :/
<nmorse> Lately, I'll agree with you
<Tm_T> smouche: I used aranchnophilia ten years ago (?)
<KaiL> brb
<KaiL> with an empty ~/.kde now...:)
<KaiL> let's start flaming:
<KaiL> fontsize -> is that made for blinds running 150dpi? :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> YES!
<aseigo_k> Riddell: yeah.. the konqi settings could use some work.. they are all pretty vanilla defaults.. things like the "1MB max" for file previews is a bit conservative.. lots of people ask about that in #kde
<Tm_T> I have trouble with too large fonts in 100dpi =)
<Riddell> aseigo_k: what does Minimize Memory Usage do?
<nmorse> Is there a JDK in multiverse?
<smouche> can i rave about something I love in konqueror?
* aseigo_k thinks having previews turned on for Fonts is also a nice idea..
<aseigo_k> Riddell: it just runs all the konqi windows in one process
<KaiL> Tm_T: it's really WAY to big here
<aseigo_k> Riddell: so ... if one goes down, they all do.. that's the risk =)
<smouche> the tabs, and the fact that, unlike firefox's
<aseigo_k> smouche: of course =)
<Tm_T> KaiL: stick with 70dpi ;)
<KaiL> bad!
<KaiL> eh bah!
<smouche> I never run out of comfortable space for clicking for a new tab
<aseigo_k> underline file names -> off...
<Tm_T> KaiL: or 100dpi
<smouche> you know what I mean?  In firefox, with say five tabs open, the space narrows, crowds the close button
<Tm_T> :)
<KaiL> Tm_T: I have 96dpi screen and 100dpi fonts
<smouche> that doesn't happen in konqueror -- great design!
<KaiL> and the default is huge
<Tm_T> KaiL: me too, too large =)
<Tm_T> I have to use 8p fonts :p
<KaiL> 9p now
<_ubuntu> Kubuntu's user interface(KDE) is way more responsive than Ubuntu(gnome), I am on Duron 600, 256MB, GF2 MX200 32MB
<KaiL> why is there the right hidebutton on kicker?
<nmorse> So you can hide the panel manually
<KaiL> hmm
<Tm_T> KaiL: remove it if you don't like it?
<smouche> KaiL, you can remove that button or put it on the left, or have two
<nmorse> Please leave that there at least by default
<KaiL> I know I know.. I'm only flaming about the defaults :)
<smouche> or make it really small, whatever.  I wish those buttons were transparent, or at least that the blue triangle thing would go away
<nmorse> I flamed about huge icons in Konqueror earlier
<Riddell> aseigo_k: no comment on systempreferences?
<Tm_T> ok, can't follow you fellas, so ->
* smouche needs a nap to recover from the rum, roots, fruit, and, ugh, shrimp alcoholic concoction someone slipped him
<smouche> see you later Tm_T
<nmorse> Why is the clock in HH:MM mode by default instead of pH:MM AMPM?
* smouche is smouche_coma
<nmorse> One more thing, why on earth, if there is a perfectly good, free messaging and chatting technology available, with a huge amount of modern clients, does every F/OSS project feel the need to use X-Chat and IRC by default?!! Is there some kind of anti-Jabber movement I don't know about?
<aseigo_k> Riddell: sorry.. was busy looking at konq... hrm.. systempreferences... it's a step backwards in a lot of ways.
<aseigo_k> Riddell: it would need a good amount of work to get it to where it was useful. mostly to do with re-doing a lot of the panels themselves
<Blissex> nmorse: tradition... And IRC is good enough.
<Tm_T> irc <3
<Riddell> aseigo_k: how is it a step backwards?
<Tm_T> I don't think there's better option than irc
<nmorse> You know, the phrase "Good enough" is the killer of a lot of good software projects
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> nmorse: tell me, what would be better choise than irc?
<nmorse> Jabber
<Tm_T> eh
<nmorse> with MUC conference support
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> and most *nix people don't use jabber afaik
<nmorse> It allows everything done now, including making channels, joining channels, and choosing nicknames
<nmorse> and allows IM to boot
<aseigo_k> Riddell: the combinations of many of the panels make 0 sense
<nmorse> plus transports are possible to IRC, AIM, MSN, and Yahoo if you so desire
<Curalton> is there a ubuntu equivalent to packages.debian.org? i want to download the kword + dependencies for a ubuntu box that is offline atm
<nmorse> Send file, anything I'm leaving out?
<Riddell> aseigo_k: just like kcontrol then, and at least its searchable
<aseigo_k> Riddell: you trade off an initial interface that is somewhat nicer for complete hell once you drill down
<Tm_T> nmorse: and what is "MUC conference" ?
<aseigo_k> kcontrol is searchable too
<aseigo_k> no, not like kcontrol at all
<nmorse> Multi-User Chat
<Tm_T> ok
<nmorse> It allows rooms like this one
<aseigo_k> s.p. combines 3 or 4 panels at a time often in ways that are just horrible.
<nmorse> And both Gnome and KDE include Jabber clients by default
<Tm_T> nmorse: so tell me, what advantages does it have what irc not?
<pvh> I'd like to get started with my own public key. Can anyone direct me to a good HOWTO? My searches have been fruitless so far.
<Riddell> pvh: gpg --gen-key or something similar
<aseigo_k> pvh: run kgpg
<nmorse> For one thing, IM. For another, a decent interface.
<nmorse> Transports
<pvh> Thanks!
<Tm_T> nmorse: what?!!
<aseigo_k> pvh: it will give you a gui for creating a keypair when it starts up the first time
<Tm_T> nmorse: there can't be better interface than irssi have!
<Riddell> I wonder if amarok can be stipped down to be as simlpe as juk by default with all its fancy features there for those who want them
<nmorse> pick a Jabber client
<nmorse> there's one for every interface
<nmorse> Even Kopete and Gaim have Jabber support
<nmorse> Then there's Gabber, Cabber, CenterICQ, Psi, etc.
<Tm_T> nmorse: so what's wrong with irc?
<Tm_T> you can use irssi, gaim, Konversation, X-Chat ....
<nmorse> A) A lack of a way to deal with PMs in a decent manner - like if you want to help one person with a problem without disturbing the whole room
<Tm_T> nmorse: /msg me ;)
<pvh> aseigo_k: Is there a preferred way to specify multiple emails in the key?
<KaiL> do we need underlined texts in konq?
<aseigo_k> Riddell: if you use the juk layout, select "All Collection" for the playlist and reorder the toolbar a bit, usre..
<Riddell> KaiL: I prefer not having underlined links but a lot of websites do assume it unfortunatly
<aseigo_k> pvh: you can add new identities once it's created, yes
<KaiL> Riddell: I mean in filemanager mode
* aseigo_k is really on the fence with underlined links
<aseigo_k> oh, in FM mode.. yeah.. pfft.. get rid of that..
<SpookyET> what is the command that tells you memory usage?
<Riddell> KaiL: good point
<SpookyET> programs/cache
<Riddell> SpookyET: free
<KaiL> and disable the shit (popups...) in browser mode
<closure> anybody use gmailfs?
* aseigo_k should tar up the ~/.kde he's building =)
<pvh> aseigo_k: Thanks, now to figure out how to use it with KMail.
<pvh> aseigo_k: Have you ever considered using version control on your home directory?
<pvh> aseigo_k: It works beautifully.
<kkathman> how dare customers cut into my linux time :)
<aseigo_k> pvh: yes.. it's nice like that =)
<_ubuntu> Hi, in Kubuntu, how do you move a program from desktop 1 to desktop 2? like in gnome, it is CTRL-ALT-ArrowKey
<Riddell> _ubuntu: click on top left window menu and To Desktop-> 2
<kkathman> _ubuntu: right click the application and look to "move to desktop"
<_ubuntu> is there shortcut key though?
<kkathman> not that I know of
<_ubuntu> kkathman: ic ic....thanks
<aseigo_k> Riddell: how open are you to maintaining patches =)
<Riddell> aseigo_k: such as what?
<aseigo_k> well, actually.. i suppose 5.10 will be based on a 3.5-ish kde?
<Riddell> aseigo_k: well, that remains to be seen if KDE ever gets a release schedule
<aseigo_k> such as the ability to assign the Home button per profile
<Riddell> doesn't sound too hard
<aseigo_k> and a new home page.. (some of that is hardcoded IIRC =/)
<Riddell> aseigo_k: any idea what turns lets you use this?  http://rohan.bsdnerds.org/Riddell.jpg
<aseigo_k> ... and kicker backported from HEAD ;-P (well, once i get the demands attentions bugs worked out)
<bettse> I have a intel ipw2100 wireless card, I was using it on gentoo and i'm giving kubuntu a try.  kwifimanger shows it disabled, but a valid ip is shown.  using the file->disable radio togle in kwifi runs 'iwconfig eth0 txpower on', but my card doesn't support txpower.  Can anyone give me suggestions to narrow the cause, or does anyone have experience with this card?
<aseigo_k> Riddell: the Lilo integration?
<Riddell> aseigo_k: hmm, we use grub
* aseigo_k also suggests Kubuntu-izing the log out image =)
<Riddell> aseigo_k: but that image...so cool
<KaiL> is it a good idea to have 4 virtual desktops as default?
<aseigo_k> yeah, i know =)
<aseigo_k> KaiL: how many would you recommend?
<bettse> KaiL, it will be fine on any moden (1ghz+) system
<kkathman> KaiL: I would love to have more but prolly not as defaults
<KaiL> aseigo_: 1 or 2
<Tm_T> AERGH! I'm hungry!
<Tm_T> feed me please
<bettse> KaiL, are you wondering about cpu consumption, or something else?
<KaiL> users, which are not common to this feature click on the icon and see all their apps disapearing....
<kkathman> KaiL: thats a good point actually, it is funny...they are used to clicking the bottom toolbar (kicker) and yep..the apps disapper
<kkathman> disappear I  mean
<kkathman> Its because the kicker isnt tied to the desktops which fools some
<bettse> does anyone here use a ipw2100 wireless card?
<kkathman> One improvement that would be great is if the last step of an installation would remove the CD-ROM deb from the sources.list (or at least comment it out)
<aseigo_k> well, if minipager showed nicer previews it woudl be a bit more obvious what it is doing =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: <3
<kkathman> there I am less than 3 again :)
<Tm_T> ;)
<closure> oh here we go!
<Tm_T> oh, I'm shaking!
<Tm_T> maybe I really should eat something =)
<kkathman> you should
<Tm_T> hmm, but what
<Tm_T> don't have any bread :/
<KaiL> kkathman: bad idea to remove that line
<KaiL> many users don't have a fast internet connection....
<closure> look at that jackass's face
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> KaiL:  ok...just that we have lots of questions when people do apt-gets
<Tm_T> maybe installer should ask it ;)
<Tm_T> "do you think you have fast internet connection an lot of time to wait?"
<Tm_T> yes [x]  no [ ] 
<kkathman> even so....not everything is on the CD .. so even dialups cant get most things from a cd :)
<kkathman> but hey..I didnt have a prob with it..but alot of newbies get frustrated when they cant do an apt-get 
<closure> "social security worked in the last century, but the math has changed" since we all know that 2+2 in 1992 equlaed 4 but now in 2005 it equals 5
<closure> haha i'm still in #kubuntu
<closure> sorry
<Tm_T> yes you are ] ;=
<kkathman> closure what are you reading?
<closure> i'm watching the presidential news conference
<kkathman> I was wondering who he was calling a jackass..lol  I was going to be offended :)
<kkathman> closure:  I wonder when we changed the math rules... is that what all that "new math" is all about?
<Tm_T> ok, in Konsole, I can detach session, is there any way to (re)attach it?
<closure> kkathman, i guess
<KaiL> Tm_T: seams to be gone, in 3.3 there was...
<Tm_T> KaiL: ok, sad
<kkathman> Tm_T: I have never found a way to re-attache
<Tm_T> ----------
<Tm_T> a big minus for that then :)
<aseigo_k> Riddell: what was the name of the non-kynaptic package manager GUI you mentioned ealrier?
<Diablo-D3> synaptic? ;)
<aseigo_k> Diablo-D3: heh. no
<Tm_T> kpackage?
* aseigo_k notes that "Package Manager" is not a user-friendly description for a package manager GUI =)
<Tm_T> =)
<KaiL> Riddell: that dropdown in the logout only works with grub?
<KaiL> or with lilo too?
<aseigo_k> i believe it _only_ works with lilo, actually
<closure> Tm_T, under the kmenu goto switch user
<closure> and there should be your other session listed there
<KaiL> aseigo_: then how to enable that?
<aseigo_k> KaiL: in the Login Manager control panel.
<Tm_T> closure: I mean Konsole sessions ;)
<Riddell> aseigo_k: Kapture
<Tm_T> closure: totally different thing
<Riddell> aseigo_k: in kdeplayground-something/debian
<closure> Tm_T, oh ok
<Riddell> aseigo_k: likely doesn't compile or work
<closure> i thought you meant KDE sessions i was sorta skim reading
<Tm_T> np
<Riddell> KaiL: well it doesn't seem to work with grub
<KaiL> bad...
<Riddell> aseigo_k: we also want to have an applications based "package manager"
<Riddell> similar to gnome-app-install but nicer
<KaiL> another argument to stay with lilo :)
<KaiL> btw. what was the way to get lilo? installing on xfs?
<kkathman> hey incubii  :)
<Bicchi> does anyone know how to setup a dual monitor system. i now have it but the other monitor is cloned instead of a big desktop area.
<aseigo_k> Riddell: heh.. ok... screenshots anywhere?
<aseigo_k> Riddell: of kapture, that is
<aseigo_k> Riddell: and when you say "applications based", you mean osmething wher eyou can click "spreadsheet" and it installs <whatever spreadsheet>?
<incubii> heya
<incubii> sounds like klik for knoppix
<kkathman> Ive heard decent things about knoppix :)
<incubii> i worked on the early HDD installer
<incubii> i was that impressed by it
<incubii> :D
<incubii> i use it all the time at schools, libraries, net cafes
<kkathman> Ive got a free disk for Knoppix I never used actually
<KaiL> aseigo_: and if you try to open a file no app on the disk can open, this tool pops up and gives you a list of apps, which can :)
<incubii> that is of course unless i want to be naughty and then i use auditor
<nmorse> I used it in an all Windows lab at a Cali Tech Conference this summer
<nmorse> saved my life
<KaiL> Knoppix is a nice distribution, but it has 2 very bad things:
<KaiL> 1. it has too must shit (sorry) like xemacs or development stuff installed
<incubii> i used it to setup a temporary net cafe
<incubii> 1 cd and the rest netbooting
<incubii> yeah i agree it doesnt need the development stuff
<KaiL> 2. Klaus Knopper is paranoid, he doesn't even put the nvidia driver on the disk, because the compression could be to much modification.....
<incubii> yeah thats why you use a remaster
<KaiL> now compare that to ubuntus "linux-restricted-modules" :)
<incubii> like moprhix, overclockix, kanotix
<KaiL> kanotix is made by an asshole...
<Riddell> aseigo_k: no screenshots of kapture I'm afraid
<KaiL> I knew him from the knoppix chat - never saw such an arrogant person
<Riddell> aseigo_k: yes, something like that
<KaiL> who doesn't care at all about licences btw.
<incubii> yes i know 
<incubii> but it does provide what i need
<incubii> although probably illegally
<KaiL> Riddell: this kapture is like a ghost...
<KaiL> no package, no screenshots, no download - is there any line of code already written? ;)
<Diablo-D3> aseigo_: hah
<Diablo-D3> aseigo_: Im still working up a blog entry over ubuntu
<incubii> lol
<Diablo-D3> I just cant find anything worth saying that hasnt already been said
<incubii> i often thought of remastering knoppix myself to make it more desktop
<Diablo-D3> incubii: ... then you'd have the ubuntu live cd.
<incubii> rip out all that dev shit as its not needed
<Diablo-D3> hell, ubuntu killed knoppix.
<incubii> i havent tried them since warty
<KaiL> I once had the Idea to replace that devel shit with more localisations
<Diablo-D3> (for the record, ubuntu uses a highly modified version of morphix)
<KaiL> you can add all localisations from everywhere in the EU, if you remove that and it still works :)
<incubii> oh it uses morphix
<incubii> wel in that case i might go add to the love that is ubuntu live cd
<incubii> :D
<incubii> do you know if it includes a HDD installer?
<Diablo-D3> the cds come in a pair
<Diablo-D3> one is a live cd, the other is an installer
<incubii> ill take that as no the live cd can not be installed from
<Tm_T> propably not easily
<KaiL> there's a todo entry for that somewhere in the UDO-wiki :)
<incubii> installing from a live cd is pretty easy
<Diablo-D3> incubii: installing the live cd is pretty silly
<Diablo-D3> its setup specifically to be a live cd
<incubii> supporting multiple OS's makes it a lil more challenging
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: hmm, so why it can't include network installer?
<aseigo_k> Riddell: http://aseigo.bddf.ca/dms/2/181_dotKDEKubuntu.tar.gz <-- various ~/.kde tweakings
<aseigo_k> Riddell: including sidebars for file management and web browsing that may make more sense
<incubii> have to wait till im at work again to download the live cd
<Diablo-D3> Tm_T: because you arent paying for the discs
<Diablo-D3> Mark is
<Diablo-D3> and mark says "HERE! HAVE TWO!"
<Riddell> aseigo_k: cool, will take a keek at it
<aseigo_k> Riddell: it would be nice to eventually set up gpg and kwallet for a user automagically =)
<Tm_T> I say "gimme twenty!"
* aseigo_k drops and gives 20
<Tm_T> :)
<Riddell> aseigo_k: yes, been thinking about that.  do you think it's safe/possible to use the system password?
<KaiL> Mark should spend me a testing PC :)
<aseigo_k> Riddell: yes, i think it is..
<KaiL> maybe a i915 based laptop, they are really hard nuts *gg*
<aseigo_k> Riddell: of course, i'm the person who uses no password on kwallet ;)
<aseigo_k> Riddell: but i don't see why the system password wouldn't be good enough for kwallet
* aseigo_k likes to piss off pmax =P
<Diablo-D3> what really sucks is I ordered one pair of ubuntu cds
<Riddell> I set kwallet to never close (unless reboot)
<Diablo-D3> and I got 5
<Diablo-D3> and I have no clue what to do with them
<Riddell> I should talk to the ubuntu security dude about that
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: give to your friends
<Diablo-D3> almost all the people that I know that can run linux already do
<Diablo-D3> and the rest there is no way in hell I'm supporting them
<Tm_T> Oh yes! This one really works!
<KaiL> so get them away from SuSE, Fedora or MDK :)
<Diablo-D3> no, most of them run slackware or debian
<Tm_T> ok, I use bluefish atm then :)
<aseigo_k> bluefish? uck.
<KaiL> debian users are easy to catch :)
<aseigo_k> Tm_T: i take it you really didn't like Quanta?
<Tm_T> Debian <3
<Tm_T> aseigo_k: crashes too often
<KaiL> ...as kubuntu is debian, a much enhanced debian
<Diablo-D3> well
<Diablo-D3> it _is_ debian
<Tm_T> not really
<Diablo-D3> debian developers are all jumping ship for ubuntu
<Tm_T> it is debian based
<aseigo_k> Tm_T: using the GUI editor, or the regular editor, or previewing, or?
<KaiL> quanta is slow+unstable, bluefish is gtk
<Diablo-D3> the only ones left are ones that we really dont want over here anyhow
<Tm_T> aseigo_k: just testing really
<Riddell> ian|static: just saw your wiki page, welcome along 
<Tm_T> aseigo_k: I try to find the html editor for me
* aseigo_k ponders what's different about the Quanta in kubuntu than the one he's used to then. =)
<Tm_T> hm
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: you think, (k)ubuntu will replace debian some day soon?
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: it pretty much already has
<Tm_T> KaiL: gtk isnt that bad ;)
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: not really
<Tm_T> in server use
<KaiL> I don't know...
<Diablo-D3> more and more users are switching to ubuntu
<Diablo-D3> Tm_T: server use is a different market
<Tm_T> yes :)
<Diablo-D3> so I'm not talking about them
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: actually I've noticed more gentoo developers than debian developers
<Diablo-D3> and the server use market is totally fucked
* Tm_T will never use any other linux in his server
<KaiL> for desktops yes, as debian is "outdated by design"
<Diablo-D3> like, take in the fact that a lot of companies _require_ vender support
<Diablo-D3> by require, I mean they must purchace a product. With money.
<nmorse> I'd say as long as Ubuntu relies on Debian, it can't replace it
<Diablo-D3> You know, the idiot phbs who buy redhat
<nmorse> Now they have Novell too
<Diablo-D3> so the server market probably will never be dominated by a real distro
* aseigo_k rolls his eyes
<Diablo-D3> so I'm just going to safely ignore servers
<aseigo_k> i work with such people every day
<aseigo_k> and there are real reasons why they do what they do
<aseigo_k> it's not that they are stupid or incapable or any of those things
<Diablo-D3> aseigo_k: none of which I accept.
<KaiL> at least in #ubuntu are 500 people, in #debian "only" 750 (they were ~1000 not far ago!)
<aseigo_k> well, i suppose we each choose whether to accept reality or not.
<Diablo-D3> <phb> oh, but its great to have support! <bofh> You do realize that I know more than all of redhat combined, right?
<aseigo_k> Tm_T: do you remember which actions caused crashes in quanta?
<Diablo-D3> So, its either a) buy support b) hire an onsite tech
<aseigo_k> phb: yes, and when we can your ass over your shite attitude, we can replace you quite nicely
<Tm_T> aseigo_k: I added some tags and then POW ;)
<Diablo-D3> bofh: *pushes phb out the window*
<aseigo_k> Tm_T: crazy... 
<Tm_T> aseigo_k: you tell me =)
<KaiL> nmorse: maybe deian will get reduced to sid - everything else is done by ubuntu and another such project for servers...
* darkaudit is jammin to: Patti Smith - Gloria 0:29/5:54
<nmorse> It would be neat, but Testing has a place
<Diablo-D3> btw, ubuntu may not kill debian
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: as I said - replace...
<Diablo-D3> it may either swollow it, or reduce it to a server oriented debian-based distro
<nmorse> I honestly think Debian will continue to survive for servers and as the father of Debian-derived distros
<KaiL> debian will be some kind of "meta distribution"
<nmorse> It already is a meta-distro with a bunch of sub-distros built in
<nmorse> like debian jr. and debian-edu
<KaiL> yes
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> so what is ubuntu then?
<Diablo-D3> debian-desktop?
<nmorse> A debian-derived distro
<KaiL> yes :)
<nmorse> A wholly separate project based on the original
<KaiL> and there comes one point, which might be interesting for comercial vendors:
<KaiL> all these distributions share one binary compatible package database!
<KaiL> you can mix ubuntu and debian as much as you want, it'll never break
<KaiL> ever tried that with suse + redhat? :)
<Diablo-D3> this is why I wish I could get rid of redhat and company
<Diablo-D3> yeah exactly
<Diablo-D3> rpm is a broken concept
<KaiL> rpm is the hell itself
<Diablo-D3> apt-get/dpkg was almost designed for cool shit like this
<nmorse> rpm is hell, but mixing Ubuntu and Debian packages can cause problems
<Diablo-D3> I dare you to try apt-get... rpm-get... rpm-whatever upgrade to suse from redhat
<nmorse> I once "upgraded" Linspire to Debian to see if it could be done
<nmorse> After all, they're apt packages, right? Took 3 hours to sort out dependencies for KDE alone
<Diablo-D3> lol
<nmorse> And Ubuntu's binaries are built separate from Debian's, so who knows what could happen
<Diablo-D3> sid -> ubuntu worked fine for me, btw
<StR_gt> Hi all
<nmorse> Sid can go to anything quite easily, as can any whole conversion
<nmorse> It's partial mixing that produces problems
<nmorse> And apt-pinning is only a partial solution
<Tm_T> hmm
<StR_gt> anyone else having problems with amarok with the the playlist of internet radios?
<Tm_T> I think Debian stable has it's place
<Tm_T> why all my friends are offline :/
<Tm_T> must be the time of day or something
<KaiL> nmorse: problems like "apps doesn't work, because libs are missing"?
<KaiL> anybody ever tried "synce-kde" in reallife?
<KaiL> nmorse: and?
<StR_gt> synce?
<KaiL> *dang* hmm, someone sits on my line
<KaiL> to much MS around? ;)
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: sarge -> ubuntu worked well here too
<KaiL> I have downgraded some packages manually to have "a real ubuntu" :)
<Diablo-D3> and aseigo's setup worked afaik
<KaiL> StR_gt: windows ce connectivity
<Diablo-D3> yeah, Im not too worried about downgrading
<Tm_T> :)
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: does sudo work for you?
<Diablo-D3> yes
<KaiL> including asking for a password...
<Diablo-D3> but its not setup from ubuntu
<KaiL> it didn't ask here the first time...
<Diablo-D3> so my sudo is passowrdless, and I still have root.
<KaiL> I have root and a sudo asking for a PW :)
<Diablo-D3> probably because your sudo isnt setup correctly
<KaiL> hm?
<Diablo-D3> add yourself to /etc/sudoers
<Diablo-D3> username  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<KaiL> it behaves the same as in a "real" kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> and you need to do this with visudo
<Diablo-D3> well, you're the one bitching about the password =P
<KaiL> you missunderstood me
<KaiL> just after the upgrade it didn't ask for a PW
<Diablo-D3> heh, who knows
<Diablo-D3> probably a glitch
<Diablo-D3> btw, wtf does ubuntu use for ppp?
<KaiL> now (I think I fixed that with the downgrades) it does
<Diablo-D3> the standard ppp shit or wvdial?
<Diablo-D3> afk
<KaiL> wvdial is only some kind of frontend afair
<KaiL> am I the only one having a broken "Synchronisation" icon in kontact?
<KaiL> ah, ok, you don#t ;)
<KaiL> ...because I also don't have any more, after finding out, that there's something missing
<whiskers> kkathman, are you there now
<whiskers> kkathman, i found the problem with out of sync stuff
<whiskers> kkathman, unfortunately it appears to be gstreamer plugins and stuff that need to be recompiled with the latest codec libraries
<whiskers> kkathman, totem-xine is synching quite well
<whiskers> kkathman, but totem-gstreamer seems to be the problem
<closure> MPlayer > xine
<closure> definitely totem-xine
<whiskers> closure, yes MPlayer syncs very well also...but kkathman doesn't have it
<closure> well ditch totem and get MPlayer
<closure> and XMMS
<closure> that is all you will need for a well rounded balanced media diet >8-)
<whiskers> closure, i wasted several days working on the wrong stuff when it was the gstreamer stuff that needs to be updated against the latest libraries
<closure> i don't *think* either of those apps rely on gstreamer
<whiskers> closure, well totem relies on the gstreamer plugins
<closure> they both worked "right out of the box"
<whiskers> closure, the whole gstreamer needs to be recompiled
<closure> right so why use an app that requires random ass plugins
<closure> why not use a minimalist approach?
<whiskers> closure, well it took time to find the problem because there were many variables involved....and i just assumed totem-gstreamer was working
<whiskers> closure, i made a bad assumption
<Cowlike-away> random ass plugins? i'd think any sort of ass plugin would be bad
<closure> oh
<cartel_> sigh
<closure> Cowlike, depends on who's plugin
<cartel_> Cowlike: depends on whos ass is being plugged
<closure> i mean if that's what britney spears is into
<Cowlike> lol
<closure> it's the price of the ticket man
<cartel_> closure: tawny roberts :o
<closure> and if i bought the ticket you better believe i'm taking the ride
<closure> cartel_, jordan capri >8-)
<Cowlike> *<------
<closure> i'd straight put in work on that ass
<cartel_> closure: taylor rain
<closure> i'd need a time card for by the end of it all
<cartel_> closure: aurora :o
<whiskers> closure, i think totem-gstreamer can work but the entire gstreamer system with plugins,etc...needs to be recompiled against the latest ogg, vorbis, theora libraries...as well as some of the other codecs which are not synching either
<closure> whiskers, i'm sure it can work
<closure> whiskers, i just don't understand why it was decided to use such dependent apps
<whiskers> closure, well because they came installed on hoary
<whiskers> closure, so i just assumed they were working and went in the wrong direction to fix the problem
<closure> but who decided to put them on hoary?:
<closure> i'm not saying you're the reason
<whiskers> closure, how do i know...i did not engineer hoary
<closure> lol
<closure> it was retorical
<Chin2> does anybody here use enlightenment?
<closure> wow haven't heard that one in a while
<closure> i was thinking of slapping after step on here
<Chin2> I'm using it, I just have a question
<chavo> afterstep, now that's oldschool.
<Chin2> I can't select "enlightenment" at login, I have to go through windowmaker to start it.
<Chin2> not sure if that's how it has to be.
<closure> chavo, for real but i want to see if it would just crash or run like lightning
<Chin2> I have afterstep installed too, it's very fast :)
<chavo> closure, afterstep still works
<closure> Chin2, did you compile from source or use a pkg
<closure> is there an afterstep pkg?
<closure> *starts to consider this idea*
<Chin2> closure, I used packages for all of 'em
<Chin2> enlightenment is awesome.
<Chin2> check out this screenshot
<Chin2> http://www.friendlyskies.net/enlighten1.png
<Chin2> can't show the animation unfortunately :)
<chavo> Chin2, there should be an entry for enlightenment in the session menu
<KaiL> isn't that the WM with "last updated in 1996"?
<Chin2> chavo, there isn't :(
<whiskers> well if anybody sees kkathman...tell him i would like to try a trailer on his totem-xine and see how he likes the free codecs
<closure> oh crunk it's skinned like a mac
<whiskers> they are not so bad...it is just the gstreamer stuff that needs to be updated
<Chin2> closure, that's the most mature-looking theme I could find for it :)
<Chin2> everything else looks like it belongs in Hackers
<closure> haha
<closure> what's wrong with h4ck th3 pl4n3t! aRF aRF!
<closure> i love that movie
<closure> it's so exciting
<Chin2> my wife refuses to use anything that is darker than the back of my closet
<Chin2> :)
<nmorse> anyone know why the ubuntu-java project repos don't work now?
<closure> ?
<closure> Chin2, just cause i have no shame i'm going to ask exactly what you're talking about
<nmorse> the /pub/ubuntu-java/ folder on neacm.fe.up.pt doesn't exist anymore
<Chin2> closure, sorry, referring to all the dark themes for enlightenment
<whiskers> in my opinion ubuntu needs to get breezy out with lidb4.3 and the correct libc...for the database stuff...and get all the gstreamer stuff recompiled against the latest codecs....and then start people designing on a decent system
<whiskers> and drop hoary very fast
<Chin2> whiskers, what does all that mean?
<Chin2> libc...libdb
<Chin2> and what sort of design are you talking about?
<Chin2> sorry, I'm a newb
<whiskers> Chin2, well there were some fundamental changes and the developers using ubuntu need to start on a good footing
<Chin2> oh, ok
<cartel_> whiskers: decent system?
<cartel_> whiskers: for starters not all codecs will go in (see restrictedformats)
<whiskers> cartel_, well of course...we don't want the restricted ones...except where read only permission is allowed....we can do what we want with the free ones...they are pretty good.
<whiskers> cartel_, that is for US Legal stuff...overseas i don't know the situation...if those codecs are allowed or not..
<SpookyET> why is linux eating so much memory?
<whiskers> cartel_, and the proprietary codec mfgs...can sell a linux version to anyone that wants them...just like the cedega guys
<SpookyET> i got 4 MiB of RAM lefk
<SpookyET> left*
<Tm_T> SpookyET: hmm, how I tell this... linux use "free" memory as a cache or buffer, if some app need it, cache/buffer gives a room
<SpookyET> weird
<Tm_T> not at all
<SpookyET> that means that it is a penalty there. it has to free the mem before the write in the buffer
<Tm_T> afficient
<Tm_T> e
<Tm_T> SpookyET: nope
<Tm_T> ok, I can't explain it correctly
<SpookyET> is that like OS X is using cache?
<cartel_> whiskers: actually there is nothing stopping inclusion of the formats except fear of prosecution. ubuntu isnt even hosted in the usa so us legal is a non issue
<cartel_> whiskers: they dont even need to "sell" their codec, they just need to license the algorythms. except where software patents are concerned (dubious legality) XviD and LAME are free to use
<Diablo-D3> I wonder why xvid and lame are illegal
<cartel_> whiskers: but fraunhofer licensing MP3 to lame for free use would eliminate the question of patents too.
<cartel_> they arent illegal
<Diablo-D3> I mean, they're open source for christ's sake
<Diablo-D3> they're 'illegal'
<whiskers> cartel_, well that is right...there is no need for US Laws to apply to anyone else...I am just  speaking for people who live here...as I understand the debates
<cartel_> they are questionable
<Diablo-D3> in as such, they are using IP that they havent been liscensed to
<cartel_> and only if you assume that a software patent is valid, which it isnt
<Diablo-D3> I agree its not valid
<Diablo-D3> but in the US, it is
<whiskers> cartel_, well i know the debates...but i am telling you what these control freak judges have said in the US
<Diablo-D3> but that isnt quite it, it should never apply to foss software
<Cowlike> if foss software uses patented algorithms, then it applies
<Cowlike> in the US anyway
<Diablo-D3> Cowlike: and it shouldnt
<cartel_> whiskers: i dont see a valid injunction based on software patent violation yet
<Diablo-D3> but I never said US law made sense =/
<Cowlike> "should" and "legal" are no necessarily the same :)
<Diablo-D3> it rarely does
<Diablo-D3> I wish I had the money to move to canada
<sproingie> the judges are not control freaks.  they're doing their job
<Tm_T> SpookyET: perhaps, afaik OS X is based on freeBSD
<Diablo-D3> and get away from all this bullshit
<sproingie> the patent holders are the control freaks
<nmorse> Moving to Canada is cheap
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: no, their job is to punish those who did wrong
<whiskers> cartel_, well they passed that DMCA crap and the Patent Law crap and the Patriot Act Crap
<nmorse> The American dollar is worth a lot more
<sproingie> Diablo-D3: wow.  take a civics class
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: in spirit damnit
* sproingie whacks Diablo-D3 with a shelf full of civil law books
<nmorse> And Canadian food is better, even fast food
* Diablo-D3 whacks sproingie with a clue
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: I'm obviously implying laws should make sense and don't harm society
<Diablo-D3> and the majority of US laws don't make sense and/or harm society
* sproingie dangles Diablo-D3's participles
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: oh stop it already
<Diablo-D3> So, I believe judges are ultimately fucked
<cartel_> yeah
<Diablo-D3> they are doing wrong, they know they are doing wrong, and they are forced to follow the laws
<cartel_> i wish the americans would hurry up and have a civil war and oust bush
<Diablo-D3> cartel_: or we could just wait three years
<Cowlike> i guess you don't know many judges if you think they KNOW they are doing wrong
<Diablo-D3> its not like he has power anymore
<Diablo-D3> Cowlike: okay, fine, _some_ know they are doing wrong
<Diablo-D3> I was attempting to be nice for once
<cartel_> and his administration, in fact the entire federal govt should be torn down and start again from scratch
<Cowlike> bush doesn't have power?
<Cowlike> are you fucking nuts?
<Cowlike> republicans control both houses too
<cartel_> Cowlike: bush's puppet masters have the power
<Diablo-D3> well, the old people hate him
<Diablo-D3> the young people hate him
<Diablo-D3> the military hates him
<Diablo-D3> I hate him
<Diablo-D3> canada hates him
<Cowlike> that's just not true about the military
<Diablo-D3> the majority of europe hates him
<cartel_> dude
<cartel_> he halved combat pay
<cartel_> of course they hate him
<nmorse> Asia hates him
<Diablo-D3> yeah what cartel_ said
<Diablo-D3> asia hates him
<Cowlike> i was in the military and i know a LOT of military people
<cartel_> he cut their military healthcare plan
<sproingie> apparently enough folks liked him enough
<Diablo-D3> africa, if they wernt busy starving to death and dying from aids, would hate him
<Cowlike> and what you're saying is bullshit
<nmorse> No, enough people hated John Kerry more
<Cowlike> they hated clinton a LOT more for slashing pay AND closing bases
<Tm_T> damn, sun is rising =)
<Diablo-D3> Cowlike: well, either the military hates him, or the military is fucking stupid
<Diablo-D3> take your pick
<nmorse> I personally hated both "major" presidential candidates
<sproingie> wasnt it george H.W. who started closing bases?
<nmorse> I supported Badnarik
<Diablo-D3> clinton closed a small ammount
<Diablo-D3> ones that wernt being used anymore
<sproingie> so, how about that kubuntu thing, eh?
<Cowlike> lol
<Cowlike> sproingie, is that on topic here?
<sproingie> probably not
<Diablo-D3> there was a lot of bitching about it, but the money could be put somewhere else
<Tm_T> heh, sun is rising, and I haven't even slept at all :p
<Diablo-D3> btw, what the fucking hell is with the f22 program
<cartel_> Diablo-D3: i thought they were already in use?
<Diablo-D3> we've been working on that thing for like 50 years, and sunk trillions of dollars into that program
<Diablo-D3> and we still dont have a fully functioning f22
<cartel_> Diablo-D3: you mean lightning / raptor / grey ghost?
<Diablo-D3> yup, raptor
<cartel_> i thought it was complete
<Diablo-D3> afiak it isnt
<sproingie> welcome to #military-industrial-complex
<cartel_> grey ghost was better
<cartel_> it has a laser
<Diablo-D3> lasers are bad
<sproingie> ooh lasers are good
<Diablo-D3> lasers blind people
<Diablo-D3> and thats all its useful for
<cartel_> http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~20943~2836036,00.html
<sproingie> i forget, are the good guy lasers red or blue?
<Diablo-D3> its not like its an actual weapon
<cartel_> they also punch holes in enemy planes
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: blue
<Diablo-D3> cartel_: which it doesnt nearly have enough power for that
<cartel_> sproingie: transparent
<SpookyET> to whom should /boot/grub/menu.lst belong? it belongs to root, yet I always have to type configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst at boot
<cartel_> Diablo-D3: its a class IV chemical laser
<SpookyET> it does not do it automatically
<cartel_> read a book
<wallen> anyone running the openoffice.org 2.0 beta on kubuntu?
<Diablo-D3> cartel_: which requires *gasp!* power
<cartel_> Diablo-D3: its powered by a chemical reaction
<Diablo-D3> er?
* Diablo-D3 thinks such a concept is very dubous
<Diablo-D3> *dubious
<sproingie> cartel_: nuh uh, they're always colored bolts that zip across at, like almost the speed of sound and stuff and they make PSHEEW PSHEEW sounds!
<cartel_> you've never heard of a chemical laser?
<Diablo-D3> btw, wtf with that url
* sproingie adds physics to Diablo's reading list
<SpookyET> hidemenu is commented out
<Diablo-D3> that url is implying that the military is happy with that
<cartel_> Diablo-D3: sorry do you know top echelon military personell who dont like it?
<Diablo-D3> No, but I know Bush has something to do with this
* sproingie rather imagines that a laser weapon platform might have problems with, oh, smoke
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: and, oh, moving targets.
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: and tin foil.
* sproingie points Diablo-D3 at that "speed of light" thing
<Diablo-D3> bah, you never heard of warp drives?
<cartel_> anyway, its stupid to build a plane like f22 lightning when the comparable plane is the Berkut, which would whip its ass
<cartel_> Diablo-D3: obviously you dont know much about lasers
<sproingie> i admit, a laser will have a hard time hitting a target at warp speed
<cartel_> sproingie: use a phaser
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: yeah, and the russians have that shit now
<Diablo-D3> cartel_: you are missing the sarcasm, arnt you?
<sproingie> Diablo-D3: warp drive?  damn sneaky russkies.
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: yeah, and they have cloaking devices too
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: but remember, you have to think at it in russian!
<sproingie> shit, there could be one in my living room, ARGH
<Diablo-D3> ... thats a pretty big living room
<cartel_> <usa> Look at our new plane, its the F22 lightning!
<cartel_> <russia> we've been waiting for this! lets unveil the berkut at an airshow!
<cartel_> <usa> damn, guess we cocked that one up
<Diablo-D3> wtf is this berkut anyhow?
<cartel_> Sukhoi Su-37 Berkhut
<Diablo-D3> btw, my most serious thoughts about the f22, is that it may absolutely suck
<Diablo-D3> its taken too long to design and manufacturer and fix so it doesnt reboot in flight
<sproingie> frankly, the flying platform is kind of secondary to avionics.  and it's not like we don't upgrade those
<cartel_> Diablo-D3: http://members.aol.com/offshoreel/Bilder/su37.jpg
<cartel_> look at the wings
* Diablo-D3 looks
<Diablo-D3> .... it flies?
<sproingie> top gun style dogfights might be sexy but one good AMRAAM stops 'em before you even see 'em
<cartel_> its the worlds only thrust vectoring fighter
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: yeah, but eventually we'll have AIs who hack missle computers in seconds
<sproingie> uhh sure
<Diablo-D3> wasnt the f22 supposed to be thrust vectoring?
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: </gits:sac>
<sproingie> f22 program is obsolete, dude.  they switched to JSF 
<sproingie> now *that* has been held up for a while
<sproingie> since the navy and AF can't agree
<Diablo-D3> hah jsf is like dead
<Diablo-D3> yeah exactly
<cartel_> ef2k :p
<Diablo-D3> but I wonder why they continued with the f22
<Diablo-D3> it took too long to be that useful
<nmorse> You know, the reason I got this distribution was the excellent hardware support
<nmorse> and while I'll admit it go my wireless off the bat, my sound still doesn't work
<Diablo-D3> though, I do like the look of it
<Diablo-D3> I always have
<Diablo-D3> nmorse: what sound chip?
<sproingie> nmorse: i betcha ubuntu won't support the FA-18 avionics
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: I dunno man
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: If Linux wont boot on it, I bet netbsd will
<sproingie> netbsd's probably been ported to eniac
<Diablo-D3> probably
<Diablo-D3> it already runs on both my toaster and microwave
<Diablo-D3> but back to the f22
<sproingie> Z-80s in those, most likely
<Diablo-D3> you're lying if you cant upgrade f15s to perform 35825908235908 times better
<cartel_> the f22 has a geforce 2 :)
<sproingie> 2 g's is namby.  you can pull that in a car.
<sproingie> oh.  duh.
* sproingie stooopid
<Diablo-D3> -_-
<Diablo-D3> I wish they would get the jsf program going
<Diablo-D3> the f22 was designed to replace the f15
<Diablo-D3> except it cant replace the f16
<sproingie> i wish they'd fund the rest of the country so there's something left to defend
<Diablo-D3> and the f15 cant do the job that the f16 does, and vice versa
<Diablo-D3> the jsf, of course, is supposed to replace the f16
<Diablo-D3> so, the f22 is going to be pretty retarded teaming up with f16s because the government cant figure out how to get jsf working
<sproingie> whatever.  back to perlnomic
<cartel_> Diablo-D3: f22 cant replace f16?
<Diablo-D3> cartel_: its not designed to, no
<Diablo-D3> though, I'm not sure why you couldnt just produce an f22 that replaces the f16
<sproingie> i suspect anything we design now will be aimed at chinese air power, not russian
<Diablo-D3> chinese air power... isnt.
<sproingie> zactly
<sproingie> not yet.  so we're waiting and seeing
<Diablo-D3> I dont know why we just dont sell them shit
<Diablo-D3> maybe we dont want a repeat of israel
<cartel_> wait didnt a chinese interceptor shoot down that spyplane?
<sproingie> nope
<sproingie> collided with it when they buzzed it
<sproingie> got a lil' too close i guess
<cartel_> ahh yep
<sproingie> killed the pilot
<Diablo-D3> so.. it was an accident?
<sproingie> unless the chinese military doctrine includes kamikaze attacks, yes
<cartel_> chinese military doctrine is geurilla warfare
<Diablo-D3> chinese military doctrine is do anything to win
<sproingie> cartel_: guerilla warfare, not even.  more like massive force, russian style 
<Diablo-D3> goliath online!
<sproingie> they're modernizing like crazy tho
<Diablo-D3> er, wait, thats korean, nm
<Diablo-D3> I'm still waiting for japan to produce gundams
<cartel_> sproingie: who invented guerilla warfare?
<Tm_T> o/
<cartel_> "when the enemy attacks, retreat. when the enemy retreats, attack" who said that?
<Diablo-D3> sun tzu?
<cartel_> Diablo-D3: get real
<cartel_> mao zedong
<Tm_T> dingdong
<Diablo-D3> cartel_: oh right
<SpookyEt> what's that command that makes fonts look better?
<Diablo-D3> SpookyEt: kcontrol
<Tm_T> font --look-nicer ?
<Tm_T> ;p
<Diablo-D3> I dont like the look of the f22 cockpit, btw
<Diablo-D3> its too goddamn busy
<SpookyEt> show pic
<SpookyEt> f22 is useless anyway
* Diablo-D3 doesnt have any on hand
<Diablo-D3> SpookyEt: not quite
<SpookyEt> it was designed in th 80s to fight the soviets
<SpookyEt> it's got no function now
<Diablo-D3> it fills the gap the f15 will leave once its taken out of service
<SpookyEt> waste of money
<Diablo-D3> no, SpookyEt 
<Diablo-D3> the f15 was designed in the 80s
<SpookyEt> do you have any idea how expensive it is?
<Diablo-D3> (they're about 15 years old now)
<Diablo-D3> yes, roughly $84 million a plane
<SpookyEt> i know that the f117 and b2 are flying bricks
<SpookyEt> show  me a pic of the cockpit
<Diablo-D3> if the f15 was new, it'd be on the scale of around $200 million a plane
<Diablo-D3> like I said, I have no pics on hand
<SpookyEt> the pilots said that a dude that can fly a cesna can fly the f22
<SpookyEt> so what you see as busy, is not for them
<cartel_> im just pointing out to sproingie that chinese military doctrine is geurilla warfare :)
<SpookyEt> i like the sucoi
<cartel_> arent plane cockpits insanely busy anyway?
<Diablo-D3> well, it has four seperate heads-down displays
<Diablo-D3> cartel_: yeah
<Diablo-D3> but it just seems a little much for me
<SpookyEt> sukhoi su-27
<cartel_> are you a pilot?
<SpookyEt> it is the most manuverable plane ever
<cartel_> SpookyEt: yes the sukhoi is awesome
<Diablo-D3> cartel_: unfortunately, no
<SpookyEt> too damn expensive
<cartel_> SpookyEt: i doubt very much it will be defeated in a dogfight by any other plane
<cartel_> SpookyEt: they only need 2 of them :)
<SpookyEt> i'd be paying school loans until i'm 50 if i was to become a pilot
<sproingie> eh?  military will take you for nothing.
<SpookyEt> i've seen some cool acrobatics
<cartel_> sproingie and he'll never get into academy
<Diablo-D3> http://www.f22fighter.com/f22comparison.jpg
<SpookyEt> sproingie: flat feet, problems with one eye
<Diablo-D3> neat image I found
<sproingie> well, eye trouble and no way
<cartel_> yf22 is lightning yea?
<Diablo-D3> yf22 is prototype I think
<SpookyEt> what about the joint strike fighter?
<cartel_> yea lightning
<Diablo-D3> I like the look of the yf22 better
<SpookyEt> is the sukhoi the most manuverable plane ever?
<cartel_> yes
<cartel_> its the only thrust vectoring fighter
<cartel_> i cant seem to find any pics of the grey ghost
<SpookyEt> the worst flying brick is probably the shuttle
<SpookyEt> http://www.flymig.com/
<cartel_> ahhh
<cartel_> the plane is actually called the black widow
<cartel_> grey ghost was the name of the prototype they build
<cartel_> built*
<Diablo-D3> YF-23A Gray Ghost
<SpookyEt> they all suck compared to UFOs
<cartel_> they all suck compared to aurora
<Diablo-D3> http://content.miw.com.sg/LifeStyle/Military/Images/20040514_combat_aircraft03.jpg
<Diablo-D3> http://content.miw.com.sg/LifeStyle/Military/Images/20040514_combat_aircraft04.jpg
<cartel_> i mean seriously how can you out dogfight a plane that doesnt exist
<Diablo-D3> thats the gray ghost
<SpookyEt> aurora looks like crap
<cartel_> SpookyEt: it doesnt really exist does it?
<SpookyEt> maybe it does, maybe it does not
<cartel_> even if it does exist, it is obseleted
<SpookyEt> but at mac 6, you probably have to fill it with a super tanker every 100 miles
<Diablo-D3> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YF-23
<Diablo-D3> black widow
<SpookyEt> comanche was cool
<cartel_> comanche sux
<cartel_> american helicopters sux
<SpookyEt> got a better one?
<SpookyEt> with stealth?
<cartel_> yes
<Tm_T> no, keep your pants up
<cartel_> kamov ka-50 black shark
<cartel_> kamov ka-52 alligator
<narg> so I was following the guide to installing wine on the ubuntu forums. And when I get to the install fonts part, every time I run what it goes: wine: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<narg> how would I fix that / what went wrong?
<SpookyEt> http://www.abovetopsecret.com/pages/fighterdisc.html
<Riddell> aseigo_: what was the Story then?
<Tm_T> ah, secured ircin' :)
<Ni7r0> hi I have just installed GCC-3.4 with kynaptic, but where is it located? i try <which gcc> but it can't find it, i must have it for installing vmware tools :'(
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Roadmap, comments welcome http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug
<Riddell> roadmap approved!
<Ni7r0> btw what is wrong with the upgradable kdelibs-data ?
<Tm_T> broken package?
<Ni7r0> i installed it 5 times now, but it is still in the upgradable window
<Ni7r0> broken ?
<Ni7r0> how can that be, i just installed kubuntu a hour ago
<Tm_T> Ni7r0: check topic?
<Ni7r0> ok nice one :] 
<Ni7r0> its late..
<Ni7r0> ok and how about gcc, i have installed gcc with kynaptic, but i can't find it anywhere [ sorry for my n00b questions, just trying linux ] 
<Ni7r0> i need it to compile vmware-tools or something
<nicc> i don't know if any of you guys know that they came out with patch to fix nvidia driver from locking up the whole system?
<Chin2> Roadmap: "GCC 4 comes with a new C++ ABI"
<whiskers> ok..who has a website that can host this trailer so people can see their free theora,vorbis codecs....and examine the issues and see where the code needs to go
<whiskers> i have done all i can .
<Tm_T> nicc: nvidia locks whole system?
<Tm_T> whiskers: hmm, maybe?
<whiskers> is there anyone that has skype to get the file and host it for others to see how their systems are behaving
<whiskers> it is about 100megs for the 7 minute trailer
<Tm_T> hmm
<nicc> Tm_T: yes after u install nvidia driver and after u enable "RenderAccel" on
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> nicc: doesn't do that in my pc
<Tm_T> whiskers: don't have skype, but dcc would work
<nicc> Tm_T: what do u have for a video card?
<Tm_T> nicc: 5700
<whiskers> Tm_T, dcc can't get past this NAT stuff...but i have been able to upload to kkathman on skype
<whiskers> Tm_T, it is the only thing i have for uploading at this time
<Tm_T> whiskers: hmm, ssh?
<whiskers> Tm_T, i don't think it will get past NAT
<Tm_T> ok
<whiskers> Tm_T, i tried many things with kkathman and so far only skype seems to know how to get past the NAT stuff
<Tm_T> some "upload here" website thing may work
<nicc> Tm_T: u have "RenderAccel" on or off?
<Tm_T> nicc: on
<whiskers> if anybody has some spare room on their website...this should help the developers test and adjust their sync mechanisms if they think improvement is needed
<nicc> that's weird
<nicc> what kind of motherboard do u have?
<Tm_T> whiskers: I do but don't have skype, sorry :/
<whiskers> Tm_T, well...i just don't know any other way
<whiskers> Tm_T, unless you have some recommendations for me to try
<Tm_T> whiskers: I look if I can find solution
<Tm_T> nicc: epox, nforce2 chip
<nicc> when was the last time u updated ur system?
<Tm_T> eh, you mean OS update?
<Tm_T> whiskers: you tested dcc in irc?
<whiskers> well i am very tired it has been several days on this issue...but the test file is there for those who are interested in the free codecs.
<Tm_T> whiskers: wanna try ssh?
<whiskers> Tm_T, i don't know how to use ssh
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> ok, you have ssh installed?
<zabu> i'm starting to get very tired of kubuntu killing my firefox
<whiskers> Tm_T, i can get it
<Tm_T> ok
<whiskers> Tm_T, no it is installed but you tell me how to use it
<Tm_T> just addusr me and place that file into my homedir in there
<Tm_T> so I download it
<whiskers> Tm_T, ok give me the exact commands
<whiskers> Tm_T, i don't have sshd...just ssh
<Tm_T> its all the same
<Tm_T> afaik
<whiskers> Tm_T, ok...well give me the exact commands...and i will try
<Tm_T> ok, I'll make this easier
<Tm_T> you know how to use gFTP or others?
<whiskers> Tm_T, well it has been a long time since i used ftp....but it was only to download not upload...i don't have ftpd...and even if i did it would not work behind this firewall
<Tm_T> I mean, if you have gFTP installed, you can use it to transfer data over ssh
<whiskers> Tm_T, well tell me the exact commands...
<Tm_T> hmm, I make this very easy, I'll make a account to you into my pc
<Tm_T> so you only need to upload it to here
<whiskers> Tm_T, the easiest thing is for you to install skype temporarily and let me give you the file
<Tm_T> maybe
<Tm_T> is it in repos?
<whiskers> Tm_T, i don't know
<Tm_T> I'll check it
<Tm_T> nope :)
<whiskers> Tm_T, you probably have to download it from their website...i believe it is free but closed source
<Tsjoklat> Tm_T: ubuntuguide.org
<Tm_T> whiskers: yes, downloading it
<Tm_T> Tsjoklat: err?
<whiskers> Tm_T, ok...are you using kde or gnome
<Tm_T> KDE
<whiskers> Tm_T, ok then you have to pkill artsd when you want to use skype ...ok
<Tsjoklat> Tm_T you'll find a lot answers there
<Tm_T> Tsjoklat: thank's I know :)
<Tsjoklat> Tm_T sorry jumped into the convo :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> np
<narg> !
<Tm_T> whiskers: ok, should be working now allright
<Tm_T> hi darkaudit 
<whiskers> Tm_T, what is your user name on skype...and be sure that you pkilled artsd and esd just in case
<Tm_T> hmm
<whiskers> Tm_T, did you get a user name yet
<Tm_T> yes, I /msg you
<whiskers> ok let me see if i can find you and i will open a chat
<Tm_T> :)
<tjs> does konq-speaker have alternate voices ?
* narg is away: lata.
<whiskers> Tm_T, ok..you have the first REAL thing not some leggo junk so get it to the people so they can make whatever code adjustments they think are necessary.
<whiskers> Tm_T, watch the actors' lips and listen to the sound and see if the free codecs are adequately synchronized
<Tm_T> hmm, ok
<whiskers> Tm_T, also be sure to try it in full screen mode.
<Tm_T> ofcourse :)
<Tm_T> whiskers: eh, my msg don't got ya?
<amu> dude, kaffeine is uploaded soon knet will come also, someone can check if knet rocks ? 
<whiskers> Tm_T, i am here..i was in the kitchen
<whiskers> Tm_T, did you try to play it
<Tm_T> not yet
<whiskers> Tm_T, ok....well be sure to sudo nautilus and make whatever owner/group adjustements are necessary for the file
<Tm_T> all suppose to be done
<whiskers> Tm_T, and pkill skype to be sure...then restart esd ...not artsd ...and check with totem-xine
<whiskers> or restart artsd not esd and check with whatever kde uses.
<Tm_T> actually skype shutted itself nicely =)
<whiskers> Tm_T, ok..good to know that
<brenton> has anyone here installed OOo2 Base??  
<Kamping_Kaiser> brenton. yes....
<Kamping_Kaiser> took i out again though
<Kamping_Kaiser> *it
<brenton> i can't it on any of the repositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> only oo.org irrc.
<brenton> i have universe in my source.list
<brenton> and a bunch of other repositories.... but all i see is OOo2 sans base
<billytwowilly> Is there any way to speed up the thumbnailing in konqueror? When I put my mouse over a file it takes about 5 seconds to get a thumbnail view
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. just looked in my mirrors and its not there
<brenton> i'm stumped
<Kamping_Kaiser> i must have had it when i was using doze :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> you might have to get it from htier website
<Kamping_Kaiser> rpm install using alien
<brenton> is it possible to just download Base from OOo?....
<Kamping_Kaiser> not afaik
<brenton> hmm... i've never done that and am not familiar... but i could probably figure it out sometime when i'm not so pooped
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you get the rpm we can help you . its basicly alien -i rpmname.rpm
<brenton> that doesn't sound so bad
<brenton> i may end up doing that... just not right now.. i should be sleeping ;)
<brenton> thanks!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) all good
<whiskers> well i am very tired...the file is up at http://tmtravolta.kapsi.fi/ if anyone wants to test the free codecs on their system.
<Riddell> whiskers: can you put a note saying how many MB that .ogg file is on that page
<whiskers> Riddell, it is not my website...but it is about 7 minutes of material to examine for improving the code.....the file is about 100megs
<whiskers> Riddell, of course don't expect commercial type results...but i think you will see that the free codecs can be useful to the free software community
<Riddell> 100megs!  don't think I'll download that given the price of internet here
<Riddell> isn't there a different extention for ogg video.  .ogm or something
<whiskers> Riddell, no..ogm use vorbis with the commercial mpeg4....and is not free....ogg is a full theora,vorbis combination of free codecs.
<whiskers> Riddell, so there is a huge difference as far as the laws in the US goes.
<whiskers> for those with a true free software spirit...i think they would like to examine it.
<Riddell> mpeg4 in ogg, interesting
<Riddell> the ogg video streaming we had at akademy was fantastic
<tabmoW> anyone get kubuntu just stopping on the boot after 'scsi [success] '
<tabmoW> anyone?
<Quinn_Storm> tabmoW: no but it sounds like hotplug is loading a bad driver
<tabmoW> so how can i disable it so i can boot up
<Quinn_Storm> that I don't know
<Neil3> hey all
<tabmoW> FUCK
<tabmoW> it never did this with the previous hoary one and that wasn't even production
<tabmoW> how weird
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<tabmoW> is it possible to stop drivers from loading on start?
<Neil3> regarding the kdelibs-debug.sh script, should i run it before or after i update?
<Kamping_Kaiser> neil3 looks like after, bt not sure
<Neil3> hmmz
<Neil3> i think i'll hold back on the update till the packages are fixed
<Neil3> its only a small security fix afaik
<Kamping_Kaiser> not like you need it anyway
<Neil3> ya
<Neil3> i just like being up to date though
<Neil3> there is a patch for kaffine though which fixes its buggyness
<Neil3> just installed it and all is perfect!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) 
<Kamping_Kaiser> security patches dont usualy help much. unless you want to be secure
<Neil3> i switched from the gnome version of ubuntu so i'm still getting used to the kde way of doing stuff
<Neil3> looking for a native kde bit torrent client now
<Neil3> most seem to be gtk
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you upgraded ubuntu to kubuntu?
<Neil3> nope
<Neil3> did a clean install
<spiral> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<spiral> Neil3: qtorrent or smth like this ?
<Neil3> cool
<Neil3> i'll have a look for em
<spiral> Neil3: :-)
<Neil3> thanks spiral installing now
<Neil3> i'm liking kde over gnome more and more
<spiral> Neil3: I agree with you on this point :-)
<Quinn_Storm> <3 kde
<Neil3> yeah
<Neil3> i was more into gnome because my only kde experience was with mandrake a couple of years ago
<Neil3> but kde seems way more responsive and faster and better integrated i really like what the kubuntu team did with it
<Quinn_Storm> I've never even gotten mdk to install let alone tried their kde
<Neil3> yeah i didnt like mdk
<Neil3> but it was when i decided to go all out linux on my desktop having had brief flirtations with knoppix and stuff so i was still quite new
<Quinn_Storm> yeah, many many years ago my first linux distro (d/l in honest-to-goodness disk sets via a dial-up aol connection) was slackware
<Neil3> hehe
<Neil3> my first try was with red hat 5.2
<Neil3> and fvwm!
<Quinn_Storm> I remember fvwm
<Quinn_Storm> not fondly
<Neil3> yeah it was just an ugly blocky thing
<Neil3> but so was windows 95 at the time
<Quinn_Storm> I remember kde 2
<Quinn_Storm> now that was a nice thing for the time
<Neil3> i think i got kde1 on a magazine cover disk and somehow managed to install it
<Quinn_Storm> right around the launch of win 95 if I remember...or maybe it was kde 1 though I think it was 2
<Quinn_Storm> I can't remember clearly when what happened
<Neil3> yeah
<Neil3> good stuff though
<Quinn_Storm> yeah
<Neil3> hm are there any kde based p2p apps?
<Quinn_Storm> I use apollon
<Quinn_Storm> but you need to do a little setup with it
<Quinn_Storm> its not all gui setup unfortunately
<Quinn_Storm> I've heard about a kde ed2k client too
<Neil3> dang
<Neil3> yeah something for gnutella and maybe ed2k would be neat
<Quinn_Storm> well apollon is gnutella, openft, and if you can find it, ft
<Neil3> ok
<Neil3> might give it a go
<Neil3> how complex is the setup? just a case of editing a config file?
<Quinn_Storm> Neil3: its a case of running gift-setup and answering its questions
<Neil3> konversation is a nice irc client too although i cant find any way to get the tabs going vertical
<Quinn_Storm> thats a great argument for something I was discussing with someone earlier...they were trying to say essentially "configurability is bad" especially when its a "well I don 't see why anyone would want that" case (like I never would have expected someone to want vertical irc tabs)
<Neil3> really?
<Neil3> i actually prefer it
<Neil3> i can fit more channels in
<Quinn_Storm> yeah it makes sense that way, I just wouldn't have thought of it
<Neil3> works a lot better for me i'm used to it in xchat
<Quinn_Storm> I tend to use alt+left&right to switch channels
<Quinn_Storm> thats the default key combo for konvi
<Neil3> sweet thats ok
<Quinn_Storm> all those shortcuts are configurable in almost every kde app
<Quinn_Storm> configurability is kde's biggest strength over gnome & other de's
<Quinn_Storm> oh and if you use konqueror and want middle-click to close tabs, let me know and I'll dig up the hidden config setting for that
<Neil3> cheers but thats not bothering me yet!
<Neil3> only thing with konqueror is if i have it open on a web site and i then open my home folder from the panel, it opens in a new tab rather than its own window with the sidebar which i like for file management
<Quinn_Storm> ah, if you want to toggle the sidebar, push F9
<Quinn_Storm> that -should- be in the menus somewhere but doesn't seem to be, though as usual you can configure the key
<Neil3> damn
<Neil3> gift is giving me jip
<Neil3> i went through the setup process and the daemon wont start
<Quinn_Storm> when you ran the setup, at the very beginning it asked a question with a default value of 0, did you make sure to change that to something else?
<Neil3> woohoo all good
<Neil3> yeah i misread it thought it'd not work if it was non 0
<Neil3> hah
<Neil3> all is well
<Quinn_Storm> I figure you have gnutella & openft plugins for gift then?
<Neil3> openft has a lot of users
<Neil3> yep
<Neil3> enabled both
<Quinn_Storm> yeah, openft only sometimes returns matches though
<Quinn_Storm> its like...really not great
<Quinn_Storm> but the gnutella side works wonderfully
<Neil3> cool
<Neil3> will have to try it out after it shares my stuff
<Quinn_Storm> I managed to find a debian package for and get the real fasttrack plugin installed but it was a mess to do so
<Neil3> looks nice though
<Neil3> yeah
<Quinn_Storm> yeah apollon is pretty nice, its running on my right monitor right now
<Neil3> :)
<Neil3> i might get round to recompiling k3b for mp3 burning
<Quinn_Storm> thats pretty easy since you can do it "the debian way" (there's a kubuntu wiki about it)
<Neil3> yeah i read that
<Quinn_Storm> oh and if you use amarok you'll want to recompile libtunepimp-bin for mp3 as well so you can do musicbrainz-tagging properly on mp3s
<Neil3> just don't really like bodging stuff
<Quinn_Storm> well at least that way there's a debian package connected to it
<Neil3> but yeah
<Quinn_Storm> and you just put a hold on it in your manager (I mostly use aptitude, synaptic kynaptic and kpackage just don't seem great to me)
<Neil3> i'm trying to avoid gtk at all costs
<Neil3> stuck with kynaptic at the moment
<Quinn_Storm> well aptitude is a console app
<Quinn_Storm> its not bad
<Quinn_Storm> I personally can't quite shun gtk, gaim is just too good and kopete is just too bad
<Neil3> just need to get samba sorted and i think that's it
<Neil3> yeah gaim is nice
<Neil3> kopete is ok
<Quinn_Storm> I even did some patch work on kopete (they haven't comitted it yet b/c they have a lot of stuff they are doing) but for now gaim is just more functional
<Neil3> cool
<Neil3> i only use it on msn
<Quinn_Storm> yeah thats the one protocol kopete is good at
<Neil3> i'll brb thanks for your help
<hunger> kubuntu is really nice... if only ubuntu as a base was better!
* hunger curses ubuntu.
<Kaiser_essen> ??
<hunger> Kamping_Kaiser: Broken packages, broken bugtracker, no decent bug reporting tool, ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont have any broken packages
<hunger> Kamping_Kaiser: I do... and I can not even report bugs since the bugtracker is so terribly slow/broken.
<Kamping_Kaiser> the bug trackers not great, i agree there.
* hunger wishes for debian/sarge to finaly get released.
<Kamping_Kaiser> try fix your install
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes ^^
<Neil3> yeah kubuntu is nice but a little rough around the edges
<Neil3> konqueror crashes sometimes
<hunger> Then I can head back to debian/unstable and wouldn't need to bother with ubuntu.
<hunger> Neil3: I am more concerned about -dev packages without all the necessary files... I can not even build my own stuff on ubuntu anymore!
<Neil3> does konqueror have a popup blocker?
<Riddell> Neil3: yes
<Riddell> hidden under javascript in Settings
<Tm_T> hullo
<Neil3> okie
<Neil3> cheers
<Neil3> now trying to get midi playback working
<Neil3> argh
<verden01> does anyone know the proper name of kdiskfree?
<verden01> it shows you your partitions
<`TUX``> riddel  are  you  the  kynaptic  devel?
<`TUX``> is there a  wish  list?
<`TUX``> :)
<`TUX``> i think no :D
<verden01> anyone installed vmware in kubuntu?
<roel_s> verden01 - Installed it in Ubuntu (shouldn't make a difference though)
<BlackLabel> hi verden01
<roel_s> verden01, having clock problems?
<verden01> robin__, no i'm not
<verden01> hey BlackLabel 
<BlackLabel> verden01: whats up
<verden01> nm just made kubuntu my primary distro
<roel_s> good choice ;-)
<Ins|de> hi there
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<verden01> i installed it on my 160 GB drive and let kubuntu do th epartitioning and i have a 3.1GB swap partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> overkill ;)
<verden01> yeah i don't know why it di dthat
<roel_s> that's a bit swap - how much RAM did you conigure?
<roel_s> big swap... i mean
<verden01> in vmware?
<roel_s> yep
<verden01> 800mb
<Ins|de> i have some ugly stuff when i open my kcontrol for example, i see something like <![CDATA["";/* kde_infopage.css*/ (...) on the top and the information (in html or something) all distorted, does anyone know where is file located ?  
<roel_s> hm - then i don't know why (k)ubuntu uses so much swap...
<Ins|de> sorry, my english is not the better :\
<verden01> i have 1GB ram on my computer 
<verden01> 2 x 512
<verden01> and kubuntu gave me a 3.1 GB swap 
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a 160 gb hdd. couldnt think of anything else to put there i expect
<roel_s> It ought to set it to 2 G max - but then again, 3 G is not a problem. Just a waste of space
<verden01> i suppose
<verden01> when i set partitions up myself i usually make the swap 1GB
<Choubaka> I don't even have swap ;P
<verden01> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<roel_s> :-o
<verden01> :--)
<roel_s> 1GB should do fine
<verden01> :--)0
<verden01> i agree
<Choubaka> Why have any swap at all with that amount of RAM?
<Kamping_Kaiser> safety
<Choubaka> I've never needed swap with 512MB
<verden01> anyway i guess i'll never use hardly any space
<Kamping_Kaiser> choubaka. i use my swap
<Choubaka> of course, if you want suspend and stuff like that you need swap
<ian|static> Riddell: thanks :)
<roel_s> exactly
<Choubaka> Kamping_Kaiser: what are the cases where you need it? :p
<BlackLabel> what does swap do anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> i run apache, multiple users (ssh only)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and half a dozen toher servers
<BlackLabel> is it like virtual memory?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Choubaka> Kamping_Kaiser: ahaa
<Choubaka> Well, servers need swap
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. :)
<Choubaka> but not desktops :/
<roel_s> e.g. if you run out RAM-space, swap takes over
<Choubaka> not often at least.
<Kamping_Kaiser> not a standard desktop anyway. unless you start doing things through wine/cedega
<Choubaka> that is, unless you do video editing with less than 2GB ram or something. 
<Choubaka> Kamping_Kaiser: I can play games too fine without swap :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) if you have no swap and runs out of room, the system uses /tmp space its cool
<Choubaka> someday we won't need any swap!
<Choubaka> We'll have a dozen GBs of persistent RAM 
<BlackLabel> does mac os x use swap?
<roel_s> Let's swap it!
<roel_s> One day we won't need harddisks...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Choubaka> yeah. We mirror data on the internet :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> blacklabel. i think so
<Choubaka> persistent RAM would be cool
<roel_s> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i expect so
<Choubaka> power outage -> power up, continue exactly where you left off.
<roel_s> And now for something completely different: Anyone having problems with Konqueror filemanager crashing all the time?
<thoreauputic> BlackLabel: yes, but quite a small amount of swap
<thoreauputic> according to gkrellm in Mac-OS-X
<BlackLabel> ok
<thoreauputic> mind you  I have 768MB of ram....
<thoreauputic> on my iBook
<roel_s> Damn, I hate to be the only one...
<BlackLabel> u got tiger?
<thoreauputic> No, I have 10.3
<BlackLabel> ok
<thoreauputic> Panther or whatever it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> tigers not out
<thoreauputic> I don't run it much - I prefer Ubuntu
<BlackLabel> to mac os, you must have it setup pretty good?
<thoreauputic> I use Mac on Linux sometimes
<thoreauputic> BlackLabel: I don't like the way the file system hierarchy works in OS-X, and too much is hidden by default
<BlackLabel> mac on linux? how do u do that
<BlackLabel> yea
<thoreauputic> BlackLabel: like dot files
<BlackLabel> yea
<thoreauputic> Mac on Linux is a virtual machine that runs OS-X on the linux kernel at the same time as linux
<thoreauputic> on separate virtual tty of course 7 and 8b usually
<BlackLabel> yea
<thoreauputic> not 8b - typo 
<BlackLabel> interesting
<thoreauputic> I meant 8
<BlackLabel> yea i guessed
<thoreauputic> you can run it in a nested window if you prefer
<BlackLabel> yea
<thoreauputic> but it's slower
<kamz> konqueror crashes when I try to play movie clips...i have installed the win32 codecs, etc...does anyone have any ideas to help?
<thoreauputic> It runs at native speed as far as I can tell
<BlackLabel> it has to be run using kubuntu-ppc eh?
<BlackLabel> well not just kubuntu 
<BlackLabel> but the powerpc version?
<thoreauputic> BlackLabel: I run standard ubuntu on my mac :)
<thoreauputic> ppc version, yes
<roel_s> use firefox ... :-)
<roel_s> kamz, use firefox ... :-)
<kamz> roel_s: firefox seems to have too many gnome/gtk dependencies, i was trying to avoid it
<roel_s> kamz, I had a lot of problems with it too - until I started using firefox with kaffeine
<BlackLabel> my hdd in my amd 2400 laptop died and i was thinking of only install kubuntu to it, but i dunno if my apps will work properly on it
<BlackLabel> once i get a replacement hdd
<roel_s> know what you mean... however, it's a damn fine browser
<kamz> yeah
<kamz> i actually prefer firefox, but i liked the idea of having a clean kde/qt system
<roel_s> my web banking was not working properly in konqueror either - it works fine in firefox
<roel_s> funny, me too - but I'm afraid that's not possible
<kamz> yeah too bad eh? i'll give it a shot then, firefox is always good advice
<kamz> thanks
<kamz> gotta go, exam time
<roel_s> you might wanna try to download firefox and install it instead of using apt-get
<roel_s> too late...
<ztonzy> hi
<ztonzy>  what do I need under KDE to change fontsize and themes for GTK apps ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> good one mate ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs
<bhna> ztonzy: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<ztonzy> bhna, trhanks
<verden01> if i do the new upgrade for kdelibs etc does it stuff up my kubuntu deskltop?
<Anlar> shouldn't do that.
<verden01> k :)
<Cowlike> verden01, it did mess mine up. I don't know the "right" way to fix that but I ended up removing ~/.kde to fix it
<Cowlike> everything on the panel was gone, even the "K" button
<Neil3> it messed up mine too
<Cowlike> i removed ~/.kde and restarted X
<verden01> i have done a ne winstall but it stuffed mine up as well
<verden01> Cowlike, did your desktop return to normal after you deleted ~/ .kde?
<Cowlike> yes, it did
<Cowlike> after the X restart
<verden01> cool
<verden01> i might do the upgrade then
<Cowlike> I was pissed that I might have to end up doing a reinstall so I just tried it, figuring that it might be a conflict between versions with the config data in .kde
<Cowlike> seemed to work
<verden01> :)
<Cowlike> well... it DID work
<Cowlike> actually, I renamed it, just in case :)
<Cowlike> it just got recreated and everything was fine
<verden01> have you done another update and upgrade since?
<Cowlike> yes
<Cowlike> see that script in the title of this channel?
<Cowlike> kdelibs-debug.sh?
<verden01> yeah
<Cowlike> there was some bug where a particular file wasn't getting updated. don't know if that's fixed now but I was having that problem too and the script fixed that
<Cowlike> forces an update
<verden01> k
<Cowlike> never had any problems since
<verden01> Cowlike, what do you think of kubuntu?
<james13> Is there a VNC viewer package for kubuntu?
<Anlar> kde desktop has integrated cnv viewer.
<Anlar> vnc.
<Anlar> it's called krdc.
<james13> Anlar, thank you
<bhna> verden01: http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh 
<verden01> k  thanx
<james13> Anlar, I just brought it up.  Thank you very much
<kkathman> Good morning all :) (at least here its morning) :)
<bhna> kkathman: where is here?
<kkathman> bhna: Texas
<bhna> kkathman: here is germany ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> bhana, so its luchtime there?
<bhna> Kamping_Kaiser: 2:43 pm
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. :) sounds right. here its 22:14
<bhna> Kamping_Kaiser: where?
<Kamping_Kaiser> central Australia
<bhna> Kamping_Kaiser: ah nice! Kaiser sounds very german
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) it is.
<Kamping_Kaiser> so is the rest of my name
<bhna> Kamping_Kaiser: are you a german or your parents?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dad
<BlackLabel> Kamping_Kaiser: r u on adsl2?
<Kamping_Kaiser> im not.
<BlackLabel> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> my exchange wont do it
<bhna> Kamping_Kaiser: do you speak german?
<Kamping_Kaiser> a little.
<BlackLabel> sik heil
<bhna> Kamping_Kaiser: dann wuensche ich dir ein schoenes wochenende ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> where in germany are you from? bhna
<bhna> BlackLabel: sieg heil :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) danke, 
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i dont remember much written german ;)
<BlackLabel> whats it mean anyway bhna
<Kamping_Kaiser> sie heil? or sik heil?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i salute you
<bhna> Kamping_Kaiser: thuringia in the middle of germany, former east-germany, the town is jena
<Kamping_Kaiser> == sie heil
<BlackLabel> its what hitler says
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> bhna. cool
<bhna> Kamping_Kaiser: why do you know the town?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know a *little* about germay. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> i may have been there, but that was 10 years ago
<bhna> Kamping_Kaiser: this is my hometown http://www.jena.de/
<Kamping_Kaiser> sweet. website :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Ins|de> hi there, i have a problem with my kde, every html presented in konkeror or another applicatio is messed up, realy strange problem, and some menus disapeared, can anybody help? i'm using kde3.4 with ubuntu hoary, i have this problem since i updated kubuntu
<jmjones> has anyone had problems with sound in kubunutu?  I can play an audio cd, but can't play .ogg files and I tested kaffeine on a movie trailer and no audio.
<UnreA|L> try type alsamixer
<Tm_T> http://www.spreadfirefox.com/fifty.html
<jmjones> UnreA|L - ok - what am i looking for
<Tm_T> jmjones: heh, actually I listen ogg atm ;)
<Neil3> hey folks can someone please paste the contents of '/etc/rcS.d/S07hdparm' into http://pastebin.com/ - i accidentally deleted mine!
<Tm_T> oh!
<uniq> neom: it's just a link.. ln-s /etc/init.d/rc.S.d/S07hdparm /etc/rcS.d/S07hdparm
<uniq> err.. that was for neil3.
<neom> :|
<Neil3> thanks
<Neil3> hehe
<Neil3> oops
<uniq> ehmd,, 
<uniq>  ln -s /etc/init.d/hdparm /etc/rcS.d/S07hdparm 
<uniq> of course.
<uniq> neil3 ^^
<Neil3> oh cool
<uniq> my bad.
<Neil3> its just a link
<uniq> yes.
<uniq>  /etc/init.d/hdparm is the real file.
<Neil3> sweeeeeeeet
<Neil3> hehe i thought i was screwed for a moment
<Neil3> cool i can make a link for samba too since it isnt starting at boot
<uniq> use update-rc.d
<uniq> update-rc.d samba defaults
<Neil3> ok
<uniq> will make samba startat boot.
<Neil3> nice one thanks
<uniq> update-rc.d -f samba remove
<uniq> will remove it from boot.
<Tm_T> http://www.xitimonitor.com/images/etudes/equipement6.gif
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Finland o/
<Tm_T> (percentage of FF users)
<Neil3> great thanks a million uniq
<Neil3> i'll brb gonna reboot to test
<kkathman> hi there Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> hullo :)
<Neil3> thanks uniq, works like a charm!!
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> Feeling better today Tm_T ??
<macbobby> hi, ich nochmal...wie kann ich mich im Ubuntu als root in der console anmelden?
<macbobby> sry
<kkathman> Tm_T: do you run the gkrellm monitor by any chance?
<Tm_T> in my other computer yes
<Tm_T> but I like to use TORSMO :)
<kkathman> Tm_T:  Well, I use Thunderbird for my email, and got that configured in gkrellm. But obviously gkrellm still wants to use /var/mail/username.  I have about 6 msgs in my "mail" is there a command to get rid of that mail?
<kkathman> or do you just rm that file?
<Tm_T> kkathman: it's your local mail I think...
<kkathman> right
<Tm_T> just say "mail" in Konsole ;)
<kkathman> ahh ok..kinda goofy  lol
<Tm_T> not really
<kkathman> howdy Diablo-D3  :)
<Diablo-D3> hey
<roel_s> Anyone having problems with Konqueror filemanager crashing all the time?
<kkathman> roel_s: cant say that I have ever had a problem with it
<kkathman> roel_s: but then I do about 90% of my file management through FileRunner or through the Konsole
<roel_s> kkathman, me too - however, I have some lo-fi users that use konqueror...
<kkathman> roel_s: I do use konq to transfer files around on my network (i.e. samba shares) tho, and havent had any probs there
<kkathman> roel_s: but we get  a few questions on that every day, so it must be a real issue of some sort
<roel_s> i've seen some messages on the kde bug-lists, however noone has come up with a solution yet
<kkathman> roel_s: I suspect that most of those glitches are random, and thus very difficult to track down. If it isnt repeatable, its hard to fix.
<roel_s> yep
<Diablo-D3> one whacked remix: http://www.nathanchase.com/2005/04/ghost-that-feedsray-parker-jrs.html
<sproingie> wow, safari passes acid2.  khtml is now more css compliant than mozilla
<Diablo-D3> lol
<Diablo-D3> I just wish they would backport that to kde's branch
<sproingie> they will
<kkathman> Amen
<Diablo-D3> wait, sproingie, do you have that copy of sarfari handy?
<sproingie> nope, don't have a mac
<Diablo-D3> damn
<Diablo-D3> http://shadowconflict.blogspot.com/
<Diablo-D3> look at that in firefox and konq
<Anlar> blank page. interesting.
<sproingie> hm.  is the author using correct css, or compensating for mozilla?
<Anlar> no, wait.. there it is.
<Diablo-D3> I am the author
<Diablo-D3> its correct css afaik
<Diablo-D3> khtml used to puke even harder on that
<Anlar> the whole xhtml is very broken
<sproingie> i hesitate to speculate how it looks on IE
<roel_s> Works fine for me in firefox
<Anlar> so it even shouldn't look anything.
<Diablo-D3> it bombs on IE
<Diablo-D3> infact, it even displays a warning telling it to upgrade to firefox
<Anlar> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fshadowconflict.blogspot.com%2F quite obviously the whole page is crap.
<kkathman> looks better in firefox than Konq here..but that might just be a font issue
<Neil3> looks good in konq
<sproingie> konq renders it a whole lot purtier for me
<sproingie> kde's font AA doesn't happen in ff
<Diablo-D3> Anlar: last time I noticed w3's validator is triggering on stuff that doesnt affect layout
<Anlar> of course.
<sproingie> wonder how opera 8 does
<Diablo-D3> opera 8 minorly chokes iirc
<Diablo-D3> wtf is with my connection
<kkathman> Opera does fine here...looks very nice
* Diablo-D3 cant load shit
<sproingie> tho only my work machine could really use opera ... ff goes berzerk regularly, eats >100 megs ram
<sproingie> at home it seems to behave
<sproingie> or it could be that my home machine is just so much faster
<Diablo-D3> AHAHAHAH
<Diablo-D3> oh boy
<Diablo-D3> w3 is triggering on a url
<Diablo-D3> 56 errors for a single url
<sproingie> wow.  thats one evil url
<Diablo-D3> but for the record, those dont effect the layout
<Diablo-D3> hrm, actually, its just one blog entry
<kkathman> I seem to experience poor font resolution  when I have a light, thin font on a dark background...kinda irritating
<Diablo-D3> I'll go fix those later
<sproingie> firefox's nasty selection behavior is really evident in your blog
<Diablo-D3> blogger should automatically fix those anyhow
<sproingie> i can't reliably select anything, it freaks out and starts extending it up or down the page
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: hah?
<sproingie> konq behaves itself
<Diablo-D3> that doesnt do it for me
<sproingie> it's been a long gripe of mine with ff, that its way too zealous about extending the selection
<Diablo-D3> infact it wont let me extend the selection at all
<sproingie> IE is braindamaged in the other direction
<kkathman> IE still hasnt embraced CSS2 completely...again, very irritating
<sproingie> in fact there's a number of bugs associated with the extension
<Diablo-D3> go look at the blog in IE on windows
<Diablo-D3> look at the warning on the top ;)
<sproingie> like when the extension is somehow green instead of normal, and it behaves different
<sproingie> or when selecting locks up the browser for several seconds, and when you get control back, it's basically disabled for that page
<Diablo-D3> hah
* sproingie is in linux right now, cant check it in windows
<Diablo-D3> well, look at the html thats commnented out at the top
<Diablo-D3> you'll know it when you see it
<Diablo-D3> it uses a completely safe msie hack
<Diablo-D3> I probably should extend that to remove all css, though
<sproingie> Diablo-D3: favorite mecha: does the glitterboy count as a mecha?
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: are u here ?
<sproingie> is more of an "armored suit" than "pilotable robot".  does have a Big Freaking Gun though
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: hrm, bet it could
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: for now
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: saw the screen shot ?
<sproingie> i think battletech sort of lost its way with the clan invasion
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: of the website?
<sproingie> mechs were supposed to be cargo cult technology, no one could build them, just salvage them
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: of the os selection menu in reboot
<Diablo-D3> no, it lost its way when they got sued, sued, sued and then bought out
<Riddell> da_bon_bon: oh yes, don't know what turns that on
<sproingie> well thats when it died, yes
<amichai> i just installed the kernel 2.6.10-5-k7 yet when i do uname -r i get 2.6.10-5-386
<da_bon_bon> Riddell: oh ok.. someone told me its a new feature of kdm or something
<amichai> which was my previous one, any ideas?
<sproingie> i used to play a cross between battletech and ogre.  mecha make sense when you think of 'em as having to withstand nuclear blasts every few minutes
<Diablo-D3> hehe
<sproingie> basically walking GEV's
<amichai> how i choose which kernel to use? i have two
<sproingie> amichai: does it show up in grub?
<chavo> amichai, the newest one you installed will become the default, the next time you reboot.
<amichai> chavo, it didnt though. 
<amichai> chavo, woah wait a minute
<amichai> chavo, damn i still havent rebooted....machine was on all night....lol
<sproingie> doh
<chavo> aha
<amichai> what do i type to find out how long i've been logged on?
<amichai> the machine i mean, not my user
<sproingie> uptime
<chavo> uptime
<amichai> 17:16:03 up 1 day,
<amichai> go figure
<amichai> thanx guys :)
<BleSS> hi!
<BleSS> I need info about input devices to build x configuration: http://rafb.net/paste/results/4LU1p385.nln.html
* Diablo-D3 gets around to fixing the urls in his blog
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi bless. build x config?
<BleSS> Kamping_Kaiser, X configuration file
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kkathman> is there a reason why artsd conitnues to respawn, even though I dont use or have any sound device running on my system?
<Diablo-D3> because it hates you
<kkathman> lol :)
<kkathman> and I feed it, and care for and give it lots of love and attention too...sigh
<kkathman> artsd reminds me alot of that dang davcdata in windoz  always restarts whether you need it or not :)
<theD3viL> any1 have problems with apollon?
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> whats the official kde media player in kubuntu?
<theD3viL> hm
<kkathman> hmmm Kaffeine?
<theD3viL> yes.
<Diablo-D3> I mean like xmms type media players
<kkathman> KScd?
<Chin2> I use xmms or amaroK
<Diablo-D3> I'm trying to ditch xmms
<kkathman> there are several distributed standardly
<Diablo-D3> thats retarded
<theD3viL> Diablo-D3: can i use ALSA in amaroK ?
* Diablo-D3 thinks kde needs one single media player
<kkathman> gotta watch kaffeine tho, it stays around even after you close it..you have to pkill it
<Diablo-D3> probably
<Chin2> I'm using ALSA in amaroK
<Diablo-D3> it supports gstreamer
<kkathman> amarok is good for mp3s etc
<theD3viL> Chin2: how you install it?
<Diablo-D3> anything that uses gstreamer supports everything
<Chin2> synaptic?
<theD3viL> k
* Diablo-D3 is trying amarok first, btw
* Chin2 is confused by two very similar nicks with D3 in them
<Diablo-D3> yeah, theD3viL needs to change his nick
<kkathman> you can do an apt-get on alsaplayer too if you want
<theD3viL> :>
<kkathman> if you want the base config files...the package is alsa-base
<kkathman> or gstreamer0.8-alsa isn the plugin
<theD3viL> alsaplayer-alsa ?
<Chin2> I was just listening to a netlabel release in amaroK...it somehow managed to download the cover artwork!
<Chin2> amazing...
<kkathman> Chin2: yeh...seen that..that IS nice
<Chin2> it's such an obscure tune, too
* Chin2 sheds a few tears of joy
<Chin2> and *how* it manages to recommend tunes that are just right is beyond me
<kkathman> the new libclairvoyant module
<Diablo-D3> oh thats just easy
<Chin2> he he
<Diablo-D3> it uses music brainz
<Chin2> oh, that's what that brain thing is
<theD3viL> can anybody play 2 sounds at same time? i cant :(
<Diablo-D3> I can
<theD3viL> how is that impossible ?
<Diablo-D3> but then again, I have stuff setup properly to do so
<Chin2> yeah, I can too
<theD3viL> how??
<Chin2> I don't know, alright? I just press stuff :)
<Diablo-D3> well, you have three choices
<Chin2> he he
<Chin2> check your control center settings
<Diablo-D3> one is use arts for everything
<Diablo-D3> two is use dmix
<Diablo-D3> three is get a soundcard that natively multiplexes
* Chin2 is enjoying Enlightenment so far
<theD3viL> hm... i havent got arts in my control centre.. i have only ALSA, OSS etc.
<Diablo-D3> in what control center?
<Diablo-D3> arts is the kde sound daemon
<theD3viL> i know but i must select it in control centre / sound
<theD3viL> or what ?
<Chin2> theD3viL, what audio device are you using (control center)?
<Diablo-D3> _what_ control center?
<theD3viL> ALSA
<Diablo-D3> you mean kcontrol?
<theD3viL> chin2: ALSA
<Chin2> ok
<theD3viL> Diablo-D3: yes,
<Chin2> Diablo, it's called control center here, are you using KDE 3.3 or something?
<Diablo-D3> theD3viL: the sound control panel tells arts what to use
<Diablo-D3> theD3viL: then you tell all other apps to use arts for output
<theD3viL> aha...
<Chin2> shouldn't that be autoconfigured in most cases anyway?
<Diablo-D3> Chin2: yes, it should
<Chin2> hey, is there an easy way to figure out what app is hogging my CPU?
<Diablo-D3> top
<theD3viL> ALSA device "default" is used by another app.... wtf ?
<Chin2> whoa...Diablo-D3, that is cool
<Diablo-D3> you can use > and < to change what column its sorted by
<Chin2> darn artsd!
<Chin2> Diablo-D3, how do you know which column it's sorting by?
<Diablo-D3> I have mine autobold
<Chin2> how do you do that?
<Diablo-D3> um
<Diablo-D3> I forget actually
<Chin2> that's okay
<Diablo-D3> ahh press B
<Chin2> cool, thanks
<Chin2> dang, I'll bet there are a ton of cool commands like 'top' that I don't even know about :)
<Diablo-D3> yeah probably
<da_didi> hey all
<da_didi> day two with kubuntu and it is still installed :)
<da_didi> i just miss sshd
<da_didi> is there a sshd?
<Choubaka> of course.
<Choubaka> sudo apt-get install ssh
<Choubaka> you may have it installed already :p
<da_didi> hmm, openssh-server was missing
<da_didi> thx
<Choubaka> :)
<Choubaka> I have been a Debianist throughout my Linux career.
<kubluntnex> are there a list of ubuntu repository i can use?
<Choubaka> kubluntnex: archive.ubuntu.com?
<da_didi> Choubaka: after suse and mandrake, i was a gentoo-user for long time and since one year now debian. But it looks like, the debian times ends now :)
<Chin2> kubluntnex: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetOrg
<kubluntnex> thx al
<Choubaka> da_didi: I see Ubuntu as Debian Desktop version. :D
<kubluntnex> make that debian desktop for LAZY people :P
<Choubaka> Why lazy? :p
<kubluntnex> you know why... :P
<Choubaka> I like not having to tweak stuff unnecessarily.
<kubluntnex> thats lazy by choice :)
<Choubaka> and not having to download heaps of stuff every week to keep up to date is cool.
<Choubaka> Damn, my English is degrading.
<da_didi> Choubaka: sure, but some diffrents are there
<Choubaka> I ought to read some literature to brush it up a bit.
<Chin2> one important difference is that I talk in a South African accent when I use Ubuntu.
<da_didi> lol
<Choubaka> :D
<kubluntnex> lol chin2
<Choubaka> How is Ubuntu pronounced anyway?
<Chin2> oooo boooon toooo
<kubluntnex> chin2: you mean Afrikaans
<Choubaka> Chin2: blah.
<Chin2> no, I mean like bent Australian
<Choubaka> that's the American pronunciation. 
<kubluntnex> oeh boen toe
<Chin2> you BUNT you
<kubluntnex> blunt pls
<Choubaka> Like all the people who pronounce Linux as "Lee-nux"
<kubluntnex> lei nuks
<Chin2> or Gentoo as zhentou
* Choubaka is a Finn, so /me knows how to pronounce it.
<Chin2> I hate explaining knoppix to people, they think you have a disability when you pronounce that
<Chin2> ubuntu = africa = toto = good group
<Chin2> how do you pronounce "gkrellm"?
<Diablo-D3> gee krellim
<kubluntnex> heh
<kubluntnex> pronounciation lessons on irc
<kubluntnex> -_-
<Chin2> dang, this whole time I was like, "G.K.R ellim"
* kubluntnex whisper : skype
<Chin2> what a dork
<Choubaka> I pronounce it "gekrelm"
<kubluntnex> gkrlm 
<Choubaka> though that doesnt help you since it's supposed to be read the Finnish way 
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> geek-realm
<Chin2> right now my gkrellm duck is floating upside down
<Choubaka> that's good.
<Choubaka> anyone know if there will be a xubuntu btw? :D
<kubluntnex> yes
<kubluntnex> for xfce4
<Choubaka> \o/
<Anlar> uhh.. crap
<Choubaka> xfce4 is my favourite.
<kubluntnex> eubuntu if e17 is done
<Diablo-D3> xfce4 sucks
<Diablo-D3> e17 sucks
<Diablo-D3> gnome sucks
<Diablo-D3> kde sucks
<Diablo-D3> gnustep sucks
<Chin2> there is a eubuntu?
<Diablo-D3> THEY ALL SUCK
<Choubaka> true :p
<kubluntnex> xpbuntu is xpde is done
<Choubaka> xfce4 just sucks the least!
<kubluntnex> :P
<Choubaka> Disclaimer: YMMVG
<kubluntnex> bbl
<Chin2> xfce4 is cool until you open that ugly app menu
<Choubaka> haha :D
<Choubaka> I don't use the menus
<Choubaka> alt-f2 and type the app name
<Choubaka> way faster.
<carsten> Hi. Fluxbox is not in the default repo, right?
<Far^Side> is this: http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh needed for the Breezy Badger?
<_juergen> rtl8180 got driver?
<whiskers>  how come libvisual is still not in synaptic...how are the people ever going to learn how to use lives
<whiskers> kkathman are you there today
<Tm_T> whiskers: not in synaptic?
<Tm_T> you mean, not in repos?
<_manuel> hallo
<_manuel> wie gehts?
<whiskers> Tm_T, no...i had to go get the stuff as usual and build it here....i don't know why ubuntu doesn't supply a full lives build
<whiskers> Tm_T, it is such an important linux program
<Tm_T> hmm
<whiskers> here is a url for anybody that doesn't think lives is an important program
<whiskers> http://www.xs4all.nl/~salsaman/lives/
<whiskers> but beware the sign at the bottom.....they do not like software patents
<Tm_T> hmm, looks like ok thing
<whiskers> Tm_T, yes it is very nice here....if the database people like kexi, knoda, pgaccess,  glom, and rekall could just get something really going....linux would would make a nice desktop os
<whiskers> kkathman, are you here today
<roel_s> anyone knows how to change the mute function in kmix in the systray?
<whiskers> well it looks like ubuntu is still ranking #1....and gentoo #8...personally i think gentoo is the best...but this ubuntu is becoming more useful everyday
<whiskers> here is the stats page
<whiskers> http://distrowatch.com/
<whiskers> who would have thought that the Africans at Ubuntu would beat all the other distros
<whiskers> i see today...lives has prepared a deb file for ubuntu fans
<whiskers> so they don't have to compile it all themselves
<Diablo-D3> What the fucking hell.
<Diablo-D3> kubuntu is officially on my shitlist
<Quinn_Storm> Diablo-D3: why?
<Diablo-D3> because it packages the arts engine for amarok
<Diablo-D3> and it allows it to be installed
<Anlar> it's gooood. 
<Diablo-D3> its not good
<Quinn_Storm> Diablo-D3: there's a glitch in the released version of amarok where it will show a blank string instead of the name of the current engine when it starts up
<Diablo-D3> the arts engine _does not work_
<Diablo-D3> it is _unmaintained_
<Anlar> funny, I am using arts engine all the time and it works beautifully. even at this very moment. :)
<Quinn_Storm> Diablo-D3: then install one of the other three
<Diablo-D3> and since no where in fucking hell is this even listed, I just spent the last hour trying to make it work
<Diablo-D3> Quinn_Storm: the gstreamer engine should be required
<Anlar> arts engine is in fact the only one that I have installed. :) it works just awesome
<Quinn_Storm> Diablo-D3: I use the xine engine myself...oh well
<Diablo-D3> Anlar: oh stfu already
<Diablo-D3> I swear to fucking god
<Anlar> I actually got the arts engine on two computers here. didn't have to ever touch anything, they just work.
<Diablo-D3> Im just going to go back to using xmms
<shopeonarope> my network card is no longer configured and i can't seem to configure it properly, help please
<Quinn_Storm> Diablo-D3: I'm sorry to hear that...I run amarok cvs and I'd like to help if I could...
<whiskers> well i haven't rebooted in days...i think i should reboot and see if the system still comes up ok.
<Diablo-D3> Quinn_Storm: I may hate xmms, but it atleast works out of the fucking box and plays mp3s
<shopeonarope> are you done with school you said?
<Diablo-D3> and why the fuck doesnt the gstreamer engine require gstreamer0.8-mad
<Diablo-D3> You know, I was going to start recommending kubuntu to people
<Diablo-D3> but fuck that shit
<Diablo-D3> kubuntu is way too fucking buggy to push to unsuspecting users
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> buggy?
<Diablo-D3> anything that takes a fucking hour to get even approximately working the way it should is broken
<whiskers> well i guess things are still working ok after making those lidb and libc changes...the system boots ok still
<whiskers> i haven't checked everything but the basics seem ok
<Anlar> took <5 seconds here. you must just suck.
<whiskers> Anlar, no i was looking at something else
<Diablo-D3> So.
<Diablo-D3> hrn.
<Diablo-D3> are there any maints for amarok here?
<whiskers> Anlar, today there seems to be http://www.openclipart.org/ for all the lazy people that don't want to draw all those svg graphics
<stupido> hello peeps, I appear to have a hosed kde since upgrading this afternoon
<whiskers> Anlar, and they say it works with abi
<whiskers> Anlar, i don't know
<blueyed> Diablo-D3, try #ubuntu-motu
<Diablo-D3> I think Im banned from there
<stupido> couls anybody help me retrieve my desktop
<whiskers> does kde have an svg program
<Diablo-D3> why doesnt it?
<blueyed> Diablo-D3, you can file package/dependency bugs at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu/+filebug - I have also reported that amarok should depend on gstreamer rather than arts IIRC (in bugzilla.ubuntu.com).
<Diablo-D3> yeah, I want arts just completely removed
<Diablo-D3> its too dangerous to keep around
<Diablo-D3> and its officially unmaintained and its broken
<Anlar> works wonderful here. better than the gstreamer.
<Diablo-D3> Anlar: and you're in a very small minority
<Diablo-D3> its been removed in 1.3.x
(closure/#kubuntu) seriously try not to listen to the flute in general it is an awful instrument unless precisely placed in music
(Tm_T/#kubuntu) haha
<Tm_T> do you really think you can convert me ] ;=
<closure> dream theater is cool till that singer screws everything up
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> how 'bout BC ?
<closure> Tm_T, no but i feel that i should pass along wisdom
<Tm_T> haha
<closure> they're good
<Tm_T> damn good!
<closure> how did you use the accent on there?
<Tm_T> accent?
<closure> on the O
<Tm_T> ah
<closure> in windows it's like alt+####
<closure> i never bothered
<closure> is there an easy way in linux?
<Tm_T> well, I'm finnish, and we have  keys in keyboard
<closure> really?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> mt ei vhll tapeta l
<Tm_T> ;p
<closure> HIM is cool
<closure> lol
<Tm_T> HIM sucks
<Tm_T> it's just pop
<closure> i know of some other finnish artists i like but i can't think of them off the top of my head
<closure> Tm_T, yeah goth pop lol
<Tm_T> closure: Rasmus
<Tm_T> closure: Nightwish
<closure> nightwish is the shit
<Tm_T> hah
<closure> but they're losing that girl singer from what i understand
<closure> she's going to become full on opera
<Tm_T> closure: it was the whole idea from the beginning
<Tm_T> back in early 90's
<closure> Tm_T, what was?
<Tm_T> that opera singing style
<closure> yeah i know that
<Tm_T> Nightwish sucks anyway
<closure> what i'm saying is she is leaving the band and the guy who sang back up is going to come in as lead from what i understand
<closure> Tm_T, i've always wanted to pay them to come do the music for the phantom of the opera
<Tm_T> closure: no?
<closure> it only costs 2500 to book them
<Tm_T> :)
<closure> i figure if i got them to come here to this one venue it would EASILY sell out
<closure> people from all across the states would be at that shit
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe it's time to listen some Led Zeppelin ->
<closure> booking the stage performers would be the hard thing
<closure> i think that costs just a tad more than 2500
<closure> i'm guessing somewhere near 10k
<Tm_T> umh
<Tm_T> you know Wigwam?
<closure> yeah
<Tm_T> <3
<closure> *shrugs*
<Tm_T> hmm, I start to hate Dream Theater
<Tm_T> might be too modern to me :p
<closure> Tm_T, i do after about 5 minutes
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> well, after 5 albums...
<timlinux> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg
<timlinux>   Connection failed [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<timlinux> can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<closure> yep no idea
<closure> Tm_T, http://www.archive.org/download/sts9-2005-03-26.akg483.flac16/sts9-2005-03-26.akg483.flac16_vbr.m3u that's what i'm listening to
<timlinux> Riddell: is there a metapackage for all of koffice witht he repo you posted on the dot?
<timlinux> apt-get install koffice?
<timlinux> it only gives me kchart
<closure> timlinux, i'm fairly sure you're going to have to wait for breezy
<timlinux> closure: for which? koffice?
<timlinux> is breezy next release name for kubuntu?
<timlinux> whats that short for? breezy bunny?
<Tm_T> closure: try again?
<Tm_T> sorry, got confused
* Neil3 is playing "Lewis Taylor & Carleen Anderson / 18 With A Bullet" by Various on Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels
<closure> timlinux, yes it's next
<Neil3> woops
<Neil3> well at least that works :)
<closure> dude wtf calls someone at 6:13am
<Tm_T> Led Zeppelin - Good Times Bad Times
<Neil3> hehe
<closure> they just said "good morning you get a chance give me a call bye"
<Neil3> damn i love this distro
<Neil3> all the apps work so nice together
<Tm_T> Neil3: oh, np script works?
<Neil3> yeah
<Tm_T> yuk
<Tm_T> script..
<Neil3> its part of konversation
<Neil3> i didnt even have to go find one
<Neil3> which is awesome!!!
<timlinux> Neil3: that thing is serious channel span though :-(
<Tm_T> no, it terrible
<Neil3> yeah
<timlinux> s/span/spam
<Tm_T> timlinux: it is
<Neil3> was mainly a test
<Tm_T> :)
<timlinux> Neil3: it works :-)
<Tm_T> yea yea
<Neil3> aye
<Tm_T> Neil3: you tried shoter script in amaroK?
<Neil3> nope
<Neil3> how many scripts does it come with?
<Neil3> does it have a sysinfo one?
<verden01> hey
<Tm_T> amaroK?
<Neil3> konversation
<Tm_T> dunno I don't use it
<Tm_T> I hate GUI irc-clients
<Tm_T> verden01: hullo
<verden01> hi again Tm_T 
<Neil3> Qt: 3.3.3
<Neil3> KDE: 3.4.0
<Neil3> kde-config: 1.0
<Neil3> hm thats an interesting one
<Tm_T> what is
<Neil3> the kdeversion script
<Tm_T> plah
<Tm_T> no use really :)
<Neil3> yeah that is useless
<Tm_T> I don't use scripts that have output into channels
<Tm_T> membreya o7
<bubi> something bothers me kynaptic and synaptic are basicaly the same am i right
<bubi> just a gui for apt
<_carsten> bubi: yes
<_carsten> but kynaptic is missing some functionality while synaptic is ugly as hell :)
<bubi> then why i havent option in kynaptic to manage repositories
<bubi> ahh
<bubi> u answered :P
<_carsten> bubi: IMHO kynaptic is not mature enough to enable it in kubuntu
<bubi> i agree
<membreya> ellooo there Tm_T :)
<membreya> kpackage all the way!
<bubi> kpackage ?
<_carsten> muhu, KDE will move to subversion this evening :)
<_carsten> http://www.general.uwa.edu.au/u/toivo/kpackage/
<membreya> bubi: more ...much more advanced than synaptic and kynaptic :)
<bubi> for apt
<bubi> ?
<_carsten> Kpackage is a KDE tool for installing, viewing and uninstalling packages. The formats supported include RPM, Debian, Slackware and BSD package manager.
<bubi> can i get it thruu apt-get ??
<bubi> or i have to copile it self
<membreya> sudo apt-get install kpackage bubi 
<bubi> tnx
<bubi> a lot
* bubi goes sudoing
<_carsten> does anybody know an app for tracking my sports (running) results? There is SportsTracker, but that needs a up2date Mono which kubuntu doesn't provide
<membreya> _carsten: the internet? ..tv?
<_carsten> membreya: no, *my* results. CNN doesn't report how fast I was last week ;)
<membreya> need to improve yourself then _carsten :P
<membreya> get yourself to international level :P
<_carsten> that is the grand master plan (tm)
<membreya> is couch potato a sport though? :|
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<Tm_T> let's see what new exciting features cvs amarok have :p
<membreya> "non-crashing?" *hopes*
<towy71> membreya when I run "sudo apt-get install kpackage"
<towy71> I get E: Package kpackage has no installation candidate
<_carsten> towy71: I got it from here: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe kpackage 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1 [659kB] 
<membreya> got all your repo's actuve?
<towy71> I haven't touched the sources list from the install
<membreya> that's the problem :P
<towy71> ok hit me I am exceedingly dumb ;-)
<_carsten> mmh, anyone using ruby on rails on kubuntu?
<Tm_T> oh, I can't quit you, baby ...
<Tm_T> Led Zep <3
<towy71> ok kpackage now installed but I like synaptic too
<verden01> whats ruby on rails?
<verden01> synaptic is cool
<towy71> same as I prefer joe as an editor I can remember wordstar commands lol
<verden01> i like nano
<carsten_> verden01: that a a framework to create webpages (in ruby)
<carsten_> you can do things like a forum, a wiki and so on with it
<voradams> hi all. synaptic has more cr\hrome than kpackage....
<verden01> k :)
<voradams> with kubuntu , do people use it on low memory machines?
<towy71> cr\hrome??
<carsten_> verden01: http://off.net/~tberman/diary/archives/003410.html
<verden01> anyone tried breezy 
<voradams> chrome for those who cant spell
<towy71> lol
<verden01> looks good carsten_ 
<verden01> voradams, how low?
<voradams> 192mb on a pIIII laptop
<verden01> there must be something on the website that says your system requirements
<verden01> hey give it a shot 
<voradams> i did ( the beta of 5.2) the default version for ubuntu works fine, but i like kde...
<verden01> well kde should be as good 
<verden01> i have used both and like kubuntu
<voradams> kde seems to be a larger footprint in memory
<voradams> i have installed the kde-desktop , as i love kwifi manager
<verden01> on ubuntu?
<closure> Tm_T, *cheers to another sleepless night*
<voradams> yep
<verden01> well there's no need to install kubuntu
<verden01> does ubuntu with kde-desktop run ok?
<Choubaka> sure it does.
<Choubaka> it's the same distro :P
<verden01> so youdid an sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<verden01> i know
<Tm_T> closure: haha
<voradams> the kubunto install was a prior install. the beta had some issues. the kde-ubunto is good, i have yet to rune kde on it, but the test will come, oh yes
<Tm_T> membreya: uuh, this amaroK 1.3 is awesome
<verden01> closure, did you ask me about PC-BSD?
<Choubaka> I wish QT supported the features I require :/
<voradams> like what choubaka
<carsten_> qt == qt or quicktime, Choubaka 
<Choubaka> QT :P
<Choubaka> well. Input modules. 
<Choubaka> I know there are patches, but they're patches :/
<Choubaka> and as long as they stay as patches outside the stable release, I consider them unsupported... Anyway, there are some QT apps I'll definitely start using after QT 4.0 is out :P
<carsten_> what is a "input model"?
<voradams> what will happeb with kubutu when qt4 comes out?
<Choubaka> carsten_: it allows me to switch between input methods on the fly.
<Choubaka> voradams: what would happen?
<closure> verden01, yes
<closure> verden01, i asked you what speed computers you were running it on and what it ran like
<Choubaka> if QT 4.0 comes out before Breezy, QT4 probably will be seen in it .P
<carsten_> voradams: kde 4.0 won't be out in 2005. So I guess: not to much.
<Choubaka> right.
<voradams> so no point release 
<Choubaka> So we might see it in Kubuntu 6.x?
<voradams> that is 5.2.1 :-)
<carsten_> scribus will perhaps use 4.0 in 1.3. I don't think there are very much apps using qt 4.0 is out before kde 4.0 is out
<carsten_> very many evn
<carsten_> even even
<voradams> with the propper kubunto, do the normal gnome apps get installed as well?
<carsten_> nope. 
<carsten_> but of course you can do a "sudo apt-get install FOO"
<membreya> whats a good network monitoring tool for KDE, ie one that alerts you when you're being scanned etc?
<voradams> so foo will install it? cool!
<carsten_> "sudo apt-get install nautilus" for example, yes
<voradams> oh, i thout foo was a meta package :-s
<Choubaka> you can also install ubuntu-desktop :P
<Choubaka> which'll bloat it a bit, but HD space is almost free nowadays
<carsten_> not in notebooks
<verden01> Choubaka, whats ubuntu-desktop like with kubuntu?
<Choubaka> same as in ubuntu?
<carsten_> verden01: that is "all regular gnome-apps"
<voradams> yeah, but kde + grome + os is still about 2gb
<Choubaka> just as kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu is the same as in kubuntu :P
<verden01> how big is the download
<verden01> only an extra 88mb for me
<Choubaka> Need to get 96.7MB/113MB of archives for kubuntu
<Choubaka> though I already have some KDE libs installed.
<voradams> is there a kde theme package?
<Choubaka> you can install kubuntu using ubuntu's install media and vice versa :)
<carsten_> voradams: you can theme a lot things, splashscreen and such
<verden01> and when its installed it will use an extra 422mb of additional space
<Choubaka> in fact, I installed ubuntu using Debian's install media :D
<KaiL> Choubaka: doesn't help, there are only very few packages used from that
<KaiL> and those are small ones
<Choubaka> KaiL: Anyway, they are the same :)
<Choubaka> Why would they be different?
<Tm_T> hmm
<verden01> when you install the ubuntu-desktop does grub get modified as well so youhave a choice to boot kde or gnome?
<KaiL> Choubaka: several changes, mostly better preconfiguration
<KaiL> verden01: you select that in gdm/kdm
<verden01> cool
<Tm_T> verden01: grub only controls what kernel you boot afaik
<Choubaka> Yeah :)
* Choubaka has 3 kernels and various boot flavours in the grub menu :P
<Tm_T> :p
* Tm_T don't care, who boots anyway?
<Choubaka> I do :((
<verden01> hmmm your right of course  :)
<Choubaka> My computer is amazingly unstable.
<verden01> why
<Choubaka> I have failing hardware.
<verden01> running breezy?
* carsten_ is searching for a *good* cd-ripping app. Which are you using? It's of course needs to support mp3 and cddb
<Choubaka> not.
<Choubaka> I think my nvidia is borked.
<verden01> ripperx?
<Tm_T> carsten_: amaroK & drag&drop
<carsten_> Tm_T: dropping what?
<Tm_T> carsten_: just look from amarok faq
<Choubaka> you can drag&drop-rip from konqi too afaik.
<Choubaka> carsten_: why use mp3?
<Choubaka> is it for a portable player?
<carsten_> Choubaka: because of my mobile player
<Choubaka> ok
<carsten_> I know that sucks :/
<Tm_T> Choubaka: you can't stream ogg from amaroK yet :/ (at least easily)
<Choubaka> Tm_T hmm :/
<Choubaka> I don't know amarok.
<Tm_T> because shouter script only support mp3 atm
<Tm_T> but amaroK roKs
<Choubaka> I use gtk2 apps ;P
<Tm_T> haha
<voradams> sorry just loaded kde. it seems ok on the low memory, and looks better than gnome :-)
<Tm_T> voradams: oh yes it does! :)
<Choubaka> Do not be fooled. You can make Gnome look cute too. :)
<Choubaka> I personally use XFCE and believe it beats the crap out of either :D
<victor> any way to update kdelibs with out loose the k configuration?
<voradams> nah. in the geek wars i know what side i am on, vi and kde!
<Choubaka> vi :<
<Choubaka> vim rather
<voradams> i saw a reviw for xfce, and i might use it on the laptop. Linux Format thought highly of it
<Choubaka> It rocks.
<warriorfr> does someone has sound with firefox streaming ?
<Choubaka> hmm?
<Choubaka> and I changed the annoying rat menu image to the ubuntu logo :D
<carsten_> Tm_T: I don't find lame in the repo...
<Choubaka> it's in universe I guess
<Choubaka> or multiverse
<voradams> its non free due to the licence
<voradams> thompson has a patent i believe
<carsten_> "First, install the gstreamer0.8-lame package (available in the MARILLAT repository for Hoary)."
<carsten_> but that is not the same as lame itself
<thoreauputic> lame should be in multiverse
<carsten_> yes, it is. Just found it
<thoreauputic> OK
<membreya> thoreauputic: I cast thee out
<thoreauputic> membreya: a prophet is not without honour, except in his own country ....
<thoreauputic> ;p
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I should sleep for awhile
<voradams> nah, sleep cuts into my anime timr :-d
<victor> What about the kaffeine 100% cpu bug, how to fix it 
<victor> (without getting breezy)
<sikor_sxe> how can i change screen resolution (in my x.org config file there are yet 3 resolutions). i cannot use the randr extension aka the kde or gnome applet however (messes up the xv display), i rather need the good old ctrl-alt-+/- method to work 
<sikor_sxe> pressing ctrl-alt-+/- accomplishes nothing however
<sikor_sxe> so how do i change x resolution natively?
<thoreauputic> membreya: you'll be glad to hear I am now sartorially splendid in my Ubuntu T-shirt from UDU ;-)
<membreya> omg :P uber-geek
<membreya> :P
<thoreauputic> heheh
<thoreauputic> membreya: I had to twist Canonical's arm to get it ;)
<membreya> get one for me too ? :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: I was told only a select few receive that honour ;-)
<thoreauputic> *g*
<voradams> Akregator rocks! this is why i love kde!
<Choubaka> What's akregator?
<voradams> rss client
<Choubaka> ah.
<Choubaka> I use firefox's builtin one :D
<voradams> just opened it up. it works well.
<membreya> FF blows chunks
<membreya> give it up
<Aircobra> _victor http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27670
<Tm_T> FF <3
<KaiL> Aircobra: interesting
<_victor> Aircobra:  thx
<KaiL> Riddell: ping?
<KaiL> maybe he can use the information for an update package..
<Far|Side> what program could I use to make a screenshot of a console view?
<Far|Side> (e.g. no X console, but normal tty console)
<whiskers>  Choubaka what is so special about quicktime
<whiskers> Choubaka, if it is such a big deal to you ...why don't you try this as a browser plugin or try it on wine.
<whiskers> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/QuickTime_Alternative.htm
<Fergy> how do you set things like dhcp,ip,gateway in kde? I can't find it in the control panel or help
<Choubaka> :p
<Choubaka> Quicktime works fine for me.
<whiskers> Choubaka, personally i don't give a shit about quicktime
<whiskers> Choubaka, it is just more of that commercial quality stuff
<Choubaka> I don't care much of it either.
<Choubaka> But it's common.
<Fergy> can someone point me in the right direction...?
<whiskers> Choubaka, well ...of course because not many people like GNU
<whiskers> Choubaka, they don't want to be fucked out of all their internal documents records data, code, programs and everything else
<whiskers> Choubaka, so some people prefer the MS alternative to just be fucked out of all their money instead
<Choubaka> maybe Quicktime just has a better PR :P
<Choubaka> The MS alternative sucks too, but you know, the majority of desktops will be able to play it.
<whiskers> Choubaka, well you know i gave you the url for quicktime...if its such a big deal try the browser plugin or try wine
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> I told you it works fine as is
<Aircobra> Fergy, try this one, it is not done KDE, but in console instead: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3377351
<Aircobra> but actualy, it is more for setting up gateway and internet connection sharing
<Aircobra> if you need to configure your own computer for using dhcp service and all that, go to KControl
<Far|Side> On *BSD I could use vidcontrol and scr2png to make a console screenshot, but what sould I use in linux?
<Aircobra> then internet & nework, then Network settings
<Cowlike> ksnapshot on KDE?
<alex> hello people!
<alex> i need your help
<Far|Side> Cowlike, no, in a console, not in X
<alex> how can i unmount my exteended partition, so that i cam resize it?
<alex> *can
<Fergy> Aircobra Kcontrol?
<Fergy> you just mean the control panel?
<Aircobra> umm yes :)
<Fergy> I've been there in internet & network
<Aircobra> and?
<Fergy> can't find anything like dhcp and stuff
<Aircobra> Did you see "network settings" ?
<Aircobra> oh
<Fergy> only  connection preferences
<Aircobra> you have to start control center in administrator
<Fergy> ...
<Aircobra> open console
<Fergy> I am root right now, but I guess that isn't enough?
<Aircobra> it should be
<Aircobra> but when you open Internet & Network
<Fergy> no internet connection or things like that
<Aircobra> don't you see anything else but connection preferences?
<Aircobra> you are using Kubuntu?
<Aircobra> or Ubuntu + kde desktop?
<Fergy> well yeah but its al about wireless network and file sharing on the network
<Fergy> right now its slax with kde 3.4 in qemu :)
<Fergy> But I've never found the connection stuff in KDE
<Fergy> not in kubuntu not in any kde distro
<Fergy> just checked
<Fergy> i am root
<Aircobra> I have an obvious entry "Network Settings" under Internet & Network in Control Center
<psn> Fergy: you need to install knetworkconfig afaik
<Fergy> it isn't in there by default?
<psn> Fergy: not in hoary at least
<Fergy> maybe they did it to conserve space?
<Fergy> slax is 200MB
<Fergy> and knetworkconfig is the Network Settings thing in Internet & network
<Fergy> ?
<psn> Fergy: yup
<Fergy> hm thanks
<KaiL> knetworkconf is debian specific, that's why only debian based distributions have it :)
<Fergy> wha?
<Fergy> so slax wouldn't have it
<psn> KaiL: no it isn't debian specific
<psn> Fergy: not sure it has slax support at the moment
<KaiL> psn: different backends?
<psn> KaiL: yup
<KaiL> ah
<Fergy> so just use ifconfig?
<psn> Fergy: well I don't know what's available on slax... sort of the wrong channel for that
<Aircobra> manualy you can set it in /etc/network/interfaces in Kubuntu at least
<whiskers> Far|Side, that is strange....linux used to have ctrl-printscreen to take a screenshot...but it doesn't work anymore
<Fergy> Aircobra slax doesn't have that... :(
<Far|Side> whiskers, hmm... ok
<Fergy> kde is weird
<Fergy> :)
<psn> Fergy: well that has nothing to do with kde
<whiskers> Far|Side, if you press alt-printscreen it says gnome-screenshot is broken
<whiskers> Far|Side, i guess more broken stuff...but you can always use a camera
<Cowlike> Far|Side have you tried xwd?
<psn> whiskers: ctrl-printscreen works here... but I don't use ubuntu's kde
<whiskers> psn, yes...i don't know how they managed to break that
<Far|Side> whiskers, well, I'm not out to take a screenshot in X11, it's in a console
<Cowlike> when you say "in a console" you mean X is not running at all, right?
<gdh> Far|Side: No digicam?
<Far|Side> gdh, well, a digital camera won't be good enough :P
<gdh> bah, perfectionists :)
<Far|Side> Cowlike, yes, X is not running
<Choubaka> if he had gpm, he could just copy and paste the text  :P
<Far|Side> I have gpm, but I need a screenshot
<Far|Side> it's a ansi art I wish to convert to png
<gdh> Far|Side: and it's not possible to just select the whole screen and paste into a text file/
<Choubaka> right
<Far|Side> with colors and stuff
<gdh> Ah.
<whiskers> Far|Side, well i have no idea since ubuntu managed to break printscreen
<Choubaka> you should've used and ansi art "drawing" tool
<Cowlike> can't you just fire up X, run the ansi art program in a terminal adn shoot tthat?
<Choubaka> whiskers: ubuntu has not broken anything.
<gdh> Far|Side: and you can't run the 'picture' in a Konsole window?
<Far|Side> Choubaka, I did, but it doesn't support saving to png
<whiskers> Choubaka, well they sure as shit have
<whiskers> Choubaka, hey nobody said this stuff was perfect
<whiskers> Choubaka, but you did not pay one dime for it anyway
<whiskers> Choubaka, so don't bitch about it
<Choubaka> Haha.
<gdh> hm, pot. kettle. black..
<Choubaka> Something like that.
<Far|Side> well, if I'm going to use a konsole window I would need to find the right font and stuff
<Choubaka> hmm...
<gdh> Far|Side: Surely wouldn't that be an entertaining learning experience in itself? ;)
<Choubaka> Far|Side: does it support exporting to images at all? :p
<Cowlike> time to learn about fonts and/or image conversion, it sounds like!
<Choubaka> whiskers: Besides, I wouldn't pay a dime for anything.
<Choubaka> I live in Europe, and we don't have that money.
<gdh> :)
<gdh> We're all still using the barter system
<whiskers> Choubaka, neither do the monks on the Holy Mountain
<gdh> I keep a flock of geese handy in case I ever need some bread or water.
<Far|Side> Choubaka, it supports saving to ANSI art text files :)
<whiskers> Choubaka, but they sure did make a nice GNU website
<Choubaka> Far|Side: hmm :p
<whiskers> Choubaka, for everyone to enjoy
<Choubaka> right.
<Cowlike> Far|Side, in the time it took to discuss it here, you could already have displayed it in an X Windows, snapped it and had a png file
<Choubaka> Far|Side: what ascii art utility are you using?
<gdh> Besides didn't ANSI art go out of fashion with werewolf whistles and flared trousers?
<Choubaka> you might try another one and see if that supports exporting.
<Choubaka> apt finds cadubi and aewan at least
<Far|Side> gdh, d'oh :P
<Far|Side> Choubaka, I used Tetradrww
<Choubaka> hmm :|
<Far|Side> s/Tetradrww/Tetradraw
<Choubaka> try those two
<Choubaka> they're only an apt-get install away anyway
<bubi> does azureus works fine on kubuntu ??
<Choubaka> hmm
<Cowlike> azureus java client works fine anywhere
<gdh> the problem is not azureus but Java :)
<bubi> what about java
<Cowlike> Sun's java works greate too!
<gdh> Has someone packaged Sun's JRE?
<Cowlike> yes, Java works great
<da_bon_bon> ?? java
<da_bon_bon> bubi: ^^^
<Cowlike> yes, Sun has packaged it!  :O
<bubi> coz ive had problems with sudden reboots
<Cowlike> as a self-extracting "bin" file :)
<Choubaka> there's this utility called java-package
<da_bon_bon> wtf ? uhelper aint here!
<gdh> Cowlike: Feh. I mean as a .deb for Ubuntu not as a litter of /usr/local cruft
<da_bon_bon> sHIT
<Far|Side> well, aewan is a ascii art editor, not ansiart
<Choubaka> it'll magically transform the sun .bin into .debs
<da_bon_bon> bubi: join #ubuntu for a moment
<bubi> ok
<Cowlike> gdh, i'm joking.  anyway it works great and has all the standard utils for development
<gdh> =)
<Cowlike> gdh, besides, it doesn't litter your disk with cruft, actually installs to a single directory... very easy to put wherever you like
<gdh> k
<Choubaka> but java-package is still better :P
<Cowlike> :)
<gdh> I think I did that java-package stuff with sarge, I suppose there's no reason it wouldn't work here too
<gdh> brain still installed backwards today
<matthias> hi
<whiskers> man i am still tired after sleeping and i still don't feel like hassling with the compilation of glibc and all those addons
<whiskers> maybe tomorrow i will work on it somemore....i get a little futher with each header i move around
<whiskers> but there are just so damn many
<whiskers> at least gnu binutils sure was easy
<_ubuntu> hello
<whiskers> and lives was fairly easy to compile for all those video nuts who dont' want to pay one dime to produce outstanding movies
<KaiL> Riddell: the koffice beta doesn't apply that clean, do you have --force-overwrite as default on your system? :)
<whiskers> KaiL, the Koffice beta...compiles just fine here...but kexi still crashes because i guess of the glibc problem
<KaiL> whiskers: I never compile :)
<whiskers> KaiL, well how are you going to examine the lives program
<whiskers> KaiL, i don't think it is in synaptic
<KaiL> deb ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/koffice-1.4-beta1/kubuntu ./
<KaiL> made by Riddell 
<whiskers> KaiL, oh..he already packaged it
<Chameleon22> does kubuntu keep a log of all packages downloaded with apt-get after initial install?
<KaiL> whiskers: eh, kexi crasht bei dir beim start?
<KaiL> interessant
<KaiL> Chameleon22: nop :(
<Chameleon22> KaiL: bummer
<KaiL> would be great to copy installations...
<Chameleon22> KaiL: i think I might write a wrapper for apt-get then to do exactly that 
<KaiL> kexi: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkeximain.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZN13KDockSplitter24setSeparatorPosInPercentEi
<Chameleon22> KaiL: although to late for my original purpose :'(
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> Chameleon22: copy installations?
<whiskers> KaiL, yes...kword seems to work nice...but kexi is still crashing everywhere....with that glibc error..
<whiskers> KaiL, i just don't feel like messing with glibc today....maybe tomorrow i will work on it somemore
<Chameleon22> KaiL: not so much but to know what i have done to revert in case of system crash
<KaiL> Chameleon22: afaik such a thing is planned or even in the work for ubuntu
<Chameleon22> KaiL: uh nice
<KaiL> the kexi package is also not perfect...
<whiskers> KaiL, well it is probably glibc.
<whiskers> KaiL, not kexi
<KaiL> I mean the meta infos
<whiskers> KaiL, but knoda works and rekall works
<whiskers> KaiL, but they are not well developed at this time
<MacUser> which is better, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Kubuntu!
<MacUser> why?
<Tm_T> because of KDE
<Tm_T> well, that's the only difference really
<MacUser9999> oh ok
<MacUser9999> which is better, kubuntu or mac os x
<dross> oh much better :P
<_carsten> MacUser9999: you can't really compare those
<Tm_T> hmm, dunno, never had Mac OS X
<dross> KDE and GNOME apps are great after starting gnome-settings-daemon
<whiskers> MacUser9999, well which is better....$1000 out of your pocket or your willingness to contribute your brains
<_carsten> MacUser9999: I like macosx but am using linux+kde
<dross> GTK apps looks so ugly without the daemon
<KaiL> dross: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt hepls too :)
<whiskers> MacUser9999, and i don't know $1000 is even enough to buy a Mac
<gunny> MacUser9999, I have a PC and a lombard Powerbook, BOTH run Ubuntu if thatell you anything ;) 
<MacUser9999> ok...
<dross> KaiL: maybe, 
<KaiL> the second new koffice app (krita) looks very good
<KaiL> but should be placed in "Graphics", not in "Office" :)
<whiskers> KaiL, i did not get krita in that compilation...is there a later version
<KaiL> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/koffice-1.4-beta1/kubuntu/koffice_1.3.91-0ubuntu0.2.diff.gz  << I guess, the solution is in that file :))
<whiskers> KaiL,  i got 1.3.91...is there a later version with krita
<whiskers> KaiL, yes that is the one i got..but just not the deb...i got the tarball
<whiskers> KaiL, but i did not get krita i don't think...because if i type krita nothing comes up
<KaiL> that's the diff, not the tar :)
<whiskers> KaiL, no...i got the tar
<whiskers> KaiL, but it does not seem to have krita
<dross> KaiL: how do you activate it?
<KaiL> dross: was?
<KaiL> eh
<KaiL> dross: what?
<KaiL> gtk2-engines..bla?
<dross> oop. nevermind. I wasn't expecting it to be in kcontrol
<KaiL> :)
<kkathman> Howdy KaiL  :)
<KaiL> hi kkathman 
<KaiL> hi NTolerance 
<KaiL> early morning somewhere in the world?
<MacUser9999> america?
<kkathman> depends on what you call early morning ..its 8:49am here
<dross> :(
<dross> and it seems to not be activating
<whiskers> KaiL, well i don't know ...i think i got the tar...it was 185megs...is that about right
<whiskers> KaiL, but if i look inside the tar...it doesn't seem to be much
<NTolerance> hey
<NTolerance> yeah, early in the US
<KaiL> dross: change all values once, press apply and change them back :)
<NTolerance> too damn early
<dross> KaiL: don't know whats happening, I tried logging out and back in
<dross> oh, there. Had to restart KDM :) oops
<whiskers> KaiL, you know...maybe i just got the tar for the docs...maybe that is why kexi doesn't work
<dross> I forgot KDM only drops privs to the user logging in.
<whiskers> KaiL, the tar is about 185 megs...but seems to just be a lot of docs in a lot of languages
<NTolerance> anyone know a good place to get dock icons for Linux apps?
<KaiL> uhm, don't think so, as there's no .deb with doc or i18n
<KaiL> only koffice-doc-html (400kb)
<dross> later
<muempf> hello
<muempf> is it possible to install "dvdrip" from "ftp.nerim.net"
<KaiL> yes
<KaiL> or better: should be
<whiskers> KaiL, well the tarball said i18n whatever that means but seems to just be alot of docs
<kkathman> you'll need to set that source in your /etc/apt/sources.list file and get a public key for nerim
<KaiL> muempf: but you can also use ubuntus "multiverse"
<KaiL> whiskers: hmm, then Riddell  only didn't build them
<muempf> how can i get the public key
<muempf> the lines at /etc/apt/sources.list are added
<muempf> hm
<kkathman> muempf: look here at this thread:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26174&highlight=nerim+key
<muempf> thx
<kkathman> muempf: but read it all :)
<whiskers> KaiL, i would not mention libwv2 to anyone in the US
<whiskers> KaiL, they will get very pissed
<KaiL> what's libwv2?
<gdh> .doc decoder?
<whiskers> KaiL,  but for libwpd...i don't guess anybody cares
<whiskers> anymore
<whiskers> KaiL, for the koffice compilation
<muempf> hm, now i can import "ftp.nerim.net"
<muempf> but i cant install from this source
<muempf> apt-get install dvdrip breaks
<whiskers> KaiL, i am going to try to compile without libwv2
<KaiL> why that?
* KaiL still doesn't understand
<whiskers> KaiL, libwv2 lets koffice read/write MS documents
<KaiL> yes
<KaiL> quite usefull, if you aren't totally ignorant
<whiskers> KaiL, well i don't want to step on anyone's toes in the US so i will try to compile without it
<thoreauputic> KaiL: I think whiskers is avoiding all proprietary formats - so not ignorant, just idealistic :)
<KaiL> I don't think, it's in any way problematic there, as it's way older that DCMA is
<whiskers> KaiL, well i just don't know...these laws here are just outrageous
<whiskers> KaiL, so i am avoiding the issue
<whiskers> KaiL, anyway i dont need .doc file ability....i have no further communication with MS since they ripped me off $100 to fix a broken win98
<whiskers> and it was their fault
<whiskers> KaiL, and if MS did send a doc file...i could just dig for the ASCII text in a hex editor and cut and  paste to a text editor
<Aladdin-> hi guys
<pussfeller> you are trying to take doc capabilites out of koffice? thats hardcore
<gdh> Aladdin-: Welcome to the IRC genie.. you have 3 questions... ask wisely :)
<whiskers> pussfeller, yes...just to keep linux legal in the US so everyone here can enjoy it without breaking the laws
<pussfeller> i dont think its illegal to use docs in koffice
<Aladdin-> I just switched to KDE using Synaptic.  I have a problem.  When I use a scroll bar (or even sometimes just happens in konsole) part of my screen goes white and I have to refresh the desktop.  Got a clue?
<Aladdin-> gdh,  hi :o)  lol
<whiskers> pussfeller, well i just don't know...that DMCA and Patriot Act is rough stuff.
<pussfeller> yes it is evil stuff
<pussfeller> but reverse engineering is specifiaclly legal
<pussfeller> its only breaking encryption, as i understand it, that is illegal
<pussfeller> and i think they have to prove the encryption was necessary
<kkathman> pussfeller I have just today consulted an attorney regarding these codecs and "patented" technologies, and got some interesting feedback from him
<whiskers> pussfeller, well i am not going to reverse engineer...i am just going to read what i can with a hex editor and leave it at that.... i don't need to reverse engineer all the formatting
<pussfeller> the legal battle is the last gasp of MS, and its already started, so i can't blame you guys for thinking about stuff
<pussfeller> like this
<kkathman> pussfeller: he is also doing some looking for me to get an official reading on use, but his initial comments were that that whole area was extremely up in the air legally, and that because of the widespread use of, say, MPEG within MPEG III, that its seriously close to public domain under the generic definitions of the law
<whiskers> pussfeller, well we have no choice...the US laws are outrageous
<kkathman> pussfeller: I will get back to you possibly today on that, and let you know...there is alot of "misinformation" being spread I think on these issues.
<whiskers> kkathman, you better ask him about MPEG4...not 3....that is what most people are using
<whiskers> kkathman, or else they are using WMV
<whiskers> 9
<pussfeller> kkathman, so you are saying that if franhauffer tried to sue gentoo for using lame it in its official repostories, then they could credible argue its so widespread its defacto public domain
<kkathman> I am asking him about all the codecs
<Zurgy> Hi, is this an appropriate forum to ask for help?
<sdogi> just a thing i noticed
<pussfeller> i can't think ofa more appopriate one
<sdogi> does kde have some updates notifier for taskbar too like gnome has?
<Zurgy> anyone know where I can find X-headers packaged for kubuntu?
<Zurgy> also the website suggests all of kde-3.4 i.e. kde-edu, kdevelop is included in hoary
<schasi> Hi there
<whiskers> pussfeller, you mean gentoo is shipping lame
<whiskers> pussfeller, are they also shipping twolame
<sdogi> i found out that gnome has such notifier by default, it would be really handy to have such things in kubuntu too
<whiskers> pussfeller, you mean on their install cd
<Aladdin-> gdh, got a minute? 
<pussfeller> whiskers, yes, you can emerge lame, mplayer, all the codecs, etx
<kkathman> pussfeller many "patented" technologies lose their rights because of their inconsistent licensing practice as well as "common use" so, yes its very possible... A cursory search of the legal cases in LEXUS-NEXXUS shows that rulings have been inconsistent and very point-oriented
<Zurgy> I downloaded the hoary 5.04 install CD and seem to have a cut-down KDE install.
<schasi> Should onw really use that kdelibs-debug.sh script to fix the bug?
<pussfeller> you can even emerge enemy territory, but thats a different tangent
<whiskers> kkathman, hey forget MPEG3...ask him about MPEG4 and WMV
<whiskers> 9
<whiskers> kkathman, see if the lawyer says these are public domain
<pussfeller> i really hope ubuntu gets over this split repos thing
<schasi> I really hope ubuntu gets a fixed kdelibs package
<pussfeller> if its legal, ok, if its ideological, its not ok
<kkathman> now you mention MPEG4, an extremely popular open source mimic of this is XviD
<kkathman> its widely used in many industries including education
<whiskers> kkathman, yes but is xvid legal or does it trample on divx
<kkathman> yes xvid is open source
<whiskers> kkathman, ask the lawyer and see what he thinks...but he probably doesn't speak for eveyone
<kkathman> dare I say...lol...its being widely used in the porn industry :)
<pussfeller> heh
<kkathman> and believe it or not, the porn industry drove DVD acceptance :)
<pussfeller> its great to have freinds in moist, sticky places
<whiskers> kkathman, i find that hard to believe...i think Hollywood said...well we suckered them out of all their money with VCR tapes...now how can we do it again with DVDs
<kkathman> MPEG4 and ASF both remain patented technologies, and thus the owner of record does retain rights to that, since they spent their own time and resources paying people to develop it, its only fair under the law to protect their investment.
<pussfeller> hollywood didn't say that till the vcr was taken to the supreme court
<kkathman> pussfeller: its not Hollywood per se, its just basic copyright and patent law, which on the whole, in my opinion, is a good thing, but I do know that others disagree on this.
<whiskers> kkathman, so the lawyers MPEG4 and ASF are off-limits...what about WMV9
<kkathman> But I believe in a free market, and the fact that competition drives innovation...at least in the current environment.
<whiskers> kkathman, if MPEG4 and ASF are off-limits what does the lawyer say about WMV9
<pussfeller> i would probably argue that theres no room in a free market for govt protection of ideas....
<kkathman> I have asked him to check on all these codecs and their status
<whiskers> kkathman, yes because it is a bunch of shit....Hollywood keeps changing the codecs and making people pay over and over and over again for the same movies
<kkathman> pussfeller: I disagree, I believe that the government should protect MY right to do with my innovation as I see fit..If I choose to release my patent or copyrighted material (not ideas) into the public domain...thats my choice...I WANT that choice. The government cannot control "ideas" they cannot be patented
<whiskers> kkathman, wrong...if you use GNU you are bound to release for free
<whiskers> kkathman, otherwise go pay MS through the nose.
<kkathman> there is a clear difference in the law between patents and copyrights, but they are similar in that the item must be tangible and able to be documented and demonstrated, in essence.
<pussfeller> if you want to control innovations, you should not ever tell someone or share them
<pussfeller> they are ideas, in the sense they have no physical form
<kkathman> whiskers: Absolutely...if you want to subscribe to that philosophy, I am 100% for it. But, at the same time, the person that wants to financially gain from his or her innovation, should be allowed to do so whether you feel it morally upstanding or not.
<kkathman> I am FOR that right going to the individual.
<pussfeller> and i think if you look at the history of these things, very few innovators actually end up profiting from their innovations
<pussfeller> but thats utilitarian arguement
<whiskers> kkathman, well they can....some GNU people will release them from their GNU obligation if they fork over money instead...and MS will release them if they also fork over money
<kkathman> you dont HAVE to patent or copyright your item or work
<whiskers> kkathman, if for example you don't want to release your qt stuff for free...you can fork over lots and lots of money for qt commercial license instead of GNU obligation
<kkathman> there has been a very large body of material done under free and open sourcing, i.e. the GNU Public License. This is very good and spurs on a community development that is responsive to the general need.
<pussfeller> i think that owning an idea is just plain evil and has caused no end of trouble, and will probably be the death of linux and life as we now know it
<kkathman> However, one cannot argue, that corporate development of software and innovations, even governmental sponsorship of same, isnt a good thing either. Just the strides made in health and medicine alone would support this argument.
<whiskers> kkathman, and the same with MySQL...if you don't want to give up all your records and code enhancements for free...then you can pay MySQL lots and lots of money and they will release you from your GNU obligation
<kkathman> pussfeller: again, be careful...you cannot patent or copyright an "idea"...only a tangible item or work.
<pussfeller> kkathman, a song is an idea
<pussfeller> it has no physical form
<kkathman> pussfeller: oh yes it does...do you read notated music?
<kkathman> you cannot copyright a musical composition without the music...written form..trust me I have several.
<pussfeller> yes, but is an mp3 of my song the same as the wav? no physically, yet the law says they are
<kkathman> you are correct that a song or an innovation begins with an idea...but thats NOT the registered agent.
<pussfeller> so its the idea of the song that is protected by the govt, not they physical implementation
<kkathman> pussfeller: no, you are wrong on that. Once the work is copyrighted, you are restricted to a license, if you own that CD, to yourself only. An MP3 can be made and can be placed on your computer or another CD for your personal use...but you cannot transfer that to another person, because that is prohibited.
<pussfeller> yes exactly
<kkathman> that infringes on the rights of the person that owns the work.
<pussfeller> it infringes upon the law
<kkathman> if I write a song and want to give it to you...at no charge, I can do that.
<pussfeller> you don't have rights in my opiion to ideas
<kkathman> and we both are not breaking the law
<pussfeller> or to data
<kkathman> and I can tell you "please pass that around"...and Im not breaking any laws
<kkathman> but if I write something, and I CHOOSE to sell that to a distributor, they are the rightful owner, and thus that CHOICE now passes to them, not me.
<pussfeller> im talking moral issues, the law has little to do with right and wrong, it is written by and for the entrenched interests who can afford to pay for govt proection that suits them
<kkathman> so..it really all begins at the artist...if they want their work to be passed around...then they shouldnt sell the rights to others :)
<whiskers> pussfeller, that is correct...why should the rich distributor have any say so over what the poor people do
<kkathman> pussfeller:  thats a bit of a socialist view of the law I think, but you are entitled to your opinion.
<pussfeller> its not socialistic at all
<pussfeller> not for a second
<kkathman> whiskers: Well, like I said, blame the artist
<kkathman> why are they not as responsible?
<kkathman> they had a choice to sell to the distributor did they not?
<kkathman> they didnt have to...but they wanted the fat money
<pussfeller> its a fact that business uses the govt when they can't compete on a free market
<kkathman> so its a trade off
<kkathman> pussfeller: give an example please.
<pussfeller> heh throw a rock man
<pussfeller> take almost anything in the us... cars, produce, etc
<whiskers> pussfeller, yes..there are many examples of corporate welfare...and the government giving away all the tax dollars to the rich corporations
<pussfeller> all are made cheaper overseas, and yet the businesses lobby for tarrifs to keep them from competition
<kkathman> in a free market society the owner of original material, whether it be music, software, or innovations SHOULD have the choice on having their stuff protected, so they can make a living.
<kkathman> whiskers please give an example.
<pussfeller> and, what is commonly considered consumer protection is ussually jsut a way of driving up the costs so only the entrenched players can play
<whiskers> kkathman, well...that is easy....look at the corporate welfare boon of Iraq to Halliburton for example.
<pussfeller> like, the controversy of VOip and 911
<kkathman> I think we are a little off the subject of copyrighted material arent we?
<whiskers> kkathman, or look at the government's protection of the anti-competitive monopolies in spite of the antitrust laws
<pussfeller> not really, it segues into it
<kkathman> monopolies?
<pussfeller> nost of those monoplies actually existed thru some form of control of a govt regulated interface
<pussfeller> ie standard oils real power base was their control over train transportation
<kkathman> hmmm, Im not so sure thats always true, or even partially true
<pussfeller> which was all regulated by the govt
<kkathman> historically I would say you are correct in the case of Standard Oil
<pussfeller> MS monopoly on the other hand was more just being in the right place at the right time with the right product
<pussfeller> and now their real power base is the computer manufacturers and their ubiqutousness of the products
<kkathman> The problem we begin to run into is the delicate balance of economic stablity in many things when there are too drastic of a change made in the status quo...so I think that some governmental regulation, especially in the area of public health etc, is a good thing.
<pussfeller> which will have to be backed up at some point by the govt protecting their IP, or else it will all eventually fall apart when credible alternatives (like linux) hit the market
<pussfeller> kkathman, i bet you conseider yourself a conservative
<kkathman> However, I believe that too much regulation is very bad...this is easily seen today, by the fact that we are basically unable to build new refineries here in the US, because the cost of environmental compliance is astronomical
<pussfeller> you should read the history of the right.... the pre ww2 conservatives were very differnt than the present breed
<kkathman> pussfeller: no, not particularly...I tend to be an independent ... I vote issues, not parties etc.
<pussfeller> they were anti-war,and and very much anti-govt
<kkathman> who isnt anti-war :)
<pussfeller> todays conservatives sure aren't
<kkathman> but that is a different discussion I suppose :)
<pussfeller> as long as its a republican doing the war mongering
<pussfeller> heh i need to get to work
<kkathman> well on one hand you have war mongering, on another you have excessive spending that raises the deficit, so..blah blah
<kkathman> sometimes you have both :)
<kkathman> pussfeller: in any case I appreciate your views and your debate... I enjoyed it .. you are a respecful person :)
<pussfeller> thanks, you too
<kkathman> its very obvious that you are well read...I like that! We both learn :)
<kkathman> if you are passionate, raise the level of debate so that others are educated also, and always keep an open mind to new arguments :)
<whiskers> kkathman, but don't think for one minute that "corporate welfare" doesn't exist....and that the government doesn't hand taxpayer dollars to the rich corporations instead of the poor
<kkathman> hmm...well I would argue some of that especially if you investigate the current Fiscal budget. There is ALOT of money in the public domain...less lately because of both parties attempting to reign in deficits, which I hope gets under control soon
<kkathman> that really is the bigger problem in my opinion
<whiskers> kkathman, well...you don't need all those fancy words...just look around and see if any government agencies have handed MS or Apple money for a computer...instead of giving the tax dollars to the poor
<kkathman> that and education....the educational system in our country is very sad and in need of major overhaul
<kkathman> whiskers: you dont want the government to use computers?
<whiskers> kkathman, i am sick of "corporate welfare" that should be going to the poor not the rich.
<kkathman> I think maybe alot of people would be upset if they didnt :)
<kkathman> how do you define corporate welfare?  The government paying for corporations products?
<Blissex> whiskers: 5% of voters provide 95% of campaign donations. Guess what happens...
<kkathman> and, why do the poor need special treatment
<whiskers> kkathman, damn right...handing over taxdollars to the rich instead of the poor
<kkathman> well that is a normal by product of contemporary society, and has been for ... well as long as I can remember
<kkathman> the alternative is socialism and Im not for that
<Blissex> whiskers: the conservative take on that is: if the poor are so stupid not to understand how important it is to buy political favours, they get all they deserve.
<kkathman> I dont buy political favors and Im not poor
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> so your argument is inflammatory and unsubstantiated
<whiskers> kkathman, that is the point...you are NOT POOR.
<whiskers> kkathman, so there is no way in hell you are going to care about the poor....and you think just because you have money...they should all have money or else it is their fault
<whiskers> kkathman, well you tell which of the poor is going to get enough money to open another Microsoft...or IBM...or ATT...or SWBELL
<whiskers> kkathman, and have full ownership
<kkathman> I think it unfair that you judge me without knowing me. That is your problem. You see people with money as evil. I dont. I gave a full 25% of my income last year to charity and similar organizations, so I would ask that you not judge me on your generalistic grounds.
<whiskers> kkathman, i don't judge you...you said you were not poor....careless mistake
<kkathman> By definition I am not below povery level.
<kkathman> perhaps I am not using the same definition that you use for "poor"
<kkathman> People make decisions in their life everyday that have consequences. People need to be taught to make better decisions and thus better consequences. In ANY society, there will be "poorer" But for instance, the person in the US that is at the poverty level is STILL in the top 25% of the worlds wealthy.
<whiskers> kkathman, yea...right...in fact i knew many of them and they are not in the top25%...they are in the GRAVES.
<kkathman> Thats something to think about, when we begin to police the cutting of foreign aid on the grounds that "we need to solve our own problems here at home".  Where is the "idealisic" philosophy then?
<kkathman> many are very quick to scream at corporations, but their taxes help pay for subsidies to the so-called "poor" that do nothing but sit around and dont even take advantage of free programs offered to them. I see this everyday in schools.
<gdh> philosophy, politics, morality and trolling. what more could I ask for on a monday?
<whiskers> kkathman, those god damn corporations don't even pay taxes...they pay rich lawyers to dodge taxes
<kkathman> haha gdh...good morning and how are you today?
<gdh> kkathman: Glowing :) The sun is bright, I'm going to a concert tonight and my paycheque just cleared :)
<kkathman> whiskers:  dont be ignorant.  You talk much, but only from your mouth, not factual.
<kkathman> gdh you on the US west coast?
<pussfeller> actually, taxes pay for very little in the long run... the govt uses the printing press and borrowing to pay for most of its budget
<pussfeller> err much
<gdh> kkathman: No, am in the UK :)
<pussfeller> so instead of just steling from business, they steal from our children too
<whiskers> kkathman, you are ignorant asshole...and really you need to look up the definition of TAX ATTORNEY
<kkathman> gdh ahhhh kewl ... what part?
<gdh> kkathman: Am in the Grim North.. in a little town called Chorley - about 20 miles north of Manchester.
<edsuom> OK, I'll admit it. After Redhat 8 & 9, then Gentoo, then Debian, and thinking I liked "nuts & bolts" level distros, Kubuntu is awesome.
<kkathman> whiskers again with the personal attacks, which is very typical of someone that has no facts to back up their arguments. I am far from ignorant.
<kkathman> gdh - ahhh very nice. I have been to Manchester a few times...lovely area!
<pussfeller> whiskers, why call names just cause he doesn't agree with you
<gdh> kkathman: Lots of scraggy areas around too, but that's true of any large city :)
<gdh> kkathman: You just need to know where to avoid - again true anywhere
<pussfeller> heh not here, we have no bad section
<kkathman> true true gdh
<gdh> pussfeller: Ah, how's life at the north pole? :)
<kkathman> I have a colleague that hails from Newcastle  terrific guy
<pussfeller> ok, we have a population of like 10k in the whole county :)
<pussfeller> there are a few corn fields i wouldn'
<kkathman> but he's really nuts about his football team there :)
<pussfeller> t want to get caught at night in
<whiskers> pussfeller, because i suspect he is nothing but a cheap corporate whore...trying to self-justify his own greed and ambition
<gdh> kkathman: Yeh, football is an unfortunate disease... it seems none of the parties in the run up to the election this week have been taking a stand and promising to put more funding into finding a cure...
<gdh> most of the population suffer from it in some way or another
<kkathman> whiskers: more personal attacks...well, it always seems to end this way with you. 
<gibarian> hello everyone...just installed
<kkathman> gdh hahah...yes...big rivalry there he seems to be an anti Man U person, but I understand thats common for Newcastle :)
<whiskers> kkathman, that is right...you choose to defend corporations and the rich TAX ATTORNEYS...and then you have the gall to say they pay taxes for the poor.
<gibarian> now, where do I get an apt sources.list which has the firefox package?
<Tm_T> hmh
<kkathman> howdy there Tm_T :)
<gdh> kkathman: A good chunk of the country is happy to support 'anyone but Man U' =)
<kkathman> gdh so I understand :)
<gdh> whiskers: You really need to find a more appropriate forum for this...
<kkathman> gibarian I would say that your current sources probably have it, if you havent tampered with them :)
<gdh> gibarian: uncomment the 'universe' line in your sources.list
<pussfeller> whiskers, what justifies your greed and ambition? or are you pure?
<gibarian> ah, I'll try that
<gdh> gibarian: then install mozilla-firefox
<pussfeller> i know that wanting to use the govt to steal from everybody with money and give it to the poor makes you a better person, but still have a heart
<pussfeller> konqy cant do js bookmarks :(
<kkathman> pussfeller:  yes I found that out recently also 
<pussfeller> there has to be a contect menu for delicious somewhere
<gdh> pussfeller: It also fails horribly for maps.google.com, but hey :/
<kkathman> pussfeller:  you use Konqy for most of your browsing then?
<kkathman> Im still trying to choose between firefox and opera
<gibarian> right....I kind of like Kubuntu....very clean
<kkathman> for some reason I cannot get firefox to open a link in a new tab as opposed to opening a new instance of FF
<kkathman> I thought I had the settings right, cuz my win version works ine
<kkathman> fine
<gibarian> can't believe connecting to the Internet was so easy
<gdh> kkathman: funny, my Konq has started opening new links in tabs without me changing anything, and I wish it didn't :)
<gdh> gibarian: You should do adverts for AOL :)
<pussfeller> http://priyadi.net/archives/2004/11/04/using-bookmarklet-in-konqueror/
<kkathman> gdh lol...I like the tabs, I just hate closing windows all the time :)
<gibarian> gdh: no, seriously, with my knoppix HD-install it took me ages...with the little tutorial from the ubuntu website it was a matter of minutes
<pussfeller> kkathman, i have been out of laziness since i ditched gentoo on here and installed kubuntu
<gdh> gibarian: <nod> It's good to have a complete usable desktop by inserting a CD and pressing Return a few times
<gdh> even my crunchy old machine at work running vmware installed in about an hour which is very good going
<pussfeller> use the middle ouse to open in a new tab
<pussfeller> mouse
<kkathman> pussfeller:  you ran gentoo? I have heard good things about that, but its my understanding it tends to be geared around development?
<pussfeller> plus theres tabs controller as an extension that can option most things tab wise
<pussfeller> its a great distro if you have a fast processor
<pussfeller> and or if they make packages precomplied available like they keep hinting
<kkathman> pussfeller: yes I was reading in TUX magazine that they recommend it for high end workstations
<kkathman> they suggest without a DM too
<pussfeller> on a server, its great, cause nothing there will take long to compile even on a slow box
<kkathman> right :)
<pussfeller> but kde takes 24 hours plus
<pussfeller> on my p3 600
<pussfeller> plus emerging was crashing my box for some reason so I switched
<whiskers> pussfeller, well gentoo is ok...but it is tough keeping up with all the shit coming in everyday
<pussfeller> and i also want to sell linux installs to folks and gentoo just wouldnt work for noobs
<pussfeller> i think gentoo has been slipping, it seems... i can't be sure whats my failt and whats theres
<pussfeller> i still wanna know wtf happened to drobbins
<Tm_T> hi kkathman 
<kkathman> pussfeller:  do you find that ubuntu is good in that regard?  I.e. for noobies? I would think so since its fairly small (not like FC3) and very performant even on smallish machines.
<pussfeller> yes ubuntu is the easiest distro I have seen, once you get over the hidden repos stuff
<pussfeller> and with a rich dude behind, it should get even better
<kkathman> LOL
<kkathman> pussfeller: I agree, but I will admit to being only possibly a step or two above a newbie myself. But I tried several distros and ubuntu just installed perfectly each time on three boxes here, and operates flawlessly. I do wish there were better fonts I guess tho.
<edsuom> I did Gentoo for nearly 2 yrs. A royal pain. I really like what I'm seeing with (K)ubuntu.
<Tm_T> Kubuntu rocks
<kkathman> thanks for your input edsuom!  Did you get your issues worked out last night?
<edsuom> Well enough, thanks. I'm getting used to the sudo idea now.
<Tm_T> kkathman: did you got blog somewhere?
<kkathman> Tm_T: yes
<kkathman> thought I gave that to you
<edsuom> synaptic is truly awesome.
<Tm_T> hmm, don't remember
<GameCat> hi all
<kkathman> Tm_T in IM
<Tm_T> kkathman: thanks :)
<kkathman> np
<whiskers> what i can't understand is how those poverty stricken Africans over there ever obtained the resources to create ubuntu
<GameCat> whiskers: the man who is behind it is anything but poor
<GameCat> google mark shuttleworth
<kkathman> pussfeller: Im for you too :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: just wait when I got my own blog (or equal) up and running :)
<spiral> hi
<whiskers> GameCat, well i have heard that GNU plans to bankrupt him very soon..
<kkathman> Tm_T I look forward to that!
<GameCat> whiskers: really? do tell...
<whiskers> GameCat, well incubi says that if GNU starts sueing the shit out of these people...then they will listen
<GameCat> suing for what?
<whiskers> GameCat, for any attempt to make money off GNU property
<GameCat> but that's not incompatible with the gpl - making money is allowed
<GameCat> otherwise they'd be suing redhat
<kkathman> correct GameCat
<kkathman> you can sell "value add"
<pussfeller> gnu isnt suing anybody
<whiskers> GameCat, well RedHat has powerful resources that cause GNU to abstain for the moment
<GameCat> kkathman: what do i win? :)
* kkathman gives GameCat a cookie
* GameCat sets cookies to seeion-only
<GameCat> hehe session :)
<kkathman> ROFL
<pussfeller> the sco lawyers are going to be available soon i hear so maybe they can hire them
<schasi> which mule client should one use on linux?
<kkathman> pussfeller: hehe
<kkathman> pussfeller: And you certainly want those guyz :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: that will be a wide load of shit, I bet :p (my blog)
<GameCat> I have one of those
<GameCat> my problem is always getting up the energy to add stuff
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> Tm_T thats ok, I dont write everyday either...only when something hits me as important or unusual
<Tm_T> :)
<gunny> so it's a GNU viloation to make money Whiskers? 
<kkathman> Tm_T thats the purpose of blogging...publish your thoughts and ideas and share with others :)
<pussfeller> ubuntu isnt doing anything even remotely outside the gpl
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, and fine purpose it is!
<pussfeller> the gpl isnt anti money, its anti closed source
<gunny> pussfeller,  totally 
<kkathman> gunny: you cannot take something that has a GNU public license, then charge for that.  But if you compile things, add to them and invest your resources on, say a distribution, then you can charge for that. Its all in the packaging.
<reagleBRKLN> i'm trying to use smb4k to mount a smb share but it says "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)". also, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DerootificationStatus makes me think suid is not needed?
<gunny> Tivo must think making money is against GPL since they haven't sine it was started LOL
<pussfeller> i could sell cd's of apache for a billion dollars on my site if I wanted too
<gunny> kkathman, I understand that I was trying to understand what whiskers was selling
<gunny> er saying 
<kkathman> pussfeller: thats true, as long as you put some sort of value add on the disk :)
<pussfeller> personally autographed
<astro76> kkathman: that's not entirely accurate, added value is not a precondition, you could simpy charge to distribute source
<astro76> of course, who would pay for it
<kkathman> that value add has to be more or less unique too I would think
<pussfeller> nope just have to show the source and available for download for free too I think
<kkathman> astro76: actually I believe that you are right on that...because in that case you are incurring cost to distribute...thanks for that clarification :)
<astro76> pussfeller: indeed
<pussfeller> whats smb4k
<kkathman> Hey thoreauputic  :)
<thoreauputic> hi kkathman :)
<pussfeller> reagleBRKLN, your answer is in the faqs
<pussfeller> on the smb4k site
<reagleBRKLN> thanks!
<whiskers> you people amaze me...now you think you can sell openoffice and apache while someone else does the work
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> hmm, you gave me an idea...
<Tm_T> I will sell my Ubuntu cd-sets :p
<Tm_T> uuh, easy money ] ;=
<whiskers> you have to understand GNU would like to have a piece of RedHat's ass...they have millions that they could give GNU....but they are very powerful and have powerful alliances...so GNU simply has to abstain for the moment...and also SUSE is in a foreign country and their government doesn't give a shit what GNU thinks
<gdh> The GPL does not stop you selling GPL'd code. The market will stop you from being successful at it.
<kkathman> gdh: precisely
<kkathman> this again gets back to choice. People that write code and choose NOT to copyright, turn over that right legally, as gdh insinuates.
<kkathman> its a conscious choice.
<gdh> GPL protects your rights.. something like a BSD license allows commercial entities to legally modify your code and sell it, whilst not returning those changes to the source.
<gdh> so the greater good does not benefit from the changes
<kkathman> And the GNU people wanting RedHat, I dont think that holds water. Truly, if a lawyer thought there was a case here, dont you think that he would take it, knowing the pay out he'd get? Shoot, he'd charge GNU absolutely nothing to pursue it if there was a case :)
<kkathman> A lawyer passing on a sure thing?? heheh ::
<whiskers> kkathman, well...GNU is letting it slide for now...since RedHat did give GNU quite a bit of money
<whiskers> kkathman, but not near what they could get
<gdh> Do you really believe stallman is interested in 'loads of money'? Would he have founded GNU in the first instance? 
<gdh> Would he preach about 'free as in freedom, not as in price' at every opportunity?
<whiskers> gdh, well Stallman did accept a significant amount of money from RedHat
<kkathman> GNU taking money??? Say it aint so!
* psn wonders wth whiskers is babling about
<gdh> Of course GNU accepts donations - any large entity has costs to cover :)
<gdh> There's a little bit of difference between accepting donations and going out to bleed people dry
<kkathman> gdh I was only teasing a bit :)
<gdh> :)
<gdh> kkathman: wasn't aimed at you :)
<gdh> Anyway, much as I enjoy hypothesising in an inappropriate forum, I have carpet to grow =) cheerio :)
<kkathman> haha carpet to grow :)
<whiskers> psn,  well if you don't know what i am talking about...it is difficult to explain...the thing is GNU already accepted some money from powerful people so it is hard for them to do anything at this time
<whiskers> psn, perhaps this list would enlighten you
<whiskers> Thank GNUs
<whiskers> [image of the Head of a GNU] 
<whiskers> This list was recently revised as of 2000-12-15, and a number of donations from late 1998 were added to the list for the first time. We apologize for our oversight! If your listing is incorrect, or if you are listed here when you asked to remain anonymous, please email us and we will correct the problem.
<whiskers> 1999 Supporters
<whiskers> Large Donations Corporate Sponsors Patrons Sustaining Contributors Contributors Supporters
<whiskers> Large Donations
<whiskers> The Free Software Foundation acknowledges Cordelia Corporation for its generous grant of $100,000 to establish the Free Software Clearinghouse and On-line Catalog.
<whiskers> The Free Software Foundation acknowledges IDG World Expo Corporation for its award of the $25,000 IDG/Linus Torvalds Community Award.
<whiskers> Corporate Sponsor
<whiskers> IBM Corporation
<whiskers> Patrons ($5000 or more)
<whiskers> AT Computing (Netherlands)
<whiskers> Axis Communications (Sweden)
<whiskers> BlockStackers
<whiskers> copyleft.net
<whiskers> IDG World Expo
<whiskers> Yutaka Niibe (Japan)
<whiskers> Patmos International
<whiskers> Stichting NLnet (Netherlands)
<psn> whiskers: yeah so have kde so we'll soom take over the world muhahah
<whiskers> VA Linux Systems
<whiskers> Sustaining Contributors ($1000 to $4999)
<whiskers> Anonymous
<whiskers> David Baum
<whiskers> Larry Breyer and Thuy-Linh Chu
<whiskers> Bala Coomandur
<whiskers> Daedalus World Wide
<whiskers> Paul Eggert
<whiskers> EMC Corporation
<whiskers> Andy Glew
<whiskers> ECC2-97 Crackers
<whiskers> Kazuhisa Ichikawa (Japan)
<ojw> psn: if enough people run KDE, then it will be Intel, AMD, and the memory manufacturers taking over the world
<whiskers> David W. Ignat
<whiskers> IKARIOS (France)
<whiskers> Infomagic
<whiskers> Frank Kasper & Associates, Inc.
<whiskers> Donald and Jill Knuth
<whiskers> Kyoto Micro Computer (Japan)
<whiskers> Lynn H. Quam
<whiskers> Nihon Sun User Group (Japan)
<whiskers> Nord Family Foundation
<whiskers> Terence O'Gorman (Ireland)
<whiskers> O'Reilly & Associates
<whiskers> PacifiCorp Foundation, designated by David Boswell
<whiskers> Perforce Software, on behalf of Doug Jefferys
<whiskers> Radio Computing Services employees
<whiskers> Radio Computing Services Charitable Foundation
<whiskers> James Robinson
<whiskers> Server Corporation
<whiskers> Silicon Engineering
<whiskers> The Charles W. Sugnet Fund at the Boston Foundation
<whiskers> Toshiba Corporation
<whiskers> Shinobu Unakami (Japan)
<whiskers> United Way contributors
<whiskers> Rich Waters and Mary Ann Hauck
<whiskers> Whitecross Systems (United Kingdom)
<whiskers> Herbert O. Wolfe Foundation
<whiskers> Hiroo Yamagata (Japan)
<whiskers> Contributors ($500 to $999)
<whiskers> Ali Bahrami
<whiskers> Coalescent Technologies (Canada)
<whiskers> Eckardt & Braun Unix Consultants (Germany
<whiskers> psn, well it is only because qt had the upper hand with regard to kde development
<psn> whiskers: dream on boy
<ztonzy> what a paste :)
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> can anyone explain to my why I can't write to my floppy or win32 partitions?
<Almindor> I am in floppy and disk groups
<Almindor> and they both got 0660 permissions
<Almindor> oh and floppy also doesn't get vfat automaticly, I have to mount it manualy(I only have dos fs on my floppies) otherwise I get the "cannot determine type" error
<ojw> Almindor: where're your directories? in /mnt/  ?
<Almindor> win32 is in mnt
<Almindor> floppy is media
<Almindor> floppy points to /media/floppy0
<ojw> do you get the device icons on your desktop, that you can mount them from the context menu?
<Almindor> huh?
<Almindor> if I want to use "remote media" I have to go thru the system menu
<Almindor> as for win32
<Almindor> it's in fstab
<Almindor> I had cdroms "popup" shortly after install but it stopped for some reason :)
<Almindor> but I can use them normaly if I go throught the "remote places"
<Almindor> I just have to mount/eject them through it
<thoreauputic> Almindor: FWIW, this is my floppy line in fstab:
<thoreauputic> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<whiskers> psn, look again at the post...it is not you who are taking over the world....it is IBM who is going to take a large part of it back from Microsoft
<Almindor> thoreauputic, mine is same except for vfat, I got "auto"
<thoreauputic> try vfat, it seems to work
<Almindor> well but what if I have ext3 diskettes later?
<Almindor> and why can't I write?
<thoreauputic> Almindor: dunno
<thoreauputic> Almindor: I hardly use floppies these days...
<thoreauputic> but that works on my old win ones
<Almindor> yeah but I still have no write perms.. ;(
<Almindor> it's like if udev.permissions was ignored
<thoreauputic> hmmm
<Diablo-D3> damn damn damn
* Diablo-D3 tries to find a way to get more hd space
<psn> whiskers: well I still don't what ever that has to do with donations
<ojw> are you trying to write as the root user?  my /media/fd0 is owned by root, which means that 660 permissions don't give my own username write-access
<Almindor> ojw, they do if you are in "floppy" group
<Almindor> ojw they SHOULD
<Almindor> according to udev.permissions I have atleast
<whiskers> psn, well you just don't understand...these foundations were laid many years ago....and the fruits are nearly ripe
<ojw> what's the group for /media/fd0 ?
<Almindor> floppy
<ojw> ok
<Almindor> "/media/*
<Almindor> in my case
<psn> whiskers: if you think so that's your problem
<whiskers> psn, well there are plenty more FACTS i could post but i don't want to flood
<whiskers> psn, i think these facts are sufficient
<Almindor> hmm wait
<Almindor> only /fd[any]  is mentioned
<Almindor> no directories
<psn> whiskers: Haven't seen any facts at all yet
<whiskers> psn, hey well...too bad...i posted a few
<psn> whiskers: yes but nothing supporting your claim
<Almindor> # block devices
<Almindor> floppy/*:root:floppy:0660
<Almindor> fd[0-9] *:root:floppy:0660
<Almindor> these are the only ones concerning floppies in my udev file
<Almindor> if I mount fd0 it gets root:root not root:floppy
<whiskers> psn, whatever.
<Choubaka> Hahaa.
<Choubaka> So who's taking over the world now?
<ojw> how do you mount? using "sudo mount..."
<Almindor> that or the "remote places"
<Almindor> but the "remote places" fail because of the "auto"
<Almindor> but it's also the win32 which get's mounted on boot...
<Almindor> it's also ignored and put at root:root(should be root:disk)
* ojw isn't familiar with "remote places"
<Almindor> "storage media"
<Almindor> to be precise
<ojw> so you just need to find out what's mounting it, and why it's changing the directory permissions?
<Almindor> something like that :D
<sevilla> hola
<ojw> I've got "unmounted floppy/hd-partition icons" checked on my KDE desktop, which gives little "570MB" icons that you can mount, and they appear in /media/  -- don't know how that ties in with the methods you use to mount media
<ojw> in desktop behaviour
* Almindor never got those
<Almindor> how did you get that?  :)
<ojw> on the kde control panel, desktop, behaviour
<ojw> by default it doesn't show floppies or disk partitions I think, just CDs, cameras, USB disks etc.
<whiskers> well i will be hornswaggled....the new kexi is connecting just fine without any further change in glibc
<whiskers> and krita looks even better than gimpshop
<Almindor> well
<Almindor> it shows them
<Almindor> but I still don't have the permissions
<whiskers> unbelievable
<kkathman> been waiting for krita to be stable...hopefully its getting that way :)
<Almindor> whiskers, right
<Almindor> brb
<kkathman> well my patent attorney got back to me on the codec issue and it seems that we all are a little off base on it :) But its good :)
<kkathman> What comes into play here is the issue of "standards"  which I completely ignored..and its a good thing to keep in mind.
<kkathman> JPEG, AVI, MPEG and others are STANDARDS.  The Standard is NOT owned, it is published and in the public domain.
<kkathman> As such, anyone is free to create their own "codec" based on these standards, and in fact many exist both commerical and free.
<kkathman> If you produce an original DVD with an MPEG codec, you do NOT need a license, but your viewer does.  However, as I said, the codecs are readily available. Microsoft's MPEG codec is free of charge for instance, as are many. But there are others that are not.
<kkathman> So it seems that the incumbancy in more on the viewer than the creator I suppose.
<kkathman> I had one clarifying question that he hasnt responded back on...having to do with incumbancy of right when you use a software package that creates original content in a standards format.
<kkathman> so I thought that was interesting :)
<ojw> MPEG is public domain, kkathman?
<kkathman> the standard is yes
<ojw> sure?
<kkathman> the codec you use to view it might or might not be
<kkathman> yes the standard is public
<ojw> care to clarify?
<kkathman> i thought I just did above :)
<ojw> ok, "standard is in public domain".  So if I convert the standard from english to C++, it will still be PD?
<ojw> legal definition of PD obviously
<kkathman> well you dont convert the standard, but if you wrote a codec it would be your choice whether you wanted to place that codec in the public domain or, sell it for profit
<kkathman> its like the IEEE standards if you will...lots of people make devices and cables for IEEE and their respective devices can be patented
<kkathman> but you cant copyright or patent the standard
* ojw was under the impression that to write a piece of MPEG software, you had to obtain permission from a person who could prohibit you from doing so if they wished
<kkathman> the definition if you will
<kkathman> that is incorrect
<buz> i think you need a license to distribute it
<kkathman> if you want to write a new MPEG codec..go right ahead
<ojw> for example, the kubuntu distribution cannot legally distribute an MP3 decoder
<buz> actually, in some countries it could
<ojw> could they?  could I, as a Brit, publish it, and travel freely in the USA afterwards?
<kkathman> well this info came from a patent attorney in the video business so I would think he'd know
<kkathman> mmm...that I didnt ask him ojw
<kkathman> I think he was working in context of US patent law but I'll check if you want
<ojw> some things can look more unrestricted than they actually are, can't they?
<kkathman> but the actual standard itself for MPEG at least, is public domain and you can write one yourself if you want
<kkathman> I was amazed but now that he explained it, it makes sense
<ojw> I could write an MPEG player myself, and distribute it worldwide without breaking any country's laws?
<kkathman> look how many different ethernet cards there are...each one patented, but all based on the same standard right?
<ojw> there isn't an ethernet working group with an IP portfolio is there?
<kkathman> Im sure its the IEEE right?
<kkathman> I have not researched that tho
<kkathman> but thats the example he gave or one similar
<aljosa> link on howto conf. isdnlog to start a program on any call and do nothing else?
<bubi> whiskers: 
<ojw> ethernet = invented by xerox 1972-6, became a standard 1980, became IEEE standard 1983
<kkathman> right
<ojw> so can "ethernet" be distributed globally at zero cost, or is it part of a network card which costs money anyway?#
<kkathman> ojw I think thats the thing....you can IMPLEMENT the standard in proprietary unique ways...i.e. a board...and thats perfectly legal
<kkathman> just like you can write a codec based on the MPEG4 standard and sell it or distribute it
<kkathman> I mean there are 100s of codecs available both free and commerical
<ojw> how free though?
<ojw> they're not free enough to be distributed worldwide by debian or k/ubuntu
<kkathman> ojw I think you can download an MPEG codec for Linux and one for Windows for that matter
<pussfeller> thats cause redhat and debian are trying to make a point that should probably be made elsewhere
<ojw> you think they could distribute it, pussfeller?
<pussfeller> the same way gentoo and other distros do
<pussfeller> gentoo hasn't been sued and you can emerge all the codes and lame etc
<pussfeller> on the other hand, that doesn't mean they couldn't be....
<ojw> "hasn't been sued" might not be the perfect test of something's free-ness
<pussfeller> its a mess, thats for sure
<kkathman> bbiam - on a con call :)
<pussfeller> i seem to remember using warty and all I had to do was add universe and everthing was there
<pussfeller> now you have to add mariatt or something like that
<pussfeller> i could be wrong in recollection it ws a few months ago
<ojw> universe = what?  stuff which ubuntu themselves don't publish?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<Morten_> Hey - does Kubuntu have a function like Ubuntu (Gnome) where a icon shows in the systray when there is a update?
<joda> hey - quick question on Wifi in ubuntu. I'm having trouble getting it to connect to the correct accesspoint. is there some way to "blacklist" an accesspoint, so that my computer will never connect to it?
<joda> and failing that, is there som way to renew the ip of the wireless network card without restarting the network?
<gunny> Morten: I haven't found one yet
<Morten_> okay
<gunny> Morten: you can install the gnome one and rn it manually though
<gunny> that's what I do 
<Morten_> Well, i want KDE
<Morten_> ohh
<Morten_> is that hard to do?
<gunny> its just a gtk app not the entire desktop ;p;
<Morten_> okay ..
<gunny> sudo apt-get install update-manager
<gunny> sorry I had to look it up ;) 
<Morten_> thats all?
<gunny> yes
<Morten_> hmm, quite easy
<Morten_> ill try it, thx :)
<gunny> it will be an item in your kde system mneu 
<gunny> it just wont run automaticly
<joda> noone has any advice on the wireless network questions?
<gunny> sorry joda It's been  awhile since I used wireless in ubuntu and when I did, I only have 1 access point 
<joda> hmm - guess I'll have to go back and try google again :)
<whiskers> man this koffice is nice....kde has improved a lot over the years since i first saw them
<hussam> I have a saa7134 tv card. I loaded the driver using: modeprobe saa7134 card=11 tuner=2
<hussam> The video works but without sound. Linein volume is set correctly and all sound cables are set up correctly. The used to work in fedora and it still works in WindowsXP. Even if I hookup the tv card directly to the speakers, no sound comes out.
<hussam> any idea?
<whiskers> look at this BMI calculator in kspread....as if people won't know thats IBM turned around
<whiskers> or the HAL layer
<whiskers> this is humoruous
<Diablo-D3> heheh
<kkathman> nice I love short con calls :)
<whiskers> oh.well at least glibc did not have to have significant changes and ruin all of ubuntu's repositories
<joda> this sucks - I can get it to connect to the correct AP with the wireless network tool in the controlcenter, but I can't get it to pull an ip adress from the dhcp server, unless I restart the network
<joda> and when I do that, it connects to the wrong ap, and gets the wrong ip...
<whiskers> well i don't know why that Carnegie guy wanted IBM to be on equal footing with MS...but well i guess they are competitive
<SilvereX> anyone knows a command line parameter to konqueror to open url in new tab instead of new window?
<NTolerance> anyone know of any alternatives to klaptop
<NTolerance> it's just too unstable for me
<whiskers> i am sure glad i'm not tangled up with who is going to control the world....i am just waiting for my papers out of here.
<aljosa> is it posible to regenerate kde menu? apps are  in wrong submenus or missing.
<crimsun> aljosa: sudo update-menus
<kkathman> aljosa: you can change them in the KDE Control Center too
<aljosa> that
<aljosa> menu package in apt?
<whiskers> the funny thing is that even with commecial codecs....movies on os2 looked like shit....and on linux even with the free theora/vorbis....they look very nice
<aljosa> suse reports hfc-pci isdn card and it works. does it work with ubuntu?
<whiskers> aljosa, depends on how they compiled the kernel and what modules they included
<whiskers> aljosa, but it would seem strange if one had a different set of modules than another...becuase most distributors compile all possible modules
<aljosa> i need isdnlog to start a program with caller_id param, are there any conf utils for that available?
<whiskers> aljosa, what you can do is put the card in and try to manually load the driver with lsmod
<kkathman> Here is the response I have been waiting for from the patent attorney!!
<aljosa> crimsun: isn't update-menus for grub? it didn't work for kde menus..
<kkathman> I asked the following "If indeed it is true that the MPEG4 or whateve is a defined standard, then anyone or everyone should be capable of writing their own codec for reading or writing that format in whatever piece of software. So, if I wrote a piece of software to include the capability to write MPEG4 DVDs then Im breaking no laws or patent or copyright?
<kkathman> Answer... That is correct
<whiskers> kkathman, so what does all that bullshit mean...is mplayer legal
<kkathman> Further... If someone give you a DVD with content and you use a generic player in Linux and implemented any MPEG4 codec, then you are clean also.
<crimsun> aljosa: you're mistaking it for update-grub
<whiskers> kkathman, yes but is mplayer/mencoder legal on linux
<whiskers> in the US
<kkathman> according to him, whiskers if you write a package and write your own implemntation of the MPEG4 standard you arent breaking any laws
<edulix> hey !
<whiskers> kkathman, that is what mplayer did
<kkathman> so I dont know about mplayer personally, but you can extrapolate I suppose
<kkathman> then its clean
<edulix> still noone tried koffice 1.4 beta 1 in kubuntu ?
<whiskers> kkathman, but who is that guy ....does he speak for all lawyers in the US
<edulix> I'm having problems with the debs available in ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/koffice-1.4-beta1/kubuntu
<kkathman> hes a patent attorney for a video production corporation so Im pretty sure he knows what he's talking about
<kkathman> but it makes sense. to me
<edulix> that allegadly were done by kubuntu's creep
<whiskers> kkathman, well lawyers are a dime a dozen and they don't always agree on everything....so you might ask around before another one drags you before a judge.
<kkathman> now if you bought a commerical implementation of a codec, and simply included it with your player I think thats a problem
<whiskers> kkathman, no...mplayer wrote their own libavformat and libavcodec
<edulix> I get: "rying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkdchart.so.0.0.0', which is also in package kchart"
<kkathman> then its clean, legally
<whiskers> kkathman, that was their own implementation...but see ...nobody knows if it is legal on linux in the US
<edulix> is there any workaround for that kind of errors ?
<edulix> (apt-get -f install doesn't solve the problem)
<kkathman> cuz the MPEG4 standard (actually group of standards,  is in the public domain, developed by the ISO and IEC
<edulix> I also asked in #kubuntu-users but noone answered.. :-/
<edulix> ups
<edulix> I also asked in kubuntu-users mailing lists but noone answered.. :-/
<kkathman> I am sure however, that if you tried to package Microsoft's MPEG4 codec in something, even tho its free, I think thats pretty iffy
<Diablo-D3> wtf is the questiom?
<kkathman> cuz Im sure its under the EULA for personal use only
<Diablo-D3> microsoft's mpeg4 codec is not mpeg4
<whiskers> kkathman, well i don't really give a shit...i am just going to use theora/vorbis/flac....and avoid the whole issue
<Diablo-D3> so that solves your problem right there
<Diablo-D3> _that_ and ffmpeg can already playback faulty microsoft mpeg4 data
<kkathman> thats good too, cuz they are open source codecs right?
<whiskers> it is similar to that libwv2 which is an optional compile for koffice....and i will just avoid the whole issue
<error403> could somebody please point me in the direction of an APT source for wine ?
<whiskers> i don't need MS commercial codecs or thier proprietary formats
<whiskers> error403, it should be in synaptic
<kkathman> Diablo-D3 or Whisker do you guyz use Synaptic very often?
<whiskers> error403, oh..sorry you want the source
<error403> yeah
<Diablo-D3> I use synaptic sometimes
<kkathman> error403: maybe www.winehq.org   (or maybe .com)
<error403> im only on default sources at the mo
<error403> i mean to install it with APT
<whiskers> kkathman, when it is possible...but most of the stuff in synaptic that i looked at would break the system
<error403> damn, im confusing myself...
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: i wonder if you can help me solve an issue Im having with it
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: what?
<whiskers> kkathman, so i just compiled a lot of stuff myself...and a lot more to go
<error403> whiskers: what source do i need to add to apt/synaptic to get the wine package?
<kkathman> whiskers and Diablo-D3  I do an apt-get update...not a problem...goes through fine.  But I get in Synaptic and it reports I have a bunch of "broken" packages.
<error403> or will i need to compile from source?
<whiskers> kkathman, that is right ...because like i just said ...a lot of stuff in synaptic will break your system
<whiskers> kkathman, that is why i compile my own
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: apt-get fix...something
<Diablo-D3> apt-get check methinks
<whiskers> kkathman, just look at apache2-dev and watch how much it will break if you try to install it
<kkathman> My apache2 seems to work ok...or has for about 2 months now under my development load
<kkathman> course I dont open it up either
<whiskers> kkathman, no...go back and look at apache2-threaded-dev and act like you are going to install it....but watch what happens and then don't install it
<whiskers> kkathman, there is a whole lot of stuff in synaptic that will break your system
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: thank you that was what I needed
<kkathman> it was "freemind" that had unresolved dependencies
<whiskers> kkathman, no...that is not what i am talking about...just go look for yourself
<whiskers> kkathman, there is some stuff that wants to take out the whole of gnome
<whiskers> kkathman, that is why i had to compile libdb4.3 myself
<kkathman> whiskers: I had that experience once with xfce... I installed it and it really lunched my gnome install
<Choubaka> whiskers: wtf.
<Choubaka> stop spreading FUD
<kkathman> but my apache works fine ... havent had a prob
<whiskers> Choubaka, it is not fud...go look for yourself....and quit acusing
<Choubaka> "a lot" of packages from synaptic will not break anyone's system.
<whiskers> Choubaka, go to synaptic and try to get apache2-threaded-dev
<Choubaka> unless they're using breezy
<whiskers> Choubaka, simple...just try it before opening your mouth
<kkathman> I installed apache through Xampp and had no probs at all
<whiskers> kkathman, the threaded version or the crippled non-threaded
<Choubaka> whiskers: installs perfectly.
<kkathman> but again thats just me and I use the standard ubuntu stuff cuz Im not advanced enough to go and get into compiling libs :)
<whiskers> Choubaka, you used synaptic for apache2-THREADED-dev
<whiskers> Choubaka, or did you pick something else
<Choubaka> whiskers: yes.
<kkathman> whiskers: no idea...I just followed the instructions on the xamp linux site and it installed and worked
<Choubaka> apache2-threaded-dev
<whiskers> Choubaka, well it sure doesn't work  here.
<kkathman> I just need it for a localhost server to test my web designs
<Choubaka> I do not know what you have done to your system.
<Choubaka> but stop spreading FUD
<whiskers> Choubaka, it is not fud...this is the message i get....depends on libapr0 and libdb4.2 which will not be installed
<whiskers> Choubaka, now perhaps you did not follow through
<Choubaka> whiskers: you have some weird settings.
<kkathman> whiskers is it possible that in the tweaking that you have done, i.e. your own compiles, that something caused a problem elsewhere? Just asking if thats a possibility.
<Choubaka> my apache also depended on those, and worked just fine
<whiskers> kkathman, no..because synaptic is completely unaware of what i compile
<Choubaka> ...
<Choubaka> that is the problem.
<whiskers> Choubaka, it says those will not be installed
<whiskers> Choubaka, period...no fud about it
<Choubaka> whiskers: maybe you have installed some external packages that conflict with those packages.
<whiskers> Choubaka, i just told you...synaptic knows nothing of what i compile
<Choubaka> yeah
<Choubaka> and that's a problem
<r3v> any one using kopete 10.0?, how did that make it into the apt tree?
<whiskers> Choubaka, synaptic says libdb4.2 and libapr0 will not be installed...perhaps you did not follow through
* kkathman decides its a good thing I dont try to tweak libs and the kernel :)
<Choubaka> whiskers: follow through what?
<whiskers> Choubaka, select apache2-threaded-dev and mark for installation and then press apply
<Choubaka> I did
<Choubaka> worked.
<kkathman> r3v: I used to use Kopete but apparently they are being sued out of business for copyright infringement so I quit
<Choubaka> installed
<whiskers> Choubaka, and you see no comments about libapr0 or libdb4.2
<Choubaka> apache2-threaded-dev doesn't even depend on those.
<Choubaka> only their -devs
<whiskers> Choubaka, that is the message i get
<Choubaka> which also installed just fine :)
<r3v> kkathman: well 10.0 was released broken.  I wanna use it, but it just doesn't work well at all
<whiskers> Choubaka, what version of hoary are you using
<r3v> kkathman: european crap getting them?
<Choubaka> what version of hoary? wtf.
<Choubaka> Hoary is Hoary.
<kkathman> r3v: yes...exactly, have you tried their website maybe there is a notice of 10.0
<whiskers> Choubaka, well maybe not....apparently something is different between what i see and what you see
<Choubaka> apparently
<r3v> kkathman: nothing on website about that prob, but devels know about it.  it's fixed in cvs apparently
<Choubaka> our system seems broken
<Choubaka> your*
<kkathman> rv3 ahh ok
<whiskers> Choubaka, no my system is not broken...except for linmodem support
<Choubaka> but I doubt other people are having the same trouble as you.
<r3v> kkathman: can't the european crap be fixed by using servers outside of europe?
<whiskers> Choubaka, well i got a preliminary version of hoary...so who knows
<Choubaka> preliminary?
<Choubaka> wtf?
<Choubaka> There is only one hoary.
<kkathman> r3v: I honestly dont know that much about the European issues, but if you have a solution Im sure the Kopete people would love to hear them :)
<whiskers> Choubaka, yes...when i got it..it said something about pre-release or something
<Choubaka> saying "many packages from synaptic will break your system" is FUD
<whiskers> Choubaka, beats me....but i definitely see something different than you do
<r3v> kkathman: well... my solution ends in 11 days.  so don't think it'd help much :)
<Choubaka> whiskers: when did you last run apt-get upgrade ?
<whiskers> Choubaka, never
<Choubaka> well, DUH
<Choubaka> keep your system upgraded.
<Choubaka> Hoary has gone stable.
<kkathman> r3v I do have 0.10 actually...comes std with ubuntu
<whiskers> Choubaka, well that is what i told you...my system is a little different than yours
<Choubaka> a lot of things should have changed after you installed the pre-release hoary
<kkathman> r3v whats the bug?
<Choubaka> since*
<r3v> kkathman: it just doesn't get/recieve messages sometimes
<r3v> kkathman: on AIM
<r3v> kkathman: as far as me and some friends can tell it seems random
<kkathman> r3v ooooooooo the worst kind of problem
<Choubaka> whiskers: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Choubaka> at least have an up-to-date system before you start complaining.
<pussfeller> i cant wait for google to do an instant messenger
<pussfeller> then its goodby msn
<Choubaka> Googim.
<kkathman> r3v: one of the odd things about these all in one IMers, is that they are all hacks into the respective servers, and AOL Yahoo, etc are always doing weird things to attempt to block those hacks, so that might explain the randomness
<r3v> kkathman: yeah
<Choubaka> because it's pop to have a proprietary protocol.
<Choubaka> damn them bastards.
<kkathman> I guess I dont understand ... if you have a free service and it basically behooves you to have lots of people on your messenger network, why would they object to 3rd party involvement...I know they say "security" but I dont believe that
<r3v> I just wish people I know would just agree on one, sucks having 4 accounts on diff protocols just to talk to everyone I wanna
<r3v> that's an easy one
<kkathman> r3v the ads?
<r3v> they get $$ for them ads they put in their messengers
<bubi> whiskers: 
<kkathman> wow...I guess thats true
<r3v> my messenger has no ads, so I use their network and they don't get money from sponsors
<r3v> well they probably lie and say that I see their ads for more money, but you get the idea :)
<bubi> i played with hdparm and hdparm.config but i still cant get dma enable
<whiskers> bubi, yes
<kkathman> gotcha...lol...I never pay attention to those ads..and MSN doesnt have them do they, except that MSN Today thing?
<bubi> i played with hdparm and hdparm.config but i still cant get dma enable
<whiskers> bubi, what is it 
<bubi> i played with hdparm and hdparm.config but i still cant get dma enable
<whiskers> bubi, ok did you compile hdparm6.1 first
<bubi> it doesnt alow me to
<bubi> uhmm no
<eckhart> hi
<whiskers> bubi, because there were some block issues
<kkathman> I know that AOL finally just gave up on their litigation against Trillian
<bubi> ahh
<whiskers> bubi, well go do that first
<bubi> do u have link for it
<bubi> ill google
<whiskers> bubi, i can't remember all the links but i have the source here if you want it
<bubi> sure mail it
<whiskers> ok...what is that gmail address agai
<whiskers> again
<bubi> dragan.marinovic@gmail.com
<r3v> another thing on a diff topic, when will bzflag version 2.anything be apt-get'able?
<r3v> right now I am running pre-compiled from sf.net in my home dir, but I know that it is actually keeping some people in my LUG from using [k] ubuntu
<r3v> (we play alot of games)
<whiskers> bubi, ok it is on its way
<bubi> cool tnx
<bubi> ill get back after compile and trial :P
<whiskers> bubi, ok no problem
<whiskers> bubi, how many burners do you have
<bubi> one dvd burner and a regular CD rom
<whiskers> bubi, ok is your burner /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd
<bubi> dvd is HDA 
<Diablo-D3> not this again
<whiskers> bubi, no...which device is allocated to it
<bubi> remmeber sata disk :)
<Diablo-D3> whiskers: his dvd _is /dev/hda
<bubi> yeh
<bubi> :P
<bubi> u gotta love sata disks
<whiskers> bubi, uh..oh...you are going to have to make some changes to my config file
<Diablo-D3> bubi: not really
<bubi> i did it allready
<Diablo-D3> your sata driver sucks
<bubi> no
<Diablo-D3> its the current policy that any sata driver that uses the scsi subsystem officially sucks
<bubi> sata disk is A OK
<Diablo-D3> policy of Linus I mean
<whiskers> bubi, ok...well you see where i have /dev/hda...that is for my hard drive...and where i have the settings for /dev/hdd...that is for the burner....so don't get them confused and translate to your system
<bubi> yes whiskers i saw it and corrected it for my system setup
<whiskers> bubi, well ok...do a hdparm -tT and see if you don't notice a large difference
<whiskers> bubi, but with that sata stuff i don't know anything
<whiskers> bubi, it might work and it might not...i don't know because i don't have that hardware
<bubi> ill probe it frist with my original setup
<bubi> BBL
<bubi> 15 mins
<r3v> while no one is talking... bzflag... newer one... version 2... can it be added to [k] ubuntu
<kkathman> anyone know anything about java runtime and/or java virtual machine?
<r3v> yeah
<r3v> i use it
<r3v> program for it when I have to
<kkathman> r3v ok.. I installed the java sdk the other night
<r3v> sdk?.. that one's not an option anymore :-P
<kkathman> there is an application I want to use, but it is giving me dependencies..
<r3v> jdk or jre?
<r3v> which dependencies?
<kkathman> r3v:  j2rel.4, java2-runtime, and java-virtual-machine
<r3v> oh... your trying to apt-get it?
<kkathman> r3v I did an apt-cache search java, and Im tryng to figure out what exactly I need
<r3v> well... you have j2re, but not in .deb format
<r3v> is there a way to make apt-get ignore dependancies?
<kkathman> dunno
<r3v> or are you up on making .deb's?
<kkathman> but I suppose there are pkgs there
<kkathman> I think there IS a deb there
<r3v> there are no official java packages in .deb in debian and I think not in ubuntu... due to the liscensing being retarded
<kkathman> but there are also pkgs in the repos
<kkathman> r3v hold on let me check something
<r3v> I'm on a debian machine right now so I can't check
<kkathman> jamvm - Java Virtual Machine which conforms to JVM specification 2
<kkathman> java-common - Base of all Java packages
<kkathman> those are the ones I see
<kkathman> theres also a lib there too
<r3v> what are you trying to install?
<kkathman> those 3 dependencies
<r3v> that depends on java2-runtime?
<kkathman> j2rel.4,  java2-runtime,   java-virtual-machine
<r3v> but you want one of them cause of another program right?
<kkathman> yep
<r3v> and that would be?
<kkathman> its called "Freemind"
<kkathman> its a mind mapping tool
<kkathman> but if there is something else I'll use that ;)
<r3v> this is more a dependancy issue than a java issue
<kkathman> its at freemind.sourceforge.net
<r3v> cause you got java from java.sun.com right?
<kkathman> yep
<eckhart> hi
<r3v> so you have j2re, just apt-get doesn't know it
<kkathman> i installed the java sdk I think
<eckhart> i just downloaded the koffice 1.4 beta and installed it
<eckhart> now i have the problem that kexi does not work
<r3v> kkathman: what if you try apt-get -m install freemind
<kkathman> r3v hold on let me double check that ok?
<r3v> kkathman: nevermind... doesn't work
<r3v> join #debian
<r3v> whoops :)
<kkathman> r3v I installed the file from this site:  http://192.18.97.149/ECom/EComTicketServlet/BEGIN6B998FCCA483D3BA9C581DB3A183C81A/-2147483648/839847183/1/615302/615170/839847183/2ts+/westCoastFSEND/jdk-1.5.0_03-oth-JPR/jdk-1.5.0_03-oth-JPR:4/jdk-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin
<kkathman> it was a bin from the java.sun.com site
<r3v> rumour has it, java-package is the new name for mpkg-j2se... err,
<r3v>              I mean j2se-package... DAMN IT, CAN'T THEY PICK A NAME?!  Anyway,
<r3v>              it lets you build a .deb file from Sun's non-free upstream Java
<r3v>              distributions.  See "man make-jpkg".  Cf. "make-kpkg" (from
<r3v>              kernel-package).only in sarge and sid currently, but it's a -all
<r3v>              package, so it's safe to use it in woody. This packages lives in
<r3v>              'contrib', so make sure you have that in your sources.list.
<r3v> sorry for flood, but most arn't talking anways :)
<r3v> that will let you make your own .deb from the thing you download from java.sun.org
<r3v> then you will have the dependancy
<kkathman> hmm ok
<kkathman> I will check that out
<kkathman> thank you :)
<r3v> if you ever are having issues with apt
<r3v> the 'dpkg' bot on #debian is really good
<whiskers> kkathman, well i don't see why you get so gung ho on .net or java
<whiskers> kkathman, the best code was written in c,C++, and objc
<r3v> whiskers: what?
<r3v> whiskers: best code is in assembly :)
<whiskers> r3v, well yes but i did not want to bring out an atomic bomb to kill a mosquito
<r3v> haha
<r3v> that would kill it though
<r3v> wouldn't wanna take a change it lived :)
<whiskers> kkathman, as far as i can tell...java and .net both only are useful as network apps
<whiskers> kkathman, and since most people only have one computer....i dont see the need for networked applications
<r3v> i don't wanna start a war with this, but I think qt is easier for networking then java
<r3v> what??? only one
<r3v> i have 4 on this desk alone
<whiskers> kkathman, say other than bittorrent...but that did not require java or .net either
<r3v> he needs it to run some brain mapping software btw
<whiskers> r3v, yes he sure does...i think all these corporations are lunatics
<Shaquile> Do you know how many people who is in jail in USA?
<whiskers> Shaquile, yes...damn near the whole country
<r3v> not the 'whole' country
<r3v> i'm not :)
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: millions
<Diablo-D3> Im in prison
<Diablo-D3> right now
<whiskers> Shaquile, the US is trying to make money off the prison systems now
<Shaquile> whiskers: no..
<Shaquile> whiskers: But 8 millions.... that's my whole country :P Sweden
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: You are? Noo
<Diablo-D3> 8 million is quite a lot
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: yup, ircing from prison
<whiskers> Shaquile, well uh...just be glad you don't live here
<Shaquile> Diablo-D3: You can't irc when your in prison? 
<Shaquile> whiskers: :/
<Diablo-D3> Shaquile: No. You can't.
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, funny you mentioned that...i heard in the news somewhere that they were going to let prisoners have their own websites....so they can tell their side of the story
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, but i haven't heard anything more on it in awhile
<Diablo-D3> yeah, because its stupid
<r3v> I wouldn't be surprised if you could soon.  Apparently it's cruel and unusual punishment to not have cable
<Diablo-D3> we dont need more fucking bloggers
<Diablo-D3> r3v: its not cable thats bad
<Diablo-D3> I think prisoners should have full access to the news stations
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, yes...i think we do...they take away all those people's voting rights and everything else....they should be able to tell their side of the story
<Diablo-D3> But anything else should be fully restricted
<r3v> I don't think prisoner should have tv access at all
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, i think they should be given websites
<Diablo-D3> r3v: no, they should always be informed of the outside world
<Diablo-D3> r3v: that in itself is a punishment
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, no...not be informed...but inform the world
<r3v> Diablo-D3: you think what you want, I'll think what I want :)
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, they should have their own websites to tell the tragedies this government imposes on them
<Diablo-D3> whiskers: I'm not even paying attention to you
<Diablo-D3> I already said that we dont need more clueless bloggers
<Diablo-D3> And thats it.
<Diablo-D3> Period. End of conversation.
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, well we end it in disagreement
<Diablo-D3> Not really, I can just have you put in prison.
* Diablo-D3 is President Bush!
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, big fucking deal...i've been there and the nuthouses too
<Diablo-D3> ooooh shiney!
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, it won't change a damn  thing
<Diablo-D3> whiskers: fear my brand of humor
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, we disagree and that is that....i belong on the Holy Mountain...not in this place
<pussfeller> im even more powerful than you Diablo-D3 
<pussfeller> im dick cheney
<Diablo-D3> Goddamn, you're on irc too?!
<pussfeller> yes, now back you your room
<Diablo-D3> Dick, when you pas the fridge, get me a beer
<Diablo-D3> ... you know, there is something seriously wrong with that.
<whiskers> well i am bigger than both of yall...i am Rush Limbaugh
<Diablo-D3> bah, fucking druggie
<pussfeller> what? what? what?
<whiskers> no Elvis was a druggie...Rush is a bag of hot air.
<pussfeller> rush used to be pretty funny
<Diablo-D3> er, wasnt it Rush that was busted for being a druggie?
<pussfeller> yep, exposed more than busted
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, no that was Oral Roberts I think...who drove his son to commit suicide
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, you know that has to be a tough road.
<pussfeller> oral roberts didn't drive his son to commit suicide, jeesh
<whiskers> pussfeller, yes he did
<Diablo-D3> no, he just drove him to walmart to get the gun
<pussfeller> one of his kids killed himself, but its not oral roberts fault
<whiskers> pussfeller, he tried to force Christianity on his son....and his son rebeled
<pussfeller> his son was full grown when he did it
<Diablo-D3> hell, if I was stuck in a christian world, I'd commit suicide too
<pussfeller> oral roberts was a great man back in the day
<whiskers> pussfeller, same thing with Jim Baker....he tried to force Christianity on his wife....and she rebelled by fucking other men
<pussfeller> then he got rich and the story gets muddy
<pussfeller> heh, no whiskers
<whiskers> pussfeller, yes..she did...she even married another man
<NTolerance> hay gays, what's going on in this Communism?
<NTolerance> :cool:
<pussfeller> bakker was in the can on trumped up charges and she married a rich man who was bakkers best friend, and a fellow "brother"
<whiskers> pussfeller, yes...well so what ....a damn preacher knocked up my wife
<whiskers> pussfeller, i say fuck these Americans
<pussfeller> bakker met tammyfaye in bible school btw, so I doubt if jim bakker forced anything on her
<pussfeller> a bunch of preachers killed jesus, so go figure
<NTolerance> you at work whiskers, or are you at home leeching off of the welfare state?
<whiskers> NTolerance, i am not leeching....i did not even qualify for food stamps because the Mexicans and the Blacks all needed them
<pussfeller> he could be at work leeching off the welfare state
<NTolerance> ah
<whiskers> NTolerance, i am trying to get my papers in order so i can leave this fucking country
<NTolerance> do so
<pussfeller> i have a freind, a former staffer for one of the socalled "contract with america" republicans, who is paid to get govt grants for a huge ag company
<NTolerance> immediately
<kkathman> whew man he's hitting everyone today, minorities, Christians, anyone thats not to blame for the world? hehe
<NTolerance> move to Communist China
<NTolerance> or even better
<Diablo-D3> heh
<NTolerance> North Korea
<whiskers> kkathman, nope...just stating facts..
<Diablo-D3> I want to move to another country =/
<pussfeller> i want to move to commie china!
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, well i damn sure do.
<pussfeller> or japan that would be better
<Diablo-D3> japan would be nice if I spoke japanese
<pussfeller> i figure learning ruby will help if i move to japan
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, nope...I know where I am supposed to go...I have some friends on the Holy Mountain....and that is where I need to be.
<Diablo-D3> wtf is this holy mountain bullshit you keep talking about?
<pussfeller> Olympus?
<pussfeller> You know Zues?
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> oops wrong window ;)
<whiskers> pussfeller, here...learn about REAL Men
<whiskers> http://www.macedonian-heritage.gr/Athos/
<pussfeller> like freddy mercury?
<NTolerance> that links to goatse
<whiskers> pussfeller, who in the hell was Freddy Mercury
<whiskers> NTolerance, not hardly.
<NTolerance> it might as well
<Diablo-D3> freddy mercury, the zath... zath....
<Diablo-D3> zath...
<Diablo-D3> Goddamnit >_<
<whiskers> NTolerance, no...those monks are not queer...they live alone and separated in the caves and cliff sides
<whiskers> NTolerance, they are not like the damn Catholics
<pussfeller> i like their outfits better than the catholics
<pussfeller> you can't go wrong with a nice basic black
<whiskers> pussfeller, the color is significant
<kkathman> the facts according to Whiskers tho, and they arent facts, only opinions.
<pussfeller> Johhny cash wrote a song about it, i know
<whiskers> kkathman, they are facts
<whiskers> kkathman, i have been there
<kkathman> well I take offense at your statements and you blatent insenstivity, and those are the facts :)
<whiskers> kkathman, well tell that to someone who gives a damn
<whiskers> kkathman, because i sure as hell don't
<pussfeller> whiskers do you banned from a lot of chat rooms
<bubi> ok whiskers i compiled hdparm and sorry coz it took so long ( family )
<NTolerance> yeah no kidding
<whiskers> bubi, ok...well keep the hard drive settings for whatever your hard drive device is and keep the dvd settings for whatever your dvd is...and then do hdparm -tT and see if it makes a difference
<NTolerance> this sort of crap won't stand in most places on the intarweb
<whiskers> pussfeller, i don't give a damn if all the capitalist pigs ban me
<NTolerance> hehe
<NTolerance> paychecks are awesome, ever get one?
<whiskers> NTolerance, don't have any use for that shit
<whiskers> NTolerance, just like the monks on the Holy Mountain
<NTolerance> how'd you buy your PC? sure it has components produced by corporations
<NTolerance> you are feeding the evil menace
<NTolerance> capitalism is all your fault
<whiskers> NTolerance, well i got a retirement from Teaching
<NTolerance> oh nice
<NTolerance> so you spread your communist propaganda to kids?
<whiskers> NTolerance, you are damn right...but this god-dammed government won't let me speak to my kids for 11 years now
<NTolerance> haha
<NTolerance> when i was a little kid i'd rather play Super Nintendo than pretend to be little Lenin
<whiskers> NTolerance, laugh it up fuzzball...you may be next in line
<kkathman> gee I wonder why
<pussfeller> heh
<NTolerance> next for what?
<whiskers> NTolerance, well they may not let you speak to your kids for 11 years either.
<NTolerance> i don't have kids
<pussfeller> these kind of things do happen quite frequently in america actually
<NTolerance> the power of the US government is so far-reaching that it prevents me from speaking to my non-existant children
<NTolerance> the horror
<pussfeller> the court system is heavily slanted towards females
<NTolerance> either way
<NTolerance> you stand a better chance if you're not batshit crazy idiot
<NTolerance> -a
<NTolerance> i hate klaptop
<kkathman> lol NT
<NTolerance> it's now decided that i have 0% battery power
<NTolerance> although i'm plugged in
<kkathman> Theres that invasive government again...working through the power lines to give you false information NTolerance !
<NTolerance> i know
<NTolerance> i opened up the klaptop icon in GIMP and I saw a few pixels which resemble George Bush
<NTolerance> they are haxoring my PC
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> its just a matter of time now
<kkathman> they will secretly download porn to your computer, then come arrest you :)
<NTolerance> hey now that'd be cool
<kkathman> lol
<NTolerance> forget welfare, automated government porn service
* kkathman checks the US budget...ah shucks, no provision.....but maybe...yes  an Black OPs!!!
<kkathman> whole new idea...not food stamps...but porn stamps
* blueeel needs a bit of help on installing superkaramba... anyone?
<NTolerance> hrm
<NTolerance> should be able to install it through synaptic
<NTolerance> should be easy
<blueeel> synaptic ?
<NTolerance> yeah
<NTolerance> it's a package manager
<NTolerance> run this
<NTolerance> apt-get install synaptic
<NTolerance> errr
<NTolerance> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<blueeel> ok... one step closer... thanks a lot...
<NTolerance> then run it and you can search for packages like superkaramba
<NTolerance> or if you want to cut to the chase
<NTolerance> you could probably just run
<NTolerance> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<NTolerance> yeah that will work too
<blueeel> tried that... but it says there no such package...
<NTolerance> but you need to have synaptic
<NTolerance> hrm
<NTolerance> maybe you need to enable some more repositories
<NTolerance> do this
<NTolerance> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<NTolerance> uncomment the universe repositories
<NTolerance> and try again
<blueeel> hmm... needed to run a sudo apt-get update first...
<blueeel> ... and i worked that out myself... hoooray!
<blueeel> thanks a lot, NTolerance...
<kkathman> smouche!!! howdy there sir!
<smouche> brother kkathman, what's cooking?
<kkathman> ohh same ol same ol..but doing good :)
<kkathman> yerself?
<smouche> back to a normal schedule after a week of semi-vacation; not enthused...
<kkathman> ahhhh easing back into things I imagine
<smouche> but I'll be back in the swing of it in a day or two
<kkathman> yeah dont try to get into it too fast :)
<smouche> heh heh, no such thing as easing in, where I work
<kkathman> lol
<NTolerance> sorry, forgot that step blueeel
<NTolerance> so you got it installed?
<blueeel> NTolerance: yup...
<NTolerance> nice
<NTolerance> beware though
<NTolerance> most of the apps take up a good bit of CPU time even when they're not displayed
<blueeel> heh... how do i change the default font in konsole? i can hardly tell a "d" from a "c"...
<NTolerance> settings -> font
<smouche> kkathman, you installed java, right?  Which package did you use?
<NTolerance> i use Bitstream Vera Sans mono under "other"
<smouche> heh, that's the only font that looks any good on my system.
<kkathman> smouche I did...it was a bit of a chore, and even then It didnt install the JRE
<kkathman> but I have the instructions if you want them
<smouche> no JRE?  so, does it at least work with Opera?  when I start opera it complains about java being missing - don't know what it wants it for...
<kkathman> well I dont have that problem, no
<kkathman> but Ive never had it complain
<kkathman> smouche: let me send you this stuff and you can read through it
<smouche> that's ok, kkathman, let me try to find my original install routine for that; I think I used somebody's shell script, and it worked.
<kkathman> ok
<blueeel> okay... then here comes my last question (i've googled it a lot): how do i get to play any video at all?
<smouche> hopefully I have it buried somewhere in my bookmarks, or on another box.
<kkathman> I gotta get back in touch with that guy smouche cuz I gotta get the JRE installed too
<blueeel> i've had problems with all the distros and all the players i've tried with... (suse, debian, gentoo, onebase, mandrake, etc...)
<smouche> kkathman, is the JRE the same as the "java runtimes" I hear about, or something else?
<smouche> blueee1, have you tried xine-ui? or maybe kaboodle?
<smouche> mplayer, as a browser plug-in anyway, seems really crappy, on my system anyway.
<kkathman> smouche I dunno actually... I was trying to install that Freemind
<kkathman> and it came up with 3 dependencies
<smouche> kkathman: check out the groovy install script on this page; maybe you could adapt these instructions, at least for your JRE install.  I used this before, and it seemed to work...
<smouche> (but check the end of the thread for any updates)
<smouche> oops
<smouche> forgot the url!
<smouche> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<smouche> kkathman, the Freemind wiki has notes on debian installs, don't know how accurate they are for us...
<kkathman> I
<kkathman> I will check that out
<blueeel> smouche: now i've tried both xine-ui and kaboodle... they just crash when i try to play a file...
<smouche> just for the hell of it, I'm gonna run that shell script, kkathman, and say no to everything but the java, maybe it'll work (some stuff is messed up with that, gnome-baker and acro-reader in particular, I think)
<smouche> blueee1, what about sound apps?  Can you play mp3, etc?  I'm thinking maybe the sound engine is what's crashing your video, but I dont really know...
#kubuntu 2005-05-11
<kkathman> ok let me know about that approach
<blueeel> smouche: dunno really... now i can't umount my cdrom drive... gotta figure that one out first...
<kkathman> blueeel: if your icon is still on the desktop, right click and choose eject
<blueeel> kkathman: it's not...
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> thats the way it worked for me
<smouche> well, here come the backports,  sheesh, I hate using backports...
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> just a hastle getting all those public keys
<mrmanic> blueeel: have you tried typing "sudo eject /dev/cdrom" into a terminal?
<smouche> well, now that I recall, I've got almost everything this script is going for already; I think I ran it and then commented out the extra repos; but I don't understand why I didn't get the JRE...
<kkathman> I will go check out that freemind wiki
<blueeel> mrmanic: ahh... thanks a lot... i was just about to reboot...
<smouche> sheesh, now it's telling me it can't install jave, because it already exists...
* blueeel is wondering where he put all his mp3-cds...
<mrmanic> blueeel: I feel your pain.  took me a couple of hours to figure out how to unmount and eject my ipod successfully
<mrmanic> <-- dumb
<smouche> mrmanic, I have no clue how to mount my camera, and I don't feel dumb.  well, not much.
<Diablo-D3> mount /camera
<Diablo-D3> mwhahaha
<Diablo-D3> jk
<smouche> i figured it couldn't be that easy.
<blueeel> mrmanic: i've got no problems with my ipod... except it got stolen last week...
<mrmanic> blueeel: that's a problem.  that sucks.
<mrmanic> smouche: does it show up under media:/?
<mrmanic> smouche: is your system a laptop?
<smouche> yep, laptop
<mrmanic> smouche: I use a pcmcia <-> compactflash adapter.
<mrmanic> smouche: I find it works perfectly.
* blueeel well... going to bed... see ya folks... and thanks for all the help..
<mrmanic> then I just slot it into my 1 pcmcia slot
<smouche> I'm sure I can do it, just don't know how at them moment.
<mrmanic> night blueeel 
<mrmanic> smouche: at least for me, as soon as I slotted it in, it figured itself out and showed up in the media kioslave
<kkathman> mrmanic: Good day to you sir :)
<mrmanic> smouche: then it was just a matter of clicking it to mount it, and right clicking, and choosing unmount to unmount it.
<mrmanic> hey kkathman 
<smouche> well, this is weird, kkathman -- it's telling me that java already exists.  But apps like opera insist it doesn't.
<kkathman> smouche, the freemind page says to just do an install of java-package
<kkathman> it mentions "fakeroot" you know what that is?
<smouche> nope!
<smouche> do they mean sudo?
<kkathman> maybe
<kkathman> smouche type  java -version in a shell
<kkathman> smouche I never installed java and my Opera didnt complain, is your homepage java based?
<smouche> well, what do you know, yep, I got it
<kkathman> Could be that your opera home page has java on it maybe?
<mrmanic> fakeroot and sudo aren't the same.
<mrmanic> sudo has root privileges
<mrmanic> fakeroot only pretends to have root privileges
<smouche> kkathman, that's a possibility, but I think opera gave me that error from the get-go -- whoa!  maybe I had a leftover config file from previous Opera
<smouche> I had uninstalled it...
<mrmanic> but can generate archives that contain files owned by root.
<kkathman> if I was going to do a make,  it would be better to do that with sudo, not fakeroot right mrmanic ?
<kkathman> or do I actually use fakeroot?
<mrmanic> fakeroot will be more secure.
<kkathman> guess I should follow the instructions :)
<kkathman> thanks mrmanic :)
<mrmanic> if you don't care about security, just use sudo
<smouche> anyway, kkathman, I can view the public mindmaps , takes forever for Sun java to load in the browser though.
<mrmanic> I don't actually know what I'm talking about, I just glanced at the fakeroot manpage :)
<kkathman> mrmanic: the issue is that I got the Java SDK installed, but apparently not the JRE
<mrmanic> kkathman: I see.  I can't help you there, friend, I haven't gotten that far on this system yet.
<kkathman> mrmanic: not to worry, sir, I appreciate your help all the same :)
<smouche> SDK - "sun development kit" ? is that what that is? Weird it didn't bring the JRE in with it
<mrmanic> sdk is generally "software development kit"
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> yeah I dont think it does
<kkathman> freemind is definitely pointing to install the java package
<smouche> kkathman, can you see map on this page: http://freemind.sourceforge.net/PublicMaps.html
<kkathman> nope
<kkathman> says I need to install the JRE of course hehe :)
<smouche> hmm, kkathman, I think you might want to try that script I mentioned before.
<smouche> It automates everything, much easier than going through the Sun site.
<smouche> takes a while to run, and it might try to install stuff you don't want, but I think you can say no to stuff as it goes...
<kkathman> Im downloading the JRE now and just following the wiki site for Freemind
<smouche> well, I'm happy to say that this java version loads really fast, once you run it the first time.
<kkathman> if that doesnt work then I'll go the other route I suppose :)
<smouche> here's the link again, in case, kkathman:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<kkathman> thanks smouche :)
<Tm_T> brb
<smouche> mrmanic, I think I may do go with the memory card adaptor strategy myself.
<smouche> good suggestion!
<kkathman> i'm wondering exactly what that java-package does
<smouche> Which one, kkathman?
<kkathman> that apt-get install java-package
<smouche> don't know how up to date that is...
<smouche> Hmmm, I see microsoft is advertising on sourceforge pages; never noticed that before...
<kkathman> weird eh??
<smouche> well, kkathman, I don't understand this at all.
<smouche> I've got good-enough jave to see a map on a webpage -- that used to mean, I had the right version to run freemind myself also, but
<smouche> when I installed the deb, I got this garbage:
<smouche> freemind depends on j2re1.4 | java2-runtime; however:
<smouche>   Package j2re1.4 is not installed.
<smouche>   Package java2-runtime is not installed.
<smouche>  freemind depends on j2re1.4 | java-virtual-machine; however:
<smouche>   Package j2re1.4 is not installed.
<smouche>   Package java-virtual-machine is not installed.
<smouche> dpkg: error processing freemind (--install):
<smouche>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<NTolerance> hrm
<smouche> sorry to flood!
<NTolerance> have you tried the setup scripts on the forums?
<NTolerance> that's how i installed java
<smouche> NTolerance, yes. and I have the latest JRE installed, I believe.
<NTolerance> hm
<NTolerance> what page is giving you problems?
<smouche> NTolerance, it's a java app I can't install.
<NTolerance> ah
<smouche> I have java version "1.5.0_02"
<NTolerance> yeah, that's the version in the setup scripts
<NTolerance> i find this annoying about linux....you have a later version of whatever stuff, yet things won't install unless you have the older version
<NTolerance> so you go to install the older version and it won't let you
<NTolerance> :(
<smouche> That looks like the deal here.  Ah, screw it.
<NTolerance> i have all of problems installing python apps on ubuntu
<NTolerance> the python on ubuntu has a version of like python-3.3.ubuntu or something
<NTolerance> so any program looking for python-3.3 throws a shit fit
<smouche> it just pisses me off 'cause I had it working on here before!  previous install though...
<NTolerance> well
<NTolerance> maybe try removing java 1.5 and finding a package for 1.4?
<NTolerance> might be necessary
<NTolerance> anyone here having problems with klaptop?
<NTolerance> doesn't look like the repositories got updated today  :(
<kkathman> NTolerance: can you check that freemind page with me and help me see what to do on one of the steps?
<kkathman> Im having probs with understanding...and did you tell me you did a java install?
<smouche> kkathman, I have the java 2 runtime.
<kkathman> smouche could you go here:  http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FreeMind_on_Linux#On_a_Debian_system
<smouche> but freemind install insists I don't.
<smouche> ok
<kkathman> and help me understand something
<smouche> kkathman, I have no idea what they're talking about there.
<NTolerance> i do have java installed
<NTolerance> but it's version 1.5
<NTolerance> not 1.4
<smouche> I used the directions on the main download page and did a normal dpkg -- but got errors saying I don't have java, but I do.
<smouche> every page I've consulted on installing java has told me something different, so I don't know.
<smouche> but I can see the maps, so I should be able to run this thing!
<NTolerance> hey, if it works, it works
<NTolerance> what exactly are you trying to figure out kkathman 
<smouche> kkathman, do you know any other apps we could test this on?  I'm about fed up with freemind! ;-(
<Shapord> hi 
<NTolerance> omghi2u
<smouche> hey, kkathman, this is interesting -- I just opened synaptic, and updated, and now it's trying to bring in some of that missing java stuff...
<smouche> fingers crossed...
<smouche> it told me I have a broken package...
<Shapord> how to, resolution 800x600 56 mhz?, and not 60 Mhz, my monitor dont work
<Shapord> in kde 3.4 <o
<NTolerance> damn man, what kind of monitor is that?
<NTolerance> vintage 1989?
<Shapord> jaja
<Shapord> is svga max, resolution 800x600 56 Mhz
<Shapord> :_(
<NTolerance> it's probably in a config file somwhere, be it xorg.conf or some KDE file
<NTolerance> but i don't know for sure
<Shapord> I triying edit xorg.conf but nothing
<Shapord> my problem is edit the Mhz de refresh
<NTolerance> right
<Shapord> 56 Mhz and not 60 Mhz ;_(
<Shapord> I see file xorg.conf and modify 50 70   ..>  50 56 :b
<Shapord> but nothing
<smouche> kkathman!  I got it.
<smouche> I didn't use all that "fakeroot" stuff, but it looks like a combination of that other script with an update in synaptic did the trick.
<smouche> btw, kkathman, I got the latest release candidate for freemind, from the sourceforge page, not the one on the wiki
<smouche> it looks like a much better version, so far. 
* smouche goes off to toss back a whiskey to celebrate java installation...
<NTolerance> i'll have a Busch to celebrate
<NTolerance> so what does freemind do?
<smouche> NTolerance: it's sort of a variation on "mindmapper" apps, if you've seen those before.
<smouche> best to look at some screen shots, to have an idea:
<smouche> just a sec
<smouche> http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/
<smouche> it's fun to use for brainstorming ideas, or as a kind of freeform pim
<smouche> I was very dependant on it in windows; glad to finally have it working in linux
<NTolerance> oh
<NTolerance> this is like Visio
<kkathman> smouche...Im confused as to what that page is telling me
<kkathman> it says for me to download a self extracting bin, but then to do a fakeroot on something else
<kkathman> I didnt get any instructions on the java-package
<kkathman> so Im still a bit out in the cold on it
<kkathman> oh well
<smouche> kkathman, this is what worked for me:  I ignored that page about the fake root,
<smouche> I used the script on ubuntu wiki to install java, or part of it anyway
<smouche> I downloaded the freemind rc from sourceforge
<smouche> did a dpkg on it,
<smouche> got a bunch of errors
<smouche> opened synaptic, which very nicely fixed my dependency problems for me
<smouche> and then, magically, freemind was there, ready to go.
<smouche> dammit, there I am like an idiot talking at kkathman, when he quit!
<smouche> doh!
<ice_1963> i love kubuntu :0)
<Shapord> hi
<Shapord> my poblem is my driver the video
<Shapord> my video chipset is SIS 661FX/964L , 
<Shapord> but my system recognize VESA :/
<Shapord> I see xorgcfg in textmode , in section Card, and only dirver ATI and vmware 
<Shapord> no more
<Shapord> plz help me :_(
<fernandotcl> hello
<Shapord> hi
<fernandotcl> hey Shapord 
<fernandotcl> i got a problem... i have alsa set up properly, and artsd is running fine (kde plays bells and suchlike), but amarok won't work :S
<Shapord> easy
<Shapord> motor engine
<fernandotcl> i tried both the arts and the xine engine
<Shapord> change for xine 
<fernandotcl> none worked :S
<Shapord> :o
<Shapord> traying other
<Shapord> arts
<Shapord> or xmms
<fernandotcl> hmmm i might try...
<fernandotcl> that's rather confusing though, i expected this to work out of the box
<smouche_nap> fernandotcl: you might try installing "xine-ui" -- that brings in codecs and such that plain xine engine doesn't, I think
<fernandotcl> smouche_nap: hmmm lemme try that...
<fernandotcl> i'm installing xine-ui right now
<fernandotcl> i tried playing oggs... just to be sure...
<fernandotcl> yay it worked!
<fernandotcl> many thanks smouche_nap 
<smouche_nap> cool!
<fernandotcl> cya
<smouche_nap> you're welcome, fernandotcl
<smouche_nap> I have to stop this habit of talking at people when they've already left.
<mikerobi> anyone having troubles with incorrect font sizes?
<smouche> mikerobi, only with non-kde apps
<smouche> firefox fonts are absurdly small, for example
<mikerobi> I just had that problem for the first time
<mikerobi> used gnome-control-center to fix
<mikerobi> in kde the proportions seem out of wack, the differnece between 10pt and 12pt seems to big, but i could be going crazy
<Diablo-D3> actually
<Diablo-D3> thats slightly easy to fix
<Diablo-D3> use gnome-control-center to set the font size to 72dpi
<mikerobi> Diablo-D3: i'm listening
<Diablo-D3> kde doesnt set the dpi setting for some stupid reason, and gnome defaults to what your X server is set at
<mikerobi> is'nt it supposed to match your monitor or something?
<Diablo-D3> nope
<Diablo-D3> well, it _can_ match your monitor
<Diablo-D3> but I dont think dpi is in EDID
<mikerobi> EDID?
<Diablo-D3> er, not edid, whatever that vesa information thing is
<mikerobi> I set it to 72, now gnome fonts are way to small
<Diablo-D3> set your gnome fonts to the same size your kde ones have
<narg_> eheheh.... you know your in trouble when a program ignored sigkill... :p
<Diablo-D3> narg_: probably locked by the kernel
<Diablo-D3> narg_: ie, its blocked
<narg_> hrm, I guess
<narg_> nothing I can do then
<narg_> my cds going to be in there for a long time methinks :p
<Diablo-D3> well,  you _could_ reboot
<mikerobi> Diablo-D3: gtk fonts are still 2 small
<narg_> well, thats last resort
<Diablo-D3> mikerobi: how odd
<narg_> I happen to live my uptime, and I dislike killing it
<narg_> like*
<Diablo-D3> mikerobi: try putting the dpi at 100
<narg_> If it doesnt let me eject in 5 min, ill reboot though
<mikerobi> Diablo-D3: thanks
<Diablo-D3> mikerobi: 72 and 100 are magic DPIs in X
<Diablo-D3> same way 96 is in windows
<mikerobi> it was set to 96 originally
<Diablo-D3> yeah, I have no clue why gnome tries that
<Diablo-D3> its a stupid choice, X defaults to neither
<Diablo-D3> er, X defaults to 72 or 100, never 96
<mikerobi> I think its an X thing, my monitor went to power save, and the fonts were different when it woke up
<Diablo-D3> er, woah
<mikerobi> or maybe back to that crazy thing
<Diablo-D3> thats a severe retardation thing imo.
<chavo> mikerobi, put -> Xft.dpi: 100 , in ~/.Xresources that will set the dpi to 100 when X starts
<narg_> heh, these programs dont want to give up. Going down for a boot.
<Diablo-D3> chavo: yeah, but that shouldnt be required =/
<mikerobi> When i upgraded my system from fedora i was not happy to find my kde profile folders were wiped clean when I logged on the first time
<chavo> Diablo-D3, probably not, but I've had it in mine for a long time.
<Diablo-D3> mikerobi: probably some anti-fedora protection scheme
<mikerobi> seriously?
<Diablo-D3> remember, fedora is an evil cancer in the linux community!
<Diablo-D3> it needs to be wiped out at all costs!
<Diablo-D3> if you're using fedora, the terrorists have already won!
<mikerobi> well those folders date back to my mandrake days
<chavo> mikerobi, I had some issues with kde settings when I upgraded to 3.4.
<chavo> I was running mandrake for a while also.
<mikerobi> mandrake sold out, to who I'm not sure, but it went south pretty quickly
<mikerobi> sold out "metaphorically"
<mikerobi> no one should have to pay for community support
<chavo> Yeah, I don't know what's going on over there, but I used Mandrake for a long time and finally had to get away.
<mikerobi> I can't remember what it was exactly but i uncovered somethign crippled in my last mandrake install
<mikerobi> I there there were source files not included, and i needed them to make some changes or something, can't remember exactly but i was mad as hell.
<mikerobi> I there there (only americans commint english atrocities like that)
<pussfeller> i could never get mandrake to update out of the box using their won tools
<NTolerance> fedora's update manager is terrible
<NTolerance> i installed it like 3 times and it crashed on me every time
<pussfeller> fc3 updated for a while, and then started giving me troubles
<NTolerance> redhat's servers are really slow
<pussfeller> i personally think... if gentoo had packages as an option, it would be the best
<NTolerance> i think that's what may have been causing the lockups
<pussfeller> but not for the general public in its present focus
<NTolerance> i don't have any experience with gentoo, but i don't like compiling things that much
<chavo> there are packages available in Gentoo
<pussfeller> since when
<NTolerance> i will admit though that the Gentoo forums have a good bit of information
<NTolerance> on some of my wild goose chases in Linux i end up there
<pussfeller> the gentoo user base tends to be alot more... hands on
<mikerobi> NTolerance: i was running fc2
<mikerobi> but it was heavily modified
<NTolerance> i used fc3
<mikerobi> I replaced a lot of the included packages
<pussfeller> the tips and tricks section is pretty awesome on the gentoo forums
<NTolerance> ubuntu's is great as well....i really liked Mepis but its forums and documentation are not even close
<NTolerance> anyone have any problems with firefox closing when you change desktops?
<Cowlike> NTolerance: i have no problems at all with FF
<mikerobi> Cowlike: do you use thunderbird as well?
<Cowlike> mikerobi: no   kmail
<Cowlike> mikerobi: i used thunderbird at work but that's on win xp
<mikerobi> The thunderbird package cant' find my profile, but the official mozilla release works fine
<NTolerance> does anyone know of an alternative to Klaptop?
<pussfeller> glaptop?
<NTolerance> will it run in the KDE systray?
<Cowlike> mikerobi: wouldn't they be using different dirs for the profile? (mozilla and thunderbird)
<pussfeller> heh i was j/k
<NTolerance> damnit
<mikerobi> Cowlike: the thunderbird release from the mozilla web site
<mikerobi> has anyone here been haven't trouble with there freenode connection?
<Cowlike> mikerobi: ahh ok
<NTolerance> mine has been fine
<Cowlike> my freenode connection never goes down
<pussfeller> jsut afew netsplits
<pussfeller> dang it
<mikerobi> of late I have been having trobles, but oftc.net is fine
<Cowlike> does anyone successfully use acpi hibernate on their laptop? I mean from ubuntu
<NTolerance> no, i had problems with resuming
<NTolerance> i've had nothing but problems with klaptop
<Cowlike> mine crashes on resume :(
<NTolerance> slow response, crashing, intermittantly dimming my screen, shutting down my laptop, etc
<Cowlike> worked under Suse though
<NTolerance> it's a kubuntu thing probably
<NTolerance> my only option now is to disable klaptop and watch my battery status in torsmo
<NTolerance> i haven't found an alternative
<Cowlike> yeah but sux not to be able to save your current state
<NTolerance> there's a battery plugin for kxdocker but i can't get it to compile
<Cowlike> i don't care about watching the battery, just want to hibernate when done working
<NTolerance> i would like the opposite
<NTolerance> but we both need a better implementation
<NTolerance> i find it hard to believe that there's only one laptop program for KDE
<Cowlike> i mean, i care about how low the batter is :).... main thing though is i need to hibernate
<mikerobi> NTolerance: uninstall the package and complie it from the latest release
<NTolerance> klaptop?
<mikerobi> yes
<NTolerance> a novel idea
<NTolerance> is the latest version on sourceforge?
<NTolerance> a google search is giving me random results
<mikerobi> i wouldn't now, that was my generall advice for all misbehaving packages
<NTolerance> worth a shot
<mikerobi> ah, it looks like it is part of kdeutils
<NTolerance> which, IIRC, will bust my KDE if i upgrade....with the whole kdelibs issue, right?
<mikerobi> likely, but if you download and comple kdeutils you can probably install the klaptop files by hand
<NTolerance> i can compile and install packages, but i don't know how to pick stuff out of a package and just install one thing
<mrmanic> is there a major issue with jumping from running KDE CVS and KDE 3.4?
<mikerobi> mrmanic: going back in time is generally more dangerous than going forward
<NTolerance> from what i can tell kdeutils doesn't have anything in it that would cripple my system if i uninstalled it
<NTolerance> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kdeutils
<NTolerance> i wonder if my KDE would survive if i uninstalled it with synaptic
<mrmanic> mikerobi: is this life advice or kde advice?
<mikerobi> mrmanic: i'm not sure i reread your question, are you going from cvs to 3.4?
<mrmanic> I'm thinking of running CVS, but CVS breaks from time to time, so I may jump back to 3.4 in the interim, you know?
<Quinn_Storm> mrmanic: why not install both with different prefixes
<Quinn_Storm> mrmanic: ?
<mrmanic> Quinn_Storm: I'd ideally like to be able to work off of the same .kde dir.
<Quinn_Storm> mrmanic: you can use the same .kde with no trouble if you can alter $PATH and $KDEDIR on session start to point to, for example, /opt/kde/cvs/ or /opt/kde/3.4/
<mikerobi> NTolerance: I have an idea, stay posted
<mrmanic> Quinn_Storm: oh yeah.  that's simple enough.  I can do that easily enough.  Mostly I just want to make sure that moving back and forth won't destroy my kde settings.
<NTolerance> ok
<mrmanic> I guess I'll have to back up before jumping back.
<NTolerance> kdeutils doesn't look like it it depends on kdelibs
<NTolerance> according to synaptic
<Quinn_Storm> mrmanic: it shouldn't unless a kde cvs bug b0rks your settings
<Quinn_Storm> but yeah backups are a good idea
<mrmanic> Quinn_Storm: thanks for the info
<Quinn_Storm> mrmanic: sure
<mikerobi> NTolerance: if you get a daily snapshot or the cvs release you can
<mikerobi> ./configure; cd klaptopdeamon; sudo make install
<NTolerance> ah
<mikerobi> that will only compile and install klaptop and it should do it write on top of the version already installed
<NTolerance> nice
<mikerobi> you might need to run autoconf first to generate the configure script
<NTolerance> ok, i'm hunting down the source now
<mikerobi> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/snapshots/
<mikerobi> or cvs
<mikerobi> the last official release of kdeutils is 3.4 which i presume you have
<NTolerance> yeah
<whiskers> man i can't believe they have sdlbasic for linux now....darkbasic for windows was just getting noticed and now sdlbasic for linux is going to wipe it out
<smouche> Cowlike, I'm about to try hibernating with this script I found here:
<smouche> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2005-March/000033.html
<smouche> If it blows up my computer, I'll let you know
<Cowlike> smouche: thank for the tip
<Cowlike> i'm watching :)
<smouche> er, actually, I guess I'll only be able to let you know if it - doesn't - blow it up
<NTolerance> let me know too
<Cowlike> lol
<smouche> see you in a minute or two, I hope...
<whiskers> who in the world came up with sdlbasic
<Cowlike> I think the monks on the Holy Mountain did
<whiskers> Cowlike, hard to say
<Cowlike> no, it's for sure
<Cowlike> they had some help from Bill Gates but they eventually did it
<whiskers> these guys don't miss a thing....darkbasic for the dark side Windows platform was just getting some attention
<whiskers> and now these guys already have dark basic with multimedia stuff
<whiskers> sdlbasic
<Cowlike> they wrote it with Visual C++
<whiskers> these people don't miss anything
<whiskers> down to the smallest details of what MS has
<whiskers> how are those people who spent years designing the proprietary darkbasic for the darkside ever going to charge money for their product when everybody else can get sdlbasic for free
<Cowlike> because sdlbasic is buggy as hell? personally i think it's bill g's modules that are responsible for most of the problems
<whiskers> Cowlike, did they put MS stuff in it
<whiskers> Cowlike, i haven't really looked into it
<Cowlike> well look into it
<whiskers> Cowlike, i am too tired.
<smouche> Cowlike: well, it didn't blow me up, but it's not working as advertised either.  It refuses to let me shut down; just ends my session and sends me to the log-in screen.
<whiskers> Cowlike, i don't really give a damn who takes over the world ...whether its MS or IBM....it is just none of my business
<Cowlike> that's good, no sense sacrificing yourself to the gods
<Cowlike> NTolerance: i don't see how that script is going to work. all it does is run the hibernate script from ubuntu
<whiskers> all i am saying is who in the world is going to pay for darkbasic when they can get sdlbasic for free
<Cowlike> all i am saying is  because sdlbasic is buggy as hell? personally i think it's bill g's modules that are responsible for most of the problems
<agnes> hey all!
<agnes> is there a way to configure my network cards in kubuntu?
<whiskers> has anybody experimented with sdlbasic...can they get these kinds of effects...
<whiskers> http://darkbasic.thegamecreators.com/
<whiskers> all those years to develop darkbasic for the darkside and now they are going to be blown away by sdlbasic for free
<whiskers> i am even wondering if sdlbasic can use darkbasic code
<_brian_>  Hey, I just installed kubuntu and it detected my mx1000, I was very happy untill I used my mouse, it is very glitchy. I have went into the control panel and reduced the acceleration, but this has not helped. What can I do to fix this?
<Diablo-D3> ditch your mouse
<Diablo-D3> the mx1000 is, sadly, not compliant with, well, anything
<_brian_>  Hm.. I had ubuntu on my notebook (not kubuntu), and it was very good.
<_brian_>  In windows, it is very good as well.
<_brian_>  Ubuntu didn't even detect the mx1000 which is the funniest part.
<kkathman> howdy all :)
<Diablo-D3> _brian_: hint: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same thing
<agnes> odd.. where is the kubuntu equivalent of the Ubuntu network configuration tool?
<Diablo-D3> agnes: there isnt one
<agnes> or, for that matter, what's the name of that tool so that I can install it or apt-get it?
<Diablo-D3> agnes: just use the ubuntu network configuration tool
<Diablo-D3> hrm. name.
<_brian_>   oh wait, ubuntu was on my notebook.
<agnes> Diablo-D3: what's it called?
<_brian_>  Not mx1000
<Diablo-D3> um.
<_brian_>  It says I can change the resolution per inch or something, but I need to contact the manual.?
<_brian_> Which manual is it refferring to, and why is thi shappenign
<Diablo-D3> agnes: network-admin
<Diablo-D3> agnes: no clue what package its in
<agnes> Diablo-D3: thank you kindly
<kkathman> howdy Diablo-D3  :)
<Cowlike> agnes: is what you need on the Control Center app?
<kkathman> and there's Cowlike :)
<agnes> Cowlike: Don't know.. Basically, I configured pppoeconf, but I want to go back to regular dhcp
<Cowlike> agnes: check it out
<Cowlike> hi kkathman :)
<agnes> Cowlike: it really doesn't seem to be.. it doesn't recognize at all that PPPOE is installed..
<whiskers> man ....all those years to develop darkbasic...all down the drain
<Cowlike> agnes, can you just uninstall it and reconfigure your adapter?
<agnes> uninstall pppoe?
<Cowlike> y
<agnes> Cowlike: how do I reconfigure the adapter?
<Cowlike> ifconfig? Control Center?
<agnes> Cowlike: the issue is that I want to keep pppoe there in the long-term, and that seems like a *terrible* hack.
<Diablo-D3> by reinstalling windows
* Diablo-D3 runs
<agnes> cow: You're kidding.. 
<agnes> Diablo-D3: hehe : )
<Cowlike> :)
<agnes> Cowlike: that's like the stone age. Not in modern times.. there has to be *something* like drakconf or yast or whatever..
<agnes> I can't find what package that network-admin is in..
<_brian_>  Hey, what text editors were instlaled with kubuntu and in the start menu, where are they located (Just wanna do some C work.. need a text editor, lol)
<Cowlike> agnes: dunno
<Diablo-D3> you _could_ just edit shit in /etc/networks/ by hand
<Diablo-D3> you _could_ just edit shit in /etc/network/ by hand
<_brian_> Diablo
<_brian_> What text editor is installed with kubuntu?
<whiskers> oh well...i am tired...i am fairly worn out on computers...and now the dern sdlbasic people are going to cause real problems with the darkbasic people
<Diablo-D3> hint: its called /etc/network/interfaces
<Diablo-D3> _brian_: I'd hope vim
<Diablo-D3> otherwise kubuntu is quite broken
<_brian_>  Wheres vim?
<_brian_>  Located in start bar.
<Diablo-D3> dude, just open a terminal and type vim
<_brian_> oh, k.
<_brian_> my bad
<Cowlike> if you're trying to run vi through a console, you might be in trouble...
<mikerobi> whiskers: sdlbasic registered at sourceforge 2 years ago
<Cowlike> i mean through the menu
<_brian_>  Damn.
<_brian_> I don't wanna run vim in konsole.
<Diablo-D3> Cowlike: you'd assume it'd open a term...
<_brian_> Aern't here any easy text editors like notepad in windows in kubuntu?
<Diablo-D3> _brian_: apt-get install gvim
<Diablo-D3> well, theres kedit
<Cowlike> Diablo-D3: i mean, he is in trouble if he doesn't even know what vi is
<Diablo-D3> or kwrite
<Diablo-D3> or kate
<Diablo-D3> Cowlike: ahh, he has to learn some time though
<Cowlike> if he never thought to do anything other than through the menu, he's gonna choke on vi :)
<_brian_>  oh crap.
<_brian_>  I remember, I have to create a root user now.
<_brian_>  What documentation apge was that on?
<Diablo-D3> No you dont
<_brian_>  I forgot howe to d it already, lol.
<_brian_>  can't apt-get w/o root
<_brian_> :P
<Diablo-D3> Just sudo.
<_brian_> how do I create root anyway?
<Cowlike> he'd be better off with kate
<Diablo-D3> You don't.
<shapord> yep my problem end
<Diablo-D3> Root is bad.
<shapord> :D
<_brian_>  Diablo..
<Diablo-D3> Its doublebad ungood.
<_brian_>  I didn't ask for what or what not it is, I asked how?
<Diablo-D3> And I told you to get a clue.
<_brian_> Damnit.
<Cowlike> there is already a root account
<_brian_> No, i'm pretty sure I had to create one for my notebook w/ ubuntu.
<Diablo-D3> And its stupid to do so
<Cowlike> no you don't, you just have to set the password
<Diablo-D3> sudo is godly
<_brian_>  Oh, yeah. Maybe that was it.
<_brian_>  How do I set password?
<Cowlike> sudo passwd root
<Diablo-D3> all ph33r the holy sudo
<Diablo-D3> Cowlike: you're actually letting him go along with this?
<Cowlike> haha
<Cowlike> sure, why not?  it's all good :)
<Cowlike> he'll prolly just end up trashing the entire os within a week anyway. it's a learning experience :)
<agnes> phew..
<agnes> network-admin was in gnome-system-tools.
<_brian_>  Cowlike.
<agnes> glad that's over..
<_brian_>  I'm only using it cause I can't get gcc to work in windows.
<_brian_> =)
<_brian_>  I probably should had just tried out freebsd or sometihng, but the idiot me usually makes bad mistakes.
<Diablo-D3> Cowlike: ... you can trash linux?
<Cowlike> indeed you can
<Cowlike> sudo rm /etc/*
<Diablo-D3> I've booted systems with that done
<Cowlike> ok, then delete the kernel image :)
<_brian_>  God damn this is glitchy.
<_brian_>  Mx1000 is near impossible to use, lol.
<_brian_>  I'll dump this distro just for that, lol.
<Diablo-D3> Cowlike: nope, still booted it
<Cowlike> what, with a boot disk?  :
<Diablo-D3> no, they forgot to delete linux.old
<Cowlike> hehe
<Cowlike> nice
<Cowlike> but let a noob try that
<_brian_>  Wait..
<_brian_> The command gcc in konsole doens't work?
<_brian_> Oh crap?
<_brian_>  Hm.. maybe I need a package installed or something?
<Diablo-D3> Cowlike: yeah, but why would a noob need root?
<crimsun> build-essential, _brian_ 
<Diablo-D3> _brian_: apt-get install afuckingclue
<_brian_>  Diablo.. calm down.
<_brian_>  Christ, lol, i'm here to learn, i'm not intelligent with nix, and if you can't deal with people like me, why are you in a support channel?
<_brian_>  Heh.
<_agnes> last question: How do I disable a service?
<_brian_> build-essential did not work crimsun 
<Diablo-D3> We have... A MANUAL!
<Diablo-D3> (and the holy chior sings)
<crimsun> _brian_: what precisely are you trying to do?
<_brian_>  Compile a lil c application I wrotre.
<_brian_> Wrote*
<Diablo-D3> if he says "build a kernel" I will kill him
<_brian_>  I thought the cmd was either gcc or cc?
<crimsun> _brian_: does it depend on any other libs?
<_brian_>  No Diablo, i've been there with gentoo.
<_brian_> HAHAHAHAH
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install gcc
<_brian_>  Not sure crim.
<Diablo-D3> Seriously.
<_brian_> damna
<_brian_> apt-get kicks ass
<crimsun> _brian_: installing build-essential will take care of gcc, g++, make, and libc6-dev
<_brian_> crazy cmd
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: except thats not the name
<crimsun> Diablo-D3: what isn't what name?
<Diablo-D3> oh wait it is
<Diablo-D3> its not plural
<Diablo-D3> speaking of which, why doesnt xchat have tab completion for package names yet?
<_brian_>  Woohoo!
<_brian_>  It worked!! it worked!!
<_brian_> =D\
<_brian_> sample file worked ==DDD
<_brian_> *cheers in  happiness*
<_brian_>  This mouse is really bugging me, crimsun, is there any fixes?
<crimsun> _brian_: I haven't read scrollback, sec.
<_brian_>  To change the last part of settings, it told me to consult the "manual"
<Diablo-D3> _brian_: dude, I told you to get rid of it
<Diablo-D3> mx1000s are broken on everything but windows
<Diablo-D3> they simply arent usb hid compliant
<chris> new here to the world of linux. how the heck can i install mozilla on kubuntu? i have downloaded the package and tried everything i know. any help out there?
<crimsun> _brian_: you have to alter which protocol the mouse driver is using in addition to telling it the # of buttons
<crimsun> _brian_: use the "evdev" protocol option
<_brian_>  Crimsun, you have heardm e wrong.
<_brian_>  I do not have a button problem, or care.
<_brian_>  It's that it's very glitchy movement.
<_brian_>  I decreased the acceleration, which did nto help much.
<_brian_> Seems way too sensitive as well.
<crimsun> _brian_: that's precisely what I'm addressing
<_brian_>  Oh?
<_brian_>  It's very ahrd for me to get around atm.
<crimsun> _brian_: the standard mouse driver protocol doesn't use the kernel's evdev interface
<crimsun> _brian_: hence the horrid "action"
<Diablo-D3> okay people.
<Diablo-D3> Lets try this again.
<Diablo-D3> the mx1000 is officially on Linus's shit list
<Diablo-D3> for being a fucking retarded peice of hardware that will never work right on any sane system that requires complete usb hid compliancy.
<Diablo-D3> grep the lkml if you don't believe me
<crimsun> Diablo-D3: there are many pieces of crap that the kernel supports
<crimsun> the mx1000 _does_ work
<Diablo-D3> yeah, but those peices of crap tend to work.
<Diablo-D3> the mx1000 doesnt under linux
<Diablo-D3> it has the exact same problem _brian_ is describing
<Diablo-D3> its been reported seperately about 5 times now on the lkml
<Diablo-D3> and countless times on distro specific bug trackers
<crimsun> even with the evdev driver?
<_brian_>  MX1000 is a very good mouse.
<crimsun> s/driver/protocol/
<_brian_>  I hate to break it to you, but it is the best damn gaming mouse i've ever used seen the razor boomerslang I beleive it is called.
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> if you need a special mouse to game, you suck at gaming.
<_brian_>  Maybe you need to go try one out yourself.
<_brian_>  Hm.. you play diablo?
<Diablo-D3> I use an el cheapo optical mouse that cost me a total of $10
<Diablo-D3> nope, I hate diablo
<_brian_>  Then wtf is with ur name?
<Diablo-D3> I also hate blizzard for using my irc nick without authorization
<Diablo-D3> my irc nick is older than blizzard itself.
<Diablo-D3> And I wish people would quit trying to associate me with that lame nethack clone
<_brian_>  lol?
<_brian_>  Anyway, blizzard games are very good regardless =).
<Diablo-D3> Not really.
<Diablo-D3> Never once have I been impressed with a blizzard game.
<_brian_> wtf
<_brian_> dude
<_brian_> i compiled this 2nd test app i wrote
<_brian_> and it says "premission not allowed"
<_brian_> when I tryo pening it
<_brian_> premission denied*
<Diablo-D3> chmod +x yourapp
<_brian_>  Hm.. what does that do (when I run this, it's actualyl supose to show the stuff in temrinal)
<_brian_> anyway, I did chmod +x ./add.c
<Diablo-D3> it allows you to execute your app
<_brian_> hmm
<Diablo-D3> ...
<_brian_> ./add.c: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<_brian_> ./add.c: line 3: `int main()'
<Diablo-D3> I said yourapp
<_brian_> lol
<_brian_> yeah
<Diablo-D3> not yourapp.c
<_brian_> wasn't trying to run an app
<_brian_> =)
<_brian_> thats prolly why i got that error
<Diablo-D3> anyone have a url for esr's "dont ask stupid questions" doc?
<_brian_> oops
<_brian_> i didn't compile it right
<_brian_> :P
<Diablo-D3> _brian_ needs to read it a few times
<_brian_> it's not my fault i'm slow
<_brian_> *pity on himself*
<Diablo-D3> well, its not your fault, apparently schools dont teach basic reading skills in school anymore
<Diablo-D3> afk
<kkathman> ola all :)
<mrmanic> aloha kkathman 
<mrmanic> it's pretty quiet tonight
<kkathman> howdy there mrmanic!  Yes it seems quite quiet indeed!
<mrmanic> how do I reconfigure my laptop to NOT use fglrx?
<mrmanic> :\
<kkathman> hmmm I have no idea personally
<verden01> Hi
<verden01> Has anyone installed KDE the full version in kubuntu?
<harsha_> yeah
<harsha_> verden01
<harsha_> what ur problem with KDE in kubuntu
<harsha_> whats ur problem with KDE in kubuntu
<verden01> is it better than kde tha tinstalls with kubuntu
<harsha_> no
<harsha_> the KDE with kubuntu is better
<harsha_> dont bother upgrading and wastin ur bandwidth
<verden01> ok i don't have a problem but i just read an email where someone suggested that tthey thought it was better to install the full version
<harsha_> naa
<harsha_> its not worth wasting the bandwidth
<verden01> cool thanx
<verden01> brb
<gibarian> Help, my KDE is totally botched
<gibarian> anyone have experience with kynaptic upgrades gone totally wrong?
<verden01> not here
<verden01> haggai, do you have ubuntu-deskop installed with kubuntu?
<verden01> harsha
<verden01> sorry haggai
<luke> hey does anyone know where to find some howtos on making your own mouse cursors in linux?
<verden01> no sorry luke
<verden01> look in the ubuntu forums ??
<luke> yup[ am doing
<verden01> has anyone installed xfce4 on kubuntu?
<transgress> okay i'm wondering... was it gnome in ubuntu that automatically mounted dvd's and cd's?
<transgress> because i kind of liked that... 
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> that's handled by gnome-volume-manager
<crimsun> verden01: yes, why?
<transgress> ah i see
<transgress> anyway to simulate that in kde?  i mean i suppose it isn't that big of a deal... my lappy can just mock my desktop ;)
<verden01> crimsun i was wondering how good it was?
<crimsun> verden01: "good"? what qualifications do you have?
<verden01> ???????????????????
<crimsun> verden01: "good" is a subjective adjective
<crimsun> verden01: my bar for "good" differs from yours
<verden01> oh ok so we can't just have a good ol discussion here  :)
<verden01> ok how in your opinion does oit perform?
<verden01> it
<crimsun> well you haven't exactly told me what you're looking for in a "good" desktop environment ;)
<crimsun> it's the fastest of the three major ones (GNOME, KDE, Xfce)
<crimsun> the speed doesn't come from sacrificing features but rather stricter modularisation
<verden01> i like trying out new desktops to see how they differ from one another 
<crimsun> KDE's probably the closest to Windows
<crimsun> Xfce's probably the furthest
<verden01> yeah
<verden01> ok
<verden01> and gnome is inbetween?
<transgress> i always felt gnome was closer to windows... but that's just my opinion
<crimsun> (obviously I have a soft spot for Xfce, since I'm part of the MOTUXfce team)
<transgress> xfce is built with gtk right?
<verden01> well everyone has a different opinion 
<crimsun> verden01: imo, yes. Granted, being "closest" to Windows isn't necessarily a bad thing. For instance, in KDE one can count on a consistent interface and presentation.
<crimsun> transgress: gtk2, yes. We built it against 2.6 for Hoary.
<verden01> well KDE is very easy for Windows users to use
<crimsun> KDE is very easy for everyone to use, which I consider a boon.
<verden01> and if thats what a usable desktop is about then 
<verden01> it should be good for people to migrate to Linux
<crimsun> I certainly hope so =)
<crimsun> I'd hate to have a bevy of difficult-to-use desktop environments =)
<verden01> but the thing i like about linux is that i can choose what desktop i use
<crimsun> yep, choice is a Good Thing
<verden01> crimsun, by the way i've been using Linux mainly Debian for about 4 years now and no it doesn't mean i'm anywhere an expert  :)
<crimsun> verden01: that's ok; we each explore at differing paces
<error403> could someone please tell me what command i need to run to compile the kernel under Kubuntu, after i have gone through the configuration?
<crimsun> error403: presuming you're using the Ubuntu compile infrastructure, ,,debuild binary''
<crimsun> verden01: for instance, I used blackbox solely for nearly 5 years
<verden01> as far as qualifications are concerned i'm just an ordinary user who has no computer qualifications at all apart from experience  . I'm a professional Firefighter tho , does that count :)
<error403> crimsun: i get "-bash: debuild: command not found"
<error403> :/
<error403> does "make all modules_install install" not do the trick?
<error403> how about the "make-kpkg kernel-image"
<crimsun> error403: you could use kernel-package, yes
<error403> and then what?
<error403> dpkg -i <package>.deb ?
<gibarian> Hello everyone...I'm having a problem with installing icon themes? Anyone familiar with that?
<error403> "FATAL: Could not open 'System.map': No such file or directory"
<error403> does that mean i need to copy the kernel source again?
<transgress> anyone know how to view history in konq?
<Riddell> transgress: F9  clock icon
<transgress> thanks
<transgress> one other about konq... can i make middle click make the scroll button come up like in ff?
<Tm_T> hullo
<gibarian> hey Tm_T
<gibarian> Tm_T: do you have any idea why the nuvola icon theme won't show up in the control center after installation?
<Tm_T> you ihstalled it right place?
<gibarian> well, guess so..just as I did when I used KDE with my Knoppix install...worked fine there
<gibarian> Nuvola even shows up in my .kde/share/icons folder
<gibarian> but not in the control center
<Tm_T> gibarian: hmm, maybe you have wrong rights setted up?
<Tm_T> (for that dir)
<gibarian> hmm...how would I find out?
<Tm_T> heh
<gibarian> right, chmodded it to 777, doesn't change  a thing though
<Tm_T> put those icons into /usr/share/icons/
<Tm_T> hmm, I guess nobody have statistics from this channel...
<gibarian> nope, nothing
<Tm_T> oh, do you find index.theme from .../nuvola/ dir?
<Tm_T> gibarian: ?
<transgress> anyone had problems updating kde-libs?
<KaiL_> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh << fixes your problems
<gibarian> YES!
<transgress> thanks
<gibarian> what does that script do?
<transgress> gibarian: looks like it forces the overwrite
<harsha_> does anyknows what does this wierd error means
<harsha_> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<harsha_> Segmentation fault
<transgress> gibarian: then reinstalls kcontrol
<KaiL_> transgress: more or less it allows to overwrite a folder by itself ;)
<gibarian> oh, ok
<KaiL_> transgress: and finally regenerates /etc/kderc
<gibarian> that's a downside of kynaptic...no telling if everything worked well
<gibarian> i botched my KDE earlier this morning, then reinstalled old kdelibs
<transgress> looks safe enough heh... 
<gibarian> by the way, anyone else have issues with installing icon themes?
<transgress> gibarian: run it in a terminal
<transgress> and i haven't yet installed any icon themes... i just installed kubuntu tonight
<gibarian> transgress: run kynaptic in a terminal? that's what I did, after my KDE was all messed up
<gibarian> oh, I did yesterday
<transgress> well if you look at the terminal for it, it shows any problems apt has
<gibarian> yeah, that's what I thought...synaptic shows you a little screen by default...better
<Tm_T> hmmh
<harsha_> can some one help me get rid of  this error
<harsha_> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<harsha_> Segmentation fault
<Tm_T> harsha_: what "locale" returns?
<Tm_T> harsha_: ?
<harsha_> nothin
<Tm_T> eh
<harsha_> local returns nothin
<Tm_T> locale
<harsha_> yeah locale
<Tm_T> it's command
<harsha_> haan 
<harsha_> it now returns somethin
<harsha_> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<harsha_> Segmentation fault
<harsha_> hang on 1 second
<Tm_T> ehh?
<Tm_T> :)
<harsha_> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<harsha_> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<harsha_> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<harsha_> 1st 3 lines
<Tm_T> harsha_: ok, you have broken /etc/environment
<harsha_> ok here is the output of loacle
<harsha_> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<harsha_> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<harsha_> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<harsha_> LANG=en_GN.UTF-8
<harsha_> LC_CTYPE="en_GN.UTF-8"
<harsha_> LC_NUMERIC="en_GN.UTF-8"
<harsha_> LC_TIME="en_GN.UTF-8"
<harsha_> LC_COLLATE="en_GN.UTF-8"
<harsha_> LC_MONETARY="en_GN.UTF-8"
<harsha_> LC_MESSAGES="en_GN.UTF-8"
<harsha_> LC_PAPER="en_GN.UTF-8"
<harsha_> LC_NAME="en_GN.UTF-8"
<harsha_> LC_ADDRESS="en_GN.UTF-8"
<harsha_> LC_TELEPHONE="en_GN.UTF-8"
<harsha_> LC_MEASUREMENT="en_GN.UTF-8"
<harsha_> LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_GN.UTF-8"
<harsha_> LC_ALL=
<harsha_> PLZ HELP ME TIM_T
<Tm_T> eehhh *flood*
<Tm_T> hmm
<harsha_> how do i ??????????fix it
<Tm_T> whatta hell is en_GN ?
<harsha_> no idea
<Tm_T> I think it should be en_GB :)
<harsha_> i am running kubuntu hoary preview version
<Tm_T> check your /etc/environment
<Tm_T> preview?! ehh, you haven't udated it?
<harsha_> yeah i have done apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tm_T> so it's not preview anymore
<harsha_> contents of /etc/environment
<harsha_> LANGUAGE="en_IN:en_US:en_GB:en"
<harsha_> LANG=en_IN
<harsha_> yeah
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> IN?
<harsha_> India
<Tm_T> ok
<harsha_> so what next
<Tm_T>  try LANGUAGE="en_GB:en"
<Tm_T> and LANG=en_GB
<warriorfr> yo
<harsha_> hey Tm_T
<harsha_> ist working
<harsha_> its workin
<harsha_> THANX DUDE
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> np
<harsha_> hey Tim_T
<harsha_> i cant run it as a normal user
<harsha_> its work only under root
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> btw leave that i
<harsha_> what 'i'
<Tm_T> T"i"m_T
<Tm_T> it's only Tm_T ;)
<harsha_> ok fine
<harsha_> sorry for that
<Tm_T> harsha_: well, you may still have broken locale as user...
<harsha_> so how do i fix it
<Tm_T> so, what "locale" gives in "LANG=" line?
<harsha_> LANG=en_GN.UTF-8
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> so then type "LANG=en_GB.UTF-8"
<harsha_> it does not help
<Tm_T> hm, then LANG=en_GB
<Tm_T> check if locale gives what you set
<harsha_> yes locale gives me what i set but the program does not run
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> interesting
<hussam>  I have a kodak cx7310 usb digital camera. what software do I need to get it to work on ubuntu?
<verden01> Hey
<incubii> ho
<verden01> whats up
<hussam> anybody knows how I can get my kodak cx7310 digital camera to work on ubuntu?
<verden01> what about kubuntu
<hussam> I meant kubuntu
<verden01> ok i haven't tried yet myself but i think a program called gtkam might need to be installed
<verden01> but i'm not really sure
<verden01> hang on i'l just look in synaptic
<hussam> i found gtkam in synaptic, I'll install it
<verden01> theres another one called digikam
<verden01> i'm downloading it as well and i'll check my digital camera :)
<allee> hussam: [shameless plug]  in case you try (the much better) digikam, use more recent debs at http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary/Pkgs.php
<verden01> allee, do i need to add this to my sources.list?
<hussam> gtkam says it cannot initialize camera.
<verden01> is this a newer camera?
<hussam> verden01: yes and it works perfectly on my other computer on windowsxp
<verden01> cool thanx
<verden01> do you know if theres an AMD64 version?
<allee> verden01: That's most convinient, but you can of course download the debs and install them
<amu> allee: what are the differences between yours and ubuntu one ?
<allee> hussam: both gtkam and digikam use libghoto2 to access the camera.  Check www.ghoto.org is your camera is supported
<verden01> :)
<ztonzy> anyone know how to get rid of the crash Konqueror gives you now and then ?
<allee> amu:  AFAIR ubuntu has 0.7 and mine are 0.7.2.  But I have not checked breezy for quite some time
<hussam> allee: on http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php,  it lists my camera
<amu> ic bbreezy has 0.7.2 now 
<verden01> how stable is breezy
<allee> amu: sorry lunch.  Later ;)
<amu> in general DO NOT USE at your work computer, if yoou like always latest software feel free :) 
<verden01> :)
<amu> allee: good idea  
<hussam> allee: i added myself to camera group, rebooted. now in konqueror, I can see the camera but not the files inside. but gtkam was able to view the files
<Kortor> I got an awesome idea for a new reality show
<Kortor> "Pimp my Hardware"
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> well that was an old one
<Kortor> and then if it succeeds, next seaion they have "Pimp my Software"
<Kortor> where they install Linux on people
<Kortor> people's computers
<Tm_T> Kortor: gotta say, that's old joke =)
<Kortor> Tm_T: Peer...
<Kortor> Tm_T: It is? And here I thought I just made it up. :/
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Kortor: we have been laughing at such ideas for months :)
<Tm_T> "pimp my wife" is old classic
<Kortor> I've heard that one
<Kortor> Tm_T: You just ruined my life. You happy now? ;)
<Tm_T> oh yesss ] ;=
<Kortor> LOL
<Tm_T> foo
<hussam> is there a NNTP (newsreader) for kubuntu?
<Cowlike> hussam, try pan
<Cowlike> or thunderbird
<hussam> ok thanks
<Cowlike> hussam, i forgot about the KDE one you might like... knode
<hussam> thanks, I was looking for something kde based
<NTolerance> does knode download binaries easily?
<NTolerance> i tried kilibido but it's subject to the kdelibs bug
<NTolerance> that's how i hosed my KDE earlier
<Cowlike> don't remember if knode will automatically put together multi-msg binaries
<Cowlike> been a long time since i used it
<Cowlike> This article has the MIME type "message/partial", which KNode cannot handle yet.
<Cowlike> Meanwhile you can save the article as a text file and reassemble it by hand.
<Cowlike> NTolerance, knode still can't assemble multi-part binaries
<Cowlike> works on the ones in a single msg though
<AzMoo> Does anybody know why I wouldn't be able to receive messages through AIM using Konversation?
<Tm_T> eh, you are using Konversation?
<Tm_T> I rest my case ;p
<AzMoo> Should I install gaim?
<psn> AzMoo: or at least kopete
<Tm_T> heh
<AzMoo> errr
<AzMoo> right sorry
<AzMoo> Kopete
<AzMoo> Not Konversation
* AzMoo slaps forehead.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I use gaim, it's allright
<Tm_T> but Kopete works fine too
<AzMoo> I'll install gaim, see if that works.
<AzMoo> Yeah, Gaim works. That'll do then :)
<Tm_T> great :)
<kkathman> Good Dayy, All :)
<jurgis> Hello, when i install kubunu, setup didin't ask root password, so what is my root password?
<kkathman> jurgis there is no root in ubuntu systems
<jurgis> realy? :DD
<jurgis> mm ok, another question :) were is xf86config file?
<nanomad> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jurgis> tnx
<nanomad> now i have a question...
<nanomad> ive just switched to kde...in gnome sound is ok while in kde, using alsa, it doesnt work
<nanomad> any suggestions?
<nanomad> no one?
<jurgis> so where i can change monitor refresh rate? Now is only 85hz, monitor susport 105hz
<Tm_T> nanomad: hmm, check your audiosettings in kcontrol
<nanomad> ok
<nanomad> if i choose alsa, it says no device (but in gnome works...)
<nanomad> if i choose oss everything is ok
<nanomad> but i WANT to use alsa...oss is deprecated.
<Tm_T> haha
<nanomad> ?
<Tm_T> hmm, you have all needed packages installed?
<kkathman> jurgis: right cick on your desktop, choose Configure Desktop, then choose DISPLAY on the left panel
<nanomad> Tm_T, dont know wich should be...so..
<nanomad> ive installed kubuntu-something
<jurgis> But There is only 85hz...
<pussfeller> hmmm adding ubuntuguide to my delicious list, then the site timing out 5 minutes later
<jurgis> On SuSE on same rezolution was 105hz
<pussfeller> just coincidence? I dont think so
<pointwood> when I run an update (using synaptic), I get the following error which I have no idea how to fix: 
<pointwood> eggy: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1,26a3b0000005ap-1333.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<pointwood> hrm...nu sure why it says "eggy", in the error message it just says "E:"
<blueeel> pointwood: read the topic... there's a link for fixing just that problem... ;-)
<pointwood> doh
<pointwood> thx :D
<theine> Hi, how do I add my Home folder to the KDE taskbar? I can't figure it out...
<kkathman> theine: use the KDE Control Center
<theine> kkathman: ah, alright
<kkathman> theine wait...a better way... just right click on the K menu and choose menu editor...quicker
<theine> kkathman: sorry, but i don't want to add somethink to the K menu, I'd just want to have a link to my home directory on the taskbar
<kkathman> ohhh
<kkathman> theine:  you mean the kicker at the botttom?
<jurgis> When i install kubuntu, i chosen English languge, but english is not my language, how can i change it?
<theine> kkathman: exactly
<kkathman> theine: do the same...right click on the kicker, Panel Menu... add..
<theine> kkathman: add what?
<kkathman> theine:  special button
<theine> kkathman: which one?
<kkathman> theine:  special button, then quick browser
<kkathman> it will appear to the far right
<kkathman> then you can drag it where you want
<theine> kkathman: that's ok, or system menu, but I'd really like to have a simple link to my home directory
<kkathman> theine..it is... at least when I do it
<kkathman> just click Open in File Manager and that does it
<theine> kkathman: it shows the stuff in my home directory among other things, but it's not like that if i click on it konqueror starts and shows my home directory
<theine> kkathman: which is what happens if I add the systems menu, click on it and select home folder
<kkathman> so you just want to click and then it automatically open that browser?
<theine> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> hmm ok
<kkathman> let me experiment here
<theine> kkathman: exactly like here, http://www.pcbsd.org/PMScreens/InstallFF4.jpg
<mrmanic> I just got here.   what's the problem?
<kkathman> mrmanic: trying to put an icon on the kicker that when he clicks it..it opens his home folder in Konq
<theine> mrmanic: I'd like to have that Home Folder button in my kicker, just like in the screenshot
<kkathman> I think I have a way
<mrmanic> kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<i_m_meen> hello everyone
<mrmanic> pretty sure that's what you want.
<mrmanic> just make the button point at that.
<i_m_meen> does anyone one know how to make the panel transparent?
<mrmanic> should be under RightClick > Configure Panel > Appearance > Enable Transparency
<kkathman> yeah that will work mrmanic 
<kkathman> theine:  right click on the desktop, choose CREATE NEW then Application...enter the Name as HOME, then in the command put what mrmanic said
<kkathman> then drag that resulting icon to the kicker
<kkathman> to move it, right click, MOVE then drag it where you want
<theine> kkathman,mrmanic: There's another way, I just dragged the Home Folder symbol from the treeview in konqueror to the kicker and then right clicked while still holding down the left mouse button. Appearently, that creates a link...
<theine> kkathman,mrmanic: Anyway, thanks for your help guys
<mrmanic> cool
<kkathman> funny how those seemingly easy things end up being more difficult that you thought
<theine> kkathman: indeed
<kkathman> and how the things you thing are hard, end up being easy
<kkathman> Im still trying to install the java runtime on my system and havent been able to figure that out yet
<i_m_meen> found transparency, don't like it because it's not integrated with those little widgets :P
<kkathman> should be simple
<theine> kkathman: have you tried the ubuntu backports java package, that worked nicely for me
<kkathman> theine: I got java itself (ie. the SDK) installed
<theine> kkathman: ah, ok, so it's not tracked by the package manager?
<kkathman> but for some reason I cant get the JRE to install .. its a separate pkg and Ive gotten a few approaches.
<kkathman> but I'll figure it out I suppose
<kkathman> not that I know of...there are many java packages
<_bill> how do you change your nick..it has been so long that i forgot...lol
<kkathman> theine: The JRE is not, I think because its proprietary Sun...but some of the packages are
<theine> kkathman: I installed the two sun packages from http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/ locally with dpkg, worked nicely
<kkathman> theine did you put those in your sources.list then?
<kkathman> ahhh I see...gotcha
<kkathman> excellent theine, thank you very much!
<theine> kkathman: You're welcome
<_bill> the unofficial guide is the greatest...was able to install everything without any problems
<_bill> {after the third or fourth time}
<_bill> my fglrx for ati is installed..the gl screensavers in gnome work great..but the ones in kde lock up my computer....
<_bill> used linux a lot in the past...but this is the first time that I found a useable version since i built my amd-64 system..
<_bill> using k7 kernel..since it seems more software is available than for the amd-64
<_bill> it was very easy to install all the multimedia and burner software using the unofficial guide...and everything installed without errors
<_bill> first time that i have ever gotten a working real player...
<jurgis> How to add new languages? Now is only english
<jurgis> *using Kubuntu 5.04
<shogouki> sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-fr
<jurgis> it for me?
<shogouki> yup
<jurgis> tnx i'll try it
<i_m_meen> not sure, in which repository can i find wine?
<i_m_meen> don't seem to be able to find it
<i_m_meen> and i have main, uni and multi to
<_bill> would anyone know why gl screensavers work in gnome but lock up the puter in kde
<_bill> ?
<papo> hi: now that hoary is released wich is the test apt source? I dont have anything to update :(
<The_Feet> hey all  ;)
<blueeel> hey, The_Feet !
<blueeel> pointwood: did you get your kdelibs problem solved ?
<pointwood> yeah, I ran the script - seemed to work as it should :)
<blueeel> ok
<pointwood> looks like was the reason I had some audio problems as well :)
<kkathman> papo: Only occasionally will you need to update
<papo> kkathman: ok, but will amarok for example be updated o do a need to add another source to apt
<kkathman> papo: amarok, if it needs to be updated, will show up in your synaptics area as needing to be updated. Thats when you know any of its dependencies have also been updated.  Otherwise, you can go to the amarok web site and download the newest version and manually resolve any dependencies yourself
<kkathman> papo: you might also have to compile it, depending on what those folks provide you
<papo> kkathman: ok, I understand but isnt any way to test unstables apps with apt. No system pakages but only  apps? Im a knew
<papo> in all this
<papo> ;)
<papo> new
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> papo: I understand. Im not sure what you mean about testing unstables?  You can include the unstable sources in your /etc/sources.list if you would like, and then the apt system can allow the installation. It will report any depedencies.
<papo> kkathman:  Yes, I think that is waht a wh
<papo> kkathman:  sorry. Isnt that the same as we do when the hoary wasnt stable?
<hussam> how do I switch from gdm to kdm the opposite?
<kkathman> papo: well not really, Im not sure what you used...I used the package manager in Gnome (within KDE) to manage updates. Once things go "stable" then any major things are done through the security releases. All others are more or less at your risk.
<papo> kkathman: I mean, when hoary was unfinished the was lots of pakages to udate, and besides that everything was ok.  Can I do something like that but only with "app pakages" in order to have the latest amsn, amarok, mplayer...
<papo> kkathman: thank you anyway... Im lear
<papo> nig
<papo> :)
<kkathman> papo:  Like I said before, if the ubuntu folks determine that an existing package needs to be updated, it will be reported in the package manager just like the updates were. But you shouldnt look for too many of these.  But, with things like Gaim, or Amarok, chances are, you wont get notification of new releases and you'll need to monitor those yourself. For instance, I learned about the new release of Gaim, compiled and inst
<kkathman> papo: A good thing to subscribe to, though, is the RSS feed from KDE.org.. they have three. If you open up Kontact and look at your RSS Feeds, they should be defaulted. Thats how I learn of new releases to ancillary software in K.
<papo> ok kkathman thank you very much    :)
<kkathman> papo: you are very welcome, enjoy
<Tm_T> kkathman: hi
<kkathman> howdy there Tm_T!! How is life in beautiful Finland today?
<Tm_T> well, nice =)
<Tm_T> how's yours?
<kkathman> its fairly sunny today and a bit on the cooler side for spring here
<kkathman> we have been quite warm, until yesterday afternoon when a little cold front moved through and cooled things off quite a bit
<NTolerance> spring here has been crappy
<NTolerance> still cold as balls
<NTolerance> well, really not cold
<NTolerance> but not warm enough
<NTolerance> only 60F right now and it's midday in May
<shogouki> 23C here (19h00)
<kkathman> howdy NTolerance  how goes it today?
<NTolerance> not bad, yourself?
<kkathman> we had a couple of days last week of 85-92 degree F weather...was almost like summer
<kkathman> temps jumped down to the 40's last night tho.
<NTolerance> we've had a cold front for weeks, i don't understand it
<NTolerance> nights have been in the 40s
<NTolerance> consistently
<kkathman> 58 here today right now
<kkathman> thats kinda cool for us for May
<spiral> hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<MightyF> you people are all insane
<kkathman> Im not insane yet, but getting there :)
<kkathman> I do not suffer from insanity, I enjoy it
<kkathman> However, MightyF if you do want to see insane, we have one of those here. stick around :)
<kkathman> Howdy KaiL  :)
<MightyF> kkathman, how much effort does it take to get kubuntu?
<KaiL> hmm, pppd seams to start eating cputime here
<NTolerance> hey KaiL, did the repositories ever get updated?
<KaiL> NTolerance: ?
<MightyF> k, gotta run
<kkathman> MightyF: not much at all
<kkathman> MightyF: install base hoary, then simply do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, logout and log into KDE
<MightyF> kkathman, heh, sounds pretty easy, whats the catch?
<kkathman> none
<kkathman> its THAT simple
<kkathman> Ive done it many times
<MightyF> wow, well, I'd try it if I liked KDE, but since i don't
<kkathman> I can install ubunutu with KDE in about 30 minutes max on a system with reasonable speed and memory
<MightyF> Well, I didn't like KDE in fedora anyways
<kkathman> maybe even less
<kkathman> ubuntu isnt near as bloated as FC3
<MightyF> is kde in ubuntu as ugly as fc1's KDE
<kkathman> fewer starting packages and you install more of what you need
<MightyF> i use ubuntu gnome
<MightyF> hoary
<kkathman> yeah KDE is a bit more configurable than gnome
<MightyF> oh really
<MightyF> i like freedom
<kkathman> and easier to tailor to your needs
<MightyF> i might have to try it tonight
<kkathman> more/easier controls I think
<MightyF> i gotta go, have labs to do
<MightyF> later
<MightyF> v55
<kkathman> laterz
<Tm_T> hmm hmm
<kkathman> Tm_T ??
<Tm_T> I was wondering if there's a way to have Thunderbird in systray
<kkathman> u mean on the kicker?
<kkathman> or like as a notification?
<Tm_T> yes, in systray part
<kkathman> if you want it in the kicker, thats easy
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> easy?
<kkathman> yeah
<kkathman> is it on your desktop now?
<Tm_T> I say yes (it's not ofcourse)
<Tm_T> go on
<kkathman> well if its not...you can just right click down toward the left end of the kicker...then click Panel Menu....Add to Panel...Application
<kkathman> then put your path to it
<Tm_T> I know _that_ but that's not what I mean
<kkathman> if you already had it on your desktop
<kkathman> you could just drag and drop it
<Tm_T> no no no
<Tm_T> I give you a pic what explains
<kkathman> ok
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_006.png
<Tm_T> that's what I want
<Tm_T> and that part of Kicker (or panel) is called system tray
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> let me check something
<Tm_T> there might be an extension
<kkathman> Tm_T: read through this...it might help:  http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/archives/linux-il/12-2003/7148.html
<Tm_T> ok, so there's extension somewhere...
<kkathman> i suppose
<kkathman> brb
<Tm_T> never found one though
<Tm_T> seek and destroy!
<Tm_T> ehm, I mean install
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok, that's not in mozilla page :/
<ghetek1> i put a kubuntu powerpc live cd into my imac, and it starts in some sort of command shell, how do i get into the gui?
<Tm_T> hmm?
<Tm_T> it's not some sort of, it's Bash =)
<ghetek1> ah ok
<Tm_T> heh
<ghetek1> where is... you know... kde?
<Tm_T> hmm, try "startkde"
<ghetek1> k
<ghetek1> a myriad of problems all relating to cant find $display
<kkathman> back
<Tm_T> ah ok, hmm, what kind of imac do you have?
<jurgis> How to change monitor refresh rate? In Control Center i only can make 85hz, my monitor susport on this rezolution 105, so were else i can do it?
<ghetek1> no idea, i know its slot loading
<kkathman> jurgis: hard to imagine that during installation your monitor was not probed.. but also there are questions that you answer about those settings too
<Tm_T> jurgis: eh, Kcontrol gives all what hardware seems to give :p
<kkathman> I think there is a way to go through that X-org wizard but I dont know how
<Tm_T> kkathman: it is probed, I bet that some marketing clowns are just liars
<Tm_T> not so new thing
<kkathman> Tm_T that could be...thats why I always answer the set of questions about resolution and refresh rate :)
<jurgis> Tm_T no, in SuSE on same rezolution i had 105hz in windows too
<kkathman> 105??? wow never seen that
<jurgis> :)
<kkathman> I have a flat screen tho so it doesnt matter to me
<Tm_T> jurgis: hmm, interesting...
<jurgis> it's not much
<jurgis> on 800X600 max is 160hz
<Tm_T> I use 60Hz in my CRT :p
<jurgis> :)
<kkathman> why do you want such a high rate
<Tm_T> can't see any flickering though
<jurgis> ur eys dont tiried?
<Tm_T> nope
<kkathman> like I said, I have a flat panel LCD screen :)
<Tm_T> back in early 90's I used 50Hz :p
<jurgis> :)
<ghetek1> wish i had a flat screen lcd...
<jurgis> u wearing glasses?
<Tm_T> jurgis: nope
<jurgis> strange...
<Tm_T> I'm just bit slow, I think ;p
<jurgis> :)
<ghetek1> \] so any idea as to how to get my video to work?
<ghetek1> with a gui?
<Tm_T> ghetek1: hmm, dunno, sorry
<ghetek1> mmm
<ghetek1> thank you anyway
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> I never had been so honored to be owner of Mac ;p
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> had? is that correct?
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> macs are ok for some things 
<Tm_T> maybe Isholdn't sleeped/skipped my english courses
<Tm_T> hmm, can't type either
<kkathman> especially for things like music...very very good for that, but macs are very cost-prohibitive
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> proprietary hardware, OS and apps
<ghetek1> i just want to see if it actually works on mac
<kkathman> the most closed in environment on the planet
<ghetek1> linux=free, macs=very cheap
<ghetek1> especially imacs
<kkathman> macs  not cheap
<ghetek1> in california you can get a refurb imac for 60 bucks
<kkathman> refurb?
<kkathman> lol
<ghetek1> and keyboard and mouse for like 10
<ghetek1> thats a good system for seniors
<kkathman> yeah I bought a kbd and mouse for 10 last week
<kkathman> refurb PC clones can go for at little as 30 -50 here
<kkathman> but I can build a brand new one for $250 or $300 tops
<kkathman> you cant get a brand new mac of any kind for that price :)
<ghetek1> ya but senior citizens dont need a brand new one
<ghetek1> they need something to go online (firefox)
<ghetek1> and to do email (thunderbird)
<ghetek1> and open office
<kkathman> right
<ghetek1> so why not mac?
<kkathman> mac is fine for that purpose, esp if you can get them for #60 :)
<kkathman> thats pretty incredible
<kkathman> I'd buy about 10 of those and sell them for twice that
<ghetek1> thats how i get through college
<ghetek1> :)
<kkathman> good idea :)
<ghetek1> thanks
<ghetek1> thats why i like kubuntu
<ghetek1> now i can get wine on these things
<ghetek1> and run win apps
<ghetek1> on macs
<ghetek1> or even get a nice winxp theme on kde
<kkathman> you can also buy pc clones, build for $250 and sell for around $400 and people think they are getting a great deal
<ghetek1> well they are
<ghetek1> im not cheating people
<kkathman> I'd turnkey a Linux system, brand new to someone for maybe what.. $400 and make that profit all day long :)
<ghetek1> its about teaching applications not the system sale
<ghetek1> nah
<ghetek1> linux is free
<ghetek1> and hardware is cheap
<kkathman> but your time is worth something
<ghetek1> education is whats important
<ghetek1> ya
<kkathman> yeah but that dont pay tuition :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: btw I can't find that systray extension :/
<ghetek1> sell your time, your knowledge
<kkathman> Tm_T did you try the mozilla web site?
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, not in there
<kkathman> hmmm
<kkathman> I guess I need to ask Tm_T why you want it to run in the systray in the 1st place?
<Tm_T> kkathman: well first of all, I wan't that new mail notice thing
<kkathman> wonder if you could launch it and put it in the background
<kkathman> maybe not
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, it does not tell you when there's new mail unless you check it from TB window
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> in windows it has to be running too, but theres a little icon that pops up in the win systray to indicate mail is in
<Tm_T> kkathman: but does not keep showing it
<Tm_T> so if you don't notice it right away...
<slicnotslak> arg i hate slow mail servers
<kkathman> Tm_T Here it is:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-17789.htm
<kkathman> thats got a link to the extension
<Tm_T> kkathman: oh thanks, don't know how I can't find it =)
<kkathman> I went to google...did Thunderbird Linux Mail Notification
<kkathman> I saw the ubuntu and  said HMMMM
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> ok, so I'm too old to know how to use google then
<kkathman> you arent old
<Tm_T> too old
<Tm_T> ;p
<KaiL> Riddell: ping?
<Tm_T> pingpong
<kkathman> Tm_T i'l bet Im older than you are :)
<kkathman> just to put your mind at ease :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, andf you're soooo 0ld ] ;=
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> kkathman: btw that extension rocks! =)
<kkathman> kewl glad to hear that Tm_T :)
<kkathman> well, I have two kids in college and one in High School, and my Dad is 88 so that might tell you how old I am
<Tm_T> kkathman: thing what should be in TB itself, or "default extension"
<kkathman> Tm_T I agree with you
<KaiL> that "replacement package" for kaffine seams to solve close to all problems?
* kkathman doesnt use sound with his linux box
<Riddell> KaiL: hi
<KaiL> Riddell: I guess, you've heared about kaffine problems?
<KaiL> kaffeine..
<KaiL> and about somebody, who has rebuild the debian package and got something very good working?
<Riddell> kaffine has many problems
<Riddell> i believe there is a better version in breezy
<KaiL> but this package seams to solve many of them..
<Riddell> who rebuilt it?
<KaiL> oh, maybe that too :)
<KaiL> good question...
<KaiL> who had the url yesterday?
<_P_> Riddell: are you  the  kynaptic devel?
<KaiL> kkathman: you? :)
<Riddell> _P_: sort of
<_P_> is there  a  way  to  see  package filtered  by  source?
<_P_> by  repository
<gianluca> hello
<_P_> ciao  gianluca
<gianluca> sei ita?
<_P_> yes
<kkathman> KaiL: maybe...I used kaffeine at one time
<gianluca> che culo
<Riddell> _P_: don't think so
<gianluca> mi spiegheresti qualche cosA?
<_P_> :/
<KaiL> somebody in here had an URL...
<_P_> thanks
<kkathman> but as I said, I dont usually use linux sound, cuz I have problems with it
<KaiL> danm, I forgot to save that
<kkathman> and I think they are unresolveable
<gianluca> come si fa a mettere kubuntu in ita?
<KaiL> gianluca: #ubuntu-it :)
<KaiL> kkathman: tell us
<KaiL> Riddell: some news about kdelibs-data? :)
<Riddell> KaiL: waiting on kde cvs to svn transitiob
<Riddell> so tomorrow
<KaiL> let's hope
<KaiL> anything about kde-i18n-se? that looks quite strange :)
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> is there a roadmap for Breezy>
<DaSkreech> ?
<kkathman> KaiL: well when I enable sound and hook that up, everytime I move my mouse, whether the volume is up or down, I get this buzz-humm sound...also when I move windows around on the screen
<kkathman> Its very annoying and I think it has to do with the motherboard I chose
<KaiL> ugs
<KaiL> onboard?
<KaiL> and which board?
<kkathman> its an ASUS A7V400-MX
<KaiL> hmm... KT400 so
<kkathman> the board based sound is VIA
<KaiL> that might be the Problem :p
<KaiL> get a Soundcard
<kkathman> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<kkathman> do you have a recommendation Kail?
<kkathman> sorry.. KaiL 
<kkathman> hehe
<KaiL> Audigy2
<kkathman> whew 
<kkathman> expensive yes?
<KaiL> ~100
<KaiL> but VERY good
<kkathman> I have an audigy on my win box, but not an audigy2
<kkathman> its a bit of a high price to pay, if its my motherboard that is the problem tho
<kkathman> but I can try
<kkathman> Soundblaster used to have a lower end than the audigy I thought
<KaiL> the SB Live, yes
<Diablo-D3> well, kkathman 
<Diablo-D3> you know what the audigy is, right?
<Diablo-D3> the audigy is the "sblive 2"
<Diablo-D3> its just the next product in a long line of products.
<Diablo-D3> all using the emu10k core family
<KaiL> has anybody seen a nice iptables frontend for KDE?
<Riddell> KaiL: guarddog
<Tm_T> Damn!
<uniq> guarddog and guidedog are both nice.
<Tm_T> Latvija is beating USA \o/
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: right, I remember when I had my audio workstation that the sblive was very popular... not audiophile quality, because of that emu10k but still very nice
<kkathman> so maybe I will try to find an audigy2 around somewhere
<Diablo-D3> hey now
<Diablo-D3> emu10ks are quite nice
<Diablo-D3> but _only_ when in emu cards
<KaiL> ?
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: ?
<KaiL> <Diablo-D3> but _only_ when in emu cards << means?
<Diablo-D3> I mean creative attaches fucking shit to emu chips
<Diablo-D3> http://www.emu.com/products/product.asp?maincategory=754&category=754&product=2220
<Diablo-D3> like that
<sarom> hello, I have ubuntu currently installed. Can I easily install KDE on it? or will a new kubuntu install be more efficient?
<Diablo-D3> its only stereo, mind you, but it blows creative's best card out of the water
<KaiL> sarom: should work together
<pussfeller> sarom, its on the wiki you just apt-get it
<sarom> where is the wiki?
<root> Hello
<root> I need help urgently
<pussfeller> read topic
<uniq> root: irc as root is bad.
<root> I screwed up KDE somehow, nothing works except for konsole (through which I'm talking to you)
* DaSkreech has waited for this day
<DaSkreech> root needs my help :-)
<root> oh shit
<kkathman> hmmm I thought Creative owned SoundBlaster...i.e. audigy, etc
<root> brb people
<kkathman> is that not true anymore?
<DaBlade> ok, that was me 
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: were you talking specifically about Creative's software stuff?
<DaBlade> sorry
<DaBlade> I was using root to try and fix the problems
<DaBlade> Something screwed up real badly
<pussfeller> ic
<DaBlade> I tried starting ksysguard to kill and restart KDE processes, and got a popup that says:
<sarom> Is the package stable?
<sarom> everything will work.. right?
<sarom> all I have to do is apt-get it
<pussfeller> yes sarom
<DaBlade> Will not save configuration. Configuration file "/home/dablade/.kde/share/config/ksysguardrc" nor writable. Configuration file "/home/dablade/.kde/share/config/kdelobals" not writable. Please contact your system administrator. [OK] 
<sarom> the thing is, I can't find the apt-get instructions in the wiki that's on the topic
<DaBlade> It does so whenever I run an app, and replaces ksysguardrc with the app's name
<DaBlade> for some strange reason, I still see the Karamba themes I run, and they seem to work
<DaBlade> I can see kicker, but it's crashed
<DaBlade> can someone please help?
<pussfeller> apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop
<DaBlade> is that for me? I got that installed
<pussfeller> no sarom 
<DaBlade> I got this problem when I was uninstalling GTA Vice City through it's uninstaller (under Cedega)
<pussfeller> dablade, did you try just lgging out
<kkathman> DaBlade.. you might try to go to your gnome desktop, then remove and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<DaBlade> I can't. Everything except karamba and konsole is frozen
<kkathman> sounds like something is majorly messed up
<pussfeller> press cnt + alt+ backspace
<DaBlade> kkathman, I installed Kubuntu, not installed ubuntu and then KDE on top
<Akeru> DaBlade: I'm coming in the middle of the discussion but you might try to rename .kde directory
<kkathman> ohhhh
<kkathman> yeah thats why I always install hoary base, then installed kubuntu
<DaBlade> how? nothing works
<DaBlade> I know you do kkathman. you already told me that
<slicnotslak> what's the package for macromedias moz flash plugin?  gnu's version crashes ff.  :-(
<pussfeller> have you tried rebooting?
<Akeru> DaBlade: ctrl-alt-f1 (twice if needd) you'll get a console
<Akeru> f7 to come back
<DaBlade> yes I know that
<DaBlade> but I don't know what to do
<DaBlade> I got another shell tab here in konsole
<Akeru> so login, rename the .kde dir, kill kde and restart it
<Diablo-D3> bacj
<Diablo-D3> back
<Diablo-D3> <kkathman> Diablo-D3: were you talking specifically about Creative's software stuff?
<Diablo-D3> no
<DaBlade> can you give me the commands to do that?
<Diablo-D3> especially since I RUN LINUX
<Diablo-D3> no creative software anywhere in sight
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: I'm talking specifically about the hardware
<Akeru> DaBlade: cd ~ ; mv .kde .kde.old ; ctrl-alt-back space (kills kde) ; wait for kdm to come up again
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: go look at that url, though
<Akeru> if it does not come, login with a console and type "startx"
<DaBlade> dablade@LinuxP2P:~$ mv .kde .kde.old
<DaBlade> mv: cannot move `.kde' to `.kde.old': Read-only file system
<DaBlade> dablade@LinuxP2P:~$
<kkathman> ok thanks Diablo-D3 
<sarom> Can I easily go back to gnome if I didn't like KDE?
<Akeru> DaBlade: how come it is read only ?
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: and I'm comparing just the 24-bit capable audigies
<DaBlade> don't ask me
<DaBlade> this all started after I uninstalled GTA Vice City
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: then if you were going to get a sound card Diablo-D3 what would you recommend?
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: ie, not the audigy 1, which _cannot_ output at 24-bit
<Akeru> DaBlade: it can explain alot of stuff...
<Diablo-D3> (it just internally mixes at 24bit)
<Akeru> hmmm
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: hrm, I actually want to get that 0404
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: I dont do surround sound, so its perfect for me
<DaBlade> I can try doing it as root. that ignores read only, right?
<Akeru> DaBlade: cn you type "mount" and paste the result ? maybe in private to not flood here
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: and it has amazing sound quality for a card that cheap
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: got a link for that card?
<DaBlade> dablade@LinuxP2P:~$ mount
<DaBlade> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<DaBlade> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<DaBlade> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<DaBlade> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<DaBlade> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: http://www.emu.com/products/product.asp?maincategory=754&category=754&product=2220
<DaBlade> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<DaBlade> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<DaBlade> none on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<kkathman> thanks Diablo-D3  :)
<DaBlade> dablade@LinuxP2P:~$
<Akeru> rw,errors=remount-ro
<Akeru> so there (maybe) was an error on the file system and it ws put read only
<DaBlade> :/
<DaBlade> how do I fix it?
<Akeru> if you can afford rebooting this might be a good idea, and sees what happens
<pussfeller> Akeru, thats standard mounting for ubuntu
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: I seriously need to get cash so I can buy that card, though
<pussfeller> his disk is mounted rw...
<Akeru> pussfeller: yup, but his fs is read only right now, so there might have been an error
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: its the perfect card
<Akeru> <DaBlade> mv: cannot move `.kde' to `.kde.old': Read-only file system
<Akeru> pussfeller: so read only...
<pussfeller> (rw, = its mounted rw
<pussfeller> ah
<sarom> guys, after I do the apt-get kubuntu-desktop, will it be installed right away, or do I need to do something special to bring it up?
<edsuom> sarom: You should be able to go back to gdm and pick KDE
<pussfeller> then something is messed up cause mount is showing something differnt
<NTolerance> anyone here running torsmo?
<Akeru> yp so, I'm affraid the simpler thing to do it try a reboot DaBlade 
<sarom> you mean I should logout and then I'll be able to choose?
<sarom> great
<edsuom> sarom: Yep. Don't let the Gnome in gdm scare you, it works fine.
<Akeru> and hope the system will actually boot because it seems a bit inconsistent
<sarom> if I didn't like kde, I can go back to gnome easily without any problems.. right?
<edsuom> Yes.
<Akeru> yup
<sarom> YAHOO!
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: btw, that card specifically is for audiophile work
<sarom> thanks! :)
<sarom> kde here I come!
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: yes I noticed the specs...very good
<DaSkreech> Is there a wiki page for Breezy?
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: its lack of surround sound wont do much for games and dvds
<edsuom> Ubuntu is awesome, but I'm a little annoyed about certain crippled admin apps, like no web admin for CUPS.
<pussfeller> so whats the skinny on the best cheap card for doing music recording of decent quality
<Diablo-D3> edsuom: well, in a system like ubuntu, you use your desktop's cups front end
<Diablo-D3> edsuom: both gnome and kde have them
<pussfeller> edsuom, I don't like that either, and the kde printer manager is kinda screwed up
<edsuom> But why deny me the *option* to use web admin?
<Diablo-D3> edsuom: nothing stops you from apt-getting that though
<Diablo-D3> who said deny you the option?
<pussfeller> i had to change the owneership  of /dev/lp0 
<edsuom> The ubuntu package has it disabled, can't enable from cups.conf
<Diablo-D3> edsuom: er, it shouldnt
<edsuom> pussfeller: Yeah, me too.
<pussfeller> i think its disabled in the code itself before it was compiled and shipped
<edsuom> Yep.
<Diablo-D3> edsuom: the debian package has it enabled
<Diablo-D3> edsuom: so I find it hard to believe ubuntu has it off
<pussfeller> its off, try it yerself
<Diablo-D3> Im a little too busy atm to do that
<pussfeller> http://llocalhost:631
<edsuom> Well, it is, stupidly enough. I've spent an hour verifying that.
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: that wont help
<Diablo-D3> even in debian, you have to enable it first and restart cups
<pussfeller> i have restarted cups so many times....
<edsuom> Diablo-D3: Same here. No dice.
<pussfeller> theres a place to configure the access to it in the cupsd.conf, but it won;t work
<edsuom> Oh well, I came from Gentoo where everything is enabled and you can spend untold hours wasting time...
<slicnotslak> using hoary hedghog, and i can't find packages like mplayer or flashplugin-nonfree
<Diablo-D3> let me check
<Diablo-D3> er, guys
<slicnotslak> i've uncommented the extre repos in /etc/apt/sources.list,
<Diablo-D3> its enabled for me
<Diablo-D3> grep /etc/cups/cupds.conf Port 631
<slicnotslak> do i need to add a repository or something?
<langenberg> Should I consider using Kubuntu for first timers. I'm going to a LAN soon and there are some ppl interested in Linux. I was also considering SUSE. What do you guys think?
<Diablo-D3> langenberg: ubuntu or kubuntu are both fine choices
<slicnotslak> langenberg: kubuntu is the easiest i've seen yet, it's been 3 years since i've used suse however
<Diablo-D3> langenberg: as much as I hate gnome, I'd rcommend ubuntu over kubuntu though
<pussfeller> ubuntu has the buxx now man
<Diablo-D3> langenberg: it has more polish, and idiot n00bs need polish
<pussfeller> yeah, i have to agree
<Diablo-D3> langenberg: mainly because they cant read, and have no intelligence whatsoever
<langenberg> hahahahaha
<Diablo-D3> that, and ubuntu has the best livecd in existance
<pussfeller> one could argue, you shouldnt have to read anything... it should just work
<langenberg> Well course I prefer KDE (otherwise I wouldn't be here). For first timers Gnome could be a better choice maybe.
<pussfeller> or at least pretend its working
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: yeah, but even microsoft hasnt figured out how to do that
<pussfeller> they are millions of miles ahead of us
<Diablo-D3> even though windows sucks, I cant say microsoft doesnt spend millions every year fixing usability issues
<Diablo-D3> thats about all windows has going for it, actually
<Diablo-D3> langenberg: its not that gnome is a better desktop environment...
<pussfeller> i think the problem with windows outside of MS being a psycho company, is all the commercial software around it
<langenberg> But KDE looks more like Windows, and the 'feeling' of the DE gives me more 'freedome'.
<krawek> hi
<Diablo-D3> langenberg: its just that all the admin tools are still gtk only
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: except commercial software doesnt hold anything over me
<langenberg> I find it more progressive, rather than being conservative like gnome.
<Diablo-D3> infact, I dont even care if shit is foss or not
<Diablo-D3> I go after the better product
<pussfeller> too many people selling shitty software to the clueless to do things that theres ussualy a free alternative for
<Diablo-D3> and foss 90% of the time has the better product
<pussfeller> yeah i was going to type that, thanks
<Diablo-D3> the other 10%, it just hasnt created a competing product yet
<langenberg> Diablo-D3: I was being afraid of that. I heard it's even better to use synaptic than the Qt ported software.
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: for me, though, some win apps are absolutely necessary because there are no corresponding apps in open source that fit the bill
<edsuom> Yeah, I spent 5 hrs yesterday trying to get QEMU working so I wouldn't need to use VMware 4.x (I have a license!).
<Diablo-D3> like, we're still behind in the dekstop publishing war
<pussfeller> ill take mpc anyday over wmp
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: yeah
<edsuom> I like using foss anytime I can.
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: thats the 10%
<kkathman> so occasionally I have to resort back :(
<kkathman> yeah
<Diablo-D3> langenberg: kynaptic or whatever
<kkathman> most everything else I can do
<Diablo-D3> langenberg: its a kde clone of synaptic
<pussfeller> or foobar2000 over winamp
<Diablo-D3> winamp actually isnt bad
<Diablo-D3> then again, I'm an xmms user
<pussfeller> its a beast
<kkathman> In the grub, there is this "Kubuntu recovery mode" anyone know what that is?
<Diablo-D3> I dunno
<pussfeller> thats the failsafe kkathman to get a root shell
<Diablo-D3> yeah, its probably the failsafe mode
<kkathman> ahh ok pussfeller thanks
<langenberg> Diablo-D3: but synaptic > kynaptic ?
<kkathman> Dablade was asking and he cant get back to KDE
<Diablo-D3> langenberg: not really.
<kkathman> hes like lunched it badly
<Diablo-D3> langenberg: apt-get/apt-cache > any gui tool
<pussfeller> open office seems like it could replace office, but it needs a ton more helper wizards
<Diablo-D3> DaBlade should wipe his system and not do whatever he did again
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: guh
<DaSkreech> pussfeller: Why?
<Diablo-D3> OOo fucking sucks
<Diablo-D3> I hate it
<Diablo-D3> I hate it worse than microsoft office
<pussfeller> its foss... and its an infant still
<Diablo-D3> an infant?
<kkathman> I dont like Open Office much
<pussfeller> relatively speaking
<Diablo-D3> dude, its a 300-pound fucking fatass
<kkathman> Star Office was much better
<NTolerance> does anyone here use the slideshow background feature in KDE?
<pussfeller> it needs a real overhaul
<Diablo-D3> it sits on your computer and crushes it to death
<Diablo-D3> I wish I could get it removed from ubuntu-desktop
<Diablo-D3> its something that we simply just dont need
<langenberg> Diablo-D3: Well I see myself offering apt-get to some newbies. "Look how easy it is to get new software! You just fire up a xterm and do apt-cache update && apt-get [pkg-name] "
<pussfeller> i use kate mostly so maybe I ain't the best judge of things
<langenberg> ">Euhm, I want internet!"
<Diablo-D3> Euhm? dont even give them the credit of using all four letters
<Diablo-D3> Its closer to 'Um'
<langenberg> NTolerance: slideshow background future?
<NTolerance> yeah, it's in KDE control center
<Diablo-D3> btw, I used to be a debian envangilist
<NTolerance> it changes your background picture with a timer
* langenberg takes a look.
<pussfeller> another problem with windows is just the closed model its built under... when things under the hood go wrong, you can't get at them easily to fix it
<Diablo-D3> I quit because I cant stand stupid noobs
<NTolerance> it's cool, but everytime my background changes Firefox mysteriously disappears and i have to restart it
<Diablo-D3> NTolerance: sounds like a firefox bug
<kkathman> pussfeller: again for Dablade...can't he reinstall Kubuntu and just keep the current partitions when asked, that way the system gets installed but the previous data remains?
<NTolerance> :(
<NTolerance> i've got 1.0.2
<pussfeller> were you one of thos angry debian people
<NTolerance> i guess i should upgrade
<Diablo-D3> firefox is another app that needs to die
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: Im still angry
<pussfeller> :;)
<langenberg> NTolerance: I see, well I'll try it.
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: you dont like FF??  You like just Konqi
<langenberg> firefox, nah
<NTolerance> try watching it change your background while firefox is running ,just for shits
<pussfeller> no it will wipe it regardless
<NTolerance> thx
<langenberg> Konqueror owns everthing
<Diablo-D3> actually, I hate konqi too
<slicnotslak> Diablo-D3: i'm sorry, but as a web developer, i'm going to have to make you take back that statement.  ff IS the best thing since slice bread
<Diablo-D3> I'm hoping the safari patches get merged
<NTolerance> you just wish there was IE for Linux :D
<Diablo-D3> slicnotslak: nope, you cant actually.
<pussfeller> ff is pretty cool
<Diablo-D3> slicnotslak: my blog is shadowconflict.blogspot.com... compare in firefox and konq
<pussfeller> its a hog tho
<Diablo-D3> so thats why konq is also on my shitlist
<Diablo-D3> it cant render my page perfectly
<NTolerance> firefox is slow, for sure, but i can't do without my extensions
<kkathman> I orignally used Opera cuz its fast, even on low memory systems. Once I got more memory I use FF also
<Diablo-D3> I hate opera
<pussfeller> heh
<kkathman> I am a web dev too, but I dont necessarily think FF is the best thing since sliced bread
<pussfeller> lets see, whats left
<kkathman> he likes IE
<kkathman> hehe
<Diablo-D3> nope, I dont like IE
<pussfeller> safari
<Diablo-D3> msie performs the worst on my blog
<NTolerance> you're a hardcore lynx guy, i can tell
<Diablo-D3> infact, it performs so bad, it displays a warning asking to upgrade to firefox
<kkathman> if you are a web dev you have to progam to IE cuz its the predominant browser 
<Diablo-D3> (for those wondering what Im talking about, load my blog in msie)
<pussfeller> no he used wget and cat | grep
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: nope
<Diablo-D3> msie is not compliant with the internet
<Diablo-D3> so I'm free to ignore it
<pussfeller> is your page validated
<Diablo-D3> yup
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: makes no difference its on 96% of the worlds desktops
<Diablo-D3> validates fine
<kkathman> so you cant ignore it
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: so?
<pussfeller> brb
<Diablo-D3> yes I can ignore it
<Diablo-D3> and I am
<kkathman> ok
* Diablo-D3 ignores away
<kkathman> but as a web dev I cant
<kkathman> I dont use any active-x or that crap
<Diablo-D3> I cant support msie anyhow
<kkathman> but I have to see what the pages look like in FF and in IE
<Diablo-D3> I require browsers to be internet compliant
<kkathman> if you design inert enough, its ok
<Diablo-D3> and if microsoft fails to follow clearly stated standards, that is no concern to me
<kkathman> lol dont you know...MS IS the standard :)
<langenberg> kkathman: I like that. Most of the webdevvers don't even care about FF (web standards).
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: no
<Diablo-D3> w3 is the standard.
<kkathman> im kidding Diablo-D3  :)
<langenberg> kkathman: altough that has changed since FF became more popular. So that's a good thing.
<kkathman> Opera is supposed to be the most w3c compliant browser
<Diablo-D3> you better be
<Diablo-D3> I was about to kick your ass
<Diablo-D3> opera doesnt choke too bad on my blog
<Diablo-D3> and I heard 8 actually renders it closely to what it looks like in firefox
<kkathman> I keep my web code to CSS1 and low CSS2, and HTML4 minus deprecations
<DaSkreech> XHTML!
<kkathman> then I use the CSS stuff to make sure that there is a level playing field
<Diablo-D3> I'm doing xhtml + css1 + a very small ammount of css2
<kkathman> XHTML, blah
<kkathman> I learned XHTML ...so I never got into the bad habits of HTML..live leaving things out and not closing tags
<kkathman> but there are lots of inconsistencies in gekko and ie browsers that you have to be aware of, even in CSS
<Diablo-D3> of course
<kkathman>  I just stay away from those things where there are inconsistencies
<Diablo-D3> though, they should, say, pass the acid tests
<Diablo-D3> well, thats the thing
<Diablo-D3> if you design your css flexable enough, those inconsistencies dont bite you in the ass
<kkathman> correct a mundo
<Diablo-D3> like my blog doesnt do anything that earth shaking
<Diablo-D3> and konq in 3.4 almost gets it right
<Diablo-D3> and from what I heard, some of the changes in the new batch of safari shit should fix atleast some of it
<kkathman> its taken me alot of experimentation...cuz most books and references dont even recognize the variations
<kkathman> the Sitepoint book on CSS comes the closest
<Diablo-D3> because books are too outdated
<Diablo-D3> the internet moves too fast
<kkathman> and probably cuz its so new
<kkathman> they have two very good books that I have found indispensible
<kkathman> on CSS that is
<Diablo-D3> heh
<dell500> how do you clear the Location bar in Konquer?
<nmorse> Has anyone else noticed that KControl hangs and resets back to the default screen if you try to enter administrator mode in the Login Manager kcm?
<Tm_T> hm?
<nmorse> It can be worked around by using 'sudo kcontrol', but it should work
<KaiL> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh << one of the 3 bugs, this script fixes :)
<nmorse> Thank you
<kkathman> what would we do without you KaiL ??
<kkathman> or at least your script :)
<KaiL> uhm, go even more on Riddells nerves? :)
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> or make our own scripts ;p
<kkathman> we'd have to depend on Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> oh no
<Tm_T> sounds like nightmare
<nmorse> By the way, while you guys are cutting cruft out of KDE, maybe you should get rid of Kile
<Tm_T> Kile?
<kkathman> Kile?
<Tm_T> haha
<nmorse> This is the only distribution I know of that installs Kile
<nmorse> by default with KDE
<nmorse> and yet, no KDevelop?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> nmorse: I have Kdevelop instlled :p
<kkathman> whats Kile then... we obvviously have discovered that we dont need it :)
<nmorse> But it doesn't come by default
<nmorse> Kile is an IDE for Latex
<nmorse> Based on Kate, which for some reason is hidden inside the Utilities menu
<kkathman> Kdevelop shouldnt be standard, just as Kile shouldnt be then
<Tm_T> yes
<kkathman> most people that use Linux arent developers I dont think
<nmorse> thought I'd point that out before you got too absorbed getting rid of KCM's
<Tm_T> haha
<kkathman> now RedHat had an interesting approach to that tho...they would ask you in the installation process what "profile" you want...if you wanted "Workstation" it installed developer stuff
<edsuom> KaiL: Thanks for the script. Is there a way of having KDE remember my passwd for a while? It gets old typing it 100 times a day in a locked office.
<nmorse> anyway, Kile's extroardinarily handy if you need to work with Latex
<kkathman> I want my wife to work in Latex 
<nmorse> wrote my senior research paper in it
<KaiL> lol, normally you don't need the PW that often
<Tm_T> edsuom: eh, what who is asking your PW ?
<edsuom> Well, I did my install yesterday and I'm getting tempted to put a macro in the kb.
<edsuom> Network config, samba config, etc. etc. etc. etc.
<nmorse> Used the good old MLA package, which needs to be rewritten, something I'll probably do soon
<Tm_T> edsuom: eh, those things have good reason to be behind PW
<nmorse> If you rig an extra key to do it in KControl, nobody could just use it to log in to KDM with it either
<edsuom> Tm_T: When I just typed it 2 min. ago?!?!?
<nmorse> The KDE profile would have to be loaded first
<nmorse> You would think KDESU or KDEWallet, whatever does it, would have some memory
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> Wallet thing
<kkathman> I hate that Wallet thing
<Tm_T> but I don't know how to use it :p
<nmorse> One would actually think KWallet would be perfect for it, as it only asks if you haven't used it in a few minutes
<nmorse> KWallet can also be rigged with some pretty nice encryption
<nmorse> Crap, if I keep helping you guys work out all this stuff, I'm going to be tempted to join the Kubuntu team
<nmorse> Let me see about that KWallet thing though
<kkathman> we'll be glad to have you
<Tm_T> nmorse: you're not the only one ;p
<nmorse> there has to be a way to rig kdesu(do) to access kdewallet
<nmorse> kdewallet would more than happily store the password for access, and it can be rigged to start at login
<nmorse> Is the kdesu version in Ubuntu a custom version?
<confrey> hi everybody
<nmorse> or does it handle sudo by default in KDE 3.4?
<edsuom> Wait a minute...any user can sudo with his own password?
<chavo> nmorse, it's been modified I believe.
<nmorse> no, with the password of the first account created
<Tm_T> edsuom: well, first user?
<Tm_T> I hope not all
<edsuom> Not seeing that in sudoers
<Tm_T> create another user account and try
<nmorse> I personally am much fonder of the good old fashioned root account setup with sudo
<confrey> why don't phpgroupware and egroupware work?
<Tm_T> nmorse: I use root account, I hate sudo all the time
<edsuom> nmorse: Yeah, this sudo crap is one thing the Ubuntu team got wrong, IMHO.
<nmorse> Try the normal ubuntu room or forums for that, confrey
<Tm_T> :)
<nmorse> that would probably be your best bet, at least
<chavo> I don't think they got it wrong. It's good for the majority of people.
<nmorse> I think not
<nmorse> So long as KDM doesn't show root by default and it queries if they're sure they want to log in as root
<nmorse> With big, bold, red letters saying it's a security risk
<nmorse> But sudo is far superior to su for a lot of things
<nmorse> But I really prefer having a root account for many things
<nmorse> I think since Kubuntu does a lot of other things different, it should alter the sudo thing to have a root account at least
<kkathman> you can enable the root
<nmorse> This would of course cause problems with simply converting an Ubuntu system to a Kubuntu system
<nmorse> Oh, if there's a simple way to enable root, we should just have the kubuntu packages do it
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> nmorse: "sudo passwd root" ?
<kkathman> well, again, I think that has to do with the marketing slant that ubuntu is going for
<kkathman> its not a gentoo system that is predominately for developers
<dell500> does anyone know what this error is? Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: no element found
<Tm_T> dell500: check that file and its first row
<Tm_T> row = line
<dell500> there's nothing in it
<dell500> can i just rm it?
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> that's the problem then?
<nmorse> I'm going to guess the fact that Konsole's root shells don't work is a problem related to sudo?
<KaiL> nmorse: uhm?
<dell500> k, that worked, thanks
<chavo> nmorse, it should work if you enable the root password.
<Tm_T> I works fine
<KaiL> it neigher wants the user nor the root pw here - hmm
<Tm_T> hm?
<nmorse> Root password enabled now, and it works
<Tm_T> yes
* KaiL tries a reinstall, as with kcontrol
<Tm_T> nmorse: so whats the problem?
<nmorse> But shouldn't there be a way to use a session that doesn't require you to type sudo every five seconds
<nmorse> without using a root pw
<Tm_T> nmorse: yes, root console
<kkathman> how do you enable root again?
<nmorse> you know, like Ubuntu wants it to work
<kkathman> I forget...its like sudo su right?
<Tm_T> kkathman: "sudo passwd root"
<kkathman> ahh thats it
<chavo> nmorse, sudo -s -H, will also give you a root session
<kkathman> forgot the syntax
<Tm_T> heh
<nmorse> So, why hasn't Konsole been rigged to do that?
<Tm_T> nmorse: there is root Shell
<KaiL> because nobody changed the app yet?
<KaiL> Riddell: ping?
<nmorse> But you have to enable root account to do it
<Tm_T> nmorse: ofcourse
<Tm_T> because you use it as a root
<Riddell> KaiL: hmm?
<nmorse> But, shouldn't there be one that works with sudo by default?
<Tm_T> nmorse: sudo su ;p
<kkathman> I thought sudo su gave you a root session too
<Tm_T> yes
<nmorse> You know, the way Ubuntu (and by association, Kubuntu) does it
<kkathman> what does the -s -H do?
<Tm_T> kkathman: man sudo
<Tm_T> ;p
<nmorse> You know, like in the drop down menu, instead of root session, su or sudo session
<kkathman> arghhh
<KaiL> Riddell: the root sessing from the dropdownlist in konsole should use sudo
<nmorse> doesn't work
<KaiL> and not require a root-PW :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> kkathman: ?
* kkathman sneers at Tm_T 
<kkathman> hehe
<Tm_T> what?
<Riddell> KaiL: good point
<nmorse> just exited when I tried it without root enabled
<kkathman> makin me read
<kkathman> hehe
<KaiL> nmorse found it :)
<nmorse> asked for a password, gave it sudo's, doesn't work
<Tm_T> kkathman: come on, you can't expect that I read it for you :p
<Tm_T> nmorse: ehh, if user need "root session" he will enable root account
<Tm_T> nmorse: so where's the problem
<kkathman> pffft
<kkathman> still didnt tell me why I do that instead of only sudo su
<Tm_T> haha
<KaiL> Tm_T: you can get a rootshell with sudo, so why not using that?
#kubuntu 2005-05-12
<nmorse> because he shouldn't have to turn his current session into a sudo'ed root session
<Tm_T> KaiL: hmm, why not enable root account and have different password for it and cut down sudoers list
<nmorse> every other distro uses those root sessions for konsole, so most people who use them are used to it
<Tm_T> and make my computer less "open"
<KaiL> there's a way to be even less open:
<Quinn_Storm> Tm_T: one reason is b/c kdesu was patched to be a sudo not a su so you need to be able to sudo to do administrative mode kcontrol for example
<Tm_T> Quinn_Storm: yes
<nmorse> Tm_T, the problem you mentioned above lies with the lack of the ability to start konsole with a sudo'ed session, or just start a new sudo'ed session
<Quinn_Storm> (I'm not big on the forced-sudo idea either)
<nmorse> I think most of us in here have had it with sudo
<Tm_T> Quinn_Storm: but I have user accounts in my computer that I don't wan't to be able to sudo
<KaiL> Quinn_Storm: you could use this concept very nice for having multiple administrators, that's what I like on it
<nmorse> I think next release the kde kubuntu packages should force creation of a root account
<Quinn_Storm> nmorse: they probably won't b/c it was one of the main kubuntu devs that made the patch I mentioned
<nmorse> and use the standard kde su package to fix most stuff out of the box
<Tm_T> =)
<nmorse> and use the kdewallet idea mentioned above
<nmorse> I think I'll go add those to the Kubuntu Breezy Wiki
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> btw what passwords KDE wallet suppose to keep?
<DaSkreech> nmorse: Where is the kubuntu Breezy wiki?
<Tm_T> hell, that thing ain't working
<nmorse> I dont' know, but surely there's some wiki for it
<KaiL> I'd like this way:
<nmorse> some to-do list
<KaiL> - add a group of users, which are allowed to sudo kdesu
<KaiL> - another group for normal sudo
<Tm_T> hah, I already tried 5 password asking apps and not one of them is saved into wallet :/
<nmorse> Kopete and Kmail both do
<Tm_T> hmm
<kkathman> yeah that wallet thing is bad
<Tm_T> nmorse: but not Kpackage?
<nmorse> Most KDE networking apps do (and a lot of them use Zerconf too)
<KaiL> so you can have 4 Steps of users:
<Quinn_Storm> kpackage calls kdesu
<KaiL> 1. root
<Tm_T> or Kcontrol admin thingie
<Quinn_Storm> well libkdesu
<KaiL> 2. People who can do everything with sudo
<nmorse> I seriously don't want the package manager or KControl admin thing using kdewallet
<KaiL> 3. People, who can configure basics with kdesu
<nmorse> But the system clock?
<kkathman> never could figure out why I need a password application with all my passwords and then validate it everytime I go in, with a dang password :)
<nmorse> Or most other kdesu apps?
<KaiL> 4. users, who can't sudo at all
<Tm_T> KaiL: I agree!
<nmorse> You mean actually use the sudoers file Kail?
<KaiL> nmorse: more or less, yes :)
<nmorse> and divide by groups
<chavo> kkathman, kwallet doesn't ask me for a password, but it may be newer than 3.4.
<chavo> I'm running my own build from cvs
<kkathman> I just quit usuing it  chavo :)
<Quinn_Storm> you have to -tell- kwallet to ask for a pw
<nmorse> I rigged my Gentoo box to do that with stock sudo
<Quinn_Storm> the default insecure config doesn't
<nmorse> Should be easy to set up, Kail
<KaiL> nmorse: with that you can finally get "multiple roots" 
<chavo> Quinn_Storm, I think they have changed that since 3.4.
<nmorse> Indeed, particularly if you rigged a custom sudo path for kdesu that only showed up for one group
<Tm_T> I try and try but still no passowrds in kwallet =)
<Tm_T> hell, unusable indeed =)
<nmorse> Only because most app developers don't
* Quinn_Storm watches gentoo slowly build itself (started with stage 3, I'm not -that- crazy) in chrooted konsoles while using kubuntu
<nmorse> I think it would be great if we could rig this kdesu to access kdewallet for the password
<nmorse> combined with Kail's idea
<nmorse> Then one group would basically be root for KDE
<Quinn_Storm> well what does checking "keep password" do?
<chavo> nmorse, so basically once you log in, you're root?
<nmorse> For configuring KDE apps, yes
<nmorse> or installing software
<kkathman> chavo I dont think thats a good idea
<nmorse> but limit this to one group
<Quinn_Storm> kdesu can run anything though
<Quinn_Storm> or do you mean just the stuff that calls libkdesu?
<KaiL> yes
<chavo> kkathman, I don't think so either.
<nmorse> The stuff that invokes libkdesu
<chavo> the target audience of ubuntu doesn't need to be root that often.
<nmorse> Then you can run KDE apps like configuring the clock, or installing software with kynaptic
<nmorse> Everything in KDE requires you to sudo to do squat
<kkathman> I like the idea of consciously changing to root if need be
<Tm_T> ok, I hate that KDE Wallet
<chavo> nmorse, I rarely use it, how often do you change your clock?
<kkathman> again, many of these suggestions fit an advanced or developer profile, not an everyday user
<nmorse> It would f'ing rock if they didn't have to type the password every time
<nmorse> Every time I dual-boot to Windows I have to change my clock's time
<nmorse> It would allow Root Sessions in Konsole if they were fixed to use Sudo
<chavo> nmorse, then you either have a bios problem or a windows problem
<nmorse> Windows is a problem
<chavo> I dual boot and my clock is always right.
<nmorse> But I need it for some things
<Tm_T> ok, now I'm gonna throw my KDE wallet into lake, fuck it
<nmorse> I haven't had the problem on Ubuntu, actually
* Tm_T is getting veeery angry
<nmorse> But it also let me set the time zone
<kkathman> whats wrong Tm_T :)
<Quinn_Storm> yeah if you also use windows you need to make sure ubuntu knows your hardware clock is NOT set to GMT
<nmorse> Redoing symlinks for timezone on Gentoo is always fun
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh, who needs it if it only keep kopete and Kmail passwords??
<kkathman> Tm_T I dont know how I did it at one time, but its like you start using KW and it takes over :)
<chavo> kkathman, it can also hold passwords for web page logins, which comes in handy.
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, it doesn't keep any other password
<kkathman> I dont use either app so I dont bother
<chavo> or Tm_T I mena
<Tm_T> chavo: so can ff itself
<nmorse> Works in Konqui
<chavo> oh ff?
<chavo> ok
<Tm_T> Firefox
<kkathman> chavo: but Firefox and Opera do that automatically, of course I see the point if you are a Konqui user tho
<nmorse> If we did what I said, it would work for a whole lot more, and we'd patch a whole heck of a lot more apps
<chavo> yeah that.
<skandar> hello everybody i have a question I got installed kubuntu hoary but when i do apt-get upgrade i have some problems it doesnt upgrade some kde packages
<Tm_T> skandar: topic?
<kkathman> skandar: explain
<skandar> its cant upgrade kdelibs package
<kkathman> ahhhh
<kkathman> the kdelibs bug
<skandar> yeah
<skandar> its there a way to resolve this?
<nmorse> For a group willing to rip KCM's out left and right, and wholesale change a lot of KDE, you guys sure do resist a lot of other changes
<Tm_T> skandar: in topic, there's solution
<nmorse> there's a script
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> yep, it's still there
<Tm_T> ok, remind me to never start Kwallet again, never
<kkathman> skandar: Download this and execute in the shell  http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<skandar> kkathman i installed ubunto without gnome and apt-get install kde-desktop and it does without a problem to upgrade why is in kubuntu
<kkathman> just run that script
<kkathman> that will fix it
<skandar> ok thanks very much
<kkathman> np
<Tm_T> :)
<edsuom> FYI, this is the line of sudoers that counts: "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL."  Make sure your hacker kids aren't in the admin group!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> edsuom: just great, isn't it?
<Tm_T> but, when I have kids they will be "hackers"
<Tm_T> you can count on it =)
<kkathman> rofl
<transgress> man when i installed kubuntu-desktop with ubuntu it got pissed and said no.
<transgress> but eh i just reinstalled 
<Tm_T> :p
<transgress> straight kubuntu
<Tm_T> kkathman: you think it's funny?!
<kkathman> wow Ive never seen a message from ubuntu that said "I pissed NO!"
<Tm_T> haha
<KaiL> lol
<transgress> kkathman: yeah it was kinda strangew
<transgress> *strange
<Quinn_Storm> lol
<kkathman> Tm_T I laugh cuz my oldest son is a hacker big time, but I have to always follow along behind and fix the messes
<Quinn_Storm> kkathman: my dad is like that
<Quinn_Storm> kkathman: I have to fix -his- messes
<Tm_T> kkathman: haha
<Tm_T> I make my own mess to fix ;p
<kkathman> Quinn_Storm: I have to fix my sons -and- my dads messes!
<Quinn_Storm> kkathman: lol, thats a lot of mess
<Tm_T> hehe
<edsuom> Well, I have one 14 year old who is PERMANENTLY BANNED from all my computers...
<KaiL> lol
<Tm_T> edsuom: hmm, sounds familiar...
<edsuom> I thought he'd met his match with Linux...no way.
<kkathman> edsuom: its a bitch when get to know more than you...then you have to research how to fix their mess ups
<Tm_T> edsuom: did he removed your eh... personal picture collection?
<kkathman> nobody touches my pic collection
<KaiL> rotfl
<Tm_T> haha
<edsuom> Tm_T: Don't have one, but I was acquiring tons of "free" software...
<Tm_T> kkathman: oh so you have lot of porn then?
<Tm_T> I mean pictures
<kkathman> noo
<Quinn_Storm> lol, my dad acquires far more "free" software than I do
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> edsuom: oh you warez ass!
<Tm_T> stealer!
<Tm_T> ;p
<kkathman> Quinn_Storm: my dad finds more ways to destroy his email that he should be used as a beta tester for Microsoft
<Quinn_Storm> lol
<edsuom> Yeah, well, I'm the guy who has a license copy of VMware ($300) and spent 5hrs yesterday trying to get QEMU (GPL) to work instead...
<Tm_T> ok, its 0130 and time to drink coffee and read trough all those websites I've baan collecting to background
<Tm_T> been ...
<kkathman> Tm_T you'll need to give me your website collection :)
<Tm_T> haha
<kkathman> and what you use to collect them :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: just go trough akregator 
<kkathman> I basically use akregator for KDE feeds
<Tm_T> me too
<kkathman> to check new apps et
<kkathman> etc
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I read those stories
<Tm_T> great stuff
<Tm_T> but now ->
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> sometimes
<transgress> would it be possible to use nfs to mount the dvd drive on my lappy to my desktop so i could copy the dvd?  so i don't have to rip it again... i forgot to make an extra copy when i reformatted last night.
<Quinn_Storm> transgress: I don't see why not...
<kkathman> Hmmm KOffice is being officially released for beta 
<kkathman> I didnt think that was ready yet
<kkathman> probably not ready for primetime
<Quinn_Storm> I remember annoying someone who had their windows shares open (in a computer lab or something) by making their floppy drive buzz via smb
<transgress> i like koffice... mainly because i am not the hugest fan of OOo
<KaiL> OpenOffice.org is a great app
<KaiL> ....if you have a RAMdisk :)
<Quinn_Storm> I don't like OOo at all (mostly b/c its so bloated w/ its own widget set, which makes it not only huge and slow but not fit in)
<kkathman> I dont like OO either
<nmorse> OOo2 is much better than OOo1
<KaiL> it's incredible slow
<transgress> it's pretty good but so beefy
<KaiL> nmorse: is it that much faster?
<transgress> OOo2 has heavy java... iuno about all that
<nmorse> It uses native widgets
<transgress> hmmm
<transgress> might have to look into it... when they put it in the repo's
<KaiL> nmorse: so it looks like an KDE app?
<nmorse> Yeah, if you install the openoffice.org2-kde files
<KaiL> hmm, screenshot? :)
<nmorse> can't get one through my firewall
<nmorse> I'll email one though
<Quinn_Storm> upload to geocities or something
<transgress> why is it that karamba aps never look the same as they do in the pictures...
<kkathman> transgress: because of the backgrounds I think
<Quinn_Storm> I never see my desktop...I don't see the point of karamba apps
<kkathman> lol Quinn_Storm 
<kkathman> im the same way
<nmorse> I have nowhere to upload this file to
<kkathman> but when I do I prefer to have something nice to look at
<Quinn_Storm> btw this OOo "native"ness isn't really native...its like the gtk-qt engine only not as good
<Quinn_Storm> I just checked it out
<nmorse> Works great for me
<nmorse> I particularly like using the KDE file selector for opening and saving files
<Quinn_Storm> do you use menubar at the top of the screen? thats one of the big tests of nativeness to me
<nmorse> yeah, I use the menu bar
<Quinn_Storm> the OOo menu stays in the OO window so it can't be all that native
<transgress> kkathman: it's the fonts
<nmorse> It's also as fast as OOo1
<nmorse> what's a good FTP server?
<transgress> proftpd
<kkathman> transgress: yeah it could be...as a rule the themes for superkaramba dont offer much configurability
<PeskyGee> Hi all. just install kubuntu and must say I'm impressed :-)
<kkathman> Good to have you aboard there PeskyGee !
<PeskyGee> everything went very smooth. Easy setup and most apps are getting installed now 
<PeskyGee> thank you 
<PeskyGee> on thing, I can't seem to get my eth1 up at boot?
<PeskyGee> eth0 no problem 
<kkathman> 2 ethernets?
<PeskyGee> lsmod sees it as a e100 (thats correct) but its not up. I tried ifup eth1 and nothing 
<PeskyGee> yes 
<PeskyGee> one for the net and other for local 
<kkathman> PeskyGee: check out the K Control Center, Internet & Network options there
<PeskyGee> kkathman: won't let me in as admin just freezes
<PeskyGee> kkathman: how do I launch it as an admin?
<kkathman> oddd
<PeskyGee> kkathman: It just says loading and sets there
<kkathman> i think its kcontrol
<PeskyGee> kkathman: yep thats it thanks
<PeskyGee> kkathman: Cool appears to be up now thanks  :-)
<kkathman> excellent :)
<kkathman> Im just curious as to why you have 2 ethernets :)
<PeskyGee> kkathman: is there a way I can add an icon to my panel to launch kcontrol as sudo?
<PeskyGee> kkathman: I use one for my DSL and the other for my local network 
<kkathman> PeskyGee: hmmm let me think
<kkathman> yes you can
<chavo> PeskyGee, use -> ksudo kcontrol
<kkathman> yep
<KaiL> kdesu kcontrol 
<KaiL> :)
<chavo> oh yeah
<chavo> woops
<kkathman> PeskyGee: I dont know if there is a short cut, but I create a desktop icon and then drag it to the kicker
<kkathman> or if you want it on the K menu...just right click there and add it using the configure menu
<kkathman> menu editor I mean
<Tm_T> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/view/1021
<Tm_T> x)
<Tm_T> http://worldwide.kde.org/
<Tm_T> someday I will be in that map too o/
<kkathman> that mind map software I got is awesome
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> kkathman: you have some spare time?
<kkathman> for you Tm_T I'll make the time :)
<kkathman> as much as you help me and others
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> well, check http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_007.png
<Tm_T> I want that lower Konsole be more "hidden", no (or thinner) border and not displayed in taskbar
<Tm_T> lissee kahveta
<Tm_T> oh, sorry, wrong tab :p
<Tm_T> more coffee
<Tm_T> kkathman: any ideas?
<kkathman> mmmm... let me think abit
<Tm_T> maybe I need to use other terminal app
<kkathman> ok so you want the very bottom portion smaller?
<kkathman> you can adjust that size, but it wont be doubled decked like you have it
<kkathman> I assume we are talking about the kicker right?
<Tm_T> nnno
<Tm_T> that lower Konsole there
<Tm_T> it's transparent etc
<kkathman> phh
<kkathman> ohh
<kkathman> see I dont know how you do that...mine's not like that
<kkathman> are you just using the Konsole in transparent mode?
<kkathman> you can adjust the size of that you know
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh I know
<Tm_T> kkathman: trasnparent chema and "no border" in window menu
<Tm_T> but theres those borderlines... I wan't those more hidden
<Tm_T> hmm, I'll make two images, one manipulated so you see what I mean
<kkathman> did you try  adjusting the transparency?
<Tm_T> eh, what transparency?
<kkathman> aha
<Tm_T> you mean that transcluent thing?
<kkathman> yes
<Tm_T> too buggy
<kkathman> change your schemas, save and then use them
<Tm_T> there must be other way
<kkathman> hmmm let me try mine
<Tm_T> kkathman: no, that don't affect into that border
<Tm_T> I really wan't to hide those border lines
<Tm_T> it's ugly now
<Tm_T> fuck, my gimp hates me :/
<kkathman> hmmm yeah its a bit iffy
<kkathman> can you remove the menu>
<Tm_T> ..?
<Tm_T> what menu?
<kkathman> I found it
<kkathman> how do I get the menu back tho :)
<AzMoo> Hi guys. I've got an Audigy2 Sound Card, but I don't seem to be getting any sound. Does anybody know where I should be looking to fix it?
<kkathman> Tm_T Im trying to remove that tab bar
<kkathman> can I do that?
<kkathman> like yours?
<kkathman> found it
<NTolerance> AzMoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30795&highlight=audigy2
<AzMoo> NTolerance, cheers.
<NTolerance> :D
<NTolerance> my turn
<NTolerance> anyone know how to configure keyboard shortcuts for volume control?
<NTolerance> i don't see anything for that in kmixer
<NTolerance> my laptop's up/down volume function buttons don't work
<incubii> dude the lead apple tech for australia is coming to my company at 10.30am to show use around Tiger
<incubii> man i cant wait
<incubii> :D
<incubii> wee
<KaiL> NTolerance: rightclick on the mixer, whose vulime you want to configure
<Tm_T> kkathman: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foobar_err.png
<KaiL> but very often those special keys produce no usable key events..
<Tm_T> kkathman: there's something what I'm looking for
<NTolerance> excellent KaiL , thx much
<transgress> what's a good kde ftp client?  i'd prefer one that can connect to ssh like gftp can if at all possible
<KaiL> Tm_T: what is the third icon?
<Tm_T> amaroK
<NTolerance> crap
<NTolerance> it doesn't pick up my function button
<Tm_T> KaiL: 1.3 ;p
<incubii> i lost all my Mac Keyboard shortcuts when i swapped from uni to smp kernel
<KaiL> ah, yes...
<incubii> they work fine if i swap back to uni though :)
<Tm_T> KaiL: 1.3 ;p
<KaiL> the splash... and the symbol behind!
<KaiL> how good is it?
<NTolerance> i'll just use my extra buttons...they don't do anything else
<KaiL> NTolerance: if they work...
<KaiL> on a Samsung P35 for example they send ACPI-Events
<Tm_T> KaiL: well, it's from cvs so there's some bugs, but I love =)
<NTolerance> meh, i suppose i could dig through the xev output and figure it out
<Tm_T> kkathman: you got what I'm looking for?
<NTolerance> so long as i can change my volume while in games i don't care
<NTolerance> this works great though, thx
<kkathman> Tm_T havent yet
<Tm_T> hmm?
<kkathman> still working on it tho
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> kkathman: you see the difference in that pic right?
<NTolerance> mrmanic: you there?
<Tm_T> kkathman: lower is the gimped one 
<kkathman> I see
<kkathman> I dont know how they do that ..must be a setting to turn the border to transparent
<Tm_T> kkathman: there ain't
<transgress> is there a way to get firefox w/o needing all the gnome crap to install too?
<Tm_T> transgress: gnome crap?
<AzMoo> Is there a gui to modify fstab?
<transgress> when i apt-get mozilla-firefox it requires all these gnome packages
<Tm_T> AzMoo: eh, you don't need one
<transgress> fstab is entirely too simple to need a gui
<Tm_T> AzMoo: or, well, Kedit?
<Tm_T> transgress: any text editor is gui for it ;p
<Tm_T> ui I mean
<Tm_T> hmm hmm
<nmorse> I think AzMoo wants something like YaST's editor
<Tm_T> yhhh
<nmorse> Which wouldn't be a bad idea, mind you
<Tm_T> it is
<Tm_T> if you don't know how to edit you fstab ... you shoudn't
<AzMoo> Tm_T, So that people who don't want to be screwing around with files and options and stuff can just use an editor.
<nmorse> As long as it doesn't rewrite config files automatically that have been modified by hand, such an editor would be nice
<transgress> stupid konq won't let me login to a site i need to get into for work
<transgress> and i really like using konq... 
<incubii> firefox uses GTK theres no way around it
<incubii> if you want a KDE only browser use konqueror
<transgress> any suggestions on how to get it to let me login?
<transgress> i don't mind gtk
<transgress> i mind gnome packages
<Tm_T> AzMoo: ehh, files and options? fstab is just one simple text file
<incubii> well you have to have them
<incubii> :)
<incubii> konq is great as a browser anyway
<incubii> the onyl thing that annoys me is i have no idea how to close a tab with middle mouse button
<transgress> it is... but it won't let me login to a site i _must_ login to
<nmorse> Then you need firefox
<Tm_T> when KDE have gui for fstab, I go back to my windows =)
<nmorse> What package of firefox are you trying to install?
<transgress> Tm_T fedora probably has one heh
<Tm_T> transgress: you are disabled cookies
<Tm_T> transgress: what???! not mine
<transgress> i tried apt-get install mozilla-firefox ... and it had gnome packages...
<nmorse> XFCE4 has one, I think
<transgress> Tm_T:  i was just guessing... heh... 
<Tm_T> nmorse: as default?
<incubii> well unless theres a QT version of firefox, then yeah ittl install gnome stuff
<Tm_T> and if you really don't know how to edit fstab... god, why you have root privileges ;)
<transgress> incubii: actually i'm pretty sure that's the compilation of it... 
<Tm_T> incubii: there is, buggy one
<incubii> http://www.pryan.org/mozilla/firefox/hendikins/firefox-qt/
<Tm_T> =)
<incubii> includes xforms
<incubii> not that i use anything that uses them
<transgress> I get this when i try to login with konq and it says no matter what i choose cancel or resend it doesn't log me in
<transgress> The page you are trying to view is the result of posted form data. If you resend the data, any action the form carried out (such as search or online purchase) will be repeated. 
<incubii> sounds like its not saving session data or something
<Tm_T> AzMoo: ok tell me, why you need gui for fstab? make me to understand, please
<nmorse> Everyone on Ubuntu seems to have root privileges
<Tm_T> transgress: you allow it's cookies?
<incubii> seems to have?
<transgress> Tm_T: yes
<incubii> care to explain more nmorse
<Tm_T> haha
<nmorse> Sudo buddy
<nmorse> Read your sudoers file
<Tm_T> incubii: that damn sudo
<incubii> oh
<incubii> its enabled for everyone ?
<Tm_T> yes =)
<transgress> luckily only i have an account on my ubuntu boxen
<nmorse> Anyway, XFCE4 has an /etc/fstab editor that comes with it by default
<incubii> oh wasnt aware of that
<nmorse> full editing priviledges
<incubii> thats a pretty bad hole
<Tm_T> nmorse: oh no, nightmare
<Tm_T> incubii: you tell me
<Tm_T> AzMoo: ? oh come on, I really like to understand :/
<transgress> i thought only the first account only got set to admin
<nmorse> xffstab is the program, Tm_T
<incubii> well it only applies to people in the admin group right ?
<incubii> so just remove them from the admin group
<Tm_T> nmorse: ehh, maybe I look at it, so I can curse it more =)
<nmorse> AzMoo, install XFCE4 if you want such a GUI
<Tm_T> incubii: actually all are in sudoers list afaik
<nmorse> XFCE4 is mostly for advanced users and sysadmins anyway
<Tm_T> nmorse: ehh, no need to do hard way
<NTolerance> wow, Firefox disappears everytime i change my background...either manually or through the slideshow
<Tm_T> nmorse: I bet you can use it even in plain X :p
<nmorse> Oh, yeah
<AzMoo> Tm_T, Personally, I don't.
<nmorse> but you have to actually install XFCE4 for it
<incubii> well my sudoers file says root and %admin have access to sudo, so if everyone has sudo then they must all gain admin group when you create them by default
<Tm_T> nmorse: really?
<nmorse> and then know the command if you're not in it
<Tm_T> AzMoo: hmm, but care to explain, why someone need such thing?
<nmorse> What I'd like is a GRUB editor in the GUI
<Tm_T> nmorse: heh, I think there is...
<nmorse> I hate editing GRUB files, I deliberately use LILO as much as possible
<AzMoo> Tm_T, however I'm helping other people with it, and editing files with stuff like, "/dev/hda1    /mnt/c    ro,user,umask=0222   0    0" is what's stopping people from moving to Linux. They don't want to learn that, they want GUI's.
<AzMoo> Though I forgot the fstype
<Tm_T> hmm
<nmorse> xffstab actually converts the 0 0 and crap to something more meaningful, like chmod's list of permissions
<nmorse> try it, Tm_T
<Tm_T> AzMoo: actually, you should tell them that all of this is really needed so they understand the system and know how to fix it if there's problem
<Tm_T> nmorse: I will not use it anyway
<incubii> Tm_T, average joes dont want to learn how to fix things
<nmorse> Just saying you should look at it, I know you're too stubborn to change anything
<Tm_T> incubii: eh, why
<Tm_T> nmorse: you know me =)
<nmorse> They shouldn't mess with /etc/fstab if they aren't willing to learn, really
<incubii> because it should just work and if it dont then they take it to someone that can fix it
<Tm_T> nmorse: yes, you're right
<nmorse> sshd actually allows remote fixes of this
<incubii> i have no idea how a TV works and i refuse to learn how to fix one
<nmorse> and can be manually started and stopped
<AzMoo> Tm_T, well, no, not really. People need to be able to do basic configuration, and then if they need it fixed they can give it to somebody else. I see computers as like a car. The normal user needs to know basic maintenance, but for anything extra, take it to the mechanic.
<Tm_T> nmorse: I know, I admin my sisters computer trough ssh :p
<incubii> yes i agree with AzMoo
<nmorse> That should be a runlevel, actually, runlevel 4 should be get tech support
<Tm_T> AzMoo: I agree
<transgress> why is mozilla-firefox and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support the same freaking package?  
<AzMoo> Tm_T, and mounting filesystems, to me, seems like basic administration tasks.
<Tm_T> AzMoo: yes, it is
<Tm_T> and really, it's not that hard
<nmorse> It should automatically start sshd
<Tm_T> nmorse: haha
<AzMoo> Tm_T, but people wont see it as that without a gui.
<nmorse> That would be one step towards success
<nmorse> It would also start an IRC client and log them into here
<Tm_T> AzMoo: hmm, MS generation :/
<Tm_T> nmorse: haha
<AzMoo> Tm_T, not really. 
<Tm_T> ?
<AzMoo> Tm_T, Apple too.
<Tm_T> haha
<AzMoo> It's all about the GUI.
<nmorse> Then port xffstab
<nmorse> The XFCE devel team sure knows how to make GUI tools for command line stuff
<Tm_T> kkathman: any ideas yet?
<nmorse> now if only Ubuntu didn't constantly break XFCE4
<Tm_T> nmorse: haha
<nmorse> for some reason, now I can't click my backdrop and get menus
<AzMoo> nmorse, yeah, I'm a big fan of XFCE.
<Tm_T> wmaker <3
<NTolerance> this may be obvious and i don't like macs that much, but OSX is a good example of building a nice GUI around nix
<nmorse> That company that helps with its development, OS-cilliation, even made GUI tools for compiling XFCE4
<kkathman> Tm_T i was hoping  that I could find a way to remove the whole border
<Tm_T> kkathman: there isn't unless you make such deco ;p
<Tm_T> not that good idea
<kkathman> there is no setting for border width
<nmorse> You know, I honestly think Kynaptic is better than synaptic (except for the lack of a search toolbar on the sections view)
<kkathman> I cant even get the sliders off but I dont want to either
<Tm_T> kkathman: nope :/
<nmorse> I like the drop-down menu instead of the 4 buttons
<nmorse> Much easier to work with really
<AzMoo> nmorse, I agree.
<Tm_T> nmorse: I honestly think apt in console rocks =)
<AzMoo> Tm_T, puritan ;)
<Tm_T> hahaha
<nmorse> APT in console does rock
<Tm_T> nmorse <3
<nmorse> Does Ubuntu's apt have super cow apt powers
<nmorse> ?
<Tm_T> yes it does =)
<nmorse> Indeed
<Tm_T> apt-get moo ;p
<Tm_T> oh, what a laugh
<nmorse> Indeed, good old fashioned developer humor
<Tm_T> there should be "apt-get" baa too (sheep)
<Tm_T> oh
<nmorse> How about the camel on command line
<Tm_T> "apt-get baa" :p
<AzMoo> Oh man, I suppose that playing a CD is going to require one of those cables running from the CD reader to the sound card, too? :p
<Tm_T> nmorse: no, we're not in Sahara
<nmorse> Probably not, AzMoo
<Tm_T> heh
<AzMoo> nmorse, I didn't think so, but nothing's playing.
<nmorse> It's just more of a pain in the rear
<PeskyGee> Can someone please help me to get my drives when mounted to stop not allowing me to umount them? I get a error that says that its busy but its not???
<nmorse> But today's PCs are fast enough it doesn't bug me much
<transgress> i'll just use freaking mozilla... i don't wanna have to pull half of gnome on my system for firefox
<nmorse> Are you cd'd into them?
<Tm_T> PeskyGee: try to force
<Tm_T> transgress: ehh, it's not much what you get...
<Tm_T> afaik
<MightyF> wow, kde is pretty, last time i used it was in fc1 and it was ugly
<transgress> 60 megs of gnome
<nmorse> Fedora Core's KDE is always ugly
<transgress> 60 megs that i don't want
<PeskyGee> Tm_T: not from the command line I'm doing it via a icon on my desktop
<Tm_T> transgress: really?
<kkathman> Tm_T well Ive tried about everything now
<MightyF> nmorse, now I know, and I stand corrected
<nmorse> I remember the first time Red Hat released the Bluecurve theme
<PeskyGee> is it permissions? or?
<MightyF> this is so much prettier than gnome
<nmorse> I hate the Bluecurve theme
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok, have to try some other way :p
<nmorse> Red Hat 8 was the fall of the company
<MidnightDevil> hi, how do i use X from a remote windows workstation? i got putty installed...
<nmorse> ssh -X probably won't cut it
<transgress> Tm_T:   gconf2 gnome-keyring gnome-mime-data libbonobo2-0 libbonobo2-common
<transgress>   libbonoboui2-0 libbonoboui2-common libgconf2-4 libglade2-0 libgnome-keyring0
<transgress>   libgnome2-0 libgnome2-common libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomecanvas2-common
<transgress>   libgnomeui-0 libgnomeui-common libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common
<transgress>   mozilla-firefox shared-mime-info
<Tm_T> kkathman: I just hope you have more resourceful with it...
<Tm_T> transgress: oh... cant help you then :/
<MightyF> how do i turn off those helper bubbles?
<nmorse> download the mozilla-firefox deb from debian.org, transgress
<transgress> it'd be convenient if they would make a non gnome-support build 
<nmorse> Then force it to install
<MightyF> anyone?
<Tm_T> MightyF: checkout this baby: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_006.png
<MidnightDevil> hi, how do i use X from a remote windows workstation?
<nmorse> Configure your panel, MightyF
<transgress> forcing a build doesn't seem like the wisest choice
<transgress> i never had good luck doing that
<Tm_T> heh
<nmorse> Trust me, I've done it before
<MightyF> Tm_T, hmmm, ok
<Tm_T> MightyF: well, what you think?
<nmorse> Right click on the panel and configure it, MightyF
<transgress> nmorse: ah okay
<Tm_T> MightyF: hmm, vnc or something?
<MightyF> Tm_T, pretty cool, whats that irc prog you're using?
<Tm_T> MightyF: irssi
<nmorse> MightyF, then under the appearance tab, disable mouseover effects
<AzMoo> Tm_T, what terminal are you using?
<Tm_T> MidnightDevil: hmm, vnc or something?
<Tm_T> AzMoo: Konsole all the way
<MidnightDevil> Tm_T anyway to install it via apt-get ?
<MightyF> nmorse, was already changin it
<nmorse> okay
<MightyF> Tm_T, I might have to try it
<Tm_T> MidnightDevil: dunno, use "apt-cache search vnc" ;p
<MightyF> Tm_T, whats the 42?
<Tm_T> 42?
<kkathman> 42 is the answer to the meaning of life
<Tm_T> haha
<MightyF> Tm_T, there's an arrow pointing to the 42
<MidnightDevil> Tm_T ok, says its installed, how do i run the server?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> ah...
<MidnightDevil> im using putty
<MightyF> Tm_T, was used for displaying something by the IRC chat
<MightyF> you guys are terrible
<MightyF> I should be doing my labs
<kkathman> nah we arent terrible :)
* MightyF kicks them all in the head
<MightyF> ahhh, forgot my meds
<kkathman> ok whats the problem?
<nmorse> Crap, I should be writing an English essay
<Tm_T> MightyF: ehh, 42 where?
<Tm_T> MidnightDevil: putty for what?
<MightyF> Tm_T, bottom right with the gigantic arrow pointing to it
<Tm_T> MightyF: hmm
<MightyF> Tm_T, http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_006.png
<Tm_T> MightyF: ah yes, sorry, wrong pic
<MightyF> Tm_T, figured that
<Tm_T> MightyF: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_007.png
<Tm_T> ;p
<MidnightDevil> Tm_T i got kubuntu installed on vm on my server for a http test will i do some backups
<MidnightDevil> i wanted to try it out first
<Tm_T> hmm
<MightyF> Tm_T, what theme is that?  I personally like the mac lookalike themes
<MidnightDevil> so im using putty for remote desktop
<transgress> MightyF: you using kubuntu now?
<nmorse> The 42 is from Akregator
<MidnightDevil> i mean,ssh
<MightyF> transgress, yeah
<MightyF> transgress, on it right now
<MightyF> transgress, didn't know it was so easy to install
<transgress> MightyF: ha... hardly even have the be there to do it
<Tm_T> MightyF: actually it's Baghira, one of the best MacOSX lookalikes
<MightyF> transgress, yeah
<MightyF> Tm_T, yeah, I tried to put baghira on fc3 to ill effect
<Tm_T> MightyF: actualy I have it in my FC3, looks great! =)
<gunny> deb http://debian.neo.pl/wfmh unstable main contrib non-free
<gunny> 
<gunny>   lots of nice kde themes in deb packages
<kkathman> gunny wanna share?
<MightyF> Tm_T, yeah, I totally messed it up a bunch
<Tm_T> how
<gunny> just add that line to your sources.list 
<MightyF> Tm_T, ummm, no idea
<Tm_T> kkathman: I'll try if some other term emulators will do it...
<kkathman> ok Tm_T let me know ok?
<MightyF> Tm_T, was a while ago, i was a noob
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: ofcourse my dear ;)
<kkathman> LOL
<transgress> MightyF: i got that on it too
<Tm_T> kkathman: try eterm
<MightyF> transgress, thanks, i wasn't feeling dumb enough
<transgress> MightyF: that's what irc is for
<NTolerance> baghira is awesome
<kkathman> Tm_T eterm?
<MightyF> transgress, yeah, i get that a lot
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, eterm
<kkathman> Tm_T do I have that or i need to dl it
<Tm_T> kkathman: apt-get ;p
<kkathman> k
<NTolerance> gunny: thx for your post about the theme repository
<kkathman> so I just shut down Konsole....its a replacement for that?
<Tm_T> kkathman: don't shut down konsole
<Tm_T> just run it
<Tm_T> try it
<transgress> my ears really hurt
<MightyF> Tm_T, kwin-baghira?
<Tm_T> MightyF: yes
<MightyF> kwin-decor-baghira
<MightyF> kwin-style-baghira
<Tm_T> something like that
<Tm_T> both afaik
<MightyF> i can only install one at once apparently
<Tm_T> I got one package
<kkathman> Tm_T how do I run it?
<kkathman> where did it install it?
<Tm_T> kkathman: its in kmenu -> debian -> X shells
<Tm_T> or run it from konsole
<Tm_T> just don't know how to configure it yet
<kkathman> well I would if I knew where it was :)
<kkathman> I did a whereis
<kkathman> and it returned nothing
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh, you did "apt-get install eterm" ?
<kkathman> yep
<nmorse> eterm is only installed with enlightenment isn't it?
<Bicchi> i lost my "k menu" i can not see my applications?
<Tm_T> nmorse: eh you can install eterm into any desktop
<nmorse> But isn't it included in one of the e packages?
<kkathman> well I cant execute it if I cant find it
<KaiL> Bicchi: this script should fix your problems: http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<Tm_T> just like aterm or xterm or (include your favorite here)
<MightyF> Tm_T, where do I get baghira from, that repo seems sketchy
<Tm_T> MightyF: hmm, let's see if I have that package somewhere...
<r3v> kkathman: Eterm
<nmorse> I stand corrected, it is in fact packaged separately
<kkathman> thanks r3v
<r3v> kkathman: gone through that before, don't know why it's caps
<r3v> how hard is it to become a package maintainer for a package?
<Tm_T> MightyF: try kde-look.org ;)
<nmorse> I can't find eterm either and I have both enlightenment and eterm installed'
<MightyF> Tm_T, thanks for the help ;P
<r3v> nmorse: Eterm
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I have it in my Kmenu automagically
<Tm_T> kkathman: try aterm too
<r3v> kkathman: what's wrong with konsole?
<Tm_T> r3v: we try to find borderless term
<r3v> Tm_T: how would you move it?
<r3v> Tm_T: :)
<r3v> Tm_T: doesn't window manager put border around it?
<Tm_T> r3v: easily, clik on it, alt+space and choose move
<Bicchi> Kail: i tried the script, and didn't work
<kkathman> dont like Eterm
<nmorse> I don't think I particularly like Konversation
<KaiL> you need to run that as root (sudo)
<Tm_T> r3v: you can choose "no borders"
<Bicchi> Kail: i did
<r3v> Tm_T: I know in icewm, you can shut off borders on anything in prefs
<Tm_T> r3v: yes, KDE too, but Konsole have it's own borderline :/
<KaiL> Bicchi: hmm, the panel seams to need a manual reconstruction
<Tm_T> kkathman: me neither
<r3v> Tm_T: oh, crazy
<Tm_T> r3v: not that actually
<nmorse> Yay, Sarge is Frozen!!!
<KaiL> rightclick on the panel, then add -> special button k-menu to get the menu button back
<Tm_T> nmorse: OLD! ;----P
<nmorse> A major official Debian release is coming soon
<Tm_T> nmorse: in 6 months or so ;p
<transgress> you'd think with using kde, psi would have sound... being a qt program that i've never had problems with 
<r3v> nmorse: hahahahah... they said it would be out october 2004
<transgress> until now
<Bicchi> Kail: B I N G O
<Tm_T> r3v: yes
<KaiL> nmorse: yes, with a kernel, which doesn't like Suspend; a X-Server, which doesn't support PCIe cards and a KDE without hal-support
<Tm_T> r3v: it was like yesterday when Woody was released ;--P
<r3v> Tm_T: haha... yeah
<Tm_T> r3v: I think Debian way is a good way :p
<nmorse> But the sheer stability will be a nice change from most OS's
<nmorse> and a new version is better for those of us who occasionally use it on servers
<r3v> Tm_T: I use it on everything execpt machines I wanna play games on.  2 year old xserver doesn't cut it for 3d
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Debian <3
<nmorse> Right now, I use FreeBSD for my servers though'
<kkathman> Tm_T I think Konsole gives you more control than anything I've seen
<Tm_T> r3v: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_008.png
<nmorse> You think it was yesterday when Woody was released, don't make me start on my Debian 2.1 days again
<gunny> NTolerance, you're quite welcome I haven't been able to compile a theme on my own YET 
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, but those borders...
<Tm_T> r3v: just need to find out how to hide menu from Eterm :/
<kkathman> well you do need those sliders
<Tm_T> kkathman: sliders?
<kkathman> or the scroll bar
<Tm_T> nope
<r3v> Tm_T: I hate transparent stuff :-P
<sarom> Anyone here knows which section in the control center, where I can change the one-click action to open files to a double-click action?
<Tm_T> kkathman: Page up / Page Down does it
<kkathman> yeah you do when stuff scrolls off your screen :)
<kkathman> well you can get rid of the scroll bars too
<Tm_T> kkathman: I don't have those
<r3v> sarom: used to
<gunny> sarom: mouse section
<Tm_T> sarom: yes: pheripherals -> mouse
<sarom> gunny, yup
<sarom> that's that's where its at.. thanks
<gunny> np
<sarom> strange place to be
<Tm_T> kkathman: but, still, borders...
<kkathman> just that top border tho
<gunny> aye but any where else, it would need 2 settinsg 1 for desktop one for konq
<transgress> wtf... i can use sound with some stuff but not others... kopete and psi both don't give me sound
<kkathman> I got it down to just the top border only
<Tm_T> kkathman: pic?
<nmorse> You played around with all the sound settings in kcontrol, transgress?
<transgress> yeah... 
<Tm_T> kkathman: or you mean Eterm?
<kkathman> hmm how do I do that?
<kkathman> Tm_T no with konsole
<sarom> do you guys know to which directory I should place the tar.gz kde theme files in?
<kkathman> how do I get a screenshot
<transgress> stuff works with it... but like notifications for psi and kopete both just give me silence
<sarom> I downloaded one from kdelook
<nmorse> You tried the system notifications kcm?
<sarom> it's ok
<sarom> I found the HOWTO
<Tm_T> kkathman: from commandline: check one of my pics... or try Ksnapshot
<r3v> is there anything close to gimp that uses qt instead of gtk?
<gunny> sarom: just import them as .tgz
<nmorse> No, r3v
<Tm_T> r3v: what's wrong with gtk?
<transgress> kcm?
<nmorse> A lot's wrong with gtk, Tm_T
<r3v> Tm_T: nothing, but it's a long story :)
<Tm_T> nmorse: nope, I don't think so
<nmorse> Under Sound & Multimedia, there's a panel called System Notifications
<nmorse> try that, transgress
<nmorse> KCM stands for KControl Module
<kkathman> ok Tm_T where do you want me to post it?
<Tm_T> kkathman: post... you don't have any websites?
<transgress> oh i was just in KControl Module
<Tm_T> kkathman: you have me in MSN?
<kkathman> hmmm lemme see
<sarom> gunny, there is no import button in the Theme Manager
<sarom> is there?
<kkathman> hold on
<kkathman> yah I do...says you are away tho
<gunny> install new theme 
<Tm_T> kkathman: it always says so :p
<gunny> just un tar it and import 
<gunny> thought it would be as smart as gnome but it's not 
<kkathman> sending now Tm_T 
<canllaith> Hey, I'd like to grab a copy of the kubuntu live cd for x86 and ppc, mostly to take to mac and linux users meetings and educate people about KDE ...
<Tm_T> yes
<sarom> ohh
<canllaith> I live in a country with expensive internet though and I wondered if anyone knew of a download site within NZ? I don't have to pay so much for local downloads
<sarom> gunny, how do you import?
<gunny> now my turn for a question: I want to add 'open root terminal here' to konqueror's action menu any idea how ?
<canllaith> Or someone who lives in NZ who'd let me leech it from them =)
<sarom> ah
<sarom> ok
<gunny> sarom: un tar then select install new theme
<Tm_T> ok, more koffee then ->
<nmorse> that working for you now, transgress?
<Tm_T> c
<sarom> gunny, got it.. one last question, I don't want to store the themes I downloaded in my home directory.. where the themes usually stored in?
<Tm_T> hmm, no coffee, more cappuccino then ->
<Tm_T> (no I'm not addicted, I'm just heavy user)
<Tm_T> huh, slow...
<Kisain> i'm gonna install KDE for ubuntu is there anything i need to know(i'ma n00b to linux)
<gunny> sarom: after you import them, they get copied to where they need to be so its safe to delete them after
<sarom> ahh.. gunny, you are the man!
<Tm_T> Kisain: you wan't 100 page book or just simple answer?
<sarom> thank you
<Kisain> simple would be nice lol
* gunny bangs his head against the wall trying to install vmware 5 from a shell script
<Kisain> ouch thats gotta hert
<Kisain> i got vmware for free :)
<gunny> I have it too free just can't install the sucker 
<Tm_T> kkathman: ehh, how
<Kisain> let me see if i can find the commands for you
<r3v> gunny: ever play with qemu?
<kkathman> how what?
<gunny> I did it once before and have no idea what I did to get it working
<gunny> r3v,  nope
<Tm_T> kkathman: how you removed those borders
<kkathman> hehe trick
<r3v> gunny: it's what I use now that my free vmware has expired
<Kisain> found it
<gunny> googling
<Tm_T> kkathman: share it with me ;)
<kkathman> Tm_T When you orignally size your konsole, make it slightly bigger than the size of your screen. Then remove the menu, scroll, tabs and do the non border. Then do an ALT-F3, chose move and align it
<Kisain> tar -xvzf vmware-5.0.0-13124.tar.gz
<Kisain> that should be the command
<nmorse> how does one get vmware for free?
<r3v> nmorse: I joined the beta program
<Tm_T> kkathman: no, that's not what I'm gonna do
<Kisain> i am testing it with a freind who knows someone
<Kisain> one of them deals
<kkathman> Tm_T Position the box slightly below the kicker and it works fine
<Kisain> but to be honist i have know idea
<gunny> r3v,  intersting 
<Tm_T> kkathman: nope, still there's borders, they're there even if I can't see 'em
<Kisain> did you get that command dude?
<kkathman> rofl...well ok Tm_T :)
<Kisain> for the vmware install?
<Kisain> you may wanna check for dependanceys as well
<Tm_T> kkathman: I can't place it freely and still have it borderless
<Kisain> only a few minutes left till i have kde is there anything that is hould know (the short version) 
<Kisain> like will it mess up my box?
<gunny> now my turn for a question: I want to add 'open root terminal here' to konqueror's action menu any idea how ?
<Tm_T> kkathman: only if know how to remove menu from Eterm...
<Tm_T> Kisain: eh, no, but there will be one problem, topic include fix
<nmorse> there's a howto on making action menu entries on kde-look.org somewhere
<Kisain> ok and the soulution?
<Kisain> for a n00b?
<Kisain> there is one i hope?
<Tm_T> Kisain: eh, after you done "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" you have to run that script as a root
<gunny> Kisain, http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> that script
<Kisain> i installed it though syn i should have it alredy yess?
<Tm_T> Kisain: you installed what?
<Tm_T> kubuntu-desktop?
<gunny> that script is new and likely not in synaptic 
<Kisain> someone told me to install kde through synaptic
<Kisain> and i'm doin so now
<Tm_T> why?
<Kisain> is that wrong?
<Kisain> thats what they said to do i don't know i'ma n00b
<gunny> no just go to the link provided here and install that script 
<Tm_T> gunny: no, that script will never be in "synaptic"
<Kisain> used winsuxp all my life
<gunny> Tm_T,  I kknow that lol
<Tm_T> gunny: heh
<Tm_T> ok, my english sucks and I'm having trouble to follow you guys in time to time, so I'm of for awhile ->
<nmorse> Must not be very old to have used WinXP you're whole life
<kkathman> Tm_T you probably speak better than us :)
<nmorse> bye Tm-T
<nmorse> Tm_T*
<Kisain> well i mean windows os
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> jeeze i ant that young
<nmorse> I grew up on the Macintosh
<gunny> I started win dos 5 
<gunny> er with dos 5 
<Kisain> lucky you they rock
<Tm_T> uh, can't leave you pals
<Kisain> my first version of windows was 3.1
<nmorse> A Mac Plus was my first computer
<kkathman> nmorse: Im probably older than anyone here and I have used windows most of my life (but also used DOS, and precursors )
<Kisain> beata
<Kisain> i'm 36 you?
<Tm_T> kkathman: you did used dos 3.2 etc?
<kkathman> yep I did....even before that...
<nmorse> After the Plus, we acquired an early Powerbook, and then a PowerPC
<gunny> 37 year old game playing geek here
<Tm_T> hmm, I should have dos3 floppy somewhere
<kkathman> I built my first 8 bit computer in 1975
<Kisain> a box opoed up and it says "select the default display manager" whats that?
<Kisain> nice
<Kisain> i used to own a trs-80 still do
<gunny> choose gdm or kdm wont matter which 
<nmorse> You've got me beat easily, kkathman
<Kisain> i play pong on it
<gunny> gdm is prettier imho 
<nmorse> I prefer KDM
<kkathman> I then had an Apple ] [+  with a serial number less than 200
<Kisain> and i have a commodore 64 with qbert on it lol
<Kisain> holy shit thats rare
<Tm_T> kkathman: you're my hero ;)
<kkathman> HAHA
<nmorse> Now we have two iMacs, a Mac Mini, and four x86 machines
<kkathman> I had an ORIGINAL Atari Pong machine
<Tm_T> ok, I really try to go ->
<nmorse> Crap, kkathman
<Kisain> i have koleco-vision
<kkathman> with RF Adapter to plug in to the TV antenna
<gunny> I had an Odessey2 as a kid 
<Kisain> it was state of the art when i was younger lol
<Kisain> nice
<gunny> and a vic 20 and a commodore 64 
<kkathman> nmorse: I can remember Heathkit :)
<kkathman> TRS-80
<nmorse> Oh my God!
<gunny> I remember hacking the games and dumping carts to floppy  rofl
<Kisain> there was a precurser to the commodore 64 but i forget what it is
<gunny> PET 
<nmorse> I don't know very many people who can say that
<kkathman> Anyone remember the Sinclair?
<Kisain> i still remeber hacking spyhunter
<Kisain> wasen'ty that a precurser to the lunchbox pc?
<kkathman> it was this little pc you could build...costed like $99
<Kisain> oh i herd of them
<Kisain> i seen one in a museum
<kkathman> wasnt much bigger than a desktop calculator
<kkathman> and did less
<Kisain> it was an 8 bit computing system
<Kisain> with manual switches to controll the bits
<Kisain> if mem serves right
<kkathman> My 1st was a Motorola 6502 based system with a whopping 4KB of memory and a cassette loader
<Kisain> gdm or kdm for the manager?
<Kisain> wow thats a lot of mem
<Kisain> lol
<kkathman> back then it really was
<Kisain> i know it was considerd state of the art
<Kisain> ward now 2gigs is common
<kkathman> this one you had to build from the component level..put them on the boards
<Kisain> wonders what playin pong would be like with 2gigs of ram
<kkathman> but it DID have firmware and booted automatically
<Kisain> yea i herd of kits like that never seen one though
<Tm_T> kkathman: just wan't to say, I will find the solution ...
<kkathman> it came on board just after the old red and blue switched IMSAI
<kkathman> Tm_T I do not doubt your determination and perserverance
<Kisain> do i pick kdm orgdm for my default display manager?
<gunny> just pick one 
<Kisain> which is which?
<gunny> kdm if you want to be abale to reboot your pc from a menu without logging out 1st 
<gunny> kdm and gdm can each run either gnome or kde
<Kisain> oh
<Kisain> ok 
<gunny> its a matter of aesthetics really
<Kisain> cause right now i'm using ubuntu
<Kisain> ok i'm gonna go try it brb if it works
<Kisain> (crosses fingers)
* blueeel leaves his 'puter to go to bed...
* blueeel has to go to work in about 6 hours...
<kkathman> ok Im trying to kill a process and it wont go away
<kkathman> am I missing a param?
<kkathman> thought it was pkill <pid>
<kkathman> grrrrrrrrrr
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> Krita - A pixel-based image manipulation program like The GIMP
<Bicchi> does anyone knows how to configure a dual monitor display using xinerama?
<Tm_T> hmm, that's interesting
<Tm_T> let's try Krit then =)
<Tm_T> Krita
<Tm_T> hmm, where's my Krita
<Tm_T> hmm, this is strange
<nmorse> no krita in the apt repos
<nmorse> no krita package listed as a dependency of koffice either
<nmorse> I did notice that Krita appears to have CMYK support though
<Tm_T> hmm
<nmorse> If it had photo correction wizards, I wouldn't need Photoshop anymore
<Tm_T> Krita supposed to be as a part of Koffice :/
<nmorse> KOffice 1.4  is what it's supposed to be released with
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> and Kubuntu has...
<Tm_T> 1.3.5?
<nmorse> yep
<Tm_T> hmm hmm
<nmorse> And I can't find debian packages for 1.4-beta1
<nmorse> I guess I could compile it from source
<nmorse> but that's a real pain in the rear
<Ghetek> Cant find the display for my imac on the live cd for the hoary release.
<sarom> What version of KDE does kubuntu use?
<Quinn_Storm> sarom: 3.4 right now
<Ghetek> any mac guys?
<sarom> great, thanks
<Tm_T> Ghetek: hmm, I heard that guestion before
<Tm_T> dunno how to fix it
<Ghetek> I am a complete windows user, i am switching over to linux, whats easier and where would i get more help, with knoppix or with kubuntu?
<Ghetek> btw this is a question regarding my home pc
<Ghetek> not my mac
<Tm_T> (K)Ubuntu is better \o/
<Ghetek> does it have as many apps?
<Tm_T> Ghetek: btw you know that Knoppix is primarily live distro
<Ghetek> is open office already in it?
<Tm_T> yes
<Ghetek> i know but im on a hd install of it now
<Tm_T> but Koffice is better
<Kisain> i just installed kubuntu and it dosen't look diffrent from ubuntu why?
<Kisain> only the login does
<Tm_T> Kisain: hmm, you are still in Gnome?
<Kisain> did i do something wrong
<Kisain> um i don't know
<Ghetek> firefox, konqueror...
<Tm_T> Ghetek: both are in it focourse
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<Ghetek> oh! i forgot the most important question
<Tm_T> yes?
<Kisain> how do i tell the diffrence
<Ghetek> i have been trying to get my geforce 5500 256mb ram to work on my knoppix for 3 days now
<Tm_T> Kisain: heh, just check ig you have Kmenu ;)
<Ghetek> is ubuntu better with that?
<Kisain> no
<Kisain> i don't
<Tm_T> I bet it is
<Kisain> the startup looked diffrent
<Kisain> but thats all
<Tm_T> Kisain: hmm, give me a screenshot
<Tm_T> eh, don't
<Kisain> sending it
<Tm_T> just lock out and choose KDE from sessions menu
<Kisain> ok i'll try it
<Tm_T> :)
<Ghetek> ok, restarting to "recompile my kernel with nvidia" whatever the hell that means... sigh
<Tm_T> ehhh
<Ghetek> brb
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Kisain: something different?
<Kisain> oh yea!
<Kisain> ^_^
<Tm_T> haha
<Kisain> me liky
<Tm_T> I bet you do
<Kisain> now i just got to tone down the colours a little
<Tm_T> heh
<Kisain> and find a theme 
<Kisain> very bright lol
<Tm_T> hmm, did I get pic from ya?
<Kisain> i saw a screenshot of someones desktop how'd they get the windows to look clear in the terminal?
<Kisain> i don't think so want one?
<sarom> I need to execute the following command: ./configure --prefix=`/usr/kde/3.3/bin/kde-config --prefix`
<Tm_T> hmm, no need to
<Kisain> ok
<sarom> but kde isn't in usr directory
<sarom> where is it?
<Tm_T> 3.3?
<Kisain> howd they get there windows clear?
<Tm_T> try 3.4 ;p
<Tm_T> Kisain: clear?
<Kisain> yea you could see through the terminal windo right to the desktop
<Kisain> it was weard
<sarom> Tm_T, kde isn't in usr
<Tm_T> sarom: so find it
<Tm_T> try "find / | grep kde/3.4"
<sarom> ok thank you, let me try that
<Tm_T> Kisain: hmm, you mean trasnparent background to your Konsole?
<Kisain> i think thats it
<Tm_T> heh
<Kisain> i thought it was neat
<Tm_T> just select "Trasnparent Konsole" schema
<Kisain> one person i saw had text that scolled on his desktop from what his box was doin
<Kisain> oh wow um how?
<Tm_T> heh, settings -> schema ->
<Tm_T> got it?
<Kisain> can't find it :(
<Tm_T> hmm, you have Konsole running?
<Kisain> um i don't think so how to tell?
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> you must be kidding
<Tm_T> =)
<Kisain> i think i found it lol
<Tm_T> heh
<Kisain> yup found it
<Kisain> thats neat
<Tm_T> great =)
<Kisain> what other cool stuff can i do?
<Kisain> this rocks
<Tm_T> eh, almost everything
<Kisain> it's like ubuntu but better  ^_^
<Tm_T> it's the same
<Kisain> does gkrellm work or is there somethin diffrent?
<Tm_T> only different "desktop"
<Kisain> oh
<Tm_T> it works fine
<Kisain> yup
<Kisain> me likey
<Tm_T> or you can use karamba OR <add your favorite here>
<Tm_T> I use torsmo
<Kisain> what are those?
<Tm_T> those?
<Kisain> karamba and torsmo
<Tm_T> ehh...
<Tm_T> torsmo.sf.net
<Tm_T> karamba is in kde-apps.org
<sarom> heh
<Tm_T> I bet you don't wan't torsmo
<Kisain> k well got to go but be back laterz thank you for all your help bye
<sarom> now I know why find takes a long time
<sarom> it was looking into my mounted filesystems
<Tm_T> haha
<sarom> I added a -mount
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<sarom> I was like.. wth.. finding in linux is so slow
<Tm_T> haha
<sarom> that's a relief :)
<Tm_T> well, I only gave you an example
<gunny> bizzarro question number 3,465 I looked at kdm theme directory and each one seems to havea  symlink to gdm's graphical greeter, does this mean I can use gdm themes in kdm?
<sarom> yeah I know, but I have tried the find grep before.. that's why I was annoyed with finding things by myself.. because they took at least 10 mins
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> gunny: ?
<Tm_T> gunny: greeter is just a pic ?
<Tm_T> or something
<gunny> no there is a symlink to an executable file hang a sec I'll show you what I mean 
<Tm_T> sarom: so you learnt it hard way then =)
<sarom> Tm_T, yup :)
<sarom> now it'll stick in my mind
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> hmm, I still don't know how to remove those borders from Konsole
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe #KDE helps :p
<gunny> Tm_T,  look at /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu there is a GdmGreeterTheme.desktop in there 
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> don't ask from me
<gunny> never mind then lol 
<sarom> now my problem seems to be to find the package that contains kde headers
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> sarom: try to install all kde-dev ;p
<sarom> heh, I thought 5 gigs is all I need for a basic linux install
<sarom> installing all these source files is taking a lot of space ;)
<gunny> well someone give me a jelly donut I got vmware up and running!
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> sarom: I have 5G install lots of devs and such included
<sarom> Tm_T, that's reassuring :)
<Tm_T> hmm
<sarom> at last.. ./config worked!!!! 
<Tm_T> woohoo =)
<sarom> time to make
<sarom> wooohoo.. I installed a kde style!
<gunny> sarom: I have yet to get one to work, which one did you compile?
<sarom> Alloy
<sarom> you want the name?
<sarom> just a sec
<sarom> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=10605
<gunny> I found a deb for it already have it 
<gunny> alloy's nice and clean I lik eit 
<sarom> darn... I shouldve searched for the deb
<sarom> hehehe
<gunny> add this to sources sarom: http://debian.neo.pl/wfmh unstable main contrib non-free  lots of kde thems 
<sarom> gunny, thank you.. that'll be very helpful
<gunny> no problemmo I got tired of theme compiling making me feel stupid, so I hit google 
<sarom> do I just add
<sarom> deb http://debian.neo.pl/wfmh
<gunny>  no add unstable main contrib non-free as well
<gunny> line will look like this deb http://debian.neo.pl/wfmh unstable main contrib non-free
<kkathman> hey all...back from dinner :)
<sarom> you are right, that's the line I have to add
<sarom> but for some reason, synaptic spews out errors
<kkathman> what kinds of errors?
<kkathman> sarom: have you tried to execute an apt-get update at the command line to see what the issues are?
<sarom> aha!
<sarom> I forgot to do that
<sarom> let me go do it ;)
<sarom> beautiful
<sarom> it worked now. thanks
* darkaudit keeps having trouble with mldonkey... firestarter insists on blocking UDP hits to the port I set for Gnutella2 (Shareaza) traffic... even when I right click on one of those hits and tell it to allow the traffic
<kkathman> not a prob
<Tm_T> hmm, you warez ass
<Tm_T> shame on you! ;p
<kkathman> Hey Tm_T that picture thats on your MSN is that you or just an icon
<Tm_T> hmm, that half face?
<darkaudit> Tm_T: :p :)
<kkathman> yah
<Tm_T> hmm, that's me, old pic + some gimp
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> just wondered
<Tm_T> :)
<sarom> actually... it looks like alloy is is the most beautiful style I've seen up to now
<sarom> it's really good
<Tm_T> kkathman: "no man can be THAT ugly, no way"
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> alloy?
<kkathman> ohhh dont be silly :)
<Tm_T> sarom: pic thank you :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: heh just joking :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: "man should be ugly!" ;)
<sarom> pic?
<Tm_T> sarom: yes, take screenshot and share ;)
<Tm_T> hi MightyF 
<MightyF> hey, how do i change the clock to 12 hour format?
<MightyF> Tm_T, howdy :)
<Tm_T> MightyF: rightclick clock...
<Tm_T> MightyF: and then, just guess if you don't know ;)
<Tm_T> if you can't figure it out, ask me
<MightyF> Tm_T, I changed it, but the clock is still in 24 hour format
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> hi r3v 
* kkathman types man ugly at the shell and gets "no manual entry for ugly"
<kkathman> see thats impossible
<MightyF> Tm_T, is yours in 12 hour format?
<Tm_T> r3v: you tried Krita yet?
<hippy> has somebody installed ubuntu on an amd64 laptop emachines
<sarom> sure
<sarom> I'll take a screenshot
<Tm_T> kkathman: haha
<r3v> Tm_T: Krita??
<kkathman> Tm_T did you get the new KOffice?
<r3v> Tm_T: nope
<Tm_T> MightyF: no, 24 ofcourse
<Tm_T> kkathman: not yet
<MightyF> Tm_T, thats insane
<MightyF> Tm_T, are you european or something?
<r3v> Tm_T: what is it, it's not in debian (machine i'm sitting infront of)
<kkathman> well you mentioned Krita...its being finally released with the beta for Koffice
<MightyF> Tm_T, or in the military?
<Tm_T> r3v: Krita - A pixel-based image manipulation program like The GIMP or Adobe Photoshop
<MightyF> Tm_T, or out of your gourd?
<Tm_T> MightyF: totally European
<r3v> Tm_T: awesum
<sarom> now, how do I take a screenshot? hehehe
<Tm_T> MightyF: Finland
<sarom> I can google
<r3v> Tm_T: thanks... Looks like i'm gonna win the war with the gtk only guy :)
<Tm_T> sarom: Kscreenshot ;)
<sarom> aha!
<sarom> just a moment please
<Tm_T> sarom: sorry, Ksnapshot
<MightyF> Tm_T, crazy europeans
<hippy> did somebody install ubuntu on an amd64 machine
<Tm_T> r3v: hahaha
<MightyF> Tm_T, haha ;P
<Tm_T> MightyF: hmm, crazy?
<Tm_T> hippy: no, only amd32 :/
<Tm_T> sarom: got it?
<Tm_T> kkathman: btw it's impossible to have Konsole totally borderless :/
<sarom> yeah
<sarom> got it
<kkathman> I think so too
<sarom> DCC? or some image host?
<kkathman> but I got it to one line :)
<MightyF> Tm_T, konsole is evil, and crazy...like europeans
<MightyF> Tm_T, flame war! ;)
<Tm_T> sarom: what you prefer, I don't care really
<r3v> MightyF: i like konsole
<kkathman> why is konsole evil?
<Tm_T> MightyF: eh, care to explain why europeans are crazy?
<Tm_T> sarom: ?
<MightyF> r3v, I was kidding, i'm in a crazy mood
<sarom> Tm_T, im sending
<sarom> you need to accept
<MightyF> Tm_T, i was j/k, i'm in a nutty mood
<Tm_T> sarom: 05:53 DCC no file offered by sarom
<MightyF> Tm_T, my humor is strange and crazy....like europeans
<sarom> strange
<r3v> Tm_T: is krita not in ubuntu?
<Tm_T> MightyF: =)
<sarom> * Offering snapshot.png to Tm_T
<kkathman> r3v its really part of KOffice
<MightyF> r3v, krita?
<kkathman> but only the new one
<Tm_T> r3v: well, it's in Koffice 1.4
<sarom> wait a moment.. let me go upload it somewhere
<r3v> Tm_T: oh, you can't just get it
<MightyF> Tm_T, wow, this is so awesome
<MightyF> Tm_T, kde pwns
<Tm_T> sarom: ok :)
<r3v> MightyF: yeah?
<Tm_T> MightyF: :)
<Tm_T> r3v: oh, you can compile a new Koffice by yourself ;)
<MightyF> r3v, yeah, I was hardcore gnome cuz kde in fc1 was ugly and annoying.  Now I try kde and its soooooooo much better than gnome
<Tm_T> haha
<r3v> MightyF: i used gnome, then icewm, then kde
<MightyF> r3v, how is icewm?
<r3v> MightyF: light weight and small
<r3v> MightyF: runs great on 100mhz with 32 meg RAM
<Tm_T> hmm, wmaker is great, just like FluxBox
<MightyF> r3v, oh, P4 3.0 with 1 GB RAM here, so no probs
<Tm_T> heh
<MightyF> whats a microsoft write document?  Just looking at what kword can save into
<r3v> MightyF: I'm on dual 2 ghz with 4 gig ram... just saying it's small :)
<Tm_T> r3v: ah, small you got
<hippy_s> can somebody help me
<r3v> hippy_s: maybe?
<Tm_T> hippy_s: with ?
<MightyF> r3v, nice, server?
<r3v> MightyF: technically server... but I use it as my desktop
<Tm_T> r3v: haha
<MightyF> r3v, hahaha, whats all that power for?  do you game?
<hippy_s> can i install ubuntu on an amd64 emachines laptop
<Tm_T> r3v: "KDE is heavy!!!" "Who cares, buy hardware"
<r3v> MightyF: umm... it's for whatever I want :)... and not really at all on gaming
<MightyF> grrr, kword can't save .doc
<Tm_T> MightyF: Koffice ;p
<MightyF> r3v, wow, I'll take a gb of ram, thanks
<r3v> MightyF: i don't even have swap on here
<MightyF> Tm_T, what about it?
<MightyF> r3v, hahaha
<Tm_T> MightyF: I bet it can save as .doc
<r3v> MightyF: 600 gigs of hd too
<Tm_T> hippy_s: why not
<MightyF> r3v, *cough overkill cough*
<Tm_T> hmm
<r3v> MightyF: hehe... yup :)
<MightyF> Tm_T, no, it can't save in .doc
<MightyF> Tm_T, Kword is part of koffice
<Tm_T> MightyF: really? strange...
<Tm_T> MightyF: oh yes, sorry
<Tm_T> MightyF: why you have to use .doc?
<Tm_T> why not .txt?
<MightyF> Tm_T, yeah, very strange, I just have to use it for school and correspondence
<MightyF> Tm_T, yeah, suppose I could go rtf
<r3v> MightyF: pdf is what I use for school stuff
<Tm_T> hmm, I use .txt, if they say "use .doc" I ask why should I
<MightyF> Tm_T, but I'll keep openoffice in case someone sends me a .doc
<MightyF> I graduate on the 14th
<Tm_T> MightyF: I keep it because it does not any harm =)
<MightyF> so won't need it much longer
<r3v> MightyF: from where?
<r3v> I graduate the 14th too
<MightyF> r3v, Madison Area Technical College: AS in Science
<MightyF> r3v, CIS-Network Specialist
<r3v> ah
<r3v> i'm BS in CS at Purdue
<MightyF> r3v, isn't that acronym so accurate?
<MightyF> ;P
<r3v> indeed
<r3v> MightyF: although I've met people with BA's in CS... and that didn't know like anything
<r3v> I guess i'm just bitter though... cause no job yet and graduate soon :)
<MightyF> yeah, I've met only one person with a BS in CS and he didn't know jack
<MightyF> the AS I got is one of the best in the country
<MightyF> I took 7th of 62 teams in AITP NCC
<MightyF> my program rocks, w00t
<MightyF> but Cisco is dumb
<Tm_T> haha
<r3v> Cisco is retarded
<r3v> I agree
<Tm_T> me too
* Tm_T is retarted
<Tm_T> ;p
<r3v> I did a program for them
<transgress> grar still no sound notifications
<r3v> it took them 4 weeks to figure out how to make a video call to outside their network
<MightyF> Cisco is the M$ of the networking world
<Tm_T> haha
<MightyF> their curriculum, since we're a Cisco academy, is equally as stupid
<Tm_T> MightyF: well, that's insult!
<MightyF> good thing we have instructors that offset their stupidity
<transgress> what's a way to play sounds in console... i thought play did that
<transgress> but there is no play
<r3v> transgress: artsplay ?
<r3v> transgress: sox ?
<Tm_T> or mplayer ;p
<r3v> transgress: ogg123 mpg123 mpg321 ?
<transgress> k
<r3v> mplayer in console??
<r3v> aaxine
<r3v> :)
<_marcelo> I give up!!! Could anyone out there PLEASE help me find what's wrong with my sound configuration?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> _marcelo: you have double checked all cables and volume and so on
<_marcelo> I know this is gonna take long. I'm just a stupid newbie, tired of searching the forums for a definite answer.
<Tm_T> right?
<_marcelo> OH, yes, Tm...
<transgress> woohoo artsplay got sound for psi
<transgress> finally
<Tm_T> whoa =)
<_marcelo> I get the dreaded "/dev/dsp" missing message.
<Tm_T> eh, it is there?
<Tm_T> if it's not...
<Tm_T> just say it's there
<_marcelo> I have Win XP as dual boot and my SB live card works fine with it...
<transgress> _marcelo: do you have onboard sound?
<transgress> also
<_marcelo> No, transgress. SOYO card. No onboard.
<transgress> SOYO? i'm so behind on my acronyms...
<MightyF> _marcelo, type: less /dev/dsp
<MightyF> transgress, its a brand
<transgress> MightyF: i see
<transgress> _marcelo: eh still... show me your lsmod anyway... you can PM it to me
<kkathman> SOYO is a mfgr
<transgress> so as to not flood the channel
<MightyF> _marcelo, oops, i mean, ls /dev/dsp
<transgress> hmmm
<transgress> less /dev/dsp sounds neat
<transgress> ima try that
<_marcelo> It's there, Mighty
* kkathman searches the net for worthy wallpapers
<transgress> aww... it tells me i have to use -f to see it...
<MightyF> _marcelo, are you in kde or gnome?
<_marcelo> kde
<kkathman> Im bored with the ones I have already :)
<MightyF> _marcelo, then i have no idea
<_marcelo> ...
<_marcelo> well... thanks for your attention, Mighty...
<transgress> _marcelo: and you've checked your mutes in kmix right?  pcm, master, and all the other nice stuff is already unmuted?
<MightyF> _marcelo, ummm, check dmesg for interesting messages
<_marcelo> Kmix doesn't load anything.
<_marcelo> As if my card isn't there...
<Tm_T> _marcelo: heh
<MightyF> _marcelo, anything in dmesg?
<_marcelo> How, Mighty?
<MightyF> _marcelo, type: dmesg
<_marcelo> I find nothing related to the sB card in dmseg
<MightyF> anything relating to /dev/dsp or snd?
<_marcelo> what should I be looking for, Mighty?
<_marcelo> 'cause the output is huge.
<MightyF> _marcelo, dmesg | grep /dev/dsp
<MightyF> _marcelo, dmesg | grep snd
<_marcelo> Both, sudo dmesg | grep /dev/dsp  and sudo dmesg | grep snd  return nothing
<Tm_T> hi membreya 
<MightyF> _marcelo, maybe this will help: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Tm_T> incubiiiiii
<incubii> w0rd nugg3t
<membreya> Tm_T: o/
<incubii> im running OS X Tiger on the G5 next to me
<incubii> not too shabby
<Tm_T> incubii: you....!!!
<_marcelo> onto it now, Mighty..
<incubii> lol
* Tm_T try to find his bloody battle age
<MightyF> _marcelo, what?
<Tm_T> axe
<membreya> is there any way to recover a file that you delete without sending to the trash ?
<incubii> bearing in mind Tm_T none of the trading software will run or will ever be coded for linux
<kkathman> hey there membreya  :)
<membreya> ello :)
<Tm_T> incubii: who cares... ;p
<kkathman> anyone seen smouche tonight?
<Tm_T> hmm, no :/
<kkathman> I got JRE loaded and Freemind up and wanted to tell him about it
<bc> good evening, morning and - kkathman!
<kkathman> hey there bc!!! How goes it?
<incubii> :P
<Tm_T> hmh
<_marcelo> 0000:00:12.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<Tm_T> damn, it's morning already!
<bc> I got java going to -- like a minute after you logged off last night!
<kkathman> excellent bc!!
<bc> hey Tm_T
<_marcelo> Mighty: command "lspci" returned: " 0000:00:12.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS"
<Tm_T> wtf where night went
<incubii> in my pants
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> more coffee Tm_T :)
<MightyF> _marcelo, so we know it recognizes the card and the correct card, right?
<_marcelo> but also: "Subsystem: Creative Labs: Unknown device 1006"
<bc> kkathman, did you do it with that "fakeroot" stuff ?
<Tm_T> damned, again no sleep whole night =)
<kkathman> incubii:  in mis pantolones :)
<Tm_T> bc: hullo
<_marcelo> Mighty... yes, I suppose it does.
<kkathman> bc nope I found a deb and just did a simple dpkg
<bc> en tus pantalones??
<MightyF> _marcelo, put that second line into google and see what comes up
<incubii> hehe pantalones
<bc> tienes java en tus pantalones?
<_marcelo> doing.
<kkathman> bc ya...I dont know nuttin :)
<MightyF> _marcelo, this kind of stuff is what I do to solve my problems
<bc> kkathman, good -- that's how I did it too.
<kkathman> my son got on this kick when someone would ask him where something was...he would say that :)
<kkathman> bc did that solve your browser issue too?
<bc> well, I mean, freemind, that is.  Java I got via that shell script, and then synaptic cleaned up the dependency issues.
<MightyF> _marcelo, you can also check 'sudo lsmod | grep snd'
<kkathman> bc funny I tried to apt-get freemind, and it couldnt find it, but I swore I had it before ...and did an apt-get remove on it :)
<MightyF> bc, does the java for gnome not work for kubuntu?
<_marcelo> Mighty, google gave me nothing relevant.
<bc> Tm_T -- no more caffeine for you!
<kkathman> bc but I found the deb on a freemind site link
<MightyF> _marcelo, check the lsmod
<MightyF> _marcelo, making sure you have the correct module loaded
<_marcelo> it says: soundcore
<bc> kkathman, heh- I forgot to check opera again - good idea.
<Tm_T> bc: no more? whole day without sleep & caffeine?
<Tm_T> bc: are you crazy?!?!?
<_marcelo> soundcore 9824 snd 1
<bc> yes.  So what's your point?
<kkathman> bc give me that page again so I can check too
* Tm_T get some tea right now!
<MightyF> _marcelo, see if you can google and find out what module SHOULD be used with your card
<bc> kkathman, what the shell script that installed sun java?
<kkathman> Tm_T is that caffeine or kaffeine ?
<bc> or the beta of freemind that I got?
<kkathman> bc the jre?
<_marcelo> emu10k1, Mighty... for ALSA at least...
<bc> just a sec
<kkathman> bc - oh no..that freemind maps site that you showed me last night
<Tm_T> kkathman: caffeine
<Tm_T> kkathman: I don't use heavy stuff
<Tm_T> ;p
<kkathman> I want to check my Opera also with something that has java content
<kkathman> lol Tm_T 
<bc> here it is kkathman:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<kkathman> thanks bc
<bc> use at your own risk, as they say.
<_marcelo> And I can load the emu10k1 module. But, nothing happens. I still can't perform "alsamixer".
<_marcelo> I get that "snd_ctl" fail message.
<MightyF> _marcelo, hmmm
<bc> at this point, you probably have most of this stuff already 
<MightyF> whats the exact message, _marcelo 
<bc> and it relies on backports so...
<_marcelo> ok... hold.
<_marcelo> Mighty: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<kkathman> bc thats not the freemind maps page is it?
<kkathman> thats just a forums page
<bc> oops!
<bc> sorry kkathman.  I can't type and - er, type at the same time -sec
<kkathman> lol..thats ok man..I understand :)
<_marcelo> Mighty: Meaning I probably haven't ALSA's files installed correctly.
<bc> kkathman: http://freemind.sourceforge.net/Freemind-development.html\
<kkathman> thanks bc I appreciate it :)
<_marcelo> Mighty: There's one file I can't apt-get: "alsa-modules etc" I just can't find that ...
<_marcelo> As for the rest: alsa-drivers, alsa-lib, etc... I have them all.
<MightyF> _marcelo, what repos do you have enabled?
<transgress> sourceforge seemingly needs more band
<kkathman> bc hmmm... works in Firefox...not Opera :(
<MightyF> _marcelo, also, this sounds right up your alley, but no solution: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/03/msg01960.html
<_marcelo> All that came in the original hoary... i uncommented all of them.
<bc> and kkathman, btw, the latest rc available from the projects page is much better
<incubii> its my diploma graduation ceremony today, im getting an award of some kind for it
<incubii> :D
<bc> than the version from the freemind wiki
<kkathman> bc did your Opera work?
<bc> http://sourceforge.net/projects/freemind/
<_marcelo> Mighty: Yeah, I've seen that page already.
<kkathman> bc Looks like Java isnt in the plugins
<bc> cool!  kkathman, Opera isn't nagging me about java anymore.
<kkathman> bc can you see that page in Opera tho?
<_marcelo> Mighty: but I think my problem is of another kind... I can't get sound working with ARts, OSS, or whatever...
<kkathman> i can see it in Firefox, bc  but not Opera 
<bc> checking
<MightyF> _marcelo, so its not just alsa
<_marcelo> Mighty: Nope, man... i suspect not.
<transgress> is the module loaded for the sound card?
<_marcelo> Mighty: but I''m not sure...
<bc> nope, kkathman, same prob here, doesn't work in Opera - but
<_marcelo> Transgress: When I modprobe my modules, they get it all right.
<kkathman> I think thats because we dont have it in the plugins
<bc> I knew that, opera tells me the plug-ins can't be found
<MightyF> _marcelo, no other sound works anywhere, right?
<kkathman> let me see if I can get the location from FF
<bc> didn;t you fix that plug-in path before, kkathman?  a weeek or two ago?
<transgress> _marcelo: better to add them to /etc/modules, reboot... sometimes stuff doesn't always work with modprobe
<_marcelo> Mighty: right. I tried setting all possibilities in the Sound System from KDE.
<transgress> bleh... i hate rebooting...
<_marcelo> transgress: Done that already, man.
<bc> I seem to remember you had a permissions, or hidden files problem with the opera/mozilla plug-ins paths or something, kkathman
<transgress> there any other sound modules loading _marcelo 
<_marcelo> Although, strangely, they don't get loaded at boot, even having put those sound entries.
<MightyF> _marcelo, tried gnome?
<_marcelo> A bunch, transg...
<_marcelo> Nope, Mighty...
<kkathman> well it works fine in Firefox tho
<_marcelo> But, I'd love to get it working with KDE>...
<Bicchi> how can i play an mp3
<MightyF> _marcelo, I know, but this might help us narrow down the problem
<transgress> _marcelo: mind PMing me your lsmod?
<_marcelo> h mmm.
<_marcelo> how, trans?
<MightyF> transgress, yeah, you help him, i'm clueless apparently
<MightyF> transgress, tried everything I could think of
<kkathman> bc cant find where the java rt is
<_marcelo> transgress: How do I ?
<bc> kkathman, tried "about:config" ?
<MightyF> kkathman, does java in gnome not work for kde?
<crimsun> java is gnome-/kde-independent
<_marcelo> Transgress: question: why is it that I've add the sound card entries in /etc/modules but they don't get loaded at boot?
<bc> java.default_java_location_others
<bc> /usr/java
<crimsun> _marcelo: please don't do that unless you have an ISA card
<_marcelo> crimsun: ???
<bc> java.default_java_location_solaris
<bc> /usr/j2se
<crimsun> _marcelo: don't go about randomly adding modules to /etc/modules
<_marcelo> crimsun: Do what? Add the entries?
<crimsun> correct
<_marcelo> crimsun: But that's what they told me to...
<crimsun> do you have an ISA sound card?
<MightyF> bc, so jre for gnome isn't compatible with kde?
<transgress> _marcelo: that's a question best answered with syslog
<_marcelo> crimsun... nope... but it's not exactly randomly,.... 
<crimsun> _marcelo: then don't add those entries to /etc/modules
<bc> MightyF, I believe crimsun is correct, should make no difference
<crimsun> MightyF: it makes no difference whether gnome or kde or both is/are installed
<_marcelo> crimsun: so, how to load the modules at boot? or must I modprobe them every time?
<bc> MightyF, kkathman and I are having a problem with browsers finding the plug-ins, but the java is working fine
<crimsun> _marcelo: you haven't answered my question regarding what sound card
<MightyF> bc, which browser in particular, in case I encounter it?
<_marcelo> crim: sorry, man. ... which question again?
<crimsun> _marcelo: "what sound card?"
<transgress> and _marcelo you can pm me by /msg transgress and copy and paste the lsmod into that
<_marcelo> SB LIve.
<bc> MightyF, opera is having trouble finding the mozilla plug-ins.
<bc> kkathman? 
<MightyF> bc, ahhh, yeah, I won't have that problem
<crimsun> _marcelo: then there's absolutely no reason to insert anything sound-related into /etc/modules. That's detected and enabled by hotplug.
<crimsun> _marcelo: I presume you're using Hoary?
<_marcelo> Module                  Size  Used by
<_marcelo> emu10k1                71940  0
<_marcelo> sound                  74028  1 emu10k1
<_marcelo> ac97_codec             16780  1 emu10k1
<_marcelo> snd                    49764  17
<_marcelo> soundcore               9824  3 emu10k1,sound,snd
<_marcelo> ppp_deflate             6016  0
<crimsun> heh, he has oss/free modules loaded. No wonder.
<MightyF> heh
<transgress> didn't quite get that PM thing down
<kkathman> bc well I cant find the directory for the jRE
<_marcelo> crim: yes.... hoary.
<kkathman> bc I tried /usr/bin  and /usr/local/bin
<bc> kkathman, maybe this is the problem: in firefox about:config, it's telling me some java stuff is in a hidden file:
<bc> java.global_java_version_file
<transgress> _marcelo: what irc client you use?
<kkathman> bc my firefox is great
<bc> /etc/.java/versions
<kkathman> it shows that page perfect
<crimsun> _marcelo: the first problem you have is that the oss/free sound modules are loaded, and they conflict with alsa's
<kkathman> lemme try that one
<bc> kkathman, what about /usr/j2se ?
<MightyF> crimsun, which one in that lsmod is the oss/free?
<bc> kkathman, firefox:  about:config
<crimsun> MightyF: sound, ac97_codec, and emu10k1
<kkathman> nope thats not it
<bc> lemme restart opera and look at the error message again...
<MightyF> crimsun, I have those loaded too and mine works fine
<crimsun> _marcelo: did you do anything aside from adding those sound modules to /etc/modules?
<_marcelo> trangress: not sure, man.
<crimsun> MightyF: they are not supposed to be loaded.
<bc> drat! kkathman, I am still getting that java warning:
<_marcelo> crimsun: So, I take them out from /etc/modules?
<bc> opera: [java]  Disabling java due to potential problems. If you know
<bc>        what you are doing, you can set the environment variable
<bc>        OPERA_FORCE_JAVA_ENABLED to '1' to override this.
<bc>        Start Opera with '-debugjava' argument for more information.
<crimsun> _marcelo: remove all entries from /etc/modules
<bc> oops
<MightyF> crimsun, I didn't add them
<_marcelo> transgress: Hey, man... I couldn't paste lsmod entry in the window opened...
<crimsun> MightyF: did you dist-upgrade from Warty?
<MightyF> crimsun, no
<MightyF> crimsun, fresh install of hoary
<MightyF> crimsun, and my sound works
<crimsun> MightyF: your sound is supposed to work out of the box, heh. lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1
<bc> well, it looks like I just have to reset the paths in opera prefs, kkathman.
<MightyF> crimsun, no, no emu for emu for me, but the other two
<_marcelo> Crimsun: OK... they're gone.
<crimsun> MightyF: what card are you using?
<transgress> same here crimsun ... i have those loaded and it worked except i had to blacklist snd_i8x0 or something like that
<MightyF> crimsun, oops, only ac97 i guess, unless you include soundcore
<crimsun> transgress: which are loaded?
<MightyF> crimsun, some onboard sound junk, let me check
<transgress> emu10k1 and ac97 (even though i blacklisted that one)
<_marcelo> crimsun: I followed just about any instruction I could find in the net!!!
<MightyF> Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<crimsun> transgress: then you're not using ALSA; you're using OSS/Free, which is deprecated.
<crimsun> MightyF: so the snd_intel8x0 driver?
<MightyF> crimsun, I use wolfenstein, which needs OSS
<transgress> well my stuff is set to alsa... and things work... 
<_marcelo> crimsun: Now what, man?
<crimsun> MightyF: ALSA provides OSS emulation.
<crimsun> _marcelo: grep emu10k1 /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> _marcelo: then, lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1
<crimsun> transgress: so snd_emu10k1 is loaded?
<MightyF> crimsun, wolf requires direct access to the /dev/dsp and the oss sound api
<_marcelo> crim: the first returned: "emu10k1"
<MightyF> crimsun, not aware if alsa can emulate that
<crimsun> MightyF: which ALSA provides.
<transgress> snd_emu10k1            81668  3
<crimsun> transgress: there you go.
<transgress> ?
<crimsun> transgress: you can save a tiny bit of memory by unloading ac97_codec, sound, and emu10k1.
<MightyF> crimsun, I have the alsa oss packages installed
<_marcelo> crimsun: the second ( lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1) returned nothing.
<crimsun> MightyF: of course you do, they're installed by default in libasound2 and linux-image-$(uname -r)
<MightyF> crimsun, ok
<crimsun> _marcelo: ok, good, now reboot.
<transgress> i could also increase my memory if i would update my kernel to something that supports 1 gig of ram
<_marcelo> crimsun.... ok....
<crimsun> transgress: so stop using -386
<_marcelo> bye guys...
<crimsun> transgress: and install the proper one for your cpu
<Ghetek> no marcelo come back!
<crimsun> transgress: for instance, which cpu do you have?
<transgress> athlon-xp
<crimsun> so you need to install linux-k7
<transgress> heh i'm trying to wait until .12 gets released and then ima just do a custom
<Bicchi> i just installed kubuntu and i am trying to play a music cd and i hear no sound.
<crimsun> Bicchi: please paste the output of ,,amixer'' onto http://pastebin.com
<MightyF> hmmm, anyone have information on whether Intel's speedstepping works for centrino?
<crimsun> it does.
<MightyF> weird, cuz i get an error in dmesg about it
<MightyF> something about detecting acpi or something like that
<Bicchi> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/279380
<crimsun> Bicchi: are you using the optical out (spdif)?
<Bicchi> crimsun: what do you mean?
* bc realizes he was logged on with wrong nick!
<smouche> heh heh
<crimsun> Bicchi: how are your speakers/headphones connected?
<_marcelo> Hey, crim.... back on the game.
<Bicchi> crimsun: they work in windows.
<crimsun> _marcelo: good, sound works?
<_marcelo> crim: Nope.
<crimsun> _marcelo: paste the output of ,,amixer'' onto http://pastebin.com
<_marcelo> And still get that arts message: no /dev/dsp found.
<smouche> kkathman, you did know that was me, I trust? and Tim_T?
<crimsun> _marcelo: also, lsmod and lspci -v
<crimsun> Bicchi: ...how are your speakers/headphones connected?
<Bicchi> crimsun: they are connected in the back. they work fine. i get sound when kde starts.
<smouche> window 3
<smouche> oops
<crimsun> Bicchi: so configure Kscd to use digital audio extraction in the Options
<_marcelo> crim: Done. name: marcelo
<Bicchi> crimsun: yeap
<kkathman> hey smouche!!
<crimsun> Bicchi: "yeap" what? Yes working or yes you did?
<Bicchi> crimsun: working
<kkathman> sorry I was out trying to figure out this java thing now in Opera :)
<crimsun> _marcelo: ugh, that card.
<kkathman> smouche:  I did get Freemind working just fine...but cant get Opera to recognize it
<crimsun> _marcelo: enable the universe repo and install build-essential, alsa-source, and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kkathman> brb
<_marcelo> crimsun: Found my post?
<crimsun> _marcelo: I already told you what to do.
<transgress> okay well irc is made up of different servers connected to each other most of the time... such as this one... when one server gets disconnected from the others... a netsplit happens and those servers can't see each other until after the split is over
<crimsun> _marcelo: you got lost in the split
<transgress> or something like that
<_marcelo> Sorry... didn't get it... irc first timer here..
<crimsun> 00:19 < crimsun> _marcelo: enable the universe repo and install build-essential, alsa-source, and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<_marcelo> have those already, crim...
<transgress> my ears hurt.
<smouche> hi kkathman!
<crimsun> _marcelo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<crimsun> _marcelo: say "no" to PnP, "yes" to debug, and choose the ca0106 driver
<_marcelo> done
<_marcelo> crimsun: now what?
<luke_> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.0...
<luke_> *** 'glib-config --version' returned 1.2.0, but GLIB (1.2.10)
<luke_> *** was found! If glib-config was correct, then it is best
<luke_> *** to remove the old version of GLIB. You may also be able to fix the error
<luke_> *** by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable, or by editing
<luke_> *** /etc/ld.so.conf. Make sure you have run ldconfig if that is
<crimsun> _marcelo: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<luke_> *** required on your system.
<luke_> *** If glib-config was wrong, set the environment variable GLIB_CONFIG
<luke_> *** to point to the correct copy of glib-config, and remove the file config.cache
<luke_> *** before re-running configure
<luke_> no
<luke_> configure: error:
<luke_> *** GLIB 1.2.0 or better is required. The latest version of GLIB
<transgress> hmm... i wonder if firefox will build from source w/o erroring
<luke_> *** is always available from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/.
<luke_>               what can I do about this?
<crimsun> luke_: don't flood in here. Use #flood.
<luke_> I'm not..
<luke_> that was the output from my terminal, I'm not sure what to do
<crimsun> anything over 3 lines is a flood, just for future reference
<luke_> ok, sorry
<luke_> can you help me though?
<crimsun> luke_: did you compile gtk+-1.2 yourself?
<luke_> thats what I'm trying to do now
<crimsun> luke_: don't, that's bad.
<crimsun> luke_: all you needed to do was to install libgtk1.2-dev
<crimsun> luke_: what application were you trying to compile/install before that?
<luke_> nvu
<luke_> thankyou so much for that!
<crimsun> there are instructions for nvu, and it'll probably make it into Breezy
<_marcelo> crimsun: Done, man. Now what?
<luke_> crimsun: yeah, it kept asking for glib and or gtk
<crimsun> _marcelo: ls ../*.deb
<_marcelo> ../alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-386_1.0.8-4ubuntu4_i386.deb
<crimsun> _marcelo: now, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite ../*.deb
<_marcelo> done.
<crimsun> _marcelo: now, sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<luke_> crimsun, it's still asking for gtk
<crimsun> luke_: then install libgtk2.0-dev
<_marcelo> FATAL: Module snd_ca0106 not found.
<_marcelo> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_ca0106
<crimsun> _marcelo: find /lib/modules -name 'snd-ca0106.ko'
<_marcelo> nothing.
<luke_> well I might be back in a hour when that finishes downloading hehe
<crimsun> _marcelo: did you choose the ca0106 driver during dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source ?
<_marcelo> yes.
<_marcelo> positive.
<crimsun> uname -r
<_marcelo> Question: why "snd-ca0106" and not "emu10k1"  druing dpgk-reconf?
<crimsun> because snd-emu10k1 doesn't support your card
<_marcelo> 2.6.10-5-386
<_marcelo> weird, crim.... everywhere says it does...
<crimsun> what cpu do you have?
<_marcelo> pent. III 
<crimsun> _marcelo: no, the LS uses the ca0106 driver
<crimsun> _marcelo: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<crimsun> then install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686
<_marcelo> but crim, file is too huge for my 56 kbps connection...
<crimsun> _marcelo: I have plenty of time, and so should you.
<_marcelo> crim... I'm truly sorry, crim... but, not tonight I don't...
<crimsun> then ping me tomorrow or next when you have time.
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<Tm_T> ok, I give up, a short nap I will ->
<_marcelo> crim. Ok, I will... man... thank you very much for your patience.
<_marcelo> I'll look you up tomorrow...
<_marcelo> bye transgress, Mighty and crimsun. Good night all!
<crimsun> sure. Try about this time.
<_marcelo> Will.
<smouche> Tm_T - enjoy your nap!
<Tm_T> ...can't
<Tm_T> :p
<smouche> too much caffeine, eh
<Tm_T> who need sleep anyway ;p
<mrmanic> hey folks
<Tm_T> smouche: not really
<smouche> hello mrmanic
<mrmanic> sleep is for the weak.
<mrmanic> hiya smouche 
<Tm_T> smouche: but it's almost eight o'clock so gotta start my day
<smouche> I slept from 7 pm to 11:00!  and I have to get up again at 6:00.  Sucks
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> Tm_T, I'm so tired, I didn't realize I was using a different nick on here
<smouche> Tm_T, is there a way for me to clone the output on one terminal in another terminal --
<smouche> what I mean is, if I have a terminal window open, and I want to have the same program running in another termianl window
<smouche> like my irrsi process here; I want to have four channels showing on different windows, so I don't have to keep switching back and forth
<MightyF> smouche, open 4 iterations of irrsi?
<Tm_T> not that good idea
<Tm_T> smouche: ehh
<smouche> MightyF, I don't think the server will let me log on four times with the same nick...
<MightyF> irrsi isn't in the repos?!
<Tm_T> smouche: well, there IS a hard way... you wan't to know?
<MightyF> smouche, i was just logged in as _nate a while ago
<Tm_T> MightyF: it's already installed
<smouche> MightyF, I think irssi is installed by default
<Tm_T> it is =)
<smouche> Tm_T, yes I do please thank you
<MightyF> where?
<smouche> MighyF, just type irssi in a terminal
<MightyF> even so it should be in the repos, even if its installed by default
<Tm_T> MightyF: just say "irssi" in Konsole
<smouche> Tm_T!
<MightyF> ahhh, i was spelling it irrsi
<Tm_T> smouche: ok, first of all, you need to run your irssi as proxy
<smouche> lol, MightyF, I kept doing that too! it's a terrible name for an app!
<Tm_T> smouche: then, you can use that proxy in as many irssi as you like :p
<smouche> uh huh
<Tm_T> but that IS a hard way
<smouche> yeah
<Tm_T> hmh
<smouche> easy way?
<MightyF> irssi looks very poor
<Tm_T> MightyF: poor???!
<MightyF> it look ugly
<Tm_T> no?
<Tm_T> it's not ugly
<Tm_T> it's simple
<smouche> maybe he has an ugly font, heh heh
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> smouche: ehh, split windows?
<nate_> hey
<Tm_T> hullo
<nate_> this is MightyF 
<smouche> MightyF, that ugly app can save your butt if Xorg crashes and you need help-
<Tm_T> haha
<nate_> smouche: tru
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<nate_> smouche: but its soooo ugly
<Tm_T> I love it
<Tm_T> nate_: no it's not
<Tm_T> stop saying that or I begin to hate you
<smouche> I love this terminal stuff; elinks, alsamixer, nano
<MightyF> grrr, how do i switch between channels?
<Tm_T> MightyF: alt+number
<smouche> I have no clue how to use them yet!
<nate_> oooh, special
<Tm_T> smouche: really?
<smouche> Tm_T, is there another way besides using a proxy?
<Tm_T> smouche: split windows?
<smouche> yeah
<Tm_T> irssi.org
<nate_> anyone got a link to some decent settings for this badboy
<Tm_T> dunno
<nate_> i wanna make it look pretty
<nate_> or prettier
<Tm_T> nate_: e, make your own
<nate_> Tm_T: how?
<Tm_T> hmm, what you wan't to change?
<smouche> nate_ -- there are about 8 million perl scripts for irssi, maybe some of them can prettify it for you...
<Tm_T> smouche: they don't really affect it's "theme"
<nate_> Tm_T: the look of the whole thing, man its ugly
<nate_> Tm_T: ;)
<Tm_T> nate_: I hate you
<nate_> Tm_T: hahaha
<smouche> personally, I rely on Tm_T to tell me what I need to know...
<Tm_T> nate_: ok, what is ugly?
<smouche> I figure he has an obligation
<nate_> Tm_T: the color scheme
<smouche> since he's always evangelizing for irssi!
<Tm_T> nate_: it follows your Konsole theme ;p
<Tm_T> smouche: hahaha
<smouche> nate_, I use Eterm, it's pretty as hell.
<nate_> Tm_T: yeah, and this color scheme is fine for konsole
<Tm_T> nate_: or try irssi.org ;)
<Tm_T> there's some themes
<nate_> see, i see a yellow blur, who said they like Eterm?
<transgress> i used to use Eterm... but didn't do what i wanted sometimes
<smouche> irssi is very cool with pseudo-transparency, over good wallpaper and the right color fonts
<nate_> that was smouche right?
<transgress> smouche: hehe yeah... took me a while to get everything just right on mine
<smouche> I use Eterm, nate_
<Tm_T> smouche: yuk, black background in irssi ;)
<smouche> huh?
<Tm_T> smouche: btw how I can hide Eterms menubar?
<smouche> oh, you have black background for wallpaper, Tm_T?
<Tm_T> smouche: nope
<Tm_T> smouche: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_008.png
<nate_> Well, i need to change around this theme
<smouche> Tm_T, try this:
<smouche> Eterm -O --buttonBar no --scrollBar no  -f cyan2
<nate_> ok, much better
<nate_> made the background transparent
<nate_> now i feel cool
<nate_> default kubuntu background though
<transgress> heh i use konsole and gnome-terminal... 
<transgress> and i have the deb girl wallpaper off of kde-look.org
<Tm_T> smouche: oh thank you (yuk cyan)
<smouche> Tm_T, why don't you use transparency in konsole? that can be pretty cool looking
<smouche> well, yeah, cyan or whatever!
<MightyF> transgress, is ubuntu technically debian?
<nate_> is ubuntu debian?
<nate_> you all type slow
<nate_> or ignore me
<smouche> and Tm_T, I hide the kde border on Eterm too, of course...
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, because it's not REAL transparency (and there's Konsole with transparent schema in that pic)
<transgress> we just hate you ;)
<Tm_T> smouche: ofcourse
<nate_> transgress: ahhh, its all coming into focus
<Tm_T> =)
<transgress> heh kde can set real transparencies though
<nate_> so is ubuntu debian?
<Tm_T> nate_: eh not really
<transgress> well it's built pretty much completely off of sid and sarge
<nate_> Tm_T: awww
<transgress> so i would say yes
<Tm_T> nate_: Ubuntu is BASED on Debian
<nate_> transgress: ok, i buy your explanation, cuz Tm_T hates me
<transgress> Tm_T: it only uses debian's packages, debian's install, debian's... well everything except art
<smouche> Tm_T: hey, what are you using to get that terminal output on the bottom of your screen?
<kkathman> ok I'm back
<Tm_T> smouche: it's Konsole (as I said)
<kkathman> sorry I got caught up in something
<smouche> oh, is that konsole too?
<Tm_T> yes
<smouche> ah hah
<smouche> hey, kkathman!
<kkathman> howdy smouche :)
<Tm_T> smouche: but there's that nasty border :/
<nate_> w00t
<kkathman> smouche:  I fixed most of it for him, but he didnt like my solution
<smouche> Tm_T, yeah, what's with konsole not letting us lose the border completely? I hate that!
<nate_> deb girl
<transgress> nate_: hehe there are like 10 of them now
<transgress> people love it... they keep making new ones
<nate_> transgress: kinda looks whack with transparencies
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> 08:13 < transgress> heh kde can set real transparencies though
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> but not as Konsole Background
<Tm_T> smouche: thanks with Eterm =)
<kkathman> Tm_T did you work on my Opera problem while I was gone...I mean I worked on your borders prob
<Tm_T> kkathman: what problem?
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> java isnt working in Opera
<kkathman> but IS in FF
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Opera :/
<transgress> that reminds me... i still need to try the debian sarge firefox package
<nate_> man, i wish the deb girl looked good with transparent background
<nate_> are there ways to change the colors of the text?
<transgress> transparent background?
<Vivaldi> hello
<kkathman> I got some anime girls that look good nate_  :) hehe
<nate_> the yellow and white suck
<nate_> transgress: yeah
<Vivaldi> kubuntu is debian-based, right?
<transgress> Vivaldi: yes
<Tm_T> Vivaldi: yes
<kkathman> Vivaldi: yes
<Tm_T> =)
<Vivaldi> does this mean it uses the same kernels?
<Tm_T> Vivaldi: nope
<transgress> nate_: you mean like the background for konsole or whatever?  that's how i run my stuff... i find it nice.
<kkathman> Vivaldi: noe
<Vivaldi> the same installer?
<transgress> sort of
<transgress> they took out a couple steps on the simple install
<transgress> but pretty much the exact installer
<Vivaldi> i have never been able to install sarge due to its installer and problems with devfs
<Tm_T> haha
<Vivaldi> i wonder if kubuntu uses the same installer
<nate_> transgress: your name was in yellow when you talked to me, how can i change that in irssi?
<crimsun> kubuntu uses the same installer as ubuntu
<Tm_T> sarge have great installer
<crimsun> ubuntu uses a modified sarge installer
<Vivaldi> Tm_T, false.
<nate_> transgress: and mine is in white...annoying
<transgress> nate_: never cared enough to try... 
<Vivaldi> Tm_T, that installer fails to mount a simple partition /dev/hda5
<transgress> nate_: man irssi
<Tm_T> haha
<Vivaldi> however the problem comes from devfs
<kkathman> Tm_T if I install a deb using dpkg, can I remove it?
<transgress> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> transgress: how?
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<Vivaldi> so if kubuntu or ubuntu don't use devfs, there's a good chance i can install a damn debian distro  on my pc
<kkathman> dpkg?
<Tm_T> Vivaldi: oh yess
<crimsun> neither use devfs. Both use udev.
<transgress> kkathman: i'd suggest man dpkg... but i think it's dpkg -r or something... let me look
<Vivaldi> ok
<Vivaldi> good
<Tm_T> =)
<transgress> kkathman: yes dpkg -r packagename
<Vivaldi> why doesn't sarge do the same? it's said to be stable, but...using devfs negates this
<kkathman> thanks transgress  appreciate that :)
<transgress> np
<nate_> trans, i changed it to white on black with transparency, it looks pimp
<kkathman> Hey transgress you might know this...how do you get Opera to understand Java?
<kkathman> Apparently Firefox does, but Opera doesnt
<Tm_T> kkathman: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_009.png
<transgress> kkathman: i loathe opera... sorry.  not a bit proprietary software person... i only use what i must... and opera is nowhere near a must.
<Tm_T> kkathman: oh yesssss
<kkathman> okies doke 
<kkathman> very nice Tm
<kkathman> howd you do it?
<transgress> pretty good Tm_T ... let me take one real quick like
<Tm_T> kkathman: you see? no borders =) Eterm ;p
<kkathman> Eterm eh?
<kkathman> ok
<Tm_T> yes
<Vivaldi> so, guys
<Tm_T> Vivaldi: yes?
<Vivaldi> i have to choose _one_ good distro
<Vivaldi> i exclude fedora and suse which are already installed
<Tm_T> Kubuntu \o/
<nate_> Vivaldi: ubuntu rules
<Vivaldi> mandrake is for non experts
<Vivaldi> i need a _STABLE_ thing
<kkathman> Tm_T let me dl eterm again and you can walk me through it
<nate_> Vivaldi: ok....ubuntu
<Vivaldi> does kubuntu rock as sarge ?
<Tm_T> Vivaldi: you mean really _STABLE_ ??
<nate_> Vivaldi: _STABLE_>
<Vivaldi> why ubuntu and not kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Vivaldi: Debian Stable ;----P
<transgress> hey anyone mind helping me with scp?
<Tm_T> Vivaldi: same thing
<nate_> Vivaldi: same thing
<Tm_T> =)
<Vivaldi> Tm_T, debian stable has too much old components
<Tm_T> Vivaldi: well, you asked stable?
<Tm_T> :p
<Vivaldi> what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<transgress> i've read the man page for scp about 3 times, but i still don't get how to specify the server i want to copy to
<nate_> Vivaldi: ubuntu ~~ debian
<Vivaldi> Tm_T, yes..but a trade-off is necessary :)
<Tm_T> Vivaldi: KDE vs Gnome
<nate_> Vivaldi: kubuntu = ubuntu with kde
<Vivaldi> oh..
<nate_> Vivaldi: ubuntu = gnome
<Vivaldi> so now the question reduces to: kde or gnome ? :)
<nate_> transgress: give up, its hopeless ;)
<transgress> nate_: never!
<nate_> Vivaldi: kde is prettier
<nate_> Vivaldi: gnome is.....gnome
<Vivaldi> is it kde 4? 
<nate_> Vivaldi: kde is more configurable
<transgress> that or i need to get something like gftp but for kde
<nate_> Vivaldi: ummm, don't think so
<transgress> wait
<transgress> i'll just use gftp
<chavo> transgress, just open konqueror and use fish://
<Vivaldi> is there a chance to have both gnome and kde as in many other distros?
<kkathman> ok Tm_T how do I do this now?
<nate_> transgress: konqueror works as an ftp program, pretty good one too
<transgress> nate_: yeah but i don't use actual ftp... i use ssh as ftp
<nate_> transgress: had one server i couldn't connect to though, very strange
<nate_> Vivaldi: I have both
<Vivaldi> Kubuntu uses the solid base of Ubuntu plus the latest KDE. We are part of the Ubuntu community and use their infrastructure and support. Our mission is to be the best KDE distribution available.
<nate_> Vivaldi: any you can have others too
<Tm_T> heh, say "Eterm -O --buttonBar no --scrollBar no"
<Vivaldi> latest kde :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: 
<nate_> Vivaldi: sure
<Vivaldi> ok, be kubuntu my next distribution
<chavo> transgress, use fish:// it connects over ssh.
<transgress> http://irclikelife.com/pics/deb.jpg Tm_T 
<transgress> chavo: eh i just got gftp... it didn't have any gnome deps... i thought it did...
<luke_> hey, I'm trying to compile nvu for my kubuntu system, and it keeps asking for gtk. I've had some help from here ealier, but it hasn't fixed the problem yet.
<edsuom> Vivaldi: apt-get install kde-core, pick kde or Gnome from gdm login screen
<kkathman> Tm_T how do you get the transparent background?
<chavo> transgress, no use it in konqueror
<chavo> fish://username@server
<nate_> Vivaldi: 4:3.4.0 snyaptic says
<transgress> chavo: that's spiffy
<nate_> Vivaldi: whatever that means
<chavo> transgress, yes, you can use it anywhaere.
<chavo> file dialogs, etc.
<luke_> can anyone help me?
<transgress> luke_: why not just get gtk?
<transgress> gtk is worth having...
<smouche> so you like that Eterm stuff, eh Tim?
<luke_> yes, but what do I install to get it?
<smouche> full screen it's great, when I get sick of looking at my kicker!
<Tm_T> transgress: yhh
<Tm_T> :p
<transgress> yhh?
<Tm_T> kkathman: I thought that command gives you
<luke_> I've been told to get a couple of things, but it still isn't working
<kkathman> so Tm_T you are gonna be mad at me and not tell me huh...well ok
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> What's Tm_T hiding now, kkathman?
<Tm_T> transgress: don't like, dunno why
<nate_> chavo: fish isn't doing anything for me
<Tm_T> smouche: I think nothing, I'm just slow
<smouche> heh heh, kkathman
<smouche> you mean Eterm?
<transgress> Tm_T: i lurv it... getting it so nice... 
<kkathman> well Ive asked him twice now how he got eterm to have transparency and he just sitting there gigling at me
<kkathman> and I spent about 30 minutes of my time working on konsole just for him today :(
<smouche> Eterm -O --buttonBar no --scrollBar no  -f cyan2
<smouche> I like cyan!
<kkathman> ahhh he cheats too :)
<kkathman> just like I did
<smouche> who?
<nate_> yo momma
<luke_> transgress, I've been told to get a couple of things to get gtk but they havn't worked. whats the package called in synaptic or kynaptic?
<kkathman> sets the win background to his desktop :)
<kkathman> heh
<transgress> umm if you have synaptic you should have gtk...
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm?
<Tm_T> cheating?
<smouche> konsole does that through the schemas, Eterm and aterm too
<luke_> transgress: why isn't nvu compiling then? it keeps asking for gtk
<smouche> I prefer konsole, but it won't let me get rid of the window border completely...
<transgress> iuno... 
<chavo> luke_, you need gtk development package
<transgress> what is nvu?
<smouche> so I use Eterm
<kkathman> aha got a fix :)
<Tm_T> smouche: =)
<chavo> isn't there an nvu package for kubutu?
<smouche> kkathman, please don't tell us about your drug problem on a public channel!
<smouche> ;-)
<Tm_T> ehhh
<kkathman> lol
<luke_> nvu is a web develepment program. no package in the repositries, thats why I'm trying to compile it. whats the package to install to get gtk development packages chavo?
<nate_> installing eterm
<smouche> fix for what, kkathman?  Opera?  Java?  Eterm?  The Middle East?
<kkathman> ehhh none of the above afraid
<Tm_T> hmm
<incubii> all of the above
<kkathman> the font is terrible in Eterm
<smouche> well, yeah, you can work on that
<smouche> oops 
<Tm_T> kkathman: man eterm ;p
<smouche> hang on,
<smouche> to change settings in Eterm the easiest thing may be
<nate_> Tm_T: how do i get my eterm to look like yours?
<transgress> anyone use jabber?
<smouche> to  ignore those options I gave you,
<luke_> chavo: if I install the the gtk development packages, would I need to restart my computer to use them?
<smouche> just open "Eterm", change settings in there , save a default, 
<nate_> luke_: no
<transgress> luke_: no
<smouche> and then open it with the options to turn off the menus etc
<Tm_T> nate_: ehh, sorry, too tired to explain
<smouche> if that makes any sense
<Tm_T> breakfast ->
<luke_> what do I install to get the gtk develepment packages then?
<luke_> what do I need install to get the gtk develepment packages?
<smouche> lord, it's almost 2 in the morning here!
<incubii> almost 4pm :P
<chavo> luke_, sorry about that, X locked up on me. You need libgtk2.0-dev
<luke_> chavo: thats apparently installed...
<smouche> incubii - where are you?  East Asia?
<incubii> Sydney Australia
<chavo> luke_, there are no nvu package, but there is a precompiled binary available.
<smouche> ah
<kkathman> wow that font on eterm is very very bad
<incubii> blech i dont like nvu, it fiddles with my code too much
<Quinn_Storm> I dunno where I got it from but I have an nvu and nvu-dev pkg avail
<Quinn_Storm> my guess is its in breezy
<incubii> does anyone else run breezy in here other then me ?
<Quinn_Storm> its in the 'universe' section
<Quinn_Storm> I do
<chavo> Quinn_Storm, there are debian (sid) packages at the nvu site.
<incubii> sweet
<Quinn_Storm> chavo: yeah but this is something in a repository, I'm assuming its b/c I'm on breezy, it shows up in universe
<chavo> oh, I'm sticking with hoary for now.
<luke_> chavo: where can I get the precompiled version for kubuntu?
<chavo> luke_, looks like they only have a generic tarball and also a package for debian.
<smouche> well, Tm_T, kkathman, I'm gonna eat and I hope sleep a few hours; but I'll stay logged on in case y'all reveal secrets to fix all my problems ...
<smouche> have a good one
<kkathman> Tm_T gave up on eterm
<kkathman> the font is very bad and unreadable
<smouche_passing> oops
<kkathman> that shadowing is very nasty
<smouche_passing> so, dude, change it!
<chavo> luke_, http://cvs.nvu.com/download/nvu-1.0PR-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2
<smouche_passing> heh heh
<Tm_T> kkathman: unreadable?
<kkathman> yep
<Tm_T> kkathman: unreadable???
<kkathman> yes
<Tm_T> ehh
<smouche_passing_> damn!
<Tm_T> haha
<kkathman> even on your screenshot its bad...and not good on my system either
<smouche_passing_> nick smouche-passingout
<Tm_T> :p
<smouche_passing_> hah hah
<smouche_passing_> argh!
<Tm_T> smouche <3
<luke_> chavo, how do I install nvu from that file?
* smouche_passing_ _out!
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, actually I like that "rough" font
<kkathman> ok
<smouche_passing_> my fonts great.
<Tm_T> it's terminal, it should be rough
<chavo> luke_, you don't need to install it, you just unbzip it somewhere.
<luke_> chavo, is it suitable for my computer..?
<chavo> luke_, it will work fine.
<chavo> luke_, I just fired it up and it seems to work here.
* kkathman goes and looks for good wallpapers
<luke_> ok cool thanks chavo. where should I unzip to?
<Tm_T> kkathman: why don't you make one? ;p
<chavo> luke_, anywhere really. You can put it in your home directory or maybe /opt.
<luke_> chavo: where are the rest of my programs installed?
<chavo> luke_, they are installed in different places, but this was made to be run from within it's own directory.
<luke_> o ok.
<luke_> chavo: so /opt is a good place for it?
<chavo> luke_, sure, but you'll need to use sudo to put it there.
<luke_> yup.
<chavo> Then you can make a menu entry or a desktop shortcut. 
<luke_> chavo: awesome thanks so much for your help. it's a shame I havn't got compiling right yet though, I like to compile other things other times, but havn't succeeded yet
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_009.png
<Tm_T> XDD
<chavo> luke_, I can help you out with that stuff too. It's not hard once you've done it once or twice.
<nate_> Tm_T: seriously, please tell me how to get that completely transparent terminal
<Tm_T> nate_: Eterm...
<nate_> Tm_T: what cl options?
<chavo> I'm getting ready to go to sleep soon though.
<Tm_T> cl?
<nate_> Tm_T: or is it a custom theme?
<luke_> chavo, yeah so I've heard, but I've tried heaps of different times, and it usually stops at the same place, asking for gtk
<Tm_T> eh
<nate_> Tm_T: command line
<Tm_T> nate_: ok, wait
<nate_> Tm_T: ok, thanks
<Tm_T> nate_: Eterm -O --buttonBar no --scrollBar no
<Tm_T> nate_: BUT you should use "Eterm" first and change your defaults first
<Tm_T> first first
<Tm_T> :p
<nate_> Tm_T: and -x option, to get rid of kde junk
<Tm_T> nate_: OR use it's "normal" way ;)
<nate_> Tm_T: ha
<nate_> Tm_T: and I gotta mess with the geometry
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> hmm
<nate_> hmmm, geometry seems to just make it full-screen it seems
<Tm_T> geometry?
<Tm_T> ok, I don't even try to understand what you mean
<nate_> the size of the window
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> that's not what I meant
<nate_> oh
<nate_> well, no way to resize it without borders and without buttons
<Tm_T> nate_: ther is
<nate_> Tm_T: how?
<Tm_T> just alt-space
<Tm_T> and whoa, you don't need mouse at all anymore ;p
<nate_> ummm, alt+space?
<Tm_T> yes
<nate_> doesn't do anything for me
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> really?
<nate_> yeah
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> strange
<Tm_T> travolta@HeviPoksi:~$ 
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> what was that
<Tm_T> travolta@HeviPoksi:~$ 
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_010.png
* Tm_T don't know how to use mouse
<transgress> http://irclikelife.com/pics/deb.jpg <-- pwns Tm_T ;)
<Tm_T> transgress: sorry, first of all, I think your deco are hmm, not so nice, and karamba... bloat
<ztonzy> hey
<smouche_passing_> nate_ the best thing to do in regard to the borders and resizing
<smouche_passing_> is to set keyboard shortcuts for yourself
<Tm_T> heh
<transgress> Tm_T: just because you deem it bloat... when i run a gig of ram... i can run bloat... besides... it serves its purpose
<ztonzy> anyone know how to get this working ?  "checking for audiofile-config... no"   while compiling Gaim
<smouche_passing_> in control panel
<nate_> smouche_passing_: i just figured it out
<smouche_passing_> cool
<Tm_T> transgress: I have 1G ram myself... but still think karamba is too heavy, that's why I use torsmo
<nate_> Eterm -O --buttonBar no --scrollBar no -x -g 175x18-0-0
<Tm_T> :)
<smouche_passing_> when I need to resize a pseudo transparent Eterm, I just hit my shortcut to bring back the kde window border
<Tm_T> smouche_passing_: heh, I use alt+space combination
<nate_> smouche_passing_: where do you set that?
<transgress> i like some eye candy
<transgress> although i was wanting torsmo for a while... 
<smouche_passing_> nate_ in control panel
<smouche_passing_> in sorry,
<smouche_passing_> kde Control Center
<smouche_passing_> in accessiblity and keyboard options
<Tm_T> ok, I'm off, see you all ->
<smouche_passing_> you can set shortcuts for everything
<smouche_passing_> almost!
<smouche_passing_> god, why am I still here??? gotta sleep!  see ya!
<nate_> still can't find those settings, grrr
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> I'm still here?
<transgress> i want a biometric fingerprint scanner for linux... i like the new ones M$ offers... except for the fact that they come from M$...
<nate_> Tm_T: where can you add those stinkin shortcuts?
<Tm_T> nate_: btw you can hide that Eterm from Taskbar if you wan't ;p
<nate_> yeah
<Tm_T> nate_: Kcontrol -> pheripherals -> keyboard ?
<Tm_T> no, its ...
<nate_> Tm_T: no
<Tm_T> regional & accessibility
<Tm_T> hmm, ok, now I'm off ->
<nate_> later
<transgress> wait... i have 3d working... I CAN FINALLY PLAY TUXRACER
<nate_> lol
<nate_> or wolfenstein: enemy territory
<nate_> irssi ain't too bad
<nate_> easier on the eyes than xchat
<nate_> and no one cares
<transgress> everyone cares
<nate_> especially you?
<transgress> i need to install unreal again... i had it while i was on ubuntu, but haven't reinstalled it yet
<nate_> meh, i want to set up all kinds of servers but i'm too tired to learn and i have labs to do in the morning
<nate_> ooooooh, unreal
<nate_> i wanna get 2k4
<transgress> that's what i meant
<transgress> 2k4... my clan is so happy i can play again heh
<nate_> yeah, i'm in a wolf:et clan
<nate_> 2k4 is pretty fun, i played at a lan party and did pretty well
<transgress> i hate having to go through 5 discs of installation for unreal
<nate_> transgress: yeah
<nate_> how do i take screenshot in kde?
<transgress> i use ksnapshot
<nate_> how?
<transgress> nate_: did you bychance try ksnapshot?
<nate_> transgress: just did, thanks
<nate_> http://img97.echo.cx/my.php?image=snapshot29hq.png
<transgress> i wonder why they took the shortcut out for kmail...
<nate_> huh?
<transgress> they don't have kmail in the menu of kde
<transgress> it's still part of kde... but no shortcut that i can find
<transgress> just kontact
<nate_> yeah
<nate_> is kmail better
<nate_> ?
<transgress> i'm trying not to have to add shit
<transgress> err duplicate shit
<transgress> such as thunderbird when i have kmail... but if kmail ends up sucking i will use thunderbird...
<transgress> i use konq if at all possible... 
<transgress> but so far i am liking kmail
<nate_> i only use web-mail
<nate_> like gmail, hotmail
<nate_> i need to be able to access my email from anywhere
<nate_> never seemed usefulto download it to my computer
<transgress> well i don't much like webmail... i do use gmail... but i also have to have at least my work account downloaded for some billing confirmation stuff
<nate_> i suppose
<transgress> although i hate my one mailbox... because it gets around 200+ emails a day
<nate_> ewwww
<transgress> i'm about to turn a bunch of the crap off
<transgress> i don't read it
<nate_> haha
<nate_> w0rd
<transgress> it's like messages saying i got a help ticket at work... 
<transgress> i see theose when i go to the helpdesk
<nate_> konsole is ugly
<nate_> unless you strip it of everthing that would identify it as konsole
<transgress> i like konsole
<nate_> like the tab bar, menu bar, and even the kde portion
<transgress> of course i have the menu bar macos style... the tabs could do with a changing... other than that it doesn't have much
<nate_> yeah, i need a mac theme for kde really bad
<nate_> got one handy?
<transgress> it's not a mac theme
<nate_> ooookkkkkk
<transgress> i have the menu bar on the top like MacOS
<nate_> what is it then?
<transgress> http://irclikelife.com/pics/deb.jpg  <-- look at the top
<nate_> how'd you do that?
<transgress> Control Center-Desktop-Behavior-you can find it from there
<transgress> if you aren't used to that... it takes a while to get used to
<nate_> yeah, i'm not used to it, but i'll try anything if it works well
<transgress> you'll forget and be like "how the hell do i edit the preferences for this thing"
<nate_> ha, i turned it off
<da_bon_bon> *lobbying for kubuntu in shipit*
<transgress> but it does keep everything from having a bloated menu bar on it
<da_bon_bon> who else is ?
<nate_> decided i didn't like it
<transgress> shipit?
<NTolerance> nate:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30818
<NTolerance> that will allow you to easily add a mac theme to Kubuntu
<da_bon_bon> transgress: ya. shipit.ubuntu.com
<NTolerance> search for "baghira" after you update your repositories
<Quinn_Storm> advice: never use baghira...it tends to crash things a lot
<nate_> NTolerance: danke
<transgress> NTolerance: does that theme add the resizing icons to the bottom or is that something else?
<da_bon_bon> use ksmoothdock
<transgress> da_bon_bon: hell yeah... how do i lobby for that?
<da_bon_bon> transgress: just cry out LOUD here and on #ubuntu 
<nate_> kate is wiggin out on me
* transgress cries out loud for kubuntu to be added to shipit
<da_bon_bon> :(
<transgress> ?
<da_bon_bon> and still, they wont shipit
<da_bon_bon> transgress: ya
<da_bon_bon> transgress: do that on #ubuntu too
<transgress> i already did
<NTolerance> that theme doesn't include the dock.  I use kxdocker
<da_bon_bon> ksmoothdock is better
<transgress> lol
<transgress> i'll look at them both... i don't actually like the osX aqua theme... but i do love the docker
<transgress> i have my menu looking semi like the docker. but it doesn't resize
* nate_ does the dance
<nate_> i need to go
<nate_> oh man
<nate_> later
<nate_> v55
<nate_> oh man, an ubuntu thong: http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<transgress> haha
<transgress> i need to put pics of me in my debian shirt up on my site that i just got from cafepress
<nate_> you know you want the thong
<transgress> man i don't wear underwear... much less very uncomfortable underwar
<transgress> underwear
<nate_> whats under there?
<crimsun> semper ubi sub ubi?
<transgress> so i wonder if it'll take an act of god to get kubuntu put on shipit... 
<nate_> yo tengo los gatos en mis pantalones
<transgress> you have the cats in your pants?
<nate_> yes
<nate_> of curse
<transgress> that's nice
<nate_> course*
<nate_> you don't?
<nate_> i'm out transgress, you'll miss me, I know
<da_bon_bon> transgress: no.. send 10 email messages to make@canonical.com and mako@ubuntu.com -- and get ppl to join you. THAT should do the trick
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> what?
<da_bon_bon> Tm_T: ?
<transgress> Tm_T: i thought we were rid of you for the night
<warriorfr> can anyone help me to have streaming working on firefox ?
<transgress> da_bon_bon: that's make and mako?
<da_bon_bon> transgress: no. mako both
<da_bon_bon> transgress: cc me a copy - rohandhruva@gmail.com -- i will send too :)
<da_bon_bon> mako@<canonical,ubuntu>.com 
<da_bon_bon> anyway, i need to go
<da_bon_bon> cya all
<da_bon_bon> nye transgress 
<da_bon_bon> bye transgress 
<transgress> bleh
<transgress> bye
<da_bon_bon> ta
<da_bon_bon> :)
<transgress> i already sent one to make heh
<da_bon_bon> when r u sending the mail ?
<da_bon_bon> sorry man, me and my typo
<transgress> i just sent an email to both
<da_bon_bon> did u cc me ?
<transgress> it's all good i can just use the sent file
<transgress> cc?
<da_bon_bon> ok
<transgress> oh nope... 
<da_bon_bon> i posted my email id above
<transgress> i will though
<da_bon_bon> rohandhruva@gmail.com
<transgress> when i send the one to make@whateverthetypowas.com
<Tm_T> transgress: eh, it's day...
<da_bon_bon> transgress: :)
<da_bon_bon> anyway, need to run
<da_bon_bon> bye
<Tm_T> bye
<transgress> bye
<transgress> emailed you
<Tm_T> hmm
<transgress> perhaps i shall order the packetstorm shirt
<Tm_T> packetstorm?
<DaveQB> anyone here good with getting USB storage device working in Kubuntu ??  (same device works in Mandrake fine)
<Tm_T> DaveQB: oh yes
<Tm_T> just blug it and use it ;)
<DaveQB> lol
<DaveQB> I did, then found usb-storage wasnt loaded
<DaveQB> so modprobe that and now get a bunch of I/O errors in dmesg
<Kisain> anyone lnopw where to get some themes for kubuntu?
<verden01> hi
<Tm_T> ahhaha
<Tm_T> KaiL: btw forcing that kdelibs, great idea... not :p
<xxenon> is it a known bug that I cant install python2.3-kde3 ?
<Choubaka> what error do you get?
<xxenon> python2.3-kde3: Depends: python2.3-qt3 (< 3.13) but 3.13-4ubuntu2 is to be installed
<xxenon> (breezy)
<Choubaka> eek.
<Choubaka> no wonder. :)
<xxenon> k.
<Tm_T> heh
<Choubaka> breezy is unsupported.
<xxenon> I know.
<Choubaka> And it will likely meltdown completely at some point. :p
<Tm_T> damn, some setting don't work in KDE anymore =)
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/GD-lamp.png
<gonzalo> hola alguien habla espaol?
<gonzalo> hola, acabo de instalar kubuntu y no se donde ver donde se puede abrir una consola etc, haber si me podis ayudar
<Tm_T> try enlgish ;)
<Tm_T> english
<bleertep> does anyone know hoe to get rid of error message "Could not find mime type application/octet-stream" ?
<jurgis> How i canr edit xorg.conf file? When i try to save it i get error- permision denield
<jurgis> :/
<harsha_> jurgis : do u have root privilages
<jurgis> how i can get it?
<harsha_> type 
<harsha_> sudo su 
<jurgis> yes i know it
<jurgis> but i still can
<jurgis> *can't
<harsha_> and type the password
<jurgis> jurgis@sputnik:/etc/X11$ sudo su
<jurgis> root@sputnik:/etc/X11 # /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jurgis> bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<jurgis> :/
<Tm_T> eeh
<Tm_T> haha
<harsha_> type vi 
<harsha_> jurgis
<jurgis> ?
<harsha_> use an editor
<Tm_T> nano
<harsha_> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<harsha_> hey jurgis
<harsha_> what r u upto
<jurgis> ?
<harsha_> did it work
<jurgis> yeah
<jurgis> but how edit only
<harsha_> ??????????????
<jurgis> it just display this file
<jurgis> but i cant edit
<harsha_> press i to go to insert mode
<harsha_> key 'i'
<jurgis> oh tnx
<harsha_> havent used  vi b4
<Aircobra> Insert key also works
<jurgis> ant how save it ?
<Aircobra> :wq
<harsha_> yeah :wq
<harsha_> press esc and then :wq
<insanekane> hi ... how do i reconfigure my soundcard ?
<harsha_> hey Aircobra 
<harsha_> pl help me with my locale problem
<harsha_> i get this error
<harsha_> Starting nagios: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<harsha_> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<harsha_>         LANGUAGE = "en_IN:en_US:en_GB:en",
<harsha_>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<harsha_>         LANG = "en_GB"
<harsha_>     are supported and installed on your system.
<harsha_> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<harsha_> nagios.
<harsha_> what is the value of  LC_ALL
<Aircobra> harsha_ im not really familiar with this, but maybe you should try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<insanekane> harsha_: whats the problem >?
<insanekane> harsha_: try export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<Aircobra>         VertRefresh     50-160
<Aircobra> sorry
<Tm_T> heh
<harsha_> insanekane thanx 
<harsha_> it did work
<jurgis> why when i type :wh i got this error
<jurgis> E15: Invalid expression:
<jurgis> E15: Invalid expression:
<Tm_T> Riddell: hullo?
<Riddell> Tm_T: hello?
<insanekane> Riddell: hello
<insanekane> Riddell: how do i reconfigure my sound card ?
<Riddell> insanekane: I don't know
<Riddell> what's wrong with it as it is?
<insanekane> Riddell: doesnt work .. not detected i guess
<Riddell> tried turning the volume up?  that's cought me out before
<insanekane> Riddell: quite possibly ... i forgot to copy the config file when i "installed" the livd cd to disk
<insanekane> no it  not that ... i cannot access /dev/dsp .. or some other error like that ...
<insanekane> kane@terranova:~/projects/doedb-sqlobject$ ls -la /dev/dsp
<insanekane> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 May  3 18:30 /dev/dsp
<insanekane> Riddell: i think it doesnt point to the right place ??
<ztonzy> hi Riddell 
<ztonzy> Riddell, any clue why  Konqueror crashes now and then ?
<insanekane> Riddell: i have a snd directory under /dev ... it looks like it contains some sound related stuff ... but i dont know which should be linked to /dev/dsp
<insanekane> ztonzy: hehe :)
<ztonzy> insanekane, same issue ? :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: yes, eh, I think I have problem with kdelibs-data
<insanekane> ztonzy: no .. but urs is a funny question . u should go to bugzilla at kde .. and see how many crash bugs are on konqi :)
<kubx> hi
<ztonzy> insanekane, well, someone have alreday filed it
<insanekane> ztonzy: anyway ... it could be anything ........ but .. i dont have it crashing every now and then ... maybe once in a few days
<ztonzy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26043
<Tm_T> Riddell: changing background is eh, less "normally working" and some Kcontrol settings don't affect and Konqi became unstable and so on
<insanekane> ztonzy: there u go :)
<ztonzy> it says adding this ' Option "RenderAccel" "false"  '   to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  fixes it
<insanekane> aha
<Tm_T> Riddell: I already lost my temper with this issue... can't say I'm happy :/
<Tm_T> but, gotta calm down ->
<Riddell> Tm_T: what is the issue?
<Tm_T> Riddell: well, all those problems what appeared after I forced kdelibs-data update :/
<insanekane> hehe
<Tm_T> really testing my sense of humor
<Riddell> Tm_T: do you have a /etc/kdmrc file?
<Tm_T> hmm, let's see...
<ztonzy> insanekane, added it to xorg   so I'll see after next boot if it works better
<insanekane> well no need to reboot
<Tm_T> Riddell: nope
<insanekane> just need to restart the xserver right
<ztonzy> insanekane, I know, but I am leaving for a nap ;)
<ztonzy> later
<Riddell> Tm_T: try running http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<carsten_> Moin
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, I thought I did it already
<carsten_> Question: How can I find out *what* changed in an updated revision? apt-get upgrade only tell's me the version-numbers, synaptic does the same.
<Tm_T> hmm, let's see what happens
<Tm_T> I hope I don't need to configure my KDE again
<Tm_T> we'll see that
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, any X reboot needed?
<Tm_T> smouche-bed: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_012.png
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca should do it
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> explain, please
<Riddell> running kbuildsycoca should be enough
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> as root/uesr?
<Tm_T> uesr
<Tm_T> user
<Tm_T> too hard
<Tm_T> haha, whole lotta "Warning" =)
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/temp/kbuildsycoca-output.txt
<Tm_T> there's output
<Riddell> don't run it as root
<Tm_T> hmm, ok =)
<Tm_T> hmm, still warnings
<Tm_T> hmm, but no errors
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> let's see
<Tm_T> hmm, nothing changed
<Tm_T> still background change is misbehaving
<Tm_T> interesting
<malte> why isn't ruby qt bindings and Korundrum included in kubuntu? :(
<Tm_T> hmm, I don't know what's wrong but, there' something
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh, now there's kderc file :)
<Chameleon22> what group would I need to add a low previlage user to so they can mount mp3 player (that is how can i add my self to a group so i can mount my mp3 player without needing to su or sudo)? 
<verden01> Hey
<Chameleon22> on that note, any one knows of a nice GUI app for iriver mp3 player for linux?
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, sorry if I bothered you for nothing...
<malte> wtf, mouse gestures in konqueror has stopped working as of today
<malte> oh n/m now they work again
<ok023> i hate ubuntu
<verden01> what about kubuntu
<ok023> i love it
<malte> :o
<malte> then i guess you just don't like gnome
<verden01> i like kde
<ok023> yes,i like kde
<kubx> mouse gestures in konqueror?
<kubx> how can i activate them?
<verden01> what are mouse gestures?
<luen> hi
<kubx> malte: hello?
<malte> kubx: hi
<malte> oh, sry. 2 sec
<kubx> malte: how can i active mouse gestures?
<kubx> np i can wait :)
<malte> start kcontrol
<malte> go to khotkeys
<malte> there you have "konqueror gestures"
<malte> just make sure gestures are enabled everywhere
<kubx> thx, i hope i can find it :)
<kubx> does somebody know a good download manager for kde?
<Sputn1k> How to configure monitor HorizSync and VertRefresh, if my monitor have 96.4 hz, and i need 100hz refresh?
<kubx> Sputn1k: xorg.conf file
<Sputn1k> i know, but i dont know whyt i shoul change
<kubx> Sputn1k: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf (monitor section)
<verden01> kget
<Sputn1k> there aren't lines
<kubx> ?
<kubx> emtpy?
<Sputn1k> VertRefresh and
<Sputn1k> HorizSync
<kubx> Section "Monitor"
<kubx> for example: HorizSync       30-96
<Sputn1k> but not for example, in what characters i should change it?
<kubx> the values you can find in your monitor values
<kubx> manual
<Sputn1k> how to find this line's?
<Sputn1k> i only knoes that my monitor have
<Sputn1k> 94,1 kHz
<kubx> look for a manual at the manufacturers homepage
<kubx> ive got to go now
<candyban_> Hi guys ... Is anyone working on the kdelibs-data package? I notice it has been broken for quite some time: http://www.pastebin.com/279479 
<Tm_T> I won't say a thing
<carsten_> candyban_: read the topic
<Tm_T> I wish I will have fully working KDE again some day
<carsten_> candyban_: http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug
<Tm_T> hmm
<UnreA|L> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<UnreA|L> I install azureus
<UnreA|L> and dont work
<insanekane> UnreA|L: install bt .. it will work ..
<UnreA|L> what ?
<UnreA|L> apt-get install ... ?
<insanekane> UnreA|L: sudo apt-get install bittornado
<insanekane> UnreA|L: did it work yet ?
<Chameleon22> can someone help me with wine installation, ran an installer through wine. Program seems to be installed ok. There is a winws dir structure under ~/.wine, etc and when i try to run the app i get a wine window with error mesage: Wine has exited with a failure status of 1., any ideas guys ?
<UnreA|L> Now i download java after i will download bittornado
* Tm_T is using azureus
<insanekane> Unhow did u install azureus without Java in the first place ?
<theD3viL> hey guys :)
<Tm_T> insanekane: I installed java, ofcourse
<nate_> why doesn't kubuntu have a shutdown button?
<insanekane> Tm_T: sorry ... the question was not towards you :)
<nate_> anyone?
<insanekane> nate_: well, if u click k->log out ... u will get an option to shut down the machine
<gunny> nate_ id does 
<nate_> insanekane: thats inefficient
<insanekane> nate_: u can also, use an panel applet for the same purpose
<nate_> gunny: where?
<jjesse> k -> logout only ends the current session
<nate_> jjesse: exactly
<Tm_T> hmh
<insanekane> jjesse: well, over here , i can shutdown as well
<gunny> nate_,  if you were to install kdm by diubf sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, when you hit ctrl-alt-delete- you will get a shut down option 
<nate_> insanekane: i don't see a shutdown applet
<gunny> er difub is doing lol
<insanekane> nate_: its called a logout applet
<nate_> gunny: i like ctrl+alt+delete for restart x
<insanekane> nate_: lock/logout applet
<nate_> insanekane: again, thats only for locking and logging out, not shutting down
<gunny> nate_,  ctrl-alb backspace does that 
<nate_> gunny: errr, you're right
<gunny> nate_,  I bet you are still suing gdm 
<gunny> er using 
<insanekane> nate_: ok, u dont have kdm installed
* gunny must drink more coffee before trying irc
<nate_> well then, thats the problem! :)
<insanekane> nate_: :)
<nate_> oh junk, whats the utility that lets you choose that?
<insanekane> nate_: choose what ?
<nate_> insanekane: kdm or gdm
<nate_> insanekane: i have kdm installed
<gunny> nate_,  if you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, you can choose kdm as your login mgr
<insanekane> nate_: well, then just reconfigure it
<nate_> gunny: ok, thanks
<insanekane> actually, installing it after installing gdm should do that automatically ....
<gunny> nate_,  after that you have to completely shutdown X to kill gdm 
<nate_>  * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                          [fail] 
<nate_> invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed.
<insanekane> but then, u may have changed it later on
<insanekane> nate_: u will probably have to restart ur machine
<nate_> insanekane: i remember it asking me to select one or the other, and i picked gdm
<gunny> nate_,  yep restart or get totally out of X and kill gdm
<insanekane> nate_: aha ok ... well, i think u are working in X already ... so its better just to restart
<nate_> gunny: oh poop
<nate_> gunny: i remember telinit 3 didn't bring me to 3
<gunny> only way to do it without having 2 Xsessions runing 
<nate_> and editing inittab doesn't make it go to runlevel 3 either
<nate_> how do i do it?
<gunny> nate_,  kubuntu uses init3 for multiuser with X and everything 
<nate_> gunny: ohhhh
<nate_> gunny: so how do i kill x?  just manually?
<insanekane> nate_: either logout ... or ctrl+alt+backspace
<gunny> I always just reboot 
<insanekane> me too
<gunny> kdm will come up on your next reboot lol
<insanekane> (not that i change gdm-kdm often ;))
<nate_> gunny: it will?
<gunny> yep 
<candyban_> How can I start a new display manager on a new X server again?
<nate_> ok, see ya in a bit
* gunny feels the coffee kick in 
<Kyaneos> hi
<candyban_> I remeber to have a tool called graphical login or something ... and it would just start a new kdm or gdm and X on :1
<gunny> I wish kdm had as many cool looking themes as gdm does
<gunny> ubuntu smooth gdm theme is quite nice 
<candyban_> Anyone knows when kde4 comes out? (I'm really looking forward to cairo)
<nate_> wow, looks a lot different when i log in
<nate_> gdm is prettier IMO though
<gunny> yes nate I agree
<nate_> too bad, oh well
<gunny> but, you wanted to be able to  shut down easily lol
<gunny> its a trade off
<nate_> gunny: yeah, i don't really need eye-candy on the login screen
<nate_> hmmm, can't change settings in login manager
<nate_> ooookkkkk, got it
<gunny> I get a weird error message on reboot any idea what KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/alignment-icons'. means?
<pussfeller> whats that chmod thing that makes every file coppied into a dir end up with a certain owner and certain permissions
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont get hte question?
<pussfeller> sticky or something
<pussfeller> a file mask i think actually
<Kamping_Kaiser> sticky bits? not sure about them sorry.
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can cp -a
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<NTolerance> what's the command-line program that allows you to change startup serviceds
<NTolerance> i can't remember
<insanekane> sysvinit ?
<nate_> i gotta go!! :)
<nate_> later peeps, don't cry in my absence, i won't be long! ;P
<nate_> oh, wait
<nate_> can i export all my settings from KDE so I can load them on my laptop?
<NTolerance> that's not it
<NTolerance> i've found that you can simply overwrite your .kde folder in your home directory with a backup and it usually works
<nate_> NTolerance: ok, thats simple enough
<nate_> NTolerance: thanks
<nate_> i'm outta here :)
<NTolerance> just make sure you have any extra themes or addons installed
<NTolerance> good luck
<nate_> NTolerance: w0rd :)
<insanekane> NTolerance: if you install the guidance scripts, i believe u get a utility with which u can modify the startup services
<insanekane> NTolerance: i also remember seeing a utility provided by KDE to do the same ... i dont remember the name though
<Isabelle> Hello everyone, I've just downloaded the newest Kubuntu release, and I can't seem to find a way to execute it... Booting from the CD didn't work very well either, and XP can't really run any of the files on, save for a txt or two... Can anyone assist me? :)
<Tm_T> Isabelle: eh, you really should boot from CD
<insanekane> Isabelle: Booting from CD didnt work ? maybe the download got screwed ?
<Tm_T> insanekane: or bios...
<insanekane> Isabelle: u should set the cdrom to boot
<insanekane> Tm_T: hmm :0
<Isabelle> I burned right from the Iso using Alco 120, I did that.
<insanekane> Hmm :)
<insanekane> Isabelle: ok, did u set the bios properly ?
<Isabelle> It just flashed a while and asked me to restart...
<insanekane> flashed a while ??
<insanekane> what was the error ?
<Isabelle> Yes, the little underscore at the top corner... and I put my cdrom first in the boot sequence...
<insanekane> Isabelle: ok, then when u restarted the machine with the newly burned CD in it ... what happened ?
<Isabelle> My startup diagonstics went on, everything okay, screen went blank, thingy started blinking, I got a message that said "press ctrl+alt+del to restart"
<NTolerance> insanekane: Ksysv is the KDE utility
<NTolerance> but there is a command line one as well
<NTolerance> i just can't remember
<Isa^LINUX> Uhm, yeah.
<NTolerance> i disabled some sort of inter-process communication service and it's giving me an error on shutdown
<NTolerance> so i need to re-enable it
<insanekane> Isabelle: ok, .. i think the ISO is screwed ... did u check the md5 sum ?
<Isabelle> Do I look like I know how to? :)
<insanekane> Isabelle: dunno ... we get a lot of kinds of people here :)
<Isabelle> Well, I don't... The download completed fine, so did the burning...
<Isabelle> The information is there but it doesn't want to execute.
<insanekane> Isabelle: well, an md5sum allows u to check whether the iso was recieved correctly (it is also a kind of security check)
<insanekane> Isabelle: another thing ... after u "burned" the iso ... how many files did u see on the CD ?
<insanekane> Isabelle: do you see a lot of directories ? or just the ISO file ?
<Isabelle> Directories, duh :P
<insanekane> Isabelle: ok
<Isabelle> By the way, why isn't there an autorun or something for windows? That'd make my life easier.
<insanekane> how would it make it easier ??
<insanekane> Isabelle: anyway ... here is a link on checking the md5sum ... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers/436
<Isabelle> I would just have to click a button and it would start up :D
<insanekane> Isabelle: start what ?
<insanekane> Isabelle: kubuntu ?
<insanekane> also check, http://www.linuxiso.org/viewdoc.php/verifyiso.html
<insanekane> Isabelle: if u mean kubuntu, then well .. windows is not *that* poweful ;)
<pussfeller> Isabelle, kubuntu isnt a program, its an entirely different operating system
<insanekane> heh
<Isabelle> Yes, of course, but a command to shut down windows and start from the kubuntu path? Hmm, never mind.
<insanekane> Isabelle: it doesnt work that way ...
<insanekane> Isabelle: check the md5sum anyway ...
<pussfeller> you could run kubuntu in vmware, but thats a different story altogether
<insanekane> Isabelle: if it doesnt run correctly ... then well, u will need to re-download the file
<insanekane> the iso ie
<insanekane> bbl
<Isabelle> Toodles.
<Isabelle> So this md5 file, is it supposed to come with or be within the iso? <.<
<NTolerance> insanekane: i found it, it's called rcconf
<dibolio> hello everyone. a few days ago i saw a kde-kicker with integrated menubar. i'd like to use it, but google isn't very helpful today ;)
* Isabelle melts
<pussfeller> the md5 sum will be published on the same place you downloaded the iso
<Isabelle> Yeah, I found it... though it didn't have a filename so I just made one out of a TXT, and... kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso OK
<pussfeller> Isabelle, you burned it as an image ?
<pussfeller> toher than that that, i would check my bios boot order settings
<cristina> i have a little problem..i dont know if i can do something...i recently installed ubuntu 5.04 . previously i had win xp with ntfs partition formating. now ubuntu can;t mount the drive ...can somebody help me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> you will only be able to read
<Kamping_Kaiser> but yes i can
<Kamping_Kaiser> cristina. do you want it to auto mount on start up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> in /etc/fstab add a line like this
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /dev/hd## /mnt/mounthere ntfs defaults, uid=0222    0   0
<cristina> i dont have the perision to edit the file , and when i try to edit it , it gives me an error
<Kamping_Kaiser> type sudo 
<Kamping_Kaiser> im going to sleep.
<Kamping_Kaiser> night mate
<cristina> this is the result 
<cristina> sudo: /etc/fstab: command not found
<cristina> where can i get support for this isue?
<Tm_T> cristina_: /etc/fstabis text file, not a command
<_cristina_> yep , i know that 
<_cristina_> but i don't have the write permision
<_cristina_> and when i change the permision it gives me another error
<_cristina_> this is the mount error:
<Tm_T> _cristina_: try "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<_cristina_> Could not mount device. 
<_cristina_>  The reported error was: 
<_cristina_>  mount: can't find /dev/hda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kkathman> hey all, back from my meeting
<_edsuom> And we care why, exactly?
<Tm_T> ehh
<kkathman> hey dont be tacky :(
<Tm_T> hi kkathman 
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> howdy Tm_T  :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: he's just jealous or something ;p
<kkathman> there's always someone I suppose 
<pussfeller> how you get "delete" into konqys context menu and get rid of "move to trash"
<pussfeller> nm its in the seettings
<_edsuom> kkathman: Sorry, I'm being crotchety. But I guess I still don't know why it's pertinent. (Maybe I don't need to.)
<Tm_T> kkathman: what you think about this: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_015.png
<kkathman> _edsuom: well, I left, and just was telling those that DID care, I was back...perhaps I should have just said "Hey I'm back", but maybe that would have elicited the same response from people.  shrug
<kkathman> Tm_T:  minimalistic and very kewl :)
<insanekane> backback
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, just made today that bavckground
<Tm_T> -v
<kkathman> its very good Tm_T  :)
<Tm_T> oh, thanks
<Tm_T> kkathman: actually I borrow two different pics there, just edited them :p
<kkathman> Tm_T: good composite graphic tho :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: and Eterm really has it's place in background =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: irssi in there... qiute experience :p
<kkathman> I like eterm, but its harder to customize, and I hate the font
<kkathman> konsole does just fine for me
<kkathman> I like having the bar at the top for referense
<kkathman> reference
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, I use Konsole as everyday use
<kkathman> Tm_T:  Ok I got this weird thing happening
<Tm_T> so tell me
<kkathman> Tm_T: I went and created a directory for one of my samba shares...under /media 
<kkathman> so I did a sudo mkdir /media/wwwroot
<kkathman> but when I do an ls -al  it doesnt show up
<kkathman> yet, when I try to do the sudo again, it says the directory exists
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> ehh
<insanekane> kkathman: try sudo ls -la
<kkathman> k
<Tm_T> I have all network locations under /pub :p
<kkathman> insanekane: isnt that the same as ls -al ???
<Tm_T> "you're thirsty? get a beer, go to /pub "
<insanekane> kkathman: dunno ... im just guessing ;)
<kkathman> this is so weird
<kkathman> it doesnt show that way either :)
<insanekane> hmm
<Tm_T> haha
<insanekane> perhaps media is under special control ? (like dev/proc/etc)
<kkathman> drwxr-xr-x   8 root root 4096 2005-05-04 08:33 .
<kkathman> drwxr-xr-x  22 root root 4096 2005-04-16 17:04 ..
<kkathman> drwxr-xr-x   1 root root 4096 2005-04-17 23:44 angpublic
<kkathman> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    6 2005-04-16 16:50 cdrom -> cdrom0
<insanekane> not in here dude
<kkathman> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 2005-04-16 16:50 cdrom0
<kkathman> drwxr-xr-x   1 root root 4096 2005-04-17 14:03 EntWebDev
<kkathman> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    7 2005-04-16 16:50 floppy -> floppy0
<kkathman> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 2005-04-16 16:50 floppy0
<kkathman> drwxr-xr-x   1 root root 4096 2005-04-17 23:48 loripublic
<kkathman> kkathman@denise:/media$ sudo mkdir /media/wwwroot
<kkathman> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/wwwroot': File exists
<kkathman> ???
<kkathman> weird huh?
<insanekane> indeed
<insanekane> kane@terranova:~/projects/doedb-sqlobject$ sudo mkdir /media/wwroot
<insanekane> Password:
<insanekane> kane@terranova:~/projects/doedb-sqlobject$ ls /media/
<insanekane> wwroot
<insanekane> it works for me
<kkathman> I set that up in my fstab to point to a samba share
<insanekane> whatever ... the making and listing the directory under media works well for me
<kkathman> yeah my other shares are just fine
<kkathman> and when I do a sudo mount -a && mount,  it makes the association and mounts
<insanekane> wierd
<insanekane> Tm_T: ur background ... looks like the grateful dead logo/mascot/whatever
<insanekane> Tm_T: at least the top 65% of it
<kkathman> uh oh
<kkathman> tried to do a sudo chmod 777 /media/wwwroot and it comes back "cannot access, permission denied"
<Tm_T> insanekane: it is
<pussfeller> is there anyway to resize ext2 without destroying the data?
<kkathman> hmmm un accessible to root?
<insanekane> Tm_T: aha :) ... anyway, good one
<insanekane> inaccessible
<kkathman> cant get to it
<insanekane> shouldnt u do ... +777
<Tm_T> insanekane: and that lamp thing... it's from AOXOMOXOA cover ;p
<Tm_T> no, just 777
<kkathman> I thought you only used the + and - with u, g, etc
<insanekane> AOXOMOXOA ??
<insanekane> kkathman: yeah uir right :) my mistake :)
<kkathman> we're even :)
<kkathman> hehe
<insanekane> even re ?
<Tm_T> :p
<insanekane> kkathman: even regarding what ?
<kkathman> btw, it is unaccessible :)
<insanekane> is it ?
<kkathman> the two are interchangeable... see dictionary.com
<insanekane> hmm ok
<kkathman> anyway...not iimportant
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> insanekane: AOCOMOXOA is grrreat album
<kkathman> so...I got this directory in a state that even a root cant access it....pretty impressive eh?
<Tm_T> oh, C = X
<kkathman> HOW that happened Im not sure
<insanekane> Tm_T: which band produced it ?
<Tm_T> insanekane: Grateful Dead ofcourse =)
<insanekane> oh right ;) hehe ..
<insanekane> Tm_T: Grateful Dead was the first band I heard the music of ... if u dont count classical
<Tm_T> heh
<insanekane> so far, just one album ... skeletons in the closet 
<kkathman> how does one unmount a device?
<insanekane> or some such thing
<insanekane> kkathman: umount <mountpoint>
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> thanks
<kkathman> well it let me un mount it
<foodcoman> Interesting Note:  My wife does house cleaning for a wealthy family.  The owners sister was Jerry Garcias, last wife!
<foodcoman> No joke.
<insanekane> wow
<kkathman> and rmdir
<insanekane> nice :)
<Tm_T> foodcoman: hmm, small world :)
<insanekane> foodcoman: :P
<foodcoman> My wife is young and saw the pictures in the house and had no idea who he was.
<Tm_T> haha
<insanekane> LOL
<Tm_T> kids...
<foodcoman> The family is Pepsi and Proctor and Gamble money.
<insanekane> aha
<insanekane> bloody Pepsi 
<foodcoman> He does housing developement!
* insanekane takes a sip of Pepsi
<Tm_T> bloody Sabbath!
<foodcoman> Tis a small world....Wish I had some money.
<insanekane> hehe ... me too foodcoman :)
<kkathman> ah ok
<insanekane> foodcoman: so, if u get any ... pass it on ;)
<kkathman> Tm_T: interesting...the directory is visible until you mount it and try to access it
<foodcoman> Kubuntu only 76 nicks....Better here than Ubuntu.
<foodcoman> hehehehe
<insanekane> haha
<kkathman> then for some reason it becomes invisible
<sarom> Tm_t, Im sorry about yesterday, I couldnt send you the screenshot... someone had to use my computer, so I had to leave... 
<insanekane> foodcoman: maybe, we have 76 nicks because its worse here :)
<Tm_T> sarom: np
<kkathman> then when you unmount it..its visible again
<foodcoman> Gluttons for punishment.
<sarom> Tm_T, here you go: http://www.pix05.com/f/snapshot1203.jpg
<kkathman> oops
<Tm_T> sarom: aah, yes, (almost) default kde
<sarom> hehehe
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> I have almost default KDE too ;p
<kkathman> AHA - fixed it :)
<kkathman> DAMN Windows!!!!
<Tm_T> kkathman: good
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> kkathman: damn USER!
<Tm_T> ;p
<kkathman> windows gives a default share name as the folder plus a $
<Tm_T> :p
<kkathman> LInux does NOT like the $
<sarom> I love windows
<sarom> I want to go back
<sarom> :(
<sarom> hehehe
<kkathman> so I have to go over to windows to change the share name to remove the $...worked with no problem then.
<sarom> all my favorite programs and my life is in windows
<kkathman> not sure I know which one is dumber..windows defaulting the $ or Linux prohibiting it :)
<kkathman> Tm_T:  NOT damn USER :(  pFFFFFFFFFFFFFT!
<xwing> hi
<kkathman> hi :)
<xwing> does kubuntu support transparent windows?
<xwing> i want something like this http://www.kde.org/screenshots/images/large/kde2b3_4.png
<sarom> wow
<sarom> so many Windows questions
<kkathman> xwing:  yes
<kkathman> xwing:  its typically a function of the application you are running, such as konsole in that picture
<Tm_T> kkathman: not? ;p
<kkathman> ?
<sarom> what defines the look of the kde taskbar?
<xwing> 27mins left for download
<kkathman> its not kubuntu itself...its the application that you adjust the settings to be transparent
<kkathman> sarom: control center or right click on it and look at Configure Panel
<Choubaka> Hmm
<kkathman> howdy there Choubaka :)
<Choubaka> I wonder if it's possible to do real transparenxy with any window manager/windget set yet.
<Choubaka> -typos
<kkathman> Choubaka: I havent pursued it much past konsole personally, except I dont think Konversation can have transparency can it?
<Choubaka> the transparency in those images is fake. 
<sarom> kkathman, no, the taskbar configurations doesnt seem to define the look-n-feel of the taskbar
<sarom> just a couple of options
<sarom> but nothing that can significantly change the look
<sarom> the only thing that seems to be changing it, is changing themes
<kkathman> sarom:  are we talking the bottom bar, otherwise known as the kicker?
<sarom> yes
<sarom> the kicker
<kkathman> I dont know why you say that then
<kkathman> you can put a bitmap on it, change whats there, determine if its big or tiny or somewhere in between
<kkathman> what exactly do you want to do?
<sarom> change it's look significantly
<Choubaka> It'll be cool when Metacity/GTK/ and xfwm and kwin/QT integrate support for true transparency. :)
<sarom> you know, when you change KDE themes, the taskbar's look changes significantly
<kkathman> right click on the kicker, and explore the options under Configure Panel...there are multiple tabs there
<Choubaka> it's cool to look at firefox through your irssi window :D
<sarom> kkathman, ok thank you
<kkathman> sarom you can change the task bar independent or synchronous with the theme
<sarom> so the theme actually changes the look of the taskbar by playing with the taskbar Appearance options?
<kkathman> well yes, but you can change the kicker independent of the theme
<kkathman> there are settings in that configure panel that allow you to do these options
<sarom> right.. right... you're right
<sarom> im playing with them now...
<sarom> it seems I was confused in the beginning
<kkathman> for instance, my k-menu button is one color, my konqueror is another, my desktops different, the color of my kicker is based on a bitmap and keyed to match my theme colors
<sarom> yup.. you're correct
<sarom> thank you!!!
<xwing> how about scanners & printers. do alot work with kubuntu
* Tm_T is gone ->
<nate_> howdy
<nate_> everyone miss me?
<gianluca> ciao
<kkathman> xwing: printers are rarely a problem, scanners are pretty compatible too
<kkathman> hey nate_  :)
<Trackilizer> trying th kubuntu livecd
<Trackilizer> first linux experince
<Trackilizer> great so far
<Trackilizer> how ever how do i fill the whole screen?
<kkathman> Trackilizer: glad you like it...the real install is even better :)
<Trackilizer> cool...might try
<Trackilizer> can i have both winxp and kubuntu
<Trackilizer> ?
<kkathman> yes, you have to create what is called a dual boot system
<Trackilizer> so how do i fill the whole screen because i have a big black border
<kkathman> however, it requires a pretty good knowledge of hardware and partitioning of your hard drive
<kkathman> hmm...fill the screen?
<flames> how can i create a shortcut on desktop to a directory: /data/mydir ?
<kkathman> I personally have not done the livecd, maybe Tm_T can help you
<kkathman> flames: right click on the desktop and create it
<Trackilizer> well i mean theres a big black space between the end of my screen and the desktop itself
<flames> it works just application
<kkathman> are you just trying to get a link to a folder?
<flames> yes
<flames> it not works
<kkathman> best way to do that, is to simply open Konqueror, navigate to that directory and drag the icon to the desktop then say "Copy Here"
<Tm_T> kkathman: no, symlink to here 
<Tm_T> not copy
<kkathman> well that too I suppose
<Tm_T> som fredh air ->
<Tm_T> fresh
<Trackilizer> so how do i install codecs
<gianluca> buonasera
<gianluca> chi mi aiuta?
<kkathman> Trackilizer: since you are new, you'll want to read the ubuntuguide pretty well, most of the questions are answered there, or there are forums too the guide is at http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<flames> ln -s works! thx for help!
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: english please
<kkathman> Trackilizer: to answer your question, tho, you can download them when you get the system installed
<kkathman> english...gee thought I was speaking that, or was I in tongues again :(
<kkathman> Man, everyone is got the BA today :(
<kkathman> Im gonna just stfu :(
<alfons> Hi, I've got a problem: when I enter a writable CD-R, the CDROM drive doesn't seem to try to read the cd, and I can't mount it since no medium was found. It started after I burned a cd with k3b. Any ideas how to fix it?
<Diablo-D3> alfons: eject the cd and put it back in
<alfons> I tried that already. When I enter a normal CD, it doesn't get recognized either.
<Diablo-D3> try the almighty reboot
<alfons> I think it has something to do with k3b, because there came an error that it couldn't lock the device or something. Rebooting didn't fix the problem either.
<Diablo-D3> power the box off
<Diablo-D3> wait 15 seconds
<Diablo-D3> then turn it back on
<alfons> ok I'll try that one. Thanks and goodbye
<Kisain> anyone know about irssi?//
<nanomad> is kde broken in kubuntu-breezy? 'cause im going to dist-upgrade now
<KaiL> nop, the bug is in hoary-security
<nanomad> lucky
<nanomad> which bug in hoary?
<KaiL> kdelibs-data makes some nonsence while installing
<KaiL> and this script fixes it: http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<nanomad> sure? im running kubuntu now..maybe i havent installed that pkg
<nanomad> or i havent noticed at that bug :)
<KaiL> or Riddell fixed it ;)
<nanomad> i've no idea....
<nanomad> well...kde is running fine here...
<heulSuSE_> Can I run that skript before I make apt-get upgrade to pevent my kde-settings?
<KaiL> heulSuSE_: the settings are not affected by that script or the bug
<KaiL> only the defaults are (kde uses "normal kde defaults" with the bug, no more the kubuntu-default-settings
<heulSuSE_> Sure? Last time that bug destroyes my kde-settings.
<nanomad> i havent noticed it 'cause i am not using kubuntu defaults
<KaiL> nanomad: really none of them?
<nanomad> KaiL, yes
<nanomad> KaiL, dont like standard things ;)
<KaiL> the other problem are nonworkung sudo in kcontrol
<nanomad> mhh...
<heulSuSE_> Ah, kcontrol made this?!
<KaiL> hm?
<heulSuSE_> kcontrol destroyes my kde-settings?
<heulSuSE_> destroyed
<KaiL> no
<nanomad> anyone knows gartoon-like icons for kde?
<heulSuSE_> so, i make apt-get upgrade and i will see what happens...
<KaiL> heulSuSE_: those two problems have nothing to do with each other
<heulSuSE_> ok! the "bug" with kcontrol now is repaired?
<KaiL> hmm?
<KaiL> just run the script...:)
<KaiL> after install, before relogin
<heulSuSE_> first make apt-upgrade first time!?
<KaiL> yes
<heulSuSE_> thank you, KaiL! I will try, wish me luck... ;)
<theD3viL> KaiL, how many months?using (k)ubntu
<KaiL> me?
<KaiL> uhm, 2 weeks? :)
<theD3viL> yes
<theD3viL> =))
<theD3viL> nice..
<theD3viL> and before ?
<KaiL> debian
<theD3viL> pfff... like me... but i am still newbie ;)
<KaiL> debian since christmas 2000
<theD3viL> uff
<theD3viL> guru ;)
<nanomad> KaiL, like me...
<nanomad> KaiL, ive started in november...
<theD3viL> KaiL, witch theme do you using ?
<KaiL> default
<heulSuSE_> Why did you changed to kubuntu? Did you changed?
<theD3viL> aha, and you nanomad ?
<nanomad> gartoon icons...
<nanomad> a nice desktop
<theD3viL> theme ?
<theD3viL> ;)
<nanomad> created by me
<theD3viL> aha:S
<KaiL> heulSuSE_: because debian is alltime-outdated
<nanomad> sid not...
<heulSuSE_> And why not sid?
<KaiL> KDE3.4 in sid? no
<KaiL> Xorg in sid? no
<theD3viL> kde-look.org themes are probably bad ha ? 
<KaiL> good preconfiguration is sid? no
<heulSuSE_> With debian there is no possibility to use kde3.4?
<KaiL> might be
<nanomad> thats why i use kubuntu
<KaiL> but in kubuntu this is besser made all
<theD3viL> :>
<theD3viL> is kde better than gnome to  you KaiL and nanomad?
<heulSuSE_> Ok, then I think I'm right here! ;)
<KaiL> I used GNOME, in times it was usable (1.4)
<KaiL> with KDE3.0 I moved
<theD3viL> why ?
<KaiL> there they don't only remove features and redesign everything every month
<theD3viL> :)
<theD3viL> hm KaiL if i will using default theme will works better ?
<KaiL> it only looks different :)
<Diablo-D3> actually
<Diablo-D3> kail
<Diablo-D3> thats not quite right
<Diablo-D3> the debian kde team has 3.4 packaged
<KaiL> but not in sid
<Diablo-D3> they just cant put it in the main archive until sarge is frozen
<Diablo-D3> and since that happened, it should be in the main archive within a week
<KaiL> sarge is a big joke imho
<KaiL> Kernel 2.6.8, KDE3.3, XFree4.3.... 
<Diablo-D3> sarge is also the last of its kind
<KaiL> really?
<KaiL> there are Plans for "+
<Diablo-D3> yeah, they're going to catch up to ubuntu for the next stable release
<KaiL> oops
<KaiL> there are plans for "etch"
<KaiL> ..which I expect in summer 2008
<Diablo-D3> 2007 from what I understand
<Diablo-D3> they need to overhaul a lot of the development process
<Diablo-D3> its going to take awhile
<KaiL> at first the need to reduce the time between the "ok, this are the versions we use"-decission and the release
<Diablo-D3> thats like a 5 minute desicion
<Diablo-D3> its the whole making uberstabe release thing
<Diablo-D3> the reason people have problems with stable is that it compromises the quality of products by not constantly updating
<KaiL> but they use totally outdated versions of the "big packages", that's the problem
<Diablo-D3> ie, if version 2 is available upstream, then they need to package it, not keep applying backported security patches to version 1.
<Diablo-D3> It compromises the quality of that package
<Diablo-D3> From what I've been able to understand of the ubuntu way of doing shit, thats against policy, and you have to upgrade
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> why is knoppix still around?
<uniq> why shouldn't it be? 
<Diablo-D3> You'd think they would have all jumped ship and would work on the kubuntu livecd instead
<pussfeller> you would think linux might people might get tired of duplicating effort, but thats not the case
<Diablo-D3> no kidding
<uniq> wouldn't be that much fun :)
<Diablo-D3> uniq: except we need a perfect product
<pussfeller> linux needs more focus
<uniq> what's perfect for you? 
<pussfeller> we only have so many resources
<uniq> is that perfect for me? 
<Diablo-D3> uniq: no no
<Diablo-D3> whats perfect for *them*
<uniq> exactly.
* Diablo-D3 points at the idiots using windows still
<Diablo-D3> We need to make a product so damn cool, microsoft will croak
<pussfeller> we need a product so cool people will want it, who cares about ms
<pussfeller> that means easy, free and functional
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: if we keep doing that, then we've failed
<pussfeller> the average user cant even add an email attachement without help
<Diablo-D3> we need to figure out what microsoft is doing right to keep users, and then do the same thing, but 10x better
<pussfeller> well that part is easy
<pussfeller> ms has a lock on the manufactorers
<pussfeller> has nothing to do with people liking or hating ms
<Diablo-D3> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=10502
<pussfeller> they dont even think about it... windows "is" their computer
<Diablo-D3> stupidest. story. ever.
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: then we need to get a product so cool, all manufacturers have to ship it
<eliteforce> hehe how can i unmount my cdrom drive? it always says its being used
<uniq> 'we need' - why? - to dominate the world? is that a point?
<jjesse> won't happen, i read someplace that MS is supporting OEMs so they actually make a profit, w/o windows support they wouldn't be turning the profit they are
<pussfeller> i think the only thing that will loosen ms hold on dell, etc is people being exposed to linux at work or school
<Diablo-D3> uniq: yup
<pussfeller> dell will never rock the boat on its own
<Diablo-D3> world domination is required.
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: not true, they fund linux development too
<uniq> monopoly is evil whoever got it imho.
<pussfeller> yeah, but they know MS can mess them up anytime
<buz> wtf should we even care to dominate the world
<uniq> i don't at all.
<eliteforce> how can i unmount my cdrom drive? it always says its in use?
<pussfeller> MS only has a monopoly cause it was in the right place with the right thing at the beggining
<Diablo-D3> eliteforce: kill everything using it
<pussfeller> it worked better than the competitors
<pussfeller> and it still does
<uniq> eliteforce: fuser -vk /dev/cdrom
<uniq> and then unmount.
<eliteforce> Diablo-D3: i dont know whats using it
<uniq> eliteforce: or umount -l /dev/cdrom
<pussfeller> sometimes kongy will hold onto a file for awhile
<Diablo-D3> eliteforce: you can always just quit your session
<uniq> eliteforce: umount -l is good.
<eliteforce> lool: mount says: /dev/hdd on /media/cdrom0
<eliteforce> i cant open the cdrom drive :)
<Diablo-D3> brb
<uniq> eliteforce: umount -l /dev/hdd
<eliteforce> i did this
<eliteforce> but it doesnt seem to do anything
<eliteforce> i mounted the cdrom by clicking the cdrom shortcut on my desktop
<_edsuom> How do I show just the apps for the active desktop on the kde panel? (That's how I had it in Gentoo...)
<ChrisH_> yo peeps, looking for some help getting my mouse to work
<pussfeller> man konqy needs those "extract here" context menus
<pussfeller> and ark insists upon using ~ as its base dir instead of the dir you are extracting out of
<ChrisH_> anyone have any tips on getting my mouse to work in kubuntu?
<nate_> setting up a vpn tunnel with a pix is a pain
<ChrisH_> I'm also wondering why konqueror doesn't seem to like my proxy, but getting the mouse working is more major
<slicnotslak> great, some new spammer has found my domain.  now my catchall receives over 50 spams at one time.
<ChrisH_> :( no-one know anything about my poor little mouse?
* ChrisH_ wonders where everyone is
<Tm_T> hmmmmh
<pussfeller> ChrisH_, what kind of mouse is it
<ChrisH_> pussfeller: MS optical one
<pussfeller> a psaux?
<ChrisH_> strangely it seems ok with livecd, just not since I've installed
<ChrisH_> ps/2
<pussfeller> you might check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if it has the right mouse
<ChrisH_> I'll have a look
* ChrisH_ nips off to his own machine
<spjoe> aRts crash if i start amarok, what can i do?
<crimsun> doesn't use arts
<spjoe> gstream
<spjoe> ?
<crimsun> use the xine or gst backend
<spjoe> how do i star gstreamer
<crimsun> choose the gst engine
<crimsun> then configure gst
<spjoe> how do i configure gst engine(in amarok i can only choose between <no engine> and aRts)
<ChrisH_> pussfeller: ok /etx/X11/xorg.conf isn't very revealing
<ChrisH_> I have a "configured mouse", using driver "mouse"
* ChrisH_ finally types out xorg.conf
<ChrisH_> Section "InputDevice"
<ChrisH_> Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<ChrisH_> 	Driver		"mouse"
<ChrisH_> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<ChrisH_> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<ChrisH_> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<ChrisH_> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"false"
<ChrisH_> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<ChrisH_> anyone any ideas?
<mrmanic> what is ImPS/2?
<ChrisH_> I have absolutely no idea
<ChrisH_> I'm guessing that's what the problem is
<ChrisH_> but I dunno what it should be
<mrmanic> hmm
<mrmanic> mine is like that too
<mrmanic> in fact, I think it's EXACTLY like that.
<ChrisH_> doing a quick google brings up exactly the same too
<mrmanic> have you tried changing option "Device" to "/dev/psaux"?
<ChrisH_> so I really don't know what's wrong with it
<ChrisH_> mrmanic: will try now, back in a sec
<mrmanic> hrm
<mrmanic> I get information catting both /dev/psaux and /dev/input/mice
<Kisain> how do i keep my monitor from goin into standby?
<crimsun> disable dpms
<mikl> Where can i find a good po-editor for KDE?
<spjoe> is the an amd54 version of amarok-gstreamer avialable?
<ChrisH_> mrmanic: no luck :(
<Kisain> how i'm new to kubuntu
<crimsun> spjoe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=amarok-gstreamer&version=hoary&arch=amd64
<mrmanic> ChrisH_: try catting /dev/input/mice
<mrmanic> and move your mouse around
<mrmanic> you'll probably have to sudo
<ChrisH_> ok
<mrmanic> ChrisH_: sudo cat /dev/input/mice
<spjoe> thx crimsun
<Kisain> how do i disable dpms?
<ChrisH_> mrmanic: still nothing
<mrmanic> ChrisH_: nothing shows up?
<mrmanic> ChrisH_: when I move my mouse around, I get a bunch of weird characters onscreen
<ChrisH_> mrmanic: konsole does 'something' but there's no output and the pointer doesn't move
<ChrisH_> Kisain: google came up with this http://howtos.linux.com/howtos/Battery-Powered/powersav.shtml
<mrmanic> does the cursor move around in konsole?
<Kisain> k thanx man
<ChrisH_> nope
<ChrisH_> hmmm, ok I've managed to nab someone else's mouse
<Diablo-D3> I dont get why gnome needs a livecd
<Diablo-D3> isnt ubuntu enough?
<ChrisH_> it's a USB one but I'll give it a shot and see what heppens
<Kisain> XF86Config where is this file located?
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: /etc/X11/XF86Config
<mrmanic> Kisain: you probably want /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you're using kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: which you dont have, ubuntu doesnt use xfree86
<Diablo-D3> yeah what mrmanic said
<crimsun> Warty used XFree86
<mrmanic> crimsun: have I mentioned today that I think you're a superstar?
<Diablo-D3> bad warty! bad!
<Diablo-D3> no crapping on the carpet!
<Kisain> oh ok
<crimsun> mrmanic: err?
<Diablo-D3> who here has a 17" monitor
<Diablo-D3> what resolution do you use?
<mrmanic> crimsun: that's just the general feeling I get from seeing what you type in various channels I frequent.
<crimsun> mrmanic: I just have a lot of time to waste today for some odd reason ;)
<mrmanic> :)
<ChrisH_> ok, the latest.  Other mouse does nothing
<ChrisH_> my mouse works on this machine
<ChrisH_> my kubunut = nasty & evil
<Diablo-D3> kubunut? a fan of kubuntu?
<ChrisH_> quite possibly
<ChrisH_> I'm sure there are a few out there :P
<AlfonsVH> Guys I've got a question: I'm using Kubuntu on a box which is connected to a Win2k machine. The 2k machine is connected to the internet (shared int. connection) and via LAN I can use the Kubuntu box to surf on the internet (using the 2k machine as a kind of router). Now I was wondering, if I visit some spyware-rich sites on my Linux machine, is it then possible that the 2k machine gets infected with a virus or spyware?
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: hahah no
<ChrisH_> AlfonsVH: wow, good question.  Don't have an answer, but that's still a good question
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: the way a machine gets infected byviruses and spyware is by _running it_
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: obviously if it just routes tcp packets, it isnt running them.
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: however, this doesnt mean the win2k machine cant get infected by other means
<ChrisH_> on the subject of net surfing, is there any reason why konqueror won't even connect to my local domain even after entering the proxy?
* ChrisH_ is having a bad kubuntu day
<pussfeller> AlfonsVH, you would probably be better off switching things around... ms boxes don't make very good routers
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: such as viewing those websites on the win2k machine, or a worm
<Diablo-D3> and yeah what pussfeller said
<Diablo-D3> I use a linux box as the router
<Diablo-D3> its far more safer
<ChrisH_> Diablo-D3: "more safer"?
<Diablo-D3> your win2k box is _not_ protected from remote security flaws
<pussfeller> the junkiest, oldest machine you can find with a hd and 2 net cards will work perfectly
<Diablo-D3> "more safe"?
<ChrisH_> that makes more sense certainly
<Diablo-D3> I use my laptop as my lan's router
<AlfonsVH> hmm yes but I'm using a kind of strange modem (USB, hard-to-find drivers etc) and it works ok on 2k now, so I'm not willing to try to install it in linux etc.....
* ChrisH_ spots the computer-geek
<Diablo-D3> of course, it _did_ stop being a laptop when I did that...
<ChrisH_> AlfonsVH: out of interest what sort of modem is it?
<Diablo-D3> now its just a little computer with a built in mouse, keyboard, and monitor
<AlfonsVH> a E-Tech ADSL USB modem
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: just replace the modem
<pussfeller> does the connection drop alot
<ChrisH_> back home my 'rents have a motorola one that I had real difficulty getting to work with SuSE
<AlfonsVH> not willing to pay any money, Diablo-D3
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: with something that uses an ethernet cable
<pussfeller> i had an alcatel and I be damned if win2k didnt droop the dsl connection every couple hours
<Diablo-D3> rent one from your isp or something
<Choubaka> AlfonsVH: USB modems are the invention of hell.
<AlfonsVH> I know I should do that, but it just costs too much (I'm a student, you see) and renting isn't a good option, I think
<ChrisH_> mrmanic: mice = still not happy :(
<Diablo-D3> usb dsl modems dont even make sense
<AlfonsVH> no
<Choubaka> they should be defiled, destroyed and then defiled again.
<Diablo-D3> the only thing a dsl modem is sort of a minature atm box
<AlfonsVH> it came free with my ADSL account
<Choubaka> and then burned and destroyed.
<Choubaka> etc.
<Diablo-D3> that 'converts' ethernet to dsl.
<pussfeller> i had sbc YAHOO! dsl and I just don't dig it
<pussfeller> lousy comcast/YAHOO! dsl both have for shit upload
<AlfonsVH> yeah but if I understand you right, the 2k box can't get infected as long as I don't visit sites on that bo
<AlfonsVH> x
<Diablo-D3> actually, why do we even call them dsl modems?
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: you can get infected using a remote security hole
<mrmanic> Diablo-D3: because that's what they are marketed as.
<pussfeller> no AlfonsVH the win2k box is not effected by you visiting a website
<Diablo-D3> mrmanic: yeah, but they dont do any actual modeming
<AlfonsVH> and is that a common thing to happen, Diablo-D3 ?
<mrmanic> Diablo-D3: just as "broadband" was marketed to mean "high speed"
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: last year there was 2 or 3
<pussfeller> not when its just passing the connection along
<Diablo-D3> mrmanic: yeah, but its not an analog connection
<pussfeller> but who knows with ms product, maybe they capture eachpacket to see if they can find a way to get owned by it
<Diablo-D3> mrmanic: no modulating or demodulating
<AlfonsVH> hmm I'll take the risk rather than buying a whole new modem, ....
<Diablo-D3> mrmanic: its a pure digital connection
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: nope ;)
<mrmanic> Diablo-D3: I agree with you, I'm just saying that there are misnomers everywhere.
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: doesnt really matter, you're most likely already infected
<ChrisH_> I'm guessing the terminology is so that non-geeky types can understadn them
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: a new, unpatched, XP box gets infected in under 5 minutes
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: which means you cant even download SP2 + SP2 rollup in that short ofa time
<AlfonsVH> hahah, yeah... but I trust the antivirus and antispyware-programs ;-)
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: they dont protect you from that
<pussfeller> yeah if yer too cheap to buy a decent ethernet baed modem, at least find a way to get behind a router
<Diablo-D3> infact, most antivirus programs just serve to make your computer unstable and crash-happy
<AlfonsVH> I'm running 2k as I said, and I ran windows update,...
<ChrisH_> there is ONE way to stop spyware etc. in under 5 mins
<AlfonsVH> formatting or what, ChrisH
<Diablo-D3> ChrisH_: it takes more than 5 minutes to install linux
<pussfeller> ms doesn;t even really support w2k any more
<ChrisH_> being behind a good firewall at work/uni/school
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> does that usb modem have a built in firewall?
<AlfonsVH> I know, but I assume most of the security holes are fixed (hmm probably they aren't...)
<AlfonsVH> nope, no firewall
<Diablo-D3> ouch
<AlfonsVH> it's way to cheap to have that
<Diablo-D3> the built in firewall in windows wont help you either
<AlfonsVH> 2k doesn't have a built-in firewall
<pussfeller> win2k doesn't have that
<ChrisH_> that way you probably get nearer to 15-20mins before getting bolloxed
<Diablo-D3> er, it doesnt?
<Diablo-D3> I swore it did
<Diablo-D3> oh well
<pussfeller> sp2 for xp
<AlfonsVH> and if I use a freeware firewall, are they trusteable?
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: nope, because windows is wired wrong
<AlfonsVH> hmm
<AlfonsVH> windows really sucks eh
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: see, the firewall needs to be able to hook right into the tcp/ip stack
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: so its between it and everything else
<pussfeller> the firewall doesn't come up at the right time in the boot process either, i don't think
<Diablo-D3> windows doesnt allow that
<ChrisH_> AlfonsVH: i think that ZoneAlarms is passable
<AlfonsVH> oh... so there isn't any solution, really
<Diablo-D3> thankfully iptables and co in linux is
<Diablo-D3> nope, no solution
<AlfonsVH> OK, I'm used to that 
<Diablo-D3> the only way to have a firewall is either have it in hardware, or have a linux or bsd box do it
<AlfonsVH> ok
<kkathman> if you want to know your true vulerability, go to grc.com and let them do the Shields Up test on your computer. You'll find all your vulnerabilities very fast.
<Diablo-D3> AlfonsVH: its okay, in 5 years windows will be banned from the internet anyhow
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: I should try that
<pussfeller> heh I doubt that
<AlfonsVH> is that possibly dangerous, kkathman?
<blueyed> What's used during startup to set the network routes? "ifup -an --force" here says that it would use dhclient3.. is dhclient3 then responsible for setting up the routes?
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: if your network is running dhcp, then thats what you use
<kkathman> no, Gibson is one of the worlds experts in secuirty and nearly all his stuff is free
<pussfeller> hes not an expert...
<kkathman> its a great site for just reading
<Diablo-D3> Gibson is an idiot imo
<kkathman> hes an expert
<Diablo-D3> he just has a few useful tools
<blueyed> Diablo-D3, but it gives "DHCPACK from 81.169.128.2 \n SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable".. and "route" is empty.
<kkathman> well his tools are very good for detecting your system's vulnerability
<blueyed> Diablo-D3, I've installed ubuntu-base on a dist-upgradet woody server.
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: thats from your isp methinks
<blueyed> Diablo-D3, you mean the 81.x.x.x IP? It's the ISP (where the server is located). Looks all fine despite of the "Network is unreachable" error.
<Diablo-D3> yeah, something is seriously fubar
<Diablo-D3> make sure your default route is set correctly
<Diablo-D3> ie, non-existant
<nate_> anyone have a cool program i can play with?  I have a little time to blow
<nate_> ooh, nvm
<AlfonsVH> All attempts to get any information from your computer have FAILED. (This is very uncommon for a Windows networking-based PC.) Relative to vulnerabilities from Windows networking, this computer appears to be VERY SECURE since it is NOT exposing ANY of its internal NetBIOS networking protocol over the Internet.
<AlfonsVH> that's what ShieldsUp says
<blueyed> Diablo-D3, there's no route at all, so also no default route.
<Diablo-D3> hah, you must be behind a firewall somewhere then
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: what does route say?
<blueyed> Diablo-D3, I don't think that ubuntu-base would install a firewall?!
<blueyed> empty.
<ChrisH_> hmmm, according to the leaktest the machine I'm using is pretty protected
<ChrisH_> which is nice
<Diablo-D3> nope, ubuntu-base has no firewall
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: wtf
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: dsl or cable or what?
<blueyed> it's a hosted server (I'm there over serial console over ssh)
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: ask your hosting place to see if their dhcpd is compatible with dhclient3
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: some arent
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: or better yet, pop in the ubuntu live cd and see if it works
<blueyed> woah.. can I use another dhcp client then?
<Diablo-D3> AHA! sheilds up is a fucking bullshit
<Diablo-D3> er
<AlfonsVH> 21 
<AlfonsVH> FTP 
<AlfonsVH> Stealth There is NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER that a port (or even any computer) exists at this IP address! 
<Diablo-D3> AHA! sheilds up is a fucking bullshit service
<AlfonsVH> what does that mean?
<Diablo-D3> it says my computer responds to pings
<Diablo-D3> of course it does!
<Diablo-D3> if it doesnt, I've violated one of the major internet-related RFCs
<Diablo-D3> any computer that doesnt respond to pings is grounds for being null-routed.
<AlfonsVH> yeah, it said the same with my machine
<AlfonsVH> hey but guys, I'm leaving. Thanks very much  for the information!
<kkathman> all that one test does it just go through a series of common ports to see if they are accessible
<Diablo-D3> seeya AlfonsVH 
<narg> So if I just got a new graphics card (nvidia), and I had an integrated one before it, would I install the drivers pkgs then dpkg --reconfigure xserver?
<kkathman> there's another program on there that does more I think
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: yeah, its retarded
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: it doesnt even try to guess what OS im running
<kkathman> but, you have to admit, most people dont even have THOSE closed :)
<Diablo-D3> narg: yeah
<narg> nods
* ChrisH_ assumes everyone is stumped by his mouse mystery
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: btw, yes, there is another one, HOWEVER, tell them to just upgrade their dhcpd
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: well, its stupid, it bitches I have ident open
<kkathman> putting a darned NAT router between you and the DSL at least closes most of it
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: is he some anti-irc whacko or something?
<blueyed> Diablo-D3, I want to see if that's the error first.. and unfortunately I cannot apt-get without network.. :/
<kkathman> haha..well probably
<blueyed> Diablo-D3, I guess I'll have to manually add the routes then..?
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: like I said, try the ubuntu livecd first
<kkathman> but I dont have ident enabled either hehe
<nate_> Where do I put scripts that I want to be able to use globally, like a global command?
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: yup
<blueyed> Diablo-D3, it's a remote system.. :)
<kkathman> when I sign on to IRC it tells me so :) lol
<Diablo-D3> nate_: /usr/local/bin
<blueyed> I'm with ssh on the serial port..
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: ... oh. You == screwed.
<nate_> Diablo-D3: thanks
<blueyed> :/
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: or ask them to burn an ubuntu cd and test it
<ChrisH_> ok, logically if I copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the livecd onto my system it should make my mouse work
<ChrisH_> yes/no?
<blueyed> Diablo-D3, pff they won't do it. It's a cheap server. I'll manually add the routes and try apt-get dhcp-client (not v3).
<Diablo-D3> ChrisH_: nope.
<Diablo-D3> ChrisH_: however, a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg could help
<ChrisH_> but if my mouse works with the live cd, but not the installed version, surely a copy/paste job should fix it?
<Diablo-D3> ChrisH_: well, you _could_
<Diablo-D3> ChrisH_: but you have to dpkg-reconfigure anyhow
<Diablo-D3> iirc the livecd has special magic
<ChrisH_> :(
<ChrisH_> damned livecd
<Diablo-D3> afk food
<Diablo-D3> seriously, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ChrisH_> okies
<Diablo-D3> and use all the defaults it gives you
* ChrisH_ goes to try
<Diablo-D3> and if it asks to autodetect input...
<Diablo-D3> say yes.
<blueyed> Diablo-D3, # route add -net 127.0.0.0
<blueyed> SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument
<blueyed> wtf?
<Diablo-D3> blueyed: dunno
<Diablo-D3> Im seriously going afk for food
<blueyed> bye
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> food isnt done yet
<nate_> is there a way to install something found on the hoary cd without the cd, like a cd repo?
<ChrisH_> Diablo-D3: ok, autodetecting doesn't work
<Diablo-D3> ouch
<ChrisH_> indeed
<Diablo-D3> try cpying from the livecd or whatever
<Diablo-D3> nate_: yeah, use the internet.
* ChrisH_ is hoping the 'magic' from the live CD will work
<nate_> Diablo-D3: I just figured it out, comment out the cd from sources.list
<ChrisH_> and kubuntu is supposed to be easy!!
<Diablo-D3> ChrisH_: well, you seem to be the only one with problems
<nate_> Diablo-D3: someone else told me :)
<alfons> I'm back (I was AlfonsVH a couple of minutes ago)
<ChrisH_> I wonder if all this mouse bother is linked to the installer not liking ym keyboard at first
<ChrisH_> or more likely my machine is just crap
<alfons> I've got a problem with my settings: At boot time, the boot-thing says that it can't find the Locale settings
<alfons> or that they are configured incorrectly
<pussfeller> ChrisH_, you might wanna file a bug report 
<ChrisH_> he says he's gonna do that
<pussfeller> kde 3.4.0 must be the bug release
<ChrisH_> I'm trying to reinstall with the mouse in a USB port, see if that makes any difference
<ChrisH_> at this rate I might have to reinstal SuSE tonight, to get my machine up and running
<tenchi21> can someone tell me what boot floppy i need to load kubuntu (no cdrom boot option on my pc)
<mrmanic> I'm thinking of going back to vanilla debian.
<nate_> mrmanic: no you're not
<nate_> mrmanic: lies!
<uniq> why would you do that? 
<uniq> if it's a desktop system i can't think of any reason.
<Bicchi> is there a way to upgrade the packages that i have allready downloaded. for example i used build-essentials to get gcc but i now know that there is a newer version of it. How can i get an update to it.
<nate_> Bicchi: it should say when there's an update
<tenchi21> so i take it by no one answering that (k)ubuntu has no way to boot from a floppy??
<nate_> Bicchi: the newer version might not be kosher with ubuntu
<Bicchi> nate_: but i have version 3.4 of gcc and version 4.0 is out.
<nate_> Bicchi: it might not be compatible with ubuntu yet
<nate_> Bicchi: maybe the repos are slow about putting the packages up though
<Bicchi> nate_: and when you say, "should say when there's an update", who ??
<mrmanic> uniq: I am used to debian vanilla, and I haven't figured out yet how to track the cutting edge packages as they're released.  I currently track hoary, but I'm used to tracking debian unstable.
<nate_> a system-tray icon
<nate_> Bicchi: or apt-get update
<uniq> mrmanic: track breezy then? 
<Bicchi> nate_: would that update of all my downloads.
<nate_> Bicchi: yes, i believe so
<mrmanic> uniq: so breezy equates to debian unstable in ubuntu?
<uniq> more ore less.. it's the closest you'll get.. but it will become the next stable over time.
<uniq> it's not like sid, which always is unstable.
<Choubaka> Don't track breezy yet.
<Choubaka> The worst breakage is yet to happen afaik.
<uniq> it's more like a snapshot of sid, and you track it till it's stable.. and change to the next unstable.
<uniq> snapshot of sid.. beeing stabilized.. 
<Bicchi> i noticed that the command to update is "sudo apt-get update" but what is the "sudo apt-get upgrade" for? 
<mrmanic> I kinda prefer sid, which is always unstable, but generally not so unstable as to be unusable, or not for long, anyway.
<mrmanic> Bicchi: apt-get update updates your apt package database so you know what's available from where.  apt-get upgrade actually gets the upgraded packages
<uniq> bicchi: to make the command run as root (super user)
<Bicchi> mrmanic: so hte upgrade actually gets it and then installs it automatically.
<uniq> ehm.. nevermind me.
<mrmanic> Bicchi: basically
<mrmanic> not necessarily automatically
<mrmanic> it installs a lot of things automatically
<Bicchi> mrmanic: but it does the installation. that is what i am refering to.
<mrmanic> but some things actually need user intervention, due to new core settings available or what have you.
<mrmanic> yes
<Bicchi> would that upgrade the kernel also.
<mrmanic> I don't think so
<mrmanic> well, it might incrementally upgrade the kernel, but it won't upgrade to a new version of the kernel, just a new version of the kernel package, I think.
<Bicchi> so it does minor security fixes. is that what you are saying
<mrmanic> I'm not that up on ubuntu, unfortunately
<mrmanic> in debian, that's how they do it.
<Pooh22> hi all
<Bicchi> mrmanic: let me ask the ubuntu channel. thanks for the help.
<mrmanic> the kernel package may have a few package revisions, I think, including different security fixes or other fixes.
<Pooh22> I'm not sure this is the right place, but I'll shoot anyway
<mrmanic> ok Bicchi.  Sorry I couldn't help you more.
<Bicchi> mrmanic: no, actually you did. thanks
<Pooh22> I've a weird problem with my PC when starting X (suddenly started on monday)
<Pooh22> my PC just hangs, no warning, nothing, nothing in the logs either
<Pooh22> when I start the kubuntu live CD, it hangs, when I start knoppix 3.8.1, it boots fine into X
<mrmanic> have you updated firmware or something?
<Pooh22> my memory seems ok, so are my HDDs, I changed my nvidia with a matrox g400, no difference
<narg> peer, I put in my new video card, plugged in moniter to it, then installed drivers and reconfigured x. Yet x only detected my onboard one...
<Pooh22> mrmanic: no I just tried to restart my X session on monday
* ChrisH_ files a bug report
<Pooh22> The only thing I can think of that changed recently is that my GF recently started to use my PC using remote X instead of her own system
<Pooh22> but that can't be a hardware killer????
<buz> coincidence probably
<ChrisH_> bum, not the bastard things hung whilst checking my USB devices
* ChrisH_ reboots and tries again
<Pooh22> I guess, but it becomes difficult not to become superstitious when nothing comes into the logfiles :-(
<transgress> Pooh22: did you check the x start up log?
<transgress> oh
<ChrisH_> you'd think my machine would be pretty standard coming from a relativly major PC store
<ChrisH_> but no
<ChrisH_> it seems to be the exception to every rule
<transgress> ChrisH_: why would you think that? heh... what's the problem?
<transgress> ChrisH_: why not blacklist checking for USB... 
<transgress> see if that fixes it.
<Pooh22> transgress: the machine hangs so hard it's scary
<ChrisH_> transgress: problems since Jan include, no sound, partition problems and now mouse problmes
<ChrisH_> you'd think detection of a simple PS/2 mouse would be easy, but no
<transgress> ChrisH_: what type of sound card?  and did you change mice?
<Pooh22> ChrisH_: I'd suspect the MB
<Pooh22> But maybe that's because I'm already suspecting mine ;-)
<ChrisH_> sound card is an integrated one and I'm hoping the switch to kubuntu will sort it
<narg> thats that Id think too. Everything failing at once sounds moboish.
<ChrisH_> the mouse works fine in livecd, and both mine and another won't work with my installed system
<transgress> ChrisH_: well you probably wanna run everything through artsd because i'm guessing it doesn't have a hardware mixer on it
<ChrisH_> transgress: not that I know of
<nate_> man, konquerer is buggy, its crashed several times on me
<ChrisH_> ok, reinstall with mouse in USB port has also failed
<ChrisH_> fook!
<narg> So anyone know why my video card isnt working?
* ChrisH_ cries
<ChrisH_> cocking bastarding bloody fucking shit thing!
<Kisain> anyone know how to turn off powersaving for the monitir in kubuntu?
<r3v> in KDE or console?
<r3v> if you right click on desktop
<r3v> then display I think.  there is section on it
<Kisain> kde
<Kisain> poer dispolay management is disabled
<Kisain> yet the screen still blanks
<r3v> screen saver?
<NTolerance> KDE Control Center -> Peripherals -> Display -> Power Control
<Kisain> yea i like them
<Kisain> so i wanna keep them from being blanked
<r3v> xset s noblank
<r3v> see if that fixes it
<r3v> not sure where that opion is in a gui
<Kisain> is unchecked
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Kisain> then i realized that it's because
* Diablo-D3 takes over the world.
<Kisain> it has to be cheked to disable it
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> i just figured it out
<NTolerance> :D
<Kisain> i was thinking "windsuxs hacxp"
<Kisain> lol
<adrien> coucou tlm
#kubuntu 2005-05-13
<dfhf> hello
<dfhf> ubuntu is awesome!
<error403> lol
<error403> anybody ever done a /exec -o apt-get update into a public IRC channel before?
<r3v> nope
<Diablo-D3> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Diablo-D3> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Diablo-D3> er
<Diablo-D3> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg [189B] 
<Diablo-D3> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release
<Diablo-D3> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<Diablo-D3> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages
<Diablo-D3> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<r3v> no auto kick for flooding?
<Diablo-D3> Get:2 ftp://debian.marlow.dk sid Release.gpg
<r3v> :)
<Diablo-D3> Ign ftp://debian.marlow.dk sid Release.gpg
<Diablo-D3> Get:3 ftp://debian.marlow.dk sid Release
<Diablo-D3> Ign ftp://debian.marlow.dk sid Release
<Diablo-D3> Get:4 ftp://debian.marlow.dk sid/madwifi Packages
<Diablo-D3> Ign ftp://debian.marlow.dk sid/madwifi Packages
<Diablo-D3> Get:5 ftp://debian.marlow.dk sid/madwifi Sources
<ChrisH_> google has failed me
<Diablo-D3> Ign ftp://debian.marlow.dk sid/madwifi Sources
<Diablo-D3> Get:6 ftp://debian.marlow.dk sid/madwifi Packages [482B] 
<ChrisH_> humbug
<r3v> Diablo-D3: madwifi?... isn't that in the kernel now?
<Diablo-D3> Get:7 ftp://debian.marlow.dk sid/madwifi Sources [924B] 
<Diablo-D3> r3v: no, madwifi _is closed source_.
<Diablo-D3> Fetched 1407B in 2m33s (9B/s)
<Diablo-D3> error403: there.
<error403> lol
<r3v> ah
<Diablo-D3> Reading package lists...
<Diablo-D3> wait, theres more!
<error403> well, i added the apt-get updrade on the end
<error403> lol
<error403> or...
<error403>  /exec -o dpkg -l
<Diablo-D3> I have no clue why its slow in xchat
<Diablo-D3> normally it'd blurt out in a few seconds
<r3v> error403: what.... /exec -o dpkg -l would be insane
<error403> lol
<error403> yes
<error403> a friend of mine did it on his own server
<Diablo-D3> join #shadowconflict
<error403> and the server kicked him
<r3v> that's 954 lines on my box
<mrmanic> I thought madwifi was open source.
<transgress> nope
<r3v> what does madwifi support?
<mrmanic> atheros wifi chipsets
<mrmanic> transgress: if it's not open source, why is it on sourceforge?
<transgress> iuno
<r3v> speaking of wireless... anyone know a way to get a usb alink chipset working?
<mrmanic> on sourceforge it's listed as bsd and gpl licensed.
<mrmanic> are you sure you're not thinking of driverloader?
<mrmanic> that's closed-source
<transgress> eh actually it looks like it is... i was pretty sure it wasn't... oh well
<r3v> alinx not alink... my bad
<mrmanic> r3v: no idea
<mrmanic> I've never heard of alinx
<r3v> apparenlty cisco likes to be idiots
<r3v> rev 1-3 had one chipset
<r3v> then rev 4 had an alinx one... that no one has heard of... anywhere
<mrmanic> netgear did something similar
<mrmanic> only swapping between atheros and broadcom
<r3v> i hate it when companies do stoopid stuff like that to save a few cents
<ChrisH_> ok, if you plug a mouse into a USB port it should just work shouldn't it?
<r3v> yeah
<r3v> unless you have custom kernel and missed that
<ChrisH_> and if it doesn't just work something pretty major is wrong?
<ChrisH_> and kubuntu is unlikely to ship with a custom kernel is it?
<transgress> lol
<r3v> by custom I meant not the one it ships with
<ChrisH_> thought as much
<ChrisH_> either my machine is weirder than Jacko
<r3v> is it optical?... does it light up?
<ChrisH_> or something strange is happening
<ChrisH_> it's optical and it's not even lighting up anymore
<ChrisH_> at least, not one kubuntu starts to boot
<ChrisH_> same problem with another mouser I tried
<r3v> try a diff usb port
<r3v> usb optical mouse should light up even without drivers
<ChrisH_> tried them all
<r3v> does anything come up in usbview?
<ChrisH_> same problem
<ChrisH_> usbview?
<r3v> program that lists what all usb devices are plugged in
<transgress> ChrisH_: what type of computer
<Diablo-D3> I win
<Diablo-D3> mrmanic: partially
<ChrisH_> transgress: desktop machine
<Diablo-D3> it has a closed source core.
<Diablo-D3> r3v: atheros-based cards
<transgress> brand perhaps?
<r3v> Diablo-D3: you spent that whole time looking that up?
<ChrisH_> usbview: 'command not found'
<r3v> ChrisH_: install it
<r3v> or cat /prob/something
<Diablo-D3> huh?
<ChrisH_> cat /dev/mice
<Diablo-D3> r3v: what are you talking about?
<ChrisH_> anyways tried cat /whatever and it don't work
<r3v> Diablo-D3: that it has a closed source core?
<Diablo-D3> I said that like an hour ago
<r3v> proc not prob... my bad
<r3v> really... I just got it now
<Diablo-D3> probably lag induced by /exec -o dpkg -l
<r3v> 3 minutes ago according to time stamp
<r3v> ChrisH_: it should light up no matter what.  cause that says power is going to usb, which should happen without any drivers or anything
<transgress> ChrisH_: should be /dev/input/mice by default...
<mrmanic> ChrisH_: your problem seems like faulty hardware.
<ChrisH_> I've just tried another mouse which light up briefly before going out again
<ChrisH_> and both these mice work on the laptop I'm using now
<transgress> heh i would ask for your lsmod but that'd be quite the bitch w/o a mouse
<mrmanic> you can turn on accessibility stuff which makes it a bit easier.
<mrmanic> I used to do that in windows when I had a wireless keyboard and a wired mouse
<ChrisH_> the hardware was fine about 5/6 hours ago when I was running SuSE
<mrmanic> hmm
<mrmanic> ok
<mrmanic> does it show up in lsusb?
<mrmanic> or do you see any error messages output when you type tail dmesg
<ChrisH_> tail can't open 'dmesg' no such file opr directory
<mrmanic> oh, sorry
<mrmanic> just type dmesg
<mrmanic> my bad
<ChrisH_> lsusb lists devices 1-4 but nothing on them
<mrmanic> ah
<mrmanic> dmesg should give you some insight, I think
<mrmanic> usb might not be getting loaded correctly.
<mrmanic> I don't know, honestly
<ChrisH_> mrmanic: I don't think anyone knows, it seems to be a really odd problem
<mrmanic> even more odd that it would work in one distro and not another.  especially considering it's something as basic as a mouse
<mrmanic> ChrisH_: do you see the usb insertion event in dmesg?
<ChrisH_> dmesg gives me lots of usb errors
<ChrisH_> mostly about things timin out
<mrmanic> hmm
<ChrisH_> It seems liekly that there's some sort of kernel problem
<mrmanic> yes
<mrmanic> what kernel are you running?
<ChrisH_> there's a guy in #ubuntu having a similar problem
<ChrisH_> how do I check my kernel version?
<mrmanic> uname -r, I think
<ChrisH_> ok, kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<mrmanic> what kind of computer do you have?
<ChrisH_> simple destop x86 machine
<ChrisH_> http://www.timecomputers.com/showpackage.php?prodid=12956
<ChrisH_> esentially that machine
<mrmanic> you might try apt-getting 2.6.10-5-686
<ChrisH_> can I get than from the install cd?
<mrmanic> I don't know
<ChrisH_> my net connection isn't configured properly yet
<mrmanic> man
<mrmanic> what a mess
<ChrisH_> it's kinda hard to get a proxy server and stuff set up without a mouse
<mrmanic> if I were you, I'd probably give up and run back to $original_distro with my tail between my legs
<mrmanic> that's what I'm planning to do
<mrmanic> You definitely seem to be hitting some challenges
<ChrisH_> I think that's probably the easy way out
<mrmanic> how are you IRCing if your network settings are screwy?
<ChrisH_> usign my girlfriends laptop
<ChrisH_> having to go next door and try all suggestions out on my machine
<Drako60> ChrisH_: what kind of kernel problem?
<ChrisH_> Drako60: I'm using thex386 one, and someone recomended I try using the latest x686 one
<Drako60> thex386?
<ChrisH_> *the x386
<Drako60> sorry i'm somewhat new to linux, and a newb to ubuntu
<Drako60> hmm my problem is a bit different
<ChrisH_> as far as I know x386 is the original type kernel that you use for old machines
<ChrisH_> it relates to old processors like 386/486
<adapt> is there a list of what has been removed from ubuntu on the kubuntu iso's? has all the gnome stuff been stripped (besides gtk and configuration stuff)
<ChrisH_> I'm assuming that x686 is one designed for faster processors
<mrmanic> actually, yours is amd, right?
<mrmanic> try the k7 kernel
<Drako60> well i'm running an AMD64 kernel on a AMD64 2800+
<Drako60> and both ps/2 ports are working but dmesg | grep -i input only shows the keyboard and i know both of the mice i've tried work
<adapt> i386 is the intel/amd architecture (486=486 -- 586=pentium2/pentiumPro -- 686=pentium3/athlon/etc)
<ChrisH_> oooh, you learn something new everyday
<adapt> :)
<ChrisH_> to think I was a linux newbie until only 5 months ago and now I can talk jargon with the best of them :P
<ChrisH_> right, running a .deb file is as simple as clicking on it isn't it?
<adapt> hah. the best way to learn is just grabbing as many distros (especially the smaller ones) and just getting them all setup the way you like, seeing all the differences.
<Drako60> i can't even get into x
<ChrisH_> I'm learning by having major problem like this and having to sort them out
<mrmanic> adapt: that also takes a LOT of time.
<adapt> so does sitting on irc :)
<mrmanic> haha
<mrmanic> so true
<ChrisH_> right, I'm off to try new kernal back soon
<adapt> good luck
<Drako60> i've used debian, OpenBSD, tried FreeBSD didn't work, RH, Sourcemage, now Ubuntu
<adapt> freebsd didnt work/
<adapt> ?
<Drako60> not on this system
<adapt> wouldnt boot?
<Drako60> it booted but no ethernet support at all
<adapt> ahh
<Drako60> i have an nforce3 chipset and i'm trying to get the system to detect the mouse as far as i know i have the newest amd64 kernel
<adapt> i havent tried sourcemage since like the first version. i forgot about that one
<Drako60> and i'm lost
<adapt> everything else come up fine? just no mouse?
<Drako60> and i'm stuck in cli mode because xserver will not load
<adapt> ahah
<adapt> ahh i mean
<Drako60> core input device error is the last error xserver gives me
<adapt> thats the mouse for sure. look at the log /var/log/xorg???
<Drako60> i have it set to /dev/psaux but dmesg doesn't even show the mouse and i've tried two different onces both of which i know work
<adapt> is it a ps2 mouse?
<Drako60> dmesg | grep -i input, grep outputs input 1 keyboard
<Japsu_> Could someone tell me what I just downloaded? The file is named "hoary-install-i386.iso" and the MD5 hash is 37e0570ca93ca283afcf8eb856518db1 which I haven't seen on any Kubuntu mirror and, when googled, gives no hits
<adapt> is it usb or ps2 mous
<Drako60> ps2
<Japsu_> Can "Hoary" mean some other version than 5.04?
<Japsu_> Any 5.xx?
<ChrisH_> hmm, ok my usb ports don't seem to recognise my usb key either
<ChrisH_> now I have problems trying to install x686 kernel
<adapt> Drako60: ... you have an AMD64 w/ an nforce3 board, and you still have a ps2 mouse? :)
<mrmanic> Japsu_: I think hoary is definitely 5.04
<Drako60> adapt: yes
<mrmanic> Japsu_: where did you download it from?
<Drako60> hey atleast its not serial mouse
<ChrisH_> bugger me it's nearly 1am
<ChrisH_> so much for revision :P
<Japsu_> mrmanic: bittorrent IIRC. I had it on my ftp mirror where I'd stuck it a bit earlier
<Drako60> hmm i wonder if i have a ps2 to usb adapter somewhere
<Japsu_> japsu@crake kubuntu $ file hoary-install-i386.iso
<Japsu_> hoary-install-i386.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Kubuntu 5.04 i386 Bin-1        ' (bootable)
<mrmanic> hmm
<Japsu_> and I've acquired the file on March 20th
<Japsu_> is this a valid kubuntu release? or should I re-download it?
<mrmanic> Japsu_: you should redownload
<mrmanic> Japsu_: I think the final version was released in april
<mrmanic> Japsu_: I'm pretty sure you downloaded a beta or RC
<Japsu_> mrmanic: okay, so I have a beta or something like that
<Japsu_> okay
<Japsu_> I'm redownloading it then
<Japsu_> too bad, I just downloaded that file from my server over a 256/256 ADSL... took *only* six hours >_<
<mrmanic> ouch
<ChrisH_> is there any other logical way to transfer a file from a laptop without a floppy drive to a machine whose usb prts aren't working other than burning a whole CD for a 1.6MB file
<ChrisH_> heh, 6 hours is nothing
<mrmanic> cdrw would be your best bet
<ChrisH_> I took over 10 hours on a 25kB DSL connection
<adapt> i started dloading kubuntu when i got in here a few minutes ago... 6 minutes togo :)
<Japsu_> anyway, I'm going to sleep about now, so re-downloading won't be a problem... it'll be ready when I wake up sometime in the afternoon
<Japsu_> :D
<ChrisH_> looks like cdrw it's gotta be then
<mrmanic> ok Japsu_.  good luck.
<adapt> ChrisH_: network?
<ChrisH_> i think I'll get some sleep too
<mrmanic> ChrisH_: unless you have a hub and don't mind doing some manual routing.
<mrmanic> ok.
<ChrisH_> I'll try the new kernel in the morning
<mrmanic> I hope it works out, ChrisH_ 
<ChrisH_> 6 hours trying to get a mouse to work is a bit excessive
<Japsu_> there's a swedish mirror! heja sverige! \o/
<ChrisH_> g'night folks, I'll no doubt be back later on to pester you all more
<Japsu_> bittorrent isn't applicable right now and the main mirror would give me 4 KiB/s :D
<Japsu_> ah, better. now it's my pipe that's limiting the transfer speed so I'm off to sleep
<closure> so
<closure> everytime i boot my sound balance is all the way to the left any ideas?
<adapt> QUa34hr79
<transgress> did you just type in your password?
<adapt> croikie. nah. i was copying and pasting one though :/ -- help your self to it :)
<adapt> im not smart enough for passwords like that. haha
<Drako60> ok this seems to work with the usb trackball
<closure> adapt,  me either
<transgress> heh i almost typed mine in to irc a second ago because of kwallet popping up but not coming to focus
<mrmanic> I hate that
<adapt> kwallet?
<mrmanic> kwallet is one of the only things that I think need to be modal
<adapt> oh nm. im an idiot
<transgress> modal?
<Drako60> ok starting to get somewhere now
<sbcman> hey folsk
<Japsu_> transgress: modal as in blocking an application
<Japsu_> transgress: that is, when a modal dialog appears, you can't interact with other parts of the application that created the modal dialog until you close the modal dialog
<transgress> Japsu_: oh i see... i agree with that
<transgress> what is kio_http?
<Japsu_> transgress: it's the kioslave helper for the http protocol
<transgress> any clue why they would be the only thing listed in top?
<Japsu_> transgress: basically it's a program that downloads stuff over http for kde applications
<transgress> k
<transgress> i just killed it ... was running my system like a bitch... second time i've had runaway apps since i put kubuntu on
<_phate_> Is there away to put the Icons back on the desktop?
<Drako60>  i guess i need to file a bug report on AMD64 hoary not recognizing PC/2 mice
<drako> opps, i guess i should know how to open another server window befor doing the server command
<sandyeggoboy> how come my apache server keeps trying to download a PHTML file?
<Drako60> how do i edit ide_core to load amd74xx befor the rest?
<jago> can any one tell me how to kill a program that freezes?
<Tm_T> whoa
<narg> hrm, anyone else running breezy having trouble with usb drives?
<narg> Mine is being really wierd.
<gunny> hal in breezy is pretty borked 
<narg> meh
<narg> lame :p
<narg> My usb drive isnt detected at any lvl
<narg> so thats probably it
<narg> :(
<gunny> its in development and is 6 months away from release too soon to be running it IMHO
<narg> well, it started the same as hoary, I wonder what hosed hal so badly...
<gunny> only usb device I am having issues with is my olympus C700UZ camera
<gunny> digikam won't talk to it 
<narg> interesting
<narg> theres no activity when I insert it even in /dev
<narg> hrm
<narg> hrm, what filter would one add to the prefs file to downgrade to hoary? *blink*
<gunny> I just backed up my /home folder and re-installed narg 
<narg> Id do that
<narg> cept
<narg> I dont want to have to reconfigure kde again
<narg> it tooks ages to get it perfectly configured :p
<narg> of course, I could just note my settings...
<narg> I might actually do that
<gunny> its ok those preferences should all be saved in.kde
<narg> ooh, yea
<narg> I store all my  data in another partition anyways
<narg> Ill just copy /home
<gunny> my desktop in kde lookd identical in mandriva, Ubuntu, and Mepis lol
<narg> I just use /home for hidden pref files :p
<gunny> same here pretty much 
<narg> hrm
<narg> wait, wouldnt kde error when it tries to install themes that dont exist?
<NTolerance> i've had good luck with just copying over my home directory and bam, my settings are back
<narg> install == use
<gunny> narg, it will default to a lookalike where possible 
<narg> I see
<narg> well, Ok
<gunny> I think plastik is a fallback default
<narg> heh, enough breezy for me
<NTolerance> i'm looking forward to the next release in Mepis, it should be this month
<gunny> your current theme is actually saved in .kde
<narg> Going to run grumpy when its out, but breezy isnt even a whole lot up to date...
<gunny> just have to re-install any others you have added
<narg> well, I only use my current, so its all good then
<gunny> mepis will be great now that sarge has been locked 
<NTolerance> it'll have KDE 3.4 and hopefully xorg
<gunny> mepis is to easy to break with upgrades lol
<NTolerance> Kubuntu is so swamp buggy i can't wait for the new Mepis 
<narg> damn, gave away my install cd again :p
<narg> need to burn a new one...
<gunny> mepis won't have kde 3.4 until sarge does Warren pretty much said so 
<NTolerance> hmm
<NTolerance> i read something else
<gunny> mepis=sarge for the most part 
<gunny> oh I hope you're right, before i found Kubuntu I was a mepis fanatic
<NTolerance> so sarge doesn't have kde 3.4?
<gunny> no
<NTolerance> damn
<gunny> mepis was very good as long as you don't fiddle with it too much lol
<gunny> I still have my mepis live cd very handy for resizing partitions and such 
<gunny> my favorite live distro at the moment is PCLOS 
<narg> cp: omitting directory `/home/narg'
<narg> peer
<narg> doesnt want to cp...
<NTolerance> i'm getting really tired of the kde-libs bug, klaptop turning off my laptop randomly and dimming the screen, and 6 months until any updates
<Diablo-D3> that doesnt sound like a klaptop bug
<gunny> NTolerance,  are you using th ebackports repo?
<NTolerance> i think so
<NTolerance> let me check
<NTolerance> yeah i have them enabled
<gunny> I imagine when big fixes to kde hit, they will be back ported 
<NTolerance> oh, and firefox closes anytime my background changes
<gunny> if not, they will surely make breezy 
<NTolerance> i've heard that kde 3.4 under suse doesn't have these problems though
<xwing> can someone point me to a dvdripper like dvddecrypter on windows
<narg> NT, I think firefox does that to EVERYONE
<gunny> I'm wanting to try suse 9.3
<NTolerance> even on gnome?
<gunny> my firefox doesnt 
<narg> no, on kde
<NTolerance> oh
<narg> peer, howd you stop it gunny?
<NTolerance> i wish i knew what caused it
<gunny> I have full gnome desktop environment installed  do you?
<NTolerance> no
<narg> nerp
<narg> only base gnome libs
<narg> for the gnome progs I run
<gunny> that might be the difference they may be a library in gnome that firefox needs but doesnt have a dependency flag set 
<NTolerance> hmm
<NTolerance> i hope you are right
<narg> hrmm
<narg> you'd think someone would have thought of that
<NTolerance> so just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<gunny> NTolerance, yes
<NTolerance> i'll try it
<narg> NT, you'll get a crapload of crap if you do that :p
<NTolerance> but man
<narg> gnome is BIG
<NTolerance> that's the thing
<gunny> its just HD space lol
<narg> shrug
<NTolerance> even without gnome, my install is now like 7GB
<narg> its also bandwidth :p
<gunny> about 100 megs of debs 
<NTolerance> i ran deborphan and only found like a few packages that i didn't need
<narg> gunny ? gnome is more than that
<narg> unless the metapackage is small
<Diablo-D3> more like 250.
<Diablo-D3> which is not so bad at all
<gunny> narg,  it may be I never paid that close attention 
<NTolerance> how big are your installs of Kubuntu?
<gunny> narg,  alot of it is already installed if you use any gtk apps though 
<narg> hrm, ja I guess
<narg> I might try it once Im done
<narg> cp is taking ages
<narg> more hidden prefs then I thought :p
<gunny> ahyep
<gunny> my home folder is 8.3 gis 
<narg> good thing I dont have to cp my /rand part (data part)
<narg> its like 30 gigs :p
<gunny> of course 4 of that is a vmware widows xp 
<Drako60> where can i get kernel-source for 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic?
<narg> well, off for a bit, reinstalling :)
<narg> wish me luck
<NTolerance> my home folder is aroung 8GB and my total used space is 13.52
<NTolerance> can i free anything up?  i don't have THAT many apps installed
<gunny> bye narg
<NTolerance> gl narg
<narg> cya
<NTolerance> aya
<NTolerance> yay
<NTolerance> can't install ubuntu-desktop
<NTolerance> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<NTolerance>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: gnome-spell but it is not going to be installed
<NTolerance>                   Depends: libglib2.0-data but it is not going to be installed
<NTolerance> E: Broken packages
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install gnome-spell libglib2.0-data
<NTolerance> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<NTolerance>   gnome-spell: Depends: aspell but it is not going to be installed
<NTolerance>   libglib2.0-data: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.6.3-1) but 2.6.4-1 is to be installed
<NTolerance> E: Broken packages
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install gnome-spell libglib2.0-data libglib2.0-0  aspell
<NTolerance> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<NTolerance>   libaspell15: Conflicts: aspell-dictionary
<NTolerance>   libglib2.0-data: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.6.3-1) but 2.6.4-1 is to be installed
<Diablo-D3> apt-get -t ubuntu install gnome-spell libglib2.0-data libglib2.0-0  aspell libaspell15
<NTolerance> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<NTolerance>   libaspell15: Conflicts: aspell-dictionary
<NTolerance>   libglib2.0-data: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.6.3-1) but 2.6.4-1 is to be installed
<Diablo-D3> apt-get --reinstall install gnome-spell libglib2.0-data libglib2.0-0  aspell libaspell15
* Diablo-D3 is eventually going to hit the right one
<NTolerance> hrm
<NTolerance> Reinstallation of libglib2.0-0 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<NTolerance> Reinstallation of libaspell15 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Diablo-D3> damnit I fixed this when I went from sid to ubuntu
<Diablo-D3> apt-get --reinstall install gnome-spell libglib2.0-data libglib2.0-0=2.6.3-1 aspell libaspell15
<NTolerance> Reinstallation of libaspell15 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<NTolerance> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<NTolerance>   libaspell15: Conflicts: aspell-dictionary
<NTolerance> strange, "reinstall" is greyed out in synaptic too
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install gnome-spell libglib2.0-data libglib2.0-0=2.6.3-1 aspell libaspell15 aspell-en
<gunny> NTolerance,  install gnome-desktop-environment 
<NTolerance> libaspell15 is already the newest version.
<Diablo-D3> gunny: thats not what he wants
<Diablo-D3> NTolerance: but is it going now?
<transgress> heh i don't think installing the desktops is a great thing... i tried installing kubuntu-desktop and it fux0red stuff up
<NTolerance> no
<gunny> its the same as doing ubuntu-desktop a dummy package
<Diablo-D3> NTolerance: whats the error?
<NTolerance> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<NTolerance>   libaspell15: Conflicts: aspell-dictionary
<Diablo-D3> wtf.
<Diablo-D3> and theres one way of solving this
<NTolerance> the whole point of this is to fix the firefox disappearing bug
<gunny> lol
<NTolerance> rm -rf / ?
<gunny> use konqueror?
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install gnome-spell libglib2.0-data libglib2.0-0=2.6.3-1 aspell libaspell15=0.50.5-5 aspell-en=0.51-1-1
<gunny> konqueror actually suprised me it pretty fast 
<NTolerance> :woowoo:
<NTolerance> 70MB of disk space will be used
<Diablo-D3> I dont doubt it
<Diablo-D3> gnome-spell has to pull in a ton of crap
<NTolerance> it's removing gaim
<NTolerance> damnit
<transgress> i really wish they'd recompile the firefox package to not rely on gnome
<Diablo-D3> NTolerance: let it
<NTolerance> removing kdelibs
<NTolerance> uh oh
<Diablo-D3> NTolerance: apt-get install gaim afterwards
<Diablo-D3> transgress: um, it doesnt
<Diablo-D3> NTolerance: wtf? this  _is_ a sid system, right?
<transgress> Diablo-D3: the hell you say
<Diablo-D3> transgress: firefox-gnome-shit is an extra package
<NTolerance> kubuntu hoary
<Diablo-D3> transgress: it just happens to be required by ubuntu-desktop
<transgress> Diablo-D3: apt-get install mozilla-firefox requires a lot of gnome packages... 
<Diablo-D3> NTolerance: wtf did you break?
<Diablo-D3> transgress: most of those probably arent gnome packages
<gunny> yes it does transgress 
<transgress> Diablo-D3: the mozilla-firefox package and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support are the same.
<transgress> Diablo-D3: don't insult my intelligence... 
<Diablo-D3> transgress: _wtf_
<NTolerance> just trying to fix stuff that doesn't work...other people are having the firefox issue
<Diablo-D3> they arent on debian
<Diablo-D3> what firefox issue is this?
<Diablo-D3> and what version of the package?
<gunny> I have no idea why I don't have the issue either I was just hazzarding a guess :p
<transgress> gconf2 gnome-keyring gnome-mime-data libbonobo2-0 libbonobo2-common
<transgress>   libbonoboui2-0 libbonoboui2-common libgconf2-4 libglade2-0 libgnome-keyring0
<transgress>   libgnome2-0 libgnome2-common libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomecanvas2-common
<transgress>   libgnomeui-0 libgnomeui-common libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common
<transgress>   shared-mime-info
<Diablo-D3> transgress: on debian this isnt true.
<gunny> when you change wallpaper in kubuntu, firefox closes
<gunny> but not for me 
<transgress> Diablo-D3: is this #debian?
<Diablo-D3> sounds like a simple firefox bug
<NTolerance> i upgraded firefox, no change
<Diablo-D3> transgress: no, but it probably should be.
<gunny> it seems the only thing I have doen differently is I have gnome installed too
<transgress> Diablo-D3: do we look like we are using xfree?  
<Diablo-D3> until its fixed in ubuntu, dont change the wallpaper.
<NTolerance> ok isntalling ubuntu-desktop now
<transgress> i never had that problem with firefox in ubuntu... but i don't use firefox in kubuntu... 
<NTolerance> thanks for the help Diablo-D3 
<NTolerance> i appreciate it
<transgress> not until the binary doesn't require gnome
<gunny> Mozilla-browser doesnt seem to require gnome 
<gunny> but its soooo bulky
<Diablo-D3> why not just use konq?
<gunny> want a nice qt based browser? Opera 8 is fast 
<NTolerance> i can't do without my firefox extensions
<closure> gunny, i like it personally
<Diablo-D3> then port them to konq
<closure> gunny, mozilla that is
<transgress> i actually got mozilla-browser
<transgress> and i do use konq, but konq won't let me login to one particular site
<transgress> and i have to login to it because it's my work site...
<transgress> and i can't do my job w/o logging in...
<gunny> konq wont log in to my bank either 
<Diablo-D3> file a bug report.
<Diablo-D3> file a bug report.
<gunny> nope make webmasters conform to standards 
<Diablo-D3> and that seems a little bullshitty, do they hate macs that much?
<Diablo-D3> I meant file a bug report on work and the bank
<gunny> lol good point Diablo-D3 
<gunny> unfortunatley with a userbase being what, 95% windows, they write for IE
<NTolerance> IE7 is supposed to have improved standards compliance
<NTolerance> CSS, transparent PNGs, etc
<gunny> If I get REALLY stuck, I fireup my IE in VMWARE
<Diablo-D3> but ie7 wont be out until 2008.
<Diablo-D3> by then it wont be compliant again
<NTolerance> yeah, ie6 is like 1995 vintage
<NTolerance> at its core
<transgress> it's not about hating mac... i don't know what the problem is with it... it always says something about resending the data and when i try it still doesn't log me in
<gunny> mozilla will have 90$ marketshare by then rofl
<gunny> er %
<transgress> i hate it, because i like using the integrated shit in kde...
<sproingie> ninety bucks o' marketshare
<Diablo-D3> gunny: it doesnt already?
* sproingie snorts
<gunny> not quite   mozilla use is up quite a bit but I think its around 60%
<sproingie> most people use the browser that came with the system and never upgrade it
<sproingie> that means IE
<gunny> true 
<Diablo-D3> I mean, I hate firefox and on, but go firefox!
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: even when they cant view websites?
<transgress> you hate firefox?
<transgress> i love firefox, but i'm still not gonna use it until they redo the ubuntu binary
<Diablo-D3> well, I dont hate hate it, but its defenetly no konq.
<sproingie> Diablo-D3: they just assume the website doesn't work, and move on
<gunny> I like opera but I hate the banner adds and I won't pay 39 dollah for a web browser
<Diablo-D3> konq is fast and sleek and renders quite a lot of sites correctly
<transgress> gunny: bittorrent
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: but when thats around 40% of the net?
<gunny> what? STEAL software? 
<sproingie> the ads in opera are pretty unobtrusive, and you already get quite a bit of vertical screen space
<gunny> nah 
<transgress> is safari based on konq?
<gunny> yes transgress 
<sproingie> but i'm not inclined to pay $40 for opera.  $25 maybe
<Diablo-D3> safari is based on khtml.
<transgress> sproingie: bittorrent
<transgress> i'm not inclined to use proprietary software... especially when OSS software works better for me
<sproingie> transgress: golly, you mean there are places where people can get these softwarez .. oh, pardon my spelling ... for free?  never heard the like
<gunny> I like firefox on OS X better than safari 
<transgress> i like firefox better than konq... but as i said... binary on ubuntu sucks
<sproingie> i wish konq ran on windows
<transgress> bleh
<Cowlike> just caught the tail end of this. what is it that people like so much about opera? i'm just curious
<Diablo-D3> sproingie: hah, it will soon
<gunny> transgress,  you can always build firefox from source lol
<sproingie> a native kde port on windows, now THAT would be worth switching shells
<transgress> gunny: doesn't wanna build... and i don't wanna hunt down all the packages... i've built it plenty of times heh
<gunny> opera is fast, and built on QT Cowlike 
<sproingie> i tried litestep, and well, it's a bloody app bar and desktop manager that doesnt manage to be stable
<transgress> sproingie: bb4win
<sproingie> i'm not willing to go replacing my windows shell.  in fact, i'd just run konq on top of explorer as well
<gunny> what do you get in the binary from mozilla.org? same one in ubuntu? just packaged as a deb?
<transgress> i never ran IE on windows... i'd run it long enough to install firefox... 
<Cowlike> sproingie did you ever try the kde build on top of cygwin/x?
<sproingie> MS talked about integrating IE on the desktop and file manager, and all they managed to do was to have explorer.exe and iexplore.exe embed each other as OLE controls
<sproingie> and POORLY at that
<transgress> gunny: nope... and for some reason the binary gets pissed
<sproingie> konq does some real integration
<gunny> my integration in konq is borked opening some files I have to open in new window ALOT 
<gary> i jest use mozilla :0)
<sproingie> Cowlike: kde in cygwin i last tried about a year ago.  crashy.
<gunny> transgress, downloading firefox bin now 
<sproingie> cygwin ain't exactly a speed demon either
<Cowlike> sproingie i never tried the kde but i really love having bash on Windows. and the x server is very good these days
<transgress> gunny: k
* sproingie finds cygwin to be something of a gross hack.  manages to be faster than interix, but certainly not cleaner
<NTolerance> ubuntu-desktop didn't fix my firefox problem, oh well
<NTolerance> it was well worth the try though, thx gunny
<Diablo-D3> mingw+msys.
<gunny> transgress,  installed without a hitch in my /home directory 
<NTolerance> bbl
<sproingie> msys is nice except it doesnt interop very well with windows apps
<gunny> and its faster to load than th eubuntu package 
<Cowlike> sproingie there are some weirdnesses with links and paths but overall i'd much prefer using bash and vi for quick edits. i truly miss the unix utils without it
<sproingie> tends to block foreverif you pipe the output of a windows exe to stdin on msys
<Cowlike> really? you can't pipe windows console output?
<sproingie> i like how it rewrites paths tho, so you can do "notepad /c/apps/foo/bar.ini"
<sproingie> tho i've seen it screw up on urls occasionally while trying to be "smart"
<sproingie> Cowlike: you can't really mix msys and non-msys apps on the same pipeline.  i forget exactly which way it breaks
<sproingie> cygwin has better interop.  it's just slow
<Cowlike> and using rsync for my backups is just plain useful too :)
<closure> Riddell, is net install going to be an option on breezy?
<shad0w1e> anyone know how to get XINERAMA working?
<nate_> whats XINERAMA?
<shad0w1e> I have a dual display... which works
<shad0w1e> (two monitors)
<shad0w1e> but KDE thinks I have one
<shad0w1e> thus my windows keep coming up halfway on each screen
<shad0w1e> its extremely annoying
<nate_> shad0w1e: but funny, i bet
<shad0w1e> yeah. very funny.
<shad0w1e> you wouldnt happen to know what to do about it..would you
<jiger> hello all. does anybody know how to why Java Swing apps on kde 3.4 does not show the titlebar text?
<jiger> any settings we have to do for titlebar text to appear?
<jiger> Currently I can only see thing like <1>, <2> etc
<closure> hrm
<closure> hrm
<closure> hrm
<kkathman> hi closure :)
<closure> hey kkathman 
<nate_> hi kkathman 
<nate_> oh, i'm MightyF
<kkathman> hi there nate_  :)
<jiger> zip:/home/jiger/WhiteSpace_src_hacked.zip/WhiteSpace/CVS
<jiger> zip:/home/jiger/WhiteSpace_src_hacked.zip/WhiteSpace/whitespace
<jiger> zip:/home/jiger/WhiteSpace_src_hacked.zip/WhiteSpace/actions.xml
<jiger> zip:/home/jiger/WhiteSpace_src_hacked.zip/WhiteSpace/build.xml
<jiger> zip:/home/jiger/WhiteSpace_src_hacked.zip/WhiteSpace/pixel.gif
<jiger> zip:/home/jiger/WhiteSpace_src_hacked.zip/WhiteSpace/space.gif
<nate_> nice flooding
<jiger> zip:/home/jiger/WhiteSpace_src_hacked.zip/WhiteSpace/tab.gif
<jiger> zip:/home/jiger/WhiteSpace_src_hacked.zip/WhiteSpace/users-guide.xml
<jiger> zip:/home/jiger/WhiteSpace_src_hacked.zip/WhiteSpace/users-guide.xsl
<jiger> zip:/home/jiger/WhiteSpace_src_hacked.zip/WhiteSpace/whitespace.gif
<jiger> zip:/home/jiger/WhiteSpace_src_hacked.zip/WhiteSpace/WhiteSpace.props
<jiger> does any one know why java apps on kubuntu does not show the title text
<nate_> w00t for floods!
<nate_> BAN
<jiger> sorry nate_ was copying something else
<closure> wtf
<nate_> still flooding
<nate_> either way
<kkathman> jiger: example?
<jiger> actually I am using jEdit which is a Java app. but I don't see its title text
<kkathman> jiger I have one java app on my system and it shows the title text just fine
<nate_> jiger: maybe you should just use kate ;P
<jiger> I am using kubuntu + kde 3.4
<jiger> nate_: can't live without jEdit :) 
<nate_> jiger: ok
<jiger> this only happens with java apps. kde native apps work just fine
<jiger> I am using jdk 1.5
<kkathman> dunno, but I run Freemind and the text is ok
<jiger> can be a jdk 1.5.0_02 bug...maybe
<kkathman> I have 1.5.0_03 I think
<kkathman> 1 sec
<nate_> wow, everyone comment out the first line of the default /etc/apt/sources.list
<kkathman> root@denise:/opt/lampp # java -version
<kkathman> java version "1.5.0_02"
<kkathman> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_02-b09)
<kkathman> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_02-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<kkathman> sorry its 02 like yours
<jiger> kkathman: Woo same version
<kkathman> yep
<jiger> can you please try running jEdit with this version?
<kkathman> i have a slightly different issue tho, I cant get Opera to run anything java
<kkathman> is jedit an apt-get?
<jiger> kkathman: well since I am jEdit's developer I use the cvs version directly.
<kkathman> uhm no
<kkathman> hmm
<jiger> but getting from cvs is a very simply matter not very large
<jiger> get it..try it...delete it later if u don't want
<kkathman> ok well I guess if you tell me how to get it, since Ive never used the cvs stuff
<jiger> go to sf.net/projects/jedit go to its CVS section and there is Detailed info on how to get it
<kkathman> everything I've done has been either direct compile, direct install or apt-get
<kkathman> ok
<jiger> u have ant installed?
<kkathman> prolly not unless its standard
<kkathman> I can get the debian download it seems
<jiger> it does not come with standard kubuntu install
<jiger> yes
<jiger> since u wud be compiling from source.
<kkathman> 4.2 version is what is needed?
<jiger> Ahh wait another thing that u can do
<jiger> u can get devel releases
<kkathman> i can just dl the deb and do a dpkg -i
<jiger> the deb is old
<jiger> 4.2
<jiger> try the devel
<jiger> 4.3pre2
<jiger> just download it and use it no compiling is needed.
<kkathman> uhmm thats not avail for debian
<jiger> delete it later on if u don't like it
<jiger> not needed. it is standard java app
<kkathman> only 4.2.0 I think
<jiger> does not require deb registration to run it
<kkathman> ok I'll get the pre2 then
<jiger> download- extract- run
<jiger> k
<kkathman> cant I just dl the jar?
<jiger> well it has some cool stuff like macros, syntax highligting stuff
<jiger> not very big to download
<kkathman> so I can just dl this to my home directory and run it there?
<jiger> yes
<kkathman> well I wonder where it put the files?
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> I executed the jar...gotta find that
<kkathman> find the installation area 1st
<jiger> try java -jar jedit.jar
<jiger> simply extract the tar and go to the directory
<kkathman> the jedit43pre2install.jar runs an install
<jiger> oh u mean the installer
<jiger> yes install it and run it
<kkathman> so I need to find where the jedit.jar is :)
<jiger> yes :)
<jiger> after install you can run it
<jiger> since I work on cvs version I forgot it has an installer :)
<kkathman> ok well I ran the installer yes
<kkathman> but the jedit.jar isnt in the same directory
<kkathman> when I do a java -jar on jedit  it says it is unable to access the jar file
<jiger> go into the directory where u asked the installer to install the app
<jiger> say /home/kathman/jEdit or something
<kkathman> ok got it
<kkathman> now you want me to just open a dummy file
<kkathman> ok I got a file open
<jiger> but what does it show in the title bar?
<kkathman> it shows  "jEdit - test (modified)"
<jiger> !!!!!!!!!! how come??
<kkathman> the other window shows "jEdit Help"
<jiger> u sure u are using KUbuntu with kde 3.4?
<kkathman> well I opened a test file named "Test"
<kkathman> yes
<jiger> and what theme/style/settings?
<kkathman> uhmm hold on
<jiger> I am using Baghira but I saw this even in default setup of kubuntu
<kkathman> Theme: Plastic
<kkathman> Colors: Plastik
<jiger> window decorations?
<jiger> style?
<kkathman> now my kubuntu I did NOT install via the Kubuntu disk...I originally installed hoary 5.02 then did an apt-get on kubuntu-desktop
<jiger> so u r running gnome ubuntu?
<kkathman> WIndow Decorations:  Modern System, Button size Normal
<kkathman> Style: Keramik
<jiger> nope still no title text
<kkathman> dont know what the prob is
<kkathman> want a screen shot?
<jiger> nope I get the picture
<kkathman> be happy to send you one
<jiger> but wonder why this issue. all other apps, kde native, firefox show up just fine
<jiger> kkathman: thanks a lot :)
<kkathman> not a problem
<kkathman> happy to help
<jiger> kkathman: on minimize the title shows as Org-gjt-sp-jedit-jEdit
<jiger> but no title on maximise
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> when I quit the program, if it means anything, I got a bunch of warning messages
<jiger> ok if it works at ur place then has to be something else.
<jiger> not an issues
<kkathman> here are the messages I got:
<kkathman> [warning]  MiscUtilities: Error moving file: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /root/.jedit/activity.log (No such file or directory) : /root/.jedit/activity.log (No such file or directory)
<kkathman> [warning]  MiscUtilities: Error moving file: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /root/.jedit/history (No such file or directory) : /root/.jedit/history (No such file or directory)
<kkathman> [warning]  MiscUtilities: Error moving file: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /root/.jedit/recent.xml (No such file or directory) : /root/.jedit/recent.xml (No such file or directory)
<kkathman> [warning]  MiscUtilities: Error moving file: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /root/.jedit/killring.xml (No such file or directory) : /root/.jedit/killring.xml (No such file or directory)
<kkathman> [warning]  MiscUtilities: Error moving file: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /root/.jedit/properties (No such file or directory) : /root/.jedit/properties (No such file or directory)
<jiger> ya that is ok
<kkathman> dont know if that helps or not
<kkathman> but thought I'd throw it that way
<jiger> u running as root?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> want me to retry as a reg user?
<jiger> I tried as root by doing sudo -sh and then running jedit
<jiger> no title text still
<jiger> damn what the problem with it god knows
<kkathman> well I have enabled my root in my system
<jiger> hmm
<kkathman> ok...just tried with a regular user..and I get the text title but still get those exit warmings
<jiger> kkathman: those warnings are ok.
<kkathman> okie dokie
<jiger> ok tried it with appletviewer. it too has the same issue.
<jiger> seems like a bug somewhere for sure
<foodcoman> Did they ever fix the KDElibs-data update?
<kkathman> foodcoman: yes
<jiger> kkathman: thanks for all your helps. time to go to office :)
<kkathman> jiger..not a prob
<foodcoman> I have been avoiding the upgrade.... Can I just let it roll without loosing my KDE settings?
<kkathman> just go here and download this and run it in a shell:   http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh 
<jiger> bye
<foodcoman> Thanks kkathman
<kkathman> no problem
<foodcoman> kkathman: Do I run this after the upgrade or before?
<_phate_> Is there away to make the default KDE desktop icons show up?
<_phate_> anyone alive?
<foodcoman> Is there a way to......
<foodcoman> My Kubuntu installed didnt have any icons.  It was a default install.
<foodcoman> Unique to the distro.
<_phate_> but I want the icons on the desktop, I kinda like them
<_natofe> hola
<_phate_> Methinks Kubuntu is a bad idea.
<_phate_> I can't seem to get any support, anywhere.
<_phate_> bye bye people
<mrmanic> too bad phate didn't stick around a while longer.
<mrmanic> I had an answer
<crimsun> he's still in #ubuntu
<crimsun> err, sorry, no he's not
<mrmanic> :)
<mrmanic> I'm not too worried about it.
<mrmanic> He seemed too willing to give up.
<mrmanic> is there a way to permanently change the nice value of an application?
<mrmanic> such that after you reboot it will stay where you set it?
<danko123456> ha
<danko123456> theyre funny
<mrmanic> my frustration is that things like minimizing and maximizing windows mess up my sound unless I set the nice value artsd to a lower number.
* mrmanic googles
<danko123456> hey, why does my window resize when I open a folder, or change the folder, in general, when we're on that topic...
<danko123456> hah
<danko123456> but, this is channel kubuntu:)
<mrmanic> danko123456: are you chiding me for being ridiculously OT? :)
<mrmanic> incidentally, I don't get that window resize issue.
<danko123456> oh, no not at all, just asked that cause it remnded me of what annoys me on my comp, but remembered taht this is kubuntu, and I use gnome.
<mrmanic> oh
<mrmanic> haha
<mrmanic> gotcha
<danko123456> serious.
<danko123456> :)
<mrmanic> :)
<mrmanic> I guess that explains why I'm not seeing your issue. :)
<danko123456> that too
<nate__> how can i be sure my ssh is encrypted and very secure?
<nate__> anyone?
<mrmanic> no idea
<mrmanic> read up on it?
<nate__> mrmanic: thanks :)
<mrmanic> I only say that b/c I have a friend who does that.  He researches and researches until he figures out just what encryption a particular piece of software uses and how.
<nate__> mrmanic: yeah, its 11:30 PM on a Wednesday....
<nate__> mrmanic: not much chance of me doing that
<mrmanic> ah
<mrmanic> well, sorry I couldn't help you more.
<mrmanic> I just trust the fates with my dreaded DEFAULT CONFIGURATION
<kkathman> hi mrmanic  :)
<nate__> mrmanic: haha :)
<mrmanic> there's very little that I do that is that important
<danko123456> its fine, its SSh...
<mrmanic> hey kkathman 
<kkathman> how are you sir?
<nate__> danko123456: i just went through this whole deal with manually exchanging public gpg keys between clients
<Cowlike> nate__, start by reading the info at http://www.openssh.com/  and, if you're really motivated, sniff your network and you'll see that the information is encrypted in your ssh session
<mrmanic> kkathman: can't complain.  Just used renice for the first time, so I'm trying to figure out how all that stuff works.
<nate__> danko123456: and i'm not sure if its even using it
<kkathman> well let me know what thats all about :)
<danko123456> (23:34:51) nate__: how can i be sure my ssh is encrypted and very secure?
<danko123456> anyhow...
<mrmanic> kkathman: renice allows you to set the priority of a running process
<mrmanic> in my case, I reniced artsd so that it wouldn't skip every time I minimized or maximized a window
<mrmanic> I am now trying to figure out how to renice artsd automatically, or make sure the nice value stays between reboots.
<kkathman> im not at all sure what renice does
<Cowlike> kkathman, he told you, it allows you to alter the priority of a running process (although non-root users and only decrease it)
<kkathman> ohhh priority I see
<Cowlike> man renice 
<kkathman> sorry my IRC window got caught behind another window hehe
* kkathman remembers to make sure he has less than 30 windows open at any time :)
<Cowlike> 30 per desktop?
<mrmanic> that's a lot of windows
<kkathman> Im just kiddin :)
<mrmanic> I spread mine out over 6 - 10 desktops
<mrmanic> but I generally only have 1-3 per desktop.
<kkathman> I have 4 desktops but only typically use three of those
<nate__> i use one desktop
<mrmanic> nate__: doesn't it get cluttered?
<kkathman> does everyone use Konversation here for their IRC?
<nate__> mrmanic: i only use 2-3 windows at once, one is irssi, one is the terminal, and the third is whatever
<mrmanic> ah
<nate__> mrmanic: file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<nate__> errr
<mrmanic> ?!
<nate__> http://img161.echo.cx/my.php?image=snapshot12um.png
<nate__> nothing special, but i think its pretty good looking
<transgress> ha nate... interesting desktop
<nate__> transgress: meh, kinda boring i think
<mrmanic> how do you like irssi, nate__?
<transgress> outdated but still: http://irclikelife.com/pics/deb.jpg
<nate__> mrmanic: its pretty nice, i like it
<mrmanic> man
<mrmanic> I'm starting to feel screenshot envy
<nate__> transgress: i like your bottom bar, what is that?
<mrmanic> I just blew away my .kde directory last night, or I'd screenshot my screen.
<mrmanic> nate__: you might look into kooldock
<mrmanic> nate__: I've been very happy with kooldock
<nate__> mrmanic: sure thing
<mrmanic> it has its problems, but overall, it's pretty cool
<kkathman> I'd screen shot mine, but I dont have anywhere to put it :)
<mrmanic> kkathman: if you send it to me, I can put it up on my domain
<nate__> kkathman: www.imageshack.us
<nate__> kkathman: like pastebin for pictures
<kkathman> kewl mrmanic :)
<NTolerance> http://www.supload.com/012005/snapshot5-1-052.png
<nate__> heh
<nate__> man ssh
<nate__> errr
<NTolerance> haha
<nate__> shush
<nate__> was figuring out how to specify a port
<mrmanic> haha
<mrmanic> NTolerance: what do you use for your docker?
<mrmanic> ugh
<mrmanic> that was annoying
<mrmanic> I just got my first hard stop with kubuntu
<mrmanic> for no reason that I can fathom
<Diablo-D3> yay
<Diablo-D3> a first for everything I guess
<mrmanic> at any rate, kkathman's screenshot is up at http://powers.bz/mrmanic/snapshot2.png
<kkathman> thanks mrmanic  :)
<mrmanic> np
<nate__> muhahaha
<nate__> hehehe
<nate__> w00t! :)
<kkathman> where's Tm_T ..havent seen him much 
<kkathman> are there settings to adjust the size of the icon grid on the desktop?
<mrmanic> kkathman: I could have sworn there were, but maybe that's a hidden setting somewhere.
<mrmanic> man
<mrmanic> kioslaves rock so hard
<transgress> anyone using kopete?
<mrmanic> I am
<mrmanic> whatcha need?
<kkathman> transgress: I used to
<transgress> did you have sound on it?
<kkathman> but found it a bit too buggy
<kkathman> no
<mrmanic> sound?  not currently.
<kkathman> no sound
<transgress> oh and you too mrmanic ...
<mrmanic> it is pretty buggy
<kkathman> I used GAIM
<mrmanic> I do normally have sound, though, transgress 
<transgress> i can't get sound to work for shit... other than that and random shit crashing it seems kind of nice... but i only use it for transferring files... on the few msn buddies i have
<mrmanic> odd
<kkathman> Plus Kopete is caught up in that European IP thing
<mrmanic> sound works for me.
<transgress> you change anything?
<transgress> eh i don't use it enough to really work at it, but my sound works, just not for kopete
<Diablo-D3> kopete also is a pain in the ass sometimes
<mrmanic> transgress: have you actually checked to see if sound is enabled?
<mrmanic> like, under configure notifications
<transgress> mrmanic: yes
<mrmanic> can you hear the sound when you test it?
<transgress> no
<mrmanic> try running kopete via artsdsp
<mrmanic> artsdsp kopete
<transgress> did that, went to run sounds... didn't work
<transgress> err test
<transgress> sounds
<mrmanic> weird
<Diablo-D3> woah that was fucked up
<Diablo-D3> I burnt a cd
<Diablo-D3> put it back in
<mrmanic> try resetting your artsd settings in kcontrol
<transgress> tried that
<Diablo-D3> mount kept saying the cdrom hated life
<Diablo-D3> so I eject -t /dev/hdc
<Diablo-D3> (-t is close the tray)
<Diablo-D3> and it magically comes back to life
<mrmanic> weird
<transgress> it doesn't want to play sounds in the system notifications at all in control center
<transgress> but test sound in sound system works
<mrmanic> under system notifications, what are your settings under "player settings"?
<transgress> use kde sound system
<transgress> cahnged it to artsplay
<transgress> stuff works now
<transgress> i also changed it
<Diablo-D3> night all
<transgress> night
<mrmanic> transgress: if it works, great.
<mrmanic> transgress: I find that kind of strange all the same.
<mrmanic> It should just work by default
<mrmanic> I think I should head to bed myself.
<transgress> yay for amazon making it so easy to spend my money
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> mrmanic: do you know the tool for unzipping an archive?
<kkathman> I know that tar does gz tar and bz2
<mrmanic> kkathman: what kind of archive?
<kkathman> its a zip
<mrmanic> unzip
<kkathman> ahh ok
<mrmanic> kkathman: one easy way to check on that kind of thing is to pop open a terminal and type apropos [whatever you're interested in] 
<mrmanic> that'll give you a list of manpages to check out
<mrmanic> apropos searches the man db for your search terms
<closure> christ
<mrmanic> where?
<closure> my swap runs out i think and godamn kde just closes shit
<mrmanic> ouch
<closure> GODAMNIT!
<closure> if this thing doesn't stop i'm going to throw this laptop across the room
<closure> any idea how to clear the swap/web cache?
<mrmanic> well, you can clear the swap if you have enough memory by sudo swapoff -a
<mrmanic> but that's only if you have enough memory to hold what's in swap
<mrmanic> you'll need to turn it back on again if you want to use it later, though
<mrmanic> with sudo swapon -a
<mrmanic> konquerer cache is under the konquerer configurationi dialog
<mrmanic> mine is set to 5 megs
<St0n3-C0l> KDE utilizes more RAM when using SuperKaramba ??
<mrmanic> superkaramba might use a shared library not used by something else.
<mrmanic> kde memory use is actually kind of interesting
<St0n3-C0l> hm
<St0n3-C0l> eh
<St0n3-C0l> I feel GNOME uses less memory than KDE
<mrmanic> you might be right
<mrmanic> I somehow manage to use up over 800 megs of memory on various stuff
<mrmanic> here's the thing
<mrmanic> if you use a lot of kde apps
<mrmanic> you'll reap more benefits from the shared memory/shared libraries included in kde
<mrmanic> or you'll tend to, anyway
<St0n3-C0l> yeah
<mrmanic> if you don't use a lot of kde apps, you probably won't
<mrmanic> there are some pretty compelling reasons to use kde apps, though.
<mrmanic> konversation and kopete integration with kontact.
<mrmanic> they fit together very nicely
<St0n3-C0l> when I use Karamba...alot of memory is utilized like 230-240 megs out of 256mb
<mrmanic> ouch
<mrmanic> I don't use karamba
<mrmanic> I recall it being a bit of a memory hog
<St0n3-C0l> maybe thats the reason
<mrmanic> are you getting your info from top or from someplace else?
<St0n3-C0l> from Karamba's sysinfo
<St0n3-C0l> wait a min
<mrmanic> what about when you do top when karamba is running?
<mrmanic> do you get similar info from top?
<St0n3-C0l> dun know :P never checked..but then other things take time to start
<mrmanic> what are you running karamba for?
<mrmanic> are you doing it for an osx style dock?
<mrmanic> if so, you might try kooldock.
<St0n3-C0l> nah
<mrmanic> oko
<mrmanic> er, ok
<St0n3-C0l> I don't understand one thing...when GNOME starts KDE apps it takes some time but starts with their default theme
<St0n3-C0l> but when KDE starts GNOME apps it doesn't take any time but just start with no theme thingie :P
<mrmanic> you might need to install the qt-gtk converter thingy
<St0n3-C0l> hmm...if that will work...i'll thankful of yours ;)
<mrmanic> well, that should make it so that gtk apps get loaded with the qt theme (or a close approximation)
<kkathman> mrmanic: do you know if there is a way to adjust the icon spacing on the desktop?
<St0n3-C0l> aham thanks
<mrmanic> kkathman: no, I looked around but couldn't find anything.
<kkathman> yeah I cant either
<kkathman> mine seem to be spaced a little too far apart
<St0n3-C0l> mrmanic: one clipboard thing is really nice in KDE
<mrmanic> St0n3-C0l: one clipboard think?  you mean klipper?
<kkathman> well Im off to bed...cyall tomorrow (or later today)
<kkathman> kkathman-asleep
<St0n3-C0l> yeah
<mrmanic> later kkathman 
<mrmanic> St0n3-C0l: klipper is pretty useful.  I find some of its added functionality (popups, etc) annoying, but that's all off by default so no biggie
<St0n3-C0l> yeah
<St0n3-C0l> is there something like klipper for gnome ?
<mrmanic> no idea
<mrmanic> you can run kicker in gnome
<St0n3-C0l> dont u think kicker hangs ?
<St0n3-C0l> i mean sometimes it just freeze
<St0n3-C0l> when u select taskbar things...
<mrmanic> not on my system
<St0n3-C0l> hm..
<mrmanic> like, there might be a tiny pause, but it's generally a quick jump
<St0n3-C0l> yeah
<St0n3-C0l> i'll make a screenshot when this will happen :P
<mrmanic> I'm off to bed myself
<mrmanic> Catch you on the flipside
<St0n3-C0l> ok bye ;)
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, I was sleeping
<mikl> ack, bogofilter seems to be broken :(
<da_didi> hi
<da_didi> i just installed kubuntu on the 2nd computer and they share one monitor over a "kvm". But the kde is a little bit too far left moved and i can't change it at the monitor.. Is it possible to calibrate the X window somewhere else?
<closure> hrm
<closure> weird
<da_didi> the windows on the same computer ist okay and/or calibrated by software (nvidia)
<closure> no idea
<closure> sounds strange though
<da_didi> and idea where to ask?
<closure> you can try the forum
<closure> www.ubuntuforums.org
<ok023> how to make kubuntu auto-connect with router?
<ok023> anyone here
<da_didi> sorry?
<ok023> y/
<da_didi> auto-connect?
<ok023> yes,to internet
<da_didi> edit the /etc/network/interfaces
<da_didi> i can paste you some lines in a query
<ok023> i have dhcp server
<da_didi> even then you edit the file
<da_didi>  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> does ubuntu support sata ?
<da_didi> yes
<da_didi> i just installed it some hours ago
<ubuntu> i'm on kubuntu live
<ubuntu> and i can't find my hard drive !
<da_didi> i had kubuntu install
<da_didi> and via chipset
<ubuntu> in kinfocenter, partition: nothing
<ubuntu> i tried to mount the first partition, windows ntfs
<ubuntu> but it failed
<ubuntu> cuz it not exist !
<ubuntu> doesn't*
<da_didi> ever tryed knoppix or other linux=
<warren> is it me or when you do a /etc/init.d/network it does not update the dhcp(eth0)
<ubuntu> i don't remember the chipset it's intel i915 or something else
<da_didi> warren: you have to restart service /etc/init.d/networking restart orso
<ubuntu> i can't download e driver for my hard drive ?
<warren> err.. it does not update the ip 
* warren is not a noob 
<ubuntu> lol
<da_didi> then you know /sbin/ifconfig
<warren> bah too lazy for long commands ... 
<warren> and i type /etc/init.d/network restart at lightnin fast speed 
<warren> hm will lookinto it later.. 
<ubuntu> ... kubuntu is so good, i want it ! is it possible to download a driver ?
<Tm_T> what driver?
<da_didi> ubuntu: normaly the driver should be in the kernel already
<ubuntu> for a hard drive ?
<ubuntu> sata ?
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> it's in kernel already?
<da_didi> or with a driver disk (windows uses this way)
<ubuntu> yeah i'm a noob i won't be able to compile the kernel
<ubuntu> how can i look if it's in the kernel ?
<warren> less /boot/config-2.6.10-5-386
<da_didi> IIRC "modprobe" and then the module
<warren> to see if the module is compiled in the kernel 
<warren> lsmod list he modules being used
<Drako60> does anyone know how to get nvida sound working, i hear gnome sounds but nothing else
<warren> die warren is a alias for killall -9 warren 
* warren dies
<ubuntu> is libata for p-ata or for the both ?
<warren> hey i have the ubuntu package for monotone... where do i upload it ?? 
<ubuntu> lsmod => there is libata
<warren> or so 
<lwizardl> hi
<warren> hey 
<ubuntu> what's the fuck... ?
<warren> btw any one plans packaging the debian version of yast 
<ubuntu> ubuntu live: no hard drive
<ubuntu> ubuntu install: my hard drive 200gb ut
<lwizardl> can someone help me with a copy config problems
<ubuntu> i can't find partitions, it wants just install ubuntu on all the hard drive
<da_didi> ubuntu: have a look without the installer, there is a point "create partitons by hand" or so
<ubuntu> yeah i know, but i can't
<ubuntu> it's: use all the hard drive
<ubuntu> or by hand: all the hard drive !
<da_didi> well, i have a ntfs and a decrypted partition and he noticed all
<spreda> does kubuntu save the mbr before writing grub to it?
<ubuntu> that's why i don't understand
<ubuntu> and in live version there si no hard drive
<ubuntu> no i hav'nt install ubuntu
<lwizardl> i have a onboard Nvidia GeForce4 MX with a HP M700 monitor and only scren res i have is 640x480 or 320x240
<smouche-bed> ubuntu, what partitions do you have already?
<ubuntu> when i saw i couldn't create prtitions i abandone
<da_didi> lwizardl: reconfigure xserver-xorg or so
<da_didi> or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu> i have a ntfs partition with winxp
<ubuntu> an other in vfat with data
<ubuntu> and 2 partitions: backup and recover ntsf i think, it's the winxp oem version
<lwizardl> da_didi: i'm new to this I just did the install
<ubuntu> and ubuntu can't find them
<lwizardl> surprise I managed to get it installed with dualboot winxp
<lwizardl> err i'm surprised
<ubuntu> ..... !!!!!!!
<ubuntu> i munted /dev/hda on /mnt/win
<ubuntu> it's the cdrom !
<ubuntu> dev/hda ? cd ?
<da_didi> lwizardl: while the install, he ask you about the resolution of the screen
<da_didi> .oO(it, not he)
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> not english ?
<ubuntu> ahah
<da_didi> sometimes i am already speaking with my computers
<lwizardl> da_didi: i didn't see anything about screen
<ubuntu> i'm french... i'm 16... i certainly made lot's of mistakes
<da_didi> lwizardl: which resolution do you want to have?
<da_didi> 1024x.. or higher?
<Tm_T> ubuntu: heh, my cdrmo is also /dev/hda
<ubuntu> 1280
<lwizardl> 1280
<ubuntu> ok but there is nothing on hdb or hdc !
<lwizardl> thats what my windows res is
<ubuntu> is the hard disk on hdz ?
<da_didi> lwizardl: then i upload some lines you just have to paste in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Drako60> anyone help me get my nvidia sound working?
<ubuntu> sorry i'm a newb
<ubuntu> alsa, osp ?
<Drako60> oss
<ubuntu> oss* right
<ubuntu> lol
<Drako60> i can hear then in the gui but nothing else
<Tm_T> ubuntu: it depends your hardware settings :p
<ubuntu> well how can i see if a have my fucking hard disk recognize by unbuntu ?
<Tm_T> ubuntu: I think sata have it's own hw codes than pata
<da_didi> lwizardl: http://bacchus.ghb.fh-furtwangen.de/~didi/public/download/xorg.txt just remove the comments and justify the graphic card and so..
<Tm_T> ubuntu: so it might be sda or something
<da_didi> and paste it in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<da_didi> there is allready such a pust
<da_didi> *part
<ubuntu> ooook...
<ubuntu> i'll try sda
<lwizardl> ok what do i use to open that xorg.conf?
<da_didi> sudo nano /etc/X11.. for example
<ubuntu> thhhhhhhhxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<ubuntu> it's SDA !!!!
<ubuntu> yeaaaaaah
<ubuntu> thx very much
<ubuntu> i'm going to eat
<ubuntu> thx
<ubuntu> bybye
<Tm_T> oh, it is sda? I just quessed :p
<Tm_T> an educated quess
<Tm_T> g
<Tm_T> whatever, shover ->
<da_didi> i also have sda for my sata
<lwizardl> ok da_didi i got the xorg.conf open in kate(?) what do i need to do (don't want to mess something up and have to redo the install)
<da_didi> one moment
<da_didi> there is maybe a better way
<lwizardl> in my conf file i have alot of screen res's
<da_didi> there exits a programm "xorgconfig"
<da_didi> lwizardl: just add the other resolutions as in my file shown
<lwizardl> my current is "DefaultDepth 24" and 24 says "Modes  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400""
<da_didi> strange
<da_didi> is in the kcontrolcenter the resolution right?
<lwizardl> think a reboot would fix?
<da_didi> dunno
<lwizardl> i'll give that a try
<lwizardl> brb
<smouche> Drako60, what kind of sound files are you trying to hear/
<smouche> ?
<Drako60> dvd, vob, avi, mp3 ect ect
<smouche> maybe you simply don't have the codecs
<Drako60> i got mplayer working had to switch ao=alsa to ao=oss in mplayer.conf
<da_didi> or the kmix is not turned or so..
<Drako60> no i made sure the mixer was unmuted and turned up
<Drako60> but i got it working now so no worries
<smouche> Drako60, you might try installing xine-ui, that seems to bring stuff in with it that could help, w32 codecs and such
<smouche> otherwise, if you haven't checke www.ubuntuguide.org yet, that could help
<Drako60> xine-ui for video or audio?
<smouche> both, I think, mainly video
<Drako60> ahh ok
<smouche> see, you probably have the xine engine on there already, but not all the proprietary codecs or wrappers, whatever
<smouche> how are you today, Tm_T?
<Drako60> mplayer
<Drako60> mplayer is all i need
<smouche> mplayer depends on an engine like xine, doesn't it?  And the players no good if you don't have the codecs
<Drako60> mplayer depends on ffmpeg and libav i believe
<smouche> Drake60, while you're trying these things, stuff might hang, and you may have to kill artsd if it's running
<smouche> just guessing here
<lwizardl> ok reboot didn't fix
<da_didi> lwizardl: in kde controlroom there is a option for the resolution, whats there?
<lwizardl> in display i have 640x480 & 320x240
<da_didi> i would backup the xorg.conf and try "sudo xorgconfigure"
<lwizardl> so i goto run and type in sudo xorgconfigure?
<smouche> I think you need a terminal for that, lwizardl --
<smouche> sudo xorgconfig
<lwizardl> ok in the config screens
<lwizardl> hmm says emulate3buttons. i have a 4 button mouse plus a wheel/5th button
<lwizardl> so i say no?
<smouche> I don't know, lwizard1, I only have a touchpad!
<smouche> lwizard1, you might want to google this issue, or check the kubuntu wiki, before altering xorg
<lwizardl> this is my keyboard/mouse http://www.mic-innovations.com/mi/details.cfm?id=KB985W
<smouche> lwizard1, you'll need to google around and see if other people are using that mouse with xorg or xfree, and find out what settings
<smouche> they use, if any, to enable those extra buttons
<lwizardl> k
<smouche> going through the xconfig program will just be trial and error unless
<smouche> you have more info on your hardware on linux in general
<smouche> lwizardl: , you might get lucky and find other folks have similar hardware,
<smouche> and they may have posted their own xorg.conf that you could copy from
<smouche> lwizardl: check on #ubuntu too, if you haven't already.
<lwizardl> nope i haven't
<smouche> lwizardl: a lot more people are on there, you might have more luck for general config issues -- good luck! Ciao
<lwizardl> thanks
<ana150> hi, what was the command, to change utf-8 to iso-8859-15?
<ana150> something about the packages
<Tm_T> smouche_off_to_w: fine thanks :)
<zub> Hello, is there a way to see your old non-formatted HD after installing Kubuntu? I like my old files :(
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<zub> The question is how ;)
<ana150> you have just mount it :)
<Tm_T> zub: try in konqi "media:/"
<zub> okay...
<ana150> i suggest www.ubuntuguide.org
<Tm_T> haha
<ana150> :)
<ana150> hey, anybody? how can i change language encoding to iso-8559-15?
<Tm_T> ana150: hmm, you are from where?
<ana150> finland :)
<Tm_T> ana150: /j #ubuntu-fi, I explain there
<ana150> :)
<zub> Ugh, now I have to enable cookies to use MSN... I should have stayed with win 3.11 :(
<Tm_T> hahaha
<zub> This confuses me though, I apparently enabled as many cookies as I could, but it still won't let me on Linux :P
<Tm_T> ehhh
<Tm_T> what app?
<zub> kopete...
<Tm_T> zub: strange...
<zub> I agree
<da_didi> hmm, i dont't hear anything in my kubuntu system, strange. oss is loaded and looks like it works
<da_didi> the volume is up and not muted..
<KaiL> interesting...
<KaiL> kdelibs-data does it destructive work even if knetworkconf isn't installed
<da_didi> KaiL: any idea about:
<Akrame> why kubuntu is better than ubuntu ?
<da_didi> [14:39:23]  <da_didi> hmm, i dont't hear anything in my kubuntu system, strange. oss is loaded and looks like it works
<da_didi> [14:39:43]  <da_didi> the volume is up and not muted..
<KaiL> Akrame: because it's KDE :)
<da_didi> Akrame: it use kde instead of gnome
<Akrame> :P
<KaiL> da_didi: any strange sound hardware?
<da_didi> KaiL: no, the last debian worked also with OSS and ALSA. oss is loaded
<KaiL> kubuntu uses alsa
<da_didi> i also tryed alsa, no effect
<KaiL> there are normally no oss devices (you need alsa-oss for them)
<xe||> da_didi: is it sound in general or just system sounds?
<da_didi> sound in general
<da_didi> on my notebook it work
<Akrame> ok
<Akrame> is kde quicker than gnome ?
<da_didi> it is nicer :)
<da_didi> i will read the forum now
<Aircobra> hello
<xwing> can someone help me with configuring kubuntu for my monitor/video card this 640x480/320x240 only sucks
<Tm_T_> :)
<Japsu> hey, I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop, and my cardbus prism54 WLANIC worked during the installation. However, after having booted to the new system, it no longer works. iwconfig shows "NOT READY" as the state of the device.
<Japsu> How do I get it to work?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Japsu: first question, you are from?
<Japsu> Tm_T: what do you mean? country? Finland...
<Japsu> I fail to see how that's relevant...
<mikl> Agreed :)
<Tm_T> Japsu: /j #ubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> mikl: so we can use finnish ;)
<Japsu> :D
<Japsu> lol
<mikl> Are you finish? No, I'm danish :)
<Tm_T> mikl: we are
<Tm_T> finnish
<Tm_T> not finish =)
<mikl> It was a pun :)
<Japsu> gah. :P
<ubuntu> re
<mikl> who is ubuntu 
<ZeCrazyTux> it's me
<mikl> oh, right
<ZeCrazyTux> lol
<ZeCrazyTux> well, i've a big pb !
<mikl> :)
<ZeCrazyTux> of partioning..
<ZeCrazyTux> i've a partition ntfs for winxp
<ZeCrazyTux> deux for backup and recover (oem version of winxp)
<ZeCrazyTux> and an other partition fat 
<ZeCrazyTux> with data on it
<ZeCrazyTux> in windows: partition magic failed
<ZeCrazyTux> on linux (ubuntu live): nothing to partioning ,
<ZeCrazyTux> ?
<ZeCrazyTux> morehower the hard drive is with a sata controller
<ZeCrazyTux> => sda, no more hda....
<ZeCrazyTux> can someone help me ?
<ZeCrazyTux> ????
<ZeCrazyTux> ok
<ZeCrazyTux> ...
<kkathman> good day all, anyone around?
<da_didi> yes
<blueeel> hi there... any way of getting GD-lib for PHP installed without recompiling php ?
<kkathman> what does the GD-lib do?
<blueeel> kkathman: some graphics functions...
<kkathman> ahh, hmm I wonder if those are standard in the PHP5 thats installed with xampp
<blueeel> xampp?
<kkathman> yes xampp
<kkathman> xampp is a one click install for PHP, Apache and MySQL
<buz> evil
<kkathman> evil?
<buz> yeah
<kkathman> why
<buz> people who cant install that stuff themselves should better  not be running it at all
<kkathman> ohhh now thats a bit of an extreme statement I think
<_max> yeah
<_max> buz, you were one of them before
<_max> and don't deny it
<buz> i was not. my first apache i compiled from source
<_max> how did you do that?
<_max> you must have learned it from somewhere
<kkathman> I develop web sites for customers and it works terrific for me as a local server for testing, which is all I need it for
<_max> or did an angel from the sky tell you how to compile
<buz> that's the point: you should LEARN it
<_max> yes
<buz> just clicking on something doesn't learn you much
<kkathman> if you are going to run an outside server I agree tho
<buz> its not like apache is totally undocumented ;)
<buz> well for local stuff it's probably ok
<buz> as long as its properly firewalled at least
<kkathman> there are some very good books on LAMP installs and maintenance
<_max> sorry to misjudge you buz
<NTolerance> what's wrong with simple program installers?
<buz> n/p
<kkathman> and O'Reilly makes a great book for Apache
<buz> i just see too damn many lusers running stuff they'd better not be running
<buz> the WAMP guys are the worst of them all
<kkathman> buz I do agree with that
<NTolerance> i guess i shouldn't be running Linux at all :D
<buz> it's not wrong per se
<buz> for most apps it's just fine
<buz> but for security sensitive stuff like servers, users should know what they're doing
<NTolerance> i see your point
<buz> personally, i don't compile firefox from sources, either ;)
<NTolerance> that was gonna be my next question
<kkathman> I worry a little at comments like that because one of the goals of the entire Linux/F00S movement is to demystify it so that people wont be afraid to try it
<NTolerance> but even so, an easy installer can still help experienced users going faster, then they can configure stuff later
<buz> the same sticks for windows just as much
<buz> sure, you can set up exchange with 10 clicks
<buz> and 10min later it will be owned
<NTolerance> get set up faster, rather
<kkathman> if we perpetuate the "difficult-ness" of Linux etc, it will just drive them further to M$ :(
<NTolerance> you are right kkathman
<NTolerance> Linux desktops have come a long way....it's been a good thing, but they're not there yet
<blueeel> how do i restart apache without rebooting ?
<buz> linux ain't difficult for most stuff. or say windows ain't easy for servers, either
<buz> apachectl restart
<kkathman> NTolerance: correct, and it has been dominated by the "elitists" for a long time which tends to scare your average user away
<NTolerance> windows servers are a PITA IMHO
<buz> exactly
<NTolerance> we have an NT4 box here and i really hate it
<buz> personally, i refuse to touch any windows servers
<buz> that stuff breaks for no reason at all
<NTolerance> i dislike it when the elitists don't support robust desktop linuxes
<buz> i'm all for robust desktop linuxes
<buz> but not for dummy servers
<buz> properly firewalled desktop linux is probably a lot better than XPee
<NTolerance> speaking of firewalls
<NTolerance> i'm running Kubuntu here on a laptop which is usually on it's own private network, but say if i go to an airport or cafe and hook up to an unprotected WAP, do i really need a firewall with Kubuntu?
<akrano> im in love with the alloy kde style
<NTolerance> i'm in love with baghira
<buz> i guess it wouldn't hurt
<NTolerance> wouldn't hurt, but is it worth it?
<NTolerance> if not, i don't bother
<buz> it mostly depends on what services are running on your machine
<NTolerance> the only server type service i have is ssh
<NTolerance> i think
<buz> if everything is running on 127.0.0.1 that's ok
<NTolerance> actually
<buz> you sure? kubuntu got quite a few running by default
<NTolerance> i do have a samba share, passworded with write access
<NTolerance> to only my home dir
<NTolerance> don't haxor me :(
<buz> at that point i'd probably do firewall it on unknown networks
<buz> or just shutdown samba
<akrano> NTolerance, that wasn't very intelligent to say
<carambol> hi how i get opera as a item in K-menu
<carambol> ?
<NTolerance> no big deal
<buz> right click on the kmenu and select menu editor
<carambol> but I dont know the path
<buz> mhh then how do you start it?
<carambol> Alt+F2
<akrano> someone should make an IRC client that supports windows tiling
<buz> wtf does alt f2 do
<akrano> get you the Run window
<carambol> it opens Opera
<NTolerance> is there an easy to stop/restart samba without rebooting?
<buz> if Opera works, that probably works for kmenu command as well
<da_didi>  /etc/init.d/samba restart
<NTolerance>  /etc/init.d/samba stop will stop it as well?
<da_didi> normaly :)
<carambol> buz, it did appeared in K-menu
<carambol> not
<_denis> mans
<da_didi> i still don't hear anything, i checked alsamixer and even aplay doesn't play something. aplay -l shows my card and it is not muted or something like this
<_denis> can you help me for my Kubuntu?
<da_didi> any idea?
<_denis> i?
<kkathman> carambol right click on the K-menu and choose Menu Editor
<akrano> anyone here uses a PIM in linux?
<carambol> when i use the menu-editor i get the icon in the menu
<carambol> but it doesnt work
<dennisc> Too many people named Dennis hey ;-)
<carambol> becuase i dont know the path
<mennis> :)
<buz> mhh
<kkathman> carambol  do a   whereis opera   at the shell and it will tell you
<kkathman> its most likely in /usr/bin
<carambol> ok kkathman
<kkathman> at least thats where mine was
<kkathman> wow talk about stable...my Linux boxes now have been running 18d straight, no boot whatsoever :)
<NTolerance> i had my windows xp machine up for like 48 days before
<Tm_T> kkathman: o/
<smouche> hey kkathman, Tm_T -- how are you gentlemen?
<Tm_T> smouche: hi! I'm fine thank you, how are you?
<smouche> pretty good, considering I'm at work!
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> surrounded by folks on windows
<carambol> thnx kkathman and buz
<carambol> succeeded
<dennisc> Well my relativly fresh kubuntu has borked, I can't start akregator and after logout-login kicker (bar at bottom) failed to load items and its empty
<smouche> I plugged in my kubuntu lappy and I'm happy
<Tm_T> kkathman: 18 days? that's nothing yet =)
<dennisc> lucky for the right mouse menu
<dennis_da_menace> I need a lappy
<dennisc> So i think i have some file corruption can I clean the current account to fresh or create a new account?
<NTolerance> lappys are great
<NTolerance> i know wireless is an old thing, but it still amazes me
<Tm_T> dennisc: just move your .kde directory :)
<arkano> How can I add the Trash icon on to my desktop?
<smouche> kkathman, any luck with java, opera, etc?
<NTolerance> what's the best firewall for kubuntu, firestarter or guarddog?
<dennisc> Can I checksum the installed kubuntu or is windows style erase and install quiker then looking for the answer?
<NTolerance> what's wrong with your install?
<dennisc> don't know but the only user seems borked
<NTolerance> can you be more detailed? is it just a KDE thing?
<osh> how can i get sound working in kubuntu64?
<smouche> I'd love never to have to reboot, but I haven't been able to get this thing to suspend to disk.
<da_didi> osh: i just needed two hours till now.. and now the mic..
<NTolerance> i've given up on klaptop altogether
<NTolerance> :(
<osh> da_didi: No more than two? You're quick. ;-)
<NTolerance> i really want to run KDE 3.4 though, and the only current distros that have it that i know of are Kubuntu, Suse, and PC-BSD
<NTolerance> i'm sure there are others
<NTolerance> i want to try PC-BSD
<da_didi> osh: nobody told me the meaning of "capture" :)
<dennisc> Does creating a new user work (I read it had an error in this first kubuntu release)? If i can create a new user and it works as expected...
<blueeel> how do i find out what the default install directory for postgresql is?
<osh> blueeel: isn't there a postgres.conf in /etc?
<blueeel> osh: yup!
<dennisc> NTolerance: If Kubuntu does not work with your hardware you could try kanotix.com based on the hwdetection of knoppix
<NTolerance> thx for the tip, i'll look it up
<buz> WTF is pc bsd?
<NTolerance> desktop bsd
<NTolerance> www.pcbsd.org
<buz> based on what? freebsd5?
<buz> freebsd5 is buggy PoS
<NTolerance> based on 5.3
<buz> iew
<NTolerance> so is Kubuntu
<osh> blueeel: And doesn't that contain the default location for the postgres.db?
<buz> 4.X was a rock solid os
<buz> but 5 is unstable
<blueeel> osh: dunno... looking though it right now...
<arkano> guys, I asked in KDE but they don't know... how can I add the trash icon to to my desktop?
<Tm_T> ehh
<NTolerance> dennisc: how is kanotix different from knoppix....distrowatch still says it's a livecd
<Tm_T> arkano: we know in #kde ;p
<arkano> :)
<dennisc> kanotix fixes knoppix to become hard disk install friendly and fully debian compatible
<Tm_T> make icon and write it's destination to be "trash:/" or something
<dennisc> deian sid
<arkano> Tm_T, I tried that, but when the trash is full, the icon doesnt change
<Tm_T> arkano: ok, dunno then
<da_didi> how to get the mic working?
<osh> Sweet. Now I've got sound too... =)
<Tm_T> hmm, I just plugged the jack
<Tm_T> plug in the jack
<da_didi> doesnt work
<da_didi> in the alsa mixer it looks like okay
<da_didi> but in skype with echo123 i don't hear my voice
* xe|| 's skype-mic also doesn't work...
<osh> Unfortunatly kaffeine crashes with "bad file descriptor" when trying to play an mpeg. :-/
<da_didi> xe||: but others use the mic? should i try something like audacity for recording?
<xe||> actually i never tried if the mic would work in other applications...
<xe||> is there some audio recorder proggy?
<da_didi> audacity
* xe|| apt-gets audacity
<NTolerance> dennisc: thx for the info
<NTolerance> i will try it out
<dennisc> ok
<Tm_T> audacity is allright
<prego> xe||, you might aswell install skype and call to echo123 (test service for skype)
<osh> Is there a way to add "universe" from kynaptic or do I have to edit the files manually?
<prego> xe||, see skype installation instructions at ubuntuguide.org
<Tm_T> osh: well, editting sources.list is very easy
<Tm_T> so it's not a problem
<osh> Tm_T: No, not for me. But I'm holding unix class for morons... sorry, beginners and management next week and would like to give them a little something to practice on. I'm thinking ubuntu/kubuntu/knoppix so that they won't break anything on their windows-machines. So far ubuntu is a bit better but I'm a KDE-fan myself... :-/
<Tm_T> eh, why ubuntu is better?
<Tm_T> than kubuntu
<Tm_T> yes, you can use _same_ apps
<Tm_T> yes, you _get_ _same_ apps
<Tm_T> so where's the problem?
<osh> Tm_T: It's a bit more polished atm. I'm sure that will change though. 
<Tm_T> osh: hmm, maybe you're right
<osh> Tm_T: synaptic is slightly better than kynaptic, and yes, I could get synaptic but for those who'll see linux for the first time I want it to be as polished as possible. Everything (sort of) should be there from the start.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> osh: my first Linux install was Debian Woody =)
<Tm_T> my first *nix install was netBSD
<prego> osh, I'm gnome fan, but I use KDE apps when I really need them. For instance I cannot live without lyx (Qt of course, Xforms is a pain)---
<osh> Tm_T: Dunno what my first linux was. What was it that was popular before redhat? I know I switched to redhat somewhere around version5. First unix was probably SVR4 or Irix.
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> hi there Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> osh: there's no point to start from the easiest one I think =)
<prego> osh, I began with slackware, then redhat 4.1, ... I feel so old....
<Tm_T> heh
<osh> prego: Arcane is more like it... ;-)
<prego> osh, I also use konqueror: I really need that filesize view
<prego> osh, :-P
<osh> prego: Hmm, RH4 sounds familiar. Perhaps I remember 5 because it was much better? Did they do something to the installer in that version? 
<prego> osh, RH4.1 was a big step forward at that time. Trust me. INMHO 5.0 was a pain, 5.1 was decent and 5.2 was there installed in my computer for long (until 6.2 which was again the good one of the 6.x series, which I changed with 7.1 - 7.0 was not for me neither)
<kkathman> hey Tm_T do you know if its possible to change the colors in Konsole...like for displaying the files when you do an ls -l etc
<prego> osh, then, after using 7.2 for quite long time, I swithced to 9, which I really liked until I tested SuSE9.2, and I loved it... until I saw ubuntu being soooo speedy... a long arcane history indeed ;-P
<Tm_T> kkathman: heh, check your .bashrc
<kkathman> ok thanks Tm_T :)
<kkathman> cd 
<kkathman> oops
<prego> kkathman, be careful or you'll write your password around here ;-)
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> prego: but you can't see because it appears as *****
<NTolerance> bash.org?
<prego> lol
<NTolerance> hehe
<dennisc> Yes, I think i have seen a colourfull konsole somewhere
<prego> sudo apt-get install expresso
<prego> oops
<NTolerance> ssh prego@prego.com
<NTolerance> oops
<NTolerance> :P
<prego> ;-P I whis I had my own domain, btw
<prego> whish
<NTolerance> me too, but i'm cheap
<osh> prego: Long indeed. (Sorry was away for a bit).
<Tm_T> NTolerance: hmm, so I get you whole night for just couple dollars yay?
<Tm_T> hmm, I wanted kekkonen.net but some asshole domainseller got it
<kkathman> good morning Diablo-D3  :)
<osh> What does "held packages" mean?
<dennisc> Well, there we go kUser failed on me, another step closer to full reinstall:-)
<Diablo-D3> hey kkathman 
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: Howzit goin today sir?
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: Do you recommend that I run a spyware/antivirus on my Linux boxes or not worry about it if I have a firewall?
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<NTolerance> yes Tm_T, i'm cheap
<NTolerance> is it true that XFree86 doesn't support transparent windows in X?
<osh> NTolerance: Yep. It's in x.org but not very good support for it.
<dell500> howdy, i'm havin some problems with my resolution, i cacn't change it in KDE and I was wondering what I might need to do to get it to work
<NTolerance> hrm
<osh> Ehrm? No support for mp3 in kubuntu? It plays oggs just fine but refuse to play any of my mp3s. Weird...
<NTolerance> what about the transparent menus in KDE, does that require xorg?
<osh> NTolerance: That's cheating. It's not really transparent, just a snapshot from the screen below the menu. Have something move under it and You'll see.
<NTolerance> ah, so i could presumably run KDE 3.4 with XFree and get those menus?
<osh> Is there something I should add to kubuntu (some apt-source) to get it to work out of the box? Like PLF for Mandrake. You know, support for mp3, divx and all those things that you have to have.
<osh> NTolerance: Yes. No problems there.
<NTolerance> cool thx
<NTolerance> osh, did you run the ubuntu setup scripts?
<NTolerance> hai-0.8 and ubuntusetup.sh ?
<osh> NTolerance: No, not that I know of. Will find those and have a look at them... =)
<NTolerance> yeah, they're in the Hoary customization forums
<NTolerance> i think one of them or both add mp3 support
<NTolerance> i ran both after installing kubuntu and i can play mp3s
<osh> NTolerance: They're not on disk?
<NTolerance> no , you gotta download them
<osh> NTolerance: from ubuntulinux.org?
<dell500> can someone help me with my resolution problem??
<NTolerance> from www.ubuntuforums.org, do a search for the scritps
<osh> dell500: Have a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. You can change setup from there. It's a bit tricky though. Don't know of any gui-tools for it.
<dell500> osh
<dell500> oops :)
<dell500> osh, i've done that and i think i might have messed up the config file for xorg cause i stole a portion from the XFree file
<Tm_T> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm?
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: um dude
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, some of my "misfuctioning KDE" problems disappeared
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: there is no such thing as linux spyware or viruses
<dell500> osh: my original xorg.conf files had a bunch of SubSection "Display" sections, I narrowed it down to a depth of 24 and my prefered displays, can't change it in KDE (i'm on an ATI based board as well)
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: you should run a firewall (tada, its built into linux), but thats aboutit
<kkathman> ok thanks Diablo thats excellent
<Tm_T> Riddell: after I reinstalled that new kdelibs-data
<osh> Oops, wife calls. Time to go.
<kkathman> great Diablo-D3  do you have a reference for configuring the firewall in Linux that I might check out?
<Tm_T> AND logout from KDE
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: apt-get install shorewall
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: and then learn how to use that
<Diablo-D3> afk
<Tm_T> kkathman: Firestarter
<Tm_T> easytouse
<Tm_T> maybe too easy =)
<nanomad> just a simple question...how do I change my print driver under kubuntu?
<Tm_T> nanomad: in KDE ?
<nanomad> sure
<Tm_T> nanomad: try Kcontrol
<nanomad> broken...cant be administrator...
<nanomad> so?
<nanomad> and why i cant login on localhost:631
<kkathman> Tm_T and Diablo-D3  Now, if I have a NAT router at home, I really dont need a software firewall right?
<jjesse> i opened up firefox today and i can't open any menus, can't open the history drop down or anything 
<kkathman> cuz it pretty much does the same thing
<jjesse> after a minute or so firefox closes on me
<Tm_T> kkathman: not really, but you have it in kernel already
<Tm_T> kkathman: firestarter is only configuring etc GUI
<kkathman> thanks Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: np
<NTolerance> is there any easy way to tell what server services i have running?
<Tm_T> hmm
<NTolerance> top and kde sys guard give too much info
<dell500> how do i change my resolution in KDE??
<NTolerance> dell500: i'm sure you tried control center -> peripherals -> display?
<Tm_T> dell500: righclick in desktop... configure desktop ->
<NTolerance> that oo
<NTolerance> too
<Tm_T> :)
<dell500> done all that
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> and?
<dell500> I get the "Your X server doesn't support resizing or rotating... X server 4.3 .... blah blah ... RANR 1.1"
<dell500> i've got 4.3 and i'm not sure about randr
<Tm_T> wtf
<dell500> i used synaptic to find RANDR but i didn't find it
<da_bon_bon> hey, how do i lock my sms inbox ? i dont want anyone reading me personal sms msgs...
<Tm_T> sms inbox?
<Tm_T> where? what?
<dell500> lol, both here and ubuntu said the same thing "your what?"
<Tm_T> dell500: hmm, you have really interesting problem there btw :)
<dell500> Tm_T,  thanks
<dell500> i've been searchin for a little bit cause i tried getting Countr-Strike Source to work, and it crashed and my resolution went to 640x480 and i had to "push" my mouse to goto the edges of the desktop
<dell500> while searching for an answer for this lol
<dell500> sucked
<dennisc> Can one really simply remove the .kde dir as found in home dir to reset the user account to default?
<Tm_T> dell500: hmm, tried to restart your X already?
<Tm_T> dell500: I think yes, rename it so you have backup
<Tm_T> dennisc: 
<dell500> Tm_T, i jsut did that
<Tm_T> ok
<dell500> i changd my config file back to the backup
<Tm_T> :)
<dell500> i think xrandr isn't enabled or something
<Tm_T> hmm
<dell500> cause i just ran "xrandr" in console, and it gave me this:
<dell500> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<Tm_T> :o
<dell500> any idea?
<Tm_T> hmm, xorg.conf...
<dell500> do you need to enable it in xorg.conf?
<dennisc> dell500 does your conf file look ok?
<dennisc> does it name the wanted and supported resoloutions?
<dell500> dennisc, yup
<dell500> i have the HorizSync and VerRefresh for this monitor as well
<dell500> should this option be enabled, btw? Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<dell500> for games and such
<dennisc> type man: in conqueror
<dell500> what am i looking for
<dell500> ?
<dennisc> man:xorg.conf
<dennisc> type that in the browser 
<dell500> k
<dell500> what am i lookin' for?
<dennisc> don't know your as far as me now just wanted to show you where the info was
<dell500> oh lol
<dell500> ok, i'm in synaptic right now and i did a search for randr, and i found the gnome applet for it and some other stuff
<dell500> the libs are isntalled for it....
<slow-motion> hello
<dennisc> hi
<slow-motion> is there an apt-get source for the java runtime environment? i dont know what of the java stuff i shall take in kynaptic
<dell500> slow-motion, the ubuntuguide.org has a JRE howto for java
<kkathman> slow-motion you want to go here to get the JRE and do a dpkg -i :  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> its like sun-j2rel1.5_1_5.0_update02 something
<kkathman> but its a deb file
<Tm_T> hmm
<kkathman> at least thats what I got and it works fine...
<kkathman> firestarter wont run tho
<kkathman> hmm
<Tm_T> just download JRE package from sun.com, run it, and copy all files to /usr/java/
<Tm_T> kkathman: ?
<kkathman> yeah installed it...clicked....just attempts to start and then goes away
<Tm_T> kkathman: try in konsole "sudo firestarter"
<Tm_T> yes, you must run it as a root
<kkathman> hmmm
<slow-motion> thank you
<kkathman> I did a chmod on it tho
<Tm_T> eh
<kkathman> weird...works from command line but not an icon...hmm
<Tm_T> kkathman: because that icon is misconfigured by default
<kkathman> no I configured it myself
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> ok, let's see
<kkathman> did a sudo firestarter
<Tm_T> try "gksu -g /usr/sbin/firestarter"
<Tm_T> it ask password when you run it, secure
<kkathman> well Im not gonna worry about this, cuz I have a NAT already :)
<dell500> does fglrx run off the Xfree config and xorg just runs off xorg
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> no use putting a NAT on top of a NAT
<Tm_T> kkathman: heh
<NTolerance> NAT is a good thing
<markc> what are the kubuntu kernel-image debs called ?
<markc> apt-cache sreach kernel doesn't seem to show any images I can install.
<gunny> hey all, does anyone know where amaroK's song database is kept and if I can purge it? I have lots of dupes/ghosts that I need to be rid of
<kkathman> NTolerance: yah it is, but I dont need to double up on it :)
<markc> dpkg -L amarok
<dell500> if i restarted X, would it reload the config files for the fglrx and xorg??
* ztonzy snickers
<ztonzy> Riddell, here +
<ztonzy> ?
<slow-motion> bye and thank you for the help with java
<sarom> guys, I heard there is a kde security patch for ubuntu
<sarom> did it come out yet?
<NTolerance> dell500: yes, as long as you didn't overwrite them 
<NTolerance> or save them
<ztonzy> is it only me that have constant Konqueror crashes ??
<NTolerance> no
<dell500> well i make a backup
<dell500> made
<ztonzy> and also double of files when view directorys as tree ?
<NTolerance> lots of people have that problem, lost of people have the kde-libs bug, and other things
<sarom> http://www.frsirt.com/english/advisories/2005/0459
<sarom> where is this patch?
<sarom> ubuntu update manager doesnt have it
<NTolerance> ok dell500 , just copy your backup files to the normal filenames and reboot
<dell500> brb
* ztonzy does seriously thinking of swtiching to gnome
<error403> nooooooooo
<error403> not the GNOME
<Tm_T> wooops
<error403> the only reason i use Kubuntu was it was stable, worked, and had KDE
<error403> lol
<Tm_T> hmm, my FF works fine with java, strange
<ztonzy> error403, well....it crashes constantly
<ztonzy> Konqueror
<Tm_T> error403: was? worked? had? you mean is, work, has
<error403> heh
<error403> true
<error403> i just installed on a 60GB drive on my laptop
<error403> and im running VMWare for all my M$-based needs
<dell500> man
<dell500> this sucks
<Tm_T> haha
<ztonzy> dell500, what ?
<dell500> ztonzy, resizing my desktop res to what i want it to be
<dell500> ATI sucks
<error403> i wouldnt know, ive only ever used nVidia and other, crappy, things
<error403> like VIA UniChrome   >_<
<NTolerance> is VMWare easy to install in Linux?
<dell500> screw it, i'm gonna go study for my chem final
<dell500> peace
<NTolerance> dell500: 
<ztonzy> dell500, never owned a ATI :)
<NTolerance> may want to boot a knoppix or mepis cd and see if your res is better
<NTolerance> if so, compare the xorg.conf files to see what made the difference
<ztonzy> only me who got crashes with KDE 3.4 (konqueror mostly) ??
<NTolerance> no
<ztonzy> and is SimplyMepis more stable ;) ???
<NTolerance> lots of peop have that problem
<dell500> NTolerance, i'm pretty sure its the ATI/fglrx drivers i installed
<NTolerance> SimplyMepis is more stable, but it has KDE 3.3
<NTolerance> ah
<ztonzy> NTolerance, yah,....thinking of scraping KDE
<dell500> cause ATI doesn't like RANDR or something
<NTolerance> hold your horses ztonzy 
<ztonzy> NTolerance, ;)
<ztonzy> why ?
<NTolerance> there are a few other distros with KDE 3.4, and some of them don't have the crashing
<NTolerance> Suse is one of them supposedly
<NTolerance> KANOTIX is another, I'm gonna try it soon
<error403> NTolerance, yes, VMWare is easy to install
<error403> You just need to make sure you have the source of the kernel you are running
<error403> coz it installs a kernel module
<ztonzy> NTolerance, ok...I got SimplyMepis recommended to me....and I also got another online friend using Debian, havent heard him mention crashers either
<dell500> NTolerance, you think a full reboot would be needed to get things working for 3d accel and my resolution??
<error403> i dont like debian...
<error403> Debian is a pain to install for me
<NTolerance> my Mepis install was very stable
<NTolerance> well dell500 , i don't use the fglrx drivers, so i'm not sure
<error403> both my laptop and desktop get "no screens found" on startx
<dell500> me either
<NTolerance> what vidcard do you have?
<ztonzy> NTolerance, nice
<error403> the only pproblem i found with mepis was the JRE was screwed
<error403> Zend 4.0.1 wont run on it
<NTolerance> dell500: what card do you have?
<NTolerance> damnit
<NTolerance> Mepis doesn't look as good because it's running KDE 3.3
<NTolerance> so meh
<NTolerance> it also doesn't have powernowd
<kkathman> anyone know where the default colors for files are stored?  Im looking to change those colors that show up when you do an ls -l ??  Its not in the bashrc.
<error403> agreed
<error403> but you can compule a new kernel for Mepis
<error403> which i cant seem to do properly under Kubuntu
<NTolerance> kkathman: try man ls and see if it's in there
<NTolerance> worth a try
<error403> can anybody tell me what packages i need to install to have a properly functioning compiler, including for KDE and X apps
<error403> ?
<NTolerance> start with sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<error403> ooo....
<error403> will do
<kkathman> NTolerance: man on what? bashrc??
<NTolerance> ls
<error403> NTolerance, didnt work
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> hmm
<error403> could not find package
<NTolerance> the settings will probably ultimately get saved in bashrc, but i'm pretty sure that it's an ls thing
<NTolerance> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kkathman> ok I'll check that
<error403> NTolerance, i already ran it under sudo
<NTolerance> i could be wrong, but i had to this this in cygwin
<NTolerance> take the "s" off the end
<NTolerance> error403: 
<error403> oh
<error403> ok
<NTolerance> sorry about that
<error403> that looks useful
<error403> next?
<error403> lol
<error403> synaptic, in development section?
<NTolerance> dunno what's next, but build-essential is the best starting ponit
<NTolerance> :D
<dennisc> Well, renaming .kde cleaned up the desktop a bit but not completely.
<error403> i need to make sure i do this properly...
<error403> tried to do too much at once last time
<error403> and VMWare went buggy on me...
<error403> What you use for transferring between windows and linux?
<error403> i use WinSCP
<dell500> yes!
<error403> ?
<NTolerance> kkathman: i had to add alias ls='ls --color=always' to my .bashrc file in cygwin to get colors when running ls
<dell500> restored old config files and it's fine, that was wierd
<dell500> i didn't do anything to the config files cept chang ethe display, guess i did more than i expected
<dennisc> screen res back to normal?
<dell500> yup
<dell500> but my comp isla ggin hardcore
<dell500> for some reason
<error403> i really annoyed someone the yesterday....
<error403> did /exec -o dpkg -l
<NTolerance> error403: i use samba
<error403> how you get samba to work?
<error403> i keep getting odd errors
<error403> using smb4k, yes?
<NTolerance> hold on
<dell500> i wonder what could be causing the lag when i type
<NTolerance> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26438&highlight=samba
<error403> thanks!
<NTolerance> not using smb4k, just samba and konqueror
<NTolerance> np
<error403> ok
<StR> Hi all!
<NTolerance> omghi2u
<StR> have you seen how kde eats your RAM?
<dell500> blah does it lag?? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dell500> nope i guess not
<dell500> :)
<dell500> wierd how a refresh rate on a monitor can do so much :)
<error403> lol
<NTolerance> KDE eats RAM, but at least it gives it back unlike Windows
<error403> KDE doesnt eat my RAM
<NTolerance> Linux does that rather
<NTolerance> but you see my point
<error403> NTolerance, im with you on that one!
<NTolerance> :D
<error403> i've suddenly become a huge fan of nano as a text editor
<StR> NTolerance: I have almos all of my 512M used, and when I exit some programs, I don't get my ram back
<dell500> hmmmm now 3d accel doesn't work, bb
<dennisc> kde does not eat ram it uses it as effiently as possible for speed 
<NTolerance> something is wrong StR 
<NTolerance> i dunno what though
<NTolerance> check top or kde sys guard to see what program is using it all
<StR> NTolerance: well.. I have at the top: Xorg, amarokapp, kopete, kpdf konqueror, kicker, kded, kdesktop
<NTolerance> check the %MEM column
<NTolerance> also, try rebooting and then starting programs one at a time while you monitor to see which one it may be
<StR> NTolerance:  Xorg 9.0, amarok 7.2....
<NTolerance> hmm
<StR> NTolerance: I done that, and I think it is the kopete
<dennisc> don't forget that using unused ram for cache until someone actually needs it is cool as it speeds reusable data access
<NTolerance> try using GAIM instead of Kopete
<NTolerance> i hear Kopete has issues
<dell500> cat /proc/pci doesn't work....
<dell500> any ideas?
<ztonzy> how to completly remove KDE (kubuntu) ? *grins*
<NTolerance> dell500: lspci
<dell500> ah ha!
<NTolerance> ztonzy: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop may do the trick, but i've never tried it...
<error403> :O
<error403> Kubuntu minus KDE = pointless...
<error403> lol
<NTolerance> not really
<NTolerance> you can always install another WM
<error403> lol
<dell500> i guess the fglrx driver doesn't support XRANDR
<NTolerance> then remove KDE
<dell500> that sucks
<ztonzy> NTolerance, some other guy said if I have bad luck it wont uninstall it all
<NTolerance> it's possible
<ztonzy> all of it  I Mean
<NTolerance> i had problems last night installing gnome-desktop
<NTolerance> lots of dependencies
<NTolerance> what is XRANDR for?
<NTolerance> ztonzy: just leave KDE installed unless you're really desperate for HDD space
<NTolerance> gnome only takes up about 300MB
<ztonzy> NTolerance, it is not that
<ztonzy> NTolerance, but well...more of a cleaner system
<NTolerance> well i'm still a n00b
<ztonzy> NTolerance, heh
<NTolerance> so if i wanted to get it really clean i'd back up my home dir and then reformat with the regular ubuntu disc
<NTolerance> then you will certainly not have KDE
<NTolerance> :D
<ztonzy> NTolerance, ;) I know
<dell500> does anyone know what this command does? echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<ztonzy> NTolerance, it would be a quite quick done...got 10/1 mbit adsl here
<NTolerance> sweden?
<gunny> does anyone even read the Kubuntu section on the forums? I can't believe no one has tried to answer my question about Konqueror and wallpapers :D
<ztonzy> NTolerance, yes...could get 24/1
<ztonzy> :)
<NTolerance> lucky bastard
<NTolerance> we should drop social security over and and get government DSL
<error403> you got WLAN?
<error403> ztonzy, you got WLAN?
<ztonzy> might switch ISP and get it in process...I also could get it now, but I have to pay same amount as to get a new ISP :)
<ztonzy> error403, no
<error403> damn...
<error403> lol
<NTolerance> gunny: the Kubuntu section is slow, it's disappointing
<ztonzy> NTolerance, hehe...USA ?
<NTolerance> yeah
<gunny> many places in Europe have much better Internet tahn we have in the US it's sad
<error403> we dont in the UK
<NTolerance> true, easier to wire up smaller countries
<gunny> considering the US wired most of them post WWII
<error403> we are only just now starting to get easily available 8Mbit
<dell500> bbl, gonna get some incense
<NTolerance> broadband over here relies on old cable and telephone cabling
<ztonzy> at some time ago, it was even possible for few one to get VDSL like:  26/26 , 13/13  or 12/9, 10/9   but not now....
<error403> NTolerance, same here
<ztonzy> I have even seen some ISP with 28/1
<NTolerance> Verizon is rolling about 5/1 fiber here, but only in certain cities
<NTolerance> i'm in a state capital and i can't get it :(
<gunny> best ADSL I could get 2 years ago was 1.5 mbit on my cable I have 3 mbit 
<NTolerance> smoking up dell500 ?
<error403> im only on 512K
<NTolerance> :D
<dell500> :)
<dell500> i might :0
<dell500> bbl
* gunny is eating teddy grahams
<ztonzy> when doing apt-gets with loads of files I see many times this in terminal window --> 1024 kB/s 
<NTolerance> i get up to 6MB download on my cable, but the upload is only 384k, terrible
<NTolerance> damn dude
<ztonzy> between 600kB --> 1024kB/s
<dennisc> I've got 3 / 0.7 Mbit/s for 43 euro
<ztonzy> so it was quite fast installing Ubuntu ;)
<NTolerance> i bet
<dennisc> 10 / 2 Mbit/s is 85 euro
<eliteforce> hi
<dennisc> that's too expensive for me
<eliteforce> i've got a little question :) how can i install dev archives (e.g opera8) which i downloaded manually on kubuntu?
<eliteforce> deb archives
<ztonzy> ~ 43 Euro /month for my 10/1 mbit/s   and if I upgrade with one time fee same amount I can get same montly rate with 24/1
<NTolerance> eliteforce: dpkg -i filename.deb
<leito> en espaol 
<NTolerance> no
<gunny> no hablo espanol aqui
<ztonzy> svenska :P
<leito> kubuntu-es ?
<gunny> no se habla ingles?
<dennisc> Ik spreek geen Spaans
<leito> espaol o ingles?
<NTolerance> ingles
<gunny> ingles
<error403> ingles?
<leito> ok!!! <gunny> <NTolerance> 
<dennisc> +s
<leito> adio
<NTolerance> you guys sure confused him
<ztonzy> heh
<NTolerance> as soon as someone asks if we speak english we all stop speaking english
<dennisc> singles do that
<gunny> he asked if we speak spanish I said no only english  then I asked him if he spoke english 
<NTolerance> i know, but everyone else used another language
<NTolerance> :P
<gunny> just tryin to hel help-o
<NTolerance> no problem, just thought it was funny
<gunny> just trying to el helpo
<NTolerance> el channel es en ingles, no?
<gunny> si 
<NTolerance> i wonder how bad that grammar was
<NTolerance> been a long time
<gunny> en el-geek exacto
<NTolerance> wewt
<gunny> 3 years spanish in High school another 2 semesters in collegs 
<gunny> many many years ago
<NTolerance> i had a little less than that
<gunny> MANY years ago 
<NTolerance> same here
<gunny> holy crap my 20 year HS reunion is this summer
* gunny feels old 
<NTolerance> :o
<error403> lol
<error403> im still AT high school...
<error403> lol
<ztonzy> guinsel, guess not older then me ?  I am turning 36 this summer
<ztonzy> oops
<ztonzy> gunny, to you ;)
<ztonzy> gunny, guess not older then me ?  I am turning 36 this summer
<gunny> I can remember spanish from 20 yeras ago but forget what I had for breakfast 
<ztonzy> than*
<gunny> 38 in November here
<ztonzy> aah :D
<ztonzy> hehehe
<gunny> I have a brother your age 
<sbcman> And I chose to learn french instead of spanish..
<gunny> the young whippersnapper
<ztonzy> gunny, I got one that's 31
<gunny> 2 semesters of french 1 year Latin too
<gunny> loved latin the most 
<gunny> I had a crush on the teacher 
<sbcman> I learned german when my dad was stationed there for 4 yrs..
<dennisc> I like how americans always discuss their school system without stating ages
<gunny> I should know german since my name is Gunther ut I don't 
<gunny> er I don't
<gunny> well dennisc  usually when we Americans refer to semesters, that's college when we talk years its high school lol
<sbcman> what do you mean dennisc?
<dennisc> on slaashdot for example and then ask others to comment whithout giving age references
<sbcman> I guess I missed to much of the conversatiojn
<dennisc> as if every schoolsystem has highschool and only the classes differ
<dennisc> In friends Gunther was Dutch, odd error.
<kubx> ahm does somebody know how to reset my nickserv pw?
<error403> anybody else here run/considering running VMWare?
<gunny> sorry I'm not used to tailoring my conversation for an international audience lol
<gunny> stupid amarok keeps loking up on me screen redaw is patheticly slow 
* gunny fires up trusty beep
<kubx> ahm does somebody know how to reset my nickserv pw?
<dennisc> screen redraw is slow here too maybe because kernel is 368?
<gunny> mine is 686 
<gunny> nvidia driver only xchat an dsuper karamba running 
<gunny> I bet its syperK
<gunny> er superK
<dennisc> With my mac experience i would say definitly
<Diablo-D3> superK?
<gunny> super karamba puthon scripted desk widgets
<gunny> er python scripted that is
<sbcman> still need to find a way to get my webcam to connect with MSN
<gunny> ok I killed superkaramba and the problem went away 
<gunny> durn it gnome just won an eye candy battle
<gunny> does aMSN support webcam?
<sbcman> gunny..I have been having problems with superkaramba also...eats up the cpu power
<gunny> gdesklets seems a bit better sbcman
<gunny> but not by much 
<sbcman> gunny...seem to be a couple programs out there for webcams...but everything is testing or in receive only
<ztonzy> gunny, tried it with a Gmail notifier, got strange gfx artifacts on desktop. heh
<sbcman> superkaramba looks cool...but I would still like to be able use my computer and also make it look good
<gunny> will gnomemeeting not interact with msn's servers?
<sbcman> was also having a problem with some of the themes as the spaces would look like square...like there was a character set problem
<sbcman> gunny...so you know I have not worked with gnomemeeting yet...as far as I now I think it just works with netmeeting though
<gunny> sbcman,  I just looked myself at that 
<gunny> looks like a netmeeting close for sure
<sbcman> you just looked at gnomemeeting?
<gunny> er clone
<gunny> yes 
<sbcman> yeah I think so
<sbcman> sounds like there a couple projects not to far off..wont be long 
<sbcman> otherwise I have everyother piece of hardware working with Kubuntu...tv card...sound...wireless..dual monitor
<gunny> excellent sbcman 
<sbcman> I have tried several distros...kubuntu is the only one I have gotten everything working right
<gunny> I have all mine set up too, java for the mp3 server to my tivo, vlc for streaming video from my tivo, WINE for the few windows apps I still need to run, life is sweet 
<sbcman> I want to get mythtv or freevo working...I have not done much with either one yet though
<gunny> for me the bigest obstacle keeping from Linux full time was tivo extraction nad multimedia serving 
<gunny> I have a 50 gig music collection and the tivo is the best way I have to get it to my home theathre system 
<gunny> got it all working prety easily 
* gunny hugs his tivo 
<benz240> KDE gives an error when I middle click on a tab
<Diablo-D3> hah hah.
<benz240> thanks for the help
<sbcman> gunny,...how much a month for your tivo?
<benz240> well its back to Gnome for me
<benz240> later noobs
<dennisc> I've got a hauppauge pvr350 card, know a complete and simple mythtv guide?
<eliteforce^> hm i get an warning when i start opera ... install motif?!
<gunny> sbcman,  I have a dirctv tivo so its 5 bucks a month added to my dtv bill
<sbcman> ahh..I have charter...I have thought about renting their device...
<gunny> their device is crap 
<gunny> I've used it 
<sbcman> is it?
<sbcman> buggy?
<gunny> well its not as bad as time warner's  but not as good as tivo
<gunny> google for moxie dvr sbcman
<gunny> not hackable as far as I know 
<error403> anybody else here run/considering running VMWare?
<gunny> I run it error403 
<error403> cool
<error403> do you find you HAVE to run it as root?
<gunny> no not at all 
<gunny> you have to install it as root is all
<error403> coz i think i am finally understanding the difference between 'sudo -s' and 'sudo -i'
<gunny> virtual machines are stored in your /home directory 
<error403> yes...
<error403> if i install via 'sudo -i' then i have to run as root
<error403> if i install via 'sudo -s' then i dont
<gunny> right 
<gunny> I just did sudo 
<error403> yeah
<sbcman> gunny...so you can run XP using vmware?  could I get my webcam working that way?
<error403> well, that what i did this time...
<gunny> sbcman,  yes 
<gunny> I use it pretty much for iTunes and Jhym 
<usuario> hello someone speak spanhish. i am from spain
<error403> but i think sudo <command> uses sudo -s
<gunny> no hablo espanol 
<error403> ^^ whatever he said
<gunny> I think I used su 
<error403> su, under Kubuntu?
<error403> how?
<error403> lol
<gunny> whenever I have alot of stuff to do in Konsole I use su
<error403> i have no root account./..
<kkathman> I am looking for a file in ubuntu called DIRCOLORS .. its not where it normally is in other Linux distros, does anyone happen to know where it is?
<Tm_T> plah
<gunny> sudo passwd root
<Tm_T> kkathman: ?
<gunny> after that you can use su
<usuario> fuck
<sbcman> is there a trial version of vmware or win4lin?
<error403> well, whenever i do a lot of stuff, i use either sudo -s or sudo -i
<gunny> yes 30 day trial of vmware
<Tm_T> kkathman: and that file is...
<gunny> win4lin is bad for windows xp 
<kkathman> Tm_T thats the file that traditionally sets the colors for files in ls 
<error403> gunny, you but VMWare?>
<error403> *buy ?
* gunny whistles innocently 
<Tm_T> kkathman: eeeh, you don't need it
<error403> lol
<error403> gunny, same here....
<error403> lol
<gunny> rofl 
<error403> *cough*serial*cough*
<NTolerance> gunny:  how hard is vmware to install in linux?
<Tm_T> kkathman: please show me your ~/.bashrc file
<gunny> I have bought it in the past just lost my license key 
<error403> NTolerance, easy...
<Tm_T> kkathman: and I fix it :)
<NTolerance> i should try it out then
<error403> NTolerance, you need the source of your current kernel tho
<gunny> NTolerance,  its a bin shell install
<error403> it is?
<error403> hmmm
<gunny> pretty easy just dont dl the rpm version 
<error403> :O
<gunny> just the headers 
<gunny> not the whole source
<error403> i used 'sudo perl vmware-install.pl
<gunny> yeah its a perl script 
<error403> where is the bin then?
<gunny> once you apt-get the headers, the install will find them 
<Tm_T> kkathman: ??
<gunny> same page as the rpm
<error403> lol
<gunny> gotta jet guys my daughter kust woke from her nap 
<error403> umm, bye?
<error403> lol
* error403 is installing WinXP under VMWare
<Tm_T> eh, why?
<error403> because
<Tm_T> oh WHY??!
<error403> i got a huge school project started in MS word
<sbcman> going to try the evaluation copy of vmware
<Tm_T> eh, and you can't use OO.o / Koffice?
<error403> and i dont have the time to mess around with the formatting when OO.o gets its hands on it
<Tm_T> haha
<error403> its got images all over the place...
<Tm_T> doc is format from hell
<Tm_T> why even use it
<error403> lol
<error403> yes
<error403> after i finish this project, OO.o all the way
<Tm_T> no, txt all the way
<error403> but with windows fonts...
<error403> i LOVE 10pt Verdana
<Tm_T> I stick with simple txt
<Tm_T> you can open it everywhere, it's small etc etc
<error403> lol
<error403> but for 8000 word projects, it aint much use...
<Tm_T> eeh
<kkathman> Tm_T where do you want me to show that to you?
<Tm_T> kkathman: you don't have website or something?
<Tm_T> kkathman: just let me see it, some way
<kkathman> aha I found it :)
<kkathman> its at /usr/bin/dircolors
<kkathman> Tm_T I suppose you want the bashrc in the home directory Im sure..you dont want the profile right
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> hahaha
<Tm_T> kkathman: no, don
<kkathman> its in a PM to you
<Tm_T> don't paste it to here
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> ooops flooded
<Tm_T> that's all?
<kkathman> you prolly didnt get it
<kkathman> did you get it all?
<Tm_T> some lines yes
<Tm_T> not much
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Tm_T> it can't be that short
<kkathman> hmm
<Tm_T> pastebin etc might help
<Tm_T> or save it into some networkplace
<kkathman> Ill just send it to you
<kkathman> see DCCC
<Tm_T> wtf
<Tm_T> 2:45 DCC no file offered by kkathman
<Tm_T> ok, I ask about that from admin, wait a minute
<kkathman> trying again
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_Tr> kkathman: send it to me
<kkathman> sending
<Tm_Tr> nope
<Tm_Tr> can't see it
<Tm_Tr> ok, one more client :p
<kkathman> ohhh wait
<kkathman> Im sending it to Tm_T :)
<Tm_Tr> I saw
<kkathman> not Tm_Tr
<Tm_Tr> yep
<kkathman> ugh
<kkathman> sorry
<kkathman> one sec
<Tm_Tr> np
<Tm_Tr> oh wait, don't send it to "me"
<Tm_Nuada> kkathman: send it to _me_
<Tm_Nuada> ;p
<kkathman> there we go
<kkathman> lol you changed AGAIN! :)
<Tm_Nuada> yes
<Tm_Nuada> now it goes straigt to my computer
<kkathman> here we go
<Tm_Nuada> those others are in other boxes
<kkathman> hmm I thought we exchanged files the other day...that png file :)
<Tm_Nuada> hmm
<Tm_Nuada> try it again
<Tm_Nuada> kkathman: hmm, I think you used msn then?
<Tm_Nuada> just use dcc now
<Tm_Nuada> kkathman: send it again, not coming
<pussfeller> there used to be a fileserver applet built into the panel somewhere in kde....
<Tm_Nuada> hmm
<ojw> still is in latest kubuntu, pussfeller 
<pussfeller> im saying that might be an option if dcc isnt working
<Tm_Nuada> heh
<Tm_Nuada> but it supposed to work atm
<Tm_Nuada> kkathman: hello?
<kkathman> 1 sec..phone
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> hmm, just wondering if I opened wrong ports
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> F_for_Fragging: frag yourself all the time?
<Tm_Nuada> ok, this is grazy, 4 irc clients open at the same time, really keep me busy =)
<Tm_Nuada> c
<Tm_Nuada> ffff-uck, can't write anymore
<Tm_T> no you can't
<Tm_T> Tm_Nuada: you suck!!!
<Tm_Tr> :p
<Tm_T> hmm, ok, I'm moron
<kkathman> ok Tm_Nuada Im off the phone, sorry for that interruption
<Tm_Nuada> no problemo
<kkathman> I think I remember sending that via MSN...let me do that instead
<Tm_Nuada> kkathman: no, try dcc first
<kkathman> well ok want me to try one more time?
<Tm_Nuada> yes, one more
<Tm_Nuada> I think this time it works
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> ok there it goes
<kkathman> I may need to switch my PC to be outside the firewall momentarily
<Tm_Nuada> hmm, ok, dcc doesn't work because of your end
<Tm_Nuada> or mine
<Tm_Nuada> hmm, even more ports :p
<Tm_Nuada> wtf, what ports irc dcc use then?
<Tm_Nuada> hmm, ok, hitm e one more time
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> hold on
* Tm_Nuada configs his firewall like a maniac
<kkathman> ok I pulled my Linux box out and put it in the DMZ
<kkathman> lets try one more time
<Tm_Nuada> :)
<kkathman> sending
<Tm_Nuada> come on baby one more time ;p
<Tm_Nuada> haha
<Tm_Nuada> my mistake this time
<kkathman> ok
<Tm_Nuada> now
<Tm_Nuada> now send it
<kkathman> k
<kkathman> AHA!
<Tm_Nuada> haha, too easy now
<Tm_Nuada> ok
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_Nuada> ok, it was your end
<Tm_Nuada> because I opened "wrong" port range
<kkathman> yeah I had to get out from behind my firewall
<Tm_Nuada> but still it came
<kkathman> I used whatever the defaults were
<Tm_Nuada> hmm, let me see...
<Tm_T> heh
<NTolerance> i have a stupid question...
<kkathman> NTolerance: OK I have a stupid answer
<NTolerance> are KDE themes saved in the KDE directory.....like baghira for example
<NTolerance> hehe
<kkathman> yep
<NTolerance> ok
<Tm_T> haha
<NTolerance> let's say i format this beast with another distro that has KDE 3.4
<kkathman> usualy in your home directory under .themes or something like that
<Tm_T> kkathman: privmsg ...
<NTolerance> if i copy my .kde folder over, will my theme work?
<kkathman> hmmm
<kkathman> dont know
<NTolerance> more specifically, another Debian-based distro
<NTolerance> err
<NTolerance> actually no
<NTolerance> let's say i install PC-BSD with KDE 3.4, can i carry my theme over?
<_chavo> NTolerance, KDE styles are QT plugins, they go in /usr
<sarom> Ommmega!
<NTolerance> hrm, can i copy them over, or is a reinstall necessary?
<NTolerance> i should have said style, because that's what baghira really is
<sarom> that would make a good name for a linux distro: omega
<sarom> let's change ubunto to omega
<chavo> well, I've copied a style over from my Mandrake partition, but it is very similar to kubuntu
<sarom> ubuntulog, sorry
<NTolerance> anything with the words "dumb bitch" in it makes up a good name
<NTolerance> Dumb Bitch Linux
<sarom> and the KDE version would be komega
<NTolerance> has such a nice ring
<sarom> that's too slutty
<sarom> lol
<NTolerance> i guess i'll find out when/if i try it
<NTolerance> hehe
<sarom> your linux distro is a ho!
<NTolerance> Tm_T knows how slutty i am
<chavo> Yes, it's very "easy"
<Tm_T> NTolerance: ?
<NTolerance> easy to use distro
<NTolerance> hehe
<NTolerance> Tm_T we were joking earlier about how "cheap" i was
<Tm_T> oh yes!
<Tm_T> joke?
<Tm_T> eh, you wasn't serious? damn!
<sarom> omega, gomega = gnome, komega = kde
<NTolerance> heh
<KaiL> was hier somebody having problems with his Audigy2?
<sarom> I did
<sarom> I have an audigy 2
<NTolerance> someone was yesterday, i pointed him to a thread on the forums
<sarom> but once I installed kde package
<KaiL> sarom: found the problem?
<sarom> sound was fixed automatically
<KaiL> ok :)
<KaiL> it's set to digital out as default
<sarom> but my mic doesnt work
<ztonzy> NTolerance, I am back in gnome ;)
<NTolerance> did you remove kde?
<NTolerance> or reinstall completely?
<ztonzy> NTolerance, removed :-\
<ztonzy> annoyed...
<NTolerance> via apt-get?
<NTolerance> howso?
<ztonzy> well...why have something that keeps crashing ?
<NTolerance> i feel the same way
<NTolerance> that's why i am going to use something else
<NTolerance> it's either KANOTIX or PC-BSD at this point
<_kp> anyone with familiar with scanners installation? Thanks
<NTolerance> i'm just trying to carry over as much of my settings as possible
<ztonzy> NTolerance, ah
<ztonzy> ok
<sarom> one day we'll have a linux distro with an asian name.... YingYang Linux... Kung-Fu Linux... .
<ztonzy> NTolerance, what is Kanotix ?
<NTolerance> basically Knoppix optimized for an HDD install
<ztonzy> exept it is a distro
<NTolerance> yeah
<ztonzy> aha
<NTolerance> looks cool from what i can tell
<NTolerance> boasts good wireless support
<NTolerance> supposedly has all the hardware detection of Knoppix
<NTolerance> KDE 3.4
<ztonzy> NTolerance, how do you mean cool ?
<NTolerance> as in good
<NTolerance> :D
<ztonzy> url ?
<NTolerance> standby
<NTolerance> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kanotix
<NTolerance> http://kanotix.com/
<NTolerance> supposedly a live CD and installer all in one
<NTolerance> which i like
<dell500> is there a way to resize XMMS's Playlist when it's off the screen??
<uniq> alt+right-click and drag? 
<dell500> well it's off my window size cause my desktop was in 1280xwhatever now it's 1024xwhatever
<NTolerance> dell500: /home/dell500/.xmms/config
<NTolerance> playlist_width=300
<NTolerance> playlist_height=232
<dell500> thanks
<NTolerance> np
<dell500> bbl
<kikov_> hi... 
<kikov_> is it possible installing kubuntu from the live-cd?
<kikov_> I have seem several live-cd with that posibility... does kubuntu make that'
<kikov_> ?
<dell500> how do you get the taskbar like mac osx?? i forgot what it was called again :)
<kikov_> dell500, there are several replacement for kicker
<kikov_> por example, kxdocker
<NTolerance> i like kxdocker
<NTolerance> the configurator is a bit clunky, but workable after some tweaking
<dell500> neat, another question, how do you get the weather, sys info, and the network monitors on the desktop??
<gunny> dell500,  the weather applet is a bit wonky at th momment
<NTolerance> i used to use kweather for the KDE systray
<NTolerance> now i just use the forecastfox extension for firefox
<gunny> I used liquid weather in super karamba until I found the memory leak 
<NTolerance> kikov_: there is not a way to install kubuntu from the live CD that i know of
<NTolerance> superkaramba apps take up too much CPU IMHO
<NTolerance> even when running in the background
<gunny> I agreeNT
<NTolerance> however
<gunny> er I agree NTolerance 
<NTolerance> is there a hotkey to turn them off/on
<kikov_> NTolerance, thx
<NTolerance> in the latest Mac OS you can turn on/off widgets by a button
<NTolerance> that way you can avoid high CPU usage
<gunny> you can rt click a widget and turn it off
<NTolerance> meh, that's not efficient enough
<NTolerance> global hotkey is a better way
<gunny> well, write a script ;) 
<NTolerance> i don't like having to minimize all apps to desktop
<NTolerance> heh
<NTolerance> Tm_T helped set me up with torsmo
<NTolerance> it's very good about resources
<gunny> what is torsmo?
<NTolerance> mainly because it's just text, but still nice
<NTolerance> system stats for your desktop
<NTolerance> text based
<kkathman> gunny  its like gkrellm
<gunny> I see I used to use gkrellm
<kkathman> i couldnt really get torsmo to report well, so I have a superkaramba theme
<NTolerance> did you try Tm_T's config file?
<NTolerance> i can send it to you
<kkathman> NTolerance: nope
<vinzenz> good evening
<kkathman> I like the transparent viewing tho I have with sk
<gunny> for fun run gdesklets on your kde desktop many of the desklets work just fine
<vinzenz> say do you know how to configure the packagesourcelist so that apt finds the packages in the ubuntu archive?
<sarom> there is one in windows and mac called k**********       I forget the name.. but it started with k.. karabunto or something
<gunny> konfabulator
<gunny> and it uses javascript 
<sarom> yeah!
<dell500> kool thanks NTolerance , that's fat
<sarom> that one
<transgress> how much of a footprint does torsmo have?
<sarom> is gdesklets similar to it?
<gunny> yes uses puthon scripts 
<transgress> gdesklets is similar to karamba
<gunny> er python 
<NTolerance> kkathman: torsmo is transparent
<NTolerance> let me grab a screenshot
<NTolerance> standby
<sarom> should I download karamba or superkaramba?
<gunny> super 
<kkathman> kewl
<gunny> karamba is depracated now 
<sarom> ok great.. im downloading gdesklets and superkaramba now
<transgress> does karamba themes work with superkaramba?  i still use karamba heh
<gunny> yes 
<gunny> super just adds some http stuff and advanced python script functiions
<kkathman> sarom: superkaramba, but only if you have decent system resources (i.e. memory)
<NTolerance> the formatting on mine is a bit off, but it's the best i can do
<NTolerance> http://www.supload.com/012005/snapshot5-1-053.png
<NTolerance> http://us.mms.com/us/mpire/
<sarom> Breaking News: Blair Re-elected
<NTolerance> the trailer is funny
<kkathman> NTolerance: yeah thats nice
<NTolerance> oh snap
<transgress> whoa nice... the stuff actually looks right in superkaramba that didn't in karamba
<NTolerance> i like Blair
<gdh> sarom: <sigh> ...
<kkathman> NT can I get the config file?
<NTolerance> sure
<NTolerance> i'll send you Tm_T's one
<NTolerance> firewall killing DCC xfer?
<gunny> NTolerance, like emulators much? lol
<Tm_T> NTolerance: ?
<NTolerance> i love 16-bit consoles :D
<NTolerance> especially the SNES
<NTolerance> Tm_T, i was showing kkathman your torsmo config
<Tm_T> ah ok
<NTolerance> having problems sending to him though
<Tm_T> NTolerance: you checked it?
<NTolerance> i've got it running now, modified a bit
<NTolerance> http://www.supload.com/012005/snapshot5-1-053.png
<NTolerance> the battery monitor's formatting isn't correct....it's output from a terminal command
<kkathman> NTolerance:  please send that again I had to switch to get outside my firewall
<NTolerance> don't know how to push it farther up
<NTolerance> ok
<Tm_T> NTolerance: can you figure out why it prints one empty line after "ip" line ?
<Tm_T> NTolerance: don't send
<NTolerance> ok
<Tm_T> kkathman: stop, stay where you are
<NTolerance> hehe
<kkathman> ok
<Tm_T> NTolerance: it's still in my website afaik
* kkathman freezes
<NTolerance> Tm_T, i'm not sending my file, i'm sending the one you sent me a while back
<Tm_T> easier
<NTolerance> yeah that is easier
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/temp/torsmorc-temp
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/temp/torsmorc.sample
<Tm_T> I think it's little bit easier this way =)
<NTolerance> true
<kkathman> I just installed torsmo
<NTolerance> put the file in your home dir as .torsmorc
<kkathman> what file
<NTolerance> the file on Tm_T's site
<kkathman> which one?
<NTolerance> good question
<NTolerance> i think i used the first
<NTolerance> but not sure
<kkathman> the sample or temp?
<NTolerance> temp i think
<NTolerance> try 'em both, see how they work
<kkathman> k
<NTolerance> you will have to stop torsmo with the "kill" command, it will output it's process id to the terminal
<NTolerance> if you want to reload the config
<vinzenz> how can i make root to be able to login into the graphical system?
<gunny> wow torsmo is kinda cool
<gunny> wtf is pegging my cpu at 99%
<kkathman> UGH this is terrilble!!!!!!!
<kkathman> the flicker is unbelievable :)
<kkathman> ugh...I'll stay with ubermon :)
<NTolerance> ok
<NTolerance> kkathman
<NTolerance> go to KDE control center -> desktop and disable desktop icons
<NTolerance> that may fix it
<NTolerance> if not, torsmo 0.19 has double buffering which will definitely fix it
<NTolerance> :)
<gunny> hmm torsmo starts then quits 
<NTolerance> does it still show up in top?
<gunny> it just popped back up 
<gunny> weird
<kkathman> uhm why would I want disable my desktop icons for one app ?
<kkathman> hehe
<sarom> it seems that gdesklets has much more applets than superkaramba
<NTolerance> as far as i know torsmo doesn't play well with desktop icons period, i could be wrong
<NTolerance> Tm_T could confirm
<kkathman> sarom go to kde-look.org they have 100's of superkaramba themes
<NTolerance> it's a tradeoff between low cpu usage and desktop icons i suppose
<sarom> oooooh!!!
<sarom> Im going there right now! :)
<kkathman> NTolerance:  well I have the memory to run sk and its non-flickering  :)
<kkathman> NTolerance: seems that torsmo is not well written, no need to update EVERYTHING each time
<NTolerance> :P
<NTolerance> memory isn't a problem for me either, it's the constant CPU usage with superkaramba
<NTolerance> can't steal my precious cycles from ZSNES
<sarom> I see some screenshots of people having their background as a console... is this possible?
<kkathman> well I dont know, Im sitting here with 5% CPU and running 2 Superkaramba themes
<NTolerance> hmm
<NTolerance> i was getting more like 10%
<kkathman> actually less sometimes
<NTolerance> on my P4-M 1.7
<kkathman> 3-4%
<kkathman> ahhh I have an AMD Semperon 2500+
<Tm_T> NTolerance: what?
<Tm_T> what what??
<NTolerance> oh i dunno
<NTolerance> erm
<NTolerance> hehe
<NTolerance> hold on
<kkathman> AMD Sempron I mean...sorry
<kkathman> however your spell it
<NTolerance> Tm_T, don't you have to disable desktop icons with torsmo no matter what?
<gunny> stupid kaffeine eating cpu cycles
<Tm_T> NTolerance: or run torsmo in windowed mode
<Tm_T> ugly then
<pussfeller> gkrellm!
<Tm_T> pussfeller: it's not hte same
<pussfeller> they both vaguely useful piece of eye candy
<sarom> kkathman, where do you place your theme folders for superkaramba?
<Tm_T> pussfeller: eh, torsmo == eyecandy?
<Tm_T> pussfeller:  torsmo != eyecandy !
<kkathman> sarom I created a directory in my home dir called karamba-themes
<sarom> aha,,, I'll do the same :)
<NTolerance> time to head home
<NTolerance> bbl
<kkathman> torsmo = eyecandy if you like to blink alot :)
<kkathman> hehe
<smouche> Well, rub candy on your eyes and of course you'll blink a lot.
<smouche> if your lids don't stick together.
<smouche> I was gonna try superkaramba, then I remembered how much a pain gdesklets were, and figured I wouldn't bother
<smouche> they're sort of similar, aren't they?
<kkathman> hey smouche :)
<smouche> kkathman, did you ever get opera working with java? 
<kkathman> not yet smouche
<smouche> how is everybody?
<kkathman> I gotta figure out how to link java to the plugins somehow
<smouche> I don't think opera is ready for kubuntu prime time.
<gunny> hmm kmail is havingtrouble with localmail can't lock my /var/local mail file
<kkathman> smouche: I like it cuz its so dang fast, but some of those little things kill me
<gunny> kkathman I have no problems with java in opera, what seems to be the trouble?
<kkathman> gunny: I am trying to get Opera to recognize where the java plugin is do you know how to do that?
<gunny> opera doesnt use plugins just tell opera where you java ninary is 
<smouche> I have the same problem, gunny.  
<gunny> er binary that is 
<kkathman> gunny ok...whats the binary then?
<gunny> like /usr/java/bin or wherever
<kkathman> ahh ok
<smouche> hmmm, I wonder where -- lol
<smouche> checking...
<kkathman> and where do you do that?
<kkathman> in Opera that is
<gunny> in the preferences advanced
<gunny> let me re-install opera real quick and do a step by step  brb
<kkathman> yah I dont see advanced
<smouche> gunny, that's very kind of you!
<kkathman> yeah it really is
<gunny> been meaning to reinstall it anyway 
<gunny> downloading now 
<kkathman> we get by with a little help from our friends :)
<gunny> mmm hmm 
<gunny> pass the dutchie on the left  hand side
<smouche> oh yeah, kkathman, there is a blank there in advanced prefs for a java path
<gunny> ok opera installed
<kkathman> smouche...where
<gunny> preferences/advanced/content
<kkathman> OK well Im totally out then
<gunny> click enable java and then chose java options
<kkathman> I dont have a "preferences"
<gunny> tools/preferences
<gunny> sorry 
<kkathman> ok I got that
<kkathman> where is the "advanced"
<gunny> tools/preferences/advanced/content
<gunny> tab at the top 
<kkathman> Honest to gosh I dont have that
<gunny> see where it says general/wand/webpages/advanced
<smouche> hey hey, it's working!
<kkathman> im in 7.54
<gunny> get opera 8 
<smouche> kkathman, I have the beta
<gunny> opera 8 is out and very sweet 
<kkathman> see I have 7.54
<Tm_T> hmh
<gunny> upgrade man upgrade :) 
<Tm_T> kkathman: you gonna use torsmo?
<smouche> but I find it hard to believe that opera prior to 8 couldn't do java...
<smouche> there must be a setting somewhere...
<kkathman> Tm_T no
<smouche> anyway, kkathman, gunny is right, version 8 is nice.
<kkathman> ok
<smouche> looking at a freemind map right now.
<smouche> cool.
<kkathman> did you guyz just get that from the Opera site then right?
<gunny> yes 
<gunny> there is an ubuntu package 
<smouche> Now, I have to get the paths right for the multimedia plugins in there too.
<gunny> actually its the same debian sarge package but who's keeping score 
<smouche> heh heh -- I didn't realize there was an ubuntu package!
<smouche> that probably would have simplified things.
<gunny> like I said its the same debian sarge package lol
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm... why? :)
<kkathman> I wonder if I have to uninstall operal 7
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> and how??
<kkathman> maybe that dpkg -r???
<kkathman> Tm_T I dont like that flicker and I dont want to disable my icons
<kkathman> superkaramba is fine for me Tm_T 
<gunny> kkathman no you should be fine just download the deb package and let dpkg do the rest 
<themolest> is there a way to start the second half of the install if the first time failed?
<Tm_T> kkathman: flicker?
<kkathman> ok gunny will do
<kkathman> Tm_T yes BAD flicker
<Tm_T> kkathman: use doublebuffer
<kkathman> Tm_T nah Im good
<Tm_T> I mean enable it =)
<gunny>  I installed 8 over a beta version of 8 with no worries
<Tm_T> kkathman: I found (super)karamba too heavy
<Tm_T> and I really like the way torsmo appears
<Kisain> ts2_client_rc2_2032.tar.bz2 <-----how do i install this file
<Kisain> anyone know?
<mikerobi> Kisain: probably "tar -xjf ts2_client_rc2.*; cd ts2_client_rc2.*/; ./configure; make; sudo make install"
<Kisain> is that all one command?
<Kisain> i'ma nub
<gunny> oh and as a bonus opera looks in your firefox directory to pick up plugin info just like konqueror does
<mikerobi> nope the semicolons indicate seperate commands
<Kisain> ahhh
<Kisain> i see
<kkathman> ok smouche what path did you put in the java path under the advanced?
<smouche> kkathman, you will love this version of opera!
<smouche> let me check, just a sec
<mikerobi> smouche: complete with spyware
<smouche> /usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/lib/i386
<smouche> worked fine after restarting opera.
<smouche> mikerobi, known spyware, or are you just basing that on the fact that it's adware?
<kkathman> nopw
<kkathman> nope
<kkathman> cant see that freemind page :(
<smouche> I've used the adware versions of opera before, and it always seemed to play fair.
<smouche> kkathman, did you restart?
<smouche> don't use "Daniel's public map" - try the other one
<Kisain> mike, i must be retarded can you walk me through it i did the first part 
<Tm_T> hmm
<Kisain> that you said
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> spyware? where?
<kkathman> yeah smouche, when I click "Enable Java" and put that path in, then restart, the check mark disappears when I come back in
<nizamo> hello someone 2 talk 2 me ???
<Tm_T> nizamo: ?
<nizamo> yeah
<smouche> that's odd, kkathman.  Hmmm -- did you let opera confirm that path?  Maybe it should be different in your installation.
<gunny> validate the java path its going to be /lib/i386 something 
<smouche> kkathman, click on "validate java path"
<gunny> very cool feature
<Tm_T> Kisain: eh, you needed some help?
<smouche> yeah, gunny. it's great, it even suggested the most likely candidate for me.
<gunny> I think it checks for JAVA_HOME and path 
<Kisain> yea i did the tar command and now i'm in the directory but i don't know what else to do
<Kisain> ts2_client_rc2_2032.tar.bz2 is the file i'm working with
<kkathman> I cant find my java
<gunny> smouche do your toolbars match the rest of your kde install?
<nate_> hi
<Tm_T> Kisain: hmm, "cd ts2_client_rc2_2032"
<kkathman> CRAP!
<nate_> kkathman: look in the cup
<nate_> hardy-har-har
<gunny> kkathman did you follow th eubuntu guide to install java?
<gunny> if so its in usr/java
<Kisain> yes it put it in that directory using this command sudo tar -xjf ts2_client_rc2_2032.tar.bz2
<smouche> no, gunny, not at all, but I don't mind that.
<Kisain> the program is called teamspeak
<nate_> Kisain: whats the problem?
<Kisain> i don't know hwo to install
<smouche> I need to find a less fancy-schmancy theme for opera though; I hate scrollbars that change color!
<gunny> if you did the autoinstall script found on the forums its in in /usr/java/jre.25 something 
<Kisain> i ran a command and unzipped it and i'm in the directory now
<Kisain> but thats all i know how to do
<kkathman> FINALLY!!!
<Tm_T> Kisain: "./configure"
<Tm_T> kkathman: great
<kkathman> holy cow!!
<Kisain> no such file or directory
<Kisain> it says
<Tm_T> ehh
<smouche> kkathman, is this that "fakeroot" java install or something that's confusing stuff there?
<kkathman> no
<Tm_T> Kisain: ehh, great
<kkathman> I didnt do that
<Kisain> did i do something wrong?
<kkathman> I just did that deb file
<gunny> ok then look in /opt kkath
<gunny> also do find java from a command line that should help 
<Tm_T> Kisain: guess what, I think you gonna need to install many packages first :/
<Kisain> um like what? :(
<gunny> er locate java that is 
<Kisain> i thought i had everything but no matter i have a t3
<Kisain> so downloading will take a few secs
<smouche> or kkathman, see if firefox lists the java path somewhere
<Tm_T> Kisain: hmm, you need compilers and such
<nate_> t3...that used to be such a good thing
<gunny> locate java works very well kkathman 
<nate_> now its not really that special
<Kisain> i thought i alredy had them all
<Kleggas> how do I change what sessions I want to be able to choose in kdm?
<Tm_T> Kisain: ok
<Kisain> i downloaded some compilers for ubuntu the other day dosen't kubuntu use them?
<Kisain> or does it have diffrent ones?
<Tm_T> Kisain: same
<Tm_T> Kisain: ok, what you find in that directory?
<Tm_T> is there .c files?
<Kisain> shane@ubuntu:~/Desktop/stuff/ts2_client_rc2_2032$ dir
<Kisain> readme  setup.data  setup.sh
<Tm_T> ok, read that readme
<Tm_T> Kisain: and ask me after that
<Kisain> it's gonna be gibberish to me lol
<error403> has anybody noticed any recent instabilities in Firefox?
<Tm_T> error403: nope
<error403> damn
<error403> coz it keeps hanging on me...
<Tm_T> error403: my FF is running ... 8 days now?
<error403> heh
<Tm_T> no, I started it today..
<error403> well, it only breaks on startup...
<nate_> i have to pee
#kubuntu 2005-05-14
<Tm_T> nate_: really? tell me more please
<smouche> kkathman, where you at dude?
<Tm_T> I really wan't to know
<Kisain> Tm_T i'll paste to you in a pm is that ok?
<Tm_T> Kisain: no need to
<Kisain> To install using the gui, just startup "setup.sh"
<Tm_T> Kisain: I guess what it includes
* smouche goes to brew some java
<Tm_T> Kisain: then do so
<Kisain> whats the command?
<Kisain> just setup.sh?
<Tm_T> "setup.sh"
<Kisain> ok
<Tm_T> =)
* gunny joins smouche in a cuppa joe
<Kisain> you rock man
<Tm_T> Kisain: have to say, that's too easy, really
<Kisain> says command not found :/
<Tm_T> ehh, try "./setup.sh"
<Kisain> it may seem so but i'm thinking otherwize lol
<Kisain> ok
<Kisain> bingo!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> simple
<Kisain> yup!
<Kisain> awsome man
<Tm_T> Kisain: you got that easy way this time
<nate_> Tm_T: I peed
<nate_> Tm_T: is that the past tense for pee, peed?
<Kisain> now i gotta figure out how to run it
<Kisain> lol
<Tm_T> nate_: I think
<nate_> Tm_T: well thats what i did then
<smouche> what is all this potty talk on here? ;)
<Tm_T> Kisain: try Kmenu ;)
<Tm_T> smouche: dunno
<nate_> I've got a potty mouth
<Tm_T> nate_: you really don't need to tell everything, you know that?
<smouche> well, en bocas cerradas no entran moscas...
<nate_> Tm_T: awwww, i was typing out my every action
<transgress> kaffeine angers me
<nate_> Tm_T: j/k ;)
<smouche> kaffeine makes me pee.
<nate_> transgress: try totemxine
<transgress> anyone else have problems with kaffiene keeping processes running??//
<smouche> yes!
<gunny> transgress yup
<smouche> I don't use it anymore
<Kisain> i got it to work yay thanx man
<transgress> nate_: this is #kubuntu... not #ubuntu
<gunny> supposedly a new kaffeine is coming 
<KaiL> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/fowlerc/kaffeine_0.6-1_i386.deb << fixed kaffeine
<nate_> transgress: totemxine works on kubuntu, i believe
<transgress> well it is used in konq to play videos in the browser... which rocks
<smouche> transgress, kaffeine locks up my cpu and won't let go.
<gunny> killall kaffeine
<nate_> transgress: ohhhh, i see, i don't use konq
<Tm_T> mplayer <3
<smouche> KaiL - thanks for that link -- I'll check that now
<nate_> transgress: konq is slow for me
<transgress> gunny: i do that a lot heh... plus i have to hunt down a couple other processes usually
<Kisain> kubuntu roks yay
<nate_> transgress: soooooo slooooooooooooowwwwwww
<KaiL> smouche: I had very good comments about that
<gunny> konq is sweet on my machine fastest browser I have installed 
<KaiL> nate_: slow harddisk?
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> it came in seconds
<nate_> KaiL: not the loading times, but the actual loading of pages
<Tm_T> nate_: ehh?
<smouche> Tim_T, want some coffee?
<KaiL> then get faster internet :p
<nate_> KaiL: Firefox is faster for me
<gunny> mmm coffeee
<Tm_T> smouche: yes please
<nate_> KaiL: heh
<KaiL> no problems here
<smouche> opera is fast like it's on amphetamines.
<gunny> let me go fire up my pod machine I just want one cup brb
<Tm_T> I use FF
<KaiL> smouche: do you remember Opera3.x on Windows?
<nate_> FF is faster than konq for me for some reason, i suspect some setting conflict, but i like firefox anyways, so who cares
<Tm_T> Kisain: I remember
<Kisain> remember
<smouche> how do you like it, Tm_T?  percolated, or strained through a dirty sock?  I got an espresso maker here somewhere too...
<Kisain> what?
<Tm_T> smouche: err?
<Tm_T> Kisain: sorry, wrhong guy
<smouche> your coffees!
<Kisain> kk
<KaiL> smouche: THAT was fast, todays Opera is very very slow compared to that
<Kisain> anyway thanx man
<Kisain> you rock
<KaiL> and btw compared to konq too
<smouche> KaiL, yes! now that I think about it, I loved opera back then.
<Tm_T> KaiL: hmm, do you remember Netscape 2 ?
<smouche> Then I gave up on it cause it seemed like plugins were always a pain...
<KaiL> not really faster than opera3
* nate_ watches the latest naruto episode
<Tm_T> KaiL: btw I will install 16bit netscape someday
<transgress> why?
* smouche pours everybody a coffee, complete with a stick of cinnamon.
<gdh> yum :)
<KaiL> today I learned, that a clean kubuntu install runs much better than upgraded from debian
<gdh> I've been eating cinnamon lozenges today =)
<Tm_T> transgress: into my laptop, windows wfw 3.11 ;)
<gunny> mmm coffee
<smouche> I wonder whether kkathman found his java path yet?
<gunny> coffee pods bets invention evar
<themolest> "than upgrade from debian" ?
<KaiL> so yes, my very first debian installation, created on 20.12.2000 got killed today and replaced by a kubuntu
<kkathman> smouche oh yeah
<Tm_T> themolest: yes?
<kkathman> I did
<gunny> good kkathman  we were getting worried about ya lol
<smouche> good!
<KaiL> I think, around 4 1/2 years are enough? :)
* smouche pours some lukewarm coffee on kkathman too
<gunny> hmm java chat just crashed my opera
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> nah it was like buried
<themolest> Tm_T is that possible?
<smouche> buried under what??
<themolest> like, changing apt-get sources...
<themolest> or what
<kkathman> heres where mine was smouche:  /usr/local/jdk1.5.0_03/jre/lib/i386/
<Tm_T> themolest: oh YES!
<themolest> ah, cool
<smouche> ewww, in local?
<Tm_T> themolest: why not
<Kisain> what can i get for kubuntu thats really neat?
<Tm_T> Kisain: ehh?
<themolest> i dun know, just diddn't think about it
<Kisain> i don't know i'm just looking for neat stuff
<gunny> get kubuntu a pony I bet kubuntu would love a pony 
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> i alredy have a cat
<smouche> kubuntu sounds like a pony.
<Tm_T> Kisain: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_015.png
<Kisain> on my desktop
* gunny wants a pony 
<Tm_T> Kisain: something like that?
<cbo> hello all. I don't like my box listening on port 5900 (vnc) by default, does someone know how to deactivate it?
<smouche> gunny sounds like a pony too.
<gunny> rofl 
* gunny is a pony 
<Tm_T> hmh
<smouche> Tm_T does not sound like a pony.
<Kisain> i alredy have gkrellm but i must say the wallpaper rocks
<Tm_T> smouche: thank you
<Tm_T> Kisain: gkrellm... ?
* _da_pony eats some hay 
* smouche sounds like something a pony stepped in.
<Tm_T> Kisain: there's no gkrellm
<Kisain> yes there is but yours is diffrent program
<Tm_T> heh
<Kisain> it does the same thugh
<Kisain> though
<Tm_T> Kisain: same and much more
<Gunny> is there a wallpaper rotator for kde?
<Kisain> really like what?
<Gunny> I'd love me one of those
<smouche> be careful with that hay, _da_pony, you don't know where it's been
<Kisain> how do you do the thing where the text is on the desktop
<Gunny> rofl 
<smouche> or who's been peeing in it.
<Tm_T> Kisain: hmm, anything what is text only
<KaiL> Gunny: at the place, where you set the wallpaper
<Gunny> oh cool Kail thanks 
<Tm_T> Kisain: hmm, you mean that console?
<smouche> hey, does kubuntu have that "calendar" thing, like ubuntu?
<Kisain> it looks like it's on the desktop?
<Tm_T> smouche: eh, same distro
<Kisain> click on the clock
<Kisain> it will be there
<smouche> freaked me out when I updated gnome, and my wallpaper had suddenly changed to blue
<cbo> can someone please tell me if netstat -ta shows ports 5800 5900 listening?
<Tm_T> Kisain: yes, it's Eterm
<Kisain> how do i get it?
<Kisain> i like that
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> heh heh
<Tm_T> my Eterm tweak really sells =)
<smouche> Eterm should be in one of the repos...
<Tm_T> it is
<Kisain> well i want that tweak it's awsome man
<smouche> if you invoke it with the command Eterm -O --buttonBar no --scrollBar no  -f LightGray
<Tm_T> Kisain: haha, it's basic stuff really
<smouche> (using whatever color you want)
<smouche> you'll get that transparent look
<Tm_T> smouche: eh, only " Eterm -O --buttonBar no --scrollBar "
<Tm_T> smouche: no need to "set" that grey
<Kisain> so i just type that stuff in?
<Kisain> or do i need to get something?
<smouche> i was just getting rid of that cyan that you hated, Tm_T!
<Tm_T> smouche: eh, cyan isn't default
<smouche> well, no, it's not!  But it should be!
<Tm_T> smouche: light grey is =)
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> I hate bright colours
<Kisain> same lol
<smouche> Tm_T, btw, how do I turn off the shadowing in Eterm?  It's great for the lighter colors,
<smouche> but if I use a darker color, the shadowing sucks
<Tm_T> smouche: shadowing?
<Tm_T> I don't have it (?)
<smouche> on the text -- dark shadow
<Kisain> so do i type thos commands in and it works or what?/
<Tm_T> Kisain: well, there's some thing to do after that
<Tm_T> Kisain: first apt-get that Eterm
<Kisain> do apt-get install?
<Gunny> anybody use linux to capture and edit video from  a firewire DV camera?
<Tm_T> Gunny: Kino
<Tm_T> Kisain: yes, got brains? ;)
<Kisain> i hope so lol
<Gunny> Tm_T,  I'll check it out I've becore proficient in windows movie maker (don't laugh)
<Tm_T> x)
<Kisain> actualy i gots linux ^_^
* smouche laughs his ass off
* Tm_T too
<Gunny> I also have premier
<Tm_T> I don't
<Tm_T> ;p
<Gunny> but that's like using a nuclear bomb to opena  can of soda
<smouche> Gunny, have you ever used Virtual Dub?
<Gunny> smouche, nope 
<Tm_T> Gunny: ...
<themolest> vdub works on linux?
<Tm_T> muahhaha
<Kisain> ok installed now what?
<Gunny> checking into kino I asume my camera will be plug and play 
<Tm_T> Kisain: run that command, use Kmenus "run command..."
<Tm_T> KaiL: hullo
<smouche> I'm not really laughing.  Windows movie maker is quite nice actually; it just sucks that it uses wma only (I believe)
<Tm_T> haha
<Kisain> ok whats the command
<smouche> or other microsoft wrappers etc
<Gunny> no it uses avi too which I quickly convert to whatever I want in premier
<Tm_T> Kisain: "Eterm -O --buttonBar no --scrollBar no"
<smouche> themolest, that's a good question, I haven't checked that yet.  I assume there's a version for linux...?
<themolest> i am fairly sure its open source, but i havn't heared of it running on linux
<Tm_T> Kisain: got it?
<Kisain> hmmmm popuped up a box 
<smouche> avi, ok, but that's just the wrapper -- I don't think you can use xvid or divx with movie maker
<Kisain> with a background
<Tm_T> Kisain: box?
<Gunny> smouche,  no you can't
<Tm_T> Kisain: oh, yes =)
<Kisain> a window or whatever it's called
<Kisain> oh ok i thought i did something wrong
<Kisain> lol
<Tm_T> Kisain: window, and yes, because you haven't configured your Eterm yet
<Gunny> I can't recall what all movie maker can export I suppose I can fire up my vmware and look 
<Kisain> vmwares a neat prog
<smouche> -O --buttonBar no --scrollBar no
* Gunny hugs his vmware
<Kisain> --
* Gunny sips his coffee
<Tm_T> Kisain: run "Eterm"
<Tm_T> Kisain: then make all cinfog you want and then save them
<Tm_T> config
<Kisain> ok eterm is open
<Kisain> but i ran it in that with the command as wel
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Kisain: you see Eterms menubar?
<Kisain> but it's in a window
<Bicchi> i noticed that firefox does not handle mpeg files how can i make sure that when i click on a movie it gets play.
<Tm_T> haha
<Kisain> yea when i right click on the title bar i do
<Bicchi> what do you use to play mpeg. i have not tested this yet
<Kisain> it says configure windows behavior
<Kisain> window
<Kisain> yuch
<smouche> Bicchi, you should read www.ubuntuguide.org for info on multimedia
<Tm_T> Kisain: hmm, no, Eterm have its own menubar, dark grey
<Kisain> ok let me try again lol
<KaiL> ha, my full keyboard works - nice :)
<Gunny> Bicchi,  I've become a huge fan of vlc lately 
<Tm_T> Kisain: run "Eterm"
<KaiL> never had that with debian *G*
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> 0h yeah, I like that too, Gunny
<Tm_T> KaiL: "full" ?
<KaiL> Tm_T: really _all_ special keys
<smouche> haven't tried it in linux yet
<Kisain> ok done
<Bicchi> Gunny, vlc ?
<Kisain> now i see the menus
<Gunny> especially since kaffeine eats cpu cycles for breakfast 
<Gunny> yes 
<Tm_T> Kisain: ok, use it
<smouche> video lan client
<Tm_T> wtf
<Gunny> vlc can play just about anything 
<Gunny> its un ubuntu's universe repo I think 
<Tm_T> I have too many "help me" requests, there is line already =)
<Bicchi> Gunny: how can i tell firefox to use vlc then
<Kisain> alright got the text and everything set but it's still in a window
<Gunny> there is a plugin 
<Gunny> vlc-mozilla I believe 
<nate_> what is vlc?
<Gunny> search in synaptic for it 
<Tm_T> Kisain: yes, we come into that when Eterm is configured
<Kisain> oh ok
* smouche suppresses the 14000 questions he was going to ask Tm_T about irssi...
<Tm_T> smouche: not actually
<Gunny> vlc is what mplayer wishes it could be 
<smouche> heh heh
<Kisain> i got the font colour and the background set now what? ^_^
<Tm_T> Kisain: save them
<KaiL> hmm, why does kubuntu think, the DVDs here are empty ones?
<Kisain> done
<Tm_T> Kisain: ok, now run again that "longer" Eterm command
<Kisain> ok
<Gunny> I love how I can watch live tv streamed from my tivo in vlc
<Kisain> ok still in windows without the menubar
<Kisain> window
<smouche> vlc works very well for previewing video during a P2P download.  It handles partial files very well
<nate_> Gunny: does it use the same codecs as mplayer?  Do I need to move the codecs?
<Kisain> i think i'm gonna get that vcl
<Tm_T> Kisain: ok, now press alt+space
<Kisain> nothin
<Tm_T> Kisain: hmm, you supposed to get menu
<Gunny> no nate it has its own 
<Kisain> nope
<Kisain> :(
<smouche> that's Alt F3, Tm_T
<KaiL> hmm
<Kisain> did somethin wrong diden't i?
<Tm_T> KaiL: same menu what you get when rightclicking titlebar
<Tm_T> Kisain: 
<Tm_T> wtf
<Kisain> yes?
<Kisain> :(
<Tm_T> Kisain: same menu what you get when rightclicking titlebar
<Kisain> oh that lol
<Tm_T> yesss
<Kisain> ok
<Tm_T> you get it
<Tm_T> ?
<Kisain> yes
<smouche> I think vlc doesn't really use codecs in the same sense as other apps; it "transcodes" stuff, so , I think? you don't actually need all the codecs...
<Tm_T> Kisain: using alt+space?
<smouche> not clear on the details, acttually
<Kisain> alt +f3
<Kisain> or right clicking
<Kisain> works
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> remember that, you gonna need it
<Kisain> ok
<Tm_T> now, move window to it's place
<Tm_T> and resize it
<nate_> ummm, vlc can't play the batman trailer in firefox on apple.com/trailers
<Kisain> to the whole or part of the desktop?
<Kisain> i don't care which i just want it to work lol
<KaiL> nobody having my DVD problem?
<Gunny> nate_ did you install the plugin?
<Tm_T> Kisain: as you like, I use lower third
<Tm_T> KaiL: hmm?
<nate_> Gunny: yes
<KaiL> the system thinks, they are empty ones..
<Tm_T> heh
<Gunny> did you uninstall which ever other plugins you were using for multimedia?
<Kisain> ok i have it where i want it
<Gunny> lole mplayer or mozplugger?
<Gunny> er like 
<Tm_T> Kisain: now, use that menu again...
<Kisain> and do what?
<smouche> I hate mplayer.
<Tm_T> Kisain: advanced -> no border
<nate_> Gunny: I believe so, but i'll double-check...oh, wait, I know what the prob is
<KaiL> Tm_T: not?
<Tm_T> KaiL: ?
<Kisain> awsome thanx
<nate_> nope, wasn't the problem
<KaiL> you know the icon, you get, if you insert an empty DVD/CD media?
<Tm_T> KaiL: hmm, no, I don't have icons in desktop ;p
<Kisain> awsome thanx
<Tm_T> np
<Kisain> how do i get it not to show up in my program bar?
<Tm_T> Kisain: hehe
<Kisain> like that pic you sent
<smouche> Kisain, Alt F3
<Tm_T> Kisain: btw it also stay in back even if its active in my desktop  =)
<Kisain> ok
<Kisain> nice
<Kisain> alt+f3 now what?
<smouche> then "advanced"
<KaiL> Tm_T: but in media:/ :)
<Kisain> ok
<Tm_T> KaiL: I don't ues it =)
<Tm_T> use
<smouche> then, Kisain, special window settings, and check out those tabs
<KaiL> grr
<Kisain> k
<Tm_T> Kisain: muahhaha
<smouche> take your time with those settings, Kisain, useful stuff to know how to do in there.
<Tm_T> KaiL: hmm, I use mplayer to play dvd movies... so I don't care about icons ;p
<KaiL> at least there you have a silver disk for a filled one and yellow (or gold) for empty ones.....
<Kisain> well i don't lol :(
<KaiL> and now I get the yellow one for every DVD
<KaiL> this is very strange
<KaiL> Riddell: ping?
<smouche> Kisain, also, if you go to Control Center later, and look in the Regional and Accessibility section,
<Kisain> k
<St0n3-C0l> KoolDock is still not in the repos of Kubuntu ?
<smouche> you can set keyboard shortcuts for stuff like hiding borders etc
<Kisain> whats the one to get it outta the program bar?
<smouche> they can be useful when using pseudo transparent windows.
<Kisain> i don't tweak much right now just to start i'm still learning
<smouche> and, Kisain, you know you can drag a borderless window anywhere by holding down Alt and left-click and drag.
<nate_> Gunny: so whats the trick to getting it to work in firefox?
<Tm_T> Kisain: take your time, you'll figure it out by yourself
<Kisain> oh nice
<Kisain> ok i'll try it
<Kisain> i won't crash my box or somthin will i?
<smouche> no, I doubt it!
<Kisain> kk
<Tm_T> Kisain: i applause if you do =)
<Tm_T> that's something :p
<smouche> rats, nate_ - I was hoping Gunny could answer that one too!
<Kisain> don't i worked really hard on this
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> if it crashes i would be crushed
<smouche> if you haven't crashed anything yet, you're not working hard enough!
<nate_> hmmmm, wonder why i can't get vlc to work
<KaiL> lol
<Tm_T> vlc?
<Tm_T> hmm
<transgress> what's the problem with it nate_ 
<Kisain> eurika! i got it ^_^
<smouche> congrats, Kisain!
<Kisain> ^_^ thanx man
<error403> how do i get a program to automatically load on startup?
<Kisain> i was kinda worried that i would crash it lol
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Kisain: also conf it to stay below
<error403> ?
<smouche> nah, it's mainly kde apps that crash...
<Kisain> ok
<Tm_T> smouche: x)
<Tm_T> Kisain: advanced ->
<smouche> I've got three of these things running on the same desktop, different sizes and colors.
<Kisain> ok got it
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, so you have that menushortcut as alt+F3 ?
<smouche> one of them permanently showing "man bash" 
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> I may actually read that too one of these days.
<Tm_T> hmm, three Eterms?
<smouche> smouche, yeah, thought that was default
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> that's on a standard us keyboard, anyway.
<Tm_T> you are talking to yourself
<Tm_T> smouche: yeas, I use fi keyboard =)
<Tm_T> -a
<Tm_T> I have  keys too
<Tm_T> I bet you don't :p
<smouche> heh, I've never seen a finnish keyboard; I picture it with umlauts and double aa's all over the place ;-)
<Tm_T> double aa ?
<Tm_T> DOUBLE AA???
<Tm_T> wtf
<smouche> doesn't Finnish use "aa" a lot?
<Tm_T> hmm, not?
<pv> I haven't ever seen a double aa.
<smouche> words like kaapi taapi laapi ... no?
<Tm_T> smouche: ehh, not much
<pv> Yeah, but it is written with two a's, not a combined letter :)
<smouche> my bad, I thought "aa" was a common vowel combination in finnish
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> well, common yes
<blueyed> how can I get a list of used (bound) ports?
<Tm_T> but it doesn't need it's own key =)
<smouche> well, duh, I know!  I was joking!  sheesh!
<themolest> blueyed you mean listening ports?
<blueyed> yes, themolest .
<Tm_T> smouche: no you was so damn serious!
<themolest> like tcp/udp servers?
<themolest> netstat -l
<blueyed> thx alot, themolest.
<themolest> or netstat -a for clients too
<smouche> Tm_T, don't laugh at the idea of "double letters" being thought of as a single letter.
<Tm_T> smouche: btw I will give you a pic of fi keyb
<Tm_T> smouche: it's a joke =)
<Tm_T> it must be
<smouche> in traditional Spanish ordering, ll and ch are treated as seperate "letters"
<smouche> (though not on keyboards, I assume)
<smouche> what does the umlaut do in Finnish, btw, Tm_T? shorten the vowel?
<error403> could anybody tell me how to get a program to start on KDE startup?
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, they are separate vowels
<Tm_T> smouche: http://home.rpkk.fi/kodit/~ahosa/tekstinknapp/perusn1.gif
<blueyed> Is there no OpenLDAP with Ubuntu?
<smouche> heh heh, Finnish also seems to like the letter "k"
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, maybe
<Kisain> is there a place to uplad screenshots?
<Kisain> upload
* blueyed tries to follow this howto: http://wanderingbarque.com/howtos/mailserver/mailserver.html
<Kisain> so i can show my freinds?
<Tm_T> Kisain: your own website?
<Kisain> no
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> why
<Kisain> like the one you used to show me that screenshot
<pv> apt-cache search openldap  finds slapd package.
<smouche> Tm_T: cool, that's less dissimilar to a us keyboard than I expected
<Tm_T> Kisain: it's "my" webserver
<Kisain> oh wow nice
<smouche> interesting that you also use qwerty
<Tm_T> smouche: ofcourse
<Tm_T> why not
<Tm_T> we have only 3(?) extra letters
<smouche> why not why not?  Letter frequency differs in different languages.
<blueyed> Thanks, pv!
<smouche> that's why French uses azerty
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> smouche: but we finnish are very international ;p
<smouche> but hell, maybe you Finns invented these damn keyboards to begin with!
<Tm_T> haha
<Kisain> how do you take a screenshot in kubuntu is it still print screen
<smouche> yeah, I know Tm_T; I used to listen to finnish radio, and the announcers sounded more like the bbc than the bbc!
<smouche> Kisain, use ksnapshot
<Tm_T> Kisain: ehh, "import -window root <destination>" or use Ksnapshot
<Tm_T> smouche: haha
<Tm_T> smouche: you know nokia, right?
<smouche> I know it's a Finnish company, if tht's what you mean
<Tm_T> smouche: yes :)
<smouche> but I'll bet if you asked most Americans, they'd assume it was Japanese!
<Tm_T> haha, I know =)
<smouche> I read somewhere that Finland is the most wired (or wireless) country on the planet, that true?
<smouche> hey Gunny, welcome back
<smouche> btw, Tm_T, what's a good finnish internet radio station?
<Gunny> smouche,  thanks 
<Gunny> had to deal with a sick child 
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, dunno, I don't use internet radios, or radio at all actually
<Tm_T> smouche: but I can ask, wait a minute
<Gunny> 2 year old daughter is running 101.4 fever keeping me busy lol
<Tm_T> Gunny: hmm, 101.4?
<pv> Fahrenheit, hopefully :)
<Tm_T> damn those yankees
<Tm_T> why they can't use siviliced measurements
<Tm_T> s
<Tm_T> whatever
<Tm_T> oh, hi pv
<smouche> hah hah, yes I can see how 101.4 would be alarming to someone used to Celsius measurements
<Gunny> farenheit indeed
<smouche> 101.4 is high enough!
<Tm_T> even in Kelvin it would be alarming
<Gunny> yep weird thing is, she's acting fine 
<Tm_T> smouche: can you give it as celsius?
<Gunny> no other symptoms 
<smouche> she's in turbo mode.
<smouche> put a cup throttle on that kid.
<smouche> oops, cpu!
<smouche> Tm_T, no, I don't know the conversion factor, sorry
<Gunny> 38.5 Celsius
<Gunny> thanks google
<Tm_T> Gunny: that's nothing =)
<kkathman> so smouche are you sayin yer sick dude?
<smouche> kkathman, no, we were talking about Gunny's daughter,
<smouche> and no, I am not 
<Gunny> convert 101.4 degrees F to C man I love google
<smouche> Gunny's daughter!
<kkathman> ohhh...how old is the daughter?
<smouche> google thinks of everything; scary, ain't it
<smouche> She's 101.4 years young, kkathman.
<Tm_T> hmm, no, there's many things what google don't find
<smouche> in Finnish reindeer years.
<kkathman> smouche: you should read the latest Fortune Magazine... great article on how Google is giving Microsoft fits and how Gates is worried about them long term
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> smouche: whatta
<kkathman> Gates own arrogance basically is his downfall in many cases
<smouche> Tm_T, never mind, I'm just being tired and sloppily surrealistic.
<Tm_T> :)
<Gunny> kkathman,  she's 2 and a half
<Tm_T> smouche: ok =)
<smouche> in child years.
<Gunny> no idea what conversion scale to use for that 
<Tm_T> hmm, there was some conversion tools to KDE in reops...
<smouche> yeah, Gates has got to get diminishing returns eventually.
<kkathman> Gunny: Ahh ok, well spikey fevers are fairly common, but lots of fluids is a good thing and dont let it stay over 100 more than 24 hours without a dr visit
<dell500> anyone here know what flac, ogg, and shn are??
<Gunny> 913.105497 days
<kkathman> ogg is an audio format
<dell500> better question, how do you convert them to mp3
<Tm_T> dell500: use amaroK and script ;)
<Gunny> kkathman,  thanks I got it covered
<kkathman> you dont...you find a player
* Gunny is a stay home daddy 
<Tm_T> Gunny: lucky you
<kkathman> Gunny: excellent!!!
<smouche> dell500, search in synaptic or kpackage or aptitude or whatever for command line converters etc
<kkathman> Ive been stay at home since 1991
<Gunny> yeah been home for 2 years
<Tm_T> ooooh
<Gunny> I retired from Michelin Tech Support 
<Tm_T> Gunny: damn, wanna switch with me ?
<smouche> there's something like "ogg2mp3" or something, can't remember exactly
<Gunny> no thanks lol
<Tm_T> smouche: or you can use amaroK with conversion script ;)
<smouche> Tm_T, I didn't know amaroK could do conversions, cool!
<Gunny> you can use mplayer and choose wav out too then encode however you like 
<Tm_T> Gunny: that's one yes =)
<smouche> that reminds me, friend of mine lent me a CD; time for some bachata
<Tm_T> bachata?
<smouche> latin music
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> nevhrd
<Gunny> bachata sounds like a french breaad pizza or something 
<smouche> from the Dominican Republic; awesome guitar style
* Gunny is hungry 
<Tm_T> smouche: can't beat Jimmy Page ;)
<dell500> well does k3b burn shn, flac, and ogg??
<Gunny> I guess I can find scripts for amarok at their home page 
<smouche> dell500, those are data formats
<smouche> you can put them on a disk just like with mp3
<dell500> no, i mean can you burn them as audio
<smouche> but if you want to play them in an ordinary cd player, you'll have to convert them to .wav, I assume.
<Tm_T> Gunny: apps-kde.org
<Tm_T> sorry, kde-apps.org
<dell500> what's amaroK???
<Tm_T> dell500: amarok.kde.org
<smouche> dell500, it's a media player for kde.
<dell500> ooo
<Tm_T> smouche: not media, audio
<smouche> player and organizer
<Tm_T> yes =)
<smouche> right Tm_T, just audio
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> "media" .. "why it can't play my avi????"
<Tm_T> ;p
<dell500> apt-get install amarok??
<Gunny> Tm_T,  thanks I'm there
<dell500> should i choose SQlite or MySQL?? :)
<Tm_T> Gunny: hmm?
<Tm_T> dell500: I use SQlite
<Tm_T> it's default
<dell500> k
<Gunny> kde apps .org
<Tm_T> oh yes
<dell500> sweet, scanning all my music!
<dell500> lot of Invalid Sample rate errors
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> errr
<Tm_T> how?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> dell500: btw use svn version, new features etc
<smouche> what's "svn" Tm_T?
<kkathman> wow Opera 8 is awesome
<smouche> isn't it?
<kkathman> yeah its majorly improved
<kkathman> and I think its even faster
<dell500> wow, there are a lot of options in this app
<Tm_T> smouche: like cvs but better(?)
<Tm_T> killkilldiedie!!!
<dell500> svn??
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Installation_HowTo
<Tm_T> whoa
<dell500> amarok is a lot to handle all at once lol
<dell500> not sure what is goin on
<Tm_T> ehh?
<Tm_T> it's simple
<dell500> i know, it probably is, i'm just not used to it yet
<Tm_T> heh
<dell500> got a lot of unknown stuff :(
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> oh whyyy
<Kisain> whats the command to install vmware?
<dell500> what's vmware?
<smouche> yeah, kkathman, this opera rocks!  I can't believe how good the fonts look, at all sizes
<Gunny> vmware-install.pl
<kkathman> Ok I got a better SK plug in for status, but it takes more resource :(
<smouche> Tm_T, dell500 is right; amaroK does seem a tad overwhelming at first.
<Gunny> is there a qt  version of gnomad? in other words can I use something besides gnomad to sync my nomad Xen Xtra?
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, maybe, it's not xmms
<Tm_T> Gunny: try kde-apps.org ;p
<Gunny> I did lol
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> hmm
<blueyed> What would be the equivalent to ldapadd in SLP?
<Tm_T> ?
<Gunny> only thing is a program that is depracated 
<Gunny> I guess I;ll suck it up and install gnomad
<smouche> ok, Tm_T, if I want to use the version of AmaroK from that site, do I need to remove my current amaroK?
<Gunny> even though it's interface sucketh
<blueyed> I'Ve installed slpd and following a howto which uses ldapadd to add a new entry to the ldap..
<Tm_T> smouche: eh, no, it installs it "over"
<smouche> cool, thanks.
<Tm_T> btw that might be buggy ;p
<Gunny> hmm svn? why they not use cvs?
<smouche> yeah, Tm_T, I think I may stick with the stable version for now...
<osh> Argh. Win32codecs aren't availible if you run ubuntu64. How annoying. Time for bed...
<KaiL> as they aren't on win64..
<Gunny> win64 will still use 32 bit dll's for multimedia 
<KaiL> hmm, so he needs a 32bit xine ;)
<osh> KaiL: Noted. I suspect ubuntu can do something similar...
<KaiL> quite silly btw
<KaiL> the most CPU eating job is still 32bit..
<KaiL> anybody here, who has upgraded from a K7 based CPU to a K8 based one?
<KaiL> is this only my feeling, or are K8 systems a lot faster even at the same clock?
<Tm_T> smouche: actually that "stable" can be buggier
<smouche> I know what you mean; but amaroK is behaving quite well for me, so I'll look for something else to break - ;-)
<Tm_T> ok :)
<Tm_T> I use... yesterdays svn
<smouche> well, you'll always be at least eight hours ahead of me, no matter what - unless I move to Europe...:)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> it was 16:28 utc
<smouche> so I'll let you do the alpha testing...
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> working better than "stable" and have new features, can't be bad =)
<smouche> I know what you mean, Tm_T, hoary unstable was much more solid than warty "stable" for me, for example
<smouche> till I backported myself into hell, anyway!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> http://www.mozilla.org/editor/
* Tm_T can't wait its first release
<error403> anybody else here use BitchX often?
<Tm_T> yuk
<error403> ?
<Tm_T> I use irssi only =)
<error403> irssi?
<Tm_T> yes
<error403> graphical?
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_016.png
<Tm_T> hell NO!
<error403> lol
<error403> ok...
<error403> /bin/sh: elinks: command not found
<error403> oops...
<Tm_T> hahahaha
<smouche> elinks is cool.
<error403> yes
<error403> it is...
<error403> VERY
<error403> so is BitchX
<error403> lol
<error403> well, thats what im using at the mo...
<Tm_T> yes, but irssi is more userfriendly imho
<error403> ok
<error403> where i get it?
<error403> coz i see to not have the source for it...
<Tm_T> you already got it
<Tm_T> it's in normal ubuntu installation
<smouche> irssi can be VEry user friendly if you're stuck without X running!
<Tm_T> smouche: and in X too! ;p
<error403> so i do....
<error403> brb
<Tm_T> smouche: bitchx and irssi are similar looking
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> haha I hope I really convert him
<smouche> really?  I thought bitchx was something like x-chat
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> smouche: use google
<Tm_T> ;p
<smouche> hm, learn something new everyday.
<smouche> I'm using irssi, man, leave me alone!! ;-)
<Tm_T> haha
<NTolerance> if my X isn't running I've probably got more problems than trying to connect to IRC
<Tm_T> NTolerance: haha
<NTolerance> :D
<Tm_T> NTolerance: I don't use graphical irc clients
<NTolerance> I'm running off of the KANOTIX CD now...I like it so far
<error403> back
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> any guestions?
<error403> nope
<error403> not really..
<Tm_T> :)
<NTolerance> 200 more fps in glxgears, no klaptop problems yet, firefox stays open when i change the desktop background
<error403> i dont think....
<Tm_T> NTolerance: 200 ???
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> NTolerance: how much total?
<error403> how do i change the colors?
<smouche> NTolerance, the thing was, I couldn't rescue myself without getting help on irc, so I was damned lucky i knew about irssi!
<error403> this one isnt as colorful....
<NTolerance> 614 on an ATI Mobility M6
<transgress> is kde lighter on the processor than gnome?  i have ubuntu on my lappy... and was wondering if i'd notice longer battery in kde?
<Tm_T> error403: ehh, why you need colours?
<error403> lol
<Tm_T> error403: btw irssi.org -> themes
<error403> Tm_T: just because...
<error403> hmmm...
<error403> /bin/sh: GET: command not found
<error403> wtf?
<Tm_T> error403: hmm, what colours you need ?
<error403> why the hell dont i have a get command?
<Tm_T> wget?
<NTolerance> transgress: you'd be lucky if your battery monitor works properly in Kubuntu
<transgress> GET? 
<error403> GET
<Tm_T> hmm
<error403> not work
<Tm_T> error403: wget?
<transgress> NTolerance: heh i'll keep that in mind and not reinstall then
<NTolerance> i may just be unlucky transgress 
<NTolerance> i'm sure some people have their battery monitors working
<NTolerance> the firefox bug does happen to others though
<Tm_T> many does
<error403> lol
<smouche> yeah, transgress, if anyone knows how to get power management working predictably in kubuntu, I want to know how they did it.
<error403> mine works...
<error403> by default...
<transgress> i really like how easy it is to map my extra keyboard keys in gnome... can't quite figure out how to in kde yet
<Tm_T> http://www.supload.com/012005/snapshot5-1-053.png
<error403> ive never had a problem with it...
<Tm_T> look, battery information in torsmo \o/
<NTolerance> omg, how'd they do that?
<Tm_T> easily
<NTolerance> any idiot could do that
<NTolerance> :D
<transgress> my cat can do that after she gets into my coc stash
<error403> heh
<Tm_T> hmm
* Tm_T gonna get lappy that can run KDE
<Tm_T> I have  486sx2 laptop atm
<transgress> ummm
<error403> Tm_T: how do i change between tabs, if you know what i mean, in irssi?
<transgress> 972ss laptop?
<Tm_T> error403: they are windows and alt+<number>
<Tm_T> error403: too easy?
<error403> THANKS!!!!
<error403> THIS KICKS A$$
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I knew it!
<error403> umm, if i do /server, will it open another tab?
<transgress> no
<Tm_T> no
<error403> and if i do /join will it open another tab?
<Tm_T> that will do
<Tm_T> error403: eh, window
<Tm_T> 03:27 < Tm_T> haha I hope I really convert him
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<error403> lol
<error403> you have
<error403> this kicks ass
<KaiL> hm?
<error403> Tm_T: will it open another server window if i type /server in the server windows?
<error403> *window
<smouche> error, easiest way to switch channel windows is Control N or Control P, or Alt left or right arrow
<error403> how do i be connected to more than one server at a  time, or do i need to be running multiple instances?
<KaiL> ok, somebody with hardware problems?
<Tm_T> error403: no
<Tm_T> error403: irssi.org has good help ;)
<Tm_T> yes you can have multiple servers
<KaiL> maybe something more interesting than powernow-k8, wrong output on an Audigy2 or a CRT screen telling nonsence? :)
<Tm_T> smouche: easiest way is use alt+<number>
<smouche> KaiL, is that an external Audigy?
<KaiL> internal
<KaiL> it has digital out as default...
<Tm_T> smouche: specially if you have <10 channels open =)
<Tm_T> >
<smouche> well, Tm_T, I guess you're right, but not for me, cause.. lol
<smouche> yeah, I figured you had a lot more channels than me!
<Tm_T> smouche: I have 18 windows in my "main" irssi...
<error403> :O
<smouche> thing is , I can use Alt arrows with one hand
<Tm_T> not much though
<smouche> and save the other hand for a sandwich
<error403> lol
<error403> so how do i open another server windows?
<Tm_T> smouche: you can use alt+<number> with one hand too
<Tm_T> error403: check irssi.org
<Tm_T> I don't remember
<error403> lol
<error403> ok
<kkathman> dum de dum dum
<Tm_T> I use separate clients in separate networks
<smouche> well yeah, Tm_T, but not with my sandwich hand.
<KaiL> smouche: do have that problem too?
<kkathman> lol smouche :)
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, ehh
<kkathman> Wow this new SK theme is much more resource intensive than Ubermon
<smouche> Tm_T, you know us Americans are notoriously non-ambidexterous.
<Tm_T> smouche: ok, there's strange words =)
<Tm_T> wait a minute
<kkathman> ambidextrous = equally good with left and right hand, basically
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> kkathman: I'm leftie ;)
<smouche> like the old joke about the american secret agent who blew his cover by switching his fork from hand to hand during dinner...
<Tm_T> yes, old one
<kkathman> Tm_T did you know that the Greek word for "left-handed" is the root word for our word "sinister" ?
<Tm_T> kkathman: sinister? hmm, sin maker?
<Tm_T> aah, now I got it
<smouche> Tm_T, don't be gauche, dude!
<Tm_T> sorry, didn't remembered that one
<gunny> what's the secret to getting var/local/mail with kmail? I get a can't lock error
<kkathman> Tm_T no...the Greek word is "sinistra"... people in the ancient world believed that those that were "left handed" were abnormal and could not be trusted.
<smouche> gauche is french for left, and also implies (in English) clumsy vulgarity
<Tm_T> kkathman: we ARE abnormal
<Tm_T> kkathman: atleast I am
<smouche> the world is very hard on lefties.
<Tm_T> sinister == pahaenteinen
<Tm_T> ;p
<kkathman> Tm_T lol...well it had something to do with that the "right hand" was closest to the heart or something like that
<kkathman> hehe
<smouche> Tm_T, you seem very adroit for a lefty, actually
<Tm_T> adroit?
<smouche> (that's another one: a droit -- on the right)
<Tm_T> weird words, alot =)
<kkathman> I can honestly say that I have seem alot of untrustworthy righties too :)
<smouche> adroit = skillful, good with ones hands
<Tm_T> smouche: got it already =)
<Tm_T> http://www.ilmainensanakirja.fi/?Q2=&Q=adroit&P=12
<Tm_T> ;p
<smouche> you show a lot of dexterity with google, even left-handed!
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> hmm
<smouche> (dexter -- opposite of latin "sinister")
<gunny> I like this chat channel #ubuntu is far to serious
<Tm_T> haha
<kkathman> detro actually
<kkathman> oops dextro
<Tm_T> gunny: because of me I think
<gunny> rofl or me if you're not here
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> gunny:  yeah when the heavies are here we get called down pretty often
<gunny> gonna be all weekend with no LInux box to play with 
<smouche> I consider it a left-handed compliment to be scolded by a dev
<kkathman> rofl smouche
<smouche> gunny, why no linux box?
<gunny> going away fro the weekend
<gunny> my parrents still on windows
<kkathman> gunny just make your pitch to them :)
<gunny> I am afraid to install kubuntu on my dads machine I handle enough tech support phone calls as it is 
<Tm_T> gunny: you can use live cd ;)
<smouche> change their wallpaper to a screenshot of kubuntu, hide their taskbar and their icons!
<gunny> rofl 
<kkathman> gunny yep
<Tm_T> haha
<gunny> I have a live dvd here I may bring it with me 
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> maybe they'll think they got a really weird virus
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> well, gunny, just refer your dad to this channel
<kkathman> I dont think I could get my Dad on LInux either
<gunny> oh man getting rid of the omigod I have a virus or spyware phone calls would be amazing 
<gunny> I at least have him on firefox instead of IE 
<kkathman> gunny he can find more ways to mess up his email...and he just has to click ONE freakin button
<gunny> my dad is in his sixties and doesn't adapt to change very well 
<smouche> well, I spent the morning with a roomful of people who think a computer mouse might pee in their hand if they frighten it.
<kkathman> gunny:  my dad is 88 and is the opposite..he LOVES too much to try new things, but then lacks the expertise to fix things that he messes up..then makes them worse..and only THEN does he call me
<gunny> oh man speaking of mice, I found one in a glue trap a few mins ago 
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/amarok_w_wiki.png
<Tm_T> wiki in amarok \o/
<kkathman> and he then blames them on the computer or Microsoft or whatever
<smouche> plug it in gunny, and see if it works.  Maybe there's a driver for that sucker!
<gunny> my dad is constantly getting spam from porn sites of course I tell him if he quits subscribing to them, it would stop 
<gunny> lol smouche 
<kkathman> Tm_T do you know if there is a way to adjust the icon grid width and length  or did I ask you already?
<smouche> I hate those glue traps, the pitiful stuck creatures.  A fast head bash with a traditional trap seems kinder.
<Tm_T> kkathman: ?
<kkathman> gunny ROFL on the porn sites :)
<gunny> smouche,  I agree 
<Tm_T> icon grid width? in desktop? or in konqi?
<gunny> kkathman,  my pop's a dirty ole man
<kkathman> Tm_T no on the desktop
<Tm_T> kkathman: I think there is
<smouche> I actually managed to pry a mouse off one of those glue things though, and let it go.
<pussfeller> why
<gunny> I always have mice here after a big rain 
<smouche> poor bastard probably never got laid again though, with his whiskers and ears all gluey!
<kkathman> Tm_T Im sure there is...because windows has that and I figure KDE must have a capability to do it
<gunny> it rained 2 days straight and the mice arrived
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, lemme see...
<pussfeller> ever since we had a mouse invasion.... i hate those little nasty bastards
<pussfeller> we were killing 3 - 4 a day
<smouche> kkathman, I gave up on icons on the desktop, cause they kept moving on me, and the text looked horrible,
<smouche> and I tend to clutter it up too much
<smouche> much happier without them now.
<smouche> pussfeller, get a cat.
<smouche> get like 3 cats
<pussfeller> we finally hired an extermiator and he laid out poisen every where and that did the trick in a week
<gunny> my exterminator was here today he put poison under the house andgave me glue traps
<pussfeller> that stuff will take care of em way more than traps will
<smouche> yeah, well, I prefer dealing with mice than waging chemical warfare on myself.
<pussfeller> they take it back to the nest and give it to their little friends
<gunny> better living through chemicals I say 
<Tm_T> kkathman: I think desktop follows konqi configs
<gunny> the traps were for the ones still hanging out inthe floorboards etc 
<smouche> alright, damn I'm chatty tonight, gotta eat and clean a little, and watch some tube.
<Tm_T> tube? tv?
<smouche> yep
<Tm_T> ok
<smouche> "the boob tube"
<gunny> ok ready for another tech support issue? I run gaim I like it, am used to it etc, whenever A sound plays ingaim, sound quits working in konqueror, any ideas?
<smouche> (that's boob as in idiot)
<gunny> I am not running esd I dont think
<smouche> maybe you need to enable artsd
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> who need sound in konqi or gaim?
<gunny> I have method arts selected in sound prefs in gaim 
<gunny> my daughter's elmo flash game uses sound no elmo flash game = bad news for daddy 
<Tm_T> btw what you think that wiki thing in amaroK ?
<Tm_T> gunny: ok, and why gaim need sound?
<Tm_T> ...
<gunny> because every now and then my parents IM me and I can hear the chime and come into the office and see what they want 
<Tm_T> heh
<gunny> dammit I'm picky I want this software I paid nothing for to just work 
<Tm_T> gunny: hmm, you can set it to open window
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> sorry, I persnoally don't like my desktop give any plip or beeb
* kkathman goes to konqi to look at icon spacing settings
<Tm_T> I have amaroK if I want some noise =)
<gunny> yeah I know Tm_T  I can live without gaim sounds too I suppose
<gunny> I really hate kopete's interface
<gunny> or I'd use it 
<Tm_T> Kopete is hmm, not so user friendly
<KaiL> and a bit crashy
<gunny> yes it is
<gunny> and I suppose I could get trillian working in wine 
<Tm_T> gunny: wtf
<gunny> lol
<Tm_T> oh why
<gunny> gaim and trillian are my 2 favorite IM programs 
<transgress> i prefer psi
<gunny> I swear by trillian if you MUST use windows
<Tm_T> hmm, I use gaim
<Tm_T> that's it
* gunny proudly gave up his Windows partition about a month ago
<Tm_T> just like gimp
<transgress> i find gaim to be overkill when i just use jabber
<gunny> if all my friends were on jabber I'd run a server 
<Tm_T> doesn't matter if its windows or linux, it's gimp & gaim
<kkathman> Tm_T uhm...changing those things in Konq doesnt do anything to the desktop
<gunny> the gimp is pretty cool I just suck at using it 
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, interesting
<kkathman> gunny you should try gimpshop
<gunny> I like simple editing tools like in GASP picassa
<Tm_T> gunny: use it, you learn it with time
<gunny> what is gimpshop?
<KaiL> somebody here, who already had nForce4 or intel 955 based mainboards in his (or her) fingers?
<Tm_T> kkathman: I don't like photoshops interface
<transgress> i suck at art, so i have no use for gimp or gimpshop or photoshop
<kkathman> gunny the problems I have with GIMP per se, is that it isnt very intuitive, and GimpShop realigns the menus to be more intuitive
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm
<kkathman> Tm_T GimpShop really isnt like Photoshop at all
<Tm_T> kkathman: that's your opinion
<Tm_T> =)
<gunny> i just need to touch up digital photos fix red-eye an such 
<Tm_T> I like gimp the way it is
<kkathman> well, I have used both though and can credibly express an opinion
<gunny> I have picassa running with wine and it works very well
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, I never tried gimpshop myself, never even considered it
<kkathman> Indeed, the people that created Gimp have admitted that they need to overhaul the menus and way the program works
<kkathman> but all of that might go away if Krita lives up to expectations
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> Tm_T After using Paint Shop Pro, I did not like Photoshop either because it was so different. But because Photoshop is the industry standard, I forced myself to learn it.  I cant make that argument for Gimp, per se.
<kkathman> but for alot of people Gimp is fine
<gunny> my brother is a product manager fro Adobe, if I mention the Gimp to him on the  phone he hangs up on me 
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> gunny rofl
<Tm_T> gunny: give me his email address
<gunny> its true he tells me to run adobe apps in wine since they all pretty much work 
<kkathman> gunny, nah, photoshop doesnt even work that well in wine 
<gunny> why Tm_T ? gonna mail bomb him?
<Tm_T> somebody gonna get a heavy load of GIMP spammm!!!!
<Tm_T> =)
<gunny> rofl 
<smouche> gunny, ask your brother why acrobat reader loads so damn slowly!!
<smouche> thank you, that is all.
<gunny> I think adobe's email scrubbers filter them 
<kkathman> Tm_T I could give you a graphic and see how long it takes you in GIMP and tell you how long it took me in Photoshop :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Tm_T> gunny: btw ask him if he can offer us a free app
<gunny> well I would but he's the product manager of InDesign and he woul dhave no idea 
<gunny> I get  a freebie dvd full of apps now and then 
<kkathman> gunny Adobe just bought Macromedia so I wonder where GoLive is gonna end up?
<gunny> no idea my brother wonders that as well his first dev team job was on go live 
<Tm_T> adobe apps are way too expensive to students
<gunny> ye sthey are 
<gunny> I never bought one personally
<kkathman> Tm_T oh please....there are 1000s of free keys out on the net..students run Photoshop for free!!!!
<kkathman> not to mention that college student get it for $28
<gunny> what *cough* steal software? lol
<Tm_T> kkathman: no, I don't steal software
* gunny borrows software from time to time 
<Tm_T> kkathman: and I don't think we have same offer in Finland
<kkathman> Well universities get student discounts and they get all this software for like 1/10th the cost
<gunny> I am looking forward to trying the new BeOS derivative if it ever comes out 
<gunny> and if OS/2 gets OSS status I'm all over it 
<kkathman> OS/2 ??? OMG!!!
<gunny> ran warp and merlin here 
<gunny> I loved em 
<Diablo-D3> who the fuck cares.
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, I'm not in university
<Diablo-D3> all operating systems suck
<Tm_T> OS/2 \o/
<Tm_T> BeOS is interesting
<kkathman> uh oh Diablo-D3  is here, fun's over...straighten up eneryone :)
<kkathman> back to work!
* gunny types furiously 
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> kkathman: what work?
<gunny> shh busy being serious here
<Tm_T> serious? it's something eatable?
<Tm_T> like cherios?
<gunny> yes just like cheerios
<Tm_T> =)
<gunny> only better
<gunny> kinda like cheese only different 
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> ok, I have >20 tabs in FF, time to read them trough
<smouche> I LOVED BeOs personal edition
<smouche> stopped working for me when I started using athlons, though
<gunny> ok how do I get konqeror to open without that stupid welcome screen?
<kkathman> gunny thats a good questions, I've been trying to get it to open up in one of its mode in various ways but there are bugs all around it.
<Diablo-D3> read the welcome screen.
<Tm_T> what welcome screen?
<Diablo-D3> tm_T: the one gunny isnt reading
<Tm_T> haha
<KaiL> lol
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: you're funny :)
<Tm_T> hi KaiL 
<Kisain> i have a question
<Tm_T> go ahead
<Kisain> how do i connect to my windows network?
<Tm_T> Kisain: samba
<Kisain> with kubuntu?
<kkathman> samba
<Kisain> whats samba?
<smouche> gunny, I think there's something in the menus that lets you set a "profile" or somethng as default...
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: with konq.
<Tm_T> smouche: there is
<kkathman> Kisain: sambe is the way that you connect to your windows network :)
<Kisain>  ok
<kkathman> samba that is :)
<Diablo-D3> somewhere on you desktop is a shortcut to the local network thing in konq
<Diablo-D3> Hey guys, _konq uses samba_
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> but its not 2 way
<Diablo-D3> So quit telling Kisain useless information
<kkathman> you gotta set that stuff up
<Kisain> um no theres not my desktop is blank for the most part
<Tm_T> heh
<Kisain> lol
<kkathman> quit telling him its just Konq 
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: try //machinename/
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: in konq I mean
<GameCat> evening all
<smouche> Kisain, smb-client should work fine for accessing your windows shares.
<Kisain> ok so how do i find this smb client
<smouche> use the "go" menu in konq, and click on network folders, see what happens
<Tm_T> wtf I can't extract tar.gz in Konqi
<Diablo-D3> smb://machinename/ I think it is
<gunny> kisain apt-het install samba and smbfs
<Kisain> ok
<gunny> er apt-get lol
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: or that
<Kisain> lol
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: go -> network folders -> samba shares
<KaiL> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kubuntu.html did I miss any common problems? 
<Tm_T> haha, I got an idea
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: "how do I insert CDs?"
<Kisain> ok which do i do your confusing me lol
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: lol
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: do what I told you
<smouche> Kisain, truly, I'm not lying to you, it takes 3 seconds, see what you have first!
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: "why doesnt kubuntu play on my car stereo?"
<smouche> Kisain, click on "go" in konq menu
<smouche> then click on "network folders"
<smouche> and see - you might get lucky
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: common, not from idiots :)
<kkathman> Hey I got kubuntu on my car stereo!!! It plays my 8 track tapes :)
<Tm_T> smouche: install figlet
<smouche> if your windows folders are set up to share, they should show in konq already
<Kisain> there isen't anything there like that in the main menu :/
<gunny> I caught kubuntu once penicillin fixed me right up 
<smouche> Tm_T, wtf is figlet/
<Tm_T> smouche: install it
<smouche> ?
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: you should link to madwifi for wlan
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: so any serious comments?
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: not all cards use ndiswrapper
<Diablo-D3> infact few do
<kkathman> see I told you when the heavies come in the fun goes away :(
<smouche> Kisain, look for "go".  It's there.
<Tm_T> smouche: just install it
<KaiL> what's madwifi?
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, yep
<Diablo-D3> a native linux binary driver for atheros based cards
<Diablo-D3> a huge bulk of wlan cards use atheros chips
<Kisain> it says i need to install samba
<Tm_T> install it then
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: it shouldnt. Is your kubuntu installation complete?
<Kisain> ok
<Kisain> as far as i know
<Kisain> it is
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: for kicks, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<Kisain> but don't qoute me on that it's my first day usin it lol
<Kisain> i alredy did
<Kisain> i have ubuntu and kubuntu
<Kisain> and they appear to be fine
<Tm_T> smouche: got it?
<Diablo-D3> Then... I need to file bugs on kubuntu-desktop
<smouche> No, Tm_T, I don't cause I don't know what it is.
<Diablo-D3> it should include enough to use libsmbcrap
<Tm_T> smouche: just funny program
<gunny> whiskey tango foxtrot is figlet?
<Kisain> i downloaded the install iso did that updated installed what i wanted played with it for a week
<Kisain> then went to kubuntu
<Tm_T> gunny: try it =)
<Kisain> after installing it through syn
<Diablo-D3> gunny: serria tango foxtrot uniform
<Kisain> so i am gussing everything is there
<smouche> I'll google it, Tm_T, but I don't install nuthin' till I know what it does...
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: one would assume.
<kkathman> well when I installed kubuntu-desktop I didnt need to do anything to see the window shares, but there was lots of work for them to see the linux shares :)
<Tm_T> smouche: oh come on, trust me
<Kisain> could i atually not have everything?
<Tm_T> smouche: really, it's jsut a small funny app
<smouche> Kisain, search in synaptic or whatever, see if you have smb-client on there.
<Kisain> kk
<gunny> ok I installed it and typed figlet at a cli it just does nothing 
<Tm_T> gunny: say "filget foobar"
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: apt-get install samba-client
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: that should fix it
<Kisain> k i'll try it
<gunny> cute 
<Tm_T> gunny: or, " figlet -p -t foobar plah plah"
* Diablo-D3 investigates situation further
<Tm_T> gunny: next, try "apt-get moo | figlet -p -t "
* smouche passes the torch of gullibility to gunny
<Kisain> it's alredy the current version
<gunny> roflcopter 
<Tm_T> =)
<Diablo-D3> well wtf
<Diablo-D3> I can do it
<Diablo-D3> I wonder what I have installed that you dont
<Kisain> what am i retardwed or sumtin? lol
<smouche> mine worked out of the box
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: quite possible, yes
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: file updated
<Kisain> HEY!!! lol
<Tm_T> smouche: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_017.png
<Kisain> o_0
<KaiL> also added RaLink (as in by Linksys PCI here)
<Tm_T> smouche: there you see figlet in action
<smouche> don't tell me, Kisain 
<smouche> no, tell me
<smouche> what happened?
<Kisain> tell you what?
<Tm_T> error403: hi
<error403> Hostname: deepthought2 - OS: Linux 2.6.10-5-386/i686 - CPU: Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+ (800.521 MHz) - Processes: 85 - Uptime: 3h 10m - Load Average: 0.04 - Memory Usage: 106.64MB/694.36MB (15.36%) - Disk Usage: 24.77GB/106.46GB (23.27%)
<Kisain> it says it's the current version of samba
<error403> :O
<error403> everyone break out the sysinfo scripts!
<Kisain> sysinfo
<Diablo-D3> sysinfo sucks
<error403> Tm_T: guess what!  im running irssi in a transparent Eterm window..
<Tm_T> hmm
<error403> :D
<error403> borderless too...
<KaiL> error403: uhm, clock scaling works out of the box for you?
<Diablo-D3> wtf, you have smbclient installed
<smouche> me too error403, ain't it cool?
<Tm_T> error403: I guessed so
<error403> yes ti does
<gunny> apt-get moo | fig
* Diablo-D3 bangs head on desk
* gunny eats his yummy burger
<error403> KaiL: yes, it does
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<Kisain> huh?
<Kisain> which one?
<Kisain> lol
<KaiL> interesting, on my desktop Sempron it took me 2 weeks to find the problem :)
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: ?
<Kisain> sorry kinda drunk so i'm dumber than normal lol
<Tm_T> error403: got those blue lines transparent too already?
<Kisain> but i know theres no go in my start menu
<error403> nope...
<error403> :(
<Tm_T> error403: heh, I suppose it's easy
<KaiL> that's a real Sempron based laptop?
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: go is in the konq menu
<error403> am i just lucky with my laptop?
<error403> lol
<smouche> Tm_T - you can get the blue lines to go away?
<error403> everything works out-the-box for me....
<Kisain> ok how do i find that menu?
<error403> i can?
<Tm_T> smouche: oh yess
<smouche> tell me, now, how -- how now brown cow!
<Kisain> all i have is this k in a kear
<Kisain> gear
<KaiL> <error403> everything works out-the-box for me.... << that's normal with kubuntu :)
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: its the fourth entry in the menu bar
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: after location, edit, and view
<error403> i thought so...
<error403> thats why i love Kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> heh
<error403> Linux that WORKS
<Diablo-D3> everything works out of the box for me
<error403> lol
<Kisain> i have kubuntu
<KaiL> I was really a bit dissapointed, as this Athlon TB system here had overall 4 problems
<Kisain> and i have no idea what there talkin about
<Tm_T> smouche: http://gallery.vapina.org/view_photo.php?full=1&set_albumName=album01&id=20042005_kde340
<Kisain> lol
<Diablo-D3> since debian slink for me
<Tm_T> smouche: there you can see irssi without blue lines
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: in konq
<error403> how you get rid of the blue lines?
<Kisain> hold on for a sec lol
<Tm_T> smouche: you tried figlet already?
<smouche> Tm_T, I don't want to see someone else without the blue lines, I want to see myself without the blue lines!!
<Diablo-D3> erm, who owns that faq page?
<KaiL> 1 missing driver, 1 broken DDC, 1 f*cked S3 in Bios and a silent audigy - so now down to 1 problem (the S3)
* smouche holds bucket of cold horse urine over Tm_T's head
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: yours, right?
<Tm_T> smouche: I won't tell ya if you don't try figlet first
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: drop that bullshit mention of the G-Series cards
<smouche> Tm_T, do me a solid dude and just tell me
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<smouche> I told you about Eterm!
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: hm?
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: G100 through G550 do _not_ require binary drivers
<Tm_T> smouche: hmeh
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: they never did, and never will
<Tm_T> smouche: okay, I find it and tell ya then
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: ever tried the DVI on a G550?
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: yes
<KaiL> doesn't work without
<gunny> oh man I just found out how to turn off that welcome to konqueror screen
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: I own a G550, and I borrowed my friend's DVI LCD panel
<Diablo-D3> gunny: by reading the welcome screen?
<gunny> yeah lol
<Diablo-D3> gunny: I told you to read it damnit
<gunny> lick introduction  then read 
<KaiL> if it work on yours, it's the first, where it does this
<gunny> rofl I just got around to it 
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: it worked fine with xorg+dri
<KaiL> that's strange
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: it _used_ to do that
<Diablo-D3> like way back in the early xf86-4 days
<gunny> it still wont open with my homepage though lol
<Diablo-D3> and it only ever applied to specifically the 550
<gunny> justa blank screen 
<Diablo-D3> not any other G series
<Kisain> ok let me start from the beginning
<Kisain> what konq?
<smouche> man, that's a nice desktop shot there, Tm_T
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: there is more than one konq?
<smouche> what's nicotine?  P2P?
<Kisain> i don't even know what that is
<Kisain> so i don't know
<Diablo-D3> smouche: its a popular additive to cigarattes
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: konqueror
<Kisain> and that is?
<Diablo-D3> -_-
<Tm_T> smouche: you tell me
<Kisain> is that the equivilent of the windows start menu
<Kisain> ?
<smouche> uh, Kisain, you're playing with us right?
<Diablo-D3> "What is Internet Explorer?"
<Diablo-D3> "What is The Internet?"
<Kisain> no i'm litarlly that new to linux
<Diablo-D3> "What is a nipple?"
<smouche> rofl
<Kisain> i've used windows all my life
<Tm_T> smouche: damn, dualscreen and big enough monitors =)
<Diablo-D3> "What is a clue, for $500"
<Kisain> HEY!!! lol
<Kisain> jeeze i know i don't know anything about linux and i don't pretend to
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: konq is the thing that looks like windows/internet explorer
<Kisain> i was always taught that the only stupid question was the one you diden't ask
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: the web browser and file manager
<Diablo-D3> You were taught wrong.
<Kisain> thanx 
<Tm_T> :)
<Kisain> lol
<Tm_T> haha
<kkathman> Kisain: hang in there, we all had to learn...you are just the nightly hazing contestant :)
<Kisain> oh i see
<Kisain> yay!
<Tm_T> wheeee
<Kisain> ^_^
<Tm_T> ouh, that was mistake
<Kisain> gusse what i found it
<Kisain> it that browser that i've been using to serf the net lol
<Diablo-D3> -_-
* kkathman throws Kisain a dictionary for spelling
<Diablo-D3> Yeah really.
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, one way is change theme... I wouldn't do it that way though
<Diablo-D3> You're english is worse than some of the koreans I've seen on battle net
<Kisain> you have to understand i was a poor pathetic windows user all my life
<kkathman> Ooooo tough crowd tonight
<smouche> Serfing the net is Microsoft's job
<Diablo-D3> ^______________________^ *happy-sama!*
<Kisain> i'm not used to the way linux does things just yet lol
<smouche> evil feudal fiefdom that it is
<Diablo-D3> Serfing. The pun... is horrid.
* Diablo-D3 cringes in pain
<Kisain>      ok .............huh?
<smouche> That's ok, Tm_T!
<kkathman> Kisain   you will just be more enlightened then..but in the meantime....
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: Serfing vs Surfing.
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: Serfs as in pesants
<Kisain> ahhh i see
<Diablo-D3> pesants?
<gunny> ok save view profiles is counter intuitive as all hell I guess I should have read that whole manual lol
<Diablo-D3> peasants?
<Diablo-D3> pisanos!
<smouche> Tm_T: if you find out, let me know, but anyway I need to read more of the irssi docs.
* kkathman thinks that Kisain needs to learn homonyms meanings
<Diablo-D3> Hey pisanos, welcome to the super mario super show!
<KaiL> I might have asked before, somebody using a one of these nice PCIe chipsets (nForce4, intel 955, VIA K8T890 and the ones from vendors, I'd like to forget)?
<Kisain> well fortunatly i have linux gods like yous to help me through this weard place called linux
<Tm_T> Kisain: weird ;)
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: pcie on linux is teh fail
<Kisain> my box is an ibm netvista machene type 2254
<smouche> Kisain, dude, you in Brooklyn?
<kkathman> Kisain nah whats bad is that we are only the level 2 support
<Kisain> my celrey stalks at night
<gunny> linux isn;t weird now VAX, VAX is weird
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: hey now
<Kisain> naw i live in da u.p
<smouche> ouch
<kkathman> VAX is weird
<Tm_T> I'm weird
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: PCIe itself not, but it introduces very much new hardware at one time
* gunny hates vax 
<Diablo-D3> I actually give out great tech support
<Kisain> was born in ware
<coldsalmon> hi all
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: see I knew that would wake you up :)
* smouche has no clue what vax is.
<Diablo-D3> vax is godly
<gunny> I supported vax for nearly a year yeesh 
<transgress> my job is tech support... well part of it is
<Kisain> nice
* Diablo-D3 logs in to kremvax
<kkathman> damn gunny you are as old as me :)
<Diablo-D3> transgress: I upgraded my job
<Tm_T> smouche: wan't to change theme? goto irssi.org
<Diablo-D3> I'm now a freelance tech
<transgress> Diablo-D3: also sysadmin...
<Kisain> i think linux-speak is a sepreate language from english
<kkathman> gunny you remember PDP's?
<Diablo-D3> where I can charge anything I want, and drive around in a nice car
<Tm_T> Kisain: ehhh
<gunny> not really 
<Diablo-D3> pdp11 > *
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: the intel 915 ("Centrino 2") doesn't make and bigger problems
<smouche> I'll check it out after I get my tv fix, Tm_T.  Time for ER. pathetic, I know...
<kkathman> yeah PDP8 tho?
<KaiL> any..
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: english you fail lightsaber
<Tm_T> ok, you guys drive me crazy, I'm off ->
<Kisain> lol
<Diablo-D3> karma karma karma icecream jump lol
<gunny> I dint get that deep into vax I just knew that the main michelin sales dabase ran on vax and the mainframe
<Kisain> my celery stalks at night
<Kisain> my potato has eyes and my onion crys
<kkathman> Geez Diablo-D3  you can actually be fun sometimes .. just have to get an unsuspection plebe in here
<Diablo-D3> gunny: they've long since switched to bsd boxen acting as frontends for solaris DBs
<Kisain> huh?
<KaiL> if nForce4 would make problems, we would have heared it here, I guess (should be the topseller on PCIe)
<Kisain> can you gerber style that for me?
<Diablo-D3> hahahah
<gunny> biggest nightmare of my life was reconfiguring a forklift printer in canada through the network 
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: I hate nforce chips though
<Diablo-D3> gunny: hah, I would have just remotely installed nbsd on it and gone from there
<Diablo-D3> remember, nbsd runs on anything^Weverything
<KaiL> my nForce3 works perfect
<coldsalmon> anybody know what happened to the menu applet in the kicker?
<gunny> system was locked down so tight I couldn't install freakin hellow world if I wanted 
<Kisain> why you hate nforce chips?
<gunny> they aren't salty enough 
<KaiL> better than the 3 of the 4 VIAs before (VPX, MVP3, MVP4, KT133)
<transgress> gunny: nice... that got a few laughs
<kkathman> coldsalmon: now how would we know what happened to your menu applet? lol
<Kisain> can ubntu/kubuntu run dual or quad cpu's?
<Kisain> i have a pc with 2 p4's and a pc with 4 p4's
<gunny> just need a smp kernel 
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: why wouldnt it?
<kkathman> but I'll bite coldsalmon - what DID happen?
<coldsalmon> well... does anyone else have a menu applet on their kicker?
<Kisain> i don't know 
<Diablo-D3> Hell, you can boot linux on a 128 cpu NUMA system
<Kisain> remember i'm a linux tard for now
<Kisain> lol
<Diablo-D3> the kind that have a cooling system the size of a city block
<Kisain> wow
<kkathman> coldsalmon: you mean the little K on the far left?
<Diablo-D3> they make HAL jelous
<Diablo-D3> *jealous
<Kisain> onnce i get the other 2 cpu's for my system i'm gonna install kubuntu on my mainframe
<Diablo-D3> ironically, it was IBM who did it
<coldsalmon> no, the actual applet that lets you put the Mac-OS menu in the kicker.
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: was about to throw you a dictionary :)
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: I blame my keyboard, its starting to drop keys
<Kisain> my system has it is now
<Diablo-D3> I guess 12 years is far too long for a keyboard
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: you have that model too ??
<Kisain> 2 pentiums 4 3.8ghz
<Diablo-D3> and by drop, I mean literally drop
<Kisain> 2gigs rambus
<Kisain> 3 120gig 10,00rpm hd's
<Diablo-D3> the clips on the bottom of keys are starting to not work
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: what as slow system
<Kisain> f 42 in flat panel monitors
<kkathman> Diablo-D3:  you know its time to get a new keyboard when the letters are gone
<Kisain> 4
<Kisain> what
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: but I love this keyboard
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: its almost happy hacker in quality
<Kisain> my system will kick the shit outta yours anyday
<Kisain> when it's running ubuntu that is :)
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: I have a quad opteron sitting around here somewhere
<Kisain> nice
<coldsalmon> I can enable the menu at the top of the screen, but I can't put it in the main panel, even with the Baghira menu.
<Kisain> i gotta get the other 2 cpus for mine
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: ahhhh but yanno, give it a good burial say a few nice words, then have a bucket of chicken and get to Office Depot
<Diablo-D3> you know its sad that you can ping a machine, but otherwise have it physically lost
<Kisain> for a total of 4
<error403> lol
<Kisain> but rambus rocks 6 gig transfer rate
<Kisain> per sec
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: physically lost?
<Kisain> 3 10,000 rpm hds
<Kisain> sata
<error403> Diablo-D3: as long as you have SSH, who needs to find it?
<Diablo-D3> error403: well, I think it may be burried under pizza boxen
<Kisain> i build my own computers you never know the quality of the pre configured systems
<error403> lol
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: _sata_ wtf?
<Diablo-D3> scsi160.
<Kisain> it's a new type of hard drive connector
<Diablo-D3> you entirely missed the point of my comment, didnt you.
<Kisain> instead of customary ide cables it uses a 8 pin cable including power
<Diablo-D3> scsi160 is serial scsi
<Kisain> it has a 4 gig transfer rate
<Diablo-D3> serial scsi > sata
<Kisain> it's faster than scsi
<Diablo-D3> why would anyone waste a 10krpm drive on sata
<Kisain> min hd speed for this type of system is 10,00rpm's
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: my ass.
<Kisain> i've spent over 11,000 on my system
<Diablo-D3> sata2 _almost_ beats scsi160
<error403> Diablo-D3: say what you said out loud....
<Kisain> what you mean my ass
<kkathman> $11 GRAND????????
<Kisain> dude i been buildin computers sence i was 12
<Kisain> yea
<Diablo-D3> I've been programming C since I was 8.
<Diablo-D3> I got my first computer when I was 5.
<Kisain> never went to school for it either
<error403> i been breathing since i was born
<Diablo-D3> I was reading adult novels when I was 4.
<Kisain> just seems like instinkt to me
<kkathman> damn... thats a year of college at a state school!!!
<Kisain> lol
<error403> doesnt mean i am anoy better at it now than i used to be
<Diablo-D3> I scored a 1450 on SATs.
<Kisain> nice
<Kisain> did better than me
<Diablo-D3> I also have a bigger penis.
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: hmmm Steinbeck?
<Kisain> tmi
<kkathman> Diablo-D3:  I would hope its bigger than at 4
<Kisain> dude my mainframe(thats what i call it cause it controls everything in the house) 
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: I have an entire staff to help me carry it around.
<Kisain> is the fastest computer that i know of
<Diablo-D3> the fastest computer is... asci white iirc.
<Kisain> thats why i can't waite to run linux on it
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: Nice....my wife owns mine...lucky you
<Kisain> i'm thinking there will be a 25-50% increase in speed
* Diablo-D3 hasnt been keeping up with the arms race.
<Kisain> all i know is now that i've seen the light microsoft can suck my @$$
<kkathman> $11,000 for a computer.....wow
<Kisain> hey i hand built it
<kkathman> I guess Im just cheaper labor
<Kisain> it runs my7 32in dobsonian reflector
* smouche_tube bought a 64 bit 'puter and doesn't give a damn that he's only using a 32 bit os
<Kisain> as mwell as most of the electronics and lights in my house
<error403> lol
<Kisain> i want a 64 bit
<Kisain> i hear they rock
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: no you dont
<error403> im building a 64-bit soon
<Kisain> yes i do
<Diablo-D3> its completely useless unless you have apps designed for it
<Kisain> i payed an assload for that telescope
<kkathman> Diablo-D3:  correctomundo
<error403> 64-bit linux kernel, here i come..
<Diablo-D3> ie, games will still totally rock on 32bit x86 for years to come
* smouche_tube uses a cast iron frying pan to iron his shirts.
<Kisain> it's 6 1/2 feet tall weighs 400lbs
<Diablo-D3> not that I'm saying x86 rocks or anything
<error403> .heh
<Kisain> nice
<Kisain> i payed 22,500 for it pre built
<Diablo-D3> ppc64 > *
<Kisain> when my grandparents died i used the inheritance for a lot of shit
<kkathman> time for dinner...brb
<Kisain> at the time my computer was state of the art.....
<Diablo-D3> You should have invested it into getting a high school education.
<Kisain> untill i opend the box :(
<Kisain> dude i graduated twice with honors
<coldsalmon> bye
<Kisain> and in the fall i'm goin to northern michigan technological university to get my doctrate in computer science
<Tm_T> smouche_tube: btw I just made my own irssi theme
<Kisain> i'm not sayin i'm the brightest guy in the world but i'm not dumb either
<Diablo-D3> Not being the brightest guy in the world pretty much precludes you from not being dumb.
<Kisain> have you ever herd of hot wind talk?
<Kisain> lol
<smouche_tube> cool, Tm_T - got a screenshot?
<Kisain> have you the adacity to insinuate that i prevaracate?
<Kisain> hey i know there's people out there who are smarter than me
<Diablo-D3> Goddamnit, why the hell doesnt google news have an rss feed?
<Kisain> not that i care
* error403 needs sleep
<Kisain> night dude
<pussfeller> google is old school thats why
<Tm_T> smouche: just testing it and fixing, I take screenshot when it's ready
<Kisain> i ask this question as sorta a self diagnostic (called it that sence i was a kid don't ask)
<pussfeller> their wad is already been shot
<Kisain> am i annoyin you guys and or gals?
<smouche> Tm_T, this theming stuff easy to do? 
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: after asking google, the LAN chip is the only problem with nForce4
<Tm_Nuada> heh
<smouche> heh heh, I mean for an idiot like me...
<Kisain> cause if i am i'm sorry
<Kisain> i don't ever mean to offend or bother
<Tm_T> smouche: well, yes and no
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: cool
<Diablo-D3> but I still officially hate nforce
<Tm_T> Kisain: np at all
<Kisain> k
<KaiL> ...and that's REALLY bleading edge hardware
<smouche> I don't know any perl, Tm_T, so irssi scripts are terra incognita for me
<Kisain> just let me know if i'm bein to much
<Diablo-D3> perl is easy
<Kisain> i like to make new freinds not chase people away
<Tm_T> smouche: well, just look default.theme
<smouche> Kissain, don't worry, if you see any mass migrations out of here, it's just a netsplit!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> smouche: nope, it's your smell
<Kisain> whats a netsplit?
<Tm_T> ;p
<Kisain> lol
<smouche> (ok, everybody log out right now...)
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> I wont
<Kisain> you guys probibly think that i'm the dumbest n00b out there eh?
<Tm_T> Kisain: nope, second
<smouche> Kisain, stop flattering yourself
<smouche> I'm not ready to pass that torch yet.
<Tm_T> smouche: I was thinking that one too
<Kisain> not flatering just bein truthfull
<smouche> I see right through you, Tm_T, you're pseudo-transparent!
<Kisain> lol
<Tm_Nuada> hahaha
<Tm_Nuada> smouche: just guess how transparent =)
<Kisain> yea i don't flatter myself ever i know my limitations
<smouche> Kisain, if you really really want noob-abuse, try, hmmm -- what's a good channel for that...
<smouche> maybe #kde?
<Kisain> hey i'm fine here lol
<Tm_Nuada> haha
<Kisain> i can take it and dish it :)
<Kisain> just don't go overboard
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> oh i forgot you guys don't know! lol
<Kisain> ^_^
<Diablo-D3> smouche: #gentoo
<Tm_Nuada> err
<Diablo-D3> or #linux on efnet
<Tm_Nuada> haha
<Tm_Nuada> smouche: man this is... wrong coloured..
<smouche> Tm_Nuada, where's the real Tm_T and what have you done with his body?
<Kisain> i spent 12 years in a monistary in hartford ct usa before i left.
<Kisain> so i'm used to all kinds of shit
<smouche> Well, that's a resume I don't hear everyday.
<Tm_T> smouche: I only have ... four minds and one head... quadrophenia!
<Kisain> both good and bad
<Kisain> lol
<smouche> I picture you as wearing goggles with dozens of xterms on the lenses, like bugs' eyes, Tm_T
<Kisain> scuse me for bein blabber mouthed i'm drunk
<Kisain> bacardi 151
<smouche> keeping an eye on 87 irc channels
<smouche> at the same time
<Kisain> how the hell?
<Tm_T> smouche: haha
<smouche> ok, no lie, I gotta stop blabbing, and do something constructive.
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> smouche: ok, you do something other, I do this irssi theme
<smouche> like watching commercial tv
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> catch you later!
<Kisain> hey howq do you cange the (inwindwos its called the start menu) in kubuntu to somthin cooler?
<Kisain> i still have the default one
<Kisain> thanx for puttin up with me guys it's really nice of you
<Kisain> wow it died in here really quick
<Kisain> oh well
<Kisain> hey you guys wanna check out some really cool websites(no porn)
<Tm_Nuada> eeh
<Tm_Nuada> hmm, something strange...
<Kisain> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/index2.shtml
<Kisain> or
<jiger> hi all. I am seeing some verrrrrrrry strange behaviour. All gtk apps(gkrellm, firefox, firestarter) is crashing on desktop change!?!?
<Kisain> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/
<transgress> i wish flash worked better in konq...
<transgress> that would make me happy
<jiger> anyone seen this behaviour?
<Tm_T> nope
<Kisain> http://www.amishdonkey.com/
<jiger> and what cud be the reason. no new apps/libs installed
<Tm_T> Kisain: hmm?
<Kisain> no but i have noticed a weard incidence with firefox and w32codecs_20050216-0.0_i386
<Tm_T> Kisain: you wan't to edit your Kmenu appearance?
<Kisain> yea
<Tm_T> hmm
<Kisain> it sometimes crashes when you hit the back button
<Kisain> it's weard
<Kisain> dosen't do it all the time seems random
<Kisain> and yes want some sort of techno geek theme
<Tm_Nuada> hmm hmm
<Kisain> cause i'ma techno geek
<Tm_Nuada> hmm, I take pic now
<Kisain> up intill 6 months ago i had to 150inch monitors on my wall
<Tm_Nuada> so smile ;)
<Kisain> till the projectors burned out
<Kisain> :)
<Tm_Nuada> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_020.png
<Tm_Nuada> =)
<Tm_Nuada> Kisain: so what do you think, ok?
<Kisain> wow thats neat how you do that in knosole
<Kisain> dude it's awsome
<Kisain> i want the desktop
<Tm_T> it's not Konsole
<Kisain> oh ok
<Kisain> is it irssi?
<Tm_T> hmm, it's Eterm
<Kisain> i have it but don't know how to use it
<Tm_T> and irssi in it
<Kisain> OOOOhhhhh.
<Kisain> i don't know how to use irssi
<Tm_T> hmm
<Kisain> but i want the desktop lol
<Kisain> i'm a dead head
<Tm_T> haha
<Kisain> and that rocks
<Tm_T> you tell me
<Tm_T> Kisain: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/graphics/GD-lamp_5a.png
<Tm_Nuada> I gimped it myself
<pussfeller> how you make pencil be straingt line in gimp, i thot it was "shift"
<Tm_Nuada> ehh
<pussfeller> where a line you draw will be straight
<Tm_Nuada> hmm, path tool
<pussfeller> nm it is shift
<Tm_Nuada> hmm
<Tm_Nuada> dunno what you mean so ...
<Tm_Nuada> just test and drive ;p
<Kisain> i have every dead cd on my linux pod
<Kisain_> internet got disconnected lol
<Kisain_> linux pod=i pod that has podzilla on it
<Tm_Nuada> hmh
<Kisain_> internet crashed damnit
<Tm_Nuada> nope
<Kisain_> podzilla came has a install for winsux
<Tm_Nuada> it was just your internet connection ;p
<Kisain_> LOL
<Kisain_> so how do i cange my start bar to somthin techy?
<Kisain_> change*
<Tm_Nuada> it's Kmenu
<Tm_Nuada> remember that
<Kisain_> ok
<Kisain_> kmenu
<Tm_Nuada> and you mean that icon ?
<Kisain_> tastesd better than start menu and less fillin
<Kisain_> OOOOoooooohhhhhhh!
<Tm_Nuada> or whole menu
<Kisain_> [adult swim]  is on
<Kisain_> ^_^
<Kisain_> whole menu
<Kisain_> i wanna put somethin techy in
<Tm_Nuada> it follows your desktop theme
<Kisain_> oh so to theme kmenu i'd have to theme everything?
<Tm_Nuada> yes
<Kisain_> thats cool
<Kisain_> no isshue
<GameCat> if you can find the right icon, you can change it on it's own
<Kisain_> oh wow
<Tm_Nuada> Kisain_: kde-look.org
<verden01> Hi
<Tm_Nuada> hi verden01 
<verden01> hey Tm_Nuada 
<Kisain_> what would you suggest for a techy theme somethin cool
<Kisain_> maybe even l-cars realted?
<Tm_Nuada> ok, this goes away ->
<verden01> i see a lot of people from Finland on here nearly as many as us Aussies
<Kisain_> no matter what i want your greatfull dead desktop
<Tm_T> Kisain_: I gave url to you already
<Kisain_> why would they make a windoze icon?
<Kisain_> i am at kde-look
<Tm_T> as a joke maybe?
<Kisain_> it's awsome
<Kisain_> i gusse i like the one on ubuntu's werbsite though
<Kisain_> the dog pissin on microsoft
<Kisain_> due justice i say
<Kisain_> the dead head one is here?
<Kisain_> [ADULT SWIM]  rocks!
<Tm_T> Kisain_: hmm, deadhead is where?
<Kisain_> i'm tryin to find it
<Kisain_> unless yu made it lol
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/graphics/GD-lamp_5a.png
<Tm_T> yes, I "made" it
<Tm_T> just edited couple of pics etc
<Kisain_> awsome thanx ^_^
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> that's still under heavy editing, so don't spread it yet
<Kisain_> how do you change your name here?
<Kisain_> without exiting?
<Tm_T>  /nick <newname>
<Tm_T> yuk
<Tm_T> xchat :/
<Tm_T> eh
<[ADULT> yay
<narg> apt servers down?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > there we go
<Tm_T> narg: ?
<Tm_T> haha "visudo" actually opened _nano_ 
<narg> Tm_T: ?
<chavo> Tm_T, it uses the EDITOR variable.
<Tm_T> chavo: ok =)
<Tm_T> chavo: just little funny :)
<Tm_T> narg: "apt" servers are up and running
<chavo> Yeah, you'd think it used vi
<Tm_T> chavo: I supposed so
<Tm_T> chavo: but nano is better imo
<chavo> yep, nothing wrong with nano
<Tm_T> hmm, strange
<Tm_T> so "visudo" is actually symlink or something
<chavo> No, it uses the EDITOR env variable
<Tm_T> hmm
<chavo> try this -> export EDITOR=kwrite
<chavo> then do visudo
<chavo> It will open in kwrite
<Tm_T> well, in my FC3 box : "bash: visudo: command not found"
<Tm_T> chavo: yes I know
* jsg is away: Away at the moment
* jsgAway is back.
<Tm_T> oh, it's really nice that you make it clear when you are here ;)
<Tm_T> hm
<kkathman> ls -l
<kkathman> dang it
<kkathman> I always forget where my cursor is :)
<Tm_T> haha
<kkathman> duh
<kkathman> doh
<Tm_T> sad, filget broke my moo
<Tm_T> figlet
<kkathman> figlet?
<Tm_T> yes
<kkathman> what the heck is figlet?
<Tm_T> install it
<Tm_T> so you don't have to ask
<kkathman> no thanks ... not if I dont know what it is :)
<Tm_T> trust me, just install it
<kkathman> oh ok I see what it is
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> eh~~
<Tm_T> after you installed it, say " apt-get moo | figlet -p -t "
<Tm_T> hmm, I'll make my own mascot
<Tm_T> who cares about cow, when you got .... something else
<kkathman> whats moo ?
<kkathman> i know what gmoo is :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: apt-get moo
<kkathman> Tm_T now I just told you I dont install things I dont know about
<Tm_T> install?
<Tm_T> it I said "apt-get moo"
<Tm_T> I can't see any "install" there
<kkathman> well that goes for commands I dont know too :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> just do it
<Tm_T> you can trust me
<Tm_T> ok, don't do it, I con't care, off we go ->
<kkathman> I trust you Tm_T :0
<kkathman> but
<kkathman> the new Opera 8 might be the best release they have ever made
<kkathman> ok so I may have spoken too soon on Opera 8 :)
<kkathman> lol
<zabu> how do I mount a usb drive
<kkathman> zabu: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#listusbdevices
<zabu> thats just list em
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> zabu: try "media:/" in konqi
<zabu> it says the kde mediamanager is no running
<Tm_T> hm?
<kkathman> zabu you might go to www.ubuntulinux.org and check the forums
<zabu> they just have a bunch of weirdos standing around in a circle
<kkathman> uh...try the freakin forums there are answers there I just checked
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: you tried moo / figlet already?
<zabu> you know what it should do, it should just work right
<kkathman> Tm_T nope :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh, actually you can see both(?) in my screenshots
<Tm_T> so go ahead, try
<Tm_T> it spoil all fun if I explain them
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> so what was the problem?
<kkathman> hehe now moo is cute
<kkathman> but I was just expecting more
<kkathman> can I do an apt-get nakedwoman ???
<kkathman> I still wish I could change the colors on my ls -l
<kkathman> I should just turn off the colors altogether I guess
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_019.png
<Tm_T> you can use almost everything w/ figlet
<dell500> anyone here know how to run a game (in cedega) in window mode??
<Tm_T> what game exactly?
<chavo> dell500, depends on the game
<tvon> Are there any known problems with X lockups and kubnutu in hoary?
<dell500> chavo, counter-strike source
<Tm_T> tvon: hmm, explain?
<Tm_T> cs, yuuuk
<chavo> dell500, you have steam running?
<tvon> I normally use gnome but installed kubuntu-desktop out of curiosity... I can start kde okay but as soon as I try to launch konqueror X "freezes" (I cal still move the mouse curosr, but not do anthing) and X takes up 99+% of the cpu
<dell500> chavo, yup
<tvon> s/cal/can/
<dell500> chavo, the game bugs out and gets to the last loading part for a map (sending info to server or something)
<dell500> then it just craps out and I have to kill it
<chavo> dell500, bring up the "Play Games" window and right click on CS
<tvon> from my POV, X is entirely locked up... the keyboard is dead (numlock won't toggle) but I can move the pointer around... the only way to get my system back is to restart gdm (eg, kill X)
<Tm_T> tvon: strange...
<tvon> Tm_T: indeed :)
<dell500> chavo, i'm not sure, but i have the ati drivers enabled for right now, instead of the fglrx ones
<Tm_T> you're sure you have uptodate KDE ?
<chavo> ok
<tvon> the logs don't tell me much of anything... Xorg.0.log is not updated with any useful information...I only guessed it was nvidia because 'dmesg' has an odd line at the end about 'NVRM: Xid'.. though nothing informative (just numbers)
* tvon shrugs
<Tm_T> hmm
<tvon> system is up to date with hoary
<Tm_T> tvon: you alreadu ran that script in topic?
<tvon> er, no, let me try that
<Tm_T> tvon: nno, run first apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> and tell if it outputs any error
<tvon> Tm_T: no updates
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> strange
<Tm_T> tvon: use synaptic ... check what version your kdelibs-data have
<tvon> Tm_T: aight
<tvon> I probably just need a re-install... this system was intially pre-warty
<Tm_T> tvon: just check that version
<tvon> gimme a minute, restarting gdm takes a few
<Tm_T> heh
<tvon> 4:3.4.0--ubuntu3.1
<tezza> anyone got a problem where kubuntu just stalled on the start of the install?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> tezza: hmm, might be broken installer
<Tm_T> tezza: use those checksums
<Tm_T> tvon: hmm, ok...
<Tm_T> tvon: ok, it's uptodate... you installed kubuntu-desktop ?
<tvon> Tm_T: yeah
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> tvon: ask it from riddell, he's the man ih here ;)
<tvon> Tm_T: heh, okay
<tvon> Tm_T: thanks for your time
<Tm_T> =)
<tezza> Tm_T: i did before i burnt them
<Tm_T> tezza: and after?
<dell500> how do find the plugin section for firefox?
<tezza> yep
<tezza> Tm_T: then i tried the normal ubuntu and the same thing happened - must be some problem with my hardware and the installer or drivers
<Tm_T> dell500: simple
<Tm_T> dell500: /usr/share/apps/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<tezza> dell500: type 'about:plugins' into firefox
<dell500> ooo
<Tm_T> the most logical place
<Tm_T> tezza: it doesn't tell _where_ those plugins are
<tezza> it tells you what plugins you have and how to install them
<Tm_T> tezza: ehh, still...
<tezza> he didn't ask for a directory he said the plugin section... you can understand that in many different ways
<dell500> /usr/share/apps/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ doesn't work
<tezza> dell500: do what i said and follow the instructions on how to install plugins
<dell500> k, but how do i find my dir for firefox??
<dell500> like can i do that in console or something
<Tm_T> dell500: just try "find /usr | grep firefox "
<kkathman> dell500: try "whereis mozilla-firefox"
<kkathman> in my system firefox is in /usr/bin
<kkathman> dell500: I have firefox installed if you need help
<Tm_T> kkathman: but plugins aren't there
<dell500> anyone here know how to run counter-strike source in windowed mode?
<shogouki> plugins are in $ffxdir/plugins
<kkathman> nope...usually they are elsewhere..but easy to find
<shogouki> or you're talking about extensions ?
<Tm_T> dell500: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> "find /usr | grep firefox | grep plugin | grep java" and tada, there it was
<shogouki> or just read what ive wrote :p
<Tm_T> shogouki: yes
<Tm_T> but I like to play around with grep ;p
<Tm_T> hm, just try to remember, who copied .torsmorc from me...
<Diablo-D3> http://www.cfh.ufsc.br/~oriente/
<Diablo-D3> best. logo. ever.
<kkathman> HEHE thats hilarious!!!
<Tm_T> ewhh, that's almost... well ...
<kkathman> ITS FUNNY!
<Tm_T> nnot
<kkathman> c'mon!
<Tm_T> I'm boring old fart...
<kkathman> u arnt old :)
<kkathman> puhlease!
<luke> has anyone had any crashes lately? I've just had 2 this afternoon. very unusual..
<Diablo-D3> Nope.
<kkathman> no crashes since I brought hoary up...over 19 days now
<Tm_T> hmm, I ate breakfas already and I'm still hungry
<kkathman> well before that actually
<kkathman> just 19 days straight
<Diablo-D3> Infact the only thing I can crash is *gasp!* actually buggy software.
<Tm_T> hmm
<luke> haha. well I don't think anything I was running is buggy at all, it just crashed randomly
<Diablo-D3> ... thats the definition of buggy.
<Diablo-D3> Unless your machine is just flakey
<kkathman> luke: when you said it "crashed" what does that mean exactly to you
<luke> everything froze, couldn't move the mouse, everything stopped
<kkathman> kernel panic?
<Diablo-D3> ... followed by user panic.,
<luke> no idea. just completely unresponsive
<Tm_T> no need to panic yet
<kkathman> ROFL
<kkathman> had you done anything before ??
<Diablo-D3> well, either the kernel hates you...
<Diablo-D3> or X hates you.
<Diablo-D3> Thats the only two things that can cause that.
<Tm_T> or they hates each other
<luke> hmm. and kdelibs-data wont update
<kkathman> or their could be a communist conspiracy against him...but thats remote
<Tm_T> luke: topic ;p
<kkathman> luke you need to run the script listed in the channel topic
<luke> ok cool thanks for that
<dell500> is there a way to force quit an app??
<transgress> dell500: kill -9 PID
<Diablo-D3> dell500: sudo shutdown -h now
<transgress> Diablo-D3: don't be a prick
<kkathman> ROFL
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: he didnt say force quit EVERYTHING :)
<kkathman> lol
<Diablo-D3> I firmly believe in taking out mosquitos with nuclear weapons.
<kkathman> there ya go
<luke> I agree with diablo-D3
<kkathman> why close one out when you can punish them all
<transgress> dell500: do a ps aux | grep ITEM ... that'll have the PID (a number) near the beginning of it... then kill -9 PID... or killall ITEMNAME if there if you don't mind killing every instance of that program
<kkathman> or CTRL-ESC and find the process you need to kill
<transgress> this is a help channel... hear to help people... not make them pissed off... that includes helping noobs... 
<kkathman> Hey I got luke his script to fix his kdelibs prob :)
<transgress> yeah i think you may have given it to me too
<dell500> k, kool, thanks
<dell500> goin to bed, peace
<Diablo-D3> I wish they would just release kdelibs
<kkathman> night dell500  :)
<transgress> i wish they would make a new package for firefox
<luke> do you reacon it's beter to use synaptic, or kynaptic? does it matter at all?
<transgress> i think i will build that tonight and make a deb package out of it
<Diablo-D3> I wish they would quit shipping firefox
<transgress> luke: synaptic has a few more features
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: why?
<Diablo-D3> luke: it doesnt really matter
<kkathman> you dont like it?
<Diablo-D3> both are inferior to apt-get + apt-cache
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: because its bloated shit
<luke> I didn't think so:p nah I was just wondering if kynaptic would work beter for kubuntu since it's a kde app..
<kkathman> it is pretty bloated I'll agree
<kkathman> you like Konqi?
<Diablo-D3> konq > firefox
<Diablo-D3> by far
<Diablo-D3> konq 4.0 should make people shit their pants
<kkathman> I look forward to that
<Diablo-D3> like, that south park episode with brown noise
<Choubaka> Diablo-D3: Except for one thing.
<kkathman> I still wish I could get Konq to be what I want when I want tho
<shogouki> only thing that miss to konqui is a good extensions manager
<luke> you reacon konq is beter than firefox? 
<shogouki> and docs to write extensions :/
<Choubaka> Konqueror doesn't have the extensions 
<Diablo-D3> shogouki: a perfect browser does not need extensions
<shogouki> Diablo-D3: i'm strongly disagree
<Choubaka> konqi is not perfect.
<Diablo-D3> they're working on an adwhatever clone, btw
<Diablo-D3> and it'll be built right into khtml
<Choubaka> Where's AdBlock and flashblock? :|
<transgress> umm... no browser is one size fits all
<transgress> hence extensions
<Diablo-D3> Choubaka: see above comment
<Diablo-D3> it should hopefully be in by konq 4.0
<shogouki> hope so
<Choubaka> Diablo-D3: how customisable will it be?
<transgress> i like firefox... but i don't like that the ubuntu build requires a shitload of gnome stuff
<Choubaka> will it work like adblock does?
<kkathman> Konqi is great as a file manager but you have to start it, then choose that profile...then its good as a browser, but you have to start it and choose that profile
<Diablo-D3> atleast as customizable as adblock
<transgress> so i use konq
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: I never set profiles
<Choubaka> Anyway, I use GTK so konqueror as my main browser would be a bit weird. I will give it a shot though.
<Choubaka> I can't live without AdBlock :D
<Choubaka> not on the internet at least.
<luke> stupid mosqitoes
<Diablo-D3> AdBlock doesnt even work with the moz in ubuntu
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: ok, do you use it for file management or just a browser?
<transgress> konq does decent at blocking ads...
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: both
<Choubaka> Diablo-D3: yes it does?
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: I just throw a path into the location bar, and it works fine
<kkathman> ahh ok I see
<Diablo-D3> it does? wtf
<Diablo-D3> it says mine is too new of a version
<shogouki> it does much more :)
<luke> whats so much beter about konq over firefox?
<Choubaka> unless you're talking about mozilla, not firefox :p
<shogouki> luke: integration
<Diablo-D3> nope, firefox.
<Diablo-D3> luke: its kde.
<Choubaka> luke: firefox is slow.
<Diablo-D3> its also a shitload faster
<Choubaka> Diablo-D3: works for me.
<Diablo-D3> and its less bloated
<luke> hmm
<Diablo-D3> and its not retarded
<Choubaka> I resent the retarded comment.
<Choubaka> firefox is able.
<Diablo-D3> and once the new safari changes get merged, around a dozen bugs will get fixed
<shogouki> dont know if safari changes will be merged
<Choubaka> And KDEness is more of a minus in my book :/
<Diablo-D3> they will
<Diablo-D3> Choubaka: you're a gnomeby thats why.
<luke> Choubaka why are you running kubuntu then?
<Choubaka> No I'm not. :)
<luke> why are you here then? :p
<Choubaka> I swear by xfce. :P
<kkathman> Diablo-D3:  but say you throw a path there, but you want the split frame, left to be the tree and right to be file listings?
<kkathman> thats a profile right?
<Diablo-D3> xfce just makes you a mini-gnomeby.
<Choubaka> luke: because I know a lot about debian. I can help people here too. 
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: I hate that shit
<shogouki> and just open a term into kq
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: I prefer that stuff off.
<kkathman> Ahh ok I see
<luke> choubaka: hehe thanks for helping then :D 
<Choubaka> Besides, if KDE 4.0 is all it promises to be, I might go through the trouble of customising it to my liking and start using it.
<Choubaka> No offense, but the defaults of KDE just suck -_-
<luke> I reacon kde is more costomisable than gnome
<kkathman> yeah the defaults to for sure
<Diablo-D3> heh
<kkathman> *do
<Diablo-D3> gnome doesnt even have a web browser
<Choubaka> There's Galeon :P
<kkathman> :P
<Diablo-D3> Yeah, but who the hell uses that?
<luke> konq can't use gmails standard view
<Choubaka> Some people.
<Diablo-D3> All the gnomebys want to say firefox is the gnome browser
<Diablo-D3> except, GUESS WHAT FUCKERS, FIREFOX IS NOT A GNOME PROJECT
<Diablo-D3> ALL BOW DOWN TO THE GLORY THAT IS KONQ!
<luke> haha
<kkathman> lol
* Diablo-D3 strikes a pose
* Diablo-D3 falls off his soap box
<transgress> just because it is integrated doesn't make it better
<transgress> there is a reason far more people use firefox than konq... even on kde
<luke> I kinda agree with transgress
<Diablo-D3> yeah, its called windows.
<transgress> let me rephrase
<transgress> there is a reason far more people use firefox on linux than konq
<transgress> even in kde
<Diablo-D3> yeah, its called severe retardation.
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: ?
<transgress> there is a reason i have the browser binary from the site in my home dir
<Tm_T> hmm, I use FF
* Diablo-D3 is on a firefox hate kick atm
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> now now..there is something called "preference"
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: haha
<kkathman> choice...its what Linux is all about :)
<luke> theres also a thing called opinion
<transgress> sometimes it works better... such as gmail didn't work with it for a while... i can't login to one of my work sites because of some weird ass bug...
<transgress> and Diablo-D3 hating something that is helping to knock MS down a notch... puts you in my dumbass list.
<kkathman> transgress: good point well taken
<Diablo-D3> MS doesnt need help falling down.
<kkathman> we all need to support Google ALOT
<kkathman> hehe
<luke> yes it does, it owns the stupid people who use it
<Diablo-D3> Firefox should instead focus onnot sucking.
<transgress> you wanna use konq go right ahead... you wanna say it's good... cool... but saying something else sucks just because you don't use it even though it might be good... is ignorance.  
<Diablo-D3> They should buy me a new keyboard too.
<transgress> Diablo-D3: let me point out that george bush got elected in 2004... 
<kkathman> $5 keyboards at Office Depot
<Diablo-D3> transgress: so?
<transgress> anyone that convinces people they need them needs to be knocked down.
<Choubaka> Diablo-D3: Firefox very much does not suck on windows though.
<Diablo-D3> Japan has the most accurate time keeping peice in the world... and it runs Linux.
<Diablo-D3> Just because one nation is stupid, doesnt mean all are.
<Choubaka> It's a huge lot better than the Linux Firefox
<buz> yeah the win firefox is faster than the linux version
<Diablo-D3> Tie that in with the fact that gnome is most popular in the US
<transgress> it's a huge lot better... you failed english huh?
<Diablo-D3> and KDE is most popular in .eu and .jp
<buz> still, ff linux beats the shit out of konqueror
<Choubaka> transgress: No, I did not :)
<Diablo-D3> Choubaka: gah
<Diablo-D3> that engrish is painful
<transgress> buz: i'm trying to end the flaming... please don't add to it
<transgress> haha 
<Tm_T> buz: actually I found them eqyakky fast
<Choubaka> In fact, I got 10 as my final grade :P 
<Tm_T> buz: i.e. win and linux FF
<Diablo-D3> ppththtbthth.
<transgress> my friend is dating an asian chick and she speaks like that Diablo-D3 ... rearry she does
<Diablo-D3> oww, I think I bit something
<buz> mhh my linux version has noticeably slower display of the rendered stuff
<buz> rendering ITSELF is probably just as fast
<Tm_T> ?
<Choubaka> Try opening 13 tabs at the same time.
<buz> but displaying the stuff is much faster on win, i can even see the windows go up
<Tm_T> Choubaka: done it
<Diablo-D3> buz: thats just X sucking
<buz> yeah i know
<buz> still, it makes FF linux feel slow
<Diablo-D3> I hate X
<Diablo-D3> Oh I hate X so much
<Choubaka> Someone needs to create Y :P
<kkathman> I had like 15 open tonight in FF no degradation in speed whatsoever on my machine
<Diablo-D3> of all the software I hate most, X gets the 2nd spot.
<buz> but interestingly, it doesn't happen that badly with KDE apps
<Diablo-D3> There is a Y
<buz> only gecko apps seem to suffer that badly
<Diablo-D3> and a Z
<Diablo-D3> and a W
<Choubaka> kkathman: but when you _open_ them, firefox goes unresponsive.
<Diablo-D3> gecko does stupid things
<buz> yeah
<buz> xul isn't really efficient
<Diablo-D3> but it pretty much can be all tied to braindamage in X
<transgress> Diablo-D3: then sit in CLI, use links (which i promise is faster than konq and ff) and stop starting flamewars
<buz> but i love the extensions ;)
<kkathman> not on my system at all...try using ctrl click to open links..faster and more efficient
<Diablo-D3> and gecko doesnt want to work around it
<Choubaka> Diablo-D3: Do they have , , and  too? :)
<Diablo-D3> qt/kde, however, excel at working around it
<Tm_T> Choubaka: =)
<Diablo-D3> Choubaka: *cough*
<buz> someone should port firefox to kde :)
<transgress> buz: someone is
<Diablo-D3> buz: they have
<Choubaka> buz: there is an experimental port. :P
<Diablo-D3> kecgo
<Tm_T> Choubaka: you just revealed yourself!
<buz> well i don't care for gecko rendering in konqueror
<Choubaka> Tm_T: No perkele.
<transgress> http://www.pryan.org/mozilla/firefox/hendikins/firefox-qt/ 
<Tm_T> Choubaka: you silly finnish fella
<Diablo-D3> well
<transgress> buz: ^
<Diablo-D3> hopefully konq will make gecko dead.
<Tm_T> Choubaka: Perkelepp hyvinnii
<Diablo-D3> s/konq/khtml/
<Tm_T> =)
<buz> that is old...
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Tm_T> ok, can't take it anymore, HV! ;) ->
<Diablo-D3> the only one I know of is kecgo
<Diablo-D3> or kgecko
<Diablo-D3> whatever name they decided on
<transgress> last build in 2005 february... and seeing as konq doesn't have nearly the userbase that ff has... i doubt it'll be making gecko dead anytime soon
<Diablo-D3> its a khtml-compatible object that uses gecko
<Diablo-D3> drops right into konq, or any other khtml using app
<buz> yeah
<buz> but who cares
<buz> khtml ain't bad, the gui is
<Diablo-D3> then fix the gui, and quit bitching
<buz> na
<Diablo-D3> not that firefox's is any good
<buz> i rather just use firefox
<buz> it does what it's supposed to do without getting in my way
<Diablo-D3> firefox's ui is a usability nightmare
<buz> even the worst of the lusers i switched figured it out right away so far
<transgress> fuck god damn it everyone stop... it's called preference... stop fighting about which software to use... this isn't proprietary... you aren't locked in... this is choice... lets move on to something useful
<Diablo-D3> transgress: there is no such thing as preference
<kkathman> thank you transgress 
<Diablo-D3> foss is all about lobbing flaming shit at the other side
<transgress> Diablo-D3: it's open source
<Diablo-D3> havent you learned that yet?
* Diablo-D3 pisses in gnome's cheerios
<buz> and if there's no other side, we throw the shit at MS
<transgress> Diablo-D3: i think you are confused.  this is a help channel.. we are here to help.
<luke> why wont shipit work for me?
<buz> lets see if qt firefox works
<transgress> luke: what do you mean?
<Diablo-D3> buz: and MS attempts to throw shit at us, but we're already gone by the time the volley arrives
<luke> it says my email address isn't in the database
<Diablo-D3> buz: and apple lobs shit at MS, and looks good doing it
<Diablo-D3> luke: then add it
<buz> so? get a mac
<Diablo-D3> Ive been thinking about it
<buz> personally, osx gets in my way too often
<Diablo-D3> but I dont have room on my desk for a third box
<buz> it's a pretty but stubborn os
<Diablo-D3> who said running osx on it?
<Diablo-D3> LINUX BABY!
<buz> wtf? a mini is so damn small
<luke> how do you?
<Diablo-D3> either that or nbsd
<transgress> i wanna get a mac... but i will keep osx on it... with portage
<Diablo-D3> a 17" lcd is not small, buz.
<buz> a kvm switch is
<Diablo-D3> I already have a 14" lcd and a 17" crt on my desk
<Diablo-D3> I dont have enough room for another 17".
<Diablo-D3> dude, thats stupid.
<Diablo-D3> whats the point of having three computers if you dont have three monitors to go with it
<transgress> Diablo-D3: they are lcd's ... just turn them a bit... angle them... 
<Diablo-D3> transgress: I didnt say they wernt...
<transgress> haha i see
<transgress> get a bigger desk
* Diablo-D3 has a really tiny desk
<buz> get rid of the crt
<Diablo-D3> cant get any bigger
<Diablo-D3> buz: that wont improve the room usage
<buz> it certainly did for me
<Diablo-D3> a 17" is a 17" no matter if its crt or lcd.
<transgress> i need to get some lcd's... 
<buz> holy crap
<Diablo-D3> actually, I may have room for it
<buz> that qt firefox is BAD
<Diablo-D3> BUT
<Diablo-D3> its in the wrong direction
<Diablo-D3> right now, both monitors are infront of me
<transgress> is BAD?  like won't work?  
<Diablo-D3> I'd have to turn my head too much to see another monitor
<buz> well it actually starts
<Diablo-D3> what I really need is to sit the mac monitor behind my laptop
<buz> but it's not even able to display the menu bar properly
<buz> and talk about sloooow
<transgress> haha
<transgress> well help him improve the code
* Diablo-D3 's 14" is the laptop, btw
<transgress> that's a project i'd be all up on if i knew c++
<buz> i hate coding C
<buz> doubly so for c++
<Diablo-D3> but yeah
<Diablo-D3> what I really need is like...
<Diablo-D3> money
<buz> we all do
<Diablo-D3> and three matching 21" monitors
<Diablo-D3> and a giant desk
<buz> and matrox card to drive the
<buz> them
<Diablo-D3> and I could get myself a tan
<Diablo-D3> whwhy a single card?
<buz> that is probably the cheapest of them all
<buz> cause pci cards suck
<Diablo-D3> I could get an agp + 2 pci
<transgress> if i had more room in my ... room... i'd get a nice desk that is bent in the middle so you can put it a corner or where ever... 
<Diablo-D3> and then xinerama
<Diablo-D3> bah, pci isnt as much suck as you think it is
<buz> xinerama is a bad piece of code
<buz> i can't get it to run different resolutions on different screens
<Diablo-D3> xinerama isnt that bad a peice of code
<buz> windows can do that with two clicks
<Diablo-D3> thats by design dumbass
<buz> xinerama simply doesn't seem to even support it
<Diablo-D3> you should never have different resolutions
<buz> win and osx can both do it just fine
<transgress> different resolutions on what is supposed to be one screen...
<buz> and it makes perfect sense if you think about
<Diablo-D3> because they allow stupidity
<transgress> how in the fuck does that make sense?
<buz> most people will have a 1024*768 laptop but 1280*1024 desktop lcd
<Diablo-D3> the only way a smaller monitor can ever be allowed is if it uses a virtual desktop to make up for it
<buz> in my case, i got a 17" and a 20" lcd
<Diablo-D3> buz: why do you think this makes sense?
<buz> tell my why it wouldn't
<Diablo-D3> by allowing a smaller monitor in the pair, you're basically saying its alright to take a pre-existing widescreen monitor and cut an odd hole out of it
<buz> only because the general idea behind xinerama isn't so smart
<Diablo-D3> its actually very smart
<Diablo-D3> it prevents you from doing something very stupid.
<transgress> buz: what i said earlier needs repeating obviously... it's OSS... fix it.
<buz> cheaper to get another 20" lcd
<Diablo-D3> it'll probably let you do that if you tell your smallest monitor to use a virtual desktop
<buz> i tried, it would usually crash shortly after coming up
<buz> but that might be driver related
<Diablo-D3> hrm, strange
<Diablo-D3> try filing bugs and quit bitching
<buz> na i just wait some months until the 20" lcd gets below 400
<buz> then i get another one of them
<buz> that 17" sucker is half broken anyway
<buz> ah lcd that makes noise when turned off can't be right
<Diablo-D3> no kidding
<Diablo-D3> sounds like the psu is dying
<buz> i guess the psu isn't quite alright
<transgress> oh and flash doesn't work for shit in konq
<transgress> or if it does... i'm yet to figure out what i did wrong
<buz> i think there might even be warranty left on it
<luke_> do you reacon amarok is beter than xmms for a basic mp3 player?
<buz> but it already got replaced twice so i don't bother
<Diablo-D3> eh, yeah
<transgress> actually let me rephrase that
<buz> once a whole row of pixels just went displaying whatever color they liked
<Diablo-D3> amarok is different than xmms
<Diablo-D3> I switched from xmms to amarok
<transgress> Diablo-D3: you have flash working well in konq?  because i can only get it to display minimal stuff
<Diablo-D3> I leave flash uninstalled.
<luke_> I use xmms at the moment, but I've heard it's old and the amarok is beter.
<transgress> so you just miss chunks of the internet?
<buz> i dont like flash but occasionally there's something funny using it
<transgress> i use bmp on my ubuntu box
<Diablo-D3> no, I believe flash is dead
<Diablo-D3> svg killed it
<transgress> was using xmms... thinking of trying amarok right now though
<transgress> svg?
<Diablo-D3> svg.
<transgress> and umm... i visit sites daily that use flash...
<Diablo-D3> sucks to be those sites
<Diablo-D3> they are behind the curve
<Diablo-D3> and also broken
<Diablo-D3> and impossible to navigate and otherwise use
<Diablo-D3> and they piss off blind people
<transgress> umm i think you are confused on how the world works 
<Diablo-D3> and they violate the CSS rule
<transgress> like they give a shit...
<transgress> up until recently a lot of sites still didn't work well with netscape, mozilla, or firefox...
<Diablo-D3> Most people who dont mind looking like idiots give a shit.
<buz> what sites
<Diablo-D3> s/give/dont give/
<transgress> so seeing as your answer was no, you don't have flash working unless anyone else can answer me, it doesn't matter
<buz> i've rarely seen sites not work in ff for a long time
<transgress> buz: i said up until recently
<Diablo-D3> buz: apparently msie still matters.
<transgress> well it's what... 94% of the market... 
<Diablo-D3> but I dont know anyone still using it
<Diablo-D3> atleast, no one who actually seriously uses the internet.
<Diablo-D3> most people on the internet shouldnt be
<transgress> says your opinion
<transgress> but the internet is for everyone... not for some upper society
<Diablo-D3> okay, lets try this
<transgress> and if you disagree then i do believe you are using the wrong software... F/OSS is about freedom
<Diablo-D3> lets say someone steals your car and drives into a department store with it and causes thousands of dollars in damages
<Diablo-D3> under US law you are partially responsible if you didnt properly secure your car
<Diablo-D3> I think you should be equally responsible if someone steals your computer and takes out a company's website with it
<Diablo-D3> and by 'steal' I mean trojan man.
<buz> agreed
<buz> and ms should be liable too
<transgress> umm... you aren't responsible if someone steals your car in the US and crashes into shit
<transgress> that happens on a regular basis
<Diablo-D3> ms should be shut down for fraud
<Diablo-D3> transgress: you are if you didnt properly secure it
<Diablo-D3> transgress: ie, not locking doors, etc
<transgress> no you aren't
<transgress> you're wrong
<transgress> you need to check your laws
<Diablo-D3> You are.
<LISP> transgress: but if someone you trust you car crashes it...you could be liable
<Diablo-D3> And I'm right.
<buz> your insurance won't pay if you didn't lock it
<Diablo-D3> You need to talk to a lawyer.
<transgress> LISP: yes that's true
<transgress> buz: depends on the insurance, but that isn't a law
<buz> since its allowed by law to take regress they will ALL do that
<transgress> Diablo-D3: my friend's dad is a lawyer, we talk a lot, and i'm kind of into law... and you are fucking wrong
<Diablo-D3> transgress: oh how wrong you are.
<transgress> no i'm not
<buz> anyway i'm off to school
<transgress> because that's your property and they aren't allowed to take it whether you locked it or not
<Diablo-D3> Doesnt matter.
<Diablo-D3> Go talk to your lawyer friend.
<transgress> and fuck... in florida... you can even shoot them now for breaking into your car thanks to jeb bush... whether you locked it or not
<Diablo-D3> Assuming a) you have friends, b) they have a dad, c) they are lawyers.
<transgress> Diablo-D3: don't try to be snide... it doesn't work well with dumbass
<Diablo-D3> Yes, and you should be able to shoot them
<Diablo-D3> Same way I want to shoot windows users for hijacking my internet.
<transgress> life is more valuable than property
<LISP> transgress: when i'll be in florida i'll call you ;-)
<transgress> Diablo-D3: it's not your internet
<Diablo-D3> I just purchased it.
<transgress> Diablo-D3: you must've misted what i said about snide... 
* Diablo-D3 is now a proud owner of one internet.
<LISP> Diablo-D3: good work
<transgress> kind of like the time machine on ebay huh?
<LISP> Diablo-D3: i hope you know the difference between internet and Internet
<Diablo-D3> I feel like Al Gore. But without the lame.
<Diablo-D3> LISP: you missed the sarcasm, didnt you?
<transgress> trust me, you aren't w/o the lame
<Diablo-D3> transgress: no, I'm without the Al Gore
<Diablo-D3> I don't have a TV station yet
<LISP> Diablo-D3: not really, just wanted to buy one myself, till you beat me to it :P
<Diablo-D3> LISP: hah
<transgress> okay so now ima change channels... this is getting old
* Diablo-D3 gets a TV station and pitches it to young republicans
<Diablo-D3> All I need to basically do is air naked girls jiggling their boobs all the time
<Diablo-D3> seeing as thats all republicans care about
<LISP> us non-americans will go home now
<Diablo-D3> that, and the occational pro-christian nazi-esque worship Herr Bush public message
<Diablo-D3> and I have to put in a lot of anti-abortion and anti-homosexuality stuff in it
<LISP> Diablo-D3: sorry to disturb, but isn't there a non-kubu, anti-bush channel out there?
<Diablo-D3> probably
<Diablo-D3> but what I really need is a pro-kubu anti-bush channel
<Diablo-D3> basically, a pro freedom, and anti stupidity channel
<LISP> if you want freedom you should try pro-lfs/gentoo anti bush :P
<Diablo-D3> except gentoo only takes away freedosm
<Diablo-D3> by forcing you to conform to using -funroll-loops in your CFLAGS
<LISP> gentoo? it lets you do anything you want, especially all the wrong things :D
<Diablo-D3> and putting a spoiler on your mom's toyota corolla
<Diablo-D3> and covering it in +5 horsepower stickers
<Diablo-D3> was the ricer comparison too much?
<LISP> maybe
<LISP> but the +5hp is true 
<LISP> and when it's not 10hp vs 5...but 205 vs 200
<LISP> it's not worth it
<Diablo-D3> I dunno, if gentoo users could figure out how to overclock a floppy drive... they would.
<Diablo-D3> LISP: +5 horsepower stickers dont do anything
<Diablo-D3> apparently ricers think just adding the sticker to their car increases performance
<LISP> speaking of which, i would give them my bro's amd64 which has no floppy
<LISP> c'mon...you mean to say that kubu precompiled is faster than self compiled?
<LISP> i mean, if you know what you're doing
<Diablo-D3> no, I'm saying -O3 -march=foo -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmmx -msse -mfpmath=387,sse is rarely going to be different than the stock -O2 most packages default to.
* Diablo-D3 specifically dropped -funroll-loops because it only causes bad peformance, even the gcc dev team recommends you dont use it
<LISP> yes, but what about the use flags?
<LISP> ok, ok, no funroll-loops
<LISP> :D
<Diablo-D3> www.funroll-loops.org for the win
<Choubaka> funrolls
<Choubaka> reminds me of some bakery product.
<Diablo-D3> I always assumed a funroll was like a fruit rollup
<Diablo-D3> really fruity, bad for you, and loaded with gayness.
<Diablo-D3> er, I meant loaded with sugar.
<Diablo-D3> Really!
<Choubaka> also, I think -march=blah already implies -mmmmx -msse -mfpmath=387,sse if they are available for blah
<Diablo-D3> Choubaka: implies -mextension, yes, but not -mfpmath=sse,387
<Choubaka> alright.
<Diablo-D3> -O3 wont imply it either with the right -march
<Diablo-D3> _and_, -mfpmath=sse is default on x86-64
<Diablo-D3> _and_ -mfpmath=sse,387 is sometimes slower than -mfpmath=sse on ia32 with sufficiently fucked up code
<Choubaka> :D
<Diablo-D3> _and_ its depreciated in gcc4.
<Diablo-D3> iirc for that last one
<Choubaka> There indeed was an article once which claimed that the optimisation settings some gentooists use may actually slow down the system overall
<Diablo-D3> -funroll-loops will produce slower code in 99.9% of the cases
<Diablo-D3> in that 0.1% case, that code should probably be rewritten
<Choubaka> portage would be a nice system if there was for example an automatically update sourceforge portage repo
<Choubaka> updated*
<Diablo-D3> now, the reason funroll-loops is bad is because it bloats code
<Diablo-D3> yes, technically, said code executes faster, but the code ends up being so big it may a) blow away the cpus cache every time its loaded b) not even fit in cpu cache
<Diablo-D3> so with that overhead, it murders performance in cold blood
<Diablo-D3> with the candle stick, in the library
<Choubaka> you could install stable packages using the native package system (dpkg/APT obviously) and then if there's some interesting little project on SF, you could emerge projectname :)
<Diablo-D3> and with that, I'm going to bed
<Diablo-D3> night all
<Choubaka> night.
<luke_> ok, so amarok sucks. whats a media player you would recomend for kubuntu?
<AzMoo> How do I install a .deb file?
<duken> dpkg -i file.deb
<AzMoo> cheers
<buti> hi. got a problem with apt-get upgrade:
<buti> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<buti>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<shogouki> buti: same here
<buti> should happen almost anywhere, i assume :/
<Neil3> hey folks
<xxenon> buti - topic.
<buti> xxenon: how should that help?
<buti> oh... force :)
<Neil3> does anyone else get this happening with their mouse cursor - in kde the cursor will be the default x cursor when it's meant to be the ubuntu theme cursor in certain situations
<buti> btw. how do i get corefonts?
<Neil3> like when doing 'background' work
<Neil3> and the one thats the hand with the finger
<Neil3> the normal cursor is the ubuntu style one
<jokele> allee: hey ;)
<allee> He jokele are you cloning ?
<jokele> yep, like you did
<error403> hmmm, quiet in here today
<Neil3> hey error403 
<Neil3> not for long!
<error403> lol
<Neil3> i get this weird thing happening with my mouse cursor in kde
<Neil3> the cursor will be the default x cursor when it's meant to be the ubuntu theme cursor in certain situations
<Neil3> like when i click a link in konqueror, and its waiting for the page to load so you're meant to see the cursor with the timer next to it
<Neil3> it's the wrong cursor
<Neil3> also when i move the cursor over a hyperlink and it turns to the hand with the pointy finger, that's also the incorrect version of that cursor, being the standard x cursor and not the kubuntu theme cursor
<Olliander> Morgen!
<spiral> hello
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone know what I should do to solve the message "aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library" that kdevelop gives me ?
<\sh> spiral: install autotools
<incubii> howdy
<KaiL_> morning
* hunger does not understand what the gnome-fuss is about.
<hunger> It is way less responsive than kde for me.
<dvoid> hunger,  lot of ppl say that =D, and i agre   , gnome suxors ;)
<hunger> Actually I wanted to try beagle, but that is not even included:-(
<Lucas1> hello
<Aircobra> hell'o
<Lucas1> I have just boot my  ibook on kunbutu live cds, it's pretty amazing, very good job evrybody
<nanomad> anyone is having printing problems on kubuntu?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > how come i have like 10 instances running of sox?
<buz> nanomad: what version are you running'
<oelewappe> is there a version of kdevelop packaged for kubuntu ?
<oelewappe> I find some urls that look like they might be apt-get repositories but ...
<[ADULT_SWIM] > whats the command for rebooting KDE with out restarting the entire box?
<pussfeller> cnt+at+bkspace
<pussfeller> will restart x
<[ADULT_SWIM] > thanx
<Neil3> wheee there he goes
<pussfeller> well it will kill the present instance of it, but i dont remember if KDM will restart
<Neil3> should do
<pussfeller> oelewappe, there is kdeveopl in apt
<Tm_T> fapfap
<kkathman> morning all (or whatever it is where you are) 
<Tm_T> it's 1659
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I'm waiting my dad to pick me up
<Tm_T> gonna spend weekend with my parents
<kkathman> so where are you going?
<kkathman> ahhh thats nice :)
<Tm_T> well, free food ;p
<kkathman> thats what my daughter says when she comes home from college
<kkathman> yay..free food :)
<kkathman> well to her it is....to us...not so free
<yahalom> my konqueror is extremely slow
<yahalom> like 20-30 secs to switch pages, how do i speed it up?
<kkathman> konqi? slow?
<yahalom> kkathman: very. it used to be amazingly fast, faster than anything i've seen.
<yahalom> kkathman: now it loads and loads and then after 20 secs it goes to google
<kkathman> yahalom: yes, thats a troublesome for sure..it should be extremely fast
<yahalom> kkathman: any ideas how to fix it?
<kkathman> yahalom: well, lets start with any applications or tweaks you've made lately?
<yahalom> kkathman: i only installed kubuntu again today, however it loaded my settings from the previous time. so my settings for kde were saved somewhere.
<kkathman> yahalom: ok, was it slow before you did that?
<yahalom> kkathman: i dont generally mess around with the konqueror settings, as i was scared i would lose the speed
<yahalom> kkathman: it was slow last time i had it running, thats why i removed it. was being lazy. the time before that (two weeks ago) it was amazing.
<kkathman> yahalom: ok, so probably reloading the desktop didnt have anything to do with it
<yahalom> kkathman: so what then?
<kkathman> yahalom:  what about another browser, does that one seem slow too? Just trying to rule out your line
<yahalom> kkathman: no firefox is fast
<pussfeller> when compiling from source, it sez I need the qt library... is that a path problem, or are the libraries a seperate package
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> pussfeller: the qt lib is separate
<pussfeller> you know what its called?
<yahalom> kkathman: and firefox used to be much slower
<yahalom> kkathman: as far as i'm concerned it still is, just that konqueror is much much slower now
<kkathman> pussfeller: its recently changed....but it used to be libqt3c102-mt
<kkathman> pussfeller: maybe do an apt-cache search and grep on libqt
<kkathman> yahalom: thats odd that konqi got slower and ff got faster.. FF is a bigger program than konqi
<kkathman> yahalom: you havent made any adjustments to konqi right?  You said you avoided it before
<pussfeller> libqt3-dev i THINK
<kkathman> pussfeller: thats the dev yes
<kkathman> pussfeller: sorry I thought you were looking to the library itself
<yahalom> kkathman: yes
<pussfeller> yahalom, you say you imported your settings?
<yahalom> kkathman: no change
<yahalom> kkathman: i didnt do anything. just kde looks the same way as i had customized it last time
<pussfeller> maybe your settings from beforue are causing a pain, try rm -r .kde and start over
<kkathman> hmmm
<pussfeller> after a backup  of course
<Tm_T> hmh
<kkathman> yahalom: Try reading toward the bottom of this post:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27461&highlight=Konqueror+slow
<kkathman> see if that helps
<yahalom> kkathman: thanx
<kkathman> Im not sure that is something you havent already done, but its worth a shot
<kkathman> Im not a Konqi fan, personally
<yahalom> kkathman: what u use?
<kkathman> I was a Firefox user, but I just got the new Opera 8 and its really nice..Opera is the fastest on my PC, though only slightly more so than Konq
<kkathman> I still use Konq as a file manager tho
<kkathman> I cant get Konq even as a file manager to act the way I'd like for it to
<kkathman> Konqi also has a few issues with rendering some sites...thats getting better tho
<yahalom> kkathman: its depressing
<yahalom> kkathman: it was so fastr
<[ADULT_SWIM] > kubuntu rocks!
<kkathman> yahalom: one more thing I would do, I'd re-visit you Konq settings to be sure that something didnt get set inadvertantly...for instance there is a setting there that "minimizes" memory to be used..that would make it slower
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok, now I must go, see ya o/
<kkathman> bye Tm_T :)
<yahalom> kkathman: yeah thats at a minimum
<yahalom> kkathman: could that be it?
<kkathman> set that to "For file browsing only"  then restart
<yahalom> kkathman: thanx man take care
<kkathman> not a problem...good luck and I hope that gives you some help
<yahalom> umm...i lost all my kde layouts? can anyone help?
<kkathman> layouts?
<yahalom> kkathman: keyboard layouts
<kkathman> ohhh...hmm I dont have much experience in that :(
<kkathman> actualy I dont have ANY experience :)
<yahalom> :)
<yahalom> kkathman: u said u use firefox?
<kkathman> yes I use Opera 8 and Firefox
<yahalom> kkathman: they have opera 8? opera was amazing
<kkathman> yahalom: Opera 8 is amazing..it quite possibly is the best Opera ever...a leap from any Opera 7
<yahalom> kkathman: voice recognition?
<kkathman> I dont know about that
<yahalom> kkathman: not that i use it, i just know they did that for windows and it pissed off linux ppl
<yahalom> kkathman: whats different?
<kkathman> navigation has been made easier, configuration is easier and more advanced, it uses some new technology to "clear" the fonts to where pages look magnificent
<kkathman> and, it even seems faster than before
<kkathman> Im sure there are more, but I just got it yesterday
<yahalom> kkathman: ncie
<[ADULT_SWIM] > operas better than mozilla?
<kkathman> [ADULT_SWIM] : well, every browser is up to one's one preference and taste
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i see
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i used opera in windows i diden't like it
<kkathman> some people here swear by Konqi, others like Opera and others Like Firefox
<[ADULT_SWIM] > is it better for linux
<kkathman> its a matter of what you feel performs well on your system and what you feel is most productive :)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ok i see
<[ADULT_SWIM] > how do i get opera fo rlinux
<kkathman> alot of people are biased against Opera, because its commerical tho
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i'm only biased aghenst software that doesen't live up to it's clames
<kkathman> [ADULT_SWIM] : Opera can be obtained by going to their website and downloading the Debian-Sarge version of the deb. Then install using dpkg -i  and the filename
<[ADULT_SWIM] > kk
<kkathman> [ADULT_SWIM] : thats the way I am too :)
<kkathman> [ADULT_SWIM] :  when you install, it may ask for the lib3c102-mt library, you can apt-get that
<[ADULT_SWIM] > kk
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i hope my craks work for linux lol
<kkathman> hehe
<[ADULT_SWIM] > they have a .deb ver for ubuntu ^_^
<kkathman> of Opera, no
<kkathman> or they didnt used to...I used the Debian Sarge
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea i just downloaded opera for ubuntu
<[ADULT_SWIM] > from there web site 
<kkathman> kewl thats nice now
<kkathman> its probably the same :)
<kkathman> haha
<[ADULT_SWIM] > lol
<yahalom> kkathman, man! opera is slow as hell too!
<yahalom> kkathman, what is wrong with my machine
<yahalom> ??
<kkathman> yahalom: hmmmm but you said that firefox isnt right?
<yahalom> kkathman, right. maybe its just heavy traffic, i dont know.
<yahalom> kkathman, cos the kubuntu site is fast
<kkathman> yahalom:  I will say I had this happen once, on my win box though, and I noticed that things really slowed down...It ended up  being at the phone company switching station...a card went bad :)
<yahalom> kkathman, yeah must be.
<kkathman> yahalom: now, if you are going to certain site, because of the latest virus outbreaks (like 10 in the last 4 days) some sites are very congested
<yahalom> kkathman, ah a plague?
<yahalom> kkathman, quick question, kde or gdm?
<regeya> hooray plague
<yahalom> kdm i mean
<yahalom> lol
<Dreezard> hi everyone
<Dreezard> Can someone tell me how and where to add a default gateway?
<yahalom> hi
<Dreezard> no idea?
<kkathman> yahalom: for instance, I use Earthlink, and their web mail has been incredibly slow the last few days...some of the pages taking like 1 minute or longer to load
<kkathman> Dreezard: gateway for your eth0?
<Dreezard> yes
<Dreezard> I allways have to do "route add default gw *.*.*.*" at starup
<Dreezard> is there a way to automatize that?
<mikl> All your KDE are belong to us
<nate_> Anyone know a good wireless access-point locator for kubuntu?
<GameCat> afternoon everyone
<GameCat> anyone know where I can change the ntp server that is used at startup?
<sarom> When browsing my computer's directories in konqueror, the view mode always defaults to Icon View rather than MultiColumn view.
<sarom> How can I fix this?
<GameCat> set it up how you like it, then save profile view management
<GameCat> in the settings menu 
<sarom> ahh.. great, thank you
<GameCat> or save it as something else - i have some with different window split setups etc - yiou can load em in the menu too
<GameCat> pleasure to 'elp :)
<pussfeller> gamecat ivim /etc/default/ntpdate
<GameCat> pussfeller: thanks a lot - I know it's odd, but I don't much like the idea of the ubuntu admins being able to read their logs and find out when i booted...
<GameCat> dinnertime here - back later
<glass-eye> hmmm, i'm not seeing an easy way to upgrade my kernel to smp...it wants to install lilo
<kkathman> yawn... been a busy morning already :)
<kkathman> pussfeller:  you still here?
<mshelby> Is there anyway to get kubuntu to automatically update itself? i.e. a nightly update?
<kkathman> mshelby you could schedule a cron on the update process I suppose
<mshelby> Yes, I thought of that, but I don't really have a lot of experience with cron. Is it possible to actually use cron to implement all the functions of an update call, or will it just "start up" a program?
<kkathman> mshelby: you might try man cron
<kkathman> but, yes, it should start anything that you can start at a command line
<mshelby> Thanks, I will read up on it. I've been a linux user for 4 years and have yet to really use it! I guess it's about time...
<kkathman> mshelby:  Try looking also at Kcron, which should be in your K-menu
<kkathman> let me get the right one for you....1 sec
<kkathman> mshleby:  try the menu, and System..look for Kcron
<kkathman> that should help you alot
<mshelby> Will do. By the way, after I installed kubuntu, I am having a lot of issues with needing root access to configure /etc file, etc... what is your experience with this?
<kkathman> mshelby: well there are a couple of approaches you can take
<kkathman> mshelby:  1) do an sudo su, and get root priviledges for your current login
<kkathman> mshelby: 2) activate the root account (see the ubuntuguide.org for this)
<mshelby> Yes, I thought I would hate not having root access from the login screen (graphically), but now that I am used to it, I kind of like it.
<kkathman> mshelby: 3) just use the old "sudo" command in front of everything
<kkathman> mshelby: if you are used to it, then reactivate it...its very easy to do
<mshelby> Well, I am running into problems with "aftermarket" installs of programs. If I install them as root, then regular users do not have access to them.
<mshelby> I will look at the ubuntuguide, but I think I might not re-activate it. I was always so used to doing everything as "root." Now that I haven't done it in a while, I kind of like the security of it.
<kkathman> lol 
<kkathman> I understand
<kkathman> at the command line I had gotten used to sudo gedit <filename>
<kkathman> but I so got tired of typing sudo on admin waves of activities that I finally broke down and activated the root
<mshelby> Yep, I could see that happening. I like how kde puts the "administrator" button on a lot of the sensative programs.
<mshelby> It's a great workaround.
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> well for casual users or inexperienced users it kind keeps them in check and gates possible damage :)
<mshelby> kkathman: Just config'd the cron settings. Thanks for the advice!
<kkathman> not a problem, hope that turns out well for you :)
<dennisc> Does K3b work on a fresh kubuntu? It says: Unable to find cdrdao executable
<kkathman> dennisc: I dont know exactly.
<kkathman> never worked with it personally
<dennisc> how do you burn iso's to CD-R then?
<kkathman> got me, I dont use my linux system to do that
<kkathman> sorry I cant help on that one
<dennisc> lol
<kkathman> well ya cant know everything, but you MIGHT check the ubuntuguide page
<kkathman> its at www.ubuntuguide.org
<kkathman> hey pajohn :)
<buz> is there any simple way to configure spin down time of cdroms?
<kkathman> hmm I dont know of any, unless you hack the code somehow
<buz> mhh hdparm says it can do it for hds
<buz> maybe it works for dvdroms as well
<kkathman> thats not something that you normally would put in a gerneral prog I think
<kkathman> oh really :)
<buz> i can see quite a few uses for this
<kkathman> I know that its very important on DVDs cuz they spin at a higher rate
<buz> i mean why would a cdrom be spinning (and making lots of noise) all the time if you only infrequently access it
<buz> yeah
<buz> that would have been my next question, how can i have dvds spin a lower speeds?
<kkathman> thats the reason mfgrs put limited amount of ink on the surface of the DVD in most cases
<kkathman> so that they can compress more
<buz> hdparm -S 6 /dev/hdb
<buz> /dev/hdb:
<buz>  setting standby to 6 (30 seconds
<buz> lets see
<buz> doesnt work
<kkathman> hmm
<buz> thats gotta be possible
<buz> maybe using powersaving somehow
<kkathman> yeah, one thing I've noticed is that the multimedia tools areas of open source is pretty limited in general
<buz> mhh freevo and mythtv are quite cool
<buz> if you care for tv (which i don't)
<kkathman> nor i
<buz> if you think US tv is bad, try german 
<buz> even good stuff gets killed with HORRIBLE dubs
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> well you can start with just graphics, and Gimp is like the "top of the line" in open source, and it pales in comparison to commercial stuff, at least for the serious designer
<kkathman> while there are some video tools, they are typically very early betas and with limited functionality
<kkathman> but then people that need that probably arent going to be Linux based anyway :)
* fritzl is away:  bientt !
<buz> i think there's some TOP of the line editing stuff for linux
<buz> but that's in the 5 digit range
<buz> it would have to be considering most stuff used to run on the big unices back in the days
<buz> but it doesnt matter to me
<buz> i'm totally untalented wrt to graphics
<pussfeller> i dont know, mplayer/xine beat wmp hands down
<pussfeller> multimedia playback, we rock, generation/encoding, we are lagging way behind
<buz> encoding is not a real problem
<buz> playing WMV and Real streams is kinda painful at times
<pussfeller> you have to jump thru all sorts of hoops to get subtitles in windows
<buz> na
<buz> you can just use vlc like on linux ;)
<pussfeller> yep, they wont render unless you have overlays or something i
<pussfeller> the problem in wmv and real isnt our fault, its proprientary stuff thats the probem
<pussfeller> and also most sites use active x controls to launch a media player
<pussfeller> theres nothing good on wmv anyways
<pussfeller> or real
<pussfeller> all rips of anything worth watching are divx5 or xvid
<pussfeller> we lag in easy to use encoding tools
<kkathman> howdy pussfeller  :)
<pussfeller> hey kkathman 
<kkathman> be back in a bit...gotta run to the airport
<[ADULT_SWIM] > hey anyone wanna help me test a game to figure out the problems in cedega?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > are there any other creatures you can get for amor?
<phxguy> can someone help with superkaramba
<msb> what about it?
<phxguy> for some reason when I have the LWP Theme running my console opens to the lwp directory instead of the normal $home directory
<kkathman> hey all
<slicnotslak> i want to install openoffice2, but kynaptic won't let me install it.  i suspect because oo.org1.* is installed, but i can't uninstalling that w/o uninstalling kubuntu-desktop.  any advice?
<Kisain> OMG!!!! my computer crashed 0_o
<DoctorFlange> come to think of it, kubuntu's never crashed on me
<DoctorFlange> win ME used to crash so easily
<slicnotslak> linux has crashed on me every now and then.  these have always been caused by either hardware failure or doing wierd stuff in xfree86.
<hunger> slicnotslak: I think xfree does count as hardware... :-)
<DoctorFlange> win ME used to BSOD right after booting
<narg> kubuntu stores kde headers in a wierd place, right?
<anang> hello ?
<anang> need some info on acpi on Ubuntu
<anang> will anybondy here help ?
<pussfeller> I'll help
<pussfeller> !
<Trackilizer> i need your help guys
<Trackilizer> i read the guide at ubuntuguide.org
<Trackilizer> even though i can now listen to mp3s and watch movies
<Trackilizer> i cant seem to be able to install java
<Trackilizer> or Azereus
<Trackilizer> amule was really to install
<Trackilizer> but just cant seem to install Java
<Trackilizer> any advice
<Trackilizer> ?
<gdh> cry?
<Trackilizer> cry?
<Trackilizer> dont get you
<sarom> Anyone here experienced problems with their Audigy 2 sound card?
<Trackilizer> so no one can help
<Trackilizer> ?
<smouche> internal or external card, sarom?
<sarom> internal
<smouche> no, sarom, sorry - I only have experience (miserable) with an external audigy.
<pv> For java, have you tried these instructions: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<sarom> too many audigy problems
<sarom> My problem is that I can hear my voice through the mic, but I can't record.
<Blissex> sarom: capture and loopback are different states in ALSA.
<foodcoman> sarom: Sounds like kareokee!
<sarom> Blissex, ahh, ok... hehehe, yeah
<foodcoman> =)
<sarom> I get this error when I try to record using Sound Recorder:
<sarom> "ALSA device "default" had an error"
<Blissex> sarom: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html (the introduction bit perhaps) Also ask in #ALSA
<Trackilizer> i cant seem to be able to fill my whole screen
<Trackilizer> tried all res
<Blissex> sarom: perhaps your '/etc/asound.conf' defines 'default' to be a playback only device.
<sarom> Blissex, yeah, I've seen that page, and also the alsa wiki page.. but nothing there could help me... the people at #alsa aren't answering
<sarom> Blissex, let me open up that file.. just a sec
<Blissex> sarom: or it could be '~/.asoundrc'
<sarom> Blissex, I added "card 0" in the default settings
<sarom> how can I restart the sound?
<sarom> so it could take effect
<Blissex> sarom: no need to.
<Blissex> sarom: just restart the app.
<sarom> hoky doky
<sarom> just a sec
<sarom> nope, it didn't work, I got the same error message
<Blissex> sarom: I suspect you need to read a lot more about '/etc/asound.conf'/'~/.asoundrc'  syntax :-)
<sarom> yeah I need to
<sarom> where can I find that info? if you don't know, there is always google ;)
<Blissex> sarom: try to see if you can record giving explicitly this device: 'hw:0,0' to the recording application.
<foodcoman> I can sit here for hours reading new stuff from Pro's like Blissex!
<Blissex> sarom:  http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html has a section with pointers.
<foodcoman> I Learn more watching than asking it seems.  Thanks people!
#kubuntu 2005-05-15
<sarom> I FIXED MY PROBLEM!
<sarom> thanks Blissex!!
<sarom> this is how it got fixed
<sarom> inside pcm.!default { ... }
<sarom> I replaced: slave.pcm "dmixer"      with slave.pcm "card0"
<Blissex> sarom: 'dmixer' was indeed playback only.
<sarom> because there was another definition of card0 in the file that defined my sound card
<sarom> ahh
<Blissex> sarom: the problem is that if you do that you are going to lose something else :-)
<sarom> Blissex, loopback? :)
<Blissex> sarom: why did you put in 'dmixer' at all?
<sarom> Blissex, I never put it there
<sarom> that's how I found it when I opened the file
<Blissex> sarom: files don't suddendly appear and sprout magic lines...
<sarom> when you told me to open the file... that's how I found it
<sarom> the default was at dmixer
<Blissex> sarom: yes, but usually there is a very good reason why one puts something like 'dmixer' there...
<sarom> maybe Sound Recorder or the alsa mixer somehow mixed up
<Blissex> sarom: so either you or the fairies put it there for a reason... Removing it might not be a good udea.
<sarom> probably those apps messed up and put it there
<Blissex> sarom: you are probalby not telling the full story here...
<sarom> Blissex, Im very sure of it... I have never seen this type of file before other than right now
<sarom> lol
<Blissex> sarom: then it was the fairies :-)
* sarom has a white spotlight shined on his face
<Blissex> sarom: probably it was Ubuntu autoconfig. If it was, it did something wrong.
<sarom> I swear me lord, tis was the faries
<Blissex> sarom:  which Audigy have you got?
<sarom> Audigy 2
<Blissex> sarom: that's very odd, because something like 'dmixer' is put there for the sake of cards that have a limitation that the Audigy 2 *does not have*.
<narg> meh, I forgot, how does one make a program go into the background when you started it from the command line without &?
<Blissex> sarom: you should read the ''sharing'' section of that page.
<Blissex> narg: ^Z and then 'bg'
<gdh> narg: 'screen' ? :)
<narg> k
<Blissex> sarom: basically 'dmix' is used to help share a card among apps if the card cannot do that, but then it is playback only.
<Blissex> sarom: there should have been 'asym' and 'dsnoop' there too.
<sarom> no, they're not there
<sarom> this is what I have defined:
<sarom> pcm.card0 {
<sarom> pcm.!default {
<Blissex> sarom: so it is a bit perplexing: you had a sound library config that contained a workaround for a problem your card does not have, and that was done incorrectly too, as it contained the playbackm only bit.
<sarom> and
<sarom> pcm.dmixer {
<sarom> that's it
<Blissex> sarom: so it was not the fairies, it was the gremlins!
<sarom> Blissex, though I have to admit, when I had gnome installed 2 days ago, sound output was not working
<sarom> I did paste a couple of lines from the ubuntu foums
<sarom> forums
<sarom> trying to fix it
<sarom> maybe they modified the file?
<KaiL> sarom: I bet, your Audigy2 is set to digital output :p
<sarom> no, I did check the Digital/anolog switch in the mixer
<Blissex> sarom: if you really have an Audigy 2 you can _remove_ '/etc/asound.conf' and '~/.asoundrc'
<KaiL> I guess, you already know that problem? ;)
<sarom> KaiL, yeah
<sarom> Blissex, I'll rename them
<Blissex> sarom: actually you really should remove them. Because they are used to put in workarounds that an Audigy 2 does not need (but Audigy ZS does for example).
<sarom> and try
<kkathman> hey there KaiL  how are you today?
<KaiL> oh, kkathman is awake *g*
<Blissex> sarom: in the page I gave you the URL to there is a full discussion of these issues. They are not simple, so read it carefully.
<kkathman> well I was gone for about an hour...my weekly massage :)
<KaiL> I now have 9:2 fr Working ACPI S3, who gives me the No.10? :)
<smouche> hi kkathman
<kkathman> Hey KaiL do you know anything about new "open source" drivers being released by VIA lately?
<kkathman> hey there smouche!!! How goes it today?
<KaiL> kkathman: there was something...
<kkathman> KaiL: I heard there was some controversy regarding VIA's "motives" but they still released new, open source drivers
<smouche> tgif, kkathman
<kkathman> I thought if I could find them, I'd try them out since my sound kinda suxors
<sarom> I need to reboot
<KaiL> http://www.via.com.tw/en/resources/pressroom/2005_archive/pr050412_driversource.jsp
<KaiL> press blabla..
<kkathman> KaiL: is that something I should pursue or not?
<KaiL> hm?
<kkathman> this is what I have:  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50
<KaiL> looks like something, which should work out of the box
<kkathman> and when I hook up my speakers to the output, I get this humm that happens when I move my mouse or move a window around on the screen
<gdh> I have that at work and had yucky problems with ALSA
<KaiL> get better Hardware ;)
<kkathman> yeah I should probably get another sound card yes/
<gdh> kkathman: try passing the option 'dxs_support=4' to the snd-via82xx module
<gdh> that helped me greatly
<KaiL> this VIA onboard sound is made for the "dang" "bing" and "dong" on Windows, but not for music ;)
<kkathman> gdh how would I do that exactly
<gdh> kkathman: rmmod snd-via82xx; modprobe snd-via82xx dxs_support=4
<gdh> make sure you close all audio apps (including KMix)
<KaiL> parm:           dxs_support:Support for DXS channels (0 = auto, 1 = enable, 2 = disable, 3 = 48k only, 4 = no VRA)
<KaiL> ..now: what is DXS, what VRA? :)
<gdh> yep, if I don't use 4 I get very bad distortion
<gdh> variable rate ... something
<foodcoman> Kail and gdh are talking getting down and dirty with Penquin Geek Speak!   =)
<gdh> dunno what DXS is
<gdh> means 'Fixes for Shit Soundchips'
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> I have to admit, when I built my Linux box I was more concerned for memory and processor than sound..cuz I have a very good sound system on my Winbox
<kkathman> so Im not quite sure why I am pursuing it at all..mostly for curiousity I suppose
<KaiL> gdh: no, the driver should have been called 'snd-visaudioshit' :)
<kkathman> its funny, if you are in the audiophile world, VIA is an anathema...they run from it like the plague
<gdh> alas when you have 30 Shuttle PCs with that crap onboard...
<kkathman> along with the Audigy based chips..they run from those too
<MoOsEb0y> hmm
<KaiL> kkathman: I like my Audigy2
<MoOsEb0y> you could just be like me where you don't give a shit that your soundcard is onboard VIA, because you have your receiver decode all the audio anyways
<KaiL> build into this computer, after I needed to hear that VIA thing (the SB128 PCI died)
<MoOsEb0y> through SPDIF
<kkathman> KaiL:  I have an original Audigy on my Winbox and I love it for sound..but it was terrible when I had it for an audio workstation
<smouche> I like my Soundblaster live value, on my windows box, but I'm no expert.  hell, the nVidia card on my laptop sounds awesome to me.
<KaiL> MoOsEb0y: you still need something from that via chip
<kkathman> M-audio cards were the favorite because of their support and lower latencies
<KaiL> and that's still too much ;)
<sbcman> hey folks
<KaiL> smouche: I have an nVidia soundchip in my K8-system
<smouche> I'm embarrassed to say I don't even know what low latency is!
<KaiL> I haven't build the SB64 PCI in abain, because this sounds better
<foodcoman> smouche: Not slow??? Thats almost a double negative.
<narg> what does one call the command that executes shell commands from a scripting language (or, anyone know the command for it in python?)
<smouche> foodcoman? what?
<KaiL> foodcoman: the nvidia sound is really good, esp. as it's made by realtek and onboard ;)
<foodcoman> hehehe, I was commenting on the "I'm embarrassed......."     =)
<kkathman> smouche: when you have an audio workstation that is hooked up to a multi-timbral keyboard, there are several latencies, but the one that people really pay attention to is if you press a key on a piano keyboard how long does it take to record that in the software
* gdh sticks with his old-faithful AWE64 ISA :)
<MoOsEb0y> I'd love to see a modern mobo with ISA :)
<gdh> I have a P3-600 :)
<MoOsEb0y> oh. I'm sorry.
* KaiL is happy to be isa-free
<gdh> I'm not, who needs 3GHz to do web, mail and IRC? :)
<kkathman> M-Audio Audiophile 2496 and their Delta cards are awesome in that regard
<MoOsEb0y> I don't...
<MoOsEb0y> I have 1.8 Ghz...
* smouche has a high latency brain.
<kkathman> lol smouche :)
* KaiL has 1GHz for working
<kkathman> KaiL: me too...Semperon 2500+ more than enough power for a Linux system :)
<smouche> all I know is my laptop hooked up to monsoon speakers amounts to the best dang hifi I've ever owned!
<kkathman> KaiL: However, I need to find out how to reduce the number of things running ...I think I have too many
<KaiL> kkathman: Sepron 3100+ here - which runs @1GHz thanks to powernowd :p
<kkathman> KaiL: Excellent...thats such a good chip line :)
<gdh> quiet++ :)
<KaiL> gdh: yes
<KaiL> currently I sit at a Authlon 1000 with VIA KT133
<kkathman> KaiL:  I havent even tried to tweak it for overclocking either
<KaiL> and some VERY VERY noisy cooling technics
<gdh> Overclocking stopped being useful once we hit 100MHz
<smouche> my amd64 is spookily quiet.
<gdh> tinypenis--
<MoOsEb0y> smouche: mine too
<kkathman> See its basically impossible to use the VIA KT133 for an audio workstation...I had the K7T266Pro Line
<KaiL> smouche: every AMD64 is
<MoOsEb0y> cool n' quiet is nice
<MoOsEb0y> my power supply makes more noise than my CPU fan...
<KaiL> else your power supply and/or hard disks suck
<KaiL> MoOsEb0y: get a better one (be quiet) ;)
<MoOsEb0y> naww
<MoOsEb0y> it helps drown out the extreme silence in this room
<smouche> my cd/dvd drive makes up for the quiet with insane noise.
<MoOsEb0y> I don't mind a bit of white noise at night.. helps me sleep
<KaiL> I don't hear them, even if nothing else makes noise
<gdh> constant background noise can be nice, yeh..
<chavo> MoOsEb0y, I'm the same, I can't sleep without my computer running.
* KaiL is used to sleep at _total_ silence
<kkathman> I have like 4 computers around me here in my office and when they all emit that white noise...its hard to stay awake sometimes
<chavo> KaiL, I need to drown out the voices in my head.
<kkathman> Lol chavo :)
<KaiL> so silent, that you start to hate every mechanical clock around ;)
<kkathman> tick...tick...tick...tick...tick SHADDUP!!!
<KaiL> bingo
<KaiL> only thing you can hear here
<smouche> I had a ground loop hum in some audio equipment that almost made me jump out the window.
<smouche> thank god I could fix with a gizmo from radio shack
<kkathman> smouche thats generally just a polarity issue
<smouche> Kail, you reminded me; I think I made a big mistake in moving my desk nearer to my kitchenette;
<smouche> when the summer kicks in my refirgerator is going to drown everything out!
<kkathman> ROFL
* kkathman starts a basket around to take up a collection to get smouche a new fridge
<smouche> main reason i suffer without airconditioning here is I hate the noise
<KaiL> get me a new power supply first :)
<kkathman> what kind of PS are you looking for?
<smouche> kkathman, I'd settle for a new apartment, in a city about 15 degrees cooler.
<kkathman> smouche: Buffalo?
<kkathman> lol
<KaiL> smouche: europeans live without airconditioning, because they sometimes think about nature :)
<KaiL> might be a better argument :)
<kkathman> yeah well, then a couple of years ago, people died because it got so hot there and they DIDNT have A/C
<kkathman> Hey nate_  :)
<smouche> live through a summer in New York City and you might rethink that, KaiL!
<KaiL> how warm?
<nate_> howdy :)
<smouche> lord, kkathman, I was gonna bring up the deathtoll in that heatwave, then thought, nah...
<kkathman> smouche: yer breakin my heart....try coming down here and enjoy 100+ weather for 30-45 days straight :)
<smouche> yeah, but kkathman, you folks get AC in the womb, don't you?
<nate_> anyone have trouble getting kismet to work in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<kkathman> smouche: I had a friend of mine who went over there during that time...he was born and reared in England and he was astonished
<smouche> isn't virtually everything air-conditioned down there?
<kkathman> smouche A/C in cars isnt an option, lets put it that way
<smouche> heh heh
<nate_> anyone have trouble with it?
<kkathman> while I got KaiL here,  is there a way that I can set a default in Konqi to open with a specific profile everytime?
<smouche> kkathman, I managed to do that via trial and error, so if you want to try some of my errors, you're welcome to.
<kkathman> lol..I have a profile set up I like for file management, but everytime I open Konqi I have to go and set it...thats a pain
<KaiL> smouche: ok, little bit more that in Hamburg
<smouche> the humidity is brutal in NYC, KaiL, and with all this concrete, even when atomospheric conditions improve at night, the city is just exhaling heat.
<smouche> kkathman, open konq
<kkathman> ok smouche done
<smouche> settings
<KaiL> in fact, quite wet there
<smouche> load view profile
<smouche> choose the one you like more or less
<kkathman> right did that
<smouche> then, kkathman, try configure view profiles
<KaiL> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Klima_newyork.png <-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Klima_hamburg.png
<KaiL> ..compare
<kkathman> ok there
<KaiL> but I have something worse for you :)
<KaiL> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Klima_bastia.png
<smouche> now this is where the very trying errors come in, kkathman
<kkathman> ok
<smouche> I somehow managed to save my preferred profile under a different name
<smouche> which then managed to stay as default for konq
<kkathman> how do you set it as "preferred" ?
<smouche> I had to keep trying to save a new profile, rename them, change settings with the other menus
<smouche> try saving again.
<kkathman> hmm
<smouche> sorry, I don't have a systematic method
<smouche> frankly, I think the settings on there suck
<smouche> anyway, kkathman, now when I click on an icon for a folder, konq opens in my preferred profile.
<smouche> kkathman, I'm using a modified version of the "file management" profile, and it's not crashing lately.
<smouche> wish I could be less vague, but the upshot is, you can get it to open in the view you prefer.
<smouche> oh, yeah, kkathman, of course, check the View menu too, and see if changes to "view mode" are remembered in the profile.
<kkathman> smouche: Thats what I did...took the file management and split it
<smouche> KaiL!  hah hah!  those temps in Hamburg ! - I don't call that summer!
<KaiL> we also not ;)
<smouche> of course, you probably would not consider winter here to be worth the name either!
<KaiL> do you have snow?
<KaiL> nights with -20C?
<smouche> we have snow, KaiL, but not nearly as much in New York City as in the rest of the state.
<smouche> Buffalo NY for example gets extremely heavy snow
<KaiL> normal in big citties..
<smouche> KaiL, I'm from a little town in New York's North Country, near the Canadian border; that's a climate a northern European might feel at home in!
<sbcman> backport repos are running slow it seems
<KaiL> smouche: so you really dont's need airconditioning
<sbcman> I am about to turn on the air here in St. Louis
<smouche> well, I'm in NYC now, KaiL, in the south of the state, and believe, AC is advisable.
<kkathman> weird now I cant get it to do what I want anymore ARHGGGGGGGG!!! Konqi SUCKS
<smouche> kkathman, I know the errors are trying, but, well, keep trying.  
<kkathman> It shouldnt be this hard
<smouche> I had exactly the same experience.
<smouche> I agree.
<kkathman> people that love Konq are masochists :)
<KaiL> NYC seams to have a very special situation, very big differences in a very small area
<smouche> "very small area"?
<smouche> small compared to what?
* kkathman gives up....it just shouldnt be that hard!!!
<kkathman> stoopid designers, whats so hard about creating the profiles and they clicking one and making it a default?
<Diablo-D3> r0xx0r
<Diablo-D3> AdBlocK has been commited to khtml svn
<sarom> damn it's hot
<KaiL> nice
<KaiL> 3.4.1 or 3.5?
<Diablo-D3> HEAD. ;)
<smouche> I know, kkathman, it's like they decide on features, then don't bother to check that they're actually usable.
<Diablo-D3> I'm going to see if it can make 3.4.1, though
<KaiL> smouche: small compared to the regions, between which you have 10C gap in europe
<Diablo-D3> smouche: a case of "developers dont use programs they code"?
<smouche> ah, I see.
<ravenOUS> Kubuntu Rules!
<ravenOUS> kDE is much better than Gnome
<ravenOUS> lol
<Diablo-D3> No preaching to the chior, please
<sarom> Anyone notice that some icons lined up in the desktop move over to the adjacent column when you hide/unhide the mixer?
<ravenOUS> ne body help me with an error msg i'm gettin when tryin to install "transcode" usin synaptic
<ravenOUS> pm me if u do
<smouche> I'm just happy konq isn't crashing on me!  
<smouche> anymore, that is...
<sarom> sorry, I didn't mean the mixer
<sarom> but the kicker
<kkathman> The actual MAN for konqueror isnt right either :)
<kkathman> lol
<sarom> I think it's a serious bug
<ravenOUS> transcode:
<ravenOUS>  Depends: libavcodeccvs but it is not going to be installed
<ravenOUS>  Depends: libdvdread2  but it is not installable
<ravenOUS>  Depends: libvorbis0 (>=1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<ravenOUS>  Depends: libxvidcore4 but it is not going to be installed
<smouche> yes, sarom, I noticed that, and it really annoyed me.  So I removed the icons from my desktop!
<sarom> smouche, really? what did you do?
<kkathman> it just seems that if you have profiles, what the heck good does it do if you cant default one of them?
<sarom> have a second kicker?
<smouche> I have four panels, and no icons
<bodaciousb> hey everyone... im new to KDE, im trying to make shortcuts to /media/server and /media/upload on my main panel.. i have made them but all i see is an icon, and they both look the same... is there anyway i can make them appear as text?
<sarom> smouche, by panels, you mean kickers?
<ravenOUS> nebody usin Kubuntu Hoary 5.04?
<kkathman> sarom what problem are you having?
<kkathman> smouche: you dont have icons?
<kkathman> lol
<KaiL> ravenOUS: everybody is :)
<smouche> kkathman, it's a mystery.  You know you can try this:  rename the profile you like as the default that konq is insisting on giving you.
<sarom> kkathman, when I hide/unhide the kicker, some of my desktop icons move to the adjacent cell
<smouche> follow me, kkathman?
<KaiL> hmm, get the same messages...
<kkathman> smouche...you cant do that
<ravenOUS> KaiL: muh bad :)
<kkathman> yes I follow, but you cant...it modifies it
<smouche> sarom, panels.  the kicker, i think really just refers to the area near and including the menu icon in the main panel
<KaiL> ah, there sits the problem....
<ravenOUS> just for ref..the KDE Desktop is UBER better than Gnome Desktop
<smouche> can't do what, kkathman?  I did.
<KaiL> you need a fresher libc6, for example from ubuntu breezy
<kkathman> the kicker is the bottom toolbar
<ravenOUS> nnnneeebody wanna help me w/ my prob?
<sarom> ahh ok
<sarom> so I guess I have to get rid of my desktop icons :(
<smouche> sarom, do you want to hide icons?  It's easy.  Stopping them from moving around, that I don't think you can do.
<kkathman> smouche:  ok... well I loaded the "File Management" profile right. It has split panel .. left is a tree, and right is a file list...when I click on a directory on the left the files display on the right
<sarom> the thing is, I don't want to add new panels.. I want to make the most of my screen real-estate
<smouche> right, 
<kkathman> well when you load that, and try to rename it to "profile" it drops the split panels
<kkathman> Whoa...why are you getting rid of icons?
<smouche> kkathman: now, save that profile under the name that konq already uses for a different profile, whatevet the default one is
<sarom> kkathman, are you talking to me?
<kkathman> smouche...the default profile is "profile"
<kkathman> yes sarom..why do you have to remove your icons?
<smouche> somehow kkathman, I'm getting Konq to open with default called "filemanagement3"  (my name)
<sarom> kkathman, because when I hide and unhide the kicker, some of my desktop icons get pushed over to the adjacent cells
<smouche> how are you invoking konq?
<smouche> sarom,
<ravenOUS> oook...who here's gonna help me with my naggin insanely frustrating problem i'm havin gettin transcode over synaptic?
<smouche> right click on desktop, sarom
<kkathman> sarom:  why not just shrink your kicker to "tiny" and leave everything else alone?
<smouche> "configure desktop"
<kkathman> thats what I did
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> thats what I will be doing
<Diablo-D3> soon as I go full kde
<smouche> click in "behaviour" tab
<sarom> kkathman, I want to see which windows are open or not...
<sarom> smouche, let me do that
<sarom> just a sec
<kkathman> smouche: thats what Im telling you...I can load up File Management (or my modified one) but when I save it as "profile" it isnt the same
<sarom> smouche, done, next?
<kkathman> sarom: I dont know what you mean by that
<sarom> kkathman, oh sorry, I misread that
<sarom> I do have it set at tiny
<kkathman> My kicker takes up about 20 pixels at the bottom of my screen
<smouche> kkathman, in the main menu, did you click on "save view profile"?
<sarom> kkathman, same thing here
<nate_> anyone have trouble getting kismet to work in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<kkathman> and thats too big?
<bodaciousb> how do i change desktop resolution in kde?
<smouche> sarom, there is no next, that's how you hide icons.
<sarom> lol
<sarom> I just hid and unhid the icons
<sarom> and a lot of them moved out of place
<sarom> :)
<sarom> how come nobody fixed this bug
<smouche> I prefer kde to gnome, but I really think nautilus handles the desktop better.
<nate_> report the bug, sarom 
<nate_> smouche: indeed
<sarom> nate_, Im sure it has been reported
<nate_> smouche: i think konq is poo
<sarom> nate_, yeah, and slow to load up
<nate_> sarom: yeah, and slow to load every single webpage
<smouche> kkathman, have you tried a file browser called krusader?
<nate_> smouche: ooooh, something to try for me
<smouche> I think you would like it, though it's not fast.
<sarom> I looked at the krusader screenshots
<smouche> I have no idea how to get kde to recognize it as the default though.
<sarom> looks like what you would see in an FTP browser
<smouche> I also like rox-filer, though it looks a little weird on kde
<sarom> can the view change to the equivalent of multicolumn view?
<bodaciousb> anyone know how i can make icons on my panel appear as text?
<smouche> it's kind of like midnight commander.
<smouche> bodaciousb, I wish I did, that would be cool
<bodaciousb> smouche, yeah it would =)
<smouche> well, I gotta go pretend to cook something and then pretend to enjoy eating it.
<smouche> see you folks later on
<nate_> smouche: WOW, krusader is soooooo much better
<nate_> smouche: thanks
<nate_> smouche: later
<smouche> you're welcome!
<kkathman> smouche I tried krusader and it crashed more times than I could get it to be useful
<kkathman> its not worth a crap
<sarom> ok
<sarom> I was just going to try it
<smouche> everybody's mileage varies!
<jan__> question the kppp application is giving me an issue more specifically i have entered all the information it request but for some reason when i take and try to connect the connection instantly dies with error code status 1 and says check kppp faq %1 not much help. could someone please help me in resolving this. I took and made a script that would use pon and it works fine but i would like something more gui if i could
<nate_> kkathman: i haven't thoroughly tested it, just trying it
<sarom> kkathman's comment just prevented me
<sarom> :)
<kkathman> nate_: I just brought it up the first time and clicked on something and it crashed the 1st time
<nate_> kkathman: ha
<nate_> kkathman: i just clicked all kinds of stuff and its stable for me
<kkathman> bottom line, konqueror should do these things, but its just a very poorly designed utility
<kkathman> well I'll try it again then
<nate_> kkathman: yeah, konq is poo
<nate_> gtg
<nate_> later
<kkathman> on a file management tool, is it too much to ask that you click on a directory on the left side, and the files come up on the right side?
<sarom> I think the desktop icons bug has something to do with an error in calculation.. + or - 1
<sarom> or something along those lines
<kkathman> just crashed again
<kkathman> I can get it to everytime now :)
<smouche> are you talking about konq or krusader now?
<kkathman> krusader
<sarom> krusader offcourse
<sarom> he can get to crash everytime
<sarom> he has perfected the art of the crash
<sarom> lol
<kkathman> go to configure krusader
<kkathman> then in the middle there is an option to choose pane 1 or pane 2 options
<kkathman> use the drop down to choose something other than the default and try to select it...it will crash
<sarom> damn it's hot
<sarom> I need to switch on the AC
<kkathman> hehe
<smouche> crashes a lot less than konqueror ever did, and the defaults in krusader are for more useful to me.
<smouche> well, try rox-filer.  You might hate it, but if you can crash THAT, my hat's off to you!
<kkathman> 81F here right now
<sarom> excellent... a new episode of numb3rs tonight :)
<sarom> I FIXED IT!
<sarom> I FIXED IT!
<Diablo-D3> fixed what?
<sarom> smouche-ravioli, kkathman, I fixed the damn bug!
<sarom> Diablo.. [because when I hide and unhide the kicker, some of my desktop icons get pushed over to the adjacent cells] 
<Diablo-D3> hrm, it shouldnt
<sarom> Configure Desktop - Behavior - File Icons - uncheck "Automatically line up icons"
<sarom> that's how I fixed it
<sarom> oh no
<sarom> now the icons move in the same location if I move them
<sarom> damn.. I had to recheck it.. I can't live like this
<sarom> I need them to be automatically aligned
<AzMoo> I've got a logitech wireless keyboard, and it's got all of the extra buttons and stuff on the top. Is there any way I can map them to different functions?
<KaiL> AzMoo: controlcenter -> regional&accessibility -> layout
<kkathman> hello again...wow Im stuffed...big dinner :)
<kkathman> wow where did everyone go?
<KaiL> *bang* :)
<KaiL> good question
<kkathman> well good, KaiL  is here all is well :)
<KaiL> lol
<kkathman> I feel more secure now :)
<KaiL> anybody with hardware problems? :)
<KaiL> hmm, as I said: ubuntu - the Linux to make supporters workless :)
<azevedo> how do I change the screen resolution?
<KaiL> up or down?
<azevedo> up
<KaiL> then you need to fight with /etx/X11/xorg.conf for now
<azevedo> 2 more
<azevedo> how do I make a root acount and where are the server settings at?
<KaiL> root: 'sudo passwd root'
<KaiL> which "server settings"?
<azevedo> httpd and ftp.  I found samba
<KaiL> everywhere in /etc
<KaiL> httpd is /etc/apache or /etc/apache2
<KaiL> ftp depends on the server you use. /etc/servername is always a good place to start searching
<azevedo> vsftpd or something
<kkathman> azevedo:  you might just try right clicking on the desktop and choosing configure desktop, then choosing display to see if you have the options you are looking for.
<kkathman> brb
<azevedo> already did.  There used to be (FC3) a screen resolution thing in settings.
<KaiL> kkathman: that's why I asked up or down ;)
<azevedo> I was smart about my server settings though.
<azevedo> copied the config files beforei nstalling ubuntu
<azevedo> ok, so how do I use root?  Some sudo passwd?  When it prompts me I just give it my normal login password and it works.
<azevedo> but it wont let me copy my conifguration files
<KaiL> eh, 'sudo passwd' is to enable a "real root account"
<azevedo> I mean prompts me graphically, consol su doesnt work
<KaiL> 'sudo su' askes for you user-PW and gives you a rootshell then
<azevedo> ok, thanks
<azevedo> bash: chkconfig: command not found
<azevedo> is there some kind of "diferences in ubuntu" document
<KaiL> what on earch is "chkconfig"?
<azevedo> used to configure a service to start every time
<azevedo> root@ubuntu:/home/azevedo # service httpd restart
<azevedo> bash: service: command not found
<azevedo> ??
<KaiL> restart is down with "/etc/init.d/apache restart"
<KaiL> same syntax for all servers
<KaiL> ubuntu is a debian system...
<azevedo> I have a syntax error.  I wish there was a graphical httpd configuration app
<azevedo> I came from fedora
<azevedo> and i'm still pretty new to linux in general
<azevedo> ok, well I at least want it to look good.  I found some screen resolutions in the file
<azevedo> but they're all the same "1024X768" "800X600" "640X480"
<azevedo> I dont think I can put my own values in
<KaiL> there's one line for each color depth
<azevedo> yeah.  1 through 24
<KaiL> the default is above that block, should be 24bit
<KaiL> ...so you only need to change the 24bit block ;)
<azevedo> so it's 1280X1024?
<KaiL> just set your resolution in front of all that others
<KaiL> small x
<azevedo> it cant save the file.  I did chmod 777 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KaiL> use sudo ;)
<azevedo> bash: emacs: command not found
<KaiL> nano is preinstalled and rather usable
<azevedo> oh yeah.  I used nano trying to install gentoo...didnt go to well
<azevedo> ok.  so now I need to restart something?
<KaiL> log out, then the x-server get's restarted
<KaiL> oh, just for the statistics: that's a CRT?
<azevedo> CRT?
<KaiL> traditional big monitor
<azevedo> TBM?  What are you talking about?
<KaiL> no TFT...
<azevedo> it's a proview.  has a big back to it..
<azevedo> it's not flag
<KaiL> ok
<azevedo> thanks
<azevedo> oh
<KaiL> because with TFTs this is called "big bug"
<KaiL> with CRTs only "another one needing an editor"
<azevedo> why are there so many people here but they don't talk
<azevedo> is that how irc normally is?
<KaiL> normally not THAT bad
<azevedo> ok, thanks.  I'll get back on because I think I did something bad.  The exit button's on the left and it's jsut a sqare.  I like it on the right.
<azevedo> maybe it'll fix itself
<KaiL> but the opposite is worse - in #debian you can't type 2 lines without 10 lines from other people between ;)
* KaiL hates CRTs btw
<kkathman> KaiL: did you see my question earlier about Konqi
<kkathman> just wondered if you had any feedback on that
<KaiL> uhm, the profiles?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> then I have a hardware question
<KaiL> you can add a menu with all profiles to your panel (rightclock -> add -> special -> konq profiles)
<KaiL> hardware? oh, what?
<kkathman> well, are you familiary with these tools such as superkaramba, that can show cpu and chassis fan temp?
<kkathman> familiar I mean
<KaiL> the sensors behind or these frontends?
<kkathman> well both actually
<kkathman> Im trying to get these front ends to see those sensors
<KaiL> I only use ksensors...
<kkathman> I can examine them in /proc/acpi/ etc.... but they arent being picked up by the monitors
<KaiL> but that doesn't have that much functions (=can't read out the acpi sensors and no hddtemp)
<kkathman> and what does ksensors do?
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> man Im having trouble getting info on these fans and temps
<azevedo> 800x600 :( Why cant ubuntu like, have a "screen resolution" in settings someware?  Like FC3 had.  Well whatever, I havnt ate yet.  Trust that I'l be back tomorow...or maybe I'll look around the forums if my eyes can handle it.
<kkathman> azevado it does in the KDE control center 
<KaiL> he's gone
<kkathman> oh wel
<kkathman> hehe
<KaiL> and controlcenter still can only lower your res :)
<KaiL> if you have your sensors available in /proc/acpi you have more than me here
<kkathman> well the bottom line on that resolution, about 80-90% of the people blow through that screen on the install, which causes probs
<kkathman> I thought there is a way to go through that wizard again tho
<KaiL> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<kkathman> yes thats it :)
<KaiL> but that askes for really EVERY shit
<KaiL> there should be a tool to set only the monitor settings
<KaiL> as everything else is unproblematic
* KaiL should go to bed
<KaiL> 04:04 here...
<KaiL> g'night
<kkathman> hey goto bed my friend, and get some rest :)
<kkathman> have a good sleep
<closure> my kcontrol is screwed
<closure> i have to reinstall about every other day
<kkathman> hey closure :)
<kkathman> wassup with your kcontroL???
<closure> administrator mode doesn't work
<closure> hasn't since that libs update
<lwizardl> hi
<kkathman> hello there
<lwizardl> can someone help me with my onboard nvidia videocard
<kkathman> iwizard have you tried checking out www.ubuntuguide.org ?  There is a whole section on nVidia there
<lwizardl> I'm having trouble with getting my video card to display correctly
<lwizardl> no looking now
<lwizardl> i get an error on the gedit part
<lwizardl> command not found
<claydoh> substitute 'kwrite' for 'gedit"
<lwizardl> is that something I need to add
<lwizardl> oh ok
<claydoh> gedit is a gnome based editor
<lwizardl> ok
<lwizardl> so that page was made for gnome (ubuntu)
<claydoh> kwrite you alread have ;)
<claydoh> but it still will be good for Kubuntu
<lwizardl> ok i'm getting errors still
<claydoh> ot try kedit, I forget which is installed by default
<claydoh> sorry
<lwizardl> kwrite works
<claydoh> cool
<lwizardl> but i got a few errors
<claydoh> does it open the file?
<smouche-ravioli> closure, have you tried invoking kcontrol with kdesu instead of sudo?
<lwizardl> smouche: no i haven't
<smouche> just a shot in the dark, but I found that works better with some kde apps
<lwizardl> 100% new to this so only thing i have tried is what the guide is saying for the nvidia install
<claydoh> lwizardl: you can ignore the error if it opens the text file
<lwizardl> i get a blank text doc
<closure> sn] 
<closure> smq
<closure> sn
<closure> lol
<closure> shit
<claydoh> ok, the path is wrong is all
<closure> smouche,  what do you mean?
<claydoh> lwizardl: sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<smouche> closure, if I open kpackage, for example with "sudo kpackage", I get an error; it loads, but missing some features
<smouche> if I open it with kdesu instead, i's fine, no errors
<smouche> anyway, kdesu will give you root control in kcontrol just like sudo
<smouche> and I think it may avoid some bugs
<lwizardl> claydoh: that seemed to work
<smouche> why, I have no clue
<claydoh> :)
<closure> hrm
<closure> i will try that
<lwizardl> does it matter where i place the text in the file?
<claydoh> you should place it in the proper sections
<claydoh> which parts are you adding/
<lwizardl> nvidia settings
<claydoh> which bits though?
* claydoh has his xorg.conf open for refernce :)
<claydoh> reference rather
<lwizardl> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<lwizardl> #4
<claydoh> oh, I was thinking you were installing and editing the config file
<smouche> kkathman, have you tried making a launcher or a shortcut to launch konq with this option:
<smouche> "konqueror -profile filemanagement"
<claydoh> do not use the sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lwizardl> oh ok
<claydoh> #4 is to put a menu entry for the nvidia-settings applet
<lwizardl> yeah
<lwizardl> i'm stuck with either 320x240 or 640x480 screen res
<claydoh> the nvidia-settings won't change your resolution
<lwizardl> damn
<lwizardl> what do i need to do?
<claydoh> ok you have done 1-3 right?
<lwizardl> yes
<claydoh> you will need to install  linux- linux-restricted-modules
<claydoh> err  linux-restricted-modules
<claydoh> linux-restricted-modules-386 i think
<kkathman> smouche, I tried launching from the command line that way
<kkathman> but the name of the profile has a space in it
<claydoh> you can use kynaptic or synaptic for that as well
<smouche> it won't work with a space
<kkathman> so again, I tried to load File Management, save it as "profile" or "myprofile" and what happens is that it doesnt come out the same way
<smouche> then it'll try to open tabs, as if they were malformed urls
<claydoh> lwizardl: then we will take a peek at  /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if it is set up correctly
<claydoh> should be only a copule of edits at most
<smouche> hang on, kkathman, let me check something
<smouche> kkathman, konqueror -profile filemanagement  works here.
<kkathman> I tried creating an application icon with /usr/bin/konqueror --myprofile  and when I execute it it comes back with "Malformed URL"
<kkathman> ah wait I messed up
<smouche> kkathman, try konqueror -profile myprofile
<kkathman> no I didnt I did put that --profile in there
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/280728
<kkathman> thought it was --
<chavo> kkathman, do this kfmclient openProfile profilename
<lwizardl> thats my conf file
<kkathman> chavo it doesnt work....says Profiule myprofile not found
<kkathman> sorry for the spelling
<kkathman> chavo I created a modified file management profile that has a left panel and a right panel. When I click a directory in the left panel the files show up in the right one
<kkathman> then I saved this as profile "File Management"
<kkathman> I have no idea how I created that, because I cant seem to do it again
<claydoh> lwizardl: put a '#' at the beginning of the line # 40    Load  "dri"
<claydoh> #Load  "dri"
<smouche> kkathman, did typing this exactly not work:  konqueror -profile filemanagement    
<smouche> ?
<smouche> no spaces
<kkathman> ill try that
<lwizardl> what about the second line?
<lwizardl> mode 0666
<kkathman> no that worked
<smouche> here's the nasty part though, try that with sudo or kdesu, and it won't open.
<claydoh> lwizardl: no, line 40, nearer the top
<kkathman> BIINGO smouche!!
<smouche> yay!
<kkathman> got an icon that works now
<kkathman> atta baby...thank you!!!
<lwizardl> ok i see
<smouche> doesn't  it really really suck how much time it takes to figure out how to open apps more quickly and conveniently?
<lwizardl> anything else ?
<lwizardl> there is another dri in the file
<claydoh> at the very bottom?
<lwizardl> yeah
<claydoh> you can ignore that, as you disabled dri at the top :)
<lwizardl> ok
<claydoh> but you can comment those 3 lines out
<claydoh> if you wish
<kkathman> smouche yeah I would have never guessed to remove the space :)
<lwizardl> ok # them out
<kkathman> now if I could only figure out how to adjust the icon spacing grid
<lwizardl> so now what?
<claydoh> lwizardl:did you install the  linux-restricted-modules?
<lwizardl> no
<smouche> kkathman, I found that by accident when I was googling kdesu vs su -- it was in something posted by NTolerance on one of the forums
<lwizardl> how?
<kkathman> the icon spacing?
<smouche> lol, no, the parameters for konqueror
<smouche> kkathman, I decided the icons were a lost cause, and just nuked 'em
<claydoh> lwizardl: sudo apt-get install  linux-restricted-modules-386
<kkathman> rofl
<kkathman> chavo you still around?
<chavo> kkathman, yep
<kkathman> chavo you know if its possible to change the grid on the icons?  I would like to get them closer togethers
<lwizardl> linux-restricted-modules-386 is already the newest version.
<lwizardl> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 12 not upgraded.
<claydoh> lwizardl: you already have it then :)
<chavo> kkathman, I don't think you can
<claydoh> lwizardl: then reboot
<kkathman> ahh bummer, even windoze allows that :)
<lwizardl> ok brb
<chavo> kkathman, you can make them not line up automatically
* claydoh says a tiny prayer
<kkathman> I know that
<smouche> lose the icons, kkathman, you'll feel purged and relieved afterwards, I promise you
<chavo> kkathman, then move them where you want them
<smouche> put up some family pictures or something in their place.
<kkathman> where do you put all your quick links then..on the kicker?
<smouche> kkathman, I have four panels, and they are pretty crowded, but I'm thinning them out
<kkathman> LOL Chavo...crap how easy!!!! Just uncheck the icon gird
<kkathman> grid
<smouche> I set up a lot of keyboard shortcuts
<smouche> kde is great for keyboard shortcuts!
<chavo> kkathman, I use mouse gestures and a customized main menu
<kkathman> panels....you mean layers of the kicker?
<smouche> well, yeah, like, you know, panels.
<chavo> plus most apps I use are autostarted with the session anyway.
<kkathman> dont understand "panels
<smouche> that's what they're called.
<claydoh> lwizardl: so...?
<smouche> right click on the kicker, kathman.
<smouche> "Add to panel" etc
<lwizardl> i can get upto 1024x768
<kkathman> right... the kicker
<claydoh> sweet:)
<lwizardl> but on windows i get 1280 something
<claydoh> now to figure out monitor settings I guess
<kkathman> smouche dont you still have to add your app to the CC menu then put it on the kicker?
<claydoh> but I am not so good there
<lwizardl> what was it i typed to get that installed (want to write it down just incase)
<smouche> why, kkathman?
<smouche> for shortcuts, you mean?
<smouche> I just took my time going through everything in Regional and Accessibility
<kkathman> well, when you add an application to the panel, it brings up the control menu :)
<smouche> uh, I dunno, kkathman, I'm not following you...
<claydoh> lwizardl: sudo apt-get install  linux-restricted-modules-386, though it was already installed on your system
<claydoh> and sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf for editing the config file
<kkathman> smouche... ok lets say I want to put our new Konq on the panel
<smouche> my panels now are mostly just for a couple of folders and the pager thing, and clocks, tray, taskbar etc
<lwizardl> edited the dri line 40
<smouche> kkathman, you can do that by, let me see how I did that, one sec
<kkathman> I have 2 options  1) create it on the control panel and drag it to the panel, or 2) Create an Icon on the desktop and just drag that to the panel
<smouche> kkathman, try this:
<smouche> Add to panel : Special Button : Non-kde application
<kkathman> if you say "Add to Panel" and try to add an Application, then it only brings up the control panel to choose from
<smouche> and edit accordingly
<kkathman> ok that might work too :) Good job :)
<smouche> kkathman, use "non-kde application" -- even though it's kde
<kkathman> but still Im not sure that I want 25 icons on my kde kicker
<kkathman> but I can try it
<smouche> kkathman, you sure as hell don't want 25 icons on there, but anyway, setup shortcuts!  I use the windows logo thing a lot, 'cause it's not reserved for other stuff
<smouche> plus, kkathman, I've got a transparent Eterm (and yeah, my fonts ok, I don't know why you can't change yours) on every desktop, and I run stuff from there
<claydoh> lwizardl: I put some edits to your pastebin 
<kkathman> another thing I dont like is that on the kicker, there isnt a mouse over or tool tip. There is but only if you want it to be big enough so Stevie Wonder can see it
<kkathman> I dont use Eterm
<chavo> kkathman, you can disable the big tooltip.
<claydoh> lwizardl: I added  "1280x1024" to line 107
<kkathman> chavo...oh wow and get a smaller one?
<kkathman> i know how to disable the tool tip
<kkathman> but can I get a smaller one?
<smouche> gotcha kkathman
<smouche> in configure panel
<claydoh> lwizardl: you can try to add that and do a crtl-alt-backspace to restart x
<chavo> kkathman, disabling the big one should revert to a normal tooltip.
<kkathman> chavo am I right that this is done through the control center?
<claydoh> lwizardl: if it can't use 1280x1024 for some reason it will go to 1024x768 automatically iirc
<smouche> in appearance tab, kkathman, uncheck the thing for mouseover effect
<chavo> kkathman, yes or right clicking panel
<nate_> howdy :)
<kkathman> i.e. panels -> Appearance?
<smouche> yes
<nate_> anyone know a good firewall for ubuntu?
<smouche> right click on a panel, er kicker, click Configure panel, then appearance.
<kkathman> well I clicked OFF the "Enable icon mouseover effects" and clicked off "show tooltips" and there is nothing there
<lwizardl> so i can try that and not fubar my system
<smouche> well, dude, you have to click ON "show tooltips" don't you?
<chavo> kkathman, click on tooltips
<kkathman> ok can I change what that says somewhere?
<kkathman> never mind I found it
<smouche> what what says?
<chavo> yeah you can change the tooltip
<nate_> anyone?  firewall?
<kkathman> I got it :)
<kkathman> kewl
<kkathman> you guyz rock
<smouche> chavo, how do you change the tooltip?  I don't see that
<kkathman> nate_: I think one is built in, but firestarter is a graphical one
<kkathman> you can get that with apt-get
<nate_> kkathman: is the built in one any good?
<nate_> kkathman: cuz i don't wanna be vulnerable, you know
<chavo> smouche, you have to edit the menu entry
<smouche> ah, i see now, thanks chavo
<kkathman> nate_: yeah I think it is according to a few people here. I was going to enable the firestarter one, but figureed I already had a NAT router...I didnt need that 
<nate_> nat is hardly protection
<smouche> kkathman, I tried that ShieldsUp site a few days ago, and my system scored great, but the site didn't seem to notice I was running Linux
<nate_> but its something, which is better than nothing
<smouche> do you know what's up with that?  It was talking as if I had windows
<kkathman> smouche: the whole point was to see if your ports were open
<nate_> smouche: ShieldsUp?
<kkathman> thats all
<kkathman> it just grabs your IP and sees if it can probe the most common ports
<smouche> well, my router and whatever linux uses seem damn good!  heh heh, unless maybe my ISP is blocking more than I figured on...
<kkathman> most likely, in Linux case, those ports arent through NetBios of course, so theres no dangers
<smouche> nate_ yeah, it's a web site that will probe your ports for you
<smouche> lemme see if I have the url
<nate_> smouche: cool
<kkathman> dumb question: is there a way to see whats in my "trash"
<kkathman> ?
<kkathman> www.grc.com and follow the links
<nate_> kkathman: from command line?
<smouche> nate_  https://grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<kkathman> yeah thats the direct
<smouche> damn, that's a weird looking url
<smouche> hah hah
<kkathman> nate_: anywhere...I just want to know if I have to actually empty the trash like I do in windoz
<chavo> kkathman, you can add a trash icon to the desktop, or a panel applet, or go to trash:/ in konq
<nate_> kkathman: just click the trash, it brings up the lil menu
<kkathman> nate_: where do I click "the trash"
<smouche> on the icon, kkathman
<kkathman> in konq?
<kkathman> I dont have a trash icon on my desktop
<smouche> kkathman, just add one to your kicker
<nate_> its an icon on the default kde bar
<smouche> right click, add to panel, you know the rest...
<nate_> kkathman: applet>trash
<smouche> kkathman, I'm kinda surprised you didn't have one on there by default anyway
<kkathman> got it
<kkathman> nope I never did
<smouche> take some time and kick the tires on that kicker, kkathman!
<nate_> as I thought, only one port open in shieldsup
<nate_> and ident is closed
<nate_> all else is stealth
<kkathman> yep thats the way it should be
<nate_> so no need for a firewall
<smouche> well, as I think kkathman pointed out, you've basically got one already, firestarter's just a front end for tweaking it -- I think...?
<nate_> actually, firestarted allows you to detect hackers probing
<kkathman> right
<nate_> pretty cool
<kkathman> I dont think I'd use the NAT in ubuntu if you already have a NAT on your router for instance
<kkathman> kinda redundant
<smouche> you can say that again
<nate_> yeah, i wouldn't use that
<nate_> adds latency
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> smouche...excellent idea I got my kicker loaded now, and down to only 7 icons on the desktop
<smouche> man, I'm glad i got opera.  Firefox can't even display gmail without spazzing out.
<kkathman> 1 for each of 4 samba shares, 1 for CD, Konsole and Email
<kkathman> Opera 8 is great
<kkathman> I just removed the CD hehe
<smouche> yeah, I thought I was dependant on icons on there, it was just habit.
<chavo> kkathman, you can also make another kicker with all of your shortcuts and make it autohide
<kkathman> is that another instance of kicker?
<chavo> that's what I did till I discovered the mouse gestures.
<pussfeller> if you think about it, you really shouldnt ever hardly see your desktop
<kkathman> awww but my desktop is nice and I wanna see it :)
<pussfeller> with virtual desktops, you can have all you apps fully open
<kkathman> thats why I have 4 desktops :)
<kkathman> right
<chavo> kkathman, make a 5th desktop that's empty for when you want to look at your desktop :)
<pussfeller> i do kinda miss tweaking the desktop, but its pointless
<smouche> you know, kathman, another cool thing is , you can drag a folder onto a panel too, that can be convenient for direct access to files, and it gives you a link to open an instance of konq in that location if you want
<admrl> lol its so much fun tho
<pussfeller> for me anyways, i would have to close a window to launch something
<transgress> anyone care to suggest a good webcam program for kde?
<transgress> especially if you know of one that can communicate with windows
<admrl> i just read sumthing about ppl working on it sum gnome project for gaim
<chavo> you can also open up the menu edtor, make a folder with all your apps, then put that as a sunmenu on kicker
<pussfeller> transgress, theres a very beta netmeeting compatible kde app, but you probably want gnomemeeting 
<admrl> making webcams work w/ windows
<transgress> gnomemeeting requires gnome
<pussfeller> yeah
<kkathman> chavo...oh of course..that makes sense
<transgress> don't want that heh
<pussfeller> and the NAT issues are a pain
<transgress> yeah
<kkathman> transgress good evening (or whatever time it is where you are ) :)
<transgress> nearly 11pm here heh
<kkathman> hmm you and I are in the same time zone then
<pussfeller> theres a gaim fork that commects to a few protocols with voice, video but its supposedly really grody hack
<chavo> close to midnight here in Florida
<smouche> kkathman, can I send you a screen shot with kopete?
<admrl> lol you cant send stuff w/ kopete i dont think
<transgress> damned kopete can sort of do it... with _gnomemeeting_ ... i find that dumbass.
<kkathman> smouche let me bring that up
<transgress> admrl: yes you can
<admrl> really!
<admrl> damnit
<admrl> lol
<transgress> yeah just rightclick the name in your buddy list
<kkathman> smouche what protocol?? AIM?? MSN??
<admrl> i never tried that
<transgress> admrl: NAT sucks with it too though
<pussfeller> i'm surprised no one has come up with a open source vv client
<transgress> vv?
<pussfeller> voice video
<smouche> uh, yahoo, kkathman
<transgress> ah
<transgress> like gnomemeeting?
<pussfeller> even if you had to run a seperate app
<pussfeller> but that only connects to netmeeting
<pussfeller> which is grody
<pussfeller> you can run paltalk via wine...
<pussfeller> dont know if the video works tho
<admrl> im feeling wierd being in a new room i havnt been on irc since hbx.us started 2 suck
<admrl> its good being w/ ppl that know what they r talking about
<admrl> michigan were there r lots of amish is not a good place 2 learn about computers
<kkathman> admrl: well pussfeller, transgress and KaiL know what they are talking about...the rest of us just hack around
<admrl> lol
<admrl> its definately ok
<admrl> ok libvorbis0 i wanna install it so i can play tuxracer cuz its a really badass game lol does anyone know how i can do that cuz it says it wont work cuz libvorbis0a is installed and if i uninstall it uninstalls a buncha my apps
<admrl> anyone have idea what 2 do..?
<Diablo-D3> You could learn to speak english.
<admrl> Sorry about that
<crimsun> why libvorbis0? it's obsoleted
<admrl> libvorbis0 is a requirement for tuxracer
<crimsun> from which repo?
<admrl> repo..?
<rommer> ..sitory
<admrl> whats a repository
<admrl> is it sum debian thing..?
<admrl> ive never heard one before
<rommer> u know what apt-get is right?
<admrl> yes but i dont know how 2 use it i get the whatever.deb by searching firefox
<admrl> this is my first time using anything debian based
<admrl> probly a bad way 2 get things..?
<admrl> idk firefox has that bar and its got the little debian thing and ive been using that
<closure> admrl, dpkg
<kkathman> anyone have Yahoo that could IM me real quick to check something out
<admrl> how can i find the pid of a process so i can kill it..?
<admrl> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<admrl> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<admrl> i keep getting this
<kkathman> CTRL_ESC will give you a list of running processes and their PIDs
<admrl> thanx
<closure> admrl, you need to sudo
<closure> kkathman, that opens my kmenu
<closure> but that will come in handy
<smouche> any kopete users on here having a problem with contacts always showing as offline, even when they're actually online?
<admrl> ya i have been doing sudo
<nate____> ugh, flaky connection
<nate____> Anyone know if the ipw2100 driver supports WPA?
<smouche> well, kkathman, either kopete sucks, or one of our port settings is screwy...
<narg> gah
<narg> firefox STILL crashed
<narg> ubuntu-desktop is even installed
<closure> dude
<closure> firefox sucks
<closure> narg, get mozilla browser
<closure> it's straight
<closure> some things are kinda weird but over all it's the best choice if you as me
<closure> ask
<smouche> alright, I am getting to bed before 1 am, that's a record, g'night all!
<narg> If im going to switch browsers, Id switch to konq :p
<closure> konq sucks too
<closure> well at least this one
<kkathman> I switched to Opera once 8 came out...its very nice
<closure> kkathman, there is no package for that damn thing
<closure> atleast i can't find it if there is
<kkathman> closure no
<kkathman> but its very easy to install
<closure> oh really
<kkathman> download the Debian Sarge deb from their site
<kkathman> then do a dpkg-i on it
<kkathman> you may need to apt-get the lib3c-mt library but it will tell you if you do
<kkathman> then you are off to the races
<closure> but i don't have a helmet kkathman!
<kkathman> rofl
<kkathman> nah its not that bad at all
<closure> COMCAST Thank You For Your Order!
<closure> On demand cable is cool
<closure> but such a rip off
<kkathman> haha
<closure> kkathman, does opera support multimedia in website?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> you have to get the plugins of course...like flash, etc
<kkathman> I personally have only flash and java installed right now I think
<closure> oh man
<closure> that's lame
<closure> it's got a banner ad on it
<kkathman> whew people scooted out fast :)
<marcelo> crimsun?
<kkathman> havent seen him tonight
<marcelo> thanks.
<kkathman> sorry bout that
<marcelo> He told me to get 686 kernel... so I did. But `uname -r` still accuses: 386... is there anything I must do?
<kkathman> not sure thats not ok...but you'll need to ask him
<marcelo> cool.
<marcelo> thanks again.
<kkathman> sure
<kkathman> hey closure
<closure> hey
<kkathman> Opera 8 come up oK?
<closure> didn't install it
<closure> it said it had banner ads on it
<kkathman> yeah well you can get rid of those :)
<kkathman> you just need a key
<kkathman> lots of those around if you are industrious or you can pay $30 or so
<closure> i am a pirate
<kkathman> Im trying to figure out how one gets the sensors on their motherboard to respond to a superkaramba them
<kkathman> theme
* closure is watching garden state for the fist time
<closure> pretty good movie
<kkathman> hmm havent seen that one
<shogouki> garden state, with n portman ?
<closure> yeah
<shogouki> good movie :)
<closure> she's a hottie
<closure> i wanted to see it in the theaters but the latino bitch i was dating never wanted to go
<kkathman> mmmm natalie portman :)
<kkathman> probably latina I'd think :)
<kkathman> anyone know python?
<shogouki> a bit
<kkathman> dang they ought to give instructions with these karamba themes
<shogouki> i watch some superkaramba sensors and i think karamaba is evil
<kkathman> shogouki:  see what you can make out here
<kkathman> text x=220 y=30 sensor=program program="/path/to/mails_pop3.pl server user password" line=1 color=255,255,255 align=right fontsize=12 font="nimbus sans l" interval=30000
<kkathman> whats that path to mails thing?
<shogouki> its path to the perl script mails_pop3 i guess
<kkathman> hmm ok
<kkathman> oh well
<kkathman> there must be a way to get the temp and fan speed stuff too
<closure> kkathman, give me a key >8-)
<kkathman> but heck if I know
<kkathman> closure...1 sec
<kkathman> closure IM
<kkathman> uhmm PM
<closure> alright now wtf
<closure> i can't load myspace
<kkathman> myspace?
<closure> are password files safe in opera?
<closure> kkathman, www.myspace.com 
<kkathman> I'd say they are
<closure> it's a networking type site
<closure> cause mozilla sucks
<closure> you can just click a button and it shows your saved passwords
<kkathman> but I never take chances by putting credit card #s etc in there
<kkathman> Opera is at least 2-3x faster than firefox and more efficient
<closure> yeah
<closure> i'm seeing this
<closure> now if it is just stable it will be on like donkey kong
<kkathman> it loads alot faster too
<closure> seems 31337
<closure> indeed
<closure> it loaded fast as hell
<kkathman> I downloaded some of the skins...and been messing with it straight on since yesterday..no crashes or anything
<closure> goood goooood
<kkathman> I changed all the fonts to that Bitstream vera sans or whatever its called
<kkathman> and its clear as a bell
<kkathman> you look at CNN.com on Firefox then look at it in Opera...theres a big difference in my opinion
<closure> i don't believe in CNN
<kkathman> well thats an example because its fairly aggressive in colors and fonts and menus
<kkathman> MSNBC if you want or BBC whatever
<closure> i do enjoy the BBC
<closure> where do i find skins?
<kkathman> tools -> appearance
<kkathman> first tab
<kkathman> Im trying to figure out how I open links in a new tab
<kkathman> I know thats possible
<closure> hrm
<closure> damn now i gotta redo all my configs!
<closure> natalie portman is adorable in this movie
<kkathman> ahh you just drag it to the tab bar...easy
<kkathman> shes adorable in ANY movie :)
<closure> i love my artificial OSX
<kkathman> artificial OSX??
<klaus> Hi..
<closure> baghira theme
<kkathman> hey Klause?
<closure> and i skin everything to look like osX
<kkathman> ah yes I understand
<kkathman> shift click in Opera also forces a link to a new tab
<closure> nice
<closure> dude
<closure> if you do "opera -newpage"
<closure> in your Kontrol Center
<closure> it will open in a new tab
<closure> that's all i've been wanting for the longest time
<kkathman> opera -newpage....ok what does that buy me?
<kkathman> you mean default browser right?
<closure> yeah
<closure> it opens links you click in a new tab
<kkathman> nice
<kkathman> very nice
<closure> yeah fo real
<closure> kkathman, where the hell do i get the flash plugins and such
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> well you go to the macromedia site and look for flash plugin for linux
<kkathman> or
<kkathman> go to some site that has a flash and it will usually auto link you there
<kkathman> then have it install and then just go into the plugins and tell opera where it is
<kkathman> but there are still some weird things in Linux...for instance if you go to a movie site usually it will want Windows media Player...and I havent figured out how to get around that
<closure> where's the multimedia site?
<kkathman> I think you have to download those w32codecs, install those and then set a default movie player for .wmv suffix but Im not sure
<closure> kkathman, you can't get around it
<closure> it's in the coding to run wmp
<kkathman> arggh
<kkathman> oh well
<kkathman> theres a way around it...just gotta find someone thats more of a hacker than me :)
<kkathman> hehe
<closure> where's the multimedia page kkathman 
<BrettMeister> Does Kubuntu perform faster and cleaner than Ubuntu with the whole Kubuntu package added?
<closure> ?
<rommer> it is the same thing, just a different windows manager
<rommer> -s
<kkathman> well no it isnt a different one
<rommer> kde is different to gnome
<kkathman> the only difference, is when you install the Kunbuntu disk of Ubuntu you install KDE only. If you install Ubuntu, then apt-get kubuntu-desktop you get Gnome and KDE
<kkathman> the latter is preferable incase you hose your KDE environment
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> the later is preferable because too many fucking apps use gnome
<closure> you just need the gnome lib
<Diablo-D3> closure: thats not entirely true
<Diablo-D3> gnome 'depends' on a lot of optional programs and libraries
<Diablo-D3> they'd get installed by ubuntu-desktop, but not by the individual programs/libraries
<kkathman> I know that there are alot of people that come in here with really basic probs and it seems that the majority installed Kubuntu.
<kkathman> as opposed to hoary then apt-getting k-d
<Diablo-D3> yeah
<Diablo-D3> yup
<Diablo-D3> and thats why I think kubuntu-desktop should require ubuntu-desktop
<Diablo-D3> better yet
<Diablo-D3> replace u-d with ku-d, and ditch gnome and all gtk apps altogether
<Diablo-D3> MWHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
<kkathman> lol
<Diablo-D3> ... *ahem*
<kkathman> well there are some nice gtk apps
<Diablo-D3> btw, this is why I'm working on my new plan of action
<kkathman> GAIM still is leaps and bounds better than Kopete for instance
<Diablo-D3> a desktop environment SO BADASS...
<Diablo-D3> that it kills gnome and kde
<Diablo-D3> instantly
<Diablo-D3> and it kills X
<Diablo-D3> and it kills Windows
<Diablo-D3> and OSX
<Diablo-D3> and ataris
<Diablo-D3> and os/2
* kkathman gets out his investment money
<Diablo-D3> and beos
<Diablo-D3> and my next door neighbors
<Diablo-D3> who are really annoying
<Diablo-D3> and those pesky martians
<kkathman> ROFL
<Diablo-D3> who steal cows
<kkathman> and dont forget the LA Lakers
<Diablo-D3> it will also solve world hunger
<Diablo-D3> and cure cancer
<Diablo-D3> and it will turn the la lakers into a good team
<Diablo-D3> which, btw, is the hardest of the clames
<Diablo-D3> *claims
<Diablo-D3> it may even fix my spelling
* kkathman believes that Diablo-D3 is headed the way of whiskers...to that holy mountain
<Diablo-D3> no promises there
<kkathman> lol
<closure> kkathman, how did you install java and such?
<kkathman> ooo thats a tricky one
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install java
<kkathman> I'd start with just the JRE first
<Diablo-D3> j/k
<Diablo-D3> what we really need is a fully compliant gnu java implementation
<kkathman> download the sun-j2re deb from http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386
<kkathman> wont that be hard Diablo-D3  seeing that Sun would probably NOT put java in the PD
<Diablo-D3> actually what we really need to do is stop using java apps
<Diablo-D3> because java is a lame language
<kkathman> I think the SDK is there also
<closure> kkathman, which one do i need
<kkathman> ok...am I crazy...but are all java apps like snail slow?
<kkathman> closure you'll need both
<Diablo-D3> you're crazy
<Diablo-D3> but yes, all java apps are slow like shit
<kkathman> I didnt find that site until I had installed the JDK the hard way
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: yeah I dont suffer from insanity, I enjoy it
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: I'm not only a member, I'm the president!
* kkathman bows down
<Diablo-D3> My brain is really a vault of pop culture references.
<kkathman> I have never run a java app that was efficient
<kkathman> the OO revolution just doesnt turn me on
<Diablo-D3> I have... no wait, sorry.
<kkathman> Im not at all sure that OO even buys you long term efficiencies
<Diablo-D3> no no, kkathman 
<Diablo-D3> java is so fucking fat, that other languages revolve around it
<kkathman> ROFL
<kkathman> damn straight
<kkathman> they are about to ruin PHP because 5 started almost FORCING you to OO
<kkathman> but i'll not go quietly :)
<Diablo-D3> that implies php is a real language
<kkathman> well in my opinion, its the best scripting language for web sites 
<Diablo-D3> but yeah, OO does win you shit
<shogouki> "use python, luke"
<Diablo-D3> case in point, the glory that is Objective C.
<kkathman> but its not a pure "programming" language like C++, Pascal, FORTRAN, COBOL etal
<Diablo-D3> its as pure as it gets.
<Diablo-D3> its more pure than c++ is
<shogouki> what do you mean by pure ?
<Diablo-D3> atleast objc is a strict superset of C
<Diablo-D3> c++ isnt
<kkathman> hey Kisain :)
<Diablo-D3> ergo, c++ meets the formal definition of 'funky'.
<Kisain> hi :)
<Kisain> havin some problems with my box :(
<kkathman> but hell, you want programming...lets get down with a 60-bit assembler language :)
<Diablo-D3> Also, objc is so goddamn cool, it can be implemented just as a preprocessor for C.
<shogouki> eiffel is a pure langage
<Kisain> like it takes 3 to five minutes for it to boot :(
<shogouki> (and thats not cause im french :)
<Diablo-D3> eiffel is also dead.
<shogouki> well, yes
<kkathman> eiffel IS dead
<Diablo-D3> shogouki: booo
<Diablo-D3> shuddup before I summon an unholy beast
<shogouki> and what ? we're not talking about every-day langages, but of 'pure' ones
* kkathman looks for Card Captor Sakura
<Kisain> any idea why?
<Diablo-D3> and someone has to use the eiffel tower as lightning rod to destroy it
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: er, I am not a 14 year old japanese girl
<Kisain> well before that it was one of the most powerfull radio transmitters in the world during wwII
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: of course
<Diablo-D3> its a giant ass peice of metal
<Kisain> i know
<Diablo-D3> I wonder how wifiable it is
<Kisain> thats really neat
<shogouki> dont touch my tour
<Kisain> it was only supposed to stand for a few weeks lol
<shogouki> tower*
<Kisain> wifi in the eiffle? 
<Diablo-D3> well, eventually the tower will be destroyed
<Kisain> holysit it would have a huge range i'd think
<Diablo-D3> as will all of paris
<Diablo-D3> and all of france
<Diablo-D3> and all of europe
<Diablo-D3> and all of the world
<Kisain> hey i'm polish french
<Diablo-D3> and people will be quoting the scripture
<Kisain> i don't want to see it desttroyed
<shogouki> Kisain: polite french ? ;)
<Kisain> and yes that means i'm a dumb frenchman
<Kisain> lol :)
<shogouki> we are everywhere
<Kisain> so anyone have any idea?
<Diablo-D3> And the earth turned grey
<Diablo-D3> and the sea turned black
<Kisain> why my box takes 3-5 minutes to boot now?
<Diablo-D3> and the rivers ran red
<Diablo-D3> and the sun turned cold
<Diablo-D3> and the beast turned pale
<Diablo-D3> and the stars turned fast
<Diablo-D3> and the air turned to poison
<shogouki> (everywhere except in irak, thought)
<kkathman> Kisain sounds about right
<Diablo-D3> and poof.
<Diablo-D3> 3-5 minutes? wtf
<Kisain> what it was bootin in less than 30 secs when i first set it up
<Diablo-D3> I almost dread installing ubuntu
<Diablo-D3> I'll miss my 15-20 second startup times
<kkathman> Kisain: well maybe it has more stuff to check yanno you did set things up
<Kisain> true i diden't think of that
<Kisain> i have howrver noticed one hell of a screensaver glitch
<kkathman> I honestly dont know how long mine takes to reboot..Ive only rebooted it once since I installed
<Kisain> as in ubuntu screensavers don't seem to like kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> ak
<kkathman> I have never gotten the screensavers to work period
<Diablo-D3> afk
<Kisain> mine can take anyware from 3:32sec to 5min 14 secs
<Kisain> i timed it
<kkathman> MIne wont go into SS mode
<shogouki> Kisain: your boot make a good tea timer 
<Kisain> and i managed to crash the hell outa my box yesterday
<Kisain> yea lol
<Kisain> i have one i downloaded for my earl grey
<Kisain> i was wondering if anywone wanted to help me test a free game in cedega.....
<Kisain> i'm not savvy enough yet to do the error shit myself
<Kisain> and there are errors
<Kisain> i would of course provide a free version of cedega
<Kisain> ^_^
<Kisain> but ya gotta not tell anyone shhhhhh;)
<Kisain> lol
<shogouki> 'free'game ?
<Kisain> yes
<Kisain> it's a free online rpg
<shogouki> i free win game with no linux port ?
<Kisain> with better graphics than diablo3
<shogouki> s/i/a
<Kisain> s/i/s?/
<Kisain> a? i mean
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> just woke up
<Kisain> http://aerogaming.net/forum/index.php?act=home
<Kisain> it's a version of ragnarok online that i can't seem to get to run incedega
<Kisain> it starts and then crashes so hardcore that the box forms ice :(
<Kisain> than it becomes an ice box loll
<shogouki> the site is not attractive
<Kisain> i know it's not
<Kisain> but the game is so damn addictive
<Kisain> and i can't play it in cedega :(
<Kisain> i don't know enough about troubleshooting yet to be usefull
<Kisain> plus my linux for dummies books are still on order :P
<Kisain> i did howvr manage to use my n00b experiance to get teamspeak up and fully functioning
<kkathman> Get the Linux Bible 2005 edition thats a fairly decent reference, if you want a book on your bookshelf
<Kisain> but for some reason the sound card will let only one program use it at a time :(
<Kisain> kk
<Kisain> well i'll start of with the dummies one i think it'll be easyer for me to understand
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: you back?
<Kisain> but i'll get both
<Kisain> how do i make it so more than once programm can access my soundcard?
<kkathman> Kisain: the dummies books get a little silly, but on the whole they arent that bad
<Kisain> i knda figure
<kkathman> Kisain: at the same time?
<Kisain> yea
<Kisain> i have 2 programs when one is running the other won't
<kkathman> hmm dont understand that one
<Kisain> they both require the sound card to run
<kkathman> wonder if its the sound card?
<Kisain> try running teamspeak and playin a movie at the same time
<Kisain> you'll be able to do one or the other
<Kisain> but not both
<kkathman> I dont even have sound enabled on my Linux box
<Kisain> wow that sucks 
<kkathman> nah
<kkathman> I got a Win box with an Audigy and about 30 gb of music
<kkathman> not a problem I got music out my butt :)
<Kisain> yea i need to expand my music collection but don't know if there's any file sharing programs for linux
<Kisain> actually i'm not shure about any of the programs just yet :/
<Kisain> all i know is i want to get this one game to run and i'd be happy
<Kisain> i could convert my mainframe to linux then
<Kisain> instead of having a linux box and a windows seespool
<kkathman> well I have alot invested in my Win box
<kkathman> I cant just throw that out ...Im not THAT idealistic
<kkathman> but any new computers I get will run LInux
<Kisain> i don't know if idealistic is what i'd call it......
<kkathman> but in my house alone I have nine computers
<kkathman> 3 of which are linux
<Kisain> a virus attractant and linux would be oh lets see.......
<Kisain> a hummer limo made outta gold :)
<Kisain> i want windows offa both my machenes i only use the windows one
<Kisain> to play this one game
<Kisain> otherwize it's now usless and obsolete
<kkathman> well say you had invested thousands of dollars in equipment...you dont just throw that away and say...nah.. Im good
<kkathman> you use it
<Kisain> i have invested 11,000 in stuff for my other system
<Kisain> and i know linux could handle it
<kkathman> but...I had two computers just sitting around not able to run anything anymore...but they damn sure ran linux
<Kisain> if it can run on a system i found in the trash (this one) 
<Kisain> it''ll run on the other
<kkathman> Kisain well I cant say that..my Winbox has stuff on it that Linux just doesnt have available yet
<kkathman> maybe it will someday, but not now
<Kisain> maybe so 
<Kisain> but linux still rox!!!!
<kkathman> yep..and its great for small business
<Kisain> well i'm hopin to use it for gaming
<Kisain> if i can get it to run this one freakin game
<Kisain> i can burn cd's surf the net check my e-mail
<Kisain> and play alot of diffrent games
<Kisain> what more do i need?
<Kisain> oh waite i know
<Kisain> a virus that'll slip through the firewall....
<Kisain> waite thats windows.......
<Kisain> slpas self in head
<Kisain> i really want to get this one game to run :/
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: what?
<Kisain> and it sucks cause i'm to much of a freakin n00b to linux to figure it out :/
<Kisain> aero online
<Kisain> ragnarok will run but this one which is basicly the same thing just a difrent name won't
<Diablo-D3> I'd like to mention that a) wine rocks b) wine, although quite rocking, sucks
<Kisain> and it's makin me angry (turns green rips out programming) j/k
<Kisain> is cedega wine?
<Diablo-D3> yes
<Kisain> or is it diffrent
<Kisain> oh ok
<Diablo-D3> its actually a certain species of wine grape
<Kisain> cause i was just about to say i don't have wine
<Kisain> lol
<Diablo-D3> it used to be called wineX
<Diablo-D3> its a commercial fork of wine
<Kisain> ahhh i see
<Diablo-D3> wine, in general, is a case where the concept is awesome, but the implementation sucks
<torpid>  here's a funny email i just sent my friend stoned: http://brokenladder.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=96#96
<kkathman> welcome back Diablo-D3 
<Kisain> well i need to get a better pci vid card for my box so i can play my cs
<Diablo-D3> now, its not their fault the implementation sucks, they work quite hard on it
<torpid> running more than one copy of xchat at once offends the gods.
<kkathman> got a hardware question that Im sure you can answer
<Kisain> right now i'm stuck with a 16mb pci nvidia vanta lt :(
<AzMoo> I've got a logitech wireless keyboard, and it's got all of the extra buttons and stuff on the top. Is there any way I can map them to different functions?
<Diablo-D3> its just that windows sucks so hard, its almost impossible to match such suckyness
<kkathman> rofl
<Kisain> yes
<warriorfr> hi
<Diablo-D3> wine literally is too good for its own good
<Diablo-D3> AzMoo: yeah
<Diablo-D3> AzMoo: I dont know of any kde tools to do it, however
<AzMoo> Diablo-D3, where should I start researching? :p
<Kisain> gate should be strung up by his balls and beatten with a bag contaning all the copys of his shitty programming
* Diablo-D3 is quite lacking in media keys
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: I dont see you asking questions.
<Diablo-D3> AzMoo: not sure, try asking in #kde
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: I have a really nice CD/DCD read/write device on my win box... From my main Linux box can I access that that and send files to it for backup?
<Kisain> than dipped in gas and have a firecracker ssuved up is @$$ and lit
* AzMoo nods.
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: not his
<kkathman> sorry I was typing
<Diablo-D3> remember, Bill is just a buisness man
<kkathman> and thats DVD not DCD
<Kisain> no he's a meglomaniac
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: sure, if your win box ran linux
<Kisain> bent on tricking everyone that his softwares actualy safe and secure
* Diablo-D3 lets kkathman think that one over
<AzMoo> Diablo-D3, cheers.
<kkathman> Kisain....he's really not a megalomanic
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: since when was there ever a difference?
<Kisain> dude he's the richest man i nthe world ok......
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: hmmm...even if its a samba share?
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: no hes not
<Kisain> and he makes his wife and kids work
<Diablo-D3> Im not even sure if hes in the top 10
<Kisain> he won't give them money,......
<Diablo-D3> dude, his wife _is a buisness woman_
<Kisain> if i was he my family would never have to work again
<Diablo-D3> she makes almost as much as he does
<kkathman> and I applaud him making his kids work
<Kisain> helll most of the town woulden't
<Diablo-D3> and his kids have very decent jobs
<Kisain> never said they diden't just think it's kinda mean
<Diablo-D3> you wish you had a job that good
<kkathman> not mean at all
<Diablo-D3> You can find tons of faults in Bill, but these arent them.
<Diablo-D3> its not mean, the jobs arnt 'jobs'
<kkathman> just waht we need in the world..more spoiled damn rich brats?  At least he's making them work :)
<Diablo-D3> just optional buisness training
<Diablo-D3> hes training them to be his replacement
<Diablo-D3> and from what I understand, they excel at it
<kkathman> There are alot of things Bill Gates is, but stupid and uncaring arent two of them
<Diablo-D3> booyah!: http://brokenladder.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=96#96
<Kisain> never said he was stupid but he is uncaring to some degree
<kkathman> for crying out loud his mentor was Warren Buffet :)
<kkathman> and he's done pretty freakin good
<Kisain> who's that?
<kkathman> probably worth more than Bill
<Diablo-D3> Yeah, uncaring Bill is not
<Diablo-D3> now, he can be slightly cold to the unitiated
<Diablo-D3> but he welcomes fellow geeks
<Kisain> he is if he charges 199.99 for windows xp 
<Kisain> thats just greedy
<kkathman> Kisain Warren Buffet literally has the power to change investing every year
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: not true.
<Diablo-D3> As long as people pay that, he can charge it.
<Diablo-D3> Remember that.
<kkathman> I've met both Michael Dell and Bill Gates...neither is a monster and neither are uncaring about their families, their people or the world in general.
<Diablo-D3> Micheal Dell is a bitchass punk
<Kisain> yea but 200 a disk
<kkathman> no he's not Diablo
<kkathman> seriously hes not
<Kisain> it costs what 20 cents to make?
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: no
<Diablo-D3> 200 a license
<Diablo-D3> you get the disc 'free'
<Kisain> thats still a rip off
<Diablo-D3> infact, I can call up microsoft and pay shipping to get another one
<Kisain> not everyone has a high payin job
<kkathman> thats naive if you think that Kisain
<Kisain> it took me 2 years to save up for windows xp
<kkathman> and you know nothing about accounting
<Kisain> never said i did
<Diablo-D3> $200 is almost cheap for the ammount of money Microsoft crams into XP.
<Kisain> but when your on a fixed income 200 dollars is an assload of money
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: how much you making a year?
<Kisain> less than 10,000
<Diablo-D3> Because if its more than me, then stfu
<Kisain> i lived offa my inheritance for a while
<kkathman> Alot of people dont know how many copies of Windows XP and Office, and Visual Studio are given to people for ZIP...NOTHING ... ZERO
<Diablo-D3> Heh, a tiny bit less than me
<Diablo-D3> and for the record, I have an XP liscense.
<Kisain> invested some of it payed for my house and bills with the rest
<Diablo-D3> a fully legal one
<Kisain> dude check it out....
<Diablo-D3> and I dont make much more than you do
<Kisain> i make 565.00 a month cause i'm disabled
<Kisain> 460 goes to rent
<Kisain> 71.00 for phone
<Kisain> 20 for cats
<Diablo-D3> I make $12k a year, and thats to take care of me and my elderly mother
<Diablo-D3> 71?!?~?`
<Diablo-D3> wtf?
<Kisain> 56.00 for internet
<Diablo-D3> I pay $12 fucking dollars
<Diablo-D3> get rid of your goddamn motherfucking long distance, you fucking whiney bitch.
<kkathman> hey buz
<Kisain> yea i live in da u.p though
<buz> what
<Kisain> we only have one isp
<Diablo-D3> If you're going to pretend to be a poor bastard, atleast do it right.
<Kisain> the upper peninsula of michigan
<Diablo-D3> and I pay $20 a month for my isp.
<Kisain> dude i'm not poor i'm poo
<Kisain> can't afford the r
<Kisain> to expensive
<kkathman> I dont pay a cent for my ISP :)
<kkathman> my company pays it for me
<Kisain> dude i have 20.00 for food the rest of the month
<Diablo-D3> I'm actually more poor than you are
<Kisain> i go to the food pantry to get everything i need
<Diablo-D3> $2000 more a year does not a person feed.
<Kisain> no but it does make things easyer
<Diablo-D3> Remember, two people here have to eat
<Kisain> i just think that 200.00 for a peace of plastic is a little much even for a licence
<Diablo-D3> and food costs are very high thanks to the war
<Kisain> yea i know
<Kisain> if i diden't know that all the internet for the most part was monitord by a machene looking for trigger phrases
<Kisain> i'd say a few things abiut that
<Diablo-D3> Wave to the NSA.
<Kisain> waves
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> like bush is the biggst moron
<Diablo-D3> I've said far worse things about Bush
<Kisain> i diden't vote so it don't matter
<Kisain> voting for the lesser of 2 evils is still voting for evil
<shogouki> you didnt vote ? damn
<Diablo-D3> Yes, but one of those evils was opposed to war.
<shogouki> damn think of french :/
<Kisain> well there where no politicians to choose from they where all retarded
<Diablo-D3> For every person that didnt vote, thats another person dead in Iraq.
<Diablo-D3> I hope you can live with yourself at night.
<shogouki> at least vote for the middle guy with no party, what is name
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: because then people like Bush get re-elected
<Kisain> we have no business there in the first place
<Kisain> after all it's outr fault
<Kisain> we did give them gns and train them
<Kisain> like we where that stupid not to see that one coming
<Kisain> next election i am voting
<Diablo-D3> Thats why we have to vote
<Diablo-D3> I did vote, and thankfully Maine didnt go to him
<Kisain> and than bush said paganism isen't even a religion
<kkathman> lol
<Kisain> nice
<kkathman> rofl
<Kisain> i go to hempstock every year in starks
<Kisain> live free or die!
<kkathman> paganism ISNT a religion...lol
<Diablo-D3> Its not a religion. Its a group of religions.
<kkathman> geez
<Kisain> HEY!!!!!!
<Kisain> oh lol
<Kisain> i know but bush made a comment that it wasen't
<Kisain> pissed alot of people off
<Diablo-D3> Yes, and hes a fucking moron
<nate_> vbc
<Diablo-D3> hes also a hardcore christian
<Diablo-D3> and a threat to the country, and all free nations in the world
<Kisain> moron thats not the right pharse....
<Kisain> i've seen a ameba with more intellegence
<Kisain> or a dorknob for that matter
<Kisain> yup
<Kisain> i can't waite for the day that someone gets the guts to peg him off
<Diablo-D3> You know things are fucked up when our own President is a threat to national security
<kkathman> the definition of paganism is "one who has no religion"
<Kisain> it would be awsome
<kkathman> so that pretty well sums it up
<Kisain> says who?
<kkathman> the dictionary 
<Kisain> which one?
<kkathman> go to dictionary.com and type in paganism
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: remember, voting box before ammo box
<Diablo-D3> dictionary.com uses the 1911 webster dictionary
<Kisain> yea but there both as effective i would emagine
<Diablo-D3> iirc anyways
<kkathman> I doubt that
<kkathman> but nevertheless
<Diablo-D3> which pegs it right in the middle of the christian hangover
<Diablo-D3> which we're still suffering from
<Kisain> that has to be the stupidest definition i have ever herd
<Diablo-D3> You know, if I didn't know any better, I'd think Bush was the anti-christ.
<Kisain> hmmm you may have something there
<Diablo-D3> Seriously. Hes a friend to the people, and hes the least likely to be it
<kkathman> now you can make a case, I believe, that you can define paganism as a group of individuals that may worship polytheistic gods
<Kisain> paganism has existed in one for or another for more than
<Kisain> 2,500 years
<kkathman> so in that sense it can be construed as religion
<Diablo-D3> And he has far too many followers, many who follow God
<shogouki> if i believe my french dict
<Diablo-D3> s/follow God/believe in God/
<Kisain> paganism is an earth based religion that the vatacan tryed to extinguish centurys ago
<Diablo-D3> And hes also trying to make an enemy of the holy countries of the world
<Kisain> cause they where afraid of it and power hungery
<Kisain> were like roaches though
<shogouki> paganism is the name given by christians int he end of roman empire for polytheist cults
<Kisain> we just don't go away
<transgress> cults?
<Kisain> yes thats a harsh word
<Kisain> there are no cults in paganism
<shogouki> transgress: dont know how to says in english
<Diablo-D3> the catholic church sees it as a threat because it basically equates God as a woman.
<transgress> i think inappropriate is the word
<Kisain> the ones that clame to be a cult oare practising satininsm
<shogouki> in french its "culte"
<Diablo-D3> And Satanism is fucked up because its a new-age thing
<transgress> and shogouki:  polytheistic is also wrong... they called jews and muslims pagans as well
<Kisain> paganism has no room in it's theology for for sastan it a christion thing
<transgress> depending on the type of satanism...
<Diablo-D3> Yup, which is very wrong
<Kisain> all forms of satanism are non paganistic
<Diablo-D3> Jews and Muslims are right smack in the middle of the monothetic group
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: thats not entirely true
<transgress> of course neo-pagans don't usually realize their religions have no roots in the old ways...
<shogouki> transgress: well i think i'll trust my french dictionnary 
<Kisain> how do you figure?
<Diablo-D3> Satan represents the dark nature of human nature.
<Kisain> you know the christian holiday yule?
<Diablo-D3> wow, yay english
<transgress> almost all neo-pagan religions root to one person... 
<Kisain> if you say ramond buckland i'll scream
<transgress> nope
<transgress> gardner
<Kisain> lol
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: of course, and btw, I appologize on behalf of all the christians out there for stealing your holiday
<Kisain> lol
<Diablo-D3> but hey, atleast you cant blame us for having good taste
<Kisain> gardner was a person who made it known to the world what it was
<Kisain> it existed long before then
<Kisain> my family have been pagan as long as i know
<Diablo-D3> but yeah, face it, jesus christ is the sun god
<transgress> do some research on the old ways... most of them believed in something similar to heaven and hell... not reincarnation... not karma... but usually bloodlust
<Kisain> we lost a lot of our family members during the burning times
<Diablo-D3> and we celebrate his rebirth every damn year
<Diablo-D3> and we have christmas trees
<Diablo-D3> and we drink egg nog
<transgress> i think you might want to research the burning times as well... most burned were branch offs of christianity... knights of the templar or some shit i believe... or just those who got scape goated...
<Diablo-D3> and fast forward a few months AND WE PAINT EGGS RED
<Kisain> hey eg nog's good
<Diablo-D3> transgress: bbzzz try again
<Diablo-D3> the knights templar were in a different period of time
<Kisain> it one of the few things they made thats actually good
<Kisain> yea man try again
<transgress> Diablo-D3: we've already established you are a fucking moron... so move on please.
<Kisain> anyone that did not swear alligance with rome where burnd
<Kisain> people who wheren't evevn pagan where burned just because they where diffrent looking
<transgress> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knights_Templar
<Diablo-D3> Wow, my /ignore list just gained a new member.
<Kisain> they where wiped out cause they got to be richer than the church
<Kisain> rome coulden't have that
<Kisain> so off with there heads
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: not richer, more powerful
<Kisain> take there money land problem solved
<Kisain> both actually
<transgress> and just so you know... pagan religions... were a different time period than the burning times too
<Kisain> saw a thing on thim on the history channel
<Diablo-D3> yeah, but money wasnt the problem
<Diablo-D3> is was the fact that people believed in them instead of the chruch
<Kisain> transgress, where'd you laen your pagan history from a cracker jak box?
<Kisain> probibly wasen't a bad thing
<transgress> no... history books... not out of pagan books
<Kisain> dude you got to understand something
<Kisain> scool books and history books are
<Kisain> politicaly controlled
<Kisain> like they say been franklin tyed a key to a string and flew a 
<transgress> and you think the books you are buying are not controlled by something more?  it's called greed.
<Kisain> kite during a lightning storm......
<shogouki> if i trust your school books, human was created by god right ?
<Kisain> dude i have books that are hundreds of years old in my collection
<mikl> Kisain: All books are more or less controlled. Every author has something he'd like to promote
<Kisain> they say more truthes than the ones in print today
<Kisain> true
<transgress> but the fact is... the pagans were vikings... the pagans were in ireland before the english went to it... the pagans were in england before the romans went to it... but by the time rome started to spread enough to have the burning times... most pagans had long since converted
<Kisain> now correct me if i'm wrong a lightning bolt is compsed of curents
<Kisain> regestering in the millions right?
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: its more than enough to turn air into plasma
<Kisain> so if he flew this kite during a storm and lightning struck it like they say in the history books
<Kisain> don't you think we'd have a charred human?
<Diablo-D3> actually, the bastard was lucky he didnt die
<transgress> but the vikings didn't believe in reincarnation... and the druids of ireland didn't believe in reincarnation... neither believed in karma... 
<Kisain> he was lucky because it never happend
<Diablo-D3> nope, we've repeated the test
<transgress> the paganism of today is not the paganism of yesterday
<Kisain> no it is true
<Kisain> most of it was lost during the burning times and the dark ages
<Diablo-D3> karma, heh.
<Kisain> untill people got smart and started wrighting shit down in grimores and books of shadow
<Diablo-D3> I'm waiting for buddists to show up
<Kisain> oh that would be fun lol
<transgress> dark ages... sort of... seeing as most didn't have a written language (the druids did... but their writing was on... less permanent things)
<Kisain> i thought that was a myth?
<transgress> but most of it was lost as they converted
<Kisain> when we can't controll something we destroy it....
<Kisain> when we can't accept something we change it
<transgress> wicca is by far the most bastardized form of it... the do unto others christianized bs... old pagans... which wiccans (not saying you are wiccan) claim to be... did not believe that... they had a blood lust
<Kisain> i wonder how much of history has fallen pray to those ideals
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: far too many
<transgress> Kisain: all of it... but it doesn't change that pagans outnumbers the christians in most places but yet they magically were "forced" to convert...
<Kisain> transgress you are smoking crak arn't you
<transgress> how do you figure?
<transgress> you make insults but you aren't correcting me... if i say something wrong then correct it
<Kisain> bloodlust i have never herd such prevaracation
<closure> yo
<closure> where do i search the debian repositories?
<transgress> the vikings... one of the largest groups of pagans didn't have bloodlust?  hell bucklands entire version of wicca is based on vikings...
<transgress> closure: apt-cache search word
<transgress> vikings believed on warriors that died an honorable death got into valhalla (sp?)
<Kisain> the viking wheren't pagans you goof
<transgress> umm... yes they were
<transgress> you goof
<Kisain> where do you get such twisted ideas?
<Kisain> how do you figure viking where pagans?
<closure> transgress, not the ubuntu repositories
<closure> the debian repo's
<Kisain> i have never herd that in my life
<transgress> One who is not a Christian, Muslim, or Jew, especially a worshiper of a polytheistic religion.
<Kisain> paganism is an earth based religion......
<transgress>  One who has no religion.
<transgress>  A non-Christian.
<transgress>  A hedonist.
<Kisain> well duh who do you think made that definition?
<Kisain> the church thats who
<AzMoo> A hedonist can have a religion.
<Kisain> no intellegence
<Kisain> the definition of paganism that i was taught by my parents is 
<Kisain> paganism (n) 
<transgress> Kisain: umm... you do realize who the saxons are right?
<Kisain> an earth based religion worrshipping the foundations of life
<transgress> Kisain: you realize pagan was a word created by the roman catholic church right?  as an insult...
<Kisain> no it was used by the church to insult
<AzMoo> Kisain, no, that's Wiccan.
<Kisain> but the word existed long before then
<Kisain> whats wiccan?
<AzMoo> Kisain, a pagan is a person who's not Christian.
<AzMoo> As transgress said.
<transgress> Kisain: you need to look into the etymology of that word... it was not used by pagans to describe themselves
<Kisain> no but the word was in existance before the church
<Kisain> turned it into a bad thing
<AzMoo> Kisain, etymology states that it's from paganus, meaning civilian.
<transgress> here you go Kisain a pagan site that agrees with me
<transgress> http://www.paganspath.com/magik/pagan.htm
<Kisain> you wanna lean something goto www.witchvox.com
<transgress> just because you are taught something your entire life doesn't make it true... 
<transgress> been there
<transgress> i think i have an account there
<Kisain> your luky man i have herd of springwolf
<transgress> i'm lucky?
<AzMoo> Kisain, you want to learn something? Open up a dictionary.
<Kisain> although he's been oustracised form most of the pagan community for his belefes
<closure> great
<Kisain> azmoo why are you being so harsh man?
<shogouki> hum
<shogouki> who cares about paganism ?
<AzMoo> Kisain, word meanings are important.
<Kisain> yes but we try to hard to labe things
<Kisain> i don't think it's right
<transgress> Kisain: i have no problem with your religion, but you really should learn the real roots
* AzMoo chuckles.
<transgress> just as christians should learn the roots of their own
<Kisain> even today yousee the controversy that arises over the meaning of a simple word or phrase
<transgress> giving the origin of a word is not labeling
<buz> if christians learn about christian history the only sane thing to do is to leave all church like institutions
<Kisain> transgress, i never said you did....
<AzMoo> That's the point. If you misuse a word, then your meaning is not clear. Misunderstanding ensues.
<Kisain> every one has the right to there opinion.....no one here is wrong
<AzMoo> No, that's not true.
<Kisain> we just view life from diffrent prespectives...
<Kisain> that one of the things that makes us so intellegent.....
<Kisain> well for the most part.
<transgress> ima have to agree with AzMoo ... one of us has to be wrong on some points... such as the etymology of pagan
<transgress> and the real pagan religions
<AzMoo> No, that's not at all true. Language is very specific. 
<AzMoo> The thing that makes us intelligent is our ability to reason and learn from our mistakes.
<Kisain> what do you consider to be a real pagan religion?
<transgress> and the fact that karma and reincarnation is rooted in hinduism and buddhism ... not from religions of the western world
<transgress> i told you... the real pagans were vikings, and the irish before the british came over, and the british before the romans
<Kisain> i have never beleved in reincarnation....
<Kisain> i think that we we die we just go on not back to here but someware else....i hope
* AzMoo sighs.
<buz> wtf is that even in this channel
<Kisain> whats wrong man?
<buz> can't you discuss religion someplace else
<transgress> iuno... i just have a hard time staying quiet on religion
<transgress> i came in during the middle of this
<transgress> heh
<AzMoo> me too :p
<Kisain> sorry we where board and decided to exercise our minds by having an intellectual conversation
<transgress> but good point... back to A scanner Darkly
<buz> i've been known to be quite vocal about it as well
<buz> only in the other direction as most
<AzMoo> But I'm worried about word usage, not religion.
<AzMoo> Religion can suck me.
<AzMoo> :-p
<Kisain> the word usage mine or others?
<Kisain> hey i'll be the first to admit when i'm wrong if i am
<transgress> lmao
<AzMoo> Kisain, dictionary.com/search?q=pagan
<Kisain> i can't ignore facts no truly intellegent person can
<Kisain> yes i seen that
<buz> looking at the facts, personally i decided that all religions suck
<Kisain> i also seen other definitions in other dictionarys that conflict with that one
<AzMoo> Then you can see that by labelling a specific religion as pagan is wrong.
<closure> what the hell
<Kisain> lol
<closure> why are you fools arguing about religin
<AzMoo> Kisain, what dictionary?
<closure> religion
<transgress> closure: well i wanted to talk about pr0n, but this is all that was offered
<Kisain> yes but i'm not lableing a specific religion a groupe of them maybe
<closure> transgress, you got indian porn?
<buz> at least pron and linux are half brethren
<transgress> closure: DO I!?
<closure> transgress, i <3 indian women
<Kisain> i have a 20 year old websters dictionary here that has a diffrent meaning of the word :/
<closure> transgress, you better be slapping up the ftp right now
<Kisain> so i'm not shure what to beleve.....
<closure> >8-P
<Kisain> so i choose niether
<transgress> god there was this really just perfect indian girl that i went to high school with... she always talked to me about the bad shit i did, because i think it gave her thrills knowing she talked to a bad kid
<Kisain> because of the conflicting definitions
<closure> lol
<Kisain> hey we can't help who we are good or bad
<closure> i use to talk about the bad shit i did in highschool
<closure> now i keep my dirty little secrets just that
<Kisain> man only mistakes evil for the good he seeks
<transgress> of course i don't label most of the stuff i did as bad... just ... taboo by today's standards
<closure> secret
<buz> chicks in highschool were mostly fugly
<Kisain> lol
<closure> buz, you went to the wrong school
<buz> now at uni i can't complain
<transgress> i went to high school with some gorgeous girls
<closure> buz, they were hooooooooot at mine
<buz> closure: definitely
<AzMoo> buz, agreed. Uni chicks are hot.
<buz> well, some majors got hot ones
<buz> i mean the whole environmentalist crowd ieeew
<AzMoo> My Uni is 85% female. Win.
<closure> Opera Web Browser > *
<buz> wtf?
<closure> this thing is peeeeeeeeimp
<transgress> chicks in high school had lower expectations... my lag girlfriend broke up with me because i wouldn't go to college and get a real job
<Kisain> lol
<transgress> now i get paid more than her by more than double
<closure> transgress, hell yes they did
<Kisain> a little material i'd say
<transgress> very material
<transgress> she got pissed because i hate diamonds
<transgress> and told her i'd never buy one
<closure> how do you hate diamonds?
<Kisain> why?
<AzMoo> They're expensive!
<transgress> they are rocks... for one... ever read gulliver's travels?
<Kisain> i alredy know the answer but just asking
<transgress> also they have blood on them
<transgress> lots of blood
<buz> diamonds are one of the worst rip off there are
<closure> AzMoo, so?  they're pretty
<buz> 1) they aren't rare at all
<buz> 2) they are way over priced
<buz> 3) it's a lot of blood on them
<Kisain> there it is not to mention they where a big factor in the trading of slaves
<closure> buz, blood?
<buz> 4) you make de beers, positively the most evil company ever, richer
<transgress> closure: never read about blood diamonds?
<closure> transgress,  nope
<buz> Kisain: by that measure you could neither buy sugar nor cotton
<transgress> http://www.amnestyusa.org/amnestynow/diamonds.html educate yourself
<closure> not that i know of
<Kisain> huh?
<transgress> buz: i buy organic clothing most of the time and i don't buy sugar
<buz> both cotton and sugar had high stakes in slave trade as well
<transgress> of course they don't anymore
<Kisain> my colthes are mostly made of hemp
<transgress> diamonds still have stakes in the slave trade
<Kisain> it's a very durable fabric
<transgress> hemp rocks
<closure> godamn hippie
<closure> s
<Kisain> hey
<buz> hemp is for smoking
<transgress> Kisain: ever shopped at rawganique?
<buz> not clothing
<transgress> hemp is for everything
<closure> "organic clothing"
<Kisain> no never herd of it
<transgress> my friend has a hemp bed, with hemp sheets, and a hemp comforter
<Kisain> i get most of my clothes from azuregreen
<transgress> rawganique.com i believe... awesome clothes
<buz> wtf is even organic clothing? do you otherwise wear metal clothing?!?
<closure> transgress, gotta be uncomfortable hemp is quite rough
<transgress> azuregreen?  site?
<Kisain> i always wanted to get a hemp bed i hear there comfy
<transgress> closure: softer than cotton.  i promise
<closure> buz, i think it means no polyesters
<Kisain> www.azuregreen.com
<closure> transgress, it's not softer than my 1000 count
<buz> polyesters are prototypically organic compouns
<transgress> try it sometime
<closure> shit is like sleeping on a baby's ass
<ziabice> re all
<transgress> closure: should try sleeping on baby's ass... i have a bed made out of that... 
<Kisain> ewww
<Kisain> gross
<closure> transgress, nice
<Kisain> :P
<buz> lol
<closure> transgress, organic baby ass?
<buz> i hate babies. where can i get one?
<Kisain> another place to get your clothes from is the pirimyd collection
<ziabice> hi, I have a problem with KDE + UTF
<Kisain> which i have misspelld the first part
<ziabice> I have a locale it_IT.UTF-8@euro
<transgress> closure: of course...
<closure> Kisain, i buy my clothes at boutiques? what's wrong with that
<transgress> buz: outside of abortion clinics
<Kisain> nothin
<buz> that's not babies
<buz> that's fetuses
<ziabice> and kde doesn't knows how  to use it
<transgress> was before they got rid of the partial birth abortions... those were the good ol days
<Kisain> never said that there where something wronf with that
<buz> besides, there aren't such things as abortion clinics here
<ziabice> so I can't type italian letters...
<transgress> i got like three when they were cheap
<buz> abortion is legal so it's performed at pretty much any hospital i think
<transgress> buz: where is here?
<buz> switzerland
<transgress> ah
<ziabice> I'm googling but I haven't find nothing that can help me...
<transgress> heh we have abortion clinics... i wonder if they do it at hospitals too here...
<buz> i think up until the 12th week is legal
<transgress> of course we also have abortion clinic bombings... so using just hospitals is probably wiser
<Kisain> i think abortion shouldbe up to the individual not the goverment
<buz> exactly
<buz> that's we made it legal  in the first place
<transgress> i think no man has the right to tell a woman what to do with her body
<Kisain> agreed
<Kisain> 100%
<buz> agreed
<transgress> although they are one vote from turning roe v wade over in america
<transgress> 1 vote
<buz> but keep in mind that there's the other way around as well
<Kisain> ouch
<transgress> if one judge steps down...
<buz> chicks claiming to take the pill and not doing so
<Kisain> thats not as safe
<transgress> buz: it's called a condom
<buz> you really trust in those?
<transgress> heh my chick forgot to take her pill once... that scared the shit out of us
<buz> they break more often than not
<transgress> buz: used correctly they are 99% effect
<transgress> buz: sure you are using the right hole?
<AzMoo> Don't suppose anybody knows how to use amixer?
<Kisain> well it's latex thats thinner than a human hair what do you expect
<transgress> i've stretched one over someone's head and it not break
<buz> i'd say so
<Kisain> dman
<Kisain> damn
<Kisain> loll
<buz> otherwise i wouldnt have to worry about pregnancy would i
<AzMoo> buz, dude, how often have you used a condom? I've never had one break.
<transgress> they stretch them out huge in factories
<transgress> amixer?
<buz> i know you can stretch them over peoples head
<buz> but they seem to bloody dislike frcition
<AzMoo> transgress, command line interface for alsamixer
<Kisain> i'm formulating a new definition for humans
<transgress> buz: again... sure you are using the right hole...
<transgress> AzMoo: what are you trying to do?
<buz> sure
<AzMoo> transgress, lower my volume through the command line.
<Kisain> human (n) a speaceas that dosen't know it's head from it ass and proclams that it does
<transgress> arrow keys to move to master or pcm and then hit the down arrow
<transgress> human:  a thing that has trouble spelling species
<Kisain> dude you don't have a mouse?
<buz> that's not quite normal shipping condition now is it: iota.root-servers.ch/ezpublish-devel/var/plain/storage/images/brokenathlonpackage/274-1-eng-GB/brokenathlonpackage.jpg
<Kisain> lol
<buz> http://iota.root-servers.ch/ezpublish-devel/var/plain/storage/images/brokenathlonpackage/274-1-eng-GB/brokenathlonpackage.jpg
<buz> shop doesn't want it to take back.
<buz> suckers
<AzMoo> transgress, no, I'm setting up hotkeys for for my multimedia keyboard :p
<AzMoo> The volume up and down buttons need to be mapped to a command.
<transgress> AzMoo: i wish i could figure out how to do that... i had it going easy in ubuntu because of gnome
<uniq> azmoo: 'man amixer' got a few examples.
<shogouki> AzMoo: why dont you use kmix ?
<transgress> AzMoo: and hen write a wiki once you get that done
<transgress> shogouki: he's trying to map his extra keys
<AzMoo> uniq, yeah, but they didn't seem to work. Everytime I throw a percentage sign in there it asks for a parameter.
<shogouki> dcop kmix Mixer0 increaseVolume
<shogouki> or somithing like that
<transgress> what is dcop?
<AzMoo> shogouki, because I didn't know i could!
<shogouki> transgress: a new life beginning for you :)
<transgress> wait wait wait wait wait wait a fucking second
<AzMoo> shogouki, got any docs on that?
<shogouki> AzMoo: all around the web, but you can launch kdcop to see dcop 'slot'
<uniq> azmoo: what if you select your keyboard from settings:/Accessibility/ -> keyboard ? 
<transgress> how did we move from religion to pr0n to clothes to abortion to sex to mapping the keyboard that quick?
<buz> thats irc for you
<buz> eventually we even got back on topic
<AzMoo> uniq, yeah, but you still have to set up the shortcuts.
<AzMoo> shogouki, cheers.
<uniq> hm.. not the volume controls? 
<shogouki> hum this dcop slot need another param
<uniq> I didn't have to.
<AzMoo> uniq, omg
<AzMoo> hahaha
<AzMoo> I didn't even try it
<AzMoo> Thanks.
<uniq> :)
<AzMoo> On an upside, I learned new things!
<transgress> AzMoo: what'd you do?
<transgress> AzMoo: write a wiki once you get it set up and i'll give you a cookie
<AzMoo> transgress, just pressed the button :p
<shogouki> hum you need to give the device idx for last param
<transgress> on what?
<AzMoo> My keyboard!
<transgress> what application picked it up?
<uniq> KDE :)
<AzMoo> transgress, Control Center > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Layout. Then select your keyboard and it should work.
<transgress> umm i have no keyboards in that
<AzMoo> Bugger!
* AzMoo shrugs.
<transgress> like there is nothing in the model menu... nothing in the layout variant menu...
<transgress> anyone?
<AzMoo> nothing at all?
<transgress> at all
<Kisain> sorry i was away
<Kisain> thank you all for the very stimulating intellectual conversation
<AzMoo> hah, damnnn
<AzMoo> I'd go to #kde and ask there.
<Kisain> i think i'll create another channel just for the conversatins to get seperated
<closure> oh what the fuck
<closure> they are saying pot will kill you now
<transgress> who is?
<closure> wrong channel
<transgress> they are fucking stupid
<closure> something on fox news
<transgress> whoever they are
<transgress> closure: don't watch that god awful channel
<transgress> go read infoshop.org instead
<transgress> so the fbi can get your IP like me!
<closure> i don't care about your hippy news
<transgress> real news
<closure> i don't care about people being killed for diamonds
<Kisain> i created a sepreate channel called intellectual if ya want to join
<closure> they should shoot back if it's that big of a deal
<Kisain> figured that would sort out the mees in here
<AzMoo> closure, you serious dude?
<closure> transgress, and what does the fbi have to do with infoshop.org?
<closure> AzMoo, what do you mean?
<transgress> closure: they ordered all IPs who posted to forums on all sites hosted there to be turned over
<AzMoo> closure, do you really think that those people wouldn't fight back if they could?
<transgress> it was on /. a while back
<Kisain> brb
<closure> "Four dead in fresh Baghdad blast"
<closure> that just went across my ticker
<closure> we now refer to them as being "fresh"
<AzMoo> What news source?
<closure> as opposed to the "stale" or "rotten" blasts
<transgress> four iraqi or four americans?
<AzMoo> transgress, does it matter?
<closure> AzMoo, BBC
<AzMoo> closure, surprising they'd use an adjective there. 
<closure> transgress, is it like terrorist related or something
<closure> AzMoo, that was my point
<transgress> closure: anarchist/marxist website
<closure> AzMoo, and as for the people who don't fight back everybody's got a choice to fight
<AzMoo> closure, I know. I was agreeing. BBC are usually all about straight reporting.
<closure> transgress, oh there's a group of winners
<AzMoo> closure, but there's no use fighting if you can't win.
<closure> AzMoo, so you'd rather just lay back and die?
<transgress> closure: you realize the GPL is a very marxist license right?
<AzMoo> closure, the point is, if you fight you will die. If you don't fight, you'll survive another day, perhaps.
<transgress> AzMoo: and yes it does matter to me... innocent iraqis... that bothers me more than american soldiers
<AzMoo> Oh wow. Man, they're just doing their job. Blame the people that make the decisions, not the soldiers.
<transgress> soldiers can say no
<AzMoo> Yeah, and end up dead, on treason charges, or with a dishonourable discharge which will screw them up for the rest of their lives.
<transgress> AzMoo: you're wrong
<transgress> it's called consciencious objector
<closure> transgress, sure i can see how you would look at it like that
<transgress> a right offered to every citizen
<AzMoo> You can't be a conscientious objector once you're already over there and in action.
<transgress> umm... so i can't blame them for saying no before they ever went?
<transgress> i think i can.
<AzMoo> I think you can. I think you shouldn't.
<AzMoo> anyway, bbl.
<transgress> why?  
<transgress> i mean... perhaps i could support things if say... there were weapons of mass destruction... but there weren't... and they admitted their research... was bullshit
<transgress> perhaps we should take this to #intellectual heh
<closure> not like it matters really
<closure> nobody's here at this hour anyways
<transgress> true
<closure> damn pan sucks balls
<nate____2> i'm here
<nate____2> and you all love me
<closure> i just like your ass nate_ 
<closure> nate____2,  that is
<nate____2> heh
<buz> aah new udev for breezy
<buz> maybe printing works again now
<transgress> hey do you guys have kbd installed?
<transgress> because i don't... and i think that might have to do with the lack of keyboards
<closure> bd?
<closure> what's taht?
<transgress> eh i dunno... something to do with the keyboard though... pulls the ubuntu base though
<hazzer123> when you install kubuntu does root not have a password set?  I've just been reading about sudo on the wiki and it seems that you can set a root password, so does that mean that there isnt one already?
<azad> hey there.. i know it's not a really new topic, but how do i get my 3D-accleration and so on working (ATI Radeon 9700pro)
<buz> yeah
<buz> todays udev update fixed printing on breezy
<smouche> good morning folks.  
<xxenon> Konqueror crashes at lot here, when browsing local directories...known problem   ?
<closure> xxenon, pretty sure it does the same on mine
<smouche> xxenon, yes.  There have been bug reports filed on that
<smouche> xxenon, trying two things might reduce the frequency of crashes:  
<smouche> turn off the navigation panel, and avoid invoking konqueror from that icon in the kicker, the one th's installed by default
<closure> th
<closure> 's?
<smouche> "th's"
<smouche> rats!
<smouche> that's!  (keyboard switching problem here)
<smouche> xxenon, when you open konqueror, do you sometimes notice the icon in the upper right spinning for a long time?
<closure> WOOHOO!
<xxenon> smouche - nope, I havent noticed that
<closure> i found a UK dictionary!
<closure> alright!
<xxenon> just try to open a local directory, and press F5 (refresh) several time
<xxenon> you get a crash
<closure> smouche, yeah i get that
<closure> it spins for days
<smouche> well, I can't make konqueror crash on me that way, xxenon
<dmoyne> Kuser is crashing when trying to add a group to a user ! has anybody experienced the same problem ?
<smouche> closure, that's a major headache for me, trying to use alternate keyboards in linux
<closure> smouche it's terrible
<closure> i'm american but i don't care for US english
<verden01> hey
<smouche> closure,'m american too but t I need to type in other languages sometimes
<closure> i can't even speak another language much less type
<smouche> closure, you meant you get that spinning konq icon?
<smouche> closure, try this from a command line and tell me what you see -- just curious:
<closure> smouche, yeah
<smouche> konqueror -profile filemanager
<closure> malformed URL
<smouche> oops
<smouche> sorry, that should be:
<smouche> konqueror -profile filemanagement
<smouche> tell me if the icon still spins
<closure> nope
<closure> no spinning
<smouche> anyway, when I only use the filemanagement profile, and keep the navigation panel off 
<smouche> I get far fewer crashes
<closure> i can't get rid of the navigation panel by default
<smouche> I think you can, closure
<smouche> if you check the menus, you can save your current view settings
<closure> alright
<closure> i'm going to sleep i gotta go out of town here in about 4 hours
<closure> gotta get some sleep
<closure> ttyl guys
<smouche> have a good one closure
<buz> anyone remember the oo printer config command?
<buz> ah
<buz> restarting oo helps ;)
<ugenn> is kubuntu suitable for a noob?
<whiskey_1> has anybody heard any plans for breezy....this glibc problem is totally ridiculous....i tried rebuilding yelp, scrollkeeper, docbook...everything from scratch...and gnome help still doesn't work...it keeps going back to the missing DSO of glibc....what damn missing DSO is there.
<whiskey_1> i built the sybase, the xbase, the mysql, the sqlite, the postgresql drivers and the damn thing is still missing a DSO.
<whiskey_1> and i just have no other idea....what is missing
<cartman> whiskey_1: what glibc problem?
<whiskey_1> cartman, well this damn ubuntu is a major pain....nothing works except a couple of database programs.....everything keeps going back to a missing DSO in glibc.
<cartman> whiskey_1: breezy works fine here
<whiskey_1> cartman, when was breezy released
<buz> breezy wasnt released at all
<cartman> its not released yet
<cartman> its development branch
<buz> its highly in development
<whiskey_1> cartman, oh..ok well keep working on it.
<cartman> lol
<buz> dont complain about breezy not working
<cartman> yeah because its not working ;P
<buz> but thankfully, udev got fixed today
<buz> it's not supposed to work, even
<cartman> true
<cartman> I just need new gcc 4.0 to compile on buildd
<buz> if i could, i'd downgrade to hoary
<buz> but as it stands
<cartman> it fails on all arches
<buz> i'll stick to breezy until my new machine arrives
<buz> hopefully sometime next week
<whiskey_1> cartman, but be sure to start with the latest glibc with linuxthreads_db and db addins and then at least mysql, postgresql, xbase, sybase, odbc, sqllite drivers, and then libdb4.3 at least....and then see if you can get this mess working
<cartman> whiskey_1: ah I use NPTL
<cartman> dude to amd64
<cartman> due*
<whiskey_1> cartman, i am sick of these ubuntu problems.....and just getting more tired by  the minute.
<cartman> whiskey_1: use Hoary then
<cartman> its stable
<whiskey_1> cartman, that is what i have...but the thing doesn't work worth a shit....not even gnome help works
<cartman> whiskey_1: try #ubuntu
<whiskey_1> cartman, with all that damn sgml crap
<whiskey_1> cartman, everything keeps going back to a glibc error with a missing DSO....and i just don't know what else is missing
<cartman> whiskey_1: bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org is your friend
<whiskey_1> cartman, i did manage to get all 4 database programs working...glom, knoda, kex, rekall, and pgaccess are all connecting now....but nothing in hoary works anymore
<cartman> whiskey_1: really I have no idea...
<whiskey_1> cartman, there just seems to be some fundamental problem
<cartman> might be a known bug
<Shaquile> aja brb
<Shaquile> aja brb
<osh> I'm playing with chroot, and there's some mention of a program called "dchroot". However I can't find that when doing an apt-get install. Should it be in ubuntu somewhere?
<uniq> it's in universe.
<uniq> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<osh> uniq: dchroot? I thought I added universe... I'll double check.
<uniq> dchroot is in universe, yes. 
* osh nods
<osh> uniq: You're right. I added universe/multiverse to the "security" repositories in sources.list. Silly me. Thanks for the help.
<uniq> no problem :)
<whiskey_1> well two sets of headaches is too much.....because i am also having a great deal of trouble on win98 with mingnu
<osh> Sweet. No problems running mozilla32-bit on kubuntu64. Now all I have to do is to do the same to kaffeine. =)
<sikor_sxe> my machine crashes hard when i remove my usb-ethernet adapter. is there anything i can do about this?
<Kojima> kubuntu for french
<Kojima> ???
<kkathman> howdy there KaiL  :)
<KaiL> somebody with a Radeon 9250 here?
<KaiL> or 9200?
<kkathman> not me
<bubi> ok i have a problem
<bubi> i am trying to install java as decribed here https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<bubi> and i cant
<bubi> when i do this: sudo apt-get install java-package fakeroot
<bubi> i get this
<bubi> Reading package lists... Done
<bubi> Building dependency tree... Done
<bubi> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<bubi> can someone help me please
<marcelo> Hey, y'all... has anybody seen crimsun?
<kkathman> havent today marcelo :)
<marcelo> I was finally able to get ca0106 module working... But the sound is choppy and I have no midi.
<marcelo> Anyone knows what's going on?
<marcelo> Thanks, kkathman.
<marcelo> The mixer options for ca0106 are truly weird...
<marcelo> .wav files can be played (well, barely), but MP3's sound all wrong.
<pussfeller> a bit ot, but anyone know why when i ssh [hostname]  to a computer on the lan, it routes thru the gateways external nic, but when I ssh 192.168.0.* it goes direct?
<pussfeller> could it have something to do with using dnsmasq to assign host via dhcp
<pussfeller> well, it does that thru dns actually
<kkathman> howdy there pussfeller  :)
<pussfeller> hey kkathman whats happening
<LeeJunFan> bubi: you probably need to enable universe repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<bubi> :(
<kkathman> just chillin
<bubi> LeeJunFan: i have
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: long time no see :)
<KaiL> crappy hardware?
<LeeJunFan> bubi: have you run apt-get update since?
<KaiL> ca0106? never heared...
<pussfeller> im supposed to be writing a website to day but im so lazy
<bubi> sure few times
<kkathman> pussfeller: wow me too
<kkathman> I have to redo a site for a client to allow them to completely change it to what they want
<kkathman> so....
<kkathman> It was all written in php, so Im going to just give them a bit text block and then render it on the page :)
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: yeah, been hiding. Err playing SWAT4 that is. :)
<LeeJunFan> bubi: hrm, Just checked and sure enough the java package isn't in the repositories right now :-/
<kkathman> lol
<bubi> :( 
<bubi> any sugestion
<pussfeller> im starting up a computer repair/tech biz here
<bubi> u need any technician ?
<bubi> :P
<pussfeller> heh, down the road, i hope so
<kkathman> pussfeller: thats a good thing
<pussfeller> i think im going to train my kid to do it tho :)
<kkathman> my side biz is web sites and outsourced IT management services
<bubi> good luck with biz
<pussfeller> its a very small town but theres three storefront businesses
<kkathman> it started only as web, but I have two clients now that I am basically their outsourced IT
<pussfeller> and at least 2 have pissed a lot of people off
<kkathman> sounds like a good opportunity
<bubi> ok can anyone help me id like to run azureus but without java cant be done
<pussfeller> bubi, ubuntulguide.org
<pussfeller> err
<pussfeller> ubuntuguide.org/
<pussfeller> that page should be in the topic
<kkathman> bubi: install java then if you must
* bubi poits up a few posts
<kkathman> use the backports page at ubuntuforums to get the java pkgs
<pussfeller> so what you mean when you say, outsouce it management
<LeeJunFan> bubi: just dl and install the java from sun. Then set your path in /etc/profile so /usr/local/<whatever the dir it creates>/bin is in your path.
<kkathman> pussfeller: Literally consulting and advising on business strategy wrt IT services, email management, trouble shooting, install new hardware...blah blah
<bubi> ok
<pussfeller> i'm focusing on residential right now, cause i have no idea what businesses need
<kkathman> things that an IT department would do if they had one
<pussfeller> well, not much idea
<pussfeller> i heard thats where the money is tho
<kkathman> pussfeller:  you'll find that most businesses, if they dont have IT, have the same needs as personal :)
<LeeJunFan> pussfeller: There's money somewhere?
<LeeJunFan> :)
<kkathman> just a bit more urgently tho
<pussfeller> you recommend linux often
<kkathman> well sadly, no I dont
<kkathman> same reason Linux really isnt making alot of inroads faster into biz I think
<kkathman> its a lose lose for me as a consultant actually
<pussfeller> im going to try to push linux firewall boxes for one thing
<kkathman> if I recommend Linux, I'd get more hours to bill, probably, but at some point they would come to the conclusion that they should have gone Windows  lol
<LeeJunFan> Any business that has a broadband internet connection should have a linux router.
<pussfeller> and you probably have to deal with freaking out over the tiniest little thing
<kkathman> yeah thats a good thing, but thats a hard sell for small biz, because routers do the same thing for $60
<pussfeller> I notice in the few times I have gotten someone to use linux, they blame me if things aren't perfect
<kkathman> if you could combine a small Linux box to be a firewall, print server and file server, thats a better sell for the $200-300 you'd need to put it in 
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: not really. I haven't seen any $60 boxes that can do caching, _good_ traffic control, traffic monitoring, virus scanning as an e-mail gateway, squid caching, etc...
<LeeJunFan> Man I'm tired still - I mentioned caching twice :)
<kkathman> pussfeller: well, as much as we poo poo Microsoft Windows, they have done a good job of brainwashing...the interface is familiar, schools teach it from the Kindergarten years on up, colleges make it mandatory...blah blah
<pussfeller> LeeJunFan, but thats like klingon to most companies
<pussfeller> LeeJunFan, they don't KNOW they need that stuff and what it can do for them
<Bicchi> i just installed kubuntu and using kde. in the menu i see a kynaptic option to get software and also synaptic. i thought that kynaptic was the kde version of synaptic. if so, why do i also have synaptic installed.
<kkathman> of all the things Microsoft is, one of them is NOT dumb or stupid.
<pussfeller> i would argue that point... 
<kkathman> lol
<LeeJunFan> pussfeller: yeah, you don't tell them what you are doing behind the scenes, you just tell them it'll give them the ability to know what's going on on their network, protect them from viruses, etc..
<chavo> Bicchi, kynaptic is still in development and has less features
<Bicchi> chavo: so i can use synaptic instead. 
<chavo> Bicchi, I always use synaptic here
<pussfeller> Bicchi, use synaptic or the command line right now till kynaptic gets fleshed out
<kkathman> argue all you want, but there is pretty strong evidence that the've done alot of things right :)
<Bicchi> chavo: why do we need 2 versions.
<chavo> Bicchi, someone felt like writing a qt version.
<kkathman> I hate that they are a one install does all...and its bloated and intricate and all kinds of bad...but people DO use it and its not gonna go away anytime in my lifetime
<kkathman> lol
<Bicchi> pussfeller: so synaptic can download just as kynaptic. it allready knows that i use kde and will only bring software for the kde environment.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: well, they've done the smart thing, not the right thing. There is a difference. Because money is their driving motivation rather than quality of product.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: not many consumers give a crap about how the code is written to be brutally honest
<kkathman> only us geeks do :)
<Bicchi> chavo: so both (synaptic and kynaptic) have the same avaliable packages for download?
<kkathman> the average consumer wants to check their email, write documents, do spreadsheets and send email
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: I'm not talking about the code itself, but what you can accomplish with windows, it's like getting a weeble wobble to run a marathon.
<LeeJunFan> But a weeble wobble is easy enough for even the dumbest person to use.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: I dont disagree.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: I know, I'm just saying that's what microsoft did smart. By being stupid. :)
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: but, again, I fail to see on a consistent basis, where, from the desktop outward, that Linux is an easier environment for the average person...I LOVE it, but my wife or my 88 yr-old dad couldnt use it
<kkathman> they arent stupid, there are ALOT of very smart people at Microsoft...their philosophy kinda sucks, but the people arent dumb
<pussfeller> linux isn't easier thats for sure
<kkathman> I sell enterprise software to large companies for a living, and guess what, Linux is piecemeal around, but NO one would use it to run a mission critical application set.
<LeeJunFan> Exactly, eventually both linux and humankind will evolve to the point where they work well together. Only a couple hundred years ago most people would have thought the telephone was magical and complicated. Now everyone understands the basics of how it works.
<kkathman> pussfeller: and thats the pivot point right now isnt it?  Greater acceptance WILL come, and there have been terrific strides in just a few years :)
<pussfeller> thats very true, the desktop has come a million miles in just the last 2 years
<pussfeller> my kid runs kubuntu and has no problems with it... the only issue we have revoloves around sound....
<pussfeller> but I set it up for him.... thats the thing
<kkathman> pussfeller:  I can remember just like 5 or 6 years ago, as savvy as I am, installing Linux meant first reading all my hardware manuals, getting all those parameters and going through a VERY cryptic install
<LeeJunFan> Think of what the average person knows compared to what was common knowledge only a hundred or so years ago. We all learn how wings create lift in grade school, etc...
<pussfeller> LeeJunFan, mankind has lost a lot of common knowledge in the past hundred years too
<LeeJunFan> pussfeller: that's very true too. Very few people could live off the land if their lives depended on it also.
<pussfeller> i should say common sense
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: correct and what needs to happen, is that somewhere along the line, the Microsoft bias needs to be broken. But in all honesty, as long as M$ rules the desktop, its not in the best interest of our children to teach them otherwise, because thats the "standard" and they should know it :)
<kkathman> its a bit of a cycle
<pussfeller> nah, MS can't control the desktop forever
<kkathman> and thats why when M$ displaced Apple as the education leader in schools, they won a major part of the war
<pussfeller> I don't think MS can survive in a non controlling environment
<pussfeller> apple stopped growing for awhile, didn't it
<pussfeller> I mean, they stopped being competitive
<pussfeller> its only been recently that they have kinda bounced back
<kkathman> pussfeller:  well there's nothing that would help computing more than a really solid OS that is easy to install and runs with very little problems for the average person.  Linux is the only serious player for that right now
<kkathman> Apple has gone in a completely different direction, you are right
<pussfeller> kkathman, do you see people with sp2 still having the spyware problems?
<kkathman> Google poses the biggest threat to Microsoft right now, and with that diversion, Linux can make up some ground
<kkathman> pussfeller:  not if they have the MS Antispyware software
<pussfeller> so it does work
<kkathman> yeah actually its pretty freakin good
<kkathman> I run it and our company (the 3rd largest IT company in the world) has it on every desktop
<kkathman> and laptop
<pussfeller> does it take care of cws
<kkathman> cws>
<KaiL> 3rd largest IT..?
<KaiL> IBM?
<kkathman> no
<pussfeller> cool web search
<pussfeller> thats the bitch of the bunch
<kkathman> 1) IBM  2) HP  3) Fujitsu
<KaiL> HP?
<KaiL> ah, ok ;)
<KaiL> I guess, you use FSC Laptops then?
<kkathman> hehe nope..I have an IBM Thinkpad T42
<pussfeller> heh i have seen like 300 entries in the hklm startups from that crap
<kkathman> but all our sales reps have Fujitsu laptops
<pussfeller> i was appaled... I didn't think someone could ever do something like that even accidently
<kkathman> pussfeller: I dont see it on my machine, I'll put it that way
<KaiL> interesting, if even the own techs don't have the own hardware ;)
<KaiL> as I don't find IBM harddisks in IBM laptops *g*
<kkathman> KaiL: there's a reason KaiL ... the Fujitsu laptops are beautiful and very good...but Im a pre-sales tech.. that needs to run about 20 servers on my laptop to demo my software and its 3rd parts hookins
<kkathman> KaiL:  IBM uses Fujitsu hdds alot :)
<KaiL> and that's too much work for an FSC laptop? ;)
<kkathman> my laptop has 2gb memory, Oracle RDBMS, plus a bevvy of other servers..Fujitsu just doesnt make a laptop big enough or rugged enough for our job.  
<kkathman> in fact, they are contemplating now, beginning with our next release, having us carry TWO laptops...one server (prolly Linux !!) on one, and our standard everyday pc and client on a Fujistu laptop
<kkathman> thats gonna suck to carry around
<kkathman> and pull out at security in airports 
<KaiL> at least you always have something for client/server :)
<kkathman> yeah
<kkathman> hopefully we can find a single box that will do all of it
<KaiL> ever tried a java server with "only 512MiB RAM"?
<pussfeller> woot my fx0 card just got here so now I can start playing with asterisk
<kkathman> thats one reason I got back into learning more about Linux so that I could manage my own server if/when we got it
<kkathman> KaiL: ugh..java
<pussfeller> java has gtg
<KaiL> "gtg"?
<pussfeller> got to go
<KaiL> ah
<kkathman> Ive never seen a java app that didnt take forever to run
<KaiL> "write once, debug everywhere"
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> Im not a huge proponent of OO anyway
<Kisain> hello
<pussfeller> interpreted languages are the future
<kkathman> and Java is one reason why
<Kisain> sorry had some trouble with my network
<KaiL> we got a Samsong P35 (1.6GHz, 512MiB) rto be unusable with..........
<Kisain> router failed
<kkathman> pussfeller: funny how technology just seems to cycle itself with new names
<Kisain> :(
<KaiL> ...a server for hangman-game written in Java
<KaiL> I bet in C++ that won't be any relevant background activity
<Kisain> how do i host my own ftp on kubuntu?
<pussfeller> well, it jsut seems to me in my limeted coding experiences. that stuff like ruby or python is soooo much easier to learn... and what with faster machines coming along... theres less and less reason to do stuff at a low level
<pussfeller> thats a totally uninformed opinon
<kkathman> Kisain: you'll need to get an FTP hosting software pkg
<Kisain> where form?
<kkathman> try apt-cache search ftp
<Kisain> from*
<kkathman> look there
<Kisain> um what about in syn?
<pussfeller> Kisain, you are trying to run an ftp server?
<Kisain> i don't even have a program yet lol
<pussfeller> theres pureftpd and proftp are probably what you wanna look at
<Kisain> nice
<kkathman> hey pussfeller  do you have any probs exchanging files through DCC?
<KaiL> nice, my WLAN just lost it's connection....
<Kisain> hey i'm using the mouse odometer how do i move it to the lower left hand corner?
<Kisain> it won't move
<kkathman> welcome back pussfeller :)
<Kisain> whazzup kkathman?
<Cowlike-away> kisain, can you use <left-alt>drag?
<kkathman> Kisain: right click on it and see if there is an option to "unlock" the fixed position
<kkathman> yo Cowlike wassup?
<Kisain> nope theres not :/
<Kisain> and i can't move it that way weard
<Cowlike> hi mkkath
<Cowlike> kisain, hover your mouse over the window and try <alt> drag
<Cowlike> hold down alt and try to move with mouse
<Kisain> never mind it worked lol
<Kisain> had no idea lol
<Kisain> man can't waite to get my linux books
<Kisain> theres so much i have to learn
<Kisain> i'm gonna set this ftp server up to share my apps and mp3's
<Cowlike> kisain, best part is all the online resources too, and all the helpful folks on irc
<Kisain> as soon as i figure out how :/ lol
<Kisain> yea it rocks
<Kisain> it's nice havin user to user help......
<Cowlike> errrr uhhh well actually the best part is having a stable, low-cost solid system :)
<Kisain> much more evective than some dude on the other end of the telly who can't speak english
<pussfeller> that was odd my gateway just rebooted spontaneously
<Kisain> :P
<Kisain> ewwww
<kkathman> hey pussfeller do you have any probs doing DCC file transfers? I cant seem to connect to anyone, but Im sure its a port issue with my firewall
<Cowlike> kisain, you're better off starting with learning ssh (and scp) rather than setting up ftp
<kkathman> wondering what the defaults are for DCC
<kkathman> I know you can set them, but if no one sets them, what are the ports?
<Cowlike> kkathman, you using a router?
<Kisain> ok where's a good place to learn this stuff?
<kkathman> Cowlike: sure..NAT router
<pussfeller> kkathman, i can't remember
<Cowlike> kkathman, i had same problem... pretty sure you need to forward SOME port through the router to your ip... don't know which though  :O
<kkathman> i know its an issue of port forwarding
<pussfeller> iptables should handle that stuff tho without having to open a port iirc
<kkathman> yeah thats just it...in Konversation, you can set the outgoing and incomming ports
<kkathman> but lets say no one does that...what does it use?
<Cowlike> kkathman, the OReilly book on SSH is very good. but then again there are MANY online resources too, just google it
<kkathman> thats the bite
<Cowlike> oops, i mean kisain
<kkathman> lol
<pussfeller> yes, i have used dcc to get a bunch of stuff under this setup.
<Kisain> yes?
<kkathman> pussfeller:  can you go to your settings, DCC and see if you have hard set those ports?
<pussfeller> and I have no port set up to forward any dcc
<Cowlike> kisain, the program "scp" is what you want for file transfers. part of the ssh suite
<Kisain> ok how do i lean how to do this for n00bs
<pussfeller> kkathman, no ports set in xchat
<kkathman> pussfeller: weird ok..thats odd
<kkathman> you didnt port forward or anything eh?
<Kisain> see i'm thinking that there might be some sorta how to you know
<Cowlike> kisain, probably want to get the book. it steps you through EVERYTHING in great detail. not sure of a really good noob-oriented online tutorial
<Kisain> i know absolutly nothing of linux
<Cowlike> must be one though
<kkathman> I remember on my windows box I had to port forward, but under mIRC it told you what the defaults were
<Kisain> i had to stumble my way through it's way of doing things
<kkathman> and 99% of windows IRC users implement mIRC
<maros> mIRC is cool :)
<Cowlike> kkathman, under prefs for konversation, you can enable specific ports
<maros> I miss mIRC
<Cowlike> i'm looking at it now, the DCC section
<maros> you know.. you could tile windows in mIRC, you can't do that in x-chat
<maros> tiling windows could make you follow multiple convos in multiple channels all in the same screen
<Cowlike> maros, that bugs me too. wish i could "tear off" a tab
<Cowlike> prolly should request that from the konversation maintainers
<maros> I prolly should
<maros> i'm also prolly lazy
<maros> which do you prolly think I will do?
<maros> :)
<Cowlike> haha
<Cowlike> shorthand, i'm prolly pretty lazy
<maros> I wish KDE enabled mouse gestures
<maros> and just with one mouse gesture 
<maros> I could file a bug report
<maros> or a suggestion 
<maros> ;)
<Cowlike> lol
<Cowlike> i just gesture by throwing my mouse at the wall when i get mad enough
<woodefec> hello
<kkathman> Cowlike:  yes I know, so I guess if I want to exchange something with someone, I just tell them to set their parms to mine 
<woodefec> how is kubuntu like?>
<maros> woodefec, PERFECTO!
<kkathman> woodefec: I would suggest that you install hoary final first, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, instead of just installing kubuntu
<Cowlike> kkathman: i don't know the details of how DCC works but i was wondering about that. the protocol might specify that the dcc initiator passes the return port to talk on. i don't know
<Cowlike> kkathman, in which case, it just works on whatever you set it to
<kkathman> Cowlike:  well I have alot of experience with IRC at least on Windows, and the common port exchanges are in a typical range
<Cowlike> kkathman, but of course, the request coming in would need a common port to get started :)
<kkathman> I think its like the 5000's for send and 8000s for receive I'd have to go back and check
* Cowlike figures he oughta read the rfc's on irc some day and not remain ignorant forever!
<kkathman> But in mIRC (the common win client) those ranges are set by default. So all you have to do is open those port ranges and forward to your local IP
<Cowlike> kkathman, then it would probably be fine if you just did the same for konversation
<pussfeller> kkathman, my dcc recieves are working fine, other than ones that require mirc comands to connect to a certain port
<kkathman> Cowlike: yeah, but I'd like to know what those defaults are..thats my point...I guess I could assume they are the same, but I hate assuming
<Cowlike> kkathman, i know what you mean but i'm clueless too
<Cowlike> 11:54]  <Info> Offering DCC Chat connection to kkathman on port 40941...
<kkathman> pussfeller:  usually what happens, or has been happening, is that I'll try to send to you, you'll get my send okk...but then you have to, by protocol, send an ACK msg back to start my send..its that ACK that I never get back
<Cowlike> hmmm
<kkathman> [11:57]  <Info> Establishing DCC Chat connection to Cowlike (24.148.87.160:40941)...
<kkathman> [11:57]  <Info> Looking for host 24.148.87.160...
<kkathman> [11:57]  <Info> Host found, connecting...
<kkathman> [11:57]  <Error> Connection broken, error code 15.
<kkathman> Cowlike: see I need to forward that port
<kkathman> Cowlike did you hard set that port?
<kkathman> or was that the default?
<Cowlike> kkathman, didn't set anything. just tried to do dcc chat and that's waht came up
<kkathman> ok hold on a sec
<pussfeller> USE_IRC=1                         # Enable support for the IRC-protocol  
<Cowlike> no, the problem is on my end
<pussfeller> thats in my scripts
<Cowlike> i'm accepting on 40941 but don't have an opening for that port
<pussfeller> kkathman, send me a file 
<pussfeller> theres an irc iptables module you need loaded, or turned on in proc
<kkathman> Cowlike..now try again 
<Cowlike> <Info> Offering DCC Chat connection to kkathman on port 40943...
<kkathman> interesting that the port changed, but I opened the range so should have worked
<Brondoman> hello...quick question for ya'll regrading kubuntu
<Cowlike> netstat -an |grep 40967
<Cowlike> tcp6       0      0 :::40967                :::*                    LISTEN
<Cowlike> problem is on MY end
<kkathman> oh hmm
<Cowlike> that message means i'm listening on that port
<Cowlike> *I* need to forward thost ports
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> pussfeller: I'll try you
<Cowlike> gotta run to an appt. i'll play with this later :)
<Brondoman> I use both Kubuntu and Ubuntu..I also like the kde infrastructure better than Gnome...But, will the Kubuntu project be able to keep producing releases like Ubuntu?  Is it backed by Mr. Shuttleworth as well?  Thanks...
<Cowlike-away> brondoman, it's the same linux... just with a different desktop
<Cowlike-away> same packages in the repos
<kkathman> pussfeller: I tried to DCC chat you
<kkathman> it went out on 37452
<pussfeller> kkathman, it failed
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> well
<kkathman> obviously something weird going on 
<kkathman> no clue...its not that technical really
<kkathman> ports open and forwarded  the other person the same...should be ok
<pussfeller> Brondoman, they always planned to have kde as well, they just chose gnome as the main... the kde branch is getting alot of focus among kde developers as far as I can tell
<Bicchi> how can i get macromedia flash player installed in kubuntu. I have an amd 64?
<Livingstone__> media:/ stop working :'(
<Livingstone__> just after a reboot
<KaiL> Livingstone__: any error message?
<Livingstone__> no, just media:/ is all clear
<KaiL> that's strange
<KaiL> ps aux | grep hald
<KaiL> is there a /usr/sbin/hald listed?
<Brondoman> Cool...thanks much for the info!
<kkathman> Bicchi: go to the macromedia page and download the player for linux
<KaiL> kkathman: there's one for amd64 now?
<Bicchi> kkathman: do they have a 64 bit version?
<Bicchi> Kail: thanks
<kkathman> Bicchi: I dont think there is a difference, but I cant speak for the 64
<whiskers> what is the deal with getting banned....it is not my fault hoary isn't worth a crap and breezy needs to be developed
<KaiL> whiskers: why do I feel, that I feed a troll, if I talk to you?
<kkathman> whiskers: so who banned you? thats who you need to talk to.
<whiskers> and everybody in the world knows this...because all they have to do is check at distrowatch.com and they can see on the left that ubuntu costs $1.99 and gentoo costs $5.97
<whiskers> kkathman, i don't know who keeps banning me or why...i am just trying to get the stuff working in spite of all the foolish mistakes of the distributors
<KaiL> lol, what an argument...
<kkathman> Im thinking that you prolly know why you were banned, and just want to air it out now and Im not gonna play that game - ignore
<KaiL> whiskers: so Windows XP must be great - over $100
<KaiL> Bicchi: no flashplayer for amd64 :(
<KaiL> Livingstone__: ping?
<kkathman> lol KaiL 
<whiskers> kkathman, no i don't know....i am trying to get the basics working and everybody gets pissed off
<KaiL> whiskers: which basics are not working?
<KaiL> Livingstone__: is there a /usr/sbin/hald listed?
<KaiL> ..if you type "ps aux | grep hald"
<whiskers> KaiL, well i have rebuilt glibc with linuxthreads2 and linuxthreads_db and db and libdb4.3 and now the database stuff is working but the damn gnome help doesn't work
<KaiL> if you won't try to rebuild everything, thinks might work much better
<pussfeller> whiskers i find you entertaining so I hope you can keep from getting banned for good
<whiskers> and i have included sybase,xbase,odbc, postgres, mysql, sqllite,and ldap drivers
<amichai> kkathman: man whats up? my internet in kde is still miserably slow
<amichai> kkathman: in gnome and xfce its great
<whiskers> and still i get a missing DSO in gnome-help....i don't know what else to include
* KaiL thinks about including whiskers  in his killfile...
<whiskers> and i also tried rebuilding gnome-help from scratch with docbook, yelp and scrollkeeper and it is still doing no good
<whiskers> KaiL, well that is a bad attitude.
<whiskers> plus i have the damn problem with mingnu on win98...and the damn symlinks won't work
<KaiL> "gnome-help" was the help tool in GNOME 1.4, you know?
<kkathman> hmm odd... wonder what browser he was using
<whiskers> KaiL, well...why doesn't the damn thing work....what ....are you supposed to know everything about gnome without any docs
<kkathman> prolly FF in Gnome
<KaiL> use yelp.
<kkathman> not many choices there
<whiskers> KaiL, yelp doesn't work...even after recompiling everything...it still says missing DSO in glibc
* KaiL installed yelp
<KaiL> eh installes..
<KaiL> and - incredible - it works!
<KaiL> whiskers: what now..?
<whiskers> KaiL, and the bad thing is the ambiguity of DSO....you don't know what to fix.....i have built every database driver that i know of except the commercial stuff like db2,oracle and so on.....so is it a  datasource object that is missing or because of ambiguity of DSO is it a dynamic loadable module for glibc that is missing.
<Livingstone__> KaiL: yes
<Livingstone__> there is
<kkathman> yahalom: you ran off :)
<KaiL> why don't you just use the default packages?
<KaiL> Livingstone__: now trat
<KaiL> ops
<kkathman> yahalom: do you want to see if we can iron out your internet issues?
<KaiL> Livingstone__: now that's getting really really strange....
<whiskers> KaiL, the damn packages don't work at all...the damn hoary was built with the old libdb3....and isn't worth a shit
<whiskers> KaiL, so everything has to be changed...and i am getting sick of it
<KaiL> whiskers: as I said, here it works
<KaiL> maybe libdb3 isn't that bad idea? ;)
<whiskers> KaiL, well the only thing that works here is the database programs.....but nothing else works anymore....because nearly everything relies on gnome-help....and the damn thing is missing a DSO
<KaiL> Livingstone__: could you try a second reboot? I have really no idea, what could went wrong there
<KaiL> whiskers: it isn't, if you use the binaries for everything
<whiskers> KaiL, i started with the binaries....and they are not worth a shit....nothing would work...no database program at all
<whiskers> KaiL, so that is why i am having to rebuild everything on hoary....
<KaiL> oh, really? interesting, like which database program?
<whiskers> KaiL, glom would not connect...kexi would not connect...rekall would not connect....only knoda would  connect
<whiskers> KaiL, so now i have them all connecting...but everything else is broken
<whiskers> it was just a major screwup by ubuntu...they did not plan all the database stuff properly with their glibc and libdb builds
<KaiL> maybe you should compile these apps with libdb3 too? ;)
<whiskers> KaiL, fuck libdb3...i have the important stuff working on libdb4.3 for now
<whiskers> and gllibc20050502
<whiskers> but the rest of hoary is screwed
<KaiL> wonderfull...
<KaiL> a cvs glibc
<whiskers> KaiL, well of course it is cvs....they are trying to fix the damn problems
<whiskers> KaiL, and the damn ubuntu....made serious mistakes by precompiling a lot of stuff on the wrong libraries
<KaiL> ah, so every stable libc around the world is "not worth a shit"?
<whiskers> KaiL, that is why gentoo is selling for $5.97 and ubuntu for only $1.99
<whiskers> KaiL, absolutely not....that is why there is a cvs...so the damn problems can be fixed
<KaiL> ....and if we take you, we get some money?
<whiskers> KaiL, i don't have any....the people collecting the money are over at distrowatch.com
<whiskers> KaiL, just look at the left hand column
<maros> Any sites out there similar to freshmeat?
* kkathman is glad he's only seeing KaiL 's side of this conversation...im sure its more civil
<kkathman> maros: KDE.org is good too
<whiskers> kkathman, i did solve the problem with esd in the mean time
<maros> kkathman, what do you recommend as a good news reader?
<whiskers> kkathman, now skype and audacity work just fine with esd running
<maros> Im gonna check out kde.org, thanks
<whiskers> kkathman, by rerouting /dev/dsp
<whiskers> calls
<whiskers> kkathman, so now at least people won't have that problem
<whiskers> kkathman, and you don't have to worry about pkill and all that crap
<KaiL> kkathman: you miss some funny nonsence
<KaiL> ..which I now miss too
<whiskers> kkathman, but this gnome-help is a serious problem
<kkathman> maros:  oh man there is a good one...and I forgot what it is...hold on
<maros> ok :)
<KaiL> maros: knode
<kkathman> yes thats it 
<KaiL> which is already installed on your system (part of kontact)
<maros> tantadada
<maros> I'll go install it right now
<kkathman> snownews is a decent RSS reader, but you can get RSS through Kontact
<maros> oh wait
<KaiL> it's only not shown in the bar on the left - duno why
<maros> it's already installed
<maros> :)
<whiskers> so the ubuntu is screwed and there is still a symlink problem on win98
<KaiL> in kontact: settings -> components
<KaiL> there you'll just see it - set the x there and you have it.
<Bicchi> i notice that when i drag any program around the desktop the window does not get painted right away and leaves like empty areas without been drawn. How can i fix this. I have a fax computer and enough video card memory and this problem should not be there.
<whiskers> so neither IBM approach nor MS approach is working worth a damn
<KaiL> don't ask me, what this isn't default.....
<maros> alt-f2 and then typed knode... and opened in a seperate window
<KaiL> or that way :)
* KaiL is playing "Dancing With Tears In My Eyes [Radio Edit] " by Novaspace on Dream Dance Vol.27 - CD 1
<whiskers> KaiL, but if you want money...you should go ask the people at www.distrowatch.com...they are the ones collecting all the money
* KaiL wante to try this since a long time - and as whiskers might still be spamming without being read, I can spam too :p
<whiskers> KaiL, i am not spamming...i am not even related to distrowatch whatsoever.....i am just saying that they collect all the money.
<whiskers> KaiL, they even get $7.97 for Redhat and Slackware....even more than gentoo
<KaiL> Bicchi: which graphics card?
<whiskers> KaiL, and i really don't understand that...because there is no better distro than gentoo
<Bicchi> Kail: ATI Radeon 9800 pro. Using dualhead at the moment. same display.
<maros> when I first opened up knode, there was a window for setting up an account... well, I closed it, then closed knode.. now I open it up again and I can't find an enabled menu item to configure knode and add a news account
<whiskers> KaiL, all these problems on hoary would have been a piece of cake to solve on gentoo
<KaiL> fglrx activated?
<maros> forget what I said
<maros> :)
<whiskers> KaiL, it is set up to compile the latest libs first and then the programs after that
<KaiL> maros: settings -> configure knode :)
<KaiL> << eating
<Bicchi> Kail: it does not matter. i have done it with fglrx and with "ati" and still the same problem.
<Bicchi> Kail: could it be the refresh rate.
<Bicchi> Kail: like the HorizSync and VertRefresh. in xorg.conf
<kkathman> maros: I just set that up again, need for me to help you through it?
<yahalom> anyone here know abotu updating dns?
<kkathman> yahalom: should have done that if you were connected to the internet when you installed
<yahalom> kkathman: i changed it cos i got the wrong ones
<whiskers> well...that win98 sure pisses me off about the symlink jazz....i guess i could take the win98 compilation of postgres and pgaccess and tk/tcl and just use a separated installer for win98
<kkathman> ok..you got them from the ISP or your router I suspect
<whiskers> but it would have been easier if mingnu would have fixed the symlink problem on win98
<kkathman> then set them in control center -> Internet & Network
<yahalom> kkathman:i changed them
<whiskers> but i did get mplayer pre7 compiled and postgres compiled for win98 in case anybody already paid for win98
<maros> kkathman, no, thank you for asking... it seemed that I missed the configure knode option... that menu area was a blind spot... there should be a seperator above Configure KNode
<kkathman> okie dokie..np..enjoy maros
<whiskers> because if they already paid for win98...MS won't give their money back....so i guess we will just compile all the latest software for win98....so that people get their money's worth
<maros> kkathman, will do :D
<maros> Kail, what are you eating?
<whiskers> that way they can have all the latest software for free for the win98 they already paid for.
* kkathman goes over to nibble off KaiL 's plate of whatever he has
<whiskers> but it would be easier if they had just fixed the symlink problem on mingnu...because now we have to use a separate gnu installer
<maros> for the past couple of days I have been using ubuntu rather than Windows... I don't know why... it's like somekind of urge to use it... I think maybe because I want to learn linux as much as possible... I don't want to be kept in the dark while the rest of the tech world are using linux
<kkathman> maros: certainly a good plan for a technical enhancement to your skillset.  I use both systems equally at home as well as consult to those companies that have both. So, I see the pros and cons of both platforms
<kkathman> maros: never hurts to learn something new...thats how we grow :)
<maros> kkathman, yeah, certainly... I have downloaded the ISOs and installed three seperate versions of mandrake, 8.x, 9.x and 10.x for the past three years... I install them, use them for one to two days and then go back to Windows... but Ubuntu is the first real linux OS that i've been consistently using...
<maros> I need to buy another computer, so one has Windows and another has Ubuntu
<maros> it would be better than having a dual boot
<maros> this way I can use a KVM switch and switch between both computers
<whiskers> maros, well that is what i have....one win98 for mingnu to make sure that all linux programs are patched and free for win98....and the other a linux development computer
<maros> maybe one day, we can have both OSs opening at the same time on the same computer, each one using a different cpu-core
<maros> I'm falling in love with this Alloy theme (similar to java's alloy theme)
<whiskers> maros, so that way nobody has to be suckered into that MS XP crap with all that expensive activation stuff
<whiskers> maros, they already collected money for win98 and that is all they deserve
<Kisain> how do i get to the cd rom through konsole?
<Kisain> to install a game
<Kisain> with cedega
<maros> whiskers, win98 was cool, I was reluctant to change to XP... two years ago, I just had to.. I didn't want to be 'left-behind'
<whiskers> maros, if you move from 98 to xp you are moving behind
<whiskers> maros, you are going to be trapped in activation stuff and drm stuff
<maros> winxp uses more resources, so you need a more powerful computer... thus negating its pros
<maros> whiskers, you just wait until longhorn comes out... DRM is going to be a real problem
<whiskers> maros, i know because MS wants more money for the same old ideas
<Bicchi> I am experiencing ghosting when i move any open window. I have a ati radeon 9800. can anyone help. No, it does not work either with the fglrx drivers loaded.
<maros> whiskers, I have to support microsoft
<maros> they create jobs in north america
<whiskers> maros, well that is your choice....not mine
<maros> if MS is gone... so will tons and tons of jobs
<whiskers> maros, fuck those bastards...they never gave me a job....or any mondy
<whiskers> money
<maros> yeah, screw them!!!
<maros> they never gave me a job too
<maros> hehehe.. I never applied.. but they should've looked for me!!!
<maros> :)
<maros> wow, this scoring thing in KNode looks very very cool
<tetienne> hello
<maros> hello
<tetienne> is scribus included in knubuntu liveCD ?
<tetienne> *Kubuntu
<maros> I have no idea... maybe someone else here can answer that.
<tetienne> i couldn't find a list of softwares included in the liveCD
<KaiL> be warned: I'm back :)
<kkathman> brb..need some food :)
<kkathman> yum...love chips and queso :)
<kkathman> whats scribus anyway?
<Riddell> tetienne: scribus didn't fit I'm afraid
<kkathman> ahh deskpage layout program
<kkathman> its available via apt-get tho
<tetienne> arg
<KaiL> hi Riddell 
<KaiL> do you know, what knode isn't shown in kontact on default?
<kkathman> Hello Riddell how goes it today?
<tetienne> yeah yeah i know i can install it :)
<KaiL> oh, and what about kdelibs-data? *running*
<kkathman> good question KaiL 
<Riddell> KaiL: I've uploaded a new package to hoary-updates, but nobody seems to know what needs to happen to get it into the archive
<KaiL> kkathman: that's why I ask them ;)
<kkathman> KaiL: and we appreciate it :)
<KaiL> Riddell: lol, at worst 10days...
<KaiL> it's kdelibs-data... 3.2 then?
<MrDrBob> I have a problem
<KaiL> and we solve it (or try to..)
<KaiL> so tell us :)
<kkathman> MrDrBob: shoot
<MrDrBob> I've just managed to get my sound working in Kubuntu 5.04
<MrDrBob> And the system sounds work fine
<KaiL> no shooting, we aren't in Texas
<kkathman> lol Im in Texas tho :)
<KaiL> danm
<KaiL> eh, damn
<kkathman> MrDrBob: well you are ahead of alot of people right there
<KaiL> that explains, why you want the people to shoot first, then ask :)
<whiskers> MrDrBob, be sure to go compile the latest esound.....it will fix the problems with skype and audacity
<MrDrBob> But when I try to play an MP3 in, say, amaroK, or Noatun
<MrDrBob> It's all choppy
<KaiL> VIA onboard crap?
<MrDrBob> I don't use skype or audacity ;)
<Riddell> MrDrBob: install akode-mpeg
<MrDrBob> ok
<Riddell> and killall artsd
<MrDrBob> KaiL: It's an SB Live! 24-bit (ca0106 driver)
<KaiL> kkathman: your sound doesn't work?
<kkathman> KaiL: I have the VIA on board stuff..it works fine to play music
<whiskers> MrDrBob, be sure you are not trying to run two sound servers
<MrDrBob> ok
<KaiL> kkathman: you mean to make noise
<kkathman> but its just that there is this hum when I move the mouse or a window...even if I turn the sound all the way down
<kkathman> its definitely on-board interference Im sure
<whiskers> kkathman, well that could be one of several problems....you might have a bad driver or you might have bad ground or bad shielding.
<KaiL> kkathman: that's the problem with the VIA hardware
<kkathman> but, when I play music and dont move anything..its beautiful
<buz> actually its a problem with board design
<kkathman> buz...yeah probably
<MrDrBob> whiskers: I'm just running ALSA and artsd
<whiskers> kkathman, or you may even have a cheap amplifier in your speakers
<kkathman> my mobo is an asus, but a low end...I didnt go all out on my first linux box
<KaiL> MrDrBob: ignore whiskers.
<buz> which one
<MrDrBob> Riddell: Do I kill artsd permanently, or just to get akode-mpeg set up?
<MrDrBob> KaiL: Ok. I prefer dogs anyways :P
<kkathman> buz.. its their micro ATX  A&V400-MX
<Riddell> MrDrBob: that's just to restart it, it'll start itself when you try and play some music
<buz> aah
<KaiL> MrDrBob: he's something smapper... a troll :)
<kkathman> oops  A7
<buz> i'm out for a socket939
<MrDrBob> Thanks guys
<KaiL> A7V400 sounds like VIA KT400...
<buz> got the gigabyte ga k8ns
<buz> but its complete crap
<MrDrBob> I hope this works better than the last Linux advice I got off an IRC server...
<whiskers> KaiL, nope...i just try to be honest and apparently you either don't like it or cannot stand it
<buz> didnt install it after i had a good look at it
<MrDrBob> It resulted in a completely buggered MBR and a low-level format :P
<maros> Kail, what did you eat?
<buz> was it like rm -rf /
<maros> :)
<kkathman> VT82xx
<KaiL> maros: only some bread
<buz> VT82XX is the southbridge
<kkathman> AC97
<buz> yeah
<MrDrBob> buz: I'm not stupid. It was to sort out dual-booting issues with XP and RH9
<maros> must be that church bread...
<maros> it tastes good
<maros> :)
<buz> actually the issue is probably because of the routing of signal lines
<KaiL> kkathman: maybe Riddells fix helps for your system too?
<kkathman> I think I missed that from Riddell
<KaiL> gigabyte ga k8ns < nforce3 or 4?
<kkathman> did he direct that to me...let me check
<buz> nf3
<buz> pure crap
<KaiL> <Riddell> MrDrBob: install akode-mpeg <Riddell> and killall artsd
<buz> got northbridge fan and a totally fucked up retention module
<KaiL> buz: I have a Asus K8N-E Deluxe, which works perfect :)
<buz> i swear it's the last gigabyte board i've bought
<buz> i wanted to safe money
<buz> there i am, i wasted it
<kkathman> Riddell: could you tell me your fix again?
<buz> :-((
<buz> i'll probably get the abit now
<KaiL> buz: do not save money on hardware - the vendors did this more than enough
<whiskers> buz, well that shit happens to everybody....look at me...i wasted money on win98
<buz> K8T800 probably
<MrDrBob> kkathman: All I did from a clean Kubuntu 5.04 install to get working sound was to compile ALSA 1.0.8 and follow the instructions here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<KaiL> bah VIA
<buz> well usually i've been lucky when saving money
<buz> this time i got fucked over by gigabyte
<buz> their specs on the site aren't even right
<buz> and i still think their stupid retention module isn't according to amd's spec
<kkathman> buz mine is a KM400A
<KaiL> MrDrBob: normally you won't need that
<whiskers> buz, well that shit happens...but you can always put a separate el cheapo sound card in
<buz> ah i have one of those
<KaiL> kkathman: K_M_400?
<kkathman> yes
<buz> nice for value chipsets
<KaiL> which such a "wonderful" onboard graphics?
<MrDrBob> lol...talking of value:
<MrDrBob> http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=85287
<buz> but since i have two screens, i need dual head so integrated graphics is useless for me
<MrDrBob> You need SLI :-P
<kkathman> Kail were you referring to the akode-mpeg?
<KaiL> kkathman: bingo
<buz> WTF would anyone buy SLI
<MrDrBob> http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=85287
<MrDrBob> Cheapy :D
<MrDrBob> (Relatively)
<buz> SLI is for crazy people
<KaiL> buz: if he needs an 8-head configuration? :)
<whiskers> buz, well i don't know...but why not try running an composite sline to one monitor and a vga to another
<buz> can get matrox cards then
<whiskers> buz, that way you can have two screens with no problem
<KaiL> only have 4 heads each
<kkathman> well I also got a tip last night that I should do this rmmod snd-via82xx; modprobe snd-via82xx dxs-support-4
<buz> can use pci
<KaiL> kkathman: does that help?
<whiskers> buz, but why do you want two screens
<MrDrBob> Technically, you can get 8 different screens using two 4-headed PCI-Express cards
<whiskers> buz, where will you put them
<buz> otoh, for the traders using 8 screens the hardware cost probably isn't the issue
<KaiL> buz: as lok as you have free PCI slots :)
<whiskers> buz, and why pay the extra electric bill for them
<kkathman> KaiL:  havent done it yet...Im reluctant to do anything until I fully understand what that does
<buz> but not with the gforce
<kkathman> KaiL: can you help me understand it?
<whiskers> buz, well i think the geforce has a composite and vga out if you want two screens
<KaiL> it disables "VRA" :)
<whiskers> buz, but what for...it will just run up your electric bill
<kkathman> KaiL: and VRA is???
<KaiL> no idea
<kkathman> oh ok hehe
<kkathman> so literally I type that exact thing....or do I replace the xx with something?
<KaiL> nop
<kkathman> KaiL: so I type it as it is..WITH the xx eh??   Do I reboot after or just try it
<KaiL> just type that (as root btw)
<KaiL> no reboot (that would revert the effect)
<KaiL> you just unload that driver and load it again with the VRA disabled
<kkathman> ok..
<KaiL> MrDrBob: the sound didn't work without alsa 1.0.8?
<kkathman> I wonder what happened to my volume control on my desktop?
<kkathman> hmm
<KaiL> they lost their mixers
<kkathman> ok those two statements didnt do anything to fix it
<KaiL> and the akode-mpeg?
<kkathman> trying that now
<kkathman> its installed...but no effect
<kkathman> its just a noisy board I think
<kkathman> lots of ambient noise
<Alfred1881> hey all how can i terminate ALL the printer task, bacause there was an error , and every time i plug my printer, it takes the file 1/3 and it stops moving
<whiskers> Alfred1881, pause printer...go to jobs and cancel
<kkathman> oh well
<kkathman> hehe
<KaiL> kkathman: killall artsd
<KaiL> then try again
<kkathman> try what?
<MrDrBob> KaiL: I don't know what comes with Kubuntu by default, but I compiled my own alsa kernel module, and configured it from scratch, and it worked
<KaiL> to play a file
<kkathman> oh I can play files fine
<MrDrBob> Even though it hadn't done (repeatedly) in RH9 :(
<kkathman> thats NOT the problem
<Alfred1881> whiskers the jobs list is empty
<whiskers> Alfred1881, how can that be if you are printing something
<KaiL> MrDrBob: alsa 1.0.6 modules (as they are in 2.6.10) and alsa 1.0.7 userspace stuff
<kkathman> the porblem is when I DONT play anything...all kinds of little noises happen and when I move windows...theres a hum
<whiskers> Alfred1881, my job list shows what is being printed and what is still in queue
<KaiL> kkathman: then get a real soundcard
<kkathman> KaiL: well prolly not...my Win box has an Audigy so I will just keep it over there :)
<Alfred1881> i just need the command to stop all jobs :)
<whiskers> Alfred1881, just use gnome and go to the job list
<whiskers> Alfred1881, in system under printing in gnome there is a printer option...bring it up and go to the job list...pause printer and cancel all jobs
<MrDrBob> aaaaaaaargh!
<MrDrBob> I can't find akode-mpeg with Kynaptic
<whiskers> Alfred1881, if you click on your printer it should bring up the job list
<KaiL> MrDrBob: enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kkathman> MrDrBob: just sudo apt-get update,  then sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg
<kkathman> oh and that too :)
<MrDrBob> ook
<KaiL> Alfred1881: kontrolcenter -> devices -> printer
<KaiL> there you have a tab for the jobs :)
<KaiL> ...so not...
<MrDrBob> Now the only thing left between me and constant music is the Windows domain :(
<MrDrBob> (All my MP3s are stored on the server, which is only accessible through a Windows 2003 domain)
* KaiL mumbles something about smb:/
<kkathman> KaiL: if I have a CD/DVD rom burner on a samba share (windows) and I share that device, can I not access it from Linux as long as Im on the same network?
* MrDrBob groans about parents who don't like Linux, and OSS
<KaiL> kkathman: you can, but read only
<MrDrBob> crap
<kkathman> hmm ok... then I could not write to it?
<MrDrBob> What's the fix for the kdelibs-data / kdenetwork thingy clash?
<KaiL> MrDrBob: you can integrate Linux into a Windows domain
<kkathman> what if it were the other way around KaiL ?
<KaiL> MrDrBob: kdelibs-data? there: http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh 
<kkathman> ahemmmmmmm  Samba
<MrDrBob> KaiL: I know...it's just a pain
<MrDrBob> KaiL: Thanky
<KaiL> kkathman: same, you can't burn cds over net, as you need driect hardware access
<kkathman> ok... well I was just hoping there was a trick somewhere
<KaiL> MrDrBob: a fixed package is on the way [and might be ready somewhere this year *g*] 
<MrDrBob> kk
<MrDrBob> Hmph...it wants to eat my Kubuntu CD :(
<KaiL> as it reinstalles kcontrol, which behaves silly after the update
<MrDrBob> LOL
<MrDrBob> The choppiness has stopped
<MrDrBob> But now it's playing at about 400% of normal speed
<KaiL> that's not a bug, that's a feature - now you can hear the next covered version already today *G*
<MrDrBob> ...
<Kisain> omg! cs in kubuntu rocks
<MrDrBob> CS?
<MrDrBob> Counter Strike??
<Kisain> i was gettin 56fps on a 16mb vid card o_0
<Kisain> yup
<MrDrBob> hmmm
<MrDrBob> Can you get Steam running happily?
<KaiL> well, CS is old and that cards too ;)
<Kisain> the only prob was there was no sound
<Kisain> no man cz
<MrDrBob> Sound appears to be the topic of the day :P
<Kisain> cs cz i mean
<KaiL> install 'alsa-oss' for sound.
<Kisain> how?
<KaiL> apt-get
<Kisain> this will do what?
<KaiL> apt-get install alsa-oss
<KaiL> never installed anything?
<Kisain> i know what to do but what does it do lol
<Kisain> what does alsa do
<KaiL> install a wrapper for old style oss sound
<Kisain> oh ok i get it
<Kisain> lol
<KaiL> alsa is "advanced linux sound architecture" (the currently used soundsystem)
<Kisain> how come linux can't play multiple sounds from diffrent programs?
<Kisain> nice
<Kisain> i mean at the same time?
<KaiL> normally eigher alsa or your card should do that
<Kisain> like if my teamspeak is running i can't play music or hear system sounds
<MrDrBob> How come it's playing things 4x too fast??!
<Kisain> lol
<KaiL> ah - that's the problem with oss: THAT can not play multiple sounds...
<Kisain> is therea way to get linux to do that?
<Kisain> or is it really rocket scientist hard?
<Kisain> or can i curcumvent it buy putting a nother sound card in?
<KaiL> start teamspeak with "artsdsp teamspeak", then it's go through the kde soundserver and so doen't block the card
<Kisain> oh so run it from the command line?
<KaiL> ^^ was just hoping, he quits
<KaiL> Kisain: or modify the menu entry
<Kisain> oh ok
<Kisain> you rock man ^_^\
<MrDrBob> I don't suppose anyone knows?
<KaiL> MrDrBob: ask google :p
<MrDrBob> Okie dokie
* KaiL never had that and also doesn't want to
<Kisain> brb
<MrDrBob> I think this might be it
<MrDrBob> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23296.html
<error403> Is there anybody here who could talk me through compiling my kernel in a PM?  I've tried multiple times, Googled it and tried several suggestions, and still not got anywhere
<MrDrBob> But I'm running KDE, and this was for GNOME
<MrDrBob> I'm going to try restarting to fix the problem
<whiskers> error403, i told you...it takes practice
<whiskers> error403, plus some distros make it hard to compile the kernel while others make it easy
<error403> lol
<error403> well, im using Kubuntu
<whiskers> error403, i haven't tried on ubuntu because i have so many other problems...but slackware and gentoo make it very easy
<error403> and it is the ONLY distro i have never been able to compile a kernel on...
<whiskers> error403, well there are major screwups on ubuntu...maybe they will be fixed in breezy
<error403> hmmm
<error403> hmmm, is that why there are Ubuntu patches for the kernel source?
<whiskers> error403, i haven't heard of any...but usually the problem is with duplicate headers
<whiskers> error403, you can get around this if you want to track them all down and move some out of the way
<error403> right.....
<whiskers> error403, but it is a major pain
<error403> but, the problems doesnt seem to be compiling
<error403> but booting
<error403> it NEVER boots...
<kkathman> well okie dokie...back again...hmm got some new work to do...always good :)
<whiskers> error403, and there are more serious problems with ubuntu
<error403> like?
<whiskers> error403, like the major glibc srewups
<error403> whiskers: would that explain compiling problems?
<error403> whiskers: but why would it compile fine but then not boot?
<whiskers> error403, no....i told you...if you have a problem compiling the kernel...check for inconsistent headers
<whiskers> error403, well tell lilo or grub to load your new kernel manually
<error403> whiskers: i tried compiling ALL linux filesystems into the kernel, and it still says unable to mount the root fs
<error403> i do
<error403> but it says it cannot mount the root fs on block (0,0)
<error403> which is what everything else is booting fine from
<whiskers> error403, what kind of hardware do you have
<whiskers> error403, are you using raid or that sata crap
<Kisain> thanx dude you have re established my faith in linux
<error403> whiskers: no, im on a laptop :P
<error403> whiskers: just a ATA100 60GB drive
<whiskers> error403, ok...call up a virtual terminal in the kernel and make sure that some devices are being generated
<error403> :S
<whiskers> error403, be sure to compile the kernel with virtual terminal support
<error403> whiskers: virtual terminal?
<whiskers> error403, so you can work without mounting anything
<error403> i got about the best idea ive had in ages....
<error403> im gonna test this shit on a virtual machine... should that make a difference?
<whiskers> error403, what is that....swich to gentoo and get rid of all these headaches
<Kisain> gentoo is for people who have way to much time on thee hands
<whiskers> error403, ok...look for the virtual terminal option in the kernel config....and bring up a shell once you force the kernel with lilo or grub
<error403> whiskers: how do i get the kernel to boot and NOT try to mount file systems etc?
<whiskers> error403, i told you...use lilo or grub to manually load the kernel into ram...then go into a virtual shell before anything is mounted and see what is going on with your devices
<whiskers> error403, try to use mknod to manually create some devices and then see if you can access them
<whiskers> error403, ok...it is very simple
<error403> whiskers: where abouts is this Virtual Terminal option?
<whiskers> error403, it is in the kernel config parameters...look for it
<Kisain> grrrrr....wtf
<Kisain> i was just playin cs now it can't connect to find servers :/
<Kisain> stupid steam
<Kisain> anyone have any ideas?
<error403> whiskers: what command should i be using to compile?
<error403> whiskers: im using make all modules_install install
<whiskers> error403, i told you don't worry about the modules at first...just get you a basic kernel working...you can then go back and add modules
<whiskers> error403, just be sure to include the minimum stuff in your kernel so you can use it
<error403> whiskers: so what should my compile command be?
<whiskers> make mrproper, make config, make, make install,,...don't worry about make modules and make modules-install
<error403> ok
<whiskers> error403, you can do all that extra crap later after you get the basics working
<MrDrBob> Restart didn't solve anything
<error403> whiskers: should i use the command line or X-based config?
<MrDrBob> Although it did confirm my suspicions that something's gone wrong with my login :(
<error403> i suppose its easier to say no to stuff on command line...
<whiskers> error403, it should not make any difference...i always use the command line but people say it is far easier with the graphics approach
<MrDrBob> Anyone know why for some reason I'm now not getting a graphical login?
<MrDrBob> (It gives me a console one)
<whiskers> error403, with the command line you get one thing at a time and you have to know what you are doing so you set consistent options....but they say with the graphical approach you can see all the config options simultaneously
<MrDrBob> I think it's prolly something to do with how I installed my nVidia graphics driver
<whiskers> error403, i have just never got around to using it
<MrDrBob> Runlevels...
<MrDrBob> I'm running in runlevel 2...that's normal isn't it?
<whiskers> MrDrBob, usually 2-5 should be ok
<whiskers> MrDrBob, they are the typical multiuser runlevels
<MrDrBob> Then why aren't I getting a graphical login?
<MrDrBob> whiskers: I can read inittab ;)
<whiskers> MrDrBob, because your video driver is screwed
<MrDrBob> Nope
<MrDrBob> If I log in in the console, and type "sudo startx", X.org will run fine ;)
<MrDrBob> I'm in it now
<whiskers> MrDrBob, well there is more than just inittab
<Cowlike-away> <ol>
<Cowlike-away> 	 <li>rc1.d - Single User Mode</li>
<Cowlike-away> 	 <li>rc2.d - Single User Mode with Networking</li>
<Cowlike-away> 	 <li>rc3.d - Multi-User Mode - boot up in text mode</li>
<MrDrBob> whiskers: Go on then
<Cowlike-away> 	 <li>rc4.d - Not yet Defined</li>
<Cowlike-away> 	 <li>rc5.d - Multi-User Mode - boot up in X Windows</li>
<Cowlike-away> 	 <li>rc6.d - Shutdown</li>
<Cowlike-away> 	</ol>
<Diablo-D3> eww html
<MrDrBob> lol
<MrDrBob> Runlevel 5, then?
<Cowlike-away> run level 5 for x boot
<MrDrBob> okie dokie
<MrDrBob> Thanky
<MrDrBob> I could've sworn it was originally level 2...
<Diablo-D3> hey MrDrBob 
<Diablo-D3> you did something wrong
<Diablo-D3> you dont sudo startx
<Diablo-D3> you just startx
<MrDrBob> Doesn't work
<whiskers> MrDrBob, look in /etc/rc5.d and see what options you have set for runlevel 5 for example
<MrDrBob> I think root has a different $PATH to me
<Diablo-D3> sudo chmod +s /usr/X11R6/bin/xorg
<MrDrBob> kk
<Diablo-D3> iirc ubuntu doesnt do that for xorg
<whiskers> MrDrBob, because there is more to it than just iniitab
<Diablo-D3> MrDrBob: you can also try xinit
<MrDrBob> I haven't touched that file
<whiskers> MrDrBob, well i doubt your runlevels are the problem....try startx and see if it isn't your bad video driver
<Diablo-D3> its a command
<Diablo-D3> similar to startx
<MrDrBob> I'm running in X at the moment!!
<error403> make mrproper
<error403> oops
<error403> wrong window...
<MrDrBob> We're doing kernel compilation now?
<Diablo-D3> error403: whahah
<Cowlike> he's not gonna get x bootup unless he uses run level 5, unless he uses non-standard init files
<whiskers> MrDrBob, oh...well i thought you were the one who said x did not start
<Diablo-D3> Cowlike: wrong
<whiskers> Cowlike, he can alter his init files any way he wants to
<Diablo-D3> I start X all the time from the console
<MrDrBob> whiskers: X isn't starting by default at the moment, but I can start it easily and without error using "sudo startx"
<Cowlike> i know he can but it's non-standard
<Cowlike> hence my comment
<Diablo-D3> how is it nonstandard?
<whiskers> Cowlike, we don't give a shit about standards
<MrDrBob> Cowlike: All I did to alter my init scripts was to temporarily change the runlevel to 1 so that I could install a new graphics driver without X runnign
<Diablo-D3> MrDrBob: but you dolt, you're running as root
<Diablo-D3> MrDrBob: I CAN HACK YOU
<whiskers> Cowlike, that is why gentoo is so popular because it broke all the standards
<MrDrBob> Diablo: I don't usually run as root
<Diablo-D3> yes, but thats the effect of sudo startx
<MrDrBob> In fact, this is the only exception ever ;)
<MrDrBob> I know :(
<Cowlike> diablo, read wtf the run levels mean
<Diablo-D3> Cowlike: read wtf I'm saying
<Cowlike> of course you can alter it
<Diablo-D3> I have not hacked shit, and xinit still works for me.
<Diablo-D3> I'm not sure what MrDrBob didnt do, but he should be able to do it too
<Cowlike> no shit but you won't get graphical login
<Diablo-D3> obviously not
<Diablo-D3> but why would I want something silly like that? I'm already logged in.
<Kisain> dude can you hack me?
* MrDrBob gives up
<Kisain> i'm just curious to see
<Diablo-D3> Kisain: no.
<Kisain> don't hert my shit just try :)
<Kisain> oh ok
<Kisain> damn
<Kisain> oh well
<Cowlike> diablo, THIS is what me asked... <MrDrBob> Anyone know why for some reason I'm now not getting a graphical login?
<Cowlike> comprende now?
<Cowlike> s/me/he/
<whiskers> and you should never impose somebody elses so called standards on anyone else
<whiskers> because nobody gives a shit about standards...what they want is to get things working
<whiskers> and whatever standards you have will just get in the way
<whiskers> and have to be changed and updated
<Cowlike> whiskers, he asked a very simple question. 
<Cowlike> how to get graphical login
<Cowlike> without unusual init scripts, it's trivial
<Cowlike> he was using wrong run level
<whiskers> Cowlike, well i was trying to do that but he said he said he already had x running
<Cowlike> whiskers, the meaning of those run levels has been around for a LONG DAMN time
<Cowlike> all unixes are the same that way
<Cowlike> if YOU wanna do it differently, no problem
<whiskers> Cowlike, no...fuck their meaning...we design them like we want them
<Cowlike> but don't pretend  run levels have no meaning
<Cowlike> design whatever tf you want dude, i don't care. but there is a standard meaning on ALL unixes
<whiskers> Cowlike, they only thing we don't usually change is the option for single user and shutdown run level
<Cowlike> you're just wrong about that
<whiskers> Cowlike, because we like having those options
<Cowlike> i'm not arguing about forcing you to conform
<Cowlike> personally i don't give a shit what you do on YOUR system
<whiskers> Cowlike, and i dont give a shit what you do on your system
<whiskers> likewise
<Cowlike> if the admin at work makes run level 5 boot single user, he fucked up
<whiskers> no he did not...if that is the way he wants his computer to work
<Cowlike> <sigh>  pointless argument
<whiskers> he paid for the hardware and he should be able to use it any way he wants to
<Cowlike> no he did not
<Cowlike> it's a corporate computer, not his personal playground
<Cowlike> other unix users or admins would look at it and say WTF?
<whiskers> Cowlike, oh well i don't give a damn about any of those corporate whores....or any of their problems
<Cowlike> whiskers, don't sit there and pretend the run levels have no meaning to admins and users everywhere
<whiskers> Cowlike, they can design them any way they want them....and you have no business telling someone else what they can and can't do.....Who made you God?
* Diablo-D3 has returned!
<Diablo-D3> <Cowlike> diablo, THIS is what me asked... <MrDrBob> Anyone know why for some reason I'm now not getting a graphical login?
<Diablo-D3> probably because he doesnt have gdm or kdm installed
<Cowlike> no, he further said he's using run level 2 
<Cowlike> and thought that was graphical login
<Cowlike> BY DEFAULT!
<Cowlike> jesus christ
<Cowlike> that was the   whole problem
<Diablo-D3> then why didnt he fix it?
<Cowlike> just boot run level 5 ON ANY DISTRO and you get grahical login
<Cowlike> he DID
<Cowlike> he said thx and left
<Diablo-D3> THEN WHATS THE PROBLEM!?
<Diablo-D3> You people infuriate me
<Cowlike> the problem is you and whiskers arguing that run levels are amorphous words with no meaning
<kkathman> smouche!! how are you today man :)
<Diablo-D3> they are amorphous words with no meaning
<yahalom> kkathman: i changed my dns to a us based dns server and its sooooooooooo fast
<Diablo-D3> no distro follows the fucking standard
<Cowlike> forget linux, boot solaris, hpux, aix, whatever... they are all the same 
<Diablo-D3> even lsb-compliant distros get it wrong
<kkathman> yahalom:  Glad to hear thats working much better for you now :)
<Cowlike> what distro does multi user in rl 2? or no graphical login in rl 5?
<smouche> hey kkathman!
<Cowlike> just name a single distro
<Cowlike> or graphical login in anything but 5?
<Cowlike> just name a single distro
<smouche> ho's your kicker shaping up, kkathman?
<kkathman> smouche looks good!
<kkathman> thanks for those tips last night smouche :)
<Diablo-D3> afk food
<smouche> If Tm_T is around, I want to apologize for thinking he was putting me on about figlet...
<yahalom> kkathman: yeah its my damn isp :(
<kkathman> smouche hes at his parents this weekend I think...at least I know he was with them beginning yesterday afternoon my time
<smouche> you're welcome, kkathman!
<kkathman> smouche I still have no idea whats going on with my file transfers
<smouche> heh heh, did you try figlet, kkathman?  pretty cool.
<kkathman> yeah Ive seen it :)
<kkathman> smouche I am doing everything I need to on my router to forward port ranges for DCC send and receive. And I still cant anything
<smouche> kkathman, I no nothing about bash, so I can't get this to do what I want yet -
<smouche> maybe you know how to fix this command:
<kkathman> but Im wondering if ubuntu defaults their firewall to be active on installation?
<smouche> if I type  figlet hello | nano hello.txt
<kkathman> if thats the case, it could be getting past my firewall, but not the internal one :)
<smouche> I get nano opened, with the file called hello.txt, and the figlet art spelling "hello" in the text
<smouche> but, then nano is frozen and I can't edit or save
<kkathman> awwww
<smouche> I wonder what I need to add to that "figlet hello | nano hello.txt" command...
<kkathman> hmmm got me on that one
<MrDrBob> Cowlike: Can you send me your /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file please? I think my problem lies there
<yahalom> ok bros i lost my gnome after install kde, i assume it was just removed from my xsessions, what and where do i add? thanx
<smouche> I guess I have to learn how to make the figlet program exit after it pipes to that file...
<kkathman> yahalom: that would be unusual...I did not lose mine
<kkathman> smouche that sounds about right
<smouche> kkathman, did you ask about the firewall in #ubuntu?
<kkathman> not yet
<yahalom> kkathman: well it happened before
<yahalom> kkathman: i just need to add it back to xsessions, or something
<smouche> kkathman, would it be feasible to take your linux box off the router, and plug it directly into your - what, dsl, cable? - and check if there's a difference?
<yahalom> kkathman: this is what u do. make gnome.desktop and move it o /usr/share/xsessions
<yahalom> then next time when u login u can choose gnome again (As long as u have gnome on ur system)
<whiskers> Cowlike-away, well Mr. Smartass...hoary boots into the graphical mode on runlevel2 instead of runlevel5 and so what.
<whiskers> Cowlike-away, you asked for an example...so shove that one
<MrDrBob> whiskers: It still doesn't boot graphically at all for me :P
<kkathman> smouche...well I figuratively did that, but putting my local IP outside the firewall in the DMZ
<smouche> ah, now I know what you meant by that; I see.
<kkathman> anyway... its not the firewall smouche, theres nothing set up there
<kkathman> so Im back to square one
<smouche> dumb question maybe, but could your isp be blocking stuff?
<kkathman> smouche not for direct p2p I wouldnt think
<whiskers> MrDrBob, well hard to say because i don't know how you configured your computer compared to mine
<whiskers> MrDrBob, but check all relevant things
<MrDrBob> whiskers: Which would be?? I'm only really used to the RH9 boot process...the Kubuntu (Debian) one is different
<whiskers> MrDrBob, yes every distro is a bit different ...they enjoy the freedom to be unique.
<whiskers> MrDrBob, and they should have that freedom
<MrDrBob> whiskers: Yeah...so what files should I be looking in??
<kkathman> smouche let me try DCCing you if I could?
<MrDrBob> whiskers: I'm not saying they shouldn't have freedom...freedom is good (as in beer)
<smouche> sure kkathman
<smouche> I'm on
<kkathman> ok wait a sec
<whiskers> MrDrBob, well first make sure that x works and you don't have a driver problem shutting it down...then make whatever adjustments you need to so that whatever default runlevel you choose x will be started
<kkathman> there
<kkathman> you see anything?
<MrDrBob> whiskers: X works fine...but I think it might be a login manager thing that is actually the problem...I'll check
<smouche> nothing here, kkathman
<kkathman> crap
<smouche> oops!
<smouche> hang on
<MrDrBob> whiskers: kdm is set to start in runlevels 2-5
<kkathman> this is maddening
<smouche> yeah, I got the request, kkathman
<kkathman> on windows it wasnt that hard
<smouche> sorry, I forgot to switch windows in irssi
<whiskers> MrDrBob, well...type kdm at the command prompt and see if it comes up
<kkathman> ohh ok let me try again
<MrDrBob> whiskers: But I can't find a mention of X anywhere in the /etc/rd*.d/ folders
<smouche> how do I accept that DCC kkathman?
<kkathman> there we go
<kkathman> uhmm...I dunno in irssi
<MrDrBob> whiskers: kdm doesn't like being started from the prompt
<kkathman> in Konversation you get a little box that pops up
<whiskers> MrDrBob, well there is more to it than just inittab and rc.d folders...also notice what is in inet.d folders
<kkathman> maybe irssi doesnt support it
<MrDrBob> whiskers: I've only got an "xorg-common" file (relating to X) in /etc/init.d/
<whiskers> MrDrBob, did you type kdm
<MrDrBob> whiskers: No, I'm in X
<whiskers> MrDrBob, well shutdown x and type kdm 
<kkathman> oh well
<whiskers> MrDrBob, to see if kdm brings it up
<smouche> kkathman, I just need to rtfm!
<MrDrBob> whiskers: OK, just give me a mo ;)
<whiskers> MrDrBob, also watch for a respawn of x in inittab
<kkathman> smouche haha
<kkathman> dont we all sometimes :)
<smouche> weird, kkathman, I typed DCC and now I see "kkathman chat" - but I can't type anything more...
<smouche> ok, I think I got it now, kkathman
<MrDrBob> whiskers: How do you shut down X? *sounds to start n00bish*
<whiskers> MrDrBob, well i use ctrl-alt-backspace...but be sure it is not being respawned
<smouche> well, anyway, we had the DCC connection!
<ZeCrazyTux> hey
<MrDrBob> whiskers: "sudo kdm" did absolutely nothing
<kkathman> smouche lol...want me to try again??
<smouche> yeah
<kkathman> ok here goes
<kkathman> initiating
<smouche> I'm in there, where are you?
<kkathman> I never got the ACK back from you I guess
<smouche> hmm, anyway, #kkathman.
<kkathman> that seems to be the problem
<smouche> when I typed /DCC in response to your "DCC chat from kkathman", that's what irssi gave me
<kkathman> the ACK is coming back on some port that I dont have open I guess
<smouche> interesting
<kkathman> This is all very well documented in mIRC but not documented at all in Konversation
<smouche> I'm sure it's documented to death in irssi, but I'd rather pump Tm_T for info ;)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> well its funny, NO one knows about this
<kkathman> its like the designers of Konvo didnt wan anyone to use the feature
<ZeCrazyTux> where are the kubuntu mirors list for apt-get ?
<ZeCrazyTux> is*
<smouche> ok, but kkathman, do you suppose this is somehow connected to the issue of you not showing up as online in kopete? or coincidence?
<kkathman> smouche I have no idea...but this is DCC, which is more or less peer to peer, while yahoo, AOL are all private networks that are being hacked by GAIM, Kopete etc
<erhan> hi all
<kkathman> smouche gonna try it one more time...being outside the firewall
<kkathman> did you get the notice?
<erhan> how to get mc in kununtu ?
<smouche> yeah, kkathman!
<erhan> i couldnt do it with apt .is anybody know it?
<kkathman> see that tells me its not a firewall issue
<kkathman> cuz Im bypassing it
<kkathman> that means its the program on my system somehow
<smouche> well, all I can tell you is I now have op status apparently in a channel called #kkathman
<smouche> which was created when I typed /DCC in response to your request...
<smouche> you were showing as having joined that channel for a sec, then terminated.
<smouche> erhan, I think mc is already part of the default installation
<erhan> but when i type mc .it didnt get in 
<kkathman> hmmm
<smouche> erhan- did you type it in a terminal?  if you used the run command box, it won't work
<erhan> yea in terminal
<smouche> strange.
<erhan> yea same here
<erhan> thats why i ask 
<kkathman> very odd for sure...it wasnt that hard in windows and mIRC
<smouche> erhan, try "man mc" and see if there's a manual page for it - if so, you should have it on there
<erhan> yea there snt
<smouche> rats, I can't believe it, I was out all day in nasty weather, and now the sun's coming out
<smouche> just when I wanted to take a nap.
<kkathman> smouche since I am not "kicker intensive" I added two more desktops
<maros> kkathman, when you switch between desktops
<maros> why don't the windows in the taskbar disapear?
<kkathman> smouche I'd really love to get a panel just for applications, and then let the kicker show me the running apps
<smouche> congrats, kkathman!  My most used command is Ctrl Alt arrows for switching desktops; got 6
<kkathman> maros:  because they want you to be able in any desktop to get to the program you want to, without having to remember which desktop it was running on
<maros> smouche, ctrl + alt + arrows, doesn't work
<smouche> kkathman, what I did was have a panel on top with only a taskbar (running apps) and the others for app launchers etc
<smouche> sort of like xfce
<maros> kkathman, oh... just thought it would be easier on the eyes, you know.. to feel the desktop is 'clean'
<kkathman> smouche how did you accomplish that
<Diablo-D3> ooh
<kkathman> maros: I thought that too, but I see their reasoning
<smouche> maros, maybe your keyboard layout is different from mine.
<Diablo-D3> I should get around to inquiring about that adblock patch
<maros> smouche, do you mind if I can see a screenshot of your desktop? you too kkathman? I'd really love to see them :)
<smouche> kkathman, if you right click any panel, you can add another panel, then in "configure panel" you can position or size it however you want.
<kkathman> smouche:  I guess I'd like to understand how you split those up that way...I assume you just create a new panel somehow, then let the kicker actually handle running apps and transfer the panel icons to the second?
<smouche> sure maros, but I have no where to post, unless someone has a temp site handy for that?
<maros> smouche, just a min
<kkathman> smouche: gotcha...I'll play with that
<maros> http://www.theimagehosting.com/
<maros> up to 1 MB
<smouche> um, kkathman, basically you just make the new panel, put it where you want, then add stuff to it by right clicking on it
<erhan> brb
<smouche> ok, maros, let me try that, thanks
<maros> smouche, I hope it works :)
<kkathman> smouche how did you "add a new panel"
<kkathman> smouche did you click on the kicker to add another panel?
<maros> smouche, you can also try http://imageshack.us/index3.php
<maros> kkathman, how about a screenshot of your desktop? :)
<kkathman> maros:  I will when I get it the way I like it :)
<kkathman> :)
<kkathman> Im just about there
<maros> kkathman, right... you're fixing the kicker thing ;)
<maros> Im anxiously waiting
<maros> :)
<kkathman> yeah Im trying to find out how to get a second panel created
<maros> you right click the first panel
<kkathman> I dont think that works on the kicker tho
<maros> Add to Panel - Panel - Panel
<maros> try it
<kkathman> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<smouche> kkathman, it's right there -- right click, and Add to panel ---> panel
<kkathman> just didnt go far enough :)
<kkathman> hmm I think I chose the wrong kind of panel
<smouche> ok, maros, I registered and I'm uploading...
<maros> kkathman is probably resizing it to tiny
<maros> smouche, you had to register?
<maros> http://imageshack.us/index3.php   << this one doesn't need you to register
<kkathman> ok
<joda> hey - quick question about network setup. I'm trying to set a static ip, gateway and  dns, but when I define it in knetworkconf, via ControlPanel, the gateway is not saved. I can ping ip adresses, but not www adresses. any idea what I'm doing wrong? or, even better, any idea how I can fix it?
<kkathman> brb
<joda> s
<amichai> guys kubuntu got rid of my gnome :(
<joda> maybe one of you can tell me which file contains the network settings?
<Kisain> i have a question can you guys help?
<kkathman> ok smouche its not doing what I want to do
<smouche> rats, the .png is too big, won't let me upload.
<maros> smouche.. just a min
<Kisain> i have a hard drive on another system......
<maros> I'll find a place where you can upload 1.5 megs
<smouche> maros, sorry, I don't have time to compress these shots right now, so later...
<Kisain> i want to create a folder on my system called storage 
<maros> smouche, alright... np
<smouche> kkathman, whats the trouble?
<Kisain> and i want to do it so that it's in the begining of kon
<Kisain> where the bin boot dev folders are
<Kisain> and i want to take all the data off of a hd thats on my network and dump it in there
<Kisain> than network it
<Kisain> how do i do this?
<kkathman> smouche: what I want, is to have the kicker exclusively have the control center, apps, the tray and clock
<smouche> yeah, so?
<kkathman> smouche; then I want the opened apps to be on the second panel
<smouche> just remove everything else, and there you are.
<kkathman> but when I open an app it appears on the second AND first panel
<smouche> kkathman, so remove from one panel, add to another.
<smouche> it takes time
<kkathman> yeah but try opening a new app
<kkathman> it will be on both panels
<smouche> you can't "move" from one panel to another, you have to build each panel from scratch
<Kisain> can some one tell me how to do this
<smouche> kkathman - can you im me on kopete for a sec?
<kkathman> sure
<Kisain> how to create and network a folder in kubuntu?
<Kisain> and make it accessable to windows xp?
<yahalom> no one here can explain to me why kde got rid of my gnome?
<Bicchi> I am experiencing a lot of ghosting with my monitor. I have an ATI radeon 9800 video card with a fairly new system. I have also tried using the fglrx driver and this provides not help.
<Bicchi> Could it be the refresh rate that i have used in my xorg.conf?
<kkathman> ok got the kicker and taskbars lined out :) 
<kkathman> yay
<flames> hi, if i click a mailto: link, open evolution wizard, but i prefer thunderbird, where can i change default mailto protocol application?
#kubuntu 2006-05-08
<dave40> then killa -9 that apps pid#
<dave40> does that make sense?
<dave40> soz - kill -9 (the process id, eg 2351)
<steveire> I'll try. thanks
<dave40> you'll see it on the left of teh output from "ps ax", in a terminal
<dave40> man ! I always alwasy type "teh"! :-(
<steveire> thanks. It worked
<dave40> another good one is:
<steveire> downthemall in firefox is being a cunt
<dave40> fuser -c /dev/"whatever your cdrom/dvd device is"
<dave40> it shows which  process is holding the cdrom and preventing it from opening
<dave40> then you can "kill -9 " that process id :-)
<dave40> or you just use : fuser -ck /dev/whatever, but that often makes X restart which can be a bitch
<steveire> Linux is complicated. Very overwelming when you start out...
<dave40> ja
<dave40> but M$ was too when you started out
<dave40> people forget
<dave40> and Linux is much much more fun
<dave40> start installing mencoder and acidrip and k9 and you'll see :-)
<steveire> very very true :)
<dave40> you have a decent graphics card?
<steveire> I'm not sure what's on this laptop.
<steveire> What are those apps?
<dave40> dvd ripping
<steveire> k9 is modelling?
<steveire> ah
<dave40> soz - k9copy
<dave40> mencoder can rip just about anything
<dave40> cli though - but there's lots of docs online
<dave40> you know DVDshrink for windows?
<dave40> I'm gone
<beingmrkenny> I've royally fscked everything up! i resized my screen, then when i restarted X the screen came up completely garbled. Is there a way of resetting the display to default through the command line (recovery mode works fine, obviously)
<vanhammersly> beingmrkenny: have you tried
<vanhammersly> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vanhammersly> ?
<beingmrkenny> no, but I will...
<CaNsA> i have a 20g hdd in my lappy. i have kubuntu installed to a 10g partition #1, a swap on #5, then i installed winxp on the on a 9.5g partition. dual boot didnt happpen. i have installed grub to the mbr and have managed to enter kubuntu again. but now, windows isnt listed in a boot menu. any help would be class
<vanhammersly> xp has to be first, i believe
<vanhammersly> you running breezy or dapper kubuntu?
<CaNsA> breezy
<vanhammersly> i'd clean install and start again
<beingmrkenny> vanhammersly: thanks, hope this works!
<vanhammersly> can:
<vanhammersly> CaNsA: try this video
<vanhammersly> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=
<CaNsA> vanhammersly, there must a way of fixing this with out spending an entire day doing it again
<vanhammersly> xp install is the longest
<CaNsA> no its not
<CaNsA> i have spent 10 hrs doing the installs
<vanhammersly> did linux install take long?
<vanhammersly> 10 hours?
<CaNsA> yeah
<vanhammersly> whoa
<vanhammersly> didn't take me that long
<vanhammersly> about three
<CaNsA> its a shitty cd drive on the laptop
<vanhammersly> ah
<vanhammersly> gotcha
<vanhammersly> hmmm
<vanhammersly> well, check the video
<vanhammersly> see if you set the boot paramaters correctly
<vanhammersly> i think probably not
<CaNsA> k
<vanhammersly> in my opinion, best bet is proper reinstall
<ports-> hey
<Seantater> Hot do I get quicktime to work?
<Seantater> s/hot/how
<vanhammersly> mplayer
<vanhammersly> i think ubuntu forums has a walkthrough
<vanhammersly> can't find link now
<vanhammersly> maybe try automatix
<_tonia> hi everybody
<steveire> Anyone use downthemall with ff? there's noone in #ff
<_tonia> what can i do to take hi id in amule?
<vanhammersly> Seantater: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84742
<steveire> can anyone coonnect to irc.mozilla.org?
<_tonia> can anyone help me with my problem? heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<dave40> what is it? - just got here
<_tonia> what can i do to take hi id in amule?
<dave40> heh
<dave40> the file sharing prog?
<Seantater> easyubuntu crashes on my computer and will not start..
<Seantater> is it still possible to get quicktime to work -- I'm not afraid of the CLI
<dave40> can you start it in a terminal and see error messages
<_tonia> dave40: yeah
<_tonia> so?/
<dave40> emule - don't you have to upload a lot first?
<_tonia> i don't know
<vanhammersly> Seantater: try automatix
<vanhammersly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405&highlight=kubuntu+automatix
<dave40> I don't use it - or perhaps make  a lot available assume by hi id you mean you get preference?on download
<vanhammersly> there's a kubuntu link at bottom
<vanhammersly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151387
<Seantater> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/694525 is the problem with easyubuntu
<_tonia> dave40:  do you use any 2P2 program?
<vanhammersly> dunno
<vanhammersly> maybe
<Seantater> okay -- I'll try automatix
<vanhammersly> i used automatix and it went w/out a hitch
<vanhammersly> it takes a little bit
<_tonia> what takes a little bit
<_tonia> ?
<vanhammersly> automatix
<_tonia> what is this
<vanhammersly> takes a little while for it to get and install everything
<_tonia> i am new to linux
<vanhammersly> a script that installs useful packages
<dave40> you don't use synaptic or adept?
<Seantater> oops -- can't use automatix.. It does not work on dapper
<vanhammersly> i do
<dave40> define "useful"
<Shadowmil> Hey, I am tryar.ing to install Firefox on Kubuntu 5.10, I downloaded the the tar.gz file, and pulled thecontents out into the /etc/firefox folder, what do I need next to install it?
<dave40> :-)
<vanhammersly> ha!
<_tonia> synaptic
<ports-> anyone upgraded from Breezy to Dapper?
<dave40> firefox - there's a version available in dapper
<vanhammersly> ports:
<vanhammersly> i updated
<Seantater> ports-: yes
<ports-> Shadowmil:  just install Firefox via Adept
<ports-> how did the upgrade work out?
<vanhammersly> meh
<vanhammersly> not too bad
<Seantater> so I still can;t use quicktime?
<dave40> you mean view quicktime?
<ports-> vanhammersly:  anything broken?
<Shadowmil> port, how?
<dave40> movies I mean?
<Seantater> yes, quicktime movies
<ports-> Shadowmil: menu > utilities > Adept  search for Firefox
<_tonia> ok i will try myself
<ports-> err its under System not Utilities
<vanhammersly> do a search for w32codecs
<vanhammersly> for quicktime
<dave40> have you installed the restricted packages?
<Seantater> which restricted packages?
<Shadowmil> ports: I do not have that, at lest where you said it should be
<Seantater> search where?
<vanhammersly> internets
<Seantater> I've looked at the restrictedformats page on the wiki
<vanhammersly> ubuntu forums good for it
<Shadowmil> ports: I am useing verison 5.10 which is not the newest verison, I might not have that
<ports-> Shadowmil: menu > System > Adept  search for Firefox
<dave40> ja - ubuntu forum was where I saw it
<Shadowmil> ports :(  Might it have another name then Adept?
<dave40> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Shadowmil> found it
<Shadowmil> thanks
<Seantater> dave40: already tried it..
<Seantater> ah -- read it over again -- i'll try it..
<dave40> :-D
<dave40> I have to do that a lot - re-read I mean
<dave40> specially at one in the morning
<Shadowmil> ports, it says its installed, but its not in my menu,  what folder might it be in?
<dave40> soz - what is this "ports"?
<dave40> try running the name from the command line
<Shadowmil> ports the person
<dave40> you often have to restart X to get the menus updated
<dave40> ah! *embarrassed*
<dave40> so you want firefox?
<dave40> it's mozilla-firefox I think
<Spudchat> ok, i just reinstalled and followed the guide on the restricted formats page for how to play avi files and all that, but the problem is that only totem supports playing of those formats i would like to use kaffeine
<Spudchat> any ideas on what i should install? im using kubuntu dapper
<dave40> um - I have the same problem - just living with it for now
<Spudchat> hmm ok
<dave40> not ok :-)
<Spudchat> eheh not much i can do about it though :P
<h3sp4wn> libxineextracodecs ?
<dave40> in kaffeine - click on settings-->xine engine settings
<Spudchat> libxineextracodecs are not found
<vanhammersly> i use mplayer
<vanhammersly> in kaffeine
<h3sp4wn> Spudchat: have you installed the win32 codecs (as specified in the restricted formats page)
<dave40> just type libxine -it's actually libxine-extracodecs
<Spudchat> yes
<Spudchat> E: Couldn't find package libxine
<dave40> thank for that :-)
<Spudchat> im pretty sure i have all the repos enabled
<dave40> have you enabled all youtr repositories?
<Spudchat> hmm it seems i missed the multiverse maybe? i see backports bugfixes and universe
<dave40> it is in multiverse yes - just checked
<luterano> sou novo no ubuntu
<luterano> algum pode me ajudar ?
<bixter> whats backports for? do I need that with multiverse installed?
<bixter> err set?
<mrfishhat> Anyone want to help with networking issues?
<Spudchat> allright finally enabled multiverse and installed libxine-extracodecs
<Spudchat> woooooohooooooooooooo thanks a lot for the help fellas it works
<Spudchat> bixter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Spudchat> mrfishhat, what kind of networking?
<bixter> Spudchat ty
<waylandbill> anyone know when dapper officially comes out?
<bixter> does any1 use backports?
<apokryphos> waylandbill: current release date is set for first of june
<waylandbill> apokryphos: cool. ty
<waylandbill> just got dsl today... I'm lovin it. :-)
<apokryphos> =)
<waylandbill> finally entered the 21st century... heck... I've even got running water too  :-D
<apokryphos> nice
<waylandbill> only thing breezy bothers me with is can't warm reboot and clock drifts unless I use ntpdate often. Suse didn't do that, but I find kubuntu easier to use other than those two quirks.
<waylandbill> the clock is dealable with though with a crontab that fixes the clock regularly.
<waylandbill> it's gotta be a kernel difference or something.
<visik7> warm reboot u mean using kexec ?
<visik7> and what clock drifts ?
<_mrfishhat> its just i keep losing my connection
<beingmrkenny> i've broken everything again! tried to reconfigure xwindows after chaning the display resolution using the administration tools. When I started up the screen was all garbled so I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. When I started up again, it presented me with the login screen, but when i entered my details the login screen came back again
<_mrfishhat> whilst no one else seems to
<beingmrkenny> i'm guessing this has something to do with xwindows, but can't figure out what
<beingmrkenny> it definately recognises my password, cos it rejects false ones...
<protocol1> thats weird when I closed a window stream running on ff1.5.0.2 it was still playing?
<protocol1> will Kubuntu 6.0.6 be out the same time dapper is released?
<m_memmory> can anyone help?  I originally installed Ubuntu 6.06 and have been using that and I decided that I'd try out KDE.  So I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.  It installed everything and I was then, eventually, asked which environment I wanted to use and I selected KDE
<m_memmory> but I've just restarted and it's booted into Gnome again
<beingmrkenny> before you login, there's a menu button that has some options. click KDM (or KDE) that'll log you into the KDE
<beingmrkenny> does the kubuntu login thingy come up?
<m_memmory> the kubuntu login does show up
<m_memmory> also, when loading, the kubuntu loading screen came up instead of ubuntu
<beingmrkenny> yeah,there should be a a blue Menu button, click on that and then on Session type. The option you want is KDE
<beingmrkenny> i just checked :)
<m_memmory> cool
<m_memmory> thanks - I'll try it now
<m_memmory> it worked.. thanks beingmrkenny
<beingmrkenny> oh good, i'm glad
<beingmrkenny> now if only i can get mine to work!!!!
<m_memmory> lol
<m_memmory> I'd offer some help... but I've not had much use of KDE before (really I'm new to Linux - I just like to learn new stuff)
<beingmrkenny> yeah, me too
<beingmrkenny> i managed to break it so that after i login, it gives me the login screen straight back again
<beingmrkenny> it's very annoying
<m_memmory> I can imagine that would be very annoying
<beingmrkenny> yeah, i'm considering just reinstalling the whole thing and having done with it
<protocol1> KDE  is nice
<beingmrkenny> oh i love KDE, just can't make it work again :'(
<HymnToLife> beingmrkenny> check permissions of your /home
<protocol1> i preffer it over gnome for some reason
<beingmrkenny> hymntolife: how can i do that?
<HymnToLife> basically, sudo chown -r username /home/username && sudo chmmod -R 644 /home/username should do the trick
<HymnToLife> chmod*
<HymnToLife> if that's the issue, I had the same thing with my GNOME once
<beingmrkenny> and just put that in the command line thingy for the terminal login?
* CellarDoor has been reading up on KDE4
<HymnToLife> yep; after logging in of course
<beingmrkenny> chown?
<beingmrkenny> dammit, operation not permitted
<m_memmory> I think it could be chmod
<HymnToLife> beingmrkenny> with sudo ?
<beingmrkenny> yeah, logged in as sudo -i and it didn't throw any errors
<beingmrkenny> crapulence, it didn't work
<beingmrkenny> basically i get the kubuntu login screen, and when i type in my user and pass it disappears and the screen goes blank, but then it reappears as if i hadn't logged in in the first place
<beingmrkenny> oooh, could not start kstartupcongif. Check your installation
<beingmrkenny> that's new
<beingmrkenny> oh i could cry! this is so frustrating!
<HymnToLife> reinstall everything :)
<beingmrkenny> yeah i was thinking that
<beingmrkenny> alas, all that work for nothing! and all because i tried to change the screen resolution, it is so bizarre
<beingmrkenny> oh well, i'm just going to admit defeat and go to bed :( it's so disappointing!
<beingmrkenny> is there anyway to uninstall grub?
<beingmrkenny> i think what i'm going to do is wait for dapper to come out properly before i start tinkering with it
<h3sp4wn> beingmrkenny: switch to kdm from gdm
<beingmrkenny> i can'
<beingmrkenny> t login
<beingmrkenny> to either
<h3sp4wn> beingmrkenny: sudo rm -rf .kde (will delete all kde settings and recreate next time you login)
<Seantater> I tried kaffeine, totem, kmplayer, and totem-xine, with w32codecs, with ffmpeg, but I *_/STILL/_* cannot watch a .mov!
<beingmrkenny> oooh sounds like it might work!
<apokryphos> Seantater: example file?
<Seantater> beingmrkenny: just in case you need them I suggest you just rename it..
<Seantater> apokryphos: http://movies.apple.com/movies/us/apple/getamac_ads1/viruses_480x376.mov
<Seantater> apokryphos: I liked the first one and wanted to see the rest..
<apokryphos> don't you  need libquicktime1 or something?
<apokryphos> !find quicktime
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'quicktime' (4 shown): libquicktime-dev ;; libquicktime1 ;; quicktime-utils ;; quicktime-x11utils.
<Seantater> but which one?
<beingmrkenny> Seantater: rename what, and how?
<h3sp4wn> sudo mv .kde .kdebackup
<apokryphos> Seantater: that file works fine for me with xine
<apokryphos> (with no w32codecs)
<Seantater> apokryphos: how?!
<apokryphos> I think I have quicktime libs though
<Seantater> apokryphos: I've tried over and over and it says xine cannot decode it
<apokryphos> install the above
<Seantater> okay -- libquicktime1 then..
<Seantater> and I think I'll uninstall the rest..
<apokryphos> Seantater: install libquicktime1 and quicktime-utils quicktime-x11utils
<apokryphos> no need
* apokryphos is really looking for a wmv9 file though
<beingmrkenny> it's telling me there's no file or directory
<h3sp4wn> what is your username ?
<beingmrkenny> my username?
<h3sp4wn> yes ...
<beingmrkenny> maerk
<h3sp4wn> spelt like that ?
<beingmrkenny> indeed
<h3sp4wn> sudo mv /home/maerk/.kde /home/maerk/.kdeold
<beingmrkenny> right, it seemed to accept that, but it didn't confirm it or anything
<elknof1> does enybody knows how to partition a usd hard drive
<beingmrkenny> poo, no effect, still logs in as kubuntu and then failes
<beingmrkenny> oh i don't believe this! it's so annoying!!!
<apokryphos> elknof1: install gparted
<vanhammersly> beingmrkenny: what happened?
<elknof1> thanks
<AngryElf> hey all, i asked in #ubuntu but you guys might know better.....i'm trying to compile Amarok on #ubuntu and ./configure is complaining about missing KDE headers.......is there a package for this, i cant seem to find one
<AngryElf> on ubuntu....not the channel :/
<apokryphos> AngryElf: sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<apokryphos> !build-dep
<ubotu> APT's build-dep tool will automatically resolve build dependencies for you. Simply sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<AngryElf> then i can ./configure and make etc?
<h3sp4wn> beingmrkenny: login to the console and just run xinit then try to run startkde from the terminal then you can see the error messages
<beingmrkenny> vanhammersly: well, from the top, i was running kubuntu and it was all fine, then i resized the desktop resolution. then i restarted, cos it told me to, and the screen was completely garbled, I used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> AngryElf: you should be able to, yes.
<AngryElf> sweet
<AngryElf> thanx
<elknof1> does it matters that i have kde??
<beingmrkenny> and then when i tried to to login again it wouldn't let me
<elknof1> i mean gparted is for gnome... isnt it?
<apokryphos> elknof1: it doesn't matter, nope.
<elknof1> ok
<elknof1> thanks
<apokryphos> gparted is more mature than qtparted, which is the Qt-equivalent
<vanhammersly> can't log in to kde at all?
<beingmrkenny> no, i enter username and pass, click login, screen goes blank, and then the login screen comes right back
<apokryphos> beingmrkenny: kill kdm and then startx manually and tell us the output
<apokryphos> beingmrkenny: kill kdm by (i) going to another tty (Alt+Ctrl+F1), and (ii) sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<elknof1> hey really... thanks  this konversation tool is awesome...  i wouldnt have an idea of what to do if it wasnt cause of this
<elknof1> thanks
<apokryphos> :)
<vanhammersly> beingmrkenny: new video card or drivers?
<beingmrkenny> apokryphos: sorry, completely confused :S
<WhyM> Hi all, it seems after today's updates Dapper won't boot anymore... :'( Does anyone have a clue?
<apokryphos> beingmrkenny: type ctrl+alt+F1
<apokryphos> beingmrkenny: then login and sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<beingmrkenny> um, no no no, I just did that thing with dpkg reconfigure and it all went mad
<beingmrkenny> !
<ubotu> beingmrkenny: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<apokryphos> beingmrkenny: then just type plain "startx", and let us know the output
<beingmrkenny> oh right, first I lose the maerk@ubuntu thing, then it tells me there are timeouts waiting for locking authority file#
<beingmrkenny> /.Xauthority
<apokryphos> can you paste the exact output?
<apokryphos> only the parts that mention "error"
<apokryphos> (not warnings)
<reiki> apokryphos: ok I like the blue :)
<beingmrkenny> erorr isn't there specifically
<beingmrkenny> xauth: timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority
<beingmrkenny> is what it says
<apokryphos> reiki: cool 8). KDE is a lot better :P
<reiki> hehe
<apokryphos> beingmrkenny: there's no mention at all there of "error"?
<apokryphos> you wouldn't be taken back to the black screen if there wasn't one...
<beingmrkenny> no
<beingmrkenny> isn't this fun!
<Seantater> apokryphos: phooey..
<beingmrkenny> no no erros, just time outs
<Seantater> apokryphos: I installed what you said -- to no avail..
<beingmrkenny> another file: //.serverauth.5009
<apokryphos> beingmrkenny: looks like you mucked up your permissions for your x server
<beingmrkenny> hooray!
<apokryphos> is it the ~/.Xauthority file that it complains about?
<beingmrkenny> i have no idea how i managed that. I thought I was good with computers!
<beingmrkenny> /.Xauthority to quote it exactly
<beingmrkenny> oops... there's two slashes
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> reconfigure your xorg and if the problem persists then let me know
<vanhammersly> i suggested that earlier
<beingmrkenny> that's what started thewhole thing off in the frist place
<vanhammersly> sounds like this is what started
<apokryphos> beingmrkenny: so try it again
<apokryphos> what graphics card do you have?
<vanhammersly> how are you configuring video card?
<vanhammersly> apokryphos: sorry
<apokryphos> for what? :)
<vanhammersly> apokryphos: jumping on same question. i think you're helping more than me
<beingmrkenny> heavens only knows, I'm afraid. Well it was working absolutely perfectly before!
<apokryphos> vanhammersly: no worries 8)
<apokryphos> beingmrkenny: well, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now
<apokryphos> select driver "vesa"
<apokryphos> ....if you don't know which card you have
<apokryphos> though lspci|grep -i vga will probably tell you
<beingmrkenny> yeah, selected vesa last time around...
<billytwowilly> how do I turn off the playlist in kaffeine?
<beingmrkenny> ok, what info do you want?
<apokryphos> beingmrkenny: did you configure it? Did it finish?
<beingmrkenny> yeah, it finished
<beingmrkenny> the login n screen appears at 1024 and not flickering wildly, so it seems fine
<h3sp4wn> billytwowilly: settings toolbars then untick playlist toolbar
<apokryphos> you typed startx?
<beingmrkenny> (before the res was massive and it flickered far too slowly)
<apokryphos> incorrect refresh rate/resolution
<beingmrkenny> yes, that was it
<beingmrkenny> yes, typed startx and got the timeout messages
<Armagguedes> hello
<billytwowilly> h3sp4wn: that keeps the playlist around, just doesn't have the playlist toolbar...
<apokryphos> beingmrkenny: huh? It's not working?
<billytwowilly> h3sp4wn: I want to disable it completely. I don't want a playlist to be kept.
<Armagguedes> i have this huge problem concerning burned DVDs, which i cant read no matter what
<Armagguedes> data dvds w/ video files whose filesystem is iso9660+joliet
<vanhammersly> beingmrkenny: have you given your pc a restart?
<Armagguedes> i've documented the best i can @ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=963336 and would appreciate any help
<beingmrkenny> vanhammersly: many, many times :
<vanhammersly> do you have a video card installed, or integrated video card?
<vanhammersly> like an ati or nvidia card?
<beingmrkenny> VGA Compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
<beingmrkenny> I did that grep thing
<vanhammersly> word
<vanhammersly> i had problems w/ ati card as well
<vanhammersly> breezy or dapper?
<beingmrkenny> dapper!
<beingmrkenny> it's the only one that (supposedly) supports my wireless adapter without having to mess around with ndiswrapper
<h3sp4wn> beingmrkenny: what wireless adapter (chipset)
<beingmrkenny> rausb0? It's belkin, and the part no is 7050D, something like that
<beingmrkenny> F5D7050
<vanhammersly> beingmrkenny: take a look at this post
<vanhammersly> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283
<vanhammersly> ati drivers are a pain, though.
<beingmrkenny> ok i tried some of that, but ran into
<beingmrkenny> "not found" errors
<vanhammersly> okay
<vanhammersly> what was not found?
<beingmrkenny> thing is, it was working perfectly until i changed the res/refresh rate
<beingmrkenny> package linux-restricted-modules
<vanhammersly> i see
<vanhammersly> do you have ati drivers installed?
<beingmrkenny> i don't know i'm afraid
<vanhammersly> now, also, when you say changed res/refresh how did you do that?
<vanhammersly> was it through dpkg-reconfigure?
<beingmrkenny> no i did it through the GUI, when kubuntu was still working
<beingmrkenny> there was a nice sliding bar, it was lovely :)
<vanhammersly> what comes up when you enter fglrxinfo
<vanhammersly> ?
<beingmrkenny> i get bashed! command not found
<h3sp4wn> Its not a radeon so you don't want use fglrx
<vanhammersly> right
<beingmrkenny> sorry this must be so frustrating for you guys!
<vanhammersly> naw, i feel bad
<vanhammersly> i suggested that one thing and now you're out
<beingmrkenny> no not at all, this whole linux thing has been a big experiment, and nothing so far is irreversible, if the worst comes to the worst I'll just reformat the partition and start again
<beingmrkenny> i just want to make it work without having to resort to drastic measures like that :D
<vanhammersly> beingmrkenny: yeah, no doubt
<vanhammersly> and vesa doesn't work for video
<beingmrkenny> well, it feels too much like giving up :D plus it's so tantalisingly close!
<vanhammersly> so when you get into dpkg and it asks for video card, have you tried the ati selection?
<beingmrkenny> no... will do hang on
<vanhammersly> if so, does it properly recognize your video card afterwards?
<beingmrkenny> but first, I'm totally confused as to how this will fix the login problem!!!
<vanhammersly> i wasn't able to login with my ati card before changing the xserver-xorg settings
<vanhammersly> i could login then it would hang
<vanhammersly> i don't know that this will fix it
<beingmrkenny> right, well it's worth a shot
<beingmrkenny> seems so unrelated! the marvels of computer science!
<vanhammersly> ha!
<beingmrkenny> ho ho "xservers-xorg is not installed"
<vanhammersly> no
<beingmrkenny> yup, tried it under maerk and root
<vanhammersly> that's what happens when you type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<h3sp4wn> kenny: can you run xinit from a terminal ?
<beingmrkenny> yes, if you mean the font changes to a more "modern" looking one
<beingmrkenny> hehe
<vanhammersly> wha?
<vanhammersly> huh
<h3sp4wn> ?
<beingmrkenny> sorry for this blasphemy, but before it looked like MS-DOS, but now it looks more like a modern OS. I mean the text is nicer and there's an upright cursor, haha
<beingmrkenny> does that make more sense?
<h3sp4wn> have you loaded xinit ?
<beingmrkenny> well, i think so
<beingmrkenny> it tells me server is already active for display 0
<beingmrkenny> when i type xinit again
<h3sp4wn> and it starts up and there is just a teminal in white in one corner ?
<beingmrkenny> yes!
<h3sp4wn> try doing sudo aptitude install enlightenment
<h3sp4wn> we will just test from another windows manager to check is working
<h3sp4wn> then try running kde from the terminal and see what the errors are
<beingmrkenny> o packagaes installed, upgraded 0 to remove
<beingmrkenny> right, how do i run KDE?
<h3sp4wn> run startkde
<beingmrkenny> what do you know, it appears to be working
<h3sp4wn> but the debug messages will be displayed on the terminal
<beingmrkenny> KDE is up and running!
<vanhammersly> nice!
<beingmrkenny> and it's got the proper resolution and everything
<beingmrkenny> wow, it's like a black cloud has lifted :D
<beingmrkenny> so does anybody know why that worked?
<h3sp4wn> because it avoided gdm/kdm
<beingmrkenny> ah i see
<beingmrkenny> well i've written that down for future reference
<h3sp4wn> one of is not working properly
<h3sp4wn> you don't want have have to do that really every time
<beingmrkenny> is there a way of getting it fixed? i mean, will upgrading help?
<beingmrkenny> oh i love linux, it's so gorgeous! and when it works again it's like the sun comes out :D
<h3sp4wn> what are you currently running ?
<h3sp4wn> upgrading to dapper are you talking about #?
<beingmrkenny> program-wise, or OS wish
<beingmrkenny> oh I'm already on Dapper
<mrfishhat> how is dapper?
<beingmrkenny> I installed one of the flight disks for Ubuntu and got kubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> did you just install kubuntu or crossgrade from ubuntu
<mrfishhat> i was contemplating leaving breezy for the dap
<beingmrkenny> mrfishhat: I love it! I just like the interfact, it's more intuitive for windows users, and there's more options
<ubuntu> how can i know the ubuntu version im runningh ?
<beingmrkenny> i don't know, it just feels more linuxy :D
<mrfishhat> beingmrkenny: would you recommend the upgrade?
<beingmrkenny> ubuntu: you might find it in the help files
<h3sp4wn> beingmrkenny: do ls -la /dev | grep null
<beingmrkenny> mrfishhat: (great name) um, dapper is currently in beta, so unless you're quite happy to sit through lots of setup, it might be best to wait til June
<ubuntu>  Kubuntu Dapper Drake: the 6.04 Release. <- in about kubuntu make file
<ubuntu> help file
<h3sp4wn> beingmrkenny: if you don't get crw-rw-rw- then that may be it
<beingmrkenny> that might be it, i'm really not sure to be honest, i've only just started with linux myself :D
<h3sp4wn> do a sudo aptitude update sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<h3sp4wn> alot of kde packages have been changed recently (i.e today)
<beingmrkenny> yup, downloading them now
<mrfishhat> beingmrkenny: by setup do you mean manual installs?
<beingmrkenny> h3sp4wn: do you have a URL at all, so I can post it to my blog by (small) way of saying thanks
<mrfishhat> beingmrkenny: or an automated installer
<beingmrkenny> mrfishhat: i mean sitting around on the IRC channels asking for help and typing lots of weird looking things into your screen :D#
<h3sp4wn> beingmrkenny: http://www.dirtytechno.org - but its nothing to do with linxu
<h3sp4wn> beingmrkenny: http://www.dirtytechno.org - but its nothing to do with linux
<mrfishhat> beingmrkenny: ah well till june!
<beingmrkenny> no, that's cool, i'll do that at some point. Well, I think I'm going to call it a night!
<beingmrkenny> mrfishhat: that's what I said, but I managed to get it working alright!
<beingmrkenny> well, the lovely people here managed to get it working :D
<MEtaLpREs> is there anyway to get flash 8 working on linux?
<mrfishhat> download the file
<mrfishhat> and use wine
<mrfishhat> thats what i do
<beingmrkenny> right, well, good night folks!
<mrfishhat> bye
<raymond_> anyone up?
<mrfishhat> was it wise of me to apt-get the entire kde package?
<mrfishhat> even thou i already have kubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, seems a bit pointless.
<reiki> ok well... I'm not sure why... but KDE seems to take longer to update when you make a change. Things kind of freeze for a few seconds and then it's ok. Is that maybe because it's not the default? Maybe because I just installed the kubuntu-desktop on what WAS a Ubuntu (Gnome) system?
<apokryphos> reiki: nope
<apokryphos> though, got any examples?
<reiki> heheh... ok... then what gives? I expected a bit snappier performance
<CheeseBurgerMan> I only notice it when I enable the pseudo-transparency in the Crystal win-deco
<reiki> example: change a desktop setting. Hit Apply... freeze.... done!
<theverant> I broke Adept... can anyone help?  It was updating, and froze the system.  I rebooted and now it will only open in viewer mode
<reiki> CheeseBurgerMan: I'm still trying to FIND transparency. I selected it in a couple places but I don't see anything being transparent
<theverant> how can I release the database?
<CheeseBurgerMan> reiki: Have you enabled the composite in your xorg.conf?
<apokryphos> reiki: what desktop setting?
<reiki> apokryphos: almost any desktopsetting. Almost any configuration change to anything... hit apply... freeze... then it's ok
<reiki> CheeseBurgerMan: manual edit?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep
<apokryphos> reiki: it's pretty snappy here...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Snappy over here too.
<reiki> apokryphos: oh I don't doubt it. I'm thinking I played with something I shouldn't (that didn't take long now DID it...)
<reiki> maybe I need to UNselect anything that says transparency
<CheeseBurgerMan> No...you probably need to edit the xorg.conf and restart the X server. :P
<reiki> CheeseBurgerMan: and my little 64meg card is gonna be ok with composite enabled?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Works OK on my 32MB ATI X200M
<reiki> ok I'll give it a go :)
<protocol1> I cant wait to get me a computer desk
<reiki> protocol1: want mine? 60" oak rolltop, double pedestal
<reiki> yYOU move it
<reiki> :)
<clearcam> hey
<clearcam> whats up every one
<protocol1> haha....I preffer metal
<protocol1> 5 year warranty
<reiki> CheeseBurgerMan: in the xorg.conf file... searched for composite... not found
<CheeseBurgerMan> reiki: Just a minute, I'll find what you need to add.
<CheeseBurgerMan> reiki:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/Xorg_X11_and_Transparency#Setting_up_X_Composite_Extension
<reiki> grrr... ok ... how to edit with sudo? hehehe... I feel stupid all over again
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<apokryphos> if you want transparency go for xgl
<apokryphos> not old composite extension
<CheeseBurgerMan> apokryphos: Not in breezy.
<apokryphos> old composite is buggy and slow if you don't have a great card
<reiki> I'm not in Breezy
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then xgl. :P
<apokryphos> reiki: /msg ubotu xgl
<CheeseBurgerMan> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<apokryphos> if you  have.. time :)
<reiki> ack... that looks terrible
<reiki> :)
<reiki> looks almost like cooking... but the recipe is written in a foreign language
<reiki> AND... the cook has had too much wine
<reiki> wow... unchecked transparency in Window Decoration and that IMMEDIATELY speeded things up
<reiki> and it appears I'm not having that few seconds of freeze
<reiki> so... advice is... don't select transparency if you haven't messed with XGL or composite
<rr72> how do i know what version im rnning?
<yogi> Anyone else having trouble with kmail's filter rules?
<rr72> how do i know what version?
<rr72> like if its breezy or not
<rr72> any ideas?
<rr72> why have a channel if noonw talks in it?
<rr72> gay freaks
<regeya> question of the year:  "<rr72> how do i know what version im rnning?"
<regeya> here's to you, mr. vague question asker.
<regeya> sure, those pansies down in the mail room might have asked about what version of the calculator program, but not you.
<regeya> you stick to your guns and ask a question as broad as 'why am I here' without a trace of irony.
<regeya> and for that we salute you.
* regeya goes to bed.
<yogi> Now that I have your attention... I'm talking about rules not being executed.
<yogi> I set many rules in both POP & msg filters & they are not being executed at all.
<yogi> Bye, all...
<gyrate> hey guys, i installed w32codecs, but i still cant play most of my videos in kaffeine
<gyrate> i get sound but no video
<gyrate> any tips?
<gyrate> they usually work in mplayer for some reason...
<regeya> mplayer rocks.
<regeya> depends on the video.
<regeya> help us help you.
<gyrate> i can only view mpegs i guess
<gyrate> thats what it looks like so far
<regeya> okay, so you're having problems with audio in mpegs???!?
<gyrate> no, sorry
<gyrate> mpegs are the only thing that seems to work properly
<gyrate> sometimes i get audio in avi's and wmv's
<gyrate> but no video
<gyrate> basically, it looks like installing w32codecs didnt do anything
<pyrobob> quick question.  I put in a new DVD burner, but my machine doesn't pick it up
<gyrate> oh, i see.  there are seperate codecs for gstreamer...
<pyrobob> it lets me play stuff with it, and reads stuff from it, but I can't cd to it (like I can with the floppy drive or another file)
<regeya> gyrate: some videos floating about cannot be played by anything but WMP
<regeya> and by WMP I mean WMP on Windows
<gyrate> regeya: they used to play in gentoo
<regeya> oh.  well, that's grand.
<gyrate> so i must be missing a codec
<regeya> all we need to know now is what the gentooers did differently from the ubuntuites.
<pyrobob> wait, what?
<gyrate> i think its something to do with gstreamer
<gyrate> i had problems with that on gentoo too
<regeya> gyrate: I suggest using the xine backend to kaffeine...iirc dapper will use taht by default (thank $YOUR_DEITY_OF_CHOICE)
<gyrate> regeya: i think thats what i did in gentoo
<gyrate> i dont see where to change that though...
<regeya> gyrate: well...ok.  same here.  any time I get a choice between gstreamer and xine, I go xine.  gstreamer will be awesome someday, I'm sure...hang on...
<regeya> gyrate: searh for a package named kaffeine-xine
<brandon_> didn't there used to be more screensaver choices than this? do i have to install teh xscreensaver package to add to the total?
<regeya> if my typos get any worse,I could be an E17 dev
<regeya> gyrate: any luck?
<gyrate> hmm, i see the option to change the player engine now
<gyrate> i have kaffeine and gstreamer
<regeya> try xine; I'd be willing to bet that most your problems will go away.
<regeya> whee.
<gyrate> wow, if i enable xine, my box crawls
<regeya> :(
<gyrate> and kaffeine crashed ;)
<gyrate> oh, i unstalled kaffeine-gstreamer
<gyrate> that seems to have made it better...
<gyrate> yes, its all working now
<regeya> very strange...oh, good.
<gyrate> it was that damn gstreamer ;)
<gyrate> thanks
<regeya> :)  I was just thinking, though, that I have a slow machine, am transcoding a video with avidemux and have Star Wars: Revolutions WMV playing smoothly.
<regeya> I cheated a bit, though; I bumped avidemux's priority up +10
<regeya> down
<regeya> whatever
<gyrate> yeah, i guess xine and gstreamer dont like being installed together
<gyrate> for some reason
<gyrate> ok, time for bed!  thanks again
<regeya> np
<ep> what tools (gui/cli) might I use to make create a CD image file (iso)?
<stevekl> ep: mkisofs
<keith> Anyone know why I would not be able to download stuff in Ktorrren?
<keith> I mouse hover over the link and it just gives some java crap (change element 1) or something.
<ca38aspear> is it only ktorrent or all bit torrent programs
<keith> Well the Ktorrent is the only one I've tried so I really don't know.
<keith> Seems like a global Java variable isn't set or something.
<ca38aspear> what verson of java do you think is installed
<keith> 1.4
<rafael> hello all
<ca38aspear> are you comfortable with command line
<keith> Of course, I've been in Unix/Linux for about 10 year.  :-)
<keith> I just jumped from Mandrake to Kubuntu. Love most if it except this little thing.
<ca38aspear> if so you can get java 5 that solves a few problems also the apt-get has a few other bit torrent programs i don't know the package name off hand
<ca38aspear> i never heard of a java problem on ktorrent but 8 times out of 10 and upgrade will do it
<keith> No problem getting a newer java,,, but is KDE setting some global variable for java other than the users shell profile?
<fatejudger> I'm having a little trouble with KMPlayer, it doesn't seem to be able to detect Xine
<keith> Ok doing the upgrade of Ktorrent now.
<ca38aspear> i would have to have you test another java program like open office to see if there is a java problem or if it is just ktorrent
<fatejudger> what does KTorrent have to do with Java?
<rafael> well, ktorrent acts a little funny once in a while
<keith> Ktorrent links are java script.
<fatejudger> java script and Java are not the same
<fatejudger> they are COMPLETELY different
<keith> yes I know, I'm searching in the dark here because everything else has hosed on me.
<fatejudger> what is your problem?
<ca38aspear> keith: I mouse hover over the link and it just gives some java crap (change element 1) or something.
<fatejudger> it's not Java!
<fatejudger> it's Javascript
<fatejudger> the fact that they're names are similar is purely coincedental
<keith> ya I know, we've already established that.. Anything else to add?
<fatejudger> they have absolutely no affiliation with each other
<fatejudger> you still haven't explained what your problem is
<fatejudger> I've never had a problem with KTorrent
<keith> yes I have explained it and it's also been reposted by ca38apear after you started in.
<fatejudger> no it wasn't
<keith> for the 3rd time now............ A mouse hover simply gives a java script message of    (change element 1), clicking the link gives nothing and produces nothing.
<fatejudger> be more specific
<fatejudger> what exactly are you talking about?
<fatejudger> in what context
<keith> how can I be more specific?   I do a search in Ktorrent, the link to click to download a file shows the previously mentioned message.
<fatejudger> KTorrent 1.2?
<keith> I'm doing an upgrade via apt-get now, maybe that will produce something worth while.
<keith> It is Ktorrent 1.0.. I'm suprised it's so old since I just did a brand new install of both Kubuntu and Ktorrent.
<rafael> i have a question
<rafael> does anybody know how to install the xgl stuff to kubundu?
<rafael> i've seen tuts for ubuntu, but no kubuntu at all
<mrfishhat> it should be the same
<rafael> i tried to do it but it comes to a part where you have to edit the gdm config file
<rafael> of course, if you have kde you don't have gdm
<mrfishhat> couldnt you just change the g to a k?
<rafael> am I wrong?
<mrfishhat> you wouldnt have gdm
<mrfishhat> you have kdm
<rafael> i think the path it's different
<rafael> you're right
<mrfishhat> i havent tried to inst it
<rafael> so, one of the tutorials said to install gmd but i didn't think it was a good idea
<mrfishhat> if it only accepts gnome
<DocTomoe> Hi ... I have a Sharp Zaurus 5500G and want to put files on it (basically, any file. Syncing with Kontact works fine now). the Zaurus is connected via usb0. any ideas how to do this?
<mrfishhat> is the much else you could try?
<rafael> i didn't want to mess with the X system
<rafael> so i didnt go any further
<unix_infidel> how do i get rid of the start up init messages at boot?
<unix_infidel> change initab to default to 3?
<fatejudger> is there something I need to install for KMPlayer to work?
<fatejudger> it says that it can't find the xine player
<fatejudger> but I was sure I had most if not all xine related packages installed
<_toni> hi all
<rafael> did you try " sudo aptitude kmplayer" ?
<fatejudger> rafael: I hope that was a joke
<rafael> im a total newbie
<fatejudger> lol, ok
<rafael> hehe
<fatejudger> I'm not, which makes a dumb question like this all the more embarrassing for me
<mrfishhat> i would have used adept
<mrfishhat> or synaptic
<fatejudger> too slow for me
<fatejudger> CLI is fast
<rafael> CLI?
<fatejudger> Command Line Interface
<fatejudger> the Terminal
<rafael> ok
<mrfishhat> i dont really worry bout speed
<rafael> what's the difference in speed?
<fatejudger> it doesn't install any faster
<mrfishhat> cli is only limited to as fast as you type
<fatejudger> it's just faster to type it
<fatejudger> then wait for adept to load
<fatejudger> do a search
<fatejudger> and then install it
<mrfishhat> you get it all started faster
<rafael> all right
<unix_infidel> anyone, i'm trying to get the init messages that kubuntu gives me to go away and make it use the standard cli init?
<unix_infidel> so i do that with initab or with menu.lst?
<fatejudger> I can do it in about a fourth of the time it takes to install it in adept
<rafael> i got it
<unix_infidel> ,ummmmm, ANYONE, for this simple question
<unix_infidel> inittab or menu.lst, which do i edit to make the ubuntu init list not come but rather the regular init kernel boot list?
<unix_infidel> along with regular init.
<unix_infidel> its currently defaulting at 2 instead of 3
<protocol1> is anyone there?
<mrfishhat> yes
<Chryseus> yuoi/win	20
<noname> how do i install java
<Hobbsee> !+java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Hobbsee> !+javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Hobbsee> noname: ^
<remke> I've messed up my /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant file, is it possible for someone to post me his/her file (dapper drake) ? thx
<Hobbsee> remke: sure, give me a sec
<Hobbsee> er, except that i dont have one... sorry
<Seveas> Dapper no longer has an initscript for it
<remke> ? how does dapper then start wpasupplicant ?
<dave40> "/etc/wpa_supplicant/ifupdown.sh"
<dave40> wpa_supplicant is in the /sbin dir - so it's a system binary
<dave40> maybe simpler if you force a reinstall of wpa_supplicant with adept/synaptic
<Hobbsee> remke: checked out knetworkmanager yet?
<Hobbsee> if not, you should
<remke> wifi-radar is also nice :)
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> IIRC, it doesnt do wpa...
<remke> from where is ifupdown.sh started ?
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<r0xz> is there any reason why to not use a symlink twice to get to a file?
<r0xz> i mean, symlink a->b and then use b->c to get to c
<r0xz> or isn't this even possible?
<r0xz> hmm, doesn't work, hehe
<r0xz> is there a way to make such a link work twice?
<nubuntu> hi
<roniez> wth is this..
<roniez>  sudo pico /etc/motd
<roniez> sudo: unable to lookup midgard via gethostbyname()
<_peter> hi
<sikor_sxe> i have upgrade to dapper and i experience a lot of problems
<sikor_sxe> like suspend to ram/disk not working anymore
<sikor_sxe> and a lot of crashes
<sikor_sxe> where can i check what causes this crashes?
<genio> #kubuntu-es #ubuntu-es
<gan|y|med> hallo
<gan|y|med> ciao
<Seantater> help -- adept crashed and left dpkg locked..
<Seantater> what do i do?
<r0xz> Seantater: i always restart when that happens, but it there might be a command to get it unlocked (but i don't know it)
<Seantater> Perhaps I simply needed to be patient -- a few seconds later it worked..
<r0xz> one of the reasons i don't like and use adept is because it crashes from time to time
<Seantater> Phooey -- still no mov's..
<r0xz> i do apt-get or aptitude to install, and browse with adept if i really have to
<Seantater> Anyone know how to get quicktime to work>
<r0xz> Seantater: works here..
<Seantater> r0xz: did you do anythign special?
<Seantater> r0xz: Mine does not..
<Seantater> r0xz: Are you using dapper or breezy?
<r0xz> Seantater: w32codecs, libxine---- (have to look this up) and gstreamer-all
<r0xz> dapper
<Seantater> okay -- I'll try those
<r0xz> Seantater: i used sourc-o-matic to extend my sources.list btw (you might need that)
<r0xz> libxine-extracodecs
<r0xz> and gestreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<r0xz> that's all
<Kadran> hi, i use kmldonkey and it seems that i am not connected to any server and don't know how to get a list of servers :(
<Seantater> r0xz: working on them -- thanks!
<r0xz> *gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<suyog> soffice.bin crashes with error 11, any help?
<r0xz> Kadran: it's a while ago i used edonkey, but what i remeber is that you need a server.met file to get going
<Kadran> r0xz: thanks i will search for the file and add
<r0xz> http://ed2k.2x4u.de/uduqwv4h/min/server.met
<Seantater> r0xz: It WORKED!
<Seantater> r0xz: I've been working on that for a entire day -- trying solution after solution..
<Seantater> r0xz: thanks!
<r0xz> np :)
<mhterres> morning
<suyog> soffice.bin crashes with error 11, any help?
<suyog> soffice.bin crashes with error 11, any help?
<Drakeson> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Drakeson: hi
<roniez>  sudo pico /etc/motd
<roniez> sudo: unable to lookup midgard via gethostbyname()
<roniez> how can i fix that?
<Riddell> roniez: fix /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<roniez> how can i do that when i cant sudo?
<Riddell> you may need to reboot with init=/bin/bash
<roniez> hm.. how?
<Riddell> google for editing the grub boot paramaters
<Riddell> hit escape at the right time then 'e' and add init=/bin/bash
<roniez> ok
<roniez> thx
<Drakeson> have you checked the build system of opensuse (http://en.opensuse.org/Build_Service) ?
<CaNsA> where abouts is the file that will control my cpu fan? i would like to set it so that it is on all the time, not only when it reaches the thermal threash-hold
<nysosym> Hi all
<vloaminux> hallo iedereen
<vloaminux> is er hier iemand die nederland praat ?
<vloaminux> en ken er iemand een goed grapfich ftp server programma ..?
<steveire> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<vloaminux> voor mij wel lol
<steveire> sprechen sie deutsch?
<steveire> Ich verstehe nicht
<vloaminux> ik och nicht
<steveire> How do I rmdir a dir that isn't empty?
<steveire> i did rm -R dir
<Drakeson> rm -Rf ?
<m0ns00n> Where's /dev/sg0 in dapper?
<m0ns00n> After the upgrade I can't find my scsi scanner
<visik7>  I can't undestand how mapping of hotplug in /etc/network/interfaces works even after have read the manpage and some debian manuals usually should be mapping <real_iface> but in default ubuntu install there is a mapping hotplug and I don't undestand what it means
<ubuntu> Anyone know how to start the install of the Kubuntu live cd?
<xwolf-> it's a live cd
<xwolf-> it's not supposed to be installed.
<ubuntu> Yes, this new kubuntu 6.06 dapper beta 2 live cd
<ubuntu> I see screen shots of the intstaller
<ubuntu> But don't know where to find the installer.
<Drakeson> Riddell: what is the state of the artwork now?
<Riddell> Drakeson: about final
<Riddell> ubuntu: the Install icon is on the desktop
<ubuntu> The screenshots are on <https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperBeta>
<ubuntu> Boy do I feel sheepish.
<Drakeson> Riddell: I have some issues with the current ones, (e.g. windeco)
<ubuntu> I was expecting it in a system menu or on the boot menu.
<ubuntu> tkx
<Riddell> Drakeson: kwwii is our art man, poke him (but he's at linuxtag this week)
<Drakeson> Riddell: thanks :)
<Drakeson> there are minor issues, I wish them to get solved before the release. I'll poke ken
<Drakeson> btw do you plan to have QtCurve kstyle theme in dapper?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> I have used Linux for a long time, and I am known with it, and I wish to try Kubuntu, as I am told it has nice and quick KDE and stuff. But, my question is - should I get the 5.10 (( stable )), or should I go gor 6.06 (( unstable )) ?
<Riddell> Drakeson: I'm not planning on it, feel free to package it, or ther may already be packages somewhere we could upload
<Riddell> nox-Hand: try dapper beta 2
<xwolf-> nox-Hand if you're not in a hurry, you could wait till the dapper release next month
<nox-Hand> xwolf-, Next month? Meh, can't the BETA be upgraded to a full stable next month? I am impatient :P
<nox-Hand> Riddell, Dapper Beta 2.. How unstable is it? Not much?
<xwolf-> well, i am not even looking at dapper until the release... i wanna taste it with all smooth
<Riddell> nox-Hand: live cd installer is still in testing, printing may or may not have isues, otherwise fine
<nox-Hand> Oh, yes, it uses the GUI installer - interesting =) I don't have a printer, so meh :D
<nox-Hand> Riddell, How about upgrading, will that take a full new install (( if I get Dapper Beta 2, and the new one gets out next month ))
<nox-Hand> I am fine with having to leave my PC to upgrading packages and stuff, just, is it difficult?
<Riddell> nox-Hand: no, just update adept updater and it'll download the packages which have changed
<xwolf-> i'm getting a little problem here... i managed to keep a static ip for myself, but looks like the default gateway is not found and i have to 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.254.254' everytime i start breezy
<nox-Hand> Riddell, Great - will download 6.06 now then X)
<steveire> Hey. So I've backed up the stuff that I want from my home directory, and my logs from Konversation, and FF bookmarks. I'm gonna do a clean dapper install. Is there anything else I should backup first?
<nox-Hand> Which one should I get to have the GUI install BETA with me?
<Riddell> xwolf-: install breezy-updates for a fix
<Riddell> nox-Hand: live/desktop CD
<Riddell> steveire: /etc ?
<nox-Hand> Riddell, Cheers
<steveire> Don't think there's much in there for me to keep
<nox-Hand> Riddell, i.e, this: kubuntu-6.06-beta2-live-i386.iso.torrent   - Yes?
<xwolf-> Riddell the package name is "breezy-updates" right? if it is, i can't find it in adept.
<Riddell> nox-Hand: yes
<nox-Hand> Jolly good
<nox-Hand> Thanks =)
<Riddell> xwolf-: breezy-updates is the repository, you need to enable it in "Manage Repositories", then just do an update
<xwolf-> oh.
<xwolf-> well, it is enabled. lemme update.
<nox-Hand> I wonder whether I should get the torrent or not... Meh, why not.. Will get correct MD5 then..
<xwolf-> Riddell i'm supposed to run Full Upgrade or Fetch Update (already done this one)?
<Riddell> xwolf-: Fetch Update then Full Upgrade
<Hoobly> is there a PDF of the KUBUNTU Quick Guide anywhere?
<mhterres> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> mhterres: hi
<Riddell> Hoobly: no, quick guide is being replced by desktop guide
<mhterres> Riddell: any prevision of the shipit starts to accept the requests from Dapper ?
<Riddell> no idea
<mhterres> ok, thanks
<Hoobly> anyone have a suggestion for a introductory guide that I can print out for disto with machines that are going to families without computers?
<Hoobly> I work at a non-profit and we give away our older machines.
<ep> It's probably no big deal running apt-get dist-upgrade, I got a warning on argument order on the mozilla-thunderbird package. (http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/696162)  How do i fix?
<ep> can I edit the chrome registry?
<ep> That's cool Hoobly.
<Hoobly> ep:  so?  any ideas other than printing out the "Quick Guide" one page at a time?
<ep> No, I imagine there's something.  I'm just not the person to ask. Sorry.
<ep> The might have some ideas on  the forums.
<mhterres> Hoobly: Why "one page at a time" ?
<Hoobly> mhterres: the only "Quick Guide" i could find was at http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/index.html and the only way (I could see) for printing the whole thing is clicking links and printing the pages one at a time
<mhterres> hmmm, I see :-(
<CaNsA> Hoobly, u busy?
<Hoobly> not too busy
<CaNsA> jammin, can i pick your brains?
<CaNsA> i got a prob with my mouse
<Hoobly> why?  if I'm not busy I should just print them out one at a time? :)
<CaNsA> lol
<CaNsA> i have a 5button mouse, and im not surte as to how i should set it up
<CaNsA> sur*
<CaNsA> ffs
* CaNsA has had too much coffee
<mhterres> Hoobly: maybe give a CD with this quick guide it'll be better
<Hoobly> mhterres: I thought about that, but they might not be savy enough to pop the cd in and read the files within
<Hoobly> mhterres: they might not even speak english
<Hoobly> lol!  spanish is most likely their first language
<mhterres> but it's more difficult to read a manual if you just print the HTML pages
<ep> Little off topic, but it wouldn't  surprise me if  some pretty nice computers get donated to non-profits. These things fill up with spyware, get slow and people think they're broke.
<redjack> it's a french channel or no ?
<Hoobly> ep: sometimes.  we mostly get PII's with win98 installed
<ep> ah
<Hoobly> I think most people are savy enough now or they call a geek squad of some sort to remove spyware.  spyware removal probably isn't a bad gig.  takes at most an hour and the tools are free, so if you charge $19-$30/hour, you're in good shape
<ep> Microsoft keeping the wheels turning... :)
<Hoobly> In any case, if no one has any other ideas, I'll put the shizzle on CD.
<Hoobly> ep: word, brutha!
<n3storm> hi everyone
<n3storm> any hint about how to configure my wifi card on kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<n3storm> knetworkconfig crashes
<xwolf-> is there a way to make a second ethernet connection... like eth1 with a static ip and gateway different from those of eth0, then alternate through them with kcontrol?
<xanax`> hello
<mhterres> hello
<nox-Hand> ** joins in** Hello
<DizzyDiz> Hello all!
<DizzyDiz> Are there any regex gurus in the house?
<nox-Hand> - silence -
<xwolf-> DizzyDiz whats wrong?
<DizzyDiz> I need the inverse of a regular expression and I don't know how to code it
<DizzyDiz> I have this expression
<DizzyDiz> .*server/eb.*(DXO\.class|PK\.class)
<DizzyDiz> It matches these strings:
<DizzyDiz> Com/icsaward/award/server/eb/supplier/SupplierTM.class
<DizzyDiz> com/icsaward/award/server/eb/glperiod/GlperiodDXO.class
<DizzyDiz> com/icsaward/award/server/eb/glperiod/GlperiodPK.class
<DizzyDiz> Well it matches the last two of those and I need it to match only the first one.
<xwolf-> you mean it matches all the three, but the last two are evil
<DizzyDiz> Basically I want to say matche anything under the server/eb package except for classes ending in DXO.class or PK.class
<DizzyDiz> No it matches the last two and not the first one
<DizzyDiz> I want the inverse of that
<xwolf-> oh, right.
<DizzyDiz> I'm looking for a group negate operator but regex doesn't have one
<DizzyDiz> I tried a negative lookahead...
<DizzyDiz> But that didn't work right either.
<xwolf-> there is something like (?!...), ever heard of it?
<DizzyDiz> Yeah the negative lookahead
<DizzyDiz> I'm not coding it right or something thoug
<DizzyDiz> .*server/eb.*(?!DXO\.class|PK\.class)
<DizzyDiz> Matches all three
<DizzyDiz> .*server/eb.*(?!(DXO\.class|PK\.class)) matches all three as well
<DizzyDiz> Even .*server/eb.*(?!DXO\.class) matches all three...
<DizzyDiz> Negative look-aheads don't seem to be working for me.
<xwolf-> probably because .* is too greedy
<DizzyDiz> I think that is the answer but there's sumnI'm not doing right
<DizzyDiz> Too greedy eh?
<DizzyDiz> Help me understand a little
<xwolf-> the dot is the master wildcard, right?
<DizzyDiz> Yeah
<xwolf-> it will match EVERYTHING or NOTHING.
<xwolf-> together with *, that is.
<xwolf-> so, everything could me match with this single er .*
<xwolf-> s/me/null
<vijay> hi all, how to install 2.4 kernel on my system
<xwolf-> i'd be more specific, DizzyDiz.
<DizzyDiz> I thinkI'm following...
<xwolf-> the lookahead seems fine.
<DizzyDiz> So how do I use the lok ahead to find what I need in my case?
<xwolf-> so, if you always have .../server/eb/something/fileXXX.class
<CaNsA> i have managed to get the fan on my laptop on by doing echo "force_on:1" > fan
<CaNsA> but when i reboot it reverts back to its original setting
<CaNsA> how can i stop this?
<xwolf-> you check for server/eb/ [a-zA-Z0-9-] +\/[a-zA-Z0-9] (DXO|TM|PK)\.class
<xwolf-> o'course you're gonna put the lookahead right there
<xwolf-> corrections: after the second []  you must put a +
<DizzyDiz> I'll try it... one sec...
<DizzyDiz> That doesn't match any of them, but I think I'm seeing your point...
<DizzyDiz> Still confused though
<xwolf-> the other way is to magically negate a word.
<xwolf-> you don't understand portuguese, do you?
<DizzyDiz> No
<DizzyDiz> I wishI did
<xwolf-> basically, it's like this
<xwolf-> suppose you have the word 'char'
<xwolf-> you need to negate it.
<xwolf-> you could build a gigantic:
<ep> I'm using dd to create an iso file of a windows cdrom disk, hence file names may contain spaces etc.  Is this good enough or should i use mkiso instead?
<xwolf-> [^c] |c[^h] |ch[^a] |cha[^r] 
<xwolf-> DizzyDiz got it?
<DizzyDiz> Umm...
<DizzyDiz> That looks really verbose
<xwolf-> but the problem is
<xwolf-> if it's not at the beggining or at the end, the first one will always match :)
<ep> Better question how do I check the md5 sums of both the original desk and the iso file I just created on my home directory to make sure they match?
<ep> *original cdrom disk I mean
<DizzyDiz> Say, xwolf, are you going to be here in about another hour or so?
<xwolf-> probably.
<DizzyDiz> Something just came up @ home. I have a minor emergency I have to attend to...
<DizzyDiz> I'll be back in an hour...
<xwolf-> just finishing: try to remove the '.class' and THEN checking the ending.
<zaikxtox> hello. someone used xserver-xgl + compiz-kde on kubuntu dapper 6.06b2?
<DizzyDiz> Thank you much for your help.
<DizzyDiz> Ok I'll try...
<xwolf-> np DizzyDiz
<zaikxtox> i have managed to make the Xgl server run, but, kde looks just as it is all days with transparency.
<CaNsA> how can i set my fan to "always on" at boot on my laptop ?
<steveire> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/696306
<steveire> That's what adept gives me when I try to open it.
<steveire> New dapper installation.
<steveire> if I try apt-get install synaptic, will that get synaptic for me?
<xwolf-> steveire try opening aptitude
<steveire> how?
<steveire> ok. I typed aptitude
<xwolf-> in a terminal
<xwolf-> gonna have lunch, back soon
<zaikxtox> steveire, i have tryed adept, and it is a damn broken app.
<zaikxtox> try combo "apt-cache search blabla" "apt-get install package", etc
<steveire> I've opened aptitude. If I get synaptic from that, will I be able to do stuff easily?
<apokryphos> how is adept broken?
<zaikxtox> apokryphos, well, at least on amd64, after a dapper 6.06beta2 install
<neul> howdy folks... newbie question if u dont mind
<zaikxtox> apokryphos, i have backed to apt-get
<apokryphos> zaikxtox: works just fine here
<zaikxtox> apokryphos, also dapper 6.06 beta2 installer (desktop version) breaks.
<apokryphos> if you find bugs in the program, please report them
<steveire> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/696306
<apokryphos> no use using betas if you can't help the kubuntu devs by using it :P
<steveire> There's some threads on the forums I'll read through
<neul> i need to burn the badger ISO onto disc... what software do i need 2 do this?
<steveire> I don't have any apt-setup though anyway
<zaikxtox> apokryphos, i have to read how to include more documentation.
<steveire> sudo apt-get install synaptic is the correct command to install synaptic, right?
<XVampireX> Any MSN client on linux that is compatible with voice chat/voice clips?
<n3storm> amsn, XVampireX
<XVampireX> I installed amsn just a few minutes ago and I didn't see voice chat anywhere
<apokryphos> steveire: yes
<neul> maybe i was not clear... i have downloaded the breezy badger ISO image... i need to burn it to CD... but dont have the software to convert and burn the file
<apokryphos> neul: /msg ubotu install
<steveire> neul: you're using windows now?
<n3storm> XVampireX: are you sure amsn doesn't support voice chat?
<XVampireX> Yeah
<XVampireX> I couldn't find the feature
<n3storm> and what is the webcam support for if there is no sound?
<n3storm> maybe I am saying nonsense cause havent't use Microsoft Messenger for too long
<XVampireX> so the webcam feature = sound?
<xanax`> Guys you should try OpenWengo (voIP)
<XVampireX> What about it?
<n3storm> xanax`: XVampireX asked for MSN client
<XVampireX> Yeah
<neul> steveire... yes... i already have hedgehog on dual-boot
<neul> steveire i want 2 upgrade
<XVampireX> xanax`: regarding openwengo, is there any calling service to test it? I.E: echo test
<neul> i guess my question is... if i burn an ISO image of breezy on CD, can I use ISO image as an installation disc
<steveire> neul: That's the idea
<neul> oh hell... cule... np then... i thought i had 2 convert the ISO 2 another format
<steveire> Have you decided how you're going to set it up? Dual boot or not etc?
<neul> no... got 2 keep Win XP also... dual boot
<steveire> Have you made some partitions?
<neul> already dual booting... XP/hedgehog
<Tonio_> yop
<neul> just wanna upgrade linux to breezy
<Solan_> I'm trying to upgrade, but I get an source error[http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/696371] , What's wrong? I'm also trying to install flashplayer, but I can't download it from the macromedia page, is it out on one of the apt sources?
<steveire> You wouldn't consider an upgrade to dapper?
<Solan_> steveire: is dapper stable? I'm kinda n00b, so is it "safe" enough for me?
<neul> i thought breezy was the current stable distro
<neul> n'est ce pas?
<Solan> flashplayer...? is it on one of the apt sources?
<tonia> hi everybody
<Solan> hi:)
<tonia> does anyone knows what changes do I have to do to get a hi ID in amule?
<neul> anyways, ty steveire
<piotr_> sa tu polacy?
<piotr_> polish?
<jpatrick> hmm, a female Tonio_
<piotr_> tonio is polish?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: where ??? :)
<Tonio_> piotr_: french
<jpatrick> Tonio_: Toni{o|a}
<piotr_> Mhm...
<Tonio_> jpatrick: oups, ok I see ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: already tested gnash ?
<Tonio_> it is supposed to be a quite well working gpl flash player
<Tonio_> I'd bee interested in testing it
<mhterres> tonia: you need to unblock the amule ports in your firewall and your router
<_tonia> mhterres: you are the one who always answers, hiw can ido that?
<_tonia> mhterres: you also like greek history,please help me
<mhterres> it depends of your firewall and your router (modem)
<mhterres> depends of model
<_tonia> I have wireless
<mhterres> ok, but depends of the model of your AP
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I was thinking about getting around to doing that
<_tonia> well the problem is that I get connection from a wireless which is not mine
<Tonio_> jpatrick: could be nice to have a quite working gpl flash player in universe
<jpatrick> yeah
<Tonio_> we already have gplflash, but gnash is said to be far better
<mhterres> _tonia: it is a real problem, because you need to configure the ap
<_tonia> so i can't do nothing
<jpatrick> Tonio_: is it stable?
<_tonia> yes
<mhterres> _tonia: yes, sorry
<_tonia> this guy has it unsecure
<Tonio_> jpatrick: best way is to test no ?
<Tonio_> let's go ;)
<_tonia> i used limewire and i had no problems but no security to viruses
<jpatrick> Tonio_: yeah!
<jpatrick> SVN fun time....
<_tonia> xiphos??? what is this?
<_tonia> any other p2p?
<mhterres> _tonia: all p2p programs need to open certain ports
<drbreen> how can i disable automounting of usb devices at the time they are plugged in ?
<ivanich> 
<ivanich> 
<jpatrick> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<ivanich> 
<ivanich> thanks
<piotr_> Na pewno nie ma tu adnych polakw?! :(
<ivanich> blyad
<DizzyDiz> I'm back...
<ivanich> <DizzyDiz> - fuck you
<DizzyDiz> ...ivanich - eh?
<Riddell> ivanich: care to explain?
<ivanich> you are huylo
<jpatrick> right....
<DizzyDiz> <xwolf-> are you still available?
<xwolf-> yeap
<ivanich> <DizzyDiz>- fucking idiot!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o jpatrick]  by ChanServ
<xwolf-> ? O_O
<jpatrick> !CoC
<ubotu> [coc]  the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<xwolf-> lol
<DizzyDiz> Lol
<DizzyDiz> Anyhow I'm trying to pick up where we left off.
<DizzyDiz> I can't get that expression you gave me to match anything...
<DizzyDiz> It was: server/eb/ [a-zA-Z0-9-] +\/[a-zA-Z0-9] +(?!DXO|PK)
<DizzyDiz> Or something like that
<ivanich> to <DizzyDiz> - motherfucker
<Riddell> jpatrick: kick please
<jpatrick> Riddell: doing so
* ivanich was kicked off #kubuntu by jpatrick (User terminated!)
<Riddell> thanks
<xwolf-> DizzyDiz yeah.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@*.177.229.95]  by jpatrick
* ivanich was kicked off #kubuntu by jpatrick (User terminated!)
<jpatrick> much better
<xwolf-> the idea was to forget the '.class' part of the filename.
<DizzyDiz> Thanx jpatrick
<DizzyDiz> Ok...
<DizzyDiz> Let me see...
<xwolf-> but DizzyDiz, does the regex impl you are using actually SUPPORT lookaheads?
<DizzyDiz> I believe it does...
<DizzyDiz> Java regexp...
<xwolf-> lemme take a look
<DizzyDiz> And I'm testing in kodos which is Pyhton based but should support it as well...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o jpatrick]  by jpatrick
<steveire> The repos don't have the latest versions of many apps like firefox. Doesn't it make more sense for me to get them from the web myself?
<jpatrick> steveire: on dapper, they're up to date
<steveire> But, how regularly are they kept up to date.
<xwolf-> looks like it does
<steveire> On dapper, it's a little out of date.
<xwolf-> (?!X)  	X, via zero-width negative lookahead
<steveire> If Brezzy is supposed to be fully supported currently, why is it not uptodate on it?
<jpatrick> steveire: already released, thus frozen
<jpatrick> steveire: only security updates
<DizzyDiz> I'm trying all variations and having no luck...
<DizzyDiz> This: server/eb/ [a-zA-Z0-9-] +\/[a-zA-Z0-9] +\.class doesn't match anything
<steveire> I'm pretty sure ff was updated from 1.0.7 to 1.0.8 on breezy recently
<xwolf-> DizzyDiz assuming you have removed the .class extension of the filename string, i'd probably check for /server/eb/[a-zA-Z0-9] +/[A-Za-z0-9] +(?!DPX)
<xwolf-> tried that?
<DizzyDiz> Ahh, I see the problem
<steveire> Are you saying that from June, new ff releases will not appear on dapper repos for the next 6 years?
<DizzyDiz> There was a superfulous space in the expression that threw it off
<steveire> I'm pretty sure there's additions to the repos as well, no?
<DizzyDiz> This matches all three strings: .*server/eb/[a-zA-Z|0-9-] +\/[a-z|A-Z|0-9] +\.class
<jpatrick> steveire: backports
<DizzyDiz> This matches all three strings up to the .class: .*server/eb/[a-zA-Z|0-9-] +\/[a-z|A-Z|0-9] +
<steveire> How regularly are they updated/who updates them?
<xwolf-> DizzyDiz tried the [^D] |D[^P] |DP[^X]  thing i told you?
<DizzyDiz> Not yet...
<steveire> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<DizzyDiz> One sec..
<jpatrick> steveire: no idea, backports team
<DizzyDiz> I think I'm a little confused, I'm trying to negate DXO and PK, not DPK...
<DizzyDiz> I got this: /server/eb/[a-zA-Z0-9] +/[A-Za-z0-9] +[^D] |D[^X] |DX[^O]  and it matches all three
<hetauma> hi I just installe kubuntu 6.06b2 when I try to run adept I get an error message (can not (open or connect to) cache) and it suggests me to either run apt-setup (which does not exist) or apt-get install. Any ideas ?
<DizzyDiz> Even this matches all three: /server/eb/[a-zA-Z0-9] +/[A-Za-z0-9] +[^D] |D[^P] |DP[^X] 
<DizzyDiz> This hits all three: /server/eb/[a-zA-Z0-9] +/[A-Za-z0-9] +(?!DXO)
<DizzyDiz> I'm stucmped...
<DizzyDiz> Wait
<DizzyDiz> Let me read this regex tutorial I found
<xwolf-> DizzyDiz after the last [...] +, try this (([^D] |D[^X] |DX[^O] )|([^P] |P[^K] ))$
<xwolf-> it's ugly, but should do it.
<DizzyDiz> Trying...
<xwolf-> remember that you have to create a 'filename' string WITHOUT the .class extensioon
<DizzyDiz> Oh I see
<DizzyDiz> In other owrds I can't use the strings with the .class extensions?
<DizzyDiz> I dunno if that'll  work for me...
<DizzyDiz> I tried what you just said and it matches only the last string: com/icsaward/award/server/eb/glperiod/GlperiodPK
<steveire> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<DizzyDiz> My whole problem is this... I'm using regexp as file name filters in a temporary custom processor that iterates through folders and grabs certain files.
<DizzyDiz> The files will come in with the .class extension, but wait...
<DizzyDiz> I just thought of something
<DizzyDiz> Maybe that will work... I can change the logic to remove the .class extension before I match the regexp against it...
<xwolf-> that's what i said
<xwolf-> create a separate string with the path/filename
<xwolf-> but without the extension.
<xwolf-> then you check, if the regex matches, you use the string with the fullpath
<DizzyDiz> Let me go back... I completely misunderstood you
<DizzyDiz> Sorry
<xwolf-> want me to explain again?
<DizzyDiz> I thought you meant create the regexp without worrying about the extension and just try to match the middle part...
<DizzyDiz> No wait.
<DizzyDiz> I thinkI understand now
<xwolf-> ok, good luck now
<DizzyDiz> Thanx
<DizzyDiz> Dah! I give up! Thank you much xwolf- for all of your help
<xwolf-> lol
<DizzyDiz> I'm taking a different approach now.
<xwolf-> suit yourself.
<DizzyDiz> The regex thing is too much
<DizzyDiz> I can't get it right
<DizzyDiz> Thanks anyhow
<DizzyDiz> I really appreciate your time
<jpatrick> DizzyDiz: if anyone else insults you, feel free to poke me
<DizzyDiz> Thanx jpatrick
<ph8> hi all, is there going to be any sort of upgrade for kubuntu users when dapper gets released?
<ph8> from what i've heard it's all very gnomeified
<jpatrick> ph8: what with Kerry?
<DaSkreech> does dapper have a one click dist-upgrade?
<jpatrick> yes
<steveire> If i want php I should get 5, not 4 right?
<jpatrick> steveire: your choice
<ph8> Kerry?
<ph8> so, there is a dapper upgrade for Kubuntu?
<jpatrick> ph8: it deps on half of the gnome-libs
<noteventime> steveire, You don't want PHP :D
<steveire> Of course I do... Why not?
<noteventime> ph8, How do you mean?
<noteventime> steveire, It's an ugly language :D
<steveire> I agree entirely
<steveire> I'm gonna run mediawiki, though which is written in php...
<noteventime> ohh, ok :D
<noteventime> Then it depends on what media wiki prefers :D Probably some info on the page
<steveire> It'll take 5 alright.
<steveire> The dapper repos only have mw v1.4, but 1.6.5 is the latest release.
<ph8> well, you hear about a dapper upgrade
<ph8> and i'm using KDE..
<ph8> so, is dapper gnome only?
<noteventime> ph8, no
<ph8> i can't find any kubuntu upgrade guides
<jpatrick> ph8: no
<noteventime> ph(, just as ubuntu
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: With a notifier?
<noteventime> ph8, Change the repos from breezy to dapper
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: think so
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: Hmm I never heard anything
<ph8> ok, is it good with Kubuntu or do you hardly notice? My friends have been raving about new features in Ubuntu
<ph8> and is it stable/almost yet?
<jpatrick> yes
<noteventime> It's very stable
<noteventime> and IMO it has been for at least two months :D
* jpatrick five
<DaSkreech> ph8: I'm running the kubuntu dapper now
<DaSkreech> It's not KDE4 yet ... :-(
<DaSkreech> but I've been pretty impressed once I got past the adept bug
<dione> hi all
<r0xz> lo there
<noteventime> KDELIBS4 compiles now :)
<ph8> k, lets go go upgrades then
<dione> i have a problem
<noteventime> 'ello
<apokryphos> unless you're porting, there's no real reason to be on kde4 yet
<dione> someone have install gambas?
<DaSkreech> ph8: Oh You are doing a dapper && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<noteventime> dione, RAD development environment, right?
<ph8> cheers for your help
<DaSkreech> You should bypass the adept bug then :)
<ph8> yes
<dione> y note
<DaSkreech> ph8: Come back and let us know how it went :)
<ph8> adept? ;)
<ph8> 1223 upgraded, 168 newly installed
<ph8> good job i'm on JANET
<dione> sry for my bad english but i'm ita
<DaSkreech> Hmm no #kubuntu-it :-(
<r0xz> doine: as long as you try nobody will complain ;)
<noteventime> dione, Do you have some problem with it?
<dione> cannot find the package
<DaSkreech> ph8: Wait you are finished?
<noteventime> dione, I can find it :/
<noteventime> dione, Do you have universe enabled?
<dione> :)
<dione> what is?
<noteventime> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<noteventime> :D
<dione> but... what is it?
<r0xz> doine: it a section where it belongs to
<r0xz> * it's
<r0xz> you have to enable it in sources.list
<ph8> not yet DaSkreech
<ph8> getting 273/1223
<DaSkreech> Oh! Can adept handle holding a package?
<noteventime> dione, Universe is a part of the package reposetory where "community maintained" packages are kept
<ph8> what's adept?
<dione> holy madonna -_-
<dione> it's different to ubuntu
<noteventime> ph8, Adept is a graphical front-end to apt
<DaSkreech> Like synaptic except kool ;-)
<noteventime> ph8, You might know synaptic which is kinda the same
<DaSkreech> well
<DaSkreech> exkept?
<noteventime> haha
<r0xz> anyone tried the smart package manager already?
<DaSkreech> Whatzat?
<r0xz> i can't get it to start here
<r0xz> the new manager for dapper +1
<r0xz> for apt-get
<piotr_> yes?!
<DaSkreech> isn't that a discussion for #ubuntu+2?
<piotr_> and his name?
<dione> k
<apricot> hello!
<apricot> is it secure to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<r0xz> ehm, yes it is :o
<DaSkreech> apricot: For what purpose?
<dione> gambas have a dependence in gambas-gb-sdl but this last have a dependence not istallable
<dione> what can i do?
<ph8> i use apt :p
<DizzyDiz> I use dapper for development and have not had any major problems since yesterday whenI completed my upgrade.
<DaSkreech> ph8: More power to you :)
<apricot> my konqueror doesn't work properly for example.
<DizzyDiz> So, apricot, I'd say it's pretty safe
<DizzyDiz> Safe for development
<DizzyDiz> What's wrong with your konqueror apricot?
<apricot> i cannot save bookmarks
<DizzyDiz> I was having issues with konqueror too untilI upgraded...
<apricot> hmm
<DizzyDiz> Hmm.. can't save bookmarks? That's a new one on me.
<apricot> and no icons in front of them
<DizzyDiz> I was having random lockups for some stoopid reason
<DizzyDiz> It had just started happening the other day too
<apricot> would i be able to upgrade to 6.10 after upgrading to 6.04?
<DizzyDiz> I tell you, everytimeI start having weirdness in KDE an update normally fixes it.
<noteventime> r0xz, I didn't know there was a new package manager, I will try it as soon as my apt-get upgrade is finished
<DizzyDiz> Yes you should
<apricot> is it safe?
<noteventime> kdelibs4-doc?!
<apricot> how to backup partition?
<noteventime> apricot, keep
<apricot> where is that, adept?
<dione> np here don't work np
<dione> idesk "keep" gambas "keep"
<r0xz> noteventime: mark said it in his email to the email-list when beta1 released
<noteventime> ok, kool :)
<noteventime> apricot, I think it is standard in kubuntu
<noteventime> Yay, at last new krita
<apricot> i cannot find it
<steveire> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noteventime> apricot, Intall it ;)
<dione> someone can teach me what can i do for install gambas?
<apricot> i cannot find it in adept
<noteventime> wierd, Do you run breezy or dapper?
<dione> there is but it cannot resolv a dependence
<apricot> breezy
<noteventime> dione, Download it from the gambas home page :)
<dione> and???
<noteventime> dione, What did you download, the .deb or the source?
<dione> all both
<dione> but deb *** don't run
<dione> end ./configure ... dont run -_-
<dione> ans*
<noteventime> dione, run "sudo dpkg -i GAMBASPACKAGEFILE.deb"
<dione> and* -_-
<noteventime> or try gdebi
<noteventime> graphical deb installer
<pedro> Hi everyone
<noteventime> I don't really need a graphical package manager, yakuake + apt is very fast :D
<noteventime> 'ello
<pedro> I am Breezy's user
<iNiku> hey, are the kde screen saver hot corners working for anyone?
<pedro> is it dangearous to update package "linux-image"?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> it's a meta-package
<pedro> I supose it doesn't install a new kernel
<pedro> it only update the installed one
<jpatrick> yes
<apricot> problem with konqueror solved, i upgraded.
<pedro> aj
<pedro> aptitude tell me there is 33 packages without upgrade
<pedro> I made >sudo aptitude upgrade< and those ones still are there
<pedro> why those packages don't update?
<pedro> with >sudo aptitude upgrade<?
<jpatrick> dist-upgrade ?
<pedro> mmm
<pedro> you are right
<pedro> that comand update all the packages
<pedro> sorry for my clumsiness
<tdn> What can I do, when the GUI installer on the live cd crashes everytime I reach the step "Manually edit partition tables".
<pedro> thank you very much
<pedro> see you
<apricot> i need keep, can you repeat how to find it?
<apricot> can dapper do make and make install?
<DaSkreech> yakuake! I thought it was yuukuake!
<steveire> |diskmounter
<steveire> !diskmounter
<ubotu> I heard diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<DaSkreech> tell apricot about b-e
<tdn> Is this the right place to get help on installing Kubuntu dapper drake?
<steveire> ubuntu+1
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> but #ubuntu+1 works a lot faster
<tdn> #ubuntu+1 send me in here.
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> in anycase since we have some time what is the question?
<tdn> DaSkreech, I already asked the question but got no response.
<tdn> 20:24 < tdn> What can I do, when the GUI installer on the live cd crashes everytime I reach the step "Manually edit partition tables".
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> did you do a check on the CD to make sure the CD is not corrupt?
<DaSkreech> Verify CD integrity I think it's called
<tdn> DaSkreech, it is doing the check right now. It has been doing that for a *long* time now.
<tdn> DaSkreech, I just burned the CD and I made k3b verify the data after burning and it got verified.
<DaSkreech> My check takes very little time
<DaSkreech> maybe three minutes
<tdn> DaSkreech, how long should it spend on checking ./casper/filesystem.squashfs?
<tdn> I guess this check has been taking well over an hour.
<tdn> The progress bar is moving now and then though.
<DaSkreech> A bit longer than other stuff but still finishes in less than 10 minutes on slow drives
<DaSkreech> Wow
<DaSkreech> Well
<tdn> However, sometimes it is moving both back and forward.
<DaSkreech> Umm .. how much back?
<tdn> Well... About a few millimeters.
<hetauma> while trying to connect to irc.someserver.com and xchat says connceting to 1.0.0.0 means I have some dns problem?
<tdn> DaSkreech, sometimes it has colored about 3% of the progress bar and then it goes slowly back to 0% and then forward to ~3% again.
<tdn> DaSkreech, it goes like 0%, 1%, 2%, 3%, 2%, 1%, 0%. It does not just jump back to 0%.
<tdn> I guess there is 3 or 4 steps back and fourth.
<DaSkreech> that sounds strange in my experinc
<DaSkreech> did you do a MD5 on the ISO?
<tdn> I just tried pressing Alt+1 through 7. Then the screen got black and it says "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.".
<tdn> Now it looks like some bootup process has begun.
<tdn> Was that triggered by my Alt+<num>?
<DaSkreech> Thats a info screen
<tdn> Now X starts!
<DaSkreech> You can do that at anytime during the install I think
<DaSkreech> hA!
<DaSkreech> :)
<dione> hi all
<dione> <<<
<pradeepto> that was short and sweet
<pradeepto> nice
<nysosym> good evening :)
<tdn> DaSkreech, but now what? What does it mean that X starts?
<DaSkreech> come to think of it I know someone else that had a problem like that with Ubuntu
<tdn> DaSkreech, ok. How did he fix it?
<DaSkreech> Umm .. Sold the computer. but he doesn't really have any patience
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<tdn> DaSkreech, haha.
<DarkWizzard> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/696674
<DarkWizzard> Direct rendering doesnt work for me
<DarkWizzard> and i would need to insert module radeon to kernel
<DarkWizzard> and drm
<DarkWizzard> how do I do that
<DarkWizzard> insmod what ?
<DarkWizzard> I keep getting errors
<DarkWizzard> pls help
<DaSkreech> DarkWizzard: try #xgl-ubuntu :-)
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> good idea
<jpatrick> or ubuntu-xgl
<Markus_> hi everyone, i am new with kubuntu (linux in general) and after I installed kubuntu the screen froze, is anybody here who can help me?
<squilla> what graphics card/chip do you have ? nvidia?
<DarkWizzard> pastebin the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Markus_> ATI Radeon
<Markus_> X600
<squilla> hold on - googling for radeon x600 and ubuntu
<Markus_> okey i will try
<squilla> the drivers are on the cd.
<squilla> first though: can you read /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<squilla> Markus?
<Markus_> sorry, i was searchng the cd ^^
<DarkWizzard> Markus_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DarkWizzard> that should work
<Markus_> in the console mode?
<DarkWizzard> yes
<DarkWizzard> or virtual terminal
<DarkWizzard> ctrl alt f1
<squilla> hmmmm ..
<Markus_> i tried startx before but this wasnt working
<squilla> you're online with a different machine?
<Markus_> squilla: with the same machine but in Windows XP
<DarkWizzard> what did startx say
<Markus_> where is this  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DarkWizzard> what is the error message?
<DarkWizzard> I thing xorg.conf is messed up
<DarkWizzard> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Markus_> nothing, the graphical mode started and thescreen froze
<DarkWizzard> it happens
<DarkWizzard> sometimes
<DarkWizzard> try what i said
<DarkWizzard> that should fix it
<Markus_> okey i will tryand come back
<DarkWizzard> ok
<Markus_> i hope it works ^^
<squilla> type "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf" if it doesn't
<squilla> - want to see which driver is loaded, probably vesa
<squilla> I had this problem with my nvidia chipset and had to boot in recovery mode - does not boot X
<DarkWizzard> does anyone have some ideea what is causing this
<DarkWizzard> ~$ sudo modprobe drm
<DarkWizzard> FATAL: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<squilla> then "dpkg -i the packages in restricted/l/
<apricot> how to make .deb packages?
<squilla> DarkWizzard: this is not a real answer but the kernel you're using is way outdated
<DarkWizzard> I wait for dapper
<squilla> perhaps you could just upgrade the kernel?
<DarkWizzard> how ?
<squilla> I'm on "Linux lover 2.6.15-21-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Apr 21 16:43:33 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux"
<squilla> with dapper :-)
<squilla> well you could update your repository lists to dapper and only choose the linux kernel?
<DarkWizzard> I wan't to wait until dapper is stable and make a full system update
<squilla> with 2.6.12 I had to use nvidia drivers for ethernet and sound (onboard) but with this kernel I'm using alsa and madwifi :-)
<apricot> do you encourage upgrading to dapper?
<squilla> you can still dist-upgrade once it's satble even if you've only upgraded the kernel
<squilla> I'm loving dapper
<aseigo> Riddell: ping?
<Yon> hey all
<squilla> yo yo yo :-D
<Yon> can u listen to .wmv files in amarok?
<squilla> *.wmv .. are those not video files?
<squilla> you mean *wma?
<Yon> lol... i meant wma
<Yon> :P
<h3sp4wn> Yon: I can
<Yon> woops
<Yon> so u think its just codec?
<h3sp4wn> Yon: breezy or dapper ?
<Yon> eish :/ im reli new the linux
<Yon> so i dono :/
<squilla> eish? you in ZA?
<h3sp4wn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats follow that and it should work
<Yon> in south africa yeah
<r0xz> Yon: hit cat /etc/issue to see what you have installed
<squilla> that "eish" is a dead give away :-)
<Yon> squilla, lol! u live here?
<squilla> yup
<Yon> lol, where abouts?
<squilla> what does "cat /etc/issue" say?
<squilla> check the private chat for where :-)
<Yon> it says 5.10 breezy
<squilla> Yon: can you see the private message?
<Yon_0> no :/
<Yon_0> im registering my nick now
<squilla> what chat client you using?
<squilla> and why you running as root?
<Yon_0> Xchat
<squilla> I'm in Muizenberg Cape Town
<Yon_0> thats kewl, wana go there soon
<Yon_0> im in JHB sandton
<Yon_0> wats wrong with connecting as root?
<jpatrick> bad thing to do
<yanis> unfortanately yakuake doesnt work right without kde :/
<squilla> any mistake you make as root could be system wide - like in windows
<Yon_0> yeah, few ppl tell me but why?
<squilla> run as yourself - saves thousands in psychiatric bills
<squilla> well: if you rn as yourself (not root) then mistakes etc all affect your local enviroment and are realtively easy to recover from
<squilla> the reverse is true if you run as root
<Yon_0> oh... ok
<squilla> the classic example: "rm -rf /" as root will theoretically erase your Linux installation - but as use "Yon" that command cannot run
<Yon_0> lol, ok... ill swap after my download
<Yon_0> i can use synapic not at root
<Yon_0> ?
<sorush20> guys how do I refresh my kde menu?
<squilla> just log in as Yon again: check the switch user option in your menu
<XVampireX> Hey, a friend of mine asks if it is possible to install things on live cd? (I don't use live cd so I don't know)
<squilla> sorush20: log out and log in again
<sorush20> too slow
<squilla> XVamp: you mean create your own livecd?
<XVampireX> no
<Yon_0> brb..
<XVampireX> install things while on the live cd
<XVampireX> I.E: Download packages
<squilla> sorush:what's slow about ctrl+alt+bkspc?
<XVampireX> and install them
<XVampireX> Yeah, what's slow? :P
<squilla> not a proper answer but why not just install properly then?
<XVampireX> Cause he wants to test it
<squilla> any idea what he wants to download that is not on the disk?
<XVampireX> nope
<XVampireX> So I guess the answer is that it is not possible
<sorush20> squilla: all my programs will be closed down and stufff
<squilla> the answer is I don't know :-)
<XVampireX> Well, logic kinda says that it is not possible :P
<squilla> sorush: ah .... run the new programs from a terminal then
<_tom> Hallo
<squilla> hi
<Yon_0> that site doesnt tell me about wma :/
<stefan__> hi
<squilla> are the restricted repos active on your machine?
<Yon_0> ... how do i find out?
<squilla> open adept
<Yon_0> was it in ect/issue
<squilla> ?
<_tom> cat /etc/issue
<Markus_> hi
<Yon_0> ok, im in
<_tom> und ich gleich out - hier geht ja gar nix
<squilla> Yon: I can't load it right now - look for Settings --> Repostories .. I think
<Markus_> i tried what you said, and i was able to configure something (grphics, mouse, etc.) but the screen freezes even so
<Yon_0> manage repostories?
<Broomy> does the kubuntu 5.10 install have a grapphicla install
<squilla> when you find it make sure all the rpos are selected
<squilla> Markus: can you start with out starting X? -- reboot and select recovery mode
<Yon_0> yeah, they all on
<squilla> Broomy: package selection - yes.
<Markus_> yes i can
<squilla> search for wma?
<Broomy> but is it XP like and easy so my friend who is new to linux can install?
<squilla> Broomy: it's easier
<Yon_0> squilla, serch for it with all the other packages?
<squilla> Yon: yes
* chowells installs a rootkit on yaaa 's PC
<stefan__> my cpu-temperature always shows 22 C
<Yon_0> squilla, must i get linaudio-wma-perl?
<squilla> Markus: on the cd there is a folder called pool/restricted/l
<stefan__> "/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature"
<stefan__> does anyone have the same problem / a solution?
<squilla> Yon: seems like a good option, but I don't know --. you can always uninstall it. have you searched for w32 or w32codecs?
<yaaa> towa e mnoo goliam problem
<yaaa> !
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, yaaa
<Yon_0> ill try those serches, is perl a audio player?
<Markus_> yes...
<squilla> Markus: can you get online without starting X?
<squilla> perl is a programing language - stands for "pathologically eclectic rubbish lister"
<Markus_> no
<squilla> ok
<squilla> at the command line type aptitude
<squilla> the  type / (it means search
<squilla> then type fglrx
<Yon_0> squilla, oh lol, ok thanks hey
<squilla> I suck at this: there are instructions on the screen in aptitude whcih will teach you how to use it
<squilla> aptitude is a package installer that needs not graphics/X
<squilla> and it's damn fine :-D
<squilla> fglrx is the name of the driver for your card
<squilla> Markus: the package you want is called w32codecs
<Markus_> there isnt such a file
<squilla> and if you just type w32? or 32?
<squilla> there is in dapper :-/
<squilla> Markus:: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/ - checkit!
<Markus_> :( nothing with 32 in its name
<Ubugtu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<squilla> Markus:and codec?
<Markus_> mom
<Markus_> in G:\pool\restricted\l\linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12 there is a file with nvidia in its name, nothing more
<squilla> Markus: you searched for codec?
<hetauma> is there anything wrong with runing synaptic under KDE ? adept doesn't want to run
<squilla> hetauma: nothing wrong - I do it often
<Hoobly> what does running the command ./jdk-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin do?
<squilla> adept may need updating
<squilla> Hoobly: thats  the java dev kit
<Hoobly> squilla: Ok.  I'm trying to install the runtime environment.  necessary?
<hetauma> squilla, I updated adept but it doestn't run still (can't open cache)
<Hoobly> squilla: the .bin file was on my "Desktop" and now there is another folder called jre_1_5_06-linux-i586.
<HymnToLife> Hoobly> no, you wil need it only if you develop Jva apps (thus the name)
<Hoobly> how do I remove?
<Yon_0> Hoobly, thats the java runtime  enviroment
<Hoobly> Yon_0: yeah.  that's what I thought
<Markus_> squilla: on the whole cd there is no  file with "codec"in its name
<Yon_0> lol
<Hoobly> Yon_0: how do I remove the new folder or installation of this runtime?
<Yon_0> where did u download it from?
<Yon_0> adept?
<Hoobly> java.sun.com
<Yon_0> oh... i donno? just delete it where ever u downloaded it to...
<squilla> markus: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/libs/avifile-win32-plugin
<squilla> the java runtime environment is called jre+whatever
<Hoobly> does putting in Trash remove it from the system (uninstall)?
<squilla> Markus: read the info just under the heading
<Markus_> the stuff with "This package provides a plugin for the avifile library..."
<Markus_> 
<Markus_> ?
<squilla> Markus: can you see your private message?
<Markus_> yes, but do you see mine?
<squilla> nope - go check out apt-get.org dude - and all will be well and all will be well
<squilla> it's very slow but very useful - and it's were I got w32codecs from
<squilla> sorry - I forgot about it
<Markus_> okey, and when i have the codecs, what shall i do with them?
<MEtaLpREs> how do i remove an old jre package so i can install the new version?
<squilla> Markus: you know how to use dpkg?
<Markus_> not really, i am a complete linux noob
<squilla> type (as root) "dpkg -i (wherever the package is)"
<Markus_> like on CD?
<squilla> Marksu: Yesh!
<Markus_> wuhu
<Markus_> then the codec gets installed and everything will be fine, and i will turn into a self confident good looking linux pro?:)
<squilla> Markus: Well .... one out of three 's not bad
<squilla> Markus: :p
<squilla> Markus: are on apt-get yet?
<Markus_> yes
<Markus_> i searched for w32
<Markus_> and i've found something: ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/
<squilla> Markus: checking ....
<Markus_> i think its here
<Markus_> ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/pool/main/w/w32codecs
<squilla> Markus:no
<DarkWizzard> hello
<Markus_> mist
<DarkWizzard> I loaded the radeon module to the kernel with modprobe
<DarkWizzard> and removed the fglrx module
<DarkWizzard> but after reboting
<DarkWizzard> the radeon and the drm module dissapears from lsmod
<DarkWizzard> and fglrx is back
<DarkWizzard> why ?
<ToyMan> hi all
<DarkWizzard> Markus_: did the xorg reconfigure work ?
<ToyMan> is anyone else having problems getting kontact to run in dapper?
<Nirvana> DarkWizzard: check your xorg.conf, and modules file
<ToyMan> brand new install, and it panics every time I try to start it
<DarkWizzard> which one is the modules file
<DarkWizzard>  ?
<Markus_> i could configure some things, wich were unconfigured but the screen froze again
<ToyMan> erminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<ToyMan> heh... 'terminate'
<ToyMan> korganizer won't run either... hmmm.
<Markus_> squilla: wich filetype are we searching for?
<DarkWizzard> squilla: do you have experience in adding or removing kernel modules
<DarkWizzard> should i edit some file or how do I tell my kernel not to load fglrx
<squilla> sorry - need some time out quick
<Markus_> squilla: could this e the right stuff: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs
<Cilindrador> i have this huge problem concerning burned DVDs, which i cant read no matter what.  /// Data dvds w/ video files whose filesystem is iso9660+joliet are not accessed at all. /// I've documented the best i can @ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=963336 and would appreciate any help.
<DaSkreech> Can someone confirm something for me?
<DarkWizzard> what ?
<DaSkreech> try and install ddrescue from universe and see if it throws up
<squilla> Markus:that looks good
<DaSkreech> _m0ns00n: Hi
<Markus_> cool, which file shalli load down?
<DaSkreech> DarkWizzard: In adept of course :)
<DarkWizzard> sorry
<DarkWizzard> another time
<ep> I recently installed a soundblaster to resolve mixing issues with onboard AC97 nvida sound. Sound and mixing work, life is good (almost),  still got two problems...
<ep> (1) On reboots i get the error: alsactl restore error no state present for card live (2) midi files will not output sound  despite the fact I've tried selecting each choice in System Settings | Hardware | Select midi device.  Any ideas?
<crimsun> ep: [1]  is innocuous; ignore it. [2]  Load snd-seq.
<ep> crimsun: thanks how do I load snd-seq?
<crimsun> ``sudo modprobe snd-seq''
<crimsun> there's a midi how-to on the ubuntu wiki
<ep> i'll read it
<jpatrick> !midi
<ubotu> midi is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Markus_> squilla: which of these files do i need?
<hetauma> any1 know of some applet that shows current cpu frequency (for laptops) for KDE ?
<r0xz> hetauma: there's CPU Info on kde-apps.org  The temperature might not work (didn't here)
<hetauma> r0xz, ty :)
<Markus_> squilla: I have to go afk, very much thanks for your help and we 'll probably see agian, cu
<Zarephath> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<Zarephath> smbmnt failed: 1
<Zarephath> I get this error message using smb4k :
<Zarephath> Setting show that it is setup to use sudo vs su...I don't get it?
<apricot> what is xubuntu for?
<apricot> how can i upgrade to dapper?
<DaSkreech> apricot: change your sources.list
<apricot> that's all?
<DaSkreech> and update etc
<DaSkreech> Ohh do a dist-upgrade instead of a normal upgrade
<DaSkreech> Question why is there an upgrade?
<apricot> how to update etc?
<stefan__> do you use breezy?
<stefan__> if yes edit your sources.list
<stefan__> replace every "breezy" with "dapper"
<stefan__> run sudo apt-get update
<stefan__> and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apricot> ok
<stefan__> never tried this
<apricot> why upgrade? :)
<stefan__> but it should work...
<stefan__> update just updates your repository
<apricot> someone tryed to change sources.list?
<stefan__> upgrade really updates/replaces the packages
<apricot> is it safe?
<stefan__> i don't have any experience
<stefan__> but you should always backup
<DaSkreech> Pretty safe from what I've done
<DaSkreech> Yeah always be smart instead of sorry
<stefan__> before you do such deep changes
#kubuntu 2006-05-09
<LeeJunFan> well that was nice. Google just crawled my laptop, found 2 movies in my ~/junfan path on apache and swamped my bandwidth for about 40 mins. What I want to know is how the hell they even knew there was a ~/junfan on my system.
<slow-motion> hallo
<pyrobob> um...
<pyrobob> quick question
<pyrobob> when I try to install superkaramba (via ./configure) I get alot of crap about the C compiler cannot create executable
<pyrobob> how do I fix that?
<eosyn> install gcc
<eosyn> superkaramba came with my system or was in adept
<eosyn> some of superkaramba's plugins like to pork my box
<pyrobob> I tried downloading it through adept, but i don't like that version
<pyrobob> im trying to istall an older version
<eosyn> ahh
<pyrobob> install*
<pyrobob> but I would still need to fix that problem for later installs
<pyrobob> even if I can't get superkaramba working right
<pyrobob> any ideas?
<pyrobob> ... so am I just wasting my time asking?
<apricot> xubuntu is not bad.
<MEtaLpREs> so i have a 512mb napster mp3 player and i used to work in kubuntu, just plug it in and it would pop up and i could drop file onto it, but now it pops up and only 1 folder is available and i cant even see the other folders
<MEtaLpREs> any ideas how to make all the other folders visable?
<sikor_sxe> since i upgrade to dapper i experience system crashes, is there a way to find out what causes them?
<stefan__> try dmsg
<stefan__> or
<stefan__> k-menu
<squilla> dmsg | less is better
<stefan__> yes ;)
<stefan__> system
<stefan__> k-menu->system->ksystemlog
<sikor_sxe> dmesg shows stuff since boot, right?
<stefan__> uff
<stefan__> i don't know.
<Riddell> aseigo: pong
<Drakeson> do we have rubygems here?
<jeff__> hey guys
<jeff__> any kmplayer users in the house?
<jeff__> know how to get it out of minimal mode?
<jeff__> gangsters?
<Drakeson> minimal mode?
<jeff__> yeah, i clicked minimal mode in kmplayer
<jeff__> and i cant get it out of minimal mode because the buttons gone :-/
<Drakeson> right click doesn't do anything?
<beford> hey, i was using ubuntu (gnome) 5.10, i just did an apt-get dist-upgrade, and installed kubuntu-desktop, i used kdm too, but once i login in the box, it starts gnome, and not kde, any ideas?
<jeff__> no :(
<jeff__> you have to select kde as the session before you click login
<jeff__> then it will ask if you want to make it default
<beford> i didnt see that in the login screen
<beford> let me check again
<jeff__> k
<beford> brb
<Drakeson> jeff__: must be shortcut key try some keys on the keyboard ;)
<jeff__> i am >.>
<jeff__> oh there we go
<jeff__> you guys should try kmplayer, its a pretty zippy little app
<jeff__> plays everything
<jeff__> with style
<beford> damn, they need to make the "menu" button a litle bigger, thanks jeff__
<beford> :D
<jeff__> lol
<roniez> hm.. where can i get kmplayer?
<roniez> my apt-get cant find kmplayer.
<Drakeson> I think you have to grab the source and compile it
<Wikipedia-Gast49> why
<jeff__> no no
<jeff__> i got it with the add/remove dealy
<jeff__> click the checkmark beside unsupported and the one beside proprietary
<Wikipedia-Gast49> jeff sucks
<slow-motion> n8
<Howcomes> Whats a good FXP Client for Linux?
<Wikipedia-Gast49> howcomes sucks
<Howcomes> :P
<Howcomes> There ARE legitimate uses of Site to Site transfers you know
<Wikipedia-Gast49> howcomes sucks
<Howcomes> ...
<Howcomes> Wikipedia-Gast49 sucks
<Wikipedia-Gast49> ou suck
<crimsun> quit it.
<Howcomes> Wikipedia-Gast49 sucks
<Wikipedia-Gast49> crimsun sucks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Wikipedia-Gast49> howcomes sucks
<crimsun> I what?
<Howcomes> Wikipedia-Gast49 sucks
<Howcomes> I think he said you suck crimsun, ive got the logs to prove it
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@d141-62-200.home.cgocable.net]  by crimsun
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@84-73-113-239.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by crimsun
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<_nyn_> i just opened kmail, findind it strange that no mail had arrived, only to find out that my inbox, all folders actually, were empty.
<_nyn_> there used to be hundreds of messages there
<_nyn_> despair
<_nyn_> closed kmail, reopened again
<_nyn_> the previous number of messages appeared, but only for one second, then it all vanished
<_nyn_> checked the size of .kde directory, and it was tiny
<_nyn_> anything i could do? any ideas?
<_nyn_> my latest backup was many months old, as i'm currently having a problem with my local network, where i store backups
* Lurkan is away: ON
<_nyn_> contacts are still there
<_nyn_> thanks a lot!
<andre_> How do I stop the updater from upgrading mplayer?  I built my own and it wants to reinstall it again.
<visik7> hold it
<andre_> visik7: How?
<visik7> echo "pakagename hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<mrfishhat> kan(some kde humor)  i get some help with some network related issues?
<visik7> explain the problem don't ask for help
<mrfishhat> well no matter what i change the settings to
<andre_> visik7: thanks, is there a way to do that using adept or adept_updater?
<visik7> dunno probably
<mrfishhat> as soon as i hit apply
<visik7> I don't use GUI frontend for apt
<mrfishhat> revets back
<Kadran> i need to know how to make a partition to be auto mounted?
<Riddell> Kadran: use disk & filesystems in system settings
<Kadran> Riddell: i have opened it but i didn't know how to mount a partition
<Riddell> Kadran: add a new one, fill in the boxes including mount at boot and it will be mounted on next boot
<Riddell> sudo mount -a  will do it as well
<Kadran> Riddell: thanks
<Cilindrador> i have this huge problem concerning burned DVDs, which i cant read no matter what.  /// Data dvds w/ video files whose filesystem is iso9660+joliet are not accessed at all. /// I've documented the best i can @ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=963336 and would appreciate any help.
<stevekl> Openoffice is trying to tell me that Britishness isn's a word
<stevekl> well i'll show it!
<beford> argh, i've just installed kubuntu-desktop over and i cant play my stuff with amarok :( xmms works, any ideas?
<visik7> beford: change backend
<visik7> or add plugins to the backend u are using
<at1as> anyone using postfix and multiple alias_maps?
<at1as> Do you have "newaliases" rehashing each configured alias_map correctly?
<fyrmedic> How do I set the framerate for the fglrx driver?
* Lurkan_no_esta is back.
<maximus2000> How can I program a button to pop up the kmenu? I think I need to use dcop for this correct?
<ablyss> maximus2000:  rightclick kemnu and select menu editor
<stevekl> I'm sorry, Katapult sucks
<stevekl> it just does
<stevekl> for various reasons
<stevekl> they need to work on it more and then maybe it will be good
<stevekl> kopete used to suck and then they got it right
<_bon> hi i have been set the task of creating a file sever and was wondering if anyone one could save me some time tomorrow as what to do   - planing on kubuntu on the sever then there 3 hubs and about 8 computers with most xp on them and one mac and i would like the computers to update the sever when they shut down - any help would be good
<mrfishhat> stevekl: what do you use instead of katapult?
<stevekl> mrfishhat: alt-f2 I guess. I'm still coming up with alternatives
<stevekl> all I know is that I don't like katapult or the way it works heh
<d> um hi how do i identify myself on freenode?
<mrfishhat> stevekl: i see, personally i dont mind it.
<stevekl> Well i dont mind its presence because it stays in the background
* CheeseBurgerMan uses Katapult all the time. :)
<stevekl> I just think it could be improved
<stevekl> I don't disable it or anything
<CheeseBurgerMan> How so?
<CheeseBurgerMan> The improvment that is, not the disabling part. :P
<stevekl> Well I can't get its 'program catalog' to include things like kcontrol and other stuff
<stevekl> it only seems to want to launch specific things
<CheeseBurgerMan> It launches stuff in the K Menu
<stevekl> So I have to add it to the kmenu
<stevekl> ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, that will work.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've done it. :)
<stevekl> hm
<stevekl> Can't I just get it to read all the programs in my $PATH?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dunno
* CheeseBurgerMan wonders if that's what unchecking 'ignore terminal applications' would do. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Apparently not.
<stevekl> yeah I tried that
<CheeseBurgerMan> Doesn't look like there is a way.
<stevekl> Well I didn't know I had to add to the kmenu
<CheeseBurgerMan> kmenuedit from a console
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, the katapult in the repos is 3 versions behind. :o
<stevekl> Am I the only KDE user who doesn't use adept? :o
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nope.
* CheeseBurgerMan uses apt :)
<stevekl> ok
<stevekl> on the forums everyone's like "use adept blah blah"
<stevekl> I just use apt-get and stuff
<stevekl> it's easy enough
<Seantater> I use apt get so much I made aliases for each command that apt takes
<stevekl> I think it's funny how there's threads that say "In order to install xyz, open adept and blahblah"
<stevekl> Wouldn't it be easier to just say
<CheeseBurgerMan> I usually tell people to use 'sudo apt-get blah' (and other command line tools) because it's easier than describing the GUI
<Seantater> inst for install rmv for remove upd for update
<stevekl> "In order to install xyz, type 'sudo apt-get install xyz'
<stevekl> or am I missing something about adept
<Seantater> Most places say sudo apt blah blah blah now..
<Seantater> at least that I know of
<CheeseBurgerMan> Seantater: Probably because it's easier, and more universal. :)
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: that's why I use it
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: but for me personally, I just cannot stand how slow adept filters when I know exactly what I want to install
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, I know it.
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: ever use apt-cache search
<CheeseBurgerMan> All the time.
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: same here -- I just wish it was more tabbed and easier to read
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: but I bet that could be arranged
<CheeseBurgerMan> Doesn't bother me, but when I'm searching I'm usually searching for a fairly specific package.
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: yes, but when I look up xine -- I have to look through 2^32 results!
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, yeah
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: I bet you could have colors, tabs, order of relevancy, etc..
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ever used aptitude?
<Seantater> no -- is it different>
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah, run it and see. :)
* CheeseBurgerMan just ran it for the first time. :P
<Seantater> it suggest 1 removal 3 keep and an upgrade, but apt does not say the same thing?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Strange.
<Seantater> it says 4 are broken
<Seantater> apt does not agree
<CheeseBurgerMan> Trust apt. :P
<Seantater> I do
<_deux> is there a way to move from Breezy to Dapper without reinstalling ?
<Seantater> Wonder what would cause that..
<Seantater> _deux: yes
<Seantater> !upgrading
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<_deux> OK thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> Does upgrading to Dapper still break the system?
<Seantater> _deux: read the second part of what ubotu just said
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: no, to my knowledge, it never did
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: it's really easy
<Seantater> kubuntu_rocks: I aggree with your nick
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, I've from that several people that upgrading to Dapper flight 6 broke the system.
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: that was an x issue
<kubuntu_rocks> Seantater: ya i agree just this latest beta 2 sucks ass
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: just read the dapper forums for recent problems befre upgrading
<kubuntu_rocks> Seantater: I installed it from scratch from a cd and it didn't even prompt me to create a user
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: is nothing/not reporting common problems, go for it!
<Seantater> kubuntu_rocks: hum -- that does not sound good
<CheeseBurgerMan> Seantater: Kubuntu is my main OS, I'd rather not use non-stable builds.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Anyway, when I tried the Live CD I couldn't get my wireless card on.
<kubuntu_rocks> Seantater: i didn't mind i created my own user and started kde and did an upgrade so the issues should be fixed.. i just have to reboot to make sure
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: To me, it's as stable as breezy, but wait a month and it will be even better..
<kubuntu_rocks> Seantater: i agree
<kubuntu_rocks> few little minor issues i've found.. other than that its good
<CheeseBurgerMan> Like I said, I couldn't get my wireless card on, that was a deal breaker. :P
<kubuntu_rocks> CheeseBurgerMan: what card do you use?
<_deux> I think I'm good now :) thanks
<Seantater> kubuntu_rocks: but breezy had more problems in the clock than dapper has altogether
<CheeseBurgerMan> kubuntu_rocks: It's a broadcom, I'm not sure which one exatly
<CheeseBurgerMan> exactly*
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: the model makes a difference..
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan:  I;m 98% sure mine is broadcom wireless 4318..
<kubuntu_rocks> totally.. broadcoms arent that good anyways i've found
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan:  I have not tried kubuntu, but pclinux can use it, but as a beta, pclinux is quite unstable..
<CheeseBurgerMan> Whichever one I have is natively detected by Kubuntu.
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: the reason I have not tried kubuntu is beacuse I don;t want to somehow destroy the month's work it took..
<Seantater> four people left recently..
<Seantater> I think my breath is bad..
<CheeseBurgerMan> Anyone here on amd64 and wanting the latest version of katapult?
<CheeseBurgerMan> That would be a "No"
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: not really
<CheeseBurgerMan> So I saw. ;)
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: how do I use katapult anyway?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Alt+Space
<Seantater> and from there?
<Seantater> looks neat..
<CheeseBurgerMan> then type in the name of the program
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or file/folder in your home dir
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then press enter (if you couldn't guess)
<Seantater> neat
<Seantater> files in / work too
<CheeseBurgerMan> in /?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I know they do in your home folder
<Seantater> oops -- only tmp
<Seantater> nothing else
<Seantater> oh -- nevermind, tmp's in my ~..
<CheeseBurgerMan> It does your Amaork library too, but seems to only do it while Amarok is running. :\
<Seantater> you're right
<Seantater> okay - I'll try it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Still, that and YaKuake are a couple of my favorite apps. :)
<Seantater> see ya later
<Seantater> CheeseBurgerMan: mine too
<fatejudger> what's the best way to extract an iso in Kubuntu?
<Kadran> fatejudger: try kiso
<Lorenzod> Hi, can somebody confirm if kaffeine actually works on current dapper?
<Kadran> Lorenzod: i run movies in Kaffeine and it work fine
<fatejudger> Kadran: I can't seem to extract it, only mount it
<Lorenzod> Kadran: thanks.
<LeeJunFan> Lorenzod: there's very little I can't play with it.
<LeeJunFan> Lorenzod: of course you need the restricted mplayer codecs.
<Kadran> fatejudger: i do mount iso images with kiso
<fatejudger> Kadran: I don't want to mount it, I want to extract it
<fatejudger> Kadran: I need to put it on my USB flash drive
<Lorenzod> LeeJunFan: I user kmplayer currently, as kaffeine hangs on start-up.
<fatejudger> kmplayer is completely unusable for me
<fatejudger> neither xine, nor gstreamer work
<fatejudger> in kmplayer that is
<fatejudger> Kaffeine works great though
<Lorenzod> fatejudger: it works okay for me, as long as I use mplayer "engine".
<Kadran> Lorenzod: i guess there was a problem with kaffeine and Xorg and when you upgrade both they work fine
<fatejudger> that only works for music for me
<fatejudger> which isn't what I need it for
<Lorenzod> Kadran: I see. I'm up-to-date though, and it still freezes.. :-(
<fatejudger> so no one knows of any program for Linux to extract an iso?
<Lorenzod> fatejudger: what do you mean? You can always mount the iso..
<fatejudger> and then take the files off that way
<Kadran> fatejudger: the only trick i know is to mount it first sorry :(
<fatejudger> I guess
<Lorenzod> Hm.. I just tried starting kaffeine again, but it still freezes. :-(
<Lorenzod> Could somebody try launching kaffeine from a terminal and summarizing what happens?
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/697350
<Lorenzod> okay, thanks. Does kaffeine release your terminal after this?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep
<Lorenzod> Okay, thanks.
<Lorenzod> Hm.. I wonder if I should purge/re-install xine..
<Lorenzod> I don't mind kmplayer really, but I don't like the way it handles the playlist..
<Lorenzod> codeine is nice in a way, but maybe a bit too simplistic..
<d> crimsun!
<d> ioi
<d> oi
<fatejudger> me2win: I hate you
<me2win> fatejudger: i <3 you
<fatejudger> lol
<kevman> Can someone point me to a correct sources.list? Mine seems to not have what I need.
<CheeseBurgerMan> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<CheeseBurgerMan> There. :)
<unperson> Anyone know how to get mozilla to use the mplayer plugin to play video rather than the xine plugin?
<unperson> er, rather than the *totem* plugin, I mean.
<paulo> hi all!!! =)
<GullyFoyle> is there a firefox for amd64 in a repo somewhere?
<GullyFoyle> firefox 1.5 that is
<me2win> GullyFoyle: not sure
<GullyFoyle> i feel left behind still using 1.07
<b-_-d> how big is min install
<b-_-d> working with mem drive :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> GullyFoyle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<b-_-d> forget it i will just try
<stupendo44> will ff1.5 ever be in the breezy repos?
<stupendo44> why isn't it yet?
<b-_-d> installing now
<b-_-d> will the install fail?
<Khaotik> Hi all, Anyone here know how to set up a MAC Media Netowork Bridge under Kubuntu?
<olaff> how can i make an screenshot
<olaff> ?
<MEtaLpREs> point your digital camera at the screen :)
<olaff> -.-
<Khaotik> lol
<olaff> please? :(
<Khaotik> Go to the KDE button then go to Grapics
<Khaotik> then go to Ksnapshot if ur on Kubuntu
<Khaotik> Graphics*
<Khaotik> or run ksnapshot in konsole
<olaff> ty
<olaff> :)
<Khaotik> :) np
<kwtm> Hello
<Khaotik> hi
<jak08> well i can see that this is an exciting channel
<noiesmo> anyone know how to stop amarok displaying the next track everytime it changes songs
<Chani> what needs to be installed to play avi files in kaffeine?
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell Chani about avi
<Chani> yeesh, that seems complicated. I know I got it working more easily on my bf's comp... I'll leave my friend with mplayer until I can actually go to her house and se what kafeine's doing wrong.
<firephoto> Chani: i think you're looking for libxine-extracodecs
<firephoto> you'll need the universe/multiverse/whateververse stuff..... ;)
<t4ter> hey all if I installed dapper ubuntu can I swith to the kde interface and remove gnome easily?
<noiesmo> t4ter, cooool
<t4ter> whats cool?
<noiesmo> hey all if I installed dapper ubuntu can I swith to the kde interface and remove gnome easily?
<noiesmo> t4ter, sorry mis read
<t4ter> lol
<noiesmo> Dooh
<noiesmo> t4ter, yes you can switch easliy thru session type at logon screen
<t4ter> ok coolio thanks
<visik7> anyone here using ifplugd ?
<Den> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Hobbsee> Den: which repos are you using?
<Den> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Den> HI - I'm getting an error message when I try to apt-get dist-upgrade for the purpose of installing the latest KDE sw (KDE 3.5.2 Released with Kubuntu Packages) into Kubuntu Breezy.  Following the instructions there, I did wget the key then "sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg".  BUt, I'm getting an ""
<Den> Er, couldn't get that entered properly.
<Den> Repository is:   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main
<Den> Hobbsee: Any ideas?
<Hobbsee> Den: you can ignore that
<Hobbsee> but that should be accepted if you got the key in correctly
<Den> Ok, but why is it giving that msg?
<Den> Hobbsee: You know the web page with those instructions, right? (I last was at that page a day or two ago, & don't have the exact url here right now, but I saved the text of the page & followed the instructions for wget & apt-key. - so, I shouldn't get that msg, right?
<Hobbsee> because it's not part of the official repos...
<Hobbsee> that's correct...
<Hobbsee> do the sudo apt-key add whateverthekeyis, and see if it says "OK" or "no trusted keys found"
<Den> Hobbsee: It said "OK" when I just redid it about 4 min ago.
<Hobbsee> hmmm okay
<Den> Hobbsee: I think I got that "no trusted keys found" msg the first time I did the key, but I can't recall for sure
<Den> sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Den> Password:
<Den> OK
<Hobbsee> Den: and the message is definetly for that repo?  not others?
<Den> I think so - I followed the instructions on the KDE packages page exactly
<Hobbsee> Den: okay, want to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Hobbsee> seems weird that you're getting a warning
<Den> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<Hobbsee> which you can just ignore
<Den> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13381
<morrow> !kxdocker
<ubotu> morrow: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Den> Hobbsee: Any ideas?
<Hobbsee> Den: and where's the kubuntu repo in that lot?
<Den> first line?
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Hobbsee> add that line to the bottom of !repos
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee> you're missing some of the important ones - like main.
<visik7> anyone here using ifplugd ?
<Den> Hobbsee: In my sources.list paste, line 6 has main, & line 26 has universe & multiverse - Isn't that all you're telling me I need??  Or, are you saying I have to put the "kde352" at the _end_ of my sources.list file???
<Hobbsee> ah, i missed it.
<Hobbsee> it'll work wherever you put it
<Den> Hobbsee: Ok, np, any suggestions what the problem is?
<Hobbsee> Den: no...but it's a warning - you can ignore it
<Hobbsee> as long as you trust the packages that come from there - whcih you can, because it is an official one
<visik7> i'm stupid
<Vampis> yes
<Vampis> ;)
<Hobbsee> visik7: i doubt that.  why so?
<Den> Hobbsee: But it seems improper to ignore the warning since I've _specifically_ put the key in _to ensure things are OK & there are no warnings_.
<Hobbsee> i guess
<Den> Hobbsee: If I _hadn't_ put the key in, & got a warning, no surprise - but when I _do_ put the key in, there _shouldn't_ be a warning - something must be wrong - correct??
<Hobbsee> Den: which packages does it say are unauthenticated?
<Den> & so, what must be wrong?
<Den> Hobbsee: A lot - maybe all of the KDE packages
<Den> I can paste if yo want to see exactly
<Hobbsee> Den: paste the full thing into pastebin...
<Den> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13382
<Den> Hobbsee: Suggestions?
<Hobbsee> Den: not a clue.  but if the key is added correclty, and said okay, it may well be a problem upstream, rather than at your computer
<Den> Hobbsee: So, should I notify someone, or will you notify them?
<Hobbsee> Den: i'll do it...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<Den> Hobbsee: In the mean time - how much problem could it be if I do the upgrade now, when it says it dcan't verify?
<Hobbsee> Den: shouldnt be a problem at all - like i say, it's only a warning
<Den> OK, - note in that paste that it's gong to remove "kubuntu-desktop" - that's OK??
<Den> Hobbsee: ^?
<Hobbsee> Den: yes, but after it finishes the upgrade, do a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop again
<Den> Hobbsee: I would have never thought to do that on my own - therefore I now am concerned that there might also be _other_ things I have to do to get a working system, after doing this upgrade -
<Den> Hobbsee: Is there anything else I might need to do?
<Hobbsee> Den: after installing kubuntu-desktop, after the upgrade, type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Hobbsee> that'll restart X, which will give you your new kde...
<Den> Hobbsee: And anything else?
<Hobbsee> not that i remember
<Hobbsee> it'll be fine
<Dr3as> i use ssh -X to run some programs on my server at home, but is it possible to do something like screen, that makes it possible to deattach and den later attach again?
<Den> Hobbsee: So, If I hadn't noticed that k-destop thing - I'd have been left with an improperly setup system?
<Hobbsee> Den: no, it would have worked - but you might have had a bit of trouble trying to upgrade to dapper, for eg
<Den> Hobbsee: OK, & how about the other things it's removing - anything else I need to do about any of them?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Kubuntu 6.06 Beta 2 released! http://tinyurl.com/g9owy | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Hobbsee> Den: no, they looked fine
<Den> Hobbsee: Thanks! :)
<Hobbsee> it wasnt trying to remove all of kde, which tends to be rather unpleasant :P
<Hobbsee> done that once...i hope to never again do it!
<nrdb> if I do a 'cat main.c > /dev/lp0' it should print something?
* Hobbsee wonders what's in main.c
<Hobbsee> nrdb: if the file main.c exists, then yes, it should...i think
<nrdb> Hobbsee: I get a permission denied.  I am in the lp group (just done that), I don't have a printer but I set the default printer as the printer to pdf virtual printer.
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
* Hobbsee is not good on printers at all, sorry
<nrdb> Hobbsee: do you know where I can find an example on how to get a C program to print?
<Hobbsee> er...google?
* Hobbsee is really rather braindead... :P
<Hobbsee> and therefore useless :P
<nrdb> Hobbsee: already tried that no luck, seems to be very little info on the subject.
<ph8> hi all, i've just performed a broken dapper upgrade
<ph8> alert! can't find /dev/sda5 on startup, found something on google that reckons dapper calls it /dev/sde5 first rather than sda, so i'm just altering grub's menu.lst to see if that'll work
<ph8> question is, can i alter files using explore2fs from my windows partition?
<ph8> or do i need something sexier?
<Vampis> hm, how can I change the bootsplash screen in kubuntu ? I hate the blue kubuntu-thingy :P
<Vampis> I'd like the default text-mode
<ph8> the program's called usplash
<Vampis> spanx
<ph8> there might be a usplash.conf somewhere?
<Vampis> :D
<Vampis> /usr/share/doc/usplash/README
<Vampis> hm, didnt help alot *keeps looking*
<ph8> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ph8> first result in google
<Vampis> I got a german result :)
<Hobbsee> ph8: you cant modify the linux files from explore2fs
<ph8> or from any drivers i can find :(
<ph8> all i can get into on boot is this busybox thing
<Hobbsee> however, you can hit "e" when in the grub menu, which will let you edit whatever you like - then hit "b" to boot
<ph8> ah orgasmic
<ph8> hopefully this will be all the problem is, but somehow i doubt it
<ph8> I hope it'll be fixed before dapper goes mainstream
<ph8> back in a minute!
<ph8> ok, that didn't work
<pedro> Hi everyone
<ph8> i'm a bit stuck, does anyone have any idea what could be wrong? (problem mentioned above before i quit)
<pedro> I have got an error message everytime I try to start "Kwrite" with sudo
<ph8> if dapper's using the 2.6.15 kernel, as i've seen somewhere - it hasn't been installed - grub options still show 2.6.12
<pedro> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=1997508561
<Hobbsee> !tell pedro about kdesu
<Hobbsee> pedro: you should be able to ignore that
<Hobbsee> ph8: so all the locations looked right?  with /dev/sda5 and the image booting from the correct place?
<pedro> well
<ph8> there's no /dev/sda5 in /dev
<pedro> I tried to use kdesu and the message is the same
<ph8> only /dev/hdc, some tty stuff
<ph8> and some other bits and pieces
<ph8> but no sda*
<ph8> it was a bit of a shot in the dark with sda -> sde
<Hobbsee> ph8: what should the drive be mounted as then?  should be the same as it was in breezy
<ph8> it was sda5 in breezy
<pedro> any help?
<zm0> ph8: you should give this ext2/ext3 driver a try: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ph8> that pastebin site's very slow pedro
<ph8> cheers, i'll remember it if i need it
<pedro> do you want I paste the message here?
<ph8> no
<ph8> use pastebin.com
<ph8> or pastebin.it
<ph8> something that's not laggy
<ph8> actually n/m
<ph8> it's loaded now
<ph8> any ideas Hobbsee? Google's got quite a few occurences
<Hobbsee> ph8: does booting into a recovery console work?
<pedro> http://pastebin.com/697648
<ph8> good question, i might give that a go
<pedro> Is it right now?
<ph8> "Thank you for answer. I downloaded 2.6.15 kernel and now it works Grin"
<ph8> that seems to be the way of fixing it Hobbsee
<ph8> but, how do i install a kernel package without being on the partition? :s
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<pedro> isn't there suggestions?
<Hobbsee> with great difficulty
* Hobbsee sugests a clean install
<ph8> bloody "switch to dapper, it's almost stable" people
<Hobbsee> dist-upgrades are often risky - especially while still into development
<ph8> that means i've got to download cd images
<Hobbsee> that is true.
<ph8> which will make my local JANET admins antsy
<nagyv> Hello! I would like to use my kubuntu with a Xerox Phaser 3425, but I can't find the driver when adding the printer. What could I do?
<Hobbsee> there are probably other ways
<ph8> oh?
<ph8> 2.6.10 tends to get a lot further but boot from that perspective culminates in a crashed usplash screen
<Hobbsee> ph8: if you can get into the recovery console, you can reinstall grub.
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Hobbsee> has the details - second link
<ph8> ok, i'll try the recovery console, then 2.6.10 fixage, then if that doesn't work i'll restore
<ph8> cheers
<Hobbsee> that usually helps
<Hobbsee> well, if you can get in there, it's easier to troubleshoot..
<Hobbsee> and then you can use startx to get back to a GUI, if you wish
<ph8> so when you say a clean install
<ph8> you mean back to breezy?
<ph8> or can i download dapper disks?
<ph8> thx for your help
<pedro> well
<pedro> sorry for my clumsiness
<pedro> I am a newbie
<pedro> I am trying to solve my problem and I cannot
<pedro> I would be glad to have some help
<Hobbsee> darn, was too late.  for when he comes back, i meant dapper disks.
<visik7> pedro: put the question
<pedro> ok
<pedro> I repeat
<Hobbsee> pedro: if the program is still opening, you can usually ignore that.  it also seems to come up with adept
<Hobbsee> hey Den - how'd it go?
<Den> Hobbsee: will have a question for you in a sec
<Hobbsee> hehe okay
<Hobbsee> dunno if i can answer it
<pedro> When I start Kwrite with sudo or kdesu I always got an error message
<pedro> http://pastebin.com/697648
<pedro> what do you mean with "it also seems to come up with adept"?
<pedro> what is adept?
<Hobbsee_away> pedro: another kde program - package manager
<pedro> I don't have it installed
<Den> Hobbsee: The upgrade bsically went ok, one small problem - the panel disappeared, & I couldn't find it till I put my mouse on the left bottom - so then I adjusted that to full bottom.
<Den> Hobbsee_away: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13383  Can you look at that?
<Hobbsee_away> Den: that's weird...wonder how it got hidden to one side...
<Den> Hobbsee_away: That is about kubuntu-desktop depends on akode
<Hobbsee_away> so i see...
<pedro> well
<Den> Hobbsee_away: Any suggestion about what I should do about kubuntu-desktop?
<pedro> thanks very much
<pedro> I have to go
<pedro> see you ;)
<Hobbsee_away> Den: probably install it anyway, and remove those other packages
<Hobbsee_away> unless you like using juk, of course
* Hobbsee_away is really afk now, but i pinged Riddell who runs the repo...
<Den> Hobbsee_away: can yo wait a min?
<Hobbsee_away> i'm being called for dinner
<Den> Hobbsee_away: er
<Den> Hobbsee_away: i need multimedia - audio - what do I do?
<Hobbsee_away> use amarok
<Hobbsee_away> no point having a few million media players :P
<Den> Hobbsee_away: regarding removing those packages??
<Den> kdebultimedia?
<Den> Riddell: Are you here?
<Den> Anyone here to answer some KDE upgrade questions??
<XVampireX> My friend is asking how to connect kubuntu to the internet through a USB modem (adsl)
<visik7> XVampireX: depending on the modem
<visik7> usb modem are crappy hardware
<XVampireX> b-focus usb 160
<visik7> what google says ?
<XVampireX> What should I search in google?
<visik7> linux b-focus usb 160 ?
<visik7> mmm
<visik7> seems to be supported by eciadsl
<visik7> apt-get install eciadsl
<visik7> http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/modems.php?lang=en&modem=1
<visik7> http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/doc.php
<visik7> should be enough
<XVampireX> okey
<XVampireX> visik7: Can he get the thing from the website or only from apt-get?
<XVampireX> Cause how can he get that if he's not connected to the internet in the first place :P
<visik7> yes he can get also from the site
<visik7> but apt is cleaner :)
<XVampireX> nevermind I asked :P
<XVampireX> Yeah :P
<XVampireX> but he is not connected to the internet, so...
<XVampireX> But thanks :)
<visik7> XVampireX: is a laptop ?
<visik7> btw
<visik7> he can get .deb from packages.ubuntu.com and install via dpkg -i package.deb
<XVampireX> Yes I know
<XVampireX> Yeah, laptop
<XVampireX> I know dpkg :P
<visik7> http://www.osweekly.com/
<XVampireX> Doesn't work :P
<visik7> got root
<_alex> hi zusammen
<_alex> hab nen problem mit meinem frisch installierten kubuntu - und zwar kann ich mich nicht aus superuser authen
<_alex> aus = als
<_alex> bei der installation wurde ich nach einem einzigen pwd gefragt, aber das frisst er nicht
<mindspin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Riddell> Hobbsee_away: hmm?
<Hobbsee_away> Riddell: seems to be a problem with your repos...read the log - the stuff from Den
<Hobbsee_away> Riddell: seems to be an WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! message even after adding your key, no unnoffical repos, and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13383 as an error message - with dependancies
<toomai> hi all
<Riddell> Hobbsee_away: there's no authentication error there
<Hobbsee_away> Riddell: no, that was from above...
<Hobbsee_away> oh...i dunno..
<Hobbsee_away> maybe it did finally accept the key...
<Riddell> and akode will do that, the package name has changed, not much I can do to fix that
<Hobbsee_away> the second half of it is the bigger issue, it seems - on adding that repo, and upgrading, it wants to remove k-d
<ph8> Hey all, anyone who was following my problems above ^^ - i've now managed to get into my build by using the 2.6.10 kernel - unfortunately it doesn't seem to recognise any usb devices so i can't backup
<ph8> lsusb returns nothing
<ph8> lspci seems to know things are there
<ph8> has anyone got any ideas that could help me out?
<ph8> if i could get it to recognise eth0 i'm thinking i could install the proper kernel and that might save me all this reinstalling trouble
<_cansa> !update
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _cansa
<_cansa> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<_cansa> !acpi
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _cansa
<Tonio_> yop
<Vampis> snopp
<theunholy1> how do i create a shortcut for firefox1.5
<theunholy1> i have installed it
<Vampis> Create where ?
<Vampis> on the desktop ?
<Vampis> or what ?
<Vampis> Or in the start-menu ?
<theunholy1> desktop & menu
<Vampis> in KDE ?
<theunholy1> yes
<Vampis> For the startmenu: Run kmenuedit
<Vampis> then add it
<Vampis> then on the desktop
<Vampis> Rightclick, and choose Add link to application
<theunholy1> actually
<theunholy1> my firefox
<theunholy1> i just extract it
<Vampis> huh ?
<theunholy1> means
<theunholy1> it is a .zip file
<theunholy1> i just extract it
<Vampis> firefox in a zip file?
<Vampis> ;)
<theunholy1> yup
<Vampis> whats wrong with sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox ? =)
<theunholy1> ???
<theunholy1> whats that?
<Vampis> hum, are you in the right channel?!
<Vampis> ;)
<theunholy1> huh?
<theunholy1> wdv
<Vampis> wdv ?
<Vampis> hmms
<Hobbsee> Vampis: it should be working.  perhaps you want firefox, not mozilla-firefox?
<genio> hi
<genio> one question?!
<genio> anybody can help me?!
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<kunutizado> when i restart the computer
<kunutizado> the gw dont be saved in my computer
<kunutizado> then
<kunutizado> i must write in console: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<kunutizado> how i can to make it automaticaly
<kunutizado> (sorry for my english)
<Hobbsee> kunutizado: you should be able to set that in the interfaces file.  man interfaces for the exact syntax
<kunutizado> ok
<kunutizado> i make an vim /etc/network/interfaces
<kunutizado> and i can see the address, netmask...
<kunutizado> now i must add....
<kunutizado> gateway ...
<kunutizado> i'm going to restart
<DevGet> how to enable java in konqueror?
<kunutizado> i return in a few moments
<Vampis> Hobbsee: I didnt need help, the guy that parted ddi
<Vampis> did *
<Vampis> :)
<Vampis> Thanks anyway
<Hobbsee> ah
<cansa> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<pgmi> i have ubuntu and installed kubuntu-desktop , but i still have gnome running , how do i put KDE active ?
<Seantater> pgmi: log out, and in gdm choose to run kde
<pgmi> okay , ty m8
<Vampis> pgmi: Its located under sessions
<drovosek> hi
<Kadran> hi drovosek
<Kadran> does any one knows a program that works like stardict
<XydO> Kadran: what is StarDict ?
<Kadran> XydO: it is a dictionary but i like the way it translate just by pointing to the word
<Kadran> XydO: do you use any kind of dictionary pakages?
<OdyX> Kadran: well.. only correction, not translation.
<pvtloas> is there any resource i can access to find out how to get java running using nothing but open source sw?
<Riddell> pvtloas: apt-get install gcj
<Riddell> or something like that
<pvtloas> i've done that. i've tried kaffe and something else
<pvtloas> but i still have problems trying to run any java app
<Hobbsee> woohoo!  java still crashes!  sure i shouldnt be playing pool anyway :P
<larrywells> is there software for blocking certain websites??
<Infecto> hello
<Infecto> can some one tell me why my kaddresbook lost my contacts ?
<Infecto> first i cant add an addres becaus app is locked
<Infecto> lock  std.vcf  std.vcf_1  std.vcf_2  std.vcf_3  std.vcf_4  std.vcf_5  std.vcf_6  std.vcf_7  std.vcfKaR13b.new
<Infecto> and when i cd to this directory /home/infecto/.kde/share/apps/kabc
<Lorenzod> infecto: I haven't experienced this myself, but I've heard others say the same..
<Infecto> hmm
<Infecto> so this is not only my problem
<Lorenzod> no I heard somebody mention it as late as yesterday.
<larrywells> Isn't there a way to block some internet usage?
<Lorenzod> But, but, I hope you read the warning signs about Dapper.
<Infecto> thats the dapper problem ?
<Lorenzod> It's not quite out the door yet. Issues can still arise.
<Infecto> or in kaddresbook
<Infecto> ok i understand that :)
<Vampis> only problem with dapper I have is a printer problem
<Vampis> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/39484
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39484 in samba "cups smb printing backend no longer works" [Major,In progress] 
<Vampis> That problem :P
<bimberi> larrywells: putting entries in /etc/hosts that send unwanted addresses to 0.0.0.0 is one way - dansguardian is another
<Infecto> 6.06 Beta 2  is in it aixgl ?
<Infecto> larrywells: use iptables
<Infecto> hmm
<Infecto> again kmail: ERROR: The resource '/home/infecto/.kde/share/apps/kabc/std.vcf' is locked by application ''.
<larrywells> How do you use iptables?
<iNiku> larrywells: man iptables
<iNiku> larrywells: http://www.netfilter.org/
<gan|y|med> hallo
<gan|y|med> how stable is dapper drake? is it already suitable for productive usage?
<visik7> no
<gan|y|med> but the release is set for june, right?
<chowells> gan|y|med: It's the only OS on my laptop
<virnik> Infecto: just delete lock in your home dir
<virnik> Infecto: there is lock file
<gan|y|med> chowells: what do you mean?
<trym_> do I need to run a smp kernel for amd dualcore processors to work properly ?
<mhterres> morning
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i need music
<ubuntu> HALLO?"?!?!
<Infecto> virnik: i know, what with my lost contacts ?
<Infecto> is that will instantly repeat ?
<haakonn> running beta2. knetworkmanager says "NetworkManager is not running". i had to apt it in manually after the upgrade from breezy. how would i get it working?
<_gonzo> hello is there a C developper please
<gan|y|med> ciao
<toker> hi all
<toker> :)
<visik7> Infecto: no
<OculusAquilae> _gonzo: what for?
<andre_> how do I change login managers?
<OldToker> Hi all I just tried the instructions from the site on how to upgrade my system when I put in the line it tells me to.. I get this any thoughts?
<OldToker> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/698039
<andre_> OldToker: the command is gksu not gksudo
<trym_> do I need to run a smp kernel for amd dualcore processors to work properly ?
<OldToker> ok thanks.. then the site needs updating :)
<OldToker> trym_: still get command not found.
<OldToker> err sorry trym_  that was supposed to go to andre_
<OldToker> andre_ still getting command not found
<hiasl> OldToker: do you have the gksu package installed?
<OldToker> dunno.. I just finished installing breezy.. and doing the first updates.
<OldToker> I assume not since it's not working..
<hiasl> try apt-file, this command tells you which command is in which package.
<ctothej> Anyone install linux on an ATI-based motherboard with 2 pci-e slots (crossfire capable)?
<OldToker> it wasn't installed but is now I think.. I am totally new to apt.. Been in the Mandriva world... tilll now..
<OldToker> hiasl: I think I am hitting the same problems I was having in Mandriva.. it's got to do with my Nvidia Card.. and no drivers being installed for it.
<OldToker> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/698063
<OldToker> but then again I could be wrong.
<roniez> has anybody sucssefully setup a vnc server or a x11forwarding anytime?
<gringo> h3sp4wn: hi. do you remember my wpa problem?
<andre_> is the dude that made the adept-updater in here?
<h3sp4wn> gringo: Sort of
<gringo> h3sp4wn: i wasn't able to connect using wpa_supplicant
<OldToker> ok now this is wierd.. my system won't let me run anything as root. says bad passowrd.. but yet I can su on command line and become root there????
<rraajj> OldToker: Did you change your root password?
<OldToker> don't think so..... i can become root on command line..
<OldToker> using my root password.
<OldToker> but anytime I try to run any thing in the GUI and the "Run as root" box comes up and I put in my root.. says bad passowrd.
<rraajj> OldToker: I think it is looking for your sudoers password, which is your user's password.
<Kadran> OldToker: why don't you try entering your user password
<gringo> anyone has some experiences in XGL?
<OldToker> ok please be patient with me.. this is my first attempt with kubuntu.
<OldToker> :)
<rraajj> OldToker: Being root and running things as root are different things in K/Ubuntu. :)
<h3sp4wn> gringo: why have you fixed it ?
<gringo> h3sp4wn: I just disabled the hidden SSID. I don't know why... but with a visible one it just works fine. Now I am using network-manager-kde.
<Kadran> rraajj: that's true but i need to ask you a question, i was using mandriva and i didn't get used of not knowing my root password so i have changed it does that right?
<OldToker> Ok.. I am getting a strange GTK error about not being able to open the display?
<rraajj> Kadran: Sorry, I didn't think I got your question right...
<h3sp4wn> gringo: is knetworkmanager reliable for you ? It kept on bringing my link down all the time
<OldToker> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/698089
<rraajj> Kadran: Are you asking me if it's alright to change your root password?
<Kadran> rraajj: no problem, yes
<rraajj> Kadran: It _is_ technically alright, but you can utilize sudo instead of switching to root and running things from there.
<Kadran> rraajj: will this be a sucurity hole or something, i am new to kubuntu too
<rraajj> Kadran: Just don't login as root, it is disabled in Kubuntu by default, btw.
<gringo> h3sp4wn: it works fine for me. Ok there are some things that may could run better.
<Kadran> rraajj: ok, thanks alot
<rraajj> Kadran: You're welcome. :)
<OldToker> If I wanted to install the Nvidia driver from nvidia.. how do I ensure that the kernel source is already installed before I attempt it?
<OldToker> in kubuntu?
<andre_> old-toker, install linux-restricted-modules
<andre_> it should bring in the kernel source it requires.
<trappist> andre_: oldtoker is gone, but I don't think linux-restricted-modules will install source - he wants to apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<andre_> you don't need the source to install the nvidia modules do you?
<andre_> I dont think I install them
<trappist> to install the ones from nvidia.com, yeah - they need to be built, and that requires kernel headers
<andre_> i se.
<andre_> oh well. :) I'm out
<gringo> I want to change the icon for my external USB Disk (it appears as a USB Stick). How do I do that?
<roniez> right click on it?
<Kadran> is there is a way to run my hsf modem in kubuntu?
<DrBair> I <3 squid
<XVampireX> You do
<stamen81> hi
<stamen81> I have a question ofcourse :)
<stamen81> could anybody help me
<OculusAquilae> stamen81: ask, then we know if we can help
<stamen81> ok :)
<stamen81> how can I make visible the icons of the mounted media in Storage media
<stamen81> the had disapeared
<stamen81> since I upgraded the distro
<stamen81> not to dapper
<stamen81> just normal upgrade
<stamen81> the media is there but is only seen in konsole
<stamen81> under konsole
<stamen81> but from the browser not
<stamen81> what to do
<stamen81> to make them visible again
<OculusAquilae> stamen81: all media or only hard drives?
<stamen81> lets say hard drives
<OculusAquilae> i dont know if that is possible, in dapper they are again there
<stamen81> OculusAquilae, are you there
<OculusAquilae> yes
<stamen81> and the other question is how to play games
<stamen81> I am installing the games in /usr/local
<OculusAquilae> stamen81: what for games?
<stamen81> and the setup wants root accses
<stamen81> to install them there
<stamen81> but after that I can't play it
<OculusAquilae> which game?
<stamen81> HEavy metal fack
<OculusAquilae> hm
<stamen81> 2
<OculusAquilae> don't know
<OculusAquilae> what is "you can't play it"?
<stamen81> and why the setup want to have root
<stamen81> yes
<stamen81> I can't play it
<stamen81> I can't start it
<stamen81> :(
<stamen81> only root can
<OculusAquilae> do you know how to start it?
<stamen81> yes
<OculusAquilae> ah only root can
<stamen81> ./
<stamen81> yes because the setup runs with root permission
<stamen81> and it is installed for root
<stamen81> but for me not
<stamen81> this is the 2nd game which I install all is the same sh*t
<stamen81> and first I installed Loki
<stamen81> after that the game is installes
<stamen81> installed
<stamen81> for so many users only one try to help me
<stamen81> :(
<flapane> hi men
<HymnToLife> if no one answers, that's bause no one knows...
<flapane> can someone tell me if can I delete all the -dev packages installed, if I don't need to compile something anymore?
<GameCat> hi, can someone help me change the monitor power-saving for the login screen?
<GameCat> flapane: the dev packages are ususally not required for anything other than compiling
<pedro> hello everyone
<GameCat> well, i certainly know of no other use for them
<pedro> I would be glad to receive help about a thing
<flapane> GameCat, so if I decide erasing those tons of pkgs...
<flapane> i won't have problems with my compiled programs?
<GameCat> ...it's not my fault :)
<flapane> lol
<pedro> my language is spanish, I am breezy's user
* flapane sta ascoltando: Shindler's list (piano version)
<pedro> And I have 2 partition in my HD, one of them with windows XP with ntfs
<GameCat> flapane: not once they are compiled, not to my knowledge
<flapane> cause i have about 200mb dev libraries i used
<flapane> into these months
<pedro> I cannot read right special character and 
<flapane> got it m8
<pedro> what can i do?
<flapane> my ideas was to leave only
<flapane> the dev for kernel ricopile
<flapane> ncurses etc etc
<GameCat> flapane: burn the install debs off to a CD, just in case you want to put them back
<flapane> pedro try utf8
<pedro> I have tried it
<pedro> in my /etc/fstab, the line that mention the partition ntfs
<flapane> GameCat the problem is not about donwloading them another time, i only want to be safe when I'll erase them:D
<pedro> includes nls=utl8
<flapane> yep pedro
<flapane> try DMESG
<flapane> and see if it say something
<flapane> about that ntfs partition
<flapane> i couldn't read   
<GameCat> flapane: you should be fine :)
<flapane> but i solved
<flapane> tnx gamecat ;)
<pedro> I am certainly newbie
<flapane> flapane@a64:~$ more /etc/fstab | grep 'utf'
<flapane> /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8,auto,ro,users 0 0
<flapane> see what i did
<flapane> maybe it can help you man
<pedro> I am going to compare
<flapane> k
<flapane> p.s pedro...could you tell me which zone is vizcaya province?
<GameCat> ro is important in there - writing to ntfs is dangerous
<flapane> sure!!!!
<pedro> of course
<pedro> It is in the North
<GameCat> okay, always worth mentioning though :)
<flapane> toward la coruna?
<pedro> mmm
<pedro> at the east
<flapane> ah so the other side of north
<pedro> nearest to France
<flapane> got it yep
<flapane> tnx
<pedro> not at all
<pedro> center
<flapane> so let us know if you can solve with fstab
<flapane> ah anyway those damn italian post took 80eur to ship to vizcaya a 10kg package
<pedro> do I have to do same thing with fat32?
<stamen81> flapane, did you solved the problem with deb's
<flapane> pedro probably yes
<flapane> stamen81, GameCat  told me that i can erase dev libraries if i don't need anymore to compile
<stamen81> flapane, ?
<flapane> so i shouldn't have any problems
<stamen81> flapane, yes
<flapane> great
<stamen81> flapane, if you had installed all
<flapane> they're almost 200mb
<stamen81> you can move them to back up cd
<stamen81> if you want
<flapane> yep i used them to compile other things i couldn't find into repositories...
<GameCat> once the kernel compile is done you can even remove the source if you want to reclaim some more space
<flapane> such as university purpose
<flapane> yep source have been already scratched
<stamen81> once they have been installed you don't need them
<pedro> I still have the problem
<flapane> i'll only leave dev lib for kernel ricompile
<stamen81> ok
<stamen81> if you compile
<flapane> pedro have you rebooted?
<stamen81> but the way to remove them is this
<pedro> no
<pedro> I made >mount -a<
<stamen81> sudo apt-get -c
<stamen81> or
<pedro> Do I have to reboot?
<stamen81> sudo apt-get --cleen
<flapane> -c ? ah didn't know it...
<flapane> yep but clean removes deb packages in the cache
<stamen81> and all debs are erased
<flapane> pedro i rebooted, so i donnow...
<stamen81> not only in the cashe
<stamen81> cache
<flapane> not only?
<pedro> ok
<pedro> I am going to reboot and come back
<stamen81> from the hard too
<flapane> ah
<pedro> I wait to be luck
<flapane> but those dev libraries are installed
<flapane> so i think i have to remve them manually from apt manager
* flapane sta ascoltando: Ennio Morricone - Il Buono, il Brutto e il Cattivo
<flapane> ah what about ati 3d acceleration?:(
<flapane> i never managed to once i ricompiled the kernel ...
<flapane> damned ati
<flapane> won't work with xorg7....
* GameCat sticks to nvidia
<GameCat> no idea
<stamen81> why it works
<Infecto> virnik: are you  sure  ?
* flapane donnow what to do damn
<stamen81> I have ati and I have 3d
<flapane> i also spoke in msn to ati developer
<flapane> he hadn't any ideas
<flapane> they know that their drivers are foot-made
<GameCat> flaplane: look deeply at your xorg.conf
<stamen81> which kernel and distro you have
<flapane> kubuntu dapper 2.6.15
<flapane> fglrx compiled
<stamen81> flapane, still in dapper there are only trbl.
<flapane> flapane@a64:~$ fgl_glxgears
<flapane> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<flapane> Error: couldn't get an RGBA, Double-buffered visual
<flapane> stamen81,  probably yes...
<flapane> maybe that's the point
<n3storm> wenas
<flapane> but i'm not sure
<stamen81> it is not oficial release
<stamen81> still
<flapane> in dmesg: [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 3053 using kernel context 0
<flapane> yep, we have to wait til june
<GameCat> flapane: have you tried plain glxgears? that seems to be a fail on the framebuffer, not the 3d (it's not getting that far)
<stamen81> I made the upgrade too, and after that I reinstalled all my linux
<flapane> plain glxgears?
<flapane> what do you mean?
<stamen81> to breezy again
<flapane> wow stamen81
<GameCat> jusrt type glxgears
<stamen81> because you can't downgrade
<flapane> game same effect
<GameCat> ah well
<flapane> yep, well........
<pedro> I am here againe
<flapane> damn ati:(
<stamen81> so, you must wait
<flapane> yes let's hope well
<flapane> i'd like to try cedega
<stamen81> they are good, but in the support are verry verry bad
<flapane> the only 3d purpose, for me
<flapane> sure, i chose x800gt because
<stamen81> nvidia is the best for lin now
<flapane> it was fasterrr than 6600gt
<flapane> but..man...
<flapane> how many troubles
<pedro> well
<GameCat> it's only faster if it works :)
<stamen81> I love ati but with this support they loose me as a custumer
<flapane> so pedro?
<flapane> sure stamen81
<pedro> in fat32 I cannot use nls=utf8
<flapane> gamecat in fact i play in windows:)
<flapane> only thing i can do
* GameCat nods
<pedro> I gave me an error and didn't mount the partition
<flapane> :)
<stamen81> yes for win they are good
<flapane> pedro and for ntfs?
<flapane> sure especially for anti aliasing
<stamen81> but I wan't to use it in linux too
<pedro> and in Windows I still cannot see the accents and other characters
<flapane> splinter cell and tomb raider legend are amazing
<flapane> strange, pedro
<stamen81> not one thing for lin aother for win
<flapane> i solved with that option
<GameCat> I play on my xbox360 - no driver hassles
<pedro> same I say
<stamen81> GameCat, :))
<flapane> GameCat,  but i don't have a big big tv
<flapane> for xbox
<pedro> any idea?
<flapane> like 35''lcd
<stamen81> pedro, what you want to do
<flapane> he can't see    etc etc
<GameCat> flapane: ah, i have a hi-def projector - Tomb Raider 7 feet wide :D
<stamen81> pedro, to whrite in fat32 system
<flapane> GameCat, great:D:D
<GameCat> oh it is :)
<stamen81> pedro, ?
<flapane> i wonder
<pedro> I would like to write in fat32 with accents,  and other characters
<pedro> and can see those characters in ntfs
<stamen81> pedro
<stamen81> try this
<pedro> yes
<nico8481> lo
<stamen81> vfat    users,gid=users,umask=0000,utf8=true        0       0
<GameCat> right, I'm off - have fun
<stamen81> and reboot
<stamen81> make a backup
<stamen81> first
<stamen81> for fstab
* flapane sta ascoltando: Colonne sonore - James Bond theme
<pedro> ok
<pedro> I am goint to try
<flapane> stamen81, any news about .wma on xmms?
<flapane> i compiled a russina plugin but
<flapane> it screwed up xmms
<flapane> *russian
<stamen81> I am not listening wma with xmms
<pedro> before to reboot
<stamen81> so I can't help you
<flapane> k
<stamen81> pedro, yes, what
<pedro> I have readed that a good option is to include "iocharset=utf8"
<_laurent> hi all
<pedro> when I did it I had an advertence at boot telling me that is a bad option to vfat
<stamen81> try with my example
<pedro> ok
<pedro> I'll come back
<stamen81> ok
<_laurent> hi
<stamen81> hi
<flapane> vfat was good also for usb pen if i remember well
<apokryphos> vfat isn't too bad as long as you're not running an OS with it or you don't plan on having files bigger than 4 gigs or whatever it is
<flapane> like fat32
<pedro> well
<pedro> There are some problems
<stamen81> waht problems
<pedro> but I think it is not the option utf=true
<pedro> I could see at boot that didn't recognize the option of "guid=users"
<pedro> How can I see all the message from boot?
<stamen81> it must be "utf8=true"
<pedro> because there were several error message
<stamen81> maybe without ""
<stamen81> adn try to remove guid
<pedro> Another thing is that when I call Kwrite with sudo or kdesu I have got the message like...
<apokryphos> never call kwrite with sudo
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<pedro> http://pastebin.com/698245
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.  If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater"
<pedro> why?
<apokryphos> what does that mean?
<apokryphos> is the terminal output from kdesu kwrite?
<pedro> when I do "sudo adept-updater" it say it don't recognize the command
<apokryphos> ubotu: no kdesu is <reply> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<pedro> But I have the same error message with kdesu
<apokryphos> is that the output you get from running it in the terminal?
<pedro> and from running with graphical way
<apokryphos> what's the first line mean?
<apokryphos> and, are you on breezy?
<pedro> Yes, I am on breezy
<apokryphos> I think kdesu was altered slightly in breezy updates, but I'm not sure if it related to that as well. Do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pedro> I use aptitude
<pedro> is it right?
<apokryphos> either way
<apokryphos> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<pedro> ok
<pedro> I will try when I solve the problem with characters
<stamen81> bye
<stamen81> I have to go
<flapane> pedro so didn't u solve?
<trip> Anyone had an issue where when they attempt to log onto a wifi network from within KDE their system locks up?
<trip> I think this same issue is also responsible for my system randomly locking up as well
<DrBair> haven't had any problems with that, but have you checked dmesg and kern.log for clues on the crashes?
<trip> yeah
<trip> that's the problem
<trip> it's a hard lockup
<trip> so the system couldn't even write errors to logfiles i doubt
<DrBair> i had that problem last week, turned out to be a dieing dvd drive
<DrBair> theres always the serial terminal approach
<trip> Yeah I originally was leaning towards failing hardware
<trip> but then I tried to setup the wifi connection from console
<trip> and it worked fine
<trip> it's a very curious issue
<DrBair> i knew mine was hardware when it started locking in BIOS
<trip> yeah
<trip> i almost wish this problem would show up elsewhere
<Lynoure> Hello
<trip> hi
<Lynoure> I'm trying to configure a system bell, but get no sound when I press Test  and despite checking Use system bell, still get the fancy alarm noises from KDE
<Lynoure> Any idea what might be wrong? (Dapper)
<pedro> well
<pedro> I am here again
<pedro> I still have problems with accents and 
<pedro> I made some changes but and the error is different but still an error
<Lynoure> hmm
<Lynoure> your  seems fine here. I'm not saying I can help you but what kind of problem you have?
<pedro> In partition fat32 I cannot read and write accents and 
<pedro> And in partition ntfs I cannot read the same characters
<pedro> In this partition there is no problem
<Lynoure> That can be complicated. I assume you are talking about reading and writing them from linux, not writing from linux and reading from some MS Windows
<pedro> yes
<pedro> I am in Linux and would like to read and write in fat32 and read en windows
<pedro> I think it is not a big thing
<DrBair> would you need nlt_utf8 kernel module loaded to do utf8 in vfat?
<DrBair> *nls_utf8
<pedro> well
<pedro> I am a newbie
<pedro> I don't understand very well the answer
<DrBair> might want to try 'sudo modprobe nls_utf8' and remounting the vfat partition with the utf8 option
<pedro> Still is there the error
<Lynoure> What error?
<pedro> I cannot write accents in fat32
<pedro> and do not read right in ntfs
<Lynoure> I mean, does it complain somehow? what happens when you try?
<pedro> when I try to write in vfat
<pedro> kde show me an error window advirtising that it cannot be
<DrBair> pedro: have you tried it in the command line at all?
<pedro> yes
<pedro> and i have the same thing
<DrBair> have you checked dmesg output when mounting the drive?
<pedro> no
<pedro> I don't know how to do it
<Broxtor> How can I configure my soundcard in Dapper?
<Infecto> some one pass thru skype and sound device problems
<Infecto> ?
<ss2cire|linux> hello
<ss2cire|linux> i was wondering, where does konqueror save downloaded files?
* ss2cire|linux can't find his download
<DrBair> ss2cire|linux: konqueror should ask you by default
<ss2cire|linux> i didn't
<ss2cire|linux> just downloads
<ss2cire|linux> no asking where to save...
<ss2cire|linux> this is a fresh install of kubuntu.
<ss2cire|linux> 5.1
<red_> salut j'ai un problme avec la lecture des avi
<red_> quelqu'un pourrait m'aider
<red_> is someone here able to give me a hand
<stefan___> what's your problem exactly?
<red_> i'm not able to read avi files.
<stefan___> please try:
<stefan___> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<stefan___> run that script
<stefan___> it may help you
<ss2cire|linux> how do you configure konqeror to allow you to choose a download location?
<ss2cire|linux> i dont see anything all related to it...
<Lynoure> I think there was a button at the bottom of the download window
<Lynoure> But I might remember wrong
<ss2cire|linux> nope, nothing.
<ss2cire|linux> just the url you're downloading from
<ss2cire|linux> and a progressbar
<red_> thank you stefan i'm gotta try it
<jarle> IS it possible to have konqueror display thumbnail of movies?
<stefan___> yes
<jarle> stefan___: any default settings I need to change?
<stefan___> just enable the previews for the movie extension you want
<stefan___> go to view->preview
<stefan___> there should be something with movies
<stefan___> if it is not enabled, click on it
<stefan___> if it is enabled and you don't see thumbnails it may be another problem
<jarle> stefan___: where do I enable preview?
<stefan___> in the menu view
<stefan___> then "preview" (is a submenu)
<jarle> stefan___: I have everything ckecked there, but no movie filetypes is listed there?
<stefan___> hm
<stefan___> what kind of movies do you have?
<jarle> stefan___: What do you have in that list reflecting movies?
<stefan___> avi, wmv, mpg, mov, ...
<stefan___> on my desk "movie-files" is checked
<jarle> stefan___: I have "Scalable Vector Graphics, Clipart etc." but no movie formats...
<DaSkreech> Can adept show you a changelog?
<jarle> stefan___: I have to check some boxes in konqueror->settings->configure konqueror->previews & meta data I think.... will give it a try...
<ss2cire|linux> hmm
<ss2cire|linux> im getting a window now
<ss2cire|linux> that says the file im trying to download is an executable
<ss2cire|linux> and trying to save it will result in a corrupt file
<ss2cire|linux> it's a tgz file.
<pgmi> hi , i have gcc version 4.0 and my kernel compiler was gcc 3.4 , this brings me some issues , should i compile kernel with gcc 4.0 to solve them ?=
<DaSkreech> stefan___: What does the preview for audio do?
<stefan___> ??
<stefan___> don't know
<jarle> stefan___: What do you have checked in konqueror->settings->configure konqueror->previews & meta data? And what is your maximum file size specified there?
<stefan___> max is 5MB
<stefan___> local protocols -> files
<stefan___> no file - not files
<stefan___> i mean:
<stefan___>  local protocols -> file
<stefan___> sorry - i was confused ;)
<stefan___> nothing more is checked
<pgmi> hi , i have gcc version 4.0 and my kernel compiler was gcc 3.4 , this brings me some issues , should i compile kernel with gcc 4.0 to solve them ?
<jarle> stefan___: Seems someone else has the same problem as me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=973568
<stefan___> again
<stefan___> what type of video are you talking about?
<stefan___> please also try:
<stefan___> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<stefan___> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<stefan___> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<stefan___> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<stefan___> this script helps you with all that codec-stuff
<ss2cire|linux> ugh
<ss2cire|linux> so annoying
<jarle> stefan___: any type of video, mpg, avi, vmv etc...
<ss2cire|linux> seems the archive is automatically being opened in a text editor
<stefan___> can you play them with kaffeine?
<jarle> stefan___: installing kdemultimedia now to see if that helps...
<Lynoure> easylinux is a bit of an overkill...
<ss2cire|linux> but i see no file association stuff
<Lynoure> s/easylinux/easyubuntu
<Infecto> uff
<Infecto> skype works ok :)
<Lynoure> or at least I assume it's what made my konqueror show .avi by default, leaving copy-paste the only download options
<stefan___> no
<stefan___> i don't think so
<stefan___> at least not in my case
<stefan___> bye
<jarle> stefan___: installing the kdemultimedia package solved the problem, now everything works fine..
<stefan___> congratulations ;)
<_ubuntu_> o
<ss2cire|linux> hahahha
<ss2cire|linux> i am a genious
<ss2cire|linux> i'll download the file on the windows box
<ss2cire|linux> then copy it over :D
<pedro> well
<pedro> Finally I got it!
<pedro> Now I can read and write special characters
<pedro> but have a message at boot that I don't know why
<pedro> *Setting sensors limits....          [fail] 
<pedro> Why?
<Lynoure> Does SpeedCrunch on Dapper for most people show the calculator GUI?
<Lynoure> I just get white area and radio buttons for degrees/radians + evaluate button
<red_> sephan i'm back but i'm problem is not fixed.
<red_> i ran the python script....all the W32 codecs are set up but still not able to read avi files
<red_> somebody here can help me
<red_> i set up easyubuntu but i'm still not able to read avi files
<red_> fabien peux tu m'aider
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DaSkreech> red_:  where did you get the avi files?
<red_> from my home folder, downloaded from web
<DaSkreech> Where on the web?
<DaSkreech> Do you know what codecs it is using?
<red_> i'm able to read this files with my xbox
<red_> how can i know what codecs it is using for
<somerville32> Does kubuntu get the same support ubuntu does?
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys how do I remove kubuntu and all the apps it installed? I'm going back to gnome, all I did was install kubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> somerville32: Probably not but during the dapper flights kde has been pretty much rock solid whilst gnome was breaking all the time.
<somerville32> You don't sorry
<Lynoure> Rock solid?
<somerville32> h3sp4wn: *nods*
<PrimoTurbo> so guys any idea?
<PrimoTurbo> I would like to remove kubuntu including all the apps, I read the removing kubuntu-desktop won't do that
<jorik> PrimoTurbo, heh, i was going to ask the excact oposite of that
<h3sp4wn> PrimoTurbo: if you use aptitude just do sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop but if you don't then well it won't work
<DaSkreech> red_: Hmm I'm not sure actually
<PrimoTurbo> I didn't use aptitude :(
<Lynoure> primoturbo: I'd use debfoster for that, but I'm weird
<jorik> all these gnome icons are cluttering my menus
<PrimoTurbo> how do u use debfoster?
<PrimoTurbo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96048
<PrimoTurbo> I found that but is that the right instructions?
<mlivneh> can someone help me out? my wireless card is conf'd correctly; on boot it sets the correct essid, but it doesn't pull a dhcp lease. i have to "sudo dhclient wlan0" manually. my /etc/network/interfaces file is here: http://pastebin.com/698526
<Lynoure> PrimoTurbo: type debfoster and follow instructions. It'll ask you what you want to keep.
<DaSkreech> red_: Do you have mplayer?
<red_> i use xine player
<PrimoTurbo> do u have to know all the names of the stuff kubuntu installed
<PrimoTurbo> cause I'm scared I will mess up and then I probally won't take the time to get it running again
<mindspin> PrimoTurbo: no adept shows the names and wether you have it installed or not
<Lynoure> PrimoTurbo: I don't think there is any way of purging stuff that is compeltely mistake-safe
<bug2000> My buddy gets an error: 'an error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system' what to do?
<Guest630> ^ I'm the one with that error
<HymnToLife> is your cd OK ?
<Canabary> Checking it now
<Canabary> 99% no errors yet
<Canabary> no errors
<Canabary> I think I need to reformat the Partition though... seems I could get a fucked up system if I dont..
<Canabary> Now if only I knew how to do that
<Lynoure> Depends a bit on which partition...
<HymnToLife> but yeah, the root partition has to be formatted during install
<Canabary> Jeez now it cant find the cd...
<PrimoTurbo> Before I do anything stupid, I'm trying to remove kubuntu using debfroster. Will this only remove kubuntu-desktop and all the stuff it installed? I want to keep gnome and all my apps, http://img419.imageshack.us/img419/1626/screenshot6xs.png
<Canabary> even though it is running from it =/
<Lynoure> PrimoTurbo: It won't remove gnome unless you mark it removed, but perhaps the aptitude way is better/easier.
* Canabary formats and tries to install again
<PrimoTurbo> I didn't use aptitude to install kubuntu-desktop
<PrimoTurbo> will it still work to unisntall kubuntu-desktop?
<Lynoure> you can use it know even if you have never used it before.
<Lynoure> It's just an apt frontend...
<LeeJunFan> PrimoTurbo: kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package which installs a bunch of other packages, uninstalling kubuntu-desktop will not uninstall everything that came with it.
<LeeJunFan> PrimoTurbo: you should probably uninstall kdelibs to remove all the kde stuff.
<Canabary> wee works now ^_^
<PrimoTurbo> kdelibs won't remove all the kde crap
<PrimoTurbo> i want it all gone and have a clean system
<PrimoTurbo> is python2.4-dev needed for gnome?
<PrimoTurbo> kde-guidance is keeping the following 6 packages installed:
<PrimoTurbo>   libpythonize0 python-kde3 python2.4-dev python2.4-kde3 python2.4-qt3 python2.4-sip4-qt3
<BluesKaj_> where 's the best site for live cd for AMD64 mchines ?
<PrimoTurbo> Anyoen of this needed?
<Lynoure> python2.4-dev is not kde specific in any way
<PrimoTurbo> damn I have a feeling I will mess up..
<Lynoure> but if something else needs that package, saying yes there won't remove it
<PrimoTurbo> in debfroster u mean?
<Lorenzod> Hm.. I can't use KDM as my display manager. Any session I start dies within seconds.
<Lorenzod> Is anybody else experiencing this?
<Lorenzod> btw, that is on an up-to-date Dapper.
<bug2000> Canabary, how's the install going on?
<Lynoure> PrimoTurbo: why do you think removing kdelibs wouldn't work?
<PrimoTurbo> dunno will it?
<PrimoTurbo> will it remove everything?
<DaSkreech> red_: Mplayer should be able to play the file as well as tell You the codecs it uses
<Lynoure> Depends on what you define with everything
<lwells> can anyone help me with Dansguardian??
<trym> I was starting Xgl fine for a while, but I had forgotten to disable xinerama, so I was unable to start compiz. Not knowing this at the time, I found a howto I decided to follow. I added the repositories it asked me to and upgraded many of my packages. After doing so, Im not able to start xgl. When I try I get: XIO: fatal io error 104 (Connection reset by peer). There are no other errors in the x log. Any ideas what to do to make things work again? Im running 
<PrimoTurbo> I want everything that kubuntu-desktop installed to be removed
<DaSkreech> red_: There is a package in universe called xineextra (I think) that should give you more file compatibilty
<lwells> I am not able to install it
<PrimoTurbo> I want my system how it was before I installed kubuntu-desktop no logs, no apps or whatever nothing else
<Lynoure> I think all kde specific stuff depend on that
<_andreas> Hey, Can someone tell me which "apt-get" command that installs the kernel headers for my running kernel?
<red_> DaSkreech: thanks
<dbakker> has anyone gotten xgl to work on a FireGL M24 GL card? I locks up pretty fast with the latest fglrx driver, stays up for a bit with the open source radeon driver but most applications crash it
<dbakker> _andreas: i usually install module-assistant and then run module-assitant and do a prepare
<DaSkreech> red_: Let me find out what the package is called
<lwells> Doess anyone know aobut Danguardian??
<DaSkreech> red_: libxine-extracodecs
<_andreas> dbbakker: Thanx alot, Ill give it a try :)
<red_> DaSkreech: works with VLC media player but not with xine or kaffeine
<bug2000> Good night.
<apricot> how to backup partitions?
<dbakker> apricot: just the layout?
<apricot> whole partition
<dbakker> dd if=/dev/<diskdevice> of=backup.dd
<lwells> I want to block certain websites on this computer
<dbakker> apricot: block for block. or just use tar
<slow-motion> hallo
<BluesKaj_> never seen my DL speed this high ..steady at 523kb/sec
<BluesKaj_> another canuck in the crowd
<uniq> apricot: i suggest using partimage. it can compress backup images, and the unused space is not copied, as dd does.
<Lorenzod> Hm.. I have an error in my kdm log files about not being able to read /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<Lorenzod> But locate tells me that file is in /usr/lib instead.
<uniq> apricot: apt-cache show partimage, or use sysresccd.org
<apikoros> how do disable that $#!@#!@ bouncing icon when i run apps?
<Lorenzod> Does anybody know what is trying to read SecurityPolicy?
<uniq> apikoros: system settings -> panel -> startup notification
<apikoros> thanks
<apikoros> there is a circle in hell for whomever programmed this bouncing thing
<Lorenzod> Okay, does anybody know which file is trying to access <some path>/xserver/SecurityPolicy?
<Lorenzod> During session initialization, that is (and only when running KDM).
<Lynoure> files don't access files, processes do. Try lsof?
<Lorenzod> Lynoure: yeah, well you know what I mean. But lsof might be a good idea.
<uniq> lorenzod: /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy is in the xserver-common package.
<uniq> lorenzod: try to reinstall the package: konsole -> 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-common'
<Lorenzod> uniq: thanks. But I have the SecurityPolicy file.
<Lorenzod> I rather need to know what is searching for it in /etc/X11/xserver.
<lwells> how do you block a website with iptables?, what is the sytax
<ctothej> how can i format an external hard drive in vfat so that both windows and linux can read from it? i want only to store media files on it...
<ctothej> and isos too
<Lorenzod> uniq: hold on, you said the file *should* be in /etc/X11/xserver.. Sorry I'm illiterate today.
<etam> hi
<etam> how can i change the console resolution?
<etam> i mean alt + f1, f2... consoles
<dbakker> there is an option for grub
<etam> dbakker: where?
<dbakker> google for
<etam> dbakker: ok
<etam> :|
<dbakker> etam: im sorry but im at work anyway
<dbakker> etam: cant google for ya
<eriksti> what's the trick to get amarok playing radio? I've tried installing restricted formats..
<TheUni> is it possible to have 3 monitors working at once in kubuntu? i have 2 atm, but am getting a 3rd. can i just get another video card and let x pick it up like with the other 2?
<dbakker> i use kaffine
<eriksti> don't like amaroK, or you just use it for radio?
<protocol1> eriksti, have you tried installing easyubuntu?
<eriksti> protocol1: nope.. where can I read about it?
<eriksti> sounds like it's made for me :)
<TheUni> easybuntu?
<protocol1> it will allow you to use restrictied formats and get your java and other stuff set for you
<Cilindrador> i have this huge problem concerning burned DVDs, which i cant read no matter what.  /// Data dvds w/ video files whose filesystem is iso9660+joliet are not accessed at all. /// I've documented the best i can @ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=963336 and would appreciate any help.
<protocol1> tell eriksti about !easyubuntu
<protocol1> !easyubuntu
<eriksti> found this: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<protocol1> yeah
<protocol1> go through the instructions for that and it will server your needs.....
<protocol1> serve*
<eriksti> looks awesome.. thanks!
<protocol1> i used it to get most of stuff working
<protocol1> np
<trym> 
<trym> 
<reagleBRKLN> when i plug in an external drive (ext3 formatted) kubuntu tries two automounts a /dev/sda which fails, and /dev/sda1 (which is the real file system.) how should external drives be partitioned?
<TheUni> reagleBRKLN: mine are fat.
<TheUni> saves me the trouble
<reagleBRKLN> FAT can be slow and cause tons of problems
<reagleBRKLN> (with filenames and such)
<sistar> hey guys, I came in here to ask about some dvd video and cd audio probs I'm having and saw mention of this easybuntu thang. So I checked it out downloaded and ran it...
<sistar> Now I need help with it!!
<sistar> When I press ok the gui does nothing and in the command line I get the error: TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for +: 'QString' and 'QString'
<Sergi0> sistar: looks like nobody can help you here at this moment, maybe try #ubuntu
<sistar> Thanks Sergi0
<steveire> anyone use dapper kubuntu?
<steveire> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<steveire> Yes I know
<steveire> I'm trying to get mp3s working (!MP3, yes, I know) but the package akode-mpeg is not in the repos. If someone has got it working, please tell me how.
<gnomefreak> oh mpeg
<gnomefreak> yes it is
<gnomefreak> libakode2-mpeg - mpeg plugins for akode
<steveire> libakode2-mpeg
<steveire> Still, I cannot play mp3s
* gnomefreak doesnt understand why you need mpeg to play mp3s
<gnomefreak> mpeg is video
<steveire> I think I said vaguely that in the other chan
<steveire> Any more ideas?
<Dasnipa`> steveire, did you add the universe repos?
<Dasnipa`> and possibly multiverse?
<steveire> yes i did
<steveire> Do you use dapper?
<crimsun> gnomefreak: mp3 is mpeg 1 layer 3 audio, so yeah, you need mpeg support.
<steveire> crimsun: do you use dapper?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<crimsun> steveire: yes
<crimsun> (not kubuntu per se, however)
<steveire> ubuntu + KDE?
<steveire> It's looking like that's the best way to go tbh.
<crimsun> steveire: I normally use whatever allows me to be productive, which at the moment is a simple xterm + opera session under twm
<crimsun> steveire: but yes, kubuntu (ubuntu+kde) is a quite a good place to begin
<steveire> So, you can't help me then...
<crimsun> are you using dapper or breezy?
<steveire> dapper
<steveire> kubuntu dapper, and i can't play mp3s
<crimsun> you either need gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and/or libxine-extracodecs
<crimsun> depending on which player you're using
<crimsun> sorry, that should be ugly, not bad
<steveire> I have them, Could you read up a couple of lines to save me repeating myslef
<crimsun> I don't see any mention of what player you're using
<steveire> amorok, kaffeine, niether work
<steveire> is there another I can try?
<crimsun> amarok and kaffeine should both use xine
<crimsun> dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs |grep ^ii
<steveire> steveire@ubuntu:~/Downloads$  dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs |grep ^ii
<steveire> ii  libxine-extracodecs 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 the xine video/media player library, binary files
<steveire> mplayer plays mp3s
<steveire> does that tell you anything?
<crimsun> steveire: sec, I'm at work
<crimsun> steveire: looks fine
<crimsun> steveire: you mentioned you have the gst package installed; can you try this?  gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///some.mp3 ?
<steveire> bash: gst-launch-0.10: command not found
<crimsun> steveire: hmm, you don't have gstreamer0.10-tools installed, then
<crimsun> steveire: in any case, if mplayer plays them, then the issue is elsewhere. What's the stderr output from xine?
* steveire looks n00bishly at crimsun
<steveire> how do I get it?
<crimsun> steveire: invoke amarok and/or kaffeine from the command line
<steveire> no output
<crimsun> ok, just to sanity-check, please install mpg321
<Lorenzod> steveire: does kaffeine actually start at all for you?
<crimsun> steveire: then try: mpg321 some.mp3
<steveire> odd: kdesu amarok some.mp3 gives lots of output, and plays the file... Kaffeine starts.
<crimsun> ahh, permissions problem then
<crimsun> try: groups|grep audio
<steveire> steveire adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<steveire> It works now!
<crimsun> mmkay
<steveire> I reckon it could have been the tools gstreamer thing
<steveire> thanks very much
<steveire> These problems are always very frustrating
<crimsun> odd, I thought amarok/kaffeine were configured to use xine by default
<Lorenzod> crimsun, amarok is (at least for me), kaffeine, I don't know because it hangs.
<Lorenzod> Funny, codeine works, but also hangs if I try to access xine properties.
<kbrooks> Does anyone here run kubuntu dapper?
<jarle> Unable to login again after doing "Lock Session" from KDE. Do I have to change kcheckpass to be owned by root (chmod root.root ) and then SUID the file (chmod 4755 ). Or is there some other solution?
<Lorenzod> kbrooks, yes
<kbrooks> Lorenzod: copy nd paste the output of dpkg -l libqt3-mt to me in a PM
<steveire> I'm using dapper too.
<BluesKaj_> OldToker, interesting nick :)
<OldToker> Thanks :)
<OldToker> I am having major problems with my kubuntu
<OldToker> :(
<OldToker> what's the root password?? when I installed the system it only prompted me to put in a user name and pass..
<BluesKaj_> yeah , same here , just tried the live cd again
<OldToker> and it seems that when I put in my user password. when it asks for "Run as root" my User pass seems to work?
<OldToker> ????
<OldToker> but now after installing gksu  It seems that I can't become root anymore?
<BluesKaj_> wouldn't let me back in after resetting the scrn rez , without username or pww, it didn't ask me for one in th first place ...DOH!
<OldToker> Hey Bluekuj_ May I pm ya?
<BluesKaj_> yeah sure
<kbrooks> anyone who uses kubuntu dapper: /query me and do /exec -o dpkg -l libqt3-mt
<kbrooks> thank you
<trip> heh
<Infecto> hmmm
<Infecto> right now i try to paste my output :)
<Infecto> lol
<Lorenzod> infecto: he did that to me as well..
<iNiku> hey, does anyone use opera on kde? when restoring the kde session after login, opera always opens on the current desktop instead of the one it was on
<iNiku> is there a way to fix that?
<Lorenzod> iNiku: try right-clicking on the title-bar, and selecting advanced->special app settings
<Lorenzod> or something like that..
<iNiku> and setting what?
<iNiku> ahh, nevermind, thanks
<iNiku> found it :)
<jtmoney> wow
<jtmoney> ubuntu/kubuntu is really fucking slick
<jtmoney> thanks guys
<jtmoney> ;)
<etam> hi, can you help me? my grub is working with vga=0x31b but is not with 0x31c, and sais that it is undefined number... do you know why?!
<Blissex> etam that is defined in the card BIOS, not in GRUB. That mans your card does not support mode 0x31c, whatever that is.
<xst> On my laptop I can "doubletap" the mouse pad in order to simulate a left-mouse-press (not -click). But the maximum allowed doubletap interval is currently far to short. How can I enlarge it?
<Lorenzod> Can somebody check if kaffeine --verbose actually produces any output?
<Blissex> xst: thats probably built into the mousepad, so probably it is an option to the mousepad driver...
<slow-motion> n8
#kubuntu 2006-05-10
<Hoobly> is there a system properties applet that tells you about your version of Ubuntu, etc like in Windows Control Panel | System?
<Phleagor> uname -a
<Hoobly> thx
<Phleagor> but it doesn't tell you the ubuntu-version
<Phleagor> you should know that
<Phleagor> :)
<Lorenzod> AARGH! Kaffeine is tearing at my sanity.
<iNiku> yeah, too much caffeine will do that to you.
<Lorenzod> iNiku: ha, ha..
<TheFuzzball> hi, when I create a new app shortcut in Autostart it says: Could not save properties. You do not have sufficient access to write to /luke/.kde/Autostart/katapult.desktop., can I have some help with this please?
<jma> Hi, I am wondering if KDE and gnome are using fd.o menu standard?
<TheFuzzball> yea well, I'm still waiting for my question to be annswered
<TheFuzzball> answered*
<crimsun> jma: gnome is, not sure about kde, but I would presume so
<crimsun> TheFuzzball: /luke or /home/luke?
<TheFuzzball> crabstic: ~/.kde/Autostart
<jma> crimsun, do you know where the applications.menu file is located? or how does gnome build up the menu tree?
<crimsun> jma: /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
<crimsun> TheFuzzball: ~/.kde != /luke, though, assuming your user is 'luke'
<jma> ahh, thanks a lot. It this the fd.o standard location?
<crimsun> jma: you'll have to check the fd.o spec for that
<jma> ok. thanks.
<TheFuzzball> crabstic: when I say ~ I mean /home/luke yes
<crimsun> (I don't know offhand, and only half my brain is here, sorry)
<crimsun> TheFuzzball: what are the permissions on ~/.kde/Autostart/katapult.desktop?
<TheFuzzball> crabstic: this is really wrong, if I run konqueror and it comes up using the web browser profile and I go to ~/.kde/Autostart and add an app the Autostart it works, but when I run kfmclient openProfile filemngr 'home:/luke' then it gives me that same error
<TheFuzzball> crabstic: when using kfmclient openProfile filemngr 'home:/luke' when I right click and click Add app shortcut it says in permissions user: root group: root
<_ubuntu> Now i test LiveCD Kunbutu :)
<fyrmedic> How do I change the name of the network that Samba shares on i.e. Workgroup to Mshome?
<bimberi> fyrmedic: /etc/samba/smb.conf - change the "workgroup =" setting
<_ubuntu> soo kubunto live dosnt support anything higher then a 1024X768?
<_ubuntu> well... the resolution
<kubuntu_rocks> i can't get my users and groups module to load in the system config?
<pedro> Hello everyone
<pedro> I have some problem with skype
<pedro> a sound problem
<_ubuntu> is anyone in here that can help us?
<HymnToLife> !tell _ubuntu about fixres
<pedro> Well
<pedro> I solved yet!
<thevernat> anyone having problems installing dapper beta 2 64bit?  It tells me I don't have a root, even though I assigned a /
<dark_light> what you mean by assign a / ? putting it on /etc/fstab ?
<thevernat> no, when I do the partitions
<thevernat> it has / /home swap
<dark_light> i am using dapper flight 5 64bits and yes i am with some problems, but i am too lazy to check out what problems i am actually have (gnome isn't working. but kde from kubuntu and xfce from xubuntu are both fine :)
<dark_light> thevernat: you are installing from a cd?
<thevernat> yeah, it's on the live disc, there's an install option on the desktop
<dark_light> oh well i have never used it
<dark_light> but i think you have to tell ubuntu what partition you want to install. right? you might have to format it too
<thevernat> I did
<thevernat> and if I try to install basic ubuntu, it kacks my system and nothing will boot
<thevernat> it's really weird
<dark_light> oh man.. you really should report it on the.. the.. what is the bug tracking system of ubuntu?
<Parkotron> Launchpad
<BluesKaj_> kubuntu isn't ready for primetime on AMD64 pc's...too msny graphics probs
<OPP> hi
<OPP> what are the sys requierments for kubuntu
<dark_light> OPP: maybe 256mb ram
<OPP> what distro do you recommend for my laptop
<dark_light> i don't know exactly but i heard that kubuntu runs faster than other kde-based distros
<OPP> p3 1ghz
<OPP> 256 ram
<dark_light> OPP: xubuntu i think
<dark_light> if you want performance
<OPP> k
<dark_light> my tip:install ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu in same distro and try them all
<OPP> ok
<OPP> what about debian?
<dark_light> it's a good distro, but the sid is too broken and the stable is too old
<dark_light> testing is both broken and old. :)
<OPP> ahh
<OPP> ill get this xubuntu
<OPP> so whys it more effceint
<dark_light> OPP: i used debian testing when sarge was testing. debian is a really good distro, but ubuntu is simply a better debian on my opinion
<dark_light> OPP: xubuntu is faster because it uses xfce instead of kde (that kubuntu uses) and gnome (that plain ubuntu uses)
<OPP> o
<OPP> cool
<OPP> but the applications are the same
<dark_light> well, the initial set of application are different, but you can install any application with the package manager
<OPP> ahh k
<dark_light> xubuntu can't be installed alone i think
<dark_light> you have to install a base system from ubuntu or kubuntu and install the xubuntu-desktop package
<OPP> o
<OPP> do you think kubuntu will be fine
<OPP> without xubuntu
<OPP> i kinda like KDE
<dark_light> (ubuntu comes with ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu with kubuntu-desktop. but if you choose do not install these -desktop, you remain with a base system to do whatever you want. and you can install all these packages if you want)
<dark_light> OPP: well, yes will be fine
<OPP> o
<OPP> then i think ill just stick with that
<dark_light> xfce is very different from kde. it's fast, but maybe you will not like to use it. (but you could simply try it and then uninstall)
<OPP> why
<OPP> is it ugly
<dark_light> well, see it yourself
<dark_light> *searching the xubuntu page*
<dark_light> ubotu: xubuntu?
<ubotu> somebody said xubuntu was Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<dark_light> :)
<OPP> icky
<OPP> ill stick with KDE
<OPP> i mean do you think itll go at a reasonable rate
<OPP> for processing apps
<dark_light> OPP: it depends on wich kind of apps you will use
<OPP> umm
<OPP> mainly for video
<OPP> and music
<OPP> maybe firefox
<OPP> VLC media player
<dark_light> well on kubuntu konqueror is faster i think.. but i am not sure
<dark_light> OPP: i think you will not have problems with performance
<OPP> ok cool
<OPP> i just bought this laptop on ebay :_D
<OPP> it was 235 dollars lol
<OPP> im going on this long road trip
<dark_light> wow!:P
<OPP> ya
<OPP> im pretty pumped
<OPP> ibm
<dark_light> (what is pumped? english isn't my first language..)
<OPP> excited
<OPP> thrilled
<OPP> ecstatic
<dark_light> uhahuahuahua
<dark_light> yeah
<OPP> whats your first language
<dark_light> portuguese
<OPP> o
<dark_light> i am from brazil:)
<OPP> i speak spanish.. not portuguese
<dark_light> you are from wich country?
<OPP> united states
<OPP> i just know some spanish from school
<dark_light> hm yeah:)
<dark_light> i learned english on school, but mainly talking over internet.. just like now :P
<OPP> what media players come with kubuntu
<dark_light> i think amarok
<dark_light> yes, amarok
<OPP> that for music
<dark_light> well, yes
<OPP> and then is there a video player
<dark_light> but ubuntu and kubuntu don't comes with mp3 codecs, you have to install it yourself
<OPP> ahh
<dark_light> hmm
<OPP> apt-get install win32codecs?
<dark_light> w32
<dark_light> :)
<OPP> huh
<dark_light> OPP: it comes with kaffeine too
<dark_light> i think both amarok and kaffeine plays music and videos, i don't know the difference
<OPP> ahh
<OPP> whered you get the codecs?
<dark_light> OPP: kaffeine is intended to play videos
<dark_light> i got it with apt
<OPP> o
<dark_light> aptitude install name-of-the-packages
<OPP> cool
<dark_light> i don't remember all
<dark_light> (aptitude and apt-get does the same work)
<OPP> maybe ill get distro with all codec i need already in it
<dark_light> you can install them with synaptic and other graphical package managers too
<dark_light> OPP: Hmmmm.. ubuntu is meant to be free software. mp3 is patented
<dark_light> that's why mp3 codecs don't come with ubuntu
<OPP> o
<OPP> do you know if they cope with any distro?
<dark_light> what is cope?
<dark_light> ubotu: codecs?
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<dark_light> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dark_light> ubotu: media?
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dark_light
<OPP> cool
<OPP> i meant
<OPP> do any distros COME with the codecs
<OPP> already on them
<dark_light> OPP: distros that don't bother on being totally free comes with codecs
<OPP> o
<dark_light> i don't know many other distros, i used only a few distros
<dark_light> OPP: on breezy there are a easy-guide-to-install (a set of apt-get's), http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<dark_light> on dapper i think you will have to look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Media/Codecs and look for specific codecs :(
<OPP> cool
<dark_light> ps: well, the last page don't points to any package names
<OPP> thats all i have to type in
<dark_light> .. well, installing lame you will have mp3 codecs of course (lame is a mp3 encoder)
<OPP> and then amarok and stuff will work fine
<OPP> i dont need to like compile it
<dark_light> OPP: on breezy, yes
<dark_light> on dapper, not sure
<dark_light> no, you don't need to compile the codecs
<OPP> what is breezy
<dark_light> breezy is the current version of ubuntu (and kubuntu ..)
<dark_light> dapper will be released on june
<dark_light> (i think)
<OPP> o
<OPP> cool
<dark_light> dapper currently is beta.. so i think you should not install it now, unless you want to try it and help the ubuntu team to develop it (sending bugs and that stuff)
<OPP> ya
<OPP> on that site you gave me
<OPP> it says
<OPP> MP3 is supported
<OPP> whatever i get it\
<dark_light> yes mp3 is supported. it's on the main repository
<dark_light> maybe it comes now with the cd
<dark_light> i am not sure
<dark_light> on breezy it don't comes with regular installation, but the ubuntu team supports it
<dark_light> on dapper i don't know if it comes with regular installation
<dark_light> OPP: the main repository is the main site you download things with apt-get/aptitude
<OPP> so
<OPP> ubuntu has codecs installed
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hey, OPP. :P
<OPP> well hell CBM
<OPP> i was looking for you
<dark_light> by default? on breezy, only free codecs by default (like ogg). on dapper, not sure
<OPP> hello*
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, to get non-free codecs on Kubuntu you'll need to install win32 codecs
<CheeseBurgerMan> Which, IIRC is 'sudo apt-get install win32codecs', but I'm not sure since it doesn't work on my amd64 system.
<dark_light> i think ogg is a better codec than mp3 (specially because it'1s free). that's why i converted all my mp3 to ogg with mp32ogg script :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> That loses you quality :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> I personally use MP3 because it's more universal. :)
<dark_light> really? oh well :P
<OPP> transcoding music files always loses you quality
<dark_light> CheeseBurgerMan: it works on amd64 fine!
<CheeseBurgerMan> Really? I read that they didn't. :o
<CheeseBurgerMan> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<dark_light> maybe you have to force the installation of 32bits codecs
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<dark_light> Hum..
<CheeseBurgerMan> That was for me -- I wanted the link. :P
<thom__> that sucked
<thom__> just went through total hell trying to get on the internet
<dark_light> CheeseBurgerMan: i don't remember the details, but the fact is that i am on a amd64 machine and mp3 works fine here (on both dapper and breezy)
<sistar> I can't play DVD's our audio cd's! Anyone wanna chat about it?
<thom__> me too
<thom__> me
<thom__> one problem is all the cd players over ride each other
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell sistar about restrictedformats
<dark_light> OPP: look the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for see how install mp3 codecs on ubuntu/kubuntu
<thom__> i cant play any of my cds, how are they restricted. I know dvds are?
<dark_light> here i can play regular audio cds....
<thom__> i guess I can play mp3s though
<dark_light> but i tried only on ubuntu.. with that default player. and it was on breezy. o.o
<brandon_> how can i get konq to generate thumbnail previews of movies?
<OPP> thanks cbm
<thom__> im using dapper though, thats my prblem
<OPP> so its easy to install those codecs
<CheeseBurgerMan> thom__: Have you tried #ubuntu+1
<CheeseBurgerMan> OPP: Yeah, just download a deb and install it.
<thom__> forgot where i was, sory
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's fine. I just don't know. ;)
<thom__> i started from xubuntu also
<thom__> then installed kubuntu-desktop because I wanted some wireless gui after i changed locations
<OPP> i think ill use kubuntu then
<OPP> aslong as its easy to install stuff
<CheeseBurgerMan> OPP: Good choice, although it's the same for any debian based distro. :P
<OPP> cool
<OPP> CBM do you setup the sudo info during install?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, sudo just lets you run things as root with your password. And since you setup your password during install, yes.
<OPP> k
<OPP> cool
<sistar> okay just had a look at the page on restricted formats, that's doesn't seem the prob I already have libdvdread3 happening
<sistar> however
<OPP> cbm do i just do that apt-get "whatevercodeciwant" and itll download it for me? and then i just open the program and walah
<sistar> I've never been able to play dvd's... cd's play in kcd, but with no sound... but lately it's been worse
<CheeseBurgerMan> Look at the restricted formats page, OPP. There's a deb you have to download and manually install
<OPP> im sorry
<OPP> what is
<OPP> a deb
<CheeseBurgerMan> Debian package
<OPP> o
<OPP> ok
<OPP> i dont know how to compile :-D
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'sudo apt-get build-essential' (once), then use './configure && make && sudo make install'
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<OPP> cool
<sistar> I've been getting the error The file or folder media:/scd0 does not exist.
<sistar> which seems to suggest it's not mounting properly, but Kscd still pops up and starts playing tracks I can't hear, and kaffine says it can't load the dvd title info
<sistar> By the way I'm using a firewire drive, since the dvd rom in my imac is stuffed!!
<dark_light> sistar: type mount without parameters and paste it on http://pastebin.com
<dark_light> and paste here the url
<dark_light> sistar: i need to know if /dev/scd0 is mounted (if it's really the file device of your dvd player)
<sistar> yep...
<sistar> erm... mount without parameters hey??
<OPP> whats that deb i need cbm
<sistar> Dark_light-->i've been so spoilt by fancy guis that I've forgoten how to do that
<OPP> before i do the sudo apt-get w32codecs
<CheeseBurgerMan> OPP: You dont do that, I was wrong.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Let me try to find it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<OPP> what do i do with that
<CheeseBurgerMan> Install it.
<OPP> and ill have the codecs?
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb'
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes
<OPP> sweet
<OPP> what codecs are included in that
<sistar> anyone able to walk me through mounting without parameters
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dunno, I haven't needed them. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> I can play MP3 without it, and that's what I need. :)
<OPP> what about divx
<CheeseBurgerMan> I don't know, haven't tried it.
<OPP> what did you use for mp3
<OPP> so dont use this site
<OPP> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<OPP> at all?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It played once I installed the xine engine for amarok
<CheeseBurgerMan> Go ahead and use it, I just don't know what codecs you get with that.
<OPP> ahh
<OPP> but if i do use that
<OPP> i need that package first
<OPP> correct?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes.
<sistar> dark_light--> I don't know how to mount it without parameters....Wouldn't I have to somehow avoid the drive mounting autoatically?
<OPP> and all i do with that package is
<OPP> type in
<OPP> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<CheeseBurgerMan> yes
<OPP> do i put it on my desktop
<CheeseBurgerMan> Doesn't matter
<CheeseBurgerMan> You just have to have the console in the same dir as the deb
<OPP> ahh
<OPP> ok
<sistar> I have the feeling i've been given up on :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> sistar: I don't know what to do, hence me not helping.
<sistar> thanks CBM
<dark_light> sistar: oh, sorry
<dark_light> simply type mount on terminal
<dark_light> first m, then o, then u, then n, then t.. and then hit return key
<dark_light> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<sistar> so.. mount /dev/scd0  yeah?
<dark_light> i was just wondering if /dev/scd0 is alredy monted or not
<dark_light> mount without params shows it to you
<sistar> I thought you had to create folders b4 hand and stuff... shows how long since I've done things in the command line!!
<dark_light> but you can try to mount it and, if there is no errors, it is begin to be mounted
<dark_light> it begins
<dark_light> all roads lead to command line
<dark_light> :)
<OPP> cbm
<OPP> i dont think i need that deb
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then don't install it. :P
<OPP> i think i can just do apt-get install w32codecs
<OPP> and get the divx codec
<OPP> whats that deb supposed to do?
<CheeseBurgerMan> OPP: Run 'sudo apt-cache search win32codecs'
<OPP> k
<OPP> i found what i need
<OPP> nvm
<sistar> dark_light--> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only, but konqueror still doesn't think it exist... and I can't find it in the command line
<dark_light> sistar: hmmmm
<OPP> check your pm cbm
<dark_light> sistar: i think you can access it on /media/scd0 instead of media:/scd0
<dark_light> or /mnt/scd0
<sistar> I've checked out /mnt   /cdrom  /media
<dark_light> or type mount to see where it's mounted
<dark_light> hmmmmmmmm
<dark_light> sistar: try modify the configuration of kaffeine
<dark_light> here it's configured to look /dev/hdc when playing dvd's
<sistar> okay it's mounted to /media/cdrom1
<dark_light> (well, actually i don't use kaffeine. but you got the idea:)
<sistar> why would konqueror be looking in scd0??
<dark_light> probably media:/scd0 points to the place /dev/scd0 is mounted, that is, /media/cdrom1
<dark_light> but it's not about configuring konqueror i think, it's about configuring you cd player to play things from the right device
<OPP> so
<OPP> who has put on the w32 codecs here?
<OPP> i still dont know the easiest way to do it
<rUiSu> hi
<rUiSu> umm, i have a problem with the network
<rUiSu> in breezy
<rUiSu> previously on my other distro i used ndiwrapper and dhcpcd to activate the network
<rUiSu> but it seems kubuntu doesnt have the dhcpcd, righ?
<sistar> dark_light--> ok, there doesn't seem to be an option to configure where kaffeine plays dvd's from. and telling vlc to play from /media/cdrom1 does nothing
<rUiSu> hello?
<bimberi> rUiSu: no, it doesn't install a dhcp server by default
<rUiSu> ook
<rUiSu> because i was searching in the advance package installer, and i could not fin dhcp
<rUiSu> mm
<rUiSu> so, what sould i do?
<rUiSu> or is it on the universe?
<bimberi> !info dhcp3-server
<ubotu> dhcp3-server: (DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.2-1ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 505 kB, Installed size: 1064 kB
<bimberi> rUiSu: there it is ^^^^^
<rUiSu> mm
<rUiSu> i just saw a forum coment that a guy removed the dhcp3 and dhcpclient and installed dhcpcd from the unvierse and worked....
<rUiSu> mm
<rUiSu> so, ill try
<rUiSu> ok
<rUiSu> thanks everyone
<rUiSu> :)
<bimberi> rUiSu: ymmv, it should work, it is in the main repository so has support from the core devs
<Tsed> Hmm.  Wondering if anyone could give me a hand here... using the Dapper Beta, trying to get the audiocd kioslave (and thus, kaudiocreator) to work.
<Tsed> When I access audiocd:/ with my user, I get a list of the folders (ogg, flac, etc), but they're empty.  Running konq through kdesu brings up the proper listing, so it's obviously a permissions issue...
<Tsed> Just not sure *what* permissions. :)
<NeoChaosX> knetworkmanager's in main. wonder if it'll be included on a default install
<dark_light> sistar: sorry, i read it only now. well you could tell vlc to play from /dev/scd0
<dark_light> sistar: the cd player reads the raw data from cd instead of read any wrapper that mount could make
<ruisu> hello
<ruisu> im currently running kubuntu on a wireless machine :D
<OPP> hello
<OPP> is it easy to download codecs
<robotgeek> OPP, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<OPP> ya i looked at that
<OPP> is it true theres some deb filei  need
<OPP> or can i get around that
<robotgeek> OPP: check pm :)
<OPP> cool
<OPP> does that mean windows32 codecs do inclue divx
<OPP> or only include like wma
<OPP> and wmv
<thoreauputic> w32codecs include a bunch of stuff - just install them
<OPP> ok
<OPP> seems easy enough
<OPP> does kubuntu come with mplayer
<Seantater> OPP: not to my knowledge
<Seantater> OPP: try xine instead
<OPP> k
<OPP> can that play most codecs?
<Seantater> OPP: if you have problems with formats, enable multiverse and install libxine-extracodecs
<Seantater> OPP: not most
<Seantater> OPP: unless you install that library
<Seantater> OPP: because many are proprietary
<Seantater> OPP: but with that library, it plays just about everything
<corey> whoops
<OPP> o
<Seantater> corey: hello -- again
<corey> lol
<corey> anyone here use kbear?
<OPP> i thought win32 was the one i should go
<OPP> get*
<Seantater> corey: isn;t that an ftp client?
<corey> yea
<Seantater> corey: ftp clients for kde are unnecessary
<Seantater> corey: konqueror has that built-in
<corey> i dont use kde :P
<Seantater> corey: then go ahead and use kbear -- but all ftp clients pale in comparison to KIO-ftp
<corey> is that gui?
<Seantater> corey: nope -- it's a library that is built into all kde programs that access the internet
<corey> eh
<Seantater> corey: how it looks is the program's decision
<Seantater> corey: it works really well
<corey> oh well
<Seantater> corey: but since you're not a kde user - -I won;t push ya -- so how does kbear work anyway?
<corey> kbear works im just having an issue or two
<corey> i actually like it i cant figure a thing or two out
<Seantater> corey: what issues?
<corey> well
<corey> it has single click to open the file
<Seantater> okay --
<Seantater> and --
<corey> trying to figure out how to set it as double click
<Seantater> that's really not that big a deal -- anything big?
<corey> hrm
<corey> i cant figure out how to download/upload haha
<OPP> is it easy to install codecs
<OPP> like does it work
<OPP> and easy to do
<Seantater> OPP: yes, really easy
<Seantater> corey: hum -- read the manual?
<OPP> k
<OPP> ill do it
<OPP> ill install kubuntu on my laptop
<corey> i would
<corey> but their site is down ;/
<Seantater> OPP: no -- I mean kbear's manual
<Seantater> OPP: sorry -- did not mean you
<Seantater> OPP: sry
<Seantater> corey: no -- I mean kbear's manual
<corey> yes
<corey> its on their web site
<corey> and its down
<Seantater> corey: no -- no  -- most kde apps come with a manual in the help menu -- it's part of the documentation you downloaded you installed it
<corey> nope
<Seantater> corey: no manual
<Seantater> corey: googled it? I'm not much past here -- never used it..
<corey> their sites down!
<corey> :P
<Seantater> corey: c'mon -- Google's not doen -- read a copy somewhere else, read google's cache -- etc
<Seantater> corey: sorry for being short
<Seantater> corey: I just don;t know much on this topic
<corey> lol
<corey> i dont think i like this kbear
<corey> its setup good but the execution isnt vry good
<corey> maybe i should install kubuntu desktop?
<macd> corey, what windowmanager are you using?
<OPP> whats the best video playe
<OPP> vlc
<OPP> or
<OPP> mplayer
<macd> I prefer mplayer
<corey> im using ubuntu w/ gnome
<macd> try gftp
<macd> its in universe repos
<corey> i did
<corey> i dont like it
<macd> how much easier do you need?
<corey> lol
<macd> or what features are you looking for>
<corey> when your uploading/downloading/editing a lot gftp is a pain
<corey> i like the feautr on kbear when i can edit the file on the server..but i cant figure out how to download files for the life of me
<macd> well, if your editing uploading/downloading often you might want to consider learning a lil shell scripting, or maybee some perl to automate the process
<corey> nah its not that its just gftp is a pain in continulously uploading - its not very customizable
<hybrid> rue
<corey> where is the ftp client in konqueror?
<robotgeek> corey: konqueror
<corey> ?
<robotgeek> corey: konqueror is an excellent ftp/sftp client
<robotgeek> corey: type ftp://ftp.example.com in konq
<corey> bleh
<corey> id like a standalone ft client
<robotgeek> well, kbear is one. i just use konqueror, it works well for me :)
<corey> i liked kbear except i couldnt figure out how to download files :-/
<robotgeek> with konq, you just drag and drop :)
<corey> true- but thats about it
<Lynoure> robotgeek: my konqueror starts automatically playing .avi files if I click on them, so is copy-paste then the only way to sftp those files?
<robotgeek> Lynoure: yeah, i think copy paste is the way to go :)
<Lynoure> robotgeek: ok, thank.
<Lynoure> I'm new to kde so I'm sometimes a bit puzzled by it, but so far quite happy with it
<robotgeek> Lynoure: i learn something new about KDE everyday :)
<_patrick> Pretty new to Kubuntu. I'm finding it interesting trying to install programs.
<_patrick> Is the debian files the easiest to install?
<propagandhi> _patrick: matter of opinion
<_patrick> Well, I'm thought debian files were more self installing?
<propagandhi> still, matter of opinion, RPM's are also 'self-installing' so to speak, the APT system is probably the best package management system as a whole
<_patrick> APT. How do I go about using that. Ark tries to take over on minge.
<propagandhi> so you're not using kubuntu
<toomai> good morning all
<_patrick> Yes, I am using Kubuntu, but Ark does pop up. I use terminal when I can. But, I'd like a simpler format.
<_patrick> Does APT come with Kubuntu, or do I need to download it?
<scheuri> apt is included
<_patrick> OK. So  APT being used to extract RPM's can be easier than the debian files I've been working with?
<_patrick> OK guys I got to go. I'll have more time tomorrow. Thanks.
<jackye> i have two network cards in my linux pc one connected to my hub and the other to my modem i want my dads windows pc to have internet but not sure the dns i need to put in
<jackye> my friend put the numbers in his windows computer before and i dont know which to put in
<propagandhi> jackye: put in the address of the router
<jackye> i dont know what it is
<propagandhi> well, whats the ip address of ur modem/router
<jackye> my ip
<propagandhi> it could be something like 192.168.0.1 or 10.0.0.1 or similar
<jackye> how can i find out?
<propagandhi> does ur network run dhcp, or does ur router at least
<dell500> can you have multiple instances of kaffiene with xine?
<jackye> no
<jackye> it does not
<propagandhi> well, are u assigning ur ip adresses statically then
<jackye> i dont know
<propagandhi> ok, so it must be dhcp
<jackye> i am using rc.firewall
<propagandhi> type ifconfig
<jackye> ye i did though
<propagandhi> what is ur ip address
<jackye> zsh: command not found: ifconfig
<propagandhi> jackye: type in route
<jackye> ok i did ifconfig in root and it worked
<propagandhi> what does the command 'route' show for the 'default' entry
<jackye> could this be the dns 172.16.173.0
<propagandhi> do that 'route' command
<propagandhi> and tell me what it says for 'default'
<jackye> http://pastebin.com/699546
<cyme> anybody who can help me update the kernel
<propagandhi> jackye: are u running linux under vmware
<jackye> propagandhi: no
<jackye> propagandhi: i do have vmware installed with windows though
<propagandhi> jackye: are u near the windows box
<jackye> yes it is in the other room
<propagandhi> go to the command on the windows box and type ipconfig /all
<jackye> dad is sleeping though
<propagandhi> ok, well that wont work then will it
<jackye> want me to do it in vmware?
<jackye> clear
<propagandhi> jackye: ur intention is to use ur linux box as a gateway/firewall right?
<jackye> yes it already is
<jackye> i lost the numbers that were in my dads windows box
<jackye> and it has been so long
<propagandhi> ok, so in that case, you can set ur dads machine to use ur ip address as his dns server, and it will query ur pc for DNS
<jackye> yes yes yes
<jackye> i just need to find the dns
<propagandhi> but ur pc has working dns right?
<jackye> yes
<propagandhi> so just point ur dads primary dns to ur machine
<jackye> you think this is the # 172.16.173.0?
<jackye> for my dns
<jackye> my dad is to stupid to run linux
<propagandhi> no i dont think so
<propagandhi> he doesnt need to run linux
<propagandhi> all I'm saying is to point his dns at ur machine
<jackye> yah i'm just saying
<propagandhi> and ur machine will handle the request
<jackye> right
<jackye> u know in windows there is like 5 places to put numbers
<jackye> well the last 2 i don't know what to put anymore
<jackye> i'm thinkin it might be 172.16.173.0
<propagandhi> jackye: i dont think so
<propagandhi> jackye: in fact I can verify it isn't
<jackye> propagandhi: how do you think i can get the number then?
<jackye> alright
<jackye> no need to verify
<propagandhi> jackye: why dont u just try what I've suggested
<jackye> yes, but i need to know my primary dns
<jackye> i know i'm not the sharpest knife in the toolbox
<jackye> sf seems to be back up
<jackye> that going down is every man on linuxs worst nightmare
<jackye> haha
<propagandhi> jackye: if ur linux gateway is working fine with dns, all u need to do is set ur dads machine to look to urs for dns, that should work
<jackye> i'm trying to set it up on vmware for test, and its not working man
<jackye> i still don't understand what i put for dns settings
<cyme> how can i update the kernel
<cyme> iam newbie at this so
<jackeye> hey buddy i'm back sorry
<jackeye> so anyway i really don't get it, what to put in under dns settings
<jackeye> where do i find the numbers
<jackeye> on my kabuntu box
<jackeye> *kubuntu*
<cyme> how can i update the kernel
<jackeye> its pretty hard
<jackeye> i've been running linux for some years stilll haven't came close tto figuring it out
<scheuri> jackeye...are you connected to a router or modem or in a lan?
<jackeye> router
<scheuri> cyme...updates are available with synaptic or the command line
<scheuri> jackeye...so, your PC and the router in the network, right?
<jackeye> yes!
<scheuri> jackeye...your router is NOT configured to give your PC an IP adresse?
<jackeye> no no no
<jackeye> my linux is up and fine
<scheuri> cyme...you usually dont get a new kernel WITHIN a realese (such as 5.10 or 6.06)
<scheuri> ah..
<jackeye> just need to put in my dns on my dads windows
<jackeye> and don't know the numbers to put at the bottom, forgot them
<scheuri> ahhhhh
<scheuri> well, either you check the homepage of your provider (they list them somehwere) or you make a nslookup at your linux box and write down the server that reponse
<jackeye> woah i have dns on my computer setup on here
<jackeye> how do i do the ns look up?
<jackeye> i don't think i need the ns? name server?
<scheuri> jackeye...you have a DNS running on your linux box?
<scheuri> ns=nameserver...dns is a domain name server...it is what you need
<jackeye> yes
<jackeye> yes, i need domain name server
<scheuri> is the first yes the answer to the question "you have a dns running on your linux box")
<jackeye> yes
<scheuri> well, okay...last question...is your dads pc connected to YOUR linux box or to the router (either direct or through hub or switch)?
<jackeye> scheuri: its going right into the hub with the network cable
<scheuri> jackeye...and then from the hub to the router, yes?
<roniez> then he needs the ip of the router...
<roniez> as a dns server.
<scheuri> not quite...the router is the GATEWAY...but the dns are from the ISP itself
<roniez> yea, but for the "local" network to function he needs to set the dns ip to the router.
<cyme> scheuri: but i need help with the one i have downloaded
<cyme> the kernel
<jackeye> its already set i just need to know how to get it!
<roniez> jackeye: what do u mean "how to" get it?
<scheuri> cyme...oh, I see...well, sorry...can't help you there...
<roniez> just check inside ur router.
<jackeye> ok with what command? my linux is the router
<scheuri> ahhhh..
<scheuri> essential information...:)
<cyme> it start to bugging me that i bought transgamingaccount and every game is freezeing every 10second
<jackeye> cyme: thats why its so cheap
<cyme> true :D
<cyme> what dist is recomended for cedega
<jackeye> well i have my linux with 2 network cards 1 connected to the modem 1 conected to the hub and from the hub to my dads computer
<scheuri> jackeye...then your linux box DNS need to be a fordwarder...and your dads gateway is the ip of your linux box and dads dns is the ip of your linux box as well...
<roniez> the IP of ur computer is your dads DNS server he should put in.
<jackeye> no my dad has a dell
<roniez> and he should also put ur IP within the "default" gateway.-
<jackeye> j/k
<jackeye> yah, i know how to fill in the first three
<roniez> your dad is gonna connect thru ur computer right?
<jackeye> but its the dns settings
<jackeye> Yes..
<roniez> yea, put ur computers ip on ur dads computer as a dns server.
<jackeye> k
<jackeye> i don't recall doing that b4, when i had it filled out, but old age is coming on me
<roniez> and if ur computer is setup correct, he should be able to connect now.
<jackeye> lol....if i don't get this working i'll probably be thrown out
<jackeye> only thing  keeping me here, is keeping his computer online
<roniez> hahah
<roniez> can anybody tell me how to forward x11?
<roniez> to a windows computer, with out using cygwin.. i hate cygwin.
<scheuri> roniez...for working like vnc? i recommend freeNX
<roniez> ok.
<roniez> can u tell me a little about it?
<scheuri> freeNX is fast and encrypted (if configured), there is a good how-to in the ubuntu-wiki
<scheuri> you need to install a client on windows...
<scheuri> and the server on the...well...server...;)...the machine you like to work on
<scheuri> (worksonly on linux though)
<scheuri> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<jackeye> anyone ever used open paste on there website b4?
<belp> hi folks. have a quick question about Adept
<belp> just installed dapper beta 2 and adept has 100+ updates available.
<scheuri> belp...aye...it is beta...they are really working on it
<belp> should i just be picking and choosing or download the whole lot?  i don't want to break anything.
<scheuri> belp...then download all of it
<scheuri> belp...it downloads and updates only stuff yo have already installet
<scheuri> installed
<belp> yeah, that i noticed.  just upgrades really.
<scheuri> make sure you make a "dist-upgrade" instead of an "upgrade" alone
<belp> aye, got that. thanks!
<Kabal> How can I disable Bluetooth from starting?? (kubuntu 5.10)
<scheuri> np
<jackeye> scheuri: that didn't work....i really don't know what to put under dns info
<jackeye> i tried 192.168.0.1
<jackeye> no luck
<scheuri> jackeye...well...your dads pc is connected through your linux box (second network card)...this is a seperate network....you need to configured it
<scheuri> jackeye: ...IP fordwarding at your box, dns-request forwarding, your box and the router are one network and your box and dads box is a network
<scheuri> aarrr....can't spell anyore
<jackeye> scheuri: ok yes, but what command do i type to get the dns
<scheuri> see....there is an m missing
<scheuri> ;)
<jackeye> the dns server addresses
<scheuri> jackeye...command? on your linux box?
<jackeye> yes
<scheuri> jackeye...is your dns on your box configured and running?
<jackeye> yes
<jackeye> i assume so
<jackeye> it worked b4 i directly set him up to the modem the other day, and took out the numbers
<scheuri> well, now your box is the router...you need to configure your box like a router...that is not that simple
<scheuri> dads pc -> your box -> modem
<jackeye> man o man
<jackeye> a long time ago, i got dns running, what kinda command can i type to find it?
<jackeye> the number like 255.255.0.1
<jackeye> or something along them lines
<jackeye> my box is configured its done been working b4
<Kabal> Can anybody explain to me how to disable bluetooth from starting up? (Kubuntu 5.10)
<macd> Kabal: in Kcontrol, KDE Services
<macd> KDE Componets, sorry
<Kabal> macd:  I see.. but no bluetooth yet..
<Kabal> macd: does bluetooth appear in Load-on-Demand services or startup services?
<macd> on my system, startup.
<macd> laptop w/bluetooth built-in for reference
<Kabal> hmm oke well it's not there.. so can't change anything there..
<Kabal> thanx anyway :)
<macd> I assume youve tried the forums?
<Kabal> yes
<Kabal> but I've got a problem that is solved half I guess...
<jackeye> # Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0
<jackeye> search gwi.net
<jackeye> nameserver 207.5.171.1
<jackeye> nameserver 207.5.128.9
<jackeye> i found it on google, it was in resolv.conf
<jackeye> god damn, why did we have to make it that complicated :(
<macd> what about in system settings -> bluetooth, then highlight and disable the service ..
<Kabal> can I comment bluetooth out at /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ?
<jackeye> why do people on linux have to make things so complicated?
<jackeye>  ;/
<belp> :O it's getting better
<macd> kabal, Im not sure, but you could rename the module in the lib kernel module tree then depmod -a , then on next boot it would be disabled
<belp> i mean before only hardcore nerds needed to apply to most any linux distro
<Kabal> macd: oke thanx I will try that :)
<Kabal> Anyone happend to know how to disable touchpad in a easy way on a laptop?
<mottz> anyone got time for a question? (other than this one)
<Kabal> just ask mottz :)
<mottz> ok, I changed root passwd by booting to single user mode. Now adept only runs in read-only .
<roniez> crap, i am trying to install a program on windows, and i get a freaking access violation... :(
<mottz> I have tried sudo adept aswell as running it from term su and nothing will run it as root.
<mottz> does kde or adept store root passwd in a different location?
<Kabal> That I don't know.. but is your root account active?
<mottz> yes, I can su sucessfully
<roniez_> damm... this freeNX is great.
<Kabal> and did you try it from KDE?
<Kabal> packetmanager for example
<mottz> yes at adept start up it requires "root" paswswd (or I think its the root passwd) give no incorrect passwd error but
<mottz> shows error "opening in read-only mode"...
<mottz> yeah run as root  at adept start up
<Kabal> hmm
<mottz> so im thinking it is not auth properly and thus going to read only.
<Kabal> I run adept as user.. not as root
<Kabal> I've got no pass for root.. root is disabled here..
<mottz> maybe I enabled root by creating a passwd after the install
<Kabal> could be :)
<mottz> well I disabled root using "sudo passwd -l root"
<mottz> now adept hangs on start
<mottz> maybe a reboot
<mottz> alright
<Kabal> hmm and?
<mottz> thanks for your help
<Kabal> did the restart did the trick?
<Kabal> :)
<mottz> if I exicute adept from cli sudo it works
<Kabal> great :)
<Kabal> and also from packetmanager in kde?
<mottz> nope
<mottz> It is asking for run-as root passwd still
<Kabal> yes
<mottz> do you know how to change it
<Kabal> that's the pass when you login to kde
<Kabal> try the kde login pas.. does that work?
<mottz> an admin usr pw right? not actually root?
<Kabal> yes
<mottz> nope
<Kabal> hmm
<roniez> unless he changed the config for sudo.. to use root pass.
<Kabal> dunno.. :)
<mottz> I changed root passwd by loging in single user and running cmd passwd. thats it
<mottz> would that change sudo conf?
<Chousuke> no
<Chousuke> you know, the easiest way to enable root is to run "sudo passwd"
<roniez> hm.. why the hell did u do that?
<Chousuke> no need for reboots :P
<roniez> exactly.
<roniez> i was gonna say that Chousuke
<Kabal> hehe
<mottz> I did not know that untill more resently than I did the former
<roniez> bah, being stoned makes me slow. :)
<mottz> tos'e
<roniez> is it possible to switch between different "desktops" like i want to use kubuntu and i also want to use the gnome desktop... some times..
<roniez> do i need to install  a hole ubuntu?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy
<DapperDrake> is there a way to start a programme in a certain desktop?
<Sputnik_NL> Thanks to all the Kubuntu developers, a big progression is make for 6.06!
<Sputnik_NL> though I'm wondering, when does the new version of Adept come out?
<Sputnik_NL> Please, nobody has information about the progress of Adept?
<_szamanu> greets ppl
<inc|freaky> hi all. how can i get rid of the arrows in kicker of for example the k-menu (pointing up, indicating its a menu or there are entries if you click on the symbol) i know, that k-menu opens a menu i dont want it to show that to me with that arrow pointing up because it looks ugly ... is that possible? (sry 4 my bad english ;));))
<hrubi> hi, can anyone help me?: I just installed kubuntu on friends desktop and ended up with X messed up (due to missing ati-drivers i think) and without root password. What did I wrong?
<DapperDrake> is there a way to start a programme in a certain desktop?
<bhna> hrubi: !root
<bhna> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<inc|freaky> hrubi: try setting a root password - the root password is usually the same as the users password
<inc|freaky> hrubi: but u only use sudo (by default) on kubuntu
<inc|freaky> hrubi: if you really want a root login do sudo passwd
<inc|freaky> and type in the actual users password
<hrubi> thanks
<inc|freaky> and then set a rootpass
<inc|freaky> hrubi: for the ati drivers ...
<inc|freaky> hrubi: there is a nice tutorial somewhere ... do you have a internet connection with webbrowser available?
<hrubi> i have found it now on wiki :) thanks, it shoulg go well from now on...
<inc|freaky> awkay, gl ;D
<sander_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24626 -> I'm trying to download a SuperKaramba .skz file here, but Konqueror opens it in Kate, and when I save it in Kate it is corrupted, when I close Kate the file is lost, how can I fix this behavior of Konqueror?
<inc|freaky> try rightclick --> save as ?
<sander_> it's an indirect download link, so I can't use "Save As...", how can I make Konqueror just download it instead of opening it in Kate
<sander_> i.e. the download link points to download.php
<sander_> and not to the file directly
<Kabal> use opera :)
<sander_> I know I could try another browser, but Konqueror is a native KDe app even though it has it's issues
<jarle> any application that can be running on my kde-panel and automatically inform me of updates?
<Kabal> in Opera go to tranfer manager en paste url in Quickdownload
<sander_> I've already tried looking in the settings for file associations, but I can't find Kate associated for .skz files anywhere
<sander_> I'd prefer to use Konqueror instead of downloading Opera for just downloading a file, isn't there some way to fix this?
<F_for_Fragging> is there no one who can help me with my Konqueror problem?
<F_for_Fragging> jarle: I'm running the Dapper Drake beta, which already has an application called adept-updater installed by default for update notifications
<Motxo> Hi!
<Motxo> there is some Spanish?
<Motxo> go all to take by ass
<F_for_Fragging> Motxo: http://kubuntu.org/support.php -> here you can find some links for Spanish support -> #kubuntu-es
<roniez_> hm
<froud> need a memory jogger. Can anyone remind me how to switch from GDM to KDM :-)
<roniez_> hehe i was just about to do that my self..
<roniez_> ask that that i is.
<joedoc> froud: do you have kde installed
<joedoc> ?
<bimberi> froud: is kdm installed?
<froud> I did aptget insall kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu system
<froud> kde is there
<froud> it loads
<bimberi> froud: kk
<froud> but seems to use GDM
<joedoc> the script to ruin the windo manager is an init script
<bimberi> froud: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<joedoc> stand by a sec...
<froud> yah bigo
<froud> bimberi: dats d one
<froud> danke
<bimberi> froud: np :)
<joedoc> froud: under /etc/rc2.d, I have an init script called "kdm" that runs the window manager. My guess is that there's one in yours called "gdm"
<joedoc> you should be able to just delete the gdm script and replace it with a link to the kdm script
<froud> joedoc: also kewl
<froud> thanks
<joedoc> the script inder rc2.d is a soft link to the actual file un /etc/init.d
<joedoc> so go to /etc/rc2.d, rm S21gdm (or whatever it's called), then ln -s /etc/init.d/kdm /etc/rc2.d/S21kdm
<joedoc> I'm assuming that you're running in runlevel 2
<jarle> F_for_Fragging: How do you start it automatically when you login to KDE (as it needs to be run as root)
<tl``> greetings.  i'm attempting to get mp3 support to work in kubuntu.  however, the package gstreamer0.8-mad doesn't exist :(
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tl``> oh, wow, i missed a crucial part of that page
<tl``> thanks :p
<truthseek> hi
<truthseek> 1 question
<truthseek> I've installed quake3 in /home/myuser/quake3
<truthseek> chowned to me all the files and chmoded them with 777
<truthseek> when I use "sudo quake3" everything goes k
<truthseek> but when I just launch it, the executable can't write or modify some files in the directory
<truthseek> any hints? or maybe a way to create a script that automatically uses sudo?
<_deviant_> your a weird one.. what does 'ls -l /home/myuser/quake3' gives?
<phasegen> can anyone instruct this noob on how to remove the trash folder and all it's contents from an external hd in one harsh and old-testament-like command?  I'm trying to back my system up for an internal hd transplant.
<XVampireX> n00b
<phasegen> yes I am
<XVampireX> me too
<XVampireX> When everyone realises they don't know anything, only then, do they know something.
<phasegen> the first step towards enlightenment, (not the desktop environment)
<XVampireX> Yeah
<phasegen> so I've taken the first step...  SOMEONE ENLIGHTEN ME!
<XVampireX> Uhm
<truthseek> deviant: fixed it :-)
<XVampireX> I'll try to find in google
<truthseek> hidden dir .q3a.. with old permission
<truthseek> and root owner
<truthseek> I've chowned and chmoded it right now
<truthseek> cool :-)
<XVampireX> But what do you mean by remove the trash folder?
<XVampireX> Can't you just remove the trash applet?
<phasegen> the trash folder has many subfolders in it, and won't let me delete it
<XVampireX> sudo remove (path to trash) ?
<XVampireX> don't know what is the command to remove
<XVampireX> but you need to remove it using sudo
<phasegen> it tells me the folders have stuff in them and i can't
<XVampireX> as in, root.
<XVampireX> Don't know why he left
<iNiku> foo
<iNiku> foo
<XVampireX> bar
<rus> hi all
<rus> having trouble with keyboard layouts
<rus> Option		"XkbLayout"	"us,ru(winkeys)"
<rus> 	Option		"XkbVariant"	"nodeadkeys"
<rus> 	Option		"XkbOptions"	"grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<rus> heres a piece of my xorg.conf
<rus> doesnt respond anymore
<rus> it did
<rus> before
<rus> maybe something i installed
<rus> any ideas?
<mhterres> try to configure your X using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<roniez> who ever suggested freeNX to me, thx i love it.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Whats the diff between ddrescue and gddrescue?
<roniez> i have no idea...
<HymnToLife> I would guess ddrescue is the app itself and gddrescue is a GTK+ GUI for it
<DaSkreech> Doesn't seem so it has  no gui components
<roniez> wy isnt my copy in aterm work?
<granda> hi! how do i get libstdc++.so.2.8?
<Hoobly> is there a client similar to Outlook for connecting to an Exchange server?
<v3ctor> evolution
<granda> are you using evolution?
<v3ctor> i have used it in the past
<v3ctor> one of my coworkers uses it here to connect to exchange server
<granda> what are you using now? i am totally unhappy with sylpheed. mainly because it is so slow
<v3ctor> i use kmail
<Lorenzod> granda: hm.. sylpheed used to be really fast..
<Lorenzod> But of course, that was a few years ago, haven't tried it since.
<granda> i don't know. when i open a huge folder, i want to see the mails immediately. and i want to open them withuout lags of a second or ywo
<Lorenzod> granda: hm.. depending on how you define *huge* that may not be possible at all..
<granda> and when it checks mails (also slowly), i can't do almost anything.
<Lorenzod> Have you ever given mutt a go?
<granda> i used the bat, that was fast. there were no delays at all. and: if i start the bat under wine, it is also very much faster tahn sylpheed or thunderbird.
<granda> i need a gui for my mails...
<leo> hallo
<granda> i really thought about using the bat under wine, but it's too unstable
<DaSkreech> Good grief Kopete is annoying
<Lorenzod> DaSkreech: true, true, but then again Gaim 1.x is even worse.
<DaSkreech> Well... no
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> I guess I could apt-get install gaim
<Lorenzod> I would compile Gaim 2.0 instead.
<Lorenzod> It's far better.
<DaSkreech> Good point
<Lorenzod> Gaim 1.x with all it's pop up dialogs constitutes application spam IYAM.
<DaSkreech> ?? Ok I've never had a pop up after I turned off guifications
<DaSkreech> and I had to install that in the first place
<DaSkreech> Plus at least that's granular
<Lorenzod> Well, maybe you have a stable link..
<DaSkreech> the  popups in kopete are just on or off
<DaSkreech> Which is quite annoying
<DaSkreech> I get popups everytime someone says something in IRC, leaves the room, joins the room or picks their nose
<DaSkreech> When all I really wnat is a notification when someone says my name
<DaSkreech> PLus Kopete crashes at a moments notice :-(
<DaSkreech>  Has anyone tried the one button upgrade in Dapper? :) I just want to know how it works
<granda> what are you using for chm files?
<nagyv> Hello! I am preparing myself for a presentation, and I would like to ask you about the usafe of two screens. Is it enough if I set it up under System Settings or do I need a specific hardware too?
<rus> same shoot
<rus> dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<rus> didnt work
<DaSkreech> no dash tween  dpkg and reconfigure
<rus> keyboard layout switching doesnt work
<rus> it works with the dash
<rus> dpkg-reconfigure
<DaSkreech> ok :-)
<rus> i reconfigured the xserver
<rus> but still cant switch keyboard layouts
<rus> help required
<rus> could there be some package overriding the layout function
<rus> ?
<rus> i tried to enable the kde keyboard layout function
<rus> but it gives an error
<DaSkreech> Where is the kde keyboard layout?
<rus> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> You said you called the keyboard layout function
<DaSkreech> Is that like a on-screen keyboard?
<DaSkreech> hi jpatrick
<rus> nope
<jpatrick> hi DaSkreech
<roniez> how can i get wordwrap i aterm?
<Sputnik_NL> Once again I've a question about Adept, somtimes it just locks up (other programs run fine). Any chance for a new version before the final?
<roniez> its screwing up when i am typing but when otherppl do it its ok.
<DaSkreech> Sputnik_NL: it locks up?
<rus> its a little icon in tray looks like a country flag
<Sputnik_NL> yes, after refreshing the database DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Sputnik_NL: Repeatable?
<rus> shows the keyboard layout currently active
<Sputnik_NL> let's say one in the 4/5 times you try it
<Sputnik_NL> and sometimes it closes after installing new packages
<rus> example: US , RU (russian)
<DaSkreech> Well adept is pretty much just open for me all the time
<DaSkreech> My closes when I search too quickly
<Laney> That's better.
<Sputnik_NL> that's weird tough
<Laney> Can I be pointed in the direction of some information on getting my media keys (volume, mute, web browser etc etc) on my keyboard working in KDE please?!
<Sputnik_NL> is the development of Adept still on track?
<DaSkreech> rus: Which are you typing in?
<Sputnik_NL> I thought there were two more versions to come for the final
<Sputnik_NL> (RC, Final)
<rus> US
<rus> of course
<Kadran> hii, is there is a way to run a command line in tty1-6 and make it run in kde>?
<DaSkreech> rus: and it doesn't work?
<rus> ))
<rus> it does
<rus> but i need to switch to russian sometimes
<rus> and that doesnt
<Sputnik_NL> what if you make two user accounts
<Sputnik_NL> and hot switch between them
<Sputnik_NL> one with standard US and one as standard RU
<Sputnik_NL> just a work-around
<rus> what for?
<DaSkreech> Well under accessibilty you can enable keyboard switching
<rus> im talking about symbol switching
<Sputnik_NL> because your problem is you can't switch keyboard layout right, or am I mistaken here
<rus> yes but not from pc104 to pc 105
<rus> for example
<Sputnik_NL> I understand
<rus> from latin to cyrillic symbols
<Sputnik_NL> but these settings are user account pacific
<rus> nope
<Sputnik_NL> not?
<rus> )))
<rus> you're getting me wrong
(rus/#kubuntu) so when you need to type dutch you press a key combination to type dutch or not?
(Sputnik_NL/#kubuntu) nope, we use US-International keyboards here
<rus> what about extra symbols like the a with to dots on it?
<Sputnik_NL> we don't have them
<rus> crap ))
<Sputnik_NL> and special charters we insert with ASCII code
<Sputnik_NL> we don't have Dutch layouts for keyboards, just US-International ;)
<rus> well in russian the letters are different
<Sputnik_NL> I know, tell me about it
<Sputnik_NL> I understand your problem, in theory
<rus> and before I pressed alt+shift and i could type in russian
<Sputnik_NL> maybe something to submit to launchpad then
<rus> now i must have installed some crap that avoids the alt+shift to get to the xserver
<DaSkreech> How did you set it to alt+shift?
<Sputnik_NL> I see
<rus> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us,ru(winkeys)"
<rus> 	Option		"XkbVariant"	"nodeadkeys"
<rus> 	Option		"XkbOptions"	"grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<rus> putting this to xserver in the keyboard section
<rus> could it be xkb?
<Sputnik_NL> what about "Alt+Ctl+k"
* DaSkreech dislikes apps he can crash on command
<Sputnik_NL> lol
<rus> thats crap 3 instead of 2
<rus> i know thats the default kde command for keyboard layout
<rus> but it doesnt work for me
<Sputnik_NL> weird stuff
<Lorenzod> rus: have you added Russian keyboard to the KDE keyboard properties?
<Sputnik_NL> and if you configure the switching from the "Regional & Accessibility" from the System Settings?
<rus> yep
<Sputnik_NL> it offers to configure your xkb options too
<rus> Lorenzod did that to
<Lorenzod> Exactly, that's how I switch between American and Swedish keyboard layouts.
<rus> gives me an error
<Sputnik_NL> shoot me, I really don't know
<v3ctor> 1;2c1;2chmm
<Lorenzod> rus: what error, exactly?
(Sputnik_NL/#kubuntu) sure you are running the latest updates?
(Lorenzod/#kubuntu) I don't know, but on my system, Alt+Shift activates Skim.
(Sputnik_NL/#kubuntu) and do you use xnumlock or something?
(rus/#kubuntu) nope
(Sputnik_NL/#kubuntu) then I'm sorry
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) Whats skim?
<Sputnik_NL> wish you good luck solving
<Sputnik_NL> for Chinese
<Lorenzod> DaSkreech: input method framework.
<DaSkreech> Lorenzod: To build new input methods?
<DaSkreech> Like for wacoms or Tablets?
<Sputnik_NL> I thought skim is for asian languages
* DaSkreech doesn't know. I'm just asking
<Sputnik_NL> :)
<DaSkreech> I just saw it in Utilites
<Sputnik_NL> gtg, good luck all
<Sputnik_NL> yes, well as far I know skim has to do with Asian languages
<DaSkreech> If it's not intended to be used by users why is it there?
<Lorenzod> No, rather it allows you to input in languages like 
<rus> is there a russian channel for (k) ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> k
<WhyM> Laney: http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/
<roniez> lol somebody is having fun in #ubuntu
<rus> yep))
<Lorenzod> Hm..
<Lorenzod>  #ubuntu You need to be invited to that channel
<Lorenzod> ??
<roniez> somebody was flooding the channel
<DaSkreech> ops :)
<zahlerstreik> hey does anyone know how i can get to the Synaptic Package Manager in Kubuntu 5.04?
<DaSkreech> zahlerstreik: use adept
<zahlerstreik> ?
<DaSkreech> KubuntuMenu -> System -> Adept
<DaSkreech> or alt+space then type adept
<zahlerstreik> ah
<zahlerstreik> sorry
<DaSkreech> No problem
<zahlerstreik> kubuntu comes with "kynaptic"
<zahlerstreik> haaha
* DaSkreech shudders at kynaptic
<zahlerstreik> lolllllllll
<DaSkreech> zahlerstreik: Which kubuntu are you using? I havenm
<DaSkreech> zahlerstreik: Which kubuntu are you using? I haven't seen Kynaptic since hoary
<zahlerstreik> thats the one
<ruisu> so i guess debian packaes are compatible with kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> auuugh
<zahlerstreik> how do i add a repository with this damn one?
<zahlerstreik> yeah kubuntu is based on debiam
<zahlerstreik> debian
* DaSkreech does the unthinkable
<ruisu> good
<zahlerstreik> lol
<DaSkreech> I'm going to install kynaptic to help you get rid of it :(
<DaSkreech>  Wait You know about sources.list?
<zahlerstreik> DaSkreech how do i add a repository in kynaptic?
<zahlerstreik> nothing
<zahlerstreik> im teh nub
<DaSkreech> damn ok hold on
<zahlerstreik> im hardware
<zahlerstreik> i built 10 LGA 775 boxes yesterday in like ~2hrs
<DaSkreech> Ugh Ok They don't have it in the repos anymore
<zahlerstreik> :(
<DaSkreech> ok what do you want to upgrade to?
<zahlerstreik> i need to get wine
<zahlerstreik> so i can play cs
<DaSkreech> 5.10 or 6.06?
<zahlerstreik> fucked if i know
<zahlerstreik> h/o
<DaSkreech> language
<zahlerstreik> srry
<zahlerstreik> newest distro
<zahlerstreik> so 6.06
<DaSkreech> ok open a konsole
<zahlerstreik> k
<zahlerstreik> done
<DaSkreech> and type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<zahlerstreik> wow that was hard
<zahlerstreik> hit return?
<roniez> hm.. anybody here know aterm good?
<zahlerstreik> oh god
<zahlerstreik> kate has opened teh text box
<zahlerstreik> what now
<v3ctor> multi-aterm just got removed from my system
<DaSkreech> put in your password
<zahlerstreik> yeah
<zahlerstreik> i did that
<zahlerstreik> now theres a bunch of repositories
<zahlerstreik> i know which one to use for WINE
<DaSkreech> ok Enable it
<zahlerstreik> i just dont know how to add it :(
<zahlerstreik> kynaptic sucks ass
<ruisu> ok, so i need to run some programs to get wireless internet, how can i create a bash script that loads after loading the disks and doesnt need me to type the root password?
<zahlerstreik> can i add it in konsole?
<DaSkreech> si
<DaSkreech> You are in kate now?
<zahlerstreik> yeah
<mth`MAW> hi there
<ruisu> hi
<zahlerstreik> what's the command to add a repository?
<mth`MAW> sudo vi /etc/apt/source.list
<DaSkreech> ok now do a Ctrl+R
<zahlerstreik> k
<DaSkreech> Find hoary and replace with dapper
<zahlerstreik> on the first line?
<zahlerstreik> it says hoary twice on the first line
<zahlerstreik> should i just add the repository i want in this list?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<zahlerstreik> cool
<zahlerstreik> downloading and installing
<zahlerstreik> ty
<zahlerstreik> lol
<mitakka> Is there a GUI ftp server, because i am not a linux guru yet ???
<DaSkreech> mitakka: Sure
<mitakka> just name it
<DaSkreech> kbear
<jpatrick> kasablanca
<jpatrick> kftpgrabber
<reon> anyone here installed Kerry ?
<mitakka> thanks
<mitakka> you have a beer from me
<reon> kasablanca is cool
<mitakka> :)
<jpatrick> <- kerry packager
<jpatrick> mitakka: I'm too young for beer
<jpatrick> but anyhoo
<reon> kerry, the beagle frontend ?
<nico8481> hi
<jpatrick> yes
<mitakka> ok so a orenge juice fine???
<mitakka> *orange
<DaSkreech> Anyone is an adept guru?
<DaSkreech> Can I filter out the repos?
<DaSkreech> For example only see Universe things?
<xwolf-> how do i edit samba's network group from WORKGROUP to GRUPO forever? because this bitch keeps changing back to workgroup ;/
<jpatrick> reon: apt-cache show kerry
<nico8481> how come that user that has been kicked from a channel can auto-rejoin although a keyword has been set before the kicking ?
<nico8481> is it normal?
<reon> jpatrick, i know but how wel does it work & i suppose i need kio-beagle as well ?
<jpatrick> reon: works well, no you don't need kio-beagle
<reon> jpatrick, ok so i just need kerry then
<granda> is there a tool which can identify a font on the screen?
* DaSkreech sings Ding dong the Kynaptic is dead
<jpatrick> Kynaptic sucks
<DaSkreech> yes it does thank mornfall for adept
<DaSkreech> So can I fileter by repo?
<DaSkreech> Ahh Adept needs a changelog viewer
<steve> lol
<steve> quick
<steve> whats the command to change file permissions
<DaSkreech> sudo rm
<steve> lol
<DaSkreech> :-D
<steve> <3
<zahlerstreik> lol
<zahlerstreik> hi1u
<zahlerstreik> or
<zahlerstreik> hi2u
<DaSkreech> steve; don't do it!
<zahlerstreik> y
<zahlerstreik> SEE
<zahlerstreik> im a nub
<zahlerstreik> i wouldve done it
<zahlerstreik> i mounted my NTFS drive on a folder but kubuntu is lame and gives it root only access
<zahlerstreik> how do i give any user read access
<zahlerstreik> to a folder
<DaSkreech> zahlerstreik: It's not lame it's smart
<xwolf-> how do i edit samba's network group from WORKGROUP to GRUPO forever? because this bitch keeps changing back to workgroup ;/
<zahlerstreik> DaSkreech: how do i change the permissions for a folder so anyone can read it
<DaSkreech> zahlerstreik: from a konsole type man chmod
<zahlerstreik> lol
<zahlerstreik> ty
<DaSkreech> sure when you want to get out of that press q
<zahlerstreik> so it would be chmod ~/Desktop/disk -a -rwx?
<DaSkreech> no you need the -rwx before the file
<DaSkreech>  and -removes that btw
<DaSkreech> If you want to add them you need +rwx
<DaSkreech> You shouldn't put on w on a ntfs drive
<Flosoft> hey @ all
<zahlerstreik> :(
<zahlerstreik> oh yeah
<DaSkreech> bad things (tm) can happen
<zahlerstreik> chmod +a  +rx ~/Desktop/disk
<Flosoft> how do I get Lipstik on Kubuntu Dapper
<zahlerstreik> doesnt work
<Flosoft> as after the upgrades the libraries with the KDE styles etc. didn't add Lipstik ?
<DaSkreech> The theme?
<DaSkreech> zahlerstreik: What permissions does it have now?
<DaSkreech> zahlerstreik: try sudo before it
<zahlerstreik> root can do whatev
<zahlerstreik> i can do nothing
<zahlerstreik> can i work in the GUI as root
<zahlerstreik> all i need to do is copy some stuff
<zahlerstreik> thats all
<zahlerstreik> sudo chmod a +rx ~/Desktop/disk
<zahlerstreik> gives me error:m invalid mode string 'a'
<Flosoft> yes DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> -a?
<DaSkreech> You did a dist-upgrade to dapper?
<Flosoft> me?
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: how did you get dapper?
<Flosoft> via Updates in Synaptic
<Flosoft> and now updates with Adept
<DaSkreech> Where were you upgrading from?
<Flosoft> ah archive.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: no I mean from which version of *ubuntu?
<Flosoft> 5.10
<Flosoft> and I think that was based on 5.04
<theobroma> hello riddell
<Flosoft> but I have the latest version of KDE
<DaSkreech> Si
<JRGC> How do I install Java on kubuntu=
<JRGC> ????
<DaSkreech> and under appearances in the System settings you don't see Lipstik
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<DaSkreech> !javadebs
<mhterres> JRCG: the better way is download the java from SUN and then run the .bin
<DaSkreech> tell jrgc about javadebs
<JRGC> Is there a blackdown java?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I think so
<JRGC> But for dapper, I need a blackdown java
<nysosym> hello :D
* DaSkreech waves
<mhterres> JRGC: install the java downloaded from Sun
<JRGC> mhterres:  how?
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: hi
<mhterres> download the .bin file and then chmod +x it and run
<klarkin> afternoon
<mhterres> hi
<klarkin> :)
<klarkin> just a quickie
<klarkin> mp3 for amarok - cannot seem to get it to work at all - dapper install
<klarkin> i have googled to no avail
<jpatrick> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DaSkreech> tell klarkin about mp3
<jpatrick> just did that
<klarkin> xmms works but amarok nada ? - ogg ofcourse works
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: just a bit more direct :)
<DaSkreech> ogg doesn't work in Amarok?
<klarkin> ogg ofcourse works
<klarkin> ;)
<jpatrick> klarkin: install libxine-extracodecs from multiverse
<klarkin> did that
<DapperDrake> yay, I've finaly figured out how to start an app in a specific desktop
<klarkin> i always goole before asking stupid questions :P
<klarkin> google even :/
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> what engine are you using?
<DaSkreech> DapperDrake: From CommandLine?
<DapperDrake> yea
<DaSkreech> DapperDrake: tell!
<DapperDrake> wait a second, I'm not DapperDrake
<klarkin> another starange thing is - it will only let me use arts engine
<DapperDrake> anyway
<DaSkreech> EdgyEft?
<jpatrick> klarkin: woah...
<coffeeguy> hey folks :)
<DapperDrake> its kstart --desktop 1 amarok
<DapperDrake> like that
<DapperDrake> its done wonders for my startup
<jpatrick> klarkin: try libakode2-mpeg ...
<klarkin> complaining about xine engine = xine was unable to initialise any audio-drivers
<klarkin>  libakode2-mpeg also done
<Flosoft> does anyone know how to set-up a mini install of kubuntu to be an XDMCP Client?
<DeBert> Is it possible to use 2 languages(dutch/english) for spellchecking in KDE/Konqueror?
<ahmuck_jr> is anyone using cacti on kubuntu ?
<jpatrick> klarkin: strange..
<klarkin> indeed :)
<DaSkreech> DapperDrake: Thats' pretty schweet
<klarkin> looks like i will mp32ogg my day away :P
<DapperDrake> DapperDrake: yup
<DapperDrake> omg
<DapperDrake> lol
<DapperDrake> I was talking to you DaSkreech
<niekie> DapperDrake: Talking to yourself is a sign of insanity.
<niekie> Hehe. :P
<DaSkreech> DapperDrake: Talking to your self is a sure sign of kookiness ;-)
<DapperDrake> actually talking to yourself is very health, it builds up confidence
<DapperDrake> so there
<DapperDrake> :p
<klarkin> Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate - and i do have multiverse in sources.list :/
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get update
<klarkin> also done
<DapperDrake> healthy*
<jpatrick> DapperDrake: that's something I need
<DapperDrake> lol
<klarkin> ok i punch myself in the head - sorted it
* klarkin =  retard
<klarkin> :0
<DapperDrake> lol
<DapperDrake> who is *?
<klarkin> had backports multiverse - not multiverse lines in sources.list
<klarkin> duh
<DapperDrake> !*
<ubotu> DapperDrake: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DapperDrake> lol
<morrow> i home someday they will remove the "-dd" from network-manager....
<jpatrick> klarkin: heh
<klarkin> sorry about that
<klarkin> ;)
<DapperDrake> is  network-manager a command cause' its not in /bin
<jpatrick> not meant to be in /bin
<jpatrick> but /usr/bin
<DapperDrake> whatever
<DapperDrake> anyway, what is the keyboard shortcut for Run Command?
<DaSkreech> Meta+F2
<DapperDrake> you mean Alt+F2?
<DapperDrake> thanks for refreshing my memory
<klarkin> F5 :P
<klarkin> bad joke - :)
<DapperDrake> it must be very bad, I fail to see the humor in it
<klarkin> yup
<DapperDrake> :p
<DapperDrake> does Adept work for everyone else here?
<M3ATW0D> Anyone here familar with SunRay's on Ubuntu and can offer help? Specifically keyboard issues.
<DapperDrake> when I run sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install it gives me the following error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<m0ns00n> Anyone knows how to stop two network cards from switching place after each reboot?
<m0ns00n> eth1 <-> eth2
<m0ns00n> It's trouble!
<m0ns00n> :-)
<m0ns00n> I need to switch the cables after each reboot
<m0ns00n> So that the home network will work
<DaSkreech> Checked in /etc/network?
<M3ATW0D> should scan the pci bus from bottom to top
<M3ATW0D> ie first card on bottom
<M3ATW0D> after that it then looks at onboard stuff
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> I am using the dapper release... And, the install crashes X(
<DaSkreech> nox-Hand: Which release?
<h3sp4wn> M0ns00n: are they both the same brand of card ? there is a way of locking interfaces to MAC address but I can't remember it
<nox-Hand> DaSkreech: Dunno, I downloaded it this week.
<nox-Hand> DaSkreech: I got the error right here, if you could take a look.
<DaSkreech> nox-Hand: Did you do a md5 sum on the iso?
<nox-Hand> DaSkreech: Hm, no, but I checked the CD before installation, with that Kubuntu thing..
<DaSkreech> ok
<nox-Hand> http://pastebin.com/700495 There, DaSkreech
<nox-Hand> bbl, I hope someone can help =)
<Flosoft> why isn't Lipstik Window Decoration on my install? Where can I get it?
<squilla> nox_Hand: you have an ATI or Nvidia graphics card
<squilla> nox_Hand: go to wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowTo
<squilla> nox_Hand: as in go to http://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowTo
<Flosoft> I have Lipstik style installed, but I can't choose it as window layout
<Flosoft> could someone help me with that?
<jpatrick> maybe it's a style and not a win-deco
<Flosoft> ok ... it is a style
<zorglu1> q. can i install from the livecd ? 6.04
<Flosoft> but what about the Win-Deco used on the new Kubuntu?
<jpatrick> kwin-style-crystal
<Flosoft> no
<Flosoft> there is this new one
<jpatrick> blended?
<Flosoft> Smooth Blend? no
<Flosoft> this one: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/616/7.gif
<jpatrick> kwin-style-crystal
<jpatrick> hu Snake__
<Flosoft> but .. that isn't crystal :S
<jpatrick> Flosoft: it is
<Flosoft> ????
<Snake__> hey jpatrick
<zorglu1> q. can i install from the livecd 6.04 ?
<jpatrick> I am the maintainer of that package, so I'm pretty sure what it is and what it ain't
<jpatrick> zorglu1: sort of
<Snake__> I think its time to do a fresh dapper install..
<Snake__> This one is way to b0rked
<Flosoft> well .. how come it is rounded ?
<Flosoft> do I need to configure it?
<Snake__> Flosoft: Crystal is rounded
<zorglu1> Snake__: jpatrick: so to sumup, it is not advised ? :)
<jpatrick> testing is welcome....
<Snake__> zorglu1: No it works fine from what ive used
<Snake__> zorglu1: but please, if theres any issues, report it
<zorglu1> q. how is the install of the kubuntu 'normal' ?
<Snake__> zorglu1: as in using a install disk?
<zorglu1> Snake__: well i am a dev, and dont want to crash my whole disk :)
<zorglu1> Snake__: yep
<zorglu1> Snake__: is there any ? in fact i havent checked
<Snake__> zorglu1: works fine :) altho I suggest you dont install beta software on a productive box
<Lynoure> zorglu1: backups, those are a glorious thing :)
<zorglu1> Snake__: kubuntu is beta ?
<Snake__> zorglu1: Your talking about kubuntu 6.06 right?
<zorglu1> Lynoure: yep and no more disk space is infamous :)
<zorglu1> Snake__: yep. well i got 6.04 livecd
<zorglu1> Snake__: which one should i install for stable ?
<Lynoure> zorglu1: external harddisks are not that expensive anymore, and one can always burn dvds/cds
<zorglu1> Lynoure: i know, i got more than 400gbyte
<Blissex> Lynoure: external hard disks are a very good idea.
<Snake__> zorglu1: Its now known as 6.06, and that sounds like a older version if you have it labeled 6.04. The live install is pretty buggy on older disks. and if you want stable you should go look for Kubuntu 5.10 Breezy
<zorglu1> Snake__: ok, is updating the distribution working well on ubuntu ?
<Snake__> zorglu1: Re-Word
<zorglu1> Snake__: in fact my question is more 'if i install 5.10, do i have to reinstall a 6.x' pretty soon ?
<simlu> hi guys
<mhterres> zorglu1: 6.06 will be released in June 1st
<mhterres> hi
<Snake__> zorglu1: No, it should be able to be updatable, or you could get a new live disk to use, but just be aware it is still in beta testing and there is a chance of your hard drive blowing up.
<simlu> i've upgraded my kubuntu breezy to kde 3.5
<zorglu1> Snake__: ok i come from fedora world. and to upgrade your os from say fc4 to fc5 is quite an utopy. so im wondering if ubuntu is similar ?
<simlu> and now kcontrol doesn't work anymore
<mhterres> simlu: strange, works fine for me
<Snake__> zorglu1: No to update to 6.06, you would simply put the dapper repos into your sources.list (for apt-get) then apt-get dist-upgrade, and it shoud hook you up.
<simlu> and of course I used apt-get to do the thing
<mhterres> simlu: did you run a apt-get dist-upgrade, after the apt-fer upgrade
<simlu> mhterres - yes
<zorglu1> Snake__: nice :) thansk for all the info
<Snake__> zorglu1: no problem :)
<simlu> mhterres - but I think I found something that is missing... kdegraphics-kfile-plugins has not been updated because of unmet dependencies.
<simlu> mhterrese - kdegraphics-kfile-plugins: Depends: libpoppler0c2-qt (>= 0.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<simlu> mhterres - libpoppler0c2-qt: Depends: libpoppler0c2 (= 0.4.2-0ubuntu6) but 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.7 is to be installed
<simlu> mhterres - any clues? :)
<mhterres> no, I didn't have this problem...
<simlu> mhterrese - which one did you install? 3.5, 3.5.1, 3.5.2?
<mhterres> everybody that I know that upgrade to KDE (3.5.2) doesn't have any problems
<simlu> of course everytime something doesn't work for me, it works for everyone
<Flosoft> is there a way to change the login screen? something non vi?
<mhterres> simlu: heh
<Snake__> simlu: if your on Kubuntu 5.10 you should expect problems. Note for the future: Newer is not always better. If you live on the cutting edge, expect to bleed.
<simlu> snake - problems with kubuntu 5.10? why?
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: To what?
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: Did You get your lipstik?
<Flosoft> yes
<simlu> snake - and no, I don't really like to live on the cutting edge. :)
<Snake__> simlu: Because it wasnt designed to run that. in anycase, can you pastebin where you got this error?
<Flosoft> it was crystal
<Flosoft> ;)
<Snake__> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Flosoft> but now I got it and it works well :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<simlu> snake - haha, well i thought it was safe to upgrade, they annonced it on their web site!
<simlu> snake - the error I paste is an error from apt-get
<simlu> snake - you want me to paste it again?
<Snake__> simlu: I would like to see it all in a whole, from what you type in to get that error, to the end
<Snake__> simlu: and please paste it in a pastebin
<simlu> alrite
<simlu> snake - done
<Snake__> simlu: link?
<simlu> snake - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13436
<Snake__> looking
<zorglu1> q. i have a ubuntu 5.10 around, can i install this one and pass it to kubuntu latter  ? or download/burning the kubuntu 5.1 better (aka less risky) ?
<Snake__> zorglu1: You could do a server install then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> zorglu1: Unless you plan on doing that a few times then it's faster to get the new cd
<Snake__> simlu: try to "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kde" , pastebin out put
<zorglu1> wow so you guys really got a good upgrade stuff
<zorglu1> real nice :)
<nox-Hand> DaSkreech: You got any idea whats wrong?
<zorglu1> ok trying :)
<Snake__> zorglu1: we got our ducks in a row ;)
<DaSkreech> nox-Hand: Thought you got answered above
<macd> of course youll have to download 900 packages first :P
<DaSkreech> Scroll up
<nox-Hand> DaSkreech: Will do
<nox-Hand> squilla: Hey, what does me having a Nvidia card have to do with error I get when installing Kubuntu 6.06 Dapper?
<mhterres> nox-Hand: what Nvidia model ?
<simlu> snake - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13437
<nox-Hand> mhterres: Geforce FX5200
<nox-Hand> mhterres: What has my GFX got to do with failing install...?
<Snake__> wtf...
<Snake__> simlu: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<nox-Hand> :-|
<Snake__> simlu: then try "sudo apt-get install kde" again, tell me if it still gives you that error
<simlu> snake - still the same error
<Snake__> simlu: "sudo apt-get install kdegraphics-kfile-plugins"
<Snake__> this is annoying.
<Snake__> lol
<simlu> snake - I think the problem is libpoppler0c2
<Snake__> simlu: what happens when you try to install that?
<LeeJunFan> anyone else with up-to-date dapper seeing arts going mad with RAM?
<nox-Hand> Anyone? Does anyone have any idea why  my crashing Kubuntu 6.06 install has anything to do with my Geforce FX5200...?
<simlu> snake - it is installed already. but the problem is that kdegraphics-kfile-plugins what's the 0.4.2-0ubuntu6, and me I have0.4.2-0ubuntu6.7
* Snake__ shakes his head at nox-Hand 
<simlu> what's = wants
* nox-Hand just wimpers
<Snake__> simlu: im sorry man, but your problem is beyond my knowledge :(
* Snake__ wishes he could be more helpful
<cc-dash> LeeJunFan: i have no trouble with arts ...
<Lynoure> nox-Hand: oh, poor thing. (unfortunately I'm no ubuntu guru and not having any concentration either)
* nox-Hand wimpers again, then goes AFK for a slight while, but will check back once in a while for any replies - PLEASE PING :D
<squilla> nox_Hand: was away watching final fantasy vii - sorry
<squilla> nvidia and ati drivers are in restricted
<Snake__> squilla: hows that movie?
<Lynoure> nox-Hand: Does the install crash or the Xserver fail to start? Different things and I'm not sure which you mean.
<squilla> Snake: well - I watched the prelude that's cobbled together out of the game and then it makes sense - lovely graphics :-)
<squilla> nox_Hand: the x-server is the only problem
<Snake__> squilla: hmm
* Snake__ check into it
<squilla> nox_Hand: i rebooted in recovery mode (option at boot time) and monted the cd and then used dpkg to install the packages in pool/restricted/l/ and pool/restricted/n
<squilla> but there are good instructions at the following url - I got it a bit wrong earlier (was written on a physica lnotepad - so retro)
<squilla> hold
<simlu> is there a place where I can search for kubuntu packages?
<simlu> and I mean something more verbose than apt-get/adept/synaptic
<Lynoure> simlu: apt-cache search foobar
<Lynoure> simlu: then add google, if it is not verbose enough
<macd> simlu: you can also look at packages.ubuntu.com
<macd> its not kubuntu specific, but has all the packages.
<Lynoure> I often do    apt-cache search foobar barfoo | grep foobar
<squilla> simlu:apt-get.org - but not all packages work - but it's cool because synaptic will bitch about it and refuse to install :-) - gotta love that safety belt
<ruisu> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<ruisu> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<ruisu> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<macd> simlu: you trying go from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<macd> or just install KDE?
<simlu> no no
<simlu> i'm on kubuntu 5.10
<simlu> and I decided to update my kde to 3.5
<squilla> nox-Hand: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<squilla> simlu: have you tried searching for "kde-desktop"
<simlu> but a package is missing
<macd> ahh
<simlu> a unmet dependencies
<macd> I just added the repo and it went flawlessly
<simlu> so kde is now flaky. :)
<macd> just like on dapper :)
<beligum> Hi all, I'm experiencing some problems with OpenGL in Dapper (works perfect in Breezy). Does someone know what changed in Dapper?
<macd> beligum: its covered in kubuntu forums
<macd> its most likely using vesa and not your graphics driver specifcly
<beligum> thanks for that, I'll look into it
<Riddell> hi theine
<Riddell> hmm, sorry, wanted theobroma
<Lynoure> squilla: if nox-Hand was just installing ubuntu and has no x, those isntructions need heavy modifying to work.
<beligum> no, not vesa, I'm using the nvidia proprietary driver
<squilla> Lynoure: true - but I alsao gave him easier cli ones from booting in recovery mode
<Lynoure> commanlinefying, rather
<macd> ohhhh, and glx still not working, interesting
<eriksti> what has happened with the "java-package"? it's no longer available..
<macd> I had a lil problem with my ATI, but upon reconfiguring fglrx it works
<beligum> well, it's working, but not as in Breezy
<macd> does X show direct rendering?
<beligum> I wrote a program that draws OpenGL meshes (from a .obj file) and the renderings are messed op in dapper
<squilla> did you guys see on slashdot sun is modifying the java license? java will probably come prepackaged soon :-)
<macd> so you have hardware gl acceleration working just the gl engine is not rendering properly
<beligum> that's it
<beligum> strange thing is that it worked flawlessly in breezy
<macd> squilla: yeah and its about time, java on linux locks up my FF l
<squilla> Lynoure: if he used aptitude from the console and searched for nvidia he should get it
<macd> yeah, of course it changed with the move to dapper
<macd> but its most likely a mesa issue, not distro related.
<squilla> macd: what's FF ? soz
<macd> firefox
<Lynoure> squilla: I hope he knows some linux, then.
<macd> we should proly say jre instead of java too :P
<squilla> macd: interesting .... FF was freezing for me too - at www.wulfmorgenthaler.com - just started using konqueror instead :-)
<beligum> Btw, I get this error on startup: ScimInputContextPlugin()
<macd> I couldnt get jre working in konq.
<Halitherses> where can i download your live cd to try out?
<macd> I use opera 8xx
<marian> hi
<marian> is there a kubuntu+1  channel ? :P
<macd> heh
<squilla> Lynoure: point taken - but what else can I tell him if he can't use cli yet? ANd I'm sure he's curious and belligerent to work it out once he gets to aptitude
<macd> Halitherses: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<marian> I'm trying to use a  kde-window-decorator in kubuntu but it doesn't work, anyone has experience with that program?
<Lynoure> squilla: I didn't mean to critizise you, so far you have been wonderful... and he does know the word "ping" :)
<Halitherses> thanks
<macd> marian: I cant even get ksplash to behave :P
<macd> change it rewrite to config, even manualy it still uses the old one.
<ruisu> hello?
<macd> ruisu: yes your here
<zorglu1> q. im installing ubuntu 5.10 on a laptop with a b44 ethernet card. apparently i got some trouble. my guess is a irq issue. i tried acpi=off noapic nolapic but nothing solve it. the b44 is recognized but timeout while trying to send (deduced from dmesg). any suggestion ?
<marian> macd: ?
<squilla> Lynoure:it's cool and you're right - but I "almost never " tell people they "can't do it"  - I can .. an deven though I'm incredibly good looking and virile, I'm not THAT bright :p
<macd> hehe
<squilla> have you guys noticed that someone who has no fear of destroying their M$ system by "clicking a button" often has an immense fear of makng a mistake by typing?
<macd> thats b/c in the old days you had to click yes alot ;)
<macd> I see avg users get so fustrated by just the boot process into windows,
<squilla> macd: and complain about clicking that yes so many times too :-)
<macd> theyre like what is all this stuff that keeps popping up then going away, I jsut tell them I dont know you installed it sometime
<Lynoure> squilla: I agree, one shouldn't tell them that. Just help them furter if they ask for further help and one can easily provide it. Geeks and hatchlings like challenges :)
<macd> lazy geeks dont :P
<Lynoure> laziness is a virtue, programmers often say
<squilla> macd: true - ubuntu is way faster on my dual boot now - although dhclient had blood leaking out my eye sockets last night
<macd> wanna hear something really wierd
<macd> when I moved from ndiswrapper to the kernel atheros wifi driver, the connection drops every few seconds
<squilla> Lynoure: Then I must be the religious icon of Geeks - because Dude! I'm lazy!
<zorglu1> you got a irq10 conflit for you b44 too ?!?! :)
<zorglu1> damn 1sec too late :)
<Lynoure> http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<Lynoure> squilla: lazy like a Sunday morning or like Haskell?
<squilla> macd: check hotplug? and then remove the damn thing
<macd> yeah I checked hotplug, then I moved to removing the kernel atheros driver and reinstall the ndis drivers, now it wnot associate
<squilla> Lynoure:Sunday in December somewhere around the 31st with 28 degrees celsius and warm ocean
<macd> happened in the breezy/dapper change
<squilla> back i ten
<macd> and I ran depmod -a to let the kernel know the driver was gone, and its still loading as ath0 not wlan0
<macd> its real wierd
<Lynoure> Sinful windows adventure game time for me... .bbl
<gringo> hi
<gringo> witch is the best driver for ATI Mobility Cards?
<macd> whats the exact chipset?
<squilla> gringo: what card?
<macd> X has good support for the igp series but radeon mobility should use the ati proprietary driver I think
<squilla> macd: I'm back by the way - want some tea :-)
<gringo> how can I get this information?
<DaSkreech> So Compiz has to be rejiggered for kdewin?
<gringo> let me check the notebook sheet
<squilla> gringo: lspci will do it --> type "lspci | less"
<gringo> oh thanks
<gringo> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300] 
<squilla> gringo: a hacker already! WOOHOO!
<gringo> squilla: ? Oo
<squilla> gringo: teasing -- soz :-(
<squilla> hold on - checking the wiki
<gringo> squilla: :D
<gringo> I think I did some shi* yesterday :/ I tried to install xgl
* gringo gets his pizza
<DeBert> Is it possible to use multiple spellcheckers in KDE? I would like to use both Dutch and English.
<squilla> gringo: looks like radeon my guy
<squilla> at least google.co.za/linux says so
<gringo> so wich one ist the best driver for me?
<macd> yeah built in driver according to X works.
<DaSkreech> DeBert: No Idea :-(
<macd> it wouldnt hurt to use the ati proprietary driver though.
<gringo> when I try to start ATI Control then it says: Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions
<squilla> DeBert: if you have multiple languages installed I'm guesing you can switch between them as you wish (like a decent Nokia phone) - but they won't be active at the same time
<squilla> gringo: maybe irrelevant, but does that driver/chipset have the juice for xgl?
<macd> the M300 doesnt use fireGL,. thats a workstation class card.
<macd> similar to nvidia quadro
<squilla> gringo: macd is right - use the ATI drivers from their site, otherwise try on a better card
<gringo> I don't know if I have misconfigured the whole stuff or if the card doesn't have the power...
<gringo> squilla: it's built in in my notebook and I don't want to change it :(
<squilla> gringo: think Star Trek -" Captain She's gonna blow!"
<macd> you cant change it :P
<squilla> gringo: yeah of course - jus' try on a desktop machine
<gringo> do you guys know if it is possible with my card to get that xgl stuff running?
<macd> give me one sec to look
<macd> according to some documentation its not supported.
<gringo> damned
<gringo> I hope it's a question of time
<macd> th lowest IGP is 345M, and it actualy sais DRI isnt supported so that would be marginal support at best
<squilla> gringo: nothing on google either, at least that's not in Japanese
<macd> not time, but politics
<macd> ATI wont release the specs, it wont get done.
<macd> vendors are responsible for lack of hardware support in linux, not the coders
<macd> its shit.
<squilla> macd: geez, ah think ah'm gonna cry :-)
<macd> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Video_Card_Support_Under_XGL#ATI_Cards
<macd> gentoo none the less, but it doesnt matter.
<gringo> I read that nvidia and ATI will release a driver when the xgl guys will have done a API
<macd> I hard that also gringo
<macd> but its prolly e-rumor
<h3sp4wn> Apparantly ati is supported under X-org-7 upto 9600XT (in the release notes with the radeon driver)
<reagleBRKLN> running kubuntu breezy, how can i get kubuntu to use a symbolic name as a mount point in /media ? (do i have to manually learn the diff between pmount hal ivman usbmount etc etc)
<fyrmedic> Where would I find the logs for the "Guarddog" firewall
<reagleBRKLN> and how to config them?
<macd> ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]  (Kororaa XGL Live CD 0.1, Freezed Machin
<macd> looks like it doesnt work.
<gringo> doesen't matter just wantet to try this cube effect ;)
<gringo> I thank you for the help. I really love this community... I'll _never_ go back to Redmond
<reagleBRKLN> hrmmm lshal -> "volume.policy.desired_mount_point = 'usbdisk'  (string)" so why not mounted there...?
<macd> well there is a place for everything :P
<gringo> If I get two apps to sound at the same time, is it a hardware problem?
<gringo> Sorry, if i DON'T get...
<nox-Hand> Hey, can anyone help me with the GUI install in the 6.06 Dapper Kubuntu Linux install? I get a crash..
<macd> I had that with OSS moved to also all goes well
<macd> ALSA*
<macd> nox-Hand: there is some info on the GUI installer on the kubuntu-dapper wiki
<gringo> macd: is it difficult to swich the sound server(?) ?
<squilla> macd: re gringo - our work here is done :-)
<nox-Hand> macd: Wheres that then?
<macd> nox-Hand, try kubuntu.org follow the navigation.
<macd> gringo, in kcontrol/sounds
<nox-Hand> macd: Okies.
<gringo> macd: just changing the audio device to ALSA?
<macd> yes that solved my issues.
<squilla> macd: second that (have nforce4 for ethernet and sound)
<squilla> on breezy was nvidia drivers and now it's all alsa and madwifi - and the sound quality is way better
<nox-Hand> How do i start a command line install in the dapper 6.06? I have the GUI install, but it's buggy..
<squilla> macd: I know nought of this gui installer - you?
<macd> I hate the madwifi!
<macd> I just thought of that, it wasnt loading the kernel atheros drier its using the madwifi one
<macd> hah thanks squilla
<squilla> macd: ath_pci?
<macd> sudo mv brain /dev/null
<fyrmedic> Anyone know where to find the firewall log files so I can monitor them?
<macd> no its pcmcia atheros, proxim gold to be exact.
<macd> fyrmedic: typicaly all logs are in /var/log/
<macd> iptables may or may not be set to log, I guess it depends on your frontend.
<squilla> there's a gui for it now -ksystemlog?
<nox-Hand> Automatix =)
* macd fogets about the gui :/
<fyrmedic> any idea what it is called. I am using guarddog but I think it just runs with the native system fw
<macd> ksystemlog would be the thing you want
<fyrmedic> ok I'll try it thanks
<gringo> wohoooo my warzone now runs with sound *jumping around*
<macd> look in kmenu, system, ksystemlog
<nox-Hand> how do I start a REGULAR install for Kubuntu Linux from cli?
<macd> gringo, nice.
<gringo> but since I played around with xgl/ati graphics driver, opengl is very slow :(
<macd> squilla: you on dapper?
<Blissex> gringo: check all the elements of DRI/fglrx are the right ones for accelerated GL
<gringo> Blissex: sorry bout my newbish beeing but how should I do that? :/
<zorgluuu> q. i got a ubuntu 5.10 installed. what is the cmdline to get it converted to a kubuntu
<macd> dri worked in breezy for me but I had to toy with dapper, honestly unless you need 3d, its not really needed.
<zorgluuu> i have been told 1h ago, but i forgot
<Blissex> gringo: the bad news is that is pretty difficult to do. To get accelerated GLX there are many bits and pieces that need to be just the right ones. There are several HOWTOs on the subject.
<macd> zorgluuu: I do sudo pat-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop
<macd> s/pat/apt
<gringo> Blissex: that sounds bad... I will have a look. Thank you
<macd> of course If I could type/spell I'd be much better off.
<zorgluuu> macd, in this order ? what if the install fails ?
<zorgluuu> i have no more desktop ?
<macd> what ifs are always the question
<macd> Ive never had it fail on me
<Seantater> you would still have a desktop
<macd> you can just install kde and have the same thing on ubuntu
<Seantater> uninstalling ubuntu-desktop does not remove gnome
<nox-Hand> -_-*
<poimen> sup!?
<zorgluuu> cool
<macd> Seantater: yes your correct, my mistake, it just uninstalls the meta package
<Seantater> installing *-desktop adds the desktop and everything it needs, uninstalling it does not do anything
<jpatrick> you need to remove the gnome libs
<Seantater> macd: exactly
<Blissex> gringo: there is one such HOWTO in the Ubuntu wiki, but there are several others.
<macd> theres a good script on the ubuntu forums
<macd> that removes all traces of gnome, and installs kde
<Seantater> macd: however, if you can remove a specific gnome library, you can get rid of gnome altogther
<macd> yes dependancies
<zorgluuu> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<zorgluuu>  <- do i have to do something to get it ?
<Seantater> zorglu1: add universe repository
<macd> zorgluuu: wait one sec, let me find you the script that does it
<squilla> kubuntu-desktop or kde-desktop
<macd> unless you want gnome and kde
<macd> I shudder at that idea though
<zorgluuu> Reading package lists... Done
<zorgluuu> Building dependency tree... Done
<zorgluuu> E: Couldn't find package kde-desktop
<Seantater> macd: what scares you about having both?
<Seantater> zorglu1: there is no kde-desktop package
<Seantater> zorglu1: only kubuntu-desktop
<macd> Seantater: its more personal I suppose, my dislike of gnome
<squilla> I got both - but then I got two hands and feet too .. and eleven toes
<Seantater> zorglu1: read what comes up when you say !repos
<macd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE
<macd> thats pretty good.
<zorgluuu> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<deki> hi. where can i configure my network card?
<nagi> hi! to all
<gringo> deki: SystemSettings->Network
<flosch> hi deki
<Seantater> deki: press ALT-F2 and type in kcontrol -- go for network settings
<deki> ok thx
<gringo> deki: i suggest to install network-manager-kde
<nox-Hand> Anyone? I need to know ;)
<macd> is it just me or system settings in kde is not quite kcontrol
<squilla> yup-ish
<macd> and why on earth would they have both...
<squilla> macd: after all these years you shold be amazed there's only two ....
<macd> your rite, typicly theres 10 of everything
<zorgluuu> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<zorgluuu>  <- from apt-get update
<zorgluuu> but still E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<zorgluuu> any suggestion ?
<squilla> things are much better now - ubuntu is one of the simplest/effective systems I've used
<uniq> zorgluuu: kubuntu-desktop in is main, not universe.
<squilla> kanotix(sp?) may iprove on the package manager though
<zorgluuu> uniq, main is another repository ?
<macd> I guess you could also jsut add the kde3.5 repo and install it
<uniq> zorgluuu: add the line 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main'
<uniq> zorgluuu: main is the main repository.
<macd> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<macd> if you want kde3.5
<macd> uniq: I think hes on breezy not dapper
<uniq> macd: oh.. very bad mistake.
<zorgluuu> i am on ubuntu 5.10 trying to pass it kubuntu 5,19
<uniq> good observation.
<zorgluuu> 10
<squilla> type "cat /etc/issue" and we will know
<zorgluuu> and new keyboard doesnt help ;9
<uniq> zorgluuu: please use 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main' not dapper.
<zorgluuu> root@jmehost2:/proc# cat /etc/issue
<zorgluuu> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<zorgluuu> uniq, ok im new to ubuntu, where should i put that
<zorgluuu> /etc/apt/something ?
<uniq> zorgluuu: /etc/apt/sources.list
<macd> do you think kde3.5 would be better :P
<macd> I do
<zorgluuu> ok it worked :)
<zorgluuu> downloading 430mbyte now
<macd> heh
<zorgluuu> thanks guys
<zorgluuu> damn i hate new keyboard
<macd> I think Im going to setup a local repo I feel bad having 6 or 7 machines hit the mains all the time
<zorgluuu> well they have a real fat pipe
<zorgluuu> i download a 1mbyte/s
<macd> I did some contract work for a company that had about 110 dekstops running ubuntu, think of how much traffic they could save wan side from alocal repo
<macd> yeah@1meg/s, thats about typical for the repos
<macd> most people dont have over 1mbit :P
<zorgluuu> Fetched 142MB in 2m22s (996kB/s)
<zorgluuu> real fat pipe :)
<zorgluuu> in fact they likely got a cache, because im in europe and the site is supposed to be in the us
<macd> they have local mirrors ya know
<macd> replce the us.bleh with your local mirror.blah
<zorgluuu> macd, why dont they do the usual 'you are in europe as from the install, so i put eu.ubuntu.balbal'
<zorgluuu> i will change it
<zorgluuu> ok changing desktop
<macd> I hope he doesnt change it to eu, I dont know if thats the europe mirrors
<gringo> can somebody take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13445   what sould I do now? :/
<crimsun> gringo: try kubuntu dapper beta *2*
<_jerome> you guys did a impressive job on the installation stuff
<crimsun> (which already has 8.24.2)
<gringo> crimsun: got it already
<crimsun> 8.24.8, rather
<crimsun> gringo: so why are you attempting to install the drivers?
<gringo> crimsun: but I played around with xgl and now open gl is very slow
<_jerome> but 5.10 kubuntu is a lot less beatifull than 6,0
<_jerome> stability takes its toll
<nox-Hand> squilla, Hey, I did not find anything, I have a mate over, and am going to watch some TV now, so gotta go. Maybe tomorrow :) Laters!
<crimsun> gringo: there's no need to reinstall the drivers. Did you revert your symlink change?
<squilla> nox-Hand: Cheers :-)
<gringo> crimsun: ahm uh *sigh* sorry I don't understand as I am a newbie :(
<nox-Hand> squilla, Downloading regular Kubuntu. Laters!
<crimsun> gringo: how did you enable Xgl?
<gringo> crimsun: installed a lot of packets including the restricted kernel modules
<crimsun> gringo: right, but what did you do with the X Window System?
<gringo> crimsun: I changed no configuration file if you mean that
<crimsun> gringo: did you follow a howto? If so, what's its url?
<gringo> crimsun: i took some information from here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090 and some all over the web
<crimsun> ok, I'll look in a bit
<crimsun> (phone call)
<squilla> gringo: pastebin this file : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hiasll> anybody know where i can get the samr audio codec?
<gringo> squilla: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13449
<hiasll> i have copied a 3gp file from my mobilephone. video works audio doesnt
* gringo is rebooting
<DaSkreech> Is there a kparted?
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: I'm sorry to tell you: never heard of one
<DaSkreech> Is there a blessed KDE partition manager?
<gringo> re
<gringo> my opengl seems to work again :D
<gringo> but it amaroK is running i still have no sound in warzone2100 (i already switched to alsa)
<Zerak> where can i get libc libraries so i can compile a interface for nvidia drivers under dapper drake
<uniq> install the 'build-essential' package.
<uniq> there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<zorgluuu> q. how can i configure keyboard shortcut under kde ? like alt-f5 is goto desktop5
<DaSkreech> Ctrl-F5 gores to Desktop 5
<DaSkreech> goes
<DaSkreech> !format
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DaSkreech
<zorgluuu> ds
<zorgluuu> DaSkreech: yep but i want alt :)
<DaSkreech> zorgluuu: try under accessibilty in the the System Settings
<Zerak> will try the first or do they keep the drivers uptodate when downloading with manager
<uniq> zorgluuu: system settings -> regional & accessibility -> hotkeys -> shortcut schemes (tab)
<zorgluuu> thanks
<Zerak> going to restart and see, thank you guys, i got a lot of problems but i run a beta on the other hand =)
<DaSkreech> Blast how do I parition and format in KDE/ :-(
<uniq> daskreech: use qtparted. it's in the universe repository.
<DaSkreech> qtparted
<slow-motion> hallo
<squilla> hi
<beast> hi Riddell
<rUiSu> so
<klarkin> indeed
<rUiSu> how do i make a script that doesnt need the root password>?
<rUiSu> hello?
<klarkin> i prefer a blend of lazy linux(ubuntu) and ./compile from src
<klarkin> i wish i could offer more
<h3sp4wn> rUiSu: run the script with sudo and then it will run as root
<rUiSu> but, the sudo asks me the root assword
<rUiSu> and i need the crispt every time the machine is booted
<h3sp4wn> rUiSu: it asks you for your password
<rUiSu> no, because in that script i run 2 programs that need to be used as root
<h3sp4wn> rUiSu: put the script in rcS.d with a relevant number - (If there is a better way someone tell me)
<rUiSu> hm
<rUiSu> thanks
<rUiSu> in rcS.d?
<rUiSu> ok, ill try that
<rUiSu> thx
#kubuntu 2006-05-11
<m0nark> is the website down?
<daleXXgribbel> i'm using an ATI video card, and 3d acceleration has been working fine for months.  yesterday i rebooted, and now the system is hanging after it finishes loading all of the startup items, and never reaches the login screen
<daleXXgribbel> i checked top after this, and it says that Xorg is using 99.6 CPU
<Parkotron> Something keeps setting my PCM volume at 100%, making everything sound harsh and ugly. Does anyone know what might be doing that?
<bestial> hi
<bestial> i have kubunut 6.06 dapper, and i have /var/log/ with 4Gb with this mesage: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<bestial> why?
<bestial> i have in grub noapic but nothing
<bestial> can anyone help me?
<slow-motion> n8
<vinboy> how can I test my HD's performance?
<klarkin> hdparm
<klarkin> <vinboy> hdparm -t and or -T  (rest of manpage ommited for berevity)
<_s3B4s_> hello
<vinboy> thanks klarkin
<klarkin> no problem - description was too long to paste in ;)
<klarkin> rtfm afraid :)
<klarkin> :/
<_s3B4s_> somebody had any problems with the apache2 in the kubuntu dapper ??
<klarkin> yup
<blackflag> Hello all
<_s3B4s_> hello
<klarkin> hello blackfalg
<klarkin> flag even
<blackflag> does someone know something about over a ubuntu server version?
<klarkin> ?
<blackflag> I read something on kubuntu.de > dapper drake that ubuntu will give suipport for desktop version 3 year support
<_s3B4s_> somebody had any problems with the apache2 in the kubuntu dapper ??
<blackflag> and for the server version 5 years
<_s3B4s_> somebody had problems with the apache2 in the kubuntu dapper ??
<klarkin> <_s3B4s_> some but what ?
<klarkin> more specific darling
<roniez> i have problems with apache2 everywhere.
<blackflag> I never heard something about a server version
<blackflag> Does someone know more about it?
<roniez> cant fingure out how to set up a second "host"
<klarkin> kubuntu server?
<blackflag> yes
<_s3B4s_> i cant see the apaches's default web
<_s3B4s_> but nobady can't
<roniez> i couldnt either...
<klarkin> well afaik server is a base install k x etc has nothing to do with it
<h3sp4wn> And its only supported on real server gear
<h3sp4wn> (In the channel)
<_s3B4s_> klarkin: i can see apache server if i put my ip adress but for exemple if you do that you can'n acces,
<_s3B4s_> i hane no router
<_s3B4s_> and no firewal
<klarkin> um
<_s3B4s_> or iptables
<_s3B4s_> i check all, like the /etc/hosts and its ok
<klarkin> k
* klarkin thinks
<_s3B4s_> its says 127.0.0.1 localhost
<_s3B4s_> these only happends to me with kubuntu dapper
<reon> does kde need gstreamer ?
<_s3B4s_> yes
<klarkin> <_s3B4s_> indeed (like many other things) - bugger
<_s3B4s_> so you say that its a bug?
<_s3B4s_> of kubuntu?
<klarkin> no comment :P
<klarkin> sorry
<_s3B4s_> thanxs any way :D
<klarkin> sorry cannot be more help
* klarkin about to become a primatavist :P
<roniez>  sudo apachectl start
<roniez> /usr/sbin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started
<roniez> wtf.
<corey> anyone know a good wifi manager? ive tried wifi radar and kwifimanager and neither work for me  :(
<kozz> knetworkmanager?
<klarkin> yes
<Search4Lancer> Kaffeine is giving me 'signal 11', what do I do?
<klarkin> kozz: anymore info ?
<corey> hrm
<kozz> klarkin: was a suggestion for corey
<klarkin> k
<klarkin> r3tardan01d
<corey> thanks ill try it
<corey> kwifimanager doesnt work at all
<corey> and wifi radar partially works
<GameOver69> hey guys i have amarok 1.4 beta 3..... and it finds a new device... (my ipod) but it wont let me connect to my ipod.... no media device mounted or connected?
<corey> you know where i can get it kozz?
<klarkin> corey: what is he problem with kwifimanager? and what card do you have ?
<klarkin> works for me dapper release
<corey> it wont connect to the network
<klarkin> k
<corey> it detects it and i click ok to select it
<corey> it does nothing...
<thom__> dont use kwifimanager
<klarkin> indeed
<thom__> its crap
<corey> now that im connected it shows connected ap as "UKNOWN WIRELESS AP"
<corey> im looking for networkmanager but i cant find it
<kozz> corey: running breezy?
<WhyM> Hi! Is there still no way to make xine work over samba shares? (ie play smb://my.great.performance.ogg in Amarok
<corey> yea
<corey> with kubuntu too
<thom__> im running dapper and using network settings in CP
<kozz> corey: ok, then you can run the gtk frontend for network-manager
<corey> ?
<klarkin> iwconfig is always a good bet - not pretty though
<kozz> corey: the package network-manager
<corey> oh thats it?
<kozz> corey: yes, and then run nm-applet from a terminal or such
<corey> k installing now
<kozz> corey: it will then start automatically for each session
<thom__> kwifimanager is a good visual tool, but there are better applets for that too
<kozz> corey: not sure whether the network-manager daemon starts automatically after install, you might need to restart dbus or something... or simply restart the computer :)
<corey> ooo fancy :P
<corey> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<corey> hrm
<corey> ** (nm-applet:8020): CRITICAL **: network_device_get_iface: assertion `dev != NULL' failed
<corey> i think its working though
<corey> yea seems to be
<corey> thanks kozz
<klarkin> sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop/start
<kozz> no wpa support tho, need to wait for dapper for that :)
<corey> wep?
<kozz> wep is supported
<corey> k
<corey> i just use 2 wifis
<corey> my house and gfs
<corey> hers doesnt have wep and mine does
<doctormo> corey: I have a gf, but 2 wow!
<corey> ?
<vursitis> hallo
<doctormo> take what you said out of context and it sounds like your saying you have a house and girlfields ;-)
<klarkin> wpasupplicant? breezy
<kozz> klarkin: yeah, but thats a bit harder to configure
<klarkin> time will tell with linux :)
<klarkin> always the way
<vursitis> would anyone by any chance know a good program for a destructive wipe of freespace on my hard drive.?
<klarkin> wipe
<vursitis> thankyou
<klarkin> wipe is great
<Lorenzod> vursitis: would you happen to have a blow-torch lying around? They can be quite destructive.. ;-)
<vursitis> lol, well yeah, but i would prefer to not physicaly destroy my hard drive
<doctormo> man I have to fix that damn kde spell checker it really anoyes me
<thom__> i just zero the drive with the hard drive manufacuter disk
<klarkin> especialy if you are running what we run http://asbo.squat.net/facilities/internet/index.html - keeps the police at bay ;)
<klarkin> wipe -B
<klarkin> as long as it jits the 3rd cycle
<klarkin> your all good :)
<klarkin> hits even
<corey> why doesnt kubuntu come with a shutdown button on system menu :(
<vursitis> now will that destroy only free space? or will that destroy everything?
<klarkin> don't do wipe -B unless you want to kill everything for ever
<klarkin> ;)
<klarkin> but man wipe
<klarkin> its a nice prog
<arthurb> Hi, I installed digikamimageplugins, but it doesn't show up in digikam, even after I restarted it... ?
<klarkin> ubuntu kubuntu?
<klarkin> i had different results with both
<vursitis> i would prefer to not destroy everything
<klarkin> indeed
<klarkin> then i suggest you partition your free space and wipe -B the free partition
<corey> im trying to get a shutdown button on the system menu that gives an option of shutdown and restart..:/
<vursitis> actualy thats not a bad idea, ill just use QTpart
<klarkin> yep
<vursitis> thankyou
<klarkin> np
<klarkin> wipe is a true killer
<klarkin> :)
<corey> klarkin, you know hw?
* klarkin works for http:scii.nl
<klarkin> +//
<klarkin> ufffff
<corey> ?
<klarkin> hw as in hardware ?
<roniez> hm.. wth my motd is read 2 times...
<roniez> when i log on to my box.
<roniez> how can i fix.
<corey> lol no
<corey> to get a 'shutdown' option on the system menu to shutdown/restart
<corey> isntead of having to go to cmd line or logoff then shutdown
<klarkin> <roniez> cat /etc/motd
<klarkin> && edit it if needed
<roniez> yea, and its only shown once if i do that.
<klarkin> um
<roniez> shows once wheni cat /etc/motd
<klarkin> starnge
<roniez> but shows twice when i login to the box.
<klarkin> strange even
<klarkin> corey: looking ;)
<arthurb> Hi, digikamimageplugins doesn't seem to be installed correcly by apt, digikam doesn't detect it
<arthurb> is anyone running it with success ? can someone test / confirm ?
<abraham> ola
<abraham> ni un espaol o q
<klarkin> sorry no
<abraham> wo
<klarkin> corey i assume smeg would work - i just cannot test it as it pulls loads of gnome stuff and i like to keep clear of gnome
<ruisu> hi, does any one has seen that while playing on amarok, the output is busy and amarok skips every song till the end of the playlist?
<_brandon> try switching the sound engine?
<ruisu> yeah, but i tremendouisly prefer xine
<ruisu> ...
<ruisu> it never happened in my other distros.. why could this be happening
<klarkin> me also but it seems to bug out with mp3s with xine
* klarkin converting all to ogg atm
<ruisu> mhm
* Lorenzod thinks xine is a bit buggy atm
<ruisu> so
<ruisu> gstream work fine?
<crimsun> klarkin: are you using dapper?
<ruisu> no breezy
<crimsun> hmm, that should work. Does mpg321 work with mp3s?
<ruisu> letme see
<crimsun> (phone call)
<klarkin> crimsun: yup
<ruisu> hmm, i cant find mpg321
<klarkin> apt-install on that one methinks
<Lorenzod> I just *have* to announce this: I love digiKam!
<klarkin> :)
<arthurb> Lorenzod: good, can you install digikamimageplugins ?
<ruisu> it states there is no candidate
<arthurb> and tell me if it works ?
<Lorenzod> arthurb: yes, they are all there..
<crimsun> klarkin: does kaffeine play the mp3s?
<ruisu> im using arts, though its half second late
<Lorenzod> And they work fine.
<arthurb> mind you, not talking about kipi
<arthurb> but digikamimageplugins, like inpainting and the like
<klarkin> xmms and all other yes but amarok no
<Lorenzod> crimsun: any time I hear that player mentioned I get sad..
<ruisu> mhm
<ruisu> xmms works just fine
<klarkin> indeed
<Lorenzod> arthurb: either am I, although kipi too is installed.
<arthurb> are you using breezy ?
<ruisu> i am
<Lorenzod> arthurb: no dapper
<arthurb> hum so am I
<arthurb> and someone reported it working
<arthurb> but doesn't work for me
<Lorenzod> what doesn't work, installing or using?
<arthurb> using, they don't appear at all in digikam
<bastardsword> xmms is sweet
<Lorenzod> arthurb: if you run digikam from a terminal, does it spit out any errors as it is starting?
<klarkin>  <bastardsword> that and ices2 yeah very sweet ;)
<n3ck> hi
<klarkin> mmornin
<klarkin> -m
<Lorenzod> xmms is one of those applications I love to hate..
<n3ck> somebody can help me?
<klarkin> guess not
<Lorenzod> not if you leave before you've even asked your question..
<klarkin> heheh
<klarkin> n3ck: question  :)
<klarkin> n3ck: what do you need helpwith
<klarkin> ?
<Lorenzod> does anybody else have problems with kdm/dapper with sessions closing after just a second?
<klarkin> <Lorenzod> did have yes
<klarkin> yakuake and gimp was doing that to me
<Lorenzod> klarkin: "did" is a good word. It implies you solved it.
<klarkin> mwa
<n3ck> very very slow i can use it like this, i install it in another pcs and its working great, whats wrong with the compaq nx6125 laptop?
<klarkin> not really :/
<Lorenzod> klarkin: does that mean you're still using gdm?
<klarkin> no i  never use gdm
<klarkin> used to - but goit turned off
<klarkin> :)
<Lorenzod> hehe
<klarkin> <Lorenzod> you having problems with kdm booting into sessions or prgs dying in sessions?
<Lorenzod> the sessions terminates immediately and I'm thrown back into kdm.
<klarkin> mp32ogg --delete *.mp3
<klarkin> oeps sorry :/
<Lorenzod> I found an issue relating to SecurityPolicy in /var/log/kdm.log, and I fixed that, but still no go :-(
<klarkin> <Lorenzod>  umm
<klarkin> interseting
<klarkin> n3ck wb
<klarkin> n3ck ram cpu ? etc
<Lorenzod> Then again, I think I may have to scrub this system. It's gone Debian->Warty->Hoary->Breezy->Dapper
<klarkin> wow well done my man
<klarkin> time for a windowz like re-install :P
<klarkin> heheh
<Lorenzod> And it would pain me to not see it go through the hell that is going to be Edgy ;-)
<klarkin> hahahahha
<klarkin> true say
<klarkin> i must say before going to bed that xgl is working like a treat
<klarkin> pure eyecandy
<klarkin> but hell it worth it
* Lorenzod wishes I had a video card for xgl
<Lorenzod> Savage DRI: 0.0000023 fps :-(
<Lorenzod> Right now I really only have two outstanding issues: kdm and kaffeine
<Lorenzod> kdm won't allow me in, and kaffeine is, ..er.. braindead!
<Lorenzod> vlc does the job for me, but kaffeine is a "pure" kde app.
<klarkin> forget kaffine
<klarkin> mplayer is still ze best
<Lorenzod> that is true.
<klarkin> imho
<klarkin> more than a movie player
<Lorenzod> so many people have so much negative to say about mplayer, but heck it works!
<klarkin> but i'm, a mencoder freak aswell so /me bias
<klarkin> ain't vidoe editing fun on linux :P
<klarkin> heheh
<klarkin> command line'O'licious
<raf> hello!!
<klarkin> morning
<raf> I'm new to Kubuntu
<klarkin> then your in the right place! :)
<klarkin> what can be helped this morning sir
<klarkin>  /miss
<raf> I have a HP Pavilion 8731c with Intel i810 chipset, and I have no audio and my screen resolution is only 640, no 1024
<yanis> damn I cant join #kde :/
<klarkin> sorry always forget the gender ambiguity :)
<raf> is there linux drivers for i810?
<Lorenzod> raf: yes
<klarkin> first for the screen resolution try
<klarkin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xoerg
<Trae> hmm, wonder why there isn't a #kubuntu+1
<klarkin> copy and paste that
<Trae> heh
<klarkin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg -- even
<raf> ok, fire up the console and write sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg -- even?
<klarkin> and you can play with the resolutions
<raf> right?
<klarkin> yeah without the -even
<klarkin> :)
<Lorenzod> raf: forget the - even
<raf> oh, ok
<klarkin> sotrry typo
<Trae> Is there a way to make Firefox match up with your KDE theme dead on?  Or is all there is just hacks at best?
<Trae> like, is there a qt port of firefox?
<Trae> or is this where everyone says "USE KONQ!"
<Lorenzod> Trae: there was some talk of kmozilla some time ago.
<raf> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<raf> debconf: (Dialog frontend requires a screen at least 13 lines tall and 31 columns wide.)
<raf> debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
<raf> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<raf>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200605051915
<raf> oops, sorry
<klarkin> i hear they are SELLING firefox these days :/
<raf> that's the Sudo response
<klarkin> raf - don't worry
<klarkin> normal
<jamie> Hello everyone.
<Trae> i'm installing kubuntu-desktop now
<raf> really? uuff
<Lorenzod> Trae: I would say use konq as much as possible.
<jamie> What is the command that updates the kde menu automatically?
<Trae> Lorenzod, cool... is KDE stable in Dapper?
<Lorenzod> only when a site absolutely doesn't work can you use links instead.
<jamie> kmenuupdate? Or something like that?
<klarkin> raf: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<raf> ok
<klarkin> raf: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Lorenzod> Trae: for most parts yes.
<Trae> Lorenzod, Gnome seems fine in it...
<klarkin> replace gdm for kdm if needed
<Trae> just wanted to give KDE another run.
<Lorenzod> Hm.. Gnome is horribly slow for me right now. Too bad because it was really fast for a while.
<Lorenzod> I don't know what happened..
<Trae> I used KDE exclusively 99-2002  and since then I've been using GNOME.  I try and switch back to KDE from time to time, without success.
<klarkin>  <Lorenzod> top?
<Lorenzod> klarkin: normally evolution dominates top.
<klarkin> hey raf
<raf> I'm here again
<Trae> What's one of the best looking themes you guys know of for KDE
<Lorenzod> But then again, epiphany has been doing a good job of eating core as well of late..
<raf> that command throws me out
<klarkin> indeed
<klarkin> it restarts x
<Trae> and by looking I don't necessarily mean flash and fluff... I'm talking clean and usuable too.
<Lorenzod> But who cares, I prefer kde.
<raf> yes, hehehe
<klarkin>  <Lorenzod> i never use such progs - ssh mail account and pine ;)
<klarkin> kiss
<Lorenzod> uuuh, pine. I prefer mutt.
<Trae> ok... bbiab, need to restart X
<klarkin> keep it simple stupid - to quote me dad :P
<Trae> :)
<Lorenzod> But don't you know evil-ution is taking over gnome?
<raf> klarkin -> well, I've restarted X, now what I need to do?
<Lorenzod> The evo module switcher is the new gnome-panel.
<Lorenzod> ;-)
<klarkin> well before when you did the  (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg) command you had the otion to choose different resloutons
<klarkin> ?
<raf> no
<klarkin> um
<jamie> What's the command that kde has to automatically update the menu?
<Lorenzod> Damn, there are 2.4 million mosquitoes in this room. If I don't wake up with malaria it'll be a miracle.
<klarkin> killall kicker
<klarkin> ;)
<klarkin> <Lorenzod> lol
<raf> when I execute sudo ... it responds with xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Lorenzod> raf: nothing to worry about really
<Lorenzod> just a little bit of dpkg poetry to keep you happy.
<raf> :O
<klarkin> raf join #barf and we talk clearer if you need
<raf> ok, thanks
<klarkin> ;)
<Lorenzod> thank goodness that wasn't #barf-bag
<jamie> Nevermind I found it
<klarkin> barf is the answer to all
<jamie> kappfinder.
<jamie> w00t
<Trae> hmm
<Trae> Is there some way to make GTK apps look less crappy in KDE?
<crimsun> Trae: as in "consistent look n' feel"?
<Trae> crimsun: heyaz buddy
<Trae> yeah
<Trae> crimsun: you are everywhere.
<Trae> :)
<crimsun> Trae: should be automagic if you installed kubuntu-desktop
<Trae> crimsun: I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Trae> :/
<crimsun> Trae: did you adjust the settings for Gtk apps in System Settings?
<Trae> crimsun: guess not, I'll dig.
<crimsun> (not running kde at the moment, so I can't pull up the precise menu)
<nrdb> Hi, I would like to know where I can get the libgnomeprintui source?
<Trae> hmm
<Trae> man, there are some little things that make KDE just sweet
<Trae> Where are the applets?
<Trae> like... A wireless network monitor
<Trae> or something.
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'sudo apt-get install kicker-applets'
<Trae> CheeseBurgerMan: okies
<CheeseBurgerMan> and then you can right click on your panel, and select 'add applet' :)
<klarkin> and again
<Trae> ooooh, color picker thingy
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Trae> heh, can you tell I do graphics / web design?
<Trae> ;)
<Trae> hmm
<Kadran> hi, how to make the dedian pakages from source for kubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, I can see how that would be useful. I just use KColorChooser the rare times I need one.
<Trae> icky poo...
<Trae> this wireless network applet is pathetic looking :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, it is.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kadran: checkinstall
<crimsun> Kadran: follow the Packaging Guide on doc.ubuntu.com (lower right)
<Trae> CheeseBurgerMan: and I'm being nice and holding back my true feelings
<Trae> CheeseBurgerMan: ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> heh, I know it. It really sucks.
<Kadran> thanks
<Trae> Link Quality 10%
<Trae> heh
<Trae> that does seem good
<Trae> Signal Strenght: 67%
<Trae> Noise Level 63:%
<Trae> :/
<klarkin> florecent lights ?
<klarkin> may sound strange but its true
<Trae> klarkin: oh, me?
<Trae> klarkin: I have some in my room, but they aren't turned on.
<Trae> klarkin: I have an LCD
<klarkin> strangest thing we satup some friefunk nodes and the link quality was effected by the lighting :P
<klarkin> setup even#
<BlueLaguna> do most debian packages work with Kubuntu?
<nagi> BlueLaguna, they should
<nagi> BlueLaguna, but vice versa is not recommended.
<Trae> heh
<Trae> man
<Trae> It's quite immediate the advantages of KDE over gnome
<Trae> as far as just "things looking pretty"
<Trae> There are so many nifty little things, and then you turn a corner and see other kRap here and there. heh
<Trae> Doesn't KDE have a place where you can set your desktop grid size?
<Trae> I thought that was an option some place
<Snake[ONAIR] > Hey guys, if your into alternative rock/metal please tune in! Imagi-Nation! http://feuerfrei.kicks-ass.net/playradio.m3u (That's a direct link). Join the discussion at #imagi
<klarkin> is there a channel for shameless advetising?
<klarkin> if so can i join :P
<Trae> klarkin: #shameless_ads
<Snake[ONAIR] > Nope, but im a regular around here, im entitled to 1 ad a week :)
<klarkin> heheh
<klarkin> too shay
<klarkin> ;)
<Trae> Does anyone know about the desktop icons grid?
<Trae> hmm
<Trae> maybe that's a konq preference
<Trae> yeah
<Trae> that's where it was I think.
<Trae> heh
<Lorenzod> Hah! I'm using digiKam to organize my entire Tolkien collection.
<Lorenzod> Albums for each artist, tags for places, characters, races etc.
<Lorenzod> Just like Rolozo Tolkien, but without the damn web browser.
<rtg> I'm installing from the beta2 CD right now...
<thev> Anyone know why my system sounds would be working, but Amarok will not play back music?
<rtg> glitch #1 - the desktop CD didn't detect my SCSI card, or any fo the devices behind it.  Breezy did...
<CheeseBurgerMan> You probably need to install the xine engine, thev.
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'sudo apt-get install amarok-xine'
<thev> that's what it was using
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<thev> yeah it's installed, i just double checked
<CheeseBurgerMan> Are you actually using it though? :)
<rtg> Glitch #2 - at step 7, the cursor shows the rotating ball, which I take to mean 'wait', but nothing happens until I click 'next' anyway...
<thev> Amarok thinks it is
<thev> but it just skips through the list
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, not sure.
<klarkin> amarok and dapper and engines suck at the moment - i have the same issue
<klarkin> i made everything .ogg and it works
<noiesmo> thev, you need to sudo apt-get install libmad0 libxine1c2
<klarkin> despite following the howto's for mp3 playability etc
<noiesmo> thev, http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<Trae> anyone use konversation?
<Trae> need to know how to get rid of the server tab
<klarkin> right now i am
<noiesmo> thev, also get libxine-extracodecs
<klarkin> <Trae> settings> configure konversation> behaviour> general > show swerver list dialog{uncheck it}
<klarkin> oeps too late
<Trae> heh
<klarkin> <Trae> settings> configure konversation> behaviour> general > show swerver list dialog{uncheck it}
<Trae> ahhh ok
* Trae got fed up and fired up xchat
<Trae> ;)
<Trae> hehe
<klarkin> heheh
<Trae> which, doesn't look too bad actuaaly
<klarkin> irssi is my fav
<Trae> the OSX irssi looks sexy
<Trae> don't know if you've seen that or not
<klarkin> i certainly have
<klarkin> i know some yuppies :p
<klarkin> hehhe
<Trae> it's sorta old school console action mixed in with aqua goodness
<klarkin> old school console?
<klarkin> :P
<thev> thanks noiesmo
<klarkin> down with gui :P
<Trae> heh
<Trae> gui++
<klarkin> ok /bed calls
<klarkin> was a nice first day here
<Trae> klarkin, night
<klarkin> thanks all
<noiesmo> thev, np
<klarkin> cheers
<klarkin> night
<thev> I don't remember Amarok being so difficult when I tried linux a while back... did something change?
<Lorenzod> thev: what seems to be the problem. I'm enjoying amaroK atm.
<thev> Lorenzod - just trying to get it to play
<Lorenzod> Hm.. which engine are you using?
<thev> xine, arts, doesn't matter
<yanis> how can I check what version of qt I use?
<Lorenzod> thev: I had a few problems for a while as well.
<nagi> isnt there an about box??
<thev> lorenzod - do you use it with an ipod?
<Lorenzod> In my case it was my self-compiled TagLib which was causing the mess.
<Lorenzod> thev: not normally. But I have tried and can confirm that it should work.
<Lorenzod> Of course, that was a while back..
<pradeepto> yanis: kde-config --version
<thev> I had issues awhile back with my ipods library file getting corrupted
<nagi> bye.
<thev> it didn't see any of the songs on there, despite them still being there
<corey> is the person who i was talking about knetworkmanager here? :o
<Trae> how can I switch to 12 hr time instead of 24 hour time in the clock thingy on the panel?
<Parkotron> Trae: Right click on it, Date & Time Format, Times & Dates
<Trae> ahhh
<Trae> guess I need to log out and log back in
<Trae> heh
<Trae> is there a way I can kill kpanel?
<Trae> and have it restart?
<Parkotron> Trae: That's a system wide setting, so it'll change the format everywhere.
<Parkotron> There's a DCOP call, but I don't recall it at the moment.
<Trae> k
<Trae> I can log out
<Trae> heh
<Parkotron> I don't think you should have to restart it.
<Trae> back in a bit.
<Trae> :)
<Hobbsee> Trae: killall kicker
<Trae> oh
<Trae> heh
<Hobbsee> then kicker
<Trae> Hobbsee, w00p!
<Trae> who needs a flippin' restart!
<Trae> ;)
<Hobbsee> Trae: when networkmanager is acting up, and refuses to start :P  - oh, and for kernel upgrades
<Trae> heh
<Trae> man
<Trae> all of my GTK apps just lock up on me from time to time.
<Trae> under KDE that is...
<Trae> they never did it under gnome...
<Trae> hmmm
<Trae> back in a bit...
<rtg_> Where do I post problems with the new Dapper beta?
<robotgeek> rtg_: on launchpad
<robotgeek> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<rtg_> thanks!
<Trae> had to restart XChat in order for it to see the theme changes.
<Trae> :/
<Trae> deKorator  <-- what the heck is this?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's anotehr kiwin theming engine.
<CheeseBurgerMan> another*
<Trae> is it good?
<Trae> it sounds non-native
<Trae> heh
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's fine, really just depends on whether you like a dekorator or native kwin theme better.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Works fine, as much as I tried it.
<Trae> course, as I sit here talking about non-native in XChat
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<robotgeek> heh
<Trae> I've apt-get installed
<Trae> it
<Trae> but where does it put it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Same as any other kwin themes.
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's called "Dekorator"
<CheeseBurgerMan> If you couldn't guess. ;)
<rtg_> Found it.  Bug #24533.  SMP kernels hang as X is starting...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24533 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Fail to boot smp kernel" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/24533
<robotgeek> rtg_: go aheadm add your information, subscribe to the bug and confirm it :)
<Trae> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=35637
<Trae> hah
<Trae> interesting idea
<rtg_> trouble is, I just installed this system, I haven't yet configured email, so I can't complete the launchpad registration quite yet...
<Trae> though the guys kinda on crack
<Trae> ;)
<kkathman> yo Snake__ :)
<Snake__> heyy kkathman s back!
<kkathman> yup :)
<Trae> hmm
<Trae> silly server tab won't go away in Konversation
<tjb891_>  if i install kubuntu, can i reload the windows mbr latter if I cahnge my mind
<Trae> tjb891_: hmmm
<Trae> depends, you might be able to just do fdisk /mbr on a win98 boot floppy
<Trae> tjb891_: as LONG as windows is on hda1
<tjb891_> its on hd1
<tjb891_> but i have xp
<Trae> tjb891_: as always, when playing around with things, youneed to do a backup
<Trae> tjb891_: be careful with your data....
<tjb891_> and i don't have the install cd (no recovery console acess)
<tjb891_> SUSE somehow backs it up but I like Kubuntu better than SUSE
<Trae> tjb891_: you really should be careful doing that if Windows is critical for you and like your work or business.
<Trae> tjb891_: use the Live cd to test kubuntu or ubuntu or any other distro out.
<Trae> tjb891_: but, you SHOULD be able to do what you want.
<Trae> tjb891_: ;)
<Trae> tjb891_: sorry, I'm not much help right now. :(
<tjb891_> i do,  do you know were i could get a boot disk of freedos, it had a fdsik/mbr command
<Trae> hmmm
<tjb891_> i couldn't find one on sourceforge
<Trae> tjb891_: google for something like hiram hirem's boot disk
<tjb891_> ok
<Trae> tjb891_: I think it has freedos and some other nifty tools on there
<Trae> it's an iso youcan burn
<tjb891_> awsome
<Trae> nod
<Trae> I don't use windows, but a friend of mine told me about it.
<Trae> Seemed handy to know
<Trae> if I ever did have to use it ;)
<tjb891_> i use it for games only
<Trae> tjb891_: it's ok man, everything to a purpose.
<Trae> I personally think all computers suck.
<Trae> heh
<Trae> LInux just sucks less for me.
<Trae> do what you gotta do as long as it allows you to do what you want.
<Trae> If windows works for you, then rock on.
<Trae> If OS X is your thing, then cool.
<Trae> And, if Linux floats your boat.  :)
<Trae> then welcome aboard matey
<Trae> heh
<tjb891_> they have to get that installation easier befroe VISTA and its DRM comes out , and windows in incapible of working
<Trae> tjb891_: haven't used Vista or any of its beta's
<tjb891_> i know its DRM is ridiculous
<Trae> heh
* Trae says nothing. :)
<EricL> Can someone point me to a howto on installing KUbuntu (not Debian) on a Xen vm?
<EricL> Ok, then can someone give me a KUbuntu source (that would go in /etc/sources.lst) of the latest version of KUbuntu so I can try to debootstrap an install?
<EricL>  /etc/apt/sources.lst I meant.
<EricL> Oh well, I guess I'll be install breezy instead of Dapper.
<rtg_> trae_> you can turn off the server tab in settings>configure Konversation> Behavior>general
<Trae> rtg_: :?
<Trae> errr
<Trae> :/
<Trae> doesn't seem to work
<Trae> I'm in #konversation
<Trae> and they say that feature I want is only in svn
<Trae> :)
<Trae> actualy
<Trae> it's not in svn, that's another feature
<Trae> they say it's the most asked for feature, ever, and it's not in.
<_root> i need help to install firefox 1.5.0.3
<rtg_> I haven't tried it, I just remember an answer that was given here an hour or two ago...
<Hobbsee> which feature is this?
<Hobbsee> !tell _root about firefox1.5
<Trae> Hobbsee: turn off Server tab in konversation
<Hobbsee> ooh, yes please!
<Trae> one of the developers there in #konversation told me it's the most requested feature.
* Hobbsee wonders...
<Trae> heh
<Trae> he's trying it
<Hobbsee> oh darn, release is supposed to be in a month...
<Trae> he's going to realize it was in vain
<Hobbsee> was wondering if we could just patch that bit in or something :P
<Trae> Hobbsee: nod
<Trae> Hobbsee: #konversation
<rtg_> trae: You're right - that config option turns off the initial server dialog box, not the server tab.
<ruisu> hello
<ruisu> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<ruisu> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<ruisu> and i have qt3 installed
<ruisu> >.>?
<pradeepto> ruisu: which version of Qt is installed?
<ruisu> um
<ruisu> 3
<pradeepto> ruisu: do you have the qt-development headers installed?
<ruisu> and the threads
<pradeepto> or just the libs?
<Jejem> hi guys
<ruisu> qt3-dev-tools
<ruisu> qt3-apps-dev
<Trae> rtg_: ;)
<ruisu> hi
<ruisu> libs:qt-compat-headers
<ruisu> libqt3-headers
<pradeepto> libqt3-headers
<ruisu> libqt-mt(+devs)
<pradeepto> ruisu:  yes is libqt3-headers installed on your box?
<pradeepto> Jejem: hi
<ruisu> yes
<Jejem> is it possible to "save user settings" with kubuntu livecd ? :D
<ruisu> reinstall?
<ruisu> nop, jeje
<Jejem> mm
<Jejem> m'okay
<pradeepto> ruisu: libqt3-mt-dev
<ruisu> mhm
<ruisu> that too
<pradeepto> do you have that?
<ruisu> yes
<ruisu> libqt-mt-dev
<ruisu> libqt3*
<pradeepto> what does the config.log say?
<ruisu> cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wbad-function-cast" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++
<ruisu> cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wmissing-prototypes" is valid for Ada/C/ObjC but not for C++
<ruisu> conftest.C:2:21: error: qglobal.h: No such file or directory
<ruisu> conftest.C:3:26: error: qapplication.h: No such file or directory
<ruisu> conftest.C:4:20: error: qevent.h: No such file or directory
<ruisu> conftest.C:5:21: error: qstring.h: No such file or directory
<ruisu> conftest.C:6:20: error: qstyle.h: No such file or directory
<ruisu> conftest.C:7:23: error: qiconview.h: No such file or directory
<ruisu> conftest.C:8:8: warning: "QT_VERSION" is not defined
<Jejem> lol
<ruisu> mhm
<Jejem> so i can't save my configs... mmm
<Jejem> *poor guy*
<ruisu> hehe
<ruisu> so
<ruisu> Elvis is alive is he code for wrong?
<ruisu> or dead?
<pradeepto> ruisu: next time use pastebin
<pradeepto> ;)
<ruisu> ?
<ruisu> pastebin??
<ruisu> whats that?
<pradeepto> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<ruisu> ooooooooook
<ruisu> :O
<ruisu> ok
<ruisu> thx
<ruisu> so] 
<ruisu> whats my problem doctor?
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman!
<kkathman> howdy there Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<kkathman> wassup wit my favorite aussie gal?
<ruisu> ok, im going to uninstall qt and devs and reinstalling them
<ruisu> hola lurkan
<ruisu> :P
<Lurkan> Hola, Hi
<ruisu> where are you from?
<Lurkan> Mxico
<ruisu> gosh, its removing al kde apps :O
<Lurkan> you
<ruisu> me too
<Lurkan> jajaj
<ruisu> im from Baja
<Lurkan> DF me
<ruisu> :o
<GullyFoyle> yikes my sound doesnt work any more
<GullyFoyle> how do i restart it?
<ruisu> system sound>?
<ruisu> of multimedia plaer sonud?>
<ruisu> or*
<LeeJunFan> GullyFoyle: go into sound settings and uncheck enable sound system, recheck it and hit apply.
<GullyFoyle> i'm looking for cmd line
<LeeJunFan> GullyFoyle: artsd
<LeeJunFan> GullyFoyle: there's more cmdline options but that should be enough to just run artsd
<ruisu> omg, my sistem got fck up!
<ruisu> how do i damn
<pradeepto> ruisu: :(
<ruisu> i think i removed the packager....
<ruisu> this is fatal
<pradeepto> ruisu: w0ah!!!
<LeeJunFan> ruisu: dpkg ?
<ruisu> meh, im going to reinstall
<ruisu> mhm
<pradeepto> ruisu: good time to take backup, I say
<ruisu> hehehe
<ruisu> *what backup* :P
<ruisu> i have no longer konsole :(
<ruisu> what is the name of the other console?
<LeeJunFan> ruisu: now how the heck did you manage that?
<ruisu> xrfv?
<LeeJunFan> rxvt
<ruisu> i uninstalled qt
<ruisu> OMG
<ruisu> i have no rxvt!!
<LeeJunFan> ruisu: doh. you need to get to shell and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ruisu> hmm
<GullyFoyle> i keep getting error device or resource busy, i can't get no sound
<pradeepto> ruisu: Ctrl + Alt + F1
<LeeJunFan> GullyFoyle: something is using /dev/dsp, perhaps you have an artsd running already that is just defunct, try killall -9 artsd
<LeeJunFan> then try starting artsd again.
<pradeepto> ruisu: ?
<pradeepto> I hope he knows Ctrl + Alt + F7 :0
<LeeJunFan> lol
<GullyFoyle> hrm still no sound
<LeeJunFan> confidence is low considering he removed qt.
<pradeepto> yup
<pradeepto> laters folks
<pradeepto> LeeJunFan: if he comes back, give him my regards
<LeeJunFan> pradeepto: right :) gnight
<pradeepto> LeeJunFan: its morning out here :)
<pradeepto> thanks though :)
<LeeJunFan> oops
<pradeepto> LeeJunFan: I tell ya he rebooted after C+A + F1
<Trae> anyone know how to turn off the arrows that show up on the Kmenu on the panel?
<Hobbsee> Trae: right click, configure panel
<Hobbsee> think it's on one of the advanced options...
<Trae> hmmm
<Hobbsee> found it?
<Trae> naw
<Hobbsee> it's around there somewhere
<Trae> not sure it's possible
<Trae> well
<Hobbsee> oh it is...
<Trae> I've dug through those... :/
<Hobbsee> no, wait...
<Trae> heh
<Trae> just sorta annoying seeing the triangle
<Hobbsee> on the top left corner of the kmenu?
<Trae> I mean, I know there is a menu there
<Hobbsee> in the kicker?
<Trae> nod
<Hobbsee> not sure if htat goes away if you replace it with a different image
<Trae> not that big of a deal...
<Trae> not yet.
<Trae> ;)
<Trae> Hobbsee: in case I miss you, thanks for all your help too
<Trae> I'll try and hang here... I'm a #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 regular
<Hobbsee> Trae: not a problem.  i'm sure i'll be around :P
* Hobbsee is there too...
<Trae> but since I have giant tabs now...
<Trae> heh
<Trae> I'll have to pick and choose where I am
* Hobbsee usually is in #ubuntu-motu and #kubuntu-devel too
<Trae> wow
<Trae> other neat channels I'd love to be a part of
<Trae> :P~
<Trae> ;)
<Hobbsee> oh yes, and #kubuntu-offtopic
<argentinian> hi people
<ruisu> woot
<ruisu> thank you all
<ruisu> :)
<ruisu> im reinstalling every package again :P
<ruisu> hey, do you know kexy is broken in brezy?
<argentinian> I installed Dapper in amd64, but it isnt workin fine, the saa7134 craches the system, ATI seems to make some lines in blender3d, can anyone help me?
<argentinian> there are certain bugs btu nothing to worry about (yet)
<MagicFab> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Hobbsee> MagicFab: what?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MagicFab> Hobbsee: cursing, CoC abuse un #xubuntu
<MagicFab> sorry to bother you
<MagicFab> 2 warnings already , user is odat
* Hobbsee wonders who the ops are there
<MagicFab> Hobbsee: don' t know much what to do with +o
<MagicFab> can u come ?
<Hobbsee> MagicFab: /msg chanserv access #xubuntu list
<Hobbsee> i'm there - but i have no ops there
<Hobbsee> ping crim*sun about it....
<crimsun> sec
<MagicFab> tx
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MagicFab> (01:16:48) odat: how the hell do you do vnc in this friggin thing
<MagicFab> (01:00:05) odat: i suggest you get a friggin book and start reading before you give advice
<MagicFab> it' s calmed down now - ah well. sorry for the annoyance
<_jerome> q. i passed a ubuntu 5.10 into a kubuntu by apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but now my menus got both version of each stuff, gnome and kde, how can i remove the gnome stuff?
<jerome_> hmm ok a saturday morning may not be rush hour on ubuntu help :)
<cfraz89> did you want to remove gnome?
<cfraz89> or just the menu entries?
<jerome_> well the menu entries are the trouble for now
<jerome_> but if i can i would remove gnome
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> well to remove the menu shortcuts
<cfraz89> right click on the menu
<jerome_> in fact i would like to have a like a fresh kubuntu install
<cfraz89> click on menu editor
<cfraz89> it might hel
<jerome_> oik
<jerome_> ah ok you suggest i remove them all one by one ?
<cfraz89> you could
<jerome_> that a solution that would work
<cfraz89> it might be easier to remove gnome
<cfraz89> maybe apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<jerome_> if i knew which package is in kubuntu normally :)
<jerome_> i already did this one before install kubuntu-desktop
<jerome_> i think i willl simply burn kubuntu cd and reinstall :)
<cfraz89> ok
<zorgluuu> q. is there a guiutility to mount disk ?
<cfraz89> zorgluuu: kde handles disk mounting itself usually
<poningru> zorgluuu: why do you need a guiutility?
<poningru> I dont understand
* poningru would love to see how kde did it
<cfraz89> well it has media:?
<cfraz89> i mean media:?/
<cfraz89> grr
<cfraz89> media:/
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> you can right click to mount and umount
<zorgluuu> cfraz89, it doesnt show the unmounted disk
<cfraz89> it should
<cfraz89> whta disk is it?
<zorgluuu> in fact it is more partition
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> is it in your /etc/fstab?
<zorgluuu> in short i got another distribution in other partition and would like to mount them
<zorgluuu> let me check
<cfraz89> ok
<zorgluuu> nope, it isnt in fstab
<cfraz89> i think that might be why
<zorgluuu> fstab shows only the ubuntu partition
<zorgluuu> s
<cfraz89> do you know the syntax to add it?
<zorgluuu> yep, if i knew the partition name of my other distribution :)
<zorgluuu> but ok i will play with fdisk
<cfraz89> lol check the kde partition tool
<zorgluuu> what is the name of this tool ?
<cfraz89> do you know about the disks and filesystems tool in systemsettings?
<poningru> zorgluuu: dude just go mount -t fstype /dev/partitionname /where/you/want/to/mount/it
<cfraz89> its on the bottom row
<zorgluuu> trying kde partition tool
<zorgluuu> poningru, yep but i try to learn ubuntu :)
<poningru> ah gotcha
<poningru> you using kubuntu?
<jeff_> hey guys
<poningru> yo
<cfraz89> damn i just put my shirt on backwards
<jeff_> anybody know how to get xmame on dapper?
<jeff_> lol
<zorgluuu> poningru, yep, well a ubuntu 5.10 updated with kubuntu-desktop
<poningru> ah gotcha
<poningru> doh thats why
<poningru> sorry I thought I was in ##linux
<jeff_> lol
<cfraz89> jeff: apt-get install xmame-gl
<cfraz89> i think
<cfraz89> or sdl
<cfraz89> theres also kxmame
<cfraz89> thats just looking through adept
<jeff_> are you using dapper?
<cfraz89> yep
<jeff_> awesome
<jeff_> ill check
<cfraz89> its in multiverse
<jeff_> hmm
<jeff_> im pretty sure i have multiverse enabled, but its not coming up
<cfraz89> ?
<cfraz89> hmmm
<jeff_> ill check that i do
<cfraz89> yep
<jeff_> cfraz89: could you pastebin your sources.list so i can compare the two?
<corey> anyone know how to get a 'shutdown/restart' button on system menu?
<cfraz89> ok
<jeff_> thanks
<cfraz89> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/701312
<cfraz89> gtg
<cfraz89> hope it works out
<zorgluuu> q. is there a tool to edit the grub config ?
<zorgluuu> ok i used old school vi  :)
<corey> noone knows how to get a shutdown/restart button on the system menu? :o
<Hobbsee> corey: nope, there's already one on the kmenu though
<Hobbsee> corey: unless you can put shortcuts into system:/ somehow, thru konq
<corey> where?
<Hobbsee> in konq, type "system:/" and hit enter
<corey> i meant in kmenu
<corey> under system?
<zorgluuu> q. is there a way to tell kde to save the position of my windows when i close them ? e.g. konqueror always open unmaximize, and i would like it to
<Lynoure> When your session saves, that happens automatically, other than that I don't know
<zorgluuu> ok and when my session is supposed to be saved ? when i log off ?
<Lynoure> yes, I think by default
<Lynoure> hmm, in settings -> desktop there is Window specific settings which might be useful to you
<zorgluuu> ok thanks
<zorgluuu> another question what is the default test editor for kde ? like gedit for gnome
<zorgluuu> i just switched to new computer, new distribution and new desktop system
<Lynoure> I think kate is default, or at least is in dapper, I haven't used breezy...
<Lynoure> :) me too
<zorgluuu> so i have a lot of lame question :)
<Lynoure> From desktop debian unstable with gnome to laptop kubuntu kde :)
<zorgluuu> hehe
<zorgluuu> my new laptop got a different keyboard
<zorgluuu> this is real painfull :)
<Lynoure> so different you cannot set it to be the same?
<zorgluuu> yep the keys size are different
<zorgluuu> especially the left shift which cause me a lot of trouble
<zorgluuu> it is a cheap acer
<zorgluuu> but i do love the ubuntu repository and their real fat pipe
<zorgluuu> it make the system update so fast :)
<Lynoure> This is a lovely HP :)
<zorgluuu> :)
<Hobbsee> zorgluuu: kate is the default in breezy as well
<_patrick> Thanks for eveyone's help last night with Kubuntu. The Adept package manager worked well. Still have some install problems. As some debian files won't install, but I'm trying to get them to work in terminal.
<Lynoure> Which debian files and what errors do you get about them?
<zorgluuu> Hobbsee, ok thanks
<_patrick> One program is a bible program called esword, and the other 3dboggle.
<_patrick> Plus, I'm trying to find the spellchecker for abiword.
<_patrick> Exact file names are sword-1.5.8 and kboggle-0.4.1. Can't get either to install.
<Lynoure> What's the error message you get?
<_patrick> On the kboggle it just doesn't take the make install protocal asked for. The other refuses my administrator password.
<_patrick> Go figure?
<Lynoure> oh, they are not .debs
<_patrick> Otherwise Kubuntu has been great, and except for windows emulator packages I need to install.
<_patrick> OK, I thought I downloaded debs. What should be my approach with them.
<zorglu1> ah yep wanted to try the 'install winxp thru qemu' stuff :)
<_patrick> Terminal was the only other way I thought I could download them.
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<vinboy> hi
<Lynoure> _patrick: well, .deb doesn't require you to do make isntall
<zorglu1> hmm the 5.10 to 6.06 updates removed some entry from brug/menu.lst :(
<Lynoure> s/isntall/install
<vinboy> how do I edit my Konqueror -> right-click -> open-with menu?
<Lynoure> _patrick: instead you can do sudo dpkg --install foobar
<_patrick> Ok, how should I use that with these files?
<Lynoure> _patrick: just like I said into other comment, if yout are .deb files you do sudo dpkg --install thefileyouhave
<_patrick> Thanks I'll try it. Sure do appreciate.
<zorgluuu> q. i updated my 5.10 to a 6.06 beta by following the instructions on the web site, everything went well, i rebooted, and i still run kde3.4.3 ? is it normal ?
<Hobbsee> zorgluuu: er....nope.
<zorgluuu> ok any suggestion i could look at to fix the issue
<zorgluuu> redoing the update/upgrade
<zorgluuu> apparently stuff were missed
<zorgluuu> it is so weird when you start using a new stuff like that
<Hobbsee> zorgluuu: yeah, do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<zorgluuu> a lot of thing happen without any idea why
<zorgluuu> Hobbsee, i did another gksudo "update-manager -d"
<zorgluuu> and it is currently downloading
<Hobbsee> ah okay, cool
<zorgluuu> hmm i think i have an idea of what happened
<zorgluuu> my first gksudo "update-manager -d" did only the update from the cd install to all the fresh packages for 5.1
<zorgluuu> and the second is doing the dist-upgrade
<zorgluuu> is that possible ?
<Mars^> Hi all. I have a question. I am going to learn c++ and i need some kind of editor, with syntax or smthng. Can you give me a name of good one?
<vinboy> how do I edit my Konqueror -> right-click -> open-with menu?
<zorgluuu> mark---, usually kde people uses kdevelop
<zorgluuu> mark---, personnally i use eclipse
<zorgluuu> it is more a matter of personal tastes
<zorgluuu> note that those IDE are rather complex for a beginer
<zorgluuu> thinking about it you may try kate
<zorgluuu> vinboy, my wild guess is that it is related to mime-type
<zorgluuu> but i dont know how to change them yet
<zorgluuu> vinboy, konqueror - setting menu - config konqueror - file associations may help you
<vinboy> thanks zorgluuu
<DHGE> hi - anyone printing on the latest dapper with an officejet (mine does NOTHING), error messages only after I change permissions on   /var/log/cups/error.log
<DHGE> error message: cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<Mars^> I will check out both.
<zorgluuu> mouaoau downloading the package is fast stage in the install :) then installing the rpm is like 4 times longer :)
<zorgluuu> rpm couch i meant deb :)
<necron> if i want to provice firefox with availability to view flash for every user, how should i do it? swf-player from adept? download it from macromedia? ...
<necron> and i would dislike to install it for every user ... would prefer a global solution
<zorgluuu> i dunno if it is the best solution compares to stuff from adept
<zorgluuu> but the download from macromedia allow you to do a 'system install'
<necron> zorgluuu: sounds good to me :) but i have to update manually then, right?
<zorgluuu> yep
<necron> alright ... i prefer systeminstall over automated update ,-9
<zorgluuu> :)
<necron> works nice, thanks :)
<necron> zorgluuu: should i take java from sun or from adept?
<necron> :)
<zorgluuu> this i dunno, i am on ubuntu for 3h now :)
<necron> zorgluuu: oh, i see :)
<necron> i am new to it too. just got my wireless internet working (the wireless lan doenst work so far)
<zorgluuu> tips: not a good idea to use your system while updating it :)
<zorgluuu> 'cant start kio_http' in konqueror :)
<necron> *G*
<fermi> necron: Kubuntu is not suitable for a unstable-networking user
<zorglu1> fermi: what is the issue ?
<fermi> necron: coz you'd better update and upgrade your system every single hour
<fermi> zorglu1: hmmm, just telling what I know about Kubuntu
<zorglu1> ah ok, you mean that kubuntu move so fast that very frequent update are required ?
<xst> My kubuntu (dapper, beta2) has begun to power down my laptop harddisk if it has been unused for no more than a couple of seconds. All this spin up/down can't be healthy for the disk. How can I adjust this?
<fermi> zorglu1: hmm, partly right
<fermi> zorglu1: I am actually saying that there's no stable release for Linux OS...
<Rizado> I've just upgradet to kubuntu dapper but all my desktops icons too small, How can I change them to the same size as in kubuntu breezy?
<fermi> zorglu1: you need to update frequently to ensure your system is on the best performance
<zorglu1> fermi: ok i got it
<necron> fermi: i just use kubuntu as a workstation ... server is debian sarge ...
<necron> fermi: but kubuntu dapper has wg111v2 native support, what i need for my workstations ...
<fermi> zorglu1: in the mean time, you may encounter any kind of problems or system crash, but hey, it's going to be recovered, soon, by upgrading the systme
<fermi> system*
<necron> fermi: thats why you get new packages with kubuntu
<fermi> necron: good combination
<necron> if you need a stable system you should stay with debian
<fermi> necron: true, debian is better for professionals...
<necron> debian is a great linux. it just is a little outdatet all the time, but hey... who needs kde 3.5 on a server?
<alvito> alguem me pde ajudar sff
<fermi> necron: but for those who are not so familiar with bash stuff, Ubuntu provides the solution
<fermi> necron: I mean, Ubuntu is better when considering the Desktop
<necron> fermi: my problem is, that i dont like gnome :)
<necron> fermi: and i like bash ... so i like kubuntu so far :)
<fermi> necron: LOL
<necron> ;-)
<fermi> necron: according to what I know, gnome is ugly, yet is more stable than KDE...
<fermi> necron: as a Chinese user, my Kubuntu is always out of use because of the Chinese input methods...
<necron> fermi: yes, that may be. but as i have a girlfriend, that is using this computer too, i prefer kde due to much more useability ...
<necron> fermi: um. i can imagine the mess ...
<necron> fermi: i sometimes have to do with chinese guys at work and the chinese input-system troubles many softwaredevelopers :)
<fermi> necron: Girls would definitely prefer KDE...
<fermi> coz KDE's interface is so cool
<necron> ;-)
<necron> you got it :) girls are much more visually ...
<fermi> LOL
<necron> its true :)
<necron> if i got a black screen with white font
<necron> and i can type what i want, i am happy with it
<necron> girls normally dont like that way ...
<necron> they prefer icons
<fermi> necron: in that case, give them suggestions, let them use Mac OS X...
<fermi> necron: Mac should be better, yah?
<zorglu1> i quitted text tty in 2001 and never came back. now i even code with the mouse :)
<zorglu1> almost mandatory for eclipse
<fermi> zorglu1: LOL
<raf> hello! could someone help me with Kubuntu?
<fermi> raf, before you seek any help from the channel here, do read the help doc first
<raf> where can I find the help doc?
<fermi> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc
<fermi> right on the top of this channel...
<raf> ok, I'm going to read it, thanks
<fermi> welcome
<raf> well,  I have found 3 pages about VPN, but I have  some questions,Can I ask?
<necron> surely can you ask :)
<necron> the question is, does someone know, what you want to know ...
<raf> I want to connect to a VPN
<necron> ok
<raf> so I need a VPN Client
<necron> i use vpnc
<necron> apt-get install vpnc
<necron> or use adept if you like ... the package is named "vpnc"
<raf> isn't vpnc only for Cisco VPN's?
<necron> raf: oh. sorry :) i use cisco ...
<necron> raf: but you could try kvpnc
<raf> I mean, can I use vpnc to connect to my VPN I've created with Clark Connect?
<raf> oh, ok
<necron> raf: kvpnc supports different systems as far as i know
<raf> necron: thnks, I'll try it
<raf> what about openvnc?
<necron> kvpnc is only the gui if i remember correctly
<raf> oh, ok
<raf> well, thanks again
<raf> see you
<necron> see you :)
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nightwatch> hi there, i'm compiling a package using apt-get --build source pack but when it is up to compile apt recognizes my architecture as i386 but my pc is p4 and my kernel is i686, where I fix it?
<mu> hi !
<nightwatch> hi
<mu> anyone knows how to install the fglrx drivers on dapper ?
<Hobbsee> nightwatch: they dont build separate i386 and i686 packages
<apokryphos> nightwatch: your architecture is still 32-bit. i686 packs only get built in particular situations, like for kernels.
<nightwatch> I got this message: dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386
<nightwatch> I know,  I'd like it optimized
<apokryphos> that's right
<apokryphos> it doesn't... really work like that
<apokryphos> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=breezy&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=linux-686&searchon=names
<apokryphos> see that for example
<nightwatch> ok
<apokryphos> if you want it optimized you'll have to somehow do it yourself. Packages will still get built at i386
<pulsar> Hallo!
<nightwatch> thanks apokryphos , it helps a lot... I gonna build my kernel later... by now I will accept i386 arch
<pulsar_> I get a kernel panic on my system when using fglrx... What can I do to investigate the problem?
<mu> pulsar_: how did you build the kernel modul ?
<mu> pulsar_: i get an error in the makefile ...
<pulsar_> mu: Precompiled from dapper repositories.
<pulsar_> (since it's the latest available version)
<mu> pulsar_: the fglrx-kernel-source 8.24.8
<mu> pulsar_: ?
<nightwatch> apokryphos: in that case [ kernel compiling]  should I download from kernel.org and then chkinstall.. or run make install or use apt-build? what do you recommend?
<apokryphos> nightwatch: you want a processor-specific kernel?
<pulsar_> mu: Well, linux-restricted-modules
<nightwatch> yes. my processor
<apokryphos> nightwatch: just install linux-686
<nightwatch> I did, but as you said it is actually i386 arch
<nightwatch> that's my uname -r: 2.6.12-9-686
<nightwatch> apokryphos: ?
<apokryphos> nightwatch: heh, no, it's not actually i386 arch :)
<apokryphos> the .deb is just built to say that
<apokryphos> they've of course done the relevant optimisations for pentium processors
<nightwatch> o.O why someone did some like that? why rename the arch?
<apokryphos> because the only standard build architectures are i386, ppc, and amd64
<apokryphos> you get rare optimisations, like in the kernel, but it's not that popular.
<nightwatch> then I think I understood wrong.... actually I read about optimizatiions after hear about gentoo.. I'd like to make my kubuntu a little bit faster... or optimized to my pc
<apokryphos> there's really not that much differnece in perfomance to if you had built it all specifically for 686, really
<nightwatch> but maybe is not necessary.. it istno slow.. I did just for testing
<nightwatch> ok, I will not try it anymore.. takes a long time and I get a lot errors
<apokryphos> try what anymore?
<nightwatch> compile programs just for optimization
<apokryphos> yeah
<ninHer> hi all
<Steven_M> Hi all
<nightwatch> hi
<Steven_M> how do I downgrade from kde 3.5.2 to kde 3.5.1?
<nightwatch> dunno
<inc|freaky> hi all. ;D does any1 use yakuake? my problem: i set the background to be transparent, on the first konsole in yakuake it works. but when i open an additional one, the background is just black there even in the settings the background is set to transparent - can anyone help me with that?=
<inc|freaky> what is better, openoffice or koffice?
<Hobbsee> inc|freaky: openoffice reads .doc files better...
<inc|freaky> ^^ k
<inc|freaky> are there any online linux magazines?
<inc|freaky> how can i change my usericon if it has been disabled by the system administrator ... and i am the system administrator? ;D
<inc|freaky> kde
<inc|freaky> [4295984.011000]  ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting. hmm
<jacktorrance> incfreaky sucks
<zorglu2> inc|freaky: hmm i got the same here, and apparently the boot happen without issue
<zorglu2> i dont use it tho
<jacktorrance> incfreaky sucks
<inc|freaky> k
<zorglu2> 2.6.15-21-386 my kernel
<inc|freaky> //exec uname -r
<jacktorrance> kernel sucks
<inc|freaky> hmm
<inc|freaky> nm ;)
<jacktorrance> incfreaky sucks
<inc|freaky> can someone tell me how i can change my usericon?
<jacktorrance> incfreaky sucks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> jacktorrance: why?
<inc|freaky> when i try to change it it says it has been disabled by the system administrator, but i never did that and i dont know how to allow it
<jacktorrance> hobbsee sucks
<zorglu2> is jacktorrance a bot ?
<inc|freaky> i have him on ignore ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-46-172.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Hobbsee
* jacktorrance was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Hobbsee> gone now :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<zorglu2> thx :)
<inc|freaky> hehe, thx ;D
<Hobbsee> at least it wasnt a spam bot...i hate them!
<Hobbsee> so hard to mute them quickly, without setting the channel +R
<inc|freaky> hehe
<Hobbsee> inc|freaky: i dont know the answers to any of hte above questions, sorry...
<inc|freaky> hehe, np ;D ill try finding out myself
<inc|freaky> 2.6.15-21-386 my kernel btwq
<inc|freaky> ah we have the same ;D
<Hobbsee> hmm?
<Hobbsee> i use the 686 kernel...
<inc|freaky> yea i should maybe use that1 too ...
<Hobbsee> inc|freaky: you using konv?
<Hobbsee> do a /sysinfo
<inc|freaky> what is konv?
<Hobbsee> konv = konversation
<inc|freaky> im using kvirc
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<inc|freaky> cvs version
<Hobbsee> inc|freaky: what type of processor do you have?
<inc|freaky> Intel M Centrino 2,0ghz
<Hobbsee> yeah, i think you can use the 686 kernel then...
<inc|freaky> ehm, pentium i think
<inc|freaky> i guess that would even be better
<inc|freaky> the ubuntu kernels are the "linux" ones right?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> install linux-image-686
<inc|freaky> k, its downloading ;D
<Hobbsee> and the restricted modules if you need them
<inc|freaky> i will have to recompile nvidia drivers then
<Hobbsee> hmm...there's a new kernel, yet the metapackage hasnt been updated...i wonder why
<Hobbsee> got no idea, likely
<inc|freaky> yea ive seen that too
<inc|freaky> ill just wait
* Hobbsee will be back in a bit...
<inc|freaky> ill reboot now, brb
<Infecto> i`v got problem witch suspend to ram, when i try to do it from kde Klaptop, clicking right on the ikon my suspend starting when i exit from kde
<Infecto> pleas tel me why ?
<inc|freaky> back with new kernel ;D
<Hobbsee> inc|freaky: yay
<Hobbsee> restricted modules arent there yet though.
<inc|freaky> Hobbsee: yea i dont need them anyway ;D i even would have had to uninstall them for installing the nvidia drivers ;D
<inc|freaky> ati drivers i mena
<inc|freaky> *mean
<Hobbsee> oh okay....
<Groquick> Bonjour tout le monde
<Groquick> Est ce que quelqu'un fait tourner cdga en 64 bits ?
<Hobbsee> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Groquick> sorry
<Pupeno> Can kword do batch conversion from kwd to odt ?
<martin_linuxtag> ee mark shuttleworth now live at linuxtag http://www.linuxtag.org/2006/de/home/video/playlists.html
<Hobbsee> martin_linuxtag: how's the kubuntu table look?
<Hobbsee> tell raphink and the others that hobbsee says hi :P
<zorglu2> that's a nice advertisement :)
<LeeJunFan> zorglu2: yeah, nice shirt.
<zorglu2> yep endorsement from ubuntu is good for kde
<martin_linuxtag> Hobbsee, the kubuntu booth looks nice. they do a quite good show.
<Hobbsee> :)
<martin_linuxtag> mark wears a kubuntu shirt. you should take a look :-)
<Blissex> martin_linuxtag: apparently Shuttleworth himself uses Kubuntu...
<Blissex> not just the t-shirt.
<zorglu2> q. is there a way to get the html page of konqueror to be full screen ?
<zorglu2> f11 leaves menu
<LeeJunFan> I respect a guy who's as rich as him and still doesn't dress as well as I do, which isn't very well :p
<LeeJunFan> hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<zorglu2> the solution was double click on the page :)
<Pupeno> I tried koconverter and I've got: "koffice (filter manager): ERROR: Couldn't create a valid filter chain!", but I was able to convert it using kword (from kwd to odt); any ideas ?
<LeeJunFan> June 1st will be a good day, dapper goes final and Armed Assault from Bohemia Interactive is suppose to be released too :)
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: hehe nice!
<xbourvel> hello, i have a working ksensors ( able to see my MB sensors ) and a working hddtemp ( logs shows the right HD temp ) but i cannot understand how to see hddtemp output through ksensors ... any hint ?
<Seantater> xbourvel: ksensors uses lmsensors -- not hddtemp -- I think you will have to deal with lmsensors -- it won;t use anything else.
<xbourvel> seantater: thnaks ! I'm gonna try this way. I found stuff related to hddtemp in ksensors source code, but i'm not in the mood of spending much time in ...
<antx> hello? anybody home?
<Pupeno> I tried koconverter and I've got: "koffice (filter manager): ERROR: Couldn't create a valid filter chain!", but I was able to convert it using kword (from kwd to odt); any ideas ?
<antx> well, I`ll ask anyway... I`m very new to linux and just installed kubuntu breezy. I wonder if this is the right place to ask questions? is it?
<eqisow> this or the forums
<eqisow> but anywho, fire away
<antx> okay, then:
<antx> I want to install firefox. I thought adept is the right thing for it or not?
<Hobbsee> antx: you can install firefox thru adept, yes
<eqisow> well yes, although I personally don't like adept
<eqisow> Synaptic seems much cleaner to me, you can get it through adept as well ;)
<antx> okay, I searched for it there and hit install... nothing happend. only the install button changed to "keep"
<antx> the help file for adept was not installed with kubuntu so what now?
<eqisow> well, if you want a quick solution, just open up a command line a do: apt-get install firefox
<antx> okay, this might work. but there must be an easy way with adept too. I sure need more than just firefox
<antx> is there somewhere another button I have to hit?
<eqisow> aye, I'm sure there is, but I've just never really used adept. It's not even on my system atm
<antx> hehe. okay.
<antx> Ill see if i can find the helpfile somewhere...
<eqisow> unless somebody else ehre can lend a hand, I'd say just apt-get install synaptic and use that
<PeregrineSky> where can i get the md5sum for kubuntu?
<eqisow> should come by default as far as I know
<PeregrineSky> with the dl?
<eqisow> ohhhh
<eqisow> nm, I misunderstood
<PeregrineSky> okie
<eqisow> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dapper/MD5SUMS
<eqisow> there you are peregrine
<steveire> antx: just hit apply changes.
<steveire> you can preview before you do that too.
<antx> ah, thanks... its just not so easy to figure this out without the helpfile
<steveire> I'm constantly amazed at what packages I can get for Linux. Plotting and the likes of k3dsurf. All free too. Helps us students out
<steveire> Any more questions, just fire away
<antx> not right now, but I might be back shortly... ;-)
<Hobbsee> steveire: yeah, exactly :D
<steveire> Are you studying Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> steveire: yeah, i'm at uni at the moment
<steveire> Studying what? I'm engineering
<Hobbsee> steveire: bachelor of technology in optoelectronics.
<steveire> fibre optics and the likes?
<pedro> Hello again
<pedro> I am going crazy with the setup or configuration of my printer
<pedro> I would be glad to receive some help please
<eqisow> well lets take a crack at it then
<pedro> My printer is an HP PSC 1315 All-in-One
<pedro> Kubuntu Breezy
<pedro> I have proved to install with hpijs and hpoj drivers but the problem is that print very very slow
<Hobbsee> steveire: that's the one :)
<pedro> it can take about 9 minuts to print one page
<pedro> any suggestions?
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: know who that is speaking now?
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: I assume you are watching.
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: no, i'm not watching..i was building...
<LeeJunFan> I missed the introduction on the transit to work.
<eqisow> pedro, I'm looking, but I don't see where it *should* have any problems... I mean, accoridng to HP and linuxprinting, it should work
<pedro> yes
<pedro> I have search everywhere
<eqisow> have you thought about maybe giving HP a ring?
<pedro> that's not the way
<pedro> my printer work right in Windows
<Get_Hyphy> haha
<pedro> and worked right in other distros of Linux (Mandrake and Suse)
<ep> On shutdown, I got a message  something to the effect of "tmpfs is busy", remounted as read only.  Subsequent lock up.
<pedro> I remember to have a similar problem with a debian distro
<pedro> and now with Kubuntu
<ep> So I check my tmp partition in kwiqdisk and it list type as "?"  and theres some message about it being mounted multible times.  How can I fix?
<nagi> hello.
<eqisow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters?highlight
<eqisow> that may be of some help Pedro, I'm not sur
<eqisow> e
<eqisow> it list your printer specifically
<pedro> I am going to see it
<pedro> thanx
<antx> I have now firefox running, but it is version 1.08. Id like 1.5.03. how do I get it? on the mozilla site I can download a gzip file but I dont know how to install it. I guess I really need a package. can I find them from within adept or synaptic?
<steveire> I noticed the same thing. I got it from the firefox site, and it was really simple. Of course, since then I've installed dapper, which has ffv1.5.0.2.
<insanekane> hi ... whats a good mail server for kubuntu ?
<yanis> sendmail?
<steveire> http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/releases/1.5.0.3.html <<< antx
<antx> jo, but as a newbie I did not want to mess with RCs...
<LeeJunFan> insanekane: postfix
<insanekane> LeeJunFan: is it easy to setup ?
<insanekane> LeeJunFan: i want to set up like, kane@localhost kind of addresses
<insanekane> LeeJunFan: basically, so that roundup will work
<LeeJunFan> insanekane: yeah, that'll work w/o config.
<eqisow> antx: there are two ways to get FF 1.5. One would be to update to dapper (which is quite stable), the second would be to follow the instructions at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<antx> but what do I do after I have the ff files extracted? how do I actually install it?
<LeeJunFan> insanekane: you shouldn't have to do anything but install it to get localhost mail working.
<antx> okay, I have a look...
<xwolf-> t
<klarkin> morning :/
<xwolf-> sup.
<Get_Hyphy> insanekane: i set up exim4  + courier-imap + squirrelmail (webmail client) , it took a little reading, but it was a piece of piss
<Get_Hyphy> insanekane: i use a hostname  and mx record  from dyndns.com
<xwolf-> i can reach two routers, 192.168.254.254 and 192.168.10.254, is there a way to create two separate non-simultaneous ethernet interfaces - like eth0 and eth1 - and swap between those routers just by enabling eth0 and disabling eth1 and vice-versa?
<insanekane> Get_Hyphy: my goal right now is to get localhost mail working ... so that I can use roundup
<LeeJunFan> xwolf-: yes, you could even load balance between them for greater speeds.
<LeeJunFan> xwolf-: google for advanced routing how-to
<xwolf-> load balance?
<insanekane> Get_Hyphy: hopefully, soon, i'll be able to hire a sysadmin who knows all this
<LeeJunFan> xwolf-: load balancing would use both of them at once.
<xwolf-> oh.. not possible i gues.
<xwolf-> s/gues/guess
<squilla> Hi all -->I may be speaking out of turn here - but it's very possible to use the route command to specify nets to devices - saw it in man route a couple of days ago - would that not help?
<Get_Hyphy> insanekane: roundup?
<insanekane> Get_Hyphy: its an issue tracking software in Python
<Get_Hyphy> squilla: id say youre on the right track, probably very easy to make it so that - if eth0 is down, then use eth1 - or some such
<steveire> So, Dapper is to be supported for three years. When the repos are frozen, does that mean that there will still be no non-security updates for three years, instead of the current six months? If I understand what's going on that it...
<steveire> that is*
<steveire> Do I have the right idea?
<insanekane> steveire: there will be security updates
<steveire> no non-security updates?
<eqisow> I assume there will be backports as well
<eqisow> and ther ewill still be a new version every 6 months
<eqisow> the next one is already named even
<steveire> Oh, right. it'll just be supported for three?
<eqisow> exactly
<steveire> How long willl breezy be supported for? What's the name of the next version?
<squilla> Get_Hyphy: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/701790
<eqisow> they don't usually keep doing security updates that long for old versions
<eqisow> Edgy Eft
<Get_Hyphy> outlandish octopus
<eqisow> not sure what the usual support length is, tbh
<steveire> 6.12 i presume?
<thev> Isn't Dapper after Breezy?
<eqisow> 6.10 actually
<squilla> isn't Edgy Eft supposed to be bleeding edge land?
<steveire> hmmm
<eqisow> they plan on keeping to the 6 months, even though Dapper was late
<steveire> ah.
<thev> If I have Breezy installed now, is it easy to update to Dapper?
<thev> or is a reinstall required
<steveire> squilla: What do you mean bleeding edge? dapper is pretty cutting edge anyway.
<eqisow> Edgy will be pushing a lot of new features, and will likely have less polish than Dapper. Hence the long support period for Dapper
<eqisow> thev, it's as simple as updating you repositories and doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<eqisow> your*
<thev> great
<thev> sounds good
<thev> I can handle that :)
<squilla> steveire: true - I read something about a "developers version" and thought it was Edgy Eft
<steveire> What do you mean polish? user-friendlyness?
<eqisow> lack of bugs mostly :p
<thev> I'm guessing it's a little more involved to add a 64bit version?
<thev> right now I have 32 bit
<eqisow> since they are trying so many new things, and they only have 4 months to do it
<eqisow> err, going to 64bit might require a reinstall. I'm not sur eon that
<squilla> steveire: ... and Dapper is supposed to freeze end May is it not? That would make it stable and therefore not a bleeder
<steveire> eqisow: That's what I was thinking. 4 months is not a long time
<thev> eqisow - can I dual boot?
<eqisow> if you shrink the current partition and do a fresh install, yeah
<eqisow> not if you dist-upgrade, if that's what you were thinking
<hiasll> is it possible to update breezy i386 to breezy amd64?
<thev> no, I want to have a dual boot 32/64 - my scanner drivers aren't available in 32bit
<thev> err... 64bit
<steveire> Bleeding edge is probably a phrase that means more to you than it does to me...
<eqisow> right, well there is a way to add support for 32 bit apps in the 64 bit version, however I'm not familiar with it
<thev> chrooting, but I could never get it to work
<eqisow> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<thev> you basically have the 32b kernel installed, but boot into the 64b one
<eqisow> howto there, might be helpful /shrug
<squilla> pity - I'm interested in that
<thev> I dunno... I went through all of this awhile ago and couldn't ge tit working in Ubuntu or Gentoo
<thev> then I killled linux and went back to windows to get some projects done... now I'm back :)
<steveire> So what does 'bleeder' mean? concurrent development type stuff?
<thev> I'll give it another look though
<eqisow> bleeding edge basically means the newest available. it also means more unsquashed bugs
<thev> eqisow - but a much greater l33t factor, right? :)
<eqisow> lol, I suppoe
<eqisow> suppose even
<eqisow> you get shiny new toys first, but they tend to break :p
<thev> anyone know how linux NTFS access is progressing?
<thev> reading seems to be fine
<thev> how reliable is writing now?
<nagi> guys are working on that :)
<Seantater> anyone had a memory leak in beta 2? I'm not sure what did it, but my 512 MB memory and 1024MB swap file got crammed full
<eqisow> if you're not willing to risk screwing up your windows partition, I wouldn't go for it just yet
<nox-Hand> thev: Writing is still experimental.
<thev> I'm leaving all my mounts read only for now, thats for sure
<thev> I don't want to lose 2 years of digital photos and projects :)
<nox-Hand> I got an error whilst installing the beta, so I just installed the stable.. The stable new version is out next month anywho..
<Seantater> I had on konversation, konqueror and amarok
<eqisow> Seantater, beta 2 is working fine for me. you do know that Linux uses extra RAM to cache files, right?
<Seantater> I know -- but that's not it..
<Seantater> The computer slowed down gradually until it stopped
<Seantater> It's not the cpu -- becasue the fan woule become louder
<eqisow> right, well I'm not sure. everything is running ok for me
<Seantater> I tried enabling the swap as it was happening, but the swap file was already on and full
<Seantater> by the time it got finshed saying that -- it stopped
<eqisow> I'm using like 600MB ram atm and no swap. I've had the system up for a couple of weeks now
<Seantater> But it's really weird to see what Linux will do to save memory
<eqisow> Maybe it's a specifica app causing the issue?
<Seantater> I thought so
<eosyn> I think azureus or ff might have done mine the same way
<eosyn> or mebee the amarok.. that was running too
<eqisow> java and ff are def both memory hogs
<eqisow> esp java
<eosyn> yep
<eosyn> azureus is a big pig
<Seantater> I thought A) konversation was holding too many lines of text B) konqueror had problems displaying the web C) amarok's buffers had a memory leak
<eqisow> but to stop the system entirely? I dunno
<udo> hello
<steveire> 'story?
<udo> i'm running breezy is that the latest stable?
<rvfh> udo: yes
<steveire> yep
<udo> I installed kxdocker, are there any other that are is better?
<eqisow> yes
<udo> whihch ones are better ?
<rvfh> What is kxdocker? Ans what is it for?
<eqisow> err, I was yesing your first question, sorry. never had a go at kxdocker myself
<udo> rvfh: is a docker?
<jpatrick> docker app for KDE
<udo> are there any others?
<udo> is there a app so I configure the icons?
<zorglu2> q. any idea of where i could find libxine-extracodec ? i enabled all the repository in the default apt/source.list but none seems to provide it
<udo> how do I make kdoxkcerx startup at kde starting?
<nxv_> hi is there a way to tell my laptop to auto connect if it finds a unprotected wlan
<rvfh> udo: ~/.kde/AutostartI think
<eqisow> zorg, I have it avail in my repos.. but I'm not sure which one is comes from, heh
<nxv_> or have a set of keys it automaticaly usese when it finds the appropriate essid
<rvfh> libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse...
<zorglu2> hmm ok so i miss something
<eqisow> Inxv_, I *think* kwifimanager should do it
<zorglu2> well i did a apt-get update just to be sure
<zorglu2> but still not found
<rvfh> Yup, add multiverse at the end of one of the deb lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<waterpie> hi all
<eqisow> hello waterpie
<zorglu2> ahhhhhh ok i think i get it
<rvfh> That's mine: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<udo> kooldock or ksmoothdock arn't in breaazy are they?
<zorglu2> it need dapper multiverse
<zorglu2> and i got dapper-backport
<zorglu2> rvfh: thanks
<antx> does kubuntu assign a default root password on install? It never ask me for one and I cant log in as root...
<eqisow> no udo
<udo> eqisow: how do I get them?
<eqisow> ubuntu has no root account by default
<rvfh> it's different. you want multiverse from dapper, not dapper-backports. Look at my line for reference,,,
<zorglu2> rvfh: yep i understand now :)
<zorglu2> thanks for your help
<waterpie> is it possible to install kubuntu on top of my existing win/mandriva system, so as to wip of the / partition of mandriva and preserve the /home/username partition?
<antx> aha. how do I access then folders like /opt?
<eqisow> you can do admin stuff with sudo and your user password
<rvfh> waterpie: is /home a different partition?
<antx> aha, okay. thanks
<rvfh> zorglu2: welcome mate!
<nxv_> how can i configure my wireless for auto connect at boot time?
<waterpie> /home is a diff partition.
<rvfh> So that's easy: re-format / at install (if you're sure you want to do this), but careful not to reformat /home.
<waterpie> ...but I would like, if possible, to preserve that partition as the real /home partition, with all the configs I have done to eg .kde
<nagi> bye.
<eqisow> udo, both apps have .deb packages available at kde-look.org . however, they are for debian sid and may have dependancy issues
<rvfh> Should do: KDE will update config files to the Kubuntu version of KDE. No way back though!
<thev> can ubuntu handle RPMs?
<rvfh> thev: should do
<eqisow> yes, you can convert them to deb with alien
<thev> alien eh
<eqisow> apt-get install alien
<eqisow> then sudo alien -d filename
<eqisow> and it generates a deb package based on the rpm
<waterpie> i am ok with upgarding to the kubuntu version of configs, but eg would i be able to just open kmail or akregator and see what i now have?
<eqisow> although I'm still not sure why alien needs root privelige /shrug
<waterpie> ..the mails, the saved feeds & content, etc?
<eqisow> I'm not sure waterpie, but I *think* you could back up your feeds and stuff as a text file before the reformat
<rvfh> Don't know about that, and would like to!
<rvfh> Backup is ALWAYS a good idea.
<udo> rvfh: are there any clean ways?
<ccc_> !alien
<ubotu> I heard alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<eqisow> not sure if kontact has an export function...
<waterpie> eqisow: the idea is that I shouldn't reformat the /home partition, and it would just "plug in" to kubuntu
<rvfh> udo: clean ways to do what, sorry. The backup?
<eqisow> meh, the biggest problem I've ever had with alien is the resulting deb not having the proper dependencies, which means you can just remove it :p
<rvfh> eqisow: maybe rpm -i --nodeps is best, if you're sure you have the dependencies installed.
<ikochang> anyone know where rc.local file is?
<waterpie> ikochang: locate <filenameYouSearch>
<ikochang> hmmm, no such beast.  is there an equivalent on kubuntu?
<rvfh> ind /etc -name rc.local
<eqisow> rvfh, can you manager rpms install that way with synaptic and apt-get?
<LeeJunFan> ikochang: I think with breezy it doesn't recognize rc.local - however dapper has one if you create /etc/rc.local
<rvfh> I mean find, not ind
<rvfh> eqisow: I don't think so, but I may be wrong. I remember something called kpackage that was meant to rule them all... Long ago!
<ikochang> well, i need to make sure that my machine has ip_forward and tcp_syncookies started at boot.  what file would i look inside on a breezy machine?
<rvfh> You could install with --no-deps, then find the binaries (tricky already) and run ldd on them to make sure they have the libs they need?
<Darth_Tux> any ibook users here?
<LeeJunFan> ikochang: sysctl.conf
<LeeJunFan> ikochang: /etc/sysctl.conf
<rvfh> BTW: /etc/init.d/rc.local
<waterpie> ok, thanks for the answers. cu
<rvfh> Use with moderation!
<ikochang> much obliged
<LeeJunFan> earlier than dapper doesn't have rc.local, you can create a dir called /etc/rc.boot, and it will run scripts you put in it on every boot.
<steveire> what about bootmisc.sh? is that something different?
<LeeJunFan> steveire: never heard of that.
<ikochang> also, i've found an iptables config script that i'd like to use, but it's setup on a redhat machine.  where would i place the script and how would i start it?
<steveire>  /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh I think it's like an autoexec.bat
<steveire> I'm a n00b, though, so don't listen to me
<Darth_Tux> can anyone explain to me how to resize a partition using parted?
<insanekane> Darth_Tux: you should probably use QTParted to do that ...
<thev> arggghhhhhhhuuuuuuuuu.... pah!
<thev> linux hates my scanner
<wattanasak> refresh not support VGA.NV
<rvfh> ikochang: maybe in /etc/rcS; call it S37firewall.
<antx> so, ff 1.5 is now running from comand line. now I need it to show up in the startmenu (with a nice icon). how do I do this?
<rvfh> antx: right click on the 'K', go to menu editor, and have fun!
<ikochang> rvfh> and after i save it to /etc/rcS.d/S37firewall, run "source /etc/rcS.d/S37firewall"?
<insanekane> thev: :)
<antx> very nice... thanks!!! :-)
<ikochang> also, in my iptables, do i use -p tcp for ipsec traffic, or is it another protocol?
<DeBert> Is there any progress in deuglifying KDE's (default) artwork?
<DeBert> i mean Kubuntu's
<insanekane> DeBert: theres some talk about that on the mailing list
<DeBert> insanekane: good, good, cause it's almost june, and it shouldn't be shipped like this ;)
<insanekane> DeBert: :)
<steveire> DeBert: What's wrong with it?
<steveire> I have no sense of aesthetics btw.
<DeBert> steveire: it's hideous
<DeBert> steveire: i think Kubuntu's default KDE artwork is the ugliest i've ever seen on any distro
<steveire> Do you mean the background and stuff?
<DeBert> steveire: yes
<thev> DeBert - it's the result of techie people trying to do design... it's always going to end up in abomination :)
<DeBert> thev: lol
<steveire> bubbles are bad. Do you include icons in 'artwork' too?
<DeBert> steveire: icons are pretty oke, but other than that everything else sucks
<steveire> I'm still not sure what is included in everything else apart from the background. Screensaver? boot splash?
<insanekane> steveire: how about colors
<insanekane> steveire: and the ugly "Vista" windeco
<DeBert> steveire: basically everything that can be configured in System Settings/Appearance. Window borders, widgets, fonts, etc
<steveire> What colours?
<Dr_Willis> we need an ISO standard for themes :P
<insanekane> steveire: look in System Settings -> Appearance
<DeBert> And what sucks even more is that theming and installing themes sucks compared to gnome. That's the only thing gnome has over kde i think.
<steveire> alright.
<DeBert> I never managed to install a theme from kdelook. With gnome it's no problem at all, installing something from gnomelook
<Dr_Willis> hmm - i cant even rember the differeance -  i seem to recall draging/dropping all sorts of themes to the kde theme applet and them installing easially enough.
<Dr_Willis> but the way  every theme has like 3 different 'parts' (icons, window decor, colors, any else?) can be a little confusing at times.
<DeBert> But KDE4 is coming, and that should fix a lot. ;)
<jager> is firefox 1.0.8 all patched and secure like?
<jpatrick> DeBert: win-deco's are mini-apps tho
<ikochang> okay, i found what protocol it is, but i'm not completely understanding the input line for it.  anyone up on iptables?
<thev> DeBert - any idea when that's due?
<DeBert> thev: somewhere in fall this year i believe
<thev> ah ok
<thev> anyone know of a good usb scanner howto for ubuntu?
<jamiepedder> any screenshots available of kde4 yet (previews)?/
<thev> lsusb is seeing it, but I can't get it working
<jager> is firefox 1.0.8 all patched up and shiney?
<jager> should i install 1.5.0.3 or whatever?
<tjb891> were can I find a list of supported network cards for kubuntu?
<jamiepedder> thev, it might need firmware to runn
<jamiepedder> thev, what scanner is it
<DeBert> jager: if you installed all updates it is
<antx> another question: during install of kubuntu I was asked which network hardware I want to use. I selected the wireless thing and went on. This one works now fine but I also want my standard lan (via cable) to work too. do I still have to set up something somewhere or should it work when I plug in a network cable?
<jager> thev: i have a lexmark x73 that needs a file from the windows installation disk to work, perhaps your problem is similar?
<thev> jamiepedder - its the Epson 3170
<jager> thanks DeBert
<thev> jager - i don't think so
<thev> there is a program published for it with sane backend support
<thev> I had it working in Gentoo 32b awhile back
<thev> no luck in Ubuntu though
<jager> yeah prolly not then, xsane told me up front it was missing a file when i installed mine
<jamiepedder> thev, have you installed the sane backends
<thev> jamiepedder - yeah
<jamiepedder> sorry, just checking, lol
<thev> I think so :/ - where are they located?
<jamiepedder> bear with me
<thev> I'd better double check
<steveire> antx: do you have your computer connected by cable at the mo?
<antx> no
<jamiepedder> thev, you might need the sane-extras package
<thev> got it
<thev> the backend I need to use is called epkowa
<thev> I edited the epkowa.conf to match what lsusb tells me about the scanner
<antx> I think there must be some settings somewhere, like IP, gateway and such, like under windows too
<thev> and I changed /etc/sane.d/dll.conf to reference only epkowa.conf
<steveire> I can't be entirely sure, but If you connect it up and run pppoeconf, it should work.
<n3storm> sorry
<steveire> !pppoe
<ubotu> somebody said pppoe was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<n3storm> I would like to know what is the parameter for compiling KDE packages for kubuntu
<ikochang> anyone know of a channel that i could go to to get iptables info
<thev> sane-find-scanner also sees the scanner, but scanimage -L doesn't
<n3storm> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<nox> Hey, could someone help me? I was playing Free Doom, and it crashed on me, but I forgot what the launch command was, so I cannot killall,.. Can anyone look up the name in Adept'? Free Doom it is called.
<n3storm> thev: there is a prob with some scanners cause they need to work with usb kernel module instead of libusb
<nox> Hey, no, I have an idea, if I list all processes running, I could kill it. How do I do that?
<n3storm> ps ax
<n3storm> nox
<nox> n3storm: Cheers
<antx> I guess this thing is the eth0 in the network settings dialog... it is disabled at the moment and the enable button doesnt change that
<n3storm> mmmm
<ikochang> nox, or you could go to "system-ksysguard" and kill the process there
<n3storm> still can't compile properly the package
<nox> ikochang: I cannot, I am in CLI, as my X froze up with the app =|
<jamiepedder> thev, try editing the epson.conf file in /etc/sane.d and add the info from lsusb about your scanner to it
<nox> n3storm: is there a way to filter the output to anything with the word Doom in it?
<ikochang> then ps ax, or top might show you
<jamiepedder> ie usb 0x000 0x00a
<n3storm> nox: sorry, I am not a CLI master :(
<steveire> antx: Yeah, just wait til you've got it connected.
<nox> n3storm: Okay, but thanks anyway
<PeregrineSky> ps -ef | less
<antx> okay, I have to find a cable...
<nox> PeregrineSky: will try =)
<jamiepedder> then edit /etc/sane.d/snapscan.conf and uncomment the /dev/usb/scanner0 bus=usb line
<thev> jamiepedder - I already edited epkowa.conf, which is what it's supposed to use
<ikochang> nox, you can also |grep doom after the ps command to find anything with doom in it
<thev> why do I need to edit snapscan.conf if I'm not using it?
<nox> ikochang: Yup, but it isn't there, so I have bigger problem
<jamiepedder> did you edit the other file?
<thev> yeah
<thev> and I commented out all the other scanners in the dll.conf file
<thev> so it's only using epkowa.conf
<nox> Okay, I was running a script, which I'd VERY much like to continue AFTER I kill X, and this was running in X.. How can I pull it out to a text terminal?
<thev> seems like it's very close to working... there's just something missing
<ikochang> nox, don't know about the last bit, but did top show any likely process as doom?
<jamiepedder> giz a mo
<insanekane> nox: like using screen ?
<jamiepedder> ill install the sane-extras on mine and have a mooch
<nox> insanekane: I am not using screen
<thev> jamiepedder - k den, thanks
<jamiepedder> actually i should install my scanner while im at it
<jamiepedder> lol
<thev> there you go
<insanekane> nox, maybe if you do ... the script will keep running even after you kill X
<thev> :)
<bkn> hi, does kde use LAME to encode mp3s from the audiocd:/ ioslave?
<jamiepedder> just not been bothered until now
<nox> Hm.
<jamiepedder> watch me run into probs now
<thev> hahaha
<nox> brb
<thev> not so smart now, eh? :p
<antx> okay, cable is in, but no luck. the pppoeconf was scanning but said there might be another pppoe running which made it fail...
<thev> of course yours will probably work
<thev> just to make me look that much dumber
<ikochang> insanekane:  not sure about that.  i thought that all that screen did was let the user log out from the machine while leaving his account logged in and all of his processes running
<nox-Hand> Hey,
<nox-Hand> I am nox..
<jamiepedder> hey thev, u 64 bit by the way
<antx> should I disable my wlan for a moment and try pppoeconf again?
<thev> no, 32b
<thev> there's no way it'll work 64b
<jamiepedder> thank god
<jamiepedder> i know
<jamiepedder> just reading now
<steveire> what does ifconfig give?
<jamiepedder> lol
<thev> I learned that the hard way
<thev> lol
<thev> (I have X2, so I could run 64b)
<steveire> the wlan thing might be worth a shot... What does that link to the wiki say?
<nox-Hand> Oh, well, I shall re-start the script X(
<nox-Hand> BBL
<jamiepedder> nice, wouldnt mind one of them
<ikochang> nox-Hand:  is your machine bogged down in any way, or is x just locked on you?
<nox-Hand> ikochang: Just this Free Doom, when I died, so did X.
<antx> have not checked it yet... ifconfig shows eth0 and eth1 and lo with each a lot of stuff
<ikochang> is x still listed in top?
<bkn> Hi, is anyone here running dapper on a PPC arch?
<nox-Hand> I killed it. Gotta go.
<ikochang> k
<thev> bkn - I tried it on an old imac but damn it was slow
<thev> I couldn't even log in it was so slow in kde, gnome ran... kind of
<bkn> thev: i was going to see if i cound find someone to reproduce a problem that i'm seeing.
<thev> I'm not running it now, sorry
<bkn> thev: heh, no prob, thanks anyway. i hope you can find something to run on that old imac.
<thev> bkn - I did... OSX ;)
<bkn> cool
<antx> well, the wiki think seems to be for people without a router. I however use one...
<steveire> Well then surely your router takes care of all the pppoe stuff?
<antx> what ever pppoe is, under windows it works and the wlan here works too. I just need to enable the eth0 somehow.
<antx> is it perhaps that they are conflicting when trying to enable them at the same time?
<steveire> ifconfig eth0 up?
<HymnToLife> isn't it ifup eth03 ?
<HymnToLife> eth0*
<steveire> there's a network manager in the repos I think, that handles all this stuff.
<steveire> HymnToLife: Possibly. I'm pretty much stabbing in the dark.
<h3sp4wn> you need to configure pppd to do pppoe
<HymnToLife> h3sp4wn> since he has a router, I don't think he needs pppoe at all
<antx> well, perpaps I cant have them active at the same time. wlan and lan I mean...
<ikochang> hymntolife:  you're right.  if his router is the machine making the connection, he should only have to activate his eth to the router
<h3sp4wn> didn't read it properly
<ikochang> antx:  you should be able to.  but i've noticed on my machine that the kde network setup tool doens't exactly work right
<jamiepedder> thev, can you send me your epkowa.conf file and lsusb details on your scanner?
<antx> well, Ill try if I can enable eth0 when eth1 is off... perhaps its just a conflict...
<h3sp4wn> antx: what are you trying to do that needs wlan and lan active at the same time ? you can only have one default route at a time
<antx> aha... okay
<jamiepedder> also, bad news on my scanner
<jamiepedder> it works,lol
<antx> that explains it
<h3sp4wn> antx: You can bridge / masquarade the lan and wlan
<ikochang> antx:  you might want to try webmin.  it's not good for most of the things it says it can do, but i _think_ that it will handle what you want to do
<steveire> check out network-manager in adept. I've heard good things.
<antx> well aslong as I have at least one running it is okay. just want to make sure I can get online when Im not at home with my rooter
<antx> okay, Ill give it a look anyway
<jamiepedder> thev, gotta go
<jamiepedder> just found this link though, check it out : http://www.unet.univie.ac.at/~a9826090/en/projects/linux/hardware/epson-3170/
<antx> alright... here is the next thing: I have a NTFS partition with windows on my system. how do I access it? :)
<ikochang> antx:  is it mounted on boot?
<antx> no, not that I know off (not under linux)
<antx> how do I mount it ?
<ikochang> well, do you want it mounted at boot or just do it manually?
<antx> at boot would be nice
<ikochang> okay, you'll have to edit your /etc/fstab
<steveire> |diskmounter
<steveire> !diskmounter
<ubotu> diskmounter is, like, to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<steveire> I always do that pipe thing...
<antx> okay, Ill check this out...
<ikochang> will that program edit the fstab automagically?
<steveire> ikochang: yep.
<ikochang> cool.  learn something new everyday
<steveire> It's just a script
<steveire> It offered the ability to write my ntfs as well, but then it didn't seem to be able to.
<h3sp4wn> To write to ntfs you need captive ntfs
<steveire> I don't know why it can't be included in the core of ubuntu.
<ikochang> i didn't think that ntfs write was completely worked out yet
<steveire> ikochang: That's probably the exact problem. I don't know what captive ntfs is.
<h3sp4wn> captive ntfs works but you need some files from windows
<h3sp4wn> (But If you have an ntfs partition presumably you have a copy of windows on the drive)
<steveire> I'm not really that pushed to write to it either it must be said...
<ikochang> i'm out.  later all.
<DeBert> Why does Kubuntu use OpenOffice instead of Koffice?
<joedoc> DeBert: you can install both.
<joedoc> There are koffice packages in the repositories
<antx> okay, have to reboot... Ill be back...
<stamen81> could anybody try to help for one game
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> ?
<stamen81> I can't launch it
<jeff_> what gamE?
<joedoc> DeBert: I think the decision to offer OO by default is because it's common for both Ubuntu and Kubuntu.
<stamen81> I have download it from loki games
<stamen81> it is Rune and FAKK2
<steveire> Is koffice better?
<jpatrick> joedoc: it's because OOo is more stable
<stamen81> but I can't play them
<joedoc> jpatrick: probably. I've only use koffice a little, and I use OOo a lot.
<jeff_> after upgrading to kubuntu beta, i havent been able to share files with my windows machine on the router. it says that there may be a firewall, but im sure there isnt
<joedoc> I'll take your word for that. ;)
<jeff_> jpatrick: i like koffice better. open office is flashy but koffice is faster
<jpatrick> joedoc, jeff_: KOffice _may_ go into Dapper+1
<jeff_> jpatrick: awesome :D
<jpatrick> note the _may_
<joedoc> I agree with you on the speed but I'm kind of spoiled by OOo.
<jeff_> yeah
<antx> well... done with rebooting, now, where can I find this ntfs partition?
<joedoc> I have to do frequent doc sharing with MS Office users, and OOo does a good job, for the most part.
<jeff_> does anybody else have my file sharing problem?
<joedoc> jeff_ do you have ssamba configured on the machine?
<joedoc> samba
<joedoc> samn KB
<jeff_> i dont know :S
<joedoc> damn KB
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> is the config in the kcontrol?
<joedoc> jeff_, in order to share files with a windows box, you need to configure your Linux box to do so.
<joedoc> yeah, hang on
<jeff_> ok
<antx> ah found it... its in the media folder...
<joedoc> Jeff_ under Internet and networking settings, use File Sharing. You have to be root.
<steveire> was just gonna tell you that antx
<antx> :-)
<steveire> all fine and dandy?
<joedoc> I'm assuming you're sharing stuff on the Linux box with Windows?
<jeff_> ok
<jeff_> yeah i would like to do that too XD
<antx> just want my data available under linux and windows... seems to work :)
<jeff_> but i would settle for sharing files from my windows box
<joedoc> The key is making sure that samba in installed. There's a HOW-TO on one of the sites that details how to set this up.
<joedoc> stand by
<stamen81> so nobody goes to help  me
<stamen81> am I right
<jeff_> joedoc: ok i clicked admin mode and put in my pass, and it says im in admin mode but everything is still grey
<jeff_> stamen81: dude i think you need wine to try and run those games
<jeff_> stamen81: dot hey say that they are good for linux on the site?
<stamen81> jeff_, but they are made for linux
<jeff_> stamen81: and you have to compile them yourself?
<stamen81> they are made to play them in linux
<stamen81> no
<stamen81> they are compiled
<stamen81> and the setup runs
<stamen81> and installs the game
<stamen81> but after trying to lauch them in konzole
<stamen81> the game gives me an errot
<stamen81> error
<jeff_> whats the error?
<joedoc> jeff_: here's the link too Samba and Kubuntu that might help: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<jeff_> joedoc: thanks man
<joedoc> jeff_: here's the link too Samba and Kubuntu that might help: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SettingUpSamba
<stamen81> jeff_,  wait I will give you the link from pastebin
<jeff_> lol k
<joedoc> jeff_: Im guessing that the tools are geayed because you don't have all the samba stuff installed.
<joedoc> grayed
<h3sp4wn> stamen81: what game ? (If if its civilisation call to power for linux - then I can probably help you)
<stamen81> jeff_, http://pastebin.com/701960
<stamen81> h3sp4wn, no it isn't
<stamen81> it is not civilization
<stamen81> h3sp4wn, I have rune and FAKK2
<joedoc> jeff_ that pages is kind of Ubuntu specific, since it shows Gnome screen shots, but you can muddle through it.
<jeff_> ok
<joedoc> Once you get past the installing samaba part, you should be good to go using the KDE tools.
<jeff_> stamen81: hmm
<stamen81> I can give you the other error from rune
<stamen81> if you want
<jeff_> stamen81: ok, check if there is a forum for this site, see if there is anything there
<stamen81> ok
<jeff_> stamen81: email the person witht eh bug report
<stamen81> I will give you the other error
<stamen81> maybe you can help to solve it
<jeff_> stamen81: go to searchirc.com and search for the site or the dame for linux and ask if anybody knows anything there
<jeff_> ok
<stamen81> ok
<h3sp4wn> There old loki games the company does not exist anymore
<stamen81> jeff_, this is the other error: http://pastebin.com/701968
<antx> so, now playing DVDs. kaffeine says: Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading from DVD. anyone knows what that might be?
<h3sp4wn> stamen81: have a look at this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Running_Old_Loki_Games it will probably help you
<jeff_> stamen81: hmm
<stamen81> h3sp4wn, 10x I will look
<antx> does kubutnu install imediately the right graphics drivers or should I go to www.ati.com and get some from there. (feels a bit slow...)
<h3sp4wn> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<antx> thanks... seems I should look there first before asking here
<DietrichR> Does anyone know why #kde is not working?
<steveire> antx: I sometimes think so, but then again, you have to know what you're looking for, and what you need if you want to set up properly. Have you seen this?
<steveire> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jpatrick> DietrichR: is here
<DietrichR> I get forwarded to ##overflow
<jpatrick> odd
<antx> seen what?
<steveire> restricted formats
<steveire> Is this your first linux installation, antx?
<antx> erm... you lost me...
<antx> I tried suse a few weeks back but just to look at it...
<antx> this is the first real atempt
<jpatrick> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<antx> meaning I really want to use it
<jpatrick> ^see the link above
<ruisu> hi
<antx> erm, is the mp3 stuff here for me? I never asked for mp3. or did I miss something here?
<antx> or has it something to do with the dvd playing problem?
<steveire> antx: Most people want to be able to play restricted formats. They are not default playable in linux
<steveire> I assumed you might want to see it.
<antx> well, at some point I will want to play mp3s but one step at a time... ;-)
<ruisu> hey, i tryed to install the deb of aarok-xine, but it sais kdelibs4 is not installed
<ruisu> but i do have them installed
<ruisu> :(
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<jpatrick> ^post error there
<antx> oh boy, I just realize ubotu is a bot... :-)))
<ruisu> mhm
<Blissex> ubotu: how are you today?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Blissex
<ruisu> hmm
<m5m> I just downloaded the latest eclipse (not in the repos) and am able to run it right out of the freshly un-tarred directory without any installation at all.  Is there any good reason why I should 'install it'
<Blissex> m5m: well, several, but for things like that just putting it into '/usr/local/eclipse' is good enough, if you know what you are doing...
<ruisu> iso
<ruisu> with pastebin the lines get together?
<bkn> hi all. is there a way to recompile a kubuntu package, say kdebase,  if i want to make a source change? i don't want to install from source and have files scattered about my system.
<steveire> lavaps is interesting
<steveire> What port does adept use? It's not 80?
<steveire> any way to change it?
<steveire> I'd like to be able to it in college, where there's a proxy, and I have to use 8484
<taylor> can anyone help me? I'm having trouble installing kubuntu.. it's getting frozen
<steveire> at what point, taylor
<steveire> ?
<taylor> one sec.. let me start the install again
<roniez> the DVD version froze for me to... i had to download the CD version.
<insanekane> steveire: you have to you APT HTTP Proxy
<taylor> so I get the "to install the default, hit enter"
<taylor> and I hit enter
<taylor> and I get lines of code
<taylor> and the last thre lines are:
<insanekane> steveire: the second you should be 'use'
<steveire> insanekane: Do I need a package?
<insanekane> steveire: nope
<steveire> !apt proxy
<ubotu> steveire: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<insanekane> steveire: there is a howto on the net ... google for it ?
<steveire> windmill?
<steveire> I'll have a look insanekane. Chairs.
<insanekane> chairs ?
<taylor> [4294671.120000]  PCI: Using configuration type 1, [4294671.120000]  mtrr: v2.0 (20020519), [4294671.121000]  ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050729, and then the cd drive stops spinning, and nothing happens
<taylor> all I have is a blinking cursor
<steveire> Irish accent. cheers.
<steveire> :)
<steveire> !apt_proxy
<ubotu> well, apt_proxy is for Apt via a http proxy, make a file called apt.conf in /etc/apt and put this in it...     Acquire::http::Proxy "http://PROXYADDRESS:PORT";
<h3sp4wn> steveaire: I don't know about adept but apt-get / aptitude respect "export http_proxy=http://192.168.1.2:8080" for example
<taylor> any thoughts?
<steveire> taylor: tell the type of computer, and the likes. It's breezy? Did you check the cd?
<taylor> hrm.. the cd verified when I burned it
<taylor> type of comp: pentium III, a sony vaio
<steveire> I'll try that stuff. I assume if it works with apt-get, it'll work with adept.
<taylor> i'm trying to do just 'server' now, and I get the same stop point
<steveire> taylor: I don't know. Have you searched the forums?
<taylor> maybe this means something: "checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd [...]  ACPI: looking for DSDT in initrd... not found!
<antx> are you sure it is frozen? how long did you wait?
<taylor> hrm.. 10 minutes
<antx> well, thats too long indeed...
<taylor> and I don't hear the trademark "cpu clicking"
<taylor> maybe I should try ubuntu instead
<antx> I installed kubuntu from dvd just yesterday night and it worked...
<taylorishere> alright.. i'm back
<taylorishere> so would ubuntu maybe be a better place to start?
<TheNightRider``> im back with problems
<TheNightRider``> lol
<TheNightRider``> when i log into icq with Kopete, Kopete crashes
<alec> hello
<alec> I have a quick question this is my first day using kubuntu, am i in the right place for a bit of help?
<Blissex> alec: yes.
<Blissex> alec: ideally the right place is the Wiki, but here too :-)
<alec> ok here goes, in the terminal window I can enter su root, and when prompted for the root password i enter it and get root as part of the prompt so I am guessing that the user switch worked however anything in the gui that requires root priviliges when prompted for password, it doesn't let me log in as su
<Blissex> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<steveire> Does that work in any other linux distro, alec?
<alec> which the su root?
<Blissex> alec: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<steveire> su in a terminal, any your session becomes a root session. I thought you'd have to log out, and log in as root
<alec> blissex, i was just reading that page, seems that i should just use the user password
<Blissex> alec: not quite: you should just use 'sudo' not 'su'
<steveire> any should be and
<alec> blissex, but i don't type sudo when prompted in the gui, just the p-word for the logged in user correct?
<alec> blissex when doing the above i get conversation with su failed
<jpatrick> alec: for GUI use: kdesu
<Blissex> alec: as the page says clearly, in Ubuntu/Kubuntu you must use 'sudo'.
<alec> blissex, i understand that, I'm just clicking the admin button at the bottom of the adept window in order to be able to install some other packages, and I'm having trouble, the Run as root KDE su <2> window gives me the converasation with su failed error
<Blissex> alec: the use 'sudo' to assign a password to 'root', as in : 'sudo passwd root'
<steveire> alec: You use the password you made at installtime
<steveire> hmmm
<steveire> I just installed 3ddesktop. Looks interesting, but doesn't seem to work
<steveire> Is it only for a gnome desktop?
<TheNightRider``> steveire: yeah only for gnome
<TheNightRider``> doesnt work for me either
<steveire> hmmm. Just looking for some neat desktop apps atm.
<Seantater> no -- not only for gnome.
<Seantater> I used 3ddesktop of kde
<Seantater> not a shred of gnome on it
<Seantater> of cource-- I don't remember how I got it there..
<steveire> of course.
<aegis> hey, how would I go about getting gcc on kubuntu? I've been smashing my head against a wall for two hours trying to make it work, with no luck
<steveire> I'm not too interested specifically in that, just looking for some neat apps
<Seantater> aegis: install build-essential
<aegis> I installed from the latest live cd, so is it too late for that?
<steveire> alec: your password issues sorted?
<Seantater> aegis: I don't understand -- you installed it on a live cd?
<aegis> yeah
<aegis> I booted up from cd, and there was an installer on the desktop
<aegis> I installed from that
<alec> nope kde su returned with error window keeps returning
<remnon> hey, anyone having a similar problem ? i updated my KDE thorough adept with a sources list i got from the sources list generator, and followed an instruction in Wiki on how to get ATI drivers working properly
<remnon> well, now that i did that, i changed the driver-line in xorg.conf from ATI to FGRLX and it botched the picture on my screen but the image that i saw on my TV was normal and crisp
<remnon> any idea what i might've done wrong ? O_o
<Flosoft> hey
<Seantater> on your tv?
<remnon> yeah
<Seantater> Flosoft: hello
<h3sp4wn> remon: You added fglrx to the bottom of /etc/modules ?
<Seantater> remnon: Okay -- you have a tv attached to your computer -- new to me..
<Flosoft> Riddel: should I host the Beta2?
<remnon> heh, TV out on the card is a handy thing :p
<Seantater> remnon: perhaps I should be quiet and not so annoying
* Seantater silences
<remnon> eh ? O_o
<remnon> h3sp4wn:  nope, not yer
<remnon> yet *
<remnon> well, it's there anyways
<remnon> didn't touch it
<h3sp4wn> remnon: you may or may not need Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" under device (in the section with Driver     "fglrx")
<remnon> ah.. ok
<aegis> okay, I have downloaded both gcc-4.1.0.tar.bz2 (and unzipped it) as well as a bunch of rpm's to install gcc/binutils/glibc/kernelheaders onto my desktop; where do I go from there?
<aegis> gcc doesn't show up in the adept installer
<crimsun> ...
<crimsun> why not install build-essential?
<crimsun> do you have the main repo enabled?
<aegis> how do I do this?
<aegis> and what do you mean by main repo?
<crimsun> I'm not familiar w/ Adept, but you need an uncommented main line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<remnon> hmm...
<crimsun> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<crimsun> or if you're using dapper: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<aegis> I should mention I don't have internet access on this computer, I'm trying to get gcc to compile my wireless drivers >.<
<remnon> h3sp4wn:  to what form should i add the line Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" into the xorg.conf ?
<aegis> (by this computer I mean the linux box, not the one I'm using to chat in IRC)
<crimsun> aegis: ndiswrapper doesn't work temporarily?
<remnon> just slap it in there ?
<crimsun> aegis: what chipset is it?
<aegis> it's a usb wireless receiver, Z1211 I think
<crimsun> aegis: that's supported afaik
<remnon> hmm.. i'll try something
<remnon> wish me luck :p
<gil> hello
<gil> can someone help me with synaptic
<gil> got some corruption going on here it wont start
<gil> is anyone here t
<mrfishhat> apt-get synaptic ?
<gil> no i have synaptic
<mrfishhat> from a terminal
<gil> i have all that
<gil> it was working fine....now it wont load up
<gil> the GUI
<gil> it starts to load and then nothing
<mrfishhat> you could use adept to remove it
<mrfishhat> and re add
<gil> did that removed synaptic reinstalled it from terminal
<gil> wont let me access it
<mrfishhat> hmm
<gil> wont let me access other admin setups
<gil> it all happened after i tried to install this theme
<gil> didnt like it
<gil> now it wont let me access several things either from gnome or KDE
<remnon> damnit... it still doesn't work... :(
<remnon> the picture on my disp goes all white, and extremely out of contrast
<remnon> while the picture on the TV remains really crisp and great
<gil> what is the config file that loads up synaptic
<gil> i think mine got screwed ujp
<gil> anyone?
<mrfishhat> remnon: does yor disp work on another machine?
<remnon> yeah, and as soon as i change the fglrx line back to ATI it restores
<remnon> so it's not a hardware question
<gil> when i click synaptic it asks for password...then hourglass comes on...then nothing
<gil> like it cannot start ujp
<gil> up
<remnon> there's just something in the settings that i can't figure out :(
<BlankB> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<remnon> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<murph2481> how come my amarok 1.4beta3 doesn't play music? the only thing i can get to play MP3's is VLC??
<murph2481> i ask it to play and about 2 seconds later it says playlist complete
<murph2481> everything is up to date and I am running dapper beta2
<remnon> how can i check my kernel version ?
<FauxFaux> uname -a
<fatejudger> is anyone here able to use vnc4server in Dapper?
<fatejudger> mine breaks on dependencies that aren't available
<gil> here
<gil> i get this error when i start up synaptic
<yacoob> :)
<gil> it says... child error
<gil> child 1 error
<gil> anyoneknow what this means
<fatejudger> gil: I'd ask the people in #ubuntu, most of us use Adept here
<yacoob> is there any reason for everything EXCEPT amarok playing sounds, on live kubuntu dvd? :D
<fatejudger> yacoob: lack of codecs?
<gil> ok
<humbolt> what is the status of ltsp in dapper?
<murph2481> what codecs do i need?
<fatejudger> gil: you don't like adept?
<humbolt> What version of ltsp is in there? Do we have support for local CDs, USB storage, floppy yet? What about sound support?
<gil> no i dont mind adept
<yacoob> fatejudger: is there a way to fix it, on live cd? :>
<fatejudger> humbolt: when DIDN'T Dapper have support for that?
<gil> i just have always used synaptic
<gil> and now  something has made its config file corrup
<fatejudger> gil: you ought to give Adept a try, you'd probably like it
<fatejudger> yacoob: I wouldn't know, I've never used the Live CD
<yacoob> Ah. Lemme rephraes that: what package is needed for the codecs?
<gil> it wont let me start Adept in root mode either
<gil> read-only mode
<fatejudger> gil: you have to close synaptic first
<antx> okay, I give up on those ati drivers. by all means, this is just too complicated. all those things one has to do...
<fatejudger> lol
<murph2481> figured it out
<murph2481> needed gstreamer
<murph2481> :)
<yacoob> fatejudger: any hints?
<fatejudger> yacoob: like I said, I've never used the live cd
<yacoob> fatejudger: like I rephrased, which package contains the codecs?
<fatejudger> yacoob: which sound system are you using?
<yacoob> xine.
<fatejudger> yacoob: win32codecs
<yacoob> and libxine-main1 is in place.
<fatejudger> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<fatejudger> go there to get that package if you need it
<yacoob> Righto, thanks.
<humbolt> fatejudger: in LTSP!!!
<remnon> hrmph.. still no luck
<remnon> oh well.. i'm too tired to fiddle around with it anymore
<remnon> cheers for all the help, you lot :)
<ninHer> hi all
<remnon> where can you check your KDE version ?
<remnon> stupid questions, i know :( but i switched from GNOME to KDE and still trying to get the hang of this
<Lorenzod> remnon: in any kde app: Help->About KDE
<remnon> ah, cheers
<udo> hello guys!
<udo> I have a problem
<TheNightRider``> udo, what is it?
<udo> i installed firefox but it doesn't match my kde theme
<Lorenzod> udo: it won't
<TheNightRider``> agreed
<udo> why not?
<TheNightRider``> it just doesnt
<Lorenzod> the best you can do is get a "KDE-ish" theme for it.
<TheNightRider``> firefox has its own "Theme"
<udo> what about other applications like the gimp?
<Lorenzod> that will give you KDE-like icons
<Lorenzod> udo: for gtk applications, make sure you install the gtk2-qt-engine
<Lorenzod> or whatever it's called.
<Lorenzod> it uses qt as a rendering engine for gtk widgets.
<udo> ok I installed Lorenzod  what's next?
<Lorenzod> Go to appearance and themes-> Gtk styles and fonts
<Lorenzod> That will be in your control center
<udo> it doesn't start
<Lorenzod> udo: hm.. same here.
<Lorenzod> I guess it might be broken atm.
<Lorenzod> Can anybody else confirm this?
<ganymed1> hallo
<ganymed1> how can i make a shelll script that needs root privileges executable for normal users?
<Lorenzod> ganymede1: are you sure you want to do this?
<murph2481> so what are people's favorite RSS feeds?
<Lorenzod> murph2481: I guess that depends on what type of information you are interested in..
<murph2481> um just general tech (already use Digg, Slashdot, Delcious) just wondering what other people use
<udo> does anyone have /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html for me?
<murph2481> oh yea and engadget and gizmodo
<jeff_> hey gangsters
<jeff_> Raven301: from toronto are you?
<Lorenzod> murph2481: in that vain, how about the register?
<Lorenzod> jeff_: "yo, g!" ;-)
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> yayuh
<jeff_> we run this shit
<murph2481> already got it and the inquirer :)
<murph2481> maybe i have a good list already just wondering if there was one i was missing
<jeff_> whenever i try to transfer files from my windows box in konqueror, the transfer rate always starts high and drops to zero
<jeff_> any ideas?
<ep> I'm experiencing freeze ups on shutdowns, this just started recently, perhaps after a dist-upgrade.  Looks like it's a problem with the tmpfs. Heres the messages: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/702237  Can someone help?
<Lorenzod> ep: those messages about tmpfs don't necessarily indicate anything wrong..
<Flosoft> how can I find out what Kernel I am using?
<Lorenzod> Flosoft: in a terminal: uname -a
<Flosoft> thx
<Lorenzod> will give you quite a bit of info on just a single line ;-)
<ep> Lorenzod: how do I get to the bottom of it?
<Lorenzod> if you just want the kernel version: uname -r
<Lorenzod> that is, IIRC
<Lorenzod> ep: check your logs if there is anything suspicious there..
<ep> Lorenzod: which log do I check?
<Lorenzod> I'm not experiencing any lock-ups, but then again, you're using a different kernel
<slow-motion> hallo
<erov> hello
<ep> Lorenzod: I haven't experienced lock-ups for the previous 7 months.  This just started occuring.  And once my comp just froze wouldn't respond to the keyboard ctrl-alt-fl or ctrl-alt-bckspc.  The only thing i knew to do was hit reset.
<Lorenzod> ep: hm..
<cycus_zwisus> when new kubuntu?
<Lorenzod> cycus_zwisus: June 1, or so I hear.
<cycus_zwisus> thanks
<[1] Peter> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<erov> anyone familiar with proper mpeg4 -> mpeg2video (dvd) conversion with ubuntu (or any linux platform really) ?
<erov> the output video always displays incorrect length in players and when i go to make a dvd it's ALL mixed up
<erov> but if you were to sit there and play it.. in a video player before hand it would play fine
<ganymed1> Lorenzod: sorry, was busy for some time... still there? yes, i am sure, i know the risk
<ganymed1> how can i make a shelll script that needs root privileges executable for normal users?
<Blissex> ganymed1: it is a very bad idea. But do a web search for ''setuid shell script''
<corey>          anyone know how to change the color depth (ie to 32bit)
<ganymed1> thx
<ganymed1> ciao
<_pedro> Hi again
<_pedro> I still am trying to configure correctly my printer hp psc 1315 all-in-one in Breezy
<_pedro> I am going crazy...
<_pedro> any help?
<ep> The file '/var/log/boot.log' does not exist.  Where is the boot log or how do I get the system to create one?
<macd> 'sudo touch /var/log/boot.log'
<macd> but K/Ubuntu doesnt have a boot.log in /var/log
<macd> try looking at dmesg/lastlog
<madewokherd> how do you get root access on a livecd?
<Blissex> madewokherd: 'sudo'
<madewokherd> you don't need a password?
<erov> _pedro: so where are you at in the process?
<Blissex> madewokherd: usually not.
<_pedro> ok
<_pedro> I have probed with hpijs driver
<_pedro> but it print very very slowly
<_pedro> so I have removed that driver and install (with aptitude) hplip
<_pedro> but I cannot add my printer
<madewokherd> hmm, can you normally install things on a livecd environment?
<Blissex> madewokherd: sort of, if it is a recent Knoppix
<macd> madewokherd: well look at the way it works, it runs from the CD, and does not acess the harddrive.
<madewokherd> I thought it might write changes to ram
<macd> ehhhh, not quite
<macd> you could reserve a area of your harddrive for a livecd partition, then install your programs there, but you might run into dependancy problems.
<InfraRed> hi
<macd> if you want more programs, just install linux and be on with it
<madewokherd> that doesn't work well for python modules
<viator> i install update-manager and update-notifier but it doesnt seem to notify me i need updates
<viator> and i did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade to see if there were any
<viator> and there are
<antx> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<steveire> Any recommendations for a p2p client?
<robotgeek> steveire: which network
<robotgeek> apollon is nice, ktorrent for torrent files
<steveire> eh, the best one I guess...
<Search4Lancer> apollon is the only one I've even seen...
<admrl> http://admrl.kollide.net/anti-god.gif if anyone would like an button against godhatesfags.com i made one
<robotgeek> admrl: please keep political messages away from this channel
<admrl> robotgeek: sorry just trying to get them out
<HymnToLife> tiens, qu'il se dmerde
<HymnToLife> oops
<HymnToLife> my X chat is so damn slow
<steveire> I've selected apollon in adept. The description says it needs a gift daemon to be useful, but there isn't one selected. Should I select the gift package myself?
<robotgeek> steveire: are you on dapper?
<steveire> yes
<robotgeek> steveire: please read the documentation in Help -> Kubuntu Desktop Guide (this is covered)
<steveire> thanks
<inc|freaky> hi all. im using kubuntu dapper on my laptop but it seems that even if i run cpuburn the CPU doesnt step up (switch to higher CPU frequencies) ... is there any solution? its on a Amilo M 1437G
<Blissex> inc|freaky: use the 'conservative' governor
<inc|freaky> Blissex: what do u mean? sry i dont understand that because im not english ;D
<rvfh> sudo modprobe cpufreq_conservative
<rvfh> Then use klaptop (the battery icon bottom right) to choose which governor you want...
<thev> how can I stop a sudo cat?
<antx> does anyone know a kontact related forum out there?
<Ballison> could any one help me install linux nvidia graphics drivers, on kubuntu?
<robotgeek> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Ballison> ive tried that, i thought maybe it was for ubuntu
<robotgeek> should work for kubuntu too
<HymnToLife> Ballison> Ubuntu and Kubuntu is the same thing
<Ballison> its asks for Synaptic Package Manager, and i have adept
<erov> they are based on the same core distribution though.. the desktops are only thing different
<Ballison> oh ok
<rapchee> hi all
<antx> you can install synaptic with adept if you like
<robotgeek> Ballison: just do the same thing with adept, instead of synatpic
<rapchee> could you tell me how to change the aviable resolutions and refres rates in screen resolutions?
<Ballison> i was tryin that, having trouble findin 'Restricted copyright box'
<Ballison> (sorry for asking all the time, its my first time on linux)
<robotgeek> Ballison: are you on dapper?
<rapchee> hey im worse
<Ballison> breezy badger
<rapchee> its not my first time but still keep asking BP
<antx> go to system settings and then select display
<Ballison> ok, im there
<antx> I was talking to rapchee... sorry
<Ballison> ahh, i think that was for rapchee
<antx> ;-)
<Ballison> haha
* rapchee feels kinda stupid
<antx> on your problem I faild 3h ago myself, just with ati
<rapchee> i have system/preferences/screen resolution preferences
<rapchee> is it the one i should be looking at?
<antx> and there you cant set such things?
<rapchee> the problem is i need higher res and refresh rate
<rapchee> max is 1024@60hz
<antx> wait, you are under gnome?
<rapchee> yup
<rapchee> i think
<carmelo> I to all.
<rapchee> hi
<antx> oh...
<antx> I only know kde
<carmelo> I'm looking for s.o. that can help me and my amilo m3438 with my microphone
<carmelo> It doesn't work. But for audio and other stuff it's all ok
<carmelo> there is s.o.?
<orangey> hey al!
<orangey> what is skim?
<carmelo> ok, Bye!
<Ballison> ok, im on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia , @ bullet point 11
<Ballison> but im using 64bit
<Ballison> so none of the avalable options are there
<Ballison> do you recon, ...modules - common, should work?
<Ballison> ignore that
<Ballison> i did it
<Ballison> Is X meaning my pc?
<Ballison> in konsole?
<Ballison> ...i failed at getting the drivers to work
<gebruiker> i have installed ksmoothdock
<gebruiker> now I want to do the following
<gebruiker> I know i can pass a geometry
<gebruiker> i want to put the ksmooth dock ontop of the screen all the way above
<gebruiker> is that possible?
<gebruiker> or the panel is also good
<gebruiker> hello
<nagi> hello
* biovore farts and lissons for the echo
#kubuntu 2006-05-12
<slow-motion> n8
<Infecto> dpkg-reconfigure network ?
<biovore> oO
<Infecto> what should i add before dpkg to reconfigure network in kubutnu, i need to automaticly detect module which one is supprot my eth
* mamars is away: Away at the moment
<Seantater> **FOUND A MEMORY LEAK**  -- artsd!
<Seantater> how do I kill it?!
<eqisow> oO
<Infecto> killall -9 artsd
<Seantater> oksy -- now how do I fix the leak for next time?
<Seantater> That's why my system cooked this morning..
<Seantater> I turned the music on and me system halted after a few minutes
<eqisow> hmm, is arts what KDE uses?
<Seantater> Yes --
<eqisow> maybe try turning off the sound system in the 'sound and multimedia' section of the control center
* mamars is back.
<Seantater> It's But it sucks to have to music.. :(
<eqisow> and obviously switch amarok and the like to something else if they are set to arts
* biovore dosn't have problems with arts
<Seantater> okay..
<eqisow> amarok will still work if you use xine or something
<Seantater> okay..
<steveire> Kubuntu ftw! Really impressed every day over the past couple of weeks
<steveire> That is all
<biovore> then again.. I built a compiled my own copy of aramok..
<Seantater> So what do I do about knotify?
<Seantater> okay -- artsd is off..
<eqisow> good question
<eqisow> never had to delve into the sound system much
<Seantater> I see-
<Seantater> knotify can use other stuff
<Seantater> but I'd rather have a new soundsystem
<Seantater> I think kde can use JACK, right?
<Seantater> I thought I saw it on another system..
<eqisow> really not sure tbh :/
<Seantater> the "sound system" module isn't being helpful about the matter..
<eqisow> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=aRts+Troubleshooting
<eqisow> that may be helpful /shrug
<rvfh> Sorry eqisow, just joining. What's the matter? Why can't you use arts?
<eqisow> I can use it fine :p
<eqisow> we're helping Seantater :)
<rvfh> Sorry.
<rvfh> What seems to be the problem Seantater?
<Seantater> rvfh: I had a memory leak
<Seantater> rvfh: every time arts played a file, the file was kept in memory
<Seantater> rvfh: AFAIK
<Seantater> rvfh: all I knwo is that as you play music, it hoga memory
<Seantater> rvfh: every time any beeps or clicks  occur, it increases a little
<Seantater> rvfh: but never goes down again
<Seantater> rvfh: It forced me to rest x the first time, I cought it at 54% the second time
<rvfh> Yes. Maybe you can tell KDE to use ALSA directly?
<Seantater> I tried
<Seantater> the "sound system" module doesn't have anything on that -- it only does arts.
<Seantater> brb
<rvfh> Strange! Mine has loads of choices: autodetect, OSS, ALSA, Enlightened, Network, Threaded or nothing.
<steve> hey
<eqisow> I believe all of those still route through arts though
<steve> anyone here know about wine+steam/counter-strike?
<eqisow> I know I could never get it to run faster than about half of windows speed :/
<steve> damn
<steve> thats what i was afraid of
<eqisow> opengl games run nearly full speed though
<steve> ...
<steve> it IS opengl
<eqisow> no
<steve> uh
<steve> yeah
<steve> its right there in the video render chooser
<rvfh> eqisow: what makes you think that?
<steve> you can use opengl or direct 3d
<rvfh> I am still about arts BTW
<eqisow> wait, are you talking about the original CS?
<steve> 1.6
<eqisow> ah, yeah. nm me then
<steve> source= for losers
<steve> i just hate windows yee?
<eqisow> right, that's definitely how to go about eliciting help
<steve> and the only thing i can't do on my linux box is cs
<steve> i was just wondering if anyone knew how to make this damn thing work
<eqisow> I think that, rvfh, becuase arts isn't actually an option there
<steve> im getting huge hangups even when i give it top processor priority and a heap size of like 512mb
<rvfh> steveire: does it use a lot of CPU?
<eqisow> are you using standard wine or cedega?
<eqisow> and is your hardware acceleration working properly?
<rvfh> What's the ire where I typed? Weird. I meant Steve anyhow.
* steveire goes back to work
<rvfh> Ok guys, 19:30 here, time to get another life! Ciao bambini.
<eqisow> lol, later rvfh
<Seantater> sorry I was gone so long
<Seantater> I read -- and tried -- they are artsd too
<Kryspy> question: does kubuntu auto detect NTFS drives or do I gots to mount 'em
<Kryspy> SATA as well btw
<Infecto> i`v got 3 butons in my laptop first is mute sound and next is volume up and volume down
<Infecto> in ubunto works that perfectly
<Infecto> but in kubuntu dont
<Infecto> pleas tell me why
<Infecto> :}
<LeeJunFan> Infecto: gnome's mixer applet is probably aware of acpi events whereas kmix isn't.
<eqisow> Kryspy, I believe that Dapper will
<eqisow> I change the mount point anyway, so I don't really recall :/
<Infecto> hmmm
<Infecto> LeeJunFan: is somethong like acme in kde ?
<LeeJunFan> Infecto: not familiar with that. I don't know of anything in kde that will work with those buttons.
<LeeJunFan> But then I've never really looked either.
<Infecto> ok thx wery much
<Kryspy> have fun
<Kryspy> thanx
<Kryspy> anyone know if an apple airport express is useable as is or do I have tojump through a 1000,000 hoops to get it to work
<Kryspy> I use it to stream music to my stereo wireless
<Kryspy> anyone anyone bueller bueller
<Kryspy> installing now in vmware so i guess I'll find out :)
<rUiSu> hey, i messed something really good
<eqisow> nsorry, never owned a piece of apple hardware, heh
<Kryspy> see what you are missing
<rUiSu> in booting time, after checking battery state its stated [ ok ] , but then nothing
<eqisow> http://www.jroller.com/page/nwinkler?entry=amarok_and_the_airport_express
<eqisow> try that Kryspy
<eqisow> and yeah, I know what I'm missing and I like my reasonably priced hardware ;)
<rUiSu> whats the next script after battery checking?
<rUiSu> that apci-thig
<rUiSu> me?
<rUiSu> oh, wrong forum :P
<Red3ye> is anyone running wireless
<Red3ye> on kubutnoo?
<rUiSu> yes
<rUiSu> imam
<rUiSu> do you need help?
<rUiSu> i am, sry :P
<Red3ye> ye
<Red3ye> s
<Red3ye> well maybe
<Red3ye> im like this close
<rUiSu> ok, whats the problem
<Red3ye> to installing either kubunto
<Red3ye> or gentoo
<rUiSu> mmm
<Red3ye> but i need wireless support
<Red3ye> like right of the bad
<rUiSu> are you new to linux?
<Red3ye> bat
<Red3ye> i've run slack and some live cds b4
<eqisow> ubuntu/kubuntu definitely have the best out of the box wireless support I've seen
<rUiSu> mhm me too, but i tell you
<Red3ye> yeah
<rUiSu> gentoo is the least friendly installation distro
<Red3ye> i know
<eqisow> what wireless card are you running?
<Red3ye> but its like rock solid once u get it working right
<Red3ye> internal on my lappy
<Red3ye> broadcom
<Red3ye> chipset
<rUiSu> i miself couldnt get it ruinning
<Red3ye> o
<eqisow> ouch..
<rUiSu> yup
<rUiSu> imean
<eqisow> broadcom cards a re a pita
<rUiSu> when compilyng, i went nuts by how much time i needied
<Red3ye> o
<eqisow> in any distro really
<eqisow> you could get a PCMCIA card... or there is a how-to here:
<eqisow> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<Red3ye> but i have a good internal one
<Red3ye> on my laptop
<rUiSu> but in gentoo its like, i began at 7 o clock night, ended 3 am, and couldnt understand the inslation
<Red3ye> o
<Red3ye> sucks
<Pher> Red3ye: what type of laptop you got?
<Red3ye> but its solid isnt it
<Red3ye> gateway
<rUiSu> ok
<eqisow> yeah, but the only way to get broadcom cards working is with ndiswrapper, which is a pretty hackish solution
<Red3ye> o
<Red3ye> damn
<Pher> and even then no garuntee to work :)
<Red3ye> i'll just screw with it?
<Pher> my laptop with a Broadcomm won't work under linux
<Red3ye> o
<Red3ye> do any of you play css
<eqisow> I do
<rUiSu> yeah, ""and this wrapper"" is good thhoug, never failed me
<Red3ye> o
<Red3ye> is it easy
<rUiSu> yeah
<Red3ye> to get working on linux
<eqisow> with cedega it's pretty simple, I never had anything with CS:S in wine
<rUiSu> mhm, but i neded to install an optional packages dhcp3, the dhclient to start automatic dhcp working
<rUiSu> so
<eqisow> err, never had any luck rather
<rUiSu> what am i missing in the booting?
<rUiSu> it never had failed
<Red3ye> cedega costs money
<eqisow> unfortunately so
<Red3ye> wasnt it free b4
<eqisow> nope
<eqisow> Cedega/WineX has always been commercial
<Red3ye> o
<Red3ye> do they put out releases often
<trym> someone say my nick I want to check if something is working
<eqisow> it's kind of spotty
<eqisow> trym
<trym> perfect
<trym> it worked :)
<rUiSu> ok, imgona talk to ubuntu-boot
<rUiSu> no response..
<Red3ye2> wjats the latest
<Red3ye2> verison of cedega
<eqisow> 5.1.3
<rUiSu> who uses wine?
<eqisow> but it seems, to me at least, that CS:S runs slightly better in 4.3.3
<eqisow> I do
<rUiSu> why is it so slow for winecfg?
<eqisow> what do you mean?
<rUiSu> imean,. when i start winecfg it stays like doing nothing for 2 minuts
<rUiSu> 2 frustrating minutes
<eqisow> I have no idea :(
<rUiSu> hm
<eqisow> pops right up for me
<eqisow> no errors or text in konsole?
<rUiSu> i have bad luck for distros
<rUiSu> nope
<eqisow> very odd
<rUiSu> mhm
<rUiSu> mhm, there is always something wrong with my sistems
<eqisow> you could try purging and reinstalling wine, but I dunno if that would help
<eqisow> oooh
<eqisow> what repo are you using for wine?
<rUiSu> repo?
<eqisow> repository, sorry
<rUiSu> @.@
<rUiSu> um
<rUiSu> the source
<eqisow> you compiled it?
<rUiSu> mhm
<eqisow> downloaded the source from winehq?
<rUiSu> yup
<eqisow> hmm
<rUiSu> even downloading from the winehq.org deb ones, its the same thing
<eqisow> just for kicks, you could try the instructions here:
<eqisow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<rUiSu> yeah, ther are no errors biuildingit
<eqisow> you could skip the patches, of course, unless you want to play world of warcraft
<eqisow> I would comment out the binary line, if you've added it. It'll be a pain when you run updates if you don't
<rUiSu> wow, i didnt knew there where patches
<rUiSu> brb
<dark_light> how can i configure kde to do not save my session?
<dark_light> on k menu exists a 'new session' but i don't want a new session, just 'when i shut down do not save my current apps'
<_s3B4s_> you can put some permissions on /home/USERNAME/.kde/autorun
<_s3B4s_> :D
<_s3B4s_> sorry /home/USERNAME/.kde/Autorun
<_s3B4s_> its like that :D
<dark_light> but, but, but.. ubuntu isn't about being user-friendly?
<dark_light> if i can't do it with the mouse, it's a bug on (k)ubuntu
<dark_light> (editing /home/USERNAME/.kde/Autorun)
<eqisow> shrug, maybe so; but I'd hardly call it a show stopper
<dark_light> what i am supposed to write on /home/USERNAME/.kde/Autorun ? i should only edit the permissions? o.o
<dark_light> eqisow, (what is shrug?)
<dark_light> many users do not open the same apps when shut down. there should be a 'save my session' (initially checked) on logout dialog o.o
<_s3B4s_> mmm
<_s3B4s_> yes but, i give you the easy way :D
<_s3B4s_> jeje
<_s3B4s_> hehe
<EricL> Can someone give me an apt src for breezy?
<_s3B4s_> mmm, a list??
<eqisow> dark_light
<LeeJunFan> I'm trying to change the label on a vfat and an ext3 filesystem, apparenlty mkfs will do it, but I don't want to format the filesystems to do so. Any ideas?
<dark_light> www.ubuntuguide.org has one i think
<dark_light> eqisow, yes?
<eqisow> go to control center, then KDE components, then Session Manager
<eqisow> if you want a GUI way to do it
<EricL> I am trying to get ubuntu to install on a Xen vm and I need an Ubuntu apt src to pass to debootstrap.
<dark_light> _s3B4s_, well the file /home/myuser/.kde/Autorun don't exists, what i am supposed to do? create it with 000 perms?
<eqisow> change <On Login> to Start with an empty session
<dark_light> eqisow, thanks:)
<eqisow> or manually saved session, if you prefer
<eqisow> np
<_s3B4s_> :P
<dark_light> eqisow, there are only kde resources and services manager (but i opened system settings instead of control center - i can't find any control center)
<Infecto> hmmm
<dark_light> LeeJunFan, maybe with fdisk
<eqisow> ahh, well yeah that's a bit of a prob with kubuntu. control center is the kde tool and system settings is the ubuntu tool
<Infecto> is there any know problem with instaling mplayer on 6.06 ?
<eqisow> you cxan get to the control center by typing kcontrol in a term
<Infecto>    mplayer-586: Wymaga: libjack0.80.0-0 (>= 0.99.0)
<eqisow> or you can add it to the K menu through the Kicker config options
<_s3B4s_> mmm, somebody have problems with the port 80 using apache?
<dark_light> eqisow, ok:)
<dark_light> _s3B4s_, when i was using a isp that blocks the port 80, yes
<_s3B4s_> shiet
<eqisow> I would like to take this oppertunity to mention that I <3 Time Warner
<ruisu> hi
<ohay> does somenone know how can one enforce the use of a specific resolution in X ?
<ruisu> ey, yeah, the x.org system is not working
<ruisu> i was able to boot correctly, but no x
<ruisu> no grafics
<ruisu> :(
<eqisow> ohay, you could remove all resolutions except for the desires in xorg.conf
<ruisu> um, what>
<ruisu> ??? >.>
<ruisu> it said to remove the x-windows-system-core
<ruisu> witch i believe to be a bad moove
<ruisu> so, im going to mount the cd and reinstall that
<ruisu> how should i mount it?
<ruisu> mount /dev/hdd -t isowhat? /media/cdrom0/
<eqisow> meh, got disconected. did you get a response ruisu?
<ruisu> nope
<ruisu> im gomint to try this:
<eqisow> ok, what card are you using? is this a fresh install? if not, did you do anything to cause this?
<ruisu> mount /dev/hdd -t iso9660 /media/cdrom0
<corey> anyone know if  there is a command to show bandwidth?
<ruisu> mmm, i dont know why it happened
<ruisu> the xorg worked fine
<eqisow> video card?
<ruisu> ati
<ruisu> 256mb
<_s3B4s_> congratulations man
<Lorenzod> Does anybody know if it's possible to get amaroK to automatically organize files when they get imported?
<_s3B4s_> i have a nVidia 32 mb :D
<_s3B4s_> haha
<geno_> Where can I submit a very annoyinh translation bug?
<ruisu> i had that one 2
<eqisow> ok, ruiso. try doing 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' from the command line. Choose vesa for your video driver
<eqisow> see if that works for you
<ruisu> ok
<geno_> In KDE intertionalisation
<eqisow> Loren, could you be more specific? amaroK organizes everything fine for me
<eqisow> ohhh
<ruisu> ok, lok, i got my mother board chipset NVidia, and my 3d card is ATI
<eqisow> I misunderstood, sorry Loren
<Lorenzod> eqisow: I add my songs into ~/Music, then I select "organize" to get the files placed in subfolders.
<Lorenzod> okay, np
<eqisow> right, I gotcha now
<ruisu> so, as its explained now, i believe ill choose ati
<ruisu> cuz its wantint the video cards make
<Lorenzod> So can it be done. It's a bit painful to always manually organize ;-)
<geno_> In the french translation of KDE programs, a lot of the common menus are in english(ARG!), do I submit the bug to Launchpad?
<eqisow> I'm afraid I dunno Loren. I keep my MP3 jumbled in one folder :/
<geno_> In dapper Drake
<ruisu> ok, can someone help me?how much is 256mb in kb?
<Lorenzod> eqisow: I used to do that as well, but now I'm trying to organize them a bit more.
<eqisow> right ruiso, but cvesa also works. I was makign sure the ati drivers werne't broken since they tend to suck
<eqisow> vesa*
<ruisu> hmm
<eqisow> because you can always change to ati later :p
<Lorenzod> And since amarok 1.4 helps with this, I thought I'd give it a try..
<ruisu> no, it cant be, i was already using that. oh when i tried to startx, it said the fonts where misconfigured or where missing
<eqisow> 256MB is 262144 KB
<ruisu> ok thanks
<eqisow> but the autodetect works fine really
<ruisu> well, ok
<eqisow> or it always has for me at any rate
<eqisow> hey loren, congrats. I suppose you found something AmaroK doesn't do ;)
<eqisow> I've never been able to manage that
<Lorenzod> eqisow: well, it actually hasn't been able to make me coffee either :-D
<eqisow> lol
<Lorenzod> But then again, I suppose it's possible to write scripts for both of those
<Lorenzod> ;-)
<ruisu> ok, im done ith dpkg, should i starrt running startx?
<eqisow> yeah, give it a try ruisu
<ruisu> ok
<ruisu> brb
<ohay> does someone know why there are no Modeline entries in Kubuntu's xorg.conf ?
<ruisu> wooot
<eqisow> how'd it go ruiso?
<ruisu> thanks alot!!
<ruisu> umm
<ruisu> i selected the ati drivers
<ruisu> and the grafix where smudged
<ruisu> the
<ruisu> then
<ruisu> i selected the frlgx and its ok
<eqisow> awesome
<ruisu> frlgx is a thing used by the card
<eqisow> glad it's workin for ya
<ruisu> so its ok
<ruisu> yeah thanks :D
<eqisow> np
<ruisu> doumo arigatou gozaimasu :D:D:D
<ikochang> hello all.  anyone with iptables knowledge here?
<ruisu> (very much thanks :D:D:D)
<ruisu> m nop
<ruisu> so, seeya
<Kwipper> I am a windows user and I just got kubuntu installed. I have never used anything outside of windows before and of course and I have a few questions.
<eqisow> fire away bud
<Kwipper> 1.) I found the area to switch the refresh rate, but no matter what resolution I choose, I can't change the refresh rate beyond 60 Hz.
<Kwipper> How do I fix this?
<eqisow> the easiest way, would be to open up konsole (should be in your K menu) and type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eqisow> when you get to the monitor portion you should can choose 'simple' and just tell it your monitor size
<rtg_> kwipper: Make sure your monitor is properly selected, and it supports refresh > 60
<Kwipper> I just got a message saying "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root"
<Kwipper> What is that?
<eqisow> ah, yeah
<eqisow> I'm sorry
<eqisow> you need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rtg_> heh, heh,  The first thing you learn about Linux is there's at least three ways to do anything!
<eqisow> and type your user password
<eqisow> sudo stands for super user do, and gives you admin access to the system
<Kwipper> Okay. I am at a new screen now
<Kwipper> It's asking to autodetect my hardware
<Kwipper> I hope this works with dell monitors
<eqisow> shouldn't be a prob
<Kwipper> How do I find my video card's bus identifier?
<roniez> hm..
<eqisow> leave it blank
<eqisow> it will auto detect
<eqisow> or at whatever it defaulted as
<eqisow> I prob told you the least friendly was to do it, but it was the first thing I thought of, heh
<eqisow> in fact, forget it, close that (very sorry)
<eqisow> just go to the K menu and find the control center
<eqisow> press the Administrator button at the bottom and enter your password
<eqisow> then go to the hardware tab
<eqisow> hit the configure button by monitor #1
<canllaith> Heya, if I wanted to remove kubuntu-desktop from an ubuntu system is there a single metapackage I can use to get rid of it all at once?
<eqisow> and select your monitor there. if it's a dell you should be able to find it
<eqisow> if not, pull down the generic list and select your monitors max res and refresh
<eqisow> canllaith, not that I'm aware of. then again, there's a lot I'm not aware of ;)
<eqisow> Kwipper, still with me?
<canllaith> I have KDE 3.5 compiled in /opt (I prefer to do it myself) so I thought I'd ditch the kubuntu packages :)
<canllaith> aha, removing kdelibs makes it pull all the rest out
<eqisow> lol, good job
<fakepatriot> uuuhhh...im new and i need some help
<eqisow> whatcha need fake?
<fakepatriot> i need help installing yakuake...
<eqisow> ok... what's the problem?
<fakepatriot> well first i downloaded the files
<fakepatriot> then i read one of them
<fakepatriot> told me to configure it or something like that
<fakepatriot> anyway
<fakepatriot> i did that
<fakepatriot> and then at the end it tells me there no acceptable C compiler found
<fakepatriot> i dont know what the hell that means but im really confused
<canllaith>  apt-get build-dep kdelibs
<canllaith> perhaps
<eqisow> err
<fakepatriot> ok ill try that
<canllaith> Since yakuake will also need devel libraries to build kde apps
<canllaith> (It's a konsole hack, isn't it?)
<canllaith> Unless I'm mistaking what it is
<eqisow> is there any particular reason you're compiling yakuake from source?
<eqisow> yeah, it's a pull down console
<eqisow> (F12)
<canllaith> I'm sure there would be a package for that
<fakepatriot> see the thing about that is i have no idea what your talking about...
<canllaith> fakepatriot: why have you downloaded it from kde-apps.org or wherever instead of using the packaging system to install it?
<canllaith> Like, adept or synaptic or whatever
<eqisow> try running apt-get install yakuake in konsole :)
<fakepatriot> ok about the "apt-get" thing
<fakepatriot> my brother was trying to help me out the other day
<fakepatriot> he wanted me to get some program
<fakepatriot> so that he could fix my problems from his computer
<fakepatriot> i dont know what its called
<fakepatriot> anyway
<eqisow> your first source for programs should be apt-get or adept, and most everything you need will be there :)
<fakepatriot> i ended up enabling stuff in adept
<fakepatriot> sounds simple enough
<fakepatriot> i followed the instructions
<fakepatriot> and now my shit doesnt work anymore
<fakepatriot> that was about 2 days ago
<fakepatriot> and i havent talked to my brother since
<fakepatriot> hes not off work otherwise id be asking him
<fakepatriot> but the other day he told me to ask around in the IRC channels...
<eqisow> I see I see
<eqisow> well something more specific than 'my shit don't work' would really be helpful :)
<fakepatriot> hehehe
<fakepatriot> well i do the whoel apt-get thing
<eqisow> right
<fakepatriot> and at the end i get a bunch of errors
<fakepatriot> uuuh..
<fakepatriot> here let me try to pull them up real quick...
<fakepatriot> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<fakepatriot> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<fakepatriot> fakepatriot@Sennheiser:~$ sudo apt-get build-dep kdelibs
<fakepatriot> Reading package lists... Done
<fakepatriot> Building dependency tree... Done
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restrictedsudo Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restrictedsudo_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/cp Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_cp_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy//etc/apt/sources.list Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy__etc_apt_sources.list_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<eqisow> do you have adept open?
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/Desktop/sources Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_Desktop_sources_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<fakepatriot> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<fakepatriot> that happens
<fakepatriot> no
<eqisow> ok, run sudo apt-get -f install
<fakepatriot> ok
<eqisow> this should clean up any dependency issues that exist
<fakepatriot> Reading package lists... Done
<fakepatriot> Building dependency tree... Done
<fakepatriot> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 67 not upgraded.
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restrictedsudo Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restrictedsudo_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/cp Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_cp_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy//etc/apt/sources.list Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy__etc_apt_sources.list_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/Desktop/sources Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_Desktop_sources_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<fakepatriot> that happenned
<eqisow> whoom ok chill
<Snake__> !amarok
<ubotu> hmm... amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<Snake__> grr
<eqisow> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<eqisow> try following that advice ;)
<fakepatriot> that doesnt work
<canllaith> put 'sudo' first
<eqisow> aye, what can said
<fakepatriot> i am not that dumb
<eqisow> lol, no offense meant. you said you were new :p
<canllaith> Dude, if you want some help we're gonna suggest stuff. Sort of that's how it works
<fakepatriot> hehe
<fakepatriot> none taken
<fakepatriot> well suggest stuff
<fakepatriot> and ill tell you if i tried it or not
<canllaith> We are, 'I tried that' is a better answer than 'I'm not dumb' :P
<canllaith> How doesn't it work? Do you get the permission denied error or the file not found error?
<eqisow> ok, so is everything working ok except the updater?
<canllaith> (or another one entirely?)
<fakepatriot> uuhhh...this happens when i run apt-get update
<fakepatriot> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  restrictedsudo/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<fakepatriot> Reading package lists... Done
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restrictedsudo Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restrictedsudo_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/cp Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_cp_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy//etc/apt/sources.list Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy__etc_apt_sources.list_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/Desktop/sources Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_Desktop_sources_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restrictedsudo Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restrictedsudo_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/cp Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_cp_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy//etc/apt/sources.list Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy__etc_apt_sources.list_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/Desktop/sources Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_Desktop_sources_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fakepatriot> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<fakepatriot> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<canllaith> wow ok, maybe you should use a pastebin :)
<eqisow> dude, all those errors are the same. no need for all of that ;)
<fakepatriot> yeah i was doing that with my bro
<canllaith> Perhaps he could use the sources.list generator to ix that up, eqisow ?
<canllaith> s/ix/fix/
<nalioth> fakepatriot: um, did the /topic get by you?
<nalioth> fakepatriot: the part about | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<eqisow> fake, are you running dapper or breezy?
<fakepatriot> breezy
<fakepatriot> oh we were doing that sources.list thing too...
<gmbazillion> Okay
<gmbazillion> I have the refresh rate problem fixed now
<gmbazillion> Now lets get some other things working
<eqisow> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gmbazillion> 2.) I have an soundblaster audigy 4. How do I get it to produce sound.
<eqisow> try using that fake, and past whatever it gives you into your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<eqisow> and then run an update from adept
<fakepatriot> ok cool ill tell you if it works
<BobLoblaw> dapper doesn't want to resize my ntfs partition to save its life, and its also the most ambiguous fricken wizard ever. what are my options now?
<eqisow> what are you using to try and resize it Bob?
<BobLoblaw> just the installer
<eqisow> gmb, I'm not sure bud. I'm trying to see what I can find out
<billytwowilly> what is a good kde frontend for sane?
<BobLoblaw> like i burned flight 6 of dapper i believe
<BobLoblaw> then i want it to massage my winxp partition to a lower size
<eqisow> umm, eithe rpartition magic in windows, or you could try qtparted in a linux live CD like Knoppix
<billytwowilly> kooka.. oh right..
<BobLoblaw> yeah, i guess ill try qtparted unless pm doesnt have some sort of demo
<BobLoblaw> but yeah, in the wizard, "New Partition Size" in the Guided install doesnt really inform the user whether the size is going to be of the original partition (usually windows) or the to be created partition (linux)
<fakepatriot> ok i did what you said, now what?
<rtg_> I got a question on updates:
<Bladesonfire> Hi, does anyone know how to put the Kubuntu installer on a USB flash drive?
<rtg_> If I run update-manager on an ubuntu 5.10 system, will it give me the option to update to kubuntu 6.06?
<canllaith> If you run update-manager -d it will
<canllaith> from the command line
<Bladesonfire> rtg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<rtg_> thanks.  I'll give it a try on my laptop, which has been running breezy for 6 months now...
<rtg_> I read that web page, but it didn't mention anything about having a choice of 'flavor' of the new release.
<rtg_> The developers must be woring overtime now.  I installed beta2, which was releassed april 28, and adept updateer is telling me there are 195 packages to upgrade today!
<Bladesonfire> I like this distro plenty
<rtg_> <Bladesonfire: I think I saw something on the wiki about a netinstall from a USB flash drive.  I don't think it's an official option, but somebody put it together...
<billytwowilly> hi, with some kde apps (like konqueror) and with azureus I can't click on some stuff in dapper. ie. when azureus pops up an error I mouse over the "hide" button, which shows it is selected, but it won't click. How do I fix this?
<canllaith> http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<billytwowilly> also, where can I get extra applets for kde? kde.com is down...
<canllaith> I think that's the instructions for putting the installer onto the key...
<canllaith> Ah, ignore me - it's not.
<CheeseBurgerMan> billytwowilly: 'sudo apt-get install kicker-applets' and kde-apps.org
<billytwowilly> thanks.
<billytwowilly> any idea on the problems with stuff not clicking? it happens in konqueror too with the google search thing. I can type stuff in the search box but It won't recognize I hit enter..
<rtg_> I haven't encountered that one.  Did you search the buglist? has it been posted yet?
<CheeseBurgerMan> billytwowilly: No, I don't use dapper, not sure whats wrong.
<billytwowilly> it's minor, but irritating... I hope it gets fixed by release..
<Lorenzod> billytwowilly: I've also noticed that. Have you checked the changelog for KDE 3.5.3?
<Lorenzod> I see that another of my irritations will be fixed for 3.5.3 at least: kontact (kmail) losing folder settings.
<billytwowilly> Lorenzod: nope. I only noticed it with azureus, so figured it was an azureus bug, but then konqueror did it too. just figured out it was kubuntu related now;)
<rtg_> I searched launchpad for 'buttons not clickable' and found 6 items.  you shouls review them and post your comments, or post a fresh one if none of those really describe your situation.
<Lorenzod> Yeah, it's worth a report if none exists.
<rtg_> Gotta restart X to try some new settings...
<billytwowilly> is there a way to get kwallet to ask for my password when I log in?
<billytwowilly> or better yet, just open the wallet when I log in?
* winXperts wonders out loud if you guys have a preferred and "FAST" web browser 
<winXperts> specs on the machine piii 700mhz 256 mb's of ram
<Bladesonfire> Opera
<CheeseBurgerMan> Konqueror
<winXperts> right now testing konq, opera, galeon, and firefox
<winXperts> so far opera seems faster
<Bladesonfire> And uses less RAM than Firefox
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes,  it does.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I find it faster, but tend to use konqueror
<CheeseBurgerMan> If you use Opera, the beta of version 9 is ver nice.
<CheeseBurgerMan> very*
<Bladesonfire> Yeah, I'm kinda biased
<Bladesonfire> I've been using Opera since 6.x
<winXperts> :)
<Bladesonfire> And since I use to always switch between Windows/Linux, it was nice having consistency
<CheeseBurgerMan> I used it since 8.0 ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> But konqueror ousted it. :P
<winXperts> have 9 beta on this lappy the older one has the 8 release
<winXperts> thank guys will keep testing
<BobLoblaw> opera is nice
<BobLoblaw> however a lot of the defaults are lame
<BobLoblaw> and a lot of options i end up turning off
<BobLoblaw> like thumbnailing every effing page
<Bladesonfire> Thumbnailing?
<Bladesonfire> Oh, when you mouseover a tab?
<Trae> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/6336/uglywindow0wh.png
<Trae> Ok, put on your thick skin here KDE people
<Trae> ;)
<Trae> I actually should probably take this to #kde-devel
<Bladesonfire> Well, I still like Konq > Naut ;)
<BobLoblaw> Naut doesnt rate
<BobLoblaw> :D
<BobLoblaw> Trae: yeah, kde-devel would probably want to hear it, also, i would imagine this stuff is gone in KDE4 if not some other theme
<BobLoblaw> Trae: but its "inconsistent" :)
<Trae> talking to those guys now
<Trae> thanks
<BobLoblaw> Trae: also, consistency is sometimes bad. like the KDE icons in that scrshot you made, they're all the same damn colour. its very hard to differentiate between them
<BobLoblaw> contrast this with the defaults for FF
<BobLoblaw> #kde-artists have improved this though
<Trae> BobLoblaw, I'm just getitng things setup here in KDE
<Trae> BobLoblaw, trying to switch from GNOEM
<Trae> gnome even
<BobLoblaw> Trae: yeah, i understand, welcome to the party. i just like to argue :D
<Trae> heheh
<BobLoblaw> im also a newb in many ways
<Trae> well, at least I tried to lay out my issues in a screenshot to educate
<Trae> instead of just going...
<Trae> KDE sucks
<Trae> heh
<BobLoblaw> yeah exactly
<Snake__> Any dapper runners in here?
<Trae> which a lot of uninformed people might do
<BobLoblaw> too many people do that
<Trae> Snake__, nod
<Snake__> Trae: can you find flashplugin-nonfree in the repos?
<Trae> BobLoblaw, those same people don't realize that in that vain(vein?) gnome sucks too.
<Trae> Snake__, yah
<Trae> Snake__, enable universe and multiverse
* Snake__ thought he did..
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Trae> ubotu, tell Snake__ about flash
<Trae> :)
<Snake__> Trae: I know about flash, hence where I got the package name ;)
<Trae> Snake__, hehehe, sorry
<Trae> Snake__, just wanted to poke ubotu
<Snake__> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<BobLoblaw> Trae: yeah, Gnome LOOKS great, but form follows function :)
<Trae> heh
<Trae> :/
<Trae> 24 hours and I'm already missing gnome.
<Trae> :(
<Trae> you can lead a horse to water....
<Trae> heh
<Trae> what's so funny is...
<Trae> I ran KDE for like 3 years
<Trae> from 99-2002 or so
<Snake__> ah ha
<Trae> switched to gnome, and I've been trying to go back to KDE but can't
<Trae> I KNOW kde is superior in terms of function
<Lorenzod> Trae: I've been running Gnome for the last two years.
<Snake__> Gnome is pretty good
<Trae> I KNOW it!
<Trae> things like...
<Trae> right click maximize button
<Trae> in kwin
<Trae> just rox
<Snake__> Trae: I feel programs are built better in gnome personally
<Trae> Snake__, nod
<Lorenzod> Well, Gnome and Xfce..
<rtg_> I'm just the opposite.  Been running KDE for 5+ years
<Trae> rtg_, and keep trying to switch to gnome?
<Trae> hehe
<Snake__> I love KDE to death, but GTK seems to have much more stable aps
<rtg_> every year or so, I try out a gnome-based distro
<Trae> rtg_, yup
<rtg_> I usually last a few hours before I'm disgusted.
<Trae> rtg_, how old are you?
<rtg_> 55
<Trae> rtg_, ahhaha, that's the problem.
<Snake__> Hehe
<Trae> rtg_, I'm 37
<Trae> rtg_, we are too old and set in our ways
<Lorenzod> I personally like both Gnome and KDE
<Snake__> I'm 16...
<Snake__> :)
<rtg_> Gnome looks like it was designed by l33t gamers...
<Trae> rtg_, *chuckle*
<Lorenzod> But their are some KDE apps that are much more mature than Gnome counterparts.
<Trae> Lorenzod, true
<Trae> Lorenzod, computers suck.
<Trae> :)
<Lorenzod> And it happens that I need those apps.
<Lorenzod> lol
<rtg_> I hear both projects are trying to support the other's applications...
<BobLoblaw> too many things in gnome make me think they are completely high
<Lorenzod> rtg_: yes, but I've heard those things before.
<rtg_> My son is 22, and I gave him an ubuntu system.
<Snake__> Kate is godly.
<Snake__> Just to sum it up.
<Pher> one thing I like about kde is they package libraries together, so artwork is really in one thing, gnome has 30 different dependences
<rtg_> he got mad at me when he saw my kubuntu system a few weeks later....
<Lorenzod> Kate stinks, but I wish it didn't.
<BobLoblaw> like, i hate the letter K. I think little leprechaun feet are hilarious. but KDE is still wicked in so many ways.
<Lorenzod> I'm trying to like kate.
<Snake__> Lorenzod: how could you say that??
<rtg_> Why didn't you give me the better one!!!
<Snake__> Lorenzod: that is the best prog ive ever programmed in.
<Lorenzod> Hm.. It does not compare to Vim.
<Lorenzod> But I wish it would.
<Snake__> I dont like vim for 1 reason: I cant highlight.
<Lorenzod> I want a *modern* editor. I've been using Vim since back in my Amiga days.
<rtg_> I got a serious question....
<Snake__> I cant hightlight and backspace
<Snake__> and that makes me made
<Snake__> mad*
<Lorenzod> Vim highlights perfectly.
<rtg_> Just ttried to update kubuntu 5.10 to 6.06
<Lorenzod> Maybe you need to edit your .vimrc
<Trae> "Torn between two lovers, feeling like a fool, loving you both, is breaking all the rules..."  rtg_
<Snake__> I've never messed with the .vimrc
<Trae> rtg_, remember that song? heh
<rtg_> failes at the first step:  gksudo command not found...
<Trae> ok
<Trae> let me play with some different themes
<Trae> maybe that's the problem
<Lorenzod> Trae: bah, stop being sentimental. It's possible to love to at the same time ;-)
<Trae> Lorenzod, *chuckle*
<Lorenzod> **two, i mean
<Lorenzod> I'm losing literacy at an alarming rate these days..
<Snake__> I wish launchcast worked in kubuntu :(
<rtg_> not that familiar with that one.  I'm more of a Steven Stills fan myself...  "If you're not with the one...
<Lorenzod> Trae: one thing I've noticed: any time I'm using KDE I read up about new Gnome features and go *wow*.
<Lorenzod> But if I'm using Gnome, I keep hearing about all these new great things in KDE.
<Lorenzod> So I keep jumping back and forth..
<Trae> Lorenzod, yah
<Trae> Lorenzod, did I mention that computers suck?
<Trae> :/
<Lorenzod> Trae: yes you did, and yes they do..
<Trae> The OS and the DE etc get in the way IMHO
<Trae> no matter what OS you use
<Trae> there is no silver bullet
<Lorenzod> I wish Xfce could become the *one* desktop to rule them all.
<Trae> heh
<Lorenzod> I would laugh my head off.
<Trae> too funny
<Lorenzod> After all the corporate backing into Gnome,
<Lorenzod> and all the development effort into KDE,
<Trae> nod
<Trae> and here comes the tortise
<Lorenzod> Trae: too true.
<Lorenzod> Steady, slow paced, it overtakes them both.. :-D
<rtg_> what's Xfce?  another desktop, or a simpler window manager?
<Pher> light wm
<Lorenzod> rtg_: a lightweight desktop. It's used by xubuntu.
<Lorenzod> It's more than a wm.
<rtg_> I just heard about xubuntu and edubuntu today...
<Lorenzod> Nowadays it even has a filemanager that wasn't coded by mongrels on crack.
<Trae> ok, gotta get some sleep
<Trae> you guys take care
<Trae> bbl
<Bladesonfire> Anyone here try out Kororaa?
<Snake__> How can I see what my net's name server is?
<_gustavo> hola a todos
<regeya> I'm so glad you didn't do that in #ubuntu _gustavo...wait, _gustavo is gone.
<rtg_> snake: still here?
<rtg_> cat /etc/resolv.conf will tell you what nameserver you're currently using...
<Snake__> rtg_: sup
<Snake__> rtg_: ah, I got it :)
<rtg_> Apparently you're auto config via DHCP, you didn't set it yourself??
<Pher> does kubuntu do 3d accel for ati radeon cards?
<Pher> under freebsd I used the radeon driver for X, wasn't sure if kubuntu had it as well before I started messing too much
<rtg_> On my kubuntu 5.10 system, I'm trying the 'dapperupgrade' procedure...
<rtg_> pher: try the liveCD first...
<Pher> let me know how it goes, I may try it in a few days
<Pher> I already have kubuntu installed, using it now
<rtg_> First discovery:  update-manager is a gnome application, it isn't on the kubuntu distro...
<rtg_> so I had to install it with adept.  It brought 22 other packages with it...
<rtg_> when I ran it, it does offer the option to upggrade to 6.06, but it calls it ubuntu 6.06!
<rtg_> I'll be bummed if after reboot it wakes up in gnome...
<regeya> rtg_:  I wouldn't worry too much.  kubuntu *is* ubuntu.
<regeya> kubuntu is ubuntu with a different set of desktop packages.
<rtg_> I hope it looks at what I've got, and upates in the same family...
<rtg_> I gotta get some sleep.  The update is going to take four hours to download, so I'll check it in the morning...
<Pher> ok
<Lynoure> a-priori_: nice nick :)
<a-priori_> thanks :)
<petsei> hello :)
<Hobbsee> hi petsei
<Marcos> hi, i'm new in kubuntu and i have troubles installing a router
<_bbeck> join #kde
<Marcos> the router is smartAx 810
<samad> hey i'm having some trouble playing mpg's in kaffeine
<samad> i get audio but no visual
<apricot> a firewall for kde?
<Lynoure> Guarddog comes up on google, at leat
<DeadS0ul1`> does juk's musicbrainz feature work for any of you?
<Lynoure> I don't even know what juk is
<DeadS0ul1`> mp3 player, like amarok
<Lynoure> Is it default on Breezy?
* Lynoure has just used Dapper, and not for very long
<DeadS0ul> it's teh default in kde
<Lynoure> weird, I don't see it in the menus in dapper kubuntu
<Lynoure> instead there is amarok
<DeadS0ul> try using musicbrainz to fill in your tags
<Lynoure> DeadS0ul: I assume that's what he was trying. No musicbrainz on dapper either (not installed by default, I mean). Is it better than amarok, IYO?
<DeadS0ul> musicbrainz is not a program, it's a service sorta like wikipeidia
<DeadS0ul> uh, more like cddb/gracenote
<Lynoure> I meant juk in general...
<DeadS0ul> ...yeah probably not,, i think I had to apt-get it
<samad> i'm having some trouble playing mpg's in kaffeine; i get audio but no visual feedback
<samad> i'm running breezy 5.10 ppc
<petsei> hello:) sorry little crash :(
<samad> me too
<treakath> hey
<treakath> how are you all
<jtmoney> is there any advantage to running 6.06 beta 2 over 5.10 with using apt-get to install kubuntu-desktop?
<Lynoure> For me it was getting xserver to work with X600 out of the box :)
<Lynoure> So, the answer is, just there are some advantages, at least for some people. But Dapper _is_ beta, and can still behave like beta and gets updates about every day, and those can be a hassle for some people
* Lynoure is no ubuntu expert, though
<Lynoure> jtmoney: Did that anser your question at all?
<ThreeFinity> Hi all. Got a couple Q's for ya.
<ThreeFinity> Never used Ubuntu or any related products, jsut linux(slack,drake,RH,gentoo and the like).
<ThreeFinity> I've got an ATI Radeon video card and an AMD64 bit CPU. I'd like to optimize use of both of those
<ThreeFinity> is kubuntu 64bit ?
<Lynoure> ThreeFinity: I know nothing about AMD64 but which radeon?
<ThreeFinity> or in a 64bit flavor?
<ThreeFinity> radeon 9250 SE
<ThreeFinity> Just wondering how stable is kubuntu as well.
<Lynoure> There are 64bit images, too, I think
<ThreeFinity> I'd like to install it and install cedega and run my games and stuff from a linu platform
<ThreeFinity> linux*
<Lynoure> Depends on whether you'll go for stable of beta...
<ThreeFinity> meh I can work with either
<Lynoure> s/of/or
<ThreeFinity> easier to type "or*"
<ThreeFinity> lol
* ThreeFinity is an abvious windows user
<ThreeFinity> obviou*
<ThreeFinity> obvious**
<Lynoure> breezer is more stable, dapper is more new, but alas, beta.
<ThreeFinity> hmm
<Lynoure> ** is redeundant :)
<Lynoure> gosh I'm typoish today :)
<ThreeFinity> heh I'm on a platform written in C+, don't talk to me about redundant.
<ThreeFinity> windows is so....gay
<ThreeFinity> but I've never found a stable linux OS for what I like to do
<ThreeFinity> it's always like a 3 day battle with something I need to work so I just say screw it and go back to windows lol
<ThreeFinity> although I usually fix the problem first
<Lynoure> I solved my problem for keeping windows around for games only
<ThreeFinity> for/by
<Lynoure> (and occasionaly technical help for the windows world)
<ThreeFinity> heh
<ThreeFinity> meh I'm too lazy to really dual boot alot to switch between games and graphic design mode
<ThreeFinity> I game alot
<Lynoure> I tend to either play or work :)
<ThreeFinity> just tired of window's flaws
<Lynoure> A lot of both but not overlappingly
<ThreeFinity> lol
<ThreeFinity> would be nice to be a paid game reviewer
<DeadS0ul> if I install a programfrom tar? what path do I specify whenI do ./configure
<Lynoure> ThreeFinity: Same here, I'd do away with it if I were not adventure game addict... but as StartForce is now annoyingly common in adventure games, that day might come, still :/
<ThreeFinity> StartForce?
<Lynoure> DeadS0ul: Which path... for what? To be installed into? That's up to you.
<ThreeFinity> btw: "Kubuntu also provieds security updates for 18 months after each releasea," somebody should proofread the release notes
<DeadS0ul> it's a kde program
<Lynoure> ThreeForce: Nasty driver for copyrestriction :/
<ThreeFinity> radeon?
<ThreeFinity> yeah I hear they have alot of issues with linux
<ThreeFinity> greedy bastages
<Lynoure> StarForce, not Radeon :)
<ThreeFinity> never heard heard of it
<ThreeFinity> still say radeon is greedy though
<Lynoure> Though I like to keep away from BOC (binary only crap) on linux side
<ThreeFinity> source is your friend
<ThreeFinity> heh
<Lynoure> That's why I went for dapper. Works beautifully with my X600 :)
* ThreeFinity shudders at the famed "rpm" packages in RH
<ThreeFinity> well this room seems nicer then the gentoo room that's for sure lol
<ThreeFinity> I noticed *buntu is debian based.
<ThreeFinity> Will that cause alot of lerning new commands and make it hard to find packages?
<ThreeFinity> learning*
<imbrandon> nope ;)
<imbrandon> just learn apt-get
<Lynoure> ThreeFinity: Not in my opinion, but I had used debian for long (I'm thinking about the times when I started)
<ThreeFinity> heh
<ThreeFinity> apt-get is on gentoo too
<ThreeFinity> sort of
<ThreeFinity> it's "emerge"
<Lynoure> ThreeFinity: There are many gui things for that, but even if you go the comandline way, it's apt-get install/remove  and apt-cache search/show   that you'll prolly just need
<ThreeFinity> meh well should I go kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<DeadS0ul> apt is so sweet
<ThreeFinity> I like KDE's showiness
<Lynoure> Depends on whether you prefer KDE or Gnome
<ThreeFinity> not sure lol
<ThreeFinity> gnome 2+ was pretty smooth
<Lynoure> You can switch later, it's not like it's signed in blood :)
<ThreeFinity> [10:14pm]  [Personal Notice]  Ubugtu: Error: Error getting Gnome bug #2: NotFound <-- lol
<ThreeFinity> do the packages come with the cd?
<ThreeFinity> or do I gotta do it all manually?
<ThreeFinity> is there a WM switcher tool?
<deepwoodz> I'm using opera and it will not play sound for youtube videos or anything else that has to deal with flash
<Lynoure> ThreeFinity: I'm not sure.
<Lynoure> I went for KDa after years with Gnome and have been happy so far (couple of weeks)
<ThreeFinity> wow
<ThreeFinity> somebody REALLY needs to look over the release ntoes page
<ThreeFinity> notes8
<ThreeFinity> I clicked the downloading and installing link up top
<ThreeFinity> and it gave me a 404 object not found
<ThreeFinity> lol
<ThreeFinity> but the object does in fact exist...I was just reading it
<corey> ugh
<corey> whenever i go to connect to a server kbear crashes :(
<ThreeFinity> well hello to you too corey
<corey> ;P
<ThreeFinity> kbear? isn't that a radio station in texas or something?
<corey> idk what happened
<corey> no its an ftp client
<ThreeFinity> oh lol k
<corey> i had it open then firefox locked up i had to restart
<ThreeFinity> check the error log?
<corey> now it crashes each time i try and connect to a server
<Lynoure> corey: anything in .xsession-errors?
<ThreeFinity> you restarted your comp cause firefox locked up ?
<corey> yea it locked up the whole thing
<corey> i couldnt open terminal or anything
<ThreeFinity> did ya try ctrl+alt+backspace?
<ThreeFinity> that's the kill command for X
<ThreeFinity> if it works then it sure beats destroying your filesystem integrity
<corey> yep
<corey> it didnt
<ThreeFinity> wow that sucks. def check your error logs lol
<ThreeFinity> other then that I'm no linux guru
<ThreeFinity> so um can't relaly help ya :/
<ThreeFinity> really*
<ThreeFinity> anybody know the diff between hoary and breezy?
<I_am_Abib> so.. suppose I wanted to mount an NTFS drive just to read and share over the network..
<I_am_Abib> any ideas?
<ThreeFinity> is it a local drive you're trying to share with the network or a network drive you're trying to mount/read?
<corey> gosh
<corey> i unstainlled it and reinstalled it still crashes
<ThreeFinity> got all your drivers updated?
<ThreeFinity> erm nvm
<ThreeFinity> that's a silly windows question
* SillySquirrel chirps @ corey
<corey> ?
<SillySquirrel> Hmmm so firefox crashes or kbear crashes?
<Lynoure> time for my podcast walk :)
<SillySquirrel> ?
<Lynoure> Have fun, ppl :)
<SillySquirrel> wtf is a podcast walk? lol
<SillySquirrel> tc n have fun
* SillySquirrel is still curious
* SillySquirrel is like the alst person on eath without some sort of pod
<Lynoure> SillySquirrel: walking the same route again and again -> boring, podcasts make it more entertaining
<SillySquirrel> ohhhhh, ipod's can recieve streaming music wirelessly?
<Lynoure> SillySquirrel: my 'pod' is a secondhan 256M muvo, so not much :)
<SillySquirrel> heh I had a minidisc walkman, cops stole it when they impounded the car >_<
<Lynoure> No, I download podcasts into it manually (or semi, ipodder is nice)
<SillySquirrel> ah cool
<Lynoure> But someday I'll want a ogg capable player, just last time trying to get one went badly (samsung player claimed it could, couldn't and weren't even linux friendly)
<SillySquirrel> ouch
<SillySquirrel> it's ok
<SillySquirrel> the sony MD walkman I got
<SillySquirrel> wasn't even WINDOWS friewndly
<SillySquirrel> *-w
<SillySquirrel> it only worked on SP1 Windows XP lol
<SillySquirrel> tried it on SP2 and win2k and it crashed the box
<SillySquirrel> and sony's headphones break easy
* SillySquirrel reminds himself to stop buying sony
<SillySquirrel> sony ate my cat :/
<SillySquirrel> oh wait sorry that was a pitbull named sonny
<SillySquirrel> lol
<SillySquirrel> hmm hmmm hmmmm
<SillySquirrel> can't decide...ubuntu or kubuntu :/
<SillySquirrel> guess i'll go with good ole gnome =D since I sued KDE forever
<SillySquirrel> used*
<SillySquirrel> lol
<SillySquirrel> wouldn't get muh out of suing(?) an open source nonprofit org
<imbrandon> kubuntu rox
<imbrandon> ;)
<SillySquirrel> any diff from ubuntu ? other then KDE
<trinidad> help
<SillySquirrel> i'll try trinidad
<trinidad> after installing kubuntu from base ubuntu install, i can't get the login manager to open
* SillySquirrel dissapears
<trinidad> im trying to change the look and feel of the login manager, but it doesn't run
<trinidad> i can change the splash but not the login manager
<trinidad> this holds true for both kde and gnome desktops
<trinidad> the login manager link try's to start but dies before opening the window
<SillySquirrel> check your X error logs?
<trinidad> where is that?
<SillySquirrel> btw does kubuntu include gnome?
<SillySquirrel> sec
<trinidad> don't think so
<SillySquirrel> [10:20pm]  (Lynoure) corey: anything in .xsession-errors?
<SillySquirrel> check there
<SillySquirrel> lol
<trinidad> i started with ubuntu 5.10 then installed kubuntu through synaptic
<trinidad> brb lemme check the log
<protocol1> imbrandon, yes indeed....i like kubuntu
<trinidad> could not access GDM configuration file
<trinidad> where is this file?
<trinidad> maybe i need to sudo it
<trinidad> brb
<deepwoodz> my flashplayer plays videos but no sound any clue why?
<trinidad> that didn't work
<trinidad> any thoughts
<trinidad> ?
<trinidad> ok i can see the gdm.conf file
<trinidad> any pointers to where i can change the accessibility of it
<trinidad> ?
<JazzeD> hi
<JazzeD> could any one help me in the x server my administrator mode does not seem 2 work
<JazzeD> though su works
<JazzeD> kubuntu 5.10
<sword-> hey guys
<sword-> how many times do you all have stability problems w/ your system
<sword-> i notice firefox freezes on me once in a while...just a sec ago i had to restart X because of it
<sword-> somewhat annoying
<fatejudger> that's because firefox is crap
<sword-> well what browser do you use
<sword-> please don't say mozilla
<SillySquirrel> lol fatejudger firefox owns on windows
<fatejudger> SillySquirrel: Kubuntu isn't Windows
<SillySquirrel> really?wow I'm a noob been usin kubuntu all thsi time thinking it was windows
<SillySquirrel> didn't MS make Mac OSX ?
<fatejudger> can you spell?
<sword> hmm x randomly rebooted
<fatejudger> seriously, you're not funny, and you're certainly not smart
<SillySquirrel> lol you're judging how smart I am based upon a few typo's. Now who's not smart?
<sword> heh
<fatejudger> sword: have you ever used Konqueror?
<I_am_Abib> oh no efight
<fatejudger> SillySquirrel: this discussion is absurd
<SillySquirrel> lol
<SillySquirrel> don't tell me...
<sword> not much - java and flash apps fuck up in it
<SillySquirrel> you're the one that started it fatejudger
<fatejudger> sword: oh yeah, in what instance?
<fatejudger> sword: flash and java work perfectly for me
<sword> its moreso java applications, java chat apps or when i do yahoo chess or something
<sword> could be my config
<sword> might give it a second shot
<fatejudger> sword: java isn't enabled by default
<fatejudger> sword: you have to enable it, which is very simple
<sword> yeah i know
<fatejudger> sword: you also need to make sure that your java install is good
<sword> i installed it from scratch (java)
<fatejudger> sword: using the proprietary one is a good idea
<sword> it doesnt mess up in firefox
<fatejudger> sword: I use seveas' package
<sword> link?
<sword> another thing, you never get sync problems with flash apps dude?
<sword> lke if you go to youtube
<Broxtor> for the ones who are interested: A solution to non-working sound of a pinnacle tv card in Dapper can be found here:
<Broxtor> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/8786/Pinnacle-PCTV-Rave-TV-Karte-ohne-Ton.html
<I_am_Abib> :( could someone help me with mounting an ntfs drive?
<fatejudger> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<stargater> hi
<SillySquirrel> Hi :)
<cmp> Hello
<cmp> How can I deactivate to synchronise the clock with ntp.ubuntu... at startup? Bacause I have only a dialin modem
<stargater> HMM can not make a update kubuntu 5.10 kde to kde 3.5.x
<stargater> a false or interrupt server files
<protocol1> cmp, there  should a wiki doc on doing that
<protocol1> look in wiki
<protocol1> there shoud be a script for that you can set
<stargater> yes i have look
<stargater> it not work here
<stargater> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<protocol1> Im using 3.4.3
<ninHer> hi all
<protocol1> stargater, If  I add those repositories will it up my version of kubuntu?
<Lorenzod> Hm.. I'm experiencing semi-regular keyboard lock-ups.
<Lorenzod> Changing IM from XIM->SCIM seems to solve the problem.
<Lorenzod> But does anybody know how I can set SCIM to always be the default IM?
<stargater> no
<stargater> ahh kde 3.5.2 is aviable not the 3.5.1
<cfraz89> hi
<stargater> hi cfraz89
<protocol1> stargater, why does that url that you just posted only have 3.5.1?
<stargater> ? you mean what
<stargater> sorry
<protocol1> so its possible to get the latest kde to work on breezy
<stargater>  i have add the /etc/apt/source.list
<Lorenzod> protocol1: go to http://kubuntu.org. I think you'll find breezy packages there..
<stargater> and apt-get update / upgrade
<protocol1> ok cool...thanks
<stargater> but i not sure , i must reboot to see a new kde version is running or installing
<stargater> reboot
<stargater> re
<stargater> not kde 3.5
<stargater> :(
<stargater> anyone have update kde to a new 3.5.2 ?
<cfraz89> i have it
<cfraz89> in dapper
<stargater> in 5.10
<cfraz89> oh
<stargater> dapper can i not install
<stargater> the beta 1 have distroy my patitions ( oh good my files delete an i have no update ) :-)
<ccc_> stargater: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<stargater> beta 2 installing is hanging up to 15% the /root filepartion are false => say me the installer :(
<stargater> ccc_:  i have this do, but not working
<stargater> Kcontrol said me a kde 3.4.x version number
<cfraz89> did you use the livecd installer, or standalone?
<ccc_> then you did something wrong. it works ;)
<stargater> cfraz89:  the livecd isntaller
<cfraz89> that might be why
<cfraz89> i think the standalone one works much better in partitioning
<stargater> ccc_:  ok, but what make a wrong
<stargater> add the wget und sudo the gpg and apt-get update / upgrade
<cfraz89> did youadd the source?
<stargater> sure in a /etc/apt/source.list
<cfraz89> ok
<stargater> 4 dep urls
<cfraz89> if you want to go to dapper try the standalone installer
<stargater> cfraz89:  ok, but i waiting for a finel dapper
<DeadS0ul> hopefully they upgrade the kernel to 2.6.16 =D
<cfraz89> ok
<stargater> DeadS0ul:  why ? i think it whas better, kubuntu make better kernel for desktop ( farster boot, etc)
<stargater> kde = more clearn in the app, more defoult setting(e.d shortcuts etc), better look & feel
<stargater> gnome is realy clean but slow (i feel it) kde have more power but it is toooooo bloadet
<stargater> my main os is ZETA (developet from BeOS) and testing HAIKU
<stargater> this i realy speed os
<stargater> re
<stargater> laptop battery is over
<stargater> anyone said ?
<DeadS0ul> stargater: =O I dunno, i just like the lastest and greatest
<stargater> DeadS0ul:  the lastest ?
<DeadS0ul> yeah
<stargater> sorry = lastest of what ?
<DeadS0ul> kernel, libs, kde..
<DeadS0ul> udev
<thug> hi all
<stargater> DeadS0ul:  ah ok
<stargater> you mean the latest of dapper ?
<cfraz89> lol same
<stargater> :-)
<cfraz89> i die of internal agony until i have latest of everything
<stargater> so reboot and working , cu later
<DeadS0ul> cfraz89: explains why you know xserver-xgl config haha
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> cant wait until nvidia supports aiglx
<Den> Hi - Can someone help me figure out how to see the videos at http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxtag.org%2F2006%2Fde%2Fhome%2Fvideo%2Fplaylists.html&langpair=de%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=%2Flanguage_tools, or, er, http://www.linuxtag.org/2006/de/home/video/playlists.html
<Den> I'm using Kaffine, but it can't handle the playlist or fluendo.com url
<Den> Can anyone help with that?
<Den> ??
<Den> Anyone here?
<cfraz89> the first link looks broken
<cfraz89> as in the link to the stream from first link
<Den> cfraz89: it's supposed to be a google translate link
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> i think the stream is broken
<cfraz89> http://stream.fluendo.com:8806 doesnt work
<Den> oh.
<cfraz89> has it started yet?
<Den> don't know
<cfraz89> maybe it hasnt started yet
<protocol1> how do I check which version of kde im currently running
<cfraz89> oh i see
<cfraz89> 3-6 may
<cfraz89> today is 7th
<protocol1> via command line if possible
<cfraz89> i think your too late
<cfraz89> protocol1: kde-config -v
<Den> The LinuxTag conference goes on until Saturday. Talks that take place in the main conference room can be watched online via a free Webcast (instructions in German).
<protocol1> ok
<cfraz89> today is sunday?
<Den> cfraz89: Do you think it was a _live_ webcast, not a video archive of tehtalks?
<jpatrick> cfraz89: yes
<cfraz89> okay
<cfraz89> thanks, im not crazy
<cfraz89> Den, yeah, definitely live
<protocol1> it says my version is 3.4.3
<Den> cfraz89: thanks
<cfraz89> np
<protocol1> what are the steps to update to the latest?
<protocol1> is breezy only capable of handling kde 3.4.3?
<cfraz89> protocol1: try http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<hastesaver> protocol1, I'm running 3.5.2
<DeadS0ul> hey cfraz89: have you seen metamonitor?
<n3storm> hi everyone
<cfraz89> what is that?
<protocol1> ok
<protocol1> after I update my kde do I reboot my system or do I just log out and log back in?
<DeadS0ul> restart x
<DeadS0ul> no need to reboot all of kde
<DeadS0ul> the whole system even
<protocol1> ok
<protocol1> thanks you for the help
<protocol1> thank*
<hastesaver> protocol1, just log out, and hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, and wait for it to come back, then log in
<n3storm> somebody knows how may I compile a kde app so it is installed like other kde apps in kubuntu?
<n3storm> configure --???
<protocol1> brb need to reboot now
<n3storm> I was told a couple of weeks ago but I didn't write it down so I forgot
<n3storm> :(
<cfraz89> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<jpatrick> n3storm: ./configure --prefix=/usr
<n3storm> cfraz89:
<n3storm> jpatrick: hey
<n3storm> thanks
<n3storm> :)
<jpatrick> hi n3storm
<jpatrick> n3storm: what app is it?
<cfraz89> :)
<cfraz89> installing kompile might help
<cfraz89> it makes compiling perty
<n3storm> :) Koverartist
<cfraz89> ah
<jpatrick> n3storm: in dapper (by me)
<n3storm> 0.6.3?
<n3storm> jpatrick: that's great
<n3storm> do you like the icons?
<n3storm> well, the icon?
<cello_rasp> any screenshots of kde dapper yet?
<jpatrick> n3storm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/koverartist
<n3storm> jpatrick: I made the icon for Stefan ;)
<jpatrick> what there's a new version'
<jpatrick> n3storm: will have to wait for Dapper+1
<n3storm> :(
<n3storm> 0.3.2 doesn't have my icon buaaa
<n3storm> :D
<n3storm> ok I can wait
<jpatrick> since we're in version freeze
<n3storm> aha
<jpatrick> n3storm: did you simply fix the .desktop file?
<n3storm> jpatrick: I didn't but somebody else did
<n3storm> I made logo and icon for Koverartist
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> n3storm: I could include them in an upload
<jpatrick> if they're in .xpm format
<n3storm> jpatrick: I don't know what could be the xpm for
<jpatrick> n3storm: icon
<thug> how will i get rid of the gnome desktop and install kde desktop ?
<jpatrick> cello_rasp: my dapper desktop: http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot41jg.png
<n3storm> jpatrick: but kde and gnome use png or svg...
<jpatrick> i know
<jpatrick> got an svg?
<hastesaver> thug, Install the package kubuntu-desktop
<thug> hastesaver right ... and how do i get rid of gnome ?
<freeflying> jpatrick: hi
<dell500> anyone here know how to get multple instances of kaffeine?
<hastesaver> thug, let it stay there, it won't hurt
<Sputnik8> HI!
<jpatrick> hi freeflying
<thug> hastesaver :)
<freeflying> jpatrick: are u on linuxtag today?
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> too young
<thug> hastesaver is dapper out  ?
<jpatrick> thug: no
<thug> ok thanks
<hastesaver> thug, The betas are out, the actual release will be out on June  1
<thug> thanks
<dell500> anyone know?
<jpatrick> freeflying: would of loved to go
<chavo> dell500, I don't think you can
<StarZenD> whenever i want to do an apt-get i have to first type "host archive.ubuntu.com" and "host security.ubuntu.com" or the apt-get trys to talk to 1.0.0.0 i think it is.
<StarZenD> whats going wrong here?
<n3storm> jpatrick: how may send the svg to you?
<dell500> so cna you play 2 things at once?
<dell500> that kinda sucks
<jpatrick> n3storm: jpatrick@ubuntu.com
<hastesaver> dell500, yes, you can play two things at once. Don't ask me how; I've forgotten how I did it :)
<thug> hastesaver please have a look at my source.list and tell me if there any repos i have to desable it ... it might crash my system or something > http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/703184
<thug> hastesaver i might run updates from a bad repos ... i heard guys saying that some repos i should just get what i want and disable it ... so no updates from it
<hastesaver> thug, remove the last three. Too frequent updates, and unstable releases; I don't think you need them
<thug> #opera web browser
<thug> #OO2 final
<thug> and #wine
<thug> are the last three
<hastesaver> thug, yes. I had the Wine and OO2 in my sources.list; there would be 10 MB updates every day or so!
<protocol1> It said it setup  3.5.2  in the console....but it still says its version 3.4.3?
<hastesaver> thug, I think you can safely leave in Opera
<thug> ok
<thug> so i will remove the last three i dont use opera anyway
<jpatrick> protocol1: log out, log back in
<thug> gope the rest of them are fine
<thug> *hope
<n3storm> jpatrick: sent
<protocol1> jpatrick, i reboot after the update
<protocol1> should I logout and back in anyways
<hastesaver> thug, yeah, from personal experience, I think they're fine.
<thug> hastesaver ok thanks
<jpatrick> n3storm: geat
<jpatrick> n3storm: wow, this is groovy
<n3storm> hehehe, thanks
<n3storm> is the only way I can give back to the community: nice graphics
<jpatrick> n3storm: I can't include the .png's because they're binary
<n3storm> well, and helping debug, testing, etc
<jpatrick> but I'll try the .svg
<n3storm> jpatrick: aha
<n3storm> ok
<jpatrick> n3storm: it should go into /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/scalable/apps right?
<n3storm> jpatrick: wait, I'll tell you
<n3storm> jpatrick: I'm not sure
<n3storm> will the desktop pick it from there by default?
<jpatrick> i think so
<jpatrick> n3storm: building now
<n3storm> ok
<thug> hastesaver after installing kubuntu-desktop will my machine boot into kde deskop after ?
<thug> or do i need to set kdm as default desktop manager ?
* thug brb
<_Steven> does kde 3.5.2 have a different version kopete than kde 3.5.1
<Sputnik8> yes
<Sputnik8> There are some bugfixes I think...
<Sputnik8> @_Steven why?
<protocol1> is there a way to fix the jittery playback from my builtin mplayer on my ff1.5?
<hastesaver> protocol1, does the normal mplayer (not from within firefox) work fine?
<protocol1> yeah
<protocol1> hastesaver, theres  got to be a fix for this some way
<hastesaver> protocol1, by "within firefox", you mean the mplayerplug-in, right? (Or mozilla-mplayer, whatever it is called)
<protocol1> yes
<protocol1> correct
<hastesaver> protocol1, look at ~/.mplayer/config, and ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf
<hastesaver> protocol1, they use different config files, so maybe they are using differnent -ao or something
<hastesaver> protocol1, can you paste the two files into pastebin? Maybe someone can look at them and see what's wrong
<protocol1> ok
<protocol1> i should look  in wiki  too
<protocol1> Im sure that would be very helpful
<hastesaver> protocol1, yeah, but if mplayer is already working, then it shouldn't be hard to simply make the plugin use the same configs
<hastesaver> protocol1, paste the two files, let us see
<_Steven> Sputnik8: long story, sorry I have to go
<Sputnik8> Ciao!
<protocol1> how do I go about doing that?
<hastesaver> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<thug> hi all
<thug> how do i get th tree view in konqueror ?
<jpatrick> view -> view mode -> tree
<thug> i would like to view the folders on the left side panel ... like it was before ...
<jpatrick> F9
<protocol1> hastesaver let me get that together than pasted
<thug> yeah nice one
<thug> jpatrick and how do i get the other little panel .witch allows me to make the icons bigger or smaller and view ..detail .. icons .. list ..
<jpatrick> what?
<Sputnik8> I think also in view...
<Allz|away> hello
<Allz|away> someone here
<Allz|away> please :)
<thug> jpatrick hold on i will find a picture for you
<Allz|away> is ther a softwer that can -split C: disk to 2 i am gonna install kubuntu
<Allz|away> and i want to keep windows
<kmon> Allz|away: try the gparted live cd
<thug> jpatrick have a look here please http://www.mozillaquest.com/Linux04/Graphics/KDE-Konqueror-file-manager_2-tabs_578x423.jpg
<jpatrick> going
<kmon> Allz|away: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<thug> jpatrick how do i get the same as it shows there
<hastesaver> Allz|away, There were disk management tools within Windows XP/2000 that could do it :)
<thug> http://www.mozillaquest.com/Linux04/Graphics/KDE-Konqueror-file-manager_2-tabs_578x423.jpg
<Allz|away> THANKS
<thug> jpatrick please have a look
<Allz|away> you are the bet man
<Allz|away> :)
<Allz|away> best*
<jpatrick> thug: in view -> view mode
<thug> jpatrick no ... see al them little icons on the top ? how do i get them ?
<thug> the zoom in zoom out icons ...
<thug> etc
<protocol1> hastesaver, I only found ~/.mplayer/config
<hastesaver> BTW, is there a way to remove konqueror?
<hastesaver> protocol1, ok, paste it
<thug> jpatrick found it ... thats the main toolbar
<protocol1> no..  ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf
<jpatrick> thug: right click on a toolbar -> configure toolbar
<protocol1> ok
<jpatrick> hastesaver: break your kde doing that
<hastesaver> jpatrick, Why does kde need konqueror? I never use konqueror... :(
<jpatrick> for the desktop I think
<kmon> hastesaver: konqueror is more than the kde browser
<jpatrick> and konq rocks
<kmon> it's the filemanager as well
<Allz|away> <kmon> it is for linux the linki you send me
<hastesaver> I don't use a filemanager, I only use "ls/cp/mv..." :)
<kmon> Allz|away: it's a live cd
<Allz|away> wtf
<Allz|away> so i have to burn it
<Allz|away> ;S?
<kmon> Allz|away: you boot from that cd, and then you can resize the partition from the live cd enviroment
<kmon> Allz|away: yes
<hastesaver> Allz|away, what version of Windows are you using? If it's later than 2000, you can free up space from Windows itself
<Allz|away> Xp
<Allz|away> windows xp
<kmon> Allz|away: be sure to backup first anything important
<hastesaver> Allz|away, then it's there in some system tools or something. Disk Administration, I think it's called. Sorry, it was a loooong time ago that I used Windows :)
<Allz|away> kmon is ther a better sofware
<Allz|away> ;)
<protocol1> hastesaver, i pasted it
<kmon> gparted can resize ntfs
<protocol1> its actually one files
<protocol1> file*
<kmon> which is what the live cd uses
<thug> how do i get a line separator between search button and location bar ?
<Allz|away> can i just use a p2p to get it then crazk it :P
<protocol1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13565
<jpatrick> thug: add a line seperator
<hastesaver> protocol1, oh lol, it's empty
<protocol1> hmmm
<kmon> Allz|away: I don't recommend using any warez software when gparted does the job
<kmon> anyway...
<thug> jpatrick i would like to have the main toolbar on the same line with the back .. home refresh bottons .. and the location bar right under them ...
<hastesaver> protocol1, then the only thing I can suggest is to try fiddling with the ao options in mplayerplug-in, and find one that works
<thug> jpatrick as it shows here http://www.mozillaquest.com/Linux04/Graphics/KDE-Konqueror-file-manager_2-tabs_578x423.jpg
<jpatrick> move them around
<hastesaver> protocol1, try "arts","alsa", "oss", and "esd"
<thug> jpatrick no clue where exactly to add the line separator :)
<hastesaver> protocol1, in that order. Find which one works best :)
<jpatrick> thug: configure toolbars
<thug> jpatrick i know that bit ... i just down know where to drap the line separator ;)
<protocol1> the mplayerplug-in can be found where exactly now?
<Allz|away> my prblem is i dont have and cd
<Allz|away> :<
<jpatrick> thug: at the end of the bar?
<Allz|away> to burn this geek :)
<protocol1> has to be in the browsers  folder somewhere correct?
<hastesaver> protocol1, go to a site that has the music or whatever, then right-click on the plugin when it starts playing
<thug> jpatrick it doesnt work
<protocol1> got ya
<jpatrick> thug: sorry
<Allz|away> kmon PartitionMagic is the best right?
<kmon> Allz|away: don't know
<kmon> haven't used that
<Allz|away> i have one cd
<Allz|away> but it wont burn any thing
<hastesaver> Allz|away, IMHO, the default thing on Windows is simple and good enough
<Allz|away> ha?
<Allz|away> imho
<thug> jpatrick is there anyway to make navigation panel to stay open all the time .. even when i close konqueror ?
<jpatrick> err
<Allz|away> ppl is ther a way to delete from cs
<Allz|away> and burn a new one on the cd
<Allz|away> ?
* kmon leaves
<Thug-N-Me> how do i get the KDE default layout ?
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<Thug-N-Me> rm: cannot remove `/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror': No such file or directory
<Thug-N-Me> heh
<ninHer> hi all
<OdyX> Hey
<OdyX> Somebody here registered Mark's speech in LinuxTag ?
<jpatrick> OdyX: wait for announce
<OdyX> jpatrick: well... I can't !!
<OdyX> jpatrick: do you have it ?
<jpatrick> no
<OdyX> jpatrick: you have no more infos than us ?
<jpatrick> I'm waiting for dot.kde.org
<OdyX> ;-)
<darkmana> anyone here running dapper drake and running into adept being resident?
<OdyX> "resident" ?
<OdyX> darkmana: I'm on dapper drake
<darkmana> well, i get a message when trying to load that its already running, cant modify packages, etc etc
<jpatrick> darkmana: got dpkg, apt, etc running?
<darkmana> as if its running already
<imbrandon> sudo killall -9 adept ?
<darkmana> hrm
<darkmana> no process killed
<imbrandon> then dpkg or something similar is running like jpatrick said
<darkmana> ya i just tried killing off apt-get, aptitude, dpkg... no luck there
<LeeJunFan> perhaps adept notifier is updating repos at the moment.
<OdyX> darkmana: what happens exactly ?
<imbrandon> can you pastebin the output of "ps ax" ?
<jpatrick> darkmana: "fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<darkmana> its probably like LeeJunFan is saying... its probably the notifier
<OdyX> darkmana: possible.
<OdyX> darkmana: wait 10 minutes
<OdyX> darkmana: in fact... notifier accesses in read-only
<OdyX> darkmana: it's more probably cron...
<darkmana> doh...
<darkmana> so its probably doing something needed, just let it run its course you think?
<imbrandon> <jpatrick> darkmana: "fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock"  <-- did ya try that, it will tell you what has it opened
<darkmana> jpatrick: yeah i did that and it returned nothing
<jpatrick> freaky
<LeeJunFan> yeah, maybe see if ps xa | egrep "apt|dpkg" returns anything.
<darkmana> 7322 pts/9    S+     0:00 grep -E apt|dpkg
<jpatrick> never mind that
<imbrandon> hmm weird
<DeBert> Maybe a stupid question, but what does skim do?
<imbrandon> maybe a good old reboot ? lol that reminds me of windows too much
<jpatrick> DeBert: skim is a KDE frontend for the SCIM input method platform. It provides a GUI panel and a KConfig module. It has it's own plugin system that supports on demand loadable actions.
<DeBert> jpatrick: Ah, and what does SCIM do? :)
<jpatrick> it's the thing that skim's the frontend for
<imbrandon> hehe
<LeeJunFan> well if there are no apps actually doing anything with dpkg lock maybe it's just time to rm it?
<DeBert> jpatrick: thx, that helped a lot :)
<imbrandon> DeBert:  It has it's own plugin system that supports on demand loadable actions.
<jpatrick> DeBert: Smart Common Input Method (SCIM) is an input method (IM) platform
<imbrandon> anyone else tried the Ahead NeroLINUX beta ? man its lightyears beind k3b and dosent even have the features of nero of windows flavor, in other words if you have not tried it DONT its a waste of time
<darkmana> lol... nero in linux...
<imbrandon> heh about the only thing they have in common is the icon ( the windows flavor and the linux one )
<kosh> I have tried it, I like k3b far more
<imbrandon> yea
<kosh> k3b intergrates with all of my stuff
<kosh> and I have not had a bad burn on k3b in years
<imbrandon> well i thought "hey an easy way to do my dvd's" lol WRONG
<OdyX> k3b just works for everything I want..
<kosh> and it has worked for all the stuff I have done
<DeBert> Is k3b gonna support lightscribe/labelflash in the future?
<kosh> what do you mean do your dvds?
<imbrandon> yup yup just thought i would give the new kid on the block a try but it SUX
<DeBert> i just bought a fancy DVD-burner that supports labelflash
<kosh> no idea about that, never used it and know nothing about it
<kosh> the burner I plan to get is a nice SATA plextor model
<imbrandon> kosh , handeling the encoding from xvid to VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS and also the lightscribe features
<DeBert> i recently bought a NEC ND-4571
<imbrandon> i can do it all now just cmd line etc etc etc
<kosh> ah mostly I just burn cds and I will be going to a dvd burner just for more space
<imbrandon> and nero for windows does it all with "one click"
<kosh> we make backups of customer databases on them
<OdyX> I thinks LightScribe/Labelflash are probably proprietary, huh ?
<imbrandon> yea , i use my dvd burner to burn movies mostly ;)
<kosh> that is just not something I have ever done with a burner, I am sure some people do have a use for that feature but I can't see it
<imbrandon> lightscribe is not labelflash is
<kosh> the movies I have I just buy
<kosh> I have downloaded a movie or two over the internet and the quality is crap, I would rather pay full price
<imbrandon> ls is a standard labelflash is nec only
<OdyX> does anybody know a GOOD program to make Ogg/theora videos from DVD ?
<DeBert> kosh: than you don't know where to look
<imbrandon> OdyX: mplayer ?
<OdyX> imbrandon: mplayer '??????
<imbrandon> DeBert: yea your grabbing the wrong movies on the net ;)
<OdyX> imbrandon: means ?
<kosh> DeBert: how many movies encode and keep the full 5.1 or 6.1 audio tracks?
<imbrandon> OdyX: mplayer will make ood movies form dvd
<imbrandon> oog
<imbrandon> ogg
<imbrandon> grrrr
<OdyX> imbrandon: ogg probably.. but theora ???
<DeBert> kosh: you can download the full DVDr's, or high quality Xvid's
<imbrandon> with the right plugin it should
<kosh> ogg is a container, theora is the video, vorbis is the audio
<OdyX> imbrandon: I'm looking. Thanks.
<OdyX> kosh: yep
<kosh> I would rather just pay for the movies
<kosh> either they are worth it to pay for or you just don't get them
<imbrandon> ;)
<OdyX> kosh: impressive how people mix Ogg and Vorbis, no ?
<Hobbsee> er...hi Ubugtu - lots of different nicks?
<Ubugtu> Hobbsee, hehe
<kosh> getting them illegally is just wrong
<imbrandon> morning Hobbsee
<Ubugtu> I am working on the bot 
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<DeBert> kosh: nowadays i buy when i like the material, i first download it, try it and than decide. With games/movies/music/whatever
<Hobbsee> Ubugtu: so i eventually saw, wiht the quit message.  have you killed it yet, and does this involve working on a flood control?
<kosh> I just rent them first
<Ubugtu> Hobbsee, yes and no
<kosh> however just about every game I play you will NEVER find a version of it for free download that you can try unless it is offered by the company that makes the game
<DeBert> kosh: over here in holland they dare to ask 20euro for a CD, that's just criminal
<Hobbsee> Ubugtu: heh
<imbrandon> <-- rents , rips , burns ( only downloads the ones impossible to rent )
<Ubugtu> it involves an upgrade to supybot 0.83
<Hobbsee> ooh fun
<kosh> DeBert: then don't buy the cd and don't download it either, the price will have to come down or the music will stop being made
<remnon> does anyone here own a ATI Radeon 9200 ?
<kosh> I have one in this box right now
<DeBert> kosh: they haven't come down in 25 years, since CD's where first introduced
<remnon> kosh, did you have any problems getting the 3d accel. installed in KDE ?
<kosh> remnon: I can't use 3d accel, I have two video cards and only one of them is the 9200
<remnon> ah..
<kosh> remnon: the ati driver does not work across two different models of radeon cards to do 3d accel across 4 monitors
<remnon> hmm.. i've got 2 monitors (one 22" crt and a tv)
<remnon> and i can only get it to work on one at a time
<kosh> ah I have 4 regular monitors
<remnon> hmm.. guess i won't be playing anything with this config then :(
<remnon> oh well.. heh, minor setback ^^
<remnon> i can always boot my gaming rig up.. hehe
<kosh> there probably is a way to do it, I just don't know what it is
<remnon> heh, same here..
<remnon> i switched to KDE from GNOME not long ago..
<remnon> can't really get heads or tails of this thing yet
<kosh> well my next cards will be nvidia
<kosh> accelerated graphics has nothing to do with kde or gnome
<DeBert> Anybody got an idea when Kopete with Gtalk's VOIP support will apeare in Kubuntu?
<kosh> it is an Xorg thing and both run on top of Xorg
<remnon> aye, kosh, i know but the whole thing is so much different
<kosh> yup extremely
<remnon> as in the functionality
<kosh> I have tried to use gnome but got very frustrated with it
<kosh> quad monitor setups and gnome just don't seem to get along at all
<remnon> heh.. i used it for about a year
<kosh> the interface just does not customize very well
<remnon> i liked the simple usage..
<remnon> and that's about it
<kosh> I used kde since it started but I liked gnome back when sawfish was the window manager
<remnon> you can't really customize it too much
<remnon> ah
<kosh> however the regular setup does not work with more then one monitor very well
<kosh> kde is flexible enough I can customize it to what I need
<darkmana> gah... i tried a reboot thinking maybe something might change... i was wrong
* imbrandon makes it a point to make his kde look and feel like windows 
<imbrandon> just becouse i like the power of linux dosent mean i dont like the way windows looks ;)
<remnon> lol
<kosh> ah mine does not look remotely like windows
<kosh> have you tried to use windows on a multimonitor system? it is even worse then gnome is
<remnon> haha
<remnon> aye
<remnon> it's a nightmare
<imbrandon> hah
<nox-Hand> Hey
<darkmana> im just not impressed with the visual style windows tries to use... even vista is ugly imo
<nox-Hand> I need OpenGL on my Nvidia Geforce FX5200.. Which way should I get that in my Kubuntu?
<remnon> but you know, there's a very poignant saying "any machine works untill you install something done by microsoft"
<kosh> http://aesaeion.com/mydesk
<remnon> (poor wording aside, i think i got the point across)
<imbrandon> kosh: http://imbrandon.sytes.net/snapshot1.png
<remnon> ince
<imbrandon> kde 3.5.2 ;)
<remnon> nice *
<remnon> same here
<remnon> hmm.. i've got a screen somewhere too :p
<remnon> nope
<remnon> i'll upload it :p
<imbrandon> <printscreen key> hehehe
<nox-Hand> imbrandon: The hell is up with your XP look?!
<imbrandon> [07:36]  * imbrandon makes it a point to make his kde look and feel like windows
<imbrandon> [07:36]  --> thedowd has joined this channel (n=thedowd@ppp-70-243-189-248.dsl.okcyok.swbell.net).
<imbrandon> [07:37]  <imbrandon> just becouse i like the power of linux dosent mean i dont like the way windows looks ;)
<kosh> so what do you guys think of mine?
<nox-Hand> http://www.sector-42.frih.net/docs/screenshots/screenshot2.png <- That's how Linux should look :D
<nox-Hand> imbrandon: Bah.
<kosh> you might have to scroll quite a ways to see it all
<kosh> why would you use IE in linux?
<LeeJunFan> no kidding, that's like painting a corvette brown and sticking peanuts and corn to it.
<nox-Hand> kosh: Agreed, never use IE:D
<imbrandon> he ist for lib compat in wine
<imbrandon> its
<imbrandon> other programs installed ( under wine req ie 6 + ) like quickbooks and other shit i dev on
<kosh> I am happier I dev with zope :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> plus its good to see how broken my sites are in IE
<nox-Hand> Anywho, I gotta go, bbl.
<LeeJunFan> here's a screeny of linux showing off, albeit a kind of old one. http://home.skycon.net/~junfan/snapshot2.png
<darkmana> mmmm emu
<imbrandon> heh nice yea i got a system 7.5.3 install on basilsik somewhere arround here
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> and mac osx in pearpc ( real osx not the tiger-osx.bz thing )
<kosh> I find it interesting that most peoples screen shots show some kind of desktop background
<imbrandon> and a few other os's i goof with
<kosh> my desktop bakcground is just flat black and I have not seen it in many months
<cfraz89> lol
<kosh> I have apps covering up everything
<remnon> lol
<imbrandon> heh
<remnon> nice one
<kosh> if I had extra space I would have more apps showing
<cfraz89> mine has karambas
<kosh> what is the point of showing some background when I could show more columns and rows of code
<imbrandon> ;)
<jpatrick> OdyX: there's some stuff on kubuntu.de
<imbrandon> nice jpatrick
<darkmana> welp, just found out what it was... dpkg was killed or something so it was whining and i had to do a "--configure -a"
<jpatrick> darkmana: aha
<darkmana> now if i could only fix the stupid sound lag...
<Thug-N-Me> How to allow root user to login into KDE ?
<steveire> I can play wma with kaffeine but not with azeureus. Is that normal?
<steveire> Thug-N-Me: You can't =, i understand
<steveire> just use sudo in a terminal
<Thug-N-Me> steveire ?
<Thug-N-Me> steveire no man ... the problem is that i dont have write permission to my mounted hdd
<steveire> Log in as system user, and user sudo in the terminal
<steveire> in media, ls -l
<Thug-N-Me> yeah so what ?
<steveire> then chmod as you need to
<Thug-N-Me> its owned by root
<steveire> chown $user:$user
<steveire> sorry
<steveire> chown $user:$user <dirname>
<Thug-N-Me> R user:user
<Thug-N-Me> ok
<Thug-N-Me> what about moving the contend of /usr/local/lib/codec/all-20050412 into /usr/local/lib/codec ?
<remnon> damnit ! my KBear crashes every time i try to copy the file into my ftp O_o
<jpatrick> guten tag Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> hi jpatrick :-)
<DeadS0ul> anyone here good at web design? I need help with css and javascript =\
<imbrandon> anyone know of a streight forward , plain english , type howto for setting up a linux terminal server ( ltsp ) on (k)ubuntu ?
<jpatrick> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jpatrick> imbrandon: ^ ?
<imbrandon> nah ltsp not lamp ( ie thin client serving )
<imbrandon> ltsp.org
<imbrandon> tried to set it up a few times and ubuntu dapper has the packages , just getting it all working is a diffrent story ;)
<Thug-N-Me> since i installed kubuntu-desktop mozilla-firefox  its crashing 24/7
<kosh> too bad that setup has neither security or data integrity as a priority :)
<imbrandon> hmm i use firfox in kubuntu 24/7 with no problems
* jpatrick goes to install lamp
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> lamp is nice i do php every day on my dapper server
<jpatrick> imbrandon: I'm making my own server right now
<imbrandon> hell i even have qt/kde apps i throw togather real fast in php ;)
<kosh> lamp is a pos
<kosh> it just happens that a lot of people don't know any better
<imbrandon> jpatrick: have you looked at the howto on howto forge, its ALOT more secure than the lamp howto
<imbrandon> one sec i'll grab a link
<kosh> php is a great way to create security problem and mysql is well ... well someday it may become a database
<imbrandon> kosh: depends on your setup , i've been using php/mysql on production and secured servers for years
<kosh> the mysql part does not depend on the setup at all
<imbrandon> its just like saying windows is insecure, yes it IS insecure out of the box but you can lock it down ;)
<kosh> mysql lacks fundamental database features, like inserting the data that you told it to insert
<v3ctor> many large organizations are starting to use lamp
<kosh> it will silently auto convert or throw away data
<kosh> v3ctor: lots of large organizations use a lot of stuff that does not work that well
<patrick_> hmm, router died
<v3ctor> and the latest version has most of the fudamental features that are required
<kosh> v3ctor: I have seen large places use access to store a lot of their customer information, it works pretty abysmally and causes a lot of problems but that does not change them using it
<imbrandon> kosh: maybe if you are doing in in unconventional ways i've never run accross that problem and have some mysql dbs at many GB in size
<kosh> imbrandon: insert something like Feb 31 into mysql and see what happens
<v3ctor> kosh: that is a configyration problem
<kosh> how is that a configuration problem?
<v3ctor> it out performs informix and db2 in our environment
<imbrandon> kosh: i do every day, but your code should check for errors ( ie feb 31 ) before inserting it anyhow , thats not the db's job ;)
<kosh> that is the dbs job absolutely
<kosh> as are things like referential integrity
<kosh> and foreign key constraints
<kosh> if a  value is not allowed then the db should not store it
<imbrandon> it will hold the data ( esp if i put it in a varchar 255 field, now if that data is "wrong" is not the db's problem
<kosh> if a columns is defined to store dates then it darn well better not store anything that is not a date
<imbrandon> it does kosh, it will throw a warning
<imbrandon> if you put feb 31 in a date field
<imbrandon> no doubt
<imbrandon> but not in a varchar field etc
<imbrandon> and the db shouldent care then, etc, thats like sayign becouse i dident escape my chars before i send the data to the db it shouldent act weird,
<reon> Where can I find Downloader for X, using Dapper. Could have sworn it was in the repos before ?
<reon> Unless someone can recommend a good KDE download manager ?
<imbrandon> the database is not an replacemtn for good code ;)
<Hobbsee> reon: prozilla is very good, but you have to compile it
<Hobbsee> !prozilla
<ubotu> somebody said prozilla was a download accelerator for linux.  It is available at http://prozilla.genesys.ro/
<Hobbsee> otherwise, kget is a decent download manager - but not multithread
<reon> Hobbsee, i'd prefer something in the repos
<imbrandon> jpatrick:  check out http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10 ignor that its for breezy it works perfect on dapper too, great howto for a server
<kosh> last I checked there is no warning with a db, it commits or it does not, if it does not commit it can hand an error back, if it does commit then the data you wrote is there
<kosh> if mysql commits and then hands back a warning saying that some of the data was bad that is horrible behavior
<kosh> I have just had a clean up a project that has exactly those issues
<kosh> most database imports have taken us a few hours to setup at most, this last one took about two weeks becuse of the crap quality of the data
<jpatrick> imbrandon: great, thanks
<imbrandon> point is kosh you cant blame the db for bad data or bad code, the code should check the data integrity it is trying to insert peroid
<kosh> I can blame the db
<kosh> if you have something defined as a date field and you can insert a non existant date then the db is broken
<kosh> oracle, db2, mssql, postgres etc will all handle that correctly
<imbrandon> so not accepting the date of feb 31 is broken ?
<imbrandon> it SHOULD throw an error
<kosh> accepting it is broken
<kosh> it should not commit the transaction and that was not the behavior I have seen with mysql
<imbrandon> uhhh yea no one said mysql would accept that in a DTE field
<imbrandon> then your mysql was severly hacked inhouse and broken, becouse mysql has never done that as many years as i have seen it in production use
<kosh> http://sql-info.de/mysql/gotchas.html#1_14
<kosh> I just did a standard mysql intall when I last tested that
<imbrandon> the look quite old, like + years
<imbrandon> 3+
<imbrandon> and an old version of mysql 4.1
<kosh> well the latest verison of mysql is 4.1 in kubuntu it looks like, so are you saying that if I try it right now I will not do that?
<imbrandon> mysql is on version 5+ so i have no idea whats in breezy/dapper secure == compiled ;)
<jpatrick> imbrandon: I have LAMP up and running, just have to get http://jpatrick.no-ip.org/ to work
<imbrandon> kosh , i got to run , but i'll be back on in about 2 hours if you wish to continue ( or email me www.imbrandon,com )
<imbrandon> jpatrick:  nice ;)
<kosh> ah I found a 5.0 server version, so if I try that it will throw an error correctly?
<imbrandon> i have http://imbrandon.sytes.net and http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net running on my local ubuntu server with lamp
<jpatrick> maybe Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.1.7 for ServerName, is the problem
<imbrandon> kosh should
<munzir> Hi, kde-based applications like konqueror and kwrite break any arabic writting. The text is no longer connected/shaped. what's wrong please? is it a bug on kde or kubuntu?!
<kosh> sorry no idea on that one
<imbrandon> jpatrick: cool i'll help you config some cool stuff if you want when i get back ( about 2 hours )
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> I'll just poke this until then
<_vicky> ..
<eqisow> morning all
<jpatrick> morning
<Thug-N-Me> ubuntu + kde = shity system
<Thug-N-Me> i just finish with kubundu-desktop for the 2nd time and firefox and all other application are crushing a lot
<munzir> On another system with same version I notice one font "DejaVu Sans" works but other fonts not!
<eqisow> munzir, I don't quite follow. Could you be more specific?
<pedro> Hello everyone again
<eqisow> howdy pedro
<pedro> I am going crazy with my printer
<munzir> eqisow: ok I have an amd64 system with kubuntu. I installed a 23-bit dapper in a chroot in the same system. If I lauch kwrite in the 64-bit environemnt and wrote arabic text with all the fonts on the system, the letters are broken. If I changed the font to dejavu sans the letters are ok. If I did dchroot -d kwrite and typed arabic, the letters are broken whatver the font choosen is
<eqisow> and why is that?
<munzir> eqisow: why what?
<pedro> I don't want to give up
<eqisow> why what was directed at pedro, sorry
<pedro> I have an HP PSC 1315 All-in-One in Kubuntu Breezy;
<eqisow> ooooh, I rem you!
<pedro> Firstly I couldn't print but I installed hpoj and hpijs and add the printer and it worked but it printed very slowly -about 10 minutes for one page-
<eqisow> munzir, I'm afraid I don't have any experience with chrooted systems :/
<eqisow> right, that's where you were yesterday
<pedro> Then I probed with hplip installing with >aptitude< but there were no luck
<pedro> no device found
<munzir> eqisow: it's not related to chrooted systems actually. in the normal system I almost face the same problem
<pedro> now I cannot print anyway
<pedro> any help please?
<jpatrick> woohoo!
* jpatrick just got his Ubuntu LAMP server working!!
<v3ctor> who do i complain to about the livecd installer
<eqisow> http://jpoa.ecwhost.com/?page_id=26
<eqisow> that howto looks promising to me, pedro
<pedro> I am going to see it
<pedro> I have readed many howto and there is no way
<eqisow> I'm sure you have :/
<eqisow> v3ctor, you could file a bug report here:
<eqisow> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<v3ctor> ty
<eqisow> yw
<Nirvana> hey all, anyone know why when I boot ub Kubuntu, it immediately goes into hibernation? But  when I close the lid and the setting is on hibernation, it shuts down? I get an atixp: codec reset timed out error
<tsdgeos> Nirvana: laptop?
<Nirvana> yes
<eqisow> nah, he closes the lid on his desktop ;)
<Nirvana> yeah I usually put the screen through the desk
<tsdgeos> Nirvana: mayeb some battery detection thing
<tsdgeos> and he things you are running out of battery and that's why it quickly goes to hibernate
<jpatrick> hi Nirvana
<Pher> what laptop is it?
<Nirvana> toshina m70 sr2
<Nirvana> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.costco.ca%2Fen-CA%2FBrowse%2FProductgroup.aspx%3Fprodid%3D10288715%26whse%3D%26topnav%3D%26cat%3D1675%26hierPath%3D84*1675*&ei=aPxdRLL8EIOg-gGPlbHsAQ&sig2=npzGs2Rb5G41gyRBhWr1EA
<Pher> since older laptops have issues with ACPI and their bios was written to work with windoes better
<Nirvana> it's failry new, I got it 2 months ago, but I guess it's old tech?
<Nirvana> I have a 6 y/o laptop that runs hibernation/standby/suspend perfectly
<TheUni> is there a way to specify an external browser in Evolution? I want it to use firefox, but i dont see an option.
<Nirvana> TheUni: is Firefox your DEFAULT browser?
<Pher> Nirvana: I dunno then
<TheUni> Nirvana: think so.
<TheUni> how do i check?
<eqisow> go to system settings and then to KDE components
<TheUni> ah, nm
<TheUni> yea. found it.
<TheUni> thanks... was wrong.
<Nirvana> no prob
<Nirvana> I was finding out where that thing was anyhow :P
<eqisow> Nirvana, I'm not sure how to fix your laptop issue, but it would be helpful to add your model to the wiki, since it's not there
<eqisow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsToshiba
<steveire> I can play wma with kaffeine but not with azeureus. Is that normal?
<eqisow> azureus plays video? oO
<steveire> eh?
<steveire> no wma. audio
<eqisow> err, audio. whatever
<eqisow> but azureus is a BT client. is it an extension?
<steveire> sorry. I meant AmaroK
<eqisow> lol, ahh. gotcha
<eulchen> ;)
<eulchen> you just have to find the right engine using amarok
<eqisow> indeed
<eulchen> play a bit with settings when kaffeine works codecs are in your system
<eqisow> try changing your engine to xine or gstreamer
<steveire> I think I have both
<Nirvana> anyone know any good Java tuts?
<eqisow> right, and you should be able to chance which one amaroK uses in the amarok config
<eqisow> change*
<danst> hi, i just realized that my spellchecker in kile is not working. it seems to  be necessary to have a "spell checking"-entry in systemsettings -> components... but there is non for me... how do i get this?
<eqisow> run kcontrol in a terminal
<eqisow> it will be in the KDE components submenu
<danst> ok thanks a lot, why is it only there?
<eqisow> that's the kde control app, where system settings is the Kubuntu one
<eqisow> it's a it messy tbh
<eqisow> bit*
<danst> ahhh oook
<danst> thanks a lot!
<eqisow> but you can add the kcontrol entry to your Kmenu though the panel settings
<eqisow> np :)
<eqisow> COnfig Panel --> Menus, check "Settings"
<reon> eqisow, what is the default location for kcontrol in the menu ? I have mine under settings
<eqisow> I believe that is the default, it's not editable like other menu entries :/
<eqisow> I usually move my system settings icon to the system folder to avoid it looking messy (ie, two settings icons)
<reon> I also have search 7 indexing under settings which I think is from Kerry
<Nirvana> is there a deskbar equiv. to GNOMES deskbar? That is the most innovative thing I have ever seen!
<eqisow> deskbar? I'm not following
<Nirvana> have you seen it?
<Nirvana> you'll piss your pants on how good it is!
<eqisow> if you explain it I'll prob know what you mena :p
<eqisow> mean*
<Pher> the taskbar?
<Nirvana> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Screencast_of_GNOME_2.14_s_Deskbar
<Nirvana> the DESKbar
<Nirvana> THE deskbar
<Nirvana> ITS awesome
<eqisow> that is somewhat nifty
<Nirvana> somewhat? are you outta your mind? I think I might learn how to write a kuramba theme, and then make one with search like that
<Nirvana> but I'm no dev
<bipolar> I find myself really wishing that kopete had a sip phone plugin.
<eqisow> lol, I dunno. It's one of those things that has wow factor, but in all reality I don't see myself using
<eqisow> it should have a keyboard shortcut instead of a box I have to mouse too though
<eqisow> like alt+space to use katapult (which will do part of what Deskbar does)
<Nirvana> yeah, but it's not the same :(
<eqisow> lol, no it's not
<eqisow> I hope KDE 4 integrates a lot of the neater stuff from Gnome, because I dont think I could actually bring myself to switch
<eqisow> KDE is way to flexible
<eqisow> I mean, it shouldn't be hard to write a KDE front-end for that app, right?
<Nirvana> if you can dev. I can't do much beyond basic bash
<eqisow> lol, nah. I meant for the KDE tea,s
<eqisow> team*
<Nirvana> oh well, least I have GNOME installed :P
<kosh> hmm I went to that url and I don't even get from that what it is
<kosh> digg seems to have even poorer summaries then slashdot does and even worse comments
<Nirvana> deskbar?
<Nirvana> it's like Google Desktop Search
<Nirvana> look at the screencast
<_mark> Can someone help me, I'm on wireless, I've installed my card etc it works, but, I have to use DHCP & not static IP.. else it fails & I get connect: Network is unreachable...
<kosh> the sceencast looks like some kind of flash thing so that won't work
<kosh> I have looked at google desktop search and was not impressed in any way
<Nirvana> _mark: kdesu systemsettings and click network, then choose your network and click configure
<Nirvana> kosh: there's a 4MB GIF somewhere
<_mark> Nirvana: I've tried that.. I can only use DHCP.. else, I can't connect, I just get network unreachable when pinging my router....
<jeff_> hey gangsters
<jeff_> lol _mark is a programmer
<jeff_> if (gateway==dhcp){connection==possible}else{connection/=possible}
<TheUni> is there any virtualization software for linux like vmware? that allows me to run windows?
<jeff_> hows my syntax?
<Nirvana> TheUni: Qemo
<Nirvana> Qemu
<_mark> jeff_: thats not funny...
<jeff_> lol
<_mark> Jeff_: is it you I talk to over MSN?
<jeff_> i dont think so
<_mark> Jeff_: ok..
<jeff_> jpatrick:hey
<_mark> I can't understand why, I can connect via DHCP but not when set Manually.. <_<
<steveire> when I select a song in konquerer, amaroK plays it. How do I configure so that the song gets added to the playlist, instead of stopping the current song
<steveire> ?
<jeff_> jpatrick:do you know how to get missing printer drivers?
<Nirvana> lol
<steveire> konqueror settings > file associations > mp3 > amaroK settings. Change command line to amarok --queue . In case anyone else was wondering.
<steveire> Why did that get underlined?
<steveire> oh...
<steveire> %.U
<steveire> amarok --queue %.U (without the dot)
<Nirvana> I have a lexmark p915 printer, are there any drivers in development for it? Because I've searched and searched, but found nothing
<steveire> hmmm... amaroK doesn't seem to want to play mp3s from my fat32 partition. I have to move them to my linux partition. That's annoying....
<reon> Anyone here use superkarambe or know of HDD temp monitor applets ?
<DrNickRiviera> i'm trying to install kubuntu 5.10, but at the second stage of the installation the screen just goes blank at about 70% (a while after selecting the resolution)
<DrNickRiviera> my screen definitely supports the resolution i chose, so that can't be the problem
<DrNickRiviera> when i reboot afterwards it alternates between showing the splash screen where it gets a few lines after loading the bluetooth stuff and then goes blank
<reon> what gfx card are you using ?
<DrNickRiviera> and starting stage 2 again where it complains that some of the packages are broken
<DrNickRiviera> matrox g450
<DrNickRiviera> is listed as compatible on the ubuntu page
<reon> have you tried to reconfigure the xserver ?
<DrNickRiviera> yeah, did it from the recovery mode
<DrNickRiviera> and when i rebooted then it was slightly differnt in that the screen wasn't blank, but just really distorted broken up colours
<DrNickRiviera> i also tried changing to a virtual console when it goes blank, but that doesn't work
<DrNickRiviera> what seems a bit odd is that there does seem to be a signal, because my screen doesn't switch itself off
<DrNickRiviera> it's just black
<squilla> DrNickRiviera:have you tried ctrl+alt++?
<DrNickRiviera> no, what does that do?
<squilla> DrNickRiviera:switches to other resolutions - it worked for me on knoppix
<squilla> DrNickRiviera:give it a go
<DrNickRiviera> will give that a try, thanks
<squilla> DrNickRiviera:it will cycle to another rez each time you press the combo
<TheUni> how do i format a partition?
<danst> TheUni, r you sure you want to do this?
<flapane> hi
<flapane> does anybody can tell me how can I change only the .mp3 files icon?
<flapane> i don't like it
<danst> TheUni, this depends on what filesystem you wnat
<XVampireX> Hi, I'm having trouble with the sound drive, it won't let me use the sound drive in more than 1 application....
<uniq> theuni: i suggest using qtparted.
<TheUni> ext3
<r0xz> TheUni: mkfs.ext3
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me with the sound drive, please?
<TheUni> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdd1
<TheUni> something like that?
<uniq> flapane: right click, properties, click the wrench, now click the current icon.
<uniq> theuni: something like that. I still suggest using qtparted, it's like partition magic if you have used that before.
<XVampireX> :-/
<flapane> uniq: thanks
<TheUni> uniq: i dont have that. is it free?
<r0xz> TheUni: yes it's free and FREE.  For a usb stick it's sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdX
<TheUni> ok
<TheUni> so it's mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1 then, no?
<r0xz> TheUni: and for a partition on your harddisk you would use mkfs.ext3 (or another mkfs.x)
* XVampireX being attention whore: CAN SOMEONE HELP ME?
<uniq> theuni: it's in the university repository if you use breezy. You can get it from apt-get/kynaptic/adept
<TheUni> i'm using dapper.
<uniq> xvampirex: hang on.
<r0xz> TheUni: yes, but check check and check again that you have the right device in the command
<uniq> theuni: then you can install it from adept.
<TheUni> yea, i just did fdisk -l
<TheUni> uniq: it's not showing up.
<flapane> anybody got 3d with ati x800gt?
<uniq> theuni: it's there if you have the main repository.
<menno_> ls
<menno_> sorry...
<TheUni> nope  :\
<TheUni> this mkfs should work fine though
<jpatrick> can someone take a look at: http://rothera.no-ip.org/ ?
<jeff_> this friggin nickserv is getting annoying
<jeff_> its always saying im not me
<jeff_> then when i put in my pass, it comes up incorrect
<n3storm> jpatrick: it's taking a bit
<jpatrick> n3storm: my server
<n3storm> apache is no resonding
<flapane> yep a little slow
<n3storm> jpatrick: you haven't any open port
<jpatrick> what?
<n3storm> apache uses 80
<flapane> it says
<flapane> connecting to rothera etc etc
<n3storm> nmap told me
<uniq> xvampirex: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753
<jpatrick> back to the conf
<TheUni> ok, the partition is formatted
<TheUni> now how do i mount it?
<n3storm> jpatrick: cherokee is very easy, fast and light
<jpatrick> that thing I saw ages ago on a spanish site?
<uniq> jpatrick: timeout.
<n3storm> in case you want to give it a try
<TheUni> mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd1 /media/new  ?
<jpatrick> ok, so I have slow server here...
<n3storm> jpatrick: is pretty active nowdays and ubuntu org uses it in some places
<DrNickRiviera> squilla: tried ctrl+alt++ as well as - and nothing happens
<jpatrick> n3storm: ok
<n3storm> jpatrick: is not time out
<DrNickRiviera> i am not quite sure whether my keyboard works at that point though
<DrNickRiviera> because as i said i can't change into a virtual console either
<n3storm> jpatrick: install nmap and use it "nmap localhost"
<DrNickRiviera> and in the cases where it goes to the second stage and an error message about broken packages comes up return doesn't seem to have any effect
<jpatrick> n3storm: sounds useful
* flapane sta ascoltando: Michel Petrucciani - She did it again
<n3storm> jpatrick: what do you get?
<jpatrick> n3storm: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/703606
<jpatrick> microsoft ??
<OdyX> jpatrick:
<OdyX> PORT   STATE    SERVICE
<OdyX> 21/tcp filtered ftp
<OdyX> 23/tcp filtered telnet
<OdyX> 80/tcp filtered http
<n3storm> jpatrick: samba
<jpatrick> ah right
<jpatrick> OdyX: so I've got to get that
<n3storm> jpatrick: Odyx is right, you have a firewall
<OdyX> jpatrick: what I pasted is what I get from outside.
<OdyX> n3storm: probably iptables.. :D
<jpatrick> i have no firewall
<n3storm> jpatrick: check if iptables is actually running in your system, please?
<jpatrick> how?
<r0xz> TheUni: put the right line in /etc/fstab and remount all devices ->done
<n3storm> ps ax?
<DrNickRiviera> anyone else got an idea why my screen might be going blank during stage 2 of the installation and after a reboot when the system is starting up?
<n3storm> jpatrick: what ISP are you on?
<n3storm> telefonica
<OdyX> jpatrick: if you have X, use guarddog
<squilla> DrNick: can you reboot in recovery mode?
<jpatrick> n3storm: yes
<n3storm> mmm
<DrNickRiviera> squilla: yes, i can, reconfigured xserver from there
<n3storm> telefonica might be blocking you
<DrNickRiviera> didn't make any difference though
<jpatrick> ...
<n3storm> try to redirect your apache conf to higher port: 8080
<DrNickRiviera> but then again i didn't really change anything since it all seemed fine
<squilla> DrNick: the screen should jump/show a flicker each time you cycle a rez - although it can be hard to tell
<squilla> DrNick: and .. it may be "ctrl+alt+-" it's been a whiel - sorry
<jpatrick> n3storm: ok
<DrNickRiviera> it didn't seem to be doing anything
<DrNickRiviera> i tried both + and -
<squilla> DrNick:It is the least traumatic, assuming it works, and it does not happen after the install
<squilla> DrNick:ah - hold
<DrNickRiviera> but as i said earlier, i am not absolutely sure my keyboard is working at that point
<steveire> Is there a chan to discuss unix-like operating systems?
<squilla> DrNick:I'm going to google etc and see if I can find something - I don't have that card , sooo ....
<jpatrick> n3storm: if i can find out where
<squilla> DrNick:one thing - could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file please?
<n3storm> jpatrick: where to change port?
<n3storm> search "listen 80"
<flapane> i can't see accents in xchat
<flapane> do i have to change utf coding?
<n3storm> flapane: try conversation
<n3storm> konversation ;)
<steveire> Linux distros all use the linux kernel (let's not get into a naming convertion thing here). BSD OSes all use unique kernels, correct? ie, there is a freeBSD kernel, an OpenBSD kernel, net- and dragonfly kernels. Is that right?
<flapane> n3storm, another options?;)
<n3storm> flapane: try ubuntu channels
<flapane> why...
<n3storm> they more likely use xchat
<flapane> i'm on kubuntu
<flapane> ah
<flapane> ok
<flapane> tnx
<jpatrick> da0n
<n3storm> dnd, flapane
<jpatrick> restart
<jpatrick> brb
<danst> i am using ktorrent 1.2 and i thought that one of the older versions had more stuff to show: which seeders i connect to, more on the progress, ... but now I only have the main list and nothing else... am i missing an option?
<federico> hola alguien habla espaol?
<jpatrick> n3storm: think it worked
<jpatrick> federico: #kubuntu-es , gracias
<steveire> what's the command to print my partition table?
<squilla> DrNick: could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file please
<Massacration> good afternoon everyone
<n3storm> jpatrick: I can't see your server
<DrNickRiviera> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/703633
<jpatrick> http://rothera.no-ip.org:8080/
<Massacration> which icons theme are u using ?
<DrNickRiviera> posted it in a personal window ;)
<squilla> DrNick: thanks - reading
<steveire> !partition
<ubotu> steveire: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hastesaver> !partitions
<ubotu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<hastesaver> ;-)
<steveire> hastesaver: There's a short konsole command I can use to print it isn't there?
<hastesaver> cat /etc/fstab
<steveire> fstab. thatnks
<hastesaver> also, cat /proc/partitions (but that's something else)
<squilla> DrNick: I had to comment out "GLcore" , but then my card is nvidia, I also commented out "dri"
<steveire> Actually I don't think that's what I was looking for...
<squilla> DrNick: could you also pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<steveire> fdisk is what i wanted..
<steveire> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda that is...
<DrNickRiviera> squilla: there didn't seem to be an xorg log file
<squilla> DrNick: now that's weird - soz to make you run around - I'm fishing for evidence. If you boot into recovery mode and "startx" there must be a /var/log/Xorg.0.log file created, as in ther always is (hopefully)
<pussfeller> whats up with all these lost and found files
<pussfeller> can I delete em
<DrNickRiviera> i suppose as i just used the command line it might not have used xorg? don't know exactly what it is
<DrNickRiviera> is "startx" a command then?
<squilla> DrNick:perhaps you could reboot and type "startx"? and then check for a log - we're lookng for (EE) in the log file
<_danst> pussfeller: l&f files are files which are were broken (due to not shutting down correctly for example) so there might be something you will be missing...
<pussfeller> _danst: would not that have been fixed by running fdisk
<squilla> DrNick"startx" is a manual way of starting the X server - it will probably fail - but you will definitely get fedback in a log file
<DrNickRiviera> ok, will give that a try
<DrNickRiviera> really appreciate you helping me :)
<DrNickRiviera> brb
<_danst> pussfeller: I think some things cannot be fixed
<pussfeller> ya know if I shut down kdm from root, then I cant start it again, either as user or as root, untill I reboot
<pussfeller> sometimes anyways
<pussfeller> or even startx
<squilla> pussfeller: type"sudo killall -9 kdm" first
<hastesaver> pussfeller, how are you shutting it down, and how are you trying to start it again?
<pussfeller> using etc/init
<squilla> the kdm process still runs in the background and conflicts
<pussfeller> squilla: you saying etc/init doesn't shut down kdm?
<pussfeller> let me see if its still doing it
<_danst> dcop ksmserver ksmserver logout 0 2 0
<_danst> how are you shutting down your system? why arent you using halt or in kde: dcop ksmserver ksmserver logout 0 2 0
<_danst> ?
<squilla> pussfeller: I'm saying type"sudo killall -9 kdm" first
<squilla> pussfeller: if you get " no process killed" then I'm wrong
<DrNickRiviera> squilla: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/703672
<squilla> DrNick: looking :-)
<DrNickRiviera> could the "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration." part be because my screen has a native resolution of 1280x1024 and therefore wants an entry with nothing but that?
<squilla> DrNick: there's a discussion/solution for this here:http://forum.matrox.com/mga/viewtopic.php?t=17645
<pussfeller> hah thats funny
<Drakeson> has anybody tried
<pussfeller> root can't start kdm, but  a user sudoing can
<squilla> DrNick:need to load the agp driver for the mobo it seems
<pussfeller> as root, it cant find the right pci bus for my nvidia
<squilla> pussfeller: good
<pussfeller> squilla, are there more than one xorg.confs
<Drakeson> has anyone installed jabberd? I had no success doing so. I just apt-get'ed, and tried to connect using kopete (localhost)
<squilla> pussfeller: yes - the one with "0" in it's name is the most recent
<squilla> DrNick:you on the page yet?
<DrNickRiviera> yeah, just reading it
<squilla> pussfeller: the logs get rotated for "ease of read"
<DrNickRiviera> would i just do "modprobe via-agp" and then try startx?
<DrNickRiviera> and see what happens
<squilla> DrNick:in recovery mode try type "lsmod | grep agp" and see if you get a driver called via-agp or intel-agp or somesuch
<DrNickRiviera> ok
<DrNickRiviera> if loading it does work and x starts properly
<DrNickRiviera> it would have to be loaded everytime ubuntu boots, right?
<Drakeson> I keep receiving this error in /var/log/jabber/error.log: [notice]  (localhost): bouncing a routed packet to localhost from 13@c2s/8105E40: Internal Delivery Error
<steveire> Zfdisk
<steveire> !fisk
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, steveire
<steveire> hehe
<steveire> !fdisk
<ubotu> steveire: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<steveire> bah!
<steveire> can fdisk display whether my partitions are logical/primary etc?
<dreamsguardian> si buenas!!!
<osh___> In launchpad.net, can I just go in and confirm bugs that I've seen even though I'm not a devel. Also, is it alright to mark peoples bugs as duplicates if I've seen them before?
<osh___> steveire: yes
<steveire> pray tell osh___
<osh___> steveire: last column. sais extended right there. or try qtparted. very verbose.
<rUiSu> having problems with patitions?
<osh___> not me. ;-) today...
<rUiSu> use GParted, its a live cd that is like partition magic, XFCE
<rUiSu> jejeok
<rUiSu> si
<rUiSu> so
<rUiSu> whats up every body
<jeff_> hey rUiSu
<DrNickRiviera> squilla: ls mod | grep agp doesn't return anything
<rUiSu> hi :)
<jeff_> does anybody know how to get webcams working on kopete?
<DrNickRiviera> and when i do modprobe via-agp i get the message, that via_agp could not be found
<rUiSu> i once tryed to install a program of kde for that, but couldnt
<jeff_> ?
<rUiSu> maybe you didnt compiled that module
<jeff_> are you talking to me rUiSu?
<rUiSu> yep
<jeff_> how do i compile the module?
<rUiSu> oh, no the module whas for DrNickRiviera
<jeff_> :@
<rUiSu> he
<jeff_> >:-O
<rUiSu> but the program for taht is on kde-apps.org
<squilla> DrNick:cool! then we would appear to be closer :-) what mobo do you have? and did you disable onboard graphics in the BIOS?
<rUiSu> for webcam
<jeff_> ok
<steveire> I'm not having problems with partitions. Sure, it says beside the ext3 partition that it is extended. All the others can't be primary. How do I print which ones are primay using fdisk?
<DrNickRiviera> i've got a via k8t800
<DrNickRiviera> and i would assume that onboard graphics are deactivated
<steveire> Maybe the id tells me that?
<DrNickRiviera> i was running fedora 5 with exactly the same setup until yesterday, so i don't think that can be the problem
<DrNickRiviera> could the problem just be, that for some reason the via-agp module is missing, ubuntu can therefore not start it and i'm having these problems?
<squilla> DrNick:so - according to the page link I posted earlier ... type "sudo modprobe via-agp" and then "startx"
<squilla> DrNick:yes - that is the idea
<rUiSu> mhm
<squilla> DrNick:please try once again in recovery mode - and let me know?
<squilla> the agp driver has to be loaded before the mga driver
<squilla> which is loaded when X starts
<squilla> DrNick:... I think :-/
<_danst> ab
<DrNickRiviera> that's what i did
<steveire> does id refer to the type of partition? Is anyone following this?
<DrNickRiviera> without the sudo, but for some reason the recovery mode starts as root, which strikes me as very odd
<squilla> DrNick:? you mdprobed teh via-agp first?
<DrNickRiviera> yeah
<DrNickRiviera> and got the error message, that it couldn't be found
<squilla> true - it does - you're running as single user and fixing, which needs root
<squilla> DrNick:?oh?
<DrNickRiviera> i actually modprobed for the intel one afterwards and that was loaded without problems
<DrNickRiviera> but obviously didn't work
<jeff_> anybody here know about kernel compilation?
<DrNickRiviera> yeah, to fix stuff you do need root, but i didn't even have to type in a password
<squilla> DrNick:you posted the log file after that I assume?
<Ryoga85> O_O
<jeff_> this webcam howto says i need to activate the v4l module to support my webcam
<DrNickRiviera> after doing the modprobe?
<Ryoga85> even my card reader works with kubuntu :)
<rUiSu> yes
<squilla> DrNick:yes
<jeff_> gangsters?
<DrNickRiviera> the via modprobe failes and the intel one worked, but didn't change anything when trying to start x
<squilla> DrNick:sorry - after the modprobe and after startx
<rUiSu> i know about kernel compilation, but ive never done it in kubuntu
<jeff_> is the v4l module already activated in the ubuntu kernel?
<DrNickRiviera> the log file is still the same, but i did post if before the whole modprobe business
<jeff_> rUiSu: ok
<rUiSu> i think the source isnt installed by default
<squilla> DrNick:what does lsmod | grep mga give?
<jeff_> rUiSu: is there a way i can see what modules are activated?
<rUiSu> immm
<DrNickRiviera> will just go and check
<squilla> DrNick:it's possible (I'm very vague here) that you have to modprobe the agp driver before teh mga driver
<rUiSu> yes, , but i cant remeber,,, its been a long time....
<rUiSu> it was
<rUiSu> lsmod
<rUiSu> i think
<jeff_> ok ill try it
<squilla> DrNick:so "rmmod mga" then "modprobe agp-intel" then "modprobe mga"
<squilla> DrNick:and --> is the onboard VGA disabled in the BIOS?
<squilla> jef:lsmod | grep v4l
<jeff_> squilla: ?
<jeff_> squilla: will that add v4l to the thing?
<rUiSu> no, it will see if its there
<rUiSu> .. i think...
<jeff_> lol ok
<jeff_> i just did it and nothing happened
<rUiSu> mm
<jeff_> i pressed enter, it went to the next prompt
<rUiSu> then it means you dont have it
<jeff_> jeff@ubuntu:
<jeff_> poop
<rUiSu> xD ?
<jeff_> i have some things i dont need/want in there though
<jeff_> i dont use any bluetooth stuff or sony stuff
<DrNickRiviera> squilla: lsmod | grep mga doesn't return anything
<rUiSu> me neither, but imj planing to buy a bluetooth dongle for my future celphone
<squilla> jef:no - it'll tell you if it's loaded
<rUiSu> hehe right :)
<rUiSu> ok, im out
<rUiSu> byebye
<jeff_> squilla: ok, it didnt say anything
<squilla> DrNick:modprobe mga will load it, but only do it after loading agp-intel
<DrNickRiviera> but i want agp-via, don't i?
<DrNickRiviera> seeing as my mainboard is by via
<squilla> DrNick:hmmm
<squilla> DrNick:it's the chipset of the agp we're after - and I really don'tknow
<squilla> DrNick:did you read that page link? - I'm working from that
<DrNickRiviera> "...you also need to install the back agp driver for the motherboard chipset. So for an intel board you would modprobe intel-agl, for via it would be via-agp and so on."
<DrNickRiviera> so i would assume that i should load via-agb, as that is my chipset
<squilla> DrNick:ja
<DrNickRiviera> might just ask in #ubuntu whether anyone knows whether that should be included with ubuntu and why it isn't in my case
<squilla> DrNick:good idea - I'm running out of ideas - sorry man
<DrNickRiviera> no worries, you've helped me quite a lot already
<squilla> DrNick:I believe we're well on the right track though
<DrNickRiviera> i was just reinstalling kubuntu again and again to see whether it would work at some point :D
<squilla> DrNick:you could check which modules fedora loads as a clue
<DrNickRiviera> yeah, only problem is, that i've installed kubunto over fedora
<squilla> jeff: have you loaded any webcam swoftare, like camorama or ekiga?
<DrNickRiviera> am running windows at the moment :(
<squilla> DrNick:it happens - don't feel bad
<jeff_> squilla: no :S
<squilla> jeff: usb cam?
<jeff_> squilla: yeah
<squilla> DrNick:hey - perhaps the driver is called something else - google on google/com/linux for it
<squilla> what does "lspci | less" say about your camera?
<jeff_> just a min, ill go get it
<squilla> jeff: the v4l driver is in the xserver-xorg-driver-v4l package in synaptic
<mrfishhat> does anyone know any good audacity like apps?
<danst> mrfishhat: why not use audacity?
<mrfishhat> im just wondering options
<squilla> played with sweep?
<mrfishhat> i havent
<Snake__> Can someone tell me why kmenu doesnt auto-update?? (Dapper)
<Snake__> This is getting really old. It was a bug in 5.10 too.
<squilla> fun - you can scratch on the tunes :-)
<Riddell> hi edward
<edward> hi
<danst> i just made my "system"menu entry invisible, now i cannot find the menueditor of kubuntu... can someone plz tell me the commandline name?
<DrNickRiviera> squilla: it seems like the problem might be related to the fact that i've got the amd64 version and driver support isn't great
<squilla> DrNick:ok!
<squilla> Load teh 32 bit - I did and I'm on amd64 3500
<DrNickRiviera> yeah
<DrNickRiviera> you running breezy, or dapper?
<DrNickRiviera> cause i am thinking i might go with dapper, mainly because i really want amarok 1.4 beta 3
<pppoe_dude> hi
<squilla> DrNick: I have nforce4 chipsets onboard for sound and net and they're fine - Dapper
<DrNickRiviera> and the final dapper is being released soon anyway
<squilla> DrNick: the update downloads are about 30-50 megs a day
<pppoe_dude> anyway to get KDE to put a video icon for video files? (e.g. mpeg files would have a preview of the video, maybe one snapshot)
<squilla> DrNick:and amarok is working like a bomb (David Gray in serious stereo as I type)
<pppoe_dude> oh never mind i think i found that setting in system settings
<pppoe_dude> actually it doesnt give me an option to do it for video
<DrNickRiviera> are there any dvd releases of the dapper beta 2?
<DrNickRiviera> or do you just get the cd and chose what apps you want yourself
<squilla> DrNick: Door #2 :-D
<squilla> DrNick: you have bandwidth?
<nico8481> hi
<DrNickRiviera> you mean to download it?
<squilla> yup
<DrNickRiviera> yeah, am downloading at 230k at the moment
<DrNickRiviera> if the repositories are that kind of speed too it should be fine
<DrNickRiviera> wouldn't want to download 50megs of updates on 56k everyday :D
<squilla> DrNick: theyre quick - there's probably a geographically convenient one close to you
<brandon_> goog: totem is usually a frontend for xine, so i'm assuming that xine is properly configured if you're hearing sounds fromt otem
<jeff_> squilla: thanka man
<jeff_> squilla: after i get that package, do i add it my sorg.conf?
<squilla> jef: package/ - xorg package? - the driver autoloads when you use the cam I suspect
<squilla> jef:got software yet? which camera is it?
<jeff_> squilla: i should type "package/ - xorg package"?
<squilla> jeff: use synaptic or adept to install it, once that's done it is built into your system and hopefully you'll never need to think of it again
<squilla> jeff: just install a cam software - camorama is easy, and you'll know if it's working right away
<jeff_> it said it was already installed
<jeff_> ok ill get camorama
<squilla> jeff: oops - sorry
<squilla> jeff: getting late for me
<jeff_> squilla: ?
<squilla> jeff: yo!
<jeff_> squilla: lol
<jeff_> squilla: ok, ill try to start camorama and set up my webcam
<jeff_> squilla: last time i tried this on kubuntu 5.10 it froze my computer as soon as i tried to start the camera
<squilla> jeff: coolio - and I'll make tea
<jeff_> squilla: lol alright
<jeff_> squilla: it worked!
<jeff_> squilla: thanks gangster
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> my friend is on a windows box, and she need admin privillages to dl stuff. is there any way around this?
* jeff_ coughs
<jeff_> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<squilla> jeff:you're welcome :-)
<squilla> jeff:you a first time linux user?
<jeff_> lol kinda, ive been using (k)ubuntu since august
<squilla> jeff:it just gets easier ;-D and more fun - spread the love I'm outta here
<jeff_> squilla: amen to that
<mrfishhat> does anyone know where i could score a binary for the new vlc?
<mrfishhat> i cant get the debian packages to apt
<mrfishhat> and i know not how to compile from source
<_cathal> i have a iriver H10, it connects fine, what program do i use to browse the player and transfer music too and from it?
<osh___> Who confirms bugs? It seems that all my bugs are "unconfirmed". https://launchpad.net/people/osh-nbit/+reportedbugs
<v3ctor> _cathal: try amarok
<v3ctor> claims iriver support
<OdyX> osh___: everyone that CAN confirm bugs...
<wojjan> hallo how to uninstall SH??
<wojjan> et.sh??
<wojjan> ??
<osh___> OdyX: yes, but should they?
<rysiek|pl> guys, got a problem here with sound: when user A plays some sounds through ALSA, and user B tries at the same momend play something through ALSA, user B gets "Device or Resource busy". But when a single user uses a few ALSA and aRts based apps simultaneously, all is ok.
<rysiek|pl> wojjan: you mean, like, uninstall THE "sh" shell, or "uninstall" some sh script (some_name.sh)?
<rysiek|pl> argh, he left
<osh___> also, is apache-common a part of apache or apache2? wordpress seems to want to install it.
<OdyX> osh___: well.. generally, if you have a bug, you first search if there is one.. If you find one, that is unconfirmed...
<OdyX> osh___: and that you can "confirm" it on your machine...
<OdyX> osh___: you're supposed to change the state...
<osh___> OdyX: so any bugs i encounter on my machine i can confirm if i find them in launchpad. correct?
<OdyX> osh___: yes... the state "confrimed" means "more than one person enconter that bug"
<osh___> OdyX: right. thanks.
<malte_> hi, is it possible to install kubuntu dapper b2 without using the gui installer, using the live cd?
<malte_> the thing is it crashes at the partition managing bit :S
<g-henna> my bro just works in his kde (3.5.2) on his laptop (kubuntu linux breezy, kernel 2.6.12-9-686) and suddenly, everything hangs. so he cannot switch to a virtual console via ctrl+alt+f1 and even the lights of his mouse (the optical sensor) switched off. am i right that this is no X or kde problem, but a kernel one?
<bretticus> hi, i was wondering if someone could help me get video working in firefox?
<osh___> malte_: yeah, thats a confirmed bug... :-)
<bretticus> heh, ok
<malte_> osh___: ok :( but is it possible to install anyway?
<mrfishhat> could i get some insight as to why my desktop selection box seems to be laggy?
<osh___> malte_: no, not with the livecd. get the installcd or wait for next betacd.
<malte_> mrfishhat: no hardware acceleration perhaps?
<malte_> osh___: oh, shucks.. when will the next beta cd arrive you reckon?
<osh___> malte_: i have no idea.
<malte_> then i guess ill just ddownload the install cd
<malte_> thanks osh___
<osh___> malte_: that's what i did. :-)
<rysiek|pl> g-henna: sounds rather like a hardware prob to me
<osh___> g-henna: any reason you call yourself "hell"? ;-)
<g-henna> osh___: my name is G. Henna :-)
<mrfishhat> does that mean hell?
<rysiek|pl> not quite: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gehenna
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> im running kubuntu live latest version and i have a problem with my ntfs partitions
<rysiek|pl> and the problem is?..
<ubuntu_> they appear but i cant acces them, some error in et/fstab or etc/mtab when i try to mount them
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: you need to write the fstab entry
<ubuntu_> pls tell me
<ubuntu_> :d
<ubuntu_> i have 2 hdd's
<rysiek|pl> "man fstab" in console will tell you ;)
<rysiek|pl> ok, let's try
<ubuntu_> im really noob
<rysiek|pl> 2 hdd's, on which of them the ntfses reside?
<ubuntu_> all :)
<rysiek|pl> ok, how many are there?
<rysiek|pl> ntfses, I mean
<ubuntu_> 5
<ubuntu_> they all appear
<rysiek|pl> ok, what do you understand under "appear"
<ubuntu_> i mean
<rysiek|pl> where do they appear?
<ubuntu_> in storage
<ubuntu_> system:/media
<ubuntu_> here
<rysiek|pl> and when you click them?..
<ubuntu_> could not mount device , the reported error was : mount : can;t find /dev/hda1 in etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<ubuntu_> this is the error when i click them
<rysiek|pl> ok, open the terminal
<rysiek|pl> do you know how?
<ubuntu_> yea
<ubuntu_> i did run command
<ubuntu_> and run in terminal window
<ubuntu_> :D
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> im in console
<rysiek|pl> great, first of all, tell me what version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu do you have
<ubuntu_> (terminal)
<ubuntu_> erm
<ubuntu_> tell me what to write in console?
<ubuntu_> for version :D
<rysiek|pl> I think you should know it without console ;)
<ubuntu_> man
<ubuntu_> i downloaded it from current dir
<ubuntu_> dapper i386 dvd
<ubuntu_> 3,2 gb
<rysiek|pl> great, so you have 6.06 beta :] 
<ubuntu_> yea :)
<ubuntu_> latest i think
<rysiek|pl> that was my question about ;) now, let's do some hacking, shall we
<ubuntu_> k
<rysiek|pl> first of all, try this:
<ubuntu_> also remember im on a live session now
<ubuntu_> i havent got it installed on hdd
<ubuntu_> :D
<rysiek|pl> great, that way we won;'t mess anything
<rysiek|pl> ok, here goes:
<rysiek|pl> sudo echo 'dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ntfs defaults,noauto 0 0' >> /etc/fstab
<rysiek|pl> after that: sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1
<ubuntu_> bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<ubuntu_> this is what i get
<rysiek|pl> ok, try this:
<rysiek|pl> sudo -i -H
<ubuntu_> ok im on root now :d
<rysiek|pl> this should give you the root account
<rysiek|pl> yup
<rysiek|pl> now:
<rysiek|pl> echo 'dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ntfs defaults,noauto 0 0' >> /etc/fstab
<rysiek|pl> mkdor /mnt/hda1
<rysiek|pl> shit, that's mkdir
<ubuntu_> yea
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> mkdir /mnt/hda1
<ubuntu_> :D:d
<rysiek|pl> and ls -l /mnt/hda1
<rysiek|pl> you should see your first ntfs partition's files :)
<ubuntu_> still unmounted
<rysiek|pl> what was the error msg?
<ubuntu_> same
<ubuntu_> could not mount device , the reported error was : mount : can;t find /dev/hda1 in etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<_darksoul> i noticed somthing.. ati sucks, i got everything running.. but FPS sucks on quake4 - for linux, and the 3d accel seems to be slow in games
<alphallux> hello
<rysiek|pl> argh, man I am dumb
<rysiek|pl> forgot about: mount /mnt/hda1 :] 
<ubuntu_> lol
<_darksoul> so would nivida solve all my accel and FPS problems or is it a setting i need to change
<ubuntu_> mount: special device dev/hda1 does not exist
<rysiek|pl> shit, another typo
<rysiek|pl> my bad
<_darksoul> ubuntu_: try /media/hda1
<yuu> Yup ati sucks, my next card will be a nvidia, too much problems with ati :p
<rysiek|pl> do you know how to use vim?
<ubuntu_> nope
<ubuntu_> whats vim ? :)
<rysiek|pl> ok, let's try it anyways ;)
<rysiek|pl> vim /etc/fstab
<ubuntu_> ok
<rysiek|pl> and now CAREFUL please :)
<_darksoul> yuu: yeah my ati card sucks.. it seemed fine on windows, but it really sucks on BF2... meh, the only thing holding me back is games on linux, but i figure that will all change when people get premission to port them..
<ubuntu_> yea
<rysiek|pl> press the "A" key - now you can edit the file
<ubuntu_> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<ubuntu_> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<ubuntu_> dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ntfs defaults,noauto 0 0
<rysiek|pl> (you should see "INSERT" in the lower left corner
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> yea
<rysiek|pl> ok, now move the coursor to "dev/hda1"
<rysiek|pl> and change it to "/dev/hda1"
<_darksoul> yuu: but is nivida really better? thats what im wondering
<ubuntu_> ok
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: when you're done, press ESC
<ubuntu_> ok
<rysiek|pl> and then Shift+Z and again Shift+Z
<yuu> It's seems to have less problems on linux, and better driver
<treakath> hey all
<rysiek|pl> yuu: yep, definetely
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: done?
<ubuntu_> yea
<ubuntu_> im in root again
<rysiek|pl> great
<rysiek|pl> now: mount /dev/hda1
<_darksoul> yuu: well that, and the fact nivida makes better cards then ati in genral.. so i heard
<ubuntu_> ok
<rysiek|pl> and if I did not make yet another typo, we're home ;)
<rysiek|pl> ls -l /mnt/hda1
<rysiek|pl> see your files?
<ubuntu_> yea
<rysiek|pl> ok, but you know, you won't have write perms on it, do you?
<ubuntu_> yea
<ubuntu_> man
<ubuntu_> i get could not enter folder mnt/hda1
<rysiek|pl> ?
<rysiek|pl> it's /mnt/hda1
<yuu> The problem is about driver, not cards. ATI cards should have better performance but their driver sucks, so nvidia cards which are less powerfull have better performance ( sorry if I make some mistake, I'm french ^^)
<ubuntu_> yea
<ubuntu_> thats it
<ubuntu_> when i click on it from konqueror
<yuu> It's the same problem on windows too
<murph2481_> does anyone else have problems with flash in firefox not showing text? the flash loads but there is no text??
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: what's the error?
<_darksoul> yuu: lmao good i love linux, just plugged in my scanner and it worked..
<ubuntu_> i get could not enter folder mnt/hda1
<yuu> murph : do you have addblock installed ?
<ubuntu_> i get could not enter folder /mnt/hda1
<ubuntu_> :D
<rysiek|pl> but the mount command worked?
<rysiek|pl> and ls listed your files, right?
<treakath> whats addblock?
<ubuntu_> yae
<ubuntu_> but i wanna run them :Ld
<ubuntu_> read
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: "run"? like, they're programs?
<ubuntu_> no no
<rysiek|pl> or just read them?
<ubuntu_> music and movies
<yuu> addblock is a extension for firefox which allow you to block adds
<rysiek|pl> ok
<ubuntu_> cause i have windows programs/games :d
<ubuntu_> so... :)
<rysiek|pl> it's something with perms, most probably
<rysiek|pl> so:
<rysiek|pl> umount /dev/hda1
<rysiek|pl> chmod -R a+rX /mnt
<rysiek|pl> mount /dev/hda1
<rysiek|pl> and try after that, if there are no errors
<Apage43> Hey guys.
<ubuntu_> same
<ubuntu_> i get could not enter folder /mnt/hda1
<Apage43> This is retarded.
<ubuntu_> i know i am :)
<Apage43> I can't play mp3s.
<rysiek|pl> ubotu tell Apage43 about RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu_> apage get xmms
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: hmmm, gimme a sec
<Apage43> Amarok > XMMS.
<ubuntu_> maybe because im running live dvd :D
<ubuntu_> i had uuntu installed 1 year ago
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: that has nothing to do with it
<ubuntu_> and there was a script
<ubuntu_> that moutned my partitions every time i logged in
<ubuntu_> with read only
<ubuntu_> in konqueror
<ubuntu_> it shows the details of the partion
<rysiek|pl> hmmm, can you open a second session of console
<rysiek|pl> and in the root session: umount /dev/hda1
<ubuntu_> ok
<rysiek|pl> and in the other (normal user) session: mount /dev/hda1
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  mount /dev/hda1
<ubuntu_> mount: only root can mount /dev/hda1 on /mnt/hda1
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: ok, I have got it, I think:
<rysiek|pl> in the root session:
<rysiek|pl> mount -o umask=0000 -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<ubuntu_> its working
<rysiek|pl> and konqueror sees and reads the files?
<ubuntu_> yea
<ubuntu_> how do i do for the rest ? :)
<rysiek|pl> ok, so now we'll edit the fstab
<TheUni> how can i find out exactly what kernel i'm running and what gcc version it was compiled with?
<rysiek|pl> vim /etc/fstab (in the root console, off-course)
<rysiek|pl> TheUni: uname -r
<ubuntu_> a
<v3ctor> cat /proc/version
<steveire> oops
<rysiek|pl> good one, didn't know that :)
<ubuntu_> ok
<TheUni> ahhh
<ubuntu_> im stuck her :d
<ubuntu_> here
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: the A key
<TheUni> compiled with 4.0.3
<steveire> I think I told konquerer to open everything with amarok
<TheUni> interesting
<ubuntu_> did it
<rysiek|pl> go to the last line
<ubuntu_> k
<steveire> It tries to open directories with amarok now.
<ubuntu_> hda2 3 and 4
<ubuntu_> :D
<ubuntu_> and 5
<ubuntu_> :
<ubuntu_> :d
<rysiek|pl> and change "defaults,noauto" change to "defaults,noauto,umask=0000"
<steveire> I lookd in settings in konq, but i see file associations, but not directorie
<steveire> s
<ubuntu_> defaults,noauto 0 0
<ubuntu_> whats wit 0 0 ?
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: just leave it there
<rysiek|pl> "defaults,noauto,umask=0000 0 0"
<rysiek|pl> this is how the line should end
<rysiek|pl> got it?
<ubuntu_> yea
<TheUni> anyone managed to get qemu and kqemu working in dapper?
<Infecto> hello
<rysiek|pl> ok, now ESC - Shift+Z - Shift+Z
<Infecto> can some one tell me how to bind keycodes to any aplication ?
<ubuntu_> done
<steveire> any idea how to reassociate dirs with konq, or any way to see a log of file associations for me to look at?
<rysiek|pl> how many partitions do you have on the first disk?
<ubuntu_> wait
<Infecto> i`v got a 176 key code and i want to enable sound volume up
<ubuntu_> 3 partitions
<Infecto> is this posible ?
<ubuntu_> and 2 on the second disk
<rysiek|pl> Infecto: LinEAK
<rysiek|pl> search google, I have got it working right now
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: ok, so now:
<rysiek|pl> tail -n 1 /etc/fstab >> /etc/fstab
<rysiek|pl> do this 4 times :)
<rysiek|pl> so that in fstab we have 5 entries for your partition
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> vim /etc/fstab ?
<rysiek|pl> in a minute
<Infecto> rysiek|pl: you use this from repository, yes ?
<rysiek|pl> Infecto: I don't remember, frankly
<Apage43> Is it fairly safe to go from breezy to dapper?
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: mkdir /mnt/hda2 /mnt/hda3 /mnt/hdb1 /mnt/hda2
<rysiek|pl> and after that vim /etc/fstab
<rysiek|pl> Infecto: yes, from the repo
<ubuntu_> mkdir /mnt/hda2 /mnt/hda3 /mnt/hdb1 /mnt/hdb2 maybe ? :)
<rysiek|pl> yep, sorry :] 
<ubuntu_> :D:d
<rysiek|pl> it's late here :P
<ubuntu_> poland?
<rysiek|pl> aye
<ubuntu_> romania here :d
<ubuntu_> so same :D
<rysiek|pl> m'kay :)
<ubuntu_> 23:31
<rysiek|pl> 22:31 here, but I slept 5hrs today
<ubuntu_> we have same time :d
<ubuntu_> i slept like 13 hours :D
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: ok, let's finish the job
<rysiek|pl> vim /etc/fstab
<rysiek|pl> A key ;)
<ubuntu_> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<ubuntu_> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ntfs defaults,noauto,umask=0000 0 0
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2 ntfs defaults,noauto,umask=0000 0 0
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3 ntfs defaults,noauto,umask=0000 0 0
<ubuntu_> /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 ntfs defaults,noauto,umask=0000 0 0
<ubuntu_> /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb2 ntfs defaults,noauto,umask=0000 0 0
<ubuntu_> how is it?
<rysiek|pl> perfect
<ubuntu_> esc
<ubuntu_> shift+zx2
<rysiek|pl> shiftz... :)
<ubuntu_> right?
<rysiek|pl> yep
<rysiek|pl> and... mount /dev/hda2 ...
<ubuntu_> now mount?
<ubuntu_> ok :)
<rysiek|pl> yup
<ubuntu_> do u haev yahoo id ?
<rysiek|pl> nope, although I have my mailbox on yahoo
* rysiek|pl thinks maybe he should get one?..
<ubuntu_>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<ubuntu_>        missing codepage or other error
<ubuntu_>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<ubuntu_>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<ubuntu_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ubuntu_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ubuntu_> yea u should :)
<ubuntu_> when i do mount /dev/hda2
<rysiek|pl> hmmm
<ubuntu_> they are extended :D
<rysiek|pl> wait
<rysiek|pl> how many NTFS partitions do you have?
<rysiek|pl> how many disks does windows see?
<ubuntu_> sorry i just realized the disks are hda5 hda6 hdb5...:)
<ubuntu_> not hda2 hda3
<rysiek|pl> lol, you know what to do ;)
<Infecto> rysiek|pl: i`v got problems with starting this
<rysiek|pl> and move the mountpoints too
<mustafu> I notice that Kopete has Yahoo! webcam support....but it mentions some program named Jasper, and when I went to the site, the directions are cryptic, to say the least...is there not a slightly more newbie-friendly method to the madness?
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: mv /mnt/hda2 /mnt/hda... and so on
<rysiek|pl> mustafu: yes, install WengoPhone :P
<rysiek|pl> Infecto: what are the problems
<mustafu> wow, thanks
<rysiek|pl> mustafu: wait :)
<Infecto> may i msg to you ? me pl to :)
<rysiek|pl> dajesz, panie
<mustafu> ok ;)
<jeff_> hey guys
<rysiek|pl> mustafu: Wengo is Yet Another internet msger with voice and video chat
<jeff_> does anybody know where to get a .deb of kopete 0.12 beta 2 for dapper?
<rysiek|pl> mustafu: I don't think it's Yahoo-compatibile
<mustafu> I see
<hetauma> hi I have installed wine... how do I add it in Kmenu ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<mustafu> I guess I could try to build this Jasper thing and see what happens :/
<fatejudger> is there any way to change the screen resolution of the login screen?
<ubuntu_> ok i did it
<fatejudger> that is, kdm
<ubuntu_> they all work :D
<ubuntu_> make yahoo id :P
<jeff_> gangsters?
<jeff_> does anybody know where to get a .deb of kopete 0.12 beta 2 for dapper?
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: we'll try ;)
<Sputnik8> @jeff which is the normal dapper-version?
<ubuntu_> how do i install mplayer ? :)
<jeff_> Sputnik8: the dapper version available ont eh site is beta 1
<jeff_> Sputnik8: beta 2 is available for breezy
<Sputnik8> hm?
<jeff_> Sputnik8: what were you asking?
<erov> ubuntu_: add "deb http://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main"
<erov> "deb-src http://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main"
<erov> to /etc/apt/apt.conf
<erov> if you really want to try it but it may not work or break something trivial to fix.. but... i finally got it all working smoothly
<ubuntu_> guys in adept it shows that i have mplayer installed
<ubuntu_> kmplayer
<erov> the versions are also a bit older on that site but not too bad.. i'd suggest compiling or searching the ubuntu forums for a package link or .deb
<ubuntu_> how do i run it?
<ubuntu_> cause i dont have shortcut
<erov> look in menu->multimedia->kmplayer
<Sputnik8> @jeff_ I was just woundering ... and searching...
<ubuntu_> it isnt
<jeff_> Sputnik8: ok
<ubuntu_> and in adept it says that its installed
<jeff_> Sputnik8: kopete 0.12 beta 2 has a .deb for breesy
<jeff_> *breezy
<Sputnik8> @jeff_ hm... Did you try to compile by yourself?
<jeff_> Sputnik8: ahh, i guess ill have to
<jeff_> :-/
<ubuntu_> i have reinstalled kmplayer from adept manager
<ubuntu_> still it doesnt appear in mennu multimedia :d
<Sputnik8> @jeff it might be that it is simple...
<jeff_> ubuntu_: kmplayer is pretty spiffy eh?
<Sputnik8> @jeff_ (read it somewhere but did not try it by myself)
<jeff_> ok
<erov> try typing it in the console and if that works find it and set your own menu link
<ubuntu_> yea
<ubuntu_> i wanna watch a movie :((
<erov> vlc is a good player too
<ubuntu_> it says its installed
<ubuntu_> but i dont know how to run it from console
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu all
<jeff_> erov: eyah its pretty good
<erov> try 'kmplayer'
<erov> at a shell prompt or just search your /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin etc. until you find evidence (or not) of it being installed
<ubuntu_> i did a reinstall
<murph2481_> anyone have a good list of keyboard shorcuts?
<erov> i mean open a terminal and type it into the actual prompt.. as in execute a command
<erov> also.. kaffeine should work .. with some plugins and such.. make sure you have the necessary video codecs installed.. one way to get this all to work immediately was/is EasyUbuntu .. i believe
<ubuntu_> how do i install plugins in kaffeine ? to see avi
<erov> http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<ubuntu_> where do i save them?
<erov> maybe gstreamer too from apt
<erov> uhm hold on
<ubuntu_> i tryed
<ubuntu_> nothing
<ubuntu_> play with gstreamer
<erov> hold on..
<jeff_> im trying to compile kopete beta 2, but it says no acceptable c compiler when i ./configure
<erov> jeff_: install gcc and the components that go allong with it
<erov> ubuntu_: then put the codecs in /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<erov> (as root of course (su do it from a terminal))
<jeff_> erov: new error: c++ processor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<erov> oh my bad install the c++ processor and related components as well
<jeff_> ?
<erov> many programs are a combination of c and c++
<jeff_> ok
<erov> cpp is the c plus plus compiler
<jeff_> ok
<erov> might be gpp
<erov> not sure
<jeff_> ok ill search it
<osh___> is it possible to see which package requires apache-common when installing wordpress? I don't think it should be there since apache-common is a apache1.3-package and I already have apache2 installed.
<Munchkinguy> What's the printer manager in Kubuntu called?
<iNiku> kprinter? not sure
* Munchkinguy sighs because he can't get anything to print using gnome-cups-manager, and now he doesn't know what the KDE one is called
<Blissex> Munchkinguy: use the Control Center
<Munchkinguy> Ah, it's one of those
<Munchkinguy> Thank you
<malte_> hm
<malte_> running dapper 6.06 beta 2 here, noticing that kde doesn't see when i create a file in ~/Desktop
<malte_> that is, it doesn't seem to get updated and displayed as a file at all on my desktop
<canllaith> Do you see any icons on your desktop?
<canllaith> I had a little problem with kubuntu where I had to turn icons off then back on again in the KDesktop configure dialogue
<canllaith> (right click on the desktop, configure desktop, behaviour, general)
<malte_> canllaith: hm, tried that now but still can't see any icons
<malte_> now it shows .directory (i told it to show hidden files)
<malte_> but not other .blah files :S
<malte_> must be showing some kind of cache?
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bantracker.enabled True
<LeeJunFan> wow, been a while since I updated dapper on my kids computer, ~800 packages to update.
<geno_> Has anyone made XGL/compiz work kde window decorations here?<
<malte_> isn't compiz a window manager?
<geno_> There's a thing with kde decorations, I'm searching for the name of the package now
<apokryphos> there's a compiz-kde package, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't use kde decorations
<apokryphos> I don't believe anyone's tried to get that work for compiz yet
#kubuntu 2006-05-13
<geno_> ok
<geno_> Thanks
<geno_> I,ve jsut found a guide for kde xgl :D
<geno_> I had tried with the Korooraa live CD and it worked perfectly
<geno_> Actually the guide is outdated...
<malte_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=845077 <- compiz and kde
* joedoc is away: Away at the moment
<slow-motion> n8
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.changuard.enabled True
<billytwowilly> is there a good open source video editor that can deal with avis? out there? for kde?
<Parkotron> Does anyone know where amaroK stores its podcasts?
<majorgeek> erm
<majorgeek> How would I go about getting unbanned from #ubuntu ?
<majorgeek> I pasted a single line from my fstab and the bot banned me
<billytwowilly> wait a couple days and it should happen automagically.
<majorgeek> I don't have a couple of days lol
<majorgeek> I need support
<billytwowilly> try #ubuntu+1?
<majorgeek> I got unbanned =D
<billytwowilly> yay...
<mpmc> How do I execute a command on boot?
<Ahmuck> how does one enable colors for the console for different file types, such as directories, binaries, etc.
<crimsun> Ahmuck: it's generally done automagically by a user's shell config
<HymnToLife> I think it's enabled by default
<crimsun> Ahmuck: for instance, if you use bash, it's enabled by default in ~/.bashrc
<crimsun> if [ "$TERM" != "dumb" ] ; then eval "`dircolors -b`" alias ls='ls --color=auto' [...]  fi
<BlankB_> !usb
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BlankB_
<BlankB_> !uhci_hcd
<ubotu> BlankB_: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BlankB_> Which driver is the usb 2.0 driver is it uhci_hcd or ehci_hcd?
<crimsun> BlankB_: the latter, generally, is the controller driver.
<BlankB_> ahh...Im trying to see if the device is detected as usb 1 or usb 2.
<crimsun> BlankB_: dmesg will give you clue(s0.
<crimsun> clue(s), rather.
<BlankB_> what will it say...or is there a faq on this?
<BlankB_> ahh ehci is the usb 2.0 one and ohci is i'm guessing the usb 1.x one
<Jim2> ooohkay
<Jim2> during install, i kinda skipped through all the network config crap cause i didnt have any network at the time
<[Nirvana] > yes
<Jim2> so now in Network Settings
<lakin> hi guys, anyone get this error when trying to suspend to RAM: ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server! ?  ... the funny part, is that I"m not running kubuntu
<Jim2> for laughs im just trying to get my ethernet working as i have a broadcom wireless card so it will probably require some more massaging down the road
<[Nirvana] > Jim2: for wireless
<[Nirvana] > !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<[Nirvana] > !broadcom
<ubotu> somebody said broadcom was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<Jim2> in any case, when I click "Enable Interface" in Network Settings its enabled for a half second, then its disabled again
<[Nirvana] > Jim2: that's nice talk for it not being able to enable
<Jim2> hahaha
<Jim2> i like stories :)
<[Nirvana] > read those links
<[Nirvana] > !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<[Nirvana] > !broadcom
<ubotu> well, broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<[Nirvana] > and with that, I'm out
<Jim2> ... not trying to config my wireless...
<Jim2> nice of him to give me an RTFM though, when he completely didn't get that the same shit happens for both devices.
<canllaith> Jim2: aw man, ask for a refund!
<Jim2> hahah, yeah. hell if it was in person I could just smack him one and get him to listen to the whole question :)
<apokryphos> hi canllaith, nice to see you here :P
<canllaith> yeah Jim2 cause the people who volunteer their time to support your OS for free really get off on that ;)
<Jim2> hahahahaha
<Jim2> chill!
<Jim2> ive kinda figured it out now
<visik7> anyone got xgl work on dapper kubuntu ?
<visik7> here works but draw strange things and most of the desktop is unusable
* Czessi is away: Away at the moment
<Ahmuck> how does one open pls files in kubuntu drapper ?
<apokryphos> Czessi: auto-aways become annoying :P
<TheUni> anyone get qemu working with dapper?
<PWizard> hey, I want to set my DPI by hand; I'm logging into KDE via KDM.  None of the settings I have tried so far have worked
<PWizard> the DPI is set correctly in KDM, but that setting doesn't carry over into KDE for some reason
<Blissex> PWizard: you can't set it like that.
<Blissex> PWizard: you must set it with the '-dpi' option to the X server.
<PWizard> Blissex: I understand that; but where do I place that configuration directive?
<PWizard> I've got it in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, under LocalServerArgs
<apokryphos> xserver file, as I said, likely =)
<Blissex> PWizard: depends on how the X server gets started. Try to put it into 'ServerCmd' instead.
<PWizard> there's an xserver directory...
<PWizard> Blissex: will do
<apokryphos> in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xserver, perhaps
<PWizard> Blissex: well, it's already there, too
<Blissex> PWizard: check '/var/log/Xorg.0.conf' to see where it gets the DPI from
<PWizard> I wish I weren't used to the stupid hardcoded windows 75 dpi fonts
<Blissex> PWizard: then perhaps X is starting in a different way from what you think
<Blissex> PWizard: thats a complicated story.
<stargater> re
<Blissex> PWizard: there are stupid rules about bitmap fonts and DPIs.
<Blissex> PWizard: links to follow.
<PWizard> Blissex: hmmm
<Blissex> PWizard: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-3rd.html#050822
<PWizard> Blissex: well, the log says that it's getting the DPI setting from the command line.  Should I not load the 100 dpi fonts, perhaps?
<Blissex> PWizard: the DPI is therefore being set right.
<Blissex> PWizard: read the link above.
<Blissex> PWizard: and the relevant parts of http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxFonts.html
<DaSkreech> Can I use adept to hold a package?
<DaSkreech>  I don't want anymore 386 kernels
<Jim2> is there any way to re-run that whole network autoconf wizard made available in the installer?
<billytwowilly> how do I force the kmenu to update?
<PWizard> Blissex: I get the feeling I shouldn't have upgraded to Dapper Drake, since this all worked before.  My fonts may be set "Correctly", but they are definitely huge compared to the way they were before.  :-/
<Blissex> PWizard: well, lets say that fonts and DPI etc. are a _very_ difficult subject.
<Blissex> PWizard: and you are not helping by being as all n00bs rather vague...
<PWizard> Blissex: Hah, thanks for calling me a noob
* DaSkreech bows
<PWizard> Perhaps if X weren't constantly changing beneath our feet, or if they would finally consolidate the setting to one single location.
<Blissex> PWizard: you are not even saying whether your FontConfig or X11 fonts are too large...
<Blissex> PWizard: it is not constantly changing -- it is being unwisely extended by KeithP.
<Blissex> PWizard: a small difference :-)
<PWizard> Blissex: Well, it's my Fontconfig fonts, I'm relatively sure, because the anti-aliased fonts on my KDE desktop are outsized, but so are my bitmapped fonts in my Konsole session.
<Blissex> PWizard: the basic problem with fonts is that there are too many font systems with too many possible combinations of configurations in most of them.
<Blissex> PWizard: good, and which fonts are those?
* Blissex feels getting info out of !"$% people is like pulling teeth. :-)
<PWizard> Blissex: I think it's Luxi Sans.  Let me start up my X and double-check
<PWizard> DejaVu Sans, mainly
<Blissex> PWizard: try 'fc-match -v 'DejaVu Sans-10' and check the result.
<Blissex> PWizard: try 'fc-match -v "DejaVu Sans-10"'and check the result.
<Kadran> hi, i feel that the kubuntu is slow then i found that Xorg is eating the resources. any help?
<Blissex> PWizard: and/or paste it to pastebin.com
<Blissex> Kadran: nothing new there.
<Blissex> Kadran: also, as literally written, very unlikely.
<Kadran> Blissex: is it normal that Xorg take most the resources?
<Blissex> Kadran: what you write is sort of incomprehensible to me. Too vague by far. But if you think memory, thats all right because it includes the framebuffer mapping.
<PWizard> Blissex: What am I looking for specifically?
<Blissex> PWizard: well, what that is specifically mapping.
<Blissex> PWizard: BTW, note that you have managed so far to keep secret which DPI your screen has and which DPI you think you want...
<PWizard> This is what is freaking me out: when I start KDE via startx from the commandline, my fonts are the proper dimensions for 75dpi.  xdpyinfo and fc-match both report that I am using 75dpi.  When I start KDE via KDM, the same commands yield the same data, but the fonts are definitely larger
<Blissex> PWizard: is your screen 75DPI BTW?
<Blissex> PWizard: and how larger, guesstimating?
<PWizard> Blissex: it's 1280x1024, 433x347mm.  DPI is probably somewhere in the 105-110 range.  Desired DPI is 75, which I told you earlier.
<mitchell> howdy
<mitchell> lol
<PWizard> "<PWizard> I wish I weren't used to the stupid hardcoded windows 75 dpi fonts"
<Blissex> PWizard: thanks for being clear and obvious
<Blissex> PWizard: that somehow translates to ''I have set -dpi to 75''.
<Blissex> PWizard: have you checked the screen size? Like that it is 1280x1024 in both cases?
<PWizard> Blissex: Yes.  It's a LCD so it would be readily apparent if it weren't running at the native resolution.  At both sizes, the sub-pixel rendering works properly.
<Blissex> PWizard: and how much larger do the fonts look?
<PWizard> about 25-33%
<PWizard> which would be consistent with the DPI being set to 100-110
<Blissex> PWizard: also try this experiment in either 'startx' or 'kdm' mode: xfd -fa 'DejaVu Sans-10:dpi=75' and the same with 100.
<DaSkreech> Blissex: You can Apt-get amarok 1.4?
<PWizard> Blissex: the sizes look consistent with what I've been experiencing, if that's what I'm supposed to be looking for
<Blissex> PWizard: yes, but try both sizes side by side
<Blissex> PWizard: if FontConfig is told to render the same font 10 points at 75DPI it cannot come out differently depending on the context.
<PWizard> Blissex: That's what I did.  I just tried it in KDM mode, too, with identical results.  The kicker being that the 100DPI fonts match what's on my desktop now, instead of the 75DPI earlier
<Blissex> PWizard: yes, but have you tried having both 75 and 100DPI 'xfd' in the KDM and 'startx' modes?
<PWizard> so I have to somehow inform fontconfig of my DPI setting
<Blissex> PWizard: Is this whats is happening?
<Blissex> PWizard: wait
<PWizard> Blissex: I just told you, I did the comparison in both modes.  The xfd windows are identical regardless which mode I am in
<Blissex> PWizard: thanks for letting me know.
<PWizard> "<PWizard> Blissex: That's what I did.  I just tried it in KDM mode, too, ..." &c.
<Blissex> PWizard: but identical to each other or across modes? Please keep in mind that unlike everybody else I am neither telepathic nor clairvoyant and therefore I cannot see what is on your screen.
<Blissex> PWizard: for example when you say "The xfd windows are identical" does that mean that they are identical to each other, or different but the same in both modes?
<PWizard> Blissex: The phrase "That's what I just did" was in response to your question about having done the comparison.  I used a pronoun, since I believed you might be able to extract the meaning from the context of the conversation.
<Blissex> PWizard: because if both 75 and 100 DPI render the same at the same time, there is something really wrong.
<PWizard> They are identical across modes.  You just told me that fontconfig won't render the fonts differently when you specify a dpi.
<Blissex> PWizard: that is what is supposed to happen, I wanted to check.
<PWizard> So is there some place where I can discover how fontconfig is being set up?
<Blissex> PWizard: well that place is 'fc-match', but apparently the output is the same under KDM and 'startx'.
<Blissex> PWizard: what seems apparent what what I can deduce so far is that 'fc-match' says in both modes the font is rasterized to 75DPI, but this actually does not happen.
<Blissex> PWizard: but when the DPI is forced to 75 in the pattern, the font does actually come out as 75DPI.
<PWizard> QT should be rendering via fontconfig, right?
<Blissex> PWizard: what happens when you say 'xfd -fa "DejaVu Sans-10"' in KDM mode>
<Blissex> PWizard: yes.
<PWizard> or grabbing the settings, or whatnot
<PWizard> Blissex: when I do that, the fonts in xfd render at the same dimension as the fonts on the desktop
<Ahmuck> how does one play shoutcast *.pls files in kubuntu with amarok ?
<Blissex> PWizard: that is as they were 100DPI?
<PWizard> well, slightly smaller.  Looking like 96DPI at this juncture.
<Blissex> PWizard: 96 DPI is the native DPI of 17" 1280x1024 LCDs...
<PWizard> Blissex: Let me re-check xdpyinfo
<Blissex> PWizard: yes, thats a good idea.
<PWizard> it's saying 75 x 75
<Blissex> PWizard: the X server would compute 96DPI by getting the size of the screen via DDC and the pixel size.
<Blissex> PWizard: there is some puzzle here: because it looks as if FontConfig is getting the DPI as if it were autocomputed by the server to be 96DPI, but instead it is not.
<PWizard> Blissex: I'm using the nvidia-glx drivers.  I had the "UseEdidDPI" option set to false and the "DPI" option set to "75 x 75".  I commented those 2 lines out, restarted the X server, and same result.  I'm going to /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Blissex> PWizard: however, just on a wild guess, check ~/.fonts.conf'
<PWizard> I did a moment ago.  It doesn't contain any DPI settings
<Blissex> PWizard: no pointless because you said that 'fc-match' returns 75 dpi
<Blissex> PWizard: the biggest mistery is why 'fc-match' says 75DPI but 'xfd' does not rasterize at 75DPI.
<billytwowilly> hi, if I have a buy a dual monitor setup can I run the monitors at different resolutiosn?
<Blissex> PWizard: the second biggest is that 'xfd' seems to rasterize at 96DPI, which would be the autocomputed value, but the value is not autocomputed.
<PWizard> Blissex: I wonder if it has to do with having done dist-upgrade to Dapper Dipstick or whatever this next release is called
<Blissex> PWizard: thats sort of unlikely.
<Blissex> PWizard: there may be some bugs though.
<Blissex> billytwowilly: yes.
<PWizard> Blissex: It's also sort of unlikely that all my tools would report that I'm running at 75dpi but then render at 96
<billytwowilly> fantabulous.
<Blissex> PWizard: definitely...
<billytwowilly> Blissex: you just sold me on a benq 20.1 " widescreen lcd monitor;)
<Blissex> billytwowilly: do you need a second monitor with that?
<Blissex> billytwowilly: thats greedy.
<billytwowilly> Blissex: I'd keep my 19" letterbox crt..
<Blissex> PWizard: you must have a very big desk...
<Blissex> billytwowilly: you must have a very big desk...
<Blissex> PWizard: sorry for the misdirection.
<PWizard> Blissex: I'm logging in with a user I just created, so I should not pull in any saved settings.
<billytwowilly> Blissex: yep;) ikea special. 5 feet by 2 feet.
<Blissex> PWizard: just to be sure I'd like to see in a pastebin the result of 'fc-match'.
<Blissex> PWizard: perhaps all three results of 'fc-match -v "DejaVu Sans-10"' and then with ":dpi=75" and "dpi=100" appended.
<PWizard> Blissex: http://www.pastebin.com/704526
<PWizard> Blissex: http://www.pastebin.com/704527
<PWizard> This is driving me insane.  :-/  I need to get some food, anyway
<Blissex> PWizard: this is mine for all three, and it has a very interesting propery...
<Blissex> http://pastebin.com/704528
<Ahmuck> i am not getting sounds from *.pls stream
<Blissex> PWizard: I have set my '-dpi 100' though.
<PWizard> Blissex: what is the interesting property?  My mental diff is fairly slow
<PWizard> are you running Dapper Dragqueen currently, or Breezy Bludgeon?
<Blissex> PWizard: well, my X 'dots per inch' is definitely 100. Now the first 'fc-match' is without any 'dpi', and the result says 'dpi: 75(f)(s)', but when I do 'xfd -fa "DejaVu Sans-10"' it comes out as 100.
<Blissex> PWizard: on this machine I run Fedora actually, but that should not matter much.
<Blissex> PWizard: if you want a quick-and-dirty workaround, force 75 DPI in the '/etc/fonts/local.conf'
<PWizard> I've got no local.conf, I have the conf.d directory
<nstuart> anyone else unable to add printers with 6.0.6?
<nstuart> the Systems setting thing has all the printer types grayed out except for other
* DaSkreech fixes dhcp
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah :-) Now to figure out why LDAP is screwed :-)
<Blissex> PWizard: you can create one...
<Blissex> PWizard: sample configs here: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Cfg/FontConfig
<PWizard> well, I'm giving up for now
<PWizard> I need to eat
<PWizard> I think I'll just not use KDM or GDM for a while.
<PWizard> :-/
<PWizard> thanks for the help though
<ilabra> hello
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello
<mrphonk> hi there... :D
<ilabra> justgetting used to ubuntu and poking around
<mrphonk> cool! what do you think so far?
<ilabra> i dont miss my windows box
<ilabra> and i can actually fix problems on this thing
<mrphonk> hehe, i can understand that.
<ilabra> still feel a bit clumsy
<DaSkreech> :-) It'll be more fun when you start to forget what non hardware problems are :-D
<mrphonk> ilabra: Yeah, that's just normal. Give it some more time and you will know it like your own pocket.
<ilabra> thanks
<ilabra> well its already 320 am here - yall take care
<himmler> fyc
<ilabra> ill drop by at amore reasonable hour
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good idea. :P
<himmler> fuck off
<nstuart> anyone have any idea why my CUPS server isn't acting nicely? I get something like the following in the error log: cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell himmler about coc
<mrphonk> ilabra: you're in sweden?
<himmler> you are nigger
<mrphonk> lol
<himmler> lol
<himmler> ok ok
<mrphonk> himmler: Heinrich would have been proud of you using his name...
<himmler> i need smoke
<mrphonk> himmler: then go smoke?
<himmler> somebody play ET
<himmler> i smoke here
<Jim2> okay, my two cents on the universe : yeah my problem I poorly described earlier, was an issue with my /etc/network/interfaces file
<himmler> wtf?
<DaSkreech> Jim2: What was the issue?
<himmler> im high
<mrphonk> himmler: True national socialist, huh?
<himmler> you are from?
<mrphonk> Sweden
<himmler> ok
<xwolf-> estonia O_o
<Jim2> DaSkreech: i skipped the network config in the install, then i was trying to configure it after the fact. it was very painful
<himmler> me too
<himmler> estonia
<xwolf-> i was talking about you :P
<Jim2> DaSkreech: KDE's network settings or whatever didnt allow me to enable the device, until i messed around with ifconfig, ifup and /etc/network/interfaces
<xwolf-> is it estonia in your language too?
<himmler> yes
<xwolf-> cause your neighbours are not called Latvia and Lietuva here
<Jim2> DaSkreech: well it allowed me to enable it, but it enabled it for about 0.5 seconds, then disabled it with ZERO feedback
<himmler> what ever
<Jim2> times like this the command line shines
<DaSkreech> Jim2: SO what was wrong with the interfaces file?
<himmler> swedish girl sing our eurovision song - horrible
<mrphonk> himmler: lol...
<mrphonk> now i've been watching 4 episodes of Numb3rs and 3 episodes of CSI. Nice evening :D
<DaSkreech> fru57r873d: Me too!
<Jim2> DaSkreech: hmmm, i think it was missing a "dhcp" somewheres.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Jim2> :D
<protocol1> how do I got about getting xchat 2.6.2 on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Wait a few days then apt-get install?
<DaSkreech> / #kde
<poimen> hello
<poimen> I have a little problem
<poimen> :(
<FauxFaux> DATAJA
<DaSkreech> FauxFaux: he Didn't atahjsthhap
<poimen> I have a pc that has a ati radeon and it was working with the ati driver but when I pluged in my apple monitor it dint work with the ati driver
<poimen> I had to load the vesa driver
<FauxFaux> DaSkreech: Ow, my brain.
<poimen> but the vesa driver does not run right videos they are chopy as hell
<FauxFaux> Just started to.. his ass.. something?
<FauxFaux> Give me a clue?
<poimen> does the fglrx driver work on dapper?
<DaSkreech> DATAJA
<DaSkreech> he didn't ata he just said he had a problem
<poimen> because I installed the package and when I did fglrxconfig and did not show nothing
<poimen> what show I do?
<FauxFaux> Heh :P
<DaSkreech> FauxFaux: bACK TO YOUR REGULAR helping :-)
<FauxFaux> DaSkreech: Well, I'd help, but I'm a windows user because kubuntu fails horribly to boot on my machine :)
<DaSkreech> poimen: Honestly #xgl-ubuntu is probably the best way to get help
<poimen> ok
<protocol1>  how do I got about getting xchat 2.6.2 on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> protocol1: You need it now?
<protocol1> its not really a priority
<DaSkreech> Then wait a few days while it gets approved for the repos
<protocol1> k
<starkej> Does anyone know why only a floppy drive shows up under media:/ on my Kubuntu?  Or possibly any ideas?
<DaSkreech> Do you have  CD in the Drive?
<starkej> I have a DVD if your asking me
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Does a kubuntu server automatically have firewall up that drops pings?
<starkej> could anybody help me with a problem with the storage media thing in kubuntu?  the only thing that shows up is a flopy drive, and I never even use the floppy
<_Steven> hi all
<imbrandon> hello
<DaSkreech> Chris_Tucker: D0 \/ und3r51@no| teh v\/u7ds c0m1ng 0ut o4 mi terminal?
<Chris_Tucker> DaSkreech, |-|0\/\/ |-|1 4RE \/?
<Steven_M> I've found a bug report for the exact problem I'm having with kopete in kde 3.5.2, only I'm still not sure what the solution is. I'll post the link to the report and see if one of you can figure it out please.
<DaSkreech> In the words of Firefox flicks
<DaSkreech> WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
<Chris_Tucker> very high appearantly
<DaSkreech> Cocaine is a hell of a drug
<Steven_M> here's the bug report: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125549
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: please take those type topics to #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: It's not really a topic :)
<imbrandon> Steven_M: that dosent mean the bug is fixed, just been reported, you might have to wait for a patch to be released
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: yea i know but you caught my drift ;)
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Would you happen to know if a kubuntu server installs iptables rules?
<imbrandon> dont think so
<DaSkreech> Like dropping all icmp requests?
<DaSkreech> Then what is going on?
<imbrandon> dont think so
<DaSkreech> Grrrs
<Steven_M> imbrandon:but it said it was resolved
<DaSkreech> Can't ssh can't ping can't samba
<Ahmuck> how does one play shoutcast *.pls streams in amarok using kubuntu ?
<xwolf-> ever since i did this big update, my media:/ thingie only displays the diskette
<xwolf-> why could that be?
<LeeJunFan> apparenlty Xgl doesn't even work with kde eh? at least not kde-window-decorator
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: I doubt it would currently
<LeeJunFan> sucks, works with gnome. And I can use gnome window decor with kde but that really breaks kde bad.
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: Have you seen the SOC for KDE?
<DaSkreech> Or kubuntu for that matter? :)
<LeeJunFan> SOC?
<DaSkreech> Summer of Code
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: not really. I know xgl is going to be a bigger target for next kubuntu if that's what you're referring to.
<DaSkreech> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE+Google+SoC+2006+ideas
<DaSkreech> Thats the KDE one but there is a simialr bounty in Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Oh You may want to grep it for XGL
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> im compiling kopete 0.12 beta 2 and its taken over half an hour to 'make'
<jeff_> is this normal?
<jeff_> i dont compile from source much
<Lorenzod> jeff: back in my Gentoo days, some kde components could take hours to compile..
<jeff_> whoa,really?
<Lorenzod> yeah, but then again, that was on a relatively slow laptop.
<jeff_> hmm
<jeff_> this laptop is moderately fast
<Lorenzod> I think the most important thing is the amount of RAM you have.
<Lorenzod> Because if all your RAM gets used up and g++ has to start swapping a lot then things get slow.
<jeff_> damnit
<jeff_> i only have 128mb
<Lorenzod> That's what I had back in those days.
<jeff_> lol damnit
<jeff_> so im probably gonna be here a while
<Lorenzod> I used to close down X every time I was compiling KDE.
<Lorenzod> jeff_: do you drink coffee? If so, go and prepare yourself a bucket or two.. ;-)
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> if i want to stop 'make'ing now, will it affect my system?
<Steven_M> is there anyway for me to downgrade from kde 3.5.2 to kde 3.5.1
<Sputnik8> @jeff_ Hi, I don't think so...
<jeff_> Sputnik8: thanks
<Sputnik8> @Steven_M why?
<Sputnik8> @jeff_ where is your problem with the normal version of kopete?
<DaSkreech> Sputnik8: They have an abnormal version?
<DaSkreech> Lordy
<jeff_> Sputnik8: its not the newset version available
<_Steven> Sputnik8: Why what?
<Sputnik8> @jeff_ I think they will upgrade later...
<Sputnik8> @_Steven Why downgrading?
<Sputnik8> @jeff_ Maybe they will just wait because of stability...
<DaSkreech> 0.12 isn't stable?
<jeff_> Sputnik8: yeah probably, but im a risk taking guy
<_Steven> Sputnik8: cause koppete no longer works for me under 3.5.2
<Sputnik8> @_Steven oops...
<Sputnik8> @Steven Breezy?
<_Steven> Yeah
<Lorenzod> jeff_: you can safely cancel a 'make' job, but not a 'make install'
<Sputnik8> @_Steven I had problems with it under Breezy as well - But now I use Dapper...
<Sputnik8> @_Steven videoproblems?
<_Steven> What's the package selections like in Dapper?
<DaSkreech> jeff_: Want to start running KDE4 next month?
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: Hi
<LeeJunFan> hi
<Sputnik8> @_Steven what do you mean? apt-get is the same ... Adept is better ... There are some new packages I think ... And some repositories did not upgrade yet... ?
<sjohnson> !broadcom
<ubotu> from memory, broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<sjohnson> thx ubotu :)
<_Steven> Sputnik8: I mean is there the same range of apps for it?
<DaSkreech> _Steven: For dapper vs Breezy?
<Sputnik8> Yes ... I think some more packages? Seemed like this for me... - But ofcourse if you use repositories that didn't upgrade you can get problems..
<DaSkreech> Sputnik8: Can I hold a package in adept?
<_Steven> DaSkreech: yes
<Sputnik8> You also get often new and a lot of packages: It's beta!
<pppoe_dude> hi. how come video files are not part of the icon-preview in kde?
<DaSkreech> _Steven: Assuming that you don't have some funky repos then you should have a few more packages available in dapper.
<pppoe_dude> no preview in metabar either (in konqueror)
<_Steven> DaSkreech: great
<troy> evening folks
<DaSkreech> troy: Yo!
<DaSkreech> This one!
<_Steven> DaSkreech: how would you rate the stability of dapper?
<DaSkreech> _Steven: Currently very stable in terms of not crashing
<DaSkreech> Still a little jumpy in terms of package changes
<Unit_> breezy sound fixes ?
<_Steven> DaSkreech:  would I have to upgrades every week sort of thing?
<Unit_> why does ubuntu take so long to load
<DaSkreech> _Steven: Right :)
<Unit_> kubuntu
<DaSkreech> You could just ignore them and then upgrade once a month
<_Steven> ok
<DaSkreech> But whats the fun in that?
<tim> there is a major bug in kubuntu dapper!
<_Steven> I've got slow internet so a once a month might be all I can manage
<_Steven> tim what's the bug
<DaSkreech> _Steven: If it's really bad then I would say gt flight 7 then when the final comes out get than and upgrade from the CD
<Lynoure> tim: Have you already reported it?
<_Steven> how stable is fligt 7?
<tim> everytime, i click a textbox it type a 'x'.
<_Steven> tim: that's odd
<_Steven> anyone else heard of this?
<Lynoure> does not sound that major to me, as it doesn't affect most systems and has a workaround (backspace). But interesting normal bug, indeed
<Sputnik8> @_Steven it's not a lot of fun with slow internet... :-( Maybe you better wait 20 days and get a stable one...
<_Steven> ok
<Lynoure> tim: My first thought is that you have x selected somewhere and accidentally are using the middle mouse button
<Lynoure> tim: or that you have x selected somewhere and have mouse buttons somehow shuffled
<_Steven> thanks for all the help, see you everyone.
<Sputnik8> Bye, _Steven!
<tim> I am using gok
<Lynoure> tim: but what kind of mouse you are using?
<tim> microsoft
<tim> mouse
<jeff_> hey guys
<Lynoure> how many buttons?
<jeff_> anybody know how to get a mic working?
<Lynoure> jeff: alsamixer and then unmute it
<jeff_> ok
<tim> three buttons
<Lynoure> tim: and you do use the leftmost one for clicking on the text field (just checking)?
<jeff_> Lynoure: is alsamixer an app? i just typed it into a command line but nothings happening
<jeff_> Lynoure: should i apt-get it?
<tim> yes
<jeff_> tim: me?
<Sputnik8> @jeff_ what about kmix?
<Lynoure> jeff: hhm, I don't know, I'm only using dapper and mine came with it.
<Sputnik8> did you try?
<Sputnik8> (you have to get used to the buttons a bit...)
<jeff_> Sputnik8: ill try that now
<tim> so what is my problem?
<troy> tim: it's got to be with the mouse for sure, maybe the left button is sticking to the middle button and it's clicking simultaneously
<troy> if you select some other text, does the letter 'x' change into something else?
<Lynoure> tim: if you paint an area with your mouse and then click on a text field, does it put the painted text there?
<troy> anyway, sleep beckons... good luck with that tim
<Lynoure> tim: or do you have difficulties with painting text?
<sheldonc> !broadcom
<ubotu> hmm... broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<Lynoure> tim: there are some common mapping problems with 5 button mice, at least. But of course this can be something else completely, too
<tim> what am I supposed to do?
<MetaMorfoziS> bye all
<robotgeek> there was a mouse howto on the wiki
<Lynoure> tim: select some text from the screen by dragging with your left mouse button. Does it get selected? If so, then without unselecting,  click on a text field, do you still x or that text?
<Lorenzod> hm.. quick question: how do I find -doc packages in adept_installer?
<robotgeek> Lorenzod: kubuntu-doc package
<jeff_> Lynoure: ok i turned up the volume on my mic but typing alsamixer into the konsole
<jeff_> Lynoure: but krec is still not getting anything from my mic
<tim> no
<Lorenzod> robotgeek: don't follow you. say I want to install kdevelop-doc, how do I find it in adept_installer?
<tim> but I am not using gok anymore,
<robotgeek> Lorenzod: ah, okay. just search for kdevelop, and the rest should show up
<Lynoure> jeff_: sometimes you only need to unmute mic boost (cannot rememer what it is called)
<Lorenzod> robotgeek: the funny thing is, the -doc package doesn't show up.. :-/
<Lynoure> jeff_: other than that I'm not sure I can help you as I have not yet used krec
<jeff_> ok
<jeff_> thanks man
<Lynoure> jeff_ your welcome, woman =)
<Lynoure> s/your/you're
<jeff_> hahaha...
<robotgeek> kdevelop3-doc Lorenzod
<jeff_> oh i get it, ur a woman right Lynoure?
<jeff_> lol! im sorry, i didnt actually read your name,
<Lynoure> jeff_: as there is just a handfull of Lynoure's in the world, I cannot blame you for assuming defaults :)
<Lorenzod> robotgeek: yes, but I had to switch to adept. adept_installer seems a little bit too simplified for me..
<jeff_> ive never seen the name Lynoure written before so i just figured it was some obscure, computer related alias
<robotgeek> Lorenzod: oh, i did not know there was a difference :)
<Lynoure> jeff_: At worst, a guy assume I was a gay man, as I mentioned my husband on a Finnish Linux channel.
<robotgeek> lol
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> thats insane
<jeff_> hahaha
<jeff_> yeah i wish there were more girls with the guts to use linux
* Hobbsee is a female
<jeff_> yeah i know, shes the bomb
* robotgeek points out that Hobbsee is a dev
* jeff_ knows
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: is checkinstall for dapper fixed now?
<jeff_> yeah
<jeff_> i just got it and it worked for me
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: no
<Hobbsee> er, well..i dunno
<Lorenzod> robotgeek: adept_installer is the app you get when you select "add/remove programs".
<Lynoure> tim: If you cannot select text with your left mouse button, it sounds like the mouse buttons are mapped to wrong places.
<robotgeek> Lorenzod: oh okay, i just use apt-get :)
<Lorenzod> robotgeek: that is the safe choice. :)
<Lynoure> tim: In that case, xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 3 2" (or with some other order of numbers) could help.
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: Really?
<DaSkreech> thats bad
<robotgeek> hah, i havent used xmodmap in a while!
<trym> I cant get svn working... svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'http://svn.inviso.local/invisoextra'
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: If you think my advice is bad, please correct me :)
<DaSkreech> Oh no I meant about you being a gay man
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i didnt get any notifications of a fix in the bug report, but i dont know
<tim> it messes up with gok
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: I got rather angry, especially as it was followed with "why don't you go to a gay channel instead of here" by the same guy. But he was a bit... tactless in genetal.
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: I read that as tactless in genital
<DaSkreech> Which was funny if tactless :-)
<DaSkreech> ok how do I get programs into katapult?
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: Sorry about my typos, I'm happily unaware of his bits
* DaSkreech laughs :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: run katapult from the command line, it seems to update the cache
<Hobbsee> uh oh...that doesnt look good...
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: So I can't put it on a timer?
<DaSkreech> To update
<Hobbsee> i'd expect you could
<Lynoure> tim: then I don't think I can help you, probably someone can.
<Parkotron> Is there a release date for Dapper yet? (official, speculative, or otherwise?)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Umm Do I need to kill anything before I run it?
<tim> it is because of gok
<DaSkreech> I assume that katpult is somehow "loaded" when you login?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: from your last session, yes
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: So do I need to kill anything?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: you can killall katapult if you like
<Hobbsee> not sure if it actually does anything
<tim> who can help me ?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Works :-)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yay :)
<Hobbsee> Parkotron: june 1
<bimberi> hiiiii Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey bimberi :)
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<Hobbsee> poor bimberi
<bimberi> :(
<Hobbsee> there you go
<Hobbsee> you mind not testing in such a busy channel?
<bimberi> Hobbsee: yes fair enough, but i wonder if it would have worked elsewhere
* DaSkreech loves the Hobbsee one :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+oo Hobbsee Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> bimberi: try here...
<DaSkreech> Ok should I trust qtparted? It's non destructive right?
<bimberi> kk...
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: for what, resizing?
<DaSkreech> Well I haven't started resizing yet
<DaSkreech> I just noticed that the "official" ubuntu version is CVS
<bimberi> hobbsee: i can't - i've lost the transcript
<Hobbsee> bimberi: see PM
<Hobbsee> i dont want to accidently put it in here, not knowing if i could unban myself...
<bimberi> Hobbsee: got it, thanks ...
<bimberi> Hobbsee: yes, and as you now know i'm not an op in here :)
<Hobbsee> true
<bimberi>  "boot.cat  f2.txt  f5.txt  f8.txt        isolinux.cfg    f1.txt    f3.txt  f6.txt  f9.txt        isolinux.txt   f10.txt   f4.txt  f7.txt  isolinux.bin  splash.rle"
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@144.139.227.156]  by Ubugtu
* bimberi was kicked off #kubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@144.139.227.156]  by Hobbsee
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: auto kick on paste?
<Hobbsee> boot.cat  f2.txt  f5.txt  f8.txt        isolinux.cfg    f1.txt    f3.txt  f6.txt  f9.txt        isolinux.txt   f10.txt   f4.txt  f7.txt  isolinux.bin  splash.rle"
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/hobbsee]  by Ubugtu
* Hobbsee was kicked off #kubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/hobbsee]  by crimsun
<robotgeek> opfest, it looks like :)
<crimsun> no, it's either a kick on the extension following i s o l i n u x. b
<bimberi> members being banned all over :)
<crimsun> I think juarez mentions are autokicked.
* Hobbsee sighs in relief
<crimsun> you probably need to speak with Dennis for clarification
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Hobbsee> you cant actually reop once kicked from the channel.
<robotgeek> juarez?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> Hobbsee: you're still on the access list, at least
<Hobbsee> crimsun: true
<crimsun> robotgeek: illicitly obtained software, among other things. Deliberately misspelled above.
<crimsun> (juarez being a proper noun and not likely to trigger a kick)
<robotgeek> crimsun: hmm, okay. might be a bad thing
<vursitis> Hallo.
<Hobbsee> hi vursitis
<kkathman> howdy
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman :)
<robotgeek> hey kkathman , long time :)
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  :)
<kkathman> hey robotgeek :)
<kkathman> Hobbsee , robotgeek  been in California alot lately ..  new promotion, responsibilities
<Hobbsee> ooh fun :)
<robotgeek> kkathman: ah, nice! congrats!
<kkathman> not so bad.. but lots of work
<robotgeek> kkathman: heh, as always :)
<kkathman> Hobbsee  robotgeek  I've totally lost track of what's goin on now in both k/ubuntu and suse :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kkathman> robotgeek:  howz the new job working out?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: flight 7, which hopefully wont wipe out people's hard drives
<robotgeek> kkathman: still trying to find one!
<kkathman> Hobbsee: came back and had 187 updates :)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<kkathman> robotgeek:  thought you were working like at nights?
<robotgeek> kkathman: hmm, nope. it was due the stupid wobotgeek nick i registered. (can you join #kubuntu-offtopic)
<kkathman> Hobbsee: saw that there was a major update to evolution, at least there was on suse...same on ubuntu?
* Hobbsee shrugs, not using evolution
<kkathman> robotgeek:  ohhh sorry I shouldnt be talking in here I guess sorry bout that
<kkathman> all bizness here :)
<robotgeek> kkathman: heh, i say that too all the people, so i should not violate :)
* kkathman stays quiet in the corner
* robotgeek draws kkathman out
<robotgeek> kkathman: anyways, all that confusion was due to the wobotgeek nick i registered!
<kkathman> I see
<hoomad> what is the admin pw for live distro
<robotgeek> hoomad: you don't su, you sudo. i think the password is blank
<hoomad> I cant get any sound
<hoomad> amarok live works good but now ubuntu
<robotgeek> hoomad: nothing from the example content?
<_guillaume> HEy !
<_guillaume> je fais des test, vous voyer se que j'ecris ?
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_guillaume> ok thanks =)
<Vursitis-X> that french?
<_guillaume> yes
<hoomad> I can't get any sound
<Vursitis-X> anyone else speak cheese eating snail sniffing surrender monkey? i want a translation.
<hoomad> there we go got sound
<hoomad> but its the wrong ports
<hoomad> its onboard not my card
<hoomad> where can I set my default hardware ?
<hoomad> the amarok buffering is bugged too
<hoomad> I can't play live streams
<robotgeek> hoomad: not sure, sorry
<hoomad> they need xine for kubuntu
<robotgeek> hoomad: it uses xine by default
<hoomad> all I see is gstreamer
<robotgeek> hoomad: kubuntu comes with xine, AFAIK
<hoomad> not mine ?
<hoomad> I thought kubuntu comes with the new amarok ?
<robotgeek> hoomad: you may install it from other repositories
<robotgeek> www.kubuntu.org has details, so has amarok homepage
<protocol1> hoomad, have you tried easyubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> hi. any ideas why I can't get any video on konqueror using flash? (google video)
<pppoe_dude> i get audio but no video.
<pppoe_dude> on mozilla it works fine
<jtmoney> dunno
<jtmoney> i had to add it to firefox
<jtmoney> then i installed the newer version and fux0red it all up
<stargater> re
<pppoe_dude> hmm... i seem to be getting audio, but no video, i'm running the flashplugin-nonfree flash player
<rohan> who can please donate some love - https://launchpad.net/bugs/40069 ?
<pppoe_dude> please i need flash to work :(
<protocol1> I am trying to use the kaffine player  to try play a dvd and it is telling me that it cant read title information and way I can fix this?
<margouyab> protocol1: have you installes libdvdcss ?
<mrfishhat> sorry about the logging on and off
<mrfishhat> im trying to get it to auto identify
<mrfishhat> using konversation
<stargater> a tutorial or quik help for install mpge codecs ?
<stargater> for 5.10
<sPiDeRmAn> please visit http://www.thepeacefulrealm.tk/
<sPiDeRmAn> thankyou
<Aji-Dahaka> in dapper, svn on my machine appears not to have ra_dav support.  anyone else having that problem?
<crimsun> Aji-Dahaka: it's a known issue, and it's being fixed.
<crimsun> neon 0.25.5 transition, yadda. We'll pull in svn 1.3.1 RSN.
<Aji-Dahaka> tanks :)
<Aji-Dahaka> thanks*
<Aji-Dahaka> any guesses as to when it would make it into dapper?
<crimsun> today.
<Aji-Dahaka> excellent :)  you're the bestest
<Ahmuck> i am unable to hear sound for music
<crimsun> just music, or any audio?
<Ahmuck> music from shoutcast, a pls stream
<Ahmuck> i hear the test sound
<macd> what are you using to play it?
<Ahmuck> amarok
<Ahmuck> or trying to
<Ahmuck> it shows that it is playing, the stream changes, etc.
<macd> I actualy went to xmms for playing shoutcast
<Ahmuck> but no  sound
<macd> and you said the test sound worked in amarok?
<Ahmuck> the test sound in kubuntu worked, the one through the sound manager.  i have not used amarok before
<macd> goto amarok > settings > engine
<macd> change your output plugin from autodetect to also
<macd> alsa*
<macd> that should fix your problem.
<Ahmuck> xine engine.  hrm, i used xine in my last distro.  does this mean that xine will not play in kubuntu ?
<macd> no, change the output plugin to alsa
<macd> its the 3rd dropdown menu,
<Ahmuck> done, no change
<macd> interesting, go look in your kde sound settings and see what it is using
<Ahmuck> dapper
<macd> kcontrol > sound and multimedia > sound system
<Ahmuck> was autodetect, i changed to alsa, but no change
<macd> try Open Sound System, on both.
<Ahmuck> same thing.  i noticed that when i click xine on the menu, it does not start
<Ahmuck> heh, amarok just crashed without a backtrace
<macd> hmmm, in adept (package manager) you might want to search for amarok, then look for alternative engines.
<Ahmuck> heh, i crashed it again
<macd> submit a bug
* Ahmuck shrugs
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me the link to get a new respositories list?
<kuzmaster> hello?
<imbrandon> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kuzmaster> thats the one im after
<kuzmaster> and can i have the page to get wine on kubuntu 5.10?
<haakonn> when in kde (which i always am), all gtk programs have the ugly default theme until i start gnome-settings-daemon. what is the "correct" way to do this?
<cfraz89> haakonn, you can use a .gtkrc-2.0
<haakonn> oh
<cfraz89> also the kde settings should be able to set it for you?
<cfraz89> it changes that file
<cfraz89> when you use gtk styles and fonts, in appearance
<nalioth> haakonn: try gtk2-engines-gtk-qt      it makes your gtk stuff look like qt stuff
<CountZ> I'm trying to remove amarok but it wants to also remove kubuntu-desktop, why?
<cfraz89> kubuntu desktop is a metapacakge
<cfraz89> which depends on amarok
<cfraz89> so by installing kubuntu-desktop you install amarok
<cfraz89> its ok if it removes it then
<CountZ> it is?
<CountZ> it will not remove the gazillion packages installed after kubuntu-desktop?
<haakonn> yeah, seems like choosing "Qt" as the gtk theme in kcontrol made things prettier
<cfraz89> nope
<cfraz89> nothing depends on kubuntu-desktop
<CountZ> Ok here's the problem - I have the arts daemon running, KDE sound works
<cfraz89> but kubuntu-desktop depends on lots
<cfraz89> yep
<CountZ> but Amarok doesn't find arts in the list of engines
<CountZ> Do I have to have amarok-xine?
<cfraz89> thatll give you the xine engine
<cfraz89> amarok doesnt have an arts engine anymore
<cfraz89> not in latest beta
<CountZ> ok but Xine tells me it can not initialize any audio devices
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> kaffeine doesnt work either?
<CountZ> checking
<CountZ> beep works
<CountZ> checking kaffeine
<cfraz89> ok
<CountZ> no.
<CountZ> kaffeine doesn't work and it even complains about some WMV thing
<CountZ> when I'm just trying to play an mp3 file
<cfraz89> hmmm
<dave> hi all, needed to reinstall Reseifs came up with errors and was un mountable (is my root partition!)
<cfraz89> whats the exact error?
<CountZ> in kaffeine?
<cfraz89> yep
<dave> reinstalled with 5.04 and then wanted to upgrade via cd to 5.10
<dave> have been unable to do this so tried to install from 5.10 cd
<CountZ> it does not repeat the error.. :-\
<cfraz89> oh
<dave> 5.10 cd dies at detecting module ide-cd for linux ATAPI CD-ROM
<cfraz89> try running kaffeine from terminal
<dave> cd stops spining nothing works, tried expert mode no joy!!
<dave> anyone able to help ?
<CountZ> cfraz89: I gotta get back to work so i'll just play music with beep for now but thank you very much for trying to help man! :-)
<CountZ> during the evening I will have a bit more time to play with it
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> its ok
<dave> got an breezy install problem with an IBM aptiva AMD k6 cpu - install faulters at ide-cd loading module - help
<dave> anyone able to help with a breezy install problem ?
<dave> anyone able to help with a 5.10 install issue - had been installed before via online update process
<dave> r0xz_ can you help with a breezy install from cd issue?
<dave> any help for a breezy install issue ?
<dave> can anyone reply to my messages ? seems like theres no one here or the lag time is way sllloowwww!
<n3storm> hi everyone
<n3storm> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<visik7> !javadebs
<stargater> re
<josh> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<josh> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<stargater> anyone have screenshots from dapper = kde ?
<apokryphos> stargater: osnews has some
<apokryphos> as per-usual
<stargater> ah ok thx
<josh> osdir.com has some i think
<apokryphos> gah, osdir, even
<apokryphos> names mixed up :O
<josh> can somone please tell me where the sources.list should be?
<apokryphos> in /etc/apt
<josh> thanx
<josh> how do i replace my old sources.list with my new one
<josh> i dont have permissions to replace it
<josh> ?????
<stargater> apokryphos:  or copy the list from ..o-matic and open a term => sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<stargater> and past the entrys
<josh> term???
<stargater> term = terminal
<josh> ohhhh
<josh> umm... how?
<stargater> terminal = the holy shell
<josh> i no wat terminal is, but what do i type in, wat commands?
<stargater> see in kicker i think
<josh> ohhh
<stargater> or Kicker kde menu = system/terminal
<josh> got it
<stargater> but you now what is vi (vim)
<josh> no, i entered sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list into konsole
<stargater> vim = the best editor
<stargater> http://vim.sourceforge.net/htmldoc/quickref.html
<stargater> or for newbies = http://simpletutorials.com/w3/index.php?pagename=Vim%20Reference
<_steven> is josh there
<stargater> http://www2.in.tu-clausthal.de/~zach/vim/index.html
<stargater> _steven:  i think josh  is in vim
<Ahmuck> josh: open adept
<_steven> ''is josh there''
<josh> yeah
<josh> im here
<Ahmuck> oepn adept
<stargater> cu
<josh> ummm, ok, but how do i save the sources.list? in vim
<Ahmuck> nm
<josh> ?
<josh> how do i save?
<josh> do i just write in :w to save?
<josh> i think i did it
<josh> yep
<josh> and now for adept?
<_steven> hey josh
<josh> yeah
<josh> im here
<_steven> josh what did you want
<josh> i have got kubuntu up and running
<_steven> okl
<_steven> i mean ok
<josh> ahmuck: and now for adept
<josh> !firefox
<_steven> eh
<_steven> josh gtg
<josh> ok
<Ahmuck> josh: what are you trying to achieve ?
<DiThi> how can I loop mount an initrd file?
<jind> DiThi, if it's possible it should work with: mount -o loop initrd.img /mnt/loop
<DiThi> it doesn't
<DiThi> actually is a gzipped cpio
<DiThi> so i extracted it with cpio
<DiThi> I know it used to be a gzipped filesystem such ext2
<OdyX> Is there a log of that chan?
<rus> adept really needs some workaround
<rus> it sux
<nalioth> rus: breezy adept ?
<rus> dapper
<nalioth> rus: the dapper adept is miles different
<nalioth> oh. i'm glad you aren't stuck with breezy adept, then.  :(
<rus> used both dont really see any
<OdyX> !seen osh__
<ubotu> OdyX: i haven't seen 'osh__'
<OdyX> !seen osh___
<nalioth> something sounds fishy, rus the differences are quite striking between breezy and dapper adept
<CraiZE> hey
<CraiZE> where can i setup my KDE Keyring for passwords?
<rus> i used the breezy one just for a couple of days
<rus> i had debian before and i'm used to be given a warning when the package manager figures something out by itself
<rus> aptitude for instane
<CraiZEH> hi
<CraiZEH> anyone see my text?
<nalioth> CraiZEH: should we see it?
<rus> bloody adept deinstalled half of my bloody system
<rus> i'm in rage
<rus> i'm hardly containing myself from saying bad words!
<CraiZEH> yes
<CraiZEH> i was wondering where i can setup my password keyring
<CraiZEH> i dont find it in kcontrol
<CraiZEH> hrm
<CraiZEH> its called "kwallet" wonder if there is a setup for it :S
<rus> actually it's much more simple with this, just popup a preview with the changes
<rus> and a warning when removing a dependancy
<rus> because it does not give a warning!!
<rus> it removes the dependant package!
<rus> that's bad
<rus> dont you agree?
<Seantater> does anyone here know how keep works?
<Seantater> what type of backup does it make?
<sikor-sxe> hello, i upgraded to dapper recently. my machine crashes hard {not reachable by ssh} all the time since. where can i find out what the problem is? im really desperate here!
<Seantater> sikor-sxe: okay -- does it come on slowly
<nalioth> sikor-sxe: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion
<Seantater> sikor-sxe: like does it begin slowing down and keep going until you hit a dead stop and you can't do anything.
<sikor-sxe> Seantater: no, it suddenly happens after a few minutes of use
<Seantater> sikor-sxe: technically this channel supports dapper, but ubuntu+1 will probably be more helpful and faster responses.
<sikor-sxe> i first thought only X freezes, because the wlan card continues to flash, but the system is not reachable by ssh either
<Seantater> sikor-sxe: do you have apache2 or something installed? a hacker might be getting through and doing something..
<Seantater> sikor-sxe: are you in breezy now?
<sikor-sxe> after crash i booted with a livecd mounted the hd and checked its logfiles messages, kern.log, x.log but there was no hint of the reason for the crash
<sikor-sxe> Seantater: hacking is quite unlikely since i am behind a router
<sikor-sxe> and there are no ports forwared
<Seantater> sikor-sxe: I'm thinking it might be that one process balloned and took the whole computer's resources..
<sikor-sxe> hmm
<Seantater> A similer thing happened to me..
<sikor-sxe> ussually you notice it when the machine becomes slower
<sikor-sxe> but it just suddenly happens
<Seantater> It was because artsd had a memory leak
<sikor-sxe> i just wonder i which log file i should look
<Seantater> but unlike you, it took about 10 seconds to take effect..
<Seantater> sikor-sxe: If a process ballons, you won't see anything
<Seantater> however, if much of anything else;
<Seantater> read the .xsession-errors file in your home folder
<sikor-sxe> hmm ok
<mhterres> morning
<Seantater> hello] 
<USER017046> ciao
<vranikx> hello all
<Hawkeye> hello
<vranikx> does anybody know please where in kubuntu i can find programs which runs in every new start of kubuntu in sessions?
<n3storm> wenas
<rus> hola
<Blissex> vranikx: yes.
<mhterres> vranikx: ou
<mhterres> you can put in /home/user/.kde/Autostart
<rus> vranikx: init.d?
<vranikx> yes, i know it, but in every start of kubuntu are loading programs which are no in autostart folder
<vranikx> so i want to know where are programs which loaded in every start except .autostart folder
<Blissex> vranikx: depends on what you mean by sessions
<vranikx> so this: every start of kubuntu are loading some programs (firestarter, gaim etc) which are stores in i dont know and mozilla-thunderbird which is located in autostart folder, so i can know where are firestart and gaim located in autostart
<vranikx> sorry for my english
<n3storm> vranikx: did you have those programs open when you close kubuntu?
<Blissex> vranikx: that particular stuff is restored by the session manager.
<vranikx> aha
<vranikx> so how i can delete this sessions?
<Blissex> vranikx: 'Control Center:KDE Components:Session Manager'
<vranikx> because i want control autostart
<eulchen> vrankx: you can change that in session manager if you like to make kubuntu start with empty session
<vranikx> aha, oki, thanx very much
<Blissex> I have disabled the session manager completely because often restoring a session is very dodgy.
<Blissex> vranikx: note also that there are actually _many_ other levels of autostarting things.
<vranikx> hmm so i can manage my autostart sessions? some programs not loading some yes
<Blissex> vranikx: for 'Autostart' you just delete or add things to that directory. Usually they should be symbolic links.
<vranikx> ok blissex, thanx i will do it :) thanx so much :)
<monomaniacpat> Hi guys! Has anyone here managed to share files from windows to ubuntu? I get an error with konqueror - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13619
<serrano__> hola, aguien me ayuda a configurar el sonido en mi kubuntu?
<serrano__> hola
<serrano__> necesito ayuda para configurar el sonido
<serrano__> el sonido me funciona cuando arranco el sistema, el sonido de sistema y demas se escucha, pero cuando por ejemplo me meto a amarok a escuchar un mp3 no me lo reprofuce, como puedo solucionar esto?
<Blissex> serrano__: #Ubuntu-ES
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<serrano__> gracias
<Blissex> serrano__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<__dennis> hey folks!
<__dennis> is there a way to resize an ext3-partition without data loss?
<DeadS0ul> qtparted might work
<Blissex> __dennis: yes. Do you feel lucky?
<DeadS0ul> dnt' you need to add a 'punk' to the end of that sentence?
<Blissex> DeadS0ul: consider it implicit... :-)
* Blissex thinks that punk is a bit too generous for people willing to do a filesystem restructuring in place...
<DeadS0ul> i like the term 'you bastard'
* Blissex perhaps is too cautious
<DeadS0ul> espeically if I use an accent
<Blissex> DeadS0ul: in other contexts, I like a translation from Italian, which comes out well: "braindamaged dickhead", often uttered when I read source code from some people...
<DeadS0ul> remind me not to show you any of my css coding =|
<Blissex> DeadS0ul: I can show you mine instead as a model of beauty and wonder: http://www.sabi.co.uk/style/clean.css
<Blissex> __dennis: anyhow look for 'e2resize', and make sure you have backups or pray very devoutly :-)
<DeadS0ul> honestly
<DeadS0ul> go for it
<trappist> Blissex: to be a real model of beauty and wonder you have to omit units for values of 0 and other redundancies (e.g., margin: 0; rather than margin: 0% 0% 0% 0%;)
<DeadS0ul> dcc me, and send me a voice recording of some cursing in Italian
<nrb-tokyo> I was hoping someone could help with a problem. I've installed breezy amd64 and I can't seem to get mplayer out of backports. I've uncommented the backports line (with multiverse) in /etc/apt/sources.list and done a respository update. When I try an "aptitude install mplayer", I get nothing and when I search in apt-cache or synaptic, there is only mozilla-mplayer. When I browse to: http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/
<Blissex> trappist: thats a debatable opinion... Some redundancies are meant to convey a stylr
<Blissex> trappist: thats a debatable opinion... Some redundancies are meant to convey some pragmatics
<trappist> Blissex: and color: #017 rather than #001177
<ninHer> hi all
<DeadS0ul> trappist: those are short cuts, quanta doesnt' let me use thos
<ninHer> hi all
<Blissex> trappist: no, color must be fully specified.
<trappist> Blissex: the idea is to save the user and your server those few extra bytes of bandwidth, and to be effecient - since 0% == 0px == 0em etc.
<trappist> Blissex: no, not in css
<Blissex> trappist: then I should remove comments and indentation too...
<DeadS0ul> yeah in css you can use short cuts
<Blissex> trappist: it is better to be explicit and clear... Less shortcuts.
<trappist> Blissex: if you say <body bgcolor="whatever"> it has to be complete there
<DeadS0ul> Blissex: efficiency doesn't mean you should sacrifice readability
<Blissex> DeadS0ul: but <trappist> is talking about piffling ''inefficiencies''...
<DeadS0ul> naw, he's talking bout a few shortcuts, the ones he mentioned aren't bad, you can still read the code
<Blissex> DeadS0ul: but those shortcuts save perhaps 0.1% of bytes, and make things inconsistent... Stylistically I think that is not that good.
<DeadS0ul> true but not all of them
<trappist> I don't think 0 is any less readable than 0%
<DeadS0ul> margin : 0 0 50 50 or however it is, it s much better than writing four lines.  it's like comparing i++ instead of i = i+1
<Blissex> trappist: '0% 0% 3% 0%' is meant to convey the idea that the margins are meant to be relative to the size of the page, not absolute.
<trappist> Blissex: the percent after the 3 is meaningful to humans and to machines - if it's just 0 though, a human and a machine will interpret the same way - "no margin"
<DeadS0ul> but your argument holds true for using #017 instead of #001177
<Blissex> trappist: it is not "no margin", it is "no relative sized margin"
<trappist> Blissex: no, 0 is no margin - it's the same as 0%, 0px, 0em, etc.
<Blissex> trappist: using the extra "%" conveys the design decision that those margins should be relative, even if they are presently null.
<trappist> mkay
<trappist> I s'pose I can dig the idea of conveying concepts to potential readers in your css, but I prefer to aim to conserve bandwidth wherever possible
<DeadS0ul> as long as you don't over do it so other people, you don't want to make it  hard to read
<trappist> google sure doesn't mess around with it: http://www.google.com/ac.js
<llukax> hi does someone know how to install gtk?
<Blissex> trappist: while I agree with conserving bandwith, there is always the possible of passing the CSS source through a ''minimizer'', like remove all indentation, comments, shorten stuff; probably a dozen lines of Perl.
<llukax> with synaptic
<trappist> llukax: you almost certainly have gtk installed - what exactly are you trying to do?
<Blissex> trappist: as to Google, both their HTML and their JS are usually _awful_, ''because they can''.
<llukax> trying to install something called "stompboxes"
<Blissex> llukax: install how? compiling from sources?
<trappist> Blissex: they're "awful" because they use as few bytes of bandwidth as possible.  they're excellent, just ugly, because they chose to make it so.
<llukax> yes
<llukax> tar
<llukax> checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... no
<llukax> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<llukax> thats what i got during configure
<Blissex> trappist: no, they are full of bugs... Try to enable the JS console in Mozilla etc. and see how much crap their stuff throws up.
<Blissex> llukax: you need then the GTk '-devel' packages.
<llukax> ah, ok
<trappist> llukax: try installing libgtk2.0-dev - if that doesn't work, libgtk1.2-dev
<llukax> well in synaptic i dont know which one
<llukax> hmm
<Blissex> llukax: usually the devel libraries are under a ''development'' subcategory in Synaptic
<llukax> that one is already installed
<trappist> Blissex: their code throws exceptions as part of cross-browser compatibility, like "try this - if it doesn't work, must be this other browser, in which case do this" which is a perfectly valid way to do cross-browser javascript
<llukax> hmm ok lemme try 1.2
<trappist> llukax: it seems to be looking for 1.2
<Blissex> trappist: nah, they even have things like unterminated strings, missing fields....
<llukax> that worked
<Blissex> trappist: also, take that 'ac.js' and reindent it etc. It still looks like crap.
<trappist> Blissex: yeah, it's obviously not meant to be beautiful.  it's quite efficient, though.
<Blissex> trappist: it may be ''clever''. The sort of people that Google has tend to be very bright, obnoxious, bad programmers that love overclever, shoddy stuff..
<trappist> Blissex: one thing google loves is efficiency.  with the kind of traffic they get and the kind of stuff they have to do with each hit, they can't afford inefficiency.
* Blissex thinks he has just described Gen Y Ivy leagueers :-)
<DeadS0ul> Blissex: ..sounds like C programmers
<Blissex> DeadS0ul: sounds like Gen Y Ivy Leaguers that dabble in C programming. Never mind the overly clever/shoddy stuff they do when they discover C++ and templates...
<monomaniacpat> Hi guys! Has anyone here managed to share files from windows to ubuntu? I get an error with konqueror - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13619
<flapane> i have problems with flash and realplayer 32bit on my amd64 http://makeashorterlink.com/?H3ED1231D  who can help me?
<Blissex> flapane: they are not available.
<Blissex> monomaniacpat: thats just a Konqueror bug. Try to mount SMB shares before using them, using various tools.
<monomaniacpat> Blissex: I have mounted the files using smbfs using the terminal, but I still can't open in knoqueror - ??
<Blissex> monomaniacpat: thats extremely odd.
<Blissex> monomaniacpat: unless perhaps some of the file names on those shares are composed of strange characters or are extremely long, which may trigger some bug in Konqueror perhaps.
<Blissex> monomaniacpat: lets say that lots of people including myself can browse SMB shared from MS windows servers without problems...
<monomaniacpat> No, i think just usual windows names like my documents.
<monomaniacpat> yes...
<insanekane> hi ... i get segfaults on almost everything when I boot into Kubuntu ... does anyone have any clue why that would happen ?
<trappist> filesystem damage? incompatible glibc installed?
<trappist> check dmesg for evidence of the former
<NoUse> insanekane could be hardware problems too
<monomaniacpat> Blissex: ???
<insanekane> NoUse: well, breezy on the same machine works very nicely
<NoUse> insanekane kubuntu is breezy, do you mean ubuntu?
<insanekane> NoUse: no, i mean, i have dapper and breezy on the same machine/disk
<insanekane> NoUse: i get the problem when using the dapper
<Blissex> monomaniacpat: no idea why it is not working for you, it just should. When a share is mounted, it is not special.
<insanekane> NoUse: no problem when I use breezy
<NoUse> insanekane have you upgraded recently?
<insanekane> I get segfault when using "df -h" in the Konsole
<insanekane> NoUse: not that I know of ... but would that cause problems ?
<NoUse> insanekane well maybe this is a bug in dapper that has been fixed in new versions of KDE etc
<monomaniacpat> Blissex: maybe it's not mounted properly? I have 'My Documents' mounted /mnt/DAD
<_pan> #hellas
<insanekane> NoUse: it isn't KDE thats segfaulting ... much of KDE works ...
<insanekane> NoUse: its stuff like "df" that doesnt
<insanekane> and procmail
<insanekane> and many others
<NoUse> insanekane then the entire system probably needs a reinstall
<danst> hi i just played with the menueditor, sadly i made the system menu invisible, now i cannot restart the menueditor to make it visible again. could somebody please help me?
<Blissex> monomaniacpat: if you can look at it from the command line, like in 'ls -l /mnt/DAD', it should be OK. The problem you have is a bug in the of Konqueror, why it is triggered in your case and not others depends on context, what makes your context special I don't know,
<NoUse> insanekane but dapper upgrades can fix other stuff
<insanekane> are the swap partitions that are used all listed in /etc/fstab ?
<NoUse> insanekane yes
<insanekane> because, i get an error right at the beginning, when loading the kernel
<squilla> insanekane: paste bin /var/log/messages if you see anything realting to the rpoblem
<insanekane> free swap = 0k !?!
<DrNickRiviera> i'm back with a similar, but slightly different problem to not being able to run x yesterday
<insanekane> squilla: i got that info from dmesg
<squilla> danst:type " kmenuedit" on the command line
<squilla> DrNick: Hi
<insanekane> OutOfMemory: kill mknod !
<DrNickRiviera> i've installed dapper and when i do the startx command from the recovery konsole x and kde start up the way i want it
<DrNickRiviera> hi squilla
<DrNickRiviera> when i boot normally it goes blank after the part where it lists the different mounted hard drives etc.
<NoUse> insanekane your swap partition probably isn't mounting properly
<NoUse> insanekane is it listed in fstab?
<insanekane> probably ..
<DrNickRiviera> am in kde now, but running as root :-/
<insanekane> NoUse: yes ...
<insanekane> NoUse: 5 swap partitions
<insanekane> all listed
<NoUse> insanekane 5?
<NoUse> insanekane why 5?
<v3ctor> why would you want 5 swap partitions?
* jpatrick just has 1
<insanekane> nevermind that
<insanekane> anyway, i have 5 partitions
<danst> oh man it's gone.. .there's no systems menu anymore... and my menueditor looked more like smeg but the color scheme was different...
* v3ctor wouldn't have any if dappaer would let me
<DrNickRiviera> is there any logfile i could check to see why my screen is going blank when i boot normally?
<squilla> DrNick: /var/log/messages
<NoUse> insanekane run sudo swapon -s and pastebin the output
<squilla> DrNick: try type ctrl+D when that happens on boot time - btw - you're further than yesterday! ;-/
<Seantater> 4 partitions
<Seantater> her
<Seantater> shre/sher
<Seantater> I need to spell..
<Seantater> nevermind -- I have one for data, thrtee for OS's
<DrNickRiviera> yes, a lot further :)
<DrNickRiviera> even though i dislike running the desktop as root
<DrNickRiviera> is there some way i can avoid doing that?
<DrNickRiviera> logging out and then logging in again as a user doesn't seem to work :(
<insanekane> NoUse: http://rafb.net/paste/results/scSgod37.html
<DrNickRiviera> will just try the ctrl d thing
<DrNickRiviera> brb
<v3ctor> DrNickRiviera: have you tried renaming you ~/.kde dir and loigging in?
* v3ctor kicks himself in the typo
<NoUse> insanekane what about free -m
<squilla> DrNick: exit X and type "telinit 3" - I think you can login as user then .. anyone?
<insanekane> NoUse: http://rafb.net/paste/results/LzMBaE48.html
<insanekane> NoUse: http://rafb.net/paste/results/3Kt0XN94.html
<DrNickRiviera> will try that too
<NoUse> insanekane just for kicks, comment out all by one swap partition and reboot
<insanekane> NoUse: hmm
<NoUse> insanekane all but one*
<nzerox> just installed kubuntu, looking good so far
<insanekane> NoUse: it looks more like RAM failure than anything else
<insanekane> NoUse: but it cant be ... i ran memtest, and breezy works :/
<NoUse> insanekane I'd file a bug and see what they say
<nzerox> where can i find a newbie guide?? that will help me to get things setup ?
<NoUse> insanekane I would also recommend running apt-get update && apt-get upgrade before you do
<insanekane> hmm ok
<imbrandon> nzerox: check ubuntuforums.org for easyubuntu
<nzerox> imbrandon: thanks alot
<imbrandon> np
<squilla> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<nzerox> the ubuntuforums page is down :(
<imbrandon> what!?! hmmm
<nzerox> it says we will be right back
<imbrandon> haha never seen that before, try it again in a few minutes
<imbrandon> its a good place to start off
<nzerox> ok
<imbrandon> that and check this link
<imbrandon> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<squilla> nzerox:http://help.ubuntu.com/ is up
<insanekane> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<nzerox> ok, gonna try out a new kernel, hopefully i will be back :)
<DrNickRIviera> squilla: telinit 3 worked fine and i'm not running as root anymore
<DrNickRIviera> but ctrl + d didn't make a difference
<DrNickRIviera> couldn't reboot with ctrl + alt + del though, so i think the keyboard might not be working
<squilla> DrNick: perhaps you have another keyboard - just to check? although I feel that it's unlikely
<DrNickRIviera> i tried another one when i had the feeling this one wasn't working yesterday and it was the same
<DrNickRIviera> just going through /var/log/messages, to see whether there is something that might be of interest there
<nzerox> hey, what do i need to install to get my intel high definition audio card working ?
<squilla> DrNick:not the keyboard at fault then
<squilla> nzerox: what chipset is it?
<nzerox> squilla: intel 82801
<nzerox> squilla: i know it uses the snd_hda driver, but i'm not sure how to install it in kubuntu
<squilla> nzerox:sytem settings--> sound
<mhterres> afternoon
<squilla> nzerox:enable sound and check it's usng the alsa driver/not autodetect
<nzerox> squilla: sweet, tnx alot, gonna play arround a little bit
<nzerox> only werid thing now is that, machine wont restart :P
<squilla> nzerox:wooHAA! - make sure it's plugged in and go have some tea before you try again - what mobo?
<nzerox> squilla: its a sony vaio vgn-s3xp not sure what mobo, its alaptop
<squilla> DrNick:anything I can do for you - not sure how you stand at the   mo'
<squilla> nzerox:plugged in? maybe it's tired - get an IBM thinkpad and love life :-0  - just kidding
<nzerox> squilla: yep plugged into the wall
<nzerox> squilla: it goes to shutdown, says rebooting system, then just hangs, machine doesnt power down
<nzerox> squilla: shutdown command works fine though, lol, must be somthing with acpi
<squilla> nzerox:ctrl+alt+del or hard boot
<DaSkreech> nzerox: How old is the machine?
<nzerox> squilla: i did 'sudo reboot' when i press and hold the power button, it powers down
<nzerox> DaSkreech: less then 1 year
<nzerox> DaSkreech: maybe 1 year old
<nzerox> DaSkreech: squilla : i'm using the newest kernel, Linux nzxlaptop 2.6.12-10-686 #1 Fri Apr 28 13:21:56 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<squilla> nzerox:breezy? - type "cat /etc/issue"
<nzerox> squilla: yep, using breezy
<nzerox> squilla: Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<squilla> nzerox:k - when you upgrading to dapper? :-)
<dsl701> hey everyone!
<squilla> yo!
<nzerox> squilla: anytime, how do i do it ?
<zahlerstreik> anyone know anything about wine+kubuntu?
<squilla> nzerox:oooohhh - you have to add dapper to your repo's - but I don't knwo how
<insanekane> zahlerstreik: what about wine ?
<DrNickRIviera> squilla: am just running apt-get upgrade
<zahlerstreik> insanekane: i need to figure out how to run counter-strike in 32 (24) bit color, with open gl or direct 3d
<DrNickRIviera> something "fun" for once, at least compared to trying to get the system to run :)
<insanekane> zahlerstreik: eh ok
<zahlerstreik> i already have it running smooth with 16bit in software mode...
<squilla> DrNick:that won't hurt - I'm downloading 70M now
<zahlerstreik> i dont know how to get it to run in full-color with a graphics renderer, ive heard its easy :(
<zahlerstreik> but im a noob
<zahlerstreik> cs 1.6, btw, not source
<zahlerstreik> are there any switches for wine to force an applicatoin to run in 24-bit?
<DrNickRIviera> i'm definitely quite impressed by the os so far, from what i can tell i am going to like this a lot more then fedora :)
<nzerox> ok, brb
<squilla> DrNick:wish I'd known you were on AMD64 before all that yesterday ;-)
<DrNickRIviera> sorry about that, wouldn't have thought it would make a big difference
<malte_> hi, using 6.06 beta 2 and kernel 2.6.15-22-386 here. i just installed nvidia drivers, but kdm won't start and complains about the kernel module being older than the x server stuff
<squilla> DrNick:I have a 64bit version of ubuntu but will install it in another partition - too comfortable right now - everything "just works " :-D
<malte_> why is that? linux-restricted-modules-(my kernel) says it provides for the latest version
<squilla> malte: you installed drivers from nvidia?
<malte_> squilla: i installed the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-22-386 package
<malte_> and nvidia-glx
<squilla> malte: the drivers com with kubuntu - no need for nvidia proprietary drivers
<malte_> squilla: ehm, nvidia's drivers are a tad better 3d performance-wise though, aren't they?
<squilla> malte:on the cd -in pool/l/ and pool/n/
<squilla> malte:my geforce6600 is very happy
<malte_> i want to install the proprietary drivers anyway :) but thanks
<squilla> malte:I'm not well informed but these are from nvidia(?) - just "ubuntu-ized"
<malte_> squilla: mkay, what package do i need to install them then? the wiki said linux-restricted-blah, so i just went with that
<squilla> malte:on the cd -in pool/l/ and pool/n/
<malte_> i don't have the cd available i'm afraid
<squilla> malte:how'd you install?
<malte_> with a cd :) but it's not here anymore, i lent it to a friend
<squilla> malte:you online?
<squilla> malte:I mean dsl
<malte_> yeah...
<squilla> malte: *blush* - dsl in Linux!
<malte_> o_O
<squilla> malte:"sudo  apt-get install nvidia" from the command line - but perhaps you should do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" first
<malte_> okay, i'll try that
<squilla> malte: good luck
<malte_> no such package :/
<squilla> malte:"sudo apt-get upgrade"
<malte_> yeah, did that
<malte_> apt-cache search nvidia shows several other packages though, such as linux-restricted-... and nvidia-glx
<malte_> i'm quite sure those are the ones i need
<squilla> malte: yes it's true
<squilla> use "aptitude"
<squilla> I'm stupid today - later all :-/
<malte_> :S
<DaSkreech> lol
<DaSkreech> ok Anyone ever used ktorrent?
<uniq> I have.
<DaSkreech> Does it ever eat your files?
<uniq> haven't experienced that yet, no.
<DaSkreech> Ok I'm grabbing two distros
<DaSkreech> The one that finished first has vanaished from the file system
<DaSkreech> Which is strange because I'm seeding it
<DaSkreech> The other one has 4 minutes left to go but I'm afraid of letting it finish now
<ruggy> pwd
<malte_> DaSkreech: azureus 4tw
<DuDReNoV> hey guys
<DuDReNoV> I killed the kde menu bar by mistake and now I've no idea how to start it again
<DuDReNoV> any help?
<firephoto> DuDReNoV: try "dcop kicker kicker restart" in the alt+f2  run command
<firephoto> unless you mean the menus in a window.. then hit ctrl+m
<DuDReNoV> awesome
<DuDReNoV> it was kicker
<DuDReNoV> :)
<DuDReNoV> forgot the name of it
<Jowi> hello, just installed kubuntu-desktop. I am not using kdm/gdm. which is the exec file to put in .xsession?
<mart> anyone aware of any major bugs in flight-7?  I need to reinstall.
<firephoto> mart: not from an install point of view but the latest updates seem ok with no quirks
<mart> firephoto: oh, right.  someone was telling me today that they were having plenty of problems with updates right now :|
<firephoto> mart: powersave (i think) was stuck in a "want to update to same version" situation yesterday but it's still working. everything else seems ok. i'm updating right now.. new kernel and some xorg bits..
<tsdgeos> Jowi: startkde not sure?
<firephoto> powersave might be coming from an extra repo though still.
<mart> firephoto: ok, small things I can deal with.
<Jowi> tsdgeos: ah, thanks. was looking at the commands starting with "kde..." and didn't see that one.
<mart> firephoto: but filesystem corruption needs a reinstall :|
<DaSkreech> malte_: 4tw?
* Jowi restarts X
<firephoto> mart: i guess if it's that bad you do. might as well try the new installer too if you don't have anything to lose on the disk.
<mart> firephoto: oh? what's new?
<firephoto> mart: from the notice. "The seventh testing CD for Kubuntu Dapper has been released. We are especially interested in reports from testing the new Live CD installer Ubiquity."
<firephoto> i guess that means it's more reliable now. ;)
<mart> firephoto: oh, that.  hmm, think I'll stick with what I know :)
<lana> Hey, can anyone point me to a MSN messanger for Kubuntu that as a display picture function (cous these stupid things are important for my sis)
<firephoto> lana: kopete does that
<margouyab_> amsn
<pradeepto> lana: Kopete
<pradeepto> lana: it comes with Kubuntu as a default IM app
* mart throws in another vote for kopete, just to be sure :)
<ubuntu> i did something quite stupid, i ran prelink and now there's a kernel panic everytime
<ubuntu> i boot
<pradeepto> mart :)
<lana> I can't seem to find that function in Kopete. any idea where i can find that option?
<lana> never mind... just found it
<lana> thanks everyone
<steveire> flight7 is out now?
<mart> yup.
<jpatrick> hey Tm_T!!
<Tm_T> moin
<firephoto> lana: click on the msn icon.. properties
<cow_2001> oh, now i'm me.
<firephoto> oops.. too slow and not watching.. heh
<malte_> for the win!
<DaSkreech> malte_: lol
<Bachus9000> I'm trying to get Compiz running on Kubuntu 6.06 beta2 but I've run into a problem when trying to run 'xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us' as most of the guides suggest.  /usr/share/xmodmap isn't there and I can't find xmodmap.us anywhere in the filesystem.
<insanekane> Bachus9000: on my system it is /usr/bin/xmodmap
<insanekane> Bachus9000: err .. disregard that
<Bachus9000> Hold on, according to the package search site the file is in gnome-applets-data.
<Bachus9000> Yippee.
<colo> hello there, dudes 8)
<jpatrick> hi
<colo> just a quick question regariding konqueror: is it possible to set it up that a middle-click on an open tab causes it to be closed?
<apokryphos> colo: I believe there's a non-GUI config option to enable that, one second
<steveire> I'd like mouse wheel on anything to open it in a tab, but can't find a setting to do it...
<apokryphos> colo: edit your konquerorrc and under FMSettings add "MouseMiddleClickClosesTab=true"
<colo> apokryphos: thank you :)
<colo> works great :)
<colo> surprising kde does not use XML for its configuration files
<apokryphos> I think it does
<colo> well, the konquerorrc i just edited with vim used some ini-like syntax
<jpatrick> yeah
<hastesaver> xml for config files? First time I've heard of it
<colo> as long as i don't have to parse that in a program of it, i'm fine with it ;)
<hastesaver> any examples? I'm curious to see what it looks like
<colo> what? XML?
<hastesaver> colo, yes, apps which use config files that are in XML
<steveire> apokryphos: How did you know the name of the bool?
<Lynoure> hastesaver: It's been around for ages...
<colo> well, there's the elektra project, for example
<colo> elektra strives to provide patches for popular programs to make use of XML for their configuration files
<apokryphos> steveire: saw it listed somewhere
<apokryphos> was a feature request some time ago on bugs.kde.org
<hastesaver> Lynoure, I'm sure it exists, but I've never encountered it my personal experience...
<steveire> Do you know of any way I can force single window mode, and have items that I middle click on open in a new tab ala ff?
<apokryphos> steveire: erm, yeah, of course. I thought that was default in kubuntu...
<Lynoure> hastesaver: Life is full of wonders. That's what makes it fun. :)
<apokryphos> settings -> configure konqueror -> web behaviour
<steveire> Don't think that works when I'm browsing locally and try to open a folder/file.
<apokryphos> it should
<apokryphos> click on "advanced options" there too
<_uros> hi all. i have the current application menu bar at the top of screen (Mac OS style). this works with "native" KDE apps, but not with some others (firefox, OO, skype), does anyone know if there is a way of enabling this for these apps or not?
<apokryphos> I don't think it's possible
<Snake[Away] > Its not
<steveire> I'll have another complete look around so
<_uros> tnx. it would have been nice, but i'll survive
<Snake__> _uros: Its not written in qt, so no, its not possible, unfortantly :(
<apokryphos> I'm just as concerned about getting that menu bar transparent
<apokryphos> mine just doesn't seem to want to no matter how I budge, and yet my brother's is perfectly translucent without any configurations
<steveire> nope, wheel click still opens in a new window when I open a folder
<Snake__> apokryphos: are you on dapper?
<apokryphos> on one of my partitions, yes.
<Snake__> apokryphos: Does your kubuntu's K-Menu update itself?
<apokryphos> steveire: did you check the advanced options?
<steveire> yep
<apokryphos> Snake__: yes
<Snake__> Mine doesnt for some weird reason... when I download or remove programs, I have to manually change the menu
<apokryphos> steveire: "Open folders in seperate windows" isn't enabled, is it?
<apokryphos> steveire: on the main configure konqueror page
<steveire> disabled already
<steveire> (default i think)
<apokryphos> steveire: what do you have each of your "advanced option" settings to?
<apokryphos> i.e. on, on, off, on.......
<koro[] > Hi, I'm getting Uncompressing Linux... Ok, boting the kernel.       PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6   when I try to install kubuntu.  Any ideas?
<steveire> 1010101
<apokryphos> looks fine
<apokryphos> hm
<steveire> yep
<Snake__> apokryphos: I am happy to see that konq is finally up to speed and working as a decent browser :)
<steveire> It's fine for web browsing, but not for file folder exploartaion
<apokryphos> really don't know then I'm afraid
<apokryphos> it really does work fine here
<steveire> arr...
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: heya
<colo> well
<apokryphos> steveire: I can send you my konquerorrc and you can try out with that if you like...
<colo> konqueror from dapper flight 7 does not incorporate the webkit-fixes to pass acid2, fwiw
<ciga> hi
<steveire> It behaves like that in your konq?
<steveire> cool, yes please.
<Snake__> colo: hardly any browsers pass acid 2, I dont take to it with a grain of salt.
<apokryphos> steveire: http://giannaros.org/konquerorrc
<apokryphos> Snake__: well, at least the big good ones aim for it
<colo> Snake__: konqueror does
* apokryphos nods
<Snake__> apokryphos: Rofl. Have you seen IE "Pass it" ?
<colo> from vanilla kde 3.5.2
<ciga> anyone with dapper and having problem opening a file with fish://?
<steveire> 403
<apokryphos> Snake__: I said "good" ones
<colo> ciga: works fine here
<Snake__> apokryphos: heh
<macd> ciga: there is a known dapper issue with that, does it give you a firewall message?
<ciga> colo: I try to open a remote file with quanta and in konqueror, but it still got nothing.
<ciga> macd: no, I can browse the files.
<Snake__> apokryphos: http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/5175/lol28mv.jpg <3 that pic :)
<apokryphos> steveire: sorry, try again now
<apokryphos> IE has just said they entirely don't care about acid2
<apokryphos> which is...... annoying
<steveire> I got it thanks. That your site?
<apokryphos> yup
<Snake__> apokryphos: I wonder where the hell the input box came from lol
<steveire> Snake__: Is that ie7 or something? looks ...unfamiliar
<koro[] > any ideas?
<Snake__> steveire: yes thats IE7
<apokryphos> charming as ever
<Snake__> Heres another good one
<Snake__> http://www.hardcoreware.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=16760&stc=1&d=1146019226
<steveire> apokryphos: Is it just a placeholder? it doesn't look navigable.
<Snake__> Google advertising for firefox while IE tells you to use them to search :)
<apokryphos> steveire: more of a dump, and I host a few other sites on it
<steveire> I see
<slow-motion> hallo
<apokryphos> the hosting itself was more-or-less free
<steveire> slow-motion: hi
<Snake__> slow-motion: welcome
<slow-motion> hi steveire, Snake__
<Snake__> someone say my nick plz
<Snake__> or dont? :P
<koro[] > Snake__:
<Snake__> koro[] : thanks
<koro[] > np
<Snake__> Hmmm time to get yakuake
<koro[] > any ideas on my issue?
<Snake__> koro[] : is your ram good?
<Snake__> koro[] : sorry bout that, did you reply
<Snake__> ?
<DaSkreech> ok Ktorrent has me very weirded out
<DrNickRiviera> a lot of the time when i press the administrator mode  button in system settings only the red border comes up, but i don't get a box prompting me for the password
<DrNickRiviera> is this a general problem, or amy doing something wrong
<DrNickRiviera> am on dapper
<koro[] > Snake__: memtest shows nothing so far
<DaSkreech> Happens to me too
<eosyn> I had the red box with no forms early on in the install, after a few updates it went away though, also instead of system settings, I use kcontrol
<Snake__> koro[] : hmm
<Snake__> Kdesu is very buggy if you ask me
<Snake__> Thats what I think the problem is DaSkreech and DrNickRiviera
<eosyn> koro[]  lets his hamster run around in the box.. so beware
<stevekl> kdesu is pretty buggy
<koro[] > :P
<Snake__> Yea, kinda sucks :(
<DrNickRiviera> i do think it is quite good to use
<DrNickRiviera> probably easier then kcontrol
<Snake__> meh kcontrol ftw
<eosyn> I'd bet koro[] 's problem has to do with the boot system setting up fbdev and trying to write to his video card's memory locations
<colo> hmmm
<colo> i wish there was a way to make kopete's chat-window-tabs as flexible as konqueror's window-tabs
<ep> Weird, I was playing bzflag and my computer just reboots out of the blue.  It could of been a electrical brown out but I thought the computer normally just shuts down (not reboots) when this happens
<ep> why would it reboot?
<koro[] > eo, the weird thing is that it starts to continue the installer, then bails out after a couple of steps
<squilla> ep: what power source do you have - I get this sometimes with nfsmw - overwhelms the power source - you need 400W
<paula> oi
<ep> I'll have to check... i can't recall if the power supply is 350 or 400 watts.  One thing I just did today was return my UPS and replaced it with a simple surge protector I bought at Wall mart
<ep> This is my home computer and the noise generated by the APC UPS drove me nuts... Decided it's not worth it.
<colo> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ strings
<colo> bash: strings: command not found
<colo> what the HELL?!
<colo> this is not meant serious, now is it? :>
<colo> ep: my APC UPS is absolutely silent
<colo> when not powering my boxes at least ;)
<crimsun> colo: binutils is priority optional.
<colo> i see
<colo> well, it's obviously FAR less important than windoze binaries for mozilla stuff and the like on the cd...
<ep> Yeah, I called APC (model 650 IIRC) to see if the noise was normal.  They couldn't really tell me. I thought about exchanging it... but jumping through the hoops for the rebate... just give me my money back:)
<carsten> Hey, anyone know if there is java 1.5 for dapper? I cannot find it. There is for breezy
<crimsun> carsten: roll your own deb using sun/ibm and java-package from multiverse
<ep> colo:  btw, what is "nfsmw"?
<_uros> and one more q: i am slowly switching from gnome to KDE; almost convinced, but not ready to move from Evolution to Kmail indefinetly. Is there a way to symbolic link my evolution mail dir for Kmail to use (mbox) - in that case both programs would be seeing and saving mails in the same folder, so I could switch from one to the other when I choose?
<eosyn> there is some great instructions of the kubuntu forums on how to get sun's java installed by rolling your own deb
<macd> you could just use IMAP over POP pending your email provider supports it
<colo> ep: i'm no gamer, but this could be "Need For Speed: Most Wanted", by any chance?
* eosyn digs for it
<carsten> crimsun: ok, not today. but thanks for the hint
<ep> no, never heard of it.  I mostly just play bzflag on linux
<ep> it's free :)
<colo> is there a way to get rid of konqueror notifying me that i just bravely blocked a popup-window?
<_uros> my mail provider doesn't provide IMAP unfortunately - what could be a second best option - is a symbolic link smart?
<hastesaver> colo, lol.
<hastesaver> colo, One way is to use another browser
<colo> hastesaver: not an option
<squilla> is it possible to install a package - like the cedega deb file for example - and have apt auto install any unmet dependancies?
<insanekane> squilla: yes ... use gdebi for that
<squilla> colo: correct
<chx> in Krita, how can I specify a color as transparent (for gif)?
<squilla> insanekane: thank you! (it's installed - have not played with it yet .... gdebi that is)  :-D
<macd> chx: add a alpha layer.
<chx> macd: that sounds very complicated :(
<gemidjy> how can I tell Kubuntu to load vesa as Driver in Xorg.conf (Kubuntu Flight 7 - Live) and not "ati"
<jpatrick> replace it
<macd> replce ati with vesa, and the associated device name instances
<gemidjy> how can I replace it?
<colo> use a text editor
<gemidjy> I speak of Live Kubuntu
<macd> gemidjy: then in that case its very simple, you dont :P
<gemidjy> ahh god damn it, I have to
<macd> there may be some option you can pass at boot time, Im not sure honestly
<gemidjy> in Kanotix u append "xmodule=vesa" to Grub and voala
<gemidjy> I tried with it, I can't
<nzerox> hey does any one know the link for easyubunto @ ubuntuforums.org?
<n3storm> nzerox: you mean easyubuntu?
<nzerox> n3storm: yes sorry, i keep spelling it wrong
<n3storm> maybe you spell it wrong at google=
<n3storm> maybe you spell it wrong at google?
<DaSkreech> Is there a beale for kubuntu
<DaSkreech> cause I can't find this file
<DaSkreech> beagle
<colo> hmm
<colo> i take it kvim is not actively developed any more?
<sheldonc> i dont think it is
* mirshafie passed out: Away at the moment
<colo> does anyone in here happen to know if the KDE vim editing component is designed in a way to be able to handle vim version 7 without any adaptions?
<MasterWolf> Is there a way to uninstall kubuntu without reformating my HD
<osh___> Shouldn`t topic be changed. Isn't there a later version than Beta2 out?
<MasterWolf> Is there a way to uninstall kubuntu without reformating my hard dive
<munzir> Hi, kmail always asking me for the passwords though I saved it. when I close it there is always a message of KWallet is not available. It is strongly recommended to use KWallet for managing your passwords., what's wrong please?
<osh___> MasterWolf: Huh? Uninstall? What do you mean?
<munzir> MasterWolf: there is no way to uninstall kubuntu since the developers think there is no reason for this ;)
<munzir> MasterWolf: seriously, you can just format its partition if you want
<osh___> And what would you revert TO if you have kubuntu installed? Whatever was there before is probably gone now, overwritten by kubuntu.
<MasterWolf> Is there a way to uninstall kubuntu without reformating my hard dive
<MasterWolf> sorry
<MasterWolf> windows that i already have a partition for
<osh___> MasterWolf: So you have a windows partition and you don't want kubuntu on your drive anymore, just windows? Correct?
<MasterWolf> osh___: right
<osh___> MasterWolf: Then you could probably just fire up any disk partition tool, remove the partition that has kubuntu on it  and extend the windows partition to take over that space.
<osh___> MasterWolf: However most of us in here like kubuntu so you might be better off asking someone in #windows or something.
<MasterWolf> osh___: how do you do that
<johnny3d> I was without sound because I didn't have the jumpers for my F_AUDIO connectors on my motherboard.  Now that I have them what must I do program-wise to get my sound up and running?
<nico8481> lo
<DaSkreech> Come again?
<johnny3d> before when I booted the PCMCIA module didn't load.  It does now and I take that as a good sign.
<Isaiah>  why would I get this error: "Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A): SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not supported"
<Isaiah>  I have a mn-720 that I setup(or tried) using ndiswrapper
<cycom> does KDE have widgets like OS-X available?
<Isaiah>  everythings seems to be fine, but that card doesn't work and I can't use any iwconfig commands on... they all give me a "operation not supported" message
<DaSkreech> superkaramba
<DaSkreech> I think it's more proper to say where is the widgets that OSX borrowed from us
<cycom> DaSkreech: cool!
<cycom> DaSkreech: but I think they pretty much count as stolen at this point?
<DaSkreech> Naw It's hard to steal from Open source unless you don't give back to the community :)
<DaSkreech> Unless of course you mean BSD open source in which case they don't care
<cycom> DaSkreech: I was thinking along the lines of 'My neighbor borrowed my rake for three years, so it counts as stolen now.' stolen
<colo> free software is there for anyone to benefit from, as long as they're playing by the rules their inventors set up in the first place
<colo> so it's not stolen
<colo> but just used as intended
<cycom> (Hint: I was kidding about them actually stealing it.)
<mmport81> hi all, just installed new kubuntu breezy, and amarok crashes right after i start it, complaining that it can't run any (xine, gst, arts) engine i try
<johnny3d> synaptic does not have the kernel-headers for my kernel
<johnny3d> any sound gurus available?
<johnny3d> ...for sound
<Unit_> is there install to hd option for it ?
<Unit_> the live cd
<Unit_> I made a nice 3 gig partition for it
<mmport81> afaik, it's not possible
<Unit_> ...
<Sputnik_NL> Good evening all!
<colo> it's possible with dapper
<colo> afaik
<Unit_> ?
<Unit_> just dapper @ shell
<Unit_> ?
<Sputnik_NL> Good news we got today from Mark about Kubuntu...
<OdyX> Sure !!
<Lynoure> hmmm
<Sputnik_NL> Really hope big progression is made (already dapper is superb compared with earlier versions)
<Lynoure> My kpilot only seems to want to start in pairs... and then not respond
<Sputnik_NL> there really seems a lack of quality dedicated KDE distro's now-a-days
<mwiggins> i just installed kubuntu dapper, and amarok is not playing anything with the xine plugin anyone experienced this?
<mwiggins> its all installed fine (and i saw the wiki and installed all that shit)
<Sputnik_NL> did you install the xine-extra's?
<Sputnik_NL> pretty weird, you followed the right instructions?
<mwiggins> yeah
<Sputnik_NL> right now I just play an aac stream without problems
<Lynoure> Interesting
<Lynoure> Launching kpilot from the command line goes fine...
<Lynoure> but not from menu or Run Command
<Lynoure> oops
<Sputnik_NL> that's pretty interesting Lynoure
<Lynoure> 'fine' as in does not start two, still does not respond :(
<Sputnik_NL> are you sure you might not have wrong parameters for klilot in the menu?
<mwiggins> there is no libxine-extracodecs in my sources
<Sputnik_NL> ow ok
<Sputnik_NL> one moment mwiggins
<Lynoure> Sputnik_NL: It worked fine two weeks ago... but, I'll take a look
<Sputnik_NL> libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse mwiggins
<mwiggins> ah i only have backports for multiverse
<Sputnik_NL> that will do the trick, though I won't recommend using the backports
<Sputnik_NL> just stick with the official, universe and multiverse
<mwiggins> what are backports?
<Sputnik_NL> ummm how I explain that
<mwiggins> im familiar with debian, first time using ubuntu though
<Sputnik_NL> aha I see
<mwiggins> word now its working
<Unit_> is there anyway to do it ?
<mwiggins> thanks
<robotgeek> mwiggins: backports are a community maintained repository, which contains programs from the next version
<Unit_> is there an online installer ?
<Unit_> I can launch from the live cd ?
<Sputnik_NL> robotgeek: and often just plain debian packages right?
<colo> Unit_: only for dapper
<colo> not for breezy
<robotgeek> Sputnik_NL: all debian format ubuntu packages
<robotgeek> colo: it's usually (current version + 1)
<mwiggins> thanks again
<Sputnik_NL> ok  thanks robotgeek, didn't knew that part
<robotgeek> Sputnik_NL: i dont recommend it too much, unless you really need it
<Sputnik_NL> how about the signal 11 error, is it going to get fixed anytime soon?
<Sputnik_NL> robotgeek: I know, I never used them and recommend mwiiggins the same
<h3sp4wn> Unit: you could install debootstrap
<Sputnik_NL> please, nobody has information about the signal 11 error?
<h3sp4wn> Unit: Or (if the breezy live cd uses squashfs - I know the dapper one does) unsquash the squashfs onto the other drive
<munzir> Sputnik_NL: what is it?
<Sputnik_NL> well on certain websites konqueror crashes with a signal 11 error
<Sputnik_NL> try www.enormmusic.com for example
<colo> works fine here
<Lynoure> No, nothing weird about the menu entry, just kpilot
<Sputnik_NL> ok Lynoure, maybe a launchpad report?
<Lynoure> Damn, I'm too tired to strace and there is nothing interesting in .xsession-errors
<Unit_> yeah but what about grub
<Unit_> and booting the darn thing ?
<Lynoure> Sputnik_NL: Yep, prolly tomorrow, if I haven't found a solution
<Sputnik_NL> ok thanks Lynoure
<NeedHelp> Hello i just install my kubuntu
<NeedHelp> but i dont know my root pass
<NeedHelp> cause when i installed it
<NeedHelp> it just wants to create ordinary user name and password
<NeedHelp> How i can get my kubuntu root pass now ?
<robotgeek> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<robotgeek> NeedHelp: ^^
<pussfeller> when I run kdialog in a cron, it sex it can't connect to the xserver
<pussfeller> but its running as me
<pussfeller> or it should
<NeedHelp> robotgeek: thanks a lot
<Sputnik_NL> Just a suggestion, why can't Firefox ship with the "mostly crystal" theme when installed from Kubuntu, for new users this would be nice.
<pussfeller> most of those cool firefox themes also make it og more memory
<pussfeller> hog, not ogg
<Sputnik_NL> I see
<Sputnik_NL> but still, by default Firefox looks terrible under KDE
<Sputnik_NL> (compared with the super slick Konquerer interface)
<DaSkreech> Hey anyone use Kopete for IRC?
<DaSkreech> When you do a /list and search for a string what is it looking for?
<munzir> DaSkreech: what's your question?
<DaSkreech> munzir: asked
<pussfeller> list is for channels
<DaSkreech> Yes I know
<DaSkreech> There is a search bar
<colo> Sputnik_NL: firefox is terrible after all
<DaSkreech> What I type in seems to have no relation to what it returns
<colo> no matter what skin you're using
<Sputnik_NL> I agree colo, however I need to use it for certain websites
<NeedHelp> can i use apt-get install
<colo> yeah, it's really terribly sucky that more and more sites are optimized for gecko
<NeedHelp> to install packages ?
<colo> and not to be standards-compliant
<DaSkreech> You can optimize a siote for gecko?
<Sputnik_NL> indeed, they should just use the w3 standards
<Sputnik_NL> sure just tweaks, just like for IE
<DaSkreech> like moz-opacity?
<colo> DaSkreech: you can optimize for whatever [x] html-rendering engine you want, if you're willing to break standards
<pussfeller> i never heard of a site optimizing for firefox, not for standards
<DaSkreech> I can't think off the top of my head of other breaking things
<Sputnik_NL> well, yahoo mail beta for example seems tweaked for IE and Firefox (Gecko)
<Lynoure> At the moment I have no idea how to report the kpilot thing
<Sputnik_NL> it will refuse on any other browser, while they should have the capabilities to view it
<Sputnik_NL> Maybe somebody here can help you here Lynoure with the report, I don't have too much experience writing reports on Launchpad neither.
<Sputnik_NL> sorry
<siefkencp> hello
<Lynoure> Sputnik_NL: It's not the Launchpad that is the problem
<NeedHelp> can i use apt-get install
<NeedHelp> to install packages ?
<Sputnik_NL> just the description of the problem?
<Sputnik_NL> NeedHelp: just do "sudo apt-get install (packagename)"
<Lynoure> kpilot starts fine once, starts doing a sync, gets stuck at 0%, after refresh of link stops responding and after that starts in pairs except from command line and always stops responding soon.
<NeedHelp> Sputnik_NL:  GREAT !
<NeedHelp> This Distro R0XZzz
<Lynoure> Ironically kpilot was the thing that brought me to kde
<Sputnik_NL> yes it does NeedHelp
<NeedHelp> I am Debian Fan
<Sputnik_NL> that really sucks for you Lynoure, I'm sorry
<NeedHelp> But this distro is Great based on Debian
<NeedHelp> but user friendly
<Sputnik_NL> that's right
<NeedHelp> no need to use hours of configuring my xserver
<NeedHelp> it just works
<NeedHelp> i`m happy
<Sputnik_NL> enjoy using it NeedHelp, and please report any bugs you encounter
<NeedHelp> thanx for supporting me
<NeedHelp> Sputnik_NL:  i will report
<Sputnik_NL> comminuty is all that can make it better
<Sputnik_NL> yes please
<Lynoure> Sputnik_NL: well, maybe it will start working again. I tried without my settings for it (assuming they too are at .kde/shade/apps/kpilot ) but that made no difference
<Sputnik_NL> :)
<siefkencp> using dapper here... just installed Kubuntu and lovin it
<siefkencp> i use it as a dev server for pretty much everything i do
<iNiku> hey
<Sputnik_NL> I see, well I think it's jut a problem in Kubuntu Lynoure, I don't use kpilot (don't even have it installed) so I can't confirm that
<siefkencp> ive been considering rolling ubuntu out on production in bigger projects
<iNiku> anyone getting this at boot time (kdm start, I guess):
<iNiku> May  8 23:55:21 localhost kdm_greet[4698] : Can't open default user face
<iNiku> May  8 23:55:28 localhost kdm_greet[4698] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<Sputnik_NL> same here iNiku
<ph3r> Hello, I'm having a problem with my nvidia driver, whenever x starts it's extremely distorted and un-useable. Is there a solution?
<Sputnik_NL> been updating the the latest x.org build ph3r? _41 is the latest
<iNiku> Sputnik_NL: doesn't seem to break anything as far as I can tell
<ph3r> Sputnic_NL: Thanks, I'll check.
<Sputnik_NL> I can confirm that iNiku, just checked the logs, I don't encounter any problems neither
<Sputnik_NL> apart from the log entery
<Lynoure> Sputnik_NL: Do you think my description above would be enough for a bug report? or should I wait till I'm awake again and strace the little rascal (why oh why it logs nothing, nowhere)?
<iNiku> Sputnik_NL: I just wonder what it's trying to do...
<iNiku> "default face" doesn't mean anything to me
<Sputnik_NL> Lynoure: I think the decription you gave is clear, and if there are questions they will get asked
<iNiku> "default user face", rather
<Sputnik_NL> just post it and see what reactions you get
<Sputnik_NL> to me it makes no sense neither iNiku
<Sputnik_NL> maybe it's a bug in Kubuntu's KDM theme?
<iNiku> Sputnik_NL: yeah, could be... can't really be bothered to debug it
<iNiku> everything seems to be working as far as I can tell.
<Sputnik_NL> yes that's true
<NeedHelp> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<NeedHelp> WOW!
<NeedHelp> is it possible ?
<Sputnik_NL> are you sure NeedHelp
<NeedHelp> yes i am ...
<NeedHelp> can i use debian source web sites or ftp mirrors
<NeedHelp> or just ubuntu
<Sputnik_NL> did you try "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<Sputnik_NL> I think the package is not called mozilla-firefox anymore
<Sputnik_NL> it's recommend to use Ubuntu's repo's NeedHelp
<NeedHelp> Sputnik_NL: hmzzzz
<NeedHelp> i will use unbuntu repo`s
<Sputnik_NL> try it please, it works here
<NeedHelp> but this is strange ...
<NeedHelp> not to gind mozilla-firefox
<NeedHelp> not to find mozilla-firefox
<Sputnik_NL> well I just checked it
<Sputnik_NL> mozilla-firefox is the old name before 1.5
<NeedHelp> dragon@dragonaz:~$ sudo apt-cache search mozilla-firefox
<NeedHelp> mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb - Mozilla Firefox English language/region package
<Sputnik_NL> right now it's called just firefox
<NeedHelp> Sputnik_NL:  uhuuu i see
<Sputnik_NL> Need to go off guys
<Sputnik_NL> good luck solving any problems
<Sputnik_NL> NeedHelp: abart from apt-get you might just use Adept
<Sputnik_NL> it's easier
<NeedHelp> Sputnik_NL: please give me the right links of kubuntu repo`s
<Sputnik_NL> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic make your sources list there
<Sputnik_NL> :)
<Lynoure> there was something in dmesg
<Lynoure> looks kernelly
<Lynoure> Is it ok to paste 50 lines of loggage into a launchpad bug report?
<_josh> can someone please tell me how to get wine for kubuntu
<nzerox> hey guys, is there a windows to kubuntu guide? that will help me to get essetial software installed, i know about easyubuntu
<_josh> anyone, i have kubuntu 5.10
<vonHalenbach> same
<colo> _josh: install it via apt
<colo> it's in the multiverse repos
<colo> i suppose there are quite a few topics about that topic on the forums
<_josh> wats it called
<_josh> i searched it adept for wine and i diddnt find anything
<NoUse> !wine
<NoUse> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<NoUse> _josh you need to enable universe
<NoUse> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_josh> ok
<ph3r> x just wont start. I've updated my machines gfx drivers (according to apt-get). When x attempts to start it goes goes back to the default kubuntu splash screen but with no output. And solutions?
<NoUse> ph3r check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<ph3r> Thanks.
<nzerox> anyone know of a good newbie guide for kubuntu ?
<ph3r1> How can I tell my computer that I have a PCIe card?
<_josh> it should automaticly detect it
<ph3r1> _josh: It doesn't. I guess it's an input error. x keeps shutting down cause it tries to use PCI
<_josh> hmmmmmm
<ph3r1> _josh: would you happen to know the correct input? would it just be PCIe?
<_josh> dont really know
<_josh> try the kubuntu fourms
<ph3r1> _josh: Me either. But thanks for the help. I'm stuck without x, so no internet browsing for me. Stuck using irssi for irc, lol.
<ph3r1> lets give it another try though.
<_josh> lol
<_josh> how do i set up a home network in kubuntu 5.10?
<_josh> im no a dual boot system with xp pro on another harddrive, and thats all set up for the network
<mcf501> This isnt really a direct kubuntu question, but i am trying to compile some opengl and it is not linking correctly to glut (/usr/local/include/GL) is where the hedder files are. Any help would be great thanks.
<slow-motion> n8
<Infecto> hi
<Infecto> where in kubuntu locale are set  ?
<Kadran> hi all
<Kadran> each time i open kubuntu it crashes and do rebooting, that happened after i have done an upgrade using adept_notifier and when i opened the xorg.log.old i found error about /dev/wacom ? any help please :)
<Unit_> how do you check your own ip
<Unit_> IP LOCALHOST  wont work
<Kadran> Unit_: ifconfig
<SuperK> hi All, I just upgraded to Breezy, and use KDE but Kcontrol is not in my menus and I can only get it by using terminal,anyone know how I can fix this?
<SuperK> I woild like to have it in my menus and in my panel
<HymnToLife> SuperK> just create a shortcut for it in your menu then
<Blissex> SuperK: try to upgrade KDE, it may help. The installation obviously was not totally succeessful.
<SuperK> I have upgraded all packages and reinstalled kde-desktop
<SuperK> is there something else I have missed?
<SuperK> every other app seems to be in place
<SuperK> How would I create that shortcut?
<Blissex> just CTRL-c 'cmp' then.
<SuperK> I tried to move it to desktop but it doesn't do it
<Blissex> oops sorry
<SuperK> I'm sorry, I fairly new still, what exactly is that please?
<Kadran> i don't know what happened after 3 successive restarts it worked normal , strange ;)
#kubuntu 2006-05-14
<Blissex> SuperK: well, if you upgraded etc. it just ''should work''.
<SuperK> the CTRL-c command?
<SuperK> I just don't have an icon for it in any of my menus, I had it in Hoary though
<SuperK> what does the CTRL-c command do? And where do I use it?
<mustard5> Do they have some type of menu editor in KDE, SuperK ?
<SuperK> probably but I wouldn't know where :)
<mustard5> SuperK, hehe..yeah..there are a lot of menus in KDE :)
<SuperK> Right, I was expecting just to see it under 'system' or utilities
<SuperK> I mean it's obviously installed, just no icon
<SuperK> and no menu entry
<mustard5> SuperK, I'm just reading a thread on kcontrol atm... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170526
<mustard5> SuperK, seems that is just the way its sets up...as in this thread they talk about loading it via command line too
<SuperK> I'll check it out too
<SuperK> hmmm interesting, maybe kcontrol doesn't come with it by default
<mustard5> yeah...
<mustard5> just going offline...sister wants to call on phone line :)
<SuperK> But I should be able to put it in my menus or desktop I would think
<SuperK> reading further
<_pedro> Good night
<_pedro> I am looking for repositories to install kmplayer with aptitude
<_pedro> I cannot find it
<SuperK> guess I'll just have to alt-f2
<SuperK> Ill be back later, got some stuff to do...thanks again
<_pedro> would I do it installing from Marillat's repositories?
<yanis_> good news
<mzuverink> I am using dapper, did a server install, added ubuntu-desktop and then kubuntu-desktop. All the multimedia application installed by ubuntu-desktop fuction properly, however all kubuntu-desktop multimedia apps fail to play any media.  They just quickly speed through a song or movie and then off to the next playlist item without making any sound or video.
<antx> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mzuverink> Anyone got any ideas why none  of the KDE multimedia apps will play multimedia for me? They just quickly speed through and go off to the next on the playlist.
<Kyral> No codec for said file :P
<mzuverink> Kyral:  I have the whole lot, good bad and ugly and they play proper in gnome apps
<Kyral> then change Kaffiene/Amarok over to GStreamer's engine
<mzuverink> Kyral: I try that, thanks
<mzuverink> Kyral: gstreamer is not an option anywhere as I can tell and I do not see it anywhere in the repos for dapper for either kaffiene or amarok
<mzuverink> Kyral: only arts and xine
<oknewbie> Does anyone here know how to cofigure xorg to use the Radeon driver?
<Kyral> activate Uni and Multi
<Kyral> Its there, I know it is
<mzuverink> they are active and they are not there
<duckdown> How would I run my 'wpa_supplicant -Dmadwifi -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' at runtime?
<Kyral> dunno
<Kyral> I know I got it running
<Kyral> before I jumped to Arch
<Kyral> in that case just install libxine-extracodecs
<mzuverink> I do not see them anywhere
<mzuverink> trying that now
<mzuverink> that worked, thanks Kyral
<Kyral> np
<bimberi> duckdown: at system boot? add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<duckdown> bimberi: Let me check it out, thanks man
<duckdown> bimberi: yeah at system boot
<bimberi> duckdown: np :)
<thev> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" anyone know what's causing this when I try ./configure?
<erov> do you have all of the gcc-* packages installed
<thev> erov - yeah
<johnny3d> hello I have done research on getting sound in kubuntu.  I have discovered that I don't have the /dev/audio directory.  Should I simply make the directory?
<NoUse> johnny3d do you have /dev/dsp ?
<johnny3d> no, I don't, NoUse
<crimsun> johnny3d: /dev/{audio,mixer,dsp} are deprecated; they're oss-specific. We use alsa instead of oss.
<NoUse> !tell johnny3d about sound
<crimsun> (granted /dev/{audio,mixer,dsp} should exist because we unconditionally load snd_pcm_oss...)
<NoUse> johnny3d try the debuggingsoudn link ubotu sent you
<johnny3d> will do, thankyou
<crimsun> um, that debugging info needs to be revamped.
<crimsun> johnny3d: pastebin the info from ``lspci -nv && lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<johnny3d> ok, crimsun standby
<johnny3d> crimsun, NoUse, http://pastebin.com/706711
<crimsun> johnny3d: how new is the motherboard?
<johnny3d> crimsun, a month old but it was sold cheap because no floppy
<crimsun> johnny3d: link me to the manufacturer's Web page for specs
<johnny3d> ok
<crimsun> your hardware's pci ids aren't even listed, but my guess is it's either ac97 or hda
<johnny3d> crimsun, i have the spec book
<johnny3d> crimsun, it is ac97
<johnny3d> http://www.valuelist.co.uk/ProductDetailPage.asp?guid=&ticketid=0&productID=2847
<tim> How do I upgrade from kubuntu 5.10 to kubuntu 6.06
<crimsun> !tell tim about upgrade
<crimsun> johnny3d: sec.
<crimsun> johnny3d: pastebin lsmod, please
<johnny3d> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/706755
<crimsun> johnny3d: ``sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0''
<johnny3d> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/706756
<crimsun> johnny3d: pastebin ``dmesg''
<johnny3d> crimsun,
<johnny3d> http://pastebin.com/706757
<johnny3d> thankyou very much for your help thus far
<crimsun> johnny3d: hmm, is this a default breezy install, or did you compile your own kernel?
<johnny3d> crimsun, default
<crimsun> where is it getting device_mode from?
<johnny3d> I don't understand the question
<crimsun> nevermind
<crimsun> need lsmod again
<johnny3d> crimsun, I went into BIOS earlier and changed the esd to pci     http://pastebin.com/706759
<crimsun> johnny3d: sudo modprobe -r snd_ac97_bus snd_page_alloc
<johnny3d> done, with no reaction, crimsun
<crimsun> johnny3d: good. Now, sudo depmod -e
<crimsun> johnny3d: after that, sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<johnny3d> crimsun, sudo depmod -e freezes the shell
<crimsun> johnny3d: mm, ok, that's a sign of a larger problem. Has it finished yet and returned to a prompt?
<johnny3d> yes
<johnny3d> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/706768
<crimsun> johnny3d: run that modprobe -r command again
<crimsun> johnny3d: afterward, this time, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<johnny3d> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/706770
<johnny3d> crimsun, I don't know if this is related but at startup PCMCIA doesn't load
<crimsun> johnny3d: can you try booting with "acpi=off"?
<johnny3d> I can try
<johnny3d> brb
<tweek> salut
<kkathman> yo C-O-L-T :)
<robotgeek> yo kkathman
<johnny3d> crimsun, done
<kkathman> hi robotgeek
<johnny3d> am running without acpi, crimsun
<crimsun> johnny3d: what happens when you modprobe snd-intel8x0 ?
<imbrandon> hmmm use php-qt becouse i know php , or learn python python-qt ;)
<johnny3d> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/706795
<Desh> Ok, How do I install the sources for my kernel, k7, in order to use ndiswrapper?
<Desh> ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> /lib/modules/VERSION/build  <-- Does not work
<ep> On boot up, fsck was run because one of my volumes (not sure which, how do i tell?) was mounted more than thirty times... This is not unusual (i boot daily) but this time it failed.  I'm not sure how to run fsck on a mounted file system. What should I do?
<imbrandon> Desh: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<crimsun> johnny3d: urg. I'm guessing it doesn't work with Breezy either?
<johnny3d> crimsun, nope
<Desh> Why would installing usbmgr kill my USB access, CD's autoloading anf ndiswrapper?
<Desh> *and
<Desh> It still won;t work...
<fatejudger> the new updated samba tutorial STILL doesn't have information pertaining to loading Samba shares at boot
<fatejudger> I haven't come up with a way to do it using guest access myself
<fatejudger> everything requires passwords
<kkathman> howdy fatejudger :)
<fatejudger> has anyone had any more luck than I have?
<fatejudger> kkathman: hey
<kkathman> fatejudger:  you have to mostly just set those up in the fstab, and of course create a mount point
<fatejudger> I did
<fatejudger> I can make it work by setting up a samba username and password
<fatejudger> and supplying some sort of credentials
<kkathman> right
<fatejudger> but it won't works as a guest
<fatejudger> *work
<kkathman> it really shouldnt need to
<fatejudger> during boot at least
<fatejudger> it SHOULD
<fatejudger> there should be some way of doing it
<kkathman> i mean you dont need the "guest"
<crimsun> johnny3d: does it have other Linux drivers?
<fatejudger> kkathman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<fatejudger> if you use mount -a, it works
<fatejudger> but it's never successful loading them at boot
<imbrandon> fatejudger: you just want to mount a samba share in fstab ?
<fatejudger> yeah
<kkathman> right thats what I do manually
<fatejudger> with GUEST access
<johnny3d> crimsun, breezy?  It had different default drivers, yes.
<kkathman> but I have never needed the GUEST access
<fatejudger> no passwords
<imbrandon> make sure smbfs is install and use a line like this in your fstab , one sec
<fatejudger> well most Windows shares are like that
<imbrandon> ahh guest? no way
<crimsun> johnny3d: which default sound drivers were used?
<kkathman> I set the credentials, etc and set the settings in the smb.ini
<johnny3d> crimsun, alsa, oss
<imbrandon> smb.ini is for local shares not ones you connect to
<fatejudger> see, it's stupid that it can't do that
<imbrandon> no its insecure that you cant do that ;)
<fatejudger> Samba attempts to provide a means to access netbios shares
<fatejudger> it should do it in a way that's standard
<crimsun> johnny3d: I mean the actual alsa driver, like snd_intel8x0 or snd_hda_intel, etc.
<johnny3d> crimsun, that I don't know
<kkathman> if you are trying to access a linux directory from windows, you have to set up the credentials and the smb.ini
<Desh> Make sure there is a link to the kernel source from the modules directory. /lib/modules/VERSION/build should be a link to the kernel source
<imbrandon> fatejudger: use soemthing like this in fstab with smbfs installed ( //bob/d       /mnt/bob       smbfs    user,uid=brandon,gid=admin,rw,username=brandon,password=<yourpass>    0       0 )
<Desh> When I try to add the link it says file not found.
<kkathman> if you are going the other way, then you need only set the directory/folder on the Windows box to share and give it a share name
<fatejudger> imbrandon: I've done it that way before, but I just can't understand why you need to supply credentials like that
<fatejudger> that alone seems like the security risk
<fatejudger> not the guest access
<maxtor> hi...
<imbrandon> not if you have your network setup right and perms right on your boxes ;)
<fatejudger> I'm just surprised no one has thought of this
<imbrandon> it has been thought of, its insecure
<maxtor> somebody knows how to put path and classpath for java in ubuntu?
<johnny3d> crimsun, am I screwed?
<fatejudger> how is that insecure?
<crimsun> johnny3d: ok, I have to head home from work now, but I'll look later and see if I can find some information. In the meantime, please file a bug on Malone against linux-source-2.6.15 and attach the information I've asked of you. (Be sure to attach, not comment inline.)
<fatejudger> insecure is putting your credentials in plaintext in your samba config file
<johnny3d> crimsun,
<johnny3d> ok
<imbrandon> thats not in the samba config , its in fstab
<fatejudger> still
<imbrandon> and if you think about it you setup accounts on the windows box for just that access
<fatejudger> you don't need root permissions to view it
<imbrandon> but you need access to my linux box, whereas if you have a windows guest account setup i could mount your windows drive orver the network
<johnny3d> link, crimsun ?
<johnny3d> and, thankyou very mcuh for your help
<crimsun> !bugs
<fatejudger> imbrandon: of course
<fatejudger> imbrandon: but how would someone go about connecting to my network?
<crimsun> johnny3d: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<imbrandon> depends o the setup, but its inharently insecure, thus the answer to your question
<johnny3d> thankyou crimsun
<imbrandon> i dont have time to argure about it here, i was just trying to give you your anwser
<fatejudger> there are plenty of ways to make a computer insecure, including a Linux box
<imbrandon> yes there are, but why do it intentionaly
* imbrandon ends convo
<fatejudger> if you're smart enough to use Linux, you're smart enough to make choices
<fatejudger> end users should be allowed to decide what THEY feel is an acceptable level of security
<khaije> i'm sure that used to be more true than it is now
<fatejudger> khaije: I wouldn't doubt that statement
<imbrandon> fatejudger: thats the great thing about oss, submit a patch to samba then ;)
<fatejudger> there are more n00bs than ever now
<fatejudger> imbrandon: it probably wouldn't be accepted
<fatejudger> imbrandon: just for the reasons you previously stated
<imbrandon> thats exactly my point, thus i was trying to help you not get you on some self rightious kick
<khaije> thats the drawback of courting the masses, but the beautiful desktop i'm using now is a benefit
* khaije plugs kde 3.5
<imbrandon> ;)
* imbrandon lubs his kde 3.5.2
<imbrandon> to get onto a new subject ;) khaije: check this kde XPish desktop ( to windows ish for most "hardcore" linux users although i dont know exactly what that means since i've been using linux only for years ;) ) http://imbrandon.sytes.net/snapshot1.png
<kkathman> hehe.. if the icons were a little smaller it would be pretty close :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<fatejudger> I can't stand Windows Glass
<fatejudger> I guess I'm just a huge fan of plastik
<imbrandon> ;)
<khaije> imbrandon: the clone has surpassed the master haha!
<imbrandon> funny thing is it CAN run on my 333mhz with 32mb ram too lol ( this box isnt but i have one in the basement that is ;)
<fatejudger> no way
<fatejudger> Kubuntu can barely run on my laptop
<imbrandon> do that with xp media center ( the theme that i based that on )
<fatejudger> and that's 2.4 ghz celeron
<fatejudger> with six hundred and something mb of RAM
<fatejudger> 640
<imbrandon> fatejudger:  i have it running smooth on a 333 with 32mb ram, and this is a 2.8 ghz with 1.2gb ram and it flies
<khaije> exec free
<fatejudger> heh, the latter is about the same specs as I have on this machine
<fatejudger> and yeah, it does work amazingly well
* khaije blushes: oops!
<fatejudger> but my laptop takes forever to boot
<fatejudger> and KWord is really laggy for some reason
<fatejudger> which makes me sad, because I love KOffice
<fatejudger> input to screen is about 1 second off
<imbrandon> hmm
<fatejudger> in the worst case
<fatejudger> I have the Dapper Alpha on it though
<fatejudger> so I may try reinstalling
<khaije> i have a p3 1ghz, w/ 256mb ram, and it runs v well
<imbrandon> fatejudger: jsut apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<fatejudger> I did
<fatejudger> I do it all the time
<imbrandon> infact from my apache logs someone here needs to do an apt-get dist-upgrade ;) "Kubuntu 6.04 Dapper"
<khaije> fatejudger: you may also want to very that dma is activated for the harddisk
<imbrandon> fatejudger: then you are at the latest , its not alpa anymore
<khaije> *verify
<fatejudger> khaije: was that off during the Alpha?
<imbrandon> its off default always
<khaije> i don't specificaly know, but if the memory size is an issue it will need quick swap space
<fatejudger> like I said, it has 640 mb of RAM
<fatejudger> it barely uses 400
<khaije> fatejudger: oooh! i read that wrong the first time
<fatejudger> aptitude isn't perfect, sometimes config files are left on machine from alpha versions
<fatejudger> a reinstall might do the trick
<_steven> hey can anyone give me some quick help with xorg.conf
<_steven> i want to make sure im using the highest possible bit depth
<_steven> but there are at least 4 different bit depths in my xorg.conf
<_steven> how do i know which ones to change?
<raf> hello
<raf> hello! can anyone help me with the sound in Kubuntu?
<Desh> How do I add wlan0 to my iwconfig list?
<Desh> I just installed ndiswrapper and the correct driver for my WLAN card, but wlan0 is not part of iwconfig?
<khaije> a couple questions: what does katapult do? and what is the reccomended setup for sound (currently using gstreamer -> alsasink)
<lunitik> khaije: katapult simply launches applications... (nifty naming imo :P)
<lunitik> khaije: as for sound... depends on needs... gstreamer is fine... but xine supports more codecs (indirectly)
<khaije> lunitik: let me put it this way, what is differnet now that i have katapult
<lunitik> khaije: not much really... you try running katapult as a stand alone application?
<khaije> lunitik: w/ regards to sound, do you know which is more dependable?
<lunitik> khaije: define 'dependable'
* khaije chuckles: lunitik, i wouldn't even know where to begin, i view tools from a "what do they do" perspective
<lunitik> khaije: you probably want xine w/ w32codecs then  :P
<lunitik> (uhhh... unless you meant in respect to katapult...)
<khaije> o that last comment was directed toward your katapult question
<khaije> :-) ya
<lunitik> khaije: haha... 'katapult'... I don't think much damage can be done by just clicking around  :)
* lunitik thinks thats the frontend?
* lunitik wonders if he is seeing too much into Mark talking about hiring... and Aaron saying so much positive things about Kubuntu wrt the LinuxTag meetings?
<khaije> ?
<khaije> sorry you lost me :-)
<lunitik> khaije: just rambling, somewhat
<Interpol> Why would wlan0 not show up on my iwconfig list?
<raf> can anyone help me with the sound in Kubuntu?
* lunitik also wonders whether Mepis and Kubuntu will be working together at all... seems pointless to have 2 projects working on KDE for Ubuntu... seems logical to work together, at least behind the scenes?
<lunitik> raf: depends whats wrong
<raf> I can hear anything
<raf> I can't
<lunitik> raf: card? you have onboard and a seperate card?
<raf> onboard
<lunitik> raf: and type of card?
<raf> Intel 810 chipset
<lunitik> raf: lsmod | grep snd_intel8x0
<lunitik> raf: is it loaded?
<raf> 0000:01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device 4310
<lunitik> raf: uhh... thats lspci  :/
<lunitik> raf: not what I said
<raf> sorry
<raf> it isn't loaded
<lunitik> raf: well..... load it  ;)
<Interpol> Why would wlan0 not show up on my iwconfig list?
<lunitik> sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<lunitik> raf: also... go ahead and throw that into /etc/modules ... that way you get to be lazy and not do that all the time  :|
<Interpol> ??
<khaije> lunitik: do you happen to know anything about the direction of kde sound now that arts is deprecated?
<lunitik> khaije: phanon
<raf> lunitik  > ok, I loaded the module, It appears in lsmod
<lunitik> raf: k... play somethign?
<lunitik> something
<raf> lunitik  > i'm going to view /etc/modules
<khaije> hmmm.... never heard of it... i'll check it out. thanks very much :-)
<lunitik> khaije: http://phonon.kde.org/
<lunitik> I knew I spelled it wrong   :(
<lunitik> Interpol: the card is supported and its module is loaded?
* khaije tips his hat to lunitik 
<lunitik> Interpol: I'll take your lack of response as a no? lol
<lunitik> !cough
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lunitik
<lunitik> !botslap
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lunitik
<lunitik> :(
<lunitik> no fun
<lunitik> !lart
<lunitik> !lart me
<lunitik> :(
<lunitik> !lart me typing too much?
* lunitik wonders off crying
<imbrandon> !lart lunitik
<lunitik> imbrandon: it pretends to know what you mean (/msg from bot) ... but yeah... nothing  :(
<imbrandon> lol
<bewire> Hello, where should I discuss problems with sound ? (I have a amd 64, system sound ok, but no sound in kscd, totem, tvtime or other players ...)
<lunitik> bewire: depends... what distro... OS... etc? if Kubuntu then here else not here
<bewire> Installed kubuntu after ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<lunitik> Hobbsee: cheater
<lunitik> :P
<Hobbsee> lunitik: :P - what's the bot there for, if not to call up factoids...i dunno how kubuntu-centric they are though, or how old...
<raf> lunitik > no, i can't hear anything :'(
<lunitik> Hobbsee: sound issues aren't Kubuntu centric  :P
<lunitik> raf: see what the bot said
<raf> hihihi i don't what "the bot" is $
<raf> I don't know what it is
* lunitik wonders why KUbuntu still doesn't have something like system-config-sound of Fedora/Redhat  :(
<lunitik> Set up can't be THAT different
<mustard5> raf, ubotu is the bot..see his message above
<crimsun> lunitik: for the vast majority of users, udev's hardware activation handles that
<raf> :D
<lunitik> crimsun: for the vast majority yes.... but sound has been an issue since the first preview of Ubuntu  :(
<crimsun> lunitik: which bug reports, specifically?
<lunitik> crimsun: more than a year of IRC  :P
<raf> oh :O
<raf> ok, I'm gonig to read "the bot"
<crimsun> lunitik: that doesn't really help me, since I'm pretty much the sole triager of said bugs.
<lunitik> crimsun: used to come up like 10 times a day
<raf> just another question: If lspci shows "Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International" it means that is my sound card?
<prixeh> nice
<crimsun> raf: yes, and there are no sound drivers for your card.
<lunitik> crimsun: mostly related to intel8x0 actually...
<mustard5> sound is a difficult thing to troubleshoot though, as its not always operating system related, and sometimes more user related
<crimsun> raf: unless of course you can convince them to release the specs, in which case we can write drivers.
<crimsun> raf: there are drivers for the modem portion iirc, but otherwise you're out of luck
<lunitik> crimsun: search launchpad (I think thats the prefered bug database?) for bugs related to that module... I'm sure you'll find lots...
<raf> :'(
<crimsun> lunitik: see what mustard5 typed.
<crimsun> lunitik: and yes, I'm well aware of the state of sound in *buntu. I'm the one pushing patches to fix them.
<lunitik> crimsun: thats good to hear  :-D
<raf> well, I can live without sound
<mustard5> your work is much appreciated, crimsun :)
* lunitik rarely had sound issues... and they never persisted through re-installs... so it can't be easy to debug such things...
<lunitik> crimsun: paid developer now, btw?  :P
<raf> I don't want windows anymore! windows recognizes my sound card but it have thousands of virus :D
<lunitik> crimsun: or just kinda sucked in  :P
<crimsun> lunitik: no.
<crimsun> (this is purely volunteer work)
<lunitik> crimsun: Jonathon is currently only paid Kubuntu devel?
<lunitik> crimsun: thank you for your work though  :)
<crimsun> I don't know the state of which are contracted, nor does it matter to me, since bugs are nondiscriminatory.
<lunitik> crimsun: its strange seeing you in a channel without calc though... haha
<crimsun> calc's probably in debian-kde and/or xandros
<mustard5> I'd just love to know how you gained all your knowledge in sound specific devices , crimsun, as I could certainly do with some knowledge on sound troubleshooting
<mustard5> hehe
<lunitik> crimsun: ahh... last I spoke to him he mentioned he might be getting work with Xandros
<lunitik> crimsun: cool
<mustard5> I end up floundering around not knowing which way to go with troubleshooting
<crimsun> mustard5: most of it is reading and writing source, wikis, breaking things, etc.
<mustard5> crimsun, k..well I can work on the breaking things part pretty easy :)
* lunitik thinks breaking things is fun
<crimsun> aye, 'tis
<lunitik> crimsun: also most frustrating when they don't go back together...
<crimsun> that's the best part, actually. You just acquire replacements.
<lunitik> crimsun: true...
* lunitik needs to go to bed... 5am wake up, and its almost 10:30
<lunitik> grrr
<lunitik> stupid job  :|
<crimsun> yeah, I have something like four hours to sleep, but there are far too many bugs
<lunitik> crimsun: don't kill yourself!
<lunitik> crimsun: my body couldn't handle that little sleep  :(
<kubuntu_Brazil> I sleeping flows
<lunitik> crimsun: great thing about bugs... if ya don't fix them... they're there tomorrow...
<lunitik> wait... thats probably not a good thing
<crimsun> lunitik: yeah, that tends to weigh toward the negative aspect ;)
<lunitik> crimsun: haha  :P
<lunitik> crimsun: seriously though... have to pay the bills... if you over do it... it'll stop being fun...
<lunitik> crimsun: no one wants to contribute to something thats no longer fun to them!
<lunitik> crimsun: your work will be appreciated just the same even if you don't have huge bags under your eyes   :P
<lunitik> on that note... good night
<crimsun> 'night lunitik
<stargater> moin
<crimsun> moins
<kkathman> greetings crimsun :)
<crimsun> hi kkathman
<Desh> Before a nasty shutdown, my CDs and USB drives would automatically appear on the desktop when plugged in. Now, if I put a CD in I have to go to media and click on the CD for it to mount. USB drives don;t appear at all.
<Desh> Is there a way to make it work like it used to?
<aftertaf> hi all :)
<johan_> >:D< daper is good :P
<_steven> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<johan_> dapper :o
<Steven_M> Hi.
<johan_> hi.
<_steven> hey, can somne please give me the line to enter into terminal to edit the sources.list?
<Desh> _steven, have you tried finding the file, and then right click, actions, edit as root?
<aftertaf> vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<_steven> ummm, ill try
<Desh> Or that. :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<Hobbsee> hey aftertaf!  LTNS!
<Desh> I still suck at command line.
<aftertaf> Hobbsee: LTNC
<aftertaf> long time no click
<Search4Lancer> how do I get all the nifty details in KTorrent that I had before when I started downloading this file?
<Search4Lancer> I had bar graphs and such, and now I don't
<aftertaf> Hobbsee: no irc at new job..... so.
<Hobbsee> :( ouch
* Hobbsee tries to find a better driver
<aftertaf> well. maybe i could get around it.....
<Hobbsee> hehe
<aftertaf> but now i'm on shifts...
<aftertaf> :/
<aftertaf> since this week.... once afternoon, once morning.
<Hobbsee> ouch
<aftertaf> good side is have time for me.... bad thing is don't see much of good lady and children.
<Hobbsee> true
<Steven_M> I'm trying to set up a dialup connection through a pcmcia card on my new install of dapper flight 6. There isn't a /dev/modem. I assume this is usually a link to the modem device. If I were to create a link myself, which device should it point to?
<aftertaf> Search4Lancer: has the config changed?
<Steven_M> Also, how do you check what a link points to?
<johan_> steve I am using pcmcia as well but networking only works when i pull out the pcmcia card and replace it
<_steven> how do i install wine?
<cfraz89> Steven_M:try /dev/ttyS0
<Hobbsee> !wine
<aftertaf> Steven_M: in the console, type ls -lh
<Hobbsee> !tell _steven about wine
<_steven> !wine
<cfraz89> Steven_M: is it an internal pci modem?
<Steven_M> it's a pcmcia card modem in a notebook
<aftertaf> best wine link i've found : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine+setup
<Steven_M> I already tried /dev/ttyS0 and got a I/O error
<bimberi> hi aftertaf!
<cfraz89> oh
<aftertaf> hi bimberi :] 
<cfraz89> sorry, im not real sure about pcmcia cards, ive never used one
<Search4Lancer> aftertaf: there are less options in the config window
<bimberi> aftertaf: just read the backscroll - good to see you back :)
<aftertaf> hehe thx :)
<aftertaf> good to see names i recognise too :)
<aftertaf> dapper is looking good anyway.
<Search4Lancer> nevermind, figured it out, had to load plugins...
<johan_> I have pcmcia as well networking is working after replacing the pcmcia card still modem isn't working either i am trying to find out what is wrong now
<Kadran> hi i can't install realplayer? any help?
<_steven> is there a way to get wine thru adept
<Search4Lancer> Kadran: realplayer is a windows application
<aftertaf> _steven: yes, but dunno if it works well.
<_steven> ok, how?
<aftertaf> _steven: apt-get install wine ;)
<Hobbsee> no, dont get that version...
<Hobbsee> see !wine
<Hobbsee> that version is around 10 months old, IIRC
<_steven> i dont care, the other way is too hard
<aftertaf> _steven: its not hard, just long..... but it works (whereas other way doesnt)
<imbrandon> Search4Lancer: realplayer is also a linux application ;)
<_steven> ok, im on the realVNC to download it for kubuntu 5.10, do i download the GZipped Tarfile or the .rpm?
<imbrandon> tar gz
<aftertaf> _steven: no .deb anywhere? cant you apt-get it,
<_steven> how
<Search4Lancer> pffffff...........
<aftertaf> _steven: sudo apt-get install realvnc?
<johan_> newbie :p ok type man apt-get :D
<_steven> ill try
<imbrandon> _Steven  sudo apt-get install xvncviewer
<_steven> cos i need to controll kubuntu from xp pro
<imbrandon> _Steven  sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<_steven> ok
<_steven> and do i need to download tight vnc viewer 4 windows, or can i just use the realvnc viewer?
<aftertaf> any will work: same protocol
<aftertaf> open port 5900 in xp
<_steven> ok
<aftertaf> iirc
<_steven> have done, i use vnc to connect to my friends compter
<imbrandon> any vnc viewr will work
<_steven> ok
<_steven> thats good
<stargater> re
<kosh> imbrandon: I did that test with mysql 5.1 and inserted Feb 31 2006 and while it does not do the same thing as the page I linked it is very close, with no warnings or errors it inserts 00-00-0000
<kosh> imbrandon: I also tried it in postgres 8.1 and it refused to do the insert saying the date did not exist
<_steven> how do i get the internal ip address for this computer
<aftertaf> ifconfig
<_steven> in konsole?
<aftertaf> yep
<lwells> hey
<lwells> anyone know how to download aim on linux?
<lwells> anybody here?
<aftertaf> aim or gaim?
<lwells> whats gaim?
<lwells> aim
<lwells> for instant messaging
<OlliK> ?
<aftertaf> use gaim. it does the same; but differently
<lwells> k
<aftertaf> linuxly
<lwells> how do i get gaim
<OlliK> sudo apt-get install gaim
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install gaim
<lwells> huh
<aftertaf> back later all
<OlliK> gaim has ICQ, AIM, MSN, Yahoo messenger, Jabber etc
<lwells> fo real
<lwells> how do i get it
<_steven> how do i run the vnc server, i have download vnc-common
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install gaim
<_steven> thru adept
<OlliK> lwells: open a shell window and then type: sudo apt-get install gaim
<lwells> i seriously dont know how to use this linux
<lwells> how do i open a shell
<cfraz89> best use adept
<kosh> alt-f2 konsole   is a simple way
<cfraz89> go to add/remove programs in the menu
<kosh> you can also use adept if you want
<Marcos> hi
<_steven> how do i run vnc-common?
<lwells> to open a shell i gotta run command?
<OlliK> lwells: I think there should be a shortcut for that in the K-menu
<kosh> the default kde has a shortcut for it, however kubuntu made modifications and removed the default shortcut
<Marcos> alt+spacebar, then write konsole
<kosh> I prefer alt-f2, it runs vastly faster
<kosh> katapult may look nicer but it is also a lot slower to startup and to complete
<Marcos> yes, it's true
<Marcos> i have a shortcut in the bar
<Marcos> hey, i have problems installing eagle-usb drivers
<kosh> if I am just running one monitor katapult seems fairly fast but with 4 it sure seems to run slower, that is the one problem with quad monitor output it places a much higher load on things
<lwells> okay i ran command
<lwells> and i typed sudo apt-get install gaim
<lwells> and nothing happened
<_steven> is there away to make a vnc server run at startup?
<kosh> you did alt-f2 konsole and then why konsole opened you typed that command in there?
<lwells> yeah
<kosh> that seems strange for it to say nothing at all
<kosh> at worst it should say it is already installed
<lwells> reallly
<lwells> damn
<Marcos> or give you an error message
<lwells> ohhh nm
<lwells> my stepdad put a password to this stupid comp
<lwells> i think thats why
<kosh> if he put a password on the computer he probably means for you not to be able to install and remove software, that woudl be the point :)
<lwells> i knoww
<lwells> didnt know that
<Marcos> hehe
<lwells> damnit i want aim or somethin
<Marcos> you can use kopete
<lwells> whats kopete
<imbrandon> aim for linux ;)
<DaSkreech> Rubish
<sheldonc> kopete rocks
<Marcos> it's a program like gaim
<lwells> okayy how do i get on it
<DaSkreech> xcept gaim is better :-(
<DaSkreech> alt+enter
<DaSkreech> type kop
<DaSkreech> Press enter
<Marcos> type kopete in a console
<imbrandon> gaim == gtk your ina kde chan bud ;)
<DaSkreech> I less than three katapult
<sheldonc> http://kopete.kde.org/
<DaSkreech> imbrandon_: I don't care
<DaSkreech> Gaim is user friendly
<DaSkreech> kopete is pretty
<imbrandon> so is kopete ;)
<Marcos> yes, but he can't install packages
<DaSkreech> imbrandon_: I've never found it to do things that I liked
<DaSkreech> Worse as a dammnation for a KDE app i couldn't config it to do what I want
<sheldonc> DaSkreech: what things specifically?
<DaSkreech> That and it crashes on me about once every three hours
<DaSkreech> Tab management, Tab traversals, Messaging people
<DaSkreech> logging granularity, seperation of messages vs chats
<DaSkreech> separation I'm sorry I don't want to be inaccurate in my rants :)
<DaSkreech> I'm willing to put up with it since it's basically a few versions old but it's really the fly in my kubuntu soup
<imbrandon> well personaly i hate tabs and it never crashes for me ;)
<DaSkreech> That plus some minor quibbles about adept :) and apparently the Kat has left the bag and gone but I'm more than happy to chill waiting for KDe4
<sheldonc> holy crap are you like IMing the entire world every day? myself i cant stand to be talking to moer than 5 people at once on IM... thats why i went back to idling on irc
<DaSkreech> imbrandon_: Cool for you most people who seem to love kopete just pick it up and use it :-(
<DaSkreech> sheldonc: actually I am
<nrdb> I have gnomemetting installed but it can't seem to handle the sound can anyone help?
<sheldonc> DaSkreech: i'd suggest updating your kopete and trying it again. also, if you're trying to coordinate anything with anybody, IM sucks :)
<DaSkreech> sheldonc: Which is probably how I notice things like I cannot IM someone unless I add them to my list which is insanely aggravating
<kosh> I just use konversation, the im programs I got tired of not long after icq first started
<imbrandon> irc was arround LONG before im apps ;)
<sheldonc> i liked icq and msn, but you soon find out that you hate being constantly interrupted about the same thing - irc makes more sense, everybody and their dog can get their hands on an irc client, and there isnt duplication
<imbrandon> brb gonna restart x
<lwells> linux is complicated
<kosh> the im programs just are too annoying pretty much
<kosh> lwells: every os is complicated at least if you expect it to work
<DaSkreech> Yeah but much worse when you have to fight with them to do anything
<DaSkreech> kosh: Wise man
<kosh> I have had to fight with windows and even macs a lot to get stuff done
<kosh> linux is really not any differnt, just different fights
<kosh> try doing serious db development on a windows box and then see how easy things are :)
<lwells> haha
<lwells> anyways
<lwells> gooodnite guys
<imbrandon> gnight
<imbrandon> anyhow thats the great thing about linux, choice , some like gaim some like kopete some like amsn etc etc etc
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> all have their ups and downs
<sheldonc> and compare apt-get to installshield
<sheldonc> man, i hate windows installers
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> compare apt-get to rpm based distros ( not counting red-carpet becouse its only the base os mostly )
<imbrandon> bout the same damm headache
<nrdb> after using fedora 3 for a while yum is a pain to use.
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> so is yast on suse
<Vampis> apt is the way of life ;)
<nrdb> apt can make odd desicision from time to time but it generally gets it right.
<Vampis> hm, I only had problem once
<Vampis> it removed ALOT of programs when I ran a dist-upgrade
<josh> !wine
<josh> !winetools
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, josh
<nrdb> I am trying to setup gnomemeeting, I am haveing trouble with the sound it keeps saying it can't open the device, and to check permissions, but what permissions?
<Pupeno> Does anybody know how can I get the firmware for my Agfa Snapscan e20 ? I don't have the installation CD.
<munzir_> Hi, what's the corresponding command to httpd -S in kubuntu?
<josh> have you tried its manufactures website?
<munzir_> There is no httpd executable
<munzir_> ahh! i found it apache2 ;)
<josh> when ever i use adept to install or remove a program, it displays this message at the very end
<josh> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/706977
<josh> and it says that the programs are installed, even though there not
<josh> dose any1 know how to fix this?
<josh> anyone?
<josh> !adept
<ubotu> I guess adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<josh> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<josh> !networking
<ubotu> check this for command line networking http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<pradeepto> josh: what is your problem again?
<pradeepto> Riddell: around?
<josh> hang on
<mindspin> josh: could you post your sources.list in pastebin ?
<josh> ok
<josh> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/706984
<josh> and my problem is that i get the following error at the end of installing and removing programs http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/706984
<HymnToLife> hmm same link here
<mindspin> you can try to replace the source urls, maybe the australian servers have problems or their repos are broken..
<josh> grunt
<mindspin> but that's just a guess because your sources.list looks ok for me
<HymnToLife> would be nice to have a look t the error ;)
<zorgluuu> q. in which package is the make utility, the stuff to compile programm
<mindspin> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/706977 that's the error
<HymnToLife> hmm, never saw anything like this...
<HymnToLife> the au.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be okay
<josh> grunt grunt
<mindspin> josh did you try it via sudo apt-get update from console?
<josh> umm, yeah
<josh> but ill do that again
<zorgluuu> no taker for the package containing make ><
<imbrandon> zorgluuu: build-essential
<HymnToLife> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<josh> its doing stuff now
<zorgluuu> hmm dah it was just make.deb
<josh> but it had an error at the end
<imbrandon> zorgluuu: build-essential
<imbrandon> hass everything
<josh> ill post it asap
<zorgluuu> imbrandon, nice thanks
<josh> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/706992
<mindspin> mhh differs slightly from the first one
<HymnToLife> josh> it seems one (at least) server you are using is down
<squilla> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<HymnToLife> re you running a 64 bit system ?
<josh> ok
<josh> i still have the same error when i use adept
<josh> and if somone could solve my problem thats posted here, that would be ausome
<josh> http://groups.google.com/group/absolute-linux-computing/browse_thread/thread/1d85162f1901df75
<josh> anyone?
<HymnToLife> josh> if you just want to do console stuff, SSH should do the trick
<josh> ???
<josh> no no no, i want full controll, vnc
<HymnToLife> maybe you'll have something on the wiki about it
<HymnToLife> !vnc
<ubotu> well, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<josh> ok
<josh> and can i configure them to run at startup?
<josh> because i cant have a monitor hooked up to the kubuntu computer
<josh> brb
<josh> is there a driver or somthing so i can read and write NTFS volumes
<zorgluuu> josh i havent followed your problem but just in case nx is much faster than vnc
<josh> nx?
<HymnToLife> josh> NTFS writing is very unsafe
<HymnToLife> I wouldn't use it if I were you
<josh> ok
<josh> what is nx?
<aftertaf> !nx
<ubotu> aftertaf: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zorgluuu> josh try to google nx client
<josh> and can i use nx to access kubunt from xp?
<zorgluuu> dunno :)
<josh> grunt
<josh> what is the command line for updating the sources.list again
<josh> after you make changes to it?
<josh> gtg
<Dru> having nightmares trying to install dapper
<JRGC> I have a TVcard and it was recognised as a soundcard 0 and my soundcard is soundcard 1 so I can't here anything, except with the tv.
<JRGC> Where can I cange the alsa configuration on Ubuntu?
<JRGC> Where can I change the alsa configuration on KUbuntu?
<My8os> josh: sudo apt-get update
<cfraz89> i dont think kubuntu comes with an alsa tool
<Tm_T> I think wiki knows something
<cfraz89> you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<josh> thanx
<josh> when ever i install or remove programs in adept, get the following error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/706977
<josh> heres my sources.list http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/706984
<HymnToLife> josh > maybe your sources.list is bad somewhere but I can't figure out whre
<HymnToLife> maybe try another one and see if it works
<josh> and heres what happens when i go sudo apt-get update http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/707018
<HymnToLife> here's mine : http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/sources.list
<JRGC> How can I configure alsa from the console in Kubuntu?
<josh> k
<HymnToLife> oh yeah, another thing
<HymnToLife> try to sudo apt-get update with an empty sources.list before putting a new one
<josh> ok
<josh> what would that do?
<cc-dash> i've updated to kernel 2.6.15-22 (64bit amd-version) and i only got trouble: openoffice hangs up etc. - is this a known problem or am i the only one, who has trouble with this.
<cc-dash> i've booted the previos kernel and everything works ... :-/
<HymnToLife> josh> that will basically clear your cache from all the stuff you've downloaded like package indexes and such
<josh> ok
<cc-dash> +u
<HymnToLife> so it won't interfere with the download of new ones
<DrNickRiviera> can anyone recommend a good photo gallery application?
<josh> wat is the command prompt for editing the sources.list in vim
<josh> konsole
<HymnToLife> josh> just sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<josh> thanx
<josh> i have pressed esc in vim, how do i make it so i can make changes?
<josh> anyone?
<josh> i have pressed esc in vim, how do i make it so i can make changes?
<visik7> UH ?
<josh> i have pressed esc in vim (text editor in konsole), what do i type in so i can make changes?
<cfraz89> i
<cfraz89> i <enter>
<josh> k, thanx
<cfraz89> when you are done, press escape, then wq to save
<cfraz89> np
<josh> that error still comes up, even with your sources.list
<_david> where can I go to discuss nvidia and breezy problems
<joy> need help
<joy> i try install a program and it won't work, but when i tried from root, it's work
<joy> can i change that program so i can run not from root?
<joy> please help
<_david> joy, what is the program?
<_david> Joy, I tried to get xsane to work and found that ubuntu has prevented the use of suid, other wise you could have set the suid bit on the program
<joy> vmare
<joy> vmware david
<zm0> joy: i use vmware as a normal user, maybe i can help
<joy> can u help me
<joy> pleasee
<joy> i can not run from normal user only from rot
<joy> root
<zm0> joy: start vmware from a terminal and tell me what error(s) do you get
<joy> Mware Workstation Error:
<joy> VMware Workstation unrecoverable error: (vmui)
<joy> Unable to initialize host: Cannot open file "/home/joy/.vmware/preferences": Permission denied.
<zm0> joy: ok type sudo chown joy:joy /home/joy/.vmware -R
<joy> it's work!
<zm0> :)
<joy> thank you z..
<zm0> yw
<Infecto> hello, pleas tell me where now(6.06) is cfg for locale-gen ?
<HymnToLife> Infecto> for Dapper issues, please join #ubuntu+1
<Infecto> ok
<DrNickRiviera> i'm trying to install amarok 1.4 beta 3 on dapper
<DrNickRiviera> it works fine apart from the engines
<DrNickRiviera> are there different engine packages for 1.4?
<cfraz89> yeah
<DrNickRiviera> any idea where i might get them?
<cfraz89> make sure you have amarok-engines
<cfraz89> amarok-arts has been removed
<DrNickRiviera> the problem is when do apt-get install amarok-engines it complains that i don't have amarok 1.3.9 installed
<h3sp4wn> DrNick: just install amarok-xine (presuming you have the 1.4 repos in your sources.list
<DrNickRiviera> i don't think i do
<DrNickRiviera> only just started using kubuntu and apt
<DrNickRiviera> will see whether i can find something on google
<cfraz89> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta3 dapper main
<cfraz89> add that to your sources
<DrNickRiviera> how do i do that?
<cfraz89> in adept, go to manage repositories
<cfraz89> or you can add the line directly to /etc/apt/sources.list
<DrNickRiviera> have done it in adept
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> then update your sources, and it should be ok
<DrNickRiviera> thanks for your help cfraz89
<cfraz89> np
<DrNickRiviera> amarok continues to claim that no engines are installed :(
<cfraz89> hmmm
<cfraz89> so you got new amarok, and amarok engines?
<DrNickRiviera> yeah
<cfraz89> try deleting your amarok settings
<DrNickRiviera> even tried installing gstreamer
<cfraz89> probably wont help though
<DrNickRiviera> you mean press the default button in config or delete files from the amarok directory in /home?
<cfraz89> delete /home/you/.kde/share/apps/amarok,
<cfraz89> delete /home/you/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<siefkencp> any one know how to create an IRC channel?
<Tm_T> siefkencp: join to it
<Tm_T> siefkencp: like /j #newchannel will create #newchannel if it doesn't exist already
<siefkencp> cool ty
<Dru> F##k my connection died & was almost complete on my dl of Dapper install cd :(
<OdyX> someone with Dapper and a burner to confirm bug 31768?
<HymnToLife> Dru> use a download manager next time ;)
<Tm_T> OdyX: oh?
* freeflying is away: 
<OdyX> Tm_T: Hi..
* OdyX is going through 3000 unconfirmed bugs
<Tm_T> hello :)
<Dru> crappy works machine win 98se
<DrNickRiviera> deleting the amarok config file hasn't solved the problem either
<dave_oz> is there a DVD ripper like DVDSHRINK available in ubuntu?
<visik7> wine+dvdshrink
<visik7> no performance loss
<visik7> or dvd5to9
<OdyX> dave_oz: dvdrip
<OdyX> dave_oz: thoggen for Ogg/Theora/Vorbis
<visik7> dvdrip doesn't do what dvdshrink does
<dave_oz> i tried dvdrip - couldn't get it to work - difficult to figure out how to use.
<ninHer> hi all
<visik7> dave_oz: dvd5to9
<dave_oz> i will try dvde5to9
<dave_oz> is it as good as dvdshrink?
<visik7> never used
<metallitux> please help me! cant get into any GUI
<cfraz89> what happens?
<metallitux> cfraz89, it just kicks me back to KDM like i never logged in
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> try running startkde from a terminal?
<metallitux> that worked
<metallitux> cfraz89, why would that work and not the KDM?
<cfraz89> it shouldnt lol
<metallitux> what can i do to fix that?
<cfraz89> ummm
<cfraz89> try reinstalling kdm?
<cfraz89> maybe you want a copy of my kdmrc?
<metallitux> cfraz89, sorry about that
<metallitux> had to restart X
<cfraz89> thats ok
<cfraz89> is ok now?
<metallitux> cfraz89, nope
<cfraz89> oh ok
<metallitux> but kde is working while i am like this
<cfraz89> ill give you my kdmrc
<cfraz89> see how it goes
<cfraz89> actually not sure if it elps
<cfraz89> you might want to try reinstalling kdm
<metallitux> so remove and reinstall with apt?
<cfraz89> try
<cfraz89> but it might want to take out kde with it
<mhterres> morning
<swoke> Anyone has succesfully used Network-manager-openvpn ?
<Vampis> didnt even know it existed
<Vampis> Cant find it in my reps.
<billytwowilly>  Hi, I just installed the updates and now kde won't start up. says something like "invalid number of arguments (4)" how do I fix this? gnome sucks compared to kde...
<Vampis> billytwowilly: Wich KDE ?
<billytwowilly> dapper
<Vampis> From what repo
<Vampis> KDE Dapper? ;)
<Vampis> asked witch version of KDE
<billytwowilly> kde from dapper...
<Vampis> bah, wich VERSION ffs
<billytwowilly> I dunno. probably the latest. whatever is in dapper.
<DeadS0ul> billytwowilly: do you use any speical drivers?
<billytwowilly> nvidia.. that's it.
<DeadS0ul> reinstall it
<billytwowilly> nvidia works just fine. I'm in gnome now.
<DeadS0ul> it just doesnt' log into kde?
<billytwowilly> yah. kde tries to start up and I get an error that says something like "invalid number of arguments (4)" then it goes into gnome because gnome is still the default desktop.
<DeadS0ul> try coming into #kde and asking
<nexus10> Hi. Can anyone tell me what are the minimum set of tools I need to "apt-get install" in order to be able to "make install"? GCC not required, just make AFAIK.
<DeadS0ul> nexus10: you usually need the dev files I think
<nexus10> DeadS0ul: d'you know which apt-get command I need? apt-cache search dev is a little scary :-)
<DeadS0ul> I think you can use apt-cache show <package name> to see what libraries it uses
<DeadS0ul> and get what you need need
<nexus10> DeadS0ul: thanks, I'll experiment. Not sure what the package-name is, though...
<DeadS0ul> so if the program you want to build from source uses openssh, then you probably need libssl-dev or gnutls-dev
<DeadS0ul> what're you trying to build?
<Hobbsee> nexus10: build-essential usually helps with that
<Hobbsee> !b-s
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<khaije|away> hi all, anyone know if there is any discussion about creating xen-playable base images aloing with iso's?
<billytwowilly> it actually says "unsupported number of arguments (4)"
<nexus10> thanks all
<rtg_> Good morning!  ...got a bit of confusion
<rtg_> I installed from the Dapper Beta2 .iso, thinking it was the latest, but today someone suggested trying the 'Flight 7' .iso
<Hobbsee> rtg_: yes, flight 7 is later.  you can easily update to flight 7 from beta2
<rtg_> I thought the 'flight n' series was pre-beta
<kkathman> greetings Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman :)
<Hobbsee> rtg_: er...i thought that too.  i'ts not though
<crimsun> rtg_: flight is just a milestone codename and has no relation to pre-/post-
<crimsun> i.e., flight 1 < flight 2 < ... < flight 6 < beta < beta 2 < flight 7 < ... < release candidiate < final
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  if we've been dist-upgrading and/or daily updating we're all getting the latest things tho right?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: yep :)
<kkathman> even if we started at flight 6
<kkathman> just wanted to verify that for everyone :)
<rtg_> I think the web site or wiki needs to be updated.  The testing/dapperbeta/ page points to a server that only has the 4/28 beta2
<rtg_> Is there an overall status page with announcements and pointers to the latest?
<rtg_> I'm participating in a bug that's files against the installer itself, so I have to re-install with the latest.  An update to an already-installed system won't show me anything.
<evert> hello all
<DeadS0ul> hi hi
<evert> i'm searching for a 'audio progam' like skype for linux (skype don't wanna work on 64 bit and teamspeak just don't works :S )
<evert> so i'm searching another program wich can do it :)
<jarle> Which settings should I use to get norwegian chars ""? I consol I can TYPE the letters, but when I try to list filenames containing these letters I only get "?"
<DeadS0ul> tried gnome meeting? it's caleld somethign else now ..forgot what it is
<DeadS0ul> jarle:  you need the fonts installed for that locale I think
<SiriusA> somebody here on dapper, using amarok and musicbrainz?
<DeadS0ul> me, musicbrainz ain't working in juk either
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<SiriusA> DeadS0ul, it works, but only musicbrainz make some problems
<evert> can i use gnome meeting (on kubuntu :P) to talk with frineds who have windows ?
<jarle> DeadS0ul: any idea which package to install?
<evert> is the quality of gnome meeting ok ?
<DeadS0ul> jarle: dunno =|
<DeadS0ul> evert: probably, go try it out
<evert> but can i talk with friends who have windows and wich program do they need ?
<DeadS0ul> SiriusA: what kinda problems?
<SiriusA> DeadS0ul, described at the bottom: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<SiriusA> DeadS0ul, but this dont work for me, he dont install libtunepimp2c2
<SiriusA> DeadS0ul, apt tells me, that this package is not available, but replaced through this: libtunepimp2c2a
<imonkey> is it already possible to download kubuntu dapper beta?
<BazziR> sure
<imonkey> awsome going to check right away :)
<imonkey> maybe this is a stupid question but is it possible to download an iso when its beta?
<evert> is Kubuntu dapper also coming out at June 1 ? And can i just do a 'update / upgrade' ? Or do i have to reinstall everything ?
<HymnToLife> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<imonkey> evert: im almost certain you can upagrade it from breezy :)
<imonkey> HymnToLife: does that also cover my question?
<HymnToLife> yeah, tht's wht it's for :)
<imonkey> HymnToLife: ok sorry thought it was for evert :)
<BazziR> imonkey: you can always download the latest flights from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com I think
<HymnToLife> yeah but what's the point in downloading the whole ISO when you can upgrade just the stuff you need ?
<BazziR> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/ <- there we go.
<imonkey> BazziR: thanks ill bookmark it right away :)
<BazziR> if upgrade is available, upgrade should be done of course :=)
<imonkey> HymnToLife: i dont got breezy installed anymore.. and trew away the iso :P
<imonkey> yeah stupid i know
<HymnToLife> I heard Dapper has a graphical installer, pity
<BazziR> I didn't dare to use the graphical installer yet
<HymnToLife> I will stick with "Install Breezy and then upgrade to Dapper" I guees, just like I do with Debin
<BazziR> too buggy
<v3ctor> also has non-graphical
<imonkey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<pussfeller> how can make an app run thru cron connect to X.. kdialog sez it cant connect
<pussfeller> the libtunepimp in ubuntu wont do mp3s which is why it wont workwith amarok, iirc
<pussfeller> SiriusA,
<evert> how can i call to a windows user with Ekiga ? (i have installed it just , and it's working :) )
<pussfeller> evert call their sip number
<pussfeller> sip:number
<evert> i can call to a sip number , but how do i know the sip number of 'adres@hotmail.com' or (for a gtalk user) adres@gmail.Com ?
<pussfeller> evert, Iit might be sip:user@hotmail.com
<pussfeller> i was just liiking at the faq, i aint sure
<gili> i need help with kubuntu networkin setupo
<gili> anywone
<gili> i installed the kubuntu CD
<gili> i had no network connection so i had to leave it all blank
<gili> i can access network settings at all now
<evert> ok
<gili> can someone tell me what is going on!!
<gili> i cant access them excuse me
<evert> does ekiga supports 'just out of the box' to call to a windows msn user (like adress@hotmail.com ) ?
<gili> will someone here help me?
<Kyral> if you ask
<gili> i am asking
<Kyral> if you ask it, they will answer
<gili> nice
<Kyral> then I wasn't paying attention lol
<Kyral> <== Is in 15 channels
<gili> I installed the Kubunut latests image on cd and boot it up, since i dont have internet at office
<gili> i had to leave the network config part blank
<gili> now after install was done...it completely locked network settings
<gili> i cant access them now
<Kyral> use the commandline ifconfig then
<gili> ok can you please tell me how...
<Kyral> man ifconfig?
<gili> ok
<Kyral> I know I shouldn't do RTFM
<Kyral> but I just woke up lol
<squilla> gili: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<gili> sorry i dont know the lingo RTFM?
<squilla> gili: sudo dhclient eth0
<Kyral> basically a very rude way to tell you to read the manual
<gili> ok
<Kyral> like I said
<gili> read the fing manual ok
<Kyral> before caffine reaches my brain, Kyral not happy :P
<gili> thansk squilla
<gili> now can you tell me why i cant acess the settings from the GUI
<gili> it keeps locking up
<squilla> gili:no sorry
<squilla> gili: which gui
<gili> when i go to the network preferences and enter admin mode it wont let me do any config it locks up
<gili> crashes
<squilla> gili: "networking or "networkng tools"?
<squilla> gili:use  "networking"
<gili> networking under system preferences
<gili> where it lists the devices
<gili> botht my ethernet and wireless are disabled
<gili> when i enter admin mode and try to enable them it does nothings
<squilla> gili:open a terminal --> type "sudo network-admin"
<crazykiller> hi
<gili> ok
<gili> and then
<gili> ?
<gili> i will do that
<squilla> gili:select the device you want - click properties; select dhcp
<crazykiller> i have installed Ubuntu + KDE. How can I UNINSTALL Gnome???
<squilla> gili:click "ok", try a website..... and get back to me :-)
<gili> i have tried that from the sytem settings and it crashes
<squilla> crazy:why would you?
<squilla> crazy:space?
<gili> i will try it from the terminal
<squilla> gili:try it - I have other ways
<squilla> gili:coolio!
<gili> why would it be locked up after install, just a question
<gili> do I HAVE TO HAVE a network connection when installing kbuntu of cd-rom
<crazykiller> i get confused with the gnome applications. Sorry , its the first time at Linux
<DrNickRiviera> anyone here use azureus from universe?
<squilla> crazy:probably use adept/synaptic and select gnome-desktop+ remove
<DrNickRiviera> hi squilla
<squilla> DrNick: Yo!
<squilla> gili:It helps
<DrNickRiviera> you had any problems with it?
<DrNickRiviera> whenever i start it my computer slows to a crawl
<crazykiller> thanx, i ask because yesterday i uninstall the whole x-window by mistake!
<DrNickRiviera> and i never see the gui or anything
<gili> ok thanks squilla will try now
<gili> quit
<squilla> DrNick: not used it - not the fliesharing type - we pay for our bandwidth in this country :-(
<DrNickRiviera> ah, ok
<DrNickRiviera> anyone else used it?
<squilla> why not use kbittorrent?
<DrNickRiviera> mainly because i've used azureus for ages and still have quite a few unfinished torrents
<DrNickRiviera> might have a look at it though
<squilla> the tor files can't be copied over?
<squilla> I know I managed that before in kde - just clicked on them and kbittorrent opens up ...
<squilla> DrNick: otherwise I can't help - you could run it from a terminal and watch the output
<squilla> DrNick: it's a java app?
<DrNickRiviera> squilla: i've downloaded half of them
<DrNickRiviera> so they are on the hard drive, just not complete
<DrNickRiviera> it is a java app, yes
<DrNickRiviera> is there some way i can get the kmenu to update without rebooting?
<squilla> DrNick: you mean logging out ? with ctrl+alt+bkscpce?
<DrNickRiviera> wont that close all the programs i've got running?
<colo> it till kill them
<DrNickRiviera> my problem is, that after i install programs they don't show up in the kmenu until i reboot
<colo> not "close" them
<colo> ;)
<squilla> DrNick: you can start them at the cli anyway
<DrNickRiviera> i know
<DrNickRiviera> that's what i do
<DrNickRiviera> but would still be nice to have them either pop up automatically, or run some command to have it update
<squilla> DrNick:*flirting over kopete* some do ... odd
<evert> I have problems with Ekiga , i can't connect to a msn adres , to have a audio conversation.... can somebody help me with this problem pls ?
<squilla> evert: do you have an account with ekiga?
<gili> hello
<gili> need help with networking
<gili> qsilla
<gili> ?
<gili> i tried sudo ifconfig nothing
<gili> when kubuntu boots up its say both on basic networking setup and ont netwwork interfaces that failed
<gili> i cant seem to acces the network config at all
<squilla> gili: what network card is it?
<gili> i have ethernet realtek
<gili> and atheros wifi card
<gili> but i did what you told me
<gili> and no go
<gili> when i go to system settings>internet concections>network preferences
<gili> both ethernet and wifi interfaces are disabled
<squilla> gili: type"lsmod | grep rt" and look for the driver for your network card
<gili> when it try use administrator mode to enable them it does nothing
<gili> it sees the drives
<gili> drivers it just wont let me enable anything
<gili> do i need to reinstall the OS or what?
<squilla> gili: No! :-D
<squilla> gili: we're not dealing with M$ here ....
<gili> excuse me i meant linux
<gili> sorry
<gili> please bear with me here...
<squilla> gili: try "ifconig" I want to know if you see any devices there
<squilla> gili: chill my guy :-) - it's all in fun
<gili> when i boot up......the kubuntu screen says that "Network interface config/setup failed"
<squilla> gili:" ifconfig" soz
<gili> when i type ifconfig it recognizes the device
<gili> but i cant enable it
<gili> i have tried it
<gili> but i am, as you can tell, a newbie
<gili> so i dont really knowwhat i am doing
<squilla> gili:never mind that
<gili> ok
<squilla> gili:what does it show you? eth0? lo? ath0?
<gili> i did ifconfig ath0 up
<gili> right
<gili> then or eth0 up
<cow_2001> i once told kerry to load beagled every time i log into kde
<gili> either way it shows me the info
<gili> mac adresss
<gili> etc...
<cow_2001> then i couldn't make it to not load it everytime
<gili> what should i be looking for
<gili> it recognizes both ath0 and eth0
<squilla> gili:but no ip numbers?
<gili> nope
<gili> it doesnt connect to anything
<gili> when i go to configure interfaces in the system settings it crashes
<gili> i think it conflicts the two cards
<gili> cause when i do ifconfig i get type:ethernet for both
<squilla> gili:no no - look at the output of eth0 - on the second line you'll see "inet addr: 10.0.0.45" or whatever - if there's no number we can fix it and that is your problem
<gili> no number
<squilla> gili:type "sudo ifdown ath0"
<nathan> ellooo
<gili> ok and then
<evert> squilla , sry i was away for a moment
<evert> i have got an account for ekiga
<squilla> gili:type "ifconfig" again
<squilla> gili:ath0 is gone right?
<gili> is ifdown ath0 same us ifconfig ath0 down
<squilla> gili:don't know
<squilla> gili:keep it simple for now
<gili> ok
<gili> ifconfig didnt show me ath0 or eth0
<gili> i will try that shortly and let you know
<evert> can you help me a bit squilla pls ?
<gili> ok sqilla thanks
<gili> help ever
<gili> evert
<gili> i will try it
<squilla> I can help both (slowly :-))
<gili> how do i get kubuntu to do this at boot time
<squilla> gili: ifconfig --> just to see what's available - the fact that they are there means they're ok
<gili> ok
<gili> later
<evert> ok , i have Ekiga installed ... i'm logged in (i think) but now i wanna call to a windows user (he uses msn). I typed in the field : sip: adres@hotmail.com but he can't connect then
<squilla> gili: if eth0 is there type "sudo dhclient3 eth0"
<squilla> gili: let me know ...
<squilla> evert:
<evert> yes ?
<squilla> evert: you have to use sip:user@ip number - I was googling for info - I've never done it before
<squilla> evert: I'm still looking
<evert> me too , but i have found in the ekiga faq (and the help from ekiga) that i can call somebody with 'sip:name(@ekiga.net)'
<squilla> evert: I'd like to do it myself - don't like skype
<evert> if he uses a ekiga.net account , you can leave it blank
<evert> i tried to use skype , but it failed to work on linux
<squilla> evert: that's the easy one - but teh msn thing ... lets look around?
<squilla> evert: skype fails? why/
<evert> btw , stupid question , but if you say something to me it's highlited in red .. how can you do that ?
<evert> because i'm using the 64 bit version , i'm missing some packages but my system fails to install them (strange thing i know)
<evert> It should work with Windows Messenger, not MSN Messenger, which is
<evert> different.
<squilla> evert: I have AMD64 - but it's simpler for now to use 32bit version
<evert> i know , but i'm using boinc with rosetta@home , my score is much better with 64 bit :)
<sampan> anyone know if it's normal for screen (the useful app) to show up as a 2nd logged in user?  i.e., if at CLI i do "users" i see myself logged in ... but if i run screen and do "users" i see my username logged in twice -- is that normal?
<squilla> evert:I tried to chat to you in a tab - can you see it?
<evert> sry i missed the tab , but i can't talk to u because i'm unregistered
<squilla> evert: register please - I want to try something
<evert> ok , can you tell me fast how ? (or i'll search it)
<squilla> evert: the color thing is in the settings for konversation
<squilla> type "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>"
<nathan> hmm
<squilla> evert: did you see what I said about "CTRL K"?
<kubuntutaotao> my kaffeine is crashed,and reinstall it that it doesn't run,why?
<squilla> try "ps ax | grep kaffeine"
<squilla> Then type "kill -9 (each PID number that appears on the left)
<OdyX> squilla: or "killall kaffeine"
<squilla> OdyX: doen't work as well as it used to - often the binary name of a program is tied up in a path and killall fails then
<addone> i use kubuntu 5.10, and update my kde to 3.5.2, and then found that i couldn't copy & paste files in the same folder anymore
<squilla> OdyX: try it with firefox
<kubuntutaotao>  7599 ?        S      0:00 perl /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts/cmd konversation irc.freenode.net #kubuntu ps ax | grep kaffeine
<kubuntutaotao>  7600 ?        R      0:00 sh -c ps ax | grep kaffeine
<kubuntutaotao> squilla: up
<squilla> "kill -9 7600"
<addone> has anyone here got into the same trouble?
<squilla> addone: I don't really understand
<sonic> Anyone know how I can make 'Konversation' make a sound when I get a message directed to me?
<kubuntutaotao> squilla: ok.then????
<addone> i mean, i just couldn't duplicate my files by copy & paste
<OdyX> sonic: "Settings" "Notifications"
<addone> in kde 3.5.0, when i copy & paste the same file, it will give me a dialog to rename the file.
<addone> but in kde 3.5.2, when i do the same, it just give me an error dialog saying the source and the target are the same
<addone> what i can do is just click on the OK button , i couldn't rename it and got a duplicated file
<sonic> OdyX: Aha thanks. So I have to assign the sounds myself?
<squilla> Kubuntu: try start kaffeine again
<OdyX> sonic: I think so
<squilla> ok - and you can't click and rename files? or save them somewhere else?
<sonic> OdyX: Thanks.
<kubuntutaotao> squilla:
<addone> i can't copy & paste files in the same folder
<kubuntutaotao> ttkubuntu@TTkubuntu:~$ kaffeine
<kubuntutaotao> DVB 0 : 
<kubuntutaotao> DVB 1 : 
<kubuntutaotao> DVB 2 : 
<kubuntutaotao> DVB 3 : 
<kubuntutaotao> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<OdyX> addone: try to use [Ctrl]  during drag
<squilla> addone: I can't see why you'd want to - sorry guy - can't help you
<addone> thx, but i mean that in the same folder, i couldn't duplicate a file with copy&paste
<Chousuke> hmmh
<addone> it just gives me a dialog saying the source and the target are the same, i could do nothing
<Chousuke> kubuntutaotao: can I get that in English?
<squilla> addone: oh i see, I never have :-). umm - just save as?
<Chousuke> oops :/
<addone> in konqueror, copy & paste
<squilla> addone: just tried - does it - puts the word "copy" in th namee
<addone> in konqueror , trying to duplicate a file by simply copy & paste in the same dir
<jel> ok I need some help with my partitions :(
<jel> the live CD installer botched up, and fudged the boot table
<jel> or similar
<jel> :S
<jel> the partitions are in tact
<addone> it works in kde 3.5.0 ,it will allow me to rename my file;however in 3.5.2, it just show me an error...
<sonic> Anybody know how I can set firefox as my default browseer for opening links from email and IRC etc?
<addone> sonic, you can configure your default browser in Kcontrol
<sonic> Cheers
<addone> go to "kde components"->"component selector", you will find it
<sonic> I can't find kde components
<sonic> I just types kcontrol in a terminal and got it up, (but would like to know where kde components is for future reference anyway
<addone> i'm sorry ,my kde isn't english, just goto the second menu
<sonic> ok, thanks
<sonic> got it :-)
<addone> i use kubuntu 5.10 and kde 3.5.2, in konqueror, i try to duplicate a file by simply copy & paste in the same dir, but i got an error dialog saying that the source and the target file are the same, what i can only do is click on the OK button.
<addone> however, in kde 3.5.0, when i do the same, it will show me a dialog to rename the duplicated file, not an error dialog.
<addone> and i have post the problem in the #kde channel, they told me it isn't kde's bug, 'cause they can got the rename dialog.
<addone> so i suppose it is only happen on kubuntu, is anyone here had got into the same trouble?
<Blissex> addone: you have to change the name...
<addone> but it should allow me to rename the file, not just show me an error...
<addone> and in previous version, it works well
<XVampireX> evert_: What package did you download?
<Blissex> addone: yes, the logic of how it works has been changed...
<addone> and it is only changed in kubuntu?
<Blissex> addone: use right click and 'Copy To'
<Blissex> addone: no, it is changed in Fedora too etc., just a revision of the user interface I guess
<evert_> hello
<addone> oh no, when i use "copy to", i can't select current dir...
<evert_> i didn't download packages , i just downloaded the 'static' map from the skype site
<Blissex> addone: you can, thats the default with 'Browse'
<XVampireX> Why don't you get the the deb package?
<evert_> because i'm using 64 bit , the deb is only for 32 bit
<XVampireX> Ah
<XVampireX> How about the QT version?
<XVampireX> Static binary tar.bz2 with Qt 3.2 compiled in (10.4 MB)
<XVampireX>  Use if the above dont work.
<evert_> yes
<evert_> i tried them both
<addone> it doesn't work, i got the same error dialog...
<XVampireX> And what does it say?
<evert_> they give both the same error :
<evert_> ./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BazziR> ooo
<XVampireX> You need that library
<addone> Blissex, when i use "copy to", the current dir can't be choose
<evert_> in adept , i can see that that lib is already installed
<BazziR> they may try to load that from /usr/lib instead of /usr/lib64 where you might have it
<XVampireX> You need the exact same version too
<addone> and when i use "browse", i just got the same error dialog
<evert_> yes , it's the same version (libpng 12)
<XVampireX> Weird
<XVampireX> It says it cannot find the library
<evert_> but adept says that the lib is installed
<BazziR> evert_: do a sudo updatedb and then locate libpng12.so where is it found?
<Midspeed> hi
<evert_> libpng12: /usr/lib/libpng12.a /usr/lib/libpng12.so /usr/include/libpng12
<BazziR> hm, create a symlink
<Yon_0> hey all
<evert_> how can you do that ? (sry i'm quite new to linux)
<BazziR> libpng12.so -> libpng12.so.0
<squilla> Yon_0: hello
<Yon_0> does anyone know java? or a channle i can join for a help
<Yon_0> hey squilla :D
<evert_> libpng12.so: /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 /usr/lib/libpng12.so
<BazziR> using "ln -s", you can find the exact syntax by typing man ln in the console
<Yon_0> how u doin?
<BazziR> oh
<XVampireX> Yon_0: ##java
<BazziR> seems it's there afterall?
<squilla> Yon_0: coolio
<evert_> i have to do what now ?
<Yon_0> kk thx XVampireX
<Midspeed> hey i have a question! sorry to butt in and all, but isnt there a way that i can upgrade my kubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 beta2?
<BazziR> weird problem then
<squilla> evert: use the full path names - or it'll create a link where you are
<Midspeed> without having to use a cd
<BazziR> Midspeed: yes
<Midspeed> how BazziR?
<Midspeed> im new at this!
<BazziR> Midspeed: replace every "breezy" in your sources.list with "dapper" and then runapt-get update and afterwards apt-get dist-upgrade
<evert_> i'm in /home/evert/installs/skype ...
<Brujah> hy everybody!
<Midspeed> ok thanks im gonna try that right now
<Midspeed> thanks BazziR
<BazziR> gotta go now, the folks here can help you out surely.
<Midspeed> thanks
<Brujah> are there any plans to make the startup of kubuntu  graphical like it is in mandriva, suse and the like?
<squilla> evert:"ln -s  libpng12.so /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0"
<squilla> evert:but check that you have the correct file names
<squilla> evert:aaargh - other way round!
<evert_> so i have to do ln -s /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 libpng12.so.0 ?
<squilla> evert:try it
<squilla> if you/re not sure type "man ln"
<squilla> I'm hungry
<evert_> still the same eroor
<evert_> error
<squilla> earlier you could read where skype looks for libraries - copy paste that in our private tab please
<gil_> hello
<gil_> is squilla
<gil_> still here?
<squilla> gil:hi - in a private chat. wazzup?
<gil_> well i need your help again :)
<squilla> gil:sure - tell
<gil_> do you remember my problem
<gil_> networking
<squilla> ja several hundred lines up :-D
<gil_> anyways i got the eth0 to enable but i cant get ath0 to enable
<squilla> do you need it?
<squilla> gil;do you need it?
<gil_> my wireless yes
<squilla> gil:hmmkay
<gil_> ifconfig picks up eth0 with the ip from router no poblem
<squilla> gil: so: ifconfig shows what?
<gil_> the following three: ath0 eth0 and lo
<gil_> ath0 is wireless atheros card... it pick it up with MAC adrees no ip adress
<gil_> i cant enable it under system settings
<squilla> gil: so: sudo dhclient3 ath0
<gil_> ok can i have both wireless and ethernet hooked up at the same time
<squilla> gil: I'm assuming you have a dsl router
<gil_> cable router yes
<squilla> well ... not sure - you can't use them to connect to the net  in the same machine at the same time
<squilla> that's loop I think
<gil_> ok now when i do ifconfig i get the lo loop listed is that normal
<milian> does anyone of you know when flash 8.5 (or 9?) is going to be released for linux?
<Yon_0> squilla dont u know java?
<squilla> gil: lo should be listed all the time
<squilla> Yon_0: I code worse than my mom
<Yon_0> lol, im struggeling with a damn input!
<squilla> Yon_0: ah . you too code worse than  my mom!
<Yon_0> lol ye
<Goffi> hi
<Yon_0> can anyone code java here?
<squilla> hello
<squilla> Yon_0: be a real man and learn python
<cycom> squilla: be a real man and learn to accept java as your new master.
<evert_> be a real man and learn c++
<cycom> ewww!
<crimsun> real men don't worry about the language and just solve the problem instead.
<Yon_0> lol, i knew a lil bit before hey, its quick to learn
<cycom> Java is like C++ with a condom on.  It's a lot safer to screw with.
<evert_> i never used java ... but how can it be 'safer' ?
<evert_> less chance on memory leaks etc with pointers ?
<skipjack> hello
<Vampis> skipjack: hi
<squilla> hi
<skipjack> hello i have installed the Kubuntu Dapper Drake 6, but after the installation my system hangs at the "Mounting root file system..."  (my systems was hanging already as I want to install, after Loading Kernel ..  it hangs and after I have remove some ram and insert only 256MB it was sworking and the installer appears ..)
<dinofly> check your ram with memtest
<skipjack> I have the mem is oky, I and I have already installed only the 256MB module what I have use for the installation ..
<dinofly> you already have checked if your ram is OK ?
<skipjack> hmm.. now it boots after changing the ram and insderting the 512mb module.. I will test the ram a second time ..
<skipjack> oky this problem will I find self out ;)
<skipjack> is there an default root password by kubuntu? I think I haven't give any root password ..
<squilla> skip: type "sudo <command>"
<squilla> skip: and use your normal user password
<dinofly> skipjack: on ubuntu you have no root password
<dinofly> use sudo instead
<siefkencp> any one know of a good mysql gui thats not gonna cost me?
<squilla> phpmysqladmin
<siefkencp> aside from that
<Vampis> mysqlcc
<squilla> check adept
<dinofly> i'm searching for such a tool too
<siefkencp> i used to use navicat... and i love it
<dinofly> a "sqlyog" clone would be good
<siefkencp> but its too expensive to be worth my time
<siefkencp> yeah sqlyog is pretty nice
<dinofly> i think we have to code it :)
<Vampis> :D
<Vampis> i use the console though
<Vampis> :)
<siefkencp> console?
<Vampis> hm, wich port does the VNC in gnome use? For the "desktop-sharing"
<Vampis> ?
<siefkencp> as in... comand line..
<Vampis> siefkencp: yes
<siefkencp> yeah comand line is great but i dont feel like setting up all the tables and such by hand... i guess im just a lazy bastard that way
<Vampis> lol
<Vampis>  :)
<Vampis> well, that can be a bitch
<Vampis> :>
<siefkencp> php my admin is usefull but lacks on some features
<siefkencp> i guess im just too damn picky
<Vampis> one should be picky
<Vampis> we settle for medium quality
<Vampis> :D
<dinofly> when you have to work all day on mysql, phpmyadmin is a pain
<dinofly> otherwise it is very useful
<dinofly> but a web interface should always be a fallback solution
<Vampis> yep
<SmokeW33d> hello
<SmokeW33d> does anyone know the command to test my nividia driver
<SmokeW33d> its that gears program
<siefkencp> does Ubuntu have a fire wall set up by default?
<Vampis> SmokeW33d: glxgears -printfps
<siefkencp> i have yet to learn about how iptables and other such vodoo works
<SmokeW33d> Vampis: thanks
<Vampis> np
<SmokeW33d> Vampis: now would you happen to know how to mount mds files?
<siefkencp> well, i get how they work
<siefkencp> i just havent bothered to learn how to configure them at the command line
<Vampis> SmokeW33d: dunno, try like ordinary iso
<SmokeW33d> Vampis: how would I do that
<Vampis> I dont mount manualy, I installed a servicemenu for kde
<SmokeW33d> Vampis: lol in other words?
<Vampis> w8
<Icke> how do I manually start the gui (xserver) from the console?
<Lynoure> Icke: startx should prolly work in ubuntu too
<petsei> hello :)
<SmokeW33d> hello
<Vampis> SmokeW33d: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/707853
<Vampis> like that
<siefkencp> any answers on how to list out the blocked or open ports on the default firewall?
<Vampis> hm, nmap ?
<SmokeW33d> Vampis: thanks
<OdyX> siefkencp: guarddog is pretty fine for that
<Vampis> SmokeW33d: Dont know if it works on mds files though
<siefkencp> odyx: do i need to apt-get it?
<OdyX> siefkencp: yep
<OdyX> siefkencp: then launch guarddog
<Vampis> I just did
<Vampis> :)
<Vampis> Just to check it out :)
<siefkencp> kool... getting it
<Vampis> hm, looks nice
<Vampis> *removes*
<Vampis> :)
<siefkencp> so theres no initial fire wall set up>
<siefkencp> ?
<Vampis> dont think so
<siefkencp> hmm
<Vampis> but I'm not 100% sure
<siefkencp> i cant remotely connect to mysql...
<Vampis> are you behind a router ?
<SmokeW33d> Vampis: can utell me why i cant play mp3s?
<siefkencp> nope... both on the same subnet and all
<SmokeW33d> Vampis: in amarok with the xine engine installed
<SmokeW33d> Vampis: thanks again
<Vampis> np
<Vampis> Time 2 go home
<Vampis> cYa tomorrow
<Vampis> or l8:er tonight
<Lynoure> no initial firewall but no ports listening to incoming traffic by default
<siefkencp> ahh hah!
<siefkencp> how do i fix that?
<siefkencp> http works
<Lynoure> siefkencp: http in from some other machine to yours works? Installed a server, then?
<siefkencp> yeah... ive got the full lamppp stack my man
<Lynoure> siefkencp: Just to orient myself right, what's your goal?
<siefkencp> im just trying to connec to M from a foreign machine
<Icke> damn textmode linux
<Lynoure> and your apache is up and running and binding to a port?
<siefkencp> yep
<Lynoure> Icke: did you try startx already?
<siefkencp> mysql is working fine on the loop back
<siefkencp> but when i try to access across the network it dies out
<Icke> yeah Lynoure , but it crashes
<Lynoure> Icke: damn. What display card?
<Lynoure> siefkencp: Actually dies? Then there is something else wrong...
<siefkencp> Icke: have you tried removing x and reinstalling?
<siefkencp> no it just wont allow the connection
<Icke> When i boot to the login screen, I can enter my pass, the the screen goes black but i see the hourglass, that a second later turns into the cursor and responds to my mouse movement, but 2 seconds later, I am back at the login screen again
<siefkencp> mysql is healthy
<siefkencp> ahh
<Icke> got an ATI X600 that worked with kubuntu before
<siefkencp> thats a gnome/kde problem -- sounds like to me
<Icke> reinstalling X would be wise methinks
<siefkencp> x runs you dm though
<Icke> ah yes, so KDE is to blame?
<siefkencp> brb 2 secs
<siefkencp> im guessing
<dinofly> Icke: are you sure that your user has writing rights on his home directory ?
<Lynoure> Icke: I have X600 myself (on hp nc8230)
<Icke> Im quite sure yes
<Lynoure> Icke: Look at the time stamp on your xorg config file, has it changed recently?
<Icke> certainly havent changed that, and it work for months
<skipjack> when I make sudo root | password prompt comes, and then I push enter .. and when I now make passwd root  the passwd command says me that I can't change password for root ..
<ziza> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<dinofly> Icke: i had the same problem after reinstalling without deleting my home partition
<Lynoure> skipjack: Did you remember to write sudo there too? :)
<skipjack> I have write sudo
<Lynoure> Icke: I asked whether it has changed, not if you changed it...
<Icke> how can I see the timestamp of my xorg config file?
<skipjack> and I have write sudo su -  | or sudo passwd root nothing works ..
<siefkencp> ls -l
<Lynoure> Icke: At least in dapper ther has been xserver updates like rain, and sometimes updates stupidly modify config files
<siefkencp> Icke that ls -l was for ya
<Lynoure> Icke: ls -la filename
<Icke> xorg.conf has not changed since 04-04-2006
<Icke> and im quite sure it worked after that date
<Icke> thanks for the tips btw guys
<Lynoure> hmm...
<Icke> learning my way around textmode the hard way :D
<Lynoure> Icke: Sorry they wouldn't help. Which driver do you use for your x600, btw?
<v3ctor> it is the only way
<dinofly> icke: have you tried to create a new user and to login with it ?
<Icke> ill try that now
<siefkencp> Lynoure: doesnt X run the kdm/gdm?
<siefkencp> you can always reconfig to get it runing in xdm... theres an etc file to do that... it will tell you if its truely x that is the problem
<Lynoure> siefkencp: kind of other way around
<siefkencp> hmm
<Icke> i closed the graphical login screen, how do i get it back?
<siefkencp> i think you can do gdm or kdm or xdm right at the comand line??
<siefkencp> i went through this before with a RHEL 4 problem
<v3ctor>  /etc/init.d/kdm start
<colo> /etc/init.d/kdm start
* v3ctor wins
<dinofly> Icke: gdm if you use gnome, kdm if you use kde
<colo> LAG FFS!
<v3ctor>  ;P
<Icke> "kdm" says it only runs as root and "sudo kdm" does seem to do anything
<v3ctor> sudo  /etc/init.d/kdm start
<siefkencp> its not installed by default
<Seantater> Is there a way to get data from one computer to another in ~512MB sections, in a rsync-like fashion?
<siefkencp> gdm is
<Lynoure> siefkencp: I think pretty much everyone go through an "my x does not start" problem at some point... usually whenever installing on a new computer..
<evert> can somebody give me a link of a download for kubuntu (dapper drake32 bit)
<siefkencp> yah, i went through it after having my production machine humming along...
<Lynoure> siefkencp:  but this is #kubuntu
<Lynoure> siefkencp: so kdm is installed by default
<v3ctor> Seantater: rsync
<Seantater> v3ctor: how?
<Icke> k, got kdm running again, how do i create a new user?
<siefkencp> Lynoure: if you start in gnome and install kde with synaptic... you wont get kdm with out hunting for it
<dinofly> Icke: in text mode :p
<v3ctor> -B is for block size
<Icke> obviously :D
<dinofly> useradd new_user
<Lynoure> siefkencp: but then you are kinda not on kubuntu either.. or maybe...
<dinofly> sudo useradd new_user
<Nirvana> !kdfjhsdf
<ubotu> Nirvana: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Lynoure> siefkencp: apt-get install kdm  ,I bet, no hunting
<siefkencp> Lynoure: i dont know man... i just roll with what i got... today im runnin kde
<v3ctor> rsync -a -B=524288 -e ssh source:/file destination
<Seantater> v3ctor: How about saving that block to a usb stick and taking it to another computer?
<Lynoure> siefkencp: :)
<Seantater> v3ctor: will that do it?
<siefkencp> it makes no dif... its not like i ever log out or restart the thing
<Lynoure> siefkencp: woman, I understand completely :)
<v3ctor> Seantater: give me a sec to test
<Icke> new user did not work
<siefkencp> you callin me a woman? lol?
<Icke> same problem as my regular account
<Seantater> v3ctor: hum -- let me look at that  and make sure you know my problem.. I'm not sure I phrased it right..
<skipjack> hehe oky lets see what the Kubuntu from the LinuxTag 2006 can ;) do for me ;)
<Icke> how can i see my what videodriver I have?
<Icke> i suspect that that is to blame
<Icke> that or KDE
<v3ctor> Seantater: works here
<Seantater> v3ctor: I've got 1/2 gazillion files to move from comp a to comp b, and I can the files on either from the opposite, but the net is too slow for transfer, so I want to use a USB memory stick..
<v3ctor> may want to check on the size i put though..my math sucks
<siefkencp> if it were a vid driver... it wouldnt just boot you back to kde... i dont suspect
<dinofly> Icke: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<jager> how do i convince firefox to use the mozilla-mplayer plugin?
<Seantater> v3ctor: if that will do it, I'm game!
<jager> instead of totem-mozilla?
<dinofly> i don't think it's your video driver Icke
<skipjack> hmm now it hangs by Mounting root file systems ...
<dinofly> if you are in graphical mode then your video driver works
<Icke> yeah
<siefkencp> my arguement as well
<Icke> so you reckon its kde?
<dinofly> hard to say
<dinofly> the user you newly created has the same problem ?
<Icke> yes
<Seantater> v3ctor: so in that case, I replace the source/dest with a folder and the take the usb stick, and cp it into the actual dest.. Okay -- Thanks!
<dinofly> strange... sorry i can't help you more
<Icke> thanks anyway
<v3ctor>  ;)
<Icke> i have to go now anyway
<dinofly> good luck :)
<Lynoure> Logs might have had something
<NEOelder> algum me sabe dizer onde posso sakar a verso DVD? j sakei dos servidores indicados no site duas vezes mas sempre que tento instalar no VMware d erro num dos ficheiros...
<NEOelder> sorry!
<Lynoure> NEOelder: sorry, cannot understand more the DVD and VMware :/
<NEOelder> haven't notice this was in english
<dinofly> i think "ficheiros" means "file"
<NEOelder> where can I find the DVD version??? I have already downloaded from the site server... but there is always an error in one of the files!!!
<NEOelder> I've triyed to install it on VMware but cont move on because of an error with one of the files.....
<Bartsk8> Bonjour tlm =] 
<Nirvana> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<heady> hi there, how to make gmail-notify to start up and log in after logging in to kubuntu ??
<Nirvana> heady: look in the /use/share/autostart folder
<Nirvana> heady: that would be /usr/share/Autostart actually.
<pussfeller> aint there an autostart in .kde somewhere?
<v3ctor> yes
<DaSkreech> Anyone knows what is needed outside of echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward for address forwarding?
<v3ctor>  ~/.kde/Autostart
<Bartsk8> Salut
<Bartsk8> J'ai ce problme : checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Bartsk8> Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?
<Seantater> Bartsk8: try typing the following into a terminal:
<Seantater> Bartsk8: apt-get install xorg-dev
<Bartsk8> root@breezy:/home/meuwa/Desktop# sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<Bartsk8> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<Bartsk8> Construction de l'arbre des dpendances... Fait
<Bartsk8> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet xorg-dev
<Seantater> Bartsk8: then do this:
<Seantater> Bartsk8: apt-get install x-dev
<Bartsk8> root@breezy:/home/meuwa/Desktop# sudo apt-get install x-dev
<Bartsk8> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<Bartsk8> Construction de l'arbre des dpendances... Fait
<Bartsk8> Aucune version du paquet x-dev n'est disponible, mais il existe dans la base
<Bartsk8> de donnes. Cela signifie en gnral que le paquet est manquant, qu'il est devenu obsolte
<Bartsk8> ou qu'il n'est disponible que sur une autre source
<Bartsk8> E: Aucun paquet ne correspond au paquet x-dev
<Bartsk8> root@breezy:/home/meuwa/Desktop#
<Bartsk8> Still nothing
<KDEfanboy> if kubuntu be installed over an existing linux partition that has a directory, say /myfiles, will it install onto it without modifying/removing anything in there? ..for either versions 5.10 or 7
<Seantater> Bartsk8: okay -- try this and then either of the above suggested commands:
<Seantater> apt-get update
<Bartsk8> It's already done
<KDEfanboy> ..and does any version have a graphical (not ncurses) installer?
<Bartsk8> I don't understand the question :/
<Seantater> KDEfanboy: you want to install kubuntu with a GUI? just use the Live CD, it has an Installer now.. It's called Expresso
<Seantater> Bartsk8: KDEfanboy was not personally asking you..
<Bartsk8> Seantater -> When I try to install xlibs-deb from Adept
<Bartsk8> I've a message which say that the pacjage is break
<Seantater> Bartsk8: ah-ha!
<Seantater> Bartsk8: that whoudl do it..
<KDEfanboy> Seantater: yeah that's perfect - it's nice to use the computer while installing. is that in 5.10?
<Seantater> I mean would, bot whoudl
<Bartsk8> For xlibs-dev and every all packages who are around x
<Seantater> KDEfanboy: nope, only 6.06
<Bartsk8> Is there any solution?
<KDEfanboy> oh
<Seantater> Bartsk8: what does apt-get install say
<Bartsk8> With wich cmd ?
<Seantater> Bartsk8: let me rephrase that: what does this command say "apt-get install", with no quotes
<Bartsk8> apt-get xlibs-dev ?
<Seantater> Bartsk8: just don;t give it anything to install.
<Bartsk8> Ok
<Bartsk8> I send you in pv
<mmport81> hi
<mmport81> i just installed win32codecs
<mmport81> but kaboodle or kaffeine doesn't pick them up
<mmport81> i used freecontrib.org repository
<mmport81> any ideas?
<KDEfanboy> mmport81: i think i had a problem like that once.. i remember having to load xine and then setup win32codecs in there
<ninHer> hi all
<KDEfanboy> then i took the config file that it wrote,
<OwlNoob> Hi all. just installed gnunet by apt and open ports and still not get any connexions... Any successes here?
<Black_Codec> hi
<KDEfanboy> and put it where the config file is for kaffeine... something like $KDEHOME/share/config/kaffiene/
<Black_Codec> somebody speak italian here?
<KDEfanboy> or something
<mmport81> eek
<mmport81> i did on my last setup no probs at all...
<KDEfanboy> mmport81: yeah.. kaffeine had its own copy of xine config file. it didn't use the one in .xine
<heady> how to select text in shell with keyboard ???
<Black_Codec> Hi, somebody speak italian?
<KDEfanboy> mmport81: this was a while back.. does kaffeine have a place to setup win32codecs directory in its configuration nowadays?
<mmport81> i'll have a quick look
<mmport81> last time i insalled it on breezy i hadn't any probs...
<KDEfanboy> i hate when that happens
<KDEfanboy> lol
<KDEfanboy> i wasn't using kubuntu though.. just remembering how i fixed that for me on gentoo
<mmport81> oh i'm too damn tired for fixing this stuff...  will leave it for another day
<mmport81> thx for the help tho kdefanboy!!
<KDEfanboy> np
<rordonez> hello ... my friends !  i need to play mp3, but i have an error ... "gstreamer error" !
<Nirvana> rordonez: do you have the codecs installed?
<Nirvana> if your new, try easyubuntu
<Nirvana> !easyubuntu
<skipjack> is it possibel to add a menue item to the right click menue ? I want to habe a Open Terminal entry there ..
<KDEfanboy> skipjack: in Konqueror?
<skipjack> KDEfanboy,  no kde desktop ..
<pussfeller> skipjack, thats konqueror
<skipjack> yes who can I change the menue? whithout making a personal new menue ? I want to have the old entries already i the menue ..
<zorgluuu> q. how can i configure xchat to launch konqueror and not firefox ?
<Hoobly> trying to get Evolution to work with Exchange.  Does my Win23K server with Exchange23K have to have anything special installed?
<KDEfanboy> skipjack: hmm well if you mean right click on the desktop, you can setup a custom menu for a mouse button. in kcontrol -> Behavior -> Mouse Button Actions -> and set it to Custom Menu, edit it
<skipjack> yes oky I will see ;)
<skipjack> is dapper drake 6 when I do apt-get upgrade running with kde4? because I think it downloading some things with a 4 .. ?
<tschentz> Qt: 3.3.6
<tschentz> KDE: 3.5.2
<tschentz> KDesktop: 3.5.2
<tschentz> i don't think so...
<tschentz> this is dapper drake
<tschentz> and kde 4 is not finished yet as far as i know
<tschentz> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment software, which is planned to be released in early 2007.  from :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE4
<pussfeller> i think skipkack means a context menu
<pussfeller> you can always put a link to application on yer desktop
<pussfeller> to konsole, and then in konqueror, when you are in a dir, you go to toos, show terminal emulator, and one pops up
<XVampireX> Woot, I just realized how much awesome KDE4 will be
<colo> or just hit F4
<StFS> hi... I'm having problems with gamin (file monitoring thingy) eating up a lot of CPU... anyone else been through this? Is there a solution?
<colo> fiwth default keybinds
<Hoobly> anyone know how to check mail from exchange server with Evolution?
<colo> there's a special connector for that purpose, i believe
<tschentz> in ubuntu it is already installed... you can use the account assistant... there you have the option to choose exchange server,....
<Hoobly> colo: is it the evolution-exchange package in adept?  If so, I have that installed
<Hoobly> no error messages, but when configuring an account in Evolution for use with the Exchange server, I cannot proceed after entering the username
<colo> dunno, i'm 100% proprietary-software-free ;)
<XVampireX> It seems KDE4 will have its own IM program
<Nirvana> what's the name?
<XVampireX> no idea
<pussfeller> kopete is the "official" im client i thot
<XVampireX> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/01/12/kde4.html?page=1
<pussfeller> scheduled for greater integration into the rest
<ubuntu> Hello, noob here :( I just tried Kunbutu for the first time LiveDVD not bad so far. I was wondering how can I get mIRC to work? I heard somethign called WINE?
<XVampireX> "John Littler: The new features I remember include a bucketload of bug fixes, a universal messaging client, and a big cleanup of the GUI. Are there more things that you should mention"
<_marc> hi
<Nirvana> ubuntu: you don't need mIRC, this is IRC, and just like it
<_marc> i need to "exit x"
<pyluyten> pussfeller - some good linux irc client exist !
<Darkness123> Cab I use mIRC Scripts ?
<_marc> to install nvidia's drivers
<Darkness123> or SysReset ?
<XVampireX> Darkness123: Why don't you rather use xchat or konversation?
<_marc> ctrl - alt -backspace just restarts x rather than exit it
<_marc> to commandline
<Nirvana> _marc: ctrl alt backspace
<_marc> any idea?
<_marc> Nirvana: it wont exit it, it'll just restart it
<Darkness123> I think my PC is going faster.... ?
<XVampireX> marc: You can't exit X
<_marc> but i have to
<Nirvana> _marc: why do you need to exit? vid drivers?
<pussfeller> ubuntu, once wine is set up, you should just ckick on the mirc.exe if its going to work without a bunch of tweaking which is beyond my power to explain at this point
<_marc> in order to install the nvidia drivers
<_marc> for the gpu
<XVampireX> You need ctrl alt backspace
<Darkness123> Since I am on LiveDVD if I make shortcuts on the Desktop will it remember for the next time ?
<pussfeller> sudo /etc/init.d/kde restart
<_marc> ctrl-alt-backspace wont exit it, it'll just restart it
<XVampireX> There's no such thing as exiting exiting x
<pussfeller> err, kdm restart
<XVampireX> If you don't know what X is...
<Nirvana> _marc: IIRC you just go to Ctrl + Alt + F1, login, type what the guide says to, and then restart X
<pussfeller> exiting x wont stop kdm
<_marc> what would ctrl-alt-f1 do
<Nirvana> restart it, after you type what the guide says of course
<Nirvana> it = Xorg
<pussfeller> and kdm needs to be stoped to reread the new xorg.conf adnd use new drivers
<_marc> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<XVampireX> Exiting X would mean restarting it
<pussfeller> no, it would go back to kdm login screen :)
<Darkness123> Cool the taskbar goes :D
<XVampireX> Which is what ctrl alt backspace does
<iNiku> XVampireX: of course you can "exit X", that is, to stop it from running
<Darkness123> Main reason I wanna try Linux is I read its good and Vista I do not have the money to buy new MB and CPU and AGP
<_marc> XVampireX: restarts kde/x/whatever
<iNiku> _marc: press ctrl-alt-f1 to go to a console, then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<_marc> so any idea?
<iNiku> or gdm, if you're using gnome
<_marc> kde, kubutu that is
<XVampireX> marc I know that it restarts X
<_marc> iNiku: and after im done, how would i bring it all up?
<iNiku> _marc: /etc/init.d/kdm start
<iNiku> or gdm for gnome
<_marc> aight
<_marc> thanks alot
<iNiku> XVampireX: it's the display manager (kdm or gdm) that restarts X when it dies
<pussfeller> don't worry, noones else is going to buy vista either
<XVampireX> I know
<XVampireX> display manager lies on top of X
<XVampireX> So if you stop X, you stop the KDM
<iNiku> XVampireX: wrong, the display manager in fact starts up X
<iNiku> and starts it up again if it dies.
<XVampireX> Yeah right :P
<pussfeller> heh, this is  a pointless arguement :)
<iNiku> that's how it works.
<XVampireX> Fine :P
<iNiku> what's pointless is telling somebody they cannot "exit X"
<Nirvana> my X is better than your X
<XVampireX> my y is better than your y
<pussfeller> my x is a hottie
<lunitik> iNiku: actually... the display manager is just the graphical interface... the SCRIPT '/etc/inet.d/kdm' contains information to start and stop X ... X starts itself when its told by said script, ?DM starts itself when its told by said script
<lunitik> iNiku: incase you really want to get technical
<__marc__> sigh didnt go so well
<lunitik> iNiku: other than the fact that /etc/inet.d/kdm is part of the 'kdm' package... it has very little to do with kdm... and is infact not even part of the upstream package
<__marc__> gcc is missing ^_^
<__marc__> bash: gcc: command not found
<Nirvana> !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is probably the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<__marc__> bash: cc: command not found
<lunitik> __dennis: apt-get install built-essential
<Darkness123> Can I install WINE if I am using LiveDVD ?
<Nirvana> but, gcc isn't a command is it?
<Nirvana> Darness123: yes
<Nirvana> !wine
<__marc__> its a c compiler
<iNiku> lunitik: huh? /etC/init.d/kdm is an init script that's used to start kdm when the system boots up. I have no idea what /etc/inet.d/kdm might be.
<lunitik> __marc__: apt-get install build-essential
<Darkness123> !Wine
<Nirvana> don't know if it works with caps
<Nirvana> but it works lowercase
<pyluyten> An internet doc said to 'export DISPLAY' with 127.0.0.1:0 value. Has exporting display with such a value a sense ? i am not a technician : )
<lunitik> iNiku: again trying to be technical... /etc/init.d/kdm is NOT part of upstream kdm... it is infact a Debian specific hack.
<Nirvana> hence why debian rock
<Nirvana> rocks^
<iNiku> lunitik: I'm not sure what you're trying to say
<iNiku> but the X server is in fact started by kdm
<__marc__> lunitik: awesome, thanks
<iNiku> or whatever display manager yo uuse
<Darkness123> Cool it asked me to terminate a nonworking window. lol
<iNiku>  /etc/init.d/kdm start gets run at boot time to start kdm
<iNiku> and kdm will start the X server and will keep restarting it if it dies
<colo> is there a quick way to hammer mp3-support into amarok on a live-system?
<iNiku> so if you want to stop X from running, you need to stop the display manager from running.
<Nirvana> colo: if you apt-get install xmms it's prolly quicker
<colo> i'd like to test afew of amarok's preconfigured streams
<Nirvana> oh
<colo> but they seem to stream mp3 instead of vorbis
<colo> except that video-game-ost one
<Nirvana> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-a57167a3ce442dc52d9b05e46a14503330d4e970
<colo> but that's not the kind of stuff i'm in the mood for right now ;)
<Nirvana> colo ^^
<colo> i see, so it's in external repos
<_marc_> argh
<_marc_> me again ^_^
<_marc_> i need the kernel's source files
<Seantater> flight 7 is released, right?
<Nirvana> !flight7
<ubotu> it has been said that flight7 is available via http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<_marc_> or at least thats what nvidia wants
<Seantater> Nirvana: Thanks
<_marc_> anyone?
<Nirvana> _marc_: you do need kernel source files I think
<Seantater> is there a Kubuntu variant of flight 7?
<_marc_> Nirvana: how do i get them?
<Nirvana> what type of computer do you have?
<_marc_> as in processor? amd athlon64
<_marc_> ive got a good one
<Seantater> Nirvana: i386
<_marc_> amd64 for me
<Seantater> Nirvana: sorry -- you were not asking me..
<_marc_> Seantater: ^_^
<colo> xine-extracodecs did it :)
<colo> fine
<colo> let's listen to something other than my local collection
<Nirvana> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<Nirvana> _marc_: what type computer?
<Nirvana> Seantater: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<_marc_> Nirvana: as in what
<Nirvana> i386, amd64, mac
<_marc_> amd64
<Nirvana> ok
<Nirvana> good thing I know AMD64 like the back of my hand </sarcasm>
<colo> i'm running flight7 for amd64 right now
<colo> for about 2 days or so
<_marc_> i guess im going to switch the hdds back
<_marc_> and boot windows up
<_marc_> lol
<colo> without problems :)
<Nirvana> _marc_: I found it!
<_marc_> did you?
<Nirvana> _marc_: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-k7
<Nirvana> I think
<_marc_> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-k7
<Nirvana> Kubuntu 6.06?
<_marc_> 5.10 i believe
<Nirvana> oh
<Nirvana> one sec
<KDEfanboy> is it possible to install Dapper on an existing partition and preserve the files already on there?
<Seantater> KDEfanboy: no, but you can update instead..
<Seantater> KDEfanboy: it will give you what you are looking for
<Nirvana> _marc_: do you have extra repos enabled?
<_marc_> an extra what?
<KDEfanboy> Seantater: well I want to migrate from gentoo to kubuntu but keep user files.. maybe 5.10 can?
<Nirvana> _marc_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28enable%29%7C%28extra%29%7C%28repositories%29
<Seantater> KDEfanboy: I'm afraid you can't do that except backing up files and then putting them back
<Nirvana> _marc_: specific part of the page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto#head-3af7264a0e97edbc5bf039e5bdb971f46c43269a
<_marc_> i understand nothing there
<_marc_> i dont even have the menus it refers to
<Nirvana> did you read the kubuntu part? with adept?
<_marc_> it cannot find adept
<Nirvana> it should be in the K menu under system
<_marc_> kynaptic is the closest name
<Darkness123> How do you open Folders?
<Nirvana> open the konsole and type apt-get install adept
<Nirvana> Darkness123: click on them
<_marc_> E: Couldn't find package adept
<Darkness123> Oh Konqurer opens them.
<Nirvana> _marc_: follow this guide then: http://psychocats.net/linux/sources.php scroll down to  Breezy (5.10)
<Darkness123> Isn't there a website for newbies ?
<OdyX> Darkness123: install desktop-guide
<_marc_> Nirvana: done, im after the apt-get update part
<Nirvana> Darkness123: ubuntuforums.org, kubuntuforums.net, http://kudos.berlios.de/, desktop-guide, kubuntu-docs
<Nirvana> _marc_: after apt-get update, you apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-k7 and hope to god I spelt restricted right
<_marc_> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-k7
<_marc_> im out of here
<_marc_> gonna hook the windows hdd back
<Nirvana> lol
<Nirvana> OK then
<_marc_> and retry this later
<_marc_> thanks alot for your time man
<Nirvana> no problem
<Nirvana> in that case
* Nirvana eats dinner
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> KSCD shows the CDDB information but audiocd stopped doing so, any ideas what might be the problem ?
<Pupeno> I've tried various CDs with no luck.
<pyluyten> Did Kscd merged to "freedb" ?
<Pupeno> pyluyten: when I start kscd it says loading freedb, but I think I know what's the problem.
<Pupeno> Thank you.
<Pupeno> s/loading/quering/
<Nirvana> scratch the eating dinner part
<zorgluuu> q. im trying to install the flash player plugin, where should i put it to get konqueror to find it ?
<Nirvana> you can put it anywhere, as long as you add that folder to the netscape plugin section of Konqueror settings
<dinofly> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<evert> hello all , i just installed kubuntu dapper drake on my pc ... but when i wanna install software (with adept) i get an error
<evert> when starting adept : teh apt database could not be openeld ! this may be caused by incorrect apt configuration or some simular problem.
<evert> how can i solve this pls ?
<evert> it's a clean install , just finished 2 minutes ago
<Nirvana> which version?
<Nirvana> if dapper
<evert> 6.06 beta 2
<Nirvana> then upgrade
<Nirvana> yeah
<Nirvana> known bug
<evert> the upgrade ?
<Nirvana> I got it too
<evert> that's 250Mb
<Nirvana> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nirvana> evert: should jigdo'd your iso to flight 7 :P
<Nirvana> actually
<Nirvana> evert: just upgrade adept
<evert_> ok
<Nirvana> you can use aptitude to aid you in this if you need something better than a flat command line (though aptitude is a command line apt frontend)
* puckman thinks the kubuntu guys ROCK
* puckman just installed flight 7 and found that the little things that did not work in 6 are now fixed ^_^
<nagyv> Hello! Anyone with experiences with irda and kubuntu? How could I download the images from my mobile phone? (No bluetooth.)
#kubuntu 2007-05-07
<bonbonthejon> Pollywog: its a finished basement
<Pollywog> yes but still, it can seep in
<Pollywog> if it is in the soil where you live
<FroggyTheGreat> If I get the error message from "Make" - make: *** No rule to make target `Kicker', needed by `index.cache.bz2'.  Stop." what does that signify?
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: in linux host should do it
<Latty> Anyone have any experience getting all of the hotkeys and stuff working with the Cherry CyMaster Linux keyboard? - The debian packages on disk don't install right, and all compiles fail for me.
<Pollywog> Froggy: is there a configure script in the directory?
<FroggyTheGreat> I was able to run ./ configure yeah.
<leiar> thanks..about flashplugin .. what about java?
<bonbonthejon> !java | leiar
<leiar> where do we find java?
<ubotu> leiar: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Dhraakellian> FroggyTheGreat: now how about make?
<Pollywog> I usually use java-package to install Java but only because I use that method in Debian
<Dhraakellian> and sudo make install?
<OptimusRex> could you give me the full command line?
<OptimusRex> from sudo fdisk to the deletion line
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: get in fdisk with "sudo fdisk", then do "d" to delete, it should as for the partition, then "q" to quit
<SubOne> bonbonthejon: as in `host` as a command or as a file?
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: hostname, sorry
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: command
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: do both ssystems have an ip address and function?
<leiar> I've enabled backport multiverse, but am not able to install sun-java5-jre
<FroggyTheGreat> Dhraakellian - make gives me an error.
<Dhraakellian> what error?
<bonbonthejon> leiar: what does it say
<SubOne> bonbonthejon: the desktop has the right hostname when i type `hostname`
<leiar> bonbonthejon: ouldn't find the pakage.
<bonbonthejon> leiar: use adept to search for the package
<FroggyTheGreat> Dhraakellian - make: *** No rule to make target `Kicker', needed by `index.cache.bz2'.  Stop.
<leiar> bonbonthejon: ok
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: do the systems have ip addresses?
<Dhraakellian> anyone got an answer for that?
<SubOne> bonbonthejon: yes they are boht on the network
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: then why do you need the hostnames if they work fine
<SubOne> bonbonthejon: the router is not getting the hostname of the desktop but it does see the hostname of the laptop
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: it might be missing, but why do you need it, doesn't everything work?
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone with ideas on why I get Make errors with Kirocker?
<leiar> Is this the multiverse rep.? : deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: there are superkaraba widgets that could do the same thing that would be easier to install
<SubOne> bonbonthejon: i want to be able to get to the desktop from my laptop using the hostname rather than needing the IP which is dynamic
<hakaisou> Question.  How do I install additional language packs?
<Pollywog> okay why is there nvidia driver for the -386 kernel but not for -generic in Feisty?
<claydoh> leiar: http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<bonbonthejon> SubOne: ahh, dd-wrt could give a constant ip through dhcp, just an idea
<Pollywog> maybe I should ask in #ubuntu-effects
<claydoh> leiar: the main dapper repo, not necessarily the backports rep
<leiar> claydoh: Haven't got any other multiverse repos in my list..
<FroggyTheGreat> bonbonthejon - I'm about ready to look, yeah.  Got any suggestions or links to them?
<bonbonthejon> leiar: you might want to use source-o-matic to get a full sources.list
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: never used them, but I tried super karaba, which is in the repositories
<Dhraakellian> superkaramba
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: or there are panel applets to control amarok, but dont give cover art
<bonbonthejon> Dhraakellian: thanks :)
<FroggyTheGreat> the repositories - what Adept looks in?
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: yes
<FroggyTheGreat> Done and done.  Thank you.
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: it should be in adept
<leiar> bonbonthejon: sorry, but I don't know about source-o-matic
<bonbonthejon> !source-o-matic | leiar
<ubotu> leiar: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dhraakellian> http://www.kde-look.org/content/search.php?xsortmode=new&search=1&type=38&name=amarok&user=&text=&sort=0&scorefilter=0&licence=99&page=0
<bonbonthejon> FroggyTheGreat: ^^ Dhraakellian's message
<leiar> I got the repos for edgy, I've got dapper..
<OptimusRex> no. Got into fdisk -l then typed d in the next line and hit enter but got bash: d: command not found
<SubOn1> bonbonthejon: that is beside the point, i still need to access the other computer by hostname
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: no -l, "sudo fdisk", then "d", then partition
<bonbonthejon> SubOn1: sorry, dont know
<leiar> sorry again, I chose the wrong version myself..
<phoenixbyrd> moo
<bonbonthejon> moo?
<phoenixbyrd> copycat
<bonbonthejon> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubuntu> Need help
<bonbonthejon> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<leiar> ok, then I have java, flash.. Do I have to install java-plugin for firefox seperately
<bonbonthejon> leiar: i dont know, try it, I guess
<ubuntu> I was following a tutorial and they were saying to press ctrl+alt+f1 , so thats what ive done.Then i didnt know how to exit that so i restarted my computer.So now everytime i reboot my computer , after the kubuntu loading i have a black screen just like a kommand window where i can write things...
<ubuntu> how can i go back to my kubuntu?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu: what was the tutorial changing
<ubuntu> it was for the mouse speed
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu: ctrl-alt-f1 went to a different terminal, ctrl-alt-f7 should be your desktop
<ubuntu> but once i was in the ctrl atl f1 windows i didnt know what to write so i just rebooted.
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> !
<ubuntu> Thx =D
<leiar> multiverse made it happen :-) what's the name of mplayer plugin for firefox?
<bonbonthejon> leiar: search in adept
<ubuntu> so when ill reboot when the black screen shows up i just press ctrl alt f7 ^
<ubuntu> ???
<sayers> How do I make KTorrent my native TOrrent Opener?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu: possibly, what exactly did yo change
<ubuntu> nothing
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> i have to go brb in 5 min
<leiar> bonbonthejon: yes, I don't use adept, I'm in console, you know..
<bonbonthejon> leiar: ktorrent from console??
<leiar> do I have to update in adept, if i did it in console?
<bonbonthejon> leiar: no
<leiar> bonbonthejon: I haven't said anything about ktorrent, you are mixing me with somone else :-)
<sumguy231> leiar: : mplayer-mozilla, I believe. If you want to search for a package, use aptitude search or apt-cache search.
<bonbonthejon> leiar: too many people to keep track of
<sumguy231> Oops, sorry. I meant mozilla-mplayer.
<leiar> bonbonthejon: a luxury problem, isn't it?
<leiar> I mean, nice to have a lot of people here.
<bonbonthejon> leiar: yeah, I didn't understand your last message :)
<Dhraakellian> sayers: sounds like a KDE question rather than a kubuntu question, which means that I should be able to answer...
<leiar> sumguy231: mozilla-mplayer
<sumguy231> Yep.
<Dhraakellian> sayers: kcontrol (kde control center) > KDE Components > File Associations
<leiar> bonbonthejon: We say it in norwegian, If we have a problem wich really isn't a negative problem we cal it a luxury problem, see?
<Dhraakellian> filter for "torrent"
<bonbonthejon> leiar: i get it now. Lost in translation :)
<Dhraakellian> and move KTorrent to the top in the Application Preference Order list
<Dhraakellian> sayers: got that?
<Dhraakellian> sayers: I'm assuming that by "native", you mean "default"
<leiar> bye, and thanks a lot
<bonbonthejon> leiar: take care
<fati> my cd/dvd burners are being brought online through scsi emulation, i think this is causing problems for me, does anyone happen to know how to disable scsi emulation for devices at bootup?
* Dhraakellian needs to actually get around to doing that backup of his gentoo root partition so that he can play around with kubuntu
<sayers> Dhraakellian: just looked now
<sayers> Dhraakellian: got it, not sure if it worked tho.
<Dhraakellian> try opening a torrent file from your filemanager
<Dhraakellian> (assuming that you're using a kde-based file manager or webbrowser)
<Dhraakellian> it won't work for Firefox.  You'd have to set it up separately there
<sayers> ty ty Dhraakellian
<Dhraakellian> np np, sayers
<OptimusRex> sudo fdisk d/dev/sda6 gives unable to open d/dev/sda6,
<OptimusRex> sudo fdisk enter then d then enter gives bash: d: command not found
<rizoma> ciao
<rizoma> c'e' qualcuno che mi sa aiutare con i driver ntfs?
<rizoma> quelli dentro installazione applicazioni poi non me li apre
<thingy> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pollywog> fixed nvidia
<Pollywog> now I can stop saying it is broken in Feisty :)
<Dhraakellian> thingy: and here I was searching the channel list
<thingy> If you come across #kubuntu-klingon lemme know
<rizoma> sorry!
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: you're still doing it wrong, why not just use cfdisk
<OptimusRex> give me the command for fdisk please then even though it keeps giving me a fatal error
<Dhraakellian> thingy: or #kubuntu-quenya?
<mooseisloose> If you want $100 for FREE then visit www.freakaddict.com and read the message on the homepage! It only requires a few seconds of work, it's quick and easy and best of all it could make you $100!!! (paypal only)
* Dhraakellian wonders if the #lojban folks have a #kubuntu-lojban
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: do "sudo fdisk" that should get you in fdisk, it should ask for a command
<Pollywog> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<thingy> Drive by spamming..darn it!
<bonbonthejon> I want $100 for FREE :)
<Tired_> Hi.  Can I simply tar up my whole disk with the Kubuntu install from the live cd to migrate it to a different physical drive, or is there a better way?
<Graham> bonbonthejon: Really? I want 10000 for free.
<Dhraakellian> Tired_: if you have the space, sure
<Graham> That's like $20000
<Pollywog> that is how Trump got rich, right?
<Graham> He's a douche bag.
<Tired_> Will that move all the /boot and swap and such?
<tarelerulz> Is there away to install synaptic on kubuntu
<leiar> I'm back. Forgot to install w32codecs. Isn't that package in multiverse?
<Dhraakellian> Tired_: I've been on-and-off trying to figure out how to tar over the network to my mom's HD
<Graham> Infact he's not because calling him a douchebag is a compliment because he really is a douche bag.
<thingy> Tired_: Something like Partimage (http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page) is prob. a better choice for you...
<Tired_> I installed Kubuntu to a 120GB I had handy, but my 250GB is here now, and I wanna move my existing install to it.
<tarelerulz> How do you say yes to java sun licence ?
<Dhraakellian> Tired_: doing it from the liveCD, you could tar up everything on your root partition
<Tired_> Ah, sweet.  :)
<leiar> tarelerulz: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Dhraakellian> Tired_: you wouldn't get swap in the tarball unless you're using a swapfile instead of a separate swap partition
<leiar> where do I find w32codes?
<Dhraakellian> and, afaik, that isn't very common these days
<Tired_> I think I have a swap partition...I used the Feisty installer
<bonbonthejon> !wmv | leiar
<ubotu> leiar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Graham> Hey guys, how screwed am I? I'm at my mates house as you do and he's been interested in Linux, I offered him Kubuntu because I know it's very compatible. Anyway put it it and the wireless isn't working, no surprise.
<OptimusRex> sudo cfdisk gives fatal error: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions. Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Pollywog> Graham: what card does he have?
<bonbonthejon> OptimusRex: then use fdisk
<Graham> it's a USB dongle, not sure.
<Pollywog> oic
<Tired_> ... I have Norton Ghost...will that work to clone a Kubuntu drive?
<thingy> Tired_: yes
<Tired_> Oh, then I'll use it, then.  :)
<Graham> Anyway, the installer is oblivious to the fact the hard drives are setup with raid and that thers 1 small fat partition and the rest of it is all NTFS, I end up erasing his entire second drive which had nothing on it. Kubuntu is on.
<Pollywog> why would someone clone a drive like that, to have a backup?
<Tired_> I got a better drive
<Pollywog> oic
<bourakna> HELLO
<bonbonthejon> hi bourakna
<Graham> Restart and BAM! Grub error 21, grub doesn't seem to like Raids, or at least his raid...
<Graham> So I'm shitting bricks because I completely screwed my mates computer over. So I tell him I can sort it out with the windows CD he got with the computer... which he has lost...
<Pollywog> Graham: the next Freespire will be Ubuntu-based
<Pollywog> Freespire has very good hardware detection
<Pollywog> but I am not sure about RAID
<Graham> I think it was the raid... it just didn't see it.
<bonbonthejon> Graham: do "lspci" or "lsusb" to see what type of card it is
<Graham> I'm gona go and sort it out.
<Graham> bonbonthejon: It's a) my mates computer b) other side of town
<Graham> I got rid of the raid setup and installed Kubuntu on the first drive, all his stuff well and truley gone and it works now... except for wireless which means I can't give him anything he needs...
<Graham> At that point I gave up.
<Graham> I'm gona go back and just flatten his PC, get rid of the raid and put windows on primary and linux on secondary and go home.
<bourakna> HELLO
<leiar> Isn' there a repo giving me w32codecs and libdvdcss?
<Graham> Yes.
<Graham> It's one of the official Kubuntu ones, go into Adept and enable it.
<bourakna> YA TIL D FRANCIAS ICI
<ubuntu> re
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu: any news
<ubuntu> who<s the one who helped me with the black screen a bit early^
<ubuntu> ??/
<ubuntu> oh hello bonbon
<ubuntu> WHen i press alt ctrl f7 the blackscreen kinda freeze and i cant write anything .
<bonbonthejon> !dvd | leiar
<ubotu> leiar: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu: then push ctrl-alt-f1 to get back
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu: also try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to try and reconfigure X
<happytiger> Hi Guys. I am running feisty, with all updates in place. I have many problems with java applications, that stop responding to keyboard input. Apps like Oracle Jbuilder and Aqua Data studio. After an sql query Jbuilder will stop responding to keyboard input, but I can use the mouse to select save and close of the program?????
<ubuntu> whats x? btw when i push ctrl alt f1 it show me a kommand windows in full screen
<Graham> happytiger: It's a java feature, they think if they make it really shitty nobody will pirate it.
<GWillakers> Hey guys, when I click a link in Thunderbird it always opens with konqueror.  how can I make it to open with firefox by default?
<happytiger> Hehe
<happytiger> But is there no workaround?
<cWolfe> GWillakers, start menu, system settings->default applications
<happytiger> To unshit the java apps?
<ubuntu> any idea of what i could do bonbon^
<thingy> happytiger: Could be the jdk you are using...are you using the sun jdk or the gnu one?
<ubuntu> ??
<happytiger> I tried both jre 5 and jre 6 from SUN same issues
<ubuntu> First i tought << maybe ctrlaltf1 is just like a big kommand window and , maybe my desktop is behing it? >> but ive tryed many things to close it doesnt work
<Pollywog> ubuntu did you try ctrl-alt-f7 ?
<GWillakers> it was already set to firefox yet it still uses konqueror.
<ubuntu> Yes
<ubuntu> it freeze
<thingy> happytiger: type in java -version on the console and what jvm does it report?
<ubuntu> i cant do anything when i do ctrl alt f7
<Pollywog> you can just type exit in that console to exit it
<ubuntu> ...
<ubuntu> maybe
<ubuntu> ...*why didnt i think of that*
<ubuntu> ok ill try this brb
<ubuntu> xD
<happytiger> Hi Guys. I am running feisty, with all updates in place. I have many problems with java applications, that stop responding to keyboard input. Apps like Oracle Jbuilder and Aqua Data studio. After an sql query Jbuilder will stop responding to keyboard input, but I can use the mouse to select save and close of the program?????
<happytiger> ups
<happytiger> java version "1.6.0"
<happytiger> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<happytiger> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode)
<GWillakers> cWolfe : it was already set to firefox yet it still uses konqueror.
<happytiger> But i tried to run jre 5 from sun to
<happytiger> same freeze happens
<happytiger> It also happens when I run netbeans
<Pollywog> happytiger: why not install a slightly older java version
<Pollywog> ?
<happytiger> Though netbeans doent die then I can make the keybord input happen again if i force it to open a subwindow
<thingy> happytiger: ok sounds like you issue is keyboard focus related and not java related
<happytiger> i get same results with jre 5
<cWolfe> hmm, GWillakers  is there an about:config entry in thunderbird?
<Pollywog> oic
<thingy> happytiger: which window focus model are you using?
<Pollywog> how did you install Java?
<happytiger> How to dertemine that?
<Pollywog> sure you don't have more than one version installed?
<happytiger> I installed java via apt
<Pollywog> k
<happytiger> And I use galternatives to choose wich java version
<Pollywog> k then I don't know why the problems
<happytiger> I is really weird bug
<happytiger> All other programs run fine no ocrash no keyboard freeze
<GWillakers> cWolfe : note sure how to do an about:config in thunderbird, i've been driving myself crazy trying to find the thunderbird preference that picks Konqueror.
<GWillakers> note=not
<happytiger> Only when I run java apps like Jbulder, Netbeans both version 5.5 and the new 6, and with Aqua data studi, but Eclipse never freesez on me it always work
<gemidjy_> anyone knows how to make dhcp not to overwrite my resolv.conf ?
<thingy> happytiger: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140981  no workarounds listed in the bug...but im still looking
<ubuntu> exit doesnt work
<ubuntu> =,((((((((9
<Supaplex> ubuntu: exit on/from what/where? you're far too vague.
<happytiger> thingy: It a really weird bug
<ubuntu> Ok im on the live cd right now.Because last time i used kubuntu i pressed ctrl+alt+F1 , i didnt know how to get out of there so i just restarted my comp.BUt now everytime i restart , after the kubuntu loading , i only have a blackscreen where i can write thing.
<Supaplex> ubuntu: does startx work?
<ubuntu> what is startx
<Supaplex> startx (1)           - initialize an X session
<Supaplex> are you running off the livecd now? what howto did you follow?
<ubuntu> (sorry i am new to kubuntu , i installed yesterday )
<ubuntu> Yes im on the live cd right now
<ubuntu> no i havnt try start x
<thingy> happytiger: No luck with the google searches...your options are: a) Mess about with the different keyboard focus models in KWIN (use kcontrol/Window Behaviour and kcontrol/Window-specific settings)  b) Use a different windows manager.
<Supaplex> ubuntu: and why do you think a live cd is better?
<leiar> I find it difficult to install w32codecs, I guess I have to have it to play web TV
<ubuntu> ???
<ubuntu> wtf
<ubuntu> im on the live cd right now BECAUSE i cant go on my installation of kubuntu
<ubuntu> Because of the blackscreen
<leiar> Isn't it possible to apt-get w32codecs
<ubuntu> Im here to resquest help
<Supaplex> ubuntu: I'm attempting to understand exactly what you're up to. don't get hostile on me :)
<ubuntu> sorry but im working kubuntu since 3 am this morning
<ubuntu> Im a bit tired =/
<HymnToLife> leiar, yes it is, if you have the correct repos enabled
<Supaplex> ubuntu: a working console is ok afaik, that's fixable w/o the cd.  If you need bedrest, I can't help you with that problem.
<Supaplex> ubuntu: if you can boot to a login prompt w/o the cd, reboot and disregard the live cd.
<ubuntu> ...
<ubuntu> so what should i do
<Supaplex> after you login as yourself, run startx. that should load X.  Do you have anyway to communicate here while doing all this?
<ubuntu> no=(
<happytiger> thingy: Ill try mess around with the choises you agve me thanks
<leiar> ubuntu: find another box to install on. I've never experienced black screen, and I've installed both laptops and desktops
<leiar> anybody who can tip me on an easy way to install w32codecs?
<leiar> If you don't use w32codecs, how can you play web tv and dvds?
<Supaplex> ubuntu: can you tell me what howto you followed? I can review it and come up with some ideas why you're in this situation.
<ubuntu> mmm 2  sec
<ubuntu> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<leiar> HymnToLife: could you please give me the repos?
<leiar> I run dapper drake
<HymnToLife> !w32codecs | leiar
<ubotu> leiar: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Supaplex> ubuntu: oh, so you enabled extra mouse buttons from these howtos?
<HymnToLife> and a nice highlight for Mr. S. :p
<HymnToLife> (if he was there)
<ubuntu> i was following these instruction , i didnt read everything and just tested ctrl alt f1 , i didnt know how to get out so i rebooted
<Supaplex> ubuntu: well C+A+F1 won't cause that to happen. I think you modified the xorg.conf or installed/uninstalled something else to cause that.
<ubuntu> i didnt do anything.I just rebooted with crlt alt delete
<Supaplex> C+A+F1 through F12 will switch between all (configured) virtual terminals. X usually occupies 7, eg C+A+F7 puts you back in X if it's still running.
<ubuntu> ive tried c+a+f7 but it freeze
<Supaplex> ubuntu: ok. have you mounted any target filesystems while on the livecd?
<ubuntu> no
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu: what video card do you have
<ubuntu> nvidia gforce 7600GS
<bonbonthejon> hmm
<ubuntu> Asus nvidia 7600GS
<Supaplex> ubuntu: cat /proc/partitions to review what partitions the kernel is aware of.  You should be able to mount your root filesystem on /mnt and chroot into it and inspect further.
<ubuntu> ...im not all confortable with that . ive installed kubuntu yesterday so i dont know how to use it that much
<ubuntu_> how i can i open my pendrive
<ubuntu_> ???
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu: what did you change, X doesnt stop working for no reason
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: mount it
<Supaplex> ubuntu: I guess you could reinstall, but you'll loose any new data you don't have backed up.  Try rebooting to the system anyway,and run "startx" after you login.
<ubuntu_> bonbonthejon:  how can i make it ??
<ubuntu_> bonbonthejon:  my hd aren`t showing too =/
<ubuntu> i havnt change anything! Ive just pressed ctrl alt f1 , it didnt work so i restarted with c+a+del
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: what did you change
<Supaplex> ubuntu: for the record, what you've told us so far, should not produce the symptomps you've stated. A reboot would start your login/display manger, and drop to your X11 desktop.
<ubuntu> Ok ill try start x
<Supaplex> it's one word, all lowercase.
<ubuntu> i type that in c+a+f1 ?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu_> how can i mount my hds and view my pendrive ????????????
<ubuntu> thanx
<Supaplex> ubuntu: yes, after you login at the login prompt.
<ubuntu> I hope ill be back on kubuntu ...
<ubuntu> no the live cd
<ubuntu> thx
<Supaplex> correct.
<Supaplex> ubuntu_: just plug it in?
<eams> Ubuntu, if you did ctrl+alt+f1 you can press ctrl+alt+f7, try that in instaled Kubuntu
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: do "df -h", it should show your hard drives
<Supaplex> eams: he says he tried that, and it frooze.  For all I know it's just an empty blank screen because X wasn't running there.
<ubuntu_> bonbonthejon: on kubuntu sheell ???
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: yes
<ubuntu_> it shows no HD
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: are you on a live cd
<ubuntu_> =/ yes
<vidar_> hello
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: I dont know then
<bonbonthejon> vidar_: hi
<vidar_> how are things?
<eams> Supaplex, but where he did that? If he dit'it in the LiveCD never will work...
<navid> Hey all...
<ubuntu_>  i have 2 hds
<navid> Does anyone here use Konversation?
<ubuntu_> of 80gb
<ubuntu_> how can i know what is sata ?
<Meglo> I LOST THE GAME
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: by the device name
<eams> navid, I do
<Supaplex> eams: ahh true. a reboot should cure that anyway, you'd think. right?
<bonbonthejon> Meglo: great, now I did too
<navid> Wow -- I never knew Konversation was such a great IRC client.
<ubuntu_> =/ i dont know
<ubuntu_> im viewing then on install
<Supaplex> irssi+screen > * ;)
<HymnToLife> navid, that's normal, it isn't :p
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: sd_ would be an SATA one
<HymnToLife> bonbonthejon, not anymore
<HymnToLife> all HDs ae sdX in Feisty
<freshmeat> Tell me, eams... how would it be possible for me to connect to a server in a seperate window?
<freshmeat> ...is there a switch for this?
<HymnToLife> freshmeat, what kind of server ?
<bonbonthejon> HymnToLife: ah, then how can you tell
<nosrednaekim> freshmeat: a server?
<freshmeat> In mIRC, for instance, the switch is '-m' in connecting to a server on a seperate area.
<eams> Supaplex. Yes, I think... Well, I don't now too much about Linux...
<freshmeat> Any kind of server, nosrednaekim.
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu_: I know there is lsscsi, but you need to install that
<nosrednaekim> freshmeat: ah.. a IRC one..
<HymnToLife> freshmeat, in which client ?
<ubuntu_>  i know the device name
<freshmeat> Sure, nosrednaekim -- sorry for not making that clear.
<ubuntu_> how can i mount it ?::??
<freshmeat> HymnToLife: Konversation.
<HymnToLife> use xchat
<lobster> meglo: the game?  Do I know how to play the game?
<Meglo> Here let me show you
<bonbonthejon> lobster: search wiki pedia for
<bonbonthejon> "the game"
<freshmeat> Well, HymnToLife, it seems that Konversation is winning me over xchat.
<freshmeat> ...a great client.
<vinisterx> Brb
<HymnToLife> konversation winning over xchat ?
<HymnToLife> seems we're back on April 1st, I must bring my DeLoren to maintenance :p
<ubuntu_>  i know the device name
<ubuntu_> how can i mount it ?::??
<HymnToLife> mount -t filesystem /dev/something /somewhere
<freshmeat> Wow -- this is much better.
<freshmeat> Guys -- at the moment, I'm running gubuntu instead of kubuntu.
<HymnToLife> gubuntu, what's that ?
<freshmeat> Would it be possible to convert to kubuntu from gubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<freshmeat> HymnToLife: gnome-ubuntu
<HymnToLife> oh, I see
<ubuntu_> i read
<ubuntu_> command not found
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu with a *REAL* gnome ?
<freshmeat> I guess, HymnToLife.
* HymnToLife would like an Ubuntu with a *REAL* KDE, too
<freshmeat> I was wondering if it would be possible to convert to kubuntu from gnome-ubuntu.
<HymnToLife> maybe I would switch back to it, then
<HymnToLife> freshmeat, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<eams> freshmeat, I'm sorry, I was looking for that, but I coldn't find it...
<freshmeat> Ah, HymnToLife.
<freshmeat> I'll definately check that out.
<ubuntu> erf
<ubuntu> =(
<ubuntu> Im back on live cd guys...
<Pollywog> ubuntu: having trouble installing ubuntu?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> BUt
<Pollywog> k
<freshmeat> Wow...
<freshmeat> Thanks, HymnToLife.
<ubuntu> Let me show you my problem
<freshmeat> What would be the reasons to hate gnome?
<freshmeat> ...are there any general criticisms of it?
<Pollywog> Gnome is nice, gotten much better recently
<lobster> bonbonthejon: nofo info the game :(
<eams> Ubuntu, I don't know too much, but I want to Know what is hapening with you
<ubuntu_> how can i log as root :
<ubuntu_> ?
<Pollywog> you want criticisms, read the now defunt TUX magazine
<Admiral_Chicago> freshmeat: this conversation is offtopic, take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<thingy> freshmeat: People don't gnomes...because they look like tiny little people...but they don't move...just sit there in the garden...staring at stuff. Gnomes are weird!
<nosrednaekim> freshmeat: not configureable enough is ussually the main gripe people have with it
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> how can i log as root :
<ubuntu> Yesterday ive installed kubuntu . Today i was following a tutorial and i pressed ctrl+alt+f1.It opened a big black window , i didnt know how to get out so i rebooted my computer. Now everytime i reboot i got a big black screen. Ive tried ctrl+alt+F6 , ive also tryed startx but nothing works....
<freshmeat> I see.
<freshmeat> Sorry...
<Admiral_Chicago> !root | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<freshmeat> I will refrain from being off-topic here.
<HymnToLife> we're on a KDE chan, GNome-bashing is not offtopic :p
<Pollywog> TUX magazine had a section called "Mango Parfait" and Mango was very critical of Gnome, it was very funny
<ubuntu> what should i do now?
<Pollywog> you can still get the old issues
<eams> ubuntu_ in liveCD in a terminal "sudo passwd" to change password, then put someting and then "so root" and tour password
<lobster> ubuntu: what about ctrl-alt-F7 ?
<ubuntu> Same thing nothing happens or the screen freeze
<Pollywog> ubuntu are you using nvidia?
<eams> ubuntu, in the big black screen press ctrl+alt+F7
<eams> Did you tried that?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> im using nvidia
<ubuntu> ctrl+a+f7 does nothing , or freeze.
<Pollywog> can you get a console?
<ubuntu> yes
<Pollywog> with ctrl-altf2 for example?
<ubuntu> yes
<Pollywog> k, are you using gdm or kdm?
<ubuntu> ???
<ubuntu> kubuntu?
<ubuntu> *newbie*
<Pollywog> k then kdm
<Pollywog> in a console try 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop'
<Pollywog> then in the same console try 'startx'
<eams> mmm, that's strange... ubuntu, if you install Kubuntu yesterday I think you can reinstall or try to repair with your CD...
<ubuntu> startx doesnt work.
<Pollywog> we are interested in the errors
<Pollywog> what are the errors from startx?
<ubuntu> failed to initialize core device
<eams> ubuntu_ can you start as a root?
<ubuntu> i think thats the last line i get
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> kubuntu Feisty right?
<thingy> ubuntu: Which steps from the serialmouse howto did you carry out
<ubuntu> number 1
<thingy> ubuntu: and?
<ubuntu> i readed the line n ive tested it
<ubuntu> c+a+f1
<ubuntu> thats it
<niall> is it possible to run a command on kubuntu start up?
<ubuntu> i didnt knew how to get out of this window so i rebooted
<Pollywog> niall: I assume you are using kde so you can put scripts in ~/.kde/startup/
<thingy> ubuntu: if your in the live cd now, is your hard disk mounted?
<ubuntu> no
<thingy> ubuntu: do you know how to mount it?
<Pollywog> oops it is ~/.kde/autostart/
<ubuntu> in the boot section of my bios ive disable my hard drive to boot on my cd
<ubuntu> yes in the bios
<thingy> ubuntu: no..thats not what I meant
<thingy> ubuntu: on the live cd, open a konsole
<ubuntu> ok
<SubOn1> How do i share files on one Kubuntu box with anothe kubuntu box?
<thingy> ubuntu: type in the word: "mount" and paste the contents into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then paste the url it give you here
<Pollywog> SubOn1: you can use NFS or FISH
<stittel> SubOn1: Depends on what you wont.
<tarelerulz> I am trying to install java runtime everment and Get the licence and I can't seem to say ok to the licence
<stittel> SubOn1: Properly, you use NFS.
<thingy> tarelerulz: press tab once and then enter
<Pollywog> even Samba though that is usually for Windows machines
<SubOn1> it says NFS is not installed, what is the package name?
<stittel> SubOn1: If it is just for "sometimes copying a file over", other things will be more easy.
<tarelerulz> Thanks Thingy .
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19550/
<stittel> SubOn1: Like setting up an SSH daemon and using sftp/scp (fully supported in Konquero).
<eams> thingy, read this, and tell me what do you think: <ubuntu> in the boot section of my bios ive disable my hard drive to boot on my cd
<SubOn1> stittel: it is for photos and streaming music files to a player
<stittel> SubOn1: Setting up SSH is a good idea anyway, so you can access your box if the display has freezed.
<Pollywog> stittel: thanks for all your help with my nvidia and VMware problems.  They are fixed.
<stittel> Pollywog: Great! What did you do?
<SubOn1> stittel: yeah thats another thing i want to set up remote login, but i dont know how
<Pollywog> I installed the vmware packages from ubuntu and installed workstation 6 beta
<tarelerulz> thingy , pushing tab onice and then enter did not work
<thingy> eams: that sentence just means, he didnt know how to change the boot order and had to disable the hdd to boot via cdrom.
<Pollywog> and I am not quite certain how I fixed nvidia but I removed all nvidia packages and then installed  nvidia-glx-new
<stratman4300> is workstation 6 free???
<Pollywog> no not free
<Pollywog> but server would not work for me
<tarelerulz> I can make the whole line black and my the word ok black
<Pollywog> and I already buy workstation anyway
<thingy> tarelerulz: are you installing from a download from sun's site or via a .deb file?
<SubOn1> What is the package to install for NFS?
<eams> thingy: Yes, how can he mount his hd if he disable his hd?
<stittel> SubOn1: Install openssh-server.
<Pollywog> stittel: you were very patient, thanks for that
<stittel> Pollywog: And the Ubuntu Nvidia packages I suppose?
<SubOn1> stittel: k...
<niall> got it, thanks Pollywog
<tarelerulz> I am use apept to insatll java
<tarelerulz> I am adept to install java runtime everent
<Pollywog> stittel: yes I removed all of them and then just installed nvidia-glx-new
<stittel> SubOn1: If you just need to copy files occasionally and if you have running SSH anyway, you can just use it.
<stittel> Pollywog: Alright! Have fun using Kubuntu. :)
<thingy> eams: hmm he can't
<tarelerulz> I would download the deb ,but I can't seem to get deb not to open it with kate
<Pollywog> ty
<SubOn1> stittel: it says it is installed
<eams> thingy: I just want to help, and I don't know too much...
<bonbonthejon> tarelerulz: you dont open a .deb with kate
<stittel> SubOn1: Check if it is runing.
<thingy> ubuntu: what type of hard disk is it? ide or scsi or sata?
<Pollywog> and glxgears and glxinfo tell me all is well
<ubuntu> sata
<stittel> SubOn1: type "ps -A | grep ssh" on console.
<bonbonthejon> tarelerulz: in konqueror, there is a menu option to install
<SubOn1> stittel: i am logged in... so yeah it works
<thingy> tarelerulz: are you trying to install jdk 6 or 5?
<SubOn1> stittel: can i run X through ssh like this?
<bonbonthejon> SubOn1: yes
<tarelerulz> I am trying to install 5 java
<SubOn1> How can I run X through ssh and how can i transfer files?
<thingy> tarelerulz: ubuntu: do you recall your partitioning scheme?
<thingy> ack
<stittel> SubOn1: Yes, in general you can use SSH to run X applications on anohter box.
<thingy> ubuntu: do you recall your partitioning scheme?
<ubuntu> recall? scheme?
<ubuntu> ( im french sorrryyy )
<tarelerulz> ext3 is the partition type
<thingy> ubuntu: how did you partition the hard disk
<thingy> tarelerulz: sorry that msg wasn't for you
<stittel> SubOn1: If SSH is running and configured to do file transfer (should be default), you can just enter sftp://username@myhost into konqueror and access the files this way.
<ubuntu> when i installed kubuntu yesterday
<thingy> tarelerulz: did you want to install java 5 or java 6?
<ubuntu> i telled him to format everything and install kubuntu
<tarelerulz> I would like any newer java
<thingy> tarelerulz: please put my name in front of your messages...else I can't follow what you say...its harder!
<tarelerulz> I got the bin file and it said it could not install java it could not find sfv
<Pollywog> tarelerulz: if you want to install a version newer than what ubuntu has, use java-package
<SubOn1> yay
<tarelerulz> thingy,  I try to install from bin and adept .
<SubOn1> ty
<stittel> SubOn1: Is the ssh server running on your system? Just checke by typine "ps -A | grep ssh" on console.
<Pollywog> java-package is a package that makes a deb from the jre tarballs
<thingy> tarelerulz: one more question...did you want the jdk or the jre?
<Pollywog> so that your other packages will know about the java you install
<SubOn1> stittel: yes
<eams> I'm sorry, I don't speak English very well, can someone tell me what widget means? It is like a class?
<tarelerulz> Thingy, what is the differents ? I just want to run something that use java like frostwire
<Pollywog> I use that because I learned that in my debian days
<stittel> SubOn1: Do you have access to another box right now, so you can test it?
<Pollywog> widget refers to a gui component
<SubOn1> stittel: hahah woops i logged in to my local syatem
<ubuntu> so what should i do?
<thingy> tarelerulz: then you want the jre...type in sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre in a konsole window
<stittel> SubOn1: What exactly have you tried right now?
<SubOn1> stittel: how can i get my desktop computer to tell my router its hostname so i can connect to it by the hostname?
<stittel> SubOn1: If I remember correctly, the default configuration will allow you to login and copy files from/to your systme.
<ubuntu> I dont want that to happen anymore in the future , if it does , i will not reinstall kubuntu everytime i hit ctrl alt f1 =((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<stittel> SubOn1: How big is your network, i. e. how many computers have you got/
<SubOn1> 2
<stittel> SubOn1: Are IP statically or assigned dynamically?
<stittel> ubuntu: That should be easily preventable. :)
<tarelerulz> Thingy, I get that something else is use "/var/lib/dpkg/lock".
<Pollywog> tarelerulz: that happens when you already have apt-get running
<SubOn1> stittel: dhcp, also it seems sshd is not running on the desktop
<Pollywog> sure you don't have adept or some other apt running?
<thingy> tarelerulz: shut down adept
<stittel> SubOn1: If you want to keep assigning IP adresses the way you to, you need to setup a DNS server.
<eams> Pollywog, I've a work, and my teacher did a question, about classes, but he says that buttons and windows are... And in the gtkmm documentation says widget... I'm confused...
<stittel> SubOn1: I, however, would prefer to assign IP statically. Give 192.168.0.1 to your server and 192.168.0.2 to your desktop.
<Pollywog> yes the buttons and windows are widgets, I don't think C++ classes are widgets
<tarelerulz> I get the same error
<stittel> SubOn1: If IPs are assigned statically, you can just add the hostname to /etc/hosts and they will be resolvable without a namesever.
<tarelerulz> Thingy, I closed adept and I still get that error.
<SubOn1> stittel: no my desktop is my server and my laptop is the one i want to keep as dhcp at least
<Pollywog> but there are classes that have the word widget in their name
<eams> Mmm, so I've a big problem...
<stittel> SubOn1: The configure your DHCP server to always give out the same IP address to your notebook.
<eams> Pollywog thank you
<SubOne> stittel: I don't think my router can do that
<Pollywog> eams: http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3A+widget&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<SubOne> stittel: I installed opensshd-server on the desktop, now how do i start it
<stittel> SubOne: If your server is always turned on when you use the notebook, let your server play the DHCP server.
<stittel> SubOne: Check if it is started automatically.
<SubOne> stittel: how the hell do i do that :p
<stittel> SubOne: "ps -A | grep ssh"
<Pollywog> SubOne:  /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Pollywog> but in some distros you have to enable it to start
<SubOne> stittel: no it was started i accidentally was typing -a
<Pollywog> I think that in Ubuntu it is enabled when you install it
<DerekS> is there a place where i can get a description of the different types of panels in kde?
<eams> Pollywog thank you, that's very good!
<Pollywog> :)
<stittel> SubOne: Alright. To ease things you can create password-less keypairs for each host and then log-in without having to type the password.
<ejupin> How can I default one particular player for videos.. whenever I try to play something, it never seems to know how to open it..
<stittel> SubOne: This you will probably want to do on a 2-computer setup.
<SubOne> stittel: Well first i have to setup the desktop as the DHCP server soemhow right
<stittel> ejupin: Why don't you want to switch to static IPs entirely/
<ubuntu_> hp m7360n not seeing cf reader w/ feisty boot disk.  Is CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN enabled?
<stittel> Pardon.
<stittel> SubOne: Why don't you want to switch to static IPs entirely? DHCP is not very much useful with just 2 computers.
<Pollywog> ejupin: in Konqueror (is that what you use?) settings > configure konqueror > file associations
<SubOne> stittel: because i take my laptop with me and i need to connect to other networks with dhcp
<ejupin> pollywog: firefox, but i can use konqueror for videos
<stittel> SubOne: So?
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, are their any grub experts in here because I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong
<stittel> SubOne: Are you using network-manager?
<SubOne> stittel: KNetworkManager
<CPrgmSwR2> I installed kubuntu with no boot loader because I have one with gentoo and I added a line to boot kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hdb1 but I get kernel panic unable to mount hdb1
<stittel> SubOne: I am not an expert on this software, but can't you set "locations" there?
<stittel> SubOne: Like a "mobile" location for use with DHCP and a "home" location with static IP?
<Pollywog> yes one can set profiles/locations in KDE
<Pollywog> in the networking setup
<SubOne> stittel: "Network Profiles" maybe, i didn't realize it was possible... my old network manager i dont think allowed it
<Pollywog> system settings > networking
<Pollywog> system settings > network settings
<stittel> SubOne: Yes, this is what you probably want.
<Pollywog> I do that with my laptop
<SubOne> stittel: so you suggest i should setup both computers with static IP and then just add each other to the hosts files
<stittel> SubOne: Yes.
<SubOne> stittel: ok, hold on
* Pollywog is reeling in the feisty iso in case it is needed later
<ubuntu_> hp m7360n not seeing cf reader w/ feisty boot disk.  Is CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN enabled?  Trick is, seeing CompactFlash is a show stopper.  Won't install until I know how to make it work.  Help anyone?
<Pollywog> I have WinTV-HVR... anyone gotten them to work in Linux?
<Pollywog> I tried it with MythTV in Debian some time ago but it would not quite work
<Dekkard> is the compact flash card from a camera?
<ubuntu_> Yes.
<thingy> ubuntu_: CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y on the feisty kernel
<Pollywog> no it is a WinTV USB stick
<Dekkard> have you tried leaving it in the camera and using gphoto?
<SubOn1> ok i have a static ip now lemme setup the other comp
<ubuntu_> No...  Might work though.  Good idea...
<Pollywog> SubOn1: if you have a router like the Linksys broadband routers you can have that act as DHCP server if you need that
<Kr4t05> Hey, is anyone else having issues with KTorrent crashing with a SIGSEV?
<Pollywog> and use the MAC address to assign the same address to a certain MAC
<SubOn1> crap how do i save a file in nano
<avalon_> Is there any way to grab all the images alone from a site? Like a spider except for images only?
<stittel> Pollywog: That's what I suggested, but SubOn1 thinks his router isn't capable of doing that.
<Pollywog> avalon: curl
<Pollywog> oic
<osiris> avalon_, i think there are firefox extensions that will do that
<Pollywog> stittel: oic
<stittel> SubOn1: CTRL+X and it asks for saving.
<Kr4t05> avalon_: Maybe a wget shell script.
<SubOn1> stittel: no no it does work as a DHCP server, but it wont give me a 'static' DHCP address based onmy MAC
<avalon_> Can they handle the fact that a link must be clicked to get to the full image?
<stittel> SubOn1: Which is what Pollywog has been suggestion.
<SubOn1> k
<Mena> Where to locate my colors schemes
<Mena> where they saved
<Pollywog> my Linksys WRT-54GS does it but I am running DDWRT not the oem firmware
<osiris> avalon_, probably not.  try them out and see.  i think one was called downloadthem-all
<stittel> Mena: ~/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes
<Pollywog> avalon: spider downloads can get you blocked so be careful
<Mena> stittel, ohh Thanks :)
<ubuntu_> Off to try gphoto - thanks Dekkard.  TTFN
<Dekkard> no prob dood
<Dekkard> look up f-spot as well..
<SubOn1> stittel: brb lemme setup the other comp with static ip
<freshmeat> Hey...
<Pollywog> f-spot is nice
<freshmeat> The kubuntu download has finished.
<freshmeat> How do I apply it?
<freshmeat> ...apply it from gnome.
<Pollywog> for a long time I could not install it because it uses mono, IIRC
<os2mac> clear
<os2mac> is netstumbler in the repository anywhere?
<Pollywog> I think you have to download it from the netstumbler site
<avalon_> Yep
<Pollywog> isn't it a Firefox extension?
<Dekkard> ?
<Dekkard> ahh i see DigiKam is the KDE app..
<Dekkard> i been using gnome for so long
<DerekS> is there a reason that compiz requires lib gnome?
<biovore> DerekS: the configuration gui is in gtk
<DerekS> so there is no way around that?
<SubOn1> stittel: ok i can now ping the desktops hostname thats a good start
<Dekkard> i would think not
<SubOn1> stittel: now how do i setup the password save thing
<Dekkard> not unless there is a qt front end
<stittel> SubOn1: Have you already tried transferring files?
<SubOn1> stittel: no hold on
<DerekS> Dekkard: so i cna't really use compiz without gnome?
<sdlnxgk> ??? what is the fastest way to download files from one linux box to another on the same network??
<Pollywog> you don't need gnome just the gnome libs
<SubOn1> stittel: nvm, it asks to save my password :p
<i0n> Hello
<stittel> SubOn: Use konqueror, type sftp://myotherhost.
<freshmeat> Hello?
<stittel> SubOn1: Oh yes, you can also safe the password in Konqueror, if this fits you.
<stittel> SubOn1: This will safe the effort of genertating a keypair.
<os2mac> seems netstumbler is only for Windows.
<freshmeat> How do I apply kde from gnome?
<freshmeat> I just finished downloading it.
<Pollywog> I just use ssh-agent and FISH
<os2mac> what is the linux equivelant.
<stittel> SubOn1: Of course the password saved in Konqueror will only work in Konqueror. If that's enough for you, keep it this way.
<osiris> sdlnxgk, google scp
<Pollywog> I thought netstumber had a firefox extension
<SubOn1> stittel: yeah that works, ty
<freshmeat> Guys -- I just finished download kde.
<freshmeat> How do I apply it from gnome in Ubuntu?
<stittel> SubOn1: Do you also want to remotely execute X applications?
<freshmeat> downloading *
<Dekkard> freshmeat:  dood.. all you nned to do is open a terminal and type in : sudo apt-get install kde
<Dekkard> you dont need to download anything from anywhere
<SubOn1> stittel: as in being able to see them locally?
<Dekkard> or sudo pat-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dekkard> apt-get
<Dekkard>  sorry for the typos
<Dekkard> the beauty of any Debian derived system is that you can  install just about anything form the distros repositories
<bobesponja> Dekkard: pat-get ? :)
<Dekkard> apt-get
<bobesponja> that's my name :)
<freshmeat> Well, Dekkard, it's already been installed.
<stittel> SubOn1: As in "run application on computer A, but display it's window on computer B".
<SubOn1> yes
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Why doesn't my scroll wheel work?
<Dekkard> freshmeat:  ok  you now need to log out and log back in under session :ked.. you know from the login screen?
<freshmeat> Sure
<freshmeat> Later
<Dekkard> frack.. kde
<stittel> SubOn1: Check if "X11Forwarding yes" is in your /etc/sshd/sshd_config
<|lostbyte|> could you link me to a short an simple iptables guide you find convenient when learning it ?
<Dekkard> i think my model M needs cleaning
<SubOn1> stittel: God, I wish there was a voting platform for Linux users, you'd get my vote for most helpful in the past couple months
<stittel> SubOn1: If not, set it, and restart sshd by: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<SubOn1> stittel: on the server right
<osiris> where is the php executable located in ubuntu, and what package would i need if it is not installed ?
<SubOn1> stittel: there does not appear to be an /etc/sshd/
<stittel> SubOn1: Sorry, /etc/ssh
<CPrgmSwR2> Does the kubuntu kernel support reiserfs out of the box?
<SubOn1> yeah thast tehre
<stittel> CPrgmSwR2: Yes.
<CPrgmSwR2> Okay because I am getting a kernel panic
<SubOn1> stittel: can i sudo through ssh?
<stittel> SubOn1: Once you have a remote shell, you can do what you like.
<SubOn1> k, cuz my wife is on there now :p
<osiris> SubOn1, if the user has sudo access yes
<stittel> SubOn1: Don't forget to restart sshd after making the change.
<stittel> SubOn1: Don't just add the line, look for it and change it to "yes", it should be already there.
<sdlnxgk> osiris, thanks will do that ;)
<SubOn1> stittel: it was but it was commented and set to no
<stittel> SubOn1: Yes, "no" is the default. Comment it in and set it to yes. Then restart the sshd daemon.
<navid> Hey...
<freshmeat> Heh
<freshmeat> I cannot change the environment to KDE.
<freshmeat> It's still gnome ;\
<os2mac> so what does one use to wardrive with in Linux
<osiris> so anyone got any klews on php ?
<freshmeat> There have only been additions of kde software.
<stittel> os2mac: Notebooks.
<os2mac> software?
<SubOn1> stittel: it says extra argument restart
<osiris> airsnort
<stittel> SubOn1: "sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart"
<stittel> SubOn1: "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<SubOn1> there is no sshd in init.d
<stittel> SubOn1: I am to used to other distributions where things are named slighlty different, sorry.
<SubOne> subone@subonedt:~$ sudo /usr/sbin/sshd restart
<SubOne> Extra argument restart.
<stittel> SubOne: Nono!
<freshmeat> So, any views here on what I could do?
<stittel> SubOne: Don't touch /etc/sbin/sshd!
<SubOne> stittel: oops
<stittel> SubOne: Use the init script. It's there. It's named "ssh" not "sshd" as I said.
<SubOne> oh
<stittel> SubOn1: "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<KaoticEvil> would a 4GB HD be big enuf to install kubuntu fiesty on?
<SubOne> stittel: do i need to undo any damage i just did by running that?
<stittel> SubOne: I don't think so.
<SubOne> (firefox-bin:17499): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<stittel> SubOne: Not so easy. :)
<SubOne> lol
<stittel> SubOne: Quit your ssh session. Then login again with: ssh -Y hostname
<SubOne> ah -Y
<SubOne> excellent
<stittel> SubOnes: Ok, great, if this works I'll go to bed now. It's already 3:05am after here. :)
<SubOne> stittel: ty so much
<stittel> SubOne: If you are having to handle larger setups with let's say more then 10 computers, what we just have done here doesn't really scale.
<SubOne> stittel: ic, well this is fine for now i appreciate it
<stittel> SubOne: Then you need to use NFS with for example NIS for file sharing.
<CPrgmSwR2> Can someone help me with a kernel panic
<stittel> SubOne: Yes, for just a few computers this is an easy and flexible and also quite safe setup. I have something similar myself at home.
<stittel> SubOne: You're welcome. Have fun using Kubuntu and good night!
* SubOne gives stittel an award for patience and helpfulness often hard to find (by me) in the OpenSource community!
<K`zan> I loaded a CD and it mounted but now, trying to unmount it it thinks that konqueror is using it - not.  Any suggestions short of rebooting to clear it?
<stittel> :)
<K`zan> ok, shades of wincrap, reboot it is :-(.
<sdlnxgk> osiris, awesome !! everything is copying over to the new sata drive thanks !!!
<osiris> you're welcom
<fati> my cd/dvd burners are being brought online through scsi emulation, i think this is causing problems for me, does anyone happen to know how to disable scsi emulation for devices at bootup?
<CPrgmSwR2> Can someone paste their menu.lst from their /boot partition?
<CPrgmSwR2> thats too rafb.net
<CPrgmSwR2> rafb.net/paste
<DerekS> is there an official kde search client?
<pulaski> hello
<DerekS> like a beagle for kde?
<pulaski> can someone please tell me where on kubuntu fiesty fawn the ENVIRONMENTSL variables are set?
<KaoticEvil> anybody?
<comodo> can someone tel me how to change your file view in konquer perminitly
<biovore> pulaski: /etc/profile or ~.bashrc
<pulaski> thank you comodo
<KaoticEvil> would a 4GB HD be big enuf to install Kubuntu Fiesty?
<i0n> yep
<crimsun> that's tolerable.
<KaoticEvil> cool
<KaoticEvil> how much space would i have left for ~? approximately
<KaoticEvil> from a default install
<Jucato> KaoticEvil: "Desktop install requires at least 256MB of RAM and 3GB of available hard drive space."
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php
<KaoticEvil> ah, looked for it... musta missed it
<KaoticEvil> thanks :)
<sayers> What is the offtopic channel?
<Jucato> sayers: #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<KaoticEvil> Jucato:  i would presume the xubuntu requirements to be about the same?
* Jucato doesn't know
<Jucato> probably even lower
<Jucato> w/ regards to RAM
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b bobstro*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<KaoticEvil> hmmm... alright
<KaoticEvil> well, RAM isnt the issue.. ive got 578MB
<Jucato> :)
<KaoticEvil> but my 10GB laptop drive took a dive on me
<KaoticEvil> yup, 1.5GB,,, i can deal with that :)
<KaoticEvil> thanks!
<OptimusRex> how do I uninstall kubuntu while running the live cd. Can yo help me, please
<voidmage> OptimusRex: ?
<OptimusRex> yes
<voidmage> OptimusRex: what do you mean?
<OptimusRex> I installed kubuntu on the free partition on a windows machine but windows was installed on drive D; Now I cannot dual boot. I was told to delete the kubuntu partition while running the live cd to remove kubuntu. is there another way to remove kubuntu from the hard disk?
<strabes> OptimusRex: mount the drive in the live CD and then delete everything on it...?
<strabes> OptimusRex: I'd recommend formatting the partition though
<Cnl_Delta> wha boots OptimusRex
<OptimusRex> you mean mount the free space then format or just format? The Kubuntu boots without a choice of os to boot from
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Cnl_Delta> hmm
<Cnl_Delta> sounds like have to reconfigure grub
<Cnl_Delta> what does sudo fdisk -l say
<markc> has anyone tried compiling a real-time kernel ?
<madmike> hey is there much diffrece between 32bit and 64bit kubuntu?
<ubuntu> Dont know
<biovore> the only difference is that closesource stuff sometimes has issues..
<biovore> on 64bit
<OptimusRex> do I mount with ntfs or any other file system?
<madmike> hmmm that shoulden't bother me much
<madmike> i got a amd 64 box on it's way and just curious
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Cnl_Delta> sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jucato> kdesu
<madmike> and no way in hell I'm stickin windows on it
<Cnl_Delta> copy paste that in a terminal and see if your windows is listed
<Mena> Hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> hi Mena
<soulrider_> hey Jucato
<Jucato> hi soulrider_
<apikoros> can anyone recommend a nice, windowed, kde-friendly irc client that doesn't suck? i really hate konversation.. it's intrusive, too-cute, i don't know -- somehow painfully annoying for reasons i can't quite put a finger on.
<biovore> apikoros: kvirc
<apikoros> hmm. yes, i just saw it in my apt-cache. do you recommend kvirc or kvirc2?
<BluesKaj> heh, he won't like kvirc in that case
<biovore> kvirc package is kvirc3
<biovore> I running kvirc3 here
<soulrider> xchat ? its gtk though
<apikoros> i'm looking at screenshots and it looks worse than kvirc, it looks bloated
<raylu> it = xchat?
<apikoros> err sorry, i meant kvirc looks worse than conversation
<biovore> kvirc is very big
<apikoros> i used xchat before and it was okay but i just don't like running gtk apps
<raylu> yeah, the ss i saw was pretty ugly too
<biovore> but has a completely cusomizable interface
<biovore> and scripting languages..
<raylu> kopete and gaim come with irc support
<apikoros> but by now i'm coming across as a completely prissy app whiner :)
<Jucato> (yep)
<raylu> that's a good thing...except the prissy part
<SubOne> how do i `ls 2007-05-06/*.jpg` it is saying "ls: 2007-05-06/*.jpg: No such file or directory"
<apikoros> well, this is not my main machine anyways -- i'll just download anything remotely ircish and report back
<raylu> ls 2007-05-06 | grep *.jpg
<SubOne> ty
<Jucato> SubOne: ls 2007-05-06/ *.jpg
<SubOne> both acceptable ty
<Jucato> (space in between)
<raylu> o.0? that works too?
<BluesKaj> well you can always use the terminal irssi
<apikoros> find 2007-05-06 -iname "*.jpg"
<SubOne> Jucato: that does not work
<SubOne> raylu: is that case insensitive?
<raylu> don't think so
<Jucato> SubOne: hm.. ok...
* Jucato checks
<SubOne> is there a way to make it?
<raylu> i dont know too much about grep; try man-ing it
<apikoros> grep -i
<apikoros> for case insensitive, iirc
<raylu> oh, is that what -i was...
<SubOne> it does nto appear to be working i get no results
<apikoros> yeah. otherwise it's case sensitive. but the find command i typed earlier is case insensitive and will search subdirectories
<Tired_> I'm confused...I installed SwiftFox, which is apparently a differently optimized Firefox, and when I opened it, it had all my Firefox settings and extensions.....what other apps have unfettered access to the data from other apps on my Kubuntu box?
<raylu> try it without the *
<SubOne> er, wait i need to ditch the *
<Jucato> SubOne: hm... you know, ls folder/*.foo actually works here
<bobstro> Tired_:  well, any that you run.
<SubOne> now how can i do it making sure it is only on the end?
<raylu> Tired_...all of them...
<apikoros> Tired_: pretty much all of them
<bobstro> Tired_:  they run with your permissions (generally).
<bobstro> Tired_:  it's not like those are secured settings.
<raylu> SubOne, no idea again, sorry :P
<Tired_> Is there a setting I can set so programs will mind their own stuff unless I tell them otherwise?
<raylu> they all do mind their own stuff...
<apikoros> Tired_: that's kind of the norm, but swiftfox is an exception
<bobstro> Tired_:  well, you could secure (e.g. encrypt) is usppose.
<raylu> swiftfox being an exception for an obvious reason
<apikoros> Tired_: it's an exception in many respects, actually -- it's not even open source, iirc
<Tired_> um, what's the obvious reason?
<raylu> you could also run firefox as a different user that owns the config files and disallow read access for g and o
<bobstro> Tired_:  swiftfox is supposed to use your previous settings as convenience.
<raylu> swiftfox is really just an addon to firefox
<raylu> it needs access to the configs there
<Tired_> oh, I see...that explains it
<apikoros> Tired_: generally things you get from the official repositories will play nice and never pollute the settings of other programs unless you tell them to
<apikoros> but swiftfox is not official...it's not really an addon to firefox, it's just a custom build actually
<bobstro> Tired_:  do understand that apps you run do so with your permissions. that's why you don't want to be root.
<raylu> if its security you're worried about, the solution is to not download...malware
<Tired_> I was just worried there...I wouldn't want KMail to start mailing out my Konversation passwords or anything equally foolish
<raylu> anything that makes it onto your box can potentially screw your computer up, i guess
<bobstro> Tired_:  or you might keep different "personae" in the form of accounts.
<bobstro> Tired_:  they may all use the same wallet type functionality.
<bobstro> raylu:  at least with linux it's limited to what your account can do.
<Tired_> But the wallet always asks me if it's cool first, which is good
<bobstro> Tired_:  yeah, that's the idea. unfortunately, a lot of competing ways of doing things.
<Tired_> true...it's all good...I was just freaking out there, but now I understand  :)
<Coldwar55> Why doesn't the restricted manager work in Kubuntu?
<Tired_> (it's not any faster, anyways)
<apikoros> Tired_: but really, if you believe in free and open source software, you shouldn't use it.
<apikoros> "Binaries provided by getswiftfox.com are not licensed MPL and therefore are not freely distributable. The license to use Swiftfox extends to the user that downloads Swiftfox from this web site. No one may repackage or redistribute Swiftfox binaries in any form without prior permission."
<apikoros> http://getswiftfox.com/source.htm
<Jucato> Coldwar55: because it's hardcoded to work only on Ubuntu/GNOME apps
<Tired_> I believe in them like I believe the earth is round, but I'm not stuck to one ideology.
<Coldwar55> :/
<raylu> so you're open to the idea that earth is flat and floating on a turtle?
<Tired_> But I'm also not going to start a flamewar...
<Coldwar55> There goes me using Kubuntu since I can't get my ATI drivers working -_-
<apikoros> Tired_: neither am I -- i administer a Windows 2003 network at work. you're free to use whatever you want without being hassled about it.
<Tired_> :)
<Jucato> Coldwar55: um... restricted-manager is just a front end to what you can manually install/do on Ubuntu
<Coldwar55> Yeah I followed the edgy directions too
<Tired_> I just get nervous when people start talking ideologies...sometimes it gets ugly
<Coldwar55> and it gives me problems
<bobstro> sometimes?
<raylu> clearly, anyone who hasn't realized the existence of the giant turtle is retarded, Tired_
<Tired_> or just blinded by His Noodliness
<apikoros> i just pointed it out because to get to that page you need to click on the tiny text on the swiftfox page -- most people just naturally assume it's free.
<raylu> oh. well, FSM is a universally accepted truth too
<osiris> does anyone here use ktorrents webgui plugin ?
<apikoros> osiris: no, what is it?
<apikoros> a web interface for ktorrent?
<Coldwar55> So I have no clue how else to install the drivers
<osiris> its a plugin to control ktorrent from the web
<biovore> no I use torrentflux here..
<apikoros> biovore: me too :)
<bobstro> just found torrentflux myself. good stuff.
<osiris> i set the username and password, but cant seem to log into it
<raylu> i don't see the purpose of a web interface
<biovore> torrents can be remote on another box.. like in a datacenter\
<Tired_> handy when you wanna control your torrents at home on lunch break at school
<apikoros> yes.
<bobstro> and they run when you leave with your laptop
<raylu> i see...
<osiris> relavence of the feature aside, i want to use it
<apikoros> osiris: well, let me install it and get back to you. i'm curious now.
<Tired_> is there a VNC server that uses a standard browser for a client (in Kubuntu, of course)?
<osiris> roger that
<osiris> i like ktorrent, cause it supporst ip block lists, and bandwidth scheduling
* mode/#kubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<raylu> apikoros, it comes with kubuntu (or it came with edgy, at leasT)
<raylu> Tired_, is there a vnc server that windows users can access?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b ikawe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<Coldwar55> -_- Why can I never run gedit or oowriter as root?
<Coldwar55> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Coldwar55> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Coldwar55> Is what I get
<apikoros> osiris: it works fine for me...
<raylu> Coldwar55, i'm assuming you're using kdesu and not sudo?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<apikoros> what path did you specify for php?
<Tired_> raylu -> sure, i didn't know there was any that couldn't
<Jucato> Coldwar55: unless you installed Ubuntu/GNOME, then gedit isn't installed on Kubuntu
<Coldwar55> I installed
<Coldwar55> it manually
<crimsun> raylu: there's one that is distributed with Ubuntu.  See System> Preferences> Remote Desktop
<Jucato> Coldwar55: "gksudo gedit"
<raylu> Tired_, o.0? I haven't used any at all. what are you using at all?
<raylu> oh? that works with window's rd client?
<apikoros> osiris, FWIW, i set the path to the php binary to "/usr/bin/php5-cgi"
<crimsun> raylu: there are win32 tightvnc clients that can connect to it.
<apikoros> UltraVNC is a great client for win32, btw.
<osiris> you are supposed to set it to php
<apikoros> and GPL iirc.
<osiris> from installing php-cli
<Coldwar55> Can't install gksudo
<nalioth> jrib: pull your own weight.
<apikoros> osiris, i dunno, i just looked for some php binary in my bin directory and saw that one. but i'm telling you, it works.
<SubOne> how can i delimit a for loop by newlines only rather than whitespace, because it is breaking up my filenames
<Mena> how to install compiz themes
<Tired_> UltraVNC
<Tired_> what apikoros said  :)
<apikoros> mena, download emerald theme manager
<Mena> apikoros, ohh so i have to use emerlad
<apikoros> mena, yeah -- i assume you're talking about beryl.
<Tired_> but it would be very cool if I could use Firefox and Flash to do it.......
<Tired_> *hint nudge*
<raylu> that's asking a lot of flash
<apikoros> osiris, any luck?
<Coldwar55> So how am I supposed to access my xorg.conf file if I can't run it as root?
<Mena> apikoros, yes but i use compiz and fron berul channel one told me to remove emerlad
<SubOne> Coldwar55: sudo
<raylu> Coldwar55, sudo nano or sudo vim
<Mena> from * beryl*
<jrib> Coldwar55: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raylu> (in a console)
<osiris> apikoros, i make a new user for it and it worked
<SubOne> how can i delimit a for loop by newlines only rather than whitespace, because it is breaking up my filenames
<apikoros> osiris, probably you just mistyped the l/p the first time around?
<apikoros> mena, if you're using beryl with ubuntu, you need the emerald theme manager.
<osiris> no way
<osiris> of that, i AM sure
<raylu> SubOne, quotes?
<apikoros> osiris, did you change the path to php?
<Mena> apikoros, i am using kubuntu
<osiris> yes.  /usr/bin/php
<apikoros> Mena:  errrrr right, i meant kubuntu.
<Mena> apikoros, ok
<SubOne> raylu: how do i manage to get quotes in there?
<SubOne> raylu: it is the result of an ls
<raylu> SubOne, a bash script, right?
<SubOne> raylu: yea
<apikoros> SubOne: what are you trying to do, exactly?
<raylu> i'm not to experienced in that department, but I would imagine you use ""s around filenames or "\ " instead of " "
<raylu> *too
<SubOne> for img in `ls "$imgdir" | grep -i .jpg`
<SubOne> but it seperates a filename if there is a space
<osiris> apikoros, found the bug
<apikoros> osiris: what is it?
<osiris> it seems it doesnt like my password
<apikoros> SubOne: what are you _actually_ trying to do?
<osiris> the password contained capitols, numbers, and symboly
<SubOne> apikoros: get a list of all of the jpg files in all of the directories and imagemagick resize them
<apikoros> osiris, heh, it took "test123" without complaining ;)
<SubOne> !pastebin
<jrib> SubOne: for img in $imgdir/*.jpg; do imagemagick_stuff "$img"; done    does that work?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<apikoros> okay so find . -iname "*.jpg" -exec convert (some parameters) \;
<biovore> for i in *.jpg; do imagemagick $i --resize <res> -o thumb-$i; done  (or something close to that)
<apikoros> you don't need a for loop, just use find! the oft-misunderstood unix command
<SubOne> oh it can work with files like that? lemme try it
<jrib> apikoros: funny, I always say  I don't need find, just glob :)
<biovore> up find and xargs are other altrnitives
<apikoros> yeah
<apikoros> SubOne: when you use -exec, "{}" (without the quotes) stands for the filename, and you need to end with a \;
<Tired_> is there a -buntu without any desktop enviroment by default?
<biovore> Dam.. there just been a hugh tornado in KS
<apikoros> so for example: find . -iname "*.txt" -exec rm -i {} \;
<bobstro> Tired_:  server?
<Tired_> X, but no DE
<SubOne> apikoros: I'm sorry, i didnt really understand that
<apikoros> Tired_: yes, server. then just install x.
<Tired_> ah, cool...
<SubOne> -exec, "{}"               what is this
<apikoros> SubOne: give me the syntax for convert (or whatever imagemagick app) to do the thing you want and i'll show you how to combine it with find
<apikoros> -exec tells find to execute the following command for each item it finds
<Tired_> somehow I doubt there'll ever be enough interest for EvilWMBuntu
<apikoros> and it changes {} to the actual findname.
<SubOne> apikoros: lemme post my script so fart
<bobstro> Tired_:  that... might be a challenge
<SubOne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Coldwar55> Hmm I tried using Edgie's directions and still can't get ATI drivers to work under Fiesty
<apikoros> heh, a freudian emission there.
<SubOne> apikoros: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19569/
<SubOne> apikoros: some is commented out because i just wanted to view the output and count the files first
<apikoros> okay, suppose you have an image directory called images/ with a bunch of subdirs with jpegs in them, you can do this:
<bobstro> SubOne:  isn't img including the dir?
<SubOne> SubOne: it wasnt before because it was `ls "$imgdir" | grep -i .jpg` but now it may be because i dont know this new code
<SubOne> bobstro: ^^^
<Mena_> apikoros, i cant use emerald
<Mena_> apikoros, while using compiz
<SubOne> apikoros: I only want 1 directory in
<Coldwar55> Are there any decent ATI howtos specifically for Kubuntu?
<SubOne> so i want '2006-04-19/100_0001_00.jpg' but not  '2006-04-19/other_dir/100_0001_00.jpg'
<apikoros> SubOne: okay, hold on
<apikoros> SubOne: i'm not a shell wizard, so it takes me a minute to compose the command :)
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<bobstro> SubOne:  find has a maxdepth parm
<Kr4t05> IIRC, using Beryl on an Nvidia card with the latest drivers should "Just Work", correct?
<OptimusRex> no root file system is defined. Does anyone know how to solve this when preparing partitions?
<bobstro> OptimusRex:  are you installing over an old drive?
<bobstro> OptimusRex:  also, are you installing edgy?
<superm1> hey would anyone with a kubuntu disk or ISO be able to tell me what /isolinux/isolinux.cfg's GFXBOOT-BACKGROUND variable has set
<SubOne> bobstro: i didnt even know i was using 'find'
<bobstro> SubOne:  i'm just mentioning that it does, so should work for what you want.
<Tired_> Beryl did not 'just work' for me.
<Tired_> I had to follow some simple instructions from the forum, which did 'just work'
<OptimusRex> i'm installing kubuntu 7.04 on a drive that has windows xp on it as well
<bobstro> SubOne:  i'd put some echo statements in that script to verify values of img, imgdir are as you expect.
<bobstro> OptimusRex:  do you have an empty partition to install into?
<SubOne> bobstro: there are echos
<Kr4t05> Tired_: Ah, okay.
<bobstro> SubOne:  wups, ok are they what you expect?
<bobstro> SubOne:  what part's not working?
<Tired_> I forget where they were, but I found them in a simple search
<Tired_> it was a short script they had in the body of the post
<SubOne> bobstro: it was working fine the way i had it before, except that it was breaking my filenames at spaces in the filename
<OptimusRex> yes I have free space that I am trying to partition with the live disk. I have set some space as /dev/sda3 for the swap and /dev/sda1 as ext3 and this is the larger one
<OptimusRex> the larger one is also set with an x for formatting
<SubOne> bobstro: and then he had me change it to 'for img in $imgdir/*.jpg' and now i get the directory in the string an extra time and i get '*.jpg' returned too
<bobstro> SubOne:  sorry, but it's breaking them on the convert lines (when not commented) or where?
<bobstro> SubOne:  oh wait
<bobstro> SubOne:  how about for img in "$imgdir/*.jpg" ?
<bobstro> SubOne:  maybe same with imgdir too
<link109> <-- (Newbie)  How do I enable the greyed out items in the Adept installer?
<SubOne> bobstro: it just returns a bunch of '*.jpg'
* apikoros brbs.
<SubOne> no actuall jpegs
<SubOne> link109: such as?
<bobstro> SubOne:  double quotes (") will allow expansion, single quotes (') won't.
<SubOne> bobstro: i didnt mean those as literal
<SubOne> some of the results i am getting:
<SubOne> 2006-12-23/2006-12-23//*.jpg
<SubOne> 2006-12-24/2006-12-24//*.jpg
<SubOne> 2007-05-04/2007-05-04//*.jpg
<SubOne> 2007-05-06/2007-05-06//*.jpg
<bobstro> SubOne:  with the version of the script on pastebin?
<SubOne> oops that was meant to be on one line
<SubOne> no, with for img in "$imgdir/*.jpg"
<lespea> wow quiet in here
<Kr4t05> What perms would restrict all write access regardless of user?
<SubOne> im waiting for someone that knows some shell scripting to answer me:p
<Kr4t05> 555?
<SubOne> Kr4t05: 4 = r, 2 = w, 1 = x
<SubOne> so yes
<apikoros> i think ksirc is my new client.
<ubuntu> omfg
<Kr4t05> SubOne: Thanks
<OptimusRex> bobstro: I'm trying to format /dev/sda1 and set it as the root file system
<lespea> sub what was your ?
<bobstro> SubOne:  where did you leave off?
<SubOne> bobstro: not getting anywhere lol
<bobstro> SubOne:  still at the version you pastebin'ed?
<lespea> kr4t did you want read only for everybody or?
<lespea> Optimus are you using the live cd/
<SubOne> lespea: I am trying to iterate through every image in every directory 1 deep, even if there are strings in the filenames/dirs
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05: the perm is just an octal rep of a binary number expressed as r,w,x for root,owner,users so 111 111 111 translates to 777, etc.
<SubOne> bobstro: with minor changes you suggested on the one line
<lespea> what do you mean strings?
<SubOne> lespea: as in i need the filenames to pass to imagemagick
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05: if you ever need to figure that one out again :)
<Kr4t05> hitmanWilly: Yeah, thanks. :)
<SubOne> this seems like it should be easy, someone here should know this lol
<lespea> find . -type f -maxdepth=2 -iregex ".*{jpe?g|png|gif|bmp|[etc] )$"
<osiris> praises BE~!  no more join/part messages~!
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Beryl works now... but emerald doesn't...
<lespea> then if you want to use imagemagick I would use -print0 and pipe that to xargs with the arg -0 (that's a zero) followed by your command
<SubOne> lespea: invalid predicate -maxdepth=2
<Jucato> SubOne: you can try at #bash for more info
<Jucato> (or is it ##bash ?)
<lespea> try -maxdepth 2
<SubOne> Jucato: ty
<lespea> sorry
<SubOne> find: warning: you have specified the -maxdepth option after a non-option argument -type, but options are not positional (-maxdepth affects tests specified before it as well as those specified after it).  Please specify options before other arguments.
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05: nvidia card?
<Kr4t05> hitmanWilly: Yeah, I just figured it out, though.
<hitmanWilly> argb-glx visuals, right?
<SubOne> find . -maxdepth 2 -type f -iregex ".*{jpe?g|png|gif|bmp)$"
<SubOne> returns no results
<lespea> yeah I just tried it... hold on i'm proofing it :/
<SubOne> shouldnt it be a curly close at the end for one thing
<lespea> for what?
<SubOne> {jpe?g|png|gif|bmp)
<lespea> don't believe so, but you can try
* hitmanWilly enjoys a fresh tomacco
<SubOne> find . -maxdepth 2 -type f -iregex "*" returns nothing
<lespea> i got it to return stuff
<lespea> it'd have to be .*
<lespea> k
<SubOne> ok that works
<lespea> got the string... have to friggen escape everything :( ...
<lespea> find . -maxdepth 2 -type f -iregex ".+\(jpe?g\|bmp\|png\|gif\)$"
<SubOne> find . -maxdepth 2 -type f -iregex ".*[jpg] "                 works
<lespea> well not because of why you think
<SubOne> oh
<lespea> when you use brackets
<SubOne> oh it means one of the letters
<lespea> then it matches if anything in the brackets is pressent
<lespea> so basically... if everything at the end ends in either a j,p, or g
<lespea> yeah
<tabaco> how in the damn i can instal sofware in ubuntu?
<lespea> tab: "start button" - add/remove programs
<lespea> did you try my new string?
<tabaco> but sofware downloaded
<lespea> ?
<SubOne> ok so how do i pump that into an imagemagick call?
<lespea> okay, now go something like this
<hitmanWilly> tabaco: is it source?
<tabaco> .dev
<lespea> find Wallpapers/ -type f -iregex ".+\(jpe?g\|bmp\|png\|gif\)$" -print0 | xargs -0 -I{} imagemagick (params) {}
<hitmanWilly> tabaco: you mean .deb?
<tabaco> yes that
<SubOne> woah
<lespea> you want to use print0 so that it uses nulls and not spaces to seperate everything -- otherwise stuff gets really messed up
<lespea> work?
<hitmanWilly> tabaco: sudo dpkg -i <package_name.deb>
<tabaco> i get error message
<hitmanWilly> tabaco: which is?
<SubOne> lespea: can you explain that to me so i can put in my parameters?
<tabaco> dependants i think
<stealth47> hi there.. can i ask what specific program i can use to play my audio cd?
<stealth47> hi there.. can i ask what specific program i can use to play my audio cd?
<lespea> sure
<SubOne> lespea: what i need is something like #convert -resize 640 "$imgdir$img" -quality 80 small/medium_"$img"
<osiris> kscd
<lespea> you get all the find stuff right?
<osiris> stealth47, kscd
<SubOne> lespea: the find finds yes
<lespea> oh okay
<stealth47> tnx osiris
<hitmanWilly> tabaco: you probably need to install the dependencies then
<osiris> stealth47, you're welcome
<lespea> well whereever you want the filename just put the brackets "{}" so it'd be something like this
<tabaco> but that must be are downloaded to?
<hitmanWilly> tabaco: usually you can use apt to get them if they're common
<lespea>  #convert -resize 640 {} -quality 80 {}.small.jpg (or something -- if you want to really mess with the file name and strip stuff out you can't one-line it)
<tabaco> im need a ftp server
<tabaco> in windows is easy but i don t want windows
<lespea> does that make sense?
<hitmanWilly> tabaco: there's a few of those in the repos, makes installation easier
<SubOne> lespea: yeah i need to direct the output based on filename, butto a directory i want
<Jucato> !ftpd | tabaco
<ubotu> tabaco: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<lespea> you're probably going to have to make a shell script then
<SubOne> lespea: so like ./small{}
<SubOne> will that work?
<SubOne> lespea: i was already makign a shell script lol
<lespea> yeah... well.. `./small/{}`
<lespea> oh lol
<Kr4t05> Ok, one last pet-peeve and my Kubuntu box will be teh sexeh.
<tabaco> something of this works in graphical enviroment<'
<SubOne> lespea: but it wasnt working out
<Kr4t05> My scroll-wheel doesn't work. :(
<lespea> what is it doing?
<SubOne> lespea: lemme try this
<lespea> k
<SubOne> can i do something like echo {}
<osiris> Kr4t05, you can probably fix that in xorg.conf
<lespea> yeah
<lespea> xarg will execute any command that it can find (in your path)
<Admiral_Chicago> Kr4t05: hardware problem?
<hitmanWilly> tabaco: some of them undoubtedly have a gui, try them out till you find one you like
<Kr4t05> Admiral_Chicago: I don't think, it works in WinXP
<Admiral_Chicago> Kr4t05: how many buttons
<osiris> Kr4t05, open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kr4t05> Admiral_Chicago: Just 3 counting middle click.
<apikoros> i think i'm sticking with konversation :/
<Kr4t05> osiris: There
<lespea> api -- :D
<Admiral_Chicago> Kr4t05: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SubOne> lespea: ok how do i strip the path from the file
<Admiral_Chicago> did that work?
<Admiral_Chicago> does*
<Kr4t05> Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" -- That's set
<osiris> try 6 7
<Kr4t05> Admiral_Chicago: I'm not scrapping my entire Xorg for my mouse. :P
<tabaco> why kubuntu put me on black screen when i switch user?
<osiris> http://rafb.net/p/dskuOq91.nln.html
<lespea> well... that's a lot more trickey lol
<osiris> Kr4t05, look at taht link
<lespea> hold on i haven't done that in a bit let me test something
<Admiral_Chicago> Kr4t05: open it in an editor?
<tabaco>  <lespea>  thanks for the hint
<osiris> might try 6 7 instead.  make sure to restart X between attempts
<Kr4t05> osiris: Thanks.
<Kr4t05> BRB
<osiris> yep
<Kr4t05> osiris: Success.
<Kr4t05> osiris: Thanks again.
<osiris> no prob
<Kr4t05> The world is now a happy place filled with rainbows and kittens. :)
* hitmanWilly remembers having to do something similar in his slackware days
<SubOne> lespea: see i was using a much simpler technique, but the `for` breaks it by whitespace which includes spaces in directories/filenames
* osiris awaits payment via check or money order
<lespea> yeah....
<lespea> that's the real bitch about it lol
<lespea> err sorry bout swearing :o
<SubOne> lespea: and I must say i only have a small amount of shell scripting from school
<lespea> oooh i have an idea hold on
<SubOne> lespea: all i want to do is resize these full size images and save them to a website but there are over a thousand
<bobstro> SubOne:  still no luck?
<SubOne> bobstro: lespea seems to know his stuff, but we haven't got it yet
<Admiral_Chicago> SubOne: you looking for a program / script to resize for you?
<lespea> well you could just do the resize and rename then with a prefix like (in xargs) THUMBS_{}
<lespea> and then have another script that moves all of the THUMBS_* to a different directory
<lespea> for now at least
<SubOne> lespea: what do you mean
<hitmanWilly> lespea: why not do that then itereate through and remove the prefix?
<SubOne> i need to resize them into two sizes, but they are all in many directories, and then i need to put them in a specified directory for upload to a web server
<SubOne> and probably output the new filenames in another file in some format i havent decided yet for storing the names in the database
<lespea> the trouble is that you need to strip off hte directory stuff before you can put then into a folder or else you'll just have errors for trying to moving into non-existand directories
<stealth47> osiris: how can i install games on My Ubuntu Feisty 7.04? do i need to edit my sources.list?
<stealth47> osiris: how can i install games on My Ubuntu Feisty 7.04? do i need to edit my sources.list?
<hitmanWilly> SubOne: that last parts easy once thy're moved
<SubOne> hitmanWilly: says the guy that's not helping :p
<osiris> stealth47, if you double post another question like that, im not gonna answer
<osiris> have some courtesy
<stealth47> am sory
<bobstro> SubOne:  this works for me -- for NAME in "$(find . -name \*jpg)"; do echo "The name is $NAME"; done
<osiris> and yes.  edit your sources list
<Jucato> !games | stealth47
<ubotu> stealth47: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<hitmanWilly> SubOne: lespea seemed to be doing quite well at helping
<bobstro> SubOne:  is it still the initial name that's causing problems?
<stealth47> tnx
<SubOne> hitmanWilly: i was joking
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: :) beat me to it
<hitmanWilly> i know, so was i :)
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago :D
<SubOne> bobstro: well he got me all the filenames but still not in a form that i can output to imagemagick for output
<lespea> hmm well my sed script is having some odd errors... still trying lol
<SubOne> i can input them just not output them where i want them
* Jucato is greatly encouraging bash scripting discussion in #bash or #kubuntu-offtopic
<lespea> sub i'll meet you over in #bash
<SubOne> k
<bobstro> SubOne:  for NAME in "$(find . -name \*jpg)"; do echo "The name is $NAME"; done
<bobstro> if you're trying to strip leading dots and such
<bobstro> er. wup s
<bobstro> SubOne: for NAME in "$(find . -name \*jpg)"; do echo "The name is $NAME" | sed -e "s/.\///g"; done
<SubOne> bobstro: that returns no results lol, im in #bash if you have anything further
<bobstro> SubOne:  returns just the file name (no dir) for me.
<tabaco> wzdftpd i found this one but im still having problems who can helpme?
<tabaco> somebody can helpme in the install of the soft
<tabaco> please?
<syntax-breaker> tabaco: what linux dist. did you used?
<tabaco> kubuntu
<tabaco> its a tar file
<tabaco> wzdftpd.tar.gz
<tabaco> in kubuntu machine
<tabaco> how install de damn soft
<SubOne> tabaco: watch your mouth
<SubOne> tabaco: why do you need an ftpd
<tabaco> need the ftp in the job
<Jucato> !patience | tabaco
<ubotu> tabaco: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tabaco> im doing but when i do the examples i get error mesages in dont understand where is the problem
<pheaver> hey, anyone want a chance to convert a poor gentoo user back to ubuntu?
<tabaco> and you are right thanks for the advise
<SubOne> !pastebin | tabaco
<ubotu> tabaco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tabaco> ok sorry people
<tabaco> by the way i dont speak english i doing my best
<syntax-breaker> hey tabako: did u have Kubuntu 7.04?
<tabaco> mmmm
<tabaco> god question
<tabaco> let me see
<tabaco> yes 7.04 i386
<Druntar> Hello folks
<syntax-breaker> tabaco: actually, i'am using Ubuntu Feisty 7.04, but i also want to use Kubuntu.. so i've installed Kubuntu Desktop in order for me to try
<SubOne> Hello Druntar
<Druntar> I hate to be bothering everyone about this again but maybe someone can help me.
<Druntar> My mouse keeps cutting out on me. Last night cWolfe had me try changing my xorg.conf file to use the evdev driver but it didn't help.
<tabaco>  <syntax-breaker> jesus men you are talk in chinese for me
<Druntar> I'm using a logitech g5 laser mouse
<i0n> i'm using it too :)
<sub16> hi all
<Druntar> periodically it will just stop working
<i0n> hmm
<Druntar> if I move it extremely slow and cut the dpi down to 400 it lasts longer
<sub16> need some help im looking for a remote desktop so i can remote to my win 2003 server mich ant iders
<sub16> iders
<Druntar> but will eventually stop working
<i0n> hmm. dunno=\
<hitmanWilly> Druntar: same prob, huh...
<sub16> helooo
<Druntar> yeah was hoping someone might be on who could help me
<wolferine> I am having issues with concurrent sounds, if I listen to music then play a movie (this is just an example), sometimes my music wont play when I start it again, anything I can do to troubleshoot sound issues?
<sub16> dos any one of a good remote desktop foe kubuntu so i can conn to my win 2003 server mich
<Druntar> I'm trying to update my vid drivers too but it's not working right
<hitmanWilly> Druntar: that sounds like a possible kernel issue...
<raylu> wolferine, try killall artsd in between switching
<Druntar> yeah you were the one who said that last night weren't you?
<wolferine> raylu, is that a running process?
<hitmanWilly> Druntar: nah, iwas the one who said the buffer wasn't emptying properly
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> it is
<Druntar> oh lol.
<raylu> wolferine, er...yes
<Druntar> Sorry, so many people tried to help last night I can't keep track of them all.
<raylu> oh, you answered it yourself =\
<hitmanWilly> Druntar: have you run a memtest lately?
<sudoman> ./join #cuh
<Druntar> no
<Druntar> didn't know I was supposed to
<Druntar> I'm completely new to linux
<Druntar> I'm so wet behind the ears it's ridiculous
<hitmanWilly> Druntar: its one of the options in grub, tests your ram to make sure its still working
<wolferine> raylu, why is sound on linux so bad anyways?
<redfive_> any good guides to compiling the kernel for kubuntu 7.04?
<Druntar> no I haven't run one but it should be
<Druntar> it's less then 3 months old
<osiris> wolferine, its not with a soundblaster
<redfive_> ot is it even nessary on amd64
<Druntar> I'll try that in a second
<wolferine> osiris, i dont beleive you :)
<Druntar> right now trying to figure out why I can't install this driver I downloaded for my video
<raylu> wolferine, it's fine for me...
<Druntar> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run ok that's teh command the nvidia site says to use to install the package
<wolferine> nope, that killall did nothing
<Druntar> but when I run it I get sh: cant open (insert package name here)
<Druntar> yes I've tried sudo
<Druntar> still won't install
<redfive_> Druntar: Druntaryou have to have X stoped
<Druntar> .....ok I don't know how to do that
<redfive_> well, thers some steps
<redfive_> you using KDFE?
<redfive_> KDE?
<Druntar> Kubuntu feisty
<redfive_> k
<redfive_> i can tell you all the steps if you want
<Druntar> that'd be great
<Druntar> might want to whisper them though to not get in other peoples way
<tabaco> no please i want hear too
<Druntar> ok
<Druntar> lead the way redfive
<Supaplex> what blogging software can I use that'll publish static content to my website?  I was hoping for a template, or using server side includes.
<redfive_> hit CTRL+F1 to bring up a different term, log in as root then do /ets/init.d/kdm stop
<redfive_> at that point X will be stoped
<raylu> redfive, Ctrl+Alt+F1, I believe
<redfive_> then go inthe dir with the nvidia package
<redfive_> yes
<raylu> Ctrl+F# from a tty
<redfive_> CTRL+ALT+F1
<redfive_> then, sh NVIDIA(whatever your package name is)
<redfive_> yes to everything in that
<redfive_> then do /etc/init.d/kdm start and you should see the nvidia logo
<redfive_> rebott to make sure everything works
<raylu> you could also just use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X
<redfive_> well, you need X to be stopped to install
<raylu> oh. install. heh
<souza> boa noite
<raylu> huh?
<Druntar> ok I'm an idiot
<Druntar> hit ctrl alt f1 before getting all the steps
<Druntar> sorry
<redfive_> ya
<redfive_> you can always get back to X when its stopped by hitting CTRL+ALT+F7
<Druntar> ok but basically do that log in as root then installing it
<redfive_> or whrn its started i mean
<Druntar> oh thx for the tip
<redfive_> sure
<wolferine> when I use Kemdiafactroy, and it loads K3B, I get the following error (in a nutshell): "Mp3 Audio Decoder plugin not found", could this be related to my audio issues, or is this maybe an issue with in K3B directly?
<Druntar> how do I stop x while in there again?
<redfive_> use automatrix2 to get all media stuff, mp3 codecs
<tabaco> how install a soft downloaded can you helpme?
<redfive_> Druntar: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<wolferine> redfive, me?
<Druntar> ok thank you
<redfive_> and then /etc/init.d/kdm start, to start it
<Druntar> sudo that right?
<redfive_> you dont need to , you should be logged in as root
<Druntar> lol yeah that's right lol
<redfive_> well, do this befor starting,
<redfive_> open a terminal and do sudo passwd, and set the password to what you use to lig into kde
<Druntar> it's already done that way
<redfive_> good
<Druntar> kde does that on install
<Druntar> I remember reading that somwhere
<Druntar> ....only 4th day in linux
<redfive_> well, not tenically
<redfive_> when you change your user password the root stays the same
<Druntar> ahhh
<Druntar> never changed it from initial install
<Druntar> lol
<redfive_> not like you should use root, you usualy dont need to
<redfive_> its best pratice in linux to not, that what threy teach in schools
<Druntar> lol
<Druntar> ok well here goes
<redfive_> hehe
<redfive_> do it in the order i told you
<redfive_> you should be fine
<wolferine> when I use Kemdiafactroy, and it loads K3B, I get the following error (in a nutshell): "Mp3 Audio Decoder plugin not found", could this be related to my audio issues, or is this maybe an issue with in K3B directly?
<redfive_> wolferine; did you install an mp3 coedc?
<osiris> k3b probablyt
<osiris> !restricted plugins
<wolferine> redfive, well, I can play mp3s, so I guess that would be a yes
<osiris> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wolferine> redfive, right?
<redfive_> wolferine; thers lots og huides to install mp3 codec, kist do a google search, i used automatrix but i think it might be for amd64
<raylu> I thought the issue wasn't his MP3 codec (or lack of)?
<wolferine> redfive, search for codecs specific to k3b?
<redfive_> mp3 in general
<wolferine> or an mp3 codec in general?
<redfive_> dod you install it from adept?
<wolferine> well, how can I play mp3 files with out a codec?
<wolferine> redfive, install what?
<Druntar> ok redfive_ that didn't work
<redfive_> whats K3B?
<Druntar> once I stopped kde it brought up a little blinking line like a command line but it wouldn't respond to anything
<redfive_> ya
<redfive_> you might have to hit CTRL+ALT+F7 then CTRL+ALT+F1
<redfive_> you might have to go back and forth to make sre
<redfive_> did you do yes on all the prompts in the install package?
<wolferine> redfive, its used to burn cds/dvds
<redfive_> ah
<wolferine> its called by kmediaplayer, after I produce my menus
<redfive_> and K3B wont install?
<redfive_> or wont burn?
<wolferine> seems when ppl are logging in (causing audio) to amsn, is pulling my sound to that app, so when I am playing music, just doesnt allow me to start it up again (just one example of my sound issues)
<wolferine> redfive, maybe you need to scroll back up and read our convo again
<Druntar> ok
<Druntar> that was weird
<wolferine> anyways, I am out for the nite
<redfive_> i dont think i was in here for that
<wolferine> later
<wolferine> i think you were here for our convo :)
<wolferine> lol
<redfive_> maby i wasent.... smokie smokie
<wolferine> :)
<Druntar> lol I'm lost think I'll jsut go with the ubuntu specific nvidia driver
<wolferine> Druntar, #ubuntu-effects could probably help
<redfive_> well i have got others here to do it
<Druntar> they're rude and unhelpful to me at least
<Druntar> they're always very demeaning
<redfive_> ?
<redfive_> we can try again
<wolferine> Druntar, try the ubuntu guide (google it)
<wolferine> install the latest nvidia drivers
<wolferine> and you should be up and running in no time
<redfive_> i have done it this way for a long time
<Druntar> it's ok
<redfive_> in redhat
<Druntar> I'll just use the ubuntu specific driver in adept
<redfive_> kimped frpm that uo ubuntu a year ago
<Druntar> it's not biggie
<wolferine> Druntar, read the guide
<Druntar> no
<redfive_> k
<wolferine> your new to ubuntu
<wolferine> it will help you get everything setup
<wolferine> in detail
<Druntar> I downloaded and read teh kubuntu guide
<wolferine> its excellent :)
<Druntar> it was not very helpful
<wolferine> Druntar, i said, ubuntu guide
<Druntar> oh
<Druntar> my mistake
<wolferine> its the top in google
<wolferine> lists all packages you want/could have
<wolferine> and explains everything in detail
<Druntar> thank you wolf
<redfive_> or just go at it hack and slash and try and fix it
<redfive_> google is your friend
<Druntar> I know but so far I've googled my mouse problem and found no help
<redfive_> what mouse problem?
<Druntar> mouse will cut out sometimes and it takes a reboot to get it going again
<Druntar> it's a logitech g5
<redfive_> usb?
<Druntar> if I turn it down to 400 dpi and move it really slow it'll work longer
<Druntar> yeah
<redfive_> what kind of mainboard do you have?
<Druntar> I've tried using the evdev driver but when I do kubuntu won't even boot
<Druntar> asus p5nsli
<redfive_> you could probebly hit CTRL+ALT+Backspace to restart X and it will come up
<Druntar> I'll try that next time it quits
<Druntar> it's working right now
<Druntar> someone said last night it may be a kernel issue or the buffer backing up
<redfive_> try different usb port?
<Druntar> yup
<Druntar> tried unplugging and replugging in too
<Druntar> kernel acks unplugg but not replug
<redfive_> try to find it inn the x config in the System Settings?
<Druntar> I believe so
<Druntar> it's using the 'mouse' driver
<Druntar> someone last night wanted me to try the 'evdev' driver, but that stopped kubuntu from even booting
<raylu> did you catch the error X threw?
<raylu> crap. I'm speaking in those terms now =\
<Druntar> it doesn't throw one when the mouse stops
<Druntar> the mouse just stops
<raylu> I thought you said kde didn't start
<raylu> when you tried the evdev driver
<Druntar> oh no there isn't an error
<Druntar> it just doesn't boot
<raylu> you mean you get a tty instead of the gui?
<Druntar> goes to a black screen with a little blinking line at the top
<Druntar> and doesn't respond to any commands
<raylu> yeah, it probably gave an error at...(one sec)
<raylu> when you see that screen, btw, you can always use ctrl+alt+f1
<redfive_> its ok, i caint get wine working?
<Druntar> I'm having all kinds of issues
<Druntar> the mouse thing. Beryl throws me the white screen of death
<redfive_> wow
<redfive_> and i thought i was having a hard time with kubuntu amd64
<raylu> the xorg log might be in /sys
<raylu> i can't remember where it should be, Druntar
<Druntar> you're speaking greek to me raylu
<redfive_> actuallt, automatrix2 fixed alot of it
<Druntar> I'm getting to the point where I don't know if it's this distro of linux or if I should go running back to windows with my tail between my legs
<Druntar> I REALLY don't want to do that
<raylu> nevermind...its in /var/log/
<redfive_> your using kubuntu? 7.04?
<Druntar> yeah
<redfive_> not the beta?
<Druntar> got it off the site from the download link
<Druntar> took me 2 days to install it
<redfive_> try a reinstall
<Druntar> cause it would lock my system up
<redfive_> should only take a half hour
<raylu> Druntar, the X error log will be at /var/log/Xorg.0.log. when you see that blinking screen, Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, and use nano
<redfive_> you have intel?
<Druntar> took me 2 days and the install when it worked took almost 6 hours
<Druntar> pentium D 3.2 Ghz dual core
<Druntar> 1 gig of ram
<Druntar> 250Gb sata HD
<redfive_> try that alternate install
<Druntar> I just built this machine 3 months ago
<redfive_> different disk
<Druntar> that's the one that took
<redfive_> the DVD?
<Druntar> can't don't have any blank dvds
<Druntar> can't afford to buy any either
<redfive_> dammit jim
<Druntar> exactly lol
* Druntar bangs head into desk
<redfive_> get one!
<redfive_> 55 for a lite on dvd-rw drive
<Druntar> I have a burner
<Druntar> just not a blank DVD to burn to
<Druntar> lol
<redfive_> anyway, try text based install next time
<Druntar> I'll try a reinstall shit what do I have to lose? it's not like it's working right now anyway
<redfive_> steel some from work!
<Druntar> unemployed right now that's why I can't buy one lol
<redfive_> heh, im a bad infulence
<Druntar> I don't know how to do text install
<redfive_> its cake
<redfive_> you have ant experence with linux?
<Druntar> nope
<Druntar> this is my 4th day
<redfive_> hehe
<raylu> that's 3+ days of experience!
<Druntar> only know what people in this room have taught me
<redfive_> good
<Druntar> first two were installing lol
<thony> chee
<Druntar> so really only 2 days of using
<redfive_> just download a debain book
<thony> good
<Druntar> and that's barely
<Druntar> lol
<redfive_> go through it
<Druntar> ok brb
<redfive_> im not kidding
<redfive_> i have many linux e-books
<Druntar> I learn from doing not reading I could read a book all day but it won't teach me crap
<redfive_> i think ubuntu is a brance off debain
<Druntar> it's based on debian
<Druntar> ok hopefully back soon
<redfive_> well, then install install and install again!
<redfive_> what video card do you have?
<syntax-breaker> cno poh ba administrator dito?
<Jucato> syntax-breaker: english only please
<syntax-breaker> hello.. i want to install my counter strike condition 0 CD but it doesn't start the installation process.
<raylu> syntax-breaker, I assume you're wining it?
<syntax-breaker> i gues i need to use wine emulator.. ok i'll try
<CU> Hi - Will you please see if you can load the samsung.com web site properly using fiesty & fiesty's firefox, & tell me your result? Thanks.  It's not displaying properly for me on this fiesty install.
<LinkCanabico> ubuntu HI didnt you say your nick would be ar53n?
<syntax-breaker> CU:  there's no problem with that web site.. its ok
<CU> syntax-breaker: thanks - any idea why I'm seeing a problem - white rectangles blocking significant parts of the display?
<LinkCanabico> CU plugins maby
<HKJGN_> were do i go to complain about moderators?
<khaije1> is democracyplayer is the best video aggregator? I don't want to install it w/o thought y'know?
<HKJGN_> i was just banned for agreeing to follow the rules
<khaije1> are there any other great ones? for kde especially?
<syntax-breaker> CU check your firefox version or you should refresh your screen.
<CU> LinkCanabico: about:plugins: shockwave flash, & java (direct from sun download, iirc) - any ideas what might be the problem?
<Jucato> HKJGN_: moderators of the IRC channels or the ubuntuforums?
<cWolfe> heh HKJGN_  my freind got me banned from #ubuntu
<HKJGN_> Jucato: i was banned on ubuntu-offtopic cause i agreed to drop a subject
<Jucato> HKJGN_: #ubuntu-ops then
<Jucato> (most bans also just last 24 hours)
<HKJGN_> the moderator was pissing vinegar after i got banned for saying Nazi, calling me a child and etc, so i left it alone, and he banned me
<CU> syntax-breaker: firefox 2.0.0.3, and someone in #ubuntu just confirmed he has this problem too.
<CU> syntax-breaker:  I'm seeing a problem - white rectangles blocking significant parts of the display?
<syntax-breaker> ahhhmm,, try to refresh your screen and check your screen resolution make your default reso. 1024x768
<redfive_> i still caint get wine to work
<redfive_> i think its amd64
<HKJGN_> well, now that ive filed that complaint
<syntax-breaker> CU: or try to use Koqueror Browser.
<CU> syntax-breaker: konqueror is failing to get a net connection, opera has some different failure with the web page, & a friend usin OSX has no problem
<HKJGN_> thanks for the help, atleast some people dont suck :D later, i dont use Kubuntu, i dont want to get thrown out, lol
<CU> syntax-breaker: are you using fiesty & the 2.0.0.3 firefox? Any plugins?
<redfive_> does wine work on amd64?
<lespea> quick ? -- where's the snow option in beryl... i can't find it!
<redfive_> i caint get snow to work
<lespea> do you know under which menu it is though?
<redfive_> beryl setting manager, extras
<redfive_> caint get water to work
<syntax-breaker> CU: yeah am using Feisty 7.04.. i both used Firefox & Konqueror as well as Opera but it doesn't seems to have any problem here
<lespea> yeah i don't have snow but I could have swore i had it earlier
<redfive_> what does  Package wine has no installation candidate   mean?
<lespea> also, wtf is rain wiper?
<ubuntu_> so I have reformated my linux partitions, but now windows wont boot because of grub "error 17", what do I do
<Cnl_Delta> hi where are webcams and their settings normally found in kubuntu?
<CU> syntax-breaker: No problem with F, K & O??? wow. Any idea what my problem might be?
<CU> syntax-breaker: the menu's on that web page work ok?  Do yo uhave shockwave flash & java?
<syntax-breaker> CU: yep.. i've got that, ahhmm ok u check if you have flash or java installed.
<underzr0> I LIKE CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<underzr0> BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<killian> i like microwave chicken burritoes
<underzr0> ICECREEM!!!!!!!!!
<CU> syntax-breaker: about:plugins: shockwave flash, & java (direct from sun download, iirc)
<underzr0> BOTH!!!!!!!!!!
<CU> syntax-breaker: any ideas?
<underzr0> CHEESE?!?!?!?!? O.o
<Rictoo> I heard I can load the Kubuntu live CD into RAM
<Rictoo> How would I go about doing that?
<underzr0> WHAT?
<fulat2k> is superkaramba still the app to use for widgets?
<Rictoo> (00:15:04) (underzr0) WHAT?
<Rictoo> aka., running kubuntu from ram -.-'
<Rictoo> It loads the entire Kubuntu into RAM, and it runs from ther
<Rictoo> and it's EXTREMELY fast
<underzr0> I'm not to sure
<fulat2k> Rictoo: something like fedora's live cd?
<Rictoo> I'm not sure what Fedoa's live CD is like =p
<Rictoo> Fedora*
<underzr0> plus why would you choose kubuntu over lovely ubuntu?!?!?!?
<Rictoo> Because KDE > Gnome
<carutsu_> Rictoo: although i agree you shouldnt say that they are doferent
<Taladan> underzr0: because linux is about choice
<underzr0> you hurt my feelings :'(
<syntax-breaker> CU: maybe u have a prob. on your screen resolution. or if it doesn't work, u should restart ur system or you need to reinstall your browser
<carutsu_> Rictoo: i agree, the fact YOU can choose is what's good about linux
<carutsu_> well, is there a way to set more scale points in the power managment, currently i have only two choices 1/2 and full, can it be say 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 full?
<underzr0> bu bu bu gnome rox my sox!
<CU> syntax-breaker: thanks.  my screen res seems ok (laptop, most aps work fine).
<carutsu_> anyone?
<carutsu_> !power manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underzr0> Hey people
<Taladan> Hey person.
<underzr0> What are some supper great add ons for gnome?
<Taladan> KDE
<carutsu_> XD
<Jucato> underzr0: #ubuntu for GNOME stuff
<Taladan> ;)
<underzr0> ok
<carutsu_> that was like an infomertial or something
<Taladan> HeadOn!  Apply directly to the forehead!
<underzr0> I was just thinking about that comercial today
<underzr0> weird....
* carutsu_ hasn't seen that commercial, he doesn't live in US
<Taladan> carutsu_: I'm sure you can google it.
<Taladan> it's out there.
<carutsu_> HeadOn?
<underzr0> ya
<underzr0> you will see why we talk about it :P
<syntax-breaker> coOl dudess ;))
<carutsu_> yep is on youtube
<carutsu_> OMG, that's annoying
<underzr0> very
<underzr0> i swear if i ever hear that voice again all kill somebody
<carutsu_> XD
<carutsu_> but it's a good commercial, see, now even i've heard of it
<underzr0> meh
<carutsu_> you guys remember the product and recommend other to see the 'annoying' comercial
<carutsu_> XD it's weird how it works
<carutsu_> although i totally agree that are the most annoying 15 seconds i've ever seen, xD
<underzr0> i swear...
<underzr0> i really will
<carutsu_> XDX
<carutsu_> HeadOn! Apply... *Carutsu runs to hide*
<underzr0> it has to be that exact voice
<carutsu_> underzr0: XD
<marlinth> Hello
<underzr0> then i will rip somebodys heart out and splater it in there face
<marlinth> I'm having problems with a logitech g5 laser mouse
<marlinth> .....O_O
<marlinth> I'm running kubuntu feisty
<marlinth> and the mouse stops working if I move it too fast.
<underzr0>  then i will rip somebodys heart out and splater it in there face
<marlinth> ....?
<xlos> marlinth: ahhm,, check your mouse settings speed
<lespea> okay, this, is ... odd
<underzr0> i want to see the look on peoples message every time they come in :D
<lespea> if i turn on the desktop-preview applet; it shows FORTY EIGHT desktops!
<marlinth> under system->keyboard and mouse-> mouse
<marlinth> ?
<lespea> but, i only have 4 enabled under both beryl and the regular menu
<xlos> yep
<underzr0>  then i will rip somebodys heart out and splater it in there face
<marlinth> ummm what am I looking for on that tab exactly?
<underzr0> i hope people don't take this seriuosly and kick me
* carutsu_ kicks underzr0
<lespea> lol
<carutsu_> lol
<underzr0> ive done that before
<marlinth> ummmm xlos?
<carutsu_> underzr0: done what?
<underzr0> what you did
<carutsu_> XD
<marlinth> I'm assuming I need to go to the advanced tab since there is nothing on the main tab about it
<carutsu_> shouldn't we get back to topic?
* underzr0 kicks carutsu_ in the bawls
<underzr0> OWNED
<underzr0> :P
<underzr0> jk
<carutsu_> XD
<carutsu_> underzr0: we should stop it before someone 'kindly' point us to #kubuntu-offtopic
<underzr0> ya i guess lol
<underzr0> wait they have one?!?!? why am i here?
<carutsu_> XD underzr0 there's definetly one
<Admiral_Chicago> i need a dvd ripper that uses Ogg Vorbis
<Admiral_Chicago> ideas?L
<raylu|AFK> rip, convert?
<Admiral_Chicago> ripper
<carutsu_> raylu|AFK: K3B?
<carutsu_> raylu|AFK: Kjuicer? or something like that
<carutsu_> !k3B
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<carutsu_> oops, i ment Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> i mean ogg theora appearently
<nerdparty> Hey Kubuntu, how do I make my folders invisible?
<carutsu_> Admiral_Chicago: that var name wasn't declared in carutsu's scope
<lespea> could somebody please look at this http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/8/5/7/f_omgm_794f2fb.png and tell me why it's doing that lol
<carutsu_> XD, forget about it, i've had too much C++ for today
<fulat2k> nerdparty: rename it and add a . in front :)
<nerdparty> Thanks!
<carutsu_> lespea: WOW
<lespea> yeah...
<carutsu_> !theora
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theora - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fulat2k> nerdparty: that applies to files as well.
<lespea> there's only 4 enabled in both baryl and the default one
<fulat2k> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<lespea> (desktop settings or whatever)
<lespea> i just renamed them and all the duplicates are named desktop 1 !!!
<carutsu_> mm, sounds like something's corrupted
<nerdparty> lespea: is that a comma or a period?
<lespea> hmm?
<nerdparty> lespea: That I put in front of the file name.
<lespea> umm... ?
<chx> I have a serious gripe with kmix , if my click does not really gripe the slider then the volume will crank up like mad
<lespea> oh you're thinking of fulat2k
<lespea> looks like a period to me
<nerdparty> lespea: err, sorry. Sike!
<lespea> lol np
<lespea> car -- any suggestions?
<nerdparty> fulat2k: Thanks a million!
<carutsu_> lespea: sorry no clues from me
<abortd> is there any good program someone would recommend to host a website if all i wanted it to do is access mp3s from my one pc so i can play them over my wii browser?
<raylu|AFK> lespea, set it to 1 in beryl
<raylu|AFK> and 4 in the kde thing
<lespea> abortd: ssh?
<lespea> okay, will try
<abortd> ssh?
<lespea> thanks
<raylu|AFK> abortd, access as in stream?
<marlinth> ok I have a question my mouse just locked up
<abortd> access as in having a player in he webpage that played a large list of mp3s
<abortd> so streaming i guess
<marlinth> so I opened /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<marlinth> in kate
<raylu> abortd, will the wii player work with a shoutcast station?
<abortd> the*
<abortd> hm not sure
<marlinth> looking at the tail end it says (**) configured mouse: protocol: "ImPS/2"
<abortd> nintendo wii
<marlinth> shouldnt' that be usb since it's a usb mouse?
<abortd> i doubt and i doubt it
<raylu> marlinth, you might want to look up a config for your specific model
<raylu> abortd, try a random shoutcast station
<abortd> hm
<marlinth> can't find one for the g5
<abortd> i wonder if wii has a media player for its browser
<abortd> i could just post the file directory?
<abortd> that would kinda suck though
<fakepatriot> can someone tell me how to add a larger screen resolution in kubuntu feisty?
<underzr0> umm
<marlinth> ok this is weird in Konsole when I ran the kate command to open the conf I got this error
<underzr0> you have to go into some crap and get technical
<raylu> marlinth, in a terminal, you should use nano or vim for text editing.
<underzr0> then you have to download crap
<raylu> alt+f2 for kate
<marlinth> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or ininitialized input device 167
<raylu> fakepatriot, edit your xorg.conf
<marlinth> could that be related to my mouse?
<fakepatriot> raylu: thanks
<marlinth> major opcode: 144
<marlinth> minor opcode: 3
<marlinth> Resource id: 0x0
<raylu> marlinth, you _could_ try Option "Protocol" "auto"
<raylu> but i wouldn't recommend it
<marlinth> I don't know that much I'm relatively new to linux
<raylu> or this: http://adterrasperaspera.com/blog/2006/06/20/logitech-g5-review-under-linux/
<marlinth> can't click on it lol
<Maxdamantus> Where does aptitude store it's .deb files it downloads again?
<raylu> oh.
<raylu> [01:02:24]  <raylu> marlinth, in a terminal, you should use nano or vim for text editing. [01:02:28]  <raylu> alt+f2 for kate
<chx> Maxdamantus: look around in /var/cache
<Maxdamantus> Thanks.
<chx> Maxdamantus: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Maxdamantus> /var/cache/apt/archives
<Maxdamantus> Yea.
<marlinth> what's the option I need to set for the protocol field for a usb mouse?
<marlinth> I'm trying to alter the xorg.conf file to use usb for my mouse instead of ps/2
<marlinth> the protocol option is set to ImPS/2 right now
<Maxdamantus> Does it work on the LiveCD through USB?
<underzr0>  then i will rip somebodys heart out and splater it in there face
<Rictoo> (01:04:11)  join: (root__) (n=root@82.78.149.36)
<marlinth> no it drops either way
<Rictoo> i... d.... i... o.. t....
<raylu> marlinth, "evdev" for the g7
<Maxdamantus> Rictoo..
<Rictoo> LETS HAX HIM
<marlinth> it's a g5
<underzr0> What?
<Maxdamantus> That's what happens when you run Konversation off the livecd.
<Rictoo> Haxing... <82.78.149.36>
<raylu> I know, but I imagine that it would be the same
<marlinth> I'm running off an install not the cd
<raylu> he's talking about root__
<Maxdamantus> I meant for root__
<underzr0> are you running gnome?
<Rictoo> i'm talking about root__
<raylu> lol...
<Maxdamantus> When you run Konversation, by default. when you run it, it tries using the users name from Linux.
<underzr0> i know
<underzr0>  then i will rip somebodys heart out and splater it in there face
<Maxdamantus> And when you boot into the LiveCD, it logs in as root.
<marlinth> ok so yeah I've set the driver to evdev in the xorg.conf file
<marlinth> how do I save it in kate without a mouse ?
<raylu> ctrl+s
<underzr0> that's right you better run os2 something else
<raylu> i'm going to guess you didn't kdesu kate
<raylu> and it's telling you something about how it can't save
<marlinth> yeah
<marlinth> I'm an idiot
<marlinth> lol
<Maxdamantus> I use nano for system files.
<underzr0>  then i will rip somebodys heart out and splater it in there face
<raylu> *their
<raylu> *splatter
<Maxdamantus> Can't be bothered waiting for kwrite to contact the x server each time. :P
<raylu> so you'd rather wait for a konsole to contact it?
<underzr0> Why do you correct my grammer?
<raylu> *grammar? spelling?
<Maxdamantus> The konsole doesn't contact the xserver, only from the login your using.
<underzr0> GOD!
<marlinth> here's hoping
<raylu> LOL
<underzr0> stop doing that
<underzr0> :P
<Maxdamantus> If you run a terminal program in konsole, it isn't contacting the xserver.
<raylu> but konsole had to contact it
<syntax-breaker> what is the difference of terminal program & konsole?
<raylu> terminal programs run inside konsole
<raylu> which is like a wrapper for terminals..sort of...i think
<Maxdamantus> ....
<raylu> unless you run it in another tty, you have to contact the xserver
<underzr0> ya run like a chicken alex
<lespea> well I had to restart X and i went through beryl again... but with 1 desktop in both i still have 12 "desktops"
<Maxdamantus> When you run a program inside the terminal, only the Konsole itself is contacting the XServer.
<Maxdamantus> If you kdesu a program in terminal, the program starts up, and root has to contact the xserver with it.
<underzr0> Whoever thou uses Kubuntu is cursed with a never ending curse!
<Maxdamantus> Creating a new virtual session kind of in kde.
<raylu> right...
<Maxdamantus> underzr0, I don't seem to be cursed.
<raylu> so, again, unless you run it in another tty, you're still contacting xserver
<underzr0> That's what you think...
<Maxdamantus> raylu, no.
<Maxdamantus> The console is actually contacting the KDE session you have open.
<underzr0> Did i make you cry daisuke?
<underzr0> xD
<Maxdamantus> Otherwise it would take like 30 seconds to open each GUI program.
<Maxdamantus> That's why you have a desktop environment.
<raylu> o.0
<underzr0> Have you noticed kde is cool
<raylu> 0.o
<raylu> o.0
<underzr0> that came out wrong!
<raylu> i see.
<underzr0> have you ever noticed gnome is cool?
<underzr0> wait...
<underzr0> ya i think i said that right
<raylu> *that
<Maxdamantus> Doesn't need the "that".
<Maxdamantus> Makes sense without it.
<underzr0> OMG
<underzr0> everyone corrects my grammar
<raylu> er...no. its just me. and that's the first time. it was spelling, remember?
<raylu> i was debating whether or not it needed that
<lespea> any beryl experts in here?
<raylu> but because it'd be funny, I decided to just say it :P
<raylu> there's a #beryl, lespea
<lespea> nobody's responding :(
<raylu> and a #ubuntu-effects
<lespea> I think it's a beryl problem...
<lespea> my desktops are super-multiplying
<lespea> 1 = 6 (or 12 sometimes)
<lespea> 4 == 48
<raylu> you could export your beryl settings and pastebin them
<lespea> :o
<lespea> hmm k
<Maxdamantus> Multiplying ftw.
<lespea> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19582/
<Maxdamantus> Don't do this:
<Maxdamantus> echo "while(1==1){shell_exec(\"screen -d -m php test.php\");}" >> test.php && php test.php
<lespea> ooh somebody's in beryl
<Maxdamantus> Wait, meant to have <?php and ?>
<raylu> don't do this: "sudo rm -rfd ./" and leave out the period
<Maxdamantus> echo "<?php while(1==1){shell_exec(\"screen -d -m php test.php\");} ?>" >> test.php && php test.php
<Maxdamantus> I made that to see how much lag it would actually produce.
<Maxdamantus> And had to force shutdown.
<_underzr0> OWNED
<_underzr0> i mean... darn
<snake_> hi all
<_underzr0> hi
<_underzr0> do you use Konversation?
<snake_> yes
<raylu> ssh kill :P
<_underzr0> ok good
<snake_> what is the best compression tool i can get
<_underzr0> snake: do you use Kde or gnome?
<snake_> kde
<raylu> snake_, for files?
<_underzr0> i'm not longer speaking to you!>:(
<_underzr0> :P
<raylu> ark comes with kde and it supports like...everything
<_underzr0> jk
<snake_> raylu: yes
<raylu> or do you mean compression format?
<snake_> yes i know but i want something that can compress more than ark
<snake_> in rar format
<_underzr0> hello
<raylu> why not something like tar.gz?
<majnoon> is anyone else having trouble burning cdroms since upgrade ??
<snake_> because the reason that i want rar
<majnoon> this what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19583/
<_underzr0> No, but then again i never burn cdroms
<majnoon> this what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19583/
<snake_> is something that i can not change
<majnoon> it doesn't see cd-r in drive (it sees drive though)
<_underzr0> majnoon you use gnome?
<raylu> m...I suppose putting in .tar.gz format and then storing it as a .rar with the 0 compression method isn't an option?
<majnoon> usually kde
<raylu> majnoon, are you sure the cd is writable?
<majnoon> yup brand new out of package ,tried 5 dif cd-r's
<_underzr0> why does everybody use kde?
<_underzr0> !>!!?!?!?!?
<snake_> any idea of something that can compress to much ??
<raylu> you're in the kubuntu channel. on another note, you're not being helpful
<majnoon> doesn't see disk in drive
<_underzr0> ok sorry
<Maxdamantus> Because KDE is so much eliter than GNOME.
<majnoon> i also use windowmaker blackbox and gnome
<Maxdamantus> I have GNOME too though.
<raylu> ew, ok, and ew
<majnoon> this what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19583/
<A_A> y can i not control the volume through kmix, even when i move the sliders it does nothing to my sound
<Maxdamantus> majnoon, it isn't saying it's a cd-rw
<majnoon> it cdR
<majnoon> not rw
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<raylu> A_A, are you on a laptop by any chance?
<Maxdamantus> It's not a CDR though.
<A_A> nope
<Maxdamantus> Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
<raylu> A_A, perhaps you are moving the wrong channel
<majnoon> look at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19583/
<A_A> i moved them all
<raylu> o.0
<A_A> even the master volume doesnt do anything
<majnoon> Sense Code: 0x3A Qual 0x00 (medium not present) Fru 0x0
<raylu> for me, moving the master volume has no effect on my headphone volume because it's not set as the master channel
<A_A> not of the sliders in kmix do anything to my sound =\
<A_A> not = none
<raylu> i'm not too clear on how sound works
<majnoon> this the command i used cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc /mnt/hdd4/storage/store/FreeSBIE-2.0.1-RELEASE.iso
<A_A> O.o
<A_A> lol
<A_A> it seems kmic picked something up last time i booted
<A_A> kmix
<majnoon> tried rebooting into previous kernel and no change
<raylu> why not use K3B?
<Maxdamantus> Since when was a cd device hdc?
<majnoon> i tried that too
<Maxdamantus> hdc means hard drive 3.
<Maxdamantus> Should be something like scd0
<majnoon> in 2.16.7 right now
<Maxdamantus> Away.
<majnoon> newest kernel is 2.16.20 me think
<majnoon> tried older kernel to see if it would work (answer is NO)
<raylu> majnoon, what Maxdamantus is right
<majnoon> i TRIED k3b (in both kernels) and cdrecord (in both kernels) get SAME problem
<majnoon> it IS scd0 in latest and hdc in 2.6.17
<raylu> o.0 wtfz
<raylu> it's just cdrom linked to cdrom0 for me
<majnoon> it an ide drive
<raylu> what's the mount time?
<raylu> *type?
<majnoon> it no mount blank cdroms
<Mena> Is that possible lost-found files would be corrupted while running widows
<majnoon> raylu: i mounted a dvd ok
<majnoon> from mtab /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom udf ro 0
<majnoon> from mtab /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom udf ro 0 0
<majnoon> raylu: you awake ??
<strav> he there. I just removed a max of gnome packages before installing kubuntu and now kde menus are mostly empty (still have run command and such), I tried removing my .kde, .config, updating the menus with update-menus or with kmenuedit none of these works... beside, my /etc/xdg/ menus is not empty... any ideas on how can I resolve this?
<strav> hmm. kcontrol is also empty now.
<Mena> hmm ho that could be
<Mena> how*
<bobstro> strav:  you might try reinstalling kde-dektop?
<strav> Mena: I removed too much stuff to be shure of this. Anyhow, I tought there were a quick way to restore most's of kde's settings.
<strav> bobstro, yes, I was playing with dpkg-reconfigure just now.
<Mena> strav, hmm ok
<bobstro> strav:  worst-case, i suppose you could uninstall, then reinstall it
<strav> bobstro, I'll see what it can do...
<Mena> there is a command wich allow you to install all this
<strav> brb
<Mena> but i cant remeber it
<Mena> ok
<bobstro> apt-get install kde-desktop perhap?
<Mena> no anothr one
<Mena> another*
<Mena> and they were 3 too
<Mena> likae sudo apt-get install app app app
<Mena> any hope if he can find a way
<lespea> sorry I'm late... what're you trying to install?
<Mena> lespea, there is someone would to install kcontorl setting menus and a lot of stuffs
<Mena> strav,
<Mena> bec as i guess he installed kubuntu on ubuntu
<lespea> did you manually upgrade from gnome or something?
<Mena> but he removed a lot of settings
<lespea> ah
<Mena> lespea, any way i was sying there is a command allow you to install all kubuntu things
<Mena> beside sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop (here more two)
<strav> Mena, I first installed kde meta-package and had this menu problem then installed kubuntu thinking it would be cleaner...
<Mena> but i cant get it
<lespea> hmm
<lespea> and you did sudo aptitude install kde-desktop?
<Mena> strav, maybe lespea would help you i really dont know :)
<lespea> i've never went from gnome -> kde
<lespea> just guessing
<lespea> :O
<Mena> lespea, is that possible that lost+found would be corrupted while running widows
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato is probably the man to answer all KDE questions
<Mena> yes but i guess he is away now
<Mena> maybe
<lespea> hmm.... dunno :(
<lespea> sry
<Mena> no prob
<Mena> Admiral_Chicago, is that possible :)
<Mena> :D
<strav> I'm logging out... thanks anyways.
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i'm exaggerating.
<Jucato> Mena: you mean Alt+F2, "kcontrol"?
* Jucato just woke up... dran you Admiral_Chicago!
<Jucato> :P
<Mena> Jucato, ehehhe ok
<Mena> Good Morning or>>>....
<chx> I have only one CPU with a Core Duo CPU. I believe that's not good.
<Jucato> Mena: what are you trying to do again? sorry don't wanna scroll up too much. :D
<Mena> Jucato, no its not me
<Jucato> oh whowas it?
<bobstro> chx:  which kernel did you boot? did you have more than one?
<Mena> Jucato, its strav
<Mena> but he is out now
<chx> Linux bean 2.6.20-15-386 #2 Sun Apr 15 07:34:00 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<chx> uname -a
<Jucato> aw, he left...
* Jucato goes back to bed...
<Jucato> heheh
<Mena> Jucato, but i also have a question
<bobstro> chx:  was there a generic in the list when you booted?
<Mena> Jucato, is that possible that Lost+Found Files would be  corrupted while running widows
<bobstro> chx:  i got both on my laptop (also duo). defaulted to i386 (single)
<Mena> Jucato, wait till this question :D
<chx> bobstro: ah, 386 is single, generic is SMP?
<chx> bobstro: good.
<bobstro> Mena:  are you mounting ext3 under windows?
<bobstro> chx:  yeah, cat /proc/cpuinfo to verify.
<Mena> yes
<Jucato> Mena: hm... not really sure what you mean? the Lost & Found menu entries?
<Mena> no the Lost+files located on the ext3 partitions
<bobstro> Mena:  if windows messes up the filesystem, entries will be CREATED under lost & found when fsck is run.
<Jucato> Mena: ah.. bobstro seems to know
* Jucato hides
<bobstro> Mena:  are you by any chance suspending, then booting into windows?
<Mena> bobstro, n on o
<chx> bobstro: problem. E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-general
<chx> bobstro: I have 386 because I need the nvidia module and there is no -general for that
<bobstro> chx:  general or generic?
<Mena> but i was running a cleannig app for bec you know and i just found it was searching on lost+found files
<chx> BOTHER!
<Mena> so
<chx> bobstro: thanks.
<Jucato> chx: you don't need -386 if you need nvidia
<chx> of course, of course
* chx needs a reboot, now :)
<Mena> bobstro, thanks any way :)
<bobstro> Mena:  ah, a windows disk cleaning app?
<Mena> yes
<chx> finally, finally, can't wait to watch GitS in 1280x720 :)
<Mena> something like that
<bobstro> Mena:  if it doesn't know about ext3, it might "fix" it (badly)
<chx> how do I set the default in grub/menu.lst ?
<bobstro> Mena:  i've been doing exactly that, but have decided to use ntfs-3g instead now due to windows causing problems on my ext3 partition.
<bobstro> chx:  it may remember your last, but you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst too.
<Mena> bobstrom , hmmm ok
<Mena> bobstrom , but i also stopped it (while searching) befor contineu
<bobstro> chx:  there may be a pretty gui for that, but i don't know of one.
<bobstro> Mena:  disk utilities are bad news if they try to operate on filesystems incorrectly.
<Mena> bobstro, yeah
<bobstro> Mena:  if you have entries in lost & found, those are "stranded" files.
<bobstro> Mena:  the directory info has been lost, but fsck found the actual files.
<bobstro> Mena:  are there many under there?
<fdoving> chx: the first in the list is the default by default. 'default 0' sets that. set that to 1, 2 3 4 5 etc. makes the instance number X the default. reading from the top and down of menu.lst.
<Mena> bobstro, you mean ext3
<Mena> bobstro, or
<Mena> sec plz
<chx> fdoving: thanks.
<lennin001> please, need a Good program to edit videos from diferent type videos and copilate on a dvd
<lennin001> tnks
<bobstro> copulate on a dvd?
<lennin001> no
<Mena> bobstro, i didnt get you are there many under there?
<bobstro> Mena:  many files under lost & found?
<lennin001> to edit my videos from different type's and burn on a dvd
<Mena> bobstro, ohhh no i dont know now bec i had to remove xp
<lennin001> I'm sorry for my English
<bobstro> lennin001:  your english is fine.
<Mena> bobstro, befor that there were yes i as i guess
<lennin001> tnks
<bobstro> Mena:  those were the recovered files that it found. sort of like .chk files on dos. you might be able to salvage those.
<rizoma> hi someone know why if i try to install ntfs-3g-nautilus-tools system cant find that package?
<Aaronfromchina> hi. :)
<Mena> bobstro, hmmm ok
<bobstro> rizoma:  the menu item or the installer fails?
<edyfarm> hi all
<lennin001> I have instaled the Kino, but just acept a Vid files no AVI or any other video format
<lennin001> please help me
<rizoma> in the console it tell me cannot find ntfs-3g-nautilus-tools
<bobstro> lennin001:  i don't do video myself, but you might try the forums.
<edyfarm> anyone ever use umax astra 3400 scanner??
<edyfarm> i mean in ubuntu
<lennin001> that's like's a live forum no?
<bobstro> lennin001:  not live, but a LOT of info is archived there. you can search, find a lot of good answers if nobody here can help you right away.
<Aaronfromchina> does anyone know that how to find a full-length sony in Last.FM?
<rizoma> bob i type sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g-nautilus-tools  then it read packages create a dependecy tree then it cant find nautilus tool
<Aaronfromchina> does anyone know that how to find a full-length song in Last.FM? :)
<fdoving> rizoma: the package doesn't exist.
<fdoving> Aaronfromchina: no, it has nothing to do with kubuntu support anyway.
<lennin001> ok
<Aaronfromchina> fdoving: :)
<Aaronfromchina> fdoving: all right. :)
<rizoma> fdoving: i've added the repository for it
<Mena> bobstro, Thanks :)
<fdoving> rizoma: did you run 'sudo aptitude update' or similar?
<Mena> bobstro, Is there a way to locate the size of the lost+foud files
<lennin001> I'm sorry for the tip, that's my final way, so may have a bad look
<lennin001> bye
<Mena> bobstro, its normally about 400 mb right ?
<chx> Oh yes! Oh yes!
<chx> So much better.
<chx> :)
<bobstro> Mena:  it depends what was lost (and found)
<rizoma> fdoving: i've tried apt-get update but it tells me a file is locked what i can do?
<Mena> bobstro, hmm ok
<fdoving> rizoma: do you have adept or some other package manager running?
<rizoma> no
<fdoving> !adeptfix | rizoma
<rizoma> can i open a something to see task in use?
<ubotu> rizoma: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<fdoving> rizoma: try that.
<rizoma> i try
<chx> this is interesting, if I set the CPU speed down to 1GHz it's just not fast enough. 1.66GHz buys me enough juice, though.
<Mena> bobstro, I'm getting tired with this i think i will use ntfs in the future :D
<Mena> heheh :)
<bobstro> Mena:  yeah, windows is mean to ext3.
<rizoma> it tells me /var/lib/apt/lists/lock locked
<[Flux] > whats up guys
<[Flux] > rizoma open up your process manager
<[Flux] > look for adept or some apt program running
<[Flux] > adept notifier is running, dont shut that off
<[Flux] > as you need it to get security update notifications
<[Flux] > but any other apt/adept program is causing your problem
<Mena> rizoma,maybe simply you can do this killall adept_manager or just close the terminal and open it again and try
<[Flux] > or reboot your pc
<[Flux] > lol
<rizoma> ghghgh
<Mena> yeah but this is not a slotution on linux you should get the problem and through it away :)
<rizoma> no process running
<fdoving> rizoma: if you run the command ubotu  told you to you will be asked if you want to kill the process lockin gthe package database.
<[Flux] > im off to play ufo:ai
<[Flux] > have fun guys
<rizoma> f
<rizoma> fdoving: repeat please
<fdoving> !adeptfix | rizoma
<ubotu> rizoma: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<basse> hi, i have a strange little problem. my network works for things like ssh, apt-get etc just fine.. and even lynx from commandline seems to work..
<basse> but for somereason konqueror doesnt access any webpages.
<rizoma> it doesnt work
<rizoma> :
<basse> ;)
<fdoving> basse: you have knetworkmanager running, but it's not connected, that tricks KDE into thinking you're not connected to any network. close knetworkmanager and try again.
<chx> is there an easily installable package which would let me change CPU freqs from KDE ? http://freshmeat.net/projects/kcpufreq/ this does not seem to be active or having a deb
<basse> ooh
<basse> fdoving: wohoo! ;) what is knetworkmanager
<_ubuntu> hi
<majnoon> anyone else having trouble burning cdroms after upgrade ??
<basse> fdoving: and should that be configured somehow then.. ?  thanks for the quick help! my son is pleased.
<chx> ahhhh http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33257  :)
<fdoving> basse: the little networkmanager sitting in your systray in the lower right corner, next to the clock. one of those small icons. white with some red X or something.
<basse> fdoving: yep, i closed the app. konqueror works now.
<rizoma> why it's a big problem to write in a ntfs partition??? :
<arabul> is there anyone know turkish
<fdoving> basse: if you don't use it you can configure it to not autostart with you kde session. i guess you need to restart it, right-click on the icon -> configure autostart.. or similar. you can also just try to logout and login without it running. KDE should pick that up and save your session wihtout it running.
<arabul> turkish?
<Alarm> i know just hindi
<Alarm> and a bit of mongolese
<arabul> abicim imdi bana byk harf muhabbeti yapmican dimi?
<arabul> :D
<Alarm> arabul,  dont u think instead of hoping someone to know turkish , u to learn english ?
<Jucato> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<arabul>  know english
<arabul> but you know my kubuntu system is in turkish
<arabul> and  have to write the error in english
<arabul> sorry in turkish  mean
<Alarm> whats the error about
<britt> what recommendation would everybody have for measuring temperature on a CPU?
<arabul> it say one program of the system collapsed
<Alarm> Jucato,  finally it wasnt what i told u on cedega, it had to do with nvidia. and yes some drivers can well installed or not or not well configured
<Mena> britt, install lm-sensors
<arabul> alarm..?
<Alarm> had to change this line: Option          "NvAGP"       "1" to "2" and create a nvidia file in the modprobe.d with some options in it
<Alarm> goodmorning btw jucato :)
<Alarm> arabul,  and whats so tragical ?
<Jucato> hi Alarm
<Alarm> reopen it
<rizoma> someone know other way to get usb ntfs storage works?
<britt> Mena: how would i run this?
<arabul>  cant find wich program had collapsed
<Alarm> usb ntfs storage ? that reminds me someone ! :)
<britt> does it run as a docked app or ??
<rizoma> Alarm: what you mean?
<Alarm> have the same problem several days now
<arabul> yeah
<arabul> alarm thank you but  think you cant on not helm me....
<arabul> on ... or*
<Alarm> arabul,  if u would give me even less invofmation maybe things could be better :)
<Alarm> i am not a miracle or a wizard to imagine in my mind whats ur problem
<Alarm> in ur case anyway, i would leave it like that if i wouldnt see any change in my system and would restart and see if its ok then
<arabul>  told you that when  start my pc an error occurs says" one of the program collapsed" but doesnt show the prolem when  click
<rizoma> Alarm: http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/howto.html look at point 4
<arabul>  think it doesnt effect the  system too much
<rizoma> Alarm: look if you can install that script
<arabul> but the warning whenever  started disturbs mi
<arabul> alarm where are you from?
<Alarm> arabul,  check at the files /var/log/user.log , syslog and check if there is an error there
<Alarm> rizoma,  i will bookmark it , i got to go unfortunatelly
<arabul>  looked there yesterday there vas error but today  cant see the yesterday's messages
<Alarm> reboot and u will see the todays message if u say that it appears everytime
<rizoma> bye Alarm!
<Alarm> rizoma,  thank you for ur search . bye
<arabul> there is an error :May  7 09:43:23 arabul kdm_greet[5743] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<rizoma> no one here can mount usb ntfs disks???
<arabul> can it be related to it
<Mena_> britt, install ksensors
<Mena_> britt, but do you know
<arabul> ?
<arabul> alarm, May  7 09:43:23 arabul kdm_greet[5743] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<Mena_> britt, i siuggest that you install superkarmaba (sudo apt-get install suprkaramba) and then go here kde-look.org and use one of those theme it will display your pz heath stautes and alot of cool things
<Mena_> britt, superkaramba themes located under (karamba) on kde-look.org
<arabul> alarm are you there....?
<Mena_> britt, Have fun ! :)
<britt> :)
<Mena_> britt, hey also
<arabul> alarm,...thank you for trying for help....
<arabul> i m leaving now
<Maxdamantus> Odd..
<Mena_> britt, to keep sure your pc heath stautes display right install those ( lm-sensors and hddtemp (for harddisk temp and smartmontools )
<Maxdamantus> It treats any hdd as sd* .. But I'm running it on a vm atm, and it's hd*
<britt> ah
<britt> cool
<Mena_> britt, and also if you used superkarmba themes you maybe see the TXT files included with the themes to know what you need
<rizoma> As of Ubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake) there is slightly more NTFS writing support
<rizoma> through a very experimental NTFS FUSE module. Using this seems to work but
<rizoma> is NOT recommended. Do you want to use this? [no] 
<rizoma> yes or no?
<Maxdamantus> Why not use ntfs-3g?
<Maxdamantus> Apparently it's better.
<rizoma> i cant handle usb ntfs
<Maxdamantus> I don't have a proper installation of Windows though, so no ntfs for me. :)
<Maxdamantus> Only got Windows on a vm.
<Maxdamantus> Why do you have ntfs on a usb?
<rizoma> it's  big backup and i work on 3d studio in windows for work
<Maxdamantus> But why do you have an ntfs usb?
<Maxdamantus> Back everything up off it and reformat to fat32 or something.
<Maxdamantus> Unless you have files bigger than 4gb.
<majnoon> ok max booted into LATEST kernel and same problem
<rizoma> but why it's so difficult handle ntfs
<rizoma> :|
<Maxdamantus> Because it's designed by Microsoft.
<Maxdamantus> And Microsoft is 100% non-open source
<rizoma> sadness
<Angel-SL> hello, I just noticed a error in the kubuntu leaflet
<Maxdamantus> ntfs-3g uses the ntoskrnl.exe though.
<Maxdamantus> So that's the most compatible atm.
<Angel-SL> Maxdamantus: it does? i used it without that before
<Maxdamantus> Yes, it does.. I think.
<Maxdamantus> It emulates it with Wine as far as I know.
<Angel-SL> without ntoskrnl.exe
<Angel-SL> i used it without wine!
<Angel-SL> on a clean live cd, my friend.
<Maxdamantus> Modified wine..
<Maxdamantus> Which has it on there.
<Angel-SL> :o
<Mena_> Thanks .....Bye
<Maxdamantus> Do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<majnoon> Maxdamantus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19588/
<Maxdamantus> Try "slocate ntoskrnl.exe" to see if it finds anything.
<aftertaf> any know pboblem with feisty and the 2.6.20.15 kernel?
<majnoon> 0    dev='/dev/sr0'   rwrwrw :  'LITE-ON'  'COMBO SOHC-5232K'
<Maxdamantus> majnoon, I don't think sr0 should be a cd-rom device.
<aftertaf> I can't boot to it (like when beta, with the SATA driver making it all hang.)
<Maxdamantus> When I try, it says:
<Maxdamantus> Error trying to open /dev/sr0 exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<Maxdamantus> But I can see that my device is scd0
<Maxdamantus> /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,user=maxdamantus)
<aftertaf> and i cant get NVIDIA driver installed...... on 20.13 kernel, headers missing...
<Maxdamantus> Never tried cdrecord before.
<majnoon> that what i get from cdrecord scanbus
<Maxdamantus> And not sure what sr0 is meant to be.
<crimsun> -13- is way too old.  7.04 doesn't ship with -13-, it ships with -15-.
<majnoon> let me see something
<crimsun> 2.6.20-15.27.
<Maxdamantus> Try using k3b to write something.
<aftertaf> yeah, but.
<aftertaf> .15 doesnt boot.... like with the earlier versions.... only .13 is booting
<majnoon> from dmesg:
<majnoon> [   31.335079]  sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/52x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<aftertaf> freezing on ata like before.........
<majnoon> k3b says no media present
<Maxdamantus> Not sure then.
<aftertaf> is anyone else having problems with the official latest feisty kernel not booting?
<epimeth> ack... I forgot how to set the brightness of my screen?  its a laptop....
<epimeth> belay that question... found it :-)
<ernie> aftertaf I had just booted my system up and got a busybox prompt - rebooted again and it came up normally - very weird - I have a Raid1 SATA Feisty setup
<ubuntu_> hey turd
<ubuntu_> ;p;\
<ubuntu_> ;;p;p
<ubuntu_> ;p;;
<ubuntu_> lolll
<crimsun> will you please stop troll...
<crimsun> well, ok.
<crimsun> I guess silence is indeed golden.
<epimeth> naw... its more yellow-bronzey
<A_A> how do i get java applets to work in firefox ?
<A_A> i have downloaded the appropriate software
<A_A> just cant install it
<NtfsUsbAgony> hi
<aftertaf> well i just cant boot (tm) with new kernel
<NtfsUsbAgony> =)
<Maxdamantus> A_A: Try "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts"
<Maxdamantus> As long as you're using x86
<tdn> As default an 5% of an ext3 file system is reserved for root. How do I change this to 0% when the filesystem already is created and contain data that I do not want to loose? Can I use tune2fs?
<A_A> ya
<A_A> its installing
<Maxdamantus> Ok.
<A_A> ta*
<Maxdamantus> tdn, what do you mean?
<tdn> Maxdamantus, which part do you not understand?
<Maxdamantus> Everything.
<Maxdamantus> How can you reserve part of an ext3 fs for root?
<tapas> how can i make dns servers i add via the network manager permanent?
<flaccid_> tapas: is this for a dynamic or static profile?
<tapas> i use dhcp...
<tapas> flaccid_: well, my router provides dns services
<tapas> but it has problems with konqueror's massive dns lookup orgies
<tapas> [or so i read] 
<flaccid_> i find that hard to believe
<tapas> fact is that out of 5 requests one dns lookup fails when it goes to the router
<tapas> when i enter the dns addresses locally to resolv.conf it works like a charm
<flaccid_> ah thats a router issue not the dns
<flaccid_> your router is failing dns relay
<flaccid_> quite a common thing
<flaccid_> unless you are getting packet loss
<tapas> anyways, a workaround is to add the nameservers locally..  but the change doesn't seem to be permanent..
<flaccid_> yes thats because of dhcp
<flaccid_> and dhcp adds the servers locally anyway
<flaccid_> thats not a solution
<tapas> yes dhcp adds a single nameserver ;) 192.168.1.1 :)
<tapas> [which is the router address] 
<flaccid_> solution is to set up a server with bind or get your router to give the ISP dns server addresses or go static and set them in your resolv.conf manualy
<flaccid_> yes
<flaccid_> and the dns relay fails
<flaccid_> coz the router sux
<tapas> yes
<flaccid_> what brand is it?
<tapas> net-g-g-g-gear
<tapas> ;)
<flaccid_> yep
<flaccid_> i've had that before on netgear
<slougi> i had a similar issue too
<flaccid_> i don't know why they fail but they do. netcomm is common for this as well
<slougi> i just brute-force override resolv.conf
<flaccid_> but if you dhcp, that will be overwritten on each renew...
<slougi> works well enough for now
<tapas> which is what i'm trying to do, too.. i just wonder what's the correct way.. i suppose using the ifup script for that would work
<slougi> yes, note brute-force ;) cron job runs every minute to overwrite it... couldn't be bothered to fix it in any better way
<flaccid_> like i said
<flaccid_> the correct way:
<tapas> yes i read you
<flaccid_> <flaccid_> solution is to set up a server with bind or get your router to give the ISP dns server addresses or go static and set them in your resolv.conf manualy
<slougi> none of those solutions is very good though
<slougi> except the second
<flaccid_> basically, you can't change the DNS server setting for dhcp on your router, so you can't use the DHCP on the router
<flaccid_> yeah but you wont be able to change the dns value given by the router dhcp server
<tapas> i think i read somewhere that one can tell dhcp not to overwrite resolv.conf.. checking
<flaccid_> so solution is either your own dns server which relays from isp, or go static
<aftertaf> oh well.... when you cant fix it, work around it with a new set of problems :)
<tapas> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=7239
<tapas> that looks good, too
<flaccid_> hehe, yeah but there is no caveat with going static in /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. On a trading site I use, some people say that systems other than Windows 2000 and XP have problems with 120gb+ HDDs.
<Maxdamantus> Is that the case with Ubuntu? :S
<fdoving> Maxdamantus: no. not at all.
<flaccid_> tapas: thats a nasty hack and doesn't apply to you. you do not run a dns server on localhost
<Maxdamantus> Hmm..
<flaccid_> Maxdamantus: no
<flaccid_> tapas: actually the second guys post was the right one. supersede domain-name-servers <dns1-ip>, <dns2-ip>;
<fdoving> tapas: if you're going to use something like that i'd recommend post 2.
<tapas> yeah
<flaccid_> that arnie guy is quite crap
<flaccid_> post 2?
<flaccid_> oh yeah
<flaccid_> we agree
<epimeth> anybody know how to show more fields than just "Name" and "Email" in the contacts list of Kontact ?
<fdoving> i use something much cooler, i have a local caching dns, pdnsd, and resolvconf. i don't have to do antyhing but install those pakcages and i'm good to go. they talk to each other and figure everything out.
<tapas> i tried installing a local dns caching server, but just installing the package didn't suffice..
<tapas> i was too tired to read the docs then thoguh ;)
<flaccid_> fdoving: all you need is dhclient and a caching dns server on the lan, not sure why you need pdnsd and resolvconf
<flaccid_> !bind > tapas
<fdoving> flaccid_: i don't need them, i want them. resolvconf because it's cool and handy, and pdnsd because it makes browsing faster when i'm mobile on slow connections. no need to shut it down when i'm on good connections either.
<tapas> !bind > flaccid_
<flaccid_> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid_> crazy
<flaccid_> !info bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.7-1 (feisty), package size 966 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<flaccid_> i thought there was a guide somewhere
<fdoving> i guess you want bind9.
<fdoving> there is a simple guide somewhere on the wiki.
<flaccid_> fdoving: ok if you say so :)
<tapas> isn't bind a fully fledged dns server?
<fdoving> yes.
<flaccid_> tapas: yes it is, but its simple to config
<fdoving> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<tapas> flaccid_: ok, i see
<fdoving> for caching i'd recommend pdnsd. it's cool .)
<flaccid_> you don't need it
<flaccid_> :p
<fdoving> no, you don't need a caching nameserver.
<tapas> so when i got bind running locally i override dhcp's name server thing with "localhost"?
<flaccid_> bind can be a caching nameserver anyay
<fdoving> yeah, but it caches to memory only.
<tapas> i don't see how that fixes the problem though if bind asks the router anyways.. [and caching aside] 
<flaccid_> tapas: nameserver 127.0.0.1 in /etc/resolv.conf
<tapas> isn't it just one more level of indirection?
<flaccid_> fdoving: which is fine :)
<flaccid_> tapas: no you set it up so that it relays from the ISP dns servers directly, not your router
<flaccid_> no it skips your router
<tapas> flaccid_: ah well, then i can also just change resolv.conf directly and don't have the hassle of settig up bind
<tapas> [which seems to hang in its init script anyways] 
<flaccid_> yes thats what i said in the first place :)
<flaccid_> but obviously you need to set it static in /etc/network/interfaces and/or disable dhcp server on the router
<tapas> nah, i'll just override the dns entries by way of post 2..
<flaccid_> indeed
<tapas> and then i hope that my isp never changes its nameserver ip's
<flaccid_> i do recommend setting up bind for fun and also future knowledge
<tapas> because my router doesn't allow the forwarding of the ip's it gets via dhcp
<flaccid_> it shouldn't.
<tapas> erm, modulo the idiot ' ;)
<tapas> IPs :)
<flaccid_> if its netgear, it has portforwarding and static routers, so it can..
<praecox> hey guys
<praecox> I've got Kubuntu Feisty. is there any way to get Beryl working on it as it does on Ubuntu Feisty?
<flaccid_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<flaccid_> goto the effects chan
<praecox> all right.
<praecox> thanks.
<flaccid_> np
<tapas> ok, thanks for your help guys :)
<flaccid_> np
<jamie> greetings
<jamie> looking for help with wifi (ipw3945) which has broken after an update, anyone free and willing?
<Mighty_Pooh> Hey folks what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu ?
<Jucato> !kubuntu
<tapas> http://kubuntu.org/
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Jucato> Mighty_Pooh: ^^^
<Mighty_Pooh> hehe ok :9 thx
<Jucato> the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is teh difference between KDE and GNOME :)
<tapas> Mighty_Pooh: you can still install gnome on kubuntu though
<Mighty_Pooh> guess kubuntu is what im gonna try.
<Mighty_Pooh> i dont like gnome :)
<Mighty_Pooh> i hoped it was only the kde that was the difference
<tapas> it's basically jut a difference in preselected packages
<Jucato> and the preselected packages are determined by the choice of KDE over GNOME :)
<tapas> :)
<Jucato> but the underlying packages are similar
<Mighty_Pooh> k :) .. Im using gentoo atm. but i must say i have serius problems with cedega and open gl.. i hope kubuntu can help me make it alot easyer.
<tapas> i wonder when texlive gets updated to the 2007 version
<jcolagro> Hi all,
<Gabz> sreaching a the text in a pdf can you do it in kde ?
<tapas> Gabz: kpdf can do it yeah
<Jucato> Gabz: yes. with kpdf
<jcolagro> there is some one who explain me why I am not able to set up the correct display with feisty fawn and I had no problem at all with kubuntu 6.10
<jcolagro> ?
<Gabz> so i have to open the pdf to do it.... i want to search 20 pdf files for a key word...
<tapas> jcolagro: not without more information
<jcolagro> I have an ATI mobility 128 as
<jcolagro> vido card
<jcolagro> sorry ..
<jcolagro> I am not able to set up correctly my video card
<jcolagro> even if I choose the right driver
<jcolagro> I have a DELL inspiron 400
<jcolagro> 0
<jcolagro> 4000
<jcolagro> sorry
<tapas> do you get any error messages?
<tapas> have alook in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tapas> [and search for teh string "EE"] 
<jcolagro> nop .. the screen ..when I leave the installation doing every thing..
<jcolagro> is splitted in 3 region
<jcolagro> if I choose .. the correct driver ..
<jcolagro> the screen is black
<jcolagro> I am able to do .. is choosing the installation in safe mode ..
<jcolagro> and then ... .I have a small squarre as display
<jcolagro> the display is correct .. but don't have the screen size
<tapas> sounds like the wrong resolution set in xorg.conf
<jcolagro> in safe mode .. it is right .. the resolution is 800 x 600
<jcolagro> instead of 1400 x 1050
<jcolagro> but as soon as I choose the right driver and the right size ...
<tapas> sorry, i can't really help. you might also check #linuxhelp
<jcolagro> the screen is black
<jcolagro> ok thanks
<alex[slx] > hey there, I was just wondering what the name of the laptop management software kubuntu uses is
<alex[slx] > that is, dynamic cpu throttling etc
<Jucato> guidance-power-manager
<alex[slx] > cool
<alex[slx] > thanks
<Jucato> (I think)
<Jucato> !info guidance-power-manager
<ubotu> Package guidance-power-manager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> bah... forgot the package name
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> !info kde-guidance-powermanager
<ubotu> kde-guidance-powermanager: HAL based Power Manager Applet. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 62 kB, installed size 328 kB
<alex[slx] > ok
<alex[slx] > just couldn't remember the name
<alex[slx] >  / didn't know the name
<roller> hello
<roller> how i can play mp3 in amarok??
<majnoon> anyone else having trouble burning cdroms after upgrade to feisty ??
<alex[slx] > roller: depends which engine you are using
<ttuuxxx>  does anyone have a spare business requirement document for a website?
<roller> he didn't want download mp3 support
<Jucato> roller: yes you can, but you need to download the codec for mp3's
<roller> where and how?
<roller> adept manager said error
<Jucato> roller: just install the package "libxine-extracodecs"
<Jucato> roller: from Adept Manager or Add/Remove Programs
<roller> he said BrEAK INSTALL
<roller> WHEN IM REQUEST INSTALL
<Jucato> please don't use caps
<roller> sorry
<Jucato> roller: ok, use this command in Konsole: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> (close Adept first)
<roller> E:        /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<roller> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tapas> roller: well, is another process using it?
<tapas> [i.e. some graphical package manager] 
<roller> no
<roller> restart computer?
<ernie> try sudo before the command
<tapas> well, restatring the computer might help
<tapas> but:
<tapas> there is a process hholding the lock
<roller> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<roller> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<roller>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<tapas> finish that process and you should be fine
<roller> ok please be online after i restart copmputer ok?
<tapas> no, we all run away now
<tapas> ;)
<roller> ok
<roller> bye
<NiceGuyUK> Greetings.  Anyone able to suggest a home-design/planning app for Kubuntu?
<roller> hello i cant install extra codecs for mp3
<roller> comp said error
<roller> help
<Eruantalon> What error?
<roller> aa :some updates could not install becouse error in process installation
<josf> Hi, i'm helping my grandpa getting a computer. I'd like some help deciding if Windows or KDE is better for him
<josf> My idea is that with KDE, I can remove all unnecessary icons etc, but on the other hand, more relatives can help him with Windows
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> how does one delete directory that was mistakenly created ...i't's empty but it's interfereng with a text file that I should have created instead
<BluesKaj> with the same filename of course
<stittel> BluesKaj: Deleting it with Konqueror doesn't work?
<stittel> BluesKaj: What's the name of the directory?
<BluesKaj>  it's  .asoundrc
<stittel> So it doesn't display in Konqueror because it's hidden/
<stittel> ?
<BluesKaj> dunno how to delete with konq
<Hobbsee> view, show hidden files, iirc
<stittel> Yes, Hobbsee is right.
<stittel> Alternatively, go to console and type: rm -R ~/.asoundrc
<BluesKaj> oh i see , I think
<stittel> This will also do it.
* Jucato waves at Hobbsee
<BluesKaj> the -R is like "force" as in -f ?
<BluesKaj> seems to have worked
<Jucato> hm.. shouldn't that have been -r only?
* Jucato checks the man page
<[Flux] > rm -r
<Jucato> ah same thing
<stittel> BluesKaj: No, the -R removes directories.
<[Flux] > yeah
<[Flux] > r and R are same
<stittel> [Flux] : Yep.
<stealthy> What do I need to view stuff in firefox on, say, ytmnd.com
<BluesKaj> ok thx stittel...good to know
<[Flux] > flash?
<stittel> Are they also on BSD? I am sure I have a reason why I usually use uppercased R. :)
<stealthy> [Flux] : umm, sure, I guess
<[Flux] > there is a flash pacakge you can get through adept/synaptic
<stittel> stealthy: Sunglasses.
<[Flux] > i use swiftfox, so i dont get all the neat plugins, as for some reason they all goto firefox
<[Flux] > i can use firefox though if i need java/flash
<majnoon> doesn't swiftfox use the same plugins as firefox ??
<[Flux] > yeah
<[Flux] > which is wierd
<stittel> ytmnd.com seems to need different plugins. My Firefox is complaining about no plugin for audio/wav for example.
<[Flux] > stittel, get the flash package from adept
<stealthy> [Flux] : it's telling me I need something for the sound, unknown plugin
<[Flux] > hmm wierd
<Jucato> actually, iirc ytmnd needs audi plugins
<[Flux] > one sec
<Jucato> mozilla mplayer plugin
<[Flux] > it loads in my firefox
<[Flux] > oh yeah thats it
<majnoon> my <insert favorite BAD words here> cd burner won't work after upgrade :(
<stittel> [Flux] : Well, thanks for telling me, but I am sure you did me stealthy not me. :)
<stittel> majnoon: You are using K3b for burning? What exactly doesn't work?
<stittel> majnoon: And "after upgrade" means "after upgrade from Edgy to Feisty" or "after the last security update"?
<majnoon> it no see any cdr/cd-rw i put in drive
<[Flux] > http://gplflash.sourceforge.net/
<[Flux] > you can use that stittel
<majnoon> edgey to feisty
<[Flux] > its old though lol
<stittel> [Flux] : Open source flash players are nowhere complete when it comes to implementing Flash9.
<[Flux] > yeah
<[Flux] > i wish ati would open source their drivers lol
<stittel> majnoon: You are using K3b for burning?
<[Flux] > or i should get a newer video card so i wouldnt need fglrx for 3d
<stittel> majnoon: What ist the precise error you are getting?
<[Flux] > lol
<majnoon> yup
<majnoon> jus a sec
<stittel> majnoon: Are you trying to burn CD or DVD?
<eddie> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<majnoon> cd
<majnoon> i tried cdrecord also
<majnoon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19583/
<majnoon> that the errors i got
<stittel> majnoon: You are 100% sure the CD media is ok? You have tried another CD recordable freshly from the package?
<majnoon> i tried booting into edgey's kernel to see if that fixed it (it didn't)
<majnoon> yup got a pack of 100
<majnoon> tried 10
<stittel> majnoon: Are you member of the "cdrom" groups?
<stittel> *group
<majnoon> pretty sure but also did with sudo/kdesu
<stittel> majnoon: It didn't work with sudo?
<majnoon> nope
<stittel> majnoon: Is dvd writing working?
<majnoon> it cd burner dvd reader
<majnoon> dvd's PLAY ok
<stittel> majnoon: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=242728 is the only discussion I can find at the moment on your error message.
<stittel> majnoon: Have your tried reinstalling the cdrecord package?
<majnoon> you look at the patebin page ??
<stittel> majnoon: Yes, of course I did.
<stealthy> http://ytmnd.com/sites/profile/758728
<stealthy> that's epic right there
<stealthy> I can't decide which is more so; the fact that my ytmnds once again work, or that someone got the AACS decryption key
<majnoon> yup even downloaded the ORIGINAL version and installed that too (no diff)
<stittel> majnoon: Have you tried different CD recordables (i. e. from another manufacturer)? Can you burn using Windows?
<stittel> majnoon: If you have two CD drives: Can you burn using a LiveCD?
<majnoon> no winblows and did try dif manufacturers
<ward_> hi i just installed kubuntu 7.04 it works great ! :p
<stittel> majnoon: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/416291f9a1167424/2a31b6fa03483ac1?lnk=st&q=%22wodim%3A+no+disk%22&rnum=1&hl=en#2a31b6fa03483ac1
<stittel> majnoon: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/f00f19f00d21b99d/52bfdbb97ff051cd?lnk=st&q=%22wodim%3A+no+disk%22&rnum=3&hl=en#52bfdbb97ff051cd
<stittel> majnoon: Both bugs are rather recent.
<stittel> stittel: Do you know German? There also seems to be a very long thread about it on Usenet.
<stittel> Argghh! I am talking to myself again!
<stittel> majnoon: Do you know German? There also seems to be a very long thread about it on Usenet, but it is in German.
<majnoon> nein duetch
<stittel> majnoon: Well, I am a German native speaker and can read Dutch quite well, if I try hard. The languages are quite close to each other.
<stittel> majnoon: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.user.german/browse_thread/thread/1b250535a08ba071/05fce6ffa689cad7?lnk=st&q=%22wodim%3A+no+disk%22&rnum=2&hl=en#05fce6ffa689cad7 if you want to give it a try.
<markc> anyone know of a kubuntustudio type project evolving anywhere ?
<majnoon> going to try something
<A_A> whats the command to open a program in root
<majnoon> sudo <program>
<majnoon> the german page made my eyes water
<stittel> majnoon: Have you tried using the original cdrecord instead of this wodim fork?
<alexicon> uhoh.. so i just did a fresh install of feisty... to get all my websites working am i going to have to remake all my mysql databases? :( how is that going to mess everything up for me
<alexicon> any way i can import mysql databases from my old edgy install
<Lynoure> alexicon: mysqldump is the traditional way but if you just upgrade to feisty, you databases should be fine.
<alexicon> nah i did a fresh install
<alexicon> i'll read up on the mysql dump
<majnoon> yup installed cdrtools
<majnoon> Lynoure: he did a M$ fix
<majnoon> (reformat,reinstall)
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Lynoure> majnoon: if it is reformatted, and there is no backups, and a new data has been written on top of that, I would not get my hopes up at all
<stittel> majnoon: I am really sorry, nothing else comes to my mind about this.
<majnoon> THAT what alexicon said they DID
<Lynoure> alexicon: Do you have the original databases still somewhere?
<alexicon> no. i installled fresh onto a new partition. left edgy on another partition
<alexicon> i have two installs im working with
<alexicon> just in case.. i always do that. never reformat my last working / :P
<majnoon> ok THAT shouldn't be a big problem then
<majnoon> big PAIN maybe PROBLEM no
<acemo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lynoure> alexicon: if you do, you could try coping the databases and configurations, and with any luck it will be fine then, after a mysql restart. Or you can boot to the old one, and do a dump, but then you still need to create the users and so on.
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<alexicon> ok Lynoure.  hrm have to find out about the copying @_@
<srecko> !hr
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<alexicon> sounds easier to copy than to do the dump. esp as i got so confused when setting up the db or this site in the first place @_@
<sayers> It says "Could not find mine type applications/octet-stream"
<Lynoure> alexicon: I'll soon go, but it is not that complicated, either.  But I'm not 100% sure there has not been changes that break it.
<hdxx> srecko: ili pitas mene :P
<sayers> What does that mean?
<alexicon> is it just me or is rails a rea pain in the ...
<srecko> :P:P
<alexicon> i really dont like this new readline .bash_history method...
<alexicon> cant just go in and grep all the lines im looking for, gotta do them one by one now
<brokennib> hw do i chose the correct kernel?
<Lynoure> alexicon: hmm, to me grepping .bash_history works fine.
<Lynoure> alexicon: and there is also ctrl+g for search on the command line.
<alexicon> omg it does... wtf
<alexicon> i swear last time i tried to grep .bash_history it said it was a bin file
<alexicon> maki-chan!
<maki> ?
<alexicon> nufffin, ive just got two mates called makiko
<maki> :)
<user_> test
<alexicon> :)
<epimeth> user_: you have failed the test, please try again in 5 minute
<epimeth> s
<ijacek> hi :) why doesn't go shutdown my ubuntu with shutdown button ?
<epimeth> ijacek: what shutdown button?  on the k-menu or on the keyboard?
<alexicon> Lynoure: was database replication the other method you were describing?
<ijacek> epimeth kmenu - menu
<user_> Kubuntu 7.04 When 'switch user' login then logout screen is dia
<user_> disabled - why
<user_> epimeth:...aha....
<user_> then ctrl-alt-f7 goes back to original login
<epimeth> ijacek: what happens when you K -
<epimeth> erg
<epimeth> ijacek: what happens when you K -> Log Out -> Turn off ?
<fdoving> the machine usually shuts down.
<epimeth> fdoving: don't interrupt! :-p
<testman> hi folks
<epimeth> fdoving: he says his computer won't shut down... so I want to know exactly what happens
<majnoon> Maxdamantus: STILL trying to figure out the cd burner problem :(
<ijacek> epimeth: black screen
<ijacek> epimeth ubuntu - kubuntu Edgy - FF same problem
<mikkael> im trying to compile a kernel (my very first one), can i use this howto and change 2.6.20 with 2.6.21 ? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<Maxdamantus> majnoon, I don't know how I can help you sorry.
<user_> ijacek : I sometimes get this too - blackscreen and doesn't switch pc off - don't know why
<fdoving> mikkael: looks good. yes.
<Maxdamantus> Are you sure the CD isn't finalised already?
<user_> to
<ijacek> i have this problem any time
<testman> i have a big problem: i have a wifi network with wpa2 encryption. in my laptop's knetworkmanager this is always displayed as a WEP encrypted network. when i configure the network manually via "connection to other network" then it hangs at 28% progress. my kubuntu version is 7.04. does anybody know what to do?
<ijacek> *always
<user_> ijacek - for me it happens 1 in 4 to 5 times
<marcella_> hi
<marcella_> I have a problem
<marcella_> ./configure: line 21429: syntax error near unexpected token `OPENOBEX,openobex'
<marcella_> ./configure: line 21429: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(OPENOBEX,openobex)'
<majnoon> i'm leaning toward something being wrong with the generic scsi driver(s)
<llutz> hi
<_StefanS_> ijacek: I haven't got that problem on either of my 2 laptops running feisty
<_StefanS_> ijacek: what wireless card?
<dthacker> testman: are you seeing errors in the logs about not being able to load microcode?
<acemo> anyone can help me installing drivers for the X700 mobile?
<dthacker> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Maxdamantus> Google is your friend.
<Maxdamantus> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<acemo> no its not.
<pag> acemo, x700 = ati?
<acemo> pag: yes, but one that is known to give trouble with linux
<ijacek> _StefanS_: i have no wireles card
<pag> acemo, I don't know about that particular model, but I've heard, tha ATIs older than x800 actually work better with open codecs (which are enabled by default)
<acemo> pag: thanks for the tip.. im off to google for how to enable the opensource drivers again ^^
<pag> acemo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  is probably one of the easiest ways :)
<acemo> pag: thanks thats alot smaller as the 20 steps tutorial i just found :P
<ijacek> if you have x700 x800 try use fglrx driver
<acemo> ijacek: i tried installing the fglrx.. but at the lest step (the aticonfig --something) it just removes my xorg.conf
<anessen> Hey, anybody know how to make applications start up minimized to the tray? I'm trying to set up my autostart applications, and don't want them cluttering the screen on startup.
<ijacek> acemo: write fglrx into xorg.conf manualy
<ijacek> on my x800 not work ati or radeon driver :(
<acemo> ijacek: lemme find the command it was that screwed up..
<A_A> root@ash-desktop:/home/ash# sudo konqueror
<A_A> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<A_A> Xlib: No protocol specified
<A_A> konqueror: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<acemo> ijacek: sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<A_A> y is it doing that
<acemo> that command just removed my xorg.conf
<benjamin> hi I connected a firewire disk to my kubuntu, this works exept that all cuple of minutes the firewire disk shutdown. Anyone an idea?
<pag> A_A, alt+f2 -> kdesu konqueror  that sould work better
<ijacek> acemo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  ........make new config
<A_A> cheers
<ijacek> acemo: or find you backup config in /etc/X11/
<acemo> ijacek: i already putted back the backup before i opened this irc
<ijacek> acemo :))
<qx> ijacek : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/105102
<acemo> ijacek: tried the dpkg-reconfigure command and choosing fglrx.. hope that will do something...
<ijacek> acemo: rewrite ati or radeon to fglrx
<mikkael> uhm any ideas how much time a amd athlon 2400 will need to compile the kernel ?
<qx> test2
<|infinity|> mikeont: something about 0.5 - 1 hour?
<mikkael> okay thanks
<acemo> ijacek: after choosing fglrx in the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg i get this.. glxinfo | grep direct
<acemo> ijacek: direct rendering: yes
* acemo is happy \o/
<ijacek> hh
<acemo> holy cow 80 fps..
<acemo> on this game in windows only got 30-40 fps
<acemo> ijacek, pag: thanks alot
<ijacek> acemo: glxgears -printfps
<acemo> 3500 fps average
<ijacek> acemo: 28313 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5655.214 FPS with Xgl + Beryl
<Tm_T> remember, it's not a benchmark
<ijacek> acemo: without Xgl i have 8500
<ijacek> Tm_T: i know it
<Timsen> anessen: you can create a file in you ~/kde/Autostart and add the progs you want to start automatically after login
<korobase> HI all.I install the wine.But I can't use ie6.
<korobase> !ie4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<korobase> and when I run the ies4linux,It always show me the help imformation.
<korobase> Help me please.
<testman> what is the difference between the alternate and the desktop iso image of kubuntu?
<pag> testman, desktop install is graphical (and also works as live-cd), alternate is textbased, so it's for low-memory computers
<testman> ok, thx pag
<user_> hi
<pag> hello
<Aaronfromchina> any shortcut to switch desktop 1/2 on KDE?
<apol> ctrl+F1 or ctrl+f2
<apol> ctrl+tab to navigate across desktops
<Aaronfromchina> apol: thanks. :)
<Aaronfromchina> apol: ctrl + tab doesn't work. Do you mean alt + tab?
<apol> alt+tab is to navigate across windows
<apol> ctrl+tab to navigate across desktops
<Aaronfromchina> apol: I press ctrl + tab, nothing happened. :(
<apol> :S
<apol> I don't know
<apol> it works for me in every machine I have
<Aaronfromchina> apol: sound weird. alt + tab, ctrl + Fn works fine. just ctrl + tab does NOT. :(
<alexicon> whats the lib for ripping to mp3 again??
<alexicon> lame?
<user_> Aaronfromchina : check in system settings keyboard shortcuts
<nummer9> moin
<alexicon> hi
<user_> Aaronfromchina : k ->systemsettings->keyboard/mouse->keyboardshortcuts->walk-through-windows
<Aaronfromchina> user_: I define ctrl + tab for navigate desktop. It works! thank you . :)
<penguin42> I've got a LUKS encrypted partition - is there a sensible way to make it appear on my kubuntu desktop with something that asks me for a password?
<see-g> alexicon: yes, the lame is commonly used for ripping to mp3
<alexicon> hrm ive got it installed but soundjuicer doesnt want to let me rip to mp3
<see-g> does anyone know how to restart a crashed application automatically? (my ktorrent keeps on crashing every couple of hours...)
<user_> Aaronfromchina : great - have u chaged it before? ( to make it not work)
<Aaronfromchina> user_: I don't think so. :(
<user_> Aaronfromchina : oh well it works now :)
<Aaronfromchina> user_: ya. :)
<ward_> how is that program called ? that when you press F12 a shell drops down ?
<llutz> ward_: yakuake
<Jucato> ward_: yakuake
<ward_> thx :D
<llutz> with a fantastic new 2.8-beta1 version :)
<penguin42> I'm finding amarok on kubuntu skips occasionally while I've never heard Rhythymbox on ubuntu skip
<penguin42> anyone else heard the same?
<ward_> yay bleeding edge! :)
<stratman4300> i haven't seen any problems like that with amarok....  course i have 3 GB of RAM too   :)
<see-g> not for me, penguin42 ... what's the definition of "occasionally" in this case?
<alexicon> can anyone confirm for me whether it actually works to transfer all of /var/lib/mysql from one machine to another and have all your mysql dbs work?
<korobase> !mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<see-g> well, I had problems with amarok skipping when I hammered my CPU with a high priority-number crunching...
<penguin42> see-g: Well maybe a couple of times an hour?
<penguin42> see-g: I'm not doing anything particularly heavy - it's a dual 1.66GHz Core 2 laptop with 1GB ram
<alexicon> anyone here use mpd? whats your favourite scrobbler??
<see-g> penguin42: I suppose I'll have to tell you "works for me"
<penguin42> see-g: Yeh that's fair enough
<see-g> a quick and dirty workaround might be reducing amarok's niceness
<binks_> alexicon: you should use mysqladmin to back up you db then restore it into you new db
<alexicon> mysqladmin?
<alexicon> ok
<tuco> I need help with the install of Call of Duty using Wine. Thanks
<see-g> (assuming that the audio files are intact and the skipping is caused by some other process "stealing" amarok's cpu time)
<penguin42> see-g: Yeh I could try that - I could also try killing off it's visualisation stuff - I keep dropping its frame rate down
<penguin42> see-g: I do wonder whether it is a lack of buffering though; amarok is using less than 2% CPU
<penguin42> hmm - that does jump up at the start of a track
<stratman4300> question....  just did a vanilla install of Kubuntu on my laptop....    how would i make the bluetooth services NOT start at boot time???
<binks_> alexicon: http://codex.wordpress.org/Backing_Up_Your_Database
<alexicon> cheers binks_
<pag> alexicon, for mpd there's mpdscribble, it works quite nice :)
<alexicon> yep just installed it :)
<tuco> Anybody can help with Call of duty and wine folks please?
<see-g> now that you mention it ... thanks for reminding me of what seemed strange to me about amarok (I've never seen anything to change the buffer size)
<penguin42> see-g: Which makes me wonder if it isn't using much!  Although I think it is possibly because it's just a frontend to another sound lib - I can see it says it is using the xine engine
<penguin42> see-g: I also wonder if any buffer it does have empties at the end of a track and perhaps it is more susceptible to a skip near the start of a track
<llutz> stratman4300: sudo update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove
<Aaronfromchina> KTorrent is eventually crashed. Here is the error message. Any idea?
<Aaronfromchina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19607/
<fdoving> Aaronfromchina: feisty?
<Aaronfromchina> fdoving: yes. feisty.
<marcella_> aclocal.m4:279: /usr/bin/m4: Cannot open tcl.m4: No such file or directory
<marcella_> autom4te: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1
<see-g> penguin42: hmm ... I'll probably not notice it skipping because of an emptied buffer at the end of a track since I have crossfading enabled so it has about 2 seconds to fill the buffer before the next track actually starts
<fdoving> Aaronfromchina: known bug, i installed this: http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/2.1.4/feisty/ - works for me. a fix is in beeing prepared afaik.
<stratman4300> Thanks llutz
<penguin42> see-g: Interesting - I don't have crossfade enabled; I have fade-out on
<Aaronfromchina> fdoving: thanks. I'll have a try. I'm curious that what the problem is supposed?
<see-g> penguin42: I have crossfading and fade out enabled since anything like a sudden stop of the music simply hurts my ears ;)
<fdoving> Aaronfromchina: something with DHT iirc.
<see-g> ...so disabling DHT might be a workaround as well?
<penguin42> see-g: Haha yes; but yeh I'm sensitive to the skips
<fdoving> see-g: not sure, can't hurt to try.
<see-g> fdoving: uhm ... I just won't be able to notice the difference - I come back to the computer after some hours and ktorrent is crashed or not...
<penguin42> see-g: Hmm on the xine gui it has a 'number of audio buffers' setting
* penguin42 hands crazy_penguin a red herring
* crazy_penguin hands back the red herring to penguin42
<see-g> where do I find the xine gui?
<fdoving> see-g: i have been seeding the kubuntu dvd iso with my ktorrent for 5-6 days without crashes after installing the 2.1.4 package i posted the link to.
<penguin42> see-g: apt-get install xine-ui
<fdoving> see-g: in the xine-ui package,
<bentob0x> has anybody used curlftpfs here?
<Aaronfromchina> fdoving: the deb you link to is ktorrent 2.1.4. Is it quite old version? I dpkg the deb, and start ktorrent again, the version does not change to 2.1.4 (it's 3.5.6)
<fdoving> Aaronfromchina: 2.1.4 is the current release.
<amcr> hello.
<Aaronfromchina> fdoving: you're right! :) I made a stupid mistake to check KDE version. :)
<amcr> is there any way to install kubuntu i386 over an AMD64 Kubuntu installation without using the CD, I mean by changing repositories and reinstall all?
<fdoving> amcr: it can be done, but it's one of those 'if you have to ask, you probably don't want to try to do it'-things. it's complicated and will probably fail and break your system.
<binks_> ok in ktorrent webui setup it asks for path for phpwhere would that be
<binks_> path to php
<see-g> fdoving: well, it's not that hard ... it's just ... one mistake and you're screwed...
<fdoving> binks_: install php5-cli package.
<amcr> fdoving: I wanted to do it remotely but I think I'll have and reinstall everythin with the CD but without formating.
<lupul> does anyone know why konqueror suddnetly died? forever
<lupul> and if i start it again it blocks my pc
<see-g> (ok, so is working in the shell in general, as everyone who did rm -rf / by mistake can confirm ;))
<see-g> lupul: if someone hacked you, you might want to ask that guy/gal...     otherwise you might be successful in fixing that with dpkg-reconfigure konqueror
<lupul> noone hacked me
<lupul> thanks i'll try the reconfigure
<binks_> fdoving: ok i installed that now what goes in the path box in ktorrent
<binks_> fdoving: is it /etc/bin/php5
<see-g> anyway, I'll get back to work now ... bye
<fdoving> binks_: doesn't it detect it automatically?
<fdoving> binks_: /usr/bin/php5 i guess.
<lupul> ok. so konqueror dies only when i'm browsing my hdd. which could be the problem?
<lupul> web browsing works fine
<marcella_> ./configure: line 21429: syntax error near unexpected token `OPENOBEX,openobex'
<marcella_> ./configure: line 21429: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(OPENOBEX,openobex);'
<marcella_> help me
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> someone could help me to install the kubuntu?
<marcella_> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> someone coult help me?
<marcella_> can you help me
<marcella_> ?
<ubuntu> i need to
<marcella_> ./configure: line 21429: syntax error near unexpected token `OPENOBEX,openobex'
<marcella_> ./configure: line 21429: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(OPENOBEX,openobex);'
<ubuntu> i need help to
<ubuntu> how i install kubuntu without unisntall windows xp?
<smoze> is there an easy way to install glib??
<ubuntu> i need helo
<ubuntu> help
<Lynoure> ubuntu: If I recall right you just make sure there is enough disk space for both, and pop in the like cd and then choose install. I think the installer can resize partitions.
<ubuntu> what option i choose
<ubuntu> using the large free space?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: I do not have it in front of me, so I cannot give you very detailed help. But that one sounds good. Always do backups before installing new OSes, if you can, though.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> i will do that
<ubuntu> lets try
<ubuntu> xD
<smoze> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefan__> hello all :)
<stefan__> I want to create an ssh account with homedir but only read only to this homedirectory
<stefan__> how can I do this
<stefan__> ?
<kalorin> uh
<kalorin> make the directory owned by root
<kalorin> and set all the files in it read only?
<stefan__> ist an ssh access to a webdirectory where the user ha onl read access
<kalorin> or owned by another user
<kalorin> ssh -> term, webdirectory -> web content
<stefan__> ?
<kalorin> yeah ?
<stefan__> yes
<stefan__> hmm. how can I do this?
<kalorin> no clue
<kalorin> what you're asking about isn't making a bit of sense to me
<jim> Good afternoon all (well here anyway)
<jim> I was wondering if I could get some advice
<jim> I would like to syncronise a folder that I have created on my desktop with one I have on a windows server, is there a way to do this?
<fulat2k> stefan__: prolly u can define what you mean by webdirectory
<bobstro> jim:  rsync can do that.
<bobstro> ricardo:  or unison
<jim> bobstro: is it easy to set up on the folder?
<bobstro> jim:  well, there is a gui for unison. not the most friendly thing, but not overly complex. you'll need ssh running on the "other" machine.
<jim> bobstro: just found a tutorial online. Will have a look at that. Many thanks for the pointer
<bobstro> jim:  good luck with it! i use rsync frequently, unison's better for two-way sync.
<drkns> hello
<drkns> i need help installing atk
<drkns> i am getting this error
<drkns> its sayin pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.12.9, but GLIB (2.12.11)
<drkns> was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<drkns> *** to remove the old version of GLib. You may also be able to fix the error
<drkns> *** by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable, or by editing
<drkns> *** /etc/ld.so.conf.
<drkns> ????
<drkns> at first it couldnt find any glib now it says it has two versions
<drkns> anybody know how to solve this problem?
<maltaethiron> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<jim> just a quickie - is all that I need to play dvds the libdvdcss2 and Win32codecs? or is there another download that I should get for Kaffine to work?
<epimeth> jim:
<epimeth> I'm fairly certain that thats it
<epimeth> drkns: I'm not sure, but what I would do is remove 2.12.9
<jim> epimeth: many thanks, looking for them now!
<blekos_> hi, i want to edit my bashrc file to add a couple of alias, where can i find it?
<llutz> blekos_: ~/.bashrc
<epimeth> jim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs?highlight=%28dvd%29
<drkns> epimeth when i try to remove glib then the whole things is removed
<drkns> kubuntu becomes unusable
<ubuntu> h' all
<drkns> if there is another way to remove the older version of glib without breaking the sys let me know pls
<epimeth> drkns: I'll check...
<binks_> fdoving: can you test to see if you can see my login screen www.binks120.homelinux.net:8080
<binks_> sorry its just http://binks120.homelinux.net:8080
<epimeth> jim: and, I think this one is more recent: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29
<drkns> If GLIB is installed
<drkns> *** but not in the same location as pkg-config add the location of the file
<drkns> *** glib-2.0.pc to the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<drkns> anyone knows how to do this??
<epimeth> drkns: where is this from?
<drkns> this error comes up when i try to compile atk 1.12.3
<drkns> i am trying to compile gimp
<binks_> can anyone test to see if they get to my login screen on http://binks120.homelinux.net:8080 please
<epimeth> and how the hell did blinks_ quit without a quit message?
<epimeth> oh.. heh
<epimeth> binks_: lol
<epimeth> thought it was blinks
<binks_> lol
<epimeth> binks_: I can see it...
<binks_> thanks epimeth
<epimeth> its the ktorrent web interface
<binks_> yes
<binks_> just set up the homlinux site
<drkns> ok thanks anyways people
<drkns> bye
<epimeth> binks_: and for a really awesome homelinux site, check out Jinzora
<epimeth> binks_: now *that* is serious coolness
<epimeth> drkns: wait
<epimeth> drkns: I want to help... give me a sec
<epimeth> :-)
<blekos_> do i need to restart my machine in order for aliases to be enabled? ( i edited bashrc)
<maltaethiron> how do i figure out which version of kubuntu i have?
<LjL> !version > maltaethiron    (maltaethiron, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pag> blekos_, just restart the konsole afaik.
<llutz> maltaethiron: lsb_release -id
<blekos_> how do i do that?
<maltaethiron> thanks
<binks_> epimeth: is jinzora in repos
<binks_> looks cool
<yonkeltron> anyone have a thinkpad t60? i'm having some issues with my hardware mixer
<pag> blekos_, well.. if you don't have konsole open, then you can't (and therefore don't have to) restart it
<epimeth> drkns: whats the output of $dpkg -l *glib*
<epimeth> ?
<epimeth> binks_: dunno...
<jim> any ideas where I can get 64 bit win32codecs - many thanks
<chijin> there's no way
<chijin> you can get the 32bit ones though
<chijin> + 64-bit vlc can run wmv-files
<binks_> epimeth: sorry im lazy i should just check :);)
<pag> jim, from medibuntu. they're called w64codecs (at least such package exists, I think it the one you need)
<jim> pag: Noticed that medibuntu was available...just trying to add them to my list.......at least its a straight up learning curve...lol
<epimeth> binks_: doesn't look like it, but it seems to be a slice of pie to install
<epimeth> drkns: you still here?
<epimeth> jim: no... a straight up learning curve would be one that can't be climbed ;-)
<jim> epimeth: ;) true
<Aaronfromchina> fdoving: KTorrent has been working fine for + 1 hour. :) Much better than before (<15 min.).  thanks. :)
<CVirus> Isn't there documentation like this one for Kubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/ ?
<dfeser> hi!
<dfeser> does someone use authentication against AD in feistsy?
<dfeser> someone using samba for ad auth here?
<mats> its easier to ask about you problem and not if anyone uses it ;)
<dfeser> i cant login if samba and winbind have autostart
<dfeser> if i disable this and start winbind and after that samba...it works immediately
<ward_> what do i need to do in order to have flash 9 on an amd64?
<epimeth> dfeser: set winbind to start before samba... check out /etc/rcS.d
<Yorokobi> ward_: are you using a 32 or 64 bit OS
<dfeser> epimeth shall i put winbind into rcS.d ?
<stratman4300> <Ward> try this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<stratman4300> <ward> it's a pretty easy howto
<dfeser> epimeth does rcS.d get started before rc2.d ?
<fulat2k> any idea how i can change how i can change the file selection behaviour in konqy?
<llutz> dfeser: use update-rc.d to change starting-order
<Jucato> fulat2k: what do you mean?
<epimeth> dfeser: rcS.d runs first
<dfeser> works!
<epimeth> hah
<epimeth> your welcome :-)
<javi> hola
<gils> anyone here willing to help with a SSH issue?
<Yorokobi> gils: what is the issue?
<gils> Yorokobi:nothing major. I just want to know if there is some way of getting the system to notify me when there is an active incoming ssh connection
<fulat2k> Jucato: right now if i want to start selecting multiple files, i press the shift button.  but it sticks to this mode until i press esc.  anyway i can make the multi select lses sticky
<gils> you know. like when remote desktop logs in....it notifies you of the connection
<gils> i want the same to happen when someone logs into my desktop from the office.
<gils> using ssh
<Yorokobi> gils: SSH records connections in /var/log/auth.log; you can use something like logwatch/logcheck to monitor the auth.log ... ossec will do it as well
<llutz> gils: or maybe with an iptables ALERT-rule...
<gils> yes
<gils> i was thinking about the ip tables. Not sure how to use alert rule, but will try to play with that, thanks
<Karti> Hi all, having trouble playing dvds with Kaffine - I have installed libdvdcss2 and win64codecs but still it fails to recognise or find dvd - source can't be read and no plugin found - any ideas would be appreciated
<epimeth> Karti: best I can do is point you here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs?highlight=%28dvd%29
<epimeth> Karti:  and here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29
<epimeth> \join #Quanta
<epimeth> erg
<LucidFox> what is the default Qt theme used in Kubuntu - Plastik or Lipstik?
<LucidFox> (I don't remember)
<stimpy_ch> hi all.. may somone able to help me with a problem using knetworkmanager?
<Jucato> LucidFox: depends. it was Plastik but in Feisty 7.04 it is Polyester now
<LucidFox> hmm
<stimpy_ch> since last reboot knetworkmanager seems nomore know anything about my wireless divecess on my notebook
<LucidFox> hmm, Polyester looks somewhat Vista-ish
<LucidFox> and Qt4?
<Jucato> what about qt4?
<Jucato> (polyester is very configurable, but the default "theme" is a modified glassy look)
<LucidFox> does Kubuntu set a default Qt4 theme?
<Jucato> hm... no
<Jucato> or not that I'm aware of. try running speedcrunch to check. I'm sure it's using Plastique
<ubuntu> hi
<binks_> ubuntu: hi m8 choose a nic m8
<leo__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DexterF> trying to inst 7.04, on step 4 it scans the disks, but then nothing more happens.
<DexterF> pointers, anyone?
<LucidFox> wow, SpeedCrunch is indeed Qt4 in Feisty
<LucidFox> is there a list of apps ported to Qt4 in Feisty?
<Jucato> LucidFox: yes it is. and so is the hardware database app
<LucidFox> cool
<Jucato> not sure if the kde-guidance control modules are using PyQt4 or still PyQt3
<LucidFox> yes, it seems plastique is the default
<LucidFox> (it doesn't automatically respect the Qt3 font settings, though)
<tdn> I am trying to set up encrypted root filesystem with LUKS/cryptsetup. I have installed a base system on sda6 (2400MB partition), used sda2 (300MB partition) as /boot; then I have luksFormat'ed sda5 (50GB partition) and made an ext3 filesystem on that; then I copied everything from sda6 to sda5 and edited /etc/fstab to use /dev/mapper/root for / and edited /etc/crypttab to set up sda5 as /dev/mapper/root; then I ran update-initrd. Now I cannot boot to my encr
<DexterF> nvm, setup just cont'ed, but took ages
<servo_> hello!
<epimeth> whats a good calculator program?  specifically all the functionality available in the "scientific" mode of window's calc
<Jucato> epimeth: speedcrunch (installed by default)
<epimeth> no dec -> hex
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> thats what I specifically need right this second :-)
<Jucato> there isn't? I thought there was
<epimeth> what up Jucato?
<Jucato> hm.. how about kcalc?
<DexterF> i got two swap partitions on this box, installer wants to use both. how do I keep it from doing so?
<Jucato> DexterF: don't mount one of them. (why do you have 2 swaps anyway?)
<llutz> epimeth: kcalc does
<DexterF> Jucato: two hard disks, two separate installations
<DexterF> what do you mean dont mount, im in the installer
<epimeth> Jucato: llutz: cheers guys
<epimeth> always a pleasure :-)
<Jucato> DexterF: ah... did you know that you could use the same swap for different installations, even on different hard disks? but anyway, in the step where you get to choose where you mount different partitions, just choose not to mount one of the swap partitions
<DexterF> swaps son't have mount points in the traditional sense
<epimeth> hrm... if I open an image in gwenviewer and right click -> external tools -> KolourPaint I get an error... attempting to install KolourPaint tells me it doesn't exist... anybody know what the package is called?
<DexterF> *don't
<DexterF> and yes I know I can "recycle" swap, but I don't want to for a couple of reasons
<Jucato> DexterF: hm.. ok.. I haven't recently done an install using the Desktop CD so I can't really be certain. but on  the alternate install CD, you still can choose to "mount" a swap partition
<DexterF> hm. well, ok, I guess I'll let 'er rip with these options and then kick the other swap from fstab for now
<Jucato> epimeth: it's available in the universe repositories
<Jucato> epimeth: you could also change kolourpaint to krita if you want
<DexterF> does kub integrate nicely into existing grubs?
<Jucato> (or don't want to install kolourpaint)
<epimeth> Jucato: how is kolourpaint?  do you like it / prefer krita
<epimeth> ?
<epimeth> Jucato: I have all repos in my list... it just hit my that I capitalized the K and P... heh o.o;
<Jucato> epimeth: I haven't used it at all. But I guess that it's not as "full" as Krita
<epimeth> alls I need is to see the size of a selected area, a dropper to pull a color, and a way to check the RGB vals of whatever color I pulled :-)
<Jucato> hm..?
<epimeth> mspaint, in other words :-)
<epimeth> yea... web developer :-p
<Jucato> doesn't gwenview already have that feature? or digikam's editor
<epimeth> not that I found (gwenview) never used digikam
<Jucato> both are installed by default
<epimeth> I know... just haven't used digicam :-)
<epimeth> anyhoo... time to leave the office.... friggin 7:15 pm....
<epimeth> we'll chat later...
<epimeth> adios
<rafal> hi all
<scorpking> hi
<UKESN|Javax> is there any way i can get flash and java working on AMD64 ?
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<UKESN|Javax> ty
<Benj1> huhu, ich hab gerade versucht nen neuen kernel zu backen, hab die vanilla-sources benutzt, aber jetzt startet der kubuntu nicht mehr, der ldt den kernel richtig aber nach dem root filesystem check bleibt der stehen und macht garnichts mehr
<llutz> !de| Benj1
<ubotu> Benj1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Benj1> oh, sry, haven't noticed :D :D
<nosrednaekim> !dvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<agresor> hello how to stop sounds on KDE ?
<agresor> When i open something.. or close.. i getting sounts
<agresor> :S
<agresor> it is so boring...
<Jucato> agresor: in System Settings -> Notifications -> System Notifications, choose "The KDE Window Manager" from the Event source drop down list at the top and turn of the sounds that you don't like to hear
<aro> Anyone else have issues with kubuntu not shutting down / rebooting properly ?
<dbedana> me
<dbedana> hello test mic
<dbedana> join/ room 234
<agresor> Jucato,  thank you.
<agresor> how to make kde Transparent ?
<aro> What do you mean?
<JackPhil> where is the virtual filesystem is configured?
<aro> The windows?
<dbedana> how to change channels?
<JackPhil> such as lrm procbususb
<JackPhil> they show in /etc/mtab, but not in /etc/fstab
<aro> dbedana, /join
<dbedana> ty
<dbedana> can u give me a cool channel to chat?
<aro> dbedana, I don't know any, sorry
<D1S4ST3R_> hello
<dbedana> alright, il juz experiment
<D1S4ST3R_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<laras> ho kubuntu dapper dake..come faccio a portarlo a ubuntu 7.04 tramite shell'
<AFaith> anyone from romania ?
<pheonix> anybody has a kubuntu 7.04 dvd
<kekko_> how to skip gnome loading at startup and enter straight into a shell?
<pheonix> the fiesty fawn version
<AFaith> or what do you know about speedtouch 330 in feisty ?
<zucco> Hi, I made upgrade from kubuntu edgy to feisty, then my cdrom stops to work. What can I do to solve this issue ?
<pheonix> y dotn you use dvds
<pheonix> y dont you use dvds
<xerox_> hi, how to stop x, going to install nvidia but x autostart if stoped w ctr alt backspace
<pheonix> you dont have a dvd drive
<zucco> its a combo drive: cdrom rw and dvd reader
<snowdonkey> Hi!  Quick question -- does Kubuntu support multiprocessing?  Can I install it on an Intel Duo Core system for example?
<pheonix> so use a dvd instead of a cd
<pheonix> yes y not
<pheonix> you can
<snowdonkey> Great, thanks.
<zucco> # grep dvd /etc/fstab : none results
<zucco> # grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<zucco> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<lupul> does anyone why konqueror suddently dies when i try to  browse my computer? on web browsing works fine
<zucco> but /dev/hdc don't exist. I try to create with mknod, but can't mount cd either
<pheonix> no idea then
<pheonix> you want to install
<pheonix> nvidia
<lupul> does anyone know why konqueror suddently dies when i try to  browse my computer?(and it blocks my pc too) on web browsing works fine
<pheonix> but what you want to install graphic card or something
<zucco> SOLVED: changed /dev/hdc to /dev/scd0 in /etc/fstab
<xerox_> yep nvidia driver but need to stop x fist :)
<pheonix> ya
<pheonix> zucco: you got it
<pheonix> ?
<pheonix> lupul:what you want
<zucco> yes, it's worked, I got help in #ubuntu
<A_Faith> hey i've asked you something ... no one knows ?
<lupul> what do you mean by what i want?
<zucco> pheonix, thanks
<lupul> i'd like to know a way to reset konqueror
<pheonix> hey is ok
<lupul> or...
<lupul> whatever goes wrong
<pheonix> zucco : who helped you tuxmaniac or g0sub
<pheonix> lupul:when does your konquerer dies
<zucco> pheonix, stefg
<pheonix> ok
<lupul> when i try to access my hdd
<lupul> my data is mounted in /stuff
<pheonix> did you try changing the nam
<pheonix> did you try changing the name
<pheonix> i mean remained it
<pheonix> which distro you have
<lupul> when i enter /stuff in the browsing line it blocks
<pheonix> try renaming stuff
<pheonix> which distro you have
<lupul> feisty
<lupul> but yesterday worked fine
<lupul> then i changed the icons theme and from then on....
<pheonix> ya
<pheonix> it happens
<pheonix> try to go back to defaults
<lupul> im using now nautilus but suxx in front of konq
<pheonix> hmm ya
<pheonix> try to go back to defaults
<lupul> i did dpkg-reconfigure konqueror
<lupul> but still the same
<pheonix> ubuntu or kubuntu
<pheonix> ?
<lupul> kubuntu
<pheonix> did you install it from dvd
<lupul> yes
<pheonix> ok
<lupul> ubuntu doesn't even start.
<lupul> the bootable cd doesn't load
<pheonix> in ubuntu
<pheonix> ?
<pheonix> lupul:did you get my pm
<lupul> yes i did
<lupul> but i can't reply
<lupul> cause i have to register
<pheonix> reply then
<pheonix> over it self
<pheonix> okl
<pheonix> then whats there in registering
<lupul> i'm trying to reply but bot doesn't aloow me
<lupul> *allow
<lupul> 0:00]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<pheonix> type /msg NickServ REGISTER yourusername yourpassword
<lupul> i just saw that in the faq
<lupul> thanks
<pheonix> ok
<|ericsson|> Anyone could name a recommended FTP client for Kubuntu...
<firecrotch> |ericsson|: Personally, I like to use Konqueror for FTP
<alexander_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Racchio> hi there!
<freejack> was ist los?
<firecrotch> hi, Racchio
<chijin> |ericsson|: konqueror
<atidem> ciao!
<Racchio> Can someone help me with La Fonera's port forwarding? I can't find any howto I can apply to my case. I've a pppoe connection and a dynamic IP. I'd like to setup La Fonera to do the proper port forwarding for eMule and such...but I don't know how! :D Thanks!
<Racchio> hi firecrotch ;)
<Racchio> Ciao atidem!
<Racchio> it's probably a simple task but I know nothing about networking ;-)
<rdallarmi> anybody in here has experience with authdeamond?
<rizoma> hi
<Racchio> hi rizoma :)
<atidem> hello Racchio
<Racchio> hello again atidem :)
<Racchio> how's going? :D
<rizoma> someone know if nautilusntfstools works with kde?
<viktor> is there a way to disable feature that adds numbers and leters to links in konqueror when i press ctrl?
<coreymon77> is nobody talking?
<bobstro> coreymon77:  just an awkward silence. you have a question?
<coreymon77> nope
<Racchio> Can someone help me in setting up La Fonera's port forwarding so that aMule could work at his best? Tnx :)
<bobstro> just stare at the ceiling
<Racchio> atidem: sorry...it looks like I can't chat in query...I should register my nick first :P Thanks for your tip though!
<xerox_> had to disable autologin then I could install nvidia driver(beta)
<atidem> you are welcome, Racchio
<viktor> is there a way to disable the feature that adds numbers and letters to links in konqueror when i press ctrl?
<matthew_> Can someone remind me of what file to set the run-level in?
<bobstro> viktor:  it's in one of the accessibility options i think. perhaps in system settings? i don't see it in konqueror.
<julian> hi
<viktor> bobstro: yeah, i'm sure it's good, but when you don't need it, it's a pain
<rizoma> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19658/ it's normal?
<nixternal> rizoma: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<nixternal> don't use sudo when opening up gui apps
<rizoma> ah i'ts my mistake?
<rizoma> kdesu?
<nixternal> ya, small but not dangerous :)
<rizoma> what's is?
<nixternal> kdesu == KDE graphical based sudo
<rizoma> ok
<djdarkman> hy, is there a program that can create zip files without compressing the files, just storing them?
<rizoma> nixternal:  same effect
<tatters>  I is running Feisty , I wish to try Looking glass desktop a HOWTO says to add "deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib "  to source list, will this cause any problems on Kubuntu adding debian packages to source list
<venik> anyone using Opera 9.2 here?
<rizoma> nixternal:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19660/
<silence150> tatters: in my experience, it usually works fine to use debian packages (as long as it's not a debian kernel or anything that has to do with the system)
<silence150> havn't tried the looking glass packages though, so I don't know for sure
<rizoma> how can solve this error?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19660/
<matthew_> I cannot install nvidia drivers because kubuntu won't change run-levels.. it always comes back with X... how can I stop X on kubuntu?
<Racchio> matthew_: did you tried sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ?
<matthew_> nope.. didn't know that one..
<Racchio> try it :P
<Racchio> anyway...I installed nVidia driver using X...off course I had to reboot later...but the installation proces works
<Racchio> or ad least...it should :D
<jore> i have a little proplem: when i try log in adept manager its report this " Read only mode: database locked, probably some other adept application or apt-get or aptitude). please close the other application before using this on"?
<jore> aptitude and apt-get is alredy closed
<Racchio> jore: may be some ".lock" not deleted after an apt crash?
<jore> i dont know
<venik> anyone using Opera 9.2 here?  I am trying to view videos from cnn.com using Opera
<jore> after an apt crashed i was try install some pack in adept manager but it not install it and it report some error i dont remember what in it error read
<see-g> jore: try to reproduce that error and then ask again
<see-g> (the obvious attempt would be to install something in adept)
<aro> I'm using Opera 9.2
<jore> see-g but i dont can try install some guz i cant go adept manager?
<mikkael> does the kubuntu live cd contain qtparted ?
<HymnToLife> mikkael, yes
<awatson> hey
<awatson> need help with k3b - for some reason my Software buffer goes down to 0 right away
<awatson> and only goes back up to 1-5%
<jore> hey now this works i was write "dpkg --configure -a"
<awatson> my burning is down to nothing :(
<cox37777> is tehre a command to show current bandwidth usage with out having to install any softwarE?
<awatson> cox37777: your network card should show that
<cox37777> awatson: what would be the card mate?
<cox37777> command*
<awatson> sorry, i don't understand
<awatson> oh, i don't know.  In KNetworkManager
<awatson> i just hover over the card (Wired)
<awatson> and it shows me statistics?
<binks_> nice netsplit
<binks_> anyone got jinzora working on fiesty
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> inst'ed 7.04, rebooted, wanna type my username, nothing.
<DexterF> mouse and keyb both dead.
<DexterF> known issue?
<binks_> DexterF: did they work on the live cd
<DexterF> yup
<LeeJunFan> where is the samba password file stored?
<binks_> hmm cant help you there sorry
<crookshanks> LeeJunFan: /etc/samba/smbpasswd i thought
<crookshanks> nope, i'm wrong
<rizoma> i'm trying to install ntfs-3g-nautilus-tools in console it tells me: readings pack list ok, depedency tree ok reading information ok end then cant finf ntfs-3g-nautilus-tools
<LeeJunFan> crookshanks: yeah, I haven't had any luck finding it. It must be in the registry :p
<rizoma> find sorry my bad english
<refresh> when I resize the screen (say with ``krandrtray'') I sometimes get a black square artifact (around 50 by 50 pixels) in the top-left of the video. but the square is not really there. as soon as I try to take an image with ksnapshot, this artifact disappears.
<stamen> hi
<stamen> from where I can get DVM audio codec
<stamen> !dvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<refresh> I don't know how to solve this square-artifact problem. however, if I could just learn what ksnapshot does to the screen then I would have a workaround.
<refresh> I noticed that the screen doesn't change when you draw a region of text with ksnapshot. how does ksnapshot achieve this temporary screen-freeze?
<michael> i'm having problems with my USB 2.0 external HD in kubuntu
<leo__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stamen> so does anybody knows what to install for DVM audio codec
<stamen> :)
<michael> does anyone know why my external USB HD is not automounting in kubuntu? my flash drive automounted and worked fine. I get the dialog asking me if i want to 'open in a new window' and i click ok, and there is no response
<scotch1> wo bin ich
<rizoma> michael:  same problem
<FuriousGeorge> hey all.  i just plugged in a usb floppy.  it shows up under lsusb but isnt automatically mounted.  isnt that what is supposed to happen?
<FuriousGeorge> i'd rather not mount it by hand constantly, but i dont quite know how to do it automatically in *buntui
<chemist109> FuriousGeorge: My experience with floppy drives is that they show up as an icon on the desktop and you click them to mount the disk after inserting it.
<FuriousGeorge> ok, so that isnt happening,  guess its no big deal
<solifugus> Anyone: I installed the nvidia-glx-new package and did what it said to turn in on, now I cannot get X at all.. Can someone look and tell me what that command was again so I can turn it off?
<solifugus> (kubuntu feisty fawn)
<michael> rizoma: any idea how to fix it?
<chemist109> solifugus: You need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<solifugus> chemist109: but there was a command to just "enable" and "disable"
<chemist109> solifugus: Find the line that says "driver" and change that from nvidia to nv
<chemist109> solifugus: that will get you back up and running long enough to fix things
<solifugus> chemist109: ok.. rebooting thank
<alumno__> HOLA
<alumno__> FDDDYHRTFUTYI
<alumno__> TFUTFGUJYFGUJ
<alumno__> UJYGDUJGYFUJGY
<alumno__> TYITYYJGYHYJGHFF
<alumno__> TYIYTTTTTFGJ
<alumno__> GYUTYYUJGYF
<alumno__> GYJGYUGYYYUI
<chemist109> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<alumno__> GYIUYYIUYYGIKUYGG
<alumno__> UJH
<alumno__> IJH
<alumno__> JJ
<alumno__> UIII
<OutoLumo_> Hih, all!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@200.90.170.231]  by nixternal
* alumno__ was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<asincrono> that was a keyboard test? :)
<nixternal> thanks chemist109
<OutoLumo_> I have an issue...
<chemist109> nixternal: NP
<OutoLumo_> My laptop blanks screen instead of putting a screensaver on, which is not nice, since I use it as a clock as well...
<OutoLumo_> Any ideas?
<bobstro> OutoLumo_:  power saving setup is likely the culprit.
<solifugus> chemist109: btw... changing "nvidia" to "nv" didn't work...  no X
<jovans> where can i post my wish for more backports on feisty and greater
<bobstro> System->Preferences->Power Management
<jovans> ?
<OutoLumo_> bobstro, I agree, but where to look for that?
<bobstro> OutoLumo_:  i just told ya! :)
<chemist109> solifugus: That's odd.  Are you sure that you have an Nvidia card?  You can try the vesa driver by replacing "nv" with "vesa".  Maybe you'd better pastebin your xorg log file.
<bobstro> OutoLumo_:  or you could buy a watch i suppose. just check the blank screen settings.
<OutoLumo_> bobstro, I've been looking for power saving settings from the System Settings for a while now.
<bobstro> OutoLumo_:  wups. sorry, you're in kde.
<michael> please help! my external USB HD is not automounting in kubuntu. my flash drive automounted and worked fine. for the HD I get the dialog asking me if i want to 'open in a new window' and i click ok, and there is no response
<jack> hi there, i have a problem
<bobstro> OutoLumo_:  er... they're in the settings somewhere, i don't have kde fired up right now to check.
<OutoLumo_> bobstro, last I checked this channel was #kubuntu ... ;-)
<bobstro> OutoLumo_:  yeah, sorry. i'm in both.
<bobstro> OutoLumo_:  i've been using kde but am giving the gnome a shot.
<jack> i installed wine a few minutes ago... started windows... linux again and now i have only 800 resolution
<chemist109> OutoLumo_: system settings > monitor and display
<jack> can anybody help me?
<chemist109> OutoLumo_: you might need to do the administrator mode...
<BlackBsd> How can i set up kubuntu to goot into a command line so i can startx into x?
<BlackBsd> and give me a listing of the dmesg durring bootup
<bobstro> chemist109:  is there an option in the screen saver settings too?
<nbogdanoff> i was able to mount a smbfs without any errors , but when i go to list the files in the directory as root user, i get permission denied.
<OutoLumo_> chemist109, there is some, but...
<chemist109> bobstro: I don't think so.
<alan_> Hi, I'm with problems! I have a laptop with a Intel Graphics i950 and using kubuntu 7.04
<alan_> My screenshots are blue when there is some video on the screen
<alan_> somebody could help me?
<TheInfinity> alan_: thats not a graphics problem - you will find this in every OS with hardware rendering of videos
<jack> i only have a resoltution of 800x600..... since i rebootet the computer. can anyone help me please?
<OutoLumo_> chemist109, ... the only Power saving setting in there is "Enable Power saving" (which I haven't enabled) and under that a Switch off time for monitor.
<alan_> but in kubuntu 6.10 this wasn't happening
<bobstro> jack:  does ctrl-alt-+ do anything?
<jack> bobstro: not really
<jack> only switching the resolution.... but not getting better
<alan_> does anyone have a problem like mine?
<jack> my problem: i have only 800x600 as maximum in system settings... i think the problem is wine... i installed it a few minutes ago
<michael> anyone have the same problem?
<chemist109> alan_: what software are you using to view the video
* OutoLumo_ only swapped back to ubuntu today
<alan_> mplayer, totem, kaffeine
<OutoLumo_> or rather - kubuntu
<alan_> all with the same problem... in screenshots, the video is blue
<alan_> with no image
<chemist109> jack: sounds like a problem with your xorg.conf file.  You could try to get kubuntu to regenerate it with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jack> chemist109: thx will try this.
<chemist109> jack: Make a backup copy of xorg.conf first.
<chemist109> Hope he got that
<imagine> lol
<imagine> gl to him
<alan_> chemist109: I already tried this, but doesn't work.
<jack> i always make a copy ;)
<chemist109> jack: good!
<jack> but where do i find the xorg.conf again???
<chemist109> jack: /etc/X11/xorg.conf   I always do something like sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2007-05-07
<Tm_T> OutoLumo_: howdy ho
<alan_> oh, when I am using beryl and try to use transparency, the video screen got blue too
<OutoLumo_> Tm_T, howdy. Trying to find some powersettings...
<jack> k thx
<BlackBsd> how do i get "desktop effects" to work in kubuntu?
<BlackBsd> i dont see a menu
<BlackBsd> item
<^Paul^> Does anyone here know if there are feisty repositorys for beryl-svn as mentioned for edgy in this DIGG thread? http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/This_week_in_Beryl_Wall_plugin
<BlackBsd> jsut install beryl?
<chemist109> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<^Paul^> seems to me as if there are a way of using beryl at the sametime using Tv-Out.. So that one get a cube on the TV.. at this moment my background on the TV is black, meanwhile the mousecoursor is there
<BlackBsd> thanks
<^Paul^> ahh
<chemist109> Hmmm.  Not exactly what I was trying...
<^Paul^> thanks
<^Paul^> okay
<darkk^> Hello everyone. What is used as "sound system-ng" in 7.04? As far as I see, aRts is removed now.
<darkk^> Is there some standart way to forward all (almost) sound to another machine over network now?
<chemist109> darkk^: I hadn't even noticed that aRts is gone!
<Tm_T> darkk^: removed?
<darkk^> chemist109, I disabled it long long ago, but... now I have Rock-over-IP :)
<darkk^> Tm_T, I've not found it in 7.04 packagelist
<chemist109> There is a checkbox in system settings > sound system that says "Enable networked sound"
<Tm_T> darkk^: well, its there
<darkk^> Tm_T, I see now, I thought it's in kde section
<BlackBsd> how do i start the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedDriversManager from kde?
<BlackBsd> this page is blank
<chemist109> BlackBsd: Try sudo restricted-manager
<BlackBsd> thanks, i did not the the binary name
<chemist109> BlackBsd: Is it installed?
<BlackBsd> i dont know...
<BlackBsd> i just installed kubuntu
<BlackBsd> it was on ubuntu
<chemist109> I don't think it's in the default install.  sudo aptitude install restricted-manager ought to do it.
<BlackBsd> so ubuntu comes with programs, besides gnome, that kubuntu does not?
<chemist109> BlackBsd: Some of the system management apps are different and some are simply not installed between the two.
<chemist109> That didn't make a lot of sense...Let me try again.
<BlackBsd> so, soem are gnome based and not on kubuntu
<BlackBsd> i think i understane
<BlackBsd> understand
<chemist109> Some of the system management apps are different (e.g. kuser as a user manager for kde).  Some are not included by default in ubuntu.
<chemist109> kubuntu, I mean.
<BlackBsd> :-)
* chemist109 sounds like English is his second language.
* chemist109 has no second language.
<BlackBsd> how about a bluetooth program to use my bluetooth device?
<BlackBsd> i cant beleive how much easier my stuff worked as opposed to gentoo...
<sayers> it says "cannont find mime type applications/octet-stream"
<BlackBsd> i got wireless working in like 2 min..
<sayers> With everything I start up
<BlackBsd> saysers, you can use the control center, file association to fix that
<BlackBsd> under kde components
<sayers> BlackBsd: can you run me through the steps
<chemist109> BlackBsd: I believe that there is a KDE bluetooth program, but I don't have any bluetooth devices so I haven't used it.
<BlackBsd> sayers type kcontrol from the command line
<sayers> BlackBsd: Alright.
<BlackBsd> go under kde components->file association
<chemist109> BlackBsd: There's a bluetooth services section in kcontrol under internet and network.
<BlackBsd> chemist109, sweet.
<BlackBsd> i will try to see if it works
<sayers> BlackBsd: Alright
<BlackBsd> sayers; now there is a dropdown for applications
<BlackBsd> i mean application
<BlackBsd> you need to click on application
<BlackBsd> then click the add button
<BlackBsd> and set the group to be application  and the type name put "octet-stream"
<sayers> Allright BlackBsd
<BlackBsd> that message will go away
<BlackBsd> and dont worry, you dont have to associate it with any application
<Nuked> is there a channel on freenode devoted to the windows installer?
<chemist109> BlackBsd: Good job with the mimetype thing.  Have you had that problem before?  Do you know what causes it?
<BlackBsd> does anyone know how to have kubuntu, boot into a command line, as opposed to gui's
<BlackBsd> yep
<BlackBsd> i want to have to type startx to go into the gui
<^Paul^> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<chemist109> BlackBsd: I used to know, but I don't know what to do now that inittab is gone.
<^Paul^> then alt+f1 to tty1
<^Paul^> or something like that?
<BlackBsd> how about getting a listing of the dmesg durring bootup?
<khaije1> blackbsd: adjust the default runlevel to sub 5
<fdoving> BlackBsd: go to /etc/rc2.d/ rename S99kdm to K99kdm
<BlackBsd> cool.
<chemist109> ^Paul^: I think he wants it to do that every time
<BlackBsd> sayers, did that work for you?
<^Paul^> I understood that.. but that might help him a bit.. :)
<chemist109> fdoving: Duh, I should have thought of that!  Good
<BlackBsd> thanks guys, you all are helpfull
<fdoving> BlackBsd: for the dmesg, go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove quiet and splash from the argumetns for each kernel.
<GM04030276> how do you ajust the run level, i once did it in fedora but that was AGES ago!
<BlackBsd> cant i set it up so i can hit f2 for the silent/verbose?
<chemist109> GM04030276: We were just discussing that.
<fdoving> BlackBsd: actually, you don't have to do that for each kernel, do it for the line '# defoptions=quiet splash
<fdoving> '
<fdoving> BlackBsd: change that line to '# defoptions=' then run 'sudo update-grub'
<BlackBsd> fdoving, sorry, i dont understand?
<fdoving> BlackBsd: note that the # should be at the start of that line. it is read anyhow.
<BlackBsd> are you talking about the grub.conf file?
<GM04030276>    fdoving: BlackBsd: go to /etc/rc2.d/ rename S99kdm to K99kdm
<dwidmann> BlackBsd: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fdoving> BlackBsd: yes, it's name is menu.lst in ubuntu.
<BlackBsd> GM0403*  sorry i am still trying to follow the notes from above..
<BlackBsd> they are moving pretty fast... :-)
<khaije1> gm04-: have you read the init manual?
<alexander_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Cnl_Delta> hi, whats the best download manager for kubuntu feisty
<fdoving> Cnl_Delta: kget or d4x. d4x is gtk based though.
<nobuddy> ntu
<Cnl_Delta> kget it is
<nobuddy> I can't see my buddies in the buddy list. Any idea what the problem is?
<nobuddy> the buddies _are_ listed in ~/.gaim/blist.xml
<BlackBsd> GM0403*  by renaming that file, aint i just renaming that file so it dont get run?
<chemist109> BlackBsd: Yeah, putting the K in front changes it from (S)tart to (K)ill for that service.
<compilerwriter> Somehow or another my audio has gotten screwed up.  Anyone able to help me get it sorted?
<chemist109> KDM is the KDE graphical login manager
<yonkeltron> indeed
<BlackBsd> ok, so just renaming it, will boot me to a command line, where i will have to type startx
<BlackBsd> sweet, thanks
<chemist109> BlackBsd: Yeah, that's what it should do.
<BlackBsd> is there a tool that will tell me what services are on the system and what ones are starting up?
<BlackBsd> and at what runlevel
<ward_> whats a nice xml editor for linux ?
<BlackBsd> ward_ eclipse?  vim??
<dwidmann> kate seems to be a nice editor for just about anything
<Cnl_Delta> hmm how can i see what wget is downloading
<Cnl_Delta> at the terminal kget doesn't seem to say much
<chemist109> BlackBsd: You can look in the rcX.d (where X is 0 to 6) directories under /etc.
<dac_> jisao,hello
<chemist109> BlackBsd: Under Feisty, runlevels have sorta gone away.  Feisty uses upstart instead of init to start the system.
<BlackBsd> hmm, upstart..  no man upstart
<BlackBsd> is that a gui program
<BlackBsd> or a new rc system
<ward_> no i need something with hotkeys, DTD's etc ...
<chemist109> BlackBsd: Not a gui.  It's sort of like the rc system.  It uses the rc system for legacy apps.
<BlackBsd> is that a ubuntu thing or debian?
<BlackBsd> i assume there is docs on it?
<dwidmann> ubuntu, not debian
<chemist109> BlackBsd: There's documentation on the web.  You can look into /etc/event.d and see some stuff too.
<dwidmann> BlackBsd: probably some stuff to read on launchpad.net and the ubuntu wiki/community docs
<ward_> how can i check the encoding used when i create files with kate  ?
<chemist109> BlackBsd: The event.d directory is the current replacement for inittab
<dwidmann> ward_: tools -> encoding
<BlackBsd> chemist109, im not used to inittab either, i am a gentoo user.
<BlackBsd> i was used to rc-update
<BlackBsd> but i will read up on it
<BlackBsd> thatnks
<jack> chemist109: thank you! rebuild the xorg.conf and it works fine!
<dwidmann> blackbsd: should still be able to play with things with update-rc.d
<dwidmann> (If I remember correctly ...)
<chemist109> jack: You're welcome.  I'm glad it works!
<jack> ok bye bye
<K-Ryan> !adeptcrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<K-Ryan> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<BlackBsd> does anyone have beryl running?  with the wobbaly windows and such?
<K-Ryan> What's up?
<K-Ryan> You might want to try...
<K-Ryan> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<chemist109> BlackBsd: I played with Beryl for a day or two.  Everything worked and it was cool and all but it got distracting after a while.  I prefer the default ingerface
<BlackBsd> i installed it, i have the menu item, but the visuals are not running..
<ward_> dwidmann: thx
<OutoLumo_> ANyone has any ideas about my powersaver problem?
<BlackBsd> in ubuntu i selected a menu item called "desktop effects"
<dwidmann> BlackBsd: I played with it ... but I find I prefer kwin.
<BlackBsd> i think everything is installed, i must have to start a service or something
<dwidmann> BlackBsd: at the very least you probably have to restart x
<dwidmann> perhaps
<K-Ryan> Did you start Beryl?
<chemist109> BlackBsd: Start beryl-manager
<chemist109> that is, type: beryl-manager
<BlackBsd> ok, i dont have that binary, so im going to try installing beryl-kubuntu
<BlackBsd> i used adept manager, and installed beryl
<BlackBsd> and dep's
<BlackBsd> dependencies
<BlackBsd> the kubuntu install figured out i had gentoo on the system, so it named it correctly in my grub.conf file. :-)
<BlackBsd> chemist109, what program is needed to get the beryl-manager binary?
<chemist109> BlackBsd: I think just aptitude install beryl-manager
<Jacko2007> hello
<chemist109> BlackBsd: Then configure it with the gui
<Jacko2007> I got a quick question how do I sllow write access to a folder in console
<BlackBsd> thanks, it was not in adept gui..
<BlackBsd> but its comming in now
<BlackBsd> yep, got it now... sweet, thanks :-)
<BlackBsd> that would of took some time in the other distro..
<chemist109> It's in my kmenu under system
<chemist109> Be sure to get aquamarine for beryl.  This will allow you to use your native kde window decorations.
<chemist109> sudo aptitude install aquamarine
<Jacko2007> I got a quick question how do I sllow write access to a folder in console
<BlackBsd> jacko, chmod  777 ./folder
<chemist109> Jacko2007: write access for whom?  User, group, or everyone.
<BlackBsd> if you dont own it then use sudo
<Jacko2007> everyone
<BlackBsd> 777 for everyone
<linux__> hi
<chemist109> Jacko2007: or sudo chmod a+w /path/to/folder
<compilerwriter> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jacko2007> operation not permitted?
<BlackBsd> jacko2007, chmod  777 ./folder
<Jacko2007> forgot the sudo bit lol
<chemist109> Jacko2007: use sudo:   sudo chmod a+w /path/to/folder
* chemist109 thinks Jacko2007 is getting advice in stereo.
<BlackBsd> :-P
<Jacko2007> lol @ chemist lol
<BlackBsd> actually i think the a+w is different than 777
<BlackBsd> so yours is probally better
<Jacko2007> I have done 777
<raphael_> ich hab probleme
<K-Ryan> raphael_ what language?
<chemist109> BlackBsd: I've been running beryl for the last 10 minutes.  Still cool.  Still distracting :)
<BlackBsd> so a means all 'user, group, other' and w means write
<chemist109> !de | raphael
<ubotu> raphael: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<K-Ryan> damn, i was gonna give 'em the !de
<K-Ryan> but i wasnt sure if thats what he was speaking...
<PhinnFort> he was speaking very bad german, imho;)
<chemist109> I took german in high school.  I can talk about pencils and tables, but that's about it.
<K-Ryan> fluent in spanish here, but thats it
<PhinnFort> ich bin eine kartoffelkndel
<BlackBsd> chemist109, do i have to start, aquamarine?
<BlackBsd> my language is C
<K-Ryan> Okay, sorry to break up the fun but we're going to get yelled at for being offtopic =P
<PhinnFort> i know some spanish AND german;)
<chemist109> BlackBsd: Nope. just beryl-manager
<BlackBsd> :-)
* PhinnFort scurries back into the dark abyss
<K-Ryan> =P
<PhinnFort> BlackBsd: beryl-manager is really neat
<BlackBsd> what is adept notifier?
<PhinnFort> BlackBsd: it notifies about package updates
<chemist109> BlackBsd: right click the beryl-manager icon and select window decorator > aquamarine
<chemist109> BlackBsd: Yeah, I had problems with that popping out of the system tray too.
<PhinnFort> chemist109: i think it's because it's supposed to stay hidden from the tray
<PhinnFort> chemist109: it worked properly in the latest versions of beryl
<PhinnFort> for me anyways, before I switched to compiz
<BlackBsd> the icon in my task tray?
<chemist109> PhinnFort: I always had it pop up in the upper left corner of the screen.
<BlackBsd> i dont have a window decorator > menu
<PhinnFort> chemist109: me too, until a couple of beryl versions ago
<PhinnFort> BlackBsd: right clicky the red diamondy thingy?
<BlackBsd> nm i got it.
<compilerwriter> phinnFort I am having issues with my sound can you help me debug it?
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: maybe;)
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: i'm loosing my internet connection in about ~half an hour, so be quick;)
<compilerwriter> phinnfort I loaded an audiocd and it showed up on my desktop, but I can't manage to get it to play.
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: tried amarok?
<compilerwriter> I am trying it now phinnfort
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: it could be that your sound card and cd-rom isn't physically connected (there's a specific cable for it), but I'm not sure if it's needed
<PhinnFort> Engage -> Play Audio-CD, i think
<PhinnFort> (i'm on norwegian locale)
<compilerwriter> No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes.
<compilerwriter> audiocd:/Carreras Domingo Pavarotti - 01 - Il lamento di Federico %252F Carreras.wav
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: weird...
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: try opening "audiocd:/" in konqueror
<chemist109> compilerwriter: Do you have more than one optical drive?
<compilerwriter> I have two optical drives phinnfort and chemist109
<chemist109> compilerwriter: try the other one.
<compilerwriter> I have tried both drives chemist109 and phinnfort
<K-Ryan> Not getting a response in the effects channel so I'll ask quickly here.
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: did you manage to open "audiocd:/" in Konqueror?
<compilerwriter> I clicked on it and it said can not read.
<K-Ryan> Would a 1.8Ghz processor, 25MB graphics card, 512MB RAM support beryl?
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: if you go to "media:/" then?
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: depends on the GFX-card, but I believe it should
<K-Ryan> ***256MB graphics
<K-Ryan> It's a GeForce 6600
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: it runs here, same specs, only an ATI Radeon with 128mb vram
<K-Ryan> Alright then, should work here.
<K-Ryan> Thanks
<sredna> the current digikam package crashes when i try to use the 'email images' feature
<sredna> a sig 11
<PhinnFort> sredna: file a bug
<sredna> where?
<PhinnFort> bugs.launchpad.net
<PhinnFort> and bugs.kde.org
<PhinnFort> or just one place
<sredna> it is unlikely to be a kde problem
<sredna> package incompability
<compilerwriter> phinnfort it shows up as scd1 and I can open it.
<K-Ryan> alright beryl is working
<PhinnFort> sredna: how so?
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: :D
<K-Ryan> but umm the top bar of all my windows disapeared
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: can you try to rip it?
<K-Ryan> I can't X out, minimize, or move stuff
<K-Ryan> From that top bar anyway
<BlackBsd> that adept notifier claimes there are no updates needed, yet it stays on my desktop
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: alt+click?
<BlackBsd> can i get rid of it
<PhinnFort> BlackBsd: because of Beryl
<K-Ryan> Oooo
<K-Ryan> Thanks for that
<nomin> are there any developers in here that would be interested in packaging qjoypad?  It's a program that let's you emulate the mouse and keyboard with a joystick.  there is no program in the ubuntu repos that do this and the developer of qjoypad isn't working on it anymore.
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: works not just in beryl
<K-Ryan> I'm just dragging windows around right now
<K-Ryan> This is so cool...
<PhinnFort> nomin: better luck in #ubuntu-motu, i believe
<PhinnFort> nomin: but if it's abandoned i doubt it
<nomin> PhinnFort: I'll ask in there anyway.
<PhinnFort> do it;)
<nomin> I can't be the only one that uses a gamepad to emulate the mouse
<K-Ryan> And the switching things to different desktops
<K-Ryan> awesome
<compilerwriter> phinnfort k3b is trying to rip it now.
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: rather try kaudiocreator, or at least it's my personal preference;)
<compilerwriter> phinnfort I don't have it installed at moment.  I will go get it later.
<PhinnFort> ok
<compilerwriter> phinnfort actually I do have it.
<compilerwriter> will give it a shot now.
<PhinnFort> i have set it to automatically rip any audio cd's i insert
<PhinnFort> really nifty
<compilerwriter> phinnfort it gave me some crap about no encoder selected.
<compilerwriter> afk for a few seconds
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: hit alt+f2, kcontrol
<K-Ryan> Okay so how do I change the beryl theme?
<K-Ryan> I'm in theme settings but I see no "apply" button when I pick something new
<Daisuke_Ido> K-Ryan: you using emerald or aquamarine?
<K-Ryan> emerald
<Daisuke_Ido> just click on it and it should change
<compilerwriter> did that phinnfort what next
<TheDebugger> Anyone is able to get album arts on song transfered from amarok to an ipod?
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: use the beryl theme manager
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: i believe it's under "Settings" in the K-Menu
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: sound & multimedia
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: audio cd's, i believe
<K-Ryan> Lemme try that because clicking stuff in this isn't doin' it
<compilerwriter> mad it that far phinnfort
<Daisuke_Ido> PhinnFort: "emerald theme manager" and it is under settings
<PhinnFort> yeah, whatever;)
<compilerwriter> made it hat far I mean phinnfort
* PhinnFort uses compiz and kde-window-decorator
<K-Ryan> err, that's what I was in
<Daisuke_Ido> K-Ryan: and things weren't changing as you clicked on themes?
<K-Ryan> nope
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: what is the cdrom device?
<compilerwriter> I just ticked /dev/cdrom
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure you're using emerald (under choose window decorator in beryl-manager)
<BlackBsd> any windows users here.
<PhinnFort> BlackBsd: try ##windows
<K-Ryan> Unfortunately, yes =)
<aldin> how could i check k/ubuntu CD for defects from KDE/GNOME (withoud rebooting)
<K-Ryan> PhinnFort his question might be related to both
<Daisuke_Ido> BlackBsd: are you satan?  or did he just send you? :P
<compilerwriter> Phinnfort I just ticked /dev/cdrom
<K-Ryan> Just ya' know
<K-Ryan> Oh come on guys
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: does it work now?
<K-Ryan> He's obviously trying to get away from it
<Daisuke_Ido> true
<Daisuke_Ido> probably
<BlackBsd> no, i was just going to complain about it breifly.
<K-Ryan> Windows manager is beryl
<K-Ryan> Join the club
<K-Ryan> We've got jackets =)
<BlackBsd> like window focus follows the mouse,  this just isnt available in windows
<compilerwriter> phinnfort says no audio cd detected.
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: can you paste the output of "dmesg | tail" into #flood?
<K-Ryan> You know there's...
<K-Ryan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<compilerwriter> phinnfort let me try again I forgot to apply changes.
<BlackBsd> i havent used it in years, and i was exposed to vista today...   and shit, without the focus follows mouse feature, i dont see how vista is useable.
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: but it's easier for shorter pastes
<K-Ryan> I suppose
<PhinnFort> BlackBsd: you poor thing;)
<compilerwriter> phinnfort will be pasting in a second
<Daisuke_Ido> BlackBsd: i'm so sorrt
<BlackBsd> actually, i can see why windows ppl get artheritis now
<PhinnFort> noone should be exposed to vista for more that a couple of hours at a time
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, too
<PhinnFort> BlackBsd: lol
<BlackBsd> so many right click milage
<K-Ryan> I know why I'm going to have arthritis
<K-Ryan> Ever been to www.clickclickclick.com ?
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: yeah, and we have kmouse
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> !info kmouse
<ubotu> Package kmouse does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<K-Ryan> Let's just say the US had a good 10k clicks from me during one of the rounds...
<PhinnFort> or something
<K-Ryan> PhinnFort it detects repeted clicks if the timing is the same
<PhinnFort> !info kmousetool
<K-Ryan> My friend tried it
<compilerwriter> just pated it phinnfort
<PhinnFort> well, add some randomization
<ubotu> kmousetool: KDE mouse manipulation tool for the disabled. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 70 kB, installed size 348 kB
<K-Ryan> Yeah yeah, but I don't wanna get caught.
<BlackBsd> k-ryan, rofl, that site is funny
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: are you sure there's a cdrom in the drive?
<K-Ryan> Someone added 50 million clicks for Denmark...
<PhinnFort> lol
<K-Ryan> Took about a day, but they got caught
<BlackBsd> and the US is 21st...
<K-Ryan> There are different rounds
<PhinnFort> hehe, we're 13th
<PhinnFort> norway
<K-Ryan> The one I played we were constantly 3rd and 2nd eventually
<BlackBsd> ppl have lots of time on their hands
<BlackBsd> how bout scripting it ot click there??
<K-Ryan> I spent about an hour just doing that one night
<PhinnFort> or scripting it to submit
<K-Ryan> It was 12:30-1:30 and I was bored
<K-Ryan> My friend was over too
* PhinnFort needs to look into how it submits clicks
<K-Ryan> So him, my brother, and me all did that
<compilerwriter> phinnfort I was sure there was one in the drive, but I guess k3b kicked the drive open
<K-Ryan> Anyways...
<compilerwriter> lol
<PhinnFort> "<FONT size="2"><B>Please note:</B> This site is not suitable for using scripts. If you use scripts then<BR>you will be banned, and your country's results may be subject to penalty.<BR><EM>Play fair and have fun!</EM></FONT>"
<BlackBsd> http://news.yahoo.com/photo/070506/481/8987ce214cae465496bd081c74692131   ewww,  NSFW
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: ;)
<BlackBsd> i feel sick
<BlackBsd> some of thoes butts are saggin to the floor
<compilerwriter> phinnfort btw k3b says it successfully ripped the cd.  Should I not be able to just play the damned things though?
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: try playing it again?
<hyper_ch> what's the best way to run a manual fsck on the /-partition?
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: a livecd
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: i'm not sure if the initrd contains enough to run it
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: then I'm downloading the livecd now
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: but you could try to pass "init=/bin/sh" to the kernel
<compilerwriter> phinnfort amorak still can't play it.
<PhinnFort> :(
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: you know, I just re-setup my computer yesterday - so I formated the /-partition... but upon first boot it made a check and fsck died with some errors or something
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: doesn't sound good
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: didn't it drop you to a root shell?
<PhinnFort> it should do that, afaik
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: well, everhing seems to run fine
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: nope, it rebooted
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: well, then it probably fixed it
<compilerwriter> well thanks for trying phinnfort
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: just wanna run it manually to check :)
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: I just rip my music
<hyper_ch> compilerwriter: what do you try to do?
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: well, a livecd is the easiest
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: will do so
<hyper_ch> 30% downloaded :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<tdn> Does anyone use LUKS for encrypted disks/swap? I get this error when trying to do a luksFormat: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/P525.html
<Graham> Hey guys, what's the kubuntu-desktop package and what does it do? I'm wanting to remove KPPP and KNetworkManager because I don't use them and it want sot remove that too.
<hyper_ch> tdn: I use dm-crypt/LUKS partitions
<Sanne> Graham: it's just a metapackage
<PhinnFort> Graham: it just makes sure you have all the default KDE packages
<PhinnFort> */Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> Graham: just delete it until next distro upgrade (to gutsy)
<PhinnFort> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<Sanne> Graham: it means it depends on a lot of stuff that gets installed automatically, but contains no programm itself
<K-Ryan> Gutsy Gibbon?
<Sanne> Graham: install it again when you upgrade
<hyper_ch> tdn: no clue... for me it runs just fine
<K-Ryan> These names are getting stranger and stranger...
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> http://www.impendingdoom.com/
<tdn> hyper_ch, ok :(
* hyper_ch wonders whether to upgrade to gutsy :)
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: maybe a tad bit early?;)
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: been using feisty since herd3... I liked the daily updates :)
<PhinnFort> well, I kind of miss them too
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: that just made me feel it is being worked on :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> but my desktop is so well-working now, so I don't feel like breaking anything;)
<hyper_ch> except for the one kernel update that rendered my wifi unusable :)
<PhinnFort> lol
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: well, making a bug report (wasn't the only one) and less than 24h later it was fixed
<LordAnakin> Good night!
<K-Ryan> G'night LordAnakin
<hyper_ch> I think the the problem was from 2.6.20-11 to -12
<hyper_ch> good night LordAnakin
<hyper_ch> every week I discover a new cool app :) last week it was htop... this week it is apt-file :)
<Karti> Hi again, is there a way to view disk sizes using the GUI, as in My Computer in Windows?
<hyper_ch> Karti: qtparted
<hyper_ch> Karti: but I prefer "df -l"
* hansen needs feisty upgrade support :-/
<frojnd> hello there
<hyper_ch> hansen: what kind of support?
<hansen> I ran the upgrade wizard, but it crashed half way through
<hyper_ch> !backport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> hansen: and now?
<hansen> after that I ran dpkg --configure -a
<hansen> and then adept_manager a few times more
<navid> Hey
<Karti> hyper_ch: df -l is perfect - cheers
<frojnd> how can I change resolution to 1240*1024 cause there is no that kinda option in my xorg.conf even though that resolution is recommended to my monitor...
<hansen> and it seems that the system is upgraded to feisty
<hansen> but I didn't dare to reboot yet
<hyper_ch> Karti: qtparted would be the partitioner for qt and also display sizes... but I think it's overkill to check the sizes :)
<Sanne> Karti: also try df -h
<freshmeat> Guys -- I installed KDE a while ago on Gnome, but want it removed now.
<freshmeat> How would this be possible?
<hansen> any idea what the upgrade wizard is doing in the "clean up" step?
<hansen> because it surely didn't get to that part
<hansen> any way to run that step manually?
<hyper_ch> hansen: it deletes stuff that was added during the install... that's normal
<hyper_ch> hansen: do you have ubuntu on a cd for re-install?
<hyper_ch> freshmeat: how did you install it?
<hansen> I have an edgy CD, but didn't care to make a feisty one
<frojnd> I wanna have resolution: 1280 x 1024  how can I do that in xorg ?'
<hyper_ch> hansen: well, in case the pc won't come up again you can re-install :) that's why I asked :)
<freshmeat> hyper_ch: I downloaded it from konsole.
<intelikey> freshmeat check /var/log/dpkg.log and find the list of packages that installed with kde
<hansen> I'm backing up /home now before rebooting, and if it's dead I can burn a CD on my laptop
<hyper_ch> hansen: or you could download the feisty cd just to be sure :)
<hyper_ch> hansen: you don't have /home on a seperate partition?
<Karti> Sanne: -f is better as it simplifies it more - cheers
<hansen> hyper_ch: no, not anymore -- I have a backup HD instead that I just tar stuff to
<Sanne> Karti: cool
<hyper_ch> hansen: why tar?
<hansen> because it does incremental backups. better backup software would be welcome of course
* chemist109 uses rsync to backup with.
<intelikey> freshmeat depending on your setup.  subdir maybe.
* hyper_ch uses rsync and hardlinks to have snapshot-style backups :)
<hyper_ch> hansen
<intelikey> hyper_ch can't hardlink accross fs's tho
<hansen> anyway, I just want to know if there is leftover stuff from the upgrade filling up my hd because I didn't get thru the clean up step
<frojnd> I wanna have resolution: 1280 x 1024  how can I do that in xorg ?'
<hyper_ch> hansen: you can have a look at my backup script :) fairly simply but (I think) effectiv
<hyper_ch> hansen: dunno about that clean up step.. I only upgraded one machine from edgy to feisty and that worked out-of-the-box
<dwidmann> frojnd: you can do that by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", make sure to select 1280x1024 when you're at that part
<hansen> it still puzzles me why the upgrade failed to horribly. I upgraded my wife's laptop without any problems at all. Only major diff is that her laptop is x86 and my desktop is x86_64
<frojnd> dwidmann: any other option, cause when I do that my keybord gets all messed up, I tryed that a few times but I don't wanna to do it again..
<dwidmann> frojnd: well, yes and no at the same time
<frojnd> gimme yes dwidmann
<hyper_ch> hmm, is truecrypt in automatix?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<intelikey> >>> modprobe: WARNING: Error inserting genrtc (/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/kernel/drivers/char/genrtc.ko): Device or resource busy
<dwidmann> frojnd: you can back up your xorg.conf, run that, and then modify your backup to be like the new with regards to the resolution and leaving everything else alone
<dwidmann> frojnd: then of course, restore the modified backup
<dwidmann> (full path to the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<intelikey> why would "ntpdate pool.ntp.org"   cause that ^ ?
<hyper_ch> LjL: do you know the answer?
<frojnd> dwidmann: even if I leve everythih else alone, my keybord won't recognize ...
<frojnd> live*
<enotee> whats the best app to synch a palm treo 650
<LjL> hyper_ch: no, and if i knew i wouldn't tell you. there is an automatix channel if you still want to use it despite sanity. there are encryption programs available in the repos.
<hyper_ch> enotee: tried kpilot?
<intelikey> i checked  /usr/sbin/ntpdate   it's ELF 32-bit LSB executable   so it shouldn't be calling modprobe i wouldn't think.
<intelikey> anyone ?
<hyper_ch> LjL: have I said I want to use it? I just wondered whether it's in automatix... because someone had it in some repos and I just wondered what those might be as I have quite a few...
<kiwi__> does anyone know how to configure kmail for hotmail
<kiwi__> ??
<hansen> intelikey: genrtc.ko sounds like "Real Time Clock" to me
<intelikey> hansen yes  but why is modprobe being called ?
* alen34532 is away (auto-away after 15mins of inactivity) - (05:19 pm)
<hansen> intelikey: strace -f ntpdate ...
<intelikey> Package udev is not installed
<hyper_ch> has k3b problems in feisty?
<LjL> hyper_ch: don't know about any repository, but a .deb for Ubuntu is available straight from their site
<hyper_ch> LjL: thx
<K-Ryan> Hey guys my panel thing isn't working.
<K-Ryan> Let me explain...
<hyper_ch> hmmm, k3b is pressing my computer very hard and a lot of disk access is performed but I don't see any progress bar so the like
<K-Ryan> I've got Beryl running and if I scroll over stuff, it shows the preview like normal. But if I click on the name of the window, the window doesn't pop up.
<intelikey> hansen  what am i looking for?   no mention of modprobe in there
<K-Ryan> Did I mess something up with Beryl?
<Admiral_Chicago> kiwi__: might want to check the documentation for kmail
<hansen> intelikey: does it open any funny devices?
<intelikey> no not really
<intelikey> no devices at all
<intelikey> only a few config files and lib or three
<hansen> intelikey: my system doesn't have that genrtc module loaded, even after running ntpdate
<intelikey> module name is   rtc
<hansen> lsmod|grep rtc says nothing
<intelikey> so why does this system load it ?    and that's the command being called,  i dubble checked.    "ntpdate pool.ntp.org"
<intelikey> try    "hwclock --systohc "   si if it loads it ?
<Lars_G> Question, is kde 4 svn daily pull somehow easier to compile on Feisty? I mean, are the qt4 libraries and dev files for example kde 4 ready? so that I don't suffer as much making a compiling setup?
<onlineapps> hey, anyone know if kde desktop sharing can create a java server like winvnc
<intelikey> that's it   got it.    there was a function defined that called a   hwclock command if the update was successful....    ok sorry to trubble you.
<Lars_G> the server is still afaik a simple vnc server onlineapps
<intelikey> hansen ^   ty.
<Lars_G> what the other "creates" is an http server with an html file inside with the Java VNC client embedded in it.
<onlineapps> Lars_G: problem is, not all the computers I use to connect to my desktop have a vnc client
<onlineapps> Lars_G: how do I do that?
<Lars_G> which should not be TOO hard to make with kde's Personal File Server
<Lars_G> Basically you need to find the APPLET java client, it might/should come with a html example on how to embed it in a page.
<onlineapps> APPLET client for what?
<Lars_G> you could then for example create a kde PFS, copy the html and .jar files there in a dir, and use it from there
<Lars_G> VNC
<onlineapps> ok
<hansen> intelikey: hwclock works and did not cause any rtc module to be loaded
<Lars_G> Ok I gtg now. sigh, see you all latter
<K-Ryan> See ya'
<intelikey> hansen it does on this system.    that's what was doing it.    i  modprobe -r rtc ;whclock --systohw    and bang. there's the error message again.
<hansen> strange
<intelikey> s/;wh/;hw/
<hansen> what kind of system is it?
<intelikey> the module gets inserted ok but it errors trying the other module first  "genrtc"
<intelikey> kind ?    hw specs ?   or sw ?
<hansen> mine is "2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Tue Mar 13 22:06:20 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux" -- until a few minutes when it hopefully is able to reboot into feisty :)
<chemist109> intelikey: can you blacklist genrtc?
<hansen> I was thinking hw -- maybe you have some funny rtc device?
<intelikey> chemist109 could. but easier to add rtc to the /etc/modules and be done with it.
<intelikey> hansen yeah.   box is 12 years old.
<chemist109> intelikey: Yes, but will it still try to insert genrtc first?
<intelikey> chemist109 no.
<stealthy> Alrighty, is it possible to share files over cat5 cable with a windows desktop?
<stealthy> I did it with my desk/lap with both windows, but not sure how to go about it with one on linux
<intelikey> hansen we were also comparing apples and bananas there.  you are running 64 bit
<hansen> right
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<PhinnFort> stealthy: crossover cable?
<stealthy> pretty much
<manta> http://youtube.com/watch?v=IHsGlV2k3aM
<PhinnFort> stealthy: tried "File Sharing"?
<PhinnFort> :P
<manta> http://youtube.com/watch?v=IHsGlV2k3aM
<intelikey> manta don't do that.
<stealthy> PhinnFort, uhm... where is it on this?
<stealthy> I know wher eon windows
<PhinnFort> stealthy: System Settings -> File Sharing
<stealthy> SMB and NFS? samba an dnetwork file system?
<PhinnFort> samba would work with Windows, yes
<K-Ryan> PhinnFort, not that I want to get rid of you, but didn't you have to leave in a half hour about an hour ago? =P
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: I managed to evade the school-wide disconnect;)
* PhinnFort has 1337 skills
<K-Ryan> Nice =P
<PhinnFort> ;)
<sayers> The Docking Tray is really long , can I make it auto-shorten its self some how
<PhinnFort> sayers: you mean kicker?
<intelikey> sayers suto hide some of it's apps
<PhinnFort> right click on it, and customize
<intelikey> PhinnFort i think he's talking about systray in kicker
<intelikey> same answer    right click
<sayers> intelikey: Suo
<PhinnFort> sayers: you can make the whole kicker bigger/higher, so they go double up
<sayers> suto*?
<sayers> PhinnFort, Over where the time is...
<sayers> PhinnFort: Made it bigger and that worked
<PhinnFort> ;)
<intelikey> sayers  you can also set it to hide select apps   "like windows does"
<ijacek> why add this channel to gaim ? :)
* intelikey feels like he should go wash his hands for typing that.
<PhinnFort> intelikey: but why hide them?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<wayl> en espaol alguien
<PhinnFort> !es | wayl
<ubotu> wayl: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> PhinnFort why have a systray at all is my answer
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> intelikey: for easy and combined access to my life
<PhinnFort> rss-feeds, mails, konversation, msn/kopete, etc.
<wayl> como entro a ese #ubuntu-es soy nuevo en irc
<sayers> intelikey: If I tell it to hide I loose the whole bar...
<intelikey> not easer to go all the way to that point than just clicking the desktop and sellecting what you want....    "blackbox thinking..."
<PhinnFort> wayl: click on the blue text
<wayl> ya de di
<PhinnFort> intelikey: well, I don't want to click just to see if someone mentioned me on irc, if amarok is playing, if I got mail, if i got news, etc.
<PhinnFort> systray is good, imho;)
<sayers> It is the way of being able to do everything while seeing nothing
<wayl> ok ... thanks
<PhinnFort> sayers: configure systray, not kicker
<intelikey> PhinnFort well.  i don't want part of my screen cluttered with "what i consider" useless junk, either.    but that's why it's linux.    it's all about choices.     default is only the first step on the long road to "right"    for each individual
<PhinnFort> intelikey: agreed;)
<sayers> PhinnFort: where?
<PhinnFort> sayers: I don't know how you
<PhinnFort> 've set it up, but I hover my mouse over, and a handle appears that I click, and select Configure Systray
<intelikey> now if i used kicker    i would probably use systray too
* PhinnFort just discovered kdialog --passivepopup "lol" 5
<intelikey> :)
<PhinnFort> will be much (ab)used in the future
<compilerwriter> phinnfort you have any more ideas on my sound issue?
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: did you manage to play the ripped songs with amarok?
<compilerwriter> no phinnfort I did not.
<intelikey> compilerwriter is it the same issue you have been having ?    /me thinks back about a month
<tdn> How do I get the restricted ATI drivers to work in Kubuntu Feisty? I heard that it should be easy to do now....
<PhinnFort> tdn: in Ubuntu, not sure if it's as easy in KUbuntu
<compilerwriter> I don't know intelikey if it is or not.  I have managed to get sound working since then. but now it is gone again.
<intelikey> compilerwriter hmmm sounds like the same.   what did you do to get it to work ?
<PhinnFort> !find kscd
<ubotu> Found: kscd
<PhinnFort> !info kscd
<ubotu> kscd: audio CD player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 417 kB, installed size 900 kB
<intelikey> have you looked into redoing that ?
<compilerwriter> I have no clue what finally got it working intelikey?  It just did.
<intelikey> oh....
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: can you play any kind of sound?
<tdn> PhinnFort, hmm... Why should it not be easy in KDE too?
<compilerwriter> I have no sound whatever phinnfort
<PhinnFort> tdn: because they have to write separate tools to handle it
<sayers> PhinnFort: it says configure panel
<PhinnFort> sayers: don't right click
<PhinnFort> sayers: do you have a handle left of the systray?
<sayers> ah I see that
<intelikey> compilerwriter care to pastebin   "" lshw ;cat /proc/asound/cards  ;ls -l /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp*  ""     i'll see if i notice anything.
<ijacek> -msg
<ijacek> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> jackie what do ya need
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<K-Ryan> That's new
<K-Ryan> What's APT?
<intelikey> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<intelikey> :)
<compilerwriter> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19698/
<intelikey> k looking
<K-Ryan> Err, right
<K-Ryan> Alright well I think I'm headed to Windows for now.
<K-Ryan> Deus Ex Game of The Year Edition is calling my name
<K-Ryan> See ya' guys
<compilerwriter> If I wanted to just backup and do a fresh install I would just back up my home directory and go from there would I not?
<intelikey> compilerwriter   groups | grep audio
<compilerwriter> intelikey keith adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<intelikey> compilerwriter correct.   about the backup.      but if you have setup any special configs in /etc you might want to save a copy to your home first
<Graham> Especially config for hardware that's a bitch to setup.
<compilerwriter> I have xdmcp set up, but that could be fairly easily redone, and I can't remember which files I need to mess with anyway.
<compilerwriter> Something with the xorg configs I believe.
<intelikey> compilerwriter can you hear anything if you   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp    (should be white noise)    use ^c   [crtl] +C   to  kill that
<compilerwriter> no such file or directory intelikey
<intelikey> which ?
#kubuntu 2007-05-08
<intelikey>  /dev/dsp is there according to your pastebin    382 crw-rw---- 1 root audio  14, 3 2007-05-07 16:04 /dev/dsp
<NOT_guru> question ( new to linux )  does compiz / beryl work in KDE ( kubuntu )
<wayl> s
<NOT_guru> and is it a pain to do in kubuntu?   ubuntu was far too easy to switch to beryl
<intelikey> compilerwriter note you might need to hit the space bar before a line wiht / at the beginning....
<intelikey> irc clients use / as command indicator
<intelikey> !compiz | NOT_guru
<ubotu> NOT_guru: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ijacek> Beryl work on ubuntu :) or kubuntu
<intelikey> !beryl | NOT_guru
<ubotu> NOT_guru: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> compilerwriter  ?
<compilerwriter> no noise intelikey
<NOT_guru> thankyou intelikey,  my question was more geared towards ease of install  but I will read up tonight as I prefer KDE
<NOT_guru> thanks anyways
<intelikey> compilerwriter was the error message a typo  ?
<NOT_guru> try to have a good eve all
<compilerwriter> intelikey I must have made a typo to get the error message
<intelikey> ok.
<patricia> hi
<wayl> paraflejix
<intelikey> compilerwriter   you can  run the white noise generator again and while it runs check  speaker wiring/power/volume    it should be outputing  according to the pastebin.    maybe something is muted.    notice that the  "PCM" is the device you are using there.     so check it's volume setting and the master
<patricia> un canal spanish?
<wayl> patricia #kubuntu-es
<wayl> ahi me mandaron a mi
<juanfran> no tas mal
<ubuntu> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> compilerwriter make sure nothing has unplugged the speakers..    (assumes external speakers)
<ubuntu> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<juanfran> no funciona ese canal
<wayl> juanfran
<patricia> gracias willi
<ubuntu> What are the initials for spanish
<ubuntu> ???
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> haha ^
<ubuntu> thx ^^
<ubuntu> im not spanish <33 but anyways
<patricia> kubuntu-es
<LjL> or you could just type
<LjL> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> =/
<intelikey> es = EspaAol  @ ubuntu
<compilerwriter> intelikey kmix I get noise when i move the sliders.
<compilerwriter> speakers are connected.
<compilerwriter> I have turned everything up on output intelikey.  I should be blasted out by now I would think.
<intelikey> compilerwriter ok you can kill the "white noise generator,"   and adjust the kmix.  then in system settings > sound*   make the output is alsa and restart the sound system.
<intelikey> s/sound system/sound server/
<compilerwriter> In the switches I turned on the the 3d control switch.  Now I seem to have some white noise.
<intelikey> you are getting there.    keep playing with it.  you'll get it the way you want it.
<compilerwriter> though it appears to just be white noise from the speakers themselves as I still have it with the generator turned off.
<compilerwriter> I selected ALSA instead of autodetect.
<intelikey> yes
<compilerwriter> Then when I hit reply it restarted the sound generator.
<intelikey> no there should be a button
<intelikey> to "restart the sound server"
<intelikey> or check box.
<intelikey> i'm not looking at it.  just running on RAM
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<compilerwriter> It restarts it when you hit the apply button intelikey.  A little box pops up and says it is restarting it.
<compilerwriter> I got a progress bar and everything.
<intelikey> compilerwriter also you can use the other tab in that window to  "test" the sound server
<mike__908> Could someone tell me the diffrences between haskell and clean?
<intelikey> compilerwriter ok.   you are probably using a newer version than i have seen.
<compilerwriter> intelikey the test button yielded no sound.
<intelikey> compilerwriter hmmm.
* intelikey ervisits the pastebin
<compilerwriter> I am 34% of the way through the feisty iso download.  I am getting perturbed by this.
* compilerwriter wonders if it is the soundblaster card I have that is causing all the fuss.
<ubuntu> is there some driver to enable the 5.1 speaker in ubuntu?
<DerekS> does anyone know how to convert gaim logs to kopete logs?
<compilerwriter> DerekS I have no clue how one would do that.  I use gaim anyway.
<DerekS> compilerwriter: :)
<DerekS> i odn't feel like writing a parser
<DerekS> what do you use instead of beagle?
<compilerwriter> I have never used beagle.  What is it?
<ubuntu> Can we download photoshop for kubuntu or i have to run it with wine?
<DerekS> desktop search
<compilerwriter> ubuntu you would have to do it with wine if you can't do what you need to with the gimp I suppose.
<intelikey> hmmmm compilerwriter you don't have a   crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 4 May  1 02:40 /dev/snd/hwC0D0      not sure you need it with that hard ware, but it is a point you can test.      beyond that i'm at a loss...    if you can find crimsun or nalioth   one of them might be able to put a fingure on it for you.
<ubuntu> a dont like gimp =(
<ubuntu> DO NOT WANT
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> anyway
<compilerwriter> What are you proposing intelikey?
<intelikey> compilerwriter if you talk to either of them.  point them to that pastebin...
<intelikey> proposing    sudo mknod /dev/snd/hwC0D0 c 116 4
<intelikey> and restart the sound server.
<compilerwriter> ok made it now how do I restart the sound server from konsole?
<compilerwriter> man mknod
<intelikey> i'm sure they will want at least that information   <http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19698/plain/>
<RawSewage> I installed Ubuntu on my Kubuntu to test it.  Now how do I uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<verma> how do I make sure that whenever I start an application it always start at a different desktop .. lets say like desktop 4
<RawSewage> anyone know how I can uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> verma start the app.  then in the upper left corner click the little icon > advanced settings > something....   at the bottom of that menu.
<intelikey> RawSewage sudo apt-get remove gconf*
<verma> intelikey, alright .. let me check that
<RawSewage> intelikey, ty
<intelikey> RawSewage i'm not sure it will get all the apps/libs   but it will get darn'd close
<RawSewage> ok
<intelikey> might want to follow up with deborphan
<RawSewage> I wonder why  sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop doesnt work
<galathalion> anyone got a nice apache-howto? ;)
<RawSewage> never heard of deborphan.  I'll try that
<intelikey> cause it's only a meta package.  all it does is depends on all the stuff.  so removing it removes onlt the meta package RawSewage
<RawSewage> ok
<sayers> Where do I get the "MAD Mp3 decoding library" for K3B
* intelikey runs       sudo while deborphan | grep [a-z]  ;do apt-get remove `deborphan` ;done          feel free to use that code..... :)
<RawSewage> what does that code do
<intelikey> !libmad0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmad0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbgunz> I have to reinstall Windows. I know for a fact this is going to destroy grub. How do I recover? is there a good link on the process?
<intelikey> loops over removing anything deborphan reports as no longer needed
<RawSewage> should I use that to help remove Ubuntu
<intelikey> !grub | vbgunz
<ubotu> vbgunz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vbgunz> intelikey: thank you very much!
<stdin> hidie-ho all
<ijacek> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> !find libmad | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: Found: libmad0, libmad0-dev, libmad-ocaml, libmad-ocaml-dev
<ijacek> !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> sayers not real sure if one of those is what you need or not.   see the infonode on mp3 also
<MonaLeilani> Hi, I'm having problems with Kdevelop
<compilerwriter> crimsun are you around
<MonaLeilani> I have a .cpp file for CS class I need to run
<MonaLeilani> but it won't let me run it, it's complaining about automake and friends and such
<intelikey> !be | MonaLeilani
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !b-e | MonaLeilani
<ubotu> MonaLeilani: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<MonaLeilani> Dev-C++ never gave me such problems
<stdin> MonaLeilani: sound like you need automake and autoconf installed
<aaron> im trying to install ubuntu to my alienware area51 m5500 and i get the error: screens found but none have a usuable configuration? can someone please help me
<MonaLeilani> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> this is NOT my month.
<compilerwriter> ctcp naliaoth time
<Alen> I dl'd 64bit Kubuntu V7.04 burnt the ISO, and it keeps freezing when I try to install it, when it loads all I see is a small mouse cursor and a light blue screen and it does not move forward from that screen. And the whole setup takes a good 20 minutes to get too, it runs very slow if anyone has an answer please PM me or answer here
<stdin> aaron: try reconfiguring the X server "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<intelikey> !b-e | MonaLeilani if you install build-essential as this page would explain
<ubotu> MonaLeilani if you install build-essential as this page would explain: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Daisuke_Ido> this is what i get to holding on to hard drives for as long as i do
<aaron> ok ill try brb...
<MonaLeilani> okay, will do that
<Daisuke_Ido> 200gb's dying on me :\  fortunately i got everything off of it.  barely.  required a lot of burning and shuffling :(
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido what are you on about ?
<Daisuke_Ido> hard drives and their ephemeral nature :(
<MonaLeilani> once I install it, what else do I do?
<compilerwriter> nalioth are you about?
<intelikey> MonaLeilani try what you were doing again.
<Daisuke_Ido> good news: payday's friday, and i can get a good deal on a 500gb drive
<intelikey> compilerwriter might ask in their regular hang-out   #ubuntu   as well
<kristjan_> theoretical question - will installing feisty beta and then updating it result in same system as installing feisty final version?
<intelikey> kristjan_ theoretical answer,  yes
<aaroncampbell> I'm on Kubuntu Feisty (7.04), and java can't seem to see my print service.  Has anyone else had this problem?  I get "No Print Service Found." when I try to print.  I tried in jedit and Zend Studio.  I also tried using Sun Java 5 from the repos, and the java that comes with Zend Studio.  Any Ideas?
<MonaLeilani> "There is no makefile in this directory and no configure script for this project. Run automake and friends and configure first?"
<kristjan_> intelikey: and what about dist-upgrade?
<nalioth> compilerwriter: hi
<intelikey> kristjan_ actual answer to your hypothetical Q,  if you upgrade both with the same repos enabled they should turn out the same system
<compilerwriter> hello nalioth.
<MonaLeilani> ::gnashes teeth:: and I was told kdevelop was the best to use..
<compilerwriter> intelikey says you may be able to solve my sound issues
<kristjan_> intelikey: so there is absolutely no reason to prefer clean install over upgrading edgy?
<N6REJ> evening all
<compilerwriter> nalioth http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19698/
<MonaLeilani> I almost want to pay $30 for MS C++ Express Edition
<intelikey> kristjan_ that was not mentioned in your theory above ^
<intelikey> kristjan_  "<kristjan_> theoretical question - will installing feisty beta and then" <<< edgy not mentioned.
<compilerwriter> nalioth my sound is kaputt and intelikey swears that you can fix it.
* intelikey swore not.
<kristjan_> I could think of one reason why I would like feisty clean install - to try out jfs (filesystem)
<nalioth> people who swear aren't very social  :P
<MonaLeilani> I installed kdevelop and all its dependencies and then I installed build_essential and it's still doing the same thing
<intelikey> :)
<MonaLeilani> I just want to execute a simple program, not configure the crap out of it
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<Alonea> jlilly: hello again. Have you finished downloading the file yet and had a chance to try it?
<MonaLeilani> anyone? someone?
<intelikey> MonaLeilani the message you last posted was that the app was instructing you to run "automake" and configure something.... have you even tried what the app said do ?
<s0undt3ch> I installed network-manager-openvpn, I see the submenu but that does not open anything
<MonaLeilani> Yes
<nalioth> compilerwriter: i suggest you wait until crimsun is active.  i don't see anything there.
<stdin> MonaLeilani: if you just want to compile something simple, just use gcc on the command line
<MonaLeilani> It just added a lot of files to the directory and then did nothing
<MonaLeilani> gcc?
<compilerwriter> thanks nalioth
<MonaLeilani> I'
<MonaLeilani> ll try it
<intelikey> MonaLeilani yes gcc   which kdevelope and build-essential both depend on.     gcc = the Gnu C Compiler
<MonaLeilani> hmm, weird
<MonaLeilani> this file worked in dev-c++ on windows
<intelikey> back in  10111110   or there about.
<MonaLeilani> Meh.. looks like I have to go back to school
<MonaLeilani> It's complaining about the namespace.. meh.
<Daisuke_Ido> time to run
<MonaLeilani> hmm
<MonaLeilani> there's gcc and g++
<MonaLeilani> does gcc only do c files?
<vbgunz> I keep getting an error from trying to print a page from Konqueror direct to PDF. Where can I post an image?
<MonaLeilani> I know c++ is c with formal object and class stuff
<sayers> I LIKE JAVA
<stdin> MonaLeilani: gcc will do c++
<stdin> MonaLeilani: as long as you have g++ installed (I think)
<MonaLeilani> heh
<MonaLeilani> g++ wasn't installed
<MonaLeilani> sayers: me too, I learned Java first and now I'm learning c++ :O
<stdin> MonaLeilani: doesn't build essential-install that?
<MonaLeilani> Not sure, lemme check
<sayers> I have to learn it myself, not in highschool yet. And even if I was they are teaching VB [which sucks]  and VB sucks. Plus VB just plain sucks and will not help at all in the real market.
<stdin> MonaLeilani: yeah, build-essential depends on g++
<sayers> It teaches you poor concepts and bad syntax-es
<vbgunz> I cannot print to PDF. anyone know why?
<MonaLeilani> heh
<Alonea> vbgunz: wait, print to pdf? as in convert to PDF? which program?
<andrewkk> i think i'm going to go crazy. why do my iwconfig settings not last more than a minute or two?
<vbgunz> Alonea: I have Konqueror open. I then print to PDF *but* it never goes through.
<biovore> if you app uses the kde print subsystem.. you can print to a pdf, its just a different printer.
<lettuce> hello
<khaije1> that's a standard feature in kde
<lettuce> I need to mount my other partitions. what whould I do?
<sayers> Are ther any super cool Presentations made for advertising why linux is better. Presentations are OpenOffices Power Point\
<Alonea> vbgunz: well, don't know much about that, but OpenOffice will export to a PDF directly. I think KOffice does too.
<vbgunz> I am trying to print out a page on the ubuntu wiki on grub
<stdin> !mount | lettuce
<ubotu> lettuce: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<khaije1> they use different libs (I think) so even if one does work tey the another
<Alonea> vbgunz: ok...but pdf isn't a printer, its a file format. I thought print to pdf would made a pdf of the webpage.
<vbgunz> if I print to postscript, it's ok BUT trying to print to PDF does not work. I'll post the error: Abnormal process termination (gs -q -dSAFER -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=$out{/home/victor/print.pdf} -sPAPERSIZE=a4 -c .setpdfwrite -f '/tmp/kde-victor/kdeprint_5O0CIbQ8' ).
<DerekS> so what does everyone here use for desktop search
<ciacon_> hi there... where can I find a guide howto install tor?
<MonaLeilani> screw it, I'm going back to Netbeans
<Alonea> vbgunz: ah, ok. you didn't say there was an error so I was confused as to what you were talking about. Also, just in case anyone complains or if you didn't know, large pastes goto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org.
<lettuce> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Daisuke_Ido> is ext2 suitable for use with media storage?
<vbgunz> hmm, unchecking everything under the HTML tab before printing to PDF seems to work
<Daisuke_Ido> there's not a lot of activity besides reads on the drive, and occasional writes to add new media to long-term storage
<lettuce> !diskmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lettuce> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Dragnslcr> Can Fesity read NTFS drives out of the box, or do I need to install drivers for it?
<lettuce> fiesty ca
<lettuce> I think it can
<vbgunz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dragnslcr> I just need to get around to pulling the SATA drive out of my Windows box so I can get some files off of it
<vbgunz> Dragnslcr: you can mount a Windows drive read only or use the the ntfs-3g software to read and write
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I knew it needs extra drivers at least for writing. I only need to be able to read from it
<Daisuke_Ido> yeaj, it can read natively
<Dragnslcr> Nice
<Dragnslcr> Thanks
<MonaLeilani> HAHA! Netbeans works. Kdevelop didn't. :o
<vbgunz> Does Feisty really mount a Windows drive out of the box now? I wouldn't know I've done it manually a long time ago :(
<Daisuke_Ido> vbgunz: updated to feisty on my laptop and it sees the windows partition with no problems
<d_> holasss
<ar53n> Yo , i just installed mozilla plugin gnash but i cant watch youtube video and the few flash i can see are all pixeled
<ar53n> kinda...
<ar53n> Know how i can fix that? Or do you know another flash player for mozilla that works better?
<beth> Hi, I am a Ubuntu-newbie and try to get wireless PCMCIA going. Does someone have experience with wireless prism2_cs/orinoco_cs?
<lettuce> I'm trying to edit the contents of /etc/fstab but i can't delete anything. How do I delete stuff?
<LinkCanabico> ar53n on fedora there is a macromedia repository wich has a plugin called flash-plugin
<LinkCanabico> i supose kubuntu has the same
<beth> lettuce, you might need to start your editor with sudo to get edit-rights
<Daisuke_Ido> ar53n: flashplayer-nonfree
<Daisuke_Ido> of flashplugin-nonfree
<Daisuke_Ido> i forget which
<Admiral_Chicago> the second one
<Ireclan> So...Ummm...I have a question about Konqueror...
<Ireclan> Does it do the whole "home page" thing?
<RawSewage> what
<Ireclan> Can you specify a home page with Konquereor?
<Ireclan> *Konqueror
<cWolfe> yes Ireclan
<Ireclan> cWolfe: Could you please tell me how?
<cWolfe> settings->configure->behavior and there should be a homepage box
<cWolfe> Home URL: is the exact box label
<ardchoille> What is a good svg creation app for kde?
<biovore> I normaly use inkscape
<biovore> but there is are some others like sodi podi
<biovore> and krita
<ardchoille> biovore: I'l check those out, thank you :)
<biovore> krita is a dose graphics not svg.. sorry :-P
<ar53n> i canat find flash non free in adep
<ar53n> adept
<RawSewage> do this
<RawSewage> apt-cache search flash
<RawSewage> in the terminal
<RawSewage> apt-cache search is handy
<ardchoille> ar53n: flashplugin-nonfree  ?
<ar53n> ya
<RawSewage> mozilla-plugin-gnash - free Flash movie player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives
<Mena> Where to find color scheme
<ardchoille> apt-cache search, apt-cache policy are both handy
<BluesKaj> Howdy , i was just checking my partitions in 'Disk & Filesystem -System Settings' and noticed 2 new entries with the 'default applicatiuons' icon indicating that one partition is /  and trhe is disabled swap... the other partitions are listed but don't seem to be active.... I'm totally surprised by this and it's slowed my pc down a lot ...any ideas or suggestions ?
<RawSewage> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<ardchoille> Mena: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=28
<ar53n> what does apt-cache ? do
<Mena> ardchoille, i mean to find the color scheme files
<ar53n> ANd i dont use gnash because theres is alot of pixel and doesnt work on youtube =(
<ardchoille> apt-cache - APT package handling utility -- cache manipulator
<RawSewage> open terminal, and do  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ar53n> im new to kubuntu...instaled it yesterday
<ar53n> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<ar53n> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ardchoille> Mena: ~/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes  ?
<ar53n> when i type ur command rawsewage
<ar53n> *brb in a 2 min *
<ardchoille> ar53n: Close adept and try again
<RawSewage> ok
<Mena> ardchoille, ohh yeah
<Mena> :)
<ardchoille> Mena: That's one thing I love about kde, most stuff is put somwhere in ~/.kde instead of dot folders in your $HOME
<ar53n> im back
<RawSewage> [00:01]  <ardchoille> ar53n: Close adept and try again
<ar53n> kk
<ardchoille> ar53n: You can't sudo apt-get install if adept is open.
<ardchoille> iirc, adept uses apt-get as its back end
<ar53n> NO package correspong to flashplugin-nonfree
<RawSewage> are you using Feisty
<ar53n> ya
<RawSewage> ok do this
<RawSewage> play an mp3 first
<ardchoille> ar53n: Enable multiverse and try again
<ar53n> they are
<RawSewage> can you play mp3
<ar53n> Yes
<Lam_> what's the command to launch the present working directory in the terminal into konqueror?
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<RawSewage> copy and paste
<ardchoille> Lam_: kfmclient exec /path/to/dir
<Lam_> ardchoille: thank you
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<ar53n> NO plugin correspong to flashplugin-nonfree
<ardchoille> ar53n: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ar53n> np sec
<ar53n> how do i get my sources.list by console
<ar53n> ?
<ardchoille> ar53n: kate /etc/apt/sources.list  or  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ar53n> (sorry im new to kubuntu )
<ardchoille> ar53n: Do you have firefox installed?
<ar53n> yes
<ardchoille> ar53n: firefox file:///etc/apt/sources.list
<aro> ar53n: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ar53n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19710/
<ardchoille> !gksudo | aro
<ubotu> aro: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<aro> ?
<aro> I know what gksudo is...
<aro> Besides it's kdesu if we're using kubuntu
<ardchoille> Ah, true
<ardchoille> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<flaccid> wonder if they could make a kdesudo
<RawSewage> ar53n, are you sure you can play mp3
<ar53n> Yeah i played mp3 from a cd 2 min ago
<jrick> I can't get anything to compile using Kompile.  It's a sweet idea, but not so useful if it doesn't work.  It always fails when trying to configure the sources.
<ardchoille> ar53n: Have you done 'sudo apt-get update' since enabling the multiverse repo?
<ar53n> i will
<ar53n> done
<ardchoille> ar53n: Do that and then try the flashplugin again
<ar53n> in adept?
<jrick> are there any packages that I need to have installed to use Kompile?
<ardchoille> ar53n: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<flaccid> jrick: have you installed build-essential?
<ardchoille> jrick: I am thinking build-essential
<ar53n> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Mena> ardchoille, yes
<jrick> I'm pretty sure I have that package, let me check
<ardchoille> ar53n: You need to use sudo
<Mena> !fixadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jrick> hmmm, guess not.  I thought I did b/c I had a lot of stuff installed for developing Java and Ruby programs.
<jrick> installing it now.
<ar53n> No package correspong to flashplugin-nonfree =(
<ardchoille> ar53n: Ok, it may be your repos then, cuz I have it here.
<ardchoille> ar53n: I can give you a command to change your repos if you want
<ar53n> what's repos?
<ar53n> *newbie*
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ar53n> Yes give me the command plz ardchoille
<ardchoille> ar53n: sudo sed -i.backup 's/ca.archive/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrick> looks like it did the trick, sorry for not checking such a simple solution before asking :|
<stdin> ar53n: btw, "repos" is short for "repositories", which is even short for "package repositories"
<ar53n> ok ! thx ^
<aaroncampbell> I'm on Kubuntu Feisty (7.04), and java can't seem to see my print service.  Has anyone else had this problem?  I get "No Print Service Found." when I try to print.  I tried in jedit and Zend Studio.  I also tried using Sun Java 5 from the repos, and the java that comes with Zend Studio.  Any Ideas?
<ar53n> ok command done
<ardchoille> ar53n: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<RawSewage> ar53n, here's a handy page   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<ar53n> whouhou!
<ar53n> thx ^^
<ar53n> im totally new to this
<ardchoille> ar53n: That sudo sed command I gave you made a backup of your sources.list before changes were made, you can restore it if yo need to later.
<ar53n> omfggg
<ar53n> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ar53n> =
<ardchoille> ar53n: I've been using Ubuntu since Warty was released, Kubuntu is even better, IMHO.
<ar53n> no package corespong to flashplugin ect...
<ar53n> im using kubuntu
<ar53n> =D
<RawSewage> which is faster
<RawSewage> or is there no definitive answer
<cabled_> i have a question on my main user account after i type in the password  the keyboard stops takeing input....im currently on another acount with the same keyboard [new]  and its working just fine what can i look at to see why keyboard stops takeing input...i tried the system settings didnt fix
<cyrusjones> Is this Kubuntu vs. Ubuntu
<stdin> ar53n: you need to enable the multiverse repository, it tells you how here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ardchoille> ar53n: Well, that flashplugin install command works great here
<ar53n> My kubuntu is in french and , they are all enable!  ( the menu is not the same as on the websitE )
<ardchoille> ar53n: Ok, do you want to restore your old sources.list?
<ardchoille> Not a problem if you don't, it's up to you
<stdin> ar53n: aah, wait, you need to reload the package list
<stdin> "sudo apt-get update"
<snake> hi
<compilerwriter> !checksum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !md5sum | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<compilerwriter> thanks stdin
<jrick> hmmmmm, I'm trying to install the Domino style for KDE, and after installing build-essential, the configure worked finished.  Now my problem is that I can't run make.
<snake> i do not have the close maximize and minimize buttons in feisty with beryl and nvidia go 7600. someone gave me a cmd to do but i do not remember it. anyone ??
<stdin> :)
<jrick> (I gave up on Kompile)
<ar53n> Ok thx ^^
<jrick> (back to yakuake :)
<flaccid> did you install build-essential?
<ardchoille> jrick: Are you compiling yakuake?
<TheDebugger> jrick: Did you check if the style was already in the repos?
<jrick> flaccid: yeah.
<jrick> no, the Domino style
<K`zan> Anyone know how to disable the scroll wheel on a imps2 mouse?
<flaccid> what is the error, jrick?
<jrick> let me check.
<jrick> um, yakuake doesn't let me scroll up.
<snake> any idea for the window borders problem ??
<jrick> do I need to use Konsole instead?
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<ardchoille> jrick: Do pageup and pagedown work?
<jrick> no
<Mena> ardchoille, Thanks :)
<Mena> Bye :)
<s0undt3ch> anyone had problems with network-manager-openvpn?
<ardchoille> Mena: You're welcome :)
<jrick> I'll just use konsole.
<ar53n> how do i lunch wine?
<flaccid> you can use any terminal/emulator
<ardchoille> ar53n: Got the flash plugin sorted?
<flaccid> yakuake works fine
<ar53n> i dont know T_T''
<ar53n> Ill work on flash on this later
<compilerwriter> Anyone know what the date on the files from 7.04 would be.  I want to backup anything that doesn't have that date and then do a reformat and reinstall.
<ar53n> i want to play css first...
<ar53n> if i cant play games soon im gonna shoot myself lol
<flaccid> thats crazy compilerwriter
<stdin> snake: do you have the AddARGBGLXVisuals option in xorg.conf enabled?
<jrick> um, there's like TONS of pages of errors.  I don't think you want me to paste them here.
<ar53n> how do i know if my wine has been installed?
<becster> anyone had any probs with beryl-manager not starting up from Autostart but a bash script being able to start up beryl instead?
<stdin> !paste | jrick
<ubotu> jrick: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ardchoille> ar53n: apt-cache policy wine   (you don't need sudo for this)
<ar53n> ok thx ^
<reddog_> hello
<jrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19711/
<reddog_> hello
<ar53n> it says wine is installed but i cant find my wine dir in ~/.wine/
<ar53n> konkerorr
<cabled_> any ideas on my keyboard problem?
<Daisuke_Ido> ar53n: have you run winecfg yet?
<ar53n> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> that should have created .wine
<Daisuke_Ido> and how about in a terminal, does cd ~/.wine work?
<stdin> jrick: install kde-devel, it installed all the KDE headers you'll need (most importantly kdebase-dev )
<ar53n> yes
<ar53n> wait ill retry
<purpleposeidon> is this a good place for sh scripting?
<Daisuke_Ido> purpleposeidon: might try #bash
<ar53n> now it works thanx guys!
<Daisuke_Ido> ar53n: no problem
<stdin> purpleposeidon: some of know how, but a better place (for bash scripts) is #bash
<purpleposeidon> Daisuke_Ido: already got it
<ardchoille> purpleposeidon: You may be interested in: http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/linux/docs/uniqlinuxfeatures/lsst/
<compilerwriter> flaccid it may be crazy, but I have tried everything else I and everyone else can think of to fix the sound on my blasted machine and we have gotten nowhere.
<jrick> ok, I'll try make again.
<Daisuke_Ido> i know the *bare* essentials about scripting.  basically no more than a simple list of commands
<cabled_> i have a question on my main user account after i type in the password  the keyboard stops takeing input....im currently on another acount with the same keyboard [new]  and its working just fine what can i look at to see why keyboard stops takeing input...i tried the system settings didnt fix
* stdin knocks out scripts daily
<reddog_> i have instaled Wine  but how run
<hatter> I need some clues as to what I am supposed to do when kubuntu desktop randomly freezes. its done it four times now in the last 3 weeks, at random times, just now when it happened it had been on for 4 days, the other times maybe half a day later
<Daisuke_Ido> reddog_: wine <windows program>
<Daisuke_Ido> like, wine explorer.exe
<cabled_> from command prompt
<jrick> stdin, thanks, make ran, and afterwords sudo make install also ran w/o any problems
<flaccid> compilerwriter: yeah sound on linux sux
<jrick> I'll check now if it's in my styles.
<Daisuke_Ido> hatter: dirty solution, ctrl+alt+backspace, but there's got to be an underlying reason for the problem
<hatter> Daisuke_Ido: ctrl+alt+backspace wont work, nothing works, keyboard freezes, mouse freezes
<ar53n> What is the /i means in console?
<ar53n> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cabled_> hatter u have an ati vid card by any chanc?
<hatter> cabled_: yes, actually
<Daisuke_Ido> ar53n: just / ?  that's the root directory
<cabled_> mine does the same thing
<ar53n> no no
<ar53n>  /i
<ar53n> wine msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi
<ar53n> the i
<hatter> Daisuke_Ido: yet i can ping the box when its frozen
<jrick> stdin: worked great, and is in my styles.  using it now. Thanks!
<flaccid> compilerwriter: i would recommend researching how sound works on ubuntu
<hatter> cabled_: randomly ?
<cabled_> i think cuz kubuntu stopped useing the xfree drivers its not doing something right
<cabled_> very
<hatter> same symptoms ?
<cabled_> yup
<cabled_> i have an ati 800 pro
<stdin> ar53n: ahh, that's an argument to the msiexec command, probably "install"
<hatter> can anyone else clue in on this ?
<stdin> jrick: no problem :)
<cabled_> $600. vid card and it just goes nuts
<hatter> mines an old ati
<cabled_> reboot and hope for updaytes
<ar53n> Because i wanna install steam ( the msi is on my desktop ) but the wine msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi command doesnt work
<Daisuke_Ido> cabled_: ati and linux aren't friends.  YET.  it's possible
<compilerwriter> flaccid will my mail get backed up if I backup my home directory.  I think so but would like a second opinion.
<hatter> Daisuke_Ido: nor are nvidia, the two big video card makers
<Daisuke_Ido> ar53n: wine "msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi"
<stdin> ar53n: don't put wine first
<hatter> damn bill gates and his monkeys!  dont feed them !
<hatter> !monkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cabled_> someday i hope
<Daisuke_Ido> hatter: nvidia's got better support than ati at the moment
<ar53n> doesnt work
<flaccid> compilerwriter: depends onthe mail client and where it stores mail. unless you are talking about a server
<ar53n> err:msi:copy_package_to_temp failed to copy package L"SteamInstall.msi"
<Daisuke_Ido> try stdin's suggestion
<cabled_> i still need some keyboard help
<hatter> Daisuke_Ido: hmm, but still closed source drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> hatter: yeah, still binary blobs, but they work a lot better :)
<compilerwriter> flaccid I use kmail inside of Kontakt.
<cabled_> i have a question on my main user account after i type in the password  the keyboard stops takeing input....im currently on another acount with the same keyboard [new]  and its working just fine what can i look at to see why keyboard stops takeing input...i tried the system settings didnt fix
<hatter> Daisuke_Ido: do u know if nvidia cards work with xinerama ?
<ar53n> *Im about to re-install windows*
<ardchoille> ar53n: try: wine msiexec ~/Desktop/SteamInstall.msi
<flaccid> compilerwriter: yes its stored somewhere in ~/
<stdin> msiexec ..., not wine msiexec ...
<K`zan> Never mind, even under kde you can't set scroll to less than one line, I just broke the mouse.
<compilerwriter> I have tried to use the stuff from the forums.  Two other much more knowledgeable people than me have looked at it.
<compilerwriter> So I am just flummoxed.
<ar53n> gives me some kind of line...
<ar53n> doesnt install
<Daisuke_Ido> ar53n: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554&iTestingId=11160
<ardchoille> ar53n: Did you see what stdin said?
<Daisuke_Ido> scroll down, there's a full howto on steam under wine
<Daisuke_Ido> right there on wine's site!
<ar53n> kthx...
<cabled_> where do u turn off "slow keys"
<flaccid> cabled_: kcontrol iirc
<hatter> any experience with the old matrox g400's on kubuntu ?
<stdin> ar53n: found this which may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/InstallingSteam
<cabled_> i was in kftp and somehow the box came up u held down shift longer than 8 seconds do u want slow keys on?
<cabled_> i thought it would help selecting files... but i think thats what stopped kbd input
<jrick> ok, now when I try to install strigi with kompile, I get this in the console output:
<jrick> /bin/sh configure
<jrick> /bin/sh: Can't open configure
<jrick> Error during sources configuration. Installation aborted!
<jrick> should I try with Konsole?
<ar53n> OK FUCK IT IM REINSTALLING WINDOWS THIS THING IS DRIVING ME CRAZY
<ar53n> KTHX BYE THX FOR ALL UR HELP
<stdin> jrick: yeah, there may not be a configure script, or you may need to run autoconf
<stdin> ar53n: 1st language!, 2nd SHOUTING, 3rd I found you a GUIDE
<flaccid> ar53n: dont shout and don't swear, and preferable learn linux.
* stdin goes to -offtopic to rant
<ardchoille> lol
<flaccid> jrick: are you running ./configure
<cabled_> keyboard help plz
* stdin feels better
<ardchoille> cabled_: Can you repeat your kb problem please?
<cabled_> this is a brand new kbd
<jrick> yeah, but No such file or directory.
<cabled_> i have a question on my main user account after i type in the password  the keyboard stops takeing input....im currently on another acount with the same keyboard [new]  and its working just fine what can i look at to see why keyboard stops takeing input...i tried the system settings didnt fix
<stdin> jrick: is there a Makefile ?
<jrick> no, all i see is that there's a config.h.cmake file.
<stdin> cmake ??
<jrick> yeah
<stdin> damb, you may need cmake then
<cabled_> it acts like the kbd is dead no lites change when u hit the buttons  [num lock]  etc
<stdin> but that's only supposed to be kde4
<jrick> how do I get it/what is it?
<cabled_> but yet i swir=tched users and here its working
<stdin> jrick: sudo apt-get install cmake
<jrick> stdin: aparently I already have it
<stdin> jrick: ok, try just running "cmake" then
<jrick> it gives me the usage page
<ardchoille> cabled_: The only thing I can think of is there may be a keyboard shortcut or keyboard gesture that is set and is interferring with things.
<cabled_> where would i look/shut it off?
<ardchoille> cabled_: kcontrol > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<cabled_> i tried that
<ardchoille> :(
<stdin> jrick: got a url for the download, so I can take a look?
<jrick> just a sec.
<cabled_> i was in the middle of a ftp d/l and i clked on shft/cntrl to try and keep the select line on the grp of files and i got a msg do u want slow keys enabled
<jrick> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Strigi?content=40889
<jrick> (the core package)
<ardchoille> cabled_: That should be in kcontrol > Regional & Accessibility > Accessibility
<ardchoille> cabled_: Keyboard Filters tab
<cabled_> k ill go look again
<cabled_> bbiaf
<stdin> jrick: think I got it...
<ardchoille> omg! This distro rocks! :)
<stdin> jrick: install libclucene-dev, then run "cmake ." (with the '.' at the end)
<stdin> jrick: then run "make"
<flaccid> lucene?
<flaccid> search engine?
<jrick> stdin: ok, will try that.
<jrick> stdin: bash: cmake.: command not found
<jrick> why do I need the period?
<stdin> jrick: because that's the path to the source code
<Daisuke_Ido> jrick: use a space between cmake and .
<biovore> cmake .
<jrick> ok.
<jrick> there we go...
<stdin> jrick: cmake (space) .
<stdin> then "make"
<jrick> i know, it's running now.
<stdin> and watch the pretty colors :p
<jrick> * running make
<jrick> ooohhhh, pretty!
<jrick> I could watch this all day (hope I don't have to :)
<stdin> didn't take too long here
<jrick> 42%
<dwidmann> jrick: which reminds me ... I need a screensaver of that
<hatter> omg.
<dwidmann> if one exists
<hatter> i just took out my ati card and put in the mga card and in booted into gnome.
<hatter> when with the ati card it boots into kubuntu.
<hatter> wtf
<hatter> did i do something strange ?
<dwidmann> Strange indeed ... you've swapped back and forth to test this I presume?
<jrick> done, now for the applet.
<rebecca> anyone else having session settings not saving on logout with beryl running?
<stdin> woah, you may want to strip the binaries too, "-rwxr-xr-x 1 stdin stdin 2.3M 2007-05-08 02:02 strigidaemon" "-rwxr-xr-x 1 stdin stdin 206K 2007-05-08 02:07 strigidaemon-stripped"
<jrick> same procedure?
<stdin> make install 1st
<hatter> i didnt ask for gnome at all.  i put the matrox card in and changed the driver and stuff to make the mga card work, and startx ran gnome
<hatter> dwidmann: no i havent put the ati card back in yet
<dwidmann> hatter: I'm just saying, maybe something was changed that you didn't notice since your last logout
<jrick> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<stdin> ok then :p
<hatter> dwidmann: probably, i changed because my system completely froze a few times
<hatter> someone suggested it may be because of the ati driver
<dwidmann> hatter: anyway, all you need to do is change it back :P No harm done
<hatter> dwidmann: what decides which desktop startx runs ?
<stdin> jrick: I'd still do "for i in $(find . -type f -exec file {} \;|grep executable|grep ELF|awk -F: '{print $1}')do strip $1;done"
<hatter> kdm or gdm i guess ?
<jrick> stdin: you lost me there.
<Dink> Can anyone tell me whats the gutsy kubuntu channel ?
<Dink> what = where I can find
<Jucato> Dink: try #ubuntu+1
<dwidmann> hatter: probably some file that ?dm reads really, but changing it with ?dm would be the easy-way-out
<Dink> hmm ok, I thought kde folks had their own +1 channel
<Dink> thanks Jucato
<jrick> hmm, maybe the readme has some useful info :S
<Jucato> hatter: if you type startx directly, it doesn't use any *dm.
<dwidmann> Dink: we should :( ... #ubuntu+1 is usually ripe with Gnomes
<Dink> I could have sworn there was one with feisty
<stdin> jrick: thought I would, you'll want to strip the binaries (to make them smaller), so run "for i in $(find . -type f -exec file {} \;|grep executable|grep ELF|awk -F: '{print $1}');do strip $i;done" to find them and strip them
<Jucato> Dink: nah. since gutsy is still in development, it doesn't make sense to have a separate channel.
<Jucato> for Kubuntu+1 I mean
<jrick> ok, that it?
<Daisuke_Ido> you mean i'm there for no reason? :(
<Dink> yeah I thought there was one when feisty was under development
<jrick> there's some install instructions in the readme for CVS, SVN, and CMake
<Jucato> Dink: but #kubuntu-devel is also a channel to inquire about kde/kubuntu related development questions, not user support though
<hatter> Jucato: ah. thats why then
<Dink> k wasnt sure where to go... possible bug... get a crash whenever I click on "systemsettings" not sure if its been posted or not or if as usual its just me
<stdin> jrick: after you strip them, then you do need to do a "sudo make install", it works here
<Jucato> Dink: you can check launchpad.net to see if it has been reported
<Jucato> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<sakthi> why firefox becomes very sloe at times
<jrick> same make error as before.
<stdin> jrick: you are doing it from the "strigi-0.5.1" directory?
<jrick> strigiapplet-0.5.1
<jrick> did I jump too far ahead?
<stdin> that's the GUI package, I was talking about the core
<jrick> do I need to be in the strigi-0.5.1 directory instead?
<stdin> jrick: well the core needs to be installed first
<jrick> oh, ok.  it's working now.
<jrick> but no pretty colors...
<jrick> it's done
<jrick> now on to the applet?
<froggie> hi, what do i use as the alternative for gedit? cause gedit does not seem to work and i need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<froggie> root@froggie-laptop:/etc/apt# gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<froggie> bash: gedit: command not found
<jrick> froggie: on kubuntu, replace gedit with kate.
<jrick> *KDE Advanced Text Editor
<stdin> froggie: and don't run it logged in as root, use kdesu as normal user
<froggie> thanks jrick
<froggie> thanks
<AutoMatriX> hello to all
<cabled> sigh that didnt work
<fulat2k> anyone here setup kqemu?
<jrick> stdin: after trying to build the applet running the last command in the readme, I get this error:
<jrick> CMake Error: Could not find JStreams
<stdin> jrick: me too, trying to figure it out now
<cabled> any ideas why a keyboard works in one login user and not on another user?
<hatter> I am not having much joy with kubuntu.  after random freezes and changing the ati video card to the matrox card, when i go to -> sytem settings -> Monitor and display -> i get the kde crash handler
<hatter> I am all for ubuntu/linux/ whatever distro working, but not sure what to do to resolve these things
<hatter> it appears the crash is in libXrandr
<flaccid> hatter: try a different xorg driver
<hatter> flaccid: i have a matrox and a s3 video card in this box
<Mr> hello
<ubuntu> hi
<hatter> the matrox drive is mga, and the s3 is... s3
<ubuntu> how do i change my nme?
<ubuntu> *name?
<hatter> the only matrox drive is mga isnt it ?
<stdin> ubuntu: /nick NewName
<hatter> ubuntu: by deed poll.
<flaccid> what driver is being used in xorg.conf atm
<hatter> flaccid: mga and s3virge
<camargob> thanks
<camargob> i cant boot to kubuntu...
<camargob> ive tried booting from the live cd
<camargob> and fsck the disk
<camargob> the prtition
<stdin> jrick: got it :) run this "sudo ln -s /usr/local/include/strigi /usr/include/strigi" then "cmake -DCMAKE_INCLUDE_PATH=/usr/local/include -DCMAKE_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local ." from the strigiapplet-0.5.1 directory
<stdin> jrick: then you can run make and sudo make install
<camargob> but i get some errors
<jrick> ln?
<flaccid> hatter: so its not nvidia or ati, its matrox itself?
<jrick> you mean ls?
<stdin> jrick: no, ln
<jrick> ln: invalid option -- D
<jrick> Try `ln --help' for more information.
<tradotto> Some program is trying to change my DNS server address in /etc/resolv.conf
<hatter> flaccid: i put a matrox g400 in and changed the driver to mga
<tradotto> It keeps chaning it and I have to go in and change it back, is there anyway to find out what is doing this?
<stdin> jrick: copy & paste it
<Mr> I have a  question if this is the right place: newb here.  I changed my screen settings in the display manager from the dropdown k menu...  something went wrong and now I can't see anyt gui.  network won't even connect now because I think it was tied into kde's start up which is now disrupted.  had to restart computer in windows just to log in here.  is there some way to restore my old display settings?  I had no idea this was going t
<Mr> o be so hard to fix otherwise I would have tried to save my settings before doing it.
<jrick> oh, I know what I did wrong...
<BluesKaj> How would a UUID partition be created on my pc without my knowledge ...I find that a bit troublesome. Is it anything to worry about ?
<flaccid> hatter: try #xorg and ask about the mga driver and if its buggy and/or google
<flaccid> if its a fresh install and xorg is configured correctly, then it could just be buggy vid driver. however,  hatter i would do a trial run using the "vesa" driver to try to confirm
<jrick> there we go...
<jrick> thanks!
<stdin> jrick: just realised, it's going to be installed in /usr/local, it should be in /usr, so we may need to "remake" them :(
<jrick> ok, how?
<jrick> can't you just copy the binarys?
<jrick> *binaries
<stdin> jrick: no, just go in to the strigi-0.5.1 dir, and run "sudo make uninstall" then "cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/ . ; make ;sudo make install"
<stdin> jrick: then in the strigiaplet-0.5.1 dir
<stdin> jrick: run "sudo make uninstall" and " cmake -DCMAKE_INCLUDE_PATH=/usr/include -DCMAKE_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ."
<jrick> ok, it's remaking them now.
<stdin> jrick: then "make ; sudo make install" that should be it
<karlito> I just install kubuntu feisty and got something strange. each time I start a application. I got two icon appeared on the task bar. icon are all double
<karlito> hi, by the way :)
<jrick> stdin: problem.  when uninstalling them in the applet directory, I get these errors:
<jrick> CMake Error: Cannot find install manifest: "/home/joshua/Desktop/strigiapplet-0.5.1/install_manifest.txt"
<jrick> make[3] : *** [CMakeFiles/uninstall]  Error 255
<jrick> make[2] : *** [CMakeFiles/uninstall.dir/all]  Error 2
<jrick> make[1] : *** [CMakeFiles/uninstall.dir/rule]  Error 2
<jrick> make: *** [uninstall]  Error 2
<Jucato> !paste | jrick
<ubotu> jrick: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> jrick: "make uninstall" not "cmake uninstall"
<jrick> that's what I used.
<jrick> sudo make uninstall
<stdin> jrick: no, you clearly used cmake there, try again
<Mr> is there some way that I can take a number in this channel?  are there certain questions tat are better asked elsewhere?
<stdin> jrick: or, to make things easier ...
<stdin> jrick: just delete the whole directory
<stdin> jrick: and extract it again
<jrick> ohh, good idea.
<stdin> jrick: then just do this (after you cd in to it again): cmake -DCMAKE_INCLUDE_PATH=/usr/include -DCMAKE_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr . ; make ; sudo make install
<BluesKaj> sometimes nobody knows the answer, Mr :(...I 'm afraid my question is either irrelavent or too difficult , but i wish someone would tell me one way or the other :)
<stdin> BluesKaj: uhh, you asked a question? could you repeate please.
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: that's just how kubuntu sets up the automounts, i believe
<phuzion> Is there a client similar to uTorrent for Linux that doesn't eat memory like Azu does?
<BluesKaj> stdin,How would a UUID partition be created on my pc without my knowledge ...I find that a bit troublesome. Is it anything to worry about ?
* Jucato points stdin to Mr's question
<Jucato> BluesKaj: a UUID partition is not *created*
<weili> hi
<stdin> BluesKaj: a UUID partition??
<Jucato> BluesKaj: a UUID is like a label that's specific to a particular partition.
<Jucato> !uuid | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jrick> sweet, it's on my kmenu now.  Thanks soooo much! :)
<Jucato> UUID = Universally Unique IDentifier
<hatter> flaccid: monitor and display crashes with the vesa driver,
<weili> ?
<stdin> Mr: the best thing to do in here is just ask, if no one knows then they'll generally point you in the direction of help
<flaccid> thats no good
<weili> what is the kubuntu?
<Jucato> !kubuntu | weili
<ubotu> weili: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<jrick> now what kind of horrible things must I go through if I want to update...? (that's why I like packages, A LOT)
<weili> is it just a tool to comversation?
<Xaero> How do I get module-assitant to build and install a package?
<Xaero> build, install wont' work
<stdin> weili: no it's a desktop environment on the GNU/Linux Operating System
<Jucato> (stdin: actually that's wht KDE is :P)
<Jucato> what*
<stdin> Jucato: yeah, but Kubuntu is KDE on Linux basically
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I reverted back to Edgy , so ktorrent doesn't crasg every 10 mins and the fglrx drivers can be configged for DRI , and the spdif out on my sound card is enabled ...since all of those things didn't work on feisty, but I don't recall encountering a root indicator with UUID number beside it in the partitions listed in system settings .
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Zbeebs] : lol
<stdin> Jucato: tho I could have worded it better
<Zbeebs> DCC SEND OMGWTFLOLZ 0 0 0
<Jucato> BluesKaj: what do you mean by root indicator? Ubuntu has been using UUID in /etc/fstab since Edgy
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:stdin] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | Kubuntu 7.04 Released!
<Alonea> BluesKaj: ktorrent crashes due to DHT. all you had to do was goto their site, download the latest .deb, right click, install package, viola
<BluesKaj> this / ...with ext3 UUID and a number about 10digits long
<Jucato> BluesKaj: in fstab? yes that is normal since Edgy
<Jucato> since edgy, instead of referencing partitions by /dev in fstab, they started using UUID's
<bobstro> Jucato:  any good pointers to a howto on that topic?
<Jucato> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<BluesKaj> no Jucato, in system settings/advanced/disk and filesystems
<Jucato> BluesKaj: yes. it only reads the contents of fstab
<BluesKaj> OK , good , thx ...had me wondering for a bit
<Jucato> at least now on Feisty, you have a choice to actually create a mount point using the partition's UUID. previously in Edgy you'd have to manually get the UUID of a partition
<Jucato> (using the Disk & Filesystem module I mean)
<BluesKaj> Alonea, DHT ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: ok so now you can calm down about that UUID stuff :)
<Alonea> BluesKaj: its that one thing in the program that can increase download speeds. Its on by default if I remember right. I had the same exact problem you did. Some guy told me to go to site and get latest version and it hasn't crashed since.
<BluesKaj> ok Alonea , yeah i had it checked in my version , but dri wasn't working in feisty and neither was spdif audio out to my HT receiver
<Alonea> BluesKaj: don't know about those...sorry. I just knew how to fix ktorrent. I don't even know what a HT receiver is.
<BluesKaj> <---ati fglrx :(
<nathanjk> Hi, I just did "dist-upgrade" from breezy to feisty.  Now in Amarok I can't get Win+<key> global shortcuts to work. (Tried changing assigned keys, but still has no effect).  Any ideas?
<Mr> I'll try to ask a more specific question.  using" Display" under "System Settings" I attempted to create a dual monitor arrangement to include my television as well as my computer using the video out of my nvidia card in my dell laptop.  I also attempted to lower the resolution I used on the laptop screen so I could increase the refresh rate from 60 to 70.  now when I try to load kde or the system does when booting, the display initia
<Mr> lly shows kde, but before the init screen changes to my desktop,  it freezes and there is a little blinking _ on ctrl-alt_f7 .  when I try to run startx I get t he statement "No Monitors" or something to that effect. how can I resolve this problem?  what can I read?  should I go speicifically to a kde forum?  The display was working very well before this.
<BluesKaj> Home Theater with a PCM digital input
<nathanjk> Mr: I had that problem too.  the dist-upgrade screwed up my xconf.org (or more specifically didn't load the right xserver-xorg-video-<chipset> package).  Try making sure the xorg.conf driver is correct and the package is installed.  Check /var/log/X*.log for details.
* nathanjk realizes Mr's question was just about bad xorg config, not to do with upgrade.  X*.log still helps though.
<BluesKaj> Mr, sounds like you need to reconfigure X .. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in the terminal or at the TTY prompt ...then you can reset the xserver for dual monitors etc
<Alonea> BluesKaj: have you tried Envy to install that? I have ati fglrx too. Envy worked like a dream for me.
<BluesKaj> yes Alonea , I used envy on edgy but it crashed X on my sytem in feisty
<Alonea> BluesKaj: did you get the latest version of envy thats for fiesty?
<BluesKaj> haven't seen it
<BluesKaj> Alberto Milone wrote an upgrade ?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: that might be your problem then. I think albert labelled it as unstable, but I have not had any problems. Check his page
<davor> what i need to read/write Mac OS Journal Partition?
<Mr> I] 
<Alonea> BluesKaj: yeah, there was an upgrade the day fiesty came out.
<BluesKaj> Alonea, yeah that's the one that crashed my setup
<Mr> I'm off to go try a few suggestions.  if I ever have anything to offer in the way of help I'll come back here and do what I can.  I'm just beginning though right now
<BluesKaj> I upgraded to feisty on day one too
<nathanjk> After breezy -> feisty dist-upgrade my System Settings no longer has a "Display Settings" icon for changing the display resolution (under General or Advanced tabs). Can someone confirm on their install that they do have such an icon on their setup?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: did you actually go download his new version when you got fiesty?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: the one that says its for fiesty/edgy?
<BluesKaj> yes Alonea, I did ..it crashed while trying to install
<ubuntu> my hdd went out in my laptop and it will be sometime before im able to purchase another, i was wondering if you could save/load settings off my server? I know it can be down via a thumbdrive but dont know if its possible via wireless network
<Dragnslcr> nathanjk- check Monitor & Display
<Alonea> BluesKaj: oh, ok. just clarifying. dunno what to tell you. I have installed it by hand before, which is hell. Did Envy report that it install ok, or were there problems during installation?
<Xaero> When I try to install the ATI drivers and I get to this point: sudo m-a build,install fglrx-kernel (or module-assistant -f to force a rebuild if needed)
<Xaero> It says install, what is install?
<BluesKaj> no Alonea , it was the same message you saw ...unstable
<nathanjk> Dragnslcr: This is a group or icon?  I don't see it anywhere. :(
<Dragnslcr> General tab, Computer Administration
<Dragnslcr> Monitor & Display is the third item from the left for me
<Alonea> BluesKaj: not on his page, I mean, who you used it, did envy install the drivers ok and configure your xorg for you, or did it report something was wrong? I used the one labelled "
<Alonea> BluesKaj:  "unstable" without any problems
<nathanjk> my K menu -> System Settings -> General tab  has no such thing.  Personal, Look & Feel, Comp. Admin, Network & Connectivity groups.
<BluesKaj> Alonea, no Envy crashed the system while I was trying to install it
<nathanjk> Computer Administration group has Date and time, Keyboard and mouse, sound system, and printers.  That's it.
<Dragnslcr> And what's in the Computer Administration group?
* nathanjk is psychic
<Dragnslcr> Well that's certainly weird
<BluesKaj> i didn't bother reporting , since alberto says it's unstable
<nathanjk> Well, at least I know for certain something's amiss.
<Dragnslcr> Missing monitor settings and user management
<nathanjk> I suppose it is a .desktop file somewhere under ~/.kde   Would a 'find ~/.kde -name "*Monitor*"' show anything on your system?
<Jucato> nathanjk: try reinstalling the package "kde-guidance"
<nathanjk> Jucato: is the best way to reinstall "apt-get remove" "apt-get install" ? Or is there a "reinstall" shortcut?
<Jucato> nathanjk: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance
<mysticmarks> How do i enable kaffine to play encrypted dvds? I looked for libs for css, and installed xine extra codecs, but still get a playback error.
<Jucato> !dvd | mysticmarks
<stdin> !dvd | mysticmarks
<Jucato> :)
<ubotu> mysticmarks: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stdin> ooh, too slow
<nathanjk> Jucato: doing so notes that it needs to install python-kde3 too, suggesting the original upgrade was borked.
<intelikey> well i've writen a cli frontend for bc to simplify some of it's functionality.  anyone want to look and see what they think ?
<Jucato> nathanjk: most probably
<stdin> intelikey: I'll take a look
<intelikey> dcc ok ?
<LinkCanabico>  mysticmarks  libdvdcss
<nathanjk> Jucato: it finished, but still no change.  Do you think it needs a kde restart?
<mysticmarks> what is !dvd?
<stdin> intelikey: see if my router lets it go
<Alonea> BluesKaj: oh? so you never even got envy installed? Did you try uninstalling the old envy first?
<Jucato> mysticmarks: see what the bot (ubotu) displayed
<nathanjk> Jucato: Actually, no it didn't finish, sorry.
<intelikey> just a sec let me kill iptables    or dumb it's rules.
<Alonea> mysticmarks: when ! followed by certain key words, the bot in this channel will display certain information either in this channel or a private message depending on how the person typed it in
<mysticmarks> Is this the same process in Kubuntu vs. ubuntu?
<mysticmarks> im new to kde
<Jucato> mysticmarks: basically, yes
<BluesKaj> yes Alonea , there are warnings about that , I did uninstall the previous version
<nathanjk> Jucato: kudos+++  your advice worked exactly.  Now I have Monitor & Display and User Management icons again.    Thanks!
<Jucato> nathanjk: you're welcome++++ :D
<Alonea> BluesKaj: ok. just checking. wonder what caused it to crash.
<nathanjk> (Problem with success is questions keep coming :):  Any idea about Win+<key> shortcuts no longer working in Amarcok?
<Jucato> no idea...
<nathanjk> I'm guessing maybe xorg.conf has input messed somehow so  win key isn't read, but I'll have to poke around.  Thanks anyway.
<omer__> hello all, beginner linux here, am trying to install the green leaf theme ( which i beleive requires domino 0.4) , but am experiencing difficulties , can anyone help ?
* intelikey waits to see if stdin was closed by the dcc or if that was a 'co-insidance'
<intelikey> well you got it.
<nathanjk> omer_: I have no experience with that, but if you post the exact problem your getting stuck with it might help.
<omer__> i've downloaded the greenleaf ' tarball ' file, and the DOMINO style
<intelikey> so i guess it was just perfect timming on the last try.
* stdin was running the svn konversation, apparently it doesn't like dcc
<stdin> (yet) :)
<intelikey> heh.
<intelikey> i make no promices about that thing.  only that it !worksforme     :)
<intelikey> i am curious if the changes in bash from this version to that one will affect it though
<BluesKaj> what's the upgrade command from one distro to the next ? ...I may upgrade to fesity in the near future when i'm sure all my favs like google earth etc will work with my crappy ati hardware.
<intelikey> apt.*[-get|itude]  update/distupgrade   if you can parse that
<Jucato> stdin: are you on port 8001 in IRC?
<Jucato> omer__: you need to install Domino first
<nathanjk> BluesKaj: maybe there's a better way, but I just disabled all non-official repos in /etc/apt/sources.list, then changed all dapper/edgy/etc. -> feisty.  Then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<BluesKaj> I have a text file that i use as a reference for the cli cmnds
<stdin> Jucato: hmm, no, thought I changed that
<nathanjk> BluesKaj: I've seen Ubuntu has a nice GUI for this but never saw Kubuntu equivalent.
<Jucato> stdin: anyway, konvi (svn) doesn't hate dcc, but port 8001 does... that's afaik
<BluesKaj> yeah, nathanjk...I noticed that
* stdin was running the svn konversation, apparently it doesn't like dcc/
<intelikey> any you are the networking guru Jucato   :)
<stdin> ?
<stdin> opps
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<Jucato> nathanjk: Kubuntu has a nice GUI upgrade tool starting feisty. it doesn't require you to manually change anything in your sources.list
<stdin> intelikey: doesn't dcc open it's own port?
<davor> how can I do when I connect a external hard disk automount it...
<intelikey> no
<Pauluow> algum brasileiro aew?
<Jucato> !br | Pauluow
<ubotu> Pauluow: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<nathanjk> Jucato, so pre-feisty what I described is best available then... ?
<Jucato> nathanjk: I meant that if you're on Edgy and trying to upgrade to feisty, you will be able to use that gui upgrade tool.
<Jucato> (but I've heard not so successful reports about it)
<intelikey> stdin sends dirrect client to client via the irc network.   as far as i know that means proxies off of the server to connect the two.  not that it is a "true" p2p
<nathanjk> Ah, ok. I was on dapper, so that explains why I didn't see it. :)
<sparr> the only thing worse than proprietary video drivers is proprietary video drivers that cost $160
<Jucato> nathanjk: hm... you can't dist-upgrade from dapper to feisty directly
<cabled> ok i got more info on the keyboard problem
<intelikey> anyone with concrete information can correct me on that.
<nathanjk> Oh?  That's what I did.
<Jucato> stdin: reconnected to port 6667? :D
<intelikey> Jucato can't or shouldn't ?   but i'll stay out of that one.
<zoohouse> Hello everyone
<Jucato> intelikey: hm.. of course "shouldn't"... because, while he technically and philosophically "can", it doesn't meant it will end up nicely
<stdin> hmm, I'm crashing a lot today
<Jucato> :)
<nathanjk> I suppose it could explain the problem I had with kde-guidance
<stdin> Jucato: yeah
<stdin> Jucato: but that's after a crash :p
<Jucato> hehe :)
<cabled> from the X log file "xinput adding extended input device keyboard ... next line  ... from config option device /dev/input/wacom ... next line .. error xf86openserial cannot open device /dev/input/wacom....
<cabled> where would the "from config" file be located and how can i change the device...since ita wrong
<intelikey> cabled you can safely disreguard all "wacom" messages.  that's programed that way by default, incase you have a wacom device
<intelikey> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<cabled> problem i i have no kbd on that user
<cabled> so i cant even edit it there ill have to vnc in
<intelikey> cabled it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cabled> k
<intelikey> but i more tend to think the problem would be in the users home dir if it's user specific
<omer__> goodnight all
<intelikey> what i'd like to know is where these  "[17180588.680000]  PPP: VJ uncompressed error "  keep comming from.
<cabled> it works to log in/on then the firewall kicks in and wants root pass to start...thats where i cant type or anywhere else for that matter
<nathanjk> night omer, your problem fixed?
<cabled> i did switch user last time i was here and when i went to switch back i could type password
<intelikey> firewall starts after you login ????????
<cabled> yeah
<cabled> firestarter
<intelikey> that's dumb as a box of rocks.   any changes to iptables should be done by init at boot time.
<zoohouse> files and dir's on my desktop have this strange shadow when I started the computer. Why is that? The shadow is on the file name area...
<bobstro> intelikey:  i agree on that. firestarter *used* to fire up in init.
<intelikey> Jucato please tell me that firestarter is not using his home dir for it's configs and running from there ?
<intelikey> bobstro but now ?     have they changed it ?
<cabled> im not sure where its running from
<bobstro> intelikey:  seems so, unless it was launched via kdesu before?
<Jucato> intelikey: I would if I even knew how to use it :D
<bobstro> intelikey:  i do know it worked just fine on ... dapper or so.
<cabled> it auto loads then asks for pass
<cabled> no pass no run
<nathanjk> zoohouse: it's only on dekstop, or also other konqueror windows?
<zoohouse> nathanjk: ill check now, one sec
<cabled> but i gotta get the kbd working first
<bobstro> there is something funny about it dropping the firewall when you log out.
<zoohouse> nathanjk: same files look fine in konqueror
<cabled> obly time i log out is power off
<intelikey> cabled what you are describing is a user-land script/app     no way would i trust that if i actually needed a firewall.
<nathanjk> zoohouse: You're on feisty?
<cabled> firewall is least of my problems i need to be able to type
<bobstro> intelikey:  the old version actually created a script called in init that was decent. i haven't played with the new yet to figure out what's up.
<zoohouse> nathanjk: 7.04
<intelikey> bobstro please do.    cause that needs fixed.
<bobstro> intelikey:  a quick google shows this - http://www.fs-security.com/docs/persistence.php
<bobstro> intelikey:  apparently fs itself can do it.
<stdin> intelikey: nice script, that may come in useful
<intelikey> cabled you probably can if you'll hit   alt+sysRQ+R
<kalorin`> http://www.beigebinary.com/what-if-linux-distros-were-women
<kalorin`> I laughed VERY hard
<cabled> eh?
<intelikey> stdin ty.   feel free to post it some place if you like.
<davor> the generic kernel supports HFS partition to write?
<jlilly> Alonea: Hey. sorry for the delay, I was at work... I've finished downloading it now and I'm going to try it in just a second. PM me if you want to talk about it.
<factotum> wow, this is the first time ive used kde since slackware 9, waaay better now! wow!!
<ses1959_> question on epson scanner if anyone has an answer
<BluesKaj> hmmm the upgrade tool doesn't show after i'm instructed close adept
<bobstro> intelikey:  ok, if i run it as a user, thereafter /etc/init.d/firestarter start sets up empty tables. if i gksudo it, it works. haven't verified with a reboot yet, but it changed.
<bobstro> intelikey:  by default, it seems to give the impression of a firewall.
<LinkCanabico> ses1959 whats the prob?
<intelikey> bobstro yeah that page doesn't really shed any light on how the ubuntu team set up the latest version tho.
<intelikey> bobstro hmmmm
<bobstro> intelikey:  oh, i know. just used it to verify i wasn't blowing smoke.
<ses1959_> lsusb and sane-find-scanner both see the scanner
<factotum> now i just need to figure out how to work this beryl settings manager
<stdin> intelikey: tho on './dec2hex -h' I got "./dec2hex: line 18: dec2hex: command not found" with the help message
<nathanjk> zoohouse: I don't have any great ideas. (I'm not experienced with it, but I'm guessing desktop icons are not drawn by konqueror or kicker, but something else, with different settings.)
<`> mount
<bobstro> intelikey:  it's actually decent once set up properly. easily understood.
<ses1959_> lsusb shows this Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04b8:012d Seiko Epson Corp
<stdin> intelikey: and you could replace all the "`basename $0`" with a variable too :)
<zoohouse> nathanjk: prob yea
<ses1959_> but sane nor gimp or scanimage -L show there is a scanner
<intelikey> stdin yeah.   i know it could be shortened.    i just wrote...   if you want me to refine it give a day or two.
<LinkCanabico> ses1959 try starting xsane as root
<ses1959_> have tried to load all the backend i could find
<intelikey> bobstro so is it running in user-land by default ?
<LinkCanabico> ses1959 as root or as user?
<ses1959_> just ran xsane from command window and input device 167 error
<stdin> intelikey: I may have at it, I love my scripts to be "elegant", plus it wouldn't have to have so many sub-processes too
<LinkCanabico> try sudo xsane
<ses1959_> major opcode 144
<intelikey> bobstro or is init handeling it by default ?       or can you tell ?
<ses1959_> was running sudo xsane
<intelikey> stdin knock your self out.   it's free  :)
<ses1959_> failed to open device erro
<nathanjk> Zoohouse: my desktop icons look like http://spicycrypto.ca/snapshot1.png
<LinkCanabico> sorry to tell but then its out of my leage
<LinkCanabico> Sorry
<ses1959_> thank you
<ses1959_> i have now tried something i had tried before
<intelikey> stdin i can't duplicate that error
<ses1959_> will google the device error code 167
<bobstro> intelikey:  i just rebooted. after running it as root, it's starting in init.
<BenPA> hi alll ... I  am trying to resize my swap ... I am using qtparted .... I resized my partition but not sure it is working
<bobstro> intelikey:  i need to test on another machine to confirm, but that's my take on it so far.
<zoohouse> nathanjk: I know, that is how it is supposed to look like
<stdin> intelikey: I think i see why, " yelds:$(`basename` 111)" only works if it's "installed" :)
<LinkCanabico> ses1959 one last question is your scanner suported?
<stdin> !baddevice | ses1959_
<ubotu> ses1959_: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<bobstro> intelikey:  i wonder if it sets up differently under kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Jok3rs> /notice Moparisthebest  Hello, can you answer my pm????
<intelikey> stdin ah yes  must be in the path.   i add  ./  to my path by default....
<bobstro> intelikey:  under gnome, it does run as root.
<Jok3rs> kk
<Jok3rs> kkkk
<intelikey> bobstro i couldn't begin to guess on taht
<intelikey> that
<nathanjk> zoohouse: did you try messing with Sysstem Settings -> Look'n'Feel -> Appearance -> Fonts ?
<BenPA> hi alll ... I  am trying to resize my swap ... I am using qtparted .... I resized my partition but not sure it is working
<zoohouse> nathanjk: ill try that later
<zoohouse> thanks a lot
<nathanjk> np
<bobstro> intelikey:  now, when i quit the firewall (not stop it), the iptables remain.
<stdin> intelikey:  all you would need is "yelds:$($0 111)" to fix that
<bobstro> intelikey:  not trying to bother you with this. you seemed interested. are you in contact with team or something?
<intelikey> bobstro as it should
<intelikey> bobstro yes, you are not bothering me.
<intelikey> stdin i started to say the same to you but was answering bobstro insted   heh
<bobstro> intelikey:  yeah, it makes sense how it works now. problem is, until i did that, it said "running" and cleared the tables when i quit. i think it should force users to create a policy on first run, but it doesn't seem to.
<bobstro> intelikey:  false sense of security.
<stdin> intelikey: you're busy with real support, I'm just tinkering now :)
<BenPA> hi alll ... I  am trying to resize my swap ... I am using qtparted .... I resized my partition but not sure it is working
<intelikey> bobstro indeed
<BluesKaj> no upgrade tool, it doesn't launch :) yeah, feisty is ready for prime time alright
<hitmanWilly> BenPA: sudo fdisk -l should tell you
<intelikey> bobstro but you have confirmed that it is called by init/upstart by default on a feisty system    yes ?
<lespea> BluesKaj: what's your problem? what doesn't launch?
<BluesKaj> the edgy to deisty upgrade tool
<bobstro> intelikey:  on a sample of one, yes. the init script was always there. just the policy was empty until i ran it as root.
<BluesKaj> feisty
<bobstro> intelikey:  not sure what would happen if i put a policy in before.
<Pollywog> !ssl > pollywog
<bobstro> intelikey:  but i was nekkid until i did that (well, would have been if not for my other firewalls).
<BluesKaj> the upgrade tool is supposed to lauch from adept when one chooses to upgrade , but it doesn't , the dialog box disappears and that's it.
<jm9206755> Hey everyone. I was working on getting WoW installed under Wine and each time I put in another CD for the install it would pull up a window asking me what to do for each one. So I told it to do nothing and then set that as my default by clicking the little box in that window. I intended for it to still automount the CD and just wait without taking any further action automatically.  But now it doesn't mount the CD at all and I am having troub
<jm9206755> le getting it to work again.
<nathanjk> BluesKaj: Try launching adept from a konsole and seeing if there are any helpful messages printed when this happens.
<intelikey> bobstro it should,  because the normal process that creates the init scripts is the install scripts in the package itself  thus  dpkg does it.  and that would preclude any de or wm affecting it.   also if (and i assume that it does) dpkg adds the initscript then it will not wait for a login to start and no passwd will be required.    thus the issue the user was describing is probably a startup script/link in his ~/.kde/auto
<strabes> is there to tell what the speed of my ram is in kubuntu? If it's 533 or 667 mhz?
<intelikey> did that post turncate ?   or end with "removed."  ?
<bobstro> intelikey:  well to be clear -- i'd installed it previously (this is a new box) and hadn't touched it. as we spoke, i launched it and checked iptables, rules were there. when i quit, they were gone (policy allow).
<nathanjk> Jm92*: sorry not sure where this setting is
<bobstro> intelikey: when i changed the policy (ran the wizard), it "took". so by default, it seems to load, but not put in protection until the user either does the wizard or puts in a policy.
<bobstro> intelikey:  just very easy to confuse.
<intelikey> bobstro so you are saying it dump'd the rules when you closed the app ?
<bobstro> intelikey:  yes.
<intelikey> k  yes.
<bobstro> intelikey:  it does run as root (ubuntu/gnome) so running the wizard seemed to be the 'fix'.
<bobstro> intelikey:  having done that, it keeps  the rules.
<miken> is anyone familiar with setting up GRUB to boot from a RAID 1 array?
<miken> I keep getting Error 17's
<intelikey> yes   ok.     that's normal behaviour.          and i do agree that there is a degree of false security there.
<davor> how can i write a hfs partition?
<BenPA> hitmanwilly I am getting a message "partition table entries are not in order"
<bobstro> intelikey:  yes, it makes sense, but is not intuitive. impression is "ive got a firewall". it should perhaps force the wizard or put in a default "secure" configuration and warning?
<BenPA> hitmanwilly I am getting a message "partition table entries are not in disk order"
<intelikey> miken raid 1    eeek.   no i'm not.   but you may have to add a small boot partition that is not raid'd   cause the error 17 as i recall is "can't read the fs"
<hitmanWilly> BenPA: hmmm...dont know that one, im guessing it means that the applicable partitions aren't in the right order
<intelikey> bobstro normal for kde would be a "first run" wizard.
<miken> intelikey: yea thats the error, im not to familair with raid, so i thought i would give it a shot, didnt work :)
<Alonea> how do I mount an iso in linux?
<hitmanWilly> BenPA: ie hda1 comes after hda2 on the disk or some such thing
<BenPA> my system is really slow not sure what the problem is
<bobstro> intelikey:  perhaps force that to happen?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: mount with loopback -o option
<BenPA> no, the other way
<lespea> Alonea: mkdir whatever;sudo mount -t loop {file} {folder}
<intelikey> miken i'm not telling you it can't work.  only that i can't help you with it, for lack of knowledge in the "raid" world.
<lespea> i think... or is it -o
<lespea> :/
<hitmanWilly> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hitmanWilly> :)
<lespea> :(
<Alonea> lespea: ok, -t or -o? @@
<miken> intelikey: just found an old mailing list entry on google showing how to do it
<lespea> botowned
<lespea> -o
<lespea> my bad
<Alonea> lespea: ok. whats the loop thing mean?
<intelikey> bobstro like the first run wizard that runs to setup kde when you login to kde the first time.
<lespea> loopback
<Alonea> so, sudo mount file.iso -o /to/this/folder/ ?
<BenPA> how do I switch the order?
<intelikey> miken if you get it working smoothly.  and don't care to help a little you can add a post on the wiki.
<BenPA> put hda2 first
<intelikey> !grub | miken
<ubotu> miken: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bobstro> intelikey:  exactly. ah, now maybe that's part of it. firestarter is gnome, no? i installed kubuntu initially. isn't there a 'preferred' kde firewall?
<lespea> Alonea: no, sudo mount -o loop file.iso /to/this/folder
<intelikey> on the second link preferably ^
<Alonea> lespea: ok. thanks. I got you now.
<lespea> Alonea: :)
<cabled> ack ok that didnt work
<LinkCanabico> Hi all can someone try to convince me to switch to Kubuntu im now on fedora Kde but the fedora comunity is always flameing everybody so in thinking of a change
<lespea> apt
<intelikey> bobstro i don't think firestarter is gnome gtk based is it ?   maybe i'm wrong i'll check
<ChuckNorrisTroll> I am Chuck Norris.
<lespea> LinkCanabico: apt
<bobstro> LinkCanabico:  ubuntu isn't flameproof, but a good distribution.
<lespea> LinkCanabico: anything else ;)
<cabled> imho anything is better than redhate
<BenPA> hitmanwilly ... how do I switch the order?
<miken> LinkCanabico: Do you want to be a part of a community that acts like that :)
<LinkCanabico> if i change can i trust you to help me?
<lespea> miken: ?
<hitmanWilly> BenPA: not sure, never had to do it myself...
<lespea> miken: nvm
<LinkCanabico> miken realy good point
<BenPA> hmmmm
* ChuckNorrisTroll can run Linux
<intelikey> bobstro it does seem to depend on gconf2 and a few gnomish things.  but not gtk
<lespea> LinkCanabico: the first step is easy, just sudo rm -rf /
<lespea> LinkCanabico: :p
<hitmanWilly> LinkCanabico: well, you won't get flamed around here, unless you ask for it :)
<intelikey> so i don't guess i know.
<BenPA> ok, anyone know how to switch disk order?
<Pollywog> BenPA in BIOS?
<LinkCanabico>  hitmanWilly no prob about that
<Jucato> lespea: please don't say things like that
<Pollywog> if you mean boot order
<intelikey> hitmanWilly do you have firestarter installed ?   and if so did it come with kubuntu-desktop ?   or do you know ?
<cabled> i manually installed mine
<ChuckNorrisTroll> LinkCanabico: Would you liked to be trolled?
<Jucato> LinkCanabico: please do not run "sudo rm -rf /" (lespea was joking, but it's not a good joke)
<LinkCanabico> does kubunto have a torrent for the 64bit version? if so were?
<bobstro> intelikey:  i'm fairly certain i had to specify it for both.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: yes i use it, and no i had to apt it
<intelikey> hitmanWilly ok.  ty
<hitmanWilly> np
<moparisthebest> is it possible to make a new user account that is not able to view anything outside of its home directory?
<BenPA> no, pollywog my /dev/hda1 is start 7281 end 7295 and /devhda2 is start 1 end 3509
<lespea> Jucato: my bad
<LinkCanabico> Jucato dont wory im no newbie at least not total LOL
<Pollywog> oh
<ChuckNorrisTroll> moparisthebest: You must be kidding.
<ChuckNorrisTroll> moparisthebest: Unless you don't want to do anything.
<Pollywog> well I have been using Linux for almost 10 yrs and I am still green
<intelikey> bobstro ok then.   that pretty much settels that, it's not gnome nor kde  but does depend on a few gconf+deps
<lespea> Jucato: it appeared to me that he was not a noob; but I won't take a chance I suppose
* Pollywog is still a noob
<Jucato> LinkCanabico: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php choose a mirror near you and you'll be directed to a page with links for the downloads
<BenPA> lol ok there has to be someone who knows
<bobstro> intelikey:  i do wonder if it's called differently in the kde & gnome menus.
<moparisthebest> just be able to run executables inside of thier home directory ChuckNorrisTroll, didnt know if that was possible or not
<nickname> benpa: know what?
<Pollywog> BenPA have you tried QTparted?
<Pollywog> or gparted?
<intelikey> doubt it.  menus are generated pretty genericly
<cabled> is there a way to install new hardware?
<Jucato> lespea: not just for LinkCanabico, but for other unwitting newbies that might have read your "joke" and tried it out
<ChuckNorrisTroll> moparisthebest: That would never work. You can't be serious.
<cabled> i mean kde gui type wizard
<ChuckNorrisTroll> moparisthebest: Tell me how you are going to run /bin/sh?
<BenPA> I have qtparted ... I was trying to change my swap size and ended up in this situation
<intelikey> bobstro viola.
<Jucato> moparisthebest: users need to be able to "read" config files that are outside of their home directory as well
<intelikey> !firestarter | bobstro
<ubotu> bobstro: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Pollywog> oic
<moparisthebest> i just figured there was probably some predefined permission set that only allows users access to the bare minimum
<ChuckNorrisTroll> Programs are put in the path, which is the likes of /bin/
<lespea> Jucato: good point
<Pollywog> !partitioning
<intelikey> they do specify differently.
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nickname> benpa: which is?
<lespea> Jucato: well, lesson learned
<nomin> any mythtv users in here?  I'm only getting sound out of the left speaker.  Is the problem with mythtv or with the set recording source option?
<cabled> !keyboards
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
* intelikey stands "re-crect'ed"
<ChuckNorrisTroll> You probably don't wwant users running programs in their home directory. Make the /home file system mount without allowing execution.
<Jucato> what's a crect?
<bobstro> intelikey: yeah, that's what i meant about the default for each. but having installed both kde and gnome, i'm wondering if it matters which firestarter is installed into?
<Pollywog> corrected for dyslexics
<Jucato> moparisthebest: what do you consider as "bare minimum"?
<intelikey> bobstro no.  doesn't work that way
<Jucato> Pollywog: oh
<Jucato> :P
<BenPA>  ... I  was trying to resize my swap ... I am using qtparted .... I resized my partition but not sure it is working then I got an error partion table entries are not in disk order
<bobstro> intelikey:  i too was alarmed when i'd installed it but had no policy in place on boot.
<LinkCanabico> one last question does the 64 bit version of firefox suport flash or am i beter of with 32 bit?
<Jucato> LinkCanabico: there are ways to make flash and java work on 64bit...
<moparisthebest> like no access to other user's home directories, and perhaps certain other directories?
<Jucato> !flash64 | LinkCanabico
<ubotu> LinkCanabico: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Jucato> moparisthebest: no acces != can't read.
* ChuckNorrisTroll Chuck Norris Joke Troll
<Pollywog> Jucato: specify
<intelikey> bobstro you can mention it to one of the staff and see what they say if you like.   as for me i'm satisfied for now.   the issue the user was describing is not a "normal" thing.
<moparisthebest> well, not being able to read other user's home directories
<nickname> can you join #lobster and print a copy of the error,?
<LinkCanabico> Jucato: ok thanks :) im downloading now
<Jucato> moparisthebest: the default is that user can't modify (write) files outside their home directory
<nickname> benpa: also can you access fstabs?
<bobstro> intelikey:  you mean having installed firestarter into kde?
<Jucato> moparisthebest: then you set your files to be unreadable by "others"
<BenPA> how do I do that nickname
<nathanjk> Night all.  Jucato, thanks again.
<moparisthebest> ok, thanks Jucato
<intelikey> bobstro no i mean having it start and ask for a password on each login.
<Jucato> moparisthebest: remember file permissions have 3 sets: user/owner, group, and others
<nickname> benpa: do what?
<BenPA> access fstabs
<Jucato> moparisthebest: if you set -r for "others", people who do not belong to the group who owns the files will not be able to read them
<ChuckNorrisTroll> err, some ups aren't idle.
<nickname> do you have file access?
<ChuckNorrisTroll> I better /part
<Pollywog> can BenPA fix his problem by editing fstab?
<nickname> it is possible.
<BenPA> I can if you tell me how
<Pollywog> oic
<nickname> dfepends on the error
<intelikey> Pollywog what was his problem ?
<Solurity> I'm using 7.0.4 and for some reason knetworkmanager won't start for me.. is this a common/known problem?
<se7en> somebody know what lib i have to downloade for amarok transcode scipt?
<Pollywog> I understood that gparted did not leave his partitions starting/ending in the right place
<Pollywog> that has happened to me
<Pollywog> qtparted
<BenPA> the problem exist on my laptop which is right next to this computer
<nickname> can you post the error?  I figure there is gonna be alot of text, so if you join #lobster can you type it there?
<intelikey> Pollywog yuch....   no fstab wont fix that.
<nickname> benpa: I see.  can you get it to boot to a shell?  what is your skill level?
<LinkCanabico> good night all
<Pollywog> k I did not think so
<Pollywog> I think I ended up having to reinstall
<Amerbadden> What a loop this KDE has thrown me for!
<hitmanWilly> thats actual partition info on the MBR iirc
<Amerbadden> OK...
<Jucato> nickname: he can also use a pastebin instead
<intelikey> Pollywog testdisk  maybe
<nickname> polly: I didn't know that.  hrm, this happened to me once.
<BenPA> I understand a lot but am still semi newbie ...
<Pollywog> but I am not saying there is no way to fix it, I just did now know another way
<Amerbadden> I have a few questions...
<se7en> i need help with this error /amarok/scripts/transkode/transkode: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3
<Amerbadden> One: How do I stop my launch feedback from bouncing?
<nickname> is your hard disk sata or pata (ide?)
<BenPA> ide
<intelikey> nickname testdisk  might not be a bad idea.   hope you have backed up all vital info already.
<Jucato> Amerbadden: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol", go to Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<nickname> thats good.  lets see.  there is a program I used to restore my old tables, but it was awhile ago.  let me research.
<nickname> can you write a bootable cd from your main computer?
<Pollywog> is there a good password manager other than pwmanager?
<hitmanWilly> Pollywog: kwallet?
<intelikey> passwd
<intelikey> oh   nm
<BenPA> nickname it's ok if I loose it all ... it's a test machine but it took me days to get to this point
<Pollywog> no kwallet doesn't cut it for me
<Pollywog> pwmanager has kwallet emulation if I need it
<Amerbadden> Jucato: How can I have it show KControl by default? Do you know why it isn't shown by default?
<intelikey> mozilla-psm
<nickname> oh, in that case your hosed, wipe and start fresh.  why did it take you so long to get it to this point?
<Pollywog> but I think it is no longer being developed
<BenPA> I started with a cd on gnome then added kubuntu and added somethings
<nickname> amerbaddden: just right click on system settings and change to kcontrol
<Jucato> Amerbadden: because Kubuntu is using System Settings by default. It's almost the same as kcontrol, except with a different interface, different groupings, and some duplicated modules taken out
<intelikey> Amerbadden cause they have to change something or they can't call it a new release  ?
<Amerbadden> Jucato: OK...Though I don't agree with their reasoning...
<nickname> amerbadden: doesn't seem like a days kind of list, but do yourself a favor and send yourself an email of your changes and addons, for if you have to do this again.
<nickname> amerbaddden: oops I meant benpa
<Amerbadden> Jucato: Mind helping me with my clock?
<Jucato> Amerbadden: I haven't mentioned anything about their reasoning. so I presume you know what their reasoning is
<BenPA> you fix this problem?
<Jucato> Amerbadden: what about the clock?
<Pollywog> I wonder whether Basket Notes can be sent to another machine running KDE
<hatter> omg.  system freeze.  loud beep. no ping response. kubuntu.
<BenPA> you mean how to fix this problem?
<Pollywog> that would be like sending oneself an email
<Amerbadden> Jucato: It uses a 24 hour time format...How can I change it to a twelve hour one?
<nickname> if you really want to get into fixing this, I will find the program I used and walk you through it, but it was kind of hairy.  If that sounds like fun to you, I'm game.
<Pollywog> BenPA: when it happened to me I backed up my important data and then reinstalled
<Jucato> Amerbadden: right-click on the clock -> Time & Date Format
<Jucato> Amerbadden: Time & Date tab -> TIme Format
<nickname> other wise what i wrote to amer by mistake was this:
<BenPA> it's ok because I have not added any important data to the computer yet
<nickname> doesn't seem like a days kind of list, but do yourself a favor and send yourself an email of your changes and addons, for if you have to do this again.
<stdin> intelikey: I made some modifications to the script if you want to have a look
<nickname> beanpa:  I understand.  some people (like me) break stuff like that because it's fun to fix.  Sort of a masochistic streak
<BenPA> it's ok nickname I am willing to try
<intelikey> sure
<nickname> benpa: alright let me find the prog.
<nickname> benpa: brb
<stdin> intelikey: dcc or pastebin?
<BenPA> k
<intelikey> stdin send it on
<Amerbadden> Jucato: What do I do to render it into the twelve-hour format?
<intelikey> i have no trubble getting if you can send
<Jucato> Amerbadden: Time & Date tab -> TIme Format -> in the drop down list, choose the one with AMPM at the end
<Jucato> Amerbadden: or use pH:MM:SS AMPM
<stdin> intelikey: I haven't really changed the functionality of it
<intelikey> stdin  you should change the version to 0.2.8 and rename it accordingly    :)
<Amerbadden> Jucato: Thanks. One more question, ok?
<stdin> intelikey: heh, yeah, or added a -stdin0 to it :)
<Jucato> Amerbadden: sure
<Amerbadden> Jucato: I want a shortcut to my home folder in my kmenu. What do I need to do to accomplish this?
<Jucato> Amerbadden: right-click on the K Menu icon -> Menu Editor
<ubunturos> Amerbadden: there's one in storage media, though
<Jucato> Amerbadden: but don't you just want to use the System Menu applet on kicker
<intelikey> stdin oh.  did you test with -s and nesting ?
<ubunturos> (or the System Menu)
<Jucato> Amerbadden: the one beside the K Menu that looks like a computer. click on it and you'll be presented with choices like Home Folder, Storage Media, etc
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, seem to work
<Jok3rs> kkkk
<hatter> each time i change a video card in kubuntu feisty fawn, my xorg.conf file reverts (changes? overwrites?) to a single card version
<hatter> not the version i had
<intelikey> k   did for me but i was just making sure that the newer bash wouldn't break that.
<hatter> hmmm, it gets copied to an xorg.conf file with a timestamp at the end of it
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, reading from stdin (hehe) works, and so does -s
<intelikey> yes.  good.   i could already pipe into it.
<intelikey> wasn't concerned about reading from stdin cause bc does that by default
<Jok3rs891> .nick Jok3rs
<nickname> benpa: ok I found it.
<BenPA> ok
<Jok3rs> /notice moparisthebest are you here man
<BluesKaj> hatter, it's prolly defaulting to the generic vesa driver , you may be able change it back in sytem settings, or you may have to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stdin> intelikey: seem it even works with #!/bin/sh here (just had to change "echo -e" to "/bin/echo -e"
<Amerbadden> Jucato: OK. Thank you MUCHLY!
<nickname> there are two different programs I cannot seem to remember which one of these two (there were originally seven, but I know it was one of these two).
<Jucato> Amerbadden: you're welcome
<BenPA> ok
<intelikey> hmmm.  ok.   i'll keep that in mind.
<lespea> stdin: you may want to use #!/bin/bash to avoid future problems
<nickname> the first is acronis disk doctor, ( www.acronis.com ), it has a 15 day trial period, but will allow you to rebuild.
<stdin> intelikey: sh just has a smaller footprint, and is probably more portable
<hatter> BluesKaj: its not, its putting an ati driver which i had in 3 video cards ago, and wont get to the GUI, i have to ctrl-alt-f1 and change the driver in xorg.conf
<stdin> lespea: huh?
<nickname> the second (I really think this one was the one that did it) was www.ptdd.com
<intelikey> stdin that means one could use other shells too.    dash is posix compliant
<intelikey> PPP: VJ uncompressed error
<BenPA> and the other?
<intelikey> anyone have a clue what throws that error message ^ ?
<nickname> partition disk doctor, it creates a bootable image and searches for the old partition table.  it works like a charm
<intelikey> VJ uncompressed <<<  what's that ?
<nickname> intellikey:uh is it ppp?
* hitmanWilly looks extremely puzzled at that
<stdin> lespea: if it works with sh (dash) it will work with anything :)
<intelikey> nickname don't be coy
<lespea> stdin: instead of #!/bin/sh you should use #!/bin/bash
<nickname> hehe!
<BenPA> so which should I use and is the 2nd one free? or trial?
<intelikey> i know it's ppp  but why ?
<intelikey> what's causing it.
<intelikey> ?
<lespea> stdin: but different interpreters have different nuances -- so your script might break otherwise
<nickname> use ptdd, it is cripple ware; it wont restore files, but it WILL rebuild your partitions.
<intelikey> ipx protocol ?     why would i need ipx for only dialup ?
<stdin> lespea: dash is posix compliant, so it should be fine, and not everyone has bash (and not always in /bin too)
<BenPA> noname is there a website for it?
<lespea> stdin: hmm...
<BluesKaj> hatter, then you still have the ati-xorg-driver & source installed ...uninstall it from adept once you get X working again
<hatter> BluesKaj: hey theres an idea,  do you think that could have conflicted with the mga driver ?
<BluesKaj> very possible hatter
<nickname> intellikey of course! it's the RFC 1144 `VJ' Van Jacobson TCP header compression
<intelikey> well if google has a clue it may be my kernel.....
<nickname> benpa: www.ptdd.com
<nickname> intellikey: its a config option for slip w/ pppd
<intelikey> nickname ?   kernel config option ?
<underzr0> globeration
<intelikey> i'm presently using the ubuntu 2.6.15-28-386   latest for dapper
<nickname> pppd deamon try restarting the pppd with -novjcid  that should turn off compression, but I don't think that error is signifigant enough to fix
<nickname> sorry, meant to say it's part of the pppd deamon
<intelikey> ah i see.
<intelikey> maybe enabling ipx protocol would fix it
<nickname> maybe.  it has to do with the way the ppp handles slip connections
<nickname> more info here: http://osdir.com/ml/network.poptop/2006-06/msg00099.html
<nickname> and here: http://docs.hp.com/en/B9106-90007/pppd.1.html
<ses1959_> question what does man sane mean after a make install
<ses1959_> is this the manual for the program
<hitmanWilly> yes
<biovore> type man sane at a command prompt
<intelikey> well i turned the ipx protocol back on,  we'll see if that fixes the error.
<intelikey> ses1959_   man man
<intelikey> so you will know how to use the man command
<intelikey> or   man less
<intelikey> at least
<biovore> rtfm for the win..
<nickname> intellikey: from what I read it drops network speed to something unusable when the error hits?
<intelikey> nickname heh can't drop my network speed....
<intelikey> there isn't any.
<intelikey> :)
<nickname> hey I just ran "sudo chmod -X" what do I do now?
<nickname> J/k newbies do NOT attempt
<kalorin`> ok
<kalorin`> anyone had it where all the sudden the screensaver stuff just sort of doesn't work anymore?
<nickname> not work how?
<kalorin`> like it never kicks on
<kalorin`> dpms doesn't seem to go
<kalorin`> nothing
<kalorin`> if I leave the screens on they'll be on tomorrow
<nickname> does it run when you click test?
<kalorin`> yeah
<kalorin`> is there some daemon process that might be hung up in some inconsistent state?
<nickname> what if you drop the time limit down to one minute?
<kalorin`> xset shows the right timeouts
<kalorin`> well yeah that's funny
<nickname> I now, but at one minute you can sit and wait to see if it runs
<kalorin`> ok I'll hang for a minute and see
<nickname> thx
<intelikey> kalorin you can  ps ax   and look for [defunct]  processes
<nickname> anyone use a belkin wireless keyboard (model #f8e832)?
<nickname> leileilol: flower flower laugh out loud?
<kalorin`> interesting
<leileilol> no
<kalorin`> it kicked off to a blank screen after 1 minutes
<leileilol> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lei-Lei + LOL
<nickname> ? blank as in energy saver mode, or blank as in dark?
<kalorin`> dark
<kalorin`> like no screen saver selected kind of deal
<pat5star> hi all, I'm new to kubuntu and love it far better than any other distro I've tried so far! I'm looking for a podcatcher and haven't found anything I like too much yet, any ideas?
<kalorin`> nothing defunct int he ps list
<compilerwriter> well intelikey I did the reinstall and now I am listening to my cds again.
<kalorin`> I'm just not even really sure where to start looking at this one
<intelikey> compilerwriter glad it's fixed.  hate that you had to reload to get there.
<nickname> what screen saver/vid card/driver?
<kalorin`> um...
<compilerwriter> now intelikey if I could just figure out how in hell to get my Caps lock key and and Left control keys swapped.
<intelikey> kalorin` one other thing.     beryl ?
<kalorin`> ati x700 pro with ati's driver
<kalorin`> no beryl
<nickname> anyone try a kubuntu install on a fujitsu 3400 tablet PC?
<kalorin`> Euphoria (GL) screensaver
<compilerwriter> 7.04 is different than when I last did that.
<kalorin`> kubuntu 6.10
<kalorin`> with all teh updates
<parth> my adept manager says you wont be able to add /modify  any packages due to some packages .i want to make some changes how do i do it
<intelikey> compilerwriter heh.  i could do that console side  but as for the xkbd   i have no clue.
<crimsun> compilerwriter: did you need something from me earlier?
<nickname> did it ever work?
<compilerwriter> I was trying to figure out what was wrong with my sound.
<compilerwriter> I couldn't reach you and intelikey was as flummoxed as I so I did a fresh reinstall to get it sorted out.
<nickname> parth: try sudo apt-get -f install
<compilerwriter> Now Frederica von Stade is gracing my ears again.
<nickname> kalorin`?
<intelikey> nickname that might be one of the few places where  aptitude -f install    would be better...
<compilerwriter> crimsun you can tell me how in blazes to swap my control key and my Caps lock key in 7.04 if you would.
<intelikey> few (imo)
<dsmith> when did 6.06 release come out?
<nickname> how so? (curious, not defensive)
<intelikey> dsmith hehe
<crimsun> compilerwriter: you can configure that in kde system settings
<crimsun> compilerwriter: I don't use kde, so I don't know the precise steps offhand
<compilerwriter> That is what I though crimsun, but I can't seem to find it.
<intelikey> nickname they claim better deps resolution   but actually just because it will sujest one corse of action and if you say NO it will fall back to another possable fix   if there are any.
<intelikey> nickname thus giving the user more choices on how to fix the issue at hand.
<nickname> intelikey: O'rly? I will remember that, and look into more aptitiude use.
<dsmith> 1 june 2006
<kalorin`> [00:30]  <nickname> kalorin`?
<kalorin`> it blanked the screen but didn't start the screen saver
<kalorin`> trying again
<parth> how do i add splash image to grub
<intelikey> nickname yeah.  i don't normally recomment aptitude cause,  well i hate the interface.  but with   the  install -f  switches it does have it's place.
<kalorin`> i set it not to start automatically and then applied then back
<kalorin`> 1 minute timer
<parth> thanks nickname
<kalorin`> then i need to head to bed
<kalorin`> grrr, shouldn't be typing
<intelikey> nickname you have seen/ran   "aptitude "   no args havent you ?
<nickname> intelikey: nope.
<nickname> intelikey: oh. yes
<nickname> intelikey: now
<intelikey> well nough said.
<kalorin`> well there you go again
<nickname> parth: grub images go into /boot/grub/splashimages
<kalorin`> still just black it out, but doesn't start the screen saver
<kalorin`> nor does it seem to do dpms
<nickname> kalorin: can you try the banner screensaver (it's non GL
<intelikey> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> well poo
<nickname> i like the bot.  and you just bang on it?
<nickname> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<compilerwriter> Finally found it.  I was hidden in the Regions and Languages instead of with the keyboard stuff.  sheesh.  I need a drink now.  Barkeep scotch for intelikey and me.
<stdin> intelikey: howcome you say the user should install in ~/bin but have it install to .scripts?
<kalorin`> ok 1 minute banner
<intelikey> stdin that's ~/bin/.scripts    all the symlinks will be in  ~/bin
<parth> can anyone tell me how how do i configure my monitor
<parth> right now it says vesa
<parth> mine is lg 563n
<intelikey> stdin what do you have against if statements ?
<parth> also the graphics card is selected as vesa
<parth> mine is intel 845
<kalorin`> smae same
<stdin> intelikey: heh, nothing, I just like case when it has a use, it can be more flexable
<kalorin`> blank screen no screensaver
<nickname> parth: as far as grub boot image also look at this: http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/#1.1
<kalorin`> I wonder if there's already one running that might have left a .lock or something
<intelikey> !xorg | parth
<ubotu> parth: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hatter> how do i get back to a command prompt from kde so that no x server is running ?
<intelikey> stdin maybe.   i use case a lot anymore  but i can do anything with if  that i can do with case
<nickname> kalorin: hrm.  shouldn't happen after a reboot then?
<intelikey> hatter see the ubotu links ^
<stdin> intelikey: like if you want a partial match, eg math*) (for the math-0.2.8 script and math symlink)
<intelikey> hatter basicly kill kdm   assuming you use that broke thing
<hatter> intelikey: ctl alt backspace takes me back to the login screen
<stdin> intelikey: and what if the user has the script in ~, you don't actually look for ~/bin ?
<intelikey> hatter i never said use that.  that only resets.  doesn't affect kdm
<nickname> :kalorin`
<intelikey> stdin correct.   i put.  should install in ~/bin   because that's normally in the path.  they can put it anyplace they like
<kalorin`> heh
<kalorin`> it locked hard
<kalorin`> mouse would move, keyboard was locked out
<kalorin`> numlock didn't even flash
<kalorin`> nice
<kalorin`> teach me to play iwth the screensaver too much
<nickname> kalorin: ?  try this:
<nickname>  had the same problem using Kubuntu Edgy. It has been solved just activating Power Saving. That is: K -> System Settings -> Monitor & Display -> Power saving Check Enable power saving and set Switch off monitor after a longer time than the screen saver.
<nickname> Reply With Quote
<hatter> if i kill kdm then i get a kubuntu logo then a flashing cursor in the top left and nothing else.
<nickname> forget the quote part
<intelikey> hatter if you need a command.   sudo killall kdm
<nickname> intelikey: I need a command!
<intelikey> hatter    sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<kalorin`> nick
<intelikey> nickname for ?
<nickname> yo
<kalorin`> yeah xset is always wrong
<kalorin`> I ended up setting the xset commands in my .bashrc
<kalorin`> perhaps I should go to 7.04
<kalorin`> ?
<nickname> wait, what is up with xset?
<kalorin`> DPMS (Energy Star):
<kalorin`>   Standby: 0    Suspend: 900    Off: 1200
<kalorin`>   DPMS is Enabled
<kalorin`>   Monitor is On
<kalorin`> i set that in my .bashrc
<kalorin`> if I don't they're all set to 32768 or wahtever teh highest number is
<kalorin`> I figure it was the result of the ati drivers
* kalorin` shrugs
<kalorin`> anyway it works great for a few weeks at a time then I'll just have to reboot
<kalorin`> not big deal
<nickname> but it still doesn't work, does it?  I mean screen is still on, so why bother changing it?
<kalorin`> perhaps I'll upgrade after a week or two when the quarter is over
<kalorin`> oh it works great until it gets in this odd state
<intelikey> nickname you need a command???  ok.     sudo mount /dev/nvram /          (don't dare try it.)        </stupidity>
<kalorin`> it goes along for a week or two workign fine, then gets odd
<kalorin`> figured I really just needed to kill -HUP something but didn't know what to kill
* kalorin` surgs
* kalorin` shrugs
<nickname> I see, thats why you think a wierd lock
<kalorin`> yeah me too
<nickname> running fglrx?
<kalorin`> yeah
<kalorin`> no tellin'
<kalorin`> no problem at all at work on my nvidia workstation
<kalorin`> also running 6.10 iwth the nvidia drivers
<kalorin`> no biggie
<kalorin`> I gotta hit the sack
<kalorin`> nighty
<kalorin`> thanks for trying
<nickname> yeah, short of pouring through your logs, maybe try an updated driver, or switch to the radeon proprietary...
<kalorin`> yeah
<nickname> glad to help, gnite!
<nickname> I wonder if I can mount /dev/urandom?
<intelikey> sudo mount -o remount,dreamonly /kalorin`/brain /pillow
<kalorin`> you can likely mount anything
<kalorin`> :)
<kalorin`> might not be healthy
* kalorin` waves
<nickname> better yet, can I send it via dcc?
<intelikey> nickname  mount -t none /dev/urandom /tmp
<kalorin`> ok rebooted a few minutes ago it's set to 1 minute
<kalorin`> i'll sit and watch it
<dac_> is there a way to make email encrypted?
<nickname> if I sudo rm cp && rm cp that would make my life interesting...
<nickname> brb
<kalorin`> yep, working fine now
* kalorin` waves
<kalorin`> reboot, works in windows, seems to work in linux too sometimes :)
<nickname> yeah, check your logs next time it locks up, it'll be there.
<intelikey> lol   reboot.... lol
<intelikey> could have just reset the xserver and see if it helped
<intelikey> rm cp
<intelikey> rm: cannot remove `cp': No such file or directory
<intelikey> now rm /bin/*  on the other hand....
<wolferine> when is Skype going to be updating in the repos? So webcams can be used...
<nickname> from what I understand not soon.
<nickname> wolferine: ekiga works good, though
<ardchoille> wolferine: Once an Ubuntu is released, the only updates will be bug fixes and security updates, you won't see the next version in the repos most likely.
<wolferine> nickname, you use it?
<wolferine> nickname, did you setup an account?
<nickname> skype doesn't even have experimetal webcam modules for linux
<nickname> wolf: yeah I use it.  it's alright
<wolferine> they do for MACs
<unix_infidel> has ubuntu already released vmware images for fiesty?
<wolferine> dont they?
<nickname> wolf: I don't know, I don't swing that way ;)
<intelikey> stdin    care to test   "sh help read "   is that built into dash ?
<wolferine> nick, I am wanting to set up ekiga to work with asterisk
<ses1959_> trying to use vi as editor is there a better choice
<wolferine> i should have it by this weekend
<wolferine> i hope
<intelikey> ses1959_ that's argumentive and subjective.   yes there is.  and no there is not   depends on whether you like vi or not.      try nano
<nickname> interesting.
<stdin> intelikey: sh doesn't have "help" but while works
<ses1959_> ok i have forgotten commands in vi to edit the file i need
<ses1959_> thank you will try nano
<intelikey> stdin then    sh which read
<intelikey> see if read is a shell build in
<stdin> no output, so builtin
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> ty
<hatter> ATI NVIDIA can FUCK OFF
<ardchoille> !language | hatter
<ubotu> hatter: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hatter> yes. I will swear quietly.
<intelikey> hatter while i share your disdane, the language has no place here.
<hatter> yes. you are right.
<intelikey> "next time just say, 'well poo' and well all get the idea"
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> or "fiddle sticks"
<ses1959_> i have edited a file in nano but need the command to save the file tried shift6 and X
<trix`G> quick question, why am I unable to watch DVD's in kubuntu?  I've installed several different movie players that can play DVD's (VLC, Ogle, etc) and installed every set of codecs and decoders I could find in the package manager, yet I stick a dvd in, mount the drive, and try to play it with a player and it spins the dvd, hangs the programs then appears to just give up and sit there.
<intelikey> ses1959_ the commands are at the bottom of the nano screen
<intelikey> ses1959_  ^ means ctrl key
<trix`G> for nano I just use CTRL+X for quit and it asks me to save so I say yes
<ses1959_> thank you
<intelikey> ses1959_ you're welcome
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<trix`G> ahh thank you
<intelikey> trix`G see if either of those help you.
<trix`G> it's people like you that make linux fun
<ses1959_> did the ctrl x and get permission denied
<ses1959_> i ran nano as sudo but must need to chmod on the file first
<intelikey> ses1959_ then i sujest you when asked where to save it to,   you specify some place in ~   so you will have write access   then sudo cp  it to it's origenal dest.
<ses1959_> oo ok thank you did not think about cp
<intelikey> always more than one methood of epidurmal removal per felion
<ardchoille> intelikey: lol
<trix`G> i usually just sudo /bin/bash and avoid all those sudo problems
<trix`G> i've grown to hate sudo
<nickname> I might have similar sentiments if flaccid was my first thought for a moniker
<intelikey> trix`G better to use  sudo -i
<intelikey> trix`G or even   sudo su -
<trix`G> yeah but who wants to have to remember another password
<intelikey> that way you get root environment   and don't mess up things in your user dir
<intelikey> another passwd ?
<intelikey> no.
<intelikey> you must be high.
<ardchoille> trix`G: sudo -i and sudo su - both use your user password
<underzr0> ELLO!
<trix`G> if it wasn't for the constant annoying warnings I'd just use root for everything and not have a normal user.  I've never, in all the years I've been around linux, had a problem typing something stupid as root
<underzr0> D:
<underzr0> Hello parth
<trix`G> and yes, i'm high :)
<parth> hi
<underzr0> hello deep_
<parth> does anyone know how to enable opengl in kubuntu fawn
<deep_> hi underzr0 (:
<nickname> parth: prolly
<intelikey> using root for something will cause them to fail.   one example that comes to mind with clamav  trying to update the database "freshclam"   will fail if ran by root
<underzr0> D:
<ardchoille> trix`G: If I wanted to break into your computer, I know you have a root account and I can sit here for weeks trying to brute force root, but I can't do that when root is disabled. And I can't brute force your user account because I don't know the username/password. Sudo is a good thing :)
<intelikey> oh his user account is trix
<deep`> Hah
<intelikey> that's why i don't like the root jr.  approach to false security ardchoille
<nickname> and his pw is "root"
<ardchoille> Computer security is not a destination, it's a continual process.
<intelikey> and root jr. is not in the path....
<parth> how do i enable graphics card acceleration in kubuntu 7.04
<intelikey> imo ^
<intelikey> !nv | parth
<ubotu> parth: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> if not nv or ati then say so
<parth> its ati
<hatter> system settings -> monitor and display -> = KDE crash handler.
<hatter> i have no idea how to fix this.
<nickname> !keyword_monitor_and_autoreply
<nickname> funny
<trix`G> ardchoille, If you wanted to break into my computer, you'd first have to find it among the 22 others connected to the router sharing the same IP I have, then, you'd have to stop and think what you could possibly have to gain from breaking into a linux box full of nothing but free open source software you could download yourself.
<intelikey> trix`G or find an exploit in your irc client
<trix`G> still what would be the point, I have nothing to lose nor offer
<trix`G> hell I only installed this distro on a freshly formatted partition about three hours ago
<ardchoille> But, you have a box from which I can send spam or try to hack into nasa.gov. I don't care if the men in black arrest you ;)
<intelikey> no point.  only pointing out that the only secure box is the one that isn't connected
<nickname> monitor and display are totally broken for me, but I believe there is a file you can delete in ~//home/ian/.kde/share/config/display?something?
<nickname> ^^ hater
<nickname> ^^ hatter
<hatter> yes.
<nickname> double whoops, sorry
<nickname> see above
<hatter> thx, i will check
<trix`G> ardchoille: that wouldn't really be feasible(sp?) in my specific situation but you have a good point
<nickname> trix: and what is your specific situation that leaves you invulnerable to sucjh attacks?
<trix`G> gah intelikey, those dvd instructions you linked make sence but i'm getting a compile error
<intelikey> that is one of the few pluses about dialup.   too slow for a cracker to proxie through
<hatter> nickname: the only file sort of similar is kcmdisplayrc
<trix`G> nickname: not invulnerable just unlikely, i'm only connected to the router for brief periods of time to get work done, otherwise i'm not connected, and when I am, the router autokicks me if I use any non standard ports (including ftp bittorrent (6881-6889) and IRC) without approval from the dorm's netadmin
<Solurity> sounds like it would be fun to crack that one..
<nickname> hatter: momento, please.
<Solurity> which I totally don't condone
<intelikey> .edu is primo agendaus
<trix`G> well it's easy to tunnel through port 80 to get stuff working, but considering that the netadmin is my roomate he opens whatever ports for me I tell him to
<trix`G> anyway I'm having trouble with those DVD instructions if anyone can help, when I run /usr/whatever/libdvdread3/install-css.sh it starts to compile but then it says "Error C compiler can't create executables"
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> one or the other of those probably ^
<trix`G> i'm already root so it's not likely to be the second one
<trix`G> aha
<trix`G> the first link helped, i didn't have a compiler installed lol, duuuh!
* trix`G slaps his forehead.
<nickname> hatter: I don't believe that is the file.  try renaming it, and see.
<intelikey> i started to only list the first.  but thought what the heck. it could be the other....  though not as likely
<hatter> nickname: nope, crash
<hatter> maybe its back to gnome for stability
<nickname> that's the only module that crashes?
<hatter> nickname: this all started because of random screen freezes, I have tried 3 different video cards, 2 of which did the same, now the background pic is gone and the crash happens when i try to get to monitor & displays
<intelikey> who was it a while ago that asked when  6.6 was released ?  :)
<hatter> and the 3rd video card was nvidia which i tried the binary from nvidia and it wants to take over and not be happy with 3 monitors
<hatter> geez.  no work got done today.
<trix`G> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nickname> what cards / drivers?
<joxam> Hello.
<stdin> intelikey: ok, made some more mods, made it so the script looks for ~/bin (and installs there if found) or makes ~/bin and installs there. If the user is root then it asks if they want to do a user install or a system install. and warns if ~/bin isn't in the users $PATH
<joxam> I may need a little help with something.
<nickname> joxam just ask
<joxam> Excuse me if I'm a bit stupid, or I ask something that is easily fixed.
<joxam> Okay.
<nickname> joxam just ask
<nickname> hatter: what are the other cards?
<nickname> hatter: and drivers?
<joxam> Tv tuner card. Tv wonder pro. Already read up on it. Installed two programs that said would work.
<joxam> Didn't.
<ardchoille> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joxam> Basic question. How i do this?!
<nickname> what programs?
<hatter> nickname: i have 2 S3 cards in pci slots and the 3rd is the agp one. the first card i have been using which has been working fine for the last week until the system freeze this morning is an ati. the 2nd i used was matrox which worked for a little while the freeze plus long beep, the third nvidia which decided by itself that the other  monitor is the primary one
<intelikey> stdin ok    that however would not fit into my "modus operandus"  it's too strict.  what if they wanted to install in /var/opt/testing/bin   for a chrooted env testing.
<joxam> Tvtime and XawTV
<stdin> intelikey: it's an easy fix to say "or enter the path you want to install to"
<intelikey> or just wanted ~/unsafe/scripts/  ?
<nickname> joxam: and tvtime does what?
<intelikey> but you see why i didn't do that initaly.
<joxam> Um. I start it
<joxam> static
<nickname> hatter: what sort of freeze?  did you do an xorg.conf rewrite after switching cards?
<joxam> will only draw from composite
<joxam> and not my coaxial
<intelikey> anyway. as i said.   it's free.  do what you will with it.   just pointing out why i did it the way i did.
<intelikey> one could even write a small installer script like you said and wrap it around a tar archive
<nickname> did you try kdetv?
<hatter> nickname: complete system freeze,  no mouse or k/b.  i then went to another box and could still ping it. only a hard reset would restart.  when changing cards, I handmodified the xorg.conf files.
<nickname> and did you use the repositories to install these progs?
<intelikey> thus moving the install function out of the main script and improving it's performance
<intelikey> @ stdin  ^   ^^   ^^^
<joxam> Nick, doing so now
<nickname> hatter: you will prollty have to explicitly specify monitors in your xorg, are you running the nvidia glx driver, or the one off the website?
<nickname> joxam: did you use the repositories to install tvtime? or from a website?
<joxam> Rep
<nickname> hatter:  I would try the auto config of xorg, and then do your mods after that, to ensure a clean file.
<nickname> jox: good
<nickname> joxam hatter: brb
<nickname> ok im back
<nickname> anyone try the secret mario debs?
<hatter> nickname: the xorg.conf file is pretty simple, the monitors are explicitly specified, since they are all different.
<FuriousGeorge> help me out here guys.  i installed nvidia-glx, and kubuntu, like a good desktop linux, changed my xorg.conf to load the nvidia driver
<FuriousGeorge> problem is when i start x now it crashes and says NO DEVICE attached
<FuriousGeorge> which is odd b/c when i lspci i see geforce 6100 right ther
<FuriousGeorge> e
<nickname> hatter: driver(s)?
<raylu> FuriousGeorge, show us your monitor device in xorg.conf
<FuriousGeorge> raylu: to really show it to you i would have to start sshd service which i dont know how to do in kubuntu-like distros :)
<nickname> joxam: update?
<FuriousGeorge> i guess i can just launch sshd manually
<hatter> nickname: s3virge, ati, mga
<raylu> um...just open it in a text editor and paste it to pastebin
<raylu> oh. Ctrl+Alt+F1
<FuriousGeorge> raylu: no, im using another pc right now and my client in gaim.  for whatever reason ive never used cli chat clients
<FuriousGeorge> in any case i can see that its wrong (the monitor section)
<FuriousGeorge> i suppose i can run corg-config.  should i do that
<sub16> yes you should
<raylu> m...I really can't tell you because I don't have enough info
<FuriousGeorge> totally forgot about xorg-config
<nickname> hatter: hold on
<trix`G> how do I install the kernel sources for kubuntu?  apt-get install kernel-sources tells me it's referred to but not there
<hatter> trix`G: you can sudo apt-cache search linux-source* to see what you need to get
<raylu> the * isn't really neccessary, I believe
<intelikey> sudo not needed for that
<hatter> true, wildcard is not necessary
<intelikey> users can search the database as well as root
<karlito> Hi, after I install kubuntu feisty fawn, I soon I launch a application in kde, two icon appeared on the taskbar below. i don't any of you had the same thing happening
<hatter> um, yep sudo not necessary also
<hatter> intelikey: thx. I am still struggling with the need for sudo.
<nickname> sorry hatter, joxam, I have to go.
<hatter> all it has done is annoy me so far in ubuntu
<hakaisou> !ace
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<intelikey> hatter rule of thumb.   try without it.  if that fails sudo it
<hatter> yeay, i mean the whole point of sudo in ubuntu
<intelikey> hatter i'm with you on the root jr anoiance
<FuriousGeorge> xorgconfig doesnt do here what i thought it did.  on gentoo its a cli script to generate an xorg.conf file with a menu and module selection and all that jazz.  here it just spits out an xorg.conf that for some reason also tells me NO DEVICES ATTACHED when i try to start x
<FuriousGeorge> can someone tell me how to start the ssh service?
<pacman> has anyone that upgraded had issues with their system settings?
<FuriousGeorge> what is the kubuntu equivalent of /etc/init.d/sshd start?
<pacman> And know how to fix it?
<trix`G> FuriousGeorge, xorgconfig did for me, on kubuntu, exactly what you described it doing for you on gentoo
<crimsun> FuriousGeorge: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<crimsun> FuriousGeorge: (assuming openssh-server is installed)
<FuriousGeorge> crimsun: crap
<FuriousGeorge> cant i apt-get openssh or something to install that?
<FuriousGeorge> i have the client, but i guess i dont have the server
<crimsun> sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<raylu> yes, you can
<FuriousGeorge> trix`G: i did an slocate here and i just found a python script
<FuriousGeorge> maybe i launched it wrong
<pacman> has anyone that upgraded had issues with their system settings?
<pacman> And know how to fix it?
<FuriousGeorge> pacman: i probably cant help you anyway but that is really vague
<pacman> *an error occured during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module
<pacman> *You have old third party modules lying around
<pacman> I actually upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 in a matter of days, so it may be some 6.06 issues?
<joxam> Man I suck at linux
<joxam> I can't get this crap to work
<trix`G> FuriousGeorge, yeah i've been trying to remember what it was called, but I don't remember.  maybe there was more then 1 script and you just ran the wrong one?
<HymnToLife> joxam, language
<trix`G> although I think the one I ran was called something different
<joxam> Hymn, what?
<trix`G> damn my horrible stoner memory
<raylu> that's not really infringing on language rules
<joxam> trix just said damn but I can't say crap?
<joxam> what
<HymnToLife> no, indeed
<HymnToLife> but it's still better to avoid such words :)
<raylu> i stole $5, but this man stole $10. since he is more guilty than me, I am innocent?
<trix`G> err oops lol sorry
<joxam> Raylu, no
<joxam> More like, I had a glass of water and this man stole 10 dollars.
<joxam> Why am I guilty.
<raylu> lol
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<intelikey> it's a good thing i don't know C    i'd waste  all my free time playing code....
<HymnToLife> intelikey, you can still do that with Python :p
<intelikey> just stupid shell scripts can take up a lot of it...
<raylu> it's a good thing I don't know ASM. I'd waste all my free time trying to code almost nothing
<trix`G> raylu, are you serious? I've never heard of crap being innapropriate, i mean i hear it on kids cartoons even
<trix`G> wow i type slow
<intelikey> HymnToLife could if i knew py
<pacman> sooo.........nobody can help me tonight? :(
<HymnToLife> indeed
<raylu> [01:23:01]  <raylu> that's not really infringing on language rules
<HymnToLife> wel, BASIC can do the trick too, I guess ;)
<intelikey> HymnToLife or perl for that matter....
<hakaisou> !sfv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sfv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> i'm just saying his defense is invalid :P
<raylu> hakaisou, what are looking for?
<intelikey> HymnToLife i'm a bash scripter.    i didn't claim i was good at it... just that i do that.
<raylu> pacman, sorry, your question got lost; ask again please :P
<pacman> has anyone that upgraded had issues with their system settings?
<pacman> *an error occured during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module
<pacman> *You have old third party modules lying around
<pacman> I actually upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 in a matter of days, so it may be some 6.06 issues?
<pacman> gotta love the up arrow
<raylu> any chance you can backup your files and reinstall?
<Admiral_Chicago> poningru: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde
<Admiral_Chicago> poningru: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde-guidance
<intelikey> pacman i've seen several with that error.  check the wiki
<Admiral_Chicago> crap
<Admiral_Chicago> pacman: the second one
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry for the highlight
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu is definitely not your friend if you want KDE...
<hakaisou> nothing, I figured it out.
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: that is the way i fixed my error.
<HymnToLife> and please don't tell me about Kubuntu
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago same error message ?
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: yep
<HymnToLife> oh, I'm on #kubuntu right now, it seems :p
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago i'll make  a note.
<Admiral_Chicago> cool.
<Mena> What the flag lba mean ???
<raylu> Mena, context please
* intelikey does     echo "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde-guidance" > old-third-party-modules.error
* raylu is listening to 67. Milk Inc. - Walk on Water
<Mena> raylu, in gparted i have on fat32 part flag lba and boot and every time i try o install xp i got error
<intelikey> large block addressing ?
<raylu> o.0. is that what it does
<raylu|AFK> actually....
<Mena> is that possible that the this falgs cuse the errorr
<TheDebugger> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<trix`G> ok I followed the !dvd instructions to get dvd playback to work and totem still tells me I don't have the necessary plugins to play the dvd
<trix`G> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Mena> intelikey, ? any idea
<Admiral_Chicago> pacman: did that command help you?
<Mena> hmm
<FuriousGeorge> ok, ive set up the frequencies in the monitor section correctly, and i still get "no devices detected" when i try to start x
<pacman> no, admiral
<intelikey> -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- You cannot GHOST yourself.    interesting.....
<Admiral_Chicago> pacman: what did you run?
<Admiral_Chicago> did you restart X?
<Jucato> intelikey: well, technically  you're still alive, so you can't ghost yourself :D
<intelikey> FuriousGeorge pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> Jucato yeah.
<intelikey> Jucato wait.  what do you mean "technically  you're still alive"    what are you trying to say there ?
<Jucato> intelikey: oh I meant you're alive in IRC :D
* Jucato whistles innocently
<intelikey> i think he dog mouthed me...
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> nah. why would I do that? :)
<kraut> moin
* intelikey never gave him any reason too.....  </whistles innocently>
<Jucato> does this work, Admiral_Chicago?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: the line does, not the script. okay i'll poke with it later
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> did i miss a good script.
<Jucato> heh intelikey is a scripting addict :D
* intelikey pouts...  ;(
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: hilite.pl for irssi, looking to get it set up with /window, not having much luck.
<intelikey> code   code    i need some code.....   </shaking with dt's>
<FuriousGeorge> so i guess this time i should try nvidia-glx vs nvidia-glx-new and maybe it wont hose x
* stdin loves him some bash
<joxam> After reading the tvtime website
<joxam> my tuner card probably isn't configured right
<joxam> wee
<joxam> I have NO idea what to do about that
<joxam> Grah, I need a nap
<FuriousGeorge> ok, so i deleted org.conf, which nvidia-glx-config enable hosed, and startx now works with some default settings
<FuriousGeorge> so now im trying a different driver but of course i cant run nvidia-glx-config because i have no xorg.conf
<FuriousGeorge> so i tried uninstalling and reinstalling xorg, as one would think that would replace my xorg.conf, but no go
<TheDebugger> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<A_A> what is a good program that plays video ?
<A_A> other than kaffein
<Admiral_Chicago> A_A: vlc
<Alonea> A_A: there is Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Totem
<A_A> mmk
<A_A> dun like VLC cause u cant skip to a certain point
<Alonea> A_A: VLC tends to play those obscure codecs better than the othres. Basically whatever VLC doesn't play, MPlayer will
<Alonea> A_A: skip to a certain point, like fast forward?
<A_A> jumping
<A_A> u click the progress bar
<A_A> and it goes to that exact point
<Alonea> A_A: ah. ok.
<A_A> VLC seems to just jump forwardabout 5 minutes every time
<A_A> what package is mplayer ?
<A_A> dw
<A_A> was case sensitive
<Alonea> A_A: mplayer...though if you have never updated your sources, it doesn't show up
<A_A> i used a capital m
<A_A> didnt work lol
<Alonea> A_A: er, what are you using? Adept?
<A_A> apt-get
<Alonea> A_A: ah. best way to find names of packages is to search on adept
<A_A> yeh
<A_A> trying to get into that habit lol
<Alonea> and apt get uses the same sources, so if you haven't updated them with source o matic, then it might not show up
<A_A> its all working
<A_A> it just didnt like the capital m
<Alonea> ok
<Alonea> and there is also mencoder which is an encoder and mozilla-mplayerwhich is a firefox plugin that I reccomend
<Alonea> and for documentation and extra fonts it is mplayer-doc and mplayer-fonts
<Alonea> also some skins too. mplayer-skins and mplayer-skin-blue
<A_A> whats documentation and fonts for ?
<Alonea> A_A: these give the program documentation and I guess more fonts. never messed with the fonts on it
<A_A> ok
<A_A> mplayer doesnt seem to play .avi
<Alonea> usually like to at least put on documentation for all my programs
<Alonea> A_A: oh! You might want all the binary codecs.
<Alonea> you gotta get that off their site though
<A_A> ahh l
<A_A> k
<A_A> might help ay lol
<TheCreationist> I'm having a problem playing media files in Edgy.  They used to work just fine, but now kaffeine won't play them and neither with vlc... anyone know where I can look for help?
<Alonea> all it is a folder that you need to put in a certain place...its in the readme on their site where to put it
<Alonea> TheCreationist: whats the problem? sound or video? i had to get another package when I upgraded
<TheCreationist> Alonea: I get no sound or video, actually.
<TheCreationist> Alonea: .mpg plays fine, but everything else doesn't.  .wmv, .mov, .asx, etc.. none of them work.
<TheCreationist> Alonea: There's just nothing.  No error messages, the files just don't play.
<Alonea> TheCreationist: you got binary codecs from mplayer? and the gstreamer and ffmpeg stuff?
<TheCreationist> Alonea: Yeah, I installed all the codecs... they worked the last time I tried to play them.  I'm not aware of anything I've changed.
<lespea> hmm, does anyone know if there is a command to hide the mouse -- couldn't find a shortcut in either kcontrol -or- beryl :(
<TheCreationist> Alonea: I tried removing and reinstalling all the media players, but still no luck.
<Alonea> TheCreationist: I think when I upgraaded, it removed a lot of gstreamer stuff, so I would go into adept and check
<Alonea> like just type in gstreamer in the serach and see if you have the gstreamer alsa, ffmpeg , plugins-base
<Alonea> and I guess the libgstreamer stuff...dunno
<joxam> i do not know what is wrong
<Jucato> does this work now, Admiral_Chicago?
<TheCreationist> Alonea: Okay, I just installed all the gstreamer codecs again and I was missing 7 of them, for some reason.  But still no good.
<Alonea> really, just look around and see if anything got uninstalled because of upgrade. Also try the package "ffmpeg"
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no...
<Admiral_Chicago> crap, i'll have to check my settings agait
* Jucato wonders why someone would need gstreamer codecs/plugins on Kubuntu...
<TheCreationist> Jucato: Well, the Kubuntu docs don't say much about getting ALL media files to play, so I had to resort to using gnome apps/codecs.
<Alonea> Jucato: i dunno, but I had to install a bunch of media stuff to get my files to play again..I just remember which ones were necessary and which I really don't need
<Alonea> *I just don't remember
<Jucato> TheCreationist: you basically only need 2 codecs: libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs (from outside sources)
<Alonea> try that then TheCreationist
<crimsun> if you're using amarok, libxine1-ffmpeg and libfaad2-0 should suffice.
<Jucato> crimsun: oh.... they cover w32codecs as well?
<TheCreationist> ...libxgine-extracodecs is already installed.
<crimsun> w32codecs isn't strictly necessary
<TheCreationist> So is w32codecs
<A_A> Alonea: im getting an "Error opening/initialising the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<Jucato> crimsun: for playing wmv/wma/rm files I think
<FuriousGeorge> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg seemed to make an xorg.conf that worked again.  until i rebooted the sytem
<Alonea> A_A: I get that a lot actually.
<FuriousGeorge> system
<crimsun> it would help if we knew 1) which amarok engine you're using, 2) what media type you're attempting to play
<FuriousGeorge> screen(s) found, but none have a ueable configuration
<FuriousGeorge> Failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module!
<pgquiles> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php shows no docs for feisty
<Alonea> A_A: I forgot how to fix that. I just don't let it choose what video thing to use. Doesn't amarok play video? Xine is nice too..
<FuriousGeorge> according to lsmod the module is loaded
<Riddell> pgquiles: I know, it's not on help.u.c, I need to poke mdke
<A_A> amarok plays audio
<Alonea> A
<Alonea> A_A: ah. I thought it would load a xine thing for video. I just tried and it crashed.
<TheCreationist> Okay, is there any way to remove ALL the media playing software I've added and start over?  I've removed all the players I know of, but I don't know about extra packages they installed.  I need to get these files playing again.
<A_A> yeh same lol
<FuriousGeorge> can someone help me out here:  how can i reinstall the nvidia-glx module.  this was just working before i restarted my system
<TheCreationist> FuriousGeorge: Ubuntu likes to work one day and suddenly change the next... weird, huh?
<Alonea> TheCreationist: I dont think removing your players is going to help. I think its just some obscure missing package thats messing the whole thing up. thats what it was for me.. I wanna say it was alsa related. Don't remember
<FuriousGeorge> TheCreationist: no, thats inaccurate.  it doesnt like to nvidia-glx as installed according to the documentation, so im trying to install it by hand.  i got it working, rebooted and now its complaining about the module
<TheCreationist> Alonea: But I didn't update the system or anything.  It all worked last night, now it doesn't.
<FuriousGeorge> so anyway, how can i reinstall the module from the cli?  anyone know?
<Alonea> TheCreationist: oh, ok. well then I have no idea what happened then...@@. I usually threaten the system with its life and implement blunt objects if needed.
<FuriousGeorge> ok reinstalling the module, unloading it, and reloading it isnt helping, and the xorg.log is very vague about what caused the failure, only implying that my system may not have an nvidia card (which it obviously does)
<FuriousGeorge> oh wait, heres something, the kernel module is 9775 but the x module is 9631
<FuriousGeorge> that explains why a reboot started this
<don> hi everyone
<pgquiles> crossing fingers and starting update from feisty to kubuntu
<lespea> pgquiles: ?
<FuriousGeorge> how the heck am i supposed to upgrade my nvidia x module?  is that the nvidia-kernel package?
<pgquiles> lespea: I'm always frightened upgrading would render my system unusable :-)
<lespea> pgquiles: what did you mean upgrading from feisty to kubuntu
<lespea> pgquiles: are you using ubuntu now?
<FuriousGeorge> and wtf:  i dont even know if im correctly installing nvidia-kernel
<FuriousGeorge> http://pastebin.ca/476637
<A_A> how am i supposed to find what my video out device is
<FuriousGeorge> does that look like the installation succeeded or failed
<pgquiles> lespea: oh, my bad. I meant from edgy to feisty O:-)
<FuriousGeorge> A_A: lspci
<lespea> pgquiles: k, just wondering :)
<pgquiles> lespea: thank you for worrying
<ardchoille> FuriousGeorge: Nothing was installed
<don> I did that it worked fine on mine
<lespea> FuriousGeorge: try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<FuriousGeorge> ardchoille: can you see why?
<ardchoille> FuriousGeorge: "Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used."
<tarelerulz> I have wireless card
<tarelerulz> It is called true mobile internel 802.11b mini-pic card do any of you have that?
<FuriousGeorge> ardchoille: oh, i thought that was hex for 11 :)
<lespea> FuriousGeorge: did you try dist-upgrade?
<ardchoille> FuriousGeorge: You really need to update that system. the apport update is kinda old.
<FuriousGeorge> ardchoille: basically, x is compalining that the kernel module is version 9755 and the x module isnt.  am i correc that the x module gets upgraded with nvidia-kernel?
<A_A> hmmm
<FuriousGeorge> lespea: i did that
<FuriousGeorge> ardchoille: if i update the system by doing the dist-upgrade than ive already done that
<A_A> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]  (re       v a2)  << that would be my video out ay
<lespea> FuriousGeorge: hmm
<FuriousGeorge> A_A: yaeh thats your video card
<A_A> bummer
<A_A> mplayer doesnt support anything that looks remotely like that
<FuriousGeorge> sure it does
<FuriousGeorge> that makes no sense
<A_A> i havent found the right one yet then
<A_A> or i am doing the config wrong
<FuriousGeorge> mplayer doesnt need to know about your video card
<FuriousGeorge> at least not for what i have used it for (playing video)
<A_A> rror opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<A_A> error*
<FuriousGeorge> what are you trying to do?
<A_A> play a .avi
<FuriousGeorge> can it play any video?
<A_A> sec ill look for a diff format
<FuriousGeorge> http://pastebin.ca/476637 <--- can anyone tell me why aptitude install chooses not to install this package?  all i want to do is upgrade my x-module and i cannot do it
<tarelerulz> doe any one have  802.11b wireless card?
<Eliz> Is it possible to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty with the desktop iso from a USB disk?
<A_A> its not playing .mpg either
<A_A> same error
<FuriousGeorge> omg, am i going to have to install install (a different) distro to get video working
<don> you may not have all plugins for vidio
<Filthpig> FuriousGeorge: no?
<FuriousGeorge> at this rate im going to save time i think
<Filthpig> !medibuntu | FuriousGeorge
<ubotu> FuriousGeorge: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<FuriousGeorge> Filthpig: thats not my problem.. i rebooted now my kernel module doenst match my x module
<FuriousGeorge> i just want to know how to upgrade my x modle
<don> feriousgeorge I had same trouble finally I swapped cards solved it
<FuriousGeorge> module.  this was just working a second ago
<Filthpig> what did you do before that?
<FuriousGeorge> don: ive had the same problem on gentoo, but knew how to install packages from cli and fixed it.  cannot do the same here
<don> I lost my connection and was hard to get it working
<A_A> oo
<A_A> i found a vo that sort of works
<FuriousGeorge> Filthpig: i ran dpkg-configure xserver-xorg to get it working after follwoing ubuntu docs hosed my xorg.conf
<FuriousGeorge> (was getting a no devices attached error when starting x)
<don> I had resolution trouble bad
<Filthpig> FuriousGeorge: that exact command?
<don> this os has problem with resolution
<FuriousGeorge> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Filthpig> running this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg -should- get you on your feet
<don> I am on my Mepis now
<don> I got it part ubuntu now
<Filthpig> don: LCD monitor or what?
<don> no
<FuriousGeorge> Filthpig: nope it doesnt.  that worked once but not again
<Filthpig> heh
<FuriousGeorge> what would get me on my feet would be installing the correct version of the x module
<don> It says I have LCD but I dont
<don> I know how you feel
<FuriousGeorge> but i cannot seem to do that as the "atptidude installer" is howing 0 aptitude for installing packages
<nunya> hi,,, fist install of Kubuntoon my new home built 4.2AMD
<nunya> test
<don> I tried maany different os all have some setback
<Jucato> heh... kubuntoon..
<FuriousGeorge> ok, well im gonna reinstall the os for lack of any better ideas.  at this rate i could have done it twice already
<Filthpig> Jucato: heh, just though it'd be a great name for a childish version of kubuntu :] 
<don> that a new one to me
<Jucato> :)
<don> i got mefisubuntu
<Filthpig> FuriousGeorge: alright
<don> neet
<Filthpig> hope it'll get you on your feet again.. Luckily installing kubuntu takes very little time
<Filthpig> don: is that a project?
<FuriousGeorge> Filthpig: i just hope that this time ill be able to install nvidia-glx
<don> I was on Mefis and I wanted to see what you guys were up to so got adept
<Filthpig> FuriousGeorge: what card do you have?
<don> then got Konversation
<nunya> sorry ,,,the computer is new ,, but my spelling is stillold
<nunya> i am totaly impressed with this, operating system!!1
<nunya> now if i can just figure out how toload drivers and install programs,,,,, LOL
<nunya> oh and get my mike to work,,,and my midi card
<don> A project?
<Filthpig> yeah, like some people trying to melt the best from mepis into ubuntu or something
<Filthpig> but it sounds like you've just done it yourself, so nevermind
<don> I have both but u can mix them
<Filthpig> nunya: installing programs is easypeasy
<nunya> hi filth,,
<Filthpig> hi
<nunya> well this is my first daay
<don> Meeppppis is not bad on this box
<don> Mepis
<Filthpig> nunya: Welcome in, then :)
<Cnl_Delta> k whats the main diff between Mepis and a ubuntu distro
<Alonea> ok, why is dvd playback so bad in kaffeine?
<Filthpig> nunya: to install a program, simply go to "add/remove programs" in the menu
<nunya> i was a 98se lover,,,the XP pissedme off ,,, so here i am exploring linux distro
<don> They just look a little diff but has all nice apps
<don> good
<MartyMcFly> How do I get Mozilla Thunderbird (2.0) to play a sound instead of beeping the system speaker?
<MartyMcFly> (when a new e-mail arrives)
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<Filthpig> 98se?! wow.
<Filthpig> that's -old- :D
<don> I have been checking out a lot of linux lately
<usamahashimi> plz tell me the name of any good voice reccognization software
<nunya> lol,,,im old  LOL
<Filthpig> haha :)
<USMarine> usamahashimi festival
<don> I think I got one on this I will look
<nunya> anyone know how to turn on the mic or check it?
<usamahashimi> USMarine: will it help me to type in openoffce?
<Cnl_Delta> hmm xubuntu's easier for newcomers to computing to learn than win98se
<Filthpig> nunya: go to k-menu, multimedia, KMIX
<USMarine> usamahashimi i've no idea, i can type quite fast
<USMarine> so i dont really need it
<nunya> ok. got it
<Filthpig> see if mic is enabled in the "imput"-section
<Filthpig> inpur*
<Filthpig> eh!
<Filthpig> i-n-p-u-t
<dhonglerdan> hello
<Filthpig> there!
<nunya> enabled
<Filthpig> !hi | dhonglerdan
<ubotu> dhonglerdan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dhonglerdan> anyone here know about amarok and scrobbling?
<Filthpig> nunya: both red and grren light glowing?
<Filthpig> green*
<dhonglerdan> already tried the amarok and kde channels... :)
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: I know a bit about audioscrobbler.  What's the issue?
<nunya> check, yes
<Filthpig> no sound from mic?
<dhonglerdan> crimsun: my tracks are not being scrobbled, and I can't seem to figure out why.
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: did you configure the plugin?
<nunya> now it is,,,,
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: (caveat: amarok is not installed ATM)
<nunya> thanks!
<Filthpig> np :)
<dhonglerdan> crimsun: yeah, I set up my user and password and checked the box to upload track names in amarok
<nunya> maybe i just needed to open that app
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: how long are the tracks that you're attempting to submit?
<dhonglerdan> just normal length... none more than 20 minutes... most around 3-5minutes
<dhonglerdan> my submit.xml shows a bunch of tracks
<nunya> i think i hooked up the bias wrong on the MB
<dhonglerdan> and shows the last successful submission as april 28th
<nunya> sount like the chipmunks
<dhonglerdan> what i would really like is a log of communication between amarok and last.fm
<dhonglerdan> is there anything like that generated?
<Etokura> Is there anyone who could help me with Kamefu?
<dhonglerdan> any ideas?
<dhonglerdan> oh heres an interesting fact - i just set up my library/collection last night in amarok
<dhonglerdan> and it crashed while it was reading all my music into the collection
<crimsun> interesting.  So that's your queue.
<dhonglerdan> then when i restarted it, it looks like all my music is in there fine
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: can you retry with another client right quick?
<dhonglerdan> and haven't had any problems since other than the scrobbling
<dhonglerdan> which client?
<dhonglerdan> i have quod libet loaded i think...
<dhonglerdan> does that scrobble?
<dhonglerdan> or kaffeine maybe?
<crimsun> yes, as long as quodlibet-plugins is installed, and you've enabled and configured it
<ardchoille> What is scrobbling?
<crimsun> amarok will notify you in the status bar upon submission.
<crimsun> it normally occurs about 1/2 through the song
<dhonglerdan> i see
<crimsun> either 1/2 through or 4 minutes in, whichever falls first
<dhonglerdan> hrmm doesn't look like i have any quodlibet plugins...
<crimsun> right, so please install quodlibet-plugins
<dhonglerdan> doesn't look like adept has them...
<dhonglerdan> aahh alright. apt-get found them
<dhonglerdan> hey this might be a clue.
<dhonglerdan> so i loaded the plugins then i hit 'refresh' on the plugins browser in quod libet
<dhonglerdan> then i clicked 'show errors' and this is the error listed for lastfmsubmit
<crimsun> don't use that one.
<dhonglerdan> Traceback (most recent call last):
<crimsun> use the other one.
<dhonglerdan>   File "/usr/share/quodlibet/plugins/events/lastfmsubmit.py", line 11, in <module>
<dhonglerdan>     import lastfm
<dhonglerdan> ImportError: No module named lastfm
<crimsun> right, that requires that you configure another package that you need to install.  Don't use that one.  Use the other last.fm plugin.
<crimsun> should be the one toward the bottom of the list.
<crimsun> IIRC, that is.
<dhonglerdan> oh ok. looking
<dhonglerdan> thats the only plugin i see in the list
<dhonglerdan> it's called 'audioscrobbler submission'
<dhonglerdan> i don't know if it correlates to the error message shown in the 'show errors' window
<crimsun> hmm, can you take a screenshot and post it?
<dhonglerdan> sure.
<achilles> aloha
<crimsun> I'm in a dev conference ATM, so I may be lagged in responding.
<achilles> hi crimsun
<achilles> can you help me
<achilles> just a little help
<achilles> i wish to get the old konqui logout menu back after upgrade to feisty
<achilles> right now just get a square box with blurry bi\uttons to loout restart etc
<Filthpig> blurry buttons?
<dhonglerdan> umm what is a good quick host for an image?
<dhonglerdan> doesn't look like pastebin takes images
<achilles> yeah
<Filthpig> some forum, probably
<achilles> the logout menu after upgrade to feisty has changed
<achilles> just a square
<achilles> with options
<achilles> and icons are blurry
<achilles> those hibernate, logout restart icons
<Filthpig> achilles: huh. they should not be blurry..
<achilles> i wish to get the Konqui menu back again
<achilles> wish i could give you a screen shot
<dhonglerdan> ok here we go
<dhonglerdan> http://cl1p.net/jlkas/
<achilles> i wish to get rid of this logout menu
<Cnl_Delta> hi whats the best networking tool that can tell me my current download speed and the speed which individual applications are downloading ?
<dhonglerdan> sorry for the delay, i couldn't remember the name of a decent online-clipboard site
<achilles> Filthpig: is there a way i can take a screen shot
<Filthpig> achilles: press print screen ;)
<Etokura> Is there something special I have to do before I can get kamefu to load a game rom? I keep getting an error when I try to load a game
<achilles> lol
<achilles> wil it work
<Filthpig> yes
<Filthpig> or maybe not from the logout manager
<Filthpig> hm
<Filthpig> dunno
<Filthpig> try :p
<dhonglerdan> you see that crimsun?
<achilles> lol
<achilles> no go
<Filthpig> hehe, alright
<achilles> they are blurry
<Filthpig> then I don't know
<achilles> the icons
<dhonglerdan> hey so quod libet is totally uploading my tracks.
<achilles> but how can i get back the konqui menu
<dhonglerdan> but still no luck with amarok
<Filthpig> dhonglerdan: maybe the guys over at #amarok may help ;)
<dhonglerdan> filthpig: already tried :)
<dhonglerdan> filthpig: #kde also
<Filthpig> ok
<Filthpig> #last.fm ?
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: I'm in a meeting ATM
<dhonglerdan> crimsun: ahh ok. no prob :)
<verma> hi .. a very newbie linux question how do I move a bunch of .xml to .php e.g. mv *.xml *.php dosnt work?
<dhonglerdan> filthpig: ahh that seems reasonable
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: no, that's the correct plugin
<dhonglerdan> crimsun: yeah, it works in quod libet
<dhonglerdan> crimsun: (i just found out since it finished playing a few songs), but no luck in amarok still
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: it's all http, so just use tcpdump and sniff any traffic headed for post.audioscrobbler.com
<dhonglerdan> crimsun: it does show those odd errors in quod libet tho... i wonder if amarok may be affected by those errors
<dhonglerdan> crimsun: aahh ok i'll give that a try for sure
<dhonglerdan> crimsun: its audioscrobbler.com not something.last.fm ?
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: last I sniffed, it was post.audioscrobbler.com
<dhonglerdan> cool thanks, i'll let that run overnight. going to bed now :)  have a nice meeting!
<dhonglerdan> hey hey! i just gave me a message!
<dhonglerdan> in the status bar
<dhonglerdan> it said 'failed to submit'
<dhonglerdan> and it had some kind of icon that looked like i could've clicked it, but it disappeared before i got to it
<dhonglerdan> any idea how to bring up the status bar's 'history'?
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: seriously, sniff the http traffic
<dhonglerdan> i am actually...
<dhonglerdan> didn't see anything
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: if it failed, it's probably because it's either too far in the past, or it's missing parameters
<dhonglerdan> sudo tcpdump -i ath0 host post.audioscrobbler.com
<dhonglerdan> tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
<dhonglerdan> listening on ath0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: no, sniff all port 80 traffic.
<dhonglerdan> oh ok
<crimsun> specifically all http traffic
<crimsun> close all your other web browsers :)
<dhonglerdan> sudo tcpdump -i ath0 tcp port 80
<dhonglerdan> tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
<dhonglerdan> listening on ath0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes
<dhonglerdan> thats right, right?
<dhonglerdan> yeah, thats right i think.
<crimsun> tcpdump tcp port 80 and (((ip[2:2]  - ((ip[0] &0xf)<<2)) - ((tcp[12
<crimsun> ] &0xf0)>>2)) != 0)
<crimsun> -vv -n
<crimsun> and your -i
<FuriousGeorge> What does this mean:
<FuriousGeorge> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FuriousGeorge>   nvidia-glx: Conflicts: nvidia-settings but 1.0+20060516-3ubuntu1 is to be installed
<FuriousGeorge> E: Broken packages
<dhonglerdan> dan@RAY:~/.kde/share/apps/amarok$ sudo tcpdump -i ath0 tcp port 80 and (((ip[2:2]  - ((ip[0] &0xf)<<2)) - ((tcp[12] &0xf0)>>2)) != 0) -vv -n
<dhonglerdan> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<dhonglerdan> here it is
<dhonglerdan> http://cl1p.net/fdsjkaldfsdas/
<dhonglerdan> and i got to the little message box this time before it went away - it said '21 tracks still in queue'
<dhonglerdan> problem is... post.audioscrobbler.com is 87.117.229.200 and i don't see that address in there...
<Mena> K3b could not load or find the Mp3 decoder plugin. This means that you will not be able to create Audio CDs from Mp3 files. Many Linux distributions do not include Mp3 support for legal reasons.
<Mena> Solution: To enable Mp3 support, please install the MAD Mp3 decoding library as well as the K3b MAD Mp3 decoder plugin (the latter may already be installed but not functional due to the missing libmad). Some distributions allow installation of Mp3 support via an online update tool (i.e. SuSE's YOU).
<dhonglerdan> mena: whats k3b?
<Jucato> dhonglerdan: KDE burning app
<Mena> yes
<dhonglerdan> aahh i see.
<Jucato> !info k3b | dhonglerdan
<ubotu> dhonglerdan: k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4912 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<Jucato> Mena: you can ignore that, or install libk3b2-mp3
<dhonglerdan> sophisticated! well... you could use lame i think to convert your mp3s to wav first, right?
<Mena> Jucato, you mean this will not effect burning movies
<dhonglerdan> i used lame recently to downsample my mp3s to 128kb/s to play on my phone...
<Jucato> Mena: it won't. it's just saying you can't burn mp3's as audio cd's
<Mena> oookaaay
<Jucato> dhonglerdan: k3b does more than just burn mp3's though
<dhonglerdan> jucato: ah. i see
<Cnl_Delta> kubuntu really needs a easy to use file manager
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: then the host that amarok's plugin likely isn't that one.
<crimsun> just check the source, or see what tcpdump reports
<Jucato> Cnl_Delta: try Dolphin
<Jucato> imho Konqueror is easy enough
<VA> konqurer is easy to use Cnl_Delta
<Jucato> (just needs a bit of reorganizing)
<dhonglerdan> crimsun: i see... oh i did see what tcpdump reported...
<Cnl_Delta> k..
<Cnl_Delta> konquerer is alright but a bit uhmm overpowered
<dhonglerdan> crimsun: i'm not sure what to make of it though: http://cl1p.net/fdsjkaldfsdas/
<dhonglerdan> cnl_delta: i like konqueror now that i've figured out how to make it default to details view instead of freakin' list or whatever the default is
<AmyRose> Is there a way to get the regular KDE log-out screen back in Feisty?
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: can you use -vvv ?
<Jucato> AmyRose: hold on, let me get a link
<crimsun> dhonglerdan: that should get you actual packet data
<dhonglerdan> crimsun: ok cool
<Jucato> Cnl_Delta: can you give a concrete example?
<FuriousGeorge> i think i finally got nvidia-glx working (pending this restart) and now i have no mouse cursor
<dhonglerdan> and let me guess... you're furious!
<FuriousGeorge> i guess thats accurate
<Cnl_Delta> trying to find where i installed wine ain't easy
<AmyRose> Jucato: Thanks... I have someone who really wants to see Konqi again
<dhonglerdan> hehe :)
<Jucato> AmyRose: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080988.0 look for my post
<FuriousGeorge> ill be furious if it stops working agaihn
<Jucato> Cnl_Delta: hmm? it's always in the same place, in ~/.wine/
<Cnl_Delta> well i downloaded it to a home/username/download folder
<AmyRose> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> Cnl_Delta: what do you mean? you didn't install wine from the repositories?
<Cnl_Delta> now i gotta move utorrent from the download folder to the /home/usernamer/,wine folder
<Cnl_Delta> i got wine running and set up with .winecfg
<Jucato> ok... then?
<Mena> Jucato, Why my Harddisk when i change the data cable it wont work ...starnge haa ...i have asus MB
<Cnl_Delta> i need to move torrent from a normal user folder into the .wine folder and i don't want to move it as root
<Jucato> Mena: um.. I really wouldn't know...
<Mena> hmmm yes
<Mena> i have a starnge MB of asus
<Jucato> Cnl_Delta: you don't have to move it as root. ~/.wine is in your user folder
<Mena> :X
<Mena> and its get me nerves
<Mena> every time
<dhonglerdan> hmmm ok... so i got the -vvv output when amarok tries to submit...
<dhonglerdan> it looks like it just talks to my router and then gives up...
<dhonglerdan> 01:55:20.594008 IP (tos 0x0, ttl  64, id 61420, offset 0, flags [none] , proto: TCP (6), length: 536) 192.168.1.1.80 > 192.168.1.5.13721: P 2195469758:2195470254(496) ack 2521285428 win 8192
<Mena> Jucato, What is the best type of MBs you think
<dhonglerdan> does that make sense?? the packet came from my router to me without me sending a request on port 80...
<Jucato> Mena: um.. sorry, I'm not really a hardware person...
<dhonglerdan> that was the only packet that shows up when amarok gave the 'could not send' message
<Mena> Jucato, hmm ok :D
<dhonglerdan> mena: asus... maybe intel...
<dhonglerdan> menu: but careful, all their onboard crap is just that...
<dhonglerdan> mena i mean...
<dhonglerdan> mena: onboard RAID, onboard sound, onboard graphics, whatever. its junk.
<dhonglerdan> mena: if you really need decent raid, sound, or graphics, plan to purchase a card.
<dhonglerdan> dhonglerdan: i recommend software raid over any onboard raid.
<dhonglerdan> err... i'm replying to myself now apparently.
<Mena> dhonglerdan, hmm not really but i got nerves with my MB and maybe in the near future i will change it all
<Mena> :)
<Mena> near  future
<Dragon> hey guys i have a soundcard in my computer and a onboard one .... i have looked in the bios and the onboard one cant be turned off in there how do i get my computer to stop playing sound through the onboard one and play it through the sound card that is already set up ?
<Mena> ! :)
<dhonglerdan> dhonglerdan: cool. well i also like msi... keep in mind most boards have their quirks tho, and dropping one for another isn't necessarily going to be less frustrating...
<dhonglerdan> dragon: can't be turned off?
<dhonglerdan> dragon: you are running linux?
<dhonglerdan> dragon: if so, just make sure the driver for your sound card is installed and your sound system is set to use it as default
<dhonglerdan> dragon: sound system = also or oss or whatever.
<dhonglerdan> dragon: alsa rather...
<ernie_> dragon - you can (I think) change the order of the cards so the PCI one becomes the default
<crimsun> yes, you can.  index=foo.
<Dragon> how do i do that?
<Dragon> and i am running kubuntu feisty
<crimsun> or use asoundconf(1) set-default-card
<Dragon> well .... ubuntu with kde isntalled
<crimsun> read the man page for asoundconf
<Dragon> ok ty
<dhonglerdan> well darn...this whole amarok action is frustrating... 22 song plays that aren't going to be uploaded for the forseeable future..
<dhonglerdan> hey alright! i think i found a good query on google, maybe found some relevant info
<AmyRose> Thanks Jucato--I just reduced it to this: kwriteconfig --file konquerorrc --group "FMSettings" --key MouseMiddleClickClosesTab --type bool true
<AmyRose> darn
<AmyRose> wrong command
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> that's for middle click to close on Konqueror :)
<AmyRose> Jucato: This is it: kwriteconfig --file ksmserverrc --group "Logout" --key doUbuntuLogout --type bool false
<AmyRose> I know. It pasted the wrong thing
<AmyRose> I like how the kwriteconfig command makes these things always take effect immediately
<Jucato> AmyRose: just in case you want to also get rid of the fancy fading thingy, you have to add a doFancyLogout=false in there
<baudthief> Is there anything "better" than ultra/real/tight VNC for windows? (controlling using an ubuntu box)
<baudthief> need something with a better refresh ;\
<Mena> Jucato.when i burn i choose the burning for linux and windows
<baudthief> or rather, something that's better at tracking changes
<AmyRose> Jucato: I don't want to get rid of that :P
<Mena> Jucato.but its telling me i must cut the name to 16 characters
<Mena> so
<Mena> is there any solution for this
<Mena> or this a should
<Jucato> Mena: hm... I think there's an option, but I forgot... as I haven't seen that problem before
<Mena> sorry a must*
<Mena> hmm ok
<AmyRose> baudthief: It's illegal to use anything but M$ Remote Desktop on XP
<AmyRose> baudthief: The EULA specifically forbids it
<Jucato> hm.. be back in a bit... nebulizing
<AmyRose> I've got a new question--why the HECK did the logout dialog get changed?
<dhonglerdan> i think this is an amarok bug...
<Mena> Jucato, is this the one option allow max lenght iso966 filenames(37 character)
<baudthief> AmyRose: How the hell do I get remote desktop to work on an XP Home Edition PC lol
<Jucato> Mena: I think so. or the joliet option
<Mena> ok
<Mena> Thanks :)
<FuriousGeorge> how is this possible
<FuriousGeorge> it appears that glx works for 3d but not 2d
<FuriousGeorge> iow when i drag windows around i can see me graphics card isnt helping
<dhonglerdan> i'm downloading kdesvn and i'm going to look at the source of amarok and see if i can figure out what the problem is
<Jucato> dhonglerdan: you could also wait for the devs in #amarok
<dhonglerdan> is there a way to start amarok with debugging turned on without recompiling the whole thing?
<Mena> Thanks for helpping me ....Bye !
<AmyRose> Why the HECK did the logout dialog get changed?
<intelikey> logout dialog ?
<intelikey> AmyRose using kdm ?
<_StefanS_> AmyRose: you can have your classic one easily
<_StefanS_> AmyRose: just add [Logout] \n doUbuntuLogout=0 to your ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc
<AmyRose> _StefanS_: I'm not stupid--someone already told me that.
<AmyRose> I'm asking why they changed it in the first place
<_StefanS_> AmyRose: did I say you was stupid ? Proper language please
<_StefanS_> AmyRose: Well it got changed because all other variants of ubuntu have a simplified logout dialog, In case you havent noticed (?)
<schu-r> Question: In Windows I can open the Menu with the 'windowskey' or CRTL+ESC. Is there a similar key in KDE?
<llutz> hi
<Jucato> schu-r: Alt+F1 by default, but you can set it to whatever you like
<Jucato> schu-r: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<AmyRose> So they're trying to make KDE more GNOME-like. Lovely... @_@
<Jucato> schu-r: also, you might be interested in something a bit different, called Katapult. which is installed by default and activated by pressing Alt+Space
<_StefanS_> AmyRose: not really, because it looks like that in xubuntu as well
<schu-r> I have an old System with serial mouse an it is not working in the Live CD. So i have problems to start with it.
<Jucato> AmyRose: any change in KDE does not mean it's becoming GNOME-like or anything. it just means it changed from the old one
<_StefanS_> yea, that was a really narrow-sighted comment.
* AmyRose wishes she could lart on this channel now :P
* Jucato wishes AmyRose would calm down now
* _StefanS_ does too
<AmyRose> So now I'm short-sighted, huh?
<_StefanS_> yes.
<_StefanS_> Considering a changed logout dialog = Gnome is rather narrow IMHO
* AmyRose beats _StefanS_ senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<_StefanS_> AmyRose: whatever. Why don't you improve, or suggest ways kubuntu should go instead of just complaining ?
<AmyRose> _StefanS_: I'm not allowed to ask why they did that?
<Jucato> ok calm down, both of you, ok?
* _StefanS_ goes for coffee
<AmyRose> Jucato: Sorry, I wasn't trying to start a fight. I just felt like _StefanS_ was treating me like an idiot for asking why--he seemed to assume I was asking how to change it back when you already answered me
<Jucato> AmyRose: and you assumed he saw that I already answered you :)
<_StefanS_> :)
<AmyRose> I tolerated the new dialog but didn't really like it myself. I'm just glad there's a way to get Konqi back
* intelikey just assumed
<AmyRose> and I don't care if the reboot button works because I can always log out and then reboot
<rizoma> hi
<Jucato> AmyRose: hm?
<Jucato> that's a different issue though, if you mean having only a logout button
<Jucato> (*assuming* that's what you meant)
<_StefanS_> AmyRose: you should know that while we discussed how the new logout was going to be, it was always a priority to be able to got back, because we knew that some users did not like it
<AmyRose> Jucato: hahaha, well, I was just referring to the fact that the reboot button does nothing on the Konqi dialog
<_StefanS_> AmyRose: that was meant in a friendly way :)
<_StefanS_> AmyRose: I have submitted a bugfix to that reboot btw
<AmyRose> Jucato: But that isn't important since the shut down and log out buttons work
<Jucato> AmyRose: hm?
<AmyRose> _StefanS_: OK
<_StefanS_> AmyRose: will come in next week.
<rizoma> anyone knows why o cant see in samba my winpc? i can access by ip number but i can see in the workgroup..
<Jucato> _StefanS_: wasn't that fixed already?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: should have been, but  somewhere the diff seemed to be messed up :(
<AmyRose> Well, I haven't had new updates in a while (last checked 30 minutes ago)
<Jucato> AmyRose: don't worry, that was one of the bugs I bugged _StefanS_ about :D
<AmyRose> and still doesn't work (not that it's a big deal!)
<_StefanS_> Well in all cases the bugs should go away soon :)
<AmyRose> _StefanS_: I am glad you guys made sure the Konqi dialog would stay because my friend and I like seeing Konqi
<Jucato> AmyRose: btw, you do know that you can change that image as well, right?
<_StefanS_> AmyRose: sure thing, its all about choice
* intelikey just assumed you could
<rizoma> no help?
<llutz> _StefanS_: you're involved in kde-logout-screen development? how can i get rid of the suspend-buttons? ;)
<intelikey> <rizoma> anyone knows why o cant see in samba my winpc? i can access by ip number but i can see in the workgroup.. <<< statement not ledgable
<_StefanS_> rizoma: probably you need to enable login of an account on your xp pc (or enable guest)
<_StefanS_> rizoma: I dont think it default allows you to browse the shares
<AmyRose> llutz: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Hidden%20configuration
<rizoma> _StefanS_: i can access by ip but not with the pc name
<_StefanS_> llutz: yes I am
<rizoma> i can write, read etc
<_StefanS_> rizoma: you need to setup up lisa then
<rizoma> lisa?
<_StefanS_> rizoma: will scan the network using the netbios names
<_StefanS_> rizoma: or allows you to access servers using the netbios names I mean
<llutz> AmyRose: thanks, but that are the buttons i need for my users
<rizoma> _StefanS_:  what 've to do?
<_StefanS_> llutz: it will check if you can du suspend/hibernate and display the buttons
<AmyRose> llutz: What?
<rizoma> sorry for my bad english
<_StefanS_> llutz: du/do
<Jucato> (sorry his bad spelling :P)
<llutz> _StefanS_: no chance to override it?
<rizoma> ehm yes do.. bad digit over bad english
<_StefanS_> llutz: uhm well dont think so actually. If you disable acpi/suspend in your system it might make them go away
<AmyRose> llutz: What are you asking? Do you want them or don't you?
* _StefanS_ is away: lunch..
<AmyRose> !away | _StefanS_
<ubotu> _StefanS_: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<llutz> AmyRose: your link refers to shutdown/reboot, those are the buttons i'd like to keep
<AmyRose> llutz: Oh.
* AmyRose must have had a brain fart
<llutz> AmyRose: the suspend-buttons i'd like to hide
<rizoma> Jucato: please help me
<rizoma> :
<Jucato> rizoma: er.. what was the problem?
<Jucato> rizoma: if it's networking related, I have no clue...
<intelikey> :)
<rizoma> yes i think samba cannot solve netbios name
<lol_h> how does the unlock system work in Kubuntu?
<intelikey> ?
<lol_h> when I lock my desktop, it says 'Unlocking failed' when I try to unlock it
<lol_h> and I'm 100% sure it's the correct password
<lol_h> caps, numlock, querty/azerty, I checked everything
<lol_h> I then start a new session and it works ok
<intelikey> sounds like you have found a bug then
<lol_h> well, maybe not
<lol_h> I recently have messed up with permissions
<lol_h> on some files in /etc
<lol_h> and I think that the unlocking process tryes to read one file inthere
<intelikey> that will break things
<Heavenquake> I don't remember who, but some months ago someone helped me install my C-Media soundcard
<lol_h> yes it did alright intelikey :)
<Heavenquake> On this channel
<lol_h> that guy is long gone now Heavenquake
<lol_h> (only joking)
<Heavenquake> lol_h: lol
<Heavenquake> He directed me to a online guide. I forgot which it was, and now my card spells trouble again.
<lol_h> did you try this Heavenquake : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=C-Media+soundcard+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<intelikey> lol_h i can dcc you a list of the perms in my etc.  but i can't promice that they are all default.   i think everything but fstab and maybe  issue motd & ubuntu-release  or something will be.
<lol_h> that would be great intelikey
<lol_h> thx intelikey, going to dig into it
<intelikey> np.
<intelikey> oh you can ignore the  /etc/sysV  stuff you don't have it.
* intelikey knows cause he wrote all of it....
<intelikey> spam http://pastebin.ca/476743
<intelikey> lol_h oh one other thing.  files in the base dir of /etc/X11/   i wrote some of them so they may not be default.
<intelikey> perms may not i mean.
<intelikey> i
<intelikey> i'd guess that  -rw-------  1 root root  2041 May  4 01:55 xorg.conf   was not default.
<intelikey> and pretty sure you don't have  "-rw-r--r--  1 root root    676 Sep 21  2006 inittab.greg "    heh.
<jussi01> i just made a new partition on my hdd (ext3) how do i see this from my current kubuntu install?
<intelikey> mount it
<intelikey> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Maxdamantus> How do I remove KDE alltogether?
<intelikey> disreguard that ^
<intelikey> jussi01 man mount     man fstab.   if you need help ask.
<intelikey> Maxdamantus remove something that it depends on ?    qt* maybe ?
<Maxdamantus> No. Just remove it.
<Maxdamantus> With aptitude.
<Maxdamantus> I put kubuntu on my vm, and decided to use GNOME instead, since KDE uses more resources.
<intelikey> Maxdamantus no remove something that it depends on. <that's the answer>    qt* maybe ?
<Maxdamantus> qt* what?
<Maxdamantus> What are you on about?
<Jucato> Maxdamantus: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<intelikey> "KDE uses more resources"  version ?   cause  kde 3.4 does not.
<Maxdamantus> intelikey, KDE has always used more resources than GNOME.
<Maxdamantus> GNOME is tiny compared to it.
<intelikey> wrong
<Jucato> Maxdamantus: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<intelikey> either can be bloat city.  but either can be pretty light too.   it's easier for me to make kde more streamlined than gnome...
<Jucato> (of course, a virtual machine isn't really the best way to measure resource usage)
<Maxdamantus> I've always found GNOME lightweight.
<intelikey> i never have.
<Jucato> it only *looks* lightweight to me because of the fewer options...
<intelikey> i can run kde and mozilla in 64M ram and never crash the app  but can't do it with gnome and moz..
<Maxdamantus> No. I can actually tell the difference.
<intelikey> yeah.  you're full of loco weed.
<Maxdamantus> intelikey, that means it's more stable.
<Maxdamantus> And yes, I do find it more stable.
<Maxdamantus> But for my vm, which I'm making to be on my portable hdd, I want GNOME only.
<Jucato> O>O
<intelikey> prolly got a zillion giga hertz box with 20T of ram   and thinks he can tell the diff in the resources used.....
<Jucato> I already gave you the link Maxdamantus
<Maxdamantus> intelikey, no such number as a zillion.
<Maxdamantus> And I doubt Linux could support 20T of RAM.
<Maxdamantus> Let alone my motherboard.
<intelikey> he's ignoring it Jucato
<Maxdamantus> No.
<Maxdamantus> I'm not complaining.
<intelikey> no you're just blowing smoke.
<Jucato> let's just leave it like that. if he refuses to believe otherwise, then let him
<intelikey> and no OOMK has nothing to do with stability.  has everything to do with   ahhh out of memory....
<Maxdamantus> Seriously. Try running KDE in a vm.
<Maxdamantus> GNOME is far more lightweight.
<Tm_T> Maxdamantus: intelikey: go to -offtopic
<Jucato> seriously, why would you use a vm to measure resource usage?
<Maxdamantus> I'm not.
<Jucato> but like I said, the links have been given. enough already
<Maxdamantus> But I can't really tell any difference without it.
<Jucato> Maxdamantus: I'm referring to the psychocats link
<Jucato> roflmao
<Tm_T> Jucato: don't feed it anymore here, thank you
<Jucato> Tm_T: just laughing. nothing else
<intelikey> Tm_T check what was happening in here....  there's not been any chatter....  so unless someone asks a Q what's the deal ?
<Jucato> Tm_T: you keep watch, I'm leaving. see yah
<Jucato> intelikey: the deal is that some people would feel intimidated to ask an ontopic question upon seeing a heated discussion
<Jucato> the second deal is that we have rules
<Jucato> which I know you know by now
<intelikey> heat ?    sorry.   didn't know it was heated...
<Tm_T> intelikey: a) it's OT  b) the way discussion is been going, is not correct here either (I may tolerate it better in -ot)  c) that discussion scares people away
* Jucato is glad he isn't in -ot though :P
<Jucato> ok really going now.
<Tm_T> HUSH!
<Tm_T> ;)
<intelikey> ok i can take a hint.
<Tm_T> aww, how cute
<DexterF> hi
<Heavenquake> I seriously can't get my sound card to work. I've googl'ed it alot, but nothing helped. It's a C-Media CM8738 card. The module seems to be loaded, but there is no sound whatsoever
<DexterF> weird problem: 7.04 live dvd, all fine, installed, rebooted. during boot it complains about a damaged cable or sumsuch, and when I'm in the login screen neither my keyboard nor my mouse work.
<Heavenquake> It's on Edgy
<DexterF> Heavenquake: hmm. got onboard sound as well? tried disabling it for testing?
<Heavenquake> DexterF: I am not sure if I have onboard or not. How do I check?
<DexterF> well... are there sound jacks in the ATX field at the rear?
<Heavenquake> DexterF: Excuse me?
<Heavenquake> Oh, you mean like holes to plugin the speakers? Yeah they are there
<DexterF> and you got a pci sound card as well or do you use this onboard sound?
<sadistic_kitten> Hey people I'm having the most random problem: the 'n' key works everywhere else except kopete. I have tried removing and reinstalling kopete but no
<Heavenquake> DexterF: It seems I've got both. But neither is producing any sound
<Heavenquake> The onboard one is an nForce thing from nvidia
<DexterF> uh huh, suspecteed this. try disabling the one you don't use, I guess that would be onboard.
<chijin> Heavenquake: my cm8738 works right out of the box
<Heavenquake> DexterF: How do I disable it?
<DexterF> Heavenquake: BIOS
<Heavenquake> DexterF: Oh well. Brb then
<crusie> hi
<crusie> I need some help - I want to print out a guide to set up wine... only I can' seem to figure out how to install my printer
<AmyRose> Jucato: Should we KDE users use the ubuntuforums.org or the kubuntu forum you're on?
<sadistic_kitten> Hey people I'm having the most random problem: the 'n' key works everywhere else except kopete. I have tried removing and reinstalling kopete but no
<DexterF> sadistic_kitten: come again?
<crusie> when I use the guide in unbuntu I can't select USB which is where the printer is plugged into
<Jucato> AmyRose: no problem using both
<sadistic_kitten> DexterF: I will press the 'n' key in a kopete conversation and it wont work
<sadistic_kitten> but everywhere else is fine
<sadistic_kitten> random huh?
<AmyRose> crusie: You should be doing it through the system settings or KDE control center
<crusie> I'm trying to... but can't select USB as the port.. it only has lpt and serial and com
<sadistic_kitten> DexterF: I've tried reinstalling kopete, looking at shortcuts, but I don't understand why it is doing it
<DexterF> sadistic_kitten: ok, this definetly should go into a "weirdest issues ever" list. are you using some kind of unusaul font in kopete?
<sadistic_kitten> I don't think so
<sadistic_kitten> pretty much just installed
<sadistic_kitten> the last thing I did was install Beryl
<AmyRose> crusie: Can you please post a screen shot on imageshack/photobucket?
<animimotus> hi
<DexterF> sadistic_kitten: does beryl hog "n" for something mayhap?
<crusie> sure
<Heavenquake> DexterF: That solved it
<AmyRose> DexterF: Haha, I wouldn't be surprised
<sadistic_kitten> DexterF: hmmm, good idea I shall check
<animimotus> someone can remember my the applet with a phone icon witch can put in task bar ?
<DexterF> Heavenquake: damn I'm good ;)
<animimotus> * remember me
* AmyRose thinks some of Beryl's shortcuts are idiotic...
* Heavenquake thinks Beryl is idiotic. Go Kwin_Composite!
<AmyRose> As much as I love Beryl, I like being able to use F7 for my applications, not for the window manager
<dangaio> anybody with experience using kdevelop?
<Heavenquake> dangaio: I've got limited experience
<AmyRose> Heavenquake: You know what the best thing about kompmgr is? It works on my Pentium II smoothly!
<Jucato> AmyRose: say bye bye to buggy kompmgr :)
<DexterF> Heavenquake: (k)ubuntu and "more than one sound card" has been troublesome ever since, if you should really need both someday, you might wanna check how to writa an .asoundrc file. till then - try gtetting along without onboard
<AmyRose> Jucato: What? Darn, it worked so well on my Pentium II, too...
<crusie> AmyRose: now I might be a bit dumb... but shouldn't printscr work as a standard shortcut ?
<Heavenquake> DexterF: I think I'll survive without the onboard
<Jucato> AmyRose: oh don't be so sad. Say hello to a better, more stable kwin_composite in KDE 4 :)
<AmyRose> crusie: Uh, it should pop up ksnapshot, letting you save the screen shot
<AmyRose> Jucato: Goody!
<Heavenquake> oh, and dangaio: do ask around #kdevelop <-- people usually answer
<AmyRose> Jucato: It is neat how I can use kompmgr's effects on a slow machine
<crusie> ah now it works :D
* Heavenquake is off for some gaming, now with sound
<AmyRose> crusie: If it really won't work, you can always hit Alt-Print Screen, and then paste the contents somewhere
<dangaio> Heavenquake: I created a project on my home pc. I copy the project directory to my jump drive and paste it to my lab  computer. The project compiled on my PC but  it fails to compile at the lab. I didn't change anything. The error I get is failed to remake the make file. I already tried asking at #kdevelop. Nobody answers.
<Jucato> AmyRose: it's funny how kompmgr works, but then gets buggy after a long time, on a not so slow machine :)
<crusie> AmyRose:  I can't get it to work while showing the dropdown menu of the ports I have to choose from
<AmyRose> Jucato: Yeah, I do keep seeing more and more bugs after a while, which is why it's all off right now
<AmyRose> Jucato: And I'm too lazy to use Beryl at the moment :P
<sadistic_kitten> DexterF: I could not find a shortcut in Beryl either
<Jucato> crusie: set it to take the screenshot after a delay of __ seconds
<AmyRose> I don't recall the list of ports being a drop-down.
<sadistic_kitten> DexterF: is there and easy way to find a shortcut in a program?
<crusie> well I might be looking the wrong place then
<crusie> I've pressed system/administration/printing/add new printer
<AmyRose> crusie: Uh, you're asking about GNOME in the KDE channel
<Jucato> crusie: I think you are on Ubuntu/GNOME
<crusie> ah wait... just realized I might be in the wrong channel *gets red ears*
<Jucato> yes you are in the wrong place :)
<AmyRose> crusie: Heh, don't worry about it
<crusie> rofl
<crusie> sorry :d
<Jucato> hehe it's ok
<AmyRose> don't worry about it
<crusie> where would be the place to go then ?
<Jucato> #ubuntu
<crusie> oki
<crusie> thanx a lot :d
<AmyRose> unless you're in XFCE
<crusie> I'm not... just a standard install
<AmyRose> lol
<Jucato> you can now list that as one of your embarrassing IRC moments :)
<AmyRose> Yeah, then you're using GNOME
<Jucato> AmyRose: Xfce doesn't have a System main menu :)
<AmyRose> But KDE's better, crusie. I can assure you of that
<Jucato> I mean, Xubuntu
<sadistic_kitten> DexterF: sorry about the random drop out there I closed the wrong window
<sadistic_kitten> did I miss anything?
<AmyRose> Jucato: I'm kidding :P
<DexterF> sadistic_kitten: dunno. you should ask in #kopete about it. would be interesting to monitor where key events go... strace.. mmh... sh!t fight :P
<AmyRose> Jucato: Well, not about KDE being superior
<sadistic_kitten> DexterF: kk thanks
<DexterF> or tcpdump and monitor X/kopete dialogs.
<AmyRose> You know, though, KDE does have the absolute best GUI for setting up printers that I've ever seen on Linux.
<Jucato> AmyRose: :P
<AmyRose> I can't figure out how to get GNOME's to work
<Jucato> yes, they put a lot of work on the kdeprint...and they're actually trying to make the UI even better for KDE 4
<AmyRose> (Yeah, I do occasionally test-drive GNOME because I get curious, but I like KDE a lot better)
<Jucato> well, then, I'm off for dinner! :)
<AmyRose> And I know I might get shot for saying this, but Fedora+KDE is a very good distro :P
* Jucato shoots AmyRose
<Jucato> bye now :P
<llutz> AmyRose: nothing rpm-related can be a "very good distro" :)
<sadistic_kitten> lol well said
<AmyRose> Jucato: But at least I said KDE made it good :PO
<AmyRose> :P *
<AmyRose> llutz: I didn't run into problems with RPM. What I ran into problems with was that it didn't include drivers like Kubuntu does.
<AmyRose> llutz: I admire Fedora for wanting to be purely GPL-compatible though
<superkirbyartist> Yo people.
<AmyRose> hello superkirbyartist
<superkirbyartist> How do I upgrade my iMac from Edgy to Feisty.
<superkirbyartist> Go Amy!
<AmyRose> !upgrade | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<superkirbyartist> I always race as her in sonic riders.
<superkirbyartist> Do these instructions work for PowerPC?
<AmyRose> Yes
<superkirbyartist> Thanks.
<superkirbyartist> Cheers.
<AmyRose> superkirbyartist: thanks :)
<superkirbyartist> By the way, is there a way to emulate middle/right mouse button?
<AmyRose> superkirbyartist: How many buttons does your mouse have?
<sadistic_kitten> mac's have only one
<AmyRose> sadistic_kitten: Not all of them :P
<sadistic_kitten> that's like their thing
<superkirbyartist> One button on the mouse.
<sadistic_kitten> bah!
<AmyRose> sadistic_kitten: Apple has been selling mice with multiple buttons for a while now
<sadistic_kitten> well then
<sadistic_kitten> ^_^
<AmyRose> superkirbyartist: You really should get a mouse with at least 2 buttons
<superkirbyartist> AmyRose: Is there not a way to emulate mouse buttons?
<AmyRose> superkirbyartist: Middle, yes, but you need 2 buttons to do it
<sadistic_kitten> superkirbyartist: I think you can just press a modifier key and click
<AmyRose> superkirbyartist: Kubuntu defaults to letting you press the left and right buttons simultaneously to simulate the middle button, but there's no way that I know of to emulate the right button
<sadistic_kitten> but I dunno
<superkirbyartist> KMouseTool?
<AmyRose> superkirbyartist: Maybe... have you tried it?
<MartyMcFly> I have just made a fix for a bug in Kubuntu Feisty Fawn Final. I've filed the fix on launchpad.net, but how do I make sure the fix is included in the official repo updates?
<superkirbyartist> Doesn't seem to help
<AmyRose> sadistic_kitten: I remember Apple selling a mouse with 5 buttons recently :P
<sadistic_kitten> lol ok AmyRose stfu now
<AmyRose> superkirbyartist: What I really recommend doing is getting a cheap USB wheel mouse.
<AmyRose> superkirbyartist: Those have 3 buttons (pushing the wheel is the middle button)
<superkirbyartist> All right.
* AmyRose has a 2-wheel, 5-button mouse and Linux supports all of it ^_^
<superkirbyartist> Thanks anyways.
<sadistic_kitten> 4 mins MartyMcFly waited
<AmyRose> superkirbyartist: Well, the upgrade instructions will work now :)
<AmyRose> superkirbyartist: You don't need a new mouse for that
<AmyRose> darn
<AmyRose> yay for cheap 2-wheeled mice....
<sadistic_kitten> AmyRose: what did I say
<AmyRose> sadistic_kitten: You said this: [06:14]  <sadistic_kitten> AmyRose: what did I say
<sadistic_kitten> indeed
<AmyRose> hahaha
<sadistic_kitten> but I also said : 21:11 < sadistic_kitten> lol ok AmyRose stfu now
<AmyRose> !ohmy | sadistic_kitten
<ubotu> sadistic_kitten: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sadistic_kitten> ..it was an acronym
<sadistic_kitten> *in an
<sadistic_kitten> (you'd have to know the word first)
<sadistic_kitten> is that still not acceptable?
<AmyRose> It was still kinda rude
<sadistic_kitten> okie dok then
<sadistic_kitten> either way
<sadistic_kitten> ...what was my point?
<Tm_T> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sadistic_kitten> oh well
<AmyRose> that it's unacceptable to help someone get a good mouse for Kubuntu :P
<sadistic_kitten> kk
<Tm_T> sadistic_kitten: hrr, bad you
<Tm_T> !away | jonathank-away
<ubotu> jonathank-away: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<AmyRose> I really think ubotu should add information on using /away
<sadistic_kitten> ...wah?
<sadistic_kitten> Tm_T: wah?
<adil> hi all?
<AmyRose> I was told by the ops here that /away is the right way to indicate you're away since it doesn't add extra junk to the channel
<Tm_T> sadistic_kitten: f to you too ;)
<Tm_T> AmyRose: true
<Tm_T> AmyRose: I have autoaway to set me /away after 15 min of inactivity etc
<sadistic_kitten> Tm_T: I'm still confused
<Jucato> AmyRose: the bigger problem is that some people set their clients to show a public away message when they use /away
<Tm_T> sadistic_kitten: acronym or not, we know what it means
<adil> is there any tools which gives u a dignostic about the materials
<AmyRose> Jucato: Yeah, I know... I disabled that in Konversation
<adil> in kubuntu
<sadistic_kitten> Tm_T: oh, ok. Yeah I won't do it again
<sadistic_kitten> soz
<AmyRose> Jucato: Konversation now ONLY does a /away instead of publicizing it
<Tm_T> AmyRose: "materials" ?
<Tm_T> adil:
<Tm_T> agh! shame on me, SHAME!
<adil> devices
<AmyRose> hahaha
<Jucato> AmyRose: it has always had that disabled. Sho_ never enabled it by default
<Tm_T> adil: kinfocenter?
<AmyRose> adil: kinfocenter
<adil> which mean devices
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<adil> kinfocenter?
<AmyRose> Jucato: Hmm, the default in Edgy at least was to change my nick to AmyRose|away
<adil> it included in the kde
* mode/#kubuntu [-v Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<adil> in this interface
<Jucato> AmyRose: hmm you have a strange installation then :P
<AmyRose> I remember having to disable that in the identity settings
<Jucato> adil: yes it is included by default
<adil> jucato 10x a lot
<Jucato> adil: K Menu -> System -> KinfoCenter
<AmyRose> Jucato: Well, now it's set up properly to only set a /away message and nothing else
<Tm_T> adil: what is 10x?
<adil> nice i find it
<AmyRose> since it's easy to see from the nicklist who's away just by seeing who's dimmed
<adil> thnaks = 10x
<Tm_T> adil: then say "thanks" ;)
<sadistic_kitten> adil: how the hell does 10x = thanks?
<Jucato> ten + x = tenx
<Tm_T> sadistic_kitten: pffft!
<Jucato> ugh my monitor just turned edgy on me :(
<froggie> tanks
<Jucato> er.. screen
<sadistic_kitten> that is the most apsurd net speek I've heard of yet
<Tm_T> sadistic_kitten: and also offtopic
<sadistic_kitten> appart from when people spell 3 letter words with 6 completely random ones just to look cool
<adil> so i see u, tanks alot :)
<Tm_T> sadistic_kitten: don't make me repeat
<sadistic_kitten> kk
<sadistic_kitten> is there a kubuntu chat channel or something?
<Jucato> !offtopic | sadistic_kitten
<ubotu> sadistic_kitten: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> hm.. bot is slow...
<sadistic_kitten> cool
<Jucato> #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> choose your hell...
<sadistic_kitten> huzzah!
<Tm_T> Jucato: you mean "choose it well" ?
<Jucato> Tm_T: don't make me repeat :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Jucato> food's ready...
* Tm_T kicks Jucato "autoaway"
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<froggie> does anyone know if the realplayer for linux is free?
<sadistic_kitten> froggie: I think so
<Tm_T> froggie: helix is pretty "free"
<sadistic_kitten> $sudo apt-cache search realplayer
<froggie> looking to get something to play realplayer streams in websites
<Tm_T> apt-cache doesn't need sudo
<sadistic_kitten> w/e
<sadistic_kitten> it's habbit to use sudo with apt
<Tm_T> heh
<AmyRose> How do you submit a correction to ubotu?
<JuJuBee> How/where do I enter the command /msg nickserv identify <myPasswd> in KOPETE?  When I enter it in the chat window or the server window all I get is another window  with my nickname and Identify <myPasswd>
<AmyRose> JuJuBee: That should be all you need to do. but konversation is a better IRC client than Kopete, to be honest.
<JuJuBee> I'll check it out... Thanks.
<AmyRose> JuJuBee: Yeah, Konversation is designed for IRC. Kopete is an instant messenger with IRC kinda tacked on, it seems.
<JuJuBee> OK.
<sadistic_kitten> and you know what's better JuJuBee ...
<sadistic_kitten> irssi
<sadistic_kitten> it is an excelent irc client
<sadistic_kitten> but then you'll need and excellent terminal emulator as well : yakuake
<sadistic_kitten> apt-get both and you'll be swimming
<JuJuBee> I liked kopete because it did IM as well.
<sadistic_kitten> JuJuBee: yeah I run kopete as well but only for msn
<maass_> join #ubuntu-sa/
<JuJuBee> OK, I downloaded konverstation, yakuake, irssi.  i am looking in knoverstaion where to configure the command /mesg nickserv identify...  Can't seem to find it...
<_StefanS_> JuJuBee: you have to go under identities(f8)
<_StefanS_> JuJuBee: then add 'nickserv' under service, and password
<CrypTom> hi all, since the upgrade (can tell exactly if it was the upgrade), I dont "see" my wlan interface (ipw3945 on Lenovo X60) when I execute ifconfig -a
<CrypTom> the hardware switch is on
<CrypTom> bluetooth led is on
<CrypTom> but the wlan led is off, the module ipw3945 is loaded
<_StefanS_> CrypTom: did you install the restricted drivers?
<_StefanS_> CrypTom: you should use the Fn+F5 key (assuming a thinkpad)
<CrypTom> _StefanS_: I tried that as well (Fn+F5), it only changes bluetooth
<CrypTom> _StefanS_: do I really need restricted modules if ipw3945 is loaded?
<_StefanS_> CrypTom: hmm well dont know really
<CrypTom> _StefanS_: ok, but I will try
<_StefanS_> CrypTom: I sometimes had this issue after upgrading... ah!
<_StefanS_> CrypTom: I remember now :)
<_StefanS_> CrypTom: ibm_acpi needs a echo "1" > into the wlan thing
<CrypTom> _StefanS_: I only have /proc/acpi/ibm/wan not wlan
<_StefanS_> yes I trying to figure it out.. please wait
<_StefanS_> I/I'm
<CrypTom> _StefanS_: Thanks, btw: Do you know, what the bios option WAN Interface means (just below WLAN)?
<_StefanS_> not really, sorry.
<jink_> hey can any1 pl tell me how to change theme in kubuntu??????
<_StefanS_> jink_: system settings -> appearance
<jink_> ok
<JuJuBee> Thanks _StefanS_  I see it now...
<jink_> stefan
<jink_> over there, ther r many options
<_StefanS_> jink_: true.
<_StefanS_> jink_: goto style
<brokennib> can i mount a downloaded file frm the net to  linux frm windows?
<_StefanS_> CrypTom: cant find it, but have you tried to up the interface manually?
<_StefanS_> brokennib: depends on what you mean by mount
<_StefanS_> brokennib: an iso ?
<_StefanS_> brokennib: you should install kiso then..
<brokennib> look im a new linux user
<jink_> i have downloaded a theme and its in .bz2 format
<CrypTom> _StefanS_: yes, but: No such devic
<brokennib> kiso? means wat _StefanS_
<CrypTom> _StefanS_: is a reboot required after installing restricted modules
<CrypTom> ?
<_StefanS_> CrypTom: oh yes
<dromer> hmm, ssh from on box to the other seems to go REALLY snowly lately, anybody know of any recent bugs or anything?
<_StefanS_> brokennib: yes, but what is the file you need to mount ?
<CrypTom> _StefanS_: ok, cu, be right back
<brokennib> i want to mount Xchat
<brokennib> :)
<brokennib> can i _StefanS_ ?
<_StefanS_> brokennib: well you cant RUN a linux app from windows. But you might be able to find a port for windows
<_StefanS_> dromer: nope, you might have a router that drops packets, or bad internet
<brokennib> but how _StefanS_ ?
<jink_> ANYBODY:  PL let me know how to apply downloaded theme
<_StefanS_> brokennib: that might help: http://www.silverex.org/download/
<dromer> any pro's around with 'synergy' experience? I'm having some trouble with connections being dropped lately
<_StefanS_> jink_: launch kcontrol and go into Appearance & Themes -> Theme Manager
<brokennib> now wat if i download this ..can i transfer all my windows file to linux _StefanS_ ?
<jink_> ok stefan will try
<_StefanS_> brokennib: yes you can, but programs from windows will not run on linux and vice versa (except for some conversions)
<brokennib> ohh
<CrypTom> _StefanS_: it really was the restricted-modules packages... it works now, thanks
<_StefanS_> CrypTom: I'm glad :)
<_StefanS_> CrypTom: the firmware is not opensource, hence its there in the restricted (IMHO)
<_StefanS_> AFAIK ;D
<brokennib> u mean if i want a msn msger i will hve to dowload it al over again frm the net for linux?? s
<CrypTom> _StefanS_: ok, thank you very much
<jink_> stefen im unable to find k control
<_StefanS_> brokennib: you can just use an equivalent program like kopete or gaim instead. Gives somewhat the same experience
<_StefanS_> jink_: KMenu -> Run command , type in 'kcontrol'
<brokennib> ohh
<brokennib> ok now let me tell u somethin _StefanS_  all this sounds more of latin coz im a new linux user
<jink_> thanks a lot stefan
<Balal> Hey. I'm new to Ubuntu. Anyone knows how ti install sound drivers for Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi?
<Balal> /wii Balal
<crimsun> there are no such drivers, Balal.
<Balal> Oh... Nosound? :|
<Dragnslcr> I would guess that the stock Alsa drivers should work pretty well
<Dragnslcr> They seem to do okay for my onboard sound chip
<crimsun> the stock alsa drivers do  /not/  support the X-Fi.
<Balal> fuck...
<crimsun> Creative is writing closed-source, proprietary, binary-only drivers that are due late this year.
<Balal> .. which means i have to live with no sound? :\
<crimsun> Balal: if you don't wish to install another audio device, then you're out of luck currently.
<Dragnslcr> The alsa drivers don't work at all for it? Wow, guess I'm glad I went with a motherboard that has decent (as good as the Audigy I had in my Windows computer) onboard sound
<Aaronfromchina> is Gimp the best photo editor in KDE as well?
<sdf> hi i installed clamtk and when i open it from application>accessories >virus scanner  i had this messege " unable to view  calam va information file   this will affect" and when cancel this messege to scan any file i had error messege " you don t appear to have any viruses definitions how can i solve this problem??
<sdf> can any one help??
<OutoLumo> Hih, all!
<OutoLumo> sdf, what's the problem?
<mlypaw> elo
<mlypaw> ppotzrebuje pomocy
<Jucato> sdf: sounds like you are using Ubuntu/GNOME, and that clamtk seems to be a GTK app. probably better if you asked in #ubuntu
<mlypaw> juest tu ktos??
<Jucato> mlypaw: English only please
<mlypaw> nie umiem
<XeRoX> hi can't close Konversation serverlist its dead, how can I force it to cloce?
<mlypaw> :( a potrzebuje pomocy
<sdf>  outolumo :hi i installed clamtk and when i open it from application>accessories >virus scanner  i had this messege " unable to view  calam va information file   this will affect" and when cancel this messege to scan any file i had error messege " you don t appear to have any viruses definitions
<ndiswrapper_user> ndiswrapper problem --> could someone help me
<mlypaw> nikt tu nierozmawia po polsku??
<pag> !pl | mlypaw
<ubotu> mlypaw: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mlypaw> sory
<mlypaw> bay
<OutoLumo> sdf, Jucato seems to be right... Try asking from gnomes :-)
<sdf> hehe
<sdf> ok guys
<sdf> any way thank you
<sdf> jucato ..................
<Tm_T> OutoLumo: btw you're actually in France now?
<OutoLumo> I just had the most weird experience... couldn't log in the X. It turned out that the problem was that chmod for /dev/null was only 600, and others couldn't write to it. I must have some userscript wrong.
<OutoLumo> Tm_T, yes, in Rouen.
<OutoLumo> I mean initscripts
<Tm_T> OutoLumo: interesting :)
<Tm_T> !fi | OutoLumo
<ubotu> OutoLumo: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<OutoLumo> ubotu, ty :-) Do you mind if I hang around here as well? I have an age old experience from debian...
<ndiswrapper_user> could someone help me with a ndiswrapper problem
<Tm_T> OutoLumo: ubotu is a bot, and no, you hang where you like ;)
<OutoLumo> Tm_T, It just told me so :-)
<OutoLumo> Tm_T, but as you wish :-)
<ndiswrapper_user> could someone help me with a ndiswrapper problem
<ndiswrapper_user> since I have updated to feisty, my kubuntu crash, if I start the ndiswrapper
<oem> test
<nuu> OutoLumo: Rouen, that's beautiful
<nuu> i love that city
<rizoma> hi
<JuJuBee> I need a terminal where I can create shortcuts and set the name/title for the session.  Can someone suggest one?
<Jucato> Konsole?
<rizoma> i cannot find smb in adept i need to install samba server
<fdoving> rizoma: search for samba instead of smb.
<nuu> search for samba
<JuJuBee> Konsole seems to have a lag for some reason... Terminal does not have lag, but cannot automagically set title...
<Jucato> rizoma: the package name is samba I think
<Jucato> what lag?
<rizoma> i've installed samba but if i try to share something kde tell me that no server installed
<Jucato> JuJuBee: what do you mean by "lag"? also, you can rename a session by pressing Ctrl+Alt+S
<rizoma> why kde tell me to install smb if i ve installed samba?
<Jucato> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<JuJuBee> Jucato : I do not want to rename it every time I use it.  I have equipment rack I connect to (networking class) and I want to est shortcuts...
<judgen> !paprika
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paprika - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rizoma> this links dont talk about kubuntu
<rizoma> smb create some problems... for my little 3 days experience
<rizoma> in adept samba (i think different to smb) is not only client
<rizoma> strange.....
<dwidmann> rizoma: smb is just an abreviation for samba. There are a few clients available though. Konqueror uses its own samba client out of the box, smbfs allows you to mount a file share, smb4k also works for samba browsing.
<Skrot-> Hi, is there a way to restart Xorg and KDM from a ssh command line?
<llutz> Skrot-: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Skrot-> Are you sure that will work from a ssh shell?
<llutz> Skrot-: if you are on the desired machine, sure
<Skrot-> I'm ssh'ed in to the desired machine indeed
<llutz> Skrot-: end you have root-rights?
<Skrot-> yes
<llutz> Skrot-: ssh is like being logged-in locally
<Skrot-> Let's try then
<rizoma> dwidmann: what package i've to install to share something to xp? (samba in the default installation of kubuntu 7.4 doest share?)
<rizoma> i've fear to loss my visibility of xp in kubuntu....
<rizoma> sorry 4 bad english
<dwidmann> rizoma: I think it's a bug in the samba package. "samba" is the package to install, and it worked in 6.10, but I can't get it to work in 7.04 (or debian 4.0 either for that matter)
<dwidmann> rizoma: try pulling the samba package from edgy and installing it ... it may work then
<rizoma> it's compatible with kde?
<dwidmann> rizoma: it more or less doesn't have anything to do with kde .... it's seperate
<rizoma> i dont eant to set permission or something like in the terminal
<rizoma> want
<rizoma> i can manage it from kde?
<dwidmann> rizoma: to configure samba there's a kcontrol module
<rizoma> this mean "yes"?
<rizoma> 0_0
<dwidmann> yes, but it's just a frontend for editing the file "/etc/samba/smb.conf"
<rizoma> ah ok =)
<dwidmann> As per other things, you can browse the shares with konqueror, it has its own built in client.
<dwidmann> (independant of the apparently broken samba package)
<rizoma> now i try first to remove and reinstall default samba from adept
<rizoma> if it doesnt work i've to look to edgy
<dwidmann> rizoma: just download the edgy packages and install those, that should work ... I've decided to test that theory myself actually, I'm working on that now
<rizoma> where or how i can download that version?
<rizoma> ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)  it's ok?
<dwidmann> rizoma: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/s/samba/ is probably where you'll find it
<The_Machine> Little help?  I'm trying to install a java package and I'm getting this error (with Add/Remove Packages):  There was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<dwidmann> assuming I memorized the directory structure correctly
<dwidmann> The_Machine: try to install it with apt-get in a terminal and see if you get any errors
<The_Machine> dwidmann - okay
<dwidmann> rizoma: I was wrong, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba
<rizoma> samba-common_3.0.24-2ubuntu1_sparc.deb   it's that ok?
<tube_> I there a way to get your stereo mp3 played in amarok to use 4 speakers ?
<rizoma> tube_: try in the option u can choose number of speakers
<ImMortaL> so
<ImMortaL> what r u guys saying about the new release?
<tube_> that don't work rizoma
<tube_> becaus a mp3 isn't surround
<tube_> when i play a ac3 file is works great
<rizoma> ah sure
<rizoma> sorry
<rizoma> :/
<rizoma> dwidmann:  samba-common_3.0.24-2ubuntu1_sparc.deb   it's that ok?
<The_Machine> dwidmann:  dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `sun-java6-jre' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<The_Machine> wait
<The_Machine> maybe it worked
<The_Machine> heh, brb
<The_Machine> :D
<tube_> The machine did you try out automatix2
<tube_> to instal java
<dwidmann> rizoma: grab "samba"
<dwidmann> as well as "libsmbclient" and "samba-common"
<rizoma> mh?
<dwidmann> oh, and install kdenetwork-filesharing  normally (ie: with apt)
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rizoma> samba-common_3.0.24-2ubuntu1_sparc.deb   that its ok?
<snowstorm> does anybody know how to use an external sd card reader? (Sandisk Extreme USB 2.0 reader), I bought it today, but have no idea how to access my pictures and videos ...
<rizoma> ...
<dwidmann> rizoma: like I said, grab those three or four ..... wait, you probably don't want the "sparc" deb
<tube_> work great here
<tube_> :P
<dwidmann> get the one that says "386"
<rizoma> ahhhhh ok
<thoreauputic> !works for me | tube_
<ubotu> tube_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ndiswrapper_user> could someone help me with a ndiswrapper problem
<rizoma> sorry my hardhead
<ndiswrapper_user> since I have updated to feisty, my kubuntu crash, if I start the ndiswrapper
<The_Machine> tube - i haven't tried it yet.  My last two experiences with automatix have been kind of painful..  as backwards as that sounds!
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<rizoma> dwidmann:  i'm downloading... what 've to type to install a deb?
<dwidmann> rizoma: you can probably do it just by right clicking on the file in konqueror and going to kubuntu package menu
<rizoma> wow cool
<rizoma> =)
<rizoma> first i remove old samba
<The_Machine> dwidmann, java appears to be working.  Not sure why it didn't work through adept add/remove, but thanks for your willingness to assist!
<tube_> i found something for surround i wil have it a go
* dwidmann will brb, grabbing some food from downstairs
<phpcode> how to start an exe file in linux? i have wine installd
<rizoma> dwidmann:  iwowowow it workssssssssss
<cWolfe> on the command line: wine <path to exe>
<rizoma> dwidmann: 10kssss
<root____> Howdy all... back to the TTY after attempting to install DRI using envy , now X is broken ...tried reconfigure xserver-xorg but the scrn doesn't come up ...any suggestions?
<phpcode> cWolfe: thanks :-)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all... back to the TTY after attempting to install DRI using envy , now X is broken ...tried reconfigure xserver-xorg but the scrn doesn't come up ...any suggestions?
<cWolfe> np :)
<snowstorm> anybody using an usb card reader? :-)
* Jucato raises his hand
<dwidmann> rizoma: good to hear!
<dwidmann> that means it should work for me too :)
<dwidmann> The_Machine: so it's working? ah, that's good then
<BluesKaj> I guess I'm gonna reinstall EDGY..Feisty just doesn't seem to be able to run the stuff I want...a shame , but true
<Zerak> anyone got a solution to radi456 as the post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431070 states?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: which stuff?
<Zerak> BluesKaj, i understand you. Feisty wasnt even close to stable, at least the update function to it wasnt
<dwidmann> (it gave me some trouble too ..... that's where forcing in old packages comes in handy)
<dwidmann> Zerak: well, that update function was actually experimental
<BluesKaj> DRI, (google earth) ktorrent, "X" :) spdif audio out ..
<snowstorm>  my usb card reader is recognized by the kernel: lsusb shows "Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0781:a1a2 SanDisk Corp." But how do I get to my data?
<Zerak> couldnt they have said that instead of giving you a feeling of comfort until all errors started showing up
<dwidmann> hmm, didn't they? If not, shame on them
<SlimeyPete> fresh installs ftw, tbh :)
<Zerak> i am really bad at linux and unix and dont know where to start when it comes to modprobe and adding modules. Dont even know if i got the module
<dwidmann> Zerak: google usually comes in handy for that
<dwidmann> Zerak: to figure out which one you need for your hardware, that is
<Zerak> yes but quite a step if i need to recompile the kernel to add moudle for raid456 instead of just being able to add it
<Zerak> there isnt just one thing you need to add when compiling
<dwidmann> Zerak: time consuming, but it shouldn't be too hard
<rizoma> dwidmann: in windows i've to log in to access samba shared drives... where a can set that user and pass?
<SlimeyPete> it's not even *that* time-consuming these days...
<dwidmann> SlimeyPete: well, 10-30 minutes, somewhere in there, I haven't timed it on this machine
<SlimeyPete> you can do it in a couple of minutes on a modern PC if all you're doing is adding a single module
<Zerak> yes but you have to choose what modules to include
<Zerak> that is the time consuming thing
<zyp1> Hello. If i download a .deb and install with dpkg, would it then be updated with aptitude? Or is there a way to install with aptitude?
<Zerak> ordering a suit takes time but even more time if you are going to make it yourself
<SlimeyPete> mmm, true but if you google to find themodule you want, it shouldn't be too hard to track it down in the menu.
<tube_> ciao all
<BluesKaj> dunno what's so wonderful about an upgrade that doesn't work as well as the previous version ...on my system anyway ...this pc is only 18mos outta the store ...I know ATI sucks but it's installed in a lot of pc's and to force ppl to buy new hardware cuz the upgrades are resstricted by the hardware is a bloody shame ...anyway that's my ranr for the day.
<dwidmann> :O about time kde finished compiling
<Zerak> thought this would be something of intresst since i am not the only one with the problem after using update, see the post above to the forum where several people need help but none know howto
<SlimeyPete> I've found that Feisty's hardware support is better than Edgy's, tbh
<dwidmann> Zerak: I've an idea
<SlimeyPete> but that's just me
<Zerak> dwidmann: raid456 seems odd since i dont even run it raided
<BluesKaj> lucky you SlimeyPete ...defenitely not my experience
<dwidmann> Zerak: wait, you don't?
<Zerak> dwidmann: if you got a solution post it there so everyone can take share of it
<Zerak> dwidmann: no i dont have raid, only got one harddrive
<dwidmann> the solution may still be the same, you're using feisty no?
<Zerak> dwidmann: but on the otherhand i dont trust Kubuntu to understand that
<Zerak> yes
<BluesKaj> I have no access to the web , so reading the forums is out
<dwidmann> I'll post there in  a sec then, just hold on
<BluesKaj> err no browser that is
<dwidmann> zerak, check the post
<Zerak> ok, thanks
<Zerak> *bow*
<BluesKaj> is there a command to get X back other than dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ? cuz I'm stumped :(
<SlimeyPete> you might need to manually check your xorg.conf
<leo_> hi everybody! need help with a printer...
<cplx> What's the best way to setup a webserver in kubuntu?  apt-get install apache2?
<SlimeyPete> if it was automatically updated (e.g. by the restricted hardware manager) then you can copy the backup version over the new one
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: erm, that's where these backup xorg.confs come in handy
<Karti> Hi all.......
<leo_> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leo_> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<aaroncampbell> I'm on Kubuntu Feisty (7.04), and java can't seem to see my print service.  Has anyone else had this problem?  I get "No Print Service Found." when I try to print.  I tried in jedit and Zend Studio.  I also tried using Sun Java 5 from the repos, and the java that comes with Zend Studio.  Any Ideas?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: anyhow, what does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do for you
<Karti> Just a quick one. Had a look on the internet but found no relevant info. Is there a Kubunu server edition? I would like to run Oracle Database on a Linux server and access it through Kubuntu and Windows Clients
<BluesKaj> dwidmann: it does nothing ...black scrn
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: eek, never saw that one before
<leo_> help... anybody?
<cWolfe> leo, whats wrong
<BluesKaj> I guess /etc/X11/xorg.conf might have a backup but I doubt it
<julien_> heh got a problem! how do i install languages on KDE?
<leo_> cWolfe, got an usb printer
<BluesKaj> anyway I'll check it
<BluesKaj> bbl
<leo_> cWolfe, but i cant make it work
<cWolfe> uh, can you be more specific?  leo_
<dwidmann> zerak: i'm updating that post now ..... with  updated instructions
<pafnutiy> hi people! my nautilus dont want to show contents of LAN, it tells that "folders cant be shown". what have i to do?
<Karti> julien_: Try System Settings > Personal > Regions and Language
<leo_> cWolfe, i've tried to install it through System Settings > Printers
<cWolfe> it doesnt show up?
<julien_> i'F already tried but there's no german listed -.-
<cWolfe> or its installed and just doesnt print?
<leo_> cWolfe, it recognize it, but it doesnt print
<cWolfe> try changing the driver that is used?
<leo_> cWolfe, i've tried that
<leo_> cWolfe, and i also download an installer from HP Site
<Karti> julien_: Tab at the bottom > Install new Language > German
<julien_> i'll try...
<cWolfe> cupsd is running right?
<cWolfe> in startmenu->system there is hplip, it works pretty well
<leo_> cWolfe, let me try
<dwidmann> zerak: have it working yet?
<eidolon> hi folks - i'm having hte age-old problem that amarok is not able to play mp3 streams.  i just installed feisty fawn and kicked it over to kde with aptitude install kde-desktop.  amarok is saying 'no uitable plugin for stream'.  I installed 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' - which put in things like libmad, but still no dice. what am i missing?
<rizoma> dwidmann: in windows i've to fill a log and password can u help me to set that?
<LjL> eidolon: you're missing libxine-extracodecs
<eidolon> when i did aptitude install lubxine-extracodecs - i got no such package.
<eidolon> er, libxine.
<LjL> !info libxine-extracodecs feisty
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<LjL> you on feisty?
<eidolon> yep.
<LjL> then you don't have multiverse enabled, though that would strike me as weird as you could install the gstreamer ugly plugins
<eidolon> i agree :)
<LjL> though actually the package name has changed in feisty, and libxine-extracodecs is transitional
<eidolon> aha.  so what's it's new name?
<LjL> not sure, libxine-extracodecs depends on libxine1-ffmeg - which begs the question, why wouldn't it install anyway
<LjL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jucato> in main
<dwidmann> rizoma: first, install kdenetwork-filesharing, then go into kcontrol -> internet -> samba
<LjL> in main?
<Jucato> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<eidolon> Jucato: that's not there either
<eidolon> "no candidate version foundd for..."
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1534 kB, installed size 3692 kB
<eidolon> man my typing sucks today.
<Jucato> hm... sorry it's in universe
<Jucato> (weird, it was in main before feisty release...)
<eidolon> yah,i have multiverse enabled.
<Jucato> or was it libmad... bah nvm...
<LjL> eidolon, you really must not have universe and/or multiverse [properly]  enabled, it's the only explanation i can think of.
<LjL> pastebin your sources.list
<icecruncher> question, what is the best way to copy entire web sites?
<eidolon> sure, hang on a sec.
<rizoma> dwidmann: i've installed filesharing i cant find that, i've system senttings sharing
<icecruncher> httrack keeps crashing on me
<dwidmann> rizoma: which is why I said to use kcontrol, and not systemsettings
<Jucato> icecruncher: there's an Archive Web Page in Konqueror -> Tools menu
<eidolon>  icecruncher: wget -R
<icecruncher> thnks
<Jucato> icecruncher: it saves the webpage in a .war file, which is just a gzip'ed archive containing the files
<cplx> anyone here know any sites with tips + tricks to optimize kubuntu?
<eidolon> LjL: http://pastebin.stonekeep.com/427
<|ericsson|> Is there any way to log on from a windows machine to KDE with VNC or similar but without having a user logged in to KDE?
<dac_> jisao,hello
<dwidmann> rizoma: apart from kcontrol,  "kcmshell kcmsambaconf" also works
<icecruncher> Jucato: doing the same as httrack?
<eidolon> |ericsson|: you can request a remote session via XDMCP to an x-server.
<Jucato> icecruncher: not really sure. it's a KDE/Konqueror tool
<LjL> eidolon: you don't have multiverse, and you have -updates half enabled
<eidolon> you have to enable xdmcp in your configuration, and have an Xserver on the windows machine.
<LjL> !easysource > eidolon    (eidolon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<|ericsson|> eidolon: thank's I'll take a look at that..
<rizoma> dwidmann: ok i'm here
<eidolon> LjL: hrrrmm.
<dwidmann> rizoma: just change it from "user" to "share"
<eidolon> LjL: okay, i'm going to try that.  i'll poke ya if/when i run into problems.  :)
<cplx> anyone here know any sites with tips + tricks to optimize kubuntu?
<rizoma> dwidmann: ok, 10kss
<eidolon> define 'optimize' ?
<LjL> eidolon: do a "sudo apt-get update" after modifying the list. then you can install either libxine-whatever or the whole thing that's listed on the restricted formats page
<eidolon> yah, i know how to keep apt happy.
<dwidmann> rizoma: that should do the trick, and yw
<jontec> I've removed my ndiswrapper.ko file, what can I do to fix it?
<eidolon> i'm a little worried about altering my sources after install.
<cplx> eidolon: general performance, running aps, booting up etc..
<eidolon> i can always nuke this machine from orbit though.  it's a new seutp.
<cplx> eidolon: also is there any software i can use to list all the services that start on startup so I can disable/enable some
<LjL> eidolon: are you sure? aside from not having multiverse (which is normal, it's not there by default), you have universe *but* do not have it in feisty-updates. that will make apt *VERY* unhappy as soon as updates are released which conflicts with versions of things in universe ;)
<eidolon> hmm.  not that i know of.  kde isn't like windows :)
<rizoma> dwidmann: but it's dangerous to use this setting?
<eidolon> LjL: mostly i don't 100% udnerstand multiverse vs universe vs edgy-backports ...
<eidolon> gah. i'm held up because i can't ssh into the machine.  plz std by :)
<dwidmann> rizoma: for a home network, no, not really
<cplx> guys what software can i use to control service that start on bootup? so i can disable/enable some?
<rizoma> dwidmann: ok internet users may can access simply to shared folders?
<Jucato> cplx: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> System Services ?
<LjL> eidolon, there are the following repositories: "feisty", which is the basic one, "feisty-security", which gives you security patches, "feisty-updates", which gives you bug fixes (only to very serious bugs), and "feisty-backports", which optionally gives you new versions of packages after they're put into the development version (currently gutsy)
<dwidmann> rizoma: No, I don't think internet users will be able to, just computers on your network
<icecruncher> eidolon: how does the wget -R work, don't understand  lol
<LjL> eidolon: then each repository is divided into four components: "main", containing free packages maintained by the core Ubuntu developers, "restricted", non-free by core devs, "universe", free but by the community, "multiverse", non-free by community
<eidolon> man wget :)
<icecruncher> I did
<dwidmann> (well, from a security standpoint, that might not be 200% correct, but still, I doubt you have much to worry about rizoma)
<Jucato> icecruncher: have you tried Konqueror's web page archive tool?
<rizoma> dwidmann: thanks a lot!! :)
<LjL> eidolon: components should always match the repositories. so if you have "multiverse" enabled in the "feisty" repository, and you have "main" enabled in "feisty-updates", you MUST also have "multiverse" enabled in "feisty-updates"
<eidolon> okay, i regenned my sources.list - basically i want everything :)
<icecruncher> Jucato: I want the whole server, as in all the directories. so it dont work
<LjL> eidolon: that site will do it easily.
<eidolon> it did indeed.
<Jucato> oh....
<eidolon> okay, now just aptitude (update / upgrade) to make sure i'm all synced?
* eidolon assumes yes, and hits it.
<zyp1> Is there a way to install deb-files with aptitude? it worked in 6.10, now it is not working anymore.. Aptitude install <name>.deb
<eidolon> dpkg install foo.deb ?
<eidolon> that's how i've always done it.
<zyp1> dpkg cannot handle dependecies...
<eidolon> okay, now aptitude install libxine-extracodecs is saying it'll install libxine1-ffmpeg also... yay.
<Jucato> zyp1: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<zyp1> but dpkg installed program, would that program be updated with aptitude update?
<eidolon> yes.
<Jucato> zyp1: or right-click on the package and select Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
* eidolon htinks.
* eidolon shoudl actually shut up here.
<LjL> zyp1: no
<zyp1> kubuntu package meny also do not work with dependencies..
<LjL> zyp1, Ubuntu (GNOME) comes with "gdebi", which will install single packages *and* handle dependencies
<LjL> not sure what's there in Kubuntu, but you could just try right clicking on a .deb file and see
<Jucato> zyp1: yes. becuaseu kubuntu package menu uses dpkg. dpkg doesn't handle dependencies
<Jucato> LjL: gdebi handles dependencies? that's new...
<Jucato> for me I mean
<LjL> Jucato, i think that was the whole point of it basically
<zyp1> should I install gdebi in my kubuntu then? Or is that just stupid?
<Jucato> LjL: I thought the whole point of it was a GUI dpkg front end
<LjL> Jucato: not quite. that's almost trivial
<Jucato> nothing more, nothing less... afaik
<Jucato> like I said, afaik
<LjL> Jucato: just "apt-cache show gdebi"
<zyp1> but aptitude install worked liked a charm, but not anymore from local files..
<LjL> zyp1, honestly i never knew that aptitude would ever work with local files..
<LjL> that would be quite a regression - but are you really sure it used to?
<Jucato> LjL: ah I see. I sit corrected
<zyp1> yes, better than dpkg
<Jucato> mhb I think is working on a KDE port of gdebi btw
<LjL> Jucato: it shouldn't really be too hard to hack something together. call dpkg, see what it complains about, call apt to install those, repeat until done
<zyp1> Jucato: working fine? handles dependencies?
<Jucato> zyp1: gdebi? don't know. haven't used it
<Jucato> LjL: not to hard for someone who knows how to code :)
<LjL> Jucato: want to see a shell script (with kde dialogs, mind you)? there in a minute :)
<Jucato> LjL: um.. not right now though :)
* Jucato is a bit pre-occupied
<MohammadMnt> hi
<MohammadMnt> I need some helps about OpenSource Business Model :)
<abattoir> MohammadMnt: depends on what you're needs are
<eidolon> MohammadMnt: well, that's not really kubuntu related. :)
<abattoir> guess you could start out with http://www.pocket-lint.co.uk/news/news.phtml/7630/8654/hp-hdx-gaming-laptop-rumour.phtml
<nirmal> hi: MohammadMnt
<abattoir> but of course, i guess it's a bit offtopic for this channel
<eidolon> "write something good, choose a license, publish it, get lots of links to it, make money off support and customizations."
<eidolon> works for me :)
<MohammadMnt> where should i ask this question ?
<MohammadMnt> nirmal, hi
<nirmal> would you like to have a CMS based business model
<nirmal> content management system=CMS
<MohammadMnt> not really
<eidolon> well nuts.  okay, so amarok is still saying "no suitable input plugin available"
<eidolon> when trying to play an mp3 stream
<eidolon> LjL: any ideas?
<MohammadMnt> I am a Windows Programmer and I want to switch to Linux
<nirmal> ok
<LjL> eidolon: restarted amarok after installing the xine thing?
<eidolon> i rebooted :)
* eidolon applied the windows big-stick "just make sure" answer.
<icecruncher> eidolon: so how can I continue mirroring the website if i interrup it. same command?
<dfeser> hi there!
<MohammadMnt> nobody helps me ?
<dfeser> is there a way to install automatix without gmome?!
<nirmal> you can choose
<eidolon> icecruncher: i -think- ther'es something in wget that tells it not to copy new files.
<Jucato> !automatix | dfeser
<ubotu> dfeser: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<eidolon> if you're mirroring a website, you should use rsync.
<eidolon> wget just copies it down once.
<nirmal> linux is also easy to use: MohammadMnt
<eidolon> rsync will copy anything that's changed.
<eidolon> MohammadMnt: you're not asking a real question.  you're asking "What do i want to do with my life?" - there's over 400 people on this channel.  specifics are important.
<nirmal> can you come to www.lugvizag.dreamsto.com
<nirmal> you can chat with me there
<Jacko2007> I got a small problem, how do I uninstall avant windows manager
<Hobbsee> Jacko2007: on what operating system?
<Jacko2007> Kubuntu
<Jacko2007> 2.04
<Jacko2007> 7.04*
<eidolon> you mean 7.04?
<eidolon> k.
<Jacko2007> lol
* Hobbsee thought that was a windows app...
<Jacko2007> Avant Window Manager
<MohammadMnt> OK,I want to make money in Linux Programming, but i do not know how, because of GPL licence ! :D
<SlimeyPete> charge for support.
<eidolon> you don't need to GPL license anything you don't want to.
<eidolon> linux is a platform just like anthing else.
<Jacko2007> how do I uninstall avant or just remove it from start up?
<MohammadMnt> what If my program would not need to be supprt ?
<SlimeyPete> can you not do it via adept/synaptic/apt-get?
<nirmal> MohammadMnt: you can sell CDs or LINUX
<SlimeyPete> MohammadMnt: then release the source code but charge for the compiled binary
<MohammadMnt> I am a programmer, not a salesperson !
<SlimeyPete> and include stuff like a forum registration with the binary
<icecruncher> eidolon: so where dows it store the site? having trouble locating t
<icecruncher> *it
<SlimeyPete> tbh, support is the main way of making money off of GPL software these days
<nirmal> yea  i know you give away the cd for free and sell the support
<MohammadMnt> for example, a CD/VDV burning software does not need to be support !
<Jacko2007> I can't find it in the apt-get (because I don't know the package name) I can't find adept
<bipolar> MohammadMnt: Programs that run on Linux do not need to use the GPL licence. If you want to write commercial, closed source software that runs on Linux you can.
<nirmal> thats called non-free
<MohammadMnt> I know, but I want to make money under GPL licence
<SlimeyPete> Jacko2007: Adept should be in the menu under "System"
<dfeser> can so tell me how to install java for firefox?
<eidolon> MohammadMnt: why?
* Jucato tries to direct the very interesting topic to #kubuntu-offtopic 
* fdoving joins jucato.
<bipolar> MohammadMnt: you can sell GPL software just like any other software. You just need to provide the source if asked for it.
<MohammadMnt> because I like GNU philosephy :D
<nirmal> bipolar: you are right
<Jucato> just in case it wasn't notice...
<Jucato> noticed*
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jacko2007> SlimeyPete: I know where adept it but the avant window manager isn't there
<simo_> can i get help?
<MohammadMnt> ok, but why someone gives me some money while he ro she can get software freely ?
<bipolar> MohammadMnt: You'll need to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there, according to Jucato
<Jucato> simo_: yes. just ask your question
<Jucato> actually,you can just continue your conversation there
<simo_> i cant get sound with tv time for my carte
<SlimeyPete> Jacko2007: oh right. How did you install it?
<MohammadMnt> ok, thx
<Jacko2007> through Konsole but I forgot what the package was called
<Jacko2007> hang on I will look
<simo_> saa7138
<simo_> philips
<maass_> hi to all
<SlimeyPete> Jacko2007: if you just want to remove it from the sessions menu when you start Kubuntu, then look in /usr/share/xsessions for the file which mentions it (if there is one) and delete it
<fdoving> Jacko2007: how did you install this thing?
<Jacko2007> I followed some tutorials on the net
<Jacko2007> avant-window-navigator that's the package but I got it from an external svn
<maass_> i have file it end wthe bin haw can i install in kubuntu ?
<fdoving> Jacko2007: can you find it? it is crucial to know how this thing was installed, in order to remove it properly.
<SlimeyPete> Jacko2007: dpkg --remove avant-window-navigator
<SlimeyPete> sorry, "sudo dpkg --remove avant-window-manager" even
<Jacko2007> now it's saying it isn't isntalled
<fdoving> Jacko2007: did you follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2307772 ?
<Jacko2007> http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/UbuntuFeistyHowTo << that one
<fdoving> Jacko2007: ok, you didn't install it as a package. you installed it with make instal, which is basically copying files all around your system.
<Jacko2007> so how can I uninstall it?
<fdoving> Jacko2007: do you have the  avant-window-navigator directory from which you ran the ./autogen.sh and 'make install' commands?
<Morrissey> hi, I am trying to open a file with VLC, but when I right click a file, and open with -> VLC, it justs open vld ... it doesnt actually start playing the file ... any ideas?
<Morrissey> A friend of mine has the same problem
<Jacko2007> not that I know
<Jacko2007> I can look
<fdoving> Jacko2007: if not, you should follow the steps prior to "sudo make install" in that guide, and instead of "sudo make install" you should run "sudo make uninstall"
<Jacko2007> yes I have found it
<Jacko2007> found the folder
<fdoving> Jacko2007: then try to run "sudo make uninstall" from within the folder.
<maass_> i have file it end wthe bin haw can i install in kubuntu ?
<The_Machine> let's say i have firefox crap out
<fdoving> maass_: from konsole: 'chmod +x file.bin' then './file.bin'
<sparrw> am i the only person who thinks symlinking grep to zgrep is a good idea?  i dont ever want grep to tell me "that gz file is a binary", but having to re-grep when i realize i caught gz'd logs in my filespec is annoying
<The_Machine> but it's still running somewhere - what's the fastest way BESIDES Ksysguard to identify what the PID or process would be and kill it?
<aro> The_Machine, open a console and type ps -A
<aro> Look for the PID that matches the application name
<The_Machine> sweet
<The_Machine> that's exactly what i was looking for.
<Jacko2007> I have ran sudo make uninstall
<Jacko2007> now what?
<eidolon> yay!
<fdoving> sparrw: you don't need to symlink it, the gzip package already provides zgrep.
* eidolon gets the sound working
<maass_> thanks
<fdoving> sparrw: there is also bzgrep
<fdoving> Jacko2007: so, i guess it's uninstalled then :)
<Jacko2007> it's still running
<sparrw> fdoving: i dont want "grep" at all.  id rather always use zgrep
<Jacko2007> how do I stop it running
<fdoving> sparrw: ah, then i'd suggest an alias in your .bashrc instead of a symlink.
<sparrw> fdoving: didnt know about bzgrep, so i guess what i really want is a z/bzgrep-as-grep, but thats a bit more hard
<dfeser> why cant i user sun-java6 with firefox?
<Jacko2007> it's ok I think I done it
<Jacko2007> Thank you
<fdoving> sparrw: shouldn't be that hard, you can use 'file' to figure out what kind of file it is. then if it's gzip use zgrep, if bz2 use bzgrep, should be a simple case for a shellscript.
<Jucato> dfeser: have you tried sun-java6-plugin?
<dfeser> jucato thx works...
<sparrw> fdoving: zgrep, and bzgrep now that i checked, handles non-gz files like grep already
<fdoving> sparrw: sure, but i guess zgrep doesn't handle .bz2 files very well.. and vice versa.
<sparrw> fdoving: aye.  annoying.
<fdoving> sparrw: so a grep wrapper to choose the correct one would be nice.
<fdoving> not very annoying.. just a little.
<fdoving> can't say it has annoyed me much.
<fdoving> improvement is of course welcome.
<Skrot-> Hi, anyone running edgy + nxserver?
<hsystem-x> es!
<hsystem-x> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<simo_> deutch
<blekos> hi, is there a way to lock a folder or file?
<blekos> eg. i have an oo document can i zip it with psswd or smg, and if yes what will happen if i want to unzip it in windows
<chakie> does anyone have any ideas why my feisty is much slower than edgy at all things graphics? repaints are orders of magnitude slower now and can take up to a few seconds
<chakie> it's so slow it's not fun to use and the system constantly has a load of 1.5+, just because i move a few windows or change virtual desktops
<eidolon> dammit
<eidolon> why is my screensaver not screensaving?
<eidolon> it's blanking - it's -not- powering off the monitor.
<eidolon> (which is good)
<eidolon> but there's nothing displaying.
<chakie> this is with an nvidia 6600 and edgy workedfine
<eidolon> i haven't had KDE actually show a screensaver in like 2+ years.  it works in the 'Test' configurtion
<tdn> How do I make themes for Kopetes chat window?
<eidolon> is kubuntu supposed to start Xscreensaver?
<oxydon> hey everyone
<eidolon> or does it have it's own.
<oxydon> i'm facing a problem here
<oxydon> i installed the ntfs config but it doesnt want 2 work
<oxydon> can anyone help
<SlimeyPete> oxydon: did you install ntfs-3g as well?
<chakie> the nvidia drivers seem to be used, but something has been configured in the direction of fubar
<oxydon> slimeypete: yes i did
<The_Machine> I have a gigabit NIC card in this system, but I have a feeling that kubuntu is only picking up a 10 OR 100 MB card.  What's the best way to check it out - and if it's running slow (10 or 100) to bring it up to full speed?
<drkns> hello
<The_Machine> :)
<chakie> the wiki says: "As of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) the recommended way to install the binary drivers is to use System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager." however, i have nothing such
<oxydon> hey can anyone help me overhere
<drkns> i would lke to edit my etc/x11/xorg.conf file and i am in recovery mode
<drkns> kate cannot connect to x server
<drkns> how am i ghoing to do this?
<oxydon> cant write on my ntfs drive
<SlimeyPete> drkns: use nano.
<drkns> ?
<drkns> nano
<drkns> can you write the whole thing please
<SlimeyPete> drkns: it's a text-mode editor. It runs in the terminal. It's quite easy to use.
<SlimeyPete> drkns: "sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<SlimeyPete> then enter your password
<sparrw> Ubuntu Mobile and Embedded...  someone in the marketing department finally figured out that normal people don't [positively]  associate Fooubuntu with Ubuntu.  Maybe some day someone will get their head out of their butts and rename kubuntu to Ubuntu-K[DE] 
<SlimeyPete> et voila
<bobstro> sparrw:  then someone will think ubuntu-X(fce) is adult-oriented.
<drkns> i justthe file come up thanks but there seems nothing to edit its all black is that normal?
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SlimeyPete> drkns: try uppercase X11 instead of x11 (sorry - my bad)
<oxydon> yo linux pro's need help here
<oxydon> i cant write on my ntfs
<sparrw> bobstro: then include the 'fce'
<virii2dcode> hello
<Jucato> oxydon: you really shouldn't write to your ntfs partition/drive directly
<bobstro> oxydon:  ntfs, or ntfs-3g?
<virii2dcode> any girls here?
<bobstro> heh
<sparrw> bobstro: they didnt call the new one Mubuntu, for the obvious reason, or Ubuntu-M for less obvious reasons.
<Jucato> virii2dcode: this isn't a channel for social chitchat
<SlimeyPete> drkns: by the way, the ^ symbol in the keys which are listed at the bottom of the nano screen means "ctrl" e.g. to save, press "ctrl-x"
<oxydon> i installed through adept the ntfs-config and it automatically installed ntfs 3g
<bobstro> oxydon:  is it mounted rw?
<virii2dcode> hey jucato -go suck on a tumato
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<trix`G> ok how to I tell apt-get to use a .deb file?
<sparrw> virii2dcode: if youre just trying to get banned, its easier in #ubuntu, all it takes is a ctcp
<Jucato> virii2dcode: be civil or leave
<bobstro> sometimes not even
<jonathan__> u dont
<oxydon> no it is mounted read
<jonathan__> u use dpkg
<trix`G> so sudo dpkg *.deb?
<jonathan__> type sudo dpkg -i <pakage here>
<sparrw> trix`G: i believe "apt-get install foo.deb" will work
<trix`G> ahh thanks!
<trix`G> sparrw: nope
<sparrw> jonathan__: thats not nearly the same thing
<jonny_> works for me :-D
<bobstro> oxydon:  if nobody here offers more details, search through the forums. there's some decent info there. you may have issues with uid etc. too.
<bobstro> oxydon:  what's it look like in /etc/fstab?
<oxydon> bobstro: the thing is the program is on the system and it aint workin
<sparrw> jonnylinuxnerd: fetches dependencies for you?
<drkns> thank you very much i reached the file now i need to find to save it or should i just turn reboot
<bobstro> jonnylinuxnerd:  i got yapped at for name changes too, so be advised.
<jonnylinuxnerd> it tells u if there's problems
<bobstro> oxydon:  you mean it's not mounting?
<jonnylinuxnerd> that's how i usually do it
<trix`G> dpkg doesn't resolve dependancies
<SlimeyPete> drkns: to save it, press "ctrl-x" and then hit enter.
<trix`G> is there another way that will satisfy deps
<drkns> pete thank you very much you saved the day
<SlimeyPete> drkns: you should save it before rebooting (though you don't need to reboot - just run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart")
<jonnylinuxnerd> dpkg i fink tels u of the dependencies
<jonnylinuxnerd> just copy and paste them into apt-get install
<SlimeyPete> drkns: no problem, happy to help :)
<radaid> hi
<jonnylinuxnerd> hello
<radaid> alguin de Mxico?
<virii2dcode> hello radaid
<radaid> hola Viri
<radaid> como ests?
<virii2dcode> wink-
<Jucato> !es | radaid
<ubotu> radaid: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<virii2dcode> pokito spanish..
<radaid> okis
<virii2dcode> Rroberto..
<virii2dcode> asl
<Jucato> virii2dcode: again, this is not a social channel.
<ubuntu> Wheee :)_
<cplx> H guys im running kubuntu.. say I want to access the current session remotely.. how can I do it easily?
<cplx> Hi*
<cplx> jjust like RDP/RDC with windows..
<cplx> view console session remotely
<jonnylinuxnerd> there is a utility already in kubuntu to do this
<bobstro> cplx:  vnc can do most of that.
<jonnylinuxnerd> u say u want a console or GUI?
<cplx> jonnylinuxnerd: GUI.. exactly what i see now..
<cplx> jonnylinuxnerd: not SSH style..
<cplx> jonnylinuxnerd: what's the utility called, and what ports need to be forwarded?
<virii2dcode> can some one help me find a remote back door to -site  ICANN..?
<jonnylinuxnerd> it'ss omewhere on the menu... let me find it
<virii2dcode> are ther any smart people like me here?
<jonnylinuxnerd> found it! krfb and krdc
<jonnylinuxnerd> in internet
<virii2dcode> what did you find?
<cplx> jonnylinuxnerd: the invitations expire.. how do i make them infinite
<bobstro> virii2dcode:  what do you mean backdoor?
<DaSkreech> cplx: Try krfb
<jonnylinuxnerd> hmmm
<aaroncampbell> virii2dcode: probably plenty that are smarter.  especially after seeing your "asl" from above :|
<jonnylinuxnerd> don't have much experience with it
<DaSkreech> jonnylinuxnerd: Damn you :-P
<virii2dcode> smaller security..
<jonnylinuxnerd> maybe u can make it last a really long time ot simeting
<virii2dcode> dont doubt my inteligence.
<virii2dcode> i chat little ,i slack more.
<jonnylinuxnerd> there mite be another tool in the reposieries
<jonnylinuxnerd> try serching for VNC in Adept
<cplx> DaSkreech: ok i got KRFB going.. so I wont need the invitations stuff when ive enabled uninvited connections etc.etc
<virii2dcode> what OS are you running/?
<virii2dcode> I have VNC..
<jonnylinuxnerd> that mite be bad for security
<jonnylinuxnerd> if everyone can just connecy
<virii2dcode> I know it is to trackable..
<DaSkreech> cplx: That's the idea
<cplx> DaSkreech: how do i accept invitations...?
<virii2dcode> do you know ICANN
<cplx> DaSkreech: how do i accept invitations when im not at the console?
<jonnylinuxnerd> lol - fink they made it 2 like the windows version didn't they! :-P
<DaSkreech> cplx: Though please only do that if you are on an internal network that drops outside requests
<virii2dcode> yup!
<DaSkreech> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<DaSkreech> cplx: ^^^
<virii2dcode> johhny you are pretty smart.
<jonnylinuxnerd> me?
<cplx> DaSkreech: I'll tell you what im trying to do.. i want to access this PC on my network from work
<virii2dcode> yes..
<jonnylinuxnerd> r u bein sarcastic?
<cplx> DaSkreech: whenever, so I can use MSN etc..
<cplx> DaSkreech: so if i use invitations they expire after an hour.. so how is that gonna work....
<DaSkreech> cplx: Ah. I think so
<jonnylinuxnerd> i cant tell lol
<virii2dcode> do you know the Black Death to Nowaday networks? yersinia?
<bobstro> cplx:  i wouldn't open it up directly to the internet in any case!
<DaSkreech> cplx: Linux is pretty paranoid by default there is probably a setting to make that longer
<virii2dcode> no..sarcasime.
<virii2dcode> i have dry humor.
<jonnylinuxnerd> kk w/e
<morpheus_> what is the best way to cluster 2 kubuntu boxes? and is it easy or hard for a noob to configure?
<virii2dcode> do you know ICANN?
<DaSkreech> morpheus_: With what intent?
<DaSkreech> ICANT
<morpheus_> ideally am after transparent failover
<cplx> what client do you need VNC?
<cplx> realvnc,etc?
<morpheus_> a master<>slave scenario would be ideal
<virii2dcode> do you understand johhny?
<jonnylinuxnerd> wat? i don't need VNC
<Jucato> !offtopic | virii2dcode
<jonnylinuxnerd> i was helping sum1 who did
<ubotu> virii2dcode: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<virii2dcode> do you know ICANN<------
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | virii2dcode
<ubotu> virii2dcode: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<virii2dcode> what is the topic jucato???<------------------
<bobstro> virii2dcode:  heh, for some reason, i was thinking you wanted help with CPAN. never mind.
<Jucato> virii2dcode: read it.it's at the top of the window
<virii2dcode> keep writing me in red i will take admin axcess!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-231-156-79.tc.ph.cox.net]  by Hobbsee
* virii2dcode was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (you've been an idiot for long enough.)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee waves bye bye...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: am I being too lenient? :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Bye
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<Jucato> g'night Hobbsee! ;)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Hobbsee> no, to him :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: *shrug*
<Jucato> heheh
* Hobbsee just looked at what he'd contributed, saw it was nothing of use, only rubbish, so issued a kickban.
<bobstro> *golf clap*
<cplx> What program do u use to connect to KRFB?
<EyeVisions> hello all
<jonnylinuxnerd> krfc
<jonnylinuxnerd> i mean krdc
<jonnylinuxnerd> also installed
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Seen New Yakuake?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: using it :)
<DaSkreech> You got a deb?
<Jucato> compiled from svn
<Jucato> but there are debs from kde-apps
<EyeVisions> do any know how to playing stereo on surround sound setup
<morpheus_> any suggestions on clustering/failover kubuntu for a noob?
<cplx> IP:1?
<cplx> or
* DaSkreech doesnt' recall any
<cplx> what would i put
<cplx> 192.168.xxx.xxx:1?
<cplx> 192.168.xxx.xxx:5900 ?
<DaSkreech> !heartbeat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heartbeat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info heartbeat
<ubotu> heartbeat: Subsystem for High-Availability Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5-3build1 (feisty), package size 486 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<EyeVisions> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> morpheus_: ^^^^
<DaSkreech> morpheus_: Oh wait above that :)
<cplx> DaSkreech: 192.168.xxx.xxx:1 / 2 / 3
<jonnylinuxnerd> wel is the computer ur try 2 connect 2 on the netowk or on the net?
<morpheus_> cheers
<cplx> DaSkreech: or use the port?
<DaSkreech> cplx: Not sure with krfb. We use FreeNX at work
<jonnylinuxnerd> wel is it on the net?
<cplx> jonnylinuxnerd: at the moment, on the LAN but i want to access it over the net aswelel
<DaSkreech> cplx: open konqueror and type man://krfb
<jonnylinuxnerd> kk just ype in it's ip and forget about the port
<Jucato> DaSkreech: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Yakuake+for+Kubuntu+7.04+(testing)?content=57807
<jonnylinuxnerd> i fink krdc resolves that itslef
<cplx> DaSkreech: I mean from Windows to Kubuntu
<cplx> jonnylinuxnerd: windows to kubuntu
<cplx> Remote Desktop Client?
<jonnylinuxnerd> oh err...
<cplx> VNC?
<jonnylinuxnerd> something more like VNC i guess
<trix`G> ok I have a problem.  I've installed Beryl, it seems to be working (I have the cube and stuff), but for some reason none of the windows have a title bar and Emerald themes wont load or change.
<jonnylinuxnerd> i dunno never tried VNC barley use krfb
<jonnylinuxnerd> Trix'G: basically beryl worked
<jonnylinuxnerd> TRix'G: but then crashed
<jonnylinuxnerd> Trix'G: so now have no windows manager
<DaSkreech> Far as I know FreeNX works on Windows and is interoperable with Linux
<jonnylinuxnerd> Trix'G: to start 1 Press Crtl+Alt+F1 and logon then type kwin --display=:0 then press Crtl+Alt+F7
<cplx> DaSkreech: so download FreeNX on Windows and use that as the client
<cplx> ?
<DaSkreech> cplx: That's an option
<EyeVisions> i use VNC cplx
<jarle_> Using latest Firefox in Feisty it has been crashing on my at random lately, a known bug?
<bobstro> jarle_:  have you tried safe mode, disabling plugins?
<jonnylinuxnerd> jarie_: i hafve noticed a lot of programs in feisty seem to crash randomly...
<jonnylinuxnerd> jarie_: e.g. konqueror and ktorrent
<EyeVisions> firefox works ok here
<jonnylinuxnerd> EyeVisions: and ur on fesity?
<EyeVisions> yep
<DaSkreech> cplx: EyeVisions might be more help than I am :)
<jonnylinuxnerd> EyeVisions: wat about other KDE apps?
<EyeVisions> got problems beryl
<EyeVisions> and with mine surround
<DaSkreech> EyeVisions: Asked in #ubuntu-effects ?
<EyeVisions> i can duplicate mine stereo to surround 4.0 but then amarok stop with error xine engine
<jonathan__> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<gorara> hello, anyone know how to "alt-tab" out of open arena in ubuntu feisty ?
<gorara> anyone know the shortcut keys?
<pheaver> gorara: open arena?
<gorara> quake iii clone but open source
<pheaver> ohhh
<gorara> i want to switch to myu desktop without closing it
<pheaver> hmm....
<gorara> like alt-tab in windows
<pheaver> and none of the global shortcut keys work?  like, if you bound F-10 to minimize, for example
<pheaver> in kde
<gorara> aha
<gorara> whats the default binding for kde?
<gorara> to minimize
<pheaver> not sure
<pheaver> check the kontrol panel
<Lynoure> Cannot get kpilot to work again, not even with handloaded visor module... Any ideas?
<pheaver> or whatever it's called
<pheaver> in the Menu -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<gorara> good point
<gorara> ok done
<pheaver> lemme know if that doesn't work, cause open arena may just block those shortcuts
<pheaver> and take over basically
<gorara> checkin
<gorara> nah
<gorara> didn't work
<gorara> any other ideas?
<DaSkreech> ask in #openarena ?
<gorara> thnx
<gorara> hmm, no one htere
<pheaver> gorara: how much does openarena resemble the original quake iii???
<pheaver> i've never even heard of it before :p
<gorara> eh.. the gfx aren't as good in my opinion
<pheaver> oh ok
<gorara> but the gameplay is pretty much the same
<pheaver> ah cool
<gorara> fast too
<soulrider__> have you tried nexuiz or warsow ?
<gorara> what are those?
<gorara> ah
<gorara> is nexuiz any good?
<DaSkreech> It's fast
<DaSkreech> like ridiculous fast
<DaSkreech> Ludicrous speed
<pheaver> gorara: can you run openarena in windowed mode instead of fullscreen?
<pheaver> some programs release mouse/keyboard control when you press Alg+G or Control+Alt or some other shortcut
<gorara> cool, ill try nexuiz
<gorara> how wouldi run it in windowed mode?
<pheaver> i dunno, there should be an option in the program
<gorara> i tried control-alt-d
<gorara> "show desktop"
<gorara> didn't work
<pheaver> yeah, i think openarena is grabbing your keyboard, so no KDE shortcuts will work
<gorara> hmm, there must be a way
<DaSkreech> gorara: Have you checked the openarena keys?
<DaSkreech> they might have a fullscreen toggle
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pheaver> Alt+Enter, for example, often toggles fullscreen
<gorara> hmm yes, alt-enter worked
<gorara> but it doesn't let my mouse out of the window
<gorara> can't use alt-tab threre either
<gorara> so its just stuck in windowed mode
<pheaver> yeah
<gorara> no keys in openarena for windowed or full screen mode
<pheaver> so this is openarena grabbing your keyboard
<pheaver> try Alg+g
<pheaver> to release the mouse/keyboard
<gorara> nope...
<pheaver> i think in X11 this is called DXGrab or XGrabPointer
<pheaver> so if you google that you *might* find what you want
<gorara> ok.. thanks for your help
<coreymon77> what are there always awkward silences whenever i join this channel?
<pheaver> we're avoiding you
<pheaver> err, whoever you are
<coreymon77> w/e
<pheaver> :)
<sybux_> hi all
<pheaver> anyone use screen and konsole?
<pheaver> i've found that, after switching from gentoo to ubuntu, konsole won't let me scroll up in my screen sessions
<sybux_> I've got problem with my smtp since I've updated to festy. It ask me to enter password but it fails everytime
<coreymon77> thats odd, it should
<coreymon77> pheaver: im able to
<pheaver> coremon77: talking to me?
<pheaver> ah ok
<coreymon77> yup
<pheaver> yeah, it was working fine until recently
<pheaver> and i haven't found any konsole setting to fix it
<coreymon77> you sure you havent changed any setings?
<pheaver> yeah
<pheaver> actually, you know what, i just tried xterm, and screen won't scroll in that either
<pheaver> so it's screen's fault i think
<pheaver> and i KNOW i haven't changed a single screen setting in like a year
<coreymon77> couldbe
<llutz> pheaver: so it doesn't in yakuake :(
<jhutchins> pheaver: Screen uses an alternative scrollbuffer.
<jhutchins> pheaver: Uses different controls.
<parth> how do i change boot service in kubuntu
<gorara> shift-pageup?
<pheaver> yeah
<pheaver> i have issues with scrolling in ssh sessions... essentially if i move to another screen window and then back, my scrollback buffer is lost
<pheaver> but it's always worked fine in konsole when i'm on the same computer as the screen session
<jhutchins> gorara: That doesn't work in screen.
<pheaver> is there a screen command to scroll up?
<jhutchins> pheaver: man screen.  Yes.
<pheaver> yeah i am there now
<sophia> hi
<sybux_> any1 know postfix and sasl authentication ? I've got some problem after upgrading to festy
<parth> how do i stop sendmail
<jhutchins> pheaver: termcapinfo xterm|xterms|xs|rxvt ti@:te@
<jhutchins> in /etc/screenrc
<fdoving> parth: sudo /etc/init.d/sendmail stop, are you sure you have sendmail?
<jhutchins> pheaver: Will restore expected behavior.
<parth> yes
<pheaver> jhutchins ?
<pheaver> where do i put that?
<julio> coo
<jhutchins> [12:26]  <jhutchins> in /etc/screenrc
<jhutchins> In fact, it should be line 89, just uncomment it.
<pheaver> oh, haha
<pheaver> i didn't even see your "in /etc/screenrc"
<pheaver> so i just tried to run the command in the console
<pheaver> ah, this explains why it worked in gentoo and not ubuntu
<pheaver>  /etc/screenrc was different in gentoo :p
<eidolon> un. be. lievable.  i just used the KDE add printer wizard.  to add a printer i had not configured locally - the printer is on a remote Windows XP box.  an HP colorjet.
<eidolon> and.
<eidolon> it just plain worked.
<eidolon> it's frippin miraculous.
<pheaver> . . .
<pheaver> wow
<pheaver> kubuntu/KDE, I love it
<pheaver> I'm a gentoo user who's been switching between ubuntu and gentoo a lot lately, and I think I'm finally sticking to kubuntu
<maass> haw i can in as root ?
<maass>  haw i can in as root ?
<eidolon> set a password for it.
<eidolon> and don't. :)
<eidolon> you should never have to log in as root.  log in as your base user and use 'sudo
<pheaver> maass: sudo passwd
<pheaver> but don't do it :)
<Skrot-> You can do "sudo su -" to log in as root without a pass
<Skrot-> Without setting a root-password that is
<pheaver> or sudo -s  (possible with a -H at the end)
<Jucato_> sudo -i
<jhutchins_lt> Which kinda defeats the whole "don't run as root" philosophy.
<luca> by the way
<luca> how can I access as root?
<luca> with gui I mean, not just on the konsole :)
<jhutchins_lt> !sudo | luca
<ubotu> luca: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_lt: Don't login as root is not quite the same as don't run as root
<jhutchins_lt> !kdesu | luca
<ubotu> luca: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<DaSkreech> luca: use kdesu
<jhutchins_lt> DaSkreech: Right, but the idea is to not run as root.
<jhutchins_lt> That's why the account's locked.
<luca> yeah but I NEED to run as root
<luca> not just some applications
<jhutchins_lt> luca: Bet you don't.
<jhutchins_lt> You don't need to be logged in as root in linux.
<luca> you'd lose :) I need to install some samsung drivers, and I need to be user root
<luca> using kdesu or sudo do not function, permission denied
<gary_> how come kde can mount audio cd's and gnome appears not to ?
<sybux> I've got some problems with kNetworkManager. I can't connect wireless with it
<jhutchins_lt> luca: Well, then, read the first page above.  Everything you need to know is on my IRC screen right now.
<luca> ehm I see only kdesu and sudo instructions
<luca> which do not function in this case :-/
<BluesKaj> gary, ask the ppl at ubuntu :)
<jhutchins_lt> luca: Read carefully.
<jhutchins_lt> It's there.
<sybux> KnetworkManager only allow me to do a manual configuration and not automatic as previously on edgy
<luca> still not seeing it :-/ I need to begin a whole session as root, not just run an application.
<DaSkreech> luca: open a root konsole
<luca> it does not function.
<luca> I have already tried it.
<luca> the driver needs me to be in a root session, it's not my fault.
<BluesKaj> I see the medibuntu site is extremely slow today
<BluesKaj> repos that is
<DaSkreech> luca: Did you try a sudo su - ?
<luca> DaSkreech: what is it?
<luca> does it allow for a konsole session to become as root?
<geoff_> Hello
<geoff_> I've got a bit of a dumb problem
<geoff_> I tried getting the Flash player with apt-get, and it timed out, so I killed it, but now every time I try to run apt-get, it tries to download it again. How do I get it out of the queue?
<Lam_> my kubuntu doesn't shutdown properly like 50% of the time and i heard it was related to usplash. how do i disable usplash?
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/wincrashes/unstab81.png << Off-topic, but I want to share this with you all :3
<DaSkreech> luca: Yes
<DaSkreech> aseigo: how was lunch?
<aseigo> good, thx
<parth> how do i permanently stop sendmail from starting
<luca> DaSkreech: I am really puzzled at the stupidity of the driver :-/
<luca> when I copied it to a local folder from the disk, it started without a sweat
<DaSkreech> luca: Please write a e-mail to samsung asking them to open source the driver :)
<DaSkreech> luca: it was on a CD ?
<luca> yep
<luca> only problem now is it says the cups_backend is not active
<DaSkreech> luca: Never install drivers right off a CD
<luca> any advice? this should be easier :)
<luca> ehm already done I fear :$
<DaSkreech> They normally require something to write back to the folder which is of course unwriteable
<DaSkreech> So it will realize that you have to raise permissions and ask you to run as root
<luca> uhm probably the error I was experiencing
<DaSkreech> I fear though that even root yes yes I know it's true but even root cannot write back to a CD on the fly
<luca> anyway any advice about enabling the cups_backend get printer?
<DaSkreech> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<luca> thanks :)
<luca> ok gotta get outta here, dinner :D
<luca> see you
<VSpike> The edgy wiki at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy includes info for installing additional fonts, but the feisty version does not.  Is there a particular reason for that, or is it juts an omission?
<VSpike> I seem to have quite limited fonts available in feisty and I'd like to install some more
<konam_> someone here knows how to disable the http cache stuff in kopete, and the knotify?
<VSpike> Also what's the difference between http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_improve_sub-pixel_font_rendering_for_Feisty and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_enable_smooth_fonts
<stivani> VSpike: The first one installs packages with experimental patches and the last one just enable autohinting I think
<holzmodem> hi, since today my kde doesnt start automaticaly, i have to login at tty1 and execute /etc/init.d/kdm start.... where can i check what is wrong
<DaSkreech> holzmodem_: probably ~/.xsessionerrors
<lz1gjd> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lz1gjd> there was some nice tutorial on installing beryl on kubuntu feisty with fglrx, but i forgot the address and can't find it now, can any1 tell me where i can find one ?
<DaSkreech> !beryl | lz1gjd
<ubotu> lz1gjd: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mads-> Can I change screeensaver from command line?
<jrick> is there any flashcard type program for KDE that I can use to help me memorize words?  I have been using Granule for GTK/Gnome, but I would like to have a Qt or KDE app that would be just as helpful.
<jrick> I think I found what I wanted: kwordquiz
<juancarlos> buenassss
<juancarlos> hace dos dias q pertenezco a linux
<astan> hello folks. i upgraded to feisty on my laptop, and powermanager no longer shows the frequency of my CPU cores when hovering it with the mouse.. anyone had this problem?
<astan> (it just says 0 Mhz, instead of 2000Mhz like it did in edgy).
<r4663r> hello
<r4663r> anybody using ktechlab?
<aaroncampbell> I'm on Kubuntu Feisty (7.04), and java can't seem to see my print service.  Has anyone else had this problem?  I get "No Print Service Found." when I try to print.  I tried in jedit and Zend Studio.  I also tried using Sun Java 5 from the repos, and the java that comes with Zend Studio.  Any Ideas?
<aldin> i have kubuntu 7.04 x86_64, ho to install opera for 64bit arch?
<jujimufu> heya everyone
<maass_> join #ubuntu-sa/
<jhutchins_lt> aldin: uM...
<jujimufu> do you know any good video-capture application for kubuntu?
<jhutchins_lt> aldin: Boot from the CD and click "install"?
<Tm_T> jujimufu: does Kaffeine work?
<jujimufu> yeah. Can it capture too?
<jhutchins_lt> aldin: Oh, sorry, not reading carefully.
<jhutchins_lt> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<aldin> jhutchins_lt: ok
<frojnd> hello
<jhutchins_lt> !find opera
<jujimufu> Tm_T: can I capture with kaffeine?
<jujimufu> !opera
<Tm_T> jujimufu: I assume so
<ubotu> File opera found in apparmor-profiles, crossfire-maps, crossfire-maps-small, debian-edu-config, localization-config
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<aldin> jhutchins_lt: btw how to run flash_player under amd64
<Tm_T> jujimufu: but don't know really
<frojnd> How can I change resolution to 1240*1024 since there is no such option under Monito & display? only in xorg...
<jhutchins_lt> aldin: I don't even know if flash is available for 64.  I believe some people have it working, but I'm not sure how.
<jujimufu> Tm_T: no it doesn't.
<jhutchins_lt> aldin: I know multimedia is one of the main reasons people run 32b on 64.
<cox377> FOR SOME reason, when i go to log in ubuntu just hangs, it's the new 704 version, it doesnt crash just doesnt load
<jhutchins_lt> aldin: Google and the ubuntu wiki's will be your best bet for this.
<jhutchins_lt> frojnd: You will have to determine if the driver for your card supports that resolution, and correctly configure a modeline that your card and monitor can use.
<mcoetzee> Howzit guys, wondering if somebody can help me with kubuntu 7.04
<aldin> jhutchins_lt: i am very experience i386 user, but just wanna try 64bit so i though u knew some workarround to use lib32 under amd64, ok i will investigaet bit... btw this is error http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/19841/
<mcoetzee> I've got an IBM thinkpad T43P, and I've just installed kubuntu, my resolution is running 1600x1200, but everything on the screen looks quite big
<Heavy_> Is there some trick to getting Kubuntu (kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386) cd to load at all? I have a P4 whit HT and a nvidia6800 gfx card? i get to se the logo and the blue bara slides back and forth then when it starts to load it reboots my comp.
<mcoetzee> I've hunt around the net, and saw that you should change the DisplaySize in the xorg.conf file, but It has no effect
<frojnd> jhutchins_lt: Yes card support it (1240*1024) I have those settings under XP also I have supported drivers for my fx 5500 (nvidia-xgl-new)
<aldin> mcoetzee: go to kontrol center ant set "force 96dpi" for fonts, it works for me, let me guess u have ati card as I?
<mcoetzee> aldin: Yup, ATI firegl card
<aldin> mcoetzee: an offcourse logout/login to take effect
<mcoetzee> aldin: The font's is only part of the problem, the rest of the screen, how can I say this, looks big...I'm used to gnome
<mcoetzee> I did restart the X server
<Pr301> hi all.. I need help on installing linux to a macbook pro..
<Inter-> Hi there. Just wondering, does anyone know how to make a KDE window hide the frame menubar permanently - Or how to save those settings for that program/window?
<jhutchins_lt> frojnd: Not only does the card need to support it, but so does the driver.  You need to find out what driver it uses, and see what special things that driver needs.  You also need to figure out a modeline that will work with your monitor's sync rates and your video ram.
<slougi> Inter-: do you mean the window decoration?
<Inter-> yes.
<Pr301> anyone can help plx...?
<Inter-> It's the Right Click -> Advanced -> No Border option I'm wondering about.
<Tm_T> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmm
<slougi> Inter-: right click on the decoration -> configure window behaviour -> window specific settings
<slougi> Inter-: that way you can save settings
<jhutchins_lt> Heavy_: Try adding the commands noapic or noapci at boot.
<frojnd> jhutchins_lt: I have no idea how I am gonna do this..
<aldin> mcoetzee: can we have a screenshot please, and btw do u use fglrx or ati driver?
<mcoetzee> aldin: ati driver
<Tm_T> Pr301: ppc?
<aldin> mcoetzee: did u try installing fglrx (xorg-driver-fglrx)
<jhutchins_lt> frojnd: Determine card type and model.  Find out what driver it's loading via reading the xorg.conf file.  Go to the xorg web site.
<michael> in feisty my sound has stopped working, tried instructions from several sources but I can't fix it.
<jhutchins_lt> :v kernel
<jhutchins_lt> !v kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_lt> !version kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about version kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcoetzee> aldin: I tried to install the fglrx driver, but X did not like the xorg.conf file...I must also add, that I upgraded from 6.06 to 7.0.4 - I had fglrx driver loaded before upgrading
<jhutchins_lt> Sorry.
<jhutchins_lt> michael: You will probably need to change to a different kernel, possibly an earlier one.
<Pr301> Tm_T: no, intel..
<Tm_T> and problem is?
<Inter-> slougi: ah sweet. thanks.
<mcoetzee> aldin: Should I try to get the fglrx driver working, do you think this would solve my problem?
<Pr301> I downloaded the 64bit cd but I can't boot...
<Tm_T> interesting
<aldin> mcoetzee: was it ever ok on ubuntus? did u try other distros, did u follow right ati proprietary howto?
<hitmanWilly> the 64 bit cd's set up for AMD iirc
<Tm_T> yup
<Pr301> it says fot intel too...
<mcoetzee> aldin: Yup, I switched to ubuntu (dapper drake) and I've upgraded ever since. This is the first time X complains about the fglrx driver, but I must say, I havent spent to much time trying to get it to work
<Pr301> "64bit AMD and Intel computers"
<aldin> mcoetzee: when u type fglrxinfo in konsole does it shows mesa3d or ATI3D, btw did u put Composite "Disable" in xorg.conf?
<mcoetzee> aldn: Mesa
<mcoetzee> Aldin: Yes, I added the disable composite property
<mcoetzee> aldin: Maybe I should do a fresh installation of 7.04. Maybe I have some legacy scripts catching-up with me...The thing is, If I need todo a re-install, it's gonna take me a whole day to get websphere installed with all it's gazzilion patches ;)
<mcoetzee> I don't feel like doing this now..or even soon ;)
<majnoon> anyone else having problems burning cdroms after feisty upgrade ??
<Inter-> slougi: there we go =) Eterm'alike Konsole.. Now I'm happy :)
<aldin> mcoetzee: why dont u try live cd if it looks ok then install it (btw on my ati card i just put force 96dpi and font are ok - btw2 on GNOME/ubuntu it is bydefault 96dpi)
<aldin> mcoetzee: i am on kubuntu70.4
<Pr301> another question.. can I install ubuntu on an external hd?
<genii> OK, when you make changes via System Settings..Login Manager (Admin mode) where does this get saved?
<aldin> is there symbol for copyleft like this -> but different?
<mcoetzee> adlin: Cool, it's just, I can get the fonts, etc, smaller but it's the space window frames, etc takes up. It's quite huge, and I'm using Eclipse IDE as my development tool, and everything just looks so huge. anywyas, I'll spend some time to get the correct driver loaded, then I'll try the dpi again. Thanks for all the help
<raylu> Pr301, yes, but its not too easy
<aldin> mcoetzee: ur welcome, btw first be sure u have fglrxinfo -> OK, then u have ur maximum possible monitor resolution
<raylu> aldin, not in most charsets, no
<raylu> actually, not in any charset that i know of
<aldin> raylu: how could i put it on my site besides png or jpg logo?
<genii> Somewhere in /usr/share/apps/kdm  or so?
<Pr301> :S ok, I'll give it a try sometime.. ;)
<mcoetzee> adlin: thanks...If I get it sorted out tonight, wich I doubt, I'll let you know...
<Pr301> thnx guys.. c ya all.. ;)
<raylu> aldin, no other way that i know of; it'd have to be an image
<majnoon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19845/
<sean_> when I make amistake in the terminal it makes anoise like a depth charge which my wife can't stand, how can I change it
<raylu> sean_, turn the bell off. i assume you mean konsole?
<genii> OK, when you make changes via System Settings..Login Manager (Admin mode) where does this get saved? Somewhere in the local user's home dir or in some conf file for kdm or kde etc etc?
<OutoLumo> genii, userwide settings go under /home/user/.kde ...
<genii> OutoLumo OK thx I'll look there.
<OutoLumo> genii, For systemwide there is corresponding somewhere under the /usr
<frojnd> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> !reconfigure xorg
<frojnd> what's the command to reconfigure xorg.conf?
<raylu> login manager would be systemwide
<raylu> dpkg-reconfigure
<genii> OutoLumo Since it needs su/sudo privelege I suspect it's in some global setting someplace other then home dir hier
<raylu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i think
<raylu> the login manager is before you login anyway...
<OutoLumo> genii, spcificallu which?
<genii> raylu Yes, thats what I'm thinking. But I can't seem to find some kdm config file with login prefs someplace inside
<OutoLumo> genii, /usr/share/apps/kdm ?
<genii> OutoLumo Well, I'm trying to replicate a login preferences across many boxes by finding this file then just copying/chown it etc as neccesary. The boxes all have incremental usernames so it would be easier this way than manually etc each time. It's for users allowed to login w/out passwd etc etc
<genii> OutoLumo Yes I looked there but mostly there appears to be theme settings, user pic etc
<OutoLumo> genii, have you checked man kdm?
<genii> OutoLumo Darn I was hoping not to LOL
<genii> Hangon I'll see if it's enlightening
<OutoLumo> genii, it gives location: /etc/kde3/kdm/
<genii> OutoLumo OK, I'll take a look... thx
<user_> i've got the new ubuntu installed on a 600mhz p3, is there anyway to strip ubuntu back a bit whilst keeping it's good looks
<OutoLumo> genii, it seems there's about two tons of options there so you might find it a good idea to study the manpage as well..
<raylu> user_, this is the kubuntu channel :P
<user_> raylu: lol good point
<sean_> i'VE INSTALLED ALL THE BERYL STUFF BUT i DON'T THINK IT'S WORKING
<raylu> xubuntu, but you said something about good looks...which I don't understand
<OutoLumo> user_, probably, but I think you should ask that on #ubuntu...
<raylu> sean_, ctrl+alt+right?
<OutoLumo> sean_, what's your grapics card?
<sean_> my desktop doesn't look or act any diffrent
* genii pours another coffee and contemplates the kdm manpage
<raylu> is beryl-manager, the red thing, running?
<sean_> is that red diamond in the system tray?
<sean_> no
<raylu> then run it :P
<sean_> card is ati radeon 9600
<sean_> how do i start it, there's nothing in the menus
<OutoLumo> sean_, that should be supported, IIRC. Mine isn't :-(
<genii> OutoLumo OK, got the file. It's the kdmrc inside the /etc/kde3/kdm dir
<raylu> alt+f2, beryl-manager
<raylu> and there should be something in the menus
<OutoLumo> genii, heck :-) sounds kinda intuitive, I should have known in the first place.
<genii> OutoLumo Heh :)
<genii> OutoLumo At least now I can just do some script to keep incrementing usernames and copying the file
<OutoLumo> genii, that's what you wanted :-) I'm just ashamed...
* raylu mutters something about networked logins
<OutoLumo> The global configs are _always_ in /etc... and named rc...
<sean_> crash handler is running
<genii> OutoLumo Ah, OK, like *bsd /usr/local/etc/rc.conf then
<OutoLumo> genii, yes, a bit. It's a linux standard to have global configs under /etc... Also in many unices.
<raylu> unices, eh?
* genii ponders the plural of Unix
<raylu> Several plural forms of Unix are used to refer to multiple brands of Unix and Unix-like systems. Most common is the conventional "Unixes", but the hacker culture which created Unix has a penchant for playful use of language, and "Unices" (treating Unix as Latin noun of the third declension) is also popular. The Anglo-Saxon plural form "Unixen" is not common, although occasionally seen.
<raylu> unixen..........................................wtf?
<banjooie> Okay, so, I am attempting to get with the times, and install pidgin, because it is what the cool people do. However, it is complaining that I need some crazy GTK 2.0 development thing. This does not appear to be in my package repository, and I've pretty much set up the whole nineyards with that sucker.
<banjooie> Therefore: Can someone either give me the name of the thing I'm looking for, or give me a repository which will have it.
<genii> I prefer boxen for many boxes but not "unixen" LOL
<raylu> it would be libgtk2-dev, im guessing
<banjooie> Excellent, thank you.
<OutoLumo> raylu, ox, oxen, unix, unixen...
<banjooie> I was..for some bizarre reason, looking for something starting with gtk
<raylu> gah, where is that package search
<raylu> yes, i know, but it just sounds really strange
<frojnd> does anyone know how to manually set frequency in xorg.conf ??
<frojnd> frrequency of refreshing for certain resolution??
<raylu> supported frequencies should be in your gui system settings thing
<banjooie> I dunno. What's the frequency, Kenneth?
<amnesiac_> hi dude frojnd.. I prefere sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg
<raylu> modelines should also have HORZxVERT@FREQ, though the frequency is optional
<raylu> (i think)
<OutoLumo> Any ideas how to test microphone?
<amnesiac_> it does the thing by default when your in trouble
<genii> frojnd I'm pretty sure you can do like: "1024 x 768 @ 85"  or somesuch
<frojnd> hi dude amnesiac_ I can't set it there couse there is somekind of error...
<frojnd> genii: ok I'll give it a try
<amnesiac_> i think at 60 hz dude
<genii> frojnd You may want to google some xorg.conf samples
<amnesiac_> oh sorry now i get your trouble
<frojnd> genii: ok
<amnesiac_> you got an ati card ??
<Skuller> is it safer to write to ntfs usin kubun (ntfs-3g/fuse) or safer to write to ext3 usin vista (Ext2IFS)?
<banjooie> Also, stupid newbie question time: ...Do I need a virus scanner? No, seriously, do I really need a virus scanner on this linux box?
<banjooie> On a windows box it's just a given, offhand.
<genii> Skuller My vote is to write to ext3 from windoze since it is an open file system and does not need to be reverse engineered
<amnesiac_> try clamav virus scanner and something for rootkits banjooie
<ardchoille> banjooie: Please read this regarding Linux viruses: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<Skuller> genii: ok, thanks
<ardchoille> banjooie: But, I do recommend installing and running rkhunter and chkrootkit.
<Skrot-> banjooie: No, you don't need a virus scanner. Most virus scanners in linux are used for servers scanning mails for virus.
<banjooie> Okay, cool, I'll do that.
<genii> banjooie If you really want one, clamav is pretty good. The kde frontend is klamav
<trollo> brauche hilfe Kubuntu 7.04 und nvidia treiber
<OutoLumo> Skuller, how about writing in the (ancient) VFAT?
<Black_Cat> btw speaking of plural: "virii", not "viruses" :)
<banjooie> ...yeah. Bloody 7.04. I need to get that working, too. Actually, first I need to find out if it screws ATI cards, because /everything/ seems to.
<genii> Skuller If you transfer files bigger than 4Gb you want to forget about using vfat for shared partition. Otherwise it's not a bad idea
<cpk1> its safer to use ext I am pretty sure
<genii> cpk1 I absolutely agree
<cpk1> granted I havent heard any about any data loss with ntfs-3g but it can still happen
<cpk1> if you use ext you just wont have a journal when you write from windows
<genii> cpk1 Mainly it seems to have issues with localisation in the filesystem when mounting if not utf8 or something like a standard iso or codepage
<genii> (ntfs-3g)
<cpk1> also I have noticed that the windows ext driver can have problems with file names sometimes
<chx> is it possible to set per torrent limits in ktorrent?
<genii> cpk1 The one I normally use from fs-driver.org seems to work well. No filename issues that I've noticed anyhow
<trollo> kann mir jemand in Deutsch helfen ???
<Black_Cat> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<genii> !de | trollo
<ubotu> trollo: please see above
<trollo> ok thx
<Filthpig> just a quick Q: Is it possible to resize an already formatted ntfs partition so it's possible to create an ext3 partition?
<genii> I've heard gpatred can do it but I've never tried it myself
<genii> gparted/gatred  < sp
<cpk1> or qtparted I suppose
<Skuller> genii: OutoLumo: yes i think i'll skip the Vfat since i deal with quite a few .iso's>4gb
<genii> Skuller :)
<Skuller> infact i was planning to triple boot :- xp, vista & feisty
<OutoLumo> Skuller, in that case :-)
<genii> Damn. Am ssh'd into a cli box using ircii out and some keystrokes get lost
* genii sips a coffee and tries to hit each key in a timely fashion
<amnesiac_> hi black cats !!!
<amnesiac_> i am not registred black-cat `i am just hacking true the night ...;-] 
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a reason behind your inexplicable rambling?
<tonky> can someone advise the file manager with ftp support like FAR? i'm new to Kubuntu, and drag-n-frop for ftp doesen't suit me
<genii> bleh grumblefarb
<Skuller> whats 'bleh'?
<delphine111> hi all
<delphine111> how about vnc session with blank screen? kde not appear
<aaroncampbell> How do you install fonts?
<delphine111> i have configured to start them in vncserver session, but i get only blank screen "pre-load"
<samir85> Hey guys. I've backuped my whole data on an external hd. Unfortunately if I plugin my usb hd in kubuntu, kubuntu doesn't detect the partition on it. If I look at my usb hd drive via qtparted, the partition has status "hidden". How can I change that ?
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> how can i create an iso file from a local directory?
<sybux> hi
<sybux> I've got a little problem with Kaffeine. I can't read DVD under festy. It's a fresh install
<ardchoille> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ardchoille> sybux: ^^
<sybux> ty
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<kai> doesn any one have any experiance with gnomad2?
<sybux> ardchoille: it's for edgy not festy :(
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> can someone help me with a samsung printer?
<ardchoille> sybux: Here's what I did: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 && sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<ardchoille> That installed libdvdcss2 which is what you need to view the dvd movies protected with CSS
<samir85> Hey guys. I've backuped my whole data on an external hd. Unfortunately if I plugin my usb hd in kubuntu, kubuntu doesn't detect the partition on it. If I look at my usb hd drive via qtparted, the partition has status "hidden". How can I change that ?
<samir85> please help me. its very urgent because all my data is on this drive !
<ardchoille> I've been doing it that way since Dapper
<acatalan> help needed: my Fiesty installer stopped at 99% after mythtv install had problems. Right now it says its on "Fetching and installing the upgrades" and has been ther a few hours.  What do I do to safely upgrade?
<paolo> do you know any svg viewer?
<OutoLumo> konqueror can't handle svg?
<cntb> and what is svg ?
<OutoLumo> cntb, SVG = Scalable Vector Graphics -format
<cntb> OutoLumo, what svg link of interest ?
<luca> hi everyone
<ardchoille> hi
<luca> someone does know how to install successfully a samsung printer?
<luca> I have installed the driver, but now I cannot print, even if kcontrol added the printer regularly
<cWolfe> gayyy
* cWolfe gayyyy
<larry> The documentation directs me to the system/administration menu to manage video drivers for nvidia.  I cant find this menu.  Help.
<OutoLumo> larry, it's in ubuntu?
<larry> Hi, It's kubuntu and I really need to change drivers.
<Hobbsee> cWolfe: ?
<cWolfe> hi
<cWolfe> uh
<cWolfe> i dunno how that gayyy got there, i apologize
<crazy_penguin> Good night all!
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me what can be used in kde to mount filesystems manually
<cWolfe> kingcobra  use konsole
<kingcobra> cWolfe, is there a gui method
<cWolfe> no
<cWolfe> hal does it behind your back
<kingcobra> is there nothing in kde similar to gnome partition editor
<TheDebugger> qtparted?
<martalli> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> I need an open source Java Runtime Environment for Firefox.
#kubuntu 2007-05-09
<martalli> kingcobra:  qtparted is essentially parted with a qt/kde interface.  I don't know if there is any large difference from gparted.  The mepis installer uses qtparted and seems to work very well
<martalli> superkirbyartist:  There is an open source java clone in the repos
<kingcobra> martalli, thanks very much
<superkirbyartist> Martalli: How do I install it for Firefox?
<martalli> superkirbyartist:  I am not entirely sure.  Are you having a problem with the Sun java?
<superkirbyartist> Martalli: I'd just like the open source java.
<rmd_> in krdc, when i type in the ip of the desktop i need to connect to, it won't let me click connect to do so...
<siegie> does amarok works in feisty,  it keeps on crashing when i try to play some music
<Daisuke_Ido> it works great
<biovore> siegie: P4 with Hyper Threading?
<Agiofws> hello
<Supaplex> ohhh crap. I purged vmware-player, as it was uninstalled anyway, but it wiped out my vmware-server setup.  How can I recover?
<superkirbyartist> !test
<ubotu> Failed
<Agiofws> this guy want to default click to -----------------------> konqueror can you guys help
<Agiofws> he removed nautilus
<superkirbyartist> !test
<Agiofws> and now
<siegie> biovore: yes
<superkirbyartist> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agiofws> it tries to open up files woth vlc :{
<Agiofws> it tries to open up files woth vlc :P
<siegie> biovore: is there a solution?
<martalli> Agiofws:  I am still not sure what your problem is?  Do you mean that movies are opening with vlc instead of kaffeine?
<biovore> siegie: don't run HT..  I had that problem with edgy and dapper as well
<Agiofws> martalli,  NO files are
<biovore> siegie: you could build it from source.. that worked better for me..
<martalli> Agiofws:  From konq, right click ont he file, shoose "open with".  Form there, pick the desired program you want to open the files with - there will be a box to say "open all files with this program from now on" or something similar, check the box and kde will remember
<Agiofws> ok
<TheDebugger> Bonsoir Julien! :D
<TheDebugger> :/
<pheaver> to get sounds working in gaim, shouldn't i install gstreamer?
<pheaver> note; i have KDE's sound system disabled
<maki> hi
<maki> can i say this
<kingcobra> martalli, any idea why qtparted keeps crashing when i select my ntfs external hd
<maki> 09-f9-11-02-9d-74-e3-5b-d8-41-56-c5-63-56-88-c0 :)
<biovore> lol
<pheaver> haha
<pheaver> that's a classified number, sir, you're going to jail
<biovore> rgr lolz
<maki> lol
<biovore> get it printed on a shirt..
<maki> our lug is going to do that
<martalli> kingcobra:  Make sure the drive is not mounted in any way when you open it with a partition editor
<martalli> pheaver:  I think it is pratically int he poublic domain now
<martalli> lol
<pheaver> practically?
<Dragnslcr> Is there any automagical way to have shell commands like ping and ssh be able to resolve NetBIOS names?
<pheaver> i'd say it's been shoved up the public domain's arse
<martalli> pheaver:  lol
<pheaver> i can't get away from it :)
<pheaver> any idea why sounds don't work in gaim?
<martalli> Every page on digg had that for a title - it pushed my article off the main page (and my only front page posting on digg ever )
<pheaver> awwww
<Dragnslcr> pheaver- what method are you using for playing sounds?
<pheaver> "Automatic" lol
<kai> what command do I use to see what file system are on a device? I want to us Amarok to access my Creative Zen Vision
<pheaver> i have arts disabled, and gstreamer instaleld
<pheaver> in gentoo, i remember getting gaim sounds to work by installing gstreamer and plugins
<pheaver> kai: cfdisk or mount
<pheaver> kai: depending on what exactly you want
<Dragnslcr> I use "Command" and "artsplay %s"
<Dragnslcr> Dunno what the command would be to use gstreamer
<pheaver> Dragnlscr: yeah, that's what I used to use... but then you can't control the volume in gaim
<kai> Well Like I said I have a creative zen, I can use gnomad2 but i cant creates folders and i wanted to use amarok
<pheaver> i think gaim sounds work when i have arts on, but arts i don't like so i disable it
<pheaver> kai: so you want to mount it maybe?
<kai> yes
<pheaver> kai: ah ok, so use the mount command
<kai> pheaver: LIke My ipod has like 3 file systems
<siegie> biovore: i had to execute /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3
<pheaver> oh....
<pheaver> then you can see which one is which by using cfdisk
<pheaver> cfdisk /dev/whatever...
<biovore> siegie: ah.. ok.. I assumed you had working codecs :-P
<kai> Thats a cool command
<TheDebugger> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs?
<siegie> biovore: i assumed it to, i had installed ubuntu-multimedia-kde from seveas repo's ubuntu-nl with
<Agiofws> martalli,   he did that but it stsill insists to open text files with VLC :P
<Agiofws> any other idea ?
<Agiofws> sould he restart kde ?
<kai> siegie: does that only apply to internal drivers
<kai> When i run it doens't show up
<robert__> why not?
<kingcobra> martalli, thanks very much
<n8k99> how do i network sound from one computer to another?
<Minataku> n8k99: Very long wires
<Minataku> j/k
<n8k99> hehe
<siegie> kai: drivers?
<n8k99> no really
<Minataku> I can't say, never done it
<Minataku> Probably need some kind of sound middle-man
<n8k99> there is an option in systemsettings that makes it appear that its possible
<kai> siegie: this is what shows up when I do a lsusb
<kai> Bus 004 Device 018: ID 041e:4153 Creative Technology, Ltd
<kai> phTheres another cmd for actually showing what fs is on it like my ipod. i just don't rmeber what it is
* n8k99 uses three computers, but only has one of kybd mouse mic speaker set
<Minataku> I wish it didn't get so hot in my room, I want to run my SPARCstation LX
<BluesKaj> n8k99, how do you want to network ..wireless, or cat5 or digital to an audio device
<Minataku> But that thing will heat things up good
<n8k99> cat5
<Minataku> Heya, BluesKaj
<siegie> kai i don't had a driver problem i only had a problem with my codecs.
<BluesKaj> hiya Minataku
<Minataku> BluesKaj: http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/wincrashes/unstab81.png :3
<Minataku> Bring back any painful memories? XD
<BluesKaj> Minataku:  :)
<Minataku> Snapped that with QEMU
<pebo_> Hi all, is there any way to start a new kde-session over the terminal?
<scanman> selam arkadalar
<scanman> trk varm aranzda
<BluesKaj> still have an XP partition ... like an addiction , can't let go
<Minataku> Uh oh... another Turk... there's very little Turkish assistance available around here
<Minataku> I hope this one speaks English XD
<BluesKaj> altho I'm not too enthused with feisty on my setup, so far.
<Minataku> Otherwise we're boned like last time X3
<Minataku> BluesKaj: That was from Windows 3.1
<pebo_> Nobody knows a command to launch a new session in kubuntu?
<pebo_> I know there is one in ubuntu.
<Filthpig> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<blueyed> Can you please take a look if you have a first level entry "Power Control" in you "kcontrol"? (Alt-F2 then enter "kcontrol")
<kai> siegie: I dont' have a driver prob
<BluesKaj> Filthpig: it's rally busy and was down for a while this morning
<wequenum> i just got an old laptop, and it blew up.
<Agiofws> he double clicks on  folder text file and it opens it with VLC any kde guru around to fix this ?
<kai> siegie: I cna't directly access the device. No drag and drop, I can use the device in Amarok I just don't how
<Agiofws> this is STIPID
<scanman> have kubuntu for dictionary trkish-english
<Filthpig> BluesKaj: I just remembered that I've already added the medibuntu repos :p
<Minataku> scanman: I have no idea. Have you checked Google for an online one?
<pebo_> nobody _ever_ tried to launch a new x-session over a terminal?
<wequenum> redmond just got wiped off the face of the earth, no more windoze
<scanman> ok thanks
<Minataku> scanman: Sorry I couldn't help too well
<wequenum> im domb
<Minataku> pebo_: I've only launched individual programs over SSH
<wequenum> edit: i'm dumb
<Minataku> Never all of X
<Filthpig> but while I'm here, just a quick Q: Is it possible to resize an existing NTFS partition and use the freed space to create an ext3 partition?
<Filthpig> without risk of losing any data
<Minataku> Filthpig: No
<pepiyo> l
<Minataku> It's possible to do the former
<wequenum> Once upon a time, the end.
<Minataku> The latter is never guaranteed
<Filthpig> :s
<pebo_> Minataku: You know.. there is this nice button in ubuntu and kubuntu.. its called `Switch User' or whatsoever.. i'm just looking for a command line tool for exactly the same thing.
<wequenum> whatsoever?
<pebo_> s/command line tool/command/
<Filthpig> trying to convince a friend to install *ubuntu, but he's 100% ntfs'd
<Minataku> pebo_: Oh, you mean like to log out?
<wequenum> who cares
<Minataku> I don't think you can switch users in a VT
<Filthpig> maybe I'll give him my old 40gb just to be nice o:)
<Minataku> Filthpig: Heehee
<Daisuke_Ido> wequenum: what are you trolling on about?
<wequenum> kick me out
<biovore> pebo_: you mean sudo -s <username> ?
<Minataku> Filthpig: Fact is, it can be resized somewhat safely
<Minataku> biovore: Doh... my brain fails it
<Minataku> lol
<pebo_> biovore: no, no.. I'm talking about starting a new x-session..
<Minataku> There's also su
<Minataku> pebo_: You can restart X with Ctrl+Alt+BkSp
<Minataku> Which should drop you back to KDM
<pebo_> Minataku: hehe! sure, but then I'll loose my sesseion!
<Minataku> Where it will request you to log in
<Minataku> pebo_: X3
<Minataku> Oh, I get it now
<wequenum> numenoquenchumipaxel
<Minataku> Like Windows' "Switch User"
<wequenum> nope
<pebo_> EXACTLY
<Minataku> That's a damn good question
<pebo_> like the darn quad-thing in apple osx.
<Daisuke_Ido> wequenum: no need to troll here, we get it, you're a douche.
<Minataku> And like most damn good questions, I have no damn answer
<pebo_> s/quad/cube/
<Minataku> XD
<wequenum> i will be leaving in 3...
<wequenum> i will be leaving in 2...
<wequenum> i will be leaving in 1...
<wequenum> oops
<pebo_> funny, though, every ubuntu has this funny button but people here are not using it?
<Filthpig> Minataku: I don't think "somewhat" is good enough :s he has tons of stuff on his computer
<wequenum> what
<vviz\lappy> Going to buy a new laptop. Always used Nvidia cards, but the models that are attractive to me now have ATI cards. Anyone know the status of ATI drivers atm? Are they good now, or is NVIDIA the safe way to go, to have OpenGL work well?
<wequenum> q
<wequenum> w
<wequenum> e
<Filthpig> trying to get him to try vmware, though
<wequenum> r
<wequenum> t
<wequenum> y
<wequenum> u
<wequenum> i
<Filthpig> just to get to know linux
<wequenum> o
<Daisuke_Ido> !ops
<wequenum> p
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-59-72-157.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by nixternal
* wequenum was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Daisuke_Ido> Filthpig: a 40gb drive should be plenty for him to get to know linux, and he's still got read-access to his ntfs drives
<Minataku> Nice work, nixternal
<Daisuke_Ido> thanks nixternal
<Minataku> vviz\lappy: Status of ATI is completely unacceptible
<Minataku> Do not buy any laptop using an ATI card.
<Filthpig> Daisuke_Ido: isn't there a way to read a "real" disk from a VM-image?
<Filthpig> Minataku: lol, my laptop uses -unichrome-.......
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia is good, and although it pains me to say this, intel is probably a good choice as well
<Minataku> Filthpig: Provided the emulator is capable of accessing physical devices, tes
<vviz\lappy> Minataku: Ok.Know anything about the Intel integrated things? I dont need much performance, but enough to run google earth, beryl etc.. Been loyal to Nvidia for oh so many years now, but I really cant find the laptops I want with anything but Intel or ATI :(
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> vviz\lappy: got an intel 915 and beryl runs just great
<Minataku> Admiral_Chicago: Dude, don't be a jerk
<Minataku> He wants a good laptop to use Kubuntu on
<Filthpig> vviz\lappy: Dell will come with ubuntu soon.. :)
<Minataku> That's plenty on-topic
<Dragnslcr> Hm, I'm checking out qemu. Is there any way to start a VM and let it run in the background without having to keep the window open?
<Minataku> The last thing we want is for him to buy a laptop with an ATI card and he'll be screwed
<vviz\lappy> Ok. Sounds sweet. I'll look more into it tomorrow. Thanks a bunch. Filthpig: Yeah I know. It's a step in the very right direction (at last!). But I cant wait for it.
<Admiral_Chicago> Minataku: i'm not trying to be a jerk, this is a support channel. if you are having issues with something. I can see the argument for it being on topic however
<ori> vviz\lappy: i have an intel integrated, and it's ver smooth with beryl and everything.
<Admiral_Chicago> but yes, Intel chipset is the way to go.
<Minataku> Or nVidia if possible
<ori> i have a .deb that's not on any repository (pidgin, actually). when i dpkg -i it complains about a bunch of unmet dependencies. do i have to apt-get them by hand, or is there a way to have dpkg retrieve them automatically?
<Minataku> ori: Toss it
<Admiral_Chicago> ori: apt-get build-dep gaim
<vviz\lappy> Thanks a lot, Intel it will be then. Yes of course. Nvidia would be great. But I'm looking for a sleek (Maximum 14"), with Core2dou, minimum 1GB RAM, and DVI connector. Can't find any with NVIDIA. At least not without it exceeding my budget :(
<ori> vviz\lappy: good luck!
<ori> Minataku: why?
<ori> Admiral_Chicago: ah, cool!
<vviz\lappy> Thanks, and good night :)
<Admiral_Chicago> that will get all the gaim dependencies
<Minataku> ori: If it still quotes deps
<Minataku> Bin the .deb
<Dragnslcr> I installed the Windows version of Pidgin on my computer at work. They messed a couple things from the last Gaim beta
<Minataku> Because it'll just put you into Dependency Hell
<astan> hmf. i was just going to suggest to him the fujitsu siemens si1520, it's the one i've got now and i'm very happy with it.
<ori> okay, i just won't mess with it then. but for future reference, is there a way to build-dep on .deb files?
<ori> apt-get build-dep gaim works for pidgin, because they've got the same dependencies.. but suppose i just got a .deb of some random app.
<Minataku> ori: Really you should only get packages from known-good repositories
<luca> hi everyone
<ori> hi luca
<Minataku> Otherwise you can end up with some headaches with packages demanding their distro's packages
<Admiral_Chicago> ori: not if the .deb isn't from a repository you have
<luca> please can someone help me making a samsung printer function?
<ori> ahh... i see....
<ori> !someone | luca
<ubotu> luca: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<luca> I am going mad...linux drivers present, still my CLP 510 does not function
<Minataku> I fixed my printer yesterday, I had to take it apart from top to bottom to get to the feed train/print assembly
<Minataku> All to superglue a plastic gear back together
<Minataku> lol
<luca> :p
<ori> Minataku: printers are some of the most fallible and least satisfying pieces of hardware
<luca> recognized, the CUPS server seem to think it sends the printing order but the printer does not get it
<Minataku> Hey, it works again
<ori> Minataku: like, you rarely hear someone go, "man, i love my printer!"
<Minataku> So I'm happy
<Minataku> ori: lol
<luca> ori: I am gonna say that as soon as I see a printed page... :)
<Admiral_Chicago> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Minataku> I have to say, if not for the gear breaking and the poor maintenance design, I like the printer
<Minataku> Lexmark X83 All-in-One
<ori> it's been a while since i set up cups, but let's take a look
<Minataku> It's just a pain in the ass if you have to do anything with the feed train/print assembly
<luca> the driver installation SEEMS to go smooth
<Minataku> Since you literally have to take every piece off to get to it XD
<ori> Minataku: funny you should say, i've got an ancient laser ppt Lexmark Optra E and it was wonderful. i bequeathed to it a friend when i left town (i was running out of space) but apparently it's still going strong.
<Minataku> The last piece is the bottom of the printer where everything is bolted to
<ori> luca: are you using the cups web interface?
<luca> I use the kcontrol module and I load the CLP-510 driver w/o any problem...
<Minataku> The piece above is the feed train XD
<ori> i've only ever used cups on a slackware machine.
<luca> well that and a direct usb interface
<luca> neither functions
<Minataku> luca: Is the printer in proper operating state?
<Minataku> Is it plugged in/turned on/online?
<Minataku> It's easier to forget these with a printer
<Minataku> I've done it countless times
<Minataku> "Why the hell isn't this piece of %^#! working!? Oh... it's not turned on..."
<Minataku> Followed by a facepalm and silence
<luca> Minataku: my mother is currently printing hundreds of pages with that same printer from xp
<luca> definitely not a hardware problem :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Just checking ;3
<Admiral_Chicago> Minataku: now you are offtopic
<luca> anybody got any ideas about what to check?
<Minataku> Admiral_Chicago: I'm trying to explain the reason for asking, so it's not taken as offensive
<luca> not offended :)
<Minataku> Cool ^^
<ori> i'm deeply offended
<Minataku> Also cool
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> j/k, BTW X3
<Minataku> luca: I'm out of questions, I've never set up CUPS so I'm spent here XD
<luca> thanks anyway ;)
<luca> nobody else?
<luca> oh and i forgot, tried to set it up both in gnome and kde, to no avail :(
<kjdis> I'm having a disk problem and my filesystem is mounted read-only, and when I try to remount it says the device is write-protected, how can I get around this?  I don't really care if the disk is failing right now
<Minataku> kjdis: Should I assume it's a HDD?
<kjdis> yeah sorry
<Minataku> Just checking
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> This is a disk with a Linux filesystem?
<kjdis> yes, the root /
<Minataku> Were there any complaints from the kernel/init when you were booting?
<kjdis> yes
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> What were they, by chance?
<kjdis> CRC, etc, from what I think the driver itself makes it write-protected, I wanna get around that
<Minataku> kjdis: Type dmesg | less in an xterm and tell me what the error is
<Minataku> If it's in there, it should be
<kjdis> Does it matter?
<Minataku> Yes
<Minataku> It matters quite a bit what the message is
<kjdis> hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<dogatemycomputer> hahahhaaha
<Minataku> Ignore it
<Minataku> That's benign
<kjdis> hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<Minataku> That's not
<kjdis> I really don't even care what might be wrong with the disk
<Minataku> Let me Google into this for you
<kjdis> I just want to use the system
* Supaplex watches as Minataku takes Google and navitgate it headstrong into the issue. *KABOOM* woops!
<kjdis> "The fix is to do the initial loop mount rw, or to set up loop using losetup
<kjdis> but no -r option passed losetup.
<kjdis> I found that but I don't understand it
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> kjdis: Well, I believe the drive is close to death
<kjdis> heh I don't care :)
<Minataku> kjdis: Look in there for anything elsr
<Minataku> If you want, pastebin your whole dmesg
<Minataku> I'll go through it for you
<kjdis> ah if you don't know already it prob won't help you
<Minataku> Not true
<Minataku> I want to see if there's any more info
<Minataku> Before I give you the bill of health for the drive
<kjdis> I don't want that :)
<Minataku> lol
<kjdis> I just need someone who knows a way to force the driver to let me mount it rw
<Minataku> It probably needs to have fsck run over it
<Minataku> To correct whatever inconsistencies exist in the FS
<kjdis> I could do that with a boot CD I guess
<Minataku> Typically a failing drive won't be the reason it's RO'd
<Minataku> It's an error in the fs
<kjdis> well the driver has locked out remounts
<Supaplex> could be a flakey controller
<Minataku> kjdis: Is this an older system?
<kjdis> yeah whatever it may be, it's gotta be something at the device driver level that has set the drive as write-protected
<kjdis> no it's not that old
<Minataku> kjdis: I'd really like the dmesg output
<Minataku> Give it a onceover to see if I can help you
<Minataku> If I knew who and/or why it's being flagged bad, it would really help
<kjdis> ok
<kjdis> for your own amusement heh
<kjdis> actually I can't get it all
<Minataku> Sure ya can
<kjdis> too long and that box has no X or anything
<Minataku> Open it in kedit
<Minataku> Select All
<Minataku> Copy, Paste
<Minataku> Just like Windows
<BluesKaj> saw an article praising the attributes of 'Automatix" on ZDNet . They're abunch of windows promoters IMO : http://education.zdnet.com/?p=1040
<kjdis> I'll make a file and FTP it over if you really wanna see it
<kjdis> heheh read-onjly filesystem that won't work either :)
<sdlnxgk> got a problem... today I wanted to try out my new DVD player and watch a movie on my nice 24" LCD but the DVD will not play!!
<Sanne> !pastebin | kjdis
<ubotu> kjdis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kjdis> I have to get the info off the box, not as easy as it sounds when you have no X, read-only filesystem
<kjdis> I'll try increasing the scrollback on my SSH client
<neko__> Holas
<Minataku> kjdis: Got a floppy drive? :3
<Minataku> That shouldn't be RO
<neko__> Alguiej habal espa;ol
<Minataku> !es | neko__
<ubotu> neko__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Minataku> At most the kernel will complain that it can't add it to /etc/mtab
<Minataku> But that's no biggie
<kjdis> got it: http://pastebin.ca/478024
<kjdis> no floppy or CD-ROM on that box
<Minataku> Sweet
<Minataku> Let's hope this helps
<kjdis> enjoy it :P
<neko__> ok gracias
<kjdis> how about a diff question, what's the best way for me to clone this drive off to another?  If I use G4L will the hdd sizes need to match?
<Minataku> kjdis: Yeah, your drive is on it's way out, and it would seem that it's been mounted RO because important parts of the fs seem to be lost
<Minataku> You need to fsck it
<Minataku> And pray that it works
<Minataku> But it might already be a lost cause
<kjdis> What important parts?  It's a functional system
<Minataku> kjdis: The journal, for one
<Minataku> Which records filesystem data transactions
<Minataku> In the event power is lost or some similar event causes the kernel and the fs to lose each other
<Minataku> kjdis: It just started doing this, right?
<kjdis> yesterday I think, I hadn't fired it up in awhile
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Yeah, I'm thinking the drive is on it's way out
<kjdis> So did you figure out a way to workaround the driver lock out? :)
<Minataku> The only way you can get it back to working is to fsck it somehow
<Minataku> Let it repair the inconsistencies in/damage to the fs
<Minataku> That's the fix
<Minataku> No workaround, only a possible fix
<kjdis> no way to fsck it if it's mounted
<Minataku> Whether or not it works depends on how good you've been lately
<Minataku> kjdis: One sec
<Minataku> There's a way to force it to fsck on reboot
<kjdis> yeah that's right
<Minataku> kjdis: shutdown -Fr now
<Minataku> Reboot and Force fsck on reboot now
<kjdis> yeah I just found that too
<Minataku> Get on one knee, put hands together and try it
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Or perform the religious/spiritual/personal action of your choice
<kjdis> it will piss me off because of the time spent setting this up, and it's for a friend
<Minataku> Heh, that's what you get for passing off your closet goblins
<Minataku> XD
<kjdis> I forgot I have S-video hooked up
<Minataku> Hard drives don't store all that well, I've noticed
<Minataku> Especially recent HDDs
<Minataku> The more recent the HDD plus the longer it's sat the less likely it seems to be to work again
<kjdis> alright, it's rw again
<kjdis> so I guess I better copy it to a new hd
<Minataku> kjdis: The fsck work out all right?
<Minataku> kjdis: You can run it for a spell, check dmesg every so often
<kjdis> it went by so fast I couldn't even tell what happenned
<kjdis> because X starts up
<Minataku> See if it was a transient issue where something, somewhere just decided to go tits up or if the drive entirely is tits up
<kjdis> yes it has X but I have no local console/keybd/mouse
<kjdis> errors still in dmesg
<Minataku> But at least the fs is recovered
<kjdis> Is there any way to like run fsck from a ramdisk or something?
<kjdis> so you can unmount everything
<Minataku> But yeah, the HDD is a write-off, bottom line
<Minataku> kjdis: That's how forcing it on reboot works, more or less
<kjdis> ha the filesystem went read-only again
<Minataku> kjdis: Check dmesg and see why
<kjdis> nah it didn't even run, it's like it happenned instantly
<Minataku> kjdis: Well, it sounds like the drive is toast
<Minataku> There's probably a lot more damage on there
<Minataku> The fact that it even boots to RO amazes me
<Minataku> Save what you can any way you can, pop it in another computer, etc
<kjdis> I think there's real damage now
<Minataku> After that dump the drive
<kjdis> nothing to save, it's all work I did setting up software
<Minataku> kjdis: It was more than likely always there
<Minataku> Mirroring it is completely useless
<kjdis> I'm just gonna have to totally do it over
<Minataku> kjdis: I've been there too
<Minataku> It sucks but sometimes it happens like that
<Minataku> Take it out on the drive
<Minataku> Give it some face time with Mr. Hammer
<Minataku> And I don't mean MC Hammer
<ori> buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo
<Minataku> If you can though
<Minataku> First test another drive in it
<Minataku> Make sure the controller's not the duff part
<Minataku> Though that's usually quite rare
<Minataku> 99.9% of the time the failure point is the drive
<kjdis> what a pain
<kjdis> thanks for the info
<Minataku> np
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:moff] : DCC SEND LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 0 0 0
<flowingfire> Hello friends! I have a huge problem... I have no idea why, but Kubuntu shows me a black cursor page after boot and nothing more.  It's not the terminal-- just a useless cursor... Every time I boot.  Any ideas?
<moff> flowingfire: yeah, switch to OS X
<flowingfire> LOL moff
* flowingfire had to resort to booting into Windows to even get into chat
<ardchoille> What's up with the topic?
<flowingfire> heh who knows...
<flowingfire> Well, going along with the topic, : LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL~!
<flowingfire> But seriously, if anybody knows what the heck is wrong, I'd love to know... Why does my computer boot to a black cursor page instead of Kubuntu's login?
<ardchoille> moff: Can you change the topic back to something a little more professional please?
<moff> ardchoille: no, but you can, fuckface
<jarek> hey there, got problem with merging partitions, was trying to do it in QTparted but it doesn't seem to have that option
<jtt> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jarek> anyone got a suggestion?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:moff] : DCC SEND FAMILY_FRIENDLY 0 0 0
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@wrong.domain.name]  by LjL
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:LjL] : -
<flowingfire> hmm... maybe #ubuntu will be more helpful...
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:LjL] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Feisty Herd 1 Released | Edgy has Landed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ardchoille> LjL: Thank you :)
<jtt> good for  ljl
<MuJ> errm
<ardchoille> LjL: Was moff a chanop for this channel?
<LjL> most definitely not
<ardchoille> How was he able to change the topic?
<crimsun> please set +t
<ardchoille> Yes
<jtt> couldnt u tell by the language moff used
<MuJ> and here I was thinking that feisty was already released =P
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+t]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Ireclan> Would it be bad if I uninstalled Katapult?
<LjL> Ireclan: no, except that kubuntu-desktop would get uninstalled, which can have interesting consequences at times
<jirka_> LjL: like what?
<Ireclan> LjL: What does Katapult even DO?
<LjL> Ireclan: err, it's the thing that comes up when you press Alt+Space
<LjL> jirka_: like, doing "sudo apt-get autoremove" without kubuntu-desktop installed can be an extremely bad idea
<dogatemycomputer> if you press ALT+SPACE then you can type the first couple letters of the app and it'll launch it..
<dogatemycomputer> try it..  I think Katapult is kinda cool if you don't feel like searching the start menu.
<Ireclan> LjL: But what is its function? I'm a KDE n00b...
<LjL> Ireclan, just hit Alt+Space, you'll find out
<ardchoille> ALT+SPACE doesn't do anything here.
<dogatemycomputer> Just hold down the ALT key, press the space KEY and you'll see the katapult symbol appear.  Now.. start typing the name of the applicatio.
<Tired_> Hi.  I have samba all set up, and sharing works fine...is it possible to make some kind of link in /mnt to my samba remote shares?
<dogatemycomputer> You may need to launch Katapult first..
<LjL> ardchoille: that must be because it is not running. it is by default, though. start it then try
<dogatemycomputer> is there someplace to configure Katapult?  I've never looked..
<ardchoille> LjL: Way cool :)
<LjL> dogatemycomputer: yeah, Ctrl+C with it running IIRC (or click on the tray icon)
<LjL> "running" i mean active
<dogatemycomputer> I don't have a tray icon.. but I will say that you're a funny person..
<dogatemycomputer> CTRL-C eh? ;)
<Ireclan> Testing...
<Ireclan> Someone say something right quick...Trying something out.
<ardchoille> Hi Ireclan
<Ireclan> Thankyou, ardchoille...Hello to you too...
<ardchoille> :)
<flowingfire> xorg.conf hasn't changed and my computer now boots into a black screen and a cursor... any ideas anyone?  I have somebody telling me I should reconfigure driver settings which I might do, but the exact same settings have worked fine for 37 reboots until now...
<flowingfire> Any ideas?
<oxydon> coud anyone help me plz.
<oxydon> cant get ntfs-config 2 work
<ardchoille> flowingfire: Have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart   ?
<spacerX> ardchoille: no
<Ireclan> Does Konversation have spellchecking capabilities?
<spacerX> DCC SEND I_HAS_A_NO_BAN_LOLCAT 0 0 0
<flowingfire> Ardchoille: I can't even get to a terminal, lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b spacerx!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-b spacerx!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [+b mortici!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mortici was kicked off #kubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b theshadow!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* theshadow was kicked off #kubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<flowingfire> Ardchoille: I'm talking to you in a windows partition right now because I can't get it working at all... do you know a way to boot into terminal instead?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b dasnipa!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* dasnipa was kicked off #kubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<qp> DCC SEND HI_NAILOTH_WRY_R_U_SO_MEAN 0 0 0
<Ireclan> Erm...
<ardchoille> flowingfire: I know nothing about Windows, haven't used it in about 8 years
<Ireclan> Does Konversation have spellchecking capabilities that I'm not aware of?
<Rippy72> DCC SEND LETS_DO_IT_ALL_NIGHT 0 0 0
<jirka_> flowingfire: you can always use livecd to boot it from and repair that xorg.conf
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@66.111.*]  by nalioth
<jirka_> flowingfire: i guess since it hangs up i will be caused by some bug in xorg,conf
<flowingfire> ... jirka-- good thinking... Because of the issue, I assume something is wrong with Xorg, but oddly it hasn't changed since working properly last time....
<jirka_> flowingfire: btw, have u looked into the log?
<jirka_> flowingfire: i see
<flowingfire> I've checked xorg.conf, but is there something else I should check on? (I have my linux mounted into windows so I can read/edit)
<ardchoille> flowingfire: Maybe ~/.xsession-errors  ?
<ardchoille> flowingfire: And have a look at the files in /var/log
<flowingfire> ok.... I'll look at all that. :)
<jirka_> flowingfire: yeah, i agree with ardchoille, i would check all logs that might be related
<flowingfire> Thanks. :)  I'll get this think working yet!!! LOL  ... and I really hope it wasn't that automatic update I installed that did this, because that's ALL I did on my last boot....
<jirka_> flowingfire: you said you haven't been altering xorg.conf, have u been installin some other stuff?
<jirka_> flowingfire: :)
<flowingfire> On my last boot, no... but I have a lot of standards installed like Beryl and junk.... And that stupid automatic update from hell lol
<Minataku> What's up with that D[see] C $3ND business? I thought that was one of those idiot firewall things that they fixed
<mathieu> I have an audio problem hopefully someone can help me...
<Minataku> Or is this some other kind of goofy idiocy?
<mathieu> mp3/ogg wont play in xine, mpg123, amarok and flash
<mathieu> basically, only mplayer pays audio
<mathieu> I dont even know where to look
<ardchoille> Minataku: Those folks just want to show off how stupid they can be.
<SheeEttin> mathieu: plugins?
<Minataku> Right, but I'm a bit interested in the exploit itself
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<flowingfire> Uh oh... /var/conf/Xorg.0.log says Fatal server error:
<flowingfire> no screens found
<flowingfire> Fatal server error:
<flowingfire> no screens found
<jirka_> mathieu: you probably have installed just audio plugins for mplayer
<Alonea> ok, I have seen and been told different ways to mount an iso and none of them are working...so thus I am confused
<Minataku> I remember the old "start[toolusedtoactuatealock] [personswhoworkswithlargepiecesofwood] " one
<SheeEttin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stdin> flowingfire: ^
<SheeEttin> (to flowingfire)
<Minataku> Which was idiocy on the part of Norton Firewall
<jirka_> mathieu: if i remember correctly, mplayer has it's own codec
<eidolon> say, anyone rknow of a working PPTP client dialog for Kubuntu?  'kvpnc' crashes after the first screen, and there's lots of reports of instability.
<flowingfire> Yup sheeettin, exactly lol . thx
<eidolon> i need to set up a vpn for one of my users.
<Minataku> But the "D[see] C $3ND" one, is that similar or just some other brand of poor programming?
<mathieu> jirka_: err no Im pretty sure I have installed everything
<mathieu> the file plays
<mathieu> or rather tries to; they just stutter at the first second
<SheeEttin> Which engine (e.g. xine)?
<mathieu> xine or mpg123
<mathieu> (or amarok with xine engine)
<SheeEttin> Is that configured properly?
<mathieu> I deleted my .xine
<mathieu> reinstalled xine
<jirka_> mathieu: what's everything? there are lot of tutorials on the web giving instructions what packages u should install
<SheeEttin> Gone through the configuration?
<mathieu> yes
<mathieu> im pretty sure it used to play
<mathieu> fine
<SheeEttin> Oh, hey, as long as I'm here, what's up with gcc-4.0 not being in the repos?
<flowingfire> thanks everybody... I'm going to attempt to find my way into the terminal and reset xorg.  If I can't even get into the terminal, I'll be back to ask for your blessed help again. thx
<mathieu> is there something I could log just to get clues where the problem lies
<mathieu> because ntierh xine nor mpg123 give any kind of output
<mathieu> they just endlessly play the same second of audio :P
<SheeEttin> I think Kaffeine has an option to display what it'd print to a console.
<crimsun> SheeEttin: which version of Kubuntu?
<jirka_> mathieu: what codec packages have u installed?
<SheeEttin> Feisty.
<crimsun> SheeEttin: because gcc-4.1 is the default
<SheeEttin> But 4.0 isn't there at all.
<ardchoille> SheeEttin: Once an kubuntu is released, the only updates will be bug fixes and security updates. New versions won't make it into the repos unless it has to do with security or bug fixes.
<crimsun> SheeEttin: why do you want an older version?
<SheeEttin> Because I need it to compile kernel modules.
<SheeEttin> There's no newer SMP kernels.
<crimsun> SheeEttin: on feisty?  No you don't.  You need the standard compiler.
<mathieu> jirka_: how do I tell exactly?
<SheeEttin> crimsun: tell it to this: fglrx: version magic '2.6.15-28-686 SMP preempt 686 gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.15-28-686 SMP preempt 686 gcc-4.0'
<mathieu> could it be a problem with alsa?
<crimsun> SheeEttin: why are you using dapper's kernel on feisty?
<jirka_> mathieu:  well it depends, if u r in feisty, first thing u need codecs u r asked if u want them to be installed and it is automatic
<SheeEttin> Because there is no newer kernel that I know of that supports multiple cores!
<yanick> Hi people! :P
<mathieu> jirka_: this box used to be dapper
<crimsun> SheeEttin: the default one does.
<jirka_> mathieu: or u might install them manually using apt, aptitude and such
<crimsun> SheeEttin: 2.6.20-15-generic, that is.
<mathieu> jirka_: I did
<dogatemycomputer> hey.. is there a way to block signon/signoff notification in IRC?
<mathieu> I installed everything gstreamer*, every mp3 libs, w32codecs etc...
<SheeEttin> Does it?
<SheeEttin> Last kernel I checked didn't.
<jirka_> mathieu: i see
<crimsun> SheeEttin: well, yes, else my Core Duo wouldn't show both cores.
<SheeEttin> Okay. Will try it.
<ardchoille> dogatemycomputer: /ignore #channel PARTS QUITS JOINS   (for irssi, not sure about others)
<mathieu> jirka_: but even ogg, or wav wont play
<mathieu> so I really doubt its codec-related
<dogatemycomputer> thanks ardchoille!!
<jirka_> mathieu: but you said mplayer is working.. right?
<ardchoille> dogatemycomputer: You're welcome :)
<mathieu> yea
<neoncode> In the Xserver, what process controls the mouse?
<jirka_> ok, then i guess audio system should be fine
<mathieu> ok I didnt try kaffeine, it just crashes
<jirka_> neoncode: it's X itself, isn't it?
<SheeEttin> crimsun: LIES
<crimsun> why would I be lying about it working on my hardware?
<SheeEttin> 2.6.20-15-generic, and I've got one core.
<crimsun> do you have a Core Due or a Core 2 Duo?
<crimsun> Duo, even.
<SheeEttin> A... uh...
<SheeEttin> Pentium. I forget the letter.
<crimsun> a Pentium D?
<kristjan_> wow, I can save 7% of 521RAM only by adding DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm" to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common!
<SheeEttin> If those come in dual cores, maybe.
<crimsun> well, yes, hence the 'D' designation.
<SheeEttin> Makes sense.
<SheeEttin> In any case, I've got only one core running.
<crimsun> what does /proc/cpuinfo say about the actual string?
<neoncode> jirka_: Well what ever it is keeps crashing. I have several mice pluged in, a USB one and a PS/2 one. The USB one, after a random ammount of time, stops working. If I plug in another USB mouse that'll work for a random ammount of time and that'll stop working. However the PS/2 mouse always works. Once one mouse has stoped working if I try to logoff/shutdown/restart the X server or switch to another session. The system hangs with just a black screen and
<neoncode> the mouse crousour that no mouse will move...
<SheeEttin> Whole thing?
<crimsun> SheeEttin: no, the model name string.
<SheeEttin> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D  CPU 2.66GHz
<crimsun> heh.
<crimsun> SheeEttin: now pastebin your /var/log/dmesg
<mathieu> ok hydrogen doesnt work either
<mathieu> the plot thickens :P
<SheeEttin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19878/
<jirka_> mathieu: i feel strongly it's codec related, or second possibility might be mplayer using different audio server
<mathieu> how would hydrogen be codec-relater?
<mathieu> *ed
<SheeEttin> "[   14.032484]  SMP motherboard not detected."?
<jirka_> mathieu: i don't know what is hydrogen
<crimsun> SheeEttin: correct.
<SheeEttin> Cheap motherboard.
<mathieu> jirka_: its a drum machine
<SheeEttin> So the motherboard's the problem?
<flowingfire> Hi everybody... I just did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and also kdm restart....  But my computer still boots into a black screen with a cursor.... <sigh>  HELP
<jirka_> mathieu: on the other hand if not even wav are playing, it might not even be codec related after all
<yanick> flowingfire  I just had that problem
<dogatemycomputer> yeah.. I had the same problem too..
<SheeEttin> flowingfire: "grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log && grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log". Paste that somewhere.
<flowingfire> Really yanick?
<dogatemycomputer> I had the same problem too.
<dogatemycomputer> bad xorg.conf file.. had to restore from backup
<mathieu> jirka_: Im gonna try plugging in an external USB soundcard -- maybe something wrong with my emu10k setup
<flowingfire> Oh wow.... what was the problem all about?
<SheeEttin> crimsun: so it's my cheap motherboard?
<flowingfire> bad xorg.conf file? ... So why didn't dpkg-reconfigure work?
<crimsun> SheeEttin: according to the kernel ring buffer, yes.
<SheeEttin> Gah.
<sound_fx> What program can I use to move my music/videos to my iPod?
<yanick> yeah...  lolll  after i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  you get to reconfigure some stuffs
<SheeEttin> Motherboards are the most annoying thing to replace.
<SheeEttin> sound_fx: I liked Amarok until I found out it renamed all my files on the iPod.
<sound_fx> SheeEttin: Does that mess up the iPod's database?
<SheeEttin> It may have been because I have a shuffle.
<SheeEttin> (And no, it rebuilds it after every write.)
<sound_fx> Hmm... Amarok? That's neat.
<yanick> try this out:  After you see BUS ADRESS PCI (something like that)  is should be written some adress
<martalli> SheeEttin:  Well, it's too late now, but instead of a shuffle, why not get a cowon player?  It has a display and plays ogg files
<dogatemycomputer> flowingfire: i have no idea.  i'm so tired of Xorg.conf that I automatically, by instinct, create a backup during the initial startup of the machine and another backup when I get it working.
<SheeEttin> I didn't buy it. I got it for my birthday.
* yonkeltron wishes kdevelop was smart enough to spellcheck comments
<dogatemycomputer> I even copy them to another folder on the machine because i'm tired of the instability..
<flowingfire> makes sense hehe
<martalli> SheeEttin:  Can't look a gift digital music player in the usb port
<SheeEttin> Yep.
<dogatemycomputer> honestly..  I really honestly believe xorg.conf will be the downfall of linux if they don't fix these issues..
<SheeEttin> Even though it only has a headphone port (used for data transfer too).
<flowingfire> I should have learned by now... (2 prior feisty installs) but nope...  I spent a week-and-a-half configuring my beautiful linux... GRRR and now it doesn't work.
<mathieu> yonkeltron: run krazy
<SheeEttin> dogatemycomputer, the problem is that there are just way too many hardware configurations to support well.
<sound_fx> flowingfire, what kind of problem do you have?
<flowingfire> dogatemycomputer: I agree.
<yanick> for me it was 0.16.0 ....    but the adress isn't good !  Change it to 1.0.0    after you are done,  you do startx . Oh yes you've got to start the system in safe graphic mode
<flowingfire> sound_fx: I have a black screen with a cursor upon bootup
<martalli> dogatemycomputer:  Once OEMs start shipping hardware that is compatible (or at least brought to the xorg people so they can write drivers), it will always be a problem.  We are installing linux on purpose-built windows computers
<yanick> then alt-ctrl-f1  for the command prompt
<flowingfire> sound_fx: and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did NOT work
<yanick> THen you do the adress change
<intelikey> hmmm i wonder if it's a security hole to login as "nobody"
<SheeEttin> martalli: I built mine...
<martalli> or did I meean once they start doing that it won'
<martalli> 't be a problem =)
<yanick> go try that out
<SheeEttin> flowingfire: "grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log && grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log". Paste that somewhere.
<yanick> and come back
<flowingfire> SheeEttin: Ok
<yonkeltron> mathieu: beg your pardon? krazy?
<martalli> SheeEttin:  So did I, but the hardware is still intended for windows oftentimes
<mathieu> its an automated test in kdesdk (might be 4 only)
<dogatemycomputer> SheeEttin: I don't disagree regarding the number of hardware configuration but then linux needs to write a standard and say, "if you own this card then it will work out of the box".. and then I can tell my friensd, "buy this card and it will always work"..
<yonkeltron> mathieu: ah...
<SheeEttin> dogatemycomputer: but that spoils all the fun!
<mathieu> which does, amongst other things, spellcheck comments :)
<yonkeltron> mathieu: even in ruby code?
<Daisuke_Ido> dogatemycomputer: if you think that will ever happen, you're dreaming :)
<intelikey> wild man....   dig this.  login: list
<intelikey> No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<intelikey> tty24 [list$/] 
<SheeEttin> That's not good.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not good at all
<mathieu> yonkeltron: good question, no clue
<intelikey> login: irc
<intelikey> No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<intelikey> tty24 [irc$/] 
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> if it got a shell i can login as *
<dogatemycomputer> Daisuke_Ido:  well..  they are talking about some standards.. but I don't think its too far fetched.  I have friends who don't want to spend $300 on XP or Vista.. so I tell them to install Linux.. but I always have a fear in the back of my mind that something will go wrong and i'll be on the hook.  I just want to tell them "here is what you buy - its.. $xxx.xx..  and I guarentee its cheaper than XP"
<yonkeltron> mathieu: yeah...allegedly, python and ruby are first class citizens in kde4...so we'll see
<SheeEttin> dogatemycomputer: set it up for them.
<yonkeltron> dogatemycomputer: ditto
<yonkeltron> dogatemycomputer: i end up on the hook pretty often...mostly for minor shit
<dogatemycomputer> I do alot of the time but what if i'm hit by a bus?
<mathieu> its weird
<flowingfire> <sigh> Linux could be so much better than windows if it weren't for all these stupid hardware compatibility issues combined with lazy driver writers at places like NVIDIA
<mathieu> VLC also plays the audio fine
<dogatemycomputer> I want linux to be a POSITIVE experience.
<SheeEttin> Then I inherit your stuff.
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia for video, ralink or atheros for wifi, everything else is generally okay.   those are the two big roadblocks
<Whiz2> can anyone tell me what file i need to edit to tell apache2 where file uploads should go?
<dogatemycomputer> hahahaha
<mathieu> so it doesnt work in anything but vlc and mplayer
<SheeEttin> nVidia's not as bad as ATI.
<intelikey> cool....  login: sys
<intelikey> tty24 [sys$~] 
<flowingfire> I haven't heard all the ATI horror stories. lo
<yonkeltron> SheeEttin: but niether are so stellar
<SheeEttin> I have ATI stories myself.
<SheeEttin> I'm working on an fglrx installation script to ease the pain.
<Daisuke_Ido> yonkeltron: even comparing nvidia to ati for linux support is pretty far out there
<yanick> flowingfire  so basically u never got to launch kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> SheeEttin: it's called "envy", check it out
<SheeEttin> Envy does ATI? Since when?
<dogatemycomputer> well.. do you guys feel linux has recently started seeing alot of limelight?
<martalli> dogatemycomputer:  I wonder how the Dell/ubuntu matchup will go.  I am inclined to buy a cheaper one, as my son's computer (p3-600) is starting to fail bit by bit
<flowingfire> yanick: No I had it working fine for the last week-and-a-half
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<yonkeltron> Daisuke_Ido: suppose you might be right
<flowingfire> It just randomly started not booting
<yonkeltron> it's still not easy though
<yanick> and now for no reason it won't launch?
<SheeEttin> flowingfire: nothing happens randomly. Something changed.
<flowingfire> Exactly.
<Whiz2> no one in here knows where the apache2 config file is?
<SheeEttin> (Unless it was a hardware failure.)
<martalli> dogatemycomputer:  Definitely.  I have told a few folks about the dell/ubuntu matchup and they had already heard
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/23/installing-proprietary-video-drivers-for-ubuntu/
<SheeEttin> Whiz2: I'm typing, hold on.
<dogatemycomputer> If Dell doesn't let Microsoft screw us over (without lube at least) then Dell could sell some machines..  they just need to keep the Windows Tax away from these machines..
<flowingfire> Well, on my last boot, Adept automatically updated another package manager... I adjusted some font settings... lol taht's it.
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: ok lol
<yanick> so now you get a black screen when you load?
<Daisuke_Ido> dogatemycomputer: unfortunately, there's the crapware issue (which pretty much pays for the oem copy of windows
<flowingfire> A black screen with a cursor
<flowingfire> but it's not the terminal
<dogatemycomputer> they can install crapeware on linux too ;)
<SheeEttin> Whiz2: if you mean users upload to you, it depends on the way they're uploading. If it's a script, modify that. If it's a PUT, I'm not sure. For these things, I like Webmin.
<dogatemycomputer> at least APT will make it easier to remove!
<martalli> Daisuke_Ido:  you're absolutely right, although dell has been quoed as saying the ubuntu machines will be cheaper
<SheeEttin> But the config file is probably in .etc.apache-something.
<flowingfire> Could a hard drive error cause something like this to happen?
<SheeEttin> Er, /etc/apache-somthing.
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: it's a php script
<SheeEttin> So where does the PHP script say to put it?
<Daisuke_Ido> martalli: then they have a contender
<yanick> same as me...  I know had the same thing.  Here's what to do. access xorg like you did like before and at the Adress line where there's a 3 digits  like 0.16.0   change it to 1.0.0
<SheeEttin> flowingfire: it's possible. fsck isn't the best at putting files where they're supposed to go during recovery.
<yanick> and you do startx  when you are done
<Daisuke_Ido> isn't that what lost+found is for?
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: tells me to specify it... but says something bout i can find the path in my www directory... I want it in my a subfolder of my document root
<dogatemycomputer> what kind of video card are you using?
<yanick> of course if your AGP/PCI adress is 1.0.0    flowfire  are u on windows xp right now?
<flowingfire> Yanick: I'm in Windows Vista right now.
<SheeEttin> Well it should be specified somewhere in the script. The server's files go under /var/www.
<Daisuke_Ido> flowingfire: i weep for you
* SheeEttin shudders
<flowingfire> lol it's my fallback daisuke_ido
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: i changed the server directory
<SheeEttin> To where, and why?
<Daisuke_Ido> you'd be better off with WinME as your fallback :D
<flowingfire> hahahaha
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: but can't remember what file i edited to change it
<SheeEttin> Nice.
<martalli> We can't all fallback to os/2
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: to another drive all together for lack of space on my system drive
<SheeEttin> You did? That's a headache and a half.
<dogatemycomputer> well..  time to go home gentlemen.. enjoyed the chat!
<yanick> try what i told you :P   had the same problem for a long time and overcame that prob.  if your adress is anything like 0.16.0  there is a prob just like me
<SheeEttin> Anyway, look in /etc for anything named apache.
<Daisuke_Ido> os/2?  pshh, BeoS :)
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: not really... the server has several GB of space now lol
<SheeEttin> My server has about 470 something. Of course, I do have a 500 GB hard drive.
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: i tried that, but the conf file there specifies /var/www so that can't be the right file, cuz that's not where it is
<SheeEttin> You probably want to change that, then.
<martalli> I see your BeOS and raise you Haiku
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: it still goes to the right place when i load my site from the web
<Pollywog> I am trying to add an RSS feed to akregator and it did not work, could not add it to Opera or Flock either.  How can I determine if the feed URL is valid?
<SheeEttin> Also make sure that if it's Apache2, you're using /etc/apache2 and not /etc/apache.
<Pollywog> it is oreilly.net
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: /etc/apache doesn't exist
<SheeEttin> It needs to be fully formed, like http://oreilly.net/feed.xml
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, martalli's playing hardball...  i see your BeOS and raise you TRS-DOS
<Pollywog> the link is here and it does not appear to be fully formed http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/sysadmin/2007/05/03/the-top-7-things-sysadmins-forget-to-do.html
<Daisuke_Ido> errm, -beos + haiku
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: my site URL goes straight to /media/hdc1
<SheeEttin> Pollywog: http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/feed/55
<Daisuke_Ido> why would you do that?
<martalli> Daisuke_Ido:  I plead VIC-20 (I have a working one in my basement =)
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<SheeEttin> paste that into Akregator.
<Daisuke_Ido> two words for ya
<Pollywog> SheeEttin: yes that is the one and akregator would not do it
<Daisuke_Ido> desk.  mate.
<martalli> lol
<SheeEttin> Whiz2: the script HAS to specify where it's going to go somewhere.
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: ok
<SheeEttin> Pollywog: did it give any errors?
<flowingfire> URL goes straight to /media/hdc1
<flowingfire> <SheeEttin> Pollywog: http://www.oreillyne
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway, Whiz2, why would you change the server to point to /media/hdc1 rather than mount hdc1 on /var/www?
<Daisuke_Ido> or can you not do that?
<Pollywog> I think perhaps the URL is invalid.... thanks
<Whiz2> Daisuke_Ido: easier on me as i'm not wel versed with Linux
<dsmith> hello, I have a new 500gb usb drive
<dsmith> whats the easiet way to format it?
<SheeEttin> That would be ideal, but I'm not sure he would be able to get it working.
<dsmith> to ext3
<SheeEttin> dsmith: mkfs.ext3
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith: realistically?  qtparted/gparted
<Daisuke_Ido> but that...  that works too
<dsmith> ok
<SheeEttin> Oh, he said easiest.
<SheeEttin> not mkfs, then.
<dsmith> lol
<flowingfire> dsmith: they make USB drives that large?
<dsmith> yes
<dsmith> Seagate
<Daisuke_Ido> oh yeah, yeah they do, and i drool at them
<SheeEttin> USB drive are often just enclosures.
<flowingfire> wow... What did that cost you?
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: no point. it's already set that way, and everything in the system points to it that way
<dsmith> $134
<Whiz2> except apache2.conf lol
<flowingfire> huh... not bad... Heck, my hard drive isn't that large.
<martalli> flowingfire:  All you have to do is buy an enclosure and a hard disk - enclosures run $30+ at newegg
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, i'm still crying because i went from 660gb to 330 :(
<dsmith> it a good price
<dsmith> Hitachi is coming out with 1000gb drives
<dsmith> $400 each
<martalli> I rfmember 10MB hard drives "Who would need all that space?"
<dsmith> now, I will shut up
<SheeEttin> I don't understand why you would buy a USB 500 GB drive when you can get an internal one for the same price.
<dsmith> i am on a laptop
<SheeEttin> That's why.
<Daisuke_Ido> SheeEttin: um...  portability?
<dsmith> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> that too :D
<dsmith> aye
<martalli> dsmith:  You can get 5400 speed 160 gb drives now for abotu 120
<dsmith> thx
<dsmith> i know I just bought a hitachi
<SheeEttin> Anyway, back to motherboard shopping.
<flowingfire> gawd 1000gb?  Who is going to use all THAT space?
<Carutsu> hello i wasn't having any problems with Feisty, however as i tried linux 2.6.20-15 for long time i wanted to uninstall the -14 ver so i could have a little more space, when i did, everything was going fine but then some error happened, adept was suddenly killed i couldn't see the error as it was too fast. then i had to reboot (no other reason than just having to switch places) and now...
<dsmith> lol, me
<Carutsu> ...itdoesnt work anymore if i select in grub a "normal session" it starts normally and fills all the "blue bar" then it just doesnt show the screen. I tried starting up in advanced mode, it goies well i'm left in the bash but i just can't initiate a session if i type 'init 6' then it tries to do it and it stops  responfing after loefing /etc/rc.local
<Alonea> i got a 7200 160gb external from best buy for 70 bucks plus tax
<Daisuke_Ido> martalli: big joke in the gaming world in the early 90's that Sierra On-Line was going to have to start including hard drives with their games, they were getting so big
<martalli> Same here - it will be a nice upgrade to my lappie, but I only diuscovered when upgraded my wife's mac mini
<dsmith> lmao
<Daisuke_Ido> i lost 160gb of tv shows...
<Carutsu> *loading
<dsmith> Daisuke: NASlite
<Daisuke_Ido> ?
<dsmith> NAS file storage
<Kr4t05> How can I have applications that I run as super-user default to the same theme as the applications I use a normal user?
<Carutsu> what should i do? I'm on my windows booth so i can, say, writte to the linux partition if is needed
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith: would be nice, but not feasible
<Daisuke_Ido> Kr4t05: like?
<SheeEttin> Kr4t05: "kdesu systemsettings", then go to Appearance and make it match your settings.
<Kr4t05> SheeEttin: Isn't there a simple symlink that works?
<SheeEttin> I suppose if you really wanted to. It'd be easier this way.
<Carutsu> what about me?
<Daisuke_Ido> Carutsu: this would probably be easier if you booted from the live cd
<Carutsu> Daisuke_Ido: then? reinstall?
<L3gendary> would anyone mind helping a newbie installing Kubuntu 7?
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, i'm not sure what then :)
<Carutsu> Daisuke_Ido: o_O
<SheeEttin> Carutsu: I'm typing something long, hold on.
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: ok, thank you
<SheeEttin> Carutsu: go into the Grub menu and find your normal entry. Hit E. Find the "kernel" line, and hit E again. Remove only the words "quiet" and "splash" from the end of the line, then hit enter. Now, hit B. When it stops booting, write down the error and bring it here.
<L3gendary> i keep getting a /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: ok I'll be back
<SheeEttin> I really need to put these things in a file so I don't have to type them every time...
<dsmith> gparted worked nice
<dsmith> thx
<Davidasdf> hay
<Davidasdf> is there a way to enable the repositories without editing files?
<dsmith> hay 4 horses :P
<SheeEttin> Davidasdf: no.
<Davidasdf> because editing files isn't working for me, theres still greyed out everything in adept
<Dragnslcr> Davidasdf- well, you can do it through Adept
<wezlo> hey all, any way to see if my usb hard drive is being seen as a usb 2.0 device (rather than 1.1)?
<Davidasdf> i know theres a way in the gnome version
<Dragnslcr> Which just modifies the files for you
<Davidasdf> how do i do it through adept?
<SheeEttin> make sure there is no # at the beginning of the line.
<Davidasdf> i think i'm missing something obvious, how do you do it in adept?
<Dragnslcr> Adept -> Manage Repositories
<SheeEttin> wezlo: when you connect it, do "dmesg | tail".
<wezlo> ok, thanks SheeEttin
<Davidasdf> Dragnslcr: the only thing under Adept is quit
<SheeEttin> Davidasdf: does it give you a warning about not being root, or something like that?
<Davidasdf> nah, theres just no option
<Davidasdf> do you need to reboot after you updated your sources.list ?
<Dragnslcr> You're using Add/Remove Programs?
<Davidasdf> yea
<tin> how does KDM decide was screen dimensions to use?
<Dragnslcr> If packages that you're looking for aren't showing up, check the boxes in the top-right corner
<SheeEttin> tin: System Settings > Monitor & Display or /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Davidasdf> Dragnslcr: I didn't know there was a separate adept program - i'm going to try that
<tin> ie: my desktop is 1280x960, but KDM uses 800x600 or 640x480 or such, and used to use 1280x1024 i think
<tin> monitor & display is for the desktop
<SheeEttin> And?
<Dragnslcr> Davidasdf- yeah, it's a slightly more advanced GUI
<tin> and what in xorg.conf
<Dragnslcr> Actually lists individual packages and such
<tin> i thought that the xserver would default to the first size in the list, but 1280x960 is the first
<Davidasdf> Dragnslcr: all of the repositories are checked... weird that the shit's still grey
<Davidasdf> Dragnslcr: does it take a restart?
<SheeEttin> Davidasdf: on the restart, no.
<wezlo> does anyone know what a process called "events" is for?
<Whiz2> SheeEttin: i'm just going to do a file search for anything containing /media/hdc1 inside the file
<tin> i'd like KDM to use the same dimensions as my desktop because the monitor is centered for that mode
<tin> it looks not only bad, but out of bounds in the size KDM uses
<tin> brb
<SheeEttin> tin: are the settings in M&D not changing your resolution?
<Davidasdf> is there a reason why i have to click the internet thing in the bottom right and click wired network to connect to the internet?
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: nop no error it just stop there
<tin> they are, but only fgor my logged in desktop
<Mena> Is there a way to open .skz files to edit it
<SheeEttin> Davidasdf: yes, it's not set to connect automatically.
<tin> upon logout or restart, KDM uses a different size
<SheeEttin> Carutsu: hmm. There are no errors at all? it jsut stops?
<Mena> .skz (Superkarmab Themes extentions)
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: that's it
<tin> i'll brb, gonna switch irc clients so i can restart X and not lose connection
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: it stops after "Starting KDM: *Runing local scripts /etc/rc.local [ok] 
<Davidasdf> thanks for the hlep guys
<SheeEttin> Hey, it's what I do.
<Davidasdf> linux is still an adventure
<Carutsu> Davidasdf: i havent had any issues just this one, but its kinda weird
<Davidasdf> i think i fucked my adept by fetching updates. it got an error and now won't start, whatever
<Pollywog> I was unable to add the O'Reilly feed to akregator until I noticed the small RSS icon in Konqueror and clicked that.  That worked
<Davidasdf> Carutsu: whast that?
<Pollywog> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SheeEttin> So tin, does it reset your resolution, or just use a different one when you log out?
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: any clues? or Ill ujust have to reinstall :|
<SheeEttin> Well, reinstalling may fix it, but it is rather extreme.
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: what should i do then?
<SheeEttin> That's the question. Let me think for a minute.
<Mena> Is there a way to open .skz files to edit it <<<<< .skz (Superkarmab Themes extentions)>>>>>
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: thank you
<mardi> hi all, i'm wanting to reinstall soon and have /home on a seperate harddrive than / (root), is this just a matter or mounting /home onto the root drive with fstab?
<SheeEttin> It might be a problem in starting KDM.
<SheeEttin> mardi: more or less.
<mardi> SheeEttin: i thought as much, thanks :)
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: at the very end, I'm looking for some documentation rc.loval is almost the last script to be called
<SheeEttin> Carutsu: when it stops, can you switch to a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2, F3...)?
<SheeEttin> It may also be a problem with one of the scripts in /etc/rc.local.
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: I'm sorry i didnt try it but most likelly as i could boot in what's the name? the 'secure more' or something
<borgramaca> hi... ive got some problems while booting to kubuntu... i was wondering if you could help me
<Carutsu> mmm but it says [ok]  doesnt that mean that it was already executed
<dogatemycomputer> mardi: i'm told you need to execute a couple of commands.
<dogatemycomputer> mardi: what are you converting too?
<Carutsu> !ask borgramaca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask borgramaca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carutsu> !ask |borgramaca
<ubotu> borgramaca: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SheeEttin> Carutsu: single-user mode. All you get is one console.
<mardi> dogatemycomputer: i'll be installing feisty
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: yep only console
<SheeEttin> That's for emergency work, really. It probably isn't necessary here.
<dogatemycomputer> mardi: let me see if I can't find the command somewhere
<mardi> dogatemycomputer: thanks much!
<borgramaca> right after running /scripts/init-bottom i get the error "cannot find /sbin/udev on target filesystem
<SheeEttin> Carutsu: I'm not sure what to tell you. Try making a topic on kubuntuforums.net. Someone there may be able to help.
<SheeEttin> In any case, it's time for me to go to bed. Goddnight.
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: thank you anyway
<Carutsu> SheeEttin: i'm gonna reinstal i have home in other disk so i can reinstal safely
<borgramaca> and then it throws me into busybox
<Carutsu> oops he left already
<borgramaca> can i fix this? or should i rather reinstall?
<dogatemycomputer> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<mardi> dogatemycomputer: looking now, thanks
<reya276> hello everyone
<dogatemycomputer> mardi: that talks about moving /home but you should be able to adapt it to your situation also..
<mardi> dogatemycomputer: aye, looks like what i need, thanks much :)
<reya276> can anyone help me I need to get access as a superuser
<reya276> I'm trying to install the libdvdcss2 for Ubuntu
<dogatemycomputer> reya276: http://www.interwebworld.co.uk/9/configuring-kubuntu-for-root-logons/
<dogatemycomputer> reya:  (assuming sudo doesn't work for you)
<jtt> borgramaca, try  apt-get install udev
<Carutsu> I have a beta cd over here if i install beta then download the updates
<Carutsu> is the same?
<reya276> yeah I got an error
<reya276> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<reya276> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Carutsu> try sudoing it
<reya276> guys I'm a rookie at this, use to be a windows user
<ardchoille> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dsmith_> I have a ghost usb drive mounting now, is it fairly safe to edit fstab?
<Davidasdf> any idea why adept wont open after a fetch update?
<Davidasdf> it says it "could not be opened!" and i should apt-setup or apt-get update, but these dont do anything
<Davidasdf> dsmith_: whats a ghost usb drive?
<dogatemycomputer> Davidasdf: i've seen apt-get hang occasionally.  logging off/logging in usually corrects the problem..
<Davidasdf> dogatemycomputer: thansk ill try that
<dsmith_> ghost, meaning its mounting when it does not exist
<dogatemycomputer> Davidasdf: you can also open the task manager and look for either "apt" or "adept" and try to kill the thread..
<Davidasdf> dsmith_: what would be unsafe about it? it's not like you can corrupt the file system :p
<dsmith_> hmmmm, I am still learning
<dsmith_> thought I ask
<Davidasdf> dogatemycomputer: , the task manager is bottom right?
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, just poppin' in for a few minutes.
<Pollywog> let's say I already have the k3b deb installed but I do not have the actual deb file.  Is there a way to check the recommended packages for k3b without downloading the file and using dpkg-deb?
<borgramaca> jtt: I cant boot into kubuntu... is there a way to do apt-get from the live cd?
<Pollywog> nm 'apt-cache show k3b' did the trick
<Jucato> although that would show the dependencies of the k3b version in the repositories
<Jucato> not the deb's dependencies
<Carutsu> Hey guys update from beta or download it?
<Pollywog> oic, I wanted to see the recommended packages and it does show that
<Pollywog> thanks
<ardchoille> Jucato: Well, if you've kept your system up to date, it should be the same, eh?
<Jucato> ardchoille: not if he installed a separate .deb version, in which case that package won't be upgraded (afaik)
<K-Ryan> Carutsu updating is usually fine. Unless you are looking for a clean install update will suffice.
<ronnie> is there a reason why i can't change permissions for my toher partition?
<K-Ryan> ronnie what kind of partition is it?
<ronnie> ntfs
<K-Ryan> That's probably the problem
<yanick> excuse me guys...  i'm new with linux and installing stuffs is incredibly hard for me..  I'm trying out amarok right now which can't play mp3. Trying to install this codec pack but dunno how. anybody willing to give me a hand here?
<ronnie> oh oops
<ronnie> thanks
<Carutsu> K-Ryan: mmm, I'm downloading the final but i have the beta, and i dont want to wait for the full
<ronnie> wait i should be able to read
<K-Ryan> Kubuntu, and Linux in general as far as I know is incompatible with ntfs.
<K-Ryan> Yes, you should be able to read it.
<Jucato> yanick: the codec you need is called "libxine-extracodecs"
<Carutsu> K-Ryan: is not incompatible
<Carutsu> not anymore
<ronnie> yanick: i tihink the codec pack is in adept if you can get that working
<Carutsu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jucato> ronnie: ^^^^
<yanick> ok l'll try it out
<Carutsu> it was released soon ago
<K-Ryan> Thanks Jucato ;)
<K-Ryan> Carutsu what's your normal language?
<Pollywog> becayse when I start k3b it says it will not be able to make music cd's
<Pollywog> something is/was missing
<ronnie> ubotu: mounting isnt the problem
<Carutsu> K-Ryan: my native lunguage  is spansh
<Carutsu> spanish
<ronnie> i got it mounted ok, and i can view it with root
<K-Ryan> !es | Carutsu
<ubotu> Carutsu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> Pollywog: ah. that annoying error message?
<Carutsu> and a bad typing
<ronnie> but i want to view it without root
<K-Ryan> De nada =P
<Jucato> Pollywog: libk3b2-mp3 is what you need
<Pollywog> something always seems to be missing ;)
<Carutsu> K-Ryan: I'm fine at english thank you anyway
<Pollywog> yes I just got it thanks
<Carutsu> :D
<Novice> hello.. i cant update my AVG free for Linux? do i need to reinstall it?
<ronnie> when i try to set up the permissions in root so all can view, it says "cannot change permission of /media/windows"
<Jucato> ronnie: you can view it without being root. just don't write to it
<ronnie> Jucato: no i can't :p
<K-Ryan> Carutsu if it's your native language it's worth a shot.
<Pollywog> thanks jucato
<mysticmarks> css encryption is a pain in kubuntu. it went easy in ubuntu. i tried the instructions.
<Carutsu> K-Ryan: why did you spot me? my bad typing?
<K-Ryan> But if you insist on sticking around here. Be my guest =)
<Jucato> ronnie: did you follow the guide that the bot gave?
<K-Ryan> Carutsu, just little things here and there. I understand you though.
<ronnie> Jucato: that was for mounting
<yanick> excuse me ronnie.  It isn't in Adept.  I've loaded the pack on the net and got this .deb  package that i must install manually. How does that work out
<Pollywog> k-ryan: I should explain that my native language is English but I am from California ;)
<yanick> ?:P
<murali> hello everyone..i need desperate help cuz i'm not able to use the packaging system.i somehou screwed it up.and i've no clue wat to do abt it..
<Novice> hi everyone... can anyone help me how to update my AVG free for Linux?
<Jucato> ronnie: yes, and setting permissions for reading ntfs is part of mounting :)
<K-Ryan> Pollywog I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say.
<ronnie> yanick: i guess I'm wrong then, I don't remember. there used to be a program called easy ubuntu that set up all the common-sense stuff like that, dont' know if its still around
<tin> BTW, i figured out the KDM screen size deal.
<ronnie> Jucato: oh, roger that
<tin> my xorg.conf modes line was the key
<yanick> ok thanks anyway ^^
<Pollywog> K-Ryan: that my English might be less than perfect
<tin> put my chosen desktop size first in the list, and presto
<K-Ryan> Yes but he was making mistakes that point out he doesn't speak English.
<Pollywog> oic
<tin> i thought i had already rearranged it, but i guess not
<K-Ryan> I've spoken with people who didn't speak English as their primary language, so I'm used to the mistakes.
<K-Ryan> It's always certain little things, you see the pattern after a while.
<jtholmes> tin, now copy it a keep it around for the next time
<tin> also, note that ctrl+alt+keypad-plus and -minus  cycle through the dimensions in the modes line
<tin> useful for wuickly testing screen sizes and refreshes if you know the list order
<ronnie> Jucato: i should be able to set permissions in the root browser, but its just saying there was an error
<ronnie> Jucato: thanks for the help, appreciate it, but i give up for tonight
<Jucato> ronnie: I think you need to add a proper entry in /etc/fstab for it
<Jucato> that is, if you want to always mount it like that
<ronnie> Jucato: i guess I'm just assuming that there was a GUI way to do everything
<Jucato> ronnie: there is.
<ronnie> Jucato: but really, the common-sense solution to these issues is just to never give a permissino error - just ask for a pword instead
<Jucato> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Disk & Filesystem
<ronnie> Jucato: thats how i mounted it
<Jucato> ronnie: I meant giving the mount the proper permissions/options to be readable by regular users
<Jucato> mounting is one thing. properly mounting it with the needed options is another :)
<ronnie> Jucato: how would i do that from Disk and Filesystem, can't find an easy way
<ronnie> Jucato: anyway, thanks man, gotta run
<lunar-raven> !dansguardian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dansguardian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> I'm not on Kubuntu right now, so I can't give the exact steps. But there should be some options there
<Carutsu> is anyone aware if you can install the screensaver for boinc?
<Jucato> !find boinc
<ubotu> Found: boinc-app-seti, boinc-client, boinc-dev, boinc-manager, kboincspy (and 1 others)
<evil-rhino> anyone know a good front-end for cdparanoia and flac/lame?
<Jucato> Carutsu: maybe one of those apps ^^^
<Jucato> evil-rhino: ripping audio cd's?
<xaero> Does anyone know why aticonfig doesn't work?
<Carutsu> Jucato: ok
<evil-rhino> Jucato: yeah, but i want something that'll do a good, accurate job.
<Jucato> !rip | evil-rhino
<ubotu> evil-rhino: To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<evil-rhino> wooo, go konqueror
<Jucato> konqueror, k3b, and kaudiocreator all seem to do it well
<Tm_T> Konqueror <3
<Jucato> I'm just not sure which of them uses cdparanoia
<Jucato> hi Tm_T :)
* Jucato suddenly craves for cake
<Tm_T> morning :)
<Carutsu> Jucato evil-rhino: or you can use K3B which can do it too
<Noldoaran> I have a screen resolution problem.  I looked at the howto, but still can't get it too work. I want my resolution to be 1280x1024, but my choices (in KDE's systemsettings) are ..., 1280x768, 1280x800, and 1280x1280. Any Ideas how I can fix it?
<Jucato> Carutsu: hm.. I mentioned that :)
<Carutsu> Jucato: oops i missed it
<Noldoaran> here's my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19885/
<Carutsu> Noldoaran: have you tried 915resolution ?
<Noldoaran> yes
<Carutsu> Noldoaran: mmm, already rebooted?
<reya276> I was able to install the libdvdcss2 package but when I load a DVD movie it does not start
<Noldoaran> Carutsu: yes
<Carutsu> Noldoaran: it exceeds my scope, XD
<Spamking> Hey, I'm trying to install Linux for the first time, and I want to dual-boot with windows, at least for now. How do I set up a partition on step 4 of the install process?
<Carutsu> !dual booth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual booth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carutsu> mm, there is a howto somewhere
<Noldoaran> Carutsu: I got it to work once from the feisty liveCD, and copyed that xorg.conf to my hard drive, but I can't get it to work when I boot from my hard drive
<Carutsu> but basically you must make another partition
<jtt> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Carutsu> jtt: thx
<Spamking> ty
<dsmith_> when I look at my rot directory. I see /home, /0755 and /media
<jtt> Carutsu, ok
<Carutsu> oops my poor english at work
<dsmith_> is that normal for 0755?
<dogatemycomputer> Noldoaran: have you tried the ati control panel?
<dogatemycomputer> Noldoaran: I think its fglrx-control ?
<Noldoaran> dogatemycomputer: no, but I don't have an ATI card, I have an intel chipset built-into the motherboard
<dogatemycomputer> Noldoaran: i'm sorry.. :(   Intel is usually the best so i'm not sure what the problem could be.  I don't know enough about Intel.
<dogatemycomputer> Noldoaran: be patient though.. someone is bound to be around to help!
<Noldoaran> thanks anyway
<Spamking> Um... the install program just froze at step 5...
<hakaisou> what is the command for editing your active sound card?
<Noldoaran> I didn't have this problem before I switched monitors.. (My old CRT died, so I got a new LCD)
<hakaisou> it's like asound something
<jtt> Spamking, do you have free space to create a 2 linux partitions  one for linux and one for swap
<Carutsu> Noldoaran:  may be is the monitor detection then
<hakaisou> what is the command for editing your active sound card?
<hakaisou> what is the command for editing your active sound card?
<hakaisou> it's like asound something
<hakaisou> sorry for the double post
<Spamking> Yes, that's been taken care of, but the ID field on the next step froze.
<Noldoaran> Carutsu: how do i fix that?
<jtt> asoundconf
<Spamking> jtt: do I just try to cancel and restart the install?
<jtt> Spamking, sure wont hurt anything
<jtt> Spamking, you did boot from live cd correct
<Spamking> jtt: yeah
<Spamking> but the process won't end...
<jtt> then killing it wont hurt a thing
<dsmith_> !ivman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ivman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jtt> Spamking, yes seen that before probably lost looking 4 free space to put linux
<Spamking> jtt: is there a task-manager equivalent way to tend the program? (sorry, I'm kind of a newb)
<Carutsu> Noldoaran: no clue at all, but once i had a problem, this is a laptop, and when i plugged the other monitor it kept going into that resolution
<Carutsu> had to reinstal Xorg
<jtt> Spamking,  try typing  CNTL +C
<hakaisou> what is the command for editing your active sound card?
<hakaisou> it's like asound something
<jtt> hakaisou, asoundconf
<Spamking> jtt: wait, type that where?
<Noldoaran> Carutsu: apt-get reinstall xserver-xorg??? Is that the right command?
<jtt> Spamking,  just  press  CNTL  hold it down and  press the letter c
<stdin> Noldoaran, Carutsu: apt-get --reinstall install (Package)
<hakaisou> thanks, I figured it out.
* hakaisou goes and plays WoW
<Carutsu> Noldoaran: nop
<Spamking> jtt: wait, the copy command? what? control-c for me is the shortcut to copy...
<Carutsu> Noldoaran: well err, let me find out
<Noldoaran> ok
<jtt> Spamking, no in Linux it is the kill command
<jtt> no=not
<Spamking> doesn't seem to be working...
<Noldoaran> jtt: technically it's sigterm not sigkill
<jtt> Spamking, then soft reboot to live cd
<Spamking> Ok. thanks.
<jtt> Noldoaran, correct
<Carutsu> Noldoaran: sorry i used Adept, can anybody tell me how to reinstall with apt-get?
<stdin> Noldoaran, Carutsu: apt-get --reinstall install (Package)
<Carutsu> thank you stdin
<tin> if you're using Konsole, ctrl+c is NOT "copy"
<tin> you have to use the edit menu manually
<tin> or if you just highlight it, you can use the middle mouse button to paste it somewhere else
<Carutsu> shift ins is paste
<tin> of course, the fact that the the middle mouse clipboard isn't related to the cltr+c/shift+ins clipboard is lame
<Noldoaran> ok, I'll try to reinstall xorg.. bbl
<LordDaVista> Hi everyone
<dogatemycomputer> DaVista?
<LordDaVista> yup
<dogatemycomputer> ok.. just making sure *rubbing eyes*
<lettuce> hello
<Carutsu> dogatemycomputer: XD
<Carutsu> I hope is his last name, i'm prying
<mrkris> hiya. w/ the recent updates made available, anyone notice any issues with system freezes?
<jtt> mrkris, how recent  one day one week ??
<mrkris> past 3 days
<mrkris> i have just noticed my system is staggeringly slow, and will eventually freeze. i have ZERO rogue processes. 2gb ram free, and more than enough CPU
<jtt> mrkris, i havent upgraded my feisty in 5-6 days so cant tell you
<mrkris> damn, it's fucked my shit up :D
<jtt> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mrkris> this is a family channel? :D
* mrkris puts on "Full House" and eats some popcorn
<stdin> mrkris: "family friendly" yes
<mrkris> sorry, our families must be different. mine talk bad and touch me in funny places
* mrkris shrugs
<jtt> mrkris, maybe you should put on  full house and eat some crow :)
<mrkris> O_O
<Carutsu> eat crow?
<Carutsu> may be it's me but crows arent those black birds?
<jtt> Carutsu, an American euphamism
<Carutsu> jtt: i see
<nbcb> i need some help on raid.. i hear a beep sound from my server
<jtt> Carutsu, yes those black birds :)
<nbcb> and i think one of the disk (total 5 disk) is down
<nbcb> what's the command to check?
<mrkris> brb
<lettuce> I'm trying to delete some lines of text from /etc/fstab but I can't. I have it opened up in kate, how do i save the changes?
<rikanferal> Does anyone know why Swiftfox won't accept my system widget themes when Firefox does?
<Noldoaran> Carutsu: no luck
<Carutsu> Noldoaran: mm, bad to hear
<Noldoaran> Carutsu: do I have to reboot the whole system after reinstalling?
<Noldoaran> perhaps I should try that
<Carutsu> Noldoaran: well i did
<Carutsu> you just killed X?
<Noldoaran> yes, and kdm
<lettuce>  I'm trying to delete some lines of text from /etc/fstab but I can't. I have it opened up in kate, how do i save the changes?
<Carutsu> if that doesnt work why dont you try reinstlling?
<Minataku> lettuce: Kate is a GUI editor?
<Jucato> Minataku: gui text editor
<Noldoaran> (kdm would resurect X if i didn't kill kdm too)
<lettuce> no, text
<Minataku> You know what I mean
<Noldoaran> Carutsu: reinstalling everything?
<Jucato> lettuce: you need to run Kate with admin privileges. kdesu kate
* Minataku sighs
<lettuce> thank you
<Carutsu> Noldoaran: I would give it a shoot
<nbcb> what's the command to check how many disks i have? fdisk -l ?
<Carutsu> Noldoaran: but first try reboting, then try booting into a live cd
<Carutsu> Noldoaran: that's what I would do
<nbcb> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<stdin> nbcb: yeah, but you'll probably need to use sudo with it
<Jucato> nbcb: that shows you how many partitions you have, but yeah. (sudo fdisk -l)
<nbcb> Disk /dev/sda: 1999.3 GB, 1999307276288 bytes
<Noldoaran> Carutsu: ok, I'll give it a shot tomarrow..
<nbcb> but i have 5 disk how do i look at the rest?
<Carutsu>  /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2,/dev/sda3...
<nbcb> that's partition
<stdin> ls /dev/(s|h)d[a-z] 
<stdin> opps, no, it's: ls /dev/[h,s] d[a-z] 
<Carutsu> nbcb: wow, 2 mistakes in an hour I'm getting better at those
<Carutsu> hey btw it changed from Edgy, werent those caled hda.... nevermind i get it sda is partition hda is phisical disks?
<Carutsu> right?
<stdin> Carutsu: no
<nbcb> yeah i only have sda1,2,3 and hda.. but i think i have 5 disks in raid
<Carutsu> stdin 3 in a row
<stdin> Carutsu: sda = scsi, hda = IDE
<Carutsu> stdi!sda
<jtt> Carutsu, alan cox rewrote the drivers and all disks will be be known as  sdX
<stdin> * some odd/old devices will still be hd?
<stdin> ? = a letter
<jtt> stdin, true
<jtt> Carutsu, they dont allow perfect people on this channel so you are amongst good company
<stdin> what?? I'd better leave then :P
<jtt> stdin, me first
<lettuce> I need to set the permissions of a partition to view and modify content. I can't because of these damn root user permision things. How do I make it so that I can use my partitions freely?
<ses1959_> question about the place that you can set default programs to open like open office is now and i want kword
<no-s0und> i don't have sound with kubuntu .. i have sound blaster live 5.1 card
<dragonfly7> I am trying to set up something to play a sound automatically. Does anyone know how to play an audio file from the command line?
<nbcb> !mdadm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> lettuce: you don't set the permissions of the partition, just the filesystem
<lettuce> well then ok the file system
<stdin> dragonfly7: try aplay sound-file.ogg
<jtt> lettuce, are you frustrated with the sudo command
<dragonfly7> stdin: Thank you.
<jtt> lettuce, i am being polite with that question dont take offense
<no-s0und> i can't see the root folder when browsing .. they are ennabled = false like usr and etc ...
<lettuce> I'm just frusterated that after mounting my partitions that the default it read-only
<Monkey_kid> which is easier to use, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ses1959_> found it the place is system setting
<stdin> lettuce: you do that with mount, eg mount /dev/sda3 /mymount -o fmask=111,dmask=000
<rikanferal> Monkey_kid: Ubuntu has easier documentation for newbies
<stdin> lettuce: that would allow any user to read/write
<stdin> !hidden | no-s0und
<ubotu> no-s0und: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<rikanferal> Monkey_kid: Until you learn enough to translate Gnome oriented guides to KDE, just use Ubuntu
<Monkey_kid> so it'd be a better idea to take kubuntu off and install ubuntu when i get it in the mail?
<rikanferal> Monkey_kid: You can convert a Kubuntu install to an Ubuntu install without reinstalling
<Monkey_kid> k
<rikanferal> Kubuntu and Ubuntu are KDE and Gnome (respectively), with a different collection of applications.
<rikanferal> But there's a lot of overlap, the same kernel, etc
<Monkey_kid> and another thing..i've got windows xp on this pc as well...ad i found about a week ago i was missing about 4gb on my hd with xp
<stdin> * different selection of _default_ applications
<stratman4300_> anyone out there running gutsy yet???
<rikanferal> Monkey_kid: Missing...?
<Monkey_kid> completely missing
<rikanferal> As in you can't see it with QTparted/
<Monkey_kid> i had 28gb total space, and now its about 23gb
<Monkey_kid> no, i can't see it while on xp
<rikanferal> Did you shrink the partition?
<rikanferal> Run QTparted and take another look
<Monkey_kid> the 23gb hd has xp, and the other 4gb hd has kubuntu
<lettuce> how do i set the permisions to read and write if I've already mounted the partition?
<rikanferal> I wouldn't put it past XP to misreport the total HD space available
<rikanferal> lettuce: You need to edit the /etc/fstab file
<Monkey_kid> its always said 28 before
<tin> lettuce: you can unmount it and then mount it rw
<tin> or use the remount option
<ubuntu> somone please help, I just installed "Ubuntu" on top of my XP and when i reboot I get "grub error 17".  I looked online to see grub is not properly setup, I tried using "grub shell" and it failed to change anything, i also tried "grub-install" after i mount /boot partition.  Any help be much appreciated
<stdin> lettuce: use "mount /mount/point -o remount,fmask=111,dmask=000"
<rikanferal> Monkey_kid: Check it in QTparted anyway :). It may well show you what's up.
<Monkey_kid> i can't seem to find it
<rikanferal> Monkey_kid: Type "sudo apt-get install qtparted" in the terminal
<Monkey_kid> run?
<rikanferal> Konsole.
<n00bGrubber> "ubuntu" is know known as n00bGrubber [appologise] 
<rikanferal> If you're in Kubuntu it should be under System in your menu
<Monkey_kid> couldn't find it :s
<Monkey_kid> i mean konsole didn't find qparted
<Monkey_kid> ohh nvm
<rikanferal> qtparted, not qparted
<Monkey_kid> sorry
<rikanferal> Np :)
<Monkey_kid> it foundd it now
<Gata> hi somebody want tro talk with me
<rikanferal> Did it install?
<Monkey_kid> its installing now
<n00bGrubber> I have tried "grub find /boot/grub/stage1" and it says file not found :(
<rikanferal> n00bGrubber: Have you run "sudo update-grub" ?
<n00bGrubber> i did "mount /dev/hda3 /boot" and still no luck :(
<n00bGrubber> all with sudo yes
<n00bGrubber> yes i have
<n00bGrubber> o no sorry
<Gata> i wold like to fix my web in the konqueros of linux
<rikanferal> Did you install with a /boot partition, or all on the one?
<rikanferal> Gata: Konqueror uses KHTML - like Safari
<Gata> any body speak spanish here
<stdin> !es | Gata
<ubotu> Gata: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rikanferal> Monkey_kid: When it installs, run it and poke around. It's pretty obvious how to use it.
<Monkey_kid> k thanks :)
<Monkey_kid> it must be xp that can't recognise the 28gb, qtparted sees it as 28
<n00bGrubber> would sudo update-grub fix "grub error 17"?
<reya276> can anyone help me get beryl working, I already have it installed along with emerald, I just can't get the special effects or themes to show
<reya276> I even installed the XGL libs
<n00bGrubber> as using grub shell "find /boot/grub/stage1" fails
<n00bGrubber> reya276 "tried using "beryl-manager"?
<reya276> yes I'm in it right now, there is no apply button or anything like that
<rikanferal> Monkey_kid: Yeah. You've narrowed your problem down :)
<rikanferal> Is there unpartitioned space at the end of the HD, or is the NTFS partition 28?
<Monkey_kid> so there isn't much i can do about the 4-5gb missing on that hd ?
<Monkey_kid> uhh
<Monkey_kid> dunno
<Monkey_kid> ever since we got it, its been saying its 28gb
<Monkey_kid> about a week after installing kubuntu, it goes missing
<Monkey_kid> at first oi only wanted to install kubuntu for my other computer which has 64mb ram
<Monkey_kid> but i found that i can't start either with the linux hd removed
<rikanferal> Monkey_kid: Reinstall XP. I doubt Kubuntu had anything to do with this.
<reya276> anyone knows how to get Beryl working, showing the themes and effects
<rikanferal> Monkey_kid: Unless you reinstall the Windows Bootloader :)
<rikanferal> reya276: I've done it a few times
<stdin> Monkey_kid: XP won't "see" the kubuntu partition
<reya276> cool can you help me
<Monkey_kid> that would be another problem..i got my xp preinstalled
<Monkey_kid> so i don't have a disc
<stdin> reya276: help is in #ubuntu-effects
<rikanferal> Monkey_kid: You can probably DL a floppy that installs it from teh intarwebs - but I know nothing about Windows
<jtt> Monkey_kid, do you know how to use fdisk /dev/...
<Monkey_kid> and i got heaps of stuff i don't want deleted...and no removable storage big enough
<Monkey_kid> no i don't
<tin> Monkey_kid: does Parted say the DRIVE is 28 GB, or the XP partition is 28 GB?
<Alonea> jlilly: ok, well, I got it installed, got rid of the b0 error, but now I have a kernal trap. :(
<Monkey_kid> the drive
<tin> and this drive also has ubuntu on it?
<Monkey_kid> no
<jtt> Monkey_kid, got to this conversation late  are u booted on linus
<Monkey_kid> kubuntu is on a separate hd
<jtt> linus=linux
<Monkey_kid> i'm on linux
<jtt> Monkey_kid, what  drive  /dev/hdb  /dev/sdb  ??
<tin> how big does Parted say the XP partition is?
<hitmanWilly> jtt: more acurately, linus is a subset of linux :)
<rikanferal> tin: We just went over this :). The size it should be
<jtt> hitmanWilly, hello willy
<hitmanWilly> howdy
<Monkey_kid> i don't think you understand..
<Monkey_kid> the 28gb hd only has xp on it
<Monkey_kid> and i've got a separate 4gb hd that i installed linux on
<Monkey_kid> and i'm missing 4gb on the xp hd
<jtt> Monkey_kid, ok   fdisk  -l  /dev/XdXX   and see what the  cylinder list reports on the xp drive might tell you something
<tin> Monkey_kid: in Konsole, run 'parted' and use the 'print' command
<tin> paste that to us
<tin> http://rafb.net/paste <- paste it here
<Monkey_kid> fdisk is another program?
<Monkey_kid> or do i put that in konsole?
<jtt> tin, i dont believe parted lists the cylinders
<tin> Monkey_kid: don't mess with fdisk yet
<tin> it's very powerful and can break things
<dogatemycomputer> i prefer gparted
<dogatemycomputer> i don't particularly like qparted
<jtt> not the minus -l  option it only ready the drive table
<tin> jtt: no, but it'll show us the partition table. i just want to see what we're dealing with
<Monkey_kid> so do i enter that in konsole?
<tin> Monkey_kid: run 'parted /dev/hda', then 'print', then 'quit'
<tin> paste that to the site i posted
<baudthief> anyone know of a decent terminal emulator with ansi support? Need to talk to a device using serial, cutecom doesn't support ansi escape sequences
<tin> then do the same with 'parted /dev/hdb'
<tin> in Konsole, yes
<jtt> baudthief, minicom
<[Vista] HungryBee> hi
<[Vista] HungryBee> anybody into women
<jtt> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> !offtopic | [Vista] HungryBee
<ubotu> [Vista] HungryBee: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<baudthief> jtt: minicom appears to be modem specific (I dont want it to initialize or anything, just open the serial port and display output)
<[Vista] HungryBee> sorry to offend you gays.
<Jucato> [Vista] HungryBee: please be civil or leave the channel. this isn't a social chat channel
<[Vista] HungryBee> ok i have problem with kubuntu
<jtt> baudthief, yes you are correct :)
<lobster> anyone tried kubuntu on a fujitsu 3400 tablet pc?
<[Vista] HungryBee> it doesn't help me get women
<Monkey_kid> it doesn't seem to do anything
<tin> doesn't seem to?
<tin> what's the Konsole screen show?
<Monkey_kid> i type commands, and it does nothing
<[Vista] HungryBee> it shows 80 columns
<[Vista] HungryBee> Monkey_kid: have you tried su <enter> init 0
<Jucato> Monkey_kid: don't (not that it will work. but don't)
<jtt> baudthief, there was a console ouput function assiciated with capturing console output to another computer but the name of that function escapes me
<Monkey_kid> no i haven't
<Saied> Hi all
<tin> Monkey_kid: how can nothing happen?
<Monkey_kid> i'm so lost :s
<Saied> I have a question about language flags shown in taskbar
<jtt> baudthief, let me see if I can find it in my notes
<nbcb>  hear a loud sound from my machine (5 harddisk raid) ..and found out there's a disk that's faulty.. but the machine still able to boot up.. what should i do? replace the disk and rebuild? will there be any data lost?
<Saied> what is the location of image file flags in filesystem? (kubuntu 7.04)
<baudthief> jtt: thanks, appreciated
<Monkey_kid> for the first time it said permission denied, but nothing else after
<tin> Monkey_kid: you opened Konsole, typed 'parted /dev/hda' and hit enter and nothing happened?
<Saied> Is it in kdebase-data package ?
<Monkey_kid> it said permission denied
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(MuJ/#kubuntu) apt-get install package
<Tm_T> don't forget sudo
<prokarya88> it say permission denied. Are you root?
* Tm_T slaps MuJ 
<MuJ> sudo doesn't install anything
<Tm_T> MuJ: er?
<Yorokobi> The correct command is 'sudo apt-get install <packagename>'
<Tm_T> Yorokobi: exactly
<Jucato> MuJ: he won't be able to install anything without sudo
<MuJ> "correct"
<MuJ> of course he can
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* Jucato sighs
<Tm_T> MuJ: hi honey
<MuJ> hi
<Tm_T> want some invite?
<MuJ> sure
<MuJ> (irc nazi)
<Yorokobi> IRC Nationalist? Interesting concept.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*i=chryse@*.stnd.net]  by Tm_T
<prokarya88> it works now, but how can i see the list of games?
<Yorokobi> prokarya88: use a package manager (adept, synaptic, dselect)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*i=chryse@*.stnd.net]  by Tm_T
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> back to work ->
<prokarya88> i can't find where is the package manager? Is it suppose to be in system setting
<pag> prokarya88, kmenu -> system -> adept manager
<kinp> My wireless network will only work sometimes what can be wrong?
<prokarya88> thank you, i can see the list now
<kinp> KLauncher could not be reached via DCOP. What is this?
<kinp> #windows
<maass_> 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<maass_> hi
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kayku> Hi everybody! I have a question: When I save an e-mail, written with Kontakt-mail, then the the special german letters    look lilke garbage!
<kayku> Did someone have that problem before?
<kayku> problem solved, I tried coding West-European Iso...
<dreegon> hi
<dreegon> any one use wine here
<pag> !anyone | dreegon
<ubotu> dreegon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dreegon> having problams with wine says canot use direct drew
<dreegon> draw
<pag> dreegon, afaik wine's support for directX components isn't at the best possible level
<dreegon> is there any other way of running windows software on kubunto
<pag> dreegon, I'm not aware of any other free methods.
<dreegon> kk thanks
<prokarya88> one last question, is it possible to set auto logon like windows?
<jhutchins_lt> prokarya88: Yes, with kde.
<Shaezsche> how can i empty Root's trash? i dleted some stuff with sudo
<Yorokobi> Shaezsche: did you use 'sudo rm somefile' ??
<Shaezsche> no, i typed sudo konqueror
<Shaezsche> and deleted it
<dreegon> any one have a wmv or a good movie player for kubunto
<pag> Shaezsche, /root/.local/share/Thash (or something like that)
<jhutchins_lt> dreegon: mplayer or vlc
<dreegon> have you a link please
<pag> dreegon, sudo apt-get install mplayer  :)
<Shaezsche> ok i emtied .root/trash but it didnt free up space wtf
<purpleh> anyone had that problem with feisty ? the power manager always says that battery is fully charged, even if it isn't - and it does not charge
<Shaezsche> nm
<Shaezsche> fixed it
<Shaezsche> how can i view the results of my last fsck
<dreegon> <pag> Couldn't find package mplayer
<Shaezsche> i think it died with exit status 1, and had 32% non-contiguous
<pag> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 3966 kB, installed size 10000 kB
<pag> dreegon, do you have multiverse enabled?
<rizoma> hi i've installed compiz everything it's ok but, how i can get it at login menu?
<dreegon> have no idea new to this
<pag> !multiverse | dreegon
<ubotu> dreegon: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pag> rizoma, what do you mean? You want it to start at the same time with KDE?
<rizoma> yes or i can choose something and not in the terminal
<rizoma> (sorry 4 my bad english)
<Yorokobi> !autostart | rizoma
<ubotu> rizoma: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<rizoma> pag:  another question, i've something to specify to compiz?, sometimes windowdecoration crash!...
<sgaglione> anyone running kubuntu feisty on a dell gx620?
<sgaglione> or is anyone having issues with powerdowns or restarts?
<sgaglione> my system freezes on shutown and restarts, goes to a blank screen and stays there
<pag> rizoma, pardon? Your window decoration crashes and you want to know, if there's some setting that can prevent it? If that's the case, then sorry, I don't know
<rizoma> pag: thanks for the help
<rizoma> :)
<sgaglione_> anyone having shutdown and restart issues?
<sgaglione_> like frozen screens?
<Solifugus> What packages should I install to get the apache/php so I can do local web development?
<Solifugus> Also.. getting a normal compiler chain looks perplexing..
<Yorokobi> !lamp | Solifugus
<ubotu> Solifugus: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dreegon> k pag think thats all done
<Solifugus> Yorokobi: tanks!
<sgaglione_> anyone with powerdown or restart issues?
<atidem_> ciao
<edgy> Hi, my terminal doesn't beep in feisy, any hint how can I make it beep? I also installed beep and it's not working too
<rizoma> someone use compiz?
<venik> my kicker died again-- last time I had to re-install kubuntu!
<rizoma> kicker?
<venik> I uninstalled and re-intalled it, but it is still dead, or at least hiding
<rizoma> what is a kicker?
<pag> rizoma, panel :)
<venik> the panel at the bottom of the screen, where the running programs are shown
<rizoma> ghghg
<rizoma> sorry
<venik> I think this is a known bug
<vbgunz> whats the difference between kghostview and kpdf?
<venik> but what do I do to unhide it?
<pag> venik, open kcontrol (via alt+f2) desktop->panels->hiding
<venik> can you be a little more specific?
<venik> I have konsole open
<pag> venik, type "kcontrol" (without quotation marks)
<edgy> Hi, Konsole doesn't beep thought I set the settings -> bell -> system bell, what's wrong please?
<venik> It was not installed-- I am installing it
<venik> installed
<venik> OK-- I think I can fix it now
<venik> thanks
<venik> when will they fix this bug?????????????
<nbcb> need help on aacraid module.. is there any apps that comes with it?
<pag> venik, what bug?
<kubuntian> guys, do you know an IRC channel about MATLAB? i need some real time help and i don't know where to go
<musaddi> I have RAID configured on my system. Can I install kubuntu Feisty on it? I have K8M800 chipset(MSI K8M neo-V)
<venik> I lost the very nice SystemSetting menu...
<venik> now I have only the verbose version, without the icons
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I've been trying to just use my wireless connection.  While I did edit my /etc/network/interfaces to reflect this it doesn't connect when I start up, and I have to manually configure it with iwconfig.  I don't exactly know what the problem is.  It could be that the line in the "interface" file for the key doesn't specifiy an "open" key, but I don't know for sure.
<kwazar> hello!!! ))
<kwazar> Russian zdes est? :)
<pag> !ru | kwazar
<ubotu> kwazar:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<compilerwriter> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kwazar> yo
<compilerwriter> Is there a list of languages availiable from the bot?
<compilerwriter> ubotu languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> ubotu what do you know?
<pag> compilerwriter, almost any countrycode will do
<compilerwriter> !us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> ping
<compilerwriter> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Yorokobi> compilerwriter: if you're going to play with the bot, please use /msg ubotu <query>
<compilerwriter> yorkobi sorry just needed a bit of whimsy
<compilerwriter> !XDMCP
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<yanick> excuse me people can someone tell me how to access my Kernel config file?
<Sanne> yanick: it should be in /boot
<yanick> i'll go check it out thanks
<Sanne> yanick: you're welcome
<kekos> does anyone use virtual box?
<kekos> i have a prob
<angeldarkholme> hi guys...could you please help me with this:
<mishon> 
<angeldarkholme> I downloaded an installed netbeans for kubuntu
<angeldarkholme> from synaptic
<pag> !ru | mishon
<ubotu> mishon:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<angeldarkholme> I downloaded the .tgz file required and i put it in the /temp directory as needed
<angeldarkholme> but now...if I try to run netbeans
<pag> kekos, what kind of problem?
<angeldarkholme> i can't see anything....
<angeldarkholme> the window is completely gray
<angeldarkholme> it looks like netbeans is working but the window is gray
<angeldarkholme> so i cant see anything....menus and so on
<angeldarkholme> its just a gray window
<laca__> Hello... can someone tell me, what it depends on whether KNetworkManager lists networks or not? Mine, if i click it, no longer lists them, i just see Manual Configuration..., Options, Help, Quit menu items
<Yorokobi> angeldarkholme: I had that problem when I was using Beryl & Java WS applications.
<angeldarkholme> so...i have to turn of beryl?
<Yorokobi> angeldarkholme: if you're using Beryl, yeah.
<laca__> ...while wireless net does work.
<angeldarkholme> mmm interesting stuff...
<angeldarkholme> you were right
<angeldarkholme> so...do you know if there's a way to use both at the same time?
<Yorokobi> I do not. I haven't looked into the problem very closely.
<angeldarkholme> mmm
<angeldarkholme> oncee with netbens open i can run beryl again
<angeldarkholme> and it works ok
<angeldarkholme> well thanks a lot
<cabled_> any ideas how to fix my keyboard not working problem? i found this with midnight commander > !platform-i8042-serio0-event-kbd this was in the main directory of the user the keyboards not working in
<yoyodncn> laca have you choose to connect to other wireless network?
<laca__> yoyodncn: i have not even that menu item
<Yorokobi> laca__: is your wifi device enabled in knetworkmanager?
<yanick> i'm trying yo install my graphic driver right now which is a pain in the butt. My Xorg is too recent (7.2)  thus is can't find ther proper directory when installing. The system is giving me a command line to overide that problem with that syntax:  X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install]       but that doesn't work :S   anyway this is how I tried writing the instruction:   X_VERSION=x720
<yanick> ./ati-driver-installer-8.36.5.run --install      anyone knows why this doesn't work?
<laca__> Yorokobi: sure, i'm on internet thru the wifi devide right now
<laca__> but i can't see it
<mariana> i need one program for a geodesic dome
<bhestir> kcontrol
<murali> hi all.. i'm a newbie..i'm doing a project that requires me to connect to the pc thro the gsm modem on my mobile phone.. i jus want to know hou to check if my data cable is working or not..
<murali> someone plz help me
<laca__> Yorokobi: sorry, i can see it, in "Manual configuration..." and yes, the wireless device is enabled
<sven_> www.nvidia.de
<maxcxam> #ubuntu
<laca__> Hello... can someone tell me, what it depends on whether KNetworkManager lists networks or not? Mine, if i click it, no longer lists them, i just see Manual Configuration..., Options, Help, Quit menu items
<maxcxam> give plz adress for ubuntu channel
<maxcxam> russian plz
<Yorokobi> !ru | maxcxam
<flohrian> hi
<ubotu> maxcxam:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<roadfish> how do I change the volume label of a FAT32 memory-card?
<ubuntu__> hi
<ubuntu__> i have a big trouble. I had problems booting my reiserfs partition, and automatic fsck was made, and it couldnt fix all the problems, so it suggested me to fdo a --rebuild-tree
<ubuntu__> i do it and it failed at 60% saying there may be a hardware falure with bad block
<ubuntu__> how can i recover the information in the partiton? its unmountable now
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> ?
<olimpico> hi
<olimpico> hi
<esben> ubuntu__: Try again? If the fsck cannot repair it, you are basically lost. I think namesys offers to recover your data for a fee, though
<gugaman> hello
<gugaman> my name is gugaman
<murali> hi all... on my system,it doesn seem to be showin the device manager window wen i click on it... wat could be the problem?
<gugaman> I can get extremely annoying
<gugaman> and hate all humans
<gugaman> monkeys are okay, but humans SUCK
<gugaman> they suck alot
<gugaman> like really bad
<olimpico> I want to know how to configure the order of soundcards, I have two and sometimes one is the first and sometimes the other.
<gugaman> and they are so....stupid
<gugaman> and like, just dumb....
<gugaman> Let's here it for all us monkeys
<esben> murali: Come again?
<gugaman> with furry brown hair
<gugaman> and pink whiskers
<gugaman> and orange bellies
<esben> murali: What do you click, exactly?
<gugaman> actually, humans don't suck, they stink
<gugaman> and they don't even have fur?
<Sanne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<gugaman> I mean, OMG they are so stupid
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-dc043601013d04e3]  by nixternal
* gugaman was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<gugman3> I'm sorry, but how to know better
<gugman3> I'm just a monkey
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %gugman3!*@*]  by nalioth
<dcorbin_> I installed Kubuntu.  Works fine.  I rsynced my home directory from my working gentoo/KDE box, replacing mine (I kept a backup).  No, I cannot login/startX.  Here's the output from startX: http://pastebin.ca/479232
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users]  by nalioth
* gugman3 was kicked off #kubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<dcorbin_> when I log in via kdm, there are no error in .xsession-errors.  Any ideas?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %gugman3!*@*]  by nalioth
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: errors are logged to /var/log/Xorg.?.log (where ? is usually 0)
<dcorbin_> Yorokobi: I don't see anything there that looks relevant that I don't see in my startx output/failure.
<dcorbin_> But I could paste it if you want it.
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: is your feisty computer using an ATI card? Try using the ati driver instead of fglrx and see if X starts.
<Solifugus> vi is really messed up on kubuntu.. Using arrow keys in edit mode throws a bunch of strange characters in..  and there is no colored characters by default...
<dcorbin_> No, I think it's NVidia GeForce.
<Solifugus> Anyone know how to fix the vi editor?
<dcorbin_> (And before I put changed the home directory stuff, it worked fine).
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: ah, there you go then. The pastebin indicates you're trying to use fglrx instead of nv or nvidia
<SlimeyPete> Solifugus: that's normal on Debian. Use Vim.
<SlimeyPete> hell, it happens on Solaris at work, too
<jason_> I wrote a shell script and made a soft link to ~/.kde/Autostart, but it isn't excuted on session startup.. any idea?
<murali> esben:i go to the menu,click on system and then click on device manager... n it doesn open the window
<dcorbin_> Yorokobi: would something in my home directory affect that?
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: My first guess is no but the error says yes.
<Solifugus> SlimeyPete: ok.. vim works better.. I will alias vi to vim (on other distros, vi is vim)
<Solifugus> SlimeyPete: Do you know how to turn the text coloring on?
<Yorokobi> Solifugus: :colorscheme <tab> to pick a theme
<esben> murali: I cannot see a device manager under system. Maybe my install is different. It isn't the device database you are talking about?
<Solifugus> Yorokobi: thanks
<dcorbin_> Yorokobi: I must be blind.  Can you show me which line says that?
<Yorokobi> Solifugus: you may want to copy the example vimrc from /usr/share/vim7.../.../.../whatever to ~/.vimrc as well
<dcorbin_> yonkeltron: I admit to also switching monitors, but they're both old Dells.
<rizoma> hi iv'e a problem installing gnome
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: I'm an idiot reading things in the error that don't exist. Never mind.
<dcorbin_> Yorokobi:  I admit to also switching monitors, but they're both old Dells.
<rizoma> someone can help me?
<dcorbin_> Yorokobi: Line #18 (and maybe #17) look a bit suspicious
<dcorbin_> (now)
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: you can ignore the wacom stuff
<rizoma> someone have installed gnome on kubuntu?????
<dcorbin_> So I figured.  Not sure why it put it there, but I'm concerned about the AIGLX line.
<OutoLumo> rizoma, what do you mean by "installing gnome"?
<olimpico> I want to know how to configure the order of soundcards, I have two and sometimes one is the first and sometimes the other.
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: you may want to rm/mv X specific hidden files from ~ until it starts working ... *shrug* I'm at a bit of a loss
<dcorbin_> Yorokobi. It started.  I removed a couple, but the sure look innocouous.
<OutoLumo> rizoma, if you want to install gnome on kubuntu, just install ubuntu-desktop.
<dcorbin_> Thanks
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: np. Which files did you delete?
<rizoma> OutoLumo: i've installed gnome to use for compiz and i can see it on my login that i've changed to gdm
<sparrw> software so big of a pain in the ass to support on the desktop that i would be willing to build a windows server if they released a server-client version...  thats sad.
<rizoma> can i recover my old kde?
<rizoma> to default?
<dcorbin_> ,xsession, .Xresources, .Xdefaults and .Xauthority
<ypsila> moin
<OutoLumo> rizoma, just log in kde from gdm and set that as default there.
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: thanks, I'll keep those in mind should anyone else run into a similar problem.
<ypsila> Riddell: ping
<dcorbin_> There's a GUI tool that can be used, I think, to configure your display resolutions. What is that?
<OutoLumo> rizoma, on the other hand, if you want to set kdm as your default login manager, there's another trick for that :-)
<rizoma> OutoLumo: ?where i can set it to default or how?
<Ace2016> rizoma: do you want kdm back?
<OutoLumo> rizoma, I don't remember, haven't used gdm in ages :-) Ask on #ubuntu :-)
<rizoma> Ace2016: yes, if i've installed worg files to gnome
<rizoma> gdm doest work i've only the login manager of gdm
<rizoma> ...
<mishon> hello!
<amnesiac_> hi folks i just finisched looking at hackers 2 story about kevin mitnick
<amnesiac_> guys the dude is brilliant
<ferronica> hi room
<amnesiac_> he tmske from be ??
<amnesiac_> hi ferronica
<ferronica> Can i use kubuntu in ubuntu
<amnesiac_> yes sure
<ferronica> right now i am using ubuntu GNOME 7.04
<amnesiac_> its with the shell gnime i believe
<ypsila> ah un belge
<amnesiac_> gnome sorry
<amnesiac_> qui
<ypsila> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ferronica> to install kubuntu i have to format HDD
<ypsila> amnesiac_: maybe a bit easier for you? :-)
<BluesKaj> Howdy ...was installing java and it stalled during the process, now apt is locked up ...I tried 'sudo dpkg --configure -a', but it doesn't finish the job. what's that other command so i can copy it to my CLI commands file and free up the pkg manager ?
<ferronica> i mean fresh install
<amnesiac_> no !netherladais
<amnesiac_> no fresh install possible
<ypsila> amnesiac_: netherlands you mean?
<amnesiac_> i tried it but dont now how 2
<ferronica> amnesiac: then how can i use KDE
<amnesiac_> ya sorry dude ypsila
<ferronica> amnesiac: in ubuntu 7.04
<OutoLumo> ferronica, ubuntu and kubuntu are really the same.
<ypsila> amnesiac_: no problem and by the way I am still female :-D
<ypsila> OutoLumo: no they are not really the same
<ferronica> OutoLumo: i think GUI is different
<amnesiac_> sorry ypsila as in Y chromoson hihih
<logixoul> hi guys. just installed feisty. it worked fine, but I went AFK for a few minutes and dad managed to break it apart :( somehow. now, when I boot, I'm sent into the sixth VT (the first X display) and when I go to VT1, login and type startx, I get "fatal server error: no screens found". I'm typing from bitch-x now. could anyone *please* help?
<OutoLumo> ferronica, just install kubuntu-desktop metapackage, it will pull the rest in.
<ypsila> amnesiac_: thats where the nick comes from :-)
<BluesKaj> gnome isn't for everyone , but kde seems to appeal to wider user group
<amnesiac_> i tought so
<BluesKaj> namely former windows ppl
<ferronica> OutoLumo: after that i can choose between GNOME and KDE from LOGIN
<ypsila> BluesKaj: depends to the country I would say, in Europe blue is "nicer"
<OutoLumo> ypsila, they use the same repository, and gnome and kde can be installed at the same time, so the only difference is the used desktop.
<amnesiac_> in my version off kubuntu is only the kde possible
<ypsila> OutoLumo: which is very important for most of our users in Germany
<BluesKaj> logixoul:  at the prompt: ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg '
<OutoLumo> ypsila, if I isntall both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, which do I have, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<amnesiac_> ya sudo apt-get install gnome
<OutoLumo> ferronica, yes :-)
<amnesiac_> orkde --*--
<ferronica> OutoLumo: can i install Kubuntu via CD
<ypsila> OutoLumo: the one I want :-D
<ricmik> Hello! Could anyone please take a look at this? I get a make error when trying to compile pcsc-lite.. http://paste.uni.cc/15336
<OutoLumo> amnesiac_, my version has as little gnome as possible... But I installed gimp, e.g.
<ypsila> ferronica: yes of course
<OutoLumo> ferronica, sure. I did that just two days ago.
<ypsila> OutoLumo: give me five, honestly I do have gnome and gimp
<OutoLumo> Or was it yesterday?
<ypsila> OutoLumo: bullshit: gaim and gimp
<ferronica> ypsila: i wanna use both
<ypsila> ferronica: then do so
<amnesiac_> its a testpage for apache ricmik??
<OutoLumo> ypsila, I do NOT have gnome. E.g. gconf.
<ypsila> OutoLumo: me not either
<ricmik> amnesiac_: huh?
<BluesKaj> so does anyone have the command handy to unlock adept or apt so i can copy it to my CLI commands file and free up the pkg manager ?
<ferronica> ypsila: is there any torrent to download kubuntu
<ypsila> ferronica: there should be loads of it
<amnesiac_> outolumo; you can install gnome shit on the kde thats np
<ferronica> ypsila: can you please give me one
<rizoma> hi
<rizoma> crash
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-torrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-torrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ypsila> ferronica: google for it? I never did it
<BluesKaj> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<jhutchins> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<OutoLumo> ypsila, gnome is a bunch of programs using a loose framework, KDE is a proper framework with a bunch of programs using it. You can use programs using both GNOME and KDE frameworks at the same time. All you do is waste some resources and break some integration :-)
<ricmik> amnesiac_: does this work? http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/479404
<BluesKaj> thx jhutchins, :)
<Raven301> My usb stick use to be /media/sda1 in feisty what is it assigned to??
<ypsila> OutoLumo: I am an old woman, I love KDE and I love *buntu :-)
<logixoul> BluesKaj, thanks a bunch dude! kde loads now. what could've caused the problem?
<amnesiac_> give me a min. ricnic!!
* OutoLumo has been using debian based distros since 2000...
<ricmik> amnesiac_: yup :)
<ypsila> mom tel
<OutoLumo> ypsila, I love KDE, like *buntu, but GNOME really gives me creeps.
<amnesiac_> my debian rules 1995 never paid a isp connection i my life
<amnesiac_> in mylive
<amnesiac_> 10 min offline now
<OutoLumo> ferronica, do you have ubuntu installed?
<BluesKaj> logixoul:  dunno , sometimes it's hard to pin down with X
<rizoma> i finded the soluction sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<logixoul> BluesKaj, thanks again
<OutoLumo> ferronica, because if you have, you don't really want to install kubuntu from CD...
<ypsila> OutoLumo: may I ask some personal questions?
<OutoLumo> ypsila, you may ask whatever you want, I may answer whatever I want :-)
<Raven301> Any idea where the usb pen drive is assigned to in /dev ??
<jhutchins> Raven301: have a look at dmesg or /var/log/messages, it should say.
<ferronica> OutoLumo: yes ubuntu installed
<ypsila> OutoLumo: ;-) you are in France, but your name seem something "finnish" to me - am I wrong?
<Raven301> ok jhutchins
<OutoLumo> ypsila, you are quite right. I'm a Finn currently living in Rouen, France.
<jhutchins> Raven301: You may want to unplug it and plug it in right before you look.
<ferronica> OutoLumo: how much time it will take to install KDE i got 256 Kbps ADSL connection
<amnesiac_> i will try 2 run it RICnic but you really have a .h file problem
<BluesKaj> so is yours ypsila...finnish looking , that is
<Raven301> ok jhutchins
<ypsila> OutoLumo: salut mon cher! vive la France! J'y habitait pendant 2 ans
<ypsila> BluesKaj: ???
<spritof> ??
<ricmik> amnesiac_: hmm .h-file? ;P
<ypsila> what is "finnish looking"
<BluesKaj> your name ypsila...looks Finnish
<OutoLumo> ferronica, hard to say... half on hour or something? But if you are running ubuntu and want to run kde, I suggest you just install kde from the ubuntu repository. That's the fastest and easiest way.
<jhutchins> ypsila: fair hair, long narrow nose, high forehead...
<ricmik> min rakastan *buntu
<ricmik> that's finnish looking
<amnesiac_> winscard_msg.h:50: error: PCSCLITE_MSG_KEY_LEN undeclared here (not in a function)
<ricmik> oh
<BluesKaj> mina rakastan suomalainen
<ricmik> hehe
<ricmik> ej
<OutoLumo> ypsila, Je a habite en Francaise pour 8 moin et je ne parle bien francaise...
<ypsila> blueyed_: :-D wrong, I was once told that eventually my y-chromosome might have a defect, thus I do not even have one
<ricmik> ei
<ypsila> OutoLumo: I see ;-) but french is difficult
<BluesKaj> just kidding ricmik, I'm in Canada
<amnesiac_> hahaha lolypsilla
<ferronica> OutoLumo: have you ever tried both gnome and KDE GUI in ubuntu
<ypsila> jhutchins: I do not have any specific nose
<OutoLumo> ypsila, unlike Finnish, which is easy. (Excluding morphology.)
<OutoLumo> ferronica, Yes, I think I did that last year...
<ypsila> OutoLumo: I teach languages since more than 30 years, and german and french are no fun at all
<OutoLumo> ypsila, as for my nick, it derives from particle physics.
<ypsila> OutoLumo: :-D
<jhutchins> Oh, I like german.  The only designed language!  very orderly and logical.
<ypsila> jhutchins: like french and a horror for all anglo-based beeings
<savetheWorld> german? designed?  bin, bist, ist ? nein!
<ypsila> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/bilder/events#
<OutoLumo> IMHO, French is a schitsophrenic language... There's one spoken and another written. And they are really two different languages.
<jhutchins> Yep.  That's what The Brothers Grimm were actually up to, codifying a single, central standard for the german language.
<ypsila> just for those who are interested to see who I am
<ypsila> jhutchins: where are you from?
<BluesKaj> heh, Quebec, we have what is called the 'language police'. English letters on advert signs must be a certain proportion smaller than the equivalent French lettering ...french fascism :)
<ricmik> amnesiac_: I just compiled an older version of pcsc-lite.. it seems to be ok
<jhutchins> Amerikaner.
<OutoLumo> ypsila, wow, you are good-looking :-)
<jhutchins> Had a few years of German in school.
<ypsila> BluesKaj: or canadian funniness?
<BluesKaj> ypsila: Quebec seperatist stupidity
<jhutchins> Unfortunately, it was pre-internet and I never got a chance to really use it, so it's pretty much atrophied and mixed in with the Spanish I never really learned.
<ypsila> OutoLumo: thx - I had a lot of surgery ;-)
<amnesiac_> an older ver ??? ricnic
<ricmik> amnesiac_: yes, 1.3.0
<OutoLumo> ypsila, you remind me of a Finnish friend of mine...
<jhutchins> The French are polite enough to quietly ignore my attempts to apply what I've learned from wine labels.
<ypsila> :-D
<amnesiac_> he thanks for the type i will try it out
<ypsila> languages are special
* ypsila loves languages but did a lot of hard work on it
<amnesiac_> ya languages as perl php java python c  and the rest off h
<amnesiac_> hihi
<ypsila> jhutchins: my french is almost perfect, but even they make simple mistakes, a foreigner would never think of
<ypsila> amnesiac_: what is the difference?
<OutoLumo> Finnish is a easy language: No consept for maskuline or feminine forms (in fact, for s/he there's only one word), no articles, no prepositions, no "to have" verb...
<amnesiac_> allmost nothing ther alllead 2 combine things
<ypsila> OutoLumo: what do you do in France?
<amnesiac_> hi cntb location ??
<OutoLumo> ypsila, Live :-) My wife is here as an exchange student (she studies translation, esp. French). I'm trying to write a book about Christianity...
<BluesKaj> OutoLumo: finnish is easy ? do spreak finnish ?
<ypsila> OutoLumo: oh, that sounds interesting
<jason_> I want to disable Artsd globally so that it's not going to start on any new user..  Is there a global config file for arts?
* ypsila would have loved to live in France before translating it
<OutoLumo> BluesKaj, as my mothertongue. Yes, I think it is very easy ;-)
<Raven301> jhutchins: thanks for the help
<HarleyQuine> yay :) wireless and ubuntu
<BluesKaj> no wonder ...suomalainen
<OutoLumo> BluesKaj, of course I don't have to learn by heart all those 22 deklinations of nouns...
<jhutchins> Raven301: Figure it out?
<dac_> hi...jisao
<BluesKaj> right, OutoLumo and how many cases ?
<Raven301> yes .. thanks :)
<amnesiac_> harleyquine ;wireless and kubuntu RULES!
<ypsila> HarleyQuine: what is you problem?
<HarleyQuine> I know :D it took me a few hours but.. it's finally working
* ypsila loves wireless
<HarleyQuine> no problem at all.. this is my first day with this linux and I'm just really happy I got the wireless working too
<OutoLumo> BluesKaj, 14 formal (15 with prolative), more than twenty grammatical, that re-use the formal. (Including accusative.)
<BluesKaj> <--- was born in Kaavi Finland , 63 yrs ago :) ...old retired Canadian now ...been in Canada since 1947
<amnesiac_> hihihii i h8cked over 300 wireless connections
<HarleyQuine> <--- live in Finland currently.. weird how I jump in at these points
<ypsila> BluesKaj: hey you are older than me!
<amnesiac_> the debian is strong people verry strong
<BluesKaj> yup
* OutoLumo still hasn't got wireless kubuntu on this laptop :-(
<dogatemycomputer> HarleyQuine: congrats!!
* ypsila recommends good hardware ;-)
<Tm_T> hmm
<HarleyQuine> thankyee.. I have a broadcom card so it was a bit iffy.. but.. finally.. now I can relax
* dogatemycomputer ROFL
<dogatemycomputer> HarleyQuine: did you use the internal drivers or the NDIS wrapper?
<Lynoure> I guess I better join #kubuntu-offtopic again, as I'm yet another Finn...
<amnesiac_> the hardware is nice yah
<OutoLumo> ypsila, I think that the problem is more with the settings and that Livebox...
* BluesKaj recommends if yer gonna do linux ...STAY AWAY FROM ATI !!
<HarleyQuine> ndis wrapper
<Tm_T> Lynoure: those crazy Finns, pfft
* Tm_T hides
<amnesiac_> ya try out the gtk for the ndis wrapper it nice 2
<OutoLumo> BluesKaj, sorry... ATI radeon XPress 1100... very unsupported :-(
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: I'm still quite happy with ATI Radeon X600... :)
* dogatemycomputer uses ATI
<HarleyQuine> hehehe, indeed.. am not finnish though, just live here.. and yeah they're nuts
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T
* ypsila does not like ndiswrapper
<Tm_T> hello :)
<dogatemycomputer> actually.. i had more trouble getting NVidia to work.. although I should probably try again as things have really improved over the last 6 months.
<amnesiac_> ATI damn i have trouble with the ATI
<HarleyQuine> I like anything that gets me online and encourages me to use linux
<ypsila> HarleyQuine: anyone anywhere is nuts
<amnesiac_> 3d Accsel and rendering
<ypsila> ati = always trouble installing ;-)
* ypsila kisses her nvidia
<dogatemycomputer> hahahahaha
<crazyrobot> do i have to completely quit beryl and restart it for the libwallpaper.so plugin to work?  because i've tried just reloading the window manager and it didn't work.
<BluesKaj> well, I 'm not and eye candy lover but I do like to watch tv on my pc ..and the ati tuner tvwonder pro is barely supported at all
<amnesiac_> hahaha lol nvidia rules
<ypsila> dogatemycomputer: didn't know that?
<dogatemycomputer> yeah..  I had alot of trouble getting the ATI binary to install and setup dual screen .. but the flgrx drivers actually work better for my needs.
<HarleyQuine> only every second sentence in that one made sense to me
<ypsila> wasn't it fglrx?
<amnesiac_> y-chromoson do you run beryll or xgl ??
* ypsila still has no y-chromosmes
<dogatemycomputer> ypsila: no..  ironically..
<amnesiac_> ya i run fglrx xserver-xorg shit
<HarleyQuine> second word even.. hmmm too much time in that terminal thingy me thinks
<dogatemycomputer> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<amnesiac_> hahaha lol
<Lynoure> Binary-only is easily trouble, no matter what device.
<BluesKaj> dogatemycomputer: I just want my google earth to work ...is that asking too much ...thank God for Alberto Milone and his Envy app ...works for me :)
* ypsila used to run xgl with dapper and beryl with edgy
<ypsila> beryl confused me
<HarleyQuine> google my balcony and you'll see me sitting here with my laptop..
<ypsila> the whobbling made me sick - physically
<dogatemycomputer> BluesKaj: isn't beryl still in beta?
<ypsila> dogatemycomputer: no!
<BluesKaj> no
<redfive> i want to upgrade my bios but i thinnk it will make the kernel panic
<dogatemycomputer> BluesKaj: sorry dude.. but as long as Microshaft owns the marketplace..   I think we should start charging for linux.. even a small amount.. so we can start funding these kinds of projects.
<amnesiac_> ya you go girl ,beryl is confusion at 1st degree
<ypsila> beryl is great, if you got the time to find out all features
<redfive> others sait windows reinstalled all drivers after bios update to linux would panic i think
<ypsila> dogatemycomputer: no problem: welcome to kubuntu-de ;-)
<amnesiac_> i now try looking glas or something like that
<BluesKaj> beryl isn't my kind of computing anyway ...it's just "window dressing"
<Lynoure> What, 0.2.0 is not considered beta?
<redfive> beryl ia a modders dream
<redfive> its likie windows blinds on steroids
<ypsila> BluesKaj: console rules
<ubuntu__> Hey guys, I need some urgent help .I know you probably hate questions like this though, but I'm on the kubuntu 6.06 live cd and i need to access some files on my windows partition
<ubuntu__> all the documentation ive seen online has been updated to 7.04
<cpk1> you can read ntfs no problem
<HarleyQuine> console.. is scary.. it's like it's waiting for you to type something sensible
<ubuntu__> so i'm sort of at a loss, i just need to grab a .doc file
<amnesiac_> hahaha here goes the windows shit
<ubuntu__> I am also terribly illiterate/ignorant in how to do so. Sorry :(
<LjL> amnesiac_, that !language wasn't a joke
<OutoLumo> ubuntu__, See from location "storage media"
<amnesiac_> you have 2 sudo mount /dev/ partion
<amnesiac_> etc
<amnesiac_> etc
<OutoLumo> ubuntu__, in konqueror /media
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu__: you should check /media for a list of mounted partition.. if Kubuntu can see them then they should show up there
<BluesKaj> ypsila:  I learned about pcs and apps using windows , so i still have a ntfs partition but spend 90% of my pc time on kubuntu ...but I'm still a CLI noob in many ways
<amnesiac_> ya sorry ljl
<OutoLumo> Under that you should have a readable windows partition.
<dogatemycomputer> hey.. can you mount an NTFS partition?  I know I can mount a fat32 partition but I haven't tried NTFS yet..
<LjL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubuntu__> i can see them in the Storage Media but I can't access them
<amnesiac_> i lett my self go some times
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<OutoLumo> dogatemycomputer,yes :)
<cpk1> ubuntu__: are you trying to move the .doc to a different storage device?
<BluesKaj> dogatemycomputer: "ntfs-3g" and "ntfs-config "
<ubuntu__> I just want to be able to access it and then upload it to a website for storage
<HarleyQuine> hmm guess I'll go snooze
<HarleyQuine> talk to ya'll later
<amnesiac_> snoos fine harely
<cpk1> you can mount ntfs no problem... you dont need extra tools for that
<ubuntu__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-80128df9c1c4215d74e3f016b5cd2c2352da247c this looks like what i should do?
<dogatemycomputer> too bad Windows can't be installed on ext3..  it would go a  long way torwards interoperatbility
<cpk1> ubuntu__: you said you can see the .doc but cant access it right?
<dogatemycomputer> i was just curious.   I don't use Winblowz anymore.
<ubuntu__> No, I can't see the .doc
<amnesiac_> and watch your permisions 2
<ubuntu__> I know it's in my 75G ntfs partition, but I can't acecss that partition
<ubuntu__> I recall doing this in the past and having to mount something (but keep in mind i'm on live cd)
<amnesiac_> hidden files !!
<amnesiac_> ya thats it live cd
<cpk1> ubuntu__: ok if its not mounted then do sudo fdisk -l to found out the dev point
<amnesiac_> i had the trouble to
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu__: step by step dude.. can you see the partition in /media ?
<shawn34> Does anyone know of a Dreamcast emulator for linux?
<ubuntu__> its /dev/sda1 that i need access to
<amnesiac_> probebly not daga
<cpk1> ubuntu__: ok then make a directory in /media ( you will need to use sudo) that you will mount to
<ubuntu__> Alright, and (don't hate me) but what is the terminal command for this?
<cpk1> sudo mkdir /media/somename
<cWolfe> mkdir
<cWolfe> :)
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu__: sudo mkdir -p /media/ntfspartition (or something like that)
<venik> can anyone tell me how to revive the very nice GUI appelette   SystemSettings?  I uninstalled kicker, and it disappeeared
<ubuntu__> Okay, that worked!
<ubuntu__> Now what's the command to mount?
<cpk1> once you do that then do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/nameoffolderImade
<logixoul> hi. is it possible to acquire root privileges (while working as a normal user) without entering a password?
<logixoul> (in feisty)
<vcef> hi
<logixoul> maybe if I add my user to group "root"?
<vcef> My DVD burner suddenly disappeard
<ubuntu__> Okay, now should I be able to "access" or at least move those fiels?\] 
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu__: did you get an error when trying to mount it?
<cpk1> ubuntu__: yes, but probably only root has permissions right now
<ubuntu__> i got no errors
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu__: did you do "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/NameOfTheFolder" ?
<ubuntu__> Yep
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu__: in that case.. if  you didn't get an error then you should be able to access the partition.. try it and let us know.
<ubuntu__> I need to be root to access it
<dogatemycomputer> is that the error you're receiving?
<ubuntu__> And I um... I don't remember how to traverse folders with terminal.
<ubuntu__> Yeah, when I try to go to it I don't have permission
<ubuntu__> oh, and thanks for your help dogatemycomputer and cpk1. You guys rock :)
<dogatemycomputer> if so then I think its "sudo chown yourusername:users /media/thenameyougaveit"
<ubuntu__> chown? ....teehee.
<ypsila> re
<LjL> logixoul: err... then what's the point of having a non-root user to start with?
<ypsila> Riddell: ping
<dogatemycomputer> chown to take ownership.. you may need to use the -R or -r (can't remember) to take ownership of the subfolders.  that could take a while so be patient.
<ubuntu__> "clams:users": invalid user
<logixoul> LjL: well, for one thing, I want to have several accounts - one for me and one for my parents.
<cpk1> or, you can just run around in terminal as root =P
<ubuntu__> this is a live CD, maybe that is having an effect?
<cpk1> I usually do that since I'm lazy
<ubuntu__> Whats the command to copy a file then?
<cpk1> cp
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu__: the live CD should still allow you to take ownership .. although I think the live CD uses another username..  someone else should be able to answer that queston?
<LjL> logixoul: i think it's possible to set up "sudo" not to ask for a password. i'd very strongly recommend against it, but whatever floats your boat...
<dogatemycomputer> command to copy a file is "cp" ..  -r for recursive and -v for verbose..
<dogatemycomputer> cp -rv source destination
<ubuntu__> It was ubuntu :)
<logixoul> LjL: ok, thanks. I'll look for info on making kdesu passwordless...
<ubuntu__> Bah, but I still don't have access rights >_>
<ubuntu__> How do I move into a folder as sudo?
<ubuntu__> When I try "cd /media/ntfspartition" permission denied
<ubuntu__> but when I do "sudo cd /media/ntfspartition" it says command not found
<cpk1> ubuntu__: try su -
<cpk1> ubuntu__: otherwise sudo bash will be fine
<arska> Is there any way to kontrol what is the starting order of the applications when a user logs on ?
<venik> what is the meaning of this warning:
<venik> libpng warning: Ignoring gAMA chunk with gamma=0
<venik> libpng warning: Invalid cHRM white point
<ubuntu__> sudo bash cd /media/ntfspartition/
<ubuntu__> what is wrong with that line of command?
<cpk1> you just do sudo bash
<cpk1> it will start a root session then
<ubuntu__> ....oh.
<ubuntu__> >_>
<ubuntu__> Okay, file transfer to my /media/ folder was a success!
<dogatemycomputer> awesome!!
<ubuntu__> But, its still a locked file. How can I make it public?
<ubuntu__> It won't let me move/alter it etc.
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu__: sorry for taking off on you buddy.. work called..
<OutoLumo> ypsila, Do you happen to know if there is an electronic version of "Le Bon Usage" (Grevisse)?
<ubuntu__> no sweat, thanks for all your generous and quick help!
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu__: did you get it?
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu__: did you move the file?
<epimeth> hi guys... is it only possible to listen to one application at a time?  whenever I open amarok keeps telling me that the audio device is busy.... is that a problem with linux or my sound drivers?
<ubuntu__> I moved the file, yep
<ricmik> Have enyone ever managed to get a O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator to work?
<ubuntu__> And I think I just "chowned" it to me because now I can view it
<ubuntu__> hooray!
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu__: see.. you learned something new :)
<Cugel> Anyone else having 'package held back' for skype (doing apt-get upgrade)?
<ubuntu__> hehe yeah i did, and i saved my arse in the process.
<ubuntu__> Now I'm off to go and try to save my partition now that the important files are protected.... thanks for your help guys!
<ubuntu__> Hopefully you won't be hearing from me again ;P
<epimeth> Cugel: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cugel> epimeth: eh?
<ubuntu__> extra shout out to dogatemycomputer and cpk1
<epimeth> ubuntu__: come any time :-)
<BluesKaj> hmm, 'ntfs-3g' and 'ntfs-config' are programs that work as well , and one doesn't require root permission
<epimeth> Cugel: dist-upgrade instead of just upgrade
<epimeth> Cugel: it will upgrade held back packages as well
<Cugel> Ah.
<Cugel> Any idea why it's held back?
<david_> actually, the full difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade, is that dist upgrade also install new things if needed
<epimeth> Cugel: I think certain upgrades are held back until changes are finalized...
<cntb>        hi epimeth
<epimeth> Cugel: not sure tho
<Cugel> In this case it only installs skype, indeed.
<epimeth> cntb: ahoy
<Cugel> Thanks.
<epimeth> Cugel: no worries
<david_> if whatever package this one, depends on something new it wont' be upgraded
<Cugel> Now let's see if Skype still works ;-)
<cntb> !beryl
<epimeth> hah
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<epimeth> heh... I'm a bit annoyed at beryl... it doesn't exactly know how big windows are supposed to be :-)  when maximizing my windows, their sides bleed into the adjacent side of the cube... odd that
<cntb> what is the official beryl onfeisty support page ?
<epimeth> ummm... gimme a sec
<OutoLumo> Dang! While in gentoo, I got used to using bleeding edge stuff... Scribus 1.3.3 is only in Debian experimental...
<epimeth> cntb: not sure there is anything "official" for feisty yet... bottom line its apt-get install beryl
<cntb> k tyvm
<cntb> after upgrade  beryl mamager disappeared from menus
<epimeth> OutoLumo: you can add backports to your sources.list
<epimeth> cntb: I don't know anything about that... make sure your video drivers are correct as well...
<epimeth> cntb: also, install emerald-themes, I think....
<epimeth> cntb: if you need something I'll be back in like half an hour... I'm sure someone else will be here to help...
<OutoLumo> epimeth, and how is that going to help?
<cntb> got proprietary nvidia looks good only says problem retievinng glx   info  frrom XSERVER
<vlt|home> Hello. What's the name of the package I have to uninstall if I want to completely remove KDE?
<cox377> hey, i need some help guys
<epimeth> OutoLumo: you can get the "bleeding edge" software you were just talking about :-0
<cox377> basically, i've got a P3, 450mhz with 160gb
<cntb> where in system manager is choosing windows mamager >
<OutoLumo> vlt|home, using aptitude and trying to remove kdebase-bin should give you a hint...
<cntb> np   epimet
<cox377> i've installed ubuntu and i've rebooted and it says grub error 18, i tried usiong a maximum size for partition of 8gb and still getting problems.
<vlt|home> OutoLumo: Thank you.
<OutoLumo> epimeth, I mean this is SO bleeding edge that it's not even in the backport repository...
<epimeth> vlt|home: why would you want that?  just install whatever window manager you want and use that instead... not like any of us have a problem with hard drive space any more... :-)
<OutoLumo> epimeth, I mean, it only got accepted to the debian EXPERIMENTAL on monday. It's not even in Sid...
<dogatemycomputer> cox377: there is a string of commands used to repair grub..
<epimeth> OutoLumo: and for that we have the ability to compile stuff from source :-p   also, doesn't gentoo use apt as well?  just add *their* repos....
<cpk1> OutoLumo: nothing is stopping you from compiling
<vlt|home> epimeth: I don't use any wm on this machine and don't want megs of updates anymore for an unused bulk of software ;-)
<cox377> dogatemycomputer: have you got any pointers mate?
<dogatemycomputer> cox377: try searching for "ghost grub" or something like that..  it leads you to the same articles needed to repair your patition..
<cox377> dogatemycomputer: how do i run commands when i cant get past the grub?
<dogatemycomputer> cox377: let me look..
<OutoLumo> epimeth, Oh? And why do you think I switched FROM Gentoo?-)
<dogatemycomputer> cox377: do you have a liveCD?  can you even boot the live CD?
<cox377> dogatemycomputer: cheers mates, been trying to get this to work for like 4 hours and it's doing my head in lol
<epimeth> vlt|home: ohh.... you should have isntalled "command line only"... I think that the package is "kubuntu-desktop"
<epimeth> OutoLumo: afaik its really hard to install and configure? :-)
<cox377> dogatemycomputer: yes mate i can get the livecd fine, it all installs with out any probs
<dogatemycomputer> cox377: do you have a liveCD?  can you even boot the live CD?
<cox377> dogatemycomputer: its just when i go to boot
<vlt|home> epimeth: I installed more than 2 yrs. ago ... when I still needed kde ...
<epimeth> bbl guys... gotta run to my gran's
<OutoLumo> epimeth, I had it running for good. It just got sick and tired of compiling all the time... And one shiny day I realized it would be easier to install Kubuntu on this box (in the hope that it had recovered from the Dapper disaster) than update...
<epimeth> vlt|home: again, I think it's kubuntu-desktop... but I'm not sure....
<vlt|home> epimeth: removing "kubuntu-desktop" leaves a lot of broken packages. I think I'll have to remove them manually.
<dogatemycomputer> cox377: i'm still not sure about your answer.  i'm sorry. :-(  I need to know if you can boot the LiveCD so you can access the partition that you're trying to boot?  (weather you can boot from the failed partition is irrelevant)
<cox377> dogatemycomputer: mate are you getting my answers
<epimeth> OutoLumo: whelp... if you want bleeding edge stuff you're gonna have to compile.... hell, you should be glad you can even install stuff without compiling!  I remember how things *used* to be :-p  rpms not working and shit....
<cox377> i can boot from live cd fine
<dogatemycomputer> cox377: I just got that one..
<cox377> dogatemycomputer: sorry dude didn't mean to sound rude
<dogatemycomputer> cox377: then checkout this link:
<OutoLumo> epimeth, kubuntu-desktop has dependencies, and some of them might stay there as "ghosts" if even one is marked installed manually. Removing the ground - kdebase&kdelibs, pretty much does a cleansweep... :-)
<dogatemycomputer> cox377: http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<epimeth> OutoLumo: tell that to vlt|home :-)
<dogatemycomputer> cox377: that will walk you through repairing grub which should allow you to boot the partition.
<epimeth> bbl guys... this time for real!!!! stop msging me :-p
<vlt|home> OutoLumo: I'll try.
<OutoLumo> epimeth, I just used the newer version two weeks ago... And I'm not really ranting about old versions, just about me getting used to the new... :-)
<okay> hi
<OutoLumo> hi
<cox377> dogatemycomputer: many thanks dude
<jakub_> hi all, i have a problem with flash disk ... its not mine and it was used just under windows ... and now when i plugged it in my pc i found out thet although it was empty it behaves as if there were just 731MB free out of 4GB so i ask you for help ... is there some way how to format it and get some data larger than 731MB on it??? i am quite a noob... i tried fdisk but it gave me no partiation info what may be isn't any surprise
<dogatemycomputer> cox377: keep in mind that documentation was written for Fedora but it should get you where you want to go.  If you're not sure.. come back and ask.. well try to help!
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: can you get to KDE or GNOME gui?
<Ace2016> jakub_: are you sure its not a broken flash drive? have you ever filled it to the maz in windows?
<jakub_> I haven't personaly but my friend definately has
<dogatemycomputer> Ace2016: i've seen this before actually.  its just a corrupt partition table.  windows just ignores the corruption until you loose data.
<jakub_> I am in KUBUNTU now
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: can you boot KDE or GNOME on the machine?
<jakub_> ehm ... you mean my pc right? I am running ubuntu 7.04 is that sufficient?
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: then use adept to install GPARTED (and the associated libraries).  From there you can load GPARTED, select the disk and repartition/reformat it with whatever file system you awnt.  I would suggest fat32 so its readable by any machine but whatever suits ya..
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: does that make sense to you?
<jakub_> at the moment it does but who nows whats gonna happen during the process :) thank you i am gonna give it a try :)
<dogatemycomputer> well.. if you get hung up then let us know..
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: keep us posted..
<BluesKaj> Super Grub Live CD !
<BluesKaj> who uses fat32 anymore ...can't be that many W98 users around
<jakub_> Oh sorry I am not excelent in english as you may have already noticed ... and i did not pick the meaning of your last post for me
<cox377> mate, can i have that link again please, system is being **** *8*****
<cox377> someone mentioned about supergrub live cd?l
<BluesKaj> yes i cox377 , it restores the windows mbr
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: just let us know if it works or if you need anymore help.
<cox377> BluesKaj: lol not for my problems then
<jakub_> so far it seems OK ... i have installed it and i got it running ... but have not made new partiation yet
<jakub_> dogatemycomputer: ok first obstacle appeared
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: i'm listening..
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: what is the problem?
<jakub_> when i tried to run it in console some window poped up but there was everything diabled and one label told me NO DEVICE DETECTED
<jakub_> maybe i used bat command syntax
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: did you load it using "sudo gparted" ?  If that doesnt work then let me know.  I think you need root privlidges to mess with the file structure..
<jakub_> i got to parent directory of the directory the disk was mounted in and there i did "sudo gparted disk"
<OutoLumo> Where were udev configs for file permissions?
<jakub_> where disk is name of folder where the disk should be
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: i've usually just loaded gparted and let it detect everything on its own.
<willrjmarshall>  Does anyone know why installing firefox/thunderbird from outside the repositories means it won't pick up my QT themes and looks ugly.
<willrjmarshall> ?
<jakub_> ok i will try
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: I don't know what the ramnification for specifying the device..
<jakub_> hmmm there comes a problem ... now I see more than i have seen before but still just my HDDs
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, because they are not integrated with the kubuntu system?
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: Or with KDE in general. Do you have any idea how I might integrate them?
<BluesKaj> cox377,Super Grub also restores bootloaders of most OS,s
<jakub_> dogatemycomputer: sorry but i am not sure about the meaning of ramnification
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, I suggest becoming a package maintainer ;-)
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: it simply means that I don't know what the "results" will be if you specify the devicee
<willrjmarshall> I have a job already :/
<jakub_> sry it seam i have got it
<jakub_> *seems
<willrjmarshall> But if they can do it for the FF installs - so can I. If I can find out how
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: when you type "sudo fdisk -l" .. do you see the flashdrive listed?
<OutoLumo> IMHO, if I get something running from outside the main repository, I have reason to celebrate :-)
<willrjmarshall> I do do it all the time
<willrjmarshall> s'not too hard
<willrjmarshall> But often takes a tonne of fiddling
<jakub_> Yes
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, precisely.
<jakub_> dogatemycomputer: i have found the flash disk in gparted but i dont know how to manage the partiation
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: okay..  well..  let me install gparted so I can look too :)
<willrjmarshall> And now firefox won't let me change themes
<willrjmarshall> peachy
<jakub_> OK ... and thank you so much for your help
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, from where did you install it.
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: okay.. you select the device from the pulldown on the very top right.. correct?
<willrjmarshall> This version - the repositories
<willrjmarshall> It was changing themes just fine yesterday
<willrjmarshall> Aaand fixed
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: still there?
<jakub_> yeas
<jakub_> *yes
<jakub_> i have selected
<tikal26> anyone knows how to compile kdenlive from svn
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: can you see the partition list pulldown on the top right?
<OutoLumo> I understand that Firefox needs to be complied in a special way to allow it to follow qt themes. In addition debian has patched it, and probably ubuntu too. So to get an firefox installed from outside the repo you'd need to apply these patches at least.
<jakub_> ehm ... now i see a bar explaining the partiation setings and beneath it there is a list where one item is listed
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: All mozilla apps give me a specific error when they're not going to use QT themes
* willrjmarshall goes patch hunting
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, good news is, that these patches are publicaly available ;-) But at that point you are already only a step away from repacking the software, which is essentially what package maintainers do...
<willrjmarshall> I want Thunderbird 2, damnit!
<willrjmarshall> Well, yeah
<BluesKaj> it's a bitch to install
<willrjmarshall> But they've already decided they're not putting Thunderbird 2 in the repositories any time soon
<BluesKaj> broke on feisty
<willrjmarshall> Thunderbird?
<BluesKaj> yup
<jakub_> dogatemycomputer: did anything happen?
<willrjmarshall> I had it running last night
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: give me 3 minutes.. i'll be right back
<willrjmarshall> But it won't use my goram QT themes
<jakub_> ok np
<BluesKaj> that's also one of the reasons i've reverted to Edgy ...too much instability on Feisty on my setup
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: you should see the pulldown on the top right where you can select your device.  Below that should be a graphnical representation of the selected device.  Below the graphnical representation you should see a text list of all the devices/partitions on  your machine.
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: does that make sense?
<jakub_> Yes that is exactly what i have here
<willrjmarshall> BluesKaj: What issues are you having?
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, there might be a slight problem... TB2 isn't even in debian unstable, so the patches might need to be rewritten... Perhaps you should contact the maintainer? Good luck :-)
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: okay.. so.. what do you want to do?  did you want to delete the partition and recreate it so you have access to the full 4GB?
<jakub_> yes please
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: okay.. in the pulldown on the top right.. does it say 4GiB?
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: or something similar?
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: If I knew where to find the bugger :)
<jakub_> 3.81 but i think its ok
<jakub_> *GB
<BluesKaj> willrjmarshall, DRI (gotta have google earth) , ktorrent crashes, spdif audio out to my audio receiver in the tv room , to name a few
<jakub_> and it says that 3.10 of it is used
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/mail/icedove ; Alexander Sack is responsible for this Debian package. (Email given.)
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: good.. .. do you have everything backed up from the disk that you need?
<willrjmarshall> BluesKaj: I'm getting the ktorrent crashes too....
<jakub_> there is nothing important on it (there is supposed to be nothing)
<BluesKaj> willrjmarshall,  I wqs told there is a new version on the ktorrent site that's stable on feisty
<willrjmarshall> Why not install it?
<willrjmarshall> I install ktorrent from source to use Oink.me.uk
<BluesKaj> but I had already switched when I found out
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: do you see only one partition on the disk?
<jakub_> yes
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: if you right click on the pariition in the graphnical interface.. does it say delete or unmount?
<jakub_> it says unmount
<BluesKaj> but my main complaint is the poor support for ATI hardware which I'm stuck with for the time being
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: first.. try unmounting it by choosing UNMOUNT..
<dogatemycomputer> BluesKaj: call ATI's support team and complain..
<dogatemycomputer> BluesKaj:  you're a customer..
<willrjmarshall> BluesKaj: I was lucky enough to build this system with Linux in mind
<willrjmarshall> You are
<willrjmarshall> If they don't give you service they're a dead company.
<willrjmarshall> Except possible in the US, where people tolerate these things. Ah well.
<jakub_> done but some kind of triangular warning sign appeared next to the partiation info ... should i pay attention to it?
<BluesKaj> yeah dogatemycomputer, as if they give a damm
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: that's the point.  Just explain that the rest of the developed world is embracing NVidia right now and if they don't shape up.. their 900Million dollar per year loss will become permanent..
<willrjmarshall> Don't they have a legal obligation to provide you with service where you are?
<BluesKaj> ATI was a Canadian co til AMD bought them
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: if you don't care about the partition.. then.. no.
<jakub_> ok
<willrjmarshall> dogatemycomputer: I am so very glad I left the US ^__^
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: now..  click EDIT from the pulldown and chooose APPLY
<jakub_> now i have to use format > FAT32 i guess
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: i'm bugging my girlfriend to move to Europe.
<BluesKaj> now the support is just gonna be worse due to the contracts it had with intel are running out
<khb> hallo, oh it's an english channel
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: that would be my suggestion unless you're using it exclusively in a linux machine then ext3..
<willrjmarshall> dogatemycomputer: Which country?
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: I gave up windows so mine is ext3 ;)
<willrjmarshall> I'm NZ, myself
<dotz> Hey there.
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: does it matter :P
<dotz> How many of you, guys, use Baghira?
<khb> i need some help with installing an rt73 driver, after compiling the module everything fucks up and nothing works
<willrjmarshall> dogatemycomputer: Not France!
<willrjmarshall> France = bad right now
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: hahahahahahaha
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: I would suppose not :-)
<willrjmarshall> They elected a rabid fascist :/
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: i also want to spend some time in Japan..
<jakub_> i would do the same but it is flash disk of my friend and he wants me to get some DATA on it and he just wants to keep it in FAT32
<willrjmarshall> I have plans of that as well
<BluesKaj> France is OK to visit
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: i know.. its so sad too.. then again.. we somehow managed to elect GW.
<Lynoure> dogatemycomputer: If you think Europe is one single place culturally, consider again before moving... otherwise it will be a really major culture shock, no matter where you move.
<willrjmarshall> dogatemycomputer: Well...not really. You can hardly claim your elections are remotely unbiased..
<dogatemycomputer> Lynoure: i'm not that naive..  trust me.. we'll be traveling before we settled down..
<willrjmarshall> The corporate interests choose the pres unless the public get *really* POed in the US
<jakub_> it seems you have solved my problem ... thank you soooo much ... thank you
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: it was rigged. we all know it.  Too bad americans ar too comfortable to fight.  At least the french are passionte about their politics.
<dogatemycomputer> Lynoure: i'm not sure i can convince her to go..  but i'm trying.
<willrjmarshall> Rabid left to rapid right every 10 years.... That's passionate
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: glad I could help!  just an FYI..  qparted is an alternative to gparted but I think gparted works much better.
<willrjmarshall> I am in KDE and I still use gparted
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: you may want to screw around with qparted next time just for the experience..
<thefirstdude> could someone please tell me my ip?
<dogatemycomputer> thefirstdude: ifconfig
<dogatemycomputer> thefirstdude: did you just need the command or did you need a more detailed walkthrough?
<thefirstdude> I meant my external ip
<dogatemycomputer> ohhhh..
<Lynoure> thefirstdude: do /whois thefirstdude
<dogatemycomputer> http://www.whatismyip.com/
<BluesKaj> GParted forteh win!
<Lynoure> thefirstdude: then go to commandline and type   host thehostnameyousaw
<dogatemycomputer> BluesKaj: LOL
<jakub_> dogatemycomputer: this is one of those things i like on Linux ... so many people how do know what to do when in some difficulties
<dogatemycomputer> jakub_: we all have a common hatred for Microsoft.. or a love for linux.. i'm not sure which ;)
<willrjmarshall> jakub_: Each of about a hundred different ways
<willrjmarshall> dogatemycomputer: Both?
<jakub_> :) maybe even both :)
<willrjmarshall> Well, I've never used Windows in my life. I am proud of this.
<BluesKaj> it's raining here , so my yardwork is postponed for a day or so , hence, I 'm here
<willrjmarshall> Does anyone know much about skinning KDE?
<BluesKaj> willrjmarshall, PURIST!
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: i'm stuck with it right now for work.  If they get the sound issues resolved (ALSA) and better video support then i'll be unplugging my Windows machine permanently.
<willrjmarshall> BluesKaj: Afraid not. My father is a Linux/Mac user. Gave me a mac when I was 4..
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: my main machines at the office and at home are both kubuntu and my file server is suse..
<willrjmarshall> dogatemycomputer: What sound issues do you have?
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: trying to get good 7.1 surround sound..
<willrjmarshall> I only have the two machines - ubuntu and kubuntu
<BluesKaj> cool enuff willrjmarshall :)
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: mainly to play Unreal Tournament..
<willrjmarshall> dogatemycomputer: I had that problem. I had to move to speaker stacks :/
<willrjmarshall> But they're better than my 5.1s are
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: well.. it should be included by default.. and its something that i'm confident will eventually be resolved.  i'm personally starting to take some C++ classes next semester and i'm going to hopefully start participating in some QA OSS projects sometime late next year.
* willrjmarshall nods
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall:  i want to help give back to the community.
<willrjmarshall> So do I
<BluesKaj> dogatemycomputer, I'm piping the PCM / SPDIF audio to my Home Theater eceiver in the TV room...there are some tricks on alsa to get things working right tho
<willrjmarshall> Sadly, I only program in Rails.
<willrjmarshall> So I'm not much use
<BluesKaj> Ruby on rails
<willrjmarshall> Yup.
<jakub_> I have to go ... meet you soon ;)
<willrjmarshall> Not much use for inclusion in Ubuntu
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: honesty..  i don't even know what RAILS is..  let me look..
<OutoLumo> Stupid question... is there Feisty for amd64?
<OutoLumo> And if so, how do I know if I already have that installed?-)
<BluesKaj> dogatemycomputer, pls don't say that "I want to give back " stuff ...it's enuff to make me puke :)
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: Yes.
<dogatemycomputer> BluesKaj: well..  this stuff takes ALOT of time and effort..  its not like most distros just "happen"..
<willrjmarshall> And you know by trying to run a binary and failing :)
<dogatemycomputer> BluesKaj: although.. yes.. its a bit mushy.   Let me rephrase that..  I want to help linux take the desktop..
<willrjmarshall> dogatemycomputer: Amen
<K`zan> dogatemycomputer: It already is if the distros don't keep getting worse :)
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: The quickest way I can think of is to look in your sources file
<sybux> can someone help my reading dvd with kaffeine please ?
<willrjmarshall> And see what you're keyed too
<willrjmarshall> But no doubt there is a better way
<willrjmarshall> sybux: Sure. What's the problem?
<BluesKaj> too poltically correct ... hear these ppl on tv saying that meaningless crap all the time ..."contributing to the cause " is a good substitute :)
<willrjmarshall> K`zan: Worse?
<K`zan> willrjmarshall: In some ways, in some other better by the day.
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, I'm looking at my sources.list... But can't seem to figure....
<sybux> willrjmarshall: it doesn't read the dvd saying that no plugin was found
<BluesKaj> dogatemycomputer, what's the prob you have with alsa anyway ?
<dogatemycomputer> K`zan: well..  IMHO.. things are much better than they used to be in terms of usability and stability..
<willrjmarshall> sybux: You need libdvdcss
<K`zan> dogatemycomputer: Very true, for years I said all linux was good for was server work, but that has changed, but there ARE problems.
<willrjmarshall> type "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss" into the terminal
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, it only tells me: deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted etc...
<BluesKaj> libdvdcss2
<crimsun> dogatemycomputer: what do you mean by "good surround sound"?
<dogatemycomputer> BluesKaj: 5.1/7.1 surround doesn't work *well* and getting 2 applications to share the card without freaking out is a problem..
<sybux> willrjmarshall: Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<acidBURN> how does one shut off the drive for the broadcom wireless device in my laptop?
<willrjmarshall> Oh dear.
<willrjmarshall> Google it?
<dogatemycomputer> if i'm playing Unreal Tournament (or many games) the sound support is unpredicable..
<willrjmarshall> I remember having issues when I started out
<crimsun> dogatemycomputer: please be more precise.  'default' allows multiple applications to share the sound device in a non-blocking manner for a 2-channel configuration anyhow.
<dogatemycomputer> well..  i don't want 2 channel.. I was 7 channel.
<dogatemycomputer> was=want
<epimeth> aaaaand... I'm back :-)
<crimsun> dogatemycomputer: if you meant, in fact, that you want multiple applications to share a 'surround 7 configuration', then please say so
<dogatemycomputer> lol
<OutoLumo> Anyway, I seem to be running amd64...
<epimeth> isn't it libdvdcss2?
<willrjmarshall> sybux: googe libdvdcss debian
<willrjmarshall> epimeth: Same issue
<dogatemycomputer> crimsun: it doesn't really matter.. sound isn't there yet and that's okay.   They are working on some standard api's.  I'm not in a hurry.
<willrjmarshall> sybux: Find a .deb file and install that
<BluesKaj> dogatemycomputer, http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html
<crimsun> dogatemycomputer: that's straightforward, too, thanks to our work.  http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/configs/asoundrc.upmix-and-dmix-8
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: Sorry - I can't think of anything else - although I know there is
<dogatemycomputer> reading
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: do you have /usr/lib64 or not?
<crimsun> dogatemycomputer: and no, it's not an API issue.  It's a configuration issue.  If you'd like to help me draft a spec for it, then do so.
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, np, I ran into an answer by trying to install a package that complains about it being 32bit...
<dogatemycomputer> crimsun: forgive me but it appears my information may be dated.  I haven't tried recently so its very possible I am 100% wrong.
<BluesKaj> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: That'd do it. You can force, if you need to
<willrjmarshall> ubotu: Arts/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts/ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dogatemycomputer> crimsun: if you're correct then I shall read, conquer and install Unreal tonight.. and test it.  I"ll have time this weekend.
<epimeth> I think you have to add the medibuntu sources for libdvdcss
<crimsun> dogatemycomputer: what subsystem does Unreal use?  SDL?
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, The question is, how do I know if I have ALL required lib32 in place? (I have some lib32...)
<dogatemycomputer> crimsun: I don't remember.. :(  sorry
<OutoLumo> I mean: /usr/lib64 -> /usr/lib and there is /usr/lib32 that is not empty.
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: It complains if you don't?
<epimeth> crimsun: you have to replace some file for sound to work in UT... I was helping someone out with it the other day... a quick google check should get it for you
<willrjmarshall> To play UT2004 you need to turn *off* the Sound System
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, it crashes randomly if I don't?
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: Nah. Does that anyway
<willrjmarshall> You can't get sound if you don;t
<jo_> FREEDOM FOR CATALAN COUNTRIES - LLIBERTAT PER ALS PASOS CATALANS ||*||
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, that's just the problem, can't know what it was :-(
<jo_> FREEDOM FOR CATALAN COUNTRIES - LLIBERTAT PER ALS PASOS CATALANS ||*||
<jo_> FREEDOM FOR CATALAN COUNTRIES - LLIBERTAT PER ALS PASOS CATALANS ||*||
<jo_> FREEDOM FOR CATALAN COUNTRIES - LLIBERTAT PER ALS PASOS CATALANS ||*||
<jo_> FREEDOM FOR CATALAN COUNTRIES - LLIBERTAT PER ALS PASOS CATALANS ||*||
<jo_> FREEDOM FOR CATALAN COUNTRIES - LLIBERTAT PER ALS PASOS CATALANS ||*||
<dogatemycomputer> It apears UT uses OSS..
<dogatemycomputer> does that make sense?
<dogatemycomputer> (now i'm showing my ignorance here)
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: Sorry, I was answering the wrong question. No - it just won't start
<willrjmarshall> dogatemycomputer: Yup
<sybux> willrjmarshall: I don't find it but I've just installed vlc and it has installed another DVD library and now it's working
<OptimusRex> I have a bug to report
<dogatemycomputer> i'm assuming OSS is the predecessor to ALSA?
<OptimusRex> how do I do it?
<willrjmarshall> sybux: Use automatix or similar to get all the necessary codecs :)
<sybux> willrjmarshall: not with kaffeine but only with vlc. I don't matter at all as I can read DVD !
<willrjmarshall> sybux: It's a start
<chemist109> OptimusRex: Try launchpad.  Search to make sure that your bug isn't already reported.
<sybux> willrjmarshall: what is automatix ?
<OptimusRex> ok. Thanks
<willrjmarshall> It gives you a pretty GUI to automatically install a tonne of stuff most people want to
<willrjmarshall> DVD support, MP3 support, Flash, etc
<chemist109> OptimusRex: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<sybux> willrjmarshall: thx, i wasn't knowing this appz
<BluesKaj> !automatix| sybux
<ubotu> sybux: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<willrjmarshall> Is that accurate?
<sybux> ^
<sybux> ^^
<willrjmarshall> Never had problems with it
<OutoLumo> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<BluesKaj> See also !WorksForMe
<willrjmarshall> Hah
<BluesKaj> that's why I'm om edgy :)
<willrjmarshall> I mean - I didn't realise there was a problem with Automatix. I will stop if there is.
<BluesKaj> on
<willrjmarshall> I likes the bleeding edge >.>
* BluesKaj hates to bleed anymore ...did for a while ...too much frustration 
* willrjmarshall suffers from a terrible urge to fiddle
<BluesKaj> automatix isn't bleeding edge , it;s just convenient
<willrjmarshall> BluesKaj: I'm aware. And evil, according to that bot.
<BluesKaj> I must admit I used  Envy , tho :)
<BluesKaj> but Envy broke X on feisty
<willrjmarshall> Envy? I recognise the name from somewhere...
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, well wellgo to gentoo then ;-) Seriously, any hints to bleed in kubuntu?
<willrjmarshall> Bleeding edge in Kubuntu is quite enough
<willrjmarshall> gentoo pisses me off
<willrjmarshall> And I do use this computer for..you know...important stuff!
<epimeth> willrjmarshall: in that case, fiddle away!  cuz you know how its great to go "OH MY GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE???" when you have tons of important work related stuff on /
<epimeth> :-p
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: if I want stability then I usually install Suse or something like that.  Something that includes all the basics on the CD, already installed and once its working then it stays working.
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: for the rest of us..  bleeding edge is quite fine..
<willrjmarshall> I have never used Suse - and now never will.
<willrjmarshall> epimeth: That's bits the highlight of my day.
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: yea... like when I decided to install herd4... *that* was fun... ummm, adaptec isn't working and the updater tool keeps telling me I have updates when I don't... ;-)
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: its a pretty good O/S except it uses RPMs for its package manager.  I know that when I booted Kubuntu from the CD OpenOffice would crash everytime I opened a Word document.
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: SUSE works out of the box but don't go screwing with it.
<epimeth> willrjmarshall: how's this one?  I downloaded all of my work emails and then immediately reinstalled kubuntu cuz something small wasn't working.  ummmm... oops?
<OutoLumo> Now this is weird. I installed the newest ktorrent from their site (forced arch), and now that I try to run it from konsole I get "ktorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libgmp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  - yet /usr/lib/libgmp.so.3 is a symlink pointing to existing file libgmp.so.3.4.1 ...
<epimeth> yea... I really don't like the rpms... I don't even know why, but I don't
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: its called "dependency hell"
<willrjmarshall> Redo the symlink?
<willrjmarshall> dogatemycomputer: Novell have joined the Axis of Evil, though.
<willrjmarshall> dogatemycomputer: Novell have joined the Axis of Evil, though.
<epimeth> oh yea!  thats what it was... lol... I distinctly remember trying to install something and getting "so-and-so requires whatsisface"  so I go to install whatsisface and get "whatsisface requires so-and-so"  WTF????
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: then use CentOs..
<epimeth> willrjmarshall: actually, I prefer to think of it as "Novell might actually help bring the axis of evil to the light side"
<willrjmarshall> Or Kubuntu :p
<dogatemycomputer> willrjmarshall: although I agree.. if you're in bed with Mirosoft.. then.. you're just dirty.
<willrjmarshall> epimeth: I have too much cynicism to believe that.
<willrjmarshall> Thank *god* Dell didn't go with Suse for their desktops
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: I appreciate and admire your .. what's the word?  ummmm... optimism ;)
<lupul> hi all. is there any app like superkaramba but just for monitoring memory and cpu?
<willrjmarshall> dogatemycomputer: Exactly!
<epimeth> wow... I've never been called an optimist before... I'm one of those people who say "looks like you have half as much water as you do cup, there..."
<dueyfinster> Anyone know how I can do network users (so that on multiple boxes Kubuntu sessions remain the same)? I don't mean client/server type model, just a method of sessions that would be transparent to a user (ie. they just enter user/pass on a login screen), any guides would be good
<epimeth> yea... I'm super-psyched dell is going with *ubuntu
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, symlink redo: no avail.
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: Throw me the error again?
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: seriously though.. I really hope you're right.  I know i'm about to be flamed.. but if Mirosoft released a *GLP'd* distro.. then I would be very happy.. it would mean they have finally decided to stop trying to end the party.. but instead.. join it.
<epimeth> dueyfinster: ummm... thats pretty much how it works... can you get more specific?
<dueyfinster> epimeth: yes should be good, pity its not Kubuntu though!
<willrjmarshall> uninstall it and compile it from source!
<willrjmarshall> I just did :p
<willrjmarshall> forcing architecture is bad idea if you can compile
<dogatemycomputer> dueyfinster: please elaborate..
<nafion> exit
<dogatemycomputer> exit?
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, "ktorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libgmp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<dueyfinster> epimeth:  Yes, bear with me! Well If I use my Kubuntu box in my room, then the family computer downstairs, I'd like the same session (ie. same apps where I left off). I get this on one computer manually saving sessions.
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: at this point they can't do that... what I really want to see is that whatever code ms is claiming that the nixes stole is actually some GPL'd code that a friend of BG's wrote :-)  now *that* would make my decade
<dogatemycomputer> dueyfinster: so basically you want to share your existing desktop?
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: As I say, uninstall, then compile from source
<willrjmarshall> You often get library issues with i386 on amd64
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, as always :-)
<dueyfinster> dogatemycomputer:  Yes, and if thats to bandwidth intensive, just having the same apps open
<dogatemycomputer> dueyfinster: are you using kubuntu?  (i know that should be obvious.. but I wanna check first)
<epimeth> dueyfinster: first of all you have to make sure that the two computers have the same packages installed, that way there isn't some problem with software that appears in the saved session but doesn't exist
<dueyfinster> do of course, only the finest, using since it was created (and Ubuntu since 2004)
<epimeth> dueyfinster: then you enable nfs/smb on both of them so that you can transfer files between them
<epimeth> dueyfinster: then you write a script that on logon (or log off) the session file is transferred from one system to the other
<epimeth> dueyfinster: easy-peasy
<epimeth> :-)
<dogatemycomputer> dueyfinster: in that case.. just enable desktop sharing..
<dogatemycomputer> dueyfinster: let me find it for you.
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: You know how to compile the source?
<dueyfinster> epimeth:  Thats what I thought
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, well, yes... I'm just not too thrilled about it. It's dirty :-)
<epimeth> dueyfinster: so why didn't you go ahead and do it? huh? huh? what are you bothering me for?!?!?
<dueyfinster> dogatemycomputer: cool thanks, I have used VNC extensively but its always slow, RDP or any of the rest better, how bout ssh and X?
* epimeth kicks dueyfinster.  And stay out!
<dueyfinster> epimeth:  I just wanna know the best way
<willrjmarshall> Dirty? Nothing cleaner!
<dogatemycomputer> dueyfinster: honestly.. i don't know where it is on your menu.. but LAUNCH -> RUN -> KRFB should get you there..
<dogatemycomputer> dueyfinster: brb
<epimeth> dueyfinster: using desktop sharing is a good solution, too... but do you really want to?  kinda defies the purpose of having two good computers... unless of course one of them is kinda junky?
<david_> dueyfinster: ssh with X forwarding is good, it allows you to run an app from another computer, without it having to draw on that other persons screen.
<epimeth> also, the server computer will have to be on all the time...
<david_> downside is sound also comes out of the host computer
<david_> yeah
<epimeth> lol... didn't think of that, david_
<dueyfinster> epimeth:  not a problem really, all mine are left on
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, yeas, cleaner for each program, but messes the system package maintenance.
<epimeth> tho I guess you can define that the sound out is on the local
<willrjmarshall> OutoLumo: Not if you keep tabs on what you've installed
<willrjmarshall> I never have problems
<dueyfinster> cool thanks all, I look into it all deeper now.
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, well the tabs in themself are dirty... ;-) Oh well, I like to bleed... =)
<OutoLumo> Anyway, I'll initiate the zzz kioslave now...
<OutoLumo> willrjmarshall, you are right: what's the fun in using linux if you don't compile?-)
<Unix_Jihad> haha, he could always compile debs anyway
<BluesKaj> <--- likes deb pkgs ...easy to install
<BluesKaj> and bin files as well
<dogatemycomputer> did Duey leave?
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: yup
<lunar-raven> does anyone know where to go to make wishlist request for kubuntu?
<kristjan__> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<epimeth> ?
<epimeth> UUID?
<lupul> can anyone help me with partitioning?
<lupul> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: did he find the connection sharing app?
<epimeth> dunno... I think he's gonna try it my way, actually...
<epimeth> honestly, why use desktop sharing when you don't have to... I'd rather open up as few ports as possible :-)
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: I use SSH personally..
<epimeth> pub/priv key?
<epimeth> cuz if so can you help me out?  mine refuses to work
<maxcxam> plz daite adress ru channel
<epimeth> maxcxam: ???
<maxcxam> ubotu plz dai ssilku na ubuntu channel
<maxcxam> rus channel
<epimeth> !ru > maxcxam
<maxcxam> how look for provider dns
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: sorry..  apparently our Microsoft Exchange Server and our Microsoft File Server both failed at the same time so everyone is here freaking out..
<epimeth> maxcxam: you have to ask your provider
<maxcxam> ru
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: lolololololol
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: are you asking me how to setup SSH?
<maxcxam> kak uznat dns providera
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: no, I'm asking you why my pub/priv key over ssh isn't working :-)
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: my suse file server here hasn't been rebooted in years..
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: our Exchange Server seems to have many problems..
<drkns> hello
<drkns> hows everyone today
<drkns> i would like to ask for help
<epimeth> maxcxam: I don't speak russion... I don't know if anyone here does, but if you'll go to the channel that ubotu sent you they might be able to help you there
<epimeth> !rn | maxcxam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !ru | maxcxam
<ubotu> maxcxam:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: i just setup mine to require a userid/password .. I don't use a key other than to encrypt the connection..
<drkns> i am tryint to install the latest ati driver for my ati mobility radeon 9700 256mb on my laptop
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: grrrr.... you are useless!!! bah!
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: i'm a simple peasant..
<epimeth> drkns don't ask if you can ask a question, just ask the question!
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: bloody peasant!
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: my password is complicated enough..
<epimeth> did you see that!?!? did you see him oppressing me???
<drkns> i am tryin to be polite here :)
* dogatemycomputer ROFL
<dogatemycomputer> you guys are funny..
<ardchoille> epimeth: "Oh what a give-away"
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: nothing a top notch beowulf cluster couldn't crack in a day or two :-p
<epimeth> drkns: then ask politely :-)
<ardchoille> !ati | drkns
<ubotu> drkns: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dogatemycomputer> I knew there had to be an auto response.
<epimeth> ??? how did you know he wanted info on ati/nvidia?
<drkns> here is my problem i followed the instruction on ati wiki and installed ati driver version 8.36.5
<dogatemycomputer> drkns: did you try following the script alrady?
<dogatemycomputer> drkns: sorry.. go ahead.. we're listening.
<drkns> when i check for fglrxinfo i get this message
<drkns> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<drkns> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<drkns> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<drkns> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.2
<dogatemycomputer> this is outside my leauge.  i couldn't get the ATI binaries to work on my X600 or X300 either..
<dogatemycomputer> i used fglrx..
<drkns> am i suppose to get this? because itcomes out smtg else on the wiki
<dogatemycomputer> drkns: its what I got when I tried.. but its not using the ATI drivers.. hopefully someone else here can help.
<drkns> i have installed ati propriety drivers before but this time the driver version was smtg older compared to 8.36.5
<epimeth> drkns: sorry mate... dunno nuthin about graphics... I just know that I jumped through hoops to get beryl working on my nvidia geforce2, and that on this laptop with some proprietary intel chipset it worked out of the box...
<drkns> either case my agp is 8x but it is set up 1x or 4x max
<cabled_> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<cabled_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<cabled_> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.2
<cabled_> ati 800 vid card..hope that helps
<epimeth> drkns: you should try #ubuntu-effects
<drkns> mine card is ati mobility radeon 9700 with 256mb ram
<epimeth> drkns: they aren't always there, tho.... you might also try the ati message board
<epimeth> or even the ubuntu message board...
<epimeth> bottom line is, *somebody* has your card and had beryl running :-)
<drkns> epimeth usually i come here as my last resort but thanks anyways
<epimeth> drkns: no worries
<epimeth> :-)
<lupul> ! delete partition
<drkns> i am getting the module monitor&display could not be loaded error when i try system setting
<drkns> an error occured during your last kde upgrade leaving an orphaned control module
<drkns> you have old third party modules lying around
<drkns> is it possible to find these modules and killem
<lupul> i need some help please
<Admiral_Chicago> drkns: i fixed that with sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde-guidance
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<epimeth> brb
<lupul> i need to delete dev/hda2 and then resize /dev/hda3 and make it become /dev/hda2
<lupul> please?
<drkns> thanks need to restart i guess
<_StefanS_> lupul: resize2fs might do it for you.
<_StefanS_> lupul: but you need to delete the partition on /dev/hda2 first in cfdisk
<epimeth> _StefanS_: isn't there some GUI partition manager he can use?
<_StefanS_> epimeth: gparted maybe.
<Yorokobi> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<epimeth> lol... GNOME partition editor, eh?  isn't there a kparted? I'm allergic to things starting with g's
<epimeth> :-)
<dogatemycomputer> drkm: you may really just want to try installing the fglrx drivers and use those.  They are more stable and don't have anywhere near as many problems.
<lupul> thanks
<lupul> cfdisk does it all
<epimeth> ubiquity or something, no?
<ubuntu> this is getting so frustrating
<epimeth> ubuntu: yessir?
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: gparted works so much better.. strangely enough..
<epimeth> so I was right? its ubiquity? sweet :-)
<Yorokobi> lupul: if you want to change /dev/hda2 to /dev/hda3 (for example) you have to change the IDE cables connecting the drive(s)
<lupul> what?
<epimeth> Yorokobi: no he doesn't
<lupul> hda 2 and 3 are partitions
<epimeth> lupul: no you don't!
<epimeth> oh
<epimeth> you got it :-)
<epimeth> heh
<Yorokobi> hah
<Yorokobi> <-- Didn't think it through
<lupul> i know
<epimeth> Yorokobi: lol... I can just see him do it and then go... "where'd hda go?  why won't my computer work at all??? AHHHH!!!!"
<epimeth> :-)
<dogatemycomputer> hahahahahaha
<Yorokobi> yeah, its time I went home and took a nap
<epimeth> soooo.... who's using public/private key encryption for their ssl logins?
<dogatemycomputer> you know..  when I first started screwing with linux I would go to some of these channels, explain my problem and someone would say, "type this into the command console" and suddenly my start forking threads until it crashed.
<navets> hey can anyone tell me where i can go to check what my startup programs are?
<dogatemycomputer> now i always research all of the commands in advance before entering them into the console.
<Yorokobi> navets: where they start up from or where they actually are?
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: that still happens now and then... I've seen "try $init 6" before...
<jujimufu> has anyone installed kiba-dock?
<ceritus> has anyone figured out how to extract the audio from a *.flv file?
<navets> Yorokobi: I just want to be able to disable some programs from starting up
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: hahahaha..  yet another command I now know better..
<Yorokobi> navets: during boot or login?
<navets> login
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: luckily, its possible to bring it back to 3... liveCD's are awesome :-)
<Yorokobi> navets: two options come to mind. 1) check ~/.kde/Autostart to see if there are any links to the programs and 2) close the programs and log out of KDE. They *shouldn't* start up after that.
<navets> Yorokobi: thanks ill try both
<epimeth> navets: thats a session thing, tho... you can disable that in System Settings
<navets> ok ill check that out as well
<Yorokobi> or enable, as necessary. Keeping session state may be what is needed.
<epimeth> I personally can't be bothered to make sure everything is closed when I log out... so I just start a new session every time... faster login, too
<navets> how can i set it up so i start a new session everytime I log in?
<epimeth> measure once, cut twice, eh Yorokobi?
<Yorokobi> epimeth: or don't log out at all
<epimeth> navets: exactly like I said... its in session settings on the System Settings
<epimeth> Yorokobi: see, that would be silly... this is a laptop and isn't always connected to the power
<epimeth> :-)
<navets> epimeth: session settings doesnt seem to be there, could it be user management im looking for
<epimeth> and hibernation takes waaay too long...
<Yorokobi> Yeah, its time for a nap here
<epimeth> Yorokobi: "advanced" -> Session Manager
<Yorokobi> Can I find naps there?
* epimeth shoots Yorokobi with a tranq dart
<navets> ahh k got it thanks
<Yorokobi> hehe
#kubuntu 2007-05-10
<JeffAMcGee> Howdy,
<kel3> hi
<kel3> who can help me?
<epimeth> kel3: we won't know until you ask your question :-)
<dogatemycomputer> kel3: what seems to be the problem?  the problem will determine if we can help..
<kel3> ok
<kel3> so
<epimeth> one thing I gotta say about these newfangled optical mice... my old fashined wheel mouse never jumped around the screen randomly... grrr...
<kel3> i installed kubuntu not time ago
<navets> If i start a new session everytime, katapult wont automatically start for me
<s1icknick> im accessing .doc/.xls files thru a samba share, but am unable to open them without first saving locally. .txt, .pdf and other files open without a problem.  any ideas?
<kel3> and i have another hdd
<epimeth> thats odd... it does for me... add it to your ~/.kde/Autostart/
<kel3> but i don't know how to enter to it
<navets> ok i will
<epimeth> s1icknick: are they locked?  smb knows to lock files that are in use...
<dogatemycomputer> kel3: what are you trying to accomplish?  do you just want to access the files on it?
<kel3> yes
<kel3> i want to acces to the hdd but i dont see it
<epimeth> kel3: is it full of windows partitions?
<epimeth> kel3: specifically, ntfs ones?
<kel3> mmm... it's all ntfs....
<epimeth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dogatemycomputer> kel3:  well.. you should be able to shutdown your machine, connect the drive to another controller, enable cable select on the drive, boot Kubutu and access the files via /media/diskname
<epimeth> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dogatemycomputer> thanks epimeth
<epimeth> kel3: that second link will let you write to them as well as read
<kel3> thaks
<epimeth> kel3: the first one is for just reading
<epimeth> kel3: bottom line, installing ntfs-config should be enough
<kel3> so i must to set my hdd in cable select?
<s1icknick> epimeth: how would i tell if they are 'locked' ? im using my domain credentials to access the share no problem.
<JeffAMcGee> I'm running kubuntu feisty, and I  just upgraded my computer a lot (It might be more accurate to say I put my old harddrive in a new computer)
<epimeth> but you have to change the "gksu" to "kdesu" in the shortcut on your K-Menu
<navets> sorry im not sure how to edit ~/.kde/Autostart/
<navets> do i type sudo kate ~/.kde/Autostart/ ?
<JeffAMcGee> I'm haveing a lot of little hardware problems.  Is there anything I need to do to update everything?
<epimeth> s1icknick: try restarting the samba server
<epimeth> s1icknick: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<JeffAMcGee> Do I need to reinstall?
<epimeth> navets: no, its a folder
<TheDebugger> navets: That's a folder
<navets> oh ok
<TheDebugger> navets: Put scripts or symlinks in there
<dogatemycomputer> navets: Autostart is a directory..  so basically you create symbolic links in Autostart to the apps you want to load
<epimeth> navets: add a symlink to it
<epimeth> navets: $ln -s /usr/bin/katapult katapult
<epimeth> navets: erm... no
<epimeth> navets: only if you are in the folder already :-)
<dogatemycomputer> just try "man ln" .. and someone correct me.. isn't it "ln -s ~.kde/Autostart/nameoflink /usr/bin/nameofapp" ??
<epimeth> otherwise, its:
<epimeth> navets: $ln -s /usr/bin/katapult ~/.kde/Autostart/katapult
<s1icknick> erm ... epimeth : /etc/init.d/samba does not exist.
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: ln -s TARGET LINKNAME
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: yeah.. that :)
<navets> lol im not to sure whats going on, am i trying to add katapult to the autostart folder?
<epimeth> s1icknick: is the smb server a kubuntu box?
<epimeth> navets: yes :-)
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: we've been conditioned to think "source target" .. so I always get it backwards when its "target source"
<s1icknick> no no no :P
<s1icknick> the samba share sits on a windows domain
<s1icknick> the share is on a windows box
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: and before I man something I always --help it... do the words TLDR mean anything to you? :-)
<epimeth> s1icknick: ohhh.... right... so go to the windows box and check if its locked?  not sure how to do that, tho... ask if anyone in the office is using the file,
<s1icknick> nah the files are not locked
<s1icknick> but ill check that link you referred toi
<epimeth> s1icknick: what link?
<s1icknick> err those were both for kel3 ?
<s1icknick> [15:18]  <epimeth> !ntfs
<epimeth> s1icknick: yup... one was for reading ntfs partitions on local machine, the other was for writing them
<epimeth> writing *to* them
<epimeth> but again, thats local partitions
<s1icknick> ok so i have a question
<epimeth> what happens if you create a new excel file and try to open it?
<s1icknick> if i mount a samba share ... does it actually pull down every file from that share and store/save locally ?
<s1icknick> i think its the problem of opening it while using konquerer to view the samba share
<epimeth> s1icknick: mounting means that you create a link to it from a local point. you read/write from the device itself... so, no :-)
<epimeth> s1icknick: I somehow doubt that.  again, try creating a new excel file on the share and opening it.
<epimeth> cuz if that works then the file you are trying to open is off limits to you.. maybe permissions are wrong somehow?
<s1icknick> i own the files
<s1icknick> ok so this is what i did. opened openoffice program first
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: yea, seriously... I always have to check... I wonder why ln is backwards?
<s1icknick> then navigated to the smb share, and i get the error when i try to open: protocol "smb" is support only partially. local copy of the file will be created"
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: it was probably written by a chinese guy ;)
<dogatemycomputer> he read TARGET first.. and that's how he wrote the app :)
<epimeth> s1icknick: hrm... maybe openoffice doesn't support it for some reason... I've never tried.  try googling "OpenOffice samba share"
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: what does't openoffice support?  I missed the discussion?
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: is he trying to save a file to a samba share from within Office?
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: nah, chinese don't write rtl... it was probably an israeli
<dogatemycomputer> lol
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: no, he's trying to open an xls file from a samba share from within openoffice
<s1icknick> epimeth: thanks brotha!
<s1icknick> appreciuate the ideas and suggestions
<s1icknick> just looking for some direction
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: its telling him to create a local copy first....
<epimeth> s1icknick: no worries, mate... good luck :-)
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: that is correct
<navets> ok i think i figured out how to create a symlink but now i just need to know how to get to the folder ~/.kde/Autostart/
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth:  you have to save the document then use KDE's file manager to copy it back to the samba share unless you mount the samba share first.
<navets> lol i kinda feel really noobish
<epimeth> navets: I told you already! :-)
<dogatemycomputer> navets: cd /home/<yourusername>/.kde/Autostart
<dogatemycomputer> navets: that should work..
<epimeth> navets: $ln -s /usr/bin/katapult ~/.kde/Autostart/katapult
<navets> k thanks guys
<epimeth> navets: ~ is /home/<you>
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: that doesn't tell him how to chnage to the directory..  which i think is a great learning experience..
<navets> ahh i see
<epimeth> navets: so... $cd ~    is the same as $cd /home/<you>
<epimeth> and .kde is a hidden folder... any file/folder begining with . is hidden
<dogatemycomputer> navets:  how I learned is to go "cd /home/myusername" .. then type "cd .k" then press tab twice.. it'll show you a list of all the hidden files that start with ".k" .. then type enough to finish the statement..
<epimeth> navets: I love tab autocompletion :-)
<navets> ha i see i got there
<navets> i have nothin in my autostart folder lol
<epimeth> navets: ya... the only thing in mine is katapult
<dogatemycomputer> navets: most of us don't keep anything in that folder.  Most apps just get reloaded along with our profile.
<epimeth> wow.... .directory is a cool little file
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: are you being funny? :)
<epimeth> you know... I absolutely love that linux has everything UTF-8... windows is such a bitch when it comes to encoding
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: nope... I just never noticed it before
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: yeah.. its one of the first things I noticed..which is interesting becacuse, i believe, it is what tells the O/S that its a directory with a link to the physical location on the drive..
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: its pretty engenius..
<dogatemycomputer> hey.. does anyone know how to start a torrent download from the command prompt?
<dogatemycomputer> (over ssh)
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: yea... check out rtorrent
<epimeth> I don't think ktorrent has a command line interface
<dogatemycomputer> i wonder if I have to kill ktorrent first?
<dogatemycomputer> next question I have is.. is there a text based web browser I can download?
<dogatemycomputer> so I can check my gmail from the command line..
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: I'm not sure you are correct about .directory... the one I have in Autostart has "Autostart" in every language... I think it tells it what to name the folder in other locales
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: lynx
<epimeth> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: you are a fast source of information..
<epimeth> its 0140 and I have nothing better to do than sit here and answer questions... its also a great way to learn
<epimeth> plus, I got AIC: MTV unplugged and RadioHead: OK Computer playing... I can't just leave :-)
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: there is no way you can pull gmail up on that, tho... but nobody will blame you for trying
<epimeth> :-)
<dogatemycomputer> epimeth: that's how i'm learning..
<epimeth> dogatemycomputer: I'm telling you, I'm here like 24/7
<epimeth> problem is, I'm also learning that there are very few people who actually know anything about the really tough stuff... and they are rarely here.  and then there are those who know everything about everything EXCEPT for the one little thing I need :-)
<kgx> hey. lets say i wanted count the total number of lines across all files in a directory (except exclude directories called .svn), how would i do this? can someome please write me a quick script
<epimeth> but for that there are other channels on freenode... this is like *the* GPL irc server
<epimeth> why isn't whois installed by default? hrmph
<epimeth> kgx hold up a sev
<epimeth> kgx: you want all files in all directories?
<kgx> epimeth: yes
<acidBURN> how does one find out what driver is being used for the pcmcia wireless card ?
<kgx> epimeth: i wanna see how many lines of code our workflow application is ;-)
<epimeth> erg... this is a little more than a quick script.. I totally don't remember how to traverse directories.... but what you want is to check out wc -l
<kgx> epimeth: thanks
<JeffAMcGee> kgx: If you want to go through multiple directories I reccomend find and xargs
<epimeth> wc -l * will give you total of all files in a directory
<epimeth> so you can run that recursively on all the files and save the total...
<epimeth> save the running total*
<epimeth> JeffAMcGee: hrm... yea... find -exec wc -l *
<epimeth> redirect that into some file, then traverse that file and add up all the numbers...
<dogatemycomputer> I mounted the file system using sshfs and downloaded the link to my home desktop.. then started RTorrent from there..
<dogatemycomputer> I need to screw with that though..
<epimeth> kgx: check out find's manpage... its a little complicated at first but you should be able to figure it out pretty quick
<acidBURN> need some help with getting driver info.
<kgx> thanks epimeth JeffAMcGee
<epimeth> wouldn't it be great if searching google for "man <programname>" would send you straight to the manpage?
<Jucato> epimeth: something like man:/ in Konqueror?
<Alonea> I seem to be having a lot of problems with mounting and umounting lately. My thum drives are no longer automounting and I could not eject my cd drive
<epimeth> Jucato: yes, exactly!
<epimeth> Jucato: why you always gotta make me feel bad? huh?
* epimeth cries
<Jucato> :P
<Alonea> I had to stick a in the little hole to eject the disk and it didn't mount again when I put a different disk in there. What's going on?
<Alonea> there is also a locked folder called My Book now in my /media folder too. My Book is my external hdd, but its not even plugged in at the moment
<Alonea> the only thing new that I have put on my system is Vmware server.
<epimeth> is there any way to redirect stdout to the arguments of the redirected to program?
<Jucato> O.o
<epimeth> hrmph... wc doesn't take stdin arguments... I keep getting the amount of files instead of all of their lengths :-)
<Ireclan> Need help...
<Jucato> epimeth: might want to try poking around in #bash
<Ireclan> My resolution is wrong...
<Ireclan> Where can I change it?
<epimeth> Ireclan: you got a widescreen laptop?
<Ireclan> epimeth: No.
<epimeth> Ireclan: K-menu -> System Settings -> Monitor & display
<Ireclan> I just logged in and suddenly it was wrong...
<MyNameIsBob> hi everyone
<MyNameIsBob> is there a channel for amarok?
<Jucato> MyNameIsBob: yes. it's #amarok :)
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> that was easy
<Jucato> MyNameIsBob: but it's a low traffic channel so don't expect much
<epimeth> why?  I got help there pretty fast....
<Jucato> (but the devs are usually there, if not on coffee break/sleep)
<MyNameIsBob> lol, thx
<Jucato> epimeth: it varies from time to time. depending on the time of day and timezone
<Ireclan> Guys...It won't let me change my resolution...
<Ireclan> Should I edit Xorg.conf?
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Ireclan> Jucato: How do I know what my refresh rate and driver is supposed to be?
<Jucato> not sure about the refresh rate, but the driver depends on your video card
<OptimusRex> my adept installer keeps crashing
<OptimusRex> tried installing firefox but it shut down
<Alonea> Jucato: you know anything about my dysfunctional mounting problem?
<Ireclan> Jucato: How do I find my video card?
<SlimeyPete> I find adept a bit unstable, myself. I use synaptic instead.
<Jucato> Alonea: um.. no...
<Fahuadai> Ireclan: 60hz is usually safe default
<Jucato> Ireclan: uh? hmm...
<SlimeyPete> "lspci | grep vga" may show you your video card
<Alonea> Jucato: just wondering...have no idea why it wont automount anything anymore.
<Ireclan> Fahuadai: Thanks.
<SlimeyPete> sorry... "lspci | grep VGA"
<Jucato> Ireclan: try "lspci | grep -i vga"
<jasper> after installing the latest nvidia drivers and beryl, when I try to initialize it I get an error.. would someone be able to help?
<acidBURN> how does one display a version of madwifi driver
<OptimusRex> Please help with this as now adept says another program cold be using the packaging service yet it shut down and I cannot see it on the desktops. How do I make sure the earlier opened instance of Adept has close fully?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | OptimusRex
<ubotu> OptimusRex: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<epimeth> jasper: you might want to ask in #kubuntu-effects
<epimeth> jasper: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<kilrae> anybody know why moving then moving back the digikam database fixes it after a crash?
<epimeth> kilrae: probably cuz it unlocks any locked file....
<OptimusRex> this is what I get
<OptimusRex> Setting up java-common (0.25ubuntu2) ...
<OptimusRex> Setting up libnspr4 (1.firefox2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2) ...
<OptimusRex> Setting up libnss3 (1.firefox2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2) ...
<OptimusRex> optimus@VampireRex:~$
<Jucato> OptimusRex: ok then try opening Adept again. it should be ok now
<OptimusRex> thanks. Let me try
<Ireclan> Well....here goes nothing...
<OptimusRex> Is there anyway I can get a record of past conversations to keep because I would like to remember the command lines?
<Jucato> OptimusRex: Konversation is setup to keep logs by default. Window menu -> Open Logfile
<epimeth> OptimusRex: yes... create a file where you keep interesting commands you've learned! :-)  that way you don't have to go through much of the mindless drivel that goes on around here...
<Jucato> the text file is saved in ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<Jucato> (or it should be logging by default...)
<OptimusRex> Thanks for the great advice epimeth
<OptimusRex> I like drivel
<OptimusRex> just apropriate for this cheers
<shmeelAway> anyone know of a program that can get the fingerprint scanner on my laptop working?
<Amerbadden> Wow...
<epimeth> shmeelAway: there is something in development, but nothing ready for proper work yet...
<Amerbadden> My other nickname is still here.
<epimeth> shmeelAway: lemme check...
<Amerbadden> Guys, how can I kill Ireclan?
<shmeelAway> alright thanks epimeth
<Amerbadden> And assume that identity?
<shmeelAway> ./ns ghost password
<shmeelAway> i think
<jasper> anyone know how I can get beryl working? nothing seems to work
<epimeth> shmeelAway: http://gkall.hobby.nl/authentec.html
<Ireclan> Thankyou, shmeel|Away...
<epimeth> shmeelAway: you have a Lenovo?
<shmeelAway> vaio sz
<Ireclan> OK, I have another question..
<Ireclan> How do I change the single-click open file behavior to doubleclick?
<epimeth> shmeelAway: whats the full name of it?
<epimeth> shmeelAway: I'm testing the laptoptestingteam 's page...
<shmeelAway> sony vaio VGN-SZ140p
<epimeth> shmeelAway: doesn't look like anyone tested it yet...
<epimeth> shmeelAway: do some google searches... afaik nothing is ready for public use, but some people have got it working
<shmeelAway> hmm, alright
<epimeth> shmeelAway: I'm not bothering with mine until I can get it working with a simple apt-get :-)
<shmeelAway> lol, yea, that would be great
<makuseru> how can i extract a .7 archive
<Ireclan> Anyone know how to change KDE's single click to open files to a double click?
<Jucato> Ireclan: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<TheDebugger> Ireclan: How about looking in the mouse's properties in the panel...
<Jucato> makuseru: you mean a .7z file? try installing 7zip
<makuseru> yes
<makuseru> that
<makuseru> is it in the repos?
<Jucato> or p7zip
<Jucato> let me check
<Jucato> !info p7zip
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.43~dfsg.1-1 (feisty), package size 315 kB, installed size 948 kB
<Jucato> makuseru: yep ^^^^^
<dope> does anyone have any experience with gnump3d?
<dope> also is there a way to see when the latest update for a program was applied?
<makuseru> thanks Jucato
<dope> anyone
<K-Ryan> Good evening everybody!
<K-Ryan> Awfully quiet tonight.
<Nai1z> How can I change the default window manager to kde as I have Ubuntu and Kubuntu and I think I chose to use GDM, anyone?
<K-Ryan> Hmm, I haven't done that before but give me a sec and I'll take a look.
<Nai1z> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<K-Ryan> Don't know, sorry.
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody have evolution 2.10 installed? I can't get the help file to work. I was wondering  if somebody has a fix for it.
<K-Ryan> I'm not super experienced, but I know how to get around and do quite a bit.
<Nai1z> got it from google :)
<K-Ryan> Anyone else in this giant room feel free to jump in at any time.
<Nai1z> restarting x wish me luck :D
<K-Ryan> Good luck!
<K-Ryan> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> hmm
<dogatemycomputer> gundam_rx78nt1: are you using evoltuionthat comes iwth Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> Dinner's ready =), be back later guys. Good luck with that gundam_rx78nt1
<Nai1z> (joy!)
<Alonea> I seem to be having a lot of problems with mounting and umounting lately. My thumb drives are no longer automounting and I could not eject my cd drive without sticking a pin in the little hole on my drive to force it to eject. Also now have a locked folder called My Book which is my external hdd, but its not even plugged in now.
<dogatemycomputer> Alonea: you can mount it manually though.. right?
<Lam_> my torrents don't open correctly with azureus
<Lam_> it stalls out or something
<Lam_> is there something special that i have to "open with" other than "azureus"?
<premier_> I'm trying to find config files for the kde screen locker.  Does anyone know what the program is called?
<cabled_> my main login account has a keyboard problem after typeing in the password and the desktop starts but the keyboard wont take any input i cant even change num lock any ideas how to fix my keyboard not working problem? i found this with midnight commander > !platform-i8042-serio0-event-kbd this was in the main directory of the user the keyboards not working in
<dogatemycomputer> Lam_: there is a "stall" message that appears when the torrent first negotiates the conection..
<dogatemycomputer> Lam_: have you opened the correct ports on your firewall?
<gundam_rx78nt1> dogatemycomputer: yes I am using the standard package.
<ubuntu> hello
<Lam_> dogatemycomputer: the torrents open fine if i drag and drop them into azureus, but i can't get it to open azureus when i click on the torrent file itself. i have to always drag and drop
<dogatemycomputer> gundam_rx78nt1: the copy of Open Office that comes with Kubuntu is heavily customized and therefore unstable and includes many bugs that really shouldn't exist or are poorly documented
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am asking about Evolution 2.10.
<dogatemycomputer> gundam_rx78nt1: If you really want it to work properly then your best bet is to uninstall Open Office and install it directly from openoffice.org.  Did you want the instruction?
<dogatemycomputer> gundam_rx78nt1: otherwise I don't know why the help file wouldn't load..
<jolly> ubuntustudio is delayed. dang.
<dogatemycomputer> Lam_: in that case the association isn't setup correctly.  I'm not sure what it should look like.  You can *try* using adept and reinstalling the package.  That's about the only suggestion.  I use ktorrent which works really well..
<gundam_rx78nt1> dogatemycomputer: I think we are talking about 2 different things. I am asking about Evolution 2.10 not open office.
<Lam_> dogatemycomputer: alright thanks
<dogatemycomputer> gundam_rx78nt1: same problem..  just replace OpenOffice with Evolution :)
<jolly> i makes me frustrated that i may not come out this year. so that ive heard form people
<gundam_rx78nt1> well, looking at the bug reports, it is not just the one in Kubuntu or Ubuntu. It's across the whole board.
<dogatemycomputer> gundam_rx78nt1: heck.. I couldn't even keep the Evolution Exchange plugin/backend from stable without removing Kubuntu's version of Evolution and installing it directly from Evolution's website.
<premier_> I'm trying to get my multimedia keys to work even when the screen is locked.  Do any of you have any ideas or can point me in the right direction?
<jago> HELP!!!! Adept crashed and now it won't run. how can i make it work?
<NightBird> !fixadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yorokobi> !fixadept | jago
<NightBird> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Yorokobi> ah, adeptfix
<NightBird> !adeptfix | jago
<ubotu> jago: please see above
<NightBird> yeah
<NightBird> I can never remember what it is... they should duplicate it for fixadept as well
<jago> WOW thanks alot
<dogatemycomputer> wow.. talk about watching you guys/gals spring into action!!
<NightBird> I mean, they have 3 to 4 other methods to trigger it
* NightBird blinks
<Yorokobi> !fix adept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<NightBird> heh
<drkns> hello again
<NightBird> hi
<drkns> i need help with ndiswrapper
<drkns> i have set up and installed my wireless driver successfully
<dogatemycomputer> drkns: wb!!
<NightBird> ok
<drkns> it sees the driver and says
<drkns> usrmaxg : driver installed
<drkns>         device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<drkns> but no lights come up
<drkns> and when i iwconfig nothing comes up
<drkns> only eth0 which is my lan
<NightBird> drkns, you may need to remove bcm43xx from your modprobe
<drkns> i blacklisted bcm43xx
<drkns> is it rmmodprobe bcm43xx ???
<jtt> how do I list the files in a package that is not installed on my machine,  i.e. it is still in the repository
<NightBird> did you restart since you added it to the black list?
<OptimusRex> Just installed firefox and now it is hanging. Any idea on how I can shut it down?
<drkns> yes i did and i also removed the card and put back in
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: killall firefox-bin
<jago> Thanks to all!! Did as ubotu said "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" and it worked great, thanks again
<NightBird> hm....
<NightBird> congrats jago!
<OptimusRex> how do I execute killall firefox-bin
<NightBird> OptimusRex, in the console
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: via Konsole
<drkns> so how can i remove it from modprobe???
<OptimusRex> do I sudo first
<Yorokobi> no
<n8k99> OptimusRex: or in yakuake
<dogatemycomputer> sudo killall firefox-bin
<n8k99> no need to sudo
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: not if you ran it as a regular user. If you started FF as root, then yes, sudo
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, I'm back =)
<NightBird> drkns, it's probably been removed, it's just that ndiswrapper is noting that it can use that driver
<NightBird> it doesn't mean it is...
<dogatemycomputer> n
<drkns> so still no lights i will try another restart
<OptimusRex> Thanks for that. It worked. Cheers
<OptimusRex> there is something making firefox hang and crash and I am suspecting forecast fox. Is there anyone with this problem or anyone who has seen this?
<drkns> yes hello again and i need genuine help
<drkns> i restarted and still no wireless card can be seen eventhough i installed the driver via ndiswrapper
<drkns> and ndiswrapper sees  driver instaled
<OptimusRex> just had firefox crash again. Is there any way of uninstalling extensions?
<K-Ryan> drkns I know it may not be much help, but someone said that there are a multitude of wireless things that you can try until you find one that works.
<K-Ryan> Certain programs and stuff, good luck with the situation. My friend is having the same problem on his laptop.
<jrick> I have installed VisualBoyAdvance, and am able to run VBA games with it through the terminal.  I also heard about a frontend to it, called kvisualboyadvance.  I installed the sources with Kompile (couldn't find a deb), but cannot find the command necessary to run it. Can anyone help?
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: yeah, in Konsole, ' cd .mozilla/firefox' then 'ls' to find the hash for your profile
<drkns> couple days ago before i mess up my system while compiling gimp it work perfectly
<K-Ryan> jrick i think whatever you ./make it is what you use.
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: inside that has is a folder for forecastfox that you can 'rm -rf' or you can nuke other extensions
<K-Ryan> I think, I haven't compiled much so don't quote me.
<jrick> K-Ryan: um, that means nothing to me, I installed it with Kompile.
<K-Ryan> Oh, right
<jrick> it installed fine, I just need the path
<drkns> bye all
<jrick> should I install it with the terminal?
<K-Ryan> It would compile wherever you downloaded it to unless you specified otherwise I believe.
<Yorokobi> jrick: do you know the name of the binary you want to use?
<OptimusRex> will give it a try thanks
<K-Ryan> He's looking for a graphical version of VisualBoy if I'm not mistaken.
<jrick> no, I tried kvba and kvisualboyadvance, but neither worked
<K-Ryan> He got it and used Kompile to compile the source but is having trouble from that point.
<K-Ryan> Neither worked as in what? What was the problem?
<jrick> but, they could be called that, just not in /usr/bin/
<Yorokobi> jrick: you can use 'sudo updatedb' then locate <whatever>
<Yorokobi> jrick: check /usr/local/ as well
<OptimusRex> cd.mozilla/firefox is giving command not found
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: you need a space
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: cd .mozilla/firefox
<Neil-> SABNzbd doesnt support http proxy does it?
<Neil-> Anyone know of another news reader?
<Neil-> Wanted http proxy for sab so it could grab nzbs from newzbin..
<jrick> locate kvba didn't return anything.
<Neil-> !usenet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usenet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neil-> Anyone know a good ubuntu newsreader?
<LjL> kontact?
<jrick> and can't seem to find anything in /usr/local/
<jrick> oh good, found it in /usr/local/kde/share/apps/kvisualboyadvance
<pheaver> if i just wanna add a module in my kernel, rather than recompile the kernel, I can just do "make modules && make modules_install" right?
<jrick> i was wrong, the binary is /usr/local/kde/bin/kvisualboyadvance
<jrick> it's running now!
<pheaver> or do i have to use make-kpkg?
<jrick> thanks!
<OptimusRex> ok. Got /.mozilla/firefox$
<OptimusRex> what do I do next, please
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: use 'ls' and you'll see a long-named directory (an alphanumeric hash)
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: cd to that dir
<OptimusRex> there are some files in the list that are in blue. What does that mean?
<cabled_> my main login account has a keyboard problem after typeing in the password and the desktop starts but the keyboard wont take any input i cant even change num lock any ideas how to fix my keyboard not working problem? i found this with midnight commander > !platform-i8042-serio0-event-kbd this was in the main directory of the user the keyboards not working in
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: blue is typically the color for directories. If you use 'ls -F' it'll add '/' to directories to make them easier to pick out
<Jucato> OptimusRex: usually, blue filenames mean they are directories/folders
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex: if you're more of a GUI type, you can lauch Konqueror and use '~/.mozilla/firefox' in the address bar
<Yorokobi> s/lauch/launch/
<OptimusRex> ahaa! Now the GUI looks much better. Do I just delete the forecast fox folder?
<Yorokobi> if you think that's the culprit, yeah. If it isn't, delete more extensions until FF works :)
<OptimusRex> cool. Thanks. Will look into this
<butters> Ok, why will amarok NOT work.
<cabled_> in user management - system settings it wants administator password....i reset the root pass and it works [password]  on the shell for su   but i cant get the sytem settings to take password
<butters> i just dont get it, it locks up when it populates every time
<Daisuke_Ido> how much are you trying to load into the playlist, and is mp3 support installed?
<butters> im pretty sure mp3 support is installed
<butters> what do i do to check?
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure libxine-extracodecs is installed
<Jucato> cabled_: there is no root password. System Settings will still ask for the sudo (your) password
<cabled_> well my bad administrator
<Jucato> cabled_: even if you set a root password in the command line, KDE apps (using kdesu) will still use the sudo password
<cabled_> i want to try delteing my shell with the bad keyboard since no one seems to have an idea how to fix with out going postal... i e delteing and starting over
<cabled_> ok so when it asks for the admin pass what do i put in?
<Alonea> dogatemycomputer: umm, I dunno, and its quite a hassle to do it when I have to create new folders for all my devices and figure out how to mount and umount each one over and over. I would rather fix the automount issue
<cabled_> it dont allow sudo
<cabled_> administrator mode
<Yorokobi> cabled_: the admin mode button uses kdesu (sudo)
<Yorokobi> If you don't use sudo, you're outta luck there
<cabled_> in x?
<butters> ok i did sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<cabled_> X /kde
<Yorokobi> cabled_: of course
<Jucato> cabled_: yes. kdesu is what graphical KDE apps when it needs to use sudo
<cabled_> well  can i send u the screnn pic cuzz it isnt allowing the password
<butters> kde is leaps faster than gnome
<butters> it seems to be snappy'er
<Alonea> I seem to be having a lot of problems with mounting and umounting lately. My thumb drives are no longer automounting and I could not eject my cd drive without sticking a pin in the little hole on my drive to force it to eject. Also now have a locked folder called My Book which is my external hdd, but its not even plugged in now. Now my cdrom won't mount automatically like it usually does and...
<Alonea> ...its a lot of trouble for me to figure out how to mount each one in new folders that I have to make and keep track of it.
<cabled_> if i am in shell$ and type su     then the same pass it goes shell#
<butters> i need help with samba
<butters> i went to user and groups and edited the needed info there
<Yorokobi> cabled_: su != sudo
<butters> then went to smb.conf and did the browsing= yes bit and also smbpasswd -a username
<butters> but i cant get a damn thing to work!
<cabled_> i get the symantecs i have read the ubuntu site regarding the sudo properties
<Yorokobi> its more than semantics
<cabled_> but when i clk administrator mode button to manage users it says bad pass
<Yorokobi> cabled_: are you typing in _your_ password or the root password?
<Jucato> cabled_: which password are you typing in?
<cabled_> ive tried both
<cabled_> neither work
<Yorokobi> cabled_: as root, run visudo, do you still have %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL ? If so, is your current user a member of the admin group?
<cabled_> let me go look brb
<cabled_> yes that line is there
<cabled_> how do i chk this user stats?
<Yorokobi> cabled_: id | grep admin
<Yorokobi> cabled_: if you don't get any output, your user is not in the admin group
<cabled_> no response..:/
<cabled_> ok so how to add me then
<Yorokobi> cabled_: add your user name to the end of the admin line in /etc/group
<Yorokobi> cabled_: then log off KDE and log back in
<stratman4300> hey all....  having a nice little java plugin issue here....  anyone wanna take a stab at it???
<cabled_> k ty
<cabled_> bbiaf i hope
<frydaddy> does anyone here own a vista era toshiba notebook?
<stratman4300> does anyone know where konqueror stores the symlinks for it's browser plugins??
<NightBird> hm.... anyone know of a way to find the size of a file in linux?
<stratman4300> do you have kde installed???
<frydaddy> if you do ls -l, it will list all the files in that directory with info about them
<NightBird> yes, but I don't know where konqueror places the symlinks...
<stratman4300> haha not that's not what i was asking
<stratman4300> i was asking becuase it's really easy to find out with konqueror installed
<stratman4300> just browse to the file and right click properties
<stratman4300> then hit the calculate button for it to find the file size
<abg> i have an dell inspiron 6000 with an ati graphics card in it, so i installed the fglrx ati driver and i was able to get 1280x800 resolution, but when i connect my laptop to a larger monitor than normally runs at 1280x1024, i can't go higher than the 1280x800
<abg> does anyone have any idea how i can get it higher?
<NightBird> stratman4300, yes, but I'm wanting to do it via a script
<cabled_> yes! that fixed the admin mode
<cabled_> ty ty ty
<frydaddy> has anyone had any experience with vista generation toshiba laptops?
<NightBird> I do not frydaddy
<stratman4300> Nightbird, hmmmm  the only thing i know of then is ls -l
<frydaddy> long live the terminal
<cabled_> cough as much as i truly hate "dos mode" the trminal is still the king
<ardchoille> Agreed, the terminal is awesome.
<frydaddy> i am new to linux and i find it to be one of the most appealing features
<frydaddy> though the kde gui sure is nice haha!
<stratman4300> terminal rocks  :)
<frydaddy> have any of you guys encountered problems with the new phoenix bios chips?
<cabled_> not i
<cabled_> whats it doing?
<frydaddy> well i am in the market for a new laptop and i heard some horrible rumors about computers w/ phoenix chips not being able to install linux
<Ropetin> The fan on my laptop kicks in when I'm using Konversation and will not turn off until I reboot.  Any idea if there is a 'stop the fan' command?
<frydaddy> i did some research and it seems that toshiba may have done something to their bios chip which makes the notebook essentially vista only
<cabled_> id buy sony,lenovo,hp b4 id buy toshiba imho
<cabled_> and given how much i love my xmas gift of a new hp pavilion id go hp deff again
<stratman4300> i've got an HP nx6325 from work....  put kubuntu on it...  love the thing
<frydaddy> i ordered a week or two ago and its being built still so if i get it and cant install i will probably send it back
<frydaddy> i am trying to see if i should mentally prepare for disappointment or not
<cabled_> wouldnt hurt to call cust support b4 u take delivery
<stratman4300> that would by wise i would think
<frydaddy> well i did...they wanted to charge me 35 bucks
<stratman4300> 35 for what???
<frydaddy> so i have to wait till i get the computer
<frydaddy> to connect to tech support, can you believe that?!
<stratman4300> that's kinda rediculous
<cabled_> id tell the guy on the fone ok then lets canel my order
<stratman4300> no joke
<cabled_> $35 vs $1900
<frydaddy> well he said it would be free after i received the computer
<frydaddy> cause i guess thats when the warranty takes into effect
<cabled_> tell him its free now or u cancel order
<cabled_> u have a costco account?
<frydaddy> yeah...he was a polite fella, and honestly didnt seem like he really knew what to do with the situation anyways
<cabled_> id go to costco.com and chk out laptops
<cabled_> microcenter and frys
<cabled_> get a better deal
<cabled_> and tell toshiba where to shove it
<frydaddy> will i be able to get a custom, i ended up getting my price down to 1300 by not getting vista upgrades and a smaller (but faster) hdd
<dac_> jisao,hi
<frydaddy> i'll probably buy an hp if i return my toshiba, i really want the ability to run kubuntu for everything but games and other assorted things
<omega_point> Hello, I need help making VMD to work...
<cabled_> !vmd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cabled_> :/
<ospf> hey
<ospf> ne one out there?
<frydaddy> hello there
<traksius> Hey.
<traksius> Whoops.  To slow.  :(
<frydaddy> yeaaah
<ejupin> how do I put the plug in for RealPlayer 10 into Firefox??
<tricot> when im browsing with konqueror , i cannot see and acess the root ( etc , urs ...) folder ?
<Jucato> !hidden | tricot
<ubotu> tricot: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<tricot> i did this
<TheDebugger> An unwanted feature is a bug :)
<Jucato> TheDebugger: bug fixed in feisty :P
<TheDebugger> :)
<Alonea> anyone at all know anything about fixing my automount?
<Jucato> Alonea: sleep has not given me any ideas :(
<Jucato> I'm still as clueless as I was 12 hours ago...
<tricot> exemple , when i click on a torrent . i need to open it with ktorrent but i cannot acces the bin folder in tha screen ?
<tricot> i have only acess to home
<Alonea> Jucato: ^___^ its ok dear. I just don't even know where to start to look.
<Jucato> tricot: you're on Edgy, right? it could only mean that you haven't properly "fixed" it
<tricot> kubuntu 7.04
<soulrider> hey everyone!
<tricot> i see the root when im in konqueror .. but not anyuwhere else
<K`zan> What does one do to get flash installed for firefox?  TIA!
<soulrider> tricot: what is everywhere else ?
<soulrider> K`zan: just do 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree'
<tricot> lol
<soulrider> tricot: where*
<K`zan> soulrider: Thanks very much!
<tricot> i have to open a torrent ( firefix , they ask me to open it with a program .. i click on browse and i obly have the home and media folder
<Jucato> tricot: when did you do the hidden-root fix? did you restart ktorrent after you did it?
<Jucato> hm.. firefox
<soulrider> tricot: you using edgy ?
<tricot> yes i restart my computer
<tricot> ok thanks guy
<tricot> im stupid ..
<tricot> hehe
* Feldegast has made a kubuntu grub screen, if u want to get it it is here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=56843 i am trying to make one for each ubuntu flavour
<bonbonthejon> Feldegast: I use that already :)
<intelikey> does anyone in here know how to get a script to run things after a ^c is passed to a child process ?       i mean in one box it works and in another it doesn't and i dont know what the differance is in the two...  ?
<intelikey> like this example   make a script that does    sleep .1 ;echo $SHLVL ;$0       and on the command line call it    script ;script ;script       now the first is running hit ^c and either it kill all of them or it kills the one script and the next starts.     but what determines which of the two actions is taken ?
<Noldoaran> I'm having trouble with my screen resolution.
<ubuntu> c
<Noldoaran> ?
<dr_willis> intelikey,  my head hurts just reading that. :) perhaps the use of 'traps' ? i saw mentioned in my last reread of that Advanced bash scripting guide ?
<dr_willis> Noldoaran,  care to give a little more details.
<Noldoaran> I want 1280x1024 and my monitor is capable of it, but 1024x768(which is what I'm at) is the highest one i can choose in systemsettings
<dr_willis> Noldoaran,  and whats your video card?
<intelikey> dr_willis hmmm    default hoary's behaviour of that example is to kill everthing,  while default dapper's seems to be kill the running script (including all it's children) but continue processing the command line
<Noldoaran> built-in intel i950
<dr_willis> intelikey,  that MAY be a 'bash' vs 'dash' issue.
<intelikey> both bash.
<dr_willis> Noldoaran,  Hmm. theres some info at the fixres factoid. it may be the monitor setting is saying it cant do the higher res.
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Noldoaran> yeah, I tried all that, I've been tring to fix this since mon.
<dr_willis> could check the forums for the intel i950 info - may be a bug somewhere. if its a laptop. may want top check the laptop forums also.
<frydaddy> has anyone had any experience installing linux on toshiba notebooks loaded with vista/new phoenix bios
<Noldoaran> i even uninstalled and reinstalled X, which made it different(better?).  before I had weird options like 1280x768 and 1280x1280, but no 1280x1024
<dr_willis> Noldoaran,  you could also 'cheat' and try some other disrto/livecd's and see if they set the display right. if they do. copy their xorg.conf over and compare it to your current one.
<dr_willis> 'uninstalling and reinstalling and hoping it works' is windows thinking. :)
<dr_willis> !find i950
<ubotu> File i950 found in ncurses-term
<dr_willis> its possible you just need tomanually edit the xorg.conf and add the right 1024xwhatever entry
<Noldoaran> dr_willis: I got it to work with the Kubuntu liveCD, but not with my current install, which is why I tried uninstall/reinstall
<Noldoaran> both are feisty
<Noldoaran> I mean "Feisty Fawn", but they are being feisty too
<dr_willis> look/copy the xorg.conf file over - heck. ya mak be able to just copyu the live cd's xorg.conf to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X.
<ardchoille> Or go through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and create a new xorg.conf?
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  aparently he did that (i guess Uninstalling/reinstalling X would do that)  so somthing may of confused his configs.
<dr_willis> Some days it just pays to hunker down and read/learn what all is in the xorg.conf file. :)
<ardchoille> Yeah
<intelikey> uninstall with -p will   without purging the config i don't think so.
<Noldoaran> here is my config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20101/
<joe2369> X.org will only do 800x600@60 no matter what I do to xorg.conf.  What to do?
<ardchoille> Noldoaran: I haven't been keeping up, sorry. What is your problem?
<hitmanWilly> joe2369: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file? I just wanna take alook to make sure.
<ardchoille> joe2369: Are you restarting X after making changes to xorg.conf?
<Noldoaran> can't get my screen to display in 1280x1024, even though my (new) monitor is capable of it.
<joe2369> ardchoille: I suppose one has to ask such questions.
<joe2369> ardchoille: "of course"
<ardchoille> joe2369: Ah, ok. But I had to ask :)
<ardchoille> Some folks make changes and then don't realise they have to restart
<joe2369> hitmanWilly: I have several versions.  which do you want?  I have the original nv driver one, my nvidia one, krandrtray's generated one, and X.org generated one.
<hitmanWilly> joe2369: the one you are using now
<hitmanWilly> joe2369: actually, have you tried nvidia-settings to set up the res?
<Noldoaran> dr_willis: does anything look wrong with my xorg.conf?
<joe2369> hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20102/  And no, I haven't.
<hitmanWilly> joe2369: it may be something with the monitor config section, X might think its only capable of 800x600
<joe2369> hitmanWilly: nvidia-settings appears to contain no configuration options for my card.
<aNtis0cial> hey im a complete noob to linux and kubunto is there some decent documentation that doesnt make my head heard and want to quit?
<joe2369> I think I may have just solved it...  let me try something.  BRB
<aNtis0cial> *hurt
<dr_willis> aNtis0cial,  there should be some beginner docs in the help section/area - also the kubuntu web site has some info. then theres 100's of begeinner web sites.
<dr_willis> Pick a topic ya want to learn about and start reading. :) ask in here for any clarifications on stuff you get confused about
<Noldoaran> aNtis0cial: you can use linux without understanding everything. Just stick with the GUI at first and learn the commandline a little at a time.
* hitmanWilly learned the exact opposite way :)
<intelikey> you can't understand everything if you write linux yourself.
<dr_willis> the guis should be rather easy to learn now a days. As much work as they put into kde and gnome. :)
<Noldoaran> intelikey: VERY TRUE! :-)
<dr_willis> of course learnign where everything is - is the hard part i guess
<aNtis0cial> yeah but i need to put some apps running
<aNtis0cial> like eve-online =P
<hitmanWilly> plus, it doesn't help that linux isn't written by just one guy
<aNtis0cial> with cedega
<hitmanWilly> more like 10,000
<dr_willis> Hmm. I just saw a 'mini' linux embeded pc at walmart for $200  some info here -->  http://www.icpowerhouse.com/PRODUCTS/MITYBOOK/MityBook%20Features.htm
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  like 1 man would make it better? :)
<hitmanWilly> hell no, just responding to a previous comment
<dr_willis> Even well done companies/guis seem to want to just change things for the sake of changeing.
* dr_willis wonders how hackable the mitybook is.
* hitmanWilly likes the large 7 in display
<dr_willis> Yea - its a toy kids pc. :) but heck it has networking.
<aNtis0cial> shouldnt my hds appear on /media?
<dr_willis> aNtis0cial,  thats normally the dir they appear IN.
<dr_willis> they dont have to. :)  of course they dont have to be mounted anywhere.  what kindof Hd are you refering to?
<hitmanWilly> looks pretty rugged tho
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  yea but $200 it was in the walmart Clearance Isle. (and still $200) seems steep
<dr_willis> if i saw them there for $100 id grab a pink one. :)
<intelikey> ok i have a Q,    can anyone recommend a shell that;  1 works well on linux   2 is free   3 is stable   4 doesn't change every few month like bash does    ?
<hitmanWilly> honestly, looks about equivalent to the OLPC
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  yea.
<dr_willis> bash changes every few months?
<dr_willis> never noticed. :0
<bob_> funny thing.  turns out I was using nvidia-legacy in a box that had a GeForce 4.  Guess it's that other box that has the TNT.
<dr_willis> hard-kore programmers i hear like the various csh stuff.
<joe2369> thanks for the help
<intelikey> dr_willis seems to.   things that work in one subversion don't in the next, and new 'features' all the time...
<aNtis0cial> dunno if its because its 04:30 but this is not all so user friendly too much information out there
<aNtis0cial> argh =P
<intelikey> csh        hmmmm
<dr_willis> aNtis0cial,  too much information is 'user UNfriendly' you are saying?
<cabled_> yes! that fixed the admin modelol has feisty lived up to its name? i mean lots of things either broken or crash's over the edgy version
<dr_willis> or did i miss read that? :)
<aNtis0cial> hard to filter what i need
<intelikey> yeah i can see why they would ...  csh - Shell with C-like syntax, standard login shell on BSD systems
<dr_willis> aNtis0cial,  and what do you 'need' exactly? or can you even define that? :)
<aNtis0cial> basics :)
<dr_willis> define basics. :)
<dr_willis> shell basics? kde gui basics? filesystem basics?
<aNtis0cial> file structure
<aNtis0cial> who its organized
<dr_willis> filesystem layout?
<aNtis0cial> yeah
<dr_willis> theres a few docs on that ive seen.
<hitmanWilly> aNtis0cial: a good starting place would probably be one of the "For Dummies" books.
<aNtis0cial> *how its organized
<hitmanWilly> aNtis0cial: everything is a subdir of of /
<dr_willis> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2001/10/11/filesystem.html
<dr_willis> first google hit. :)
<hitmanWilly> aNtis0cial: including actual hardware drives
<abg> how do you edit the startup commands list? i can't find it in kde
<dr_willis> abg,  which startup commands? the kde specific ones? or system wide?
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<arunkale> Hi people, my Kubuntu Feisty upgrade from Edgy after following the instructions on the Ubuntu Web site went terribly wrong. Kubuntu won't boot any more for me, even though I see GRUB on startup. I want to re-install it from a CD this time without harming the Windows partition, how do I go about it?
<dr_willis> aNtis0cial,  http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html looks good also.. tldp.org is a MUST bookmark site :)
<abg> ubotu: alright, thanks :)
<dr_willis> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html seems like a decent doc over all. :)
<cabled_> here is a radical question.. can i down grade from feisty back to edgy?
<TheDebugger> Ready for the radical answer?
<dr_willis> cabled_,  i dont think thats doable.
<TheDebugger> :P
<TheDebugger> NO!!
<cabled_> thats damm sad
<cabled_> cuz so far fiesty blows
<flaccid> kubuntu blows :)
<dr_willis> so far for me feisty rocks the house.
<hitmanWilly> cabled_: its probably possible, it'll just be a pita
<dr_willis> its also Possible you are just having 'upgrade' issues  - i always do a clean install.
<arunkale> cabled_: why does feisty blow
<arunkale> dr_willis: how does one do a clean install, without disturbing the windows partion (if you're on a dual boot)
<cabled_> dr_willis> well if the upgade killa perfect install then its broken
<Noldoaran> I found the error in my logfile, maybe that will help someone help me fix it. '(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)'
<cabled_> my stuff worked just fine b4 feisty
<intelikey> dr_willis i was reccomended to  ksh for the answer to that Q.     ksh - The real, AT&T version of the Korn shell
<aNtis0cial> wtf is sudo?
<Jucato> !sudo | aNtis0cial
<intelikey> !sudo > aNtis0cial
<ubotu> aNtis0cial: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cabled_> something that gets broken in feisty
<Noldoaran> it runs a command in super-user/administrator mode.
<intelikey> the name of root jr.
<cabled_> my bad breaks the old su
<dr_willis> cabled_,  file a bug.
<cabled_> i have
<cabled_> serveral of them in fact
<aNtis0cial> thnks
<Jucato> breaks su? how?
<dr_willis> arunkale,   i just backup my /home partition. and reinstall ubuntu/kubuntu - dosetn affect windows at all.
<cabled_> like feisty installed over 80 packages i didnt have installed b4
<cabled_> printers blue tooth
<cabled_> among other things
<Feldegast> cabled_ so go through and remove them, i did
* Jucato can't see the connection with sudo
<arunkale> dr_willis: i should just reinstall it on that same partition? are you sure it won't touch windows?
<cabled_> i did
<arunkale> cabled_ : why is that a bad thing?
<flaccid> with the introduction of UUID can you still add a normal fstab entry for an smb share?
<cabled_> now i have a broken shell that cant use the same kbd i am typeing on now
* Feldegast .o( bloat )
<Jucato> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> sweet
* flaccid tries
<cabled_> well if u dont have a printer installed or blue tooth why on earth would u install them?
<Jucato> flaccid: you can use /dev, LABEL, or UUID
<flaccid> sweet it works
<dr_willis> arunkale,  if you  reformat  the linux partitions and tell it to mount to the same place. why would it touch the window spartitions?
* hitmanWilly 's fstab is all mix and match
<Jucato> flaccid: it's not something Kubuntu "added" to fstab. it has been there for quite a while
<dr_willis> uuid is nice - but i change the fstab to use the label :)
<arunkale> dr_willis: i don't know, i get paranoid about anything to do with windows :) windows can act very weird without any reason
<cabled_> kinda like installing driveers for a scanner that you dont have installed then crashing cus u cant find the scanner
<dr_willis> arunkale,  now ya know why i perfer linux.
<cabled_> if its that stupid theres a problem
<flaccid> Jucato: i didn't say kubuntu added it. didn't ubuntu added it in edgy ?
<Jucato> flaccid: kubuntu/ubuntu
<intelikey> hmmm do we even need an fstab ?
<Jucato> flaccid: no. it's something that's built into fstab. what Ubuntu did is just to use it by default.
<aNtis0cial> bah i guess i just start reading this from scratch overtime
<dr_willis> intelikey,  i think so. :)
<flaccid> Jucato: thats what im friggin saying
<dr_willis> intelikey,  cant say that ive ever seen a disrto without one.
<flaccid> you don't have to tell me
<cabled_> kinda like sudo b4 feisty i never hada problem between admin and root and sudo
<cabled_> now its a major issue
<aNtis0cial> just one question is there a performance dropout when running windows game with cedega?
<aNtis0cial> comparing to running them on windows
<dr_willis> aNtis0cial,  there can be, iuve also heard of some performacen gains. depending on the game.
<hitmanWilly> aNtis0cial: probably a little
<intelikey> dr_willis i'm going to rm mine and reboot.   let's test the theory....
<aNtis0cial> anyone plays eve-online? :D
<intelikey> in 7 minutes.....
<dr_willis> of course with some 3d games - you may not have all the fancy gfx features
<dr_willis> intelikey,  since / is mounted in there i belive - you may have issues
<arunkale> next time, i'll just remember to upgrade from the CD
<Jucato> let him experiment :)
<dr_willis> oh wait i see no /
<intelikey> dr_willis no it's not.   not on any default ubuntu kernel
<dr_willis> i di see a /proc entry - that may be imporntant
<aNtis0cial> and how can i install the nvidia drivers?
<dr_willis> i was thinking of the mount command
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<Jucato> dr_willis: you don't have a / entry? weird
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> let me double check
<intelikey> dr_willis the initramfs.img mounts /   never even looks at fstab
<dr_willis> There it is
<dr_willis> those uuid #'s make it hard to tread
<Jucato> *if* you use initramfs
<dr_willis> im wondering if the initramfs has its own fstab
<intelikey> it's normal for there to be an entry in the fstab.  but that's not what is read to mount it.
<Jucato> only one way to know for sure. let intelikey try it :)
<fsckit> anyone know why i can't copy a file with a "" in it in kubuntu?
<dr_willis> i thought iver seen messagew shen booting about changing root over or somthing.
<intelikey> of sorts.  yes.  it's not a full listing.  but it makes the root device and names it /dev/root   then mounts /dev/root on /root and runs a chrooted or  pivotrooted init from there.
<dr_willis> yea 'pivot' thats the term i rember,
<dr_willis> ive not messed with initrd stuff :) so never had to read up on it yet.
<intelikey> i don't think they actually use pivotroot anymore
<arunkale> is it easy to set up php/mysql on linux?
<arunkale> i'm guessing yes
<arunkale> ha
<intelikey> not sure what it is.    look in /proc/mounts
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dr_willis> I was amazed that i was able to get MythTV working Under Feisty so easialy. ;)
<dr_willis> hope they polished the isntalling of other stuff as well.
* hitmanWilly is going to try it when ups brings his tv tuner card
<don> none of my tv apps worked
<flaccid> dr_willis: hopefully thats a result of fixing the bug in the package
<don> radio either
<intelikey> back soon    tty24 [root@~]  mv /etc/fstab .
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  init 0
<dr_willis> not sure if my remote is working.. but i find the wireless keyboard to be the Ultimate remote.
<don> ya
<dxdt> My kaffeine player will not play video files correctly.  THey have the worng colors or are horribly distorted.  I have already installed the w32codecs and libxine1-extracodecs.  Ideas?
<cabled_> anyone know why my main shell/user account cant read keyboard? it used to work...im logged in on a sub shell and all works just fine...
<dr_willis> well bbl
<intelikey> and the definitive answer is an absolute NO; we do not need an fstab.
<Duckinthetrunk> can anyone help with a network?
<flaccid> wtf intelikey?
<intelikey> fstab is not needed.  i don't have one.
<intelikey> just booted without
<flaccid> why would you remove it?
<stdin> then how does the system know what the root dev is?
<intelikey> to test the theory
<intelikey> stdin use your head.  the commandline at boot time has it
<flaccid> i don't know how it works without it, but im sure there are consquences for removing it in certain situations
<stdin> intelikey: heh, yeah, forgot about that :p
<intelikey> and the initramfs has the device already named /dev/root
<Duckinthetrunk> help with a wired and then wireless network?
<stdin> intelikey: is your swap active tho?
<intelikey> i dont' use swap
<intelikey> don't   even
<stdin> i suppose a small script with "fdisk -l|grep swap ...." would initialise any swaps too
<intelikey> can't say i know why but swap and windows always seemed like they belonged on other peoples boxes
<stdin> I have a swap just so I can use hibernate
<nbcb> anyone used adaptec on linux and know of any util tools in it?
<intelikey> the init script mountvirtfs   probably mounts swap if you use it.
<intelikey> i was pretty sure i had booted new installs that had blank fstabs befor  but had to test the idea of the file not being there...    i'll go put it back now.
<Duckinthetrunk> can i get some help with my network hardware?
<stdin> I suppose you'd need a fstab (or something like it) if you have /boot or /home on different partitions tho
<intelikey> stdin home yes.  boot no.  boot doesn't need to be mounted unless you plan on changing something in it.
<intelikey> stdin can you help Duckinthetrunk ?
<stdin> hardware isn't normally my thing, but it depends on the problem
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: what's the problem ?
<Duckinthetrunk> i'm having an issue connecting to the net
<navets> hey i need help with uninstalling a program
<navets> Im not sure how to do it lol
<intelikey> navets name it
<Duckinthetrunk> kde claims that i'm not connected, but windows and other linux installs tell me otherwise
<cabled_> navets how did u install it?
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: have you set the network up, in system settings?
<navets> ksynaptics is the name
<navets> i think i installed it through add remove programs list
<Duckinthetrunk> under network settings?
<intelikey> navets sudo aptitude remove ksynaptics
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: yeah
<navets> k thx
<intelikey> np
<stdin> navets: or you can do it from adept too
<navets> is there a place i can go to learn the unix commands?
<intelikey> yes the gui "pointy clicky thingy" is supposed to work for that as well.
<stdin> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<intelikey> !cli | navets
<Duckinthetrunk> i think it is set up correctly, but that could be the problem
<ubotu> navets: please see above
<cabled_> google
<Duckinthetrunk> i can't even ping the router
<Duckinthetrunk> so there is no signal going out
<Duckinthetrunk> but kde tells me that the hardware is fine
<navets> thanks
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: what type of connection? wired/wifi, dhcp/static?
<intelikey> navets also of note.   tldp.org  is a linux users friend.
<Duckinthetrunk> wired, dhcp
<Duckinthetrunk> my wireless is giving me the same crap though
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: check if you have an IP address assigned
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin, how?
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: open konsole and type in ifconfig
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin, inet addr: 169.254.2.18
<navets> hey guys, how come konversation opens everytime i log in
<navets> even after i close it
<cabled_> use xchat less annoying
<flaccid> navets: kde uses sessions
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: any 169.254.... address is from avhi not dhcp, so ignore that. what is the device name (eth0)?
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin, yes
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin, eth0
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: ok, open up /etc/network/interfaces (kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces) and post (to pastebin) what the "iface eth0" section has
<fsckit> anyone know why i can't display the spanish n in ubuntu?
<arunkale> i dont get good enough download/upload speeds using utorrent on linux as compared to utorrent on windows
<stdin> fsckit:  ?
* flaccid listens to helmet
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin, i can't get into interfaces
<stdin> fsckit: I just press Alt-Gr+]  n
<arunkale> fsckit sounds like a bad word :p
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: why not?
<kgx> hey if i want to do something like: ./blah.sh > output_xx.log, where 'xx' is today's date; how do i do that?
<Duckinthetrunk> when i cd interfaces it returns "not a directory"
<fsckit> arunkale, yeah, it's a play on fsck and a bad work ;)
<Duckinthetrunk> wow
<Duckinthetrunk> stupid mistake
<Duckinthetrunk> one second
<stdin> kgx: ./blah.sh > output_$(date +%d-%m-%Y).log
<ardchoille> kgx: open a terminal and typ:  echo $(date +%Y%m%d)
<fsckit> stdin, what's "Gr"? i don't need to display it exactly, just have ubuntu use it to copy my files from cd
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ardchoille> kgx: There are lots of formats for that, man date
<kgx> thanks
<stdin> fsckit: Alr-Gr is the right Alt key
<kgx> i wasnt sure how to concat on the console :$
* kgx runs aways
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: hmm, ok is there a line that says "auto eth0" ?
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin, yes, that line was right underneath it
<fsckit> stdin, not doing anything. i got a song with the word pinata in it and it won't copy to ubuntu because of the spanish n? nobody had this prob?
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: hmm, try (in konsole): sudo ifup eth0
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin: returns interface eth0 already configured
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: ok, try this: sudo ifup --force eth0
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin: working........
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin: no dice
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> wounder why
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin: "No working leases in persistent database"
<Duckinthetrunk> "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: have you made sure all the cables are connected correctly and the router is setup right? maybe dumb questions, but worth asking
<arunkale> ok, i'm off to re-install feisty from a CD
<arunkale> wish me luck
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin: i'm dual booting with windows, and windows still works
<hitmanWilly> luck.wish(arunkale)
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin: is there something specific with the router i should do/add?
<arunkale> thanks!
<hitmanWilly> np :)
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: as long as it's setup for DHCP it should work
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: try setting the IP address manually, then try pinging the router
<arunkale> umm if i burn the desktop cd iso to a dvd, will it work
<Duckinthetrunk> f***
<stdin> arunkale: yeah, I've done it before
<Duckinthetrunk> eth0 is my wireless
<Duckinthetrunk> eth1 is my wired
<Duckinthetrunk> damn
<arunkale> stdin: thanks, i seem to have run out of blank cds and i have a bunch of dvds lying around
<stdin> arunkale: same reason I did it :)
* hitmanWilly has been there
<arunkale> heh, nice
<arunkale> ok, people, i'll see you in a bit
<arunkale> hopefully from kubuntu!
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin: now trying the ifup with eth1
<Duckinthetrunk> wow don't i feel dumb
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: ok, see if that works
<Duckinthetrunk> same thing
<Duckinthetrunk> dang
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: it tried to get a dhcp address?
<Duckinthetrunk> yes, same failure as before
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: try setting the IP address for eth1 manually, then try pinging the router.
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: use the same network that the router uses, eg 192.168.1.X
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin: kde is giving me a lot of crap
<Duckinthetrunk> cannot apply because gateway is invalid
<Duckinthetrunk> i try to put in my gateway, and nothing changes
<Duckinthetrunk> wait
<abortd> whats a good partitioner for gnome?
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: set the gateway (router IP address) in the Routes tab (and choose eth1)
<stdin> abortd: probably gparted
<jakub_> Hi everybody, please can anybody tell me how to unrar achive in kubuntu
<abortd> just remembered :
<stdin> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<psotoid> For installing Privoxy (www.privoxy.org), is Ubuntu 6.06LTS based on Debian or Fedora?
<abortd> wow gparted isnt letting me do crap
<flaccid> psotoid: deb
<stdin> psotoid: ubuntu is based on debian, and there is a package for privoxy in the repositories
<flaccid> !info privoxy
<Duckinthetrunk> stdin: no dice
<ubotu> privoxy: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.6-1 (feisty), package size 1248 kB, installed size 2804 kB
<psotoid> thanks!
<psotoid> thanks again!
<flaccid> np
<stdin> abortd: make sure you are running it as root (on an unmounted disk)
<abortd> .....
<abortd> it wont let me unmount any
<stdin> Duckinthetrunk: man that's strange
<abortd> and i want to make a windows partition
<Duckinthetrunk> i know
<stdin> abortd: it's reccommended to partition from a liveCD
<abortd> i want to run ciy of villains but i doubt wine or cedega will let me
<stdin> abortd: vmware/virtualbox?
<abortd> whats that?
<stdin> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<stdin> abortd: lets you run windows _in_ linux
<stdin> abortd: as a virtual machine
<abortd> you have me confused
<abortd> will it let me run it flawlessly
<stdin> abortd: it will run a FULL os, as if it was running on it's own
<Alonea> anyone have any ideas for when your automount thing is messed up?
<abortd> do i need to install the os to use it?
<hitmanWilly> abortd: yes, but on the vm
<hitmanWilly> abortd: there's a couple of different ways to go about it...
<abortd> can u install a cpkg on debian?
<stdin> cpkg?
<hitmanWilly> !info cpkg
<ubotu> Package cpkg does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hitmanWilly> !cpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abortd> its a .cpkg file
<stdin> and what is a .cpkg file?
<hitmanWilly> ok, from my googling, it appears to be basically an install script
<Mena> Hi, Does any one know wo to read ext3 partitions under Vista Not Xp
<hitmanWilly> with an embedded tar file
<Mena> How*
<stdin> like .bin (in java/vmware/nvidia) ?
<hitmanWilly> sorta
<hitmanWilly> stdin: try just executing it
<hitmanWilly> err, abortd, try execing it
<abortd> i got a .deb now i think
<abortd> do i need any extra program for a .zip?
<hitmanWilly> abortd: i think gzip can handle those
<abortd> k cool
<abortd> i cant wait to get my hands on city of heroes
<abortd> not sure if i wanna be a villain or not
<stdin> for zip you just do "unzip file.zip"
<LinkCanabico> hi everybody i wanted to know if there is a way to transform rpms to the equivalent for kubuntu since i have a large colection of programns that are hard to finde
<hitmanWilly> !alien | LinkCanabico
<ubotu> LinkCanabico: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<hitmanWilly> LinkCanabico: alien can usually convert over to a deb pretty well
<sgrover> How do I override the Kubuntu login theme (replace the blue graphics with another theme)
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<LinkCanabico> Ok thanks
<sgrover> ubotu: thanks.
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intelikey> !botshnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botshnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<intelikey> fat fingured that one didn't i
<stdin> heh :p
<LinkCanabico> and another question can i simply keep my home hd as it is (im swiching from fedora to Kubuntu )
<stdin> LinkCanabico: you should be able to
<stdin> !opsnack | I like
<ubotu> I like: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<stdin> hehe
<LinkCanabico> stdin ok
<LinkCanabico> wish me luck
<LinkCanabico> bye
* stdin wishes LinkCanabico good luck
<osiris> how do i restore the /mbr (or rebuild it) from a ubuntu disc
<stdin> osiris: follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<osiris> thx.
<osiris> something made the disc un-botable after reboot
<intelikey> stdin you have feisty right ?
<stdin> yeah
<intelikey> would you mind pastebining   cat /proc/meminfo   for me
<intelikey> the format has changed    and i need to look into the newer format
<stdin> intelikey: http://stdin.pastebin.us/33651
<hitmanWilly> !paste > hitmanWilly
<intelikey> ty.
<intelikey> oh you too heh.  :)
<stdin> :)
<intelikey> same day i see....
<intelikey> :)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20111/
<hitmanWilly> there ya go
<hitmanWilly> aw, nuts...
* hitmanWilly needs to stop staying up this late before work
<intelikey> hitmanWilly :)
<intelikey> go to bed fred.
<intelikey> hit the sack jack
<hitmanWilly> i just may...
* stdin has the day off today :)
<hitmanWilly> tomorrow is a different story...
<intelikey> same story.  different day
<stdin> after tommorrow I get my week off too
<intelikey> nothing new under the sun.
* intelikey thinks.... "food!"
* stdin thinks... "food!, and coffee!" 
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> after all, it is 06:20 here
<ardchoille> Kubuntu sure makes it hard to walk away from the computer :)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> not really.  just yank that cord out of the wall socket.   that makes it much easier
<stdin> intelikey: not on a laptop :p
<ardchoille> Heh, not a chance.
<stdin> I pull the cord out, and kubuntu keeps on rockin'
<intelikey> stdin [ ! -z lappy ]  && eject batteries
<stdin> hmm, I don't think I'll run that :p
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> no
<neurovore> Hello, everybody...does anybody have time to answer some questions?
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intelikey> i should probably rm that personalized copy i sent you befor i forget and paste something on you url...
<intelikey> s/you/your
<stdin> heh, yeah, maybe
<ardchoille> neurovore: We can try. What's your question?
<intelikey> is it a pool ?
<neurovore> Okay, I have noticed that on some flash based applications, you cannot see the words in the graphics...to use an example, take the free online game, adventurequest...http://www.battleon.com/ you can see the graphics of the game, but you cannot see the dialogue in the dialogue boxes that are displayed.
<intelikey> poll
<neurovore> Is there another program that I have to download for this?
<neurovore> This is not the only flash application that I have seen this on.
<intelikey> ms ttf fonts   ?
<intelikey> just guessing.   i've see some chatter about that.   didn't pay attention, cause i don't do flash
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<intelikey> !msttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neurovore> Is that it? I thought that if a font is not supported, you just see a bunch of programming symbols.
<neurovore> I thought that I already have flash.
<intelikey> yeah i was fishing for an infonode
<intelikey> should use /msg for that i guess..
<stdin> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ardchoille> neurovore: I don't use flash so I can't help, sorry.
<intelikey> there it is.   try that  ^
<neurovore> Hold on...
<intelikey> i think installing that package will fix it for you....  but as previously noted i don't do flash
<neurovore> It works...thank you everyone. One more question...is this the same program that will allow me to use any true type font?
<stdin> neurovore: it's not a program, it's just the fonts
<intelikey> but basicly    yes
<stdin> intelikey: !fonts :p
<neurovore> So does kubuntu automatically support any true type font?
<stdin> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<stdin> intelikey: that's what you were looking for
<intelikey> that's it.
<intelikey> i think there was another link    msttf  or ttf
<intelikey> !ttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> but it's gone now.
<stdin> !search msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Found: font
<stdin> !msfonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<neurovore> Also, is there a way to have adept manager download a file from an internet link?
<stdin> adept doesn't download anything
<stdin> it's just a GUI for apt
<redshadowhero> Hello.
<intelikey> not easily.  dl it with a browser and install it with  dpkg  if you must.   but do search for an equivlent in the repos.
<redshadowhero> I have a question concerning the boot up process of kubuntu.
<neurovore> Okay.
<intelikey> what version ?
<redshadowhero> Uh.
<redshadowhero> 7
<intelikey> k
<stdin> ask, we may or may not know :p
<redshadowhero> Fiesty Fawn
<redshadowhero> Well, is there anyway to keep it (in the dual booting menu) from having the timer?
<intelikey> yes.   that is set in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stdin> yeah, set the timeout to 0
<redshadowhero> alright.
<redshadowhero> with an editor like nano, right?
<intelikey> you can edit it with    kdesu kate  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pheaver> when I press the mute button on my keyboard, KDE starts kmix and shows a big on-screen "Mute On"... how do I disable this?
<stdin> any editor you want
<intelikey> and yes   sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst   will work
<stdin> pheaver: no clue, try asking in #kde
<pheaver> all right
<redshadowhero> why would I want admin privilages when editing this file?
<redshadowhero> do I need it?
<stdin> because it's only writable by root
<redshadowhero> alright.
<intelikey> redshadowhero as a general rule,  anything not in $HOME/*  will need root access
<redshadowhero> alright.
<redshadowhero> I'm used to the apple way of doing things, I suppose.
<stdin> redshadowhero: be aware that setting a timeout to 0 means that you can't choose what to boot in to, it will just choose the default. I'd reccommend setting it to ~3 secs, and hiding the menu
<intelikey>  /media/ or $HOME/   i suppose i should have said
<redshadowhero> well, I want to give the person who is using it infinite time to choose...
<redshadowhero> is there a way to give it unlimited time, and just wait for a choice?
<intelikey> comment out the timeout line
<stdin> redshadowhero: ahh, then I think 0 will do that actually
* stdin reads "man grub"
<redshadowhero> okay; I'll have to give a try on this system
* intelikey wonders where gendii has been.... <thinking> "free coffee..." </thinking>
<Maxdamantus> How do I get the sound system to work properly?
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stdin> intelikey: gendii? you mean genii
<intelikey> yeah
<stdin> yeah, haven't seen him in ages
<intelikey> been a few days...
<stdin> hmm: [06:53]  [Notice]  -NickServ-           Last Seen: 10 hours 34 minutes 34 seconds ago (genii-around seen 19 weeks 6 days (19h 0m 4s) ago)
<strabes> Has anyone had any luck with the Sound Blaster Audigy 2 NX?
<intelikey> strabes  ! i   i'm still using an ESS1688
<strabes> i don't know what that is
<redshadowhero> well, that didn't work...
<redshadowhero> it just skipped the boot loader completely...
<intelikey> not likely
<redshadowhero> can I comment out the timeout line to make it wait indefinitely?
<stdin> thought it might skip the menu
<intelikey> yes that's what i told you to do.
<redshadowhero> alright.
<redshadowhero> I'll give that a try.
<Maxdamantus> Actually, I think it's the programs I try to use to blame.
<stdin> or just set it to 9999 or something stooped like that :p
<intelikey> you can also set the timeout to 99999
<redshadowhero> I suppose...
<intelikey> but a comment will work
<Maxdamantus> When running a sound system, programs need to send to the sound server right? Instead of /dev/dsp
<intelikey> right
<Maxdamantus> Because I can do things like run Amarok and Flash at the same time. And they use ALSA.
<Maxdamantus> However, I can not use something like madplay and Amarok, as Madplay attempts to connect to /dev/dsp
<Maxdamantus> Same with Java, and vmware.
<stdin> you can try running the app with artsdsp
<stdin> sometimes works
* intelikey sujests a runtime configuration for the app, if it doesn't have a dirrect way of changing it in it's menu
<Maxdamantus> Does that create a proxy (sort of, can't think of a better word) for the sound so all programs under it trying to use /dev/dsp get redirected?
<stdin> something like that, yeah
<Maxdamantus> I'll try it.
<Maxdamantus> Am I able to run something like kdm under it, so everything I run under KDM works?
<Maxdamantus> (Everything, unless I use a different tty)
<intelikey> Maxdamantus do search through the apps' menus first, to see if it can output to arts
<epimeth> gooooood morning
<epimeth> :-)
<stdin> Maxdamantus: no, because not the apps don't actually run "under" KDM
<redshadowhero> Alright.
<redshadowhero> Now it works.
<redshadowhero> Thanks, everyone who helped.
<Maxdamantus> stdin. If that was correct.
<Maxdamantus> Then why, if I go into another terminal, and type "killall -9 kdm"
<Maxdamantus> It kills kdm, and all programs I was running inside it?
<intelikey> because it kills xinit
<Maxdamantus> Ah.
<stdin> if X dies, then so do all X apps, because they have to connect to the X server
<intelikey> everything running under xinit goes with it
<Maxdamantus> stdin. If you run something in a terminal under kde, under screen, that closes too. :P
<Maxdamantus> I think.
<Maxdamantus> I'll check.
<stdin> the terminal is connected to X
<intelikey> it does it catches a sigkill from xinit
<eams> ubotu xsession-error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession-error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> you can detatch screen from xinit  but not the terminal
<Maxdamantus> What do you mean "detatch"?
<intelikey> man screen
<Maxdamantus> If I run "screen -d -m somecommand"
<Maxdamantus> The "somecommand" will run in the background.
<Maxdamantus> Until I kill the session of screen.
<Maxdamantus> It isn't attatched to the terminal.
<eams> intelikey, hi! I have this file "xsession-error" 8 Gb!!! I don't know whwt it is!
<intelikey> eams a log of any messages the xserver has sent you.   if x is not problematic   you can safely delete it.
<stdin> eams: you can just go and delete the file, it contains X "errors" (mostly the !baddevice error)
<intelikey> !baddevice | eams
<ubotu> eams: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<stdin> it's a bug in dapper I think
<stdin> (that it doesn't get cut down)
<intelikey> bug ?   they did that on purpose
<eams> Thank you!
<intelikey> oh thought you meant the !baddevice thing stdin....  i was just about to say....
<stdin> no, just that it isn't emptied, a cron job can do it for you
<fulat2k> anyone experiencing that firefox doesn't quit properly even though you've closed all its windows?  i still see its processes left over.
<Ayabara> anyone using conky in kubuntu?
<intelikey> yeah or even a command in your .bash_logout
<stdin> or just "rm ~/.xsession-errors && ln -s /dev/null ~/.xsession-errors"
<intelikey> now you are playing my song.  :)
<stdin> that's my favourite "workaround" too :p
<ardchoille> stdin: That's what I did
<intelikey> stdin that link exists as  issue motd xsession-errors and a few i'd rather not name...
<stdin> mine is only 79KB, but that's because I removed the wacom part of xorg.conf
<Maxdamantus> Is vmware not a binary?... artsdsp seems to think so.
<Maxdamantus> maxdamantus@maxdamantus:/$ artsdsp vmplayer || artsdsp works only for binaries
<stdin>  /usr/bin/vmware is a script to run the binary, like /usr/bin/firefox
<colorsoundboy> when clicking amarok i automatically wiped out my xserver i mean i must relogin :|what is that ?
<stdin> Maxdamantus: you can try editing the script to use artsdsp
<intelikey> i've got a huge script from several years ago (while i was learing bash) that i need to revisit and see if i can make it run like a swiss watch...
<intelikey> colorsoundboy sounds like a bug.   check the bug reports to see if a fix is out and other info
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<stdin> also try reinstalling amarok, or removing/moving amaroks config files
<colorsoundboy> I will do thanks intelikey :D
<intelikey> at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> if clicking something brings x down  (and it does happen) then the ubuntu team does want the bug reposts filed...    the old adage "we can't fix what we don't know is broken" still applies
<intelikey> s/reposts/reports/
<intelikey> i'm going to rewrite that monster...  i'll take a break and look in from time to time.
* stdin watches intelikey's keyboard overheat 
<colorsoundboy> cannot find that bug about amarok
<colorsoundboy> how can i make this bug ?
<premier_> Hello, I'm trying to change the kdesktop lock (the program that locks the screensaver) so it will not block multimedia keys (ie, I can pause or mute my music without having to log in.) Does anyone know how I can do this?
<stdin> colorsoundboy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<CrazyRobot> does anybody know much about the libwallpaper.so plugin for beryl?
<stdin> CrazyRobot: probably better to ask in #beryl
<CrazyRobot> stdin: i tried several times today.  nobody says anything in beryl
<arunkale> hey people, i've just installed feisty
<arunkale> however, fontconfig isn't working properly for me
<arunkale> i don't see the configuration screens.. i only get 'updating category..', 'cleaning up category..' and regenerating fonts cache
<arunkale> any ideas?
<arunkale> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> arunkale sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow fontconfig    see if that helps
<arunkale> ok
<arunkale> it does the same thing, intelikey
<arunkale> no config blue screens
<intelikey> arunkale hmmmm idk.
<arunkale> can i edit the file manually somewhere?
<stdin> arunkale: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<arunkale> stdin: thanks!
<arunkale> it worked
<stdin> had to look around for that :p
<arunkale> thanks a lot
<arunkale> brb
<erikja> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Solifugus> How can I find out what the executable is after installing an app. via adept?  i.e. what do I execute to start frozen bubble?
<intelikey> Solifugus adept i don't know.  dpkg -L <packagename> | grep [bin/,games/] 
<stdin> Solifugus: well, the executable is "/usr/bin/frozen-bubble", you can find out by looking at all the files the package installs with "dpkg -L package", tho adept probably shows it somewhere too
<Solifugus> actually... it didn't even install... i just discovered..  oops..
<stdin> Solifugus: it'll be in the KMenu too (when it's installed) under Games -> Arcade
<intelikey> stdin you're pretty sharp on scripting  will this work or error out ?
<intelikey> `TRANS -s | grep -woie $WHATTODO`)
<intelikey>     SMACK
<intelikey>     ;;
<intelikey> esac
<Solifugus> Wow.. frozen bubble rocks..
<stdin> intelikey: hmm, that may work, never tried it that way tho
<intelikey> Solifugus get someone to spaceduel with you
<intelikey> stdin the script is in such a state i can't actually test it yet.
<intelikey> i'll let you know.
<stdin> intelikey: I'd use the $() version (instead of ``) just so it's clearer
<stdin> but that's just me :)
<ubuntu> I installed kubuntu after resizing my ntfs partition. I want to go back to full windows how can I restore the ntfs to using the whole harddrive?
<stdin> don't see why not. (I also don't see why you'd want to either)
<ubuntu> because I can't get my mouse to work under linux
<ubuntu> it cuts out periodically after booting into linux
<stdin> what type of mouse?
<ubuntu> logitech g5
<stdin> ps/2, serial, usb, bluetooth... ?
<ubuntu> I've tried for a week to get it working when I could find someone to help
<ubuntu> usb
<stdin> hmm, usb is normally pretty stable in linux
<ubuntu> if I turn the mouse down to 400 dpi using the hardware button and move the mouse really slow it lasts longer
<ubuntu> someone had me try the evdev mouse driver but with it X won't load at boot
<ubuntu> someone said it might be the kernel, but I wouldn't even know how to fix that.
<ubuntu> and one person said it might be the buffer filling up and not purging
<stdin> did you add "evdev" to /etc/modules ?
<ubuntu> didn't know I had to. Adept says it's installed
<Feldegast> i know the logitech G15 keyboard works fine in ubuntu (except the lcd has a 2 second delay)
<ubuntu> lol I can't even get taht working in windows
<stdin> it just makes sure the module is loaded at boot
<ubuntu> so I hadn't even tried in linux
<ubuntu> I really want to move over to linux, but I can't live without a mouse.
<Feldegast> the lcd in windows needs their software, get it from the logitech website as the cd's version is out of date
<ubuntu> I've tried that to no avail
<Feldegast> works fine for me in xp64
<ubuntu> stdin I'm reinstalling kubuntu 7.04 as we speak
<ubuntu> would you be willing to walk me through making sure evdev is in the /etc/module?
<ubuntu> I don't know how to do that
<ubuntu> that may have been the problem, and if that fixes it I'll be exstatic.
<ubuntu> I'm running vista ultimate Feldegast which may be why it doesn't work for me.
<Feldegast> oh ic, i won't go near that
<Feldegast> vista=evil
<ubuntu> I got over zealous when I built my new machine
<Feldegast> xp would still run better on it
<ubuntu> I really want to use linux. Everything I've seen I love. I just can't figure this mouse thing out.
<intelikey> Q. "what do linux users do?"
<Feldegast> the mouse u got, does it have a forward button (rev. 2007)
<ubuntu> It's sheer frustration. Everytime I get into doing something it just stops.
<intelikey> A. "they install software."
<ubuntu> no just the back button and the tilt wheel with the two dpi buttons
* Feldegast hardly ever installs stuff in linux once it is set up
<Feldegast> ubuntu that's not the 2007 version then
<ubuntu> nope.
<ubuntu> 87% of installing kubuntu so I'll be rebooting soon
<ubuntu> I'll be back as Druntar
<stdin> ugg, my LoCo Team is pure geek https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uk/+mugshots
<Feldegast> well i have my G15 installed in 64bit kubuntu
<ubuntu> I'm running 32bit dual core.
<Feldegast> and i get the time and song info in amorak
<ubuntu> the g15 is working fine for me
<ubuntu> sweet
<ubuntu> havent' tried the lcd in linux
<ubuntu> I wish logitech could/would support linux :(
<Feldegast> email them
<ubuntu> Ok, well install is done I'll be back in a moment.
<Feldegast> i had to convert an rpm to a .deb to get it to install
<ubuntu> ???
<ubuntu> greek to me
<Feldegast> the keyboard needs packages that i could only find rpm's of
<dxdt> I have a problem with Kaffeine and codec issues.  Basically videos that should play aren't playing.  I think I have installed probably everything I can think of to help it out.  libxines and stuffs.  w32codecs and stuffs.  Any ideas?
<intelikey> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<intelikey> dxdt ran the script to setup the codecs ?
<dxdt> intelikey: no, I just installed a few things here and there.  No scripts.  Are you talking scripts like automatix and easyubuntu?  Yeah didn't run those.  I just installed packages for libxine-extracodecs and the w32codecs using the PLF repo
<dxdt> some of the video plays even, but in the wrong colors and weird stuff like that.
<druntar> Hello again
<druntar> back with my mouse problems
<arunkale> how do i configure katapult
<richard> Hey does kubuntu come with different programs ?
<arunkale> richard: kubuntu comes with a LOT of programs
<dxdt> richard: yes
<arunkale> what are you looking for
<Maxdamantus> druntar, while the mouse doesn't work, does anything output from "sudo cat /dev/input/mice"?
<Jucato> arunkale: Alt+Space then Ctrl+C
<druntar> no
<arunkale> ctrl c
<arunkale> thanks
<richard> I found Amarok on Kubuntu which is like a must have ^_^ with kubuntu I was wraped.
<intelikey> dxdt no.  installing the w32 package   as i recall you need to run a script in /usr/lib/w32codec/ or something   to activate them   else you havent really installed them.    jucato can help you with that.
<kraut> moin
<richard> Sad thing is firefox was not there
<llutz> hi
<Jucato> intelikey: not really sure with that. all I did was sudo dpkg the w32codecs .deb
<Jucato> richard: you can install it easily
<druntar> Maxdamantus no it doesn't.
<richard> yeah will do.
<intelikey> Jucato is it not the w32codecs-*.deb  that i'm thinking of?
<Jucato> intelikey: well, iirc, I didn't need to run any script
<intelikey> hmmm
<arunkale> !flash
<arunkale> !flashplugin
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> i know it's one of those propritary things...  could have been for dvd support
<intelikey> been to long and too much bash sense them.
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, the libdvdcss thing
<intelikey> is that what it is ?
<intelikey> ok.
<arunkale> how do i install baghira
<richard> where did Synapatic package manger go ?
<richard> Is that gnome thing
<intelikey> dxdt disreguard my   pebcak.
<Jucato> richard: it's a GNOME thing.
<Jucato> richard: there's Add/Remove Programs and Adept Manager
<Jucato> for Kubuntu
<dxdt> I wish the same RestrictedFormats thingy existed for KDE as it does for gnome.  Reading the wiki it doesn't seem to have a time table yet.
<stdin> richard: Kubuntu uses adept, tho you can also install Synaptic if you want it
<richard> Jucato: thanks.
<druntar> Ok so if I edit the xorg.conf file to use evdev as the mouse driver how do I make sure it's loaded in /etc/modules?
<Jucato> dxdt: unfortunately, the restricted manager was coded specifically for Ubuntu/GNOME... so there was no port to Kubuntu/KDE wasn't immediately done
<stdin> druntar: just add the word "evdev" to the file: echo "evdev" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<druntar> O_O??
<Jucato> evdev...
<druntar> could you repeat that in simpler terms stdin?
<richard> The adept installer is great much better than Synapatic package manger.
<stdin> druntar: just enter that command in to a terminal, copy and paste after the :
<Jucato> O.o
<dxdt> cool so I basically just did an aptitude install of everything using the word xine practically and now it works.  Cool by me.
<Jucato> people really have... um... "varying" tastes :)
<dxdt> speaking of which, why exactly do I see all the guides saying to use aptitude now instead of justt apt-get?  What is the real diff?
<magi_> hello everyone. do you have experience using QT4? could you help me a bit?
<stdin> !aptitude | dxdt
<ubotu> dxdt: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<dxdt> oh far out
<dxdt> cool
<druntar> ok I've done that command and altered the xorg.conf
<druntar> can anyone else think of anything I need to do?
<stdin> magi_: try asking in #kde4 or #kde4-devel
<Jucato> magi_: actually #qt is also a good channel
<magi_> stdin: thank you
<Jucato> stdin: hm... when did QT4 == KDE4? :D
<druntar> logging out and back in should restart x right?
<flaccid> nope
<flaccid> select restart X from kdm dropdown
<stdin> Jucato: well KDE4 is built on it, so that would be a place to start
<Jucato> stdin: yep. but KDE4 is not the only thing built with Qt4 :)
<druntar> I don't see restart x
<Jucato> druntar: are you at the login screen?
<druntar> oh it's on the login screen ok
<Jucato> logout, then click on the menu icon there
<dhq> what webcam program can i use for linux
<stdin> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Cthuloid> Anyone have experience using gphoto/digiKam with Canon cameras? Specificly it only working with sudo.
<llutz> Cthuloid: is your user member of group "plugdev"? then it should work
<Cthuloid> It is
<Cthuloid> Or at least kuser shows it as a member of the group
<druntar> ok that still didn't work
<druntar> for some reason when I change xorg.conf to use evdev as the mouse driver X can't start
<druntar> and the mouse is still where it was.
<druntar> hello?
<druntar> where did everyone go?
<intelikey> emacs is better than vim
<Etokura> IS there a way to change the size of my desktop icons?
<druntar> ....any other suggestions as to why my mouse is being retarded or how to fix X?
<ardchoille> How do I make a livecd from my installed Kubuntu system?
<Jucato> Etokura: there is, but it will also change the default size of the icons for file management
<Etokura> Ok, how is that?
* druntar starts to prepare his noose
<Jucato> Etokura: System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons -> Advanced tab
<^V^> druntar: what is wrong with your mouse?
<druntar> ok I'll explain again using a logitech g5 mouse it cuts out if I move it too fast. Tried changing xorg.conf to use teh evdev driver but when I do X won't start.
<druntar> takes a system reboot to get my mouse working again
<druntar> I've found that dropping it down to 400 dpi and moving it really slow makes it last a bit longer
<^V^> druntar: when you say cuts out, do you mean moving it fails to move the cursor on the screen?
<druntar> yeah
<druntar> and doesn't acknowledge clicks
<^V^> druntar: and if you leave it alone for a while, does it work?
<druntar> nope
<^V^> is it working now?
<druntar> I have to restart teh computer to get it to work again
<druntar> yeah
<^V^> make it stop
<druntar> ok
<druntar> locked up completely
<^V^> is it usb BTW?
<druntar> yeah
<insane> hey. anyone who could tell me why I cant run add/remove.. Just get the message "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude) could anyone help me?
<^V^> druntar: try sudo modprobe -r usbhid; sudo modprobe usbhid
<^V^> does it start working?
<ardchoille> insane: open a term and type:  ps aux | grep adept
<ardchoille> See if one of the pm's is running
<druntar> lol
<druntar> ok that didn't work
<druntar> locked the whole system up and caused it to reboot
<druntar> you there ^V^?
<^V^> really? wow...
<druntar> maybe I did something wrong
<insane>   ps aux | grep adept command didt work
<druntar> I typed what you said into the console and the whole computer locked up
<insane> i'm totaly new with linux..
<intelikey> "the kind of booty that stands in front of you in the supermarket and you ccould set a cup of coffee on it, that kind of booty"
<^V^> druntar: that should have just unloaded the usb module...
<druntar> it asked for my password and when I hit enter it just sat there lost keyboard and everything
<druntar> oh that could be it then
<druntar> my keyboard is usb too
<^V^> druntar: try just typing the first command sudo modprobe -r usbhid
<^V^> and then the second
<druntar> what was the second one again?
<ardchoille> insane: That have at least given you a line returning the grep command itself. Do you have apt-get or aptitude or synaptic or adept running?
<^V^> oh...
<^V^> have you got a ps2 keyboard you could try?
<druntar> nope
<NightBird> "When in doubt, set something on fire."
<insane> None is running.. thats the problem
<druntar> hmmm I have an idea
<druntar> I'll brb
<ardchoille> insane: Most of the package managers use APT as the back-end and they lock the dir when they launch.. meaning no two pm's can be running at the same time. You'll have to find which pm is running and close it.
<druntar> another weird thing is it tends to happen more often when the cursor is over menus
<druntar> if it's just blank desktop it doesn't happen as often
<insane> i have done that. none is running...
<^V^> druntar: try booting with some extra parameters: acpi=off noacpi noapic nolapic
<druntar> hmmm can't get it to lock now lol
<druntar> ummm how do I do that?
<druntar> there we go it locked up now
<^V^> druntar: do you use grub or lilo?
<druntar> ok that didn't work I just found out I can't log out once it locks up either
<druntar> I was going to try logging out and restarting X but when I tried to logout the computer locked up
<druntar> I had to hard reboot it as usual.
<^V^> druntar: are you using grub or lilo for booting?
<druntar> whatever comes with kubuntu when you install it on a dual boot system
<Jucato> Kubuntu only uses GRUB (by default)
<^V^> when you are in the boot menu and need to pick the OS to boot, see if there is an option to change the boot parameters somewhere and add acpi=off noacpi noapic nolapic by default
<druntar> ok then it's GRUB lol
<vbharat4u> anyone India
<^V^> I think it's 'e' in that case
<Jucato> !in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah...
<vbharat4u> Hey I wanna know one thing that how to install mp3 codecs like .deb packages
<druntar> ok so it's "acpi=off noacpi noapic nolapic by default"?
<Jucato> vbharat4u: Kubuntu Feisty? just install libxine-extracodecs
<^V^> druntar: no, you probably want to try add those to the end of the line
<vbharat4u> plzzzzzzzzzzz send the link of that package
<^V^> so pick the (k)ubuntu option and press e to change options
<druntar> ok
<druntar> and just tack that onto the end?
<^V^> it should have the instructions on screen
<^V^> yes
<druntar> let me write that down
<Jucato> vbharat4u: just install it from Adept Manager
<vbharat4u> ok I will try...
<stefan__> Hello all:
<stefan__> :)
<druntar> do I need the "by default"?
<^V^> druntar: no, just the acpi..etc
<druntar> ok
<druntar> brb
<intelikey> "if moves, shoot him!  if he shoots, just hose him down with champagne!"
<druntar> oh what happens if it won't boot
<druntar> just take that back off the end?
<^V^> druntar: you restart and it should use the normal options
<druntar> ok
<stefan__> I just create an ssh jail but want taht user has access to /var/log apache2 but when I log in as ssh user and want to access the log ln
<^V^> druntar: I don't think its permanent if set in the boot menu
<stefan__> I dont have the rights
<stefan__> How can I make the user able to read the apache logfiles within the jail?
<stefan__> can someone help
<stefan__> ?
<insane> hey... i cannot login as root on my system.. i trye su root then passwd.. authentication failure.. could this be the reason I have problems with adept ?
<Jucato> insane: you don't login as root in Ubuntu
<Jucato> !sudo | insane
<ubotu> insane: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> please read that for more info ^^^^
<richard> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<richard> I cant get a shoutcast stream to play in Amarok :(
<druntar> ok I added the apci=off string to the kernel command line
<druntar> what was it supposed to do?
<^V^> druntar: the whole "acpi=off noacpi noapic nolapic" ?
<druntar> yeah
<^V^> let me know if your mouse freezes
<druntar> I put it on the back end of the kernel string I assumed that's where it went
<druntar> there was also an init line a root line
<^V^> druntar: yeah, theres a whole lot of options specified there, at the end is a good place
<druntar> if it works how do I make it permanent, and would you mind explaining why it fixed it?
<richard> Never mind it works now....
<^V^> druntar: I don't know if it will work... if it does it could be to do with a buggy acpi module in your bios
<druntar> hmmm having trouble making it lock up now
<druntar> got the mouse on 1200 dpi and moving it around like made and clicking on all kind of menus and it's not locked up yet
<druntar> I'm impressed
<druntar> mad*
<arun> how do i change my icons
<Jucato> !changethemes | arun
<ubotu> arun: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<druntar> ^V^ omg I think you did it.
<^V^> druntar: its great if it works, I had a similar problem with my mouse just locking up
<druntar> my mouse has never gone this long without locking
<druntar> ever in my history with linux (the past week and a half)
<^V^> druntar: what motherboard do you have?
<druntar> Asus P5NSLI
<richard> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<^V^> druntar: Ah, good old Asus... I have an asus also, and it was the cause of the mouse problems
<druntar> ... so now how do I make it permanent
<druntar> I don't want to have to type that every time I boot
<^V^> druntar: you should try to update the bios to the latest version, that fixed it for me in the end
<druntar> ^V^ I could so kiss you right now lol
<druntar> I almost feel like dancing
* druntar does his happy dance.
<druntar> ummm I have no idea how to find that bios update.....lol
<richard> Where can I download widgets for KDE ?
<intelikey> "so you really want to be a busboy for the next 20 years?"
<Jucato> richard: widget styles? there are some in the repositories. you can find lots in http://www.kde-look.org but most of the you need to compile yourself
<^V^> druntar: http://support.asus.com/download/download_item.aspx?product=1&model=P5NSLI&SLanguage=en-us
<intelikey> what.
<druntar> guessing I need the all OS one
<intelikey> oh crap        Jucato   how long has that script been running ?
<intelikey> guys sorry for the random posts.
<richard> Thanks jucato
<^V^> druntar: I'm not actually sure what that is...must be soe new asus invention =D
<intelikey> at least the timmer was on.  it wasn't just dumping qoutes to the channel...
<Jucato> intelikey: hm... didn't really notice it was running actually
<druntar> going ahead and grabbing all the linux drivers they have lol
<Jucato> that was the only quote
<druntar> well teh DOS bios wouldn't work would it?
<^V^> druntar: I don't think there is any difference really, they have only ever had DOS bioses previously
<intelikey> scrolling up looks like it was on about a five minute time cycle  but it varies
<druntar> so the dos is working for you ?
<^V^> you need to stick it on a floppy or CD and reboot, and it should find it...I think
<morpheus_> anybody had any problems with feisty fawn freezing during install, i get the kubuntu logo and the moving bar then it just hangs
<druntar> yeah I had taht problem morpheus
<druntar> I reburned the disk with a new cd and it worked fine
<morpheus_> hmmm, might try new disk and slower burn
<druntar> my disk had a fingerprint on it
<druntar> lol
<morpheus_> DOH!
<morpheus_> might have to look and check mine
<^V^> druntar: I'm surprised they even have linux drivers...
<druntar> just for the lan and audio that I've found
<morpheus_> got ot try and find drivers for my laptop graphics card, I soooo want kubuntu + beryl on my work laptop,
<druntar> ok my mouse has been running wide open while I downloaded all of this
<insane> anyone who could help me on private? problem with adept package mannager
<druntar> that really must have fixed the issue
<druntar> debating whether to go with the all os or dos versions of bios update
<Jucato> insane: you could just ask in here
<druntar> there is only a months difference between the two
<druntar> ok so now I have to figure out how to install these three updates
<druntar> not used to single clicking to open files
<insane> okey... well.. i have no other package application running.. when i open add/remove i get a messege that some other apt or adept is running.. but there is really none
<Jucato> !adeptfix | insane
<_4strO> yop yop
<ubotu> insane: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<^V^> druntar: just get the newest bios they have..
<druntar> got it
<DeZZzz> Hi. Can someone help me w L2TP dialer config?
<druntar> just burn the .bin file to a disk and reboot the pc?
<^V^> I think so, at least that is how my motherboard works..should work the same on newer boards also
<druntar> ok here's hoping
<^V^> If not you could always try through dos
<druntar> I still can't believe you fixed it
<Jucato> (better believe it!)
<Jucato> now send him a beer :P
<^V^> druntar: its not really a good fix, hopefully with the new bios you won't need to use those options at all
<druntar> I would gladly buy him a 6 pack
<druntar> lol ok now how the hell do I burn a disk in linux lol
<^V^> k3b?
<druntar> ahhh
<^V^> =D
<druntar> like I said I'm new
<Cnl_Delta> hi, how can i set up the CD-ROM drive so i don't have to sudo to unmount or ejct CDs
<druntar> only been on linux for 2 weeks, and all of it's been fighting with my mouse
<druntar> guess I need to burn it as an iso cd
<druntar> or a data?
<^V^> druntar: just data will do fine
* druntar crosses fingers
<druntar> ok
<druntar> says it can't burn lol
<^V^> hmm....that's strange
<^V^> did you drag the file on?
<druntar> simulation works
<^V^> try burning on a slower speed
<druntar> hmmm says it worked that time
<roguejedix> Is there a way to see why patching files doesn't work?
<druntar> didn't change anything and it worked fine
<roguejedix> I did patch -p1 ../somepatchfile.patch and it just stands there doing nothing
<druntar> ok trying a reboot
<druntar> brb
<^V^> good luck
<Jucato> roguejedix: you forgot the <
<roguejedix> Jucato: I feel dumb. Thanks, that did the trick
<Jucato> :)
<^V^> Cnl_Delta: Are you sure that just pressing the eject button on the drive doesn't work?
<ypsila> moin
<usman> ;
<usman> j
<druntar> man
<druntar> tried to use the bios ez flash and it said there was no boot signature in the .bin file
<^V^> druntar: it detected the bios on CD?
<druntar> yeah
<druntar> it came up as 1201.bin
<^V^> what version have you got currently?
<druntar> and when I tried to load it it said "no boot signature in file"
<druntar> 0601 I think from 07/2006
<^V^> druntar: maybe the cd didn't burn very well?
<Cnl_Delta> hey ther ^V^, yeap
<druntar> maybe
<^V^> can you go open the cd drive directory in the shell?
<^V^> Cnl_Delta: So just pressing the eject button wont eject the CD?
<Cnl_Delta> sudo unmount works
<Cnl_Delta> sudo eject works
<Cnl_Delta> nope
<Cnl_Delta> well this is my second kubuntu install
<Cnl_Delta> it worked on the first one
<^V^> druntar: cd /media/cdrom (i think)
<Cnl_Delta> but on the enew install i shanged the Cd drive paths
<Cnl_Delta> the options in the device manager is on defaults for the CD-Rom
<intelikey> Cnl_Delta can't umount/eject a busy fs.  make sure there is no window/shell/app accessing anything in the mountpoint
<Cnl_Delta> if there no cd insaide it ejects fine
<Cnl_Delta> but when there is a CD inside, it doesn't
<^V^> druntar: done?
<Cnl_Delta> is there a way or a page on how to change the options so a normal user can eject it instead of a su
<intelikey> and the cddrive icon in the desktop window has been known to cause a busy sig. on some devices
<druntar> oh sorry
<druntar> was navigating asus site for ideas
<intelikey> you can suid the eject command
<druntar> let me try that
<Cnl_Delta> i can learn how to suid things i guess
<druntar> ^V^ I opened it in terminal and use the ls command to list the directory
<druntar> came up with the 1201.bin file like it's supposed to
<^V^> okay, type "md5sum -b 1201.bin"
<intelikey> Cnl_Delta suid means    set user id      sudo chmod 4755 `which eject`      and try normal user    eject
<druntar> came up with no such file or directory
<stefan__> is it possible to add multiple groups or user to a file or directory
<^V^> druntar: make sure you type the filename exactly as it is
<stefan__> How can I add an additional group to a directory
<intelikey> i'm not a big fan of suid eject because one could  eject something they shouldn't
<stefan__> to give them reaad access?
<arun_> is there a better torrent client than ktorrent or azureus?
<Jucato> stefan__: um... it's possible to assign a file or directory to a special group and then add multiple users to that group... that would probably be better
<stefan__> can someone help
<stefan__> okay
<druntar> ok this is what it gave me : bec24cefbf14152aaa43ecbfdd228735 *1201.BIN
<stefan__> the purpose is that an external user has read access to aapache log files. What is the best way to do taht?
<^V^> druntar: okay, now cd into the directory where the original file is on your hard drive
<^V^> and do the same there
<druntar> ok its in a file I created called "Hardware updates" but it won't let me into that directory says it's not found
<^V^> druntar: linux is case sensitive, and you need to escape spaces. Tab completion should help also..
<stefan__> is it possible to add multiple groups to a file? How?
<druntar> how do I do spaces?
<^V^> druntar: so something like cd Hardware\ updates
<^V^> druntar: you could type Hard then press tab a couple of times
<druntar> I got it
<druntar> give me one second
<intelikey> 'like this with.spaces
<intelikey> '
<intelikey> 'like this with.spaces'
<druntar> they are different
<intelikey> like\ this\ with.spaces
<^V^> druntar: possible a bad burn
<druntar> ok I'll try again
<druntar> running out of discs though
<intelikey> "like this with.spaces"
<^V^> druntar: try to reburn it and check the verify box
<druntar> checked it the last time
<druntar> said it was ok
<^V^> druntar: you should use a RW :)
<druntar> don't have any :(
<^V^> have you got a floppy?
<druntar> computer doesn't even have a drive
<^V^> druntar: lol same here... :/
<^V^> druntar: butn it slowly then
<^V^> burn*
<crazy_penguin> Hi!
<mikkael> if i want to use iso-images of cd's with wine, should i mount them in kubuntu or should i run a windows-app in wine to load the iso ?
<arunkale> Can anyone help me with installing PHP, Apache, and MySQL on Kubuntu?
<_4strO> arunkale: what is the problem ?
<arunkale> _4strO: no problem, just that i've never installed this stuff on linux before, so I don't know how to go about it
<_4strO> !lamp | arunkale
<ubotu> arunkale: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<_4strO> mikkael: think you should use a linux apps for iso mounting
<mikkael> _4strO: ok
<druntar> what mode should I use
<_4strO> mikkael: but i'm not specialist ;)
<druntar> DAO TAO or RAW?
<mantice> Should I install graphics drivers or are they installed... I have a intel graphics chipset.
<arunkale> _4strO: thanks!
<hugelmopf> mantice: is there anything that doesn't work yet with the graphics?
<druntar> Ok reburning at 8X
<druntar> got a buffer underun error
<arunkale> which version of apache should i install?
<_4strO> mantice: lspci | grep VGA
<arunkale> version 2?
<mantice> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<hugelmopf> arunkale: yes
<_4strO> arunkale: 2
<arunkale> thanks
<arunkale> and is php 4 more advisable than php 5?
<hugelmopf> arunkale: no, not if you don't need it specifically.
<intelikey> mantice depends on what you are getting/what you want out of your vidio...    and there are drivers installed, but there may be a propritary driver avalable too.   not been hearing about any for intel
<arunkale> so i should install php5?
<_4strO> yep
<mantice> intelikey: I think intel drivers are open source :P
<arunkale> alright.. i've heard some web apps don't work using php5, so i was wondering
<^V^> druntar: buffer underrun is not good
<_4strO> arunkale: you should, and you can install php4 either if you want (but i think it's unecessary)
<druntar> says it burned this time
<intelikey> yeah,   like i said, i've not been hearing about any propritary ones
<druntar> checking md5sum
<arunkale> _4strO: thanks
<^V^> druntar: I guess your driver doesn't support buffer underrun prevention
<mantice> k thanks intelikey
<arunkale> what about modules like GD, etc
<druntar> not yet
<hugelmopf> arunkale: if you need php4 for a specific app, you might have to install it, but i think, there is not going to be security support for it for long.
<intelikey> mantice if you want to see what you are using...  grep -ie driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_4strO> ^V^: his driver or his CD burner
<hugelmopf> arunkale: in feisty, there isn't even a php4 apache module anymore.
<druntar> md5sums still not matching up
<_4strO> hugelmopf: really ?
<arunkale> hugelmopf: thanks.. what about modules like GD, etc
<_4strO> arunkale: it's depend of your serveur utility
<druntar> ^V^ checked sums again before trying and they are different now
<arunkale> do all those get installed along with php5, or do i have to install them separately
<druntar> hmmm hold on
<intelikey> mantice and if you want to see what drivers are installed/usable...   dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3 | grep -ie xserver-xorg
<_4strO> arunkale: rtfm :p
<hugelmopf> arunkale: search for php5 in your package manager (e.g. adept) and you should see all available modules.
<druntar> use my other comp to burn this in windows
<arunkale> hugelmopf: yeah, i see them.. i'm just wondering which ones to install to start with (sorry if I'm being a pain with all these questions, just that it's my first time)
<intelikey> mantice errr...   dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3 | grep -ie xserver-xorg-driver
<Jucato> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mantice> cool thanks.
<mantice> I think its detected it fine.. I just need agp card / more ram in this box
<_4strO> Jucato: i gave it to him yet, but seems like he want not read it :p
<mantice> kde is a bit slower than my gnome I use to had on my system.
* intelikey doesn't use the "pointy clicky thingy" much...
<intelikey> aka a gui
<hugelmopf> arunkale: it depends on the needs of the web applications which you want to run.
<^V^> _4strO: that was a type, meant to say "drive"
<^V^> typo
<_4strO> arunkale: have a look on the web to have an idea
<arunkale> _4strO: I am reading it :) I just wanted to know if there are any I should have installed from the start. I was using XAMPP on Windows before this, so there's a bunch of stuff that comes pre-installed in that, that's why the confusion. Thanks you guys for all the help!! really appreciate it
<_4strO> arunkale: no pb ;)
<_4strO> arunkale: you can put all module whenn you want
<druntar> ok brb
<arunkale> thanks
<_4strO> arunkale: so you have several way to install, put them all, wait i requirement to install it, put somes at the begining ...
<_4strO> it's as you wish
<hugelmopf> isn't that channel topic a bit out of date?
<stdin> hmm, yeah :p "Feisty Herd 1 Released"
<mikkael> next month we got gutsy tribe 1 :D
<arunkale> i should probably install phpmyadmin as well, right
<ubuntu> hello
<bluescreen> hi
<bluescreen> :
<flowingfire> ingelska
<arunkale> _4strO: so i'm supposed to save the php files in /var/www/
<bluescreen> hat irgendjemand beryl mit einer aktuellen ati graka am laufen?
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stdin> Jucato: take a look at the /topic
<Hobbsee> wow
<Jucato> lol
<stdin> bit outdated now :p
* Jucato has barely noticed.. sorry
<_4strO> arunkale: yep
<stdin> it was "Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs!https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | Kubuntu 7.04 Released!"
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> Could you help me?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Jucato] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs!https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | Kubuntu 7.04 Released!
<ubuntu> I have got with my keyboard and mmouse
<intelikey> ubuntu say it.
<ubuntu> I think its aprroblem with              mydual core  processor
<ubuntu> ehh
<ubuntu> under windooooows I GT     THISPROBLEM  too
<ubuntu> but i changed option "usb  mouseand keyboard support" in BIOS
<intelikey> i'll bet you do.
<nbcb> help..does rsync -avP copy all files even if it already exist in destination?
<nbcb> can i do it such that it will only update those files that are incomplete or different filesize
<eeos> hi! what happened to libapache2-mod-php4?
<eeos> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 returns package not available (since the update to 704)
<Jucato> eeos: php4 has been removed in feisty.
<Jucato> !info libapache2-mod-php5
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 2471 kB, installed size 5588 kB
<arunkale> how do i run phpmyadmin once i've installed it?
<eeos> Jucato: $$%&&*'''!!!! do they realise people use kubuntu for development as well? we did automatic updates, it was a total mess!
<A_A> whats a program that can unrar ?
<Jucato> eeos: not really sure if it should have automatically upgraded all php4-related stuff to php5
<Jucato> A_A: Ark can, just install "unrar"
<eeos> Jucato: yes, we are now on libapache2-mod-php5.
<eeos> Jucato: it well blooming did!!!!
<Jucato> eeos: http://beuno.com.ar/archives/14
<A_A> o
<Jucato> sort of "explains" it
<eeos> Jucato: I do agree with him, but the updateer should have been released only in a sable status.
<druntar> hey ^V^ finally got it updated had to log into my windows partition and use the asus updater software to get there
<intelikey> stdin  it will work
<eeos> Jucato: the updater only partially updated, then broke some packages.
<druntar> but it's updated to the latest
<druntar> and mouse seems stable
<eeos> Jucato: we run both mandriva and kubuntu on our network, plus debian on server. And kubuntu upgrade was a plain disater. :(
<stdin> intelikey: what? that script thing you asked 3 hours ago? :p
<Jucato> eeos: unfortunately, we couldn't test each and every case of using the gui upgrader. based on the results from those who were willing to test, it was ready for release
<intelikey> `TRANS -B | grep -woie $WHATTODO`)
<intelikey>     SMACK "$@"
<intelikey>     ;;
<intelikey> esac
<^V^> druntar: you are positive that yo udidn't need to use the noacpi.. etc options to boot and keep mouse working?
<Jucato> eeos: but yes, it turned out that there were some problems still
<intelikey> stdin as long as the output of the operation is suitable for a case loop it will work.
<Jucato> eeos: imho, Kubuntu is still "perfecting" the upgrading part. Ubuntu is unfortunately ahead of us in that area
<intelikey> stdin i said i'd let you know if it would.
<druntar> I didn't type in anything
<druntar> I just rebooted after the bios update
<stdin> intelikey: thought as much. what exactly does that script do anyway?
<^V^> well, okay, it seems like its working for you :)
<intelikey> you remember,   houndreds of millions of years ago, when i ask about it...
<druntar> mouse hasn't crapped out yet
<Maxdamantus> Err.. Question: How do I modify what GRUB in the MBR looks at?
<intelikey> stdin i'll post it on your pastebin when i'm finish testing
<Maxdamantus> Just did some repartitioning, and now the root partition, which had /boot on it has a different name.
<stdin> intelikey: I'll alert the pastebin site to expect a mega upload :p
<^V^> druntar: it's a little strange that you had so many issues burning the CD and updating bios, but enjoy linux =D
<Jucato> !grub | Maxdamantus
<ubotu> Maxdamantus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> Maxdamantus:  last link ^^^
<druntar> It may be wrong drivers for my cdburner
<Maxdamantus> Yup.
<intelikey> stdin it's only about 500 lines of code
<druntar> oddly even burning the disk on another computer with xp gave me the same results when trying to update teh bios
<Maxdamantus> That document is wrong, GRUB isn't the first thing.
<druntar> only the asus updater could do it lol
<intelikey> was 1.2k
<mikelima> Hi all. I've recently installed kubuntu feisty on my laptop.
<Maxdamantus> BIOS are, or, if it means after the BIOS, they could be using LILO, or NTLDR.
<druntar> Thank you again ^V^
<stdin> ouch, must have gone threw that with a hacksaw, intelikey  :p
<mikelima> I'd like to upgrade the dejavu font package to a more recent version...
<Jucato> Maxdamantus: GRUB, LILO, and NTLDR are all boot loaders
<mikelima> I'm not familiar with kubuntu package manager, or repositories... is there an easy way?
<Maxdamantus> I know.
<Jucato> so it's BIOS -> GRUB *or* LILO *or* NTLDR
<Maxdamantus> But it says that GRUB is the first thing that loads. :P
<stdin> !repos | mikelima
<ubotu> mikelima: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Maxdamantus> So I can run grub-install on the LiveCD?
<Jucato> Maxdamantus: yes
<intelikey> and in some cases  bios > lilo > grub > ntldr
<Jucato> that would be... um.... "unique"
<druntar> now who wants to help with beryl?
<druntar> lol
<stdin> mikelima: if you have feisty, then you probably have the most recent package
<arunkale> how do i enable mod_rewrite?
<Maxdamantus> How would it know what partition to look at though?
<intelikey> in my case i can bounce from any of the 8 disks to any other  and back
<Maxdamantus> The guide says:
<Maxdamantus>   sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda
<Jucato> druntar: #ubuntu-effects ?
<Maxdamantus> But /boot is on the LiveCD atm.
<druntar> aight
<mikelima> I'd like to upgrade to dejavu 2.16.
<Jucato> Maxdamantus: the /dev/sda part deterines which /boot it will use, afaik
<Jucato> (not absolutely sure. I do it the manual way)
<Jucato> not that I've done so in a looong time
<stdin> mikelima: then you'll have to install that manually
<Maxdamantus> But how will it know where to look for /boot?
<mikelima> I see "gutsy" has a dejavu 2.16 package... Can I install just that?
<Maxdamantus> I want it to look at sdb7 for the menu.lst and all.. Not this non-existant LiveCD fs.
<Jucato> Maxdamantus: the /dev/sda part specifies which partition I think
<intelikey> --root-directory=<mountpoint_of_the_installed_system>    was the way i remember it
<mikelima> By the way, why are dejavu fonts "stripped" of most non-latin glyphs?
<Maxdamantus> No. That's the MBR to install to.
<Jucato> hm..ok..
<Jucato> not familiar with grub-install
<intelikey> Maxdamantus yes.
<stdin> mikelima: you'd have to download the .deb file and install that, don't use the gutsy repos
* Jucato uses just plain "grub"
<eeos> Jucato: the upgrader was actually a bit of a disaster
<druntar> How do I set up Firefox as default web browser?
<Jucato> eeos: really? the upgrade for Edgy -> Feisty? hm..
<Jucato> druntar: 2 steps:
<Jucato> druntar: for KDE apps: System Settings -> Default Applications
<Maxdamantus> Oh. I can just boot it from the GRUB menu in the Kubuntu LiveCD.
<Maxdamantus> Then run grub-install from there. :)
<Jucato> druntar: for all other apps: "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"
<stdin> also, system-wide ^
<stdin> (for all users)
<intelikey> Maxdamantus or as Jucato pointed out just run grub and install from there
<eeos> Jucato: 610 -> 704
<Jucato> stdin: unfortunately, there's no non-system-wide way to affect all non-KDE apps...
<Jucato> or at least, none that I know off
<Jucato> -f
<arunkale> how do i get rid of the weird way that openoffice renders fonts
<stdin> yeah, gtk vs. qt again :p
<intelikey> arunkale use koffice ?
<intelikey> arunkale install msttfonts
<intelikey> ?
<arunkale> intelikey: i have that stuff installed
<arunkale> it just has it's own way of rendering fonts which looks like windows 95
<intelikey> change the size of the font ?
<arunkale> and the rest of my apps use sexy autohinted text
<intelikey> i have noticed that fonts seem to change with size
<arunkale> how do i find/set my password for phpmyadmin
<Maxdamantus> Might help if I knew the GRUB boot syntax.
<Maxdamantus> Meh. I'll just try from the LiveCD.
<Maxdamantus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Aaroncn> how can I regster my nickname?
<stdin> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Maxdamantus> Aaronc: /ns identify SOMEPASSWORD
<Maxdamantus> No.
<Maxdamantus> Aaronc: /ns register SOMEPASSWORD some@email.com
<Maxdamantus> The email needs to be correct I think.. Depending whether the server requires email validation.
<stdin> don't need to give an email address tho
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<Jucato> Maxdamantus: at least, not on this server
<Maxdamantus> I use too many servers, hard to keep track of what requires what.
<Jucato> other IRC servers require an e-mail
<stdin> anyway, '/ns help' gives info
<Aaroncn> /ns register leying leyingcn@hotmail.com
<Aaroncn> It doesn't work for me?
<Jucato> O.o
<Aaroncn> /ns help
<Jucato> don't put a blank space before the /
<Aaroncn> No I didn't.
<stdin> Aaroncn: and choose a different password now :p
<Aaroncn> /ns register leying leyingcn@hotmail.com
<Aaroncn> No, I didn't put a blank before the /
<Jucato> yes you did
<stdin> OOH, my feisty CD just arrived! :D
<Jucato> otherwise it won't show up in here
<Aaroncn> I'm using Kopete, is that matter?
<Jucato> ahh
<Jucato>  /msg nickserv register <password>
<stdin> Aaroncn: ahh, try "/msg NickServ register PassWord" then
<greg> I'm not sure if this is the right place to go but can anybody here help me with some sound problems I'm having?
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Aaroncn> stdin: it seems work.  it opens a tab where it says (18:44:54)  Aaroncn:  register leying
<Jucato> Aaroncn: you do know that you are announcing the password to your nick
<druntar> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<stdin> yeah, you'll want to change that
<Aaroncn> Jucato: I will change later. For convinient to solve the problem, I'd like show the real example.  Thanks for you advice. :)
<stdin> Aaroncn: you should see NickServ reply to you (in that tab)
<Jucato> Aaroncn: you're welcome
<Aaroncn> stdin: I didn't see any reply. but I can now send private message. Does it prove that I've registered successfully?
<Maxdamantus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stdin> [11:50]  [Whois]  Aaroncn is an identified user.
<stdin> Aaroncn: yeah, you're registered :)
<Aaroncn> stdin: thanks. What command do you use to find an identified user?
<Maxdamantus> /whois SOMENAME
<stdin> Aaroncn: /whois NickName
<Maxdamantus> Or, for more info, /ns info SOMENAME
<Maxdamantus> If it's enabled on this server.
<eeos> Jucato: we did actually use the apt-get dist-upgrade at the end, but that was broken as well.
<stdin> replace '/ns' with '/msg NickServ' tho
<eeos> Jucato: would you like us to test before you release next time?
<arunkale> I'm supposed to save my PHP files in /var/www/ right? I did that, and i tried to run a simple hello world page, and it gave me a 'failed opening required' error
<Maxdamantus> stdin: /ns works.
<stdin> Maxdamantus: not in kopete
<Maxdamantus> Just so you know, NS is an alias set on the server.
<eeos> Jucato: we can try to set up a machine
<Maxdamantus> Well, on most servers anyway.
<stdin> Maxdamantus: no, it isn't
<Maxdamantus> stdin: Yes it is.
<Maxdamantus> Try sending a raw command.
<Jucato> Maxdamantus: it's not standard across clients or servers
<Maxdamantus> Even open a raw socket to freenode and try NS.
<Maxdamantus> Jucato: It works on this server though.
<Jucato> Maxdamantus: but not on Kopete
<Jucato> apparantely
<stdin> Maxdamantus: raw it works, but not in the client
<Maxdamantus> Kopete is an MSN client.
<Maxdamantus> Not IRC.
<stdin> kopete isn't just msn
<Aaroncn> I'm using Kopete, /ns command doesn't work for me. but /msg NickServ is fine. :)
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<stdin> it's multi-network
<Maxdamantus> Kopete is noob at IRC then.
<eeos> Jucato: I meant "to test the graphic updater", possily we could identify interesting problems because our installtion is quite complicated
<arunkale> ah got it, problem with permissions
<stdin> Maxdamantus: even in irssi /ns doesn't work
<Jucato> eeos: that would be good. any testing and help is appreciated :)
<stdin> Maxdamantus: '/quote ns' works, but not '/ns'
<Maxdamantus> Yea, I realised that.
<stdin> and irsst isn't a noob irc client
<Maxdamantus> I don't see why irssi and Kopete don't make it so a non-alias command tries raw.
<Maxdamantus> irssi is a noob irc client.
<Maxdamantus> Try /privmsg Maxdamantus Hi.
<Maxdamantus> PRIVMSG isn't an alias set on it.
<ade> hi there, its fun being here
* stdin waits for the !offtopic
<Jucato> stdin: you can call it yourself, you know ;)
<stdin> I was waiting for you to do it tho, as I was offtopic :p
<eeos> Jucato: I will see what we can do :)
<Jucato> heh I call !offtopic even when I'm the one who's offtopic :)
<stdin> !offtopic | stdin
<Aaroncn> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stdin> Jucato: ever done "!opsnack | I like" ?
<Jucato> heh no :)
<stdin> !opsnack | I like
<ubotu> I like: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<stdin> hehe
<Maxdamantus> Am I able to mount the mbr? And if so, would I be able to edit what partition it points to for /boot?
<Jucato> stdin: !botsnack | Yum would be inappropriate if ubotu's name were "apt" :)
<Maxdamantus> Used to be sdb7, did some repartitioning, now it's called sdb8.
<Maxdamantus> !botsnack Yuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnack yuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxdamantus> !botsnack | Yuck
<ubotu> Yuck: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<stdin> ^ funny :p
<eeos> we need to run Windows XP under kubuntu for some tests, has anyone ever done it?
<Jucato> I see they've changed it :)
<Maxdamantus> eeos, easy.
<llutz> eeos: virtualbox
<stdin> back on topic, Maxdamantus, you can't mount the MBR, it is before the 1st partition
<Jucato> eeos: virtualization
<Maxdamantus> apt-get install vmplayer
<Maxdamantus> Then, go to http://easyvmx.com/
<arunkale> how do i add files to a tar.gz archive
<Jucato> MBR isn't a partition that is mounted
<Maxdamantus> Make a Windows XP system, and load it, then put the Windows XP CD in, and install.
<Maxdamantus> arunkale: "tar -A somefile" should work.
<Maxdamantus> Wait, nvm.
<Jucato> arunkale: drag and drop doesn't work?
<Maxdamantus> Oh, Using a GUI is easy.
<stdin> ark
<Maxdamantus> There should be an "Add files" button.
<Maxdamantus> Or something like that.
<eeos> Jucato: llutz Maxdamantus could you please point me to some goog documentation? something starting from scratch. Everything I read was way above my head.
<llutz> eeos: virtualbox.org
<Maxdamantus> vmplayer is the easiest way.
<arunkale> Jucato: The file gets dragged into the archive, but I want to put it into a specific folder in the archive
<Jucato> eeos: about what?
<stdin> !vmware | eeos
<ubotu> eeos: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<arunkale> How do I get it to go to the folder
<Jucato> arunkale: open the archive in Ark then drag and drop to the folder?
<eeos> Jucato: virtualisation
<eeos> stdin: thanks!
<stdin> np
<eeos> Maxdamantus: thanks!
<Maxdamantus> Np.
<butters> does Amarok read shoutcast streams and all that?
<eeos> llutz: thanks! did I thank everybody? :)
<arunkale> it's not going in the subfolder i want it to
<stdin> arunkale: expand the subdirectory, then drag & drop it in
<arunkale> i did
<arunkale> it's not going in
<druntar> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<butters> could someone help me with samba implementation
<arunkale> any ideas?
<butters> how do i see what my IP addy is in kde?
<intelikey> butters ifconfig
<elbing> I can't connect jakd in real-time mode, Feisty. Should I install a low-latency kernel or I can patch anything around system?
<elbing> s/jakd/jackd
<astan> anyone know where pstats.py might be stuffed away?
<astan> it's supposed to be in python 2.5, but i don't have it.
<astan> i have python and python-dev installed.
<astan> (2.5).
<astan> nevermind, found it.
<eeos> I got a look at the documentation you pointed me out (vmware)
<druntar> !effects
<eeos> I did not understand where I get the windwos XP image
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<butters> Anyone able to help me with samba?
<eeos> stdin: llutz Jucato I got a look at the documentation you pointed me out (vmware) I did not understand where I get the windwos XP image. I already have XP installed in a small partition. VMWare player asks me for an operating system CD. But I do not have it. it is on the HD
<A_A> does ktorrent use java ?
<butters> no it does not
<A_A> hmm
<A_A> then it isnt java thats rooted
<A_A> azureus and ktorrent after being open for a few minutes they constantly use 100% of me cpu
<butters> eek
<butters> tthast no good
<A_A> nope
<A_A> cant figure out why
<flake> who uses dual monitors,  is twin-view or separate x-screens better and why
<butters> damn something is chewing up my computer, like, making it BOG down bad, is there a way to figure it out
<butters> i think something is axxx the  hard drive
<butters> iis there a way  to tell what app or whhat is causing  it
<flake> ps -ef to list the processes running
<flake> # kill [process number]      to kill a process, might mess things up if you don't know what you're killing
<butters> how do you tell which one is more intensive?
<JuJuBee> I need help.  I just upgraded to 7.04 and my wireless cards are not working now.  I have Linksys (rt2500) card
<ubuntu> my kubuntu is destroyed, i-m from live cd i-m looking for konqueror bookmark to save them... where i can find that files?
<epimeth> ubuntu: ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<flake> ps -r  narrows down the selection to running processes
<epimeth> ubuntu: its best if you back up your entire home and just paste it back in after
<alvaro> hola?
<ubuntu> epimeth: all incluse in my home?
<alvaro> some one speak spanish?
<llutz> !es | alvaro
<ubotu> alvaro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alvaro> gracias!
<arun> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dcorbin_> I have no audio on my newly installed Kubuntu system.  The mixer shows volume "up" and all enabled.  What's the next thing to check?
<edgy> Hi, how can i dispaly files of 5 letters or less in linux? ls ????? would display exact 5 chars
<PolitikerALT> does anybody know how to get metisse running under kubuntu linux`
<epimeth> ubuntu: if you copy all of your home then all of your settings will be intact when you reinstall
<epimeth> edgy: the regexp for that is .{0,5}
<edgy> epimeth: but do ls accepts regex?
<edgy> epimeth: $ ls .{0,5}
<edgy> ls: .0: No such file or directory
<edgy> ls: .5: No such file or directory
<ubuntu> epimeth: if i try it tell me i dont have permission
<epimeth> edgy: no, but find does
<ubuntu> i-m from live cd
<epimeth> that can't be right... what are you doing?
<epimeth> ubuntu: ^
<ubuntu> i/m trying to copy my home directory
<edgy> epimeth: is there a way I tell find not to search recursively?
<epimeth> find?  yea... don't remember tho
<_4strO> edgy: ls | grep .{0,5}
<epimeth> man find
<epimeth> _4strO: good call
<edgy> _4strO: $ ls | grep .{0,5}
<edgy> grep: .5: No such file or directory
<_4strO> but not sure about the regex or the grep options
<epimeth> ls | egrep '^.{0,5}$'
<_4strO> epimeth: :)
<edgy> thx a lot epimeth and _4strO
<_4strO> i do never remember this f$$ egrep command :p
<epimeth> edgy: no worries
<epimeth> _4strO: well then, thats just embarrasing!
<ubuntu> epimeth: help
<epimeth> _4strO: what sort of a self respecting linux man doesn't know regexps back to front
<Jucato> ahem. that would be me
<dcorbin_> Jucato: time to learn.  They're really quite handy :)
<_4strO> in fact i use grep -e
<Jucato> dcorbin_: of course. I never meant to say I won't be :)
<epimeth> *cough*thatsthesameasegrep*cough*
<_4strO> ls | grep -e '^.{0,5}$'
<epimeth> ubuntu: yea... what exectly are you doing to get the perms error?
<epimeth> why add two characters?  we're supposed to be lazy
<_4strO> ubuntu: which /home do you want copy ?
<ubuntu> epimeth: i-m tryng to copy from kdeu konqueror  my home to a usb drive, i-m from live cd
<epimeth> ubuntu: and the command you are using to do this is?
<ubuntu> epimeth: i-m using the browser just drag n drop
<_4strO> ubuntu: did you mount your hard drive ?
<ubuntu> yes
<_4strO> ubuntu: on your usb is mounted too with write permission ?
<ubuntu> yes
<epimeth> ubuntu: can you write to the usb?
<_4strO> and*
<ubuntu> it tell me i-ve not permission to create some files and directory not all the home content
<_4strO> just : sudo cp yourHomeDir yourUSBStick
<_4strO> just : sudo cp -r yourHomeDir yourUSBStick
<_4strO> :p
<edgy> _4strO: may be cp -a is better?
<_4strO> dont know :p have to cp --help ;)
<epimeth> hrm... won't doing that as sudo make all files root owned?
<Jucato> a, --archive  Preserve as much as possible of the structure and  attributes  of  the original  files in the copy (but do not preserve directory structure). Equivalent to -dpPR.
<edgy> epimeth: -a should preserve the permissions i guess
<_4strO> right
<Jucato> -r is still necessary though..
<Jucato> or is that -R
<edgy> Jucato: -r is implied in -a
<Jucato> yeah I forgot
<edgy> Jucato: yes -r and -R same
<llutz> Jucato: -r is the same as -R
<Jucato> lol and I'm the one that pasted it :P
<_4strO> :p
<OutoLumo> I have a problem... I tried to compile latest ktorrent from sources, but the .configure script failed with "conftest.c:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory"  Any ideas?
<console> hi
<console> i need help for squid and shorewall
<console> some one can help me
<console> #shrewall
<console> #shorewall
<arun> how do i open ports using kubuntu?
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me get my r2500 wifi cards working with 7.04?  They were working under 6.10 before the upgrade yesterday.
<tominglis> hi, does anyone know if opera 9 and realplayer 10 are in the commercial repository?
<druntar> Why am I constantly catching crap from people because I use kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<tominglis> i don't seem to be able to find them there
<arun> how do i open listening ports using kubuntu
<tominglis> for feisty
<boyee> [Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel
<boyee> what is this mean?
<arun> you need to register on IRC
<arun> and then type your password to 'identify' yourself
<kdehl> Hi there. I just wondered how I can close a DVD that I've burnt but apparently forgot to close. I can't find any option for it in k3b, nor does cdrecord support DVDs, and I can't find a version in Adept that does. What do I do?
<dcorbin_> I have no audio on my newly installed Kubuntu system.  The mixer shows volume "up" and all enabled.  What's the next thing to check?
<Alextremo> ((((((((((( wenos dias )))))))))))))))))))
<Yorokobi> !audio | dcorbin_
<ubotu> dcorbin_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dcorbin_> ubotu: I don't have "System Settings" on my Kmenu.  I have "System" and "Settings" but neither refers to Sound.  But artsd is in the process list.
<Yorokobi> !bot | dcorbin_
<ubotu> dcorbin_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dcorbin_> Yorokobi: some days I'm slower than other :)
<Yorokobi> That's me every day
<Yorokobi> Just ask around :)
* Jucato wonders why dcorbin_ wouldn't have SYstem Settings
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: do you have kcontrol installed? If not 'sudo apt-get install kcontrol' in Konsole
<dcorbin_> Jucato: probably because I copied my OLD home directory over...
<Jucato> kcontrol is always installed
<dcorbin_> Yorokobi: yes, I have kcontrol
<Jucato> ah probably overwrote the K menu settings
<yendor> question! :P
<Yorokobi> answer! d:
<yendor> I installed Kubuntu on my lappy... eveyrthing works like a dream BUT I was wondering...
<yendor> I use my headphones with it..theydo work but they do have a low volume.. and I mean with full volume on
<Amokloipher> hi
<yendor> perhaps you have encountered something similar .. me dunno
<dcorbin_> Jucato: although a large number of them seem to be there (for example, the adept stuff)
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: were you using KDE on your gentoo box?
<yendor> OH I FIGURED IT OUT!!
<dcorbin_> Yorokobi: yes.
<yendor> now my Kubuntu is 100%
<yendor> btw.. Beryl is worth buying and trashing vista for lol...
<Jucato> dcorbin_: um... you can always check with Alt+F2, "systemsettings"
<yendor> sorry couldnt hold that in :P
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: 'mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-backup' log out of KDE, log back in, see if everything is 'default' Kubuntu-style
<Wharfedale> Hi there.
<Wharfedale> I have a big laptop problem.
<Wharfedale> My laptop's dvd drive only reads origanal cd's and dvds for some reason, think it's on its way out.
<dcorbin_> Yorokobi: I have my original kubuntu home directory backed up.  Do you think that those .KDE settings might affect the sound problem that's not fixible just using kmix?
<yendor> hmm.. do you mean like in regions?
<Wharfedale> I have the Kubuntu ISO on my laptop
<Wharfedale> yendor, na anything burned.
<Wharfedale> I burned Kubunto to dvd and it can't read it.
<Wharfedale> If i put ubuntu 5.5 or what ever it was in, which is an origonal cd, it reads :S
<Yorokobi> dcorbin_: Were I you, I'd restore things from your former $HOME piecemeal and watch what breaks; particularly the hidden files/directories
<Wharfedale> I was wondering, is there a way i can get linux installed using a iso.
<Wharfedale> im currently on vista.
<dcorbin_> My bad. I do have sound.  My original sound test was flawed, and failing for other reasons.  Thanks though for all help.
<Wharfedale> the laptop boot options in bois only allow me to do, Network boot, CD boot or HDD
<Wharfedale> Not sure what Network boot it.
<Wharfedale> is*
<roconnor> Is there a KDE package that gives a visual diff program similar to gnome's "meld"?
<JeeBee> roconnor: perhaps kompare is what you're looking for? though i never heard about meld ...
<roconnor> I just found kdiff3, I'll try kompare as well
<JeeBee> roconnor: belongs to package kdesdk (but be ware, i'm a fedora user ;))
<roconnor> ah, kompare looks really nice
<roconnor> very much like meld
<roconnor> er, almost identical
<roconnor> ... except that I can only apply changes one way.
<hugelmopf> does anybody else have this problem since edgy->feisty upgrade: when i resume from suspend-to-disk, my screen is so messed up, that I have to switch to Ctrl-Alt-F1 and back to Ctrl-Alt-F7 before it looks sane, and even then my KDE background is gone and replaced by simple white or weird stripes.
<tanguy> Bonjour
<Timsen> Wharfedale: the network boot option allow you to boot from a dhcp server which serves a mounted iso file as bootimage
<Wharfedale> Timsen, how do i use that dude
<Wharfedale> I mean
<Wharfedale> How i get network boot to read a image
<Wharfedale> Also, i mean network boot like this
<Wharfedale> http://keynes.scuole.bo.it/retelocale/tserver/img/ltspnetboot.jpg
<epimeth> okay... weird things are happening... I log in and either knetworkmanager or kmix aren't working... this is consistantly... also, half the time amarok won't start... I have to kill the processes and restart it once, twice, sometimes three or more times
<The_Alexander> hello. can you suggest me any good video editor for KDE?
<Timsen> Wharfedale: just take look at this howto: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<tominglis> yes, kino for basic editing
<tominglis> cinerella for more complicated stuff
<Jucato> although it isn't a KDE app
<The_Alexander> kino supports only avi
<tominglis> oh
<The_Alexander> so Ill have to rip for avis
<tominglis> there aren't really any kde ones are there, apart from kdenlive?
<The_Alexander> with dvdrip it takes ages
<Jucato> you'll have to check with kde-apps.org
<Jucato> but kdenlive seems to be the most famous one right now
<The_Alexander> I dont mind any multi-DE
<tominglis> does anyone know what the difference is between helix player and real player?
<The_Alexander> kino will be ok
<The_Alexander> but how to rip avi quite fast?
<tominglis> i am fed up with website movies and things not working with the mplayer plugin, and so was going to install helix player from the repo?
<tominglis> has anyone done that? does helix have the same formats as real?
<jesusiyo> how install vware in kubuntu?
<Wharfedale> I can't install debian packges cause im running windows.
<JuJuBee> I finally got my rt2500 wifi card working.  I have 2.  I have a route "169...." in route -n listing.  How do I remove it permanently?
<Timsen> which kubuntu version are you running jesusiyo
<jesusiyo> 7.04 feisty
<druntar> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<Timsen> then you just have to add the canonical repositories and then you can install it with aptitude
<jesusiyo> i dont know how
<Timsen> i gues you want to install the free vmware server to create vmwarez, or do you just want to start them via vmware-player?
<jesusiyo> i dont knows how install o download it
<Timsen> okay jesusiyo can you open the file /etc/apt/sources.list with root pls
<Timsen> or with sudo
<Amokloipher> hey, i have a problem with a package that wasnt instaled correctly and now adept and apt-get....adept returns me "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<Amokloipher> oh
<Amokloipher> sry for that much text
<Amokloipher> can you help me?
<pag> Amokloipher, try sudo apt-get install -f
<Amokloipher> i try
<druntar> how do I access ntfs partitions from kubuntu
<druntar> ?
<druntar> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<druntar> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Amokloipher> couldn't find package, pag
<butters> so im looking at the mousehowto section
<butters> and there are some confusing bits
<butters> anyone able to help
<pag> Amokloipher, hmm.. have you made any changes in repositories lately?
<Amokloipher> no
<Amokloipher> installed the system yesterday
<Amokloipher> the problem is since i tried to install the JDK
<Amokloipher> the insallaton failed
<pag> ok. Well you could try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<pag> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> Amokloipher, do you have Universe and/or mutltiverse enabled?
<dr_willis> anyone else been having lots of crashes with ktorrent in feisty?
<Amokloipher> where do i look that up?
<cWolfe> someone suggested to turn off DHT or upgrade dr_willis
<pag> !universe | Amokloipher
<ubotu> Amokloipher: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dr_willis> ok lets try that
<dr_willis> dht was on. Now its off. :)
<dr_willis> proberly the RIAA/MPAA attacking through it! yea.. lets start the paranoia! :)
<pag> Amokloipher, try to enable those, and the run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -f
<arun> How does one open a listening port in Kubuntu?
<dr_willis> arun,  port to do what?
<cWolfe> n one is connecting to me on oink now though.. which is weird because oink is a private tracker.. dht not needed  anyway
<arun> dr_willis: as in, i've installed azureus, and i need to open a port
<arun> how do i do it?
<Amokloipher> k
<cWolfe> it doesnt matter though.. im not clever, at school
<arun> is it possible?
<cWolfe> arun use upnp
<dr_willis> arun,  you got a router or stuff btween you and the internet?
<arun> yeah, i have a router, but it's a common router for everyone in my building
<The_Alexander> what is linux tool to rip avis from DVD, except of DVD::RIP?
<dr_willis> Its possible its blocking it.
<luisgmarine> If I installed Ubuntu, and I installed the Kubuntu-desktop but I like Kubuntu better, is it possible to get rid of the gnome desktop without having to re-install ?
<arun> dr_willis: any chance of bypassing it?
<arun> luisgmarine: yes
<dr_willis> luisgmarine,  i normally just install and keep them both. ubuntu-desktop has some nice tools on occasion
<luisgmarine> dr_willis, I'm I going to see any problems from having both of them though?
<cWolfe> aruncant you just talk to whoever runs your network?
<cWolfe> arun, cant..
<arun> cWolfe: i guess i could, but if there's a way to do it without calling my isp, then that's better
<cWolfe> school? or an aprtment?
<dr_willis> luisgmarine,  nope. shouldent any problems.
<pag> luisgmarine, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde <- here's the instructions; use at your own risk
<dr_willis> luisgmarine,  you might notice some quirks when mixxing kde+gnome apps. but ive rarely had any issues.
<arun> cWolfe: apartment
<Aoki> its possible to mount to point f the file system on the same partition?
<cWolfe> try the upnp plugin, if that doesnt open up a port, talk to the isp, or the guy who runs it in the aprtment
<Aoki> like /home and /opt on a same disk, like /dev/sda2
<butters> coudl someone help me with mapping buttons?
<butters> mouse buttons that is
<arun> what upnp plugin?
<dr_willis> Aoki,  may be better to use 'links' ( ln -s /place1  /path/to/place2 )
<Timsen> butters ask you question
<cWolfe> azuereus should have a upnp plugin somewhere to enable in its options
<butters> ive been looking at the button mapping stuff.
<Aoki> mhhh
<cWolfe> butters, what brand mouse?
<Timsen> do you have a 5 button mouse?
<butters> and all i want to do is add forward/back functions to my thum buttons
<cWolfe> butters, what brand mouse?
<Aoki> but then if the partition where place2 crash
<butters> MS Bluetooth Intellimouse Explorer i believe
<dr_willis> I recall the Gentoo Wiki pages - had some HUGE details on tweaking Multibutton mice :) not sure if the ubuntu docs have caught up.
<Aoki> i lose place2 but no place1
<Aoki> what i want is to separate /op and /home from /
<Aoki> but only with two partitons
<dr_willis> Aoki,  i alsays get the arguments backwards for linking stuff.
<Aoki> one for the rrot, and one for /opt and /home
<cWolfe> butters,  http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Mouse_side_buttons    http://dotnet.org.za/matt/pages/39097.aspx
<cWolfe> one of those should work for you
<dr_willis> Aoki,  ive mounted partition #2 as /storage then made links from /home and /opt to be --> /storage/home and /storage/opt befor.
<Aoki> ahhh
<Aoki> ok ok
<Aoki> so delte the real /opt
<Timsen> butters check your xorg.conf section for the mouse
<Aoki> create a link to the real opt tha is in home
<JuJuBee> Can someone pls tell me how to remove a route "169.254.0.0" from my routing table permanently?  It reappears every time I reboot..
<Aoki> something like that?
<dr_willis> Aoki,  MOVE it first.. make the dir and link. then move the stuff to the new /opt
<Aoki> a link called /opt that points to /home/.opt/
<Aoki> ok, ok
<Aoki> thank you very much
<arun> azureus says i have a NAT problem
<cWolfe> yeah, its right arunb :)
<Wharfedale> Hi there, is there a netboot image for  Kubuntu 7.04
<arun> cWolfe: how do i fix it? :)
<cWolfe> Wharfedale, its the same image for both
<cWolfe> its lets you choose gnome, kde or xfce
<arun> when i use utorrent on windows i get an average speed of 60kbps.. with azureus, i'm getting 1.4kb/s
<Wharfedale> cWolfe i dont mean a live boot
<Wharfedale> I mean
<Wharfedale> Net Install sorry
<cWolfe> arun, if the upnp plugin doesnt work, you will need access to change the setting in the router
<dr_willis> arun,  could try ktorrent. :)
<dr_willis> arun,  also ya can 'wine utorrent.exe'
<SlimeyPete> torrents are notoriously unreliable... it may just be that the torrent is running slow at the moment, and that it'll pick up later...
<Wharfedale> cWolfe, is there a netinstall image around for it?
<Wharfedale> like the old version of ubuntu and stuff
<cWolfe> Wharfedale, i know, that how i installed on my lappy
<Wharfedale> cWolfe, how bigs the image ?
<cWolfe> Wharfedale, im not sure, my memory sucks, i may have used a debian net install, with ubuntu packges, and a homerolled ubuntu kernel on the disk
<Wharfedale> ahh
<cWolfe> Wharfedale, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ might explain it
<cWolfe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29555
<kasase> hi
<arun> cWolfe: ktorrent keeps fluctuating between 2kb/s to 11kb/s
<arun> like every second it's a different speed
<arun> i guess i can never use torrents again :p
<Amokloipher> pag: sudo apt-get install -f returns "dpkg serious warning: sun-java-jre filelist is missing"
<dr_willis> thats call reporting acurate speeds. :)
<dr_willis> other tools maybe recording/averaging the Info out over time.
<arun> but then it dies after 2 mins
<arun> stalls
<arun> i guess i just have to find the right port?
<druntar> can anyone tell me how to set a program to load at startup?
<pag> Amokloipher, try sudo aptitude reinstall sun-java-jre
<cWolfe> ktorrent should work whether or not the port is open
<cWolfe> druntar
<cWolfe> in .kde/Autostart/ make a script
<cWolfe> make sure its chmod +x
<arun> does kubuntu have a firewall or something?
<cWolfe> uh, i dont think so, not by default
<dr_willis> theres several firealling front ends you could use to confiure the linux firewall features
<arun> i dont know what it is, now i'm getting an upload speed of 100kb/s and download speed of 0.2kb/s
<dr_willis> Guarddog os one.
<cWolfe> nobody seeding arun?
<butters> how do you restart x?
<arun> the same torrent works great in windows, i dont get it
<arun> butters: ctrl alt backspace
<cWolfe> butters, the easy way is ctrl-alt-backspace
<BluesKaj> arun, DL speed depends on the torrent source , not the torrent client , usually
<butters> do you use Utorrent arun?
<cWolfe> i agree with BluesKaj butters
<cWolfe> lol
<cWolfe> i meant arun
<butters> lol, and yea i agree its more source than client, but man, utorrent never fails, too bad its not brought over to linux :((
<arun> butters: i use utorrent in windows, and it works brilliantly
<arun> too bad there's no linux version
<BluesKaj> arun, Ktorrent runs fine , just try several differnt versions of the same file that you're trying to DL and you'll understand what i mean
<rizoma> hi
<rizoma> i want install gnome on kubuntu, i can?
<sparrw> BluesKaj: no, ktorrent doesnt run fine.  mine refuses to upload more than a trickle when im not downloading.
<druntar> anyone using kiba dock?
<arun> what do you mean different versions of the same file?
<sparrw> rizoma: you can.  i dont know the name of the package
<cWolfe> sparrw,  it runs fine for me
<sparrw> i think my ssh daemon has a timeout for idle connections.  how can i fix that?
<BluesKaj> it's not refusing  druntar , the demand is on a slow connection or very far away wirh plenty of nodes acting speed governors
* Feldegast tried kiba doc and killed it after 3mins
<llutz> sparrw: "IdleTimeout time" in your sshd.conf
<druntar> what?
<CCmonster> So my mouse mappings are all screwy now!
<CCmonster> my mouse wheel does by back and forward
<CCmonster> lol
<druntar> hey cWolfe someone helped me with my mouse
<druntar> turns out it was a problem with my bios
<rizoma> i'm installing from synaptic ubuntu desktop it's ok?
<BluesKaj> i don't understand why ppl blame the torrent clients , when it's usually the connection file source that determines the DL and UL speed
<sparrw> llutz: is there any way to kick idle-at-prompt users but not kick idle-with-program-running users?
<llutz> sparrw: sry,  i don't know
<The_Machine> I believe my network card is only working at 10 MBps.  It's a gigabit NIC card.  I have *no* idea how to go about resolving this in Kubuntu.  Could someone please give me a hand?
<arun> YAY I GOT AZUREUS TO WORK PROPERLY
<arun> sorry for yelling but yay
<Psychoss> hello!
<jager> don't you hate it when you reboot a server and it doesn't come back up
* jager sighs
<arun> cWolfe: you there?
<Psychoss> where can ifound most of ubuntu commands fort the network?
<Psychoss> like nbtstat as win or ipconfig
<Psychoss> someone?
<llutz> Psychoss:type  "apropos network" into a console
<Psychoss> yes
<Psychoss> thx
<morpheus> anyone know where I can get linux drivers for a thinkpad r50e running kubuntu?
<morpheus> I'm afetr graphics drivers
<deichgraf> hi there, I want to print a PDF file with KPDF in kubuntu - but the print is way too large, it only prints the first quarter of the A4 page. what to  do? I use the HP 6980 printer.
<The_Machine> arun- high five :)
<arun> The_Machine: thanks!
<deichgraf> the HPLIB tool prints the test page correctly
<sakabatou> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sakabatou> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<deichgraf> printing in OOo works
<cWolfe> im here arun
<cWolfe> jager, it suck when the server is 300 miles away :)
<arun> cWolfe: i got azureus to download stuff at good speeds and then i screwed it up
<cWolfe> :)
<jager> i know
<arun> by typing some command to open the port
<jager> i'm in iowa
<arun> in konsole
<jager> server is in florida
<michele_> HELLO
<michele_> XD
<jager> very bad
<cWolfe> good news jager, ill be there on saturday, but its been down since march
<jager> not a happy jager
<cWolfe> :)
<arun> how do i reset the iptables to default
<cWolfe> hmm, i dunno arun
<jager> there custmer server link is dead too
<andy_> has anyone upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 ?
<jager> i did
<jager> worked ok
<andy_> I jsut did it, and it didn't work properly
<jager> broke nvidia
<cWolfe> andy_  i did on my laptop
<The_Un-Named> how do I browse my file system as root?
<andy_> what's the upgrade application, I want to run it again, cause it didn't complete before :(
<andy_> it's not update-manager -c on KDE is it ?
<llutz> arun: try iptables -X
<Psychoss> some commands won't work on network interface like"networks"
<arun> llutz: are you sure that'll work?
<cWolfe> http://bbspot.com/News/2007/05/future-version-of-ubuntu.html  <-- not exactly on topic, but funny
<The_Un-Named> does anyone know how I can browse as the root user in konqueror?
<arun> The_Un-Named: sudo konqueror
<Dr_Willis_Home> logical eh>? :)
<Dr_Willis_Home> also can be very dangerous
<The_Un-Named> thanks arun
<ardchoille> Morning
<CCmonster> alright so has anyone else had to map their mouse keys? because this is frustrating
<Cnl_Delta> hi, how do i open a port in kubuntu from a fresh install
<cWolfe> CCmonster,  yes, what brand of mouse
<ardchoille> The_Un-Named: kdesu kfmclient exec /path/to/start
<llutz> Cnl_Delta: open for what?
<Cnl_Delta> a game
<llutz> Cnl_Delta: start the game
<Cnl_Delta> it says i need to open port xxxx if a server isn't found
<ardchoille> !kdesu | kdesu
<ubotu> kdesu: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<llutz> Cnl_Delta: "open it" in your router (if you use one)
<Psychoss> wahou
<Cnl_Delta> no router
<Psychoss> i need a book
<Cnl_Delta> just basic kubuntu
<Psychoss> lol
<Cnl_Delta> oh well i guess its file edit time then
<llutz> Cnl_Delta: since when does kubuntu uses filtering?
<Psychoss> basic why?
<Cnl_Delta> hmm maybe the game needs to have some settings changed
<CCmonster> It is a MS Bluetooth Mouse
<Psychoss> what is a stream on kubuntu?
<The_Un-Named> is it possible to password protect a folder in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Psychoss, it couldbe a data stream from a sourcefile, like torrent or internet radio, or video
<llutz> Psychoss: the same as in other OSes
<Psychoss> ok thx a lot blueskaj
<booboonga> hi there, guyz!
<booboonga> i'm thinking about switching to kubuntu from win
<booboonga> but i have a question...
<fritz> and
* Dr_Willis_Home waits patiently!
<booboonga> my scanner is a mustek bearpaw,
* Dr_Willis_Home waits impatiently!
<Dr_Willis_Home> :)
<booboonga> and i found this link
<booboonga> (just wait a sec as i copy it)
<Dr_Willis_Home> ive had good luck with scanners under linux. but  it will pay to google for that specific scanner and how well its supported with 'sane' :)
<The_Un-Named> booboonga, if your worried about no compatible drivers for your scanner, just install kubuntu along side with windows as a dual boot and just boot into windows when you need to scan something
<The_Un-Named> kubuntu can read windows files
<Dr_Willis_Home> i wonder if the live cd has scanner support
<booboonga> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/mepis-help/85519-mustek-bearpaw-1200-cu-plus.html
<booboonga> there you go
<booboonga> oh, sorry...
<booboonga> where do i get the live cd?
<fritz> i have problem with gcc compilator, i can't compilate c++
<Psychoss> mkpasswd -H md5
<Psychoss> oups
<KoZ> hello
<fritz> hi
<Dr_Willis_Home> Fri13,  you installed the build-essential packages?
<KoZ> a noob here .. can someone help me enable Desktop effects on kubuntu ?
<KoZ> like Cube and wobbly window ?
<Psychoss> something i thin kvery for us but not for me hum to ad a favorite link in ubuntu :p
<BluesKaj> !beryl | KoZ
<ubotu> KoZ: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> !compiz | KoZ
<ubotu> KoZ: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<booboonga> where do i get the live cd?
<Psychoss> easy
<Dr_Willis_Home> I had those enabled.. for an hr.
<Dr_Willis_Home> then disabled them :)
<Rythan> !beryl | Koz
<ubotu> Koz: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<KoZ> I though Feisty have them already
<Rythan> You have to add them
<KoZ> I only have to enable somewhere in the settings
<Rythan> They are not there by default
<explore> booboonga: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/feisty/  called " desktop-cd"
<Dr_Willis_Home> ububunto has them i think not kubuntu
<Jucato> KoZ: only on Ubuntu. not in Kubuntu
<KoZ> oh ..damn :(
<booboonga> where do i get the live cd for kubuntu?
<Rythan> booboonga: kubuntu.org
<KoZ> which one is better beryl or compiz ?
<KoZ> for ATI
<Feldegast> they r different
<Rythan> KoZ: Hmmm I use Beryal
<Rythan> er Beryal
<Rythan> Grrr
<Rythan> Beryl
<KoZ> I think there used to be a black-window problem in beryl
<Feldegast> i don't have ati so i can't say
<KoZ> is it fixed yet ?
<Rythan> Neither do I
<BluesKaj> Rythan, which ATI ?
<Feldegast> that iirc was due to memory issues
<Rythan> BluesKaj: No NVidia
<KoZ> x700 64 MB
* Feldegast looks over his shoulder at his spare 5500 card
<BluesKaj> sorry Rythan...misread
<Feldegast> er 6600
<sparrw> i have a radeon 9000 mobility and X.org 7.2.0, am i screwed?
<lupul> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> KoZ, which ATI ?
<Rythan> BluesKaj: Heh np
<KoZ> BluesKaj: X700
<KoZ> mobile edition
<dcorbin_> I cannot get my video card to talk to both monitors.  I went through the KDE monitor/display setup, restarted X.  Just one port is working.  No errors or complaints in the log that I could find.  Ideas?
<Dr_Willis_Home> dcorbin_,  #1 what video card.
<dcorbin_> Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE.
<Dr_Willis_Home> trivial then. :) or should be.
<explore> KoZ, there is a workaround for that black window problem
<sparrw> lupul: kneejerk much?
<Jucato> !dualview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah wrong factoid
<Unix_Jihad> beryl and compiz are the same now, the projects have merged, and is called "Composite Community"
<dcorbin_> The second display is going throw a "connector adapter" I just got from IT.
<Dr_Willis_Home> backup your existing xorg.conf file befor doing anything however. :)
<Dr_Willis_Home> conector adaptor?
<Jucato> !dual monitors | dcorbin_
<ubotu> dcorbin_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Dr_Willis_Home> whats that?
<sparrw> Unix_Jihad: maybe together they can make a kde pager that supports viewports and desktops
<silvia> hallo out there
<aes52_> has anyone foudn that Konversation has stopped working?
<silvia> haben wir ein deutsches forum??
<Jucato> !de | silvia
<ubotu> silvia: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<silvia> danke - wie schalte ich dahin??
<KoZ> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_Willis_Home> backup the xorg.conf file and try     'sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview ' and restart X is about all i do on my 2 headed box. :)
<dcorbin_> Dr_Willis_Home: Both monitors have the standard VGA connection.  But the cards has one VGA connector and one that I think is designed for LCDs.  So, an adapter to convert to standard VGA.
<arun> how do i reset the iptables :(
<arun> -X didn't work
<Unix_Jihad> iptables -F
<arun> ok?
<Dr_Willis_Home> dcorbin_,  oh a dvi-->vga adaptor. shouldent matter
<Unix_Jihad> will flush all current rules
<arun> thanks!
<arun> do i need to restart x after that
<dcorbin_> Dr_Willis_Home: I don't see have nvidia-xconfig on mpath.  I'll see if I can install it.
<Dr_Willis_Home> dcorbin_,  yea i may installed that beforhand. :) im so used to auto installing a lot of things. i even wrote a script for my systems
<explore> silvia: "/join #kubuntu-de"
<silvia> ok, danke
<silvia> hallo alle hier
<The_Machine> I believe my network card is only working at 10 MBps.  It's a gigabit NIC card.  I have *no* idea how to go about resolving this in Kubuntu.  Could someone please give me a hand?
<KoZ> which one is better for ATI
<KoZ> compiz or beryl ?
<amnesiac-3LiT3> hi folks
<silvia> kenn sich hier jemand mit ntfs platten extern usb aus?
<sparrw> KoZ: same thing
<dcorbin_> BRB
<sparrw> Is there an accelerated driver to get an ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility working in X.org 7.2.0?
<Jucato> silvia: please go to #kubuntu-de
<Unix_Jihad> also iptables -X will delete all non default chains
<amnesiac-3LiT3> fgrlx driver is working
<silvia> @jucato: hw to switch to #kubuntu-de?
<sparrw> amnesiac-3LiT3: ati dropped support for the 9000 in the fglrx driver
<sparrw> silvia: /join #kubuntu-de
<Jucato> silvia: type /join #kubuntu-de
<Jucato> or just click on the name
<lupul> does anyone here have an nvidia card?
<Dr_Willis_Home> lots of us
<silvia> hmmm.. seems to fail... tried it twice witout effect
<Dr_Willis_Home> perhaps most of us even
<sparrw> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupul> i tried there
<lupul> i want to know which packages i have to  install
<lupul> i need xorg sdk
<lupul> and........?
<Dr_Willis_Home> xorg sdk? Hmm.. thats a new one on me.
<lupul> software development kit
<Dr_Willis_Home> http://www.maximumpc.com/linux?page=0%2C2   - has a little tutoral for installing the nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis_Home> I know what sdk means.. i dont see or recall the nvidia drivers ever needing it for my systems :)
<cabled_> one of my users managed to disable his keyboard......where would i look to re enable it?
<Dr_Willis_Home> unless compiling the new drivers from nvidia i guess.
<lupul> that's what it says to me
<silvia> ok, so I try here - how di I mount a external ntfs hdd in 7.04??
<The_Machine> anyone?  :(
<The_Machine> bueller?
<KoZ> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Psychoss> butters@c-68-58-56-4.hsd1.in.comcast.ne what this adress?
* Dr_Willis_Home scoffs at Automatix2
<Dr_Willis_Home> :)
<Dr_Willis_Home> plus with feisty - its getting more and more not needed
<KoZ> automatix ?
<enid> ubotu, grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<silvia> Hi there, need help to mount an usb-ntfs HDD under feisty
<The_Machine> silva - get automatix
<Dr_Willis_Home> no dont get automatix.
<The_Machine> there is a tool under it that you can install that will automatically mount it and give you write access
<Dr_Willis_Home> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<The_Machine> okay, then get "NTFS configuration Tool"
<Dr_Willis_Home> there is a ntfs configuration tool.. but i forget its name. :)
<silvia> oh- just some urgenty warned for automatix...
<Dr_Willis_Home> !find ntfs
<The_Machine> Dr_Willis_Home,  :P
<ubotu> Found: libntfs-dev, libntfs9, ntfsprogs, libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g0 (and 4 others)
<Dr_Willis_Home> it pays to learn how to mount drives also. :)
<Dr_Willis_Home> ntfs-config - Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices
<silvia> thanks for the link I will see...
<Dr_Willis_Home> but im not sure how that works with USB drives.
<amorphous_> hi all - i'm having problems with a new microphone, but cant get much help for k (well, I can - but it doesnt help me :( ) - can anyone tell me how I can find out what drivers I;m using (alsa???) and a way to test the mic so I can tell if it's working?
<Dr_Willis_Home> since i dont hae any usb ntfs to test
<Dr_Willis_Home> some of the docs on ntfs may be a little out of date with the releae of feisty.
<The_Machine> Dr_Willis_Home, could you give me a hand?
<Dr_Willis_Home> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<icecruncher> !th
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about th - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The_Machine> I believe my network card is only working at 10 MBps.  It's a gigabit NIC card.  I have *no* idea how to go about resolving this in Kubuntu.
* The_Machine is stuck ?
<Dr_Willis_Home> I like that site also. but its for the older ntfs stuff.
<The_Machine> er.
<Dr_Willis_Home> The_Machine,  with what?
<The_Machine> :/ even
<icecruncher> anybody in thailand?
<Dr_Willis_Home> hmm
<icecruncher> channel?
<Dr_Willis_Home> The_Machine,  use the ifconfig command and see what it says
<The_Machine> i have
<The_Machine> it's confusing - here i'll do a paste one moment
<Dr_Willis_Home> theres some other network tweaking command also.
<Dr_Willis_Home> but i cabnt rember it - since i rarely use it.
<bagster> Hey. I made a mistake, and removed everything on my kicker panel.. how do i reset it to default?
<cWolfe> bagster,  remove /home/$user/.kde/share/apps/kicker   ?
<The_Machine> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=78294
<Jucato> er no
<The_Machine> Dr_Willis_Home, mind looking at that?
<Jucato> could work, but ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc should also be moved
<The_Machine> eth1 is the card in question
<bagster> so if i remove that folder, it will automagically reinstall itself?
<Dr_Willis_Home> The_Machine,  http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch03_:_Linux_Networking
<Dr_Willis_Home> The_Machine,  they got a paragraph or 2 on setting nic speeds
<cWolfe> The_Machine,   dmesg |grep eth0
<Jucato> bagster: kickerrc is a file. the one cWolfe said is a folder. and yes it will (if you remove both)
<Dr_Willis_Home> ethtool eth1
<bagster> very well
<The_Machine>  19.158707]  e100: eth1: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex
<The_Machine> lookslike 100 Mbps
<dcorbin_> Dr_Willis_Home: no joy.  running with the config from nvidia-xconfig, X seems to hang. OTOH, I do get the same Kubuntu logo on both screens, which is different, and when I run with my original xorg.conf, I see "noise" on the second monitor which is different.
<The_Machine> doesn't seem like it's actually running at that speed though
<The_Machine> slow as hell..  even doing small file transfers.
<Dr_Willis_Home> dcorbin_,  it may need to be tweaked - since you got that adaptor.
<dragon> hey how do i get kubuntu to play sound through my sound card instead of the onboard one?
<The_Machine> from mi-tool - eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok
<dcorbin_> dcorbin_: suggestion on how are welcome...(I'm betting you need that log file I misplaced)
<Dr_Willis_Home> ethtool -s eth1 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off
<Dr_Willis_Home> perhaps. Kick the nic in the head.
<CCmonster> how do i get, mplayer, or vlc, or SOMETHING, to handle embedded video
<CCmonster> instead of media player :(
<dragon> any1 know?
<bagster> back in a sec
<dcorbin_> Dr_Willis_Home:  suggestion on how are welcome...(I'm betting you need the xorg log file?)
<Dr_Willis_Home> dcorbin_,  thats the main cofnig file so yes of course. :)
<dcorbin_> Dr_Willis_Home: yikes.  It ends with "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<Dr_Willis_Home> a read of the nvidia docs/twinview sections may have some info.
<cabled_> one of my users managed to disable his keyboard......where would i look to re enable it?
<Dr_Willis_Home> or it may be some other odd issue. you DO have the nvidia drivers isntalled. (of course you do) :)
<bagster> thanks alot. it worked :)
<Dr_Willis_Home> cabled_,  as a test you could move his .kde dir to some other name
<andy_> hey, I've got the weirdest problem now, having upgraded to 7.04 (kubuntu) from 6.10. When I shutdown my machine, then start it up, it crashes on bootup screen (with the scrolling bar). When I hit the 'reset' button my machine, it then loads right into X
<andy_> any ideas!!?!?!?
<andy_> or suggestions
<sakabatou> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cabled_> ill try that thanks
<dcorbin_> Dr_Willis_Home: http://pastebin.ca/480982
<tapas> where's the known bug page for kubutu feisty?
<tapas> i'm having problems with network settins
<Dr_Willis_Home> dcorbin_,  Mine is here ------>  http://pastebin.ca/480989
<Dr_Willis_Home> dcorbin_,  thers a lot of tweaking that can bd done. My example is for my DVI monitor  + tv out.
<Jucato> tapas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<peeks> is there some way to force the battery to charge?
<tapas> Jucato: thanks
<tapas> Jucato: that's te bugtracker
<Dr_Willis_Home> turn off the pc? :) and leave it plugged in?
<tapas> there once was a page summarizing known bugs
<bagster> my powe manager settings are all grayed out, can't adjust "battery powered" settings. is it a bug?
<Jucato> tapas: I don't think the page is updated
<peeks> if i unplug the power chord and plug it in again, battery stops charging - the battery applet says "fully charged" whatever the percentage is
<jonathank> PriceChild: thanks for pointing that out.
<Dr_Willis_Home> bagster,  theres several laptop-related tools you may need to install. also some of that stuff is disabled depending on the apci features of themachine.
<bagster> aye, but it used to work, you see
<PriceChild> jonathank, ?
<dcorbin_> Dr_Willis_Home: I don't understand why yours and mine both have only one monitor.  Shouldn't there be too?
<Dr_Willis_Home> dcorbin_,   a tv on my machien IS also a monitor. :)
<bagster> don't know what happened when it stopped working. now it
<Dr_Willis_Home> its using both of them
<jonathank> PriceChild: You wrote "!away > jonathank". :)
<bagster> won't even react when i pull out the chord
<jonathank> PriceChild: which I was not aware of.
<dcorbin_> Dr_Willis_Home: When i search that page, the only "tv" is in a comment.
<jonathank> PriceChild: I have taken notice.
<PriceChild> jonathank, ahh much appreciated :)
<Dr_Willis_Home> hmm..  let me look. It is working. actually it MAY be the xinerama/twinview is working together
<bthibault> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis_Home> theres some auto-select/auto stuff that may be doing it.
<Dr_Willis_Home> that xorg.conf is differetn from some of my older ones i did by hand. MUCH smaller
<bthibault> i haven't had any package updates since i upgraded to Feisty, is this normal ?
<Dr_Willis_Home> Option         "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select, nvidia-auto-select"   - may be the imporntant part.
<Dr_Willis_Home> bthibault,  not seen any either. :) guess thats a good sign
<Dr_Willis_Home> dcorbin_,  the gentoo wiki page had some huge examples/guides/docs on twinview tweaking also.
<bthibault> Dr_Willis_Home: thanks, i was starting to think something was wrong
<tapas> what is the wifi0 interface?
<tapas> (the wireless network card in this box really is eth1)
<rre> ciao
<icecruncher> help,
<icecruncher> Restarting iptables firewall: FireHOL ...Cannot find an executables iptables command.
<dragon> can anyone here tell me how to change alsa so it plays sound through my sound card instead of the onboard one please?
<icecruncher> what does that mean
<icecruncher> ?
<rre> il canale non  in italiano?
<rizoma> hi
<Jucato> !it | rre
<ubotu> rre: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rizoma> i've a nvidia 6200 i've to install nvidiaglx o nvidiaglxnew?
<rre> tanks
<bagster> automatix' nvidia installer is great
<dragon> hello can anyone here tell me how to change alsa so it plays sound through my sound card instead of the onboard one please?
<rizoma> whats the difference?
<rizoma> automatix?
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dragon> anyone? ... plz?
<rizoma> nvidiaglx or nvidiaglxnew?
<bagster> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<mahdi> dragon: system settings > sound should have a devices section you can select
<bagster> works for me
<nbcb> why does rmvb files play so laggingly in my realplayer 10?
<nbcb> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nbcb> in kubuntu
<dragon> it does but thts not mutch help bc i dont know the location of the device ...
<Jucato> rizoma: look at this list: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<dragon> if i do asoundconf list it comes up with
<dragon> Names of available sound cards:
<dragon> VT82xx
<dragon> YMF724F
<Jucato> rizoma: it's divided into 3 parts. corresponding to the 3 drivers
<nbcb> does anyone play rmvb files in kubuntu and lag too?
<Jucato> rizoma: if your card is in the first (upper) part, then use the nvidia-glx-new
<Lectus> Hello! I'm planning on installing either Ubuntu or Kubuntu for dual boot with WinXP. I tried both Live CDs but it seems Kubuntu runs faster than Ubuntu, although Ubuntu seems more complete with nicer applications. Is this performance difference true? When the OS is installed to hard disk will it run faster so the speed difference won't be noted?
<porcello> hallo
<tapas> hi porcello
<dragon> lectus how can kubuntu run faster than ubuntu ? ... they run the same base
<Lectus> I don't know. Is KDE lighter than Gnome?
<Jucato> Lectus: both Ubuntu and Kubuntu have almost the same types of apps (although Ubuntu installs games by default)
<Jucato> Lectus: also once installed, you can have access to any GNOME or KDE app. Ubuntu and Kubuntu use the same repositories
<dragon> lectus i think you would be better off with kubuntu because kde is easier to use than gnome :-)
<rizoma> Jucato:  thanks :)
<tapas> porcello: hi again
<rizoma> Jucato:  now i've installed that drivers i've to do something to activate it?
<kai> If my ktorrent is messed up, is there anyway I can fix it? It seemed like it just started crashing dailey and often
<phlewis> hi - I can't seem to write to my usb hd. I tried using krusader in root mode, but it still says I don't have permisssions! Does anyone have any ideas wht I might do to fix this?
<mahdi> just booted up my computer this morning, and am getting ridiculous video lag, google earth isn't even useable anymore and it informed me for the first time that i should install video drivers, what is the deal?
<Jucato> rizoma: you also have to remember to install "linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<mahdi> phlewis: there should be permissions inside /etc/fstab for devices such as that
<Jucato> rizoma: then after that "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and then logout, and from the login screen menu, choose Restart X
<phlewis> ok.
<tapas> i'm experiencing weirdnesses of the knetworkmanager  and the kde system settings
<tapas> the thing is: my wireless netowrk does not broadcast its ESSID (security by obscurity)
<rizoma> Jucato: thanks
<tapas> so i have to enter the ESSID manually..
<mahdi> lectus: gnome is 'lighter' than KDE by most definitions, and doesn't require much setup after install.
<tapas> the knetwormanager does not remember these manual settings over rebots
<Lectus> dragon:  I want a distribution that runs well, out of the box on an not very faster computer (that runs XP). So
<Lectus> I don't know why KDE seems to run faster here
<Lectus> But I like Gnome better
<tapas> the kde network system settings _does_ remember the settings if i adjust them there, but: it doesn't work without manualy setting the gateway
<dragon> kubuntu does run well out of the box
<mahdi> lectus: beats me, but if you're looking for pure performance i'd try xubuntu
<tapas> (weird thig is: the net works, as long as i use e.g. telnet to connect to a webserver on port 80. konqueror itself simply saiys "unknown host")
<dragon> gentoo would be the best for speed but it is hard to set up :-)
<tapas> so basically it seems to me the wireless network settings dialogs are pretty much broken
<NightBird> http://www.bbspot.com/News/2007/05/future-version-of-ubuntu.html << hahaha sweet...
<NightBird> (and yes, before anyone asks, I do know...)
<Lectus> My doubt is: Installing either ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu won't make difference in applications? All have the same base and can run the same apps, right?
<Eruantalon> Lectus: Right
<NightBird> Lectus, yes.  the only difference between ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu is the default user interface
<NightBird> the programs still come from the some source
<CCmonster> so how do i delete stuff in the GUI?
<CCmonster> it currently will not let me delete files when browing in the gui
<Lectus> KDE looks more responsive here. I don't know why, at least on the live CD Gnome runs laggy.
<dragon> off the cd gnome does run laggy ... but once installed they should run about the same speed
<phlewis> <mahdi> do I need to reboot after editing fstab?
<dragon> i useually find gnome runs slightly faster thn kde after install
<mahdi> phlewis: "sudo mount -a"
<navets> hey does anyone know the difference between a ftp server and a home web server
<dragon> but xubuntu would be faster still if speed is all your worried abbout
<navets> they seem the same to me
<Feldegast> navets ftp lets ppl upload/download files
<Jucato> ftp can transfer files? as in users can download files from it
<Jucato> web servers only view?
<Feldegast> webserver lets you host websites
<rizoma> Jucato: everithing work, but if i start compiz i lost my windows decoration
<rizoma> i've to change something?
<navets> i see thanks
<Jucato> rizoma: I'm not familiar with Compiz. try going to #ubuntu-effects and see the topic there for guides
<rizoma> ok :)
<jhutchins> Jucato: Not sure what your question actually is.  ftp stands for File Transfer Protocol.
<Jucato> jhutchins: it wasn't my question
<jhutchins> I see that now.
<Jucato> the '?' in my answers indicate that I'm not sure of my answers
<jhutchins> Jucato: Also makes answers look like questions.
<Lectus> I think I'll try kubuntu. I have a 40GB hard disk with WinXP installed and 18GB free. Although I don't want to use all the space. So, do you think 10GB for Kubuntu is enough? I won't be installing lots of programs. I'll just use for internet, IRC, MSN, programming and using Office tools.
<dragon> lectus if ur just useing the net on it 5 gb should be enough :-)
<SlimeyPete> yeah, 10GB is enough to do that sort of thing.
<jhutchins> Lectus: You can access files stored on the windows partition, so that's still part of your usable space in linux.
<llutz> Lectus: create 2 partitions, one for / and one for /home
<jhutchins> Lectus: Or create a single partition.  If you chop it up, you allways end up with space where you DON'T need it.
<navets> can anyone help me fix my sound, it is really low
<navets> i put everything on max and compared to windows I can barley hear it
<dragon> navets ur useing alsa?
<navets> dragon: whats alsa?
<dragon> navets install aumix and turn the volume up with tht ( has to be run from command line once installed)
<navets> ok
<Lectus> Is it safe to create the partitions from the kubuntu installer? Or do I have to use partition magic or something on Windows?
<dragon> lectus u can safely create a partition from the kubuntu installed but i sugeust u defrag your windows partition first
<Lectus> ok
<CCmonster> could someone help me with my video
<blekos> is it possible to run beryl on kubuntu?
<mahdi> whats the command to check which version of the distro you're using?
<Yorokobi> blekos: yes
<mahdi> blekos: yes
<blekos> does it crash?
<navets> blekos: yes do you have your video card installed
<Yorokobi> mahdi: lsb_release -a
<blekos> yes
<dragon> uname -r checks your kernel ver
<mahdi> thanks.
<Yorokobi> blekos: its pretty stable, particularly if your video card supports direct rendering
<llutz> mahdi: lsb_release -id
<blekos> well i got a nvidia gforce 7400
<blekos> can i test it somehow?
<Lectus> So, I have lots of music on my Windows NTFS partition. Will I be able to access (listen to them) from Linux?
<dragon> lectus yes
<blekos> lectus yes
<Yorokobi> blekos: the only way to test it is to install it and try using it.
<navets> dragon: aumix wont let me change my volume level
<blekos> so, can i just eg suto aptitude install beryl?
<dragon> navets well it should :-\ ive never had ne problems with it .... did you run it from commandline?
<Lectus> Cool... So, I'll try to install Kubuntu now... I'll be back later
<Yorokobi> blekos: read the install wiki at beryl-project.org
<Lectus> thanks for the answers
<navets> dragon: yes, it seems that i am not able to chamge my master volume anywhere, i tried using kmix to do it and other programs but it wont let me change my master volume anywhere
<blekos> ok
<Lectus> Just another question: If I install Ubuntu, and then install KDE if I don't like Gnome, will it be the same as if I installed Kubuntu?
<Yorokobi> Lectus: pretty much, yes
<imagine> Lectus: if you want to *write* to that partition you need ntfs-3g package
<navets> Lectus: pretty much but you will have some ugly looking start menues becuase of all the apps
<imagine> ?
<_hugelmopf> does anybody else have this problem since edgy->feisty upgrade: when i resume from suspend-to-disk, my screen is so messed up, that I have to switch to Ctrl-Alt-F1 and back to Ctrl-Alt-F7 before it looks sane, and even then my KDE background is gone and replaced by simple white or weird stripes.
<navets> i kind of do
<navets> it goes crazy but only for a little bit then i type my pass word and it fixes
<jhutchins> hugelmopf: Actually, I've had that problem in Mandriva.  Keyboard is messed up unless I switch to a console.
<jhutchins> If I try to switch windows I get a repeating string of 8's.
<hugelmopf> well, i think the keyboard is not messed up, because it seems that i can enter my password and it unlocks the screen. but everything is completely scrambled.
<iwcd> I am using ubuntu feisty with kde and the taskbar has disappeared - only for my username - Help appreciated thanks :)
<blekos> how do I restart kicker?
<stdin> iwcd: just the taskbar, or the whole of kicker?
<mc__> blekos:  killall kicker;nohup kicker&
<stdin> blekos: dcop kicker kicker restart
<Lectus> How to update to latest Kubuntu after it's installed? (I have 6.0.6 CD)
<Yorokobi> Lectus: download the latest ISO and install from that
<Yorokobi> Lectus: otherwise, you have to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04
<Lectus> I don't have a free CD to burn another ISO. So, I really want to ugrade after it's installed
<Lectus> if the upgrade will really be necessary
<stdin> Lectus: follow this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade then this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stdin> Lectus: that will take you from 6.06 to 6.10 then to 7.04
<Lectus> ok... thanks
<JuJuBee> Every time I remove a route using sudo route del ... it comes back when I restart.  How to I remove it permanently.
<dhq> hey guys is there any way to encrypt data on the internet so that my isp doesnt know what i am doin
<stdin> dhq: maybe using tor with provoxy
<llutz> privoxy
<Yorokobi> dhq: look into SSH and PGP as well
<Cnl_Delta> hi how do i force a process to display itselg
<Cnl_Delta> i got guildwars running but i can hear the sound but not see the game on the screen or on the taskbar
<Cnl_Delta> *itself
<spencer> hello
<spencer> How do I make it so I can run programs off my usb drive?
<spencer> How do I make it so I can run programs off my usb drive?
<BluesKaj> spencer, check the system menu/storage media , it may be listed there if it's plugged in
<stdin> spencer: you'll have to mount it manually with the -o exec option
<BluesKaj> actually it should show up on the desktop
<spencer> So what should the mount line look like in fstab for options?
<stdin> spencer: you don't put removable media in fstab
<BluesKaj> you shouldn't have to worry about fstab
<spencer> I don't want to have to manually mount the usb drive ever time I use it
<stdin> spencer: unless you use the UUID, that should be ok, but don't auto mount it
<giovani2> Alright, so both with the "desktop" live cd install, and with the final installation completed with the alternate cd, kdm/xorg/something hangs as it tries to start -- it completely locks up the system -- what's the best way to go about troubleshooting this?
<stdin> spencer: the mount command would be "sudo mount /dev/MyUSBDevice /media/USB -o uid=$(whoami),exec"
<giovani2> the only way I've gotten it to work is to boot in "recovery" mode, and launch kdm manually -- in which case, it all works fine
<bobofett> So has anyone had any luck with the 7.04 upgrade tool?  I've tried many times in the past when Adept has told me there is a new version, I would click next to start the upgrade.  HD would grind for a minute or two and it would try to do something then just nothing.  Seems to have been a problem with some repositories that I've added.  Now the newest version of the upgrader actually seems to shut thoes repositories that are a problem off...and got the in
<bobofett> ownloaded...but......
<BluesKaj> stdin, the UUID system explanation seems very technical for us former windows guys , what's the purpose of it anyway?
<blekos> does anybody has true transparency...?
<sakabatou> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<plaa> does anyone know if its possible to get konversationss osd to work in ubuntu?
<bobofett> As the files were being installed I had quite a few errors pop up most revolving around apache, mysql, and php it seems...tried to do report bug...nothing happens...so just click closed on all of them and install continutes.....but...
<BluesKaj> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bobofett> Now at Configuring passwd...and it has just stopped...totally idle...any clues?
<stdin> BluesKaj: well, for a removable device the name in /dev it's given can change depending on the order it's inserted, a UUID is located on the actual filesystem and is constant
<BluesKaj> the rationale tells why , but not what :)
<_4strO> plaa:  it work for me
<plaa> right a way?
<_4strO> yeo
<_4strO> yep*
<plaa> kubuntu?
<stdin> BluesKaj: UUID is a unique string that is assigned to a filesystem, so you don't need to know it's actual device location
<_4strO> yes
<_4strO> plaa:  KDesktop: 3.5.6
<stdin> UUID = universally unique identifier
<bobofett> So no idea what might be happening with the upgrade just freezing at Configuring passwd.  Like what happens if I just close out because it seems like it's not going to do anytyhing now.
<_4strO> plaa: Konversation: 1.0.1
<cox377> hi
<plaa> but is it possible in gnome?
<cox377> i've got some apps
<cox377> i wanna make a bootable cd to put them on
<plaa> p
<cox377> is it possible through something like K3B?
<_4strO> haaaaa plaa didn(t understand your qustion :p
<plaa> :)
<dave> hey
<dave> is it possible to "map" a path to an ssh connection?
<dave> for example, can i work with files that are on a remote machine graphically with some kind of IDE
<_4strO> !nfs
<llutz> dave: use konqueror: fish://user@remote.site
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Yorokobi> dave, yes. 'ssh -X user@host <x-app-command>
<BluesKaj> thx stdin . I think I know what that means :)
<Yorokobi> '
<cox377> anyone/?
<dave> ok - is there a way to make a link (like on the desktop) to the "fish://" command?
<dave> yorokobi: ssh -X still must be performed from the terminal it seems, i guess using NFS i could do what i'm going for?
<bobofett> Ok so I'm guessing no one here has any input on the frozen 7.04 upgrad then?
<dave> to make it EVEN more compliated haha i actually have to login to 1 machine and then FROM THAT MACHINE login to my machine
<blekos> what does sudo chown do?
<dave> chown changes the user that owns the file
<Yorokobi> dave, check out FreeNX (nomachine.com)
<llutz> dave: maybe sshfs would be an alternative to nfs for you. just mount remote-directories via sshfs/fuse
<dave> and sudo is to ensure you have privilages to do so
<bobofett> blekos is changes the owernship of a file in Super User mode.
<Supaplex> fish?
<bobofett> fish is a "protocol" that is built into konqurer for handeling ssh
<blekos> well I'm trying to run sudo chown --recursive username but nothing happens
<blekos> get an error message
<bobofett> you need the file too.
<bobofett> the file you are changing the owership of.
<cox377> does anyone here know how to make a bootable iso so i can flash my bios?
<stdin> dave: install the package "sshfs" it lets you "mount" a directory over ssh
<bobofett> Cox unfortuanally I still use Nero to do all my CD and DVD stuff but in theory K3B should do just about everything Nero can.
<llutz> cox377: you'll need an image of a bootable floppy
<rene> I would like to know how to get back my non-transparent menus...
<Supaplex> blekos: "an error" w/o saying what is TOO VAGUE
<cox377> llutz: cannot i not make on?
<stdin> Yorokobi:  install the package "sshfs" it lets you "mount" a directory over ssh
<dave> ok i just installed sshfs
<dave> and i found online how to use it
<blekos> lol, u r absolutely right, the error is chown: missing operand after `blekos'
<dave> but do i have to do that every time ? (ie. sshfs hostname: mountpoint)
<bobofett> So anyone have any idea the best place at least to ask about the frozen 7.04 upgrad problem I'm having?
<Supaplex> blekos: you have to chown *something* :)
<dave> i'd rather it be kind of mounted automatically
<Supaplex> even if it's "."
<llutz> dave: add it to /etc/fstab
<blekos> would u mind looking at this http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/True+transparency+for+Konsole?content=48303
<blekos> forth asterisk,
<blekos> go to sources and make user writeable...
<stdin> dave: add the uid=... and gud=... options to fstab tho, or only root will have access
<bobofett> And if you don't feel like adding it to fstab then you can always add it as a bookmark in konq
<dave> ok
<dave> i installed the sshfs package
<bobofett> Not the same functionality...but still easily accesable.
<llutz> stdin: only the ssh-user has access
<dave> but it says command not found
<stdin> llutz: not with sshfs, as it's fuse
<bobofett> Ok I guess I"m screwed with the 7.04 upgrade then?
<llutz> stdin: sure
<cox377> so no one knows how to make a bootable.iso?
<llutz> i wouldn't use anything which allows someone else to use MY ssh-connection/mount
<dave> ok - thanks guys - that gives me some direction , wont dabble here until i try myself :)
<dave> unrelated question though :
<jeff_> cox, you want a bootable iso made from within your linux os?  Or you want to make a bootable iso from some other os for linux?
<dave> trying to resize an NTFS partition before installing Ubuntu 7.04
<dave> i've defragged and "scandisked" as recommended
<cox377> jeff_: hey man, i want to make a bootable iso to burn to a cd so i can flash my bios
<dave> but i still get "an error occured while applying the operations - the following operation could not be applied to the disk - resize /dev/sda1 from 74gb to 41gb"
<jeff_> You're using kubuntu cox?
<cox377> jeff_: yeh, well both kubuntu and ubuntu
<jeff_> okay, sorry, don't know a good write proggy in debian distros, but you should be able to get the .iso from a google search
<Supaplex> cox377: mkisofs has boot options
<jeff_> g2g
<cox377> jeff_: cheers dude
<blekos> supaplex: any idea?
<Supaplex> belen: what?
<llutz> stdin: that's what i mean: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/858
<mikkael> will i face special problems if i try to install windows xp into `not allocated disc space` (beside the mbr/grub thing) ?
<stdin> llutz: mount it as root (ie sudo sshfs ...) and see if the normal user can access it then
<llutz> stdin: that wouldn't make sense to me
<stdin> llutz: if you put the mount in fstab, then root will be mounting it, not the user
<Cnl_Delta> hi, has anyone had applications that usually show on the taskbar, disappear from the task bar?
<llutz> stdin: sshfs#lutz@server:/home/daten/upload /home/lutz/upload fuse defaults,noauto,user 0 0
<llutz> stdin: related fstab-entry
<stdin> isn't automounted tho
<llutz> i refuse to use root for those actions
<llutz> stdin: delete "noauto" and it is, that's not the point
<stdin> if root mounted it, then only root would be able to access it
<stdin> and that was the point I was making :)
<spencer> That mount command didn't work because the device is already mounted.  When I did safely remove then /dev/sdc1 goes away and I can't run the mount command.
<spencer> Is there anyway to really fix this no execute problem?  It worked fine in edgy
<cyt> hello, any guys use Automatix2? Is it stable enough to used under Kubuntu?
<stdin> cyt: no, never use it
<dave> so anyone know how to better resize my ntfs partition?
<cyt> stdin: So the best way to manage packages is to use adept and apt-get/aptitude?
<stdin> spencer: the only way (i know of) is to unmount it (with pumount) and remount it (with pmount -e /dev/device)
<stdin> cyt: yeah, if you need packages not in the repos, then install them manually with dpkg (if it's a .deb)
<cyt> stdin: Ok thanks ;)
<dr_willis> i dont see much need for automatix any more :)
<cyt> stdin: Actually, I saw a review here http://desktoplinux.com/articles/AT3648616185.html which introduces the Automatix2.
<stdin> well...
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dr_willis> everytyhing it used to do. is a lot easier to do with the default k/ubuntu tools now.
<dr_willis> not all automatic of course.. but that may be do to legal/security reasons also.
<cyt> Wow, I see, thank you guys :D
<dr_willis> Hmm...
<dr_willis> i find any 'review' that says Con: Automatix2 isn't a standard part of Ubuntu/Kubuntu Feisty Fawn
<dr_willis> to be a bit.. well suspicious :)
<dave> hey
<dave> if i try to run QTParted from the ubuntu live cd
<dave> it complains that i am not root
<dr_willis> dave,  that makes sence. :)
<stdin> dave: kdesu qtparted
<dr_willis> well bbl.
<dave> what is kdesu?
<cyt> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<cox377> when installing ubuntu when seting up the "/" should bootable flag be on>?
<dave> ok, great!
<stdin> cox377: grub doesn't care
<llutz> cox377: no need if you're using a boot-manager (grub/lilo)
<dave> so would QTParted work any better than the built in GNOME partition editor?
<stdin> dave: QTParted and GParted are just frontends to parted, so they should be the same
<dave> hmmm
<dave> well how else can i resize a partition :) ?
<stdin> get partition magic?
<stdin> that normally handles ntfs quite well
<dave> its not free is it?
<mikkael> Gparted does things that qtparted doesnt allow
<stdin> dave: just found http://partitionlogic.org.uk/ :)
<mikkael> i did resize my home folder with gparted since qtparted didnt "enable" the resize function for that partition (run from live cd)
<navets> is there a good ssh program or ftp view or something like that
<stdin> dave: open source too :D
<stdin> navets: konqueror will do all that, use fish:// for shh, ftp:// for ftp and sftp:// for secure ftp (ftp over ssh)
<navets> ok thanks
<navets> stdin: works great thanks
<stdin> :)
<navets> better then firefox
<one> fabi yey ?
<arunkale> is there a better app than kate for coding?
<navets> i have a question about ftp, i just set up my home desktop as an ftp server but i dont know how to access my other hard drive on there
<stdin> arunkale: kdevelop probably
<one> fabi hola ?
<stdin> navets: as long as it's mounted somewhere the connected user can navigate to, you should be able to see it
<arunkale> stdin: thanks
<navets> stdin: its mounted to the C drive, but i want to get to the D drive. Is there a way I could mount it to MY COMPUTER
<stdin> navets: "C drive" ? "D drive" ?? those are windows terms and mean nothing to me
<navets> humm... ok, its mounted to HDA but i want to access HDB
<frojnd> any program like wget for windiws to download and not streaming videos??
<llutz> frojnd: wget
<stdin> navets: /dev/hda and /dev/hdb are devices, not partitions, and also not mountpoints. eg: you can mount /dev/hdb1 to /music
<navets> stdin: ok... im not sure how to explain it because my home desktop is running windows
<navets> is there a divx for linux?
<arunkale> navets: you can download vlc player
<arunkale> it plays your divx/xvid files
<arunkale> it plays pretty much everything, actually
<frojnd> [19:33]  <llutz> frojnd: wget  That's for wget
<frojnd> I said so.. I need for linux
<llutz> frojnd: sudo aptitude install wget (but it already should be installed)
<frojnd> llutz: where?
<navets> arunkale: do you know if vlc player will work with firefox to automatically stream divx media?
<llutz> frojnd: type wget  on konsole
<frojnd> Usage: wget [OPTION] ... [URL] ..
<klaus_> ?
<klaus_> shitty username
<Matrixritter> ah
<Matrixritter> hi everyone
<everson> oiiieieieieieieedie
<maxcxam>      
<Yorokobi> !ru | maxcxam
<ubotu> maxcxam:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Blu3> what is the default software package in kubuntu 7.04 for batter/power/acpi management?
<hakaisou> crap...
<hakaisou> how to I reinstall ksysguard?
<hakaisou> i had a program crash...
<hakaisou> !ksysguard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksysguard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dave> anyone used ntfsresize?
<navets> anyone know how to fix sound? i cant edit master volume, it doesnt even show up for me
<ubuntu> Hello
<Kr4t05> Wow...
<Kr4t05> I was able to pick up a DVD +/- RW drive at Walmart for $39
<Kr4t05> I'm happy. :)
<Blu3> does synaptic crash less than adept?
<arunkale> adept crashes?
<SlimeyPete> Blu3: yes, in my experience
<Blu3> erm.  yes, at once every 3-4 times that i open it
<Blu3> at least..
<SlimeyPete> I find Adept quite unstable.
* esben has not seen it crash yet... :p
<Admiral_Chicago> same here
<Blu3> it's also (adept installer) _very_ slow
<Admiral_Chicago> it doesn't crash on me ever.
<Admiral_Chicago> I suggest using the command line, much easier to work with
<slougi> adept is very crash prone if you have a long package list and make changes to it
<cox377> i need some help
<Blu3> does kde-guidance-power use apm or acpi?
<cox377> has anyone got a sec?
<slougi> cox377: just ask
<cox377> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Flash_Bios#Creating_the_disk_.28CD-method.29
<cox377> i'm trying to follow this tutorial for making it on cd, but when it gets to the bit to copy your bios files over to the /mnt/temp/ i get access denied
<Admiral_Chicago> cox377: acpi iirc
<cox377> Admiral_Chicago: what do you mean mate?
<Admiral_Chicago> if i recall correctly.
<cox377> Admiral_Chicago: sorry mate buit you will have to talk real slow to me
<cox377> haha
<slougi> cox377: he was probably replying to Blu3
<slougi> and mixed up the nicks
<cox377> slougi: ok cool
<cox377> slougi: have you managed to look @ that tutorial?
<Blu3> admiral, hmm, thanks.  now i gotta figure out why it disappeared from the taskbar and put it back
<Admiral_Chicago> ah so I did.p sorry about that
<cox377> Admiral_Chicago: mp
<cox377> np
<Blu3> =] 
<slougi> cox377: i don't have time right now, sorry
<cox377> slougi: alright mate, does anyone else
<cox377> Please
<cox377> anyone??
<Blu3> never treid that :-/
<Blu3> s/ei/ie
<frojnd> Can someone help me on that one? I wanna download htm with wget. I have username on that html page and password. So If I wanna download http://something.movie.htm I have to go into the directory I wanna save this file? and than: wget -6 (don't know where to put username and password) url   ???
<Blu3> frojnd, wget -h
<Blu3> lots of useful options you should read over :)
<frojnd> tell me about it :)
<yy> salut j'ai un probleme avec linux on dirai que le clavier bug
<rizoma> hi someone can help me with beryl/compiz
<rizoma> _
<dave> quick question; when i unmount /dev/sda1 with "sudo umount /dev/sda1", sda1 still exists in the /dev/ folder
<premier_> dave: I don't think umount is supposed to do that... I think its supposed to unmount all references to /dev/sda1 (ie /media/whatever)
<dave> right right - clearly my understanding of "mounting" is just incorrect
<dave> ahhh i see
<Pollywog> can Konqueror use Flash plugins or do I need to use Firefox for that?
<dave> so when you mount something in /dev
<dave> it creates a thing in /media for it
<premier_> dave: as I understand it, mounting is really just having one part of the file system refer to another
<dave> i see
<dave> and you can do the same thing to , for examle, use an iso file without burning it
<premier_> as it happens, its very useful for hard drives, but thats not its only use.
<dave> something like
<dave> mount /directory/iso /mnt/something
<dave> is that right?
<K-Ryan> Hey hey
<premier_> I have an encrypted folder that I mount (via encryption) to an unencrypted folder
<premier_> Pollywog: there should be konq plugins. I can veiw youtube, etc just fine
<Pollywog> premier_: I think I have those installed
<K-Ryan> You need flash player to view youtube I think.
<K-Ryan> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pollywog> I can view YouTube only with Firefox
<premier_> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<K-Ryan> What's wrong with flash?
<Pollywog> thanks I did not know about Gnash
<K-Ryan> Just out of curiousity.
<premier_> flash is good, but it doesn't sit well with those with a strict open source philosophy
<dave> you also have to say "loop" somewhere in there
<Pollywog> just give me something that works :)
<premier_> Pollywog: gnash probably won't be enough
<K-Ryan> I wouldn't say it doesn't work as good, it just isn't up for modifying.
<dave> but i dont get that either :)
<K-Ryan> No matter, that's all I wanted to know.
<premier_> what about loop?
<Pollywog> premier_: yeah I doubt that it would
<dave> to "mount" an iso file
<Blu3> the last i tried gnash it was 99% crashy :(  i eagerly wait for it to be not so crashy
<K-Ryan> Oh you said it doesn't sit well, then that makes perfect sense. *zip*
<premier_> better than the adobe plugin for viewing pdf files... you might as well use an external view
<Pollywog> I am not afraid to say that I prefer Adobe Reader to kpdf - this is not #debian
<premier_> I'm not a fan myself
<premier_> kpdf does everything I need it to without the annoyance
<premier_> plus, theres an external view... whats it called?
<Pollywog> I used it (kpdf) today and it does a good job now
<K-Ryan> What's default on Kubuntu? I don't use pdf files often so...
<premier_> kpdf
<K-Ryan> Then that's what I use =)
<premier_> if you are using konqueror.   If you are using firefox, you're using adobe or nothing
<K-Ryan> Konqueror
<premier_> god damn gnome optimized program
<K-Ryan> It does what I need it to and I like it.
<K-Ryan> So I never felt the need to grab Firefox
<premier_> yeah, most "k" applications do everything i need them to.  I don't really need any non-kde software
<K-Ryan> I love how everything has a K in front of it.
<Pollywog> sometimes the k is not in front, like in Akregator
<K-Ryan> *almost everything =P
<premier_> I'm amazed there aren't more KKK refrences, even though its a german product
<Pollywog> what is kkk?
<Pollywog> besides the political one
<K-Ryan> Yeah....
<premier_> here a fun game... name as many kde programs without k's in them as you can!
<K-Ryan> open office
<premier_> Pollywog: the ku klux klan
<premier_> K-Ryan: not kde
<Blu3> it is rare that i need to use acroread instead of kpdf
<K-Ryan> Oh, right
<Pollywog> yes I know that one and I don't think it is a "German product"
<premier_> kde is german, isn't it?
<Pollywog> oh
<Pollywog> yes
<K-Ryan> Synaptic Package Manager?
<premier_> is that kde?
<K-Ryan> I dunno
<dave> i'm trying to use ntfsresize
<dave> and its telling me
<dave> error: extended record needed, not yet supported!
<premier_> kde has kpackage
<dave> (1032>1024)
<K-Ryan> Always?
<hakster> hi
<dave> i dont see anything about that error online - any thoughts?
<K-Ryan> Hi hakster
<premier_> dave: shouldn't you use gparted?
<K-Ryan> dave, forgive me if I'm wrong, which I just might be.
<K-Ryan> But there's something about 1024 cylinders with hard drives.
<hakster> I have a fujitsu lifebook 5020d with a 10.4" widescreen....  normal resolution is 1280x768... having issues with kubuntu 7.04 and getting the res right
<K-Ryan> That's probably the root of your problem, I couldn't tell you much more though. Sorry
<hakster> help
<K-Ryan> hakster, what's the problem?
<premier_> hakster: is this you're first time in ubuntu?  linux?
<K-Ryan> Part of the screen cut off, screen messing up, etc.
<hakster> it won't let me choose a resolution in that range from any of the generic monitors there.
<premier_> I had a simliar problem, I had to edit /etc/xorg.conf
<jeffto> Hi
<hakster> I used suse for a while  a few years ago...
<premier_> yeah, for some reason if ubuntu doesn't recognize your monitor it will not let you go above 1024xwhatever... real annoying
<jeffto> I'm having some troubles with my new kubuntu feisty running on a toshiba laptop
<tuco> I need to install ATI drivers for my X1400 please?
<K-Ryan> You could set it up manually in the xorg.conf though right?
<hakster> so I am not a newbie, per say.... but I am no expert.  I am a programmer, so I have a bit more knowledge than some new people...
<K-Ryan> !ati | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hakster> never had to edit xorg.conf before...
<tuco> Yes premier
<jeffto> I have installed all codecs and when I try to listen sometihing no matter the aplication, it's sounds but very lower, I try to setup pcm volume with kmix, alsamixer but nothing happends, can somebody give me som help?
<tuco> Premier sorry can't type in pm...I need to register apparently mate.
<premier_> oh weird
<premier_> tuco: okay, well just follow the link that k-ryan gave you and follow the instructions
<K-Ryan> If you need help with a step, ask around
<K-Ryan> I did it once before with an Ati so I can give some guidance
<premier_> tuco: also, be advised that fglrx drivers have so many issues.  I've been trying for months to get beryl working
<tuco> Premier: There are only two lines for the install is that right?
<Pollywog> I don't want to install some of the codecs because I live in the US and I don't want to go to jail :)
<K-Ryan> Pollywog codecs aren't illegal.
<hakster> I am using suse 10.3, but there are too many things to mess with, and kubuntu is newer, so I would like to try it for a while... I will be back in about 30 min once I install kunbuntu
<K-Ryan> If you illegally download music and blah blah blah, then it's illegal.
<Pollywog> oh I never do that
<K-Ryan> The listening to the music, not the codecs.
<hakster> back soon, thanks....
<premier_> hey, how do I make my default web browser konqueror?
<Pollywog> doesn't update-alternatives do that?
<tuco> "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager it's for Gnome not KDE?
<Pollywog> or galternatives if you want a gui
<Pollywog> update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<tuco> what is the command to do to reset xorg?
<tuco> withour rebooting the machine
<Pollywog> tuco I usually restart kdm/gdm
<maki> ctrl+alt+delete
<Pollywog> would that suffice?
<maki> no delete
<Pollywog> what maki said works too
<maki> backspase
<K-Ryan> Ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<Pollywog> yes backspace
<tuco> I basically just installed ATI drivers, choose them in the system settings...so need to reboot now yes?
<K-Ryan> Yep
<K-Ryan> No
<K-Ryan> Restart X, not reboot
<Pollywog> tuco: no just restart kdm or gdm
<Pollywog> I usually stop kdm them rmmod nvidia (I use that) then modprobe nvidia and then restart gdm
<Pollywog> kdm or gdm as applies in your system
<dave> haha gparted would be great
<dave> but it isn't working
<dfeser> hi all!
<K-Ryan> Hey there
<dfeser> has someone a working install with fglrx and Xgl and beryl?
<dfeser> in forums I read that this should be possible
<K-Ryan> I've got my Nvidia Geforce6600 setup and use Beryl successfully
<K-Ryan> So it's possible
<dave> it says "the following operation could not be applied to disk  -- resize /dev/sda1 from 75gb to 43gb"
<dfeser> but i always get some missing GLX_EXT*  errors
<dave> i've already defraged
<dave> and already chkdsk /f
<dfeser> nvidia is completely different from fglrx(ati)
<Pollywog> I had Beryl working in Edgy but I am not sure I can get it to work in Feisty, I need to find out
<dfeser> with fglrx
<dfeser> ?
<Pollywog> I got nvidia working, finally
<dfeser> or radeon?
<K-Ryan> dfeser I'm just saying
<dfeser> kk :-)
<K-Ryan> Anyway, I had a Radeon 9800 before this and it worked.
<K-Ryan> Nvidia is so much easier to setup =)
<Pollywog> oh yeah
<Pollywog> :)
<dfeser> i whished I could change the graphics card...but I have a notebook here
<K-Ryan> Ah
<K-Ryan> dfeser do you get that error with anything else that needs fglrx?
<dfeser> no
<dfeser> its all working well
<K-Ryan> But only Beryl?
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> Have you tried a reinstall?
<dfeser> I'm sure there is some hint using ld_preload...
<K-Ryan> Lost me
<atidem> ciao
<K-Ryan> What's up?
<Chris_Swift> I got banned from #Ubuntu :(
<LjL> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<K-Ryan> Then it happened for a reason.
<K-Ryan> I've been around here for a good two months if not more and I'm frequently on here.
<K-Ryan> I've seen one guy get banned, and it was for spamming.
<kilrae> but spam is delicious
<Chris_Swift> I don't like it
<Chris_Swift> SPAM that is
<K-Ryan> Follow the link ubotu pulled up, check what is expected and tolerated.
<K-Ryan> And please do not act otherwise, because then you will be banned from this channel as well. *most likely*
<Chris_Swift> lol, followed all of them
<Chris_Swift> the rules that is
<K-Ryan> What were you banned for?
<Chris_Swift> Talking about sex
<LjL> an appropriate channel to discuss this kind of issues is #ubuntu-ops. in here, this is quite offtopic.
<K-Ryan> That's an offtopic topic.
<K-Ryan> That's why they banned you...
<Chris_Swift> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ There's no Off-Topic rule on there
<K-Ryan> Not to mention these are channels that are availible to those who that would be considered inappropriate to.
<K-Ryan> It's an unspoken rule, that's enforced.
<Chris_Swift> ok then...
<LjL> Chris_Swift, you were given a link to the guidelines, don't pretend you didn't see it
<K-Ryan> Ubuntu chat in the #Ubuntu channe;
<K-Ryan> *channel
<K-Ryan> If you weren't talking about Ubuntu, you should of been in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> anyway, now you know that talking about bans is offtopic in here, so please bring this to -ops or drop it.
<K-Ryan> Now let's leave it at that.
<HarleyQuine> hi there everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me with a bluetooth problem
<K-Ryan> Sorry LjL =P
<K-Ryan> HarleyQuine: shoot and I'm sure someone if not multiple people will try.
<HarleyQuine> alrighty, well the thing is that my bluetooth usb only worked on windows with bluesoleil software and I'm wondering whether I can get it working on ubuntu
<HarleyQuine> or whether I should buy another adapter
<sayers> .JNLP's do not work that well with Konquerer
<Chris_Swift> Have you checked the manufacturers website?
<K-Ryan> There are bluetooth programs on Linux specifically Kubuntu
<HarleyQuine> yep can't see any bluesoleil for linux but I thought someone may have developed an alternative but haven't found one so far
<K-Ryan> You may not need that specific program.
<K-Ryan> Have you tried any of the bluetooth programs availble?
<HarleyQuine> yep I installed a file sharing bluetooth proggie but it didn't do anything for me
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<K-Ryan> Been there?
<HarleyQuine> nope I haven't, I'm brand spanking new to ubuntu just yesterday actually
<K-Ryan> Ah, welcome to the other side.
<kilrae> which side?
<K-Ryan> Then check that link out, I don't have bluetooth stuff so I don't know how good that is but most of the help files are.
<HarleyQuine> thankye am having fun :) got my wireless card working last night
<K-Ryan> The Linux side
<K-Ryan> Mac, Windows, etc.
<kilrae> ah, that side
<kilrae> like a house of mirrors over here
<HarleyQuine> will check out that link ubotu thanks, the link opened my html editor :) many probs to sort out
<K-Ryan> copy and paste it into your browser =P
<HarleyQuine> I did that already :P
<K-Ryan> Alright then, good luck with this.
<K-Ryan> *inexperienced with bluetooth*
<HarleyQuine> thanks, think I need all the help I can get
<K-Ryan> Well there's plenty in here, just might take a little bit at times.
<Chris_Swift> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Chris_Swift> <Capou> la 7.10 est stable ? - So is there a 7.10 version? 0.o
<K-Ryan> Herdy
<Chris_Swift> Herdy?
<K-Ryan> Umm
<K-Ryan> Don't ask why I thought that
<K-Ryan> It's...
<Chris_Swift> So what about 7.10?
<K-Ryan> Gutsy something
<LjL> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<K-Ryan> gutsy gibbon
<K-Ryan> Why did I think Herdy, where did I hear that?
<Fahuadai> where can i find the distro upgrade tool for 6.10 to 7.04. the adept updater shows me the change log after updating my packages, i click "finish" to aparently start the upgrade, but nothing happens
<Chris_Swift> I only just downloaded Fiesty! Got it recently though
<LjL> K-Ryan: feisty alpha CDs were called herds
<K-Ryan> Ah
<K-Ryan> That would do it
<zorglu_> q. i would like to open a given window (e.g. konsole/xterm) on a particular 'workspace', is there any command line option for that ? something similar to -geometry
<lupul> can anyone tell please the packages i have to install in order to be able to install nvidia driver for g force mx 440?
<K-Ryan> !nvidia | lupul
<ubotu> lupul: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupul> i already tried that
<lupul> useless
<K-Ryan> You sure?
<lupul> yep
<lupul> i did 3 times ago
<lupul> but now i just can't do it
<K-Ryan> What version of Kubuntu are you on?
<lupul> feisty
<lupul> does it matter that this time i made it on reiser in stead of ext3?
<lupul> dont think so
<K-Ryan> No experience with reiser so I couldn't honestly say.
<lupul> ok
<zorglu_> no relation between the fs and the graphic driver
<K-Ryan> you got the package nvidia-glx?
<lupul> legacy
<lupul> but before i installed the driver from nvidia
<K-Ryan> Do you need the legacy version?
<lupul> the .run package
<lupul> yes
<K-Ryan> According to the help file
<K-Ryan> No, you don't
<lupul> glx doesn't work
<lupul> only legacy
<Chris_Swift> Anyone here knows how to apply a Beryl theme?
<K-Ryan> Err, no I lied, read that wrong.
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> Chris_Swift #ubuntu-effects
<K-Ryan> One sec lupul I'm searching for ya'
<lupul> ok
<lupul> thanks
<K-Ryan> Np
<K-Ryan> lupul open up your terminal and throw in lspci | grep -i nvidia
<lupul> ok
<lupul> then?
<K-Ryan> Sorry, what did it say?
<lupul> look above
<K-Ryan> Hmm?
<lupul> i have to restart
<HarleyQuine> I love ubuntu.. the bluetooth was all working fine.. I just didn't know how to use it :D
<K-Ryan> So it works?
<minty> hey
<K-Ryan> Hi there minty
<HarleyQuine> yup, I followed the terminal instructions on that webpage and saw that it already found my phone so it was working
<minty> can sum1 tell me how to mount my windows directory
<K-Ryan> Ah, there you go. If you need anything else feel free to ask.
<K-Ryan> minty by default it should automatically be mounted.
<HarleyQuine> thanks :) no doubt I'll have a zillion more questions later on
<K-Ryan> HarleyQuine we all did, I know I sure did. I still do sometimes...
<HarleyQuine> oh wait that's another one I have to ask, my windows partition can't be mounted
<minty> it isnt thought
<minty> though*
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> Not showing up in /media, hmm.
<minty> my m8 mounted my last 1
<minty> but need 2 mount this 1
<K-Ryan> There's a command for it, but I'm not sure of it. Let's try this...
<K-Ryan> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<K-Ryan> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<K-Ryan> Ah, there we go
<HarleyQuine> inaccessable
<K-Ryan> Works for me
<K-Ryan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<jwideman> Trying to turn on the print server in system settings (feisty) and it asks for a username/password. However, my username/password doesn't work.
<HarleyQuine> could it be that there's no free space left in that other partition?
<jwideman> Trying to configure, I should say
<K-Ryan> It would still show it Harley.
<HarleyQuine> oh sorry.. yes it shows it, but when I click enable it says 'inaccessable'
<K-Ryan> OH!
<K-Ryan> Is it NTFS?
<HarleyQuine> emmmm lol no virtual fat is says here
<K-Ryan> NTFS partitions aren't compatible with linux.
<HarleyQuine> it's windows xp
<K-Ryan> Virtual FAT?
<HarleyQuine> yup it says windows vfat
<K-Ryan> I'm pretty sure FAT and FAT32 file systems are compatible.
<K-Ryan> I've never heard of a virtual one though.
<K-Ryan> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<K-Ryan> Hmm, I'll take a look.
<jwideman> xp uses vfat - it's basicalrly fat32 i think
<HarleyQuine> aye, cos I didn't change the file system to ntfs
<K-Ryan> Yeah it says its Fat32 but the Linux type is vfat
<K-Ryan> So, can you look around in it at all?
<K-Ryan> View the files, etc.
<HarleyQuine> nope nothing, it won't mount at all
<lupul> back
<lupul> anything for me?
<HarleyQuine> not that I really need to get in there.. but itd be nice to transfer my old files
<K-Ryan> Then where were you trying to open it HarleyQuine?
<K-Ryan> Sorry lupul not really.
<lupul> ok
<lupul> thanks anyway
<K-Ryan> All I can recommend is asking around here and maybe run through the help file again.
<jwideman> Trying to configure  the print server in system settings (feisty) and it asks for a username/password. However, my username/password doesn't work. What's going on?
<HarleyQuine> places > computer, and the status in discs manager says inaccessable
<HarleyQuine> I also tried mounting it from the terminal
<K-Ryan> But to no avail?
<HarleyQuine> nope
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<jwideman> You using dual boot, Harley?
<HarleyQuine> it does say in disks manager 'no free space left' so I thought maybe that might do something, yes dual boot
<K-Ryan> I use one, so it's not that.
<jwideman> can you boot into windows?
<HarleyQuine> yup, if I must ;)
<K-Ryan> You already caught on =)
<jwideman> is it a large drive in an older computer?
<HarleyQuine> nope 60gig in a new laptop
<K-Ryan> I'll be back in a few minutes. Good luck with this Harley.
<HarleyQuine> thanks :)
<jwideman> what laptop is it?
<HarleyQuine> I dunno if this makes any difference but in disks manager the access point for that partition is none but when I go to see it only has the linux filesystem
<HarleyQuine> acer aspire
<jwideman> i was thinking it might be the laptop doing something weird with the drive, but that seems unlikely
<tuco> premier?
<HarleyQuine> yah, I did clear out all the weird acer partitions and did a fresh install when I first got the thing
<jwideman> Trying to configure  the print server in system settings (feisty) and it asks for a username/password. However, my username/password doesn't work. What's going on?
<HarleyQuine> I like all my space to be somewhere I can see them
<tuco> or else really. I need to install ati drivers and configure them for my laptop please>
<jwideman> the acer partitions are for system restore afaik
<tuco> ati x1400-resolution 1280x800
<HarleyQuine> yah but I do my own backups anyway so I don't bother with all that new-fangled nonsense :D
* jwideman nods.
<Fahuadai> i have an acer. i deleted my system restore partition when i installed ubuntu. not had any problems
<alphonse> salut
<jwideman> i've never used system restore  - nothing like restoring a virus to ruin your day
<alphonse> bonjour
<alphonse> y a des francais?
<HarleyQuine> I've never managed to even catch a computer virus
<tuco> If you need help Alphnonse it's gonna be in English I am afraid
<HarleyQuine> I wonder whether that's cos I'm so boring, or whether my virus proggie is so rubbish
<kivi> guys i have a problem!...
<kivi> i have ubuntu feisty, and i want to install new themes...
<bunchy> bonjour
<kivi> but when i donwload them
<kivi> it says unknow format
<kivi> they have *theme extension...
<kivi> how do a fix this?
<jwideman> Where did you get them, Kiwi?
<bunchy> ok
<tuco> In the meantime I need help for my ATi drivers folks.
<kivi> on gnome look
<kivi> :)
<kivi> i have downloaded the MAC OS X theme
<bunchy> lol
<kivi> so... this is strange
<bunchy> pas de francais?
<kivi> anyone can help?
* bunchy p
<Fahuadai> did someone say mac? :O :P
<kivi> :)))
<TheDebugger> bunchy: Essais #ubuntu-fr
<kivi> well... its just a theme i want to install
<Fahuadai> hehe. each to his own bud.
<bunchy> non
<bunchy> moi j ai kubuntu
<bunchy> pas ,ubuntu
<TheDebugger> bunchy: On s'en fou..
<TheDebugger> bunchy: C'est quoi le prob alors?
<bunchy> mais
<bunchy> ta meer toi
<bunchy> encule
<jwideman> Trying to configure  the print server in system settings (feisty) and it asks for a username/password. However, my username/password doesn't work. What's going on?
<bunchy> pj tu gaze?
<tuco> No swearing here please bunchy!
<bunchy> koi toi pedal
<TheDebugger> bunchy: Va voir ta maman, elle t'appelle mon petit bebe
<etrange> chut bunchy
<lupul> !nvidia
<TheDebugger> bunchy: Tu veux un ti-bec?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bunchy> parle bien
<tuco> Ati drivers anyone please?
<bunchy> aprs je parlerai bien
<etrange> bunchy tu veut un ptit cours d'informatik ?
<bunchy> non
<Fahuadai> kivi: where'd you download the theme from? kde-look ?
<bunchy> j suis la juste pour
<bunchy> comme sa
<TheDebugger> etrange: C'est plus un cours de savoir-vivre qu'il aurait besoin
<kivi> from here
<kivi> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<kivi> f
<bunchy> ta besoin d aide toi?
<kivi> :)
<bunchy> j suis la si tu veu
<bunchy> ah
<TheDebugger> bunchy: Si tu te sens riche, tu pourrais me donner de l'argent
<bunchy> tu arrive pas a lire les dvd c sa?
<Fahuadai> .rc file extension?
<bunchy> vous avez 1 probleme?
<kivi> no
<jwideman> wouldn't it be more useful to ask in #ubuntu?
<bunchy> j suis nouveau ici
<kivi> .theme file extension
<kivi> :)
<bunchy> acueulle moi avec du respect
<tuco> alors mets la en veilleuse et apprend sac a merde tu nous saoules!
<TheDebugger> bunchy: C'est ce qu'on a fait, on t'a demander le probleme que tu as.. et tu nous a presque envoyer promener
<bunchy> ba desole alor
<bunchy> j ai mal compri
<etrange> bunchy tu insulte pas les gens et tu apprend le francais
<bunchy> j ai di desole
<tuco> c'est clair
<bunchy> ^^
<etrange> je m'en fout moi jte dis juste ce qui cloche
<bunchy> lol
<bunchy> ok
<andre_moraes> problems to make java work on Kubuntu 6.01
<tuco> etrange/debugger?
<andre_moraes> someone could help
<etrange> tuco ?
<bunchy> y a pas mal d etrange ici
<bunchy> sa parle de toute les langue
<tuco> j'ai besoin d'aide pour installer mes pilotes ATI et les configurer!
<bunchy> c marent
<TheDebugger> bunchy: En principe, c'est un salon anglais :P
<bunchy> ah
<bunchy> ok
<TheDebugger> #kubuntu-fr serait le salon francais
<etrange> bunchy je te donne le sallon francais si tu est sage
<etrange> arg
<bunchy> pk vous y eteb pas?
* etrange shot TheDebugger
<tuco> parce qe'on est bien la tu vois!
<bunchy> pk vous ete la si il y a 1 francais?
<bunchy> moi aussi
<tuco> je crois qu'on a notre champion du monde la!
<bunchy> lol
<bunchy> j reste ici
<bunchy> c tout
<TheDebugger> bunchy: parce qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de monde.. et comme je comprends l'anglais aussi
<tuco> etrange/bebugger? Ati rien :-)?
<bunchy> ah ok
<bunchy> c koi le site?
<bunchy> j vais allez voir
<etrange> tuco wich distrib ?
<tuco> Kubuntu KDE
<etrange> wich one the last fiesty ?
<tuco> Yes
<bunchy> merci
<etrange> like that
<bunchy> bon a +
<tuco> la porte en sortant stp!
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<etrange> I do not remember but it was realy easy
<etrange> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuco> I did it just one hour ago and it was ago until I decided to choose fglrx!
<etrange> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/ati
<etrange> Sous Kubuntu "Menu K" > "Rglage du systme" > "Monitor & display" > [Onglet Matriel]  > [bouton "Configurer"] 
<tuco> Ok let me install the drivers first
<kadaffe> a
<kadaffe> hello
<tuco> what is the nest step once I installed the drivers?
<tuco> next sorry
<tuco> ok drivers installed.
<tuco> What do I need to do now?
<cucaracha> hola a todos... Alguien sabe como capturar con una placa ENLTV?
<ubuntu> hi
<tuco> please guys...:-(
<Kr4t05> K3b is giving me some hairy issues with my new DVD-RW drive.
<vecina> cn anyone offer me any explanation whatsoever as to why i have to aptitude reinstall dbus, hal and pal every time i log in in order to automount drives and play 3d graphics without a crash?
<gonzalo> hola como tamos
<Kr4t05> I have a brand new Lite-On DVD+/-RW drive that I just added to my computer... I'm trying to burn a new DVD backup of my music collection, and I can't get it to detect the DVD in the drive. When I go the the Settings dialog, the device shows up, but it doesn't want to see the DVD.
<Kr4t05> Any help?
<Kr4t05> I'm using K3b, of course.
<Kr4t05> DMA enabled, etc.
<strabes> a shot in the dark, but have you run k3b as root?
<Lectus> Hello
<Kr4t05> strabes: No, but it could be worth a shot.
<Lectus> I just installed kubuntu. I'm trying to play mp3 files with Amarok (default player), but it isn't playing the files.
<Kr4t05> !mp3 > Lectus
<strabes> you generally have to run CD burning applications as root if you want to actually burn a CD
<Kr4t05> strabes: I gave me a popup saying that using root is a no-no.
<strabes> Lectus: http://strabes.wordpress.com/2007/04/01/get-mp3-support-for-amarok-in-kubuntu-linux/
<Kr4t05> It*
<strabes> Kr4t05: use "kdesu" instead of "sudo"
<Kr4t05> strabes: Did that.
<reya276> hello
<Daisuke_Ido> strabes: false information
<strabes> did it jsut tell you it was a no no or did it actually not let you
<strabes> Daisuke_Ido: what?
<Daisuke_Ido> you do NOT have to run a cd burning program as root to burn a cd.
<reya276> can anyone help get Beryl to stop crashing Ubuntu 7.04
<strabes> Daisuke_Ido: I have always had to. How do you do it?
<tuco> Please guys I really need to get the ATI stuff done please!
<Kr4t05> strabes: I was about to say, I've burnt tons of CD-RW with my last burner as root.
<Daisuke_Ido> strabes: i launch it :)
<Kr4t05> as !root&
<Daisuke_Ido> it just works
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using k3b from the repos?
<strabes> Daisuke_Ido: doesn't for me. oh well.
<strabes> Daisuke_Ido: yeah the one that comes with kubuntu 7.04
<Daisuke_Ido> that's weird
<strabes> w/e
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: Well, do you have any idea why my new burner would be all silly?
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: Perhaps I need a package like libdvdwrite?
<tuco> NO ATI gurus here tonight?
<Daisuke_Ido> Kr4t05: just a garden-variety dvd-r/+r?
<Kr4t05> Lite-On
<Kr4t05> Yeah.
<Kr4t05> DVD+/-RW
<Daisuke_Ido> tuco: best piece of advice you'll get from anyone talking about ATI.  if you use linux, don't use ATI.
<Daisuke_Ido> Kr4t05: was referring to the disc, actually :)
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: That too. Maxell 4.7GB DVD-RW
<tuco> Well it's a laptop mate so I have to deal with it.
<Daisuke_Ido> tuco: ooh >_<
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm sorry
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: Mounts fine.
<Kr4t05> tuco: You
<pascal> is there any way I can do adhoc wifi in Kubuntu?
<Kr4t05> tuco: Looks like you need to right a friendly letter to ATI.
<tuco> I just installed the drivers...I need to configure xorg and all
<Daisuke_Ido> do standard dvd-r's work at all?
<tuco> Well next time it is nvidia for me...for sure
<Daisuke_Ido> or even cd-r's for that matter
<Daisuke_Ido> ati's promising to fix their open source drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> take that back
<Daisuke_Ido> ati's promising to fix their DRIVERS.
<Daisuke_Ido> they'll never open them
<tuco> Some people helped me in the past, I just need to configure xorg so 1280x800 works properly
<Daisuke_Ido> add those resolutions to the proper screen section?
<strabes> tuco: first thing to try is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: It detects CD-RW
<tuco> after drivers install?
<strabes> Daisuke_Ido: fglrx will never be open, but did you say they're going to "fix" them? Meaning add composite support?
<strabes> tuco: yes
<tuco> ok
<strabes> Daisuke_Ido: where did you read that? i must know
<tuco> done
<tuco> what else strabes?
<Kr4t05> tuco: Restart X
<strabes> tuco: now restart your X server with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<strabes> tuco: or ctrl+alt+backspace
<Kr4t05> tuco: CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACe
<Kr4t05> :)
<tuco> hold on I have this:
<strabes> or if you're using KDE replace gdm with kdm
<strabes> flood coming
<strabes> wait for it....
<Daisuke_Ido> strabes: it was the speaker for ATI at red hat summit
<strabes> Daisuke_Ido: snap. i'll have to look that up.
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20250/
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: This is "good" news... But, I'll believe it when I see results. :P
<strabes> ya rly
<Kr4t05> I've never really liked ATI, TBH
<Daisuke_Ido> Kr4t05: same here, they promise this from time to time
<Daisuke_Ido> i've been an nvidia fan since my beloved TNT2 was current
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: They sound like another company we know of. :P
<tuco> So what do I need to do then?
<Kr4t05> Making promises and saying "Oops, something
<Kr4t05> has come up.
<Kr4t05> "*
<Kr4t05> ><
<Kr4t05> Darn enter key.
<strabes> Kr4t05: somehow I don't doubt that will happen
<Kr4t05> buffer underrun error... ><
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, they promise the moon and then say "oh, crap, we can't deliver winfs!"
<strabes> tuco: it's "xserver-xorg" not "xserver-xor"
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: This isn't good..."
<strabes> tuco: you forgot the "g"
<tuco> damn me sorry
<strabes> lol
<tuco> ahhhhhhhhhh ok
<tuco> and now?
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<tuco> I look for fglrx right?
<strabes> tuco: only if you have an ATI card that doesn't support the radeon driver
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: Would it be at all likely that I would need to re-install for a proper detection of this thing?
<tuco> HUh!
<Daisuke_Ido> Kr4t05: i wouldn't think so
<strabes> tuco: do you have an ati card?
<tuco> I have installed the drivers...yes I do!
<tuco> x1400
<Daisuke_Ido> buffer underrun...
<tuco> mobility
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not pleasant
<strabes> tuco: that's the exact same card as I have. Have you installed  fglrx yet? That's ati's proprietary driver. it's the only one that works with our cards.
<tuco> All I did so far Strabes is to download and install fglrx from adept
<Daisuke_Ido> uh-oh
<strabes> tuco: follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2Fati
<strabes> tuco: then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Daisuke_Ido> i just watched the intro to the atlantis season finale.  be back in 38 minutes (i know that's off topic, but...  replicators!)
<tuco> I followed it earlier and this is where things messed up!
<strabes> tuco: I know. you have to run the dpkg-reconfigure thing
<strabes> tuco: it's a bug with feisty
<tuco> Nice!
<strabes> ubuntu needs to drop this "no proprietary software" thing
<LjL> err...
<tuco> so fglrx installed...and what?
<tuco> and just that: select "ATI accelerated graphics driver"
<strabes> tuco: if running the dpkg-reconfigure command doesn't fix your problem, switch to a virtual terminal using ctrl+alt+f2 and run it again. this time select "ati" as your video driver. that way you'll at least be able to get into X, albeit with a bad resolution
<tuco> honestly mate I am lost now
<tuco> You have the same card...can you just guide me here to configure the thing?
<strabes> tuco: did you install fglrx yet
<tuco> yes
<strabes> open a terminal and run this command
<strabes> just copy and paste it in there
<strabes> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo depmod -a && sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<K`zan> Got a problem with a handicapped friend I just got to use firefox, under mozilla (and about anywhere else) she could hightlight something using the left button and paste it elsewhere using the middle button, that isn't working in firefox.  Any suggestions most appreciated!  TMIA!
<dac_> jisao,hi
<K`zan> google has been less than helpful trying to figure this out...
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20251/
<strabes> tuco: excellent. you're using KDE right?
<dac_> jisao, how do you #kubuntu-offtopic
<K`zan> First and third buttons work, but with her handicap that is very VERY difficult :-(.
<tuco> yes sir
<strabes> tuco: Now run this command to open your xorg.conf in a text editor: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aldin> hi how can i take screenshot of movie, al i have is black windows if i screenshot it?
<tuco> done
<strabes> tuco: now add these lines to the bottom of it and save and close it:
<dac_> never mind
<strabes> tuco:
<strabes> Section "Extensions"
<strabes>         Option      "Composite" "0"
<strabes> EndSection
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: I'm searching the forums for a fix, right now...
<Kr4t05> along with google.com/linux
<aldin> i tried vlc kaffeine mplayer same... i take screenshot all other is captured but the movie not it is blank/black
<tuco> done
<premier_> can I have grub boot operating systems (ie windows) from hard drives other than the primary hard drive?
<tuco> Strabes?
<strabes> tuco: what
<tuco> what else mate?
<tuco> I saved it ansd closed it
<strabes> tuco: ok now run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<strabes> tuco: choose the defaults except for the video driver part. select fglrx for that. and make sure you select the correct resolution also.
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20256/
<strabes> tuco: restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace. if it breaks, run the dpkg-reconfigure command and then when you're done run 'startx" you might want to write those down
<kim> zomg
<tuco> hold on..if it breaks what do I do Strabes?
<strabes> tuco: i just told you
<Kr4t05> What's the typical filesystem type for a DVD? iso**** or something?
<tuco> but where mate...
<strabes> switch to a virtual terminal with ctrl+alt+f2
<tuco> ok
<tuco> if I can launch Kubuntu where do I go?
<tuco> like before...
<drkns> hello
<tuco> virtual terminal is that right?
<tuco> can't launch sorry
<drkns> i need help
<Lennings> Hm, i just found this IRC thing in the kmenu... Just started using kubuntu 7.04 festy, and i was woundering if anybody know a good capture program? Im using beryl and ive realy configured it right... And i would like to upload the video on youtube :P
<drkns> i set up my wireless card with ndiswrapper
<drkns> its a bcm43xx card
<drkns> it light up when i modprobe ndiswrapper
<Kr4t05> Lennings: xvidcap, perhaps
<drkns> and scanns and finds my AP as well but i cannot register to AP
<Lennings> thx, recordmydesktop is not working very well for me..
<drkns> any help??
<Unix_Jihad> ive never found any of the linux screen recorders very good, unfortunately
<Lennings> What is this channel for anyway? i dont wanna talk about something... Thats not allowed
<Lectus> How can I update my kubuntu 6.06 to the latest?
<Tailsfan> Hello, Is there a way to boot the Kubuntu CD Faster?
<strabes> Lennings: that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for :)
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: I figured it out.
<Lennings> phew :P
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: My DVD-RW wasn't big enough for my project. :P
<Lennings> Well, first i just wanna tell everybody how much i love kubuntu... and beryl :P
<drkns> bye all
<Tailsfan> Cool Lennings, now if only Kubuntu can load for me
<Lennings> I must sound kinda cheezy
<Tailsfan> You're Not
* Tailsfan is a KDE and Ubuntu Family Fan
<Lennings> tailsfan: sup with your kde?
<strabes> Lectus: get a feisty sources.list and update and dist-upgrade
<Lennings> kubuntu
<Tailsfan> No, It's teh disk, I was wondering if I make it load faster
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: It works! :) Thanks for the help.
<Lennings> ah
<Tailsfan> and it's one of teh Shipit Disks, just got it today
<Lennings> I love kubuntu but its hard to learn and understand on your own. : / Im only 14 and i dont understand english that well :P
<Lennings> Anyone know overkordbaever?
<Tailsfan> No I Don't
<Lennings> he gave me this kubuntu cd, but he wont help me understand
<pitecantropus> you can try to find kubuntu in your language
<CalZing> anyone have any recommendations regarding sound cards... I want to have a sound card that works really good with alsa, jack, sdl and mor
<Lennings> Swedish? the translation sucks :S
<pitecantropus> but it`s a starting point :)
<Lennings> Hm
<xst> As far as I can see there doesn't seem to be much bug fixing activity by the Ubuntu Audio Team. Most bug have few or no comments from developers. Is all audio bug fixing in Feisty stalled?
<pitecantropus> what means overkordbaever?
<Lennings> Hehe
<dac_> sound doesn't work onthis box
<Lennings> Em, thats when a car... drives over a bever!
<Lennings> adept cant find any xvidcap : /
<Lennings> apt-get?
<nixternal> CalZing: soundblaster cards pretty much work with everything and anything you throw at them
<CalZing> what sound cards do you have? I would like to know a good sound card to purchase because my current onboard sound is not very well supported, plus I want a MIDI port
<Lennings> d2?
<CalZing> i have a soundblaster audigy ls now and the input (mic/line) is not available in the mixer
<Lennings> Anyone use recordmydesktop?
<CalZing> but is there any particular manifacturer that is known to have good linux support?
<Lennings> I cant get the sound working
<crimsun> CalZing: make sure it's actually available.  Does amixer show capture elements?
<Lennings> When i try to capture my desktop with sound... RecordMyDesktop says: Could not open/configure sound card... and when i open the options there is a DEVISE:_______ What goes there?
<CalZing> the thing is I will buy a new sound card anyway... There are some good features that are not supported in the CA0106 driver like digital input and more
<Lennings> Devise? is that kmix? or my soundcard :S
<CalZing> I've used ubuntu for a while and I would like to start making music with muse and rosegarden, so that's why i would appreciate a good hardware advice
<Lennings> ..
<Lennings> Anyone know how to reinstall kopete? And reset all settings? ive realy fuckt it up :P
<Lennings> X
<Lennings> :P
<TheDebugger> Lennings: Try to delete the "kopete" folder in ~/.kde/share/apps/
<TheDebugger> Lennings: It should "reset" the settings
<Lennings> Hmm, sounds like what i did to cedega, and cedega is fuckt.
<TheDebugger> Lennings: The folders in your home.. you can delete them all if you want.. it won't kill the system
<Lennings> Okeu
<Lennings> i can only find kopete-history
<Lennings> i destroyd the kopete-history file and reinstalled kopete :P
<ubuntu> where is everyone today?
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm back
<Daisuke_Ido> one word: whoa.
<Lennings> Tenacious D!
<InteSnelHest> Bah! how do i erese all the kopete settings?
<aro> You want to go back to default?
<InteSnelHest> i want all configurations and all my contacts delited
<InteSnelHest> Kopete is fuckt, i cant use it nomore :P
<compilerwriter> I need a little help with ssh and pgp keys.  I had my machine set up to allow only a pgp key to be used to login over the internet to my machine via pgp and now I can't remember how I did it or where to find the instructions I followed.
<ubuntu> delete /home/ubuntu/.kde/share/apps/kopete/
<InteSnelHest> done
<InteSnelHest> and ive reinstalled kopete too
<InteSnelHest> How do i find other channels to chat in?
<alexis> bonsoir
<CalZing> anyone have good soundcard recommendations?
<TheDebugger> Alexis: Bonsoir
<Alexis> with k3b, i have reading problem when i try to backup a dvd-r to another dvd-r
<Alexis> hdparm seem be activated
<Alexis> and i dont have probleme to play dvd
<Alexis> prob in my fstab?
<InteSnelHest> my soundcard is... Hmm, ati abi ATA something :P
<InteSnelHest> its good :P
#kubuntu 2007-05-11
<HungryBeerBelly> kde
<mmHg> ??
<Alexis> im on kubuntu 7.04..
<HungryBeerBelly> i am on windows
<mmHg> I am on kubuntu
<mmHg> procrastinating and avoiding studying for finals :)
<HungryBeerBelly> done with finals and school
<HungryBeerBelly> now into collecting money :D
<Alexis> no idea about my dvd reading problem with k3b?
<mmHg> one more semester and I'll finally get paid to work, instead of the other way 'round.
<mmHg> sorry Alexis - didn't see the question
<mmHg> would you ask again pls?
<alexis_> and i dont have probleme to play dvd (to watch video)
<alexis_> prob in my fstab?
<mmHg> sorry alexis - looks like you got d/c'd for the first half of your question
<mmHg> are you saying you can't read DVD's in K3B at all, but you can play DVDs with other apps just fine?
<alexis_> right
<mmHg> what version of kubuntu are you running?
<alexis_> i can read it with k3b but i have a "reading error"
<alexis_> kubuntu 7.04
<cWolfe> alexis
<cWolfe> never mind
<The_Un-Named> hello all, I got a question with multiple desktops, lets say I have a "macro" program that can move the mouse, if I run it on desktop 2, and switch to desktop 1, will it still move my mouse on desktop 1?
<alexis_> i have this prob with a dvd-r
<mmHg> Why are you trying to open a written DVD-R in K3B?
<mmHg> I doubt it's your fstab if it's recognizing the drive and plays the dvd in other apps
<alexis_> to make a copy
<mmHg> ahh....probably an encoding issue then.  Not entirely sure how K3B handles dvdcss
<alexis_> hdparm?
<mmHg> check your dependencies - libdvdread/libdvdcss/xvid or divx
<Lectus> Hello! I'm running kubuntu 6.06. What's the shortest path to upgrade to latest version?
<mmHg> I always advise a clean install - seem to get less errors that way, and if your /home directory is on it's own partition, most of your data should be safe
<mmHg> otherwise I believe there are instructions on the kubuntu forums
<Admiral_Chicago> !update | Lectus
<ubotu> Lectus: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<alexis_> yep..
<alexis_> i'll try :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Lectus: use a feisty CD to install would be the fastest way...
<alexis_> thanx
<strabes> Lectus: you can get a feisty sources.list, aptitude update, and then aptitude dist-upgrade
<Lectus> I don't have a virgin CD right now to burn the new ISO. I think I'll do the internet update. It's a clean installation, I don't have any data to lose. Later I'll download the ISO.
<strabes> Lectus: yeah, you might as well try
<strabes> Lectus: you can get a fresh sources.list here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<naught101> I seem to have turned off my volume notifier - when I press the up/down/mute buttons on my computer, the kubuntu volume thing doesn show up any more. anyone know why that might be, and how I mihgt fix it?
<mmHg> is kmix running?
<strabes> naught101: you can configure global shortcuts for kmix inside the kmix mixer window
<Lectus> are that ubuntu instructions valid to kubuntu too?
<strabes> Lectus: the ones I gave you? yes, (k,x)ubuntu software is all in the same repositories
<Lectus> it says I must type the command gksu "update-manager -c"
<Lectus> but it does nothing
<vellakd> I have a problem with mounting the windows partition via the terminal. Can anyone help?
<strabes> vellakd: what's your problem?
<mmHg> Lectus:  try kdesu instead of gksu
<vellakd> let me get the error again...
<strabes> mmHg: no there's no "update-manager" in kde
<naught101> strabes: it doesn't seem to want to let me input the volume buttons, or the Fn+XX buttons
<Lectus> that's why I asked if ubuntu instructions where valid for kubuntu
<naught101> know why that might be?
<mmHg> strabes:  lol missed that part - oops
<vellakd> oh...
<strabes> Lectus: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources#editfile
<vellakd> it worked this time...
<vellakd> sorry for bothering you...
<strabes> vellakd: here's the line i have in my /etc/fstab for my windows partition for your information:
<strabes>  /dev/sda1       /media/windows  ntfs-3g defaults        0       0
<vellakd> well, this one was fat32, not ntfs.
<strabes> vellakd: then replace "ntfs-3g" with "vfat"
<vellakd> yeah.
<vellakd> I got it to work
<strabes> naught101: your function keys aren't working?
<strabes> naught101: I can't help you with that sorry. try searching ubuntuforums.org. I've seen similar problems
<vellakd> with sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/ -t vfat -o umask=0000
<naught101> strabes: the volume buttons DO change the volume, but the kmix thing doesn't show, cause the kmix global shortcuts aren't working
<naught101> no worries
<tmbg_> dammit. danshtr & loceur are gone. was going to bounce some ideas off of them for my problem.
<strabes> naught101: then run kmix, open the mixer, and set the global shortcuts....
<tmbg_> I think I'm just going to make the customer buy a new router card or router though. would simplify stuff a lot
<naught101> strabes: kmix it open, but I can't set the shortcuts. it will accept some keys, but not the x86volup and down keys
<strabes> naught101: sorry, I can't help you with that =\ do you have an obscure keyboard or something?
<naught101> dell d410. it used to work, now it doesn't...
<Nai1z> hey all, any idea why my screen is fading to black after a while? screensavers off so is power saving :/
<ejupin> nailz: same thing happened to me.. the problem just went away after a couple of reboots... weird..
<Nai1z> driving me nuts ejupin, weird
<ejupin> nailz: i know, it was very annoying.. i wish i had an answer for you, but my problem just disappeared.
<Nai1z> ok cheers m8
<Lectus> still can't upgrade =\
<Lectus> it seems I'll have to download the ISO and install again
<naught101> Lectus: why?
<Lectus> Can't get it to update. Or maybe I'm doing something wrong
<naught101> have you tried using aptitude?
<naught101> update from what to what?
<Lectus> yes... but I'm linux new user... don't know the right commands
<naught101> ok, I can help
<naught101> but what are you trying to upgrade?
<Lectus> I want to update from kubuntu 6.06 to the most recent version
<Daisuke_Ido> Lectus: little secret.  "oops, i screwed up, i have to reinstall" is the windows way
<spazzed> hi, new to kubuntu... having issues with laptop resolution...  help!
<Daisuke_Ido> Lectus: you have to upgrade to edgy first, then to feisty
<naught101> ok. so you first need to get a new sources.list
<naught101> oh, yeah, shit.
<Daisuke_Ido> and this is where the exception to the little secret comes in.
<naught101> go to http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<spazzed> laptop is stuck with 1024x768 and it should be 1280x768.... needless to say, it looks crappy
<naught101> and select edgy, your system type, and your coutry
<Daisuke_Ido> spazzed: what's your video chipset?
<Lectus> ok... what I do with the new sources.list?
<naught101> you got it?
<naught101> so. go into a console
<dogatemycomputer> i installed ubuntu on my girlfriend's PC last night.  For the first 10 minutes she said the special effects looked really cool but then they made her ill and I had to turn them off.
<spazzed> Daisuke_Ido: intel 855
<naught101> type 'sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.dapper'
<Daisuke_Ido> spazzed: that's a nice thing to have.
<spazzed> 256 video ram
<spazzed> i know, just wish it worked
<Daisuke_Ido> spazzed: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<naught101> Lectus: the type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<naught101> and copy the new sources.list you got from the web into that window
<Daisuke_Ido> and when you get to the resolution section, check the proper ones :)
<spazzed> Daisuke_Ido: as su I assume?
<Lectus> I got the new sources.list open in kwrite
<Daisuke_Ido> spazzed: sudo
<naught101> yeah, cool
<ericj2190_> i need help. every time i try to use konversation with ssl i get a "KDE SSL Information" window that won't go away
<Lectus> so, I go to konsole and type: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.dapper
<Lectus> right?
<naught101> yep
<naught101> that is just backing it up. you don't /really/ need to do it, but it's safer.
<Lectus> ok... I've done ls and it created the backup
<Lectus> and now?
<naught101> Lectus: the type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<naught101> then copy the stuff from kwrite into that nano window
<Lectus> ok
<naught101> with shift+insert to paste
<ericj2190_> i need help. every time i try to use konversation with ssl i get a "KDE SSL Information" window that won't go away
<naught101> or use the mouse
<naught101> Lectus: to save, just press ctrl+x, and follow the prompts at the bottom
<naught101> ie. press enter, then y, or something
<david_> nabend
<Lectus> ok
<naught101> done?
<Lectus> yep
<naught101> that was a quick root
<naught101> ok, now type 'sudo aptitude'
<ericj2190_> nobody has any clue?
<naught101> aptitude is pretty cool. it's the command line predecessor to adept and synaptic
<Lectus> ok
<Lectus> it's open
<naught101> once you're in, hit 'u', and it'll update your sources
<ericj2190_> anyone know where i should go for help then?
<Lectus> ok.. it's downloading some packages... i think
<naught101> no, it's downloading the lists of headers from the new sources
<spazzed> diasuke_ido: I tried... but it didn't seem to work...
<spazzed> thanks...
<Lectus> ok... done
<Lectus> there are some update options to browse
<spazzed> idiasuke_ido: it detects my video card properly, but the monitor is another thing... there are no settings for lcd's at least not with my resolution.
<naught101> yep, in the update options, you an scoll around with the keys and 'enter'
<Daisuke_Ido> spazzed: then we do this the old-fashioned way
<Daisuke_Ido> spazzed: in a console: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lectus> so, I choose what? not yet installed packages? or packages that can be updated?
<naught101> or, if you want, just move to the top level of upgradable packages, and select Package>install from the menu up top
<naught101> or just '+'
<naught101> just the updated ones
<naught101> I assume aptitude does a dist-upgrade... I can't remember.
<dogatemycomputer> ericj2190_: I looked around but I can't find anything except instruction on using the window to import  your certificate..
<ericj2190_> !konversation ssl
<Daisuke_Ido> spazzed: let me know when you get this far
<dogatemycomputer> ericj2190_: what does the window say exactly?
<Lectus> so, I go to the top (upgradable packages) and select to upgrade all packages?
<naught101> yep.
<naught101> then press 'g' (for 'go', I assume), to see what will be installed, then 'g' again to install it.
<ericj2190_> it says ""Current Connection Secured with SSL" and has a bunch of information about the certificate
<naught101> it'll take a while.
<ericj2190_> it has a close buttton and a configure button. when i click close it just come back up
<spazzed> diasuke_ido: I am using the live cd right now.. I am waiting for it to install....  give me about 15 minutes.
<ericj2190_> when i pick configure it gives a bunch of ssl settings
<Daisuke_Ido> spazzed: that will be easier :)
<Lectus> can it be done from adept? it seems adept is GUI version of aptitude
<naught101> ericj2190_: have you tried running it as root? maybe your config is stuffed
<naught101> Lectus: yeah, it can
<naught101> pretty much the same, but heaps slower
<naught101> adept is the kde front end for aptitude
<naught101> but aptitude is a bit more powerful
<ericj2190_> root works fine
<Lectus> ok
<naught101> ericj2190_: you could try deleteing you konversation settings in ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation
<Lectus> I hit g and it said it's updating some dependencies
<naught101> or backing them up and removing them, and seeing if that helps
<naught101> yep
<naught101> is it downloading?
<Lectus> yes
<ericj2190_> all that is in that directory is logs
<Lectus> I guess it will take some time to download... I'll take a bath and eat something... I'll be back later
<naught101> that's it then. you'll need to restart to see some of the changes, and you might need to update a couple of times to resolve dependancies, but probably not.
<Lectus> thanks a lot for your help
<naught101> just do the same thing to upgrade to feisty
<naught101> no worries.
<Lectus> ok... thanks
<naught101> ericj2190_: wierd that it works for root then... is the root instance using ssl?
<ericj2190_> naught101: yes
<ericj2190_> i renamed ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc and i am about to try that
<naught101> that's what I meant! heh. sorry
<DaveTheAve> Can someone help me with a GCC link issue? This sould be really easy.
<DaveTheAve> Excuse Me?
<ericj2190_> yay, it works
<ericj2190_> thanks
<DaveTheAve> Please, help me with this GCC link issue.
<animimotus> I have a sed problem, someone can help me please to extract the last term of a chain?
<animimotus> echo "/var/www/directory" | sed '/<something_to_keep_the_last_term>/d'
<dsmith_> hi
<dsmith_> Another switcher...  http://blog.fon.com/en/archive/technology/fon-abandons-microsoft-adopts-ubuntu.html
<Lennings> Hello
<mmHg> hello
<pope1> Hi
<Lennings> Anyone know any good movie editing program for kubuntu 7.04?
<mmHg> cinelerra?
<Lennings> Okey
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: this is a memo from a CEO?
<Lennings> I cant find cinelerra with adept... How do i install it=
<pope1> I've got a question regarding Java.  I'm running Kubuntu 7.04, with Firefox 2.0, and I'm trying to install Java.  According to the Sun website, I only have Java 1.6, but according to everything I can find, I've got the latest version.
<dsmith_> Daisuke_Ido: Ummm... not sure. I sped read the article, but its from whoever runs that site.
<dsmith_> ...thought it was interesting to share
<mmHg> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<Lennings> ty
<pope1> I tried downloading the version for Linux from the website, but it won't install or anything...
<compilerwriter> Anyone have a good bookmark to instructions on how to do ssh in conjunction with pgp?
<mmHg> better yet:  http://cvs.cinelerra.org/
<SilentDis> hello :)
<compilerwriter> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Lennings> wow, looks hard to use :/
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: it is, and while it's pretty cool, it's...  lacking in grammar and such
<dsmith_> i noticed that
<dsmith_> but hey... thats on hem
<dsmith_> *them
<Daisuke_Ido> but hey internal memo, small startup, no big deal
<mmHg> Lennings:  yeah, It's pretty snazzy.  there's probably simpler stuff out there if you just want to fool around though
<Daisuke_Ido> definitely cool to see another company switch
<dsmith_> true...
<dsmith_> my boss misspells all the time..
<dsmith_> lol
<Lennings> My grammar is bad
<Lennings> very bad
<Lennings> Hmm, i need something light... Like cut paste add sound etc
<SilentDis> got a few problems, hoping someone can help me with these.  my old 'puter died.  HDs were fine.  Friend had an extra 'puter sitting around gathering dust, he gave it to me.  dropped my HDs and vid card into it.  Kubuntu 6.10.  Problem points:  sound doesn't work (appears detected, but i can't remember where to enable digital audio output in Kubuntu).  Network doesn't work (appears to be detected as eth1, can't pick up an IP from my router).
<mmHg> Lennings:  how bout this?  http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<spazzed> I am new to kubuntu... what are some issues I should look out for in 7.04?  using it on a laptop...
<Lennings> none
<mmHg> Lennings: or this? http://www.kinodv.org/
<mmHg> Lennings: :)
<SilentDis> spazzed: mostly, HW support for lappies looks REALLY good in 7.04.  problem points are, and will still be, suspend to RAM/Disk.
<Lennings> mmHg: I made this lol video with me overloading smarterchild on msn xD and i wanted to add some sound.
<N6REJ> evening everyone
<spazzed> silentdis... but that was fine in suse 10 with this laptop...
<mmHg> Lennings:  haven't done much video editing myself, but those are the 3 main programs you'll read about :)
<SilentDis> spazzed: also, lappy vid cards are hit and miss.  if you've got an Intel one, you're golden, if it's nVidia, the binary blobs work well.  if it's ATI... well... *sigh*
<SilentDis> spazzed: you should be ok then :)
<spazzed> I like that it detected my atheros wicard right off the bat... nice to not have to install madwifi from scratch
<spazzed> silentdis: I have an intel 855
<Lennings> Get Beryl :P
<SilentDis> spazzed: you got yourself a GREAT laptop then!
<Lennings> I cant find cedega with adept? whats the problem?
<dsmith_> its hiding..
<Lennings> zombie oh my god! where is cedega?!
<spazzed> silentdis: fujitsu lifebook, 5020d... 1g RAM, 80g HD, 256 video memory.. 10.1 widescreen
<SilentDis> Lennings: it's not part of the package system... you have to subscribe and download the deb to install manually.  $5/month.  http://www.transgaming.org/ - alternately, you can pull it for free from the SVN repo there
<Lennings> ah
<mmHg> or better yet - go with bleeding edge WINE :)
<Lennings> I only play diablo 2..
<spazzed> silentdis: only issue is that i am stuck at 1024x768 when the screen is best at 1280x768, so graphics are a little screwed up.
<flake> anyone try the win98 compatibility of wine yet?  wondering if I bought mech 2 it would work
<Lennings> and cedega has been off for about 2 months so its no point installing cedega anyway
<SilentDis> Lennings: if you want to use easy cheasy prepackaged cedega, it's $5/month.  if you don't mind digging into an SVN, cedega is free.
<spazzed> silentdis, have to reboot, brb
<Lennings> Hm okey :P
<SilentDis> spazzed: yep, X has some quirks with odd video sizes.  you'll have to dig into your xorg.conf file manually... and I am unfortunatly not the best to talk to about that
<mmHg> diablo 2 has platinum rating on winedb with version 0.9.34
<dsmith_> cedega looks interesting better then crossover?
<dsmith_> does it use wine?
<mmHg> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=49
<Lennings> ill go with cedega
<Lennings> Em, kino
<SilentDis> Lennings: if you only play Diablo 2, you can probably go with Wine straight and not have an issue..  I believe Diablo 2 was either OpenGL or DirectX7 or lower.
<flake> wine I think tries to mirror the windows api/directx calls, so it is just as fast on linux
<SilentDis> how do you enable digital sound output in Kubuntu 6.10?
<Lennings> ok
<mmHg> so does cedega.  IIRC cedega is a WINE fork that was trying to include proprietary code....
<SilentDis> mmHg: for the most part, yes.  the big 'difference' with cedega is it offers a better DX wrapper (able to do 9.0c without trouble) and DX pixel shaders 2.0.
<Lennings> mmHg: how do i install kino? xD
<SilentDis> mmHg: also, it offers a VERY easy to use install/run interface.
<dsmith_> so cedega is better the crossover?
<dsmith_> I have been able to play halflife but thats it
<mmHg> SilentDis:  always wondered what the big deal was... I use WINE for WoW and the occasional windows app and haven't really had to try Cedega yet
<SilentDis> dsmith_: real tossup there.  they both work well.  I went with cedega because, at the time, it was the better choice.  now, i'm not so sure.
<SilentDis> mmHg: because WoW has a OGL engine, it'll run GREAT in wine :)
<Kr4t05> mmHg: I'll testify on Cedega's behalf.
<flake> can't install fs2004
<flake> :/
<Lennings> i playd d2 hf2 hf1 steam ut2k4 heroes on cedega
<Kr4t05> Lennings: Actually, HL2 works very well in Wine.
<SilentDis> mmHg: the stickers are the games that only work with DirectX, and that's where cedega/crossover come in.  as I said, i like cedega at this point because i'm used to it :)
<Kr4t05> Haven't tried it in Cedega, yet.
<Lennings> mmhg: How do i install kino?
<SilentDis> Lennings: there's a direct port of UT2k4 for linux.  no emulation needed
<Lennings> oh yeah..
<flake> btw quakewars et forums are up  =)
<mmHg> Lennings:  Kino is a package in the kubuntu repos :)
<flake> be sure to post in there for linux support
<Kr4t05> They are saying that UT2K7 may be DX10 only... No OGL... :/
<Lennings> Im not very bright, and this is my first month with linux
<Kr4t05> I'm not sure if that's confirmed, though.
<SilentDis> how do i enable digital sound output under Kubuntu 6.10?  will i have to reinstall Gnome to do this?
<Kr4t05> Lennings: Welcome! :)
<Lennings> kr4r05: i love kubuntu
<Lennings> thx
<SilentDis> Lennings: you've already prooved your intelligence by installing, using, and now chatting about Ubuntu ;)
<dogatemycomputer> SilentDis: are you there?
<mmHg> Lennings:  This is my fifth year running linux and I'm not very bright either ;)
<SilentDis> dogatemycomputer: yes
<mmHg> I just make fewer of the same mistakes.  There's always more to learn!
<dogatemycomputer> SilentDis: do you use Cedega?  I was always curious if they dump their libraries back to the Wine project?
<Lennings> silentdis: Its hard to understand everything when your alone xD i found IRC just now :P
<dogatemycomputer> SilentDis: I was curious if it was worth spending the cash on.  I'm looking at getting rid of my Windows machine completely.. and I don't really have any interest in any games beyond DX9 in the foreseeable future..
<SilentDis> dogatemycomputer: i have not checked recently... they said they would once they made up the inital investment into the tech, but i haven't herd about taht since.
<mmHg> so what is everybody using for an irc client?  I couldn't stand Konversation and switched back to xchat.
<Lennings> So Far, ive... installed 6.06, updated to 7.04 feisty... Theming beryling...
<SilentDis> dogatemycomputer: latest Cedega lets you run damn near everything.  even oblivion lol
<dogatemycomputer> mmHg: I ssh from work so I  irssi? is that right?
<dogatemycomputer> how do I get back to the command shell without exiting irssi?
<dogatemycomputer> SilentDis: that is very helpful knowledge..
<SilentDis> how do i enable digital sound output on a soundcard?  got the speakers hooked up and everything, just can't find the switch in Kubuntu 6.10.  could someone point me in the right direction?
<Lennings> Its fun, and powns windows
<Lennings> But sometimes... I dont understand... like : Kino is a package in the kubuntu repos
<Lennings> huh? :P
<compilerwriter> I have a pgp issue.  I have a ?private? key on a usb stick that I was using as my login authentication via ssh to my home computer.  My ?public? key was put on some key server somewhere.  Do I have the facts correct or have I managed to confuse the two keys?
<SilentDis> dogatemycomputer: i game all the time, haven't booted windows in nearly a year now :)
<Daisuke_Ido> compilerwriter: that's the way it should be
<Daisuke_Ido> well, more or less
<Lennings> Dualboot? noneed
<Daisuke_Ido> your private key's private, your public key isn't
<mmHg> Lennings: it means you can open adept and search for and install kino
<Lennings> AWW
<mmHg> Lennings: in the K menu under system
<mmHg> :)
<Lennings> mmhg: why did i download asfff nvm
<Daisuke_Ido> SilentDis: DRoD = good gaming :)
<Lennings> mmhg: i know what adept is... -.-
<dogatemycomputer> SilentDis: does your 5.1 surround work too?  that was my last question..
<SilentDis> Daisuke_Ido: drod?
<Daisuke_Ido> if you like puzzles that will have you ripping your hair out in minutes :D
<makuseru> is there a ubuntu program to make audio_ts and video_ts files to burn a video dvd form a video file?
<dogatemycomputer> SilentDis: I was reading an article talking about how linux provides even slightly better FPS than XP.. which I thought was kinda amuzing..
<N6REJ> hey guys, I've got this weird problem going on.  When the system boots the informational screen is dumping ascii graphical characters instead of text, other then [ok]  and I suddenly have no sound.  This has been going on about a week or two now.  Anyone got any hints?
<akao> can kubuntu write to a ntfs? I know it can't by default but is there a package out there that will let me?
<SilentDis> dogatemycomputer: i've only got a digital cable.  i checked, sound 'works' through a headset plugged into output on the card.  i just need to enable it in the OS.
<compilerwriter> Daisuke_Ido I am afraid to ask about the more or less comment, but I am a glutten for punnishment.
<Lennings> Hey, is kino easy to use?
<compilerwriter> s/glutten/glutton
<Daisuke_Ido> !ntfs-3g | akao
<ubotu> akao: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SilentDis> akao: yes, !ntfs-3g.  but, it would be a bettter idea to let windows write to your EXT file system.
<mmHg> Lennings: dunno - never tried it. :)
<Kr4t05> dogatemycomputer: Linux handles RAM better than Windows, which is the primary point. Secondly, Windows runs about 5000 un-needed processes and services.
<dogatemycomputer> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Lennings> mmhg: look cool :D
<Daisuke_Ido> compilerwriter: not much punishment, i chose to keep my public key off keyservers, personally, but it works just as well that way
<akao> i'm setting up a triple boot kubun/xp/vista and part of the process is making a copy of the grub
<Lennings> mmhg: ur using?
<Lennings> mmhg: ubuntu?
<mmHg> Lennings: kubuntu feisty
<compilerwriter> I signed it and put it on the one server so someone could easily download it.
<Kr4t05> SilentDis: I agree.
<Daisuke_Ido> compilerwriter: then no problem :)
<Lennings> mmhg: cool :D
<compilerwriter> I have good friends who would know my voice over the phone and that way we didn't have to mail any disks or anything.
<jtt> !grub |akao
<ubotu> akao: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lennings> mmhg: Can you do me a favour? install recordmydesktop and compare your results to mine... I got: Laggy record when full desktop was captured and no sound?
<akao> i don't need help on the grub part of things
<akao> just the ntfs deally
<r> hello
<jtt> akao, cant help dont do windows
<mmHg> Lennings:  I can, but I don't know if I'll be much help.  I'm on a not-so-powerful laptop atm instead of my nuclear powered home pc :D
<Kr4t05> Wow...
<Kr4t05> Katapult is a quick calulator.
<Lennings> mmhg: omg
<akao> yeah i got it
<akao> just backed up the bin to a removable drive
<akao> thanks
<Lennings> mmhg: okey... see if you can get the sound working.,
<tobe> anyone here using kbfv ?
<tobe> kbfx or kicker kickoffqt
<dogatemycomputer> Kr4t05: huh?
<dogatemycomputer> Kr4t05: katapult is just an app launcher.. it calculates too? *curious look*
<mmHg> Lennings:  of course it's something I gotta go fetch from sourceforge :p
<Kr4t05> dogatemycomputer: Indeed
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know how I can move a window to a different number in irssi
<SilentDis> how do you enable digital output on a creative labs soundcard?  kubuntu 6.10.
<Lennings> adept: recordmydesktop
<Admiral_Chicago> like swap window 3 with window 4?
<Lennings> mmhg: adept>>recordmydesktop
<mmHg> Lennings:  not showing up on mine.... what version of kubuntu are you running?
<Lennings> yay, spiderman 3 done
<Lennings> mmhg: em... kubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn?
* SilentDis things Lennings is naughty :P
<mmHg> Lennings:  hmm.... me too.... lemme check my sources.list
<Lennings> silentdis: ?
<mmHg> Lennings:  oh wait...  the laptop's still on edgy... I forgot  - I only upgraded my tower at home
<SilentDis> Lennings: downloading spiderman 3 and all :P
<Lennings> silentdis: i dont get it?
<Lennings> silentdis: Is spiderman 3 porn?
<SilentDis> Lennings: (19:11:58) Lennings: yay, spiderman 3 done
<Lennings> silentdis: joke
<Lennings> silentdis: xD
<SilentDis> Lennings: it's still in theaters :P
<Lennings> silentdis: em...
<Lennings> silentdis: no?
<Lennings> silentdis: shh! your still in theaters!
<Lennings> mmhg: okey
<Lennings> mmhg: where are you dood :S laptop?
<dogatemycomputer> Spiderman 3 wasn't as good as I had hoped.
<mmHg> Lennings:  yeah - at the public library avoiding cramming for my last final
<dogatemycomputer> mmHg: are you procrastinating? ;)
<Lennings> Fuck, i cant see spiderman 3, havent seen 2
<mmHg> always!
<mmHg> I'm a professional crastinator
<N6REJ> anyone got any idea how to fix my ascii problem?
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: don't worry.. not missing anything.
<Lennings> mmhg: Sry, you have to... Em define? that english... I dont understand
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: asky problem? ;)
<SilentDis> aargh... screw it.  brb, gonna drop my old sound card and network card in, i can't figure out what's wrong with these :P
<Lennings> mmhg: its 2 in the morning over here... Sucks
<Admiral_Chicago> Lennings: watch your language
<N6REJ> yeah, on bootup instead of displaying normal text its displays ascii graphical characters.
<Lennings> ops
<Daisuke_Ido> Lennings: procrastinating: putting off until tomorrow what you should do today
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: I think it does show [ok]  at the end properly but thats it.  This is a recent problem.
<dogatemycomputer> &#119;&#104;&#97;&#116;&#32;&#115;&#101;&#101;&#109;&#115;&#32;&#116;&#111;&#32;&#98;&#101;&#32;&#116;&#104;&#101;&#32;&#112;&#114;&#111;&#98;&#108;&#101;&#109;&#63;
<mmHg> oooh.... look at all the pretty numbers
<Lennings> daisuke_ido ah!
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: so your startup screen is a bit screwed up?
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't say
<N6REJ> yep
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: yep
<makuseru> is there a program that will make audio_ts and video_ts files from a avi?
<Lennings> w*f!
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: my first clue was when the pc started beeping during bootup.  I changed to term and saw the ascii
<Lennings> My computer sounds wired!
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: have you looked through your boot log?  (dmesg or KSystemLog)
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: no let me look
<Lennings> The grafic card sounds like a chainsaw! when i do things with beryl1 :S
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: you're funny :)
<baudthief> is there a tool that can show me HTTP traffic happenning on this machine? (ie: show the entire transaction with headers)
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: you're... dog!
<mmHg> lol my desktop sounds like a harrier landing on the Nimitz, but that might just be the 4 case fans, 2 pwr supply fans, and the massive cpu wind turbine :)
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Lennings> mmhg: your gear is?
<makuseru> is there a program that will make audio_ts and video_ts files from a avi?
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: dmesg shows some problems reading some dev/hdc sections, which suggests I need to run e2fsck, and Ksystemlog I can't find.
<mmHg> Lennings - don't know, but tweaking kubuntu to work on the hodgepodge of parts I use sure gets interesting.  Currently having trouble with NVIDIA drivers - keeps telling me it can't find the kernel module
<Lennings> file:///home/kim/Filmer/Annan Film/Denna Fr Bara Kim Titta I ;)/Pink Paradise/Pink Paradise del 1
<Unix_Jihad> makuseru, devede is a good one
<maass> way in ubuntu  sudo su and ather is su?
<Lennings> mmhg: Your hardware! grafic card blabla
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: to run e2fsck I just reboot in safemode and type sudo e2fsck /dev/hdc correct?
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: that is about right.  You may need to unmount the volume first but it should tell you if it needs too.
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: evening admiral
<Lennings> im gonna make my girlfriend use kubuntu!
<Lennings> i wanna mount her!
<mmHg> Lennings:  laptop is a thinkpad X40 running edgy,  desktop is AMD ath 56 with a Nvidia geforce fx 5500 and a pile of hard drives I ripped out of some orphaned windoze boxes
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: omg.
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: ok, I'll go do that and brb
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: sorry i'm not much more help!
<tobe> short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during './usr/lib/kde3/libkbfxspinx.so
<tobe> I got this error while trying to install kbfx*.deb
<Admiral_Chicago> Lennings mmHg  Please talk in #kubuntu-offtopic. this is a support channel
<tobe> can someone help ?
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: they have to be forced to accept the future of computers.. hopefully.. windows free.
<Lennings> mmhg: Em... nvm, wanted to see if my computer could match yours
<mmHg> Admiral_Chicago:  ok - sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> tobe: its not in the repositories?
<s330d3r> silentdis: I am back, it's spazzed... this is much better now that it is installed, but still not the right resolution.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: hihi
<tobe> Admiral_Chicago: yes it isn't I think
<tobe> Admiral_Chicago: dunno how to add it
<Admiral_Chicago> tobe: what is the package called
<Lennings> Good support channel
<tobe> kbfx_0.4.9.3-20070225_i386.deb
<Admiral_Chicago> tobe: open up konsole and type: sudo apt-get install kbfx
<compilerwriter> Daisuke_Ido Where in blazes does the gnupg keep key files?  Where is the keyring I guess?
<s330d3r> diaksuke_ido: I am back, my nick before was spazzed, you were helping me with my res issue...
<Lennings> mmhg:
<Lennings> 1,00 ST   324729  Gainward GeForce 7300GS 256MB DDR2,
<Lennings>                        PCI-Express, "BP7300GS-256-TV-DVI"
<s330d3r> diasuke_ido: I am back, my nick before was spazzed, you were helping me with my res issue...
<Lennings>      1,00 ST   323495  Rebel R225 svart/silver, 2 X USB 2.0 och
<tobe> Admiral_Chicago: it will install the latest one ?
<makuseru> Unix_Jihad: but then it wants to burn with that program, i dont want it to
<Lennings>                        Audio In/Out, 350W PSU, 20/24pin
<Lennings>      1,00 ST   325548  NEC DVDbrnnare AD-5170 IDE Silver OEM
<Lennings>                        DVD+R/+RW/DVD-R/-RW (Dual layer)
<Lennings>      1,00 ST   308201  Samsung SpinPoint P80SD 160GB SATA2
<Lennings>                        8MB 7200RPM
<Lennings>      1,00 ST   324693  ECS 945P-A(v3.0), I945P, Socket-775,
<Admiral_Chicago> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<Lennings>                        SATAII, LAN, DDR2, ATX, 2xPCI-Ex16
<Lennings>      1,00 ST   309926  Intel Pentium D 820 2.8GHz
<tobe> Admiral_Chicago: apt-get is downloading 4.9.2 version
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | Lennings
<Lennings>                        Socket LGA775, 2MB, BOXED m/flkt
<ubotu> Lennings: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Hirvinen> !paste > Lennings
<anothervisitor> I have the Kubuntu 6.1 live/install disk.  Before I do an install, there are files on the hard disk that cannot be replaced that I would like to have archived on a cd.  How?
<Lennings>      1,00 ST   322818  TwinMOS DDR2 PC5300 1024MB Dual Pack KIT
<Lennings>                        ,w/two matched DDR2 PC5300 512MB CL5
<Lennings>      2,00 ST   312502  Akasa 120mm Bl LED Flkt,
<Lennings>                        4 x Bl LED
<Lennings> oops
<Lennings> wrong
<Lennings> window sry
<Lennings> mmhg: hey, is my gear any match to yours?
<Unix_Jihad> makuseru, no you have 3 choices, iso to burn, video and audio ts, and something else
<Daisuke_Ido> s330d3r: any more luck with that?
<Admiral_Chicago> tobe: what version are you using
<Admiral_Chicago> of ubuntu that is
<dogatemycomputer> are there any really good websites that document xorg.conf completely and in extrutiating detail?
<makuseru> no
<tobe> Kubuntu feisty
<makuseru> it dosnt mension audio and video ts
<Admiral_Chicago> !info kbfx feisty
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1 (feisty), package size 1268 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<mmHg> Lennngs  I'm on #kubuntu-offtopic - let's behave ourselves :)
<tobe> Admiral_Chicago: Kubuntu 7.4 Feisty
<makuseru> 7.04 tobe
<Admiral_Chicago> tobe: so you want to install which version?
<s330d3r> Daisuke_Ido: nope, what was the first thing that you told me to do before?  I think that since I was running from the dvd, I couldn't save the config file, so then it never really did anything.
<Lennings> Admiral_Chicago suckercock?
<tobe> Admiral_Chicago: oh so it's not possible to install this 4.9.3 ?
<Daisuke_Ido> s330d3r: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Admiral_Chicago> tobe: yes it is. is it on your desktop
<tobe> Admiral_Chicago:  ok lemme try if it works now
<Admiral_Chicago> tobe: if it's on your desktop type (in konsole): cd Desktop && sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<dogatemycomputer> is kbfx 100% compatible with the default kde start menu?
<tobe> Admiral_Chicago: ok, brb
<Unix_Jihad> makuseru, it calls it create disk structure, jeez, think outside the square ;)
<tobe> Admiral_Chicago: no luck, same error as before
<N6REJ> NUTS
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, not sure how to help you then. sorry :(
<tobe> Admiral_Chicago: np, thnx you anyway :)
<makuseru> Unix_Jihad: i didnt know that was called a disk structure
<Daisuke_Ido> s330d3r: when you finish the reconfigure, come back here before doing anything else.
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: I'm having a weird problem and can't seem to fix it.  I'm having issues with sectors on dev/hdc and I can't seem to run e2fsck because when I boot into recovery mode everything is in ascii graphical characters.
<Admiral_Chicago> !info e2fsck
<ubotu> Package e2fsck does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Admiral_Chicago> what are you trying to run?
<N6REJ> the file system recovery/check program.  It has always been e2fsck
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: i'm under the impression you have to do that from the live CD?
<N6REJ> hmmmmm may be.
<Admiral_Chicago> fsck is the command in *nix.
<Admiral_Chicago> probably just a gui implementation
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: that's how I had to do it when one of my file systems went belly up.. (mainly because I was doin something that I shouldn't have been doing)..
<dogatemycomputer> doesn't fsck simply pass the arguements to e2fsck?
<N6REJ> Admiral_Chicago: e2 isn't graphical that I know of, its for the ext2 file system.
<Admiral_Chicago> like i said, i've never heard of it so I'm not too sure how to help you
<N6REJ> E2FSCK(8)                                                                                                                                                            E2FSCK(8)
<N6REJ> NAME
<N6REJ>        e2fsck - check a Linux ext2/ext3 file system
<s330d3r> Daisuke_Ido: done
<N6REJ> thats as much as I know
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: I should boot from the live CD, go to the command prompt as root, unmount the partition then run fsck..
<N6REJ> k, I'll try that.
<N6REJ> be back again.
<Daisuke_Ido> s330d3r: got the correct resolution selected?
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: if that gives you trouble then I know there is a linux recovery CD that's real popular on the net.. although i've never needed it.
<Daisuke_Ido> if so, ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X and we'll see if it worked :)
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: yeah, well, if that does'nt fix it then its time for a new or at the very least doing a hard format on this one.
<s330d3r> Daisuke_Ido: where would I see that?
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: by hard I should've said low level
<Daisuke_Ido> s330d3r: when you went through the reconfigure
<s330d3r> Daisuke_Ido: I put it in the config, so yes
<Daisuke_Ido> alrighty then
<Daisuke_Ido> go ahead and restart x :)
<s330d3r> but I have to restart x for it to take effect right?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<tobe> ehh.. now I did it .. I lost the KDE default start-menu
<tobe> can't find it in applets list either
<tobe> can some1 help :(
<wezlo> hey all, what do I have to set up to be able to be able to use keystrokes to insert unicode characters?
<makuseru> is there a room for k3b?
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: I missed the first part of the conversation.  what's going on?
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: I installed KBfx using apt-get , add it as applet into the panel, removed the KDE defalt start-menu
<Admiral_Chicago> tobe: its in there
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: now I can't find it in the applet-list anymore
<tobe> it's...gone
<makuseru> is there any program that will let you create a DVD and make yuor own menus for them?
<Admiral_Chicago> looks like...a paw
<Admiral_Chicago> wait what is gone? be clear please
<tobe> the K-menu applet
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: i'm sorry dude.. that's beyond me.  i'm going to boot the LiveCD tonight and screw around with it but I won't have any answers until tomorrow.
<tobe> oh
<tobe> sigh
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: I wouldn't have even heard about this app except for your conversation today so I appreciate that.. I would never try it on my main system unless I got it working from the CD first.
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: can you at least get your origional menu back by reinstalling it until you can get more information?  it seems to be beta still..
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: emm I meant the original Kubuntu start-menu which has installed programs and stuffs like the start-menu in Windows
<dogatemycomputer> tobe:  so you're trying to reinstall the origional KDE start menu?
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: yes, or atleast get it back
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: what happens when you try to add it back to the start bar?  is it just empty or something?
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: the problem is, I don't even see it in the Add Applet list
<pheaver> if a newer version of a package is released, do I have to wait until the next ubuntu release (Gutsy) to get the package (that is, unless I download the source and compile myself)?
<Dragnslcr> pheaver- most likely no
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: give me a few minutes.  i'll figure this out..
<pheaver> ok
<tobe> pheaver: I think just sudo apt-get update
<pheaver> so in the release schedule for ubuntu, what does "version freeze" mean?
<Dragnslcr> pheaver- once the package is updated in the repositories, you can update it with apt/Adept/etc.
<pheaver> cause it just sounds like all package versions freeze until the next ubuntu release
<pheaver> but then, i see packages being updated all the time
<Dragnslcr> pheaver- it just means that they won't update packages between the freeze date and the release date
<pheaver> ah
<pheaver> so the package i want is gmpc... version 0.12 is in Feisty, but 0.14 is in Gutsy
<Dragnslcr> I haven't noticed any updates for Feisty yet. It might take a month or so
<pheaver> ah ok
<pheaver> ok, i guess because i saw 0.14 in gutsy i assumed it would be *only* in Gutsy and not Feisty
<Dragnslcr> You should see an icon in the systray if updates are available
<pheaver> right i know
<pheaver> how to use apt-get :)
<Dragnslcr> I honestly don't know if they'll update it in Feisty or not
<pheaver> i'm just not familiar with how often ubuntu updates packages
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: I would suspect you need to reinstall kbase
<pheaver> I come from Gentoo, and it's odd because some packages in gentoo are more up-to-date than ubuntu, whereas others are less
<Dragnslcr> I'm surprised there's even a preview of Ubuntu 7.10 available
<Admiral_Chicago> pheaver: we sync from debian unstable.
<tobe> kbase ?
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: sudo apt-get reinstall kbase ?
<pheaver> ah ok
<Admiral_Chicago> Dragnslcr: its not a preview, its really a development enviroment + toochain. but this is off topic
<pheaver> does it make since to use a debian repository in your sources.lst ?
<Dragnslcr> pheaver- looks to me like the current version of gmpc in the repository is 0.13
<pheaver> oh sorry, i mean 0.13 not 0.12
<Dragnslcr> pheaver- not really, I wouldn't think
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: I was thinking of reinstalling kicker
<pheaver> what about using Gutsy repositories?
<pheaver> and choosing which packages to use from Gutsy and which to use from Feisty?
<Dragnslcr> I'd imagine the delay time between the Debian and Ubuntu repositories is pretty small
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: try sudo apt-get reinstall kdebase-bin
<pheaver> ah, got it
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: isn't the bar at the bottom of the screen?
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: honesty.. heck.. does it matter?  reinstall it..
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: couldn't hurt anything..
<pheaver> if i want to use gutsy repos do i just change "feisty" to "gutsy" in sources.lst?
<Dragnslcr> I dunno if that would work too well
<tobe> ok :D
<Dragnslcr> Might have some dependency issues and/or conflicts
<pheaver> ah
<pheaver> plus it'd also want to update all my packages to the Gutsy version, which i don't want
<dogatemycomputer> Dragnslcr: if he's missing the entire menu system then i'm not sure how much more damage he could do..
<Dragnslcr> Probably be just as well off downloading the .deb from the program's site and just installing that
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: E: Invalid operation reinstall
<pheaver> but i can at least use Gutsy repos INSTEAD of Feisty, right?  (if i want to contribute bugs and whatnot)
<makuseru> how can i edit ogm videos? be able to set the defualt audio and subtitle track?
<Dragnslcr> You can certainly try, but I honestly don't know how well that would work
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: sorry..
<pheaver> well, then how should i go about using Gutsy?
<Dragnslcr> Very carefully?
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdebase-bin
<pheaver> i mean, the repos are there so people can experiment with them
<tobe> dogatemycomputer:  ok
<Dragnslcr> Might want to check on a dev mailing list or channel. I doubt Gutsy is all that stable right now
<pheaver> well, yeah, that's why i would only update the one package and it's dependencies
<pheaver> sure would be nice if there were a way to "mask" the other packages, as in gentoo
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: are you going to try it now and let me know?
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: i'm done for the night so i'm just waiting to find out if it works before I go home..
<Dragnslcr> If it's just for one package, you'd probably be better off getting the .deb yourself
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: I trying it
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: my internet is just slow :(
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: how much does it say it needs to download?
<tobe> okay done installing
<pheaver> how do i find out from which repo a package was installed?
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: result: did nothing :(
<tobe> still no K-menu in the Add Applet list
<pheaver> so guess what I did, Dragnslcr
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: did you restart kde?
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: forget it, go home and take a rest
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: CTRL-ALT-BKSPCE
<pheaver> I switched to gutsy repos, updated gmpc, then switched back lol
<tobe> dogatemycomputer ok
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: I think you'd need to restart kde..
<pheaver> and aptitude doesn't seem to complain :)
<makuseru> how can i edit ogm videos? be able to set the defualt audio and subtitle track?
<KoZ> lol
<tobe> now the whole panel is gone
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: okay.. well.. i'm really really sorry dude..  i did a look around and there isn't anything to indicate this panel ever just disappears or instructions on how to make it reappear..
<tobe> dogatemycomputer: ok np
<Jucato> tobe: press Alt+F2, type "kcontrol" go to Desktop -> Panels and try changing the position and the Hiding settings of the panel
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: have you thought about simply deleting the .kde directory and seeing if it will recreate a default desktop for you?
<tobe> Jucato: I clicked "Panel" in kcontrol but nothing poped up
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: Jucato has a good point..
<Jucato> tobe: hm... ok try this. Alt+F2, "kicker"
<Jucato> dogatemycomputer: *do not* delete ~/.kde
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: if not then booting with the live CD and *moving* the .kde to kde_backup and letting it try recreating your settings..
<ubuntu> hi guys, how can i reinstall grub
<tobe> woho
<ubuntu> now im in the live cd
<tobe> it works now
<Jucato> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dogatemycomputer> Jucato: what happens if you do that?  (hence my suggestion to back it up :) )
<tobe> K-menu appeared
<tobe> panel showed
<ubuntu> plz help, im in the live cd...
<tobe> Jucato and dogatemycomputer thanx alot :)
<dogatemycomputer> tobe: how did you fix it??
<Jucato> dogatemycomputer: you delete 1) your configurations and, more importantly, 2) your application data (mail, feeds, bookmarks, etc)
<tobe> reinstalled kicker :)
<pheaver> what's the difference between "deb" and "deb-src" in sources.lst?
<dogatemycomputer> Jucato: thanks for the info dude!  I learned something new :)
<dogatemycomputer> off to home..
<Jucato> dogatemycomputer: also 3) it's not an assurance that it fixes what was broken
<dogatemycomputer> :)
<joecool> Hi All
<tobe> :P
<Jucato> pheaver: the deb-src is the repository for the source code of binary packages found in the deb repositories
<pheaver> Jucato: well huh...
<pheaver> i'm confused as to why i have these two entries:
<pheaver> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<pheaver> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy restricted main multiverse universe
<Jucato> why are you on gutsy!?!?
<pheaver> and why the first doesn't have "multiverse universe" at the end
<pheaver> for fun :)
<pheaver> pretend that's feisty ok?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: are you at UDS? I thought i saw you in one of the videos
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: lol no way :)
<pheaver> my question is why when i put "multiverse universe" at the end of the first line, it says it's a duplicate entry
<pheaver> and how come gmpc is supposedly in "universe" and yet it installs just fine even though i don't have "universe" selected
<Jucato> pheaver: maybe because there is already a "deb" entry for multiverse and universe somewhere down the sources.list file
<pheaver> yeah, but not for gutsy
<pheaver> these two lines are the only ones i modified to be gutsy instead of feisty
<Jucato> yeah, which is bad, because you are mixing repositories
<pheaver> and yet packages that i know are in universe are getting updates
<pheaver> yeah yeah yeah, i know
<pheaver> i am only doing it to update a single package
<pheaver> and play around with it
<Jucato> O.o
<pheaver> i mean, aside from unstable packages, i don't see the problem
<pheaver> like, with dependencies, i mean
<Jucato> the problem is that gutsy was just opened a few weeks ago. it is in super pre-alpha stage
<Jucato> but since you said you know, so I'm presuming you know
<pheaver> i mean with mixing repositories
<pheaver> i don't care about this "pre-alpha" business :)
<pheaver> as i won't update any packages unless i want to
<Jucato> and how will you prevent that from happening?
<pheaver> i mean, it's not like i'm gonna get an unstable system just because i update a few programs that aren't system utilities
<tobe> I want to make a shortcut of HDDs to Desktop, I managed to do it by dragging the icon from /media to desktop but these new icons showed as Folder .. not HDD icon
<tobe> so is there a way to make them change to HDD icon ?
<pheaver> lol, i just won't update them....?
<pheaver> why, does ubuntu update packages behind your back?  no
<Jucato> once you add a repository that has  more updated packages, it will automatically notify you that updates are available
<pheaver> only if i have that silly adept thinigie running
<pheaver> it's not like i have to obey it lol
<pheaver> what i'll do is have both feisty and gutsy enabled
<pheaver> and when updates come out, only update feisty packages
<pheaver> it's not like updates come out everyday, so it won't be too much work
<Jucato> ha!
<pheaver> what?  seriously
<Jucato> wait till they finish with UDS and updates *will* be coming more than once a day
<pheaver> i'm not going to update my system every day
<pheaver> yeah and that'll be what, a month from now?
<Jucato> UDS is finishing today
<pheaver> oh haha
<Admiral_Chicago> already?
<Jucato> have fun!
<pheaver> well, either way, i see nothing wrong with what i am doing
<pheaver> if i want to do a full update of all feisty packages, i just disable gutsy
<Jucato> good luck. that's all I can say.
<pheaver> pft
* Jucato goes of to study
<pheaver> i've already done it
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: sebas said it's nearly over
<pheaver> Ubuntu users are so afraid to try anything
<Jucato> or rather tomorrow
<dsmith_> which is better google picasa or gwenview?
<Jucato> pheaver: about your sources.list problem. try reviewing the whole thing, line by line and check if there are other duplicates. I can't guess because I can't see the file
<Jucato> dsmith_: hm.. not a close comparison. more like picasa vs. digikam
<pheaver> meh, it's fine
<dsmith_> hmmmm
<dsmith_> ok so which is better?
<pheaver> like i said, there can't be any duplicates, as those are the only lines with "gutsy" in them...
<henrik__> hi, i got a problem
<henrik__> BUG: soft  lockup detected on CPU#0!
<henrik__> do someone know what it means ?
<Jucato> dsmith_: can't say. haven't used picasa... but I'd imagine digikam would be better in some ways because it sits in nicely with KDE
<dsmith_> jucato: ok thanks, I am evaluating both at the moment
<Jucato> on a moral/legal basis, digikam is probably better since it's FOSS...
<marcelol> Hello...switcher to KDE here...
<Jucato> (not sure what license picasa uses actually)
<marcelol> Anyone know how to make KNetworkManager support LEAP ?
<marcelol> or how to switch to wpa_supplicant/kwlan (I'm using Ndiswrapper on an BCM4306 wifi card )
<marcelol> any pointers would be greatly appreciated
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> sorry, not familiar with anything wireless (except my brain)
<marcelol> ubotu...looked at that....it's not....terribly clear documentation..that and Kubuntu doesn't automatically install any doc for itself
<Jucato> and ubotu is a bot :)
<Jucato> hm... kubuntu installs a doc
<marcelol> thanks jucato...I...just realized that about ubotu ( uBOTu...duh ...Marcelo )
<Jucato> :)
<marcelol> kubuntu has docs...but KNetworkManager only directs me to "online help"
<makuseru> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
* hitmanWilly is frustrated
<pheaver> if there is more than one version of a package available (multipl repositories), is there a way to force a particular version to install?
<pheaver> And yeah, I know I'm doing something I shouldn't be doing, just wondering though
<flaccid> pheaver: easiest way is to remove the conflicing repos, update, then install then add back the other repos after
<pheaver> yup, that's what i did :)
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install <package>=<exact_version_number>
<pheaver> really?  sweet
<pheaver> is there a way to list all available versions?
<pheaver> adept just lists the most recent version number
<dthacker> Is there a way to supress all the joining and leaving messages using Kvirc?
<Jucato> apt-cache madison <package>
<pheaver> nice, thank you
<pheaver> i'm new to debian-based command line utilities
<Jucato> or is it apt-cache policy <package>
* Jucato doesn't know how to use kvirc... knows only how to do that in konvi
<pheaver> Jucato: both worked
<Jucato> yeah, both works. I just forgot the diff between the two
<pheaver> ah ok
<pheaver> hmm... so i could definitely write a script that always chooses the feisty version of a package
<LinkCanabico> Hi all how do i install the firmware for the ipw2200 wireless card?
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> LinkCanabico: ^^
<LinkCanabico> flaccid thancks il check
<IAmWill> i am having trouble with my SD card reader on my laptop, it can read the 128MB card, but the 2G card can't be read, both cards are same brand, just different sizes.... any ideas?
<flaccid> google has lots http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ipw2200+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Ashex> anyone know where I can find information on cpu temperature?
<RXVL`> anyone have tips for getting AIM on Feisty?
<hakaisoutwo> use kopete instead?
<hakaisou> chikarask8r
<hakaisou> bah
<RXVL`> does it support AIM? (sorry im a kubuntu noob lol)
<hakaisou> Yea
<hakaisou> hold on a second
<hakaisou> !Kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RXVL`> I have it
<RXVL`> thanks =] , I probably would of never found it either lol
<hakaisou> everyone does, i'm trying to get a list of supported protocols
<Ashex> Kopete supports all the major ones
<Ashex> one sec I'll give you a list
<RXVL`> its fine
<RXVL`> all I need is AIM
<hakaisou> good good
<Ashex> Aim, Gadu-Gadu, GroupWise, ICQ, IRC, Jabber, MeanWhile, MSN, testbed, WinPopup, Yahoo
<hakaisou> you ever used linux before?
<Ashex> :P
<RXVL`> yes
<hakaisou> that's good
<RXVL`> old school Red Hat xD
<hakaisou> ah, i tried that once a few years ago
<hitmanWilly> old slack user here
<hakaisou> fedora core though, very similar
<hakaisou> that was back when I was a major gamer, and before Wine supported many of the games I played
<hakaisou> for that matter, I didn't even know of wine then
<killown> kubuntu rox
<hakaisou> yep :D
<hakaisou> it's shiney
<Ashex> anyone have recommendations on an id3 tag editor?
<killown> while I am instaling system I can to use internet
<Minataku> I prefer Gentoo, but then I'm a power user
<Minataku> lol
<hakaisou> This is my first distro that I've actually set myself to learn how to use
<killown> gentoo for newbies  .. who like lose time?
<Minataku> Linux Piyoko 2.6.20-Pyocola-i686 #1 PREEMPT Wed Feb 14 22:42:51 EST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<tarelerulz> I want to use flash player with konqueror and I seem to have the plug so it can use flash player .
<Minataku> All custom :3
<arun> Hey, where can I get pictures of the Kubuntu Feisty CD to put up on my blog?
<killown> I was using freebsd but I install kubuntu again
<tarelerulz> It does not work how every when I go to some site like you you tube
<Minataku> tarelerulz: Is it Flash Player 9?
<hakaisou> I used Windows forever (again, I was a gamer), but it crapped out on me about a month ago, so I decided to give Kubuntu another try, and once I got it set up, it wasn't nearly as scary
<tarelerulz> I just got the flash player off ubuntu repository
<Minataku> If it's not then sites that need <8 (For the VP6F video decoding, like YouTube) won't work
<tarelerulz> I really don't know why it will not work
<Minataku> *>8
<Minataku> !search flash
<ubotu> Found: flash 9, gnash, flash64, fffc, flash, flash-also*, flash64bit, flash9, flashplayer, font
<tarelerulz> I guess I could manully install it
<Minataku> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Minataku> Bah
* Minataku kicks ubotu 
<hakaisou> i think you mean
<Ashex> tarelerulz, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hakaisou> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tarelerulz> I found the flash plugin -non-free
<hakaisou> i wish there were a 64 bit version ;_;
<Minataku> Right, I was just trying to get it to give me the version
<Minataku> But it seems to not want to tell me that
<Ashex> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<Minataku> There we go
<Minataku> Thanks, Ashex
<Ashex> heh, no problem
<hakaisou> only flash I got is from Wine, and half the time wine doesn't output sound right
<Minataku> It's 9, so I don't see why it would fail
<tarelerulz> I installed  the none-free flash player
<tarelerulz> It just don't use it for ever ever reason
<Minataku> tarelerulz: Suggest Firefox, perhaps
<neoalex> hi guys... I just installed kubuntu 7.4 on my desktop and it won't boot
<Minataku> It might be called "Iceweasel" in *buntu, though
<hakaisou> neoalex, 7.4?
<neoalex> first of all I couldn't even boot the disk without apm=off and acpi=off
<tarelerulz> I thought of that ,but I can't get firefox to work on here.
<Ashex> konquerer itself is fairly broken when  web-browsing
<neoalex> yes
<neoalex> hakaisou: yes
<underdog5004> hakaisou, 7.04
<Ashex> It's still called Firefox in Ubuntu last I checked
<Ashex> It's just the Debian folks who are being anal
<hakaisou> aha  ok then
<neoalex> oh... yeah... my bad... sorry
<underdog5004> lol
<hakaisou> it's cool
<hakaisou> what's happening when you try to boot?
<neoalex> ok... now I tried in grub passing acpi=off and apm=off but still no go
<neoalex> in recovery mode
<neoalex> it freezes when trying to start forcedeth
<neoalex> even though it was working fine when booting from the disk
* hakaisou watches the chat go over his head
<tarelerulz> Do any  of you just not have an app work and apept said it installed it and with out error
<neoalex> ah one more thing... even though I passed it in grub acpi=off I still get an acpi exception when trying to boot as well
<hakaisou> my ksysguard never worked....  still doesn't though
<BluesKaj> yes , usually from "unofficial" sites , tarelerulz
<dthacker> tarelerulz: yes, rarely.  That's when I start checking error logs.  What is the app in question?
<tarelerulz> firefox don't work at all
<neoalex> the exception says no processor device found (which is weird, cause I'm pretty sure there's one under this huge cooler)
<BluesKaj> sites=repositories
<tarelerulz> Konqeror don't seem to get flash playering
<tarelerulz> I get it from ubuntu repository and it don't work
<tarelerulz> I have laptop and I think I might not have had good installer cd
<tarelerulz> I upgraded to 7.04 from Kubuntu 6.10
<dthacker> tarelerulz: if you search for it in adept, what status does it have?  installed? broken? not installed?
<tarelerulz> dthacker , I will do that
<arun> Hey, where can I get sufficiently large pictures of the Kubuntu Feisty CD to put up on my blog?
<tarelerulz> Dthacker it just says installed and nothing else
<dthacker> tarelerulz: ok so kubuntu thinks that firefox is installed properly.  next we will attempt to run it from the command line.
<dthacker> tarelerulz: open a terminal window and type "which firefox"
<tarelerulz> dthacker, I run it from command line and no thing. It does not come up nor do it print any erorrs
<dthacker> tarelerulz: hmmmm.
<tarelerulz> /usr/bin/firefox , that is where it says the program is
* dthacker ponders
<dthacker> tarelerulz: if you type /usr/bin/firefox, do you come back to a prompt., or hang forever?
* dthacker goes to get his laptop out of his car. brb
<tarelerulz> dthacker , I run the  it and come back to a prompt
<nbcb> what kind of raid services does kubuntu have
<dthacker> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dthacker> tarelerulz: I'm booting and I'll work along with you.  I have 7.04 as well.
<levon> i have a question i have two hard drives one with linux one with windows the windows hard drive is master and linux is slave how do i get grub to boot windows? for a start i think i have to make linux the master and windows the slave but will grub boot windows after i do that
<tarelerulz> I really think it is just the version of ubuntu I got is missed up in some way.
<wolferine> whats a good app for putting mp3s on my ipod?
<dthacker> tarelerulz: open up a second terminal window, so you can watch both at once
<Jucato> wolferine: amarok, I've heard
<tarelerulz> dthacker, I will do that
<Admiral_Chicago> wolferine: amarok works very well for that
<dthacker> tarelerulz: in the second window type :sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<wolferine> hope it mounts nfs
<wolferine> cause Rhythmbox has alot to not desire
<hakaisou> I love the software repository system
* hakaisou hugs apt-get
<adap> i've got a adaptec controller which suddenly fall into degrade mode in linux.. and then after 2-3 days it automatically go back to optimal mode.what's happening? im using h/w raid.
<NightBird> yeah, apt-get and adept are pretty freaking sweet
<tarelerulz> dthacker, waht should that do ?
<BluesKaj> never tried Rhythmbox, but i've heard ppl praise it in here.
<dthacker> tarelerulz: it let's you watch the log for error messages while you try to launch firefox.
<hakaisou> dude!
<hakaisou> there is teaching software for C++ in here!
<NightBird> probably
<tarelerulz> dthacker, it just printed text on the screen and did not go back to prompt
<dthacker> hakaisou: and a burger time game too.
<hakaisou> :D
<dthacker> hakaisou: burger-space
<BluesKaj> amarok is well designed and it works very well in my experience
<dthacker> tarelerulz: do you know how to use pastebin?
<Jucato> hakaisou: teaching software?
<tarelerulz> I am going to log out of linux. I have friend here
<naught101> anyone know what package the kubuntu volume OSD is provided by?
<adap> I NEED HELP on configuring my raid controller adaptec
<tarelerulz> so I want to be a good host
<tarelerulz> out
<dthacker> tarelerulz: ok, good luck
<Jucato> naught101: kmilo
<Jucato> naught101: and it's not a program that you run normally. it can be started/stopped only in System Settings -> Advanced -> Service Manager
<naught101> Jucato: ARGH! I was hoping you wouldn't say that.. I just purged it and reinstalled it, and the OSD still doesn't appear
<Jucato> naught101: did you try checking if it's actually running?
<dthacker> asap: please don't shout.  If no one has answered, then you may want to post to the forums
<dthacker> adap: ^^^^^
<naught101> Jucato: it's running
<Jucato> naught101: in Service Manager?
<naught101> yep. maybe I need to restart?
<hakaisou> hi jucato
<Jucato> not really sure... but maybe just restart KDE
<dthacker> !OSD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScottLij> how do you reclaim the MBR for grub if you've installed window's XP after installing Kubuntu?
<Jucato> hi hakaisou! what do you mean by "teaching software for c++"?
<ScottLij> I have a Knoppix live CD if that helps
<Jucato> !grub | ScottLij
<ubotu> ScottLij: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ScottLij> thx
<Jucato> dthacker: OSD: On Screen Display
<Jucato> several apps have OSD's
<naught101> Jucato: what program runs kde services?
<hakaisou> i misread the entry, it's a textbook that some guy put into the repository for his advanced C++ class he does every year in greenwich
<hakaisou> o_0
<Jucato> O.o
<dthacker> Jucato: like a monitoring program?
<Jucato> dthacker: no
<Jucato> dthacker: do you use amarok?
<Jucato> or k3b?
<naught101> dthacker: no, like a simple display for some variable
<dthacker> Jucato: yes, both
<hakaisou> I'm still installing it, cause I wanna learn C++
<hakaisou> but I probably won't be able to use it anytime soon though
<Jucato> you know those simple small display/rectangles that display when you're burning in k3b or when switching tracks in amarok?
<dthacker> ah, yes
<Jucato> hakaisou: what's the package name?
<wolferine> now here is a tough question, what can I use to record my streaming audio (Essential Mix, Realplayer)
<hakaisou> c++-annotations
<Jucato> aaaah
<Jucato> yeah it's not a program. it's a book :)
<Jucato> actually I think an old famous book
<Admiral_Chicago> can i grab the source...
<FisherPrice_> anyone have an nvidia GEFORCE 5200 128M card working with Feisty Fawn in 3D
<hakaisou> installed anyway!
<Admiral_Chicago> FisherPrice_: i do
* hitmanWilly is sticking to bash and python for the time being
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, i got 256
* dthacker hugs perl
<FisherPrice_> Admiral_Chicago: anything special u had to do?
<Jucato> hakaisou: http://www.icce.rug.nl/documents/cplusplus/
<Jucato> though I'm not sure for what level it is
<Admiral_Chicago> FisherPrice_: use the restricted driver, feisty didn't like my card
<hakaisou> nani?
<FisherPrice_> 256, 128 i cant imagine any difference
<Admiral_Chicago> err, no actually X didn't like my monitor
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know how to get a digital camera to properly "claim"/"connect" to digikam or kubuntu so that i can import the photos? i made a slight change in libgphoto rules .. "usb*" to usb system * or whatever as suggested in the forums, but it still doesnt connect.. gives an error..
<hakaisou> oic
<FisherPrice_> Admiral_Chicago: the legacy, or normal driver?
<Admiral_Chicago> FisherPrice_: iirc legacy
<Admiral_Chicago> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> you try that?
<Jucato> legacy for 5200??
<FisherPrice_> ? just asking
<hakaisou> jucato, would you know anything about where I could learn C++?
<wolferine> what can I use to record my streaming audio (Essential Mix, Realplayer)
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago, I reverted back to edgy , now everything works again ...for me feisty isn't handling the hardware very well
<Jucato> hakaisou: um.. from a book? I'm learning it as well :)
<wolferine> hakaisou, google?
<hakaisou> haha
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: thats odd, did you try a fresh install?
<hitmanWilly> oh, wow! i got slashdot mod points:)
<naught101> well that didn't work
<hakaisou> sorry, i assumed you had some experience with it.
<BluesKaj> 3 times Admiral_Chicago
<Jucato> FisherPrice_: GeForce FX 5200?
<hakaisou> i'll see if there is a college course that I can take for it
<FisherPrice_> Jucato: yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: tough
<crackhead_25> anyone?
<crackhead_25> admiral_chicago: do you havea ny ideas?
<Admiral_Chicago> on?
<FisherPrice_> ive had problem in dapper and edgy
<Jucato> FisherPrice_: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html lists it as supported by the latest driver
<crackhead_25> getting a digital camera to connect so that photos can be imported
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Jucato> FisherPrice_: try the nvidia-glx-new driver
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<Jucato> hakaisou: good for you :)
<Admiral_Chicago> be back later. school work
<FisherPrice_> Jucato: ty
<Jucato> hakaisou: I can give you some links from my bookmark repository
<BluesKaj> no  not tough at all, actaully i see little diff ...it's nice when everything works :)
<Jucato> bye Admiral_Chicago! good luck with school
<dthacker> wolferine: my searches are coming up with something called streamripper
<wolferine> wonder if it records RAM
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks Jucato :)
<BluesKaj> streamtuner is the radio streamer , streamripper is the recording utility
<BluesKaj> gotta have both
<Jucato> hakaisou: http://del.icio.us/jucato/"C++"
<BluesKaj> but amarok has both in one pkg
<wolferine> BluesKaj, do record .ram?
<crackhead_25> can anyone help with connecting/importing photos from a digital camera? ?
<wolferine> crackhead_25, turn it on :)
* dthacker departs
<BluesKaj> err ram ?
<Jucato> real media
<crackhead_25> i turned it on
<crackhead_25> it says "could not claim camera" or some such error
<BluesKaj> real audio
<wolferine> the "some such error" might tell you something about it
<wolferine> stop smoking crack
<BluesKaj> dunno , i don't believe in real audio ...avoided it in windows and linux too
<wolferine> doesnt matter if you beleive in it
<wolferine> i want to record it....
<BluesKaj> does to me
<BluesKaj> wel then get real audio for linux
<wolferine> your not the sharpest tool in the shed are you?
<TheCreationist> If my sound and cd drives work right now, is there any reason to think they may not when upgrading to Feisty (I'm using Edgy)?  I know that they didn't work with a clean install of Feisty.
<BluesKaj> eeeuuuww.. insulting now are we ... musta hit a nerve
<wolferine> your stupidity hit a nerve
<wolferine> thats about it
<BluesKaj> TheCreationist, the alsa mixer is by default totally muted after a clean install ...it's one of the sound probs to check
<kai> Im tryin to rip one my DvDs and it doens't mount movie DVDs but it will mount software dvd why would it do that
<TheCreationist> BluesKaj: Seems to me that I remember checking that, though.  I had come in here and asked about it.
<mantan> s
<TheCreationist> BluesKaj: But the sound aside, Feisty didn't recognize either of my cd drives...
<mantan> I have no sound
<Jucato> !patience | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wolferine> !buzz off | Jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buzz off - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> wolferine: please be civil or leave
<TheCreationist> wolferine: Well, you've pretty much secured your place in here of NOT receiving any assistance.  So you buzz off.
<wolferine> i help here all the time
<Alonea> this is odd. my laptop came with a controller and I had tried using it before with kaffiene, but it never worked. I was playing with it in my hand while reading a pdf and if I push the fast forward button it puts konqueror in full screen mode. So that means something is seeing my controller. Would it be possible to get it to do more?
<Jucato> wolferine: then you should know by now how to behave in here
<wolferine> maybe you should stop being so judgemental
<TheCreationist> wolferine: BluesKaj and Jucato are here almost every day offering their help for free.  Don't expect to be able to come in here acting like a 12 year old jackass and still get help - you won't.
<wolferine> Jucato, then so should you
<wolferine> TheCreationist, I do my part as well
<wolferine> so lay off
<TheCreationist> wolferine: Yeah, I see that.  Do it elsewhere.
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: i get that a lot, the buttons are just mapped to different actions than kaffeine's defaults
<wolferine> TheCreationist, no
* TheCreationist sighs.
<Jucato> wolferine: I am asking you to behave properly. calling people stupid isn't proper. specially someone who at least tried to help you
<mantan> wolferine & krew: take your fight somewhere else maybe?
<wolferine> they were not trying to help
<BluesKaj> wow , that's actually unusual, TheCreationist...my experience with feity wasn't satisfactory so i reinstalled edgy . not that i recommend doing what i did , cuz my pc is filled with ati stuff
<TheCreationist> lol just can't win a debate with the unintelligent.  Moving on.
<TheCreationist> BluesKaj: I have nvidia.  But yeah, I did a clean install of Feisty and things just didn't work anymore, so I went back and reinstalled Edgy.  But now, for some reason, I can't get most video files to play, and DVDs won't play anymore either.  I lack the linux skill to fix it myself ;)
<Jucato> TheCreationist: let's stop with the name calling. doesn't really help the situation ;)
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: can I map the buttons somehow with kaffeine and other programs?
<TheCreationist> Jucato: 1,000 apologies, sir :)
<Jucato> :P
<Coldwar55> I see a lot of people with their system stats on their desktop
<mantan> I have no sound, I'm running with fiesty on a toshiba satellite laptop.
<BluesKaj> TheCreationist, the libdvdcss2 files are prolly one of the codec pkges you need for starters
<mantan> I didn't have it when I used dapper wither
<Coldwar55> What is the app called?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: there's a way to do it through kcontrol, it basically assigns the buttons to directly interface with the prog
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: would be awesome if I pressed the power button that it would go to the log out screen.
<Jucato> !superkaramba | Coldwar55
<ubotu> Coldwar55: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<mantan> either*
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg, win32codecs to name some more
<Coldwar55> Thanks :p
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ok. I will see what I can get figured out. Is kcontrol already installed?
<TheCreationist> BluesKaj: Well, I've installed all the codecs necessary, but for example, VLC will open the file, but not play it.  Kaffeine says there is no data on the DVD ... and browsing the DVD with Konq shows it as empty as well.
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: yes, but you have to alt-f2 it if you have feisty
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: okies
<mantan> I have no sound, I'm running with fiesty on a toshiba satellite laptop. I didn't have sound when I was using dapper either.
<BluesKaj> strange TheCreationist, but it sounds like you need drivers for your drives..scuse the pun :)
<Jucato> mantan: tried the sound troubleshooting wiki page?
<Jucato> !sound | mantan
<ubotu> mantan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TheCreationist> BluesKaj: Really?  They always worked flawlessly before lol
<crimsun> mantan: which model? A1xx?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: would it be an OBEX device? irda?
<hitmanWilly> TheCreationist: have you tried editing fstab to use the actual device names vice uuid's?
<BluesKaj> well, that's the limit of my limited knowledge , TheCreationist ...maybe one of the more experienced guys can help , hitmanWilly or Jucato
<Jucato> mantan: oh you're in luck! crimsun is here! :D
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: im not really sure, i did it once a couple years back with a multimedia keyboard
<TheCreationist> hitmanWilly: Never needed to before.  But I'm going ahead witht he Feisty upgrade right now... we'll see if that works.  If not I'll just do another clean install of Edgy (thank God for a separate /home partition) :)
<mantan> I have no idea what model it is. It's got a 17" screen, dual core, a nvidia graphics card and I bought it in december
<crimsun> mantan: it uh, doesn't say on the bottom of the laptop?
* hitmanWilly has to remember to move his...
<mantan> good point, I am definately a tool :P. It's a Satellite p100
<crimsun> mantan: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ah, ok. well, IRD would be the little receiver thing for controllers in general right? infared device and I guess a might be application or something
<Coldwar55> Wow
<BluesKaj> smart idea TheCreationist, altho separate partitions din't work for me after X got totally corrupted and unretrieveable
<Coldwar55> Kubuntu is so nice on the resources :p
<TheCreationist> BluesKaj: Well, it's been amazing for me so far, especially since I've had to reinstall Kubuntu about 20 times (no exaggeration).
<BluesKaj> wow
<TheCreationist> BluesKaj: Of course, it took me about 5 installs before I made that separate partition... but now it saves a LOT of time backing things up
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ok, for when you set the buttons for your media keys on your keyboard, how did you do that? Not seeing really any place to set buttons
<hitmanWilly> Alonea, try under input actions under regional/accessibility, it basically sets up macros
<BluesKaj> i've done it about 6 times , but i'm old so i tired easy :)
<Ashex> how does one stop X from starting up?
<Ashex> or more specifically, how does one change the runlevel in init?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: there we go. didn't know what section to go to
<Ashex> Ubuntu doesn't have an inittab :(
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: if its recoignizing the remote, it should recoignize input from it
<TheCreationist> BluesKaj: Well, I just lack the knowledge to fix all the problems I've had.  Reinstalling takes care of it, just takes a LOT of work with having to reinstall all the codecs/drivers and such.  That's why I was excited about Feisty - but without sound, what good does MP3 support do? ;)
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: also, its been a while since i did this, so i don't know how much help i can be :P
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: well, at least you try.
<jmartinez> hi, how do I turn off the annoying sound, for tab completion?
<Jucato> jmartinez: what do you mean?
<jmartinez> well, whenever i press tab on konsole i get some alarm for incorrect tab completions
<Jucato> ah
<hitmanWilly> Ashex: thanks to upstart, rc.local is kinda similar
<IceMANG> Can someone help me set up CPU temp monitoring on an MSI K8T-Neo2 under Kubuntu 6.10?
<BluesKaj> agreed TheCreationist...I fought for a week trying to find out how to turn on the spdif/pcm audio output , to feed my home theater receiver in the tv room...turns out the iec958 designated has to be unmuted altho there's vol ctrl associated with it and the iec958p feed has to be set to analog
<Jucato> jmartinez: Settings -> Bell
<jmartinez> yeah got it thx :)
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> I'll take a look at rc.local
<purpleposeidon> how can I get a taskbar icon for the battery levels on a laptop?
<BluesKaj> sacktime gents and gentilles ... talk to ya tomorrow,God wiling , ..nite all
<mantan> crimsun:http://pastebin.ca/482061
<Coldwar55> I'd have to say that Kubuntu/Ubuntu is the best Linux distro I have used yet
<crimsun> mantan: http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/test-azx-stac92xx-fixes/
<crimsun> mantan: replace your existing modules with the ones that I provide there
<hitmanWilly> Coldwar55: ok, go on #gentoo and repeat that, it'll be fun :)
<mantan> how do I go about doing that?
<crimsun> mantan: well, first download both files.
<Coldwar55> lol hitman
<Coldwar55> Well
<Coldwar55> I've used Gentoo before but the live-CD is a pain
<Coldwar55> and I hated the manual installation way back when
<Coldwar55> Although I did learn a lot
<mantan> kk
<IceMANG> is there a way for k/ubuntu to manage CPU temperature and throttling?
<mantan> crimsun:done, what next
<crimsun> mantan: where are they located now?
<mantan> in my main folder
<crimsun> and where is that?
<mantan>  /home/mantan
<crimsun> ok
<crimsun> now, sudo install -m644 snd-hda-codec.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/pci/hda/
<crimsun> then, sudo install -m644 snd-hda-intel.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/pci/hda/
<kai> is there any way around the encryption on dvds to rip?
<crimsun> kai: for starters, you need libdvdcss2 installed.
<kai> I just relized my dvd player will not play I guess encrypteded dvd
<kai> some it will play other it wont
<mantan> crimsun: should anything other than a new input line be below it after I input it
<navets> can someone help me with using my tv as a monitor... I can do it on windows but i dont know how to do it in kubuntu
<crimsun> mantan: no.
<navets> i am using svideo
<crimsun> mantan: in the UNIX tradition, install will only display errors if the command fails.
<kubuntu> i need help
<kubuntu> i am tryin to install 3d desktop
<kubuntu> and when i go to install
<mantan> crimsun: what do I do now?
<crimsun> mantan: sudo depmod -e
<crimsun> mantan: then, rebooot
<crimsun> -o
<kubuntu> when i go to install glibc-libidn-2.5 i gives me permisson denied
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu: you super user?
<Admiral_Chicago> kai: thats the problem with DRM
<mantan> so is there any particular reason that you HAVE to use sudo? I often just go into root session if it's a tag I know or whatever, is it generally a bad Idea to root shell?
<Admiral_Chicago> mantan: its safer, you can enabled a root account though
<kubuntu> can you help im not to much of a "Super User"
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu: hov are you trying to install things?
<kai> Admiral_Chicago: Oh, so there nothign I can do eh?
<Admiral_Chicago> not really, rip the dvd and burn the iso maybe
<kai> Im tryin to make a torrent of some my Anime but I guess I cna't do 'ninja scroll'
<kubuntu> yes in order to install 3d desktop you need libc of course and imlib2 and xfree86
<kai> Admiral_Chicago: adcidrip wont' recognize the dvd
<kubuntu> ive tried adept to do it in the past but cant get it to run
<navets> i am trying to use svideo to connect my tv to my laptop on linux, can anyone help me
<kubuntu> i only know how to do it on a desktop
<hitmanWilly> kai: there's ways around that
<hitmanWilly> !dvd | kai
<ubotu> kai: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<navets> kubuntu: how?
<kai> So you foun the way around, Im checking out the articles right now
<kubuntu> k3b might be better than acid ri[p for that?
<kubuntu> kai
<kai> I think I had a problem using that, somethin about my MP3 but I think it was having the same prob as with acid rip
<Maxdamantus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Coldwar55> Hmm
<Coldwar55> Where would Karamba themes be located?
<tarelerulz> Well, I installed Kubuntu 7.04 via adept and it can't seem to install firefox right and kongueror don't not use none-free flash player I installed.
<kubuntu> i am tryin to install 3d desktop and need help if anyone can :)
<tarelerulz> have any you run firefox from command line and have it do nothing ?
<kubuntu> kde -look
<kubuntu> for
<kubuntu> karamba
<kubuntu> ihave tarelerulz
<tarelerulz> kubunut , What did you do ?
<kubuntu> you can use run command thou
<tarelerulz> kubuntu , What do you mean?
<kubuntu> applications menu run command
<adap> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<adap> what's LVM
<kubuntu> it aint what you the same but close
<LinkCanabico> !ipw2200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tarelerulz> Well, I did the run menu option and no thing come up
<adap> help............. if i'm doing hardware raid, is there any util to control it in linux? i'm using adaptec
<kubuntu> it aint the same you want but close
<tarelerulz> I can't run it from its menu entire nor can I run it form command line and I don't get any error messagers either
<kubuntu> that sucks
<adap> asdf
<tarelerulz> The fact I don't get an error really vexes me .
<underdog5004> adap, you have something to say?
<kubuntu> ok i would try dpkg -r firefox
<Coldwar55> How come when I exited Superkaramba, and went back in my themes weren't there and when I tried to readd them I can't
<kubuntu> and then apt-get install firefox to see if it changes
<underdog5004> adap, LVM is Large Volume Management. I don't know much about it...try asking ubotu.
<kubuntu> it does that to me to
<joro> hi
<tarelerulz> That first command did not work . It said it could not remove it because of "2re1.4-mozilla-plugin depends on firefox".
<kubuntu> alright
<kubuntu> ummmm?
<kubuntu> yoiu cant get it to open period or just thru the command line because i took it as normal
<kubuntu> when it happen to me
<tarelerulz> kbuuntu, I am really lost . In fact  some program just stop working out of the blue. ark stopped working one day that was fun.
<tarelerulz> I can't run fire fox.  command line nor can I run it with run menu program and its menu entire.
<kubuntu> well you can get around ark
<kubuntu> not working
<tarelerulz> I know I did that
<kubuntu> tar xvf "name of package" this does the same
<kubuntu> as ark
<tarelerulz> I would just get Konqeror to work better ,but it does not use the non-free flash player I installed for it use adept
<adap> help............. if i'm doing hardware raid, is there any util to control it in linux? i'm using adaptec
<kubuntu> i am tryin to install 3d desktop and need help to get it to run
<tarelerulz> It seem like couple of program have never worked right on  my install of Kubuntu on my  Dell iinspiron 5100 .
<hakaisou> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<yurimxpxman> how can I access the menu bar in GNU Emacs?
<hakaisou> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hakaisou> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hakaisou> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<hakaisou> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<matt__> hi - does anyone know of a good guide on how to move the /home setting to something like /media/sda4/home ?
<pingveno> I'm having some trouble getting aiff audio files to play on Amarok
<pingveno> It just says that the media type isn't supported
<bluescreen> hi
<firecrotch> hi bluescreen
<|bluescreen|> im looking for help with xgl and beryl
<LinkCanabico> bluescreen hi
<crdlb> |bluescreen|: #ubuntu-effects
<rizoma> hi
<rizoma> what is autogen.sh?
<mantan> crimson: ru there?
<ebaad> I have installed xawtv, but tv is not working
<ebaad> can somebody help please
<LinkCanabico> ebaad what is the problem? try using modprobe to configure the card and tuner
<ebaad> how can I use modprobe
<ebaad> is it a command that i can run from cli
<hitmanWilly> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> wow...
<ebaad> oh ok
<ebaad> but thanks for lead
<aro> Yea that's odd that the bot has no modprobe information
<Jucato> the bot is not a man page bot :)
<hitmanWilly> ebaad: its a way to manually load kernel modules
<hitmanWilly> meh..
<aro> Jucato, I hardly expected a full man page, but at least a little tidbit (as it supplies for tons of other stuff) would suffice
<Jucato> aro: with the hundreds of possible commands or info, we couldn't possibly put them all in :)
<Jucato> besides, man:/modprobe is much better to look at :D
<LinkCanabico> ebaad im no expert but in my case i modified /etc/modprobe.conf ading this 2 lines  "alias char-major-81-0 bttv"
<LinkCanabico> "options bttv card=78 tuner=2 " try this and change the numbers
<ebaad> i ran modprobe but it is asking for parameters
<ebaad> and modulename
<hitmanWilly> ebaad: try modprobe bttv
<Jucato> modprobe <modulename>
<Jucato> you have to tell it what module you want to add ;)
<LinkCanabico> "modprobe bttv card=XX  tuner=XX" to select your card were XX is a number to finde out the number google for "v4l card list"
<ebaad> this xawtv used to run in the previous version
<ebaad> but so far has not worked in 7.0
<LinkCanabico>  ebaad did you update v4l?
<LinkCanabico> !v4l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ebaad> no not sure how to
<pingveno> I'm having trouble getting aiff files working with amarok/xine
<pingveno> It says something about there being no demux plugin
<hitmanWilly> ive been fighting with mine all night...
<pingveno> "no suitable demux plugin"
<hitmanWilly> pingveno: is this for streaming audio?
<LinkCanabico> ebaad can you try tvtime
<pingveno> No, just local audio
<ebaad> ok i will try the tvtime and see what happens
<hitmanWilly> hmm, usually i get that error when it errors out connecting to a radio station
<LinkCanabico> ebaad and start it from a terminal this sometimes helps to find the problem
<aman> hi everyone
<aman> plz help me
<LinkCanabico> ebaad il be back in 15 min sorry boss calls
<pag> !ask | aman
<ubotu> aman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mantan> crimsun: ru there?
<aman> can anybody plz help me out
<aman> can u plz tell me how to install SmartLink 56K modem on ubuntu linux for dial-up connection
<oem> Guten Morgen!
<Admiral_Chicago> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<mantan> I used sudo install -m644 snd-hda-codec.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/pci/hda/ and sudo depmod -e...... to fix a sound problem (I have no sound) and do not know what to do after this
<aman> ok
<oleg> hi
<dsmith_> how many ppl intend to support Dell and purchase a Ubuntu machine?
<mantan> I used sudo install -m644 snd-hda-codec.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/pci/hda/ and sudo depmod -e...... to fix a sound problem (I have no sound) and do not know what to do after this
<Maxdamantus> How do I install GRUB while using a LiveCD, with no access to floppy disks that aren't corrupted?
<Maxdamantus> Well, I can install it, but it doesn't know where to look for /boot.
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Maxdamantus> You showed me that.
<Maxdamantus> That's for installing from the system you're currently running on, or to a floppy.
<pag> Maxdamantus, you should chroot to your current system, and install it from there
<Maxdamantus> And can't boot into the correct system with no bootloader, and havn't got any non-corrupted floppies.
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. I'll try.
<dodijs> hi, anybody from slovak or czech rep?
<Jucato> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. So how exactly do I install it while chrooted, which has no drives in /dev?
<Maxdamantus> Ah. Think I got it.
<Maxdamantus> Google :)
<levon> anyone know of anything faster then k9copy
<wolferine> need a hand with a new mysql install
<wolferine> i updated it in Synaptic, but I am getting a weird (old) error in it
<wolferine> http://osvdb.org/displayvuln.php?osvdb_id=7314
<wolferine> its referenced in that URL
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> dual head config dont works with feisty right? anybody use dual head with different resolution?
<druntar> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<LinkCanabico> !hasenfroch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hasenfroch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<druntar> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<druntar> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tcscn72_> !iscsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<druntar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<LinkCanabico> !copy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pweaver> When I try to "safely remove" a usbdrive I get this error message
<LinkCanabico> i would like to know wat is beter gaim or kopete
<pweaver> http://rafb.net/p/evXaVb60.html
<pweaver> oops
<pweaver> ok, here's the error message i get when i click on "safely remove" : http://rafb.net/p/7e5Uxp88.html
<pag> !best | LinkCanabico
<ubotu> LinkCanabico: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<pweaver> LinkCanabico: that said, don't run gnome
<pweaver> i mean, choices are great!
<LinkCanabico> pweaver ok thanks
<kalorin`> ok so here's a question
<kalorin`> if I kick this thing off and tell it to upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10 via apt-get or adept
<kalorin`> and I have the ati closed drivers installed
<kalorin`> am I going to hate life when I wake up in the morning?
<adap> why can'[t firefox access gmail , only konqueror can
<kalorin`> cause it'll have no video?
<pweaver> adap: describe "can't access"
<adap> why my kopete keep saying error connecting, but i'm conencted and it just keep promping
<adap> cannota ccess normail mode.. can only access basic mode.. normal mode it is stuck at loading page and then tellms me to load in basic mode
<adap> wasn't like that in the past
<kalorin`> ah I'll wait a week and and then I guess I'll upgrade
<kalorin`> when I don't have school next week :)
<kalorin`> just in case
<pweaver> heh
<LinkCanabico> kalorin qood choise i hope you can wait a week. usualy i can weit just a few days
<pweaver> adap: i don't really know what you mean, sorry
<adap> can't access gmail normal mode
<kalorin`> link: I've waited this long
<adap> Loading...
<adap> This seems to be taking longer than usual.
<adap> If you are using a slow Internet connection, you can wait a bit longer for this page to finish loading, or just use basic HTML view for now.
<kalorin`> knowing I didn't want to take a chance and blow it up
<pweaver> adap: interesting... running any firefox extensions?  what version of firefox?  try backing up your .mozilla directory and starting firefox with an empty .mozilla directory?
<intelikey> monkey C monkey doo
<premier_> hello, I'm considering a new computer and I wanted to ask a few things about hard drives.  I'm planning to use twin 10000rpm 37GB hard drives in raid 1 (mirroring) for my OSes plus a 500GB for datas
<pweaver> premier_ ok
<premier_> can grub boot a OS (like windows) if it is not on my *primary* hard drive?
<adap> version 2.0.0.2..no other funny stuffs
<pheaver> adap: strange
<adap> wasn't like that
<adap> is it because java>?
<pheaver> premier_: I believe so
<LinkCanabico> premier grub can but i dont know if windows can boot
<intelikey> grub can boot what bios can.  nothing more
<pheaver> premier_: windows will boot fine, as long as your hard drives are arranged the same when you install windows as they are when you install grub
<premier_> do you guys know how the speed of raid 1 compares to raid 0, raid 5, and esp. no raid?
<pheaver> premier_: reads are faster, writes are same speed, i think
<premier_> someone told me raid 1 was slowest, but I don't think thats true
<pheaver> premier_: well, it doesn't make sense to compare raid 1 and raid 0 performance, cause they're entirely different... you shouldn't choose one based on performance
<pheaver> premier_: I would compare raid 1 to raid 5
<pheaver> premier_: but you're going to need 3 hard drives for raid 5
<pheaver> premier_: raid 5 is more efficient in terms of amount of storage (you get 2/3 instead of 1/2)
<premier_> pheaver: I understand that... I want my compy to be as fast as possible, but I also don't like the idea of a hard drive crash
<pheaver> premier_: then i guess raid 1 is for you
<pheaver> premier_: i use raid 5 and am very happy
<premier_> pheaver: I don't think I can afford that
<pheaver> premier_: well then why are you considering raid?
<premier_> pheaver: two is fine, but three is a little much
<pheaver> premier_: you said you were getting two identical drives anyway, right?
<pheaver> premier_: oh, i thought you said raid 1 would be too expensive heh... nevermind
<kalorin`> anyone know what apt-index-watch is?
<kalorin`> I keep seeing it pop  up in the process list using a non-trivial amount of resources
<premier_> kalorin`: a program that causes computer to slow down
<kalorin`> I can think of what I would image it to do
<intelikey> !info apt-index-watch
<premier_> it was taken out with fiesty
<ubotu> Package apt-index-watch does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kalorin`> premier_: good
<premier_> lol
<kalorin`> so I could remove it?
<kalorin`> under 6.10
<premier_> kalorin`: there is a patch to fix it. look it up on google.  I had the same problem
<kalorin`> k
<intelikey> !info apt-index-watch edgy
<ubotu> Package apt-index-watch does not exist in edgy
<intelikey> !info apt-index-watch dapper
<ubotu> Package apt-index-watch does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> where did you get apt-index-watch
<premier_> pheaver: with about 37GB, I should be able to hold 2-3 distros with generous swap and plenty of program space, no problems, right?
<premier_> intelikey: I don't know what ubotu is on about.  I'm sure it was in edgy.  I mean, do they ever take stuff like that out long after the distro was released?
<pheaver> premier_: mmm... i guess
<intelikey> as far as i know they never remove packages from a repo
<pheaver> premier_: yeah that sounds about right
<premier_> pheaver: now, I can have two distros coexsit, and read the same /home partitions?
<pheaver> premier_: well, yes and no
<LinkCanabico> premier yes but no
<pheaver> premier_: i find that sometimes certain applications don't behave well when their settings are shared between distros
<intelikey> as long as you have the same $UID on both
<premier_> hmmmm...
<pheaver> premier_: KDE seems to freak out when i switch distros and I have to remove the .kde directory
<pheaver> premier_: but others may have different experience
<premier_> what if the partitions weren't /home/ partitions per se but were primary document folders
<intelikey> pheaver same $UID ?
<pheaver> intellikey: well of course
<premier_> the two distros are ubuntu and debian... they're pretty similar anyway, right?
<pheaver> intelikey: no permission problems, just settings that work on one distro but not another
<intelikey> hmmm
<pheaver> intelikey: for example, application A might be watched for gentoo differently than for ubuntu
<pheaver> *patched
<intelikey> version mismatch
<pheaver> intelikey: right
<pheaver> intelikey: kcontrol is different in ubuntu than gentoo, i think
<intelikey> simple answer run kde one version gnome another *box another....
<pheaver> haha, yeah but who would want to do that?
<premier_> intelikey: I wanna use my kde!
<pheaver> you can always find a way around it, like by having your kde settings in different directories
<dadchicken> Any mailing list folks about?
<LinkCanabico> I would
<intelikey> why you want more than one distro if you are just gonna make tweenkies out of them ?
<premier_> tweenkies?
<LinkCanabico> intelikey becus managing it is great experience
<LinkCanabico> because
<intelikey> LinkCanabico fair enough.
<premier_> what does intelikey mean when he says tweenkies?
<kalorin`> ah sweet sweet saved cycles
<intelikey> same = same
<kalorin`> no more apt-index-watcher
<kalorin`> that thing was seriously messing with my machine for some damn reason
<kalorin`> kept hearing some fan in there spinning up and down over and over
<kalorin`> hopefully this'll keep ti quiet
<LinkCanabico> !apt-index-watcher
<kalorin`> ok nighty all
<kalorin`> frigging 3:30am
<kalorin`> this is killin' me
<premier_> btw, should save sessions in kde take forever to load?  like for-e-ver?
<pweaver> hmm... i got disconnected
<LinkCanabico> 2:30 here good night i stil have ! hour
<kalorin`> never bothered with any
<pweaver> no
<LinkCanabico> premier i think not
<premier_> mine seem to load about as slowly as a windows computer (nearly a minute maybe) so I ended turning them off... is there a way to determine if there is something wrong?
<intelikey> yeah takes about 12 or 14 seconds on this old slow p1
<intelikey> premier_ log files ?
<premier_> intelikey: which ones, specifically?
<intelikey> xorg's ?
<premier_> where is that?
<intelikey> kdm possably...
<intelikey> /var/log/*
<intelikey> premier_ may be one in your home dir too
<aftertaf> premier_: no error message about .ICEAuthority file?   - sometimes deleting this file in your home can help things work.
<eXistenz> Hello, is it recommended to upgrade to feisty?
<intelikey> yes
<LinkCanabico> si
<intelikey> but that dom't mean you wont have any trubble
<eXistenz> intelikey: to upgrade using that wizard
<intelikey> do i recommend it?   no.
<intelikey> is it reccomended?  yes.
<LinkCanabico> intelikey stop typing faster then I LOL
<kalorin`> intelikey: what have you seen as issues with it?
<intelikey> but i don't know how fast you LOL LinkCanabico
<kalorin`> LOLOLOLOLOL!
<kalorin`> :)
<premier_> learn dvorak, you can lol faster
<premier_> lolololololololololol
<kalorin`> http://home.bradmc.com/misc/dog_joke.gif
<kalorin`> not as good as this little gem that popped up today
<aftertaf> lol
<kalorin`> http://fukung.net/images/2855/vim.gif
<kalorin`> <3 VIM
<intelikey> kalorin` the normal new release things.   vidio  sound  networking   and the omenous "failed upgrade that broke my system."   that someone always comes up with.
<kalorin`> heh
<kalorin`> my buddy at work is running 7.04 after an apt-get upgrade
<kalorin`> seems to be working pretty well for him
<kalorin`> my issue is that I just know it'll blow up my video that took forever to get set up anyway with the ATI drivers
<intelikey> yeah.  does for a majority i suppose.   but we always see the minority in here.
<kalorin`> due tot he kernel module
<kalorin`> I should unload it first and then do the upgrade and then pop it back in place I would imagine
<premier_> I got feisty, the only difference i notice is the flashy new folder animations
<kalorin`> well rebuild and pop it into place
<kalorin`> yeah
<kalorin`> ok really, gotta sleep no
<kalorin`> now
<intelikey> "ok really, gotta sleep no"   :)
<LinkCanabico> good night
<kalorin`> going on 4am, you're lucky you get the n and o
<kalorin`> :)
<kalorin`> in that order even
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<alex_>  ?
<premier_> russian?
<kraut> moin
<alex_> 
<intelikey> ukrain ?
<alex_>     ;)
<LinkCanabico> nya nyez niayu kawaritz paruski
<premier_> LinkCanabico: what langauge is that?
<Admiral_Chicago> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<premier_> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<premier_> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<aftertaf> however, happy to see unicode is functioning correctly :)
<LinkCanabico> premier_ russian but i dont know the right speling "i dont speak russian
<premier_> 
<premier_> damn it, spelled it wrong
<LinkCanabico> ok everybody WTF
<premier_> sorry
<gans20|malchik> hello there
<gans20|malchik> vsem privet :)
<LinkCanabico> gans20 ???
<gans20|malchik> Link ?
<premier_> 
<gans20|malchik> premier_, looks exciting :)
<LinkCanabico> do we swich to oftopic so we dont piss someone off
* intelikey looks at premier_
<premier_> sorry...
<gans20|malchik> can't find midnight commander in kubuntu 7.04 ... is it there?
<intelikey> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<insmod> gans20|malchik: ya just install it
<insmod> gans20|malchik: apt-get install mc
<gans20|malchik> insmod, thanks ... I thought I tried that :)
<insmod> gans20|malchik: run  apt-get update first
<gans20|malchik> insmod, I did its okay now
<intelikey> apt-get install gentoo
<flaccid> anybody use any programs to rip streaming real video or wmv ?
<intelikey> never played with a streem.....
<flaccid> there is programs to rip/capture the streams on linux but i don' tknow what they are called
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> anybody use dualhead ?
<gsuveg> xorg dont detect my 2nd monitor
<intelikey> me either flaccid .     kstreamripper - kde frontend for streamripper
<intelikey> streamripper - download online streams into mp3 files
<intelikey> not what you want i guess
<intelikey> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<intelikey> gsuveg ^
<gsuveg> intelikey: thank you
<intelikey> np
<flaccid> i'll check it out thanks
<intelikey> flaccid i don't thank thats what you want.  but idk.
<flaccid> i guess it just need to do video
<intelikey> vstream - bttv video capture utility aimed at making MPEGs
<gsuveg> intelikey: but anyway, i dont understud that...
<intelikey> i'm just thumbing throught the packages...
<flaccid> true
<intelikey> gsuveg hmmm
<gsuveg> intelikey: it is an i915
<gsuveg> why dont see it the 2nd screeen?
<gsuveg> intelikey: xorg > pastebin help you ?
<intelikey> gsuveg on that page,  did you even visit the   "using multiple monitors" link ?
<gsuveg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20308/
<gsuveg> yes
<intelikey> so did you want type 1 2 or 3 multi-head configuration ?
<gsuveg> i dont know...
<gsuveg> using external tft with my laptop
<intelikey> Xinerama
<gsuveg> type 3
<gsuveg> one big screen
<LinkCanabico> hi anyone knows good QT forum tutorial?
<gsuveg> intelikey: you look something wrong in my config ?
<intelikey> gsuveg monitor identifiers   maybe
<intelikey> referance         Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT, LFP"
<gsuveg> intelikey: thats in Devive in right line ?
<gsuveg> intelikey: or maybe the monitor part ?
<intelikey> gsuveg monitor part.
<gsuveg> Section "Monitor"
<gsuveg>   Identifier  "internal"
<gsuveg>   Option    "DPMS"
<gsuveg> EndSection
<gsuveg> this
<intelikey> the line doesn't match the identifiesr
<llutz> hi
<gsuveg> intelikey: im write internal nit the 'ltalnos..'
<intelikey> gsuveg teach me.    should it not be more like  identifier 'CRT'      and  identifier 'LFP'     to match the line   Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT, LFP"   ????     man i still bash coding and haven't noticed the differance ?
<gsuveg>   Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT, LFP"
<gsuveg> on all 2 device
<gsuveg> hmmm. test.
<adap> are there bugs in kopete? funny.. my name lists keep moving left right left right and keeps showing Error connecting to MSN server but i'm online and can chat
<adap> weird!
<adap> nowadays when it load up, it keep asking me to add an account when i already have one
<gsuveg> intelikey: doesnt works...
<fb33> can someone help me with beryl-manager after Iaunch it I get a black screen with non blinking cursor
<intelikey> gsuveg no.  that's not what i meant.      the monitor identifiers are not "CRT and LFP"    but that's what the option line is calling for.    thus change the identifiers or the option line in the vidio card blocks.    unless i'm all wet and xorg knows what CRT  and LFP  are without you telling it   then that's probably where the trubble is.    i'm not an xorg x-eologist x-pert
<intelikey> gsuveg   http://pastebin.us/34313   example
<intelikey> so don't x-pect to much out of me.
<intelikey> the last two times this computer booted it hasn't seen a gui...       one might conclude that the gui is not my forte'
* intelikey tends to hang out over round the west forty....
<intelikey> armin you comming or going ?
<gsuveg> intelikey: thanks, now i need work, im test it later.
<intelikey> gsuveg good luck with it.
<gsuveg> intelikey: thank you.
<armin> having some problems with my connection...
<intelikey> gsuveg "if that fixes it"   what you had done was the same as naming your dog 'joe'   then calling 'bob' to come to you...     "here bob, come here bob.     why doesn't joe come?"  :)
<intelikey> maybe not a good example; in reality most dogs could not care less what you call them.  they simply come when they hear your voice....     maybe a better example would be dialing sam's phone number and wondering why jill doesn't answer...
<intelikey> so when we see if that fixes your problem or not; we'll also know whether to call xorg joe or jill in the future
<markc> anyone know of a newbie friendly piccie orientated review of kubuntu anywhere /
<markc> ?
<fagin> Hi. I have a shell/kde question. I need to find where konversation has its scripts. It's supposed to be in: $KDEDIR/share/apps/konversation/scripts, but I don't seem to have that variable in my environment.
<fagin> How can I find out the path to the script dir?
<llutz> fagin: $KDEDIR = /usr
<fagin> It is? That simple? Cool, thanks
<intelikey> fagin dpkg -L konversation | less      will show you everything that the package installed.
<fagin> Thanks. That's good to know
<markc> is there something like this available for kubuntu ? -> http://www.mepis.org/files/MEPIS User Guide.pdf
<intelikey> !mepis
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<intelikey> !user guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> nm.
<markc> thought so, not much available
<intelikey> !ubuntu guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markc> that's why I am asking here, in case anyone has come across anything for windows weenies
<intelikey> well there is an infonode  i just can't find it.
<markc> that mepis pdf might have to do, at least it's kind of close
<markc> wish I had the time do do up something myself
<phisrow> http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/index.html is one guide, it is slightly out of date; but things shouldn't have changed too much at the user level.
<intelikey> .pdf    yuch
<markc> pdf is easy for ex-windows users and complete novices to read
<intelikey> pdf is a file format.   has nothing to do with "ease of reading"
<markc> that kquickguide is not too bad, still a bit too long though
<markc> a pdf can EASILY sit on a desktop and opened with a single click
<intelikey> so can a .txt
<llutz> or .html
<intelikey> so can a .ps
<markc> with piccies ?
<markc> uhm, at least most ppl I know have heard of and used a pdf before
<phisrow> No pictures in that one, I think.
<druntar> ok how can i set up beryl and kiba dock to load at startup?
<markc> yep, there are some piccies in that kquickguide
<phisrow> Ah, ok.
<intelikey> piccies are for people that can't read ?
<markc> phisrow: thanks for that kquickquide link, it is better than the mepis pdf
<markc> intelikey: and windows users
<phisrow> No problem, markc, hope it helps.
<intelikey> ok that was ot.      Admiral_Chicago do your job and kick me out of here.
<intelikey> or just op me and i'll do it.  :)
<CarinArr> what's wrong with pdf?
<markc> phisrow: it will... one user is 74yo and managed to install ubuntu before he contacted me... a desperate win98 user who can't afford to "upgrade" to winxp, and his isp will no longer support win98, or linux for that matter... so he found me via google
<llutz> CarinArr: odf isn't free
<s330d3r> diasuko_ido:   you here?
<llutz> pdf sry
<CarinArr> llutz: uhm.. what the format?
<phisrow> Markc, your user impresses me. That is a lot of pluck for somebody of that age dealing with a computer.
<llutz> CarinArr: pdf is a proprietary file-format owned by adobe.
<pvandewyngaerde> i downloaded a lot of music that is licensed under a creative commons, but its all mp3, how can i convert them to ogg ?
<intelikey> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<markc> phisrow: absolutely, and I would like to point him to the easiest docs I can fins, until I can make some screencasts and send them to him, and others, on dvd
<CarinArr> i have to admit i still don't quite get that.. i can get free vs non-free software
<CarinArr> but there are free applications to produce pdf files, and free applications to read it
<llutz> CarinArr: and most of us prefer free formats. they exist and you should use/spread them.
<intelikey> CarinArr free as in free beer.  but not free as in free speach
<CarinArr> llutz: i'm not arguing.. i'm interested, how is it not a free format if you can produce/read them for free?
<phisrow> It sounds like you are doing excellent work with him, markc, I wish you(and him) the best. People like him are the sort that can benefit greatly from Free software, if they can get the information they need.
<intelikey> CarinArr read any  M$ EULA   and read the GNU-GPL
<CarinArr> .ps isn't really an option for me normally as people look at me blankly when i send them a .ps file
<intelikey> html
<CarinArr> er
<CarinArr> html really doesn't do the job
<Psychoss> hi
<markc> phisrow: yes. I think the upcoming DELL sales will also bring in folks that would not otherwise bother to install linux themselves... they should be shown, gently, what free software is all about
<Psychoss> just one easy question :p
<intelikey> yeah i know web pages that don't have pdf's or flash just arent worth looking at are they  :)
<phisrow> I agree, I'm looking forward to the start of the Dell sales.
<llutz> CarinArr: afaik only a small part of pdf-specs is available and used by "free" software.
<CarinArr> intelikey: that's not what i'm saying.. html doesn't really allow typesetting.. html is for webpages, pdf is for documents
<druntar> can someone tell me how to get my cdrom drive off my desktop?
<Psychoss> what's the debugging symbols for kdenetwork?
<phisrow> CarinArr and llutz: While PDF is Adobe's spec, it is an open standard and licenced under decent conditions. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pdf
<intelikey> "html is for webpages, pdf is for documents"   classic...
<CarinArr> intelikey: you're trying to compare two things meant for completely different purposes
<phisrow> I'm not much impressed by some of the newer and flashier bits; but core functions are stable, open and quite standardized.
<intelikey> druntar right click the desktop configure (or proprities)   and    show divice icons ...
<markc> and pdf remains the best cross-platform way to print docs, to/from any platform
<CarinArr> i don't use adobe for anything, i use the tetex utils to convert ps to pdf, and view them using free software, so to me that has to be enough
<Psychoss> i ask again my question more preciously what does it mean the word symbols for the debugging kdenetwork is it the command line?
<intelikey> hey use what you like.     i just said    pdf  yuch.    and that's still how i feel about it.
<Psychoss> someone?:p
<intelikey> symbols ?
<CarinArr> if you compare html to pdf you probably wouldn't see the benefits
<Psychoss> yes
<phisrow> Psychoss, the debugging symbols are not included in the standard package, they are for development purposes.
<Psychoss> symbols?
<s330d3r> I am new to kubuntu, I have 7.04 installed on a laptop with an Intel 855 video chipset... the resolution is stuck at a max of 1024x768 when it should be 1290x768....  help
<phisrow> You can install them in a sepate package, let me check and see which one.
<Psychoss> ok for developpers i 'll be use later so :)thx
<llutz> s330d3r: "sudo aptitude install 915resolution"
<naught101> what's a good EXIF data viewer for kubuntu?
<markc> s330d3r: apt-get install 815resolution (or maybe it's on board /etc/init.d/815resolution start)
<Psychoss> nice os kubuntu
<markc> ah, 915 resolution then
<llutz> markc: it was 855resolution before ;)
<phisrow> Psychoss: if you do want the debugging symbols, the package kdenetwork-dbg has them, just install that if you ever need/want the symbols.
<Psychoss> but the symbols means the graphical picture?
<markc> llutz: right, 815 modulo 855 now = 915
<intelikey> Psychoss no.
<Psychoss> erf
<phisrow> Psychoss: No, they are for debugging crashes of the application.
<Psychoss> ok
<s330d3r> llutz: do I have to restart x now?
<phisrow> Unless you need to file a bug report, or diagnose a crash, you probably won't need them.
<Psychoss> ok i was an error only in konsole but it was a bug of writing
<s330d3r> markc: do I have to restart x no?
<s330d3r> now
<markc> s330d3r: yes
<Psychoss> i let us work :)
<intelikey> s330d3r for changes in xorg.conf to affect anything you will need to start X
<intelikey> start  restart kickstart jumpstart.....
<CalZing> I'm about to build a pc and I want to have a sound card that is good and works ootb in ubunt. Does anyone have recommendations?
<markc> s330d3r: check /etc/default/915resolution, you might want to add XRES0 and YRES0
<intelikey> anything that doesn't say "made for...(that other os)"
<intelikey> or system requirements (that os)
<CalZing> ok, but is there any sound card out there known for it's good linux support?
<markc> s330d3r: did you get the right res ?
<Psychoss> arf another advice i need a basic graphic card for kubuntu but i don't know what i need to buy have you an idea ?
<intelikey> CalZing there was a supported hardware page on the wiki   i think.
<markc> CalZing: low end it's hard to beat a sblive anything, except x-fi
<crdlb> Psychoss: old ati cards are a good choice on feisty
<intelikey> Psychoss intel is pretty well supported
<phisrow> CalZing:I've heard good things about the Emu10K sound driver, it supports a variety of Creative labs sound cards.
<phisrow> http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<markc> CalZing: higher end the m-audio cards are good to go
<Psychoss> ok thx i'll saw it
<phisrow> The X-Fi is said to be a brick under Linux at the moment, so don't bother with that one.
<Psychoss> bye bye
<intelikey> Psychoss ! ati      nvidia maybe  but   ati is one of the most trubblesum
<Psychoss> ok i feel it
<crdlb> ati is fine as long as it's old ati
<markc> phisrow: creative are meant to be releasing their x-fi driver soon, maybe this month
<intelikey> crdlb hard to buy a new  "old ati card"  though
<phisrow> MarkC: That is good news. Hopefully that'll bring the X-Fi up to full peformance under Linux.
<crdlb> intelikey: ebay
<s330d3r> markc: can I resart x without logging out?
<crdlb> there's lots of parts resellers too
<markc> s330d3r: I don't think so .. did you get the right res?
<intelikey> s330d3r not likely
<Psychoss> you want know i need a recent card so in ati or nvidia
<phisrow> ATI cards up to, and including the 9200(IIRC) are very well supported by the free ATI drivers.
<phisrow> If you have to go with proprietary drivers, though, Nvidia is said to be better than ATI.
<CalZing> ok, but i don't want things like 48 khz resampling, because i will produce some music with rosegarden/muse using this cards
<intelikey> and intel has drivers
<markc> CalZing: the cheapest sblive will do that, they are 48khtz native
<Psychoss> fine
<markc> my cheap intel Dell lappie has 24bit/96khtz sound
<phisrow> CalZing: m-audio might be a better idea for music production, though they are likely to be more expensive.
<intelikey> d-board if you can find one...
<Psychoss> yes it's a good question using reason for exemple on kubuntu is it possible?
<markc> also, I've got a tascam us-122 that works okay with linux, 24bit/48khtz, phantom power
<markc> Psychoss: maybe under vmware perhaps
<Psychoss> ah a virtual server i think
<phisrow> If you want the full details on audio under linux, you might want to hunt up some users of one of the audio specialized distros.
<markc> Psychoss: yes, if you have a gb+ of ram then it's a reasonable option
<phisrow> Let me see if I can get you some links.
<intelikey> vm virtual machine
<s330d3r> markc: seems to be good now, thanks!
<Psychoss> yes it's on my other workstation
<markc> ubuntustudio is probably worth waiting for
<markc> untuntustudio.org
<Psychoss> gb more oh oh my keyboard is not the same
<ubuntu> hi
<markc> the feisty lowlat kernel is pretty good, only problem for me is that asound2-plugins is missing pcm_jack
<Psychoss> thow did you tape >+<
<Psychoss> MAJ!
<Psychoss> ok it's good
<Psychoss> +
<Psychoss> :))
<Psychoss> cya and thx for your help
<markc> that ubuntu user was lucky to get onto freenode... the sayayon folks setup an irc nick of sabayon-$RANDOM with an icon on their liveCD desktop... great idea
<intelikey> oo-boo-nauts  tux'n through cyber space
<intelikey> vesta'd my first vesta today.    it's just as windowish as it's pred-xpessors
<intelikey> why do people buy that crap ?
<Maxdamantus> Has anyone managed to get vmplayer working with arts?
<markc> ah, the wait for ubuntustudio.org is no more
<intelikey> i can wait
<chrismhampson> markc: just downloaded the ubuntustudio theme for feisty and it is very nice to look at!
<dario> hi all
<dario> i need help for a stupid thing
<markc> intelikey: you obviously haven't been
<chrismhampson> dario: go on
<dario> can someone tell me how can i start a game that i have just downloaded from internet
<dario> i downloaded the linux version
<chrismhampson> dario: which game?
<dario> fretsonfire
<markc> chrismhampson: what't the actual package... as I might try to upscale my kbuntu rather than install studio from scratch
<dario> i windows i use exe files
<Maxdamantus> dario, it's a tar.gz, which probably means it's the source.
<dario> but in linux i really don't know
<Maxdamantus> Try (in the terminal) cd /path/to/file
<dario> the what should i do
<chrismhampson> markc: i searched on ubuntu forums and found instructions (add a repo etc) and then i had to go to gnome-look or something to install the icon set
<Maxdamantus> Then "gzip -d Frets* && tar -xf Frets*"
<Maxdamantus> Then, "cd Frets*"
<Maxdamantus> Most packages have an INSTALL file, which is a text document.
<chrismhampson> markc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439624&page=2
<Maxdamantus> Telling you what exactly to do.
<chrismhampson> markc: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/UbuntuStudio+Icons?content=58050
<markc> chrismhampson: spot on, thanks
<chrismhampson> markc: i don't know why but you need to customize an existing theme and change all the options to ubuntustudio
<Maxdamantus> What is UbuntuStudio?... The site seems EXTREMELY slow.
<dario> now what should i do max
<Admiral_Chicago> Maxdamantus: its got very very heavy traffic
<chrismhampson> Maxdamantus: feisty with audio/video apps
<Maxdamantus> Yea, I guessed that.
<Admiral_Chicago> Maxdamantus: ask in #ubuntustudio
<Admiral_Chicago> Maxdamantus: http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/bandwidth/current.jpg
<Maxdamantus> dario.
<Maxdamantus> Try going to where the file was in a file browser.
<dario> i did it
<dario> and now
<markc> Maxdamantus: a a/v optimized version of ubuntu, it's slow because a poopload of people have been waiting for this for months... it's possibly going to become the premiere audio/visual distro for linux
<Maxdamantus> Should've created a directory called "FretsOnFirexx.xx.xx" or something.
<Admiral_Chicago> Maxdamantus: its a highly revised version of Ubuntu that is built optimized for multimedia development.
<Maxdamantus> Go into that, and read INSTALL.
<dario> there isn't an install file
<Maxdamantus> What files are there?
<Admiral_Chicago> it currently works on x86 only.
<Maxdamantus> configure?
<markc> Maxdamantus: the bottom line should be a realtime kernel with a viable and stable jack enable audio tool chain
<Maxdamantus> Or is it pre-compiled?
<Maxdamantus> dario, is there some file called something like "fretsonfire"?
<dario> in this folder there are a lot of files .so
<Maxdamantus> It'll be precompiled then.
<dario> then there is a file called fretsonfire.bin
<Maxdamantus> Go into the terminal.
<dario> and a shell application called fretsonfire
<Maxdamantus> Then cd to the directory, and "./fretsonfire.bin"
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<Maxdamantus> "./fretsonfire"
<Maxdamantus> (No quotes)
<CCmonster> anyone here used torrentflux?
<dario> ho it worked
<dario> thankyou
<dario> bb
<Maxdamantus> Np.
<Maxdamantus> Wait.
<Maxdamantus> Do you want to make a shortcut?
<Maxdamantus> Or run it from the terminal every time?
<Maxdamantus> Yucky theme in those UbuntuStudio screenshots.
<Maxdamantus> Though pretty good for GNOME.
<Admiral_Chicago> i think the theme looks great
<Admiral_Chicago> but I'm not here to argue, i'm here to do a paper.
<Maxdamantus> I don't like it.
<Maxdamantus> Lol.
<intelikey> grag-n-grop link here
<Admiral_Chicago> Maxdamantus: http://fluxbuntu.org/UbuntuStudio_7.04.torrent if you are interested
<Maxdamantus> Nty.
<intelikey> O T
<intelikey>                :)
<dcorbin> Can kubuntu install the nvidia driver, or only the "nv" driver?
<Maxdamantus> Not really much use for me. Only thing I create to do with Multimedia is images.
<Admiral_Chicago> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> !nv | dcorbin
<ubotu> dcorbin: please see above
<Admiral_Chicago> dcorbin: that link
<dcorbin> Thanks
<r3> hello ... when i rotate the cube in beryl.. it wont switch to appropriate desktop
<r3> can anyone help pls ?
<Maxdamantus> #beryl might be more help. :S
<r3> ou.. thnx :)
<Maxdamantus> #kubuntu is pretty useless really.
<r3> i am also interested in bootsplash and grub splash
<r3> i guess i rather not use boot splash ment for other distro
<r3> right ?
<Maxdamantus> Google it. :P
<Met631> hy
<Maxdamantus> I havn't bothered putting one on yet. As I usually reboot about once a week.
<intelikey> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Maxdamantus> Try http://kde-look.org/
<Maxdamantus> They have fairly good ones.
<Maxdamantus> GRUB too.
<r3> kde-look has no search
<r3> :/
<The_Alexander> hello. I have a problem with NVidia drivers
<Maxdamantus> It has a "highest rated" order though.
<The_Alexander> After installing they can tun XGL, but when I restart my computer - it wony
<The_Alexander> wont
<The_Alexander> it says that kernel doesnt support it
<Maxdamantus> It does have search.
<crdlb> The_Alexander: first off, you don't need Xgl with nvidia
<crdlb> secondly what is the exact error?
<The_Alexander> I want to run beryl :)
<crdlb> you still don't need Xgl
<The_Alexander> I dont know if I use good terms
<The_Alexander> but Nvidia is needed for 3D acceleration
<crdlb> ok so how did you install the nvidia driver?
<The_Alexander> right?
<crdlb> yes
<The_Alexander> firstly I from .run from Nvidia site
<crdlb> ugh
<The_Alexander> it worked to first reboot
<r3> hello alexander
<r3> please type "fglrxinfo"
<The_Alexander> later, I "updated" with nvidia-installer to stable version
<crdlb> you did it all wrong
<crdlb> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 4386 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<crdlb> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 4719 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<The_Alexander> so Ill have to install it with adept?
<crdlb> yes but you have to undo the damage first
<The_Alexander> how to do it?
<crdlb> I don't know
<crdlb> do you still have the installer?
<The_Alexander> no
<crdlb> then you can't
<The_Alexander> but I can download again
<crdlb> you have to run it in uninstall mode
<The_Alexander> ok
<crdlb> if you're going to use the manual installer you have to do it right
<r3> uoooooou .... konqueror just stoped showing content of /media/hd* .... shoot
<r3> i guess i reboot to find out if thats permenent
<r3> ubotu ... thnx for da link
<Maxdamantus> He's a bot/
<Maxdamantus> You can feed him though.
<crdlb> The_Alexander: see: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_nvidia_feisty
<crdlb> method 2
<The_Alexander> ok
<crdlb> getting back to the proper packages would be difficult and error-prone without a fresh reinstall
<The_Alexander> so brb and thanks
<r3> is he really a bot ?
<crdlb> so just do it right following the guide
<Maxdamantus> Yes.
<crdlb> !botsnack
<intelikey> r3 yes
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<intelikey> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<r3> hm.. got my thing right away ... smart one :D
<r3> okay... let me reboot if my prob. with konqeror persits
<Fahuadai> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Puke> pouet ! ;)
<Maxdamantus> !botsnack Yuck.. No, yum.. Wait, actually yuck.. Uhh
<Maxdamantus> !botsnack | Yuck.. No, yum.. Wait, actually yuck.. Uhh
<ubotu> Yuck.. No, yum.. Wait, actually yuck.. Uhh: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<wilman> can someone tell me where the xine config files are?
<r3> everything is just fine
<r3> :)))
<Puke> updatedb and locate xine? ? :p
<Yorokobi> wilman, ~/.xine/config is one place
<wilman> ok thx;)
<dac_> jisao, Iwant to unsubscribe LBo
<Jisao> just a sec
<r3> hm.. i might have one more question
<Jisao> http://www.linuxbasics.org/mailinglist/start
<r3> the page that describes grub modification says "To proceed, you'll need to know the framebuffer code for your desired resolution:"
<Jisao> the option to unsubscribe is at the bottom of the page, dac_
<dac_> jisao, thanks
<r3> yet i dont know what resolution my grub runs
<Maxdamantus> r3, most monitors are able to tell you.
<dac_> thank you, have a nice day
<r3> maxdamantus - my linux works 1024*768 ... does it also mean that grub will work fine under this resolution?
<Maxdamantus> It will work fine.
<r3> it just looks like 640*480 ...
<r3> okay.. i'll try
<Maxdamantus> Anything will run fine on 1024*768, limited to the software.
<Maxdamantus> But I'm fairly sure GRUB can run at 1024x768.
<bagster> holler
<bagster> i have an api mismatch error, rc  nvidia-glx 1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20
<bagster> and
<bagster> ii  nvidia-glx-new 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20
<bagster> how to remove the 9631?
<crdlb> bagster: it said it was using the 9631 kernel module?
<bagster> if i remember correctly :-S
<crdlb> bagster: here's how to fix that problem:
<gans20|malchik> is it possible to install Maven2 with apt ?
<crdlb> edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<crdlb> and set DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia_legacy nvidia"
<crdlb> that will force it to use nvidia_new
<bagster> aight
<dac_> forgot password, have to do later
<bagster> ok reboot
<kim_> Hello hello! i need help!
<flaccid> i do too
<flaccid> in fact the human race needs lots of help
<flaccid> more than you can imagine
<kim_> The bank closes at 3, and i have a bank number i have to put money to today!!!
<Yorokobi> you're on your own there kim_
<kim_> Kopete has a rememberd conversation
<kim_> where is that file??
<bagster> thanks mate
<kim_> ive reinstalled kopete yeasterday but i saved the kopete map and the kopete-history
<crdlb> worked?
<flaccid> kim_: use the log feature in kopete to view the log
<flaccid> kim_: if you saved it then look at it
<Maxdamantus> I'd say it would be defined by Kopete.
<bagster> aye :)
<Maxdamantus> Probably ~/.kopete or something.
<Maxdamantus> Nope.
<wilman> eveytime i change something in xine config it resets after restart what to do about it?
<flaccid> try ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<flaccid> ^^ kim_
<kim_> Yesterday, i took the kde/apps/koptete map and saved it to the desktop and then reinstalled
<bagster> hmm
<kim_> w8
<Maxdamantus> Grr.. I don't like a few things about the kernel in this. :(
<flaccid> kim_: look at the logs in a text editor like kate
<bagster> dpkg-query -l | grep nvidia still gives me 9631 on the rc nvidia-glx
<kim_> logs!
<kim_> sec
<flaccid> kim_: its a good idea to look at what you backup when you need the data back :)
<bagster> is this ok?
<kim_> Bah!
<bagster> or should it also be 9755?
<flaccid> bah? yes i'd like a beer please
<kim_> All i can find in my trashcan is: kopete/logs/botmetro... and thats only one contact of 100 ive spoke too
<Maxdamantus> kim_, why is it in the trashcan?
<flaccid> the logs directory is based on your user account , not the person you speak with
<flaccid> eg
<Maxdamantus> Most programs leave the logs, and other data there.
<crdlb> bagster: don't worry about the residual configuration
<crdlb> it's not really a big deal
<bagster> aight
<flaccid> ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs/MSNProtocol/myemail@hotmail-com
<crdlb> you actually have 9755 installed
<bagster> good
<crdlb> which is what matters
<bagster> thanks again.. i have another more complex issue, if you've got the time
<crdlb> if it involves kde, I won't be on any use :)
<wilman> eveytime i change something in xine config it resets after restart what to do about it?
<bagster> i'll give it a shot
<kim_> Everybody!! i found the code!!
<flaccid> wilman: no need to repeat ;)
<bagster> the kubuntu came with a networkmanager, but after having alot of troubles with it, i decided to look for an alternative, and i found "wireless assistant 0.5.5" this was great, so i removed the existing networkmanager, but i don't know if i removed the whole thing
<Yorokobi> wilman, run 'ls -ld ~/.xine' does root own that dir?
<flaccid> wilman: i've found that to be normal of xine heh
<bagster> something in the background seems to still control some of the network settings
<wilman> ok
<kim_> I delited the kopete map and reinstalled couse i had a secret conversation.. But i never emptyd my trashcan
<wilman> so this means i own xine dir now?
<flaccid> kim_: ok thats different to your original story. ah well. cool.
<kim_> well bla bla, ive gotta get the money in there before i die
<kim_> flaccid: i dont know what i told you
<flaccid> kim_: life is tough :)
<wilman> Yorokobi: drwxr-xr-x 3 wilman wilman 4096 2007-05-11 13:18 /home/wilman/.xine
<kim_> flaccid: zomg... Drugs suck, bye
<flaccid> must have a mind of a goldfish
<flaccid> lol
<Yorokobi> wilman, you own it, not root. So its probably not a permissions problem.
<flaccid> drugs are awesome actually. don't know what drug kim_ was on
<Yorokobi> the wrong kind for her
<flaccid> could of been a guy i guess
<Yorokobi> aye
<wilman> Yorokobi: ok, maybe he reloads the whole config from another file
<flaccid> i've found that xine doesn't exactly save your last settings on clean close
<flaccid> i just put up with it
<Yorokobi> wilman, check out the documentation
<flaccid> eg. volume full up or full down or whatever
<wilman> Yorokobi: ok
<Yorokobi> yeah, xine for me pretty much does what it wants. It works, so I don't mind.
<wilman> Yorokobi: maybe thats why they did it
* CCmonster is away: I'm busy
<r3> ouu shoot... how do i kill apt-get downloading ?
<r3> i chosen a very bad and very big file
<flaccid> ctrl+c
* CCmonster is back (gone 00:10:20)
<r3> i closed the window
<r3> how to come back ?
<r3> heeeeeeepl
<flaccid> what window?
<flaccid> the bathroom or kitchen
<r3> terminal
<r3> :D
<flaccid> you can't get back to the same prompt
<flaccid> you can only login again under separate process
<r3> so ? how to kill apt ?
<r3> it keeps downloading
<flaccid> ctrl+c
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> you used a frontend?
<Maxdamantus> Grr.. Bad Mario.
<flaccid> ps aux | grep apt
<flaccid> then kill -9 PID
<r3> nope
<flaccid> ok i guess you don't have to do it if you don't want to
<r3> i did
<r3> its still downloadin
<Yorokobi> r3, 'sudo kill -9 PID' then
<r3> i diiiiid
<flaccid> kill -9 PID will work if you designate the right PID...
<r3> ERROR: garbage process ID "PID".
<Yorokobi> haha
<Yorokobi> r3, 'pgrep apt' then use the number as the PID in kill
<flaccid> hmmm
<flaccid> maybe try ksysguard
<r3> arrrrgh
<r3> the id that contains apt are 5005 and 4166
<r3> but none of this works
<flaccid> weird
<r3> ERROR: unknown signal name "4166".
<r3> sudo ksysguard
<flaccid> which command is that from exactly?
<r3> sudo kill -4166 PID
<flaccid> no
<Yorokobi> sudo kill -9 4166
<r3> and i also tried 5005
<flaccid> yeah like Yorokobi said
<r3> arrrrgh
<Yorokobi> PID is a psuedonym for the actual process ID (PID) of the process you want to kill
<flaccid> you didn't follow syntax from beginning :)
<r3> uuuuuuuuuufffffff
<r3> now it stopped
<r3> :)
<flaccid> sweet
<Yorokobi> I guess abbreviation is more correct than psuedonym
<r3> how to remove thingz allready downloaded
<flaccid> kill -9 will always generally kill parent and childs
<r3> thnx a lot guyz... reaally
<flaccid> np
<Yorokobi> r3, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<Yorokobi> that'll delete anything downloaded by apt
<r3> i would never guess that apt-get update grub would take 530 MB
<flaccid> he might need some of those
<flaccid> r3 that cant be right
<r3> i just wanna make sure it wont continue downloading next time i use apt
<Yorokobi> flaccid, I never have needed a package that I couldn't download at any time
<r3> im running 180kbps :D lol... would take 4ever
<r3> its mobile connection
<flaccid> you != everyone
<Yorokobi> meh, the practise started with dselect and stuck
<flaccid> i don't know what they are hehe
<r3> ok guyz, i have to kill session.. thnx a lot one more time
<flaccid> np
<tondar> hey all
<tondar> anyone used katapult?
<peek> hello there ;)
<peek>  I have another simple noob question..... how is the sources.list line for developement repositories of kubuntu?  I'm looking especially for the new  NVIDIA drivers... and such things
<tondar> katapult anyone?
<flaccid> i use it sometimes
<tondar> flaccid: how do I add short for home?
<flaccid> don't know
<dettoaltrimenti_> question- I know how to see what dependencies a package has in aptitude, but is there any way to see which installed packages depend on an installed package?
<flaccid> never configured it
<tondar> flaccid: could I add custom short for apps at all?
<Yorokobi> tondar, Alt+Space 'konque ...' until it shows Konqueror
<tondar> Yorokobi: i know that
<flaccid> tondar: no idea sorry, but im' thinking not
<tondar> how about custom shorts?
<tondar> Yorokobi: ?
<tondar> Yorokobi: how could I get home dir with it?
<Yorokobi> Use konqueror
<flaccid> you type home
<Yorokobi> click on the Home link
<flaccid> alt+space, type home, press enter
<Yorokobi> I don't have katapult installed anymore, can't test it out
<tondar> yeah but it wont recognoze when I do alt+space then home
<flaccid> weird
<kajtek> Hello
<kajtek> HeLLO!
<kajtek> HELLO!
<flaccid> hi
<kajtek> Ekhm
<n8k99> dettoaltrimenti_: that may be something that can be done with graphviz - which is a development tool
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks n8k99
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_, i don't get your question. if a package is installed, an "apt-cache show <package>" will show its dependencies; and since the package is installed, the dependencies are also installed *by definition*
<dettoaltrimenti_> LjL- yeah, that shows the dependencies, but I want to see 'depent-on' packages: for example, which of my installed programs are dependent on 'libc6'
<bagster> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_, ah i see... a quick way would be to do "sudo apt-get --simulate remove libc6" and see what would get removed
<dettoaltrimenti_> ah
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: although, that would not only give you the packages that *directly* depend on libc6, but also those that depend on packages that depend on libc6, etc
<LjL> (so basically everything, in the case of libc6 ;)
<dettoaltrimenti_> this better be a simulation!
<Maxdamantus> Bed.
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: well that's what the --simulate switch does ;-) but even if you forget it, you're still given a chance to not press Yes
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: or, try "apt-cache rdepends libc6", that's very useful too
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: but it will give you *all* packages that depend on libc6, not just the ones you have installed
<LjL> so i still think the apt-get simulation is closest to your request
<dettoaltrimenti_> LjL the rdepends is what I was looking for, definately- thanks
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a picture somewhere online, some kind of graphical representation of which packages are dependent on one another in ubuntu?
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: probably not, but i know there is a package that does that
<LjL> i was searching for it a minute ago, but can't find it right now
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: but again, remember that rdepends does *not* show installed packages, but everything in the repos
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: ah wait, there's a switch i didn't know about
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: try  apt-cache --installed rdepends libc6"
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: there's also  apt-get --recurse rdepends <package>" to show not only direct dependencies but indirect ones as well (that easily gets huge, of course)
<raphiq> hi
<lusum> hi
<Alextremo> Hello )))))))))))))))
<Alextremo> What's up ?
<lusum> it is possible to have ffmpeg with mp3 support without recompiling?
<Alextremo> mmmmmmm
<compilerwriter> I have a pgp issue folks.  I did a fresh reinstall of my system. I have downloaded my public key with kgpg now how do I copy the thing into the trusted keys for ssh?
<_4strO> Alextremo: not sure i really understand
<_4strO> Alextremo: think you have just to sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg
<_4strO> oups
<_4strO> lusum:  think you have just to sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg
<_4strO> compilerwriter: think you have tu put your key file in ~/.ssh
<compilerwriter> Yes I know that, 4str0,  I just wondered how to seperate the keyfile off the keyring to copy it over to .ssh?
<lusum> _4strO: i will try
<compilerwriter> 4str0 I think I have found my singular backup of the public key file though.  it has the same name as the key and ends in .asc
<compilerwriter> 4stro If worse comes to worse I will simply create a new key pair.
<compilerwriter> 4str0 can a public key be recreated from the private key?
<_4strO> compilerwriter: sorry my knowledge about key is very limited :p
<rav_lublin> elo witam wszystkich :)
<rav_lublin> #lublin
<rav_lublin> #lublin join
<aleale2> hi, I have always the invalid access point with my kubuntu 7.04, I've followed all instructions, but same results, i have read about a bug, can be the cause?
<compilerwriter> _4str0 thanks for the help thus far.
<rav_lublin> join #lublin
<r3> $sudo ln -s splashimages/debsplash.xpm.gz splash.xpm.gz - gives me permision denied
<r3> any idea ?
<Astro-Freshmex> hi i need some help with the livecd
<_4strO> !ask | Estry
<ubotu> Estry: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Werzi2001> hi@ll
<Werzi2001> nutzt hier jemand kooldock?
<compilerwriter> !de Werzi2001
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de werzi2001 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Werzi2001> oh sorry
<compilerwriter> !de | werzo2001
<ubotu> werzo2001: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Estry> do you know how i can mount an ntfs partition under the live cd?
<aleale2> hi, I have always the invalid access point with my kubuntu 7.04, I've followed all instructions, but same results, i have read about a bug, can be the cause?
<Estry> sorry
<Estry> so yes. is it possible to mount an ntfs partition in kubuntu whilst in livecd?
<BluesKaj> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<justin_> can yall help with running autocad 2002 in wine?
<Estry> no idea about it
<bonbonthejon> ok, anyone try the feisty upgrades this morning?
<hans_> Estry: you should be able to ,ount ntfs
<hans_> mount even
<justin_> it is missing some .dlls but i dont know where to put them!!
<hans_> Estry: mkdir /media/whatever && mount -t ntfs /mount/hda1 /media/whatever
<Estry> this is in livecd?
<rav_lublin> jak sie przelaczyc na inny kanal ??
<rav_lublin> joined #lublin
<bonbonthejon> anyone else having problems with HAL and power source after feisty upgrades this morning
<rav_lublin> #lublin
<Estry> cool works a charm
<Estry> let's see if i can burn though
<eTangenT> hey there guys, I'm trying to install Feisty with the live/install CD, but when the install gets to step 4 (partitioning), it scans the disks, but then nothing shows up in the dialog, and I can't do anything else but cancel.
<rav_lublin> #poland
<Estry> hmm
<Estry> hans, ic ant enter the folder
<bonbonthejon> eTangenT: open konsole and run "sudo fdisk -l
<Estry> oh dw :)
<neptuno> buenos dias
<eTangenT> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<eTangenT> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
<eTangenT> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<eTangenT> that's the disk it should install on
<bonbonthejon> !es | neptuno
<ubotu> neptuno: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eTangenT> but before, it never registered as /dev/sda, it should be /dev/hda, I think
<bonbonthejon> eTangenT: in feisty all drives are sd_
<eTangenT> bonbonthejon: Ah. Makes sense.
<eTangenT> Now, I have Windows on that partition right now
<eTangenT> the HD is NTFS, at the moment
<bonbonthejon> eTangenT: ok, do you want to keep the NTFS or can you wipe it
<eTangenT> wipe it.
<bonbonthejon> eTangenT: ok, the installer should allow you to erase the disk
<eTangenT> k, I'm at "How do you want to partition the disks?"
<eTangenT> but it gives me no options
<eTangenT> the rest of the dialog is blank except for buttons
<eTangenT> Next and Back are greyed, only Cancel is clickable
<Estry> oh
<Estry> doh
<Estry> k3b needs more space
<Estry> dammit
<bonbonthejon> eTangenT: my suggestion is to download the alternative install CD, I've never had a problem with it, the live CD some times does
<danny500> hey guy's
<bonbonthejon> hi danny500
<danny500> um I have got yet again another little prob lol
<danny500> refresh rate probs
<Estry> i had them too
<Estry> experiment with the numbers
<Estry> and find the one you want
<Estry> their numbers are just stuffed
<danny500> everytime I play a game it puts the refresh rate up to 85KHz which makes my screen start flickering like crazy. It also does this everytime I'm on my login window
<rav_lublin> #ubuntu polska
<rav_lublin> #ubuntu poland
<danny500> #ubuntu-p
<rav_lublin> #ubuntu-p
<danny500> no, wrong one sorry
<danny500> #ubuntu-poland
<bonbonthejon> rav_lublin: you need to do "/join #ubuntu-poland"
<danny500> again, wrong
<bonbonthejon> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<danny500> !ubuntu poland
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu poland - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> !poland
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poland - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> !language
<rav_lublin> #ubuntu-poland
<HymnToLife> !botabuse | danny500
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<danny500> i didn't swear
<rav_lublin> #ubuntu-pl
<danny500> you got it
<rav_lublin> join #ubuntu-pl
<ubotu> danny500: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<danny500> !ubotu \ stop your whining, I was helping him lol
<danny500> anyways
<danny500> how do I keep my refresh rate at 70KHz all the time?
<Estry> what game is it
<danny500> all
<bonbonthejon> danny500: it should be in your xorg.conf
<danny500> how do I open that again?
<bonbonthejon> danny500: hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console, then login, then "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<eTangenT> oh what on earth
<eTangenT> bonbonthejon: NOW it's working.
<eTangenT> I've had the window open this whole time, and it just popped up.
<eTangenT> Odd.
<bonbonthejon> eTangenT: must have been trying to read the disk, or something
<dfeser> hey all!
<danny500> ok now how do I open xorg.conf in a text editor?
<dfeser> i have problems sending mails out of kmail under feisty...
<dfeser> sending stays at status 0%
<bonbonthejon> danny500: that should open it in nano
<savetheWorld> MFSOBBB!
<danny500> it opened it in the terminal
<danny500> I hate that
<danny500> can't copy and paste to good
<dfeser> but no kmail reports no error
<dfeser> help please :-)
<BluesKaj> strange... I guess i didn't tell xserver to write to xorg cuz x11/xorg.conf is empty..does that make sense ?
<danny500> never mind, found the file manually
<danny500> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dogalife> hello
<r3> is there a way to change login screen ?
<danny500> yes
<dogalife> yes kdm
<danny500> you mean the looks of it?
<dfeser> noone here who can help me with kmail?
<dogalife> download a theme from kde-look.org
<bonbonthejon> dfeser: what does it say
<danny500> !kde-look.org
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-look.org - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dogalife> then do follow the how to install
<dogalife> www.kde-look.org
<dfeser> bonbonthejon no error...it just keeps sending...
<dfeser> bonbonthejon i try to send a mail with just some words in it
<bonbonthejon> dfeser: there should be a little arrow next to the progress bar, that should open up a window with the status
<dogalife> what problem about your kmail
<dfeser> bonbonthejon it says "messages being sent 0%"
<bonbonthejon> dfeser: open a console and try to ping the server
<dfeser> bonbonthejon if i dont interrupt the sending it keeps sending
<dfeser> bonbonthejon using telnet I can send an email
<danny500> ok back to the refresh rate problem
<danny500> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20344/
<BluesKaj> r3 . system settings/splash screen
<dfeser> bonbonthejon im no noob...its sure no comm problem with the server
<bonbonthejon> dfeser: I dont know, ask in #kde or #kmail
<drkns> hello
<drkns> i need help about gimp
<danny500> what about gimp?
<drkns> i compiled gimp but it didnt put an entry in to the menu
<drkns> how can i locate and put an entry of gimp?
<drkns> it can be on desktop or menu under graphics
<danny500> find the folder with the gimp loader file, and use your menu editor
<drkns> what is the laderfile extension?
<drkns> loaderfile
<danny500> probably .sh
<drkns> thx alot
<danny500> no prob
<wolferine> how do you eject your ipod in amarok?
<danny500> wolferine: pull the plug lol
<wolferine> ah, you dont have one then
<danny500> ?
<danny500> what do you mean?
<danny500> I don't have an IPOD, I have a Creative Vision M 60GB and to undock it from Amarok I just disconnect it from it's docking station and It's all good
<drkns> danny apparently there is no .sh related to gimp
<danny500> hold on
<drkns> i have located 3 folders thats gimp
<drkns> usr/local/etc
<drkns> usr/local/lib
<drkns> usr/local/share
<drkns> with bunch of files in em
<danny500> usr/bin
<bonbonthejon> drkns: just a question, why not install the gimp from the repos
<drkns> i compiled the latest version
<danny500> usr/bin/gimp*.*
<danny500> 2.2?
<ksnipz> was hoping someone could help me fix a dual boot problem, I've fixed my grub boot menu but when I choose my XP partition, it just hangs at "starting up", I've looked through the wiki's and forums but havn't been able to find anything that solves my problem.
<drkns> repos have stable version i dont want that
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danny500> no 2.2 is stable
<ForgeAus> but that doesn't fix XP you have to fix NTLDR first
<danny500> it's 2.3 that isn't
<drkns> yep i have the latest version
<ForgeAus> get it going THEN add grub
<danny500>  so you have 2.2 then
<restless_rb> knsipz: Do you have rootnoverify option in grub?
<drkns> i have 2.3.16
<danny500> usr/bin/gimp2.3
<ksnipz> no i just have it as root
<ksnipz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ksnipz> restless_rb, -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20347/ thats my menu.lst
<drkns> danny nope there is no gimp 2.3 under bin
<ksnipz> I'm thinking I got a recursive map thing going, where I map from one to another then back
<restless_rb> ksnipz : the map thing seems weird to me. Do you really need this?
<drkns> thx i found it
<drkns> thanks fellas
<BluesKaj> anyone here have any luck with the TV Wonder Pro card and TVtime on kubuntu edgy ?
<drkns> my next problem is ndiswrapper and my wireless card
<ksnipz> restless_rb wihtout it, I grub will spit an error saying unsupported executable
<drkns> i installed ndiswrapper and my cards driver successfully
<drkns> however i need to modprobe ndiswrapper to get the lights going on the card and cannot register to AP eventhough i can scann and see my ssid
<restless_rb> ksnipz: did you install windows xp on your second harddrive?
<ksnipz> yea, windows is on my second
<dr_willis> I got lucky with my wireless card under Fiesty. installed fwcutter, and it did all the work. :)
<ksnipz> (slave)
<drkns> isnt it true that fwcutter limits the speed to 11mbts?
<drkns> my card is 54g and i want it that way
<restless_rb> ksnipz: can you try to remove the map thing and add rootnoverify  instead?
<BluesKaj> ksnipz, download and burn Super Grub to a cd ...it will help you reinstall the windows mbr on your 2nd drive '
<sl00> Hi. I have some trouble mounting a ftp-server using CurlFTPfs. I created a directory using 'sudo mkdir myftp' then 'sudo curlftpfs ftp://myftpinfo' but I cannot enter the directory after that. If I 'ls -l' without sudo I get only get questionsmarks (?) instead of mod, time, size etc. What am I missing here?
<dr_willis> Im not sure you need to do all that as root. as for the ??? stuff its possible the ftpfs stuff cant get that file info so it gives ??'s
<dr_willis> if the dir is owned by root a normal user may not be able to access it fully
<ksnipz> sl00 could be a privilidges thing
<ksnipz> did you try navigating it as root?
<sl00> dr_willis: I used sudo because it said I had no permission. I will try again without sudo.
<dave_> how do i make programs start on gnome login?
<sl00> ksnipz: Yes. If I 'sudo ls -l' then there are no questionmarks. But I cannot 'sudo cd'
<dr_willis> you proberly needed to use sudo to make that dir WHERE you were trying to make it. :)
<Jucato> dave_: um.. ask in #ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> dave_,  normally you start them. and when you exit gnome it should rember.. but then again - this is #kubuntu  - i dont use gnome. :)
<Jucato> !startup | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<dave_> ah i didn't realize
<dave_> so Kubuntu is ubuntu with kde?
<Jucato> yes
<sl00> dr_willis: Without sudo I get 'fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied'
<dave_> what exactly is difference between kde and gnome?
<ksnipz> sl00, when I do curlftp i just use curlftpfs ftpaddress localdir -o user=ftpuser:ftppass
<Jucato> dave_: hm.. that question has caused many a war :)
<ksnipz> and the local folder I make using the normal user
<dave_> haha i dont want a war, just a simple, sweet answer haha
<eTangenT> wooohoooo! Kubuntu is installed and running smoothly.
<Jucato> dave_: that's the problem. there is no "simple, sweet answer" :D
<ksnipz> sl00, I think maybe its your fuse app, you need to grant your user privlidges
<dave_> ok - well then how do i install kde so i can see the difference ?
<thefirstdude> jucato, let's war until the looser dies
<sl00> ksnipz: Hmm Ok. Just the fusermount ?
<Jucato> !kde | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<dr_willis> dave_,  thats a Kubuntu Faq. :)  install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<dave_> very good
<dave_> can i switch back and forth between them?
<rollerskatejamms> Hi, I'm using regular Ubuntu, and trying to install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<rollerskatejamms> I get the following message:
<rollerskatejamms> kubuntu-desktop:
<rollerskatejamms>  Depends: kde-guidance but it is not going to be installed
<rollerskatejamms>  Recommends: kde-guidance-powermanager but it is not going to be installed
<rollerskatejamms> But I definitely have all repositories enabled. I used source-o-matic.
<ksnipz> sl00 I would think so, mind you I had a similar problem but it was ages ago and once I got passed it thanks to google, I never came across it again
<roadfish> How do I use my camera as a mass storage device. when Kubuntu auto-detects my camera, konqueror brings up a window with "camera://USB PTP...etc". But how can I use "ls", "find", "grep"?
<drkns> bye all solved some problems today you were awesome
<dr_willis> rollerskatejamms,  you may of enabled too many repos. :)
<rollerskatejamms> dr_willis, huh?
<Jucato> dave_: yes. you can switch between them in the login screen
<rollerskatejamms> dr_willis, How can a dependency be unresolvable due to too many repos?
<dr_willis> rollerskatejamms,   you dident need to enable any extra ones. comment out the extras and try a update/install again
<sl00> ksnipz: Heh Ok. I will try a chmod.
<dr_willis> rollerskatejamms,  if one repo does somthing stupid.. it can happen
<rollerskatejamms> dr_willis, But I like the universe/multiverse repos.
<Jucato> dave_: here's the most basic, unbiased answer. the difference between GNOME and KDE is GNOME uses GTK+ and KDE uses Qt as their widget toolkits
<dr_willis> rollerskatejamms,  REENABLE them afterwards
<rollerskatejamms> dr_willis, Yes I realized that.
<dr_willis> :)
<rollerskatejamms> Ok lets see what happens.
<dave_> so its totally just a "look and feel" kind of difference?
<dr_willis> firt thing i do on a ubuntu isntall is install kubuntu-desktop
<_4strO> !bind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> first thing i do on a kubuntu intall is install Ubuntu-desktop :)
* dr_willis is weird
<patrick__> test
<rollerskatejamms> dr_willis, It didn't help.
<patrick__> I installed Java from the repo,  but it won't let me accept  the lisense agreement, any idea why this is?
<rollerskatejamms> dr_willis, Can I get a copy of your sources.list file perhaps?
<dr_willis> rollerskatejamms,  im using the defaults. and you DID do a 'apt-get update' after changing the sources.list?
<rollerskatejamms> dr_willis, of course I did.
<dr_willis> rollerskatejamms,  you would not be supprised at the # of times people forget that :)
<dr_willis> counting myself. :)
<dr_willis> !info  kde-guidance
<ubotu> kde-guidance: collection of KDE system administration tools for GNU/Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 956 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<dr_willis> Hmm.. thats optional.. odd...
<rollerskatejamms> dr_willis, That's strange, when I do an apt-cache search for kde-guidance it DOES show up. And thats the depedancy its complaining about.
<rollerskatejamms> ok
<rollerskatejamms> i followed the missing dependancies
<rollerskatejamms> trying to install each one, and seeing which pkg it complains about
<rollerskatejamms> finally, it gets to python2.5-dev:
<rollerskatejamms>   Depends: python2.5 (=2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3) but 2.5.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<rollerskatejamms> So kubuntu-desktop depends on an RC package? that sounds like a repo bug to me.
<dr_willis> you havent installed/used automatix2 have you?
<rollerskatejamms> no, ive had people !automatix me enough times
<crazy_bus> I've got a pdf that basical freezes my computer (but using all the memory and cpu) when I try and load it in kpdf.  The same pdf loads in adobe acrobat on windows.  Does this sound like a bug?
<rollerskatejamms> I'll just remove python. I bet I installed a newer version from some non-mainline repo.
<dave_> i'm gona try K
<dave_> thanks guys
<rollerskatejamms> Oh, I can't remove python. too much stuff depends on it. Oh well no biggie.
<rollerskatejamms> I'm filing a bug.
<dr_willis> i recall some issue with python 2.5 and 2.4  but not sure thats the issue in this case
<dr_willis> it looks likt ie may be some version issue.
<dr_willis>  (=2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3) but 2.5.1-0ubuntu1
<dr_willis> try it again later perhaps. or be brave and use theforce option (bad idea) :)
<sl00> Bleh. I chmod +x fusermount but now I get 'fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied'
<dave_> hmm so i logged out and it didn't give me an option for kde>?
<Jucato> dave_: you have installed kubuntu-desktop already?
<ForgeAus> hey jucato :)
<dave_> yes just did that
<Jucato> hi ForgeAus
<Jucato> dave_: then in the login screen, the Session menu should give you an entry for GNOME and KDE
<dave_> ah must have just missed it
<zach> hey all I'd like to know if getting beryl/3d accel. is possible with an ati "Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)"?
<ubunturos> ssh server can be installed using what package name?
<ubunturos> eeks, ah - reframing - sudo apt-get install ssh-server ??
<ubunturos> !ssh-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !find ssh
<ubotu> Found: openssh-client, openssh-server, ssh, ssh-askpass-gnome, aolserver4-nssha1 (and 21 others)
<Jucato> just "ssh"
<ubunturos> Jucato: thanks
<ubunturos> Jucato: openssh-server - Secure shell server, an rshd replacement - will work with a usual ssh client?
<Jucato> um.. not really sure :)
<rollerskatejamms> ffCan anybody offer some advice as to how I might workaround this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/114047
<Fahuadai> Hello guys.
<sl00> What is the root password set to?
<Jucato> sl00: nothing. you use "sudo"
<Jucato> !sudo | sl00
<ubotu> sl00: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<Fahuadai> where can i find out more about contributing programming skills to (k)ubuntu? ithe info https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu on there is a little... sparse....
<sl00> Jucato: I know about sudo but I want to login as root.
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> sl00: command line or GUI? and why?
<sl00> Jucato: Command line
<jhutchins> Fahuadai: Best thing to do is to fix bugs.
<Jucato> sl00: "sudo -i" (if you read the wiki page).
* Jucato wonders what for, though
<Fahuadai> i'm cool with that and figured that's whats needed. where to start?
<pag> Fahuadai, join #kubuntu-devel I think they know better ;)
<Fahuadai> thanks.
<sl00> Jucato: Ok. I will try.
<dave_> can anyone recommend how to shrink an ntfs partition if qtparted and gparted wont do it?
<dr_willis> dave_,  mondo/mindi perhaps.. or figure out why they wont do it.
<dr_willis> you did scandisk/defrag befor trying to resize?
<dave_> yes i did both
<dave_> it doesn't give any actual error message
<zach> dave,is the drive unmounted when you try to resize?
<dave_> just something liek "cannot complete the operation"
<dr_willis> try that gparted livecd perhaps.
<dave_> yes its unmounted
<dr_willis> it may have a newer version of the tools.
<dr_willis> plus its darn handy to have in your PC tool box. :)
<chopin> what should i download to get DVD playback working in Kaffeine?
<dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dave_> what is mondo/mindi?
<chopin> danke
<dr_willis> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.20-1.1 (feisty), package size 402 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<dr_willis> !info mindo
<ubotu> Package mindo does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> !info mindi
<ubotu> mindi: creates boot/root disks based on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.20-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 152 kB, installed size 728 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 ia64)
<dr_willis> its a backup/restore set of tools for making partition images/and so forth
<dr_willis> ive used it befor to backup to DVD then restore to differnt sized (or different hd's)
<dr_willis> hmm.. wow.. using xming on windows pc's to get a kde desktop from my server. Is.. DARN handy! :)
<DarthFrog> Good morning.
<linija2> Hi. Anyone know how to fix Win32::GUI:: -style depreciated
<dave_> ok so if not "why is KDE better?"
<dave_> then "why do YOU use kde instead of GNOME?"
<DarthFrog> I likes it, precious. :-)
<etrange> hep here
<DarthFrog> Other than I can't figure out how to get Kmail to forward an HTML email.
<etrange> I have a problem with my kdesu
<etrange> my kdeinit don't find the kdesu
<etrange> and I have forget the command to have the configurator
<etrange> where i can choose the databases
<DarthFrog> etrange: either "systemsettings" or "kcontrol".
<dr_willis> if i was going to teach a class of secetries how to use openoffice. id let them use gnome. since it would suit their minimal needs. :) for  more flexable ussage - id teach them how to use kde
<etrange> they are ok
<etrange> but my ksysV are dead
<etrange> so
<etrange> if U start it
<etrange> maybe you will have the configurator I search
<etrange> don't close it
<etrange> look the command to lanch it
<dave_> so KDE has more options? and GNOME is "simpler"?
<etrange> yes
<DarthFrog> dave_: Simpler and more confining.
<etrange> DarthFrog can you see pliiz ?
<DarthFrog> dave_: KDE is more for a power user.
<dave_> can you give an example or two?
<DarthFrog> etrange: Sorry, I don't understand what you are saying.
<etrange> steuplais DarthFrog
<etrange> tu preffere en francais ?
<dr_willis> go look at the file manager for each.
<DarthFrog> etrange: Je ne parle pas le francais.
<etrange> cool
<Jucato> dave_: um.. actually GNOME also has lots of options. but they tend to either hide it or suddenly completely remove some in their next release...
<etrange> DarthFrog really or as a joke ?
<DarthFrog> Gnome is like HAL in 2001: "Sorry, Dave, I can't allow you to do that."
<Jucato> dave_: KDE on the other hand has lots of options exposed, but sort of has a terrible sense of organization :)
<etrange> so you have say that in corect french
<DarthFrog> etrange: you are not making much sense, sorry.
<etrange> ok
<etrange> when I lanch my katapult
<etrange> I right ksys
<etrange> it lanch me ksysV
<etrange> but
<etrange> kde say to me kdeinit do not find kdesu
<pag> etrange, if you want help in Frensh, you might want to join #kubuntu-fr
<korobase> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<korobase> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<etrange> ^^
<DarthFrog> etrange: Hmm, interesting.  I don't use Katapult myself so I don't really know what's happening with you.
<etrange> they don't know
<etrange> ok my catapult is ok
<etrange> lol
<korobase> how to install the adobe reader bye apt-get?
<ForgeAus> why?
<ForgeAus> you don't need adobe reader
<ForgeAus> generally
<DarthFrog> korobase: apt-get update && apt-get install acroread
<ForgeAus> kpdf (or evince genreally do it
<ForgeAus> adobe is bloatware
<etrange> but my ksysV do not work cauz kdeinit don't find kdesu
<nixternal> acroread is gone from Feisty btw
<nixternal> !info acroread
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nixternal> !info acroread edgy
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 22375 kB, installed size 54700 kB (Only available for i386)
<korobase> E: Couldn't find package acroread
<DarthFrog> etrange: Does /usr/bin/kdesu exist?
<DarthFrog> korobase: Have you installed automatix?
<korobase> automatix?
<dave_> how do i add a program to the "auto start" list in KE?
<dave_> *KDE
<DarthFrog> !info automatix
<ubotu> Package automatix does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<korobase> you mean I must install the automatix first,yes?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<DarthFrog> korobase: automatix will allow you to install a lot of stuff that Kubuntu doesn't support.
<arkanabar> anyone know why GRUB would load when I boot from LiveCD & choose "Boot from main HD" but not when I just boot from main HD?
<LjL> and which can easily be installed without using automatix. and even without breaking your system like automatix does if you know what you're doing just a little bit.
<DarthFrog> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<korobase> DarthFrog:Do I need add any other source to the source.list?
<DarthFrog> :-)
<etrange> yes DarthFrog
<Timmmm> Hi I'm trying to install kubuntu on an iBook. I downloaded kubuntu-7.04-desktop-powerpc.iso and write it to a disc. However I can't get it to boot from the disc! It always just goes into mac os. I've tried resetting the NVRAM and holding option-C down on startup but it doesn't do anything. Any ideas?
<etrange> it exist
<DarthFrog> Well, automatix WorksForMe. :-)
<LjL> still, please don't recommend it in here.
<nixternal> LjL: we need to change the automatix bang to something else, like "DO NOT USE UNLESS YOU WANT BORKAGE"
<korobase> Timmmm:May be you can't use the ppc edition.
<DarthFrog> etrange: Curious. I have no idea, though, sorry.
<nixternal> plus I am still highly pissed they had a huge header on all the pages on their website blaming Kubuntu/Ubuntu for not supporting them...I have no love for them
<etrange> DarthFrog can U lanch ksysV ?
<Timmmm> korobase: What do you mean? I'm pretty sure it is ppc (it is older than when they announced the intel macs)
<etrange> maybe U will have the litle configurator I need
<DarthFrog> etrange: How do I do that?  I don't use Katapult.
<etrange> lol
<bagbiter> uhm if one has an API mismatch caused by nvidia, one had to disable something by editing a file.. but i cant remember what it was. can anyone help me_
<etrange> ok I have find the configurator window
<korobase> Timmmm:I don't know your computer is whether a ppc or not.
<etrange> but ...
<etrange> DarthFrog type ksysv
<etrange> what I use ?
<etrange> linux ?
<bagbiter> a way to force the os to use the new drivers instead of the legacy driver or something
<mikkael> i get this weird error when i need su permissons: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 11 19:18:03 2007
<DarthFrog> etrange: Kubuntu is linux, yes.
<etrange> lol I know
<HymnToLife> mikkael, take a DeLorean ;)
<etrange> but kde ask me that
<mikkael> back top the future
<HymnToLife> mikkael, seroiusly, sudo -k will reset the timestamp
<mikkael> thanks
<etrange> DarthFrog type ksysv in a terminal
<Timmmm> korobase: k, it's an old ibook. Must be powerpc I assume...
<etrange> nothing strange ?
<DarthFrog> etrange: It didn't ask me for my password.
<korobase> Timmmm: Oh.
<bagbiter> does anyone know what im talking about_
<arkanabar> anyone know why GRUB would load when I boot from LiveCD & choose "Boot from main HD" but not when I just boot from main HD?  or how to fix it?
<etrange> a kdeinit aske me if I use linux ... and wich one cauz he need to find kdesu
<LjL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/76639 <- sudo timestampt
<etrange> U cant run ksysvin user ...
<DarthFrog> etrange: Yes, I got both those boxes.  I said linux and Debian.
<mikkael> ok now to my real problem: how do i add /dev/hda3 as my swap ?
<etrange> I say that too
<mikkael> at the moment i got no swap
<etrange> but it do not work I think
<mikkael> i got fstab opened in kdesu kate
<etrange> now lanch again ksysv
<DarthFrog> mikkael:  in /etc/fstab you need a line "/dev/hda3 swap swap". You need to run "mkswap /dev/hda3" and "swapon -a".
<etrange> if U lanch ksysv with katapult a popup error will say you kdesu is forbiden in kdeinit
<korobase> arkanabar:Maybe you need to write the grub to MBR.
<DarthFrog> etrange: I ran ksysv in a terminal and it now went straight to the editing screen.  How do I use Katapult?
<etrange> when I lanch ksysv in a terminal I have the configurator windows
<DarthFrog>  etrange: Yes, you're right.  I got the kdesu conversation error.   File a bug on it.
<etrange> but in catapul alt + space he say to me kdeinit don't find kdesu
<etrange> yes
<etrange> I think this is a kde bug
<DarthFrog> Hmm, Katapult looks like it might be handy.  Command-line completion in the GUI.  :-)
<etrange> but I think the coice can fixe it
<Timmmm> korobase: Ooo gentoo to the rescue! You have to hold option-command-o-f at boot and then type boot cd:,\\yaboot    Don't know how I missed it! :P
<mikkael> DarthFrog: seems to work, how can i check if things went right ?
<bagbiter> please..
<icecruncher> how can I purge something and ignore broken dependancies?
<DarthFrog> mikkael: run "top" and see if you have any swap.
<korobase> Timmmm:Sorry.
<bagbiter> someone in here gave me the answer earlier, but unfortunately i forgot..!
<DarthFrog> bagbiter: Google is your friend.
<bagbiter> yes i know
<bagbiter> but im not sure what exactly to search
<bagbiter> for.
<DarthFrog> bagbiter: Well, I'd start with "nvidia linux troubleshoot" and go from there.
<etrange> etc/rcd do not exist
<bagbiter> oouf..
<bagbiter> i know what to do, but i just dont remember where, and i cant find it
<bagbiter> I am going to install nvida-glx-new, i know how to do that, but i know that when i boot afterwards, im gonna get an api mismatch, so im looking for a way to NOT get that.
<mikkael> datten, wie kann ich sehen ob das funktioniert hat ?
<mikkael> whoops wrong channel
<navets> how do i get svideo to work on linux
<eean> digg it :) http://digg.com/linux_unix/KDE_4_0_alpha1_Released_Knut
<DarthFrog> eean: Has it been released for Kubuntu? :-)
<eean> read the article dude
<eean> (yes)
<DarthFrog> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<buz> yeah but the repository url is wrong
<aro> What's being done with Konqueror if they have a new file browser?
<aro> Can you still use Konqueror
<buz> yes
<DarthFrog> aro: Yes.  Konq will be the browser.  Dolphin will be the file manager.
<DarthFrog> I think you can still use Konq as a file manager, though.
<pag> DarthFrog, yes you can, it's just not default
<buz> Riddell: the repository url in the announcement doesnt work, deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1/ feisty main seems more like it
* Jucato confirms what DarthFrog said
<buz> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<buz>   apport-qt hwdb-client-kde kubuntu-desktop language-selector-qt libqt4-core libqt4-gui
<buz>   libqt4-qt3support libqt4-sql python-qt4 software-properties-kde speedcrunch
<buz> that seems kinda broken to me
<Skrot-> That might be a side effect of it removing the old qt4-packages
<buz> probably
<buz> but i dont think this happened for pre alphas
<Skrot-> No, but I don't think the tech previews needed a newer Qt version
<Skrot-> As in Qt 4.3
<buz> point
<buz> should hurt much
<Jucato> buz: you'd have to ask in #kubuntu-devel but I suggest waiting for a while...
<Skrot-> Hopefully Riddell has some input on this
<MidMark> !hal
<Jucato> some of the devs are in UDS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> (last day)
<buz> ah well i'll lurk in devel
<MidMark> known the last hal breakage?
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know how to configure kmail so that it will forward HTML email properly?  Right now, forwarding an HTML email sends a blank message.  If I forward it as an attachment, it doesn't strip out the orginating email addresses.
<DarthFrog> I'm thinking of giving up on kmail and using thunderbird instead.
<alencar> good morning guys
<alencar> someone could help me with a nis/nfs problem on kubuntu?
<dr_willis> alencar,  and the problem is?
* dr_willis is trying to rember this "other" way of installing software , there was autopackage, and somthing else called klick? click? kick? 
<buz> klik
<buz> klik.atekon.de
<dr_willis> aha!~
<icecruncher> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<icecruncher>   Major opcode:  145
<icecruncher>   Minor opcode:  3
<icecruncher>   Resource id:  0x0
<icecruncher> Failed to open device
<icecruncher> whatdoes that mean?
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  those are just warnings.. about a touchpad
<dr_willis> needed for a lot of laptops.
<buz> i've come to expect those on notebooks ;)
<icecruncher> ah, nothing important?
<dr_willis> icecruncher,  trivial. I edit them out on my desktop box's
<icecruncher> dr_willis: how to
<dr_willis> #1 backup your xorg.conf
<dr_willis> #2 - check the forums :)  i know enough about what to edit in the xorg.conf file  so i dont have to.
<dr_willis> #3 edit  the xorg.conf file. deleting the proper lines
<Jucato> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<dr_willis> #4 if it dont work.. restore from your backuup :)
<icecruncher> Jucato, dr_willis: thnks
<dr_willis> i alwys got to tweak my desktops and laptops on every install heh.
<Jucato> and of course the easiest way is to ignore them :)
<Jucato> the 2nd easiest way is not to launch GUI apps from the terminal unless necessary :)
<dr_willis> they get a bit annoying when they show up over and over and over.
<dr_willis> Blasphmy! :)
* dr_willis hugs his terminal
<montoya> Hi
<montoya> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<Jucato> hm?
<sorush20> !tork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorush20> I need help with tork
<sorush20> I have made a package and here is the error that I get when I try to install the program
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20343/
<jink_> hey hi
<jink_> is anybody using stellerium
<jink_> ?
<sorush20> any ideas
<tackat> jink: what's wrong with it?
<jink_> its loadin everything but after that is disappers
<jink_> as in closes
<tackat> do you have openGL ?
<jink_> i dont know
<jink_> may be not
<jink_> how do i install it
<tackat> that's probably the reason
<tackat> it needs opengl drivers
<tackat> what graphics card do you have?
<jink_> tackat; can u help me from where will i get that
<jink_> i am using intels onboard graphic card of 128Mbs
<tackat> hm, I have an intel onboard here as well (945 IIRC)and it works without problems
<jink_> k
<jink_> i guess im using the same
<Bonaldo2000> Does konqueror do something fundamentally different than firefox? Eg. opening LOTS of more connections, because if I try to use it my net dies and I have to reconnect...
<jink_> im using laptop
<Skrot-> jink_: What does "glxinfo | grep -i direct" in konsole tell you?
<tackat> jink_: does celestia work for you?
<jink_> no
<Bonaldo2000> This ONLY happens if I use konqueror...
<jink_> it downst
<jink_> no ideaa what it means
<tackat> jink_: tell us what glxinfo says :)
<jaevel> anyone know of a way to find crash problems with wine->wow? running 7.04?
<jink_> ok wait
<tackat> jink_: see Skrot-'s command
<flake> if i turn off the fan control in my bios, would that be dangerous to my cpu
<Skrot-> flake: probably yes
<Stromberg> hi. on my thinkpad t20 kubuntu stops when loading up kdm. i just have a blank screen and can do nothing anymore (reboot or CTRL+ALT+F1). can i somehow prevent kubuntu from starting kdm so that i can modify my xorg.conf?
<Skrot-> flake: There's a reason why they put fans in computers ;)
<jink_> hey it shows yes
<flake> lol just wondering
<jink_> skort and tackat it shows yes
<Skrot-> jink_: Then you've got direct rendering, and OpenGL enabled. Start "glxgears" to see it in action
<jink_> yup
<jink_> running smooth
<buz> flake: generally, turning off fancontrol means your fan will spin fullspeed all the time
<flake> ah ty
<jink_> so wat do i do now
<buz> i still wonder if manually controlling the fan on my thinkpad could hurt it
<tackat> jink_: strange then
<jink_> SKORT:any idea
<buz> i would think 60 is save
<jink_> hey pal i gotta go
<jink_> can i have ur email id
<jink_> if any
<tackat> jink_: usually it terminates when there's no openGL
<tackat> jink_: so I have no idea anymore
<jink_> bye thanks
<jink_> a lot
<tackat> jink_: did you try
<tackat> kstars? :)
<tackat> jink: stellarium is beautiful of course but kstars has lots of advantages as well ...
<flake> i did an apt-install of kde, it's setting up alot of stuff - thought I already had kde
<tackat> well, you never can't have enough KDE ;)
<roadfish> I accidently requested that my camera be opened in in a new window when, actually, I wanted it to be opened in digikam. how do I correct this mistake?
<roadfish> basically, I don't get that selection popup anymore for my camera.
<Stromberg> can i stop kubuntu from launching kdm automatically ?
<Stromberg> i need to change my xorg.conf but as soon as kdm gets loaded my whole system freezes
<ForgeAus> you can switch to gdm I think
<Stromberg> i cant even get a console atm
<ForgeAus> you can temporarily use a console instead
<Stromberg> how?
<ForgeAus> use a recovery mode from grub
<ForgeAus> or a live CD if you have one
<Stromberg> im gonna try that recovery thing thx
<ForgeAus> its console -based tho
<ForgeAus> ie no gui
<Stromberg> mmmh
<Stromberg> i got no recovery mode
<Stromberg> theres just one entry
<ForgeAus> really?
<Stromberg> i can edit the line within grub though
<ForgeAus> generally grub has around 3 or 4 entries
<korobase> Hi all. Why my vim don't support the highlight fo python or c  program?
<ForgeAus> ubuntu (which is actually kubuntu)
<Stromberg> it has only one here :/
<ForgeAus> ubuntu (recovery mode)
<ForgeAus> memtest
<Stromberg> can you by chance tell me the kernel line from recovery mode?
<ForgeAus> and if you have windowsXP installed a windows option
<Stromberg> so which option to add
<ForgeAus> or two
<korobase> Help me please!!!
<ForgeAus> um stromberg I don't know it offhand
<cox37777> is there a command to add a directory to samba for root use only?
<ForgeAus> but I might be able to find out, probably just take a while
<ForgeAus> or ask someone here to check their menu.lst from boot/grub
<korobase> How to make the vim support the highlight for programming language?
<ForgeAus> (I'm using XP right now)
<Stromberg> okie i think i found it. seems one just have to add "single" after the line
<ForgeAus> koro I don't know, I didn't even know vim had syntax higlighting in vim
<roadfish> korobase: join #vim channel ... they will probably be able to help you better than #kubuntu
<Stromberg> fucking Thinkpad T20 hardware glitch here
<ForgeAus> probably a nogui option or something
<Stromberg> "about 4% of all savage users are affected"
<Stromberg> lucky me :/
<ForgeAus> actually if you boot and kdm doesn't load can you use control + alt + F keys to switch to TTY mode?
<Stromberg> nope
<Stromberg> it totally freezes my machine
<ForgeAus> ok so you already tried that
<roadfish> when new media is inserted, you have that "always do same thing" option. I used that option but now I want the auto-start to do something else. How can I undo the "always do same thing" option?
<Stromberg> yay im on console mode :D
<Stromberg> the "single" did it. thx for pointing me to it ForgeAus
<sorush21> hi can anyone here download http://ubuntu.alborz.uk.com/tork_0.15-1_i386.deb, and install it I keep getting a silly error
<ForgeAus> no problem Strom glad to be of help
<ForgeAus> hehe cute name tork
<sorush21> I made the package myself and wanted to know if it works
<sorush21> on other computers.
<tol> Hallo, I'm using feisty and whenever i try to shutdown from within kde the system hangs. On edgy it used to work by first doing a logout to kdm and then shutdown from within kde. This does not work anymore because a logout results in a black screen although i can switch to console (i can not do that if i try to shutdown). Anyone has an idea how I could track down the reason for the bug?
<tol> btw. direct shutdown from kde didn't work with edgy, too.
<kim_> I need help
<kim_> With ark
<kim_> Anyone?
<sorush21> I guess no one managed to install that
<kim_> The unility unrar is not in your PATH... i dont remember to fix that
<tol> It's somehow related to the ati driver, since it looks like its working with the fglrx driver. But I would like to avoid using the closed source driver.
<kim_> Anyone know
<tol> kim_ "sudo apt-get install unrar"?
<kim_> tol: your tell me
<kim_> tol: My first week with kubuntu
<tol> ah okay.
<kim_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kim_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tol> looks like you don't have the application "unrar" installed
<kim_> tol: ?
<tol> so you need to install unrar
<kim_> tol: thats what i did
<tol> you can do that with the adept package manager
<kim_> tol: ah
<sorush21> the response I'm gettting is amazing
<tol> or with a command line tool called "apt-get" (that would be the command i posted above)
<sorush21> not
<kim_> tol: ty, i found unrar-free in adept
<tol> okay, let me check a thing kim_
<kim_> tol: Still says not in my path
<kim_> now
<kim_> now apt-get unrar works O_o
<kim_> after instlling with adept
<rollerskatejamms> Looks like using aptitude resolved my kubuntu-desktop issues.
<tol> unrar-free and unrar is not the same application
<rollerskatejamms> apt-get couldn't resolve the dependencies but synaptic is properly downgrading the right packages.
<kim_> Working
<kim_> i dont know how
<kim_> but its okey
<rollerskatejamms> You want unrar not unrar-free
<rollerskatejamms> unrar-free can only unrar old .rar files
<kim_> hmm
<tol> you installed unrar which is not the same as unrar-free
<ForgeAus> sorush I would but I'm running XP right now instead
<kim_> the other unrar was nonfree ffs
<rollerskatejamms> ForgeAus, eww.
<ForgeAus> James, better than vista
<rollerskatejamms> ForgeAus, Actually I like vista.
<rollerskatejamms> ForgeAus, But I only run Ubuntu.
* ForgeAus bites his tongue
<mikkael> is it possible to repair a windows parition after using sudo mkswap on it (typing error :/)
<ForgeAus> what can I say I'm an equal opportunity OS enthusiast
<rollerskatejamms> mikkael, yes, download the tool BootitNG and use it to convert the swap partition to ntfs
<kim_> I have another problem
<kim_> Anyone used recordmydesktop?
<tol> which is?
<rollerskatejamms> mikkael, Might work might not but its your best shot.
<tol> nope
<rollerskatejamms> kim_, don't use that
<mikkael> rollerskatejamms:  thanks iill give it a try
<rollerskatejamms> kim_,  use gtk-recordmydesktop
<kim_> rollerskatejamms: i do
<tol> mikkael, i hope you didn't use it as a swap partition yet :D
<mikkael> is this one in  the repositories ?
<kim_> rollerskatejamms: but i cant get the sound working
<mikkael> toll: no idea, really ;)
<rollerskatejamms> kim_, Ah ok. Well in answer to your question yes, I do. And I also can't get the sound working. But since I don't use sound, I just make pretty compiz videos, that doesn't hurt me.
<kim_> rollerskatejamms: and when i record fullscreen, everything laggs, when viewing the encoded movie
<rollerskatejamms> Yup, same here.
<rollerskatejamms> There's probably some better app out there. But I've never cared enough to look.
<kim_> rollerskatejamms: okey
<kim_> rollerskatejamms: Hmm... I wanna capture my very nice beryl configuration :D
<rollerskatejamms> Hey, does Kubuntu have a built in network manager like gnomes, with the built in WPA support that it now has?
<rollerskatejamms> I'm installing kubuntu-desktop on top of Ubuntu right now
<DarthFrog> rollerskatejamms: knetworkmanager rocks!
<kim_> rollerskatejamms: Used kino?
<rollerskatejamms> But which one is built in to kubuntu
<rollerskatejamms> i.e. no apt-get
<rollerskatejamms> I'm just curious
<kim_> rollerskatejamms: I have kino, but i cant get it working eather..
<rollerskatejamms> I like kubuntu, but on a laptop, in 6.10, it was a lot easier to use Ubuntu for some reason.
<rollerskatejamms> Haven't tried Kubuntu Feisty yet.
<kim_> its gr8
<kim_> love it
<rollerskatejamms> KDE users sometimes tell me that Kubuntu turns a lot of KDE features off.
<rollerskatejamms> idk how true that is.
<kim_> hm
<rollerskatejamms> I wouldn't be surprised though
<kim_> yay
<rollerskatejamms> I mean look at Xubuntu
<rollerskatejamms> it looks nothing like XFCE
<rollerskatejamms> it looks like old gnome
<kim_> spiderman2 and 3 extrakted! thx guys!
<rollerskatejamms> Nothing like a non-customized XFCE anyway
<bentob0x> how can I know if the kernel source is installed?
<kim_> No, its not working -.-
<stefan> hello ..
<kim_> whats the nontopic chat called?
<Jucato> #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<kim_> ty
<Jucato> actually it's in the /topic :D
<kim_> .
<stefan> any1 has an ideea on how to uninstall ati proprietary drivers ?
<dr_willis> apt-get remove that-package-name
<stefan> yeah ...
<Jucato> stefan: remove the package you installed for it, then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the open source ati driver
<stefan> thanks jucato
<dr_willis> Kubuntu default kde setup does turn off some kde features/defaults
<Jucato> actually you can probably use the Monitor & Display in System Settings
<Jucato> instead of reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> dr_willis: referring to which features? :)
<TheCreationist> Anyone know of a website or utility that will help me set the optimal brightness/contrast settings on my monitor?
<Jucato> (there are quite a few)
<stefan> hmmm ... that will rewrite xorg.conf ?!?
<Jucato> TheCreationist: nothing in System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<Jucato> stefan: it will modify xorg.conf, yes
<dr_willis> Jucato,  that kde-first-time-wizard is not there by default, and several of the panel applets, and some of the profiles for the file manager...
<TheCreationist> Jucato: I know there's nothign in there, I checked ;)
<dr_willis> lets see what else have i noticed..
<Jucato> dr_willis: let me give some others? :D
<dr_willis> do a clean install then search for 'kde' in the package manager and see.
<Jucato> konqueror menus, ark integration, kate as the default text editor, kate launched with --use
<Jucato> media:/ to /media
<sorush21> where do the user bineries go?
<Jucato> sorush21: what do you mean?
<TheCreationist> sorush21: /usr/bin maybe? ;)
<rollerskatejamms> Hmm ok I'm logged into Kubuntu Feisty for the first time now.
<sorush21> where are all the bineries go for the apt source repository packages?
<rollerskatejamms> Its pretty nice, but the network manager doesn't have WPA support built in like Ubuntu's does :-(
<Jucato> dr_willis: unfortunately, some of the changes Kubuntu has made are hard coded...
<dr_willis> Jucato,  yea - id love to see a 'use default vanilla kde' setup option
<stefan> sorry ..
<stefan> i have no ideea on how to remove the drivers
<stefan> :)) ... nevermind ... i fount out ....
<stefan> *found
<lessel> ciao a tutti
<cox37777> would it be poss for someone to give me a hand with samba?
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how to remove everything a metapackage installed?
<mikkael> rollerskatejamms: i cant find a linux version of bootitng
<rickysarraf> Does anyone know of a glassy theme for KDE  ?
<rickysarraf> Something like http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GNOME+Linsta+?content=57730
<rollerskatejamms> mikkael, Its not an application you use that way. you burn a boot disc with it
<rollerskatejamms> and you edit partitions from that boot disc
<mikkael> i see thanks
<phoenixbyrd> moo
<dr_willis> fortune | cowsay
<dr_willis> :)
<Sanne> apt-get moo
<phoenixbyrd> fortune | cowsay
<phoenixbyrd> The program 'cowsay' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<phoenixbyrd> sudo apt-get install cowsay
<phoenixbyrd> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<phoenixbyrd> bash: cowsay: command not found
<cox37777> is there anyway of editing server files over sftp without having to use command like ssh?
<hyper_ch> cox37777: Konqueror has it integrated
<hyper_ch> cox37777: use:   fish://user@domain.com
<dr_willis> fish: or sftp: cant ya?
<cox37777> hyper_ch: i've logged it doing that but i cant edit smb.conf
<hyper_ch> cox37777: did you login as root?
<Jucato> cox37777: in Kate's Open File dialog, just type in the sftp:/ address there
<cox37777> hyper_ch: yup
<cox37777> Jucato: ok mate let me look
<HarleyQuine> hi everyone. Am having a problem with evolution, it just wont send my messages, tis weird
<phoenixbyrd> use gmail
<Jucato> hi HarleyQuine. try asking in #ubuntu or #gnome or #evolution
<hyper_ch> cox37777: hmm, strange that fish:/ doesn't do it
<HarleyQuine> I do use gmail, but I wanna play with this proggie cos it looks good..
<stefan> Jucato: i applyed the system settings-> display & monitor thing with no changes ... and indeed it did rewrite xorg.conf ... but then the X did not start
<cox37777> samba is treating me like a real ass tonigh
<HarleyQuine> thanks will ask in #evolution.. didn't know such a channel existed :)
<Jucato> stefan: you can go the command line route
<phoenixbyrd> gmail looks better
<Jucato> HarleyQuine: might make sense to ask in #ubuntu first though
<hyper_ch> phoenixbyrd: looks aren't everything
<phoenixbyrd> yes they are, my wife told me so
<stefan> well i found a xorg.cong.original file .. and i replaced xorg.conf and now it works ...
<cox37777> Jucato: i entered that addres into kate, however when i go save it said permission denied
<hyper_ch> phoenixbyrd: ^^
<Jucato> phoenixbyrd: using evolution doesn't mean you can't use gmail :)
<Jucato> cox37777: hm.. strange
<cox37777> Jucato: ive install ubuntu lamp on a machine
<cox37777> Jucato: i'm trying to make a folder available on the network
<cox37777> what a nightmare haha
<ntslab> Sysinfo for 'nts61': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)XeonCPU1.70GHz at 1680 MHz (3361 bogomips), , RAM: 997/1010MB, 124 proc's, 3.38h up
<sercik> hi to all people
<Ace2016> hi
<Ace2016> or you could say hi all
<stefan> Jucato: what was the command to reconvigure xorg ?
<sercik> and to that guy (i don't remember name) that have help me
<stefan> please ;;)
<sercik> stefan: yes
<Ace2016> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sercik> could you tell me that command of last time print command = lpr -...........................
<sercik> do you remember the problem.. i need to print with a printer connected but unsopported in linux
<cox37777> can someone give me some advice please
<phoenixbyrd> stay in school, don't get married, and never ever have kids
<Timsen> lol phoenixbyrd
<k0m0d0> hello. I want to install the latest KDE4 alpha1
<cox37777> Jucato: would u mind having a look @ this pastebin please mate
<cox37777> http://pastebin.ca/483329
<cox37777> or anyone lol
<k0m0d0> but when I try to update apt-get
<k0m0d0> I get this
<k0m0d0> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1/./Packages.gz  404 Not F                                                                           ound
<CCmonster> is there any internet based fax programs for linux?
<harmental> hi everydoby...
<harmental> since my upgrade to feisty i've lost automatic internet connection (wifi) at startup....
<harmental> i have to do it manually each time.....
<harmental> has anyone experienced similar problems???
<Chris_Swift> harmental: No, I am not sure if you need to add the wifi to the startup menu
<harmental> how do i do that?
<Chris_Swift> GNOME or KDE?
<USMarine> gnome in channel kubuntu?
<harmental> Chris_Swift: KDE
<Chris_Swift> I am not sure with KDE but with GNOME you go to System > Preferences > Sessions
<Chris_Swift> Maybe it is similar
<Chris_Swift> ?
<gsuveg> fight!
<USMarine> open knetworkmanager
<gsuveg> lol. me wear today guadec shirt... :)
<USMarine> i think there's a startup checkbox there
<harmental> USMarine: done that already......
<TheCreationist> Is there a way to preserve my users and passwords when I do a clean install?
<Chris_Swift> TheCreationist: I believe there is an import function but I don't know how to sorry
<USMarine> TheCreationist dont format /home
<TheCreationist> USMarine: No, I do preserve that, but when I do a clean install, I still need to manually setup the users and give them passwords.
<USMarine> if in the current instalation it's placed in a different partition than /
<USMarine> no
<USMarine> that's not needed
<USMarine> at least with me
<USMarine> everything works the way it did b efore
<TheCreationist> USMarine: Then that's my question, because when I do a clean install, I am still the only user on the system.
<Chris_Swift> Anyone know of a good music client for Ubuntu?
<TheCreationist> Chris_Swift: If you're looking for a good music player, install Amarok - nothing beats it in features and function.
<USMarine> Chris_Swift amarok
<Chris_Swift> Ok thanks
<Graham> Hey, can I resize an NTFS partition from Linux?
<TheCreationist> Graham: Yes.  Use GParted.
<ninHer> or hasefroch media
<ninHer> :-)
<USMarine> TheCreationist if you do a clean install and you using the same system username
<TheCreationist> !gparted | Graham
<USMarine> it should work properly
<ubotu> Graham: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TheCreationist> USMarine: Yes, it works for me, but I have 3 other users on my system.
<USMarine> !qtparted | graham
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Graham> I know what gparted is...
<USMarine> it will work for them as well
<Graham> qtparted doesn't let me.
<USMarine> install ntfs-3g
<Graham> I have that.
<Graham> Wait...
<TheCreationist> Graham: You need to unmount the NTFS partition before you can resize it.
<Graham> That'll be why.
<TheCreationist> :)
<TheCreationist> Graham: Until you do that, all partition editing options will be greyed out for that partition.
<Chris_Swift> Is there a MSN client that'll display song info in the Status bar for Ubuntu?
<TheCreationist> Chris_Swift: You can download a plugin for Kopete that will do that... I'm sure Gaim has a similar plugin as well.
<Chris_Swift> I use aMSN though...
<TheCreationist> Chris_Swift: I would recommend using Kopete... you can still connect to the MSN network with it, but also connect to AIM, Yahoo, Jabber, etc.
<Graham> Still not letting me
<TheCreationist> Chris_Swift: But if you just want to use aMSN, I'd do a search for a similar plugin for that.
<tatters> s there any reason why changing Desktop resolution in Gnome works without logging out, Yet Kubuntu Desktop resolution changes only if I log out and back in again.
<Graham> It IS unmounted.
<USMarine> Chris_Swift amarok does that withj kopete
<Chris_Swift> Okay, I did like it when I used the KDE thanks
<Chris_Swift> not sure ask the pro
<Chris_Swift> oh he's left
<harmental> USMarine and Chris_Swift more ideas?
<Chris_Swift> For the wi-fi?
<Chris_Swift> There seems to be a little disruption in music playback in "Movie Player" when I am installing stuff, is that normal?
<USMarine> http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3239/11414004858450iu.gif
<USMarine> Chris_Swift that's normal in sucky players
<Chris_Swift> Haha ok then
<harmental> Chris_Swift: yeap
<Chris_Swift> You guys use XChat for IRC or Kopete?
<USMarine> xchat
<Skrot-> Kopete
<USMarine> but don't use what others use
<harmental> Kopete
<USMarine> use what fits you better
<Chris_Swift> Xchat - GNOME version... :p
<USMarine> well, i use custom scripts
<Skrot-> So do I :)
<Chris_Swift> nnscript for mIRC is nice when I'm on XP
<Skrot-> Isn't nn kind of bloated?
<USMarine> no
<Chris_Swift> It's quite nice
<USMarine> nnscript pwns
<Skrot-> I used it years ago
<Chris_Swift> lol yeah!
<USMarine> i have to try it under wine
<Skrot-> But I just dont need that much functionality from a IRC client..
<Chris_Swift> Some people live for IRC though....
<USMarine> hmm
<USMarine> some people live in iRC
<Chris_Swift> not me..
<Dinofly> Chris_Swift: Konversation
<Chris_Swift> ok, cool, I can't remember that one
<Chris_Swift> I think I liked it
<manu_> hi
<Chris_Swift> Hello
<Lynoure> for living on irc irssi is very handy =)
<Chris_Swift> irssi? :S
<manu_> i installed timidity and kmid, when i start the timidity server he receives data on 128:0 in console i see kmid sends on 20:0 i cant play any midi files, someone can help?
<Chris_Swift> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<JuJuBee> Hi all.  I have a Feisty server using NIS/NFS in my classroom.  My workstations were 6.10. Since I updated one workstation to Feisty, students trying to log into that workstation (only) take a very long time to log in (>10 min).
<JuJuBee> Log in on the old workstations is fine.
<stanley> guys...i'm trying to get kbfx themes used on my fiesty os
<stanley> but nothing changes when i apply the themes
<stanley> what do i do??
<JuJuBee> Could the older configs be causing problems?
<manu_> someone who has expierence with kmid? :(
<Chris_Swift> Anyone know for a how to to change from GNOME to KDE?
<neverblue> what is the difference between: postgresql-8.2 and postgresql-client-8.2 (when installing tha packages) ?
<USMarine> neverblue one is the server?
<neverblue> yes, thats a bit obvious
<USMarine> why did you ask then?
<neverblue> the -server-8.2
<neverblue> cause i dont know what postgreql-8.2 is
<USMarine> is a server database
<USMarine> i mean
<USMarine> a database engine
<neverblue> so -server-8.2 == postgresql-8.2 ?
<Tido> ok
<Chris_Swift> Anyone know for a how to to change from GNOME to KDE?
<Tido> how do I create a user that has no password
<USMarine> Chris_Swift logout and change session
<neverblue> Tido, check the ubuntu guide (google it)
<Chris_Swift> ok will do, first download KDE :D
<USMarine> tido useradd tidoBeta2
<Tido> kk
<neverblue> USMarine, is that correct?
<rbrunhuber> Chris_Swift: You may need to install kubuntu desktop though
<Black_Cat> Tido: Login Manager - "allow passwordless login". means they have password, but they don't have to use it
<USMarine> Chris_Swift aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Chris_Swift> thanks
<neverblue> is postgresql-8.2 the same as either  postgresql-client-8.2 or  postgresql-server-8.2?
<USMarine> read the package details
<USMarine> it's written there
<neverblue> where?
<USMarine> synaptic
<neverblue> ah, I see it now
<USMarine> at last..
<neverblue> is there an admin app like phpmyadmin for it?
<Chris_Swift> Anyone know of a good C++ IDE for GNOME or KDE?
<neverblue> or i guess ill just use phpmyadmin :(
<USMarine> Chris_Swift eclipse
<Chris_Swift> Thanks, yet agin
<Black_Cat> neverblue, i've heard of pgadmin, try sf.net
<rbrunhuber> Chris_Swift : kdevelop or eclipse + cdt
<Chris_Swift> *again
<neverblue> soundforge?
<rbrunhuber> Black_Cat : pdadmin is in the repos
<Black_Cat> pgadmin not pdadmin
<rbrunhuber> Black_Cat: pgadmin3 is the package name
<rbrunhuber> Black_Cat:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=pgadmin&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<Black_Cat> 10x. though i'll never need it ;)
<neverblue> nm, I think I got what i need
<_Shade_> when i install an inkscape package it's in english. There is a support for my native localized version though. Why?
<lettuce> I went to limewire's site and downloaded the ubuntu version and it didn'y work. Is there any other way to install limewire?
<crimsun> try frostwire?
<shinra> bonsoir all
<Chris_Swift> Bonsoir? :s
<_Shade_> hey why do i get inkscape package in english when i install it from the repo? There is a localized version but apt-get installs an english one
<Black_Cat> shinra, #kubuntu-fr :p
<Chris_Swift> !french | shinra
<ubotu> shinra: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Chris_Swift> you meant?
<jhutchins> _Shade_: This is probably an inkscape question, not kubuntu, but I would guess that either you need to add the localized files manually, or you need to configure which language it uses.
<RawSewage_> Anyone trying out the new KDE 4 Alpha
<shinra> @chris swift: i'm living in belgium
<jhutchins> _Shade_: They might be able to help you in #inkscape .
<ForgeAus> Raw is it good?
<_Shade_> jhutchins: ok i will try, thanks
<mahjong> Can somebody of you help me, where i can find the "...driver" under system->administration, cant find it under kubuntu
<RawSewage> ForgeAus, installing it now
<_Shade_> jhutchins: i'm affraid not :)
<Chris_Swift> shinra: okay then do you speak French or Dutch/Flemish natively?
<RawSewage> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<OutoLumo_> Any advice, how do I make a bacport of a package, starting from source?
<ForgeAus> ... driver?
<mahjong> sorry i dont know how the application is called in german
<mahjong> its for binary drivers
<_Shade_> jhutchins: there are some developing hot talks out there at the moment :)
<mahjong> *called in english
<mahjong> i'm from germany
<ForgeAus> try google translate or go to #kubuntu-de ???
<mahjong> thx
<EyeVisions> avond alle, good evening
<VSpike> is there any way I can start a kde screensaver from the terminal? Some of the GL screensavers won't start and I'm wondering why
<KDEfanboy> anyonne get the 3.90.1 packages of kde4 released today? the apt update still only seems to show the 3.8 version for me (feisty)
<EyeVisions> still at 3.5.6
<EyeVisions> same problem here VSpike
<KDEfanboy> ya i mean kde4 alpha1 from the special repo
<EyeVisions> but here they start manualy oke
<manu_> i installed timidity and kmid, when i start the timidity server he receives data on 128:0 in console i see kmid sends on 20:0 i cant play any midi files, someone can help?
<EyeVisions> only automatic gives prblems
<VSpike> EyeVisions: how do you start them manuall?
<EyeVisions> where you can pick a screensaver out of the list there you kan tested them also
<EyeVisions> there 'sa button for it there
<VSpike> EyeVisions: ah OK I wondered if that was what you meant.  Well, they won't start from there either, for me
<EyeVisions> you have 3d accelaration ?
<VSpike> I had screensaver problems in kubuntu once before and solved them by using xscreensaver
<VSpike> EyeVisions: yep
<VSpike> EyeVisions: the odd thing is, some work and some dont.
<EyeVisions> here it work for a while and then it stops
<EyeVisions> a have no idea also VSpike
<VSpike> EyeVisions: the ones in the "Open GL Screensavers" sub-tree work, but the top level (GL) ones don't
<Arwen> heh, I don't use screensavers :-\ they don't run with Xgl on
<EyeVisions> oke Arwen
<Arwen> what?
<EyeVisions> i like the clock
<dthacker> slightly ot:  How can I tell whether an Intel P4 is 64 bit or not?
<EyeVisions> then you have no 64 bit a think :)
<OutoLumo_> I have similar problem... I don't have XGL on (AFAIK) but none of the screensavers run. there's just black blanc  screen. I wonder if it has to de with me using a laptop.
<EyeVisions> OutoLumo_:  i removed the laptop software before that mine screensavers worked automatic
<OutoLumo_> Eyevisions, what laptop software?
<EyeVisions> batterij enz
<VSpike> OutoLumo_: Do you have an ATI card?
<OutoLumo_> VSpike, yes, Radeon XPress 1100.
<VSpike> OutoLumo_: using fglrx ?
<OutoLumo_> VSpike, no, ati.
<VSpike> OutoLumo_: oh, ok.  I just couldn't get kde screensaver to work with fglrx
<VSpike> OutoLumo_: if you're really stuck, try http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#kde
<bricoh> how can i get my ATI Radeon XPress 200M to funktion 100% ? (with 3D effekts)
<OutoLumo_> (Or at least that's what xorg.conf says...)
<VSpike> OutoLumo_: downside is, you lose the neat kde integration... upside is, it works
<killown> my system kubuntu tilt everytime
<Chris_Swift> For Amorak, what decoders do I need for mp3 and wma playback?
<bricoh> who can help me with ATI radeon card?
<happytiger> I installed a new ubuntu server (feisty) but trying to get mysql support in perl everthing fails...How to clean up the cpan folder and get cleaned put
<VSpike> dude got an axe to grind for sure
<winmutt>  anyone know how to turn on js debug for konquerer?
<EyeVisions> ciao all
<donblas__> hello, i've got a stupid fstab question, can anypoint point me to the correct room to ask it in?
<tarelerulz> I can't get my radia card to work right with beryle myself
<Chris_Swift>  For Amorak, what decoders do I need for mp3 and wma playback?
<Skrot-> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lynoure> Recently most of the podcasts I'm subscribed with with amarok started showing dublicate entries. What could be the cause?
<Admiral_Chicago> you can ask your fstab question in here
<maki> where can i find the repos wich i need to put
<matusz> in edgy there was an image of dragon in logout/shutdown dialog, which is missing in feisty - how can I get it to show again?
<Fahuadai> yeah, i miss the old logout dragon :(
<iax> hi
<Fahuadai> iax: hey
<iax> could i ask for some help to get my ati graphic card to work with kubuntu?
<manu_> i installed timidity and kmid, when i start the timidity server he receives data on 128:0 in console i see kmid sends on 20:0 i cant play any midi files, someone can help?
<Fahuadai> it is better to ask than to ask to ask....
<levi_> Complete newb question here..
<iax> well, yes you are right
<levi_> any takers
<Stormrider> Hello guys. Can someone help me with monitor power saving mode?
<Fahuadai> fire away... although i'm kinda new still too.
<levi_> I need a walthrough on compiling things, like ndiswrapper.
<iax> i have installed the fglrx drivers but i can't get the hardware acceleration to work
<levi_> is there one?
<Admiral_Chicago> levi_: whats up
<Fahuadai> not the blasted broadcom bcm43** i hope.....
<Fahuadai> i offically hate broadcom. :@
<Fahuadai> Stormrider: what you need? normal power saving mode can be accessed from the system settings -> monitor -> power saving.  (don't think you need admin mode for it either)
<alex336> Salut
<alex336> Sorry
<alex336> Hello :D
<alex336> Someone here ?
<Fahuadai> hi
<alex336> I have an question
<alex336> Its possible to chmod an drive ?
<crimsun> it really makes no sense to chmod a drive.
<alex336> Well
<alex336> I have crashed my Windows
<alex336> i have 2 drive
<Fahuadai> hard drives ?
<alex336> Yes
<Fahuadai> ntfs i assume?
<alex336> On one i got all of my games and the next other i got my Windows/ Linux Installed
<alex336> Yes
<Fahuadai> (the windows drive)
<alex336> But i want to transfert some thing on my another drive
<Stormrider> Filesystems?
<alex336> but i cant
<Fahuadai> windows is dead and you want linux access to the ntfs drive?
<alex336> I have access but only in read mode
<detto> hey- how do I restart hal?
<Fahuadai> try searching adept for ntfs. think there's a program which enables write access iirc
<alex336> Or if someone can help me with my problem in Windows but i think is not the place :D
<Stormrider> alex336, what You want to do?
<alex336> Well
<iax> does somebody have an idea, what could cause these screenartifacts?  http://iax.ia.funpic.de/bilder/Bildschirmphoto2.png
<alex336> With XP i have partitioned my hard drive with Norton Partition Magic 8.0 and for an radom reason i got 2 error : ymnt2002 and autochk is missing and the PC restart ...
<alex336> No one can help me heh ? ...
<LjL> !ntfs-3g | alex336
<ubotu> alex336: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<alex336> Think :)
<LjL> i try
<alex336> Thanx
<Fahuadai> ah-ha. thought there was a package!
<alex336> and apt-get its magic ? :D
<LjL> and fiddle some with mount options, i guess
<Fahuadai> apt-get ftw :)
<Fahuadai> !ftw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fahuadai> hehehe... #
<LjL> keep in mind alex336 that if the NTFS filesystem is corrupted, you won't be able to write to it *or* to repair it
<LjL> you need Windows for that
<alex336> I know
<alex336> I want just to back
<SlicerDicer-> can anybody paste /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop to http://rafb.net/paste I destroyed mine by mistake by overwriting it :/
<matusz> some applets, like kweather and kmoon don't always show tooltips, is there any way to correct this, (I mean make them show always, when I hover mouse cursor over them)?
<alex336> what is the name of packtage of ntfs-config ?
<logixoul> hi. in feisty, how do I make desktop-switching work like window-switching? as in, make it show a list of desktops? like in vanilla kde?
<Fahuadai> ctrl f1
<Fahuadai> where f1 is the first desktop, f2 the second etc
<logixoul> not what I asked for, but good enough. thx. :)
<Fahuadai> alex336: ntfs-3g was the core?
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
<Skrot-> Is KMilo configurable?
<jonnyro> makuseru: no idea, what errors are you getting?
<wolfgyone> hi there
<jonnyro> wolfgyone: hello
<wolfgyone> where are you from ? I am from luxembourg
<jonnyro> US
<wolfgyone> kwel
<wolfgyone> ;)
<wolfgyone> I am new here
<wolfgyone> is this IRC the same commands than any IRC channel ?
<SlicerDicer-> would any of you mind pasting a configuration for me to http://rafb.net/paste ?
<jonnyro> no idea
<wolfgyone> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<wolfgyone> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
<wolfgyone>   "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<wolfgyone> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en-US" lang="en-US">
<wolfgyone> <head>
<wolfgyone> <title>Nopaste</title>
<wolfgyone> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/styles/nopaste.css" />
<Fahuadai> SlicerDicer: what you need?
<jonnyro> how odd
<wolfgyone> why ?
<SlicerDicer-> Fahuadai: I need /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop
<SlicerDicer-> I deleted mine like a idiot :)
<wolfgyone> slicerdicer
<Fahuadai> one sec then
<SlicerDicer-> wolfgyone: whats up?
<wolfgyone> I want to help you
<wolfgyone> therefore I cut and paste the url you have given
<wolfgyone> what is your problem exactly
<wolfgyone> what do you need
<jonnyro> wolfgyone: you will want to use the pastebin
<jonnyro> to drop stuff like that
<wolfgyone> jonnyro ok sorry
<SlicerDicer-> http://rafb.net/paste works
<jonnyro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jonnyro> no worries
<wolfgyone> I only realize what I did when I see the lines on the chat
<Fahuadai> SlicerDicer: http://rafb.net/p/GewLEp99.html
<SlicerDicer-> thanks Fahuadai
<Fahuadai> no worries
<SlicerDicer-> hopefully this works :)
<wolfgyone> is anybody knows SCORM standard .
<wolfgyone> ?
<jonnyro> Sorrry, i have no idea what SCORM is
<makuseru> jonnyro:
<makuseru> Invalid field in command
<makuseru> 	HP DVD Writer 200j (H:0 T:0)
<jonnyro> makuseru: so it never actually gets to burning the disc
<wolfgyone> SCORM is a standard that is made by adl
<jonnyro> makuseru: it terminates before trying to write anything
<makuseru> i guess
<makuseru> i dont really know whats going on with it
<aleksanteri> what's the command to show the nvidia version?
<wolfgyone> SCORM is in elearning the standard that dfines the interoperability of SCO's Shareable Component Object
<SlicerDicer-> Fahuadai: worked thanks :)
<jonnyro> makuseru: if you want me to takea look i can, but i would need to get onto your system.  It's completely understandable if you dont want that
<Fahuadai> SlicerDicer: coolio. happy to help.
<makuseru> desktop sharing?
<msr> moin
<jonnyro> makuseru: is HP DVD Writer 200 The model on the box?
<jonnyro> or is that what linux is reporting
<makuseru> it is the model
<msr> ive got a problem
<jonnyro> what is the top line from cdrecord -scanbus
<msr> my system start is very very long
<jonnyro> Mine is as follows:  1,0,0   100) 'TEAC    ' 'DVD+RW DV-W58E  ' 'D.0C' Removable CD-ROM
<msr> because ata4 takes very long to time out
<msr> how can i fix it???
<makuseru> jonnyro: wodim: No such file or directory.
<jonnyro> makuseru: what version of ubuntu/kubuntu are you using?
<jonnyro> feisty, dapper, edgy?
<makuseru> feisty
<Jacko2007> how do I change the permissions of my root folder to write for all in feisty
<jonnyro> makuseru: what is wodim
<makuseru> no clue
<alex336> Small question i can pass dapper to Feisty with an upgrade ?
<jonnyro> is that your shell?
<makuseru> you said first line
<jonnyro> sorry
<jonnyro> i mean, first line of the listing
<msr> pls help me with ata4
<Jacko2007> how do I change the permissions of my root folder to write for all in feisty
<jonnyro> msr: i would post up in the ubuntu forums
<msr> k
<jonnyro> msr: definately search for the terms ata4 timeout
<msr> thx
<iax> hi everyone, I get these screen artifacts with my Radeon X1950 Pro, http://iax.ia.funpic.de/bilder/Bildschirmphoto2.png has anyone got an idea what I could do to get rid of them?
<makuseru> jonnyro: oops, should have done it as root, first line is "1,0,0   100) 'ATA     ' 'WDC WD1600JS-00N' '10.0' Disk"
<jonnyro> msr: if you dont find a resolution via search, post a question with as much detail as you can.  It's unlikely that via a random sampling of irc users, that someone on here would have the same exact problem.  But the forums have a much larger pool
<jonnyro> makuseru: what user account do you use? mine is jonnyro
<jonnyro> makuseru: I want you to run: getent group | grep username
<makuseru> max
<jonnyro> so you would grep max
<msr> jonnyro: ok thx very much
<jonnyro> post the results on the pastebin
<jonnyro> msr: best of luck in your efforts.
<Cugel> Guys, what does the 'd' in init.d stand for?
<jonnyro> daemon
<makuseru> jonnyro: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20397/
<Cugel> Thanks.
<jonnyro> makuseru: try ls -l /dev/cdrw
<jonnyro> that will output something else, like /dev/cdrw -> scd0
<jonnyro> then do ls -l /dev/scd0
<jonnyro> or whatever the link is
<jonnyro> You are in the cdrom group, which is important, so that's not the problem
<jonnyro> i just want to ensure that your devices are properly named
<makuseru> Usage: command-not-found [options]  <command-name>
<jonnyro> ls -l /dev/cdrw
<jonnyro> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<jonnyro> (that's a l as in lamb)
<makuseru> i just coppied it
<jonnyro> i dont think you would, but dont insert the word try
<jonnyro> in front
<jonnyro> run exactly this: "ls -l /dev/cdrw" without the quotes
<makuseru> bash: -l: command not found
<jonnyro> this is ODD
<jonnyro> what happens when you run ls
<jonnyro> by itself
<jonnyro> that at least works right?
<makuseru> huh?
<maki> can someboy give me a link from the official repos
<cox37777> does anyone know how to get from desktop version down to server?
<maki> just install all the tool you need
<jazz_> bsr
<really_stupid> I just did something really dumn
<maki> me to
<really_stupid> with apt manager I requested to remove gcc4
<maki> i get solaris free shiping
<really_stupid> removed lots of packages
<maki> and i install it
<disasm> hey everyone, have a weird issue, and I'm not familiar with KDE to resolve it. One of the users on the network here uses kde, and on startup, it launches a bunch of nautilus processes. I logged into KDE using my account, and it didn't do that, where should I look to resolve this? He has dozens of customizations he's made, so he's not very keen on deleting the config files in his homedir, and would much rather fix it without wiping the o
<maki> and i deleted /
<really_stupid> anyway to undo automaticaly_
<really_stupid> ?
<Fahuadai> really_stupid: you commited the changes?
<really_stupid> I saw that it was removing the packages
<really_stupid> so I rebooted
<really_stupid> to interrupt it
<really_stupid> quite stupid huh?
<Reallystupid> simply I was trying to compile a program that had problems being compiled with gcc4 so I thought about removing it with apt manager . I requested to remove it than saw apt removing all my packages
<[X] treme-Linux> hi
<Reallystupid> didn t know it would take all the programs that depended on it out
<[X] treme-Linux> i have installed kde
<[X] treme-Linux> but
<[X] treme-Linux> when i boot up
<[X] treme-Linux> it says kubuntu
<[X] treme-Linux> then loads ubuntu
<[X] treme-Linux> how do i fix
<Reallystupid> Fahuadai?
<bonbonthejon> [X] treme-Linux: from the menu, select kubuntu
<[X] treme-Linux> which menu ?
<Reallystupid> can you help?
<Fahuadai> not sure. never done this myself
<bonbonthejon> [X] treme-Linux: there should be a menu at the login screen
<[X] treme-Linux> ok
<[X] treme-Linux> ill have a look
<Reallystupid> is there some file that remembers what u have removed
<Reallystupid> in order to undo?
<Fahuadai> there is probably a log of all the changes made somewhere
<Reallystupid> really?
<bonbonthejon> Reallystupid: did you use adept or apt-get
<OptimusRex> Hi all. Does anyone know where the log file for these chats is stored?
<Reallystupid> I can only access by terminal know
<Reallystupid> don t get into kde
<Reallystupid> adept
<Reallystupid> I used adept
<bonbonthejon> Reallystupid: well, why not install kubuntu-desktop to get it working again, then install whatever else was removed
<Reallystupid> but adept removed asept
<cmihai> Hi. I'm trying to get stable (real) transparency  in yakuake 2.7.5 (KDE 3.5.6 in Ubuntu Feisty). Can't get it to stay the same after the first session. Basically on first run, yakuake has real transparency, every other time, it won't. I tried Special Applications Settings - Force too. Any ideas?
<Fahuadai> OptimusRex: u using konversation?
<bonbonthejon> Reallystupid: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Reallystupid> Took me a while to be happy with my current installation
<Reallystupid> don t want to re install if I don t have to
<bonbonthejon> Reallystupid: not reinstall everything, just kubuntu-desktop
<Reallystupid> ok
<Reallystupid> but then
<bonbonthejon> Reallystupid: then you can get in adept and see if it kept a log
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
<tux> are there problems with the kubuntu feisty repository for kde4 alpha?
<Bonaldo2000> anyone know if it is possible to run photoshop cs or cs2 with wine?
<OptimusRex> yes. Using konversation
<bonbonthejon> Bonaldo2000: http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps/
<Fahuadai> OptimusRex: right click
<Fahuadai> on this window
<tux> are there problems with the kubuntu feisty repository for kde4 alpha? broken dependencies?
<Fahuadai> then open the logfile for this channel
<cox37777> anyone know the command to fully remove xubuntu-desktop?v
<bonbonthejon> cox37777: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Daisuke_Ido> tux: as the kde4 snapshots are for developments only, expect things to be broken
<bonbonthejon> tux: its alpha so it will likely have problems
<tux> I don't have problems
<Bonaldo2000> bonbonthejon: I've looked at bit at it. Might give it a try, I wonder if its stable...
<cox37777> bonbonthejon: thing is,it was a lamp serer, i installed xubuntu because i didnt know how to do somehing command like now i wanna go back to server
<Reallystupid> bonbonthejon  I just took a look from the adept on my live cd and don t see anything that would make me think I would be able to access a logfile
<tux> it's just they don't install
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, broken.
<tux> while the previous pre-alpha worked
<OptimusRex> <Fahuadai>the right click gives me the logfile but I would like to go to where it's stored on the machine as I think there are earlier files I would like to access
<Daisuke_Ido> that happens
<bonbonthejon> Reallystupid: live cd won't have an adept log
<tux> they uploaded the packages but didn't check the conflicts imo
<bonbonthejon> cox37777: then try "sudo apt-get --purge remove xubuntu-desktop"
<tux> I'm not the only one with this issue ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not a magic process where every release works magically better than the last, sometimes in alpha, things DON'T WORK.
<tux> maybe you didn't understand
<Daisuke_Ido> i do, you don't
<cox37777> bonbonthejon: let me give it a whirle
<tux> the problem is with the repository, not with kde alpha
<Reallystupid> <bonbonthejon>  Can u check on your Adept if there is one?
<Daisuke_Ido> bummer
<tux> well I see very helpful people here
<bonbonthejon> Reallystupid: the adept for the OS that was installed
<Reallystupid> yes I understand
<Reallystupid> but
<Reallystupid> <bonbonthejon> can u check if adept keeps a logfile
<Reallystupid> for me
<ivan> hep
<ivan> hello
<tux> check the ubuntu forums and look how many people can't install it, why not admit they made some mistakes with the repository?
<ivan> i first connection with IRC
<ivan> i am italian
<Fahuadai> ivan: congrats. all your free time r belong to IRC now....
<ivan> thank's
<bonbonthejon> Reallystupid: adept only keeps track of stuff you've done while its open
<Reallystupid> s**t
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, so they made a mistake with the repo
<logixoul> hi. can the "Disk & Filesystems" module in feisty be used to resize partitions?
<Daisuke_Ido> this isn't a channel full of admins that can go in and fix the repo, there's almost nothing we can do at all about the repo problem
<Reallystupid> <bonbonthejon> A warning would have been nice
<Daisuke_Ido> no, wait, i take that back, there's EXACTLY nothing we can do about the repo problem
<tux> I emailed jriddell
<Daisuke_Ido> there you go
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
<Fahuadai> Reallystupid: my fault for assuming there would be sorry
<Reallystupid> <bonbonthejon> Something like look you re about to diinstall 100 s of packages type yes to contine
<ivan> i going sleep
<ivan> goodnight
<Reallystupid> last desperate try : anyone know how I can undo the removeal of pakages with ADEPT or find a logfile teling me the packages I removed?
<_buz> i suggest you reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<_buz> that should install everything you need for kubuntu to run
<Reallyreallystup> I ll try that
<Reallyreallystup> thanks
<Reallyreallystup> well wish me luck... thanks to all
<_buz> Reallyreallystup: can you still start adept?
<Reallyreallystup> no
<_buz> if not use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on the console
<Reallyreallystup> Just terminal after the rebbot
<Reallyreallystup> reboot
<_buz> yeah the above will work in terminal
<Reallyreallystup> the desktop doesn t start up
<Sleepy_Coder> sudo reboot
<Sleepy_Coder> :p
<Reallyreallystup> so I ll try
<Reallyreallystup> bye!
<Sleepy_Coder> bai bai. :D
* Sleepy_Coder wonders if there is an equivalent shutdown command for Windows 2000. :<
<Sleepy_Coder> Was thinking either "halt", "poweroff", "powerdown", "reboot" or something like that..
<Sleepy_Coder> But I can't find one. :<
<Sleepy_Coder> I hate Windoze.. :<
<Sleepy_Coder> Nothing makes sense.
<_buz> there is
<_buz> but i cant remember
<Sleepy_Coder> hehehe
<fribuntu> Hi all
<logixoul> how do I easily resize a partition in feisty?
<Sleepy_Coder> logixoul:  Use the app, "gparted".
<fribuntu> I have a problem installing the new NVIDIA beta driver to support my GForce 8500GT card.
<fribuntu> Whenever I switch to console mode to install, all I get is a blank screen.
<fribuntu> Kubuntu does some font magic that seems to be incompatible with plain text mode of the 8500
<logixoul> Sleepy_Coder: ok, since QTParted didn't work for me, I guess I'll try the gnome equivalent. thanks.
<fribuntu> any hints how to keep the font to the standard built in ones are welcome.
<Sleepy_Coder> logixoul: Hope that works. :)  Good luck.
<supert0nes> Why doe the ati drivers work so much better when installing kubuntu on top of ubuntu instead of just kubuntu... Once they dont work on my mobility 9700 nothing gets rid of that damn mesa 3d problem i know this problem must get worked over wayy too much here but i need the best guide you guys know of to fix my problems
<logixoul> :)
* Sleepy_Coder scores bonus points for being relatively helpful. :p
<Sleepy_Coder> Last time I only got a restraining order... :<
<Sleepy_Coder> BOO!
<fribuntu> I already tried commenting out all font settings in the /etc/console-tools/config file.
<Sleepy_Coder> 0.o
<Sleepy_Coder> That sounds dangerous...
<logixoul> Sleepy_Coder: the best way to resize the current root partition is to boot live into the kubuntu CD and use gparted from there, right?
<Sleepy_Coder> Yes. :)
<logixoul> k
<soop> http://www.soop.ca/media/miscimagespostedtoforums/compmenu.jpg
<t3hfr3ak> i sudo apt-get beryl... now how do i enable it?
<soop> anyone know how I can edit that menu?
<Sleepy_Coder> It lets your hard drive be mount'ed/umount'ed if you're using the disk. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> t3hfr3ak: Try beryl or beryl-manager from the terminal. :)
<soop> http://www.soop.ca/media/miscimagespostedtoforums/compmenu.jpg
<t3hfr3ak> sleepy_Coder: As soon as im done getting aMSN i will :)
<Sleepy_Coder> Might also want to sudo apt-get install beryl-manager/emerald/emerald-themes
<Sleepy_Coder> Okey dokie. :)
<t3hfr3ak> ah it worked :)
* Sleepy_Coder hides from the applause
<Sleepy_Coder> *kidding* :)
<t3hfr3ak> will it automatically run when ubuntu starts?
<supert0nes> ati drivers are hopeless for me and my 9700 on kubuntu then?
<Sleepy_Coder> Umm, try going to.....either the System Menu>Preferences>Sessions and add in the command to the startup applications.
<Sleepy_Coder> It's in the System Menu...I know that.
<t3hfr3ak> uhoh
<Sleepy_Coder> 0.o
<Sleepy_Coder> Eww....Konversation. :<
<t3hfr3ak> it put the windows title bars in direct top lol
<Sleepy_Coder> ahaha
<Sleepy_Coder> t3hfr3ak: You want to add in "beryl-manager" as a startup command in the startup applications.  You do that in "Sessions" if I remember correctly.
<Sleepy_Coder> That should start it up at login.
<t3hfr3ak> ok i have another problem... when i closed terminal... beryl stopped working and i lost title bars and ability to type
<Sleepy_Coder> Yes, that's because you terminated beryl. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> It wasn't running as a background process.
<t3hfr3ak> how do i have it running backgrounf?
<Sleepy_Coder> Put it in the startup apps. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> In Sessions.
<Sleepy_Coder> It will makes it startup at login and it will stay running.
<premier_> I updated to fiesty when it came out a few weeks ago.  I haven't seen the update manager telling me to update since then.  Should I worry?
<starhawk> Hi i have set up amule on kubuntu I have downloaded several movies i cant seem to veiw them any help with this I am new to using amule
<Sleepy_Coder> premier_:  you could try running the update manager or sudo apt-get update
<Sleepy_Coder> ahhaa, I just realized why so many people are using Konversation. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> I'm kind of slow at recognizing channel names. :)
<etrange>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY tatapine
<Sleepy_Coder> umm...
<t3hfr3ak> ok what do I add to sessions?
<etrange>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY tatapine
<etrange> arg
<etrange> lol
<t3hfr3ak> etrange; like go of control before pressing enter
<sunnypies> question:  I just installed mtpaint   i can load by typing mtpain in terminal, how do i put an icon of it in the Applications list???
<Sleepy_Coder> You might want to change your password, etrange.
<etrange> some one want to play :)
<t3hfr3ak> let go of*
<etrange> we will play :D
<logixoul> tatapine? heh
<Sleepy_Coder> 0.o
<premier_> I ran adept, and it said "there was an error downloading updates"
<Sleepy_Coder> etrange:  /ns set password <PUT_SOMETHING_NEW_HERE>
<Sleepy_Coder> And do it in the status window so we don't see it, okay?
<premier_> apt-get says "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"  how do I figure out whats blocking it?  I closed adept
* Sleepy_Coder runs his "Hide Join/Quit/Part Messages" script.
<etrange>  /msg NickServ set password tataloulou
<etrange> arf
<Sleepy_Coder> ....
<etrange> :'
<Sleepy_Coder> etrange. :<
<Sleepy_Coder> Do it in a window or channel with no people, and try a different pass. :<
<etrange> an idiot have scrap my script
<etrange> :) I hate that
<Sleepy_Coder> :<
<Sleepy_Coder> Your passwords are funny. :)
<etrange> sure lol
<etrange> they have to if I want to remember them
<Sleepy_Coder> Should change your nick to estranged. :p
<etrange>  /msg NickServ identify tataloulou
<Sleepy_Coder> :<:<:<:<
<etrange> arg
<etrange> HAAAAAAA
<SlicerDicer-> OMG etrange
<SlicerDicer-> thats funny
<etrange> nooooooooooo
<etrange> HAAAAAAA
<etrange> !
<SlicerDicer-> ghost him out BWA HA HA ;-)
<SlicerDicer-> seriously etrange that was funny :)
<etrange> :p
<Sleepy_Coder> At least you're in a channel where the users respect you.  If we were on another one you would have been killed in seconds. :)
<etrange> noway
<etrange> ghost your string
<etrange> nooowaaay
<etrange> :p
<Sleepy_Coder> Good job, etrange. :)
<SlicerDicer-> thats why I manually enter the nickserv all the time I never let any scriptoid do it :)
<Sleepy_Coder> You got your pass changed. :)
<etrange> not yes ;)
<etrange> but soon :D
<etrange> net*
<etrange> arG
<etrange> yet
<Sleepy_Coder> lol
<etrange> pfff
<etrange> stupid language
<Sleepy_Coder> Do you usually speak Swahili?
<Sleepy_Coder> :)
<SlicerDicer-> lol
<etrange> swawhat ?
<etrange> no
<Sleepy_Coder> I think it's an African language. :)
<etrange> mmm
<etrange> yes it is
<Sleepy_Coder> Sounds really funkeh too.
<etrange> Im fr
<premier_> what happens if you kill apt-get?  I have an apt-get process running, preventing me from installing updates, and I can't figure out what its doing
<SlicerDicer-> premier_: errr...
<Sleepy_Coder> premier_:  How do you know one is running?
<Sleepy_Coder> It could be synaptic or the update manager. :)
<SlicerDicer-> yeah
<Sleepy_Coder> If it gives you some error like..."Cannot lock directory so-and-so, perhaps another process is using it?"
<Sleepy_Coder> I can't remember the correct error message. :<
<etrange> premier bush
<etrange> ^^
<nabz> hey, im having a little trouble with Beryl, when i start it, it goes white and i cannot do anything which forces me to reboot :( (new to linux) lol
<Sleepy_Coder> I hate not hitting any problems. :<  Nothing to play with.
<premier_> Sleepy_Coder: its on my processes table
<SlicerDicer-> Sleepy_Coder: your not trying hard enough
<Sleepy_Coder> SlicerDicer-: I'll try putting my hard drive in the microwave. :p
<SlicerDicer-> Sleepy_Coder: honestly I do not run into many problems running alpha stuff
<Sleepy_Coder> premier_:  You could try rebooting. :)  Or just killing the process...
<premier_> nabz: white screen of death.  You have to do "beryl --use-copy"
<SlicerDicer-> so its understandable
<nabz> in the termanal?
<Sleepy_Coder> SlicerDicer-: I run into problems running Windows. :)
<Sleepy_Coder> But I do not run Windows very often so...
<Sleepy_Coder> hehehe
<SlicerDicer-> well of course thats not even alpha thats like umm shat
<premier_> nabz: yeah
<Sleepy_Coder> lol
<premier_> pre alpha?
<Sleepy_Coder> premier_:  Just try killing it. :)
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
<premier_> insufficient premisions... (when ever I ran it I geuss i ran it in root)
<Sleepy_Coder> sudo killall apt-get  ?
<Sleepy_Coder> sudo kill -9 <pid>
<SlicerDicer-> makuseru: bogus information I run HP DVD Writer without issue and can even use lightscribe
<premier_> 7?
<etrange> who can give me a ipmask ?
<etrange> plizz
<Sleepy_Coder> Ack, I have to go. :<
<Sleepy_Coder> Later all...
<Sleepy_Coder> Good luck with your problem, premier_. :)
<makuseru> SlicerDicer-: i dont care what you can do, I need help so I CAN burn a dvd
<nabz> i cant see a thing now :Z not even what im writyping. berly messed up :S
<SlicerDicer-> makuseru: it might be that your burner is not getting the power it needs... or you have a metric ton of bad disks "unlikely" or just a bad burner
<SlicerDicer-> there is a load of problems
<SlicerDicer-> check dmesg output see if there is any I/O errors
<dogatemycomputer> SlicerDicer-: what is the model information of your writer?
<t3hfr3ak> well i got beryl working
<makuseru> SlicerDicer-: i can burn CDs fine, but not DVDs
<t3hfr3ak> is there any better MSN rip offs for linux
<nabz_> Wow, beryl messed up, when really weird and i couldnt seee anything, any ideas?
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: sorry.. what is the model information of your writer?  Did you check the event log to see if there was a problem detecting the drive?
<logixoul> t3hfr3ak: kopete
<wheatie> t3hfr3ak, try amsn or kopete
<urmas> hi yall
<t3hfr3ak> weatie: im using aMSN now lol
<t3hfr3ak> it sucks lol
<dogatemycomputer> t3hfr3ak: kopete is pretty good..
<reya276> hello, I'm having some issues with Compiz, the effects won't run
<urmas> I SAYD "HI YALL" YOU FUCKERS
<NabZ> Any ideas about beryl going weird?
<dogatemycomputer> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<makuseru> dogatemycomputer: its a HP dvd200i and the error it says is "Invalid field in command HP DVD Writer 200j (H:0 T:0)"
<urmas> FAMILY FRIENDLY MY A*SS
<nicon-> Hi all
<urmas> HI
<urmas> how R You ?
<nicon-> I got little problem :/
<nicon-> urmas: badly ;/
<makuseru> !language | urmas
<ubotu> urmas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<urmas> what kind a prob?
<nicon-> My kwrite + gedir don't work ;/
<nicon-> gedit*
<nicon-> My error:
<nicon-> root@nicon-ubuntu:/home/nicon/irclogs/lubin# gedit
<nicon-> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<nicon-> Xlib: No protocol specified
<nicon-> cannot open display:
<nicon-> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<nicon-> Any idea?
<urmas> sorry, i cant help you, its my first day to use any kind of linux:)
<nicon-> urmas: hehe, ok, thx
<nicon-> any pr0 here? xD
<urmas> sorry, dude
<nicon-> urmas: np
<Dinofly> nicon-: xhost +
<nicon-> Dinofly: same :/
<SlicerDicer-> dogatemycomputer: hpdvd 740
<nicon-> Dinofly: same error ;/
<Dinofly> did you type "xhost +" and then retype "gedit" ?
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: sorry.. i was interupted..
<nicon-> I'm getting mad, it's problematic to edit all files by kate ;/
<makuseru> no prob
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: i'm reading.. let me look around..
<makuseru> k
<bonbonthejon> nicon-: whats the problem
<SlicerDicer-> makuseru: I did have a burner that could burn cd's but not dvd's it burned coasters repeatedly then died flatout just a warning.. you could always run growisofs manually and create a dvd and see what happens
<urmas> i got this stupid question, like, how can I chance this menu bar, whats below everything? windows op calls it start menu bar or smth...
<SlicerDicer-> makuseru: usually running growisofs gives you a bit more of a error message
<urmas> i hope you understood
<nicon-> bonbonthejon: when i'm trying use kwrite/gedit i c error like that:
<nicon-> root@nicon-ubuntu:/home/nicon/irclogs/lubin# gedit
<nicon-> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<nicon-> Xlib: No protocol specified
<nicon-> cannot open display:
<nicon-> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<nicon-> root@nicon-ubuntu:/home/nicon/irclogs/lubin#
<bonbonthejon> urmas: right click on the k
<makuseru> nicon- use pastebin
<nicon-> Any idea to repair it?
<SlicerDicer-> dogatemycomputer: why you ask what model I have?
<nicon-> makuseru: pastebin? <:
<nicon-> wtf?
<nicon-> q;
<nicon-> I'm newbie, sry
<Dinofly> you should not login as root nicon-
<bonbonthejon> nicon-: you should use sudo instead of logging in as root
<nicon-> Dinofly: it's the same as normal use
<nicon-> user*
<makuseru> !pastebin | nicon-
<ubotu> nicon-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dogatemycomputer> SlicerDicer-: sorry.. the question was actually directed at makuseru
<SlicerDicer-> bonbonthejon: sudo -s ftw :)
<nicon-> bonbonthejon: i got the same in sudo :/
<SlicerDicer-> ahh ok dogatemycomputer
<bonbonthejon> nicon-: that is a bad idea, to use root as your normal user
<urmas> Thanks
<nicon-> bonbonthejon: it's not my normal user
<nicon-> I mean, that i got the same problem as root, and normal user
<makuseru> dogatemycomputer: how do i use growisofs
<bonbonthejon> nicon-: how about hitting alt-f2, then run it that way
<bonbonthejon> nicon-: what have you changed recently
<nicon-> bonbonthejon: in that way it's working
<nicon-> But in windows, i want in shell
<nicon-> bonbonthejon: it's like that from time of install ubuntu 7.04
<urmas> sorry, i cant help it to ask, but where You guys from ?
<nicon-> To this time
<urmas> :)
<nicon-> So much programs compiled
<Dinofly> nicon-, when typing "xhost +" it should answer "access control disabled, clients can connect from any host"
<nosrednaekim> hello everyone. I have a problem with beryl and And Nvidia geforce4 . Yes, I am using the correct drivers. what happens is that periodically, some windows come up black (ussualy "open file" dialogs) In addition, the burn rain and snow effects do not work.
<nicon-> Dinofly: when i type xhost + i c same error like in gedit/kwrite :/
<makuseru> nosrednaekim: try to ask in #beryl they can help
<nosrednaekim> ok.. thanks
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: no idea..  that's next on my list of things to lookup..
<Lamington> Hello to all
<urmas> hi
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: i'm a newbie myself.. so I look for problems and spend alot of time reading..
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: maybe i'll get lucky and find a solution for you :)
<nicon-> any idea? ;/
<nicon-> It's really anoying to edit all files by kate ;/
<nicon-> I need it in ssh
<nicon-> So pls 4 help
<urmas> #lamington hi
<Lamington> I'm getting an error which pops up at various times, including when I update with Adept... Wondering if someone can help me understand it and perhaps do something about it
<Lamington> It doesnt seem to be affecting my system
<Dinofly> nicon- you are using ssh ? okayyyy!
<nicon-> Dinofly: <:
<nicon-> Yes, i'm using ssh
<nicon-> So?
<Dinofly> then better type "ssh -X yourhost" to connect to your server
<nicon-> What it is this -X atribut?
<Dinofly> it makes the X applications open on your own X server
<drkns> hello fellas
<Lamington> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Lamington>   Major opcode:  147
<Lamington>   Minor opcode:  3
<Lamington>   Resource id:  0x0
<Lamington> hello drkns
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: the problem your describing is documented and has an impotance of "medium".   The only solution so far is to swap out the drive.
<drkns> i managed to get my wireless card working however my rate is around 18mbit/sec even though my AP and my card is 54g
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: or wait for a solution..
<nicon-> Dinofly: but have U any idea to repair that gedit?
<nicon-> Or kwrite?
<drkns> how can i make it work at full speed
<drkns> or nano
<scanman> trk var m
<drkns> scanman ben turkum
<Dinofly> it is not something you can "repair", it is not a bug! you are using a graphical application with a command line ssh, without this "-X" it can not work
<scanman> ok iyi valla sorum olacak kde-look sitesinden tema indirdim ama kuramyorum
<nicon-> Dinofly: i don't mean that i use it only in shell
<drkns> temanin cok cesidi var nedir ismi bende bir bakayim
<HarleyQuine> I've tried everything I can and my ubuntu just can't seem to send email
<nicon-> When i type -x it don't work 2 ):
<BluesKaj> makuseru, I have an HP dvd burner and it runs with no issues... just to let you know that it may be the burning software not the hardware
<scanman> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/show.php?content=55497&vote=good&tan=61016323
<Dinofly> nicon-: running "kate" in command line on your local machine should not be a problem, is it ?
<scanman> bunu kurmak istiyorum
<Lamington> HarleyQuine:  ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<nicon-> Dinofly: but it's anoying to run kate ;/
<makuseru> BluesKaj: ive tried sevral programs
<BluesKaj> no Dinofly
<HarleyQuine> I guess ubuntu.. wrong channel again huh?
<nicon-> Dinofly: kate in terminal don't work too xD
<Lamington> HarleyQuine: yea :P
<nicon-> It works only at windows >:
<HarleyQuine> sorry.. konversation opens this one automatically
<BluesKaj> makuseru, what kind of media files are you trying to burn?
<Dinofly> nicon-: what are you calling "windows" ?
<drkns> hocam simdi bana soyle nasil yuklemeye calisiyorsun bu temayi?
<nicon-> windows, not in txt, but at windows
<nicon-> not in terminal
<Lamington> HarleyQuine: I can help with Kmail (Kontact) but I dont use anything else
<makuseru> BluesKaj: video dvd
<nicon-> Not windows OS, lol
<Dinofly> nicon-: let's call it "graphical mode" ;)
<drkns> nicon try nano it works on terminal when kate fails
<BluesKaj> copying from dvd ?
<nicon-> Dinofly: k
<makuseru> BluesKaj: no
<scanman> valla bir a yol denedim kcontrol merkezinde denedim ve karamba diye bir program ile denedim
<scanman> yapamadm
<nicon-> drkns: right, nano's working, thx (:
<BluesKaj> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<nicon-> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nicon-> Mhm q;
<Dinofly> nicon-: correct me if i'm wrong: you can launch kate without problems using the KDE menu and the alt-f2 prompt, but not using Konsole
<Lamington> you can launch kate from konsole
<nicon-> Dinofly: right, kate works at graphical mode, but not in console
<Chris_Swift> Hello all, I have recently made a little Hello World in gedit or kate in KDE and compiled it using g++ but how do I run the "a.out" app?
<nicon-> Lamington: no, i cant
<Lamington> I just did
<drkns> scanman bakiyorum hocam biraz zaman
<nicon-> Lamington: it's possible, but when i try i got error :/
<Lamington> ah
<Dinofly> nicon-: are you running the "konsole" program or are you using the "real" text mode with ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<Lamington> I get an error also, but kate still launches
<nicon-> Dinofly: konsole
<scanman> ok sram beklerim
<Lamington> same error I get when I update
<Chris_Swift> Hello all, I have recently made a little Hello World in gedit or kate in KDE and compiled it using g++ but how do I run the "a.out" app? And yes, I have double-clicked it lol
<Lamington> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Lamington>   Major opcode:  147
<Lamington>   Minor opcode:  3
<Lamington>   Resource id:  0x0
<BluesKaj> ok, this may be obvious makuseru, but I have to ask ..have you install the media codecs like libdvdcss2, ffmpeg etc?
<Daisuke_Ido> Lamington: ignore those
<Daisuke_Ido> those are device error codes relating to wacom hardware enabled by default in X
<Lamington> Daisuke_Ido: Can I "turn it off" somehow so I dont get that error ?
<BluesKaj> er installed
<drkns> scanman sende beryl yuklumu ve bunun emerald temasi menejeri var bununda yuklu olmasi gerekiyor
<Lamington> oh ok
<Daisuke_Ido> Lamington: you can
<Dinofly> Lamington: it is not important, i think it is due to the wacom X drivers
<Lamington> So what if I just # it in my xconf
<Chris_Swift> !english | drkns
<ubotu> drkns: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Daisuke_Ido> you can comment that out, let me look at something
<scanman> beryl ykl deil emerald temas menejerida yok galiba
<scanman> ikisinide mecbur ykleyecekmiyim beryl ok kasyor diyorlarda
<makuseru> BluesKaj: i believe so, i know i have ffmpeg. i dunno about libdvdcss2, i can play dvds
<drkns> apologies ubotu
<Chris_Swift> Hello all, I have recently made a little Hello World in gedit or kate in KDE and compiled it using g++ but how do I run the "a.out" app? And yes, I have double-clicked it! Lol can anyone help? If necessary you can view the source.
<drkns> scanman oyle gorunuyor
<Dinofly> Chris_Swift: ./a.out
<Dinofly> (just guessing)
<Chris_Swift> Dinofly: Thanks I thought it was Ubuntu being an annoyance again
<BluesKaj> makuseru, k3b won't burn copyrighted files , BTW ...the best burning programs are devede and tovid IMO for those filetypes
<scanman> tema ii kar galiba bakalm iinden kabilecekmiyim
<Daisuke_Ido> Lamington: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<nicon-> sry, little problem with my computer
<Lamington> Thanks Daisuke_Ido
<nicon-> So, like i said, i run it from konsole
<drkns> scanman google yap eminim bilgi bulursun
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<makuseru> BluesKaj: its just some AVI's i made video and audio_ts files for them
<Daisuke_Ido> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<scanman> zaten dnden beri okuyorum biryerleri ok bir aratraym yine
<makuseru> BluesKaj: and i cant burn ISOs either
<BluesKaj> K3b still does the burning but devede and tovid recode the files (strippring out the protection) and makes therm burnable for k3b
<Daisuke_Ido> scanman: read above.
<Dinofly> nicon-: so you launch your konsole, the you type "xhost +", then "kate" and it doesn't work ?
<BluesKaj> makuseru, downloads and install Acetoneiso for .iso files
<Etokura> Yeah?
<nicon-> Dinofly: yes, now it works in graphical mode
<Dinofly> ah, what did you change ?
<nicon-> Dinofly: where? <:
<drkns> daisuke he cant speak english i guess
<drkns> apologies again
<drkns> yep i am still waiting help for my problem
<Dinofly> what did you change to make it work
<makuseru> BluesKaj: no, K3B and Nero 3 do CD iso's fine, i just CANT burn dvds at all
<nicon-> Dinofly: i dunno O_o
<drkns> my wireless card is working with reduced speed why? what did i do wrong?
<nicon-> But i need it not in graphical mode, but in konsole
<Daisuke_Ido> makuseru: what version of k3b?
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's probably not that, it's probably growisofs
<Daisuke_Ido> !growisofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about growisofs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<makuseru> Daisuke_Ido: 1.0
<dsmith_> Interesting   http://rjdohnert.wordpress.com/2007/04/01/dell-linux-first-look/
<BluesKaj> well makuseru , I recommend devede and tovid for dvd
<Lamington> I discovered Automatix the other day... cool stuff 8)
<nicon-> ):
<Dinofly> nicon-: can you tell me why you need it in konsole ?
<dsmith_> automatix2 is sweet
<nicon-> Dinofly: it's faster for me - first, second: i can need it in ssh when i'll be not in home
<drkns> nicon start over please what are you trying to do with kate in console?
<Daisuke_Ido> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BluesKaj> !automatix   :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatix   :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lamington> dsmith_: ah yeah its Automatix2
<BluesKaj> !automatix
<Lamington> nice
<nicon-> drkns: i need gedit/kwrite working in konsole...
<nicon-> But it don't work
<BluesKaj> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Dinofly> nicon-: i already explained to you that if you want to run graphical applications from a distant machine, you have to use ssh -X, VNC or krdc
<Daisuke_Ido> and dsmith_: that article is dated 4/01
<drkns> nicon try sudo kate edit
<Daisuke_Ido> take it with a grain of salt
<u0633614> yes
<dsmith_> I just noticd that
<Daisuke_Ido> no, don't use sudo for graphical apps.  try kdesu
<dsmith_> hmmmm
<nicon-> now everything runs in graphical mode
<nicon-> k, brb
#kubuntu 2007-05-12
<drkns> nicon trial and error might work here
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: of course, as soon as i saw Internet Explorer i knew it was BS with the article released today saying they won't even ship WINE on the dell machines
<dsmith_> hah, you know what your right
<dsmith_> wtf
<dsmith_> Shuttleworth did say that
<dsmith_> you do need wine for that to work
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<logixoul> hi. can anyone help with http://rafb.net/p/B04YKq18.html ? I'm in the Kubuntu LiveCD right now.
<Dinofly> nicon-: just to be sure: are you expecting kate to open INSIDE the konsole window ?
<dsmith_> LIES!
<Daisuke_Ido> and if that were actually the desktop they were going to use, they were setting themselves up for failure
<drkns> ok good fellas pls let me know if you know how to fix my wireless card speed to 54mbts/sec rather than 18mbits/sec
<dsmith_> how come?
<dsmith_> kinda bland if you ask me
<Lamington> I already used Automatix2... Haven't noticed any problems... If I haven't noticed any problems, should I expect any ?
<Admiral_Chicago> please stay on topic. if you aren't asking for help or getting support, please see #kubuntu-offtopic
<Daisuke_Ido> non-functional and ugly, looks as bad as the packard bell program launcher did back in the 90s
<nicon-> cannot connect to x server?
<Lamington> Didn't realise it was bad
<Daisuke_Ido> Lamington: i hope you don't have to remove anything
* dsmith_ shutsup
<drkns> nicon did you played with your xorg.conf file???
<atrax> hi everyone
<nicon-> drkns: nope
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: while i realize that what i said is purely a subjective view of the desktop, a lot of people would hate it and not know how to change it.
<Lamington> Daisuke_Ido: Why is that ?
<drkns> because i had the same problem while trying to install latest ati driver
<nicon-> Hm, maybe other problem...
<drkns> xorg.conf file was the problem
<nicon-> I did apt-get install banshee...
<nicon-> And i did install this banshee..
<drkns> when i tried ti kate it it said cannot connect to x-server
<nicon-> But it don't works
<nicon-> Any idea?
<Daisuke_Ido> Lamington: automatix has a habit of forcing things to install which can cause issues if you have to remove some things
<dsmith_> Daisuke_Ido: Oh well, learning curve then, like how many windoze users can do the same thing
<Dinofly> i see no reasons an app could open using alt-f2 and not using the command line, that makes no sense
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: that's a problem though
<dsmith_> not for me
<dsmith_> :P
<Lamington> Daisuke_Ido: Ah i c... I don't recall that it removed anything
<nicon-> Anybody has test banshee at kubuntu 7.04?
<nicon-> BTW, sry for my english, i know it's terrible :/
<Lamington> What is banshee ?
<drkns> nicon you shouldnt need banshee in kubuntu
<Lamington> It rings a bell but I forget
<nicon-> drkns: why?
<Daisuke_Ido> average user: "well, i can get a machine with windows installed and i know it already, but what's this?  oh god that's ugly.  why is my entire control panel sitting at the bottom of the desktop?  screw it, i'm getting windows"
<drkns> i believe it has its counterpart in kubuntu
<nicon-> drkns: i've installd it bcs it's very such like itunes
<logixoul> Lamington: a gnome media player
<logixoul> nicon-: try kaffeine
<Daisuke_Ido> AMAROK
<Lamington> ah
<nicon-> logixoul: is that looks like itunes?
<Daisuke_Ido> oops
<logixoul> nicon-: (kaffeine for video and amarok for audio)
<Chris_Swift> "main.cpp:1:21: error: windows.h: No such file or directory" So where can I get the Windows.h for Linux well g++ in particular?
<logixoul> nicon-: no
<Daisuke_Ido> get amarok and love it :D
<nicon-> logixoul: ):
<nicon-> amarok, now i work on that q;
<nicon-> But i need a program what looks like itunes
<Lamington> Amarok is great
<nicon-> I love itunes q;
<drkns> kaffeine suppose to work with ipod
<TheDebugger> Chris_Swift: There's no windows.h in linux..
<Daisuke_Ido> nicon-: sudo apt-get install amarok
<Lamington> nicon-: How about songbird ?
<Daisuke_Ido> actually
<nicon-> drkns: i don't got itunes
<nicon-> ipod*
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're already USING kubuntu
<logixoul> nicon-: try also JuK
<Daisuke_Ido> you have it already
<Chris_Swift> TheDebugger: So I can't program windows apps in Linux?
<nicon-> I want to look it like itunes, not to compatible with ipod
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<Daisuke_Ido> duh?
<Lamington> Amarok connects to Magnatune
<nicon-> amarok, like i said, now i'm working on that
<TheDebugger> Chris_Swift: You can, but you won't be able to test your applications
<Dinofly> Chris_Swift: probably using wine
<Daisuke_Ido> Lamington: it has a front end for the magnatune store
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Lamington> Daisuke_Ido: yes
<nicon-> Banshee looks the same like itunes
<Chris_Swift> Wine'll do but I need to find the sdk for Linux that includes windows.h ...
<nicon-> That's why i want it
<Daisuke_Ido> nicon-: so install banshee
<drkns> its pretty late for this old fart so take care fellas and God be with you with all your linux problems
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install banshee
<nicon-> Daisuke_Ido: like i sait, i've installed this banshee
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<nicon-> But it dont work ):
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<nicon-> When i click on it nothings happend
<logixoul> Can anyone help me with http://rafb.net/p/B04YKq18.html ? I'm in the Kubuntu LiveCD right now. Pretty please :)
<Lamington> Tried starting it from bash ?
<nicon-> Lamington: nope
<nicon-> Hm, not it works xD
<nicon-> now*
<nicon-> thx
<makuseru> hi, i have a problem, i had a HP DVD writer and ive tried diffrent programs and diffrent brands of dvds, but it never burns one correctly, i always get errors, someone said K3B had a problem with HP writers, but ive tried more than just k3b, i dont need anything special for hp writers do i?
<dsmith_> Daisuke_Ido: I left a commant on that site :)
<Lamington> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> logixoul: what filesystem is that?
<nicon-> But sth is wrong...
<nicon-> I can't do anything
<dsmith_> I have a HP laptop and can burn ISOs all day long
<logixoul> Daisuke_Ido: ext3
<navets> can somebody help me set up svideo on kubuntu
<logixoul> makuseru: try using K3b as root - rumor has it this solves many problems
<Lamington> KDE detected U3
<Lamington> :O
<dsmith_> lol
<Chris_Swift> Hmm, any programmers out there that know of a WIn32 SDK for linux if that makes sense, well I mean a SDK for the Linux g++ but has the windows headers and libs
<Minataku> Chris_Swift: MingW
<logixoul> Minataku: no, that's the other way round
<Minataku> Doh
<Minataku> lol
<Chris_Swift> !MingW
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mingw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> TBH, I wasn't quite clear what he wanted XD
<Chris_Swift> !Minataku thanks if it works
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> np
<Minataku> BTW: I'm not a bot :3
<n8k99> Minataku: has passed the Turing test
<Dinofly> Chris_Swift: http://www.dumbbell.fr/howto/win32-cross-compilation.en.html
<Daisuke_Ido> i assure you, Minataku isn't a bot.
<cox37777> has anyone ever had a grup 18 error?
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: he wants to develop windows software on a linux machine
<Chris_Swift> Dinofly: Thanks yet again
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Actually, that's still MinGW
<Minataku> Cross-compilation
<xhycko> aew galera
<xhycko> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Daisuke_Ido> right
<Minataku> !br ! xhycko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about br ! xhycko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Er
<Daisuke_Ido> but if you want to develop for windows, use windows
<Minataku> !br | xhycko
<ubotu> xhycko: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Minataku> Sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> know thy enemy and all that
<xhycko> !br
<Minataku> We prefer if you develop for Linux, of course
<Daisuke_Ido> don't use a real os to develop for a toy :)
<Chris_Swift> I am used to developing Windows apps though...
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, belittlement done.
<nicon-> K, thx all 4 help
<nicon-> Bb all
<Minataku> Or better yet, don't use or develop for the toy at all
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: touche
<nicon-> Have a good night
<Minataku> Belittlement never ends. It just gets weaker for a moment or two.
<Minataku> XD
<lucky_lucas> hi
<Chris_Swift> Is it possible to run D3D apps on Linux or not?
<logixoul> yes
<logixoul> use cedega
<lucky_lucas> does anyone has tested the kde4 alpha 1 packages ?
<logixoul> Please help with http://rafb.net/p/B04YKq18.html - trying to resize ext3...
<Admiral_Chicago> lucky_lucas: i'm grabbing it now, there isn't too much to see however
<Daisuke_Ido> lucky_lucas: we aren't masochists, no :P
<cellfish> alright, i think i have a damaged partition
<cellfish> when i deleted my ntfs partition and tried ot change it to an ext3 one, it screwed up and seems irreperable
<lucky_lucas> I'am all ok about that it's just to setup the environnment
<Admiral_Chicago> none of the modules are uploaded from what i have seen
<Daisuke_Ido> how the F can you justify writing D3D apps in linux?
* Daisuke_Ido calms down
<cWolfe> does any one know of a command to check voltages of the power supply? Did I cat something in /proc?
<lucky_lucas> Admiral_Chicago: because when I add the line deb blabla posted on the kubuntu website, i get 404
<cellfish> does anyone know why, when i create a new partition on say /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb1 is no longer visible when the operation is complete?
<Admiral_Chicago> lucky_lucas: feisty?
<lucky_lucas> yes
<premier_> can programs like gparted safely move files around windows partitions to make them smaller?  Right now I'm considering making my windows partition smaller, but it is up against files listed as "unmovable" by windows defragmenter
<Admiral_Chicago> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1 feisty main
<lucky_lucas> ok thank you
<lucky_lucas> why isn't it written on the website ?
<Admiral_Chicago> premier_: defrag your drive in windows first, then resize in
<Admiral_Chicago> lucky_lucas: not sure, i'm not in charge of the Kubuntu site, i'll ask around
<Daisuke_Ido> Admiral_Chicago: he just said that won't work because the files are marked as unmovable during defrag :)
<premier_> Admiral_Chicago: fine, but right now there a files at the end of the drive that windows defrag will *not* move.
<Daisuke_Ido> premier_: can you set it to defrag at boot?
<Minataku> premier_: Sounds like Microsoft's latest plan to thwart would-be Linux users, to me
<lucky_lucas> That's why I came  here too find somebody to fix it
<dogatemycomputer> premier_: as long as windows isn't loaded then the files are movable.  Like linux.. it just doesn't like to relocate files on a mounted partition..
<Minataku> Stick files at the end of the partition and *censored* people up
<lucky_lucas> avoiding the trouble a lot of time
<etrange> .
<dogatemycomputer> premier_: (defrag mounts the partition before defragging so some files are listed as unmovable..)
<Minataku> Not to mention the mere fact that NTFS is a total piece of *censored* *censored*
<premier_> well, anyone who's familiar with windows knows that programs cannot be changed, modified, or removed during run time... its a major cause of failures and a good example of poor OS design
<dogatemycomputer> Minataku: you go boy!!!
<Minataku> ^^
<logixoul> Please help with http://rafb.net/p/B04YKq18.html - trying to resize ext3...
<Admiral_Chicago> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defrag <-
<Admiral_Chicago> make the files contigious.
<Minataku> Or just nuke the whole Windows partition
<dogatemycomputer> logixoul: was the partition mounted when you tried to resize it?  i've seen that error and booting from the Live CD, installing gparted, unmounting the partition, running a fsck then resizing the partition worked for me.
<dogatemycomputer> logixoul: i've never had a partition I couldn't resize when booting from the live CD and unmounting the partition in question..
<logixoul> dogatemycomputer: Nope, I took care to umount it first. And yeah, I'm in the Live CD. Only thing I haven't done is run fsck manually (cause I thought gparted was doing it for me). I'll try that next, thanks :)
<dsmith_> is it normal for my swap partition to show as being disabled?
<premier_> theres a liveCD just for gparted.  Its pretty nice, but I wish it had the ability to do other things like access those file systems.  Is there a system utility live CD?
<dogatemycomputer> logixoul: yeah..  i would have thought it would.. and it even says it does.. but maybe something is going wrong with the fsck..
<dogatemycomputer> premier_: i've heard of recovery CDs spread throughout the net.. but the LiveCD has always worked for me.  You can even install software from the live CD for temporary use..
<premier_> what live cd?  kubuntu?
<premier_> actually, I have to hack it to get it to run... lousy dell hardware, you see
<logixoul> premier_: yes, the Kubuntu feisty live cd
<premier_> so I just use sabayon... why not fix your computer in style?
<dogatemycomputer> yeah.. kubuntu
<logixoul> dogatemycomputer: ok
<dogatemycomputer> logixoul: i haven't really delved into the specifics to find out where adept intalls the software too.  I assume its a ramdisk but I haven't checked.
<logixoul> ought to be a ramdisk, I guess
<t3hfr3ak> ok i need help setting up multiple monitora
<t3hfr3ak> anybody?
<logixoul> Hey. If I have unallocated space and *after that* a partition, then I cannot enlarge it directly, but rather I should use a low-level partition copy tool (what's the name again?), then delete the old partition and just _then_ enlarge the new partition. Is that correct?
<navets> t3hfr3ak: i have same problem
<t3hfr3ak> navets; unsolved?
<navets> t3hfr3ak: do you know how to get svideo working
<t3hfr3ak> navets; thats what im trying to figure out lol
<Uentil> Hey, can someone help?
<navets> t3hfr3ak: haha same
<navets> t3hfr3ak: suprised there is not a program to do it
<t3hfr3ak> me too lol
<Uentil> Im on Kubuntu live, i need to move some files from my Win Vista on to my external hdd, can someone tell me how thats done?
<t3hfr3ak> navets; i think i found a site with it
<malik__> Uentil: open konqi goto /media/sda1............that should be ur primary vista drive
<Uentil> Thanks dude.
<Uentil> :)
<navets> t3hfr3ak: show me plz
<logixoul> malik__: hdd partitions don't seem to be automounted in the livecd tho
<logixoul> Uentil: first, you mount your w partition in a terminal like so: sudo mkdir /media/w && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/w
<t3hfr3ak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<logixoul> (where /dev/hda1 is your w partition)
<Uentil> okay
<malik__> hello ppl i am totally new to photo editing, specially in linux. can some one suggest a website for gimp tutorials or any books available?
<Uentil> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<logixoul> Uentil: do you know which device is your Vista partition?
<navets> t3hfr3ak: damn i dont have a video card
<navets> i mean a nvidia card
<logixoul> malik__: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/GIMP
<Uentil> No, i dont.
<Uentil> Vista isnt working
<Uentil> thats why i need it
<Uentil> imma transfer files to my external and install kubuntu
<malik__> logixoul: thanx dude
<logixoul> Uentil: what is the output of `ls /dev/hd*`
<logixoul> malik__: you're welcome :)
* logixoul 's soo gonna kill somebody if he gets a powercut right now
<Uentil> ls: /dev/hd*: No such file or directory
<logixoul> hmmmm
<logixoul> weird...
<Uentil> Any way i could browes for Partitions?
* logixoul hates it when he spends more time in a day fixing his system than using it :/
<adaptr> Uentil use fdisk -l
<logixoul> Uentil: what adaptr said, or alternatively kinfocenter
<adaptr> or qtparted
<adaptr> qtparted would be the definitive answer
<logixoul> that too
<Uentil> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<Uentil> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Uentil> thats all
* logixoul wonders how long a dd for 5gb will take... 20min so far...
<Uentil> Not finding devices it says
<logixoul> Uentil: I suspect your partition table is seriously screwed
<logixoul> Uentil: see what qtparted says
<Uentil> It says no devices found
<logixoul> Uentil: what happens on boot if you don't have the kubuntu cd inserted?
<Uentil> It says "Booting from CD" and takes me to a recovery screen
<logixoul> huh?
<logixoul> what cd?
<Uentil> and i tried everything and nothing happens
<Uentil> NO CLUE!
<logixoul> ok, what recovery screen?...
<Uentil> i forget
<logixoul> describe it
<Tired_> How can I make a link to a network shared folder on a remote computer, so that when I'm browsing files with Konq, I can click on the link and it'll open the shared folder?
<Uentil> it was like
<GuyFromHell> is the kde4-alpha1 repo working for anyone
<Uentil> boot normaly
<Uentil> or do system recovery
<Uentil> and it wouldnt recover correctly
<Tired_> It's annoying to have to browse to smb://sharename every time.
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to automatically store the linked images inside an OpenOffice document?
<Tired_> I was hoping to put links in /mnt, so I could work with them like mounted drives, only with Samba doing the heavy lifting.
<cox37777> i'm manually creating partitions in ubuntu server and there is no swap patition in the options
<cox37777> anyone got any ideas?
<Schatzy> alo
<Schatzy> lucas
<slicknick> any idea why kmix is not keeping/saving my change when i choose USB Logitech headset
<adaptr> cox37777 create partition first, change type later
<lucky_lucas> Hi I'm back with kde4 but does anyone knows where okular is hide ?
<Schatzy> alguien habla espa;ol aca
<Uentil> Imma try something else, be back later maybe
<Uentil> Peace.
<cox37777> adaptr: where do i change it mate? and what do i set it to at the moment
<cox37777> adaptr: did u see what i put as my set up? as in do u think it will work?
<adaptr> cox37777 you say you are manually creating partitions - how ?
<cox37777> adaptr: welll i'm just going through the partitioner,
<cox37777> adaptr: when first installing
<roguejedix> The guide says to uninstall samba when upgrading. Is that just the package "samba" or everything samba related?
<adaptr> roguejedix upgrading from what to what ?
<cox37777> adaptr: if i create a /boot do i need to set a boot flag?
<roguejedix> adaptr: Edgy to Feisty
<roguejedix> I was a bit unclear, sorry
<adaptr> nice nick by the way, it puts you squarely in the 15-21 age bracket :)
<adaptr> I didn't uninstall anything, just sudo update-manager -c and let it go
<roguejedix> What can I say? I'll always be a kid at heart :P
<roguejedix> It actually did hang at one point for me
<adaptr> cox37777 no, you don't generally need a boot*able* flag with GRUB
<Skyblast> Some, but not all h/x264 .mp4 files have green blocking across the left side. Is there a setting in the xine engine that I can change or is the *264's just not that well supported yet? They work just fine in VLC and MPlayer.
<Skyblast> Oh, my bad, I'm playing them in Kaffeine.
<cox37777> adaptr: just one last thing
<cox37777> i've put the / at the end opposed to directly after the /boot
<cox37777> adaptr: would what mater?
<adaptr> it depends - the best arrangement for a single-disk install would be /swap firts, then /home, and last / - in order of decreasing disk speed
<adaptr> why are you making a separate /boot ? it serves no purpose unless you run multiple distributions
<cox37777> adaptr: because i have an old bios and keep getting grub 18 errors
<cox37777> adaptr: not sure if u have seen it before
<roguejedix> Is that the one where you have to set all disks to LBA mode?
<adaptr> cox37777 yes, *I* (that's actually a one-letter word - "you", however, is not) have seen pretty much anything there is to see in the last 18 years of PC industry
<cox37777> adaptr: do you know what i am trying to do?
<adaptr> and especially with an older BIOS, you should always set all disks to LBA mode if possible
<adaptr> cox37777 not really, why don't you enlighten us ?
<cox37777> adaptr: lol :s going round in circles
<adaptr> you're trying to go around in circles ? have you tried tying one foot to a chair, or something ?
<adaptr> I'm pretty sure that will help
<logixoul> hehe
<cox37777> adaptr: story goes like this, tried installing 6.06 ubuntu and got the grup 18 error and that was auto disk setup. i then tried with this making a small 32mb /boot at the front but it didnt work, i then came home from work last night and just let the 7.04 server addition just run and low and behold it installed. I mssed it up when i was playing so i went to reinstall the same way and now i'm getting the grub 18 again after a reinstall.
<cox37777> So here i am once again trying to find a solution to getting 7.04 to install again
<adaptr> cox37777 describe your hardware
<cox37777> it's a P3/450MHZ sitting on a ASUS P2B-F motherboard with a 160gig hdd and about 300mb ram
<adaptr> does it actually *see* the entire 160GB ?
<adaptr> what type of HD and did you run any extender tools on it to make it see the additional 32 GB ?
<cox37777> it does when i had linux installed before i tired reinstalling
<adaptr> because you really better not, it'l complicate things enormously
<cox37777> as in ubuntu saw the whole disk
<adaptr> this has nothing whatsoever to do with Linux, or any other OS
<cox37777> adaptr: no i didn't try any extender tools
<adaptr> what disk ?
<adaptr> where is the disk connected to the controller ?
<adaptr> is it an UDMA disk, is it on an UDMA cable ?
<cox37777> adaptr: its a western digital HDD IDE
<dogatemycomputer> adaptr: i'm not sure what the bios "seeing" the whole disk has anything to do with getting grub to boot?
<adaptr> dogatemycomputer cylinder boundaries, for starters
<cox37777> adaptr: it's connected to the IDE1 slot on the motherboard
<dogatemycomputer> adaptr: then shouldn't just making the boot partition relatively small (end prior to the 1023rd cylinder) allow grub to boot?
<adaptr> certain ahuem.. other OSes tend to fill the partition table with data gotten from the BIOS, which will be incorrect, and GURB doesn't use the BIOS i fit can help it
<adaptr> dogatemycomputer that depends entirely on how the disk was originally partitioned
<dogatemycomputer> adaptr: ahhhh.. i assumed he formatted the disk.. my bad..
<adaptr> no, not formatted - partitioned
<dogatemycomputer> adaptr: (or at least emptied it)
<cox37777> dogatemycomputer: os this an irraversable problem?
<adaptr> cox37777 it's software - nothing is irreversible
<dogatemycomputer> cox37777: sorry.. i'm just sticking my nose into the conversation.. i'm letting adaptr take it from here..
<dogatemycomputer> cox37777: its certainly not irreversable..
<adaptr> cox37777 can you boot the system and check what the BIOS thinks of the disk ? and by "IDE1" did you mean the first slot, or the second ? the first is normally callled IDE0
<cox37777> dogatemycomputer: no problem, This is a laugh or cry situation @ the moment
<cox37777> in terms of the motherboard it's in 1st IDE as the second slot states 'secondary IDE'
<cox37777> adaptr: what do you mean by what the bios thinks? what am i looking for?
<dogatemycomputer> cox37777: the worst thing that I can see happening is to basically wipe the partitions, create a really small partition at the beginning of the drive for grub then partition the rest of the drive ..
<cox37777> dogatemycomputer: I'm currently sitting at the partitioner at the moment
<adaptr> cox37777 the BIOS reports the IDE devices it finds when you boot - hit the PAUSE key and read what that says
<cox37777> adaptr: ok shall reboot now
<adaptr> noooes!
<adaptr> :)
<cox37777> adaptr: what sorry?
<jordo23> For some reason....all of a sudden, my second hard drive (sdb1) won't let me write to it.....any ideas?
<cox37777> adaptr: was that message for me?
<jordo23> The drive is also listed in /etc/fstab
<adaptr> yes, and no
<adaptr> go on about your business :)
<cox37777> adaptr: shall I reboot?
<adaptr> well, yes - you want to see the boot screen
<cox37777> adaptr: ok 2 ticks
<cox37777> adaptr: ok paused :D
<navets> hey i need some help from anyone who knows anything about monitor layout
<navets> what does LFP mean?
<cox37777> !LFP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: would it make sense to you if I said to unmount the partition and do a fsck then reboot?  Did you chance anything in your fstab file that would change your access to the drive?
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: Not sure anything was changed....it was mounted fine last I checked....
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: I don't even think I rebooted in the last week....I rebooted now....and still isn't mounted correctly or something...
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: in that case..  can you open a console and type 'mount' to see what drives are mounted?
<dogatemycomputer> if you could cut/paste the line that applies to the read-only device then that would be helpful.
<cox37777> adaptr: hello?
<adaptr> yes ?
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: It says sdb1 is mounted.....can't create dirs on command line either....permission denied...
<cox37777> adaptr: i'm at the pause screen
<adaptr> so what disk data do you see ?
<jordan> hey could anyone tell me how i know whether to use nvidia-glx, legacy, or new
<adaptr> Ubuntu will decide for you
<OptimusRex> Hi all. Does anyone know how to kill firefox that has crashed but is still running in the background?
<adaptr> OptimusRex erm.. kill it ?
<cox37777> adaptr: CHS.UDMA 2, 8455MB
<jordan> killall firefox
<adaptr> cox37777 ah, there you are... but that's only 8GB
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: give me a sec.. brb
<OptimusRex> <adaptr> yes kill it
<OptimusRex> stop it running
<adaptr> OptimusRex no, that was the answer
<Skyblast> In Konquerer, how do I set it to not take away the search bar when I change view modes?
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer:  http://www.pastebin.ca/483964
<cox37777> adaptr: does this mean I should set the partitioner up using a small /boot?
<OptimusRex> how do I enter that in the konsole
<adaptr> I can list at least 4 different ways to do that
<adaptr> cox37777 it doesn't mean anything YET
<OptimusRex> I remember something like killall...
<cox37777> adaptr: Ok
<jordan> killall firefox
<slicknick> whos got the direct link to multiple programs sharing sound?
<adaptr> cox37777 is that disk, in fact, 8GB in size ?
<mike_> can someone help me install JRE?
<cox37777> adaptr: 160GB
<adaptr> cox37777 the BIOS only sees 8GB, so using CHS is a big no-no
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: sorry about that..
<adaptr> switch it to LBA in the BIOS
<adaptr> you'll have to re-install everything, i.e. wipe the partition table
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: okay..  have you tried taking ownership of the partition?
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: Why would it work before but not now though?
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: Does the pastebin show it's mounted correctly?
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: I think its "sudo chown -R yourusername:users /dev/sdb1
<dogatemycomputer> "
<cox37777> adaptr: ok changed in bios, now it reads LBA, UDMA 2, 8455MB
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: what's the pastebin link again?
<jordo23> http://www.pastebin.ca/483964
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: nevermind..  found it.
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: What should be in the user's part of that command...
<adaptr> cox37777 good, now both GRUB and the BIOS will agree on how the partitions are set up
<adaptr> cox37777 now you can create a small partition to hold /boot
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: The word 'users'?
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: yeah.. basically you are reassigning ownership of the partition and all files on the partition to you
<cox37777> adaptr: ok great, so I'm going for 100mb /boot primary + 150gb / logical + 2gb /swap logical?
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: you're a user.. right? :)
<adaptr> cox37777 why use logical partitions at all ?
<adaptr> cox37777  I do advise you to create a separate /home
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: yep.. it looks like it was mounted properly..
<cox37777> adaptr: Sorry, a lot of this is guess work on my part
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: Did the command....seemed fine.....do I have to reboot?
<adaptr> cox37777 okay... in that case, I suggest you create 128MB /boot, memory-size swap, 16GB / and the rest for /home
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: if you take ownership and you don't see any significant errors then no.. you should be able to write to the partition..
<cox37777> adaptr: ok I am at the partitioner again now, I shall set it up
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: Ran the command seemed fine....but no write from KDE
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: still can't write to the partition?
<adaptr> jordo23 dogatemycomputer that's not the way to alter permissions on a drive
<cox37777> adaptr: and all this is in Ext3
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: Cannot create file or directory from command line to /media/sdb1
<jordo23> adaptr: Do you know what I should do?
<adaptr> jordo23 you need to chmod the *mount point*
<dogatemycomputer> adaptr: go for it..
<crazyrobot> all your /dev/partions should be root/disk   do chmod a+w /media/sdb1
<jordo23> adaptr:  /media/sdb1 or /dev/sdb1?
<adaptr> jordo23 the mount point is the filesystem location
<adaptr> you can only chmod a partition when it's mounted
<adaptr> is the partition empty ?
<ScarFreewill> what is a nice dc client for kde?
<Admiral_Chicago> dc+
<Admiral_Chicago> what is Dc? sorry
<jordo23> adaptr: The drive is a 250 (one large fat32) partition. Was working fine yesterday and I could write to it. Did not reboot....now all of a sudden I can't write to it...
<ScarFreewill> Admiral_Chicago: dcpp...
<Admiral_Chicago> okay you lost me.
<crazyrobot> jordo23: can you read from it?
<adaptr> jordo23 does it have to be FAT32bitch ? :(
<ScarFreewill> Admiral_Chicago: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DC++
<jordo23> adaptr: Yeah....was working flawlessly....I don't get it....
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks ScarFreewill
<jordo23> crazyrobot: Yeah....I can read from it, but cannot write to it anymore..
<ScarFreewill> there is a linux one there but you have to go and compile it...
<ScarFreewill> !dc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !dc++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> !dcpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcpp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> jordo23 is the partition in your fstab ?
<Admiral_Chicago> crap, i've heard of it too
<ScarFreewill> :$
<jordo23> adaptr: Yeah....please check my fstab....http://www.pastebin.ca/483981
<ScarFreewill> i was using valknut and its in apt but i was looking for others
<cox37777> adaptr: another question, does /boot files know where the /root is?
<cellfish> ok i really don't get it
<cellfish> i delete a partition, i create a new one
<cellfish> if i format in ext3, the drive goes offline and i have to turn off and restart the computer to get it back and the partition becomes corrupted
<cellfish> if i format in fat32, it formats quickly but no matter how much i change the permissiions, it never allows me to copy into it
<cellfish> and if i format as reiserfs, it works but i can't copy huge chunks of data otherwise the drive just stalls
<adaptr> jordo23 /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 fat user,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<adaptr> jordo23 and then mount it, then sudo chmod 777 /media/sdb1
<dogatemycomputer> cellfish: that sounds like a failing drive..
<jrjx> How do I quickly / easily determine the basic version of Kubuntu I am running, presumably from the Konsole command line?
<cellfish> dogatemycomputer: i know, and yet it was absolutely fine until i started installing linux
<adaptr> jordo23 FAT doesn't actually have permissions, so you need to provide full perms on the root of the partition
<jordo23> adaptr: What's the exact mount command?
<GrueTamer> jrjx, do you mean the kernel, or the actual kubuntu version?
<adaptr> cox37777 the initrd and kernel images are on /boot, which is all the loader needs to be able to find
<adaptr> jordo23 I showed you
<stdin> !version | jrjx
<ubotu> jrjx: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<jordo23> adaptr: No....sorry.....do I have to reboot first?
<dogatemycomputer> cellfish: you know..  it wouldn't be the first time i've had linux find a failing device before Windows or even Mac.  Linux expects a device to respond properly and if it doesn't then it does its best to protect you early on.  If anyone else has anything to add then please do.
<adaptr> jordo23 edit fstab then mount /media/sdb1 -o remount
<jordo23> adaptr: That's what Im lookin for...thanks.
<cox37777> adaptr: Ok, now in the install process. Many thanks for all the help and wish me luck
<jrjx> Ummm...  Both, I suppose.  I *think* it's 5.10, but I want to be sure for a bug report I'm filing.  (Not a Kubuntu bug, but for ... http://www.visibone.com/javascript/jt1.html.  Automated Javascript compatibility testing.
* adaptr wishes luck
<GrueTamer> cox37777, good luck
<cox37777> GrueTamer: thank mate
<cox37777> thanks*\
<GrueTamer> no problem
<jordo23> adaptr: Did that....edited fstab, then ran the two commands......still no write....
<GrueTamer> anybody whos installing linux for the first time (i assume this is your first time, tell me if im wrong) deserves luck
<jordo23> adaptr: Try reboot?
<adaptr> jordo23 no reboot - NEVER any reboot
<adaptr> that's microfuckingsoft thinking
<adaptr> it's just a disk FCS
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: what do you see if "cd /mnt" then "ls -la"
<jordo23> adaptr: Sorry....what now though?
<stdin> jrjx: use "lsb_release -a" to get the version of k/ubuntu you are using, and "uname -r" for the kernel version
<dogatemycomputer> or cd /media
<adaptr> jordo23 no need for sorry... but yeah, post the result of ls -la /media
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: i'm curious if you even have rights to write to the drive.
<jordo23> adaptr dogatemycomputer:  http://www.pastebin.ca/483989
<adaptr> jordo23 you did not chmod - did you remember to use sudo ?
<jordo23> adaptr: Yeah....went to the next line....no error
<dogatemycomputer> adaptr: I had to take ownership of my drive to get it to work right.. not sure why.
<jordo23> adaptr: Ran it again...
<john> huuhuu
<jordo23> no error....same ls-la results
<jordo23> adaptr: Still cannot create files on command line to /media/sdb1 (permission denied)
<N6REJ> good evening all
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: sudo chown jordo23:users /media/sdb1
<N6REJ> Anyone know how to figure out what is causing ascii graphical characters at boot up?
<jrjx> Thankee for the answer.  Worked.
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: Operation Not Permitted?
<adaptr> jordo23 if you run sudo chmod 777 /media/sdb1 and it does not show rwxrwxrwx perms afterwards, then.. ehm.. SOMEthing went wrong
<jordo23> adaptr: How is that possible?
<jsubl2> dogatemycomputer: i believe you have to change options in the fstab
<jsubl2> man fstab
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: ls -la /mnt
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: ignore that last message
<adaptr> I have no idea, but if you're the only user of this system you can try setting uid and gid in fstab
<jordo23> dogatemycomput: Good....nothing in that dir
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: ahhhh
<adaptr> jordo23 can you post the output of "mount" ?
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: try this..
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: chown jordo23:root /media/sdb1
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: let me test it on my system..
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: I have a similar setu..
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: Says Operation Not Permitted, even when ran with sudo
<OptimusRex> How do I stop Adept if it's running in the background?
<jordo23> adaptr: http://www.pastebin.ca/484004
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: in that case i'm at a loss too.  It lets me take ownership of my device and change permission without an issue.  Hmmmmmmmm.. have you unmounted it, fsck then rebooted?
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: I don't think so....
<jordo23> adaptr told me not to reboot
<jordo23> dogatemycomputer: I don't think it was ever unmounted then remounted...
<adaptr> there's absolutely no need to EVER do that
<jordo23> adaptr: I agree with you in theory.....
<adaptr> jordo23 you can try adding uid=<yourusername> to the mount options in fstab
<dogatemycomputer> sudo umount /media/sdb1 , sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 ..  you probably don't need too but who knows...  i've seen stranger.
<adaptr> jordo23 it doesn't matter whether you "agree" with that - it's a fact
<Yorokobi> OptimusRex, 'sudo killall adept-manager' I believe. You can use 'ps wax | grep adept' to get the name/pid and kill -9/killall from there.
<jordo23> adaptr: Where in fstab?
<adaptr> add it to the other options for sdb1
<jordo23> adaptr: At the end of the line?
<OptimusRex> Yorokobi, Thanks.
<dogatemycomputer> jordo23: here is an excellent fstab tutorial if you're curious.. http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<adaptr> jordo23 no, *ADD IT TO THE OPTIONS* - if you dont' know what the options are then man mount
<cox37777> adaptr: you are a legend
<jordo23> adaptr: Options is after type....but I want to get the line right...
<adaptr> I know...
<adaptr> cox37777 I assume you have it installed ?
<cox37777> adaptr: yes
<adaptr> cox37777 chalk it up to ~15 years of PC hardware experience :)
<cox37777> and it seems to have gone through fine
<adaptr> cox37777 the only real magic there was setting the disk to use LBA mode - it would NEVER have worked until you did
<cox37777> adaptr: lol .. i spent about 10 hours of getting very angry with it, finally got it working then messed it up and got back to this when i was just finalizing the workings
<adaptr> that's how it goes
<stanley> hey cox37777 can u help me with a kbfx prob??
<cox37777> stanley: whats up with it?
<tin> it seems weird, but when you'r setting up a new system, or making big changes to an old system, it helps ti write things down on paper
<stanley> none of the settings i've selected are being applied
<tin> i moved some partitions around for kubuntu, and somewhere the partition table got hosed
<cox37777> stanley: i would love to help but unfortunatly i know nothing about it. Ummm
<stanley> ok
<cox37777> !kbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tin> so both the eventual kubuntu install and windows were dead after the rebot
<cox37777> stanley: is it a theme?
<tin> i sort of remembered where the partition boundaries were and got it fixed, but if i had wirrtten it down, woulda been fixed in seconds
<tin> instead of hours of parted manual reading and guessing on how many bytes in a given partition
<N6REJ> is there anyone that can help me with my bootup propblem?
<stanley> yea...it;s a menu theme program
<raylu> I can't boot from the Feisty CD on my other computer
<raylu> it hangs after loading on what looks like a tty
<raylu> with 2 lines at the bottom:
<raylu> Int 14: CR2 and some hex
<adaptr> did you md5 check the CD after dling ?
<raylu> no, but I installed with it on this machin
<raylu> *machine
<raylu> i also tried it with an ubuntu cd that I used on a friend's machine and it gave the same error
<adaptr> then it's a bad drive, a broken system, or a really weird combination of hardware
<adaptr> but I'd check the CD cable first ;-)
<raylu> I put the CD in under XP and it loaded up the openWhatever program fine
<N6REJ> surely somebody around here knows what might be causing me to get graphical ascii characters for text instead of regular text during bootup when it didn't happen before.
<N6REJ> look here to see what I mean... http://www.n6rej.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=60&Itemid=70
<raylu> graphical ascii characters for text?
<N6REJ> raylu: yep, look at the pictures.
<raylu> you mean why are you in a terminal window?
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: that looks like a bad CD..
<N6REJ> raylu: no, if you look closely at the images you'll see that they are not text.  They are mostly ascii graphics.
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: thats my HD
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: it was fine, this happened suddenly
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: then it only gets worse from here..
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: I lost my sound at the same time.
<raylu> oh, i've had that before when I screwed around with my xorg.conf, N6REJ
<autoclip> how do I tell KDE to not automatically copy selections into the clipboard? I'd prefer explicitly using ctrl-c.
<N6REJ> well it does't do that once I'm in kde
<raylu> perhaps you should fix the your /etc/modprobe.d
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: does it boot into X after the trash finishes spewing on your screen?
<raylu> autoclip, try klipper settings
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: yep
<N6REJ> beeps, squaks has a fit, but then loads fine just no sound.
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: what kernel are you running?
<N6REJ> 2.6.20-15-gerenric
<N6REJ> does it on -14 also
<N6REJ> I tried to install vmware server and I don't know if thats when it happened or not
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: does this describe the problem?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/63970
* N6REJ looking
<DarlMcBride> The Ubuntu ops didn't like my nick.
<SCOTroll> Hmm, not official enough.
<TheSCOTroll> There, perfect.
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: yes similar.  During bootup its a mess but once I'm in KDE I can run terminal and its clear
* TheSCOTroll is the official FreeNode SCO Troll
<autoclip> raylu: thanks
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: did you try commenting out the splash in grub to see if that corrects the problem?
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: its worth a shot..
<TheSCOTroll> I got a letter from SCO in the mail asking me to pay a $699 fee for using Linux. Has anyone gotten these letters from the SCO group?
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: no I don't know how
<TheSCOTroll> Shouldn't the KUbuntu people set up an account with The SCO Group so they can pay this for the users?
<N6REJ> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: well... the menu list is /boot/grub/menu.lst .. if the bug applies.. then there should be a line in there that looks similar to the line described in the bug report..
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: use your favorite text editor to comment it out (just insert a "#" in front of the line) and save it.
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: does that make sense to you?
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: I would backup the file first though.. this way you can boot from the live CD and restore it if needed.
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: you can also follow the tutorial to basically reinstall grub?
<OptimusRex> Help! I can't stop Adept running in the background or at least that is what Automatix says.
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: as for sound.. no clue.. I would start with 'dmesg' and make sure the card was installed and detected properly.  You can also check lspci to make sure its installed/detected properly.
<dogatemycomputer> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: I believe mine is already set to quiet.  I'm going to try rebooting now and see what happens... perhaps the had is going bad :(
<adaptr> why doesn't the SCO troll post his checking account so we can withdraw $6.99 for every line he utters ?
<adaptr> sounds fairer to me, and easier too
<OptimusRex> ok. So the best advice is to uninstall it?
<TheSCOTroll> CRAP FLOOD
<TheSCOTroll> !canceled
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canceled - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dogatemycomputer> OptimusRex: sorry.. never even used it.  I do know its still in beta and beta software is scares me.
<dogatemycomputer> OptimusRex: i'm not good enough yet..
<OptimusRex> thanks dogatemycomputer. I will uninstall right away
* TheSCOTroll will be good and helps the intelligence challenged
<Feldegast> given SCO is a dead company trading who exactly would we pay? also consider that the extortion er um licensing inititive was put on hold pending the court cases
<PenguinsRule> Linux is better than SCO.
<PenguinsRule> I had a question about SMP in Linux.
<K-Ryan> Hey hey
<raidmax> hey anyone know any cgi?
<raidmax> i really need some help
<Feldegast> while i am in here (and active) how easy is it to enable dual monitors in kubuntu?
<TheSCOTroll> raidmax: You mean Common Gateway Interface?
<K-Ryan> I've heard it's not that bad, but I haven't done it personally.
<raidmax> yes TheSCOTroll thats exactly wat i mean
<Feldegast> raidmax depends on the type of cgi, can be C, C++, perl etc
<raidmax> perl?
<raidmax> anyone kno
* Feldegast doesn't know enough perl
<Dragnslcr> Anyone tried installing Feisty as a Xen guest? Just wondering if it's worth experimenting with
<Yorokobi> raidmax, this is not a perl/cgi channel
<TheSCOTroll> Watch out how you implement anything that interacts with the httpd via CGI. If you have an instance of your program for every request, you'll use a lot of memory.
<raidmax> i have a website with a submit button and when i click it it should display Hello but it doesnt it brings the code from the cgi i wanna use up
<TheSCOTroll> raidmax: You need to be more specific.
<Feldegast> sounds like the apache conf isn't configured right
<raidmax> i dont even know if i have apache someone told me the same thing
<raidmax> i have xampp on windows but i dnt kno how to use it
<Feldegast> in linux apache is the recomended webserver
<raidmax> can u walk me thru it?
<crdlb> Feldegast: either that or lighttpd
<PenguinsRule> I am trying to get my school to switch from M$ Windows to Linux, but the system administrator laughed at me. How can I convince him that Linux is the best?
<Feldegast> to enable perl? not from memory sorry
<raidmax> kk
<Feldegast> it's on the perl website iirc
<PenguinsRule> I love Linux because it runs Gimp and openoffice, which are superior to those Windows programs. And kubuntu is the best.
<PenguinsRule> What reasons can I give to get my school to switch to kubuntu?
* Feldegast likes openoffice but finds gimp's multi window setup a hastle
<Feldegast> PenguinsRule from what?
<PenguinsRule> Windows 2000
<hitmanWilly> PenguinsRule: you could try the virus angle
<Feldegast> \increased reliablility, reduced cost, increased flexability
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: well, its a little better... look at this... http://www.n6rej.com/images/stories/cimg0854.jpg  This was taken at the login screen I told it to make the session "console" instead of kde.
<TheSCOTroll> PenguinsRule: Linux costs more ($699 SCO IP license fee a wack versus Windows).
<N6REJ> hiya hitmanWilly
<Feldegast> also 2000 is no longer supoported
<K-Ryan> I wasn't following the conversation, but aren't most Linux distros free and those that aren't are cheap I thought.
<jsubl2> PenguinsRule: when i switched my wife a couple of years ago.. She was already using openoffice.  I was forcing her to mozilla for security/virus reasons.  that only left her gaming and photos  to deal with
<Feldegast> K-Ryan this is true, some schools get free M$ software
<dogatemycomputer> N6REJ: its beyond me.. i'm sorry..
<K-Ryan> No no no, TheSCOTroll said "Linux costs more"
<dogatemycomputer> SCO is scum.
<PenguinsRule> Is that true?
<K-Ryan> I seriously doubt it.
<K-Ryan> The only distro that I heard of that costs money is Red Hat.
<Feldegast> is what true?
<N6REJ> dogatemycomputer: nuts.
<TheSCOTroll> SCO invented Linux.
<K-Ryan> And I don't think it's that much.
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: there are several that do
<K-Ryan> But in comparison to Windows, it's miniscule, right?
<dogatemycomputer> TheSCOTroll: that code has long since been gone to the dust heap..
<Feldegast> linspire, xandros and others are non free iirc
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Arwen> K-Ryan, it's not the license cost he's talking about, he's talking about the total cost of ownership - e.g. admins, devs, etc
<Kr4t05> What is the best way to burn a Video DVD?
<Arwen> not that makes his argument any more right, but..
<TheSCOTroll> I think Linux should continue, it just needs to pay for patent rights or it will be crushed by commercial solutions.
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05: try k3b
<K-Ryan> I'm not quite sure what you mean.
<Kr4t05> I've tried DeVeDe, tovid, and an assortment of other tools, and I need a fool-proof way of making it work.
<PenguinsRule> TheSCOTroll: You are very insightful.
<TheSCOTroll> PenguinsRule: Thank you.
<Arwen> TheSCOTroll, why would the kernel team need to pay for patent rights?
<K-Ryan> TheSCOTroll Linux will live on, open source will prevail just because it's so much better.
<adaptr> he's certainly full of it, yeah
<dogatemycomputer> I think the real debate is weather you want to pay Mirosoft for the right to use software that you can't get support on or the right to use less expensive software that requires a bit more support..
<K-Ryan> That's my outlook, but please let's not go offtopic.
<K-Ryan> Otherwise #ubuntu-offtopic
<Admiral_Chicago> TheSCOTroll: PenguinsRule. dogatemycomputer please talk in #kubuntu-offtopic,
<TheSCOTroll> Fine.
<K-Ryan> Err, what Admiral said.
<Kr4t05> hitmanWilly: When I select the VideoDVD option in K3b, it gives me two directories: AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS. I put a pre-encoded MPEG-2 in the VIDEO_TS directory and try to burn. It errors out with some cryptic message that I can't figure out.
<Feldegast> does anyone here use dual monitors?
<Arwen> Feldegast, sorry, I don't enough cash for that :-P
<Kr4t05> Feldegast: Me.
<Kr4t05> Feldegast: Need help setting up Xorg?
<Arwen> Kr4t05, err, describe the cryptic message
<TheSCOTroll> Dual monitors is so 1995.
<K-Ryan> Stop trolling.
<Feldegast> Kr4t05 have u booted your dual monitor configured linux up inside vmware?
<TheSCOTroll> My stock trading setup has four LCD monitors.
<TheSCOTroll> Beat that.
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05: don't really burn those that much, just know that it does it
<Kr4t05> Feldegast: Er... no, can't say I have.
<K-Ryan> If you aren't going to help or try, and you don't have any questions...
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05: i think you have to convert it over to a vid dvd format
<Kr4t05> Arwen: "Could not determine the size of the resulting image file."
<Feldegast> i have a dual boot xp/kubuntu and each can boot the other inside vmeware
<mobiusNZ> hey guys, ive got an odd problem trying to get my broadcom wireless working on my new lappy, using ndiswrapper. i've installed the drivers fine, but in my /var/log/messages i get "ndiswrapper: request for IRQ 0 failed". anyone have any ideas?
<Kr4t05> hitmanWilly: I already used tovid to convert it.
<TheSCOTroll> THe Three Stooges
<Kr4t05> hitmanWilly: keep up.
<Feldegast> i was just wondering hoe dual monitors would go with that
<Larry> Where is Moe? :(
<Arwen> Kr4t05, ah, hmm.... no idea then.. try burning it as a normal DVD? Video DVD is really just DVD + VIDEO_TS
<Feldegast> in the simpsons?
<Kr4t05> Arwen: Would it play in a standard player, then?
<Arwen> yes\
<Curly> We can't continue the crapflood trolling without Moe. :(
<K-Ryan> "Larry" really, stop.
<adaptr> where's Moe ?
<Arwen> rather, who's moe?
* Feldegast goes to try dual monitors
<adaptr> Arwen the absent Stooge ?
<K-Ryan> Good luck Feldegast
<Feldegast> ty
<Kr4t05> Arwen: It errors out... :/
<Arwen> Kr4t05, so I guess it's a problem with your burning software? :-)
<Kr4t05> Arwen: KDE crashed... :/
<Arwen> ha, lol
<Kr4t05> Arwen: Apparently... I should look at this online...
<Arwen> time for some bug reports?
<Kr4t05> Time to just give up...
<Kr4t05> Course... can't take this thing back to Walmart, as a threw out the box...
<Kr4t05> It burned two DVDs fine...
<Kr4t05> Then, it just stopped working...
<ubuntu_> hey can anyone help me
<ubuntu_> with a few probs
<stratman4300> ubuntu...  sure whats up???
<I> well
<I> I want
<I> *wanted
<I> to make a smooth linux
<I> install with xp dual boot BUT somehting messed up
<I> and now I can only access this live cd
<I> and I can't install kubuntu either
<stratman4300> did you install XP first or 2nd???
<I> it just freezes up
<I> first
<stratman4300> okay....   when does it lock up for you???
<ubuntu_> it says "Press A Key To Reboot" when I try winxp
<ubuntu_> and it locks up
<ubuntu_> when i goto install kubuntu
<stratman4300> does it load xp then say that within XP??   or before XP comes up???
<ubuntu_> so I either need XP fixed or kubuntu installed
<ubuntu_> before
<ubuntu_> after the bios screen
<stratman4300> does it say anything about missing files??
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> I think
<ubuntu_> the nt boot files
<ubuntu_> are gone
<ubuntu_> and I don't have an xp cd to use the recovery console
<stratman4300> sounds like your xp install is screwy....   personally i would re-install it
<stratman4300> hmmm
<ubuntu_> well
<ubuntu_> I'd like to get some data off first
<ubuntu_> {we all know xp is screwy}
<stratman4300> okay...   what happens when you install kubuntu???
<stratman4300> LOL...  yes we do
<ubuntu_> it won't mount properly in the live cd
<ubuntu_> it locks up
<ubuntu_> when i try to install
<stratman4300> the xp drive won't mount??
<ubuntu_> well it says
<Arwen> ubuntu_, eh? the partition won't mount?
<ubuntu_> Read only; I used mount -t ntfs dev/hda5/ /mnt
<ubuntu_> hda 5 is my windows partion with my data
<ubuntu_> I HATE M$.......the other 3 times it happened I had mbr/hdd backups
<_christoph_> ubuntu_, you must repartition your drive to install kubuntu
<stratman4300> hmmm...   i think you have to be the root user to mount to /mnt....  did you try it with the sudo command???
<ubuntu_> i did
<ubuntu_> christoph: well it locks up when I install
<stratman4300> i would try creating a seperate folder in /mnt the try to mount it in /mnt/(yournewfolderhere)
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: try mounting in a subdir of mnt, ie /mnt/hda5 or some such
<ubuntu_> so i make a new folder through konqueror or similar
<ubuntu_> ok, give me a sec
<stratman4300> you could even do it with the command line
<Arwen> ubuntu_, mkdir /mnt/hda5
<stratman4300> yup
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: sure, or mkdir from cli
<roadfish> my computer keeps rebooting even though I select "Turn Off" rather than "Restart". any idea what might be the problem?
<ubuntu_> ..... {} /dev/hda5 already mounted or /mnt/hda5 busy
<_christoph_> more /etc/mtab
<stratman4300> roadfish....   what version of kubuntu are you running???
<ubuntu_> this what u want ?
<ubuntu_> one sec
<ubuntu_> proc /proc proc rw 0 0
<ubuntu_> sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0
<ubuntu_> tmpfs /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile tmpfs rw,mode=0755 0 0
<ubuntu_> tmpfs /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile tmpfs rw,mode=0755 0 0
<ubuntu_> /dev/bus/usb /proc/bus/usb none rw,bind 0 0
<ubuntu_> fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw 0 0
<ubuntu_> varrun /var/run tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755 0 0
<ubuntu_> varlock /var/lock tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777 0 0
<ubuntu_> udev /dev tmpfs rw,mode=0755 0 0
<ubuntu_> devshm /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0
<ubuntu_> devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,gid=5,mode=620 0 0
<ubuntu_> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<_christoph_> eek
<ubuntu_> ?
<hitmanWilly> !paste | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_christoph_> just look yourself if /dev/hda5 really IS mounted
<roadfish> stratman4300: 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<ubuntu_> nothing is
<ubuntu_> nothing is mounted...
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: as in NOTHING nothing? that's not possible...
<dextrone> it says in bash mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /mnt/hda5 busy
<dextrone> and I don't see a thing
<Arwen> ugh, help vampire... ah well
<dextrone> I DIDN'T EVEN TRY TO MOUNT BEFORE
<dextrone> AS IN
<Skrot-> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dextrone> since I restarted the live cd
<dextrone> sorry
<DaveMora> Hello everyone
<dextrone> so is there anything I can do
<DaveMora> Does anyone have experience with biometric with ubuntu ?
<roadfish> well, I found a workaround to my computer continuously rebooting even after "Turn Off" was select ... I force a "shutdown now" from konsole.
<ubuntu_> can anyone help?
<Ireclan> How do I install Win32 codecs for Kaffeine?
<_christoph_> I use (K)MPlayer with w32codecs-all
<Jucato> !w32codecs | Ireclan
<ubotu> Ireclan: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Ireclan> I have a debian file called "w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb"....How about that? Does THAT get me anywhere?
<M_42> does anyone know how to get your backlight on your lcd to turn off?
<_christoph_> yes, that's it. But I dont know if Kaffeine can use it.
<nosrednaekim> M_42: DOES YOUR LAPPY HAVE A HARDWARE SWITCH FOR THAT?
<nosrednaekim> sorry.. caps
<Ireclan> Anyone know if Kaffeine can use "w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb"?
<M_42> :C
<M_42> not a lappy
<M_42> just a standard 17" lcd
<M_42> :C
<nosrednaekim> M_42: "DPMS"
<nosrednaekim> I don't hink you can give the command yourself.
<M_42> I checked my xorg.conf and my acpi-settings files
<M_42> they seem ok
<Ireclan> Anyone know where I can get help with Kaffeine?
<_christoph_> Ireclan, maybe on #kde
<Jucato> Ireclan: yes it can
<Kr4t05> Has anyone else mastered the secrets to burning DVDs with k3b?
<Jucato> any w32codec will do
<Ireclan> Jucato: It's a .deb...
<Jucato> yes
<Ireclan> Jucato: I can't install it, it gives me errors...
<Jucato> what errors?
<Jucato> and how are you installing it?
<Ireclan> Jucato: I'm installing it by right-click...
<Jucato> Ireclan: and what errors do you get?
<Jucato> (if it's too many, pastebin it)
<Ireclan> Jucato: The path is incorrect...
<Ireclan> ...
<Ireclan> Jucato: I THINK I just figured out what's wrong...
<M_42> anyone know how to force a lcd monitor to turn its backlight off?
<Arwen> M_42, hit the power key
<Ireclan> Jucato: How do I properly install .debs via command line???
<HymnToLife> Ireclan, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Gabz> anyone here used ktorrents schedule bandwidth function ?
<Jucato> Ireclan: are you sure you are doing right-click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<Arwen> Gabz, nope, I'm an azureus user :-)
<Arwen> besides, I want my torrents to always be eating max bandwidth anyway
<Ireclan> Jucato: Yep. And the person who programmed the function made an idiotic mistake...It can't handle files with spaces in them...
<Kr4t05> Gabz: I have, but I stopped after a while...
<Arwen> Ireclan, dpkg -i "filename"
<Kr4t05> My schedule is too variable for it.
<Arwen> don't forget the quotes
<Jucato> don't forget sudo as well
<Jucato> Ireclan: sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>
<Arwen> sudo ain't part of the command :-)
<Jucato> Ireclan: use tab completion so that you won't have to manually enter the whole file name
<Jucato> Arwen: and without sudo, the command is useless
<Arwen> Jucato, not true - what if you had a root shell?
<Jucato> Arwen: "what if", we are in Kubuntu, that's not the normal case
<Gabz> Kr4t05: you don't know how to limit the downloads below 1 do you ?
<Arwen> "apps -> system tools -> root konsole"
<Arwen> lies
<Jucato> that menu entry doesn't exist by default either
<Jucato> (we don't even have an Apps/Applications menu)
<Arwen> pssh, sucks to be you
<Jucato> !coc | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Arwen> ah cmon.... lame
<Ireclan> ANYWAY...
<Ireclan> It worked...
<Jucato> Ireclan: worked now?
<Jucato> good
<M_42> !cock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> Ireclan, hehe
<M_42> lol
<M_42> sry
<Arwen> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Arwen> :-)
<Jucato> M_42: heh. just don't do it agan ;)
<Ireclan> Jucato: And I DO believe that's a bug...
<Ireclan> Jucato: You reckon it's been fixed for Feisty?
<M_42> anyone know what would cause power management functions for an lcd monitor not to work at all
<M_42> I tried /etc/acpi/screenblank.sh and it does nothing
<Jucato> Ireclan: I'm not sure anyone actually reported it. I'll ask. but hopefully next release we already have a full graphical DEB installer (KDE port of gdebi)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: its being worked on for SoC
<LincKanabico> hi everybody how do i enable root login in kubuntu feasty?
<Jucato> !sudo | LincKanabico
<ubotu> LincKanabico: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> (the page in that link has instructions)
<Jucato> thanks for confirming Admiral_Chicago
<LincKanabico> thanks
<cyt> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<LincKanabico> this helps buti like to login to kde as root from the login prompt
<servidoruno> buenas noches
* Ireclan is getting frustrated.
<servidoruno> espero su colaboracion con el siguente tema:
<Ireclan> Amerok is being a F*cktard.
<servidoruno> tengo problemas para compartir impresoras desde kubuntu.
<Ireclan> It won't install MP3 support.
<servidoruno> primero el administrador de impresoras no me aceptaba mis pasword y claves
<Ireclan> Jucato or someone, please help.
<servidoruno> luego agregue el usuario cupsys a shadow
<jsubl2> english
<servidoruno> y aun asi me sigue negando mis claves y accesos y no me deja configurar el servidor de impresion cups,
<servidoruno> como podria corregir este lio?
<Ireclan> servidoruno: No hablo espanol. Los siento.
<servidoruno> alguen a podido resolver esto
<Admiral_Chicago> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<servidoruno> thank
<Admiral_Chicago> Ireclan: what release?
<Ireclan> Admiral_Chicago: Edgy.
<Admiral_Chicago> Ireclan: thats a know bug. Pleaes enable Multiverse and install libxine-extracodecs
<Ireclan> Admiral_Chicago: What plugin do I need. I'll do a manual install if necessary.
<Admiral_Chicago> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Ireclan> *?
<Admiral_Chicago> !mp3 | Ireclan
<ubotu> Ireclan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Admiral_Chicago> that might also help
<servidoruno> some body know how i can fix the cups server, when I change the cupsys user to shadow?
<servidoruno> please !!!
<servidoruno> somebody know?
* Feldegast now has twinview :)
<Ireclan> servidoruno: Patience. Someone might help evuntually.
<Ireclan> *eventually
<Ireclan> Admiral_Chicago: Could you tell me how to enable multiverse- my net connection's being retarded...
<servidoruno> ok   thank you
<Feldegast> in KDE, how do you tell the desktop menu to left align?
<Kr4t05> This is weird... The drive is rated for 16x burning on DVDs, the media is rated for 16x burning, DMA is enabled and the drive is connected properly... However, K3b doesn't peak over 3x when burning...
<dr_willis> could be the hd isent able to send the info any faster...
<dr_willis> or somthing else is telling it to slow down.
<flaccid> guess there is a bottleneck there unless 16x is just a max, not a realistic speed
<dr_willis> flaccid,  yea tey always hype those #'s dont they
<Ireclan> Anyone care to help me with getting universe and multiverse repositories working?
<crimsun> Ireclan: for which Ubuntu release?
<flaccid> yeah they do, but i though with the burning speeds it was meant to be, its the read speed that is max eg. 52X is absolute max , but yeah maybe the write speeds are max as well
<Ireclan> crimsun Edgy.
<flaccid> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Feldegast> nobody knows how to left align the desktop menu??
<crimsun> Ireclan: see the URL that the bot just posted.
<flaccid> Feldegast: im not sure what you mean
<flaccid> kmenu?
<Ireclan> flaccid: Already tried that...Not working....
<Kr4t05> flaccid: Maybe... Can't see any bottlenecks... 2.26GHz Intel Celeron D, 1GB RAM DDR400, and a WD 160GB IDE
<flaccid> Ireclan: tried what?
<Feldegast> in kde you can enable the "desktop menu" which puts a menu at the top of the screen
<flaccid> Feldegast: oh how do you do that?
<Ireclan> flaccid: the procedure on that page.
<flaccid> Ireclan: you must be doing something wrong
<Kr4t05> It just seems that 2.7x is a pretty big difference from 16x.
<Feldegast> right click desktop -> configure Desktop > behaviour
<winston> uptime
<Kr4t05> K3b even says it will burn at 16x, but doesn't deliver...
<winston> Uptime: 1 hours and 5 minutes
<flaccid> Feldegast: thanks. i can't test atm, if no luck here, #kde will advise
<flaccid> Kr4t05: thats because its hardware dependent
<winston> how can i use my webcam on kopete? i see it working in preferences, but i see no place in kopete to use it.
<flaccid> !webcam
<Feldegast> in 6.10 the desktop menu was left aligned, when i upgraded to 7.04 it bekame sort of centered
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Admiral_Chicago> Ireclan: sorry I'm away
<Feldegast> k
<flaccid> webcam support is very bad on *nix due to no standard protocol
<mrwinston> those websites dont answer my question
<Kr4t05> flaccid: Don't forget the gspca drivers.
<flaccid> yeah but i just did...
<mrwinston> i didnt say my webcam doesnt work
<mrwinston> it does
<flaccid> Kr4t05: depends what webcam you have
<mrwinston> where is the option to use my webcam in kopete?
<flaccid> mrwinston: settings - configure - devices
<Kr4t05> mrwinston: The only protocol that supports video in kopete is Yahoo. AIM and MSN don't have support for it, yet.
<flaccid> thats funny msn webcam works fine for me in kopete
<Kr4t05> Oh, yeah, it does. Forgot. :P
<dr_willis> heh i was just wondering why my sound wasent working.. then resized i was on my widnows box using XDMCP and XMING to get an xdispley on it. :)
<mrwinston> Kr4t05: id use amsn if kopete didnt support the msn protocol
<Kr4t05> Right...
<Kr4t05> As for AIM, dunno what to tell you... I'm not sure if gaim/pidgin supports video, yet.
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Maybe this drive is like those other goofy ones where I need to hold in the eject button after loading a disc in order to get the higher speeds.
<flaccid> lol
<Kr4t05> flaccid: I had a Samsung like that, I think...
<flaccid> hehe
<strabes> why are the backup folders created by sbackup only readable by root? How can I change this?
<flaccid> !perms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<dsmith_> perms?
<dsmith_> lol
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Ahmuck> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raylu> Can someone help me with a Ubuntu install?
<raylu> actually, it gave me the same error as Kubuntu
<Feldegast> in kde you can enable the "desktop menu" which puts a menu at the top of the screen, right click desktop -> configure Desktop > behaviour, in kubuntu 6.10 it was left aligned, in 7.04 it is now "sort of" centered, any way to fix this?
<bonbonthejon> raylu: whats the error
<dsmith_> anyone know about enabling SD cards?
<bonbonthejon> !question | dsmith_
<ubotu> dsmith_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dsmith_> that was my question.. :P
<bonbonthejon> somewhat, whats the problem
<dsmith_> revise: Does SD cards work in Ubuntu?
<spawn57> you mean encrypted ones?
<bonbonthejon> dsmith_: I have a SD card reader, it works fine
<dsmith_> no just vanilla ones
<spawn57> oh
<dsmith_> mine is built into my laptop
<spawn57> just plug it into the card reader
<bonbonthejon> dsmith_: probably
<spawn57> and an icon will pop up on your desktop
<dsmith_> do I need to edit fstab?
<spawn57> naw
<spawn57> hal and pmount will take care of it
<bonbonthejon> dsmith_: it will be like a cd, it will show an icon
<dsmith_> nah, no icons
<spawn57> oh
<dsmith_> hmmm
<dsmith_> my usb works fine
<dsmith_> so does the cd
<spawn57> open up a console and type dmesg
<dsmith_> one sec
<dsmith_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dsmith_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20444/
<spawn57> one sec
<dsmith_> im reading it as well
<spawn57> yeah
<spawn57> the last few lines are all you need to look at
<spawn57> your sd card isn't being detected
<spawn57> can you unplug and plug in the usb card reader again?
<dsmith_> one min
<dsmith_> showing the same
<dsmith_> not seeing it
<spawn57> nothing detected?
<dsmith_> nothing
<spawn57> it works in windows right?
<bonbonthejon> dsmith_: you have a new HP?
<dsmith_> 2002
<dsmith_> i believe
<dsmith_> I'd have to look at the bios
<spawn57> bonbonthejon: are they ide card readers?
<bonbonthejon> spawn57: pci, at least lspci lists it
<dsmith_> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=1556
<spawn57> a pci card reader?
<spawn57> dsmith_: didja try that module
<dsmith_> im about to
<t3hfr3ak> i need help setting up my TV connected to my computer VIA SVIDEO
<t3hfr3ak> running ubuntu 7.04
<t3hfr3ak> anyone?
<bonbonthejon> t3hfr3ak: you'd probably be better off searching on google
<t3hfr3ak> i did... and the tut i found didnt work
<arun> hey, people.. does any one use koffice in here?
<dsmith_> i dont
<t3hfr3ak> arun; that open office correect?
<arun> no, open office and koffice are different
<dsmith_> spawn57: that module change did not work
<dsmith_> :(
<spawn57> dang
<spawn57> i would stay and help, but I'm bout to meet up with friends now man
<arun> OpenOffice has it's own ugly font rendering which I really hate.. my fonts look OS X-sexy for all other apps
<arun> and look so crappy in openoffice
<spawn57> i'll try looking into it, drop me an e-mail on your hardware, do lspci and paste me the output.
<dsmith_> lspci shows it
<spawn57> addy is spawn57@yahoo.com
<spawn57> i'll get back to you later tonight
<dsmith_> k
<herzi> ol!
<t3hfr3ak> herzi; you know anything about setting up SVIDEO with 7.04?
<bonbonthejon> !es | herzi
<ubotu> herzi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<herzi> desculpe jo no sabia que eras en espaol
<dsmith_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dsmith_> hmmm..
<herzi> dsmith, what is u problem?
<dsmith_> I was teating my connection, http access is down but irc works fine
<dsmith_> weird
<dsmith_> *testing
<arun> i was like teating? err...
<t3hfr3ak> drsmith_: restart router
<dsmith_> lol
<herzi> good! what u from?
<dsmith_> I know about restarting router
<dsmith_> :)
<nickname> hello!
<arun> hey lobster
<dsmith_> brb
<arun> seriously, no one uses koffice here?
<bs_as> hola
<bs_as> como estan?
<hitmanWilly> !es | bs_as
<ubotu> bs_as: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lobster> I dont use koffice, but I might be able to help.
<lobster> anyone familiar with samba?
<hitmanWilly> lobster: a little, what's up?
<lobster> I want to mount my cd drives over the network; if I mount /media/cdrom0 will it register on my network?
<lobster> I have two cds mounted now, but cdrom0 and cdrom1 are empty?
<hitmanWilly> lobster: no, you have to set it up as a samba share
<pingveno> arun: I use koffice sometimes
<pingveno> It's general quicker than OpenOffice
<lobster> hitmanwilly: thats what I mean.  I set them up as shared folders in systemsettings, sharing
<pingveno> Unfortunately, it doesn't have writing to .doc files :(
<hitmanWilly> lobster: it won't let you connect? hmmm.....
<lobster> hitmanwilly: will that do it, though? there is nothing in the cdrom files, and I can see the mounted cds under their names....
<kalorin_> heh
<kalorin_> that's so funny
<hitmanWilly> lobster: most of my experience goes the other way, but let me see
<kalorin_> runnin x11vnc and trying to connect to my box at work
<kalorin_> the screen saver is taking so much to redraw I can't unlock it
<pingveno> I'm trying to figure out a problem I'm having with Amarok. It's not playing .aiff files for some reason
<kalorin_> had to ssh to it and kill it manually
<Goontz> asdf
<pingveno> It's something to do with the xine engine, I think
<Goontz> jkl;
<arun> pingveno: does openoffice on your computer also render fonts in its own ugly way?
<bryan> Hey everyone, Im sure this is ANNOYing, but, does anyone have a few seconds to help out someone who just installed Kubuntu on Macbook?
<bryan> just having a few probs :)
<pingveno> arun: no
<arun> ah
<pingveno> Well, it's a bit subjective
<pingveno> I suppose the antialiasing could be taken as being too harsh
<hitmanWilly> lobster: all the links i can fseem to find are for mounting windows shares under nix, hmmm
<lobster> yeah, me too
<hitmanWilly> lobster: and i haven't run a windows box for a while :)
<kalorin_> now how come the remote desktop vnc client can't deal with turning remote 32bit color to 8bit local color
<kalorin_> so I don' thave to sit here for EVERY when it's redrawing things
<pingveno> I get the error "filename.aff: Error while parsing header" when I run ffmpeg on an aiff file, even though the file runs perfectly through sox
<pingveno> oops, filename.aiff
<pingveno> I think that's giving me problems with amarok
<debian> ola alguem conhece algum site de matematica?
<lobster> hmm.  It doesn't seem to want to accept my password?
<debian> tem algum portugues aqui?
<debian> que merda de lugar
<debian> quit
<hitmanWilly> lobster: you may want to setup a seperate account just for remote access, put it in the group that owns the cdrom drive, and use that...i don't know if ubu allows remote access for admin accounts remotely
<arun> openoffice renders my fonts like windows 95, exactly like that, while the fonts on everything are rendered really nicely, OSX style
<arun> I had this problem with Dapper as well, which got fixed in Edgy
<pingveno> Would a screenshot show the problem?
<arun> now it's back to the same old thing, I'm looking it up online, apparently it's a bug in openoffice
<arun> yeah, sure hold on
<hitmanWilly> anyway, got to go...work tomorrow :(
<redshadowhero> so, how would one use kubuntu to interact on a network with windows computers?
<redshadowhero> I have no idea.
<arun> http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/382/snapshotoorp9.png
<lobster> redshadow: that is what I am trying to do.
<redshadowhero> Ah.
<redshadowhero> Ha ha.
<redshadowhero> I'm used to the OSX way of doing it: a nice shortcut in finder.
<lobster> I just found out how, with samba
<redshadowhero> Please, enlighten me.
<dsmith_> does anyone use Keep backup?
<arun> pingveno: screenshot in openoffice -- http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/382/snapshotoorp9.png  |  screenshot in koffice of pretty much the same text and font -- http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/2452/snapshotkowh3.png
<arun> pingveno: see how the fonts in the menus are rendered as well
<pingveno> I have the same font rendering, I think
<lobster> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<lobster> see above redshadowhero
<arun> do you see the massive difference
<Jake08> anyone here able to help my through a difficult install of Kubuntu?
<pingveno> Yeah
<lobster> basically apt install samba, set up share folders and create share users
<redshadowhero> ah, thank you.
<dsmith_> jake08: whats wrong
<Jake08> I am getting /bin/sh: can'
<pingveno> arun: I see what you mean by ugly rendering, but I don't think that's an actual bug
<Jake08> t access tty; job control turned off
<Jake08> sorry for the two lines... well now three
<arun> pingveno: what do you think that is
<dsmith_> hmmm, never saw that one before
<Jake08> Yeah not on the forums either :(
<pingveno> arun: I'm sorry, I don't quite understand what you mean
<Jake08> getting a prompt before the error...
<Jake08> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian) 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) built-in shell (ash)
<dsmith_> you know what
<Jake08> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<dsmith_> I had that dern busybox thingy once before
<dsmith_> I had to do a complete reinstall
<dsmith_> is it a empty drive?
<Jake08> Yeah this is not my first full install
<Jake08> I went ahead and let it take over the full drive yeah
<arun> pingveno: you said that's not a bug, how so?
<dsmith_> so this is a new driver formatted and such
<dsmith_> but kubuntu wont start>
<dsmith_> ?
<pingveno> arun: Well, I think it's not an actual bug, just an engine that doesn't produce particularly nice rendering
<felix> hello!
<Jake08> yeah, I mean not totally new it had vista home basic on it before
<felix> hello jake
<felix> hello dsmith
<Jake08> hey felix..
<dsmith_> did you get to format it?
<pingveno> arun: The Ubuntu bug I saw had really, really ugly rendering
<dsmith_> hello felix
<Jake08> yes i did
<dsmith_> ok..
<dsmith_> hmmmm
<felix> i'm a newbie here at kubuntu
<dsmith_> welcome!
<felix> thanks jake and dsmith for your warm welcome
<dsmith_> Jake08: I never did figure that one out
<dsmith_> i was perplaxed and no one could seem to help
<felix> i'm from philippines
<dsmith_> USA
<arun> pingveno: the font rendering isn't that ugly for everyone, that's the thing
<Jake08> well I know it is backwards from normal, I started with the Alternate CD this time because of trouble in the past, I just finished the regular disc should I try it?
<arun> on some PCs it shows nice rendering
<pingveno> arun: huh
<pingveno> arun: interesting
<dsmith_> try another disc this time and see if that works
<dsmith_> I have had a few bad images myself before
<dsmith_> or they burned poor
<pingveno> arun: yeah, I agree. I just took a second look at the rendering on my copy and I suppose it does have problems
<Jake08> Yeah I would worry about miss downloads but I am bittorrenting it which was recommended because of the on the fly crc checking
<pingveno> The l's and the d's being too close together
<Jake08> and no the burner is fine I use it pretty frequently with no troubles
<dsmith_> ok...
<dsmith_> crc checking is nice
<dsmith_> :)
<Jake08> Yeah
<arun> pingveno: i looked up some stuff about it on google, seems like openoffice keeps having this problem for some versions
<arun> weird
<pingveno> yeah
<pingveno> agreement
<arun> well, i guess i'll stick to using kword or google docs
<pingveno> *shrug*
<Jake08> much better than waiting 20 minutes for the download to find out that it was a bad downloaded
<dsmith_> openoffice is nice
<dsmith_> yea
<zeekstarr> how do i burn a video dvd from an avi? I've tried with k3b but I'm messing it up somehow
<pingveno> kword's definitely a good program
<felix> where can download kword?
<pingveno> apt-get install kword
<arun> felix: just look for kword in adept
<dsmith_> kubuntu should already have it
<arun> and install it
<arun> dsmith_: screenshot in openoffice -- http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/382/snapshotoorp9.png  |  screenshot in koffice of pretty much the same text and font -- http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/2452/snapshotkowh3.png
<pingveno> K Menu > Office > KWord (Word Processing)
<felix> arun, where is adept located...sorry newbie here
<dsmith_> felix: Follow pingveno
<arun> felix: kmenu > system > adept manager
<arun> you can install and upgrade anything from here, hassle-free
<dsmith_> Kubuntu has kword already installed
<arun> dsmith_: mine didn't come with kword
<dsmith_> well not from IRC, but from konsole
<levi_> How would I fix broken video codecs?
<dsmith_> oh well then he can install it
<felix> i only have here is openoffice.org
<dsmith_> arun: I thought kde included kword?
<levi_> you should have Kate
<felix> i did not see kword
<dsmith_> felix: sudo apt-get install kword
<arun> dsmith_: no, apparently in kubuntu, you have to install koffice separately
<felix> thanks arun
<Jucato> dsmith_: Kubuntu doesn't by default
<dsmith_> hmmmm ok
<Jucato> dsmith_: also, KDE doesn't really install KOffice by default either
<arun> felix: search for 'kword' or 'koffice' in adept
<arun> you will see a list of results
<dsmith_> then perhaps its
<dsmith_> felix: sudo apt-get install koffice
<felix> ok
<zeekstarr> avi to video dvd?
<dsmith_> felix: I was a beginning Linux user a year ago, there are tons of ppl here to help you
<arun> ok, i gotta get some breakfast, see you guys in a bit
<dsmith_> save some bacon
<levi_> No, as in Videos will no longer play unles I use Opengl which is choppy and laggy.
<felix> guys, this message appears: Package koffice is not available,
<felix> but is referred to by another package.
<felix> This may mean that the package is missing,
<felix> has been obsoleted, or
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<felix> is only available from another source
<levi_> Question
<levi_> How would I get Kubuntu 6 to ICS
<levi_> and file share?
<felix> Package koffice has no installation candidate
<nimble> try sudo apt-get update
<omar> que tal
<omar> saludos a todas las chicas guapas
<pingveno> !es | bs_as
<ubotu> bs_as: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pingveno> I think that's right notice :/
<pingveno> I just love Babel Fish's translation of the es message
<pingveno> "If it looks for aid in Spanish please between in the channels # ubuntu-is, # kubuntu-is or # edubuntu-is, will obtain but aid there."
<Sleepy_Coder> lol, pingveno
<pingveno> So, does anyone have any clue what's happening with the aiff issue?
<dsmith_> lol
<pingveno> amarok not being able to open aiff files
<arun> hi
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<felix> thanks nimble
<felix> i would like to help you hendaus but i'm just a newbie at linux
<felix> thanks dsmith
<hendaus> felix thanx, is there an amule if i want to copy my link as friend and send it to my friends to add me?
<felix> sorry hendaus, i don't know the answer.
<felix> you may want to try google for that
<hendaus> felix,  dont worry , maybe some one use amule and they could help me :)
<felix> yeah, hendaus. have a good day then
<felix> hope you can find the answers to your questions and worries
<felix> need to go..
<felix> bye..
<Angelin> Hello World I need some help
<Angelin> is there someone here who's able to help me ? ^^
<TuTuFF> morn
<TuTuFF> whassup Angelin?
<Angelin> hum I would like to shut down grub (sorry if the words aren't very good employed but I'm French :p)
<max> isnt there a terminal command to change all parts of the sources.list that say edgy to feisty?
<Angelin> mmh I don't think so :p
<Angelin> So TuTuFF can you help me ?
<nimble> you mean just a find and replace?
<max> yes
<Angelin> oooooh
<Angelin> i didn't understand that max sorry
<max> no prob
<max> so does anyone know it?
<nimble> you could probably make one pretty fast if it needs to be only a terminal command
<max> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<nimble> is there a reason you cant just open it in a text editor and find and replace from there?
<max>   sudo sed -e 's/\sedgy/ feisty/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<max> there it is
<max> cause thats alot easier
<Jucato> vim, then, :%s/edgy/feisty/g ?
<robotgeek> why aren't we using the nice dist-upgrade tool?
<unix_infidel> anyone here running ubuntu on a Dell D620?
<max> because i think its easier in the term
<Jucato> the dist-upgrade wouldn't even require you to edit anything...
<Jucato> (when it works...)
<robotgeek> ++
<max> i didnt edit anything
<acemo> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1/./Packages.gz  404 Not Found anyone else is unable to fetch the kde4 packages?
<max> i just did "sudo sed -e 's/\sedgy/ feisty/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list " and now im donig a dist-upgrade
<nixternal> acemo: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1 feisty main
<nixternal> put that in your sources.list
<nixternal> acemo: just so you know, the uploads aren't complete. so you won't get to play with any of the kde-extras at all. that is just a base kde4 buildout
<max> kde4 is in alpha right now right?
<Jucato> max: the advantage of the dist-upgrade tool is that 1) it makes sure you have the necessary packages to properly dist-upgrade (stuff like kubuntu-desktop) and 2) it disables all other repositories that may conflict with the upgrade
<nixternal> max: correct
<Jucato> max: yep
<acemo> nixternal: tnx, u think i should wait till the uploads are complete? how long should that take?
<max> Jucato: acctually this is Xubuntu, and im uninstalling the xubuntu-desktop to get the ubuntustudio-desktop and all its stuff
<Jucato> um... and let me guess, no one is answering you in #xubuntu ?
<max> no
<max> when i connected to konversation it went here
<Jucato> ah I see
<Jucato> the guys over at #xubuntu might know better on how to dist-upgrade
<max> and since all the *buntus are basically the same it dosnt really matter
<Jucato> well, yes *and* no
<nixternal> acemo: there is no telling seeing as the man uptop with the @ is at UDS or in transit back home
<nixternal> I have half of the extra modules built, but amd64 only right now
<max> imy main hd is kubuntu, i originally installed dapper and ive always done manual upgrades with it, no problems yet
<Jucato> you have to remember that you're not only upgrading the base packages, but the desktop-specific packages as well
<carutsu> hello
<carutsu> I have a small sound problem, sound is only coming from one speaker only, i found the problem is on alsamixer as left speaker is muted, however the real problem is that i fix it and it works only for that session i doesnt save, once i restart i gotta do it again
<flowingfire> Hey there... Does anybody here happen to use VirtualBox?
<carutsu> that and i need to stop checking the disk, i forgot where to change the 1 to 0, xD
<flowingfire> I'm typing to you from VirtualBox right now, and I can't get out... lol.  What command can I use to re-gain control of linux instead of being stuck in VirtualBox?
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> ctrl+alt
<carutsu> flowingfire: google is your friend http://www.virtualbox.org/download/UserManual.pdf
<nixternal> or is that vmware? I think they are the same though
<flowingfire> lol... I tried ctrl-alt, nixternal. :)  Carutsu-- thanks for the link. :)
<carutsu> flowingfire: no problem
<flowingfire> But I'm kinda laughing at myself right now too. :)
<nixternal> hahaha, I am laughing at you as well ;p
<carutsu> nixternal: what for?
<nixternal> I have only used VBox for 5 minutes and the window sizing annoyed me on my widescreen
<Jucato> heh :)
<carutsu> have anyone read my question?
<nixternal> it wouldn't shrink down like vmware does/did
<flowingfire> heh.... Well, I'm hoping to get seamless integration w/ windows.  (Yeah right.)
<Admiral_Chicago> i reda your question, not sure how to help you
<nixternal> carutsu: I seen the question, but I am lost. when it comes to sound I am out of it
* lobster is away: Gone away for now.
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago, nixternal well gotta fix it by hand every time, not very annoying
<Jucato> !away > lobster
<nixternal> no, that *sounds* very annoying :)
* Jucato waves to the Chicago-eans(?) staying up late :P
<carutsu> and how about the fsck? _that's_ annoying as windows have some error or something in the disk and every time i boot i gotta wait for it to check it
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: chicagoans
<Jucato> ah ok. I'll *try* to remember that :)
<nixternal> hehe
<n8k99> they're all from chitonw
<raidmax> hey can anyone help me validate cgi text fields
<nixternal> 1am, wow it is late
<nixternal> raidmax: how are you trying to validate?
<raidmax> using regular expressions
<raidmax> using perl
<nixternal> been a while since I messed with cdi
<nixternal> cgi
<nixternal> raidmax: you can try #perl
<raidmax> kk
<raidmax> #perl
<nixternal> they are pretty quick to knock you out with their minds
<raidmax> wats dat
<nixternal> aother IRC channel
<mendred> hi when i use beryl with mplayer i get a border around the player window when it is skinned..any workarounds?
<raidmax> how do i use that
<carutsu> nixternal: near everywhere in #c++ are pretty rude too
<Jucato> ##c++....
<Jucato> mendred: hm.. try #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<carutsu> Jucato: well is the same, is a redirection, isn't it? whi does it have two #?
<nixternal> ya, the c++ guys annoy the hell out of me at times
<mendred> Jucato: thanks
<nixternal> carutsu: something about being official and un-official or private or something
<Jucato> carutsu: I forgot the reason. something about the official status of the channel
<Jucato> see? nixternal confirmed it :P
<carutsu> nixternal, Jucato ok
<carutsu> xD
<nixternal> ya, I read it somewhere I think
<MrDigimon> Is anyone here?
* Jucato is here... barely...
<MrDigimon> ok
<MrDigimon> people here look kinda...dead
<Jucato> hm... it's a weekend, it's almost night/dawn at one part of the world, hm...
<MrDigimon> here in northern europe its morning
<nixternal> here in Chicago it is morning as well ;)
<MrDigimon> :D
<Skrot-> 1.14AM in Chicago? :p
<nixternal> yup
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> roy d. mercer?
<Skrot-> What now?
<MrDigimon> no idea
<MrDigimon> how many of u in here have updated to kde 4?
<Jucato> um... for what purpose?
<carutsu> MrDigimon: updated? only kamikaze-ones
<Jucato> kde 4 is still alpha. nothing much to upgrade to
<MrDigimon> just wondering :P
<carutsu> it's first alpha, it will be so buggy that you will barely have time to blink between crashes
<carutsu> xD
<MrDigimon> then i dont think i should update my comp crashes enough
<MrDigimon> XD
<carutsu> MrDigimon: crashes? my only crashes are konqueror's ones... and weird enough after i close it xD
<carutsu> oh an OOo ones when i try to, say, install a new dictionary
<MrDigimon> konquror chrashes much here too but i dont think it have been any for awhile now
<nimble> konqueror only crashes for me ive been watching flash stuff
<nimble> (not always)
<carutsu> mmm, when i close konqueror somtimes i get the error screen, and I'm like 'er i already closed it, oh well'
<carutsu> would anyone of you make me a favor? can you open the assistant for OOo and try to install a new dictionary? still crashes here so I'm reporting it but i'd like a confirmation
<MrDigimon> have anyone had problem with slow internet?
<carutsu> nevermind it's already reported
<xonecas> Hi, I just instaled kubuntu feisty
<carutsu> MrDigimon: nop, actually i have a better performace in linux than windows, weird eh
<carutsu> xonecas: hi
<MrDigimon> i have it the other way that its faster in windows
<xonecas> I have the broadcom 43xx wireless
<xonecas> how do I make it work ? ndiswrapper ?
<xonecas> carutsu:  HI
<MrDigimon> i have tried to install firestarter, it became a bit faster, and i have disabled the ipv6
<MrDigimon> but its still slow ;(
<carutsu> xonecas: I have no clue, have you googled it?
<xonecas> yeah
<carutsu> xonecas: remember young padawan google is your friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<matt__> hi, could I ask a question on vm servers?
<MrDigimon> ive tried but its always the same thing that shows up: the ipv6 tunnel or firestarter
<carutsu> matt__: you may but i dont really think it'll be solved here, and remember
<carutsu> !ask|matt__
<ubotu> matt__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<carutsu> MrDigimon: i wish i could be more usefull however it's been strightforward to me
<matt__> is vmware opensource and 'supported' on kubuntu?
<Lynoure> Recently most of the podcasts I'm subscribed with with Amarok started showing duplicate entries. How can I fix it?
<carutsu> matt__: first and most important of all google something it'll save you time, for some vmware information go to http://www.vmware.com/
<carutsu> matt__: as far as i know its not opensource but freeware
<carutsu> matt__: if you are a purist you may try virtualbox which isopensource
<carutsu> !virtualbox|matt__
<ubotu> matt__: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<matt__> ok, id rather use open source, Im just looking at xen in adapt
<carutsu> there are plenty of choices, "Virtual PC", "BOCHS" and "QEMU" are GPL too
<carutsu> matt__:: and finally if you are interested in vmware, you may find usefull: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<Hirvinen> matt__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=comparison+of+virtual+machines
<MrDigimon> have anyone here tried to install Windows Xp with Qemu?
<carutsu> nope, have you?
<matt__> ok, I think virtualbox looks good, im going to try and install it!
<MrDigimon> i tried but it froze when it tried to install the devices
<nimble> does anyone else have this problem where the first keypress after booting up doesnt register?
<MrDigimon> nope
<carutsu> what I'm wondering right now is if i can run an already installed winxp with any of those... i already have it installed and as i dont have a recovery cd... it'll be ard to reinstall
<carutsu> nimble:weird
<matt__> actually, changed my mind, gonna go with xen as its in adept
<MrDigimon> carutsu: i have no idea
<carutsu> matt__: be my guest, that's the good thing about opensource it's really up to you
<matt__> does anyone know which package will install it? is it ubuntu-xen-desktop?
<carutsu> MrDigimon: yesm after they discovered HDD recovery they became cheap
<matt__> carutsu, yes, I like open source!
<carutsu> guys gotta have some sleep
<carutsu> see you all around
<MrDigimon> smell ya later XD
<carutsu> err ok, i was expecting a "read you later instead" xD
<MrDigimon> well it works too
<MrDigimon> :P
<carutsu> kernel panic carutsu doesnt recogniced the parameter "smell" and tried to kill init
<carutsu> xD
<MrDigimon> :D
<matt__>  ubuntu-xen-desktop says This package will install a suite of software for running Xen on SERVERS?
<matt__> is this just a mistake in the description?
<carutsu> matt__: a server is any host computer, isnt it?
<matt__> thank you carutsu
<carutsu> matt__: np
<carutsu> hope you dont have problems
<carutsu> check out any good tutorial on the net
<carutsu> matt__ remember google anything you want it'll be very usefull and you'll learn
<carutsu> matt__ good luck
<matt__> ubuntu-xen-desktop - it doesnt install any gnome dependencies does it? do you know?
<carutsu> mat__ oops, i dont know, mmm may be the gui, a lot of gui's are made in gtk for portability (i think)
<MrDigimon> carutsu: didnt u say that u needed some sleep?
<carutsu> MrDigimon: err well i do
<carutsu> MrDigimon: xD
<MrDigimon> xD
<carutsu> MrDigimon: take good care of matt__, and tell aunt sarah i will not go back for christmass
<carutsu> xD
<MrDigimon> :)
<matt__> night carutsu, thanks for your help
<carutsu> matt__ np glad to be usefull
<carutsu> well see you around
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MrDigimon> mornin...
<matt__> MrDigimon, ive installed xen, but i;ve looked in the start menu to find it, but its not there
<matt__> how do I start xen do you know?
<MrDigimon> tried to start via shell?
<MrDigimon> it might work, and if it dont, i dont have any idea
<MilhousePunkRock> does anyone know if feisty's logout dialog is available for other distros too?
<MilhousePunkRock> because I would really like to have it on my gentoo box too...
<MrDigimon> i have no idea
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: no it isn't
<Jucato> matt__: I think you "run" Xen as a separate session, from the login menu. not really sure though
<Jucato> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: So I don't need to browse through kde-apps all day anyway?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> you could probably apt-get source the code, but I'm not sure where it is.
<Jucato> it's just a patch to the current logout dialog anyway, so it might be in kdebase
<Jucato> or ksmserver.. hm... let me see...
<matt__> thank you ubotu
<sebastian_> kubuntu es?
<sebastian_> somebody help my?
<Jucato> matt__: ubotu is a bot :)
<Jucato> !ubotu | matt__
<ubotu> matt__: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> bah wrong factoid... but anyway...
<neptunepink> !turing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neptunepink> !turing test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turing test - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neptunepink> ah, well, you pass it anyways. :)
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: the relevant package/app seems to be ksmserver
<matt__> well you learn something new every day! lol
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Yeah, I think so too, of course I spent some time with google before comming here...
<MrDigimon> how many of u have friends that always tells u to change from linux to windows?
<matt__> yes, I do
<MrDigimon> its annoying isnt it?
<matt__> sorry, i miss-read the question, no, I tell people to change to linux
<MrDigimon> ok, i do the same thing but its hard to get them to do it
<matt__> what do you think is the main reason why it is difficult to convert?
<MilhousePunkRock> matt__: Games, followed by laziness
<MrDigimon> all of them allways think of the games in windows so they dont want to change(even if it doesnt exist virus on linux )
<MrDigimon> an they are allways scared of something they dont know anything of
<Jucato> "change" is the main reason
<matt__> i agree, games is a big one, also I dont think people understand what an operating system is
<matt__> so when they want to install a program, they dont understand why they cannot
<MrDigimon> but it exits some funny games on linux like Supertux (super mario)
<matt__> thanks for your help today guys, but im off now, ill be on later asking for more help! lol!
<MrDigimon> dont ask to much, we can get tired of u lol
<Lynoure> Strigi-daemon seems to crash every time I start indexing
<MrDigimon> is strigi-daemon like daemon tools for windows or is it something else?
<Lynoure> MrDigimon: it's a daemon for desktop search
<MrDigimon> ok
<Jucato> MrDigimon: a daemon is the term for "background service/process" in Linux
<Jucato> nothing to do with Daemon Tools
<MrDigimon> ok, i was just wondering when they nearly had the same name
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(computer_software)
<Jucato> well, daemons existed looong before Daemon Tools :)
<MrDigimon> thx for explaining, i havent used linux for so long yet
<MrDigimon> but i still havent got a clue to help u lol
<Jucato> not me though :)
<MrDigimon> but im sure u will get that working sooner or later
<Lynoure> MrDigimon: I gave up on it for now. I can pretty much remember where I keep my files for now. Heard it is going to be in KDE4, so maybe it will work then =)
<MrDigimon> hopefully it will
<Lynoure> Hmm, I started wondering if there is some setting for menu exit sensitivity...
<MrDigimon> maybe
<Lynoure> With long konqueror bookmark folder hierarchies I sometimes accidentally more the mouse subtly wrong, exiting the menu accidentally
<nimble> menu exit sensitivity?
<Lynoure> nimble: I just tried to explain what I meant. If it did not help, can you tell which part was left weird?
<Lynoure> s/weird/vague
<Lynoure> nimble: I don't know if such setting exist, so I also do not know what they'd call it.
<nimble> well my menu only exits when i click or move the cursor to a different submenu (and im moving the mouse more down than across)
<llutz> hi
<nimble> actually its as long as im not moving it too fast
<Lynoure> nimble: not when you accidentally move the mouse 1px outside the submenu into the root level menu?
<Lynoure> nimble: it's especially frustrating when the submenu you are in is 5th level or so :)
<MrDigimon> read u later dudes, we gonna have guests...
<nimble> ah, well its based on the speed youre moving the mouse
<nimble> if youre moving the mouse fast then it wont go
<MrDigimon> bye
<Lynoure> nimble: so it is especially hard for slow and clumsy people? Weird.
<nimble> you must have a lot of bookmarks if theres 5 levels
<iGraphite> hey
<Lynoure> But actually I cannot even do the speed that would stop me from going to the root level vertically. Horizontally there seems to be a limit
<Lynoure> nimble: about 2000, maybe
<nimble> maybe itd be faster and easier to use the bookmarks search
<dettoaltrimenti> in kdm theme manager, it says I need to be administrator to make changes, but there's no 'administrator' button
<Lynoure> nimble: unfortunately not fast or easy, as I often do not know the specific site name or even wether it is Finnish or English
<Lynoure> nimble: so, do you have speedlimit on the vertical leap?
<nimble> mine seems to be based purely on mouse, not whether its horizontal or vertical
<nimble> i can open a window and just wave the mouse around over the root menu and the submenu stays open
<Lynoure> nimble: you meant mouse speed?
<nimble> yeah
<Lynoure> nimble: Do you know if there is any way of adjusting the speedlimit?
<flaccid> jack be nimble, jack be quick, jack uses kde instead of a candlestick
<misolax> su tu slovaci???
<pag> !sl | misolax__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nimble> no sorry
<pag> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<se7en_> somebody uses a Satellite P205-S6287 toshiba notebook?
<misolax__> jj
<pag> no luck :-/
<nimble> i expect it wouldnt be too hard to change within the code
<Jucato> !cz | misolax__
<ubotu> misolax__: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Lynoure> Having like 0.5 second delay on exiting would be ideal for me.
<Lynoure> nimble: Maybe I'll try that some day :)
<Lynoure> Hah, found a workaround, arrow keys.
<misolax__> sory
<flaccid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<flaccid> anyone seen kubuntu specific beryl guides?
<nimble> its pretty much the same as ubuntu
<flaccid> it is the same
<flaccid> kubuntu users can get confused when there are gnome specific instructions
<flaccid> ok it is in the wiki
<flaccid> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BerylOnFeisty
<flaccid> Jucato: wonder if we can get a #kubuntu specific trigger for ubotu to advise that link
<_RadioHead> morning
<flaccid> evening
<_RadioHead> flaccid: :)
<_RadioHead> flaccid: why i can`t use internet when i use dhcp configuration on eth0 ?
<flaccid> i don't know
<flaccid> misconfiguration?
<flaccid> need more information
<flaccid> does /etc/resolv.conf have nameservers?
<EyeVisions> solved problem screensaver wound't start automatic. Do not uninstall laptop batterij even when your not on a laptop
<EyeVisions> works then oke here
<_RadioHead> flaccid: moment
<_RadioHead> yes resolv.conf have nameservers
<_RadioHead> do no why is that
<_RadioHead> if i give static ip then internet is working
<llutz> _RadioHead: but your dhcp-server works ok?
<flaccid> yes but when you use dhcp, are nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<EyeVisions> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_RadioHead> llutz: 100%
<_RadioHead> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> you might want to check that is is giving the right ip. ifconfig
<_RadioHead> more /etc/resolv.conf
<_RadioHead> nameservers IP
<_RadioHead> nameserver IP23
<flaccid> check the gateway in netstat -r
<cox37777> hey all
<EyeVisions> o/
<_RadioHead> flaccid: i think it is something with dhcp on ubuntu
<flaccid> check your given IP address, broadcast, nameservers and gateway first
<_RadioHead> flaccid: all work ok dude with other OS/PC
<flaccid> my dhcp doesn't even work on boot with my kubuntu feisty. quite ghey. and yeah ubuntu seems to have various dhcp issues in my experience too, usually becuase of networkmanager
<_RadioHead> i try slax , windows ...
<_RadioHead> suse,slackware ...
* flaccid nods
<flaccid> i use freebsd myself
<EyeVisions> don't use dhcp over here so i have no  problems
<_RadioHead> EyeVisions: when i give static ip it is ok everything
<_RadioHead> flaccid: :) i use freebsd before litle bit on 166Mhz :)
<EyeVisions> yep have no problems
<EyeVisions> on kubuntu feisty
<EyeVisions> some small things only
<EyeVisions> ls $KDEDIR/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<EyeVisions> excuus
<stamen> 
<stamen> hi
<stamen> my box can't mount automaticaly the CD-ROM
<stamen> what can I do
<stamen> I am with faisty
<stamen> fawn
<stamen> I have problem only with CD-ROM
<stamen> so what to do
<stamen> please help me
<EyeVisions> you have it mount it as root stamen
<stamen> why as root
<stamen> before when I insert the disk
<stamen> it has opened automativali
<EyeVisions> it was more for me if it then work
<stamen> when I was with dapper, but now it wont
<stamen> and I want to make as it was before
<zsz> is there a kubuntu livecd version that has kpat installed?
<_buz> zsz: you can use apt-get on the live cd
<crazyrobot> !kpat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_buz> its just that after a reboot, it wont be installed anymore, obviously
<zsz> sure I can but the one that's going to use it has never even touched linux
<MrDigimon> _buz: because it's installed in the ramdisk
<_buz> MrDigimon: yeah i know that ;9
<_buz> but this helped me several times
<_buz> because you can use obscure recovery tools that way quite easily
<zsz> so there isn't a livecd with kpat preinstalled...
<zsz> is there a way I can preinstall it?
<zsz> bu modifying the cd image
<zsz> by*
<zsz> yeah, I found a howto on building livecd, will try that. Thanks guys
<stamen> in the kernel which option responds to CD-ROM support
<kraut> moin
<MrDigimon> anyone alive in here?
<pag> MrDigimon, no :)
<zsz> MrDigimon, absolutely not
<MrDigimon> tought so, hey waitamin....
<S-Angeli> Why I have never been able to print from kubuntu any print picture over a network printer?  I am able to print test pages but not pictures. The printrer is always showing "Printing in Progress" but never prints. From other linux distro and from windows it prints fine and fast
<S-Angeli> Any advice please?
<MrDigimon> what are the model of the printer?
<S-Angeli> HP LaserJet 1320n
<MrDigimon> ok
<Blissex> S-Angeli: the KDE print subsystem prints pictures *very* slowly.
<S-Angeli> I see
<S-Angeli>  so it is not related to ubuntu but to kde?
<S-Angeli> what about other desktop manager like gnome or others?
<S-Angeli> are they the same?
<Blissex> S-Angeli: try to print from GQView or from Firefox, might make a difference.
<S-Angeli> I will try
<S-Angeli> thks then.
<Blissex> S-Angeli: I suspect that the KDE print subsystem generates extremely inefficient Postscript.
<stamen> so, somehow my cd-rom device is not recongnized in my system
<S-Angeli> does this happen on gnome too?
<stamen> but it works on windows, how can that happen, in my custom kernel support for ATAPI device is cheked
<stamen> where can be the mistake, can anybody tell me
<stamen> and in /dev for which will be the device there
<Blissex> stamen: depends on what you mean by not recognized, what do you expect to happen.
<stamen> Blissex: k3b does not see that I have CD-rom
<stamen> writer or reader
<stamen> Blissex: it says that there is no such device
<stamen> Blissex: and as I said, I have made a custom kernel, but the support for ATAPI device especialy CD-ROM is checked
<stamen> Blissex: and it should support it, but not :(
<marko> why i cant find the official ubuntu how-to ?
<Blissex> stamen: try 'head /proc/ide/hd*/model'
<stamen> Blissex: in fstab is written to be /dev/sdc
<stamen> Blissex: no I will try this
<Blissex> stamen: have you got a SATA CD/DVD drive?
<stamen> Blissex: head: cannot open `/proc/ide/hd*/model' for reading: No such file or directory
<Blissex> stamen: well then, that looks like your problem...
<stamen> Blissex: no, but in new kubuntu it wants the divice to be with "s" instead of "h"
<Blissex> stamen: unless your CD/DVD is SATA or external.
<stamen> Blissex: it is IDE
<stamen> Blissex: only ATA
<Blissex> stamen: OK, then you know all you need to fix the kernel config.
<stamen> Blissex: yes but I have checked for both for SATA and ATA ATAPI
<stamen> Blissex: and it should work but not
<stamen> :(
<Blissex> stamen: sure, you have an ATAPI layer but no ATA chipset drivers.
<stamen> Blissex: where are this drivers placed if you remember?
<stamen> to see, I think they are checked too
<stamen> Blissex: is there a specific name for this ATA chipset drivers
<Blissex> stamen: under block devices and IDE. However what the above command says is that no IDE/ATA devices have been recognized.
<premier_> hello, I just used a gparted liveCD to move my primary linux partition.  Everything seems to run just as it did before, but for some reason my konqueror bookmarks tab is broken.  Also, the KDE System Guard wont show the process table (something about a malformed XML file)
<stamen> Blissex: why should them be not reconized
<Blissex> stamen: beause you did not configure the relevant drivers. You need also to configure the IDE and CD drivers.
<stamen> Blissex: I have this under block devices ->ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
<stamen> Blissex: where is this option for IDE and CD drivers in this menu ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
<premier_> Also, (unrelated problem) sometimes when I plug in my ethernet cord (I'm on a laptop), knetworkmanager attempts to switch from wireless to ethernet, but it gets stuck in some loop and I can't get online.  killing and restarting knetworkmanager fixes this
<Blissex> stamen: it is a bit pointless to discuss this in detail... You jsut have to configure the right drivers until you see the name of the drive returned by that command.
<stamen> ok
<stamen> Blissex: 10x
<Blissex> premier_: try to 'fsck' again. You may have unpleasant surprises.
<Blissex> stamen: if you do 'head /proc/ide/*/model' you should see at least the names of the IDE chipsets you got.
<premier_> Blissex: I know I shouldn't do fsck while online... should I reboot a liveCD?
<Blissex> premier_: yes...
<stamen> Blissex: ok
<Blissex> premier_: just copying files around should not break anything.
<premier_> Blissex: specifically, I expanded my primary linux partition (ext3) for a very full 55GB to 73GB and shrunk a windows partition (NTFS).  The windows partition was before the linux partition
<Blissex> stamen: this is what I get here: http://pastebin.ca/484569 note the two "pci" chipset drivers.
<Blissex> premier_: that is always a bit of a dangerous operation. However just expanding and especially with 'ext3' should be quite safe. However you did not just expand.
<premier_> I didn't?
<stamen> Blissex: yes I saw it, but I must find the option in the kernel
<Blissex> premier_: because if you shrunk the NTFS partition and that was before the 'ext3' one that meant that the whole 'ext3' partition had to be shifted down.
<stamen> Blissex: to enable all this
<marko> why i can't find the official ubuntu how-to
<Blissex> premier_: straight expand happens only if one adds more space at the end of a partition.
<marko> is the server down
<marko> ?
<premier_> Blissex: oh, so shifting my partition was more than just copy pasta?  It had to make changes?
<stamen> Blissex: when the /proc directory have to made
<Blissex> premier_: well, that probably involved rewriting everything.
<stamen> Blissex: oo its made sorry
<Blissex> premier_: a very slow operation too. Adding space to the end of a partition instead is very quick.
<premier_> mmm.... well it did take an hour and a half to complete... alright I'll go run that fsck now
<luca> hi everyone
<premier_> yeah, that wasn't really possible
<tmske> Hi, someone who can help me with getting a plugable belkin wireless card working, I tried howto's for ndiswrapper, but I can't get it working
<Blissex> premier_: hour and a half is way too fast for shifting 55GB same disk to same disk. Unless the shift was done really very cleverly (which is error prone).
<Blissex> tmske: try #wireless and be prepared to be told that it is not supported...
<luca> I'd need help - yesterday I somhow broke "important" parts of kde and system - cannot use mouse scroll in kde anymore (ut in gnome it functions) and, most importantly, suspension is not called if I use the graphic manager, I have to activate it with hibernate-ram, from the command line
<marko> can somebody give me a link
<marko> from the official ubuntu how-to
<marko> ?
<tmske> Blissex: Ok I'll ask it there
<Blissex> marko: your questions dont make a lot of sense to me. There are dozens of HOWTOs. depends what you want to do.
<uga> anyone knows if there's a way to enable the dvb-t module for kaffeine using kubuntu packages?
<Fahuadai> marko: try starting here - https://help.ubuntu.com/
<uga> it's weird but they dont' seem to be enabled here
<marko> the official how to
<marko> i need the list of repos
<luca> anyone?
<marko> and i can't find it
<pag> !repositories | marko
<ubotu> marko: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pag> marko, that one?
<marko> no
<marko> the whole list
<roadfish> when I type "loadkeys dvorak" at a console window, I get "findkeymap: no such file or directory \n cannot open file dvorak" ... how do I fix this problem?
<pag> marko, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ <- here you can create sources.list for your own needs
<marko> i find the guide
<Jitenz> can anyone help me with pppoeconf
<marko> google
<marko> i dont know why
<marko> it isnt on the top page
<Jitenz> i actually was able to setup pppoeconf
<marko> when you write ubuntu help or ubuntu how to
<Jitenz> but i wanted to change the account so i ran it again and all messed up
<Jitenz> any1 plz help
<tmske> Blissex: there doesn't seem to be much activity there :-s
<Jitenz> hey guys, plz help me out.
<luca> please help me. I am on the verge of formatting the ubuntu partition if I cannot get rid of these problems
<pag> luca, did you mess around with sudo, or simply with your account?
<luca> well.
<luca> yesterday there was some updte for the hal packages.
<luca> and then, I did something which maybe was totally stupid but definitely should not have broken the system this much...
<luca> I have installed the kde4 libraries and packages and created a different session type
<luca> should not have touched the suspension and scroll though, I do not understand, frankly
<logixoul> Hi. I'm trying to use the Feisty LiveCD to fix my GRUB installation. I copied the /boot/grub dir from the installed partition into the LiveCD ramdisk root dir. Then sudo grub-install /dev/hda returns this error: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device. How do I fix this?
<pag> luca, did you follow the instructions in the kubuntu announcement?
<luca> yes I did
<roadfish> how do I generate keymaps for "loadkeys" in Ubuntu?
<sabayonuser> hello, this is premier
<sabayonuser> what is the command to check my disk?
<sabayonuser> fsck?
<logixoul> yes
<pag> luca, does the scroll work in kde4 session?
<logixoul> sabayonuser: (also, type /nick premier)
<luca> problem is, I firt wrote the four lines in the shell (Export etc.), but when I realized the mistake, I corrected it immediately
<luca> not sure, give me 5 minutes to check :)
<luca> pag yes it functions
<Jitenz> guys, i am really in trouble. help me
<luca> I am in the kde4 session now, it functions
<rkvirani> I have ubuntu, I just installed kde, how do I get the kubuntu theme?/
<luca> suspension though does not function even in gnome :(
<luca> rkvirani: have you installed the kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-artwork packages?
<rkvirani> kubuntu-desktop will reset all my settings even the boot splash
<rkvirani> I just want the kubuntu default theme
<luca> then kubuntu-artwork I guess
<pag> luca, hmm.. you could try to export those libraries to their right (=kde3) places
<rkvirani> kubuntu-artwork - There is no such.
<luca> pag which one should they be?
<Jitenz> which files get affected on setting pppoeconf.
<pag> luca, heh :) *very* good question... I'll try to find them, but I can't promise anything
<luca> rkvirani: ur right, dunno then :(
<luca> pag ok thanks...
<rkvirani> oh, I think its kde-style-polyester
<luca> in any case, just to see if the problem is simple
<luca> after I exported the libraries as per the article, to correct I gave the following commands:
<luca> export KDEHOME=~/.kde
<pag> the first should be: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde3/lib
<rkvirani> whats the best irc client for KDE?
<fdoving> rkvirani: konversation is nice.
<luca> pag there it is!
<pag> rkvirani, imho it's konversation :)
<luca> I just did the export to /usr/lib
* rkvirani installs konversation
<luca> same by me :)
<rkvirani> are there "desktop effects" for KDE?
<luca> pag ok, then the other two repairing commands were
<Jitenz> rkvirani: try beryl
<logixoul> rkvirani: yes, but compared to beryl's, they suck.
<luca> export KDEDIR=/usr/kde3
<pag> luca, looks like they're all the same lines, just kde3 instead kde4  (except home, it's simply ~/.kde)
<luca> ok, then, rebooting
<luca> but I fear this is not what causes the suspension problem...in any case, trying! :)
<rkvirani> there we go
<rkvirani> the kubuntu artwork is so much nicer
<rkvirani> when I had kubuntu running two of my friends (one of them has been in IT for over 15 years) thought it was vista :D
<phoenixbyrd> I've seen nothing but bad reviews for vista
<logixoul> you hang in /. too much ;)
<premier> hello
<rkvirani> mee to but its interesting
<logixoul> many mainstream sites recommended vista
<logixoul> Hey, I'm in the Feisty LiveCD, fixing my GRUB installation. I sudo chrooted into /media/hda2/boot/grub (hda2 is the installed partition). Then grub-install hd0 returns this error: /dev/hda4: Not found or not a block device. However, /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't mention hda4. How do I fix this?
<phoenixbyrd> yea, they made it look pretty, but idk if I'd touch it
<rkvirani> logixoul: thats cause many mainstream sites probably got paid to
<premier> how long should a disk check take on a 73GB hard drive?
<rkvirani> premier: depends what filesystem
<phoenixbyrd> logixoul, last grub error I had I reinstalled ... fixed the problem right away lol
<logixoul> rkvirani: dunno, I haven't tried Vista yet.
<premier> .qy3
<premier> ext3
<logixoul> phoenixbyrd: yeah, uh, I'd like to skip that if possible :)
<luca> pag ok thumbs up for scrolling
<rkvirani> I have, I ran it on my box for a while, its WindowsXP with eye-candy.  The problem is its extremely bloated, if you dont have 1gb ram it swaps just to open notepad, they say you should have 4gb ram... haha
<phoenixbyrd> o.0
<rkvirani> konversation is nice :D
<premier> mepis os has a gui fsck utility and I don't think its working correctly... can I abort it safely?  it has a little console window but the console window isn't giving me any messages
<luca> but suspension does not function
<premier> or a progress bar
<premier> rkvirani, and thats why we need 64 bit computers... so we can have 16 GB or ram for vista+1
* rkvirani wants to know where he downloaded those cool liberation fonts from redhat :D
<rkvirani> Whats the theoretical limit for a 386, was it 8GB??
<premier> 4GB
<premier> but only a portion of that is usuable
<rkvirani> premier: no thanks, I think I will stick with linux :D
<premier> and 64 bit is still 386, its just expand
<premier> Actually, I kinda want 64 bits... with open source software, its easy to transition
<premier> although, I'm told I'm going to want 32 bits anyway
<rkvirani> premier: true enough
<nimble> not that easy
<pag> rkvirani, iirc thos fonts can be obtained from https://www.redhat.com/promo/fonts/
<nimble> flash doesnt have a native 64 bit version
<rkvirani> I have a friend with a 64-bit dualcore AMD, he is running the 32bit version of windows...
<rkvirani> pag: thanks
<roguejedix> Can anyone tell me why my mouse cursor changes to an X when I hover over the kicker or its menus?
<nimble> you have to compile wine yourself as well (at least when i tried which was only a month or 2 back)
<luca> roguejedix: that's strange
<luca> nimble: what?!?
<luca> just open adept_manager and install wine
<luca> it's perfectly up to date....
<nimble> there is/was no 64 bit wine package
<roguejedix> luca: Yeah, I had to do a xserver-xorg reconfigure after the Edgy -> Feisty upgrade
<luca> nimble: oh ok sorry :)
<luca> roguejedix: can't help you then, I am using a "clean" fesity isntall
<luca> uhm dum de dum let's remove the system and reinstall it...
<roguejedix> Damn
<logixoul> Guys, I'm in the Feisty LiveCD, fixing my bootloader. I sudo chrooted into /media/hda2/ (the installed partition). Then grub-install hd0 returns this error: /dev/hda4: Not found or not a block device. However, /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't mention 	hda4	 or 	hd0,3	. What should I do?
<Fahuadai> roguejedix :  you using a custom mouse icons theme?
<premier> I'm getting an amd 64 this summer, and I'm going to install kubuntu, vista and debian... do you guys think I should take advantage of the 64 bit processor, or just stick to 32 bit OSes?
<rkvirani> logixoul:  edit menu.lst and add the lines or modify the ones you require
<logixoul> rkvirani: I re
<logixoul> oops
<logixoul> rkvirani: I read through menu.lst and it seems all right
<logixoul> rkvirani: want me to paste it?
<rkvirani> logixoul: nope
<logixoul> rkvirani: ok. any idea what could've gone wrong?
<rkvirani> logixoul:  I will refer you to the gentoo grub instructions
<logixoul> ok, thanks
<roguejedix> Fahuadai: Not that I know of
<rkvirani> logixoul: well first of all I do things manually, it gets stuff done.  And you will actually understand what you are doing and why you are doing it :D
<premier> luca: are you running 64 bit?
<logixoul> yeah, I'm trying to do that
<Fahuadai> was thinking there theme might be missing an icon or two... but if you're using default then i'm not sure.
<Fahuadai> there = the^
<roguejedix> Maybe something went wrong when I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rkvirani> logixoul: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2 refer to code listing 8
<roguejedix> Although it did the trick for the kinit error it was giving me
<logixoul> rkvirani: cool, no errors this time! thanks! rebooting...
* logixoul prays to dear god
<franky> hi! is there anyone who know the repository which contents "winwrap"?
<Fahuadai> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<logixoul> rkvirani: dude... awesome. thanks a million!
<rkvirani> logixoul:  no problem
<rkvirani> sometimes apt doenst work, its very rare and it is the best package management solution out there but manual always does the trick :D plus you learn more :D
<franky> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<HymnToLife> rkvirani, no, it's not
<rkvirani> HymnToLife: ?
<minty> HEYY
<HymnToLife> it "doesn't work" way too often to be considered "the best"
<minty> 1 of my moniyor wont wokjr can any1 help me
<roguejedix> Okay, where'd my hide button for the kicker go?
<Fahuadai> !software sources
<Fahuadai> ack. bot not clever enough :(
<Fahuadai> anyone tell me or direct me to, how i can add 'bleeding edge' software repositories to my software sources in 7.04 ?
<minty> where is "system x server?
<logixoul> how do I find out the UUID of a partition?
<Bene> hey everyone =) I have a little question: How do I save all the usersettings and systemsettings and other things on an USB-Stick based Live!-System ?
<Bene> Fahuadai , there is a file called sources.list I think. So you gotta open this file and write the sources you want to connect to for updating, installing things
<Fahuadai> bene thanks, but i was wanting to know the actualy location of the sources. (ie. http://kubuntu/bleeding... etc)
<Fahuadai> i know where to add the repository, i wanting to know where it's location is.
<stoneythegoomba> dnloaded feisty desktop-i386 and alternate isos and verified checksums were good through iso burn. When booting with the CD got a invalid compressed format err=2. Thought it might be the MBR so wiped it and partition table with dd command. Booted without silent option and got spurious ack error with atkbd.c So I stripped to Video Card, CD/DVD, HDDs, and Keyboard. Now just get CRC error when trying to boot
<stoneythegoomba> does anyone have options to pass to kernel to try and get around these errors
<rkvirani> What is this "on screen display in konversation"?
<rkvirani> Im going to sleep
<rkvirani> I am tired :D
<rkvirani> night night
<stoneythegoomba> hello ??? Do I have voice here?
<EyeVisions> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<franky> hi! how can i remove a repository of adept using Konsole?
<Fahuadai> franky: try: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<franky> ok
<Fahuadai> that should open the list for you to edit
<pag> franky, do it with sudo ;)
<stoneythegoomba> hello can anyone help with install disk problems?
<franky> sudo???
<franky> how??
<Fahuadai> yes sorry, put sudo in front of the command i said
<Fahuadai> so:
<franky> ah ok
<Fahuadai> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fahuadai> sudo  == super user do.  for when you need root access
<markie> what is the KDE program for GDesklets ?
<franky> the problem is this: I've added a repository which doesn't work, when i closed the window to add repositories, adp told me that is impossible open atp database
<ahmadrovick> I am new user here
<franky> an suggests me to use apt-setup or apt-get up... (none of the two works)
<pag> markie, while not exacly the same, superkaramba works just fine
<markie> that is the one.... but it is not on the installable program list is it ?
<pag> !info superkaramba | markie
<ubotu> markie: superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 533 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<minty> how do i mount my windows hardrive
<ahmadrovick> can ay body tell me the software for internetcafe
<_4strO> franky: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ahmadrovick> where i sould to download it
<markie> pag: ah, i need to update the source list
<pag> markie, so you have to have universe enabled to install superkaramba
<pag> !universe | markie
<ubotu> markie: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stoneythegoomba> hello
<_4strO> yop
<franky> _4strO i've done it but the source i've added doesn't appear
<seishinbyou> hello
<_Pe-Te_> Any idea how i can free up the space from files i sent to trashbin when my hd was full, they never showed up there, so cant fully delete them. the icons did vanish from desktop thou.
<stoneythegoomba> can anyone help with install cd errors?
<_4strO> franky: did you look all the lines, particulary the first ?
<ahmadrovick> hello can anybody tellme where is it
<_4strO> ahmadrovick: dont understand your question ...
<seishinbyou> I don't really have a problem; I just am writing to let people know I converted an office full of win98 boxes to various flavours of X/K/Ubuntu and everything is wonderful
<pag> seishinbyou, nice :)
<_4strO> ahmadrovick: THE software for internet cafe, which one ?
<ahmadrovick> i want to build an internet cafe ussing kubuntu
<ahmadrovick> is there any apilcation for manageing the internet cafe for my network
<_4strO> ahmadrovick: did you googlize a little ?
<Fahuadai> seishinbyou: great to hear!
<seishinbyou> odd place; they are afraid of any Windows after 98, but were all gung-ho for Linux when they saw it was all pretty-like and actually did stuff
<ahmadrovick> or can i instal software for windows in my linux
<seishinbyou> there is wine and vmware
<franky> _4strO i used apt-get update and Konsole says"'http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xapps/xwinwrap/http://webcvs.freedeskt         op.org/xapps/xwinwrap/deb' it's not recognized at line 46 in souce list          /etc/apt/sources.list
<seishinbyou> or kqemu
<markie> pag:  thanks
<minty> how do i mount  my windows partition
<Fahuadai> franky: try removing that line
<franky> how???
<seishinbyou> Is it NTFS?
<_4strO> franky: then look in your sourcelists at line 45, 46 :p
<minty> yas i believe so
<ahmadrovick> yes iam searcing with google, but i cant find one
<_4strO> franky: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<seishinbyou> you might need to get the ntfstools first
<minty> ??
<Fahuadai> you have a terminal open at sudo nano /etd/apt/sources.list ?
<seishinbyou> I'm a bit fuzzy on that; it is googleable, though
<markie> which program can i better use for using 3d desktop ?
<minty> klkl
<minty> beryl
<Fahuadai> etc/apt/source.list^
<Fahuadai> use the arrow keys to move down to line 45/46  and delete the repository http://webcvs.....
<franky> thank you very much, i've solved the problem by removing the line
<seishinbyou> Has anyone had a Thinkpad run Kubuntu for more than an hour and a half on battery?  It seems a bit short
<stoneythegoomba> minty -- there is a how to at tldp.org that covers samba and mounting windows partitions
<mcscruff> lo all
<mcscruff> ?? kde 4
<mcscruff> anyone know what the kde 4 alpha packages are called?
<pag> mcscruff, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php <- here are the instructions
<mcscruff> ty! :)
<ehamberg> Are the packages uploaded? I get this: "Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1/./Packages.gz  404 Not Found" when updating.
<Fahuadai> franky: gald to help.
<mcscruff> ehamberg, same problem here
<pag> ehamberg, iirc you should replace ./ with feisty main
<mcscruff> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<pag> mcscruff, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.5.php here are the instructions on how to add the key :)
<ehamberg> pag: Thanks! :)
<stoneythegoomba> looking for kernel options to pass at install to get around kernel panick error
<mcscruff> is kde 4 nice
<Skrot-> kde 4 is alpha, aka not usale and no, not nice
<pag> mcscruff, it's just first alpha.. I'm not even sure if it works ;)
<logixoul> mcscruff: wait until oct 23
<mcscruff> logixoul, naa, i wanna test the widgets bit
<logixoul> ok then; the Oxygen widgetstyle is already pretty mature
<logixoul> not sure if it's built by default tho
<logixoul> there's videos of it btw.
<mcscruff> isnt it ment to support osx widgets too?
<logixoul> aah.
<logixoul> you mean widgets as in superkaramba widgets.
<mcscruff> :)
<logixoul> no, the rumors of Dashboard compatibility have been highly exagerrated.
<mcscruff> i want to test eye candy for when windows lover use my lappy
<mcscruff> for my personal use i use xfce
<logixoul> currently KDE 3 Superkaramba widgets mostly work in the KDE4 version, too. Also, you can now write them in Ruby, too. That's all for now.
<mcscruff> i do have 1 thing i dont like about kde tho
<mcscruff> the amount of crap apps that come with the defualt install
<s330d3r> is it possible to mount a ntfs usb drive with linux?  I have looked in google, and I can figure out how to edit fstab and/or manually do it, but when I try to do it, there is nothing in the folder.
<mcscruff> yes
<mcscruff> i thought it did it auto
<s330d3r> hmmm... I am using 7.04 and it trys the auto, but nothing comes up on my desktop.
<mcscruff> brb, need to try kde
<s330d3r> k
<deichgraf> moin
<crazy_bus> I've got a computer hooked up to a wireless router.  Is there anyway I can use this to transfer files to another computer which has a wireless card?
<seishinbyou> yes
<seishinbyou> run sshd and use sftp/scp to transfer your files
<seishinbyou> I have a winxp box at home and I use winscp to send files to my xubuntu laptop over wireless as long as the files aren't too large
<jujimufu> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rkvirani> hrm...
<rkvirani> ooh Im still logged in :D
<rkvirani> Anyone know of a gui way to partition and format a disk?
<fdoving> rkvirani: gparted is nice.
<rkvirani> fdoving: cool I will check it out
<ubunturos> rkvirani: or QParted that comes with Kubuntu 6.06
<rkvirani> Qparted eh
<rkvirani> where is it in the menu :D
<rkvirani> (btw the KDE menus are friggin bloated)
<fdoving> rkvirani, ubunturos: i'd recommend gparted, qparted isn't as up2date as gparted.
<rkvirani> gparted it is
<rkvirani> .. show me how to do the gui way :D
<ubunturos> fdoving: oh, ok
<ubunturos> rkvirani: you should find how-to's on that on the internet,
<rkvirani> :D
<fdoving> rkvirani: open Adept Manager, then search for and install 'gparted'
<ubunturos> rkvirani: or http://www.howtoforge.com
<ubunturos> should help
<fdoving> rkvirani: after doing that you'll find it in the menus.
<s330d3r> anyone have any idea why my usb drive (ntfs) is not being assigned a folder in 7.04?
<ubunturos> s330d3r: may be it isn't mounted with appropriate params
<rkvirani> Im looking for adept
<rkvirani> s330d3r: check dmesg
<s330d3r> it sees it and asks what I want to do, but it never opens in a window.
<ubunturos> s330d3r:  :-?
<fdoving> s330d3r: did you do antyhing apart from plugging it in?
<rkvirani> lol I dont have adept :D
<fdoving> rkvirani: what distro are you on?
<rkvirani> ubuntu D
<s330d3r> fdoving: nope
<rkvirani> so does the ubuntu team focus more on ubuntu or kubuntu
<rkvirani> I read something about shuttleworth running kubuntu all the time
<arriesp> hi
<_4strO> yop
<fdoving> s330d3r: you need to run the ntfsconfig utility to make an fstab entry for it. pmount doesn't support ntfs-3g directly.
<s330d3r> dmesg tells me that it is sdb and is generic sg2 type 0 (120034 MB)
<fdoving> s330d3r: you're on 7.04 right?
<s330d3r> yes
<fdoving> s330d3r: kmenu -> run command 'kdesu ntfs-config'
<fdoving> s330d3r: if it doesn't start, you probably don't have ntfs-config installed, then open adept and install it. packagename is 'ntfs-config'
<rkvirani> ewww ntfs
* rkvirani hisses
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-d Steinar]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jujimufu> are the beryl debs in one of the official/standard sources.list repos, or do I have to add new ones?
<flaccid> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BerylOnFeisty
<crazy_bus> is there anyway to use remote places in kde or another program to automaticaly transfer files via the wireless router?
<ubunturos> crazy_bus: if you are connected, use scp
<flaccid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<flaccid> ?
<flaccid> smb:// in konq?
<ubunturos> flaccid: yes, it can be
<s330d3r> fdoving... that didn't seem to do anything
<flaccid> i was talking to crazy_bus
<fdoving> s330d3r: did you answer a bunch of questions?
<fdoving> s330d3r: do you have ntfs-config package installed?
<crazy_bus> smb:// just takes me to '/'
<flaccid> try smb:/
<s330d3r> fdoving:  I installed ntfs-config and then ran it, it popped up a window asking if I wanted to enable write support on external drives and I checkt that off...
<fdoving> s330d3r: so you don't want to write?
<crazy_bus> Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall.
<flaccid> you need to configure smb
<s330d3r> fdoving: it was deselected, I selected it, yes I want to write
<fdoving> s330d3r: try to run it again. it should ask more questions.
<crazy_bus> how do I configure smb?
<flaccid> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<crazy_bus> I should mention that I'
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to share between two kubuntu's.  And not windows
<blady> can anybody help me? how to extend man database? I mean, that I don't have for example definition of man bind etc.
<flaccid> put them on the same workgroup
<flaccid> !bind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !bind9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<s330d3r> fdoving: this is what the about page says on ntfs-config:  Enable/disable NTFS write support with one click.
<s330d3r> fdoving: and that is all it is asking me
<flaccid> blady: what do you want to do
<fdoving> s330d3r: it should be more, hang on, i'll try to figure it out.
<jink_> hi
<flaccid> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BerylOnFeisty
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> blady: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<blady> flaccid: i want my man, to show bind documentation after i type in terminal "man bind"
<jink_> anybody know how to install opera
<jink_> HOW SHOULD I INSTALL OPERA
<flaccid> its man named
<jink_> I HAVE ALREADY DONWLOADED FILE
<fdoving> !opera | jink_
<ubotu> jink_: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<flaccid> jink_: don't shout
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jink_> ok
<jink_> sorry
<jink_> pal
<jink_> but im trying to do dat for many hours now and its not happening
<LjL> jink_: well, explain the problem
<jink_> i have downloaded the file from opera site
<root> caoss
<LjL> jink_: which filename is that?
<jink_> and its :  opera-9.20-20070409.6-shared-qt.i386-en.tar.gz
<jink_> so i dont know how to install this
<flaccid> jink_: follow the link from ubotu
<LjL> jink_, you got the wrong file.
<flaccid> jink_: use the package instead
<LjL> get the Ubuntu package.
<flaccid> follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<jink_> flaccid: should i donwload from there and then wats the method to install it
<LjL>  Locate the .deb package and double click on it to start the Gdebi .deb installer. 
<LjL> but since we don't have gdebi in Kubuntu (unless you've got GNOME too), use dpkg
<LjL>  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  from the command line
<fdoving> or, rightclick -> kubuntu menu -> install.
<LjL> i suppose
<flaccid> jink_: read the link
<blady> flaccid: what package are related with man? "bind" was just the example, I won't have permament connection to net, so I need full man on hdd
<jink_> ok
<flaccid> blady: a full man for what?
<jink_> thank
<jink_> willl try out
<LjL> blady: manpages usually get installed by the relevant package.
<jink_> as soon as the download finishes
<LjL> the one big exception is manpages-dev
<jink_> hey buddy one more problem
<Graham> Morning, does anybody know how to change the aspect ratio in Kaffine?
<jink_> i have downloaded a theme frm look-kde and i donw have any idea how to install it i tried from kcontrol but not happening
<blady> flaccid: generaly man, my problem is that: i wrote in terminal "man bind" "man opendir" and man response was that it doesn't know these function
<flaccid> blady: thats because those man pages dont exist
<blady> flaccid: i need it for support in writing in C
<LjL> blady, i just told you, manpages-dev
<jink_> graham: start kaffeine
<LjL> flaccid: (they do)
<Graham> jink_: You're saying it should happen automaticly?
<jink_> and over ther select player in video select aspect ratio
<flaccid> well not man bind anyway
<LjL> flaccid: yes it exists
<flaccid> what package
<LjL> it doesn't if you don't have manpages-dev installed (third time)
<logixoul> how do I enable vesa in grub?
<jink_> else when ur video is playing on press f5 f6 f7 f8
<flaccid> it doesnt come up for me
<LjL> !info manpages-dev
<ubotu> manpages-dev: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.39-1 (feisty), package size 1185 kB, installed size 2916 kB
<jink_> and see the chang
<LjL> flaccid: then you don't have manpages-dev installed (4th)
<flaccid> i did
<flaccid> shut the fuck up
<Graham> jink_: I see what you did there, thanks.
<flaccid> 1st time..
<blady> flaccid: when u type "man bind" u get right response, i need acces to such man off-line, i guess LjL solved my problem :) thx
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jink_> welcome
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<flaccid> what the fuck
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@hardtrance.biz]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Graham> jink_: If it's on auto... shouldn't it automaticly change to the right one?
<Graham> Because it wasn't being 16:9, and I recorded my video in 16:9
<jink_> it will select the default aspect ratio
<Fahuadai> jink_ in kcontol under the appearance, go to theme manager and import your theme
<jink_> fahualdai i tried but its not importing
<jink_> its a theme called aqua lookalike mac os x
<LjL> blady: also
<Graham> jink_: Either than or JVC fucked me in the ass... Iuno
<jink_> fahuadai: should i tell in wat format is it
<Fahuadai> what's the file type of the theme? .kthc ?
<erz-> Is kwin baghira unstabe on mutiverse ?
<jink_> hey graham: u can also try out vlc
<Graham> vlc?
<jink_> vlc player
<Fahuadai> !vlc
<erz-> !baghira
<jink_> download it from add/remove
<LjL> blady: if you know which man section the page you want is in (for instance, "bind" is in section 2 because it's a unix call), you can know the path: /usr/share/man/man2/bind.2.gz   in this case
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baghira - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nimble> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jink_> graham u ther?
<LjL> blady: if you know the path, you can use apt-file to search for it. "apt-file search bind.2.gz" should suffice
<LjL> !apt-file > blady    (blady, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Graham> jink_: Yes.
<Graham> Gimme a moment
<jink_> check out vlc its the ultimate plater
<LjL> blady: that goes for anything that you don't know the package for
<logixoul> How do I enable VESA in GRUB?
<s330d3r> fdoving: any luck?
<jink_> guys stellerium aint working properly
<Graham> jink_: What's so good about it?
<fdoving> s330d3r: it should auto-detect devices. was your disk connected when you ran this?
<nimble> plays most stuff without installing codecs
<Graham> nimble: You mean it comes with codecs?
<jink_> well check out for urself u have a wide varity of aspect ratio
<Graham> Because typing sudo apt-get install codec_package is such a hassle!
<Graham> I'll pass, I'm rather fond of Kaffeine
<jink_> anybody knws why stelleruim aint workin at my end
<blady> LjL: i've already downloaded and installed manpages-dev, that was wat i meant :D
<LjL> blady: sure, was just telling you how you could have found out the right package yourself
<LjL> blady: might come useful in the future
<blady> thx for help, i am about to love kubuntu and this place :D
<s330d3r> fdoving: yes it was
<fdoving> s330d3r: then i don't know, i remember i had some problems making it appear myself, you could try to ask in #ubuntu
<_4strO> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PhinnFort> i'm having some trouble with getting the latest kde4 packages
<PhinnFort> i've added "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1/ ./" to my sources list
<PhinnFort> but i get the following:
<PhinnFort> Err http://kubuntu.org ./ Packages
<PhinnFort>   404 Not Found
<PhinnFort> when apt-get updating
<pag> PhinnFort, replace ./ with feisty main
<PhinnFort> ok
<PhinnFort> thanks
<PhinnFort> worked like a charm;)'
<PhinnFort> someone should update this: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<BluesKaj> is kde4 kubuntu-version dependent ?
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: i think it's only available for feisty
<BluesKaj> makes an unstable OS even moreso :)
<miene> Hello @ all, can somebody please help me with my corrupted OSS-sound?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> miene: why do you use OSS?
<PhinnFort> if there are alsa-drivers available for your card, you should use alsa instead
<miene> I use OSS for some wine-programs because ALSA wasnt working (wine problem). A wine-geek found out, that my lack of sound in wine using OSS instead doesnt work because my OSS-server actually doesnt... i tried amarok using OSS, no sound
<minty> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unaable)
<minty> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another ess using it?
<minty> wot does that mean
<PhinnFort> minty: try closing all other package programs
<minty> got ya
<minty> thnx
<PhinnFort> miene: i think you maybe need to load an OSS emulation module
<miene> how do i do that PhinnFort?
<PhinnFort> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miene> :-)
<miene> okay
<miene> thx
<PhinnFort> miene: i'm not really sure, but try loading "sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss"
<PhinnFort> and "sudo modprobe snd-mixer-oss"
<miene> okay i try now
<PhinnFort> and "sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss"
<BluesKaj> don't understand why ppl use wine ..whynot just keep the windows partitrion ?
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: because then you need a windows cd-key?
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: I use wine to play Fallout 2
<BluesKaj> hehe
<PhinnFort> ;)
<miene> PhinnFort: - i did ur commands - though still no sound
<BluesKaj> there's lotsa those keys available PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: and I really don't care to use several gigabytes and time just to play it
<Dr_willis> heh :) vmware+windows95  there we go!
<BluesKaj> I guess ppl need their games ..
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: works perfectly in wine, so no reason to do more work
<PhinnFort> !find oss
<ubotu> Found: libsdl1.2debian-oss, alsa-oss, alsaplayer-oss, amiga-fdisk-cross, apt-cross (and 48 others)
<PhinnFort> !info alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12-1 (feisty), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<PhinnFort> miene: did you catch that?
<PhinnFort> miene: try sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
<miene> should i install those packages all?
<PhinnFort> only alsa-oss
<miene> i think i already have thaat... hang on..
<miene> yes already installed
<PhinnFort> and probably try "sudo rmmod snd-seq-oss" "sudo rmmod snd-mixer-oss" and "sudo rmmod snd-pcm-oss"
<PhinnFort> miene: can you paste the output of "modprobe -l | grep oss" in #flood
<PhinnFort> ?
<miene> Oh first this:
<miene> sudo rmmod snd-mixer-oss
<miene> ERROR: Module snd_mixer_oss is in use by snd_pcm_oss
<PhinnFort> oh, you must take them in the right order
<PhinnFort> do "sudo rmmod snd-pcm-oss" first
<miene> than i get this: ERROR: Module snd_pcm_oss does not exist in /proc/modules
<miene> ..ok i must have removed it earlyer with that command.. clear
<PhinnFort> miene: just ignore it then
<PhinnFort> miene: but can you paste that stuff into #flood
<PhinnFort> ?
<vendetta> Hello
<PhinnFort> hi
<PhinnFort> !hi | vendetta
<ubotu> vendetta: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<denechtew> Hello
<PhinnFort> !hi | denechtew
<ubotu> denechtew: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
* denechtew loves ubotu
<vendetta> I've got a problem with the installation of Kubuntu 7.04
<PhinnFort> vendetta: what kind of problem?
<denechtew> a boot problem
<vendetta> no
<denechtew> :p
<miene> ok PhinnFort, u wanted the output from modprobe -l | grep oss right? - buts a lot can i post it here?
<PhinnFort> miene: go to the #flood channel and post it there
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | miene
<ubotu> miene: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Vincent_k> why cant I print pdf files from acroread
<vendetta> I made a new partion with partion magic, from 10 Gb, but when I want to install Kubuntu I don't know how to select that partition to install Kubuntu on
<denechtew> I should think place the fileso n the disc
<denechtew> and set in bios to boot fromthat disc
<_4strO> vendetta: just remove you partition an let kubuntu do this for you
<esben> Vincent_k: It is easier from kpdf, by it should work from acroread  too. Use "kprinter" as the printer, that usually does the trick
<Vincent_k> I.ll try
<miene> I have posted it PhinnFort
<BluesKaj> vendetta, click on the partiton and choose edit , it has to be formatted to ext2 or ext3
<PhinnFort> miene: thank you
<Vincent_k> well actually its aspx files that gives me headake
<vendetta> ok, and is that the only thing I have to do?
<miene> :-D
<BluesKaj> partiton magic should be banned , it's unstable and dangerous
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  and overpriced
<Vincent_k> I'm trying to print shipment documents from dhl's site
<Dr_willis> then again - that just described most pc's and  things that exisyt in the world
<BluesKaj> right Dr_willis
<BluesKaj> vendetta, are you using the kubuntu cd ?
<vendetta> I downloaded the image and burned it on a cd
<PhinnFort> miene: try to run the wine command prefixed with "aoss"
<PhinnFort> miene: like "aoss wine filename.exe"
<miene> ok i do now PhinnFort, thx
<BluesKaj> ok vendetta, then use the 'manual partition' option
<vendetta> ok
<KrAmMeR> how do i get my window manager to take focus when I click on any part of a certain window, and not the top toolbar?
<vendetta> maybe It's handy to know I wanne dual boot with xp
<KrAmMeR> or just the top toolbar
<miene> still no sound PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> KrAmMeR: try alt+f2, "kcontrol" hit enter and search for "window behaviour"
<PhinnFort> miene: have you set wine to use oss?
<PhinnFort> miene: try "aoss wineconfig"
<BluesKaj> that's what i figured vendetta , using the manual option gives you a way to save your windows partition
<miene> oh i see a change in my winecfg, PhinnFort, after running that command... i check OSS again and try that command again..
<KrAmMeR> hmmm
<PhinnFort> KrAmMeR: if what you're looking for isn't there, try in #kde
<KrAmMeR> PhinnFort: ok thanks
<PhinnFort> np
<miene> PhinnFort: still nothing :-/
<PhinnFort> KrAmMeR: most (if not all) kde devs hang out there
<PhinnFort> miene: i suspect there's a problem with your wine
<miene> omg lol
<miene> damn
<miene> yes maybe i should reinstall or something
<PhinnFort> ;)
<miene> thx a lot PhinnFort for ur help :-)
<PhinnFort> miene: no need to, just try to rename the ".wine" folder in your home
<PhinnFort> miene: then try to run it again
<miene> ok i'll try that
<PhinnFort> call it just "wine" without the dot, for example
<erz-> i try to customize my deskbar ... and i dont find what i'm looking for ... how can i customize it ?
<PhinnFort> erz-: right click on it and configure
<erz-> i'm using beryl =x
<PhinnFort> erz-: and...?
<erz-> PhinnFort: it doestn matter so :D
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Bullines> Hi!  I just installed Kubuntu (Feisty) and it looks great.  I was wondering how I could increase my display resolution beyond 1024x768.
<miene> PhinnFort: Games runs, but still no sound :-(
<stdin> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<manicman> hi
<seishinbyou> good evening
<PhinnFort> Bullines: if you feel daring, you could just move the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and then it should configure itself for optimal resolution
<vendetta> can somebody help me with my problem plz?
<manicman> i just startet kubuntu from live cd and miss the icon "install kubuntu" on my desktop. is there any way to install kubuntu another way?
<dac_> uboto,how do I change my nick?
<stdin> dac_: /nick NewNick
<erz-> PhinnFort: works fine, dunno why i dont find it before ... i was looking about themes, kwin, emerald, beryl, vrunner, eveything is getting me crazy ... =))))
<PhinnFort> erz-: :P
<dac_> ok ty
<PhinnFort> np
<Bullines> I have an nVIDIA card and 'sudo nvidia-settings' seems to have done the trick.  Thanks :)
<erz-> PhinnFort: How can i be sure hardware accel is on with my ati card ( it seems glexgears is not a benchmark :pppp )
<vendetta>  I made a new partion with partion magic, from 10 Gb, but when I want to install Kubuntu I don't know how to select that partition to install Kubuntu on
<vendetta> I always gave an error
<miene> PhinnFort: when my oss is completely not working, then i think it wont in  wine too. How can i  get it to work in general?
<PhinnFort> erz-: glxinfo
<PhinnFort> miene: i would avoid oss at all cost, but that's just me
<PhinnFort> miene: you shouldn't have to use it
<miene> yes ur surly right. i was just wondering why it suddently didnt work anymore. - Thx for ur help, I'll wait for the next wine release for the ALSA fix i guess :-)
<erz-> direct rendering: Yes sounds good : D
<PhinnFort> erz-: ;)
<PhinnFort> erz-: what kind of video card do you have?
<PhinnFort> miene: what game is it that you're having trouble with?
<miene> Guild wars
<erz-> R350 M10 Mobility
<PhinnFort> erz-: are you using the proprietary ATi driver or the one that comes with kubuntu?
<erz-> i thinks its free which comes with kubuntu
<PhinnFort> erz-: then you're good;)
<lontra> why is the kubuntu logo on everything?  my kmenu sidebar, my systems icon, konqueoror's background, amarok ... it's a bit of an overkill
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> lontra: it's a clever marketing trick
<erz-> ^^
<miene> lol
<lontra> PhinnFort: you don't find it annoying?
<seishinbyou> Fortunately it can all be changed
<PhinnFort> lontra: no
<lontra> seishinbyou: yes fortunately
<PhinnFort> lontra: but I don't have it all over, since my /home is from a gentoo install, with some different than standard-kubuntu settings
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> miene: what happens if you try to use alsa?
<lontra> ubuntu isn't like this is it?
<seishinbyou> Ubuntu is brown
<seishinbyou> all brown
<seishinbyou> But not poo brown like the Zune
<lontra> i mean with the branding everywhere
<PhinnFort> lontra: well, have you tried Windows recently?
<PhinnFort> i dare you to count the times you see "microsoft" during a normal day
<lontra> PhinnFort: i don't want to run windows ... just kde :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<seishinbyou> It's really not so bad.  Just check out kde-look.org and *poof*
<seishinbyou> less plasticy-look
* PhinnFort likes polyester
<erz-> whats baghira exactly ? :D
<lontra> seishinbyou: i can get read the sidebar too right?
<PhinnFort> erz-: a buggy widget theme
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> erz-: mac os x look-a-like
<lontra> s read/rid
<erz-> thats why apt-get tell me i ask for impossible thing when tried to install it
* Fahuadai also likes polyester
<seishinbyou> sidebar in...?
<lontra> i like domino ... but i can't ever make it look nices
<lontra> seishinbyou: in the kmenu
<erz-> apt-get is a ghost in each hardware linux, it gonna take control =)))))
<seishinbyou> apt-get moo
<seishinbyou> At least it is better than rpms
<seishinbyou> Fortunately, alien can convert them to .deb
<lontra> rpms are not as bad as they use to be ... the new mandriva is pretty snappy and when i ran opensuse i never had dependency hell like the old days of fedora
<erz-> trying to give a well look to my amarok trough kde theme ... its hard ^ ^
<vendetta> hello
<vendetta> do I really need a swap disk?
<denechtew> hello
<lontra> vendetta: yup
<denechtew> yes
<miene> PhinnFort: then wine/guildwars freezes and i get a whole lot of fixme's. - but if i run guildwars with the -dsound switch it works.. but no sound and a lot of fixme's. Thats supposed to be a wine problem.
<PhinnFort> miene: doesn't sound too good...
<Fahuadai> vendetta: aim for 2 times your RAM for swap
<Bullines> Hi!  I'm trying to install VMware Server based on this guide:
<Bullines> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<vendetta> do I need to make a new partition for that or can I just use my HD where windows is on for that?
<miene> PhinnFort: but if i click the ALSA tab in winecfg i get the following errors... look in the flood-room pls
<seishinbyou> Bullines: and?
<Bullines> But when I run 'sudo vmware-install.pl', I get a "command not found" error.
<seishinbyou> sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<seishinbyou> assuming you are in the right directory
<Bullines> seishinbyou:  That's the ticket.  Thanks :)
<blackb0x> Hi!
<PhinnFort> miene: sorry i can't help you with this:(
* seishinbyou gains help power +1.  Now has the ability to cast ice magic
<miene> PhinnFort: nah its ok! Thank u very much for ur help till here ;-)
<miene> Ill find a way
<schizzzee> weeeeeeeeeee
<vendetta> how big is Kubuntu?
<lontra> bigger than a bread basket
<erz-> ^^
<vendetta> I mean the data,
<lontra> vendetta: ~2 GB
<lontra> maybe a little mroe
<vendetta> sorry can't explain very good, I'm not english
<erz-> looking about some diskspace & a briht theme for me pink amarok =)
<lontra> vendetta: no you had a good question ... but i was being a smart ass :)
<vendetta> and how big does my swap disk has to be?
<seishinbyou> !japanese
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<lontra> vendetta: how much RAM do you have?
<vendetta> 1 gig
<vendetta> 1Gb
<lontra> vendetta: between 1.5-2 GB would be my recommendation
<vendetta> ok, thanks ^^
<erz-> thats why my mem is full 768 MB of Ram : /
<HarleyQuine> hello
<ubunturos> HarleyQuine: hello!
<HarleyQuine> I was wondering whether someone could help me out with a disk mounting problem
<ubunturos> HarleyQuine: post your problem, someone should
<HarleyQuine> ok well since I've installed kubuntu I haven't been able to access my fat32 partition. This morning I resized and made another fat32 partition to store my files in, but neither of them can be mounted
<HarleyQuine> first error was mount: can't find /mnt/blah in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab but after adding them there it's still not working, coming up with some permission errors
<erz-> show you fstab
<BluesKaj> vendetta, if you are trying to savew as much diskspace as possible for data , a swap file of 1gig is plenty
<ubunturos> HarleyQuine: paste fstab in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<trym> i have a mdadm array with "State : active, degraded, Not Started" - i cant mount it, and when I try to start it it says input/output error. One drive is missing from it, but appears in /proc/partitions. Can anyone assist me in trying to mount the array?
<BluesKaj> HarleyQuine, why fat32 ?
<HarleyQuine> ok it's sent there
<HarleyQuine> cos I know that ntfs doesn't work
<HarleyQuine> and also cos I wanted a file system that'll work with both linux and windows to store my files
<ubunturos> HarleyQuine: it does, but there's no default rw-access, only read only access
<BluesKaj> whynot ntfs, then you can acccess /eread/write with ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<ubunturos> HarleyQuine: ntfs-3g will allow you to write and read
<ubunturos> HarleyQuine: there must be a link to your paste, post that as well
<flake> how do I install a new icon theme, I tried browsing to the folder, now what..
<HarleyQuine> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20490/
<HarleyQuine> an
<HarleyQuine> sorry
<spawn57>  flake, use kcontrol to install and load the new icon themee
<spawn57> HarleyQuine: ntfs-3g works fine, it's slow for big files though.
<flake> brb
<HarleyQuine> I've never heard of that file system before, I'll have to change the windows partition too yes?
<flake> I have a control center, not a kcontrol
<ubunturos> flake: you can type kcontrol in Run Dialog box, for Control Center
<spawn57> HarleyQuine:  naw it's a driver that lets you read and write to ntfs partitions
<flake> and I select theme manager and browse to the folder I extracted the icon theme into
<spawn57> flake: system settings -> appearance -> icons
<HarleyQuine> so fat32 won't work at all then?
<ubunturos> HarleyQuine: fat32 should work without any tweaks
<spawn57> HarleyQuine: it will, you missed out the permissions mapping
<spawn57> HarleyQuine: you shoudl be able to read and write as root atm, but you need to mount fat32 with the umask, uid and gid options to map it to the user
<flake> does the icon file need to be non-extracted?  or what do I point to in the folder, what file?
<flake> in 32x32 folder there's an application folder with a bunch of .png's in it
<spawn57> flake: did you downlaod the tar ball ( .tar.gz ) or do you just have one icon?
<HarleyQuine> I wish I knew what that meant, but I haven't a clue ;) hate to be a noob but could you explain more?
<spawn57> HarleyQuine: sure, do you know what file permissions/acls are?
<flake> downloaded the tar ball
<spawn57> flake: what icon theme may I ask?
<HarleyQuine> file permissions yes, acls nope
<flake> crystal diamond 2.6
<vendetta> can I make new partitions with the Kubuntu install?
<spawn57> flake: gimme a sec
<spawn57> HarleyQuine: well, fat32 has no file permissions, so when you moutn the file system on linux, you specify what file permissions all the directorys and files will have by default
<erz-> ahem, is it possible to increase size of kubuntu partition ?
<HarleyQuine> ok am with you so far, and where do I do that?
<flake> I got it, had to point to the tar ball
<spawn57> in your fstab, you see the part where you have "defaults, user"
<HarleyQuine> yup
<spawn57> HarleyQuine: you're going to need to add a few more options in there
<spawn57> HarleyQuine: main one is umask, gid and uid
<HarleyQuine> ok am googling config instructions
<BluesKaj> erz, yes , if you use GParted Live CD partition editor
<spawn57> HarleyQuine: uid is your user id, look up you're username in /etc/passwd to get your uid numbe that way all the files in the fat32 filesystem will be owned by you
<spawn57> HarleyQuine: ah just use this, umask=007, gid = 100, uid=1000
<erz-> BluesKaj: my cd drive is dead : /
<spawn57> i think your id should be 1000 by default, users is 100, ...umask=007 will set all files readable and writeable to you and all the users in the group users
<BluesKaj> bummer erz
<BluesKaj> erz, you can try qtparted but i"ve never tried it
<HarleyQuine> ok, am still with ya.. where's the right mount point for partitions? it says that my /media/hd1 doesn't exist so is there a right place for it?
<spawn57> are you using edgy?
<erz-> BluesKaj: thx i will take a look =)
<BluesKaj> erz, there migt be a way to do it with a USB thumbdrive
<erz-> hum
<spawn57> HarleyQuine: just create folder using mkdir /media/hd1  ..it should be named hda1 since that's what the device node is named (/dev/hda1)
<erz-> why not i need to format a fat32 part in ext3 or the software give diskspace by itself :pppp
<HarleyQuine> okey dokey
<HarleyQuine> hehehe also had the wrong filesystem type.. what a trip.. now it's working, thanks very much :)
<spawn57> haha
<spawn57> np man
<spawn57> what fs type is it?
<HarleyQuine> vfat
<lontra> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<flake> if/when a new kde comes out and I update, will it overwrite my current themes?  Likewise if I upgraded from edgy to fiesty, would that kill my themes?
<flake> btw i'm already fiesty, just curious
<flake> and if ubuntu is a distro, what are edgy / fiesty called?
<flake> kde / gnome / etc I call gui's
<seishinbyou> different releases of the distro
<ubunturos> flake: an update to the next version, shouldn't ideally kill your themes, but a fresh install would
<erz-> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_4strO> flake: lsb_release -a
<ubunturos> upgrade*
<flake> no lsb modules are available,  ubuntu 7.04  feisty
<_4strO> flake: actually "feisty" or "edgy" are codenames
<flake> ok
<_4strO> 7.04 is the Release
<_4strO> kde and gnome are some desktop environement
<cuny> and not the lightest...
<_4strO> :p
<seishinbyou> xfce is nice now
<vendetta> I'm now making another partition for my swap files
<HarleyQuine> if I don't want to use konqueror as my windows manager what other options do I have?
<nimble> konqueror isnt a window manager
<vendetta> I now have 10Gb for Kubuntu and 1Gb swap disk
<HarleyQuine> ok as a what-dya-macall-it then ;)
<nimble> do you mean file browser?
<vendetta> and how do I need to set them?
<_buz> vendetta: 10G seems about right
<HarleyQuine> yah that'd be the one
<BluesKaj> good vendetta
<nimble> well theres gnomes, nautilus or something
<BluesKaj> vendetta, how large is your windows partition ?
<_buz> what provides the volume onscreen display?
<nimble> adept manager brings up claw4 as well
<nimble> and mentions xffm and rox
<_4strO> or thunar
<_4strO> but konqueror just fine
<vendetta> I have 2 hard disks, C and D. I took 10Gb from the D for a new partition for Kubuntu. NOw I also took 1Gb from the D for my swap
<vendetta> The total of C and D is 100Gb
<_4strO> with konqueror you can do manythings
<HarleyQuine> true, but I like simple
<HarleyQuine> simple minds like simple things ;P
<_4strO> HarleyQuine: you can configure it to look "simple"
<_4strO> ;)
<cuny> I agree XFCE fits well most needs
<BluesKaj> vendetta, is 10g the max for kubuntu or is that going to be your /home partition?
<_4strO> and isnt it easyer to have one program to, browse internet, filesystem, ftp, ..., display galleries photo, text files, music, video, ... than have on programme for each action ?
<_4strO> oups sorry for my bad english (many mistakes above)
<HarleyQuine> possibly.. but it scares me
<_4strO> :p
<vendetta> what do you mean with /home partition?
<vendetta> I'm going to try to install it again
<vendetta> Bye
<nimble> the partition /home points to?
<_4strO> vendetta: why just use de auto partition ?
<BluesKaj> _4strO, he wants to preserve his windows partition
<_4strO> BluesKaj: nevermind, he can use only the free space ;)
<BluesKaj> he's gonna find out that 10G isn't enuff
<BluesKaj> in a week or 2 :)
<_4strO> BluesKaj: think the best way is to prepare everything on windows for a kubuntu installation
<_4strO> i mean create and move data to partitions and create some free space for kubuntu installation
<nimble> my current install is only taking 6.3gb and 2gb swap
<asa-tyr-forsete> Hey there :)
<Mozz27> Hi All
<asa-tyr-forsete> I'm sort of new to Linux... I've just installed Kubuntu Feisty Fawn and everything works great :) The only thing I'm wondering is, how to watch tv with my tv card... It is installed (I see /dev/video0) but I don't know how to watch it, and with wich software am I supposed to do it ?
<lontra> another converted opensuse -> kubuntu user :)
<_4strO> :)
<_4strO> asa-tyr-forsete: i dont know about videocard using, but some guys seems to look channels on VLC player
<lontra> beryl works so great in kubuntu :)
<_4strO> lontra: yes
<nimble> beryls too slow for me :(
<seishinbyou> depends on your video card, too
<lontra> it's just as speedy here as kwin
<erz-> is it possible to mount with ntfs-3g a network drive in fstab
<nimble> i pretty sure its just because of my poor graphics card and relatively high resolution
<seishinbyou> yep.  My old Intel 855GM would choke at anything higher than 800x600
<seishinbyou> The ATI in this Thinkpad is doing all right, though
<nordland> hi
<lontra> he eh
<buz> seishinbyou: what ati do you have?
<nimble> it was fine when i tried it on some laptop
<buz> mine doesnt work with AIGLX at all
<buz> and Xgl is a pain
<seishinbyou> ATI Mobility Radeon 7500
<seishinbyou> Or so the specs say
<erz-> is it possible to mount with ntfs-3g a network drive in fstab
<buz> ah that one has opensource drivers
<seishinbyou> It could all be a huge lie and I am actually running a Trident Oak card
<nimble> only thing i found wrong with xgl was the log out options
<_4strO> nimble: and the keyboard settings no ?
<BluesKaj> yes _4strO , that's whay i suggested he use GParted to resizeand format his ext2/3 partition
<nimble> didnt notice anything
<nordland> someone german?
<lontra> have you guys seen the kore suite on kde-look.org?  it's going to be so nice when it's completed!
<_4strO> !de | nordland
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> nordland: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nordland> ah thx
<_4strO> ;)
<_4strO> you can even try in english ;)
<Diego> Hello ^
<_4strO> yop
<Diego> I am with ubuntu 7.04 and i want to use kde interface, how can i change it? :)
<buz> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bjoern__> Hi!
<bjoern__> Wie komme ich zu 5.1 Sound? ber Mixer geht es nicht....
<bjoern__> Soundchip ist der realtek ALC650
<BluesKaj> !de | bjoern__
<ubotu> bjoern__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lontra> anyone know where the oxygen icons are kept??
<buz> lontra: in kde's svn
<buz> they dont really exist for kde3
<lontra> buz: yeah i know but i can cherry pick a few icons from it can't i?
<buz> sure, browse the svn repository
<lontra> buz: do you know how i can pull in the icons from svn and search locally for them?
<ses1959_> questions on updates to loaded software
<buz> not really, ask in #kde
<lontra> buz: ok thanks
<ses1959_> I am using k3b but see there is an update on their web site but feisty does show the update
<BluesKaj> ses1959_, normally k3b updates with new kde releases
<korobase> I find the knetworkmanager has a bug!
<korobase> I use my computer in my company and the in my home,The IP address can't automaticlly change for two diffirent place!
<korobase> And I can't get the corrent IP at home for the first boot,I must reboot it.
<korobase> Any one know why? Please help me.
<buz> do both places have dhcp servers active?
<HarleyQuine> ok I've looked everywhere I can think of.. how on earth do I install themes?
<n8k99> HarleyQuine: themes for what? from where?
<Fahuadai> harleyquine: kde themes?
<HarleyQuine> themes for the kde
<Fahuadai> kcontrol
<HarleyQuine> yah.. I downloaded a tarball thingy, but can't find anywhere
<Fahuadai> ok, first find the tarball
<HarleyQuine> :D couldn't find kcontrol either in the menus.. just found it with run
<Fahuadai> kcontrol is run from terminal.
<n8k99> or alt+f2
<Fahuadai> not in menu by default. (you can add it if you want)
<HarleyQuine> that'd explain it
<HarleyQuine> the 'select theme file' hasn't shown the tar ball or any of the files after I'd unzipped it
<HarleyQuine> dud theme?
<Fahuadai> where you get it from?
<n8k99> you don'tneed to unzip
<n8k99> you select the tarball as the file to install
<HarleyQuine> I got it from.. somewhere.. damn lol
<Fahuadai> hehe, nvm.
<lontra> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Fahuadai> i was gonna check it myself
<HarleyQuine> it's not showing the tar file in the window
* AutoMatriX says hello to everybody
* nosrednaekim waves hand
<Fahuadai> hmmm.... i didn't think kcontrol was restricted to .kthc files.... :S
<HarleyQuine> seems to be, fussy little madam it is
* Fahuadai is worried that he's somehow eaten 600g of roasted peanuts in the last 3 days....
<Fahuadai> mmmm... excessive sodium :)
<HarleyQuine> rightt.. so I guess I can't use that theme then
<HarleyQuine> gawd. so many file types so fussy computers
<Fahuadai> umm...
<Fahuadai> you probably can, but i not know how. i use kthc themes from kde-look.org
<HarleyQuine> will check that out, thanks :)
<HarleyQuine> domino config file.. this just keeps getting more and more complicated
<buz> domino is neat
<buz> but not in kubuntu repositories :(
<drarem> konqueror doesn't support flash?
<buz> drarem: sure it does, you just need the plugin
<HarleyQuine> think I'll dream of the day when I can stop configuring and installing stuff on ubuntu
<HarleyQuine> when it all just... works.. then it crashes and dies the next day, knowing my luck
<nfsto> nqkoi s kubuntu 7.04 da e imal problem s firefox
<drarem> HarleyQuine  - my windows pc goes to waste when I think of it, unless I want to play a specific game
<drarem> the linux pc when I'm on it am constantly doing something and learning something new about it
<HarleyQuine> yah, I like exploring and learning things too, I have the flu.. so am not my usual chirpy self ;)
<HarleyQuine> at the moment I'm having a dilemma... kde or gnome.. kde or gnome...
<Arwen> HarleyQuine, GNOME :-)
<HarleyQuine> they both have their good points..
<Arwen> hehe, I like GNOME, prettier panels
<buz> well, gnome is better uspported on ubuntu, aside of that, i'm not sure ;)
<nimble> use a different panel image?
<Arwen> meh, not worth my time to tweak :-)
<HarleyQuine> yeah I like the simple life, gnome is simple.. and elegant.. but kde has Kontact which I'm liking
<buz> imho gnome is way too simple
<lontra> blah ... the customizability of kde is so superior!
<Arwen> I might try KDE4 though, it's supposed to be uber
<buz> more akin to dumb imho
<buz> screenshots look very clean
<lontra> !start a desktop war
<HarleyQuine> I'd just like to install a theme simply :) then I could decide
<nimble> i like putting my menu bar at the top of the screen
<buz> HarleyQuine: domino is a good bet
<nimble> and the gnome developers for some reason dislike that option :-/
<buz> but it's kinda painful to compile
<nosrednaekim> I put my Taskbar on the top
<lontra> buz: domino is awesome ... there are kubuntu packages at kde-look.org
<nosrednaekim> buz: there are kubuntu packages!
<HarleyQuine> :D! couldn't compile to save my life
* Arwen likes the 2 taskbar approach
<nimble> i have my taskbar on the side :D
<buz> nosrednaekim: i dont use unofficial packages
<buz> before that, i compile stuff myself
<HarleyQuine> maybe that's why everything is taking so long for me to do.. I'm just not geeky enough
<lontra> compiling domino is easy :) ... i made a deb package myself that i sent to debian-kde
<nosrednaekim> does the text go sideways nimble?
<HarleyQuine> or at least not geeky enough in compiling areas.. geeky enough in other ;P
<nosrednaekim> buz: go up to www.kubuntu.org they have OFFICIAL packages there
<nimble> well it goes the way it normally goes
<buz> apt-cache search domino doesnt yield very much of use
<HarleyQuine> :D I just put my taskbar on the top.. feels more gnomy
<lontra> buz: go to kde-look.org and search for domino and kubuntu
<buz> yeah those arent official
<buz> not official == not signed by kubuntu devs
<nimble> its about as close as i can configure the taskbar to be like a dock (im not trying to get my desktop like mac os x, i just think the dock is a better design)
<buz> nimble: there are dock clones for kde
<nosrednaekim> buz: so...... um.. are they really dangerous? I was going to get them myself.
<buz> probably not
<dell190> can anyone tell me how to change the Theme in Kubuntu please
<lontra> buz: i can send you my domino packages?
<buz> but i'm paranoid
<nimble> yeah i know but im lazy
<buz> lontra: i'm running domino as we speak ;)
<HarleyQuine> hehehe
<buz> building it isnt terribly hard
<lontra> dell190: open up System Settings -> user preferences -> style, kwin, or whatever
<lontra> though i use kcontrol cause i find system settings is cumbersome
<buz> i'm not entirely sure why feisty doesnt ship domino, anyway ;)
<nimble> also when i last tried some docks they all screwed up (it was in beryl)
<buz> most things are kinda screwed up in beryl in my view
<buz> it's neat, but it's also buggy
<Arwen> beryl is pretty solid actually.. the backends it runs on are pretty buggy
<jeroen__> Hello
<scanman> selam trk var m
<nosrednaekim> jeroen__: hello
<jeroen__> yeah, finely, it works ^^
<HarleyQuine> everything I've come across on kde-look is a domino config thing
<HarleyQuine> no fair
<jeroen__> i had some problems installing kubuntu 7.04
<jeroen__> but now it works and I'm soooooooo happy :D
<buz> congrats
<lontra> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nosrednaekim> good job
<drarem> I'm kinda wondering if I should move my tv tuner card in my media center xp home pc  to my linux pc, do I hear any fors or againsts?
<buz> drarem: well the first question is if linux has drivers for it
<buz> mine doesnt work in linux for one
<jeroen__> Is this the channel where I was like 1 hour ago with the question for my partitions?
<buz> not terrible bad loss
<nosrednaekim> drarem: what type of card is it?
<jaims> hello
<jaims> just installed feisty and beryl packages...
<jaims> is there a quick way to switch beryl on?
<nosrednaekim> jaims: ok.
<nosrednaekim> jaims: are you running AIGLX or XGL?
<jaims> xgl i reckon
<jaims> fresh standard kubuntu feisty install
<Faderhval> hello folks :)
<jaims> i mean, with ubuntu feisty (installed 2 days ago in my laptop) it was matter of couple of clicks
<nosrednaekim> jaims: did you install XGL?
<drarem> don't know, I would have to open it, it's a m7640n  HP  pc
<jaims> nope
<jaims> nosrednaekim: no
<Faderhval> hey guys i just installed kubuntu 7.04 and was wondering does apt no longer have a "search" command ??
<jaims> i thought it would be the default x manager...
<buz> Faderhval:
<buz> apt-cache search
<nosrednaekim> jaims: no its not... whut what type of video caard do you have?
<jaims> asus/nvidia
<Faderhval> buz: thanks
<jaims> mother board integrated
<jaims> shouldn't go into trouble i think
<jaims> nosrednaekim: thank you
<drarem> chit DDR2 ram techology???  wtf?  thought it was brand new at that price
<nimble> aiglx is easier to set up
<jaims> i guess that would be my starting point...
<buz> uhm ddr2 is current tech
<jaims> nimble: d u think so?
<lontra> aiglx and xgl are both very easy to set up
<buz> sure, aiglx is much easier
<drarem> where did i hear ddr3
<jaims> as i haven't started yet i can install aiglx instead xorg
<drarem> video?
<nosrednaekim> Aiglx is far simpler easier and stable
<jaims> i see
<Arwen> yep, if you can use AIGLX, do so
<buz> only it's not supported by ATi
<nosrednaekim> jaims: aiglx is included in xorg..
<drarem> nm sorry
<buz> then again, nothing's really supported by ati
<nimble> black window bug with nvidia and the faster settings too
<jaims> ok thanks
<jaims> and be indulgent plz with my ignorance :-)
<lontra> jaims: no :)
<jaims> :-)
<jaims> so, i'm going to try
<jaims> thanks again
<Diashto> anyone around a beryl expert?
<jaims> bye all
<nosrednaekim> Diashto: not really an EXPERT.. go over to #beryl for that
<nosrednaekim> but I might be able to help
<Faderhval> anyone running radeon gfx cards in kubuntu?
<Diashto> well.. having an unusual issue
<Diashto> i start  up beryl.. and suddenly i have 112 desktops
<nosrednaekim> Diashto: ok....
<nosrednaekim> does the cube owrk and verything?
<Diashto> yeah
<Diashto> in the settings manager it shows as 1
<Diashto> or, rather that it should only have one desktop
<Diashto> and in the desktop pager thingy it only shows 2
<Diashto> the cube works, all the little doodads work
<Diashto> but there's 112 desktops
<Diashto> so its more of a dodecahedron than a cube
<nosrednaekim> Diashto: thats a known problem.
<Diashto> oh
<Diashto> any way to fix it?
<nosrednaekim> Diashto: windows list viewer? its owrthless in beryl anyway
<Diashto> eh?
<Mozz27> Im new to kubuntu and linux in general so please go gentle with me. Can any advise me how to upgrade firefox in dapper from 1.5 to current release?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<buz> Mozz27: unless oyu have a good reason to do so, dont
<buz> it's quite painful
<angasule> is blender working for 64 bits in feisty? or broken? :?
<Mozz27> Is it safe to continue with 1.5 from a security point of view
<buz> should be
<Arwen> Mozz27, it's safe enough, 1.5 is supported with patchces from mozilla corp
<nosrednaekim> Mozz27:  oh yes.
<buz> ubuntu should patch bugs for what i understand
<lontra> hi
<Mozz27> Thanks guys, will stick with 1.5 in that case
<phoenixbyrd> upgrade to kubuntu 7.04 and use the latest firefox
<Mozz27> i had some trouble with boot time with 7.04
<Faderhval> uhm... having a small problem here the prompt to type in my password when switching to admin mode dosent show and ideas why that is?
<buz> trouble like what
<Faderhval> any*
<buz> Faderhval: on the console?
<buz> if you have used it a few minutes ago it wont ask again
<Faderhval> nope from menu system settings
<buz> not sure then
<Mozz27> it took 5-6 mins to boot in to my desktop. just sat at the splash screen
<buz> Mozz27: thats weird
<phoenixbyrd> live cd or fresh install?
<phoenixbyrd> live cd took awhile for me to boot
<Mozz27> fresh install
<buz> well livecd generally arent very fast
<phoenixbyrd> new computer or old clunker?
<arun> hey, people.. the upload speeds i'm getting while using ktorrent are far greater than the download speeds (think in multiples of ten).. anything i can do to change this?
<Mozz27> someone sugested it had somthing to do with network detection. all went over my head a little so i settled on dapper lts
<Mozz27> same problem occured on my laptop install
<alexandre> bonjour
<jeroen__> Hello, I have a problem
<alexandre> me too!
<nosrednaekim> state your poisons..
<jeroen__> I seems that my Konqueror keeps crashing when I open it
<phoenixbyrd> so don't open it, problem solved
<alexandre> how can I update from dapper drake to feisty fawn ?
<jeroen__> ...
<Faderhval> hmm... how do i change my screen res. in konsole????
<jeroen__> that's not really the solution :p
<buz> mhh medibuntu is in dire need of some mirrors
<nosrednaekim> jeroen__: start konqueror in a konsole and look for the error mesage
<jeroen__> how ? I'm a linux noob :p
<buz> type konqueror in konsole
<alexandre> how can I update from dapper drake to feisty fawn ?
<nosrednaekim> and hit enter.
<buz> !upgrade
<jeroen__> k
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<jeroen__> it opens
<nosrednaekim> alexandre: dapper->edgy->fiesty
<buz> alexandre: "Skipping versions is not advised and can cause a lot of damage to your installation. If you are using an earlier version, and want to 'skip' a version, the only safe way is to backup your data and do a fresh install, or to progressively upgrade to each successive version. "
<nosrednaekim> has it crashed>
<alexandre> thx
<jeroen__> No, but it crashed when I want to open my external HDD
<scanman> trk var m turk :-D
<buz> alexandre: if you have home on a separate partition, i suggest backing it up and reinstall
<buz> backups are generally a good idea anyhow ;)
<jeroen__> I need to reinstall? :s
<Lynoure> It would be really nice if the newest LTS version always had a direct upgrade path
<nosrednaekim> jeroen__: try navigating to there in that window which is printing out messages to the konsole
<alexandre> but how do I know my linux version ?
<nosrednaekim> jeroen__: NO!
<jeroen__> ok
<buz> alexandre: dapper is 6.06
* tont hello at all
<alexandre> how can I know my linux version ?
<crazyrobot> alexandre: uname -r
<alexandre> thanks !
<crazyrobot> alexandre: if you want to know your kubuntu version type lsb_release -r
<alexandre> ok I've got dapper :(
<buz> mhh powermanager seems broken on this notebook, the core 2 duo always runs at 1ghz
<Dr_willis> buz,  you may need to install some of the laptop related packages
<buz> like?
<buz> on my old laptop that worked without any special stuff
<nosrednaekim> jeroen__: did you navigate to your removable HD?
<nosrednaekim> buz: everything works on this one... but its a AMD
<buz> my old one was a pentium m, that worked perfectly
<jeroen__> yes
<jeroen__> There it worked
<buz> mhh i'm beginning to think cpuinfo is just wrong
<jeroen__> but it worked with Konqueror half an hour ago
<buz> core2 duo should not have 4000 bogomips at 1ghz
<buz> it has that at 2ghz
<nosrednaekim> yes it does... thats probably both cores together
<buz> well it lists two cores
<jeroen__> yeah
<nosrednaekim> each at 4000?
<jeroen__> how can I fix it?
<buz> yes
<nosrednaekim> jeroen__: i'm not sure what the problem is... are you saing that when you click on the HD icon on the desktop konquror crashes?
<jeroen__> yes
<jeroen__> but for internet and stuff it works
<jeroen__> only when I want to go to my external HDD or my other hard drive it crashes
<jeroen__> maybe a reboot would do the job?
<jeroen__> this is the first time it has booted
<buz> then again it shows 4mb cache for both of them as well
<nosrednaekim> jeroen__: yeah... or maybe just a re-login
<jeroen__> Ok, I'll try that. Thanks for the help
<jeroen__> Bye
<Diashto> ugh.  remind me how to mount my ntfs volume so i can read my pictures?
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lontra> hi
<nosrednaekim> hello
<Mozz27> hi
<lontra> i've been spending all money oxygenifying my kde3.5.6 :D
<lontra> oops ... all morning
<nosrednaekim> lontra: you mentioned money... sure you aren't running vista?
<lontra> nosrednaekim: he he
<aleksanteri> where are the konqueror metabar themes located at?
<Jucato> aleksanteri: planning to install some?
<aleksanteri> hmm more like to make my own... creating a small theme suite
<Mozz27> anyone else find 7.04 boots slowly
* buz seems to remember some ubuntu media center like thingy, but doesnt know its name
<buz> (it was not mythtv)
<Jucato> aleksanteri: if you modified them yourself, they'd be in ~/.kde/share/apps/metabar
<aleksanteri> ok
<Jucato> the system-wide ones are in /usr/share/apps/metabar
<aleksanteri> thx
<asso> salut j ai un problme
<nosrednaekim> bye all
<asso> j arrive pas a installer modem sagem fast
<Mozz27> bye
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Diashto> thanks for  yall's help :)
<Mozz27> has anyone else found 7.04 boot time to be long
<Admiral_Chicago> Mozz27: not me.
<Lynoure> Mozz27: how long is too long? At one point before release there was network bug adding extra 40s or so, but it is gone now.
<LjL> !info bootchart
<ubotu> bootchart: boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<blackflag> I can not use apt anymore. I get the failure: aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<blackflag> can someone help?
<LjL> blackflag: that's quite bad. pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list (if you can)
<lontra> !file libgcc_s.so.1
<LjL> !find libgcc_s
<Mozz27> lynoure was it fish with an update
<Mozz27> fixed even
<ubotu> Package/file libgcc_s does not exist in feisty
<Lynoure> Mozz27: yes.
<blackflag> the sources list is okay, I think . the file is missing
<Mozz27> Thanks will reinstall and update
<LjL> it's in libgcc1 anyway
<LjL> blackflag: well, we need to find out why
<LjL> blackflag: what does "apt-cache policy libgcc1" show?
<lontra> blackflag: if you're on i386 ... http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.1/libgcc1_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Fattihvalos> hey guys i'm having a dumb problem here, i accedently used the wrong res and driver for my monitor and know i cant get x up (input not supportet) how do i change the driver/res from recovery mode???
<rakyray> i just installed the feisty kubuntu-desktop yesterday.  i removed the libgnome.  i turn it on today, and it shuts down after its up.  then i log into recovery mode, and it shutsdown.  any suggestions?
<LjL> don't fix things before understanding why they broke
<LjL> !xconfig > Fattihvalos    (Fattihvalos, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> rakyray: any clue in the messages telling you why it would shutdown?
<lontra> Fattihvalos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fattihvalos> thanks
<rakyray> the only thing i get is a message after the BIOS screen before grub that says it cant' load kbuntu_splashscreen,w hich is odd
<blackflag> thanks a lot! :) reinstall that packaage solves it !!!
<rakyray> i guess its not hardware, cuz i'm using windows and its not shutting-down
<lontra> blackflag: np
<oliver> hey
<LjL> rakyray: that must be after GRUB... anyway, try booting without the "quiet" option (and remove "splash" too), and see if there's any relevant message (you can do that in the GRUB menu: hit "e", then down-arrow to the kernel command line, "e" again, edit it, and then "b" to boot)
<lontra> oliver: hi
<oliver> I got a problem with bluetooth
<oliver> when ever I click it in the system settings menu it just stops and freezes
<oliver> Kubuntu 7.04
<LjL> blackflag: *find out why it got uninstalled*. run debsums and check that your system is ok. make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed.
<rakyray> ok, thanks LjL
<syntax>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<LjL> without a space
<syntax> sorry =)
<lontra> i'm sure he knows that
<oliver> hang on i think I fixed it
<blackflag> I tried to install vmware-server from source waht is ending with errors . I found a websites where it is discribed to solve that problem, what is not working for me
<blackflag> and it seems I was not able to move the tings back
<blackflag> thats the reason
<blackflag> ;)
<Mozz27> with ubuntu getting regular new versions whats the benefit of lts
<lontra> Mozz27: new software, better hardware detection, bug fixes, new innovations ...
<blackflag> someone has the latest version of vmware-server installed on feisty?
<amanone> someone, can speak french  pliz ? ^o)
<blackflag> my installation end with errors building the vmmon modules
<Mozz27> lontra is that a benefit on regular dist upgrades or long term support
<blackflag> Can someone help me vmware server installing?
<blackflag> or is trhere anywhere a deb package?
<amanone> nobody speak french Oo ?
<crazyrobot> amanone: #kubuntu-fr
<amanone> -_- sorry :)
<lontra> blackflag: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<lontra> Mozz27: i'm not sure i understand the question ... with upgrades and dist-upgrades (provided you stay within the same release ... i.e. always Edgy, Dapper, or Feisty) you'll only get bug fixes.  when you upgrade to newer releases Edgy -> Feisty , i.e., you'll get the benefits i described
<Mozz27> sorry lontra its my lack of understanding of linux. This is a big learning curve coming from windows
<blackflag> ahh, okay thanks!!!
<rakyray> good news is its not shutting down, bad news is I don't know why
<lontra> Mozz27: no problem.  some distros like ubuntu/kubuntu don't upgrade to newer software within releases.  others like opensuse do if you add the correct repositories.  since ubuntu releases 2 times a year it never lags in new software
<rakyray> I removed gdm, since its leftover from before I got kdm
<mefisto__> question about gwenview: can I get it to remember to sort files by date instead of by name?
<Mozz27> Thanks for your help guys. This channel is going to be a great help to me in my transition to linux
<XBehave> anybody know much about kopete plugins?
<afterwego> Anyone know how to stop programs from starting in the top right corner on a global level?
<afterwego> or one of the corners
<lontra> there's a setting in kcontrol under windows behaviour
* lontra goes to look
<mefisto__> starting in the top right corner?
<afterwego> I could have sworn ive searched that thing
<afterwego> I think it actually starts in the bottom left corner, but I couldn't remember
<lontra> afterwego: i can't find it now ... but i know there's something in kcontrol that controls taht
<afterwego> Ok I suppose i'll just keep digging
<lontra> afterwego: try #kde too
<afterwego> will do thanks
<mefisto__> afterwego: try desktop>window-specific settings
<afterwego> Alright ill give it a shot
<solokkhz> HOHOHO
<PhinnFort> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> wb Jucato
<PhinnFort> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> thanks :)
<PhinnFort> does "lirc-modules-2.6.20-13-lowlatency" provide the same modules as "lirc-modules-source"?
<Faderhval> hey guys... was wondering if theres a way to have Amarok support mp3 with compiling from source?? it seems amarok freezes when i try to do it from amarok
<PhinnFort> Faderhval: wtf do you want to compile amarok from source?
<thepimp> does anyone what package contain the command play?
<PhinnFort> thepimp: try packages.ubuntu.com
<PhinnFort>  sound/sox
<PhinnFort> !info sox | thepimp
<ubotu> thepimp: sox: A universal sound sample translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.18.2-1 (feisty), package size 323 kB, installed size 748 kB
<thepimp> thanks ubotu
<PhinnFort> he's a bot;)
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Sanne> haha
<Faderhval> PhinnFort: because it doesent support mp3 default and the usual way of getting amarok to support mp3 freezs the application
<jardasmid_> What to do now?
<PhinnFort> Faderhval: it isn't amarok that does the playing
<PhinnFort> Faderhval: Amarok uses "engines" who send plays the files/sends the files to programs that play them
<PhinnFort> Faderhval: what is "the usual way"?
<jardasmid_> nobody know what to do now?
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about...
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: are you in the right channel?
<Faderhval> well if you try to play and mp3 file in amarok it will tell you it dosent support it and then ask to enable support but when the prombt appears it freezes
<jardasmid_> I've just installed kubuntu and I don't know what should I do now ...
<PhinnFort> !mp3 | Faderhval
<ubotu> Faderhval: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: give me all your base would be a beginning;)
<jardasmid_> Hey, I realy don't know what to do know.
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: turn off your computer and go out
<PhinnFort> look at the grass'
<manu_> hi
<PhinnFort> !hi | manu_
<ubotu> manu_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<manu_> i have a timidity server and can play with pmidi files, but with kmid i get no sound output
<manu_> whats wrong? :(
<Kensome> 2 laptops 400 ea. 1 xbox 360 for 300, 1 ps3 with 3 games, extra controller 500, 1 nintendo ds with game 100$  livraiison/shiiping  incl msn: mberrelley@telusmail.net
<manu_> i like kmid because of the karaoke function and its graphical userinterface
<PhinnFort> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<PhinnFort> manu_: sorry, I can't help you
<PhinnFort> manu_: you could try in #kde too, if you don't get help here
<jardasmid_> It's raining and that strong wind ... I better stay home. I'd like to update my system, install some apps, games, but ... I've got too slow internet connection - 56kbps. Browsing the internet is too slow. I have to wait 1 long minute for web page to be loaded. Why? My usual speed in Windows is around 5Mbps!
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: then there's something wrong with your ISP
<thefirstdude> 5Mbps?
<jardasmid_> No, I don't think so.
<jardasmid_> Yeah, 5Mbps
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: how do you connect to the internet?
<jardasmid_> via cable tv
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: well, then there's no reason it would be slower in Linux than in Windows
<thefirstdude> jardasmid_, try pinging google, and tell us how long for 10 pings
<jardasmid_> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9004ms
<jardasmid_> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 144.008/187.227/256.017/39.225 ms
<PhinnFort> sure beats me: 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3999ms
<thefirstdude> jardasmid, 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9001ms
<phnom> this is a kinda noobish question, but how does one execute a certain command at start-up? (xmodmap .xmodmap in this case)
<PhinnFort> doesn't sound too bad
<thefirstdude> you beat me by 3ms
<PhinnFort> phnom: when you log into KDE or when you boot?
<phnom> PhinnFort, when you log in
<PhinnFort> phnom: try the ".kde/Autostart" folder
<PhinnFort> phnom: right click in it, new link to application
<jardasmid_> Pls, help me.
<thefirstdude> jardasmid, it cant be your internet connection
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: try installing opera
<thefirstdude> ./whois jardasmid_
<thefirstdude> opera sucks
<phnom> PhinnFort: ah, ok, tyvm :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> thefirstdude: I don't want to start a flame war, but it has the most features in the smallest download
<PhinnFort> and it's also much quicker by default;)
<thefirstdude> jardasmid_, what browser are you using?
<PhinnFort> !find opera
<ubotu> File opera found in apparmor-profiles, crossfire-maps, crossfire-maps-small, debian-edu-config, localization-config
<jardasmid_> Konqueror
<thefirstdude> Konqueror is a premature browser in my opinion
<PhinnFort> lol
<thefirstdude> for me it loads in about 10 times the speed firefox
<thefirstdude> 1/10
<PhinnFort> konqueror has always been before Firefox in anything;)
<PhinnFort> that I can remember, but that's just me
<PhinnFort> CSS2, CSS3, uzw
<phnom> I'd settle with anything that can read css the right way :P
<amitron> Hello. I am having some sound problems after an upgrade to Feisty Fawn.
<PhinnFort> well, Konqueror has always been amongst the first to pass the ACID tests
<PhinnFort> !sound
<thefirstdude> PhinnFort, I donno why, but it says page loaded, then waits 2 minutes, and then displays?
<PhinnFort> thefirstdude: then there's something seriously wrong with your install;)
<PhinnFort> thefirstdude: what sites are you browsing?
<sercik_> hi
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jardasmid_> I'l try to install firefox, but I don't think it will help, since kopete is connecting to jabber account for 45 seconds, on windows mirranda connects in a second
<sercik_> after many trying i have finally choose kubuntu
<thefirstdude> jardasmid_, why kopete?
<thefirstdude> jardasmid_, I've never used it before
<PhinnFort> Kopete owns
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: Kopete is slow on MSN here, but so is the official MSn client
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: i believe miranda is connecting while it's loading it's interface
<sercik_> opn linux try amsn
<PhinnFort> which takes several minutes on the computer's i've tried
<PhinnFort> Kopete is very good, and it's tightly integrated with KDE
<sercik_> amsn support many options like msn on windows
<thefirstdude> I'm actually using xubuntu with afew kde apps (like konversation and kate)
<PhinnFort> so it's less memory overhead
<PhinnFort> sercik_: so has Kopete
<thefirstdude> PhinnFort, not really
<PhinnFort> even webcam support
<PhinnFort> thefirstdude: how so?
<sercik_> only animoticons are not supported
<sercik_> i use amsn also on windows..
<thefirstdude> PhinnFort, all the kde junk loaded takes up all my memory (256)
<PhinnFort> sercik_: Kopete supports custom emoticons
<jardasmid_> no, I start kopete. When it is loaded, i right-clink on the account icon and select online. Now i have to wait over 45 second to connect
<thefirstdude> dcopserver, kdeinit, blablabla
<PhinnFort> thefirstdude: but if you run only KDE, it's much lighter
<sercik_> PhinnFort: is not a war :)
<PhinnFort> thefirstdude: please read up on shared libraries;)
<sercik_> i like kopete but the bast msn clone is msn STOP
<sercik_> amsn
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: that's what I mean
<thefirstdude> PhinnFort, I switched from kubuntu to xubuntu because it's lighter on ram
<thefirstdude> even when running kde apps
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: when you start miranda, it loads forever, just as long as it takes for kopete to connect, i would guess
<nimble> i dont see why youd want an msn clone, live messenger and all the msn messengers i ever used were pretty bad imo
<thefirstdude> because I can only load dcopserver, and klauncher
<PhinnFort> thefirstdude: and KDELIBS
<PhinnFort> ;)
<sercik_> because if you want only to chat use mirc
<PhinnFort> the mighty kdelibs
<thefirstdude> yeh, I think those get loaded in klauncher
<sercik_> but if you want send animoticon sound video and audio chat with msn people under windows....
<PhinnFort> thefirstdude: KDELIBS is the shared libraries that are shared amongst all kde apps
<PhinnFort> thefirstdude: if you're just running one app, it seems huge, but if you run several, it's really small
<thefirstdude> ok...
<PhinnFort> thefirstdude: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<thefirstdude> anyway, KDE uses up much less ram when I custom load it on xubuntu
<thefirstdude> I'm also running konqueror, konversation, ksysguard, and kate
<thefirstdude> so I'm using enough apps hopefully
<jardasmid_> the slowness is not kopete fault. I've found every internet app in kubuntu to be slow. Kubuntu is connected to internet with 50-60 kbps speed, but it should be something around 5Mbps, like in windows. It isn't ISP's fault. It is Kubuntu fault
<thefirstdude> lol
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: have you tried disabling IPv6?
<thefirstdude> I should have thought that first
<jardasmid_> how can i do that?
<PhinnFort> it's the next generation of the internet protocol, but it's not widely used
<PhinnFort> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: i don't think Windows XP supports it
<Faderhval> PhinnFort: thanks for the links but they didnt really help :( i still cant play mp3 files
<Faderhval> any suggestions_
<PhinnFort> Faderhval: what did you try?
<Faderhval> tried installing gstreamer0.10-ugly
<jardasmid_> Could not connect to host https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Faderhval> was the only thing i got from the pages you pasted...
<PhinnFort> !find xine
<ubotu> Found: amarok-xine, gxine, kaffeine-xine, libxcb-xinerama0, libxcb-xinerama0-dbg (and 23 others)
<Faderhval> aye i installed libxine as well with no luck
<sercik_> !find make
<ubotu> Found: automake, automake1.10-doc, automake1.4, automake1.7, automake1.8 (and 56 others)
<PhinnFort> !find mp3
<ubotu> Found: libgmp3-dev, libgmp3-doc, libgmp3c2, beep-media-player, checkmp3 (and 41 others)
<jardasmid_> Fuck it! Now I'm going to boot Windows and delete kubuntu. Does anyone know how to restore nt-bootloader, because kubuntu rewrited it with grub with no ask.
<jardasmid_> ?
<sercik_> jardasmid_: this is kubuntu help channel go to microsoft help channel :)
<Lynoure> jardasmid_: Microsoft has a help page on that. But I can tell you step by step the ipv6 instructions
<jardasmid_> go ahead ...
<sercik_> jardasmid_: use a dos floppy disk and do fdisk /mbr
<Lynoure> jardasmid_: kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Lynoure> jardasmid_: Add this line:  blacklist ipv6
<PhinnFort> ##windows
<PhinnFort> it actually exists
<Faderhval> PhinnFort: thank you for your help but i dont really know what to do with the info you just sent! im pretty new still to this :)
<Lynoure> jardasmid_: Save the file and restart your computer, After restarting, open up a terminal and type:    ip a | grep inet6
<PhinnFort> Faderhval: I'm just trying to remember what I did;)
<Lynoure> If there's no output, IPv6 is disabled
<sercik_> but is strange that kubuntu installation don't create the voice to start windows
<sercik_> probably you have installed kubuntu overwriting windows
<Faderhval> PhinnFort: aah ok :)
<jardasmid_> Why reboot? It's like in windows, reboots forever. Every one was telling me, that no reboots in linux are required exept of kernel upgrade
<Lynoure> jardasmid_: you can also unload the module and reload, but it is less easy for newbies
<jardasmid_> what is the module, i can use modprobe
<lontra> ipv6?
<jardasmid_> will rmmod ipv6 do the job?
<Lynoure> jardasmid_: try the check command to see.
<jardasmid_> ERROR: Module ipv6 is in use
<lontra> jardasmid_: probably ... /etc/init.d/ipv6 stop
<Lynoure> jardasmid_: indeed. You'd need to run down your interface first.
<lontra> jardasmid_: then rmmod ipv6
<jardasmid_> i'll try to reboot, wait
<PhinnFort> jardasmid_: that won't work
<Lynoure> PhinnFort: yep, it will just reload on boot if he only rmmod:ed. Gotta love those "no no, I do it my way" cases =)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> Faderhval: install " libxine-extracodecs"
<PhinnFort> and try to restart amarok
<Faderhval> you be da man! it work thank you! xD
<Faderhval> i did come across it when reading those pages you first pasted but when i did a search for them in apt it came up with nothing. Must have spelled it wrong
<marko> where is kde installed
<marko> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> marko: what do you mean?
<marko>  "./configure --prefix=/path/to/kde/version"
<marko> what i need to put here
<Admiral_Chicago> what are you trying to do?
<marko> compile a kopete plugin
<marko> http://conrausch.elise.no-ip.com/index.php?p=kopete_ktts
<kristina> hi, I'm trying to download kde4 alpha, added the repository as indicated on the site but it couldn't fetch it while doing an apt-get update, is the repository down atm by chance?
<Admiral_Chicago> kristina: no, you need the right line..
<Admiral_Chicago> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1 feisty main
<Admiral_Chicago> good luck
<kristina> ah, ok didn't add the feisty main, tnx
<RawSewage> Is anyone else's system broken
<marko> when i try only with ./configure it says checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<RawSewage> I installed the KDE4 Alpha yesterday, and now my system is broken, and the idiots over at KDE are saying it's all my fault and KDE4 had nothing  to do with it
<RawSewage> instead of offering a solution
<Sanne> marko: that error means you need the X development packages
<RawSewage> I cant even run KDE3 now
<RawSewage> IM on the live CD
<RawSewage> x wont start
<nimble> why did you install kde4?
<RawSewage> thats irrelevant, thanks
<sercik_> hi Admiral_Chicago do you remember me?
<RawSewage> Im asking for a solution
<RawSewage> anyone else have problems after installing KDE4 alpha
<Admiral_Chicago> sercik_: sorry no I do not
<AFaith> hello people
<AFaith> what can I use to play a divx encoded file ?
<RawSewage> vlc
<Admiral_Chicago> RawSewage: i created a new session and it wouldn't launch but thats because i didn't want to hose my install
<Admiral_Chicago> sercik_: something I can help with?
<Sanne> marko: you can try libx11-dev, and if that's not enough, xlibs-dev
<sercik_> no thanks
<RawSewage> Admiral_Chicago: thats how I have it set up.  I can choose KDE4 or KDE3 from login.  but now KDE3 wont even work
<sercik_> i want only to salute you
<sercik_> you have helped me times ago
<Admiral_Chicago> can't say I have that issue
<sercik_> i need webmin under kubuntu it is possible??
<RawSewage> I have no clue whatsoever how to fix it
<AFaith> RawSewage: try this http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/23/vlc-beyond-the-basics/
<AFaith> it really worked
<RawSewage> AFaith: ty
<RawSewage> no
<Admiral_Chicago> what does webmin do?
<llutz> hi
<sercik_> don't you know webmin?
<RawSewage> AFaith: I was answering your question
<RawSewage> vlc plays divx
<AFaith> Admiral_Chicago: webmin is the best web-based administration
<AFaith> tool
<sercik_> exact
<Admiral_Chicago> like SWAT?
<sercik_> Hi AFaith
<AFaith> RawSewage: yes, i know :) i pretended to be a complete n00b
<Lynoure> RawSewage: It did say developers only... so not surprising. If you can get console, you can remove kde4 and reconfigure kubuntu-desktop, (might be an overkill), if that does not help, try without your ~/.kde
<sercik_> no no best
<RawSewage> oh
<AFaith> to see if it's really like
<AFaith> Admiral_Chicago: it's a lot better than swat
<sercik_> you can also do remote command
<AFaith> try it!
<RawSewage> Lynoure: how do you reconfigure
<sercik_> AFaith: is nopt installable under kubuntu
<sercik_> but i need it
<AFaith> sercik_: you can also create bandwidth shaping with webmin ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, well i don't know where to find it
<AFaith> sercik_: VLS ?
<AFaith> VLC* ?
<sercik_> VLS?
<Lynoure> RawSewage: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop
<RawSewage> Lynoure: ty
<AFaith> sercik_: misstyped
<Lynoure> RawSewage: good luck.
<sercik_> VLC is videolan?
<AFaith> sercik_: yes
<sercik_> and i have not requested... i need webmin
<AFaith> sercik_: i can install & setup webmin for you :)
<Admiral_Chicago> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=webadmin&filename=webmin_1.340_all.deb&use_mirror=internap
<sercik_> AFaith: how?
<AFaith> sercik_: via ssh
<Admiral_Chicago> sercik_: there is a Debian package
<sercik_> i don't know you... sorry :)
<AFaith> Admiral_Chicago: you can also install it via apt-get if you have enough good repos installed
<AFaith> sercik_: i understand :))
<sercik_> Admiral_Chicago: could you give me a repo?
<AFaith> i've done this mistake myself too :))
<sercik_> AFaith: i'm not a newbye :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on let me look
<AFaith> telling my ip, username and password over a IRC channel :))
<sercik_> i use ssh!! i have a server running on my home without keyboard and monitor and i use ssh...
<sercik_> do you know putty?
<AFaith> sercik_: neighter am I ;)
<AFaith> i'm wondering
<sercik_> i'm sure.. netter than me
<AFaith> who doesn't :))
<sercik_> better than me
<AFaith> any other irc channels for linux distributions ?
<sercik_> AFaith: but you remember me? i have a flashback
<AFaith> i really wanna see if VLC is the most popular video player
<AFaith> and not only :P
<AFaith> sercik_: what do you mean ?
<sercik_> irc password .... etc etc...
<Admiral_Chicago>  i can't seem to find it, i'd install the deb using dpkg
<sercik_> do you know where is deb package?
<Admiral_Chicago> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=webadmin&filename=webmin_1.340_all.deb&use_mirror=internap
<Admiral_Chicago> hdece
<Admiral_Chicago> there sercik_ ^^
<t3hfr3ak> i need help installing the NVIDIA DRIVER
<sercik_> thank you very much
<AFaith> t3hfr3ak: try ENVI
<AFaith> ;))
<t3hfr3ak> ENVI?
<Yorokobi> !nvidia | t3hfr3ak
<ubotu> t3hfr3ak: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sercik_> t3hfr3ak: first go to nvidia site and download
<sercik_> then you need to install kernel-headers
<AFaith> Yorokobi: better try envi ;) it works better ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> t3hfr3ak: follow the link, that'll help you out
<Admiral_Chicago> AFaith: its also experimental
<AFaith> but it really rocks
<Yorokobi> The distributed drivers work and are supported.
<AFaith> i never had problems with it :)
<sercik_> AFaith: you are right but i have had problems to use package precompiled
<AFaith> only in Dapper Drake
<sercik_> the best way is to compile
<AFaith> indeed
<sercik_> and then there is a better nvidia application that works only with drivers downloaded and compiled
<AFaith> btw, can anyone provide me some help with CUPS ?
<sercik_> AFaith: what do you need?
<AFaith> i can't acces the CUPS admin interface via http://localhost:631
<navets> can anyone help me with my sound. It is super low compared to windows and I have no master volume control
<AFaith> it keeps telling me something it's dezactivated
<Admiral_Chicago> navets: open up alsamixer in konsole
<AFaith> i've tried to allow CUPS user and procces to acces the shadow file in /etc but noup, it doesn't work :(
<sercik_> try to restart cups with /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<dcorbin> Is there a good "Kubunut for the experienced Linux user" guide somewhere?
<navets> Admiral_Chicago: i did but i am unable to change my master control volume
<sercik_> do you access with localhost:631
<AFaith> sercik_: yes I do
<sercik_> you can't connect?
<sercik_> try to see in /var/log/cups/errors......
<Admiral_Chicago> odd.
<AFaith> wait a minute
<navets> Admiral_Chicago: yes but i can change pcm
<sercik_> yes
<navets> Admiral_Chicago: pcm changes my volume levle but it doesnt go very high, i can barley hear anything
<AFaith> f***
<AFaith> it doesn't connect at all :((
<sercik_> have you seen the log??
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i'm not good with sound, sorry navets
<sercik_> the best things is that you empty log than try to connect and then see logs
<sercik_> webmin have problems with dependencies
<AFaith> sercik_: what is he asking for ?
<AFaith> take my advice, and install the tar gzipped version because it's a much easier and safer
<sercik_> he installed but then at the end of installation ask for some libraries to configure
<sercik_> FxxK
<sercik_> webmin is not good under ubuntu
<AFaith> sercik_: i use webmin under ubuntu dapper ;) for 3 monthis
<AFaith> months*
<AFaith> it really rocks!
<AFaith> try installinsg something with apt-get
<AFaith> if it manages to install right
<AFaith> the dependencies are not a problem
<AFaith> if not
<navets> Admiral_Chicago: np thx anyway
<AFaith> it will ask you too run with some argument
<sercik_> i have manually installed that libraries and now seems work
<AFaith> i don't remember it now
<AFaith> :)
<AFaith> i'll join this channel later
<AFaith> now
<AFaith> i'm going to spread ubuntu :))
<AFaith> on my friends pc's
<AFaith> :))
<ubuntu__> the KDE channel pisses me off every time I use it.  maybe I'll switch to GNOME
<sercik_> AFaith:  so the problem with cups?
<ubuntu__> I messed up my computer installing KDE4 Alpha.  I guess I need to do a complete reinstall
<navets> does anyone know if there is a way i can reinstall my sound driver
<AFaith> sercik_: got to go now :)) maybe later :)
<siegmundt> hi
<sercik_> oooookkkkkkkkk
<sercik_> sorry how can i create user and associate it to a group??
<ubuntu__> how can I access my files in the borked Kubuntu from the Live CD
<sercik_> useradd -m dino -g studio is right??
<sercik_> dino is the user and studio is the group
<angeldarkholme> hi....could you pelase help me with this: I have a windows partition and I would like to have administrator rights on it with my normal user...I mean not being root in linux...how can i do this?
<Bilford> How can I access my files on the Kubuntu harddrive from the Live CD
<angeldarkholme> hola?
<SSJ_GZ> Bilford: I can't remember for sure, but opening Konqueror and entering media:// in the navigation bar should be a start.
<marko> yes
<Bilford> SSJ_GZ: ty
<marko> i think they are mounted at startup
<SSJ_GZ> Bilford: Whoops - should be media:/
<Bilford> ok
<angeldarkholme> do you know how can i erase, update etc. my windows partition files without being root in linux?
<sercik_> you need to mount a partition with special options
<sercik_> see the command man mount
<angeldarkholme> :O
<Bilford> ok
<angeldarkholme> but...it looks like the partitions are always mounted
<sercik_> angeldarkholme: is not a simple task :)
<angeldarkholme> i mean at the beginning
<Bilford> the special options begin username password?
<sercik_> you need to umount and then mount again setting permission to user
<Bilford> oh
<angeldarkholme> is there any config file to
<angeldarkholme> set it up?
<sercik_> you need to add some lines to /etc/fstab
<angeldarkholme> great...that's a start....i'll search for it in google...thanks for the help
<sercik_> angeldarkholme: i don't remember now so i can't help you more
<sercik_> windows is ntfs??
<sercik_> if so you need to install ntfs-3g to have support for writng
<Sanne> angeldarkholme: I can paste you the line I added for my win98 fat32 partitions on Dapper, if that helps.
<Bilford> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<Bilford> maybe I can create a new user
<omega_point> Hi. Is there an equivalent tool for chkdsk in Kubuntu?
<omega_point> Hello?
<ogzy> hey
<derheacker> hi
<Sanne> omega_point: yes, command is fsck. Best read up on it beforehand with "man fsck".
<ogzy> anybody help me for mp3 support for kubuntu
<omega_point> Sanne:  thanks a lot
<Sanne> omega_point: you're welcome :)
<ogzy> can u help me for mp3 support
<Bilford> when I open Konq and type media:/  it shows my harddrives, but I cant mount them
<Bilford> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<Sanne> !mp3 | ogzy
<ubotu> ogzy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omega_point> ogzy: I can help you with that one. One possibility is for you to install Xine extra plugins
<ogzy> omega_point: but how
<omega_point> Mine is in spanish, but there should be an option "add/remove programs"
<omega_point> there you can type "mp3"
<omega_point> and then
<omega_point> in Multimedia you can click Xine extra plug in
<omega_point> and apply, or something like that
<derheacker> tach
<ogzy> omega_point: i can't see
<omega_point> what is it you can't see?
<meself> does anyone here have problems with beryl ...like titlebar missing?
<ogzy> omega_point: i that said no results
<omega_point> if you write "mp3" it says no results? mm
<omega_point> perhaps you have to enable multiverse and so
<phnom> meself: are your window decorator running? like emerald or aquamarine
<Sanne> ogzy: why don't you try to read the link I gave you through ubotu? Should help, really.
<omega_point> meself: do you have and nvidia card?
<leo> meself: yes, i have that problem too
<Skuller> !skype | Skuller
<cables> !multimedia | ogzy
<ubotu> ogzy: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<leo> meself: but i haven't figured out how to solve it yet
<meself> no it is not...
<meself> i am using a nvidia card
<omega_point> well
<meself> it says to set AddRGBGLXVisuals in xorg.conf
<meself> but still it is not working
<omega_point> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia
<Faderhval> uhm... i've just downloaded my gfx driver but its in *.run how do i execute that???
<ogzy> omega_point: can i change source.list
<omega_point> try where it says "an automatic easy solution..."
<meself> let me restart and see
<meself> exit
<meself> opps
<Skuller> meself: hehe, try the konsole instead ;)
<navets> anyone know how to reinstall a sound driver?
<Skuller> !sound | navets
<ubotu> navets: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<navets> Skuller thx
<Faderhval> hey again guys have a new problem here (sorry :) i'm trying to install my gfx driver but i get an error saying that my version of X doesn't have a matching x720 dir??
<meself> beryl works fine now...thanks omega-point
<omega_point> meself:  my pleasure
<n8k99> ho do i add a printer which is plugged straight into the back of a router?
<mimeyer> test
<venky> is anyone on gutsy kubuntu?
<Roadrunner343> Hey guys, Im a newbie to Kubuntu... I havent used it in a loooong time. I can't remember how to gain access to the /etc folder... I need root access
<davo> while i was installing a lib using adept my system froze ( i dunno if because of that action or any other reason). After about 10 mins waiting, i had to brutally switch the system off as both keyboard and mouse were not responding.  When restarted, I tried opening Adept again and it said i can't modify anything as another process is using the packge system databes.  I checked the processes using KSysGuard, but could not find anything
<davo> apparently related th apt or similar.  Any clue?
<Roadrunner343> I dont want to log in as root, so how would I use sudo to create a new text file? I dont remember exactly how sudo works
<Skrot-> sudo <command>
<Roadrunner343> say what?
<Skrot-> sudo nano myfile.txt for instance
<Skrot-> That will start nano editing the file myfile.txt
<Roadrunner343> Im a complete newb... I just wanted to right click, new text document, so I could make a file required to install my modem
<venky> anyone hasa intel pro wireless 3945 on gutsy?
<Skrot-> ah, I dunno how to do it using GUI
<Roadrunner343> Ah. I see. Let me look up exactly what it is I needed done again so you can tell me what commands I need to use.
<dextrone> can anyone tell me how to use the root account in the live cd
<dextrone> I want the pass
<davo> While i was installing a lib using adept my system froze ( i dunno if because of that action or any other reason). After about 10 mins waiting, i had to brutally switch the system off as both keyboard and mouse were not responding.
<Roadrunner343> oh hey... I have a question again
<davo>  When I restarted, I tried opening Adept again and it said i can't modify anything as another process is using the packge system databases.  I checked the active processes using KSysGuard, but could not find anything which seems to be related with apt.   Any clue ??
<venky> anyone using kubuntu gutsy?
<JohnFlux_> davo: i think there's a lock file you might have to delete
<Roadrunner343> In the old version of Kubuntu (I dont remember which one) I used to be able to download all sorts of programs that weren't designed for KDE. With the new version it has all apps for GNOME greyed out...
<JohnFlux_> davo: close adept etc
<Roadrunner343> how do I get to download and install all of these programs for GNOME into kubuntu?
<JohnFlux_> davo: and from the command line do    sudo apt-get update
<JohnFlux_> davo: that might give you a better error
<JohnFlux_> davo: try asking in #ubuntu   as well
<davo> ok JohnFlux_   wil try that and let you know.  Thanks for now
<Roadrunner343> Again, how can I make it so I can download and install Gnome apps and run them in KUBUNTU? They are all grey right now and wont let me select them
<CrapfloodTroll> Hi, I am Darl McBride. I also go by SCOTroll.
<premier> hello, I just completed a fsck on my file system
<premier> /dev/sda3: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
<premier>   <- is that a good thing?
<marko> Roadrunner343 if you install it with apt-get or adept
<CrapfloodTroll> Yes.
<marko> you have no problems
<premier> cool
<marko> but if you install a downloaded file from net
<CrapfloodTroll> That's all you can hope for if you aren't running UFS.
<Roadrunner343> Marko: I have tried installing it with adept, but the applications are listed in Grey and will not let me download and install them
<marko> ?
<marko> wich programs
<marko> ?
<Roadrunner343> I need to know how so I can download and install Firefox for sure, and then GIMP as well (Graphic Designer)
<Roadrunner343> however, there are some others too... all programs that are not designed for KDE are listed in Grey when I open up adept to install new apps
<Roadrunner343> and it wont let me install anything but KDE applications
<marko> try refreshing the list
<edward> how  do you add easycam for logitech 4000 web cam?
<kristina> hi, does the kde4games package break your installation as well?
<Roadrunner343> I have, that isnt the problem. You know it has the description of programs and the little icon for the program? For all apps that arent for KDE, they are all listed in grey and I cannot download and install them. I am using Feisty Fawn btw
<marko> try install with cli
<marko> sudo apt-get install firefox
<marko> or sudo apt-get install gimp
<Roadrunner343> ok, Ill have to try that later
<Roadrunner343> right now i am running in windows
<marko> ok
<Roadrunner343> still, I would like to know how to get adept to work... because its much easier to use and install programs in bulk...
<Roadrunner343> and because you can add more repositories and stuff too it...
<ChuckNorrisTroll> Hilarious Chuck Norris joke #1 Chuck Norris doesn't need root access.
<maxcxam>    
<Skuller> !ru | maxcxam
<ogzy_> how can i listen my mp3s
<maxcxam> #ubuntu-ru
<ubotu> maxcxam:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Skuller> !mp3 | ogzy_
<ubotu> ogzy_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChuckNorrisTroll> mp3 sucks, use wav.
<Jaralm> hello evereyone
<marko> ChuckNorrisTroll flac is the best
<ubuntu__> how do I mount my HD from the Live CD
<Bilford> Im at  media:/  in konq, but permission problems wont let me mount
<marko> change them
<marko> in right click properties
<Bilford> theres no permissions
<marko> try to open it with sudo
<Bilford> ok
<Skuller> !flash | Skuller
<Bilford> marko: that worked.  ty
<fyrmedic> How do I reset my eht0 settings to default?
<marko> Bilford just dont delete something important
<Bilford> Im going to have to do a complete reformat/reinstall
<Bilford> KDE4 Alpha messed up my whole computer
<Bungler> how can i acess a hard disk connected after install
<Bungler> ?
<Bilford> either that or I have a virus
<f3n1x> hi!
<josh__> Why does every window I open start in one of the corners no matter where i move it to
<josh__> It seems kind of weird
<Bilford> wheres the trash folder
<Bilford> nm
<Odi> hello
<Fahuadai> hi odi
<Odi> can please anybody help me... pcmcia usb card not working
<Bilford> actually, yes. where is the trash folder
<Odi> recognized, even recognizing the external dvd, but when a disk is inserted stops working
<Odi> and also the other pcmcia card until I remove the pcmcia usb
<Fahuadai> bilford: you see the trash icon on the kde panel?
<GWillakers> Nanu: chmod o+x filename
<GWillakers> Nanu: ./filename
<Bilford> Fahuadai: nm i found it.  it's .Trash-0/files
<ogzy_> can u help me for playing mp3s
<Fahuadai> left click it once and open in  new window. or froma  terminal:  cd trash:/
<cables> !multimedia | ogzy_
<ubotu> ogzy_: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Fahuadai> ogzy: in amarok?
<Bilford> Fahuadai: I was looking for it on a mounted HD.  Im on the Live CD now
<Odi> any idea please?
<Dekkard> anyone running the kde4 packages?
<Fahuadai> bilford: kk.
<tailsfan> Dekkard: No
<Dekkard> leave them alone than eh?
* Fahuadai returns to corner and continues with his python program
<Bilford> Im trying to delete these files off my HD
<Bilford> But it just moved them to a Trash folder.  and I cant empty that trash
<tailsfan> Yeah, 4 is a beta thing and not to be trusted at the moment
<Dekkard> coo
<Bilford> I installed KDE4 and it broke my computer.  Im on the LIve CD now and will have to do a complete reinstall
<Dekkard>  i was just wondering with all the news about the alpha release.. but.. im such a DE whore it prolly can wait
<Bilford> and the people in KDE chaneel will just laugh at you and not help
<Dekkard> Bilford:  man that stinks
<Dekkard> Bilford: cant you just do something wierd like install fluxbox..  uninstall kde all.. and reinstall?
<tailsfan> Weirdly though with Kubuntu, I can't install my USB Hard Drive
<Bilford> Dekkard: idk
<Dekkard> idk?
<Bilford> I dont know
<Dekkard> ahh
<Dekkard> sorry man..
<Bilford> first I have to delete these files.  I have 0b left on this HD
<Dekkard> arrrgh
<LordGreyhound> does anyone know if I can install the bluetooth and HP utilities that are available in kubuntu, in ubuntu ?
<tailsfan> Yes, Thourgh Synaptic
<LordGreyhound> good :D
<LordGreyhound> I'm running the kubuntu live cd now and I don't like the interface as much as I liked the ubuntu one
* tailsfan is a KDE Fan
<LordGreyhound> but kubuntu does have does little utilities that I couldn't find in the ubuntu live cd :)
<tailsfan> but kubuntu actually contains a CD Burning App
<LordGreyhound> doesn't ubuntun have one as well ?
<LordGreyhound> *ubuntu
<tailsfan> Yeah, but it doesn't support audio burning
<LordGreyhound> aha..
<tailsfan> or mixed mode burning
<LordGreyhound> can't I install that in ubuntu also ? I assume yo're talking about K3b
<tailsfan> Yes I am and Yes you can
<tailsfan> anyone order from Shipit in here?
<GnomeRules> I have a question
<tailsfan> Yes Gnome
<GnomeRules> Why doesn't kubuntu use Gnome, a more free destop environment?
<tailsfan> Kubuntu is to KDE as Ubuntu is to GNOME
<tailsfan> it's meant to have the Desktop Environment
<KDERules> GnomeRules: Because Gnome's gtk2 is unresponsive and slow.
<sybux> Hi all, I'm looking for an application for mixing mp3 under kde/ubuntu
<tailsfan> audaicyt did you try?
<tailsfan> audacity*
<jsubl2> so KDERules and GnomeRules is the same  person
<GnomeRules> No.
<sybux> tailsfan: nope, I do not know any1 !
* tailsfan thinks he is teh only one
<strabes> does anyone have any recommendations for ergonomic keyboards that work well with linux? Preferably one where the media buttons work and everything.
<tailsfan> Why, Your's doesn't work now?
<GnomeRules> K in KDE stands for Kommunist.
<KDERules> Kommunism is better than nazis.
<tailsfan> >:-( No it doesn't
<Lynoure> hmph
<jsubl2> dont feed the trolls
* tailsfan brings out Konqi to fry GnomeRules
<GnomeRules> KDE is from Trolltech, who steals the work of the GNU.
<KonqiKid> I like the new k3b
<sybux> tails
<KDE_Fanboy> But KDE has more features than Gnome!
<KonqiKid> The things that are on Ubuntu can be easily obtained froma  CD or by teh internet
<sybux> KonqiKid: audacity is for editing not mixing :(
<KonqiKid> Sorry, my bad
<KonqiKid> then I don't know then
<KonqiKid> I just like listening to music
<sybux> ^^
<KDE_Fanboy> sybux: Insteal KDE!
<GnomeRules> No, Gnome!
<GnomeRules> KDE steals opensource code.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-66-243-216-183.pivot.net]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sybux> KDEfanboy: ???
<KonqiKid> NVM, and let's not fight, Linux Desktop Environments are all equal anyway :)
<LordGreyhound> can I use ktorrent under ubuntu ?
<KonqiKid> Yes you can
<KonqiKid> anything KDE you can basically use on Ubuntu
<LordGreyhound> or here's a better question.. do all KDE progs also work udner gnome ? :)
<LordGreyhound> lol
<LordGreyhound> u read my mind
<Dekkard> only if you have kdelibs installed
<KonqiKid> I happen to liek k3b, Kopete, Konversation and KSCD
<LordGreyhound> I'm guessing I can get those too
<KonqiKid> Synaptic does it for you
<LordGreyhound> the kdelibs
<Dekkard> which will be pretty much a cinch.. because apt does depencancies... blah blah blah
<Lynoure> sybux: there is dbmix at least
<LordGreyhound> cool
<sybux> Lynoure: thx I'll check
<LordGreyhound> has anyone tried running adobe CS3 in ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<KonqiKid> Who uses XMMS in here?
<KonqiKid> with WIne?
<nosrednaekim> is anyone here familiar with KVM?
<LordGreyhound> sure
<premier_> hello, my konqueror toolbar is broken.  I moved my ext3 partition around, and the reformat went smoothly and everything else is working perfectly.  However, for some reason the konqueror bookmarks toolbar is broken (unrelated?)
<KonqiKid> No I'm not
<nosrednaekim> premier_: that happened to me too....
<Lynoure> sybux: and galan... maybe I'll find others too. But I have not tried any myself
<nosrednaekim> can't fix it either.. (not that i've really tried)
<sybux> btw, any1 know which package I need to install to read DVD uner kaffeine ?
<KonqiKid> libdvdcss2, hold on, I'll get you a linl
<KonqiKid> link*
<nosrednaekim> !DVD | sybux
<ubotu> sybux: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LordGreyhound> how do I get root permissions ?
<LjL> !root > LordGreyhound    (LordGreyhound, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LordGreyhound> thanks :)
<sybux> oky
<Lynoure> sybux: http://www.openjay.org/ could have interesting info too
<sybux> Lynoure: thx, I was just looking also on the site !!
<KonqiKid> LordGreyHound: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<Dekkard> vlc rocks
<KonqiKid> Ye sit does
<KonqiKid> but i use XMMS to play music
<Dekkard> kde needs a good mpd frontend
<KonqiKid> mpd?
<Lynoure> sybux: :)
<Dekkard> music player deamon
<LordGreyhound> I'm trying to access a drive off the kubuntu live cd through a command in the terminal because I need root privilages
<Dekkard> its nice.. works like client and server..
<LordGreyhound> is this the right command? 0.0.0.0 ?
<LordGreyhound> sudo \dev\disk\by-label\Extra
<LordGreyhound> 0.0.0.0 was a typo :)
<Dekkard> i think the salskes are the wrong direction
<Dekkard> slashes
<Dekkard> man.. i gotta get mothers day stuffies
<Dekkard> Irssi 0.8.10 (20051211) - http://irssi.org/
<LordGreyhound> sudo: /dev/disk/by-label/Extra: command not found
<KonqiKid> Whos using Feisty right now, just for curiousity
<Dekkard> hmm
<Dekkard>  /me is
<Dekkard> i would sudo konqueror
<LordGreyhound> Live CD here :)
<Dekkard> that should allow you access
* Dekkard running feisty with gnome.kde.. flux and e17
<Roaming> hi all
<jeroen__> Hello
<Dekkard> l8rs
<Roaming> i'm having ubuntu issues.  can someone help me?
<LordGreyhound> Dekkard:  it worked
<LordGreyhound> thanks
<avenger> nabend
<avenger> jemand wach?
<Roaming> can anyone help me w/ ubuntu issue?
<Dekkard> np dood
<Dekkard> Roaming:  state your problem
<Dekkard> how else can we tell if we can help you?
<Roaming> i just installed.  sound not working.  i'm new to linux and ubuntu
<Dekkard> ok
<KonqiKid> Roaming, What sound card do you have?
<jeroen__> How can I play mp3 on Kubuntu?
<KonqiKid> One way is to install XMMS with mpg321
<Dekkard> first things fires.. click main menu> system>preferences>sound
<Roaming> k
<Roaming> done
<corey> Do anyone know if there is a way to change the login screen?
<jsubl2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dekkard> ok.. there are settings there.. try testing by clicking on the test buttons
<Dekkard> you may need to change you device or arch
<Dekkard> bbl
<yotux> can anyone help with a possible nvidia issue
<jsubl2> yotux: just ask.  you might get lucky
<yotux> getting an error of: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sybux> just a little question : which package shall I need to install so that I can compile source file. I was remember of a thing like build-essential but not sure
<jsubl2> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Roaming> dekkard... i tried each setting under sound events and nothing worked :(
<KonqiKid> Raoming, What version are you using?
<Roaming> fiesty
<KonqiKid> Weird, Feisty's Sounds works fine for me
<KonqiKid> What soundcard are you using?
<Roaming> soundblaster
<phoenixbyrd> moo
<KonqiKid> Even Weirder
<sayers> What packages are needed for 3d Chess
<KonqiKid> sybux, yes it's build-essential you install
<Roaming> i know... fiesty works fine on my ancient laptop
<Roaming> sb audigy
<Roaming> are there drivers i can try like i do in windows?
<Roaming> i'm a total linux noob
<sayers> Drivers you try?
<KonqiKid> Hmm, let me see something
<Roaming> btw, when the testing pipeline window comes up, the progress bar just sits there.  is that ok?
<RytmenPinnen_> are there any security updates in kubuntu? like in suse yast had some security updates to be made a litle now and then
<LjL> RytmenPinnen_: yes
<RytmenPinnen_> where are those to be found?
<LjL> RytmenPinnen_: in the feisty-security repository (which is enabled automatically)
<KonqiKid> update your package lists
<LjL> RytmenPinnen_: just take care to enable it for the universe and multiverse components too, if you enable those
<Roaming> konqikid... any ideas?
<KonqiKid> No I Don't
<KonqiKid> I thought alsaconf was in Synaptic, but it's not
<jsubl2> KonqiKid: alsa-utils i think
<KonqiKid> then try typing in "sudo alsaconf" and see if it works
<jsubl2> KonqiKid: check out /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<KonqiKid> So, who liek to play KFoulEggs?
<KonqiKid> I'm fine, my sound works
<icebreaker> hello
<KonqiKid> Hi
<icebreaker> I've got a problem... when i start apt (or the other programs with apt function) I get the mistake that another apt progress is running to time but I kill all apt task' and shutdown my Computer.... what can I do now? please help me
<jsubl2> icebreaker: tried apt-get -f install on the command line
<icebreaker> one moment plesase
<icebreaker> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jsubl2> so...  do it --> dpkg --configure -a
<jsubl2> it wont hurt.... promise
<jsubl2> never has me anyway
<KonqiKid> Yes, it definitely works
<KonqiKid> I had to do it one
<KonqiKid> once*
<sayers> Are there any KDE versions of somthing similar to Boabob
<KonqiKid> Boabob?
<icebreaker> thx it works ^^
<icebreaker> you are the best
<jsubl2> yw
<KonqiKid> No Problem :)
<sayers> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd1?action=AttachFile&amp;do=get&amp;target=boabob.png
<KonqiKid> One Second, installing msttcorefonts
<peu> evening all :)
<KonqiKid> Hello
<rbrunhuber> Hello
<KonqiKid> Anyone know where I can go and get Konqueror Extensions?
<RealisticDragon> hmm not sure but if you find out please let me know :)
<jeroen__> Hello
<RealisticDragon> have you tried kde-look? has lots of k related extension stuff
<KonqiKid> lol Dragon, I wish
<RealisticDragon> kde-apps.org has stuff as well
<jeroen__> How do I play mp3's? and how do I install programs?
<KonqiKid> yeah, but I meant for stuff liek FF's DownThemAll! and UnPlug
<KonqiKid> Programs = Adept
<KonqiKid> MP3 = Install XMMS with mpg321
<jsubl2> !mp3 > jeroen__
<RealisticDragon> jeroen__: to play mp3s the easiest way is probably with medibuntu (you can find out how on the wiki, one sec and ill get a link)
<rbrunhuber> Peu: what extensions? Some plugins/etensions can be used from mozilla by importing them from menu.
<RealisticDragon> jeroen__:  http://revis.co.uk/site/?q=node/149
<RealisticDragon> didnt know that rbrunhuber
<RealisticDragon> i use firefox even in kde myself, prefer the font rendering :o
<luca> hi everyone
<RealisticDragon> hi
<jeroen__> thanks
<alsamixxer> Hi ! how do ia change my soundcard in alsamixer
<luca> I have a problem with KDE on my laptop - the function+F10 key should activate CD tray expulsion, in GNOME it functions, but not in KDE
<luca> does anyone have any idea about how to solve this problem?
<jeroen__> I'll try to find out how to install Medibunto
<rbrunhuber> Realisticdragon use firefiox too. Has a few less probs with some sites. But is badly integrated in kde
<RealisticDragon> jeroen__: there is more here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<KonqiKid> rbrunhuber: Have you tried UnPlug and DownThemAll! on Konqueror?
<rbrunhuber> Luca: try filing a bug with specs of your system.
<luca> rbrunhuber ok thanks
<rbrunhuber> Konqikid: no i use ff for these.
<DerekS> how do i setup avahi in kubuntu? I want to stream from an mt-daapd on one box to amarok on another
<rbrunhuber> Luca: if you hack this for your system this only helps you. If the bug is solved everybody is helped
<rbrunhuber> dereks: avahi should work out of the box. Try installing avahi discover to verify
<DerekS> rbrunhuber: i went to zeroconf:/
<DerekS> and it shows my server
<jeroen__> I don't know where to download it, there are a lot of differant files :s
<DerekS> when i click on that
<DerekS> it doesn't actually show mt-daapd
<DerekS> jsut a fake thing i put in to test
<luca> rbrunhuber: I have NO idea of how to hack this though ;)
<luca> I mean, I do not even know where to begin to look :)
<rbrunhuber> Dereks: You have to intall mt* on your server. Avahi is just a mech to negotiate ips and services
<DerekS> rbrunhuber: i just got it working
<DerekS> rbrunhuber: haha i had that installed
<rbrunhuber> Luca: there is some special key howto AFAIK
<luca> on the wiki?
<jsubl2> luca rbrunhuber i looked thru the keyboard shortcuts in kde control center and I don't see a shortcut for eject cd
<rbrunhuber> Luca: can t remember where i read this. Maybe you have to ask google.
<KonqiKid> Back, had to go shomewhere real quick
<RealisticDragon> luca: if you prefer launchpad.net (the ubuntu support website) is a good place to ask the more tricky questions :)
<KonqiKid> Is there a program that is similiar to foobar2000
<rbrunhuber> Realisticdragon: yeah right the support section is really good
<RealisticDragon> its not that we dont want to help but im afraid that at least in my case i dont know how to help :o
<floojah> hello
<KonqiKid> Hiya :)
<rbrunhuber> Luca: you coukld also try to ask in -devel if you plan to provide a fix yourself. A bug is a help, though
<floojah> i'm very new to linux and i would like some help please
<KonqiKid> Sure floojah, go aheag
<floojah> how do you navigate in terminal?
<knapp> Where do I need to be for help with beryl?
<floojah> i'm trying to install things...
<jeroen__> I'm downloading VLC media player with the Adept installer
<KonqiKid> sudo apt-get install "nameofsoftware"
<rbrunhuber> Floojah: you came to the right place i hope now ask the right questions :-)
<knapp> floojah, if you mean scroll then try Shift+scroll or shift+up arrow
<floojah> i mean to actually move around files and directories
<floojah> i mean navigate around them not actually "move" them
<knapp> floojah: to move is "mv"
<UltimaDude> hi
<UltimaDude> How do I stop the bouncing icon everytime something loads?
<KonqiKid> What's wrong with that?
<knapp> floojah I misread. If you want to move into a different directory, then use "cd <dir>"
<rbrunhuber> Floojah: mv source target
<Skrot-> kcontrol -> Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<floojah> thank you
<Skrot-> UltimaDude: ^ set that to No Busy Cursor
<icebreaker> where can I find the icons (for folders etc)#
<KonqiKid> or /usr/share/icons/
<rbrunhuber> Cu
<UltimaDude> Kcontrol?
<UltimaDude> Can't find
<crazyrobot> icebreaker: or ~/.kde/share/icons
<icebreaker> thx
<UltimaDude> Thanks
<UltimaDude> Its now gone
<KonqiKid> Is Easy Ubuntu safe to use?
<crimsun> safer than automatix*, certainly.
<luca> rbrunhuber ok I will ask :) sorry was writing in the forums.
<luca> crimsun: can someone explain to me what is wrong with automatix?
<luca> I have used it tons of times and it NEVER gave me any problems whatsoever
<KonqiKid> luca: running that with feisty?
<jeroen__> How do I install the gimp?
<sercik> jeroen__ do you know synaptic
<jeroen__> no
<aro> jeroen__, sudo apt-get install gimp
<sercik> ?
<sercik> synaptic is a graphical simple to use package manager
<sercik> jeroen__ do you use kubuntu??
<luca> KonqiKid yep also, but I used it since Dapper...never a problem
<jeroen__> yes
<crimsun> luca: there's nothing  /wrong/  with automatix*.  We give you enough rope with which to hang yourself.  When I first encountered it, it was doing all sorts of hackish things.  I've avoided it since then.
<luca> crimsun: still not clear :)
<UltimaDude> jeroen: Open Konsole
<crimsun> luca: you asked what's wrong.  I answered that question.
<jeroen__> ok
<UltimaDude> jeroen: then type in sudo apt-get install gimp
<sercik> jeroen__ synaptic uses gnome library but you can also install it on kubuntu is the best package manager on ubuntu
<sercik> open a konsole and do sudo apt-get install synaptic
<jeroen__> it gave an error
<aro> jeroen__, paste it
<oliver> hey I got a small problem
<sercik> jeroen__ what give an error?
<crimsun> luca: if you want me to catalog what  /was/  wrong when I first encountered it, I can do that, but be aware that this list may have changed significantly [seeing how I don't track its development] :  unsafe use of apt-get -y install, unsafe temporary file use, failure to follow Debian Policy.
<jeroen__> something like this
<luca> uhm ok
<jeroen__> this is something from the error         /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<aro> jeroen__, you have something else open that is using the apt-get process
<luca> the point is that it never gave me a problem, so I understand it is not very clean, but still it functions....in any case, trying Easy Ubuntu
<sercik> lock is before another process is using package
<crimsun> luca: again, I personally don't care what you use.  We *ubuntu devs give you plenty of rope with which to hang yourself.
<aro> jeroen__, though I'm not sure why you pasted just one thing from the error instead of the error itself
<luca> ok ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> luca: you're better off learning how to use adept and installing things yourself :)
<hruskin> ls
<jeroen__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                         ess using it?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're less likely to be immolated in the resulting flame war :)
<jeroen__> thats the error
<Daisuke_Ido> jeroen__: is adept open?
<aro> jeroen__, another process is using the package manager
<luca> Daisuke_Ido: I can use adept perfectly well thanks ;) but some programs are not by default in the repos, so... :D
<sercik> jeroen__ havr you launched adept manager??
<jeroen__> yes
<jeroen__> it's downloading VLC
<Daisuke_Ido> then you're going to have to wait to apt-get anything
<sercik> you can't use another process
<oliver> how do I get bluetooth to work in linux?
<jeroen__> ow, ok
<Daisuke_Ido> can't have two apt processes at once
<sercik> apt-get adept synaptic are all programs that uses package databases but only one program at a time can have access to it
<jeroen__> and do I always have to install programs like that? with the sudo .....
<sercik> sudo is necessary to give you administrator privileges
<luca> jeroen_ absolutely NOT :)
<UltimaDude> or you won't be root
<sercik> is needed for many tasks not only to install a package
<sercik> also if you want to edit a system file
<luca> (i meant from the command line)
<jeroen__> wow, now it works :D
<oliver> anyone
<sercik> jeroen__ don't you know linux?
<jeroen__> no, It's the first time I use it :p
<jeroen__> I'm trying to learn it
<sercik> ok so you need a manual to read
<jeroen__> yeah, probably
<sercik> the chat can help you but you need the basis
<jeroen__> ok
<sercik> because linux is not very simple
<jeroen__> I noticed that :p
<sercik> but you will love it
<jeroen__> I already love it :p
<sercik> and kubuntu is one of the simpler distribution
<sercik> the most important thing to learn are:
<oliver> can anyone help me with bluetooth adaptors?
<jeroen__> what's the differance between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<UltimaDude> Kubuntu uses KDE
<UltimaDude> Ubuntu uses Gnome
<jeroen__> what's the best?
<sercik> perfect
<UltimaDude> It counts on what you want
<sercik> i think kubuntu
<UltimaDude> i liked Gnome a while ago
<UltimaDude> know I like KDE More
<sercik> kde is more comlete than gnome i think...
<jeroen__> ok
<sercik> ad is more simple to use
<UltimaDude> Gnome gets more stuff thrown at you
<sercik> jeroen__ go into system setting
<UltimaDude> and uses up too much monitor space xD
<sercik> here you can configure all setting
<jeroen__> ok, system setting
<knapp> How do I stop KDE tooltips?
<sercik> you need to learn this command:
<sercik> mount umount
<sercik> then the most important configuration files are /etc/fstab
<sercik> every user on linux have a personal directory under /home/user_name
<jeroen__> ok
<sercik> then launch konsole go to /etc for example and try ls -l *
<jeroen__> yeah, but I'm kinda installing the gimp :p
<sercik> you can see a list of files and before the name you see rwxr-xr-x
<sercik> or similar
<eams> Hi! someone knows if can I use Beryl if I have a NVIDIA TNT 64?
<sercik> this is one importat things on linux
<jeroen__> ok
<Agron33> Hi all does anyone know why WINE is disabled in Adept installer?
<sercik> r= read w = write x = execute
<sercik> the first three letters refers to proprietary of file
<sercik> the second three to all hat are in the same group
<sercik> the last thrre rest of the world
<jeroen__> ok
<sercik> so for example a file that have rwxr-xr-x could readed writed and executed only from proprietary
<eams> sercik, do you know that? excuse me, but I want to use beryl
<sercik> eams do you use kubuntu?
<eams> Yes, feisty
<sercik> i think that a tnt 64 is old
<sercik> i don't think that can run beryl good
<sercik> do you have installed nvidia drivers??
<eams> Mmm
<eams> No, I think no
<sercik> this is the first thing to do
<sercik> you need to install nvidia-legacy-glx
<eams> Which is the driver that I need?
<sercik> because you have an old card
<sercik> eams now i'm not under linux and i don't remember exactly the name but follow me
<sercik> open a konsole
<eams> Ok, apt-get install nvidia-legacy-glx, isn't it?
<eams> I did
<sercik> then write sudo apt-cache search nvidia
<sercik> in the output should be somrthing that contain legacy
<sercik> and then you need also nvidia-kernel-common
<sercik> eams have you enabled repository??
<eams> restricted-manager - manage non-free hardware drivers
<eams> smartdimmer - Change LCD brightness on Geforce 6200Go cards
<eams> xserver-xorg-video-nv - X.Org X server -- NV display driver
<eams> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on 386
<einwort> hola alguien me dice como puedo entrar a la red irc-jhispano// hello, how i can go to irc-hispano?
<eams> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic - Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on x86/x86_64
<sercik> no no
<sercik> don't paste here
<eams> Ok, sorry
<sercik> paste under pastebin.ca if you need
<sercik> and give me the link
<eams> Where?
<sercik> eams pastebin.ca is a website where you can paste and then you obtain a link
<eams> Ok, give me a second
<sercik> you can paste the link so i can open browser and see what you have pasted
#kubuntu 2007-05-13
<sercik> someone knows a substitute of synaptic under kde??
<eams> sercik, http://pastebin.ca/485173
<eams> sercik, adept is a substitute, I think
<sercik> yes but probably is not good like synaptic
<sercik> ok do------ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings nvidia-xconfig
<eams> And now?
<sercik> eams i think that many people here help me but trust me you need to study
<sercik> and read web pages
<AFaith> have a question
<eams> Ok, thank you
<AFaith> whats the name of
<AFaith> the package that includes all the utilities
<sercik> this is a very very good start http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<AFaith> for compiling programs in linux ?
<AFaith> my bad, in ubuntu
<sercik> AFaith you need to install build-essential
<felipe_> hey guys  ... how I put a alias in bashrc ?
<jeroen__> Hello, I'm back ^^
<AFaith> sercik: hello again. thanks ;))
<eams> sercik, thank you
<eams> !
<sercik> felipe_
<AFaith> btw, i've kept my promise :))
<sercik> for example alias ls ='ls -sa --color=auto'
<AFaith> i've installed feisty on one of my neighbours pc
<AFaith> :P
<sercik> alias ll = 'ls -l'
<sercik> if you write alias on konsole you will see all alias definde
<sercik> defined
<AFaith> i'm curios about one thing
<sercik> jeroen__ what do you do
<AFaith> on a AMD64 based-pc
<AFaith> what would you install ?
<AFaith> ubuntu 32bit edition or 64bit edition ?
<jeroen__> what do you mean?
<AFaith> whats the main difference ?
<sercik> AFaith the only problem is with browser plugin
<luca> hi again
<felipe_> sercik .. yes ...but i want keep this forever ... when I close the shell  the alias go away you know ?
<AFaith> i mean in perfomation
<sercik> flash for example doesn't have a 64 bit plugin
<sercik> no it is impossible
<luca> does anyone know how to embed a pdf reader other than acrobat into firefox?
<sercik> the file .bashrc is executed every time you open a shell
<jeroen__> do you guy's know some very good applications that I can use?
<AFaith> sercik: are you telling me that i can't use the flash plugin in the 64 ubuntu edition :| ?
<sercik> AFaith you canread on internet
<crimsun> AFaith: unless you create a 32-bit chroot or use the plugin wrapper, yes.
<sercik> ok crimsun
<sercik> you are better than me
<sercik> in not difficult but is a problem
<sercik> you need to install 32bit firefox
<sercik> athlon64 doesn't have problems to do that
<sercik> hi crimsun
<sercik> do you remember me??
<AFaith> ok ... i'll  google about this later
<AFaith> now, i'm trying to make the fuse kernel module to install ntfs-3g
<pitecantropus> how to burn UIF image?
<AFaith> damn, it's fast :|
<felipe_> yes ... but with the comand (ex: alias ls='ls -a' ) don't go to bashrc ...
<sercik> felipe_ do this
<sercik> cd enter
<sercik> then vi .bashrc
<i810> I've got a weird issue with i810 + VGA out on a laptop with kubuntu feisty: FN+F5 correctly sends the signal to my external monitor, and pressing FN+F5 again lets me see it on both the external monitor and my LCD. But after some time, the LCD shuts off and I can't re-enable it. It stays off no matter what I do (even after i810switch lcd on).
<sercik> then add the line alias ls = 'ls -l' for example
<sercik> felipe_ could be that another file also execute alias.... try to search under /etc/profile
<felipe_> sercik ...ok I'll see
<jeroen__> Is it possible to run .iso?
<sercik> jeroen__ you can mount the iso
<sercik> do you know daemon tools for linux??
<sercik> sorry daemon tools for windows
<sercik> crimsun hi!!
<jeroen__> wow kubuntu just hung :s
<sercik> godnight to all people here!!!!
<AFaith> i've noticed something strange in feisty
<AFaith> in fstab
<octoberdan> I closed the meter that shows how much power is left in my laptop's battery, how would I reopen it?
<octoberdan> AFaith: What have you noticed?
<AFaith> the adress of the partition it's not /dev/sda1 for example
<Agron33> why is WINE disabled in my 64 bit kubuntu installer?
<AFaith> it's UUID=e6027da5-8919-44a3-9775-f0dff83328f8 or something like that
<octoberdan> AFaith: UID?
<octoberdan> yeah
<AFaith> yep
<AFaith> why ?
<octoberdan> AFaith: That's not just Feisty, I had the same scheme with Edgy
<jeroen__> are there any good games for linux?
<sercik> do you have a raid?
<AFaith> jeroen__: try the best game ever in linux :)) tuxracer
<AFaith> the best
<sercik> jeroen__ before try to learn linux :)
<octoberdan> Agron33: You have to go through some hoops I think to get wine working with 64bit linux
<jeroen__> tuxracer
<sercik> i think the best games are planet-penguin-racer and chromium
<felipe_> sercik ...hoe can I save a modification in vi ?
<AFaith> octoberdan: since dapper i've never install any other ubuntu`s version
<octoberdan> jeroen__: The quake series
<pitecantropus> i810, FN+F5 works and for TV output?
<octoberdan> jeroen__: The doom series
<sercik> vi have two possibilty edit mode and command mode
<AFaith> sercik: yes, the SATA2 hdd is mounted in a RAID-capable system
<sercik> you press ins to go to edit mode and you can write
<omega> Hi. I've got trouble making kubuntu recognize my mic and line jacks I think. Sound works fine, but my mic doesn't work and Creox displays an error message when I try to use it
<jeroen__> any online games?
<AFaith> but it doesn't use it
<premier_> how does ext3 compare to reiserFS?  Would I want reiser on my new desktop, or should I just stick with ext3?  I'll be using raid
<sercik> then you need to press esc to enter in command mode
<sercik> and to save for example you need to do :w
<octoberdan> jeroen__: You can get World of Warcraft working with wine
<pitecantropus> jeroen, try TREMULOUS
<octoberdan> jeroen__: You can also play the quake games online
<jeroen__> I have world of warcfraft but I don't play it anymore
<sercik> felipe_ probably you can use a graphic editor
<sercik> like krite for example
<sercik> or kate
<sercik> but vi is the best
<sercik> it have syntax highlightning
<sercik> sorry kwrite not krite
<jeroen__> Now I downloading Tremulous
<pitecantropus> jeroen_, and PLANESHIFT worth to try
<sercik> AFaith that string is bacuse you have a raid
<sercik> the command to configure is dmraid if i remember
<AFaith> let me check it
<AFaith> command not found :(
<sercik> i'm not very good but....
<sercik> a raid is not like a phisical volume
<sercik> like /dev/hda
<AFaith> :)) you good enogh ;) belive me, i've seen all kind of peoples :))
<sercik> but don't worry to understand taht string
<felipe_> yes i have the kate ...but I am trying in the terminal
<AFaith> felipe_: try this marbles console-based editor : joe
<AFaith> it's the best in my opinion
<AFaith> it won't cost you much if you just try it => apt-get install joe
<felipe_> ok  AFaith ...I'll see
<i810> pitecantropus: yes, I can enable TV out with FN+F5; but not re-enable the LCD once it's gotten off
<jeroen__> omg vlc media player is so good :D
<sercik> i think that for kde kaffeine is the best
<pitecantropus> it`s i810 chipset?
<AFaith> jeroen__: ask sercik if he remembers the trick i've played with him a few hours ago :))
<i810> pitecantropus: yes
<AFaith> sercik: kaffeine really rocks for kde users
<sercik> AFaith what do you mean?
<AFaith> the little trick
<AFaith> i've done a couple of hours ago
<AFaith> entering the channel
<AFaith> and asking like a totally n00b
<pitecantropus> i810, what drivers are you using
<AFaith> what do i need to play a divx file
<AFaith> and after you've said VLC
<jeroen__> are my earphones broken or is it just the quality of themp3 :s
<scanman> selam trk var m
<sercik> ah yes i remember
<AFaith> i've provided you a nice link with a review...
<i810> pitecantropus: the i810 driver
<sercik> i like very much this channel
<omega> I have problems with kubuntu and sound input. I can get my mic or my line jacks to do anything
<sercik> i use kubuntu only for this channel
<i810> omega: I have the same problem
<AFaith> have another question in my mind ... now, that i've installed ntfs-3g i want to do something good and convert it into a .deb pack ... any good tutorials ?
<pitecantropus> i810, you know drivers for i950?
<AFaith> or can you share me your experience ?
<pitecantropus> i need one :)
<sercik> AFaith sorry but ntfs-3g is already on the repositiry i don't understand
<i810`> pitecantropus: no, alas I don't
<AFaith> sercik: i don't belive thats the latest version ;)
<sercik> ah ok
<scanman> mplayer turkish font problem of of :(
<sercik> for rpm i know a program called checkinstall
<i810`> anyhow, I hope this works eventually; for now I just shit down and restart
<i810`> *shut* down
<sercik> i don't know if is usable also under debian
<jeroen__> what formats does kubuntu normaly plays?
<sercik> i think that feisty play all
<pitecantropus> i810, what laptop?
<sercik> because they have abandoned tha politic to don't use proprietary software
<sercik> |multimedia | jeroen__
<sercik> !multimedia | jeroen__
<ubotu> jeroen__: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<AFaith> can you give me the adress of that page where you can see the contents of a repo ?
<felipe_> Hey sercik ... thank's for the help man ...
<sercik> don't worry i need also much help
<AFaith> we all need help ...
<sercik> and i want to help for what i can
<felipe_> AFaith .. thank ... joe was very useful
<AFaith> maybe we need today
<AFaith> maybe tomorrow ;)
<sercik> maybe forever....
<AFaith> felipe_: your welcome :) proud to be useful!
<AFaith> :)) lol
<Dekkard> heh
<AFaith> anyway, can you answer my last question ? please :D
<Dekkard> youguys .. need to hug?
<Dekkard> lol
<alexalux>   
<AFaith> pretty please :D
<oliver> when I plug in a bluetooth device kbluetoothd crashed
<AFaith> Dekkard: group hug ? :))
<oliver> crashed
<Dekkard> ack!!
<oliver> what should I do
<sercik> felipe_ remember the guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<AFaith> oliver: forgive me for saying such a non-sense, but try not to plugit :))
* Dekkard has no experience with bluetooth..not even with phones
<AFaith> just a joke
<oliver> lol
<oliver> any ideas?
<sercik> AFaith do you use cannabis?
<drarem> oliver, you mean you're rebooting and it crashes?
<AFaith> sercik: =))))) lol
<jeroen__> another question here :p
<AFaith> no
<Dekkard> *perk*
<felipe_> tks .. I'll read more ;D
<AFaith> oliver try looking into the logs
<sercik> i like cannabis and alcohol :)
<AFaith> maybe /var/log/syslog
<sercik> and i like good friends that smoke and drink with me
<AFaith> sercik: i'm not :))
<Dekkard> what is it.. a bluetooth keyboard?
<scanman> bir tane trk ksa aardm neyse
<sercik> is a joke!!
<jeroen__> I installed The Gimp while it was on my desktop, it's in a folder. May I move that folder?
<Dekkard> is that turkish?
<AFaith> :)) nice one
<omega_point> no one has any clue where to start to fix my mic/line problem?
<sercik> only i use a littele quantity of alcohol sometimes
<sercik> omega_point do you see mic line into mixer?
<AFaith> sercik: i'm drinking alcohol only at parties
<oliver> where are the logs?
<AFaith> and there are only 4 times a year i party
<AFaith> 1. christmas
<sercik> i like barbecue and wine
<AFaith> 2. easter
<AFaith> 3. birthday
<omega_point> sercik: yes, but as output
<AFaith> 4. every day :))
<Dekkard> omega_point:  are you having difficulty sound capture off your Mic?
<sercik> oliver are under/var/log/program_name
<AFaith> oliver: the logs are in /var/log
<drarem> the smoke blowing into FL is God's punishment for us messing with smoker's rights
<felipe_> AFaith ...hahah ... every day !!
<AFaith> try this : cat /var/log/syslog|grep bluetooth
<omega_point> sercik: in input I have 3 "capture", an IEC958 and front mic and front mic boost
<omega_point> Dekkard: Yes I do
<omega_point> Mic and Line
<sercik> drarem i hate people that smoke also if i smoke a little
<drarem> lol
<AFaith> felipe_: you've earned the big prize :)) your the only one that managed to understand the joke :))
<oliver> what's the log name
<AFaith> syslog
<Dekkard> omega_point:  i think that may be a bug.. I am having the same problem.. i can hear my mic.. but using audacity.,. i cannto record..
<sercik> have you enbled mic in registration?
<omega_point> I realized I have that problem when using creox, to mess around with my guitar
<oliver> there isn't a log
<Dekkard> my mic is enabled in the mixer..
<omega_point> sercik: how do I do that?
<jeroen__>  installed The Gimp while it was on my desktop, it's in a folder. May I move that folder?
<Dekkard> joren?
<sercik> i don't know? :)
<felipe_> were you talk from ?
<Dekkard>  you compiled the gimp from source?
<sercik> i have never used mic in linux
<oliver> jeroen_, if allelse fails move it see if it works, if it doesn't move it back
<oliver> there isn't a log
<felipe_> ops where ?
<jeroen__> I'll try it :p
<sercik> oliver which log do you search?
<wolferine> anyone use LDAP on there system?
<oliver> kbluetoothd
<oliver> bluetooth
<oliver> everything with blue lol
<oliver> and there is nothing
<sercik> i don't konw if anyone use ldap but i don't know what is ldap.... lol
<jeroen__> Yeah, I still works ^^
<Dekkard> istn that a business mail system?
<sercik> Dekkard don't do the teacher :)
<AFaith> hey ... mates, i've asked you a question... does anyone of you know whats the adress of the page were i can see details about ubuntu repos ?
<AFaith> Dekkard: i know that LDAP it's a system that enables centralized login
<sercik> what do you mean with details??
<AFaith> wikipedia surely knows the answer :))
<AFaith> but i'm too damn lazy to ask
<AFaith> sercik: i want to see what ntfs-3g is in ubuntu's repo
<Dekkard> The Lightweight Directory Access Protocol, or LDAP (IPA: [l dp] ), is an application protocol for querying and modifying directory services running over TCP/IP.
<oliver> what should i do AFaitg?
<sercik> sudo apt-cache policy ntfs-3g
<wolferine> anyone use LDAP on there system? if so, what do they use it for?
<AFaith> duuuude :|
<sercik> AFaith this help you?
<AFaith> i didn't know anything about that command
<AFaith> thanks sercik!
<sercik> eh eh
<sercik> i'm not bad
<AFaith> :)) lol be proud :))
<sercik> but that command i have learned in this channel
<oliver> it says Internal error when I press on bluetooth browser
<sercik> that command is very useful when you can't resolve dependencies
<AFaith> oliver: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LDAP check this out
<sercik> for example in the repo there is xorg-7.8 and xorg-devel-7.6
<sercik> you can't install xorg-devel-7.6
<oliver> what's that for?
<sercik> with that command you can see the different version and you undertand the problem
<AFaith> sercik: as i was suspecting, the ntfs-3g version in ubuntu repos is 1.328 and the latest is 1.417
<sercik> i don't know...
<AFaith> so ... it would really be useful for ubuntu users to have this last version
<AFaith> so, how do i make a .deb pack ?
<sercik> i think that is not good use windows drive under linux with write access... this in general
<AFaith> any tutorials ?
<sercik> search on google and don't break my .... here lol
<AFaith> sercik: if you use linux and windows on the same pc you have to
<sercik> to..?
<AFaith> i thought that you all might have some experience with that
<AFaith> i ment you don't have any choises
<oliver>  AFaith what am I suposed to do LDAS
<sercik> yes you are right but i want only tell that is not good to write on a ntfs partition with linux
<AFaith> sorry oliver, my bad
<sercik> a little time ago was not possible now i'm not sure....
<oliver> lol
<AFaith> it wasn't for you
<AFaith> wolferine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LDAP check this out
<oliver> what can i do to get bluetooth working?
<wolferine> AFaith, already read it
<wolferine> i was asking if anyone uses it
<wolferine> and if so, why
<AFaith> unless you provide some logs or more data, we can't really help you oliver
<Tarsus> Hello, anyone feel like debugging a newb with Samba?
<sercik> sorry oliver i can't help
<oliver> I haven't got any logs
<sercik> i'm not so good
<AFaith> if you've haven't got any logs maybe kbluetoothd it's not running
<sercik> and now there aren't the best people writing
<jeroen__> you guy's like amarok?
<AFaith> try those command i've gave you earlier with su
<sercik> amarok is very good
<AFaith> jeroen__: i love amaroK
<sercik> jeroen__ you can also try xmms if you like winamp
<oliver> me too
<AFaith> i've even install cywig on someones windows based computer to show him this marbles player :))
<sercik> uau
<sercik> AFaith you love amarok
<eams> sercik, now I have a problem, now my screen's resolution is 800x600 and I can't put it in 1024x768
<sercik> i like very much winamp on windows
<sercik> hi eams
<jeroen__> amarok always crashes with me :s
<sercik> what have you donw??
<sercik> done??
<eams> I did what you said, and reboot
<sercik> jeroen__ strange linux and linux programs don't crash
<wolferine> lol
<sercik> good
<jeroen__> I get stuck
<oliver> it's doesn't crash exactly it just doesn't let me do anything until I disconnect my bluetooth dongle then after I plug it in again it just freezes again
<jeroen__> I have to terminate the program
<sercik> now do ctrl-alt-F1 then do /etc/init.d/kdm stop then do nvidia-xconfig and then /etc/init.d/kdm start
<jeroen__> I want to play an mp3 file, then It said, you want to enable mp3 playback.and then I get stuck
<Daisuke_Ido> jeroen__: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<sercik> attention tha you lost screen when do ctrl-alt-F1
<jeroen__> thanks
<eams> sercik, Slow please
<jeroen__> I'll try that, when Adept has finished
<sercik> eams you can read a guide on how to install nvidia drivers
<oliver> it's doesn't crash exactly it just doesn't let me do anything until I disconnect my bluetooth dongle then after I plug it in again it just freezes again
<sercik> i think that on chat is not simple
<eams> Can I uninstall it, I think is better, If i can't to have beryl anyway...
<jeroen__> I'm really startin to like this chat and Linux ^^
<sercik> jeroen__ yu speak english well where are you from?
<eams> can I? sercik
<sercik> eams the problem is that you need to shut down X and we can't chat
<jeroen__> I'm from Belgium
<sercik> i'm from italy and the italian are not good in other languages
<jeroen__> You speak english very well ^^ Better then me :p
<adaptr> including the language of lurrrv?
<eams> I'm from Costa Rica and don't speak english, thats funny!
<Bi||aBong> i have a problem with wine when i try execute GTA San Andreas this close when start
<sercik> jeroen__ don't take me in turn!!
<wolferine> anyone use LDAP on there system? if so, what do they use it for?
<sercik> the problem is that GTA run under windows you are in the wrong operatin system :)
<Bi||aBong> umm
<Bi||aBong> GTA don't run under Linux?
<sercik> but GTA vice city was better than GTA San Anreas
<Bi||aBong> with wine?
<sercik> Bi||aBong i was joking I'm not goos with wine
<sercik> many people are able play with linux but i think that linux is not for playing
<Jeroenw__> I'm registerd ^^
<drkns> hello fella
<drkns> s
<sercik> fella in italian means ass
<Tarsus> sercik: Linux has better games off the bat than windows
<sercik> not the ass but half ass
<Tarsus> sercik:  dunno if that's worth anything though
<drkns> i tried to install latest ati driver but it asked for xorg.conf file template even though it created one with a different name
<drkns> i ment fellas and in english
<sercik> Tarsus i don't understand
<sercik> drkns i know :)
<sercik> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD night to all people i love you and linux!!!!!!
<Tarsus> sercik: Linux computers come with an average of 30+ games with a fresh install, XP has minesweeper and solitaire. PS, thanks for the Fella crack, I'll be sure not to use it on the ppl at work :)
<Tarsus> Linux is making progress on the game front, the only problem is 3d support IMO
<AFaith> sercik: creating a deb pack it's not so easy
<AFaith> if you wanna try to do this, check this tutorial out : http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/336
<Skrot-> Tarsus:  Plus the effort needed to develop games with SDL/OpenGL compared to Microsofts XNA and nice development tools
<sercik> Tarsus i don't want to beat with you but windows is for playing linux is for all other
<sercik> tell me good night or i don't go to bed ..please!!!!
<sercik> here is 01:21 pm i want go to bed
<sercik> Good night
<Tarsus> Skrot, very true, XNA is fun :)
<Tarsus> good night, I am not looking to troll, I'm just saying that I enjoy gaming in both
<Tarsus> But windows is better
<Skrot-> No problem :)
<sercik> ok goodbye see you soon
<Filthpig> bah
<AFaith> :))
<Filthpig> all this alcohol
<AFaith> goodnight sercik
<AFaith> :))
<drkns> bye
<Jeroenw__> bye
<AFaith> and don't forget to check this out too : http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<AFaith> =))
<drkns> i need to set up my wirelesscard
<Jeroenw__> I'm also gonna leave soon
<drkns> its a bcm43xx card should i use fwcutter or ndiswrapper?
<drkns> does fwcutter limit my speed to 11mbts/sec?
<Tarsus> I am having a hard time sharing ressources via samba from my linux box to my gf's windows laptop
<Jeroenw__> I'm tired
<Jeroenw__> I'm gonna sleep a bit
<Jeroenw__> see you guy's later
<Jeroenw__> bye
<AFaith> goodnight Jeroenw__!
<nabz> how do i setup xampp (lampp) or somthing similar on linux?
<aceta> nabz: sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.1.tar.gz -C /opt
<nabz> ty
<aceta> then to start it: /opt/lampp/lampp start
<aceta> np
<navets> whats sudo cp /home/naaman/installers/alsa/* . mean
<navets> what doe the * and . do
<rulezzz> hi
<nabz> it says 'XAMPP for Linux started' but nothing appears on 'http://localhost'
<rulezzz> somebody recommends me an irc channel for ansi c programming help ?
<nabz> XAMPP: Starting Apache with SSL ...
<nabz> XAMPP: Error 127! Couldn't start Apache!
<nabz> XAMPP: Starting diagnose...
<nabz> XAMPP: Sorry, I've no idea what's going wrong.
<nabz> :S
<aceta> hm
<aceta> you did it with sudo?
<nabz> yep
<wolferine> how can I view an NFS share on a local machine, in proftpd?
<aceta> hm strange
<aceta> but sorry i can't tell you what's wrong :p
<nabz> :S :(
<nabz> is there a better alternative to xamp?
<aceta> i've only used xampp...
<nabz> hmm
<aceta> you could install apache and mysql manually, but that's more difficult
<nabz> it just dont wanna start apache :|
<nabz> hmm this seems interesting: http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?p=100808&sid=e5e98f7eedd314de82667ecf8bbcace7
<aro> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<nabz> synaptic?
<nabz> ah its a package manage, dw :)
<aceta> yes ;)
<nabz> meh this is annoying :( lol
<knapp> How can I get Kopete to function w/o having to use Kwallet?
<knapp> I don't want to have to enter a password everytime it opens.
<aceta> so you've got no other apache or mysql installed?
<nabz> dont think so
<nabz> just installed kubuntu yesterday
<Skuller> how do i fake my ip of that of another country like the US?
<nabz> Skuller: Proxy server
<Skuller> nabz: so do i need to do to get this runnin on kubuntu?
<Skuller> what*
<nabz> dont have a clue, lol.. im new to llinux myself.
<nabz> TOR might work
<Skuller> tor?
<nabz> http://tor.eff.org/
<Skuller> thnx
<Mozz27> can anone help me with a removeable media problem??
<aceta> you can install tor/privoxy easily through adept, but it's not sure you get an us ip
<nabz> aceta: you got any other ideas about my xampp problem?
<aceta> i'm looking around, but google didn't give me something helpful
<nabz> ok thanks.
<aceta> sorry for the stupid asking, but you ran both commands with sudo? ;p
<nabz> yep
<i810> hi I'm trying out the KDE4 alpha release; when install kde4base, I get: "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/solidfakenetbackend/fakenetworking.xml', which is also in package kde4libs-data". It seems to be a conflict with only one file. What's the best way to solve this?
<i810> 
<aceta> sorry nabz, i have no clue what's wrong..
<nabz> :(
<nabz> this is why somtimes i think windows is better :(
<nabz> how can i remove the installed files?
<aro> Anyone know why Amarok just crashes on startup? The window fades to black informing that the process is stalled. (Kubuntu 7.04 32-bit)
<aceta> yeah, you've till got to fiddle around on linux sometimes, but some people (including me) like it ;)
<aceta> mom
<aceta> sudo rm -rf /opt/lampp
<nabz> ty
<nabz> have u managed to get beryl to work properly?
<halina> witam
<Mozz27> can anyone tell me how i can setup my removable drive to run under kubuntu 7.04
<Mozz27> can anyone tell me how i can setup my removable drive to run under kubuntu 7.04
<AFaith> Mozz27: whats the problem ?
<aceta> nabz: yes, i'm running beryl as default wm
<Mozz27> thanks for rplying afaith. when i plug in the drive i get the option to open in a new window, i click this but nothing happens
<AFaith> try mounting the drive manually
<AFaith> most often, if its an USB drive, it will be /dev/sdb1
<AFaith> so, you can use this : mkdir /mnt/removable sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/removable
<Mozz27> sorry im new to this, \how do i mount manually
<AFaith> mkdir /mnt/removable && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/removable
<nabz> when i run beryl it either gives me WSOD or if i use --use-copy it goes blurry :S so i have to reboot
<levi_> quick question
<AFaith> use the last command
<levi_> is there still a .deb package for ndiswrapper?
<aceta> you've got nvidia or ati?
<nabz> nvidia
<AFaith> Mozz27: you can read the man of mount if it doesn't work
<aceta> you edited your xorg.conf?
<nabz> nope, not sure how to
<Mozz27> thanks afaith
<AFaith> your welcome :)
<aceta> hang on
<nabz> kk ty :)
<AFaith> Mozz27: a few people remember to do what you've done
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Ireclan> How do I get the packages KOffice or KGet?
<Mozz27> what have i done
<soulrider> Ireclan: sudo aptitude install kget koffice
<soulrider> i think koffice is not in a default repo though
<acme64> so need help mounting a drive
<soulrider> acme64: what do you need ?
<aceta> nabz: you've got the "real" nvidia driver installed?
<acme64> trying to mount my windows ntfs drive
<acme64> so i stick in media/hda1
<acme64> and i get" You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/hda1"
<soulrider> /media/hda1
<Ireclan> soulrider: I don't see Kget in the repos either...
<nabz> nope, not installed any drivers :( lool
<soulrider> !info kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 440 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<soulrider> Ireclan:  all lowercase :)
<soulrider> acme64: uhm, try the guyde
<soulrider> guide*
<acme64> the wha
<soulrider> !ntfs | acme64
<ubotu> acme64: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<soulrider> check ntfs-3g out
<soulrider> thats what i used to use
<nabz> aceta: i havn't installed any drivers lol. :(
<acme64> cool beans
<soulrider> Ireclan: try installing the packages witht he command i gave you before, but package names are ALLWAYS lowercase
<soulrider> nabz: first time in linux?
<nabz> yep lol
<AFaith> acme64: you need to allow other users to read the root owned directory
<soulrider> nabz: installign the drivers is easy, but can be a bit scary for newbies
<AFaith> 2 ways to do that
<soulrider> !envy nabz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy nabz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AFaith> 1. modify fstab
<soulrider> !envy | nabz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> oh damn
<nabz> lol
<soulrider> !nvidia | nabz
<ubotu> nabz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aceta> you need to install linux-restricted-modules-generic and nvidia-glx-new through adept
<nabz> ty
<AFaith> 2. chmod 777 /media/hda1 -R
<soulrider> nabz: have you read any guide or know how installing software works ?
<soulrider> AFaith: i dont think that will work
<aro> Does anyone know why I have to reinstall Nvidia proprietary drivers every time I boot? If I don't, I get no 3D acceleration and incorrect resolutions. (Geforce 7600GT, Kubuntu 7.04)
<nabz> apt-get and adept, lol
<soulrider> its an NTFS drive, not ext
<AFaith> it worked for me :)
<soulrider> aro: have you edited your xorg ?
<soulrider> !xorg | aro
<ubotu> aro: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aro> soulrider, yes, and my xorg.conf file is fine and remains the same before and after reinstallation of the drivers.
<soulrider> aro: have you enabled them in xorg ?
<aro> soulrider, also when I go to reinstall the drivers, I get a message saying "There appears to already be a driver installed on your system" but I continue anyway because I know it's not working
<aro> soulrider, yes, I just said my xorg.conf remains the same before and after the installation
<soulrider> aro: you downloaded them from the nvidia site right ?
<aro> soulrider, yes
<soulrider> ahh aro , you new to linux ?
<AFaith> soulrider: when i was using ntfs-3g, i've made some terrible mistakes in configuring the fstab entries, so i had to use chmod to change permissions on the directory i was mounting the parition
<aro> soulrider, no
<nabz> aceta: i've installed thoes two, should i attempt running beryl?
<soulrider> its a lot easier to install from the repos
<soulrider> AFaith: i see
<aceta> first we've got to edit the xorg.conf
<nabz> ah ok,
<aceta> run sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soulrider> nabz, aceta , envy does it all for you i think
<AFaith> btw, i'm also having problems in trying to get beryl working for a fresh feisty install
<acme64> soulrider: ok, ive mounted the drive, but it keeps saying i don't have access
<acme64> theres a padlock on the icon
<nabz> hmm
<soulrider> aro: have you tried installing the driver from the repos? and changed the driver in xorg from nv to nvidia ?
<acme64> and i dont think i can edit the fstab since im on a livecd
<nabz> aceta: well the files open in kate now
<soulrider> acme64: oh, i see
<aro> soulrider, the only drivers that I can get to work properly are the ones from www.nvidia.com
<aceta> right, i've read something about envy.. but i still like to do it manually ;)
<acme64> would ntfs-3g still work?
<soulrider> acme64: alt+f2  kdesu konqueror
<aro> soulrider, they work perfectly  but I have to reinstall them at each boot
<soulrider> aceta: me too :P
<aceta> ok, go to section device
<nabz> i guess it's better to learn how to do it manually :)
<soulrider> aro: oh =/ thats odd
<nabz> ok im at it now :)
<aro> soulrider, indeed and I have no idea why
<soulrider> nabz: its easy to do it manually, but sometimes it can scare some people :P
<nabz> dentifier	"nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600
<aceta> in line "driver" replace "nv" with "nvidia"
<nabz> okies
<soulrider> aro: i think you can hold a package, so it doesnt get upgraded/installed
<nabz> done that
<soulrider> aro: try aptitude hold, and read the output
<AFaith> acme64: i belive you should try to install that distribution, because any changes you made will be erased when you will reboot your pc
<aceta> and add those options in section device:
<aceta> 	Option		"TripleBuffer"		"true"
<aceta> 	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"
<AFaith> so ... you have to start over and over again
<acme64> AFaith: , all i wanna do is get some files off the drive
<acme64> its getting formatted
<aro> soulrider, I'm not sure what that has to do with this issue
<nabz> ok done,
<AFaith> try what i've said earlier
<acme64> i typed in the /mediahda1 path, and it works now...why's that?
<nabz> Section "Device"
<nabz> 	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] "
<nabz> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<nabz> 	BusID		"PCI:3:0:0"
<nabz> Option"TripleBuffer""true
<nabz> Option"AddARGBGLXVisuals""true"
<nabz> EndSection
<soulrider> acme64: did you try alt+f2 konqueror? you shouldnt get any permission errors
<acme64> yea that worked
<soulrider> nabz aceta  please dont paste here!
<nabz> sorry about that,
<aceta> ok, but before saving make a backup to be sure ;)
<acme64> why does that work tho and not when i go through the file menu
<aceta> yeah sorry, thought 2 lines would be ok
<soulrider> aceta: because youre running konqueror as root :P
<aceta> no, just kate ;)
<nabz> aceta: so no shall i attempt to run beryl?
<truevox> God, I feel stupid asking this. Again (I'm going to write it down this time). What's the command to completely redo my xorg.conf file? For some reason I need to with this laptop.
<soulrider> nabz: lol, seems youre ina  hurry
<soulrider> nabz: beryl is betta but its pretty stable IMHO
<nabz> lol, just excited to see beryl in action
<jmichaelx> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soulrider> !xorg | truevox
<ubotu> truevox: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aceta> i'm using beryl for over half an year now, without big problems..
<truevox> I don't remember it being that long, but that seems to have the right ingrediants. Many thanks!!!
<nabz> sweet
<jmichaelx> yw
<Ireclan> OK...Gotta problem here...
<nabz> i seen some videos of it on youtube and it looks amazing
<aceta> but before you try to run beryl, you've got to restart X
<truevox> Oh yeah. That's the one. TYVM.
<soulrider> nabz: its really flashy, lots of bling bling :P
<nabz> lol
<soulrider> windows users pee themselves :P
<jmichaelx> very very welcome
<aceta> ;)
<nabz> oh yeh, is ther any quick way to restart the OS or do i have to restart the whole machine?
<soulrider> jmichaelx: i can never remember that command :P
<soulrider> nabz: ctrl+alt+backspace
<aceta> just X, strg + alt + backspace
<nabz> ty :)
<soulrider> it just restarts the graphic part
<aceta> oh ctrl :)
<nabz> well brb then
<jmichaelx> soulrider: i have just had to use it WAY too many times
<soulrider> there he goes :)
<soulrider> lol jmichaelx
<Ireclan> Packages that show under Adept are not showing under Add/Remove Programs...why?
<aceta> yeah, me 2.. knetworkmanager doesn't always work right after bootup...
<soulrider> Ireclan: did you select 'all suites' ?
<Ireclan> soulrider: Yes.
<soulrider> and check unsipported? (not sure of that checkbox is still there)
<Ireclan> soulrider: Yes again.
<soulrider> Ireclan: adept is like the 'fuller' version of add/remove
<Ireclan> soulrider: Yes, I know...Hence the puzzling nature of the problem...
<soulrider> Ireclan: lol
<soulrider> uhm, brb, i left enemy territory downloading a map and totally forgot :P
<ragarth> Hello, I recently tried the suspend feature on my desktop running kubuntu feisty fawn, and now my computer doesn't fully shut down, it restarts fine, however.
<Ireclan> So...
<aceta> well, it's not totally shutdown in suspend afair, the ram still needs some power
<acme64> whoa whoa
<ragarth> aceta: Yeah, I know, that's why I wanted to try it, but now it's doing that every shutdown.
<acme64> im trying to copy a fodler from the drive i just mounted
<acme64> and its telling me it doesn't exist o.0
<aceta> well that shouldn't be
<acme64> lol
<ragarth> aceta, I know! Unfortunately it apparently wants to be ornery, if only problems like this could be fixed with a kiss and a lollipop.
<sulamita> how do I configure network profiles for kubuntu?
<AFaith> question : where can i read the logs of beryl ?
<jreinaldo> I lost my trash link from my desktop folder. How can I get it again?
<aceta> :)
<aceta> i'm sorry but i don't know whats wrong..
<acme64> lol u can erase the trashcan in linux too?
<acme64> crazy
<AFaith> or what should i do to see whatever goes wrong with the pc i'm setting up now ... because beryl won't spin the cube until i see where is the problem.
<aceta> well you probably just deleted the link?
<ragarth> aceta: Bummer, I'd imagine suspend does something to init 0 (I think it's 0 that's for shutdown?) that is changed back when suspend comes back up, but I dunno what that might be.
<aceta> well it shouldn't do that permanently
<jreinaldo> Yes. Probably yes. I don't remember. The folder in .shar... is there
<ragarth> Yeah, alas.
<aceta> it works normally for me on my notebook..
<bunchy> salut
<ragarth> aceta: Any idea how I can get the answer? I've tried google and to be honest I'm not sure how to search for this subject.
<bunchy> y a 1 francais?
<bunchy> allo
<bunchy> ok
<bunchy> pas
<bunchy> de
<aceta> well, that's a good question..
<bunchy> francais?
<aceta> bunchy: channel #kubuntu-fr
<bunchy> cool
<nabz> rawr it messed up lol
<nabz> thinking or re-installing kubuntu then maybe xamp will work
<nabz> (using the live cd atm)
<AFaith> hey, i've asked you something
<AFaith> can you help me ?
<aceta> i already thougth something went wrong after you were away so long
<nabz> lol
<aceta> but it worked this way on several machines for me and other people
<nabz> hmm, ill try using envy after i reinstall
<aceta> you don't have to reinstall
<nabz> and hopfully xampp wil lstart working
<nabz> yeh but it gives xamp a chance of working lol
<aceta> hm, you can try it ;)
<nabz> yeh, am doing now :)
<nabz> i wanna get use to linux and use it as my main os
<nabz> it seems pretty cool :)
<aceta> that's what i thought seven months ago ;)
<aceta> and now i'm using only linux..
<aceta> i even ran games successfully on wine
<aro> Anyone know why I still can't write to an NTFS partition even after successfully using ntfs-config to enable write support to internal device and remounting?
<phoenixbyrd> when I run beryl, I lose my apps title bar with the minimize/close buttons
<aceta> don't need windows at all any more - and it feels good ;)
<nabz> games :o thats the downside of linux (in my eyes)
<nabz> if games work (and photoshop) it will be perfect
<aceta> yes it is
<acme64> ok, so, what do i do about my file does not exist error?
<aceta> many games work with wine, some even faster as on windows ;)
<acme64> i can view everything fine
<aceta> and i've also got used to gimp as alternative to photoshop
<nabz> hmm,  i tried gimp once but it just didnt feel right lol
<aceta> aro: ntfs-3g is installed?
<aceta> well it's all a question of adaption
<acme64> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nabz> yeh, i guess it is
<aceta> if you're used to linux windows also feels strange ;)
<nabz> lol
<aro> aceta, yes
<aro> aceta, my fstab line is UUID=7834FCD734FC98F8 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<aceta> hm, the mounting point is missing?
<compilerwriter> Accidently opened the cdrom door of an audiocd.  Now I have two icons for the thing on my desktop and I can't get either one to eject it.  How do I fix this?
<aceta> try it manually in the konsole and test it: sudo umount /media/sda1
<aceta> sudo ntfs-3g /media/sda1 /mounting/point -o locale=en_US.utf8
<aceta> but then you can only use it as root, i think
<aceta> but that's good enough to test it
<edu> help me! there's a very strange situation...
<compilerwriter> !ask | edu
<ubotu> edu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ragarth> Would someone mind doing me a favor and run dir /etc/rc0.d and giving me the full filename of the file with the word halt in it?
<edu> I connect to the internet and konqueror, kopete... acts as if i were not connected
<edu> but with dillo web browser and with konversation it works...why?
<edu> what's wrong? omg!
<compilerwriter> S90halt
<ragarth> Huh, so it didn't do that, I'm at a loss.
<aro> Nevermind, got it working.
<compilerwriter> So it didn't do what ragarth
<ragarth> compilerwriter, I tried to use the suspend function on my desktop, it suspended but would not come back up. Now every time I try to shutdown my computer, it suspends instead.
<ragarth> I checked to see if the service in init 0 that calls halt was disabled, and it wasn't.
<compilerwriter> ragarth did the blasted shutdown button get accidently remapped to do a suspend?  I think one can do that in the system settings.
<ragarth> I typed init 0 from command line and it did the same thing.
<edu> My kde apps don't work with the internet but non-kde apps do, what can be wrong?
<aceta> you've checked internet settings in kcontrol?
<edu> yes, but i'm using kppp, since i have a 56 k connection
<acme64> ok, im not sure how this works, how do i install ntfs-3g?
<nabz> ok it's installed, back in a few
<aceta> acme64: through adept ;)
<kim> its 3 in the morning, i cant chat here... and im bored, where do i go?
<acme64> is that a website a command a what?
<aceta> or sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g should also work
<aceta> adept is the package manager
<acme64> E: couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<sparr> I have a random PS/2 device (a gamepad) that /dev/input doesnt know about.  Where should I start on trying to get it working?
<l_r> hello
<aceta> hm, try with adept
<nabz> where can i get envy from?
<aceta> google for it
<nabz> okies
<l_r> uname -a reports a SMP flag. why did kubuntu install a kernel compiled for smp machines, although my machine has 1 cpu?
<l_r> any good reason?
<nimble> if you switch cpu in the future?
<l_r> 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<l_r> nimble, what do you mean?
<crimsun> l_r: because it decreases the number of distinct binary packages we have to compile from linux-source-2.6.20.
<nimble> if you get a multi-core cpu in the future you wont need a new kernel
<crimsun> l_r: the more packages that we have to compile, the longer it takes to roll out a new release, and the longer it takes to roll security/update errata
<acme64> aceta:  when i do the aptget thing, where does it look for the packages?
<crimsun> l_r: not to mention each binary l-i takes up additional space
<nabz> lol soz for bein such a noob :( i got the .deb file, now how do i use it lool
<acme64> cuz i just donwloaded a tgz file of it
<l_r> in my experience running smp kernels one a single cpu might have much more possibilities to fail. it's not safe and even slower in some cases
<aceta> umm the normal ubuntu repositories
<aceta> but it should install it itself
<nimble> apt-get gets stuff from the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> l_r: ...except that we use SMP alternatives, which disables the SMP code on boot for appropriate hardware.  Check your dmesg.
<acme64> aceta: well, it didn't now what?
<acme64> can i point it to the file i downloaded?
<nabz> when i click the .deb file it opens ark :S
<crimsun> l_r: case in point:
<crimsun> [    7.158483]  SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
<crimsun> [    7.158871]  Freeing SMP alternatives: 11k freed
<aceta> probably you have to uncomment some of the repositories
<aceta> in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<l_r> crimsun, i see.. is it a patch from kubuntu?
<acme64> can i even edit it, im on a livecd
<aceta> a tgz file has to be compiled
<crimsun> l_r: it's an upstream patch that we've applied since 6.06
<acme64> oh lawd compiled?
<aceta> should work
<acme64> this is getting way too compicated :/
<acme64> complicated
<l_r> i didn't remember official kernels would turn smp support off if not needeed
<Ghone[fark] > acme, it isn't as bad as you think
<l_r> ok
<crimsun> l_r: that's why I said it's an upstream patch that we've applied since 6.06
<crimsun> l_r: it's not in upstream kernel.org but in upstream
<acme64> i dont even have write access to the source file
<l_r> i see
<aceta> if you don't want to install linux but have access to ntfs partitions i would recommend knoppix
<aceta> you have to be root to edit it
<nabz> aceta: how would i go about using the envy .deb file?
<acme64> oic
<acme64> whats the command to open kate in root?
<aceta> right-click and install ;)
<acme64> su kate?
<nimble> sudo
<acme64> oh
<aceta> or sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb
<nabz> ah ty :)
<aceta> sudo kate
<aceta> you're welcome ;)
<acme64> bah wtf
<acme64> still doesn't work
<AFaith> it's almost 4.30 in my country ...
<AFaith> am
<AFaith> i'm going to take a nap
<AFaith> good night all
<aceta> central europe? ;)
<acme64> later
<nabz> its 2.13 am here :(
<AFaith> & good luck
<aceta> good night AFaith
<nabz> and nite
<AFaith> aceta: YES. romania ;))
<aceta> :)
<aceta> not too far - i'm german ;)
<nabz> and wow when installing envy loads of errors appeared :(
<AFaith> too bad your not romanian ;))
<aceta> hehe ;)
<aceta> nabz: umm?
<nabz> lol.deb
<acme64> aceta: uncommenting the other repositories didn't help
<nabz> woops
<acme64> now what
<aceta> the package manager should solve it usually
<nabz> it says stuff like, depends on this file and its not installef
<aceta> acme64: you uncommented them and saved the file?
<nabz> installed
<acme64> yes i did aceta
<aceta> well the package manager should install them
<acme64> add remove program thing?
<aceta> but you could do it manually
<nabz> yeh, doing it now :) ty again
<aceta> acme64: sudo apt-get update
<aceta> then try sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g again
<aro> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<acme64> aceta: WORKS
<aceta> :)
<acme64> i love u
<nabz> lol
<aceta> thanks ;)
<acme64> no, srsly...have my babies
<aro> How do I automount?
<soulrider> aro: /etc/fstab
<aro> Yes, but what do I have to add there
<soulrider> aro: edit that file
<aro> I have it mounted and I do it manually
<nabz> :D i think nvidia drivers installed :D
<aro> How can I have it automount though?
<soulrider> <device> <mountpoint> <options> and a couple other things
<soulrider> man fstab
<aro> k
<nabz> how come my taskbar and stuff dissapeared when i started beryl?
<nimble> weird never had the taskbar disappear
<nabz> not taskbar
<nabz> erhh whats it called
<nimble> window decorations?
<nabz> top bit of each program
<nabz> where it has close minimize etc
<nimble> emerald must not have been loaded
<nimble> start beryl-manager
<nimble> starts everything you need
<nabz> lol its not installed
<abegol> Can somebody tell me the easiest way to install Realplayer rpm package
<abegol> the rpm package is on my desktop and I don't know how to enter the command to run it
<nimble> well try starting emerald
<abegol> nimble are you talking to me?
<abegol> I don't have emerald
<abegol> what is it?
<nimble> no i was talking to nabz
<nabz> rawrr beryl-manager takes it time to load
<nabz> then nothing happend :S
<nimble> get alien to install rpm files, it can convert them to deb
<abegol> ok
<abegol> I will try it
<nabz> so how would i go about starting beryl properly?
<nimble> sometimes it doesnt start first time, id just try and run it again
<nimble> it should give you a beryl icon in the system tray
<nabz> im trying the beryl manager
<nabz> and its taking ages to load :/
<nabz> and nothing happend again :/
<Graham> Anybody here tried Windows Vista?
<nimble> try running in a terminal
<aceta> nabz: is the diamond in the systray?
<nabz> nope
<aceta> Graham: yes, got it installed on my new notebook
<levi_> I haves a question for someone
<nabz> rawr i typed 'beryl manager' in the konsol and the top bit's gone again :/
<aceta> top bit's?
<nimble> do you have emerald?
<nabz> of the applications
<nimble> should be installed automatically
<nabz> and emerald? i think so
<Graham> aceta: Do you like it?
<nabz> 'Emereld theme manager;
<nabz> i got that
<aceta> yeah thats a common bug, you need to tweak the xorg.conf for that ;)
<aceta> well it looks nice
<aceta> but i haven't used it often
<nabz> ah, how do i tweak the corg.conf? to fix it?
<Graham> aceta: Word to the wise, don't :)
<Graham> aceta: I've been a critic of it, so I decided to give it a shot...
<aceta> me 2 ;)
<nabz> aceta: how would i go about tweaking the xorg.conf to solve my problem?
<aceta> you used it ample?
<aceta> well
<Graham> aceta: Seriously, everything I like about Vista, is already in XP, and every new feature and the new layout, I hate!
<aceta> i don't want to destroy your X again ;)
<Graham> They got rid of the easy desktop preferences and made some big manual thing.
<nabz> lol, its worth a shot
<nimble> i think you can add the settings by passing nvidia-settings some parameters
<Graham> I'm cleansing my HD atm.
<nabz> unless theres another way?
<aceta> yeah youve got somehow less control over everything
<aceta> not that i know
<nabz> ah ok, i guess giving this a shot is the only way :| lol
<aceta> hang on a sec, moving into bed.. ;)
<nabz> lol, alrighty
<levi_> Does anyone know if Ndiswrapper .deb packages are still around?
<nimble> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
<nimble> i think thats what you need to add to xorg.conf
<nabz> ah, how do i edit the xconf again? sudo kate .....
<nimble>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nabz> ty
<aceta> yeah should be it
<aceta> into device section
<nabz> in the device bit?
<nimble> should really use kdesu for graphical programs btw
<nabz> ok ty
<nabz> ok gna restart, lets hope it worked :)
<nabz> brb
<abegol> Can somebody tell me how install Realplayer
<abegol> I have downloaded it and it is on my desktop as a rpm package
<Rictoo> how would I change the horizontal and vertical freq of my monitor in xorg.conf? Where is the option?
<nabz> rawr the stuff disapeared again :S
<nabz> Anyone got any ideas? im running beryl through the konsole by typing 'beryl' is that correct?
<nimble> its in the monitor section
<nimble> beryl-manager
<Rictoo> ...
<Rictoo> it's not oO
<aceta> ok folks, since it's really late here, i'm going to sleep now
<aceta> have a nice evening/night, whatever ;)
<nimble> i have some lines like this    HorizSync       28.0 - 51.0                VertRefresh     43.0 - 60.0
<abegol> hey nimble I installed alien
<compilerwriter> Gentlemen and Ladies I somehow have two audiocd icons on my desktop for one audio cd in my machine.  Neither one will let me eject the blasted disc.  What do I do?
<nabz> yay ty :D :D beryl-manager worked :D
<abegol> but I don't see it anywhere in my computer
<nabz> this is sweet
<BluesKaj> abegol, you downloaded the wrong pkg ...rpm files are for other linux distros not kubuntu
<levi_> manually unmount the disc drive
<abegol> what is the next step to install Realplayer?
<levi_> I think..
<BluesKaj> see if you can find a .bin file or .deb files
<compilerwriter> was that to me levi_
<levi_> its umount /dev/cdrom0
<nabz> one more thing, lol. how can i set beryl to be my default manager?
<levi_> yes
<abegol> ok, what package am I supposed to download?
<nimble> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX that gives a few ways to make it autostart
<BluesKaj> abegol, a .bin file or .deb files
<nabz> ty
<Dekkard> !realplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abegol> ok
<abegol> I will try that
<BluesKaj> or tar.gz  or tar.bz2
<levi_> if not that, its umount media/cdrom0
<Dekkard> abegol:  try finding a realplayer package in synaptic or adept package manager
<nimble> alien file.rpm    should convert it to a .deb file
<levi_> compilerwriter, do you know about ndiswraper?
<levi_> *p
<compilerwriter> Not really levi.  Why do you ask?
<jaevel> anyone available to help me with my system?
<levi_> frick
<Pupeno> Anyone tried home-encrypted on Kubuntu using Luks, like what it is described on http://pupeno.com/2006/12/17/encrypted-home-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu-or-debian/ with Kubuntu 7.04?
<levi_> I need help compiling it or just finding a deb package
<BluesKaj> jaevel, just ask yer question
<levi_> Im trying to install a Linksys USB wifi stick w/ speedbosted
<levi_> *r
<jaevel> im getting an error "su returned with an error"
<compilerwriter> You should be able to get the blasted thing from the repos levi_
<compilerwriter> levi_ I can't seem to umount any of those things.
<levi_> it must be unmount then
<Dekkard> hmm
<levi_> try unmount /media/cdrom0 or /dev/cdrom0
<Dekkard> that sounds wierd
<BluesKaj> jaevel, what are you trying to install ?
<levi_> Sorry..
<levi_> my memory isnt perfect and I recall trying ONE of those and it working
<levi_> xD
<Dekkard> no.. thats not what i mean levi_  .sorry
<levi_> eh? Oh sorry not you Dakkard
<levi_> Misread
<levi_> Dekkard
<jaevel> BluesKaj: im just trying to get into "User Management"
<naegling23> hey, im using konqueror to try and rip some cd's, but how do I adjust the quality of the encoding?
<jaevel> BluesKaj: i click on Administrator mode and type my password and it give that error
<levi_> compilerwriter,any luck yet?
<BluesKaj> jaevel are you in gnome ?
<nimble> konquerors a browser?
<nabz> to make beryl startup wiht kde i tryed ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager but it did not work :S any idea?
<levi_> Yes
<levi_> both web and file
<compilerwriter> No joy levi_
<levi_> and so you know Firefox is too
<jaevel> BluesKaj: KDE
<levi_> Huh...
<levi_> try it wih sudo
<levi_> Ill play with it myself
<BluesKaj> jaevel, did you type in a password when you installed kubuntu
<compilerwriter> Already tried it with sudo levi_
<naegling23> nabz, just create a shortcut to launch it in the autostart folder
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj do you have any ideas for me on my little annoyance?
<levi_> compilerwriter, okay its umount
<levi_> but
<nabz> lol new to linux :D wanna gimmie a hand? lol
<abegol> I have RealPlayer.bin file on my desktop. Can somebody tell me how to install it?
<zeekstarr> how do I burn an mpeg on a dvd so I can watch it on my dvd player?
<zeekstarr> using k3b
<levi_> go to your root folder
<levi_> compilerwriter,
<compilerwriter> !ask | nabz
<ubotu> nabz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jaevel> BluesKaj: i have the the default install, so i have my user name and password, nothing for root....
<compilerwriter> done levi_
<levi_> hang on i have to do this myself to explain it... ^^;;
<nabz> wheres the startup folder?
<levi_> on the righ  hand side where theres a tree list of your folders anfd such
<levi_> your CD drive SHOULD be there
<nimble> autostart is the startup folder, id try one of the session methods
<naegling23> ~/.kde/Autostart
<levi_> use that in umouint
<hitmanWilly> nabz: <your home>/.kde/Autostart/
<compilerwriter> I understand levi_ I had to tie and untie my own shoes three times when my niece asked me to help her to explain it.  Some things one does with mere muscle memory without any clue as to how they accomplish the task.
<zeekstarr> video dvds, anyone? can I do it with k3b?
<levi_> Wow typos galore
<compilerwriter> levi_ typos galore?
<nimble> doing  export KDEWM="/usr/bin/beryl-manager" is the only way i ever managed to get beryl to start properly on start up
<levi_> yeah
<naegling23> whats the best program to rip cd's to mp3?
<BluesKaj> sorry jaevel , i don't know what to tell you  :>(
<nabz> nimble do i type that in the konsole?
* levi_ points compilerwriter to pm
<nimble> no it says on that page about how to do it
<nabz> ok 2 secs
<jaevel> BluesKaj: is there somewhere else i can go?
<zeekstarr> is it possible to burn an mpeg on a dvd so I can watch it on my dvd player?
<abegol> Can somebody tell me how to install Realplayer.
<nabz> by creating  kdesu kwrite /usr/bin/startberyl.sh ? nimble
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, that's a new one on me too
<levi_> yuo must be kidding
<abegol> I have downloaded the .bin pkg and it is on my desktop
<levi_> thats the first time ive seen that.. I cant PM unles registered
<BZWingZero> Anyone have a second, I tried setting my system to use the proprietary ATi drivers and now X will not start. I have a root prompt. Can you help me revert it?
<naegling23> doesnt automatix do realplayer?
<BluesKaj> jaevel , perhaps a restart ctrl-alt-backspace and try again
<nimble> nabz: yeah, you also need to create the session file so it shows up in kdm
<levi_> compilerwriter, [22:03]  <levi_> Okay so the cmd is whatever the cdrom name appears in root sudo umount /media/devicehere
<nabz> 'sudo kdesu kwrite /usr/bin/startberyl.sh' gives me this error: 'Kwrite: cannot connect to X server'
<levi_> *in the root folder*
<abegol> what is automatrix?
<compilerwriter> levi_ you have managed to confuse me.
<compilerwriter> I have done a cd / in a Konsole
<hitmanWilly> !automatix | abegol
<ubotu> abegol: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<compilerwriter> levi_ should I have done it in Konq?
<nabz> 'sudo kdesu kwrite /usr/bin/startberyl.sh' gives me this error: 'Kwrite: cannot connect to X server' nimble
<nimble> what about kate?
<levi_> No
<nekyinboots> hello
<nabz> ok ill try kate
<levi_> compilerwriter, in terminal, Konsole w/e you have
<nabz> doesnot work, do i need the 'kdesu' part?
<nimble> yeah, that or sudo
<nabz> ah ok working now
<BZWingZero> Anyone have a second, I tried setting my system to use the proprietary ATi drivers and now X will not start. I have a root prompt. Can you help me revert it to the default? I'm currently running Kubuntu 7.04.
<levi_> compilerwriter, any luck now?
<levi_> and does anyone know anything about Ndiswrapper?
<BZWingZero> A little.
<nekyinboots> I need help with aMSN, it keeps asking for a module called TLS, I am new to Linux, but not to PC's, how do I install TLS, apperently it is a security protocal
<compilerwriter> levi_ none of the things are mounted.  yet I have two icons on my desktop.
<levi_> if they arent mounted you should be able to eject them
<levi_> thouh
<BluesKaj> BZWingZero,  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<levi_> it might be like my wireless
<nabz> ok how would i select the session when i log in? nimble
<levi_> once i disconnect i cant reconnect without a reboot
<levi_> try rebooting
<compilerwriter> levi_ I just did a refresh desktop and now I have two folders in place of the two cd icons.
<nabz> brb
<nekyinboots> Anyone know how to install TLS??
<nabz> back,
<crimsun> nekyinboots: the library support it is installed by default in Ubuntu.  What are you really asking?
<crimsun> supporting it, even.
<nabz> i selected the beryl session upon login, and it dont seem like beryl has started :S
<ads_> hi what can i type in bash shell to shutdown x server  -- need to install nvidia drivers
<ads_> pls
<crimsun> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<crimsun> or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<crimsun> (the latter if you're using a default Kubuntu)
<ads_> thanQ
<nekyinboots> Then how do I point aMSN at the module, I found a folder in root called TLS, I entered that path in aMSN but it did not help
<manuel_> Hi!!!
<nabz> i selected the beryl session upon login, and it dont seem like beryl has started :S
<crimsun> nekyinboots: are you trying to compile aMSN?
<manuel_> Anybody who can help me installing flash player on Konqueror.... Kubuntu 64 bit.
<nabz> yo nimble, i selected the session on login but it dont seem like beryl has started :/
<nekyinboots> No I have it installed, GUI loads fine, it is calling for a module called TLS
<nimble> hmm, do you have the beryl system tray icon
<nabz> nope
<nimble> is beryl-manager actually running?
<nabz> like the menu which appears when u press the tray icon appeared, but that was about it
<nimble> flash on 64bit konqueror is something i never managed to do, better off using 32bit konqueror imo
<BluesKaj> manuel_, go to you tube using konqueror and it should doan auto install when you click the message telling you need flash
<nabz> ah sec brb
<compilerwriter> Crimsun I am perplexed and baffled I somehow ended up with two audiocd icons on my desktop.  Went and tried to umount /media/cdrom* and then was able to eject the disk.  Did a refresh on my desktop and now have one folder labeled Audio CD on it.
<compilerwriter> How do I get rid of the blasted folder?
<crimsun> probably restart kdm
<crimsun> there's some odd caching issue that I've not bothered to track down
<nekyinboots> crimsun, any ideas?
<nabz> yay it worked :D but now when it starts up the icon does not appear in the tray and the little beryl manager icon menu apears :S
<crimsun> nekyinboots: I need a screenshot or something
<BZWingZero> BluesKaj, did that and it still isn't working. Giving me a fatal error when X tries to start
<nekyinboots> Ok how do I send you a screenshot?
<BluesKaj> ok BZWingZero , type startkde , then after it gets back to the prompt , type startx
<compilerwriter> Crimsun did a kill -HUP on kdm and tht did not get rid of things.
<nekyinboots> I am going to try a few things
<crimsun> compilerwriter: no, a complete restart of kdm.
<compilerwriter> crimsun help me here then I am having a brain fart.
<BZWingZero> BluesKaj, didn't work, Still getting the same error when I type startx, comes back with "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<compilerwriter> Crimsun is it something to do with init.d?
<crimsun> compilerwriter: drop to a console, login, then execute sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<dsmith_> Vista = Useless   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20575/
<nimble> i think the menu might be appearing because beryl-manager doesnt get shut down properly
<dsmith_> Q: anyone been able to get SD cards working in ubuntu?
<nimble> check if multiple beryl-managers are running
<Rictoo> err
<Rictoo> what is the 'whiptail' process?
<manuel_> Thanks BluesKaj....
<BluesKaj> BZWingZero, do the xserver reconfig again, but this time choose the vesa driver so you can get back into kubuntu to reset  your drivers
<BZWingZero> BluesKaj, ok, will try that.
<nimble> btw nabz, if you have nvidia, with aiglx and beryls default settings youll get a black window bug if you open too many windows
<lters> any tips on getting suspend to work with x40 thinkpad?
<lters> new clean install
<nabz> my beryl decorater stuff has gone :( any ideas?
<nimble> just disappeared?
<nabz> yep
<nabz> :S
<hitmanWilly> nabz: try sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<nabz> kk
<nimble> try running beryl-manager again
<BZWingZero> BlueKaj, I've got x back with those drivers. I'll set it to use the right ones from kde. I know my way around there. Still a little afraid of the command line.
<hitmanWilly> nabz: then restart x
<nabz> kk ty
<nabz> brb
<nabz> its still missing :/
<nabz> should i reinstall beryl-manager?
<nabz> it happend after changing some settings on it
<hitmanWilly> nabz: try dpkg-reconfigure emerald
<nabz> k
<nimble> try selecting reload window decorator in beryl-manager
<nabz> i have done that
<nabz> kk should i restart hitmanwilly?
<nimble> window manager as well?
<nabz> yep
<hitmanWilly> nabz: restart window manager
<compilerwriter> Crimsun that seemed to do the trick.
<nabz> hmm its still the same :S
<nimble> hmm, what exactly did you change?
<compilerwriter> Thanks.
<BZWingZero> BlueKaj, Thanks a bunch for your help.
<nabz> cant remeber lol, enabled quite a few things :/
<hitmanWilly> nabz: dpkg-reconfigure beryl
<nabz> tryed that just now
<hitmanWilly> nabz: beryl manager?
<BluesKaj> BZWingZero, try not to ask too high refresh rate from your monitor , sometimes that can cause X to go out of range
<nabz> yeh done that aswell
<hitmanWilly> err, beryl-manager
<hitmanWilly> reload window decorator?
<nabz> reloaded it already
<BluesKaj> NP,  BZWingZero
<BZWingZero> BlueKaj, I was rereading supported cards for the driver... mine wasn't on the list. I think that is what caused it.
<nabz> hmm should i reinstall berl
<nabz> beryl
<octoberdan> My shift key keeps sticking KDE and occasionally I lose controll of my cntrl and alt keys
<BluesKaj> BZWingZero, is your monitor listed as well ?
<hitmanWilly> nabz: the dpkg-reconfigure did more or less the same as reinstalling
<octoberdan> This is only happening in KDE
<nabz> oh :|
<octoberdan> Anyone else have the same problem?
<nimble> try just deleting the .beryl folder in your home directory
<nabz> ill try a restart, brb
<nabz> :( still the same
<nimble> did you delete your .beryl folder?
<nabz> nope
<hitmanWilly> nabz: yeah, try that
<nabz> ok
<nabz> thats in the root dir?
<hitmanWilly> nabz: no, your home
<nimble> in your home directory
<nabz> dont have .beryl in home :S
<hitmanWilly> ie ~/.beryl
<nimble> youll need to show hidden files
<nabz> oo i see
<nimble> files and folders that start with a dot are hidden
<nabz> shall i go ahead and delete the contents?
<max> !gtkguitune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkguitune - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nimble> yeah or the folder
<nabz> okies
<nabz> reconfigure command now i guess
<nabz> yay it worked :D ty
<hitmanWilly> nabz: usually apss store info in ~/.<whatever>, if you wipe the folder it usually sets it back to default
<nabz> sweet, thanks for tha t:)
<stealthy|lap|kub> how would I get something to autostart when I log in on kubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> stealthy|lap|kub: link it in ~/,kde/Autostart
<hitmanWilly> err, .kde
<stealthy|lap|kub> softlink?
<stealthy|lap|kub> erm what do you mean
<lgkjg> whats the irc command to release a stuck nick?
<max> what is the name of Adpet Manager? the name that i would have to type in for it to open in a term
<nimble> adept_manager
<BluesKaj> lgkjg,  /nick newnick
<max> nimble: thanks
<hitmanWilly> stealthy|lap|kub: make a symlink to the app in <yourhome>/.kde/Autostart, or put an executable shell script with a list of cmds you want to run on startup
<lgkjg> BluesKaj: it says its in use when i do that
<khaije1> BluesKaj: oops!
<octoberdan> Hmm... my keyboard only works when using certain programs now
<octoberdan> Konversation is all set, but not gaim or firefox
<nimble> desktop files should work in the autostart folder as well
<Dekkard> wish i could find dekorator
<octoberdan> Dekkard: You lost it!? Oh no!
<Dekkard> i did have it
<Dekkard> i still have the themes
<stealthy|lap|kub> ok, symlink, that's what I ha dmeant by softlink
<Dekkard> but not tab in window deko panel
<hitmanWilly> stealthy|lap|kub: anything in that dir gets run on kde startup
<Dekkard> oh well
<benji_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stealthy|lap|kub> hitmanWilly: Thanks.
<stealthy|lap|kub> will I have to make the ~/kde/Autostart?
<nimble> .kde
<stealthy|lap|kub> I have no !/kde
<stealthy|lap|kub> ah k
<hitmanWilly> np
<nimble> its a hidden folder
<nabz> hey, when i try and run xampp (lampp) it gives me a error: 'XAMPP: Error 127! Couldn't start Apache'
<nabz> then 'XAMPP: Sorry, I've no idea what's going wrong.' any ideas?
<max> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nimble> where did you install xampp from?
<nabz> i changed my resultion from my nvidia settings but once i restart the OS it goes back to normal. anyway of making my changes permenent?
<semistud2354> this is where i can come for questions if i have problems with kubuntu
<semistud2354> first time...
<nimble> did you get nvidia-settings to write xorg.conf
<nabz> nope, how do i do that?
<dkkong> Can someone help me change my icons to double click instead of single click
<nabz> ah dw i got it
<nabz> wow i feel stupid ol
<nabz> brrrb tim to test
<nimble> dkkong: go the system settings
<dkkong> I'm there
<nimble> then keyboard & mouse
<dkkong> Okay
<nimble> then mouse, then under icons you can change it to double click
<semistud2354> if you want to change your double click thingy...you can go click the K then go to system settings "keybord and mouse" click the mouse
<semistud2354> then icons...and double
<semistud2354> lol
<nabz> tried that, still dont work :(
<semistud2354> anyone know whats better....kaffine...or mplayer
<semistud2354> ...or is there anything better
<dkkong> I don't see Icons. I see general cusour theme advanced and mouse navigation
<nimble> whats resolutions do you have section screen in your xorg.conf
<dkkong> 1078*764
<nimble> icons a subsection in general
<BluesKaj> semistud2354, it's a tossup , but I prefer kaffeine...easier to use
<semistud2354> does kaffene have a plugin for firefox
<semistud2354> ?
<nimble> i use vlc, no need to screw around with annoying codecs
<BluesKaj> yup
<semistud2354> does vlc have a firefox plugin??
<BluesKaj> yup
<dkkong> I can't get to xorg
<dkkong> Nevermind, I"m in and have no icons subsection
<nimble> you dont need to go into xorg.conf, i was talking to someone else
<nabz> whats the path to the   xorg file?
<semistud2354> does vlc have a firefox plugin??
<nimble> icons in a section in general under mouse
<crimsun> semistud2354: yes.
<nimble>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nabz> ty
<nabz> bb
<nabz> brb
<dkkong> Under mouse, I don't see icons
<dkkong> holy split
<nimble> there should be "Button Order", then a checkbox with "Reverse scroll direction", then a section with "Icons"
<intelikey> hut.   Riddell  is +o  what's up...
<mefisto__> I have beryl starting with kde (from the Autostart dir) but it almost always scews up the icons in the panel tray. One of them (usually adept notifier) shows up as a small window at the top left of the desktop. If I switch back to kwin, then back to beryl, the icon goes back to the tray. Does anyone else have this problem? Is there a better way to get beryl starting automatically?
<nimble> i get that error
<hitmanWilly> mefisto__: its a bug in beryl as far as i can tell
<nimble> never found a fix though
<hitmanWilly> mefisto__: i even posted it on launchpad
<BluesKaj> window dressing with holes :)
<Mantice> Could some one help me my kubuntu does some strange stuff shuting down.
<mefisto__> other than that, beryl seems pretty stable. even more stable than kwin as window manager
* hitmanWilly is running beryl over xfce :)
<mefisto__> hitmanWilly: how is it on xfce?
<Mantice> When I shutdown I get like all these pritty colours... and it looks like the res changes every 5 seconds.
<hitmanWilly> mefisto__: about the same as kde, just a bit faster since xfce is pretty light on the system resources
<Mantice> wtf guys ?
<Mantice> net split  ?
<hitmanWilly> wow, 2 in a row...
<BluesKaj> Mantice, welcome to kubuntu shuttdownbugclub...yer in good company :)
<Mantice> :)
<Mantice> lol
<Mantice> Its spreading ! !
<Mantice> ooops my bad.
<nabz> just messed with my xorg now i dont the decorators on beryl :/ got any ideas?
<intelikey> high altitude recon shows that the servers are back togather now.
<nimble> what did you change?
<mefisto__> Mantice: so apart from the weirdness, is there any problem?
<BluesKaj> Mantice, I just use the linux 3 finder salute then shut down from the login scrn
<BluesKaj> 3 finger salute
<nabz> well i got the resolution one from the nvidia thing so i guess all of it went back to normal so i dont have that thing i added into the device bit
<Mantice> Well I dont like user power button :(
<semistud2354> does anyone know any good nintendo 64 emulators for linux
<BluesKaj> ctrl-alt-backspace
<hitmanWilly> nabz: what thing?
<Mantice> It takes ages.
<nimble> add it back i guess
<nabz> nvidia settings
<semistud2354> i tryed mupen...but i wanna see if theres something better
<nabz> i copyed the xorg.conf over n saved it as my xorg
<nabz> now my beryl decorates dont work :S
<Mantice> mefisto_: I dont think my kubuntu shuts down
<nimble> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<nimble> thats what you need to add back
<nabz> ty
<hitmanWilly> nabz: try sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<noiesmo> nabz, have you got this at the end ur xorg > Section "Extensions"    Option         "Composite" "Enable"   EndSection
<benji_> !.bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nabz> brb
<hitmanWilly> nabz: that should actually work this time :)
<BluesKaj> Mantice, try ctrl-alt-backspace then choose shutdown in the login scrn menu ...that's what i meant
<Mantice> ah k
<Mantice> so theres no fix ?
<mefisto__> Mantice: doesn't shut down at all? I know linux is supposed to be robust, but that's TOO robust
<Mantice> :D
<semistud2354> whats the command to set select the primary java
<Mantice> ok brb
<BluesKaj> oh i think there is alright but I can't recall it
<nabz> soz can you give me that option line again
<nabz> nimble?
<nabz> dw got it from logfile :)
<hitmanWilly> nabz: just run sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals, that will add it in
<nimble> yeah thats easier
<fnu> how do you know your email is encrypted or not?
<BluesKaj> fnu, there should be a lock logo down in the right hand corner of the page
<fnu> ok ,TY
<BluesKaj> fnu, that's not necessarily totally secure tho
<intelikey> "totally secure" is an illusion
<calabron> im haveing trouble makeing my network card work...i have a bcm4318 broadcom...
<calabron> and using fiesty
<hitmanWilly> the only totally secure computer is turned off and unplugged :)
<BluesKaj> yeah  intelikey , i was covering my a** on that one :)
<calabron> anyone know how to get it to work??
<hitmanWilly> calabron: look into ndiswrapper
<hitmanWilly> !ndiswrapper > calabron
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | calabron
<ubotu> calabron: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<calabron> checked there...how do i look at my card
<Coldwar55> Hmm
<fnu> BlueKaj, found both locks locked,Thanls again.
<hitmanWilly> calabron: what do you mean by look at your card?
<Coldwar55> When playing Flash games or viewing movies online does anyone else get slight jerkiness?
<BluesKaj> fnu ..good
<calabron> like my light wont turn on
<fnu> heh heh
<calabron> no networks detected
<calabron> i tryed nidiswrapper
<hitmanWilly> Coldwar55: that's just lag
<calabron> well...reaserched it
<Coldwar55> Well
<Coldwar55> It doesn't occur when I'm in Windows
<calabron> and they said that it doesnt work with fiesty
<calabron> and broadcom
<Coldwar55> it happens when I view any movie or flash game
<hitmanWilly> calabron: you may be fscked then, unfortunately
<intelikey> renice
<fnu> just installed kubuntu6.06 with all its updates while ago.
<calabron> is there anything else
<calabron> like ndiswrapper
<hitmanWilly> Coldwar55: you may try disabling ipv6
<intelikey> renice
<calabron> or maby some linux drivers for it
<Coldwar55> Hmm
<Coldwar55> Is it enabled by default upon installation of Fiesty?
<hitmanWilly> Coldwar55: that tends to speed up internet for most people
<hitmanWilly> Coldwar55: yes
<Coldwar55> Command to disable?
<hitmanWilly> !ipv6 | Coldwar55
<ubotu> Coldwar55: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Coldwar55> THanks
<calabron> i cant even get my light to turn on
<calabron> on my laptop...
<calabron> i tryed serching in adept
<hitmanWilly> calabron: linux may not even be seeing it
<calabron> yea...
<hitmanWilly> broadcom cards are tweaky under linux
<calabron> i read somewhere that broadcom specificly doesnt want to reliese drivers for broadcom
<calabron> i mean linux
<calabron> lol
<hitmanWilly> wouldn't surprise me
<calabron> pisses me off
<mantice> Yay my kubuntu shuts down now :D
<hitmanWilly> a lot of people don't realize that that's the hardware manufacturers fault, not linux's
<calabron> yea..
<calabron> so...theres nothing i can do??\
<mantice> this kde wallet thing is such a pain, its like that stupid mac one.
<hitmanWilly> calabron: ndiswrapper is the only thing ive heard of working with those cards...
<intelikey> yeah any "security" is a pain.  i think we should all just run as root and open all ports.  then security wouldn't be an issue
<hitmanWilly> open source useres!!
<hitmanWilly> :)
<calabron> broadcom sux!!!!
<se7en> what package would i need to install to change from ubuntu 2 kubuntu
<mantice> intelikey, I dident mean it like that its just when I want my IM to rember a password kde wallet comes up and makes me type in a password :(
<hitmanWilly> se7en: quick answer, kubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> se7en: longer answer, its better to build it from the individual components
<intelikey> se7en i would sujest you install "kde"  and then if you want anything else add it
<hitmanWilly> se7en: ie start with kde-base and go from there
<intelikey> kde-base ?    kde is a meta package for all of kde
<hitmanWilly> or do that too\
* hitmanWilly forgot about the kde meta-package
<se7en> thanks guys so kde-base is the base package and than i can add the programes i need right
<hitmanWilly> se7en: go with just kde, then add on apps as you need
<intelikey> yes.  but i would still sujest "kde" because you get the full "kde affect"
<se7en> thanks
<Skrot-> Hi, when I try "Xephyr :1; export DISPLAY=:1; xterm" I get the error "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1" after I close the session, and xterm won't start.. any ideas?
* dsmith_ loaded the 7.04 desktop on his HP zt3300, it runs smoothly
<dsmith_> :)
<semistud2354> OK this is kinda annoying....i downloaded vlc...does anyone know how to get it to work in firefox...
<semistud2354> im trying to watch a video
<semistud2354> but its just a black screen
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: theres a seperate plugin pkg you need to install
<semistud2354> where the video should be
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: vlc-plugin-mozilla iirc
<semistud2354> i installed the mozilla-plugin-vlc
<semistud2354> and it dowsnt work
<hitmanWilly> hmmm....
<intelikey> mozilla-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for Mozilla based on VLC
* hitmanWilly uses mplayer
<dsmith_> sometimes I can never get mplayer to function with certain videos
<semistud2354> have any of you had any luck with vlc
<semistud2354> and firefox
<hitmanWilly> does the vlc plugin need regular vlc installed?
<semistud2354> i have vlc instead of mplayer
<semistud2354> it seems to be able to have less bugs
<semistud2354> so i kinda wanted to stick with that...
<intelikey> semistud2354 i've used vlc in and out of X  but never with anything.
<Mena> Hi
<dsmith_> hi
<semistud2354> what about thess package that say like vlc- plugin-sdl
<hitmanWilly> howdy
<intelikey> might try playing your vidio in vlc outside of ff and see what happens
<semistud2354> or svgalib
<semistud2354> its a stream
<Mena> intelikey, does fiesty recongize Vista and add it to the grub ?
<semistud2354> from gamespot
<intelikey> vlc-plugin-svgalib is for watching vidio in the console
<semistud2354> i was j/w if one of these could be like a required plugin that i needed
<intelikey> mena it should.   i don't do windows and don't have feisty  so i'm not your goto guy on that Q  but it should
<Mena> intelikey, ok
<semistud2354> whas glide
<semistud2354> it says somethin about streams but... i dunno
<intelikey> vlc-plugin-glide - Glide video output plugin for VLC
<intelikey> glide2-bin - graphics library for 3Dfx Voodoo based cards - support programs
<dsmith_> is Keep a viable backup program?
<semistud2354> hmm....whats the mplayer plugin...for firefox
<semistud2354> just the plugin...maby i can just use that
<hitmanWilly> mozilla-plugin-mplayer?
<semistud2354> lol...simple enough...
<SubOne> how do i setup a usb gamepad?
<intelikey> !mozilla-plugin-mplayer
<mefisto__> semistud2354: the mplayer plugin works very well for me.
<semistud2354> does VLC mozilla plugin require java
<intelikey> !info mozilla-plugin-mplayer
<hitmanWilly> mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> Package mozilla-plugin-mplayer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> that looks better
<hitmanWilly> been awhile since i installed it :)
<intelikey> semistud2354 i wouldn't think so
<SubOne> actually i think i did it
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: wait, could this vid be flash? i know youtube uses flash for its vids
<semistud2354> im trying to watch HALO 3 in gamespot
<semistud2354> no video..  ;(
<semistud2354> "This plugin adds support for MPEG, MPEG2, DVD, DivX, Ogg/Vorbis and many more formats to your Gecko-based web browser (Firefox, Galeon, etc.). The decoding process is done by VLC and the output window is embedded in a webpage or directly in the browser window. There is also support for fullscreen display and javascript control."
<semistud2354> thats what the thing said
<semistud2354> i noted the javascript
<intelikey> probably could be that it is possable maybe
<semistud2354> noticed*
<semistud2354> well...how do i get java JRE to work on firefox
<semistud2354> lol..
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: ok, just checked it, mplayer works for the vid...
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: streaming halo 3 on gamespot, right?
<semistud2354> yea
<semistud2354> it works with mplayer??
<hitmanWilly> just opened it up
<hitmanWilly> yup, works fine...
<hitmanWilly> also, a little trick for streaming downloaded video, you can open up the .part file firefox downloads with a video viewing app
<hitmanWilly> sorta fake streaming
<semistud2354> ok so there was a mozilla plugin
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: mozilla-mplayer
<semistud2354> sun-java6
<mefisto__> hitmanWilly: you mean to download streaming video?
<semistud2354> and that made the video work
<semistud2354> with vlc mozilla plugin
<intelikey> streamripper - download online streams into mp3 files
<intelikey> vstream - bttv video capture utility aimed at making MPEGs
<hitmanWilly> mefisto__: to watch a vid while its downloading
<mefisto__> ok
<semistud2354> but it sux
<semistud2354> you cant stop/pause/skip
<semistud2354> like with mplayer
<hitmanWilly> right click and show controls
<semistud2354> no right click
<mefisto__> mplayer lets you pause, stop, etc
<semistud2354> lol
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: mac?
<semistud2354> yea...i think imma get mplayer plugin with vlc for desktop usage
<semistud2354> HELL NO....i use linux...all the way baby
<hitmanWilly> i meant hardware wise...
<semistud2354> but...the plugin doesnt let u use the rightclick
<hitmanWilly> mine does...usually
<semistud2354> so you cant stop
<intelikey> hoy key
<mefisto__> semistud2354: mplayer plugin lets you right-click, and has buttons to stop, pause, etc
<semistud2354> whats the hotkey for stop/pause
<intelikey> ctrl+p  ?
<intelikey> not sure
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: try spacebar
<hitmanWilly> or not...
* intelikey used to hang out at a space bar
<semistud2354> ctrl p doesnt work...neather does spacebar
<intelikey> oh.  mn
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: are you right-clicking on the video?
<semistud2354> yea
<hitmanWilly> no menu?
<semistud2354> no menu pops up
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, that's odd
<intelikey> yeah
<mefisto__> semistud2354: you've got mplayer plugin in firefox?
<semistud2354> no...
<semistud2354> vlc
<semistud2354> it only works if you have java
<hitmanWilly> ok, thought we were talking mplayer here
<mefisto__> semistud2354: try left-clicking in the video to give it focus, then try spacebar, or some other key
<mefisto__> semistud2354: oh, there's a firefox java plugin too, isn't there?
<semistud2354> yea
<semistud2354> another fyi....
<semistud2354> quicktime...doesnt seem to be workin
<mefisto__> j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<semistud2354> with vlc
<semistud2354> the plugin
<intelikey> ok. well.  i'm sure yall will fix all the worlds problems without me.   so i'm went
* hitmanWilly hates quicktime anyway :)
<hitmanWilly> later intelikey
<hitmanWilly> ive noticed quicktime videos have a tendency to become disjointed from their audio streams
<semistud2354> yea
<semistud2354> the vlc plugin doesnt even work...with quicktime
<semistud2354> is there just a stream video package
<semistud2354> like....made for watching streams in firefox
<semistud2354> not like mplayer...and mplayer plugin
<semistud2354> ??
<visitor-> is this getting through?
<hitmanWilly> you need some kind of plugin for ff to view video
<hitmanWilly> visitor-: yes
<semistud2354> yea...
<semistud2354> cuz to get mplayer...u need the player
<semistud2354> cant just have player plugin
<hitmanWilly> yup, its pretty small tho
<visitor-> good...I wasn't certain
<mefisto__> what's the problem with mplayer anyway?
<semistud2354> j/w if theres like...a plugin made just for firefox or something that was made to watch video
<semistud2354> well i have vlc and mplayer
<semistud2354> i dont need 2 media players
<semistud2354> lol
<mefisto__> it seems you do
<hitmanWilly> vlc is outstanding as a standalone, but the plugin needs some work
<hitmanWilly> from what ive seen
<mefisto__> I have 6 video players
<semistud2354> geez 6
<mefisto__> yeah, why not. all bases covered
<semistud2354> lol
<hitmanWilly> lemme see, vlc, kaffeine, xine, mplayer...
<semistud2354> im alittle ashamed...microsoft has windows media player
<visitor-> I have a kubuntu 6.1 live/install disc and a problem.  I have some pictures on a debian 4.0 installation and no luck getting it to archive them on a new cd.  Can I do it with kubuntu before installation rewrites the hard drive?
<semistud2354> and that playes pritty much everything
<semistud2354> and linux....
<Linux_Galore> kaffeine is just a front end to xine/mplayer/gstreamer
<hitmanWilly> it has to do with codec licensing
<mefisto__> semistud2354: wmp doesn't play everything for me
<hitmanWilly> a lot of nix codecs have to be either reverse engineered or aquired seperately
<semistud2354> how so???
<mefisto__> I use vlc in windows
<Linux_Galore> you can legally buy the codecs
<mefisto__> medibunutu, anyone?
<BluesKaj> visitor , strange that you can't copy your photos to cd on debian.Are you using K3B ?
<hitmanWilly> yes, but they still have to be installed seperately
<semistud2354> whats medibuntu
<visitor-> no...I tried cdrecord
<LL_Hakaisou> question.
<LL_Hakaisou> how do I reinstall Grub?
<mefisto__> semistud2354: media-related repositories for k/ubuntu
<LL_Hakaisou> it got all messed up when I installed a new drive
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: its a set of repos for ubu for media stuff
<semistud2354> whats that do
<Linux_Galore> LL_Hakaisou: grub-install
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: makes installing multimedia codecs easier
<semistud2354> o...
<Linux_Galore> LL_Hakaisou: if you want a   graphical tool you can try qtparted
<semistud2354> personally i perfer if one program handled everything
<mefisto__> semistud2354: it lets you install non-free codecs, etc easily, eg in adept or apt-get
<semistud2354> then meny programs specializing
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: that's just the way linux is...
<LL_Hakaisou> is there a way to make the Live-CD see my other drives?
<semistud2354> man...if i was rich i would so donate to k/ubuntu...so that they could make linux better
<BluesKaj> visitor-, have you considered dual booting debian and kubuntu until you find a solution ...but i do still think K3B is the way to go , on debian if possible
<Linux_Galore> semistud2354: one problem with a single program handling everything is it does everything but doesnt do any single one well
<semistud2354> yea...thats where plugins come in
<hitmanWilly> personally, i like the massive amt of choice between apps
<visitor-> I will try the k3b route...thanks
<hitmanWilly> different design philosophy
<LL_Hakaisou> how do I make the Kubuntu LiveCD see my hard drives?
<Linux_Galore> yeah, often a UI for one task doesnt work well with another even though the task may be similar
<hitmanWilly> id rather have six different apps that each do one thing well than 1 that does everything sorta good
<semistud2354> isnt that what windows media player does
<semistud2354> everything well
<hitmanWilly> that's debatable
<semistud2354> now if it was open source...and ppl made plugins
<semistud2354> it can do anything awesome
<semistud2354> and save space on your comp
<semistud2354> cuz you get what you need
<LL_Hakaisou> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hitmanWilly> save space? have you seen the download size for the latest versions?
<Linux_Galore> semistud2354: actually the window mp UI is horrible, it hides the media to show Microsoft logo's and menu's, it totally misses what its supposed to do, "show or play media" not pretty menu's or graphics that have nothing to do with the task at hand
* dr_willis notes taht under windows for his printer-scanner combo. the download was 130mb.....
<hitmanWilly> sorta like Aero...
<semistud2354> thats cuz windows is gay
<semistud2354> but if you had like
<semistud2354> vlc...and shit loads of plugins
<hitmanWilly> ooohhh...pretty! (slows my comp to a crawl)...but pretty!!
<mefisto__> wmp doesn't play dvd very well either
<dr_willis> actually i was thinking on the last windows xp isntall i did. wmp dident play dvd's at all...
<dr_willis> untill i installed some other stuff..
<semistud2354> lol...theres a plugin that you had to buy to play dvds in wmp
<dr_willis> never have figured that out. :)
<semistud2354> i was like....
<semistud2354> forget that
<dr_willis> I think nero installed somthing.
<dr_willis> so i couild playu them then
<hitmanWilly> kaffeine comes close to being an all in one, but again, it is just a front-end
<Linux_Galore> yeah, most dvd players come withsome sort of free DVD movie player
<semistud2354> front-end???
<mefisto__> hitmanWilly: but every gui program is really a front-end, no?
<hiddensoul> dr_willis: it falls in to the "Ohh we can make some more money if we DONT include the DVD codecs with wmp"
<dr_willis> hiddensoul,  they aint making any $$$ from me. :)
<hitmanWilly> it calls other apps to do its actual tasks
<Linux_Galore> semistud2354: kaffeine is UI not a media player as such, it uses mplayer an xine for that
<hitmanWilly> mefisto__: for the most part...
<hiddensoul> Didnt say they where
<semistud2354> dont get me wrong...i love linux...it can do almost everything
<hiddensoul> Im talking about the hundreds of average users
<semistud2354> but just some little things
<dr_willis> average users tend to be IDIOTS. :)
<dr_willis> and they are worse then that.. they are idiots that feel their Oponions are imporntant. :)
<Linux_Galore> semistud2354: I have found a work around for everything so far
<hiddensoul> yep and that is the exact target audiance of M$
* dr_willis is in favor of educating people.
<semistud2354> like....
<semistud2354> kaffine
* hitmanWilly wishes dr_willis luck with that
<Linux_Galore> semistud2354: good example is an app to encode avi's and transfer them to 5G iPODS, took me 3 min to find thinliquidfilm
<semistud2354> question...has anyone else heard someone refer to vista as alpha software....
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  been educating people at work. :) the hard way
<Linux_Galore> its (thinliquidfilm) is not on the Ubuntu repo's though
<dr_willis> "Oh windows trashed your system again... too bad...., i never have that problem.. of course I dont use windows..."
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> "tough love"
<dr_willis> well bbl
<hitmanWilly> oh, that's a nasty virus...never had it myself...
<semistud2354> this guy was telling me that beryl(alpha) is like 100 times more stable
<semistud2354> i just started laughing
<semistud2354> then vista's aero
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: beryl is pretty stable compared to M$ bloatware
<Linux_Galore> semistud2354: beryl/compiz wont be ready for at least another 5-6 months
<semistud2354> and yet...its more stable then microsofts reliesed software
<Linux_Galore> semistud2354: give kde 4.0 another 6 months to get up to speed
<semistud2354> yea...i was lookin at that...i was like 8====)
<hitmanWilly> and aero uses even more resources than beryl does, for less eye candy
<semistud2354> yea...thats microsoft for ya
<Linux_Galore> yeah, we had beryl running at CEBIT Sydney and every time we did a run through there were 25+ people watching
<hitmanWilly> using your own computer to cripple you...PMP anyone?
<hitmanWilly> but im way offtopic here
<Rictoo>            Depends: libxml2 (>= 2.6.28) but 2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3 is installed
<Rictoo> am I safe to get .28?
<Linux_Galore> there are lots of new effects still in the works, ie putting objects in the middle of the cube
<maryen> hello
<maryen> need a bit of help please ^^
<hitmanWilly> im waiting to see what the two teams can do with their combined resources...
<Linux_Galore> Rictoo: yep
<semistud2354> can you download kde 4.0
<semistud2354> and use it
<Rictoo> Linux_Galore: You're Orthodox? :D
<semistud2354> or is it toooo alpha
<Rictoo> oh
<Rictoo> wrong chan
<Rictoo> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<maryen> I need to know how to make a program start with the kernel
<Rictoo> ok, thanks Linux_Galore
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354: they just released an alpha of it
<semistud2354> is it in adept
<hitmanWilly> i wouldn't reccomend it yet
<Linux_Galore> semistud2354: KDE 4.0 Alpha is on the repo, go to the kubuntu.org  home page and it tells you how to do it all
<hitmanWilly> no
<hitmanWilly> oh, nevermind...
<Rictoo> how would I get libxml2 2.6.28
<maryen> could anyone help please?
<Rictoo> it's not in the repos :9
<Linux_Galore> Rictoo: I would say its there but you have a conflict so it doesnt how ti
<Linux_Galore> it*
<Linux_Galore> show it*
* Arami waves
* hitmanWilly Tsunamis
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Arami> Anyone know a quick way to add a monitor resolution?
<Arami> hehe
<t3hfr3ak> anybody careto help with setting up SVIDEO with an NVidia GeForce 7600 GS?
<hitmanWilly> Arami: you need to edit xorg.conf
<Linux_Galore> Rictoo: ie something else depends on .27 so it will only show that version until you remove what depends on .27
<Rictoo> Linux_Galore: I got it, thanks :)
<Arami> Yeah I know that much, have it open, where would I add the 1440x900?
<Rictoo> how different does kde4 look compared to kde3?
<hitmanWilly> Arami: down near the end where it has all the reses
<Linux_Galore> Rictoo: its not that different to be honest, most of the real improvement is under the skin
<t3hfr3ak> anybody?
<Arami> I have the Section "Screen" area, but it has serveral lines with resolutions on them.
<hitmanWilly> Arami: you'll see pretty quick how its set up...
<hitmanWilly> Arami: those are for different color depths
<hitmanWilly> Arami: just add it to all of them
<maryen> t3hfr3ak: try nvtv package?
<hitmanWilly> Arami: all of the res lines
<Rictoo> Linux_Galore:
<Rictoo> libxml2 is already the newest version.
<Rictoo> :\
<Linux_Galore> Rictoo: the big changes will happen when the apps are ported over and make use of the extra features in kde 4.0. ie Amarok 2.0 is very different (even playes music videos)
<t3hfr3ak> maryem: last time i tried... i had to reinstall ubuntu 7.04
<Arami> hitmanwilly, Yep, I figured it out now I think hehe
<hitmanWilly> :)
<maryen> why is that t3hfr3ak? a repo package shouldn't kill your install
<t3hfr3ak> maryen:
<t3hfr3ak> maryen: the terminal stopped working... it was a white screen couldnt type ect
<maryen> strange
<maryen> well that's all I know about the problem sadly
<t3hfr3ak> could it be i didnt have the driver installed properly (im new to this wonderful thing) lol
<Arami> hitmanWilly, do I need to reinitilize, reboot, what have you, to see the changes so I can change the resolution under Display in the system settings?
<hitmanWilly> Arami: just restart x
<Linux_Galore> Amarok 2.0 pics -> http://images.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl=http://www.kde.de/appmonth/2005/amarok/amarok2.png&imgrefurl=http://www.kde.de/appmonth/2005/amarok/beschreibung.php&h=332&w=368&sz=62&hl=en&start=1&sig2=I7TFQDgzyp1tVkUSiFDaaQ&um=1&tbnid=brFJW17U6qGQnM:&tbnh=110&tbnw=122&ei=95tGRpbKAZ6WggPam_3gBw&prev=/images%3Fq%3Damarok%2B2%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:official%26sa%3DG
<Linux_Galore> oos
<Linux_Galore> oops
<hitmanWilly> Arami: ctrl-alt-bksp wil restart the x server immediately
<Rictoo> err, I'm still kind of fuzzy on linux, but I know that if i compile something from source, it's pretty hard (usually) to uninstall it. Is there any way to compile something from source and then make a package out of it, so it can be uninstalled later rather easily?
<Linux_Galore> Amarok 2.0 pics -> http://www.kde.de/appmonth/2005/amarok/beschreibung.php
<Arami> Hmm
<Arami> well now the refreshrate is annoyingly low.
<hitmanWilly> wow...that's gonna rock
<dsmith_> which folders should I backup in Linux? /home /var /opt /etc ??
<hitmanWilly> Arami: you can change that too
<dsmith_> or should I just do /
<hitmanWilly> Arami: just add @60 or some such after the res setting ie "1440x900@60"
<Linux_Galore> dsmith_: I just backuo /home  and /etc and /usr/local
<dsmith_> have you ever done a restore?
<Rictoo> How would I build a package from source?
<t3hfr3ak> anybody wanna help me install grpahics drivers for my NVidia GeForce 7600 GS?
<hitmanWilly> Arami: the number is the ref rate in Hz
<Arami> hitmanWilly, thanks :)
<Linux_Galore> Rictoo: varies, if your lazy you can use kompile
<hitmanWilly> np
<carutsu> i need to make a network back up, does anyone know what program should i check?
<dsmith_> I am trying out Keep
<dsmith_> but I have used acronis truimage from a live cd
<alejandro> anybody wanna help me install grpahics drivers for my NVidia GeForce 7300gt
<Rictoo> kompile?
<Rictoo> What's that?
<carutsu> kompile?
<carutsu> !kompile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kompile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> !nvidia
<carutsu> !info kompile
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> kompile: interface for compilation automation for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~beta2-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 172 kB, installed size 908 kB
<carutsu> that is
<dsmith_> !keep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsmith_> !info keep
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<dsmith_> Thx Linux_galore
<hitmanWilly> wow, kompile seems pretty neat
<hitmanWilly> no more ./configure :)
<Rictoo> yeah
<Rictoo> it's neattt
<Linux_Galore> hitmanWilly: doesnt fix dependencies though
<t3hfr3ak> linuc_galore: i tried that last time... to no avail
<Rictoo> of course not
<Rictoo> lol
<hitmanWilly> well, that's always a problem
<Rictoo> t3hfr3ak: l2tab
<carutsu> does anyone know a program to make a network back up?
<t3hfr3ak> l2tab?
<Rictoo> Learn to tab
<Rictoo> type the beginning of someones nick, and then type tab
<Rictoo> ;)
<hitmanWilly> of course, there's always apt-build for the gentoo refugees :)
<t3hfr3ak> Linux_Galore: i tried that before to no avail
<t3hfr3ak> Rictoo: thanks lol
<Arami> >.< I can't edit the xorg.conf now...wtf.
<Rictoo> ;)
<Rictoo> crap
<Linux_Galore> t3hfr3ak: ?  you cant select the nvidia driver in the package manager
<Rictoo> I take all this effort to get desmume working
* Arami shakes fist in anger.
<Rictoo> and then I find out it requires Gnome
<Rictoo> ............
<t3hfr3ak> Linux_Galore: I can... i just dont know which one to grab
<hitmanWilly> Arami: did you sudo it?
<hitmanWilly> Arami: you need root to edit that one
<Linux_Galore> t3hfr3ak: if you have a GF 4 or later just use the standard nvidia package if its older use the legacy driver
<Arami> rofl I had sodo instead of sudo :P
<Arami> No wonder.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> typos...
<Rictoo> hmm
<Rictoo> I get this when running a nds emulator:
<Rictoo> The error was 'GLXBadContext'.
<Arami> Lol brb
<t3hfr3ak> Linux_Galore: in Restricted Device Manager... i selected NVidia accelerated graphics driver
<hitmanWilly> ok, /me needs some sleep
<carutsu> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hitmanWilly> later all
<carutsu> !sbackup
<Arami> Doh
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Arami> Ok
<Arami> Just a quick tip for everyone...Don't edit conf files when you haven't slept in 19 hours :(
<carutsu> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<carutsu> wow
<Arami> ok...Now lemme try this again >.>
<Arami> Hm...
<Arami> Well I got the resolution to work, the refresh rate is refusing to change now.
<Arami> hitmanWilly, you still about?
<hakaisou> question.  is there any way to take control over my windows installation partition so i can get the files off of it?
<hakaisou> it's locked up...
<AutoMatriX> hakaisou:  try with a live disk
<hakaisou> live disk doesn't see ANY drives...
<hakaisou> not that I could access anyway
<AutoMatriX> hakaisou:  even as a superuser ?
<hakaisou> nope
<hakaisou> HDA2, my windows XP install, is completely locked from access
<hakaisou> I don't have the rights to access it
<AutoMatriX> ouich
<hakaisou> and i'd like them, so I can take what I want from my windows install and blast that partition
<AutoMatriX> qtparted :s
<hakaisou> that will blast it, but not let be get to the data
<AutoMatriX> that's why I added ':s'
<hakaisou> o_0
* hakaisou is new to linux and does not know what that switch will do
<hakaisou> wait....
<hakaisou> huh?
<AutoMatriX> hakaisou: that's not a switch, it meant to be a 'sad' smiley
<hakaisou> ah
<nimble> i thought that was a confused smiley
<AutoMatriX> nimble: right, Iforgot the word in English
<nimble> ah i see
<hakaisou> hmmm, it seems that my windows drive is empty... which doesn't make sence cause qtparted shows it being almost full
<Rictoo> I know this is probably EXTREMELY idiotic, but:
<Rictoo> Will KDE3 apps work on KDE4?
<AutoMatriX> but ... thinking of it .... do you have unionfs installes
<nimble> might be corrupted
<hakaisou> i thought that might be the case
<t3hfr3ak> uhoh HELP lol
<AutoMatriX> hakaisou: you might google around to find some info about unionFS ... that might be a solution
<hakaisou> Hey AutoMatrix, thanks for helping me reinstall grub
<t3hfr3ak> i installed NVidia binary driver through packet thing... and now i cant get on ubuntu
<nimble> package manager?
<t3hfr3ak> aye
<nimble> did you run nvidia-xconfig?
<t3hfr3ak> i cant get on lol
<nimble> not even into the console?
<Arami> I was wondering an opinion on something...I've heard good things about Opera, and I am typically a Firefox user, but I'm considering a switch, at least for the *Nix partition...So anyone have an opinion for me?
<t3hfr3ak> nimble: how do i run nvidia-xconfig to fix it?
<nimble> i remember  using opera ages ago, that was only for website development though
<Arami> nimble, what do you think of it as a general browser?
<carutsu> Arami: un 2 words, swiss-knife
<AutoMatriX> bye folks
<carutsu> or something like that has so many features
<t3hfr3ak> nimble: so?
<Arami> carutsu, That's what I've heard, that it comes packed with all sorts of everythings, where as Firefox does start out bare until you get all your extensions and such.
<nimble> well it seemed pretty good, but i didnt really have much reason to try and switch
<carutsu> Arami: yep
<nimble> "sudo nvidia-xconfig" should be all you need
<Karu> hi
<nimble> do startx to test it and if that doesnt work then itll at least say what the error is
<Arami> carutsu, what I've been wondering is, since Opera doesn't have "Extensions" per say, is what it comes with practical? I was never for the fluff people put in Firefox, music players and such...I only used extensions that were useful in my daily browsing life.
<t3hfr3ak> it doesnt recognize my card though... how do i fix it?
<t3hfr3ak> rather ill brb with the error
<Rictoo> 003544  Rictoo I know this is probably EXTREMELY idiotic, but:
<Rictoo> 003545  Rictoo Will KDE3 apps work on KDE4?
<carutsu> Arami: mostly of them are practical as far as i can tell
<carutsu> Rictoo: basically, no
<Rictoo> nooooooooooooooooooooooo =((((((((((((((((((((
<carutsu> Rictoo: but mostly of the will be ported so no worries
<Rictoo> all of them* ?
<nimble> might as well just try opera out, its not like its really hard to set up or costs any money
<Arami> carutsu, Ok, thanks, from what I've read, and you've told me, I think I might try it out.
<Karu> sry, but which is the channel for spanish people? :p
<nimble> can always port any that you want ;)
<carutsu> Karu #kubuntu-es
<Rictoo> Unfortunatly I need to get on Windows, brb
<carutsu> !es|Karu
<ubotu> Karu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Karu> ty!!! ^_^
<carutsu> Karu no hay problema
<mefisto__> for those of you running beryl from ~./kde/Autostart, and get tray icons appearing as small windows instead of tray icons, try putting "beryl-manager" in applications to be excluded from sessions in system settings>advanced>session manager
<mefisto__> I just restarted and everything started normally, with no stray icons
<Arami> Hehe
<Arami> I regret that Spanish was one of the languages I never learned.
<carutsu> Arami: my native language is indeed spanish
<Arami> carutsu, Ah.
<carutsu> XD
<carutsu> that was an "Ah" like "Ah, so what?"?
<carutsu> xD
<Arami> Oh no lol, Ah as in "Ah, no wonder he can speak Spanish."
<carutsu> Arami: just joking, xD
<carutsu> I have a weird problem
<carutsu> my sound just comes out from one speaker
<carutsu> the problem is the volume in alsamixer but i fix it and some minutes later it gets back to one speaker again
<amachu> hi
<amachu> any application other than font forge
<carutsu> eh? what for?
<amachu> that we can use to create fonts, in KDE
<amachu> i am using Kubuntu Edgy
<carutsu> mm
<carutsu> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<xlinux_> wow! I never knew kubuntu had an IRC channel. Sup guys?
<carutsu> amachu: have you googled it?
<amachu> tried it but very little convincing results
<carutsu> amachu: oops me too, sorry i have no clue
<carutsu> xlinux_: here we are to help you... if we can
<amachu> have any one tried fontforge in Kubuntu
<hakaisou> !mount
<amachu> i do not want to make a try in vain
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<xlinux_> well, I guess I have one issue.. frostwire
<xlinux_> it white screens when I try to load it; I have java installed
<amachu> i am interested in creating unicode font
<xlinux_> either that or it closes automatically right after it opens.. azureus does the same thing
<nimble> do all java apps do it?
<xlinux_> yes, it seems that way.. but not all the time
<xlinux_> if I delete the .azureus folder in /home, it will work
<xlinux_> but do it again at a later time
<carutsu> amachu: why dont you want to try it? you will not pay for it?
<amachu> carutsu: i will for sure try.. but just ask before starting
<carutsu> amachu: i've never tried, sorry
<amachu> carutsu: so that others experience will help me saving some time
<carutsu> ok
<nimble> whats the stdout for the java apps when you get these problems?
<xlinux_> stdout? you mean running via terminal?
<nimble> yeah
<knapp> How can I remove the sidebar on the KDE menu?
<xlinux_> its really long...
<nimble> well, does any of it look like errors
<xlinux_> yeah... ill post it
<xlinux_> Event dispatch in wrong thread
<xlinux_> expected thread was [Lirc.DispatchThread;@1ba1d9
<xlinux_> current thread is Thread[main,5,main] 
<xlinux_> then tells me to submit a bug report, and lists a ton of info to send with it
<xlinux_> knapp: right click on a panel and go to remove panel.. you should find the panel you want to remove
<nimble> hmm, well i cant really get anything from that
<nimble> what window manager are you using?
<xlinux_> hmmm... i was messing with Beryl- let me try kwin
<nimble> beryl has problems with java
<xlinux_> really... nice to know
<nimble> though i didnt think they worked at all
<nimble> the graphical side
<xlinux_> wham
<xlinux_> frostwire opens
<xlinux_> nice dude
<Cosmo__> well I have given Kubuntu 2 months before deciding on my prefered OS...... and I have to say Kubuntu wins by a long way, just wish I could get roseta stone and dragon naturally speaking working in it then I would never have to use winblows for anything again
<xlinux_> I dont use beryl that much anyway
<carutsu> Cosmo__: i just love KDE, Gnome is not so twekable
<carutsu> xD
<carutsu> well guys gotta go
<nimble> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Java theres some information on getting java stuff working in beryl
<carutsu> see you arung
<xlinux_> KDE seems more buggy, at least in Kubuntu
<xlinux_> but it is more powerful
<xlinux_> and better integrated
<Cosmo__> yeah, got my mom to try ubuntu but I am trying to talk her into switching over to KDE
<Skrot-> xlinux_: With beryl?
<xlinux_> Skrot.. what was that?
<Skrot-> ah, nevermind, I think I misread
<xlinux_> nimble thanks for that link.. checking it out
<t3hfr3ak> so i installed nvidia-glx through paket manager and it crashed my system... i just replaced the xorg.conf with the back up... i need help with my driver :'(
<nimble> so is x currently working?
<t3hfr3ak> after replacing my xorg.conf with the old one yes
<nimble> and thats using the nv driver?
<t3hfr3ak> no
<nimble> what driver is it using then?
<t3hfr3ak> none
<t3hfr3ak> default installation
<Skrot-> t3hfr3ak: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old | grep EE
<nimble> :/ has to be using a driver if its working
<Skrot-> If that file doesn't exist, try cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log | grep EE
<Skrot-> nimble: It's probably using the standard vesa-driver or the open source nvidia driver
<t3hfr3ak> skort-: what for?
<Skrot-> t3hfr3ak: To check for errors in Xorg the last time you tried to start it (with nvidia driver enabled)
<t3hfr3ak> should i install the nvidia-glx-new instead?
<nimble> what graphics card do you have?
<t3hfr3ak> GeForce 7600 GS
<Skrot-> I've got the nvidia-glx package for a GO 7300
<t3hfr3ak> Skort-: Error at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20592/
<xlinux_> ahhhhhh
<xlinux_> i have the same card
<xlinux_> I can hook you up here
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: oh really?
<xlinux_> yup
<xlinux_> do a google search for the NVIDIA website
<xlinux_> go to drivers and to linux
<Skrot-> uhm
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: k there
<xlinux_> download the 9755
<Skrot-> Its encouraged to use the packages from your distro, not the ones off nvidia.com
<Skrot-> Besides, nvidia-glx-new is 9755..
<t3hfr3ak> Latest Version: 1.0-9755 ?
<xlinux_> yup thats what you want
<xlinux_> download it to your /home folder
<blekos> is it possible to tar a file with psswd?
<t3hfr3ak> k
<Skrot-> If you're going to do that, make sure you've got linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed, and run sudo sh installerfile.sh afterwards..
<nimble> did you try nvidia-glx-new?
<t3hfr3ak> nimble: no
<Skrot-> But I'd sugguest trying to figure out what went wrong with distro packages first
<nimble> i would try that first
<xlinux_> nimble: i see what you mean
<xlinux_> but
<Skrot-> If you install the ones from nvidia, you'll have to reinstall when ubuntu updates the kernel
<xlinux_> everytime i went through the repos I got an API mismatch
<Skrot-> Among other "problems"
<xlinux_> this because the nvidia common kernel conflicts with the driver
<Skrot-> t3hfr3ak: Could you do "modinfo nvidia | grep vermagic" and "uname -r"?
<nimble> hmm?  im using nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common
<Skrot-> Me too
<Skrot-> Im not using new though
<xlinux_> well hey.. maybe its specific to the card
<xlinux_> hmmm
<xlinux_> i guess he can try the repos first, and if his xwindow fails, then try the binary install
<liny> Liny
<Skrot-> That's usually the best
<t3hfr3ak> Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /var/lib/x11/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<t3hfr3ak> are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is
<t3hfr3ak> installed correctly.
<Cosmo__> this is wierd, every program I add to the autostart applications gives me an error about being unable to load
<xlinux_> but hell need to have the commands written down to revert his xorg.conf
<xlinux_> otherwise hell be at a prompt without a clue
<Skrot-> t3hfr3ak: Are you trying to install the ones you grabbed from nvidia.com?
<liny> how to player DVD
<t3hfr3ak> Skrot-: no the repos
<Skrot-> And you got that error?
<t3hfr3ak> yea
<liny> my web speed is evry slow
<Skrot-> t3hfr3ak: which command did you run?
<liny> download
<t3hfr3ak> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<nimble> how odd, adept manager tells me i dont have nvidia-settings installed but i can run it
<xlinux_> yeah.. I had that happen too...
<Skrot-> nimble: That's because its part of some other package.. the nvidia-settings package is depricated
<nimble> ah
<Skrot-> t3hfr3ak: Does "lsmod | grep nvidia" return anything for you?
<nimble> strange that nvidia-glx-new suggests nvidia-settings then
<t3hfr3ak> grep nvidia does nothing
<Skrot-> did you run the whole thing or just grep nvidia?
<t3hfr3ak> whole thing
<Skrot-> What does "sudo modprobe nvidia" say?
<xlinux_> hes prolly on nv drivers
<Skrot-> jupp
<t3hfr3ak> Skrot-: nop
<Skrot-> huh?
<t3hfr3ak> t3hfr3ak@uTHE-BEAST:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<t3hfr3ak> t3hfr3ak@uTHE-BEAST:~$
<Skrot-> okay
<martalli|cli> Can anyone tell me how to burn an iso from the command line?
<xlinux_> so what you trying t3?
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: care to finish explaining the binary driver
<Skrot-> t3hfr3ak: I'm sort of out of birght ideas now, you may try installing the drivers from nvidia.com if you've tried both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new without luck :|
<xlinux_> same here
<nimble> wuh suddenly scrolling in my xgl session isnt really slow
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: care to finish explaining the binary driver
<Skrot-> t3hfr3ak: sudo sh NVIDIA-blablabla.sh wil start the installer, you may want to do a "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" first
<nimble> and the kde desktop pager works fine in xgl but not in aiglx
<xlinux_> sound good to everyone? Noone else thinks theres a better way?
<xlinux_> ok, no objections: ill continie
<xlinux_> do you have the driver downloaded to your /home?
<t3hfr3ak> yes nvidiablah.run
<xlinux_> ok, to make it easier on you, change the name to NVIDIA.run
<Cosmo__> every program I add to the autostart applications gives me an error about being unable to load, anyone know how to fix this?
<t3hfr3ak> lol i already did
<xlinux_> lol
<xlinux_> ok, get a pen and paper, youll have to kill x to install
<t3hfr3ak> k
<xlinux_> ok..
<Lynoure> Cosmo__: How did you add them?
<xlinux_> whooa, getting ahead of myself
<xlinux_> first, go into Adept manager
<t3hfr3ak> how
<xlinux_> kmenu>system>adept manager
<t3hfr3ak> errr im on Ubuntu 7.04
<xlinux_> ohhh.. ok
<xlinux_> go to the synaptic package manager than
<Cosmo__> Lynoure: well for examplefor adding kttsmanager I put /usr/bin/kttsmgr --systray
<t3hfr3ak> k
<Lynoure> Cosmo__: where do you put it?
<xlinux_> search for nvidia, and make sure the nvidia common kernel and the glx new drivers are NOT installed
<t3hfr3ak> complete removal
<Lynoure> Cosmo__: the script files in Autostart folder need to be set executable, at least
<xlinux_> yes
<xlinux_> are you using restricted modules for anything???
<t3hfr3ak> no
<xlinux_> good
<Cosmo__> in the control center under the KDE Components --->Autostart Aplicattions
<xlinux_> go ahead and complete remove
<t3hfr3ak> done
<cdiddlydog> I recently tried to open a Open Office document and it opened up and everything thing was in a random character on the computer
<xlinux_> k, pen and paper
<nimble> ahh confusion, i change nothing and suddenly xgl decides to start allowing direct rendering
<t3hfr3ak> k
<xlinux_> you will use this command to kill x
<xlinux_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nimble> you can kill x in the login window i think
<xlinux_> (you are on ubuntu right?)
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: yea
<Cosmo__> Lynoure: in the control center under the KDE Components --->Autostart Applications
<xlinux_> nimble, yeah
<xlinux_> if you get a blinking cursor in the left corner, press alt f1
<xlinux_> if not, then youll be at a prompt
<Lynoure> Cosmo__: not sure I can help if you do it that way, I cannot even find that in my system settings. Which version are you using? (I'm on Feisty's normal KDE)
<t3hfr3ak> k then what
<xlinux_> once at the prompt, type
<xlinux_> sudo sh NVIDIA.run
<Cosmo__> lyn the KDE that came with fiesty
<cdiddlydog> Can someone help me with an open office issue?
<xlinux_> (NVIDIA.run being whatever you named the driver in /home
<t3hfr3ak> k
<xlinux_> youll accept the user agreement
<t3hfr3ak> anything after
<nimble> arey ou using kcontrol cosmo?
<xlinux_> then it will ask you if you want to download a precompiled kernel
<xlinux_> select no
<Cosmo__> Lynoure: I just made a shortcut to the Kontrol center using the command: kcontrol
<xlinux_> then select yes when it asks if you would like to compile one
<xlinux_> then, it will compile and install
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: Does SVIDEO work for you?
<Lynoure> Cosmo__: if doing it graphically is not must for you, see http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Autostart_Programs#KDE  for step-by-step instructions
<xlinux_> havent tried it honestly.. I will be this wednesday for a presentation though
<xlinux_> it should
<cdiddlydog> Can anyone help me quick with an Open Office problem?
<t3hfr3ak> thats why i want this! lol
<xlinux_> NVIDIA and KDE is the best svideo combo
<Cosmo__> Lynoure: ok thanks I will try that
<xlinux_> but gnome should work too
<xlinux_> im positive it will though
<xlinux_> let me finish with the install instructions
<t3hfr3ak> so after compile and install what happens?
<pag> !anyone | cdiddlydog
<ubotu> cdiddlydog: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lynoure> Cosmo__: weird, even in kcontrol I don't see Autostart applications... Just Default applications... oh well.
<xlinux_> it will ask you if you want to update the xorg.conf with the nvidia xconfig
<xlinux_> select yes
<xlinux_> then, youll be at a command prompt again
<t3hfr3ak> k
<xlinux_> type
<cdiddlydog> Open Office opens one of my papers I just wrote in all one computer character for like 10 pages
<xlinux_> startx
<Cosmo__> Lynoure: it's under KDE components
<Lynoure> Actually only thing it finds for autostart is the path for ~/.kde/Autostart
<xlinux_> and your xwindow will load
<xlinux_> **wait**
<Lynoure> Cosmo__: not on my feisty.
<nimble> mine neither
<Cosmo__> Lynoure: hmmm
<xlinux_> take this down in case your xwindow fails to load
<xlinux_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<xlinux_> use this if your stuck at a prompt
<xlinux_> select the nv drivers and your resolution, and startx
<xlinux_> (done)
<nimble> im pretty sure the nvidia drivers back up your xorg.conf
<nimble> you should be able to just restore it
<xlinux_> yeah.. but restoring the backup has NEVER worked for me
<t3hfr3ak> k ill be right back
<xlinux_> nimble, you are right though
<xlinux_> good luck!
<xlinux_> for some reason my xwindow will repeatedly fail when using the backup
<xlinux_> and that makes no sense
<nimble> heh how odd
<xlinux_> maybe it will now? I did a fresh install of Kubuntu yesterday.. I was running a Gnome/KDE hybrid
<t3hfr3ak> errr
<xlinux_> ??
<t3hfr3ak> headers werent found
<xlinux_> for what?
<t3hfr3ak> for the kernel
<anno_> hi
<anno_> ^-^
<t3hfr3ak> one sec ill do it again and write down the error
<xlinux_> ummm... wow
<xlinux_> the nvidia binary should be self sufficient
<xlinux_> anno: hi!
<anno_> ^_^ are u tryind to make the 3d drivers ?
<anno_> working on kubuntu
<t3hfr3ak> wth
<xlinux_> yeah.. just trying to help a guy get his NVIDIA drivers going
<cdiddlydog> can someone help me quick?
<t3hfr3ak> t3hfr3ak@uTHE-BEAST:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<t3hfr3ak>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ] 
<anno_> i have ati and it sux
<xlinux_> ohhhhh
<neo_and> Greetings,I've downloaded kubuntu zip file.could someone help me by lettim me know which file should I busrn to cd to install kubuntu?thanks!
<xlinux_> press ctrl alt backspace and it will dump you to the prompt
<sercik> neo_and you which program do you use to burn?
<neo_and> sercik : nero
<sercik> ok
<xlinux_> anno: its not that bad
<anno_> its easy neo
<anno_> just take the option burn from a projek ore ...
<xlinux_> if you get them up, they are supposedly better quality than NVIDIA drivers
<sercik> go to recorder and then burn image
<sercik> ans choose the iso file
<xlinux_> you just dont have a GUI to modify settings with
<sercik> neo_and Before install READ a guide
<nimble> where can you get a kubuntu zip file from?
<anno_> i was using suse with 3d but kubuntu is a litlle bit hard tu turn them on
<neo_and> sercik : i know if i clcick on "make a bootable disk" option..it will workout.but, which file in zip file should i burn?
<sercik> neo_and please trust me
<xlinux_> suse is slower than Kubuntu though
<neo_and> nimble:I got it from kubuntu site
<anno_> neo it is an iso imege
<xlinux_> too much crap bundled with it
<sercik> i d0n't have time to waste
<neo_and> sercik : Thanks
<nimble> all i see are isos :S
<anno_> so ur pc is thinking it is zip file
<sercik> attention when you install to not destroy all hd partition
<sercik> is bettere that you read a guide on how to install kubuntu
<neo_and> I will sercik. Thanks
<cdiddlydog> Open Office converts one of my documents to all random characters, what can i do?
<t3hfr3ak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20593/
<nimble> what kind of document is it?
<xlinux_> what happened t3?
<cdiddlydog> .doc
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: did you check that link?
<sercik> neo_and you need to create a / partition and a swap partition at least 512-1000 Mbyte
<cdiddlydog> i typed like 8 pages then the next time i tried to open it it wanted me to choose some ASCII type
<Skrot-> t3hfr3ak: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" should fix that
<sercik> the / partition should be al least 5-6 GByte
<neo_and> nimble : all i got to do is burn all files in
<neo_and> nimble : all i got to do is burn all files in isolinux folder, right?
<neo_and> am sorry*!
<nimble> if its an iso file then you should select the iso file to burn
<t3hfr3ak> Skrot-: installing now
<xlinux_> ohhh
<xlinux_> damnit
<xlinux_> build essential
<xlinux_> i forgot, and im sorry about that
<neo_and> in isolinux folder, i dont see any file named iso.
<sercik> neo_and what you have downloaded from internet?
<xlinux_> yeah, the nvidia installer needs to compile, so you need build essential
<sercik> you need also kernel-headers
<t3hfr3ak> k brb
<xlinux_> k
<neo_and> kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386 is what i downloaded sercik
<nimble> you should select that to burn then
<sercik> neo_and you can't see iso extension probably because windows in not configured to see that
<cdiddlydog> my .doc is opened in all one random character in Open office when i open it it wants me to select from the ASCII filter menu
<sercik> try to go in (i have italian windows ).....
<neo_and> ok in short, after selecting " burn bootable cd" in nero..i shld specify that downloaded folder.i dont have to look for specific iso file?
<sercik> open a folder then go to toos options
<sercik> tools --> options --> and then uncheck hide extensions for known file tipes
<sercik> i don't know if this is exact i have italain windows version
<Jeroenw> Hello
<sercik> HI Jeroenw
<Jeroenw> I'm already a bit familiar with installing stuff on Kubuntu
<t3hfr3ak> didnt work
<neo_and> alright...let me give it a shot.Thanks.u guys are real help :)
<xlinux_> what did it say?
<sercik> neo_and you need to read guide only with chat you can't learn much things..
<sercik> try to use google is better than mirc
<neo_and> am doing that as of this moment sercik.:)
<t3hfr3ak> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<sercik> t3hfr3ak use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<t3hfr3ak> sercik; already did
<sercik> sorry
<xlinux_> do this.. repeat the process
<t3hfr3ak> no problem
<xlinux_> but instead of starting x
<xlinux_> sudo shutdown -h now
<xlinux_> turn your computer on, and see what happens
<t3hfr3ak> k brb
<xlinux_> yup
<Jeroenw> my amarok plays mp3 , thanks for the help guys
<t3hfr3ak> same error as the first time i asked
<xlinux_> damnit
<t3hfr3ak> the "failed to start Xserver"
<xlinux_> thinking...
<xlinux_> would you be willing to post the contents of xorg.conf on that post page?
<t3hfr3ak> sure
<t3hfr3ak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20600/
<xlinux_> wait, you restored the xorg.conf
<t3hfr3ak> mmhmm want the nvidia one?
<xlinux_> so that one is the new one... could you post the nvidia one
<xlinux_> yeah
<xlinux_> i want to see if there is any errors there..
<t3hfr3ak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20601/
<xlinux_> it doesnt look that off
<xlinux_> the only things that seem strange
<xlinux_> are the load modules section and the monitor section
<t3hfr3ak> sorry you say anything?
<xlinux_> yeah
<xlinux_> the only things that seem off
<nimble>     Screen      0  "Screen0" doesnt look right, at least, doesnt look much like mine
<xlinux_> is the load modules and the monitor section
<xlinux_> and honestly, I dont know what to do next
<nimble> im pretty sure the identifier should be first
<xlinux_> im thinking.. give me a few
<nimble> like: Screen "Screen0" 0
<t3hfr3ak> finally off the phone with the gf... ok now i can go faster lol
<xlinux_> nimble: monitor0
<xlinux_> thats what hes showing
<t3hfr3ak> can i have the link for it lol
<xlinux_> mine says Default Screen )
<xlinux_> **Default Screen 0
<xlinux_> t3, you on a desktop or a laptop
<nimble> what resolution is your monitor?
<t3hfr3ak> 1280*1024
<nimble> that may be why
<xlinux_> ?
<nimble> it lists 1600x1200 as an available resolution
<xlinux_> hmmm
<nimble> and i think it tends to try and load the highest resolution
<xlinux_> yeah
<t3hfr3ak> what is the link for my paste?
<xlinux_> which is why it wouldnt have a usuable config
<xlinux_> maybe he should remove that resolution?
<nimble> yeah
<xlinux_> hold on t3... nimbles got somethign
<xlinux_> yeah.. as nimble said, try removing the 1600 x1200 entry and restoring it as your original xorg.conf, at the command line
<t3hfr3ak> which would me sudo cp *filename1* *filename2* correct?
<xlinux_> ?
<t3hfr3ak> to restore it as the original xorg.conf
<xlinux_> give me one.. I never had to, I always made a new one and it worked with the binary
<xlinux_> one sec
<t3hfr3ak> it wont let me save -_-
<xlinux_> are you sudo?
<t3hfr3ak> what the command to edit -_-
<t3hfr3ak> ok i got it
<xlinux_> sudo gedit /etc/X11/filename
<xlinux_> ok...
<xlinux_> still looking for the restore backup
<xlinux_> command
<xlinux_> yeah..
<t3hfr3ak> brb i got it
<xlinux_> its:
<xlinux_> ok
<xlinux_> i just got it too
<nimble> just do: sudo mv backup file
<xlinux_> yeah, or sudo cp filename
<xlinux_> you got any questions i may be able to help with?
<xlinux_> you helped me out
<t3hfr3ak> got the no screens found error again
<xlinux_> dang
<t3hfr3ak> one sec i got an idea
<t3hfr3ak> i have an Xorg.conf and an xorg.conf... should i delete one
<Feldegast> why do u have 2???
<xlinux_> yeah, whhy 2, unless ones  a backup
<nimble> well you should make sure xorg.conf is the one thats correct
<t3hfr3ak> Feldegast: Thats a good question... ones has the x capped the other doesnt
<Feldegast> ya it should be all lower case
<t3hfr3ak> otherwise both the same
<xlinux_> well, its gonna use the lowercase one anyways
<alexalux> Dctv ghbdtn
<alexalux>  
<nimble> with your current driver the screen is blurry right?
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: so the error is "no screen found"
<t3hfr3ak> nimble; yea a bit blurry lol.. the versa driver or w/e its called
<pag> !ru | alexalux
<ubotu> alexalux:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<xlinux_> hmm
<xlinux_> im honestly stumped
<nimble> hmm your monitor section does seem to saying that it can run rather high refresh rates
<xlinux_> yeah
<xlinux_> mines down in the 2 digits
<xlinux_> his runs up into the hundreds
<t3hfr3ak> mine should be like... emmm crap let me check google
<Feldegast> how do u tell the desktop menu bar to left align and only apear on 1 screen?
<nimble> i doubt yours can vertically refresh above 75
<nimble> desktop menu?
<xlinux_> vert refresh 150!?!?!
<Feldegast> the thing that apears at the top of the screen when u enable it in behavior
<Feldegast> it's called the "desktop menu bar" in behavior
<nimble> you mean when you have 2 monitors?
<t3hfr3ak> http://www.shopbot.ca/p-33382-939423.html thats what i have
<Feldegast> well even with 1 monitor is isn't left aligned
<Feldegast> but with 2 i want it only on 1 screen yes
<nimble> :-/ it is for me
<Feldegast> using kubuntu 7.04?
<nimble> yeah
<Feldegast> strange
<nimble> it says file, sessions, new etc right?
<Feldegast> it was left aligned for me in 6.10 and then got fubar'd when i upgraded
<Feldegast> nimble yup that's it
<xlinux_> well t3.. have you put up a post in the forums
<t3hfr3ak> how do i found out the vertical refresh
<Feldegast> mine starts somewhere after the 6th icon
<nimble> you could try dropping the nvidia driver setting in your other xorg.conf
<t3hfr3ak> nimble how so?
<nimble> replace "vesa" with "nvidia"
<xlinux_> than how would the driver be used (question)
<Feldegast> or "nv"
<xlinux_> never tried this
<nimble> should probably comment out that BusID thing there if you try that
<xlinux_> do the wacom entries do anything bad for GNOME?
<nimble> doubt it
<xlinux_> he might want to edit those out as well
<t3hfr3ak> wacom
<xlinux_> oh ok
<t3hfr3ak> ?
<xlinux_> nevermind
<xlinux_> its not gonna affect your GNOME
<xlinux_> on KDE we have problems with apps loading if theyre left in
<nimble> you shouldnt do
<xlinux_> yeah
<nimble> they give me errors, but all the errors are is that they arent present
<nimble> because theyre for tablets and i dont have a tablet
<xlinux_> if they are left enabled, apps randomly wont load for me
<t3hfr3ak> k ill brb restarting X
<xlinux_> # them out, and everythings good
<xlinux_> k
<nimble> well they wont be related to this display problem anyway
<boom> hi, i've made a bootable cd using nero but,when cd boots it goes into dos prompt.can someone help me here? i thought wen i popin the bootyable cd a installer should comeup?
<xlinux_> agreed
<xlinux_> (gonna smoke, brb)
<Jeroenw> smoking isn't good for you :p
<boom> umnn can someone help me please?
<Jeroenw> @boom: I also had that. You have to follow the instructions
<t3hfr3ak> really starting to **** me off
<boom> Jeroenw: what instructions?
<Jeroenw> boom: You have to select text installation
<boom> Jeroenw:select where and what? am sorry i dont understand "text instalation
<nimble> were you trying the vesa xorg.conf but replaced with Driver "nvidia"?
<t3hfr3ak> nimble; yes
<t3hfr3ak> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Jeroenw> boom: You boot with the cd of Kubuntu. Then a menu appears, right?
<boom> Jeroenw:no, when i boot the cd its giving me dos prompt
<boom> dir shows list of linux floders
<t3hfr3ak> sorry wrong errer
<t3hfr3ak> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<t3hfr3ak> there it is
<t3hfr3ak> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<t3hfr3ak> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<boom> Jeroenw: what do u think?
<Jeroenw> boom: You want to install Kubuntu, right?
<boom> yes.
<nimble> how are you restarting the x server?
<boom> i have the iso file on cd. burned using nero.
<boom> when I boot from cd its takin me to a dos prompt but not a installer.
<t3hfr3ak> nimblie alt+ctrl+bkspc then startx
<xlinux_> back
<Jeroenw> Normally I has to work then
<Feldegast> boom did you burn the iso or did u put the iso onto cd?
<Jeroenw> He burned it with Nero,
<nimble> are you sure alt+ctrl+akspc actually restarts the x server?
<xlinux_> yeah
<boom> Feldegast:selected iso file to burn
<t3hfr3ak> brb
<Jeroenw> Then It has to work
<Feldegast> did u check the iso's md5sum before burning?
<blekos> hi, is there a way to copy encrypted dvd's?
<xlinux_> to kill the xserver you use
<xlinux_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<boom> Feldegast: no i didnt
<xlinux_> (gnome)
<Feldegast> blekos this depends
<blekos> on what? in win there is slysofts software
<xlinux_> nimble, hes running ubuntu
<Feldegast> boom the iso may have been corupted, try checking it's md6
<xlinux_> just so you know
<Feldegast> er md5
<boom> Feldegast: ok,thanks
<nimble> hmm could try the nv driver
* Feldegast notes that xpenguins is a silly app
<xlinux_> meaning what?
<xlinux_> nv driver wont give him 3d
<nimble> just see if the nv driver works
<Feldegast> i always try and get nv working 1st
<nimble> its better than vesa in any case
<xlinux_> ahh.. yeah, because he was using vesa
<Feldegast> might need nvidia legacy
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody have an idea of what kind of speed loss there is running GTK+ apps in KDE?
<nimble> nah he has a 7600gs
<rollerskatejamms> I want to run Kubuntu, but there are some gnome apps I really like.
<Feldegast> 7600 should be more than fine
* Feldegast runs gnome apps in kde
<Cugel> roller: that should be no problem. I use Gftp daily.
<nimble> there shouldnt really be any speed loss
<Feldegast> the only issue is u beed all the gnome libs etc
<xlinux_> not all
<xlinux_> just the ones associated with the program
<Feldegast> but if space isn't a issue....
<rollerskatejamms> ok. cuz i really like gaim, and xchat, and i really hate kopete/konversation
<nimble> pidgin now
<rollerskatejamms> I know but ubuntu is still gaim 2.0b6
<xlinux_> is xchat better? konversation seems fine to me
<rollerskatejamms> xlinux_: Konversation is great, functionality wise. I just hate the way it looks.
<xlinux_> i use gaim too though
<t3hfr3ak> whats the best MSN rip off
* Feldegast likes konversation over xchat but gaim over kopete
<nimble> i didnt really like kopete when i first tried it but i have it set up quite nice now
<rollerskatejamms> Same issue with kopete
<rollerskatejamms> t3hfr3ak: Isn't it amsn or somethign
<nimble> i dont like the way konversation doesnt let me separate the senders names from the messages
<Feldegast> msn=waste of space
<xlinux_> t3, where you at with your drivers.. have you tried nv drivers?
<nimble> i might try kopete for irc since its able to do it
<t3hfr3ak> rollerskatejamms: i tried that and hated it lol
<Jeroenw> I use Kopete, it works fine
<Jeroenw> only I think there are some login problems
<rollerskatejamms> Kopete works great. I just find it ugly
<nimble> i try to stick with kde apps because theyre the only ones that allow me to have a menubar at the top of the screen
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: theres a guy in #ubuntu who is trying to add nvidia drivers to my current xorg.conf... so ill see how that goes
<nimble> kopetes default is ugly
<xlinux_> cool...
<nimble> looks ok if you use a different theme though
<t3hfr3ak> nimble: tried that too and i agree with you lol
<Cugel> nimble: which theme for Kopete?
<nimble> for the chat window i use kONE
<Jeroenw> Can someone explain me how I make my own programs for linux?
<nimble> and i the BlueGreen - No Icons - Compact style variant
<Jeroenw> with a program or something
<rollerskatejamms> nimble: I'll check it out thanks
<t3hfr3ak> guess what... BRB AGAIN! lol
<nimble> kopetes default emoticons are pretty bad too imo
<rollerskatejamms> My thing with kde is  this. I like it more then gnome in terms of the way it works, but not in terms of the way pretty much all the apps look, no matter what the theme, I hate the Qt/KDE widgets.
<rollerskatejamms> The buttons and all that.
<t3hfr3ak> didnt work
<rollerskatejamms> The interfaces of konquerer and various KDE apps look crowded to me
<nimble> i changed them to ichat
<xlinux_> thats weird
<xlinux_> i cant close frostwire now
<rollerskatejamms> frostwire is still beta isnt it
<xlinux_> and its not in the process list
<rollerskatejamms> xlinux_: Zombie?
<xlinux_> ?
<Jeroenw> My explorer sometimes, stucks
<nimble> hmm?  i believe kubuntus default konqueror setup is pretty neat
<rollerskatejamms> nimble: Yes its neat in terms of funtionality I agree.
<rollerskatejamms> BRB, install just finished, rebooting.
<t3hfr3ak> why do i always get the problemfied shit
<t3hfr3ak> sorry
<Jeroenw> lol
<t3hfr3ak> sorry about the language
<xlinux_> i fealt/feel the same way
<t3hfr3ak> im used to being in all out IRC chats
<xlinux_> thats crazy.. not in the tray, and closing minimizes it
<nimble> hey ive had to use computers other than my main computer for many months because stuff keeps breaking
<t3hfr3ak> apparently i have to try envy
<nimble> and my monitor has dodgy burn in
<nimble> and companies take forever to rma
<xlinux_> wonder if I should kill java
<nimble> well the process will be called java
<t3hfr3ak> i just built this computer in october... the video card better not be dying
<xlinux_> nah its not
* t3hfr3ak lights another smoke
<xlinux_> its lack of proprietary support
<t3hfr3ak> you have the same card though
<t3hfr3ak> is your PCI-E?
<xlinux_> if linux were as popular as windows, everything would install easier and d work easier
<xlinux_> yes it is
<xlinux_> but im on a laptop
<t3hfr3ak> oh everything installs easy... its the drivers that SUCK lol
<xlinux_> lol
<t3hfr3ak> i mean... whats easier then typing sudo apt-get install
<xlinux_> yeah, but what about tarballs and deb package dependencies
<xlinux_> apt-get doesnt get everything
<xlinux_> at least youre determined
<t3hfr3ak> ive been on computers since i was 2... if i dont know it... i must learn
<xlinux_> haha
<xlinux_> linux is alot better once its up and running right
<t3hfr3ak> im 18 BTW
<t3hfr3ak> i do programming, graphic design and video editing
<t3hfr3ak> all selftaught
<xlinux_> i dont know any of that crap and im23
<Karti> hi all
<xlinux_> sup karti
<xlinux_> what language you prefer to program with
<Karti> xlinux_: just a hello, currently installing the server editionto get Oracle BD up and running
<Karti> Oracle DB even
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: right now BASIC
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: made frogger :D
<xlinux_> :)
<t3hfr3ak> #ubuntu just got spammed hardcore... some pasted there xorg.conf
<Karti> its all good fun!
<xlinux_> haha
<t3hfr3ak> been going for 5 minutes
<Jeroenw> I'm back
<nimble> how big can it be?
<t3hfr3ak> done now
<xlinux_> big enough to frustrate people
<t3hfr3ak> lol
<t3hfr3ak> [04:35]  <`m0> * Added paozinho!*@* to ignore list
<t3hfr3ak> [04:35]  <zcat[1] > ignoed..
<premier_> hello, I have a freind who changed the permisions of all the files in his /home/ folder, so he can no longer boot gnome (ubuntu).  What command will revert his permisions so he can boot?  He has no other WM so he can only use the CLI
<Jeroenw> where can I see how much free space I have on my hdd?
<arun> How does one minimise ktorrent to the panel?
<arun> Jeroen: open konsole and type df -h
<arun> Are you Jeroen Wijering, by any chance?
<Jeroenw> thanks ^^
<Jeroenw> No :p
<arun> ha okay
<Jeroenw> I'm Jeroen Weymiens
<Jeroenw> close one ^^
<Jeroenw> Where are you from?
<nimble> minimise to the system tray?
<Jeroenw> Can I play Tremulous online?
<xlinux_> can someone explain docking to me
<xlinux_> i dont understand what dock panels do
<nimble> you mean like a mac os x dock?
<xlinux_> well, ive only used osx a few times
<xlinux_> i was talking about the dock bar for kubuntu
<nimble> that things always just been a grey block for me
<nimble> cant even right click on it
<xlinux_> yeah me too
<xlinux_> whats it do in Macosx? is it like  a place to drag apps to?
<t3hfr3ak> i have NO clue
<t3hfr3ak> lol
<nimble> no
<nimble> the dock is like a shortcut bar and taskbar
<K_user> Jeroenw : disk space : right mouse click on a icon -  click on properties
<nimble> it works far better tbh ;)
<xlinux_> seems like a waste, a taskbar and panel should cover  all app demands
<xlinux_> what do you mean
<nimble> well you replace the taskbar with the dock
<Jeroenw> thanks K_user
<xlinux_> so apps run all the time that are in the taskbar?
<K_user> :)
<nimble> and also any shortcuts you have on the panels at the same time
<nimble> ?
<xlinux_> ok, so there are app icons on the dock bar
<rollerskatejamms> I'm having a really strange issue. When I try to do sudo ifdown eth0 it says cant read /etc/network/interfaces
<xlinux_> clicking one opens an app, right?
<rollerskatejamms> but its set to be readable to all
<nimble> yeah
<rollerskatejamms> Any ideas?
<xlinux_> so hows that different than a launcher icon?
<xlinux_> (sorry, ignorant to a concept im not familar with)
<nimble> ok, at the start its just like a shortcut bar, then when you open an app, the shortcut becomes like a link to the application
<nimble> like the entries in the taskbar are links to windows
<t3hfr3ak> question
<t3hfr3ak> when installing something VIA  sudo dpkg -i envy_0.9.3-0ubuntu2_all.deb is there a switch i can type to make it download the dependancies?
<nimble> anyway the real good thing about the dock is thats its based around applications being open and not windows
<rollerskatejamms> :-(
<xlinux_> what does this accomplish?
<nimble> avoids stuff like having to preload web browsers and office applications
<xlinux_> ahhh..
<xlinux_> yeah, the startup sludge
<t3hfr3ak> ??
<nimble> it also pretty much includes the system tray
<EcceVery> Do you need to use the UUID stuff in grub conf when installing a new kernel, or can you use normal-style device files like i'm used to? I tried installing a new kernel, won't boot, it cant find the file
<arun> I sooo love feisty fawn
<nimble> because the system tray is kinda just a hack for applications that dont have windows sometimes
<arun> everything works so smoothly
<xlinux_> yeah
<t3hfr3ak> arun: lucky you
<arun> t3hfr3ak> not working for you?
<t3hfr3ak> arun: i cant even install envy
<xlinux_> what would cause bittornado to say I dont have permission to download a torrent
<EcceVery> xlinux_: SELinux maybe?
<nimble> tried to save it in a restriction location?
<xlinux_> the desktop isnt restricted...
<EcceVery> iptables?
<xlinux_> oh well, azurues works...
<EcceVery> Doesn't ANYONE who use ubuntu ever compile their own kernel??? Everywhere I look for help it's hopeless
<xlinux_> good to have 2 torrent clients around
<nimble> whats wrong with ktorrent?
<t3hfr3ak> god i hope envy works -_-
<xlinux_> its VERY slow
<xlinux_> ungodly slow
<nimble> in what way?
<nimble> download speed?
<xlinux_> download/upload speed
<EcceVery> xlinux_: torrents are slow to bein with in most cases
<nimble> seemed ok to me, did you configure the connections?
<xlinux_> the same torrents used by bittornado vs. ktorrent is worlds apart
<xlinux_> ktorrent is at like 5k/s, while bittornado is at 400k+
<Jeroenw> is bittornade that good?
<xlinux_> yeah.. connections seem to be fine
<xlinux_> jeroenw.. nah its probably something with my setup
<Jeroenw> But I thought the speed of your download depends on the amount of seeders
<Jeroenw> how you say something in red?
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_:  you think envy will work?
<xlinux_> never has for me
<t3hfr3ak> lol reassuring lol
<xlinux_> honest :)
<t3hfr3ak> worth a shot
<xlinux_> you WILL get it
<xlinux_> you have a nvidia card... its just a matter of effort
<ThunderChild> jeroenx when someone says your name you see red text... ;-P
* t3hfr3ak starts to program his own nvidia driver
<Jeroenw> Fahuadai hello
<Jeroenw> like this?
<cguy> bonjour tous
<Fahuadai> yeap
<xlinux_> it does depend on seeds, which is dictated by where you get the torrent file from
<Jeroenw> ok ^^
<t3hfr3ak> Driver.NVidia
<xlinux_> the agent used makes little difference
<t3hfr3ak> Function.Driver = WORK!
<nimble> you can start off the nv driver :)
<t3hfr3ak> lol
<Jeroenw> I knwo THE best site for torrents :p
<Jeroenw> But you can't get in without an account
<Jeroenw> wich you have to request on there irc server
<t3hfr3ak> Jeroenw: demonoid?
<Fahuadai> also most irc clients will show some warning when someone says your name.  like Konversation's icon will flash red in the system tray
<Jeroenw> t3hfr3a: Torrent Damage
<nimble> ktorrent it set up to use loads of connections by default
<nimble> is*
<t3hfr3ak> Jeroenw: hows the movie input on it?
<Jeroenw> to good to be true :p
<Fahuadai> i downloaded the kubuntu cd, 700Mb in about 20 mins with ktorrent. gotta love 1mbps+ speeds :)
<t3hfr3ak> Jeroenw: you sure? within the past 4 months... i got 120+ movies from one public site... from ONE release group
<t3hfr3ak> and my max DL is 75kbs
<t3hfr3ak> kBs not kb lol
<arun> t3hfr3ak: which site
<t3hfr3ak> arun: torrentbox :P axxo
<Jeroenw> t3hfr3ak: Yeah, i'm pretty shure that it's one of the best
<arun> do you need an account on that site?
<t3hfr3ak> nope
<t3hfr3ak> its public
<xlinux_> i really like bittornado.. simple, fast, stable, light on resources, no java
<t3hfr3ak> i use uTorrent in XP
<Jeroenw> Torrent Damage is not public, and not for leechers
<arun> i was getting really slow torrent speeds, but i found the fix
<xlinux_> screw XP
<xlinux_> i havent booted XP in 2 weeks
<t3hfr3ak> brb
<Jeroenw> I booted xp yesterday
<xlinux_> funny too, i have a B/A video card, and I never play the 10+ games i have on windows
<Jeroenw> I have to use it agin for a task at school
<nimble> i havent used xp since i was playing c&c i think
<xlinux_> since linux, i dont really game that much
<nimble> use a virtual machine, school stuff cant be that performance orientated :)
<Jeroenw> wich virtual machine?
<Jeroenw> my school stuff is pretty heavy: 3ds max 9, photoshop, illustrator, ....
<t3hfr3ak> envy didnt work...
<nimble> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_virtual_machines take your pick :)
<arun> Jeroenw: yeah, i use XP for illustrator and photoshop
<arun> nothing else
<arun> and to test stuff in internet explorer
<xlinux_> dang t3
<Jeroenw> you think I'll be able to run photoshop, illustrator and 3ds max 9 with a virtual machine?
<xlinux_> your problem baffles
<xlinux_> virtualbox works awesome
<nimble> well at really slow speed...
<arun> Jeroenw: no way
<nimble> wine might be able to run them
<xlinux_> how to play wma files?
<xlinux_> t3.. that guy ever get you the xorg.conf?
<Jeroenw> arun: lol
<xlinux_> my wmas are all corrupted looking
<nimble> wmas are audio files...
<Jeroenw> arun: you think Xen is a good one?
<xlinux_> im sorry
<xlinux_> my wmv files look corrupted
<nimble> what are you using?
<t3hfr3ak> k im using NV right now
<nimble> ooh partial success
<Jeroenw> is NV a good one?
<t3hfr3ak> i want... to... see... my... TV! lol
<t3hfr3ak> Jeroenw: nope lol
<nimble> no he talking about the driver
<Jeroenw> wich one is the best?
<t3hfr3ak> one that works
<arun> i was getting really slow speeds in kubuntu for downloading torrents, i fixed that problem!
<xlinux_> nimble... vlc nor kaffeine will play them right- looks like a rainbow
<xlinux_> t3
<xlinux_> can you use svideo with the nv drivers?
<xlinux_> i dont even know
<rollerskatejamms> When I install Kubuntu desktop on top of the regular Ubuntu distro, it asks me if I want to use GDM or KDM as the default destkop manager. Is that just asking if the default? session should be gnome or kde?
<xlinux_> no
<Jeroenw> what about Tango?
<rollerskatejamms> xlinux_, Ok so what effect does my choice have
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: doesnt seem like it
<nimble> its talking about the login manager
<rollerskatejamms> nimble, OOOoooh. I like gnomes :-D
<nimble> gdm you want then
<xlinux_> yeah, gdm
<xlinux_> otherwise it will be a nightmare
<nimble> nightmare?
<xlinux_> was for me
<nimble> how so?
<xlinux_> I tried to switch over to Kubuntu by u-installing the ubuntu-desktop (dont care for gnome)
<xlinux_> partly my fault
<nimble> heh
<xlinux_> i used a command listed on a wiki to get Kubuntu from an ubuntu install
<jeroen__> hey, Kubuntu just logged out when I wanted to play Tremulous :s
<nimble> weird
<xlinux_> any ideas on the wmv thing?
<nimble> nope
<jeroen__> now, it did it again :s
<nimble> i try to avoid wmv
<pag> xlinux_, have you got w32codecs installed?
<xlinux_> sudo apt-get install w32codecs right?
<t3hfr3ak> brb
<nimble> noooo, i didnt save my edited theme and now ive lost it :(
<pag> xlinux_, yes, but you need medibuntu repository enabled
<xlinux_> pag: its already installed
<flowingfire> Hey Kubuntuers.  Anyone know what I can do to create .zip files?
<xlinux_> its only wmv... mp3 wma, mpeg.. all the rest works
<nimble> ark can probably create zip files
<pag> xlinux_, ok. Now I'm out of ideas, sorry
<EcceVery> flowingfire: isn't there a command "zip"?
<xlinux_> k
<flowingfire> eccevery: Is there?  So I'd go in the terminal and say "zip <file>?"
<EcceVery> flowingfire: think so... you may have to install zip first, im not sure. There is an "unzip" command though, that i'm sure of
<makki> hi rpedro
<flowingfire> ok
<flowingfire> i'll try it... after trying sudo apt-get install zip
<t3hfr3ak> i think i got somewhere xlinux
<nimble> ark can make zip files
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: i got the nvidia X server settings working... but its still not recognizing my TV
<flowingfire> Ark?  Is that already installed?
<nimble> should be
<flowingfire> Hmm... kewl. :) checking...
<nimble> in utitilies section of the kmenu
<flowingfire> (the terminal thing gave me an error)
<xlinux_> t3, nvidia xserver settings is for the nvidia driver, not the nv one
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: the point is its working
<_4strO> flowingfire: select all your files you wanna put in zip, and then right click on ot and slect "create an archive)
<xlinux_> so your nvidia drivers are installed, and svideo wont work?
<t3hfr3ak> Section "Device"
<t3hfr3ak> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<t3hfr3ak> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<t3hfr3ak> that is right
<nimble> create an archive isnt in my right click menu, but compress is
<nimble> for using the nvidia drivers
<flowingfire> LOL _4strO-- it was as easy as that?
<xlinux_> well congrats on the 3d, and now I feel like a moron
<flowingfire> I got it to work
<nimble> i thought you wouldnt get them working though?
<flowingfire> I have zipped files now.... Yayyy!
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: now how to get video out... rather how to get it to recognize my TV
<_4strO> flowingfire: :)
<xlinux_> i honestly dont know
<xlinux_> im sorry i cant be of more help.. I was positive it would work...
<xlinux_> your closer now
<xlinux_> you have to get drivers working anyways for this.. but now your past what I know
<arun> how do I rip CDs to MP3 format
<arun> audio cds
<pag> arun, you need to install lame
<arun> what app do i use
<arun> k3b, i guess
<arun> got it, thanks
<t3hfr3ak> xlinux_: does your xorg.conf have anything like Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"
<xlinux_> lemme check...
<xlinux_> nope
<t3hfr3ak> brb
<arun> how do i rip to mp3 format using k3b
<crimsun> arun: you need libk3b2-mp3 installed, first.
<deichgraf> moin
<vendetta> Hello
<vendetta> I'm Jeroenw but on xp now ^^
<riri> hi
<riri> i was trying to install kde4 alpha
<riri> error 404
<riri> apparently the link is dead ?
<pag> riri, there's error in the link
<riri> ok
<riri> do you know the right link ?
<pag> it should end with feisy main instaed of ./
<riri> ok thanks
<riri> by the way did you try it ?
<pag> the link, or the alpha?
<riri> i used to compile but i am a bit lazy nowaday :) lol
<riri> sorry : the alpha
<pag> no, I haven't. I've had to write some essees to school, so I dodn't have any time
<riri> bon courage ! :)
<riri> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1/ feisty
<riri> apparently doesn't work either ?
<riri> did i make an error ?
<marko> i downloaded amarok 2 from the amarok blog
<marko> the linux source
<pag> riri, feisty main  not just feisty
<riri> sorry..
<marko> and kde4
<deitarion> Is there a way to forcibly ignore the "fix" to Feisty's K3b's Joliet Volume length limit? 16 characters is too little and it's irritating to have to lend out my Gentoo box (with an older K3b) whenever somebody wants to burn a CD with Windows-compatible long filenames.
<riri> thanks
<riri> bye
<_4strO> !ntfs
<deitarion> Preferrably a fix that doesn't involve downloading and building K3b 0.12.17 source on my mother's machine.
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<arun> crimsun: i installed lame as well as libk3b2-mp3
<arun> i can only decode to mp3, i cant encode
<Jeroenw> I've got a question
<Jeroenw> I've downloaded Suaerbaten, that game
<Jeroenw> but when I type sudo apt-get install suaerbaten, It starts downloading the game agian
<arun> holy shit.. turns out i dont even need any software to rip to mp3
<Jeroenw> How can I just install it, instead of let it downloading it again
<arun> if you enter an audio cd, and go to 'audiocd:/' in konqueror
<pag> Jeroenw, did you download a .deb file?
<arun> if you just copy and paste the tracks from the 'mp3' folder to any other folder on your hard drive, it gets converted automatically
<arun> wow!
<Jeroenw> .tar
<pag> Jeroenw, then you should either redownload it via apt (easier way) or compile from the source
<pag> !compiling | Jeroenw
<ubotu> Jeroenw: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jeroenw> I shall download it again then. But I can't connect to my wireless network :s
<Jeroenw> I can connect it with xp but not with Kubuntu
<blackflag> I just installed vmware-server and did a debian install on it. But now I con not connect via ssh to guest system and I dont know why. from another client there is no problem
<blackflag> can someone help?
<riri> Hi
<riri> kde4 alpha needs libstrgi
<riri> strigi
<riri> but apparently the dep is broken..
<riri> in feisty
<Micky0815> servus spricht jemand Deutsch?
<pag> !de | Micky0815
<ubotu> Micky0815: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jovans> everybody know how to update my fonts dir?
<jovans> when i have installed new fonts?
<crimsun> sudo fc-cache -f -v
<crimsun> presuming you've installed them into ~/.fonts
<jovans> from synaptic
<vcavaliere> hello everybody
<vcavaliere> somebody can help me?
<TeleSkier> yesterday I added Nvidia graphics support to a Feisty machine using Adept. This caused some troubles that are not to be discussed here now. I then decided to remove Nvidia support by selecting  to remove it using Adept again. To my great surprise, this morning that machine does not have the wifi support it used to have.
<TeleSkier> I suppose removal of Nvidia drivers also removed something else.....   What could i do now?
<pag> !ask | vcavaliere
<ubotu> vcavaliere: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riri> did someone install kde4 with succes ?
<TeleSkier> How do I add a Feisty CD to my repository list ?
<crimsun> use apt-cdrom
<TeleSkier> crimsun: exact command?  does it need sudo?
<crimsun> TeleSkier: yes, it does.  And you will need to pass additional flag(s) to apt-cdrom.
<TeleSkier> ok crimsun , I will check with the man pages....
<jink_> hey hi
<tn> hi
<jink_> does anybody know from wher i can download themes for kubuntu
<tn> i'm lookking for advices
<stdin> jink_: a good place is kde-look.org
<jink_> tn: wat is it?
<tn> I've found a bug that is related to 2 packages
<jink_> ya i searched but those all themes r for 3.2.x kde
<tn> launchpad isn't well suited for that kind of tasks :)
<jink_> and im using 3.5.6
<tn> jink_: they're for >= 3.2.x
<phnom> hmm, what's the option for changing mouse sensitivity in xorg.conf? need it to go slower than kcontrol allows...
<tn> try using xset
<jink_> ok but then how do i install them coz when i go to kcontrol and select theme manager over ther in install nw theme it does not recongnise that the donwloaded file is for theme
<phnom> how do I do that?
<tn> phnom: from within konsole
<arun> any good FTP clients for kubuntu? apart from konqueror
<phnom> tn: ya but what are the params passed to xset?
<tn> jink_: I don't know exactly. Can't you jst dl a theme and install it from kcontrol ?
<tn> phnom: it depends on you preferences :)
<phnom> hmm
<jink_> ya i tried that but its not working
<tn> man xset for all available options
<jink_> tn:have u used stellerium?
<phnom> tn: I'll just dig a little then... thanks
<tn> jink_: no, what's that ?
<jink_> its a 3d sky for gazin stars
<jink_> but due to some error its now wrkin at my end
<jink_> anyway thanks tn
<jink_> bye
<tn> :)
<tn> by
<tn> +e
<kblog> can anyone tell me what the difference between a "local group" and a "domain group" for openSSH is? when do i have to choose the one or the other?
<tn> so, as for my pb, gs-esp crashes when printing to PDF from konqueror web browser
<tn> but doesn't when printing from another app
<tn> gs-gpl doesn't produce any readable pdf
<tn> an advice ?
<arun> when you're ripping to mp3 using kaudiocreator, how do you set the bitrate at which to rip the songs
<pag> arun, I'm not quite sure, but try to look systemsettings -> ripping  (I think it's in advanced options)
<pag> oh.. it's Audio encoding, not ripping
<arun> pag: there seems to be no option to set the bitrate
<arun> only to select from a list of 4 formats
<sercik> how can i exclude a package to autoupdate??
<pag> arun, that's strange. I do have those settings in there :-/
<arun> pag: where exactly.. in encoding?
<pag> arun, how about kcontrol -> Sound & Multimedia -> Audio CD
<arun> i dont have a sound & multimedia
<arun> i have 'sound system'
<arun> and there's nothing in that
<pag> arun, are you using feisty?
<arun> pag: yes
<jacob> hi
<mariodpr> Hello all. I'm a kubuntu (feisty) newbie. Can I ask questions here directly?
<franky> is there anyone who knows where i can find "xwinwrap"?
<pag> arun, hmm.. I don't know then...
<pag> mariodpr, sure :)
<Edulix> mariodpr: ask =)
<arun> ok...
<mariodpr> Ok, thanks :) I'm trying to connect to a wireless network (WPA) using static ip with KNetworkManager but it only works using DHCP with other networks. Is it possible?
<pag> arun, so if you open System settings and click on the 'advanced' tab there's nothing that says Audio Encoding?
<arun> pag: aaaahh found it
<arun> missed the advanced tab
<pag> :)
<arun> thank you so much
<franky> is there anyone who knows where i can find "xwinwrap"?
<arun> pag: i was a bit scared for a minute :p
<arun> does anyone have beryl installed?
<S-Angeli> I have connected an external hd via usb with MAC OS X installed. I wish to erase the entire hd to fat32. how to do so with kubuntu?
<PeanutHorst> Hi... I recently picked up KUbuntu 6.10 at a linux stall at CeBIT Australia - I plan to use it as a jumping-off point to start a Gentoo - i need to know: does Kubuntu have a compile toolcahin (i.e. autoconf, automake, gcc, make/gmake)?
<PeanutHorst> S-Angeli: mkvfatfs i think is your friend here
<franky> arun i've beryl
<PeanutHorst> i'll just check
<dfw> i need beryl
<arun> franky: is it worth installing?
<franky> yes i think so
<franky> it's wonderful
<abattoir> !b-e | PeanutHorst
<ubotu> PeanutHorst: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<abattoir> PeanutHorst: that should get you started
<S-Angeli> How would I get it to run? Do I have to install it?=
<PeanutHorst> mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda1    (change /dev/sda1 to whatever the ext. harddrive showed up as)
<PeanutHorst> or use QtParted if you like shiny KDE stuff :)
<abattoir> PeanutHorst: if you're bored and don't want to read lengthy docs, just do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' :)
<PeanutHorst> abattoir: i was reading it
<PeanutHorst> I'll be frank - i dislike ubuntu :p
<PeanutHorst> but it has its uses
<PeanutHorst> abattoir: box doesn't have net accesss
<PeanutHorst> i need to be able to dump something on a CD-RW and push it across
<abattoir> PeanutHorst: oh, then most probably it's not in the cd
<abattoir> PeanutHorst: you can download it somewhere else, burn it, and then use that disc as a repository
<PeanutHorst> i need autoconf, automake, gcc, g++, gmake, etc.
<S-Angeli> do I have to unmount ithks
<S-Angeli> thks for your help
<S-Angeli> I did it and it worked
<S-Angeli> <PeanutHorst> thks
<PeanutHorst> I did good :p
<goldfish935> help
<leonidas> hi to all
<dfw> hi
<amin81> anyone willing to help me? cannot connect to the internet using kubuntu'
<goldfish935> have you set it to connect using dhcp
<minty_> hey guys my amarok is really laggy any other better programs??
<goldfish935> how the hell do i install urban terror 4
<amin81> i am a newbie to linux
<amin81> but yes, it is set to connect using dhcp
<goldfish935> so am i
<goldfish935> and it is saying you network card / port is installed ok
<pag> minty_, amarok is best :P But you could try JuK, I've heard it's also quite good
<minty_> its really laggy though n i dont know why
<amin81> yes, network card is ok
<K_user> amin81 : can u ping a external site
<pyro> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amin81> K_user: i havnt tried pinging a sight
<amin81> site
<amin81> but i pinged an ip address and it worked fine
<goldfish935> could be firewall issue
<K_user> i assume it was a external ip address
<amin81> yes
<nabz> How can i install apache, php and mysql and configure it together?
<amin81> i can get online with this connection using windows xp
<pag> !LAMP | nabz
<ubotu> nabz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nabz> Lamp dont work for me :S
<goldfish935> yes my urban terror works yepeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<K_user> what web browser r u using in kubuntu?
<amin81> firefox
<adaptr> telnet
<pag> K_user, konqueror
<nabz> LAMP it gives me a error saying somthing like 'I don't know whats going wrong.'
<amin81> i have even tried konqueror without success
<adaptr> nabz don't try to interpret errors - give them verbatim
<nabz> ok 2 secs
<K_user> hmmm...
<amin81> the exact same settings allows me to get online at my friend's place
<amin81> but not on my connection
<adaptr> amin81 then you have DNS issues
<nabz> My lampp errors: 'XAMPP: Error 127! Couldn't start Apache!' 'XAMPP: Sorry, I've no idea what's going wrong.'
<ergomez> hola sabeis como permitir las ventanas emergentes?
<K_user> using his computer or yours?
<pag> !es | ergomez
<ubotu> ergomez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<amin81> using my computer
<amin81> adaptr: how do i solve them?
<adaptr> amin81 first you need to establish what the issue is
<adaptr> amin81 what happens when you do ping www.google.com ?
<amin81> it says no network connection or something
<amin81> as in, failing to ping
<adaptr> not "or something" - exact, please
<nabz> Can anyone give me a hand with my xampp problems? :)
<amin81> let me try again...i will have to disconnect this comp brb in 5 mins
<pyro> is there any other alternative to 915resolution?
<amin81> adaptr it says unkown host www.google.com
<adaptr> amin81 okay, definitely a DNS problem, then
<adaptr> amin81 how do you get an IP ?
<amin81> automatically
<amin81> and it gets one
<adaptr> what does "cat /etc/resolv.conf" say ?
<amin81> ok, i am a linux newbie
<amin81> should i write that in console?
<amin81> ?
<adaptr> yes
<amin81> ok
<amin81> brb
<adaptr> anything presented to you as a command should be run in a console
<adaptr> well.. not *anything*, obviously :)
<nabz> i just installed apache, where would my htdocs be?
<JohnFlux> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<JohnFlux> hmm not that useful
<JohnFlux> nabz: you could try that link anyway
<amin81> adaptr it says nameserver 194.239.134.83
<adaptr> nabz: default layout
<adaptr> amin81 does it work ?
<amin81> and nameserver 193.162.153.164
<amin81> yes
<amin81> as in, it finds 2 nameservers
<adaptr> so how come you cannot resolve any names, then ?
<adaptr> you could try querying them directly
<adaptr> some typing will be inviolved
<amin81> how do i do that?
<luca> hi everyone
<adaptr> with dig, it's easy - but you need a package for that
<amin81> dig?
<luca> does someone here use amsn? 'cause it's gettig me nuts, it won't function because it does not have tcl
<adaptr> you can do it with nslookup, which is installed by default, but it sucks, generally speaking
<amin81> ok
<[pyro] > hmm, ive just installed feisty / all the medibuntu packages and when i run amarok it comes up saying (no mp3 support) with a blank box and crash's
<nabz> so im back now,
<lz1gjd> whats the best winamp like audio player for linux ? right now im using audacious, but is there anything better than his
<nabz> soz*
<nabz> i've got apache working just need t know where to put all my files :> lol
<jasra> add remove programs won't work :(
<amin81> how and where do i find dig?
<[pyro] > lz1gjd: amarok
<amin81> ?
<adaptr> amin81 sudo aptitude install dnsutils
<lz1gjd> yeah, but i like to have alternatives like firefox - opera, like gaim - kopete, like kget - d4x and so on but whats do i choose with amarok :)
<[pyro] > lz1gjd: xmms ?
<leninIdebian> had anyone of you problems with grub after installing feisty?
<lz1gjd> hmm something prettier :) i shoult try bmpx
<adaptr> amitk done yet ?
<adaptr> heh
<leninIdebian> the installer dindnt stoggle the bootable flaf
<leninIdebian> is is it a known problem?
<adaptr> it's not a problem usually
<leninIdebian> the computer did not boot
<leninIdebian> so it was a problem
<nabz> i installed apache, but where do i put my htdocs??
<amin81> anyone know how i can install dig without an internetconnection?
<nabz> dw got it now
<adaptr> amin81 sorry,.. did not think about that :)
<adaptr> amin81 use nslookup instead, it'll work
<adaptr> amin81 follow along
<adaptr> amin81 #nslookup
<amin81> ok
<adaptr> amin81 #> server 194.239.134.83
<adaptr> amin81 #> set q=any
<adaptr> amin81 #> www.google.com
<adaptr> if it returns something resembling an A entry, it works
<nabz> how do i go about changing my keyboard layout? (its set to US atm, i need it on UK)
<adaptr> !xsetkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsetkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> dumb bot
<amin81> adaptr, so sorry, i really am a newbie...where do I find nslookup?
<adaptr> amin81 you don't - you type it
<adaptr> damn, they moved that to dnsutils AS WELL
<adaptr> that is ... stupid
<adaptr> it basically leaves you without network recovery tools on a fresh install - BRILLIANT idea
<amin81> ok, just typed it...nothing happened
<adaptr> yes
<boom> Greetings, am trying to install kubuntu.I get the folowing error while tryin to boot cd - Invalid compressed format.kernal -panic -not syncing vfs:unable to mount toot fs on unknows.
<boom> can someone help me please? thanks
<adaptr> amin81 sorry, you will need to enter some freely available DNS server addresses first - there are several
<adaptr> amin81 you do have a network connection, I presume ?
<amin81> let me go to my friend's place and get dig instead
<amin81> yes i do. that is the one i am using right now
<amin81> but with windows xp
<pyro> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adaptr> good plan, you can use aptitiude --fetch-only or summin to just download it, then dump it in your /var/cache/apt directory
<adaptr> amin81 I meant a working internet connection *in Ubuntu*
<adaptr> amin81 /var/cache/apt/archives, sorry
<ads_> im trying to install nvidia drivers..  im getting an error i do not hav libc header files?   (kubuntu 7.04, geforce fx 5200)
<boom> umnn can someone help me with error i get while booting kubuntu cd please?
<adaptr> you're doing it wrong - use the ubuntu provided drivers
<adaptr> DO NOT use the nvidia.com dirvers
<ads_> but im trying to get beryl up n running?
<amin81> adaptr ok, let me try
<adaptr> ads_ and ? works fine here
<ads_> okz  ill giv it a go wothout  thanks
<ads_> without*
<sivaji> when i use windows i cant see linux partition
<adaptr> that's correct
<adaptr> when windos uses you, I think you mean
<sivaji> adaptr i cant u
<boom> adaptr : u think u can help me with the error i get while tryin to boot kubuntu cd?
<sivaji> get
<adaptr> boom I see no error
<boom> Invalid compressed format.kernal -panic -not syncing vfs:unable to mount toot fs on unknows.
<boom> thats the one adaptr
<adaptr> boom your install went kablooey
<boom> umn i should burn one more cd? why do u think that happened?
<boom> my iso iamge is bad or...?
<boom> image*
<sivaji> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<adaptr> boom no, I did not say any of that, but when you install *buntu and it panics on boot then SOMEthing went wrong in the install
<nabz> how can i accsess my NTFS partitions?
<boom> adaptr:ok,thanks :)
<adaptr> boom the usual sequence is download *buntu, md5check image, burn image, reboot, install, reboot
<boom> nero has 2 options. burn image to disc  and make bootable cd. which option should i go to?
<adaptr> if it fails before the final reboot then you should investigate those steps, if not, don't
<adaptr> NERO ? brrr
<adaptr> please download and use dvddecrypter, it'
<boom> adaptr:how to do ui check md 5 after downloadin?
<adaptr> s the only sane choice
<adaptr> with an md5 checker, google and download one
<boom> sweet.thanks
<boom> adaptr:dont think i can use dvddecrypter..i have no dvd drive
<adaptr> boom that's not important at all - it burns cd images fine
<adaptr> beter, in fact, than any of the commercial crap
<adaptr> which is why I suggest it
<boom> ok.downloadin decrypter then
<amin81> is anyone still using 6.10?
<main2> amin81, i was till 2days ago
<adaptr> amin81 it should work fine, go on
<amin81> adaptr, as in?
<adaptr> as in, it should present no problems anywhere
<amin81> ok
<H3li0> Hello All. Does anybody know how to make my webcam work? According to KInfoCenter, it's a Vimicro Corp. Webcam. Vendor ID: (0xac8) Z-Star Product ID: (0x301b) ZC0301 WebCam
<H3li0> I am using Edgy, 6.10
<younge> hey all :), I'v download a beryle theme and to be honest i ent got a clue what to do next, anyone used beryl themes before?
<adaptr> try #ubuntu-fx
<kim_> Anyone used opera webbrowser? is it good? how do i download?
<adaptr> anyone drive a Porsche? any good ? who's gonna send me one ?
<boom> lol
<boom> md5 checker says alls fine with my image..nice
<adaptr> okay, well try again, if it still fails you want to download the alternative installer
<boom> alternative is text based ,isnt it adaptr?
<adaptr> yes
<adaptr> it allows more control over the installation process
<boom> umnn dont know if can install using text based.
<ThePianoGuy> is there a human skin for kubuntu?
<adaptr> well, up to you
<nabz> where do my kopete recived files go?
<adaptr> ThePianoGuy who are you, Hannibal Lecter ?
<adaptr> nabz without even using kopete, ~/.kopete ?
<ThePianoGuy> adaptr: no, ThePianoGuy :)
<ThePianoGuy> have you seen blue/gray grand pianos around?
<nabz> folder does not exist :S
<adaptr> nabz then look in the settings inside kopete ?
<nabz> im trying lol
* adaptr feels he has to explain even the simplest things
<nabz> lol soz :(
<ThePianoGuy> adaptr, found this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Human+Theme?content=42746
<adaptr> yeah, it's been the Ubuntu default for ages
<varaonaid> Hi, I'm trying to burn using K3b but I get an error message stating that I don't have permission to use the CD burner.  How do I fix this?
<adaptr> add your user to the cdrom group
<adaptr> adduser varaonaid cdrom
<varaonaid> ok, do I use the command line to do that
<adaptr> what else would you use ?
<varaonaid> not sure, just checking before I screw something up ;0
* adaptr is astonished at how some people think they can run manual commands
* Feldegast runs "man" all the time.....
<nabz> how can i edit files in /var/www (which needs sudo permission) through konqueror?
<varaonaid> adaptr: I added user, it said I was already a member of that group
<Feldegast> nabz you can start konqueror as root....
<Feldegast> or start your favorite editor as root
<Stratys> Hi can anyone help me to run java on kubuntu 7.04?
<nabz> ty
<sivaji> konqueror does not supports web page that contain applet
<Stratys> so can i use mozilla firefox on kubuntu
<ThePianoGuy> Stratys: install package "sun-java6-plugin"
<Stratys> ThePianoGuy, ty, I am a newbie to linux
<Stratys> where do i get it or do i install it through adept?
<ubuntu__> Does it matter if I use kubuntu or ubuntu if I want this bouncing window stuff_
<ThePianoGuy> Stratys: use adept package manager
<ThePianoGuy> Stratys: KDE menu -> System -> Adept
<ThePianoGuy> then search package sun-java6-plugin and install it
<ThePianoGuy> this will neable java plugin in your web browsers
<ThePianoGuy> *enable
<anno_> hi kann some one giwe url where i can find whou to instal ati driver for kubuntu?
<ThePianoGuy> anno_: just install package xorg-driver-fglrx
<Neil-> Can someone run top -d1 in terminal.. then shrink the terminal window vertically
<anno_> where can i gat it from
<ThePianoGuy> anno_: and then set the driver to proprietary in your system settings for display
<Neil-> get to a point and you see top crash with a core dump
<ThePianoGuy> anno_: it's in official ubuntu repositories
<anno_> ok i will try thx
<ThePianoGuy> anno_: Use adept package manager (KDE Menu -> system -> adept)
<Neil-> *** glibc detected *** top: realloc(): invalid next size: 0x08058dd8 ***
<Neil-> gives that
<anno_> ok thx
<ThePianoGuy> Neil-: reproduced :)
<ThePianoGuy> wow
<BleSS> I would disable some virtual terminals, Do I have to delete the files /etc/event.d/tty{3-6} ?
<Neil-> ThePianoGuy: weird huh... cant be right
<anno_> is it realy so easy to make kubuntu 3d?
<Neil-> not an issue really, but still shouldnt occure
<ThePianoGuy> BleSS: disable them in /etc/inittab
<ThePianoGuy> Nell-: probably konsole bug..
<Neil-> ThePianoGuy: Im in gnome
<Stratys> thank you Piano
<Neil-> so not konsole :D
<ThePianoGuy> did you try in gnome terminal?
<Neil-> yeah thats what i use
<ThePianoGuy> cool :)
<ThePianoGuy> it crashes in konsole as well..
<BleSS> ThePianoGuy: /etc/inittab doesn't exist in the las K/Ubuntu
<Neil-> I'll file a bug report, its not really a major issue tho i guess
<Neil-> Anyone know what it should go under?
<BleSS> s/las/last
<stanley> does anyone have experience with kbfx on fiesty??
<Feldegast> what replaces inittab??
<anno_> after instaling the ati packeges whot shell i do?
* Feldegast upgraded so has inittab
* Feldegast thought he had it.....
<BleSS> Feldegast: /etc/event.d/*
<anno_> Piano what shell i do after instaling the ati packeges????????????????????????
<phnom> stanley: yea, I do
<ubuntu__> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anno_> thx
<ThePianoGuy> anno_: KDE menu -> system settings -> monitor&display -> hardware -> first configure button -> select proprietary
<Feldegast> ic.....interesting
<stanley> hey phnom...i can't get any of the things applied
<Neil-> ThePianoGuy: Should I file a big you think, any idea what under?
<stanley> when i click apply nothing changes
<anno_> this chenel is niceeeeeeee! thx
<ThePianoGuy> Neil-: dunno.. maybe something like base system, console
<phnom> stanley, hmm, I don't think I had any problems with it :S lemme check
<stanley> ok
<ThePianoGuy> Neil-: if it's "top" bug
<snikker> how can i reconfigure date, language, and so on in my own country language? i've tried "dpkg-reconfigure locales", but nothing to do...
<sercik> hi to all!!
<ubuntu__> glxinfo | grep direct results in> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b: direct rendering: what does that mean?
<phnom> stanley: minw works okay :S
<phnom> mine*
<stanley> did u have to change any settings phnom??
<stanley> after installing?
<sercik> is there krandrtray for kubuntu??
<phnom> stanley: no I just added the applet to kicker and then everything worked =/
<stanley> ooohhh i prob need to add the applet to kicker
<Stratys> pianoguy hi...it  told me that the status is BROKEN (installed)
<phnom> :D lol
<ThePianoGuy> Stratys: did you do anything special? This shouldn't happen..
<phnom> stanley: does it work now?
<stanley> k it works now
<stanley> thanx
<phnom> np :)
<ThePianoGuy> Stratys: open console and type "sudo apt-get install"
<anno_> Piano i think i am ready with instaling whou can i check that the 3d is working
<ThePianoGuy> type glxinfo
<ThePianoGuy> at the top, it's written "Direct rendering"
<ThePianoGuy> if it's no then 3d is disabled, if it says yes then 3d is enabled
<ThePianoGuy> or - try a 3d game
<Stratys> ok piano
<anno_> direct rendering: No
<anno_> that i got from
<ThePianoGuy> anno_: when you set the driver to proprietary, reboot your machine
<ThePianoGuy> and pray it works :)
<anno_> already hapend
<anno_> it works but no 3d
<ThePianoGuy> do you have ATI?
<anno_> yes x1650 pro
<ThePianoGuy> disable composite extensions if yes
<ThePianoGuy> see docs
<ThePianoGuy> you have to edit xorg.conf manually
<anno_> O_O
<anno_> i am noob at linux
<anno_> i was using suse vor some times i am new on kubuntu
<ThePianoGuy> ati cards are PITA for now
<ThePianoGuy> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stratys> ok I had to compile it with -f and it finally set up but it still is not working
<anno_> i know that ati and linux are not the best friends
<ThePianoGuy> basically you just need to add Section "Extensions" to your xorg.conf file
<ThePianoGuy> and disable composite extension
<ThePianoGuy> otherwise, this extension gets 3d accelleration and for normal use, 3d gets disabled
<Feldegast> amd claims they will be releasing drivers soon....i am waiting
<anno_> alot of peaple are sad that ati is so slow with drivers for linux
<Feldegast> want the link?
<Feldegast> AMD will deliver open graphics drivers http://enterpriselinuxlog.blogs.techtarget.com/2007/05/09/amd-will-deliver-open-graphics-drivers/
<Feldegast> make of it what u will
<Stratys> Thank you very much PianoGuy....see you next time
<lucky_lucas> hi does anyone has test the powertpo utility on intel ?
<Stratys> I have a question for anyone who is good with wireless networks
<lucky_lucas> maybe I can help I was quite good before knetwork manger happens
<Stratys> Can my laptop running MicroBLAH Xp be connected to my wireless internet connection that I am running here on kubuntu
<lucky_lucas> You host the wireless on your kubuntu pc ?
<Stratys> yes
<lucky_lucas> ok and how do you get connect on internet
<Stratys> dsl
<lucky_lucas> ok and you have a wired connection between th pc and your dsl modem router
<Stratys> yes
<lucky_lucas> ok so you have to set up your network card is it loaded when you do  iwconfig do you find an interface corresponding to your wireless card ?
<phoenixbyrd> smash the laptop to pieces .... or atleast put kubuntu on it instead
<lucky_lucas> phoenixbyrd:  wont help if the wieless isn't set up on the host, anyway it a good start
<lucky_lucas> Stratys: can you type iwconfig in a console
<Stratys> no wireless extensions
<anno_> PianoGuy whou can i adit my xorg.config?
<lucky_lucas> ok so you probably don't have your driver loaded
<Stratys> how do i do that
<lucky_lucas> first you have to figure out which driver you need
<lucky_lucas> lspci or lsusb can help to detect the hardware
<anno_> whou can i adit my xorg.config?
<anno_> beacause i cant save
<anno_> or overwrite it
<Stratys> ok did that
<lucky_lucas> Stratys: you may find the hardware and then you will have to check for your driver over the net
<Dekkard> you need to have sudo or root to edit that file anno
<anno_> i will see thx
<Dekkard> np.. what editor are you using?
<lucky_lucas> Stratys:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org paste the result of lspci
<anno_> the normal one
<anno_> standard thing
<Dekkard> heh
<Dekkard> vi vim, kate nano?
<anno_> kate
<Dekkard> ok
<Dekkard>  to edit that file from the terminal type in sudo kate and than you hsould be able to edit, rewrite and save
<Dekkard> it will ask for password and than spawn the editor
<anno_> ^_^ kk
<Feldegast> where's my UF vi/emacs/notepad comic...
<anno_> thx i made it
<Dekkard> np
<HymnToLife> Dekkard, kdesu please for GUI apps !
<anno_> i try to instal ati 3d
<HymnToLife> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Dekkard> you need sudo or root to edit ANY file not in your personal directory
<Dekkard> ive never understood that..
<HymnToLife> then keep on using sudo for GUI apps
<HymnToLife> one day, you'll understand
<HymnToLife> and it will be a pain :p
<Dekkard> cans someone clue me into gksudo or kdesu and how the console mucks up permissions?
<Dekkard> ive done it for years
<Dekkard> i mean like.. on slack 5 yrs ago
<snikker> i've reconfigure localeconf, but my php script show the month name in english instead of my country language.. (the script work fine on another linux box)
<HymnToLife> Dekkard, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu doesn't work the mane way slack does...
<HymnToLife> sae
<HymnToLife> *
<HymnToLife> same*
<PeanutHorst> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<BluesKaj> gksudo is for gnome , kdesu is for kde
<boom> Hi, do u guys think updating packages is better than doin sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> sudo is for both in the terminal
<anno_> hm hi i am back
<BluesKaj> not the same thing , boom
<boom> yeh, but updating packages is better than updating kernel?
<Stratys> I got the driver
<Stratys> now how do i install the driver
<boom> iam using version 4.10 ubuntu.. i want to upgrade to the latest
<BluesKaj> boom, it's a matter of whether the upgrade will benefit you or not ...usually depnds on your hardware first of all , at least in my experience
<Dekkard> so it appears to be an ubuntu thing..
<boom> having older verions of kernel is okay BluesKaj?
<Dekkard> great
<Stratys> luckylucas?
<xjkx> Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu LOGOS are free to put anywhere, right? Please don't answer if you ain't sure
<Stratys> anyone know how to install an ethernet driver
<BluesKaj> boom...dunno for sure , but fesity's kernel din't fit my needs and hardware so i reverted to edgy ...now my "stuff" works again
<UFFFFE> Boom.
<UFFFFE> You  better install a new ubuntu.
<anno_> whou was the order to check the 3d?
<boom> UFFFFE, : i dont have the cd and theone i downloaded image is giving me errors.
<sercik> do you know something like network resouirces on windows??
<boom> UFFFFE, : dont u think updating using sude apt-get is better than downloadin image again and ...
<drgeb> when running vncviewer I get ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream what does this mean ?
<Admiral_Chicago> xjkx: no, they are trademarked
<sercik> HI Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> xjkx: though this is not the place to answer those type of questions
<Admiral_Chicago> hello sercik, i have to run all. just looking in real quick
* Admiral_Chicago has finals to study his life away for.
<anno_> can some one say the comand to chec 3d
<boom> sudo apt-get update isnt updating. can someone help me please?
<sercik> I have a little problem with samba and linux i need a tool that browse network
<boom> goodluck Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> thank you.
<Admiral_Chicago> boom: what is the output?
<anno_> can some one say the comand to chec 3d
<sercik> apt-get update only update package database.. what do you need?
<boom> reading package lists ... done
<boom> sercik : am tryin to update all packages
<phnom> boom: sudo apt-get upgrade
<phnom> after doing the update
<Admiral_Chicago> if there are updates, it will grab these.
<Stratys> anyone able to help me install my ethernet drivers?
<sercik> you need to do sudo apt-het upgrade
<boom> oh okay. thanks guys
<Admiral_Chicago> it may not upgrade to the latest packages because it won't have the latest packages, but the latest stable
<sercik> or you can use adept icon on the systray
<boom> will it download latest kernel too?
<lucky_lucas> Stratys:
<xjkx> Admiral_Chicago i found ubuntu's trademark, and it allows me to do what i want, not everything, but what i need, you think they are the same trademark as xub and kub?
<Stratys> lucky_lucas
<boom> sudo apt-get update gives me the following output :  $ sudo apt-get update
<boom> Reading Package Lists... Done
<lucky_lucas> you have your driver i read
<Stratys> yup
<Admiral_Chicago> xjkx: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<lucky_lucas> do you have a readme or anything like that
<sercik> boom: see inside /etc/apt/sources.list
<lucky_lucas> it is a tarball
<lucky_lucas> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> xjkx: i'm not here to give permission or anything, just telling you they  are trademarked
<Cugel> chbg seems to crash whenever I try anything in the setup screen. Is there an alternative X wallpaper change program?
<boom> when i do cat /etc/apt/source.list - it says no such  file or dir
<xjkx> Admiral_Chicago: i know, but i need using all buntus logos, xub and kub, this site you told me refers to ubuntu only, then i ask you if its generalized to all buntus logos
<xjkx> :>
<Stratys> actually i dunno :(
<Stratys> sorry
<lucky_lucas> Yo donwload it form a tar.gz ?
<Admiral_Chicago> xjkx: it covers them "Canonical owns a number of trademarks and these include UBUNTU, KUBUNTU, EDUBUNTU, and XUBUNTU"
<Stratys> no
<lucky_lucas> Stratys: try to hl me when you reply, cuz i m with a lot of people at a time
<Admiral_Chicago> back to studying.
<Stratys> the file is named rtl8139.c
<lucky_lucas> ok can you give the site were you downlaod it ?
<xjkx> thanks very much
<UFFFFE> [22:24:07]  <boom> UFFFFE, : do not you think updating using sude apt-get is better than downloadin image again and ..------plz  dont do that.
<lucky_lucas> or just maybe the hardware type
<Daisuke_Ido> boom: sources.list
<Daisuke_Ido> not source.list
<UFFFFE> Install a new one much better.
<Daisuke_Ido> no, installing a new one ISN'T much better
<Stratys> http://beowulf.es.embnet.org/linux/drivers/rtl8139.html
<boom> where can i paste the output for that list?
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<boom> thanks Daisuke_Ido
<ubuntu__> my name
<adelino> hi
<UFFFFE> If you upgrade to feisty, you should upgrade to 5.10 and 6.10 etc.
<adelino> I'm having a problem with file corruption on a pen drive
<UFFFFE> Takes time.
<adelino> can you help me??
<Admiral_Chicago> adelino: only if you ask
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see you asked
<adelino> is there a cache or something in kde from which I can recover anything?
<boom> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20650/
<Stratys> lucky_lucas it is a realtek 8139
<lucky_lucas> Stratys:  ok i check this
<Stratys> lucky_lucas ok thx
<leiar> Aren't there any programs for us doing the same thing as Microsoft's Moviemaker?
<boom> Daisuke_Ido, : can u please look @ that paste nd help me?
<leiar> I've tried both cinerella and Kino, but they are not easy enough to use for pupils.
<Admiral_Chicago> leiar: kino
<drgeb> When running Xvnc I keep getting: could not open default font 'fixed'
<arkanabar> I'm on edgy and would like to get the K Desktop Environment, how do I?
<leiar> Admiral_Chicago: Not easy eough to use
<drgeb> how can I fix this ?
<adaptr> arkanabar you're in #Kubuntu; presumably you already have it
<arkanabar> adaptr, I figured I'd ask here, sort of consider it an install issue?
<adelino> can anyone help with file corruption???
<adaptr> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<anticlockwise_> does anyone know why kftpgrabber keeps crashing when logging onto some ftps?
<anno_> can someone give the comand to check if 3d is on???????????????????????????????????
<arkanabar> Thank you!
<UFFFFE> Arkanabar apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<leiar> Anybody know about an other video editor than cinelerra and kino. Thought I read something about lIve in Linux Magazine
<seraph> are there any crazy bugs in kubuntu right now?
<seraph> I installed the latest greatest packages and KDE isn't working now
<seraph> I'm kinda unable to check the known issues/bugzilla either cause I've no GUI atm
<UFFFFE> Seraph plz say something in detail, what's the problem?
<lucky_lucas> Stratys: I will be back in a few, stay connected
<Stratys> lucky_lucas ok
<seraph> UFFFFE: dude, I almost verbatim typed error logs into the channel just now
<sercik> how can i remove a package also if there are dependencies??
<seraph> kwin etc. all complaining of the same thing: connect(), and inability to reach kdeinit for crash handler
<seraph> I can't find any more detailed logs than that
<adaptr> anno_ glxinfo | grep direct
<boom> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop  will install kde, right?
<seraph> that's from xsession-errors
<adaptr> boom it will install *Kubuntu*
<seraph> oh
<seraph> shit
<seraph> UFFFFE: sorry
<seraph> wrong channel
* seraph sighs
<seraph> hold on, lemme attempt to pastebin my xsession-errors
<boom> adaptr : what would install kde? thanks
<boom> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/08/13/changing-from-ubuntu-to-kubuntu/   begs to differ.
<UFFFFE> Seraph, can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log file somewhere?
* Dekkard never installed Kubuntu.. just Kde
<seraph> UFFFFE: trying
<sercik> please i have installed a bad package i need to downgrade version!!!
<sercik> help me please
<sercik> i'm not god with pinning
<seraph> sercik: what distro?
<UFFFFE> Seraph, you can check the dmesg also.
<seraph> UFFFFE: aight
<sercik> kubuntu
<sercik> dapper
<seraph> sercik: what are you trying to remove?
<ubuntu__> hello all
<sercik> i have installed with dpkg -i a version of libc6
<sercik> but in repository there is a older version
<seraph> sercik: ah
<lucky_lucas> Stratys: here i am still lokking for a good tutorial for your hardware
<oyvind> How do i see if im using dma on my disks?
<sercik> how can i force to reinstall the version on the repo??
<seraph> sercik: do you have firefox working still?
<sercik> i think yes
<sercik> for ehat is necessary?
<seraph> download the package version you want
<sercik> ok and then?
<seraph> and then dpkg install that
<seraph> check the man page for details on how to force or whatever
<sercik> dpkg install also if is already installed
<seraph> BUT
<sercik> ??
<Stratys> ok
<seraph> make sure you get it right this time
<sercik> i prefer to fprce deinstallation and then install old version!!
<seraph> sercik: ok here's the problem
<seraph> if you remove it
<sercik> i think is better
<seraph> you're screwed
<seraph> you can't use dpkg anymore
<Stratys> lucky_lucas I will still be connected but I am about to be away for a while\
<seraph> because it depends on libc
<cox377> does anyone know of a command to view workgroup computers via command line:?
<sercik> minchia!!
<lucky_lucas> Stratys: ok so maybe give your mail
<seraph> sercik: are you in a particular hurry to fix this?
<seraph> I can ask some other people about this
<seraph> they'll probably know the right way to fix it
<sercik> i don't like to have problems with repository
<seraph> but you might have to wait a few minutes
<sercik> sure
<seraph> sercik: let this be a lesson, NEVER FORCE INSTALL ANYTHING
<sercik> i have not forced
<oyvind> how do i see if im using dma?
<sercik> dpkg install it and then he say that there are unsolved dependencies
<seraph> ah
<seraph> sercik: what does `apt-get install -f` tell you?
<sercik> oyvind: try hdparm -i /dev/hda1
<sercik> wait a minute
<seraph> UFFFFE: still there?
<seraph> UFFFFE: http://inactiva.org/stuff/xsession-errors
<sercik> i have tried and it removes libc6-i686 and ubnutu-minimal
<seraph> UFFFFE: http://inactiva.org/stuff/xorg.log
<seraph> sercik: _just_ remove? or remove and reinstalls something else?
<sercik> remove only
<sercik> so now i don't have anymore libcr-i686 because the version is older than libc6 nstalled i think
<BluesKaj> sercik, are you getting sources list errors ?
<ubuntu__> bye all
<seraph> hey sercik I did it actually isntall the package?
<seraph> because if deps weren't satisfied it wouldn't have...
<sercik> please be more costructive
<sercik> i want to force removal of package then if dpkg doesn't work i can manually copy files
<sercik> i download libc6 from repo extract it remove libc6 and copy files extracted
<sercik> then i could reinstall libc6 again from repo
<seraph> sercik: might want to try extracting it to /usr/local
<sercik> exact
<seraph> seems like that would work
<sercik> but before i must remove that newer package
<sercik> so how can i force removal??
<UFFFFE> Seraph seems kdm problem
<sercik> i don't know dpkg i know good rpm
<seraph> sercik: try this: extract the CURRENT version to /usr/local
<UFFFFE> Reinstall kdm.
<seraph> then dpkg force remove
<seraph> UFFFFE: ok
<seraph> wil ltry
<sercik> could give me the exact command??
<seraph> now, when you do that, it should still let you operate because you have the matching version of libc around in your path
<Stratys> lucky_lucas my nic card is wired but I have a wireless router
<seraph> reinstall the old version, and delete the new version from /usr/local
<UFFFFE> And chang your resolution to 1024X768 first.
<seraph> sercik: man apt-get
<seraph> I can't remember it all right now and I have my own problems
<anno_> can someone give the comand to check if 3d is on???????????????????????????????????
<seraph> might wanna ask someone else about the command specifics
<seraph> UFFFFE: ah
<sercik> seraph: i know that but i'm not able to do
<UFFFFE> (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0
<UFFFFE> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280*1024"; removing.
<seraph> UFFFFE: omg I didn't notice that
<seraph> shit shit
<HymnToLife> !language | seraph
<ubotu> seraph: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sercik> ubotu can help me?? :)
<adaptr> not really
<seraph> HymnToLife: sorry :(
<HymnToLife> sercik, what's your problem ?
<seraph> UFFFFE: alright the resolution isn't the problem
<seraph> UFFFFE: it's reinstalling, I'll be right back
<Kid_Calve> bonsoir :)
<lucky_lucas> Stratys: what
<anno_> can someone give the comand to check if 3d is on???????????????????????????????????
<HymnToLife> anno_, do you realy need that many question marks ?
<lucky_lucas> You have the wirless on th router ?
<anno_> no but no one ist reakting thats why
<sercik> i have solved!
<lucky_lucas> so it's a straight forward manip to setup the wireless
<sercik> but the problem born from another
<phnom> anno: glxinfo | grep direct?
<HymnToLife> anno_, glxinfo | grep direct               is one way
<lucky_lucas> You jst need to activate it form the web interface
<sercik> i'm not able to browse my samba shares i'm searching for a tool that search on other computer automatically
<sercik> something like network folders on windows
<lucky_lucas> Stratys: usually it 's the 192.168.1.1 ip adress to enter in a web browser
<lucky_lucas> once your wireless is enabled you can find it form your notebook
<anno_> is 3d on when direct rendering: Yes??????????
<sercik> itis possible to use samba to mount on linux a linux shared resources?
<boom> when i do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i get the following error: : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<boom> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<boom> can someone help me please?
<sercik> boom close adept and synaptic
<boom> sercik: thanks. but now it says  couldnt find package kubuntu-desktop
<sercik> only one program at a time can access packages database
<boom> i understand.
<sercik> so that package does't exists
<sercik> or you don't have the corerct repository
<boom> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde  says it shld work
<boom> how do i get the correct repository?
<sercik> you need to find
<sercik> have you ever opened /etc/apt/sources.list?
<boom> i did
<sercik> and you have decommented the right lines?
<boom> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20651/ is what i get
<boom> am sorry, what do u mean by decomment?
<kp_> Hi there
<sercik> send me your sources.list
<kp_> I recently get all the times the following error message
<boom> sercik : one min
<boom> u mean paste my sources list and shoot the link?
<sercik> ok but the complete file
<boom> u mean cat /etc/sources.list ? am sorry ..kinda new
<sercik> ufffff
<sercik> you need to open files and then copy paste content
<sercik> yoyu can use sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kp_> sorry the error is:
<sercik> aren't you able to send a file with mirc?
<kp_> "Could not find mime type"
<kp_> application/octet-stream
<boom> sercik: xchat. and let me paste what i get when i do gedit.....
<kp_> any idea?
<kp_> Thanks
<boom> sercik :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20654/
<sercik> xchat can send files too
<sercik> boom why do you use so old ubuntu?
<kp_> any help on the "application/octet-stream" error message?
<kp_> Thanks
<boom> sercik : i dont have latest cd, the downloaded image isnt working. i was wonderin if i can update freol old ubuntu to new version
<sercik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20655/
<sercik> decomment means remove the simbol # in a lines to abilitate that command
<adaptr> hell yeah !
<adaptr> or, perhaps "uncomment" would be more grammatically sensible
<boom> sercik : thanks..
<sercik> adaptr: i don't speak english
<sercik> you sould speak before not to correct me now
<sercik> i'm trying to help
<pyro> anyone know of a good program to batch edit id3 tags?
<aqej> edittag
<pyro> aqej: cheers
<aqej> welcome! pyro
<boom> sercik : thanks mate, am doing apt-get update now. will install kde-desktop once thats done.
<pyro> boom: you an aussie?
<aqej> how do u install nvidia modula?
<boom> nope, am not Pyro.
<rojanu_> hi! I am problems with wireless on my network, it keeps droping
<erikja> !harddisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harddisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erikja> !erase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about erase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erikja> !delete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sercik> aqej: do you need to install nvidia drivers?
<aqej> anybody know how to install modules?
<sercik> aqej: your videocard?
<aqej> nvidia
<UFFFFE> Apt-get install your modules.
<sercik> uff
<sercik> the exact model
<aqej> Geforce4 MX 440 AGP
<sercik> wait a minute
<sercik> you have an old videocard so you need nvidia legacy driver
<aqej> ok thanks!
<sercik> which distribution do you use??
<aqej> kubuntu
<sercik> arghhh version
<aqej> sorry, feisty 7.04
<sercik> ok
<sercik> aqej: read this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<aqej> thanks!
<sercik> to be perfect: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<anno_> whot do i need to play up mp3 on my kubuntu?
<galathalion> i like xmms..
<anno_> kk
<anno_> i will try it out thx
<puppetmaster> Hi everyone
<puppetmaster> I have an important question
<Karti> Hi all......swap question if anyone is up for it?
<puppetmaster> Is there any program looks like IDM?
<aqej> where do i get quickcam drivers?
<puppetmaster> Support queuing files and shutdown after
<Karti> How can I add a drive to my PC and just make it swap? I need a minimum of 1 Gb and it is only running at the default settings and I need minimum of 1 Gb for Oracle
<UFFFFE> D4x like idm.
<puppetmaster> If I found this program I'd say bye to windows
<puppetmaster> Where do I find it
<puppetmaster> ?
<UFFFFE> Apt-get.
<puppetmaster> didn't work
<UFFFFE> Gwget.
<puppetmaster> also
<puppetmaster> didn't work
<puppetmaster> I found it in th package manager
<puppetmaster> thanks alot
<aqej> anybody know how to install quickcam drivers?
<anno_> hm anather question whot du you use to play up avi fils becase coffe dont play it
<UFFFFE> Http://www.krasu.ru/soft/chuchelo/   here you are.
<phnom> anno_: mplayer
<Karti> Any swap kings here?
<UFFFFE> Anno install 32codecs.
<anno_> kk will do my best
<Randune> sup all?
<galathalion> yo dude!
<Randune> waz happenin'?
<Randune> awfully quiet in here:)
<annabellekitty> Hello I have an error after a power outage. Cannot mount root filesystem protocol error
<annabellekitty> fsck passed but no fix
<annabellekitty> how would I look to fix this?
<Randune> hmm..not sure annabelle
<Randune> you could search on google for the error message
<Randune> see what it tells you
<annabellekitty> I did
<annabellekitty> nothing about it
<Randune> hmm..and nothing?
<Randune> k..gimme a sec
<luh> hi
<annabellekitty> only in relation to windows
<Randune> I'll see what I can find
<Randune> annabelle
<annabellekitty> yes?
<Randune> is that the exact error message?
<Randune> Cannot mount root filesystem protocol error?
<annabellekitty> yes as I boot up
<annabellekitty> after grub loads
<Randune> k...so you select the OS to boot..then you receive that messagE?
<annabellekitty> has [fail]  next to it
<Randune> is there any error number associated with it?
<annabellekitty> no
<Randune> k..sec
<annabellekitty> just [fail] 
<sabu__> How can I change screen size
<nimble> edit your xorg.conf
<annabellekitty> grr hate mIRC but using windows to chat here
<sabu__> can you please explain the way of editing xorg
<annabellekitty> anyways was saying...
<annabellekitty> system settings menu don't do it?
<annabellekitty> in admin mode
<nimble> in a console type: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Randune> hmm...
<Randune> annabelle
<Randune> can you try to reinstall the bootloader?
<Randune> maybe something happened to it
<annabellekitty> well it would load up without write access but strangely enough
<annabellekitty> I rebooted once again
<annabellekitty> the error just disappeared
<Randune> cool..so it loaded linux?
<annabellekitty> yes
<Randune> nice
<annabellekitty> but wouldn't let me mod my files
<Randune> right
<annabellekitty> let's see if it does now
<Randune> k
<anno_> i stil cant play the avi fils
<nimble> sabu__, uh you have xorg.conf open now?
<annabellekitty> well looks as if I got it
<annabellekitty> saved a small text file
<annabellekitty> strange
<annabellekitty> thanks anyways
<annabellekitty> just wish I knew the cause
<annabellekitty> other than power outage
<annabellekitty> sorry to bother you. husband usually supports me on Linux but he's at work atm
<Randune> yeha..not sure annabelle
<Randune> something strange things just happen:)
<Randune> the planet are aligned or something:)
<Randune> full moon?...I dunno:)
<annabellekitty> guess Linux is not exempt
<annabellekitty> but still better than Windows
<nimble> its because theyre computers
<Randune> yup
<nimble> computers always have to mess up it somehow
<Randune> can someone maybe tell me
<Randune> what is the difference between ubuntu with kde install and kubuntu?
<Randune> like..you can install ubuntu then install kde
<Randune> is that not the same thing as kubuntu?
<nimble> kubuntu using kdm
<Randune> right..but you can set ubuntu to use kdm
<nimble> well assuming you add all the kubuntu packages then its the same
<Randune> okay..I see
<Randune> so kubuntu is "tailored" to kde
<annabellekitty> only difference is desktop environment
<Randune> right
<annabellekitty> kde vs gnome
<annabellekitty> core is the same
<Randune> k..
<Randune> I prefer kde
<Randune> always have
<david2> could someone tell me whose chicken I have to choke to find out what package is needed to see konquerors embedded terminal....?
<Randune> since Mandrake 6.0
<david2> And install the additional help docs?
<annabellekitty> gnome hides things which is...too much like Vista
<Randune> right
<annabellekitty> kde puts everything there
<nimble> im sure the default kubuntu has konquerors embedded terminal
<david2> Where?
<david2> I checked every tool bar
<nimble> well some keyboard shortcut does it, i accidently added it a while ago
<stealthy|lap|kub> Can anyone help me with setting up an nVidia card? kubuntu 7.04, 8800gts
<pag> david2, you have to add shortcut yourself, but it's there :)
<annabellekitty> not my field
<david2> great
<annabellekitty> my Radeon was tough enough :P
<Randune> :)
<david2> suppose the kontrol panel to do that
<Randune> 7900 GT was quite easy
<david2> What about the additional help files for the handbook
<stealthy|lap|kub> I tried envy, but whatever envy did isn't working
<david2> the search doesnt work
<anno_> Can someone halp with playing the avi fils i instald some things but steel no resalt
<Karti> anyone tell me how I can redirect my swap files?
<annabellekitty> brb going to mIRC via wine(has my kick scriopt for other net) and it runs more stable on nix though it's Windows app
<annabellekitty> poor Bill
<Jeroenw> Hi
<Edulix> reedirect?
<Edulix> define "that"
<stealthy|lap|kub> ok
<stealthy|lap|kub> The NVIDIA kernel module does not appear to be receiving interrupts generated by the NVIDIA grpahics device PCI:3:0:0. Please see Chapter 5: Common Problems in the README for additional information.
<tom_g> hi, anyone get a white flash in ut2k4?
<stealthy|lap|kub> someone want to help out
<Karti> Edulix: I have 450Mb swap file on drive one. I need 1 Gb for Oracle. I have added a second disk and set it as a pswap partition of 2 Gb. I wondered how to tell the system that I have done that as I am still having trouble installing Oracle
<acidBURN> having problem with kmail
<acidBURN> its very SLOW
<Edulix> you can add swap partitions on the go with swapon
<Edulix> and list them with swapon -s
<david2> thanks
<anno_> Can someone halp with playing the avi fils i instald some things but steel no resalt
<acidBURN> just moving into different folders...
<david2> little bit more extra work I want to do
<david2> now I have to remember what I did
<Karti> Edulix: Thank you just looking it up now
<david2> f*c*
<lukves> Szia.
<pag> anno_, have you got w32codecs installed?
<anno_> i cant find them
<pag> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: Win32 codec binaries. In component extras, is optional. Version 20061022-1~seveas1 (feisty-seveas), package size 13920 kB, installed size 33580 kB (Only available for i386)
<pag> anno_, you have to add either medibuntu or seveas repository
<acidBURN> anyone good with kmail ??
<anno_> i cant finde the codecs by adept
<pag> anno_, that's because you don't have proper package sources enabled
<toxidas> hi all
<nimble> dunno about good with kmail but i use it
<pag> !universe | anno_
<ubotu> anno_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<toxidas> i want to upgrade to thunderbird2.0 from 1.5 can u hel me how ihave kubuntu 7.4
<anno_> thx will see if i made it
<phpcode> how to install a "new" HDD on kubuntu and dont delete any files on the HDD?
<stealthy|lap|kub> hmm
<toxidas> i've dwnloaded tar.gz file extracted but don'tknow where to extract :((
<stealthy|lap|kub> looks like I forgot the 'sudo' part of 'sudo envy -t'
<toxidas> anybody??
<LjL> perhaps you were just giving yourself one more chance to use the official drivers instead
<nimble> i would stay with the thunderbird in the repositories
<aro> He isn't you.
<toxidas> yes 1.5 s current
<toxidas> when 2.0 will be inthe repos?
<Admiral_Chicago> in gutsy.
<toxidas> iwant to upgrade now
<Admiral_Chicago> toxidas: use john's repository for that...sec
<toxidas> i guess i hve to extract tar.gz to some folder but i couldn't find it
<nimble> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2634731
<BluesKaj> phpcode, what do you mean , install a new partition on the HDD /
<BluesKaj> ?
<toxidas> toxidas: use john's repository for that...sec   address??
<Admiral_Chicago> I need to grab the address first
<toxidas> ok waiting thanx
<phpcode> BluesKaj: i got a HDD from one of my friends. and in it is some files that i want.
<nimble> http://ubuntu.iuculano.it/dists/feisty/thunderbird/ this repository has thunderbird 2 in it
<JohnFlux> phpcode: go to /media/  it should be listed there
<BluesKaj> well, install the new HDD and copy the files to the existing HDD
<toxidas> great thanx alot
<BluesKaj> is the HDD ,windows or linux ?
<david2> alright if I put a key on the other computer ssh shouldnt be asking me for a stinking password right?
<phpcode> BluesKaj: my friend has windows on his computer.
<david2> wait
<phpcode> BluesKaj: there are only files, not OS.
<BluesKaj> It depends what kind of files and what format, phpcode. Knowing this will help to retrieve them. Altho ubuntu will see them in system menu/storage media.
<david2> crap you make a key, put it on the other computer and you should be able to log in ssh via the key if you have a empty passphrase is that it?
<drkns> hello
<phpcode> BluesKaj: the HDD does not show up on /media.   .... - Yes, the HDD has power and connected to my computer.
<david2> I do have the concept right???? I havent done anything different
<david2> worked in the past
<david2> SO what am I missing?
<lucius> ciao
<phpcode> BluesKaj: it is a s-ata HDD.
<|ericsson|> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<|ericsson|> How can flash be in 'restricted' by the way?
<pag> |ericsson|, it's not free (as in speech)
<david2> bingo
<aro> Is there anything in KDE that is like Gnome's Baobab Disk Usage Analyzer?
<|ericsson|> pag: so macromedia, now adobe, are the ones who owns the proprietary rights and the source is not available, is that why?
<pag> |ericsson|, at least that is what I've heard :)
<|ericsson|> pag: ok, that explains it then :) By the way, nice game (ice-hockey) and now I'm quiet, went off topic by myself ;)
<slow-motion> hallo
<BluesKaj> |ericsson|, which hockey game ?
<harmental> hey guys...ive been having problems with my wifi connection since i upgraded to feisty.....
<harmental> i wont just automatically connect at startup.....
<aro> Is there anything in KDE that is like Gnome's Baobab Disk Usage Analyzer?
<harmental> i have to launch wireless assistant each time...
<puppetmaster> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> !wireless-feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless-feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> when i use windows i cant see linux partition is there any way to access linux partition through windows
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<puppetmaster> I need help with my rmvb files
<puppetmaster> it doesn't work
<puppetmaster> anyone help me please
<|ericsson|> BluesKaj: I refered to the Sweden v.s Russia game, now however it's a better one, Finland v.s Canada, but again...I'm way off topic :)
<|ericsson|> isn't there a #ubuntu-wifi or something?
<BluesKaj> sivaji, yes there a few apps that will give you linux access from windows ...putty for one
<|ericsson|> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> <--- Canadian, guess I should turn my TV on ..| |ericsson| :)
<harmental> BluesKaj: my wireless connection works just fine...it is just that it wont connect automatically at startup.....
<BluesKaj> harmental, have you tried configging the network manager ?
<BluesKaj> an obvious Q , but I had to ask
<|ericsson|> <-- Swedish/Finnish/English something..
<harmental> BluesKaj: Knetwork manager?
<harmental> yeap...
<david2> woohoo
<david2> anyone got some tips on ATI drivers besides killing the laptop that has the card in it?
<phnom> anyone good at user administartion here? I have made a new user but I can't set a password for it :S
<phnom> administration*
<david2> passwd (user)
<jim> Could some one recommend an application other than Qtparted that can image or copy partitions across to another partition?
<david2> as root
<david2> that's all ya need
<phnom> i'll try that... thx
<david2> if you type it without the user you'll make a root passwd
<david2> you dont want that
<stamen> hi
<stamen> which packages to install for compleate gtk2
<stamen> I want to install all of them which will be neede for compiling mplayer
<stamen> can anybody help me?
<pag> stamen, try sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer  it might work. I'm not sure though
<stamen> pag: ok I will try
<pag> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Matias--> hola
<stamen> pag: :) now it is installing some libs
<stamen> pag: for what is this command
<stamen> pag: does it recompile mplayer
<sivaji> konqueror doesnt supports java applet web page
<LjL> !java
<pag> stamen, iirc it installs all the packages needed to compile $software
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Ace2016> Hi all
<stamen> pag: iirc is the program ?
<pag> stamen, iirc means if I recall correctly
<Ace2016> how do you enter alt+x codes in linux? they i tired in open office and opera, neither work, and konversation also does not work
<stamen> pag: ok, and after installing all this packages, does mplayer be recompiled?
<pag> stamen, no. the you have to compile it yourself. for thet you should read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<stamen> 10x
<pag> looks like I make a lot of typos today :-/
<manuel_> Hi... somebody can help with installing a nvidia card driver on Kubuntu Feisty?
<manuel_> I don't know haow to turn off the x server.
<Ace2016> manuel_: why do you want to turn off the xserver?
<Ace2016> manuel_: if you want to restart the xserver there is an option in the login menu or you could restart the computer
<Matias--> hola ahi volvi
<Matias--> lo hize pero sigue apareciendo el ratoncito de xfce
<Matias--> o sea sigue igual
<manuel_> Because when I try to install the Nvidia Driver, I get a message with that information.
<knapp> Where do I go to change Konquerors settings so that they keep? (ie changing the to list view switches back to icon view after every new instance)
<aro> Is there anything in KDE that is like Gnome's Baobab Disk Usage Analyzer?
<anabelle> hi
<anabelle> have you noticed yhat after having your pc working all day it starts filling upr more and more RAM
<anabelle> until at the end of the day it is really slow??
<manuel_> Ace, have you installed a Nvidia Driver?
<manuel_> I'm new to Linux OS and don't understand very much the instructions from Nvidia reader.
<aro> Nevermind, got it, KDirStat
<knapp> Where do I go to change Konquerors settings so that they keep? (ie changing the to list view switches back to icon view after every new instance)
<nimble> go to settings>save view profile
<kbar> ooo, cool, I'll have to do that
<drkns> hello
<knapp> Where do I go to change Konquerors settings so that they keep? (ie changing the to list view switches back to icon view after every new instance)
<nabz> how can i install flash onto konqueror?
<drkns> where i can i find help about beryl?
<nimble> !beryl
<nimble> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nabz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<AFaith> hello people :D
<AFaith> i'm back on this very nice channel :P
<cicileu> hola chicos
<anabelle> hey... what packages do i need installed on kubuntu to acces it from another pc using fish:// ?
<anabelle> i've unstalled openssh-server but it says it can't connecto to server
<AFaith> i've discovered a command for apt-get => apt-get build-dep ffmpeg && sudo apt-get install liblame-dev libfaad2-dev \  libfaac-dev libxvidcore4-dev liba52-0.7.4 \  liba52-0.7.4-dev checkinstall build-essential gcc
<AFaith> whats the difference
<AFaith> betwen that
<anabelle> what else do i have to install?
<AFaith> and simply apt-get install ffmpeg
<AFaith> ?
<anabelle> is there anithing else i need installed?
<nabz> aww i cant install flash, can anyone give me a hand?
<BluesKaj> AFaith, looks like all the codec dependencies and associated apps are included in the command
<AFaith> BluesKaj: but it's the same for the apt-get install ffmpeg ?
<AFaith> or it's better ?
<BluesKaj> nabz , go to youtube and click on a video and the option to install flash will popup
<nabz> with konqueror?
<nabz> 'An error occurred while loading http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer/:'
<BluesKaj> AFaith, no it's like a codec pkg for playing and transcoding video
<AFaith> BluesKaj: i know whats ffmpeg, but what i dont know whats the difference betwen that large command and the all know apt-get install ffmpeg
<AFaith> if it exists a difference
<anabelle> nobody knows??
<anabelle> i really need to be able to fish://
<anabelle> :(
<BluesKaj> why are you so concerned , AFaith ...someone obviously went to a lot of trouble to help ppl who need the codecs to include them in the command.
<AFaith> anabelle: why do you want to use fish:// ?
<AFaith> BluesKaj: i'm not concerned, rather more curios to find out new commands & tips&tricks
<BluesKaj> well then run ffmpeg in the CLI and looka t the result
<pag> AFaith, -get install  installs only the binary package to decode mpg. -get build-dep  installs packages needet to compile ffmpeg from source code, but not the codec itself
<er1c> does anyone know of a installer for adobe flash that supports 64 bit processors? I got an error saying the installer i used does not support 64 bit processors yet
<pag> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<nimble> no official 64 bit flash exists
<AFaith> pag: i see ... thanks .. now i'm compiling ffmpeg :P
<AFaith> i have another question .. how do i disable ipv6 suport in ffmpeg ./configure stage ? i've read the output of ./configure --help but there nothing about this
<Jeroenw> Hello
<alejandro> como configuro el beryl
<alejandro> manager
<BluesKaj> AFaith, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<denechtew> JeroenW check private
<AFaith> BluesKaj: nice indeed very useful! i've even subbmited it to my stumble upon bookmarks collection! but i really don't agree that last thing i have to do : Save the file and restart your computer
<AFaith> lol
<AFaith> because i've got a network where i provide internet behind my server :P maybe tonight :D or i will setup a cron job to do that for me :))
<AFaith> god, linux have sollutions for almost everything!!!
<BluesKaj> dunno if you have to reboot , restart the login might do it, AFaith
<AFaith> BluesKaj: as doing that modifies something in modeprobe daemon i know i have to restart or tellinit to the lowest runlevel to simulate a restart ... both modes will interrupt some network services :P
<BluesKaj> bummer, AFaith
<AFaith> what ?
<anabelle> AFaith because i love it
<AFaith> lol :))
<AFaith> haha
<AFaith> no, really why do you need fish:// ? maybe it isn't the sollution of your problem
<anabelle> because i want to browse my files in the other PC
<anabelle> becaus it is an  easy and grapgicall way
<AFaith> anabelle: why don't you try samba ? or ftp
<AFaith> it's a lot easier
<anabelle> do they work between kubuntu machines?
<anabelle> i understood samba was for windows machines
<AFaith> bleah ... i've got a lot warnings in the make stage of ffmpeg
<AFaith> anabelle: samba works very well between linux boxes
<AFaith> for example, in my network are 50 pc that are running ubuntu-based distributions
<anabelle> using smb://192.168.1.2 AFaith ?
<AFaith> and i can really exchange files between them
<BluesKaj> anabelle, samba works well on my windows/linux network too
<AFaith> anabelle: if you have configured samba right, yes, thats the url
<AFaith> and btw, samba even works with apple computers
<AFaith> correct me if i'm wrong
<anabelle> and why can0t you tell me the pacages needed to run fish:// ?
<anabelle> why dont you like it AFaith?
<BluesKaj> AFaith, some ppl avoid using samba and use FTP, but I don't see any advantages to that ..are there any ?
<AFaith> anabelle: i'm not a guru master :P i haven't used fish ... and i don't know wht you need
<AFaith> BluesKaj: in my opinion you should use something already done and stable and very popular rather the try to do it yourself or use something obscure
<anabelle> because i dont know how to configure samba on my server
<AFaith> anabelle: let me show you something very nice
<AFaith> anabelle: are you using dapper, edgy or feisty ?
<AFaith> neah... it doesn't matter for your problem
<BluesKaj> <--- already using samba , but there is one hitch ..it's minor but still annoying. My wifes windows pc can't access the files on my linuxbox , altho the destination can be seen .
<AFaith> anabelle: just do all it says here and it will work : http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<AFaith> BluesKaj: thats samba & windows file sharing mode major leak
<AFaith> the hard way that you have to go to acces some files on a remote computer
<AFaith> thats why i'm using FTP for important stuff and samba just for the sake of the network members
<AFaith> don't forget this link : http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<BluesKaj> ok AFaith, I would like to use FTP if possible
<BluesKaj> is there a tutorial somewhere?
<AFaith> BluesKaj: so install a ftp server (proftpd, vs-ftp, etc.) on each computer in your network, configure it (by editing the config file or by webmin or other graphic mode) and voila, you can share files in your network :)
<AFaith> BluesKaj: do a little google work ... you'll find out that are many tutorials that helps you setup a ftp server :)
<SubOne> how do i get a particular file extention to always open with a specific application?
<SubOne> i want smc files to always open with snes9x
<AFaith> i'm reciving a nasty error while trying to make ffmpeg
<AFaith> here you can see it : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20689/
<AFaith> can you help me ?
<AFaith> SubOne: right click on that file in Konqueror
<xymox18> holas
<AFaith> and tell your box to open that file always with that program you are telling us about
<AFaith> xymox18: hello from romania :D
<knapp> Has anyone here succesfully used KBFX + themes?
<SubOne> AFaith: i think i found it in kcontrol
<SubOne> yeah it worked
<SubOne> AFaith: usually i got a "remember" check box, but it wasnt there this time, ty
<AFaith> welldone SubOne! ;) new time try to solve your own problems ... you will be very happy to see that by each problem hit your experience increases
<AFaith> no one can help me with my problem :( ?
<xymox18> holas
<xymox18> como estan
<AFaith> xymox18: mui bien :))
<xymox18> de donde eres
<xymox18> afaith
<Admiral_Chicago> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<AFaith> xymox18: i'm from romania
<xymox18> porque no puedo escribir privados
<xymox18> romania
<xymox18> europa
<AFaith> yes
<xymox18> help me please!!!
<xymox18> i dont send private message
<xymox18> because ?????
<xymox18> :(
<AFaith> its good you know where is romania, because some stupid americans thought that was in africa ... for god sake ... no offense, but some of them are really stupid
<AFaith> xymox18: maybe someone else can help you
<AFaith> just tell us your problem :)
<ncaller> Hello, I recently upgraded to feisty-kubuntu, ever since then, whenever I click on a folder/directory in kde it launches kaffeine, rather than displaying the folder.  Any ideas?
<xymox18> i register my nick nave en irc.hispano.net
<ncaller> AFaith are you romanian in the US?
<AFaith> ncaller: i don't understand ... what are you trying to say ?
<ncaller> were you born/lived in Romania and have now moved to the USA?
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xymox18> i'm from peru
<xymox18> :)
<xymox18> but i speak english
<xymox18> spanish and japanese
<AFaith> ncaller i would answer your question but i will be offtopic
<carutsu> quizas estes interesado en #kubuntu-es
<xymox18> arigato gozaimashita
<ncaller> anyways, anyone know how to reset or fix file associations in kde?
<AFaith> Admiral_Chicago: can i answer that question please ? only that
<carutsu> AFaith: just answer but try to stay on topic, no one will kick you
<carutsu> can anyone help me with alsa problem? the problem is that sound is only comming from one speaker, i can fix it runin alsamixer the volume is wrong in one of those but it doesnt get saved, i must do it every time i boot
<AFaith> ncaller: i was borned and raised in romania ... i've never visited USA though i want to, but some americans thougt that romania is in africa
<ncaller> well, I appologize for OT as well, I was just curious because I never encountered any romanians before and recently where I work in the US we had 2 separate romanians move over here and join our programming team.
<lorenzo_> hi everybody
<AFaith> ncaller: if you want to chat more about this thing, send me an email al afaith@tigra.ro
<ncaller> thanks
<carutsu> Romania in Africa, god
<AFaith> yes carutsu ... i'm proud i'm romanian and when i've heard that ... just imagine what was my reaction ... about your problem, are you saying us that you set your volume at a level and when you restart your box has a different one ?
<carutsu> exactly
<carutsu> that's the problem
<Kr4t05> K3b hates me... ><
<carutsu> Kr4t05: what's wrong?
<carutsu> AFaith: any ideas?
<AFaith> carutsu: i know that when you're shuting down your computer, there's a stage whene alsamixer is saving your configuration ... maybe theres the problem
<carutsu> mmm
<carutsu> AFaith: im gooigling it
<carutsu> seems someone had that problem
<Doctor_Nick> Does anyone know how to use apt-build?
<carutsu> AFaith: I'll let you know
<carutsu> !apt-build
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-build - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AFaith> ok carutsu
<BluesKaj> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<AFaith> i give up :((((((((((((
<AFaith> f*** ffmpeg
<cWolfe> :)
<carutsu> Doctor_Nick: isnt apt-build for debian?
<Doctor_Nick> yeah
<Doctor_Nick> but it was in ubuntu
<Doctor_Nick> the repositories
<david2> why is it you get something to work once
<david2> it doesnt want to work again?
<AFaith> you folks, try this http://linux.ftwnet.com/2007/05/13/howto-convert-and-send-youtube-videos-to-mobile-phones/
<AFaith> a very good tutorial
<david2> and you did nothing to F*C* with it?
<carutsu> Doctor_Nick: indeed it is istill there
<carutsu> !info apt-build Doctor_Nick
<ubotu> apt-build: frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.25 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 180 kB
<carutsu> !info apt-build |Doctor_Nick
<ubotu> doctor_nick: please see above
<AFaith> david2: whats your problem ?
<JohnFlux> heh that's cool (ubotu being smart)
<AFaith> do you know how can i play flv files in kubuntu ?
<JohnFlux> AFaith: mplayer plays them fine for me
<JohnFlux> !codecs | AFaith
<ubotu> AFaith: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JohnFlux> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AFaith> i'll try with mplayer, thanks!
<carutsu> that's weird "use free formats" not even kde developers use ogg for video, it's a shame
<AFaith> have you seen the tutorial i've gave you earlier ? about converting flv files in 3gp ?
<JohnFlux> carutsu: within kde?
<JohnFlux> carutsu: all the kde promotional stuff, afaik, has been in ogg format etc
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<carutsu> JohnFlux: yep, a Kwin preview was in mpg
<Doctor_Nick> so, what would happen if I just make install monodevelop 13.1 when i have 12.1
<carutsu> JohnFlux: I was like >_>
<Doctor_Nick> will I fuck my shit up?
<JohnFlux> carutsu: realised officially by the kde team, or just some blog?
<carutsu> JohnFlux: nope just a blog
<Riddell> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JohnFlux> carutsu: there you go :P
<keen> da bin ich wieder
<carutsu> JohnFlux: well yea that's why I said "kde developers", not "kde", may be i should've said "some kde developers"' xD
<carutsu> keen: sorry?
* JohnFlux nods
<keen> ja bitte?
<JohnFlux> carutsu: i'm sure some kde developers at some point even posted wmv and gif links ;-D
<carutsu> JohnFlux: xD
<carutsu> JohnFlux: gif is understeable but wmv... we should crucify them to purify their sould
<carutsu> *souls
<JohnFlux> carutsu:  :-)
<carutsu> JohnFlux, AFaith: gotta reboot to try my config, brb
<Kr4t05> Blah...
<mahdi> I've got a couple handles i use through kopete, but everytime i startup kwallet opens up and then doesn't actually store my passwords, and kopete also won't remember them. anyone had that happen?
<Kr4t05> I'm making too many of these coasters, here...
<Doctor_Nick> so uhm
<netset> whenever I reboot, I have to manually restart the KNetworkManager by selecting "Wired Network". How can I get KNetworkManager to start automatically?
<netset> 
<marko> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation! ?
<marko> what this means
<crazyrobot> marko: you need to install the qt3 development files
<marko> libqt3-dev
<marko> ?
<crazyrobot> netset: you can try putting a link to knetworkmanager in ~/.kde/Autostart or put al link in /usr/share/autostart
<puppetmaster> anyone help me please
<puppetmaster> I want to play rmvb files
<puppetmaster> but I can't
<puppetmaster> anyone
<puppetmaster> what should I do?
<crazyrobot> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crazyrobot> marko: i think its libqt3-headers
<puppetmaster> didn't help
<puppetmaster> any other suggestions?
<lupul> jhi there
<marko> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<marko> which is the prefix in kubuntu 7.04
<lupul> does anyone know if there is a command in cunter strike to reset the game
<marko> on kde
<lupul> or to set open gl
<crazyrobot> puppetmaster: http://www.trap17.com/index.php/running-videos-kaffeine_t42891.html
<angeldarkholme> hi guys.....do you know if there is an IRC channel for beryl?
<crazyrobot> marok: do you have the kde development packages installed?
<crazyrobot> angeidarkholme: #beryl
<angeldarkholme> in this server?
<netset> crazyrobot: the KNetworkManager icon shows in KPanel after reboot but then I have to click on "Wired Network" to get eth0 shown. So I don't think that I need to add to ~/.kde/Autostart
<puppetmaster> didn't work
<jujimufu> heya guys
<jujimufu> I just downloaded cube2, the game (aka sauerbraten). The manual of the game says to run the executable script, but when I run it I get this error:
<jujimufu> "./bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jujimufu> "
<jujimufu> any ideas?
<polopolo> +Riddel, are you there?
<Eyeless> jujimufu: do you have SDL installed?
<jujimufu> Eyeless: how do I tell?
<Eyeless> hmm, dunno if theres a easy way
<okay> hi
<Eyeless> jujimufu: open adept and search for libsdl-image
<jujimufu> Eyeless: ok, thanks
<duesburg> hello everybody
<Eyeless> there should be a package for it
<jujimufu> Eyeless: I am downloading something else right now, so I'll look for it as soon as that download is over
<polopolo> Riddel is not here?
<polopolo> Arch, wheatever, does someone know of the checklist for the test releases from kubuntu also works on ubuntu, or must I work with another checklist?
<Dark_TUX> hello, i have a question concerning the commande mount
<chidecois> hi, i have a problem
<Neil-> anyone know any good linux DJ Software? Bit like traktor, with dials / crossfader / maybe effects?
<chidecois> i have installed ubuntu 7.04 on lapto of my friend
<Dark_TUX> i use the command : mount -t cifs -o username=darktux //computer/share /media/share
<AFaith> Neil-: try LMMS
<chidecois> then i have installed "sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop"
<chidecois> all ok
<Neil-> thanks AFaith
<AFaith> your welcome
<Dark_TUX> but, the /media/share contain no files, no folders  and i haven't error message
<AFaith> chidecois: you should try install it via Automatix2
<AFaith> works better
<chidecois> how can i do to start kubuntu
<drkns> hello
<chidecois> now i can decide betwen use gnome or kde
<drkns> friends i need help about my webcam
<AFaith> chidecois: you logout from the Gnome session and then choose the KDE session
<chidecois> but i want to starrt with kubuntu
<Fahuadai> on the login screen, click the button on the left and select session
<drkns> i have integrated webcam on my laptop but it seems not installed or working
<drkns> would someone help
<AFaith> !kdm
<jaims> hi all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AFaith> you have to switch from GDM to KDM
<flyingyellowpig> hi there
<jaims> does anybody know about problems with kubuntu boot?
<chidecois> i have installed automatix2 very good program
<drkns> jaims pls tell the problem
<jaims> boot process, one every two times gets frozen
<flyingyellowpig> how can i change the applications that are show on the MAin Menu like on Ubuntu?
<jaims> i shut off, boot again and works fine
<drkns> probably mulfunctioning driver at boot
<jaims> aha
<jaims> how do I find info about that?
<jaims> to correct that
<jaims> is dissapointing to have to restart everytime
<drkns> you need to wiki
<flyingyellowpig> i have too many applications that are filling up  my menu and i want to get ride of  them
<jaims> ok
<flyingyellowpig> also anyone having problems to play dvd's?
<drkns> flyingpig right click on kmenu icon and delete whatever you want from there by using menueditor
<flyingyellowpig> I am getting ERROR on reading NAV packet
<jaims> flyingyellow, playing dvds with feisty?
<flyingyellowpig> ok thanks
<flyingyellowpig> yep
<flyingyellowpig> jaims
<jaims> i solved installing libdvdcss
<drkns> select add/remove programs and search for "codecs" and install all of em
<polopolo> chidecois go to you're comsole
<jaims> i installed also libdvdnav
<drkns> that will probably solve dvd problem
<edgy> Hi, how can I start any kde4 apps in feisty? any app I started get a segmentation fault or another error
<polopolo> console sorry
<jaims> u can find libdvdcss at videloan site
<jager> hello
<flyingyellowpig> It says "THE SOURCE CAN*T BE READ OR ERROR READING NAV PACKET
<flyingyellowpig> ok thx
<jaims> strange
<jager> konqueror won't display webpages today
<jager> it did yesterday
<chidecois> -->Afaith can i help me, becouse i can use kde or gnome at the start up, but i would start with kubuntu, not with ubuntu
<jaims> i did install yesterday...
<jager> it's totally strange
<polopolo> chidecois, go to you're comsole and typ sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm , then choose KDM on the console
<jaims> so no one has experienced problems with boot process?
<jager> what might i look at to find out why konqueror will load fish: and ftp: but not http: pages?
<AFaith> chidecois: are you telling me that after apt-get install kubuntu-desktop neither gnome and neither kde don't start ?
<chidecois> no
<jaims> in the kubuntu wiky place there are no entries that match 'feisty boot'...
<chidecois> start kde
<chidecois> end star gnome
<jaims> i'll try to find a way to get rid of the splashscreen so i can what is he doing when gets frozen...
<polopolo> chidecois, so you can start gnome AND kde?
<chidecois> i cen choose between kde or gnome
<chidecois> but
<chidecois> when i power the pc starts "the word ubuntu"
<chidecois> i want at teh power the word kubuntu
<chidecois> is it possible change the starter kubuntu/ubuntu
<jaims> bye all and thanks
<polopolo> I think, it's not possible, I don't knwo how to change
<mahdi> somehow or other I got nvidia-glx 1.0.9746, but i do not have the kernel for it, where might I find this?
<polopolo> Have you upated you're system?
<chidecois> becouse when i install kubuntu-desktop i choose defoult gnome
<chidecois> yes i have update all
<crazyrobot> mahdi: nvidia-kernel-common i think.
<polopolo> hmmm, when I updated the kernel, then it showed kubuntu
<Rictoo> I'm bored :( What interesting things are there to do on Linux? =p
<AFaith> Rictoo: switching to windows :)) ?
<Rictoo> .....................
<polopolo> So, wait for a new kernel version, or install it form a kubuntu cd or dvd
<AFaith> Rictoo: try the magic sollution : rm -rf /
<AFaith> :))
<AFaith> don't ;)
<mahdi> crazyrobot: in install candidate for the kernel is still from the last version, the newer kernel is not in my repos
<Hal> Hi all ! Help me please. Where i can get MPEG2 plugin for watch TV in Kaffeine player ?
<Rictoo> 141849  AFaith Rictoo: try the magic sollution : rm -rf /
<Rictoo> -.-'
<chidecois> ok tanks to all
<Rictoo> Hal, wanna play chess? ;)
<Rictoo> (I hope you got that_
<polopolo> Rictoo
<polopolo> open you're console
<Rictoo> -_+)
<crazyrobot> mahdi: what version are you running?
<Rictoo> polopolo, ok...?
<polopolo> type apt-get moo
<Rictoo> lolol
<Rictoo> I've heard of that ;)
<mahdi> crazyrobot: edgy, the last kernel i have is 8776 and the driver i have is 9746
<polopolo> aha
<Hal> Rictoo: no, thanks
<Rictoo> hal, you didn't get the joke?
<Rictoo> HAL, as in 2001: A Space Odessy
<zaffer> I seem to be having trouble with KMix (I guess?). The multimedia keys only change the volume from 0% to 10%. Won't go any higher.
<Rictoo> (I know, I can't spell)
<zaffer> I've got two soundcards (onboard and an Audigy2, using the Audigy2 as my primary card).
<Hal> Rictoo: yes
<s0nix> zaffer:  it's strange, for me..... it seem to do something similar and...... from 90-100% ... it seem to just disable/enable rear speaker ... (laptop)
<zaffer> Yeah, I'm thinking that's what is happening here too. That it's just toggling a switch. It worked fine in Ubuntu, though.
<zaffer> Happen to know where I should be looking to fix that?
<polopolo> zaffer, I search
<s0nix> let's me know also if u find something.
<polopolo> Zaffer, wich kubuntu version you use?
<zaffer> Feisty.
<Bree> Hi. :D Who can help me and would be willing to?
<polopolo> ok.....
<zaffer> x86
<Doctor_Nick> NOBODY AT ALL BREE
<Bree> Heh
<Doctor_Nick> In fact, this is the anti-help channel
<Bree> I made cookies, though. D:
<Doctor_Nick> we try to hurt you as much as possible
<Doctor_Nick> for example, did you know its a good idea to delete everything in /etc/?
<Bree> I wouldnt know how to do that.
<polopolo> be  right back
<Doctor_Nick> so what are you having a problem with, bree
<Bree> I attempted to have my computer dual boot Ubuntu and Windows. And when I try to load anything at the startup point it gives me error 21 after attempting to load GRUB, and everything I read I dont understand. And I have no Windows recovery disk.
<polopolo> I must go, i'm sorry
<Bree> Bye polopolo
<Doctor_Nick> i dont know
<Doctor_Nick> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<polopolo> Zaffer, I think you must bug it
<Doctor_Nick> hmm
<jujimufu> there
<polopolo> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<s0nix> good idea
<polopolo> Zaffer, good night, and all other people, also good night
<s0nix> bye
<Bree> Thankies
<zaffer> Goodnight!
<lucky_lucas> alberto: hahaha
<alberto> lucas: hiihi
<alberto> lucky_lucas: yes
<alberto> lucky_lucas: salut
<AFaith> alberto: you're romanian ?
<Bree> I think Ill jus tcontinue to boot off the live disk for a while as so I dont screw anything up any worse.
<Bree> Thanks bucnhes though, Doctor_Nick.
<tom_g> hi, anyone run ut2k4 on intel 950 gma?
<Goliath23> wow, just installed/configured a Windows Vista PC and it's software on a core 2 duo 1.66ghz. You won't believe how fast my kubuntu feels right now. the fancy vista desktop is SLOW. (not that it's bad, I could find everything I searched) but really slow..
<montoya> Hi
<montoya> kde4 packages for kde4 is incomplete
<qwerty> Hi
<cpk1> kde4 is also not done yet...
<montoya> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<Daniele_RM> there any italian?
<Daniele_RM> there are any italian?
<kristina> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Daniele_RM> grazie!
<montoya> me crepo
<montoya>  un bot
<kristina> hi, which keyboard setting do I have to tune in order to avoid typing "SOmething" instead of "something"?
<Daniele_RM> ok ma e' stato utile...
<Daniele_RM> le ragazze in genere non sanno che linux esiste
<heinkel_111> my server list window in konversation does not work when using beryl :(
<nimble> works fine for me :-/
<montoya> Daniele_RM: che centrano le ragazze?
<Daniele_RM> si kiama kristina
<winnex> sera
<heinkel_111> nimble - the buttons for connect and so on will not render, and i cannot close the window
<nimble> strange, beryl didnt even handle those things
<nimble> doesnt*
<nimble> have you tried reloading the window manager?
<heinkel_111> nimble: i think there may be a KDE/QT related bug that is not critical with other window managers
<nimble> im using kde as well
<heinkel_111> nimble: yes I have, and I have made this crash in both 64 and 32 bit
<heinkel_111> nimble: using both aquamarine (on 32 bit) and emerald (on 64 bit) decorators
<nimble> what have you made crash?
<heinkel_111> nimble: well, stall may be a better word - nothing can be done with server window in konversation (the one that pops up at launch)
<heinkel_111> it is only this window that is a problem
<Bi||aBong> i have a problem with GTA SA when i run this with wine and cedega this crash
<nimble> is the whole window frozen?
<heinkel_111> nimble: yes, exactly!
<nimble> does the problem still happen when you run beryl-manager but set the window manager to kwin?
<montoya> Riddell:
<heinkel_111> nimble: is that when I reset the window manager and restart konversation, or just when setting the window manager to kwin while konversation is running?
<nimble> when restarting konversation
<heinkel_111> nimble: as long as I use kwin this is not a problem
<nimble> when changing it via beryl-manager?
<manuel_> Hi...
<manuel_> Can somebody help me'
<manuel_> ?
<nimble> whats the problem?
<boom> hi,can someone tell me how to add root in ubuntu? i have to type sudo for evry action i do as a user?
<manuel_> How do I configure a domestic network between my brothers PC (with Windows XP) and my PC with KUBUNTU Feisty?
<heinkel_111> nimble, may be I have misunderstood something
<heinkel_111> hang on a bit here
<nimble> you mean filesharing?
<manuel_> Yes...
<manuel_> How can I see my brother's files shared?
<nimble> youll need to use samba
<manuel_> Ok... I have Samba installed...
<manuel_> I'm new to Kubuntu...
<manuel_> I don't know exactlly how it works.
<manuel_> Do you know some detailled tutorial for do this?
<heinkel_111> nimble: I cannot figure out how to set kwin as window manager within beryl...
<heinkel_111> nimble: i can run kwin and no beryl and then konversation is just nice ;)
<nimble> manuel_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty try looking here
<navets> hey my headphones dont work when plugged into my laptop but regular sound does can anyone help
<manuel_> Ok nimble... thanks a lot!!!
<nimble> in beryl-manager theres an option select window manager
<heinkel_111> nimble: where? I can only find it in the crash manager
* heinkel_111 hands nimble a teaspoon ;)
<nimble> when you right click the beryl icon
<nimble> which beryl-manager has, it comes up with a menu and one of the submenus is select window manager
<batra> hallo everybody
<draik> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<draik> #cedega
<batra> excuse me, in which packet can i find glib.h ?
<heinkel_111> nimble: no - not with me, perhaps I am missing some packages?
<Goliath23> batra:  glibc probably
<mluser> anyone know if its possible to install kubuntu on a 2gig flash thumb drive?
<batra> i have glibc installed but it's impossible to compile a program that use glib.h
<batra> "mystery"!
<os2mac> has the updates of fiesty slowed?
<heinkel_111> batra: did you install the developer packages?
<Goliath23> os2mac: in terms of that now that its released there are less updates per day? yes.
<nimble> do you have beryl-manager?
<heinkel_111> nimble, yes I do
<os2mac> I haven't seen any in a couple of weeks
<Goliath23> batra: maybe you need libglib2.0-dev?
<Goliath23> os2mac: me too, thats fine.
<os2mac> OK thanks.
<nimble> what options do you have when you right click its system tray icon?
<Goliath23> batra: (or libglib1.2-dev, depends which version you are talking about)
<dfw> dont c y u cnt install on flash bt can b pain when running on old machines might not boot from usb
<batra> Goliath23: Installed! :)
<heinkel_111> nimble: this may be it - beryl or beryl-manager doesn't have a system tray icon with me...
<Goliath23> batra: and still it doesn't work?
<batra> Goliath23: yeah.....
<batra> Goliath23: i am unlucky, i know!
<Goliath23> batra: what program do you try to compile and whats the exact error message?
<nimble> well what about when you try and run it again, it should show the pop up menu if you try
<nimble> http://pollycoke.files.wordpress.com/2006/09/b-manager.png you should have a menu like this
<heinkel_111> nimble: I don't - do you have emerald installed?
<heinkel_111> nimble: i think that menu is part of emerald package or emerald-manager
<heinkel_111> i am using aquamarine
<nimble> well yeah, but thats definitely beryl-manager
<batra> Goliath:
<batra> gcc myspace.c
<batra> myspace.c:39:18: error: glib.h: Nessun file o directory
<nimble> if you try and run beryl-manager you should either get a beryl icon in the system tray or a pop up menu
<heinkel_111> I get some sort of popup menu ok.... one with a multitude of pages of settings.....
<nimble> :-/ sounds like beryl settings manager
<ArtMoonik> hello, can I choose beryl at login, instead of start kwin, stop kwin and start beryl ?
<nimble> yes
<Goliath23> batra: find /usr/include -iname glib.h ?
<nimble> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<batra> Goliath23: Yes. it's there!
<batra> :((
<heinkel_111> nimble: http://home.online.no/~thcsp/berylmanager-trouble-may2007.png
<heinkel_111> (prepare to scroll :)
<heinkel_111> on the lower right
<heinkel_111> you can see the menu i get with beryl-manager
<ArtMoonik> nimble, thanks
<heinkel_111> on the lower left you can see that there is not a system tray icon
<nimble> what happens if you try and run beryl-manager again then?
<heinkel_111> oh i have done that 10s of times
<heinkel_111> the result is what you see
<heinkel_111> that window pops up :)
<nimble> ah thats beryl settings manager
<batra> Goliath23: ok, don't worry, i'll try to solve this problem tomorrow. Thank you very much...bye
<nimble> it may be thats youre clicking or something and its closing the pop up menu and opening that since thats the first option on the pop up menu
<rafa_> somebody in spanish?
<rafa_> hallo from spain
<cpk1> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<heinkel_111> nimble - i give up for now but thank you for kind assistance :)
<nimble> heh, no problem
<elliottg> hey can anyone help me? i'm having trouble installing wine and some other stuff
<elliottg> anyone? :(
<strabes> Is it possible to make konqueror remember folder-specific view modes? e.g. icon for folders with images, detailed list for text, etc.
<strabes> !ask | elliottg
<ubotu> elliottg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cpk1> an old wine is in the repos, but its easy to add the winehq repo
<AFaith> elliottg: try joining winehq channel if you want more wine related help
<elliottg> ok
<manuel__> Hi...
<manuel__> How do I register in a IRC Channel?
<elliottg> where can I find my APT sources so I can add another one?
<deian> just a quick question... how do i get flash to work on firefox?
<elliottg> get easyubuntu
<elliottg> where can I find my APT sources so I can add another one?
<Admiral_Chicago> !flash | deian
<ubotu> deian: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Admiral_Chicago> !register | manuel__
<ubotu> manuel__: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Admiral_Chicago> !repos | elliottg
<ubotu> elliottg: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<deian> how about feisty?
<Admiral_Chicago> deian: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<deian> from which source does that come from admiral
<manuel__> Thanks ubotu...
<Admiral_Chicago> thats a robot
<Admiral_Chicago> deian: it comes from adobe
<elliottg> admiral
<jaims> hi all
<deian> ok next question is
<jaims> i have been asking a question an hour ago, related with trouble with the boot process
<deian> i ran the command from the command line, which didn't open the konsole to ask for the password
<deian> how do i unlock the process to start again from the konsole
<jaims> I think i've found in ubuntu forums how to solve it
<Graham> Hey, could anybody tell me what a .themerc file is and how do I use it?
<jon_> i need help fixing beryl
<jaims> so if someone is there with that problem, let me know
<Admiral_Chicago> you ran it in konsole and it doesn't run?
<Graham> !kstyle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kstyle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Graham> !themerc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about themerc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deian> well no, i ran it from the 'run' first
<Graham> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<deian> which didn't ask for a password
<Admiral_Chicago> deian: no, use konsole
<deian> too late, i made the mistake :(
<uatever> is there somekind of plugin for konqueror for download managing?
<deian> the process must be running somehwere
<Admiral_Chicago> because it didn't do anything is why it ask for a password
<jon_> i need help fixing beryl
<jaims> uatever: kget I think
<deian> it ask for password the second time i ran it from konsole
<deian> sudo and all that yea
<Admiral_Chicago> right...so it workes?
<deian> no
<deian> says i need to lock a directory
<uatever> how do i get it to work?
<jaims> it's automatic
<Admiral_Chicago> open konsole
<jaims> konqueror should ask you wether u want to use it or not
<uatever> humm let me test it
<Admiral_Chicago> type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Admiral_Chicago> if there is an error, post the last line to me
<deian> says:
<deian> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<deian> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jaims> uatever: it is not installed with the default fresh feisty install
<jaims> sudo apt-get install kget
<jon_> when someone gets a chance, i need help fixing beryl
<jaims> and then, first time u run it, it asks u if u want it to get integrated with konqueror
<deian> ok i worked it out.... but it throws another error
<Admiral_Chicago> !adeptcrashfix | deian
<ubotu> deian: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Admiral_Chicago> run that command without <<  >>
<deian> Admiral... it says now... kinda worked but:
<deian> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<deian> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<deian> is only available from another source
<deian> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<Clement_frm> Sorry for speaking in French, but I can't really speak english (thanks, GoogleTranslate) : quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment fonctionnent les xdcc et que faire pour y accder (j'ai des tlchargement -lgaux- sur le feu, mais je n'y comprends rien...IRC est un univers encore inexplor pour moi) ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Admiral_Chicago> Clement_frm: /join #ubuntu-fr quelqu'un t'aide voila
<Admiral_Chicago> deian: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Admiral_Chicago> deian: put the output in that link and send me the link
<deian> ok
<deian> basically it says:
<deian> No candidate version found for flashplugin-nonfree
<deian> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<deian> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<deian> i don't have the source
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-cache search flash
<Admiral_Chicago> pastebin the output to me.
<AFaith> have a question
<AFaith> where does konversation saves its logs ?
<AFaith> if he saves something
<Admiral_Chicago> ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs iirc
<AFaith> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, i'm correct
<Clement_frm> Merci, Admiral_chicago, je ne savais pas que a existait :)
<Clement_frm> J'y vais tout de suite !
<deian> pastebin site has an error, is there an alternative
<Admiral_Chicago> pastebin.ca
<AFaith> good night people
<jaims> bye all
<AFaith> i'm going to take a nap
<deian> admiral: http://pastebin.ca/486369
<elliottg> guys when I type sudo apt-get install wine in shell konsole it says:
<elliottg> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<elliottg> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<elliottg> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Admiral_Chicago> elliottg: there should not be a character before "deb" in your sources
<elliottg> is that a kubuntu problem or wine?
<elliottg> in my sources?..
<Admiral_Chicago> yep
<Admiral_Chicago> its a problem with your sources
<elliottg> you mean theAPT?
<elliottg> repositories?
<Admiral_Chicago> elliottg: pastebin the sources for me, you have some characters in there that shouldn't be there
<manuel__> Hola!!!
<elliottg> where do I get the sources?
<manuel__> Alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<Admiral_Chicago> elliottg: run command: kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<manuel__> No se cmo registrarme para poder usar ciertos canales.
<elliottg> kk
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | manuel__
<ubotu> manuel__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<manuel__> Gracias!!!
<elliottg> admiral it says
<elliottg> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<elliottg> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<elliottg> and above that
<elliottg> wait
<elliottg> it says
<elliottg> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<elliottg> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> elliottg: alt + f2
<elliottg> ffs
<elliottg> it says this one sec
<elliottg> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<elliottg> there
<elliottg> and permission denied, are you root?
<Admiral_Chicago> elliottg: ...thats not what i mean when I say run command. its a dialogue box in the K menu.
<Admiral_Chicago> do this:
<elliottg> oh...
<elliottg> I thought they were the same thing lol
<Admiral_Chicago> alt + f2, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> no they are not
<elliottg> oh ok
<deian> any luck with my pastebin admiral?
<deian> i can see ur busy tho
<Admiral_Chicago> deian: sorry got distracted...
<Admiral_Chicago> lsb_release -a says what?
<deian> ur askin me?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<elliottg> ok admiral i'm gunna pastebin it now
<Admiral_Chicago> elliottg: okay
<deian> No LSB modules are available.
<deian> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<deian> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<deian> Release:        7.04
<deian> Codename:       feisty
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, thats odd
<rbrunhuber> Did one try the kde4 packages and got them running? They are killing the ksmserver here
<Admiral_Chicago> rbrunhuber: i haven't been able to
<Admiral_Chicago> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Admiral_Chicago> deian: folllow the first link, that may help
<deian> i'm running 64 bits here too
<deian> would that be a problem?
<deian> not today surely
<elliottg> ok admiral
<elliottg> http://pastebin.ca/486400
<Admiral_Chicago> ...yes.
<deian> yes?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Admiral_Chicago> put that in your konsole elliottg
<Admiral_Chicago> your file should look like http://pastebin.ca/486401
<elliottg> ok 1 sec
<Admiral_Chicago> deian: yes, however there are good guides online
<Admiral_Chicago> just have to look like that
<deian> i see the problem now, that page u gave me says the 64 bit is the problem but there are alternatives
<Admiral_Chicago> elliottg: then do sudo apt-get update
<Admiral_Chicago> good luck. i have to grab dinner then do my finals
<deian> no worries
<javaJake> elliottg, hey
<deian> thanks for ur help
<javaJake> elliottg, PM me with your apt-get issue
<elliottg> huh? who are you
<elliottg> I cant
<elliottg> im not registered :(
<javaJake> elliottg, OK. Goto pastebin.ca, and put the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list there.
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<SlimeyPete> hi
<rysiek|pl> just a short one: how can I tell xorg that one of the monitors is set-up vertically (i.e. not 1024x768 but 768x1024)?
<elliottg> jake I just did that
<jon_> can someone help me connect to a vnc server?
<elliottg> I showed it to Admiral
<rysiek|pl> did some googling but could not find any solution
<SlimeyPete> rysiek|pl: at a guess, you'll want to add that res to the appropriate screen in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (but I've never tried to do this myself)
<javaJake> elliottg, can you post the link again/
<javaJake> elliottg, I can't find it. Sorry. :P
<mhb> hello kubuntu lovers and friends
<elliottg> 1 sec im doing this thing that he told me to do
<deichgraf> moin
<elliottg> here jake
<elliottg> http://pastebin.ca/486400
<afterwego> Is there a way to hide a mountpoint on the desktop?
<mhb> I accidentally marked my message in KMail as "Ignored" and I'm trying to unmark it... but I can't find a way how
<rysiek|pl> SlimeyPete: hmmm... I'll have a look at it. But - would it be *that* simple? and what about which vertical set-up is it (90deg or 270deg?)
<javaJake> elliottg, remove the first line that begins with "sudo". That shouldn't be there.
<jon_> i cannot connect to my vnc server, can someone help me figure out why?
<javaJake> elliottg, then run sudo apt-get update
<elliottg> ok 1 sec im really lagging bad...on a shit computer
<javaJake> elliottg, OK
<javaJake> elliottg, last question: does the file "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list" exist?
<elliottg> I dont know what that is
<SlimeyPete> rysiek|pl: ah, I see what you mean. It probably won't automatically recognise that it should be rotating things, no.
<javaJake> elliottg, well, does it exist? that's all I want to know
<afterwego> Is there a way to hide desktop icons in Kubuntu?
<javaJake> elliottg, If so, you are all set to install wine through apt-get.
<elliottg> I dont know...how can I find out
<javaJake> elliottg, open a terminal, and run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list"
<javaJake> elliottg, that'll print out whatever is in the file, or give you an error if it doesn't exist
<jon_> i cannot connect to my vnc server, can someone help me figure out why?
<elliottg> ok
<elliottg> jake this is the line u wanted me to delete right
<elliottg> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<elliottg> right?
<javaJake> Yes
<elliottg> kk
<elliottg> jake when I do that line that u told me the cat /etc/ one I get this
<elliottg> ## WineHQ - Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn"
<elliottg> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<elliottg> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<jon_> i cannot connect to my vnc server, can someone help me figure out why?
<javaJake> elliottg, good good
<javaJake> elliottg, just run "apt-get install wine" and you are all set
<javaJake> :)
<elliottg> ok in the konsole right?
<javaJake> Yes, though you can use Synaptic if you prefer the graphical way
<jon_> i cannot connect to my vnc server, can someone help me figure out why?
<javaJake> Any help beyond installing wine using apt-get should be requested in the #winehq channel.
<elliottg> ok but I dont know what that is
<javaJake> jon_, are you behind a router?
<javaJake> elliottg, don't know what is?
<elliottg> jakke
<elliottg> I get the 2 same errors
<elliottg> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install wine
<elliottg> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<elliottg> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jon_> yes, but i am not doing it over the internet, on my network
<rysiek|pl> elliottg: sudo apt-get install wine
<javaJake> elliottg, sorry, run "sudo apt-get install wine" - you weren't running in root
<javaJake> rysiek|pl, I was getting to that. :)
<elliottg> ok sweet
<elliottg> I think it installed
<javaJake> Great
<jon_> i have tightvnc as the server in windows and my linux computer i tried krdc and xtightvncviewer and both freeze when i try to connect
<elliottg> wait
<elliottg> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<elliottg> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<elliottg> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<elliottg> or been moved out of Incoming.
<elliottg> :(
<javaJake> elliottg, don't paste here.
<elliottg> os
<elliottg> sorry
<javaJake> elliottg, if it is longer then two lines it is considered flooding
<elliottg> :( ok
<javaJake> elliottg, was there any mroe?
<elliottg> says
<javaJake> elliottg, anything about packages and versions?
<elliottg> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that the package is simply not installable and a bug report against that packe should be filed. The follow information may help to resolve the situation:
<elliottg> I wont paste the rest
<javaJake> OK
<javaJake> elliottg, the rest will help, actually. :P
<javaJake> elliottg, so use pastebin.ca
<elliottg> there's 8 things that say
<elliottg> ...is to be installed
<elliottg> 1 sec I got to pastebin.ca
<elliottg> go to*
<javaJake> Oh boy
<javaJake> elliottg, what version of kubuntu are you running?
<elliottg> what
<elliottg> iunno
<javaJake> Well, taht spells trouble
<elliottg> I downloaded it like 3 or 4 days ago
<javaJake> Oh
<javaJake> Go ahead and post it.
<elliottg> yea 1 sec
<elliottg> laggy
<jon_> any ideas about my vnc?
<javaJake> jon_, sorry
<javaJake> jon_, no, if you are getting it to connect, I cannot help. That gets beyond my knowledge about this particular bit of software. :(
<jon_> i dont know if it connects
<elliottg> its loading jake dude
<jon_> it gives no feedback
<javaJake> jon_, did you run it in a terminal?
<jon_> yes, i typed xtightvncviewer
<javaJake> jon_, have you connected using other remote software, like ssh, before?
<montoya> Riddell:
<jon_> i did not run krdc from the terminal
<jon_> i have used ssh just fine before
<javaJake> OK
<elliottg> http://pastebin.ca/486453 jake
<javaJake> jon_, and you are not behind a router? If you aren't, then it might be you have a firewall denying access, or the software itself is buggy
<elliottg> jake did u get it
<javaJake> Yes
<javaJake> elliottg, you cannot install wine because Kubuntu has outdated software or you have an outdated version of Kubuntu.
<elliottg> o...\
<elliottg> gay
<jon_> i have a router but this is not over the internet, just over the network, each computer does have a firewall, i told the server firewall to allow any tcp from this computer, just to make sure it did not conflict, then i set guarddog on my linux computer, the client, to allow vnc
<elliottg> o well thanks for your help
<elliottg> maybe because im running kubuntu off the cd
#kubuntu 2008-05-05
<dwidmann> FuzzyTheBear: come to think of it, I see something very similar albeit it was with Ubuntu 7.04
<FuzzyTheBear> ?
<FuzzyTheBear> url ?
<mefisto__> _dennister: I suppose those packages aren't important to me. I haven't noticed
<_dennister> ok, samba...amarok, amarok-xine, amarok-engines...to name a few
<FuzzyTheBear> are you filing bug reports for all of those ?
<mefisto__> mefisto__: they all work fine for me. maybe I have different repos enabled
<monkeybritches> endoftheinternet: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ejupin> How can I restart KDM? Since a reboot I can no longer log into KDE
<dwidmann> http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/Installing-Debian-Dell-2950-ftopict284011.html FuzzyTheBear
<FuzzyTheBear> dwidmann : thanks .. im looking ..
<nohelphere> guess what? I fixed it!!
<monkeybritches> Also try sudo dpkg-configure kdm
<mefisto__> ejupin: see monkeybritches message ^^
<_dennister> on one machine it names the wrong optical device as dvd (certified, verified bug) on another it keeps telling me I can't fish onto other servers or use samba to access the files...no folders exist...yet I can access those exact folders with "fish://server/path" and "smb://server/path"
<monkeybritches> To reset it as default
<ejupin> mefisto: that was the first thing I tried on my own.. said something about no KDM in system
<_dennister> one of those 2 servers is on gutsy, other a little-bit-better-hardy
<nohelphere> all I had to do was start Kicker and change a setting
<_dennister> sorry to complain, but this is the worst experience with a k/ubuntu distro release I've ever had...and I lost a 300G hdd less than 2 years old...freezer trick got me my data tho :)
<FuzzyTheBear> hold on a second .. the message in that post shows  ALERT! /dev/sdb1 does not exist   ... but mine is a straight ALERT  does not exist .. like it dosent know where to look ..
<_dennister> obviously that hdd isn't the distros fault...but u can see why i'm not a happy little girl
<mefisto__> FuzzyTheBear: did you get the uuid right in the kernel line?
<FuzzyTheBear> dwidmann .. that more or less confirms that my grub entry would not be right ?
<FuzzyTheBear> i never had a uuid for that drive ..
<FuzzyTheBear> in fact .. im trying to find how to determine the uuid for a drive
<mefisto__> sudo vol_id /dev/sda1  (or whatever partition you have kubuntu installed on)
<FuzzyTheBear> ID_FS_UUID=b7f39389-d992-47ac-95be-8a27b12d892c
<FuzzyTheBear> so that part worked .. great
<FuzzyTheBear> vol_id /dev/hdd1 in my case ..
<x-X-x> is it a good idea to buy a laptop from america for the uk ??
<FuzzyTheBear> if you dont care about the euro sign ..
<x-X-x> huh?
<FuzzyTheBear> the euro .. us laptops dont have that symbol on the keyboard ..
<FuzzyTheBear> plus they're made for 60 herts 120 volt .. so .. again you check that
<monkeybritches> It would only be a slight inconvenience.
<FuzzyTheBear> might need a different adaptor
<monkeybritches> Most notebook power adapters have built-in voltage switching so that *shouldn't* be a problem.
<FuzzyTheBear> power cords plugs ?  :)
<mefisto__> or the ₤ sign. It won't have that on the keyboard
<monkeybritches> The brick that comes with it. :)
<monkeybritches> ♪
<mefisto__> oh, and the US govt will track your every move :P
<monkeybritches> They do that already.
<dwidmann> I woudln't be surprised ...
<mefisto__> we're getting slightly off topic
<monkeybritches> But the level of incompetence in government is comforting. :)
<monkeybritches> They are probably not using Kubuntu.
<dwidmann> monkeybritches: not really. Stupid has done a lot of damage in recent years
<dwidmann> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dreams_> ok i have created a new account and deleted the old account on my system now when i try to add a new user in user management it will not let me me have admin when i type my ppassword in HELP
<dwidmann> dreams_: that's because your new acccount isn't a member of the right groups
<dreams_> how do i fix?
<dwidmann> dreams_: reboot into a recovery, and add yourself to the following groups: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<dwidmann> dreams_: (it follows the following format for the command: addgroup username groupname .... one group at a time)
<dreams_> i av to be in recovery?
<dreams_> what a pain in the bum this just because i accidently deleted my desktop folder in my home directory would be so much easier to reinstall
<dwidmann> dreams_: Yes..
<stoffer> in reference to KDE's font settings, what is "anti-aliasing"?  and what will forcing a higher dpi do?
<dwidmann> dreams_: reinstalling would take a lot longer.
<dreams_> yeah if you knew what you were doing lol
<mefisto__> dreams_: think of it as a learning experience
<FuzzyTheBear> mefisto__ : got the UUIS in the line now .. im going to try again .. thank you gentlemen for your help .. trying to boot kubuntu now ..
<FuzzyTheBear> thanks
<dwidmann> stoffer: it blurs the edges of your fonts to make them look smoother.
<dreams_> lol
<stoffer> dwidmann, and forcing the font?  KWD crashed when I set it to 120
<monkeybritches> Forcing a higher DPI only increases the font size
<stoffer> dwidmann, I mean the dpi
<stoffer> oh
<stoffer> ok cool, thanks!
<dwidmann> stoffer: sounds like a bug that needs reported
<monkeybritches> Better to keep it at 96 unless you're visually impaired.
<mefisto__> and forcing a higher dpi will make most fonts look more awful, might make some awful fonts look less awful
<Frederick> folks I got some powe falirues and now kdm wont star what can have been messed up?
<dreams_> well i am glad i have you to help mefisto
<dreams_> one more thing shall i use the shell or user management gui?
<monkeybritches> Freferick: What error messages is it giving you?
<monkeybritches> Frederick, sorry :)
<monkeybritches> dreams_: Use the GUI if it makes it easier for now, the shell if you want to be a Grandmaster someday.
<dreams_> shell then :) be back soon
<mefisto__> Frederick: so kubuntu boots, then the login screen doesn't show?
<JuJuBee> Frostwire is telling me that java is not installed, but it is.  What should I do?
<Frederick> mefisto__: yes
<Frederick> oki I can startx manually Im re-running the envy scripts
<Frederick> brb
<navetz> hey has anyone here got dualscreen working with a intel i810 ?
<stoffer> firefox won't let me install any addons.  It says to look in the Error Console log for details.  Any ideas to where it is?
<monkeybritches> It's under 'Tools'
<stoffer> Error: installLocation has no properties - Source File: file:///usr/lib/firefox/components/nsExtensionManager.js - Line: 7647
<stoffer> ???
<mefisto__> stoffer: try reinstalling firefox
<richard__> having a problem finding my printer on my home network
<ere4si> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<navetz> !dualscreen
<ubottu> Factoid dualscreen not found
<dwidmann> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<stoffer> mefisto__, didn't help
<mefisto__> same error?
<stoffer> mefisto__, yes
<mefisto__> line 7647 in that file reads:   var installLocation = this._em.getInstallLocation(id);        don't know what it means, but it might be worth looking at yours at that line number
<shareefas> hi all
<monkeybritches> Hi
<stoffer> mefisto__, the bug report online says that removing my profile directory will fix the problem.  Isn't there stuff in there that I need?
<mefisto__> stoffer: you'll lose your firefox setup, extensions, bookmarks, themes, etc. you can back up your bookmarks (bookmarks.html) and make a list of the extensions you want, then delete the profile and start again.
<mefisto__> just put bookmarks.html back where it was after FF has created a new profile dir
<stoffer> in that case I already have my bookmarks backed up, but after removing the profile folder (just cut it and put it somewhere else) firefox won't start
<stoffer> keeps saying I have to kill other firefox processes, of which there are 0 running
<stoffer> my profile directory name was rp4yocat.default, that sounds right, right?
<stoffer> just removed profiles.ini too and now it starts
<stoffer> gonna try an addon
<mefisto__> you reinstalled FF, and have a new profile, should work like new
<stoffer> ok, now it works
<stoffer> cool
<stoffer> thanks
<stoffer> weird that it had that bug with the default profile
<mefisto__> stoffer: was it FF3 or FF2?
<stoffer> 2
<stoffer> I've used 2 before and I never had the issue
<stoffer> I just did a clean install of Hardy a few days ago
<stoffer> kde 3.5
<navetz> hey has anyone here got dualscreen working with a intel i810 ?
<ere4si> navetz: looked into xinerama?
<richard__> My printer is an the home network running XP, I still can't see it
<richard__> i can see the network but not the shared printer
<richard__> i was able to share files
<ere4si> richard__: did you check out this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows ?
<navetz> ere4si: yea I tried to get it working, but I just get 2 blank screens
 * ahmed is listening to Amarok 1.4 Welcome by Matthias Ettrich [Amarok]
<navetz> ere4si: I was hoping I could find someone who got it working and look at their xorg
<ahmed> Sysinfo for 'AHMED': Linux 2.6.24-16-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT5250@1.50GHz at 1000 MHz (2992 bogomips), , RAM: 795/2025MB, 140 proc's, 44.24min up
<richard__> i am new to ubuntu, how do i connect to system>Administration>Printing
<ere4si> navetz: sorry - I don't use it
<ere4si> richard__: that is in your menu
<richard__> when i click on system, there is no heading called administration!
<Jucato> ere4si, richard__: that's in the GNOME/Ubuntu menu
<ere4si> of course doh
<ere4si> kcontrol?
<hellhound> is there a program that can be used with kde4 to create themes?
<cathoderaytube> how do i defrag?
<dwidmann> cathoderaytube: you don't
<Frederick> can I use a pendrive as swap in kubuntu?
<p_quarles> Frederick, why would you want to do that?
<p_quarles> (it's easy, but kind of pointless in most cases)
<the__doctor__> I did something to the KDE panel & now I can't access minized apps...how do I get them to appear on the panel again?
<p_quarles> the__doctor__, right-click on kicker (the panel), select "add applet," and choose "task manager" (iirc)
<the__doctor__> p_quarles: Thanks :)
<bulgdog> hola
<bulgdog> soy nuevo con el ubuntu
<bulgdog> me aconsejan
<p_quarles> !es | bulgdog
<ubottu> bulgdog: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bulgdog> if
<bulgdog> I say
<bulgdog> hello
<will00> what would be the best way to restrict the websites people can access?
<hellhound> does anyone know if kubuntu already has webcore fonts and freetype with BCI installed?
<KevInAlaska> Quick Question here... I hope!  Is there any strong reason NOT to install Kubuntu with KDE 4 remix or install with KDE 3?
<dek> I accidentally Ctrl+Alt+Esc and then click over my KDE bar, what process do I launch to bring it back?
<coreymon77> KevInAlaska: 3.5.9 is more stable
<KevInAlaska> I remember doing that and I just did ctrl alt backspace and it came back
<coreymon77> dek: kicker
<KevInAlaska> thank you :)
<dek> coreymon77: thanks, I didn't know that was the name :)
<coreymon77> thats what we are here for
<donald_duck> when are we gonna get updates???
<coreymon77> quack!
<hellhound> does anyone know if kubuntu already has webcore fonts and freetype with BCI installed?
<KevInAlaska> hellhound.. can you give me an easier question like "which key is the letter comes after A B C ... ? ... :)
<KevInAlaska> er.. not key letter.. goes to show I never had my nap today like I wanted and needed
<KevInAlaska> oh well (sigh)
<hellhound> ahhh found the answer.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<KevInAlaska> going to read the link you sent though. :) so thanks for the bit of knowledge.
<donald_duck> is kde4 stable now/
<KevInAlaska> not AS stable... how much less I don't know.
<BonesolTeraDyne> donald_duck: It's marked stable, but I have yet to see any proof to that claim
<KevInAlaska> I guess define stable..
<donald_duck> stable like kde 3.5.x
<KevInAlaska> probably not.. was KDE in the 3.1 area ever considered stable?
<donald_duck> idk was it?
<dthacker> donald_duck: my short answer is no.  4.1 will be better than 4.0 was, but there are bound to be bugs and gaps in functionality.
<dthacker> read the reviews
<adrock358> what's the best bit torrent client?
<dthacker> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<adrock358> gee, thank you for that automated enlightenment.
<KevInAlaska> heh
<dthacker> np :)
<donald_duck> i like ktorrent as it writes out zeros for the file to prevent fragmentatio n
<adrock358> cool.  thanks man.
<adrock358> deluge keeps crashing.
<KevInAlaska> interesting feature
<BonesolTeraDyne> adrock358: I also reccomend KTorrent.
<adrock358> i would install ktorrent now, but I'm installing updates for my newly installed Hardy.
<adrock358> Thank you.
<donald_duck> but you have to set the option to make it write out zeros though
<adrock358> Thank you guy  Have a great night.  Donald_duck.  Oh, ok.  Thanks man.
<donald_duck> if i want to try kde4 should i install the core package first?
<Dr_willis> hmm - is there a kde4-desktop meta package ?
<donald_duck> there is a core package
<BonesolTeraDyne> Dr_willis: "kubuntu-kde4-desktop", I believe
<Dr_willis> !info kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-kde4-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<donald_duck> wow i only have 7% free space left and i only have 647 non-contiguous inodes
<KevInAlaska> so if I have KDE3 and I want to have KDE4 I can install both and choose which to run?
<BonesolTeraDyne> KevInAlaska: Yes
<donald_duck> can kde 4 apps be run in kde3?
<BonesolTeraDyne> donald_duck: Yes
<Pollywog> why does the symlink to /dev/cdrom keep disappearing after reboots in Hardy?
<Pollywog> I need the link
<KevInAlaska> so then, because I have 'user account' setup, all of these files share the same Desktop under both KDE versions?
<Pollywog> for grip and amarok
<Dr_willis> Pollywog,  set grip and amrok to use the actual /dev/entry ?
<Dr_willis> Ive not noticed the link vanishing however. I will keep an eye on it.
<Pollywog> Dr_willis: I discovered the problem with grip is that some audio CD's are using a funky format
<Pollywog> and as for Amarok, I don't know how to get it to read /dev/cdrom1
<Pollywog> the configs don't seem to have a place to change that
<Dr_willis> funky format audio cd? Hmm.. that seems.. odd...
<Pollywog> yes
<Dr_willis> makes one wonder how a cd player can play them then.
<Pollywog> it reads one of the cd's and not the other
<Pollywog> is there something other than grip for ripping?
<Pollywog> Okay I found the place to fix Amarok
<Pollywog> :)
<Dr_willis> This is linux - thers always 12+ ways to do the same thing. :)
<Pollywog> okay I am trying out this sound juicer
<Dr_willis> I do like Grip.
<KevInAlaska> Dr_willis CD players can be just blind to other partitions and formats they do not use... so they are almost invisible to the cd players
<Pollywog> seems to see the disk fine
<Pollywog> Dr_willis: ty
<D_Eagle> !lock
<ubottu> Factoid lock not found
<Dr_willis> KevInAlaska,  the old 'put a cruupted data track at the start of the disk ploy' eh?
<D_Eagle> !lock
<Pollywog> the CD that grip is not seeing is 12 yrs old
<D_Eagle> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dr_willis> Pollywog,  i would check for dirty disks. :)
<Pollywog> clean :)
<D_Eagle> !reconfigure
<ubottu> Factoid reconfigure not found
<Pollywog> I should clean it anyway
<Pollywog> even though it looks clean
<Dr_willis> use dd to dd it to a image file.. then try ripping from the image file perhaps.
<D_Eagle> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Pollywog> oh, apparently juicer does not make mp3 files
<Dr_willis> Work time for me. Bye all
<Pollywog> Dr_willis: bye and thanks
<Dr_willis> Pollywog,  it proverly has a setting. :)
<dwidmann> I say try K3b with paranoia level 3 if possible.
<Pollywog> k
<KevInAlaska> Dr_willis, I am no expert but for a time (about 8 years or so ago) I did some detailed learning on CD contruction (most of it lost) but one thing I remember now is that there were just over 40 different formats in a CD creation and to put it short... it gets VERY confussing
<D_Eagle> "Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?".... what to do ??
<KevInAlaska> 40 different types of formats a CD 'could be' formated as or a combination of formats.  besides there are newer types now I am sure.
<nonewmsgs> my frostwire isnt workinghttp://pastebin.com/m29fe78fb
<D_Eagle> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<nonewmsgs> d_eagle was that for me???
<D_Eagle> how to set proxy in aptitude ?
<D_Eagle> anyone who can help :D
<D_Eagle> "Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?".... what to do ??
<D_Eagle> !lock
<ubottu> Factoid lock not found
<D_Eagle> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<D_Eagle> !lock directory
<ubottu> Factoid lock directory not found
<ere4si> D_Eagle: use sudo before the command
<D_Eagle> i did
<Pollywog> D_Eagle: are you using sudo to start aptitude?
<D_Eagle> yeah
<ere4si> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<D_Eagle> sudo aptitude install ....
<D_Eagle> i did  it
<D_Eagle> may be some problem with lock file
<D_Eagle> there is a command to fix it, but i forgot that
<D_Eagle> our ubottu can tell that, but i forgot that command too :D
<Pollywog> you sure you don't already have an aptitude process active?
<D_Eagle> yes i m quite sure
<Pollywog> k
<ere4si> D_Eagle: try this - http://havratips.blogspot.com/2007/06/make-wget-apt-get-and-aptitude-use.html
<D_Eagle> it is a fresh install
<D_Eagle> ElectricKetchup: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<D_Eagle> E : Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)E : Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<ere4si> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<D_Eagle> oh thanx
<D_Eagle> :D
<ere4si> D_Eagle: ^^
<ere4si> np
<D_Eagle> ere4si , so i put that environment, will it also work for adept manager?
<D_Eagle> i mean the proxy
<ere4si> D_Eagle: from the site I linked you?
<D_Eagle> yeah, but it did not say that it will work for adept package manager too
<travioso> has anyone installed ieee80211 in hardy?
<ere4si> D_Eagle: I don't know - it only mentions command line apps but adept is just a front end for apt so I suppose...
<D_Eagle> ok, thnx again :D
<ere4si> np
<nonewmsgs> frostwire isn't working http://pastebin.com/m29fe78fb
<dwidmann> Is there a tool available for formatting a partition as udf, I'm looking but not seeing.
<ere4si> nonewmsgs: can you browse to this file - /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/motif21/libmawt.so
<ere4si> nonewmsgs: to see if it is there?
<ere4si> dwidmann: from - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UDF - Universal Disk Format, an operating-system-independent file system commonly used on DVD and other digital media
<dwidmann> ere4si: I think I found what I need already ... mkudffs ... took me a while, I must be slow today.
<ere4si> k
<nonewmsgs> ere4si:  i do not see a motif21 directory
<ere4si> nonewmsgs: that's why java can't load frostwire or the other way 'round
<ere4si> nonewmsgs: using suns' java?
<nonewmsgs> ere4si: yeah
<nonewmsgs> the latest version in the repos
<ere4si> nonewmsgs: might have to purge and reinstall frostwire
<nonewmsgs> ere4si: i just installed it.  what was weird was frostwire is no longer in the repos
<ere4si> nonewmsgs: where did you install from?
<nonewmsgs> frostwire.com
<ere4si> !info frostwire
<ubottu> Package frostwire does not exist in hardy
<BluesKaj> good , it's a POS
<ere4si> nonewmsgs: there are other p2p progs
<zhopoyeb> how's kde4-desktop?
<nonewmsgs> anything good?
<ere4si> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> for the birds
<ere4si> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<ere4si> nonewmsgs: ^^
<shamu> can anyone install kmag from kubuntu-dapper?
<shamu> I think it's a zero-length file but I can't be sure
<bobi_bogor> hallo
<ere4si> hi
<bobi_bogor> can anyone tell me how to install java?
<ere4si> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<bobi_bogor> thanks
<bobi_bogor> i have another problem
<bobi_bogor> im using acer laptop that use suyin as the webcam
<bobi_bogor> how to install the driver for my cam?
<ere4si> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<shamu> if a file is corrupted on kubuntu dapper, who do I mail?
<bobi_bogor> ok
<bobi_bogor> thanks again
<shamu> guess there's no 'kubuntu-help' channel
<ere4si> shamu: how do you know it is corrupt?
<shamu> anyone running kubuntu dapper drake who can confirm/deny this for me?
<shamu> I tried aptitude installing it and it shows up as empty
<BonesolTeraDyne> shamu: file a bug on http://www.launchpad.net if you feel it's neccessary
<shamu> ok
<shamu> I can log an ubuntu bug under kubuntu ?
<gianfranco> hola!
<shamu> I can log a kubuntu bug under the 'ubuntu' project?
<BonesolTeraDyne> shamu: yes, but you have to make sure you point out the correct package.
<shamu> ah; it's a http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper package, not  a plain old dapper package
<zhopoyeb> i installed  kubuntu-kde4-desktop alittle while ago, and i tired to apt-get remove it but its still on my system how do i remove it completely?
<DreadKnight> movie time
<Tidus> zhopoyeb: re-install it thru aptitude (sudo aptitude install kubuntu-kde4-desktop) then remove it
<Tidus> thru aptitude
<zhopoyeb> ok
<Tidus> aptitude tracks the dependencies of what you install and if you remove it, it'll remove anything that it installed but is no longer required because nothing depends on it
<DreadKnight> test
<Feijo_BR> positive, the son is yours
<alucardromero> Anybody know how to make WICD connect on boot?  For some reason it's not doing it on 8.04.
<Tidus> and i have a question.  is there any scriptable way to quickly toggle desktop compositing under kde4? I play some opengl games and when compositing is enabled the game gets about 5 frames/second
<alucardromero> Whoa.
<Tidus> i have the same performance issue under windows vista when aero is enabled, but there is an option in the launcher properties that can disable aero when that program starts
<Tidus> i know that doesn't exist in kde4 (yet) but i'd be willing to have a shortcut on the desktop that i can click on to quickly turn it on / off instead of having to slog thru systemsettings
<ere4si> Tidus: someone in #kubuntu-kde4 might know
<bleaked> Tidus: search kde-apps.org.. there is actually a plasmoid in the shape of a lightswitch which does just that..
<Tidus> hm... thanks bleaked
<nonewmsgs> i can mount and unmount my ipod but how do i set it to safetly remove "eject"?
<Feijo_BR> right click?
<nonewmsgs> in media it acts like a 60gb hard drive.  i can do it with rhythmbox but in the media window it no longer allows safetly removing (which was there in gutsy)
<ere4si> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Tidus> bleaked: that actually works wonders :) :) thank you :)
<bleaked> Tidus: yea no problem.. just noticed it the other day.. glad i took note.. :D
<_dennister> hey folks...got a faulty installation of gutxy here...did everything but the kernel...how in the heck can I recover from this problem while in livecd mode here?
<_dennister> I've already mounted the hard drive partitions here, and took a stab at simply copying kernels into /boot, then manually editing grub's menu.lst, but haven't been too successful
<spine55> ls
<_dennister> anyone? have any idea?
<hellhound> does anyone know where I can download the new firefox 3 theme?  I would like to edit it, but keep some of the OS interegration stuff
<hellhound> when i change the font colors in kde4 it does not seem to change in all places.  for example d3lphin's left bookmark text is left the same for unselected and in several applications the txt on buttons is not changed either... does anyone know how to make sure that these are all the same?
<Tidus> hellhound: that's because d3lphin is qt3 (and kde3)
<Tidus> if you're on kde4 you should be using dolphin/kde4
<monkeybritches> hellhound: http://spuler.us
<dwidmann> I can't seem to get it to let me create a filesystem on my DVD-RAM disk :(
 * dwidmann kicks linux
<jMerliN> are there any guides on ubgrading from KDE 3 to KDE 4?
<ere4si> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<dwidmann> jMerliN: they can be install concurrently
<dwidmann> *ed
<jMerliN> dwidmann: which packages then would be recommended?
<dwidmann> jMerliN: kubuntu-kde4-desktop for starters
<dwidmann> jMerliN: then just search the packages by name for "kde4" and you'll see a lot of others that you might be interested in
<dwidmann> jMerliN: I'd personally also recommend yakuake-kde4, kdegames-kde4, kget-kde4, and koffice-kde4
<firecrotch> Alright, I know that I know how to do this because I've done it before, but I forget how so.... how do I install packages that are held back?
<jMerliN> ty :)
<hellhound> Tidus: what is the command for dolphin versus d3lphin?
<dwidmann> firecrotch: I would just try to apt-get install the packages that were held back - maybe an apt-get dist-upgrade wouldn't hurt either.
<dwidmann> hellhound: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/dolphin
<nimrod> hello
<dwidmann> hi
<nimrod> :)
<nimrod> i'm new on linux
<firecrotch> dwidmann:  Thanks, dist-upgrade works :)
<dwidmann> firecrotch: awesome
<hellhound> dwidmann: I got no such file or directory
<dwidmann> hellhound: then you might need to install it first if you don't already have dolphin installed
<firecrotch> Hello, nimrod! Welcome to #kubuntu
<nimrod> somebody who can tell me how to compile a sourcecode in python...i cant seem to find information on google, just talk around
<nimrod> thanks, firecrotch
<dwidmann> nimdrod: python code isn't compiled, it's interpreted (well, it's a bit of both really, but short story, you don't have to compile it like you would a C program)
<hellhound> dwidmann: i have dolphin 0.9.2... the actual command for it is d3lphin though... I do not think there is a differance because dolphin (d3lphin) is within my kde4 menu
<nimrod> i see, dwidmann
<Tidus> hellhound, no, d3lphin != dolphin
<Hydrogen> d3lphin = dolphin for kde3
<Hydrogen> oddly enough
<dwidmann> hellhound: dolphin = v 1.0.2
<Tidus> dolphin 1.0.2 here
<nimrod> so, how can i make a executable file of the sourcecode?
<Tidus> and the command to start it is actually 'dolphin'
<dwidmann> hellhound: sudo apt-get install dolphin-kde4
<Tidus> hellhound: what version of kubuntu are you on? 7.10 or 8.04?
<dwidmann> nimrod: it's already executable, just like a bash script, just run it like "python /path/to/file"
<jMerliN> what's the command for the install-time partition manager?  i forget -.-
<dwidmann> jMerliN: you're probalby referring to qtparted
<nimrod> ah
<hellhound> Tidus: 8.04... ok I see now... so should I just uninstall the other d3lphin. and only have kde4's or do I need them both?
<nimrod> i would try it then
<nimrod> brb
<dwidmann> hellhound: dolphin >>>>> d3lphin .... no reason not to use it all the time :)
<Tidus> hellhound: uninstall d3lphin
<Tidus> you wont need both
<Tidus> in my opinion it was a waste of coding time to backport dolphin to kde3
<hellhound> dwidmann: Tidus: I see in adept installer (add remove programs) that KDE4 was not installed.. can i safely install this now?
<Tidus> hellhound: install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<TeslaTony> Does anyone know how Ubuntu reacts to customized versions of programs that differ from what's in the repositories?
<hellhound> Tidus: ah thank you.... will this also fix the font colors inthe default firefox theme?
<ere4si> TeslaTony: you might have dependency probs
<nimrod> why doesn't python want to start :/
<Tidus> hellhound: it should... not sure though
<dwidmann> nimrod: what does it say?
<Tidus> i just use konqueror as my browser
<nimrod> it doesn't say anything, it just show hour-glass, and then it disapare
<dwidmann> nimrod: pull up konsole, and run the command from there
<Hydrogen> nimrod: how are you trying to start it...
<nimrod> ok, would tyr that, dwidmann
<TeslaTony> ere4si: I'm mostly worried about issues when a new version comes out. I don't want to get the program accidentally overwritten
<hellhound> Tidus: when i change the font colors in kde4 it does not seem to change in all places.  for example d3lphin's left bookmark text is left the same for unselected and in several applications the txt on buttons is not changed either... does anyone know how to make sure that these are all the same?
<nimrod> hydrogen: i only click the icon
<hellhound> Tidus:  opps  i meant..
<hellhound> install: missing destination file operand after `kubuntu-kde4-desktop'
<hellhound> Try `install --help' for more information.
<ere4si> TeslaTony: put the file in your home folder and a link in /usr/bin then
<Tidus> hellhound: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<nimrod> how do i start a program in the Konsoll?
<dwidmann> nimrod: just type "python /path/to/the/program" and press enter (replacing /path/to/the/program with the actual path)
<nimrod> ah
<nimrod> thanks
<jMerliN> ooo kde4 is pretty
<TeslaTony> ere4si: I'll give that a shot. Thanks
<ere4si> k
<hellhound> Tidus: thank you that is working
<jMerliN> kde4 reminds me of vista, anyone else? o.O
<nimrod> "Please switch to the wx package as soon as possible" it says
<dwidmann> jMerliN: maybe it'd have reminded me if I'd have ever used it ...
<nimrod> when i try to open pype in the konsoll
<jMerliN> lol
<dwidmann> IMO the artwork has stepped up a notch. That's probably a lot of what you're seeing jMerliN
<jMerliN> function > form for me
<Hydrogen> jMerliN: I'm not all that impressed with the default look
<Hydrogen> I love the transparent plasma themes though :)
<dwidmann> jMerliN: but both can be nice ... especially seeing as the people who do the artwork are generally not the people who do the code anyway.
<ISS_student> I tried KDE4 and hated it, so I went back to 3.5.9
<jMerliN> i'll run both
<jMerliN> i'm repartitioning atm, I need more space for my linux partition lol
<nimrod> i would try to restart the pc
<nimrod> brb
<ISS_student> I had to switch to the 64 bit version so I could get full access to my 4 gig of memory lol
<dwidmann> ISS_student: I think that'll be happening a lot more over the course of the next couple of years.
<Hydrogen> 32bit can access 4g of mem..
<ISS_student> When I did a free in 32 bit it only showed 3 gig
<TeslaTony> Hydrogen: Sometimes a 32 bit OS will only show 3-3.5 gigs
<dwidmann> Hydrogen: doesn't that = memory remapping = performance hit?? I haven't done much reading on it, but I do recall seeing something along those lines
<Hydrogen> No, 32bit can access 4g, anything > 4g it can't
<Hydrogen> afaik
<ere4si> I thought the limit was 3.2G
<dwidmann> I forget how much 64-bit can access, but it's *A LOT*
<ISS_student> I figured as long as the 64 bit version runs ok I'll ujse it
<TeslaTony> Hydrogen: Hypothetically true, yes, but not the case in reality. Something to do with how memory controllers are made or something
<jMerliN> dwidmann: 16 petabytes
<TeslaTony> Exabytes
<dwidmann> yeah, I thought it was up in the exabytes ... at any rate, yeah, a lot.
<jMerliN> petabytes > exabytes -.-
<TeslaTony> Either way, an amount of ram we are unlikely to see for some decades
<dwidmann> TeslaTony: unlikely but not impossible
<ISS_student> I remember the comodore 64 lol now I have 4 gig in a laptop
<jMerliN> TeslaTony: log_2(32) * ~2 = 10, roughly 10 years from now we'll be using that much memory in our desktops
<jMerliN> (at least if the trend holds)
<dwidmann> I wonder about hard drives though, they seem to be approaching their limits ... I wonder what will replace them in the future.
<TeslaTony> Wow...really? I knew processing power was going up like crazy, but I didn't think Moore's Law held for RAM
<jMerliN> dwidmann: holographic storage
<dwidmann> jMerliN: oh?
<TeslaTony> Holographic of flash...flash in the near term
<jMerliN> holographic has the theoretical capability of storing hundreds of terabytes in the size of a single harddisk (as we know now) and having terabytes/s bandwidth speeds, with almost 0 seek time
<jMerliN> but it's expensive as hell to manufacture atm :P
<dwidmann> jMerliN: buy me one ... lol
<TeslaTony> Not to mention impossible to manufacture with more than a few kilobytes right now, too (it may be megabytes now...)
<ubuntu> i need help
<ISS_student> Price will drop just like memory has. I got 4 gig of 5300 DDR 2 for 75 bucks
<TeslaTony> ubuntu: You're in the right place. Ask away
<jMerliN> so, is the 32bit vs 64bit argument valid in linux as it is windows?
<ISS_student> Yes
<dwidmann> ISS_student: much cheaper than I got off with ... cost me $300 for 4 gig of DDR3
<ubuntu> install lilo  in ubuntu hardy, no have dvd hardy, waht comand
<ubuntu> ?
<jMerliN> i just got 4gigs of ram in my laptop lol
<jMerliN> was cheap
<dwidmann> jMerliN: me too :) ... cheap indeed, I think it was $85ish
<ISS_student> JMelin so did I and that's why I switched to 64 bit Kubuntu
<ubuntu> i play dvd kubuntu live cd, i need comand install lilo in hardy, no have dvd live
<jMerliN> well i *WOULD* switch to 64bit linux
<jMerliN> but
<ubuntu> i write aptitude install lilo, but need dvd live
<jMerliN> there is only one thing stopping me: drivers
<jMerliN> i have to use ndiswrapper for my wireless (go broadcom!)
<dwidmann> jMerliN: for?
<TeslaTony> ubuntu: Two questions: Did you already install Kubuntu, or are you still on the livecd? Secondly, what's your native language?
<jMerliN> and the windows installation I have is 32bit, so I can't pull the drivers off of it for ndiswrapper like I'm doing for the 32bit ones
<dwidmann> jMerliN: poor you .... I've got intel 3945 .... works flawlessly out of the box :)
<jMerliN> unless I use wine to unpackage the installer from dell
<ubuntu> kubuntu is live cd
<ubuntu> mi native linguage is portuguese
<jMerliN> dwidmann: i do believe I have the dell 1385 aka broadcom 4385
<ubuntu> i mount hardy drive, but no have comand install lilo, i no have cd live ubuntu hardy
<jMerliN> ndiswrapper made very short work of making the drivers work, but I tried to use native methods for a while with no luck
<ubuntu> mi system in hd is hardy
<ISS_student> I've got a Intel wireless and works great with Kubuntu. I think the Linux community has done a much better job with 64 bit than Windows has
<jMerliN> well of course
<ubuntu> what execute terminal for gmount iso function
<jMerliN> but drivers are the only things holding me back from 64bit :z
<TeslaTony> ubuntu: The grub bootloader should be automatically installed for dual booting, but if you want lilo it should be "sudo apt-get install lilo"
<jMerliN> i'd actually like to learn x64 instruction set, I still use x86 to do assembly stuff :\
<ubuntu> i have cd live hardy in iso
<dwidmann> Doing better than the bottom of the barrel isn't hard though ISS_student
<ISS_student> True dwidmann but unfortunately there are still some things I have to use Windows for
<dwidmann> I play a few games in Windows ... that's about it. I wish Vmware would get video hardware acceleration nailed, then I'd never have to reboot again :)
<Tidus> that's ok.  i have to deal with a marvell chipset on my wireless card :P
<Tidus> dwidmann: what games?
<holycow> hasn't marvell open sourced everything?
<jMerliN> dwidmann: we just need wine to be better
<holycow> they are supposed to be the good guys
<jMerliN> and for game developers to make their engines run on linux natively
<jMerliN> :\
<Tidus> holycow: not for my wlan card... have to use ndiswrapper
<TeslaTony> !pt | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ISS_student> Is there a linux codec or something I can get to allow me to play bluray in Linux
<jMerliN> it's kindof hard when microsoft pays incredible amounts to companies for exclusitivity of development, tbh just-another-monopolistic-tactic from microshit :\
<TeslaTony> ubuntu: you might find one of those rooms slightly more helpful
<ubuntu> thx
<dwidmann> Tidus: FEAR, Q4 (has a linux version available, but it just doesn't perform as well for reasons unknown), Diablo 1, Red Alert 2
<NickPresta> ISS_student, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<TeslaTony> ubuntu: Come back if you stump them
<Tidus> dwidmann: Q4 runs beautifully here on linux, diablo1 runs on wine quite well, i think FEAR does too, not too sure about RA2
<jMerliN> wine is horrendous really
<jMerliN> I worked with the dev team for a few months
<Tidus> dwidmann: i play WoW on linux using just straight up wine... better performance than actually using windows
<dwidmann> Tidus: last I checked I couldn't get D1 to run in wine,maybe this has changed, FEAR was silver at best last time I looked it up, RA2 was crashy last time I ran it in WINE
<jMerliN> I've done win32 development for years and years, I'm so familiar with all of the APIs and I've done a lot of low-level development and undocumented stuff, including looking at windows rdisassemblies
<jMerliN> but the problem with wine is their development strategy
<jMerliN> it's what causes the inherent bugs
<dwidmann> Tidus: I play other games that I haven't mentioned because I use them in WINE
<Hydrogen> topic...
<Hydrogen> this is not on it
<ISS_student> Well later all time for me to run
<TeslaTony> Tidus: Can you give me a link to getting WoW running under Kubuntu? My brother likes that game, and it'd be cool to avoid rebooting my computer every time
<TeslaTony> (that, and the potential to be windows free at last...)
<Hydrogen> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Tidus> TeslaTony: it's a gentoo page, but most of the steps are the same, except replace 'emerge' with 'sudo apt-get', and lemme find it
<NickPresta> TeslaTony, the page at WineHQ should have basic instructions for getting WoW to run
<Hydrogen> no need to use the gentoo page
<Hydrogen> It's pretty straight forward :)
<TeslaTony> Thanks
<Tidus> TeslaTony: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine ... gives you the tweaks to eek out another 20fps
<Hydrogen> just install wine, make sure your using propriatry drivers
<Hydrogen> and run wine on the installer
<Hydrogen> the opengl registry edit is actually out of date
<Hydrogen> Theres another hidden option for nvidia users
<Hydrogen> that gives even more performance
<Tidus> and that would be?
<TeslaTony> !autocad
<ubottu> Factoid autocad not found
<Hydrogen> Option "MultiGPU" "true"
<Hydrogen> in the device section of xorg.conf
<Tidus> only works if you have SLI tho dont it?
<Hydrogen> no
<TeslaTony> Outside of a few games, autocad, MS Office, and a program for accessing my phone (motorola RAZR), I never use windows
<Tidus> TeslaTony: there's a way to access the filesystem on motorola phones in linux, use OO.org instead of office, and the other two i dont know about
<Hydrogen> OO is pretty not-that-satisfactory, regregtabbly
<TeslaTony> I use OpenOffice most of the time, but sometimes I gotta have MS
<Tidus> i'd be linux only except for one reason...
<TeslaTony> The last time I used the KDE motorola tools my system crashed
<Tidus> my woman-friend... she can't grasp the concept of using gnome or KDE
<Tidus> so i keep xp around on my laptop for her
<SCOFeeTroll> Hello, I am here by command of Dark McBride and Joseph Stalin.
<SCOFeeTroll> PAY YOUR $699 SCO LINUX LICENSE FEE, YOU COCK-SMOKING TEABAGGERS!
<SCOFeeTroll> That is all.
<dthacker> using bash, how do I send a newline in an echo statement?
<SCOFeeTroll> \n
<TeslaTony> Tidus: For basic use, I've found KDE and Gnome very easy...
<SCOFeeTroll> I am from Slashdot.
<dwidmann> SCOFeeTroll: good for you
<dthacker> echo "foo\n" gives me foo\n
<dthacker> not a newline
<dwidmann> dthacker: try using an actual line break, you'll need to use quotes of course
<dthacker> ok, I'll give that a shot.
<Relativista> [Auto message: I'm away]
<viperserv2> there anyway to setup a root with admin access?
<dwidmann> !away | Relativista
<ubottu> Relativista: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<dwidmann> viperserv2: you *could* unlock your root account, why do you need to?
<TeslaTony> An admin account is just about as good as a full root account, especially on the command line
<TeslaTony> (sudo, su, fortune...)
<Micronovell> Muahahaha
<Micronovell> SCO was purely a distraction. Mr. Ballmer, the Penguin is now our's!
<Tidus> TeslaTony: i use kde4 lol
<TeslaTony> Tidus: Same here
<Micronovell> Pay your $699 Windows license fee, you linux-using tea baggers!
<Tidus> viperserv2: sudo -i gives you a root shell
<jMerliN> so has anyone here ever played with LFS?
<Micronovell> jMerliN: Yes.
<Tidus> !ops Micronovell
<ubottu> Factoid ops micronovell not found
<Tidus> craps
<Tidus> that didn't work
<jMerliN> Micronovell: how was it?
<dwidmann> !language | Micronovell
<ubottu> Micronovell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TeslaTony> Tidus: In some ways it's easier to adapt to KDE4 than to OSX
<Tidus> TeslaTony: i'd use osx over kde4, more features
<Micronovell> jMerliN: Wait until you have three days of nothing to do.
<jMerliN> but was it worth it / did you learn much? lol
<Micronovell> Of course.
<jMerliN> i may do it after my exams
<jMerliN> have plenty of free space to partition off for a go
<azzco> I'm having some problems with my portable hd. when I plug it in, I get a device /dev/sdc, but I can't use it. for example sudo fdisk /dev/sdc, unable to read
<azzco> Any ideas anyone?
<Relativista> [Auto message: I'm available]
<Tidus> Relativista: please turn that off in here
<ere4si> azzco: what sort of file system is supposed to be on it and did you you disconnect it withoutunmounting it at some stage?
<viperserv2> how do i get build tools?
<holycow> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<azzco> ere4si: It's supposed to be a few partitions. ext2 and fat32, I don't believe I removed it without umounting it...
<Tidus> azzco: so sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc fails out? (that's a lowercase L, not an I or 1)
<ere4si> azzco: removing it without unmounting can wreck the file table
<prince_jammys> zsh
<azzco> Tidus: What does the -l flag do? (BTW tidus, FFX?)
<Tidus> azzco: lists partitions on the disk, and yes :P
<azzco> Well the command gave no answer =/
<Tidus> try 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hdc'
<Tidus> err... sdc
<azzco> I guess my documents are gone forever =/
<Tidus> blah... not used to everything being sdx
<azzco> Fatal error, can't read disk drive :s
<TeslaTony> azzco: You might also just try rebooting with the drive hooked up
<Tidus> azzco: does the disk work on another machine?
<azzco> Tidus: It worked a few days ago in school
<Tidus> hm...
<azzco> Maybe I should try that reboot before I have to leave. be back in a bit
<Tidus> try TeslaTony's idea
<Tidus> reboot with it hooked up
<viperserv2> hmm i can't do anything without root
<Tidus> viperserv2: type 'sudo -i' then push enter
<Tidus> type your password, push enter
<Tidus> voila, you're root
<travioso> question for everyone..  i'm using hardy and tried installing ieee80211 1.2.18 to be enable to run rtap interface on my ipw2200 wireless..  halfway through it runs into errors after it already removed symbolic links etc from kernel..  how would i go about repairing this so i can have wireless again?
<TeslaTony> viperserv2: What are you trying to do?
<TeslaTony> viperserv2: If you need root on the command line, sudo will do the trick (just use it with every command you want it to apply to). If you need it for your GUI, hit alt+f2 and type kdesudo <program>
<TeslaTony> azzco: Any luck?
<Tidus> TeslaTony: sudo -i will give you a root prompt
<azzco> TeslaTony: Nope =/
<TeslaTony> Ow
<azzco> I really expected the drive to live a bit longer... at least more than 2 years, it hasn't even been a year sincve I bought it yet =o
<TeslaTony> Last time I ran into this problem, I basically just waited and it went away, so I wouldn't give up hope *just* yet
<viperserv2> how do i delete stuff with ssh?
<azzco> Should I try smashing it?
<TeslaTony> If it makes you feel better...
<TeslaTony> Or if you can turn it into a really funny YouTube video...
<Hydrogen> hard drives are much more difficult to smash than you might believe
<TeslaTony> Hydrogen: Thermite is always good. Barring that, use a barbeque
<holycow> or just pop th etop open, put a rag on top of the platters and lightly press
<azzco> Foudn the recite, almost 8 months old. No wonder it broke, I mean 8 months that's a long time for hardware..
<holycow> they shatter into glass
<holycow> if you want data gone
<azzco> Hydrogen: Well they're called hard drives because they are hard. I think it was (It was something as silly as that at least)
<azzco> Even my usb sticks lasts longer, had a usb stick for at least 2 years now =o
<viperserv2> how do u delete stuff in ssh?
<TeslaTony> azzco: Seriously, though. If you have data on there that you want, don't give up
<azzco> viperserv2: Are you asking how to delete stuff in cli?
<genii> viperserv2: rm <name>
<viperserv2> ah hmm how bout a dir?
<genii> viperserv2: ls
<genii> viperserv2: rename = mv
<ASUS-tek> bout a dir?---> what does taht mean
<ASUS-tek> that *
<viperserv2> well theres a folder i want to delete
<genii> viperserv2: to rm a dir:   rm -r <dirname>  or rm -rf <dirname> to force
<viperserv2> cd ..
<ASUS-tek> ??
<ASUS-tek> ahhhhhh ...... am feeling sleepy
<viperserv2> dual monitors hehe
<viperserv2> i didn't click on my ssh
<azzco> Thanks for the help TeslaTony and Tidus, gtg
<ASUS-tek> ist kde or gome better
<ASUS-tek> gnome8
<ASUS-tek> is kde of gnome better
<Daisuke_Ido> ASUS-tek: you're asking a loaded question in a support channel for the kde-centric release of ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> take it to offtopic or stop talking about it
<genii> ASUS-tek: There is no "better" just different according to how you like to work and what you find you like
<ASUS-tek> ok
 * genii hands Daisuke_Ido a coffee
<ASUS-tek> tell me more about kde
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, thank you
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Anytime :)
<ASUS-tek> kde
<ASUS-tek> is it easy to use
<ASUS-tek> as gnome
<ASUS-tek> or complecated like vista
<viperserv2> hmm something is wrong
<ASUS-tek> where
<genii> ASUS-tek: Again you're asking subjective question
<holycow> closer to vista than gnome
<holycow> but hes right its subjective
<ASUS-tek> ok et ]
<ASUS-tek> okey *
<ASUS-tek> ok then i will aks objective guesting :P
<holycow> kde4 is closer to gnome than vista tho
<ASUS-tek> ok and
<holycow> with marked improvements over gnome
<ASUS-tek> tell me more
<ASUS-tek> jmprovements like
<holycow> you are going to haveto install it your self and try it
<ASUS-tek> is kde 4 version stable
<genii> ASUS-tek: Not yet
<ASUS-tek> ya i tryed kde 4.1
<ASUS-tek> ok
<ASUS-tek> ok is any one know is pclinuxos of kubuntu fast at boothing u[
<ASUS-tek> or*
<ASUS-tek> ok does any one know is pclinuxos or kubuntu fast at boothing up
<ASUS-tek> i only tryed pclinuxos in live mode
<Colonel_Panic> Linux Journal gave PCLinux good marks
<ASUS-tek> okey thx dude
<ASUS-tek> which linux u using
<ASUS-tek> ??
<viperserv2> how do i move stuff in ssh?
<viperserv2> like a dir to another dir
<ere4si> mv?
<ASUS-tek> viperserv2 u running server on kubuntu
<viperserv2> yeah
<ASUS-tek> nice
<ASUS-tek> well how is it like running ubuntu server
<ASUS-tek> is it a web server
<viperserv2> i got scp/ssh/freenx working
<ASUS-tek> ok nice congrates
<sorteal> Is there a way to switch 8.04 to Konqueror from Dolphin?
<viperserv2> well the server is at a data center
<ASUS-tek> ok nice to know that i and even nicer to know taht it runs on ubuntu
<ere4si> !konquerer
<ubottu> Factoid konquerer not found
<ere4si> !konqueror
<ubottu> Factoid konqueror not found
<prince_jammys> !dolphin | sorteal
<ubottu> sorteal: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ASUS-tek> is konqueror the fast browser
<sorteal> Thanks
<ere4si> that's what I was looking for ;)
<prince_jammys> ASUS-tek: konqueror is a file-browser, web-browser, and more ...
<ASUS-tek> ok
<ASUS-tek> nice but how fast is it iam using opera
<ASUS-tek> one more thing i am using 1 gb ram does 64 bit ubuntu make any difference
<ASUS-tek> does any one kows how to register for freenode
<Fujisan> Hello i have a problem with kopete in kubuntu i get this message: Kopete could not connect to any of the servers in the network associated with this account (freenode). Please try again later.
<Fujisan> can anyone help me fix it
<prince_jammys> !register | ASUS-tek
<ubottu> ASUS-tek: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ASUS-tek> « /nick <nickname>
<ASUS-tek> but there is no link for registration
<ASUS-tek> i am uisng opera chat
<dwidmann> ASUS-tek: you don't need a link, you do it by messaging nickserv
<ASUS-tek> ok can u tell me how to do that
<TeslaTony> "/msg nickserv register <password>"
<ASUS-tek> how to send that
<ubuntu> hi
<ASUS-tek> "/msg nickserv register <password>"    to the freende server
<TeslaTony> Replace <password> with whatever you want your password to be, and remove the "
<ASUS-tek> i dont know hwo to do taht as i am using opera
<ASUS-tek> which software u using
<dwidmann> ASUS-tek: you type that command (the one starting with /msg) where you are typing this.
<dwidmann> ASUS-tek: /msg is used to message other users, or in this case, the nickserv bot.
<ASUS-tek> ok
<ASUS-tek> ya it got me registered now how to enter the password
<ere4si>  /msg nickserve password
<dwidmann> ASUS-tek: if that got you registered, then the password is already set.
<dwidmann> ere4si: no e
<ere4si> ahh
<prince_jammys>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY yourpassword
<ASUS-tek> wow ok thx man it got me registered
<ASUS-tek>  ;)
<dwidmann> ASUS-tek: 64-bit will perform better particularly with things that involve a lot of number crunching, though there is a slightly increased memory overhead.
<ASUS-tek>  though there is a slightly increased memory overhead---> i didnt get that
<ASUS-tek> what is memory overhead
<genii> ASUS-tek: Uses more RAM
<ASUS-tek> ok
<ASUS-tek> will it make differenc for watching mves surfing on the web with lots of tabs open
<dwidmann> ASUS-tek: no
<ASUS-tek> and using messanger
<ASUS-tek> ok
<ASUS-tek> and for compressing files and trasfering data on lan
<dwidmann> It might speed up file compression, I'd have to double check that though
<ASUS-tek> ok humm.. thx is 64 bit more stable then 32 bit
<ASUS-tek> like in case of ubuntu 64 bit and ubuntu 32 bit
<ASUS-tek> will it make any difference using compiz effects
<ASUS-tek> on 64 bit system and os
<dwidmann> shouldn't make any difference stability wise
<ASUS-tek> ok
<ASUS-tek> which linux i nice to watching vdo fast boot up
<ASUS-tek> is *
<ASUS-tek> and very stable
<ASUS-tek> and consumes less ram
<ASUS-tek> or processing power
<holycow> you don't know much about computers do you?
<ASUS-tek> yup
<ASUS-tek> i dont know about compute with linux installed
<holycow> okay first forget worrying about ram
<holycow> ram is there to be used
<ASUS-tek> ok
<holycow> your system should be using as much as possible as long as its not leaking memory
<holycow> which is a separate issue
<holycow> it should be using ram INSTEAD of hard disk as much as possible
<ASUS-tek> what about watching vdos and boot up fast
<ASUS-tek> which linux is nice
<holycow> second, using processor, thats just not really anything to worry about
<ASUS-tek> besides ubuntu
<holycow> third they all boot up fast and ubuntu is the fastest
<ASUS-tek> okey
<ASUS-tek> humm..
<holycow> lastly, i have no idea what a vdo is?
<zeeon> i think he ment video :)
<ASUS-tek> ok have u tryed puppy linux    vdo --> videos
<nimrod> hey
<holycow> if you want to watch videos ubuntu is your best bet
<holycow> its the easiest to install codecs on
<holycow> and frankly at the end of the day
<holycow> all the linux flavours are the same
<ASUS-tek> ok humm..
<holycow> they all have the same kernel
<holycow> they all have the same libraries
<holycow> they all have the same software
<holycow> they just mix them up differently
<ASUS-tek> humm.. k..
<holycow> pick one that you like and learn it
<nimrod> anybody know if www.getautomatix.com is down?
<ASUS-tek> ok u  using kubuntu or ubuntu
<holycow> yes
<holycow> that project is dead
<holycow> please stop using automatix
<holycow> and use damned repos
<dwidmann> ASUS-tek: videos-wise, vlc is a solid performer across multiple platforms including linux
<nimrod> repos? whats that?
<ASUS-tek> and what do u feel about m player
<dwidmann> !automatix | nimrod
<ubottu> nimrod: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<holycow> repositories
<holycow> as in ubuntu repositories
<holycow> if you run ubuntu you gotta know what that is, right?
<dwidmann> !punctuation
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zeeon> Question im trying to run cumpiz but i get an error saying no glx is present? i might be mistaken but shouldn't that come along when i installed my nvidia drivers?
<holycow> !screwoff
<ubottu> Factoid screwoff not found
<holycow> oh wait
<zeeon> compiz*
<Fujisan> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/9307/ubottuve0.png <-- my pm slave this ubottu
<Fujisan> how useful :P
<holycow> zeeon: install the right nvidia drivers
<zeeon> i did
<holycow> zeeon: there are free nvidia drivers that dont include 3d acceleration
<nimrod> ubotu? is that a automatix alike program?
<ASUS-tek> i guess i installed automatrix to run real media on ubuntu
<dwidmann> zeeon: did you run "nvidia-xconfig" after installing the drivers?
<Fujisan> its the bot
<holycow> if you have nvidia-glx or whatever the new ones are you should have it yeah
<Fujisan> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Fujisan> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ASUS-tek> does any one plays counter strik and otehr games on ubuntu
<nimrod> ah
<Fujisan> where can i download voices for KTTSMgr?
<Fujisan> voice synths i mean
<nimrod> but, what program should i use instead of automatix?
<Fujisan> synaptic
<Tidus> nimrod: automatix development has ceased
<zeeon> i downloaded the nvidia drivers from nvidia's homepage ver. 169.12 with 3d acc. and no i did not as for some reason i have trouble with kdm crashing when i do i simply altered xorg.conf with Driver   "nvidia" and glxinfo | grep rendering returns Rendering yes
<dwidmann> nimrod: adept would be a good one to use
<Fujisan> automatix will break your system
<nimrod> ok
<Fujisan> its not supported here
<ASUS-tek> ok does any one over here use vine with ms office 2007 installed
<Fujisan> :)
<nimrod> thanks for the information guys
<Tidus> zeeon: you can just use the restricted drivers manager to install the nvidia drivers
<Fujisan> no probs
<Tidus> zeeon: or sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<zeeon> Tidus not that great as WoW will not run then :)
<Fujisan> i have some questions about the Text-to-Speech Manager
<Tidus> zeeon: um, not true
<Fujisan> can i use it to speak IM messages for me?
<dwidmann> zeeon: the easiest way to go about it is to use "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Tidus> zeeon: i run WoW on kubuntu 8.04 with the stock kxubuntu nvidia drivers
<Tidus> and getting better performance out of it than i did in winsucks
<zeeon> hmm...i will come back and smack you if the screws up my wow :P
<Tidus> zeeon: i take it you remembered to do this to your Config.WTF? (SET gxApi "opengl")
<Fujisan> Tidus WowSux
<Fujisan> D:
<zeeon> yes of course but prior to installing the nvidia driver i had around 5 fps
<Fujisan> a subscription based game
<Tidus> Fujisan: gtfo ... it's a video game that i prefer to play over others
<Fujisan> with a monthly fee is fail
<Tidus> zeeon: disable all desktop effects and your fps will go up to ~40
<Tidus> i have that problem too
<zeeon> who says you need to pay for it? google WoWscape ;)
<latitu_> Linux-Hawk i think when it anounces (next update in 30 mins  thing)  the speed is decrease after that..
<nimrod> whats the best torrent-program for kubuntu?
<zeeon> Tidus im gonna give it a try thanks
<latitu_> ktorrent
<nimrod> ok
<nimrod> thats what i heard from my msn-friend to
<Tidus> cool
<Tidus> zeeon: i hate playing private servers because woohoo, everything's changed from retail
<nimrod> can i change the skin on this irc-program?
<Tidus> if a private server was running same as retail i would go private
<zeeon> Tidus: I don't play private either how ever it is a way of playing the game for free :)
<Kite_DH> hey guys i need some help with my logitech headset, i know how to plug it in but i have no idea whats next. please help me
<Fujisan> where can i download voices synths of the KDE Text-to-Speech?
<dwidmann> nimrod: that's awfully vague of you .... which irc program?
<nimrod> konversation irc....i wish to get dark skin and light text only
<nimrod> Konversation irc client (thats the name of the program i use
<dwidmann> nimrod, I know it lets you change many of the colors in the settings dialog
<dwidmann> nimrod: background color included
<nimrod> ah
<nimrod> thats what i meen
<latitu> i use ktorrent. after sometime of downloading. all downloads get stailed and irc get disconnected. why?
<Kite_DH> latitu: because torrent takes all your bandwidth and doesnt let space for other programs, so they cant find the connection to their servers and die
<latitu> Kite_DH ok but why the torrent itself gets stailed
<latitu> every time
<Kite_DH> because there maybe are no seeds, i dunno
<ASUS-tek> ur bandwith might be capped or the torrents protocal might be blocked
<ASUS-tek> or ur ports might be blocked by ur isp provider
<latitu> Kite_DH everytime i restart the torrent . or stop resume each file. it works good in the start
<holycow> what ASUS-tek said
<latitu> ASUS-tek if its blocked. i shouldnt work at all
<holycow> not true
<latitu> holycow ok
<ASUS-tek> ok some of the isp providers only block only some torrents ports on all
<holycow> torrent blocking isn't a simple yes / no kind of thing unfortunately.  they first haveto sniff it out, identify it then they try to throttle it down first
<holycow> not just disable it
<nimrod> do i only need PyPE to create a program?
<Kite_DH> hey guys i need some help with my logitech headset, i know how to plug it in but i have no idea whats next. please help me
<holycow> also what ASUS-tek said is true as well
<latitu> hm
<latitu> how can i see graphical display of all internet / ethernet activites. each ip and each application and how to limit bandwidth of each ip and and each application iam using.?
<ASUS-tek> in INdia where i live the block port i dont know about peer resttting and tcp and other things
<ASUS-tek> u will have to check out with ur firends using the same isp
<latitu> hm
<ASUS-tek> that will bgive u an idea
<ASUS-tek> or else catch hold of isp provider
<latitu> ok
<latitu> how can i see graphical display of all internet / ethernet activites. each ip and each application and how to limit bandwidth of each ip and and each application iam using.?
<ASUS-tek> ok i know that what u are saying but i gues its all professional sollutins not for end users
<Kite_DH> could somebody help me? =(
<latitu_> sory disconencted
<Tidus> Kite_DH: what's your issue
<Kite_DH> i need some help with my logitech headset, i know how to plug it in but i have no idea whats next. please help me
<nimrod> i found that i can use a external harddrive(ntfs) if i rightclicked on the disk and clicked properties
<latitu_> any app that lets me make priority internet speed or a limit for some apps. or ips on internet. show graphical gui graphs of trafic for each app and ip.?
<Fujisan> lol
<Fujisan> this bot is freaking me out
<Fujisan> i made it speak :/
<nimrod> hehe
<Fujisan> now it is talking all kinds of werd stuff
<nimrod> nerd stuff xD
<Fujisan> its reading some text
<Fujisan> i need some help to configure this
<Fujisan> it wont stop
<Fujisan> and its totally invisible for me
<nimrod> i dont know much about network
<Fujisan> its the speak app
<Fujisan> :/
<nimrod> ah
<Fujisan> kttsmgr
<Fujisan> i kept clicking it
<Fujisan> :/
<nimrod> that i have not tried yet
<Fujisan> and now it wont stop
<Fujisan> talking
<pteague> what does k3b use to rip dvd isos?
<Kite_DH> ok, i have time..
<nimrod> brb ..must brush my teath
<Kite_DH> ASUS-tek: welcome back
<ASUS-tek> humm.. :D
<Fujisan> how do i configure kttsmgr?
<ASUS-tek> am getting read to give my final engineering exams
<ASUS-tek> now in few mins i  will be goan
<Fujisan> good luck ASUS-tek
<ASUS-tek> thx dude !
<viperserv2> how do i see my task?
<nimrod> what task?
<viperserv2> all
<viperserv2> like task manager in windows that show your proccesses
<nimrod> ah
<nimrod> that i dont know...i'm a nooby to linux
<nimrod> looks like the people who can help you has left or is idle
<TeslaTony> viperserv2: Which desktop environment are you using?
<monkeybritches> viperserv2: Try ksysguard
<tzd> viperserv2: ctrl Esc
<Kite_DH> viperserv2: its called performancemonitor
<Fujisan> how do i configure kttsmgr?
<monkeybritches> or that
<nimrod> yes, ctrl esc works fine :)
<Fujisan> i configured it and now it wont display the main window for configuration
<viperserv2> hmm how do i install build-essential
<Fujisan> someone help me please
<jussi01> viperserv2: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<monkeybritches> Sorry Fujisan, I haven't used it
<Kite_DH> i still need some help with my logitech headset...
<jussi01> Kite_DH: whats the problem?
<Kite_DH> well, i plugged it in and i dunno what to do next
<nimrod> i used a program called cheese to install my logitech webcam, i think
<Kite_DH> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/69 here, if that helps in any way
<Kite_DH> and i got this headset http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/playstation_3/devices/3228&cl=de,de
<jussi01> Kite_DH: so what the problem?
<alexbobp> ﻿After I already had Kubuntu installed, I installed gentoo to another partition.  Since Ubuntu can automagically setup grub's menu.lst for other OSs on install, is there a way to make it automagically add an entry for gentoo?
<Kite_DH> jussi01: it doenst work and i dunno how to get it to work
<jussi01> Kite_DH: USB?
<Kite_DH> USB.
<Kite_DH> forget it, it works
<jussi01> hehe, what did you do?
<nimrod> :)
<nimrod> how can i install the new aMSN?
<izzyb> How do I tell which version of kubuntu I'm running?
 * izzyb thinks it's hardy, but want to double check
<TeslaTony> Is there any way to turn the volume up through Alsa?
<nimrod> what's alsa?
<TeslaTony> Alsa is a sound handling program for linux
<nimrod> ah
<TeslaTony> RIght now I have my speakers cranked waaay up, and the sound is just about right
<nimrod> ok
<TeslaTony> Nevermind...it seems Kmix had the front speakers at 80%
<nimrod> i use only xmms and amarok
<TeslaTony> Yes, but how do they get the sound to your speakers?
<nimrod> that i dont know
<TeslaTony> xmms, exaile, amarok, etc., are players
<jussi01> !version | izzyb
<ubottu> izzyb: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<TeslaTony> Alsa is for getting the music from players and other noisemakers to your speakers
<jussi01> TeslaTony: alsamixer in terminal :)
<izzyb> jussi01, thanks :)
<izzyb> so, anyone have experience with xen under hardy?
 * izzyb having problems getting the bridge working
<jussi01> TeslaTony: have a look at the PCM volume, its usually the culprit
<izzyb> in dom0
 * jussi01 knows nothing about xen
<nimrod> only kubuntu 7.10 here
<izzyb> I had assumed that out of the box it would just work, but for some reason I can't ping to the gateway even
<TeslaTony> jussi01: Yeah, I found it. I thought I had kmix cranked to the max, but instead a hidden bit was keeping it at 80% or so
<jussi01> TeslaTony: :)
<izzyb> /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp contains (network-script 'network-bridge netdev=eth0')
<izzyb> which is what you need to activate the bridge if I understand correctly
<jussi01> izzyb: you may want to try in ##xen
 * izzyb nods
<nimrod> what program do i use to execute a rpm ?
<nimrod> to load a rpm*
<llutz> nimrod: use alien to convert it into a .deb
<TeslaTony> nimrod: If it doesn't just open on a double-click, try "sudo apt-get install alien"
<nimrod> ah
<TeslaTony> Then listen to llutz
<nimrod> many thanks :D
<nimrod> tesla and llutz
<TeslaTony> You might also try finding that program in the repositories, too
<llutz> nimrod: try to get a real-deb of that software before
<nimrod> yes, but it's flash-player
<jussi01> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jussi01> nimrod: ^^
<TeslaTony> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<TeslaTony> Although the rpm is easily a more recent version...
<jussi01> nimrod: really, installing rpm's can really screw with your system
<jussi01> !alien> nimrod
<rockets> I've got a stock Ubuntu install. What metapackage do I need to install to get the full KDE4 desktop with all the apps it normally comes with
<TeslaTony> Y'know, I feel like I'm insulting you when I say your name. "Just type sudo fortune, nimrod"
<TeslaTony> rockets: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<rockets> kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<rockets> ok thanks
<rockets> well im going to use synaptic :-P
<rockets> but thanks
<TeslaTony> Either works
<jussi01> rockets: also, kubuntu kde4 help in #kubuntu-kde4
<nimrod> no problem Tesla
<TeslaTony> I prefer synaptic for when I go hunting, command line for when I know the name
<rockets> im glad they finally made kopete not look awful :-P
<rockets> tanks jussi01
<rockets> thanks*
<nimrod> but i cant find deb-package on flashplayer
<nimrod> Jussi0
<rockets> i prefer to avoid the terminal when im not working on a server
<rockets> i want things to "Just Work TM"
<TeslaTony> nimrod: You can get flash from the repositories
<jussi01> nimrod: as TeslaTony said, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<TeslaTony> You don't need a deb or anything
<nimrod> ok, jussi0 and Tesla
<nimrod> i would try that :)
<jussi01> !tab | nimrod
<ubottu> nimrod: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TeslaTony> nimrod: If that doesn't work for you, or you want to make it harder for yourself, try downloading the source and installing that way ;)
<jussi01> TeslaTony: dont confuse him...
<nimrod> i dont know how to install source
<jussi01> nimrod: dont worry about it right now
<nimrod> ok, jussio1
<TeslaTony> nimrod: Installing from source is a kind of baptism by fire for linux users...it leave 9 out of 10 jibbering blasphemies against Linus Torvalds and all penguins
<TeslaTony> (at least the first time)
<nimrod> but i cant find the deb-package
<nimrod> ok, Tesla
<nimrod> hehe
<nimrod> i want to learn to install from source
<monkeybritches> It wasn't so bad. More like waterboarding.
<TeslaTony> It's worth doing, certainly, but it is a headache
<nimrod> ok :P
<nimrod> when i try to download flash-player - this is what i see: "http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"
<TeslaTony> Why not use the console?
<nimrod> ah
<TeslaTony> Ah
<nimrod> that i must try
<nimrod> hehe
<TeslaTony> hit alt+f2, type konsole, then hit enter
<alexbobp> ﻿After I already had Kubuntu installed, I installed gentoo to another partition.  Since Ubuntu can automagically setup grub's menu.lst for other OSs on install, is there a way to make it automagically add an entry for gentoo?
<nimrod> yes
<TeslaTony> Then type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, hit enter again, type your password, and follow the prompts
<TeslaTony> (which will probably be Continue? (Y/n)
<nimrod> ok
<nimrod> yeees
<nimrod> it works
<jussi01> :)
<TeslaTony> Any time you know the package name, just type "sudo apt-get install <name>" and it's yours
<jussi01> alexbobp: yes, sudo update-grub iirc
<nimrod> Flash Plugin installed.
<nimrod> ok, Tesla
<TeslaTony> If you want a bunch of stuff, type sudo apt-get install <item1> <item2> <item3>
<nimrod> thanks for the help :-)
<TeslaTony> No problem
<nimrod> <item1> etc excaxtly?
<TeslaTony> Now a question for you...any idea how to get the aftertaste of smoked gouda out of ones mouth>
<TeslaTony> ?
<nimrod> maybe eat some garlic
<TeslaTony> Ooh...I like you
<nimrod> :)
<nimrod> or turkey pepper
<jussi01> TeslaTony: hot chocolate.(but if you will continue this discussion, please head to #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<alexbobp> jussi01: Thanks.  It looks like that did update menu.lst, but it didn't find my gentoo.
<TeslaTony> On a more serious note...can you change the background of konsole to an image?
<jussi01> alexbobp: hrm, you could try the process if you lost grub after windows, that should get it for you
<jussi01> !grub | alexbobp
<ubottu> alexbobp: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jussi01> TeslaTony: Im pretty sure you can
<TeslaTony> I did it with whatever gnome uses, but can't find the Konsole option
<alexbobp> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<alexbobp> jussi01: apparently that how-to covers reinstalling grub and adding the windows bootloader option.  I think I'll check Gentoo's howtos for how to add the option properly.
<Tidus> alexbobp: it's completely different in debian-based systems than it is gentoo
<dondon> i have a raid array (SATA) that kubuntu runs off of, i just put in a second disk (IDE) but /dev/hda doesn't exist and when i fdisk -l it lists nothing. im lost
<alexbobp> Tidus: the things you need for boot options are completely different?
<Tidus> alexbobp: menu.lst is set up a bit weird, but the correct option is already there in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tidus> just commented out
<Tidus> dondon: an IDE disk will still show up in newer kubuntu as /dev/sdx...
<Tidus> in your case, probably /dev/sdb
<alexbobp> how would the correct option be there?  I installed gentoo after installing ubuntu.
<Tidus> ah
<Tidus> well what hard disk is windows on?
<llutz> alexbobp: you installed gentoos grub into partition? use chainload
<alexbobp> I didn't let gentoo install grub.
<alexbobp> It looks now like that was a mistake.
<Tidus> now i'm confused
<llutz> it's easier
<dondon> Tidus: thanks, it was sdc (raid array took up sda/sdb)
<alexbobp> Here's my menu.lst entry: http://pastebin.ca/1007879
<alexbobp> When I boot, I get an error about the filesystem being broken.
<llutz> alexbobp: UUID=e3a52da1-469a-4e7e-b2ab-0426d2666ede  = /dev/sdb5?
<alexbobp> yes.
<llutz> what filesystem?
<alexbobp> ext3
<alexbobp> actually, though, I might want to recheck that uuid.  How can I do that?
<llutz> sudo blkid
<Arelis> Why does Ubuntu support more hardware than Kubuntu?
<alexbobp> btw, I just ran fsck to make sure, and it said it was squeaky clean
<alexbobp> Arelis: I don't think that's the case.  What hardware are you talking about?
<alexbobp> Ubuntu and kubuntu use the same drivers, afaik
<alexbobp>  /dev/sdb5: UUID="e3a52da1-469a-4e7e-b2ab-0426d2666ede" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<alexbobp> Silly IRC thinking that's a slash command...
<Arelis> alexbobp: a digital camera
<alexbobp> Arelis: is it really unsupported by kubuntu?  I do know that sometimes Gnome gives desktop icons for certain hardware and KDE does not.
<alexbobp> You might still be able to access it if you run some camera-related software.
<Arelis> alexbobp: It's a Sony Cybershot, and via USB it doesn't do much on Kubuntu.
<alexbobp> Arelis: what program did you use to access it on Ubuntu?
<Arelis> alexbobp: i haven't done it there yet, but searched Google and found people having problems with it on Kubuntu but not in Ubuntu
<alexbobp> This might help, from a forum: Right click on the desktop, and select "Configure Desktop" -> "Behaviour" -> "Device Icons"
<rishi_> hi
<nimrod> good bye
<alexbobp> Arelis: let me know if that works
<Arelis> alexbobp: okay, hold on, let me get the camersa
<Arelis> camera*
<alexbobp> good luck!
<Arelis> thanks :)P
<Arelis> alexbobp: i'll do it sometime else. Right now i want to do other things. And the camera is not mine
<ccc4> im a newbie can any help me plz i downloadead wow on to my pc took a day  then i played it and it keept freezing was soo slow
<alexbobp> ccc4: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<ccc4> can any help help me to make it faster or whats causing it to slow down
<ccc4> not sure
<ccc4> but its kubunto
<alexbobp> anybody here know how to check your graphics card?
<rishi_> alexbobp:yes
<alexbobp> odd, ccc4 pm'd me and then quit.
<ccc4> bck
<alexbobp> ah.
<ccc4> odd. ? im newbiee soz
<rishi_> alexbobp:u can check your graphics card
<alexbobp> ccc4: If you have an nvidia graphics card, you'll want to install proprietary drivers.
<ccc4> i got
<ccc4> nvidaa i fiink
<ccc4> cleanead ma pc y.daii
<ccc4> was dustyy woooow
<alexbobp> ccc4: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<llutz> clean keyboard too :)
<rishi_> alexbobp:under your sytem settings
<alexbobp> ccc4: "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<alexbobp> rishi_: thanks
<alexbobp> ccc4: You might try looking up your graphics card like rishi_ said if you're not sure what kind it is
<ccc4> fanks allex
<rishi_> alexbobp:ur welcome
<alexbobp> you might also try checking your typing before sending.  You can add something like 20 IQ points just by using the correct letters in words.
<ccc4> how
<ccc4> doo i look it up
<ccc4> alex? sudo nvidia-xconfig with that
<ccc4> when i run the konsole?
<ccc4> Ok thank you for your info better
<alexbobp> run those in a command line
<alexbobp> like konsole, xterm, or whatever
<GortiZ> hi to all.. someone could help me with kdevelop and qt linguist?
<ccc4> alex i did it now what nuffing seemd 2 happen
<GortiZ> is there a way to make them work together
<alexbobp> ccc4: so the first command, ﻿"sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx", should give a lot of output.  Did it not?
<ccc4> yes it did
<alexbobp> okay.  The second command should give one line of output.  Did it?
<rishi_> GortiZ:pls explain
<ccc4> it gave me loads then it said setting up nvidi-glx
<alexbobp> did it give an error message?
<ccc4> no
<ccc4> dont think so
<alexbobp> good.  Now, you will need to log out, and hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart your x-server.
<alexbobp> If it worked, you will see an nvidia logo.
<ccc4> http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted nvidia-glx 1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4
<alexbobp> Then, log back in, and it your games should run a lot better.
<ccc4> whas dat
<Arelis> alexbobp: What applications do i need for Linux to create 2D animations?
<GortiZ> I'm working to a multilanguage application and I need to use qt linguist to translate it, I don't want to run lupdate and other commands form shell and so i was searching a way to do everything into kdevelop as for qt designer
<Arelis> alexbobp: I run Flash in wine but it doesn't support my tablet
<alexbobp> Arelis: sorry, I wouldn't know.  I'm not an artist.
<GortiZ> rishi_: could you help me?
<Arelis> alexbobp: okay
<RurouniJones> Arelis, hang on. Your tabler works in Linux right?
<rishi_> GortiZ:i try my best pls explioan me
<GortiZ> rishi_: I'm working to a multilanguage application and I need to use qt linguist to translate it, I don't want to run lupdate and other commands form shell and so i was searching a way to do everything into kdevelop as for qt designer
<alexbobp> ccc4: I don't even know what you're asking.  You'll have to try harder than "whas dat"
<ccc4>  alex ok well the konsole ran 4 sure then it said proccesing now takin place
<alexbobp> GortiZ: If kdevelop doesn't support that (and I don't know if it does), then running the other tools externally is the only option.  You might be able to save time by writing a bash script to do it, though.
<alexbobp> ccc4: Okay, now you need to restart your xserver so it uses the new one.
<alexbobp> The easiest way is to just restart your computer, I guess.
<rishi_> GortiZ:do you have any readme or manual of that programme???
<alexbobp> You could also log out and then hit ctrl-alt-backspace.
<GortiZ> alexbobp: ok, I was only trying first to search a way to do it internally
<alexbobp> GortiZ: then sorry, I don't know.  I have no experience with kdevelop.
<GortiZ> rishi_: qt linguist is not a part ok kdevelop so in the manual there isn't anything about kdevelop
<GortiZ> alexbobp: no problem
<ccc4> k than you alex i will try that
<alexbobp> GortiZ: some development tools I've used, though, do let you set up tasks to run whenever you build or whatever.  If it has a feature like that, you could use it to call the needed commands.
<alexbobp> I doubt it will have a feature specifically for qt linguist.
<GortiZ> well.. for qt designer it has, so i hope that it is so also for qt linguist
<GortiZ> gh! sorry my english is not so good
<GortiZ> :)
<rishi__> GortiZ:but one thing u should do
<rishi__> GortiZ:u just open the programme
<rishi1> GortiZ:an d check the help of it or check options
<GortiZ> i'm already searching into the program and into internet..
<rishi1> GortiZ:but i am really soory that i have no idea about it
<alexbobp> If ccc4 doesn't come back soon, I'm gonna start to worry that I broke his computer...
<GortiZ> rishi1: ok do not worry.. I'll continue my researches and if i'll find nothing i'll do it manually :)
<rishi1> GortiZ:if u find anything so pls tell me also
<rishi1> GortiZ:thank u
<GortiZ> rishi1: ok i will
<GortiZ> rishi1: found! It was easyer than you can immagine.. -.-'! there was a TRANSLATION voice under the qmake assistant and so right click->add translation :)
<rishi1> GoritZ:great
<rishi1> GoritZ:thanks
<GortiZ> bye
<konrad> dont upgrade ubuntu from Gnome
<mike-kubuntu> hey, how do i start the awn?
<mike-kubuntu> i installed it, but i cant find out how to actually run it
<ronnie> I looked in k-infocenter but don't know what to look for?, how can I see if my agp slot is 4x or can it be only 2x? cause it's an old pentium4 desktop = )
<osh_> I want to upgrade to Hardy since my experience from it is that it's much better than gutsy.
<osh_> However, the vmware-server is a "must have" on this computer so how can I find out if the vmware-server is included in Hardy?
<osh_> I've looked at http://packages.ubuntu.com but I don't see anything there.
<ronnie> why not just boot from the live cd & check it out without changeing anything = )
<osh_> ronnie: I've done that. It's not in the default distro. Previously you had to enable some "partner repo" to get it to work, but I see nothing like that in Hardy...
<ronnie> oh k just a thought oh well , I had to load the packages , at first nothing was there = )
<osh_> ronnie: Ok. Thanks for helping anyway. If you figure it out, feel free to let me know. =)
<ronnie> hey anyone know how I can find out my agp slot, 4x is just my guess, it's a pentium4 netvista desktop, my geforce 5200 4x card works great, but the heatsink on it gets sooo hot ya can't even touch it!!  is this normal for video cards or am I going to fry it in like a week or 2?
<bentob0x> how do you install a 9600GT on Kubuntu 8.04
<bentob0x> ?
<osh_> bentob0x: that's a gfx-card?
<bentob0x> yep
<osh_> !gfx
<ubottu> Factoid gfx not found
<bentob0x> wasn't recognised out of the box from kubuntu
<bentob0x> 8.04
<bentob0x> I used the restricted drivers before and it worked like a charm
<bentob0x> now it doesn't even offers me the choice to 'check' the nvidia restricted drivers, they just don't appear in jockey
<osh_> bentob0x: Odd. You should probably file a bug-report then.
<bentob0x> ah ok
<bentob0x> where can I do such a thing?
<osh_> launchpad.net
<bentob0x> hehe, k
<bentob0x> will do so
<osh_> if it worked before it should work now. regressions should not be allowed. ;-)
<bentob0x> yea, regressions are a bitch
<bentob0x> what's best to install on an AMD machine, kubuntu standard or the 64 bits version?
<jussi01> !bug | bentob0x
<ubottu> bentob0x: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<agridesa> set
<ere4si> and match
<red5> hello all
<red5> how do i enable the partner repository in adept
<red5> 8.04 hh
<red5> !info opera
<ubottu> opera: The Opera Web Browser. In component partner, is optional. Version 9.27-20080331.6hardy1 (hardy), package size 5544 kB, installed size 12836 kB (Only available for i386)
<red5> !info win32
<ubottu> Package win32 does not exist in hardy
<red5> !info codecs
<ubottu> Package codecs does not exist in hardy
<RurouniJones> !win32codecs
<jussi01> red5: it should be available under adept - manage repositories - third party repositores iirc..
<ubottu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jarle> Could anybody help me with a default sources.list for Kubuntu 8.04 64bit?
<fabian_> hey
<fabian_> anybody there?
<jussi01> lots of us...
<fabian_> very good
<fabian_> when i open my "media" folder, i cannot see any icons
<fabian_> it says "folder is loading 0%" (or something simmilar, i'm using the german version)
<fabian_> via bash i can access the folder
<latitu> hi, i have dsl on one lan card and another lan card connected to an other pc. how can i make the other pc share the internet ?
<fabian_> any ideasß
<fabian_> ?
<fabian_> seems that everybody here is idle
<emilsedgh> !patience | fabian_
<ubottu> fabian_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<emilsedgh> !night | fabian_
<ubottu> fabian_: It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<rockets> fabian_: are you fabian from brainlink by any chance
<fabian_> your kiddin??? it's 12.30am :-D
<rockets> never mind
<fabian_> brainlink?
<fabian_> (i mean 12.30pm)
<latitu_> hi, i have dsl on one lan card and another lan card connected to an other pc. how can i make the other pc share the internet ?
<Coggz> what is the question, 10:24am here
<latitu_> i was disconected. sory........
<fabian_> someone just sent me a little text about "night" and that atm many are asleep
<nonewmsgs> a brit?
<nonewmsgs> i just rolled out of bed here
<nonewmsgs> 6am
<fabian_> ah
<fabian_> k
<nonewmsgs> he wants to do the internet conection sharing
<latitu_> what is 'enable dhcp for local network' in firestarter means?
<nonewmsgs> dhcp is the way most highspeed interenets give you an ip
<nonewmsgs> ack
<latitu_> oh the auto ip assigning thing?
<nonewmsgs> it means the router gives you the ip
<nonewmsgs> yeah
<latitu_> so if i want to share my internet with another computers i should enable both options ? enable internet connection sharing and enable dhcp for local network?
<latitu_> or ony one>?
<latitu_> only*
<nonewmsgs> try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<latitu_> thx
<latitu_> i need to check enable internet connection sharing ..
<latitu_> <latitu_> but dhcp is an option..
<latitu_> <latitu_> right?
<latitu_> <latitu_> and if i dont check dhcp. how should i assign ip to the computer. or how will it work?
<nonewmsgs> the first computer gets dhcp the 2nd one doesnt
<nonewmsgs> pc #2 gets a static ip
<nonewmsgs> latitu_ i wish you good luck but i have to start getting ready for work.  the good news is people who are much more knowledgable than me should be here soon
<Tidus> darn and right as i was fixing to answer the question lol
<ErkiDerLoony> Hi!
<Tidus> hi
<ErkiDerLoony> ﻿My xine does not find any plugin to handle mp3 files.
<ErkiDerLoony> ﻿Although I have libmad0 and libxine1-ffmpeg and libxine1-plugins installed.
<osh_> What's a good project management (or portfolio management) program for Linux? Best one I've found is KPlato but it's sorely lacking in features...
<ErkiDerLoony> ﻿There also exists a /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.20/xineplug_decode_mad.
<ErkiDerLoony> ﻿It seems xine only cannot associate mp3 with this libmad.
<ErkiDerLoony> I'm using the recent 8.04 release.
<Tidus> so am i, and xine is playing .mp3 just fine
<ErkiDerLoony> The most funny thing is that mp3 support worked well until I rebooted this morning.
<ErkiDerLoony> Here only mplayer does.
<ErkiDerLoony> But xine (and amarok as it relys on xine) does not!
<Tidus> i'm on kubuntu 8.04/KDE4
<ErkiDerLoony> Mplayer uses libmad as far as i can tell from the console output.
<ErkiDerLoony> Im using KDE3
<latitu> how to give it a static ip?
<ErkiDerLoony> but also Kubuntu 8.04.
<Tidus> latitu: sudo apt-get remove networkmanager, then man interfaces
<latitu> hm
<Tidus> ErkiDerLoony: so i take it you have libxine1-plugins installed...
<ErkiDerLoony> Yes.
<Tidus> that's just an empty package by the way
<ErkiDerLoony> I also already purged and reinstalled the whole amarok/xine thing.
<ErkiDerLoony> Ok.
<Tidus> did you get my pm?
<ErkiDerLoony> It installed libxine1-ffmpeg and libxine1-misc-plugins.
<ErkiDerLoony> Yes.
<latitu_> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9729/41823606xq6.png   please see this ?
<KR-data> how do I make the tilt wheel function in my mouse work with imwheel
<Tidus> latitu_: eth2 must carry a static ip of 192.168.0.1, netmask 255.255.255.0, no gateway
<keisangi> hi there
<keisangi> i was wondering if there was kde4.1 alpha package for kubuntu .. or svn package ?
<Tidus> no 4.1alpha packages exist
<keisangi> Tidus, no packages ?
<Tidus> none
<keisangi> ic ..
<TeslaTony> Does anyone know how to set the amount of time KTorrent allows idle peers before kicking them?
<francesco_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<francesco_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zeeon> hey
<kristian__> hi zeeon
<zeeon> so i got kde4 up and running got my gfx and so on but for some reason i can't get transparent window in konsole i have no idea i can change the settings and every thing works except for transparency no error message..any ideas?
<ere4si> zeeon: try in #kubuntu-kde4 they'll know
<fabian_muc> how can i change the XF86AudioRaiseVolume-command?
<zeeon> ere4si: ok
<SomeOneNamedBob> does kubuntu run on 64bit intel cpus?
<kristian__> i have my kubuntu running on 64 amd
<stdin> SomeOneNamedBob: it does
<kristian__> but i whish i had installes 32 bit version
<SomeOneNamedBob> should i download the amd64 to for my intel cpu?
<kristian__> think about you really need 64 bit.
<stdin> SomeOneNamedBob: the amd64 version is for all 64bit CPUs
<SomeOneNamedBob> i need support for more than 4 gb
<kristian__> i thing for 32 you got more programms und stuff running
<SomeOneNamedBob> of ram
<kristian__> ah ok
<kristian__> i thing there is just 1 64bit kubuntu so must be for amd ans intel
<leroy2> I have tried 64, but now use 32 and it seems to work ok for me
<SomeOneNamedBob> does the 32bit version use all 4gb's of ram?
<stdin> it will, yes
<kristian__> ? dont know
<SomeOneNamedBob> xp only shows 3gb, and that sucks
<stdin> well XP sucks in general
<kristian__> yes  i heard about that
<SomeOneNamedBob> hehe
<kristian__> thats the reason they sell here in germany just till. 3 gb ram pc
<kristian__> here 98 % of pc i see in shops have windows there diffrent in america ?
<leroy2> ms still has the market
<stdin> I know that have some supermarkets selling cheep linux PCs, and then the's Dell of course
<kristian__> ah ok
<leroy2> linux has been a long time coming, but ubuntu is getting there
<leroy2> i still have to do my taxes on xp
<kristian__> hope for linux it not get broken
<kristian__> yes same i her here in germany
<kristian__> hear
<leroy2> that is a problem, for the common user
<kristian__> maybe ubuntu has the balls to get big
<leroy2> if xp breaks, slap in the recovery disk and renew the system
<leroy2> i hope so
<leroy2> i am looking foreward to the day that i don't need xp
<kristian__> mee too
<Dr_willis> I dont need xp now.. :)
<ere4si> never needed xp here...
<kristian__> i heard apple is ig in america too
<leroy2> the apple is a sweet maching
<leroy2> machine
<Dr_willis> You dont want to get me started on my apple rants...
<kristian__> ok
<Dr_willis> :)
<kristian__> what is apple rants
<kristian__> ?
<ubunturos> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<SomeOneNamedBob> has anyone tested amd64 version on a core 2 duo system?
<Dr_willis> kristian__,  100% markup on hardware for one.. and thats is where i will stop.. since its Off topic.
<curtis> hello
<Dr_willis> Howdy
<SomeOneNamedBob> nevermind, i saw the answer.
<curtis> i have a wireless card that kbuntu is not compatable with
<curtis> do you think that later versions will support it?
<SomeOneNamedBob> thanks for the help and see ya in linux land soon
<Dr_willis> what versions are you refering to?
<Dr_willis> 8.4 just came out a few weeks ago
<curtis> trl8187b
<curtis> like 8.10 and further on
<Dr_willis> try 8.10 and see i guess. a lot depends on the specific chipset of the card.
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<curtis> okay thanks for the help.
<rbrunhuber> does auto identify in konversation work?
<jussio1> yes
<Dr_willis> fabian__,  yes we are all asleep.
<fabian__> :-D
<fabian__> someone sent me that !night-thing
<latitu_> i have a dsl working. i want to share my internet connection to another pc by an other lan card etho2. how do i configure etho2 to give the other pc a static ip? http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9729/41823606xq6.png   please see this ?
<fabian__> Dr_willis: do you know, how i can solve that problem?
<Dr_willis> I dont use dolphin fabian__  so Not really.
<fabian__> i do not want to always go to terminal and mount my drives manually
<fabian__> it's not a dolphin-issue
<fabian__> it's the same with konqueror
<Dr_willis> All this 'idiot proofing' and 'auto-this-and-that' stuff just adds more issues and problems and things to break.
<Dr_willis> clarify the problem again to the channel, and perhaps check the forums. would be the best thing.
<fabian__> and in my oppinion that "media:/"-thing is only a symptom
<fabian__> how does the automount work?
<fabian__> maybe i can find the problem by myself
<latitu_> help
<jussi01> !ics | latitu_
<ubottu> latitu_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<latitu_> jussi01 thanks
<jussi01> :)
<francesco_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kalib> hi people
<kalib> does anyone here has a macbook?
<kalib> i was just thinking on it... i wanna buy one... but i wanna know how is going this friendship (macbook & linux)
<latitu_> i have a dsl working. i want to share my internet connection to another pc by an other lan card etho2. how do i configure etho2 to give the other pc a static ip? http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9729/41823606xq6.png   please see this ?
<Dr_willis> if you want a linux laptop - you might want to check into the Dell laptops that come with Linux
<francesco_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dr_willis> latitu_,  a dhcp server gives out the ips' or you just configure the 2nd machine with a static ip. and dont use a dhcp server
<latitu_> Dr_willis ya i want it to be static. but how do i configure eth2. the one conencted to the other pc?
<Dr_willis> kde has the various gui network config tools somewhere in the menus.
<Dr_willis> I would check out the ip-masquerading howto. and that  !ics url given earlier. I havent done ICS in ages
<Dr_willis> looks like the !ics guides says....            sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1       :)
<Dr_willis> so for eth2 it would be sudo ifconfig eth2   whatever.ip.you.want
<ere4si> Dr_willis: he's in xubuntu now - he's not really listening at all
<Dr_willis> Oh well.. im off to eat cake!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> 'the cake is a lie!'
<ere4si> hehe
<christopa> Hello all, can someone help me with a newly installed kubuntu 7.10?
<christopa> please?
<BonesolTeraDyne> !ask | christopa
<ubottu> christopa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ere4si> christopa: you just ask about the prob here
<christopa> thanks, well since its new, im gona need all the updates etc. what sudo code should i write in konsole?
<BonesolTeraDyne> christopa: do you have a little box with a triangle-shaped sign in your taskbar, near your clock?
<BonesolTeraDyne> and by box, I mean a packaging box, not a square.
<christopa> oh yes i do bonesolteradyne
<BonesolTeraDyne> click it. that's the GUIn updater
<BonesolTeraDyne> GUI*
<ere4si> christopa: sudo apt-get update   then  sudo apt-get upgrade  to install the latest for 7.10
<christopa> i did that, should i click fetch list of updates?
<BonesolTeraDyne> yes
<christopa> ok
<KR-data> how do I make imwheel understand my mouse buttons?
<Dr_willis> KR-data,  i found a program/server called 'bntx' (i think) that makes it a lot easier to use extra mouse buttons then imwheel.
<Dr_willis> btnx bntx, somthing like that..
<Dr_willis> bbl.
<v6lur> in an if-then statement, what's the equivalent of "-eq" if i want to match it against text, not number?
<dreisinger> For some reason kontact moves certain inbox messages with imap and gmail to my all mail folder, when I move them back to the inbox they get automatically moved back to all mail again, any suggesstions?
<christopa> when i run sudo apt-get update it tells me E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<christopa> what should i do
<christopa> i tried running that commend, but it said that i need superer priviledges
<adrian_> ciao
<KR-data> christopa, "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<stdin> christopa: prefix with sudo
<v6lur> nevermind, found it already...
<christopa> Whats the sudo code to download Flash player, Java, Wine Hq, And firefox? please :)
<latitu_> iam sharing internet connection to 2 or 3 computers. how can is assigne ips of my choice. so that no other ip can be used by the other computer(s) and how can i limit each pcs banddwidth? or make a combined bandiwdth limit for 2 computers?
<christopa> and if its possible, how to download World of warcraft from konsole.. anyone? :P
<christopa> Whats the sudo code to download Flash player, Java, Wine Hq, And firefox? please :)
<fabian__> download? or install?
<christopa> install
<christopa> by the way, if i download something, like adobe reader, how do i install it? if i get the file to my desktop?
<BonesolTeraDyne> christopa: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras wine firefox' (without the single quotes, of course)
<fabian__> omg
<BonesolTeraDyne> christopa: as for your other question, I never use Adobe reader. KDE comes with a perfectly useable PDF reader, kpdf, so I don't worry about it.
<fabian__> christopa: there is adept_manager
<christopa> what about Flash
<christopa> if i want to go to youtube for example, i need flash
<BonesolTeraDyne> fabian__: or the 'Add\Remove Programs' link
<Leiska> is it possible to emulate cd/dvd with wine?
<BonesolTeraDyne> christopa: kubuntu-restricted-extras installs flash, java, and the restricted codecs
<fabian__> just go to your "start-menu" (the K-symbol in the lower-left-corner), then "system" then adept package manager
<fabian__> BonesolTeraDyne: well i do not like that thing
<fabian__> BonesolTeraDyne: i tried to uninstall something and it wanted to uninstall essential parts of my x11
<fabian__> BonesolTeraDyne: i must say it wanted to uninstall x11 itself :-D
<BonesolTeraDyne> fabian__: did you file a bug report on that? That's a serious issue.
<Kiruwa2> That usually only happens if you asked to install a different version of X11 or something (usually indirectly)
<fabian__> BonesolTeraDyne: well, it has to do with the dependencies
<felicia> hello
<christopa> look guys, i installed restricted drivers... but java dont work
<christopa> hello felicia
<fabian__> BonesolTeraDyne: it seems that X needs i.e. python
<BonesolTeraDyne> christopa: You know, now that you mention it, someoen was complaining about that on livejournal. Sorry, I can't help you in that area. I don't use Java in my browser.
<christopa> oh ok, can u just tell me where is my Conquerors Plug In Folder?
<christopa> how do i access it :P
<Kiruwa2> christopa: Settings->Configure Konqueror...
<Kiruwa2> You're probably looking for the Java tab
<Kiruwa2> (there is a plugins tab, way at the bottom)
<ASUS-tek> yoo
<christopa> Whats the code to play Encrypted/restricted Dvds?
<stdin> you need libdvdcss2
<stdin> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<achille> hi i'm looking for the "depot" for have: "make sure that Qt 4.3+ development packages are already installed"
<stdin> achille: those are in libqt4-dev
<achille> stdin: txh
<stdin> *BT-Note* temp ban
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> i've a question :)
<jonathan__> how can i apply themes to kde?
<jonathan__> i downloaded a zip-file, but i didn't find a place where i could select it
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<stdin> !changethemes =~ /ubotu/ubottu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<nainef> ubottu has almost every canned response for every problem heh
<nainef> it could prolly install the os on its own heh
<stdin> !install-my-os
<ubottu> Factoid install-my-os not found
<stdin> nope ;)
<nainef> heh
<nainef> darn
<nainef> its just a matter of time though
<sacha_> !install | nainef
<ubottu> nainef: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nainef> omg
<nainef> that one is pretty close
<sacha_> automate?
<stdin> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<nainef> whoa
<nainef> !kitchen-sink
<ubottu> Factoid kitchen-sink not found
<sacha_> !toaster
<ubottu> Factoid toaster not found
 * nainef falls outta his chair
<jpatrick> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<nainef> sorry :(
<foormea> hi. i think i've found a bug in kubuntu hardy kde 3.5.9... my system language is english, i need french support and chinese support. english and french work like a charm without chinese activated. when i activate chinese: i cannot type accentuated french characters that require a modifier (ex: cannot type ê, it will type ^e), and chinese will only work in KDE apps. if i "im-switch -z <mylocale> -s scim" instead of "-s scim-bridge", then everything wor
<foormea> ks fine, but katapult won't work anymore......
<foormea> oops sorry for the huge message
<foormea> if anyone had had a similar problem before, please tell me ; i've been looking for info on that and couldn't find anything. i might as well report a bug
<jhutchins_> foormea: Why would you be typing French characters in Chinese?
<foormea> jhutchins: :) no what i meant is that i need the support for the 3 layouts
<foormea> okay let me try to re-explain properly, sorry :)
<foormea> i need 3 keyboard layouts : french, english, chinese
<foormea> if i don't install chinese, then     french and english    work like a charm. can type what i want in the 2 different layouts, the layouts work fine
<foormea> if i install chinese support/scim, then, when i want to type french (i mean french, and not type chinese using azerty instead of qwerty...), then i cannot type those 'special' french characters that need a modifier
<foormea> if i ""im-switch -z <mylocale> -s scim" (default seems to be " -s scim-bridge" under hardy?), then it works fine again, BUT katapult won't 'receive' anything i type into it
<foormea> i hope i'm clearer now :)
<foormea> (other problem is: with the default settings, i can only type chinese in kde apps. with the im-switch trick, i can type chinese everywhere)
<christopa1> hey guys, i got a old pc, a fujitsu siemens skaleo L, and when i Play Flash objects, Its Very laggy, should i get a new Grafic card ? or is there a Solution to this?
<foormea> so basically, i need to change from the default settings (what i have currently, but katapult broken) ; or find a way to repair the default settings
<Red_Tear> hmm... can i turn a window? change its angle?
<foormea> jhutchins, any idea?
<christopa1> hey guys, i got a old pc, a fujitsu siemens skaleo L, and when i Play Flash objects, Its Very laggy, should i get a new Grafic card ? or is there a Solution to this?
<v6lur> Red_Tear, on mandriva's metisse, yes. on anything else, no idea.
<christopa1> hey guys, i got a old pc, a fujitsu siemens skaleo L, and when i Play Flash objects, Its Very laggy, should i get a new Grafic card ? or is there a Solution to this?
<apostol> драсти
<apostol> всем
<apostol> ))
<apostol> Hello all
<apostol> ))
<tekteen> hi
<christopa1> hey guys, i got a old pc, a fujitsu siemens skaleo L, and when i Play Flash objects, Its Very laggy, should i get a new Grafic card ? or is there a Solution to this?
<tekteen> christopa1:  that is probably not a graphics card issue
<christopa1> what issue is it then?
<tekteen> christopa1:  what web browser? are you using hardy?
<christopa1> kubuntu 7.10
<tekteen> ok and web browser?
<christopa1> firefox and konqueror
<tekteen> both are laggy?
<christopa1> yeh
<tekteen> christopa1: are you using up most of your ram? what are the specs of the computer?
<christopa1> well its not my pc after all, its a friends of mine, im tryina make it for him... so i dont know but its a really really old pc
<christopa1> its got some next I895 intergrated grafic memory i think its something with 64mb :P
<christopa1> and the rams pretty low i guess
<tekteen> christopa1: flash is a memory hog. It may just be you specs
<tekteen> WOW
<mkultras> hey i'm trying to install intel 915 graphics module i downloaded from dri.freedesktop.org and it says cannot be compiled without the latest kernel modules
<tekteen> are you trying to run kubuntu?
<christopa1> so.. u think i should get a new ram and grafic card for it ?
<mkultras> anyone know what packages i need to get so i can compile
<christopa1> yea
<tekteen> christopa1: kubuntu will not run well on 64 megs of ram
<christopa1> lolz, so should i upgrade?
<tekteen> christopa1: you must be using swap alot
<christopa1> what swap do u mean
<tekteen> christopa1: yeah... mostly the ram needs upgrading
<christopa1> oh oki
<tekteen> christopa1: swap is virtual ram on the hard drive
<christopa1> oho ki
<christopa1> oki'
<tekteen> christopa1: nm
<tekteen> christopa1: I just re read something you said earlier
<christopa1> yes?
<tekteen> christopa1: I meant ram on the computer
<tekteen> not the graphics card
<christopa1> so i should upgrade my ram
<tekteen> christopa1: 64mb of computer ram would be terrible
<christopa1> i know this is!
<tekteen> christopa1: how much ram do you have?
<stdin> mkultras: you know it's pre-installed?
<christopa1> it is some low ram im not sure how mutch it is
<christopa1> but its basically... as low as possible
<tekteen> christopa1: ok... the issue is not the graphics card. It should run without any 3d acceleration
<christopa1> oh
<tekteen> christopa1: I ran flash fine when using the VESA driver
<christopa1> :D
<tekteen> christopa1: The issue is that flash is a resource hog.
<christopa1> well the thingy is, im trying to install WoW on this linux... but i doubt he'll be able to play it
<tekteen> christopa1: you need a better computer
<christopa1> cant i run WoW on this if i upgrade my grafic card and ram?
<tekteen> christopa1: it has to run in wine. Not to mention that WoW is a full 3D game
<christopa1> i know
<tekteen> christopa1: I think WoW will work as long as you have an ok cpu 780MB of ram and that graphics card
<tekteen> christopa1: WoW just needs too much :-)
<christopa1> lolz
<christopa1> ill just try getting a new computer then
<christopa1> thanks alot
<tekteen> np
<noam_> hey... i'm having trouble with microphone configuration and such. audacity won't record anything ("Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.") and sound recorder doesn't work either ("Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.")
<massimo> hola
<tekteen> hola
<massimo_> b
<massimo_> qualcuno per favore mi spiega come funziona
<tekteen> !es | massimo_
<ubottu> massimo_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<noam_> should i try to install esound?
<advanced> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<noam_> coupld you please help? sound recorder says "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." but the microphone does work under wine
<ShawnRisk> I got Kubuntu 8.04 installed but can't get the Parallels Tools to work, this is on a Mac.  There is this error: Found xorg version . Installation for xorg.. not found.  Any ideas?
<rmeson> hi
<ShawnRisk> hi
<mistiipu> i have kubuntu os and some windows clients. i have a dsl on my pc and i have shared the internet to another pc by static ip giving. ill soon buy another lan card or a dlink switch if i have to link more computers.
<mistiipu> i want a powerfull application (on my linux os only) that can limit bandwidth for the other pcs. (combinely e.g pc1 +pc2= 20k/s or independatly. ) give priorities. and do the same for my computer and my applications like ktorrent , etc. i also want to avoide clients geting the cable and using multiple computers directly from my switch . (static ip limiting and control) . how can i do it?
<DexterF> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DexterF> kdm always comes up with the wrong resolution in 7.10 and sometimes it stays in it when KDE starts.
<DexterF> known bug? what to do? how can I edit the kdm res?
<BonesolTeraDyne> What's the easiest way to remove OpenOffice without breaking everything? If I "sudo aptitude remove openoffice.org-core", it wants to remove several langage packs.
<kaminix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10251/ Anyone who can help? Hal/policykit problem
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<BluesKaj> ahh topicops arrive
<mistiipu> i have kubuntu os and some windows clients. i have a dsl on my pc and i have shared the internet to another pc by static ip giving. ill soon buy another lan card or a dlink switch if i have to link more computers.
<mistiipu> i want a powerfull application (on my linux os only) that can limit bandwidth for the other pcs. (combinely e.g pc1 +pc2= 20k/s or independatly. ) give priorities. and do the same for my computer and my applications like ktorrent , etc. i also want to avoide clients geting the cable and using multiple computers directly from my switch . (static ip limiting and control) . how can i do it?
<kaminix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10251/ Anyone who can help? Hal/policykit problem
<BluesKaj> mistiipu, take an IT course ?
<mistiipu> hm
<zeeon> im looking for a performance monitor for kde 4.0 something like MBM to give an idea... any suggestions? something with a little "eye candy" would be nice
<Pennycook> mistiipu: Something like this http://blog.kovyrin.net/2006/04/06/5min-guide-to-linux-shaping-htb/ ?
<mistiipu> ok
<mistiipu> which app can limit bandwidths for client ips as a whole, for my current applications on my box by name, like ktorrent, kopete. and set priorities. for any?
<BluesKaj> mistiipu, IP tables is prolly worth looking into
<T3> hey guys. despite i hate java, i'm dealing with it these days, and, when i hit the upgrade from 7.10 (and kde3) to 8.04 (kde4), eclipse start crashing everytime it needs to use /usr/bin/java command. Anybody have an idea about what i have to do intending to have java working properly here?
<mistiipu> BluesKaj its difficult?
<mistiipu> BluesKaj its difficult? thats why easy 3r p apps exist
<viperserv2> t3 r u on a t3?
<BluesKaj> mistiipu, dunno , I've never tried IPTables, but I do know it works well
<T3> i tried with kubuntu eclipse package and, without success, goes to eclipse from eclipse website. no success again. i'm pretty much convinced is java issue
<T3> viperserv2: not actually hehe
<mistiipu> k
<jhutchins_wk> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<T3> viperserv2: ibm lenovo tp60
<Kiruwa2> "government officer"?
<Kiruwa2> "government officier*"?
<BluesKaj> jhutchins , what about "cuz" etc
<andyt> 1337
<jhutchins_wk> BluesKaj: Ask ubottu.  cuz for because would be pretty sloppy.
<BluesKaj> I use it all the time
<BluesKaj> !cuz
<ubottu> Factoid cuz not found
<BluesKaj> !b/c
<ubottu> Factoid b/c not found
<jhutchins_wk> Well, it is a conversational contraction, more properly spelled 'cause, but the point is that AOL-speak is discouraged.
<mistiipu> BluesKaj and how can i do the combined band limit. ip1+ip2=20k/s  ?
<jhutchins_wk> Grr.  Windows wants to re-boot? Fine.  Back to a real OS.
<BluesKaj> dunno mistiipu , i suggest reading the man page , in the terminal type ,'  man iptables '
<advanced> I need flash player for Mozzilla :(
<advanced> but i download sound dont works
<mkultras> u have to put the .so file in the plugins directory for mozilla
<mkultras> and reload mozilla
<mkultras> for flash player advanced
<Pennycook> Does anybody know where I can find a .so file for Java 64 bit for Firefox? I can't use Java apps
<Tokeiito> i'm editing one of Karamba widgets, it just dont work with Kubuntu cause writen fro Mandriva. How i can get network status, like upload, download speed in console?
<zetheroo> why do the kipiplugins not work with the new Gwenview?
<louist> hey i'm on ubuntu hardy, how do you install kde4 via terminal?
<BonesolTeraDyne> louist: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop" (sans the quotes)
<louist> bonesolteradyne:  that will only install the desktop right?  I don't really want a lot of the apps
<BonesolTeraDyne> louist: Oh, then sorry. It will install the apps
<BonesolTeraDyne> I'm not sure what the core package is
<louist> haha no worries
<louist> is it kde4-core?
<louist> does anybody know how to install the kde4 desktop without apps?  just the core?
<BonesolTeraDyne> It's "kde4base" in Gutsy
<louist> i'll give that a shot
<BonesolTeraDyne> !info kde4base
<ubottu> Package kde4base does not exist in hardy
<BonesolTeraDyne> !info kde4-core
<ubottu> kde4-core: the K Desktop Environment version 4 core modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<louist> yeah it's kde4-core
<BonesolTeraDyne> That's probably it
<louist> i thought i already tried it.... i guess not
<louist> haha alright thanks anyway guys!
<Fizzer> iltaa
<Fizzer> hello
<BonesolTeraDyne> hi
<Fizzer> i think i instal kubuntu and i have some questions to ask
<BonesolTeraDyne> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fizzer> ok
<Fizzer> first, how will ati radeon work whit kubuntu?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Fizzer: Usually depends on the model. However...
<BonesolTeraDyne> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fizzer> thnx
<pascalfr> @now
<Aw0L> what is it I need to do so that kde prompts for tasks that require root privileges actually ask for the root password instead of the user password?
<advanced> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<BonesolTeraDyne> Aw0L: Maybe the sudo bot command has somethign.
<BonesolTeraDyne> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<zetheroo> anyone?
<zetheroo> ﻿why do the kipiplugins not work with the new Gwenview?
<advanced> i have problem with wine
<advanced> http://obrazok.eu/files/6ztogge20cae8o5mj8nr.png
<Mr_Pan> advanced, drink water :D :P
<BonesolTeraDyne> advanced: what, exactly, is the problem?
<Pennycook> Looks to me like your Wine is opening World of Warcraft. I wouldn't recommend running it.
<advanced> colour up :D
<advanced> green
<BonesolTeraDyne> Okay... *has never played WoW, and never wants to after seeing that screenshot*
<advanced> :D
<Aw0L> BonesolTeraDyne, there is a file that needs to be edited, but I don't recall which - I dont' think it's /etc/sudoers though
<BonesolTeraDyne> Aw0L: probably. I usually just run base installs, so I don't really mess with it.
<Aw0L> aaah
<BonesolTeraDyne> ah, looks like a netsplit
<jussi01> oh yay
<emonkey> jep
<emonkey> \o/
<aasdfas> anyone here uses paltalk or recommend using paltalk? what about skype? are they trying to screw up my speaking skills?
<aasdfas> anyone here uses paltalk or recommend using paltalk? what about skype? are they trying to screw up my speaking skills?
<jussi01> !repeast | aasdfas
<ubottu> Factoid repeast not found
<jussi01> !repeat | aasdfas
<ubottu> aasdfas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<jussi01> aasdfas: usually its polite to only ask in 1 channel at a time also.
<advanced> how to close quickly program ?
<jussi01> advanced: most programs use alt+f4
<hanedera> I have a /etc/kde3 dir with default configs. however, it does not seem like the settings there are taken into account'!
<hanedera> Possibly the reason for that is, env KDEDIRS missing
<hanedera> What is the correct place to set this env var for all users?
<ASUS-tek> so may ppl comming and going answer his question naa for u all are comming for
<Quetzlcoatl> need a little bit help. i want to share a folder from my linux box. i want to be able to read that folder from a win box how do i do that ?
<juliojj14> hello, I have a big problem with my DVD in a Vostro 1400, I am not able to activate DMA in it with Ubuntu. The hardware controller is ICHM8
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> I#ve a question!
<jonathan__> i'm searching for a program that loggs ALL activities on my pc... that means the open and close of windows or the letters that were enteres on my keyboard...
<jonathan__> does anyone of you know such a program?
<juliojj14> ok, an easier question.. I try to play a list of short movies with mplayer and repeat them all the time with loop 0, how can I do so the player don't do a big stop between movies?
<Daisuke_Laptop> no, but i'm sure the PRC has one.
<jonathan__> prc?
<_Angelus_> man
<_Angelus_> why doesn't linux show webpages good like other operating systems?
<_Angelus_> i never figured this in a year using it :?
<rgreening> thats browser dependant not linux specific
<BonesolTeraDyne> _Angelus_: How so? It's usually based on the rendering engine and fonts, not the OS
<_Angelus_> well...
<_Angelus_> i use firefox on 3 OS
<_Angelus_> they are, Mac OS X , Windows XP , Windows Vista , Linux...
<_Angelus_> i meant 4 :p
<rgreening> have you got the full suite of fonts (specifically the MSS Core Fonts)
<_Angelus_> only on linux webpages show different... on the other OSes it shows good
<rgreening> if not, that's prob 100% your prob
<BonesolTeraDyne> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB
<_Angelus_> rgreening: try playing dragonfable or adventure quest on linux for example
<_Angelus_> :p
<rgreening> are they flash? then thats adobes fault
<_Angelus_> yeah but again...
<_Angelus_> on Mac it shows good, on Winxp and vista too
<rgreening> Adobe releases a second rate player for linux
<_Angelus_> but on linux no :S
<_Angelus_> hmm...
<_Angelus_> and i think you are write...
<_Angelus_> cause only webpages that contains flash show different from other oses..
<mael_> bonjour, j'ai un probleme de password quand je suis dans une console. Quelqu'un peu m'aider svp?
<rgreening> Since Adobe Flash is proprietary, not much we can do. If they release a better version for Linux it would be great. As it stands, it's GTK locked and has issues. And not 100% a clone of the won version (AFAIK)
<_Angelus_> GTK locked?
<_Angelus_> what does that mean?
<rgreening> They use GTK specific stuff in the code that doesn't play nice with KDE (at least in my experience), I get random crashes with the plugin in Konqueror for no apparant reason. I believe it has to do with something in GTK and the Adobe embed feature
<potty> does ext3 journal metadata by defualt or hournal everything?
<living_joke> hey everybody!
<BonesolTeraDyne> !fr | mael_
<ubottu> mael_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<living_joke> may i ask you something guys?
<BonesolTeraDyne> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<living_joke> okok :D
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> anyone tried the new beta of Gnash ?
<_Angelus_> on kubuntu
<_myrtille_> hi, i've got a problem with the tex-plugin for kopete. Should i ask for help here, or is there a specific channel?
<living_joke> alright, I'm on a Windows PC but I was actually thinking about migrating to Kubuntu. The problem is that i got a wireless network at home and i fear that my wifi controller card isn't supported by Kubuntu
<BunnyRevolution> living_joke: kde
<living_joke> kde?
<BunnyRevolution> living_joke: sorry wrong nick
<living_joke> alright ;)
<BonesolTeraDyne> _Angelus_: Gnash is okay, but I don't consider it ready for constant use. Adobe's Flash player still blows it out of the water.
<_Angelus_> yeah i tried the alpha BonesolTeraDyne but im reading now that they released the beta version
<_Angelus_> still has some missing features, but can play youtube and such
<BonesolTeraDyne> _myrtille_: you might want to ask in #kopete
<_myrtille_> thx :)
<BonesolTeraDyne> _Angelus_: I might give it a shot, then. I haven't played with it since downloading the last alpha.
<_Angelus_> yeah me too
<_Angelus_> i'll give a try tonight
<_Angelus_> maybe it shows nicer webpages on linux
<_Angelus_> xD
<_Angelus_> laterz for now, gonna go play playstation 2
<BonesolTeraDyne> later
<living_joke> Can anybody help me?
<living_joke> :P
<BonesolTeraDyne> living_joke: what kind of wifi card is it?
<living_joke> It's called "Netgear rangemax wireless-g 108 pci adapter wpn311"
<living_joke> pretty long name, uh? :D
<BonesolTeraDyne> yeah, and I don't see it on the WifiDocs wiki page.
<living_joke> shit
<BonesolTeraDyne> Might be able to use ndiswrapper
<living_joke> what does it mean?
<BonesolTeraDyne> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BonesolTeraDyne> that's not what I thought it would do...
<BonesolTeraDyne> ndiswrapper uses the windows driver
<living_joke> and does it work?
<matthew_> I cannot install vmware on kubuntu, because I do not know which kernel header files package to install.
<BonesolTeraDyne> the stuff in that link might help, and it might not. Sadly, I couldn't help you beyond that.
<matthew_> Anyone know?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Wireless support in linux-in-general is sketchy right now
<usamahashimi> How can I install xmms?
<BonesolTeraDyne> usamahashimi: "sudo apt-get install xmms" in a konsole window
<ubuntu> hi all! how can i set up my wifi in kubuntu? i've an asus 52rl notebook...can anybody help me?
<usamahashimi> BonesolTeraDyne: It installed xmms2, a command line
<ubuntu> there is an "atheros" card in it
<BonesolTeraDyne> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<BonesolTeraDyne> O_O;
<Mr_Pan> ubottu, xmms project is dead in hardy
<BonesolTeraDyne> That's just cruel. Who decided to take XMMS out of hardy?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Mr_Pan: that's a bot
<Mr_Pan> lol :)
<Mr_Pan> right
<BonesolTeraDyne> Still, that can break several things, and I like XMMS
<ubuntu> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hellotello> can anyone tell me that how can i install xmms in kubuntu 8.04?
<ubuntu> how can i set up wifi on my asus laptop?
<eagles05> hellotello: sudo apt-get install xmms
<eagles05> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<BonesolTeraDyne> eagles05: XMMS doesn't exist in the hardy reops
<eagles05> BonesolTeraDyne: oh
<eagles05> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<BonesolTeraDyne> told you
<ubuntu> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kaminix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/224541  Oh come on, it's happened me three times already... I can't be the only one!
<eagles05> BonesolTeraDyne:  could he compil from source
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224541 in kdebase "[Hardy] kbuildsycoca and kdecore seem to have crashed X for no apparent reason?" [Undecided,New]
<BonesolTeraDyne> eagles05: It might not work. It all depends on weither or not he has the right versions of the needed libs
<BonesolTeraDyne> XMMS is very old
<eagles05> gptcha
<eagles05> gotcha
<hellotello> eagles05: xmms is not in repos
<p_quarles> the xmms forks are available though: audacious and bmpx
<BonesolTeraDyne> isn't there another one?
<hellotello> is there anyway to install xmms (even it is not in repos)?
<GothicD3vil> hi, can somebody help me with the installation of realplayer?
<Freku> why dont use vlc to play rm files
<GothicD3vil> because i use realplayer to hear music like from amazon, hottopic and that stuff before i buy a cd
<matthew_> What package must I install for linux headers, so I can install software that needs to compile driver modules?
<matthew_> there are many such packages listed and I don't have a clue which one I need..
<matthew_> The description is the same for all of them
<jussi01> matthew_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<matthew_> I will try that.. thank you!
<jussi01> matthew_: :)
<matthew_> jussi01: it tried to install the same one I installed already--the generic.  Those headers don't work.. cannot compile drivers using them.
<jussi01> matthew_: are you sure thats what you are missing?
<jussi01> or is the driver you are trying to compile not looking in the right place?
<matthew_> jussi01: I am rerunning the vmware installer now, to see the exact error messages...
<jussi01> ok
<stdin> vmware looks in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build which should be a symlink to the headers in /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jussi01> matthew_: ^
<stdin> and you'll probably have to google "vmware any-any patch" to actually get the damn modules to build anyway (not like vmware haven't had enough time to fix it them selfs already) </grumble>
<matthew_> jussi01: oops.. the model built and loaded perfectly, according to the installer... the actually error is: /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/userif.c:636: error: ‘const struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘h’
<razor49_> Bonjour, j'ai un problème et je voudrais quelques informations.
<stdin> matthew_: yep see my grumble ^
<jussi01> matthew_: I suggest you take stdin's advice
<stdin> !fr | razor49_
<ubottu> razor49_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<matthew_> stdin: ok.. thanks..
<matthew_> stdin and jussi01: ok, but I noticed exactly such a symlink already exists there.
<jussi01> matthew_: go grab the the any-any patch, should fix your problem
<mith_> can anybody help me about madwifi?
<ScorpKing> mith_: what card do you have and what exactly do you need help with?
<mith_> ScorpKing: atheros card, and i can't use my wifi at home
<ScorpKing> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ScorpKing> take a look at that and see if it helps ^
<mith_> ScorpKing: i've seen those but doesn't help for me...but one moment a found a good tutor about this
<ScorpKing> hmm.. i don't have my laptop close by to check but what does lshw | less show about the card?
<ScorpKing> i want to edit the livecd and add some programs. i can't remember the factiod and !remaster is not it. can someone give me a link?
<stdin> !remaster
<ubottu> Factoid remaster not found
<stdin> nope
<ek> Anyone here using an EVGA graphics card with an AMD64 version of Kubuntu?
<kaminix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/224541  Oh come on, it's happened me three times already... I can't be the only one!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224541 in kdebase "[Hardy] kbuildsycoca and kdecore seem to have crashed X for no apparent reason?" [Undecided,New]
<DexterF> guys I'm installing 8.04 on a Celeron/512meg laptop and it takes FOREVER around 95%+ removing a bazillion OOo packages - that normal?
<stdin> ScorpKing: try http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ek> DexterF: For the most part, yes. I've had some systems take over an hour to install on.
<ScorpKing> stdin: ah nice! thanks :)
<DexterF> ek: seriusly..? I mean, I installed 7.04 in less than half an hour on an old athlon xp, and what totally weirds me out is that it keeps telling me about how it removes packag.... finished this moment :D
<ek> DexterF: Yup. Seriously. In fact, it took over an hour installing on a P4-2.4GHz with 2 gigs of RAM with 7.10.
<ScorpKing> kaminix: did you try changing the filename? what does vlc do?
<ek> But, 8.04 on the same machine seemed to whiz by.
<DexterF> ek: well, this is 8.04 on that laptop. I don't quite get why it *installs* all the OOo stuff and *then* removes it again
<ScorpKing> kaminix: launch it from konsole and maybe something will show up
<kaminix> ScorpKing: 1) The first filename has no strange characters at all, the one in crash one. 2) The bug only appears a little now and then, and I do not know when. =/ Would've installed the debug packages and stuff if I did
<elias> what is the best/appropriate place for env vars for all users?
<elias> does kubuntu set the KDEDIRS var?
<ScorpKing> kaminix: weird.. still looking at the attachments
<stdin> elias: that's set in the startkde script iirc
<elias> my /etc/kde3 dir is not looked at by my kde apps.
<stdin> elias: what kde apps are you expecting to look there?
<elias> kmail
<wad> My friend runs debian unstable. He did "apt-get install simutrans", and got a cool game. I tried to get it, but the package doesn't exist. Am I just out of luck until someone make a kubuntu package for it?
<kaminix> Thanks ScorpKing, would be nice if this bug could be fixed. =/ It's quite annoying. :p
<ScorpKing> kaminix: hehe.. i'm no pro but if i notice something i'll let you know ;)
<stdin> elias: no, they look in /usr/share/config.kcfg/ or ~/.kde/share/config/
<elias> I do not have kubuntu-desktop installed but some kde apps (kontact, kmail).
<stdin> /etc/kde3/ is for some kde globals and KDM
<kaminix> ScorpKing: Nice, do you agree with my guess regarding the libs being the cause of problem?
<elias> stdin: This used to work. I had a default kmailrc in /etc/kde3
<elias> but now the KDEDIRS env var does not seem to be set
<stdin> elias: if you want to set a var for all uses /etc/environment is the best place
<Boingo> Hello everyone.  It seems that since I upgraded to 8.04 (KDE3.x version) that when I launch k3b that the dvdrom drive no longer functions until I reboot.
<elias> could you have a look if it is set for you on your systems?
<Boingo> I cannot eject with the button, or with "eject" from terminal.
<ScorpKing> kaminix: could be. so far it looks like the file is invalid but the player/libs does not report or fix it. still looking though
<Boingo> I have been googling for an hour at this point and am a bit stumped.
<kaminix> ScorpKing: The movie file? It played fine when I restarted got back into KDE though.
<elias> stdin: I'll try that!
<Boingo> The drive works with the button when KDE boots, and can read discs in dolphin, but once I lauchk3b it stops working.
<ScorpKing> kaminix: yeah. weird
<kaminix> ScorpKing: Yes, that's what puzzles me most. :s Otherwise I'd guess it was just the xine library
<ScorpKing> kaminix: i wonder what this is from - kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header has invalid size (-1)
<kaminix> ScorpKing: Thing is, I think there are loads of small errors in those logs which are pretty much harmless. :p
<ScorpKing> ah
<jmg_> salut
<iode> Can someone tell me what the command is in terminal to get the latest version of bitchx?
<iode> get something, blah blah
<ScorpKing> kaminix: i don't see much else that could cause it. did you try it in vlc? it usually reports errors better from what i've seen
<kaminix> ScorpKing: I don't use VLC much, but as I've said, the bug only comes a little now and then. So far no VLC problems.
<ScorpKing> kaminix: i see. sorry but i'm out of ideas
<iode> Can someone tell me what the command is in terminal to get the latest version of bitchx?
<kaminix> ScorpKing:  :(
<iode> anyone?
<fizzer> hello
<fizzer> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ScorpKing> iode: sudo aptitude install bitchx or download and compile the latest source
<fizzer> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<iode> I see
<fizzer> hmm
<iode> Also, another question
<fizzer> i dont found that system preferences anywhere
<iode> I installed eggdrop from synaptic, and when I open terminal and type "eggdrop" to run it
<iode> I get
<ScorpKing> fizzer: press <alt>+<f2> and run kcontrol
<Gioacchino> ragazzi ma e' vero che divilinux ha abbandonato definitivamente kde ???
<iode> Eggdrop v1.6.18+SSL (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2006 Eggheads
<iode> [14:59] --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.18+SSL (Mon May  5 2008)
<iode> [14:59] Tcl error in file '.':
<iode> [14:59]
<iode> [14:59] * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<fizzer> thnx
<ScorpKing> !paste | iode
<Gioacchino> per passare a xcfe ?
<ubottu> iode: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gioacchino> sorry
<fizzer> ScorpKing: then i write sudo system or?
<ScorpKing> Gioacchino: language?
<ScorpKing> fizzer: no, just kcontrol
<fizzer> ok
<Gioacchino> sorry... I joined on #kubuntu-it and I not understand that it send me here..
<fizzer> ScorpKing: thnx alot
<hanedera> was known as elias before. tried to set KDEDIRS and it is there, but still the configs are not read.
<fizzer> btw why you guys dont got channel in quakenet?
<ScorpKing> fizzer: you're welcome :)
<ScorpKing> fizzer: i kinda like this one here but you'll have to ask the ops ;)
<fizzer> ok
<fizzer> ScorpKing: what is best plase to find themes
<ScorpKing> fizzer: www.kde-look.org
<fizzer> ty
<ScorpKing> yw
<ScorpKing> fizzer: there is also www.kde-apps.org btw
<fizzer> why there is no theme file in themes what i try download :/
<DexterF> what's it with "GDebi"? is that usable? I just treid to show a friend how to use a non-repos package and GDebi sits at 0% and stalls
<mefisto__> is the non-repos package intended for ubuntu? where did you get it?
<fizzer> ScorpKing:  do i need to download that kdm theme manager ?
<fizzer> or
<ScorpKing> fizzer: it makes things easier
<fizzer> ok
<fizzer> i download it now
<DexterF> mefisto__: Opera9.27 for ubuntu 8.04, known to work
<froud> Anyone have a solution to reading dvd-rw mini discs finalized from a sony camcorder?
<DexterF> froud: hmm... cinelerra..? kino...?
<fizzer> ScorpKing: do you us quakenet ?
<jimmy51vinsky> i'm wanting to compile/build stuff under kubuntu 8.04.  what pacakges do i need to install?  i've already got build-essential, gawk, ncurses-dev, bison, texinfo
<ScorpKing> fizzer: no
<fizzer> ok
<ScorpKing> jimmy51vinsky: it depends on what you need to compile
<fizzer> well soon i go wach ice hockey so, i think tomorrow i come back here and ask some questions again :P
<froud> DexterF: Hmmm, need to be able to mount it before you can use any app
<jimmy51vinsky> trying to compile binutils 2.17
<froud> DexterF: problem is I cannot mount it
<fizzer> that kdm theme manager downloading wont work its jsut gives me error
<dotancohen> Can the old kcontrol still be found in KDE 4.x, or just the Mac OS X lookalike?
<mefisto__> DexterF: I installed opera from repos. I have "deb http://archive.canonical.com hardy partner" in my sources.list
<PhilRod> dotancohen: I think it's still there. What does Alt+F2 -> kcontrol give you?
<dotancohen> !PhilRod: It gives me the mac lookalike
<ubottu> dotancohen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dotancohen> @ubuttu: no worries
<jimmy51vinsky> ScorpKing:  trying to compile binutils 2.17
<papat> hi, I can't see icons in my desktop in one user. If I tell kubuntu to put an app icon onto the Desktop, it works, but the former stuff I had does not show. Any ideas?
<papat> (kubuntu Hardy)
<ScorpKing> jimmy51vinsky: do you get errors about missing libs?
<papat> (kde4)
<ScorpKing> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jimmy51vinsky> ScorpKing:  here is my output:  http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/5466
<jimmy51vinsky> ScorpKing:  it looks good to me until line 261.  Then i get warned to get texinfo (which i have already installed)
<crweb> I've just installed kubuntu 8.04 and updated. Now everytime I open up dolphin i get: The desktop entry file (... amarok_addaspodcast.desktop  has an invalid menu entry as addAsPodcast
<crweb> this happens 20-30 times each time I want to select or right click a file.
<crweb> or even if i just click the white background
<mefisto__> DexterF: if you want to so your friend how GDebi works, you can search for another ubuntu .deb at http://www.getdeb.net
<mefisto__> *show
<ScorpKing> jimmy51vinsky: if you didn't modified a `.texi' or `.texinfo' file it should be ok.
<jimmy51vinsky> ScorpKing:  you mean the compile worked?  The errors at the bottom scare me
<ScorpKing> jimmy51vinsky: i'm not 100% sure but i get that when i compile stuff and it still works
<mefisto__> crweb: rename or remove /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<mefisto__> crweb: that is, rename it to amarok_addaspodcast.desktop.backup or something, in case you find you need it
<crweb> mefisto__: ok thanks
<ScorpKing> stdin: btw, this is the link i was looking for - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization - can you add a factiod (!remaster) for that please?
<stdin> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<stdin> !remastering is <alias> remaster
<ubottu> stdin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> err
<crweb> I also have this problem that if my system is under any load at all, no matter how small firefox stops responding until all work is done.
<stdin> !no remastering is <alias> remaster
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<stdin> silly bot
<_dewd> firefox under hardy sux anyway white pages are green :-S
<crweb> its a core 2 duo E6700 with 6 gigs of PC1066.. shouldn't ever hesitate.
<_dewd> does anyone have that white = green problem with firefox under hardy
<stdin> nope
<_dewd> had the same problem with iceweasel under gutsy
<stdin> is about:blank green too?
<hanedera> what I am still batteling with is to get KDE read /etc/kde3 for default configs. having a env var KDEDIRS="/etc/kde3" does not seem to do the trick.
<_dewd> yes
<crweb> I don't have white = green issue.  Only issue i see is firefox not redrawing its window if I'm doing any disc i/o
<stdin> how about any white graphics?
<_dewd> anyway when I type that it doesn't stay in the url thingy
<stdin> it won't about:blank is the default empty page
<djdarkman> a friend of mine had gutsy then he upgraded it to hardy and because of the new kernel he can`t use his PC because it`s for some strange reason won`t work, he filed a bug with a kernel log, and they responded that it`s not a bug
<_dewd> also some pages are green when they should be white
<djdarkman> this kind of doesn`t make sense to me
<crweb> djdarkman: system is to slow to use?
<_dewd> I guess when white is not specified as background it defaults to green
<djdarkman> crweb: system doesn`t boot
<_dewd> google's white is just white
<djdarkman> minimal console and nothing more (not bash that would be luxury)
<_dewd> I had the same problem with iceweasel under gutsy
<crweb> I thought my problem with firefox was: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/188226   but i've fixed this and it still won't respond
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Low,In progress]
<djdarkman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/226965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226965 in linux-meta "Crash during boot (Hard disk problem maybe)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ScorpKing> stdin: thanks. can you take a look at this and add it there maybe? ;) http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<_dewd> thought it was the use flags or something
<djdarkman> don`t understand this, why is it not a bug?
<_dewd> also fldigi's waterfall is not working after the upgrade to hardy
<_dewd> really no clue how to fix it
<_dewd> not easy to find on google as well firefox +green +white + problem or something doesn't lead to an solution
<_dewd> perfectly reproduceable on two systems with different procs etc
<djdarkman> I mean If it`s clearly visible that your system doesn`t even boot with a kernel and works with the previous version, why it`s considered not a bug but a support question?
<_dewd> weird and _very_ irritating
<stdin> !remaster > ScorpKing
<crweb> djdarkman: there could be many things that are also incorrect
<ScorpKing> stdin: thanks again :)
<stdin> np :)
<DexterF> where do I enabled mouse gestures for konq?
<DexterF> -d
<crweb> djdarkman: example, one kernel has working nvidia driver buit, the other does not makes it look like it didn't boot but it did, etc
<crweb> djdarkman: i think it is reasonable to move the topic to support to discuss and locate the real issue, so the real bug can be found
<djdarkman> crweb: but it boots into a minimal shell(busybux i think)
<crweb> djdarkman: exactly.  doesn't sound like a kernel issue
<djdarkman> but what`s got to be the problem if even bash can`t start?
<crweb> djdarkman: have to locate the actual bug before the bug can be fixed and as the bug report says this should be done through support.
<crweb> djdarkman: there are to many problems to list that "could" be the actual problem
<ere4si> djdarkman: is it the 386 kernel you're using that won't work? - di you have a generic kernel to boot with?
<ere4si> *do
<djdarkman> ere4si: generic kernel
<ere4si> k
<_dewd> so noone has an green about:blank in ff ?
<crweb> djdarkman: i'm just trying to offer you an answer as to why they say its not a bug currently.  I don't have answer to actual issue.
<_dewd> crappy hardy :-(
<djdarkman> I understand
<crweb> _dewd: indeed.
<crweb> _dewd: i wish kubuntu didn't have to live on top of the flailing of the ubuntu team.
<crweb> not sure where else they would live though ;)
<ASUS-tek> lol
<_dewd> is it possible to downgrade ?
<ASUS-tek> ??
<_dewd> 2 programs I really need just don't work
<ASUS-tek> which ones
<crweb> well, for sure firefox
<_dewd> that and I don't have an fucking capital I when I type I
<stdin> !language | _dewd
<ubottu> _dewd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ASUS-tek> ok clean install ubuntu
<ASUS-tek> cnweb u ther or u just vanished
<crweb> ? i'm here
<jussi01> !u | ASUS-tek
<ubottu> ASUS-tek: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ASUS-tek> try formatign and try installing it clean
<crweb> ASUS-tek: this has only been installed for 15 minutes
<crweb> same for this time, the time before that, and before that too ;)
<crweb> firefox is responsive and works great in 7.10, and in 8.04 any i/o load brings firefox to its knees.
<ASUS-tek> ok try using opean
<crweb> and i mean *any*
<ASUS-tek> opera *
<crweb> which isn't part of ubuntu ;)
<ASUS-tek> use opera naa
<mefisto__> I don't have any of these problems with firefox in hardy
<ASUS-tek> lol install it its nice me to now on opera
<ASUS-tek> there might be soem hard ware config
<ASUS-tek> it happends
<attila_> Can't change my intel 845 GCard from i810 driver. Any help would be appreciated (n00b here)
<ASUS-tek> crweb
<crweb> yes?
<ASUS-tek> install and use opera its a nice software i have been using opera since 4 yrs
<ASUS-tek> and it rocks
<crweb> sorry, I'm an open source user.
<ASUS-tek> lol i thought about that
<crweb> and that doesn't solve my complaint about ubuntu ;)
<ASUS-tek> ok then use konqurer then or kmelen
<mefisto__> that ubottu nitpicking about U not being a pronoun, it has a spelling error.
<ASUS-tek> kmeleon
<ASUS-tek> or just wait for am update
<ASUS-tek> an *
<ASUS-tek> crweb u developer
<crweb> whoops, worng command ;)
<ASUS-tek> hahah
<ASUS-tek> y u r compelling ur self to open source only
<crweb> ASUS-tek: yes, i'm an embedded qt developer
<ASUS-tek> what is qt now
<ASUS-tek> me motor vehical engineer age22
<ASUS-tek> heheh
<FFForever> how do i install keypassx
<FFForever> ?
<crweb> ASUS-tek:  qt is the toolkit kde/kubuntu is based on
<ASUS-tek> ok sounds kool
<ASUS-tek> i dont know much but hope u get ur problem solved
<stdin> ASUS-tek: y, r and u are not words, please use words
<ASUS-tek> u personally dont know ur other friends using the same thing
<ASUS-tek> nope i wont
<stdin> this is not AOL, sorry
<ASUS-tek> stdin
<ASUS-tek> but what differece it make
<ASUS-tek> u can understand right
<mefisto__> ASUS-tek: it's hard to read
<crweb> you are much harder to read
<ASUS-tek> hehehh
<stdin> it will make us take you seriously and no, it 's not easy to understand
<ASUS-tek> but i dont wnat be be serious this one of the lots of thing i do
<mefisto__> ASUS-tek: I'll still take you seriously, but I won't like you
<mefisto__> :P
<ASUS-tek> :D
<stdin> 15 7h15 3a5y 2 r3ad?
<ASUS-tek> american ppl are sure strange
<ASUS-tek> :P
<stdin> use real words if you want to interact with real people
<ASUS-tek> slience at last
<ASUS-tek> humm.. i am a lazy
<ASUS-tek> and very lathargic
<ASUS-tek> u all developer by the way
<ASUS-tek> is there any one desides taht
<ASUS-tek> that *
<stdin> syntax error near: "all"
<ASUS-tek> heheh
<ASUS-tek> :P
<ASUS-tek> :D
<ASUS-tek> is ther any one in computer hardware
<andyt> !qq
<ubottu> Factoid qq not found
<ASUS-tek> using ubuntu
<ASUS-tek> with thine clients
<stdin> if you were in computer hardware, it'd have to be big hardware or a very small person
<ASUS-tek> thin *
<stdin> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<ASUS-tek> lol am haivng poor english understanding skils i cant or didnt understand what u just typed
<ASUS-tek> ok and udottu
<Tecumseh> hi guys, I have a major problem with k3b. It is unable to finalize the dvd's I'm trying to burn
<ASUS-tek> have u tryed it on mesh networking
<ASUS-tek> kool man @ubottu those articals were nice
<ASUS-tek> u know more info about then
<stdin> ASUS-tek: ubottu dones't know anything, it's a computer program
<ASUS-tek> ok super kool
<ASUS-tek> stdin thx telling me
<ASUS-tek> stdin what else u doing besides developing software
<stdin> today, fixing broken software mostly. like that bot there
<ASUS-tek> ok related to firefox i guess
<ASUS-tek> i was asking do u all in to stock markets , commditys
<ASUS-tek> other open source related activitys
<ASUS-tek> like promoting at school level
<ASUS-tek> high school level
<stdin> it's better if you ask non-support questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ASUS-tek> telling teacher s to use linux
<ASUS-tek> hahah
<ASUS-tek> i am very new in irc
<ASUS-tek> i jsut starting using it today
<stdin> just click on the channel name and you'll join it, or type in /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ASUS-tek> we all ahve lan here in MUmbai we dont need irc and all
<Tecumseh> could someone help me with the burninng issue, since I have installed Hardy I can't burn cd's or dvd's anymore. Hardware and media hasn't changed
<ASUS-tek> i might the first person doing that eating u all ppls head
<ASUS-tek> stdin he is asking u some thing
<ASUS-tek> u the developer naan
<stdin> ASUS-tek: he's asking the channel, and I don't work on k3b and I don't burn many disks
<stdin> now if you want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to do it
<ASUS-tek> ok dude kool dont get angry
<crweb> ASUS-tek: this is more of a public forum for discussion
<crweb> discussion & support of issues
<ASUS-tek> i didnt get u
<ASUS-tek> ok humm.. but i find u ppl every less active here
<ASUS-tek> most of then inactive
<ASUS-tek> them*
<stdin> this is #kubuntu, the official Kubuntu support channel, for non-support related discussion please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<hanedera>  I don't get my KDE apps to read KDEDIRS=/etc/kde3 for default preferences.
<ASUS-tek> what is that
<Tecumseh> I must agree to that ASUS-tek, I have asked the same question a couple of days in a row now
<crweb> ASUS-tek: everyone has their own specialties, if someone sees the answer to something they know, they reply
<ASUS-tek> ya i know what happen arround here all this kind of places i am here for time pass
<froud> sigh ... anyone know how to read mini-rw finalized by a sony handcam?
<stdin> ASUS-tek: then join #ubuntu-offtopic, it's more active there
<ASUS-tek> i will learn new psychology  reated thing
<ASUS-tek> u there
<ASUS-tek> stdin
<ASUS-tek> say fast man
<stdin> I'm everywhere
<ASUS-tek> its 2 oclock in the morning here
<ASUS-tek> ok i am also comming in off topic also
<T3> after upgrade to hardy, i'm facing problems with encoding when using arrows in vi/vim. i tried reinstalling vim (vim-common, vim, etc), but still have problems with
<T3> any guess?
<djouallah> hello, i have a small problem, adapt don't fetch update from the internet
<ASUS-tek> stdin am to in offtopic
<mefisto__> djouallah: have you tried changing download server in adept > manage repositories ?
<DexterF> laptop (Toshiba Satellite L40-170, wifi chip unknown)  - what are the basic steps to configure wifi?
<djouallah> mefisto__:  will try now
<ASUS-tek> stdin
<ASUS-tek> yoo hail victoria
<ASUS-tek> :P
<ASUS-tek> hail victoria
<ASUS-tek> :P
 * nainef notes that downioadling packages seems slower today.....
<djouallah> mefisto__:  i changed but nothing, is there a way to use a command line
<the__doctor__> anyone happen to know why everything in WINE shows up black and unreadable?
<nainef> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nainef> right? :)
<nainef> the__doctor__ (love your show by the way) but if you cannot find your answer here trey #wine channel
<mefisto__> djouallah: sudo apt-get update  (but make sure you close adept first) and then, sudo apt-get upgrade
<the__doctor__> nainef: cheers :)
<nainef> good luck, wine is very cool....
<ASUS-tek> yoooo
<mefisto__> wine is ok, but there are no good apps for it
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, that depends on what you want to run
<djouallah> hm apt-get update has erros can't fetch files ( i am using proxy to acces the net)
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: I was trying to make a joke. It's a common complaint you hear about linux
<ubuntu> alguien ke sepa spanish
<BluesKaj> if you mean games as good apps , then I guess you're outta luck
<_myrtille_> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BluesKaj> !es
<ccc4> im a newbiee can any one help me download windows live messeneger
<Nitro> what libs will I need to change the qt theme?
<Nitro> (I'm not using ubuntu, but I wish to change the qt theme)
<potty> wens hardy getting updates?
<BluesKaj> ccc4, dunno if there's a linux version
<Daisuke_Ido> ccc4: pidgin.
<ccc4> blueskaj do u use a msn
<BluesKaj> pidgin might run it
<Daisuke_Ido> or kopete, if you're so inclined.
<Daisuke_Ido> both work fine with messenger
<ccc4> i use wine ma mate did it 4 me
<BluesKaj> I use kopete for IMs
<Nitro> ccc4: I'd recommend emesene
<ccc4> nitro how do i get it but i heard live messenger is better
<Nitro> ....
<Daisuke_Ido> Nitro: they've made some pretty significant advances lately, haven't they?
<Nitro> emesene? indeed.
<Nitro> it's a really active project atm.
<Nitro> a lot more active than I thought :--o
<ccc4> not suree is there a video about emessne
<Nitro> ..
<Daisuke_Ido> it's an instant message program
<Nitro> ccc4: in linux, with packages it's really easy to install and uninstall things
<Daisuke_Ido> what good is a video?
<Nitro> there's no problem in installing and removing it afterwords
<Daisuke_Ido> i mean really...
<Nitro> ccc4: are you using ubuntu or kubunt?
<ccc4> kubunto
<Daisuke_Ido> ccc4: live messenger is only better if you like (pardon the language) bloated crapware
<potty> is kde 4 stable?
<Nitro> I assume apt-get works on kde?
<ccc4> IM NOT USED TO KUBNTO OR UBUNTO I  JUST GOT OFF WINDOWS XP
<Nitro> ccc4: calm down.
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa there pardner, no need for the caps
<maduser> potty: kde4 is uasable
<ccc4> lol u lot think im shoutin im not
<ccc4> lol
<Nitro> Daisuke_Ido: what's the packages manager for kde?
<Nitro> adept?
<maduser> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> Nitro: if you're CLI oriented, you can use apt-get, or adept if you like crashiness :)
<ccc4> is jus i feel usless with kubntoo i dnt know any codes
<Nitro> no, I mean.
<Nitro> I use the command line really often
<Nitro> I'm talking about ccc4
<Daisuke_Ido> i'd stick with synaptic for a gui
<Nitro> mmm.
<Daisuke_Ido> but adept is already there and installed :)
<Nitro> well, sudo apt-get install emesene
<ccc4> nitro: wha u got ubutno or kubunto
<Nitro> neither
<ccc4> k ill try it
<Nitro> I got Ubuntu.
<Nitro> do that.
<Nitro> it's good imo.
<ccc4> ok thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> Nitro: how is it for file transfers?  i know pidgin's a bit slow
<hellhound> does anyone know why i cannot change the icon theme in openoffice?
<Nitro> Daisuke_Ido: usually that doesn't depend on the software
<Nitro> that depends mostly on your tubes and M$ tubes.
<ccc4> nitro it says
<ccc4> it couldnt find pacake emesene
<Daisuke_Ido> Nitro: it does, though.  the protocol isn't documented for the new versions, making pidgin's implementation quite slow
<Nitro> ccc4: in that case, hang on
<ccc4> k
<Nitro> strange. it should be.
<ccc4> im using shell konsole
<Daisuke_Ido> it's in the repos, i just installed it...  uni/multiverse?
<Nitro> yeah.
<ccc4> well it says
<ccc4> E: Couldn't find package emesene
<Nitro> hm.
<Nitro> well.
<Nitro> that's not a problem, hang on
<ccc4> ok
<djouallah> adapt can't access the net ?
<nainef> anyone ever use PCSX2?
<zeeon> this maybe a stupid question but does kubuntu/kde-4 come with a firewall of sorts im trying to download the 32 bit version of kubuntu but im not getting any incomming connections
<ccc4> nitro: 1 more question how doo i find my usb lead i cant seem to find it i plucked my ipod in and i dnt find it
<Nitro> hmm.
<ccc4> help ... :-(
<Nitro> is the file storage mode enabled for the ipod?
<ccc4> not only for ipod even a normal usb lead dont work
<Nitro> ccc4: about emesene, do "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Nitro> without the "
<Daisuke_Ido> zeeon: there's a firewall but no rules enabled by default, check your port forwarding
<ccc4> there aint the
<Nitro> then, add "deb http://apt.emesene.org/ ./" to the bottom of the file
<ccc4> ok
<Nitro> then, after you've done that and saved
<Nitro> do "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get install emesene"
<zeeon> Daisuke_Ido: i did its forwarded as i it should in my router...
<ccc4> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-chris" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<ccc4> Error: "/tmp/kde-chris" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<ccc4> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-chris" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Daisuke_Ido> zeeon: no clue then, but unless you've set up firewall rules, that's not what's stopping it
<DexterF> ok, seems I got a laptop here with internal RTL8187B via USB, so it doesn't show up in lspci. now - how do I conf thsi thing in 8.04?
<Nitro> ccc4: sudo apt-get update isn't working?
<zeeon> anyway to find out whats stopping it?
<ccc4> nitro the update worked
<ccc4> but hte intall didnt
<Nitro> :>
<Nitro> hmm
<Nitro> that's strange
<Daisuke_Ido> Nitro: and please, recommend kdesudo instead of sudo for gui apps - reason being that sudo uses root preferences, kdesudo uses the user preferences - especially if editing files in the home directory, using suo can *really* screw up permissions.
<ccc4> thanks for your help
<Nitro> try "sudo adept install emesene"
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo*
<Nitro> mkey.
<nainef> shouldn't netstat show all connections?
<ccc4> dont work
<Nitro> :/
<Nitro> odd, what's the error?
<ccc4> it wont read it dont work
<Nitro> won't read?
<ccc4> nitro how long u been using kubunto
<Nitro> did you do "kdesudo adept install emesene"?
<Nitro> ccc4: less than 3 hours.
<ccc4> soo u are a pure genius lol
<Nitro> ccc4: however, I've been using ubuntu for several years
<ccc4> K
<Nitro> I can't stand kde
<Nitro> :P
<ccc4> lol
<ccc4> soo do u know python
<zeeon> ok got it working now apparently ktorrent is a bit slow to register new settings :)
<ccc4> and rubin or java script
<ccc4> nitro my friend uses ubunto aswell
<Nitro> some very very basic python
<Nitro> for instance, print() :--o
<ccc4> lol nitro i dnt knoww a thing im learning it
<Nitro> :>
<Nitro> well, it's strange that it won't install
<Nitro> could you pastebin the error you get?
<Nitro> www.pastebin.org
<ccc4> <ccc4> Error: "/tmp/kde-chris" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<dasp> 1
<dasp> проверка связи
<ccc4> wha is paste bin ??
<dasp> всем привет
<Nitro> pastebin is a pin for pasting errors, logs, text, code, cookies you name it.
<dasp> недавно перешел на платформу lunix
<Nitro> regarding your error, I've never had that problem so I don't know a solution
<dasp> и есть вопрос, у меня в вернем углу окон пропали кнопки, закрыть, востановить
<Daisuke_Ido> !ru | dasp
<ubottu> dasp: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ccc4> nitro ok
<dasp> !ru
<ccc4> nitro where you from?
<DexterF> any chance of getting an rtl8197 wifi nic to work in 8.04?
<ccc4> Nitro: u there?
<nosrednaekim> !realtek
<ubottu> Factoid realtek not found
<dasp> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<BluesKaj> !ru | dasp
<ubottu> dasp: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jose> hola
<dasp> я просто не знаю как правильно поставить вопрос
<jose> hola
<jose> quisiera formetear el disco que tenia con windows a ext3 como lo ago
<_myrtille_> hola :)
<_myrtille_> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BluesKaj> dasp, Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<raymears> hey, people. i have a non-kubuntu related issue; it's crontab related. can anyone offer me some assistance?
<raymears> i have a script in /etc/crontab and it just doesn't get executed. even though it has the right permissions and everything
<raymears> oh, screw me. i'm such an idiot:D the permissions weren't right after all. thanks anyways...
<ubuntu> I just installed kubuntu to an usb hd. I did not install the bootloader, because I was afraid that it would put it on the internal hd. Now I want to install the boot loader on the first usb hd. How do I do this?
<udi> can anyone help me to set up a parallel/local printer as a network printer for WINDOWS machines on my lan?
<Plummet> sorry, can't help you udi.  i'm installing linux for the first time (windows native), is there anything i should keep in mind?
<JoshOvki> udi: hardy or gutsy?
<udi> hardy
<udi> should really be called Hardly
<Plummet> is hardy heron worse?
<jpatrick> !install | Plummet
<ubottu> Plummet: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JoshOvki> just different, im using hardy with kde4 so its very different to do stuff
<udi> no-- worst
<udi> (at least IMHO)
<Plummet> why do you think its so bad
<bipolar> Hardy has been much better for me then Gutsy was.
<mefisto__> this discussion happens every six months
<udi> UPGRADE failed; Installed from the CD-- I am having a lot of problems
<udi> for instance-- SAMBA does not seem to work
<udi> printer installation takes for ever
<udi> Thunderbird does not fire up the browsers when I click on a url
<Daisuke_Ido> mefisto__: and i say the same thing every six months - there's always some grumpy people that are extremely vocal about issues that affect a very small subset of users.
<udi> etc. etc.
<DexterF> did the mirrors just die? can't update anymore
<udi> suddenly it decided to switch itself to 640X480.... need I go on?
<JoshOvki> udi: seems like your having awfull luck with it
<Daisuke_Ido> udi: so go back to gutsy, it's still supported, you did a clean install from cd anyway, it's not going to kill you.
<udi> and every 6 months I find some clever guy who is telling me why I should not point out difficulties which an innocent user discovers through using the systtem as it was meant to be used
<mefisto__> DexterF: I doubt they all died. you could try a different mirror
<udi> I made a backup of my HOME directory, so all the setup files are available, and I am still having a lot of trouble
<mefisto__> udi: maybe that's the problem? have you tried creating a new user and logging in with that?
<Daisuke_Ido> all the "setup files"?
<Daisuke_Ido> udi: settings?
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you changed usernames when you did a new install, that shouldn't have been a problem to keep those
<udi> Settings for what?
<udi> Mefisto-- I did not blindly copy old conf files into new directories
<Daisuke_Ido> you mentioned setup files, were you talking about program settings and such?
<udi> in fact, I installed twice (reformatting the disk in between) because the first CD installation was so bad
<udi> I am not even using the bleeding edge KDE4
<udi> just the rock solid KDE3.something
<mefisto__> udi: it's just a suggestion. It's easy to try. If a new user/home dir doesn't have the same problems, you'll know it's a problem somewhere in the user config
<JoshOvki> loads like a major case of EBKAC to me
<cosmo> nice, had a transformer blow in my area
<neXyon> hello
<udi> just as an example: "The user management tool could not be loaded"...
 * Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<JoshOvki> definutaly a EBKAC
<hexidigital> Hello everyone
<mefisto__> what's EBKAC?
<JoshOvki> error between keyboard and chair :D
<spanther> JoshOvki: lol
<hexidigital> JoshOvki:  I occasionally experience the "ID10T" error
<Daisuke_Ido> if basic fundamental parts of his install aren't working at all, i can't put the blame entirely on Hardy
<JoshOvki> hexidigital: dont we all
<hexidigital> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> something was done somewhere to something.
<JoshOvki> ah well, they hav gone now
<zeeon> I am looking to install an ftp server with ssl on my desktop computer any suggestions to an easy to use ssl ftp server?
<fiyawerx> zeeon, vsftp?
<jarle> Could anybody help me with a default sources.list for Kubuntu 8.04 64bit?
<hexidigital> zeeon:  proftpd is decent, imo
<notsomeonesnick> can someone tell me how to change my video driver?
<hexidigital> notsomeonesnick:  you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<zeeon> i've  tried one once which utilises the user in  the system
<hexidigital> notsomeonesnick:  both assume you have the proper driver available
<zeeon> users*
<spanther> hexidigital: idiot error nice thing it is *g*
<notsomeonesnick> hexidigital: yeah i just had to reinstall kubuntu and forgot how i made all the changes needed
<hexidigital> spanther:  i'm a constant victim ;)
<hexidigital> notsomeonesnick:  ah.. then the latter should suffice
<zeeon> hexidigital and fiyawerx thanks i'll look into them
<spanther> hexidigital: lol :P
<notsomeonesnick> hexidigital: is there another way to edit this file?
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> could someone help me?
<notsomeonesnick> isn't there a walkthrough or something that will let me select what i want to in xorg.conf?
<_Angelus_> im gonna burn some data to a dvd
<_Angelus_> and i dont want to close the session
<kaminix> Preparing to replace kdelibs4c2a 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7 (using .../kdelibs4c2a_4%3a3.5.9-0ubuntu7.1_i386.deb) ...     <--- what's new?
<_Angelus_> what do i do ?
<notsomeonesnick> _Angelus_: I think in k3b before you burn its in the options..
<liveoutloud2day> #ubuntu-support
<aos101> kaminix: Looks like a security fix: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/
<kaminix> Thanks aos101 :)
<kaminix> Tried aptitude changelog but got nothing :s
<venik>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <landa0>
<Odd-rationale> venik: heh thanks!
<kaminix> Wah, I really like the codename Intrepid Ibex :)
<aos101> kaminix: Yeah I get that sometimes.  The changelog just doesn't load.
<venik> can anyone guide me through installing my local parallel printer as a network printer for the WINDOWS machines on my LAN?
<kkathman> kaminix:  isnt an ibex like a mountain goat?
<kaminix> kkathman: It is according to Wikipedia. I've also looked up intrepid but forgot what it meant. Still, the name is cool :p
<TopicFascist> way too long
<venik> I think I did it correctly, but the WINDOWS machine does not see that printer
<mefisto__> TopicFascist: what? the topic?
<TopicFascist> no, intrepid
<kaminix> TopicFascist: Intrepid Ibex(12)  Gutsy Gibbon(11) :p
<TopicFascist> Intrepid (8) gutsy (5)
<kaminix> Meh, it's still easy to say :)
<mefisto__> if you count the syllables, intrepid is breaking a tradition
<kaminix> It is?
<kaminix> Hm, it is. :o
<mefisto__> 2 syllables each
<kaminix> Yeah, I got thinking. :) Took a while to remember anything but hardy and gutsy :p
<mefisto__> so it better be a good release!
<kaminix> mefisto__: It will be as usefull as an extra syllable!
<nimrod> hello
<Plummet> 5 minutes left on my kubuntu 8.04  download :) i am excited
<nimrod> 8.04 doesn't work for me
<mefisto__> what's wrong, nimrod
<woddf2> Hello
<the__doctor__> hello....has anyone ever done a remote connection to a windows 2003 server machine in kubuntu?
<woddf2> In 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron, how do I install KDE 4?
<nimrod> i dunno
<nosrednaekim> woddf2: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<woddf2> Thanks
<mike-kubuntu> hey, i have some questions about kicker in kde4
<mike-kubuntu> is there a way to disable it or get it to hide or get windows to overlap it? i'm trying to use avant-window-manager in kde 4 but i cant get kicker to go away, it seems like you can do everything kicker does through desktop widgits as well which would also be cool
<mefisto__> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nosrednaekim> !mono
<ubottu> Factoid mono not found
<mefisto__> I can't access my home dir. can't get a file list in konqueror or konsole
<mike-kubuntu> mefisto__: thanks!
<Choreboy> How can I install Firefox 3b5? I installed via adept on another system (was in repository) but I can't find it available anymore.
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> will Gnome program work well with the "Mac OS X Toolbar" in kde?
<BonesolTeraDyne> _Angelus_: The "Mac OS X Toolbar"? I doubt it. I think that's for KDE apps only. I mean, I know SeaMonkey doesn't work with it.
<_Angelus_> aMSN doesn't work with it neither
<_Angelus_> but i tought thats because aMSN is TCL/Tk
<_Angelus_> i tought GTK apps would work
<BonesolTeraDyne> I just tried it with SeaMonkey, and it didn't work.
<_Angelus_> too bad :(
<mike-kubuntu> anyone know how to add launchers to avant window navagator, i'm trying to do it through the configuration thing, but it never opens any dialoge box when i click "add launcher"
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubuntu: #awn
<mefisto__> mike-kubuntu: don't know for sure, but I think that config thing is a separate program you have to install
<mefisto__> mike-kubuntu: awn-manager
<mike-kubuntu> thanks
<firecrotch> mike-kubuntu, mefisto__: awn-manager, last I recall, is severely crippled in Kubuntu unless GNOME is also installed
<mike-kubuntu> firecrotch: thanks, sounds like its probably it
<firecrotch> mike-kubuntu:  Last time I bothered to try using it, I installed GNOME and it worked just fine though
<mefisto__> I have xfce installed too, so maybe I didn't notice anything because of that. But I don't really use awn, just wanted to try it out
#kubuntu 2008-05-06
<dwidmann> awn-manager depends on avant-window navigator depends on awn-manager ...... ....... ...... what???
<firecrotch> dwidmann: wait what?!
<firecrotch> Tell me you're kidding
<dwidmann> firecrotch: I was just playing around, and decided to see what they depended on, then I saw this lovely looking circular dependency
<mefisto__> k3b question: when burning, you can set it to verify data after burning. can I get k3b to do that data verification again, or only when burning?
<dwidmann> firecrotch: ie: "apt-cache rdepends avant-window-navigator && apt-cache rdepends awn-manager"
<martijn81> mefisto__: i think that can only be done when you burn the disk
<firecrotch> mefisto__:  methinks only when burning, but if it's an ISO, you could check by making an ISO from the CD and comparing the MD5 hashes
<mefisto__> they are interdependent :)
<mefisto__> firecrotch: excellent idea!
<firecrotch> mefisto__:  :D thanks
<Simonft> I can't shut down
<Simonft> it does not offer it as an option
<nosrednaekim> Simonft: you have an ATI?
<Simonft> im not sure
<Simonft> its a powerbook G4
<nosrednaekim> ok... what happens?
<Simonft> I do not have the option where it was before
<firecrotch> Simonft: Can you explain the situation more?
<nosrednaekim> Simonft: ah... but do you have it on the login screen?
<Simonft> I go to the top left of the screen, and click on the icon
<wesley> first kde4.0.4 updates are already there i see
<Simonft> nosrednaekim: im not sure
<Simonft> nosrednaekim: want me to check?
<nosrednaekim> Simonft: yes
<Simonft> brb
<nosrednaekim> wesley: yes... should be
<mefisto__> Simonft: is this ubuntu/gnome? or kde?
<wesley> nosrednaekim only lib i saw so i gues the other are up tomorrow
<sergio_> hello
<Simonft> I can do it there
<sergio_> alguien que hable español
<Simonft> I just installed kubuntu using apt-get from ubuntu, could this be it?
<Simonft> !sp
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<Simonft> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> Simonft: yeah... are you using gdm or KDM?
<nosrednaekim> (is the login screen blue or is it brown)
<Simonft> nosrednaekim: it is blue, but I installed kde first, so it is not exactly kdm, it is kdm- something
<nosrednaekim> kdm-kde4?
<Simonft> kdm-kde4
<Simonft> yes
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim>  and you are using kde4 right now
<Simonft> yes
<nosrednaekim> and you have no shutdown options?
<Simonft> no
<Simonft> I mean no I don't
<nosrednaekim> have you rebooted since installing gnome?
<Simonft> you mean ubuntu?
<Simonft> or kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... ubuntu
<Choreboy> Can someone tell me why I can't find Firefox 3 via Adept anymore?
<nosrednaekim> Choreboy: its called "firefox" now
<Simonft> yes I have
<Choreboy> that won't just install Firefox 2?
<nosrednaekim> Choreboy: nope
<Choreboy> well that's a handy thing to know. Thanks!
<nosrednaekim> firefox 2 is firefox-2
<Choreboy> so it is.
<mefisto__> there's still a firefox-3.0 package isn't there? firefox is a metapackage
<Simonft> nosrednaekim: any ideas?
<Simonft> can anyone else here help me get shut down back to the menu?
<mefisto__> Simonft: the kde4 menu?
<Simonft> the menu where it list log out, restart, shut down, switch user
<firecrotch> Simonft: Let me see if I understand correctly.... you originally installed Kubuntu, then installed GNOME, then KDE4?
<mefisto__> but is it gnome? or kde3? or kde4?
<Simonft> firecrotch: ubuntu, then kde, then kbuntu
<Simonft> mefisto__: kde4
<firecrotch> Simonft:  Do apt-get purge kdm-kde4
<user5> I don't have in menù wine after reninstall it, why?
<Simonft> firecrotch: what will that do?
<user5> some ides?
<firecrotch> Simonft:  That will get rid of kdm-kde4
<firecrotch> Simonft:  Then you want to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Simonft> done
<mefisto__> user5: you probably have to refresh the menu. you can start the menu editor (right-click Kmenu) and then just save, wait a few seconds, then check if wine is there
<Simonft> done, which should I choose, kdm or gdm?
<firecrotch> Simonft: kdm
<Simonft> ok
<firecrotch> Simonft:  Then you'll have to kill X or reboot
<Simonft> still not there, but ill reboot from login screen.
<Simonft> if it works, thanks, if not ill see you soon
<alexis_> no entiendo
<ere4si> alexis_: in english pls
<Simonft> firecrotch: it did not work
<firecrotch> Simonft:  That.... is weird....
<user5> mefisto: not appen some menù without wine pannel, sorry
<firecrotch> Simonft:  Give me a moment, there's a possibility that I want to investigate
<Simonft> firecrotch: when I logged out, I got an screen, and all it had was a black x which was my curcer, and a strange backround, so I had to manualy restart.
<firecrotch> Simonft:  I expected that
<Simonft> um... good?
<firecrotch> Simonft:  Eh, neither good nor bad
<firecrotch> Simonft:  what groups is your normal user in?  you can use the "groups" command to print a list
<Simonft> I know I am a admin
<gerbil> we call them rodents
<firecrotch> Simonft:  are you also in the adm group?
<Simonft> simon adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin adminnetdev powerdev sambashare
<firecrotch> You're not in the admin group.
<Simonft> firecrotch: ok, I thought I was, how do I fix that
<firecrotch> Simonft:  useradd -G admin simon
<Simonft> sudo I assume
<firecrotch> Yes
<firecrotch> I *think* that's the problem
<Simonft> firecrotch: it says user simon already exists
<firecrotch> Oy, I haven't used useradd in forever, hang ou
<firecrotch> *on
<r3d> can someone show me where a list of repositories is and how to add?
<Simonft> firecrotch: brb
<Simonft> firecrotch: im back
<ere4si> !repos | r3d
<ubottu> r3d: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<firecrotch> Simonft:  adduser simon admin   should work, otherwise, use the graphical User Management stuff :)
<Simonft> im a member of admin now
<firecrotch> Simonft:  The shutdown option should be there then, otherwise, you may need to log out and back in
<Simonft> um... this will sound stupid, but I just put kubuntu in kde for the first time, and im not sure how to try to shut down.
<firecrotch> K Menu -> Logout
<r3d> hey thx ere4si
<Simonft> yay, it is there.
<Simonft> thanks
<firecrotch> :)
<corinthiano> anybody here talk portuguese?
<borges> Oi
<borges> Eu falo.
<borges> Só tem um pequeno problema eu não sei nada de linux.
<corinthiano> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<corinthiano> aí eu digo " fudeu"
<borges> O que aconteceu?
<ere4si> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<borges> Mas... sei de lugares onde você pode encontrar gente que sabe linux e fala português!
<borges> Dois canais são estes que o ubottu falou.
<corinthiano> cara, estou tentando configurar o kmail e o kopete
<corinthiano> e nao consigo
<Simonft> um....
<Simonft> lol
<firecrotch> Simonft:  So all is working well now?
<Simonft> firecrotch: yes, thanks a lot
<Creationist> Why does K3b never recognize when I insert a blank CD?
<firecrotch> Creationist:  Can you tell us the model of your drive?
<Creationist> firecrotch: It's an HP... something lol
<Creationist> hp dvd940
<crweb> nice..
<crweb> firefox now crashes everytype i type in a input box.
<Feijo_BR> cant install vmware
<crweb> 'segmentation fault'  lol... awesome.
<firecrotch> Creationist: insert a blank CD, and pastebin the output of "tail /var/log/syslog"
<ubuntu> alguem do BR ai?
<aaroncampbell> If a group of files was just overwritten, is there anything that can be done to retrieve the old copies?  They were part of any svn repo or anything like that (kicking myself) just on an ext partition
<Feijo_BR> eu
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell:  Overwritten as in the files themselves were opened and the data changed?
<Creationist> firecrotch: It's just this message repeated over and over: May  5 20:08:31 nrossin-desktop modprobe: WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module ipv6
<dave11> !xmms
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<aaroncampbell> firecrotch: as in, I downloaded the directory with FileZilla, and it was set to overwrite, not prompt
<firecrotch> Creationist:  Do you have a windows partition on the machine? I think the CD drive may be failing
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell:  Then there *is* hope
<Creationist> firecrotch: Yeah, I have Windows.  But other CDs load up just fine.
<Creationist> It's just not the blank ones.
<aaroncampbell> firecrotch: that's good...how?
<dave11> whats a good replacement  for xmms?
<firecrotch> Creationist:  Yeah, but still the drive may be failing
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell:  unmount the filesystem first
<aaroncampbell> firecrotch: ok, that's my whole /home, so that may have some unforseen difficulties...
<Creationist> firecrotch: Well, it's been giving me this weird quirck since I started using Linux.  Often all I need to do is put in a different blank disc.
<aaroncampbell> firecrotch: also, it looks like the fs is reiserfs, not ext3 (I was wrong)
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell:  Do you have another machine you can put the drive into ?
<aaroncampbell> firecrotch: not at the moment, it's actually a hardware RAID, 5 drives
<mike-kubuntu> how do i make kdm-kde4 my default display manager?
<aaroncampbell> but as far as kubuntu it concerned, it's a single physical drive
<firecrotch> Creationist: How old is the computer?
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell:  Is the drive full or close to full?
<aaroncampbell> firecrotch: only 26% full
<Creationist> firecrotch: The computer itself is probably about 3-5 years old.  The drive is only about a year.
<genii> mike-kubuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm         choose kdm-kde4 as login manager
<mike-kubuntu> genii: thanks!
<firecrotch> Creationist:  I don't see any signs of anyone else having problems with that specific model of drive, so I'm thinking it may be that the drive is failing, or the IDE controller on the motherboard is
<Creationist> firecrotch: Hmm... doesn't happen in Windows, though.  By the way, I just put in a different blank disc (same brand, from same package) and it's burning just fine.
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell: You *may* be able to recover the files with debugfs
<firecrotch> Creationist:  What brand?
<Creationist> firecrotch: They're HP discs.
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell:  It's installed be default, I believe.  debugfs [device]
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell:  then "lsdel" (which will take some time) will show ALL deleted files that have not had their inodes overwritten
<firecrotch> Creationist: Ah, there's the problem.  HP discs are crap
<firecrotch> I've had similar problems
<aaroncampbell> firecrotch: I can't umount...it says it's in use.  When I run debugfs on /dev/sda1, I get /dev/sda1: Permission denied while opening filesystem
<genii> I agree, always had problems burning with HP discs on non-HP drives
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell: sudo perhaps?
<Creationist> Hmm... they've served me well so far.  But what brand would you suggest?  Most of my burning is of software and distros
<Creationist> genii: These are HP discs with an HP drive ;)
<dave11> !pls
<ubottu> Factoid pls not found
<aaroncampbell> firecrotch: With sudo I get /dev/sda1: Bad magic number in super-block while opening filesystem
<genii> Creationist: Even then I've ha as many as 6 out of 10 just bad from factory
<Creationist> Well, I got Kubuntu KDE4 burned... gotta go install this puppy :)
<dave11> how do we play .pls files without xmms?
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell:  This RAID array only has /home, correct?
<aaroncampbell> firecrotch: right
<Creationist> I don't suppose there's an easy way to completely delete my .kde/ directory but save the Amarok, Ktorrent directories, is there?  Other than copying them elsewhere?
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell:  If you reboot into recovery mode, you'll be root, and thus /home will not need to be mounted at all
<aaroncampbell> firecrotch: how do you boot to recovery mode?
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell:  In the GRUB menu, there should be an option for it.  Before you go though, I want to give you the directions for doing this
<aaroncampbell> ok
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell:  Once you're in the recovery mode, which is a pure command line, you'll want to run this: reiserfsck --rebuild-tree -S -l /root/recovery.log /dev/hda3
<firecrotch> where hda3 is whatever the device is
<nosrednaekim> WHY is X using 100MB of Ram here?
<firecrotch> This will create a lost+found directory with all of the files that could be recovered
<nosrednaekim> 128 to be exact
<aaroncampbell> firecrotch: ok
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell: the filenames may be gone though, so you'll have to go through all the files, except ones in subdirectories, which should still have the filenames
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks about filesystems designed by madmen
<aaroncampbell> firecrotch: got it.  Thanks
<nosrednaekim> genii: and murders :P
<genii> nosrednaekim: Yup
<firecrotch> aaroncampbell: BTW, it may take a LONG time
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: wow, that's pretty crazy ..... I think my X is using like ..... 7500k ...
<nosrednaekim> yeah... i'm not sure what it is
<nosrednaekim> maybe Kwin4
<nosrednaekim> desktop effects aren't on though
<nosrednaekim> maybe its the ATI driver
<potty> will i notice a speed boost with reiserfs??
<nosrednaekim> potty: probably not
<dwidmann> When I used Reiserfs I actually took a performance hit...
<nosrednaekim> it takes more CPU
<firecrotch> It's kinda pointless to use reiserfs, at least on a desktop machine
<nosrednaekim> and ReiserFs really DOES eat your children :)
<potty> ok i will stick with ext2 =)
<nosrednaekim> 3
<potty> i use ext2
<nosrednaekim> why?
<potty> more speed
<potty> well i think i might convert it to ext3 later though
<wesley> i use jfs and ext3
<ign0ramus> hey all- is it possible to change window decorations/themes for a single app (in this case Amarok)?
<nosrednaekim> ign0ramus: nope
<ign0ramus> oh well, i guess i'll just skin Amarok differently
<ign0ramus> thanks mike
<seebs> I have some oldish binaries, and when I try to execute them, my kubuntu system says "no such file or directory".  They are not symlinks.  strace shows exec failing with ENOENT.
<seebs> $ file cc1
<seebs> cc1: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<seebs> Is this simply too old to run on a modernish system?
<seebs> (it's a cross-compiler for an embedded target.)
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: but there is a really out-of-the way way to do it ... seperate user account and run the app with kdesu ... could work
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: that doesn't change window deco
<dwidmann> hmm, forgot about that ..... darn
<seebs> Oh, I might need IA32 libs.
<dwidmann> seebs: and if ia32-libs isn't enough to fix it, look up getlibs ... it's handy
<seebs> 'k.   Thanks.
<seebs> I was very confused because ldd just said "nope, that's not statically linked", so I didn't think it was missing anything.
<seebs> ia32-libs was it.  Thanks!
<HEKTOR___M> merhabalar
<HEKTOR___M> türkçe kubuntu kurlumunu bilen varmý aa*caba
<^u^> english please HEKTOR___M
<HEKTOR___M> ok
<HEKTOR___M> but i cant speak english :( and turhish room are sleeping :)
<joseph> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tekteen> HEKTOR__M what language do you speak?
<^u^> HEKTOR___M: I can't speak turkish...
<dwidmann> HEKTOR___M: , tekteen ....... well, there are online translators you could use, though it'd be a bit cumbersome and imprecise.
<hellhound> what is the command to run the new kmenu in kde4?
<hellhound> does anyone know what the command is to run kmenu from the konsole?
<BonesolTeraDyne> hellhound: you mean the kicker panel?
<monkeybritches_> kmenuedit
<hellhound> i am trying to edit a dock app and place this as one of the available items, but i need the command to launch it
<Agent_bob> i really tried to be fair, honest i did; and to give vesta a chance, i installed it and then i tweeked it (if you can call it that)  and i reinstalled it and...    well it has finally made me so 'ill' that i folded the disk in half and blanked the hdd.     but honest i really tried to find even one redeeming quality in it...
<Agent_bob> hellhound "kicker"
<hellhound> kicker launches the entire panel... i just need the kde menu
<thehizz> hey people, what is the best flash editing program for linux???
<monkeybritches_> kmenuedit
<monkeybritches_> Sorry
<monkeybritches_> misread it
<thehizz> will that do what adobe flash editing program does? can adobe flash run on linux/ubuntu?
<thehizz> monkeybritches_: can you recommend one?
<yoyoma> Q:  I've been playing tremulous fine in Kubuntu 7.10.  After upgrading to 8.04, when I launch the game my monitor shows "input not supported" in a floating box on the screen, but the video is visible in the background.  What's up with that?
<hellhound> kmenuedit brings up the program to edit the contents of the kde menu...
<thehizz> hellhound: can you recommend the best flash editing program on linux?
<hellhound> thehizz: f4l
<Agent_bob> thehizz flash is not free and best is a relative term.
<Daisuke_Ido> Agent_bob: i beg to differ, the format has been completely opened up so that others can put out implementations of flash.
<hellhound> thehizz: f4l can edit flash and is the only program i have found
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Ido where is the source code posted ?
<Daisuke_Ido> the format
<Daisuke_Ido> the swf and flv *formats* have had specs published in the past week by adobe
<Agent_bob> ok. it's "news" to me.   i have been busy lately.
<Daisuke_Ido> which paves the way for open source implementations
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i call it good news though
<Agent_bob> yes.      umm if you like flash  ;/
<Agent_bob> but good news anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> anything that that many people use being opened is a good thing overall
<Daisuke_Ido> love it or hate it, it's here to stay :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ...until something better comes along (sit down Silverlight, I'm not talking about you.)
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Ido yes...   i suppose.      but it's "why, so mant people use flash" that has troubled me.
<Agent_bob> anyway that OT.      i'll quit
<dwidmann> wow, the specs have been published? I wonder how long a solid OSS implementation will take to develop and stabilize :)
<RurouniJones> gnash is working on it
<dwidmann> gnash has been working on it for eternity already ...
<dwidmann> I suppose the specs will help a lot though?
<yoy0ma> i bet it will.  it's easier to cook when you know the recipe...
<yoy0ma> what's a quick way to toggle compiz on and off in 8.04?
<Agent_bob> or in that case the actual dish.
<yoy0ma> compiz --replace ....
<yoy0ma> compiz --disable for now
<Agent_bob> kwin --replace
<Agent_bob> but i think he was asking about a hotkey way
<yoy0ma> ok, so... compiz on = compiz --replace, compiz off = kwin --replace.  will that effect future sessions?
<yoy0ma> (i can write a script and assign a key combo to it, i guess)
<Agent_bob> will the change of DE affect the hotkeys ?
<Agent_bob> mostlikely it will.  but i know 0.01 about compiz
<Agent_bob> ntn
<yoy0ma> national trivia network?
<Agent_bob> next to nothing
<yoy0ma> :)
<joseph> !upgrades
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Agent_bob> you-bot-2 is aging quickly.     i don't think he's "standing in for ubotu" i think ubotu got canned...
<^u^> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<binde> slt
<thehizz> hey what's a good filesharing program like pando for linux??? is there such a thing??
<joseph> ktorrent
<thehizz> where you can send a big file to someone without having to use ftp
<joseph> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<joseph> there you go, thehizz, good luck.
<thehizz> joseph: is there an easy way to create an ftp server for one folder shared on ubuntu, that i can let the person just dl from my computer??
<thehizz> joseph: is there an easy program that acn do that?
<joseph> thehizz: you could use scp
<thehizz> scp?
<joseph> or you could just set up an ftp server
<joseph> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Agent_bob> ssh putty scp
<joseph> there's a good free windows client for it, too
<thehizz> joseph: is it easy to setup an ftp server?
<joseph> winscp
<Agent_bob> but for one dir   maybe vsftp
<joseph> thehizz: you should read a howto.  one sec.
<joseph> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<joseph> thehizz: one sec.
<thehizz> joseph: which do you recommend, though??
<joseph> thehizz: FTP mini-HOWTO:  http://tinyurl.com/34p323
<joseph> thehizz: i guess it depends.  i like to use torrents, but for your needs, i'd use scp.
<joseph> thehizz: you should read some documentation first, however.
<Agent_bob> fish://their.ip/   and put it there yourself   it you have an ssh account on their box
<thehizz> joseph: i understand all that there. i know what they are and how they work. but i dont know which one is best to use..
<joseph> thehizz: "best" is a subjective word.  it all depends on the user.  i told you my preferences (see above).
<joseph> thehizz: unless you're trying to start a file transfer flame, which is not a good thing.
<thehizz> joseph: you said scp.. but which of the ftp choices.. there were a lot..
<thehizz> no, i just want to get this big file to my friend
<thehizz> joseph: will you pm me?
<joseph> thehizz: here is a guide to scp:  http://tinyurl.com/5gunnf
<Agent_bob>  s  s  h !       S  S  H !      S  S  H !       'we will hack you,  hack you.'
<joseph> thehizz: i'm sorry, i decline all dcc requests.
<Agent_bob> sorry   wrong tune.
<thehizz> joseph: how do i pm you?
<joseph> thehizz: i told you all i'm going to tell you about scp.
<joseph> see the links i pasted.
<Agent_bob> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh: secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<thehizz> joseph: this doesnt make sense, though. i read the tinyurl. i cant use the scp. the tinyurl only said generally about what ftp servers and ftp transfers are.. i know all that.. the ftp! thing you showed me didnt have a link..
<thehizz> joseph: can you help me set an ftp server up?
<joseph> thehizz: the link tells you how to set up ssh
<joseph> thehizz: i've helped you already.
<thehizz> joseph: i have ssh
<Agent_bob> thehizz why can't you use scp ?
<thehizz> but that isnt an ftp
<thehizz> the other person isnt on windows.. they're on ubuntu also
<joseph> sshd facilitates encrypted file transfers
<joseph> then it should be easy.
<joseph> scp user@friendscomputer file
<thehizz> but i dont know how to set it up so they can log in.. and limit them to the one file..
<joseph> thehizz: see the ssh documentation.
<joseph> also type 'man sshd' in a terminal for help
<joseph> and 'man sshd_config'
<Agent_bob> scp / root@friends.box:/windows         :)))
<joseph> heh
<Agent_bob> oops forgot the   -r
<joseph> thehizz: disregard Agent_bob.
<Agent_bob> why ?
 * Agent_bob looks around innocently ...
<thehizz> ? im pretty confused..
 * joseph slaps his forehead
<joseph> thehizz: you have to read the documentation - no one is going to walk you through it.
<Agent_bob> joseph umm i might.
 * joseph sighs
<Agent_bob> thehizz open a terminal.    run;  sudo apt-get install ssh  ;sudo adduser guest       set the password for guest as it prompts you.   put the files you want them to have access to in /home/guest     run: sudo chown guest -R /home/guest      so that they have full access to those files.     tell them to use ssh(in linux)  or putty(in windows)   and the guest account with the password you supplied.   the scp command comes wi
<Agent_bob> thehizz alternately you can   run;   sudo apt-get install proftpd        (tweek to your liking)   and tell them to login to your ip as ftp://your.ip  with the name guest and the password you set up.
<Agent_bob> or vsftp    ^  that too.
<Agent_bob> and if we tell you more you will be more confused than you already aren't thehizz
<Agent_bob> cause you know all that.
<thehizz> Agent_bob: awessomee
<thehizz> that looks like it should work
<erpo> I've installed plain vanilla ubuntu and I want KDE 4. Which metapackage should I install to get it?
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> joseph i only walked him through it to confound you, you know   :/
<Agent_bob> joking
<erpo> So KDE 4 is not in the main ubuntu repos like KDE 3 is?
 * Agent_bob <shrugs>  i turned both keys and pushed the red button...
 * Agent_bob <gasps>  why are those missles leaving ???
<Agent_bob> ivan O.o
<Dragnslcr> erpo- kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<erpo> Dragnslcr: Thanks!
<Plummet> i am trying to install flash player plugin for firefox...i have it downloaded and i think extracted
<Agent_bob> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Plummet> awesome thanks
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Ido that infonode needs updated too  ^
<Daisuke_Ido> most definitely
<Plummet> im sure this is a common problem, but my monitor is moved around. how do i get to the x.conf file to fix the problem?
<Plummet> xorg.conf, where is that file?
<Roey> http://bash.org/?574196
<Roey> heheeh
<vanhack> Plummet: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Plummet> what exactly am i supposed to do with that? when i enter it into terminal nothing happens
<Agent_bob> Plummet you asked the location.    you did not ask for a command.
<vanhack> Plummet: please provide more details on what "moved around" means and someone may be able to tell you what needs editing
<Plummet> i know xorg.conf needs editing, i dont know how to edit it :(
<vanhack> Plummet: have you tried "System Settings" -> "Monitor & Display"?
<Agent_bob> /etc/X11/xorg.con is the "x.conf" you asked about.   it's in    /etc/X11    you can edit it as root if needed (and you have a clue what your doing)    or,  you can reconfigure the xserver with    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      @plummet
<Plummet> cool i got it, thanks a lot
<Agent_bob> conf   ^
<Agent_bob> f i dropped the f
<Agent_bob> where the f went ???
<cathy_> hey channel, looks like the freezer trick helped my failing hdd for much longer than 20 min. (in fact, 30 hours and counting) but I've now got to make sure this pc will boot in case that hdd fails again
<cathy_> so I have some grub questions...
<Agent_bob> launch
<wirechief> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vanhack> cathy_: any drive that's been freezer'd is pretty much guaranteed to fail again on the next boot...
<cathy_> i know what it is...i need some specific help pertaining to my setup...there have been a number of boots over last 30 hours
<Agent_bob> vanhack ?    only if it failed before it was frozen
<vanhack> Agent_bob: ah, context :)
<Agent_bob> all i was saying is that freezing doesn't see to hurt an hdd
<vanhack> Agent_bob: I've never heard of anyone intentionally freezing a drive except as a last-ditch effort on a failed/failing drive
<Agent_bob> now you have  :)
<cathy_> anyway...finished doing the spring cleaning of my pc insides, forgot to attach power to second hdd (iffy one), grub came up, but said the drive was missing...yet i'm pretty sure grub, mbr, and actual installation was all on the other drive...could someone please look at my grub file via pastebin?
<o0Chris0o> sorry for off topic..but I must say......"I am Iron Man"
 * Agent_bob deep freezed entire boxen    for testing.
<vanhack> cathy_: menu.lst?
<cathy_> yes
<wirechief> put a pasted of fdisk -l  in the paste
<cathy_> and i did freezer it to get data off, as last ditch effort for failing hard drive (3 pc's couldn't detect it in bios all of a sudden)
<Agent_bob> cathy_ sure.    paste menu.lst and device.map
<cathy_> thx
<cathy_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ArticWolf> during fsck -c ... what does DRDY ERR  mean and is it bad??
<ASUS-tek> yoo to all
 * Agent_bob notes that what may have actually helped, could have been messing with the cables rather than the cold storrage...
<cathy_> Agent_bob: it was NOT missing cables....lol
<Agent_bob> "messing"
<cathy_> ack...the pastebin link is in another language!
<Agent_bob> try   http://pastebin.ca
<vanhack> cathy_: try this one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<BonesolTeraDyne> ArticWolf: Are you using a Dell inspiron 530?
<cathy_> Agent_bob: ty :)
<cathy_> i was just typing up a request for this one :)
<ArticWolf> BonesolTeraDyne ... its a asus MB wth athalon 1.3gig cpu 512 ram
<BonesolTeraDyne> ArticWolf: SATA hard drive(s)?
<ArticWolf> no older IDE 40 gig ... thiink WD brand but might be Seagate
<ArticWolf> BonesolTeraDyne ....  no older IDE 40 gig ... thiink WD brand but might be Seagate
<cathy_> k...pertinent portion of menu.lst is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10386/
<cathy_> now i'll do the system map
<Agent_bob> device.map
<BonesolTeraDyne> ArticWolf: Huh. That message has only popped up on me when using SATAs on my dell. I was going to suggest changing the BIOS settings for the SATAs to RAID, but that won't work.
<Agent_bob> never mind cathy    i've seen enough.
<cathy_> Agent_bob: sorry, again, was just gonna ask if it wasn't that one you actually wanted
<cathy_> it's so simple we don't need pastebin: one one line it says "(hd0)	/dev/hda"
<ArticWolf> BonesolTeraDyne ... so you dont know what the message means/??? should i worry
<cathy_> second & last line of device.map is: "(hd1)	/dev/sda"
<Agent_bob> cathy_ only way to make that work both with and without the other disk is if you put a seperate bootloader on both disks   and bounce to that disk with something  like   lines 34,35,36
<BonesolTeraDyne> ArticWolf: Not in this case, I don't. Sorry.
<ArticWolf> BonesolTeraDyne ... thanks for trying  :)
<cathy_> Agent_bob: are you telling me grub or mbr was installed on wrong drive? the iffy one instead of where both OS's are?
<Agent_bob> cathy_ let me elaborate a little.    grub uses bios addressing to find it's disks/partitions/files     the address for hd0 is always 0x80    if the first disk fails to detect,  then the second becomes 0x80   and BOOMB!   grub can't find it's disk  cause it's looking for  0x81  and that disk is not there anymore.
<Agent_bob> cathy_ yes the  MBR is on the "iffy" disk.    and the rest of the grub bootloader is on the second one.
<cathy_> because before this hdd seemed to fail, i just had winblows on good sata drive, with ubuntu and gentoo on second ide drive...now i just have winblows and kubuntu on sata
<mike-kubuntu> hey, my usplash on bootup doesn't seem to start, or starts and then stops abruptly and moves to a text login, nothing is going wrong on bootup from teh messeges i see, or from what i can see in demsg, any tips on how to get a full graphical boot?
<Ashex> I've currently got the konquerer and adept icon having a seizure next to my cursor
<Ashex> it's kinda distracting
<cathy_> Agent_bob: so now what i need to do is use BluesKag's supergrub.iso cd to copy the mbr to the good sata drive, right?
<Ashex> well, they're either having a seizure
<cathy_> oh no, that won't work, will it?
<Ashex> or performing coitus and really enjoying
<Ashex> enjoying it*
<Agent_bob> cathy_ if you can change your bios to boot the "good" drive   bios will address it as 0x80  and grub will see it as  (hd0)     "note; that alone wont make it boot!"    but you can then install grub afresh onto the good disk and that should get you booting from the good disk permanantly
<monkeybritches_> mike-kubuntu: Did you install kde4?
<Agent_bob> cathy_ and as to your Q ^ up there.  no.  that wont help
<mike-kubuntu> monkeybritches_: yes
<cathy_> because I want to make sure that if the iffy drive fails again, everythig that's needed will be on good sata drive...so there won't be a hd0 AND an hd1
<cathy_> Agent_bob: i can change my bios to boot from the sata drive no problem...used to do it all the time
<Agent_bob> cathy_ yes, i'm telling you the only known way to do that.  you must migrate the good drive to a permanant bios address of 0x80
<monkeybritches_> I think that may be why. I had the same problem and nothing I did could fix it. Uinstalling KDE4 didn't help either.
<Agent_bob> cathy_ that's one post behind.   ^
 * Agent_bob is slow typing.
<Agent_bob> 112 words a minute.  and three [backspace] edits per word  == 20 words/minute
<mike-kubuntu> monkeybritches_: Oh, that just gave me an idea!, nomatter what happens it seems like kdm_kde4 attempts to start, i wonder if i can get it to come back by disableing kdm_kde4
<Agent_bob> cathy_ did you follow all of that ?
<cathy_> Agent_bob: so let me get this straight: Step 1: reboot to get into bios and make sure it always boots from sata (unfortunately is the third primary master)
<cathy_> Step 2: use the supergrub iso to reinstall a new grub on mbr of sata drive
<cathy_> it will make a new device map and everything?
<monkeybritches_> mike-kubuntu: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Agent_bob> cathy_ step one and two ok.     yes should.
<Agent_bob> cathy_ note.   you "may" experance a third glitch in some BIO'II (is that plural for bios ?)   some of them ignore your special disk ordering you setup in the bios setup when you boot from cd/dvd   and thus the install of grub might need tweeked still.   but best to try it first.
<cathy_> ok, cause when i originally took failing ide drive (primary master) out of box, sata drive (third master) took over and botted me into winblows, automatically
<mike-kubuntu> monkeybritches: cool, ima try now
<Agent_bob> cathy_ yes but windows looks for it's own first fs and ignores other disks/partitions/fs's when starting.  so as soon as you get it's loader kick started  it will usualy run with the ball
<cathy_> perhaps I should temporarily remove the iffy ide drive then for the reinstall-new-mbr-on-sata-with-supergrub.iso operation?
<cathy_> ie step 2?
<Agent_bob> good idea
<cathy_> Agent_bob: thx heaps...I do think I understand all of that :)
<Agent_bob> to clearify about the differance in windows      it calls the first windows partition it finds c:  even if it's on 0x83  or higher
<Agent_bob> cathy_ k.   welcome.
<cathy_> yeah...i know all that, as when I first started using linux I wasted weeks trying to "fool windows" with the dual boot howtwo's...then found out I didn't need to do all that by accident...k...gonna reboot for this...will come
<Phantal> My K -> Logoff menu is missing 'hibernate' and 'suspend', options that were there yesterday
<Phantal> Anyone know why?
<monkeybritches_> Phantal: Does it still have Shutdown?
<Phantal> monkeybritches_: actually no, it just has logoff
<monkeybritches_> Phantal: And did it not boot into the GUI, but instead make you log on at the command line?
<Phantal> no
<Phantal> i hibernated the laptop last night, resumed from hibernate this morning, and I tried to hibernate it this afternoon
<monkeybritches_> Phantal: Lok in System Settings > Advanced > Session Manager and verify the Confirm logout and Offer shutdown options are still checked.
<monkeybritches_> Look, even. :(|)
<Agent_bob> locking in
<Agent_bob> i go now.   someone can trouble shoot cathy if needed.    i dont think it will be though...
<Phantal> monkeybritches_: alright, both are checked
<Phantal> they were when i went in there taht is
<Phantal> sorry it took so long, there isn't a system settings or advanced, it ws under a different menu
<dbglt> is there anyway to get multimedia keys working
<dbglt> with kde4?
<monkeybritches_> Phantal: Under System Settings > System Services is acpid running/set to start at boot?
<Phantal> monkeybritches_: it's a very watered-down interface ... just has a checkmark, no information about the service itself other than its name
<Phantal> but, it is checked
<Phantal> i see two processes running with 'acpi' in their name, usr/bin/acpid, and hald-addon-acpi
<monkeybritches_> Has anything changed since the last time you were able to do it successfully?
<Phantal> yes, but i wouldn't have expected this to be significant.  one sec while i look through this and remember what it was i changed
<tata> sound prob in kubuntu
<tata> using usb sound
<Phantal> I was trying to figure out why the battery monitor in the tray said 'charging' and 99%
<tata> hello
<Phantal> So i went into the power control -> laptop battery, and set 'show battery level percentage' because it was unchecked ... and i think that's it
<Phantal> today when i looked at it, though, the ACPI config page tab had all checkmarks greyed out
<monkeybritches_> Have you tried unsetting show battery level percentage to see if it reverses it?
<Phantal> nope, it didn't
<monkeybritches_> I can't think of any other resolutions at the moment. I have problems of my own. Perhaps someone else here knows something?
<o0Chris0o> how do I stop quanta for opening up websites in the editor from irc?
<nimrod> hello
<o0Chris0o> hi
<nimrod> hei o0Chris0o
<o0Chris0o> how do I stop quanta for opening up websites in the editor from irc?
<SebNaitsabes> which IRC client
<nimrod> i dont know
<o0Chris0o> konversation
<nimrod> ah the same as me
<yuikook> hi
<nimrod> hey
<yuikook> i'm thai
<yuikook> i love ubuntu
<nimrod> cool
<nimrod> i like kubuntu 7.10
<nimrod> i'm norwegian
<yuikook> i use new version
<yuikook> 8.04
<nimrod> ah
<yuikook> i remove windows and install ubuntu
<nimrod> i tryed 8.04, but it wasn't working on my pc
<nimrod> me to
<yuikook> oh
<nimrod> i would wait until 8.10 coming
<yuikook> 6 month
<yuikook> october?
<nimrod> is 8.10 coming in 6 month?
<yuikook> yes
<nimrod> yes
<nimrod> in october
<nimrod> or, it depends on when you heard the message
<yuikook> i test xubuntu
<nimrod> cool
<yuikook> very fast than ubuntu
<yuikook> but xubuntu have little function
<nimrod> i see
<nimrod> i have only tryed kubuntu
<nimrod> i'm using it now
<nimrod> everythink works fine
<yuikook> i going to work, nice to miss you nimrod
<nimrod> everything*
<nimrod> thank you :)
<nimrod> nice to meet u to
<yuikook> see you again
<yuikook> bye
<nimrod> bye
<nimrod> yes
<nimrod> hei Mr_Pan
<nimrod> what's the fastest windows-alike os in Linux?
<RurouniJones> er
<RurouniJones> You mean window manager?
<nimrod> no
<RurouniJones> distribution?
<nimrod> yes
<RurouniJones> the distributions don't differ that much under the hod if you are after "windows look-a-like"
<RurouniJones> find a window manager that emulates Windows and stick it on top of the distribution of your chocie
<Mr_Pan> nimrod,
<nimrod> ok
<nimrod> i see
<Mr_Pan> i use kubuntu 8.04
<Mr_Pan> the fastest is puppy linux
<nimrod> puppy linux?
<nimrod> never heard about it :)
<RurouniJones> It isn't one of the big major Distributions
<RurouniJones> but it is small and fast
<RurouniJones> hence the name
<inavat> puppies aren't fast
<nimrod> hehe
<Mr_Pan> arxh linux is fast too
<Mr_Pan> arch linux
<RurouniJones> inavat, chase one with a blowtorch and then say that again.
<inavat> k, brb
<nimrod> i think i will hold a finger on kubuntu...as i will try to learn to build programs
<inavat> learn to build programs?
<nimrod> write programs, i meant
<o0Chris0o> you don't write them
<o0Chris0o> they are already written, you just install them with adept or through the console
<nimrod> yes ..but i want to learn programming
<o0Chris0o> !programming
<ubottu> Factoid programming not found
<o0Chris0o> oops used to other room I was in :-p
<nimrod> hehe
<nimrod> are you a noob to like me?
<dennister> did Agent_bob leave?
<dennister> 'cause while it took some doing...i am now in my new installation, on the sata drive, without the iffy ide drive even attached
<nimrod> i dont know
<dennister> lol...used BluesKaj's supergrub.iso, got the mbr on the right drive, then fsck was giving me a rash...had to manually edit men.lst, device.map (and fstab for good measure), etc....but it worked! :)
<nimrod> cool
<dennister> even had to find the iso disk, couldn't, had to burn a new one...what a saga, but like i said, if I can boot everything now even if the ide drive fails again...
<nimrod> new disk?
<dennister> oh dear, i haven't checked my winblows installation...that pro bably won't work with my menu.lst the way it is
<Emo_Geek> Okay! Can anyone help me?
<flaccid> !ask | Emo_Geek
<ubottu> Emo_Geek: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dennister> nimrod: the iffy drive is a 300G pata drive less than 2 years old (newest one i have), but it was failing on me a couple of days ago...i did the freezer trick to get the data off yesterday, but it's still working (freezer is only supposed to work for 20 minutes or so, but it's been over 30 hours of success so far)
<Emo_Geek> I need some help. I just installed Kubuntu back onto my computer, and now that I have since before i had the unfinished hardy on it, I cannot download programs like fire fox and pidgin and others I need. Is there something wrong in my sources.list? paste.ubuntu.com/10409
<nimrod> that sounds ok
<nimrod> dennister
<dennister> Agent_bob really helped me out
<Emo_Geek> I wanna be able to get my computer back up to speed. I have internet connection and I have a live CD.
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: everything is commented out. goto adept manager -> manage repositories and re-enable at least the main repos
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: brb then,
<flaccid> np
<nimrod> i wonder how i can start to learn python-codes
<flaccid> nimrod: google
<dennister> anyway, now i should go back to edit menu.lst again for winblows' sake, and try booting it...i just wanted to thank Agent_bob, but he's gone now
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: Adept Manager will not open for me. It acts like it will open, and then it never appears.
<dennister> another satisfied customer of the kubuntu channel :)
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: please run kdesudo adept_manager from konsole and if it fails to run pastebin the output please
<dennister> lol...good night folks
<nimrod> good night, dennister
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: brb
<nimrod> flaccid, ok
<RurouniJones> nimrod: http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<nimrod> thanks RurouniJones :)
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: paste.ubuntu.com/10410/
<flaccid> thanks
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: thats all you get and it fails to load?
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: wasn't it kdesudo adept_manager?
<flaccid> calling your username administrator is not great but i doubt that would affect it, but i guess its possible
<flaccid> yes it was
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: yeah thats what I typed of what you told me to do.
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: and thats what I came up with.
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: *shrugs* so I am not sure what I need to do now.
<Emo_Geek> I have internet access and everything.
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: is your system date correct?
<Emo_Geek> i.. think so. let me check...
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: have you set a root password? can we test this direct under root?
<o0Chris0o> blah! its still doing it! How do I stop Quanta from opening websites I click on here on IRC? I want firefox to do it, Quanta is a web authoring program
<Emo_Geek> i cannot get through because I need root access. it wont let me adjust the date and time which has it set to the 5th.
<needhelp> any ways to combine a few vcds into one single dvd in kubuntu?
<Emo_Geek> i dont know how to let it allow me to have root access.
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: to set a root password do sudo passwd root
<Emo_Geek> ok
<Emo_Geek> brb then
<o0Chris0o> anyone?
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: what client
<o0Chris0o> flaccid: ubuntu, but it should be the same for either kubuntu or ubuntu,
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: irc client i mean
<o0Chris0o> not sure why firefox isn't picking it up
<o0Chris0o> oh
<o0Chris0o> konversation
<flaccid> ok konversation
<pirate_chef> Hhmmm...I had that problem, o0Chris0o
<o0Chris0o> how did ya fix it pirate_chef
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: change the file association in konqueror or system settings for html files
<o0Chris0o> prolly system settings, I don't have konq
<pirate_chef> Yah, I think that's it
<pirate_chef> hhmmm...maybe
<pirate_chef> System Settings > Default Applications?
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: it was having difficulty for me putting in the code. restarting comp and will try again.
<o0Chris0o> pirate_chef: yeah, it was already selected as firefox
<pirate_chef> did you have the path?
<pirate_chef>  /usr/bin/firefox
<pirate_chef> Open http and https URLs in the following browser:
<pirate_chef> or /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<flaccid> im not aware of konversatin having a config setting for browser, so if html mime is set to firefox it should work
<flaccid> if it doesn't, submit a bug
<flaccid> or ask in #kde or #konversation
<flaccid> is this kde3 or kde4?
<o0Chris0o> neither
<o0Chris0o> I am running gnome
<pirate_chef> hhmmm----
<o0Chris0o> but it is a kde app
<pirate_chef> don't know much about gnome
<pirate_chef> You would have to change the settings in GNOME, though, right?
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: password updates successfully. date and time adjusted to correct time.
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: you probably need to run it under kde for it to work. its how its designed unfortunately unless gnome has an answer hmm
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: goto konsole and do su then try adept_manager
<needhelp> how to mount a cd? i put in my vcd but nothing happen
<Emo_Geek> got the same thing again.
<Emo_Geek> it is the 5th today is it not?
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: it said it was set too far in the future again.
<o0Chris0o> flaccid: actually gnome can run kde apps
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: yes it can run them. but if a kde app references something in the DE which is not loaded..
<nimrod> good bye...
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: so what should I do then?
<flaccid> !bugs | Emo_Geek
<ubottu> Emo_Geek: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> submit a bug
<Emo_Geek> oy. okay.
<needhelp> how to mount a cd? i put in my vcd but nothing happen
<flaccid> needhelp: there could be a problem with the vcd, check dmesg
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/227181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227181 in ubuntu "Ubuntu "Set too far in future" issue" [Undecided,New]
<Emo_Geek> got it posted.
<clayd> can someone help point me in the right dirrection to set up dual monitors on 8.04?
<zeeon> goodmorning
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: cool see the result i guess
<Emo_Geek> okay. And I also have an IT Friend who is experienced with this and he might be able to help me with it tomorrow and might even take my comp until he can fix it if I dont get a response. Thanks for all the help.
<flaccid> i hope he can, but im out of ideas, Emo_Geek. no errors..
<Emo_Geek> *nods* its alright. Thanks for the help you gave me tho. :) Definately helped grow my experience with kubunty.
<Emo_Geek> **kubuntu
<flaccid> np
<zeeon> Anyone messed about with compiz fusion in kde4?
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: hey did you see if command line package management works?
<Emo_Geek> mmm no. I don't think I tried it. whats the command?
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: what do you need to do?
<flaccid> !software | Emo_Geek
<ubottu> Emo_Geek: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Emo_Geek> I just wanna be able to install fire fox and stuff. Since its gray right now, it wont let me install it and other programs I need.
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: ah are you telling me that adept manager does actually run?
<zeeon> did you try "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0" in konsole?
<Emo_Geek> no it won't.
<Emo_Geek> no i have not tried that yet zeeon
<Emo_Geek> bbr
<flaccid> then where is it grayed out?
<Emo_Geek> **brb
<zeeon> try it Emo_Geek
<flaccid> zeeon: no repos is enabled yet..
<zeeon> edit sources?
<flaccid> yes
<Emo_Geek> zeeon: time stamp too far int he future.
<flaccid> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0: safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1001 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: edit the sources manually and then run sudo apt-get update . it should be in the link above
<flaccid> probably just need: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main universe restricted multiverse if its hardy for example
<Emo_Geek> nah its gutsy. it said the main universe is restricted.
<Emo_Geek> how do I edit the sources manually?
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: with kdesud /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> kdesudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> uncomment out main then update list
<flaccid> i still dont' get what you mean by its grayed out if adept can't even run...
<fizzer> morning
<Emo_Geek> so remove the 'uncomment' part?
<Emo_Geek> or remove the comment in main?
<flaccid> yeah the '#'
<Emo_Geek> oh okay brb then
<flaccid> just remove the hash at front
<flaccid> then sudo apt-get update
<Emo_Geek> well when I had the live cd in, it showed me the adept manager
<flaccid> when you run the live cd, everything is to do with the install on the live cd, nothing to do with what is on the hard disk..
<Emo_Geek> now my cources list is completely empty
<Emo_Geek> **sources
<flaccid> how did you do that Emo_Geek?
<Emo_Geek> i dont know....
<flaccid> ok change to root with su
<fizzer> btw how i can get my amorak play mp3
<Emo_Geek> the kdesud says that its already running, so I tried the nano sudo /etc/apt/sources.list and there is nothing there.
<Emo_Geek> how do I do that?
<hydrogen> it should be sudo nano ..
<hydrogen> not nano sudo
<hydrogen> your editing a file called "sudo"
<flaccid> then do this: echo deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restricted multiverse >> /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<hydrogen> which is obviously empty
<BonesolTeraDyne> fizzer: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<flaccid> firefox 3 is backported to gutsy i hope
<fizzer> BonesolTeraDyne: tu
<fizzer> ty*
<fizzer> E: Couldn't find package kubutnu-resriced-extras
<fizzer> says that
<hydrogen> ...
<Emo_Geek> so I do this first: echo deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restricted multiverse, then I do /etc/apt/sources.list? then I do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 at the end?
<flaccid> um no, just like i said: echo deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restricted multiverse >> /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<hydrogen> I'd suggest just opening adept
<hydrogen> and going to manage repostiories
<flaccid> hydrogen: it doesn't open.
<hydrogen> and enabling multiverse/universe
<hydrogen> ah
<Emo_Geek> with the >> in it?
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: yes
<hydrogen> flaccid: that won't work as he's not root
<Emo_Geek> brb then
<Emo_Geek> okay so those first, then the update and the install?
<flaccid> hydrogen: i told him to do it under root
<hydrogen> echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restircted multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> because google says that the problem could be related to sudo..
<flaccid> hydrogen: sources is currently blank.
<hydrogen> oh man, that was a long read in the scrollback
<flaccid> hehe
<fizzer> now i have downloaded kdm theme manager can some one help to isntal it?
<noaXess> good morning (here it's 0742 am)
<fizzer> hey what was that command that i can unback ziped files
<fizzer> tar ...
<fizzer> or what was it
<noaXess> uis it stable to upgrad fomr 7.10 to 8.04, or are there some things to know?
<hydrogen> heh, that pastebin of the sources.list is pretty cool :>
<flaccid> google fizzer
<flaccid> fizzer: unzip if its zip
<noaXess> fizzer: unzip
<fizzer> what about .tar.bz2 files
<noaXess> fizzer: google
<clayd> how do i set up dual monitors on 8.04.  I have both running but the desktops are mirrored and i want to span them.
<noaXess> fizzer: or bunzip2
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> tar.bz2
<noaXess> clayd: over system setting, display/monitor
<hydrogen> you should use tar -xjf
<hydrogen> so you don't need to run two commands
<noaXess> hydrogen: other way :)
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: permission denied.
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> not other way
<noaXess> i mean other solution than run two commands ;)
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: did you run under root. we want to avoid sudo incase its a bug
<hydrogen> what?
<Emo_Geek> ok. how do I run it under root? xP
<hydrogen> (the what being to noaxess)
<Emo_Geek> ** :P
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: just su first
<Emo_Geek> just type su?
<noaXess> hydrogen:  your solution to extract a tar.bz2 is another solution instead of running two commands.. bunzip2.. tar...
<flaccid> yeah then put in the root pass you set before
<hydrogen> yes
<noaXess> :)
<Emo_Geek> oh okay!
<Emo_Geek> -brb
<flaccid> i always like tar xjvf
<hydrogen> verbose gets annoying when you unpack really big archives :)
<clayd> noaXess: when  ever i run that the desktop goes goes blank and i only have use of my mouse
<fizzer> guys please help this wan, in console how i can go other flower :D
<flaccid> hydrogen: i enjoy it :p
<noaXess> clayd: then.. it's better to manipulate directly the xorg.conf file.. just googling about dual monitor under linux..
<flaccid> fizzer: huh?
<clayd> thanks
<fizzer> was it cd /home/fizzer etc...
<fizzer> or what was it
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: malformed line 74 in sources list.
<flaccid> clayd: if you are using open drivers its easy, if you use the restricted its manual generally
<Emo_Geek> wouldn't let me do that command you told me to do. got in as root tho
<fizzer> i now have unback kdmtheme and then i need to get that flower where i unback it
<fizzer> in console
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: what does the sources.list look like atm?
<noaXess> clayd: if you can.. then enable the openssh server on your machin.. and connect with an other machin over ssh to the first machine.. an manipulate the xorg.con file.. then you can restart kdm remotly and see whats happend.
<clayd> i am using the restricted ones.  is it better to use the open ones
<Emo_Geek> lemme check. will pasteback(?) on paste.ubuntu.com for you
<flaccid> clayd: only easier for dual display as you can use xrandr but otherwise no
<noaXess> clayd: what graficcard?
<flaccid> thanks emo
<clayd> ati x700
<flaccid> clayd: you could try the open driver "radeon" and use xrandr to set the dual display but the graphics performance won't be as good
<flaccid> in terms of using the restricted driver, google because its not straight forward.
<navetz__> where is fstab
<clayd> dang looks like i have some time to spend wth google and the restricted drivers
<flaccid> !fstab | navetz__
<ubottu> navetz__: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<flaccid> its in /etc/fstab
<flaccid> clayd: im on ati too and i know what its like :(
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: it wont let me paste to paste.ubuntu.com. it looks the same as paste.ubuntu.com/10409/ tho
<flaccid> but its the same with nvidia. if they supported xrandr then it would all be sweet
<clayd> why is it that it is so hard to work with ATI under linux?
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: run this under root: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restircted multiverse" > /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: then try again
<Emo_Geek> ok
<flaccid> clayd: because ati doesn't support open/x11 hardware standards
<flaccid> not all of them
<clayd> how nice
<flaccid> ie. im happy to put up with a closed BLOB driver as long as its compatible with the display manager
<flaccid> but this is not the case
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: permission denied.
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: are you sure this is done under root?
<Emo_Geek> yes. I have it under root right now.
<Emo_Geek> I put su, entered the password and it has me under root
<flaccid> what does file /etc/apt/sources.list return?
<Emo_Geek> Permission Denied.
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: how about ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<fizzer> hmm
<noaXess> Emo_Geek: why not using sudo?
<fizzer> where i can get working kdm theme manager
<flaccid> Emo_Geek:  if i get that i might be able to see the problem with the file
<Emo_Geek> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4275 2008-05-05 22:49 /etc/apt/sources.listr
<flaccid> noaXess: because there might be a bug with sudo
<Emo_Geek> ok
<Emo_Geek> **sources.list
<noaXess> what's exactly the problem Emo_Geek?
<flaccid> he can't change sources.list apparently, even under root, nor does adept manager run
<Emo_Geek> I just got kubuntu installed back onto myc omputer after the hardy unfinished messed it up, and now I can't install programs I had lost because of it, and now adept manager doesn't run even through the command window and the programs I want to install are gray and unclickable. And its a she.
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: so you telling me you can't sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list and save a change?
<Emo_Geek> i havent tried it yet.
<Emo_Geek> new to this whole ubuntu thing.
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: you keep saying grayed out, yet you say adept manager won't run. what is grayed out and where?
<fizzer> hmm in kde-apps kdm theme manager dowloading wont work :/
<noaXess> Emo_Geek: start adept_manager over consle.. with: sudo adept_manager
<Emo_Geek> At first when I ran the live cd, it had the firefox stuff grayed out. sorry. Now that I am not running the cd, i cant get adept manager or add remove programs to run. sorry getting info mixed up. been on this for almost 4 hours now. noaXess: tried it. doesnt work
<flaccid> noaXess: already tried that. apparently it doesn't run at all.
<Emo_Geek> so what do I edit in sources.list? writing it all down so I dont miss a beat
<noaXess> hm.. flaccid: already tested to install any package over console?
<noaXess> sudo apt-get....
<Emo_Geek> yes
<Emo_Geek> done that on my comp
<flaccid> Emo_Geek:  put it this way. the only thing you need in sources.list is: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<Emo_Geek> nuthin.
<flaccid> noaXess: repos need to be enabled to do that. the only thing enabled atm is the cdrom according to http://paste.ubuntu.com/10409/
<Emo_Geek> yeah I have that
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: without a # ?
<Emo_Geek> I.. think so yes.
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<flaccid> what happens there..
<Emo_Geek> ok lemme try.
<flaccid> i mean if you do kdesudo /etc/apt/sources.list and can't save then there is something crazy wrong..
<flaccid> the file exists and with correct perms so yeah.
<Emo_Geek> malformed line 74
<Emo_Geek> yeah i have tried to edit like the people in #ubuntu for three hours or more told me to do, and it wouldn't sav
<Emo_Geek> e
<flaccid> pastebin the current sources.list so i can see line 74
<flaccid> i mean if you can't save it wtf. i don't see how the perms can prevent saving. if you are root or under sudo then it should save.
<Emo_Geek> this is the first line in the sources.list in paste.ubuntu.com/10409 and it hasnt changed since i posted it there.
<Emo_Geek> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/ gutsy main restricted
<fizzer> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Emo_Geek> I am under root. lemme copy down what it says i am under. brb
<flaccid> well yes we need to get rid of that and use the repos
<Emo_Geek> administrator@administrator-desktop
<Emo_Geek> thats what its under.
<Emo_Geek> i just put it at administrator to just get the install over with.
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: that is not root.
<flaccid> like i said su for root after setting the password
<flaccid> the prompt should be root@administrator
<Emo_Geek> okay. so I have to go through su again. -_- and I had put it at su.... lemme do it again
<flaccid> you can also do sudo -i to use your user password
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: thats what i said 3 times :)
<Emo_Geek> ok now its at root. sorry. this is the 4th hour i have been doing this nonstop
<flaccid> you should of put your OWN username in the install
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: yeah i knew it would have to be user error.
<Emo_Geek> i did. I just put it as administrator.
<Emo_Geek> okay so try the codes again then?]
<Emo_Geek> **commands
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: bad practice. use your OWN username.
<Emo_Geek> okay okay *slaps hand*
<flaccid> one sec
<flaccid> echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restircted multiverse" > /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<flaccid> run that under root, let me know the result.
<Emo_Geek> ok brb then
<Emo_Geek> OMFG. it all worked.
<Emo_Geek> sheeeeesh! all the commands worked. was able to get update and was able to install firefox 3.0
<flaccid> yeah of course :)
<Emo_Geek> lol
<Emo_Geek> ok what next then?
<flaccid> thats what happens when you follow directions :p
<flaccid> well whats still wrong?
<Emo_Geek> lol yes. thanks for the help. oh i dont know xP lemme see.
<Emo_Geek> brb
<flaccid> np Emo_Geek
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: I still get gray unclickable programs I wish to install. Now that adept is running.
<Emo_Geek> like firefox for example.
<ackbahr> Hi there! Just installed Hardy from CD, but I don't get sound.... Could someone help?
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: goto manage repositories
<Emo_Geek> in the settings of adept add remove programs? or adept manager?
<flaccid> goto adept manager and goto manage repositories from the menu
<Emo_Geek> ok in manage repos.
<flaccid> yes
<Emo_Geek> **im in manage repos
<flaccid> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox: meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 120 kB
<flaccid> make sure main is enabled
<flaccid> which we already did
<Emo_Geek> ok -goes to check-
<Emo_Geek> ok so what next then? how do I check to see if main is enabled?
<Deepthought> is there a way to adjust sync between image and sound in kaffeine ?  The sound lags about a quarter of a sec..
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: its in there.
<tuanpham> hi
<Emo_Geek> ok so I look for.....? just main?
<tuanpham> does anynone know how to zip a folder in kubuntu ?
<tuanpham> i tried zip -r folder name
<tuanpham> but it can't make achiver
<tuanpham> help help :)
<ere4si> try tar
<flaccid> check the boxes for everything but sources. that should do it.
<tuanpham> how cai i do that ?
<Emo_Geek> ok breb
<stefan-f> hmm, okay, Ilost ma network config
<stefan-f> dont know why
<ere4si> tar -cf file.tar folder
<Emo_Geek> flaccid: everything is checked but source code
<flaccid> ok cool
<tuanpham> ere4si:  i want to make .zip file
<Emo_Geek> so what next then?
<tuanpham> not .tar file
<ere4si> tuanpham: err there's 7zip I think
<tuanpham> because i send it to other, who use window
<flaccid> if you have them enabled and you fetch updates, you should be able to install them. what is the name of the package you want install
<Emo_Geek> i just want to be able to install fire fox from that window. And perhaps Pidgin too since kopete keeps shutting down on me evertime I try to log into it
<flaccid> well you should be able to
<tuanpham> do we have any kind of zip
<Emo_Geek> ok so I fetch and install updates first then right?
<flaccid> verify by installing with cli. sudo apt-get install firefox or sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: yes.
<tuanpham> wich use in UI ?
<tuanpham> or contextual menu
<tuanpham> i tried ark
<Emo_Geek> iu already sudo apt-get intalled firefox-3.0
<tuanpham> but it does not work :( in kubuntu 8
<Emo_Geek> theres no updates for it to fetch
<flaccid> Emo_Geek: well its already installed. so what is there left to do?
<ere4si> tuanpham: there is a package called zip - have you installed it?
<Emo_Geek> wel... Shrugs* I could look through the adept add/remove programs. I just want my system back to where it was when all the programs I was able to install were not gray and unclickable. *shrugs*
<Emo_Geek> and programs that I used to be capable of installing before hardy messed up my computer are now no longer able to be installed on it.
<flaccid> Emo_Geek:  you have to be specific. you have to find what repos the package is in.
<flaccid> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0: safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1001 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<flaccid> that is in main for example
<mandy> flaccid: it booted me
<flaccid> ok
<mandy> but .. oy anyway. before hardy messed up my computer, I was able to install any program from the adept add remove programs list. now only selected programs are available that I can download.
<mandy> the ones i cant download i used to be able to before are gray and unclickable. that is something i would like to get rid of if i can
<mandy> if it can't, then I guess run it as is? the other issue I am having is that kopete closes every time i try to log into my accounts on it, and i want to down load pidgin instead, but it wond let me download it. do I just do the code sudo apt-get install pidgin?
<flaccid> so what happens mandy when you sudo apt-get install pidgin ?
<mandy> -goes to try-
<Choreboy> I can't use Compiz effects! Halp! I don't seem to be able to start Compiz. I've followed the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Choreboy> and I've installed everything necessary... I just can't get 'er running.
<mandy> flaccid: couldnt find package
<flaccid> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<firecrotch> Choreboy:  And you've attempted to start Compiz by hitting alt+f2 and typing compiz --replace ?
<flaccid> mandy: is main enabled in manage repositories and did you fetch updates?
<Choreboy> yes
<Choreboy> it just sits there
<Choreboy> I've done it in Konsole also
<mandy> yes. it didnt have any updates to fetch or something... no updates showed up that it fetched
<firecrotch> Choreboy:  Can you pastebin the output from Konsole?
<flaccid> mandy: pastebin current sources.list please
<mandy> ok. one sec.
<Choreboy> Would if I could, Konsole doesn't give me anything except a blank line.
<Choreboy> not even a prompt.
<Choreboy> I tried it with the Alt+F2 and everything flashes but it doesn't have any effects.
<firecrotch> Choreboy:  Have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager? Also, what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Choreboy> yes, 8.04
<Choreboy> I've configured various settings like the cube rotation, etc... just can't get 'er up and running
<mandy> flaccid: it won't let me paste to paste.ubuntu.com. here is what my sources.list says:
<firecrotch> Choreboy: K Menu -> System -> Desktop Effects
<flaccid> mandy: why won't it paste to the website?
<firecrotch> Needs to be set to Custom
<Choreboy> I've done that too
<Choreboy> and it is
<Choreboy> still no effects.
<firecrotch> Choreboy:  What's your graphics card?
<mandy> www.security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security universe main multiverse resctricted, www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy updates universe main multiverse restricted, www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe main multiverse restricted
<mandy> flaccid: it says there is some error with it
<flaccid> wtf
<wirechief_intel> curl -F file=@/etc/X11/xorg.conf nopaste.com/a
<Choreboy> onboard ATI on laptop
<flaccid> whats with the wwws?
<wirechief_intel> you can use that coding to paste files
<mandy> thats what it says on my sources list.
<wirechief_intel> install curl
<wirechief_intel> mandy ^^
<mandy> sudo apt-get instal curl?
<flaccid> how is curl going to help wirechief_intel?
<wirechief_intel> yes
<firecrotch> Choreboy:  Likely something with your graphics card
<mandy> brb then/
<firecrotch> Choreboy:  Unfortunately I know nothing about ATI cards
<wirechief_intel> change xorg.conf to whatever file name you want to upload
<flaccid> mandy: goto manage repos in adept, uncheck all, update then exit. then go back into adept manage repos and enable all but the source repos then fetch updates.
<Choreboy> firecrotch: you know more than I do :-\
<wirechief_intel> flaccid that will upload /etc/X11/xorg.conf to paste
<wirechief_intel> flaccid but you can basicallly set it for any file
<flaccid> ok wirechief, you look after mandy
<wirechief_intel> flaccid no i just saw he could not paste, that will help ive got others im working on nwo
<testsubject> would kubuntu run best on an XBOX360 or a PS3?  would wine stuff run well on that?
<flaccid> wirechief_intel: if you advise something then you must follow through with them.
<firecrotch> Choreboy:  What's the exact model of the graphics card?
<wirechief_intel> flaccid no, its just code you can use it or not who cares.
<flaccid> wirechief_intel: im sure mandy cares.
<mandy> uh yes i do. and also, it still didnt fetch updates.
<Choreboy> Well I could tell you that if I could log back into windows, which is another problem I have. LILO doesn't give me the option.
<flaccid> mandy: please explain why.
<toker> Hi all.. I am not getting much love from the pre-packaged version of wine with guildwars it's really hit-n-miss weather it will start this time or not.. sometimes does and sometimes doesn't..  I have consistantly had good luck when I compile wine by hand.. I remember there being alot of dependent packages that need to be pre installed for a compile of wine to work on *buntu..  I also remember there being a script(?) of some sort
<toker> that will get the required deps for a hand compile.. but I don't remember where that info is located can someone point me in the right direction?  Thanks :)
<mandy> why I care? oh xP nm then
<mandy> or it not fetching updates?
<mandy> i am not sure why
<flaccid> what happens?
<flaccid> mandy: what is the output of sudo apt-get udpate;
<flaccid> sudo apt-get update
<mandy> lemme check
<flaccid> !doesntwork | mandy
<ubottu> mandy: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<firecrotch> Choreboy: lspci | grep ATI
<flaccid> i'll brb
<Choreboy> is that a Konsole command?
<mandy> many many MANY erros with archive.ubuntu. so no updates were installed.
<Choreboy> firecrotch: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500
<firecrotch> Choreboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixLaptopATIcard   has a fix, I can't personally vouch for the validity of it though
<Choreboy> firecrotch: so it really IS my card? Wowza.
<firecrotch> Choreboy:  Could be.  I'm by no means an expert on Compiz or ATI problems
<Choreboy> firecrotch: well I appreciate the googling. I wouldn't have even thought to search for a fix.
<firecrotch> Google: it's what I do best lol
<Choreboy> firecrotch: I usually don't ask for help with things i can find out there on the googles, I try to keep IRC as a last resort.
<firecrotch> Choreboy: well, I seem to have a knack for finding stuff on Google that other people can't find, anyways
<Piero_Scaruffi> can i get some help please
<Choreboy> firecrotch: you could make money on that Yahoo Answers thing
<firecrotch> Choreboy:  Never heard of it.... I'll look into it
<Piero_Scaruffi> i was wondering how i can install this app, which isn't in the repos yet: http://dp0154.debowypark.waw.pl/ac/downloads/alarm-clock-0.9.3.tar.gz ?
<Piero_Scaruffi> gzipped tar
<Piero_Scaruffi> i am clueless
<Choreboy> firecrotch: I think it was Yahoo. My dad has used it. Someone asks a question and says how much the answer is worth to them. If you find the answer, you get that money
<Choreboy> firecrotch: or something to that effect
<mandy> flaccid: it says that there were no updates available to install
<firecrotch> Choreboy:  Interesting
<flaccid> mandy: well if you cannot install a program from main after updating repos, then submit a but
<flaccid> bug
<mandy> i did submit a bug.
<flaccid> ok case closed.
<djdarkman> does someone know what this means:
<djdarkman> onfigure.in:43: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE
<djdarkman> ?
<flaccid> djdarkman: anything in google?
<djdarkman> flaccid: nothing that helps, I don`t realy understand automake
<flaccid> ah well
<mandy> thanks for all the help then flaccid. I till talk to my friend to see if he can help me any further.
<flaccid> fair enoug mandy. i still believe its user error so that person might be able to help.
<flaccid> hhahah
<firecrotch> djdarkman: What are you trying to compile?
<djdarkman> firecrotch: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KVolumeOSD?content=80354
<firecrotch> djdarkman:  Is that the only error?
<djdarkman> firecrotch: yes http://djdarkman.pastebin.us/?show=m40bd59cb
<firecrotch> djdarkman: Definitely over my head there.... sorry
<flaccid> those kind of errors usually depict incorrect lang version
<flaccid> incorrect version somewhere thus the undefinitions
<djdarkman> firecrotch: I understand, automake is not for human beings, but thanks anyway
<dbglt> I'm still trying to figure out how to get multimedia keys working with kde4. Anyone got some tips?
<ere4si> dbglt: you might have more luck tying in #kubuntu-kde4
<dbglt> ere4si: tried that ;)
<ere4si> dbglt: no one home?
<tuanpham> i am here :)
<tuanpham> but i am newbe :D
<ere4si> hehe
<dbglt> ere4si: noone who knows  the answer!
<tuanpham> what do you mean like multimedia  ?
<tuanpham> do you mean that can play media file in kde 4 ?
<tuanpham> you need add some codec packager
<Piero_Scaruffi> i was wondering how i can install this app, which isn't in the repos yet: http://dp0154.debowypark.waw.pl/ac/downloads/alarm-clock-0.9.3.tar.gz ?
<Piero_Scaruffi> i am clueless
<Piero_Scaruffi> gzipped tar
<flaccid> Piero_Scaruffi: did you read the INSTALL and/or README files?
<ere4si> Piero_Scaruffi: I was going to say that...there nearly always is a readme
<Choreboy> If anyone sees firecrotch in here again, tell him (her?) I said thanks!
<ere4si> Piero_Scaruffi: double click the file and it should unpack
<flaccid> follow the INSTALL please which will specifiy how to build
<Piero_Scaruffi> yes flaccid
<Piero_Scaruffi> i did i extracted it
<Piero_Scaruffi> but i cant find the folder it has been extracted too
<Piero_Scaruffi> i am not so good with kubuntu
<Piero_Scaruffi> and i couldnt find where the location is
<flaccid> maybe this is out of your league
<flaccid> you should learn shell basics first
<flaccid> i don't know where you extracted it..
<Piero_Scaruffi> yes it is way out of my league hence why i am here to ask you kindly for help
<flaccid> which i am giving
<flaccid> it should be clear with ark in the gui where it goes and as for cli if you use tar for example it does in the pwd
<ere4si> sudo updatedb && locate alarm-clock
<Piero_Scaruffi> k i installed it
<Piero_Scaruffi> now i cant launch it
<Piero_Scaruffi> i dont have a start menu and i want to launch it from Konsole
<Piero_Scaruffi> it says it should be in Applications> Accessories but i cant find this in Konquerer
<flaccid> whats the output via cli - pastebin ?
<Piero_Scaruffi> the application installed only i cant find a way to launch it
<flaccid> Piero_Scaruffi: find out the name of the binary file
<ere4si> Piero_Scaruffi: open a konsole and type   which alarm-clock
<Piero_Scaruffi> i found the install dir in usr/share only there is no shortcut there
<ere4si> Piero_Scaruffi: look for it in /usr/bin
<Piero_Scaruffi> k ty
<flaccid> it should be in the doco - ie. default install locations
<Piero_Scaruffi> nope not there it will try to launch when i type: alarm-clock in Konsole but i get an error
<Piero_Scaruffi> error loading pynotify module!
<flaccid> all you can do is google that error
<flaccid> really
<CruX|> hello
<Piero_Scaruffi> yes i can and then i will have instruction which i wont understand and misinterpret and execute wrong because i will be reluctant to ask in here because i got the google treatment
<CruX|> i have problem when i lock session using ctrl+alt+l i cant login
<Piero_Scaruffi> like i said i am very very novice
<CruX|> i always get login failed message
<flaccid> Piero_Scaruffi: yeah its outside of scope/skillset/what people are prepared to help with
<CruX|> where is the problem ?
<Piero_Scaruffi> if i wasnt novice i would be using arch linux
<flaccid> Piero_Scaruffi: its outside of your skillset.
<Piero_Scaruffi> flaccid true thats why i am here asking for help
<Piero_Scaruffi> and by reading instructions full with in depth tech savvy linux language i will just get confused and frustrated
<flaccid> its kind of outside of the scope of kubuntu desktop support
<ere4si> Piero_Scaruffi: in the readme it will tell you it needs certain python modules - you don't have them
<Piero_Scaruffi> so i will just have to install pynotify ere4si?
<ere4si> Piero_Scaruffi: you should read the readme - there might be more
<Piero_Scaruffi> 5. What should I do before installing?
<Piero_Scaruffi> Basically nothing. You need to have Python and PyGTK installed, though. For sound support you need to install GStreamer python bindings. If you want to play MP3 files, you need to download codecs for GStreamer first.
<Piero_Scaruffi> i have all that
<ere4si> Piero_Scaruffi: what sound file are you using?
<Piero_Scaruffi> pulseaudio
<ere4si> Piero_Scaruffi: it makes a sound for the alarm - that is a file - what is it called?
<Piero_Scaruffi> maybe arts i dunno
<ere4si> Piero_Scaruffi: it wil be a file.wav or file.mp3 - look in the readme
<Piero_Scaruffi> ok
<Piero_Scaruffi> thanks
<dhq_> i am haveing a problem with my touchpad
<dhq_> [11:00] <dhq_> i cant use the scroll and my 3 click for paste doesnt work
<flaccid> dhq_: did i help you another day?
<dhq_> flaccid: naa
<flaccid> dhq_: pastebin xorg.conf?
<Choreboy_Sean> Harro. Can someone please tell me how I can boot to Windows via LILO? I don't see any option when I start the computer, it just says "Starting Linux...."
<CruX|> sudo chmod 4755 /usr/bin/kcheckpass
<dhq_> flaccid: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/114
<CruX|> solved problem
<CruX|> damn ubunti is a shit
<Choreboy_Sean> anyone? LILO?
<ActionParsnip> wassup
<flaccid> dhq_: there is no synaptics in there and is generated by the nvidia restricted driver. why is that?
<ActionParsnip> Choreboy_Sean: wassup with lilo?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: you need to enable the restricted repos
<Choreboy_Sean> ActionParsnip: I think it hates me. It doesn't give me a windows boot option, just says "Starting Linux..."
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: i don't have the problem.
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: more likely nvidia-config overrireded it.
<dwidmann> Choreboy_Sean: more like it hates windows, not like it hates you :P
<dhq_> flaccid: well i dont know when i used the restricted driver provided by kubuntu i get a black screen and nothin else so i installed the driver directly from the site
<ActionParsnip> Choreboy_Sean: have you been modifying your lilo config?
<flaccid> dhq_: thats why
<Choreboy_Sean> ActionParsnip: I had Xubuntu 7.10 with Grub and that worked just fine, then I formatted the Xubuntu partitions because I wanted XFS file system and installed Kubuntu 8.10 with LILO instead of Grub
<flaccid> ubuntu doesn't support that
<flaccid> which is why synaptics is gone
<kblin> morning folks
<flaccid> dhq_: you need something like this in there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10442/
<Choreboy_Sean> ActionParsnip: I can view my windows partition and access the files from Kubuntu but I just do not get any option to boot to Windows
<kblin> I just realized that while upgrading my laptop to hardy, my external monitor setup on my laptop broke
<kblin> the external monitor will be recognized when X11 starts, but if I try and change the resolution of my desktop using xrandr, the external monitor won't get any signal anymore
<ActionParsnip> Choreboy_Sean: you'll need to add a few lines to your boot loader to make the windows boot an option
<Choreboy_Sean> ActionParsnip: do you have a link with instructions I can follow? Because I have no idea how to do what you just said
<krabador> ﻿how can i set totem-xine for using alsa?
<ActionParsnip> Choreboy_Sean:  googling now
<ActionParsnip> Choreboy_Sean:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-and-lilo-chainloading-620883/ 2nd post looks good, you'll have to modify it to suit your system
<andres> alguien me puede echar una mano
<andres> es que tengo problemas
<ActionParsnip> !es | andres
<ubottu> andres: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Damenheth> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu (hardy) 8,04 LST on my Intel D201GLY2 (SiS Mirage 1* graphics), and I get this very annoying vertical flickering troughout my whole screen. Only 640x480 resolution doesn't flicker, but it's pretty damn ugly :D Can somebody help me out? It seems that Ubuntu doesn't even recognize my Graphics accelerator nor monitor.
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: have you installed the grpahics drivers?
<krabador> ﻿how can i set totem-xine for using alsa?
<Damenheth> That is the problem, I have no clue how to install them.
<Damenheth> I have downloaded the source code, and lib tree thingy, and I have no clue what to do with them.
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: what exact graphics card do you have
<krabador> ﻿how can i set totem-xine for using alsa in hardy?
<Damenheth> Integrated SiS Mirage* 1 graphic engine says intel's website.
<Damenheth> http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d201gly2/ direct link to my motherboard's specs.
<ASUS-tek> humm.. Am AMD supporter
<ActionParsnip> wassup with amd?
<Choreboy_Sean> ActionParsnip: I don't think that's quite what I'm looking for since it's Grub-oriented, but I think you've set me off on the right track. Thanks.
<ASUS-tek> new low energy comsumption
<ASUS-tek> wait let me search for the link
<Damenheth> In the driver sections, there's "Video: Linux* Graphics Driver", and that's where I dowloaded the library-thingy and sourcecode.
<ActionParsnip> Choreboy_Sean: np duder
<Damenheth> Now I have two tarballs, that I have untarred, but I have no clue what to do with 'em.
<ASUS-tek> AMD Extends Energy Efficient Leadership with 45-Watt Dual-Core AMD Athlon? X2 Processors
<ASUS-tek> http://eon.businesswire.com/releases/energy/amd_athlon/prweb885604.htm
<ere4si> Piero_Scaruffi: how'd it go?
<krabador> ﻿how can i set totem-xine for using alsa?
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: just downloading myself :)
<Damenheth> Okay, thank you alot :) I'm so thrilled about linux atm. If I get this working, I'm never going back to windows again. Luv this.
<vallhalla81> where do i find the settings to change how windows open and desktop efects ect?
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: ok you get 2 files from the files
<ActionParsnip> sis_drv.la and sis_drv.so
<kristian__> join # /ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223190
<dhq> flaccid: could you please paste your xorg conf
<flaccid> dhq: why?
<dhq> flaccid: i just put the synaptics in and then restart the xorg and then i see the screen flicker and then is comes to konsole
<flaccid> can't help sorry
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: looks like its needed in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<Damenheth> Okay I see 'em. So I don't need that "src"-part?
<Damenheth> Okay. I open terminal now.
<Damenheth> logged in as root, and now I must copy both files there? or the whole directory?
<XVampireX> Hi, Is there any way to install kubuntu-kde4 without having applications mixed up with KDE3?
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: you'll need this too
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4697207&postcount=4
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: please tell me you arent logged in as root and have just su's to root
<Damenheth> No I'm logged in as "Ville" and in terminal I typed "su root" and the password? Did I do something wrong? :o
<ActionParsnip> no, thats fine. never log in as root
<Damenheth> Okay.
<ASUS-tek> which onei s better kde xfce or gome or the me gos cloud enlight
<Damenheth> So I download both "bin" and "src"?
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: depends on personal taste, none are "better"
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: you only need bin
<ASUS-tek> ok which one u using
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: you only need src if you plan to compile it
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: KDE all the way for me
<ASUS-tek> like for performance whcih one is nice
<ASUS-tek> and for mininalist
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: performance you want Xfce
<ASUS-tek> humm.
<Damenheth> okay, I need register first, cause I can't download without doing so
<ActionParsnip> check xubuntu
<ere4si> ASUS-tek: try fluxbox
<Damenheth> Could maybe send me that bin?
<ASUS-tek> ya i have tryed it on my firend com have also installed it
<Damenheth> you*
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: I got it from the intel site. i am not registered
<ASUS-tek> but kde in puppy linux is faster then xfce
<ASUS-tek> i wonder y
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: puppy is made to be small and light, so the DE will be compiled for that too
<ASUS-tek> ya even mandriva is as fast is gonome ubuntu
<ASUS-tek> whats is DE
<ASUS-tek> am in all those thing
<ASUS-tek> actionparsnip
<Damenheth> Sorry ActionParsnip, I really don't know what to download and from where. From Intel site, which of those three? (32 bit, 64 bit or src)
<ActionParsnip> DE = desktop environment
<ASUS-tek> ohh ok nice
<ASUS-tek> can we make kde fast
<ASUS-tek> like as it is very custom.. able naan
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: what version of KUbuntu are you runnig. What bit version (32 or 64)
<flaccid> ASUS-tek: yes run it under freebsd.
<ASUS-tek> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: compile it with some options to take features and stuff out to make it quicker
<ASUS-tek> ok humm..
<ASUS-tek> i have not installed kubuntu
<Damenheth> Oh shit! I'm on kubuntu lol.
<Damenheth> I'm using gubuntu :E
<ASUS-tek> but does it have compiz effects
<Damenheth> In what way does it differ, but only the graphical part?
<ASUS-tek> what is gubuntu
<ASUS-tek> any one on gOS here
<Damenheth> Gnome ubuntu, it's mimicing Mac's graphical user interface.
<ASUS-tek> lol its a gamming distro nice
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: its the frontend, under the bonnet is thesame in *Ubuntu
<Damenheth> I'm running 32 bit.
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: KDE has different apps to GNOME etc, but you can install gnome libs and run both
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: some purists even dual boot to keep their systems pure
<ere4si> I thought gos was ubuntu using google apps?
<ASUS-tek> can we play nornal windows game on gubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: then thats your answer, get the i386 driver
<Damenheth> okay got it
<Damenheth> What now?
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: some have native installers, some will run through wine. If yuo have a little cash Id get cedega
<Damenheth> I untar that to the location you said before?
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: copy it where its needed like i said before
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: id decomress it then manually copy it
<ActionParsnip> !wine | ASUS-tek
<ubottu> ASUS-tek: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ASUS-tek> in wine do ue need direct x 9
<Damenheth> Okay. What was location again? Sorry :E
<ActionParsnip> !cedega | ASUS-tek
<ubottu> ASUS-tek: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: its all handled for you :)
<ASUS-tek> ohh ok nice
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: CStrike actually gets a few more frames in Linux
<ASUS-tek> lol kool
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: doom3 runs natively as its coded properly
<ASUS-tek> and will it work on my nvidia card
<kblin> ASUS-tek: wine has directx9 support
<XVampireX> Hi, Is there any way to install kubuntu-kde4 without having applications mixed up with KDE3?
<ASUS-tek> ok kool
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: indeed, nvidia are very well supported in Linux
<ASUS-tek> nice that i brought nvidia
<ASUS-tek> well how are the new ati vdeo cards
<ActionParsnip> XVampireX: no as not allapps are using KDE4 yet, there is a pure KDE4 version of KUbuntu but it doesnt have all the apps the KDE3 one has
<ASUS-tek> theyahve the samve support as nvidia or is it less
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: its getting better
<ASUS-tek> ok how about 780 g chipset mother board
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: id say it was less but some folks have had great success with ATi
<Damenheth> ActionParsnip: do I copy the files or the directory to that location?
<XVampireX> ActionParsnip: What I meant is that if there's a way to install KDE4 and still have KDE3, but so that I don't see KDE3 apps inside KDE4 and vice versa...
<ASUS-tek> ok hum..
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: yes indeed
<ActionParsnip> XVampireX: not all apps are using KDE4 yet, they are being updated so KDE3 can be dropped, if you are running KDE4 and are running certain apps you will have KDE3 libs installed as well
<ActionParsnip> XVampireX: if all the apps you run have moved over you will not need KDE3 at all but its highly unlikely
<XVampireX> Well here's an example, There's amarok 1.4.7 right and there's amarok 2.0 if I install KDE4 I'll have only amarok 2 or will I have both versions?
<Damenheth> I really didn't get that one :D which is it? Sorry my mother's tongue is finnish..
<ActionParsnip> XVampireX: you will have both KDE3 and 4 unlesyou uninstall KDE3
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: copy both to the location
<Damenheth> Okay.
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: if you google for the .so file's name then it tells you much :)
<XVampireX> So it's not recommended installing KDE4 on top of KDE3
<Damenheth> how do I copy a whole directory?
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: you just copy the files
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: sudo cp * /etc/whatever/the/folder/is/i/forgot
<ActionParsnip> DONT COPY THAT
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<Damenheth> :E
<Damenheth> it said "Omitting directory.."
<ActionParsnip> huh
<ere4si> cp -rvcp -vr
<ActionParsnip> make sure you are in the folder with the files
<ere4si> oops cp -vr
<Damenheth> yep
<Damenheth> I'm there
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: you want the 2 files you extracted in the folder I told you
<Damenheth> sudo cp sis_drv.la /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers ?
<Damenheth> and the same for the other?
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: then backup your xorg.conf and add those lines that the website i pasted you said
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: that'll do it
<ere4si> hi styles_
<styles_> hi
<styles_> haha
<ere4si> hehe
<styles_> I hear kde3 is nicer than 4
<styles_> 4 is more .. vistaey.
<styles_> no offense to anyone!
<styles_> Sorry wow I should have though that out before I said that ..
<ASUS-tek> minimalist gonome
<ASUS-tek> gnome *
<Damenheth> Okay, what the fuck just happened.
<ere4si> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> styles_: you have that choice
<ASUS-tek> hahahah
<Damenheth> When I copied that sis_drv_i386.so, my whole screen turned into rainbow.
<Damenheth> Flickering stopped :D
<ActionParsnip> styles_: kde4 is also customisable, KDE4 default is black but can be made to look much like how you want
<Damenheth> But I can't adjust my resolutions now..
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: cool
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: id reboot just to check
<Damenheth> Okay.
<styles_> ActionParsnip: is that what comes with kubuntu-desktop ?
<Damenheth> See u soon.
<styles_> if I'm sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> styles_: theres a kde4 and a kde3 version
<styles_> o
<ActionParsnip> styles_: welcome to choice
<styles_> Where are these things being gotten from?
<styles_> Is it an SVN somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> styles_: kubuntu repositories
<styles_> ahh
<styles_> and it compiles them locally?
<ActionParsnip> styles_: specified in /etc/apt/sources.list
<styles_> o.0
<styles_> I think linux is my best friend now.. SOO much to learn :D
<ActionParsnip> styles_: they are binarys (pre compiled), emerge downloads source and compiles locally
<ASUS-tek> is    4  kde nice or it  s........
<flaccid> kde 4 is way behind imho
<ASUS-tek> means
<ASUS-tek> i didnt get ya
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: behind in what way?
<ASUS-tek> actionparsnip what do u say on this
<flaccid> ASUS-tek: a lot of features and system admin is lacking + bugs
<ackbahr> Hello! Problems setting up sound.... Could someone help me? Thanks!
<flaccid> !sound | ackbahr
<ubottu> ackbahr: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ASUS-tek> ubottu is nice who programed it
<ActionParsnip> i use kde3 cos I know it works. I am very reluctant to run beta software and wait for the updates to happen automatically. I work on servers all day so want as few headches as possible, hence me not running windows and only buying hardware that will work out of the box garunteed
<ackbahr> Ah, sorry, I'm on gnome.... Why does Konversation take me there by default? I'll go ask somewhere else, sorry about that....
<flaccid> ubottu is good if its updated.
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: well kde 4 is not beta
<flaccid> yet if feels like beta to me :(
<ActionParsnip> ackbahr: if you are running gnome with konversation you have installed KDE as well
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: exactly, ive heard nothing but problems so im not bothering
<ASUS-tek> ya there are very nice app with kde
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: i agree.
<ASUS-tek> me instated kde 3 with ubuntu and xfce
<ASUS-tek> its was nice lots of software
<ActionParsnip> i chat, browse and play music / videos with my main pc so im not too bothered
<ASUS-tek> which all aver very ncie
<ASUS-tek> are*
<ASUS-tek> but i didnt get chance to plae videos with kde main player
<ASUS-tek> i wonder how is taht software
<ASUS-tek> amark is very nice
<ActionParsnip> people moan its a resource hog
<ere4si> and dolphin is the pits
<ASUS-tek> ok how do u feel its is
<dwidmann> ASUS-tek: kaffeine is pretty decent
<ASUS-tek> which media player us use
<ASUS-tek> u all *
<ActionParsnip> i use amarok but its the main function of the system so i dont mind
<dwidmann> ASUS-tek: vlc is very good also ..... kmplayer has its merits too
<jussi01> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ASUS-tek> tell me more about km player
<ASUS-tek> i had used mplayer i guess it was beter then m player
<jussi01> !info kmplayer
<ubottu> kmplayer: media player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.10.0c-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 178 kB, installed size 2004 kB
<ASUS-tek> vlc player * i meant
<ASUS-tek> by the way who programed  ubottu
<jussi01> !info supybot | ASUS-tek
<ubottu> asus-tek: supybot: robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.3-1 (hardy), package size 495 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<dwidmann> ASUS-tek: vlc player is the videolan projects player, its gui is a bit plain, but it has some nice features and can play a plethora of different file types.
<ASUS-tek> woww kool
<ASUS-tek> what is plethora
<kblin> lots
 * ActionParsnip doesnt mind a plain gui
<dwidmann> vlc even has proper support for matroska containers :)
<ere4si> any from what I've found - even .swf
<ASUS-tek> koolo se
<ASUS-tek> http://packages.debian.org/supybot
<jussi01> ASUS-tek: ?
<ASUS-tek> itas about aupy bot
<ASUS-tek> supybot
<ASUS-tek> i jsut came to know about it now
<jussi01> yes... but thats debians version...
<jussi01> ASUS-tek: do you have a question about it? if you just are looking to chat, then I suggest #kubuntu-offtopic
<ASUS-tek> i dont want talk about it :P
<ActionParsnip> sup jussi
<jussi01> heya ActionParsnip
<ASUS-tek> yoo action man
<ASUS-tek> what does ur nick mena
<ASUS-tek> actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> its a harry hill joke
<ASUS-tek> ??
<jussi01> !ot | ASUS-tek
<ASUS-tek>  what is harry hill joke
<ubottu> ASUS-tek: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ASUS-tek: hes an english comedian
<ASUS-tek> woww like russels peters
<ASUS-tek> well tell me some jokes from him
<ASUS-tek> :P
<ActionParsnip> pm ASUS-tek
<ASUS-tek> action u dont use win xp at all
<ASUS-tek> ok
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: np bro
<ville__> Okay, that was one helluva hassle.
<ugaciaka> hi
<ex1stenz> can any1 tell me if the page opens? http://www.colectionarul.com/existenz1.html
<wayneandleanne> does anybody know how to change where mtd dumps the ouput file>
<sonoftheclayr> wayneandleanne: mtd?
<wayneandleanne> it's part of mythtv it's a componant that handles the ripping of dvd's and cd's
<sonoftheclayr> wayneandleanne: can't help you sorry
<sonoftheclayr> wayneandleanne: unless there is a config file in your home directory, but beyond that
<wayneandleanne> that the one place i havent checked
<ere4si> wayneandleanne: there is a #mythtv-users
<wayneandleanne> i dont even get an answer there
<ere4si> wayneandleanne: might have to try later when the us and europe wake up
<flaccid> wayneandleanne: did you check the doco ?
<wayneandleanne> good point
<wayneandleanne> not found the docs yet
<flaccid> this is mythtv?
<jussi01> wayneandleanne: you may want to try #mythbuntu
<FallenHi1okiri> hi, should it be possible to activate a svideo out while using the livecd?
<wayneandleanne> yep i cant find anything about cofiguring the myth transcode daemon, other than how ensure it runs at startup
<flaccid> wayneandleanne: not sure if it helps your problem: http://www.mythtv.org/modules.php?name=MythInstall
<wayneandleanne> i'll have to go looking, but thanks to all that helped!!!
<ere4si> good luck
<flaccid> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<flaccid> ^^ if you aint seen before
<wayneandleanne> read it that many times , i can recite it in my sleep
<flaccid> np
<wayneandleanne> cheers anyway
<flaccid> np.. i mean myth used to have a lot of install bugs. now im not sure its status in ubuntu
<wayneandleanne> mythtv run's superb in kubuntu 8.4 no probs, anyway a more kubuntu related question what can somebody recomend for html editing
<jussi01> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<FallenHi1okiri> wayneandleanne: kate or vim
<wayneandleanne> i must admit i use vim to edit files as root, but i dont know html enough to code by hand
<FallenHi1okiri> wayneandleanne: oh you want a WYSIWYG? bluefish (IIRC)
<jussi01> !html | wayneandleanne
<ubottu> wayneandleanne: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<wayneandleanne> sorry, should have said first,
<jussi01> wayneandleanne: kompozr and quanta+ are both ok
<wayneandleanne> installing kompozer now cheers
<jussi01> :)
<kaminix> How did I run gdb again? gdb kaffeine... then?
<gp> hi
<gp> is intel hda isuue is fixed in the ne2 8.04 release ?
<flaccid> gp: not sure. but from keeping an eye on updates, i have not seen one but could be wrong
<gp> intel sound issue
<ronnie> just my bad luck! = (  I bought a new video card (geforce 5500-256MB) & it's not listed in the driver choices, so kubuntu reads it as geforce4 (generic) any help how to fix this? very much appreciate it! : )
<flaccid> ronnie: which driver are you using?
<gp> i will give 1 million dollors to any one who fix sound on my laptop
<ronnie> I just reinstalled kubuntu & it read it automatically as geforce4
<jussi01> gp: it should be. but please, we dont want your money.
<flaccid> gp: ok, i'll take that money then use it t buy a windows notebook
<flaccid> actually a mac book
<gp> mac sucks
<FallenHi1okiri> gp: no it doesn't
<jimmy51vinsky> are there any MS exchange server compatible mail clients for linux/kubuntu?
<gp> it does , its most closed sourced OS in world
<flaccid> gp: why is that
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: yeah most of them. the exchange server needs to enable IMAP access.
<FallenHi1okiri> gp: yeah, ubuntu users complaining about closed source,... lol.. *hint* lunchpad
<FallenHi1okiri> jimmy51vinsky: take a look at evolution
<flaccid> gp: care to give a real answere
<ronnie> hmm maybe I can put the driver as a geforce 6 , kinda scared to fry it tho hehe
<jimmy51vinsky> does imap support the exchange calendar and all?
<jimmy51vinsky> and yes, mac does suck
<gp> mac == reality distortion field
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: no only the closed protocol, 'exchange' does that.
<FallenHi1okiri> gp: it's nice that you produce a lot line noise, but do you mind bringing some real arguments in? or is that just bad trolling?
<gp> kububtu + on one only supported hardware will be 10 times better than mac
<flaccid> gp: prove it.
<flaccid> such broad terms..
<gp> i will
<jimmy51vinsky> crap.  i'd like to switch my workstation over to kubuntu (we're an MS shop here) but exchange is the showstopper
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: can't do anything. you are working backwards. server infrastructure needs to be changed to open source!
<gp> jimmy51vinsky: use popand smtp
<flaccid> gp: that won't help.
<flaccid> and pop is legacy compared to imap
<gp> it works
<flaccid> gp: not for calendar which is the requirement
<gp> evolution has exchange plugin use that
<gp> use wine + outlook
<jimmy51vinsky> hmm
<flaccid> so which is it, evolution or wine + outlook ?
<jimmy51vinsky> that sounds like it would work, if outlook is stable under wine.  i've never had luck with wine
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51vinsky: why not just use thunderbird / kmail?
<flaccid> its not stable under wine at all
<gp> try crossover office if got some $$
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: because he needs calendar
<ActionParsnip> !sunbird | jimmy51vinsky
<ubottu> jimmy51vinsky: Mozilla Sunbird™ is a cross-platform calendar application, built upon Mozilla Toolkit. Our goal is to bring Mozilla-style ease-of-use to your calendar, without tying you to a particular storage solution.
<gp> install zimbra
<flaccid> i have not heard of this working under evolution or similar
<ronnie> oh well I have always found linux to be  a trial N error system on some packages ; )  if only I could install all my cd drivers I'd be estatic! tho their all exe. ones for win-doohs!
<flaccid> mozilla != microsoft
<flaccid> ronnie: linux is not windows.
<jimmy51vinsky> hehe, no money... IT would just refuse the order and say to use Windows :).
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: not much is scientific when m$ is involved.
<gp> visrtual box + outlook +xp
<flaccid> gp: why not just boot info windows? the performance is much better.
<FallenHi1okiri> ideas getting worser...
<gp> or configure wine + outlook
<ActionParsnip> why install propietary on linux when 9 times out of 10 theres anopen alternative
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: not for the exchange protocols.
<FallenHi1okiri> ActionParsnip: because sometimes it's the one thing you need for your business
<gp> flaccid: he will protected from virus in linux
<jimmy51vinsky> if there's an open alternative to Outlook that fully supports the mail and calendar features, i'd jump on it.  it doesn't sound like there is though
<flaccid> gp: that doesn't make sense at all
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: i thought thunderbird talked to exchange nicely
<flaccid> there is no alternative here.
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: maybe im wrong. it didn't when i tested it.
<FallenHi1okiri> flaccid: it actually does if you have no clue and try to troll ;)
<flaccid> FallenHi1okiri: as i said. i tested it.
<flaccid> and it failed.
<ActionParsnip> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/03/30/howto-thunderbird-and-ms-exchange-server/
<flaccid> so now its you who is trolling FallenHi1okiri
<gp> reverse engineer exchange protocol
<flaccid> i guess you are talking in theory. im talking in practive.
<FallenHi1okiri> flaccid: i refered to "145518 < flaccid> gp: that doesn't make sense at all"
<flaccid> FallenHi1okiri: yes.
<jimmy51vinsky> that link doesn't mention calendar
<flaccid> exactly lol.
<FallenHi1okiri> ActionParsnip: looks like mail only?
<ActionParsnip> http://kb.mozillazine.org/MAPI_Support
<gp> its just says how to use IMAP and stuff
<flaccid> i tried that it didn't work. FallenHi1okiri please explain
<ActionParsnip> install sunbird for calendar
<jimmy51vinsky> we use calendar for meetings (obviously) but also to book resources (meeting rooms, projectors, whatever)
<jimmy51vinsky> is sunbird client compatible with exchange?
<flaccid> i've never seen it working
<ActionParsnip> sunbird / exchange integration is not planned
<FallenHi1okiri> flaccid: i'm sorry but you seem to get me terrible wrong. mind if we query?
<flaccid> i rest my case.
<flaccid> FallenHi1okiri: nah im done.
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51vinsky: if outlook does what you need, install it. its the tool for the job
<jimmy51vinsky> ok, but it's gotta be under windows, from the comments above.
<jimmy51vinsky> thanks for the help (and i didn't mean to start an argument)
<gp> jimmy51vinsky: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-158553.html
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51vinsky: then use windows
<flaccid> i mean if anyone can show me a full working exchange solution for *nix, im happy to view it
<tsb_> Hi. For some reason metacity starts up as the wm in kde. If I kill it, start kwin and log out, it is still the same when I log in again, which is strange because of the session manager. Any ideas?
<gp> jimmy51vinsky: stop using exchange or change ur company
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> finally it comes out
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51vinsky:  or shell out for crossover office
<flaccid> exchange is imap2 modified btw
<gp> http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/29/how-to-run-microsoft-outlook-natively-on-linux-using-virtualbox/
<ActionParsnip> http://toastytech.com/guis/wineoutlook.png
<ActionParsnip> Outlook 2000 seems ok :)
<jimmy51vinsky> 2000 would be fine
<jimmy51vinsky> in fact, i think i have that laying around here somewhere...
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51vinsky:  give it a go, run it via wine
<flaccid> ouch
<ActionParsnip> it claims it needs Internet Exploder v. 4.01 or greater to run OL2003
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589941
<flaccid> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: sup?
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: just laughing at the situtation
<gp> i used run outook 2k on wine
<gp> it used to crashh a lot
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: me 2
<gp> after that i started using evolution
<flaccid> just to let you know, ive run up against this with many clients. there is no reliable solution if you are using exchange without outlook.
<gp> not sure abt calender i never use calededer
<flaccid> thtas m$ design.
 * ActionParsnip agrees with flaccid
<flaccid> if you can cite one program that can do calendar, then im all ears
<ActionParsnip> could just not use exchange and get a decent mail system
<flaccid> i worked in a massive corp. and there is nothing.
<jimmy51vinsky> hehe, that's not going to happen.  i'm not sure what could replace a large scale exchange setup anyway.
<mklimaschewski> bye
<ActionParsnip> Scalix (?)
<gp> scalix , zimbra are good option replace exchange
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: a lot of solutions.
<ActionParsnip> http://www.scalix.com/
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: you are just ignorant.
<gp> or use google app for your domain
<jimmy51vinsky> no, just not in IT anymore
<ActionParsnip> people think "ooh we need a mail server..bam..exchange"
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: same thing.
<gp> i will give 5 million dollors to any one who fix sound on my laptop
<flaccid> let me just remind people that a calendar is not mail
<gp> i am too lazy to do it now
<ActionParsnip> gp: lspci output please
<flaccid> gp: can i have it in writing first?
<ActionParsnip> i'll do it for free
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: ok challenge
<flaccid> bring it on
<ActionParsnip> huh?
<flaccid> we have access to same resources ok
<flaccid> lets do it
<ActionParsnip> may as well
<flaccid> gp:  you have to give what we need asap
<flaccid> lspci
<flaccid> give it!
<ActionParsnip> !paste | gp
<ubottu> gp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gp> yeah pasting it on pastebin
<ActionParsnip> cool
 * flaccid drinks wine
<viperserv2> hey
<ActionParsnip> sup viperserv2
<ActionParsnip> !hi | viperserv2
<ubottu> viperserv2: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<viperserv2> how do i make a site with apache/
<flaccid> !lamp | viperserv2
<ubottu> viperserv2: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10493/
<flaccid> gp: there is no audio in that
<ActionParsnip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560
<jimmy51vinsky> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122560 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "no sound with 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller" [Medium,Fix released]
<gp> i was installing alsa drivers manually after its not showing
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> i'll go loook
<jimmy51vinsky> after i upgraded to 8.04, i lost sound with that intel controller.  all i had to do was open alsamixer and unmute all of the channels
<ActionParsnip> gp: have you fully updated your system?
<flaccid> gp: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<gp> updating
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> should sort it
<gp> upgrade to 8.04
<gp> ??
<ActionParsnip> there are some kernel patches but a simple upgrade may do it
<ActionParsnip> no upgrade what is already installed
<flaccid> what model notebook is this
<ActionParsnip> gp: copy the command into a konsole and it'll update your gutsy / hardy or whatever
<gp> i heard in newer ubututhey swiched away from Alsa
<gp> ActionParsnip: I know but I heard upgrade was mot safe
<gp> not safe
<flaccid> what release is this
<gp> 7.10
<flaccid> please answer
<gp> 7.10
<ActionParsnip> upgrading can be messy but you are refering to distupgrade, i'm saying use upgrade
<ActionParsnip> which is different
<flaccid> i gtg but this should help: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=l9K&q=00%3A1b.0+Audio+device%3A+Intel+Corporation+82801H+%28ICH8+Family%29+HD+Audio+Controller+%28rev+03%29+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<gp> looks like a huge
<lovre> is there a way i can test Gnome, without loosing anything in kubuntu? I would like to have a choice on login, to choose gnome or kde. How to do this?
<gp> is any one able to use microphone on ubuntu ;-)
<lovre> gp: i have the problem too, cant use mic on kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lovre: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<ActionParsnip> lovre: when you log in, choose kde or gnome
<lovre> ActionParsnip: Couldnt find package
<lovre> says
<viperserv2> hmm thats hard stuff there
<jimmy51vinsky> ii think it's gnome-desktop-environment
<ActionParsnip> lovre: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dektop instead
<jimmy51vinsky> oh
<jimmy51vinsky> that's right
<lovre> installing...
<gp> ActionParsnip: I am updating  now but i cant find anyupdate related to Alsa
<jimmy51vinsky> ubuntu-desktop is the one
<ActionParsnip> gp: let it update and we'll go from there
<jimmy51vinsky> FYI, on my home machine i've got the xubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntu desktops
<lovre> it wont mess up anything i hope..
<viperserv2> python is a webserver?
<jimmy51vinsky> you choose your session type on the login screen
<lovre> viperserv2: python is a scripting language....
<ActionParsnip> lovre: not at all, you'll just have 2 enviroments installed. You can always uninstall
<lovre> ActionParsnip: ok, thank you
<jimmy51vinsky> (which would be apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop)
<ActionParsnip> lovre: np, you will also be able to run gnome apps in kde and vice vera as you have the libs
<lovre> ActionParsnip: nice. I would not be able to do this if i had only KDE?
<viperserv2> admin@ns356979:~$ apache2
<viperserv2> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<lovre> ActionParsnip: cuz i see some apps works nice while others show errors
<ActionParsnip> viperserv2:  try apa <press tab> ;)
<ActionParsnip> viperserv2:  you can autocomplete commands
<viperserv2> still
<viperserv2> it did the samething in root
<lovre> ActionParsnip: is there a widget application for gnome?
<ActionParsnip> widget?
<viperserv2> hmm it must not be installed
<Damenheth> ActionParsnip: the whole thing worked really oddly.. Upon startup, it said first that I'm running on "Low graphics mode", and I could try different drivers and monitors. None of them worked. Resolution puts up, but then my comp crashes.
<lovre> ActionParsnip: you know, the stuff that stay on desktop, showing things like cpu consumption, hdd, rss, time, etc...
<ActionParsnip> !karamba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<lovre> ty
<lovre> have to login again to check it out. Bb
<ActionParsnip> !gdesklets | lovre
<ubottu> lovre: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<gp> how do i connect ubuntu to a projector
<ActionParsnip> lovre: gdesklets will run in gnome, but now you have both libs you can run either
<gp> add new monitor
<gp> ?
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: what messages do you et
<Damenheth> "You cannot set these graphic options right now"
<ActionParsnip> gp: http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<Damenheth> And then it puts up "Plug'n'play" monitor and SiS generic drivers
<Damenheth> now it doesn't flicker thoughj
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver
<Damenheth> *though
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: should let you modify the max res (id select only the res you want to save confusion)
<viperserv2> admin@ns356979:~$ /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<viperserv2> -bash: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> viperserv2: you'll need chmod
<ActionParsnip> !chmod | viperserv2
<ubottu> viperserv2: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Damenheth> ActionParsnip: when I type that, it says "need an action point"
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: you put that in konsole
<Damenheth> Konsole is different trom terminal?
<ActionParsnip> same deal
<ActionParsnip> its a CLI
<ActionParsnip> i use yakuake
<viperserv2> well the httpd file is empty
<ActionParsnip> and use ~ to drop the cosole / termianal down like quake / CStrike
<Damenheth> Should I get konsole? The one called "Pääte" (terminal in my language) only says back "need an action point"
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: you'll have one already its part of the standard install
<gp> ActionParsnip: Updrade complete
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: you just need a box you can type commands into
<gp> sound not working
<viperserv2> is httpd.config suppose to be empty?
<ActionParsnip> gp: did it upgrade your kernel?
<Damenheth> so it's the one I'm using atm
<ActionParsnip> gp: id reboot to load the new kernel which it probably installed
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: sure
<ActionParsnip> viperserv2: shouldnt be, there are tutorials about the file and its layout. it should have some contents
<gp> ActionParsnip: I  will be back after reboot
<ActionParsnip> k
<viperserv2> ah theres nothing in mine
<Damenheth> ActionParsnip: it says just "dpkg: need an action point" and then lists a variety of options
<ActionParsnip> viperserv2: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-278531.html
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Damenheth> Okay. A window popped up
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: can you get me the exact error
<ActionParsnip> ahhh ok cool
<viperserv2> well ill need another way to run a site then
<ActionParsnip> viperserv2: is there a sampe httpd.conf?
<viperserv2> no
<Damenheth> It doesn't really "error" it just plainly crashes at sight, after I choose a different monitor from "Plug'n'play"
<kalib> Damenheth after run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, you'll have to restart your X session
<Damenheth> It's all in finnish, so I have to translate it.
<ActionParsnip> viperserv2:  use this http://livenudefrogs.com/~anubis/apache/httpd-conf.shtml
<Damenheth> How do I know what to choose from these dialogues?
<Damenheth> Do I just hit enter?
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: at some point you will be offered screen resolutions, choose the one you want and no other (makes it easier)
<gp> ActionParsnip: Back
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: for the most part
<ActionParsnip> gp: any good
<gp> its still not working :-(
<ActionParsnip> gp: well at least we are updated :)
<kalib> Damenheth if you just hit enter....it will get the default option
<gp> should renove alsa and reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> gp: yeah try it
<Damenheth> ActionParsnip: it did not ask anything about resolutions
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: most is ok (like kboard and mouse etc). just look of for graphics related noise
<Damenheth> the first question was it about framebuffers
<Damenheth> *-it
<Damenheth> "Sometimes this work this EX and sometimes don't"
<Damenheth> "Should we use kernel framebuffering for system point?"
<Damenheth> I'll try that one
<kalib> ;]
<Damenheth> Okay
<Damenheth> Now I hit ctrl
<Damenheth> ctrl+alt+X? was it ?
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: this may help if you want to manually edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kalib> g2g guys... hav class now...
<kalib> cu
<ActionParsnip> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/low-screen-resolution-ubuntu-feisty-557453/
<Damenheth> ActionParsnip: I tried already. It says I have find specifics about my monitor (vert and horiz-syncs) but my monitors syncs all over the intenet are just Horiz 95KHz and vert 160hz
<Damenheth> Nothing less, nothing more.
<Damenheth> Does my monitor just suck that bad?
<ActionParsnip> thats a fine monitor
<ActionParsnip> least you arent flickering though, you need to tellyour system you can do higher resolutions and you've cracked it
<Damenheth> But in all of the guides they say I need "pairs" so it should be something like "31Khz-96khz"
<Damenheth> But mine says only "95khz"
<gp> ActionParsnip: i reinstalled alsa base no eefects
<Damenheth> In specs it says I have something called "Fixed frequency."
<gp> i dont remember how to start sound server
<gp> how to restart sound server
<ActionParsnip> gp sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<raymears_> hello everyone. i have a question. (not necessarily kubuntu-related) when using the precompiled lynx ubuntu package (from the standard gutsy repos ) i get a segmentation fault core dumped each time i try to use lynx as a webcrawler (lynx -crawl -traversal). can anyone tell me how i can analize the dumped core? (where does it get dumped?)
<bona> hallo zusammen...
<bona> habe ein kleines problem mit wine
<ActionParsnip> !de | bona
<ubottu> bona: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bona> danke :P
<gp> sudo] password for gp:
<gp>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                                                                                                                            * warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...'...                                                                 [fail]
<gp>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                                                                                                                               * warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_st[ OK ]29: No soundcards found...'...
<gp> no soundcard found
<gp> it was showing sound card earlier
<gp> but when i tried to manually compile sound card its not detecting sound card
<ActionParsnip> gp: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/d630/
<viperserv2> hmm making a site is super hard
<Damenheth> ActionParsnip: when manually configing xorg.conf, what are the commands for vertisync horizsync and max resolution?
<yao_ziyuan> is there a way to display firefox web controls (buttons, edit boxes, ...) with kde style?
<yao_ziyuan> firefox 3 can do that
<yao_ziyuan> but what about firefox 2?
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: id have a hunt round for that their are many guides
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth:  let me just start something and ill lend a hand
<viperserv2> there any other wau other than apach?
<viperserv2> i think i need to remove this ssl package i installed
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: no idea, I use FF2 only
<viperserv2> it musta killed apach
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: its got the bit about screen resolution as well as refresh. Id set something slightly below what your monitor can do to be safew
<Damenheth> Okay I'll try those.
<ActionParsnip> backup your xorg.conf before playing so you can easily revert back
<ActionParsnip> Damenheth: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Damenheth> Yea already did that :---)
<ActionParsnip> good
<asrafel> ciao a tutti
<asrafel> mazza quanta gente in kubuntu XD
<KR-data> where can I submit complaints about choices made in kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !bugs | KR-data
<ubottu> KR-data: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<KR-data> ActionParsnip, well technically it's not bugs, but in another way it is
<ActionParsnip> KR-data: how do you mean choices?
<jaaroo> i'm still trying to figure out how does perl work with utf8 strings. I have small example of what happens with my code and I'm not getting it why it does happen so: http://rafb.net/p/g1x2j626.html
<cinex> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | cinex
<ubottu> cinex: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<KR-data> for example to include a half-implemented version of Java that doesn't fully work (openjdk and the IcedTea plugin)
<ActionParsnip> KR-data: do you mean plugin or development area?
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> how do i check my CPU consumption?
<gp> ActionParsnip: Sound is working fine but mic is still not working
<KR-data> both as far as I can see
<gp> lovre: top
<ActionParsnip> KR-data: the one from java.com works for me
<ActionParsnip> lovre: try top in a konsole
<lovre> gp: my cpu is at 99% and i am not doing anything
<KR-data> ActionParsnip, isn't that Suns Java?
<lovre> ActionParsnip: : my cpu is at 99% and i am not doing anything
<ActionParsnip> KR-data: indeed
<ActionParsnip> lovre: weird
<gp> lovre: is firefox running ?
<ActionParsnip> lovre: is the system responsive?
<gp> ActionParsnip: Sound is working fine but mic is still not working
<ActionParsnip> gp: is mic muted?
<KR-data> ActionParsnip, Sun's works perfect for me, the problem is that I have to spend hours on problems to find that it's because it uses the crappy implementations from IcedTea and so on
<lovre> ActionParsnip: system is responsive
<lovre> gp:  firefox IS running
<lovre> gp: minimised
<ActionParsnip> lovre: then dont sweat it :)
<KR-data> ActionParsnip, I can't see why the choice to use those are in anyones favour
<lovre> ActionParsnip: :D
<gp> lovre: close it and then check
<ActionParsnip> KR-data: i dont know enough about java, sorry. I just install suns java plugin and sites work fine
<lovre> gp: it is 3% now :S
<gp> ActionParsnip: ihow to find out
<lovre> gp: why does firefox do this?
<gp> lovre: firefox is memory cpu sucking drakula
<ActionParsnip> gp: alsa-mixer ;)
<gp> all bars are up in alsa mixer
<KR-data> ActionParsnip, well as far as I can see that method didn't work as desired on a clean 8.04 installation, it worked on the 7.10, and the setting was kept in the upgrade, but it seems that on a clean it does everything it can to keep using the other ones
<lovre> gp: :D
<gp> lovre: use opera or Konqueror
<ActionParsnip> gp: what about the mute tickbx
<gp> ActionParsnip: where ?
<gp> mixer
<ActionParsnip> gp: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/
<gp> kmix in Input it has two states red and dark red which one is one
<gp> is on
<ActionParsnip> gp: try that walkthrough
<sudo|omg|3|statu> guys, I need a simple question to be answered...
<sudo|omg|3|statu> cant find anything on google D:
<viperserv2> i am getting alot of confg errors
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sudo|omg|3|statu
<ubottu> sudo|omg|3|statu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gp> ActionParsnip: in alasamixer i can see only two bars Master  and PCM no mic
<ActionParsnip> gp: if you press m do you get them all
<sudo> Umm, does Ubuntu support the Wireless card 8086:4222?
<sudo> Gutsy is the Version
<ActionParsnip> sudo: should do, if not use ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> and the xp driver
<sudo> alrighty.
<sudo> not sure where to get the XP driver from...
<gp> ActionParsnip: m turns everything to mute ....i still get two bars
<sudo> obviously the XP partition, but I have no clue where to stary
<ActionParsnip> oh ok
<sudo> google 8086:4442 and you'll see what I mean D:
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | sudo
<ubottu> sudo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sudo> I like that thing
<sudo> Does it do any tricks?
<ActionParsnip> sudo:  you need to google for the make of the wireless card
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | sudo
<ubottu> sudo: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<sudo> heh
<sudo> Well, it's intel, that's what I DO know
<viperserv2> Syntax error on line 47 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:
<viperserv2> Invalid command 'ServerType', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not incl
<ActionParsnip> sudo: run lspci, it will tell you
<sudo> Where do you think I got the devid ;)
<viperserv2> apache hats me
<ActionParsnip> the dev id is worthless, you need the manufacturer of the chip
<sudo> Oh oh oh
<ActionParsnip> viperserv2: you need to google some for configs, most are fairly similar
<sudo> On a probe of the WINDOWS folder I found some broadcom stuff
<sudo> I really hope it isn't a broadcom card ><
<sudo> Knowing my luck it will be the dreaded bcm4318
<ActionParsnip> sudo, if it is you definately need ndiswrapper cos broadcom are refusing to make drivers cos they suck
<sudo> heh
<viperserv2> is there another way to run a server
<sudo> hmm
<viperserv2> apache doesn't seem to like ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> viperserv2: you could install LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP)
<viperserv2> yeah i installed that
<ActionParsnip> thats all i cansuggest
<ActionParsnip> its noth something ive played with really
<ActionParsnip> anyone in #apache ?
<viperserv2> hmm i use ubuntu 8.4
<viperserv2> maybe thats the problem
<ActionParsnip> viperserv2: see if it is
<sudo> ActionParsnip: It's Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG
<sudo> And no, it doesn't work out of the box :)
<dwidmann> sudo: it should ..... did for me anyway
<ActionParsnip> ok so now google for ubuntu 3945abg and you should get something useful
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 377, column 84
<dwidmann> sudo: I must also recommend using the iwl3945 driver instead of the ipw3945 which it will probably try to use by default.
<gp> ActionParsnip: its recording something now but sounds like alien voices all cracked up
<ActionParsnip> gp: ok its a step closer, not sure really. at least its recieving something
<gp> auda city is recording but cant play back
<ActionParsnip> and its something nea to what is inputted
<ActionParsnip> try changing the sound device that audacity uses
<gp> ActionParsnip: its giving me a hissing sound
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512849
<gp> ActionParsnip: damn unbutu doesnt support hda intel which is moist common chipset
<ActionParsnip> then support should be on the way
<ActionParsnip> gp: try a reboot is what im reading here
<lovre> i installed a weather widget. How do i find out what ZIP i should enter for it to locate my town properly?
<ActionParsnip> lovre: where are you geogrphically
<KR-data> itn't there a dkpg command to trigger reconfiguration of a package, eg. if I by accident deleted the wrong file?
<dwidmann> lovre: zip = US zip code = part of address
<ActionParsnip> KR-data: sudo apt get install -reinstall <package name>
<lovre> ActionParsnip: im in Europe, Croatia
<ActionParsnip> or it may be --reinstall
<fiyawerx> does anyone use clear weather? no matter what i get could not connect to weather.com
<KR-data> ActionParsnip, I'll try, thanks
<steffen_> anyone here have experience setting up mrtg ?
<azmaa> hey emilsedgh
<soroush> kompiz
<soroush> how can I enable compiz for my kde desktop?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | soroush
<ubottu> soroush: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz
<SlimeyPete> it is pretty naff
<SlimeyPete> it's the Linux equivalent of those big car exhausts which make your Vauxhall sound like a badly-damaged Ferrari
<sacha_> whats the real-life equivalent of a kernel panic?
<ActionParsnip> sacha_: heart attack
<Dr_willis> BSOD :)
<sacha_> windows is real-life?
<ActionParsnip> oh..i though REAL LIFE was literal
<ActionParsnip> sacha_: the kernel is the core of the system, if that stops you dont have much going on
<sacha_> what about a mid-life crisis?
<kaminix> What does it mean if gdb says 'no stack'?
<ActionParsnip> sacha_: id say that was running compiz ;)
<ActionParsnip> kaminix: the stack is usually part of the ram, the other part is the heap
<kaminix> ActionParsnip: So if the stack is empty, then the data about the crash is lost?
<ActionParsnip> im not sure about that, id google your full error
<kaminix> ActionParsnip: I started kaffeine via gdb in a screen session, then kaffeine crashed x, and now I'm trying to find out why.
<ActionParsnip> kaminix: id reboot and see if it happens again, might just have had a funny turn
<ActionParsnip> kaminix: like a oneoff
<kaminix> ActionParsnip: No, it's like the fifth time I get kaffeine crashing X. That's why I installed the debugging symbols and started running kaffeine via gdb.
<ActionParsnip> then find out where the debug info goes
<lovre> is there something like Katapult in Gnome?
<kaminix> ActionParsnip: I've set a logfile now, just looking for the right command to extract it from within gdb
<BonesolTeraDyne> lovre: gnomedo
<BonesolTeraDyne> !gnomedo
<ubottu> Factoid gnomedo not found
<BonesolTeraDyne> O_o; As popular as it is, you'd expect there to be one.
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | BonesolTeraDyne
<ubottu> BonesolTeraDyne: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<BonesolTeraDyne> What?
<ActionParsnip> BonesolTeraDyne: did you mean that ^
<BonesolTeraDyne> gnomedo is a katapult-like app for GNOME, actually
<BonesolTeraDyne> !info gnomedo
<ubottu> Package gnomedo does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> yeah just checked it
<BonesolTeraDyne> Oh, right, you need the ppa. It's not in the repos yet
<ActionParsnip> i use the konsole, launches anything you need
<lovre> BonesolTeraDyne: ty
<ActionParsnip> and doesnt need a specialapp
<BonesolTeraDyne> lovre: Here's their Launchpad page, which has a link to installation instructions: https://launchpad.net/do/
<BonesolTeraDyne> Oh, it's in the repos
<BonesolTeraDyne> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do: Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 67 kB, installed size 264 kB
<BonesolTeraDyne> There it is
<ActionParsnip> id suggest yakuake
<ActionParsnip> !yakuake
<ubottu> Factoid yakuake not found
<ActionParsnip> it drops down like CStrike or doom console and hides when repressed, you can launch apps from that too
<BonesolTeraDyne> Yeah, I like it at times. I'm using Katapult quite a bit, though, since I don't have to make a new tab if I open a GUI app.
<ActionParsnip> new tab?
<BonesolTeraDyne> new terminal tab
<ActionParsnip> just run it with & at the end
<ActionParsnip> then you get control back
<ActionParsnip> eg
<ActionParsnip> firefox www.kubuntu.org &
<BonesolTeraDyne> Ah, didn't know about that. thanks for the tip
<ActionParsnip> np dude
<fish> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> salut fish
<fish> Je viens d'installer ma premiere distrib linux
<fish> un nouveau boulet a aider :p
<Pici> !fr | fish
<ubottu> fish: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<fish> sorry men
<ActionParsnip> ce rien monsieur
<alesan> is there a known issue when using knetworkmanager when switching between manual (static IP) or dhcp?
<alesan> it seems it is not possible to just let the computer simply work on those settings
<ActionParsnip> alesan: are you wanting to use static or dhcp?
<alesan> ActionParsnip: it is static now and I want to change to dhcp.
<alesan> and for example, wireless is disabled, no way to turn it on
<ActionParsnip> alesan: what i can suggest is if you rename /etc/network/interfaces something else (like interfaces.bak) (you'll need sudo) then reboot you will get a blank network setting and dhcp will be default, You will also need to setup the wireless again. Backing up enables you to roll back
<alesan> well ok.
<alesan> is this config file a KDE or a Ubuntu thing?
<ActionParsnip> its kde but the interfaces file is generic
<steffen_> anyone that can help me setup snmp / mrtg ?
<ActionParsnip> you can also edit the file to set dhcp if you want to if you manually edit it. I dont know any other way other than the file
<alesan> ActionParsnip: I mean, will I find the same file on a ubuntu machine (not kubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> yes, its the same
<FallenHi1okiri> hi should it be possible to use / activate the svideo out in my notebook while using the livecd? (8.04)
<ActionParsnip> FallenHi1okiri: absolutely
<ActionParsnip> FallenHi1okiri: you'll just be modifying your xorg.conf then restarting xserver
<FallenHi1okiri> ActionParsnip: that's not good to hear :/
<FallenHi1okiri> ActionParsnip: hm. so old school style - no way with systemconfig or something else? (randr and what all those new externsions for X are called?)
 * Dr_willis totally missed  what / has to do it?
<Dr_willis> Some video cards can enable tv out on the fly. Depends on the chipset/driver
<FallenHi1okiri> radeon 9200mobile
<Dr_willis> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<FallenHi1okiri> it looks like systemconfig knows that there is a svideoout, but it is greyed out
<FallenHi1okiri> Dr_willis: thx
<Dr_willis> ati has been doing some updates to their drivers. some of that info may be old.
<FallenHi1okiri> hm. I'll test it this evening. thanks
<BluesKaj> hiyas, major Hardy updates this morning. Konq, Kate, sudo etc ...hope it's all good :)
<Kanniball> hi!
<wirechief> BluesKaj did they update the konversation irc module ?
<egock> hello wszystkim
<BluesKaj> wirechief , sorry , didn't notice
<BluesKaj> having probs with konversation?
<egock> after many hours I've finished configuration on connection witch internet on kubuntu:]
<wirechief_intel> BluesKaj: well i got my answer in kbuntu-kde4 looks like it needs updating to work in kde4
<wirechief_intel> BluesKaj: was told it was not updated yet but thought i would ask someone who got recent updates
<BluesKaj> I ran it in kde4 a while ago and it seemed ok , but I removed kde4 after a few days
<BluesKaj> wirechief , I'll keep an eye the updater, since it's really slow downloading the updates . I'll let you know.
<BluesKaj> wirechief_intel, there's obviously a lot of traffic on the repos
<vallhalla81> can i update ubuntu to kubuntu or do i need to re install?
<SlimeyPete> vallhalla81: use synaptic/apt-get to install kubuntu-desktop
<SlimeyPete> then you'll be able to select KDE from your login menu.
<Dr_willis> vallhalla81,  you can easially install ubuntu-desktop on a kubuntu machine, or visa-versa
<Dr_willis> You can eveen install xubuntu-desktop and proberly a dozen+ other window managers/desktops if you want to learn how to use them all.
<albuntu> how can i remove the shortcut icon that appears in the desktop when i link to some folder ?
<vallhalla81> ﻿SlimeyPete: ﻿Dr_willis: thats cool thank you what window managers can i use ?
<Dr_willis> albuntu,  dont put links in  the Desktop directory?  anything in there shows up on the desktop.
<SlimeyPete> vallhalla81: there are dozens available. XFCE (xubuntu-desktop), fluxbox and enlightenment are popular.
<Dr_willis> vallhalla81,  check the package manager, trym them out.
<Dr_willis> Some are VERY minimal.
<vallhalla81> ﻿Dr_willis: ﻿SlimeyPete: will do thank you
<albuntu> Dr_willis: i have a folder in home that i want to create a link to that folder in my desktop. i create the link to the desktop but it shows the little arrow. is there anyway to remove that arrow
<Dr_willis> albuntu,  never noticed.   I perfer to just put shortcuts/bookmarks to places in the file manager. not having icons cluttering up the desktop.
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> could anyone help me with setting up a wireless ad-hoc connection please?
<aaroncampbell> What kind of difficulties might I face if I do a new install, but keep my /home ?
<BluesKaj> wirechief_intel, didn't see a konversation update
<jimmy51vinsky> what's the utility in kubuntu to convert a RPM into DEB ?
<SlimeyPete> alien
<SlimeyPete> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Dr_willis> aaroncampbell,  ive only seen a few issues with  the old configs for gnome or kde goofing up on newer kde/gnome versions. Other then that. Not many issues at all
<smeril> how can i get torK to work i have it installed but i cant manage to get privoxy to work
<Dr_willis> I had to carefully read the Tor/Privoxy docs. :)  I was thinking there was a tor file you wanted to edit, or a privoxy file.
<Dr_willis> I dont have them on this system - so i dont rember what i had to do
<Dr_willis> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<jabba> is there a kde toy for working with lvm/raid?
<smeril> cheers i will try
<jimmy51vinsky> has anyone here installed RealVNC under kubuntu?
<jimmy51vinsky> has anyone here installed RealVNC under kubuntu?
<jimmy51vinsky> (sorry)
<jimmy51vinsky> didn't mean to double send
<phoenixz> Every morning when I start working, updatedb and beagle also start to do their thing which results in my laptop being unworkable for about 45 minutes because my core2 processor is 2x 90% in waits... Is there any way I can make them do this on another moment? like, when I am NOT using the laptop? or doing their work by default on a very low priority
<phoenixz> ?
<Dr_willis> updatedb is ran from a crontab job i think
<Dr_willis> yoyu could just disable it.
<phoenixz> Dr_willis> well, I want to be able to use the locate command.. can't it just run on a much lower priority somehow?
<Dr_willis> You can alwyas call 'sudo updatedb' manually befor you want to use the locate command to update the database
<sudo> lol
<Dr_willis> check the /etc/cron.daily stuff - perhaps ya can use  nice command, to set the niceness level.
<sudo> that SO highlighted me
<sudo> I swear I get highlighted every 10 seconds in here ><
<Dr_willis> but even a low nice level will be accessing the drive a lot.
<vlt> Hello. Can I activate a tree view (like Konqueror had) in Dolphin?
<yuikook> hi
<yuikook> hi everbody
<alban_> hi
<phoenixz> Dr_willis> call updatedb right before a locate.. and then wait 45 minutes for updatedb to finish, and THEN I can locate.. :P
<vbgunz> I think I am automatically downloading the KDE 4 desktop. is this correct? all I did was apt-get update and I see a bunch of stuff that is taking me forever to download... the version numbers are starting at 4: ...
<vbgunz> probably not, taking forever though ... 4:3.5.9 ...
<BluesKaj> the mplayer plugin isn't playing in FF3B5...any suggestions . I have all the other xine plugins installed.
<BluesKaj> the mplayer plugin loads but doesn't play
<egock> i have just downloading firefox. can somebody tell me, how to instal that?
<_nix_> hi all. anyone know wheather archive.ubuntu.com is down? coz all apt is doing is waiting for headers..
<_Shade_> can anyone help me to set up a wireless connection?
<sudo> what's the card.
<sudo> _Shade_: What is your card?
<_Shade_> linksys wireless g. lspci says 13b1:0020 linksys
<sudo> hmm
<sudo> don't know an exact model number?
<alesan> I have the same problem os _Shade_, the wireless connection worked on my girlfriend's PC, bu after upgrading to 8.04 it won't find any network anymore.
<sudo> try googling the devid then, see what comes up
<_Shade_> the other machine is a windows box and i would like them to work in the ad-hoc network
<sudo> alesan: just go back to gutsy?
<alesan> why should I do that>??
<andres> kubuntu in spanish
<andres> plaese
<sudo> hola.
<jdavies> !es | andres, sudo
<_Shade_> sudo:  well that is what lsusb said
<sudo> huh?
<sudo> what will that do jd?
<andres> yes/es
<Pici> sudo: andres: /join #ubuntu-es
<andres> thank
<_Shade_> sudo you asked if i knew tthe exact model name
<sudo> oh oh
<TimS> In kubuntu, is it possible to run KDE4 programs in KDE3?
<_Shade_> so what do i need to do... can i do anything more?
<sudo> andres: Venido a #ubuntu-es
<lovre> one question. I am used to kde feature of automatically reloading applications that were open on next login. Now im trying out gnome, and when i start application (example Skype) and i log out and log in, it doesnt start. Does any1 know how to make it same as kde?)
<_Shade_> alesan: it didn't work on gutsy neither on hardy for me
<Faust-C> hate to ask here but #samba is dead
<Faust-C> anyone here good w/ samba
 * Faust-C waits
<jimmy51vinsky>  how long should apt-file update take the first time it's run?
<lovre> jimmy51vinsky: i would bet on not long
<Pici> jimmy51vinsky: it takes a few minutes, but perhaps longer depending on whether the mirrors are having issues or not (which some of them are now)
<geega> hi.. i remove the sound card icon from the task bar"  ..
<geega> before that i mute it heheeheee
<_Shade_> any ideas about the wifi connection? i am in trouble
<geega> how can i get back that
<jimmy51vinsky> ok, i guess the mirrors are the problem
<jimmy51vinsky> it ran for 15 minutes, so i aborted and started again.  it's at 5 now
<jimmy51vinsky> might be a good time for lunch, i guess
<jimmy51vinsky> so what's up with the repositories today?
<kkathman> jimmy51vinsky:  new updates to Hardy, and everyone is updating
<horux> alguno aqui que hable en español???
<kkathman> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jimmy51vinsky> 4.6 MB of updates is enough to slow it all down?
<horux> ok
<kkathman> jimmy51vinsky:  when hundreds or thousands are getting them, yes
<kkathman> you can always reset your sources.lst and try another mirror
<kkathman> hardly worth the effort tho, mine took less than 15 minutes
<Faust-C> hmm im scared to update my kde i dont want anything to break
<ASUS-tek> yoo to all
<JackWinter> are there any updates to the printing system in hardy ?  do i still have to get the canon drivers for a pixma ip4200 and install manually with alien ?  i read something about hardy including gutenberg ?
<effie> nixternal,  ping
<ASUS-tek> and good late evening to my fellow south asians
<chupie> ok, i am trying to get mp3 support working in 8.04 i've installed kubuntu-restricted-extras, that didn't work, libxine1-ffmpeg won't install.. i am lost now
<jimmy51vinsky> where's a list of mirrors to switch to?
<Tarski> Hello. I'm having trouble displaying the amount of charge left in the battery of my laptop on kde
<Tarski> it used to be displayed in the panel near the clock but it's disappeared and i dont know how to get it back :-(
<Dr_willis> phoenixz,  on my slow laptop. updatedb never seems to take more then 5 min.  its only 60gb however.
<Dr_willis> night all
<viperserv2> hmm how do u open deb files?
<advanced> hi guys
<advanced> I need help
<advanced> How to update my Kubuntu to kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron ?
<Azguz> do u want to install the .deb file viper?
<advanced> dont know :D...i want to upgrade Kubuntu
<Azguz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu ta da
<guilhermeblanco> hi guys
<guilhermeblanco> I have a fail in my Kaffeine after dist-upgrade
<guilhermeblanco> Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed.
<guilhermeblanco> I reinstalled kaffeine, libxine, etc
<guilhermeblanco> xine-ui loads the DVD, but with no audio
<zubin> hello
<zubin> I just opened up Konversation for the first time... and this place was already a preset
<zubin> what kind of IRC is this?
<zubin> Kubuntu support?
<guilhermeblanco> yes
<zubin> nice.....
<stdin> zubin: have a look at the topic, at the top of the window
<zubin> FAQ, nice
<stdin> which reminds me
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release
<jabba> is there an rss feed of the changes coming out? i just noticed that there were 40 updates available.
<stdin> no rss feed, but there's a mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/
<jabba> is that just the commits? i try to avoid the lists because of all the political strife
<zubin> guilhermeblanco: do you have all the dvd libraries installed?
<zubin> including the restricted ones?
<stdin> jabba: just uploads, no "chat"
<guilhermeblanco> After a dist-upgrade, my kaffeine stopped working. I tried both engines (kaffeine-xine and kaffeine-gstreamer). In kaffeine-xine, I reports me this error: Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed, and tells me one of the audio codecs could not be loaded. In kaffeine-gstreamer, it tells me it could not load alsasink. I removed and reinstalled libxine1 and gstreamer, with no success. If I start xine-ui, it loads the video, but with no audio.
<jabba> thanks stdin
<guilhermeblanco> better explanation of my situation zubin
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: which ones do you mention as restricted?
<jabba> stdin: what about kde4 changes?
<stdin> jabba: all uploads to hardy get announced there base/gnome/kde3/kde4/etc
<jabba> great, thx
<jimmy51vinsky> apt-file update = "can't get http://us.archive.blahblahblahblah/Contents-i386.gz"
<guilhermeblanco> the only one I can remember is libk3b2-extracodecs... which I don't have installed
<jimmy51vinsky> after about 15-20 minutes
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: "
<zubin> well this is the restricted on i have: libdvdcss2.  and the others i've got are libdvdnav4,libdvdread3
<guilhermeblanco> libdvdread3 is only necessary if you use kmplayer, afaik
<zubin> tried another backend such as Mplayer or VLC ?
<zubin> so xine doesn't use libdvdread3? really?
<zubin> do you have it installed?
<guilhermeblanco> mplayer does not work... do not tried VLC... oglex starts, but crashes after 2 seconds
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: I have libdvdread3 installed
<zubin> have you tried starting them from the command line to see what messages show up?
<guilhermeblanco> no... give me a second... Iḿ checking the other libs you told me...
<tribaldata> guys : Anyone had this issue, once you initiated a reboot from console the server hang and ask for root password for maintenance or hit CTRL-D.
<guilhermeblanco> it's cursious because kaffeine was working
<zubin> libdvdcss2. is important for encrypted dvd's
<guilhermeblanco> before the dist upgrade
<zubin> working in 7.10 ?
<BluesKaj> guilhermeblanco, try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: yes
<zubin> thats a good idea
<mil> ??
<guilhermeblanco> ubuntu-restricted or kubuntu-restricted? it has both
<zubin> aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zubin> kubuntu
<zubin> or both
<jussi01> use kubuntu
<guilhermeblanco> libdvdcss2 does not exist in my repo
<BluesKaj> guilhermeblanco, they're the same , depends on your desktop
<zubin> let me check my sources file
<BluesKaj> guilhermeblanco, you need the medibuntu repository
<guilhermeblanco> ok... which address?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<guilhermeblanco> thanks
<guilhermeblanco> let me first add restricted... 28m
<kurt> ciao
<kurt> c'è nessuno?
<zubin> ## PLF REPOSITORY (Unsupported.  May contain illegal packages.  Use at own risk.)
<zubin> # deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<zubin> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<kurt> porco dio|
<tribaldata> anyone know about this issue?? Upon reboot getting the sequence of reboot halt because the console is asking for the Root password for maintenance or Hit CTRL-D
<kurt> pd
<kurt> pd
<kurt> pd
<kurt> pd
<kurt> d
<kurt> d
<kurt> d
<zubin> tribaldata: thats because it wants to do either a file system check or it can't find your root partition
<kurt> dd
<kurt> d
<kurt> d
<kurt> d
<kurt> d
<kurt> d
<kurt> d
<kurt> d
<kurt> d
<Daviey> !ops | kurt
<zubin> kurt?
<ubottu> kurt: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<kurt> dd
<kurt> ddddddd
<stdin> I look awaw for onw second...
<stdin> *away
<tribaldata> zubin: thanks you i'll do a fsck upon reboot :)
<jussi01> stdin: same...
<zubin> guilhermeblanco: another good one to have is:
<zubin> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner
<zubin> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner
<guilhermeblanco> I have them...
<ASUS-tek> u have what
<zubin> tribaldata: make sure the partition you're doing an fsck on is not mounted
<guilhermeblanco> and I think that I lost my w32codecs...
<stdin> tribaldata: you're booting into rescue mode, and apparently have a root pass set
<zubin> i've done that before and it killed my partition
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: dunno why... seems my sources.list was overwritten
<tribaldata> stdin: the system is booting up normally it's only when i iniitated a reboot
<guilhermeblanco> I lost my AsusOLED repo too
<tribaldata> zubin: yeah i know i learned it the hard way to
<zubin> well when you do a dist-upgrade it disables the non-official repositories
<zubin> i actually used the "gui" version of dist-upgrade and it actually just disabled it
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: so that may be the issue!
<hydrogen> d?
<stdin> tribaldata: what does it say in System Settings > Advanced Tab > Login Manager > Shutdown Tab for "Reboot"?
<zubin> i'm not sure if w32codecs is necessary for dvd's...just downloaded avi/mpg's etc...but i could be wrong on that one....
<tribaldata> stdin: oh sorry i don't use the GUI i only work in console for this machien
<ccc4> can any one help me am a newbiee and i need help my friend downloaded java 4 mee but some how i cant go on some sites
<stdin> zubin: w32codecs is not needed for DVDs, DVDs are just MPEG streams
<tribaldata> stdin: it's a old box with no X in it
<stdin> tribaldata: how are you rebooting then?
<ccc4> k
<zubin> guilhermeblanco: i've got a pretty good sources.list if you want me to send it to you....not too many unofficial repo's
<tribaldata> stdin: init 6  shutdown -r now
<ccc4> some one help plz im a newbie and need help to get java my firend already installed it but sum site dnt work
<stdin> tribaldata: both or just the one?
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: please do it... email: guilhermeblanco gmail
<tribaldata> stdin: most of the time it will be init 6 trought ssh
<zubin> ccc4: aptitude install  kubuntu-restricted-extras
<stdin> tribaldata: what version are you running?
<zubin> guilhermeblanco: sure
<tribaldata> stdin: but i learned that the shutdown -r now is less intrusive for the process
<tribaldata> stdin: 6.06 LTS
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: added the medibuntu and now I have 17 packages updatable
<guilhermeblanco> perfect
<zubin> sent it....
<zubin> nice
<stdin> tribaldata: have you checked your /etc/inittab ?
<tribaldata> stdin: what should i check for ?
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: thanks
<zubin> np
<stdin> tribaldata: are you in terminal now or do you have X?
<tribaldata> stdin: terminal only
<tribaldata> stdin: i just check the file did a cat on it seem normal to me the reboot says init 6 and i have also the atl-ctrl-del combo key in there
<ccc4> help plz
<stdin> tribaldata: ok, try comparing it to this one http://stdin.me.uk/inittab you can just wget it and diff -u inittab /etc/inittab to see the differences
<ccc4> i have to downlaod java
<tribaldata> stdin: checking
<zubin> tribaldata: did you change your inittab ?
<stdin> that one is from feisty or edgy I think
<tribaldata> zubin: not recently
<zubin> stdin: wouldn't feisty or edgy use a different inittab because they use upstart rather than sys-v ?
<stdin> zubin: no, upstart doesn't have an inittab as such
<stdin> zubin: you only have one when you upgraded from a version before upstart
<zubin> ok, cool... yeah i don
<zubin> 't
<tribaldata> zubin: stdin : just check the inittab and they are both the same
<zubin> have an inittab any more on 8.04
<zubin> cool
<zubin> tribaldata: so where exactly are you right now?
 * tribaldata perpexlt
<mr_clark> How do I install ATI drivers on Kubuntu with KDE4? I tried following instructions for Ubuntu with no luck.
<mr_clark> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> tribaldata: next step is to check what's in /etc/rc6.d/, see if it's starting sulogin somehow
<tribaldata> terminal in my server looking at the /etc/inittab
<tribaldata> stdin: checking
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: I updated the packages and no my kaffeine crashes when I change the engine.
<tribaldata> stdin: in that folder there is no sulogin
<zubin> tribaldata: has your server already booted up?
<zubin> guilhermeblanco: what engine are you using?
<guilhermeblanco> as default I use kaffeine-xine
<tribaldata> zubin: yup yup and functional too it just hang when i ask for a reboot which is incovenient since this box is sitting in between two floor
<mr_clark> I tried installing linux-restricted-modules-generic and restricted-manager-kde but it says that the linux-restricted-modules-generic is already the newest version and that it's selecting jockey-kde instead of restricted-manager-kde. I tried running jockey-kde but it says that I don't have any proprietary drivers installed.
<guilhermeblanco> when I switch to kaffeine-gstreamer, it tells my it could not load the alsasink. Then it tries to find another one... it does not find and crashes the app
<guilhermeblanco> I trtied then to move to gstreamer as default
<tribaldata> stdin: should i have an sulogin in my /etc/rc6.d
<zubin> guilhermeblanco: these are the ones i've got loaded on mine:
<stdin> tribaldata: no, sulogin is the single user mode thing
<zubin> amarok-xine libarts1-xine libxine-dev libxine1 libxine1-bin libxine1-console libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-misc-plugins libxine1-plugins libxine1-x libxinerama-dev totem-xine  xine-ui
<zubin> guilhermeblanco: start it from the command line and see what messages show up
<geega> hi.. i remove the sound card icon from the task bar"  ..
<zubin> tribaldata: i have an 6.06 lts server at home...i'll give you a list of my rc.6
<geega> before that i mute it heheeheee
<geega> how can i get back that
<tribaldata> zubin : thanks :)
<stdin> tribaldata: is there anything like S??single ?
<geega> anybody have idea on sound system
<tribaldata> stdin: nope nothing of the sort
<zubin> tribaldata: K11atd K11cron K20makedev K20nvidia-kernel K20rsync K20ssh K25hwclock.sh K50alsa-utils K86ppp K89klogd K90sysklogd S01linux-restricted-modules-common S20sendsigs S30urandom S31umountnfs.sh S35networking S40umountfs S49evms S60umountroot S90reboot
<tribaldata> geega: open back mixer you shoudl be good :)
<zubin> tribaldata: keep in mind that this is a real bare bones ubuntu install
<tribaldata> zubin: i see that :) mine got more but it have all of yours... question i see a dead entrie in there how shoudl i go about removing it ?
<geega> what is the command line options for that
<geega> tribaldata
<geega> there is no mixer command line tool
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: I'll pastebin what I get now from amarok and kaffeine
<tribaldata> geega: you trying to open back the sound card in X is that correct ?
<zubin> guilhermeblanco: sure
<geega> yes
<tribaldata> geega: kmix
<kurt> jubbaah
<zubin> guilhermeblanco: what about if you just run plain old xine from the command line just to test.
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10565/
<geega> <tribaldata> thanks
<zubin> since i upgraded to 8.04 i haven't tried a dvd
<guilhermeblanco> from Amarok
<kurt> oh shit
<geega> got it :)
<kurt> fuck american
<tribaldata> geega: np :)
<guilhermeblanco> let me try kaffeine and then xine
<Riddell> getting faster stdin :)
<tribaldata> kurt: lacking some attention ?
<stdin> Riddell: I wasn't making coffee this time ;)
<Kiruwa2> hehe
<zubin> guilhermeblanco: do you get xine at all?
<zubin> kaffeine's a front end to a lot of sound enjinges and has a tendency to crash if something isn't correct...
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: yes
<zubin> if xine works, then we know kaffeine is the problem
<guilhermeblanco> libxine1, lixine1-all-plugins, ...
<guilhermeblanco> xine-ui, ...
<tribaldata> zubin: how would i go about removing a dead entry in the /etc/rc6.d/ folder
<tribaldata> do you just rm on it or there is something else to do ?
<zubin> tribaldata: any thing in the /etc/rc6.d folder is just a symbolic link to /etc/init.d so you can just do an rm on it
<stdin> tribaldata: everything in /etc/rc?.d/ should be a symlink, so rm sould be ok
<zubin> it'll be fine
<smeril> does anybody know how to use rar crack?
<tribaldata> hehehe :) thanks guys
<smeril> i installed it from http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-crack-rar-7z-and-zip-files-with.html
<smeril> but when i try to use it it says that i dont have the right permissoin
<jimmy51vinsky> when i try to run vnc config, i get an error saying "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3"
<jimmy51vinsky> apt-file doesn't show that file in any package.... what should i do?
<smeril> how can i get root user mode?
<hydrogen> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stdin> smeril: sudo -i
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: I got a lot of errors in xine
<guilhermeblanco> and I cannot copy/paste them... only select
<zubin> hey guys, sorry i've got to get back to workk really quick, i'll be back on soon....guilhermeblanco: email me the errors
<zubin> i'll be back soon
<guilhermeblanco> k
<tribaldata> zubin: thanks for the help
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: thanks in advance
<_strog> hi peeps
<_strog> i wanted to know how well is KDE4
<_strog> is it stable
<_strog> ??
<tribaldata> _strog: got to play with a little bit pretty good from my point of view
<_strog> tribaldata: what do u mean?
<tribaldata> _strog: from my testing it was pretty stable
<tribaldata> _strog: i only play with it in a VM for a week but it was stable
<_strog> ok
<gene> firefox suddenly says gtk is too old, but adept installed it.  WTH?
<_strog> tribaldata: i get the follwing message
<_strog> No command arguments supplied!
<gene> firefox is 1.0.0.15, ssystem is 6.06 LTS, not upgradeable till emc catches up
<_strog> Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>
<tribaldata> _strog: and you get this while doing what exactly /
<tribaldata> ?
<_strog> KdeSudo will now exit
<_strog> at startup
<tribaldata> gene : why you running a old version of Firefox ?
<tribaldata> _strog: be a bit more verbose ;) you are in terminal running which command ?
<tinel> Hi all, i've got a problem running my webcam, my laptop is a PackardBell Easynote mx 65 with an integrated bison cam, lsusb gives this response:
<_strog> it is right after i log into my account in kde
<kreib> whats the best vector drawing program?
<tinel> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp.
<tinel> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tinel> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tinel> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tinel> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tinel> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tinel> can anyone help me with drivers?
<tinel> kreib the best one is inkscape
<kreib> thx
<gene> kubuntu-6.06 LTS, is not upgradeable till emc catches up, its running a milling machine here
<tribaldata> _strog: did your desktop load at all or you only get this error ?
<_strog> tribaldata: i get this message, i click ok and it starts up normally
<gene> tribaldata: kubuntu-6.06 LTS, is not upgradeable till emc catches up, its running a milling machine here
<dewd> hardy + compiz + nvidia = problem ?? all stuff like dropdown boxes, startmenu etc only popup for about an second then they dissapear :-(
<tribaldata> gene : not sure really i would need more digging let me check
<gene> ok, I'm lurking
<tribaldata> _strog: could you check the log for dmesg check what it says in there
<_strog> tribaldata: anything specific to look for?
<dewd> none of the machines I upgraded are working as good as before really crappy this is
<feodal> народ подскажите а на jabber канал русский как зайти??
<tribaldata> _strog: recreate the problem by login in and out then go right away in your log and check the last line
<tribaldata> gene: fill me in a bit more with your issue... sorry for the repeat i got the retention of a hamster today
<_strog> tribaldata: dmdeg or some log file?
<tribaldata> _strog: dmesg or /var/log/syslog maybe
<tribaldata> _strog: as soon as my server finish crunching i'll be able to tell you
<gene> tribaldata:  Thats my line, old age etc.  firefox is adept installed and did run ok on this 6.06 LTS system but now is exiting with the message that gtk is too old.
<gene> I would have thiought adept nwould have resolved that?
<tribaldata> gene: same here normally does
<_strog> tribaldata: i got the following
<_strog> ubuntu anacron[5214]: Normal exit (3jobs run)
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<tribaldata> gene: i'm looking at some page for you hoepfully will find something
<tribaldata> _strog: nothign to worrie about this one
<_strog> ok
<tribaldata> _strog: check this out
<tribaldata> _strog: Normally the errors are written to a file called ".xsession-errors" that
<tribaldata> is located in your home directory.
<gene> tribaldata:  removed it, reinstalled it, works again.  Go figure...  Thanks
<_strog> tribaldata: ok ill check
<jimulis> hi
<contrast83> Anyone here have much experience with setting up an FTP server? I've got a relatively complex layout with my partitions and a few symlinks...
<tribaldata> gene: lol murphy law's at is best :)
<vbgunz> I hate when Konqueror freezes. you end up killing it and never get back the tabs you were last on :(
<tribaldata> vbgunz: that why i use Firefox with tabs manager
<jimulis> anyone can tell me how can i set my Disk drive like a network drive in a network for windows?and who is the program in Kubuntu who can react with winchat of XP?
<contrast83> vbgunz: Try using Firefox for pages with lots of Flash / crappy Javascript? Those are usually the only things that crash Konqueror on my end.
<vbgunz> I completely disabled Flash in Konqueror and only have Flash in Firefox...
<jimulis> im new in kubundu and i need some help please
<vbgunz> when flash was the problem, killing flash usually solved the freezing :(
<_strog> tribaldata: ok here it is kdeinit4: PID 7865 terminated
<contrast83> ...I've got vsftpd set to chroot a remote client, and this essentially renders *everything* I want to share unreachable. I was just messing with "mount --bind", and it seems that would work, but I'd have to have nearly half a dozen folders binded if I go that route, which just feels dirty. Anyone have a better solution?
<_strog> tribaldata: and more to come: kbuildsycoca4(7865) kdemain: Reusing existing ksycoca
<contrast83> _strog: Do you play Quake Wars?
<jimulis> can anyone tell me at least what is the final edition of Kubuntu the 7.10?
<kristian__> i thing 8.04 hardy heron
<contrast83> jimulis: Final edition?
<jimulis> i make upgrade from 7.00 i thing to 7.04 and now it upgrading from 7.4 to 7.10...why it cant ugrade to the final?
<jimulis> ok not final
<jimulis> the last..
<contrast83> jimulis: *Ubuntu gets a new version every six months, but you're never really required to upgrade from one to the next if you don't want to.
<contrast83> Ahh, you mean why can't you just go straight from 7.04 -> 8.04?
<jimulis> but i want to have the last version of programms i use...:)
<jimulis> yes:)
<contrast83> jimulis: Err... They're still working on that... Are you using the GUI updater?
<jimulis> the graphics with windows yes...
<contrast83> Good luck :-P
<contrast83> I've yet to use that thing and not have it break my system, and pretty much everyone I know on Kubuntu has had the same experience.
<jimulis> no im so far so good:)
<contrast83> Best way to go: Konsole: sudo sed -e s/oldreleasename/newreleasename/ /etc/apt/sources.list --in-place && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jimulis> but its slow i have adsl 24Mb...and its downloading 130-180Kb/s....
<_strog> contrast83: y?
<contrast83> jimulis: Yeah, the Ubuntu servers have been slow as hell the past few days. I'd imagine it's because 8.04 is an LTS release so a lot more people are upgrading to it than usual.
<contrast83> _strog: The name.
<epsilorn> hi i've got a problem!!!!!! adept has just updated a lot of things (also xorg i think don't know) and suddenly my resolution is locked to 640x480!
<samba_kubuntu> )
<contrast83> Anyone here using vsftpd?
<_strog> contrast83: yes i did play quakewars and i liked the  name so i kept it ;)
<kaminix> Qt 4.4 was just released. Anyone know when we'll see it in Kubuntu? I've heard there are loads of optimization done
<contrast83> _strog: You go by the same name on there as you have here?
<_strog> contrast83: on where?
<contrast83> Maybe I'll see you on there some time. You can wipe the floor with me. :-P
<contrast83> QW
<epsilorn> anyone got this problem?
<contrast83> I got it for xmas. I haven't played it as much as I'd like to - too busy trying to break things in Kubuntu so I can learn more. Hehe
<contrast83> epsilorn: Did you try running the restricted drivers manager and rebooting?
<CrummyGummy> Hi all, any ideas why konqueror would not be able to resolve any dns names. dig works fine...
<contrast83> epsilorn: I think they may have changed the name in Hardy - it should be under System in KMenu if you just upgraded though.
<samba_kubuntu> Привет
<epsilorn> contrast83: yes i've tried, adept started downloading xorg-fglrx-restricted then it halte saying it could break some packet
<Damenheth> Has anyone had ever problems with installing SiS Mirage 1 drivers?
<contrast83> epsilorn: Konsole -> sudo apt-get install -f -> pastebin
<Damenheth> My monitor doesn't flicker anymore, but I can't put up a higher resolution than 800x600
<jussi01> !gr | samba_kubuntu
<ubottu> samba_kubuntu: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jussi01> hrmm....
<jussi01> or not
<samba_kubuntu> ?
<samba_kubuntu> what?
<jussi01> sorry, wrong language
<epsilorn> contrast83: it's in italian, but it refers to file signature saying is present in another packet created by a script (i've downloaded last ati drivers from ati)
<epsilorn> but it's not a driver problem, before this last update it was working
<contrast83> epsilorn: You need to reinstall your driver manually if that's how you did it before the X upgrade.
<contrast83> Using the restricted manager (or even just Ubuntu's packages) takes care of that for you, but I realize that's not always the best option. I'm in the same boat myself, actually.
<epsilorn> iv laready done it just now, it didn't work
<contrast83> Reinstalled the driver then rebooted?
<epsilorn> yep
<epsilorn> probably i could use the old xorg.conf backup, do you know if X updating also writes the xorg.conf?
<contrast83> epsilorn: sometimes, but it always makes a backup
<contrast83> epsilorn: try reinstalling then *just* restarting X, *not* rebooting. oddly enough, with my current setup, i have to reinstall the driver eveery time i reboot. :-\
<epsilorn> contrast83: O_O
<contrast83> yeah, i know... thank god it's not windows :-P
<epsilorn> contrast83: sadly i cannot restart x withiut restarting, if i try to logoff my pc freezes
<contrast83> epsilorn: have you tried Alt+SysRq+K? That's a *last resort* for restarting X, when properly restarting it and Ctrl+Alt+Backspace do nothing.
<epsilorn> contrast83: by the way, do you know why ati catalyst control center has options grayed out?
<freddy> hoola
<contrast83> epsilorn: Your card doesn't support them? I have no idea, tbh. I thankfully have pretty much no experience with ATI cards.
<epsilorn> contrast83: what's SysRq (noobish question :D)
<samba_kubuntu> alt+sysrq+b :)
<samba_kubuntu> sysrq -> PrtSc
<contrast83> samba_kubuntu: That should never be run without a few other magic sysrq keys prior to it though. ;-)
<contrast83> Proper way to reboot a system when everything seems to be frozen: Alt+SysRq+(<R>aising <S>kinny <E>lephants <I>s <U>tterly <B>oring)
<contrast83> If that doesn't work, the kernel crashed, and if that's happening a lot, something's really wrong.
<contrast83> Anyone here using vsftpd?
<_strog> can someone tell me how to restore my taskbar in kde4?
<contrast83> _strog: Haven't used KDE 4 in a few weeks, but can't you just drag the taskbar from the Add Plasmoids dialog down to the panel?
<contrast83> samba_kubuntu: btw, i wasn't trying to be overly corrective or anything, just making sure epsilorn knew the deal. :-)
<Wrath> are the package servers messed up today?
<tdn> How do I change the background color of an xterm? I have tried putting "XTerm*background:       grey4" in my .Xdefaults, but it has no effect.
<contrast83> Wrath: They've been sketchy for me
<jimmy51vinsky> eureka!
<jimmy51vinsky> using outlook under linux:  http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/29/how-to-run-microsoft-outlook-natively-on-linux-using-virtualbox/
<jimmy51vinsky> very, very nice
<contrast83> jimmy51vinsky: Why would you want to do that? :-P
<Wrath> yea I have broken packages now because it messed up installing them
<linuxwtf> anybody know how to install jre6? i tried running it in terminal, but got to java's license agreement graphic (a bsod in itself) and had no way to press <ok> or continue. when i download the rpm from sun to the desktop, there's no way to run it except to admire its colorful code.
<jimmy51vinsky> contrast83:  my company uses exchange server for email/calendar/etc
<Pici> !java | linuxwtf
<ubottu> linuxwtf: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<contrast83> A word of advice to anyone who hasn't yet upgraded to Hardy from Gutsy: Don't use the GUI for it. The command-line way is much, much more reliable.
<contrast83> jimmy51vinsky: Ahh ok
<jimmy51vinsky> the only thing keeping me from switching my workstation over was lack of full featured exchange interoperability from open source apps
<linuxwtf> i have kub 8.04 and adept was inept
<b3lt3r> contrast83: what's the syntax for command line upgrade?
<contrast83> VMWare's Unity is looking mighty nice
<linuxwtf> Unable to open URL
<linuxwtf> The browser command "mozilla 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java'" is invalid.
<jimmy51vinsky> contrast83:  can it run an app like outlook and make it appear to be a window'd app within linux?
<contrast83> b3lt3r: Remove any packages you've installed from 3rd party repos first, comment out those repos in your sources.list, then from Konsole: sudo sed -e s/gutsy/hardy/ /etc/apt/souces.list --in-place && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<contrast83> jimmy51vinsky: Yeah. And it does a better job of it than VBox from the screenshot I've seen. One sec, I'll dig it up.
<contrast83> But from what I've heard, VMWare is a bit more hassle to set up than VBox
<b3lt3r> contrast83: thanks
<contrast83> b3lt3r: no prob
<b3lt3r> vmware was easy to install under gutsy - ran 1 command - works fine for me
<Damenheth> contrast83: you have any experience on installing SiS mirage drivers?
<contrast83> b3lt3r: Nice, thanks for the info. I'll have to dig around on that
<contrast83> jimmy51vinsky: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=1083&d=1208993671
<b3lt3r> just go to vmware.com and download the server, request a license and bob's your uncle
<contrast83> Damenheth: Nope, sorry...
<Damenheth> Okay.
<jimmy51vinsky> it's free for ever?
<b3lt3r> see4ms to be
<contrast83> b3lt3r: Cool
<contrast83> Umm... bob's your uncle?
<jimmy51vinsky> b3lt3r:  can't view it... it wants a login
<wayneandleanne> vmware setup is so easy( if you have kernel source)
<contrast83> jimmy51vinsky: sorry, one sec
<jimmy51vinsky> oops.... contrast83: can't view it... it wnats a login
<jimmy51vinsky> k
<linuxwtf> Here's an even greater challenge: I've been playing with a dozen or so linux distros on a gateway laptop (600ygr). When I run them from the live disk or first install them, most of them only run the left channel of the sound card, an ess allegro 1988. Of the two that do run both channels, Mandriva Spring and Kubuntu 8.04, they resume to left-only as soon as I reboot. As a result, I've been reinstalling it every other day.
<b3lt3r> has limitations compared to paid in that you can only have one snapshot as opposed to multiple, but hey for free :-)
<Damenheth> The problem is, the drivers are installed (maybe) but I can't use bigger resolution than 800x600
<contrast83> jimmy51vinsky: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=8032
<contrast83> linuxwtf: Sorry, i'm getting lazy here, but have you googled around for your card's model + linux/ubuntu?
<jimmy51vinsky> dang.  still can't see the image
<contrast83> jimmy51vinsky: Sorry :-\
<jimmy51vinsky> hehe
<linuxwtf> yeah, I mostly get forums of people having similar, unsolved problems
<b3lt3r> just read Wayne's vbox setup icluding bridged networking and trust me vmware's easy compared to that - it must be if I did it :-)
<linuxwtf> when i restart in xp, both channels work fine
<contrast83> jimmy51vinsky: In short, Unity allows for full taskbar integration + composited effects, etc. for windows running from a VM. 99% seamless - they still have the titlebar their native OS draws for them.
<jimmy51vinsky> ooooh, that sounds good.  so i can alt-tab within xfce/kde and switch between windows apps and linux apps without a hitch?
<contrast83> jimmy51vinsky: Right
<jimmy51vinsky> ok, point me at a link
<jimmy51vinsky> i'll attack that like a rabid dog
<contrast83> linuxwtf: you might give a prior release a shot, compile your own kernel on the current release (not as hard as it's commonly made out to be), or just wait a few weeks for it to get fixed. i'd imagine someone's working on it, given 8.04 is a long-term support release (Canonical's bread and butter).
<linuxwtf> Sadly, compile is my new word today. I live in XP Pro
<Faust-C> uh whats the name of the pkg to install for flash and propriotary items
<contrast83> jimmy51vinsky: I'd say b3lt3r's your man for that. I've never even used VMWare
<Faust-C> cant recall, and i had synaptic w/ ubuntu to figure this out
<linuxwtf> thanks for the info, tho
<contrast83> linuxwtf: http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<contrast83> linuxwtf: what kind of processor you got?
<jimmy51vinsky> b3lt3r:  i'm not seeing vmware unity on vmware.com.... what's it called?
<contrast83> jimmy51vinsky: i believe it's built into the latest version. i could be mistaken though.
<b3lt3r> jimmy5lvinsky: not heard of unity before - I was just talking about native vmware, sorry
<jimmy51vinsky> b3lt3r: well, whatever it is that lets you run the apps together like that... is it just the latest vmware desktop workstation app?
<contrast83> it's in vmware 6.5
<contrast83> sorry, i had to look at that thread again.
<linuxwtf> P4@1.4GHz, 1GB RAM, sda=60GB (XP Pro), sdb=30GB (Kubuntu 8.04)
<contrast83> linuxwtf: you have another machine with a better proc?
<b3lt3r> when I run vmware it runs a console on my linux desktop. I can switch it to full screen but that's just like having an xp box. I don't know how to do an xp windo on a ub desktop
<linuxwtf> no, i'm even using the older machine now, a Compaq Deskpro EN P3@966 running Mandriva Spring
<DexterF> hi
<linuxwtf> it's more reliable, except for the java thing, which also doesn't work or install
<contrast83> linuxwtf: after telling it what options to compile in and letting it run its course, kernel compilation took > 3 hours on my lappy w/ a P4@2.4GHz
<contrast83> you could set up a cluster :-P
<contrast83> j/k
<linuxwtf> i tried that icedtea java, but it didn't do anything after installing
<linuxwtf> 3hrs??? OMG!
<b3lt3r> http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/downloads/2184908/vmware-workstation
<DexterF> had a most unusualy issue with 7.10 over the past few days: when I enter text in lets say OOo or Firefox, sometimes the entire graphics update locks. I can move the mouse pointer, but all apps stall. I can even ssh in from outside but no matter what I kill, the display stays stoned
<b3lt3r> unity previwe in vnunet
<b3lt3r> preview*
<b3lt3r> stoopid keyboard :-)
<contrast83> DexterF: using compiz?
<b3lt3r> as contrast83 said - it's workstation 6.5 - in beta now
<linuxwtf> Dexterf, I'm convinced that the real purpose of this OS is to teach us how to deal with frustration while making us better internet researchers
<DexterF> contrast83, did once but don't use it anymore
<DexterF> linuxwtf: full ack. I'll get me a Mac as soon as I can afford it
<jimmy51vinsky> DL'ing.  thanks guys
<contrast83> pfft
<linuxwtf> my uncle has a mac and i was amazed at how quickly it rebooted
<contrast83> DexterF: did top report anything useful when you ssh'd in?
<contrast83> if you don't mind being completely locked down ball and chain on a computer you paid a ridiculous price for, mac's are great. ;-)
<DexterF> contrast83: actually it did: Xorg was hogging the cpu 99.6%
<contrast83> DexterF: which signal were you using with kill?
<linuxwtf> yeah, my old pre-powermac was a crash a minute
<DexterF> contrast83: tried both 15 and 9
<contrast83> linuxwtf: i mean locked down in terms of what you're actually able to do on it.
<linuxwtf> the Other DRM?
<contrast83> DexterF: strange indeed... sorry, i'm out of ideas :-\
<contrast83> linuxwtf: drm, hardware upgrades, software configuration, etc. take your pick. :-)
<DexterF> contrast83: even when I issied "shutdown" from ssh the screen stays like this until the machine fully rebooted and did an hardware init, hence I suspect an issue with the ati driver. the free one, before you ask.
<DexterF> I guess I'll upgrade to 8.04 and see if it gets better
<contrast83> DexterF: worth a shot. just don't use the gui updater. ;-)
<linuxwtf> Dex, I've tried both and i do like 8.04 better (and Mandriva spring)
<DexterF> by the way: I have a copy of the 8.04 dvd, I guess mounting that and putting in in sources speeds thing up, eh?
<contrast83> linuxwtf: did your sound issue exist in gutsy?
<DexterF> contrast83: har har gui updater har ;)
<linuxwtf> yes
<linuxwtf> and in Mint
<contrast83> mint's just ubuntu with non-free stuff added in ;-)
<linuxwtf> yeah, i did like how the non-free stuff enabled me to view flash, java and pdf
<linuxwtf> i'd have kept it except for the soundcard thing
<contrast83> sidux might be worth a look. you have to use the command line for updates and all package management though (of course, you can still use the gui for browsing packages)
<contrast83> linuxwtf: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kiruwa2> hmm... what pdf did you find that kpdf didn't work for?
<contrast83> that pulls in all the non-free stuff you need
<linuxwtf> i forgot what it was in Mint - that was last week
<contrast83> but sidux's hardware detection is the best i've seen. picked everything up flawlessly across three systems with widely varying hardware
<contrast83> sidux also installs amazingly fast. < 10 minutes from boot to finish. ^_^
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<wirechief1> contrast83 i take it you really like sidux
<contrast83> jussi01: sorry, just tryin' to help linuxwtf - kubuntu's not really playing well with his hardware.
<jussi01> linuxwtf: whats the issue?
<linuxwtf> would sudo apt...restricted extras enable its installer to find jre6?
<contrast83> wirechief1: it has its strengths, and given linuxwtf's circumstances, i think it'd be worth a look for him.
<Seren__> hi, I can't edit my kmenu even in root mode, this is an old issue
<Seren__> but is there any workaround ?
 * contrast83 kindly shuts up about other distros
<wirechief1> contrast83 so would kanotix, they are sisters ;)
<contrast83> wirechief1: i'd say distant cousins twice removed :-P
<wirechief1> contrast83 and more stable. does not require as much downloading to keep it fresh on and on
<jussi01> linuxwtf: if you do apt-cache show kubuntu-restricted-extras it will show you what is installing
<contrast83> wirechief1: one dist-upgrade a month is all that's really required with sidux
<linuxwtf> coooool
<jussi01> Ok, Other distro talk -> #kubuntu-offtopic if you have a support query please ask.
<Seren__> is there a way to list the file which are going to be installed with a packet with an apt-foo command ?
<contrast83> wirechief1: you in there?
<wirechief1> contrast83 my only complaint with sidux is having to du all the time and keep all eyes open for bug reports. well now they have gone to 1.4gb downloads that too much for most
<samba_kubuntu> bye
<jussi01> Seren__: files or dependencies?
<llutz> Seren__: apt-file or dpkg -L package   if package is installed
<Seren__> i want to know before hand if possible
<Seren__> ( files )
<contrast83> Seren__: methinks apt-file
<contrast83> it's not installed by default, btw (sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update)
<contrast83> good chatting, y'all. life calls. peace out.
<Seren__> ok it keeps a cache of all the files
<wirechief1> contrast83 however i thnk you can buy the new .isos from them and a good way to support them ;)
<Seren__> thx
<jco> hi, I just discovered that the -generic kernel of 8.04 is compiled without support for 4GB RAM, is there a desktop oriented image with that support in Ubuntu?
<Edulix> hey please someone with kubuntu :P
<Edulix> I'm trying to hunt a bug in konqueror
<linuxwtf> speaking of konqueror bugs, is there a way to make it NOT the default browser in Kubuntu?
<Edulix> someone with kubuntu installed can help me reproducing the bug in his computer?
<Edulix> linuxwtf: kcontrol
<jussi01> linuxwtf: yes, system settings -> default programs
<Edulix> ok, that too
<linuxwtf> thaaaaaanks
<linuxwtf> Firefox 2 just sat there when i told it to check if it were the default browser
<wirechief1> Edulix what bug
<wirechief1> !bugreport
<ubottu> Factoid bugreport not found
<Edulix> so what I need someone to do is: open konqueror, enter in ~, press ctrl+shift+l, enter in the second view to ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/Attic/2.2.2/src, and drag and drop some files to ~
<Edulix> and then answer: do you get multiple "copying" progress windows, or just one?
<sigma> hey guys. i'm using gnome but amarok is awesome so i use that. problem is it uses its own fonts (presumably from KDE) and not the gnome ones i've set up. how can i fix that?
<sigma> also i dont mean the stuff that's in appareance under "fconfigure amarok" i mean like the menu fonts
<Edulix> wirechief1: ?
<Edulix> wirechief1: did you try? note, I'm a konqueror developer xD
<jussi01> sigma: that would be a #ubuntu question -IIRC there is a thing in appearnce settings
<jussi01> Edulix: Im trying now
<jussi01> Edulix: curious, the ftp does not load for me...
<sigma> jussi01: no one there seems to know either
<Edulix> jussi01: enter to other place then :P
<Seren__> jco > the 64 bits version ? if you have a 64bits CPU of course
<jussi01> Edulix: does it need to be ftp? or will sftp do?
<jco> Seren__: I don't like 64 bit versions, they're always less maintained than 32 bit ones :(
<Edulix> jussi01: anything
<Seren__> jco > it is true but since more and more people got a 64 bits cpu
<Seren__> it will become more and more stable hopefully
<jco> Seren__: it will... for sure, but now...
<jussi01> Edulix: got it working, just 1
<Edulix> jussi01: but do you do drag & drop twice?
<jussi01> Edulix: when dragging multiple files at once, I get 1. when dragging 2 sets of files then I get 2.
<jussi01> Edulix: this is konqueror 3.5.9 on kde 4
<jco> Seren__: anyway, do you know where ubuntu keeps the equivalent of /proc/config.gz?
<Edulix> ok thanks it's all clear now =)
<Seren__> jco > sorry no idea
<jussi01> Edulix: ok :) Dont hesitate to ask/pm if you need more tests done.
<Lupus-Angina> Good day my people
<Lupus-Angina> Issue: Kubuntu Hardy won't close down, it's been happening for a while and I really want to go to bed!
<Seren__> Lupus-Angina: I think you can  try CTRL + ALT + DEL to restart X
<Seren__> and try to switch off from KDM
<jussi01> ctrl+alt+backspace ;)
<billyd> Hello ;-)
<billyd> Anyone know how to cope with a missing or changed su password in Konsole.  It's in Kubuntu7.10
<trappist> billyd: su password?
<billyd> yes
<trappist> billyd: root doesn't have a password by default - you use sudo
<billyd> super user
<Seren__> err.. right jussi01 sorry :)
<tribaldata> xit
<Lupus-Angina> Seren__: Yes, but I want it to be like it was back in the day... I used to go into K Menu and press log out, and then to shutdown... good days...
<billyd> sudo works with dewfault password.  su doesn'nt
<jussi01> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<trappist> billyd: sudo works with the password for *your account*.  su doesn't because that wants root's password, and root doesn't have a password.
<Seren__> Lupus-Angina: it used to work on my install, but since an update yesterday in hal I think it is broken too :/
<Lupus-Angina> No idea what HAL actually doe.s
<Lupus-Angina> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<Lupus-Angina> i r smrt
<billyd> Everything worked 'til I upgraded to 7.10 on way to 8.04
<trappist> billyd: from your description, everything is behaving as designed
<trappist> billyd: if you want to "become" root, say "sudo su -"
<Lupus-Angina> sudo bash
<jussi01> sudo -i IMHO
<Lupus-Angina> Also
<trappist> or sudo -i... not sudo bash, though
<Lupus-Angina> Yes it does.
<billyd> OK
<billyd> We were trying to go to a manula IP setting to avoind a crippled router where I was trying to upgrade to 8.04
<billyd> I've got the websites book marked
<billyd> Tks trappist
<jabba> trappist: no reason at all to say "sudo su -". just say "sudo -s"
<jabba> and if you use zsh, it has a module (or a compile time option, I forget which) that allows you to retain sudo's logging
<jabba> the whole reason we use sudo is to keep track of who did what so we can roll it back or find out when something broke. sudo su - completely defeats that purpose.
<billyd> Gots to go.  I'll go nuts if I stay inside any longer
<will00> whats the easiest way to block websites in linux?
<tekteen> will00: for what purpose?
<tekteen> will00: dansguardian is the best
<jdavies> tekteen: I second that
<will00> iv built a kiosk and i need to lock down the computer
<tekteen> will00: dansguardian
<will00> iv tried dansguardian, but when i enable it, it blocks everything
<ccc4> i want to download python on kubunto can sumbody help
<ccc4> me im ment to
<tekteen> will00: I play pranks like editing /etc/hosts but it is not good for blocking
<ccc4> have it already
<jdavies> ccc4: I comes installed by default, type: "python" at the terminal
<will00> my idea is to block everything but the stores website, but i cant seem to whitelist it in dansguardian
<ccc4> terminl?
<ccc4> jdavies? terminal
<jdavies> !konsole | ccc4
<ubottu> ccc4: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ccc4> jdavies i goo on f2 then konsole comes up then i type console but it wont oppen
<Seren__> konsole is the name of the kde console
<jdavies> ccc4: when konsole comes up type: "python"
<ccc4> i did but then it wont oppen
<ccc4> 4 some reason
<PhilRod> will00: sounds like you might also be interested in kde's kiosk mode: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/userguide/locking-down-kde.html
<will00> i also tried that but it didnt lock down anything
<jdavies> ccc4: click the K-Menu -> System and open it from there
<tekteen> will00: you could setup squid
<tekteen> will00: then send all data to your website
<ccc4> its not on there
<ccc4> thaths the point
<PhilRod> will00: ok - it won't block websites, but might be useful more generally (since it sounds like you're trying to set up some kind of kiosk?)
<will00> thats exactly what im trying to do
<jackault> Ok, I'm trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 with an alternate cd and got a strange error, I've taken a screenshot of it http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/1914/eror20uw3.png
<tekteen> so google.com, kubuntu.org, ect points to your website
<PhilRod> will00: I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the details, so I can't help further than pointing to docs, but IIRC that guide is fairly good
<_strog> someone here who can help me with kde4?
<wirechief1> anyone with ati fglrx installed on amd64 having shutdown issues ?
<rambo3> whats the path to Qt4?
<Neo_The_User> I have an extremly general question.
<Neo_The_User> Is KDE the fastest GUI compared to xfce and gnome?
<rambo3> no
<Neo_The_User> is KDE the most attractive GUI to your opinion?
<rambo3> xfce should be faster , it all depends on atrological positions of saturn
<tekteen> Neo_The_User: don't ask
<tekteen> Neo_The_User: If we did not think kde was the best...
<tekteen> Neo_The_User: why would we use it?
<Kiruwa2> Neo_The_User: imnsho, KDE has a major advantage in a culture of "the user should be able to configure everything as they like it"... otherwise most of the differences come down to personal taste
<Neo_The_User> tekteen do you find KDE the most attractive GUI?
<mistiipu> i used a lan card direct pc to pc strategy to share internet to an another pc. now i added another lan card and for another pc to share internet but it is not seem to work. can any one guide me?
<mistiipu> <mistiipu> i have eth1 2 3       firestarter (firewall) says 1 is internet 2 is local 3 is ethernet.. i followed http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<tekteen> Neo_The_User: I think kde4 is
<tekteen> Neo_The_User: gnome is second, then kde3
<Neo_The_User> should I use Kubuntu 8.04 remix? I am using Ubuntu. sorry if that is offensive. I never used Kubuntu.
<Neo_The_User> Ubuntu 8.04 is my system
<tekteen> Neo_The_User: I do not suggest it
<jussi01> !poll | Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Neo_The_User> I wasn't
<tekteen> jussi01: I will remember that trigger :-)
<Pennycook> Neo_The_User: Your best bet, if you don't want to install the different operating systems, is to download their LiveCDs and give them a go.
<SlimeyPete> Neo_The_User: I'd recommend using the non-remix edition first
<Neo_The_User> why?
<SlimeyPete> it is more stable and reliable
<Neo_The_User> oh ok
<Neo_The_User> but all I care about are graphics.
<SlimeyPete> the remix edition features kde4 which is very new and not very stable yet
<SlimeyPete> you can always install kde4 onto the non-remix edition
<Neo_The_User> I got a good grpahics card. I want the max potential out of it
<tekteen> Neo_The_User: gnome has compiz. stick with it
<rambo3> also kde3 sucks
<Neo_The_User> what is compiz?
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Pennycook> tekteen: KDE has Compiz...
<Neo_The_User> shut up ubottu
<wirechief> Neo_The_User: which graphics card ?
<tekteen> !compiz >Neo_The_User
<Neo_The_User> nVIDIA
<tekteen> ubottu is a bot
<Neo_The_User> well i hate it
<Neo_The_User> im leaving
<Plummet> lol
<wirechief> Neo_The_User: illl trade
<jackault> I'm getting a new error while trying to upgrade
<wirechief> hmm well i tried
<jackault> Here's a screenshot of the thing http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/7106/eror21mm0.png
<jackault> it says error authenticating some packages but those all look like important ones. sudo is among them
<Plummet> how do i get rid of the jumping icons by the mouse pointer when i open programs...
<jackault> I'm trying to upgrade with the alternate cd
<stdin> jackault: cancel it then click "fetch updates", that should fix it
<jackault> fetching updates too a long time and was very annoying showing file 7 of 21 repeatedly affter appearing to do something
<jackault> but ok, I've started that again
<foxhound31> with kde4 remix i tried to use the classic menu but it would only appear at the right not the left can i fix this?
<_Angelus_> guys
<mistiipu> i used a lan card direct pc to pc strategy to share internet to an another pc. now i added another lan card and for another pc to share internet but it is not seem to work. can any one guide me?
<mistiipu> <mistiipu> i have eth1 2 3       firestarter (firewall) says 1 is internet 2 is local 3 is ethernet.. i followed http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<_Angelus_> did someone sudenly get 24updates today? or is it just me cause i added the winehq repo ?
<stdin> foxhound31: you drag it from the applet window to where on the panel you want it
<foxhound31> ok why does it seem to appear by default on the right?
<foxhound31> curiosity
<foxhound31> question
<Seren__> Plummet: In system settings, keyboard and mouse, I think you have to uncheck "visual activation" or something
<Seren__> visual feedback on activation
<stdin> foxhound31: because that would be the next available space on the panel, it's like a stack
<Kiruwa2> _Angelus_: I had about that... 20-something updates
<_Angelus_> oh ok
<_Angelus_> i tought it was the wine repo destroying things :p
<foxhound31> stdin thanks for that explanation tho it does make me worry that if its a stack it will always see something on the left and never allow me to place anything there
<foxhound31> hopefully not the case will experiment to see
<DexterF> can someone paste me the sources.list line for cdrom/dvdrom, please? I deleted it and can't dig it up
<Faust-C> DexterF: google?
<stdin> DexterF: use "sudo apt-cdrom add" when the cd/dvd is in the drive
<DexterF> stdin: thanks
<yanick> #kubuntu-fr
<DexterF> aptitude update gives me a couple of Ign lines regarding the dvd and translations - that alright?
<Seren__> #kubuntu-fr does not exist any more, it is redirected on ubuntu-fr
<Seren__> which is a shame
<stdin> DexterF: the dvd doesn't have translated description fields, so yeah
<DavidTalbot> nabend
<jackault> btw, shouldn't the upgrade know from the beginning that you won't have enough free space to do it?
<DexterF> 1.5GB probably isn't enough free space to upgrade, I guess
<jackault> It just went 20 minutes downloading things and making changes to realise it doesn't have enough space and quit
<DavidTalbot> sry mean good evening
<jackault> at the very least it should store what was downloaded somewhere so you wouldn't have to get it all over again
<jackault> or how about just *waiting* and giving the user a chance to clear space?
<DexterF> jackault: well, you can suspend the process with ctrl-z and resume it with fg I guess.
<DexterF> jackault: umm, on a shell that is
<jackault> resume it with what?
<jackault> oh, the gui is running here
<DexterF> can't help you there, been on slackware for years, I'm spoiled :P
<jackault> which is what the recommended kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" line opens
<jackault> ah
<DexterF> aptitude dist-upgrade ftw
<jackault> won't that use the internet?
<jackault> Bandwidth limits. I got the alternate cd for a reason
<DexterF> well, I hope not. that's why I asked above how to get the dvd into the sources.list. (apt-cdrom add it was)
<jackault> ah, if this fails again I'll go that route
<DexterF> where the heck am I munching away 8GB...
<jackault> konqueror's filesize view can help
<jackault> holy fuck WHAT
<stdin> !language | jackault
<ubottu> jackault: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jackault> After all that it wants to download 409 MB of updates
<xtremejuice> im trying to configure my proxy  and i have no clue what to put in the servers boxes
<jackault> ok, for the language but come on! I got this alt cd for a reason! Why does it need nearly an entire cd of downloads more now ?
<Seren__> the thing is that if only one line has changed in a package, you must redownload the whole package
<Seren__> the package system is not bandwidth friendly
<jackault> argh
<jackault> AND it forced me to do this because it can't recognize the signatures of kate and sudo and such
<jackault> And shut the upgrade down because it thinks they're not vaild
<jackault> This is inane.
<DexterF> jackault: methinks you might be better off with a dvd
<jackault> ok, to avoid downloading the cd twice I should get a dvd?
<jackault> this is funny. one of the packages it needs to download is "friendly-recovery"
<DexterF> jackault: well, don't have a friend with a fast connection where you can download a dvd image?
<jackault> fastest one I know would still take days
<DexterF> oO
<DexterF> days...? no offense, but where are you? the moon?
<jackault> because ALL of us have bandwidth limits and can only download freely for 10 hours a day
<xtremejuice> im trying to lock down a computer so it can only display one website, but so far all i have been able to do is make it display anything but that website
<DexterF> xtremejuice: mmmh... wildcards in /etc/hosts..?
<jackault> xtremejuice: you're better off locking it to a proxy server for its internet and configuring changes there.
<jackault> I'm going to reset....
<xtremejuice> jackault: iv tried that
<xtremejuice> and dexterf, how do i do that?
<jackaultbutnot> if it doesn't work after all this
<jackaultbutnot> I'm really going to be ticked off
<DexterF> xtremejuice: well, redirect all ( * ) hosts to 127.0.0.1 and only the one to ... uh.. umm.
<Devourer> When I try and boot into Kubuntu with my most recently Linux Kernel it gets stuck at an infinite loop, it's the part where it has the logo and the progress bar.
<jackaultbutnot> could some mod kick that one? jackault is going to time out in a few seconds anyway
<izzyb_> I've managed to isolate my problem with getting xen's network-bridge script  running in kubuntu hardy
<DexterF> xtremejuice: ....something like that :P
<jackaultbutnot> Oh this is NICE. It's using half my speed.
<izzyb_> turns out to be a conflict with the dhcdbd program
<izzyb_> seems it prevents the network bridge script from renaming the interface as needed because its busy
<izzyb_> I was able to get things working by using a static ip address instead, but even afterr that, having dhcdbd running caused problems
<Plummet> how do i actually edit xorg.conf using terminal
<izzyb_> so, for others having issues with xen under kubuntu, disable dhcdbd and configure for static ip addrsses seems to do the trick
<jackaultbutnot> nano xorg.conf ?
<jackaultbutnot> or whatever terminal based editor you have
<jackaultbutnot> oh wait
<jackaultbutnot> vi
<claydoh> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SlimeyPete> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<izzyb_> is dhcdbd unique to kubuntu??
<xtremejuice> i still have no idea how to do what you are saying
<SlimeyPete> or "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf" but vi is trickier to use than nano is
<Plummet> nana:command not found
<SlimeyPete> nano
<Plummet> F i typed it wrong :P
<Plummet> cool got it :) thanks
<Plummet> !reg
<ubottu> Factoid reg not found
<Simonft> ksmoothdock won't work.
<Simonft> I ran ./compile, then make, then make install. it is a Powerbook G4
<xtremejuice> im still having issues configuring a proxy
<DexterF> 3GB free space ok for dist-upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> DexterF: you might want to clear out your cache first
<DexterF> nosrednaekim: do that regularly, only got me 100meg
<nosrednaekim> DexterF: I think you shouldbe fine as long as you don't have a whole lot more than the basic packages installed
<achenaton> ciao
<Simonft> is there a chanel for kde apps/
<DexterF> nosrednaekim: then I better clear up some more :)
<stdin> DexterF: the difference between the size of what you have now and what you will have when upgraded isn't much
<DexterF> Simonft: #kde
<DexterF> (duh)
<Simonft> thanks
<stdin> all you need is space for the downloaded .debs
<Plummet> register
<Plummet> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<DexterF> stdin: ok, then I'm good to go. 800/1500 says aptitude
<TheFuzzball> does anyone have packages for Qt 4.4?
<nosrednaekim> TheFuzzball: yes, they are in Riddell's PPA
<TheFuzzball> the final release?
<TheFuzzball> nosrednaekim, I only see RC1
<nosrednaekim> hrm.... I'm not sure... I think so
<Plummet> ok, so ive got xorg.conf open and ready to edit in nano. i don't see anything except the shortcut "bar" at the bottom and at the top "file: /etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<nosrednaekim> oh ok...someone is working on it then :)
<mistiipu> how to clrea arp
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: ah.... you have ben cursed with a blank config file :)
<NickPresta> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> you have an nvidia?
<Plummet> yes
<Neo_The_User> the bot is still here?
<Plummet> it...lives in this channel
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: ok, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and that should generate a nice skeleton file
<DexterF> well. so I added the dvd to the sources.list, still it seems it fetches everything from the net.
<DexterF> strange.
<NikRoberts> hey could someone help me with kubuntu?
<NikRoberts> is anyone here?
<NickPresta> !ask | NikRoberts
<ubottu> NikRoberts: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<NikRoberts> ok i have 2 problems. i downloaded the remix and its kde3.5 and the logon screen text is very big. fresh install.
<nosrednaekim> NikRoberts: ah... the old DPI issue
<Plummet> @ nosrednaekim: ok i answered the questions, no change visible
<NikRoberts> how do i fix it nosrednaekim?
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: try editing the file again?
<Neo_The_User> NikRoberts edit the xorg.conf file manually
<NikRoberts> ok what would i put? im a total newb
<Plummet> yes, it is still just a blank space with "File: /etc/x11/xorg.conf" at the top
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: errr... I hate nvidias now :)
<jimmy51athome> sigh.  i hate the gas company now
<Neo_The_User> compared to Norway our gas prices are low. They pay like 8 bucks a gallon
<jimmy51athome> no video card for me.....  i got home to a gas disconnect notice on my door (missed the bill, apparantly).
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: what is it supposed to look like?
<jimmy51athome> instead of a phone call, email, or written notice, they shut off the gas, charge $58 reconnect fee, $150 penalty, and won't turn it back on unless i'm home (between the hours of 10 am to 5 pm) on a weekday.  now i've got to pay the extra 208 bucks, miss a day of work (and pay), and have no hot water or stove for two days.
<jimmy51athome> the sad thing is, i'm mostly upset about no video card :(
<DexterF> jimmy51athome: threaten them with nuclear retaliation. people dig it.
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: http://pastebin.com/m28748f64
<aaroncampbell> How are you supposed to configure dual screens on 8.04?  I have two identical DELL 2007WFP monitors, but they show the same thing, rather than an extended desktop.
<DexterF> aaroncampbell: card type?
<aaroncampbell> I think the last time I installed from scratch was 6.10, so I haven't had to mess with it in a while
<aaroncampbell> DexterF: nVidia
<jimmy51athome> psh.... i'm annoyed.  i mean really.... a simple phone call would have cleared this up in a jiffy.  nope... phone call alerts have just been set up in the last two weeks.  dorks.  i wanted to see compiz in all its glory, but i'm stuck with an integreated intel video chip.  enough off topic ranting from me.
<NikRoberts> can someone help me. on the logon screen. the text is really big and im a complete noob to linux
<DexterF> jimmy51athome: get canned gas and feed it to the houses tubes ;)
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: i see that file in the terminal, but dont see it in nano where im trying to edit it
<DexterF> NikRoberts: well... does the text *stay* big when you enter KDE?
<aaroncampbell> DexterF: Specifically the nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: wait... you can see it when you look at it... but you can;t edit it?
<NikRoberts> DexterF: no it is only at the logon screen. its so big it over laps and all
<Plummet> i have no freaking idea how to do linux :P
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: when you tried to edit it... did you do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<DexterF> NikRoberts: well, quick and dirty but you could reconf the login manager from within kde to use smaller fonts. I got a similar issue here, wrong resolution, but hey, its only for the login...
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: yes, and then i see a blank terminal and dont know how to proceed
<DexterF> aaroncampbell: I'm stuck with ati. guess it's a config option in xorg.conf, but no clue which for nV
<NikRoberts> DexterF: true but i would like it resolved :\
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: and what exactly are you trying to do? sorry, got here late
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: my monitor display moves about 1/8" to the right moving to linux from windows
<DexterF> NikRoberts: yeah I know that feeling :) one would have to force the Xserver KDM uses to use different dpi. If you ever figure where that info is stored don't forget to tell me :P
<nosrednaekim> thats all? haha... do you have a LCD or a CRT?
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: LCD
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: there should be a "auto" button on it
<aaroncampbell> How are you supposed to configure dual screens on 8.04?  I have two identical DELL 2007WFP monitors running on an nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS, but they show the same thing rather than an extended desktop.
<NikRoberts> DexterF: someone said it was in xconf.conf
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: i kind of want it fixed though, if possible. that gets annoying
<DexterF> NikRoberts: xorg.conf rather. so KDM uses the same.. then it's a KDM bug I guess. write a bug report.
<DexterF> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<NickPresta> aaroncampbell, I like using Twinview and nvidia-settings
<NikRoberts> DexterF: well im updating right now to see if theres a fix. fresh install
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: I had the same problem, no real way to fix it.... its just differing video signals, and TBH, its as much Windows problem as Linux's
<aaroncampbell> NickPresta: any info on how to do that?
<xtremejuice> im trying to configure this computer to access only a single website, but all i can do is get it to block the website
<xtremejuice> is there some sort of whitelist plugin for konqueror?
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: i looked on some forums, it said it is fixable by adjusting horontal screen HZ. sound plasuible?
<Kiruwa2> xtremejuice: you could probably use a hosts file for that
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: yeah... actually, that does, but its gonna be a ton more work than its worth (trust me)
<xtremejuice> ok
<xtremejuice> where are the host files?
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: im willing if you are :)
<DexterF> NikRoberts: this might work... enter display size info in xorg.conf manually, so X will calc dpi from that. read man 5 xorg.conf on where and how.
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: ok then, let me find something
<xtremejuice> kiruwa2 where are the host files?
<Kiruwa2> xtremejuice: looking at the man page, I'm not sure it will do what you want... I was thinking you could specify a range of IP addresses in it (/etc/hosts)
<Kiruwa2> xtremejuice: take a look at "man hosts"
<Kiruwa2> xtremejuice: or "man:hosts" in konqueror
<xtremejuice> and that would block anything that isnt that partiular ip?
<Kiruwa2> yeah... looking at it again, it doesn't do what you want... hmm
<wilman> Hey guys, i have a problem with my dvd player
<wilman> maybe you can help me
<wilman> when i play a movie and there is a scratch on, it does'nt just skip the part but it crashes on the scratch
<xtremejuice> also, how would i add an account to the sudo group?
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: ok, did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: no
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: ah, well, it might work better if you do.
<nosrednaekim> should be in system->hardware manager
<Kiruwa2> xtremejuice: make sure they're members of the admin group
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: it prompted me to install it twice before now, i thought i did. ive done it a third time now, what should i do now
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: oh.. ok
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: install the nvidia-settings application too
<nosrednaekim> from adept /apt-get
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: whats the command line way to do it? "adept /apt-get nvidia-settings" isnt working
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: :) "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: missed the install, i tried that one
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: ok its working
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: restarting
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: ok i have restarted
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: run the following command in the terminal "glxinfo | grep -i direct"
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: it says restricted driver in use, gave me a popup balloon just now
<Walzmyn> Anybody else having issues when you try to logout? i just get a black screen.
<nosrednaekim> and paste the result here (it should only be one line0
<db_> I had that when I upgraded to 8.10 Walzmyn
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: direct rendering: yes
<Walzmyn> db_, ya get it fixed?
<db_> no, i reinstalled 6.10 and did an upgrade
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: awesome.... now check if there is a xorg.conf.....
<db_> Because my wireless wouldnt work in 8.10 either
<db_> I just felt like there were too many problems under the hood
<Plummet> when i do "sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf" it looks the same as it did before
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: you have an ATI?
<Walzmyn>  nosrednaekim no, nividia
<Walzmyn> nvidia even
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: oh hmmm thats a common ATI bug
<db_> I have ATI
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: google this "kdm TerminateServer=true"
<Walzmyn> ok
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: ok, well, start up nvidia settings with "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: ok
<db_> Anyway, after I reinstalled kubuntu and upgraded it to 7.10 I found that alsa won't play any sound (oss will, but most of the programs are alsa)
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: i see settings :)
<nosrednaekim> db_: this would fix it then: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/
<db_> I am having trouble searching for what is wrong, because it isn't that sound doesn't work. It does and it doesn't
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [High,In progress]
<nosrednaekim> the log-out problem
<db_> oh, hmm, I should bookmark that
<db_> thank you
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: what should i set to move the screen back where it should be
<Nyad> hi. I installed kde-tweak package but I can't find it
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: cool... i'm actually not sure as I don't have an nvidia myself.
<sparr_> Nyad: cant find what?
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: k
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: i think i can take it from here, thank you very much!
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: there should however be a button SOMEWHERE in there that says "save settings to X config"
<nosrednaekim> or something like that
<nosrednaekim> hello Zoohouse
<Zoohouse> If I remove Kubuntu-Desktop will it also remove Kubuntu-kde4-Desktop?
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: yes i see it
<viperserv2> hmm apache doesn't like ubuntu 8.4
<nosrednaekim> Zoohouse: actually, removing that meta package will remove nothing :)
<Nyad> sparr_: kde-tweak. I installed it and now I wanna use it to tweak kde but its not in my k-menu
<Zoohouse> nosrednaekim, I ask because I have KDE and KDE4 installed... I think, I can login to KDE 3.x and KDE 4. Do I need both?
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: do that.... so we can actully have a settings file to tweak
<nosrednaekim> Zoohouse: unless you are pressed for space, I'd certainly keep both
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: you think i need to restart to get it to change? i saved it but still dont see anything
<sparr_> Nyad: i believe it is in the kde control center
<Zoohouse> I am having weird problems. When I login to my KDE4, kicker is gone
<Nyad> not there
<nosrednaekim> Zoohouse: thats common, run this "killall plasma && rm .kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc &&plasma"
<Zoohouse> also GDM and KDM look strange, its off to the side and low...
<Plummet> fixed it
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: still don't see anything in that config file?
<Walzmyn> nosrednaekim, the other half of my problems is if i try to login with a user other than my primary here, i get an error where KDE fails to load in, and  then my screen turns a bunch of colored bars and I have to hold the power button in for 10sec
<Zoohouse> nosrednaekim, ok let me log in kde 4 now hold pls
<Zoohouse> ill be beack
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: no but i changed it in the nvidia panel to 75Hz from auto and it fixed
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: that should do it then.. awesome :)
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: 0.o
<db_> Walzmyn did you try to press ctrl and ano
<db_>   CMPSC360   DISCRETE MATH/CS    3.0  *
<db_>    
<db_>    *    Course in progress.
<nosrednaekim> hehah
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: things seem less crisp now
<db_> sorry, i copy pasted, did you try to press ctrl and then an f key to switch terminals
<Zoohouse> ok i am back
<Walzmyn> db_, no, i went to the kmenu and selected start a new session
<Zoohouse> wow the font is tiny and some weird def ult font...
<nosrednaekim> yeah... well, changing your refresh will do that... I suggest changing it back to what it was before, and changing windows's refresh rate :)
<Walzmyn> nosrednaekim, what does O.o mean?
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: surprised look :)
<Walzmyn> nosrednaekim, ah
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: ok
<Simonft> this is a really newbie question, but where is .profile?
<Plummet> nosrednaekim: thanks very much for dealing with such a noob
<Simonft> never mind
<Zoohouse> nosrednaekim, What was the command?
<Simonft> found it
<db_> it is in ~
<Simonft> thanks
<Zoohouse> nosrednaekim, nevermind, i found the command
<Nyad> sparr_: it is not in the kde control center
<Zoohouse> nosrednaekim, ok It worked, my kicker is back
<Zoohouse> :)
<nosrednaekim> Plummet: no problem
<admin__> im trying to block everything but one particular website, and iv edited the /etc/hosts file and nothing happened
<sparr_> Nyad: the package provides a kcm_ binary...  so that is odd
<Nyad> btw where do packages get installed?
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Zoohouse> MY system font is weird. How do I fix that???
<kris_> hi i have problem with fresh kubuntu install
<kris_> kubuntu takes 99% of my ram while only one program running
<DexterF> Zoohouse: "system font"?
<Zoohouse> DexterF, where is that at?
<DexterF> kris_: linux always uses all RAM. the RAM unued by programs is used for caches and buffers. RAM unused is RAM wasted.
<DexterF> Zoohouse: well, the console font on tty, in konsole, in kde..?
<kris_> but it lags as hell
<kris_> firefox is loading like 2 min
<kris_> and i have 2gb ram
<Zoohouse> DexterF, example: I open Connection Status - KNetworkManager. and the font is tiny and ugly...
<DexterF> kris_: open konsole, run free -m, paste the output on pastebin.ca or such
<DexterF> Zoohouse: hm. 8.04?
<DexterF> Zoohouse: enlarging in System Settings has no effect...?
<Zoohouse> DexterF, yea 8.04 and my num pad isn't working (yes it is on)
<Zoohouse> one sec
 * DexterF wonders if upgrading to 8.04 is a good idea
<admin__> dexterf: bad idea, tried it on this little kiosk, been having nothing but problems
<DexterF> admin__: the joy.
<kris_> http://wklej.org/id/79cfb17f81 here is output
<Zoohouse> WOW Firefox looks terrible!
<Nyad> Has anyone noticed an overlap with the text in FF3 tabs?
<Zoohouse> DexterF, http://pastebin.com/m851cae0
<Nyad> its only present in kubuntu, its fine in ubuntu
<admin__> dexterf: im still tryin to block everythng but one particuar website and nothing seems to work
<DexterF> Zoohouse: what about your ram?
<DexterF> kris_: looks perfectly normal apart from that I only see 1GB there, not 2
<kris_> strange
<kris_> but still my system is working slow
<Zoohouse> DexterF, Mem:   1034632k total,   984800k used,    49832k free,    26936k buffers
<DexterF> Zoohouse: no I mean why do you show it to me...?
<Zoohouse> you told me to show you
<DexterF> no I told kris_ to show me...
<Zoohouse> ohh sorry
<DexterF> :)
<linuxwtf> I tried installing JRE6 just now by typing sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts in konsole. Everything seemed to be downloading, then I got a graphic with the Sun license agreement with an <ok> at the bottom that I wasn't able to click on. It's sun's version of bsod!
<DexterF> kris_: if there's 2GB in that box eitehr the kernel doesnt see all or something is wrong. the BIOS screen shows it? usage is normal, can't tell what FF does there... FF3 from 8.04?
<admin__> im trying to use the kde kiosk admin tool to control sites people can view, any ideas on how to do that?
<kris_> i have the 7.10 kubuntu
<kris_> and it normally shows my rams in bios and working in windows
<DexterF> kris_: odd. other apps are slow, too?
<kris_> but i dont care about rams i just want my system working fast not so slow :X
<kris_> yes
<kris_> all apps
<Nyad> help. I filtered items on a website with konquerer, how do I stop filtering?
<nosrednaekim> kris_: have you run the memory test in the grub boot loader
<kris_> even when i move window it causes lag
<DexterF> kris_: hmmm... do you knwo on which disk kubuntu sits? hda, hdb, sda...?
<kris_> and how do i check it?
<Fujisan> nalioth
<Fujisan> je taime :P
<DexterF> good question... uh...
<Fujisan> lekka sappig :)
<FroggyTheGreat> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<xtreme_juice> any idea on how to block websites in the kde kiosk admin tool?
<DexterF> kris_: run   grep "/ " /etc/fstab    then    blkid    and see which uuid is "/"
<Fujisan> !block
<ubottu> Factoid block not found
<Fujisan> !website filter
<ubottu> Factoid website filter not found
<Fujisan> !admin
<ubottu> Factoid admin not found
<Fujisan> this bot isnt useful
<DexterF> Fujisan: could you msg the bot?
<Fujisan> how
 * Fujisan is new
<DexterF>  /msg ubottu
<Fujisan> thanks
<DexterF> Fujisan: and you might wanna check "privoxy" I guess
<Fujisan> it was for xtreme_juice
<DexterF> ah
<kris_> DexterF: its sda
<DexterF> kris_: ok, there goes that train of thought
<Fujisan> i was abusing the bot to help someone help someone i wanted to help seems like my humanchessmoved worked ty DexterF
<DexterF> Fujisan: no it didn't. privoxy won't help xtreme_juice  with his issue
<DexterF> you asked about web site filtering and thats what it does
<Fujisan> hahaha
<Fujisan> well i tried
<Fujisan> :(
<Fujisan> sorry xtreme_juice in have failed u
<xtreme_juice> thats actually pretty accurate, im trying to fiter everything BUT the company website
<xtreme_juice> what i really need is something that i can whitelist
<intelikey> xtreme_juice iptables
<DexterF> xtreme_juice: have a local proxy fetch only that site somehow and only allow browsers to use that proxy...?
<xtreme_juice> and how would i go about doing that
<Fujisan> "somehow" DexterF?
<DexterF> I don't have the slightest clue :)
<Fujisan> is that some sort of magic chant for automagic DexterF?
<xtreme_juice> iv tried dansguardian and that allowed everything EXCEPT the company site
<DexterF> heck yes! stfw and rtfm!
<xtreme_juice> ? i put the website in the whitelist not the blacklist
<xtreme_juice> it was properly configured
<DexterF> that was to fuji
<xtreme_juice> ah
<DexterF> well, outta ideas. seriously, I'd find me a proxy that can hanlde regular expressions
<xtreme_juice> any recomendations?
<DexterF> not really.
<intelikey> xtreme_juice iptables   make a few rules, drop all, accept established, accept ip_you_want all
<DexterF> unless /etc/hosts can handle regexps... tho I doubt it. probably rather a question for someone who knows proxies
<Signil> where can u find the kubuntu irc logs (online)?
<intelikey> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Signil> tx
<DexterF> intelikey: won't that block dns requests?
<xtreme_juice> intelikely, im not familiar with iptable
<intelikey> why will he have external dns requests ?   but you can include the dns server in the accept rule.
<DexterF> xtreme_juice: get familiar with it. the idea is good.
<Fujisan> DexterF not if you "somehow" make it not block dns
<Fujisan> wow i am a natural at kubuntu support :P
<Fujisan> i learned from the best magician DexterF
<DexterF> Fujisan: dude, are you high..?
<NickPresta> If you aren't up for learning the intricasies and such of IP tables, I suggest you get familiar with a frontend for it, perhaps KMyFirewall, and learn how to use that (and look at the resulting code to understand what you're doing)
<Fujisan> I am "somehow" not high but just really clever :)
<DexterF> Fujisan: right now you're a chattering j/a going to my ignore list :)
<Fujisan> farewell live long and prosper DexterF
<xtreme_juice> im using kmyfirewall now, and its soething i can understand
<intelikey> xtreme_juice there are docs on the web   the iptables man page is on your linux system   and there is an #iptables channel iirc.    they can tell a beginner what docs to look at,    there are a few good network admins in ##linux most of the time.
<NickPresta> xtreme_juice, then I wouldn't worry about it. You can slowly learn how to interface directly with iptables at your lesuire but KMyFirewall is fine if you want to use it
<_ZeuZ_> I have a problem in kubuntu, it's related to the power managment system, confirmed using KDE without it produced no problem, and when the system boots, it seems to recognize the system as if the lid was closed, and it hence, for the configuration I set, shut it down... how can I reconfigure it from the ttys?
<xtreme_juice> ok i just have to have this done by tomm
 * intelikey hopes that "kmyfirewall" is better than firestarter/guraddog ...
 * Fujisan is high on the love and communion in this channel
<NickPresta> intelikey, it is better, although not by much. It has an 'advanced' interface, which is what I use most of the time. :)
<intelikey> NickPresta k.
 * flaccid wishes iptables was better in the syntax
<Fujisan> we are all family here
<Fujisan> let do a grouphug
<intelikey> flaccid dito
<Fujisan> i am up for it
<raket> hey people, I was trying to upgrade my KDE v3.5.9 to 4.0.3 but after the restart it seems that I am still using the old one
<nosrednaekim> hey intelikey haven't seen you in a while
<NickPresta> iptables is fairly self explanitory for simple things, but for complex stuff, I can get confused at times. maybe it is just me
<flaccid> intelikey: i use freebsd and ipfw is very nice syntax. iptables is just confusing heh
<nosrednaekim> raket: in the login manager, there is an option to switch to kde4
<NickPresta> raket, did you select KDE 4.0.3 from the login manager
<raket> I didn't see the option
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i've been around  but not much at this hour
<nosrednaekim> ah
<raket> I'll try to log off, and see what can I do
<Fujisan> the confusion makes iptables secure its like the same reason osx is so secure also
<flaccid> confusion = security. hmm weird
<NickPresta> Fujisan, I fail to see how security through obscurity makes sense, but okay
<_ZeuZ_> I have a problem in kubuntu, it's related to the power managment system, confirmed using KDE without it produced no problem, and when the system boots, it seems to recognize the system as if the lid was closed, and it hence, for the configuration I set, shut it down... how can I reconfigure it from the ttys? or  from recovery reconfig it?
<Fujisan> NickPresta ask the IRS why tax judges dont even understand the taxlaws
<intelikey> NickPresta it's like hidding from the police in a large croud...      </shrugs>
<flaccid> _ZeuZ_: nntr
<_ZeuZ_> nntr?
<flaccid> no need to repeat
<_ZeuZ_> it's not the same message(not at the end)
<Fujisan> _ZeuZ_ how is Hera doing?
<raket> thanks for the hint everyone! :)
<Fujisan> she hasnt returned my calls
<_ZeuZ_> Hera?
<NickPresta> _ZeuZ_, have you tried to disable power management as a workaround so you can get to your Desktop and such?
<intelikey> _ZeuZ_ it's a DE start.   you'll have to change xinit or the DE specific startup scripts.    don't know which.
<Fujisan> Hera, the Greek goddess called the Queen of Heaven
<_ZeuZ_> Nickpresta, how-to?
<raket> I have a question though, should I remove kde3?
<intelikey> _ZeuZ_ that's the Q i was answering.
<NickPresta> _ZeuZ_, as intelikey said, it is a startup script, most likely.
<NickPresta> I would imagine if you can get to your desktop via recovery startup, you should be able to go into KControl or something similar and disable it.
<_ZeuZ_> intelikey, Also, its for sure not, or run kdm from root login in the rescue shell does not run it.. but it does not run network manager, nor knetwork manager, and I have software dependant on it
<flaccid> raket: why?
<Fujisan> raket get a mac
<raket> flaccid: because I won't use it?!
<raket> why do you ask?
<flaccid> then why use kubuntu?
<_ZeuZ_> raket: you haven't...  and keeping libraries there will help you run kde3 native apps
<intelikey> "<_ZeuZ_> intelikey, Also, its for sure not,"    lost me.  ?
<NickPresta> raket, I would probably keep KDE 3.5.9 in the event 4.0.3 breaks on you or something like that.
<nosrednaekim> raket: no... you shouldn't... unless you really need the disk space (about 1 GB)
<_ZeuZ_> intelikey, starting it from root at the recovery console, does not start it, so it's notin the x system scripts
<intelikey> _ZeuZ_ heh. flawed logic.    but ok.
<raket> I see, so kde3 needs to be there because other apps might depend on it?
<_ZeuZ_> It uses the default files, and there;s nothing in .kde/Autostart so
<_ZeuZ_> raket, might, as you said...
<_ZeuZ_> there's no performance leak in leaving it there so, I don't see a reason why not to keep it
<raket> alright, I'll test drive kde4 for awhile and then I'll decide what to do
<flaccid> raket: just to let you know kde4 is missing a lot and has some nice bugs
<_ZeuZ_> flaccid, that's damn right
<intelikey> _ZeuZ_ i think that's what i said.   it is DE specific.   the desktop environment starts it with an xinit call most likely.    and you'll have to find the script that is starting it, if you want to disable it from the console.
<raket> right-o!
<_ZeuZ_> xinit call? if so, it would also start from root tty and it doesnt
<flaccid> _ZeuZ_: yeah im back on kde3 because of it
<intelikey> _ZeuZ_ wrong.
 * flaccid is waiting for kde 4.2
<intelikey> _ZeuZ_  init != xinit
<_ZeuZ_> then dpkg-reconfigure xinit ?
<vLdSS> anyone knowa good system-wide mouse gesture program for KDE?
<intelikey> that's the first of the major misassumptions   the second is that failsafe/root_tty_login  will run everything that normal login would...
<_ZeuZ_> i know
<_ZeuZ_> it sets as what it is in /root/.kde and so
<intelikey> _ZeuZ_ no.    not reconfig xinit.  that would change nothing.    find the /etc/kde*/blah that is calling apm and alter it.
<flaccid> is there a kmyfirewall tutorial or anything anywhere?
<intelikey> could be in /etc/defaults/ too
<_ZeuZ_> APM is not the problem, the problem is the damned applet
<intelikey> and could be in /usr/lib/kde*/something....
<_ZeuZ_> APM is not the problem, the problem is the damned applet
<_ZeuZ_> xD
<_ZeuZ_> Repeating because the problem is not APM but how that crappy piece of code deals with the misconfiguration it has from the lid open/closed state
<_ZeuZ_> that's why I asked how to reconfigure that script
<intelikey> and could be in /usr/lib/kde*/something....
<_ZeuZ_> As far as I know, its python so it should be holding it in a .conf or so file..
<_ZeuZ_> and it's not, I checked /usr/lib/kde*
<_ZeuZ_> I cant even start it from the recovery mode
<nosrednaekim> _ZeuZ_: .kde/share/config/power-managerrc
<_ZeuZ_> is that the ubutus script or the default one that comes with KDE? Becauser the troublesome is the ubuntus one
<intelikey> nosrednaekim ummm yeah  he can probably turn it off there.
<nosrednaekim> thats the one that comes with kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> guidance-power-manager
<_ZeuZ_> guidance-power-manager, so there I can reconfigure it, right?
<raket> one more question people, how can I hide duplicate applications in kde4 that run under kde3? uninstall them!?
<intelikey> raket or kmenuedit ?
<nosrednaekim> _ZeuZ_: if you can actually get into KDE yes, other wise edit that file (or erase it)
<_ZeuZ_> ok, reconfigured it there, going back to a normal boot to check
<_ZeuZ_> gonna report back in a minute
 * intelikey can't imagine eracing anything in ~./.kde helping with that....   but who know.
 * _ZeuZ_ Regrets having installed Hardy to his mom, he should have stayd with Lenny
<nosrednaekim> true..... that would be an after-login issue
<raket> intelikey: kmenuedit?!
<_ZeuZ_> nosrednaekim, worked, lovely! Thanks!
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nosrednaekim> cool
<_ZeuZ_> just turned it back to nothing from the text editor...
 * intelikey scrolls up to try to make sense of all that now.
<_ZeuZ_> After all, he was the one who could directly tell mehow to reconfigure it... props for him
<nosrednaekim> raket: yes
<raket> what do you mean?
<raket> found it! very nice :)
<intelikey> communication skills are uncommon amongst those that know a little about linux.    (/me should know, no one can understand him either)     at least the new converts all call the root fs  c:  and we can translate that...   \;
<nosrednaekim> :)
<_ZeuZ_> Those are Windows users...
<_ZeuZ_> At least they should know what reiserFS is
<DexterF> ah fsck it
<flaccid> why should a normal user know abut reiserfs ?
<intelikey> why should they ?
#kubuntu 2008-05-07
<_ZeuZ_> Because: it's one hell of a bitacoured filesystem
<_ZeuZ_> secure, and fast
<DexterF> got some update trouble. some fglrx packages messed with libGl, now on upgrading aptitude complains it can't overwrite /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<_ZeuZ_> also,easily critable
<_ZeuZ_> either way, it's my FS of choice
<_ZeuZ_> Crap, the keyboard map on that system got dislocated... how can I get it back to normal?
<raket> okay, so tried it, and I don't see anything special (yet!) in kde4... how can I revert the changes?
<flaccid> meh
<_ZeuZ_> x'D
<intelikey> :)
<raket> i *could* just reinstall kubuntu, since this is a fresh install...
<intelikey> :)
<Fujisan> comrad stdin
<flaccid> raket: whats the problem sorry
<Fujisan> i love you
<stdin> Fujisan: I advise you to stay on topic in here too
<DexterF> can anyone make something of this?  http://pastebin.ca/1009869
<Fujisan> kthnx i value your advise
<raket> there isn't any problem, I was just trying it
<Fujisan> stdin
<flaccid> raket: what do you want to rever sorry?
<raket> oh, I upgraded to kde4
<intelikey> DexterF i could print it and make a paper airplain...
<DexterF> intelikey: ...
<flaccid> raket: do you need the diskspace?
<raket> why do you ask... I might
<raket> need it
<flaccid> no need to remove unless you need the diskspace. remove kde4-core if you need t but
<raket> how much is it?
<flaccid> dunno
<Fujisan> is there a channel esp. for kde4
<intelikey> DexterF you could "force-upgrade" the package
<flaccid> Fujisan: see topic
<Fujisan> i just started a new project
<flaccid> DexterF: remove the cdrom source and fetch updates then try again - same problem?
<raket> flaccid: I know I can just go back to kde3, but when I log in into it, I receive some errors about things missing
<DexterF> flaccid: checking...
<intelikey> DexterF   sudo dpkg -i --force-upgrade /cdrom//pool/main/m/mesa/libgl1-mesa-glx_7.0.3~rc2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb       you might check the man page on dpkg first.    follow that with sudo apt-get install -f   and you should be good to go
<DexterF> intelikey: force how? man page says zilch
<DexterF> ah...
<intelikey> !removekde
<ubottu> Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<flaccid> raket: what errors
<DexterF> flaccid: hm.. fetches another 600MB now... well see what happens...
<intelikey> remove all kde* and install kubuntu-desktop
<raket> well hold on, I'll log into it and I'll tell you
<flaccid> cool
<raket> intelikey: is that for me?
<intelikey> if you want to go that route  yes.
<intelikey> i like to offer alternative ways to achive the desired end.
<DexterF> intelikey: I think even if your line helps this will happen again on every libGL update. I made fglrx debs myself and something must have gone wrong when uninstalling them with dpkg-divert.
<flaccid> raket: you don't know why the errors are there nor if kde4 created them..
<raket> flaccid: i think kde4 removed some of the starting programs
<flaccid> starting programs?
<raket> well, I am speculating here, I am still new
<flaccid> kde4 doesn't remove programs..
<intelikey> DexterF hmmm ok.    so you think it's your package that is causing that ?     dubble check the pre/post\//inst/rr scripts in your package...
<flaccid> yeah speculation is not good for a newbie
<raket> at least I am telling you that I did. :)
<flaccid> hehe
<intelikey> speculation is always good, as long as it is treeted as such.   it expands horizions of thought.
<DexterF> intelikey: "my" package isn't exactly right. the ati fglrx installer comes with command line switches to build distro specific packages. amongst them kubuntu. so ati fscked up. as usual.
<flaccid> i tend to differ
<intelikey> DexterF understood.
<DexterF> intelikey: still have those debs tho - where do I find the rr scripts usually?
<intelikey> /var/lib/dpkg/info/*  ???
<DexterF> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> welcome
<jay_> anybody running kubuntu on a dell laptop?
<intelikey> wow i have 7500 files in there.
<Plummet> ok, how do stop kubuntu from starting all the programs i had open when i turned off the computer
<raket> okay... here's the error window I get "Error - KDE Par..." Malformed URL    system:/
<intelikey> close them and turn it off the same way ?
<Plummet> k
<intelikey> Plummet or set kde to start with an empty session
<linux_> Hello.
<linux_> Can anyone help? Here is my problem: http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=panelproblem1og3.png
<raket> and "Error - KDE Par..." Malformed URL    trash:/
<Plummet> intelikey: where is that setting?
<raket> are these just the shortcuts?!
<linux_> It's KDE 4.0 only.
<flaccid> linux_: thats a bug
<linux_> Every distro that includes KDE 4.0 has this issue.
<intelikey> Plummet the first is case specific.  the latter is universal.    the setting is in   kcontrol  some place.
<linux_> Yes, but how do I fix it?
<Plummet> intelikey: thank you
<jay_> i can't find drivers for connecting my machine to a hp 4315 on a windows computer
<flaccid> linux_: wait
<intelikey> Plummet welcome.
<linux_> I'm on OpenSUSE 11.0 now.
<raket> flaccid: any ideas?
<flaccid> linux_: this ks kubuntu support
<linux_> flaccid, if you use Kubuntu KDE 4.0 it has this issue. :)
<flaccid> raket: huh?
<flaccid> linux_: i know. its a bug.
<linux_> OK, I just want to know a workaround.
<xtreme_juice> does anyone know how to configure webmin?
<flaccid> raket: thats usually a bug
<flaccid> !webmin | xtreme_juice
<linux_> Who gives a flying fuck if it's a bug.
<ubottu> xtreme_juice: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<linux_> SERIOUSLY>
<flaccid> !language | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linux_> I'm sorry.
<flaccid> linux_: i care very much thank you.
<linux_> But.. you can't just sit there and say it's a bug.
<linux_> HELP FIX IT.
<stdin> !caps | linux_
<flaccid> don't shout linux
<ubottu> linux_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<_ZeuZ_> any idea of a good GUI for tcng?
<intelikey> Plummet there are also  cli  ways to achieve that end.   maybe look into deleting the files in ~/.kde/Autostart or ~/.kde/share/config/  something... saved_state  maybe.
<linux_> If I didn't use caps you wouldn't get my point.
<flaccid> linux_: im not a kde developer
<linux_> I'm not asking you to be.
<stdin> linux_: we can all read lower-case
<flaccid> linux_: i got your point right from the start thank you
<linux_> All I'm asking is to tell me a workaround.
<flaccid> linux_: in order to fix it, you need to have the skillset of a kde developer
<linux_> If you don't have one, DON'T say anything.
<flaccid> linux_: i don't know of a workaround.
<linux_> It's as simple as that.
<linux_> Then DON'T say anything.
<flaccid> linux_: lol
<linux_> I KNOW it's a bug.
<_ZeuZ_> linux_ what was your problem again?
<flaccid> i can say what i want. this is freenode lol
<flaccid> danke
<_ZeuZ_> lol
<stdin> if you can't say anything nice
<_ZeuZ_> just when I was about to try to be useful...
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ^5 stdin
<jay_> does anybody have experience setting up samba
<flaccid> well all want bugs fixed with a snap of a finger. the real world is different.
<stdin> now
<flaccid> jay_: yeah
<DexterF> intelikey: hm, seems like the postrm wasnt run when I removed the package. good thing I made backups...
<stdin> linux_: please don't disregard the channel rules here, they are there for a reason and we enforce them
<intelikey> DexterF k
<stdin> linux_: if you feel you can't or don't want to follow them, you're free to part
<DexterF> this ATi card so has to go
<stdin> there we go then
<flaccid> DexterF: why do you not update your system and install latest restricted driver from repos?
<Plummet> i lost the title bar on every window..that ever happen to anyone?
<raket> so intelikey, I like your idea of "remove all kde* and install kubuntu-desktop" but I just wanna know what am I doing with it.
<DexterF> flaccid: because the restricted driver blows chunks like nothing blows chunks since chunk blowing began
<flaccid> DexterF: im using it atm. whats the specific problem with it?
<mattelacchiato> hi there
<DexterF> unfortunately I was stupid enough recently to try and see for myself the hard way after happpily using the free driver but after all the fanboi praise on Moronix, sorry, Phoronix I thought I give it another try. now I'm facing package db mayhem.
<Agent_bob> sorry,  i have to run.
<flaccid> DexterF: yeah looks to me like you stuffed it up for no reason..
<mattelacchiato> can sb. help me to use ALSA with no pulseaudio?
 * mattelacchiato got Kubuntu 8.04, of course
<DexterF> flaccid: well, after all it *would* be nice if I could run a game or if Google Earth ran a tad hotter. but all I got was a years old bug reintroduced in 8.4 that causes the system to stall when using 3D after a while
<DexterF> this pulse audio - is it mandatory? all I hear so far is it is bad news
<flaccid> DexterF: is the bug on launchpad?
<raket> intelikey!?
<mattelacchiato> DexterF: pulseaudio was disabled when i've installed kubuntu. but it was using single-playback-only-OSS instead
<DexterF> flaccid: this isn't anything canonical can fix, it's a ATi-fscking-fglrx thing. I've been with ATi since fglrx 2.xy hence talking from experience.
<mattelacchiato> so i turned pulse on, but i would prefer to use alsa without pulse
<flaccid> im confused why all these sound systems and servers are being developed instead of making the existing ones work. ah well
<DexterF> mattelacchiato: uh.. so its pulse or oss?
<flaccid> DexterF: i play games a lot an d that stuff with the driver and never had that problem so im trying to understand it
<mattelacchiato> default: it seemed to be oss
<nimrod> i have a problem in Kubuntu 7.10...before i can play radio on streamtuner i must turn of every aplication
<Plummet> i seem to have lost window borders, how to fix?
<DexterF> flaccid: games like...?
<DexterF> and on what card
<flaccid> DexterF: nexuiz, enemy territory, ppracer etc.
<flaccid> DexterF: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<flaccid> nimrod: what is streamtuner?
<nimrod> streamtuner is a shoutcast-radio tuner .feks
<flaccid> nimrod: where did you insall streamtuner from?
<nimrod> i installed it from adept
<DexterF> flaccid: nexuiz, good example, I tried that recently. lotsa display corruption, stutters. it goes to 45fps but has a glitch every 0.5sec or so
<DexterF> x800xt, rv420
<flaccid> well yeah i guess you are right then - can ati in place of nvidia
<jayman20086> kubuntu laptop can't install right driver for hp 4315 printer shared in windows
<DexterF> after 7 years ATi I will finally. just played the PR game too long. shame, since the *hardware* is solid
<flaccid> well ati and nvidia still have much to go to support *nix properly or at least linux. im waiting for them to support xrandr so dual displays are easy.
<flaccid> nimrod: the project seems to have stopped. you could submit a bug on launchpad, but im thinking the problem is how streamtuner uses sound - it could be OSS and not ALSA
<Plummet> someone take a looky at this forum forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=148421 which describes my problem...they didnt find an answer
<flaccid> streamtuner is also gtk based so it could be something to do with that. if you launch streamtuner from konsole, do you get an errors/warnings about the sound?
<flaccid> Plummet: not the right place for help. this is kubuntu support.
<DexterF> where does apt store the debs it gets?
<nimrod> flaccid: ok
<DexterF> nvm, var/cache/apt/archives
<jayman20086> glad i can get help
<nimrod> i haven't tried that, flaccid
<Plummet> flaccid: i am using kubuntu and have the same problem
<flaccid> Plummet: this is with compiz? if so there is #compiz-fusion for help
<flaccid> !effects
<ubottu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<DexterF> flaccid: ATi still hasn't even managed to get Xv on a second head working. to name one.
<flaccid> Xv ? damn, my card is listed above...^
<flaccid> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Plummet> flaccid: i am running standard kubuntu, just DLd and installed yesterday
<flaccid> Plummet: see above
<Plummet> flaccid: i dont have compiz.
<flaccid> Plummet: that doesnt' make sense, because the link you posted is about compiz.
<Plummet> flaccid: the problem they describe is identical to mine, but im running kubuntu straight out of the box (no compiz)
<nimrod> me to
<flaccid> Plummet: explain the problem please
<naught101> Plummet: it might sound similar, but it's not, because you're using a different window manager...
<wells_> any one know any french help chan ?
<Jucato> !fr | wells_
<ubottu> wells_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<wells_> tkx :)
<xtremejuice> how do i configure ebox?
<raket> alright folks, I was on an interesting konsole trip so bear with me... I did apt-get remove kde* to remove all kde stuff... then when I tried to apt-get install kde-desktop the system returned an error... something about dependencies...
<raket> but I *was* able to reinstall kde-desktop using "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo apt-get aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<flaccid> xtremejuice: did you try google?
<raket> *I meant to write reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> no such package raket. whats the actual problem atm? if you have errors with apt, perhaps pastebin for perusal?
<raket> flaccid: I meant to type kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> ah ok
<raket> i wanted to play around, since this is fresh installation, but would a reinstall be agood idea?!
<flaccid> i don't know what your problem is atm..
<flaccid> and if kubunt-desktop installs ok and nothing else is stuffed up then it should work fine.
<raket> it seems that there're no problems... but I wanted to ask just in case
<flaccid> np. yeah the packaging system is designed with integrity in mind
<roger__> I am looking for assistance with acpi.  My current issue is that i can get the pc to go into suspend mode but resuming it locks up the pc. I have to do a hard reboot.  I am running Kubuntu Hardy 8.04 with all updates, Nvidia proprietary drivers, a Gigabyte GA-7VAXP with a +2800 Amd Processor, Nvidia GeForce 5200 W/ Dual Monitors.  Logs show no sign of the system trying to resume from suspend mode.  Anyone know anything i can check or where
<roger__> to look?
<raket> flaccid: why did aptitude work anyway!?
<flaccid> roger__: i guess the best i can offer for advice is !bugs
<flaccid> raket: huh?
<roger__> That's the info i keep getting.  Is acpi that buggy?
<raket> apt-get install kde-desktop didn't work
<raket> dammit!
<raket> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop didn't work
<flaccid> um i guess you can say that acpi problems or power management problems in general are frequent
<raket> :)
<flaccid> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.75 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<flaccid> raket: what is the actual error.
<flaccid> . = ?
<genii> roger__: Do you have a swap partition and if so how large is it compared to your RAM size?
<raket> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop did work
<flaccid> genii: does suspend mode = suspend to ram ?
<flaccid> raket: right so there is no problem, sweet.
<frank23> I setup a samba share but it doesn't even show up as a share in the Remote places on the same computer
<raket> well yes, but I was wondering what is the difference, if you know
<raket> between hte commands
<roger__> Yes i have a swap, 1.5g same as ram
<flaccid> raket: between which two commands?
<roger__> genii: yes suspend to ram
<raket> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<raket> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<raket> the first one didn't work
<flaccid> raket: aptitude is a dif program. they do the same thing essentially.
<flaccid> raket: the first one probably didn't work because it needs to be run under sudo
<raket> I ran both with sudo
<flaccid> !doesntwork | raket
<ubottu> raket: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> fyi raket we need t know the actual error to be able to pinpoint the problem
<raket> I asked for speculation (again), since I don't have the error on my desktop anymore
<raket> if you want to know, I can point you at a website though
<Choreboy> Help! I'm stuck in a rickroll
<flaccid> raket: yeah the realm of possibility is very large. not a good idea to guess in science.
<Choreboy> how do you force quit a program?
<Choreboy> I'm about to throw this laptop out the window
<flaccid> Choreboy: usually using ksysguard or kill in konsole
<Choreboy> how do you kill? I don't know much about LInux
<sacha_> ctrl+alt+esc on some distros
<naught101> Choreboy: ctrl+esc
<naught101> ten find teh app and kill it
<genii> roger__: Perhaps try adding line: SUSPEND_MODULES="ehci_hcd"                into    /etc/pm/config.d
<sacha_> makes your mouse pointer in to skull bones
<wesley> is kde4.0.7 already there ?
<wesley> i mean kde4.0.4
<stdin> wesley: no
<naught101> otherwise, run ps -e | grep name-of-app
<flaccid> Choreboy: kill pid (pid is the process id as per ps) or you can killall programname (eg. killall konversation)
<Choreboy> not working. It's looping and I can't close firefox because of the popup it keeps giving
<sacha_> kubuntu still uses 4.03 wesley
<sacha_> Choreboy: open up a konsole and type:       killall firefox
<flaccid> Choreboy: killall firefox
<flaccid> or do a kill -9 pid
<wesley> stdin do know i they release it today ?
 * genii waits for konversation-kde4
<Choreboy> Sweet Spaghetti Monster, you people are my heroes.
<roger__> genii: thanks will give that a try.
 * sacha_ waits for kaffeine-kde4, kopete-kde4
<stdin> genii: you'll be waiting a while ;)
<raket> one more question, how much space should I leave for Kubuntu, since I want to move my /home directory on another partition
<stdin> wesley: possibly
 * wesley is waiting for every kde4 update
<genii> stdin: I suspect so as well
<flaccid> thats the problem with kde4 - its going to be ages for everything to be ported to it
 * sacha_ waits for knetworkmanager-kde4 which will actually be ported very soon
<stdin> genii: I think it's planned to release with 4.2
<flaccid> knetworkmanager won't even run on my kde4
<Choreboy> Was the popup a script? Would NoScript block that?
<sacha_> the kde3 version flaccid?
<flaccid> sacha_: yeah
<sacha_> works fine here in 8.04
<roger__> genii: i'm confused.  I went to the file you sent me to and it is an empty directory
<wesley> flaccid that strange it runs fine here under 8.04
<flaccid> yeah i have a bug where most things that need systray won't load into it
<genii> roger__: Thats fine. It just means there are no default options to it currently
<sacha_> ouch
<flaccid> pretty much the reason why im on kde3 atm
<wesley> flaccid i only need like 2 kde3 apps
<roger__> so what would i name the file i would put in here to add the new options?
<genii> Gah, 4.2! <gets out next year's calendar>
<sacha_> i only use 2 kde3 apps too -- konversation and kaffeine
<sacha_> oh and knetworkmanager
<sacha_> genii: i think 4.2 is end of year
<genii> roger__: 1 minute I'll find the reference I got it from
<wesley> kde4.2 is planned around christmas time
<Daisuke_Laptop> sacha_, what year though?
<sacha_> this year
<flaccid> 4.2 is what we need - just a long time off unfortunately. but kudos to the devs.
<Daisuke_Laptop> realistically?
<sacha_> yes
<sacha_> 6 months for 4.1->4.2 is pretty realistic
<AndreSantos> My Ethernet connection is not working and i dont have a clue why, can someone help me trying to find out ?
<AndreSantos> Im on kubuntu 8.04
<Daisuke_Laptop> are we talking about the same kde?
<sacha_> yes
<genii> roger__: Make any filename there and put the line in it (the filename doesn't matter)
<flaccid> AndreSantos: what happens when you select wired from knetworkmanager?
<flaccid> AndreSantos: this is a wired ethernet connection?
<wesley> kde4.1 will be lot faster than the current kde4
<roger__> genii:  gonna give it a try...be back
<AndreSantos> [flaccid]: When i enable it, it just desables... yes
<AndreSantos> wires.
<AndreSantos> wired.
<genii> roger__:  This fix is per: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/211572
<Daisuke_Laptop> history: from 3.1 to 3.2 was... over a year
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211572 in linux "[Hardy] [regression] ehci_hcd.ko breaks suspend-to-ram" [Medium,Triaged]
<sacha_> qt4.4 is meant to make it faster but i dont notice too much difference
<flaccid> what do you mean it just disables?
<AndreSantos> flaccid i click enable... it enable but 1 sec later its setted as disabled
<sacha_> Daisuke_Laptop: thats a completely different release with different goals and a different schedule
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm hoping for it by the end of the year, but kde4 introduces a lot more new things than 3 did, so...  forgive me, but i'm not holding my breath.
<flaccid> AndreSantos: please pastebin /etc/network/interfaces and /var/log/messages
<sacha_> Daisuke_Laptop: idea is a lot of the stuff is introduced now by kde4.1, so 4.2 wont be hard to do in 6 months
<Daisuke_Laptop> but for the most part, past X.2, 6 months seems to be the norm
<wesley> sacha i do i runed only the live cd alpha and konqeuror and other programs open faster
<AndreSantos> flaccid im going to type it on pastebin, since i got no connection on the laptop
<sacha_> wesley: the alpha where plasma wasnt working?
<AndreSantos> flaccid hold on.
<genii> sacha_: I'm in same boat with knetworkmanager and konversation ... stranely starting knetworkmanager from alt-f2 reports kdeinit errors but it runs anyhow
<genii> *strangely
<sacha_> i dunno, never run it manually
<cleath> Hello
<wesley> sacha it was working but only half but we have to wait till finaly it looks promising
<cleath> how's everyone today?
<flaccid> AndreSantos: ok. just do interfaces file then and check /var/log/messages after you click wired and see if it puts anything in there - it should put NetworkManager messages
<AndreSantos> [flaccid]: ok
<sacha_> wesley: nuno is designing a completely new plasma theme right now. api in the alpha was getting rewritten so it was complete mess :P
<raket> mr. flaccid, I have one more question for you! :) sorry if you already saw it.. but, how much space does average Kubuntu system need, since I would like to move my /home directory on another partition...
<cleath> I really like ubuntu, first time in awhile i've been able to stay on a linux based OS without having to switch to windows for some reason or another
<sacha_> how much space does the /home need? or the kubuntu install? raket
<raket> sacha_: Kubuntu
<sacha_> raket: /dev/sda1             75300188   7957672  63547564  12% /
<AndreSantos> flaccid http://pastebin.com/m2a786639
<flaccid> raket: depends. i guess at least 3G is advised, 5G min. preferable
<sacha_> raket: im using 7 gigs right now. but i have a lot of development stuff on here. compiled a lot of stuff and working ona few projects
<raket> flaccid: alright, I was thinking about 5gb too... thanks again! :)
<genii> stdin: Offhand you may know, how would you specify application A goes in systray A and application B goes in systray B ?
<cleath> Anyone have experience with using kubuntu as a radius server?
<raket> sacha_: thank you too!
<stdin> genii: afaik, there is only one systray. though there can be multiple instances of it it's the same
<flaccid> AndreSantos: the interface in question is eth0? what is eth2 and ath0 ?
<AndreSantos> flaccid eth1
<genii> stdin: Rightclick on bar allows multiple systray widget to be added.... just curious if a way to use them :)
<genii> stdin: I had 5 by accident
<AndreSantos> flaccid the one in knetworkmanager is eth1
<stdin> genii: yeah, you can have more than one systray widget, but the system tray thing is "standardised" by freedesktop.org, so unless all DEs provide ways of using more than one systray there can only be one "real" one
<genii> stdin: Ah, OK. Thanks
<flaccid> AndreSantos: change your interfaces file to this: http://pastebin.com/m152c6ec4 then close knetworkmanager, then do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart then start knetworkmanager and see if it works now
<constanza> Olas!
<genii> !spanish | constanza
<ubottu> constanza: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<constanza> Olas!
 * genii sips his coffee
<Agent_bob> i like #kubuntu so much better than #ubuntu   ...
<flaccid> me too
<Agent_bob> shhhh lets don't tell people about it.    they will come in here and spoil this channel too    ;/
<genii> I like both for different reasons. More laid back here however.
<AndreSantos> [flaccid]: k, gonna try it
<AndreSantos> flaccid just that 2 lines?
<flaccid> yeah only localhost is required unless setting up static
<AndreSantos> ok
<weswh-> is there any way to enable mp3 support while running off of the livecd?
<flaccid> weswh-: yeah just the same as you would normally
<Agent_bob> weswh- just like enabling it from installed
<flaccid> !mp3 | weswh-
<genii> weswh-: Anything you could install on a regular system can also be installed on a livecd system, up to the size of your RAM
<ubottu> weswh-: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Agent_bob> genii you know.   actually one could add some disk space to the unionfs and install anything.
<alucardromero> My expertise isn't video editing, but what can I use to edit video?  Mainly to overlap text on the video.
<genii> Agent_bob: Yup
<genii> Agent_bob: Your average user has no idea though, they try to install somethng like kde4 then wonder why they run out of space....  (on casper)
<Agent_bob> yeah.
<Agent_bob> can anyone answer alucardromero  ?
<AndreSantos> flaccid just a question, is there a way to active/deactive these devics without knetworkmanager? i personally hate it.
<alucardromero> I just read on ubuntuforums... looks like Cinelerra is gonna be the ticket.
<alexbobp> ﻿I'm having problems figuring out what sound server is running so I can replace it with the sound server I want running.  What's the best way to find out what program is directly using my audio hardware?
<flaccid> AndreSantos: sure is, you can do it in the interfaces file or run dhclient manually on the device..
<Agent_bob> alexbobp fuser ?
<Feijo_BR> how to configure Konversation to auto register when I enter?
<AndreSantos> flaccid how do i run it manually?
<flaccid> AndreSantos: eg. sudo dhclient eth1
<AndreSantos> [flaccid]: k.
<flaccid> in interfaces you can do iface eth1 inet dhcp
<genii> AndreSantos: To release dhcp lease use sudo dhclient -r eth1          as example
<alexbobp> Agent_bob: on /dev/dsp?
<Agent_bob> alexbobp yeah
<alexbobp> That returns nothing, but I also can't write to /dev/dsp; I get "device is busy"
<AndreSantos> flaccid is it safe to remove knetworkmanager?
<alexbobp> so I think whatever is using the hardware is not using it through OSS
<flaccid> alexbobp: this should help: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux-Gamers-HOWTO/x696.html
<Agent_bob> errr should be alsa
<flaccid> AndreSantos: not really. in theory it should be, but ive seen problems when removing it
<AndreSantos> kk
<Agent_bob> oss is not default in ubuntu
<flaccid> alexbobp: alsa is default in kubuntu
<alexbobp> flaccid: thanks.  I don't think it's alsa, though, because the alsa process is not running.
<AndreSantos> flaccid is it the same for wireless connection? the dhcp command
<flaccid> alexbobp: there is no process alsa..
<flaccid> AndreSantos: yes but of course it will only work if the wireless network is insecured
<styles> Hey, how do I remove ALL the shit from Knome? I like Gnome
<alexbobp> flaccid: no?  then what would I kill to unlock the hardware?
<genii> Knome?
<alexbobp> I want to run pulseaudio.
<zOap_kde> I lost my bottom panel, in kubuntu 8.04 Remix how do I get it back? it's not called kicker anymore..
<genii> !puregnome | styles
<ubottu> styles: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<partition_proble> hi all,i've problem with hard disc partition,it has corrupted,and i've to find exact cylinder of a partition to recover it,which tool do i have to use?
<AndreSantos> flaccid and if it secured? how do i configure the essid and password? from the terminal
<flaccid> alexbobp: if its locked then a a non alsa program is using the device
<Agent_bob> !pulseaudio | alexbobp
<ubottu> alexbobp: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<flaccid> !pulseaudio | alexbobp
<flaccid> dang
<flaccid> zOap_kde: plasma
<Agent_bob> :)
<zOap_kde> flaccid, so i just type that in run? didnt work..
<alexbobp> so pulseaudio does not replace alsa?  does it use alsa?
<alexbobp> how can I find the non-alsa program using the device?
<flaccid> AndreSantos: you usually do it in the interfaces file. it depends on the type of encryption. you can do it manual without the interfaces file but it gets complicated (wpa_supplicant)
<partition_proble> anybody help me?
<styles> genii: I did that. "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop" I still have all the programs it installed though.
<flaccid> zOap_kde: im not sure, ask in #kubuntu-kde4 or #kde
<NickPresta> styles, the kubuntu-desktop package is just a metapackage. It isn't actually anything.
<styles> NickPresta: Whats the entire package? I had Ubuntu, then I got KDE Desktop last night. It also installed other KDE programs.
<AndreSantos> [flaccid]: may i ask u how +- the interfaces file should look like? when connecting to a wireless secured
<NickPresta> styles, did you install KDE stuff via the 'kubuntu-desktop' packge?
<styles> I want to get rid of the programs and KDE. I didn't know Gnome already hadt he veature.
<styles> NickPresta: I think it did. I ran the command over night to dl the ~105MB or something sided package
<NickPresta> styles, I would remove kubuntu-desktop and then remove the applications in the Remove Kubuntu section
<flaccid> AndreSantos: whats the encryption type?
<styles> NickPresta: weres the Remove Kubuntu sectoin?
<NickPresta> styles, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
 * genii just sips his coffee
<styles> were do I type this?
<styles> Becuase it looks like it will try and over ride the current Gnome.
<styles> Alt+f2 or w/e
<sacha_> yeah anywhere
<NickPresta> styles, you can run it within a terminal. the changes won't happen in real time.
<styles> NickPresta: Okay thanks
<Feijo_BR> clone multimedia keyboard have special driver for kubuntu?
<Agent_bob>  
<Agent_bob> alexbobp umm  what does   fuser /dev/snd/*   return?
<Dr_willis> weird - i just booted into Kubuntu and the keyboard wasent working.. but its working here under windows, and in the bios.
<wad> I downloaded a program (simutrans), unzipped it, and moved the directory into /var/games/. It's currently owned by root:games. I'd like to make this game available to everyone who logs onto this computer. What's the Right Way to do this, the proper Linux way?
<alexbobp> Agent_bob: /dev/snd/controlC0:   8502
<Agent_bob> add -u  for user name
<Jucato> wad: add your user (or any user) to group "games"?
<wad> Jucato: okay. I'll give it a try. Thanks!
<flaccid> wad: chmod -R 775 on the directory
<alexbobp> wad: you could "chmod a+rx" on it to make it so everybody can read and execute it.
<alexbobp> Agent_bob: /dev/snd/controlC0:   8502(alex)
<Agent_bob> or -v for verbose
<alexbobp>  /dev/snd/controlC0:  alex       8502 F.... (alex)kmix
<NickPresta> wad, what about in /usr/local/games?
<alexbobp> Agent_bob: should I close kmix then?
<wad> NickPresta: ah...
<Agent_bob> sorry i had to consult the man page.  i'm not an fuser user really.    and kmix is the culprit.
 * wad tries some of these suggestions.
<Agent_bob> alexbobp i would say adjust it to use the pulseaudio insted
<wad> The executable is located here: /usr/games/simutrans/simutrans
<flaccid> yeah as per man hier it should be in /usr/share/games
<wad> That's not in the path.
<wad> Oh, okay.
 * wad moves it
<genii> Dr_willis: This a bluetooth keyboard?
<flaccid> sorry /usr/local/games NickPresta is right
<Dr_willis> genii,  nope. Normal usb keyboard. Been working fine for me for ages under linux
<NickPresta> wad, you can put it anywhere you want really. it is your system. FHS suggests /usr/local/games.
<Dr_willis> dident notice any kernel updates today either. was some other updates
<wad> okay
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis did you test   alt+sysrq+r   ?
<flaccid> NickPresta: what is FHS?
<flaccid> yeah /usr/local/games is most appropriate as per man hier :)
<wad> And the ownership should be root:games, right?
<Jucato> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<^u^> Dr_willis: there's been a few complaints of that lately
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  nope. alt-ctrl-bs dident work. i ended up hitting the power button to reset. I also noticed the G15 daemon dident see the lcd and run its clock either
<genii> Dr_willis: Mostly intel chipset in the box? If so maybe try kernel option of usb-handoff
<Matt1728> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Jucato> flaccid: ^^^^ Filesystem Hierarchy Standard
<alexbobp> Agent_bob: now pulseaudio runs, and pavucontrol can connect.  Amarok seems to play audio, but nothing comes from the speakers.
<NickPresta> Thanks Jucato :)
<Jucato> did I spell hierarchy right?
<Matt1728> can someone help me find a program that can edit PDF files
<Dr_willis> No intel chipset here. amd64 cpu, nvidia video. I tried moving the usb plug also.
<flaccid> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> yep.. I did!!! for the first time! :P
<NickPresta> I believe so. It looks right to me :P
<flaccid> wad: it should be root:root i think the games user is for /usr/games
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis i can't ctrl+alt+anything until i use the sysrq+alt+r  to reset the keyboard    that's why i mentioned it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Matt1728, are you just looking to take a document and make a pdf out of it?
<cleath> i have a amd64 nvideo laptop
<alexbobp> Agent_bob: I can play audio with mpg123 and aplay, but not through pulseaudio.
<flaccid> alexbobp: and you followed the howto ?
<Agent_bob> alexbobp i've never messed with pulseaudio  and i'm on dapper so....  sorry.
<Matt1728> Daisuke_Laptop: i have a pdf file from class and i want to add my info to it
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<Daisuke_Laptop> not sure then
<alexbobp> flaccid: yes, I followed it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> !pdfedit
<ubottu> Factoid pdfedit not found
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit: Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2901 kB, installed size 8596 kB
<Daisuke_Laptop> there ya go :)
<flaccid> alexbobp: i guess google and !bugs if someone can't help
<Agent_bob> Matt1728 print it to ps and edit that. then save as something reasonable
<wad> flaccid: It seems to be working now. I put it in /usr/share/games/simutrans. And I just exectute the executable specifically. Works!
<Daisuke_Laptop> Agent_bob, pdf is perfectly reasonable
<Daisuke_Laptop> do you just have a grudge against adobe?
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop umm yeah   freedom.
<flaccid> wad: thats the wrong location as /usr/share/games is Static data files for games in /usr/games but thats cool..
<flaccid> pdf is ratified now
<Daisuke_Laptop> as flaccid said...
<wad> oh
<flaccid> pdf is open standard now (iso32000) :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> scribus, print to pdf, pdfedit, all work
<Jucato> standard? yes. open? hm...
<flaccid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_Document_Format
<wad> Oops, I meant to say /usr/local/games
<Daisuke_Laptop> and it's not like there aren't any open readers for them either,
<wad> Sorry!
<Jucato> anyway, such is not the place for ISO discussions :)
<flaccid> it was mentioned in passing only
<flaccid> :)
<flaccid> wad: coolio
<miron> Where can I get the module  Lingua::EN::Tagger?
<miron> I'm a kde newbie, used to gnome
<wad> Okay, so I made an icon to launch the game. It works! I'd like to put it into the menu structure for all users to see.
 * wad starts fiddling with the menu
<flaccid> wad: right click kmenu and edit
<flaccid> cool
<wad> flaccid: Ah, yep. Cool.
<wad> Nice.
<Agent_bob> "open standard"   does not in anyway make a thing free.    now, i've made my OT remark on the subject. i'll quit.
<flaccid> thing is what exactly?
<flaccid> i don't see what costs..
<wells_> re tout le monde
<wells_> une tite question vite vite
<Jucato> !fr | wells_
<ubottu> wells_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<wells_> comment miger de ubuntu 8.04 64 bit ( Gnome) vers Kubnutu 8.04 64 bit
<Jucato> wells_: this is the English channel. not the French channel
<sacha_> hehe cool: http://nuno-icons.com/images/estilo/babes.png
<aaroncampbell> Adept downloaded a bunch of packages that I selected, then as it went to install, it prompted for licenses on Java, and I clicked past the first, causing it to quit.  Is there a way to tell apt to just install what's already been downloaded (without having to go through and selec each package from the list again)?
<flaccid> aaroncampbell: i don't think so
<aaroncampbell> There's no way to see the data that has been downloaded?  Where does it download them to?
<Kyral> someplace in /var
<Kyral> IIRC
<nosrednaekim>  /var/cache/apt/archives
<richard_> i am really confused with kubuntu 8.04, i want to type this command:SUDO GEDIT /ETC/MODULES, but I do not know where to type it?
<richard_> which program do I use?
<flaccid> yeah but then you would have to create an apt-get install command for what you want the apt cache and that would take time. also the apt cache would include other downloads from past..
<^u^> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Agent_bob> richard_ in the first place don't type that.   that will only error out with bash: SUDO not found.
<Agent_bob> case is important
<Agent_bob> richard_ konsole
<richard_> my computer does not shut off after Kubuntu shuts down, this is supposed to fix it
<^u^> richard_: and gedit is for gnome - it is a terminal command - try kdesudo kate
<richard_> how do I open kdesudo kate
<Agent_bob> richard_ konsole
<flaccid> richard_: just run the command in konsole
<Agent_bob> or in your irc client...   /exec kdesudo kate /etc/modules
<Agent_bob> if you can't find the konsole launcher in the kmenu
<nosrednaekim> I did not know about that... haha
<^u^> richard_:  K-menu -> System -> Konsole - then type kdesudo kate /etc/modules
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim you didn't know about  /exec ?
<Jucato> :D
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim  /exec -o ls -ldh $HOME
<Agent_bob> :)
<richard_> the command failed
<richard_> i did find kate
<Bobi_bogor> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<Bobi_bogor> E: Error occurred while processing update-apt (NewFileVer1)
<Bobi_bogor> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.its.ac.id_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<Bobi_bogor> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Bobi_bogor> what should i do?
<Jucato> you should use a pastebin next time :)
<Bobi_bogor> ok
<Bobi_bogor> sorry
<Bobi_bogor> help me please
<Jucato> what were you trying to do?
<Bobi_bogor> sudo apt-get update
<flaccid> googlin errors is a good idea
<Bobi_bogor> im newbie here
<flaccid> np
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim the -o makes it output to the channel so don't use it on things that might flood...
<flaccid> i think you need to up your cache limit bob
<^u^> richard_: linux is case sensitive - kdesudo kate /etc/modules
<Bobi_bogor> how
<nosrednaekim> :)
<richard_> i may have missed a space after kate?
<Jucato> Agent_bob: you shouldn't have told him that... it would have given me the chance to kickban :)
<Agent_bob> Jucato the example i listed wouldn't flood anyway  :)
<^u^> richard_: there should be a space
<flaccid> Bobi_bogor: try adding APT::Cache-Limit "16777216"; to  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf
<Jucato> Agent_bob: you should have given him a "better" example :)
<Agent_bob> lol
<Bobi_bogor> ok
<Agent_bob> /exec -o ls -ldh $HOME
<Agent_bob> take the    ^ d out of it
<Jucato> richard_: just press Alt+F2 and copy-paste the command: kdesudo kate /etc/modules
<Jucato> Agent_bob: don't you mean "replace d with r"? ;)
<richard_> it opened
<Agent_bob> nah  just the home dir will be flood enough
<Jucato> er. I meant R :)
<Agent_bob> maybe   s/d/A/
<Jucato> right :)
<richard_> i am supposed to enter this line:apm power_off=1, do I just add it below what is already there?
<Agent_bob> umm uhh
<Agent_bob> yes
<^u^> richard_: yep
<richard_> do I have to select "Edit" or just copy it in?
<^u^> richard_: just type it in
<Agent_bob> you are already in a text editor...
<^u^> richard_: then save and close
<Bobi_bogor> still get error message
<richard_> any idea if this works? or is there a chance I will screw it up real good?
<Ketrel> By default Kubuntu seems to be mounting vfat with shortname=winnt, how can I change the default?
<Agent_bob> Ketrel -o option ?
<Ketrel> Agent_bob: I mean when it automounts when I plug it in
<Agent_bob> Ketrel idk.   sorry.
<flaccid> Bobi_bogor: try sudo aptitude clean
<Agent_bob> have no idea where ubuntu puts that info
<flaccid> Bobi_bogor: failing that, try, sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<richard_> are you still there >^u^<
<Bobi_bogor> yes
<Bobi_bogor> fail
<flaccid> Bobi_bogor: does this work? sudo apt-get update -o APT::Cache-Limit=25165824
<^u^> richard_: yep
<Bobi_bogor> trying
<richard_> doyou know anything about this line helping to shut down the computer when kubuntu shuts off?
<Bobi_bogor> thank god
<Bobi_bogor> its working
<Bobi_bogor> THANK'S
<richard_> I would really hate to get messed up now, I am just learning linux
<Bobi_bogor> thanks a lot
<flaccid> no problem
<ere4si> richard_: nope - ^u^ don't
<flaccid> Bobi_bogor: i'd probably still file a bug if i were you. please do if you can
<ere4si> richard_: ^u^ = ere4si
<kamui> Does XORG read its configuration file from another file other than xorg.conf?
<Bobi_bogor> i dont understand
<flaccid> !bugs | Bobi_bogor
<ubottu> Bobi_bogor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> Bobi_bogor: that error shouldn't happen, so filing a bug will help the project
<Bobi_bogor> ok
<Agent_bob> kamui not normally.   but if you use startx to start xorg it will use the xorg.conf in your home dir if there is one
<flaccid> kamui: yes, there is a user settings file iirc
<ere4si> richard_: where id you get the command from?
<Bobi_bogor> thanks ya
<Bobi_bogor> makasih
<ere4si> *did
<richard_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1714220&postcount=9
<kamui> flaccid, agent_bot: could you then explain why I've removed all the pointers from /etc/xorg.conf yet my mouse, trackpad and touchscreen still work?
<flaccid> i think its .xinitrc or something
<Agent_bob> kamui /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<kamui> yep
<Agent_bob> kamui and mouse will work without a listing
<myk_robinson> test
<ere4si> richard_: that is old but it shouldn't do harm - reboot and try
<Agent_bob> defaults
<flaccid> kamui: not sure. you could check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what its doing
<flaccid> you may have to explicitly disable them in xorg.conf
<richard_> thanks...I will try it out
<richard_> all I have  to do is copy & paste it after the last line that is already there?
<kamui> agent: shmitt!  is there a way to disable this behavior?  Im pretty sure its using a generic event driver which breaks the touchscreen
<myk_robinson> running kubuntu on a new laptop w/Dual Core. Do i need to insatll a different kernel to take advantage of dual ocre?
<nosrednaekim> myk_robinson: nope
<flaccid> myk_robinson: nope
<kamui> shoot
<myk_robinson> okay. i thought maybe i had to install an smp kernel.. the generic is fine, though?
<Agent_bob> kamui setting up the touchscreen should superseed the default  and thus "fix" it.
<flaccid> yeah smp support is in it
<myk_robinson> thank you,good night
<flaccid> myk_robinson: you can see SMP in uname -a
<flaccid> good night
<kamui> Agent_bob: it doesnt
<myk_robinson> you are correct
<kamui> thas why I was trying to remove everything but the touchscreen
<Agent_bob> !touchscreen
<ubottu> Factoid touchscreen not found
<myk_robinson> how can i see processor info in command line?
<kamui> and then I discovered that removing everything doesn't disable anything
<flaccid> myk_robinson: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ketrel> Anyone else know how to change? (Kubuntu seems to be mounting vfat with shortname=winnt, how can I change the default?)
<flaccid> !mount | Ketrel
<ubottu> Ketrel: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<flaccid> !ntfs | Ketrel
<Agent_bob> kamui it's not being overwritten at startup time is it?
<ubottu> Ketrel: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<flaccid> in fstab Ketrel. see above guide
<kamui> Agent_bob: if it is, its restored after
<kamui> I just suspect its using a supplementary file, or like you said autoconfiguring for some reason
<Ketrel> flaccid: to be more clear, I'm talking about when I plug in my thumbdrive
<Ketrel> it's fat32, and mounting with shortname=lower, I just want to change the default to shortname=mixed
<flaccid> ah ok
<Agent_bob> kamui hmmm that being an xorg issue  you might ask in   #ubuntu and see if anyone that knows will answer
<Ketrel> any idea how I'd change the default there?
<flaccid> one sec Ketrel
<Ketrel> k
<kamui> been tryin Agent_bob also finally just asked in xorg
<kamui> but I doubt Ill get an answer tonight
<flaccid> Ketrel: i believe its in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi just trying to work out what to do exactly
<flaccid> Ketrel: just change <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">shortname=</append> to <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">shortname=mixed</append> i gues
<^u^> richyes
<^u^> oops
<Ketrel> flaccid: still automounts it as shortname=lower
<Ketrel> here's a question, there something I can do so search the contents of all the files to see if any actually say shortname=lower?
<Agent_bob> kamui i wish i knew.   even google doesn't seem to know.
<flaccid> Ketrel: there are few entries in the config file, did you change all of them?
<Ketrel> lemme check in case I missed one :
<flaccid> Ketrel: there is no lower word in that file by default
<Ketrel> flaccid: I meant in case it wasn't that file if I could seach for all files that would have the text "shortname=lower"
<Ketrel> but I'm checking what happens
<Ketrel> I did miss an instance
<flaccid> you could do that, but would take a long time and you don't even know if its driver by such text
<flaccid> Ketrel: you probably need to sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart as well
<Ketrel> ok, I changed all instances (didn't restart hal yet), but now it says
<Ketrel> /dev/sdb1 on /media/ANDREWUSB type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uhelper=hal,flush,uid=1000,utf8
<Ketrel> (notice it doesn't say shortname at all)
<Ketrel> in that case, is it mixed?
<flaccid> i don't know
<flaccid> i don't even know what shortname option is :)
<Ketrel> I forget what it does, though I do know in order for it to work with a certain product it has to be on mixed
<kamui> Agent_bob: yea, been searching for the last 2 hours
<kamui> nothing is coming up
<kamui> I can't believe im the first person to have an issue with xorg autodetection
<flaccid> Ketrel: test the product
<flaccid> kamui: there is #xorg as well
<Agent_bob> kamui someone has to be first...
<flaccid> im sure many people have had xorg detectin issues..
<Ketrel> It wouldn't be a good idea to do that, because I don't have a windows computer handy, and if I've done it wrong, it'll break
<kamui> flaccid: its practically deserted, been asking in there too
<kamui> Agent_bob: this sucks to be THAT person at THIS moment
<flaccid> kamui: keep searching google i guess. i don't know much in that area sorry
<kamui> its all good guys, appreciate the effort though
<flaccid> kamui: logout crash is more frustrating than that for a lot of users atm :)
<Ketrel> Other question, is there any way to mount without being root?
<luis86> hoola
<flaccid> Ketrel: sure is. add the dev to fstab and specify the 'users' option
<Ketrel> kk
<Ketrel> thx
<flaccid> np
<Choreboy> Can someone tell me, is there a kopete channel?
<Choreboy> and how do I join different channels? I don't really know IRC.
<flaccid> Choreboy: #kopete and /join #kopete
<Choreboy> beautiful. Thanks.
<flaccid> np
<Ketrel> flaccid: I edited the file and restarted hal, if I have anything other than "shortname=" it doesn't use shortname at all
<Ketrel> while that file seems to be related, it seems to be pulling the value from elsewhere
<flaccid> Ketrel: i guess its possible ubuntu has implemented differenty. let me check google on the config
<Ketrel> flaccid: that's what I'm doing too
<flaccid> Ketrel: i think that sets the options valid only
<flaccid> im not sure what to do to change the default options. google is a bit vauge here
<Ketrel> flaccid: Well I'm running a grep on the word lower, hopefully it'll turn up something
<flaccid> Ketrel: sows on here how to do it with gconftool: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/general/hal.html
<Ketrel> flaccid: I'll read that now, thx
<firecrotch> flaccid, Ketrel: sorry to butt in, but what are we trying to accomplish here?
<flaccid> change default mount option for usb keys with hal to shortname=mixed with vfat
<flaccid> we can find how to set the valid options but not the options itself
<abdou> salu
<ryan-c> how can I change the refresh rate on my screen?
<thev> Hi, anyone know how to activate thumbnail previews in Konqueror? I'm in file mode, and when I mouse over a file the infobox has a preview, but the thumbnails are all generic
<firecrotch> flaccid, Ketrel: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=40951
<thev> I swear this worked in gutsy... I don't know what's up in Hardy now (fresh install)
<firecrotch> it's for ArchLinux, but it should apply to Ubuntu too, afterall, Linux is Linux is Linux
<flaccid> firecrotch: hmmm, whats the key value for it?
<flaccid> hey there are other unixes hal runs on :p
<firecrotch> flaccid:  Heh yeah :) No idea what the key value is
<flaccid> firecrotch: there is no solution on that page.
<firecrotch> flaccid:  True, but it tells you how hal settings like that are changed
<Ketrel> firecrotch: I have no idea what to do though XD, and I still don't know where it's getting the default of "lower" from
<flaccid> Ketrel: it will have to be in here somewhere heh http://people.freedesktop.org/~david/hal-spec/hal-spec.html
<firecrotch> "lower" is the default.  Just because it is.
<flaccid> its crazy that we can't find this
<firecrotch> I think I've got it
<Ketrel> oh?
 * flaccid raises both eybrows
 * Ketrel raises all three
<firecrotch> Give me a moment, I just have to write up the XML
<davf> anyone using fprint or thinkfinger with kubuntu hardy?
<flaccid> nice firecrotch
<thechris> I have the following issue with initrd:  "/dev/ram not found"
<thechris> any ideas ?
<flaccid> thechris: ubuntu version and media type please?
<thechris> 8.04 and a partition on my box that holds an ISO of the liveCD
<flaccid> so is this booting from cd or hard disk?
<thechris> hard disk
<thechris>  /dev/sda7
<flaccid> so did it just start happening? or what triggered it
<thechris> I'm attempting to intall from an image stored on a HDD
<flaccid> thechris: im a bit confused. you boot with what exactly? whats the process you are trying here
<firecrotch> Ketrel: append this to /etc/hal/fdi/preferences.fdi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10661/
<firecrotch> after you make a backup of the originial, of course
<firecrotch> Ketrel:  You'll have to restart hal after that
<flaccid> ah <merge key="volume.shortname" type="string">mixed</merge>
<flaccid> pretty basic
<thechris> i boot using grub with /boot/vmlinuz and /boot/initrd.gz with root=casper and an option for something like a 1G ram disk (didn't calculate it out)
<Ketrel> firecrotch: trying that now
<firecrotch> I would *think* that that is the correct key
<flaccid> thechris: so what OS do you boot and how do you access the installer in the ISO?
<Ketrel> one problem firecrotch, I can't appeand it as I don't have that file at all
<flaccid> i guess touch it Ketrel?
<flaccid> create it
<will00> i have thunderbird installed on my computer, and recently its stopped getting mail from my gmail account.
<robf_> whats the name of that lil update manager that ran initially,  cos I can't find it on the menu and I forget what its called :p
<firecrotch> Ketrel:  Odd, you should have it.........
<thechris> flaccid: i accessed the ISO originally from linux using mount -o loop.  From there i did a cp -a to copy all files to the partition which i formatted with mke2fs -j or such
<flaccid> robf_: adept_manager ?
<robf_> flaccid: is it?  I thought that was just a package manager
<will00> it says the connection to server pop.gmail.com timed out
<robf_> this thing would occasionally annoy me saying "time to update blah blah blah"
<flaccid> robf_: sorry adept_updater
<firecrotch> I've also come across this: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-157228.html
<robf_> and I closed it,  but apparently its not gonna come back automagically
<robf_> rather it ran that one time,  and now I forget its name
<robf_> I don't think it's adept
<flaccid> robf_: adept_notifier
<Ketrel> Since I don't have it, does that file need any additional info in it?
<robf_> ah ok
<Ketrel> firecrotch: with just that info in the file, there's no change
<robf_> i figured it'd have some things to update,  but it's not griping
<robf_> oh werll
<o0Chris0o> what folder does ubuntu store the apps? trying to change default app
<robf_> its so odd coming from gentoo to kubuntu and although everyone says its for noobs,  lol I often feel lost :(
<flaccid> thechris: so are you saying that you can no longer boot because of this error, but you could before when you did all that stuff?
<robf_> *Shrug* thanks though
<ppibburr> Ketrel whats the filename?
<firecrotch> Ketrel:  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-157228.html has some settings that supposedly work for this
<firecrotch> Ketrel:  Any .fdi file in /etc/hal will be parsed when hal starts, so you could put that in a new file
<thechris> flaccid: no, i can boot into an OS, just not the liveCD stored in a seperate partition.
<robf_> flaccid: although I am now using adept, this still doesn't look like the thing I'd used
<robf_> not sure what it was... oh well this works
<fildo> morning
<thechris> its a way to get an install without a CD.  never lose the install CD, and have a faster version of the LiveCD
<flaccid> thechris: i didn't know that you could boot an iso
<robf_> flaccid: why could ya?
<flaccid> robf_: huh
<robf_> flaccid: you can make grub do some nifty things ;)
<robf_> it's a straight up hack though
<flaccid> thats pretty cool
<thechris> no, the ISO is just a file.  i mounted the ISO using mount -o loop and copied the files to a new partition using cp -a
<robf_> we used to have a box that had like 5 different iso stored systems that would mount and boot from em
<flaccid> thechris: i understand now
<robf_> the isos were on cf cards
<Ketrel> firecrotch: I'm trying the one from fedora, will report back in a moment
<robf_> flaccid: completely solid state box,  nifty stuff
<flaccid> im not sure if direct copying it will work
<robf_> but it requires hacking up grub a bit =s
<Ketrel> didn't work
<ppibburr> the livecd can be installed to a partition, and have another as persistent
<flaccid> thechris: when searching google with that error, there were bugs in the past, but thats about it
<firecrotch> Ketrel:  That's weird.... can you paste the output of lshal?
<ppibburr> i think thats how slax, gets installed
<flaccid> thechris: perhaps following process like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent will have more success
<Ketrel> firecrotch: looking through it now, will pastebin in a moment
<alakhia> hi, can anyone help with wireless connectivity?
<Ketrel> firecrotch: this is 50 lines starting with the one containing /dev/sdb1
<Ketrel> http://pastebin.ca/1010056
<xchiamiov> alakhia: I'll give it a shot
<ppibburr> maybe
<alakhia> i upgraded to hardy and now my wireless is shot
<alakhia> it connected the first time i booted but not anymore
<xchiamiov> what kind of card do you have?
<flaccid> alakhia: what happens when you select the network in knetworkmanager?
<thechris> flaccid: hmm, i can't find isolinux on the cd though
<flaccid> thechris: isolinux is so you can do it on fat. i can't find anything on direct copying livecd to a partition..
<flaccid> it could purely be a bug still
<alakhia> flaccid: this is the weird part ... my access point seems to be rebooting while my laptop connects
<flaccid> maybe you are not doing anything wrong... maybe in theory you can just direct copy
<ppibburr> syslinux ...
<alakhia> knetworkmanager shows the name of my network EECS
<flaccid> alakhia: thats no good. can't help with a faulty AP...
<xchiamiov> alakhia: seems from the perspecitve of your computer, or looking at the router cp?
<robf_> heh adept crashes if you change the search terms mid search it seems
<alakhia> but it wasn't doing that before I upgraded
<alakhia> xchiamiov: not sure what you mean
<xchiamiov> alakhia: do you have any other wireless computers (or OSs) you can test things with?
<xchiamiov> alakhia: let me see if I can clarify
<ppibburr> copy cd contents to part, now you need a boot loader.
<firecrotch> Ketrel:  Okay, then we want: <append key="volume.policy.mount_option.shortname=mixed" type="bool">true</append>
<alakhia> i have a desktop which is what I'm using to type right now
<firecrotch> At least, I think that will do it
<xchiamiov> alakhia: when you say, "it appears to be rebooting", how are you getting that?
<alakhia> my wife's laptop uses winxp and I think she can connect fine
<flaccid> ppibburr: he is using grub but gets the no /dev/ram error which was fixed years ago
<Ketrel> firecrotch: is that in place of <merge...
<firecrotch> Ketrel:  Yeah
<alakhia> xchiamiov: it's a 2wire access point / router and firewall all in one
<nimrod> how can i get access to #python ?
<flaccid> [13:29] <flaccid> alakhia: what happens when you select the network in knetworkmanager? <-- what does knetworkmanager do it should have a dialog
<xchiamiov> nimrod: what client are you using?
<ppibburr> i would bet that a boot disk, where you can pass boot params will get ya there
<nimrod> Konversation
<alakhia> xchiamiov: it has 3 lights: power, internet, local networking
<firecrotch> Ketrel:  Wait wait, it says it's mounting as shortname=mixed....
<xchiamiov> nimrod: if you're on the right network, file -> join channel
<alakhia> flaccid: I already have configured knetworkmanager
<Ketrel> where's it say that?
<flaccid> alakhia: you still havnt explained its behaviour.
<alakhia> manual config  -> configure interface
<xchiamiov> nimrod: do you know which network they're on? (freenode, etc.)?
<nimrod> no
<alakhia> flaccid: oh, sure. I pick EECS when I right click icon in tray
<xchiamiov> nimrod: let me see if I can find it
<flaccid> alakhia: manual config won't work with WPA, there is nothing to configure manually, you right click and select the AP...
<ppibburr> thechris: pastebin your grub setup?
<alakhia> gets stuck at 27% and then my router reboots
<Ketrel> firecrotch: where's it say that, mount still says it's doing it as shortname=lower
<nimrod> xchiamiov:  i get this message: [05:29] [Channel] You need to be identified to join that channel
<flaccid> alakhia: and then what happens... what does it do/say
<alakhia> how does it know the key?
<sparr_> how can i disable the "doesnt provide secure updates" extension check in firefox 3?
<flaccid> alakhia: and what does it say at 27%...
<flaccid> nimrod: register with freenode to join
<xchiamiov> nimrod: to register, do a "/ns register help" and it'll provide you instructions
<alakhia> router keep rebooting and netwkmanager gives up and gives me the configure dialog box when it is done
<nimrod> ah
<xchiamiov> nimrod: err, /ns help register
<alakhia> doesn't go past 27%
<nimrod> thanks
<flaccid> [13:35] <flaccid> alakhia: and what does it say at 27%...
<Ketrel> firecrotch: also chaning merge to append makes no difference
<ppibburr> alakhia, whats your card chipset?
<xchiamiov> nimrod: np, think specific syntax is "/ns register [email] [password]"
<firecrotch> Ketrel:  Perhaps ask in #hal ?
 * flaccid is trying to find what stage in process is stops at
<thechris> ppibburr: i modified syslinux.cfg.  I'm going to try that out.  seems unlikely to work though.  grub has options of vmlinuz /boot=casper root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=1073741
<nimrod> xchiamiov: i would try that :)
<alakhia> doesn't say anything ... gives up
<Ketrel> firecrotch: hmmm, That might be best at this point :( as I'm lost and nothign seems to be working
<alakhia> ppibburr: checking. Is it lspci?
<flaccid> alakhia: are you telling me it says 27% but it doesn't say anything else? pastebin /var/log/messages
<ppibburr> yea
<firecrotch> Ketrel:  I'm lost too, lol.  I know nothing about hal, learning as I go here
<flaccid> need to check log
<alakhia> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/wireless 3945 ABG network connection (rev 02)
<alakhia> that's from lspci
<Ketrel> are we shore it's hal that's doing this and not KDE?
<flaccid> i'll wait for the log. also pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<alakhia> flaccid: what to look for in /var/log/messages?
<ppibburr> i had same issues, when i upgraded, but they were unique to my card, which is different
<flaccid> alakhia: pastebin it so i can lok
<alakhia> want the whole thing?
<alakhia> flaccid: ok
<alakhia> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<alakhia> give me a minute ... have to copy to desktop from laptop via thumb drive
<flaccid> ok
<robf_> everytime my screensaver comes on,  the dialogue to enter my pw and such doesn't showe up,  but I have to type it in just the same,  i just cannot see it
<ppibburr> tricky :)
<Ketrel> firecrotch: I'm going to try asking in KDE and HAL
<firecrotch> Ketrel:  Alrighty.  Otherwise, if you get no answer from #hal, maybe try the hal mailing list
<nimrod> non of theese syntax are working....should i write in Ubuntu IRC ?
<alakhia> ok, thanks ppibburr
<flaccid> nimrod: whats not working?
<nimrod> flaccid: i try to register
<xchiamiov> nimrod: did you get anything from the nickserv when you did "/ns help register"?
<flaccid> nimrod: its /msg nickserv register <password>
<nimrod> i got it now i think
<Ketrel> Ok, here's a different question, in Windows I can drag a picture from firefox to a folder and it will safe it to that folder, is there any way I can replicate this behavior in KDE (3)?
<alakhia> flaccid: this is /var/log/messages http://pastebin.com/d7f76dbab
<alakhia> And: http://pastebin.com/m5f63764b
<flaccid> thanks
<xchiamiov> Ketrel: it works for me dragging to konqueror or the desktop, but not dolphin
<flaccid> alakhia: this log is after at least 1 attempt to connect?
<Ketrel> ok, lemme try opening konquerer
<alakhia> flaccid: probably more
<flaccid> yeah i think this could be a bug
<flaccid> is it eth0 or eth1?
<firecrotch> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<flaccid> which release is this again alakhia
<flaccid> upgraded to hardy?
<alakhia> wireless is eth1
<Ketrel> xchiamiov: does it keep the filename, or make you rename it?
<alakhia> yup
<joel> Hello everyone
<alakhia> ethernet is eth0
<alakhia> previous releases also gave me trouble
<xchiamiov> Ketrel: it asks me for a name, true
<joel> I am looking at System Settings (KDE4 Kubuntu 8.04) and I can't find the button to become Admin/Root.... Where is it?
<flaccid> alakhia: yep i've had this before as well. semi-intermittant
<agate> flaccid: ups...i lost the syntax....it was working, but i copied over it...can you tell me the syntax again?
<xchiamiov> Ketrel: you're looking for a way to not have to enter a name?
<flaccid> agate: for what?
<Ketrel> xchiamiov: damn, when I do that, it then says it can't copy some temp file, and xchiamiov: yes
<agate> flaccid: to register nickname
<alakhia> flaccid: and suspending also messed up networking for me. My hack was to do: /etc/inid.d/networking restart
<flaccid> agate: /msg nickserv register <password>
<xchiamiov> Ketrel: hmm, actually tested it myself and I get a 0KB file
<agate> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> alakhia: have/did you find the interface going up/down a bit?
<xchiamiov> Ketrel: but anyways, if you're downloading a bunch of images, there's a nifty extension called downloadthemall you might try
<alakhia> flaccid: not sure how I would see that. I didn't run ifup or ifdown myself
<flaccid> alakhia: knetworkmanager would notify
<alakhia> flaccid: don't think it did that
<flaccid> alakhia: look at the log now, note the last entry. then select the network in knetworkmanager and let me know what sort of messages go in the log
<agate> how can i set a password?
<Ketrel> xchiamiov: unfortunately they're not all on a page, I open the ones want normally and then drag to folder and close tab, and repeat
<ppibburr> passwd
<flaccid> agate: password for?
<agate> flaccid: for my nick
<joel> How do I become root in System Settings???
<alakhia> flaccid: if my router reboots ... then I'll probably disappear from here as well
<alakhia> but i'll be back
<flaccid> agate: /msg nickserv set password <password>
<flaccid> alakhia: ok. also what make/model is the router/ap ?
<agate> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<xchiamiov> Ketrel: yeah, I can't find anything, sorry
<Ketrel> xchiamiov: no worries
<Ketrel> it doesn't compare to my main problem
<flaccid> joel: you can run system settings under root like this: kdesudo systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<Ketrel> which is that I fudged up my winxp machine with SP3
<joel> flaccid, why kdesudo? why not sudo alone???
<firecrotch> joel:  kdesudo is used for graphical applications, sudo should only be used on the command line
<xchiamiov> joel: it's a good idea to use kdesudo for graphic apps
<xchiamiov> ^^
<joel> ohh
<xchiamiov> otherwise it can screw with permissions and such
<firecrotch> sudo, if I recall correctly, messes up file permissions
<flaccid> yeah sudo is cli only. there are possible problems using it with gui apps
<firecrotch> hehe I guess I recall correctly
<joel> flaccid, I run kdesudo systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m and receive a notification box that says Command not found
<joel> flaccid, The help file says theres a "Administrator" button... But I can't find it anywhere....
<ppibburr> its there :)
<aaroncampbell> as per a suggestion in here, I used nvidia-settings to configure my dual screen setup.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to get it how I used to have it.  Now it's like one giant desktep (3360x1050), and it used to be two seperate desktops (1680x1050 & 1680x1050).  Any idea how I can do that again?)
<joel> where?
<ppibburr> just out of display on the widget
<flaccid> joel: sorry there are quotes in there. kdesudo systemsettings should be suffice
<alakhia_> am back
<joel> flaccid, returns same error
<ppibburr> i used to have to tab and guess my way to it, if you got the the same problem
<flaccid> joel: if the admin button is gone on relevant snap ins, its most likely a bug
<alakhia_> flaccid: only saw one line show up in /var/log/messages
<joel> flaccid, yea must be a bug
<flaccid> alakhia_: link not ready?
<flaccid> joel: um kdesudo systemsettings should work
<joel> nope
<flaccid> joel: what does which systemsettings return ?
<alakhia_> flaccid: dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.reason
<joel> I am coping and paste exactly what you typed
<aaroncampbell> My xorg.conf: http://paste2.org/p/26024
<joel> joel@BlackBird:~$ which systemsettings /usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettings
<alakhia_> flaccid: any idea what is going on?
<alakhia_> i have no clue
<flaccid> joel: try kdesudo `which systemsettings`
<joel> that worked :)
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> alakhia_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcdbd/+bug/93360 and http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=5GG&q=dhcdbd%3A+message_handler%3A+message+handler+not+found+under+%2Fcom%2Fredhat%2Fdhcp%2Feth1+for+sub-path+eth1.dbus.get.reason&btnG=Search
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 93360 in dhcdbd "Dhcdbd doesn't recognize permanent (-1) DHCP leases" [Medium,Confirmed]
<alakhia_> flaccid: so this is a known bug? can I do anything about it?
<flaccid> alakhia_: don't think so until they fix the bug. the last comment on that bug report pretty much says it all
<GothicD3vil> somebody here with compiz?
<TerminalVelocity> how many out there use sudo instead of creating a separate root account?
<hydrogen> lolwut?
<flaccid> TerminalVelocity: hopefully everyone. root is there by default.
<alakhia_> flaccid: ok, thanks for your help!
<TerminalVelocity> flaccid: so, i've got a general sudo question...
<alakhia_> wonder how it worked the first time ... i'll try reinstalling again. That's what I did when I upgraded to fiesty.
<TerminalVelocity> if my regular account is comprimised by a hacker...then couldn't he/she use my password to gain access to sudo
<flaccid> alakhia_: np
<hydrogen> TerminalVelocity: yep
<flaccid> TerminalVelocity: well if they have your password and you are in the admin group then they effectively  have sudo and root access and can also set/change the actual root password with sudo passwd root
<hydrogen> TerminalVelocity: the thought is that it's a whole lot harder to bruteforce guess a username + password
<hydrogen> then it is to just bruteforce guess a password
<hydrogen> of course
<hydrogen> it would be much easier just to disable remote root logins
<TerminalVelocity> hydrogen: so, would it be better to disable sudo and set up a root account instead
<hydrogen> no.
<hydrogen> I just said why
<flaccid> nope.
<hydrogen> everyone knows the name of the root account
<hydrogen> if you disabled remote root logins
<hydrogen> then it would be exactly the same
<hydrogen> security wise
<flaccid> simply use a strong password and its about as secure as you can get. the point of failure is the password
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> and don't run a ssh daemon if you don't use it
<flaccid> and/or consider using a strong vpn..
<TerminalVelocity> hydrogen: how does one disable remote root logins
<hydrogen> its some option in ssh_config
<flaccid> http://www.go2linux.org/disable-ssh-root-direct-login
<GothicD3vil> somebody with compiz here?
<TerminalVelocity> flaccid: cool, thanks!!
<flaccid> np
<Nyad> Hi. I am using KDE3 and ive been fiddling with different themes and icon themes. but now when i boot, kicker doesnt start up automatically and when I try log out I can only log out, no restart or shutdown
<flaccid> Nyad: are you still using kdm?
<Nyad> eys
<Nyad> yes
<flaccid> but when you call kicker manually it works?
<Nyad> it works, except when I click log out it only has has the logout option
<flaccid> thats weird. those buttons only dissappear when you start X manually
<flaccid> but you believe playing around with themese could of damages something?
<Nyad> well thats the only thing I've done since then, but I did install kde-tweak last night and then I removed it
<flaccid> what is kde-tweak?
<flaccid> !info kde-tweak
<ubottu> kde-tweak: a config tool for KDE's hidden configuration options. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 36 kB, installed size 168 kB
<flaccid> interesting
<flaccid> Nyad: try for help in #kde , im not sure where to start with this one
<Nyad> I found it useless
<Nyad> ok thanks :)
<flaccid> i guess its possible that it borked something which is unfortunate
<Nyad> what do you mean borked?
<flaccid> broken
<firecrotch> Nyad:  can you give me the output of "groups" please?
<firecrotch> Nyad:  I think you someone ended up out of the admins group
<Nyad> ok how do I do that?
<Nyad> $ groups?
<firecrotch> yes
<Nyad> jason adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<firecrotch> Well that blows that theory...
<firecrotch> Nyad:  Do you have kde4 installed at all?
<firecrotch> or only kde3?
<Nyad> only kde3
<Nyad> it must be a problem induced by kde-tweak
<firecrotch> I will see if kde-tweak does it to me
<flaccid> yeah, similar comment on http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/tweaK?content=51170 about it - slightly dif but
<firecrotch> flaccid:  I was just about to point to that lol
<Nyad> it seems that has some of the solution
<flaccid> Nyad: i reckon you disabled it in the panel tab of tweak then remove it
<flaccid> you probably need to reinstall it and fix it up
<flaccid> so edit the panel and global tabs of tweak which relate to your problem..
<Nyad> flaccid: appears to have done it automatically but I will have to install it again to fix it like you said
<Nyad> flaccid: ok kicker now starts up
<Nyad> that site fixed it
<flaccid> the site fixed it?
<flaccid> what did you actually do
<Nyad> delete the file in here ~/.kde/share/autostart
<Nyad> but still no shutdown or restart in logout meny
<Nyad> menu
<flaccid> um, you don't want to delete the Autostart folder, but you can remove the scripts in it..
<flaccid> and probably need to install tweak and re enable the buttons which is in the global panel
<Nyad> I kept the folder, just delete the one file in it
<flaccid> cool
<firecrotch> Nyad:  Can you pastebin the contents of ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc  please?
<Nyad> ah heres the problem, kde-tweak, by default disables shutdown and restart from logout dialog
<Nyad> problem fixed
<Nyad> completely
<firecrotch> Nyad:  And then uninstalling it of COURSE doesn't change it back like it should
<flaccid> it does hmm
<flaccid> uninstall shouldn't change it back nor should install
<Nyad> still gotta test it
<firecrotch> flaccid:  I think he's still gonna have problems
<flaccid> maybe
<aaroncampbell> as per a suggestion in here, I used nvidia-settings to configure my dual screen setup.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to get it how I used to have it.  Now it's like one giant desktep (3360x1050), and it used to be two seperate desktops (1680x1050 & 1680x1050).  Any idea how I can do that again?)
<aaroncampbell> My xorg.conf: http://paste2.org/p/26024
<flaccid> i think you are right about it doing it by default which is not good
<firecrotch> Definitely not good
<Nyad> I removed it and all is well
<Nyad> the off and on was me logging out to test
<firecrotch> Nyad: congrats
<flaccid> i have not restarted kde yet but i goto the tweak applet and show turn off computer, restart buttons is unchecked!
<Nyad> yeah they set that as the default
<Nyad> well I must be off, thanks a ton guys
<firecrotch> Nyad:  You're welcome
<flaccid> well kde-tweak is reminding me of envy or automatix..
<flaccid> np
<firecrotch> flaccid:  I can't even figure out how to get into kde-tweak lol
<flaccid> cia0
<flaccid> firecrotch: its a kcontrol snap in
<firecrotch> Ah
<flaccid> :) i found that out by looking at the package contents lol
<firecrotch> What the hell? Alt+F2 doesn't bring up the run dialog
<flaccid> check shortcuts, maybe winkeys is on
<firecrotch> It used to work just fine....
<Nyad> you have to run,  tweak in the run menu. when you get that working that is
<firecrotch> and wow, that is definitely a messed up default config for kde-tweak
<flaccid> ah so you saying kde-tweak did it firecrotch?
<flaccid> !kde-tweak
<ubottu> Factoid kde-tweak not found
<firecrotch> flaccid:  I'm not sure, I rarely use alt+f2 for anything
<flaccid> !tweak
<ubottu> Factoid tweak not found
<firecrotch> Last time I used it was when I was setting up compiz, which was.... a long time ago
<flaccid> ubottu: check the shortcut?
<firecrotch> Desktop: Run Command: Alt + F2
<flaccid> what a rip!
<firecrotch> Eh, no big deal, I never use it anyways
<firecrotch> flaccid:  You use kde4 at all?
<brinks> can I use synaptic to install madwifi for my toshiba laptop ? or do i use apt-get in a shell ?
<davf> can anyone help me with a problem with sound only playing on one side? It only started after installing hardy.
<firecrotch> brinks:  toshiba laptop? I'm the guy to ask here.  What model?
<flaccid> firecrotch: yeah but its not good enough
<firecrotch> flaccid:  any major problems?
<flaccid> brinks: synaptic is fine
<brinks> firecrotch a135 satallite 2426
<flaccid> firecrotch: yeah
<firecrotch> brinks:  What wireless card are you using?
<flaccid> bugs + lack of features
<firecrotch> flaccid:  Does it look pretty though?
<brinks> firecrotch . it a built in card ?
<flaccid> yeah it looks ok but its still early despite the fact its in prod
<davf> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<firecrotch> brinks:  Yes, I need the model of it though.... from a terminal: lspci | grep 802.11
<brinks> firecrotch.. ok but i will have to turn of this vista crap to dual boot back into linux..i can go to the toshiba site and find t
<firecrotch> davf:  Check the settings in alsamixer
<flaccid> davf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<flaccid> what a pain..
<davf> I have and they act wierd if I move the slider on the bottom it changes the master volume
<firecrotch> flaccid:  Most of that is fixed in Hardy
<flaccid> half my help in this channel is just googling heh
<flaccid> ah ok
<firecrotch> brinks:  as long as I know what card it is, I can help you get it set up :)
<brinks> firecrotch; gimme a second ok.. i am on a free lonpoc.CA` wireless , its slow as sh1t ..but free
<firecrotch> brinks:  free is always good ;)
<brinks> firecrotch: yes in school i got cable.. but free as you said .nice
<davf> whats the name of the console app to control the mixing?
<firecrotch> davf:  alsamixer
<einar> hallo
<brinks> firecrotch`: Integrated Wi-Fi compliant wireless: Atheros 802.11b/g wireless-LAN
<dwidmann> hi
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> brinks: are you trying madwifi yet?
<aaroncampbell> Wasn't there a emerald-themes package before?
<KevInAlaska> hello everyone... :) On Hardy, I can't seem to find SMB and NFS to install through Adept... is this not the way to install it?
<flaccid> aaroncampbell: probably
<flaccid> !samba | KevInAlaska
<ubottu> KevInAlaska: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<flaccid> !nfs | KevInAlaska
<ubottu> KevInAlaska: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<aaroncampbell> flaccid: what happened to it?  I don't see it now
<flaccid> aaroncampbell: what release are you on?
<flaccid> brinks: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros
<brinks> flaccid: no i have just installed the kubuntu . and was reading about madwifi to fix the issue ? was wondering if it is in a package on ubuntu site before i make install etc
<firecrotch> brinks:  madwifi will not work with that card
<aaroncampbell> flaccid: hardy
<flaccid> brinks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<flaccid> what model is the card sorry
<KevInAlaska> thank you... :)
<brinks> firecrotch.. ok where is my next help lol
<firecrotch> brinks: wait, sorry, it may, actually.  I need the exact model number.  You can probably get it from the Vista Device Manager
<brinks> firecrotch one second on my way to look .. brb
<davf> ok... I think the problem is kdm mixer. How do I enable seperate channel volume control in kmx?
<davf> sorry kmix
<firecrotch> How can I run a second X server on a virtual terminal?
<CYREX> startx
<CYREX> i think thats what you mean
<firecrotch> CYREX:  No that doesn't work, since X is running on tty7 already
<flaccid> i think its something like startx -- :1
<CYREX> yes
<CYREX> thats why i said startx
<CYREX> startx -- :1
<CYREX> startx SPACE -- SPACE :1
<CYREX> or :2
<CYREX> or :x from 0 to 5 i think
<flaccid> !enter | CYREX
<ubottu> CYREX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<firecrotch> Thanks guys!
<flaccid> sorry..
<CYREX> wasnt using at punctuation was just explaining better sorry
<flaccid> all good. i do it  alot too
<CYREX> btw how can i send a direct message to somebody
<Souseiseki> hi
<CYREX> like ubottu did right now
<flaccid> CYREX: on irc?
<Souseiseki> is there really a way I can have real 5.1 sound on my emu10k1?
<CYREX> yes like that
<CYREX> Sou: I tried the same
<flaccid> a private message or get ubottu to do something?
<CYREX> i have a 7.1 here but i cant get my audigy se to work, all speakers sound the same
<Souseiseki> same :/
<Souseiseki> but i have a live 5.1
<CYREX> no i mean like what u just did, Red message
<CYREX> new to irc sorry
<flaccid> konversation hightlights you nickname in read automatically
<flaccid> you can press tab to autocomplete nicknames
<flaccid> * i mean highlights in red for you automatically
<CYREX> woww nice
<CYREX> omggg cool
<CYREX> many thanks
<flaccid> konversation is mad :)
<flaccid> np
<CYREX> flaccid: this rocks
<Souseiseki> wish the wiki had some guide on getting 4/5.1/7.1 to work :/
<CYREX> can you hear sound on all speakers?
<Souseiseki> just the front two
<davf> Ok, fixed that problem was that alsamixer shows no right channel but not in kmix.
<CYREX> a ok let me go look what package i installed for that
<CYREX> give me a sec
<Souseiseki> but if i turn up the sigmatel surround slider the pcm gets cloned into the back
<flaccid> !audigy
<Souseiseki> but it is not controlled with the master volume
<ubottu> Factoid audigy not found
<Souseiseki> it is cloned of the front two speakers and seems 'independent', not true 4/5.1
<CYREX> ld10k1
<CYREX> thats the one
<davf> Anyone using a fingerprint reader with kubuntu?
<Souseiseki> games like darkplaces and enemy territory quake wars detect only 2 speakers
<CYREX> dependency with liblo10k1-0
<flaccid> et uses OSS, not alsa that might be why
<flaccid> whats darkplaces, just out of interest?
<Souseiseki> some quake engine
<Souseiseki> it has multi channel support for audio
<Souseiseki> nexuiz uses it
<Souseiseki> some game i'm making in the future also uses it
<aaroncampbell> as per a suggestion in here, I used nvidia-settings to configure my dual screen setup.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to get it how I used to have it.  Now it's like one giant desktep (3360x1050), and it used to be two seperate desktops (1680x1050 & 1680x1050).  Any idea how I can do that again?) My xorg.conf: http://paste2.org/p/26024
<flaccid> nexuiz is cool...
<flaccid> aaroncampbell: did you try #nvidia .. some guys there if awake are good at that
<Souseiseki> i did do some things for 2.4 if you noticed the new nex beam and sparks ;D heh
<flaccid> ah sick Souseiseki!
<flaccid> Souseiseki: whats the component in nexuiz that enables the dif binaries for dif platforms/os ?
<flaccid> sorry to be OT.
<CYREX> btw, anybody know what the new way of doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is
<Souseiseki> no idea
<CYREX> since that wont configure the resolution and video card
<flaccid> nw
<CYREX> i mean not anymore
<flaccid> CYREX: new way? whats your actual issue sir?
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<CYREX> for instance, i install the nvidia drivers, but sometimes the resolutions are not right, so i xserver-xorg and i can configure the video card and resolutions for the xorg.conf
<flaccid> CYREX: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should allow you to select resolutions otherwise, you can do the system settings gui or manual edit of xorg.conf
<CYREX> but now, i install the nvidia glx and i get the "ideal resolutions" that rand thinks are good, which they are not, so i do xserver-xorg but it wont work
<CYREX> thats what i tried
<flaccid> where is the driver from and how recent is the video card?
<CYREX> there was this console gui windows thing that pop when i did xserver-xorg in 7.10 but now it does no work. nvidia 6800, and i use the nvidia-glx that are right now in the repos
<flaccid> which release of ubuntu?
<firecrotch> Note to self: don't run multiple X servers.
<CYREX> i have to do a X -config, go edit the xorg, test it out then copy it to the X11 place
<CYREX> kubuntu 8.04
<flaccid> CYREX: before we proceed, can you run kdesudo restricted-manager-kde and let me know what is there?
<CYREX> well dont have that install
<flaccid> CYREX: sorry i think you can get to it in system settings without installing it.
<CYREX> btw i have the nvidia configure right, my question is only that if there is an alternative to xserver-xorg right now, something that does the same
<CYREX> yes found it
<CYREX> i thought it sounded familiar
<flaccid> well no there is no alternative to it besides what i mentioned
<CYREX> ok then, another question for the nvidia stuff, got some new linux users that install the nvidia package from the nvidia site, this package works well the minute you install it BUT after you reset the pc the xorg gives the "nvidia driver is not found" any ideas what is missing, not configure right, whoops forgot it also mentions that the kernel does not have the same version, but when i check it does have it
<flaccid> well there is the nvidia-config / nvidia-xconfig binaries which i think can do res for xorg.conf - can't exactly remember
<CYREX> nvidia-xconfig yes, configures the xorg
<flaccid> hmmm if installed correctly the kernel mod should be there and be persistent. thats a bit of a weird one hmmm
<CYREX> also install the nvidia dev package that the nvidia package needed, but that didnt help either...well just making a conversation, thanks for the tip about xserver
<flaccid> so what does restricted manager say about the video atm?
<Souseiseki> cool hardware midi is working
<CYREX> give me sec ill tell you
<CYREX> all speakers?
<CYREX> nvidia device driver, currently on use
<CYREX> activated
<CYREX> all good in the restricted
<flaccid> CYREX: and are you telling me that the system settings | display and monitor won't let you change the resolution?
<CYREX> no no all good flaccid thanks, just wanted to know another way of configuring the monito/video card
<flaccid> cool
<KevInAlaska> anyone know about file sharing with Kubuntu (hardy) and a macbook (leopard)?
<KevInAlaska> might I add.. simple home network
<areels> what is the best jabber server for kubuntu?
<firecrotch> KevInAlaska:  You'll probably want to use Samba
<zeeon> is it possible to download/install konsole used in kde4 on kde 3.5.9 ?
<KevInAlaska> firecrotch thank you, I installed samba through apt-get, just need to figure out how to see the files and share them.
<CYREX> there is a file in /etc/samba
<CYREX> i think is there
<CYREX> smb.conf
<CYREX> dont remember right now, thats the file you configure
<firecrotch> KevInAlaska: http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html
<firecrotch> Easiest way to set it up
<CYREX> OR you can try firecrotch's Excellent link guid
<CYREX> whcih includes pics and all to setup samba..try it for FREE
<flaccid> !samba | KevInAlaska
<ubottu> KevInAlaska: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ere4si> !cifs
<ubottu> Factoid cifs not found
<KevInAlaska> firecrotch, thank you for the link. I am reading it now.
<firecrotch> KevInAlaska:  you're welcome!
<firecrotch> It's pretty much as simple as it is in Windows to share files/folders over a network now
<arno> wenn ich per ssh auf 1 System draufkomme,aber nicht nach draussen pingen kann,wobei iptables leer ist,wo würdet ihr ansetzt
<mefisto__> has anyone experienced this problem with hardy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677329   ??
<flaccid> !de | arno
<ubottu> arno: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<flaccid> mefisto__: hmm is there a bug on launchpad yet?
<mefisto__> flaccid: I have no idea. I don't know how to search for bugs effectively
<GothicD3vil> can somebody explain me for what is snort
<ere4si> !info snort | GothicD3vil
<ubottu> gothicd3vil: snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-14 (hardy), package size 450 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<GothicD3vil> which one is better the snort only or mysql and pgsql?
<ere4si> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snort_(software)
<GothicD3vil> thanks
<raket> hey folks, my laptop won't recognize the livecd of Kubuntu, so how can I boot into it? under windows there was a nice option to add Kubuntu as a choice of OS in the F8 menu.. is there something similar under Kubuntu? No I don
<raket> 't have a floppy drive
<raket> hey folks, my laptop won't recognize the livecd of Kubuntu, so how can I boot into it? under windows there was a nice option to add Kubuntu as a choice of OS in the F8 menu.. is there something similar under Kubuntu? No I don
<raket> [03:03] <raket> 't have a floppy drive
<raket> ooops!
<mistiipu>  i just got a crossover connection for a pc (for internet sharing) got working. i just change the other pc by an other and it stoped working. it says a network cable is unpluged. why is that so?
<mefisto__> raket: do other bootable CDs boot up? maybe your CD didn't download correctly, or didn't burn properly
<ere4si> raket: you need to set the bios to boot from the cd before the hard drive
<raket> mefisto__ and ere4si, yes I am aware of all that, but Kubuntu still won't boot up. other cds work
<raket> it is an old bios maybe
<firecrotch> raket:  Are you sure the CD burned with no errors?
<ere4si> raket: done the md5 check on the c?
<raket> firecrotch: I already installed Kubuntu with no problem
<ere4si> *cd
<raket> I just wanted to reinstall it
<raket> (don't ask why)
<raket> but before I used the "help kubuntu boot" option through windows
<mefisto__> raket: how are you burning the CD? k3b does a md5sum check on the iso. other than the download having errors, it might be the CD that's faulty. k3b can also verify the CD data is the same as the iso you downloaded
<raket> mefisto__: I already did check the md5sum and the CD for errors, trust me it is all good
<GothicD3vil> ere4si can you give me a little help in that which one is better?
<mefisto__> raket: does the CD work on other computers?
<raket> yes!
<raket> :)
<raket> I should've add that
<ere4si> GothicD3vil: nope - I don't use them - sorry - but have heard snort is ok
<mefisto__> raket: then I would try burning on different media. or maybe see if there is a firmware upgrade for the CD drive you are using
<mil> is there anybody in there?
<ere4si> raket: next is to try another cd in the drive - the cd drive could be the issue
<raket> I've already tried using a flash drive on my laptop, and it doesn't work. my desktop PC recognizes it and boots with no problem...
<mil> i need a good IDE for C language , can some1 recomand?
<mil> ???
<firecrotch> raket:  You have windows installed, correct? I think there may be a problem with your CD drive
<flaccid> mil: eclipse
<ere4si> is there an ide for c - I thought gcc was all there was?
<raket> ere4si: I've already tried my DVD that came with the laptop from toshiba, and it works... firecrotch, no I have Kubuntu right now
<flaccid> gcc is a compiler not an ide
<mefisto__> raket: I've had old CD drives not recognising newer CDs, after finding a firmware upgrade it was able to work with more blank/burned CDs. but there is the risk the firmware upgrade can totally screw the drive
<raket> what about Smart Boot Manager?
<firecrotch> raket:  What model toshiba laptop is it?
<firecrotch> err nevermind
<ere4si> raket: if the cd is ok - the drive is ok - your bios is set to boot from the cd first then the os should load - tyhere is no problem
<firecrotch> wait.... the toshiba laptop you mentioned... that's the computer we're talking about, right?
<firecrotch> excuse my lack of sense right now, no sleep
<raket> firecrotch: yes
<firecrotch> What model is it?
<raket> ere4si: I like your reasoning. it's perfectly wrong
<raket> lemme see
<ere4si> thank you :)
<mistiipu>  i just got a crossover connection for a pc (for internet sharing) got working. i just change the other pc by an other and it stoped working. it says a network cable is unpluged. why is that so?
<raket> Satellite A65-S1068
<flaccid> mistiipu: its more likely hardware problem
<fildo> or a user one
<firecrotch> mistiipu:  which machine says that the cable is unplugged?
<mistiipu> firecrotch the new one
<firecrotch> Running Kubuntu?
<raket> Smart Boot Manager is what I used when I was switching from window, so this is from its readme:
<flaccid> mistiipu: the links lights work and the other OS has a link?
<raket> What's the use of SBM on the CD then ?
<raket>   SBM includes an IDE driver that allows us to boot the cds even on
<raket>   machines with a BIOS that wouldn't support booting from CD, provided our
<raket>   CDROM is an IDE one, that is, so you can make a SBM floppy and boot from
<raket>   it and then tell it to boot from your CDROM.
<raket>   Also, there are some cases where the BIOS would allow booting from the CD
<raket>   but isolinux fails to boot from there, in this case you can either boot
<raket>   using a CD other than the first, as the others don't use isolinux, or you
<raket>   can make a SBM floppy and boot from this floppy and then tell SBM to boot
<raket>   your CDROM.
<flaccid> pastebin | raket
<flaccid> !pastebin > raket
<mistiipu> flaccid it says cable unpluged
<mistiipu>  it was working for a pc before. with same settings. i changed the pc. and it stoped working............
<raket> ok you! :)
<flaccid> mistiipu: well hardware is known to die
<mistiipu> what?
<flaccid> buy a switch and use a normal cable if possible
<flaccid> mistiipu: cables and network cards don't last forever..
<mistiipu> flaccid the lan card will be the same.
<firecrotch> raket:  can you give me the output of lspci that pertains to your CD-ROM drive?
<raket> firecrotch: how do I get that?
<raket> (by the way that's a DVD-ROM)
<mistiipu> how to clear arp. do i need that?
<flaccid> mistiipu: why do you need to clear the arp cache?
<flaccid> thats not going to give you a link
<firecrotch> raket: To be honest, I don't know how to get the info about the DVD-ROM drive from in Linux.... never had to do it before, but I'm trying to figure it out now
<mistiipu> flaccid i changed pcs
<raket> honesty is good. :)
<flaccid> mistiipu: no need to ever clear arp really
<flaccid> mistiipu: http://www.wplug.org/pipermail/wplug/2004-July/022560.html
<raket> firecrotch: I think the answer is Smart Boot Manager
<raket> i just have to figure out how to use it
<firecrotch> raket:  No, I think the problem is you have a crappy DVD drive, like mine
<firecrotch> I have a toshiba satellite, and I *always* have problems booting from CD's that I've burned
<raket> haha
<flaccid> yeah optical drives are not that reliable either
<raket> I even had problem booting into a windows cd... although the toshiba DVD still works, weirdly enough
<firecrotch> Could be that the CD laser is out of alignment
<firecrotch> While the DVD laser is fine
<raket> firecrotch: I actually cleaned it with a qtip and some alcohol... it reads CDs/DVDs nicely in any OS, but it has trouble booting them
<killer88> hello is there a way to add resolutions inside kubuntu Confige Desktop?
<raket> now, how do I install rpm files?
<firecrotch> You don't
<xiongchiamiov> raket: you need alien
<raket> I found Smart Boot Manager on SourceForge
<ere4si> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<xiongchiamiov> but I wouldn't recommend it
<raket> so what should I do!?
<xiongchiamiov> there are all sorts of useful triggers here, aren't there?
<mistiipu> what i think now  is that. my pc. server. has saved some settings related to the old pc. and when i try to connect the new pc with same wire but (new pc has different lan card) it dont allows it?
<xiongchiamiov> raket: I'm assuming there is no .deb file
<raket> no
<xiongchiamiov> raket: they provide source though, right?
<firecrotch> raket:  I would compile it over using alien any day of the week
<raket> here
<raket> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4185&package_id=4201&release_id=25481
<raket> I think they do
<xiongchiamiov> raket: grab the .tar.gz
<raket> ok
<xiongchiamiov> raket: you know how to install from source?
<raket> I vaguelly remember
<raket> but not really
<killer88> ne one know how to add section in configure desktop that allows changing the resolution??
<xiongchiamiov> raket: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#source
<raket> ok
<killer88> ne one know how to add section in configure desktop that allows changing the resolution??
<mefisto__> add section in configure desktop?
<killer88> yes
<killer88> is not there
<mefisto__> killer88: what are you talking about? what is "configure desktop" that you want to add to?
<killer88> there is no place in kubuntu to change resolution i guess
<killer88> using nvidia driver
<mefisto__> killer88: systemsettings > monitor and display
<killer88> ok lol no effect
<raket> alright, I've been trying to complie from source for awhile now
<killer88> it ask if i want to keep the setting with no resolution changes
<raket> I went to the correct directory
<killer88> ok brb
<raket> and I enter ./configure
<firecrotch> raket:  dependency problems?
<raket> and it says "no such file or directory"
<mefisto__> killer88: there's also krandrtray, but sounds like your xorg.conf needs tweaking
<raket> I also installed build-essential
<raket> and nothing
<raket> any ideas?
<ere4si> can you paste the output of   ls -a   of that dir?
<firecrotch> there's no configure script
<raket> ok
<firecrotch> raket:  read the INSTALL file
<robf_> raket, firecrotch or it's not got executable permissions =s  although that'd be odd
<firecrotch> robf_:  It doesn't have the file.... I downloaded it :)
<robf_> ah ok
<robf_> just good to be sure :p
<raket> so what to do now?
<raket> maybe use the rpm!?
<firecrotch> NO
<robf_> hahah
<raket> :)
<firecrotch> Read the INSTALL file
<raket> ok ok
<robf_> try this '$  cat INSTALL'
<robf_> or less... or whatever you prefer
<firecrotch> more!
<robf_> firecrotch: gross.
<Choreboy> Can anyone tell me how to get write privileges to lilo.conf file? I need to modify it so I can boot to XP also
<firecrotch> robf_:  Just kidding, I hate more
<robf_> Choreboy: be root and make it so
<robf_> firecrotch: I hate more more
<Choreboy> I haven't been able to log in to root from the login screen
<firecrotch> robf_:  I hate more less... more or less
<robf_> Choreboy: sudo -i
<ere4si> kdesudo kate /path/to/file
<robf_> heh I gotta get used to telling people the wm/DE way to do things ><
<robf_> gentoo usage makes my brain think only in console
<firecrotch> robf_:  Yeah
<ere4si> sudo nano would do as well
<firecrotch> robf_:  My brain has been in console since I started with Linux almost 3 years ago... I started with Gentoo
<robf_> firecrotch: I run KDE so I can use konsole
<robf_> :-\
<Choreboy> would my file path be /root/etc/lilo.conf ?
<robf_> Choreboy: /boot/lilo/lilo.conf or /boot/lilo.conf
<robf_> also depending on how you set yours up,  or whatever you're using,   you may wish to mount boot first... if it isn't
<robf_> mine doesn't on boot.
<ere4si> Choreboy: more like /boot/lilo/lilo.conf - browse to it first
<Choreboy> my lilo.conf is inside the /etc
<robf_> Choreboy: really?  strange,  I've not used lilo in years
<robf_> any reason you're not using grub?
<robf_> just wondering.
<Choreboy> XFS file system
<ere4si> Choreboy: then try   locate lilo.conf
<robf_> a form of self flaggelation?
<robf_> ah ok
<Choreboy> GRUB hangs when you use XFS
<robf_> Choreboy: first 'sudo updatedb'
<robf_> Choreboy: yeh
<robf_> when is kde gonna get a clippy so we can just ask it where stuff is =)
 * robf_ hides.
<ere4si> hehe
<ere4si> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * firecrotch falls out of chair laughing
<robf_> also Choreboy http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub@gnu.org/msg10770.html
<Choreboy> robf_: thanks, that may be too advance for me at the moment
<Choreboy> robf_: I'm still getting my feet wet with *nix
<robf_> heh,
<robf_> why'd you choose xfs,  just wondering.
<Choreboy> just heard it had a higher throughput rate and I'll take any performance advantage I can get on this old beast
<robf_> hahah I doubt it'll be noticeable
<Choreboy> meh probably not. I HAD Xubuntu on here to try to keep it even lighter
<robf_> unless you're doing a lot of drive hammering which if its a archiac piece,  prolly won't be able to do anything that'd actually get performance results from it
<robf_> Choreboy: want some pain?   install gentoo on a p 133
<Choreboy> hahahaa no thanks
<Choreboy> although on something that old Gentoo might be the way to go
<robf_> sleep,  look,  compiling,  work, sleep,  look, compiling,  work, look, sleep,  compiling...
<Choreboy> I heard it compiles for like 3 days
<robf_> 1 week later,  you have a functional desktop
<robf_> on a p133 it would
<Choreboy> oh my
<robf_> well for kde et al
<robf_> although it'd be hard to use
<Choreboy> well it's either that or Windows 3.1 :-)
<robf_> psht,  98 will run on it
<Choreboy> for something that old
<raket> firecrotch: how do I add the UCL library(http://wildsau.idv.uni-linz.ac.at/mfx/ucl.html) ?
<Choreboy> Why would you bother with something so old? No money for anything better?
<robf_> hahah
<robf_> I dunno
<Choreboy> lol I think I've seen some free computers on craigslist that were better specs
<ere4si> they make ok gateways
<robf_> because it was sitting in my floor collecting dust
<firecrotch> raket: sudo apt-get install libucl
<raket> cool
<Choreboy> should be in a museum getting ooohs and aaaahs from kids who know not of anything before P4
<robf_> this box is a q6600 C2Q oc@2.95ghz x 435FSB ,  4gb 1600 DD3 2xHD3870 ATI crossfired,
<Choreboy> I would love something with good specs but I got downsized so a new computer is not high priority
<robf_> on an asus maximus extreme mobo
<Choreboy> q6600 is quad right?
<robf_> yep
<firecrotch> raket:  Actually I think libucl1 is the one you're looking for... that link that you pasted is broken...
<Choreboy> that's some mighty fine specs indeed. I think I might stay in my apartment if I had that
<robf_> http://www.maj.com/gallery/robeph/robf/02-11-08_2123-2.jpg bad pic but this is her.
<Choreboy> I do wishlist builds on newegg all the time
<Choreboy> they usually end up similar to that
<robf_> heh,  I did that,  and then bought it over about 2 months
<raket> firecrotch: libucl1 is already the newest version.
<robf_> christmas assisted
<robf_> has nine fans and is a horrible dustmagnet ,  I use dryer sheets over the intakes to keep that rot out
<firecrotch> raket:  Hmm... then it must be a different library
<raket> hold on, I might be able to install this
<Choreboy> nine loud fans? dryer sheets would make it smell lovely
<firecrotch> raket: libuclmmbase1 is the package
<robf_> hahah it sucks the smell outta the sheets in about 45 minutes...  http://www.maj.com/gallery/robeph/Misc/photo_72.jpg  here's an archaic piece of electronics for ya,  running redhate at that time,  gentoo was a chore on it as well
<raket> ok
<firecrotch> raket:  You might also need libuclmmbase1-dev
<robf_> http://www.maj.com/gallery/robeph/Misc/random_stuff_023.jpg and another... it's down at the bottom
<robf_> what're you trying to build anyhow raket
<Choreboy> robf_: beauty.
<Choreboy> Anyway what was the command for kate to open that file? I got it wrong and Konsole yelled at me
<flaccid> dlink ouch
<robf_> Choreboy: kate?
<flaccid> Choreboy: kate filename
<raket> robf_: don't ask! :)
<robf_> gvim > kate
<flaccid> if the file location has spaces enclose in "
<ere4si> kdesudo kate /path/to/file
<robf_> or file\ with\ spaces
<ere4si> hehe
<Choreboy> raket: what model DLINK? I just hacked mine with a firmware from one of their new generations
<Choreboy> same chipset.
<Choreboy> I also put DD-WRT on a Linksys someone gave me but I could only do the Micro version
<firecrotch> Ouch, DD-WRT Micro sucks :(
<flaccid> i run wrt-54gl w/ dd-wrt vpn
<raket> Choreboy: what!?
<raket> :)
<Choreboy> raket:
<robf_> heh we installed asterisk on a wrt54g
<Choreboy> raket: what what?
<raket> haha, you used my nick by mistake
<crazy_bus> I'm looking for a old second hand video card for my young brother.  I was looking at a GeForce4 Ti4400 and a ATI 9250.  Which of these would work best on kubuntu?
<Choreboy> firecrotch: I assume Micro is better than OEM firmware on it
<robf_> oh Choreboy ya talking bout in that pic?
<firecrotch> Choreboy:  True
<flaccid> robf_: how did it go?
<robf_> flaccid: asterisk?
<flaccid> crazy_bus: i recommend the nvidia
<flaccid> yeah
<robf_> flaccid: heh well it was with some digium guys,
<robf_> flaccid: so it was really hackedu p,  but it worked
<flaccid> ok fair enough :)
<robf_> had a sipura connected and it was changed to adhoc
<raket> firecrotch: I still haven't built btmgr
<robf_> so you could make phone calls from it with it in your backpack hooked up to a battery ;p
<robf_> if you were in range of a AP
<firecrotch> raket:  Still having problems ??
<raket> I can't install it, some errors show up
<robf_> pastbin em
<raket> did you install it by any chance?
<Choreboy> robf_: No protocol specified &  kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<firecrotch> raket: I didn't install it, no
<robf_> Choreboy:  eh?
<robf_> Choreboy: for what...
<Choreboy> kate & the lilo.conf file
<flaccid> nice robf
<robf_> o
<robf_> heh ,
<flaccid> Choreboy: try doing it from alt+f2 . seems that its having troubles
<firecrotch> raket:  Did you do what the INSTALL file said and edit the makefile ?
<crazy_bus> flaccid: so the legacy binary driver for nvidia would be better than the open source reverse engendered ati?
<robf_> Choreboy: I dunno,  I'm not good with guis...  just sudo nano -w /etc/lilo.conf
<robf_> crazy_bus: I run 2x hd3870 ati's with no probs
<robf_> kde4/kubuntu
<flaccid> crazy_bus: well fglrx would be better than the xorg ati but nvidia generally is better imo in terms of support (even though im on ati atm)
<crazy_bus> flaccid: so they support legacy cards?
<robf_> crazy_bus: nvidia driver = same for I think everything but the old riva/tnt card
<flaccid> there is nvidia-legacy if needed
<flaccid> nvidia-glx-legacy
<flaccid> but the normal one or even the glx-new should work
<robf_> but if you're running something that old,   you're not gonna wanna even use kde ;p
<Choreboy> robf_: I'm not confident enough to try to manuever around in Konsole with that file
<robf_> Choreboy: how not?  it's no different than in a window
<raket> here
<raket> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10694/
<robf_> Choreboy: nano is like kate in a console heh...sorta...well not really,  but it's easy
<raket> flaccid: that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org doesn't work anymore
<Choreboy> robf_: it gave me a bunch of options I am not familiar with, I'm much more comfortable opening a text file, editing it, then saving it.
<robf_> what options?
<Choreboy> oh my, let me look again
<robf_> just edit it,  hit ctrl-x to quit/save
<flaccid> Choreboy: so did you try alt+f2 instead?
<robf_> make sure ya use nano -w ,  not just nano,  or it may wrap things ;p
<robf_> flaccid: don't do that to him
<Choreboy> it didn't let me IN it, I had to choose one of the options before it opened the file
<robf_> huh
<robf_> expound.
<Choreboy> let me do it again and then I can tell you what it says hold please
<robf_> lol @ konversation
<robf_> You are attempting to paste a large portion of text (67 bytes or 2 lines) into the chat. This can cause connection resets or flood kills. Do you really want to continue?
<robf_> raket: why'd you try to install it after it failed make :p
<raket> because I don't know what am I doing!?
<raket> :)
<robf_> raket: I tend to do make && make install,   so it will install on pass.
<robf_> if it doesn't make it doesn't install
<raket> I see...
<flaccid> i tend to verify make first before install
<raket> so what could be the problem?
<robf_> flaccid: well,  I am :p
<raket> I don't understand all that jargon yet
<robf_> just install if it actually makes
<raket> oh
<Choreboy> robf_: http://pastebin.com/d2017a900
<raket> I meant the pasted stuff
<robf_> && means perform the next command if previous completes with success
<robf_> oh.
<raket> as in, why it didn't "make"
<raket> ?
<flaccid> robf_: i don't think its 100% reliable, thus the visual check, i could be wrong but
<robf_> see those ERRORS?
<robf_> symbol undefined
<robf_> something isn't there.
<flaccid> robf_: doesn't consider logical problems
<flaccid> or mismatch in versions in the build suit or something
<raket> yes of course
<Choreboy> I don't see errors. I don't know enough to see them :-(
<robf_> flaccid: let me rephrase,  something it is expecting,  isn't there,  version notwithstanding
<robf_> Choreboy: that is lilo
<robf_> .conf
<robf_> it'll look the same in kate save the small lil "menu" at the bottom
<Choreboy> I opened lilo.conf with Kate and it was much larger
<robf_> you can scroll down =\
<robf_> try "pgdn" ;)
<flaccid> yeah thats a good explanation
<firecrotch> raket:  It looks like make succeeded.  Try "sudo make install"
<Choreboy> oh my. pagedown indeed.
<robf_> make[1]: *** [edd30.bin] Error 1
<raket> I tried, it seems that I get the same result
<robf_> that did NOT make
<robf_> thats a failure
<flaccid> well fix up this problem i guess first: make[1]: sgml2html: Command not found
<flaccid> !find sgml2html
<ubottu> Package/file sgml2html does not exist in hardy
<robf_> Choreboy: :p it has no implicit scrollies... except for the console itself
<raket> well what do you suggest? I see the errors...
<flaccid> dontl know where that binary is to come from..
<robf_> Choreboy: the xterm doesn't know about the filesize in the editor,  or even that an editor is there.
<Choreboy> ok I've made my changes, how do I save? just exit?
<robf_> ctrl-x
<robf_> and follow the prompts
<robf_> simple as such
<firecrotch> raket: I hate to suggest this... but try the RPM with alien
<raket> there's also a source rpm
<raket> is that any better?
<robf_> heh
<robf_> I hate rpms
<robf_> also,  its assembly... why oh why
<robf_> I'd not even try to look at src and try to figure what it was wanting
<Choreboy> OK I think I've done what needs to be done, I'll need to restart to check. I have a feeling you'll see me back here soon :-)
<Choreboy> but if not, thanks!
<robf_> Choreboy: no worries,  good luck
<raket> robf_: were you typing to me?
<robf_> raket: yep
<robf_> raket: edd30.asm is assembler.
<raket> so ignore the source rpm...
<robf_> oh ,   I hate rpms in general and steer clear of them,  even if it takes much longer than if I didn't.
<robf_> and you can safely ignore my pleas for you to nopt use them
<firecrotch> Sadly this is one of the major downfalls of Linux... :(
<flaccid> what is the downfall exactlysorry?
<firecrotch> Different package formats
<flaccid> im not sure how that is a downfall but yeah
<robf_> it's not a different package format,  it's improper in all ways!
<firecrotch> all of the different distros REALLY need to get on the same page and use ONE FORMAT
<robf_> and that is that
<robf_> firecrotch: lol@nomoredistros!
<flaccid> linux is just a kernel..
<robf_> flaccid: yeah but a distro is package management
<crazy_bus> the driver select on nvidia's page only lists geforce4mx's.  Not geforce4ti's.  Should this worry me?
<flaccid> thats why distros exist. its not one userland. an OS like freebsd however ...
<robf_> crazy_bus: nope
<flaccid> robf_: nah distro is mainly userland implementatin
<robf_> crazy_bus: they typically all use the same thing anyhow ,  regardless of what you choose
<mefisto__> there's a .package format that is designed to work with all, right?
<robf_> flaccid: well,  that too I spose
<robf_> mefisto__: sorta.
<firecrotch> flaccid:  yes yes, I realize that, but Linux as a whole will NEVER make it completely, especially in the desktop/home user area, with so much inconsistency
<flaccid> robf_: its entirely that which pkg mgmt is a part of.
<mefisto__> robf_: well that's the plan? or am I wrong about the intention behind it?
<flaccid> firecrotch: maybe. i think the reason at this point why its not like that is more to do with vendor support.
<robf_> mefisto__: yeah,  I mean,  rpms work on all things,  so do .debs and ebuilds
<robf_> but yeah .package is nifty
<Choreboy> oh I've failed miserably :-(
<robf_> Choreboy: now what
<Choreboy> all I want is an option to boot to windows, is that too much to ask?
<firecrotch> flaccid:  That's true
<robf_> Choreboy: with lilo?  hrm...
<Choreboy> apparently my changes did nothing. Lilo is on the MBR and does not give any options it just goes straight into loading Kubuntu
<raket> where does the deb file go though?
<flaccid> not sure who suggested lilo when grub is fine?
<firecrotch> raket, it should end up in the directory you were in
<raket> ah
<raket> ok
<Choreboy> the install disk suggested lilo over grub
<flaccid> Choreboy: which install disk is this srry
<Choreboy> it suggested I use the ALTERNATE install disc because lilo was an option whereas it is not on the liveCD
<robf_> Choreboy: I just can't say much about lilo,  I dunno it well enough
<Choreboy> 8.04 KDE3
<SlimeyPete> with lilo you have to run "lilo" to update the MBR, IIRC
<Choreboy> did that
<SlimeyPete> otherwise your changes won't take affect
<flaccid> hmm ok
<flaccid> the hardy alternate cd suggested lilo in the install?
<SlimeyPete> Choreboy: did it give a reason for suggesting lilo?
<SlimeyPete> it doesn't usually do that.
<Choreboy> no, the LiveCD suggested using the Alternate CD if I had XFS as a file system because GRUB hangs and LILO does not.
<SlimeyPete> oh right
<SlimeyPete> blimey... XFS?
<flaccid> where is the xfs?
<Choreboy> here's the problem, my changes were not saved to the lilo.conf file for some reason
<Choreboy> what do you mean where?
<raket> firecrotch: I don't think it went in the directory I was at
<flaccid> well you chose yes to lilo which i assume meant that you have existing xfs otherwise there would be no reason to choose it
<raket> I used sudo alien -i /home/raket/Desktop/btmgr-3.7-1.i386.rpm
<raket> and I was in desktop already
<xim__> A blob of query comes forth...
<xim__> Quick question, to anyone friendly out there... some distros (Knoppix back in the day) I've tried there's so called "network-transparency". So if i open an ogg file via AmaroK then streaming or copying to /tmp happens behind the scenes and stuff JustWorks. I downloaded Kubuntu 8.04 (remix & normal 3.5x) and I've just about given up figuring out why no such thing works. Anyone ever face this problem?! It seems everyone just wants to tell
<xim__> me "It JustWorks(R) for me" and such, aggravating!
<firecrotch> raket: then it's probably actually in root's home
<xim__> :)
<firecrotch> raket: /root
<Choreboy> I formatted with XFS because I read and heard some things about it having a better throughput which I felt I needed on this old beast
<robf_> XFS won't hurt,  it's just annoying to make work
<robf_> it's nt a bad file system
<crazy_bus> ah.  I found the ti version is in legacy options.
<flaccid> xim__: i don't understand your problem.
<Choreboy> xim__: I have that problem too! I'd like to hear the answer.
<flaccid> Choreboy: no worries
<xim__> sweet, i'm not alone
<flaccid> can you explain this problem to me clearer
<xim__> sure
<Choreboy> I try to stream video files with VLC from a windows desktop to a Kubuntu desktop and it ain't happening.
<xim__> basically, simple things like accessing ftp shares on a network can only be done if i spend a while at terminal using ftp fuse commands to mount it as a local file system
<xim__> then things like media players, cli apps etc will treat it as a local file system
<Choreboy> I can see the files, I can copy them locally, but can't transparently stream, if that's the correct terminology
<robf_> lol
<robf_> vlc from windows,  never tried
<robf_> vlc to windows,  works for me
<flaccid> right so the problem is that with a mounted smb share they dont' play?
<xim__> i was under the impression this was obscenely retarded to be doing when a great network-transparency, gui-goodness, zerconf love exists in newer kde versions and i just wanted in on the fun
<xim__> right
<Choreboy> vlc from windows. My windows beast has all my HDDs in it.
<xim__> smb, ftp.. anything mentioned in the kioslaves on my computer
<robf_> ah
<weswh-> do most people generally recommend that if you're using core2duo, you run the amd64 build...or keep running i386?
<robf_> xim__: what exactly happens?
<flaccid> xim__: yeah what happens exactly when you go to play them
<raket> ok, brb
<robf_> weswh-: i run kde4/kubuntu 64
<robf_> on C2quad
<flaccid> weswh-: core2duo is not amd64 so you need i386
<xim__> so, as en example, i'll get an error message about no such file handler existing
<weswh-> flaccid: that's not true
<robf_> flaccid:  O.o
<flaccid> or am i wrong there
<robf_> root@scarecrow:~# uname -a
<robf_> Linux scarecrow 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<flaccid> please correct me
<robf_> this is a core 2 quad
<xim__> hold on a sec, that's a great question, and i shamefully don't have a good error message available.
<Choreboy> weswh-: I saw if youw ant to correctly use both cores you need the AMD64 version
<Choreboy> its not just for AMD
<xim__> i'll reproduce for you all here just a sec
<robf_> amd64 is misnomer
<Choreboy> yes, misnomer
<weswh-> for whatever reason everything is still called 'amd64' even though that signifies the same arcitechture as emt64
<flaccid> well amd64 != x86_64 in build
<robf_> weswh-: runs a ok on my box
<robf_> ah
<weswh-> yeah, running well on mine...see how compatibility etc. goes. i was wondering if you guys know a good link to getting the nvidia driver setup?
<robf_> maybe not then,  I know I use what I use ;p... I can't speak for this distro,  not really keen on the different ubuntu releases etc
<robf_> weswh-: no help here,  I got ATI
<Choreboy> Compiz has no love for ATI
<xim__> ok, well in this case, i get no error message. I opened an ftp share on my intranet and selected an mp3, it opens the url in kmplayer and nothing happens. i just get a blank screen
<firecrotch> xim__:  It almost seems like a bug in the actual ioslave
<xim__> yeah
<xim__> amarok gives me more info
<flaccid> xim__: um that is not what you described
<flaccid> you said mounted share
<xim__> though it's a popup that vanishes fast
<robf_> but flaccid,  just for reference,  my iso says amd64 kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<flaccid> only amarok and vlc can do streaming iirc
<Choreboy> that's similar to what I see, I see the file, I double click to open, then VLC says it doesn't exist...
<Choreboy> but I can copy/paste it locally
<Choreboy> then open
<flaccid> robf_:  i guess im way off. i dont know why they call it amd
<mefisto__> xim__: those amarok popup messages will stay there if you click on them
<robf_> flaccid: same reason they call tissue kleenex :p
<firecrotch> VLC doesn't use the KDE open dialogs, does it?
<xim__> yeah
<xim__> i just copied it, but don't want to flood the chat
<xim__> should i paste it?
<robf_> Choreboy: do the file names have spaces :p
<Choreboy> I'm sure it would but I find the file with Samba
<xim__> No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes.
<xim__> ftp://bigmac.local:21/Users/Sean/NapsterMP3/Silly Wizard - Caledonia's Hardy Sons (1978)/01 Mo Chuachag Lachach (My Kindly Sweetheart).mp3
<flaccid> please try opening a file with amarok in konq with smb://server/share/file ...
<Choreboy> oh my, it's quite possible
<robf_> windows / nix handling of spaces in files differs and may do oddball things across that
<xim__> oops... i didn't realise that'd send automatically. nm :(
<mefisto__> this is the message I get trying to open a mp3 over the network with amarok: No suitable input plugin. This often means that the URL's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes.
<Choreboy> robf_: hadn't considered that
<flaccid> xim__: what program said that
<flaccid> oh sorry
<robf_> xim__: how are you running this?
<robf_> what is your command
<xim__> amarok.. maybe not a bug, but pasting into Konversation with line breaks hits return! sorry, pasting into kwrite for a sec
<Choreboy> so can someone give me the command again to open kate and edit the lilo.conf file?
<robf_> or is it gui'd
<Choreboy> sudo kate /root/etc/lilo.conf ???
<xim__> robf_: amarok gave that message
<flaccid> its possible that its a xine bug
<flaccid> i would recommend checking/submitting a bug
<xim__> hmm, good point
<flaccid> xim__: mount it and see if you get the same problem
<xim__> i think i installed the xine version of amarok
<flaccid> xim__: also try opening it from krusader (which should be pretty much the same thing, but worth a try)
<xim__> in most apps i get "No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes." most any apps
<flaccid> xim__: um, where did you install amarok from
<xim__> repositories
<flaccid> right. yeah check bugs
<xim__> there's an amarok-xine as i recall
<flaccid> that usually only happens with mp3 streams with shoutcast server - apparently a shoutcast bug and not xine
<robf_> sadly I'm such a console junky... I mpg123 -@ http://loc.of.shoutcast.com/file.pls
<Choreboy> do I have my command wrong? Alt+F2, then "sudo kate /root/etc/lilo.conf" and nothing happens
<xim__> actually, how do i mount it?
<fiyawerx_> Choreboy, kdesu i believe for graphical su's
<flaccid> Choreboy: kdesudo kate /etc/lilo.conf
<xim__> I was under the impression that I did mount it from konqueror if i've selected an ftp share via zeroconf:/
<flaccid> if thats the location of lilo.conf
<xim__> sorry, i'm pretty new at this
<Choreboy> what is a graphical su?
<flaccid> xim__: i've never done that. does the entry come up in the command: mount
<Choreboy> if I'm trying to open something with a gui program?
<fiyawerx_> Choreboy, for opening graphical programs, I mean
<Choreboy> ok
<fiyawerx_> Choreboy, sudo is for command line
<xim__> aah, let me check
<robf_> kdesudo I think but not sure how it works =s
<xim__> no, not it doesn't
<Choreboy> got it. Sudo for command line stuff, kdesudo if I want to open something graphical as a SU
<fiyawerx_> you got it
<weswh-> i am trying to find the 'Restricted Drivers' option under System Settings > Advanced (tab)..not there. Has that moved?
<robf_> Choreboy: yeh,  it gripes for ya what,  protocol not specified
<Choreboy> yes
<weswh-> i'm running kde4, following instructions for gusty
<robf_> Choreboy: what user are you?
<robf_> in the term yer runnin that in
<robf_> if you're already root,  exitback to yer user then try
<Choreboy> ok now I've done this before exactly and it wouldn't work, now it does. Cross your fingers.
<flaccid> weswh-: maybe there is no restricted manager in kde4 yet. they are still doing the port of system settings. you could install the package restricted-manager-kde and then run kdesudo restricted-manager-kde
<xim__> so, that's a point right there. using konqueror to access the ftp share doesn't really mount it. I was under the impression that kde integrated fuse etc such that this could happen via the gui.
<Choreboy> I'm not root
<weswh-> right...cool
<robf_> Choreboy: and still it says cannot connect?
<Choreboy> no, it worked
<robf_> oh ok
<mefisto__> xim__: does opening in mplayer work. it's working for me, but not in amarok
<robf_> I think earlier you'd sudo'd to root user
<robf_> and root user doesn't access your display
<xim__> no, mplayer doesn't work
<Choreboy> but I copypasta'd the kdesudo command before and it didn't work
<flaccid> !didntwork
<ubottu> Factoid didntwork not found
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<xim__> mefisto__: however, dragon-player (kde4) does work with video files
<xim__> interesting
<robf_> if you got that protocol not specified  cannot connect to display,  etc etc,  you were prolly not under the correct user for your x display
<xim__> so it seems very few apps really support the kioslaves
<Choreboy> !workshardforthemoney
<ubottu> Choreboy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Choreboy> bot? no?
<Choreboy> worth a shot
<xim__> why doesn't konqueror just mount these through some magic fuse command?!
<flaccid> xim__: oh sorry, the main one i forgot to mention that does is kaffeine
<flaccid> but yeah
<xim__> hmm
<flaccid> xim__: can you goto kaffeine
<xim__> i might try installing that
<Choreboy> robf_: I bet I was root last time I tried kdesudo
<caris_mere> I'm using KDE4 Remix, but having trouble setting up a network printer...says it can't do it
<robf_> Choreboy: yeh
<flaccid> xim__: goto open URL in kaffeine, put in your URL of the file then let us know what happens
<flaccid> kaffeine should already be installed
<xim__> well, sounds like it will work ok like it does in dragon player
<robf_> can't vlc play across?
<robf_> I use vlc over ftp
<flaccid> caris_mere: #kubuntu-kde4
<xim__> but this really gets away from my question, which is this network transparency. i mean, why doesn't it just mount it in a user-space file system?
<xim__> ie show up in mount command?
<weswh-> flaccid: when i do apt-cach search restricted-manager...i only come up with a few jockey things. any idea if i need to enable some other repos to get what you were talking about?
 * xim__ installing / downloaded kaffeine now
<caris_mere> sorry, I just rememtner
<robf_> ok it's 4am I work at 8..... bad times... I'm out good luck Choreboy
<flaccid> xim__: because it doesn't need to. also these apps use kio functions anyway..
<flaccid> !info restricted-manager-kde | weswh-
<ubottu> weswh-: Package restricted-manager-kde does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> weswh-: its not in hardy sorry
<xim__> well, why doesn't it need to? why functionality is added via the kioslaves philosophy?
<flaccid> weswh-: so can't do it
<weswh-> no worries. i wonder what the best way to get the nvidia driver going is
<flaccid> weswh-: hmm one sec i could be wrong
<xim__> it seems the developers just have more to implement this way
<weswh-> the little
<weswh-> best methods of how to do things are always changing...so i'm always wary of doing something from the last release
<flaccid> xim__: yeah i noticed that a long time ago. its a bit of a shame
<Choreboy> 4am? It's 5 here. I'm a trooper!
<flaccid> weswh-: i have it on my system, it must of been there from gutsy.
<xim__> lol, five till 2 here :)
<Choreboy> oh my. I ran the lilo command and it gave me an error
<flaccid> weswh-: um you have raised a good point!
<Choreboy> Fatal: stat /dev/hda4: No such file or directory
<mefisto__> xim__: kaffeine doesn't work for me either
<xim__> actually, oddly, Kaffeine isn't in the kubuntu repos for me anymore
<xim__> i used it ages ago
<nate_> I was looking through synaptic package manager and notice that it has its self listed... what would happen if I uninstalled it through its self?
<Choreboy> can anyone point me to a good lilo guide so I can figure out what I've done wrong? I need to be able to boot to windows also!
<xim__> maybe since i installed a kde-4 remix, the repos are likely different. ah, actually i found a thing on the kde pages just now "Yes, we are working on a KDE 4 version"
<xim__> i'm currently in kde 3.5.9 right now, since i installed kde3 afterwards thought to be sure ;)
<flaccid> can somebody answer why restricted-manager is not in hardy??
<Choreboy> !LILOhatesChoreboy
<ubottu> Choreboy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mefisto__> flaccid: it's called Hardware Drivers now, under kmenu > System
<flaccid> ah thanks mefisto__
<flaccid> weswh-: there it is!
<xim__> actually, as amarok is the premier media player app (though it always seemed a tad bloated for my limited use, interesting nonetheless) i'm really surprised it's so incompatible w/ kde
<xim__> dragon player works for vids
<ere4si> Choreboy: might be easier just to use ext3 - it has journalling after all which is a better option then a small speed increase
<flaccid> why it doesn't go in system settings i'll never know
<xim__> and kaffeine didn't work in the last distro i tried, and isn't available in this distro's repositories
<Choreboy> XFS journals
<Choreboy> from what I read.
<xim__> this is really frustrating as a new user
<flaccid> xim__: whats incompatible sorry?
<flaccid> !info kaffeine
<xim__> amarok, with kioslaves
<ubottu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 2376 kB, installed size 6752 kB
<Choreboy> but I'm already invested and don't want to have to reformat
<flaccid> xim__: um what are you running this. doesn't sound like kubuntu
<caris_mere> Is anybody else having problems setting up a network printer?
<flaccid> xim__: works fine, just not for you
<xim__> yeah yeah
<ere4si> Choreboy: seen this - http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LILO.html
<xim__> the "It JustWorks(R)" isn't my experience
<xim__> nor my friend's
<mefisto__> flaccid: you mean you can play something with amarok over a network?
<xim__> so over 7 installs on multiple hardware
<flaccid> mefisto__: been doing it all day
<xim__> i'm thinking this is more than "juse me"
<flaccid> xim__: what distro are you running
<xim__> *just
<xim__> kubuntu 8.04
<xim__> i installed via kde-4 remix
 * flaccid is listening to [Madonna] Hung Up [Amarok]
<xim__> however installed kde 3.5.9 on top of that
<xim__> (currently typing to you within kde3 for instance)
<xim__> searched adept, found no kaffeine
<flaccid> see works for me
<xim__> interesting
<flaccid> xim__: kaffeine is in main, so if you have that enabled you can install it
<Choreboy> ere4si: new to me, I'll give 'er a look
<xim__> ehm, kaffeine.kde.org
<ere4si> k
<xim__> it's not available on kde-4 distros i'm guessing
<Choreboy> I wish I hadn't installed LILO to the MBR :-\
<xim__> so even though i installed kde3, i'm guessing i'd need to add the normal (non-remix) kubuntu repo first
<flaccid> xim__: i have tested opening it every way i can think of. i even went in amarok and went to Engage | Play Media and entered my URI: smb://holly/PUBLIC DISK 1/music/dance/acid/MisTerB - Can you pass This Acid test -- Jamendo - MP3 VBR 192k - 2007.04.27 [www.jamendo.com]
<flaccid> and that worked fine...
<xim__> just rub it in why don't you!
<flaccid> xim__: there is not different repos
<xim__> :)
<flaccid> its simply in the main repository and kde4 is backwards compatible with kde3 apps
<flaccid> xim__:  i would suggest submitting a bug
<xim__> no biggie, my main q is still about attaining some network transparency for things in general if anyone has advise. the only way i can get things to work is via using complicated and unuseful (to me) curlftpfs commands to mount ahead of time
<flaccid> xim__: um, i do this stuff all day with many protocols. if you have a problem then i assume its a bug and i dont know of any workarounds...
<xim__> re: submitting a bug. do those actually go anywhere? i'm not a programmer, so my luser info might not get results for me (or others)
<xim__> duly noted
<flaccid> xim__: yes.
<flaccid> the bug system is very good and people will pick it up
<xim__> hmm
<flaccid> you also subscribe to the bug so when someone comments/updates the bug entry you get an email...
<noaXess> is there a problem with the repo http://security.ubuntu.com? i can't fetch updates from thre.. use 7.04..
<ere4si> it's a busy time for the servers I think
<noaXess> okay.. then i will trying later..
<xim__> per curiousity, since using "curftpfs" from repos works (it's just only for ftp, and not integrated into the UI among other downfalls) is there a way i can put some kde right-click menu actions for curlftpfs or other fuse-utils?
<xim__> like how there's right click>actions>(stuff) for folders in the file manager?
<ct529> I am trying to download the new 804 using ktorrent, but download does not even start when clicking in the .torrent link. What is going on?
<xim__> btw, just searching around the net... is this viewed as a kioslaves bug?
<derdritte> Hey guys, is there an easy way to recover data from a failing hdd?
<xim__> ct529: do other torrents work?
<xim__> i'm seeding on that iso torrent, it's going fine
<derdritte> I checked this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery but neither gdd* nur fremost seem to be in any repo...
<ct529> xim__: nope, not even bitorrent
<ct529> xim__: not even by copying and pasting
<ct529> xim__: and not even using the local mirror
<xim__> oh, sorry... so this is a ktorrent usability thing. I use "deluge" so i was mistaken to try and help
<xim__> i misread
<xim__> that said, maybe try deluge-torrent :)'
<ct529> xim__: this is not a ktorrent usability thing .... it does NOT work with any client ....
<xim__> ah, well you mentioned copy/paste etc so i thought that's what you meant. sorry
<ct529> xim__: no, I said I copied an pasted in all the clients and did not work
<ct529> xim__: I will install and try deluge
<xim__> ok
<derdritte> Noone?
<xim__> yeah, i think i ran everyone off lol
<derdritte> -_-°
<xim__> sorry, derdritte, have you used test-disk ?
<xim__> it includes, among (obviously) testdisk, photorec which, despite the name, recoveres WAY more than photos
<xim__> it ignores the file-system, so it works really well finding partially corrupted or deleted stuff
<derdritte> I just checked for my running windows with ot.
<xim__> (assuming the failing hdd is acting like most failing hdd's, damaging data)
<derdritte> But it just gave me a shitload of errors wand tehn crashed ><
<derdritte> There are I think 2 partitions on that disk.
<derdritte> And it seems that a ****-load of blocks on my kubuntu-partition went down for good.
<xim__> well, if the hdd is failing, and forgive my question, you aren't still using / booting from that hdd and trying to salvage its data are you?
<derdritte> Effecting files that have to be loaded during boot, so kubuntu is exiting with en i/o error while booting.
<xim__> certainly booting from a usb-stick, cd or spare hdd is best
<ct529> are we going to have a kubuntu lts any time soon?
<derdritte> I'm on Live right now.
<ct529> as far as anybody knows
<derdritte> Works like a charm.
<derdritte> But I'd like to save as much data as possible from the disk.
<xim__> gotcha
<xim__> so, what media are you saving the data to?
<derdritte> ext HDD.
<derdritte> All my locals are full ><
<xim__> haha, i was in your situation (full HDDs and all) last week when my flatmate brought his work laptop home with noisy, rattling, loose platters that never parked
<derdritte> Sounds bad.
<xim__> *RW heads, not platters
<derdritte> Still sounds bad >>
<xim__> yeah, i just booted from my usb stick into visparted
<xim__> copied the data to an ftp share
<derdritte> lol³
<xim__> same could be done with a live-cd etc naturally
<derdritte> I haven't found an app that is ok with my partition.
<xim__> after imaging the drive, i used testdisk and photorec to recovere damaged files and he was back in business
<derdritte> gparted simply ignores the whole hdd.
<xim__> lol
<xim__> yeah, you need testdisk for sure
<xim__> i know what you mean
<derdritte> Does it really recover?
<xim__> yeah
<derdritte> On Win it just said every thing is fine ><
<xim__> yeah, same w/ my RM
<xim__> until, of course, it fatally BSOD'd
<derdritte> ><
<xim__> "Did anything happen leading up to this?" i asked
<xim__> "No, it just happened"
<xim__> "What's that noise?"
<xim__> "meh, idk"
<xim__> "it sounds like grinding from the computer"
<xim__> "it always does that"
<derdritte> Yeah, my Win-App i tried to recover the stuff with multiple BSOD'd on me ><
<xim__> "uhhh"
<derdritte> :D
<derdritte> "It always does that" XD
<xim__> it was a new laptop turns out, so it was just a bad hdd
<xim__> seriously, use visparted vs gparted
<xim__> after using tesdisk
<xim__> *testdisk
<xim__> actually, just download the visparted live-cd / usb since it has everything you need (and firefox for research while booted!)
<derdritte> Kann adept handl rpm?
<xim__> no
<xim__> well, i don't believe so anyway
<derdritte> Synaptic, there you go again :P
<derdritte> Fuck ><
<derdritte> The just came an explosion sound from my pc general direction ><
<derdritte> I so fuckin hope that came from the street ><
<xim__> so it appears my kioslaves issue is widely ignored on the net
<derdritte> ?
<xim__> it's like most of my issues, it seems only me and ppl i talk to in the RealWorld know what i'm on about
<xim__> nothing i konqueror really mounts ftp, ssh, etc
<xim__> it's like how with linux distros, the battery life on my laptop is cut by 2hrs
<ct529> xim__: same problem with deluge torrent ....
<xim__> well sounds like your router is setup wrong.. .dunno what to tell you
<xim__> even after running powertop etc, it's amazing how low a priority power management is with the ubuntu team (and other distros too)
<xim__> same with nvidia and their lame proprietary drivers. i can see the malfunctioning "powermizer" bug not control it. nvidia / ati/ amd suck in this regard
<cartman|office> is there KDE 4.1 alpha packages for Kubuntu Hardy somewhere?
<xim__> not that i've seen, is kde 4.1 even out?
<cartman|office> alpha is
<xim__> aah
<kristian__> looks good i just wait a bit
<xim__> might try #kubuntu-kde4
<xim__> i just did and surprisingly, that's really a channel :D
<derdritte> KDE4 sucked on mai MacBook.
<cartman|office> KDE 4.0 is too buggy :/
<xim__> KDE4 sucks on everyone's anything
<derdritte> lulz ><
<xim__> it's still alpha for all intents and purposes
<xim__> which is fine
<xim__> i like the direction it's headed in tho
<cartman|office> 4.1 alpha should be better
<xim__> yeah exactly
<derdritte> Somehow I managed to crash kwin 5 times in a row by just opening Amarok Óo
<xim__> i'm giddy you said alpha is available
<cartman|office> derdritte: yep
<cartman|office> where is Riddell? Time to work ;)
 * cartman|office pokes mueslix
<xim__> actually, i found kde-4 to be very surprisingly solid for X.0.0 softwar
<cartman|office> true
<xim__> however, it's just not feature complete for me
 * derdritte returns to his WTF?!-state.
<mueslix> hey cartman|office
<cartman|office> konsole4 rocks
<cartman|office> mueslix: lo :)
<xim__> for instance, turning off those god d**nded sound effects requires literally using a mouse to disable them one by one
<xim__> after extensive posting on this issue, it turns out it's a "known issue" *sigh*
<cartman|office> I need konsole + emacs + katapult
<xim__> yeah, katapult works fine in kde4 for me
<Riddell> cartman|office: hmm?
<cartman|office> Riddell: 4.1 packages!
<Riddell> cartman|office: on their way, but qt 4.4 and kde 4.0.4 had to come first
<cartman|office> Riddell: coolness
<xim__> (btw, this is as opposed to kde3 where there's a "turn off all notifications" button)
<cartman|office> just can't stand gnome-terminal anymore :(
<cartman|office> Hardy is pretty btw
<cartman|office> well done
<cartman|office> does all mirrors have qt 4.4 yet?
<cartman|office> can't see them on main server and it showed with Turkish server
<xim__> idk
<xim__> then again, i can't find kaffeine in the repos so...
<xim__> I'm basically told i must be on crack for this, but kaffeine.kde.org seems to give me pause
<xim__> seems there's no kde4 version
<cartman|office> xim__: thats still in development
<xim__> right, but shouldn't the repos included with kubuntu-remix still include the kde3 version?
<cartman|office> I use plain ubuntu with apt-get install kde4 ;)
<derdritte> I found it extremly difficult to get from kde4 back to kde3.
<xim__> there's only one "/ubuntu hardy" source tho
<xim__> derdritte: that is difficult
<xim__> at least for lil' ol me
<derdritte> Uh.
<derdritte> testdisk just froze ><
<xim__> lol
<xim__> doing what!?
<xim__> that sucks
<derdritte> I guess that is not a good sign ><
<xim__> no, ultimately you're fighting hardware failure so...
<xim__> ehm, run it again?
<xim__> it saves it's prior state usually
<derdritte> I'll give it some time.
<derdritte> But my guess is that it will just damage the hdd some more and then exit with error 2 or shit ><
<xim__> well if reading from the hdd damages it, then you have severe issues
<derdritte> Goodbye data :(
<xim__> kinda ;)
<xim__> but, on the plus side, "Hello Backups!"
<derdritte> Nope :P
<xim__> (In the interest of full disclosure, this is the epitome of the pot calling the kettle black as I've got full HDDs still and 500gb of photos, music etc)
<xim__> oh, and NO backups
<xim__> :(
<derdritte> Yeah.
<xim__> and, sadly, i've had HDD failures in the past so i should know better
<derdritte> I mean it was settings and photos basically but it all went down the drain ><
<ct529> are we going to have a kubuntu LTS any time soon? why is 804 not released as part of the ubuntu LTS program?
<derdritte> Get another 0.5TB and backup like hell :P
<xim__> well, maybe just run photorec on it to start copying data now
<xim__> specifically the .jpg and such (the irreplacable data)
<derdritte> It seems like the LiveCD is crashing on me.
<xim__> what livecd?
<derdritte> k8.04
<xim__> seriously, use partedmagic.com
<xim__> d/l that live-usb/cd
<xim__> it's designed for what you're doing w/o any other stuff
<xim__> besides, it's ridiculously small
<xim__> and, as a bonus it uses .7z files as modules so you can add your own tools / settings to the live distro
<xim__> it just generally kicks ass
<xim__> (for data recovery / partitioining that is)
<derdritte> Partitioning sure wount help
<derdritte> I just need badass recovery.
<xim__> hence that advise
<xim__> take it or leave it, it's the only free/gpl thing that works for me
<xim__> and, actually, better than most WAAAY expensive commercial thigns i've tried
<derdritte> Well, if it does file-recovery and not only partitions, I'll try it.
<xim__> well, it has photorec / testdisk prominently featured
<xim__> ultimately, the live cd you're using should be just fine
<xim__> but if it's crashing, i'd advise something that uses less memory
<xim__> those recovery apps use a lot of ram / need a large swap space
<xim__> so a 700mb vs 40mb distro makes a diff
<xim__> ymmv
<mefisto__> how do I get kdesudo to forget my password and ask for it again?
<zeeon> g'day
<zeeon> was wondering does write permissions work for nts drives with the standard ntfs option in 8.04?
<xim__> yes
<zeeon> great makes it a world of easy to mount it then ;)
<xim__> yeah, ntfs-3g has had that for some time
<xim__> and the newer distros mostly do that well now
<xim__> (kubuntu included)
<derdritte> sorry telephon...
<xim__> hmm, i got kaffeine installed and it does technically work over networks
<xim__> ie i open something from ftp:// or fish:// and it plays (cool!)
<derdritte> Isn't vlc the ultimate network-player?
<xim__> however, (and this is WAY better than the previous manually copy to /tmp or my desktop) it just copies stuff to /tmp then plays
<xim__> not stream
<derdritte> I gotta reboot, because after this error he seems to just have ejected my drive ><
<wesley> hi will there be packages of kde4.0.4
<xim__> cya derdritte ;)
<xim__> anyway, if i set a playlist then it spends 20secs copying the entire file before each play (doesn't even read ahead). this isn't ideal...hmm
<xim__> i need to figure out some gui to fuse like exists with MacFUSE etc
<xim__> i'm just baffled why simple things like network-transparency, power management don't seem to be developer priorities for kde, gnome.. FOSS distros in general
<xim__> i guess it's just a cultural difference since they're used to CLI interfaces or something and most likely haven't used OS X or other operating systems to compare
<xim__> this is one of those "Nothing I need to do works with FOSS operating systems, and for stupid reasons, and I really wish I was a programmer" moments
<xim__> *sigh*
<xim__> most of the bugs i've found have been opened since 2004, 2005 etc
<xim__> clearly nobody cares
<needhelp> if i want to find files more than 90 days, i use find -mtime 90 command ? or find-mtime +90?
<jcfp> needhelp: +90, just '90' finds only those exactly 90 days old
<Nyad> Hi. How do I play rm files without installing realplayer?
<derdritte> Gotta reboot brb...
<derdritte> I hope ><
<Nyad> !rm > Nyad
<derdritte> re ><
<Nyad> Hi. How do I play rm files without installing realplayer?
<derdritte> Hm, does VLC play rm?
 * nvGetPwrMzrLevel restarts X
<andres> hola alguien me dice cual es el comando para instalar java, flash y firefox en español
<andres> gracias por la ayuda
<derdritte> wtf?
<ct529> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Nyad> I cant install realplayer. apt-get will autocomplete to realplayer. but when I try download the realplayer it says package not available but is referred to by another package
<Nyad> ?????????
<bobishh> hello there, can somebody help me with alsa-drivers ?
<vr071538> vr068551 ti amo
<vr071538> alessandro sei sexy
<alex_cattivone> alessandro ti amo
<wesley> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<alex_cattivone> mi ami ale?
<wesley> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<wesley> lol first was windows the evil organization
<viperserv2> how hard is it to make and host a forum with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> not sure viperserv2
<viperserv2> apache i couldn't get to work on 8.04
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL
<viperserv2> i think they have it filtered
<viperserv2> the data center
<alex_cattivone> i want to fuck my mother
<ubunturos> !language | alex_cattivone
<ubottu> alex_cattivone: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> ubunturos: he went pretty much after it
<Nyad> help I installed realplayer as this site depicts https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods  from the RealNetworks site, and everything is in my videos is blue when I play them. how do I remove this realplayer?
<ActionParsnip> Nyad: sudo apt-get remove realplayer
<ActionParsnip> i believe
<ActionParsnip> Nyad: use add / remove programs and search for real
<hexidigital> hello everyone
<cahuez> hiya..
<serres> Bonjour tout le monde
<cahuez> salut..
<cahuez> bonjour, parlez vous anglaise..!?
<vgabrens> where i found skype for kubuntu amd64?
<progreSS> hi everybody
<progreSS> i have a bash-script question
<progreSS> how can i substract some amount of dates from the current date, and save it in a variable
<progreSS> ?
<stdin> this isn't really a bash channel, but what exactly do you want to do, what format do you want the date?
<progreSSive> yyyyMMdd HH:mm:ss would be great :)
<progreSSive> stdin, so can you please help me?
<stdin> date +%Y%m%d" "%H%M%S
<stdin> date has great formatting ability, see "man data" or man:/date in konqueror
<stdin> *man date
<progreSSive> well, how can i substract dates, say date - 126days
<stdin> actually, from the format you gave, date +%Y%m%d" "%H:%M:%S  is exactly it
<progreSSive> and save the output in the given format in a variable
<noaXess> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<stdin> progreSSive: I'm not sure you can do that easily, you'd probably need to write a script just for that. best place to ask is #bash as that's a more advanced channel
<progreSSive> stdin, thanks man, i'll try to ask the question there :)
<epimeth> is there any place where I can get a summary of changes in the updates I'm installing?
<ActionParsnip> epimeth: as far as im personally aware id' visit the sites of the creators and view the changelog, unless the package gives you a readme with the changelog in it
<stdin> epimeth: in adept you can get the debian changelog by clicking the package -> details  -> developer changelog
<stdin> or you can use aptitude with "aptitude changelog <package>"
<ActionParsnip> stdin: ooh thats nice :D
<stdin> oh, and you can check the changelog *after* it's installed by looking in /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.Debian.gz and /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.gz
<stdin> that's a lot of changelogs :p
<ActionParsnip> does aptitude changelog foo show the one from the local machine if its already installed or is it web based 100%
<stdin> it's totally web bases afaik
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> cheers man
<stdin> I use it quite a lot, I'm nosy :)
<ActionParsnip> id say inquisitive ;)
<zeeon_> guys can i place mount --bind /dir/dir /dir/dir/ in /etc/fstab ?? or am i lucky enough that those mounts will stay after reboot
<Helios> Hey guys... can anyone tell me wat's in the Kubuntu Hardy heron DVD?
<stdin> zeeon_: the entry you want is "/dir1      /dir2 none    bind    0       0"
<epimeth> cheers stdin
<zeeon_> yes of course ^^
<epimeth> how about apt... you know how to get it there?
<stdin> epimeth: apt doesn't have that feature
<Helios> I am downloading the Kubuntu Hardy Heron DVD... can anyone tell me wat's in there?
<stdin> oh, just remembered another way you can get the changelog :p
<Helios> :D
<epimeth> anything in the wiki?
<stdin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/source_package/+changelog
<Helios> :)
<stdin> Helios: it has the Live install, alternate install and a selection of packages from main and restricted
<Helios> ok...
<Helios> hmmm how i launch the installation?? normal boot?
<Helios> like i install the alternate one?
<stdin> it'll be an option when you boot
<Helios> ok...
<fildo> !kde4 > fildo
<epimeth> +source ? as in +kde/kdesktop/+changelog ?
<stdin> no, an actual "+source"
<mefisto__> in Network Settings > Zeroconf service discovery, when I try to "enable zeroconf network browsing" I'm asked for password to run /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi '1' but then get "command not found"
<Helios> can anyone tell me the recommended space i can keep on my Hard Disk for Kubuntu??? i do not use it that much... just to learn and have fun... :)
<epimeth> whats a +source?
<epimeth> oh...wait.... 'hardy' ?
<stdin> oh, forgot a bit,  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/<release>/+source/<Package>/+changelog
<stdin> so, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/glibc/+changelog for instance
<epimeth> oh... literally "+source"
<epimeth> lol
<Helios> stdin: u got any idea, about how much hard disk space should i reserve for my Kubuntu installation? with it swap and all... :)
<stdin> Helios: depends on how you want to use the system, and if you want a separate /home
<stdin> you only *need* around 2-3GB for a base install, but you'll probably want more
<Helios> stdin: the home is along with the kubuntu, not separate...
<Helios> stdin: hmmmm ok... a 10 GB including it's 512MB swap space is enough?
<stdin> how much RAM do you have?
<Helios> 2 GB :D
<stdin> and is it a laptop that you want to be able to hibernate?
<Helios> no... it's a desktop
<Helios> :)
<stdin> I generally recommend 1GB swap, sort of "just in case", but with 2GB RAM you'll probably never use swap
<mefisto__> you'll need some free space if you want to upgrade over the internet. how much space does that need?
<stdin> not much, the size of the .deb packages
<stdin> usually a couple hundred MB
<Hamra> sometimes i take my PC to work, and i have a weak screen there that doesnt support the resolution i use, is there a way or a kernel option to  use to start the system in a safe graphics mode?
<zeeon_> if i have /dir /dir bind none what arguments du i use to make the dirs read/writable /dir /dir bind none rw 0 0 ??
<Helios_> stdin: sorry got a power cut... can u remind me wat was i saying please? :D
<reese> how do I disable the kdewallet daemon?
<stdin> Helios_: you need me to remind you of what you were saying? :p
<stdin> last thing I said to you was was "I generally recommend 1GB swap, sort of "just in case", but with 2GB RAM you'll probably never use swap"
<ubunturos> reese: if you open kdewall, you can choose Settings -> Configure and disable, by unchecking the first checkbox
<Helios_> stdin: hmmmmm yes about the space requirements...
<stdin> Helios_: last thing you said was "no... it's a desktop"
<Helios_> stdin: yeah thanks... i am using a desktop computer...
<Helios_> stdin: so how much space i need for the Kubuntu? just for basic use and learning and have fun ;)
<Helios_> a 10GB is enough including a 512MB swap?
<stdin> Helios: a few GB, maybe 2-3, but if your /home is on the same partition then it depends on how you use the system
<stdin> 10GB should be more than enough generally
<Helios_> stdin: alright... thanks...
<Helios_> got only 120GB... so got to rationalise... :(
<Helios_> most space taken by windows... and the Games other applications... :S
<mefisto__> Helios_: having a separate home partition is a good idea though
<Helios_> mefisto__: can you please explain how it becomes a good idea? :)
<Dr_willis> You can easially reinstall the os with out loseing the users configs. You can easier backup just the users home dirs.
<Dr_willis> Or ya can export it via NFS to share on other machines. Like i do.
<mefisto__> Helios_: if you need to reinstall because you were learning something that leads to disaster, you can reinstall and still have all your settings
<mefisto__> :)
<Helios_> can u please explain how i do it while i install Kubuntu? :)
<Helios_> how i create those partitions?
<Helios_> how i allocate them and all that?
<Riddell> who's on hardy? testers needed for 4.0.4 in -backports
<mefisto__> I think the installer guides you through it, but I can't remember to be honest
<Helios_> LOL i am using Hardy KDE 4...
<reese> ubunturos: how do I open kdewall?
<mistiipu_> i made a pc share my internet connection by cross cable direct nic to nic connection. it worked. i changed the client pc and its lan card but with same cable and same settings. it was not working. i have checked cable and lan card. both are fine. i think there is some settings in the server (linux) that has been saved for that old pc. when i plug the new pc it says a network cable has ben unplugd?
<Helios_> frankly The KDE 4 version is not as good... :( it's pretty but not so much usable... got quite some bugs
<Dr_willis> Manually do the partition layout, in make a partion for / and swap, and then one for /home
<Helios_> Dr_willis: Thanks for the tip...
<Dr_willis> ages ago a seperate partition for /boot was also common.
<mil> hey!
<Helios_> So... how much i reserve for the /home and how much for the / and how much for the swap?
<Dr_willis> Depends on what sort of work you are doing
<mil> question: why is : "sudo apt-get install net-beans" doesnt work???
<Dr_willis> !info net-beans
<ubottu> Package net-beans does not exist in hardy
<Helios_> mil: it's netbeans
<Pici> mil: because the package name is netbeans
<Dr_willis> :)
<mil> ok
<mil> thank you
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search to the rescue
<Helios_> welcome :)
<mil> but where can i see the package names?
<mil> how could i know
<Helios_> lol... u can get them using Adept Package Manager
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search whatever
<noaXess> have upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04.. now my mic won't work correct.. before it worked fine.. any idea to check or reanable it?
<Helios_> just type the name and see...
<Helios_> they will give you the list of the corresponding names... :)
<mil> look
<mil> mil@mil:~$ sudo apt-get isntall netbeans
<mil> [sudo] password for mil:
<mil> E: Invalid operation isntall
<mil> :(
<Helios_> that's a bug... :S
<mil> oops
<mil>  isntall
<mil> install
<mil>  :(
<Helios_> wait... let's google it... :D
<mil> lol
<mil> stuiped me
<Helios_> lolll
<Helios_> :P
<mil> u use kubntu ?
<Dr_willis> PEBKAC - at its fineist
<Helios_> yep...
<mil> gnome is nicer :\
<Dr_willis> I dont find gnome nicer at all.
<Helios_> hmmmm well as far as i have known Kubuntu is more configurable than Ubuntu (gnome) and Ubuntu is simpler to use... :)
<Helios_> but i opted for configurability...
<mil> well im linux novice
<mefisto__> I find gnome ugly and stupid
<Helios_> me too... am novice...
<mil> i deserve ubuntu
<Helios_> but like taking risks... :P
<mil> you installed partition ?
<mil> yeah me too ...!
<Dr_willis> Focus on learning the fundamentals of linux, Dont worry about the desktop. :)
<mil> will you be here later i must go ...!
<mil> ?
<Helios_> yeah was asking the same thin to Dr_willis... how i partition...
<Helios_> lol not sure got to revise for exams... :S
<Dr_willis> during the partitioning stage. do it manually, and make a partition for ./ and one for home and one for swap
<Helios_> Dr_wilis: Why they put /boot as a separate partition earlier?
<Dr_willis> !partition
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mil> well ill bbl
<Dr_willis> Helios_,  keeps the kernel and other boot files seperate. some disrtos do it.. its not too common now a days
<mil> hope youll be here .. be now
<mil> bye8
<mil> *
<Helios_> bye...
<Dr_willis> and ages ago there was a 1023 cylinder limit/issue that the /boot on its own worked around
<Helios_> Dr_willis: ah ok.. so today it is really not necessary to put a partition for boot?
<Dr_willis>  some disrtos do it.. its not too common now a days
<Helios_> Dr_willis: personnaly wat u recommend? :D
<Dr_willis> do what you want.
<Dr_willis> it depends on what you DO with the system
<Dr_willis> I make a / and a /home and a swap. as ive said. :)
<fildo> hey can i install kde4 on fiesty ?
<Helios_> Dr_willis: just to learn and have some fun with the system... no heavy tasks... just basic use...
<Dr_willis> fildo,  yes. theres a kde4 desktop package
<fildo> or will i run into dep. issues
<noaXess> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fildo> kde4base?
<mefisto__> in Network Settings > Zeroconf service discovery, when I try to "enable zeroconf network browsing" I'm asked for password to run /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi '1' but then get "command not found"
<Helios_> kde4-core
<fildo> im on 7.044
<fildo> im on 7.04 btw
<Dr_willis> Theres some kubuntu-kde4-desktop package.
<Helios_> Dr_willis: how much space you have used for /, how much for /home and how much for swap?
<Dr_willis> Helios_,  totally depends.. :) if i say i put 600gb for / and  1 tb for /home will that help you at all?
<Dr_willis> I have a LOT of hard drives. I often set /home on its own single hard drive
<Dr_willis> i alwyas put 512mb of swap on every hard drive in a system .
<Helios_> Dr-willis: u are a hardcore Kubuntu user... :S
<Dr_willis> Just in case i move them to some other machine. live cd's can always use the swap if nothing else.
<Dr_willis> as i said. it DEPENDS on what you are doing.
<Helios_> ok
<Dr_willis> I used a lot of vmware  on one machine. so i had a very large / on it.
<Helios_> hmmmm ok is 5 GB enough for the /? and 5 GB for the /home and 512MB for the swap... I am just a simple basic Kubuntu user... :D
<Dr_willis> You only have 10gb of space for Liunux total?
<Dr_willis> I got more WALLPAPER then that. :)
<DangoK> Hello :)
<Helios_> in all i got a 40GB and an 80 GB Hard Drive...
<DangoK> can i ask a quick (or more :D ) quick questions ?
<Helios_> so i use Windows as well
<mefisto__> Helios_: if you're limited to 10gb, I would say 7gb for / and 3 gb for /home
<Helios_> ok wat is /home used for mostly???
<DangoK> i've just installed kubuntu 8.04 and i wanted to test with vids ...but doesn't seems it play anything ( avi,mkv,h264 etc) only mpeg
<Dr_willis> If you are limited to 10gb.. id say time to go buy a bigger hd.
<Dr_willis> :)
<mefisto__> Helios_: for your documents, and config settings, a bit like Documents and Settings folder in windows
<Pici> Helios_: /home is for all *your* files, documents, user settings
<DangoK> is there some sort of codec pack like cccp for windows that can play them all ?
<corban_> can Ubuntu Server be used as a Wireless server....like a server who's only connection to a network is thru a wireless card?
<Dr_willis> with 10gb - i would not even bother to split up /home and /
<Dr_willis> DangoK,  the win32codec pack is the normap thing to install on linux.
<Dr_willis> !w32codec
<ubottu> Factoid w32codec not found
<Dr_willis> hmm what is that factoid..
<Dr_willis> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Helios_> ah ok so 4.5 GB will be enough and 10 GB for the / and 512MB for the swap... :D
<Helios_> 4.5 for the /home
<Dr_willis> With that little of space.. i wouldent even bother.
<Dr_willis> make a / and a swap.
<Dr_willis> actually you can resize and just leave part of the HD unallocated. and let the installer partition it as it wants.
<Helios_> ok...
<DangoK> Thx :) i'll check that ( i think i did) another question:i'm using a usb UMTS+ key (not a cellphone) to connect on windows ..and i didn't find a way to make it recognize ( the wiki talked about adsl modems only) so is there a way to make it work ?
<Helios_> how i let the installer partition it as it wants?
<Dr_willis>  resize and just leave part of the HD unallocated. and TELL the installer partition to do it automatically
<Dr_willis> It has 3 check box's/options
<Helios_> this is while installation isn't it?
<mefisto__> Helios_: or you could try installing a few times with different setups, if you want to learn about the install process. It doesn't take very long
<Helios_> Yeah, that will be a good idea... coz as it is i am learning... :P
<mohamed__> hello all, i have some problem configure pptp client i used kvpnc but i got this error, i don't know why everytime try to open modem ttp://phpfi.com/315203  anyone can help ?
<mefisto__> Helios_: just be careful about not wiping your existing partitions
<Helios_> yeah... i will reserve 15GB for the Kubuntu... coz i do not use it that much, it's only experimental...
<Helios_> btw...
<mefisto__> Helios_: that's what I thought when I started. now I never use windows any more
<noaXess> how can i test my microphon, after upgrading to 8.04 it won't work correct. i habe read the SoundTroubleshotting, seems all to be ok.. but can't use my mic in skype nor in audacity
<noaXess> any idea
<Helios_> yeah... but windows is used to play games... :P  and the other professional options are already in Kubuntu... :P  Even a word to pdf converter... :P
<noaXess> if i unmute the mic and boost it up i can here if i speak.. but in audacity still no recording
<Helios_> Just love open source... ;)
<Dr_willis> Valve may be porting their Source Engine to Linux. :)
<Helios_> wat's that? :S
<mohamed__> anyone use pptp client ?
<Dr_willis> You apaently dont game much either. :)
<Dr_willis> The engine used in all the half life and related games
<Helios_> for the time being no.... :)
<Helios_> ah ok yeah u reminded me... :)
<Helios_> lol i am waiting to play Assassin's Creed... :P
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | KDE 4.0.4 in backports
<Dr_willis> I wonder what engine that one uses.
<noaXess> any hint for my mic problem?
<Helios_> well i think that little by little i will be transiting towards Linux...
<Helios_> Well Assassin's Creed is from Ubisoft...
<Helios_> And Crysis uses Crytek:P
<Helios_> And Crysis uses Crytek :P
<Dr_willis> Ubisoft is the distributer i thought.    I keep looking at that game.. but i aint paying $50 for a game.. when it will be $25 in a few months.
<SiBa> Hello, I updated some days ago ubuntu to hardy with kde 3.5.9 but I have some problems with the keyboard. When I start kde lots of special chars like "at" and similars doesn't works. I tried to setup my keyboard again on kde but it didn't fix the problem. How an I fix it?
<SiBa> I have this problem just using X but in xorg.conf it is setup as the correct keyboard
<mefisto__> SiBa: do you have an old xorg.conf from pre-upgrade? restoring a xorg.conf backup might be an easy fix
<SiBa> I have a really old backup file
<SiBa> I tried running again the xorg wizard too
<SiBa> but it didn't work
<wirechief__> SiBa dont waste your time if you didnt check the media md5sum
<SiBa> wirechief: what did you means? I upgraded from adept
<wirechief__> SiBa: oh i see, well thats one of those cross your fingers and hope all works fine then.
<BluesKaj> Howdy All
<SiBa> ok, I'll try with the old config, thank you very much
<wirechief__> SiBa: when you get wierd errors its probably the upgrade
<SiBa> yes, that's for sure the upgrade :(
<mefisto__> SiBa: but don't throw away your current xorg.conf
<wirechief__> SiBa: good idea to make backup of your xorg.conf so you can try it later
<Helios_> Dr_willis: i think it's HumanIK for the Assassin's Creed... :S
<wirechief__> SiBa: i even ended up using the xorg.conf from another distro and it worked fine.
<SiBa> ok, thanks, I'll try right now :D
<Helios_> Hey i gt another question...
<Helios_> when i install softwares on Kubuntu, the packages are downloaded to the apt/cache/archives...
<Dr_willis>  - /var/cache/apt/SOMTHING -- is where they get cached to..
<Pici>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Dr_willis> or somthing like that.
<Helios_> can i keep those downloaded packages so that when i format my hard disk and reinstall kubuntu, i will not have to download the packages again???
<Pici> Helios_: Yes.
<Pici> !aptoncd | Helios_
<Helios_> how can i do that?
<ubottu> Helios_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Helios_> wow cool... how i use that? :D
<Dr_willis> Helios_,  they may be out of date by the time you reinstall. and that dir does get auto-cleaned out every so often.
<Helios_> yeah... that's why i better save them... so that when i reinstall them and it's stil lthe same version i need not download them.... :)
<Helios_> just put the cd and boom... :D
<Helios_> how i do that?
<Helios_> wait.. lemme log on to Kubuntu...
<Helios_> i will be right back...
<mefisto__> Helios_: but they'll probably be out of date anyway. updates come regularly
<Dr_willis> plus old ones can expire and get removed automatically after a while - even if they are not out of date
<Helios_> yeah... but there are some packages, like erlang... and all that.. are really quite "heavy" to download
<Helios_> i think i will format everything at the end of the next month and start them again afresh... :D
<Helios_> and i wanna use an image drive so that i can use the .iso images and .nrg etc...
<Helios_> u got any recommendations?
<Dr_willis> Not clear on what you are asking..
<Aw0L> for some reason when I try to access administer-mode stuff in kde (like login manager), i'm not prompted with a pw box, nor am I let in
<Aw0L> anyone know why offhand?
<Helios_> a Virtual Drive for Kubuntu... where i can mount .iso images or .nrg images
<Dr_willis> Helios_,  You can mount .iso files  without a 'virtual drive'
<Dr_willis> been a feature of linux for years.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Helios_> Dr_willis: How i do that??? :D
<Dr_willis> With the mount command, or use the fuseiso, or isofuse tools.
<Helios_> wat abt .nrg?
<Dr_willis> dont use .nrg images.. they are a bother.
<Dr_willis> i hear the fuseiso tool can mount them also.
<Helios_> ok... which tools can i use to create .iso images?
<Dr_willis> any of the cd burning tools can make .iso files
<Dr_willis> k3b is the normal one for kde
<Helios_> ok even the Kubuntu cd burning tool? :D
<Helios_> ok...
<viperserv2> hmm do u need apache to setup forums??
<Helios_> and how can i convert .nrg to .iso?
<l3on> Hi all.. someone know how I can change plasma theme in kde4? I've extracted theme in ".kde4/share/apps/desktoptheme/" and now???
<Dr_willis> No idea on that Helios_  - I dont mess with nrg much if ever.
<BluesKaj> l3on, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Helios_> ok no prob... thanks
<BluesKaj> nrg = nero image files
<l3on> tnx
<keko_> Hello.
<mefisto__> Helios_: there is a tool nrg2iso
<noaXess> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<BluesKaj> Choosing Java Client 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<noaXess> BluesKaj: my problem is to enable the firefox plugin
<noaXess> sun-java6-jre is installed and work..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, go with sun-java6
<noaXess> BluesKaj: :].. really?..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, also make sure you have jav-common installed
<noaXess> i know.. but the plugin for firefox..
<noaXess> yes it is
<BluesKaj> java-common
<noaXess> firefox plugin
<noaXess> update-java-alternatives -l says java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun.. and it is the default java
<noaXess> cause it's the only one that is installed
<BluesKaj> noaXess, also sun-java6-plugin
<jasmin_> hi
<ler_hydra> hey all, is gtk skinning broken (defaulting to motif-like skin) on 8.04/3.5.9 or is my config bad?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: okay.. now sun-java6-plugin is installed.. but firefox can't run website with java applets..
<noaXess> just says: install missing plugins...
<ler_hydra> it worked fine on 7.10
<jasmin_> http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/115
<BluesKaj> noaXess, restart FF
<noaXess> really.. :) i do that.. trust me
<noaXess> where should the plugin be?
<jasmin_> noaXess: can u helpme out http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/115
<jlido> My attempt to do a distribution upgrade from gutsy to hardy failed.  I've been trying to repair it, but no luck yet.
<jlido> My mouse cursor won't move.  :D
<noaXess> jasmin_: hm.. not a compiz guru.. what have you done
<jlido> What happens to my existing configuration if I do a CD install over my semi-broken configuration?
<ler_hydra> (I am no expert) jlido I did that once when my 7.10 upgrade died, it went quite well, formatted /, kept /home and remounted it in the same place (they were on seperate partitions)
<ler_hydra> apps were lost, settings kept (as most are kept in ~/)
<ler_hydra> it may be a good idea to backup config files that are not in ~/
<jlido> Well, I meant more what happens to  /etc and apps
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj.. now any idea? i still have no java plugin in firefox
<jlido> obviously if I format / they go away
<jlido> A format and reinstall is an option, though
<ler_hydra> I found formatting / the easiest solution, though if you've got lots of manually installed programs I can see the problems with that
<jlido> I've just done a lot of configuration (which is probably why the upgrade failed)
<jlido> ironically
<ler_hydra> oh I see
<ler_hydra> heh
<ler_hydra> couldn't you just copy the config files to a partition that you won't wipe?
<jlido> Well, right now the only problem I've found is the X11 pointer not working
<jlido> Which I guess implicates xorg.conf and/org udev
<jlido> org -> or
<ler_hydra> I don't think I can help you there
<ler_hydra> outside of my range
<jlido> yeah, I can back up (I'm doing that as we speak)
<aaroncampbell_> I'm having Java Problems on Hardy.  Every time I try to install or run Zend Studio, I get Locking assertion failure. a couple times, with accompanying backtraces
<ler_hydra> I guess I've just got some windows-attitude left (when broken, and a 10 minute google doesn't help, reinstall)
<ler_hydra> jlido, do you by chance have any gtk app installed, and if so could you open it up and see if it's ugly (motif-esque) or looks similar to the way it did in 7.10?
<jlido> well, without a mouse that's hard
<ler_hydra> hmm, true
<jlido> I did notice that gtk1.2 was one of the packages that failed the upgrade
<ler_hydra> oh? interesting
<jlido> I've since tried to repair that manually
<jlido> removed the app depending on it and it and then reinstalled the app
<jlido> Is there a way to backup manually installed apps?
<ler_hydra> not that I know of, it sounds pretty non-trivial
<jlido> I know that I could when I was running gentoo
<ler_hydra> oh? fully automated?
<jlido> yeah
<ler_hydra> neat
<jlido> gentoo is pretty awesome.  Too bad it takes so much energy to tweak.
<ler_hydra> I've never run it myself, though I've heard many people say things to the same effect
<aaroncampbell_> Does anyone know where the actual .desktop files are for the items in my "quick launcher" ?
<ler_hydra> so it's not a "run out of the box" dist I take it
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ler_hydra> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<jlido> thanks ubottu
<jlido> :)
<ligemeget> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ler_hydra> interesting
<ler_hydra> that assumes you only have (or at least mostly have) apps from the apt reps
<ler_hydra> which is a fair assumption for most cases
<jlido> Right.  I only have a couple of manually installed apps
<Dr_willis> I juar write my own script that apt-get isntalls the extras that i like.
<BluesKaj> noaXess, there is another one to try , GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea) 1.0, you may need to DL it.
<noaXess> BluesKaj: jep i see.. and its in the repos..
<noaXess> and teh default in hardy.. they said
<ligemeget> !kde4
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mefisto__> noaXess: I have libjavaplugin_oji.so and libjavaplugin.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins    if that helps
<ligemeget> QUESTION: How can I make Firefox my default web browser in Kubuntu?
<noaXess> mefisto__: thanks.. yes that helps :)
<mefisto__> noaXess: wait, they are symlinks to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<noaXess> mefisto__: okay.. i haven't them.. but have installed all what it need
<aaroncampbell_> Does anyone know where the actual .desktop files are for the items in my "quick launcher" ?
<chakie> since hardy my ipod has stopped working. before i would always get a dolphin window with the contents and then amarok would sync. now dolphin pops up and says "isCallerPrivileged failed" and that's it. also "Safely remove" on the device worked ok before but now i get an error: "The device was successfully unmounted, but could not be ejected"
<chakie> what to do, what to do? downgrade to feisty where all worked fine?
<ligemeget> chakie, I have the same problem. It has been reported to Launchpad somewhere
<ligemeget> (the  "could not eject" problem)
<chakie> ligemeget: ok
<chakie> seems the ipod is treated as a dvd drive which can be ejected :)
<chakie> syncing is a serious problem though. if i can't access my music i'll have to change to another distro
<chakie> and i hate ripping out my ipod while it says "Do not disconnect"
<ligemeget> me too
<noaXess> mefisto__: how to force generating the java plugin files into .mozilla/plugin?
<weswh-> does anyone have any reference for how to install the nvidia binary driver in KDE4 Remix?
<ligemeget> QUESTION: In GNOME the update-manager is able to display a description of the updates available (a changelog) - how do I view that in KDE?
<noaXess> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<chakie> ligemeget: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-hal-device-manager/+bug/217550
<mefisto__> noaXess: have you searched for libjavaplugin.so ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217550 in kdebase "Receive kio_media_mounthelper error when removing usb device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<noaXess> mefisto__: not jep
<noaXess> yet
<noaXess> mefisto__: what java versio have you installed?
<noaXess> sun-java or opensdk-java
<mefisto__> sun-java
<kalib> mefisto__ what r u trying to do?
<noaXess> mefisto__: sun-java6?
<mefisto__> and sun-java6-plugin
<mefisto__> yes sun-java6
<noaXess> okay.. i will try also with this. then under 7.10 it worked.. it won't since upgrading to 8.04
<xinbao> chakie: i don't quit fellow you ,but i think the lately fullcircle magazine will help you , it has a archive discussed how to let ipod to work fine on amarok
<mefisto__> kalib: just trying to help noaXess get java working with firefox
<kalib> mefisto__ r u guys trying to do it with firefox 3.0?
<mefisto__> noaXess: I'm using FF3. haven't tried ff2 to see if java works in hardy
<kalib> mefisto__ i'm using firefox 3 with my kubuntu hardy...it's working...
<noaXess> mefisto__: ff3 is still beta, thats why i use ff2
<kalib> but u can use ff3 with java... that's not a big problem
<kalib> for me..it's working perfectly
<chakie> xinbao: it has been working for for more then a year and with two previous kubuntu versions. hardy broke it
<chakie> "fine for"
<noaXess> mefisto__: i think, if i want using ff2, then i need create ln's to the plungin file
<BluesKaj> noaXess, I found that konqueror works much better as a web browser in Hardy 8.04 than the beta FF, so I switched to konq.
<BluesKaj> Konqueror even renders the gmail site perfectly now so there have been a some real improvements
<xim__> What's the best way from a KDE gui to mount something over ssh? I was thinking of writing an sshfs service menu for kde but didn't want to re-invent the wheel if i can avoid it
<xinbao> chakie: I do not know this question very much,:(
<mefisto__> first site I try with konqueror, makes it crash trying to load (smh.com.au)
 * xim__ crashes konqueror with smh.com.au
<xim__> lol
<xim__> actually, it's been sigsev-ing 3x every 10mins or so as I've been browsing local intranet. buggy little thing, isn't it?
<TimS> Random programs keep freezing, its mainly Konqueror, firefox and swiftfox. Usualy when on sites like Google Reader, it locks up for twenty seconds, works for twenty then locks up again. Any ideas as to what it could be
<mefisto__> konqueror is almost great. just a little too frustrating for me
<TimS> Its happend with amarok and kopete a bit too
<gibon> dudes , i need to edit sources.list file (to instal skype) but i'm not root (UID 1000) don't know why , any way to make a root account ?
<xim__> mefisto, interestingly your error points to something in libkhtml
<xinbao> gibon: just use sudo command ,like :  sudo gedit youfilename
<xim__> however, trying that link in other libkhtml browsers doesn't have that problem... go fig
<aaroncampbell_> Does anyone know where the actual .desktop files are for the items in my "quick launcher" ?
<xim__> ~/.kde/*
<xim__> probably .kde/share/ something er rather
<jacksparrot> hey guys!, could someone help me with my Flash? i got it installed... but i cant play youtube videos etc. ? i just get a gray box instead of the video! pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee
<xim__> i'm having a poke around there to find service menus
<xim__> like /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_mount.desktop etc
<weswh-> no one has done the nvidia driver in kde4 from scratch/
<xim__> I use clive for youtube
<jacksparrot> but... i want to play WoW etc. so i think i need flash for it aswell dont i ?
<mefisto__> there's /usr/share/apps/kicker/applets/quicklauncher.desktop -- but do you know that quicklauncher works by creating it's own .desktop files?
<xim__> that doesn't help you, but since i hate flash to death, i just "clive http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtFtcZZ80" or simply 'clive YtFtcZZ80' and d/l to the desktop etc
<jacksparrot> oh
<xim__> minimal flash stuff, i use Gnash
<xim__> though it's pretty rough around the edges for signifigant use still
<TimS> How can I find what kernel I am running
<llutz> TimS: uname -r
<TimS> Thnaks
<TimS> Thanks*
<weswh-> i love kde4...but thinking about going back to kde3 just due to documentation gap
<xim__> yeah, understandable
<xim__> that and the attitude i usually get for support is "Well DUH you asshat, you installed X.0.0 software!"
<mefisto__> jacksparrot: does /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so exist?
<noaXess> mefisto__: i see now the problem between ff2 and java.. ff2 saves the pluginreg.dat in .mozilla/firefox.. ff3 does it in .mozilla/firefox/profile.path.default/
<weswh-> yeah
<jacksparrot> Medisto_: how do i find out?
<weswh-> i guess my only question now is do i continue to run amd64...or do i go back to i386 as well? (have a core2duo now)
<xim__> though i didn't really "go back" per se. I have both, and just use the kde4 login manager to select kde3 (which then becomes default since i'm set to use the last login manager used as the next login mgr used etc). allows me to try it when updates come every month or so since i anticipate an interesting 0.1 release
<mefisto__> jacksparrot: go to /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ directory and see if libflashplayer.so is there
<weswh-> is software generally less compatible for amd64?
<xim__> I'm not sure what you're thinking
<xim__> weswh: kde is pretty much available for anything
<[Relic]> If I install 64bit version over 32bit version drive will the grub work properly if I format the drive sections swap and root?
<weswh-> the "if you need support for 32bit code, use x86" is what gets me
<weswh-> like, makes me think i'll go to use some app, and it won't work...even though my system works fine
<xim__> ic
<jacksparrot> i dont know how to get there mefisto! please tell me what to open (kubuntu 7.10)
<xim__> if you want kde3/4 find kde-base in adept or apt-get install kde (re:revert to kde3 question)
<aaroncampbell_> xim__: that's not them.  I only have 6 items in my quick launcher, and there are a bunch there (50ish)
<aaroncampbell_> Does anyone know where the actual .desktop files are for the items in my "quick launcher" ?
<xim__> jacksparrot "konqueror /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/"
<mefisto__> jacksparrot: open konqueror and paste /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree in location bar
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: you there?
<mefisto__> jacksparrot: or in console, type cd /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree  -- then type ls to get a list of files in that directory
<noaXess> HA.. THE SOLUTION: hardy, ff2 and java :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782167
<luc_> I am looking for a specialist on syncing Kontact with egroupware
<jacksparrot> Yeah Flash is there!
 * noaXess is jumping around
<mefisto__> noaXess: and it's working now?
<noaXess> jahoooo :)
<noaXess> yes mefisto__ it works.. :)
<noaXess> just a simple symlink and all is done..
<noaXess> and thanks for tips and hints..
<mefisto__> jacksparrot: and have you restarted firefox since installing flashplayer?
<xim__> jacksparrot: in your browser, type about:plugins
<jacksparrot> Mefisto_, the flash is there.. but obviously not working i guess, And YES i have restarted .. even the whole computer
<luc_> I get errors, myuser name I get the  error that I need to logon however
<xim__> I've never needed a browser restart to allow for plugins (konq or ff) but ymmv
<xim__> and it couldn't hurt
<luc_> my username i crypted in a dialog box wherei can only put in the password
<luc_> is cryted
<xim__> jacksparrot:so instead of http://ubuntu.com type about:plugins
<xim__> sorry, in the url bar
<jacksparrot> i wrote that, then what?
<xim__> hit enter :)
<jacksparrot> i did that :P
<xim__> seriously, do you see flash listed or not?
<jacksparrot> hold up lemme chek
<xim__> ;)
<jacksparrot> shockwave flash yes
<jacksparrot> 2 of em
<xim__> hmm
<xim__>  jacksparrot, what hardware are you running? is it 64bit cpu / distro?
<jacksparrot> Wayyyyyyyyyyy older :P its like 4-6 years old... but flash ran perfectly on my Win XP
<xim__> cool
<xim__> fwiw, 64 bit has been around for over 4yrs but i'll assume you're telling me it's not a 64bit install
<jacksparrot> yep its not 64bit ... believe me :D
<xim__> because i just googled, and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691302 sounded like your issue etc
<xim__> no clue m8 ;)
<mefisto__> jacksparrot: in konqueror, paste ~/.mozilla  -- is there a folder called plugins?
<jacksparrot> ok hold on lemme find it
<jacksparrot> i cant find it, i just see pluhinreg.dat
<jacksparrot> pluginreg.dat'
<xim__> if i had firefox installed, my guess is there's a /usr/lib/firefox/plugins folder
<xim__> and similarly, a ~./mozilla/plugins as mefisto mentioned
<jacksparrot> nope, i got a Gl14j5xy.default folder, but NO pluginfolder there
<xim__> so that's odd
<xim__> *~/.
<[Relic]> wouldn't it be .mozilla/firefox/<whatevet>
<jacksparrot> in the Gl14j5xy.default, theres a folder called 'extensions'
<xim__> are there any CLI wizards here?
<xim__> I'm trying to writeup this .desktop for the services-menu in konqueror etc. I want to be able to right click in a directory, and mount it.
<jacksparrot> CLI? hold on..
<xim__> sshfs -o idmap=user 192.168.0.1:/data ~/sshDir etc
<smeril> hw can i change themes in ardy heron?
<jacksparrot> none CLI
<xim__> sorry, not on about your issue atm jacks
<xim__> sadly, whenever i come here for help i'm always sidetracked w/ others problems and forget my own
<smeril> do i have to install compiz?
<nosrednaekim> xim__: whats the problem exactly?
<mefisto__> jacksparrot: flash should be working, but you could try this: in konsole, type mkdir "~/.mozilla/plugins" then type "ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/"  (without the quotes of course)
<smeril> do you might know how to change desktop theme?
<xim__> well, instead of going to a terminal and typing mkdir ~/sshDir && sshfs -o idmap=user 192.168..1:/STUFF ~/sshDir etc i'd like to right click in a current directory and mount there
<mefisto__> jacksparrot: that first one is "mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins"
<xim__> i'm just WAY to new to this and only think this is possible by poking around and finding the service-menu .desktop files and noticing they use  for current directory
<jacksparrot> ok hold on
<nosrednaekim> xim__: so you want to know where the service menus are?
<xim__> of course the problem is that if i did mkdir  i'd have a mount directory of something like fish://12.44.155.2/stuff
<nosrednaekim>  /usr/share/apps/konqueror
<jacksparrot> well... mefisto i did that, is something supposed to happen now
<xim__> ehm, no
<xim__> no, those are at /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_mount.desktop, I knew that since that's how i read the .desktop files etc
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok
<xim__> i'm in need of CLI help, or help writing the .desktop files to make use of fuse / mounting
<nosrednaekim> xim__: ah..ok, can we take this to PM?
<xim__> sure
<xim__> oh, apparently i can't since i'm not registered :(
<mefisto__> jacksparrot: if that worked right, you should now have ~/.mozilla/plugins with libflashplayer.so inside it, displayed in italics in konqueror
<nosrednaekim> xim__: join #nosrednaekim
<xim__> ah, good idea :D
<jacksparrot> yeah flash is there now, should i try to go to Youtube now ?
<mefisto__> jacksparrot: give it a try. if it still doesn't work, restart FF and try again
<jacksparrot> YES!!!!!!!!!!!! babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy its working!!
<jacksparrot> thanks mate ! alot!!!
<mefisto__> wooo!
<jacksparrot> can u help me with live messenger aswell? :P i like the windows version
<mefisto__> jacksparrot: don't know much about IM but there is emesene, which tries to mimic the windows MSN messenger. is that what you want?
<BluesKaj> jacksparrot, look into an app called 'emesene'
<jacksparrot> yeah i can try that
<jacksparrot> how do i download it?
<jacksparrot> sudo apt-get install emesene?
<mefisto__> yep
<jacksparrot> oki
<jacksparrot> trying it now..
<jacksparrot> E: Couldn't find package emesene
<jacksparrot> :P
<nosrednaekim> !info emesene
<ubottu> emesene: platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-dist-1 (hardy), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3796 kB
<BluesKaj> jacksparrot,  #Enabling More Repositories In AdeptOpen Adept Package Manager, On the menu of that screen click on Adept -> Manage Repositories, click the Kubuntu Software tab, check all the boxes "X".The same goes for the Third Party Software tab. Close,and then in the terminal type " sudo apt-get update ".Now, you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu.
<Helios> :D
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nat2610> hi
<amartone> j
<Trae> is the K4 stuff "alpha" or can I consider it a stable release?
<Trae> sorry beta
<nat2610> I can't find the page or the command to upgrade my distro, I currently have feisty and would like to upgrade to the latest kunbunu (8.04)
<nosrednaekim> Trae: its decently stable, yes
<nat2610> can someone give me a hint on the command or an url with a doc for that
<Trae> nosrednaekim, k thanks
<BluesKaj> nat2610, you'll have to upgrade to gutsy , then hardy , (I think)
<Faust-C> can tar extract rar files
<mefisto__> nat2610: if you can't get it to work with adept, to do it in konsole, type do-release-upgrade
 * Faust-C doesnt remember
<xim__> Trae: As stable as beta, as feature complete (relative to kde3.5.9) as an alpha or less imho :)
<nat2610> mefisto__: thanks, that's what I was looking for !
<mefisto__> nat2610: oh feisty, not sure if that command exists in feisty
<Helios> Wat do nisternal and std are doing on the KDE 4.0.4?
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, you sure that will work , upgrading from feisty ?
<Helios> nixternal*
<jacksparrot> ok
<nat2610> yeah it's in. I just tried
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: it should upgrade to gutsy first (I assume)
<genii> mefisto__: Yes, only way to skip intermediate releases is go from LTS to LTS
<mefisto__> nat2610: it might be easier downloading the hardy ISO and doing a new install. certainly less downloading involved
<nat2610> yeah but with all the program and conf I did I d rather wait and get this install automatcly done
<mefisto__> nat2610: back up your xorg.conf -- it might make an easy fix to problems after both upgrades are done (just in case)
<atle> how do i set KDE4 default?
<nosrednaekim> atle: login...with it, and it will be the deafult until you change it
<BluesKaj> remove kde3
<atle> nosrednaekim: so easy ;)
<atle> BluesKaj: i'd like to have kde3 as a backup a bit longer..
<jacksparrot> Peopol, i chekked all the boxes in ADEPT updater, and sudo apt-get update but still it wont find "emesene" when i type install emesene (sudo apt-get install...)
<BluesKaj> atle, yeah, I recommend you keep kde3 , cuz 4 is a PITA :)
<atle> hehe
<atle> starts to look good though
<BluesKaj> looks ain't everything
<atle> tested it when it was released, then it was buggy.. now it seems more stable
<atle> you're right
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands ...
<atle> oh, anyone else having problems with "preview" in dolphin in kde4? works fine in kde3
<nosrednaekim> atle: nope.... BTW, the kde4 channel is #kubuntu-kde4
<jacksparrot> Peopol, i chekked all the boxes in ADEPT updater, and sudo apt-get update but still it wont find "emesene" when i type install emesene (sudo apt-get install...)
<atle> nosrednaekim: thanks, didn't know that
<genii> nosrednaekim: Wel, there's usually only a handful of ppl in there though
<nosrednaekim> jacksparrot: are you on hardy?
<narothepharoh> how do i install mp3 for k3b?
<genii> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jacksparrot> im on kubuntu 7.10
<nosrednaekim> jacksparrot: therein lies the issue :)
<nosrednaekim> !info emesene (gutsy)
<ubottu> Package emesene does not exist in gutsy
<narothepharoh> genii: I know its lib something but i cant remember do you know that way?
<nosrednaekim> narothepharoh: libk3b2-mp3 IIRC
<jacksparrot> oh
<jacksparrot> oki
<nosrednaekim> !find link3b2
<ubottu> Package/file link3b2 does not exist in hardy
<nosrednaekim> !find libk3b2
<ubottu> Found: libk3b2, libk3b2-extracodecs
<nosrednaekim> there you go! the second one
<mefisto__> jacksparrot: you can get a gutsy version here: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=2351
<genii> narothepharoh: Also for the DVDs it's libcss2 or such
<genii> Need medibuntu though
<narothepharoh> It is now  libk3b2-extracodecs to install i guess but thanks anyways
<kristian__> Hi. Can someone tell me, if it is possible to install the "low latency kernel" in Hardy? I don't really feel for using Ubuntu Studio...
<nosrednaekim> !realtime
<ubottu> Factoid realtime not found
<nosrednaekim> kristian__: yes... you can
<nosrednaekim> I think it has the suffix -rt
<genii> Yup
<kristian__> Thanks, where can I find the files for this kernel?
<ASUS-tek> kristian how good is ubuntu studio
<mefisto__> linux-image-rt should do it, right?
<kristian__> I don't know, but I don't like GTK/Gnome...
<ASUS-tek> is it worth installing instated of ubuntu or kubuntu
<ASUS-tek> is it good for watching mves and vdios
<genii> !info linux-image-rt
<kristian__> I think realtime kernel for me is a bit much, too radical...
<ubottu> linux-image-rt: Real time Linux kernel image. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.24.16.18 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<mefisto__> radical?
<kristian__> I only need the "low latency" one, in a realtime setup too many things can and will break.
<mefisto__> the realtime one is the low latency one
<mefisto__> kristian__: in any case, your other kernels will still be installed, and you can choose which one to boot
<kristian__> I believe there exist two different kernels, one that is low latency and one that is realtime.
<kristian__> "I've been testing the realtime kernel and I've had random X server hangs. These seem to lock up the whole PCI bus sometimes, because the NIC becomes unresponsive. These do not occur with the low-latency or generic kernels."
<weswh-> i just downloaded the amd64-desktop version (standard), choose livecd, and install - got through the "kubuntu" grapic, and then black screen. sits forever, press enter, spits the disc back out. strange thing is the kde4 disc worked fine on my system, have it installed now.
<weswh-> i checked the md5 - it's cool...sound like just a coaster maybe?
<kristian__> mefisto__: Thanks, can you tell me how to make this choice during startup?
<genii> mefisto__: There used to be specifically a lowlatency kernel, but I do not think it exists now
<kristian__> mefisto__: ... and, perhaps, where to find the other kernels?
<kristian__> genii: Oh, that would explain it...
<genii> !info linux-image-lowlatency feisty
<ubottu> Package linux-image-lowlatency does not exist in hardy
<mefisto__> kristian__: sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<kristian__> Yes, thanks.
<genii> Hmm. Bot can't separate the !info by dista ny longer :(
<mefisto__> kristian__: it will be a new item in grub menu before boot
<kristian__> So this is the kernel in Ubuntu Studio, now? The linux-rt?
<mefisto__> yes
<genii> kristian__: Yes
<wirechief__> weswh check md5 with md5sum /dev/cdrom  with cd in it that will give you md5 of cd
<kristian__> Great, thanks.
<genii> kristian__: Thats why it was a bit confusing.
<kristian__> genii: yes, I think so.
<mefisto__> kristian__: apt-cache search ubuntustudio will give you a list of ubuntustudio meta-packages you can install, if that's what you want
<kristian__> mefisto__: thanks :)
<wirechief__> weswh check md5 with md5sum /dev/cdrom  with cd in it that will give you md5 of cd (if you burned DAO/SAO
<mefisto__> kristian__: you want to do audio, I assume?
<kristian__> mefisto__: I do :)
<djphe> hey que pasa buenas tardes
<kristian__> mefisto__: any experience?
<ASUS-tek> which launguage is that
<kristian__> djphe: buenas tardes
<ASUS-tek> wtf
<ASUS-tek> english plz
<kristian__> Sorry
<mefisto__> kristian__: I installed ubuntustudio-audio, that gave me plenty of apps to play with.
<djphe> estoy configurando konversation y parece que funciona que gusto
<djphe> hola kristian
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ASUS-tek> ya english only plz
<djphe> ok men
<ASUS-tek> am here to learn i cant understand any thing
<djphe> but if the information is free why isnt free the languaje
<djphe> ?
<ASUS-tek> if i start spking hindi and India lung u wont even understand any thing
<ASUS-tek> ther are more then 3000 differnt laung and dilect so u should only spk english
<ASUS-tek> god know more then that
<JuJuBee> How do I make it so when a user creates a file or folder within the public_html folder, it sets the group to www-data and chmod 750 the file/folder?
<martalli> The repositories are so slow these days
<mefisto__> martalli: you can use the "find best server" button in adept > manage repositories
<stdin> JuJuBee: you need to chgrp public_html to have the group sticky bit. so sudo chmod g+srx should do
<stdin> JuJuBee: *chgrp to www-date and chown
<martalli> mefisto__: Thanks for the tip
<JuJuBee> THe sticky bit will set the gid to the enclosing folders gid?
<stdin> JuJuBee: should be for anything created in the dir
<JuJuBee> Should this be set for /home/username or just /home/username/public_html ?
<JuJuBee> In your opinion
<stdin> just for the public_html dir
<stdin> although the umode may overide the mode of files to 644
<JuJuBee> I did a test and when I created a file in public_html, it got the correct gid, but the chmod was wrong.  It was 760 rather than 750 (mod of public_html)
<viperserv2> i wish i had a public http
<raket> hey flaccid
<kunwon1> My gutsy kubuntu box is hard-freezing at random times when the system's under heavy load - How would I determine what's causing this?
<Daisuke_Laptop> if it's just heavy load, look into heat issues.
<raket> ...
<kunwon1> It's not heat.
<raket> hey people, how would I update firefox to the newest version, since adept won't do it for me?
<kunwon1> I've already ruled that out./
<raket> I though I should add some repos or something?
<xim__> does anyone know how to use the unix find command to search contents of files in a directory and display the text in the terminal?
<weswh-> to what extent can the system take advantage of a dual core processor if running the i386 version?
<nosrednaekim> weswh-: fully
<xim__> i use this so infrequently, and can never remember the syntax
<stdin> JuJuBee: the default mode of new files/dirs is set by the umask
<jacksparrot>  i plugged a USB in... but cant find it? where is it :P (kubuntu 7.10)
<JuJuBee> where to I change the umask
<nosrednaekim> xim__: heh... I'm not that good :)
<nosrednaekim> and intellikey ain't here...
<genii> raket: No. Open up the firefox.cfg file, usually someplace like /usr/lib/firefox<someversionhere>    and edit line: lockPref("app.update.enabled", false);    to read: lockPref("app.update.enabled", true);
<jacksparrot> i plugged a USB in... but cant find it? where is it :P (kubuntu 7.10)
<genii> jacksparrot: If it found it, then in /media
<Halc0x> dudes how to find how many bits is Kubuntu 8.04 (32-bit or 64-bit) ?
<nosrednaekim> Halc0x: whichever one you installed
<genii> Halc0x: Both
<Halc0x> lol O_o
<Halc0x> i don't know what i installed
<stdin> JuJuBee: it's a shell setting, so in ~/.bashrc
<genii> Halc0x: uname -a      will tell you
<JuJuBee> stdin : is there a way to set it globally so world gets nothing?
<Halc0x> UTC 2008 x86_64 , this mean it's 64 ?
<genii> Halc0x: Yes
<genii> Halc0x: Wait
<Halc0x> Thanks for the help dudes :-)
<genii> Halc0x: Yes, 64... i had to ssh into my 64 bit box from this 32 bit one to check :)
<Halc0x> genii Thanks for the big help dude , and sorry for waisting your time
<genii> Halc0x: No worries, and you're welcome
<stdin> JuJuBee: putting it in /etc/environment  would probably do it; umask 0017 should do it
<azwa> hi
<JuJuBee> stdin : does the umask setting in etc/profile apply to GUI or only bash?
<JuJuBee> Beat me to it...
<azwa> i'm now using huawei e220 with kubuntu
<JuJuBee> do yo umean 0027 ?  I want rwxr-x---
<JuJuBee> Will environment set for cli and gui?
<azwa> until now i'm unable to use konqueror to browse the internet
<JuJuBee> What about remote like scp and sftp and samba?
<stdin> JuJuBee: 0007 would be rw-rw----
<azwa> i'm connecting through kppp
<JuJuBee> I don't understand umask then.
<stdin> files don't get the executable bit set by default
<stdin> dirs dor
<stdin> *do
<raket> hey genii, I just saw that you wrote to me. I am wondering though, with what you're telling me I am not installing another copy of firefox right?
<JuJuBee> so if a file needs x, then how does it get set?
<stdin> JuJuBee: you do it manually
<genii> raket: That will update whatever version you have to the newest version there is (stable)
<genii> raket: So yes, new version
<JuJuBee> ok, so then do the files (all) in the public_html folder and down need 640 ?
<raket> genii, alright and is this possible for all apps or just certain ones?
<genii> JuJuBee: Default file creation in unix has no x bit set because it's a security problem where any new created app could be run
<stdin> JuJuBee: with umask 0007 they get 660
<genii> raket: Only in this case firefox
<stdin> JuJuBee: 0027 gets 640
<raket> interesting. so each application is unique in that regard. genii?
<JuJuBee> Thanks.  Will putting umask  0017 in /etc/environment set the perms for file in cli, gui, and remote (samba, scp, sftp)?
<stdin> JuJuBee: but you'd need to chmod ~/public_html to u=rwx,g=rxs,o=s
<JuJuBee> Ah, didn't think of just setting sticky on o
<stdin> JuJuBee: /etc/environment should get sourced by the base shell, then set in every sub-shell
<genii> raket: Most applications can be updated through the package manager fine. Thats what it's for.
<JuJuBee> K, thanks.  I will try.
<stdin> JuJuBee: it makes sure others permissions are 0
<stdin> permissions == confusing, yes ;)
<raket> genii, I only wanted to know how to update stuff that's beyond this release of Kubuntu (the latest). since I know that sometimes we have to wait until the next release
<raket> (or am I mistaken?)
<bpat1182> Approximately how far behind Ubuntu releases is kubunutu?
<genii> bpat1182: It's not
<bpat1182> i.e. what's the wait time between when Ubuntu releases 8.05 and Kubuntu will then have 8.05 released?
<nosrednaekim> bpat1182: there is no ubuntu 8.05
<bpat1182> not yet
<nosrednaekim> and kubuntu releases in sync
<nosrednaekim> there never will be... next is 8.10
<genii> raket: The alternate way is to download the debian or ubuntu based source code and compile it into a package file with the assistance of the app checkinstall
<bpat1182> oh.... interesting releaes cycle
<nosrednaekim> every 6 months
<mefisto__> bpat1182: 8.04 is 2008, 4 (as in april)
<stdin> bpat1182: <year>.<month>
<bpat1182> ah... thanks
<raket> ahh I see. thanks genii, I'll learn about this as I go, I don't wanna go nuts in the beginning
<genii> bpat1182: The 8.04.1 major update is due sometime in July (as I hear the rumours)
<Halc0x> "
<Halc0x> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<Halc0x>          installing.
<Halc0x> ops
<Halc0x> what does this means ?
<bpat1182> I was just wondering about the delay between updates... as many times their security and stability related ;)
<genii> Halc0x: It means you need to go to console login from login manager to install your nvidia driver
<Halc0x> genii: thanks again dude :D
<genii> Halc0x: np
<raket> genii, maybe I can bookmark a tutorial or something though, just so I don't have to ask again... do you know one, or what keywords should I use to search "update source code checkinstall" ?
<raket> I found this
<raket> http://www.summersault.com/community/weblog/2005/04/23/checkinstall-a-safe-way-to-try-out-cutting-edge-linux-software.html
<JuJuBee> Hmm, I set umask = 0017 in /etc/environment and created a folder in public_html it has perms rwxr-x-r-x
<JuJuBee> mostly concerned about world perms
<mefisto__> how does linux cope with a new motherboard? will it boot up, detect the new hardware, etc, or would I have to reinstall?
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> JuJuBee: did you chmod ~/public_html to u=rwx,g=rxs,o=s
<djdarkman> how can I create a kubuntu remix easily? I mean I want to create a remix that includes restricted stuff
<raket> if I partitioned my drive and moved my home directory onto the bigger partition, I still should see /home in "/" right ?
<stdin> !remaster | djdarkman
<ubottu> djdarkman: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<JuJuBee> stdin : yes
<stdin> JuJuBee: did you logout/in after changing the umask?
<stdin> raket: yes
<JuJuBee> Hmm, no.  My  bad.
<stdin> JuJuBee: you can do it in the shell for now
<stdin> JuJuBee: umask 0027; mkdir foo
<JuJuBee> When I log out and in and just mkdir foo, it has 755, but when I do umask 0027 then mkdir foo, it is correct.
<JuJuBee> Do I need tolog out of machine totally?
<raket> stdin: thanks, I was just making sure everything is normal
<stdin> JuJuBee: maybe move the umode line to /etc/profile instead
<stdin> JuJuBee: in fact, just edit the on already in there ;)
<acer4920> merhaba turk varmı
<JuJuBee> Leave in environment ?
<BluesKaj> !tk
<ubottu> Factoid tk not found
<stdin> JuJuBee: remove the one in environment and edit the one in profile
<JuJuBee> K
<stdin> !tr | acer4920
<ubottu> acer4920: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mefisto__> how does linux cope with a new motherboard? will it boot up, detect the new hardware, etc, or would I have to reinstall?
<stdin> mefisto__: should "just work"
<JuJuBee> stdin : same result.
<JuJuBee> Let me try logout of computer then back in...
<stdin> mefisto__: same way we can create a live CD without knowing anything about the hardware it'll run on
<JuJuBee> Nope, same 744
<JuJuBee> sorry 755
<stdin> is that in the public_html dir?
<acer4920> ubottu: saol
<JuJuBee> stdin yes
<mefisto__> stdin: so is there any way to speed up the boot process by telling the installation what hardware is present rather than detecting everything? or am I barking up the wrong tree?
<stdin> JuJuBee: what does the output of "umode" give?
<stdin> mefisto__: it detects it at boot anyway, so there's no need
<stdin> it only take a second or two
<stdin> if that
<JuJuBee> stdin : umode : command not found
<stdin> JuJuBee: erm, umask, sorry ;)
<JuJuBee> hmm 0022
<stdin> didn't get set then
<JuJuBee> I see.
<stdin> you sure you saved it and everything?
<stdin> check it's not being changed in ~/.profile (if you have it)
<JuJuBee> nope, commented out
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone know where the actual .desktop files are for the items in my "quick launcher" ?  It seems that there is a bogus link in there that it can't seem to remove...I'm wondering if a file permission is wrong, but I don't know where the files are.
<Dyyos> hi
<acer4920> selam arkadaşlar
<acer4920> hi
<acer4920> hi turk
<weswh-> this is getting bad. i was able to run the amd64 kde4 live cd and install fine...decided i wanted to go back to 3.5.9. so i got the standard amd64 iso...would do the kubuntu loading screen, and then go blank. done. i got the i386,same thing. have checked md5 and verified disc
<Dyyos> sudo gparted
<Dyyos> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::OptionError'
<Dyyos> Aborted (core dumped)
<Dyyos> wTF??!!
<weswh-> hey guys, i figured out my problems with the install crashing. i had plugged in the DVI cable for my second monitor - that was tripping it out
<dwidmann> dyyos: seeing as I love pointing out the obvious. I'll tell you. It crashed.
<weswh-> :whew:
<Dyyos> why?
<dwidmann> Dyyos: Buggy code? Buggy libraries? Something like that
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10782/
<ubuntu_> bitte um hilfe bei der installation vom vpn client meiner hochschule
<dwidmann> Dyyos: if you google it you might find something, if not report the bug
<Dyyos> dwidmann was working fine before
<zeeon> anyone in here got some experince with proftpd and care to help me with getting it up and running I simply just can't get it to function and i think google are gonna report me for dos attacks soon
<dwidmann> Dyyos: first of all, it's a bad idea to run GUI apps with sudo, use kdesu or gksu instead.
<dwidmann> Dyyos: it can cause user files to get overwritten with ones owned by root which is never fun.
<mefisto__> it would be nice if there was a universal sudo command that knew the difference between gui and cli apps, and behaved accordingly
<ali__> Hibernation problem! on lenove n3000 anyone  had same problem
<mefisto__> actually, is there anything wrong with using kdesudo with cli commands?
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, no
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong
<BluesKaj> sudo still works ok in the terminal tho
<Boingo> Hello everyone.  I am using 8.04 (KDE 3.x) recently upgraded from 7.x.  When I use my DVD/CD RW everything works great.  Until I launch K3B.  Then the drive is unusable (With the hardware button or any applications) until I reboot, then it all works again.
<Boingo> Someone had a similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-546220.html
<Boingo> But the fix was to go to gutsy,.
<Boingo> I am already on Hardy.
<Dyyos>   gksu gparted
<Dyyos> (gksu:19403): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Dyyos> dwidmann: damn!! my bad!!
<dwidmann> Dyyos: hmm?
 * Dyyos re-logs with ssh -Y
<Boingo> Any tips/hints anyone has would be greatly appreciated.
<Boingo> I have uninstalled k3b and reinstalled it.
<BluesKaj> Boingo, get the medibuntu repository added to your sources.list , then sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3 libdvdcss2 kubuntu-restricted-extras w32codecs
<Boingo> BluesKaj: Oooh, ok, let me try that.
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mefisto__> !libk3b2
<ubottu> Factoid libk3b2 not found
<mefisto__> libk3b2-extracodecs not libk3b2-mp3
<dwidmann> mefisto__: using kdesu[do] for cli apps works, but you get a gui popup irregardless of what kind of app it is - if it were smart enough to know that it were a cli app and/or the command was being run from the cli, or had a seperate option (like --cli, or it coudl be done the other way around, default to cli and have a --gui option, or configurable either way) it could really do the trick.
<kishore> now with qt 4.4 available in hardy repos, it is still recommended to build qt-copy?
<_kaze_> hello averyone, someone use konversation ? because i got a problem : when i want to conenct to an irc server with SSL i got a modal window with detail of the ssl certificat and when i close it the widow open again and again ... i have to kill konversation to do somethink.
<dwidmann> kishore: qt 4.4 should be usable I would think.
<BluesKaj> libk3b2-extracodecs ? hmm don't think that exists
<dwidmann> kishore: however in the future you're probably going to need or want qt-copy seeing as kde tends to follow/push qt's bleeding edge
<kishore> dwidmann: there are several patches in qt-copy.. would that matter?
<dwidmann> kishore: one way to find out ;)
<Dyyos> dwidmann: got it
<dwidmann> Dyyos: working?
<kishore> dwidmann: :-)
<ckaosa> hello
<ckaosa> how do i connect to a vista share?
<Dyyos> dwidmann: I left out the -Y in ssh
<vyacheslav> Hi everybody ! I would like to know if there is any POSITIVE experience with satellite tv tuners (any model of PCI or USB). just I want to buy one which works under Ubuntu.
<_kaze_> hello averyone, someone use konversation ? because i got a problem : when i want to conenct to an irc server with SSL i got a modal window with detail of the ssl certificat and when i close it the widow open again and again ... i have to kill konversation to do somethink.
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: I can't find libk3b2-mp3. I assumed the name was changed
<Dyyos> vyacheslav #mythtv
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, it's in the medibuntu repos
<dwidmann> Dyyos: yeap, that would do it,I was just curious if it still crashed after that ... didn't think it would
<vyacheslav> Thanks
<Boingo> BluesKaj: Ok, I installed those.
<ckaosa> i cant mount a windows share
<BluesKaj> vyacheslav, tvtime works as well, if you already have a tuner card
<BluesKaj> vyacheslav, I used my tvwonder pro with a satellite receiver video input to the pc
<ckaosa> get permission denied
<ckaosa> anyone?
<craig__> can anyone help me with a problem in xsession-errors file?
<BluesKaj> ckaosa, do you have the vista shares on a different pc or on a partiton ?
<craig__> my xsession-errors file grows large and fills my /home partition
<Boingo> Does fstab get overwritten by anything in kubuntu?
<Boingo> I mean on an automated basis.
<Boingo> I keep editing the credentials files used by some mounts, but the credential files are overwritten the next time I open them (or at least revert to the incorrect settings)
<dwidmann> Boingo: well, I don't think fstab itself is overwritten, which credential fils are you referring to?
<Boingo> dwidmann: I have 3 shares to another Samba server.
<ville_> why is that, when I play my movie on the screen, even if I put on "full screen" its only a little screen with thick black borders?
<Boingo> There is one cred file per share.
<Boingo> They mount to 3 points in my home folder.
<Boingo> The cred files have "username = password"  but need to be "username=password"  (no spaces)
<Boingo> If I edit the files to have no spaces, mount -a works.
<dwidmann> Boingo: remove all write access from the credential files maybe?
<Boingo> If I leave the spaces, it doesnt work.
<mefisto__> ville_: in kaffeine?
<dwidmann> Boingo: for spacs I think you need to use \040
<dwidmann> Boingo:  for Samba anyhow
<Boingo> I dont need the sapces.
<Boingo> But I edit the files, save them, and mount.
<vyacheslav> Thanks to all for comments on my question
<Boingo> When I reboot, the cred files are changed back to containg space.
<ville_> mefisto__:  in every player :/ using vlc atm
<dwidmann> Boingo: I can see two workarounds for that
<dwidmann> Boingo: the first being to try removing *all* write access from the cred files, including roots write permissions.
<jimmy51vinsky> anyone here use vmware?
<dwidmann> jimmy51vinsky: I haven't used it recently, but I've been known to use it if that counts.
<weswh-> did restricted extras kind of make medibuntu obsolete, or is that still a good thing to have?
<Boingo> dwidmann: But what is changing it?
<jimmy51vinsky> ok. yesterday i got virtual box working in seamless mode, but was told vmware has features that are even better for host and vm app integration.
<jimmy51vinsky> i want to be able to alt-tab between host and target apps with ALT-TAB, as if they're running under linux
<dwidmann> Boingo: I don't know, but if it can't write to the file it'll have a hard time changing it ;)
<jimmy51vinsky> do you know how to configure that in vmware?
<Boingo> True.
<mefisto__> ville_: look in vlc preferences > output modules. turn on "advanced options". what video output module is it using?
<dwidmann> Boingo: I've no idea
<weswh-> jimmy51athome: the workstation versions, have better features imo
<dwidmann> weswh-: don't the workstation vesion cost $ though?
<weswh-> virtualbox has potential i think, but not crazy about it right now
<weswh-> yes
<ville_> mefisto__:  "default"
<joseph> i upgraded to hardy from gutsy and i don't like the new, buggy, firefox.  however when i try to install the old firefox, apt-get wants to install firefox-3.0 too.  what package do i need to install to just get back the stable firefox?
<dwidmann> weswh-: speaking of that, just how expensive is it?
<jimmy51vinsky> weswh-:  i've got vmware workstation 6.03 right now... with a xp vm running outlook
<weswh-> vbox for free has more features than vmware server for free
<ville_> mefisto__:  should I use "X11"?
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone know where the actual .desktop files are for the items in my "quick launcher" ?  It seems that there is a bogus link in there that it can't seem to remove...I'm wondering if a file permission is wrong, but I don't know where the files are.
<weswh-> but, is possibly less stable, imo
<weswh-> dwidmann: around $200
<jimmy51vinsky> so... any takers on how to configure seamless mode for vmware workstation?
<joseph> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<mefisto__> ville_: xvideo
<joseph> i don't WANT the new version.  it's buggy!
<weswh-> which OS is your host?
<jimmy51vinsky> kubuntu 8.04 host
<ville_> mefisto__: nope, still not working. only the black borders grow. the picture stays as little
<aaroncampbell> joseph: you can install firefox-2 to get the most recent 2.x version
<joseph> aaroncampbell: thank you.
<aaroncampbell> np
<ville_> mefisto__: with X11 it works properly in fullscreen, though it starts to lag like hell
<dwidmann> weswh-: seeing as you seem to know a good bit about these things .... what do you know about xen?
<weswh-> dwidmann: i've actually never used it. i have pretty basic needs, only know what i know from trying to get my stuff to work :)
<dwidmann> weswh-: oh ... okay, I was just curious. I've been thinking about trying it to play around with things. vmware-server practically pampers me though, so I don't know a whole lot. :(
<mefisto__> ville_: just guessing now, try xvideo, then go to the xvideo subsection and tick "alternate fullscreen method"
<weswh-> right...that's the way it should be :)
<weswh-> do you use kubuntu as your host os?
<ville_> mefisto__: already tried that :/ no effect
<weswh-> i am about to get into that myself...need to run an xp VM on kubuntu. vmware server is what I am going to go with
<dwidmann> weswh-: yes sir :)
<weswh-> don't really need "features"
<weswh-> do you use an xp vm ever? if so, how does it work out for you?
<dwidmann> weswh-: last time I tried it I had played around with the vm's hardware settings one too many times, and it invalidated the license :\
<weswh-> heh
<weswh-> hate that
<dwidmann> weswh-: other than that it worked fine though ... video speed wasn't terribly impressive ... but without direct access to the gpu it ccouldn't be.
<weswh-> sure
<weswh-> what res were you running?
<dwidmann> weswh-: I think I had it set to 1024x768
<weswh-> one problem i've had out of vbox in i can not get an xp vm to run 1680x1050...which i need for it to do. heh
<mefisto__> ville_: it might be related to your xorg.conf file. I used to have this problem until I found a howto to set up compiz with my video card, which resulted in a much better xorg.conf (basically everything was faster and smoother and looked better). since then fullscreen with xvideo (which I think is the default) always worked.
<jimmy51vinsky> apologies for exiting... my machine rebooted.  did anyone reply to the vmware seamless mode question?
<ville_> mefisto__: well I had alot of problem installing my video card anyways
<ville_> mefisto__: what should I tweak in xorg.conf?
<mefisto__> ville_: what kind of video card? ati?
<ville_> mefisto__:  SiS Mirage 1, integrated shit
<ville_> mefisto__:  It's brand new ITX-motherboard from intel
<mefisto__> you could try googling "SiS Mirage 1 xorg.conf" and see what you can find, or search ubuntuforums.
<ville_> mefisto__: I've been doing that for 3 days now, and I'm really getting up in my ass. So damn frustrated.
<mefisto__> ville_: I know, I've been there. maybe search for a howto for compiz and your card? just ignore the compiz stuff and look at whatever it says about xorg.conf editing
<ftzfzt> test
<ville_> mefisto__: Well. With compiz you mean compiling the sourcecode?
<mefisto__> ville_: sourcecode for what? you mean a driver for your card?
<ville_> mefisto__: Well I have the drivers (patched ones) and it works just fine. I dunno what to change in the xorg.conf anymore. I really don't know anything and I'm really tired :E there are alot of mentions about updating BIOS, but I have no clue how to do that in linux
<visiware> hi, Does Skype works on kubuntu?
<dwidmann> visiware: well, it has in the past. It probably still does.
<weswh-> can anyone link me to the reference for installing nvidia drivers in 8.04? (kde 3.5.9)
<visiware> I have some bugs.... If I run the updates it crash, if I install Skype I see dust on the screen and I have to reformat the disk
<visiware> thanks dwid...
<mefisto__> ville_: the only reason I mentioned compiz is that for me, setting it up according to a howto for my video card gave me a well-configured xorg.conf that made video generally much better than it was
<ville_> mefisto__:  I have no clue where to search for a such thing :E
<mefisto__> ville_: there's a long thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-463077.html but make sure you keep backups of any files you replace or edit, in case you make things worse
<igor__> hi all
<ville_> mefisto__: problem is, its for the old version. this is brand new :) only like three weeks old
<ville_> mefisto__: mine is "D201GLY2" not "D201GLY" :---)
<visiware> where do I find libasound2 1.0.12?
<mefisto__> ville_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4697207&postcount=4       D201GLY2 !!!
<dwidmann> visiware: dunno, that looks like an old version
<craig__> I am seeking help with errors being logged to xsession-errors, anybody?
<dwidmann> visiware: .15 is current
<visiware> Dwid, thanks. Is in the O.S.?
<ville_> mefisto__: that's exactly what I'm using :--) those patched drivers work like a horse, but the video is the only problem. Damn fullscreen :/
<dwidmann> visiware: 1.0.15 is included with hardy ... not sure about other releases.
<visiware> It's the first time I install al Linus O.S. I'm a developer in .NET and I'd li to develop also on linux O.S.
<craig__> MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: error reading from: /dev/video0 eno: Device or resource busy (16)
<visiware> ok.  Dwid, I'll buy a book... eeheh.  I like Kubuntu a lot at this moment
<mefisto__> ville_: did you try any other video output modules in vlc? OpenGL maybe?
<ville_> mefisto__: X11 gave fullscreen, flickering and lagging, X gave good quality and smooth, but little. All of the others were just black or only sound.
<asjr> hi
<_myrtille_> hi
<_myrtille_> :)
<asjr> =)
<shadowhywind> hay all since i installed the beta of hardy during boot i no longer get the splash screen just a full text boot, any ideas on how to get the splash back?
<Mefisto_de> does anyone know a program to make keymaps
<Mefisto_de> ??
<mefisto__> ville_: in kaffeine settings > xine engine parameters > video there is a longer list of drivers to choose from. also, in the expert options tab, make sure "disable all video scaling" is not ticked
<mefisto__> Mefisto_de: "xkeycaps - manipulate X11 keymaps (for xmodmap) graphically"     --  I've never used it though
<mistiipu> iam on a server that shares internet to 2 computers. i want to limit their bandwidth to 20k/s jointly pc1+pc2=20k/s and give them priority to my persoanal internet use on server.  secondly i dont want any of the two pcs suck all the bandwidth (by excesive downloading at a time or by torrents) and drain the others pcs band. (out of 20k/s). "i dont want any 3rd distro or another router. i use linux and want it to route".
<mistiipu> i think i need the tc command? where to read about it. and what else i need? thirdly i want to moniter each pc what he is doing. sniff internet. keep detailed records. (if he does any illegal activity eg.) see gui graphic speed graphs. etc. any app or guidance please?
<mefisto__> mistiipu: man tc
<mistiipu> mefisto__ ok. is that all i need?
<mistiipu> mefisto__ and someone said i need qos?
<mefisto__> mistiipu: I don't know, but almost all installed commands have a manual at "man <command>"
<mistiipu> ok
<mistiipu> thx
<reagleBRKLN> anyone have swfdec 0.6 and konq working together on hardy? tiref of flash-nonfree instability
<Dyyos> m$$ $uckz
<kyncani_> reagleBRKLN: there is a gnash plugin for lonqueror
<kyncani_> (konqueror-plugin-gnash)
<reagleBRKLN> kyncani_: yes, trying that now but i hear swdec is better
<kyncani_> I have not tried swdec in a while, I'm settled with gnash now / for now
<reagleBRKLN> on gnash: yea, no sound and can't use controls
<Faust-C> im trying to install vmware-server
<Faust-C> i know that a older version was in a repo but im not finding it in kubuntu
<timboy> having issues with sound in kubuntu 8.04... i have everything turned up but i still can't hear anything... :(
<Faust-C> is vmware-server in repos somewhere
 * Faust-C knows someone knows
<timboy> timboy: knows nothing
<Faust-C> i cant recall how i installed in ubuntu, i enabled a repo and it worked
 * Faust-C also wonders how to get ipod nano working in linux
<timboy> Faust-C: go with virtualbox... much better and 3x faster at least
<Faust-C> timboy: problem is that its a pita to do non natted network
<Faust-C> i mean i like it its just my vms are in vmware format
 * Faust-C wonder if i could convert them
<Faust-C> if i can convert them ill try it out again
<timboy> Faust-C: no need to convert it opens vmdk images
<timboy> natively
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone know where the actual .desktop files are for the items in my "quick launcher" ?  It seems that there is a bogus link in there that it can't seem to remove...I'm wondering if a file permission is wrong, but I don't know where the files are.
<timboy> can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound?
<Faust-C> timboy: ah ic sweet deal
<xxx> hi
<Faust-C> timboy: whats wrong w/ snd
<timboy> Faust-C: give it a shot i switched about 4 months ago and wouldn't go back
<timboy> Faust-C: not working at all no playback on my kedubuntu box
<timboy> using hardy
<mefisto__> timboy: do you have more than one soundcard?
<timboy> mefisto_no
<Faust-C> timboy: what does alsamixer show
<dom> je recherche de l aide install tor unbutu
<timboy> Faust-C: alsamixer won't open. not sure if it's due to pulseaudio... when i run alsamixer i get: ** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused / alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<Faust-C> can you do it as sudo
<mistiipu>  how can i run munin?
<timboy> Faust-C: no
<Faust-C> hmm
<superhgg_> guys,, how do i download torrents in kubuntu,, where do i get the torrent client
<mefisto__> timboy: in system settings > sound system > hardware tab, is Advanced Linux Sound Architecture selected?
<mefisto__> superhgg_: ktorrent should already be installed
<Faust-C> superhgg_: dude look in the menu
<weswh-> does anyonw know where there is an archive of the kubuntu guide for Gusty?
<weswh-> all i can find is Hardy - and the section on nvidia drivers is empty
<timboy> mefisto_ it was on autodetect. I made it alsa and alsamixer still doesn't work same error
<weswh-> oh i got it
<timboy> mefisto_ i guess it is still trying to restart sound system... should i restart?
<timboy> mefisto__: or can i run an init.d command?
<mefisto__> timboy: and it restarted the sound system when you changed it?
<weswh-> ok the gutsy guide doesn't have anything there either. supposedly this is easy now...anyone know a reference for how to install nvidia binary drivers in hardy/gutsy? if i go under system>hardware devices...it says no proprietary drivers used. i have restricted modules installed
<timboy> mefisto__: I stopped it and started it again and now alsa is set. alsamixer still doesn't start and sound still doesn't work...
<timboy> mefisto__: i spoke too soon! it works!!!! thanks a bunch!!!!!! mwuhahahhahah
<simi> hi how can i configure compiz in kubuntu?(i am a ubuntu user for 2 years and i want to try kubuntu) i installed the packages
<timboy> simi: just run compiz --replace should work
<weswh-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia <= trying to follow this, I simply don't have "restricted drivers" under that area. also, if I search for nvidia through add/remove programs, I don't see the driver there.
<weswh-> is this incomplete documentation? I am on an out of the box i386 kde 3.5.9 hardy
<simi> i want to configure compiz effects , in ubuntu appears a menu named advanced desktop effects
<xxx> hello all just new here
<mefisto__> weswh-: on hardy, it's called Hardware Drivers, found in Kmenu > System
<timboy> weswh-: go to system settings then monitor and display then hardware it will show you in there
<foka> Hi!  I'm wondering: Has anybody experienced problem with "displayconfig"  (Monitors and Display in System Settings), e.g. cannot switch to certain resolutions?
<zeeon> is it possible to add multiple user to the same home dir?
<sigma_1234> whats the easiest way to install openoffice 3.0 beta?
<weswh-> mefisto__: jockey - gotcha. so it says no proprietary drivers in use...do you know what I need to install, to get it to show up there?
<mefisto__> weswh-: there's nothing in the list?
<foka> Say: 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480 work, but not 720x400, 832x624, 1280x960, 1280x1024 and 1600x1200?
<xxx> does any know if there exsist any free material with practices and info about ubuntu and if so where to find it ?
<weswh-> mefisto__: nope (fresh install...) i installed restricted extras, and restricted modules says it is up to date as well
<jabba_> one of my users just asked me if i can triple-boot vista, xp, and hardy for him. is there a faq? my understanding is vista is not happy about multiboot.
<weswh-> i've never run anything to specifically install the nvidia drivers....that's what i am trying to find, really
<weswh-> even if i had to change xorg.conf myself. heh
<jabba_> weswh-: have you used envy?
<weswh-> nope...was just wondering if that should be my next step? i just haven't found a point of authority on what the right process is
<jabba_> i used envy with my quadro
<jabba_> problem is i have a dual-out card and xinerama and composite don't play nice.
<jabba_> unfortunately, i have two 22's, not a single 3200x1100 display :/
<jabba_> envy works well though, and with amd64, the nvidia product doesnt quite work.
<weswh-> gotcha..well, i reverted to i386 for that reason among a few others
<weswh-> is envy the best way to do it? not the good old days of install glx or something
<anothernickthen> does any know if there is like an ubuntu guide for dummys ?
<jabba_> weswh-: i have not had any luck with the nvidia installer
<jabba_> but i think that's related to my using amd64
<wayneandleanne> hi all, does anybody know what type of usb audio headsets are supported?
<jabba_> the 'arch' directory is a little fubar on my end.
<jabba_> envy Did The Right Thing.
<jabba_> there's no /harm/ in trying the nvidia thing if you're not a license fascist
<jabba_> but i suspect envy will work for you.
<jussi01> !training | anothernickthen
<ubottu> anothernickthen: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<anothernickthen> thx obottu
<jussi01> wayneandleanne: most of them - I have a logitech thats nice
<jussi01> !bot | anothernickthen
<ubottu> anothernickthen: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<weswh-> license...i thought envy just installed the nvidia binary driver?
<wayneandleanne> jussi01: any setup probslems?
<jabba_> weswh-: like i said, fascism.
<anothernickthen> hmm the first bot i like lol, mucht better then those bots on chats
<jussi01> wayneandleanne: hrm, it did take a few tweaks, cant really remember them. :/
<wayneandleanne> fair enough, thanks
<weswh-> jabba_: do you know if there is a referencce for how to install it the nvidia way that you are referring to?
<weswh-> btw, is your nick related to jabbawockeez? if so..good call, heh
<crash__> How does one determine the release version of Kubuntu that one is running?
<jabba_> weswh-: /whois jabba_
<jabba_> weswh-: as far as how to install, it's easy. go to nvidia's site, put your card type in the search field with "linux," download the installer doohickey, and run it.
<ere4si> crash__: uname -a     in a konsole
<jussi01> !version | crash__
<ubottu> crash__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<bpat1434> In ubuntu the b43 driver is available if I look at installed hardware, yet it's missing in Kubuntu.... is there a solution to this that I don't know about?
<jabba_> if it has a ready driver, it will install it. if not, itwill try to compile it.
<jabba_> there isn't a lot of user interaction. after that, you can configure stuff with "nvidia-xconfig"
<jabba_> (which has a manpage)
<weswh-> hrmm...ok. ijust thought there was a way to get to that through apt
<crash__> hm
<crash__> 8.04
<crash__> which means I dont need all these 7.1 sources in my sources.list, right?
<weswh-> but i am reading about envy...looks promising
<mefisto__> weswh-: there is nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new, and nvidia-glx-legacy, but I don't know if you should install any of those. do "apt-cache search nvidia"
<Halc0x> dudes how to complie source with many .c , .h files and one file named "Makefile"?
<weswh-> ah...apt-get install envyng-qt :)
<jabba_> Halc0x: make(1)
<jabba_> Halc0x: probably sh configure && make
<Halc0x> jabba_: ok i will try
<crash__> righto then. Adept just went nuts doing something or other.\
<jabba_> weswh-: let me know how that works. that's what i did.
<crash__> fetching new headers shouldn't take more than a few seconds, right?
<weswh-> crash__: at times it can take a while
<weswh-> esp. when the servers are under higher load
<crash__> grr
 * crash__ stabs the server
<weswh-> mmhmm
 * jabba_ hands crash__ some tool to listen to
<dwidmann> crash__: my header fetching has been *exceedingly* slow also.
<mefisto__> crash__: are you still waiting?
<jabba_> tof_: are you somebody who would remember the hostname spinup.yi.org?
<mistiipu>  i hope i can do user1+user2=20k/s  in proxy server . squid?
<jussi01> mistiipu: best to ask in just 1 place at a time ;)
<mistiipu> jussi01 hm
<crweb> anyone else experiencing huge delays and very slow speeds on official ubuntu servers?
<jussi01> crash__: yes, a lot of people
<jussi01> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<crweb> well, i figured as much.. but a few bytes per sec was a little less than I was expecting
<mefisto__> adept > manage repositories has a "select best server" button that will ping them all and choose the fastest one
<crweb> for me it just chooses archive.ubuntu.com
<dwidmann> I can understand slow, but 400 and 506 errors are just annoying :(
<mefisto__> crweb: move to another country :)
<crash_hates_time> I may have accidentaly told adept to upgrade  KDE to 4
<stdin> huh? you mean you told it to install KDE 4?
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: its a seperate set of packages for kde4, so upgrading to it is an impossibility. Installing side by side can be done.
<crweb> crash_hates_time: kde3 and kde4 can be installed at same time.
<stdin> you can't upgrade from KDE 3 to KDE 4
<crash_hates_time> *shrug*I clicked Upgrade Everything.
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: there are distinct kde4 and kde3 packages
<jabba_> i've actually got gnome, kde3 and kde4 installed.
<khaije1> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<crash_hates_time> Lemme clarify..  i wasn't complaingin or asking for help there. Just bored whilst the downloads progress.
 * jussi01 points at #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<zeeon> ok i have been struggeling to get an ftpd server running all day i've been reading guides and what not for hours...and i just can't get it working would anyone help me get this right ?
<dwidmann> I wonder if there are any ubuntu mirrors that aren't under full load right now ...... archive and us.archive are definitely loaded way beyond capacity
<jussi01> zeeon: is there a reason that you want ftp? sftp is enabled by default iirc
<dwidmann> jussi01: probably have to install openssh-server first
<jussi01> dwidmann: heh, I keep forgetting, usually first thing I install
<jussi01> zeeon: sudo apt-get install ssh
<dwidmann> jussi01: me too really
<crash_hates_time> I understand the general conventions for version numbers. But can anyone tell me why many of these packages have a verision of 4:3.x.x
<zeeon> aah ok will try
<jussi01> zeeon: then you can sftp into the machine
<mefisto__> I'm using ftp.netspace.net.au and it's as fast as ever
<zeeon> ok
<crweb> crash_hates_time: maybe because some of the development versions of apps for version 4 of kde were releases as 3.5.xx
<dwidmann> zeeon: and seeing as sftp works with zero configuration ... you'll be good to go in the event you can manage to get the mirrors to let you download the package :)
<crweb> crash_hates_time: i'm not sure though
<dwidmann> Hmm, seems the uk mirror is doing a little better right now.
<dwidmann> ack, but it's not in sync with the others yet :(
<stdin> crweb: the 4: part has nothing to do with kde4
<Boingo> Ok, I added mediabuntu and updated, and still my k3b disables my cd/drd/rw drive.
<jussi01> if its at all possible, you may want to leave the mirrors alone for a while - then there is less load and the people cureently using them will get their stuff faster, and they will be back up sooner.
<dwidmann> crweb: kdelibs4 = kde3, kdelibs5 = kde4
<crweb> dwidmann: ok?
<Mimi> Is there a way to make gnome apps and other stuff like firefox not look like Poo under KDE?
<crweb> dwidmann: the question was why some apps are  4:3.5.xx
<stdin> crash_hates_time, crweb: it's called an epoch, it happens when a newer version is uploaded during development but needs to be reverted to an older one, the (any number): makes the lower version appear newer to dpkg
<crweb> stdin: ah i see
<mistiipu>  a client on proxy can do anything like he is on his own dsl connection? until the server restricts something?
<stdin> the not-so-good thing is that, once it's added, it can never be removed
<jefbr> nick name jeferson
<jefbr> nick name now jeferson
<jefbr> nickname now jeferson
<stdin> jefbr: trying to change nicks?
<Mimi>  /nick jefferson
<jussi01> jefbr: /nick newnickname
<Mimi> oops i cant spell :)
<jussi01> :)
<stdin> there you go :)
<jeferson> obrigado
<Mimi> yay a portuguese person :D
 * Mimi offers bresh baked feijoada
<Mimi> O.o
<dwidmann> Mimi: I acn't spele wlel eihter.
<Mimi> lol
<crash_hates_time> stdin: what is "it" and why can it never be removed?
<Mimi> Aaaah how I missed the kubuntu crowd :)
<jeferson> sim
<stdin> crash_hates_time: <stdin>  it's called an epoch, it happens when a newer version is uploaded during development but needs to be reverted to an older one, the (any number): makes the lower version appear newer to dpkg
<stdin> it can never be removed because then the version number of the new package would seem lower than the old package to dpkg
<crash_hates_time> heh
<eugen_> ArTo:
<crash_hates_time> I begin to miss the simplicity of a setup.exe
<eugen_> ce zici ma?
<stdin> !it | eugen_
<ubottu> eugen_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> crash_hates_time: you don't need to understand the meaning of the version numbers, just as long as dpkg does ;)
<crash_hates_time> stdin: lol that reminds me of the Apple philosophy. "Dont worry about the how and why. Just click."
<mefisto__> Mimi: have you seen this page: http://konquefox.free.fr/
<stdin> crash_hates_time: well I told you why, and all packagers need to know about it, but the general use doesn't "need" to know, unless they want to
<_sourcemaker> which encryption method is more secure for instant messaging.. otr or pgp?
<crash_hates_time> stdin: dont get me wrong. Im not bashing your input nor disregarding your answers. They are indeed helpful. Im just.. bah, Im bored and want someone to talk to :P
<stdin> crash_hates_time: I didn't take it as an insult at all :)
<KennethP> Thanks to all you guys for a slim and perfect upgrade to Hardy. How do I test KDE4? Can't find the info on kubuntu.org
<Boohbah> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<dwidmann> Hmm, I wonder if the easynews mirror is up-to-date
<Mimi> mefisto__:  i havent, thanks, looks interesting; i was asking in general.. mmm looks though
<crash_hates_time> dont you just download kde4 from the website
<KennethP> Boohbah: Thanks, but thought that it was included in Hardy?
<Boohbah> there are a number of ways to install kde4
<NickPresta> crash_hates_time, you use your package manager as much as you can. Very rarely does the average user need to compile something when the package is in the repo.
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: what? and build kde4 from source? Only if you've got time and patience ...
<Boohbah> KennethP: if you get the kde4 cd then it is
<Boingo> Does anyone have any other ideas as to why k3b is killing my burner?
<KennethP> Boohbah: Ahhh - I just upgraded via Adept. I'll try installing via the packet manager then. Thanks.
<crash_hates_time> NickPresta, dwidmann: I have time. I have patience. I have an insatiable urge to break things until I understand how they work.
<mefisto__> Mimi: do you have gtk-qt-engine installed? I think it's installed by default, but if not, installing that will help
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: then LFS is for you!
<Boohbah> kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-i386.iso or 	kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<dwidmann> Boohbah: what processor do you have?
<crash_hates_time> hm
<crash_hates_time> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is linux from scratch www.linuxfromscratch.org; not to be confused with  LTS which is the long term support version of ubuntu (6.06 and 8.04)
<Mimi> mefisto__:  now thanks to you i do :D thanks!
<Boohbah> Sysinfo for 'booh-desktop': Linux 2.6.24-16-rt running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2600+ at 2088 MHz (4177 bogomips), , RAM: 1477/1509MB, 148 proc's, 1.17d up
<Boohbah> dwidmann: why do you ask?
<dwidmann> [17:06] <Boohbah> kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-i386.iso or kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso ---- lookslike a question
<Boohbah> no
<Boohbah> that was for KennethP
<crash_hates_time> dwidmann: No thanks to LFS. I'm a nerd, not a masocist.
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: I was just kidding
<melkart> do i understand correctly that all packages in universe main multiverse and restricted should fit together, say, that there should be no package which depends on other packages which are not downloadable (because they are not in the repositories)?
<mefisto__> melkart: sounds right to me
<dwidmann> Wow, the Argonne national labs mirror seems to be up to date and fast :)
<melkart> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libghc6-cabal-dev <-- this package depends on ghc6 (<< 6.6.1)
<melkart> but ghc6 (<< 6.6.1) is not in hardy's respository (was upgraded to a newer version)
<dwidmann> according to the launchpad page they've got a 10Gbps link and they're up to date instead of lagging a week behind like all the other non-official mirrors ...
 * jabba_ grabs a +4/+4 vorpal sword of middle-management-beheading and sets out to fix problems
<melkart> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libghc6-hgl-dev <--- and this package caused some kind of inconsistency that i was unable to fix, neither by uninstalling nor by trying "apt-get -f install" repeatedly
 * dwidmann offers jabba a shovel and a black trash bag
<crash_hates_time> I know lspci gives me a hardware listing, but how I do determine what drivers are being used to control hardware deviceshttp://www.google.com/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official?
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: you can get a list of loaded modules with lsmod
<crash_hates_time> graci
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: might also be able to get some info from kinfocenter and/or kde-hal-device-manager
<crash_hates_time> hm
<crash_hates_time> does Kubuntu auto-detect new hardware on boot? Will it try to autoload drivers for it?
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: what do you mean?
<mefisto__> crash_hates_time: yes it does (I was asking that earlier)
<acemo> does kubuntu 8.04 uses inetd by default?
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: heres how it is
 * melkart finds that both his bugs are already reported
<crash_hates_time> coreymon77: I think that 8.04 has inbuilt support for my wireless device, so I killed the NDIS drivers. Now I just need to figure out how to (re?)install the original
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: for the most part it can handle whatever you throw at it, exception being the video card.
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: if new hardware is connected to your computer, kubuntu should see it on boot, and install anything that is needed
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: and to some extent monitors
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: the two exceptions to that rule are typically vid cards and wifi cards
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: as for the wifi card, i can help you with that
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: what card are we talking
<]GaRu[> have a good night people!!!
<crash_hates_time> coreymon77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10817/
<coreymon77> oooh, hehehe, this is a fun card **rolls eyes sarcastically***
<crash_hates_time> coreymon77: so I hear.
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: sorry, free driver is borked, you gotta use ndis
<coreymon77> unfortunately
<crash_hates_time> knew it was broken in 7, was hoping 8 had fixed it
<ubuntu_> hak
<coreymon77> ubuntu_: hey there
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: sorry, i hate telling people they have to use ndis as much as you hate hearing it
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: but sadly, you have a crap wifi card :P
<_sourcemaker> is there a release date for the next stable kde 4.1 release?
<crash_hates_time> eh, it was free. Cant complain.
<coreymon77> _sourcemaker: there hasnt been a stable 4.1 release
<acemo> _sourcemaker: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Schedules/KDE4/4.1_Release_Schedule see here for a release schedule for kde 4.1
<dwidmann> _sourcemaker: the stable 4.1 release will *probably* be in late july
<_sourcemaker> dwidmann: ok thanks
<_sourcemaker> dwidmann: will this release be really stable or a "fake stable" release like 4.0 :-) ?
<dwidmann> _sourcemaker: 4.1 is the one that was actually intended for users as far as I've heared
<dwidmann> *heard
<_sourcemaker> dwidmann: great
<acemo> _sourcemaker: kde 4.0 was never ment for the end users, it was only a release for developers to get bussy, 4.1 is supposed to be for the end users.
<Gibby69> hi all, how do i alter my log on screen size and position
<techbw> hey! all.
<techbw> anyone know of any good free front end for freeradius, anything similar to radiusmanager, but free
<acemo> hey techbw
<techbw> hey!
<coreymon77> techbw: and what exactly is freeradius exactly?
<techbw> freeradius is a radius server, used to authenticate clients when connecting to a hotspot or xdsl type pppoe connection
<techbw> small - large Wireless internet service providers are known to use free radius in conjunction with radius manager.
<techbw> So basicall I want to use a similar system for myself and friends, and I can monitor the network, so that I know who is using all the bandwidth, and limit the users that over use the system
<coreymon77> ah, in other words, proprietary software used to connect to peoples networks
<techbw> no freeradius is free, there is a free front end, but don't like it, and don't really understand it...radiusmanager is much better, but not free
<wesley> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> wesley: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<techbw> not to connecto to peoples networks, it is used to make sure that only people authorised to connect to network can actually connect
<jose> hla
<jose> hola
<wesley> how can i remove all kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<techbw> like your router dials into your service provider, they authenticate your connection with a radius server
<jose> existe alguna aplicacion como genome-art para kubuntu
<acemo> !se jose
<ubottu> Factoid se jose not found
<acemo> !se | jose
<ubottu> jose: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<acemo> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Simonft> ﻿im on kubuntu and trying to install raptormenu, and I installed qtmake, but when I do cmake ../ it says CMake Error: Qt qmake not found!
<dwidmann> Simonft: must be some exported variable or something you can set to force it to look where it actually ist
<Simonft> dwidmann: im not sure how to do that.
<dwidmann> Simonft: it would be something like export SOMEVAR=something ..... maybe something like export MAKE=/usr/bin/qmake  would work
<crash_hates_time> does lspci query USB devices?
<dwidmann> hard to say
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: try lsusb
<eddieftw> crash_hates_time: no
<eddieftw> lsusb is the right one
<holyguyver> & once again I turn to Kubuntu whenever xubuntu & ubuntu  fail to notice my question
<holyguyver> When I try to use Synaptic I get this message Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<dwidmann> holyguyver: try running "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME"
<holyguyver> Thanks
<crash_hates_time> hm
<dwidmann> holyguyver: then run "gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic"
<crash_hates_time> lsusb was less than illuminating
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: what were you looking for it to show you?
<crash_hates_time> found a USB wireless card I want to play with
<crash_hates_time> No idea about the chipset or other info on it tho
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: some other useful things are lshw (shows all sorts of things), kde-hal-device-manager, and kinfocenter
<crash_hates_time> I was hoping LSPCI could help me out in that regard
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: if we dont know the chipset or anything about the card, i cant help you
<crash_hates_time> coreymon77: I was hoping lspci would tell me. lshw looks like it might show me something tho
<crash_hates_time> I shall report back in a few moment
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: if it's usb, try unplugging it, replugging it, and looking at the output of dmesg | tail
<Simonft> how do I find my install path for qt?
<holyguyver> dwidmann: I think it is that I don't have enough space on my harddrive for synaptic to activate because in activation it uses up a few bytes that I do not havew left on my harddrive
<coteyr> need some app advise I am looking for a colabritive app that will let me both host and join meeting between windows/linux/mac
<coteyr> any suggestions
<eddieftw> coteyr: try ....
<eddieftw> one sec
<coteyr> clients my be on anyside of multipul firewalls
<holyguyver> dwidmann : I say this because when I tried what you said, it said that I did not have enough space on my harddrive
<dwidmann> holyguyver: try running sudo apt-get autoclean
<eddieftw> ah dwidmann you beat me to the command
<dwidmann> holyguyver: that will free up a significant amount of space if you have a lot of packages cached
<holyguyver> Thank you :)
<dwidmann> eddieftw: :)
<crash_hates_time> dwidmann, coreymon77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10823/
<crash_hates_time> does that tell you anything useful?
<eddieftw> coteyr: try gooby
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: tells me that it's seeing the USB device, and not really doing anything with it.
<ktulu77> bonsoir
<coteyr> eddieftw\; ok looking at gooby
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: not a thing
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: lspci says nothing?
<holyguyver> dwidmann after doing that it still says that I have 0mbs free
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: maybe cat /var/log/dmesg.0 |tail
<dwidmann> holyguyver: that's not good.
<dwidmann> holyguyver: "df -h /" tells you this?
<holyguyver> dwidmann well I only have a 4GB harddrive
<Simonf1> Which cd should i use to install on a Powerbook G4
<coteyr> eddieftw; duon't suppose you have a link? This gooby and my recent googleage = google => rails api
<eddieftw> sorry, it gobby
<dwidmann> holyguyver: poor you ... you definitely need to upgrade ..... the bare min recommended for ubuntu desktop is 2GB
<crash_hates_time> dwidmann: that command produced results, but nothing about USB
<eddieftw> not gooby
<crash_hates_time> suppose I'll break down and google it
<dwidmann> crash_hates_time: I was just checking that dmesg log hadn't gotten full and started a new file
<coreymon77> holyguyver: wow, only 4gb, when is this computer from, the stone age? :p
<holyguyver> Well see at least I have 2 more then what is needed :p
<Simonf1> Which cd should i use to install on a Powerbook G4?
<holyguyver> coreymon77 it is a 1998 Gateway
<dwidmann> holyguyver: yes, but that doesn't leave any room for any package cache at all, user files, etc
<coreymon77> ouch
<dwidmann> holyguyver: well, 2 gb worth, that's it
<coreymon77> holyguyver: i think its time for a new computer
<dwidmann> holyguyver: you could probably pick up a 250GB for $75
<jabba_> Simonf1: the one that says "tiger" :)
<holyguyver> dwidmann I don't have that much money
<Simonf1> jabba_: ha ha
<acemo> dwidmann: his computer probably wont be able to handle that big of a hard disk
<jabba_> Simonf1: didn't ppc support get dropped with hardy?
<eddieftw> Simonf1: i think the powerbook is ppc
<dwidmann> acemo: come to think of it, you're probably right.
<eddieftw> search ubuntu ppc installs
<jabba_> if not, i'd suggest using the kubuntu 8.04 (non-kde4) disc
<Simonf1> jabba_: im not sure, did it?
<jabba_> Simonf1: use the web, luke
<eddieftw> im not sure about the current ubuntu ppc support, so i went with straight debian on that one
<holyguyver> dwidmann & I have 90mb ram
<Simonf1> thanks
<jabba_> well, then.
<dwidmann> holyguyver: I would pull my hair out if I had to use that computer.
<coteyr> eddieftw; ok that seems intresting. Was looking for more of a desktop sharing thing but that is intresting. I think it might actually work better
<crash_hates_time> is prism54 a wifi chipset?
<holyguyver> dwidmann been using it since 1998 :)
<dwidmann> Ubuntu probably *barely* runs with 90MB of RAM
<holyguyver> dwidmann it does barely run :p
<jabba_> holyguyver: you're using kde and not xfce?
<techbw> either prisim II 2.5 or 3
<holyguyver> I am using xfce
<dwidmann> holyguyver: with a computer that old I think I'd consider some other distro like, iono, dsl
<jabba_> holyguyver: i ran xfce on solaris 9 on a sparc 4 for quite a while
<crash_hates_time> hm. back to searching  then
<jabba_> holyguyver: with 96mb of ram and 9gb of disk :)
<holyguyver> dwidmann when I first came in here I said that I was using xfce, but that the kubuntu room is better at answering questions
<techbw> i am running a 300mhz pc with 390mb ram.. with kubuntu 7.10 and it runs like a charm
<dwidmann> holyguyver: I noticed that :)
<techbw> no problems, only problem is that open office takes forever to open
<dwidmann> Quite the compliment to this room as a whole
<holyguyver> I am sorry I meant jabba
<dwidmann> jabba_: any relation to the hut family?
<acemo> techbw: office packets are log.. i prefer plain text files, or if it needs to be formatted LaTeX :)
<jabba_> holyguyver: i'm hardly the kubuntu police :) got a mb air here, hp running vista/xpsp3, an hp running kubuntu/kde4, and a linux mpi cluster :)
<techbw> i don't use office much so it doesn't really bother me...this pc is only for browsing.
<techbw> have other better pc's for other uses.
<techbw> anyone out there with experience in radius servers?
<dwidmann> techbw: koffice would likely run *much* better than OOo
<acemo> techbw: half my school switched from MS office/OpenOffice.org to LaTeX :)
<holyguyver> jabba well as said I am 1998 Gateway 4GB HHD 90MB ram running Xubuntu :p
<holyguyver> It barely runs Xubuntu as it is :p
<techbw> will give it a try, don't think it comes pre-loaded with default install of kubuntu 7.10, have not had time to configure this pc...as the only time I use it is for brosing
<acemo> holyguyver: U might want to try kde2? seems to run pretty fast on my friends laptop wich is 30Mhz 4MB ram :p
<jabba_> techbw: i run radius here
<techbw> so it should also run perfectly on a P1 with 133cpu and 64mb ram...have a couple of those that I can fix up and donate to some under privilaged kids
<holyguyver> dwidmann acemo jabba , anyway I did an apt-get autoremove & went from 0mb free to 200 mbs free, so I am doing much better now :p the whole reason I wanted to open synaptic was/is to remove some progreams I do not need :p
<techbw> jabba...you using freeradius?
<crash_hates_time> dear lord I cannot get an authoritive answer on the chipset for this beasty
<jabba_> techbw: not hardly :)
<jabba_> techbw: sorry, we use some cisco horror
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: what is the authoritative question?
<techbw> was looking for some info on a good web frontend to manage free radius...that does not cost 99$
<jabba_> techbw: sorry, we use the cisco stuff. have to have radius for all the voip stuff and the ironport.
<techbw> radiusmanager is cool, but costs an arm and a leg, and I just want to manage 3-10 users that share my home connection
<crash_hates_time> jabba_: What chipset is used in a wli2-usb2-g54 Buffalo Wireless USB device
<jabba_> gack.
<crash_hates_time> jabba_: For the record, I am googling :)
<techbw> sounds like an atheros card. if i am correct
<techbw> I know our 54g cards are atheros.
<techbw> but mini pci
<tales_2010> I'm trying to install new programs using adept installer.. but it gives an error saying that it can't download programs now because other program is already using the lock.. but there's no other program using it
<jabba_> yeah it looks like atheros.
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: http://totallydrivers.com/device.php?id=45666&show_devs=a
<NickPresta> !aptfix | tales_2010
<ubottu> tales_2010: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tales_2010> thanks
<coteyr> eddieftw; sorry for that x died
<coteyr> i have an odd problem with kopete
<coteyr> that i havn't figured out yet
<coteyr> gobby looks greate for the most part
<coteyr> still guinie pigging a few co workers
<crash_hates_time> jabba_: I think I may hate you now. Ive been searching for almost 30m to an answer for that :)
<crash_hates_time> So, knowing that its an atheros chipset... how the *bleep* do I make it go!?!
<techbw> i should work upton plugging in....
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: the google-fu is strong with this one :)
<techbw> issue ifconfig in terminal it should show up as ath0
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: does "sudo dpkg -l '*atheros*'" return anything?
<DarkriftX> where do i put fonts at when i download them?
<techbw> crash_hates_time: have you checked to see if it shows up when you do ifconfig it should come up as ath0
<crash_hates_time> jabba_: No packages found matching *atheros*.
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: and it doesn't Just Work?
<crash_hates_time> techbw: Nothing but eth0 and lo
<jabba_> is eth0 a hard interface?
<techbw> lsusb....does it show up there
<crash_hates_time> jabba_: correct. Plugged it in, and ifconfig didnt pick it up
<crash_hates_time> jabba: Yes, eth0 is a hardwire.
<tales_2010> NickPresta: what if that does not work?
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: what does var/log/messages have to say about it?
<crash_hates_time> I dont suppose it matters that I havent rebooted or anything?
<sirmike1970md> hi all  does anybody use samba to connect windows to kubuntu
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: it's not windows :)
<jabba_> sirmike1970md: uh, yes.
<sirmike1970md> do you know how to configure it so that "k" can access windows
<crash_hates_time> jabba_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10827/
<tales_2010> I'm trying to install new programs using adept installer.. but it gives an error saying that it can't download programs now because other program is already using the lock.. but there's no other program using it.. and I've already tried the comand reconfigure dpkg
<crash_hates_time> tales_2010: running as root?
<eddieftw> !aptlock | tales_2010
<ubottu> tales_2010: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<weswh-> off topic...i have a RAID controller (ATA100). the cables i have are light blue on one side, black on the other. which color should the drive be connected to?
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: (tail -35 /var/log/messages ; no cat required)
<tales_2010> eddieftw: nope.. that didn't solve my problem
<crash_hates_time> ... did you just tell me to kill my cat? (j/k) :)
<crash_hates_time> weswh-: doesnt matter. either will work
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: it looks like it saw the device, and identified it sorta correctly. does lsmod show you using the driver?
<crash_hates_time> checking
<tales_2010> crash_hates_time: yes.. runnin as root
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: i'm not sure where to go with this, i've never used a usb ethernet adapter.
<crash_hates_time> jabba_: Im still learning the OS. I dont SEE anything that relates to atheros or wireless. but here is the paste
<crash_hates_time> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10829/
<jabba_> it looks like the kernel did the right thing with the usb device
<crash_hates_time> do I have to manually install the atheros driver?
<techbw> the atheros chipset usb adapters i have used , plug and play, never had any problems....have u tested the card on another pc
<jabba_> techbw: i think the problem is it's usb
<crash_hates_time> techbw: works like a charm on a windows box
<techbw> i have used usb atheros card on my systems, and also never had any problems
<crash_hates_time> bear in mind, Im not %100 that its an atheros. Im basing that information on jabba's input
<techbw> wierd that my default install has no problems picking it up
<techbw> just going to search google with the details above to make sure it is atheros
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: I'm near 100% sure it's an atheros if you identified it correctly to us.
<jabba_> gr, this user has a better video card in their laptop than i have in my desktop :(
<techbw> can't find it in all the above text send through details again...
<crash_hates_time> Im gonna stick it back in the windows box for a minute. I have a great utility that will directly query the device for its info
<techbw> k
<jabba_> techbw: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=wli2-usb2-g54+wireless+atheros&btnG=Search
<genius> Hi, audacious takes longer to start than firefox in hardy. anybody else with this problem?
<techbw> looks like u not the only one having problems with that particular card
<billyd> I got an  interesting problem - seems I screwed up upgrade to Hardy from gutsy and have a hy-brid system.  Hope I can straighten it out.
<bmk789> billyd: just run "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" again and that should fix it
<techbw> seems to have ra link chipset. from what i gather so far only way is to use ndis wrapper
<techbw> and even then the device is not working 100% with ndis wrapper driver
<billyd> I was using Adept and switched to apt-get
<coteyr> eddieftw; hmm gobby doen't seem to offer desktop sharing
<coteyr> eddieftw; I still like it but I have to admit that, specially with visual things were gonna need some desktop sharing
<dirtyhipster> Is it possibly to access files from my windows partition?
<dirtyhipster> possible*
<billyd> So far I've had to cope with a very slow system at LogOn Cafe on Monday and stopped in mid download.  Went back this morning after I was told system was fixed and fought what turned out to be kaput LAN card.
<tales_2010> yes
<techbw> crash_hates_time: did u rad the last messages
<tales_2010> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<crash_hates_time> tech, no sorry. didnt see it highlighted red. Lemme scroll back up
<tales_2010> !mount | dirtyhipster
<ubottu> dirtyhipster: please see above
<techbw> looks like u not the only one having problems with that particular card
<techbw> seems to have ra link chipset. from what i gather so far only way is to use ndis wrapper
<billyd> If I can get my serve  increased from 128K to 512K for a fixed period of time - 1 week to a month or less. I may try from here
<dirtyhipster> thanks
<techbw> and even then the device is not working 100% with ndis wrapper driver
<crash_hates_time> techbw: can you provide source for that information?
<techbw> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Anyone_using_WLI2-USB2-G54_with_ndiswrapper_in_Mandrake_10.1_t31057.html
<techbw> crash_hates_time: does not look like anyone has gotten the card to work on linux
<crash_hates_time> gr
<crash_hates_time> I have 10,000 wireless cards, and not one of them run natively under linux
<crash_hates_time> *sigh*
<techbw> best is to get a prism II or an atheros based cards, they are truely plug and play...have not had problems with either
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: lappy or desktop?
<crash_hates_time> lappy
<coreymon77> ah
<coreymon77> well get atheros
<billyd> Back later
<coreymon77> i got an atheros card for my desktop box, best card ive ever owned
<crash_hates_time> lol, Im trying to avoid spending money. I'd like to use the hardware I have laying around
<techbw> prism II cards are good performing cards, only problem they only go upto 11mbit
<dwidmann> Wow, that was odd, my internet disappeared for a half hour, but it seems to have been a major firmware upgrade ... my satellite signal strength is up by 20% :O
<techbw> atheros are all round cards, great performance, and great compatability on both windows and linux
<crash_hates_time> ok hang on
<crash_hates_time> I just grabbed the windows drivers from the manufacturer
<techbw> can't help there...have no experience in using ndis wrapper....any one else want to jump in here!
<crash_hates_time> and the driver files say "prisma02.cat / .sys"
<crash_hates_time> that means its a prism card, yes?
<techbw> i will follow and learn in the process
<crash_hates_time> oh, I can handle the ndiswrapper. thats not a problem.
<crash_hates_time> I want native functionality tho, not windows ghetto-rigging
<jabba_> heh, ghetto-rigging
<techbw> if it is prism it might be prism 2.5 or 3 and both are not really supported on linux i think.,..not sure never used them ...but i am sure i read that somewhere a while back when i was shopping for new cards
<crash_hates_time> as much as i love the idea behind ndiswrapper, in the end-run, its a workaround and not an actual solution
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: patches welcome :)
<Enrico_> May I kindly ask a question? I installed Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4. I want to upgrade KDE to 4.0.4, and I added the Backports in the repositories. Full Upgrade -> nothing changes, still 4.0.3. Can you help?
<crash_hates_time> jabba_: I am MUCH more efficient with whining :)
<dwidmann> Enrico_: do dpkg --list kdelibs5
<stdin> Enrico_: just wait for the packages to reach your mirror then
<dwidmann> it should list 4.0.4 there ... but I think the apps lie andd say you're still using 4.0.3
<coreymon77> crash_hates_time: this is also one of the cheapest cards ive ever owned :P
<techbw> crash_hates_time: anyways good luck...have to go now, will check back ... and see how far u got
<crash_hates_time> have fun tech
<crash_hates_time> so, I guess now I need to identify what KIND of prism chipset I have.
<Enrico_> Thanks a lot to dwidmann, stdin!!! I'll do it
<plesso> I'm just trying the the Kubuntu Live CD - this is certainly very different from Fedora - the only other distro I've tried so far. So different it's hard to compare.
<dwidmann> Enrico_: I've had luck with this mirror: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ -- very fast and up to date
<stdin> Enrico_: if you really want it now, you can try switching to the main http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu repo, but it'll probably be a bit slow
<stdin> Enrico_: or do what dwidmann says ;)
<Enrico_> I did it: kdelibs5       4:4.0.4-0ubunt
<jabba_> crash_hates_time: i wish i had something better than a snarky reply. i've just never worked with the stuff you're stuck with.
<dwidmann> Enrico_: see, the apps must be lying :O
<crash_hates_time> jabba_: No worries man. I geniunely appreciate the assistance.
<jota> helo
<Enrico_> thanks! so I suppost apps are lying ("Konsole - version 2.0. Using KDE 4.0.3")
<dwidmann> presumably a very small bug but a bug nonetheless ... I hope.
<naught102> hi. Amarok is reporting that it can't play mp3s, even though it does play some, and even though libxine-ffmpeg is installed
<naught102> anyone know why that might be?
<tsb> Where do I disable tracker? It seems to be going haywire all the time
<dwidmann> naught102: does it play everything else?
<tsb> (not just kill it - on a system level)
<tsb> I am unable to find it in init.d or in system services (kcontrol)
<Enrico_> thanks everybocy 4 the help, and cheers from Italy
<naught102> dwidmann: yeah, pretty much. it just fails on a couple of mp3s, then plays other mp3s after I tell it to shut up.
<dwidmann> naught102: weird, try moving your ~/.xine folder and restart amarok and see if it behaves then, if not, try moving ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok and ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc and restarting amarok again and see if it continues to complain
<naught102> ok
<PovAddict> I just managed to get the kernel to recognize my Palm Zire 31
<PovAddict> and KPilot segfaulted
<naught102> ok, thanks dwidmann, removing xine config worked, but I have a broken mp3 :)
<PovAddict> http://www.pastebin.ca/1011179
<naught102> anyone know where the kde keymappings are stored? my dell laptop volume buttons don't return a keysymbol in kde3, but they do in kde4
#kubuntu 2008-05-08
<naught102> ok, I found ~/.Xmodmap, but where are the non-user defaults?
<techbw> crash_hates_time: have u managed to get the card to work?
<Mimi> Does anyone know how to make sure ubuntu doesn't use different cursor themes depending on which window you are? I'm seeing 3 different kinds of cursors so far.... >.>
<sponix> Anyone got a sec to help me out with GPG Key for us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<sponix> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<sponix> worked fine for a while, not sure why it quit being valid
<PovAddict> did you try updating sources again?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !repomirrors
<ubottu> Factoid repomirrors not found
<PovAddict> could be temporary
<Daisuke_Laptop> !repomirror
<ubottu> Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<Daisuke_Laptop> there we go
<Daisuke_Laptop> some of the repos are having problems
<sponix> PovAddict: yeah, did it a couple times
<TuPari> Why can't I change my volume settings after upgrading to 8.04 ?
<PovAddict> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah I noticed the closest to me (ar.archive.ubuntu.com) downloading at like 30KB/s even though my connection is 1mbit
<PovAddict> and sometimes taking a whole minute to *start* downloading
<PovAddict> so now I'm using brazil... fine so far
<sponix> ubottu: wow, I like that
<Simonft> im on a powerbook G4 running Kubuntu, and it refuses to boot from the cd. I takes it in and spits it back out, even when im logged in normally. I was burned at the slowest speed possible
<sponix> ubottu: I selected "Normal Releases" instead of LTS as well, that shouldn't be an issue though, riiight ?
<Simonft> sponix: it's a bot
<Simonft> sponix: Daisuke_Laptop told it to say that
<Daisuke_Laptop> PovAddict: just because it's closest doesn't make it fastest :D
<sponix> Simonft: close enough ;)
<Simonft> sponix: lol
<sponix> so, that automagic mirror selector, it will update the GPG keys as needed also ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's probably not a problem with the key, but a problem with the mirror.
<Simonft> ﻿im on a powerbook G4 running Kubuntu, and it refuses to boot from the cd. I takes it in and spits it back out, even when im logged in normally. I was burned at the slowest speed p
<sponix> Why does Germany have .de anyway ?
<sponix> why not .ge ?
<tsb> sponix: because it is called Deutschland perhaps?
<sponix> Oh.. Wondered that for years .
<sponix> Even if I did look like an Ass for asking, I still feel better knowing ;)
<tsb> :)
<viperserv2> is wine the only way to run windows apps?
<tsb> viperserv2: virtualbox isn't bad for a full virtualization
<viperserv2> virtualbox hmm would u say it works better than wine?
<PovAddict> viperserv2: of course; but you need to have Windows
<PovAddict> wine tries to implement Windows APIs
<PovAddict> virtualbox lets you run the real Windows inside a virtual machine
<Daisuke_Laptop> and of course it all depends on what you want to run
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you want to run games, gooooood luck with virtualbox.
<McRib> Could someone tell me why my Konversation (in 8.04) isn't opening links when I click on them?  I use Firefox but even setting the "custom web browser" as such doesn't work.
<viperserv2> ah will the irc tcp stacks be like windows or linux?
<Dragnslcr> kvm/qemu might work fairly well with games if you have a newer CPU
<viperserv2> ahh u need windows nm
<PovAddict> viperserv2: virtualbox is a VM, you install Windows on it
<Dragnslcr> viperserv2- IRC and TCP are very different things
<PovAddict> (or any other operating system)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dragnslcr: don't you still have to use software rendering if it's available?
<viperserv2> yeah thats the problem have to install windows
<PovAddict> Daisuke_Laptop: why virtualbox bad for games? performance?
<Daisuke_Laptop> PovAddict: 3d
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Laptop- I dunno. I'm not sure if kvm gives near-direct access to the video card or not
<viperserv2> fios is nice
<trident523> viperserv2: yes, it is.
<PovAddict> wrt compatibility, it should be way better than Wine, since it's the real thing
<trident523> viperserv2: The news server is the best, ever, ever.
<Daisuke_Laptop> PovAddict: traditionally, VMs have had major issues with video, unable to provide anything close to native 3d video performance, making it unsuitable for gaming
<viperserv2> hmm i have rr myself
<Daisuke_Laptop> but absolutely, it's the most compatible thing you'll find.
<viperserv2> they give u 30/5?
<PovAddict> Daisuke_Laptop: yep, they emulate a VGA card or something lol
<PovAddict> trident523: news server...?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i'm so proud, i have yet to install wine on the new hardy installs (laptop and desktop)
<trident523> viperserv2: Went with the 5/2. Don't care enough.
<Daisuke_Laptop> PovAddict: usenet
<viperserv2> pro he means verizon's new group
<PovAddict> ah
 * trident523 just creamated his running torrents into dust.
<trident523> After finding it on usenet.
<viperserv2> your dl is slow but ul is good
 * PovAddict wishes nntp would come back and kill web forums
<PovAddict> oh, you abusing usenet for binaries too?
<viperserv2> but anyway i need some help with making a webserver
<trident523> PovAddict: Yes. Yes, I am.
 * PovAddict loses interest in conversation
<trident523> PovAddict: And, reading verizon's actual information group.
<Dragnslcr> One of these weekends I'm gonna work on getting kvm up with the networking the way I want it
<Dragnslcr> Try to separate my web and mail servers from my desktop
<viperserv2> hmm there a gui webserver app for linux?
<alexander_> whats best of kubuntu and gubuntu?
<sacha_> personal preference
<trident523> viperserv2: What would a gui webserver have, other than "on/off?"
<alexander_> i mean compatibility wise... is there most programs for kde or gnome?
<trident523> alexander_: You can install kde apps on gnome, gnome apps on kde... etc.
<dwidmann> alexander_: try them both and find out
<sponix> alexander_: I like xubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntu in that order... gubuntu I tried, and felt it was lacking ...That is just me
<jeroen-> alexander_: looking for something particular
<alexander_> i like clean interfaces with fancy effects
<sponix> sacha_: make sure I'm right when I say that... gubuntu is the one that uses Enlightenment right ?
<viperserv2> well apache i could get working
<alexander_> also... i want a "dock" like that one in mac os x
<jeroen-> alexander_: well, than you at the right spot
<Simonft> ﻿im on a powerbook G4 running Kubuntu, and it refuses to boot from the cd. I takes it in and spits it back out, even when im logged in normally. It was burned at the slowest speed possibe
<jeroen-> a dock
<Simonft> ksmoothdock
<jeroen-> thats possible to
<gustavo_> hello guys. kubuntu is not detecting my wireless card, could anybody help me with it?
<Simonft> a little buggy but good otherwise
<Simonft> gustavo_: is it a broadcom?
<gustavo_> its an hp dv6353
<gustavo_> ya
<jeroen-> or you try superkaramba
<Simonft> ooh.
<gustavo_> yes Simonft
<Simonft> yay
<Simonft> those aren't easy
<gustavo_> :(
<trident523> Simonft: Are you using the old... now backported... ppc disc?
<gustavo_> lspci doesnt show it
<sacha_> sponix: thought you meant gUbuntu, g for gnome. still, even with E17, it's personal preference. most people dont like it though
<jeroen-> gustavo_: did you trey ndiswrapper?
<gustavo_> it used to work flawlessly in gutsy
<Simonft> newest one
<Simonft> hardy herron
<Simonft> it worked for ubuntu before
<radster> can anyone solve a problem with regards to the default user folder im new to linux server?
<Simonft> jeroen-: nah, hasent wored for the others
<jeroen-> well thats strange
<alexander_> right now im using ubuntu.... its clean and nice, but nothing fancy
<gustavo_> jeroen-: ya but it doesnt detected the hardware dude
<alexander_> not even alt tab is fancy 3d
<macisp2000> Can someone tell me what the Kubuntu 8.04 DVD has that the CD does not?
<Simonft> gustavo_: http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<jeroen-> gustavo_: if it worked in gutsy, try this on the commandline:
<gustavo_> i tried that
<gustavo_> didnt work
<alexander_> i take that back
<jeroen-> gustavo_: dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<Simonft> gustavo_: to whom is that directed
<alexander_> windows key-tab is fancy:)
<gustavo_> listen
<gustavo_> the hardware is not detected
<Simonft> alexander_: did you enable the effects
<dwidmann> macisp2000: probably slightly more packages, alternate and live installers (and perhaps more installation options, I can't recall)
<gustavo_> lspci and lshw
<trident523> Simonft: Well, if it is a g4... it needs the ppc disc. Now, a newer... intel mac will support hardy in it's normal form.
<jeroen-> gustavo_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<trident523> Simonft: unless you are running a VM.
<Simonft> trident523: I have the ppc disk for hardy
<gustavo_> jeroen-: nothing
<macisp2000> I downloaded and installed it over the CD, but don't see any difference.
<jeroen-> gustavo_: so fast
<Simonft> gustavo_: http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<gustavo_> gustavo@gustavo-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<gustavo_>  * Reloading system message bus config...                                [ OK ]
<gustavo_>  * Restarting network connection manager NetworkManager                  [ OK ]
<gustavo_>  * Restarting network events dispatcher NetworkManagerDispatcher         [ OK ]
<gustavo_> gustavo@gustavo-laptop:~$
<jeroen-> is it a usb or pcicia?
<gustavo_> Simonft: i did that too
<gustavo_> it compiles normally
<trident523> macisp2000: It includes more software on the CD repository, and the alt installer. Installing over dosen't really do anything, to my knowledge.
<gustavo_> just doesnt work
<gustavo_> the hardware, the card is not detected
<jeroen-> gustavo_: is it a usb-stick?
<gustavo_> no!
<Simonft> 1. sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Simonft> 2. Change “blacklist bcm43xx” to “#blacklist bcm43xx”
<Simonft> 3. Restart. You should get a restricted driver message.
<Simonft> 4. Enable restricted driver
<Simonft> 5. Restart and you are good to go
<gustavo_> hp dv6353
<gustavo_> i did that!!
<macisp2000> Also, when I enable Desktop effects and select the "manage with a seperate manger" I then install compiz manager, but all the icons in the manager are just little squares instead of the pics, any ideas?
<gustavo_> restricted-manager also doesnt detected it
<macisp2000> thanks for the dvd info
<jeroen-> gustavo_: the only thing I can think of is ndiswrapper
<Simonft> gustavo_: http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<gustavo_> jockey only detect nvidia video card
<jeroen-> but seems you tried everything already
<gustavo_> the wireless works on windows
<jeroen-> gustavo_: off course it does
<gustavo_> no it doesnt
<jeroen-> my mother also works on windows ;-)
<Simonft> gustavo_: you saw my last link?
<gustavo_> opening it
<Hrontore> Hm, BlueKaj isn't here. Darn it.
<macisp2000> BIG question, I would like to know of a program/feature for making my own Kubuntu LiveCD after I get all the programs installed and setup like I like.  I liked this feature in PCLinuxOS, but I would assume that someone has done a similar program with Kubuntu?
<gustavo_> Simonft: nothing new there
<Simonft> macisp2000: not that I have heard of
<jeroen-> macisp2000: a customized live-cd ? yes I want that to
<Simonft> gustavo_: no idea, im on a broadcom and it is working.
<Hrontore> I need help with my package data base, I think its locked becuase I have a broken install of a python poker server. I need help to unlock the database and finish the install, then uninstall.
<jeroen-> there are some utilietes I have hears off, but it needs a lot of expertise\
<gustavo_> Simonft: something maybe related to noapic and nolapic boot options?
<Simonft> gustavo_: for your problem or for mine?
<gustavo_> im not using none but there is a bios bug at boot start
<gustavo_> bios bug #81
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81 in rosetta "message 'A system error occurred' when updating a po file" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81
<Simonft> !﻿noapic
<ubottu> Factoid noapic not found
<macisp2000> I have heard of something called Reconstructor while searching on google, anyone used it?
<gustavo_> wth
<sponix> ok, how do I keep the pcspkr module for loading ?
<sponix> put it in /etc/modules/blacklist ?
<Simonft> gustavo_: what is ﻿noapic?
<gustavo_> lspci should list the card anyways :/
<macisp2000> http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-linux-download/roll-your-own-ubuntu-live-cd-with-reconstructor-276092.php
<gustavo_> im totally unhappy with this :(
<macisp2000> still searching for info
<Hrontore> I have a locked apt database, how do I unlock it?
<gustavo_> Simonft: dunno
<Hrontore> Where is that bot...
<macisp2000> here seems to be the main website for it. http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<Simonft> macisp2000: try #ubuntu, there have been a lot of people in there with the trouble, they know a lot about it
<gustavo_> hardy sucks
<dwidmann> !aptfix | Hrontore
<Simonft> gustavo_: if you have a broadcom, yes
<ubottu> Hrontore: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gustavo_> wireless, bluetooth.. nothing working as before :/
<gustavo_> im sad
<Simonft> I'm going to try booting off the cd again, brb if it does not work.
<macisp2000> ok thanks
<gustavo_> already reinstalled thousand times
<aaroncampbell> How can I see what SELinux is set to?
<gustavo_> time to try other distros
<gustavo_> cya!
<sFEARs> hello
<crash__> how do I obtain a list of running processes?
<Dragnslcr> crash__- ctrl-esc should open KSysGuard
<dwidmann> crash__: or ps -A
<Dragnslcr> Or you can use ps in a terminal
<dwidmann> crash__: or pstree, top, or htop for that matter
<Mahtrix> hello! what's the KDE equivalent for gnome's File roller? I've tried Ark but with no sucess (no compress/decompress options with right click in a file)
<dwidmann> Mahtrix: ark is the equivalent, so you answered your question kind of .... something could be wrong with konqueror's service menus ... which I haven't been able to get to work at all with kde4's konqeuror/dolphin
<Mahtrix> dwidmann: yeah, I'm on KDE4
<jeroen-> Mahtrix: please see #kubuntu-kde4
<Mahtrix> jeroen-: I will, thank you
<dwidmann> Mahtrix: the really funny (well, not really) part about people being told to go there is that most of the people who sit in there sit in here too
<Simonf1> it did not work
<Simonf1> still can't boot for cd
<Simonf1> **from
<Simonft> other cd's work
<Simonft> such a music cd's
<Roey> Hi!  Question:  i can get 'wacdump /dev/wacom' working fine in a pty console, but in an X terminal it doesn't report anything.  What's up with this?
<matt____> i can i install linux to a flashdrive? I'm wanting the ophcrack live cd to a flash drive...
<matt____> for bootable flash drive i mean
<sacha_> ophcrack? this is kubuntu
<sacha_> anyway, there are heaps of livecds that install on to flash drives
<sacha_> i think slax is the best. it has this copy2ram feature which copies the entire flash to RAM and then you can take out the flash and still run linux (only from RAM)
<sacha_> you can stick the flash back in later to save the changes you made
<PovAddict> can I configure which users are allowed to shutdown the system?
<matt____> sacha_: exactly what i'm wanting, but HOW to install to flashdrive is what i need.
<sacha_> matt____: d/l the slax file
<sacha_> matt____: copy it to your flash drive and then run the makebootable.sh script
<sacha_> thats it
<matt____> sacha_: oh....gotcha. i was thinking of dealing with isos...the ophcrack live cd is an iso that runs off slax, though. so it'd be easier, if possible, to do it that method...but i'll look into the slax method
<matt____> sacha_: and does the slax usb come with a gui? fluxbox i believe it's called?
<Choreboy> HALP! Kubuntu no worky.
<sacha_> matt____: kde
<PovAddict> Choreboy: you gotta be a lot more specific than that
<Choreboy> PovAddict: I know :-\ I just don't know what's wrong. It won't load up like it did yesterday. Network config isn't loading, Power management isn't loading correctly, etc.
<matt____> sacha_: alright..i'll give it a try. after i boot from it, i suppose that i can install ophcrack to it can't i?
<PovAddict> can I configure which users are allowed to shutdown the system? with my current config, looks like any logged-in user can
<sacha_> matt____: i guess so
<Choreboy> Can anyone tell me if there's a way to possibly undo anything I might have done to cause this loading problem?
<sacha_> matt____: ophcrack probably uses same install method tho, if its based off slax
<sacha_> just copy to flash and run script
<matt____> sacha_: umm...it's an iso, a bootable disk. but there are ways to take iso.s and put them on usb.
<sacha_> matt____: should have a .tar.gz version
<sacha_> http://www.slax.org/get_slax.php <-- see an iso and a tar version?
<matt____> sacha_: tar.bz2, but its just the source
<sacha_> source? are you sure?
<matt____> make, install, all the regular files
<Choreboy> Anyone? I have to fix this or Kubuntu stays no-worky, and for some reason I can't configure LILO to let me boot to windows
<sacha_> matt____: you looked inside/
<matt____> sacha_: of the iso?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> Hi!  Question:  i can get 'wacdump /dev/wacom' working fine in a pty console, but in an X terminal it doesn't report anything.  What's up with this?
<sacha_> matt____: the tar
<tamir> is there still mythtv in repos ?
<matt____> sacha_: yes, i've looked inside, besides, its about 202kb
<matt____> sacha_: take a look for yourself http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/
<sacha_> k thats weird
<sacha_> maybe the .exe isntalled gives the option
<Roey> tamir?? אתה ישראלי?
<sacha_> woah back to front
<Roey> anyone here use Wacom tablets?
<Sean[1]> Hi, I have been trying to install Kubuntu 8.04 Remix and I keep getting an error during the install.  Is there a log file somwhere I can get more information from.
<dwidmann> Sean[1]: where do you get the error and what does it say?
<dwidmann> Choreboy: if you've done any upgrading or such recently, sudo apt-get -f install may do something
<Sean[1]> Let you know in a sec what exactly it says as I am trying again.  But it is along the lines of Failed copying files and there may be something wrong with the CD or HD.  Burned the CD twice.  And Ubuntu 8.04 installed fine so not sure what is going on.
<Sean[1]> Happens around 40%, Failed to copy files; faulty CD/DVD or Hard Disk.  Errno 5 - Input/output error
<will01> im tryin to connect my bluetooth headset to my computer and use it for skype, is there any simple/graceful way of doing this?
<wirechief> will01: i dont know bluetooth, not sure if it is alsa but if so the devs in #alsa might be able to help
<will01> alright
<inavat> I installed flickrfs.  I'm reading the "install on ubuntu" instructions on the flickrfs page, and they say (after apt-get'ting a bunch of stuff) to do sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/fusermount.  The problem is I don't have an /usr/bin/fusermount.   then it says to run "python flickrfs.py", but I have no idea where flickrfs.py is supposed to be, or if I even have it
<[Relic]> Q -> trying to install 64bit mode but want to keep one partition on the HD the last one if I delete the first two and install 64bit will that solve the grub error problems I had with previous attempts where I didn't delete the first 2 partitions?
<Feijo_BR> can I change my swap part. size?
<wirechief> Relic that depends there is a new e2fs now that gives a different byte size and keeps users from dual booting under certain condiditons
<wirechief> Relic there is a known bug on it.
<[Relic]> wirechief, I tried ext3 like the existing one for the / partition.   Also I am not dual booting, it simply gives me a grub error and won't load anything
<wirechief> !grub
<Dr_willis> Feijo_BR,  you want more or less swap?
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Feijo_BR> less
<wirechief> Relic maybe help there
<Feijo_BR> currently 1300mb
<Annirak> I had a headless machine go down today because its DHCP lease expired and it didn't renew.  I can't guarantee that its lease had actually expired.  What I do know for sure is that running dhclient on the appropriate interface solved the problem.  How do I stop this problem from happening in future?
<Ketrel_> I'm having a weird issue with synaptic, when it seems to sit forever when downloading, but manually running the apt commands work fine.
<wirechief> Annirak its a setting in your router
<sFEARs> natius maximus
<Annirak> wirechief:  The machine is connected directly to my ISP's DSL modem.
<sFEARs> we need to edit that /etc/fstab file to automatically mount your windows partition everytime you boot
<wirechief__> hmm lost the channel but internet was not down
<nate_> yep sure do, ya want me to copy it?
<psyco> anyone know if there is an LM-SENSORS channel?
<sFEARs> !pastebin.. past the contents of what's in there now to pastebin
<ubottu> sFEARs: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sFEARs> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sFEARs> wtf? hold on
<sFEARs> paste it there
<nate_> where at it german
<_ZeuZ_> !usplash art > _ZeuZ_
<_ZeuZ_> somebody asked the last day on how to create a theme for usplash, anyone could guide me to that tutorial?
<Ketrel_> netsplit?
<wirechief__> yes
<Walzmyn> whoa
<_ZeuZ_> nevermind, found it...
<psyco> anyone here good with sensors??
<psyco> like lm-sensors*
<psyco> its says "cpu temp=32C and "temp3"=63C
<psyco> what could temp 3 be??
<Walzmyn> what kind of sensors?
<Feijo_BR> video?
<psyco> Like MB temperature sensors
<Feijo_BR> or HD
<Feijo_BR> most likely video
<psyco> 0.o??
<Walzmyn> I'd think you'd need to look at your hardware's documentation
<wirechief__> psyco maybe man Im-sensors if thats what your using
<Dr_willis> some mbs have sensors around them.
<Dr_willis> 63c seems a tad warm. :)
<psyco> lol yeah, i'm trying to think what temp 3 could be....
<Dr_willis> I wonder if not one right under the cpu, or some other chipset.
<wirechief__> very warm
<Dr_willis> or it ocould be the data is incorrect. - double check it with what the bios screens show
<BluesKaj> that was one bad spli there ..haven' t seen that in a while
 * Feijo_BR love astroempires game...
<psyco> Dr_willis: this computer I bought is uber crap, HP and I can't get into bios...
<wirechief__> i think there are sometimes two one underneath and one in or near cpu (dont know though)
<Dr_willis> I was thinking one under the cpu, and perhaps one on the north/southbridge chips
<Walzmyn> psyco whatta you mean you can't getinto the bios?
<psyco> Like I just can't, it totally skips the whole thing and goes straight to grub,
<psyco> its a damn HP model >..>
<psyco> unless there is another way to get in?
<BluesKaj> psyco, before it gets to grub , hit the F1 Or F2 key repeatedly
<psyco> Ok i'll try those. My other computers used F8 and delete
<Walzmyn> psyco I'm sure there's a way, check the documentation for the key but f1 or f2 as it's starting up should ge tyou in
<Ketrel_> If I need to use a different version of gcc and g++ how do I run the make file?
<BluesKaj> or even delete ob some pcs
<psyco> Brb
<psyco> gonna try different keys
<Walzmyn> just beat on keys as it starts
 * Walzmyn grins
<sFEARs> i've had success throwing my laptop against a brick wall a few times, seems to work well
<wirechief__> anyone with shutdown issues with ATI fglrx drivers ?
<Walzmyn> hmm, this one is too new
<BluesKaj> well now , if he didn'tknow how to get into the BIOS , maybe he shouldn't be fooling around in there :)
 * sFEARs has not had shutdown issues with fglrx drivers, using nvidia
<wirechief__> i have problem with kubuntu shutting down it hangs to blank screen with fglrx installed
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, good call, but it is just an hp
<BluesKaj> mines an HP :>
<Walzmyn> wirechief_, i'm having that issuse when i logout (ie to change user) but not shutting down - using nvidia
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, my appoligies
<wirechief__> Walzmyn i have to use RSEIUB to reboot
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, :)
<Dr_willis> Ive seen similer issues. - I fixed one box by setting gdm/kdm to 'always restart x server' in their configs.. I forrget where/how i learned that however.
<Walzmyn> wirechief_, what is RSEIUB?
<Walzmyn> Dr_willis, probably some .conf file in ./kde
<Ketrel_> If I have more than one version of g++ and gcc, how do I run make using a specific version?
<NewBerner> how should i fix blurry fonts on hardy? googling doesn't seem to help
<BluesKaj> darn, I dumped FF and I had that site bookmarked that has the ati hang on shutdown fix
<wirechief__> Walzmyn its a trick to shutdown a hung system useing ctrl alt sysrq then R and same for the rest
<psyco> yay
<psyco> Thanks guys
<Walzmyn> wirechief_, ah, that could be helpful - what is the sysrq key?
<psyco> Bad news >.> my cpu runs at 63. WHY IS IT ME.
<psyco> Every CPU I have run over 60
<psyco> :@
<sFEARs> nate_?
<wirechief__> also known as Raising Skinny Elelaphants Is Uterly Boring
<Walzmyn> psyco, so does mine on my desktop
<Dr_willis> Walzmyn,  this was a kdm setting.  so it was kdmrc (i think)  - I saw it in the comments in the file once. i recall.
<psyco> Everyone else? What temp does your CPU run at?
 * Walzmyn laughs at wirechief_ 
<sFEARs> 98.6 degress, #5 is alive you know
<wirechief__> Walzmy try googling that, it is really a old trick
<nate_> yep im back
<nate_> what did i miss
<sFEARs> nada..
<Dr_willis> You missed the free food.
<Dr_willis> :)
 * wirechief__ my skinny elephant works well in kubuntu
<psyco> sFEARs: Why are you not on fire yet ?!?!?
<sFEARs> pastebin the contents of your fstab file so i can check it out
<nate_> how do i pastebin
<psyco> well that solves my worries
<psyco> I can go up to 85 ^^
<psyco> night everyone and thanks
 * sFEARs is anti-spontaneously-combustible?
<BluesKaj> lights go out ?
<sFEARs> it's one of my superpowers, don't be jealous
<wirechief__> nate paste can be done with this too curl -F file=@~/$USER/etc/apt/fstab
<nainef> quick question....
<nainef> have they rate limited the repos?
<stdin> no
<nate_> thanks wirechief but im brand new so ......
<Roey> Hi
<Dr_willis> a lot of the repos are having issues right now it seems
<Roey> Does Toutube.com work under kubuntu x86_64 ?
<BluesKaj> gamerzz .. bah humbug :)
<wirechief__> nate thats ok copy that to a notebook for later
<Roey> *Youtube.cojm
<Roey> *Youtube.com
<nainef> ok just making sure.. cause I have never downloaded 17meg slower :)
<FenixReign> you not a gamer     I take it  BluesKaj??
<sFEARs> how are you making out with the pasting nate_?
<BluesKaj> I tried FenixReign, but they're just too phoney-cartoony , guess i'm getting old :)
<sFEARs> notice how if your name is typed the line shows up a different color, so if your addressing someone specifically nate_ make sure you type there name in somewhere
<nate_> man i have no idea what your talkin about
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, old??
<hall> I need help. With 7.10 and 8.04 at first my Dell 2007 displays at 1680x1040 but goes to 640x480. I can't use system settings to get original settings.
<sFEARs> alright.. let me know if you get lost.. alt+f2 "kate /etc/fstab" and then !pastebin nate_
<BluesKaj> yup, I'm an old retired guy ,FenixReign
<sFEARs> !pastebin nate_
<ubottu> Factoid pastebin nate_ not found
<sFEARs> ubottu.. why do you despise me
 * ubottu because...............................Satan.
<FenixReign> BluesKaj, 60 is the new 50....
<sFEARs> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> yeah sure ..I don't buy that BS be a good consumer hype :)
<sFEARs> copy the contents of the /etc/fstab file & use that website.. then give me the address that website gives you nate_
<FenixReign> hehehe
<FenixReign> don't feel bad... I feel like I'm 50
<nate_> its in german so i doont know where to go sfears
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, I got a cold , so I'm not up to par tonite
<sFEARs> ohhh.. i was wondering what you meant by german.. haha
<FenixReign> everyone around me has a cold today!!!
<BluesKaj> very seldom ger colds
<sFEARs> alright.. let me get the correct address?
<FenixReign> Nyquil baby!!! good stuff!
<sFEARs> moderator, why the hell is the pastebin link in german? wtfman?
<BluesKaj> FenixReign, you're on satellite eh ?
<PovAddict> can I configure which users are allowed to shutdown the system? with my current config, looks like any logged-in user can
<sFEARs> http://paste.ubuntu.com use that nate_
<Dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<BluesKaj> yeah, I dropped a couple Tylenol xtras , feel a bit better
<anfeara> hola
<FenixReign> yes
<sFEARs> my doctor told me they work better with massive amounts of alcohol BluesKaj, and by the way, it wasn't Dr_willis
<anfeara> donde estoy???
<FenixReign> BluesKaj: it sucks, but only thing I got in the country.
<Dr_willis> Take the Blue Pill!
<FenixReign> ha ha ha
<sFEARs> donde estoy los pantelones?
<anfeara> bay
<BluesKaj> FenixReign,, beats dialup tho :)
<sFEARs> nate_ making progress?
<BluesKaj> I still have mine on . sFEARs
<nate_> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10852/  .....maybe
<sFEARs> yup.. that was it, alright, let's add your windows partition to it, first we need to find out the physical location of the ntfs partition, from a konsole "alt+f2" "konsole" type "sudo fdisk -l" and put in your password, then paste the output of that to pastebin,
<sFEARs> or just figure out which /dev/hd your ntfs partition resides on
<BluesKaj> nate , just do a , df -h in the terminal
<will01> is there a support irc for skype?
<sFEARs> yes.. df -h
<nate_> its id 7?
<nate_> where does df -h go
<sFEARs> need the /dev/hd address
<sFEARs> df -h in a konsole
<wirechief__> will01: i dont think so are you  having audio problems ?
<BluesKaj> or system settings>advanced>disk&file systems
<sFEARs> df -h proally won't work becuase it's not mounted yet
<sFEARs> but lets check it out anyway
<FenixReign> BluesKaj: See FAP sucks....
<nate_> exacttl
<nate_> y
<will01> wirechief_ im having issues getting my bluetooth headset to work
<wirechief__> will01: ok hmm no other headset that is working ?
<wirechief__> will01: ok just the bluetooth one is having problems then ?
<will01> wirechief_ iv only got one headset, but it works fine using speakers and mic
<nate_> dev/hbd1
<BluesKaj> won't df -h tell you waht you do have mounted , so by the process of elimination...
<will01> wirechief_ yea
<nate_> hdb1
<wirechief__> will01: i wonder if it shows up with lsusb
<will01> wirechief_ nope i dont think so
<wirechief__> will01:  its usb connected , right ?
<sFEARs> alright nate_ make a folder somewhere, usually in the / directory, name it whatever you want "sudo mkdir /name_of_windows_folder" this is where your C drive will show up, you can name it "sudo mkdir /C" if you'd like
<Roey> hi, I have exactly this issue:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=4810FC58.5030108%40gmx.com&forum_name=linuxwacom-discuss  <-- any thoughts?
<Roey> anyone else know abotu this??
<will01> wirechief_ the adapter is yes, and i think that showed up
<sFEARs> sudo = Super User Do : mkdir = make directory : /name_of_folder = location & folder name
<sFEARs> easy
<will01> wirechief_ yes it did
<Dr_willis> Bash Basics! :)
<crash> I have a .patch file for a hardware driver, but not a clue about how to install it
<wirechief__> well i would do some google with some key words from that see what you pull up
<andrew_> When I try to play an FLV file in mplayer, the player just exits
<crash> most of it had to do with programming, way above my level
<wirechief__> will01:  well i would do some google with some key words from that see what you pull up
<will01> wirechief_ i tried that and sifted through forums for a while and eventually came here
<igor__> kubuntu 7.10 rules
<igor__> juhuhuh
<BluesKaj> andrew_, not sure but flv might work on vlc
<andrew_> When I try to play an FLV file in mplayer, the player just exits
<nate_> done
<sFEARs> "/dev/hdb1 /name_of_folder ntfs defaults 0 0"  then add that line to your /etc/fstab file and when you reboot you will have all your windows files in there
<andrew_> oops
<andrew_> I meant to say "awwww, I hate vlc"
<andrew_> but I hit up
<wirechief__> will01:   that guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml didnt help ?
<BluesKaj> why , if it works , andrew_ ..
<sFEARs> i can show you the manual way to mount the drive as well, it's not hard
<andrew_> BluesKaj: I never liked the interface :\
<sFEARs> basically the same thing "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /name_of_folder"
<crash> Anyone have thoughts on installing a driver patch?
<jeiworth> hi there
<wirechief__> will01: that does get pretty technical, no apparent simply way that i can see but maybe some of those commands might be of some insight.
<will01> wirechief_ thanks
<wirechief__> will01: dont giveup, keep picking at it and you will get it.
<igor__> how can I watch TV on kubuntu?
<igor__> i have TV card
<will01> wirechief_ i know i will, its just the little differences that drive me nuts sometimes
<nate_> said i cant save to etc//kate
<wirechief__> will01: when you get done with all that gentoo doc youll have a lot of knowledge on how bluetooth works ;)
<will01> i know, i struggled with installing gentoo on my system but i kept getting too many broken packages
<sFEARs> that's because we didn't open with access.. from the alt+f2 type (not sure if this will work in kubuntu) gksu kate /etc/fstab, it should prompt for a password, you will then be able to save to places other than your home folder
<rapha> l
<PovAddict> can I configure which users are allowed to shutdown the system? with my current config, looks like any logged-in user can
<nosrednaekim> PovAddict: I think its in systemsettings->advanced->login manager
<wirechief__> will01: i understand something i have been meaning to do, its good stuff, really gets down to the very ground with linux
<sFEARs> PovAddict, you can probably add that in the users control panel
<will01> yes it does
<PovAddict> nosrednaekim: that only lets me choose "everyone" and "nobody", with respect to shutting down from the login screen
<nate_> noo it doesnt know the command
<nosrednaekim> you sure?
<sFEARs> i'm not sure what the kde gksu command is, anybody?
<PovAddict> once a user logs in, he can go to K menu -> logout -> shutdown (and the setting to remove shutdown from the logout box is a per-user setting that the user himself can change!)
<nosrednaekim> kdesudo
<rapha> whats the command for see my IP?
<nosrednaekim> PovAddict: heh
<wirechief__> i have a bug with ATII fglrx and kubuntu, i cannot do a restart or shutown, it locks up any ideas for a hot fix ?
<sFEARs> thanks nosrednaekim, nate_ "kdesudo kate /etc/fstab"
<PovAddict> rapha: ifconfig
<sFEARs> i'd write that down, kdesudo, you will use that a lot
<will01> wirechief_ might i need to uncomment things in the /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf?
<nate_> could not run specified command
<sFEARs> alright, from a konsole try sudo kate /etc/fstab
<sFEARs> wirechief_, might be some kind of irq conflict?
<sFEARs> i think i've had a problem like that before, not sure how i fixed it though, irq rings a bell
<wirechief__> will01:  i would first try manual commands to see what happens where is says
<wirechief__> If you did not edit /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf)
<wirechief__> # rfcomm connect 0 00:0A:0B:0C:0D:0E 1
<nate_> i did that
<Jack3> my kubuntu is going realy slow it seems, but my system is should be able to handle it. 512mb ram pentium 4 2.8ghz
<Jack3> fresh install
<PovAddict> Jack3: what video card do you have?
<sFEARs> alright, that should mount your /dev/hdb1 partition to the /name_of_folder everytime you boot
<wirechief__> sFEARS i can shutdown from a terminal ok
<sFEARs> to mount it without a reboot, sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /name_of_folder
<wirechief__> sFEARS its some conflict with xserver and fglrx
<sFEARs> let me check something wirechief_
<Jack3> PovAddict, geforce 5200
<PovAddict> Jack3: did you install the "restricted drivers"?
<Jack3> yes im having troubles with that at the moment
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: run "free -m" from the terminal and see what the second line says for memory in use
<Jack3> it says its in use, and i go to nvidia-settings, but it says something about im not using the nvidia config for xserver
<wirechief__> fglrx just causes hang problems in Kbuntu, it works fine in my other distros
<nosrednaekim> wirechief__: hang on logout?
<Jack3> so i type the nvidia-xconfig command in root and restart X but it gives the same error
<PovAddict> Jack3: did you *reboot* after installing the drivers?
<wirechief__> nosrednaekim: yes
<PovAddict> I think just an X restart is enough, but...
<nosrednaekim> wirechief__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [Undecided,In progress]
<Jack3> PovAddict, yes
<richard_> yesterday someone helped me to use Konsole to acces a program called something kat, I needed it to try to run a command line,could someone tell me what goes before kate?e
<richard_> kate
<Jack3> nosrednaekim, total 503 used 487 free 16 and for -/+ buffers/cache 309 used 193 free
<PovAddict> richard_: just type 'kate' and it opens
<richard_> i need to acces to boot file so I can try to set up dual booting using 2 hard drives
<richard_> thank you
<PovAddict> now that's different
<PovAddict> if you need to edit such files, you need to run kate as root
<nosrednaekim> richard_: kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rapha> how I register my nick at this IRC Chanel?
<nate_> is says i do not have rights to access this folder
<nosrednaekim> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<sFEARs> and you used sudo kate at the konsole
<rapha> !register
<PovAddict> rapha: read what ubottu said
<wirechief__> nosrednaekim: i can use RSEIUB  or use a ctrl alt f1 and do shutdown -h now
<crash> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<crash> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubottu stages
<crash> sigh
<nate_> yes i did, i see it as /dev/hdb1 if i use df -h
<crash> how do I get the kernel source?
<PovAddict> crash: www.kernel.org
<billr> I have specific question about X
<richard_> has anyone added the lines tro the boot  program to do dual booting, I have XP on the other hard drive and want to be able to select between the drives on start up
<Jack3> PovAddict, http://pastebin.com/m2df0fcad
<crash> rephrase: how do I get the kubuntu official kernel source
<Jack3> thats my xorg.conf PovAddict
<wirechief__> nosrednaekim: but changing back to vesa is what i have to do  this is not a issue with my kanotix on same hd
<nosrednaekim> wirechief__: that bug report has a fix...
<PovAddict> crash: see what ubottu said about !source :)
<sFEARs> wirechief_, try adding acpi=force to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<billr> I can't reboot X by ctrl-alt-backspace
<sFEARs> make sure you add it to the line of the kernel you boot into
<crash> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<PovAddict> crash: get the source for the apt package of the kernel
<wirechief__> sFEAR ok
<sFEARs> sFEARs*, all points
<crash> so.. sudo apt-get install linuxkernel ??
<PovAddict> go read the link
<crash> I just did
<nate_> sfears , and there is a lock overtop of it
<crash> oh wait. many chapters
<sFEARs> hummm... mabey because it's open in the other kate session?
<PovAddict> it's apt-get source <package name>
<PovAddict> and I don't think "linux-kernel" is the package name ;)
<sFEARs> that usually doesn't matter, might be a kde thing
<BluesKaj> sacktime here ...nite all
<billr> night BluesKaj
<crash> exactly why im trying to hunt down the package name for the kernel version that kubuntu 8 is on
<PovAddict> well look what kernel package you have installed
<PovAddict> you surely have one don't you...
<nate_> only konversationn is open
<richard_> thanks for the info
<crash> Indeed I must..
<crash> and I should have thought of that solution :x
<crash> thanks tho
<richard_> has anyone set up dual boot 2 hard drives?
<wirechief__> nosrednaekim: i have tried update-rc.d -f atieventsd remove  (it was suppose to help) but not in my case
<sFEARs> maybe "sudo kate" then once it's running open "/etc/fstab"?
<PovAddict> crash: aptitude search "linux-image~i"
<sFEARs> make sure your at konsole & "sudo kate"
<sFEARs> that should open kate with admin
<billr> Kiss me Kate works too - but only if you're John Wayne
<crash> um
<crash> Dude
<crash> You'll never belive this
<jeiworth> anyone here also has problems burning dvd-iso's with k3b since upgrading to 8.04? i only just tested 2 different isos 2 times each and everytime it burns around 200mb, freezes for ca. 30?sec and then curiously enough tells me that burning was succesful :-/
<crash> but the package name is linux-soure
<richard_> the
<PovAddict> crash: surprise
<sFEARs> damn those linux developers making thing easy!, who do they think we are? average users? how dare they!
<PovAddict> lol
<billr> "Linux-source" or "linux-soure'?
<wirechief__> lol
<nate_> sudo kate didn't ask for a password and it is empty.....sfears
<crash> linux-source
<crash> its not nice to point out my massive typos.
<stdin> erm, don't use sudo with GUI apps...
<sFEARs> pasword saves for 2 min or something, file/open/etc/fstab
<billr> I thought it might have been french
<crash> nate_: typing sudo one time in the console saves that login for all future sudo commands in that session
<nate_> cool
<PovAddict> crash: if you don't use sudo for some minutes it will "forget" the pw and ask it again next time
<stdin> kdesudo does the same, fyi
 * crash settles in to wait for the archive to get off its but and start sending me data
<sFEARs> i'm not sure why kdesudo didn't work from alt f2
<sFEARs> there's a frustration thing.. took us all that time just to figure out how to save a file
<stdin> depends what you told it to do
<billr> I'm not sure why ctrl-alt-backspace isn't working right
<crash> good lord the linux source must be huge.
<wirechief__> sFEARs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/209324 this looks like my posting of this issue, aka cat in a tree
<billr> anyone every have a problem with restarting X?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209324 in ubuntu "Hangs on logout, restart, and shutdown" [Undecided,New]
<billr> hmmmm
<billr> thanks ubottu
<wirechief__> billr: only with fglrx
<billr> which I have
<billr> that answers that
<wirechief__> see the bug
<wirechief__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/209324
<billr> aahhh... get the Raid!
<wirechief__> bilr a workaround is to use RSEIUB
<wirechief__> sure doesnt say much for using fglrx and Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<nate_> how can i unlock the folder it just created?
<[1]Jack3> okay something is messed up
<[1]Jack3> i have 2 apps open, say one is kate one is firefox, if kate is above firefox and i click on firefox, kate is still in front, until i click the blue top bar of firefox then firefox comes forward
<[1]Jack3> how do i stop this. it is sooo annoying
<billr> wirechief: I'm not familiar with RSEIUB
<nate_> how did i lock the folder i just created
<wirechief__> well google will give more information but you can ctrl alt SysRq R  and do the rest the same way and it will reboot without busting your filesystem do to a power down.
<billr> wirechief: thanks
<wirechief__> billr you need big hands
<PovAddict> [1]Jack3: you can make it "raise on click" on settings
<crash> my download has stalled. this displeases me.
<sFEARs> kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<sFEARs> doesn't ctrl+alt+f1 work billr
<sFEARs> sorry.. does*
<sFEARs> then ctrl+alt+f7 bring you back
<sFEARs> did acpi work wirechief_ ?
<billr> sFEARs: haven't tried that recently - worked a few days ago ... brb
<wirechief__> billr: ctrl alt f1 then shutdown -h  should work too
<sFEARs> sorry.. nice little disconnect there
<billr> sFEARs: those work
<sFEARs> nate_, when you used sudo to create the folder, it gave it admin wrights, these can be changed
<billr> Wirechief: and the login inbetween of course
<billr> ;)
<wirechief__> yes
<sFEARs> i have no idea why ctrl+alt+backspace would work billr
<sFEARs> wouldn't*
<wirechief__> this bug bites on that sFEARs
<billr> sFEARs: from what wirechief sent it's may be a bug related to the fglrx driver for my ATI card
<wirechief__> locks up the RSEIUB only way out
<sFEARs> yeah.. huge amounts of problems can be linked to proprietary graphics drivers
<sFEARs> is your system fully updated?
<wirechief__> billr: yes
<sFEARs> and that apic option didn't work wirechief_
<wirechief__> sFEARS havent tried yet
<billr> sFEARs: it started happening after the Kubuntu update.
<sFEARs> ohhh,
<Jack3> how do i stop this. it is sooo annoying
<Jack3> frick
<Jack3> how do i kill X server from command line?
<PovAddict> Jack3: same as any other process
<billr> sFEARs: it went away after the KDE update to 4 but was back the second time I tried it after the upgrade
<Jack3> i dont know the proc name though
<sFEARs> and everything goes back to normal if you disable the restricted drivers?
<wirechief__> rebooting now
<crash> what the heck happened.
<billr> sFEARs: haven't tried that yet.  Give me more than a few minutes ... ;-)
<crash> my download was cruising along, and then it hasnt budged %2 in 20 minutes
<sFEARs> what are you downloading crash?
<billr> crash: sounds like it crashed and burned ... ;-)
<crash> kernel source
<sFEARs> netsplit perhaps?
<bill__> bmax39
<nate_> sfears: still sayin i do not have rights to access
<nate_> d_Drive
<sFEARs> open konqueror with admin, right click on the folder & set the permissions to read/write for all users
<Jack3> can someone please tell me the X process name
<martin_> How do I inhibit suspend (while a backup job is running)?
<bpat1434> Hi all.  I'm having an issue here.  When I boot up (Kubuntu-KDE4) I get an warning/error box stating that kdesudo is missing arguments.  Is there something wrong, or will rebooting actually take care of this at some point?
<sFEARs> Jack3, /usr/bin/X
<sFEARs> process is capitol X
<Jack3> how do i list all processes running
<monkeybritches> ps aux
<sFEARs> htop
<sirmike1970md> does anybody know how to how if your logged into e-kde "enightment" to selcect a theme
<sFEARs> any luck wirechief?
<monkeybritches> bpat1434: Is it affecting performance?
<sirmike1970md> elightenment
<bpat1434> monkeybritches:  I'm not sure, I get an error when I try to use the Hardware Devices manager to enable my broadcom wireless card
<wirechief> sF
<wirechief> sFEARs:  BINGO
<nate_> ok sfears, i can open it but now cant change permissions
<wirechief> sFEARs: works now
<monkeybritches> I recall reading about broadcom cards having problems on ubuntuforums.org. Have you tried a search there yet?
<sFEARs> good stuff wirechief
<sFEARs> nate_, did you use sudo to open konqueror?
<neon> is there a way to sync ipaq under ubuntu
<monkeybritches> Damn it
<monkeybritches> Can't seem to read and type at the same time.
<Jack3> guys i need a way of killing x and running a the nividia installed
<wirechief> sFEARs: i have trouble with acpi on this machine. usually end up with noacpi too
<nate_> yes in konsole i typed sudo konquer
<PovAddict> what would "$KDEDIR/share/config" be in Kubuntu?
<PovAddict>  /usr/share something?
<nate_> and the lock went away
<sFEARs> billr, try adding the force=apic to your /boot/grub/menu.lst file for the kernel your using
<monkeybritches> x doesn't like to be killed.
<sFEARs> see if that fixes your ctrl+alt+backspace issue
<bpat1434> monkeybritches: sorry, my xchat keeps crashing.  I just rebooted, didn't get the error
<monkeybritches> Yes, it does appear to be crashing. :(|)
<sFEARs> if there's no lock there should be full access to that folder nate_
<sFEARs> what exactally are you trying to do?
<billr> sFEARs: thanks, I'll give that a whirl
<wirechief> sFEARs: anyway to get updates to run after 3am (besides getting up and doing it ) ?
<nate_> its full access i open konquer from the sudo konsole but not the taskbar
<bpat1434> monkeybritches: sorry, my irc client keeps crapping out
<bpat1434> monkeybritches: I just restarted, and it didn't show up.  Although here is another issue (will ask in general topic though)
<bpat1434> While using the "Hardware Devices" manager, I click "enable" for my Broadcom wireless card, and my nvidia graphics card.  When adept starts up, it complains that there is already a lock in place.  How can I fix this?
<bpat1434> ah crap... ignore that... wrong channel
<sFEARs> yeah wirechief, i'm pretty sure you can, let me try to find the name of the program
<wirechief> k
<sFEARs> is there some kind of option in synaptic to set up timed updates maybe?
<wirechief> having satelite is hard on sleep habits;)
<wirechief> i was thinking a cron job but not sure how that would play out
<wirechief> maybe need a script to be run
<wirechief> i think im using adept
<wirechief> kuuntu
<sFEARs> ohh yeah, i keep forgetting which room i'm in
<wirechief> sleep is coming on..
<wirechief> well thats ok, i ll check back later maybe toomorow and see ya
<sFEARs> but, but, family guy is on
<sFEARs> later
<mauro> Error Starting up. acpi=force is required to enable ACPI. then blue screen
<wirechief> thanks for the bug fix with fglrx though , now i will have to update my entry on bug regport ;)
<nate_> im goin to bed g'night all]
<sFEARs> blue screen?
<wirechief> gn8
<sFEARs> yeah yeah
<mauro> sFEARs: I have retrurned. Error Starting up. acpi=force is required to enable ACPI. then blue screen
<AndreSTC> how do i format one cd-rw?
<mauro> sFEARs: I have write acpi=force at the end and the problem is still happening
<sFEARs> and you sucessfully entered acpi=force at the command line?
<bibstha> helo, can apt use a socks proxy
<sFEARs> maruo do you have restricted graphics drivers installed & enabled?
<mike-kubuntu> hey, anyone know where i can get the md5 sums for the i386 dvd
<mike-kubuntu> i've downloaded and burned multiple times and there are always cd errors
<sFEARs> if so, disable them & see if you still have issues
<sFEARs> what do you mean by cd errors mike-kubuntu
<bibstha> mike-kubuntu: u can see it in the server
<bibstha> md5sum should be there
<sFEARs> the cd doesn't burn correctally or the cd doesn't boot after it sucessfully burns
<mauro> sFEARs: at the command line? I have a boot menu when I star. I enter e twice and then wrote acpi=force and reboot
<mike-kubuntu> sFears: one of em wouldn't boot
<mauro> i do not know if i have restricted graphics installed
<mike-kubuntu> sFears: the next two failed while installing and stated it was usually a bad cd error
<mike-kubuntu> sFears: one around 70%, the other around 20
<mike-kubuntu> also everywhere that offers the i386 cd seems to be down, i get file cannot be downloaded contact the server administrator on the mirrors
<bibstha> mike-kubuntu: u using kubuntu dvd?
<mauro> sFEARs: i do not know if i have restricted graphics installed
<mike-kubuntu> bibstha: the one that wouldn't boot was the cd, the other two were the dvd
<sFEARs> almost mauro, when you reboot, in the first 10 seconds while your computer is starting keep hitting esc untill a boot menu pops up, should give a couple options like kubuntu & recovery mode, from there at the bottom it should say press C for command line, at that command line type the "force=apic" and hit enter to boot
<bibstha> http://ubuntu.gds.tuwien.ac.at/cdimage/releases/hardy/ has md5sums for cds
<calcmandan> I see there is a huge update on 8.04 via Updater.  Anyone experience issues with the update or should I go for it?
<sFEARs> mike-kubuntu, are you sure your burning the iso properly, you can't write a bootable cd like you write a regular date cd/dvd
<Arrow> Hi all
<sFEARs> regular data* cd/dvd
<mike-kubuntu> sFears: using k3b
<sFEARs> yeah
<bibstha> mike-kubuntu: here is the md5 sum for dvd http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/hardy/release/MD5SUMS
<mike-kubuntu> thanks, i'll chedck it against mine
<mauro> sFEARs: Yes, i have this options. If i enter in Kubuntu the msg is written in the screen and then appears the blue screen. If i enter in recovery mode i have no problem
<sFEARs> mike-kubuntu,
<sFEARs> in k3b, under tools, use the burn iso option
<mike-kubuntu> sFears: yeah, been doin it that way with verify burn
<crash> ok, I need a hand on this one. How the heck do I use a .patch file to update a driver?
<sFEARs> ok
<sFEARs> i think .patch files are used on the source code before you compile crash
<mauro> sFEARs: I have a question. Do i have to write apic=force or acpi=force?
<sFEARs> whatever it told you that it needed
<crash> so I have to get the b43 source code to?
<sFEARs> did the .patch file come with a README
<mauro> sFEARs: ok. So, should i try to write acpi=force at the command line with C? or editing with e?
<sFEARs> C
<sFEARs> or you can add acpi=force to your /boot/grub/menu.lst file, but you don't know if it works or not soooo....
<Hrontore> I wonder why that there is system instability with my machine. adept and mozilla randomly quit.
<Hrontore> I wonder if synaptic can shed anylight on this.
<Arrow> Hi a question does Hardy have the radeonhd driver?
<mauro> sFEARs: sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst? But where i have to add acpi=force
<crash> sFEARs: It did, but it contains no information. Its a patch for the b43 wifi drivers, if that provides any info
<sFEARs> at the end of the line of the kernel that your using
<sFEARs> are there any other text files in there, sometimes there are detailed install instructions
<sFEARs> maybe named install, possibly in a make file
<crash> i shall lcheck again
<mauro> sFEARs: Sorry. But i do not know where i have to add the line
<sFEARs> no prob mauro use pastebin  and paste your menu.lst file i'll look at it for you
<[Relic]> wonder if going back to 7.10 would be better than wasting more time figuring out the grub read error problem
<bibstha> did proftpd disappear in hardy?
<bibstha> can anyone confirm if they have proftpd in their package list?
<mauro> sFEARs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10864/
<sFEARs> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=44784bc1-f5f6-4dc8-af96-8dd72b90b5f4 ro quiet splash... directally after that line
<sFEARs> splash force=apic
<sFEARs> or acip or whatever it is
<Hrontore> anyone have teh command for listing the running processes in konsole?
<bibstha> Hrontore: ps aux
<bibstha> or top
<sFEARs> or htop
<Hrontore> bibstha: thnx
<bibstha> sFEARs: hey can help me, see if you have proftpd in package list?
<sFEARs> yes i do.. among about 10 others that come up with the search
<bibstha> somethings wrong, i got main universe multivers
<bibstha> and its not showing
<sFEARs> i havn't upgraded to 8.04 yet
<mauro> sFEARs: I can not find this line in the menu.lst
<mauro> sFEARs: I found the line
<sFEARs> it's almost at the bottom mauro,
<sFEARs> add that option after splash
<mauro> sFEARs: splash acpi=force. Then save the file and?
<sFEARs> and reboot
<sFEARs> hopefully you won't get the error telling you to force acpi because your forcing acpi
<mauro> sFEARs: ok. I will reboor and then i came back
<sFEARs> cool
<crash> man, the more I read about this, the less I understand
<martin_> Gah. I still can't figure out how to prevent suspend. The Guidance applet does not seem to have any relevant dcop slots, the suggested GNOME DBUS call has no receiver (obviously) and I can't figure out how to prevent it at the ACPI level; I though I should be able to put a failing script in /etc/acpi/suspend.d, but that does not seem to do it. Any ideas?
<sFEARs> you lost me at guidance martin_
<sFEARs> crash, not following the .patch install instructions
<martin_> sFEARs: That's the kubuntu power manager, sitting in the tray.
<sFEARs> i'm actually on ubuntu, i'm substituting in kubuntu today
<lunchbox330> ok guys, i got a ktorrent problem, my torrents always stop uploading after about a minute...
<sFEARs> are you using comcast lunchbox330 ?
<lunchbox330> if i stop then start they go again for about a minute then stop
<lunchbox330> nope, cox
<sFEARs> i've heard stories of ISP's throtteling torrent uploads
<martin_> In GNOME it is easy; there is a DBUS call org.gnome.PowerManager.Inhibit()
<lunchbox330> i get good dl speeds though
<mauro> sFEARs: When i reboot. After the same message appears "Unable to load the system description tables". But then appear the blue screen. I have to enter in recovery mode
<lunchbox330> but my demonoid ratio is going down fast, is it a ktorrent thing maybe? my ports are forwarded and everything.
<sFEARs> that's all i got for ya mauro, go back into your menu.lst file & take that option out
<mauro> sFEARs: So, I can not fix it??
<sFEARs> lunchbox330, you can try a different torrent program & see what happens
<sFEARs> i'm not sure what to tell you to do mauro, we forced acpi and it didn't work
<lunchbox330> no other programs work, they all suck and have never worked for me on multiple pcs and in multiple states
<lunchbox330> ktorrent is the best
<sFEARs> the only other idea i have is disabeing your restricted drivers.. but i'm not sure where to do that in KDE
<lunchbox330> but this problem is recent
<mauro> sFEARs: OK. Thanks. But this problem is related with the problem with the sound in my pc. Or they are different?
<sFEARs> some where in your control panel/system settings there's a restricted drivers manager
<sFEARs> look around for that for a while, it's in there somewhere
<sFEARs> i wouldn't guess they are different
<lunchbox330> deluge cant remember ratios, azureus doesnt work at all, neither does transmission (they dont upload or download)
<sFEARs> from a konsole try alsamixer & make sure all your levels are turned up
<lunchbox330> i think i figured it out though, i only had 2 upload slots, thanks guys
<mauro> sFEARs: this is for me?
<sFEARs> i don't use torrents very often lunchbox330 i'm not sure what it could be
<sFEARs> yes mauro.. try alsamixer
<sFEARs> it's your sound card volumes
<mauro> sFEARs: I have to write alsamixer in a konsole?
<sFEARs> yup
<sFEARs> then use the arrow keys
<mauro> sFEARs: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<mauro> sFEARs: appear this msg
<sFEARs> interesting
<sFEARs> mauro, make sure your alsa sound drivers are installed
<mauro> sFEARs: KMIX, at the bottom of the desktop appear with a red cross
<sFEARs> click on that & make sure it's not muted
<mauro> sFEARs: how can i check if the alsa sound drivers are installed?
<sFEARs> search adept for alsa & see what's installed & what's not
<sFEARs> in your k menu somewhere is adept package manager, do a search for alsa & make sure the main package is installed
<mauro> appears a small empty window
<mauro> sFEARs: appears a small empty window
<mauro> if i seaaarch for alsa i does not appear nothing. Only Balsa, E-mail utility
<mauro> sFEARs: if i seaarch for alsa i does not appear nothing. Only Balsa, E-mail utility
<sFEARs> sorry mauro, i'm not sure what to tell you
<mauro> sFEARs: ok. Do not worry. Thanks. I am uruguayan and i do not speak english very well. I am glad that you can understand "my english"
<dbglt> is there a reason why when I click manage repositories, adept simply runs an update...?
<mauro> sFEARs: i have found the alsa packages. Shoud i have to install all of them?
<sFEARs> not all of them.. just the main driver package
<dbglt> any  ideas?
<mauro> sFEARs: I have installed only ALSA Mixer
<stevenjoseph> hi all..
<stevenjoseph> i just screwed up my kubuntu install ... removed libc6
<stevenjoseph> any fixes
<Hydrogen> ...
<Hydrogen> how?
<flaccid> stevenjoseph: why you remove?
<stevenjoseph> i was having some errors in dpkg..
<stevenjoseph> after installing kdm ...
<Hydrogen> well, thats one way to get rid of them :-)
<flaccid> hehe
<stevenjoseph> now im stuck with  a volatile system .. cant start anything ...
<flaccid> try google...
<flaccid> its going to be pretty manual if you can't apt
<stevenjoseph> looks like i'll have to use a rescue disc
<flaccid> i guess you could copy from livecd after checking the contents of the package as long as versions match
<flaccid> i bbs
<stevenjoseph> ya ... or maybe some workaround using chroot ...??
<flaccid> check out google im just getting a beer :)
<stevenjoseph> on it already ...
<mortici> what came after feisty?
<Hydrogen> gutsy
<thedanyes> hey guys
<thedanyes> anyone know how to restrict your mouse to a single window in kde?
<thedanyes> i'm running kubuntu 8.04
<thedanyes> i've researched it for a couple hours but haven't come up with anything
<thedanyes> any ideas?
<needhelp> hi how can i copy the DAT files of a VCD and make it into DVD playable in kubuntu?
<dthacker> thedanyes: do you mean you want your mouse to stay in one window and not be able to move outside of it to another window?
<needhelp> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<thedanyes> dthacker: yes!
<thedanyes> dthacker: thanks for responding :)
<dthacker> thedanyes: that's an unusual request.  I think the closest thing I know how to do is only make the current window active.
<thedanyes> dthacker: well let me explain, i'm running starcraft in a wine virtual desktop, and its hard to use because the cursor always runs outside the wine virtual desktop unlike normally when you play starcraft full screen
<thedanyes> and i would like to be able to hit alt+f3 or something and toggle mouse movement outside that single window
<thedanyes> so that i can keep my normal desktop resolution
<thedanyes> instead of switching to 640x480
<thedanyes> maybe some third party app, or maybe a different desktop environment could help?
<dthacker> thedanyes: that does make sense.  I'm poking around in Settings-Window Behavior now.
<crweb> thedanyes: you can tell wine to grab the pointer
<needhelp> i got a bunch of DAT files from alot of VCDs.. i want to make them into a DVD..how can i do that?
<thedanyes> crweb: i tried setting that option in winecfg
<thedanyes> crweb: but it doesn't seem to change anything
<dthacker> focus stealing prevention level looks promising.
<thedanyes> crweb: that option is apparently only for directx apps?  starcraft is opengl?
<thedanyes> dthacker: i saw that option, but i didn't understand what it meant.
<crweb> thedanyes: i don't think so.  did you try running with desktop = no, but without fullscreen on
<thedanyes> crweb: ok maybe we are talking about different options.
<thedanyes> crweb: the one i'm talking about is in winecfg on the graphics tab it says 'allow directx apps to stop the mouse leaving their window'
<thedanyes> crweb: are you talking about a different one?
<crweb> "DXGrab" = "Y"
<crweb> opengl is graphics only. windows app would still probably use DirectX Input
<thedanyes> crweb: ok. if i run without a virtual desktop, starcraft runs full screen
<thedanyes> crweb: there is no windowed mode in starcraft
<thedanyes> crweb: when run in its native environment
<thedanyes> so yeah, that works, but it brings me back to having a full screen at 640x480 and my second screen blank
<crweb> ok, so you need virtual desktop nowdays probably
<crweb> thedanyes: you use winecfg ?
<thedanyes> crweb: yeah
<thedanyes> crweb: running kubuntu 8.04
<thedanyes> crweb: wine 0.9.59 i believe
<thedanyes> i'm looking at the focus stealing prevention setting and it doesn't seem to apply
<crweb> the directx grab should work
<crweb> def turn off let window manager manage the windows
<thedanyes> crweb: yeah i've had that directx grab setting on for awhile i believe, i'll  try it again though. oh ok and i'll turn off the window manager
<crweb> I've done it before, so i know you can ;)
<thedanyes> oh hey
<thedanyes> well it doesn't keep the cursor in the window still
<thedanyes> but at least it moves the right way when my mouse is outside the window
<crweb> yeah, thats the best you can get
<thedanyes> so thats a reasonable solution for me i suppose.  would be great if they added a feature for that in the kde advance window settings
<crweb> because the cursor still belongs to X11
<crweb> would be nice if they did the vmware type thing though
<thedanyes> yeah true
<thedanyes> well thanks crweb and dthacker :)
<crweb> i think that is different functionality.  Window grabbing the input
<dthacker> np, I learned something too! :)
<jameswf-home> Does Ububtu 8.04 use /boot/menu.list and if so why does mine show the right stuff for 8.04 but at boot it tries to load 7.10 though there is no 7.10 stuff in menu,lst... yes I have run update-grub
<[Relic]>  /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<jameswf-home> thats what i was goin for..
<dbglt> Whenever I set  my font to arial in systemsettings -> appearance -> font, it pretends to do so (and the arial font shows up in the preview), but when I click apply and close systemsettings, it doesn't save my font changes... any ideas what could be wrong?
<jameswf-home> Does Ubuntu 8.04 use /boot/grub/menu.list and if so why does mine show the right stuff for 8.04 but at boot it tries to load 7.10 though there is no 7.10 stuff in menu.lst... yes I have run update-grub
<Carutsu> is there a program to securely delete the "free" space of a disk for linux?
<jameswf-home> crap sorry
<flaccid> jameswf-home: edit it manually i guess then
<jameswf-home> every boot kinda painful
<flaccid> just edit menu.list and the changes are permanent
<stefan_> how do you start the default virtual machine manager in ubuntu 8.04?
<jameswf-home> menu.list does NOT reflect the menu at boot
<flaccid> jameswf-home: then i don't know what you have done
<flaccid> or what ubuntu did
<flaccid> jameswf-home: the first few entries here could be related: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=menu.list+ubuntu+hardy&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<flaccid> i would encourage following !bugs with this
<Bria3> dragonsclr. KUBUNTU SUPPORT BAD!
<Hydrogen> interesting..
<flaccid> that was unintelligient lol
<dwidmann> flaccid: s/unintelligient/unintelligent
<flaccid> yeah i have a bit of a fuxed keyboard + drinking beer
<flaccid> which i guess makes me the latter
<dwidmann> not saying that, just saying that it was a very funny word to mispell/typo :P
<Hydrogen> untelligent.
<dwidmann> I'm not laughing.
<flaccid> i agree
<flaccid> well im lauggin at myself
<flaccid> ^^ intentional
<Daisuke_Ido> lies :P
 * flaccid roflmaocopters
<flaccid> i just made myself feel like aol. im so OT. sorry.
<dwidmann> ..... wtf
<flaccid> yes im crazy..
<mike-kubuntu> hey, i'm trying to download 8.04 and i've gotten the same bad md5sum through keb on the image from several different mirrors
<mike-kubuntu> is there anything i can do to stop the error?
<flaccid> keb?
<mike-kubuntu> k3b
<mike-kubuntu> it gives you an md5sum of the image prior to burning it
<flaccid> so you saying that the md5sums don't match, yet they should?
<flaccid> or is it k3b giving you error in creating checksum
<Daisuke_Ido> mike-kubuntu: are you comparing it to the right iso's md5sum?
<mike-kubuntu> yeah, 2 times in a row i've gotten, 8895167a795c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f for the i386 desktop cd
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<Daisuke_Ido> ...
<ubuntu> Problem-I type in my password press enter and instead of logging in it restarts the login screen.What can I do?
<flaccid> mike-kubuntu: please just paste the filename of the .iso
<mike-kubuntu> but according to the md5sum information i can find its supposed to be 22eefa07792160d5b0f398024b397349
<flaccid> ubuntu: i guess you could check logs in a tty
<mike-kubuntu> flaccid: ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Daisuke_Ido> 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f *ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<flaccid> thanks i'll go look a bit
<Daisuke_Ido> there is nothing like the md5 you posted anywhere on the 8.04 md5sums page
<mike-kubuntu> d'oh sorry, i was looking at the .metaling md5sums instead of the iso md5sums
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<mike-kubuntu> *metalink
<Daisuke_Ido> there we go
<Daisuke_Ido> so you've downloaded the right file several times in a row :D
<flaccid> yeah um, try doing md5sum ./ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso in konsole and see if its a dif sum to what k3b reports
<Daisuke_Ido> at least the mirrors are consistent :)
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: problem fixed, nothing was giving a wrong sum
<mike-kubuntu> lol, aff, i have my sanity back
<flaccid> sorry it was fixed?
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: he was looking at the wrong list of md5sums
<Ayabara> Hey. I use kopete in kde4/kubuntu. When I set message notification to "flash taskbar entry", is it possible to make the alert reach me when I'm on another virtual desktop?
<flaccid> ah ok np
<Daisuke_Ido> turns out he had the right file (correct and complete) each time, but he was comparing to the wrong entry
<Daisuke_Ido> it happens
<Daisuke_Ido> not a huge deal
<flaccid> ya
<dwidmann> flaccid: http://www.xnowherex.com/images/youarehere.jpg
<mike-kubuntu> yeah, thanks :-[
<flaccid> lol true, im a bit out of it today. but im in australia, which is off the map!
<Daisuke_Ido> wow.  i pretty much inhabit the entire southern hemisphere.
<flaccid> its funny where facebook is..
<Daisuke_Ido> i like the hidden continent
<Daisuke_Ido> but having facebook there makes perfect sense.
<flaccid> hah
<ubuntu> What an earth is this:http://totalonline.webmode.com/
<flaccid> a domain for sale it appers
<mocoseco> hola
<flaccid> howdy
<ubuntu> It is chinese!
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> it isn't.
<flaccid> lol so
<flaccid> ubuntu: what country are you in?
<ubuntu> O...k What about this one-My own site:http://totalonline.webnode.com/
<Daisuke_Ido> closer to korean, but i still don't think that's right
<ubuntu> Could it be translated?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: difference between webmode and webnode
<ubuntu> Webmode:domain for sale
<flaccid> totalonline is a weird name. i mean if you are online you are online..
<ubuntu> Webnode:Website making
<Daisuke_Ido> it is korean
<ubuntu> How did you know that?
<Daisuke_Ido> see the text down by the email link?
<ubuntu> Ahh...
<Daisuke_Ido> i selected and copied that, dropped it into babelfish, and it translates from korean to english as "This mail"
<flaccid> easiest way is to look at html sourcE: <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=euc-kr">
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: i like to think of myself as macgyver for web 2.0
<ubuntu> The red text is english?
<Daisuke_Ido> don't take that away from me :P
<flaccid> lol. ich bin macgyver <-- macgyver is funny in german
<Daisuke_Ido> no, it's korean as well, but embedded in an image, so it's not as easy to translate, unless they have a really good alt text
<ubuntu> Ohh please has anyone got their site to show me?
<flaccid> ubuntu: this is all off-topic..
<flaccid> im a webdev but thats beside the point :)
<ubuntu> Yes it is...
<Daisuke_Ido> if i pasted a link to my site, i would be chased off by half the people and i would become the other half's best friend.
<ubuntu> Someone create a new chatroom for websites.
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  no.
<flaccid> ubuntu: /join #web or #html or #css or do a /list
<ubuntu> It is not connecting...
<flaccid> !doesntwork | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> thats no good..
<ubuntu> Kubuntu bots should be created!
<flaccid> what would be the point ubuntu? considering there is no central kubuntu doco
<flaccid> ubuntu: ubottu has a contextual feature based on the channel you are in which is used a bit. ie. different factoid if you are in kubuntu channel
<ubuntu> Widgets on your desktop that tell you what to do if something  goes wrong-Kubuntu bots!
<flaccid> sounds all well and good. but sounds like it requires a lot of intelligience...
<flaccid> if that was possible then the 'widget' should just fix. unfortunately there are too many variables here to create such a program
<flaccid> ubuntu: give me an example of what you could do wrong? and yeah an irc bot != a widget
<dwidmann> embedding me in your computer screen would be illegal ubuntu ;)  So IRC will have to do.
<flaccid> well yeah integrating irc into desktop is pretty crazy. people would not like it and its not logical
<ubuntu> It would cover icons.....
<ubuntu> The ones on your desktop.....
<dwidmann> flaccid: no crazier than embedding a terminal in your desktop
<ubuntu> Where did that come from-BANGBANG BANG!!!!!
<ubuntu> More crazier
<flaccid> i disagree and where is a terminal embedded to the desktop?
<flaccid> and besides this channel is free arbitary community support. not paid professional support from verified employees.
<Daisuke_Ido> can be done through superkaramba, i believe.
<flaccid> thats what canonical is for..
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: hmm
<flaccid> i'll check it out!
<flaccid> hangong, something replaces superkaramba in kde4 right
<Daisuke_Ido> or more practical: yakuake
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: plasma
<flaccid> yeah yakuake is what i use
<flaccid> col
<flaccid> yeah cool
<ubuntu> Nowhere-I managed to plase my_windows taskbar at the bottom of my screen!
<Daisuke_Ido> yakuake is a lot more practical, i don't always have access to my desktop (i've got so many things open at one time, it's ridiculous)
<ubuntu> Xubuntu-http://www.xubuntu.com/
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: yeah just press f12 rox my sox
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i should get sleep, my history final is in 8 hours.
<ubuntu> BangBangBang!!!-There is that noise again!
<Daisuke_Ido> what?
<ubuntu> BangBangBang!!!-There is that noise again!
<flaccid> !ot | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu> Where is #xubuntu?
<flaccid> here on freenode ubuntu
<flaccid> you do a /join #xubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm guessing in #xubuntu where it always has been
<ubuntu> You no those blue bits of text are clickable?
<ubuntu> #xubuntu
<flaccid> it depends on what irc client you are using
<ruhadam> selam
<ruhadam> millet bu ubuntu beni delirtecek
<ruhadam> bi yardımcı olurmusunzuz
<flaccid> ruhadam: english only channel here
<ruhadam> ubuntu webcam problem
<ruhadam> ok turkish channel where
<ruhadam> ?
<flaccid> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<flaccid> nabar lan
<flaccid> not that i can spell or talk but i wish you luck there
<ruhadam> selam millet
<flaccid> np take care
<flaccid> ok good time to test reboot and if bug is fixed bbs
<DrUnKnMuNkY> i can't seem to disable ipv6. does anyone have any ideas?
<flaccid> hooray i do updates which are meant to fix things and they break more things
<flaccid> single user mode even has a ncurses bug it seems
<Pooh22> I'm having a problem compiling digikam 0.9.4-svn (actually, the kipi libs) on hardy (-lGL missing)
<Pooh22> any idea which package I need for that?
<flaccid> whats the exact error message Pooh22
<Pooh22> libgl1-mesa-dev or libglew didn't work
<Pooh22> flaccid: hold on...
<Pooh22> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<claudio> hh
<Pooh22> this is in libs/kipi-plugins/imageviewer
<Pooh22> also from svn
<flaccid> did you google
<Pooh22> flaccid: no, not yet
<flaccid> always do that first :)
<flaccid> saves us doing it :p
<Pooh22> ok, doing it now flaccid
<flaccid> man i can't even get to single user mode. there is no way unless i boot from livecd which is ridiculous
<flaccid> Pooh22: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=qXf&q=%22%2Fusr%2Fbin%2Fld%3A+cannot+find+-lGL%22&btnG=Search
<Pooh22> flaccid: tnx
<flaccid> np
<Pooh22> wow, looks like a messy fix ;-)
<flaccid> yeah its unfortunate when its like that
<Pooh22> it's also not quite suitable for hardy, I had to use libGL.so.169.12 instead
<flaccid> yeah i mean im kind of sick of video related problems all round..
<flaccid> its rare that both my notebook and desktop don't have them. and that to me is not good enough
<wouterh> hi, I have a reproducable crash of adept_manager, how do I generate a usefull crash dump?
<wouterh> I can't seem to get apport working on kde programs
<flaccid> im getting sick of prop. stuff. i goto nvidia website because i need to use there driver direct and i can't even fill out the form to get the driver because they can't code web
<flaccid> ok. now the nvidia site says no downloads for my card. this is um crap
<bdizzle> hello?
<flaccid> hi
<bdizzle> hi
<flaccid> how can we help
<bdizzle> um, I'm trying to get Java to work under Firefox 2 (Gave up on Firefox 3 for now)
<LilSarge> Hello, i have a quick issue
<flaccid> !java | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<flaccid> !ask | LilSarge
<ubottu> LilSarge: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LilSarge> I just upgraded from Kubuntu 7.10 to the new 8.04 or w/e it is and programs arent opening correcty. Ex: I open the update program and it hangs for a minute and closes..it never really opens
<LilSarge> firefox doesnt even open it freezes
<bdizzle> I have Java on Firefox saying that JRE is not installed properly, even though it is installed on the system and I can open OpenOffice, which uses Java to run.
<flaccid> LilSarge:  you could submit a bug
<flaccid> bdizzle: did you read and follow the above guide?
<bdizzle> yeah, did that already
<LilSarge> um thx
<bdizzle> anytime I go to a website that requires Java plugins for chat rooms, it says JRE isn't installed, and Wikipedia won't load any media
<flaccid> i don't use firefox so im sorry i can't help
<bdizzle> okay, maybe the problem isn't JRE
<bdizzle> I just pulled something up and got Wikipedia media to work in Konqueror
<hi> sometimes when i login I don't have any of the normal taskbar items in the right (network, power levels etc that are important). does anyone know what might be going on or is this just normal bugginess?
<bdizzle> well, at least got the player to load in Konqueror, but still no sound
<flaccid> bdizzle: URI?
<bdizzle> hmm?
<flaccid> the URL you are testing
<bdizzle> I'm still trying to get this to work
<LilSarge> im about to go back to Windows Lol
<bdizzle> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maple_Leaf_Rag
<flaccid> sometimes windows is quite sensible
<bdizzle> just using it as a test bed
<bdizzle> it is loading, but loading as quicktime, not Java or VLC, both of which I have installed
 * flaccid goes to check it out
<hi> also a few times today, logging in gave me no desktop icons etc. it seems as soon as i get things comfy, and setup how i like, stuff starts breaking in a few weeks.
<bdizzle> but I still have no sound in it
<flaccid> is this the play sound button bdizzle?
<bdizzle> I'm not sure
<LilSarge> yes i agree, i had it all working good again and it breaks..guess i shouldnt have tried updating :(
<bdizzle> yeah, I think click on that and it should have an internal player to play audio from
 * flaccid goes to try
<bdizzle> its claiming under "More" that it is using player: Quicktime (selected)
<flaccid> bdizzle: well that is not working for me in opera
<bdizzle> I got it to at least load in Konqueror, tells me that the player is not installed in FIrefox
<flaccid> which means the problem may not be kubuntu but rather the website
<flaccid> bdizzle: you are talking about testing java or javascript?
<bdizzle> I honestly don't know
<flaccid> bdizzle: tell me which browsers this works in please: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<bdizzle> when I try loading the page under Firefox, it gives me the error when I click on the "Play" button: "Sorry, youre system dos not appear to have an supported players"
 * flaccid waits
<bdizzle> Konqueror loads it, Firefox does not
<flaccid> well its worse on my system. only opera loads it
<flaccid> firefox and konq try but fail
<flaccid> you are welcome to submit a bug on this...
<flaccid> im kind of over these bugs myself
<bdizzle> heh
<bdizzle> true that
<flaccid> it gets fixed, it gets broken, it gets fixed, it gets broken. seems like a never ending cycle with the players being the community and the vendor
<bdizzle> the only thing that I've really noticed different between Gutsy and Hardy is that in Hardy, compiz works
<flaccid> bdizzle: that may be the result of a bug fix actually working :)
<bdizzle> heh
<bdizzle> but for every bug they fix, they create four more
<hi> i'll admit, i've seen a lot more regressions in 8.04 personally.. but i wouldn't say that's generally true
<flaccid> yes, thats what i very much dislike. as i say 'my kingdom for a stable desktop' which does not exist yet without caveats..
<hi> lol
<bdizzle> I keep hearing on the boards that people think Linux is ready for the mainstream and I'm thinking to myself, what are you nuts? we dont' have any commercial software backing yet
<hi> "we dont' have any commercial software backing yet" you might be missing the point of FOSS imho
<flaccid> thats the main problem. even the companies that try to support linux don't interact
<hi> that's a lame benchmark for "useful"
<bdizzle> no, I agree, its great that we have open source software
<flaccid> well commercial backing is important when the software is commercial
<hi> yeah, like nvidia, ati offering binary blobs for few architectures
<flaccid> the restricted drivers are commercial
<bdizzle> true
<flaccid> i've become a bit of a video expert but nothing like other people and its still a massive struggle
<flaccid> just for video
<bdizzle> its just that a lot of people expect to be able to go to the store, buy a software title, put it in their CD rom drive, and click "install" and are happily playing their game or whatever 5 minutes later
<hi> well, i will say there's a different paradign for even ubuntu isnt' there? i still get responses like "well i use XYX321mp3 blah blah to play mp3 at the CLI" pff... who on earth!?
<hi> vs FOSS stuff in os-x is actually better designed than the commercial stuff
<hi> it's interesting to see the different philosophies
<bdizzle> true
<hi> it's also frustrating, as i think os-x sucks :(
<bdizzle> I mean, when I heard iTunes wasn't supported on Linux, its like, okay, what does Linux use? I found Amarok, haven't looked back since
<hi> yet, stuff works very well (with ffmpeg beautiful installation via perian etc)
<flaccid> os x is derived from things like freebsd which are excellent but yeah
<hi> yeah, well i have
<hi> since amarok doesn't open anything over the network
<flaccid> im a power user. i have to put up with sh** everyday
<hi> and itunes picks up playlists from other computers etc
<flaccid> hi: it does open over network fine, if you don't have a bug :)
<hi> well, true... but i've only got that working once
 * flaccid is listening to Life Goes On by House of Pain on Fine Malt Lyrics-rgo [Amarok]
<flaccid> ^^ thats over the network sorry to do it but
<flaccid> hi: yeah bugs are important in this case because its purely open source..
<bdizzle> eh, perhaps, but with the exception of pulling up the titles and such for incomplete music or loading the coverart, I'm not too concerned about that
<bdizzle> although it would be cool to get some sort of streaming internet radio built into it somehow
<flaccid> that might be more optional in amarok 2.0 hopefully
<flaccid> bdizzle: there is streaming radio built into amarok already
<bdizzle> there is? where?
<flaccid> in the playlists tab
<flaccid> a lot of digitally imported links by default..
<bdizzle> oooh, I didn't see that there, cool
<flaccid> coolio
<alexbobp> ﻿Is there a way to forcibly detach non-alsa programs from my sound hardware without having to find and kill the offending processes?
<flaccid> but in this case, you might get a no demux/input error which is said to be a bug in shoutcast server not the xine plugin to which is bloody annoying!
<flaccid> alexbobp: i havnt found one yet as it locks the /dev/dsp or whatever..
 * hi is listening to Mo Chailin Dileas Donn.mp3 after running mkdir /mnt/ftpfolder1 && curlftpfs ftp://192.168.1.156/music :P
<hi> not quite the same as "click, mount" but meh... those amarok / kde bugs have been open for ages
<LilSarge> Hmm, i think its a memory problem. Firefox works...just really slow.
<flaccid> thats quite manual :p
<bdizzle> I think that's another issue that is causing people to worry about Linux. Instictually, they see command line, they run
<hi> well, for good reason
<hi> there's *nothing* intuitive about a comman prompt
<bdizzle> granted, I try to avoid it because I don't know what I'm doing with it and don't want to inadvertantly screw up my system (sudo or no sudo)
<hi> it's a black window with no guidance
<hi> a GUI has options to select from etc
<bdizzle> but if I've got someone telling me what code to punch in, I'm safer
<bdizzle> yeah
<flaccid> bdizzle: without bugs kde has got that pretty much unecessary
<flaccid> well desktop/UI theory will suggest CLI should be abstracted to the least from the user
 * flaccid im writing a book atm on kubuntu
<flaccid> oops
<bdizzle> haha, someone helped me on the ubuntu forums with the java error, I think
<hi> flaccid: subconsiously your nick / description of kde's readiness reminds me of a sex change analogy
<hi> "without bugs, kde has got that pretty much unecessary
<hi> it goes "Yeah, and my best friend could put on silk panties and tell me he was in the early stages of a sex change, but it doesn't mean I'd want to kiss him."
<hi> besides, that's the motto of vaporware
<bdizzle> sweet, I got the java error fixed!
<hi> cool beans
<bdizzle> it was an error in firefox, where it didn't recognize that the JRE was in fact installed
<hi> what kind of error?
<bdizzle> so let's see, Hardy "forgot" I had a delete key, didn't load JRE properly in firefox, and still can't load a C++ program because it compiles into an .exe
<flaccid> hi: sex changes are usually 'hard' not 'soft'
<bdizzle> lol
<hi> meh, the hormones might be a gray area lol
<flaccid> bdizzle: how you fix it sorry
<hi> physiology or psychology... hmm, but i'll regress quickly here lol
<flaccid> bdizzle: can you tell me where you went in config to get firefox to pick up the jre?
<bdizzle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4908916#post4908916
<hi> ah, i wondered if that's what the issue was
<hi> you symlinked the plugins folder to something ff would find?
<bdizzle> see, I had no clue where to start
<bdizzle> I'm having to re-learn how to use a computer, which actually kinda interesting
<hi> i should have chimed in, but i just saw the middle of the convo so assumed i was missing something
<flaccid> bdizzle: ah so it is a bug afterall dang!
<flaccid> yeah so /usr/lib should be global etc..
<bdizzle> okay, so can someone decipher what that code actually did to fix my system?
<hi> you created a dir (mkdir)
<hi> ln -s linked the one dir to the other
<flaccid> yeah its using user plugins instead of globally shared which defeats the purpose of the package the plugin is in etc...
<hi> so ff sees that directory as a mirror of the other directory's contents
<bdizzle> like links lists in C++ ?
<hi> flaccid: true
<flaccid> disregard c++...
<bdizzle> lol
<flaccid> its a locality thing on the fs
<bdizzle> gotcha
<bdizzle> ok, another strange question.
<bdizzle> one would think if I have the Konversation window on top of the Firefox window, when I click to the side on the Firefox window, the Konversation window should go behind the Firefox window
<bdizzle> mine doesn't
<flaccid> bdizzle: you can right click and go advanced - keep above or below
<hi> actually, bdizzle, thanks for the reminder on that. i couldn't remember the symlink command when i was installing icecat (which also wouldn't see any plugins outside it's ./plugins dir) and i just duplicated the files out of laziness vs looking up how to symlink. cheers, for saving me6mb hdd space :)
<hi> this was just 40 mins ago :)
<bdizzle> lol, yay for 6 MB of hard drive space?
<bdizzle> space is cheap these days
<hi> well, that was in jest ;)
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> yeah, that works for Konversation, except the problem is global
<hi> the other benefit of symlinking is if you install global plugins, they're show up in the other dir w/o one having to go copy them again all the time to 2+ dirs
<bdizzle> like two firefox windows on top of each other
<flaccid> yeah but locations like /usr/share for example are designed for um sharing
<hi> i set the scroll wheel to do that (scroll up = above, scrol down = below).
<bdizzle> um share?
<hi> yeah, but icecat doesn't share :(
<flaccid> there are quite a few share folders in linux systems via hier
<hi> you know, i find kde has a lot of really power-user features over gnome so far
<bdizzle> boohbah, how'd you hide your IP and such?
<hi> however, stuff is really buggy
<bdizzle> I think that's why I like KDE over GNOME is that it does have the strong GUI programs
<hi> like, sometimes i login and nothing loads into the kicker panel... wtf!
<bdizzle> I had to reformat Hardy today after doing the upgrade a week ago from Gutsy because Kicker was giving me so many problems
<bdizzle> I had to tell Kubuntu to load Kicker as a startup program
<hi> sheesh, really!?
<hi> don't tell me that, this is a 2.5 week old install!
<hi> lol
<bdizzle> even then it wouldn't give me the icons next to the clock and such
<hi> yeah, that's the issue i'm having
<bdizzle> which on a desktop is managable. But on a laptop, when you are worried about battery life ... not good
<hi> right now, nothing appears. i can't change wifi, bluetooth, power options etc over half the time. i just logout, login a couple of times and it works... no notable rhyme or reason.
<bdizzle> gah, what is that program I used to search the system
<hi> right, i'm on a laptop bdizzle. exactly right, this kills an extra 8w sometimes!
<hi> strigi?
<bdizzle> it was sorta like Find Files and Folders in windows
<bdizzle> no, stringi doesn't really cut it for me
<hi> kfind?
<bdizzle> might be
<flaccid> strigi has never worked for me. another blunder.
<Boohbah> bdizzle: i asked nicely after being a member for many years...
<hi> yeah, well i filed bugs on deskbar
<bdizzle> haha, okay
<bdizzle> I was just curious, it seemed interesting
<hi> then i noticed the bugs were open / closed 4x since 2005
<hi> i haven't tried strigi, but if it's anything like deskbar i'm keeping it WAY away from my kde profile as it damaged everything in its path for me
<bdizzle> has anyone noticed how a program will say its installed in Adept, but not installed when you check via Add/Remove Programs?
<hi> ah, add/remove programs is sort of the simple version of the repos
<hi> i just use adept, unless i'm lookin for limited options (ie when i type "svg" and don't want 30 svg libsb, but instead the two apps xara and inkblot or whatever that thing is called)
<bdizzle> so other than stringi, which searches for individual files, what program would i use to just pull up folders that have the same name as the search phrase?
<hi> again, kfind
<bdizzle> its showing up as the KDE-4 version of kfind in my Add/Remove
<bdizzle> even though I only have KDE 3.5.9
<hi> should be installed then
<hi> just type alt+f2
<hi> then type kfind
<bdizzle> ah, yes, that's the program I'm looking for
<hi> ;)
<bdizzle> why isn't he on my K-menu?
<hi> lol, good question
<hi> i was talking to someone on here earlier that prolly thought i was some lamer newbie for asking that
<hi> that's how i remembered kfind
<bdizzle> lol
<hi> He said "click find in the k menu" "why isn't it in my kmenu?" "uh, are you running kubuntu?" "duh" "try kfind then" "cool, thx" :)
<alexbobp> is kfind a slocate frontend?
<hi> go fig
<bdizzle> well, when you are used to being able to pull all kinds of tricks out of your hat to get windows to customize and all that
<hi> no, it's a find frontend ;)
<bdizzle> and then try linux just for the hell of it, you gotta strap on the training wheels for a while
<hi> yeah, for sure
<alexbobp> hi: that's a joke, right?
<alexbobp> It could be something more complex.  Strigi uses it's own engine, right?
<flaccid> yeah strigi is a daemon
<bdizzle> ok, so another strange thing. How do I go about adding my own shortcuts onto the K-menu?
<hi> [01:18] <alexbobp> is kfind a slocate frontend?
<bdizzle> ie, creating an icon in Utilities for kfind?
<hi> it's a "find" frontend
<hi> no joke
<hi> strigi is something entirely different
<alexbobp> find as in the command-line find that just looks through everything every time I search?
<hi> yes
<hi> the old as dirt unix tool
<alexbobp> wouldn't that be slow then?
<hi> yes
<hi> (?)
<bdizzle> wait, got it
<hi> it's not meant for "search my whole 1tb hard drive for x file"
<alexbobp> ah.
<hi> that's what strigi etc is for
<hi> no joke ;)
<bdizzle> in KControl, go to Desktop -> Panels -> Menus, selected under OPtional Menuses "Find"
<alexbobp> okay, I believe you, I was just making sure...
<bdizzle> that will load kfind onto the kmenu so you don't go looking for it
 * hi gets hopes up at bdizzle's comment and checks menu!
<bdizzle> I'm surprised it isn't default
 * hi remembers he's using kbfx and not k-menu
<hi> :P
<bdizzle> haha
<bdizzle> I've heard of kbfx, but never could get it to work
<bdizzle> or really understood the purpose / difference of it
<hi> naw seriously, i still use alt-f1 to access the old kmenu for a few things. find will now be one of them, cheers :)
<hi> ah, kbfx is nice
<bdizzle> *tries alt-f1 and gets no response
<hi> it indexes the menu, so you can click on the button and start typing to limit your options ala quicksilver for os-x
<hi> hmm, alt-f1 is default (ymmv, as we find out here!) for opening the kmenu at your cursor
<bdizzle> great, another key that doesn't work
<bdizzle> I've had it set to Ctrl + Esc, since just hitting the windows key didn't work
<flaccid> you have to enable windows shortcuts for win key to work
<hi> whoa, ctrl+esc opened up a task manager!
<flaccid> yeah ksysguard
<bdizzle> lol
<hi> sweet! i've been missing that from other unmentionable operating systems!
<flaccid> hehhe
<bdizzle> I've got Ctrl+Alt+Del to open task manager and Ctrl+Alt+End to open the logoff menu
<flaccid> thats a bit crazy but cool heh
<bdizzle> I'm surprised by now that Windows, Mac, and Linux hasn't adopted a common set of key shortcuts
<hi> ctrl+alt_del restarts my computer, backspace X
<flaccid> bdizzle: nothing to be suprised about. they are commercial.
<bdizzle> other than the typical Ctrl + C, Ctrl+X, Ctrl+P
<flaccid> its competition
<hi> ctrl+alt+end sounds like it'd do something mean and dirty along those lines so i wont' test it :)
<sponix> bdizzle: Yeah... Umm... About That ...
<bdizzle> well, you're telling it to end your session
<bdizzle> lol, about what?
<hi> afaik it's NIH syndrom http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_Invented_Here
<hi> :)
<sponix> bdizzle: Why would Linux, or any *nix want to adopt something similar to Windows ?
<bdizzle> to make instructions just a little easier to understand?
<flaccid> bdizzle: thats not their objective..
<flaccid> its quite the opposite
<hi> besides, in kde you can select templates of key configs to most anything out there
<bdizzle> I mean, I see that Apple Command key as the same as the windows key for many things on the mac
<hi> i have to say, i miss the way os-x uses the alt key to put accents on  things and such
<bdizzle> now what would be cute would be if they had stickers to put over the windows key with the Ubuntu circle logo
<hi> alt+` then whatever key i want to apply a ` over... pretty straightforward relative to the windows world's "remember an index of acii codes and type alt+00124"
<sponix> bdizzle: Objective for _Most_ other Operating Systems is to be the _Best_ they can at whatever their communities, or users need/want .. And if you haven't noticed, Windows doesn't do a very good job at that ;)
<flaccid> well i like calling such a key 'option' or something similar that is generic
<bdizzle> eh, they did for XP
<flaccid> its not about their community its about ownership
<hi> bdizzle: great idea w/ the stickers!
<bdizzle> Vista and Windows 7 on the other hand....
<sponix> bdizzle: Seen Tux for the Windows key, but not the Ubuntu logo _yet_
<bdizzle> nice
<flaccid> yeah the key should just be 'option' or something
<bdizzle> or worse, MS's next version of Office is going to be a subscription plan from what I heard
<hi> why won't ms office die?
<bdizzle> at the very least, OO needs to catch up to Office 2003, then start branching out and making its own stuff that MS only wishes it could do
<bdizzle> because its actually useful?
<bdizzle> Office and DirectX are two things I have to give MS credit for
<hi> well, i'm not the "office" type
<flaccid> hi: why would it die heh
<hi> but, it seems it's around for the same reason most things are around ppl
<flaccid> im not sure what there is to catch up to
<bdizzle> well, until I can figure out how to do presentations in LaTeX....
<hi> "because it just is" vs "because it's the best product"
<flaccid> bdizzle: you do understand that directx is totally their thing and not required
<bdizzle> no, I do
<bdizzle> but I also know that since most games these days are built off of it
<flaccid> im not sure what latex has to do with oasis doc formats..
<bdizzle> and Wine isn't perfect yet in *not emulating DirectX
<flaccid> bdizzle: no point there. openGL and other techs are um open and standard...
<bdizzle> true
<flaccid> bdizzle: wine shouldn't even exist.
<flaccid> the open formats and suites like Ooo are fine.
<bdizzle> well, let me run up to the store and go buy a copy of Halo or Diablo and get it to run on OpenGL then ....
<bdizzle> I agree they are good
<flaccid> bdizzle: have a think about whos fault it is for not developing in open standards...
<flaccid> the vendor.
<bdizzle> point taken
<hi> sadly, a good portion  of my local friends work in direct x at ms
<bdizzle> unforutnately, vendors look at $$$, which means which market is going to have the greatest potential
<flaccid> have a look at nexuiz. it works on most platforms with one .zip and separate binaries for teh OS
<hi> nothing amazingly creative in direct x over open gl imho
<flaccid> bdizzle: exactly
<flaccid> its about the money
<hi> it's a matter of development hype, buzz and thus (yes) money
<bdizzle> windows, which carries about 85% of consumer market, vs mac, that carries 13% of consumer desktops, vs linux, that runs 2%
<hi> being co-opted by MS for vendor lock-in, more than dx being superior to gl etc
<bdizzle> why would they go out and port their game over to Linux unless they felt that every single linux user would go out and buy it
<bdizzle> true
<sponix> bdizzle: Well, I have to disagree a bit... Think some vendors are now looking at Potential for future market share, instead of current market shares... IBM, HP, Sun, Dell, Asus, And others Shipping with Linux for Example
<hi> well, as it is all hardware for i386 i know of supports opengl
<hi> so there's no real downside for developers not using direct x
<bdizzle> I remember when I got my laptop back in March, I kept going to all the standard vendors (Dell, HP, gateway, Toshiba, Acer, etc) and telling them, look this is my budget, and I only have one requirement: it can't have Vista on it
<hi> save for less M$ interest, naturally
<flaccid> direct x is microsoft. seems like a massive downfall to me.
<bdizzle> Gateway and HP laughed at me
<sponix> bdizzle: Linux is still at a 1% Market share or less, But these companies rolling it out with site of future Market share growth is making a big difference
<bdizzle> true
<hi> sure there's xbox, but that's the minority of consoles even
<bdizzle> yeah, most people are playing Wii or PS3
<flaccid> xbox is cut down win2000
<hi> so opengl works with windows, linux, os-x, and most consoles... honestly, why use dx?!
<bdizzle> I'm curious why most developers still base everything on it too
<bdizzle> if it is so functional, then why do they bother?
<flaccid> market share, business logic etc.
<sponix> hi: Doesn't that make you sick ? OpenGL should be the _standard_
<flaccid> its not about functionality its about money
<level1_> how can I tunnel sound over ssh?  Is that possible?
<level1_> also, what ssh like standard uses the least bandwidth?  VNC?  RDP?
<hi> sponix: yes
 * hi gets sick and barfs on dx
<flaccid> level1_: not sure. most likely vnc. rdp is m$ only
<sponix> hi: But, since Microsoft makes DirectX and they are the OS of choice for 98% of commercial Gamers, it has killed off OpenGL and gaming possibilities on Other Platforms :(
<flaccid> they have nothing to do with ssh however
<level1_> flaccid: can can be used for some of the things I want to use ssh for
<level1_> flaccid: thats what i meant
<zeno__> I'm trying to upgrade to hardy, but im getting errors; http://pastebin.com/m6a6ce1c6
<level1_> whats kubuntu's vnc client?
<flaccid> ssh is simply the tunnel. it comes down to the protocol. both can potentially support sound
<sponix> flaccid: What ! *nix is where vnc started, and several things have rdp, virtualbox for example
<flaccid> level1_: krdc
<flaccid> sponix: look up the history of RDP
<flaccid> or point me to a unix rdp server
<hi> does kubuntu count? :)
<flaccid> kubuntu does not have an rdp server.
<bdizzle> um, about that upgrade, it might be better to just d/l the .iso and go off of that
<sponix> flaccid: RDP is a Windows based "Remote Desktop Protocol" .. I know
<hi> xrdp
<bdizzle> it still tends to have problems going the direct upgrade route
<flaccid> please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Desktop_Protocol
<sponix> flaccid: tightvnc is nice
<flaccid> ues exact;u sponix. windows and no linux server let alone *nix
<hi> afaik, xrdp works and is in kubuntu main repos
<flaccid> sponix: yeah its what i use for server on *nix
<sponix> flaccid: my point, why use "MS" rdp for a *nix box, when VNC is available ?
<flaccid> !info xrdp
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0~dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 193 kB, installed size 688 kB
<flaccid> sponix: wasn't that my point?
<flaccid> hmm that must be fairly new
<sponix> and there are TightVNC servers and clients for both Windows and *nix
<flaccid> yes i know that...
<sponix> flaccid: ... Hmm, maybe I missed the actual point ;)
<hi> well or even nx (nomachine) since vnc comared to rdp is not even close... vnc is just a rasterized image of the screen unlike forwarding x to the other machine
<flaccid> ah yeah xrdp is very recent and not devel very much at all
<zeno__> I'm trying to upgrade to hardy, but im getting errors; http://pastebin.com/m6a6ce1c6
<flaccid> my point is that rdp is microsoft
<hi> vnc is really only useful for os-x, since there's no rdp/remote x/nx options
<sponix> flaccid: Yep, We have client/server XP boxen with TightVNC here at my workplace (Army)
<flaccid> hi: incorrect. vnc is rfb and abstracted from teh X11 layer
<flaccid> vnc is useful for an *nix
<flaccid> any*
<hi> ehm, i disagree
<hi> nx is much faster
<sponix> flaccid: of course, you could just fwd an X session or program through ssh as well, just as easy ;)
<hi> again, like rdp (but better) it forwards window commands etc so bandwidth is 4k-100k vs 9mb
<flaccid> http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/documents/xrdpdesign/index.html <--- still a far way to go...
<hi> i can run a 1920x1200x24b connection over the net on nx
<flaccid> sponix: yeah but thats not what we are talking about thus my point
<hi> or rdp
<zeno__> !dependency
<ubottu> Factoid dependency not found
<hi> :P
<flaccid> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<sponix> ... I must drop out then, because I'm still not getting the point *Grin*
<flaccid> at the end of the day, whatver works is probably fine as long as its in a secure channel
<flaccid> i don't know of any pointsin this convo really
<flaccid> but as a side point have a look how limited xrdp is atm: http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/documents/xrdpdesign/index.html
<hi> here's some: VNC is slow and aweful if you're displaying a GUI, RDP is way better but not available on Mac only, freenx rocks all
<flaccid> that doesn't make sense hi and is incorrect
<hi> also, if you're not displaying video, then use Synergy instead
<hi> meh, believe what you want
<flaccid> eg. http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1475814
 * hi doesn't care
<flaccid> its not about you hi
<flaccid> nor is it about me either
<sponix> I don't remote a gui very often, but TightVNC, or ssh has always done what I need just fine... I will try FreeNX sometime though
<hi> yeah, the hextile mapping common for vnc is just too much for the internet
<hi> it's highly sensitve to latency and high cpu load on either client or server side
<flaccid> i do vnc over ssh or vpn over the internet just fine
<bdizzle> so what kind of things do they have planned for Ibex?
<hi> ibex?
<bdizzle> edition after Hardy
<bdizzle> not that I am entirely looking forward to upgrading again, but KDE4 just looks so pretty and I'm waiting for 4.1 to come out
<hi> ah, xrdp on os-x. my "/me doesn't care " was a follow on my last line and due to lag seemed like a resonse to your link. no offense, lag...
<hi> i'll actually make use of that url tomorrow!
<hi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Desktop_Protocol#Version_history
<hi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software for the un-initiated
<wesley> kde4.0.4 is not as good as 4,0,3
<hi> ?
<bdizzle> what, is it getting worse/
<bdizzle> I thought it was supposed to become more stable with each incremental release
<hi> if you found a regression, find/file a bug report
<hi> honestly, there's almost no diff i can see
<bdizzle> where do we go for bug reports?
<wesley> yes i yesterday istalled and reported more bugs then in 4.0.3
<bdizzle> and how can we get desktop widgets on KDE 3.5.9 ?
<wesley> www.launchpad.net
<flaccid> hehe
<hi> actually, speaking of widgets.. this "Get Hot New Stuff" crap bugs me
<hi> where is it!?
<hi> faik it's a lib w/o much use
<sponix> honestly, with all these updates, can't Ubuntu just xdelta from one deb to the next, instead of downloading a whole new package each time !
<hi> yes, that'd be smarter
<hi> heard of jigdo btw?
<sponix> would save Petabytes of Net Traffic I'm sure !
<hi> or deb-torrent etc
<bdizzle> I'm mostly just looking for weather and maybe tv listings like I had with Yahoo Widgets
<hi> none of these ever get picked up
<bdizzle> xdelta?
<wesley> but i dont know of its kubuntu,s fault for messing op kde4.0.4 or kde
<sgrover> wireless problem.  Works fine on my access point.  Not on some others.  Can see the desired access point, but when I connect to it, it just times out.
<sponix> No, but if it is similar, and can patch from one tarBall to another, it would be smart
<sgrover> (don't have access to the troublesome access point(s) at the moment though...)
<sgrover> Any tips?
<sponix> downloading 17Meg of Evolution crap, for the 32K change in source for security is nutty imho, when they have TarBall && binary patch programs out there
<hi> yeah, it bugs the crap out of me too
<sponix> Effort to push Linux crap to 3rd world countries would be much better
<hi> it's so wasteful of bw (mine and theirs)
 * flaccid uses Opera.
<sponix> I'm in Iraq right now, and net cost me $75 a Month for 1Gig Download and 512Meg Upload limit, after that it throttles your speed to 7K/s or less
<hi> lol, true. someone d/l the 60mb of stuff for the kde4 upgrade i got a day ago was assinine
<sponix> I don't like to Rant, but it is about freaking time some one addresses this issue
<sgrover> sponix: try on my cell phone data plan.... $50 / MEG
<hi> sponix: i agree
<sponix> Why are we settling for 2nd best, our updates could be done faster, and the Net as a whole less clogged
<flaccid> i pay $140AU per month for 60GB of u/l d/l which is rort
<hi> every time i've tried to get help on that, ppl say "what's the point?" and "bandwidth is cheap"
<hi> bugs me...
<sponix> Should be saving our BW for pr0n !
<flaccid> i dont' know what your point is hi
<hi> flaccid: thanks for sharing :P
<flaccid> care to confirm your point
<hi> sponix: have you looked into using rsync?
<sponix> point is BW isn't cheap _everywhere_
<hi> right, or anywhere when we're talking about saving many terabytes of data
<sgrover> sooo... no tech support at the moment for wireless problems??  :)
<flaccid> well thats obvious. im sure is very expensive in the developing nations if available at all
<sponix> hi: still rsync's the whole new .deb package, not like it applies the 32/64K diff from one .deb to another
<bdizzle> why isn't bandwidth cheap these days?
<sgrover> sponix: then take the one time hit, d/l the source, then just get the patches as they come out.
<hi> bdizzle:because ppl suffer companies like comcast in the US
<sponix> bdizzle: in Iraq, there is no fiber, or copper backbones/lines, the Ground is so damn hard for one, it is near impossible to run it, so Everything is Sat Based, and that cost a shit ton for Sat Time
<sgrover> you obviously know a little more about Linux per se, so perhaps *buntu isn't quite aimed at users like yourself...  :)
<sponix> hi: ComCast is a godsend compared to say Honduras, or Iraq
<bdizzle> ouch
<hi> well, yeah... i guess my gripe-in-point is about the privatisation of commercial telecommunications in general.
<sgrover> sponix: not trying to be confrontational - in general I agree with your point... :)
<flaccid> not all countries/parts of the world have luxuries. after all internet is a luxury :)
<hi> but yeah, geographic considerations like yours will probably keep the topic on track :)
<sponix> sgrover: Well. here they are, saying they want OLPC in 3rd world countries and crap, but I just did 100+Meg of Security updates on Hardy already, don't see a school in Iraq doing that
<bdizzle> internet is almost a neccesity
<flaccid> not when the world is divided
 * hi avoids geo-political discussion
<sponix> bdizzle: I feel that way as well, but a lot of the world it is still a "Luxury"
<sgrover> sponix: you don't see a school doing 100Meg of updates for Ubuntu, but they wouldn't mind the corresponding bandwidth for Windows?  That argument doesn't really float... :)
<hi> so does anyone know of a way to access these updates in an incremental, just-the-differences of similar files way?
<sgrover> if the argument is simply that the updates would not be done - regardless of platform, then that's a little more understandable.... :)
<hi> sgrover: nobody is being a windows fanboy
<sponix> sgrover: My point is, Linux should do "Better" than MS ... This would be an "Advantage" it would/should have over others
<bdizzle> I think most people still update windows because windows update automatically naggs you if you try to ignore it
<hi> sgrover: windows sucks, os-x sucks, and here's where linux could shine
<sponix> sgrover: and that *nix OS's should do this, to help reach out to the ends of the world better than MS
<sgrover> bdizzle: only if you have the Nag option checked (which you have to manually turn off)
<flaccid> my g/f is on wireless which is only option despite in a city. she pays 5X here monthly rental on download thus costing here more than a car does. its pathetic and this is a developed nation.
<bdizzle> lol
<flaccid> have a look up on the internet how pathetic broadband is in australia..
<sgrover> sponix: don't get me wrong - I agree that these patch differences can/should be done.  Just trying to help you refine the argument... :)
<sponix> ... I do hate MS and Windows with a passion, but my goal isn't to bash them... Just saying this is a place *nix could do better, and easily do it
<flaccid> sponix: sorrr what to do better?
<hi> flaccid: yeah, i always wondered about australia. their geography would tend to limit this a tad?
<flaccid> hi: not when you live sydney where i do. no excuse when the backbone goes straight to our city.
<sponix> flaccid: roll out a update system that does TarBall patches like xdelta, to save tons of BW for people/countries
<sgrover> we don't have to "hate" the other OS's to favor *nix.  Some of us still need to work in both worlds... :)
<hi> hmm
<bdizzle> yeah, how is internet service down there?
<flaccid> regional is different. this is in capital cities.
<hi> i'm sure fiber is laid at this point, but it's probably more monopolised than in other prts
<flaccid> sponix: totally different to the debian system
<flaccid> internet here can be good, but way too many issues to talk about..
<flaccid> no fibre to consumers here on a real scale yet at all
<bdizzle> such as?
<flaccid> im on cable and its a rip off...
<eagles05> lol whose ur isp flaccid
<hi> actually, instead of downloading distro .iso's has anyone used jigdo files?
<flaccid> um dsl
<flaccid> old copper
<flaccid> lack of upstream
<flaccid> lack of maintenence on networks
<hi> jigdo always crashes for me so i always resort to torrents
<flaccid> renting out to service providers
<flaccid> pair gain issues
<flaccid> the list goes on
<eagles05> ur lucky flaccid u dont have monthly download limits and im on cable 2mb down 256 up
<flaccid> eagles05: i am on that
<flaccid> depends which connectin you talking about i have heh
<eagles05> im hoping to eventually start my own isp using kubuntu based server
<eagles05> i have 10gb monthly download
<noaXess> is it normal in hardy, that the print job queue will not be cleared after printing?.. and the icon is still in systray?
<flaccid> we all have monthly download limits in australia anyway
<hi> hmm... something is wrong with my sleep schedule that i'm always talking to australians on here :-/
<flaccid> eagles05: kubuntu is not a server.
<eagles05> noaXess: yes its like that with my hp
<sgrover> hi: me too... I'm in Western Canada... :)
<flaccid> its 7:15pm here
<eagles05> flaccid: lol well u know what im talking bout use it as the os
<noaXess> hm.. a bug? or is there a setting
<eagles05> noaXess: dunno havent used my printer on here in a while
<hi> sgrover: Quarter past two here, Seattle :)
<flaccid> eagles05: ubuntu is not a server OS
<sgrover> flaccid: 3:17am here
<flaccid> ouch
<eagles05> O_o what u mean
<noaXess> ha.. 11:17 am here :)
<eagles05> noaXess: u in central europe
<sgrover> hehe... er.. flaccid.. just curious... what DAY ??
<noaXess> yes
<noaXess> ch
<flaccid> its thursday night
<eagles05> kool malta here noaXess
<noaXess> ?
<flaccid> i mean ubuntu is not respected as a server operating system at all
<noaXess> eagles05: you're in malta?
<sgrover> flaccid: hmmm... maybe time travel is possible.. it's still morning here... and Wednesday for me cuz I haven't slept yet.. LOL
<eagles05> noaXess:  yep
<noaXess> flaccid: ut you can use it as server.. i think there is a server version of ubuntu
<flaccid> noaXess: yes i've tested it.
<eagles05> ya but i dunno y i like gui and kde desktop
<noaXess> eagles05: holiday.. or do you live there?
<flaccid> i generally run respected server operating systems like freebsd
<eagles05> noaXess: normally from us but im here for school
<eagles05> what bout centos5
<flaccid> a desktop environment != an operating system!
<sgrover> eagles05: you can put a gui on the server version.
<sgrover> OR you can just apt-get install the server kernel
<flaccid> if you can tell me why a server needs a GUI, please let me know :)
<hi> sgrover: our sleep schedules match lol
<sgrover> (you loose sound support, and some video capabilities though)
<eagles05> sgrover: how
<flaccid> unless its a desktop server to serv X11 etc.
<flaccid> ie. think clients.
<flaccid> thin
<sgrover> flaccid: install the server, install X, but you don't necessarily need to have a running X desktop on the server to serve up X sessions... (just the X service running - I think)
<flaccid> sgrover: yes i know. that was my point.
<flaccid> !thinclient
<ubottu> Factoid thinclient not found
<flaccid> cang
<noaXess> flaccid: but you can install ubuntu and disable gdm..
<flaccid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto
<flaccid> noaXess: thats working backwards
<noaXess> ?
<eagles05> im not as advanced as most im still working on linux certification have yet to work on a linux box in a network environment
<flaccid> eagles05: debian is better suited as a server
<eagles05> has anyone else downloaded amarok2 nightly
<sgrover> flaccid: I've been running Ubuntu server for the past 2 years.  Never a problem that wasn't caused by the sys admin (me), or hardware failure.
<eagles05> flaccid:  isnt ubuntu/kubuntu debian based
<noaXess> sgrover: me to..
<noaXess> too
<eagles05> lol
<flaccid> sgrover: i've run it for about 3.5 years as testing. google the security problems ubuntu server has had...
<noaXess> us it also for virtual systems
<flaccid> eagles05: yes it is. debian has a longer release cycle to give it more stability.
<noaXess> flaccid: then close the holes..
<flaccid> and the userland is different!
<flaccid> noaXess: im not an ubuntu developer
<eagles05> me neither
<sgrover> flaccid: understood.  But the reason I switched to Ubuntu from Gentoo was the maintenance time needed...
<hi> sponix: have you found an uncompressed tarball repository for debian etc?
<eagles05> i am planning on creating my own cluster distro based on kubuntu
<flaccid> gentoo is far different in terms of setup. thats why debian has an installer and is more out of the box than gentoo
<sgrover> that and doing an apt-get update/upgrade rarely breaks the system.  Gentoo's emerge world would need manual intervention to configure the .conf files.
<flaccid> ouch
<hi> sponix: because an incremental d/l would then be possible with rsync it seems. i'm checking into the syntax now...
 * flaccid is a freebsd user.
<sgrover> flaccid: agreed.  Gentoo is source based.  Much different perspectives involved.
<flaccid> not necessarily source based as binaries available. gentoobsd intrests me but yeah..
<noaXess> flaccid: and hwo do you use kubuntu if you are a freebsd user?
<noaXess> or when..
<flaccid> noaXess: i use linux as desktop as bsd vendor support is worse off for us than linux...
<sgrover> :) Gentoo has changed much since I last installed it.  But getting better...  Still I'll stick with Ubuntu for the reduced maintenance time...
<eagles05> kde4 desktop looks like open suse's current kde3.5
<hi> actually, what's the upside to gentoo?
<flaccid> sgrover: its not really maintenance, its setup - installation/post installation but yeah
<flaccid> eagles05: possibly because opensuse made some contribs
<sgrover> noaXess: one of the local guys is in the same boat.  Runs *bsd for his servers, but *buntu for the desktops.
<eagles05> possible its the only distro that will semi run on my new laptop
<hi> i tried it long ago when i had slow harware, so the philosophy of no binaries was a bottleneck. i have a faster computer now so i might be interested
<flaccid> hi: its better than ubuntu. but thats simply my general opinion. i don't use it but
<eagles05> kubuntu x wont work
<sgrover> rather common for those who are security conscious, and more UNIX thinking than Linux thinknig
<eagles05> and it hangs during format and installation and never installs properly
<hi> flaccid: how's gentoo better though?
<flaccid> hi: i compile on my p2 300mhz bsd server and yeah it does take ages but i just wait days heh
<flaccid> hi: less bugs imo
<flaccid> less bs
<hi> ah
<flaccid> less forking
<eagles05> flaccid: cluster it with something else
<hi> lol, i was bitching on a 500Mhz cpu...
<flaccid> depends what implementation of clustering and what for
 * flaccid pats his kristine she goes very well
<sgrover> time for sleep.  Night all...  I'll check back tomorrow re: my wireless issues.
<flaccid> kristine before was ubuntu dapper server ouch
<flaccid> night
<hi> ditto here, i'm running off to sleep at a nice 1/2 past 2a thurs morning. cheerz all :)
<eagles05> lol
<eagles05> flaccid: the os im goign to start creating im going to work on for those entierly new to clustering
<eagles05> basically work on making it as much plug and play with minor configuration
<flaccid> yeah eagles05 my point is why are you clustering and what for? what model/configuration is the clustering?
<eagles05> have u ever run those boinc projects
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> boinc is from bsd iirc
<casper__> just installed kde been using ubuntu for about 6 months, i think i like the change :)
<flaccid> !seti
<ubottu> Factoid seti not found
<flaccid> casper__: nice :)
<casper__> whats this plasma file though...its in my lost and found? i hate not know what things are
<eagles05> i have as well i am a member of a number of the projects in clustering u r able to run the same data set basically the larger the dataset in a cluster the less time it will take
<flaccid> casper__: not sure why a plasma file is there. you could ask #kde i guess
<eagles05> then i wanna try get into the rendering farm business for 3d animations
<eagles05> and huge renderings
<eagles05> data analysis
<eagles05> just about anything clusterable
<flaccid> eagles05: a lot of p2p and clustering research was done at my uni. all i can say is that its a newish realm but the quality of the OS and its kernel/procesing makes a big difference...
<flaccid> somone had 50 identical pIIIs hooked up for a range of experiments
<eagles05> flaccid: thanks for the advice ill keep it under consideration
<flaccid> eagles05: just do some tests for yourself i guess in the right constant enviro
<eagles05> ya
<eagles05> right now i have not even begun to work on it i still have one more exam to go
<eagles05> then i need to start learning c++
<flaccid> as usual this kind of stuff relies on a huge amount of different variables
<flaccid> eagles05: do the c++ with qt4
<flaccid> thats a really good practical way of learning
<eagles05> ok
<eagles05> isnt qt4 something u need for kde4
<flaccid> yes is the gui toolkit component
<eagles05> kool
<eagles05> i need to download kde4
<flaccid> ie. qt kills gtk :)
<eagles05> cuz amarok-nightly isnt working on kde3 for me
<flaccid> eagles05: give it a shot. i've reverted to ke3 because of limitations/bugs
<flaccid> they exist without problem in theory
<flaccid> whats amarok-nightly atm. 1.4 or 2.0 ?
<casper__> any1 know how to update from kde 4.0 to 4.04......kde group isnt helping
<eagles05> 2
<flaccid> casper__: adept manager or apt-get should be fine, do you have a problem specifically?
<flaccid> eagles05: yeah thats qt4 purely i think even though it will probably run under qt3/kde3 etc. not sure. the #amarok guys are pretty good at advising
<eagles05> ill go ahead and dl qt4 i got nothing to lose this is a dev/testing machine anywho
<wesley> Casper blijf gewoon bij 4.0.3 das beter
<flaccid> !de | wesley
<ubottu> wesley: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<obvio> i followed http://www.manicai.net/comp/swap-caps-ctrl.html to swap ctrl and caps, but now kwin won't start automatically. does anyone know what could be the problem?
<flaccid> das ist super
<eagles05> flaccid:  i think u in wrong channel
<eagles05> :p
<flaccid> its not me in the wrong chan :)
<obvio> i actually have to painstakingly copy and paste stuff with the mouse on the terminal until i can form the word "kwin", then paste a "\n" (which makes me feel in fact quite 1337, but after the second time it gets old pretty fast)
<wesley> flaccid you insult me
<flaccid> wesley: how so. im sorry
<wesley> i am not german
<casper__> ich bin deutch
<flaccid> well das is german. so i am sorry wesley
<wesley> i am dutch is insulting to call a dutch one german
<flaccid> wesley: im an australian convict we don't know better and an insult is purely subjective.
<flaccid> not my fault if you guys are sensitive and emo
<obvio> lol
<casper__> lol
<flaccid> :0
<wesley> lol i am in germany now :P
<flaccid> im promoting avb for the australian leg of the tour so yeah i respect the dutch...
<flaccid> coool :)
<casper__> im having some serious refresh issues...wow not used to this kde stuff
<flaccid> wesley: avb is going to rock it here in may :)
<wesley> thats nice
<eagles05> !avb
<ubottu> Factoid avb not found
<eagles05> !info avb
<ubottu> Package avb does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> eagles05: offtopic - its armin van buuren
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> i should know that
<eagles0513875> lol
<wesley> oh armin vanm buuren is great
<flaccid> hehe
<eagles0513875> i have something majorly off tpic
<flaccid> wesley: yeah hes playing in sydney on 6 jun. im am his promoter in australia.
<eagles0513875> im going to be djing this summer on radio stream x10radio.com djing techno house and trance avb included if u guys r interested
<flaccid> eagles0513875: im a dj too. feel free to PM the link or whatever..
<eagles0513875> flaccid: pmed ya
<flaccid> ta
<casper__> how do i get opengl and all other 3d support stuff working?
<eagles0513875> casper__: on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> obviously
<eagles0513875> under system it says hardware device manager open that
<flaccid> casper__: which vid card/driver you use?
<eagles0513875> flaccid:
<eagles0513875> all he needs to do is what i mentioned abov
<eagles0513875> e
<eagles0513875> sry cant spell today
<casper__> 64mb intel laptop one
<casper__> spellin is overated
<eagles0513875> casper__: should work out of box for ya
<eagles0513875> casper__: plz dont tell me u going ot try get compiz to work with it lol
<casper__> no...had compiz working fine with it, but it is more irratating that anything else
<flaccid> sorry i don't know the specific issue yet
<flaccid> please repeat
<crazy_bus> something on my computer is slowing the internet.  Can anyone recommend a small program which will tell me what programs are currently accessing the internet?
<casper__> might be doing an update
<crazy_bus> no I stopped an update.  But something is still using it
<eagles0513875> crazy_bus: i know a program that will tell u how much up and down bandwith u using
<flaccid> crazy_bus: can't think of one. but you can use netstat. like netstat -a | grep -i esabli
<eagles0513875> crazy_bus: its called iptraf
<crazy_bus> eagles0513875: does that tell you what each individual program is ussing?
<ere4si> crazy_bus: type   netstat -tup   in a konsole
<eagles0513875> crazy_bus: no it doesnt give u totals though
<flaccid> !info iptraf
<ubottu> iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-6 (hardy), package size 161 kB, installed size 744 kB
<flaccid> i'll give that a try then
<crazy_bus> ere4si: I did that and it gave me a list.  One of those looks like a sourceforge mirror.  It just says ED - after it.  What does it mean?
<harolddong> is anybody else having of problem with kde4 and qt4 apps crashing on open after updating to kde 4.0.3?
<obvio171> i updated something now kwin won't start automatically. does anybody know where i set it to start automatically again?
<harolddong> I mean 4.0.4
<harolddong> sorry
<obvio171> i'm on kde 4.0.4
<obvio171> kubuntu amd64
<obvio171> harolddong: not crashing; just kwin won't start on its own :-/
<crazy_bus> no download manager is open
<harolddong> I can log into kde4 fine but so far any app I open that's not a qt3 or gnome app will crash and give and show the backtrace thing
<eagles0513875> crazy_bus: u torrenting or anything like that
<harolddong> this also happen when I log into kde3
<crazy_bus> eagles0513875: no torrent clients open
<eagles0513875> crazy_bus: p2p
<crazy_bus> eagles0513875: none opened
<harolddong> should I remove the kde4 profile and try and start fresh?
<eagles0513875> crazy_bus: interesting
<harolddong> so far konsole is the only kde4 app that will open for me
<ere4si> crazy_bus: I don't know..
<ct529> I am running 7.10 for 386 but would like to update to 804 for amd 64 by using the network. Is that possible?
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eagles0513875> !upgrade | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: please see above
<ct529> eagles0513875: well, I know that document. I am not sure you read my full question. :D
<eagles0513875> ct529: to be honest they got rid of upgrading ur sources and just running a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eagles0513875> thats the way i used to do it but left me with more problems then its worth
<ct529> eagles0513875: I used to do that, it did work well for me ....
<eagles0513875> lucky i ended up with too many issues
<flaccid> using what network?
<ct529> eagles0513875: but the problem here is moving from i386 to amd64
<flaccid> there are many networks
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<crazy_bus> It seems a process called 'http' is using the internet.  Does anyone know what it is exactly?
<flaccid> crazy_bus: please paste the entry from ps
<crazy_bus> flaccid: I found it.  Adebt is still accessing the internet even though it's shut
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> pretty typical
<crazy_bus> would it hurt it to kill 'http'
<flaccid> probably not. i get quite annoyed at the lack of adept killing itself..
<tdn> How do I run VMware server in Kubuntu Hardy Heron?
<eddieftw> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Dekans> K > System > VMware server
<ubuntu_> uhh, hi... just upgraded to hardy heron, and accidently didn't let grub update my menu.lst file
<darksideII> there we go...
<flaccid> ubuntu_: did you submit a bug yet
<darksideII> its not a bug... its just i pressed the wrong button on install :P
<darksideII> just wondering if its possible to edit the menu.lst file manually
<flaccid> ah ok
<darksideII> now, i've mounted the partition, all good there
<flaccid> darksideII: sorry. kdeusdo /boot/grub/menu.list
<darksideII> yeah i got that part fine
<darksideII> im just not sure what to add to it
<darksideII> i see all this UUID crap, and im not sure what to do about it
<flaccid> you would need to know the partition the bootable fs is on
<Dekans> update-grub ?
<flaccid> good point Dekans
<darksideII> uhh
<darksideII> yo uhave to have it mounted to /boot to get that working
 * flaccid feels like an old manual guy
<darksideII> no wait
<darksideII> i'm chrooted in anyway
<darksideII> hehe
<flaccid> darksideII: you need to be booted into the operating system in question not a livecd or otherwise
<flaccid> ok good luck
<darksideII> or you chroot into the os :)
<darksideII> like i just did
<flaccid> yeah
<Dekans> you can do it with a desktop CD too
<darksideII> oh wtf, it didn't change a damn thing
<darksideII> ugh
<darksideII> weeeeeeeeeeeel, what would i add to menu.lst
<darksideII> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=74971c0f-17c4-4056-90de-d389700b9d2d ro quiet splash
<darksideII> now, i' can copy those lines, etc
<darksideII> but i dont know what to do with the uuid part
<flaccid> just fyi you dn't need to use UUID
<darksideII> oh nice :)
<flaccid> myself, i skip it when going manual here
<darksideII> so... what would i add
<flaccid> so /dev/sda1 or whateve will do
<flaccid> the linux logical device name
<darksideII> vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic
<flaccid> as per fdisk and grub
<darksideII> i have that
<darksideII> uh
<flaccid> thats the kernel etc.
<darksideII> ohhhhh ok
<darksideII> i get it
<darksideII> so the root= part is the partition
<flaccid> yep
<darksideII> well... since i've only upgraded, not reinstalled, and its on the same partition anyway
<darksideII> couldn't i just modify the lines?
<darksideII> and use the same UUID's ?
<darksideII> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=74971c0f-17c4-4056-90de-d389700b9d2d ro quiet splash
<darksideII> like, do that?
<flaccid> ah uuid is made from the part/fs uniquely so any change will be a dif uuid so a direct linux logical dev name is fine
<flaccid> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<flaccid> if that sthe right uuid then yes looks ok i think
<flaccid> you could have for eg. /vmlinuz...... root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet
<darksideII> heh
<darksideII> well, the uuid's seem fine
<flaccid> cool
<o0Chris0o> hey guys, if I do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and after it installes and make kde the default session,  could I delete gnome and just run kubuntu?
<veress> j/ dej
<veress> j dej
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: yep
<darksideII> well... time to give this a go
<o0Chris0o> flaccid: cool, thanks...oh yah..will it still load as ubuntu? splash screen
<o0Chris0o> or switch to kubuntu
<flaccid> it will load as kdm as the login manager without gdm or gnome
<o0Chris0o> alright thanks
<flaccid> np
<o0Chris0o> kde just has soo much more stuff I don't like to be limited
<o0Chris0o> :)
<flaccid> not sure what you mean. but kde kills gnome afaic
<o0Chris0o> superkaramba for instance
<flaccid> superkaramba is being replaced in kde4
<o0Chris0o> replaced by something better I assume?
<flaccid> yeah plasma
<o0Chris0o> cool
<mil> Question
<Darkside> weeeeeeeeeeel, seems ok :)
<mil> what's .<dir> dirs ?
<Darkside> kde loaded up all goof
<Darkside> good*
<o0Chris0o> I downloaded it and installed it week ago, it was just a tease tho, can't wait for the stable release
<mil> guyz !!?
<o0Chris0o> mil
<o0Chris0o> dir is directory
<mil> i know
<flaccid> yea kd4 is not up to function of kde3 yet
<mil> but in linux
<mil> what's lets say .amule
<flaccid> mil: i don't understand your query
<mil> hmm
<mil> if im creating a dir
<mil> and putting dot in start
<mil> that's mean somthing ?
<flaccid> mil:  what are you trying to achieve
<DarksideII> ok its notworking ....
<DarksideII> it seems to freeze after a short time
<flaccid> i gtg
<DarksideII> its not the fglrx drivers, since it happens when i drop to a terminal too
<DarksideII> http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:6eiSlbn7UMMJ:www.ryanheise.com/LW60/+lg+lw-60+debian&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=opera
<DarksideII> that page gives tips about how to get linux booting proeprly on my lapyop, and i think i used some of those commands in grub once, but i forget how i used themnow
<Greenery> how to make static ip address on Knetworkmanager?
<neville_> Okay guys, I need some help. Can someone recommend to me a wireless ethernet card, something sort of recent, that is essentially works-out-of-the-box in Kubuntu 7.10?
<neville_> Just a basic one at that, I haven't really got the money for a super duper card :P
<ere4si> !wireless | nevi
<ubottu> nevi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ere4si> oops
<ere4si> not what I was after
<o0Chris0o> hey guys who do I talk to about the bots here in the channel? Id like to open up an unoffical channel on the Rizon network
<ct529> do you know how to extract some files from one .iso image?
<o0Chris0o> just open it up in archive application
<o0Chris0o> and select which items you want to be extracted
<o0Chris0o> hey guys, once I have installed kde 3, how do I remove gnome and the apps
<ct529> o0Chris0o: my archive application does not open it .... why????
<ct529> o0Chris0o: which archive application do you use?
<o0Chris0o> you said its an iso?
<o0Chris0o> try opening up cd burning software and see if you can extract it that way
<myk_robinson> hey. How can i increase battery life on my laptop with Kubuntu? I read there is some tool in Ubuntu Gnome to make some sort of power adjustments, is there something in KDE?
<myk_robinson> btw, laptop is a Compaq Presario F730US
<o0Chris0o> !power
<ubottu> Factoid power not found
<o0Chris0o> !battery
<ubottu> Factoid battery not found
<o0Chris0o> blah one sec
<myk_robinson> thank you
<eagles0513875> myk_robinson: i know someone who got 3hrs out of his battery
<eagles0513875> what he did was i think he took the power management and loaded it as a module instead
<eagles0513875> which i would like to try out and i could put that in as a suggestion for ibex
<myk_robinson> actually, i may be jumping the gun.. I have been on it for about an hour, the battery icon claims i still have 1:58 left. Not sure how accurate it is.
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<eagles0513875> dunno either
<eagles0513875> myk_robinson:  what proc is in ur laptop
<o0Chris0o> ty Odd-rationale
<o0Chris0o> :)
<myk_robinson> athlon 64 X2
<Odd-rationale> i got 2:58 out of my batt
<eagles0513875> on windows i know i get 3 hrs out of it but i have so mny problems getting it to work with my turion
<o0Chris0o> kde comes with power saving settings I think, I'm not sure, because I don't have it currently installed
<eagles0513875> i cant get kubuntu installed what so evr
<eagles0513875> but i know someone who has made the power management load as a module and he got 3 hrs out of his and his is an intel core 2 duo
<eagles0513875> is there awinblows channel on here
<Odd-rationale> yes kde comes with guidance-power-manager
<Odd-rationale> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<myk_robinson> now the battery thingy is telling me i have over 9 hours left... funny
<eagles0513875> what this person i know did he had it load as a module instead which seems to have significantly increased his battery life
<Odd-rationale> myk_robinson: wow! :P
<luc_> anybody synchronising kontact with egroupware ?
<myk_robinson> needless to say, that is a bit inaccurate :)
<eagles0513875> i dont know how acurate that is
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i get about an hr and half on this puppy
<o0Chris0o> brb
<eagles0513875> but this laptop does have an atholon 3200+
<ActionParsni1> hey all
<DarksideII> ok, i've worked out that my crashing problems arent to do with fglrx
<DarksideII> its to do wiht my laptop
<DarksideII> now, i fixed this once before, but now i can't remember what i did =/
<ActionParsni1> is there a way to block chanserv messages in pidgin?
<DarksideII> i think it was to do with changing some boot settings
<luc_> anybody synchronising kontact with egroupware without problems?
<chloe> silly question: How do I get the compiz cube to have 4 sides rather than 2 in hardy ? (i can find it in the cube options anywhere)
<DarksideII> theres information about installing debian onmy laptop here:http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:6eiSlbn7UMMJ:www.ryanheise.com/LW60/+lg+lw-60+debian&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=opera  but i cant work out how to add the acpi=on bits to my menu.lst
<ActionParsni1> chloe: no idea there, I hate the cube
<chloe> ActionParsni1: it's the principle
<ActionParsni1> chloe: I think its compiz-manager
<Odd-rationale> chloe: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<ActionParsni1> chloe: jump into konsole and type compiz then hit tab a few times
<ActionParsni1> something smart should turn up and you can configure it
<chloe> nothign
<Odd-rationale> chloe: then: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsni1> chloe: then id install compizconfig-settings-manager like Odd-rationale says
<chloe> i have it
<chloe> in the general options (ccsm)
<Odd-rationale> ok good open it
<eagles0513875> nice to see the ladies in here getting the guts to try something new
<luc_> one more try anybody synchronising kontact with egroupware ?
<chloe> not really a lady just setting up a ladys computer
<chloe> vista repulsed her :)
<Odd-rationale> in the general options, go to desktop size. set h=4 v=1 and no. desk = 1
<eagles0513875> ActionParsni1: lol can u make up ur mind if ur going to be using windows or linux :p btw im going to try get the latest nvidia driver for my video card
<Odd-rationale> chloe: ^
<eagles0513875> lol its repulsing me having issues with it thank god for my old laptop its my linux baby
<chloe> onyl thing left to get working is wifi
<chloe> *sigh*
<o0Chris0o> alright I uninstalled gnome
<ActionParsni1> eagles0513875: I use KUbuntu, eeeXUbuntu / Mandriva and have a vista box
<o0Chris0o> but
<o0Chris0o> it still loads
<o0Chris0o> go figure?
<Odd-rationale> chloe: did that work?
<ActionParsni1> eagles0513875: its simple to troubleshoot stuf, just websearch
<chloe> did what work ?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsni1: lol i have a kubuntu and vista box
<chloe> yes Odd-rationale thats what I did
<Odd-rationale> chloe: in the general options, go to desktop size. set h=4 v=1 and no. desk = 1
<chloe> and it worked
<eagles0513875> tried kubuntu on my new laptop its more headache then its worth only distro that works is open suse partially
<DarksideII> ok GREAT.... so upgrading to hardy has been a REAL bad move for me
<Odd-rationale> chloe: ok good.
<ActionParsni1> DarksideII, id recommend a clean install each time, have /home on a seperate partition and its simple
<DarksideII> ...
<DarksideII> thats not the problem
<DarksideII> the problem is to do with acpi i think
<DarksideII> it worked in gutsy, and doesn't work in hardy
<DarksideII> i mean, everything else seems fine... its just my system hangs after about a minute...
<DarksideII> and i think i had this problem with gutsy at first, but i fixed it somehow
<DarksideII> i just can't remember how
<ActionParsni1> ive just seen a LOT of people have issues after an upgrade so I just dont do it
<DarksideII> hmm, i just booted with the option acpi=off
<DarksideII> and my system hasn'y crashed yet
<Darkside> probably just a matter of time tho :P
<sponix> Anyone care to help with an Ubuntu/gnome question ?
<Darkside> yeeeeeeeep, i don't think hardy likes my laptop
<ActionParsni1> sponix: wassup?
<Darkside> buuuuut, when i disable acpi it seems to work
<Darkside> so... i dunno
<ActionParsni1> Darkside: could try a clean install
<Darkside> that would suck majorly
<Darkside> and i bet it wouldn't help at all
<Darkside> my laptop has some rather annoying peculiarities about it
<eagles0513875> Darkside: what kinda laptop
<Darkside> LG LW-60
<ActionParsni1> well your current OS is worthless so Im guessing you are going to reinstall anyway
<Darkside> not mainstream by any means
<eagles0513875> cuz i have major issues getting hardy on my hp tx1308nr tablet
<Darkside> ActionParsni1, its not worthless
<Darkside> i'm using it now, i just had to set the option acpi=off
<ActionParsni1> Darkside: ahh, ok cool. wtg
<Darkside> i'm not too sure what consequences this will have though
<eagles0513875> i have major issues getting it to install on installation hangs and then x doesnt start
<eagles0513875> gutsy used to give me a pnp bios but on it
<Darkside> ah yes, now i see the downside of having acpi=off
<Darkside> i run a laptop, and now i can't see what my battery level is
<eagles0513875> lol
<Darkside> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566239
<Darkside> that looks EXACTLY like my problem
<Darkside> the livecd works fine
<eagles0513875> same for me
<sponix> in gnome, how do I get it to quit trying to play DVD's and crap when I insert them? use to be an option in the "removable media" section
<Darkside> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/148637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 148637 in acpi "[Gusty/ Heron Development] system crashes on ac power unless acpi=off, but runs on battery" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Darkside> theres the bug, and it still hasn't been resolved
<Darkside> way to go..
<ActionParsni1> sponix:  Top panel Menu > System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<Synergy_Peace> <Synergy_Peace> Good evening everyone
<Synergy_Peace> [21:31] <Synergy_Peace> i was wondering how do you permanently set the desktop background in hardy kubuntu to scale and crop ?  As it keeps going back to max aspect?
<therion> Hi, someone know a good weblog client for kde? an alternative to BloGTK...
<sponix> ActionParsni1: it isn't there any more in Hardy
<ActionParsni1> sponix: then ive no idea man, I use kde
<ActionParsni1> sponix: try /j #ubuntu
<sponix> nothing but tards in there
<ActionParsni1> therion: Blokkal. I just webserched as Its not something i do
<therion> thanks actionparsni1
<ActionParsni1> therion: np bro
<xRaich[o]2x> therion: For KDE4 there is kblogger.
<ActionParsni1> xRaich[o]2x: not kde3?
<xRaich[o]2x> I don't know if there is a KDE3 version. I'm using KDE4 only. Well and KDE3 on my FreeBSD machine. But I'm not blogging from there.
<ActionParsni1> xRaich[o]2x: how wouldyou compare KUbuntu to FreeBSD?
<Dr_willis> sort of like a Deisle vs Gas Engine. :)
<xRaich[o]2x> I like FreeBSD better, but if you are searching for a desktop alternative give PCBSD a try.
<xRaich[o]2x> I'm just using Linux because there is a lot going on in userland right now ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> And driver support under Linux is a bit better. But most of my Hardware runs with Linux and FreeBSD.
<ActionParsni1> xRaich[o]2x: my system's hardware works out of the box in linux :)
<ActionParsni1> xRaich[o]2x: www.efficientpc.co.uk
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsni1: So does mine PCBSD ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> +on
<ActionParsni1> i'll give it a whirl :)
<xRaich[o]2x> Have fun. I'm off for university. Bye
<ActionParsni1> peace
<Darkside> hey, how do i get rid of the little 'you are using restricted drivers' popup and icon whenever i boot...
<ActionParsni1> Darkside: can we have the exact phrase, Ive never seen that
<Darkside> heh
<Darkside> i'm using the ati fglrx drivers, and when i login i get a little icon in the system tray letting me know i'm using them
<Darkside> and its annoying :P
<ActionParsni1> or a screenshot
<Darkside> ..
<Darkside> its the restricted drivers manager
<Darkside> thats what is running
<mistiipu> iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and getting following error. $ sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<mistiipu> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied          any help?
<ActionParsni1> mistiipu: is the file there? you could always chmod it :D
<mistiipu> ActionParsni1 i dont know whats going on
<Darkside> aaaaaaaaaaaaaanyway... i can probably deal with it for the moment
<ActionParsni1> mistiipu: ty cd-ing to /proc/sys/net
<Darkside> also, i'm using the 2.6.22 kernel at the moment, so i can have acpi
<ActionParsni1> Darkside: you never got me what i asked for dude
<mistiipu> ActionParsni1 ~$ cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<mistiipu> 0
<Darkside> ... i told you whats popping up
<Darkside> its the restricted driver manager
<ActionParsni1> Darkside: i asked for the  exct phrase or a screenshot
<ActionParsni1> *exact
<mistiipu> ActionParsni1 what is that comand echo > ... for and why isnt it working despit sudo ?
<Darkside> ugh
<Darkside> its the little bubble that comes up when you login, that tells you that your system is using restricted drivers to make your computer work properly
<Darkside> aka the restricted drivers manager
<bambach> hi all!
<ActionParsni1> mistiipu: "echo 1 > <blah>" will put a "1" and only a "1" in the file. if you'd used >> it would have added the character to the end of the text
<bambach> hi
<bambach> are here german too?
<mistiipu> $ cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<ActionParsni1> mistiipu: if you use kdesu kate /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<mistiipu> 0
<mistiipu> user1@computer1:~$ echo 1 |sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<mistiipu> 1
<bambach> what?
<Pici> mistiipu: I was just going to say to do tht
<mistiipu> :)
<ActionParsni1> !de | bambach
<ubottu> bambach: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mistiipu> thx\
<Pici> ActionParsni1: /proc/ is not a real filesystem, and those are not real files
<bambach> danke
<ActionParsni1> Pici: bah
<ActionParsni1> Pici: :)
<snikker> i've got a "python" process in tehe process table... why? what programm run this process?
<epimeth> snikker: kdeinit
<epimeth> snikker: just look at the proctable in tree mode, you'll see.
<epimeth> snikker: python is a very popular programming language today.  a lot of programs in kde use it to comunicate with eachother
<snikker> epimeth: it's a stand alone process...
<ActionParsni1> !python | snikker
<ubottu> Factoid python not found
<epimeth> snikker: mine isn't.... but I guess its possible that it is
<epimeth> snikker: is the command just "python" ?  (not the name, the command... scroll all the way to the right)
<snikker> epimeth: yes the name is only "python"
<epimeth> snikker: all right,  mine is too
<epimeth> snikker: don't worry about it.  it honestly is a language interpreter
<giacomo_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<snikker> epimeth: ok, but i want only know why this is running...
<snikker> epimeth: btw it's not a big problem if i can't
<epimeth> snikker: ah... lets see then :-)
<Mactaylor> when does fragmentation start to build up?
<luc_> anybody synchronising kontact with egroupware  ?
<epimeth> Mactaylor: depends on what filesystem you use... ext3 doesn't at all afaik.
<Mactaylor> mixed
<epimeth> snikker: open up a console
<Dr_willis> ext2/3 can i  be forced to fragment i hear.. but its a bit hard to do. :)
<Mactaylor> reiserfs for / and ext3 for /home
<snikker> epimeth: ok
<epimeth> snikker: $ps fuxa | grep python
<epimeth> snikker: what name do you see on the left?
<Mactaylor> is kubuntu mutithreaded?
<snikker> epimeth: "python /usr/bin/system-config-printer-applet-kde"   and "/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/kblueplugd"
<Dr_willis> I thought grub had issues booting / when it was reiserfs.. or has that been fixed now?
<Dr_willis> snikker,  i got the exact same things.
<Dr_willis> snikker,  just some scripts that are handling the printer and bluetooth gizmos i guess
<epimeth> snikker: well there you go :-)  I also have guidance (the power manager) running on python
<snikker> Dr_willis: ok, thank
<snikker> epimeth: thank you very much for help :)
<epimeth> snikker: no worries :-)
<bambach> Where can i register me?
<Dr_willis> - /msg nickserv help   and read the help.
<Dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bambach> Thank!!!
<eagles0513875> i think i might have found an uber problem here
<eagles0513875> im trying to download kde4
<eagles0513875> and for some reason i keep getting gateway time out on one of the servers
<Dr_willis> A lot of the servers are having issues right now.
<Dr_willis> some of the servers do not have the  4.0.4 kde files mirrored yet also.
<sacha_> yeah,australia doesnt have it yet :(
<sacha_> atleast iinet doesnt
<eagles0513875> im trying to download kde4 from repos to try amarok 2
<psycodad> hello, i have some problems working with rdesktop: arrows, pgup,pgdn, del, home etc are not working via rdesktop. Is this something known ?
<bambach> When im registred , can other see it?
<eagles0513875> !login
<ubottu> Factoid login not found
<eagles0513875> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<eagles0513875> bambach: does that help at all
<scriptdevil> Where are the cd burning and irc applications in a default kde4 remix?
<sacha_> k3b for burning, konversation for irc
<eagles0513875> should be in usual spot as in kde3
<eagles0513875> under the same catagories
<cgentry72> I need to create a Newsletter, any software suggestions
<scriptdevil> eagles0513875: I dont find K3b
<sacha_> k3b is not installed by default
<sacha_> apt-get install k3b
<eagles0513875> yep
<cgentry72> and why when I ask in the ubuntu channel I get *unable to send to channel?
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install k3b
<eagles0513875> cgentry72: try /join #ubuntu
<scriptdevil> sacha_: I did that. But it doesnt appear in the menu
<eagles0513875> or click on my link
<sacha_> try typing in "k3"
<cgentry72> eagles0513875, I am in the channel but I get that message
<Pici> cgentry72: You are probably muted, ask in #ubuntu-ops
<cgentry72> Pici, ok thanks
<cgentry72> well can someone here offer and software for creating Newsletters
<scriptdevil> I am launching it using Alt-F2
<scriptdevil> KDE4 is seriously confusing!
<scriptdevil> :(
<sacha_> ?
<sacha_> click the K on left hand side
<Dr_willis> Desktop Publishing.. thers an app for that..
<Dr_willis> I forget its name.. Scribus?
<Dr_willis> !info scribus
<xRaich[o]2x> scriptdevil: It's a bit different but I got used to i pretty quickly
<ubottu> scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.11.dfsg-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 9205 kB, installed size 26852 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 s390 alpha ia64 hppa powerpc sparc arm m68k armel kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<cgentry72> Dr_willis, ok thank u
<Dr_willis> cgentry72,  there may be others.. but i dont use them
<cgentry72> Dr_willis, thank you
<mspatar> hello
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mspatar> having some issues with pptp on 8.04
<mspatar>   pptp[12332]: segfault at 300000010 rip 7faf476dc2d0 rsp 7fff4fdebbc0 error 4
<Dr_willis> Sorry - i know nothing on that. :()
<mspatar> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> but that sounds bad. Check the forums yet?
<mspatar> still searching ...
<mspatar> :)
<wirechief> I am having a verification issue with k3b it gives a error for track one, md5sum /dev/cdrom gives a good md5sum, checked kde bug report 88936 and is similar
<wirechief> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88936
<Wiss> bonjour
<ubottu> KDE bug 88936 in general "Checksum for iso-image on CD/DVD differs from ISO file on disk" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<mistiipu> iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html done for eth1 (client) eth4 dsl connection. http://pastebin.com/m4bdf9f3a i configured for eth1 and its not working itself. link is up on client. but a cross on computer connection on server.       instead eth2 is working fine.  any help please ???
<mspatar> ok, found this older bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pptp-linux/+bug/122844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122844 in pptp-linux "pptp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]
<mspatar> :)
<student> :)
<student_> :)
<Kuba> :>
<Kuba> ieważ routing statyczny musi być wprowadzany ręcznie przez ... Ponieważ routing statyczny wymaga dodatkowych zdolnośi administracyjnych nie jest on tak
<Loganik> siemka
<Kuba> zkond klikash?
<Loganik> z 133
<Loganik> wie ktos jak zrobic routing statyczny ?
<Kuba> ja wiem:]
<Loganik> klamiesz
<Kuba> google wie
<Loganik> ale nuda
<Loganik> Kuba to gey :)
<Kuba> pffffffffffffffffffff
<Loganik> komu jeszcze sie nudzi ??
<eagles0513875> Loganik: what language u want
<Loganik> polish
<eagles0513875> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<eagles0513875> Loganik: :)
<Loganik> keine polish
<Kuba> :)
<mistiipu> iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html done for eth1 (client) eth4 dsl connection. http://pastebin.com/m4bdf9f3a i configured for eth1 and its not working itself. link is up on client. but a cross on computer connection on server.       instead eth2 is working fine.  any help please ???
<Loganik> ajm understand
<Kuba> ale lipa z tego czata
<Kuba> sa tu jakies lalski?
<eagles0513875> Kuba: what language
<eagles0513875> Loganik | Kuba this is english channel only guys plz go into polish channel linked above
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: u using a router or switch
<eagles0513875> r u having any dhcp issues with the other machine getting an ip address
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 iam using 2 lan cards. seperatly
<eagles0513875> on one machin
<eagles0513875> e
<Loganik> :*
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 is my connection giving dhcp... i had static setup before..
<Kuba> you're gay
<Loganik> im not
<Loganik> :P
<eagles0513875> its rules guys if u wanna talk in polish go into pl channel didnt know u guys spoke english so cut me some slack
<Loganik> slack == dziwka ?
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 so what should be done
<Loganik> meine english ist kaput
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: r these built onto the board nic cards or pci card
<eagles0513875> Loganik: now german
<eagles0513875> lol
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 one is buildin board and one is pci
<fabrizio> ciao
<Loganik> papa :*
<eagles0513875> !it | fabrizio
<ubottu> fabrizio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fabrizio> tankyou
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: do u need to use the 2 of them cuz i have a mobo that has both built onto the board and it seems to use only one
<eagles0513875> no problem fabrizio
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: were u still haveing the same issue with static ips
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 eth4 is dsl for server. eth1 is builtin and eth2 is pci.     the client at eth1 is pci and client is builtin for eth2
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 no.static was fine
<eagles0513875> i noticed the same issue on my desktop machine as well which has to nics built on the board and since i was and still am using dhcp only one works
<prateek> hello everybody
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: did u go into system settings and make sure it was enabled and that its set to boot at startup and use dhcp
<eagles0513875> prateek:
<eagles0513875> what up
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 if i uninstall dnsmasq (a DNS masquerade as well as a DHCP server) and ipmasq (IP masquerading). . will  the internet sharing stil work for static approach?
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: not sure
<smeril> what is the install command after using sudo apt-get secure-delete install?
<mistiipu> k
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 brb
<eagles0513875> smeril: what u wanting to delete and install at same time
<smeril> i have used sudo apt-get and downloaded the software but how can i acces?
<smeril> [sudo] password for smeril:
<smeril> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<smeril> Bygger beroendeträd
<smeril> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<smeril> Följande NYA paket kommer att installeras:
<smeril>   secure-delete
<smeril> 0 uppgraderade, 1 nyinstallerade, 0 att ta bort och 0 ej uppgraderade.
<smeril> Behöver hämta 67,8kB arkiv.
<smeril> Efter denna åtgärd kommer ytterligare 176kB diskutrymme att användas.
<SlimeyPete> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<smeril> Läs:1 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe secure-delete 3.1-4 [67,8kB]
<prateek> hi everybody
<smeril> Hämtade 67,8kB på 0s (300kB/s)
<smeril> Väljer tidigare ej valt paket secure-delete.
<prateek> i have a strange problem in Kubuntu
<smeril> (Läser databasen ... 120319 filer och kataloger installerade.)
<smeril> Packar upp secure-delete (från .../secure-delete_3.1-4_i386.deb) ...
<smeril> Ställer in secure-delete (3.1-4) ...
<smeril> smeril@smeril-desktop:~$ secure-delete
<smeril> bash: secure-delete: kommandot hittades inte
<smeril> smeril@smeril-desktop:~$ secure-delete
<smeril> bash: secure-delete: kommandot hittades inte
<smeril> smeril@smeril-desktop:~$
<smeril> how do i get to the program after this?
<smeril> sry
<smeril> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10917/
<jhutchins> smeril: No clue.  Is that Finnish?
<smeril> swedish
<eagles0513875> !sw
<ubottu> Factoid sw not found
<eagles0513875> !swedish
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<smeril> the program is installed but how do i open it after install?
<eagles0513875> smeril: its best u ask in swedish channel considering the pastbin is in swedish
<jhutchins> Usually find it in the menu or enter the program name in the alt-F2 box.
<prateek> wheni start kubuntu net doesnt start automatically
<prateek> !!!!!!!!
<prateek> i need to type these two commands to get right:
<SlimeyPete> smeril: try typing "man secure-delete", see what it says
<eagles0513875> prateek: u on hardy right
<smeril> you dont have to see pastebin i just want to know how to open a program after install
<prateek> sudo dhclient eth0
<prateek> sudo dpkg --configure
<jhutchins> smeril: By pastebin he means what you pasted here, which should have been done in a pastebin.
<prateek> NO EAagles...i use gutsy
<prateek> eagles can u plz help!
<eagles0513875> prateek: im trying dude be patient
<eagles0513875> open up system settings
<prateekkk> ok
<eagles0513875> and click on network settings
<smeril> no ma post for secure delete
<smeril> man post
<prateekkk> yes then
<eagles0513875> prateekkk: click on administrator mode
<prateekkk> ok
<eagles0513875> then click on
<eagles0513875> configure interface and click on automatic and start during boot
<smeril> sry
<eagles0513875> prateekkk: reboot and see if it boots
<SlimeyPete> smeril: I googled
<smeril> no manual post for secure-delete it says after typing what you told me
<prateekkk> well...there is no "configure interface" option
<SlimeyPete> smeril: I think it's "srm" for removal
<prateekkk> sorry
<smeril> thanks
<prateekkk> i got it...bt its allready checked
<eagles0513875> how r u connected to the net via router and r u on dsl or cable
<prateekkk> thnx..eagles...i think it should help
<eagles0513875> prateekkk: no problem
<prateekkk> can u help me on another front
<eagles0513875> ill try
<eagles0513875> this is scary food for thought
<eagles0513875> http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/05/firefox-infects.html
<eagles0513875> prateekkk: ill try dude whats the other front u want me to help you on
<prateekkk> eagles0513875: i have a dual boot pc, and hv some folders on Windows Partition, its permissions
<prateekkk> are set to be root
<prateekkk> i want to change it to my user account (prateek), how do i do it?
<eagles0513875> prateekkk: u obviously wanting read and rw permissions on an ntfs partition right
<prateekkk> exactly
<eagles0513875> !ntfs3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<eagles0513875> prateekkk: thats what u need
<prateekkk> but whenever i do it (throught GUI) i get errors
<prateekkk> like on closing Dolphin window
<eagles0513875> prateekkk: u have ntfs installed right now right
<prateekkk> "unable to save bookmarks.."
<prateekkk> yes i have ntfs
<eagles0513875> 3g
<prateekkk> yes
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> do u know how to use command line
<prateekkk> ya...little bit..i am a 1st yr electronics engineer
<eagles0513875> thats kool
<eagles0513875> open up konsole
<prateekkk> yup
<eagles0513875> im actually working on my linux certification
<eagles0513875> u might like my site which is still a work in progress http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com
<prateekkk> Joomla?
<prateekkk> what is linux certification
<eagles0513875> lol ya its the template once i finish my exams on thursday week ill be able to work on it
<eagles0513875> from linux professional institute
<prateekkk> which country?
<eagles0513875> u can do it anywhere in world
<eagles0513875> http://lpi.org/
<eagles0513875> now back to ur problem
<prateekkk> India?
<prateekkk> yup
<eagles0513875> lol u can do it anywhere in the world us europe anywhere
<eagles0513875> type cd /etc/
<eagles0513875> then type kdesu kate fstab
<prateekkk> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-prateek" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<prateekkk> Error: "/tmp/kde-prateek" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<prateekkk> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-prateek" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<prateekkk> i got a file opened too
<eagles0513875> close out of it
<eagles0513875> u know how to unmount stuff
<prateekkk> means?
<prateekkk> well....
<eagles0513875> nothing i forgot that u need to unmount that partition
<prateekkk> ok
<eagles0513875> let me know when u have done it
<prateekkk> bt it will be mounted on reboot right?
<BluesKaj> good day
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: what up g
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's like the fifth time i've seen that error with hardy
<eagles0513875> what error
<Daisuke_Laptop> with gutsy with was the mounting thing
<prateekkk> it has thrown a error
<Daisuke_Laptop> "owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0"
<Daisuke_Laptop> is the new one
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Laptop: hes on gutsy
<prateekkk> Device to unmount in not in /media/.hal-mtan so its not mounted by HAL
<BluesKaj> hi eagles0513875 , having some breakfast
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: kool what time is it where u at
<BluesKaj> 9:45AM
<eagles0513875> nice
<eagles0513875> +6 hrs here
<eagles0513875> prateekkk: open up that thing u had open before
<prateekkk> terminal?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: im trying not to throw my other laptop out the window
<eagles0513875> prateekkk:
<eagles0513875> ya
<prateekkk> yyup
<eagles0513875> do kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<eagles0513875> and ignore what it says in terminal and focus on the file that opens
<prateekkk> yup
<eagles0513875> is the file open
<BluesKaj> uhoh eagles0513875 , what's wrong with the other laptop ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: bsod error is tdi.sys
<eagles0513875> running a repair chkdsk off installationsource
<BluesKaj> which OS ?
<eagles0513875> vista 64bit
<eagles0513875> which has been good to me up till today
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 i cant get internet shared
<prateekkk> eagles?
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 the link on both clients is up.
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: ok but u cant share ur connection
<eagles0513875> prateekkk: yo ok u have it open now right
<mistiipu> but no sharing. i think its with some dhcp thing or sharing
<prateekkk> yes
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 it works good with static ip approach. i mean it gets up. when i click dhcp option on clients . it goes limited
<eagles0513875> prateekkk: u need to write -3g where it says ntfs and then reboot machine
<prateekkk> ok
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 i have made static connections on 'server' do i need to change them to dhcp too?
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: humm i dunno what to tell u have u tried taking out the cable then plugging it back in
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: u running a domain
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 so?
<prateekkk> but i think kubuntu 7.10 has NTFS-3g like something...so why only 3g
<eagles0513875> prateekkk: add the 3g where it says ntfs for ur ntfs partition
<prateekkk> ok
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: u running a domain controller if u r those have to be static for reliability purposes
<eagles0513875> if not then try changing it to dhcp
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 no working
<eagles0513875> then revert to way it was before
<mistiipu> how
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: any idea here
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> did u change the setting on server
<mistiipu> what kind of?
<eagles0513875> change it to use dhcp
<mistiipu> done that.
<mistiipu> next?
<eagles0513875> and r u using a router to connect these machines
<mistiipu> no. direct nic to nic
<BluesKaj> not a vista clue , eagles0513875 unless you partitioned and added a Linux app to the drive then I'd check out Easy BCD
<eagles0513875> then make sure subnet and and default gateway r the same on both machines
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: lol i cant even get kubuntu installed on there with out headaches
<mistiipu> eagles0513875  i think dhcp dont require anything or ip to enter?
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 can you tell me what should be the ips gatware on server eth1 ?
<eagles0513875> r u trying just to connect these machines to the net or to each other only
<mistiipu> iam on server. i need 2 pcs conect to me by 2 dif nics share internet
<mistiipu> eth1 eth2
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> get ur server on the net
<mistiipu> it is
<eagles0513875> now see what its subenet and default gateway r
<eagles0513875> and use those for the other nic and machine
<mistiipu> my dsl gateway you mean?
<mistiipu> imy dsl router ip is 192.168.1.1
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: u sure ur router isnt trying to give out a dhcp address and its conflicting with ur static ip
<mistiipu> i should put dns as 192.168.1.1 on the clients?
<eagles0513875> that would be ur default gateway not dns
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 my router does gives dchp
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: would u prefer static ips or dynamic
<mistiipu> i should put default as 192.168.1.1 on the clients?
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 static
<mistiipu> i should put default gw as 192.168.1.1 on the clients?
<eagles0513875> ok mistiipu then disable dhcp on ur router
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 i cant do that. its my dsl setings
<Skrible> Heyy. How can i mount ntfs drive?
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 can you tell me the ip settings
<mistiipu> ?
<eagles0513875> !ntfs3g | Skrible
<ubottu> Skrible: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: what is ur server which has internet access what is its subenet mask
<Skrible> I have in fstab the folowing: /dev/sdb1 /media/the\040asema ntfs umask=222,utf8 0 0 but, when i boot my system and try to acces the drive, it says permission denied
<eagles0513875> Skrible: do u have ntfs3g installed
<Skrible> yep
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 iam on server. my router ip is 192.168.1.1
<eagles0513875> that is ur default gateway
<Skrible> wait.. i'll doublechek
<Skrible> it worked earlier, it just stopped working today.
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: make sure the subnet mask is something like 255.255.255.0 on all machines for subnet
<eagles0513875> Skrible: in the fstab where its says ntfs did u add -3g
<mistiipu> previously for static ips . i put my server as 192.168.0.1 for eth1 and 192.168.11.1 for eth2
<BluesKaj> Skrible, you've checked system menu/storage media ?
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: then ur subnet should be 255.255.0.255
<mistiipu> yes.
<eagles0513875> for all even on ur 2nd machine that ur trying to get on the net as well
<Skrible> eagles0513875: oh.. where do i have to add that?
<mistiipu> and 255.255.11.255 for eth2
<Skrible> BluesKaj: nope. How do i do that?
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: that wont work for a subnet mask
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: it has to be what i told u 255.255.0.255
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 ok. i give up... its very time consuming. how do i revert back?
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: ur almost there
<mistiipu> ahan..?
<mistiipu> so what do ya want me to do
<BluesKaj> Skrible, theres' a computer Icon in the panel , click on it choose storage media , see if the windows/ntfs drive is listed
<eagles0513875> the subnet mask for all machines should be what i mentioned that means that the 3rd batch numbers in the ip is what changes and nothing else when u have a 0
<Skrible> BluesKaj: I've cheked my partitions with fdisk if you mean that
<mistiipu> i should set 255.255.0.255 as netmask on serveR?
<eagles0513875> yes as well as ur 2nd machine and eth2
<Skrible> yep it is listed
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 then should i go for dhcp?
<Skrible> and it says it is disabled
<eagles0513875> u can try
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 i must repeat. i have 2 diff nics on those 2 eths
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 what setting should be on the client side?
<eagles0513875> subnet should be the same as the server
<eagles0513875> 255.255.0.255 adn ip should be something like 192.168.12.1
<eagles0513875> and default gateway should be the ip of ur dsl router
<mistiipu> ok. dns?
<Sylphid|work> Hello, im having a problem with firefox that seems to be specific with kde, radio buttons check boxes and the like are unable to be seen when checked until the item has been unselected (is no longer highlighted)
<eagles0513875> what is the dns of ur server set to
<eagles0513875> Sylphid|work: same with me dude im guessing ur on firefox3 beta5
<Sylphid|work> eagles0513875, yup....
<Sylphid|work> eagles0513875, works fine with gnome though
<mistiipu> ip on client facing eth1  192.168.0.2 and for eth2 192.168.0.3 would be fine? both having subnet mask 255.255.0.255 and def gw 192.168.1.1 (my dsl router)
<mistiipu> ?
<eagles0513875> Sylphid|work: 3 still has alot of bugs to be worked out
<mistiipu> eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: correct
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 what about dns
<eagles0513875> let me check something
<mistiipu> k
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: this is where it gets a lil tricky
<eagles0513875> wait no it doesnt under system settings open up network settings on ur server
<eagles0513875> under domain name system does it have an ip addresses on the top box
<mistiipu> no
<eagles0513875> nothing there
<Skrible> nah.. i just cannot acces the ntfs
<Skrible> even if it is mounted
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: leave it blank and see if that works for u
<mistiipu> m
<joseph> !kmplayer
<ubottu> Factoid kmplayer not found
<eagles0513875> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<mistiipu> not working
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 i ll revert
<eagles0513875> alright it might be a bug
<Skrible> hmm
<eagles0513875> amarok 2 is pretty sweet
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 ok. i give up... its very time consuming. how do i revert back?
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: enable dhcp on ur router
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 i already get dchp
<eagles0513875> and tell all eth devices to use dhcp to get their ip and set it to automatic
<Sylphid|work> eagles0513875, looks like there was a bug reported for the FF3 problem and a workaround here > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/194624/comments/9 .... trying it now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194624 in firefox-3.0 "checkbox and radiobox rendering issue" [Low,Confirmed]
<eagles0513875> amarok 2 is sweet
<eagles0513875> Sylphid|work: im not bothered about it atm i am in middle of exams and im soon goign to be stripping the os to begin my own os dev after next thursday
<Skrible> Nah.. its not working.. :/
<Chrysalis> is there a way to move the navigation toolbar (buttons/addressbar/search) at the main menu toolbar like i can in firefox?
<Skrible> So yeah. I have this problem. I got ntfs-condig installed, i have ntfs3g and my ntfs drive wont mount
<kris__> Hello, can someone tell me how to completly remove compiz+emerald and return to basic kde style
<Chrysalis> seems like i can just configure each one but cant move stuff from one toolbar to another
<Chrysalis> in konqueror that is
<udi> can anyone help with configuring the Logitech G9 mouse on Kubuntu 8.04?
<udi> I followed some HOWTO, but it failed
<BluesKaj> Skrible, right click on the drive , is there a "mount" option in the dialogbox ?
<harris> guys how can I start Gqcam? I already downloaded it, but I can't see it in menu.
<Skrible> yeah
<Skrible> its not that
<Skrible> i know how to mount
<harris> guys how can I start Gqcam? I already downloaded it, but I can't see it in menu.
<Skrible> or i think i do (it seems i cant do that)
<Skrible> it is allready mounted (probably in wrong way) but i cant acces it
<kris__> Hello, can someone tell me how to completly remove compiz+emerald and return to basic kde style
<Skrible> hmm i thing it is not using the libntfs-3g
<Skrible> kris__: use the simple compiz manager
<Skrible> simple-ccsm from your command linme
<harris> guys how can I start Gqcam? I already downloaded it, but I can't see it in menu.
<BluesKaj> Skrible, there's an app called ntfs-config , install that then relogin
<harris> help guys how can I start Gqcam? I already downloaded it, but I can't see it in menu.
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 how can i revert
<BluesKaj> BBIAB
<wesley> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<mistiipu> i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html but it didnt worked for me. how can i revert?
<Skrible> BluesKaj: done that
<Skrible> i told you, i have _mounted_ my ntfs drive before, and it worked fine. Somewhy it doesnt work anymore..
<Skrible> buutt.. im trying something.. lets hope it works :)
<Terminator> where exactly do I add for example the auto auth command (/msg Q@CServe.quakenet.org auth) for quakenet in Konversation??
<jabba_> life's a bummer!
<Terminator> thanks! :P
<jabba_> Terminator: hey, sorry, i forgot this is #help-terminator. what can I do for you?
<Terminator> I was wondering were to enter that auto auth command
<Terminator> There is this "Commands" thing in server edit
<Terminator> but when I enter "/msg Q@CServe.quakenet.org auth" there it doesnt auth me
<jabba_> have you considered, you know, asking the people on quakenet?
<[Relic]> Anything on the live cd that would allow me to access and determine if the MBR is good or bad?
<jdavies> Terminator: best ask on #quakenet on quakenet
<jabba_> [Relic]: grub can tell you that
<jabba_> [Relic]: and you can re-frob the mbr from the live cd as well
<Terminator> ??
<Terminator> I just need info about Konversation
<Terminator> in Xchat I can add this to the "perform" list
<[Relic]> I've tried grub, that give "GRUB read error" and nothing else, and I have tried lilo and that doesn't load either, thinking it is the poor controller since this HD was working till I put it on this MB
<Terminator> I know how to auth
<Terminator> just not how to auto-auth in Konversation
<jabba_> [Relic]: what's the error number?
<Terminator> have been using Ubuntu last few days
<Skrible> yeah doesnt work :/
<Skrible> f**k!
<[Relic]> jabba_: there is no error number
<[Relic]> jabba_: "GRUB read error" is all it says
<jabba_> [Relic]: are you sure you're pointing to the right partition?
<marco__> hi all
<dwidmann> Terminator: have you looked at the auto-identify in your user profile in konversation? Maybe it can handle it
<jabba_> when you boot, can you use 'e' and edit the boot line and try other partitions?
<BluesKaj> Skrible, look in the kmenu for the ntfs-config app , then run it .There will be some options.
<marco__> my kdesudo does not work anymore
<dwidmann> Terminator: certainly works wonders with nickserv anyhow
<marco__> i cannot run any sudo dependant program like adept_manager
<dwidmann> marco__: what does it say when you try?
<marco__> nothing
<marco__> really nothing
<BluesKaj> !aptfix | marco__
<ubottu> marco__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dwidmann> marco__: even when you run it in konsole?
<[Relic]> jabba_: no clue, it appears so, since device.map says  (hd0) /dev/sda  and  root is (hd0,1) since the swap is the first section of the disk
<marco__> dwidmann: yes
<dwidmann> marco__: whoa ... that's weird
<marco__> ubottu: i think it's not locked because i can run apt-get as root from a terminal
<jabba_> [Relic]: when i have grub issues, i generally work with it interactive
<BluesKaj> marco__, is adept taking your pw ok ?
<jabba_> but yeah, using the live cd is probably the best way to get out of it
<[Relic]> jabba_: I can't get to GRUB so I wouldn't be able too
<Skrible> BluesKaj: well.. i have tried that thousands of times
<Skrible> doesnt work. :(
<Skrible> plus it wont detect my partition
<marco__> BluesKaj: yes, i also did a kdesu -s which unset the password
<jabba_> [Relic]: of course you can get to grub
<dwidmann> marco__: can you use regular sudo, ie:, sudo echo "blah" would echo blah? or is that malfunctioning also?
<jabba_> [Relic]: if you can get to the "grub read error", you can work with it interactively.
<Skrible> wtf, BluesKaj quess what
<Skrible> its working
<marco__> dwidmann: it echo nothing
<Skrible> i took ntfs-3g of, and put the folowing to my fstab /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs-sys ntfs ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<dwidmann> marco__: is your user a member of the "admin" group?
<[Relic]> jabba_: how do you access it once it is there, since that is the only line that shows up
<BluesKaj> Skrible, where did you find that advice ?
<marco__> dwidmann: that's maybe the correct problem
<marco__> i changed recently my groups
<Skrible> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1886.html
<Skrible> BluesKaj: but yeah.. im a noob but not pure noob :)
<Skrible> (used linux since 03)
<Skrible> but still im a noob.. :D
<dwidmann> Skrible: how can you get away with calling yourself a linux noob after 8 years?
<dwidmann> **5
<marco__> dwidmann: it was, thanks
<jonathan__> hello!
<dwidmann> marco__: ah, good to hear that it's fixed then
<jonathan__> does anyone know a program to record voice?
<Skrible> dwidmann: because I havent done anythign special with linux
<dwidmann> jonathan__: with a microphone
<dwidmann> :P
<BluesKaj> well congrats Skrible , you fixed it yourself with some smart research ...best way to learn IMO :)
<jonathan__> nice idea, but i asked for a program, didn't i?
<Skrible> BluesKaj: yeah.. well i always research before asking
<dwidmann> Skrible: that doesn't sound very n00b-like
<Skrible> dwidmann: and i use mainly windows because I need photoshop and stuff with my work
<jabba_> jonathan__: hey, you showed up asking for help, not for a program.
<Skrible> but it doesnt make me expert. I'm just able to do some basic stuff
<BluesKaj> wow, I'm more of a noob then ...only been doing linux exclusively for 3 yrs , fooled around for 6 yrs before that.
<Skrible> that makes more years than i've used linux
<dwidmann> I've been on linux for about 3-4 years too ... whenever Mandrake 10 was released anyway
<Skrible> I started with mandrake too :D
<Skrible> it was way too buggy for me and i changed to debian
 * genii hides his RH5 cds
<Skrible> i still have debian installed on my laptop
 * wirechief-intel hands out achievement medals to old timers 
 * dwidmann wants a medal too :(
 * wirechief-intel hands out battlescar and purple ribbons to newbies
<jabba_> wirechief-intel: what counts as "old timers"?
<wirechief-intel> well, thats a question we answer ourselfs ;)
<dwidmann> I'm only 22, it must not mean me :)
<Skrible> im olny 19, it must not mean me either
<Skrible> neither*
<dwidmann> Darn, now I feel old, give me a bloody medal
<jabba_> wirechief-intel: my first unix install was 1993 on a sparc 2 :)
<BluesKaj> I tried suse, fedora and mandriva , then debian and that's what caused my move to kubuntu.
<wirechief-intel> dwidmann age is not a qualifier, just short or long timer with the battle
<JoshOvki> im as old as i feel ;)
<jabba_> first linux install was 1996 on a 486-dx4-100
<dwidmann> JoshOvki: so how does that make you? 6?
<JoshOvki> dwidmann: thats as old as i act ;)
<Skrible> BluesKaj: i changed to ubuntu when i was looking for something debian alike
 * dwidmann laughs himself red in the face
 * wirechief-intel changed to linux to get freedom from windows
 * jabba_ kicks amarok
 * dwidmann changed to linux because frozen bubble is awesome
<jabba_> heh, i never "changed to linux" :)
<JoshOvki> lol
 * Skrible changed to linux because irssi is awesome
<wirechief-intel> but now all i have for metals are bugs and fly swatters.
<jabba_> Skrible: you can run irssi on macos too :)
<Skrible> and on windows too
<Skrible> but lets not talk about that... :D
<BluesKaj> I actually got started with knoppix ...I found it uhmmm, intriguing , cuz it was the first linux app that actually connected to the internet without any configging ...was kinda hooked after that
<JoshOvki> i changed because
<JoshOvki> ...
<JoshOvki> i dont know :S
<BluesKaj> scuse the pun :)
<Skrible> well... I'm born in the same city with Linus Torvalds
<jlido> Can someone tell me what I need to do to get firefox2 to find the java plugin?
<Skrible> ..and attending the same uni :E
<Skrible> muhahaha!
<eagles0513875> Skrible: kool
<jabba_> Skrible: but do you go to the school RMS teaches at? :)
<wirechief-intel> jlido there are all kinds of howtos use google, its probably a symlink that is needed.
<Skrible> jabba_: ... do you? :D
<jabba_> Skrible: i flunked out of college :)
<JoshOvki> jildo: try installing sun-java6-plugin through APT
<Skrible> hmm
<jabba_> my last semester of high school i got an 0.2 gpa
<jabba_> throughout college i got about a 2.0, and was doing autoshop for most of it
<jlido> JoshOvki: yup, it's already installed
<Skrible> hmm... I live in the same city where first graphical webbrowser was made in
<BonesolTeraDyne> !offtopic | jabba_ Skrible
<ubottu> jabba_ Skrible: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<JoshOvki> jlido: run       sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jlido> did that too
<jlido> picked the java-6-sun java
<JoshOvki> restarted FF?
<jlido> and I picked the java6 plugin for xulrunner
<jlido> yes, I restarted FF
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mefisto__> jlido: if you make a symlink in ~/.mozilla/plugins to /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so I think it will work. probably have to create ~/.mozilla/plugins first
<Skrible> hmm... I was just gonna say that my aunty lives next to mysql author, I've met the developer of irssi and irc... but I wont tell you that..
<mefisto__> oops sorry not flashplayer
<jlido> no, but I get the idea
<jlido> trying that
<DexterF> hi
<jlido> Well, that worked, but what's up with xulrunner not working?
<jlido> thanks for your help with that mefisto__ and JoshOvki
<JoshOvki> no problem jlido glad you got it working
<BluesKaj> Skrible, Helsinki ?
<ct529> hi there! How do I activate root login in kubuntu?
<JoshOvki> !root | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ct529> JoshOvki: I know that document
<JoshOvki> ct529:  why you trying to root? (just out of curiosity)
<ct529> JoshOvki: I want to lohg
<rickest> ct529: if you must, you can 'sudo bash' then 'passwd'
<ct529> JoshOvki: I want to login at kdm level
<ct529> JoshOvki: just because as admin is a bore to have to sudo everything .... I think is an amazingly silly thing ....
<ct529> JoshOvki: but I have never enabled it on j
<ct529> kubuntu or ubuntu
<JoshOvki> ct529: are you using kde4 or 3?
<ct529> 3.5.9 on 804 for amd64
<sreesai> Anybody having Canon PIXMA iP13000 Printer Driver
<JoshOvki> kk, this is me trying to remember because im using kde4  System Settings > Advanced > Login Manager  and in there i think there is somewhere to allow root login
<JoshOvki> ct529: have you also changed the root pw?
<mefisto__> ct529: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<JoshOvki> or do that ^^^
<mefisto__> ct529: not it says there, not recommended
<mefisto__> *note
<ct529> I have already activated the root user, I want to login in kdm
<mefisto__> and its not listed in kdm? what if you type "root" as the user name?
<SlimeyPete> root logins are disabled in kdm by default
<SlimeyPete> I think you need to edit kdm.conf
<mistiipu_> i think i need tc command. i read the man. but it gave me headaches.         i need eth1+eth2=20k/s dl limit and 4k upload       and i dont want any eth user to consume all the trafic (while both eth1 and eth2 are online) and drain bandwidth from the other. any help?
<SlimeyPete> ah
<SlimeyPete> ct529: http://www.interwebworld.co.uk/9/configuring-kubuntu-for-root-logons/
<kamui> is there a way to have apps autolaunch when kdm has initialized?
<kamui> I need to run synergy on two machines so that once X is running the client and server are both in daemon mode
<ct529> SlimeyPete: thanks a lot! I share what he says very very much
<kamui> I have a startup script on each pc, but apparently synergy wont run without X already being launched
<kamui> and at login time Its already too late, as I would need a local keyboard to log in without synergy
<ct529> SlimeyPete: thanks again! logging out now ...
<SlimeyPete> ct529: no problem :)
<bam_> Hi. I am having two issues with my newly installed Kubuntu.
<mefisto__> kamui: .desktop files in ~/.kde/Autostart will launch after login. you can get a kcontrol gui to configure autostart apps by installing kcontrol-autostart
<bam_> One is that when every I install something in synaptic it just hangs at "ldconfig....something" after the installations has been completed.
<bam_> And the second is that I cant for the life of me get "Fish://" to work.
<bam_> I have a laptop and a desktop which I used to use fish one back when I had kde 3. Now it doesnt wotk.
<bam_> *work
<DexterF> on upgrade those packages are held back: amarok amarok-xine googleearth mplayer. how do I check why?
<JoshOvki> DexterF: might have them open, do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JoshOvki> should sort that out
<mistiipu_>  i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and its working. but only when firestarter is disabled. why so and how can i share internet while firestater is running ?
<bam_> Any one have any ideas?
<crash__> I have a 10" peanut butter cookie for the person who can succesfully assist me in doing something with this .patch file for the b43 wireless driver
<mefisto__> bam_: the ldconfig message is normal and takes a while to finish sometimes. does it hang forever? maybe try to sudo apt-get install in konsole and see if it's any faster
<jabba> i have an external drive mounted on usb, how do i see where it is? it doesn't seem to show up in dmesg
<bam_> it does hang forever and when I do apt-get it finishes without any problems.
<bam_> It just happens in Synaptic.
<DexterF> mistiipu_: ah, you were right
<eagles0513875> has anyone one else tried amarok2
<martijn81> eagles0513875: i did
<martijn81> it worked
<eagles0513875> i am not getting audio
<eagles0513875> im trying to listen to a stream but its not making any sound
<martijn81> eagles0513875: but you can install it aside from amarok1
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> i know and i have
<martijn81> hmmm,  weird i just have sound
<eagles0513875> u have both amarok 1.4 and 2
<martijn81> maybe it is best to ask this in the #amarok channel
<eagles0513875> and im on an updated version of the release candidate of kubuntu hardy x64
<mefisto__> is amarok2 in repos?
<martijn81> eagles0513875: i am too
<martijn81> mefisto__: no there is a special repository for amarok2, see kubuntu.org
<eagles0513875> mefisto__: its still alpha and u have to have kde4 installed
<eagles0513875> to run it on kde3
<tuanpham> hi all
<martijn81> hi
<tuanpham> do you know that, which program i can use to burn cd in kubuntu ?
<tuanpham> which is the beast please !
<eagles0513875> !k3b | tuanpham
<ubottu> tuanpham: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<eagles0513875> i use k3b
<martijn81> tuanpham: we have k3B for that
<tuanpham> thank eagles0513875
<martijn81> yup
<eagles0513875> no prob
<eagles0513875> martijn81: do u have kde4 installed
<eagles0513875> to be able to run amarok 2 on kde3
<martijn81> eagles0513875: yup, i downloaded the kde4 version of kubuntu hardy
<martijn81> so i miss a lot of kde3 packages
<ct529> SlimeyPete: thanks it works
<Mimi> Hello, is there a way I can automount my ntfs usb drive  so that  I dont have to, everytime i want  to listen to my music? >.>
<eagles0513875> martijn81: i didnt cuz kde4 still lacks huge amnts of functionality
<eagles0513875> like deleting stuff of desktop
<crash__> b43 driver patches? anyone?
<tuanpham> and do you know somes are like norton ghost ?
<dwidmann> But some of the apps are > their kde3 counterparts, so no reason not to use apps that fall into that category ... such as konqueror (yes and no), dolphin (yes), kget, many of the games, and so on and so forth :)
<eagles0513875> crash__: if u do dmesg it tells u a link to where to get the firmware
<tuanpham> i want to restore my image file (maked form norton ghost 11)
<eagles0513875> martijn81: how do u change certain sound settings
<tuanpham> do you know any ?
<tuanpham> hi tung
<tung> hi
<tuanpham> viet nam ?
<athlon1> kbuntu 8.04. The first time i access media devices, i'm asked for password. how can i disable it?
<tung> yeah
<Mimi> /
<Mimi> "
<Mimi> oops
<crash__> eagles0513875: what do I need with the firmware?
<tuanpham> some one can help me ?
<eagles0513875> crash__: i have a bcm4306 and the firmware that comes with hardy doesnt seem to work
<tuanpham> ghost program :(
<dwidmann> tuanpham: I'm not familiar with norton ghost (I know the name and that's all), but you migh be able to restore the image by dd'ing it to the partition, I don't know if that will work though.
<rambo3> what should be permission of .kde ?
<Mimi> on your home folder?
<dwidmann> rambo3: at the very least the 'u' part of the permission needs to be rwx, the others don't matter
<rambo3> yes
<crash__> eagles0513875: Ah I see. Miscommunication. The card works for standard use. Im trying to add some specific functionality, and I dont know what to do with this .patch file
<tuanpham> thank dwidmann
<tuanpham> i think it imporsible
<Mimi> rambo3:     owner (you)  all permissions for you, none for others
<dwidmann> tuanpham: and files need to be 'rw', the 'x' isn't required for the files, only for the folders
<rambo3> thats 700
<Mimi> rambo3:   i think     drwx------
<yoce> hello
<tuanpham> :) i have noproblem with rw file
<eagles0513875> crash__: sry dude im no help
<eagles0513875> crash__: im sure someone in here will be able to assist u
<dwidmann> :s sorry tuanpham, meant rambo3 ... but yeah, 700 is fine for folders rambo3, and 600 is fine for files
<crash__> No cookie for you then. :)
<rambo3> hmm .kde is owned by root
<rambo3> i know i am right
<dwidmann> crash__: but but but ... COOKIES!!!
<athlon1> Please, can anyone tellme  how? kbuntu 8.04. The first time i access media devices, i'm asked for password. how can i disable it?
<martijn81> eagles0513875: sorry i was out for coffee, but i have no idea, i guess i just live on the bleeding edge
<crash__> Its all good. Ive found that dwidmann and stdin are the uber guru's to ask. I shall await one of them.
<rambo3> i use sudo generator .
<rambo3> http://www.meine-erste-homepage.com/chmod-generator.php
<eagles0513875> what is up with all kubuntu server
<dwidmann> crash__: usually patches are applied with the diff or patch commands ... I'd need to look it up to be honest.
<eagles0513875> ol i dont mind testing this is my test and dev laptop but right now its nnot lol need a functioning machine to run java and netbeans so i can practice for my exam martijn81 my vista laptop is on the fritz
<dwidmann> crash__: this is where I would look though, and it seems there are some solid results: .html - 33k - Cached - Similar pages
<dwidmann> crud
<eagles0513875> ?
<dwidmann> http://www.google.com/search?q=diff+patch+linux&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 @ crash__
<eagles0513875> u ok dwidmann
<dwidmann> No, I'm not okay, I'm CRAZY.
<eagles0513875> whats wrong
<tuanpham> :D
<tung> @tuanpham:what is the problem with your ghost image?
<tuanpham> i have an image maked by norton ghost 11
<tuanpham> i want to use kubuntu for retoring this image
<tuanpham> i don't know any soft to use it
<martijn81> tuanpham: that is probably because there is none
<tuanpham> what's wrong with you dwidmann ?
<dwidmann> tuanpham: like I said, I'm crazy :P
<tung> as far as I know you can use a boot cd to restore the image
<tuanpham> but why
<dwidmann> I've no idea.
<dwidmann> lack of sleep?
<tuanpham> i know that you are very kind here
<tuanpham> help every alot
<athlon1> tuanpham, if you like, you can restore it into a virtual machine. Is that what you want? In that way, you can use both operating systems at the same time....
<tuanpham> ah
<tuanpham> my virtual box can't rung :(
<dwidmann> tuanpham: you probably need to use norton to restore that image though ... but in the future you could use something like partimage in place of norton ghost
<athlon1> You can restore it with VMWare. Norton Ghost (i've tested with ghosh 12) can convert it to VMWAre machine.
<athlon1> VMWare server if free.
<mefisto__> tuanpham: http://dailycupoftech.com/2008/05/06/free-or-open-source-imaging-solutions/ is a list of disk cloning software, partimage and others
<athlon1> VMWare server is free.
<tuanpham> i got error 1908 :(
<tuanpham> thank mefisto__
<tuanpham> i am trying
<rambo3> whats a good launcher like awant are there
<dwidmann> tuanpham: keep in mind for the future that these things are rough equivalents of norton ghost available freely for *nix --- partimage, g4u, and mondo
<tuanpham> athlon1: what do you mean ?
<athlon1> That it's possible to run one machine inside another (virtualization). i'm running some windows machine inside my Kubuntu. I made an image with ghost9 and restored them with ghost 12.
<tuanpham> i know the virtualization
<tuanpham> but mean free with vmware
<tuanpham> can we setup vmware wrokstation on kubuntu ?
<dwidmann> tuanpham: yes, but it'll cost you $200 or so
<tuanpham> i only knew the virtual box
<dwidmann> IIRC
<tuanpham> :P
<dwidmann> tuanpham: vmware-server is fre, though.
<athlon1> You cand download VMWare Server from the web page. In ubuntu 8.04 is a bit more difficult to install, but follow this stpes and it will work.
<tuanpham> i don't know what vmware - server does ?
<dwidmann> tuanpham: same thing, different feature set, I think
<tuanpham> dwidmann: can it make a virtual machiner  ?
<dwidmann> tuanpham: yes.
<dwidmann> tuanpham: as many as you want
<athlon1> Yes, it's possible.
<tuanpham> thank
<tuanpham> i will try it now
<dwidmann> I haven't used it in about a year, but I had Kubuntu Breezy through Feisty installed in virtual machines for testing purposes
<tuanpham> ho can i get and install it ?
<tuanpham> could i use konsole ?
<athlon1> Download vmware sever from www.vmware.com. And for Kubuntu, follow this steps:
<athlon1> http://peterc.org/2008/62-how-to-install-vmware-tools-on-ubuntu-hardy-804-under-vmware-fusion.html
<tuanpham> thanks both
<dwidmann> athlon1: does that how-to make note of the any-any patch? It might be necessary.
<athlon1> Sorry, forget previous link. read this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=fb70f1f022b23e2903f67cd6d95f8906&p=4357442#post4357442
<tuanpham> okay
<jco> hi, if someone tried it, how is the 64 bits version of 8.04? Does it lack much software? Does it work without major problems compared to the 32?
<dwidmann> jco: I haven't noticed any missing software or problems whatsoever
<athlon1> tuanpham. In one computer VMWare work with the first link i've put to you, But in another i followed sencond link.
<jco> dwidmann: do you mean that all the software in the 32 bit repositories has been ported to 64 bits?
<athlon1> do yo want more details?
<dwidmann> jco: the difference in number of packages is very, very, very small, and none of them are things I use.
<dwidmann> obscure things, proprietary things, are the only things that might require more than the usual amount of effort
<jco> dwidmann: great, I can't almost wait the download to finish :)
<jco> isn't there a netinstall by the way? I didn't find it...
<rambo3>  proprietary like Qt used to be
<rambo3> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dwidmann> I think there is, but I've never actually tried to do a netinstall :s
<dwidmann> rambo3: ancient history
<rambo3> i always used netinstall for debian. 9 MB .
<jco> no there's no netinstall, at least not what I had in mind
<genii> debbootstrap can be made to do same thing as netinstall
<dwidmann> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dwidmann> hmmm
<jco> but there's the "Minimal CD", I'll try that one
<jco> sounds good
<rambo3> is that serverinstall
<da> testing
<jco> rambo3: what I usually do (with another distro) is to boot a kernel, and the initrd will download the root image from the web
<genii> jco: debbootstrap will put only a kernel and some essential files. Then you can add in some network info and install whatever you normally could from a commandline
<genii> So kubuntu-desktop or so
<jco> genii: and where do I download that ISO?
<genii> jco: There's no iso
<jco> genii: oh, I think that's why I didn't find it :)
<Deepthought> testing
<jco> anway, I'm already in the "minimal cd" install
<genii> jco: You can get an idea of how to use it from this guys page: http://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/                 Although that specific tutorial is for an encrypted fs under 7.04   but the debootstrap process he uses remains the same
<crash__> righto
<crash__> think Im gonna go for a distro change, see if there are some better drivers out ther
<genii> Deepthought: test results report we need to construct another computer to acquire the answer
<stefan-f> Hello all :)
<Deepthought> genii: I am working on that computer as we speak; decided on KDE today; there's the 4, now still looking for the 2-factor...
 * JoshOvki yawns
<stefan-f> since today I have problems with network settings, cause they are gone, and when I set them in system mangament
<stefan-f> I installed only the updates today
<stefan-f> Im switchin between manuall in firm and dhcp in hotel
<stefan-f> can someone reproduce this?
<jco> genii: is debbootstrap what's used to install from the live CD?
<dwidmann> stefan-f: knetworkmanager has been pretty quirky in hardy
<stefan-f> ahh!
<stefan-f> also with the new kernel my sound is away and the machine doesnt halt, so I have to use an older kernel
<stefan-f> ....
<stefan-f> this are things Im asuming at M$
<jco> wow, is swap really mandatory to install the system?
<jabba> jco: why would you run without swap?
<jco> jabba: cause I have plenty of ram and never swap, and if it has to swap, it will slow down
<KomiaPoika> hi
<jabba> jco: wrong
<mistiipu> i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and its working. but only when firestarter is disabled. why so and how can i share internet while firestater is running ?
<jco> jabba: I don't remember seeing something swap in some time now
<jabba> also wrong
<jabba> let me find the article for you
<jabba> stby
<KomiaPoika> i'm downloading kubuntu 804 kde4 remix. is there a way to create encrypted lvm at install?
<dwidmann> jabba: probably for the same variety of reason that I run without swap :P
<jco> jabba: if I'm wrong, vmstat is wrong too...
<dwidmann> KomiaPoika: only if its the text-based install cd
<dwidmann> KomiaPoika: live cd won't work
<KomiaPoika> dwidmann: i am downloading kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso from europe mirror
<KomiaPoika> full install cd
<jco> jabba: at work, a colleague told me that we should use twice the space of the amount of ram as swap and found me a good article about that
<jabba> http://kerneltrap.org/node/3202
<jabba> short story: swap is good for you.
<jco> jabba: btw, it was dated a few years ago..
<dwidmann> KomiaPoika: looks like that is robably the livecd ...
<jco> jabba: your article is 2004 btw, i'm reading
<jabba> jco: just fyi, unix is, oh, almost forty years old.
<dwidmann> KomiaPoika: the livecd can't do lvm/raid/encrypted installs.
<jco> jabba: yes, but Linux is not
<jabba> jco: what is it they call linux? a, uh "unix-like operating system?" i can't remember.
<jco> jabba: the VM has changed dramatically just in the last months
<jabba> jco: if you must, just configure swap, and then remove it after the install.
<KomiaPoika> dwidmann: where can i find text install cd?
<jco> jabba: I work intensly on Solaris, and Linux is just another thing, sorry to say
<jco> jabba: unix like is not unix
<KomiaPoika> dwidmann: should i use alternate installcd?
<jabba> jco: if you say so.
<dwidmann> KomiaPoika: yes.
<jabba> tell that to sco/ibm.
<KomiaPoika> dwidmann: thank you.
<jco> ...???... ok, you're right
<francopai> where is XMMS for install in kubuntu 8?
<stefan-f> !ksynaptics
<ubottu> Factoid ksynaptics not found
<mistiipu> i followed http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html and its working. but only when firestarter is disabled. why so and how can i share internet while firestater is running ? 2nd it was sharing internet. i rebooted all pcs. and its not sharing now. why so?
<JoshOvki> mistiipu: why so is because firestarter is a firewall and you havnt told it to allow the connection through
<mistiipu> JoshOvki yes. and how do i tel it?
<KomiaPoika> !ksynaptics
<ubottu> Factoid ksynaptics not found
<KomiaPoika> !icanhandlethetruth
<ubottu> KomiaPoika: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JoshOvki> mistiipu: do you know how to create rules?
<mistiipu> yup.
<mistiipu> abit with fs. the policy thing
<dwidmann> KomiaPoika: ksynaptics (and qsynaptics also) have been replaced by touchfreeze, you can find it's source on sourceforge.net as it isn't packaged yet.
<mistiipu> allow inbound outboound things JoshOvki ?
<JoshOvki> mistiipu: yeh allow both to your internal ip range
<mistiipu> JoshOvki it dont accept a * in range.
<jco> is the linux-image-amd64 kernel only AMD or is it just a name for the 64bit kernel?
<JoshOvki> use  192.168.0.1/24   will allow   1 - 24   etc
<mistiipu> JoshOvki and do i have to allow both inbound and outbound. and do have to allow client ip of the server ip?
<dwidmann> yayayayayay my parts got here :)
<mistiipu> JoshOvki ill use 192.168.0.0/16?
<JoshOvki> mistiipu: yes inbound and outbound because they need to send requests out and recive data
<JoshOvki> mistiipu yeh that should do it
<tinel> hi all, i have a big trouble with my wireless connection, after 1 or 2 hours since the activation stops working, lspci says:03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<tinel> anyone can help?
<mistiipu> joschan my eth1 2 are 192.168.11.1   192.168.0.1  and clients 192.168.11.2 and 192.168.0.2 respectivly
<dwidmann> tinel: you'll need to switch to the iwl3945 driver instead of the ipw3945 driver problaby. I'll dig up the thread
<JoshOvki> mistiipu: have you also enabled the internet sharing option?
<tinel> yes
<mistiipu> JoshOvki no. i use http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html because firestater only allows one eth to share at one time
<mistiipu> i have 2
<mistiipu> JoshOvki so?
<JoshOvki> mistiipu: oh i see, your computer is working as the through connection
<dwidmann> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-595060.html | tinel
<mistiipu> JoshOvki ya i am server. other 2 pcs share throug me. iam eth4
<mistiipu> eth 1 2 share
<JoshOvki> you will have to allow the clients through. if they have static ip's for added security just allow them particular ones
<mistiipu> ok.
<mistiipu> JoshOvki i added client ips in inbound allow policy
<mistiipu> JoshOvki what elsei need to do?
<JoshOvki> mistiipu: so your connection is something like this: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/pics/complexnat.png ?
<mistiipu> joschan no. i dont have a hub/switch.   i have to interfaces. two nics . 2 pcs to share.  third one is me.
<mistiipu> JoshOvki if i had a switch. and one interface to share. i would have dont that by firestarter built in option.
<mistiipu> as fs allows only one at a time
<mistiipu> JoshOvki what else i need to do?
<JoshOvki> mistiipu: allow inbound connections too
<dwidmann> whoa .. nice, this hdd came in a silky smooth drawstring bag o.O
<JoshOvki> dwidmann: fancey
<dwidmann> WD have outdone themselves
<mistiipu> JoshOvki ok
<mistiipu> JoshOvki anything else?
<JoshOvki> no that "should" do it
<mistiipu> JoshOvki oh i told you before. i added client ips in inbound allow policy
<mistiipu> JoshOvki anything else?
<eagles0513875> seems like kde 4.0.4 has been added to repos
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 did you missed me?
<JoshOvki> mistiipu: if you have allowed the clients both inbound and outbound it should work
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: it was in there like .... the night before last
<mistiipu> JoshOvki ok.
<eagles0513875> really lol
<eagles0513875> just installed kde4 to get amarok 2
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 my case is solved. it was firestarter that was blocking sharing.
<eagles0513875> firestart ?? care to fill me in
<mistiipu> JoshOvki its permisive by default...(outbound)
<JoshOvki> kk
<JoshOvki> mistiipu: have you tryed it?
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: firestart is ur firewall
<mistiipu> JoshOvki its not working.
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 yes. firestarter
<JoshOvki> darn it
<JoshOvki> need to setup NAT then, not sure how with firestarter
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: well thats a my bad on my part then
<marcel_> gd'evening
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 not at all. you help very nice
<eagles0513875> thanks firewall slipped my mind entierly
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 but what can be done now. why is fs not allowing conect sharing
 * marcel_ is downing hardy kubuntu for the 1st time
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 me too
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: y networksharing y not just hook ur other machine directly to ur router
<marcel_> I always used a gnome distro
<marcel_> like redhat, and later ofcourse ubuntu
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 nops.  i like that way. dont want to get in mess any more
<eagles0513875> mistiipu: it wont
<marcel_> but now on my Delly-Latitude D810 it seems to go very fast
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 i wana route it by my pc
<marcel_> It'll take me atleast a monthj to get used to the gui
<khaije1> hey uh, is it possible to run eclipse under icedtea?
<khaije1> i don't wanna have a bunch of redundant jvm's if i don't need 'em
<marcel_> on the other 2/4 desktops it's upgfrading from 7.04 to 8.04 i386
<eagles0513875> is something wrong with all kubuntu servers today in regards to updated pkgs
<eagles0513875> its uber sluggish
<mistiipu> JoshOvki
<JoshOvki> mistiipu: its all about NAT's in firestarter now, which i know zilch about
<mistiipu> zilch ?
<JoshOvki> means nothing
<marcel_> alice??
<marcel_> aah alice-dsl
<jhutchins_wk> eagles0513875: Depends on the server.
<eagles0513875> seems like they all r sluggish
<eagles0513875> at least the ones im using
<JoshOvki> mistiipu: it sounds like you have a very very odd setup
<eagles0513875> jhutchins_wk: how do i find out which ones im downloading from
<genii> jco: Sorry for lag, work required me. To answer your earlier question, no, debbootstrap is not what's used to install from the live cd
<packjam> laater
<jhutchins_wk> !REPOS
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jco> genii: ok, but it's not clear to me how why you suggest debbootstrap to install a system with no OS on it instead of a netinstall CD, I'm sorry
<eagles0513875> jhutchins_wk: it seems like all the defualt installed repos r uber slow
<ek> Hrm. I've just noticed something very strange.
<ek> With KNetworkManager, doing a "Manual Configuration" it doesn't pick up any of the changes.
<ek> ... Ever.
<eagles0513875> ?
<ek> So, according to KNetworkManager, I am not connected to the internet at all.
<ek> Yet, here I am. And ifconfig shows everything is properly working.
<mistiipu> eagles0513875 JoshOvki i required  ipmasq
<ek> In fact, if I hover over the KNetworkManager in the taskbar, it says it is still using my old DHCP address.
<eagles0513875> ahhh gotcha
<ek> Quite strange.
<eagles0513875> see if a bug has been reported
<unholyskorn> EK i had the same problem
<unholyskorn> just upgrade to the new kubuntu
<ek> eagles0513875: Well, I've been browsing around online for a moment to find out if anyone else had the same issue.
<ek> unholyskorn: This is 8.04 Hardy.
<unholyskorn> hmm...thats wierd
<ek> unholyskorn: Indeed.
<unholyskorn> is it the developer version?
<ek> My AMD64 version at home works fine.
<unholyskorn> cause thats what happened to me, i had the dev version and as soon as it was released everything stopped working
<ek> unholyskorn: Not that I'm aware of. Although, it was actually upgraded from 7.10 Gutsy.
<ek> Maybe a fresh install would fix it. *shrugs*
<unholyskorn> Yeah
<[B5C]wallabee> i like the random freezes of kde4 on my laptop ;) more time to smoke
<jhutchins_wk> eagles0513875: Yeah, they might be hosting something else that just released or something.  Be sure to try ones that aren't local too.  It's not the miles, it's the megabytes.
<ek> unholyskorn: But, more than anything, I would say this is a bug in KDE and not (K)Ubuntu itself.
<ek> It doesn't really bother me all that much. It's just strange.
<ek> If I jump back to DHCP, it'll work just fine too.
<ek> Show all the stats and everything.
<eagles0513875> normally im able to dl at decent speeds jhutchins_wk
<ek> That is, if it acquires the same address I guess.
<unholyskorn> yeah all mine was doing was when i had the dev version, as soon as the thing was released mine stopped working i dunno
<eagles0513875> jhutchins_wk: im thinking everyone wants to test amarok2-nightly alpha
<ek> unholyskorn: Hrm. Okay. Well, thanks for letting me know it wasn't just me. :P
<scarygary> Evening..
<jhutchins_wk> eagles0513875: Most of the mirrors host a LOT of projects, other distros, etc.
<eagles0513875> ek: post a bug and unholyskorn confirm it
<eagles0513875> jhutchins_wk: gotcha
<unholyskorn> K, now for me...anyone know why its taking me 30 minutes to download a 5M file from adept?
<eagles0513875> u see jhutchins_wk its not only me
<scarygary> unholyskorn: Shitty wireless connection?
<unholyskorn> im on 20mbps hard line cable
<unholyskorn> and if i boot into windows and download anywhere its fine
<eagles0513875> and im on 2mbps cable line
<eagles0513875> unholyskorn: even through command line same issues
<unholyskorn> it took me a cup of coffee and a shower to download konversation
<scarygary> unholyskorn: Crappy driver?
<unholyskorn> Nic driver? no pretty sure if the dev version of kubuntu worked fast, the release should?
<eagles0513875> im on release client
<eagles0513875> which has been upgraded
<unholyskorn> im on a brand new 8.04 release hardy remix
<scarygary> unholyskorn: Ping and traceroute the host you're downloading from then.
<unholyskorn> just installed it
<eagles0513875> there is a bottle neck in the system somewhere
<unholyskorn> us.kubuntu.main or something lolz
<eagles0513875> where do u check
<jhutchins_wk> You guys can google "speed test" and you'll find ways to make sure it isn't your system that's slowing the download.
<scarygary> eagles0513875: netstat?
<unholyskorn> i'm speed testing over 20mbps down and 3mbps up
<unholyskorn> speakeasy.net/speedtest
<eagles0513875> i am on 2down 256up
<ek> unholyskorn: Aren't the repos having issues still?
<ek> unholyskorn: Change your repo sources from http: to ftp: and see if that helps.
<unholyskorn> I don't know, thats what im asking
<ek> Bbiab. Time to do a new install on a new server! \o/
<scarygary> Does anyone know how to transfer files to and from a Windows Mobile device through a usb cable?
<[B5C]wallabee> theres a prog wmhdd or just look at www.xda-developers.com
<scarygary> wmhdd sounds about right..
<unholyskorn> momma raised a hellraiser
<[Relic]> best I can tell installing 8.04 64bit screwed up the MBR,  anyway to fix this?
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> I've a big problem :(
<JoshOvki> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jonathan__> i tried to activate the transparenz and shaddows under window-behaviour in kubuntu
<[B5C]wallabee> http://wm5torage.en.softonic.com/windowsmobile sorry its called wm5storage
<jonathan__> then i've shaddows, that works fine
<chemist109> Relic: what are the symptoms?
<jonathan__> but every text on the display is overlayed with black stripes and the remeaning graphic-output is very bad: windows don't disapear when closing, even text appeared out of nowhere on my display...
<jonathan__> does anyone know how to fix this?
<scarygary> wm5torage doesn't seem to work in Windows mobile 6.1 pro
<eagles0513875> how does one setup their own repo with official kubuntu pkgs
<[B5C]wallabee> it works on wm6.1 qtek9000
<scarygary> Hmm.. Can you give me a direct link i can use in the phone?
<scarygary> This is a HTC Polaris
<[B5C]wallabee> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=359621
<[B5C]wallabee> or this one wm5storage 1.8 http://handheld.softpedia.com/get/System-Utilities/Enhancements/WM5torage-8397.shtml
<scarygary> wm5torage 1.8 didn't even install..
<[B5C]wallabee> hm i have wm5starage 1.78 with ranjus wm6.1 rom installed and it works
<[Relic]> chemist109: only thing I got when it would try to load was GRUB read error
<chemist109> [Relic]: When you try to start windows?
<[Relic]> chemist109: I don't have windows
<chemist109> [Relic]: What is the error code you get?
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<[Relic]> chemist109: all I get is "GRUB read error"
<chemist109> [Relic]: Do you know what stage it gets to?
<[Relic]> chemist109: it doesn't, that single line is the only thing I got, I am sure the MBR got screwed up since a few other utils I tried couldn't get a decent reading on it so I need to figure out how to repair it
<chemist109> You might try this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19553
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<scarygary> I managed to install wm5torage now.. Probably a broken file b4.
<[B5C]wallabee> k
<[B5C]wallabee> anyone tried kde4 on travelmate 4002wlmi?
<[B5C]wallabee> only black screen white screen or freezed screen after login
<scarygary> [B5C]wallabee: It's working, but i'm getting a lot of io errors in the log.
<scarygary> It's unbearably slow too..
<[B5C]wallabee> on a tm 4000?
<scarygary> tm?
<scarygary> htc polaris
<[B5C]wallabee> travelmate
<scarygary> Travelmate? Nope..
<scarygary> HP minitower
<GuiBlanco> ASUS G1S
<GuiBlanco> very unstable when I tried Beta 2
<[B5C]wallabee> don't know what i should do
<GuiBlanco> use KDE3
<GuiBlanco> =)
<n00b> hi :)
<[B5C]wallabee> jep but wanted to try kde 4
<[B5C]wallabee> ;)
<n00b> i just installed kde4
<GuiBlanco> [B5C]wallabee: try to put vesa as graphic card and 800x600
<GuiBlanco> maybe you get it because of your video card
<[B5C]wallabee> i will try it
<weswh-> i tried to use Envy to install the nvidia driver on my system. I have a pcie 16 gforce 9600. it says it can't find a driver for the model etc...should i manually try one of them?
<[B5C]wallabee> video card is a ati radeon 9700 mobility
<nat2610> where can I find some mirror for the apt-tools ? right now, I m getting my pkg from us.archive.ubuntu.com but its so slow !
<weswh-> nat2610: heh, good question...
<GuiBlanco> [B5C]wallabee: when I tried kde4... I was unable to load the nvidia-glx-new... i had to stick with nv driver
<GuiBlanco> it worked while the other not...
<GuiBlanco> but the system presented me pretty unstable
<GuiBlanco> ok.. I admit I tried the beta 2... but it was buggier than I expect
<GuiBlanco> so I reinstalled kde3
<mefisto__> nat2610: have you tried the "select best server" button in adept > manage repositories ?
<scarygary> [B5C]wallabee: usbhdd worked great!
<[B5C]wallabee> ;)
<scarygary> I take that back. The files got corrupted.. Wtf?!
<spykedtomato> hi everyone - does someone know the commandline form of the restricted drivers manager? My ati card is giving me crap and I can only get gui from failsafe mode so far...
<ilembitov> Hi, all. I want to switch to Kubuntu KDE4. Will I be able to export my Evolution account to KMail? Including attachments and all letters
<scarygary> ilembitov: Evolution runs fine in KDE.
<Agate> hey
<ilembitov> scarygary: I know, but I wouldn't like to keep my GNOME software under KDE for integration's sake and things like that
<Agate> is it posible to use hotmail in kmail?
<nat2610> mefisto__: are there an equivalent with apt-* or I have to install aptitude ?
<mefisto__> spykedtomato: jockey-kde
<mefisto__> nat2610: don't know. but don't you have adept installed?
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: thanks - now I know where the problem is - something's not restistering as far as my ATI card goes - it's not listed at all in jockey :(
<spykedtomato> *registering
<n00b> my screen just turned completely gray :s
<mefisto__> spykedtomato: is it supported by the proprietary driver?
<Alumin> how can I change the applications that get called when I plug in, say, a USB key drive?
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: radeon 9550 - should be
<spykedtomato> afaik
<nat2610> I can execute adept_installer  adept_manager    adept_notifier   adept_updater
<n00b> exit
<Alumin> y'know, like it wants to "open in file manager" aka Dolphin, "do nothing", etc
<alberto> hi to everyone, but is somebody aware if there are any problems with hidd and hardy? I can't get my bluetooth mouse to work at all (and it worked good in gutsy with no problem)
<nat2610> does it mean that it's installed ?
<nat2610> mefisto__: i just find it in the menu
<Alumin> I would like to get it to use Krusader for the file manager instead of Dolphin
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: i had it running no problem in gutsy, but the change to hardy somehow made the driver go back to mesa :-/
<Alumin> in fact, getting KDE to always use Krusader for its file manager would be an even better solution
<monkeybritches> You can always uninstall Dolphin
<mefisto__> spykedtomato: did you run it with kdesudo?
<Agate> is hotmail suported in kmail?
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: you mean jockey? yeah, i ran it both as sudo and user, there's nothing in the list at all - no components
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: WARNING: modinfo for module fglrx failed: modinfo: could not open fglrx: No such device
<Alumin> monkeybritches: that might be one way to do it...but I was hoping to be able to edit the menu, that way I could go in and add other options too if I wanted
<mefisto__> spykedtomato: btw, it should be in kmenu > system > Hardware Drivers
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: I have no kmenu - I can only get a decent gui in failsafe mode
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: I only have konsole open - and now irc 'cause I remembered "konversation" ;)
<venik> after I reboot. I go into the terminal mode-- no gui.  I tried sudo /etc/init.d. kdm start but I am told that kdm is already running   (8.04)
<devin_> where is the kmail program's launch icon?
<venik> any ideas?
<parkin_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<devin_> I can't find it anywhere in the kde menu (and it isn't in the internet applications list thingy)
<parkin_> im looking for a guide how to set up virtualbox in kubuntu
<parkin_> the guides for ubuntu does not work
<[B5C]wallabee> works now seems that my vid driver was the prob
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ScorpKing> isak_: /j kubuntu-offtopic
<isak_> wa tik ek dit in?
<ScorpKing> isak_: /j kubuntu-offtopic
<venik> I am told: kinit: No resume image, doing normal reboot
<ScorpKing> isak_: click hier #kubuntu-offtopic
<venik> how do I recover from that?
<ScorpKing> venik: that's used in suspend or hybernate i think. ignore it
<mefisto__> devin_: Kontact is in kmenu, or you could edit kmenu and create a kmail item
<gangalee> what's the command line for System Tools->New Login ?
<venik> but I have no gui....
<venik> it is in terminal mode
<venik> which is not why I switched to kubuntu
<ScorpKing> venik: any other errors?
<venik> something about UUID, and failure to get the resume image
<isak_> SKORPKING dit werk ni
<ScorpKing> isak_: sien jy die tabs onder in konversation net bo die status bar?
<Armagguedes> hey
<Armagguedes> where do i go to in order to activate nvidia's drivers?
<Armagguedes> using kubuntu stock drivers, why do games like war§ow and sauerbraten run at <1FPS? even tux racer's fracked...
<mefisto__> Armagguedes: kmenu > system > Hardware Drivers
<isak_> Skorpking > ek da
<venik> when I type: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start (after stopping it), it says: Starting K display manager: kdm.  but it lies...
<venik> kdm never starts
<venik> I hate it when the OS lies
<venik> xp works just fine on this same hardware
<mefisto__> venik: has this install worked previously?
<[B5C]wallabee> i think i will wait for kde 4.1 final ;)
<venik> yes-- I upgraded from 7.10, and the upgrade went fine
<Armagguedes> mefisto__, do you reckon the games crawling is related to the drivers?
<mefisto__> Armagguedes: quite possible, I think
<venik> I shall try sudo aptitude upgrade, in despair
<LaserJock> what do people use to change touchpad (synaptics) settings in KDE?
<mefisto__> venik: it might just be that the upgrade replaced your xorg.conf
<venik> maybe-- I have not rebooted since the upgrade
<venik> maybe I have to (again) steal the xorg.conf from the ISO cd
<Alumin> you can get a new config by running "X -configure"
<Alumin> probably won't be optimized, but it should at least get you something that starts
<pm2> I'm running Kubuntu Hardy, using kernel version 2.6.22 on an Acer laptop.  I'm having a problem where the computer will, every couple minutes, start to lag for several seconds.  Generally, I might not be able to open/save files, browse to websites, etc; but I'd still be able to switch windows, etc.  Then, after a few seconds, everything goes back to normal.
<mefisto__> venik: if you boot in recovery mode (from grub menu) it will boot, then give you a second menu with option to fix X -- that might be an easy fix
<venik> no, stealing the xorg from the ISO cd has worked in the past
<pm2> I see the following in dmesg - any ideas: http://dpaste.com/48884/
<monkeybritches> Try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<venik> yes, I like that one...  I shall try that
<venik> I think you need to type: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ScorpKing> pm2: i have the sam problem on 7.10 but only in one user account. no idea why that's happening though
<pm2> odd
<[B5C]wallabee> is there a rep to upgrade to 4.1 alpha?
<sigma_> whats the linux equivalent of the microsoft server system? that active directory thing that handles logins and logouts
<Pici> sigma_: LDAP?
<sigma_> Pici: yeah that sounds familiar, does it have any gui or do i have to fiddle around in command line?
<Pici> sigma_: I'm not sure how to use it in Linux, but you can read this:
<Pici> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<sigma_> thanks
<L0stadm1n> dose kubuntu run on xfree86 or x.org
<L0stadm1n> i need to know for videocard update.  there updater said it couldnt
<L0stadm1n> auto detect the x server ty/oe-
<L0stadm1n> ~type
<weswh-> x.org
<L0stadm1n> thanks
<Itaku_> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<weswh-> which command shows me the available devices in my system? (trying to find out where my RAID array is showing up, so that I can mount it)
<spykedtomato> hi again everyone - I REALLY need help with my graphics card - i have an ATI Radeon 9550 - as far as I can see everything's in order with xorg.conf but when I try to log into kde3 or kde4 I get a screen that's VERY... well almost fractal. I'm now (again) logged in failsafe mode and about to rip all my hair out - help!! :)
<spykedtomato> oh - i'm using hardy
<mefisto__> spykedtomato: did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not help?
<adelino> good evening
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: that always gives me problems - but I'll try it now... should i "use kernel framebuffer device interface"?
<elliott> in gutsy, when I used sudo, all my environment variables were brought with me, so that they were available as root, but that doesn't happen anymore. Is there a way to enable it again?
<mefisto__> spykedtomato: back up your current xorg.conf if you want it
<elliott> in hardy, it doesn't happen
<spykedtomato> ok
<p_quarles> elliott, sudo -E
<mefisto__> spykedtomato: but I think the reconfigure thing makes a backup anyway
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: ok - i'll let you know how it goes - I'm sure to have questions about some of the questions that are asked ;)
<mistiipu>  iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html done for eth1 (client) eth4 dsl connection. http://pastebin.com/m4bdf9f3a i configured for eth1 and its not working itself. link is up on client. but a cross on computer connection on server.       instead eth2 is working fine.  any help please ???
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: it only asked questions about my keyboard - is that normal?
<adelino> i have problmen with configuration of ati pro rage 3d
<Odd-rationale> can amarok of kaffeine play spx files?
<mefisto__> spykedtomato: I think so, haven't used it in a while
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: ok, i just checked out xorg.conf - there's NOTHING specific about my graphics card
<spykedtomato> section "monitor" identifier "configured monitor" - stuff like that
<mefisto__> spykedtomato: no Section "Device" ??
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: yes, it just says - Identifier "configured video device"
<weswh-> mefisto__: do you know the command that will allow me to identify which device location my RAID array is? i was thinking it was something like lspci
<elliott> p_quarles: that pulls in for most of the, but for some reason my PYTHONPATH variable isn't bing brought in, and that's the one I need
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: is it too early to restart? I'm getting tired of failsafe mode lol
<mefisto__> spykedtomato: is there a 'driver' line?
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: no
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: just that one line in the device section
<mistiipu>  iam following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html done for eth1 (client) eth4 dsl connection. http://pastebin.com/m4bdf9f3a i configured for eth1 and its not working itself. link is up on client. but a cross on computer connection on server.       instead eth2 is working fine.  any help please ???
<mefisto__> spykedtomato: I would try booting in recovery mode, then after it's booted, choose 'xfix', then reboot normally
<kamik> hi
<spykedtomato> mefisto__: recovery mode... isn't that the same as failsafe mode?
<elliott> in gutsy, when I used sudo, all my environment variables were brought with me, so that they were available as root, but that doesn't happen anymore. Is there a way to enable it again in hardy? someone said to use -E with sudo, ut that only pulls in some of the variables
<weswh-> hmm, just can't find this command
<weswh-> not sure what to look for. searching for "list mountable devices"...but i'm not sure that's exactly what it is
<weswh-> i just know that at the bottom of the readout it shows you all of the drives, and where they are as far as kubuntu is concerned in /dev
<mefisto__> spykedtomato: when computer starts, before boot, the list of kernels should have something like "Ubuntu kernel 2.6.xxxx-generic (recovery mode)
<weswh-> i'm remebering something maybe with "ax"? ps -ax...i don't know.
<GuiBlanco> zubin: you there?
<Itaku_> i need help with lamp i went through the whole page but doesnt work
<GuiBlanco> Itaku_: what's your issue?
<Itaku_> it just doesnt work
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> does anyone of you know a good alternative to kopete?
<Itaku_> i go to a php site on the host
<Itaku_> and it asks to download
<jonathan__> maybe miranda?
<GuiBlanco> Itaku: which packages have you installed?
<weswh-> jonathan__: that's IM right?
<Itaku> all the ones it told me to on the doc of LAMP
<GuiBlanco> jonathan__: gaim
<mefisto__> weswh-: ls /dev/sd*   does that give you what you want? or you need some detail?
<GuiBlanco> Itaku: which doc... can you provide me the URL?
<Itaku> mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql php5
<Itaku> i installed those
<Itaku> oh and apache2
<weswh-> jonathan__: Pidgin (to my knowledge gaim became pidgin possibly over trademark etc.)
<weswh-> but, good stuff.
<ScorpKing> Itaku: do you go to http://127.0.0.1/ ?
<weswh-> mefisto__: ahh....ls, not ps...
<Itaku> it asks to download install.php
<jonathan__> yes
<jonathan__> ok i will try it!
<Itaku> wait
<Itaku> i was going from http://68.40.191.27/ not http://127.0.0.1/
<Itaku> works on 127.0.0.1
<mistiipu> how to limit bandwith for an ip or eth interface by tc comand?
<jonathan__> hm in the repros there are gaim AND pidgin...
<weswh-> hmm, wait...nah that isn't what i was going for
<jonathan__> which is the better one?
<GuiBlanco> Itaku: if it works in your localhost
<ScorpKing> Itaku: :) the problem is the ip then
<GuiBlanco> then that's a config issue
<GuiBlanco> not lamp issue
<weswh-> this will say "Seagate SG3207200 - dev/sda1" etc..very verbose
<GuiBlanco> if your're under a router... adjust the port 80 to your local ip
<weswh-> (and this is an ata100 array...so it would read as hd, right?)
<jonathan__> you can't access your files on your pc via your ip-adress, only over localhost or 127.0.0.1
<jonathan__> but others usually can access the files via the ip-adress
<jonathan__> thats a problem many people have
<Eternal_Witness> Bonjour à tous !
<crash__> ok. Im being told that the software problems Im having can be  fixed by upgradng my kernel to .25 or .26
<GuiBlanco> jonathan__: gaim is the Gnome version of Kopete... afaik it has almost the same features
<crash__> How does one accomplish duch?
<crash__> such
<jonathan__> ok thank you
<crash__> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubottu stages
<GuiBlanco> btw, for video libs mantainers... I still have an issue with dvd playback in my os
<Mimi> Hello does anyone know how to make a NTfS USB  drive mount at BOOT time?
<jimmy51vinsky> !fstab | Mimi
<ubottu> Mimi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Mimi> YES I know.
<Mimi> But it doesn't work. Im wondering if theres a specific way
<PhilRod> Mimi: what do you currently have in your fstab?
<Mimi> #UUID=55D123D9E79ABF54 /media/USB\040Drive ntfs-3g defaults,force,users 0 0  (followed the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461042
<crash__> does apt-get and adept package manager both use the same sources.list ?
<Mimi> Ofcourse
<PhilRod> Mimi: doesn't the # comment out the line?
<mefisto__> weswh-: sudo fdisk -l  -- is that it?
<Mimi> yes Philip5         i have it commented out currently because it didnt work
<weswh-> mefisto__: ha, was just coming back into the channel to tell you that :)
<weswh-> finally found it on a 'how to install second hard drive' thing
<Itaku> wow i found a bug with apt-get...
<mistiipu> how to limit bandwith for an ip or eth interface by tc comand?
<mistiipu> isnt there a a simple one comand for an ip to limt a bandwidth? please. give me a solution to limit band. i cant do a simple task .. i hope there would be a easy app. a gui i dont have to read many pages for just one command
<mistiipu>  a mere comand for limiting band
<jonathan__> where can i find the history in pidgin
<jonathan__> ??
<jonathan__> i mean in which folder?
<Mimi> in the anceint fossils of big daddy pidin
<weswh-> it's hidden away so that SO's don't gain access to incriminating chat
<Mimi> SO ?
<weswh-> heh, significant other
<weswh-> that was to jonathan__, sorry
<Mimi> lol.... *rolf* my bf woudlnt even be able to LOGIN, let alone find find any hidden folder
<weswh-> oh..you got that. heh
<weswh-> can't login to kubuntu? let's talk about upgrading to a more relevant bf ;)
<Mimi> But I like that it hides stuff I dont want my daddy and mommy to see... if only they knew im seeing this older guy ive been sending pics too.. oh bunny
<weswh-> lol
<Mimi> pfft my bf is the awesome
<mefisto__> Mimi: sudo apt-get install bf-upgrade
<mefisto__> :)
<PhilRod> Mimi: random ideas to diagnose the problem: replace the UUID with the /dev/disk form - does it work then (that tells you whether the problem is with the UUID)? Try "sudo mount -a". Does the disk get mounted?
<PhilRod> actually, try those in the other order
<crash__> KERNEL PANIC: bf-upgrade has insufficient funds to continue.
<Mimi> but i <3 my bffffff    .... sudo apt-get install bf-come-home
<PhilRod> and check that "mount -a" doesn't do something you don't want it to
<Mimi> PhilRod,   /dev/sdb1   no it does not  (it does if i mount manually but not  at boot time)
<mefisto__> that's good crash__
<Mimi> PhilRod,  mount -a gives  no errors and mounts  the drive correctly
<weswh-> girl i dated for 3 years...EVERY major fight we had it seems was related to my dumbass either leaving an IM window up, or whatever. at the time i was using a mac mini as my desktop, had started playing with Adium or some other IM thing, didn't realize logs were on by default...what i really hadn't considered, is that all of the logs were indexed by 'Spotlight'
<Mimi> PhilRod,    the drive mounts perfect but not at boot time, i need it at boot time
<weswh-> so, with very minimal system knowledge...she saw some things she wasn't supposed to see :) of course, i had to accept that if you're not living on the up, you're not living right
<Mimi> thats ok girlfriends suck anyway
<Mimi> and not in a good way
<Mimi> theyre too jealous. she seees you kissing someone, and BAM she gets mad at you.. wtf
<crash__> so. kernel upgrade to .25 or .26  anyone?
<weswh-> which kernel is 8.04 on?
<stdin> 2.6.24-16-generic
<moonlit> hi there all.. im new on kubuntu and i have a terribly slow connection.. so i try to instal wifi but if i have a 64bit version of 8.04 do i need to download drivers for 64bit xp? thx for answers
<anders__> what happened to libdvdcss?
<ixnayonthehombre> i'm trying to install kino on ubuntu but when i do apt-get in a terminal it just tells me could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource termporarily unavailable) unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it... i dont know how to check if another process is using it or how to quit that process
<anders__> i cant seem to install it :(
<iruel> #crack
<mistiipu>  how to simply limit 192.168.0.3 to 15kb/s ?
<mistiipu> <mistiipu> or how to simply limit eth2 to 15kb/s ?
<ixnayonthehombre> can no one help me?
<tommy> maybe
<moonlit> same question :)
<nevermore> ixnayonthehombre: have you got some other packaging application running? e.g. adept?
<ixnayonthehombre>  i dont think so... but i cant remember where to check my processes at
<nevermore> type ps ax | grep adept
<nevermore> or grep apt-get
<nevermore> (not "or", do both ;) )
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stdin> ^ or do the easy way ^
<crash__> stdin! Just the man I've been waiting to see :)
<ixnayonthehombre> ty ubottu
<stdin> oh?
<crash__> indeed :)
<crash__> How would one go about upgrading to the .25 or .26 kernel?
<stdin> by downloading it from kernel.org and compiling it
<crash__> Nothing in the kubuntu repository then?
<stdin> once we release, we don't bump the kernel version. the only updates to the kernel are security updates
<ixnayonthehombre> ubottu... when i did that now i cant open adept at all
<stdin> and odd number releases of the kernel tend to be buggier then even ones
<stdin> ixnayonthehombre: ubottu is a bot, it won't answer ;) what's the problem?
<crash__> to kernel.org then!
<ixnayonthehombre> lol
<demonite> onetimei made the kubuntu progress bar half the size
<ixnayonthehombre> when i did what it told me to do fixing my crashed process now i cant open adept
<demonite> if you wanted to make your own linux version, would you just re wire an older version?
<weswh-> what's a bitchin terminal that will let me do sweet translucency etc?
<demonite> i have no clue
<stdin> ixnayonthehombre: what happens when you try?
<ixnayonthehombre> adept tries to open... but a few seconds later it just quits it automatically
<stdin> konsole in kde4 does translucency, or you can make an entire window translucent with compiz
<mistiipu> what wil this do        tc qdisc add dev eth0 root tbf rate 15kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000   ?
<weswh-> 3.5.9 here
<demonite> the progress bar length was in an rd file
<stdin> ixnayonthehombre: open konsole and put in "kdesu adept_manager", then see if it prints anything
<stdin> ixnayonthehombre: you can ignore the pty warning though
<ixnayonthehombre> lol k
<crash__> stdin: I realize that at this point, any help you give me in totally unsupported. But I appreciate it anyway.
<crash__> linux-2.6.25.2.tar.bz2  is downloaded. What next?
<stdin> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubottu stages
<crash__> that page scares me :)
<crash__> off to re-read!
<stdin> crash__: there's a guide there to compile one, poke me if you get stuck
<ixnayonthehombre> stdin it says a bunch of "faile to open device" then it opened adept
<stdin> heh, I love it when thing only work when you are trying to figure out why they're not working
<ixnayonthehombre> stdin but whenever i tried to install a package it says it has a problem commiting the changes
<stdin> got an exact error message for me? :)
<ixnayonthehombre> stdin there was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<ixnayonthehombre> stdin thathappened with 2 different packages
<stdin> ok, it may not be adept but apt or dpkg. close adept and back in konsole type "sudo apt-get -f install" and tell me what that says if anything
<mefisto__> my vote is a problem downloading
<ixnayonthehombre> it says sun-java6--bin sun-java6-jre will be installed and upgraded
<ixnayonthehombre> stdin and asking me to continue... i'm assuming to say yes lol
<stdin> yep, that's what was apparently causing you trouble
<weswh-> does Kubuntu use the "ACHI" SATA driver by default? (or some variant of that kind of thing?) not really sure what I am talking about here...I'm assuming yes. being hassled by a windows friend
<ixnayonthehombre> stdin errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-00-2ubuntu2_i386.deb and /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6-00-2ubuntu2_all.deb and sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crash__> ...
<stdin> weswh-: if your friend means libata, then every kernel since 2.6.20 has used
<crash__> think Im just gonna end up switching back to windows
<stdin> ixnayonthehombre: post the whole log to the pastebin
<stdin> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ixnayonthehombre> noob question (lol) how do i do that (i only know some of the basics of linux still learning)
<mistiipu> i did           sudo tc qdisc add dev eth1 root tbf rate 12kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000        is it 12kb/s or 12 kbps   (it seems 12kbps on a trafic knemo chart) ?
<stdin> ixnayonthehombre: select all the text, right click -> copy, then go to http://paste.ubuntu.com paste in there click "Paste!" then post the URL back, easy
<ixnayonthehombre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11017/
<stdin> mistiipu: looking at the command "12kbit" would mean 12,000 bits
<stdin> ixnayonthehombre: ok, try "sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat", then "sudo apt-get -f install" again
<Hraefn> hello all..having an issue with Amarok
<Hraefn> cannot talk to klauncher
<Hraefn> using Ubuntu Studio 8.04
<Hraefn> any suggestions/help?
<ixnayonthehombre> stdin ok it just removed sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre
<stdin> ixnayonthehombre: if "sudo apt-get -f install" doesn't do anything, then it should be fixed now
<ixnayonthehombre> stdin kk
<JoshOvki> yo stdin
<stdin> \o
<ixnayonthehombre> stdin: ty everything's goin good now
<JoshOvki> stdin: not sure if you remember but a few days ago you  told me about guidence-power-manager  and got me to write a file. either way the file was causing startup problems when logging into kde4 so i removed it
 * Hraefn takes a number and gets in the queue
 * tekteen calls number 23
 * Hraefn checks his ticket...14578
<Hraefn> ...
<tekteen> lol
<JoshOvki> tekteen: what happens when you try it?
 * tekteen hides in a corner
 * tekteen did not ask a question
<Hraefn> so any amarok gurus in here today?
<JoshOvki> no, your right
<crash__> gr
<stdin> JoshOvki: I suppose you could just do "ln -s /usr/bin/guidance-power-manager ~/.kde4/Autostart/power-manager" and it should work
<crash__> stupid ubottu
<crash__> gives me information on EVERYTHING except what I want to actually DO
<JoshOvki> stdin: its ok, i will leave it for now, just load it up when im going to battery :)
 * crash__ stabs the bot
<JoshOvki> tekteen, i ment Hraefn but i cant read
<Hraefn> hehe
<stdin> joschan: that's what I do too ;)
<tekteen> crash__: the bot was alive?!
<JoshOvki> Hraefn: what happens any errors?
<Hraefn> right, apparently when i start up amarok, i get "cannot talk to klauncher"
<JoshOvki> who do i keep getting called joschan?!
<tekteen> JoshOvki: np, I don't care :-)
<Hraefn> and everytime I try to change a setting, I get that
<Hraefn> and sometimes, I get a DCOP warning
<crash__> tekteen: WAS being the operative term
<stdin> JoshOvki: stupid tab completion, that's why
<Hraefn> which research has led me to believe these are connected
<JoshOvki> ah i see
<stdin> JoshOvki: and a small dash of laziness
<Hraefn> I'm running Ubuntu Studio 8.04, but I have the latest amarok from the Ubuntu repositories
<Hraefn> ...
<JoshOvki> lol
<Hraefn> which may or may not mean a damn thing
<JoshOvki> Hraefn: kde4 or 3?
<Hraefn> try Ubuntu straight up
<Hraefn> kinda
<JoshOvki> with gnome?
<Hraefn> yes
<Hraefn> thx
<Hraefn> I knew there was a clarifier there
<Hraefn> It's been running just fine for ages
<Hraefn> and now I get this
<JoshOvki> ok, so your using klaunch in gnome?
<Hraefn> no
<Hraefn> I'm using Amarok
<Hraefn> which apparently needs klauncher
<Hraefn> for some reason
<JoshOvki> ok
<Hraefn> maybe to get my podcasts and last.fm submissions?
<JoshOvki> cause Amarok is dirrectly linked 2 kde (if im not mistaken)
<Hraefn> well, perhaps
<Hraefn> but you can install it (and it's dependent pkgs) in gnome
<mefisto__> it should work in gnome too though
<Hraefn> yup
<Hraefn> has been since i switched to ubuntu in 2006
<Hraefn> nary a problem
<Hraefn> till now
<Jes___Wy__> will someone sell me a crusty van?
<JoshOvki> Hraefn: see if anyone s about in #amarok
<Hraefn> I've been there...
<Hraefn> they sent me here...
<JoshOvki> lol
<JoshOvki> passed about
<Hraefn> I posted a question on launchpad...maybe I'll just have to go to songbird
<JoshOvki> tryed installing klaunch?
<Hraefn> yup
<K`zan_emc> Hi folks, I have the 6.06 ubuntu (need that version), what do I need to install KDE, I am not at all happy with gnome :-)?  TIA
<JoshOvki> reinstalled amarok?
<Jes___Wy__> is this the discount bus depot?
<Hraefn> I've tried both of those things
<GuiBlanco> How do I fix my keyboard layout. When I try to type a with accent, it displays: 'a. I want to display this char: á
<Jes___Wy__> panel trucks r us?
<Jes___Wy__> isnt this the mc food world forum?
<Hraefn> anyway...thanks...I'm going to bed tonight, and will deal with this beast tomorrow.
<Hraefn> ...
<JoshOvki> Hraefn: sorry i wasnt much help
<K`zan_emc> Need to run, if someone could just let me know what I need to install over gnome to get KDE, please just add my nic to the front of the response, I have to run.  Thanks VERY much.
<Hraefn> nah, it's okay
<Hraefn> :)
<Hraefn> cheers, mate
<GuiBlanco> How do I fix my keyboard layout? When I try to type a with accent: á, it always displays: 'a. Is there a way to fix it? How? Help needed!
<stdin> K`zan_emc: kubuntu-desktop
<crash__> Can someone explain to me why there isnt a single frapping piece of documentation that isn't 2 years out of date and requires a mathmatics degree to understand?
<v6lur> GuiBlanco: do you have skim and/or scim installed?
<BluesKaj> crash__, if you could be more specific ?
<GuiBlanco> v6lur: no
<crash__> BluesKaj: ignore me. that was just my frustration talking
<icewaterman> hi, i am using full disc encryption and gmer tells me that sector 63 shows rootkit-like behavior. might that be truecrypts fault?
<v6lur> GuiBlanco: had a similar problem myself ("dead keys" were not at all "dead"), installing scim (or skim, don't remember) fixed it
<GuiBlanco> v6lur: sorry... I have skim installed
<GuiBlanco> scim is not installed
<GuiBlanco> I' ll remove and reinstall the package
<v6lur> try installing that and restart X (or reboot)
<GuiBlanco> k
<GuiBlanco> v6lur: brb... restarting X
<jonathan__> how must i start a bash-script?
<crash__> ./
<crash__> ./script
<tekteen> jonathan__:  ./SCRIPT
<v6lur> first perhaps 'chmod +x SCRIPT'
<guilhermeblanco> v6lur: it worked!
<guilhermeblanco> thanks!!!
<v6lur> :)
<psyco> Hey I need some knowledge, not OS stuff though.
<psyco> Can I run pc100 and pc 133 RAM at the same time??
<jonathan__> #!/bin/bash
<jonathan__> sudo su
<jonathan__> cp ~/.purple/logs/icq /media/TrekStore/Logs/ICQ
<K`zan_emc> stdin: Thank you very much Sir!  Will have it installing while I deal with the latest crises :-).  Much appreciated!
<jonathan__> does anyone know why this script doesn't work?
<wirechief-intel> psyco they will work but not as fast as slowest ram
<JoshOvki> jonathan__: when you sudo you will need a pw wont you?
<mistiipu> how can i limit band on a single ip. instead of eth. in tc qdisc add dev eth0 root tbf rate 100kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000    ?
<jonathan__> yes i thougt i will be prompted for one :D
<jonathan__> how do i enter the password
<jonathan__> ?
<crash__> stdin: I think I give up. Any idea when kubuntu will have a .25/.26 kernel?
<JoshOvki> im not sure
<stdin> crash__: ibex
<K`zan_emc> Hummm, there is no kubuntu-desktop according to the add/remove applications app...
<K`zan_emc> maybe apt-get ?!?
<stdin> K`zan_emc: look in synaptic, add/remove is not a full package manager
<psyco> wirechief: ty
<crash__> ibex is a wild german mountain goat
<K`zan_emc> stdin: Thanks, will see if it is in the EMC distro.
<mefisto__> so it will commonly be called ibex, not intrepid?
<wirechief-intel> crash__:  im testing Linux Newsroom2 2.6.25-trunk-686 with kanotix
<K`zan_emc> stdin: Yes, thanks, will give the machine something to do while I am gone :)!
<JoeBlacken> hi, I'm trying to find a way to make Java plugin works for firefox-2 on a 64bit kubuntu 8.04. I tried install the restricted-extras and the icedtea packages with no luck, any help?
<jonathan__> cp /home/jonathan/.purple/logs/icq /media/TrekStore/Logs/ICQ
<stdin> JoeBlacken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jonathan__> this command don't work too...
<jonathan__> any ideas why?
<marcreichelt> hi there!
<JoshOvki> jonathan__: what happens when you run it in terminal?
<JoshOvki> jonathan__: and is it a folder or a file
<marcreichelt> I want to request multiple CDs in order to give them away here in university
<crash__> Im gonna have to shelve this project until I can a) figure out how to get the new kernel, or b) find some other sucker to deal with it. Thanks for the help guys.
<JoeBlacken> stdin, I installed the ia32* but I don't want to install the 32 bit version, flash is already working ok on the 64 bit version of firefox. Is there another way?
<stdin> JoeBlacken: I don't know, I run 32bit
<marcreichelt> does anybody know where I can "order" a big amount of CDs (e.g. 100) to give them away for free?
<stdin> marcreichelt: you can send a request to shipit, there's a contact link on the site
<jonathan__> both are folders
<marcreichelt> thanks stdin
<jonathan__> i want to copy the content of the specified folders
<JoshOvki> jonathan__ then its    cp -R /home/jonathan/.purple/logs/icq /media/TrekStore/Logs/ICQ
<JoeBlacken> stdin, thanks
<JoshOvki> jonathan__:  -R means recursive (i think) so it will move everything inside to, without the -R its for moving files
<jonathan__> hm now the source-folder is handled as a file
<JoshOvki> jonathan__: delete the folder ICQ and recreate it
<jonathan__> no i was wrong
<jonathan__> because i kopied as root the permissions were set to the wrong level
<jonathan__> how can i set all permission for root, users and group to read and write for the folder?
<JoshOvki> jonathan__:  chmod 777 foldername
<JoshOvki> sorry,   sudo chmod 777 foldername
<mefisto__> jonathan__: cp -p  preserves permissions, ownership, etc. Is that what you are trying to do?
<jonathan__> hm no
<jonathan__> yes
<jonathan__> my external drive is owned by root, but all permissions are set to, i think, 777.
<jonathan__> the chat-history was created by me (Jonathan), so i think if i would preserve the permissions it would work, but the folder would be owned by the wrong person...
<jonathan__> another question
<jonathan__> how can i apply the chmod not just for one folder but for this and all the folders it's containing?
<JoshOvki> chmod -R
<JoshOvki> (eg  chmod -R 777 /home/josh/folder)
<JoshOvki> would do read write excecute for everyone on /home/josh/folder   and everything inside that folder and inside them folders inside of that folder
<jonathan__> thank you, everything worked all right! :)
<_ZeuZ_> Is there any guide on how to append kde4 to my running system with kde3.5.9 keeping both? Installing base packages without a tutorial to back me up its not kinda my idea of doing things xD
<Daisuke_Laptop> you just...  install it
<jimmy51athome> i'm pretty sure if you install KDE4, KDE3 will stick around, and you choose your session type at the login prompt
<Daisuke_Laptop> exactly.
<tp__> is there a way to checksum recursively a directory structure?
<_ZeuZ_> Problem is kdm themes and kdm manager is broken with hardy and some hardware, checked it in the website of the project and do not wish to compile the non-ubuntu package... that's the tick, I cant choose
<_ZeuZ_> tp__ -R
<tp__> I've made a copy of my /home/me and I'd like to verify it
<tp__> can I do that for the md5sum program?
<tristan_> bonsoir, besoin d'aide drivers nvidia merci d'avance
<_ZeuZ_> !fr | tristan:
<ubottu> tristan:: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<_ZeuZ_> tp__ multiple ways
<_ZeuZ_> you could fed md5 in a for with a bash script with the output of a simple ls -r directory
<tristan_> bonsoir, besoin d'aide drivers nvidia, merci d'avance
<_ZeuZ_> tristan: No problem,
<_ZeuZ_> as for nVidia, what's your problem? If you can, tell me it in english
<tp__> ah okay, then pipe it into a file and run diff on both
<tp__> thanks
<_ZeuZ_> No problem, just an ida from my side, perhaps not the less time consuming option but it would do the tricj
<ggeorgak> anybody know a channel bout pic mcus?
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> soy cubano hay alguinen por aqui q quiera chat conmigo
<BluesKaj> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> gone
<_ZeuZ_> ein? :)
<martijn_> !APTFIX
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<martijn_> sorry, irssi newbie...
<hi> Is there a non-compressed kubuntu repo that I can rsync to for an incremental download?
<DexterF> is there "reportbug" in kubuntu?
<hi> the compressed ones, ironically, mean I'm using 60mb for a 100mb download, vs an incremental one where there might only be 3mb of changes to download
<v6lur> DexterF, apport maybe?
<ggeorgak> anybody know a channel bout pic microcontrollers?
<hi> ggeorgak, if you find one, lmk please :)
<Itaku> is there a program that can play music and what i say through a microphone?
<_ZeuZ_> Itaku: Amarok, Audacious, you just have to configure it
<hi> ggeorgak, i just guessed #pic and there's a total of one other person (aside from me) on it.
<Itaku> _ZeuZ_: how do i configure Amarok to?
<_ZeuZ_> you just configure kmix and link the input line to the output one (so that input sound would go to the output device)
<hi> _ZeuZ_: have you done this before?
<Itaku> wheres kmix?
<hi> I couldn't get it to work when i tried
<Itaku> nvm
<_ZeuZ_> xD
<_ZeuZ_> that was a reaaaaaly dumb question, mate xD
<Itaku> wheres the kmenu?????????
<Itaku> lol
<LetsGo67> Anyone knows how to do mashup music?
<jhutchins_wk> There are conditions where kmix, and for that matter kmenu, do not appear or are not available.
<jhutchins_wk> LetsGo67: Not really a kubuntu topic.
<hi> letsgo67: ehm, in a kubuntu channel?
<jhutchins_wk> LetsGo67: Look for Linux Audio Mixing
<jhutchins_wk> LetsGo67: google.
<Itaku> _ZeuZ_: how do i make kmix send mic input to my speakers?
<LetsGo67> Doesn't help me :(
<jussi01> !ubuntustudio | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<_ZeuZ_> Itaku, you'll find alone...
<LetsGo67> Can you remove music instruments with Audacity?
<Itaku> _ZeuZ_ ive tried everything
<Itaku> it doesnt work
<v6lur> Itaku: on my sound card (intel hda), i need to max out "front mic" for that purpose
<Itaku> Oh holy hell i didnt have the green light on
<hi> itaku: just to be sure, were you talking about speech recognition for say, amarok ala wmp or itunes? or just hearing yourself create feedback by listening to yourself on the mic?
<crash__> ok. I give up. Who do I have to pay, and how much will it cost, for someone to just MAKE IT FRAPPING WORK!?!?!?
<hi> because the latter is easy, the former has been a huge pain for me (speech recognition and even TTS are not really considered priorities for kde, gnome etc...)
<hi> crash__: make what work?
<crash__> hi: I dont think I actually even know anymore.
<_ZeuZ_> Itaku: no you didnt then :D
<Itaku> cool
<Itaku> now to get a working microphone...
<_ZeuZ_> crash__ what do you need to make work what?
<_ZeuZ_> x'D
<crash__> I just need this bcm4318 to do packet injection, so I can break the WEP,  so I can convince the boss to let me implement some real wireless security.
<crash__> But Im sitting here having to read docs in order to understand a doc that was referenced in another doc.
<_ZeuZ_> you have to rebuild the module, and patch it, for what you need kernel headers then install that module alone, and then it's done
<_ZeuZ_> actually, first patch it, then recompile it and make module install
<_ZeuZ_> I have a tutorial step by step, but it's in spanish
<crash__> None of it makes a damn bit of sense, there doesnt seem to be any kind of actual content control for documentation, and %90 of them all seem to think that I have 10 years expierence and should know exactly what they mean by "flarp the red boonix to the kernel nugget."
<crash__> Im actually ready to just chuck the entire frapping machine out the window
<jussi01> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<_ZeuZ_> I have a tutorial step by step, but it's in spanish <<>>>>> This is like for dumbos
<_ZeuZ_> And also, security is a matter of technical knowledge, just get wifislax or audiator, and have it all done by default... or just download the live cd, do it, and then just keep the cd for later on ussages
<hi> zeuz, is that at pirator?
<_ZeuZ_> hehe, I'm a MOD at pirator.net... what's your user name there?
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<_ZeuZ_> And yes, I explained how to do it from Debian, and from Wifislax there...
<hi> none, i just poke around there every so often
<hi> i thought you were a mod... knew i'd seen that nick before
<_ZeuZ_> we have now got pr0n from Allreality, the whole network...
<crash__> 2 and half days working on this.
<crash__> Think Im just gonna go get drunk instead
<hi> lol
<_ZeuZ_> well, that crash__ is not a reading been
<jussi01> ok, can we move this discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic please?
<_ZeuZ_> I guess so :)
<_ZeuZ_> Sorry for the disturbance...
<hi> hm, good call jusi01.. sorry
<fitoria> hi
<fitoria> where can i get qtmake?
<_ZeuZ_> just a little pirating chat xD... but if we go to that, the guy asking for package injection to break a wep key, should go to a #hacking channel instead of here...
<_ZeuZ_> fitoria: apt-get install qtmake
<fitoria> _ZeuZ_: I allready tried that
<_ZeuZ_> hmm... now I remember I;m on a ubuntu channel, use sudo in front of that... or do sudo -s and assign root apassword to work as debian...
<_ZeuZ_> fitoria: you did not find the package? Let me check
<bdizzle> out of curiosity, does anyone know what new or updated features to expect in Ibex?
<_ZeuZ_> bdizzle, no idea... will read the changelog in a while
<_ZeuZ_> fitoria, install qtmake-kde4 or qtmake-kde3
<fitoria> ok
<_ZeuZ_> I mean
<hi> bdizzle: you asked yesterday this same q i think.. wtf is ibex!? lol i'm curious now
<_ZeuZ_> sudo apt-get install qtmake-qt4
<bdizzle> Ibex is the next version of Ubuntu after Hardy
<alex_> ciao
<hi> aah
<alex_> gente chi c'e
<bdizzle> I'm hoping at least by then, OO 3.0 will be out, and KDE 4.1 will be stable
<fitoria> _ZeuZ_: the package doesnt exist
<hi> because it's also a mountain goat so i was confused
<_ZeuZ_> fitoria, I corrected the package name,it's called qtmake-qt4
<alex_> italiano?
<fitoria> i tried that
<fitoria> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete qtmake-qt4
<_ZeuZ_> jeje si hablas espa;ol entonces vamos a kubuntu-es
<fitoria> lol
<_ZeuZ_> no esta en los repos de kubuntu por default, creo... vasa necesitar instalar las debs aparte
#kubuntu 2008-05-09
<bdizzle> is there an easier way to make files? I've had maybe 1 out of 10 packages actually work with /.configure, make, and make install
<hi> #kubuntu-es for clickability
<fitoria> i in there :P
<bleaked> I just want to share with everyone that after the last week of updates from the hardy-proposed and hardy-backports repos, my installation of kubuntu 8.04 works with no visible flaws, bugs, or problems.  (and this is an older custom-built pc, with a troublesome ATI card, and running full desktop effects) -- So I just want to sincerely thank everyone for all of their efforts, be it large or small, on this project.
<v6lur> bleaked: then pray that following updates don't break anything ;)
<bleaked> indeed :D
<v6lur> as happened on my old (and crappy) laptop
<hi> bleaked: expect regressions :P no seriously, that's very gracious of you and i'm sure it's appreciated by anyone reading that who's helped out.
<bdizzle> how often do updates come out?
<jussi01> does anyone know where I could get an equivalent of obsidian coast kde4 colour scheme, but for kde3 ?
<bleaked> bdizzle: depends.. i have the above mentioned repositories enabled, which both tend to have daily updates..
<bdizzle> Robeson08
<bdizzle> gah, wrong thing
<bdizzle> at least the good thing is that Ubuntu doesn't nag and force you to update your computer
<bdizzle> its just a nice little icon in the corner
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<grout> how do i enable wobbly windows and stuff in kubuntu kde4?
<bdizzle> don't know how in KDE4, but wouldn't it be the same in KDE3?
<bdizzle> of selecting advance desktop effects and go from there?
<grout> is it in system settings?
<bdizzle> if you have the advanced desktop effects in, it would be under K-Menu -> Settings
<bdizzle> and then make sure that under desktop effects - K-menu -> System, that it is set to custom
<bdizzle> oh, and does anyone know an equivalent program to Dev C++ and Origin?
<hi> grout: install desktop-effects-kde
<hi> it has one-click setup options that rock my world
<hi> advanced desktop effects is pretty buggy imho still
<bdizzle> true
<bdizzle> I still can't figure out how to get the cube to work
<hi> though needed for settings, it's just a tad overwhelming for new folks
<hi> bdizzle: install the above, but also simple-ccsm
<sFEARs> yo
 * hi is a compiz fiend
<redshadowhero> Okay, I'm having trouble installing a program.. can someone help me?
<hi> redshadowhero: maybe, details?
<redshadowhero> Its a cisco VPN client for the user of this computer.
<hi> ah
<redshadowhero> Yeah..
<redshadowhero> It has a shell script that comes with it called "vpn_install", but it gives errors when I execute it.
<bdizzle> so to get the cube, I want 4 desktop columns and 1 row, or 4 rows and 1 column?
<hi> 1 row, 4 columns
<hi> good question
<hi> for the panel mode, i had to set 2row, 2 columns before it would work which through me for a loop at first. i hope that bug is fixed soon... deters folks
<redshadowhero> Oh, and here is the errors that come with the installation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11034/
<bdizzle> what is error SIGSERV?
<bdizzle> sorry, SIGSEGV
<hi> ah, SIGSEGV is a segmentation fault.
<bdizzle> i get those frequently
<hi> that shouldn't ever happen
<hi> that said, it does :)
<redshadowhero> So... nobody has any ideas here?
<hi> it's not really a kubuntu issue, and i personally dislike cisco's vpn so i'm not inclined to google those errors for you since i have no clue. maybe someone else will see that, but you'd have better luck approaching cisco support
<hi> they'd (hopefullly) know why their product is segfaulting on you
<bdizzle> usually I get SIGSEGV on Kicker somehow
<hi> dbizzle: ditto
<redshadowhero> I know it isn't a kubuntu issue, but I was hoping that someone could help me.
<stdin> redshadowhero: tell them to update their software? it's out of date
<bdizzle> which is frustrating, since it won't reload my icons next to the clock, which is kinda needed for laptop battery and such
<redshadowhero> Like it or not, its what NASA gives us for the linux VPN client
<hi> redshadowhero: yeah, i know you know that, i'm just sorry i can't help and was advising other avenues
<hi> lol, seriously!?
<redshadowhero> Yup. Its the nasa client. As to the version.. we rarely pick up the client updates for linux.
<hi> what's with every large organization using this thing!? an uname insurance company i did work for a few weeks ago has this on everyone's computers... it's always been buggy
<redshadowhero> I suppose I could ask my boss to check on that.
<hi> *unnamed
<redshadowhero> Eh.. I don't care as long as it works for me.
<bdizzle> does anyone else know of a program to replace and or be compatible with Origin? I've tried LabPlot, but the files for the newest version aren't in the repositories at all, which surprises me
<stdin> redshadowhero: try "sudo touch /use/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/linux/config.h" and edit /home/vellakd/Desktop/VPN/vpnclient/GenDefs.h to remove the struct uintptr_t
<hi> wow, where did that come from stdin? lol
<stdin> hi: from looking at the error message, where else ;)
<hi> ;)
<stdin> redshadowhero: line 40, add /* before and */ after
<stdin> or just remove the line
<stdin> erm, line 113 actually
<redshadowhero> stdin: the touch command fails. The directory doesn't exist.
<stdin> then install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<stdin> you'll need it
<redshadowhero> alright.
<redshadowhero> with apt-get, right?
<stdin> yep
<redshadowhero> Give me a sec.
<stdin> redshadowhero: ahh, wait, typo
<stdin> redshadowhero: /usr
<redshadowhero> usr, right?
<redshadowhero> :P
<redshadowhero> I saw that.
<redshadowhero> But I'll get the headers just in case.
<stdin> it's 00:42, I'm aloud a typo :)
<redshadowhero> I have the latest headers already, and changing it to usr fixed that.
<monkeybritches> At 2:30 we're cutting you off. No more typos for you.
<hi> stdin: from uk i take it?
<stdin> seeing as I'm typing at night, in the dark, I'm doing well
<stdin> hi: yep
<redshadowhero> does anyone remember the vi command for 'go to line'?
 * redshadowhero has forgotten
 * hi finds the GUI in kwrite more intuitive
<bdizzle> vi?
<mike-kubuntu> hey, during boot up it keeps taking me to tty1 after the initial section of a bouncing back and forth blue bar instead of a bootup bar, then it takes me into kdm and there are no warnings printed, only tips i've found in the forums is that someone else claimed it started when they installed kde4, but removing kde4 didn't make it go away
<bdizzle> I just use Kate instead to edit files as root
<redshadowhero> Eh.. nevermind then. I'll just search for the struct in question.
<stdin> redshadowhero: may also be a typedef
<stdin> bdizzle: vi or vim is pure evil, that's all you need to know ;P
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/228432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228432 in ubuntu "kde 4.0.4 got conflicts with Qt 4.4" [Undecided,New]
<hi> stdin: vivivi = 666?
<stdin> precisely
<wesley> stdin kde 4.0.3 got the same problems with Qt 4.4 installed
<fabio_> o
<hi> sounds like the talk of someone using a tool Generally Not Used, Except by Middle-Aged Computer Scientists
<hi> ;)
<hi> (GNU EMACS to spell it out)
<Jes___Wy__> i had an emac
<hi> lol
<redshadowhero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11037/
<stdin> if I'm in the cli I'll use nano, else I'll use kate/kdevelop
<hi> ditto
<redshadowhero> stdin: uh.. what do I comment out there?
<hi> i find nano a tad more intuitive
<Jes___Wy__> i have a question
<stdin> redshadowhero: change "typedef uint32 uintptr_t;" to "/* typedef uint32 uintptr_t; */"
<redshadowhero> Emacs is an ecellent operating system, lacking only a decent text editor.
<hi> ah, red is highly initiated then :)
<hi> lol
<Jes___Wy__> do people that create linux versions rewire other linux versions?
<Jes___Wy__> if i were to create a substandardgameco linux version
<Jes___Wy__> hello?
<redshadowhero> stdin: I did the changes.. and it didn't work =_=
<stdin> redshadowhero: same error or different?
<redshadowhero> lemme pastebin it.
<stdin> Jes___Wy__: huh?
<redshadowhero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11038/
<Jes___Wy__> do i have your permission to look at that page?
<stdin> Jes___Wy__: public channel, click where ever you like :)
<Jes___Wy__> ehnahe ha
<stdin> redshadowhero: that's just down to it being out of date, unless you know C and are willing to rewrite the app, you're stuck
<redshadowhero> stdin: I kinda figured as much when it started popping out errors. I'll just request to my boss that we get the latest version, because he has access to the cisco site for this sort of thing, not me.
<redshadowhero> stdin: but, thank you anyway for your time.
<stdin> redshadowhero: no problem, I practically live here anyway :)
<redshadowhero> stdin: I noticed :P You've helped me with my last 3 kubuntu-related problems
<stdin> !helpersnack | stdin
<stdin> heh
<hi> is there a set of larger cursor icons available for kubuntu?
<hi> i have a 1920x1200x17" laptop and the defaults are microscopic
<redshadowhero> Oh, and another question (more for me than anything else)
<redshadowhero> How hard is it to make an active directory server that allows windows xp, kubuntu 8.04 and macs to join it?
<redshadowhero> Oh, and the AD server would be running ubuntu server.
<stdin> hi: check the repos, or try kde-look.org
<stdin> redshadowhero: honestly, no clue. I've managed to steer clear of active directory so far and I plan on keeping it that way ;)
<hi> ah, so i'd just download larger images then basically it sounds like. just wanted to make sure i wasn't re-inventing the wheel if there was a setting i missed.
 * hi checks repos
<redshadowhero> Oh.. well, I want to put a server in the house here that would allow those types of computers (each person prefers a different OS in this house) to be connected to it, and have the printer managed by that server... what do your reccommend?
<hi> not sure i follow, but all the operatings systems support IP printing
<hi> and if by server, you mean ftp, smb or ssh / fish then... i don't see an AD need
<DFlame> spam guide! http://two.xthost.info/DFUGTIRC/DFSUGTIRC.pdf
<hi> i'm in the same boat as stdin on AD experience
<stdin> I use cups to share my printer will the systems in my house
<hi> ditto here
<hi> os-x uses that fine
<redshadowhero> I wanted to do AD because it would give me more in-depth experience with AD to demonstrate that they can trust me more with the AD server at work.
<hi> windows is banned in my house though :)
<stdin> DFlame: what?
<redshadowhero> hi: I would have it that way, but people are stubborn :/
<stdin> windows works with cups too, just uses http instead of ipp
<DFlame> sorry folks, didnt mean it to hit hte ubuntu servers
<stdin> amsg == Fail
<heath> anyone know the php irc?
<frederick> anyone had anyluck setting up elisa with samba files sharing??
<hi> stdin: about cursors, the kde cursors aren't scalable ala gnome. the repos show things like "This package contains the DMZ cursor themes, which are derived from the Industrial theme developed for the Ximian GNOME desktop. Black and white cursors are provided, in scalable formats."
<hi> is this right, or am i missing something?
<redshadowhero> Oh, well.. darn. I have to go take someone to the hospital now.. >,>
<frederick> tried the config files like smb://mybookworld/medias/ but elisa keeps getting stalled
<stdin> hi: I've never tried to scale the cursor, so not sure. but there are specific "large" themes available so maybe, maybe not :p
<hi> yeah, at 14mb i had to pause. then i realised, for instance, the oxygen-cursor-theme-extra is actually just  different colors. amazingly they aren't svg or something
<hi> that's kind of ridiculous
<frederick> anyone had anyluck setting up elisa with samba files sharing??
<BluesKaj> frederick, between linux machines or mixed OSs ?
<frederick> nas hard disk
<frederick> network hard disk (mybookworld) created a public folder with all privileges, so there is no needs for username or password
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm using Hardy and after my computer boots my numlock isn't set right; it's set to the opposite.  Any ideas why this is?
<stdin> Ertain: if it's set to the opposite, set it to be off, and it'll be on
<BluesKaj> Ertain, same here, I just live with it
<imam_> we
<Ertain> I could add "numlockx on" to one of my start up scripts.  I just don't know which one.
<BluesKaj> Xorg
<BluesKaj> it may not work tho
<Mimi> I just reformatted my usb drive as ext3 and now my normal user acct doesnt have permissions to do anything in it... what gives?
<stdin> because root owns it
<o0Chris0o> yes
<o0Chris0o> try sudo before you do anything
<Mimi> I figured as much, but what do i have to do to fix it....
<o0Chris0o> or su
<stdin> sudo chown user: /where/it's/mounted
<stdin> that'll make "user" own it
<Mimi> ok, and then say  my brother logs in and he needs to use the drive, can he write to it too?
<stdin> nope, not unless you "sudo chmod 777" too, then anyone can write
<Mimi> Is that ok to do ?
<Mimi> Thanks btw
<stdin> depends what you mean by "ok"
<Mimi> security risk, etc
<stdin> what security risk are you thinking of?
<stdin> it's not like you're chmod'ing the root partition, it's just external storage
<Mimi> Alright :)
<Mimi> Thank you :-)
<stdin> the only alternative would be to create a new group and add all the users you want to be able to write to that group and then set the group of the device to that group
 * Mimi reboots
<stdin> but that can be overkill for most people
<Mimi> Meh, I think 777 will be okay :D
<Mimi> Thanks /bai bai!
<stdin> :)
<Mimi> hey  mmm so i changed the drive's permissions to 777, then cd to lost+found to test:    bash: cd: /media/USB Drive/lost+found/: Permission denied
<stdin> it's not good to have lost+found 777 or owned by anyone but root
<stdin> it can mess with fsck
<stdin> just try creating a file/dir
<Mimi> AH Ok, I just tried creating a folder and it works fine *faints* lol
<Mimi> Time to move all my junk over there :P
<v6lur> what's that lost+found for anyway?
<Mimi> Short explanation here http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<nano_> They say the best weapon is the one you don't have to fire.  I respectfully disagree.
<Mimi> There should be one for each ext partition
<Mimi> How come nano_ ?
<imam_> hhh
<nano_> lol.  idk.  i saw it on an Iron Man commercial
<nano_> :P
<Mimi> blarg!!!
<nano_> anyway, i have to go.
<nano_> i'll cya guys later
<nano_> lol
<Mimi> Bye bye
<Mimi> I like that in linux when you are moving files, it says , example, 15 seconds, it actually IS 15 seconds! In Windows you'd see... "15 seconds left... no wait... 18... noooo! its 29 now!!" .... -_-;
<[B5C]wallabee> hi
<Mimi> Hi hi
<Kr|ptiX> any1 kno of a good problem like photoshop or dreamweaver to make website with
<Kr|ptiX> programs*
<Mimi> photoshop is not to make websites.. anyway i recomend cinepaint       as for dreamweaver... eh.... *ponder* do you code from scratch or do you use WYSIWYG?
<v6lur> quanta+ maybe?
<Mimi> Yea
<Kr|ptiX> you can design sites with photoshop
<Mimi> you can spit out a random jumble muble with photoshop, but dont go telling me that is a website :p
<Mimi> you can design, but you shoudlnt use it to build the actual website
<[B5C]wallabee> fireworks
<zeeon> evening folks
<fildo> well morning this way
<fildo> but gday
<Mimi> :)
<[B5C]wallabee> hi
 * hi really needs to change his nick
<nosrednaekim> uhh yeah duh
<fildo> lol
<nosrednaekim> :)
<fildo> hi
<hidamm> lol
<nosrednaekim> change it to hello or something...
<stdin> !hi | hi
<ubottu> hi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<zeeon> does anyone have an up todate guide for dual monitor on kubuntu?
<zeeon> or does http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584 still apply?
<BluesKaj> funny , haven't seen anyone choose the "lowlife" nick yet
<Haemogoblin2> hi there
<zeeon> hey
<Haemogoblin2> is this the kubuntu channel
<[B5C]wallabee> hiho
<Haemogoblin2> :P
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin2: yes! it is
<Haemogoblin2> well...
<Haemogoblin2> i'm a new user...
<Haemogoblin2> :P
<BluesKaj> tv time
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Haemogoblin2> i've just run away from winblow xp
<Mimi> how do you like it so far? ^^
<nosrednaekim> welcome to the bright side:)
<Haemogoblin2> well i've been using it for all of an hr
<Mimi> awww be nice windows isnt that bad *gag*
<[B5C]wallabee> ;)
<Haemogoblin2> it's overwhelming
<Mimi> so whats on your mind?
<Haemogoblin2> could it trouble some with a few noobie questions
<Mimi> Go right ahead ^^
<frank_> why isn't libdvdcss being hosted at kubuntu.org anymore? the kaffeine auto installation failed
<Mimi> Hey guys... what the bunny is this?! gvfs-fuse-daemon       10G  4.4G  5.1G  47% /home/luisa/.gvfs   (show's when I type    df -h  )
<Haemogoblin2> first..i'm using a compaq armada m700 laptop as my test machine...
<Haemogoblin2> it's running super!
<Haemogoblin2> i was also really impressed that this os comes with it's of irc chat client built in
<Haemogoblin2> i'm having issues configuring my wireless card..
<v6lur> frank_: libdvdcss should be in medibuntu...
<Haemogoblin2> but i have no idea how you set them up on this operating system...i'm used to using OSX and XP..
<frank_> v6lur: yeah it's there. but the kaffeine auto install of libdvdcss gets it from kubuntu.org. it used to be there
<v6lur> hmm, don't know then. those great US intellectual property laws mayhaps?
<Haemogoblin2> hey sorry about that my network cable came out
<Mimi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stdin> Mimi: something to do with gnome and fuse
<zeeon> question does twinview come with nvidia-glx-new and is it better then xinerama?
<Haemogoblin2> does anyone here happen to use a officconnect 3com wireless card ?
<frank_> v6lur: maybe
<Haemogoblin2> i'm trying to follow the guides, but a human voice of input/guidance would sure help a great deal :)
<Mimi> Mmm I don't
 * Dr_willis totally missed the problem
<Haemogoblin2> kubuntu seems to have found my wifi card and says it's enabled..however in setting i've noticed there are no options for WEP/WEP2 ect
<Mimi> Ooh
<Haemogoblin2> i've been unable to successfully connect to the router..
<Haemogoblin2> soo i'm using the very hap hazard internal ethernet port..which the cable keeps slipping out of :S
<Dr_willis> break that little tab off the end eh?
<Haemogoblin2> hehe how did you guess
<Haemogoblin2> :P
<Dr_willis> Rubberbands and one of those stick on hooks. does wonders. :)
<Haemogoblin2> Stop looking through my window
 * Mimi does it all the time >.<    I R BE CLUMSY
<Haemogoblin2> hehe
<Dr_willis> I alwyas have some of those plastick sticky hook/cable holders on the back of all my pc's to help route the cables.
<Haemogoblin2> i was hoping i could trouble someone to just give me a quick run through the process of setting wifi up and kubuntu..
<Haemogoblin2> i'm pretty good under XP and osx
<Dr_willis> All i did was install the proper driver for my wireless ard. clicked on the icon in the system tray and entered my ssid and password.
<Dr_willis> Some drivers/cards may not have all the different encryption types availiable  perhaps?
<Haemogoblin2> but there's no WEP security feature in the setup window
<Haemogoblin2> right
<Dr_willis> wep? isent that like the MOST insecure one?
<Haemogoblin2> we use WEP2
<Dr_willis> perthaps the wireless guide will have some info
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Haemogoblin2> right
<Haemogoblin2> well
<Haemogoblin2> the reason i came on here..was i researched my card
<Haemogoblin2> it took me to linuxquestions.org
<Haemogoblin2> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/3com-office-connect-3crwe154g72-387024/
<Haemogoblin2> i found the above info on the site..
<Dr_willis> a lot of those guides may be out of date. Now that Hardy is released. Its using some newer drivers/features for wireless.
<Haemogoblin2> but...they are talking about having trouble with drivers and using commands i have no clue about
<Dr_willis> It would be best to stick with the ubuntu/kubuntu specific guides.
<Haemogoblin2> i should point out i've no linux knowledge...but i'm really wanting to give it a try..
<Haemogoblin2> it looks really good
<OmnipotentEntity> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone had any experience using Super Flasher under wine.
<Haemogoblin2> :D
<Mimi> yeah he's only been using linux for ONE hour... :D give him some tips (unfortunately i dont use kde, i use gnome so... )
<Haemogoblin2> hey any tips would be very much appreciated
<OmnipotentEntity> Haemogoblin2, what issues are you facing?
<[B5C]wallabee> anyone using a acer travelmate 4000 ?
<OmnipotentEntity> None thus far?
<Haemogoblin2> just the wireless
<Haemogoblin2> thats it
<Mimi> <Haemogoblin2> but there's no WEP security feature in the setup window
<Haemogoblin2> soo i'm doing pretty good
<OmnipotentEntity> x86 or x64?
<Haemogoblin2> 86
<OmnipotentEntity> Do you have kwifimanager installed?
<Haemogoblin2> erm
<OmnipotentEntity> I'll take that as an iunno.
<Mimi> Just run that in a terminal window to find out ^_^
<OmnipotentEntity> Alt+F2 will bring up your run box.
<OmnipotentEntity> You can try there as well.
<Haemogoblin2> nope it's not installed
<OmnipotentEntity> Try knetworkmanager
<v6lur> knetworkmanager should be installed & running by default
<OmnipotentEntity> I know.
<OmnipotentEntity> :)
<jmichaelx> is anyone else having firefox/swiftfox continually jamming up or locking up on them in hardy?
<Haemogoblin2> erm
<Haemogoblin2> well
<v6lur> but that linuxquestions thingy mentions ndiswrapper
<Haemogoblin2> it did something
<Haemogoblin2> but nothings popped up
<v6lur> which is not installed by default, agaik
<Haemogoblin2> but it definately loaded something
<OmnipotentEntity> check by your clock in your systemtray
<OmnipotentEntity> There should be an icon that you can right-click on.
<Haemogoblin2> hep
<v6lur> jmichaelx, no (Fx beta 5)
<Haemogoblin2> i mean yep
<OmnipotentEntity> Looks like a white popsicle kinda.
<Haemogoblin2> a little usbpen icon
<Haemogoblin2> it's there
<OmnipotentEntity> Right click and see what you can do in there. ;)
<Haemogoblin2> presently showing my internal ethernet connection
<jmichaelx> v6lur: i am using the most recent firefox3, and it is locking up on 2 different PCs
<OmnipotentEntity> ok, so chances are it just didn't detect and use your wireless card.
<Haemogoblin2> before i look silly i'll point out the wifi card isn't in..i took it out just incase you guys might have needed model number info ect
<OmnipotentEntity> hahaha
<Haemogoblin2> its going in now
<OmnipotentEntity> ok, I figured you had one built in.
<Haemogoblin2> no
<Haemogoblin2> lol
<OmnipotentEntity> :) No worries.
<Haemogoblin2> i'll install it now
<Haemogoblin2> ok we're plugged in
<OmnipotentEntity> Give it a second and then check in knetworkmanager again.
<billyd> ?part
<v6lur> now give networkmanager some 30 seconds to "find" it
<billyd> ?\/part
<Haemogoblin2> wooooh
<Haemogoblin2> ok
<Haemogoblin2> somethings working
<Haemogoblin2> :D
<Haemogoblin2> i just right clicked the icon
<mneptok> !enter > Haemogoblin2
<Mimi> yaaay :D
<Haemogoblin2> and i'm finding our network
<Haemogoblin2> and next doors
<v6lur> cool
<Haemogoblin2> ok give me a second and i shall have a go at getting it connected using it..if i vanish you'll know where i've gone
<Haemogoblin2> and also...thanks muchly!
<v6lur> jmichaelx: fx isn't my primary browser, so i don't use it very often, but i haven't noticed any crashes...
<OmnipotentEntity> Anyway, my problem was I have an obscure program that I'm trying to run under wine, it's a ROM dumping/flashing program called superflasher.  It's just acting buggy.
<OmnipotentEntity> I had been trying to get VirtualBox working, but none of my drivers work under the VirtualBox kernel.
<OmnipotentEntity> :/
<OmnipotentEntity> Or at least, none of the ones I care about, like video driver and wifi.
<jmichaelx> v6lur: i doesn't exactly crash... it just stops working for several seconds off an on.... over and over
<jmichaelx> it*
<OmnipotentEntity> jmichaelx are you going to flash heavy sites?
<OmnipotentEntity> And do you have the free version of flash installed?
<jmichaelx> OmnipotentEntity: it behaves this way whether or not flash is being used
<OmnipotentEntity> s/flash/java/g ?
<jmichaelx> OmnipotentEntity: i am using adobe's flash
<[B5C]wallabee> i really really hate ati ;)
<OmnipotentEntity> What about Java?  Are you using Sun's version of Java.
<OmnipotentEntity> ?
<jmichaelx> OmnipotentEntity: yes, i am... but this is happening with FF without (obvious) connection to flash or java
<jmichaelx> ...i think
<OmnipotentEntity> AddOns?
<OmnipotentEntity> Does it appear in top?
<OmnipotentEntity> Is it dragging the rest of the system or is it isolated of FF?
<jmichaelx> OmnipotentEntity: i have no addons on this FF.... on my laptop i have only stumbleupon... i don't think that is the issue
<OmnipotentEntity> Is it's CPU usage spiking?
<Haemogoblin3> Well thank you very much :D i'm online using the wireless card..that was amazingly painless
<OmnipotentEntity> its rather.
<OmnipotentEntity> Haemogoblin3, congrats!
<jmichaelx> OmnipotentEntity: that is a good question... i am also trying to narrow this down... it may be more system-wide than i thought
 * jmichaelx wonders what ever happened to intellikey
<OmnipotentEntity> jmichaelx, I meant is Firefox's CPU usage spiking, but if you think something else may be the issue you can monitor your CPU usage using top or ksysguard
<Haemogoblin3> can you guys recommend a good place to big up noobie tips/hints for kubuntu? i dont want to be annoying you chaps to much with questions
<NickPresta> jmichaelx, does this happen on websites like Facebook and such? JavaScript intensive site, especially ones that like to send HTTP requests, can lock up your browser temporarily.
<Mimi> Yeah I get that a lot on icanhazcheeseburger... they have soooo many widgets on their page!
<jmichaelx> NickPresta: it has been happening to me even doing google searches
<NickPresta> Haemogoblin3, the docs http://help.ubuntu.com
<NickPresta> jmichaelx, processor specs?
<jmichaelx> nick, on this machine i have a 2.5Ghz celeron w/ 11GB RAM
<OmnipotentEntity> Haemogoblin3, the great thing about kubuntu and ubuntu is everyone uses it, so if you run across a problem someone has probably already stumbled on the same problem. ;)
<jmichaelx> oops
<jmichaelx> 11GB*
<jmichaelx> grr
<Haemogoblin3> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<jmichaelx> 1GB*
<jmichaelx> very touchy number keys
<OmnipotentEntity> The kubuntu uses KDE, and ubuntu uses gnome.
<Mimi> Oh yeah  Haemogoblin2    ubuntuforums.com  very very busy... make sure you search when you have a trouble, but it seems you are good about that :)
<Haemogoblin3> cheers dude..i'll check that out
<Mimi> kde and gnome are just two different... desktop environments
<heath> anyone know where I can reverse lookup a cell number?
<NickPresta> jmichaelx, I don't know what the problem would be. I would probably open up a terminal with top/htop running and watch for firefox spikes and see what is going on.
<Mimi> This is #kubuntu not #csi   :P
<Haemogoblin3> what is kde? i've seen that on several sites
<Mimi> kde is your desktop
<NickPresta> !kde > Haemogoblin3
<OmnipotentEntity> I constantly have npviewer.bin running at 100% whenever I run youtube.
<jmichaelx> nick, thanks. i'll keep investigating.
<OmnipotentEntity> It's just my machine is a beast so I don't notice it. >_>
<jmichaelx> most of my hardware is old junk, i like it that way
<Haemogoblin3> right..see i'm slowly wrapping my head around it..i might make my main pc dual boot xp and kubuntu
<OmnipotentEntity> Haemogoblin3, a desktop environment is just your UI.  Have you ever hacked Windows XP with a different explorer.exe?
<Haemogoblin3> i've used stardock
<Mimi> You might like Avant Window Manager then :D
<OmnipotentEntity> That's kinda the difference between gnome and KDE.  It's just a different version of "explorer.exe"... sorta.
<OmnipotentEntity> kinda.
<Haemogoblin3> cool, thus far it looks really really good and on a P3 750 its nippy
<OmnipotentEntity> There's more to it than that, but it's an easy to understand way of describing it
<jmichaelx> do people use avant in KDE?
<NickPresta> jmichaelx, some do
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: yeah..but it generally sucks
<jmichaelx> hmm,
<jmichaelx> lol ok, i sort of figured it was cut out more for gnome
<Haemogoblin3> i've not got around to costomizing the system...i just got it installed and go into getting my hardware working
<Mimi> Sucks? Really? It runs with 0 problems under gnome, for me
<jmichaelx> Mimi: we were talking about avant being used in KDE...
<wirechief-intel> nosrednaekim: got that shutdown bug fixed now..had to patch that script
<Haemogoblin3> i have a belkin bluetooth adaptor which i'm hoping i'll get workign at some point
<nosrednaekim> wirechief-intel: yeah me too....
<Daisuke_Ido> Mimi: a lot of avant's applets are dependent on gnome and gtk, it's not a good kde solution, yet
<Mimi> Yes I know, but that comment struck me as odd that it doesnt run ok in kde... i was surprised, since its flawless in gnome, thats all... sheesh relax xF
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | Haemogoblin this is invaluable for hardware problems
<ubottu> Haemogoblin this is invaluable for hardware problems: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jmichaelx> the thing that really has me worked up is that weather.com changed  their page layout, and no liquid weather is not working
<jmichaelx> now*
<jmichaelx> i think i'll write them a nasty email
<NickPresta> jmichaelx, you could write a new python script :)
<jmichaelx> NickPresta: i was hoping to avoid that
<NickPresta> jmichaelx, it shouldn't be too tough. a little BS and you're good to go
<jmichaelx> lol, probably so
<Mimi> Daisuke_Ido,  thanks i had no idea
<jmichaelx> writing the scathing email would be fun, too... but probably less productive
<Haemogoblin3> right i've bookmarked that page thanks :D
<Daisuke_Ido> Mimi: no worries
<Daisuke_Ido> i've been following awn pretty closely lately, the devs are trying to degnomify the applets
<Haemogoblin3> so far this looks like a pretty sweet OS
<wirechief-intel> nosrednaekim: cool thanks for the links
<jmichaelx> i hope that by KDE4.1 we will be able to make the panel transparent again....
<rignes> Hello all, where is the default run level in Hardy set?  In other distros I would just edit inittab but that file doesn't appear to exist in Kubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: you can do that now... install the slim-glow plasma theme
<OmnipotentEntity> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone had any experience using Super Flasher under wine.  It a bit of an obscure program, used for dumping and flashing ROMs to an SNES cart/programmable SNES cart.
<nosrednaekim> !upstart | rignes
<ubottu> rignes: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wirechief-intel> nosrednaekim: i had to get rid of firefox3 it was just too buggy, would not save bookmarks or homepage
<rignes> Thanks
<jmichaelx> nosrednaekim: ty, i didn't know there was such a thing. i am going to do that right now
<jmichaelx> wirechief-intel: i have been having FF3 issues , too... all was well with FF3 until the most recent updates came down the line a few weeks ago
<wirechief-intel> jmichaelx: hmm well till they sortem out im using ff2
<Haemogoblin3> what is compiz?
<Mimi> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Mimi> Oops :)
<jmichaelx> compiz will eat your CPU
<Haemogoblin3> i just tried to enable it and it wont
<Mimi> Well Haemogoblin3  search youtube for compiz     :) :) :)
<hi5> *compiz will eat your GPU
<jmichaelx> lol
<Haemogoblin3> right..
<jmichaelx> that, too
<OmnipotentEntity> I haven't had terrible amounts of CPU usage w/compiz.
<Haemogoblin3> i just wondered how i alter...background colour ect ect
<v6lur> Haemogoblin3, you need to logoff and logon again to use compiz-fusion
<hi5> my cpu is currently at 3% at 798Mhz, and little use of my GPU even so?
<jmichaelx> no, i was kidding. it isn't that bad
<hi5> compiz pwnz all
 * hi5 is compiz fiend
<Mimi> compiz helps with my ADD ;p
<jmichaelx> i don't use compiz much
<OmnipotentEntity> Haemogoblin3, right click the desktop, Configure Desktop.
<jmichaelx> LOL @ Mimi
<Mimi> ctrl + p   and all the windows im not using become semi transparent :D
<Haemogoblin3> well i just clicked on install desktop effect and it failed
<v6lur> compiz-fusion is really cool, but kopete keeps crashing the system with emerald as window manager :/
<OmnipotentEntity> compiz is useful.  But I don't like running with while running WoW.
<Mimi> Haemogoblin3,  probably havent installed resttricted drivers yet
<hi5> lol, seriously compiz helps with mine too!
<jmichaelx> sweet, my slackware 12.1 CDs have finished downloading
<Mimi> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hi5> the window darkening rocks!
<Mimi> oops
<Haemogoblin3> so how do i install it
<Mimi> hi5,   i just make the windows look almost like they arent there (so that they blend in with the wallpaper ;) )
<hi5> compiz (when it's not busy crashing) is like os-x on speed
<Mimi> !compiz | Haemogoblin3
<ubottu> Haemogoblin3: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<hi5> Mimi: ditto :)
<Haemogoblin3> lol
<v6lur> hi5, well said
<tuanpham> morning every !
<[B5C]wallabee> how can i find out which video driver kde4 is using (without starting kde4)
<Haemogoblin3> is it worth having installed?
<Mimi> Hi  tua :)
<Mimi> Haemogoblin3,  depends on your needs and how good your computer is. still, its worth a try me thinks
<tuanpham> hi Mimi
<OmnipotentEntity> Haemogoblin3, do you like eyecandy?  Is your computer's GPU fast?
<OmnipotentEntity> If you answered yes to both, compiz is right for you.
<Haemogoblin3> thanks i thought i'd just ask..you guys have been using this os alot longer then me
<Haemogoblin3> it's a 16mb ATI 128
<OmnipotentEntity> :/
<Mimi> You dont want compiz then
<OmnipotentEntity> Don't install compiz.  You won't like it.
<Haemogoblin3> 750 P3
<OmnipotentEntity> Yeah.
<Haemogoblin3> a basic compaq laptop
<Mimi> Should probably be using xubuntu uh?
<OmnipotentEntity> (from 2002. :)
<Haemogoblin3> xubuntu?
<OmnipotentEntity> I agree, you'll like xubuntu better.
<v6lur> if kde runs fine, why change it?
<jmichaelx> geesh, konqueror is not working correctly either
<Mimi> True
<Haemogoblin3> it's running very sweet right now
<OmnipotentEntity> :) Good, don't fix what's not broken.
<jmichaelx> i may have to do a fresh install... initially i thought my upgrade to hardy had gone smoothely
<jmichaelx> An error occurred while loading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion:
 * Dr_willis waits for ServicePack1 for hardy.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Mimi> lol
<OmnipotentEntity> Ouch Dr_willis, harsh.
<Haemogoblin3> :D
<OmnipotentEntity> Haemogoblin3, open up a terminal and run glxgears
<Haemogoblin3> i'm just getting firefox..good and faithful
<Haemogoblin3> what is that?
<v6lur> it's a program to benchmark your graphics card
<Haemogoblin3> can't run specified command
<OmnipotentEntity> It's not really a benchmark, I just wanted to see if he had glx extensions installed.
<Haemogoblin3> apparently i dont
<OmnipotentEntity> But then again, ati open source drivers have 3d acceleration already.
<OmnipotentEntity> I forgot that.
<OmnipotentEntity> >_>
<v6lur> well, that's how people round here ar using it :)
<OmnipotentEntity> You mean like this:
<OmnipotentEntity> (1)omnipotententity@oberus% glxgears                                                                                                                                             ~
<OmnipotentEntity> 82994 frames in 5.0 seconds = 16594.297 FPS
<OmnipotentEntity> 104067 frames in 5.0 seconds = 20813.357 FPS
<OmnipotentEntity> 105443 frames in 5.0 seconds = 21088.562 FPS
<OmnipotentEntity> :D
<v6lur> yea
<jmichaelx> sick the ops on OmnipotentEntity!
<jmichaelx> oh well, nevermind
<OmnipotentEntity> Yeah, not a benchmark, I preferred it when you had to pass the option --iunderstandthatthisisnotabenchmark
<v6lur> lol
<Dr_willis> I think who ever came up with that --iunderstand. bs should be shot.
<Haemogoblin3> i take it kubuntu comes bundled with those ati drivers
<Dr_willis> its as close to a bench mark as anything else ive seen. :)
<OmnipotentEntity> He was.  The option isn't there anymore and it prints the FPS by default now.
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: no... not really
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: you can get them from the hardware deveices manager
<Haemogoblin3> i might need a little, guidance :P
<Haemogoblin3> DOH!!
<jmichaelx> this shooting devs for stupid config flags could catch on
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: system->hardware devicemanager
<Haemogoblin3> okies loaded it up
<OmnipotentEntity> be back later. :)
<OmnipotentEntity> tootles.
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: anything about the ati driver there?
<Haemogoblin3> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<jmichaelx> for some of the older ati video adaptors, the OS drivers are fairly awesome
<Haemogoblin3> right
<jmichaelx> i have a machine with compiz enabled, and working well.. using a radeon 9000, and OS drivers
<Haemogoblin3> i dont think this little laptops GFX card would compare to even a 9000
<jmichaelx> ahh, yeah, probably not
<Haemogoblin3> i've just noticed a problem
<Haemogoblin3> i followed a link off the wiki for compiz to a youtube video..it's not playing the vid
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: run "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree"
<v6lur> rather: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Haemogoblin3> should something pop up when i put that in the run command window
<Mimi> Haemogoblin3,  oops, you want to run that from terminal window, not  from alt + f2 ^^
<Haemogoblin3> ok how does one do that
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: run it from a terminal.. a konsole
<nosrednaekim> v6lur: that has the flash player?ok
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: system->konsole
<Haemogoblin3> could not find kubuntu- ect ect ect
<Haemogoblin3> do i need the CD in
<Mimi> Shouldn't
<Haemogoblin3> haemogoblin@Compaq:~$  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras[sudo] password for haemogoblin:Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency treeReading state information... DoneE: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extrashaemogoblin@Compaq:~$
<Mimi> AH
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: ok, run " sudo apt-get update" to update your package lists
<Mimi> not only that, doesnt he have to enable the extra repos, since restricted is non free?
<Mimi> Where do you Kubuntians go to change the software sources? (In gnome I have Administration>Software Sources
<Haemogoblin3> Ohh now something IS happening :D
<nosrednaekim> probably already enabled
<Mimi> It comes enabled by default? non free?
<Haemogoblin3> ok done
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: try the previous command
<Haemogoblin3> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree?
<[B5C]wallabee> hm my panel disappeared how can i get it back? already tried a restart
<Haemogoblin3> just to confirm
<nosrednaekim> yes
<nosrednaekim> [B5C]wallabee: kde4?
<[B5C]wallabee> yes
<nosrednaekim> Mimi: adept_manger
<Haemogoblin3> haemogoblin@Compaq:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfreeReading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency treeReading state information... DoneE: Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfreehaemogoblin@Compaq:~$
<nosrednaekim> [B5C]wallabee: "killall plasma && rm .kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc && plasma"
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: go into adept manager->adept->manage repositories and check them all on
<Mimi> Except CDs
<nosrednaekim> yes
<[B5C]wallabee> nosrednaekim, thank you ;)
<nosrednaekim> [B5C]wallabee: you don't know how many times I've had to type that for people :)
<sledge> anybody know how i can install an older (<2.6.24-16) kernel image without rolling my own?
<nosrednaekim> sledge: you don't want to :P
<nosrednaekim> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubottu stages
<Haemogoblin3> so anything beginning with CD is a no no
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: right... it would require you to have your CD all the time, which is a pain when you have a net connection
<Mimi> Haemogoblin3,  don;'t want to use CD packages unless you have bad bad bad internet connection
<Haemogoblin3> right
<Haemogoblin3> ok ticking them off now
<Haemogoblin3> erm
<Haemogoblin3> there are alot of them..
<nosrednaekim> like 6 right?
<Haemogoblin3> no
<Mimi> Haemogoblin3,
<Mimi> <Mimi> Haemogoblin3,
<Mimi> gaaah!!!!
<sledge> nosrednaekim: I want to. Everything above -11 breaks my broadcom wireless adapter.
<Mimi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu      here you go
<Haemogoblin3> there are ALOT
<Mimi> actually Haemogoblin3  please ignore that link. try this one instead https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: just in the "kubuntu software tab:
<Haemogoblin3> 904 installed , 15 upgradable, 24798 availible
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: oh... don't check all those packages! go into the adept menu->manage repositories
<Haemogoblin3> ok
<Haemogoblin3> going there now
<nosrednaekim> make sure "restricted" is checked off
<Mimi> Why have it checked off?
<Haemogoblin3> i dont even see it :S
<nosrednaekim> well... checked :)
<Haemogoblin3> ooh i do now
<nosrednaekim> multiverse and restricted
<Haemogoblin3> drivers for devices ( restricted)
<Haemogoblin3> and then the one below it? yes
<nosrednaekim> ok... were they both checked before?
<Haemogoblin3> yes
<nosrednaekim> oh.... what version of kubuntu do you have?
<Haemogoblin3> the latest
<Haemogoblin3> what evers on the site
<nosrednaekim> hmm ok..... well, why you are in adept_manager... search for "flash"
<Haemogoblin3> wooo progress bars
<nosrednaekim> ah! the package name is now "flashplugin-nonfree"
<nosrednaekim> sorry about that
<Haemogoblin3> its dwnloading stuff
<Haemogoblin3> i dont see it on the list
<Haemogoblin3> but there's alot of flash related findings in the search
<nosrednaekim> not that though?
<Haemogoblin3> no
<Haemogoblin3> libflash
<[B5C]wallabee> :( kde4 is too buggy
<nosrednaekim> thats very odd... do you have the "kubuntu-restricted-extras" package?
<Mimi> *sigh* isn't it called...   yes that,   ^
<Haemogoblin3> how would i determine if i had?
<Mimi> theres a search bar there
<Mimi> search for:   restricted
<Haemogoblin3> no
<Haemogoblin3> one sex
<Haemogoblin3> sec even
<Haemogoblin3> nothing by that name
<Haemogoblin3> linux-restricted-modules......
<Mimi> no
<joseph> !openaim
<ubottu> Factoid openaim not found
<Haemogoblin3> :S
<Mimi> Haemogoblin3,  i think i found out what the problem is :) stay tuned
<Haemogoblin3> okies :)
<Mimi> under the search bar, do you see SHOW: not installed, installed, etc etc?
<Haemogoblin3> yes
<Mimi> are they all checked?
<Haemogoblin3> yes
<Mimi> why do kubuntunians use adept manager >.> its so difficult to use, while gnome's  add/remove is so simple >.>
<Mimi> mmmm thats odd xD
<Mimi> match package name and description?
<twoshadetod> is there a graph program? something that just gives you a graph and you can click a box and have it selected, preferably with other features but doesn'thave to
<Mimi> Haemogoblin3,  you've already tried i think, sincce you've updates the repositories now, can you try this?   open a konsole from the system menu,  then run   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<nosrednaekim> twoshadetod: maybe kmplot
<twoshadetod> hmmm
<twoshadetod> thanks ill check that out
<Haemogoblin3> ok doing it now
<Mimi> *cough* me sugests installing gnome-app-install *cough* *cough!*
<Haemogoblin3> nope
<Haemogoblin3> not found
<Haemogoblin3> :S
<Mimi> OhMy Ubuntu even comes with Flickr Updates on it's repos!! Neat!
<Mimi> the package blah blah was not found?
<Haemogoblin3> yep
<Haemogoblin3> it seems to be a running theme
<Haemogoblin3> would firefox be flash enabled out of the box?
<Mimi> xD  You must have not selected all the repositories / sources... :/
<Mimi> Haemogoblin3,  I could swear mine was, but you know, I installed ubuntu soooo long ago i dont remmebr
<Mimi> Would anyone be against him installing gnome-app-install..> ? lol its so easy to use compared to adept...
<nosrednaekim> nah
<nosrednaekim> thats fine :)
<Haemogoblin3> under third party software..those need ticking right?
<Mimi> Yes
<Haemogoblin3> right
<Haemogoblin3> ok!
<Haemogoblin3> now i know where i went wrong...human error
<Mimi> Like the repository list in adept... what the bunny is that mess!
<Haemogoblin3> ook its once more updating
<Mimi> Yeah it has to download the list of available applications and updates :)
<Mimi> Has anyone told him to do update & upgrade yet?
<andresj> hello. i am currently using gutsy. I wanna upgrade to hardy but I don't know if I'll need to reinstall the O.S. like I had to do last distro upgrade... any comments?
<Mimi> andresj,  no, you dont have to do a fresh install
<andresj> but does it work correctly? I mean, I also thought I didn't have to do a fresh install from feisty->gutsy
<Haemogoblin3> ok
<Mimi> I personally prefer to do a fresh install since it doesnt take too long.  If you  have a separate ./home partition I recomend you do a fresh install
<Haemogoblin3> thus far what i did, i checked the two files under the CD part of the third party packages
<Haemogoblin3> i searched for flash but i didn't see the plugin, so i've run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras in the terminal and still nothing
<Haemogoblin3> :S
<andresj> mmm... I dont have a separate /home partition :(
<andresj> I used to, but I got lazy the last two installs :D
<Mimi> We told you not to enable Restricted, didn't we? .... *shakes head* ..... Who did that?! :P    hae, you need Restrict repositories too >.> Im sorry for the mess
<heinkel_111> hello..is it possible to upgrade 7.10 --> 8.04 using the DVD?
<Mimi> andresj,  maybe this time you could make up for your lazyness? *wink* *lets you borrow her usb drive for backup ^^
<Mimi> Yeah it is heinkel_111
<andresj> :D
<Mimi> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<andresj> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<andresj> ahh...
<heinkel_111> Mimi ...I looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu and it only mentions the alternate CD, that is why I asked
<Haemogoblin3>  Restrict repositories ??
<Mimi> Yes, enable those, hae
<Haemogoblin3> i ran a search again
<Haemogoblin3> for restricted and it didn't find it still
<nosrednaekim> Haemogoblin3: :(
<Haemogoblin3> :S
<nosrednaekim> sorry, I'm outa ideas... something is messed up there
<Haemogoblin3> :S
<matiii> hi
<Haemogoblin3> well i've not had time to mess it up myself
<Haemogoblin3> lol
<Mimi> You're right lol
<matiii> any body can help me, i cant install nvidia drivers
 * Mimi googles for a clean sources file
<Haemogoblin3> i'll install firefox and get back to you
<Haemogoblin3> it might solve it
 * Mimi loves having firefox launch in 1 sec   when I have 20 tabs and just booted ;p
<Haemogoblin3> ooook, how do i install firefox lol...
<Haemogoblin3> :S
<Mimi> did you search it for firefox?
<Haemogoblin3> ?
<Mimi> adept manager
<Haemogoblin3> nope
<Haemogoblin3> i only just downloaded the firefox zip
<Mimi> lol :)
<Mimi> welcome to ubuntu, where you usually never need to download stuff from websites :)
<Haemogoblin3> having just unzipped it....i'm looking for the EXE or the installer
<Mimi> just type sudo apt-get install firefox :) Why work when ubuntu does it for you :)
<Haemogoblin3> in ther terminal i guess
<Mimi> its faster :)
<Haemogoblin3> what about when i need to install stuff manuall
<Mimi> You will rarely have to
<Mimi> very very rarely
<nosrednaekim> you PROBABLY won't ever have to
<Mimi> Yeah.
<Haemogoblin3> right..
<Haemogoblin3> ok
<Haemogoblin3> then can some explain to me this sudo apt thingy
<Mimi> Yeah, one sec
<Haemogoblin3> :P
<Mimi> guys what text editor does kubuntu use, is it kate?
<Haemogoblin3> hehe...my OS is doing things for me that simply is not meant to happen
<andresj> Mimi, I think kwrite is the default
<Mimi> thanks
<Haemogoblin3> simple laws of microsoft state that your os is supposed to STOP you from doing things..not help you!
<andresj> (at least it is for KDE4--been disconnected from the kde3 world for over 5 months now :D)
<Mimi> hae, can you do me a big favor? could you  type in that konsole:           sudo kwrite /etc/fstab    (DONT make any changes, just copy, paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com  )
<andresj> Haemogoblin3: and they are very good at it :D
<Mimi> Yea....
<nosrednaekim> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Mimi> I <3 not needing a firewall and antivirus :D
<andresj> yeah I can't remember the last time i did anything even related to an antivirus
<Haemogoblin3> eeeep
<Mimi> omg hae, ignore waht i said. LOL
<heinkel_111> where di I find the MD5 checksum for the AMD64 DVD version of kubuntu 8.04?
<Haemogoblin3> what?
<Haemogoblin3> ignore what?
<Mimi> Guys where is the apt lists saved at? /etc/apt/.....
<nosrednaekim> sources.list in that dir, yes
<Haemogoblin3> dude i have this fstab window full of text
<Mimi> Ok thanks *rubs sweat off forehead with  her sleeve* lol
<Mimi> lol sorry i gave you the wrong file *blush*  just close that *blush*
<Haemogoblin3> lol
<wirechief-intel> heinkel_1 fc43f665ba51c4be0d95c011aefef45d *ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Mimi> instead do               sudo  kwrite  /etc/apt/sources.list          please copy everything and paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com   and  give us the link when you're done ^^   (What Im trying to do is set up the lists correctly for you ^^;;;
<Mimi> If you don't mind :)
<Haemogoblin3> it's fine i'm a PC user i'm used to my os doing random things without my knowledge
<heinkel_111> wirechief-intel: you sure that is for the DVD?
<Mimi> lol
<heinkel_111> wirechief-intel: that is the cd file
<wirechief-intel> heinkel_111: its what i got from www.distrowatch.com but for dvd ?? dont know
<heinkel_111> the dvd is named kubuntu-8.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<Haemogoblin3> haemogoblin@Compaq:~$ sudo  kwrite  /etc/apt/sources.listsudo:  kwrite: command not foundhaemogoblin@Compaq:~$
<nosrednaekim> uhh kate :)
<wirechief-intel> heinkel_111: i just checked my list it is not given  oh well
<Mimi> gah you guys hate me or what :D
<nosrednaekim> oh.. and make that kdesudo
<Mimi> replace kwrite with kate   ....    you guys hate me !!  lol i love this channel
<andresj> oh that made me remember: now that I'm doing a fresh install, should I use amd64 or i386? I currently use i386 because of all the compatibility problems (flash, blender3d--which is fixed now, etc), but I used to have amd64 before.
<Haemogoblin3> lol
<andresj> so that's ``kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list`` :D
<Mimi> This would never happen at #ubuntu... they're so stern
<Mimi> Yes that will do * as andresj  said
<nosrednaekim> Mimi: way more traffic, yes :)
<heinkel_111> wirechief-intel & others, I solved the checksum problem, have some coffee!
<Haemogoblin3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11052/
<Haemogoblin3> there you go
<Mimi> Thanks
<Haemogoblin3> np
<Haemogoblin3> i should mention
<Haemogoblin3> that when i inserted that command into the terminal is error'd
<Mimi> Ok gimme a sec *editing*
<Mimi> What did it say?
<Haemogoblin3> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-haemogoblin" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.Error: "/tmp/kde-haemogoblin" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.Error: "/tmp/ksocket-haemogoblin" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... thats cause you ran it with sudo
<nosrednaekim> don't EVER run graphical programs with sudo
<Haemogoblin3> i'm not savvy on what the heck i'm doing just yet
<Mimi> Its my fault ;)
<Haemogoblin3> lol
<Mimi> I always run stuff with sudo (havent had problems with it)
<Mimi> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<andresj> I just use nano when doing admin stuff to avoid this :D
<nosrednaekim> Mimi: its different in GNOME
<nosrednaekim> laterz guys
<nosrednaekim> good luck
<nosrednaekim> and gals :)
<Haemogoblin3> byee
<Haemogoblin3> and thank you for your help
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. NP :)
<Mimi> ok Haemogoblin3     http://paste.ubuntu.com/11054/plain/     all i did is enable multiverse
<Mimi> multiverse: non free (usually non open source) software.
<Mimi> like flash me thinks
<andresj> Mimi: wouldn't it have been simpler to use Adept Manager for that?
<Haemogoblin3> now..i think you will know my next question....what do i do with this nice..very lovely look stream of text
<Mimi> andresj,   yea but but but...   we were having trouble picking the right ones. I dont blame it, the interface is rusty and  he's new to it so
<Mimi> :)
<Mimi> kdesudo  kate /etc/apt/sources.list          replace everything by that new link
<Haemogoblin3> ok so i type that into the terminal
<Mimi> Yes
<Mimi> and no, you dont have to do stuff on the konsole all the time in case youre wondering!    i just want to  set  you up with that real quick so you can get going and learning more / quicker ;)
<Haemogoblin3> ok.....*sigh* i really dont know what the heck i'm doing
<Haemogoblin3> lol
<Mimi> Ask if you have a doubt
<Haemogoblin3> i fear at the moment my brains might melt
<Mimi> lol
 * Mimi wonders why her cat is sitting on the stove staring at the wall. i think HER brain has melted.
<Haemogoblin3> erm it says command not found
<Haemogoblin3> haemogoblin@Compaq:~$ kdesudo  kate /etc/apt/sources.listsudo: Â: command not found
<twoshadetod> where is a good linux games website?
<Mimi> did you copy and paste?  it seems it copied a unicode (?) character ^^ try typing it manually
<andresj> Haemogoblin3: APT is like a database of programs: it includes links to the installers, description and what other programs should be downloaded with it (like you have to install the .NET Framework before using some programs in Windows). This database is constantly updated from repositories. What you just did was a repository, thus enabling you to install more programs using APT.
<Haemogoblin3> kdesudo  kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Haemogoblin3> thats the right command yes?
<Mimi> Yeah except when you install something that requires .net, you have to do download it and install it yourself. in Ubuntu, if an app needs something, APT does it itself ;)
<Mimi> Yes that's right Haemogoblin3
<Haemogoblin3> haemogoblin@Compaq:~$ kdesudo kate/etc/apt/sources.listsudo: kate/etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<Haemogoblin3> thats with me typing it out
<Mimi> guys, its kdesudo right?!
<andresj> #Haemogoblin3: did you j
<andresj> ah!
<wirechief-intel> twoshadtod http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffiles.filefront.com%2FZero%2BBallistics%2Bv110%2BBeta%2Bfor%2BLinux%2F%3B10070204%3B%2Ffileinfo.html&ei=r8EjSPXiFoHUpgT9wuC_Cw&usg=AFQjCNFlIHsJLCNcRMmyInoXLdDPSmyFhw&sig2=phqji5hWGvMpsOe7sFILcA
<andresj> I forgot this is not the command line, that you can comment out a line by adding # :D
<Mimi> andresj,  its kdesudo? or kdesu ?
<andresj> kdesudo I think
<andresj> but try kdesu
<andresj> because that also exists here
<Mimi> lol I feel bad for this mess :)
<wirechief-intel> twoshadtod thats a great tank game
<Haemogoblin3> i just tried kdesu
<Haemogoblin3> same error
<Mimi> holy bunny
<Haemogoblin3> :S
<andresj> type `sudo -i`, type the password, and then `curl http://paste.ubuntu.com/11054/plain/ > /etc/apt/sources.list` and then `exit`
<Mimi> Wwwooooowww that's so cool :)
<andresj> :D
<Mimi> but curl is on a fresh install? lol i doubt it  *rolf!*
<andresj> actually, do this then, instead of the curl thing: `wget -O - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11054/plain/ > /etc/apt/sources.list`
<wirechief-intel> just apt-get install curl
<Mimi> :-)
<Mimi> Nah, dont make him install anything yet, lets just get this thing clear....
<Haemogoblin3> haemogoblin@Compaq:~$ sudo -i[sudo] password for haemogoblin:root@Compaq:~# curl http://paste.ubuntu.com/11054/plain/ > /etc/apt/sources.listThe program 'curl' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:apt-get install curlYou will have to enable the component called 'main'-bash: curl: command not foundroot@Compaq:~#
<andresj> Haemogoblin3: yeah use "wget -O -" instead of "curl" :D
<Mimi> wget -O - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11054/plain/ > /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mimi> ^ that
<andresj> I forgot it wasn't installed by default
<Mimi> Poor Haemogoblin3 , he must be thinking we're / I am a bunch of ... bunnies... or something... ;p
<andresj> :D
<Haemogoblin3> well something happened
<Mimi> :)
<andresj> then its done
<Haemogoblin3> root@Compaq:~# curl http://paste.ubuntu.com/11054/plain/ > /etc/apt/sources.listThe program 'curl' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:apt-get install curlYou will have to enable the component called 'main'-bash: curl: command not foundroot@Compaq:~# sudo -iroot@Compaq:~# wget -O - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11054/plain/ > /etc/apt/sources.list--04:20:41--  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11054/plain/     
<Haemogoblin3> te.ubuntu.com|91.189.90.174|:80... connected.HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OKLength: unspecified [text/plain]    [ <=>                                 ] 2,639         --.--K/s04:20:41 (48.17 MB/s) - `-' saved [2639]
<Mimi> That's a green light for GO, right? andresj  ?
<andresj> yes I'm guessing yeah
<Haemogoblin3> erm so am i flash enabled now
<Mimi> or should he      more /etc/apt/sources.list | grep multiverse
<Mimi> Alright, I guess that's a GO   xD
<andresj> I tihnk that wont be necessary
<Mimi> oops
<Mimi> Ok, yes. Open adept manager     again  (someone remind him where it is)
<Haemogoblin3> i know
<Mimi> yay
<andresj> wait, won't it be easier to let firefox install it for you?
<Mimi> Sure? Let's give it a go
<Haemogoblin3> eeep
<andresj> cuz now it can install it when a page with flash is opened
<Haemogoblin3> ok
<Mimi> Oh RLY. Alright :) Install Firefox first then  :)
<Mimi> Cool beans
<Haemogoblin3> i'll go find firefox
<Haemogoblin3> hey mimi thats my saying
<Mimi> be careful, it burns to the touch
<andresj> lol
<Haemogoblin3> and its with a z at the end
<Mimi> ^^
<Haemogoblin3> Kewl beanz!
<Haemogoblin3> :P
<Mimi> k00l b3anz?
<Haemogoblin3> hehehe
<Haemogoblin3> you have to like an os that comes packed with a torrent client
<Haemogoblin3> hahaha
<Mimi>  FIrefox: Contents are hot. Handle carefully.
<Mimi> lol yea!
<Mimi> I made my final move to Linux today : I finally formatted my backup drive from ntfs to ext :D
<Daisuke_Ido> Mimi: congrats :D
<Mimi> ^_^
<andresj> lol I did that about one year ago
<Daisuke_Ido> your soul is ours now.
<andresj> :D
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<Haemogoblin3> firefox is having me download the flash plugin
<Mimi> :-) My soul was Ubuntu's ever since I started using it *heart beats fast* : )
<Mimi> Nice...
<Mimi> Ubuntu is 99% of everything I could ask from an OS :)
<Haemogoblin3> sigh
<Haemogoblin3> ok that didnt go to plan
<Mimi> What happened
<andresj> what happened
<Haemogoblin3> i was directed tot eh adobe website to download the player
<Mimi> Eh. Plan B :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Mimi: just out of curiosity, what's the other 1%
<andresj> that isnt what I expected wither
<Haemogoblin3> i downloaded the tar.gz file
<Mimi> Go back to adept  and search for that  flash nonfree thingie
<andresj> no need to do that, Haemogoblin3.
<Mimi> Nah dont get the tar file *wink*
<Mimi> Adobe hates us.
<andresj> sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<andresj> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Mimi> Daisuke_Ido,    random minor bugs here and there
<Mimi> Hey andresj  I thought you didn't want me to encourage him to use konsole!! :P
<andresj> :D lol
<Daisuke_Ido> Mimi: perfectly understandable
<andresj> well in any case I gave him the package name :)
<Mimi> Yeah :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still running into little things like that almost two years after switching
<Mimi> does konsole have the TAB auto completion thingie?
<andresj> yes
<Mimi> alright
<Mimi> My best friends are Ubuntu + terminal  + TAB completition  thingy
<andresj> :)
<andresj> I never noticed I could do "sudo apt-get install fire" + TAB and have firefox
<Haemogoblin3> Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency treeReading state information... DonePackage flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, oris only available from another sourceE: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidatehaemogoblin@Compaq:~$
<andresj> Do update
<andresj> Update Package list I think its called
<Mimi> What andresj  means is do    sudo apt-get update
<Mimi> or that....
<Haemogoblin3> thanks mimi
<andresj> which do you feel more comfortable doing, Haemogoblin3? the terminal or the gui?
<Mimi> AFTER update, do             sudo apt-get upgrade                   and AFTER that's done, do the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Mimi> andresj,  eek, he's only been using kubuntu for about a hour and a half ;) might be too early for him to know ^^
<adf585> alguien de mexico
<adf585> ??
<andresj> true, true
<Mimi> !espanol
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<adf585> sip
<andresj> adf585: yo soy de peru, pero si hablo espanol :D
<adf585> okok
<adf585> al fin
<adf585> ejej
<adf585> q  roio
<Mimi> Aaah spanish sounds soooo nice :)
<adf585> como estan
<andresj> :)
<andresj> bien bien
<adf585> cual es su bussines
<Mimi> muy bien, y tu ? (my espanol es malo ;) )
<Mimi> usted? tu?
<Mimi> lol
<andresj> lol
<dbglt> kde 4.04. Whenever I change fonts in systemsettings, they do not persist, and do not apply in other applications. Any ideas what is up?
<andresj> estamso ayudando a un noob de uan hora y media :D
<neogmx> wut
<neogmx> is this spanish or english channel?
<Mimi> english :P
<neogmx> lol
<Mimi> spanglish?
<Haemogoblin3> to be honest...if i was up on the commands for the terminal i'd be ok with it
<neogmx> am a spanish speaker but i was like "whoops wrong channel" then i saw 2 spanish ones
<neogmx> i was like what happen to the english one
<andresj> yeah probablemente deveriamos hablar en espanol en #kubuntu-es
<Haemogoblin3> it reminds me pretty much of dos...
<andresj> porque nos van a empezar a botar :)
<neogmx> sip
<neogmx> sip
<Haemogoblin3> unscorchio!
<Mimi> Haemogoblin3,  yeah in that case.... :)  remember if you're not sure what a command is called, you can usually start typing a few letters then press TAB to have konsole provide you with sugestions
<Haemogoblin3> right..
<andresj> but write two letters or more
<andresj> cuz if not you'll get 100 commands :D
<Haemogoblin3> i might actually read up on kubutu first
<Mimi> So what's going on Haemogoblin3    ....  did you do the update upgrade thingy?
<Haemogoblin3> it's doing it now
<Haemogoblin3> and razzing my hdd like a nutter
<K`zan_emc> restarting into kde!  Thanks stdin !
<Mimi> brb im gonna log in to kde (im on gnome)
<andresj> yeah you should probably enable automatic upgrades so that you don't have to go through this everyday
<Mimi> arent they enabled by default in kde?!?! O.o
<andresj> I dont know
<Haemogoblin3> its done it again
<andresj> Haemogoblin3: what did it do?
<Haemogoblin3> the file is missing our obsolete
<andresj> huh?
<Haemogoblin3> i performed the last bit of your instructions
<andresj> sudo apt-get install firefoxplugin-nonfree ?
<Mimi> Back. I'm on KDE now :D
<Haemogoblin3> AFTER update, do             sudo apt-get upgrade                   and AFTER that's done, do the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<andresj> Mimi, you using kde3 or kde4?
<Haemogoblin3> is what i just did
<andresj> what did it say exactly?
<Haemogoblin3> ldconfig deferred processing now taking placehaemogoblin@Compaq:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfreeReading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency treeReading state information... DonePackage flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, oris only available from another sourceE: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no ins
<Mimi> O-o they might have changed it since last time.  install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Mimi> andresj,  im running 3.5.9 ---- is 4   worth updating to yet?
<andresj> Mimi, the effects are good, although I play so many 3d games its just not worth it to enable and disable it every time
<andresj> the style is pretty good
<Haemogoblin3> How do i do that mimi
<Mimi> the effects are kde effects, not compiz effects?
<andresj> kde effects
<nas> anyone knows of a good keylogger program for gutsy?
<andresj> Haemogoblin3: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras :D
<Mimi> Without the smiley!
<andresj> lol
<Haemogoblin3> are you sure :P
<Mimi> *shakes head*  I hate kde its too much like windows :P
<andresj> no, actually the smiley is required by the program
<nas> anyone?
<andresj> Mimi, kde4 is less like windows
<Haemogoblin3> haemogoblin@Compaq:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extrasReading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency treeReading state information... DoneE: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<andresj> specially because of the plasma thing
<andresj> Mimi, are you using hardy?
<Mimi> andresj,  everything is so complicated looking in kde, for me that is. i like the simplicity of gnome.  like that adept manager, its a eye sore!! you try the gnome add remove... its so clean and easy to use!
<Mimi> yes i am andresj
<andresj> yeah adept manager is seriously bad
<nas> keylogger
<Mimi> sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install    *snickers*
<Mimi> I have no idea nas
<Haemogoblin3> well getting flash to work seem nutz
<Haemogoblin3> :S
<andresj> i didnt like to use it before, but when i upgraded to kde4 I switched to aptitude
<Mimi> Haemogoblin3,  nah its not, we messed it up for you ^^
<Haemogoblin3> :(
<andresj> Haemogoblin3: it actually is one of the easist things to do
<Haemogoblin3> well it doesnt seem it
<andresj> I mean it should be
<Haemogoblin3> lol
<Mimi> Its just been a while for us Haemogoblin3  so we dont remember all the little details, a few things have changed since we last had to do this :P
<o0Chris0o> hello guys, anyone familiar with ubottu bot and its functions plz PM me or join me in #ubuntu-irc, I have some questions. Thanks
<Haemogoblin3> i'm just reading the adobe guide
<Haemogoblin3> # Click the "Download .tar.gz" link. A dialog box will appear asking you where to save the file.# Save the .tar.gz file to your desktop and wait for the file to download completely.# Unpackage the file. A directory called install_flash_player_9_linux will be created.# In terminal, navigate to this directory and type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer. Click Enter. The installer will instruct you to shut dow
<Haemogoblin3> be installed in your Mozilla browser. To verify, launch Mozilla and choose Help > About Plug-ins from the browser men
<Mimi> Haemogoblin3,  noooooo :)
<Mimi> damn
<andresj> I know whats wrong
<andresj> there are two lines missing in the sources.list
<Mimi> There are? we enabled multiverse
<andresj> enabled multiverse for the backports
<andresj> but not for the main
<Mimi> yaarp
<andresj> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11059/plain/
<Haemogoblin3> :S
<[B5C]wallabee> kde is always freezing or i get a white or black screen. is there another way then adding vesa to the xorg to get kubuntu 8.04 working with 9700 mobility?
<[B5C]wallabee> i tried kde 3 and kde4 same prob
<Haemogoblin3> ok i followed that link
<Haemogoblin3> and it's opened up a new window
<andresj> `sudo -i` Enter pasword. `wget -O - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11059/plain/ > /etc/apt/sources.list` Enter. `exit`
<Haemogoblin3> plain - kate
<andresj> yes that's what should be in your sources.list
<andresj> just update it like we did before
<andresj> and then update, upgrade and install
<Mimi> andresj, you might want to clear that thing , it looks confusing to read....  the sudo thing
<Mimi> In other words.
<Mimi> Type      sudo -i           press enter and enter password
<Mimi> type             wget -O - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11059/plain/ > /etc/apt/sources.list                 then enter
<Mimi> let it do its thing.
<Mimi> then  type              exit
<andresj> and Enter :D
<Mimi> ofcourse =^..^=
<o0Chris0o> j/ #supybot
<Mimi> ?
<Mimi> andresj,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash     *.... blush*
<Haemogoblin3> my machines gone silly
<andresj> actually, I just thought of a simpler command: `sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/11059/plain/`
<andresj> Haemogoblin3: how did it go silly?
<Haemogoblin3> that last command worked
<Haemogoblin3> my video is slow and laggt
<andresj> what video?
<andresj> flash video?
<Haemogoblin3> and i have a random A inside a box in the middle of the chat window
<andresj> that is wierd.
<andresj> you should finish upgrading
<andresj> and then restart the X server or computer
<Haemogoblin3> haemogoblin@Compaq:~$ sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/11059/plain/--04:53:29--  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11059/plain/           => `/etc/apt/sources.list'Resolving paste.ubuntu.com... 91.189.90.174Connecting to paste.ubuntu.com|91.189.90.174|:80... connected.HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OKLength: unspecified [text/plain]    [ <=>                                 ] 2,899        
<andresj> (to restart the X server, logout, click on the menu, and click on "restart X server")
<andresj> that means it worked
<Haemogoblin3> cool
<andresj> Mimi, you still there?
<Haemogoblin3> i'm falling asleep almost
<andresj> lol
<Haemogoblin3> :S
<andresj> what step are you in?
<Haemogoblin3> ??
<andresj> `sudo apt-get update`, `sudo apt-get upgrade`, `sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree`
<andresj> :D
<Mimi> Sorry I was putting my boyfriend to bed :)
<Haemogoblin3> Sweet beans its working
<Mimi> YAY! :D
<Mimi> So it was the non backports multiverse andresj ?
<andresj> yes
<andresj> it most definiely is :D
<Mimi> Did you see that link I sent though?
<andresj> yes
<andresj> I have it open right now
<Mimi> It says adobe provides the installer now? :/ so the flashplugin-nonfree still works eh
<andresj> it says adobe provides flash, it doesnt say it provides the installer
<Kr|ptiX> can somone help me install a amarok theme
<andresj> Kr|ptiX: what is the problem?
<Haemogoblin3> right i'm going to bed...
<Kr|ptiX> andresj: im tryn to install a theme but its not applying on restart
<andresj> how did you install it?
<Mimi> Already? well goodnight Haemogoblin3   ... come back tomorrow :)
<andresj> Haemogoblin3: :D see you then
<Haemogoblin3> dudes and dudet...if you could drop me an email at manic_nutter@hotmail.com....just incase i can't find my way back here after a nights sleep
<andresj> lol
<Mimi> pfft!
<Mimi> Youll be fine :P
<Kr|ptiX> andresj: i just clicked on download new style
<Haemogoblin3> i actually dont recall how i found this forum..
<andresj> mmm... this might be ovbious but are you using File->Quit to restart it? :P
<Mimi> Haemogoblin3,  whats the name of the program youre using to chat with us?
<andresj> konversation, probably im guessing
<Mimi> Yea
<Haemogoblin3> soo if you dont see me tomorrow..give me a shout....i might be lost in cyber space
<Haemogoblin3> kopete
<andresj> ohh
<Mimi> oooh kopete .. *adds email*
<Kr|ptiX> andresj: yeah i am
<Haemogoblin3> its gng slower then a 486
<andresj> Kr|ptiX: is it in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/themes/ ?
<Haemogoblin3> i best shut down
<Kr|ptiX> andresj: yelp
<Haemogoblin3> byeeeee
<Mimi> bye ^_^
<andresj> Kr|ptiX: wierd
<andresj> what files are in its folder?
<Kr|ptiX> andresj: yeah i kno
<Kr|ptiX> a style sheet an a image fodler
<Kr|ptiX> folder*
<[B5C]wallabee> i really hate it kde freezes with vesa gr
<andresj> Kr|ptiX: no idea :(
 * Mimi promptly searches for Apple styles
<andresj> Apply styles?
<andresj> Apple*?
<Mimi> aqua, leopard, etc etc
<andresj> ah.. ohhh!
<andresj> got it
<Mimi> I heard kde styles are very difficult to install compared to gnome's  (drag file to Appearance box)
<andresj> mmmm... make; sudo make install
<andresj> although some come with ubuntu debs already
<Mimi> eek :O :O  *hair raises in terror*
<andresj> lol
<andresj> I wonder how that works
<andresj> the gnome drag file thing
<andresj> are gnome styles just images or sth?
<Mimi> Well you can open Appearance properties, you can drag the tar file to it, or click the Install button (where you locate the tar file) and it takes a sec, then it asks if you want to keep your current setup or if you want to apply the new theme.
<Mimi> I hate when windows people use kde at first... its so complicated.
<andresj> well yeah it is complicated in many aspects
<Mimi> Like, how can you except a new user to do the whole make, make install  deal?!
<andresj> the hardest part of that is installing the -dev packages manually
<Mimi> oh yeah
<Mimi> That's a lot to  ask from a newbie
<andresj> true, true
<Mimi> Like, right now, I downloaded the kde Daurora style... no instructions.. so I think "ok it must be easy then"..... so I open the tar, and it has 2 pictures and 2  kcsrc files..... so I think "... mmmk..." .... then ....
<[B5C]wallabee> my battery status stays at 11% is there anything i can do?
<Mimi> then i go to Configure > Apearance > Style  ....  THere's nothing there regarding installing a new style
<Mimi> And I'm not even new to kde, ive used it on and off since ....1997?
<andresj> yeah I really think stuff like that should be automated
<Mimi> seriously... im looking aorund in the control center and I still dont see the option to install a style lol
<andresj> i just asked in ##gnome how do their system work
<andresj> to see if it is viable to use it in kde, too
<Mimi> definately not
<andresj> definetly not what?
<Mimi> it applies styles to gnome apps only.
<andresj> I know.
<andresj> I mean a similar system
<Mimi> oh ok
<andresj> :P
<joseph> !wm-manager
<ubottu> Factoid wm-manager not found
<joseph> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<andresj> Mimi: ok so GNOME styles are a group of images and conf files. KDE styles are libraries.
<Mimi> *shrug* I don't care what it is, I just want it to work without me having to spend a whole afternoon making it work *wink* ^^
<andresj> lol
<andresj> well yeah I mean it should compile it automatically, or the people should provide compiled packages already
<Mimi> well see this Daurora, it doesnt even look complicated, its just 2 files ;p
<andresj> I think it will be easier now that cmake is being used
<Mimi> lol... i dbl click the file and its just a text file... what in the name of god do i do with it? i bet god himself doenst even know ^^
<leo_rockw> greetings #kubuntu
<Mimi> aloha
<andresj> #kubuntu says hi :P
<leo_rockw> :-)
<leo_rockw> aloh speme
<leo_rockw> aloha*
<Mimi> Does anyone know how to install a theme... lol seriously.... so I got .. ummm i managed to get to Theme manager... but when I pick Install it doesnt  list the thing i downloaded  xD
<leo_rockw> i'm bored... nobody with broken grubs or amarok-don't-play-mp3s?
<[B5C]wallabee> :)
<[B5C]wallabee> my batterystatus is wrong
<leo_rockw> [B5C]wallabee: what does it say?
<leo_rockw> setuid_w00t: hello
<andresj> Mimi: what files are in the tar?
<[B5C]wallabee> it says 2 batterys and 11%
<[B5C]wallabee> i have 1 battery and 100%
<Mimi> andresj,  2 screenshots      1 daurora-look.kcsrc        1 domino_daurora-lookrc
<[B5C]wallabee> acer travelmate 4000 with kde3
<andresj> oohhh... THAT kind of style... lol
<Mimi> .. that kinda style? lol
<leo_rockw> [B5C]wallabee: where do you get the readings from?
<andresj> it would be called a theme I think
<[B5C]wallabee> ?battery 2. what do u mean?
<Mimi> mmm i could swear I clicked /styles/ in kde-look ;p
<leo_rockw> [B5C]wallabee: what app
<[B5C]wallabee> the small battery icon in the panel
<dennister> hey channel, any recommendations for an accounting/inventory program to install on my kubuntu database server?
<andresj> Mimi, what is the page in kde-look?
<Mimi> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Daurora?content=65297
<leo_rockw> [B5C]wallabee: the green one w/ the yellow thingy?
<[B5C]wallabee> jep
<leo_rockw> [B5C]wallabee: there's another monitor, that's why i'm asking
<andresj> Mimi, that's a Domino style
<andresj> so you have to install Domino first
<dennister> no way will i ever trust sql-ledger again, tinyerp and egroupware seem way too huge for just me, i'm looking at postbooks now...any other ideas/recommendations?
<Mimi> O_O
<leo_rockw> [B5C]wallabee: i believe it's called klaptopdaemon... idk if it will give you the same readings, tho. idk how that other app gets its readings.
<setuid_w00t> Are there any serious issues that I should be aware of before I try to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy?
<andresj> Mimi: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=42804
<leo_rockw> setuid_w00t: do you have a broadcom wireless card?
<setuid_w00t> leo_rockw: Nope, this is a desktop
<andresj> just untar this one, ./configure; make; sudo make install
<[B5C]wallabee> kloptopdaemon shows the real status ;)
<leo_rockw> [B5C]wallabee: yay!
<Mimi> theres a wiki page with a list of issues... cant find it..
<andresj> and then select it as your style in system settings, go into configure and put "import"
<leo_rockw> setuid_w00t: that was about the only "problem" i had w/ hardy
<leo_rockw> setuid_w00t: and it was easy to solve, just get the proper drivers
<setuid_w00t> cool, thanks
<leo_rockw> setuid_w00t: and the media key didn't bind to amarok... easy to solve, just do it manually
<leo_rockw> setuid_w00t: there's nothing else i recall having problems with. but different things might happen w/ different hardware
<Mimi> Aaaaah Gnome... :) *sits back and enjoys the show*
<andresj> lol
<leo_rockw> Mimi: gnome > /dev/null
<Mimi> pffftt   kde>/dev/null
<Mimi> I just can't make myself use kde... i've tried. I've tried lots.
 * leo_rockw shakes his arm: you shall pay for this Mimi, you hear me? you shall pay!
<leo_rockw> lol
<Mimi> ;p
<leo_rockw> to each his own, i don't like gnome.
<andresj> Mimi: I can say the same thing about gnome
<Mimi> If I wanted to spend a whole week trying to make my desktop look half decent, I would go back to Windoz  ^^;;
<andresj> its not that it is not good, but I just cant get used to it
<leo_rockw> Mimi: you can change absolutely everything in kde
<raket> hey people, why there are extensions for firefox in the add/remove programs?
<andresj> raket: why not?
<Mimi> leo_rockw,  yeah i know but theres soooooo many options with no details of what thye do that its just too overwhelming
<raket> are they somehow modified to work under linux?
<leo_rockw> Mimi: exactly :-)
<leo_rockw> Mimi: i likey...
<leo_rockw> Mimi: just stay with the DE that you feel comfortable with
<raket> andresj?
<Mimi> leo_rockw,  it shoudlnt take me a week to make my desktop look good... it took me a few minutes in gnome....
<andresj> raket: a couple of them are specific to ubuntu
<leo_rockw> Mimi: i really don't care about looks
<andresj> the rest are just there for convenience
<raket> I was only wondering where should I install them from
<leo_rockw> Mimi: my wallpapers were randomly chosen from kde-look
<Mimi> I see your point, but for me, leo_rockw  ,  the gnome looks i have make me work better.  much much better... i dont know
<andresj> Intrepid is the name for the next release :D
<Mimi> leo_rockw,  I only have 1 wallpaper at a time, something soft, not distracting *cough* its actually the mac/aqua wallpaper but in a soft gray-blue
<leo_rockw> Mimi: yeah, you would have 1 wallpaper in gnome. i have 10 lol
<raket> alright. So I installed 7zip in Kubuntu (ofcourse) but I don't see the program's shortcut anywhere. what's the deal, does anyone know?
<Mimi> leo_rockw,  theres a lil app in the repos that makes it so you can do that too, i just choose not to. having a internet connection is distraction enough
<leo_rockw> raket: 7zip is for console
<Mimi> MOAR isnt always better
<raket> leo_rockw: what? there's no GUI?!
<andresj> raket: you can use ark
<leo_rockw> raket: you might be able to make ark and 7zip play along... i never did it but it's probably possible
<raket> andresj: I know, I just prefer 7zip
<andresj> Ark uses the 7zip console program
<andresj> *I think
<andresj> the 7zip gui program for linux just doesnt exist
<raket> hmm
 * Mimi is tired... goes see some lolcats
<leo_rockw> wikipedia uses 7zip... just letting you know :-P
 * andresj impatiently waits for Kubuntu Hardy KDE 4 Remix to download and being able to install KDE 4.0.4 and the "Toogle Composite" plasmoid
<leo_rockw> 404 is out?
<leo_rockw> not found...
<andresj> yes
<leo_rockw> (pfft, bad joke)
<andresj> didn't get it lol :D
<leo_rockw> 404 not found
<leo_rockw> you never got that from your browser?
<andresj> yes I have
<andresj> I thought you were asking for help lol
<leo_rockw> haha, nah.
<leo_rockw> when's 4.1 coming out? july?
<andresj> yes
<leo_rockw> sweet... i might install it again then
<andresj> the alpha is already out, though but there is no package
<leo_rockw> andresj: did you try the neon packages of amarok?
<Dad_> My CD drive isn't working. In KDE control panel it is set as Type: devfs  Mount Point: /media/cdrom0 Device (by name): /dev/scd0  Options: utf8.  Is that right?
<andresj> leo_rockw: that's what I was about to talk about lol
<andresj> I have, in gutsy
<andresj> but they don't work
<raket> is there a way to change the three left-right, and up-down arrows, in each window, to only two?
<andresj> it says that it can't find the deb files
<leo_rockw> i installed the alpha. it was ok, but way too buggy
<andresj> leo_rockw: the alpha of amarok or kde?
<leo_rockw> andresj: amarok
<andresj> raket: yes. go to system settings, window decoration
<leo_rockw> raket: you're talking about the buttons on top?
<andresj> system settings->appearence->windows->buttons
<leo_rockw> raket: what andresj said, haha
<fildo> andresj: that polish
<fildo>  ?
<Mimi> Heya, what can I use to record audio that is playing on my computer? (not streams, just all sounds that are being played)
<fildo> or russian ?
<leo_rockw> Dad_: what happens when you put a cd in?
<andresj> fildo: no, that's short for Andres J.
<fildo> ok
<andresj> lol
<fildo> cause my brothers name is andrezej
<fildo> but thats polska spelling
<andresj> really? where are yo ufrom?
<fildo> im aussie as vegimite
<fildo> but i have polish origin
<andresj> aussie?
<fildo> australian
<andresj> ohhh
<andresj> that's cool
<fildo> yeah i guess
<andresj> :D I want to go there
<fildo> :) we p.o.w.s .. @ end of day
<fildo> ive been there, its fukn awesome
<andresj> lol
<Dad_> leo_rockw, nothing. And Dolphin does see it.
<fildo> sorry for language
<fildo> im kinda blind from the pub
<andresj> lol no problem by me
<raket> andresj: that wasn't it. I am talking about the buttons that appear between the sliders
<andresj> raket: what sliders?
<Dad_> leo-rockw, Typo. That should be Dolphin does NOT see it.
<raket> the ones you use to go up and down on a certain page
<raket> or left right
<andresj> ooohhh!
<raket> so between them, there's three buttons instead of two
<tuanpham> have lunch now :D
<andresj> that should be in systemsettings->appearence->style->configure...
<andresj> but only some styles have the option to change it
<raket> and sometimes the lower one doesn't work
<tuanpham> bye all
<raket> andresj: lemme see
<raket> thanks
 * andresj notices that his download goes 1% per minute
<leo_rockw> Dad_: put a cd on the drive and see if dmesg tail says anything
<raket> andresj: hell yeah! that was it! I guess now I'll have to restart the programs
<andresj> it shouldn't be necessary
<raket> or kde?
<andresj> put apply
<andresj> i mean, click apply :D
<raket> I saw the change happen in the preview, but not anywhere else
<raket> ahaha
<raket> lemme restart kde, and I'll brb..
<leo_rockw> he didn't have to restart kde... lol
<andresj> yeah he didnt
<andresj> 83% at 10:03
<andresj> and 80% at 10:00
<leo_rockw> andresj: did you try kde4 before?
<andresj> I am using it right now
<leo_rockw> ooo
<andresj> I have since christmas :D
<andresj> well actually since new year
<leo_rockw> i couldn't let go of my 3.5.9
<andresj> why?
<leo_rockw> i couldn't do all the modifications i wanted. all those lil things i was telling Mimi about...
<andresj> oh yeah yeah
<leo_rockw> i couldn't change the "kicker" size, or hide it, or put it on top...
<Dad_> leo_rockw, What is dmesg tail?
<andresj> many things were disabled by 4.0.0
<leo_rockw> i see a lot of potential, but i'll stay with 3.5.9 for now
<andresj> leo_rockw: although that specific thing was fixed on 4.0.3
<raket> andresj: I reloaded the programs, and that was it
<leo_rockw> andresj: yeah, i had kde 4 until the .0.3, then did a fresh install of hardy and didn't install it again
<leo_rockw> Dad_: in konsole (or yakuake ;-) ) input that command
<raket> leo_rockw: what did you think of it?
<Mimi> heya any of you  know how to record sound you hear on your computer.... yes I know there's audacity/ardour blah blah blah, im not asking about app names, but how to do it :/
<hi5> Is anyone here familiar with incremental updating for apt etc?
<leo_rockw> raket: i think it will be the best DE out there (and i'm including vi$ta's and os x's) but it is still buggy
<andresj> yeah it will
<andresj> lol
<andresj> i cant wait for amarok and koffice 2
<andresj> they will be the killer apps
<leo_rockw> andresj: there are like 40 SoC projects for KDE
<raket> SoC ?
<hi5> summer of code
<leo_rockw> andresj: i tried koffice 2 as well
<raket> ah
<hi5> or silicon on insulator
<andresj> Summer Of C-- what he said
<raket> :)
<andresj> leo_rockw: what did you tihnk of it?
<raket> ﻿(01:07:20 AM) leo_rockw: raket: i think it will be the best DE out there (and i'm including vi$ta's and os x's) but it is still buggy
<raket> :)
<leo_rockw> andresj: looks really good. way different than OO.o
<andresj> yeah i don't like OO.o cuz it doesn't use styles
<raket> is it any better?
<leo_rockw> i installed OO.o 3beta yesterday too
<andresj> nor gtk nor kde's
<andresj> leo_rockw: how is it? i haven't seen that one
<leo_rockw> andresj: yeah, that's what i don't like about it
<leo_rockw> andresj: well, i can't really compare it with 2.4, since i barely use it. it looks pretty much the same, maybe a lil faster.
<K`zan> Hi all, got a qx5 webcam (microscope) and linux knows what it is and loads a module and seems to be well.  Tried xawtv to watch it but it keeps barfing out.  Anyone know a good app to look at a webcam?
<andresj> :D
<andresj> camorama?
<K`zan> never heard of it, but will check it out - THANKS!
<andresj> it came automatically with my isntallation :D
<hi5> isn't that gnome?
<mortici> why aren't my packages upgrading, it keeps stating 102 held back, why?
<K`zan> Gnome isn't *all* bad :-)
<hi5> well.. no, i rather like it myself for it's high usability
<andresj> mortici: maybe upgrade them manually, using aptitude?
<hi5> still, i could have sworn there was a kde webcam app
<hi5> i can't find it in repos tho
<hi5> gqcam maybe?
<mortici> dependencie issues
<mortici> i just upgraded from feisty to hardy
<mortici> i just changed my sources to hardy is there anything else i might need to do?
<leo_rockw> mortici: you can't upgrade from feisty to hardy
<mortici> wow i fail
<mortici> then do i have to upgrade to gutsy
<mortici> then hardy
<mortici> or do a fresh install?
<leo_rockw> mortici: yeah
<mortici> leo_rockw: yeah?
<leo_rockw> mortici: you can only upgrade to hardy from gutsy or from the previous lts (was it dapper?)
<leo_rockw> mortici: either upgrade to gutsy and then hardy or do a fresh install
<mortici> ok cool ill try to upgrade to gutsy first
<andresj> what is the last lst using?
<andresj> what kde i mean
<leo_rockw> andresj: idk, i started w/ feisty
<andresj> i did too :D
<Dad_> leo_rockw, no, dmesg tail is not giving any information. To make sure, I inserted a bluetooth receiver. Ran dmesg tail. Then inserted a CD. Then ran dmesg tail again.
<leo_rockw> was it 3.5.7?
<flaccid> hi im flaccid
<flaccid>  f u
<andresj> o. k.
<leo_rockw> :-?
<andresj> random
<hi5> why, sometimes, when i hit ctrl+t for a new tab, it splits my screen into two windows? how do i close the other window pane w/o closing the whole tab?
<hi5> *it == konquror sorry
<andresj> hi5, in what ap--oh
<leo_rockw> Dad_: what kind of drive is it?
<leo_rockw> hi5: ctrl + shift + r
<leo_rockw> hi5: you're hitting ctrl+shift+t that's why it splits
<leo_rockw> hi5: take a look at view>split view
<mortici> ok im trying to upgrade to gutsy but now i have 157 not being upgraded :/
<hi5> aah
<hi5> thanks!
<leo_rockw> hi5: np
<leo_rockw> mortici: was your feisty fully upgraded?
<andresj> FINALLY!
<andresj> hardy is downloaded! :D
<leo_rockw> andresj: are you going to do a fresh install?
<hi5> i think my keyboard has issues... it must be thinking i'm hitting T. good to know how to undo it since i'm not replacing my laptop kb anytime soon
<andresj> leo_rockw: yes
<leo_rockw> hi5: switch to colemak :-P
<Dad_> leo_rockw, says Super multi LG SecurDisc on the front of the drive.
<hi5> colemak?
<raket> is the Kubuntu search tool (ksearch) any good? I've been testing it and sometimes it doesn't return results that I know are there
<mortici> leo_rockw: should have been i can set the sources back to fiesty try to upgrade it
<mortici> and then try gutsy again
<leo_rockw> hi5: different keyboard layout
<raket> is there anything better?
<leo_rockw> raket: locate
<hi5> lol, i just found colemak.com
<hi5> yeah, may as well switch do dvorak
<leo_rockw> hi5: colemak is easier when switching from qwerty
<raket> leo_rockw: I found 2 programs. one is "Tracker search tool" and the other "Search for files"
<leo_rockw> raket: locate is from console
<leo_rockw> raket: then there's strigi
<raket> I'm not a console guy, yet
<hi5> why would switching to http://colemak.com/wiki/images/8/80/Colemak_layout_2.png alleviate a problem with the shift, ctrl, alt circuits being screwy!? lol
<hi5> oh well, your esoteric joke has at least versed me in yet another new keyboard layout :P
<mortici> feisty is fully upgraded
<mortici> trying gutsy upgrade again
<leo_rockw> raket: locate is superb
<mortici> ok gutsy is going
<leo_rockw> raket: locate file
<leo_rockw> hi5: you can use capslock as control in kde
<leo_rockw> hi5: you don't need capslock anyway
<raket> somebody just reminded me about beagle, so I'll try that before strigi. maybe I'll use locate soon, but right now I don't wanna waste too much time on the console. I wanna move to it gradually
<leo_rockw> raket: locate is the simplest command there is, lol. strigi is for kde
<grupohalis> .
<leo_rockw> raket: those are indexers, they make your comp goes slower too...
<leo_rockw> grupohalis: . indeed
<leo_rockw> raket: with locate you update the database when you feel like it
<leo_rockw> raket: ooo, there's kerry for beagle
<raket> leo_rockw: well I know that windows has an index option that is easily disable-able :) so isn't there an option like that in beagle/strigi ?
<leo_rockw> raket: mmhhh... there might be. i haven't used them.
<mortici> holy chit, i shoud of upgraded to gutsy a while ago 1038 files need to be upgrade :(
<raket> that would be a service anyway, so I should be able to turn it off
<leo_rockw> raket: true
<raket> what's kerry though?
<leo_rockw> raket: kde frontend to beagle
<raket> beagle that's integrated to kde?
<raket> i don't get what's you're saying
<leo_rockw> raket: beagle is only the service, you need smth to make it work. kerri is the app you use in kde to make beagle work
<raket> ahhh, cool
<t3hwiz0rd> what is the name of KDE's power manager?
<t3hwiz0rd> like, whats the actual command?
<leo_rockw> t3hwiz0rd: guidance-power-manager
<o0Chris0o> hello guys, anyone familiar with ubottu bot and its functions plz PM me or join me in #ubuntu-irc, I have some questions. Thanks
<mortici> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> is it better to remove kde-guidance-powermanagement if i use kpowersave?
<mortici> is there a way to pass an automatic YES to apt-get install?
<mortici> nvm
<mortici> i RTFM'd
<o0Chris0o> alright this is getting really annoying, each time I try to open up an text document I get an error saying "The Desktop Entry File /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has an invalid menu entry  addAsPodcast" any ideas how to stop this I have no idea why this error is happening
<eagles0513875> how do i get flash to work in firefox3 beta 5
<dennister> hi everyone...have some questions regarding hardy's users and groups...
<noaXess> are ther some variables that i can use in shel programming.. lik eg. ${internal_ip} or like this?
<raket> hey people, how can I mount my flash drive? I am in recovery mode (in xubuntu) and the thing won't mount itself automatically
<raket> for some reason
<raket> sorry for asking here, but nobody is responding in #xubuntu
<noaXess> raket: sudo mount device
<eagles0513875> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<eagles0513875> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<noaXess> just unplug it.. the do a tail -f /var/log/messages
<dennister> for instance, there's a group1001 that is new to hardy, and sambashare, a new system group...what is their relationship?
<noaXess> then plugin the flash to see what /dev it is
<raket> noaXess: It says "﻿can't find device in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<raket> after sudo mount device
<raket> shall I try the other one?
<noaXess> raket: my exampla was only to show how.. normaly you need the device part like /dev/sdb
<noaXess> first.. unplug the flash..
<noaXess> ok?
<raket> ok
<raket> and plug it back?
<noaXess> then do: tail -f /var/log/messages
<raket> oh
<noaXess> ok?
<raket> lemme see here
<dennister> anyone know the relationship of group1001 to the system group sambashare? (only in hardy)
<noaXess> raket:  if the aboce tail command runs.. plugin the flash
<noaXess> above..
<noaXess> then you will see, what devices it will have.. eg. /dev/sdb.. or something like tis
<raket> noaXess: I did that, but it only show some activity that the pc was doing on some dates
<raket> *shows
<noaXess> no plugin the flash
<raket> ok
<noaXess> raket: now you should see what device it becomes
<noaXess> .. /dev/xxx
<raket> I don't see any changes
<noaXess> hm..
<noaXess> stop the tail command
<raket> is the file system important?
<raket> I think it's fat or fat32
<raket> and how do I stop ctrl+c ?
<noaXess> no.. run dmesg and check the latest entries
<eagles0513875> the fs would be important cuz now in vista u can format flash devices as ntfs
<noaXess> yes
<raket> I see
<raket> ok
<raket> now what!?
<noaXess> pastbin the last dmesg lines.. www.pastebin.com
<noaXess> or the last /var/log/messages lines
<raket> oh jeez, I can't I am not using that machine, since it's messed up
<raket> but the last activity that it shows is dated Mar 29
<noaXess> ??
<raket> what?
<noaXess> .. now.. your problem.. why you are in recovery mode and try to access to a flash drive?
<raket> Xubuntu freezes on the loading screen
<raket> I think the motherboard is screwed up
<raket> I only speculate though
<raket> :)
<eagles0513875> something is uberly wrong
<eagles0513875> raket: u might have a bad install
<eagles0513875> raket: i would try a clean install from scratch
<raket> nah, I tried other distros, they all froze
<eagles0513875> see if u encounter the same problem and also
<eagles0513875> raket: how olds the hard drive
<noaXess> raket: what about running a live-cd?
<raket> I just wanna back up some stuff
<noaXess> then run a live-cd and backit up there
<raket> the CD-ROM isn't recognized, even though BIOS finds it
<raket> it's weird
<leo_away> raket: do you get internets on the xubuntu recovery mode?
<raket> no
<raket> :(
<leo_away> raket: did you try getting internets manually?
<noaXess> boot from a live-cd and backup there
<o0Chris0o> alright this is getting really annoying, each time I try to open up an text document I get an error saying "The Desktop Entry File /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has an invalid menu entry  addAsPodcast" any ideas how to stop this I have no idea why this error is happening
<raket> let me try that, noaXess
<noaXess> raket: in the live-cd you should see your local drive
<raket> you mean, after I restart?
<leo_away> o0Chris0o: edit the file?
<raket> since, the thing won't boot
<noaXess> raket: .. hm.. bad cd/dvd drive..
<raket> and it's not a problematic CD, since I just finished using it on this laptop
<raket> I am not so sure about that, I still think it's the motherboard
<noaXess> raket: but the drive.. replace it.. or..
<noaXess> the..
<noaXess> n
<leo_away> raket: try dhclient on the terminal. that might give you internets. then you can pastebin your dmesg and we can make your flash drive work
<raket> lemme try
<raket> i think I got it
<raket> yes! I got internet!
<raket> leo_away I love you!
<leo_away> ok, do dmesg tail > file
<leo_away> and then sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<leo_away> and... you know the rest
<raket> file? like file.txt ?
<raket> I haven't used that before, sorry
<leo_away> raket: extensions are useless in gnu/linux, but that works
<leo_away> raket: the > means that it sends the output to a file
<raket> ah
<raket> but is it a normal txt file?
<leo_away> raket: yup
<raket> ok
<leo_away> raket: then install pastebinit so you can pastebin the file (since you can't copy paste)
<raket> I can't ? why not? I can just go on the website
<leo_away> raket: aren't you in terminal?
<raket> oh, i started x
<leo_away> raket: ooo, ok
<leo_away> raket: yeah, then go to the website
<raket> should I pick a syntax ?
<leo_away> raket: nah
<raket> ok
<raket> pastebin.com/d7f92104
<leo_away> raket: do this in console
<leo_away> raket: cd /media && mkdir flash && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/flash -o loop
<raket> YES! that worked, AWESOME!
<leo_away> raket: :-)
<raket> whooooooooo!
<leo_away> me! :-P
<leo_away> raket: did you understand what i did? do you want me to explain it?
<raket> haha, you! let me see
<level1> Hi, I created a new user and now whenever I run a command as root it doesnt do anything
<raket> ok, so how did you know what to mount leo_away?
<raket> you saw that in the pastebin text?
<leo_away> raket: [ 1532.937655]  sdb: sdb1
<leo_away> raket: the pastebin text shows that when you plugged in the drive. the command i gave you created a mount point, and then mounted /dev/sdb1 in the mount point created ( /media/flash)
<raket> what is that anyway, sdb?
<raket> yes yes
<leo_away> raket: sdb is the second drive. sda is the first one.
<leo_away> raket: sdb1 is the second drive, first partition
<raket> oh!
<raket> I see
<raket> and what is that -o loop?
<leo_away> raket: it could also have been hda, or hdb
<raket> oh, so that's how they're organized
<raket> very nice
<leo_away> raket: i actually don't really know what the -o loop does. when i tried mounting my external drive it told me that it couldn't mount and suggested those flags
<raket> yes, I guess it's one of *those* things
<raket> :)
<leo_away> raket: ooo, i found and explanation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loop_device
<jarnos> Hello. I can not uninstal kio-umountwrapper. How do you uninstall it?
<raket> so in linux every device behaves kinda like a iso file, or am I mistaken?
<leo_away> raket: maybe every non native filesystem does
<leo_away> raket: well, now that you can back up your stuff, i return to the shadows...
<raket> thanks thanks...
<leo_away> np
<Copter> Hello. I have ubuntu 7.10 running. If I want to install kubuntu 8 should I do a fresh installation (like winxp) or its just ok to upgrade it from within ubuntu 7.10?
<leo_away> Copter: you can just upgrade
<eagles05> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubuntu_> hi
<E_mE> does anyknow know why the borders and window title of my KDE windows have all disappeared
<E_mE> i log into my account and i just get content with no borders
<E_mE> im using 8.04
<E_mE> with KDE 3
<eagles0513875> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Xbehave> E_mE: kwin may have crashed
<Xbehave> try alt+f2 kwin --replace
<E_mE> thank you.. i shall try it
<jarnos> I could remove kio-umountwrapper only after "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/kio-umountwrapper.postrm". Why is that?
<E_mE> okay.. i attempted to write alt+f2 and kwin --replace
<E_mE> but the windows won't gain focus
<E_mE> and so i cant type into the edit fields :/
<squee> Someone save me from insanity: How do I stop kde4 from making a noise every time i change workspaces?
<Xbehave> E_mE, im not sure ive not got 8.04, try login in out perhaps it should just be kwin instead of kwin replace, perhaps move your /.kde/kwinrc to /.kde/kiwnrc~ and loose all your WM settings
<o0Chris0o> alright this is getting really annoying, each time I try to open up an text document I get an error saying "The Desktop Entry File /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has an invalid menu entry  addAsPodcast" any ideas how to stop this I have no idea why this error is happening
<Xbehave> squee: last time i played with kde4 i think it was under the composting effects to trigger sounds
<eagles0513875> !version | Xbehave
<ubottu> Xbehave: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<squee> Xbehave: Thanks, I'll try looking there
<Xbehave> try getting rid of the file? sudo mv /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop /home/<your name>
<thomi> does anyone know where I can get kubuntu packages for the Qt4.4 release?
<o0Chris0o> alright this is getting really annoying, each time I try to open up an text document I get an error saying "The Desktop Entry File /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has an invalid menu entry  addAsPodcast" any ideas how to stop this I have no idea why this error is happening
<Xbehave> o0Chris0o:  try getting rid of the file? sudo mv /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop /home/<your name>
<binde> slt
<o0Chris0o> Xbehave: thanks, I'll try that, its just been annoying, not sure whay its been doing it
<Xbehave> dolphin isnt really ment for kde3 IMO so probably something thats come from copying Konq stuff for it, if you have the time file a bug report see if theyll fix it
<o0Chris0o> thanks Xbehave it worked much abliged!
<o0Chris0o> :)
<o0Chris0o> yeah not a problem
<o0Chris0o> I don't care for dolphin
<o0Chris0o> should stick qith Konq as main file browser
<kos_tom> hi
<kos_tom> I just installed Kubuntu, but I have troubles configuring the sound. I play to play on device hw:0,1 as recognized by ALSA.
<ct529> hi there
<ct529> anyone using rosegarden on kubuntu 804?
<kos_tom> if I configure this in the KDE control center, all KDE notification sounds work properly. But not Kaffeine or Amarok.
<kos_tom> it seems that Kaffeine and Amarok are using the Xine engine, trying to use ALSA directly instead of Arts.
<kos_tom> why is the default configuration so broken ?
<gh> i've tried to use rosegarden, even compiled it myself, a host of errors prevent me however, ct529
<gh> same box different distro works fine
<ct529> gh: :(
<gh> not sure why and haven't given it much time
<ct529> gh: the only problem I have is the jack server
<gh> yeah
<kos_tom> (and same goes for amarok)
<gh> same host of problems for me, reinstall jack a million times and rosegarden can never seem to link
<gh> however, have you tried ubuntustudio?
<ct529> gh: nope, I need kubuntu for work
<gh> seems to run on that
<gh> ah
<gh> also had problems with the proc sync rate. had to keep it above 1000 or rose just sorted froze
<leo_away> d3lphin is meant for kde3
<leo_away> oops
<leo_away> i was answering something said a long time ago, lol
<sebbar> hi, will there be a kde3 version of the next kubuntu or was hardy the last one?
<gh> ct529: you mind find this useful however, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606175
<leo_away> sebbar: that's a good question... now you make me wonder too
<gh> google "rosegarden jack server errors" for a host of fixes.
<gh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711391 "getting jack server to run in rosegarden"
<gh> the latest is from a studio user so it looks to be non *buntu specific?
<ct529> thanks gh
<ct529> it seems very complicated will have to postpone it ....
<ct529> thanks nonetheless!
<gh> ct529: oh here is a simple fix! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<sebbar> leo_away: let me ask in kubuntu-devel...
<gh> talks about the packages you need to get things running smoothly
<ct529> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation that is very useful :) thanks ....
<gh> at the bottom of that page it shows how to get everything running with some more jack specific links, np
<drepan> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nixninja> Just installed the kde4 remix and I'm seeing alot of problems I didn't have in older version sound is very soft, laptop buttons dont work, and bluetooth doesn't work or so kbluetooth says
<nixninja> any one have any ideas
<drepan> I have no libdc6-dev packages, how can I go about finding them, running hardy
<nixninja> does anyone else see alot of kde3 apps crashing in kde4?
<llutz> drepan: you mean "libc6-dev"?
<drepan> llutz: yes, been it is not avail
<drepan> but libc6-dev is not avail
<drepan> sorry new from Slack and giving Kubuntu a try
<ct529> anyone using eclipse on kubuntu, the very last version (3.3.2), installed manually?
<llutz> hehe, i'm just giving slack a try.
<drepan> llutz: welcome to my world
<drepan> llutz: do i need to change the sources.list
<llutz> drepan: i'm on gutsy here, libc6-dev is in main-repo. no idea about hardy
<drepan> anyone knwo how I can ghet hold of libc6-dev on Hardy?
<ct529> drepan: it is in the repository .... just sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<Helios> Hello friends...
<Helios> :D
<drepan> tells me package no avail, what repos shoudl I use
<ct529> drepan: it is in the main rep
<ere4si> drepan: try  apt-cache search libc6
<Helios> better use aptitude
<Helios> :)
<drepan> no libc6-dev
<ct529> drepan: that is weird
<ct529> drepan: what repositories a=have you enbaled?
<Helios> Enable all the Repositories in ur package manager...
<Helios> and then u try
<ct529> drepan: sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<ct529> drepan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libc6-dev here it is
<nixninja> anyone have a list of any additional repos for the kde4 remix that would be good to add?
<Helios> lol... i have installed KDE4... but now i plan to reinstall the KDE3.5.9 version.. :S
<wirechief> kde4 is experimental at best
<nixninja> yeah but I love the look and feel of it
<ct529> wirechief: but the menu is 20 times better than the old .... on mandriva they have adopted it for the 3.5.9 as well .... very successfull ....
<nixninja> I think suse was first
<xsacha> which menu?
<xsacha> http://raptor-menu.org ?
<xsacha> you guys talkin about kickoff right?
<wirechief> there are some nice things about it but im gonna wait for it to get a little more polish ;)
<wirechief> like ff3 man that   is a work in progress too
<xsacha> ff3 is pretty much finished
<wirechief> well got all my updates finished now back to sleep lol
<ct529> xsacha: I think so .... it works really well on the company laptop where we use mandriva
<xsacha> its almost finished in its release schedule too
<xsacha> they finished all the beta a while ago
<ct529> xsacha:  wirechief: unfortunately on kubuntu we are a bit "back" .... :(
<xsacha> back?
<ct529> xsacha: wirechief: we have been using it on mandriva for around 6 months very stable
<wirechief> xsacha: well there are still lots of updates going on so it really wont be that long
<nixninja> any ideas why my bluetooth adapter would work in 7.10 but not in the new version
<wirechief> doesnt use bluetooth but there was something on it last night will have to check notes
<naught102> anyone know of any simple reminder software? I want something to beep at me after every two hours of non-idle-time
<wirechief> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<xsacha> you know what i need? something to remind me of when battery is low
<xsacha> my battery keeps dying and i dunno why.. 0% battery
<xsacha> laptop
<wirechief-intel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cstring> hi, I have upgraded kubuntu 8.04 kde 4.0.3 release with kde 4.0.4, but when I click about kde it says kde 4.0.3? Do anyone else have the same problem?
<wirechief-intel> those are some good information links for checking hardware
<eagles0513875> jhutchins_wk: figured out why repos so slow
<ct529> xsacha: wirechief: is the rapro
<ct529> xsacha: wirechief: sorry, is the raptor thing available for kde 3.5.9 in kubunt 804?
<wirechief> ?
<xsacha> ct529: it works on kde3, kde4, gnome, windows, macosx and linux
<xsacha> ct529: but it isnt finished yet
<ct529> xsacha: the website says it works only if you have kde4 installed
<xsacha> well it's outdated
<xsacha> kde4 was removed as dependancy
<ct529> xsacha: http://raptor-menu.org/download
<xsacha> ct529: yeah thats outdated list of dependancies
<wirechief> back to sleep for now
<xsacha> ct529: dependancies are: Qt4.4
<ct529> xsacha: where do I get the very last version, maybe compiled for ubuntu?
<xsacha> you dont want it right now... :P
<xsacha> just recently got broke up in to small plugins and theres no interface
<ct529> xsacha: grrrr .... any old version? I got so used to it on the company laptop than we I move to the university laptop that does not have it is very difficult
<xsacha> i dunno where you get older version
<xsacha> ct529: anyway, working on the plugins stuff right now. any help would be appreciated
<xsacha> i just added 'background' plugin today which display the background of the interface
 * ct529 wonders if xsacha is one of the devlopers
<xsacha> yeah i started developing on it yesterday
<ct529> xsacha: :)
<djdarkman> is it me or the qt4 designer starts up with a nice segfault?
<ct529> what is the tastymenu?
<jussi01> !info tastymenu
<ubottu> tastymenu (source: tastymenu): KMenu replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6repack1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 226 kB, installed size 724 kB
<ct529> jussi01: oh thanks .... I could read that myself .... :D
<ct529> jussi01: what does it do that is so specil
<jussi01> ct529: Ive no idea, Ive never used it. you could install it and have a look?
<ct529> jussi01: this is what I did but it does not make any apparent difference ....
<jussi01> ct529: I assume its an applet you need to add to your panel, try right click on the panel - add applet to panel - tastymenu
<ct529> !info raptor
<ubottu> Package raptor does not exist in hardy
<SlimeyPete> tastymenu is the default menu in hardy
<SlimeyPete> if you have hardy, you're already running tastymenu
<jussi01> SlimeyPete: hehe, didnt know that :)
<ct529> SlimeyPete: it is not installed on my laptop
<ct529> SlimeyPete: I did fresh install yesterday
<ct529> SlimeyPete: thanks to your help :)
<roby> sono nuovo
<roby> c'è nessuno?
<SlimeyPete> ct529: your laptop is running hardy?
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<SlimeyPete> or...
<SlimeyPete> !portguese
<ubottu> Factoid portguese not found
<ct529> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_julian> hi all
<SlimeyPete> yeah
<SlimeyPete> flippin latin languages all look the same ;)
<roby> ok ciao ciao
<SlimeyPete> hi _julian
 * ct529 hits SlimeyPete with a mallet
<ct529> SlimeyPete: your should study harder
<SlimeyPete> heh
<SlimeyPete> I'm English. We don't do foreign languages.
<ct529> SlimeyPete: bad for you ....
<SlimeyPete> true.
<ct529> !reverse engineering
<ubottu> ct529: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ct529> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<hellow> has anyone here ever used osx before?
<haemogoblin> hi there
<hellow> I have a quick question only someone that has could answer.
<hellow> haemogoblin, you have?
<haemogoblin> erm sorry no
<hellow> oh, nm :O)
<haemogoblin> :(
<haemogoblin> i've been using kubuntu for all of 5 hours...sadly i dont think i could help you :S
<hellow> well, if you want to vnc to one some day, lmk :)
<haemogoblin> hehe
<hellow> seriously, it's weird but nobody has evr replicated the zoom window function in os-x
<K|> is there a way to disable that annoying kwallet password?
<v6lur> K|: in kcontrol, tick off "enable kwallet subsystem"
<haemogoblin> how do you increase the desktop res?
<v6lur> don't remember exact location though
<hellow> the maximize window philosophy of auld still plauges the non os-x world.
<K|> v6lur: thanks, but i guess then all passwords are stored decentrally
<v6lur> guess so, yes...
<K|> still probably better, as long as all te apps can do so
<leo_away> hellow: both compiz-fusion and kwin-kde4 have zooming
<hellow> leo_away, have you used osx before?
<leo_away> hellow: yup, it didn't have zooming when i used it
<leo_away> hellow: i used cheetah
<hellow> it did then
<hellow> So, there's 3 buttons prominently featured in most every os x window.
<leo_away> hellow: i hated every second of my os X esperience
<K|> ah, meanwhile it's possible to have no password ("") in kwallet
<leo_away> experience*
<hellow> it's hard to explain, but do you know the functions of the red, yellow and green buttons?
<K|> gotta try
<hellow> leo_away: then you can't help me and have no idea what i'm on about :)
<hellow> thanks tho
<leo_away> hellow: i thought they were like maximize, minimize and close
<leo_away> hellow: it wasn't my comp, so i really didn't use it much.
<hellow> ah, you'd assume that but that third (zoom) button is way different
<hellow> there is no maximize in osx
<hellow> it seems odd for someone that's never used it i know
<leo_away> hellow: oh, it's like one of those "right mouse button" things then...
<hellow> as i say, hard to explain. maybe i should open up a mac i have lying around on vnc to you folks to know what i'm on about... :)
<hellow> leo, no...
<leo_away> hellow: :-P
<hellow> it dynamically resizes the window based on it's contents
<leo_away> hellow: ooo
<hellow> anyway, hard to explain
<hellow> but if you have a 342x128 image
<leo_away> hellow: maybe w/ a youtube video?
<hellow> maximizing to 1920x1200 sucks
<hellow> yeah, i might do that
<hellow> trust me, it kicks ass.. and, oddly even most mac heads don't notice it's different than maximize lol
<leo_away> hellow: i'm going to sleep now, but i'm interested in that. if you find an example pm it and i'll see it when i wake up
<hellow> it "justworks" (god i'm tired of that phrase) lol
<leo_away> hellow: it's "just works (TM)" lol
<hellow> leo_away: yeah, i'll post something if i find helpful info
<hellow> it'd help us all if we had it :)
<leo_away> hellow: yeah, i really didn't notice it wasn't like maximize
<leo_away> hellow: but basically all i did was chat on that comp. i didn't buy it, didn't set it up, didn't own it...
<leo_away> well... gnite (it's actually 7am... but gnite anyways)
<K|> good night then
<hellow> gnight (ten past three here) :O)
<haemogoblin> how does one...increase his screen resolution in kubuntu
<haemogoblin> :P
<v6lur> haemogoblin, look for "system settings" in k-menu, open it, go to "monitor & display"
<haemogoblin> thanks mate
<v6lur> if you can't change the resolution there, then there are, well, other ways...
<holyguyver_> Now I know that it came presetup with a cups/as pdf printer driver, but it doesn't allow me to choose a different name or location for the file. Is there any way for me to configure it to let me, or does anyone know of a different pdf diver that does?
<sigma_> im in kde4 but sys monitor says im running kwin and not kwin-kde4, how do i switch over?
<sigma_> i think thats the reason that no desktop effects are working for me
<uhriventis> I just got done installing Linux from a windows box. No dual boot just Linux... I'm SICK of windows. I got 7 viruses tonight and desided, "Fuck this"... Exuce the language
<sigma_> lol join the club
<uhriventis> I'm really good with windows too. But, just to delete some viruses... Safe mode... reg... uhg
<uhriventis> Tired of doing it
<sigma_> try kde4, its very similar to vista, way faster though
<eagles0513875> uhriventis: join the club i was getting bsod issues yesterday on my new laptop and i want to get rid of vista but kubuntu just wont install
<uhriventis> I got Kubuntu 7.10 right now I'm moving to Kubuntu 8.04 with the new kde 4
<eagles0513875> turned out drivers were causing the bsod
<uhriventis> What happens when you try to install?
<IppatsuMan> sigma_, kwin is still called kwin in KDE4. You can check which kwin you are using by executing: ls -l /proc/$(ps aux | grep kwin | grep session | awk '{print $2}')/exe
<emilsedgh> sigma_: man! its not similiar to vista!
<imut> hiiiiiiiiiii
<uhriventis> It's similiar to the new look that all three Window, Linux, and Mac put it
<uhriventis> out
<uhriventis> All do basically the same thing just linux is fater.
<eagles0513875> uhriventis: nightmare this laptop is 3 yrs old my new one is 5 months and its a headache install hangs use alt cd it installs but x doesnt work
<eagles0513875> with gutsy i get a pnp bios bug
<eagles0513875> uhriventis: u running 32bit or 64
<uhriventis> Video card problem? Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<uhriventis> 32
<sigma_> IppatsuMan: ah i see, well i am running the kde4 one, just dont get why the desktop effects dont work for me on a nvidia 6600gt with repo drivers
<sigma_> IppatsuMan: do i have to be using kdm-kde4 for them to work?
<uhriventis> I had that problem you are describeing eagles and it was a conflict with my video card
<eagles0513875> i dont have it install on the new machine its a duel core turion and im not sure if there are bugs support issues with my proc
<eagles0513875> uhriventis: im not goign to switch to kubuntu just yet i need a windows machine for my games
<uhriventis> I hear you
<eagles0513875> tried wine on this old thing and my gpu isnt good enough to run world of warcraft
<eagles0513875> at least not until i can bring my desktop ovr from usa
<uhriventis> amega or whatever program it is... Have you tried that?
<eagles0513875> which has a 6600gt and im able to play wow on it
<eagles0513875> no i have used wine on here
<uhriventis> I used to play wow.
<uhriventis> But
<eagles0513875> on my desktop it works fine
<uhriventis> The games I have been into are so old that wine runs them. Civ 2/Medal of Honor
<DexterF> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<eagles0513875> DexterF: thing is im not sure if its a bug relating to my hardware or just the video card
<eagles0513875> uhriventis:  my video card and chipset is an nvidia chipset a go 6150
<DexterF> eagles0513875: uh, nono, *I* need to report one. but since you're about video card, too, what is your problem?
<eagles0513875> DexterF: i have a new laptop 5 months old and when i install with normal cd it hangs when trying to start installation and with alternate cd it works but no x
<uhriventis> I have two vid cards. I had to switch to my onboard one. I used a old ati radeon 9250 256k. I read about a hundred forums with people having the same problem but no resolution. I once got it to boot fine but things were extremely slow. No 3d at all
<eagles0513875> and with gutsy i get a pnp bios bug
<eagles0513875> this is an hp tx1308nr table
<eagles0513875> t
<flotishu> firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818      help?
<DexterF> eagles0513875: odd, but different issue
<uhriventis> I think your problem is Vid card
<eagles0513875> im just going to f*** it for now i have this old thing which is my dev and testing machine
<DexterF> eagles0513875: tried any other live cds? grml or kanotix?
<_julian> are there qt 4.4 packages for (k)ubuntu 7.10 already?
<eagles0513875> DexterF: its funny since i have an amd and amd seems to be supporting open suse it installs and x works
<eagles0513875> thing is i have weird issues with my audio and getting open gl working
<uhriventis> You might have it looking for the wrong port too. I could get past the boot screen then I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and I noticed that it was looking for my PCI card in the wrong slot 1:0:0 when it should have been 2:9:0
<DexterF> eagles0513875: that's nothing to do with suse. probably they have X patched up someplace where kub doesn't
<uhriventis> By the way I'm extremely new at this so my advice might now be as good as the others.
<eagles0513875> DexterF: im not worried bout this
<uhriventis> But, it just seems by how you describe you problem I've had the same crap happen to me
<eagles0513875> uhriventis: take a look at my site and sign up its for people who r new to linux
<uhriventis> Link
<eagles0513875> uhriventis: http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com im going to work on it once i finish my exam on thursday
<eagles0513875> taking complexly worded how to's and make them easy for new users such as urself
<eagles0513875> worth siging up i have a forum and some links as well
<flotishu>  firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818     some apps like firefox or etherape are not runing too.  help?
<uhriventis> Done
<eagles0513875> :)
<uhriventis> Make me a mod ;^) hahaha
<eagles0513875> welcome
<uhriventis> Yup I'll be checking it out
<eagles0513875> dude i dont have that many people or that many posts on the forum where i need a mod
<uhriventis>  Should promote it
<uhriventis> More
<eagles0513875> im trying to dude
<eagles0513875> uhriventis: you would be a big help if would spread the word as well
<uhriventis> Have a myspace? I've a bunch of linux users- new at that that would more than likally join
<eagles0513875> and im going to put up flyers at my school
<eagles0513875> uhriventis: ya i do
<eagles0513875> !register | uhriventis
<ubottu> uhriventis: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<uhriventis> I've got to reg this un?
<uhriventis> How?
<eagles0513875> !register | uhriventis
<ubottu> uhriventis: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<eagles0513875> uhriventis:  u register if u want to be able to talk ot people in private
<uhriventis> Yeah I have no Idea how to though. :^)
<beme> so i'm going to go for it, upgrading from 606 to 804 , /me scared
<eagles0513875> uhriventis:  y default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<haemogoblin> are there and good web developing tools like dreamweaver for linux?
<eagles0513875> !ide
<ubottu> Factoid ide not found
<eagles0513875> haemogoblin: i know u can dev websites with netbeans
<haemogoblin> ooh okies
<eagles0513875> then there is eclipse
<haemogoblin> i'm after something thats not all coding
<uhriventis> I don't know some bot jsut keeps telling me to reg
<haemogoblin> because i'm not a great coder
<beme> haemogoblin, i don't think we consider dreamweaver a good wedeveloping tool.. you might want to  check what asalt.Com says
<uhriventis> Alright it's registered
<beme> http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver
<haemogoblin> well i'm willing to work outside the box
<haemogoblin> i'm not rigid to using dreamweaver
<beme> haemogoblin, check quanta plus then
<haemogoblin> cheers
<beme> or check if you can get dreamweaver to run under wine
<beme> hmz update-manager in kubuntu 606 doesn't show 804?
<luc_> anybody syncing egroupware with KDE Kontact without problems ?
<v6lur> beme, i'm not sure, but i think you have to upgrade to 6.10 first, then 7.04, 7.10, and then 8.04
<v6lur> not sure though, maybe you can skim some step(s)
<beme> yeah no offence but i'm not that crazy it might work
<beme> but i'm not going to waste the download on that, i'd sooner just build gentoo from source then
<ActionParsnip> beme: id do a clean install. much more graceful
<beme> i am reluctant to do that
<beme> upgrading from lts to lts should work .. i'm going to get there   i'm sure:)
<eagles0513875> !ndiswrapper | uhriventis
<ubottu> uhriventis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> beme: Ive seen a lot of people upgade then something that previouslyworked does not.
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: hey
<ActionParsnip> hey eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: thats me lol i used to do that by changing sources when u could do that
<v6lur> kubuntu 8.04 isn't lts, is it?
<v6lur> ubuntu is, but not kubuntu
<eagles0513875> ?
<v6lur> because of the inclusion of kde4
<beme> 8.04 has kde4? is it the only option? or can i use kde3.5 too?
<nohelphere> what is the name of the mysql php package?
<v6lur> yes you can
<nohelphere> 8.04 comes with 3.5 or 4
<v6lur> kde3.5 is the default
<ActionParsnip> v6lur: no if you download the kde4 iso
<eagles0513875> v6lur: there is a kde4 remix
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: whats the functionality like has it been getting better cuz last time i used kde4 wasnt able to right click and delete stuff off the desktop
<v6lur> ah, yes, forgot to mention that :)
<beme> yeah i'm not going kde4 for a long while it already crashed on me enough  in testing
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: no idea, i use kde3.5
<eagles0513875> i only have kde4 to try amarok 2
<eagles0513875> which i still have no sound
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: the apps I use run fine in it so I'm not changing just yet
<eagles0513875> ok
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: kde4 will auto install in its own sweet time. im in no rush
<eagles0513875> lol
<nohelphere> doe sanyone know the name of the php mysql package?>?
<beme> bah i'm convinced then downloading iso   :(
<ActionParsnip> nohelphere: Ubuntu LAMP :)
<NickPresta> !info php5-mysql
<ubottu> php5-mysql (source: php5): MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.4-2ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 236 kB
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<NickPresta> hey BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj
<n0th> hi guys.
<uhriventis> Hey
<ActionParsnip> !hi | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<n0th>  i did not quite get till when the new kubuntu LTS supports kde3...
<n0th> hi uhriventis
<Dragnslcr> Kubuntu 8.04 isn't LTS
<n0th> do they supportehm
<n0th> huch\
<Dragnslcr> Exactly because of what you're saying
<Dragnslcr> The KDE team won't be supporting KDE3 for 3 years, and KDE4 isn't ready yet
<eagles0513875> i read an article that hardy is lts
<NickPresta> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<n0th> ehym so 8.04 is not LTS?
<uhriventis> I'm going giong to try the new KDE
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu is.. Kubuntu is not.
<n0th> -y
<BluesKaj> hiya NickPresta. eagles0513875, ActionParsnip ...was reading the news
<n0th> ach ok so now i get it... so no long-term support for kde3 in ubuntu?
<neville_> Okay I was able to connect to my router, and ping it successfully, but I can't connect to the internet. What could be the problem there?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: is it lts or not
<beme> router
<ActionParsnip> neville_: can you connect to the www from other pcs
<ActionParsnip> neville_: can you ping websites from the box that will not browse the www?
<neville_> Yes, this one for instance (it's using wired though)
<neville_> Nope, just ping the router and other computers
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, Dragnslcr is correct from whay i"ve heard about LTS, ubuntu is LTS , kubuntu isn't
<uhriventis> What the hell is LTS?
<BluesKaj> Long term Support
<uhriventis> Oh
<wirechief-intel> good morning BluesKaj
<uhriventis> Well, the small kubuntu group supports themselves by what I've experienced. really nice peeps.
<BluesKaj> if you want LTS on 8.04 , then it's ubuntu
<BluesKaj> morning wirechief
<nanothief> when running kubuntu hardy kde3, from ProcessTable, Xorg is reported as having a VmSize of 957,752. Is this normal? (it seems very high to me)
<beme> uhriventis, yeah who else is going to do it
<uhriventis> Dunno
<ActionParsnip> neville_: can you tracert to www.google.com
<ActionParsnip> neville_: if you get the ip of google, try pinging that instead of the name
<uhriventis> I just pinged them their ip address is 72.14.253.104 if that was needed
<neville_> thanks, will check in a second
<neville_> Okay, it just says "connect: network is unreachable" but pinging the gateway works
<fizzer> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> neville_: can we have a pastebin of your ifconfig please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | neville_
<ubottu> neville_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<neville_> Knetworkmanager isn't registering any active devices, either, but the hardware shows up in restricted drivers manager and kwifi detects the network just fine
<neville_> Sure
<neville_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11095/
<ActionParsnip> neville_: cool, ok how is it supposed to connect. Wired or wireless?
<neville_> wireless
<ActionParsnip> neville_:ok, can we have a pastebin of /etc/network/interfaces
<neville_> Sure, just give me a second, have to take the garbage out -_-v
<Dr_willis> ack! its garbage day here also!
<Dr_willis> BRB@!
<uhriventis> Thurdays here
 * beme double checks, ah friday no stress for garbage then
 * ActionParsnip has his bin on the street 24/7 so doesnt worry
<neville_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11097/
<Dr_willis> we have new 'robotic' trash trucks - we have to use the special city trash cans now.
<ActionParsnip> neville_: you dont have the essid specified in interfaces but network manager should let you scan, i'd move the auto  ath0 to above iface ath0 inet static
<ActionParsnip> neville_:  this may help too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<ActionParsnip> neville_:  you could also rename interfaces to something like interfaces.old and reboot. you will get a skeleton file which you can configure using network manager
<ActionParsnip> neville_: if the file still isnt cool, rename the file back after removing the new one
<neville_> Okay, i'll give that guide a quick run through for starters, then if push comes to shove I'll try it the latter way you mentioned
<neville_> Thanks for the help
 * ScorpKing forgot to place the carbage outside today..
<ActionParsnip> neville_: np bro
<haemogoblin> hey guys i've just downloaded quanta plus
<haemogoblin> how do i install the application
<prateek> hey guyz...good evening(or whatever)
<prateek> i have a big prob
<prateek> whenevr i boot into my Kubuntu 7.10  my internet doesnt seem to work
<prateek> then i type
<prateek> sudo dhclient eth0
<prateek> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ScorpKing> haemogoblin: sudo aptitude install quanta
<ScorpKing> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2346 kB, installed size 5704 kB
<prateek> in this sequence for many a times and i get interenet going....everytime
<prateek> HelP
<prateek> HelP
<ScorpKing> prateek: do you have dialup?
<prateek> nop...DSL
<ScorpKing> a router or usb modem?
<prateek> router...that is a 256 kbps thing
<ScorpKing> and it plug in on eth0 right?
<ScorpKing> heh.. silly question
<prateek> funniest part...net works quite a breeze in Live CD but in Installed thing..it doesnt start automatically
<prateek> Nop
<prateek> thats not silly
<ScorpKing> prateek: can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces ?
<prateek> When i click on knetwork Manger...i get Device: NO active device...yes i am pasting it
 * ScorpKing waits..
<prateek> auto lo
<prateek> iface lo inet loopback
<prateek> address 127.0.0.1
<prateek> netmask 255.0.0.0
<prateek> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<prateek> auto eth0
<prateek> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ScorpKing> prateek: in future plz don't paste here
<ScorpKing> prateek: kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<prateek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11100/
<ScorpKing> :)
<prateek> :)
<ScorpKing> remove line 7
<prateek> its the same
<prateek> removed
<prateek> then?
<ScorpKing> save and close
<prateek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11101/
<prateek> error: you dont have permission
<ScorpKing> prateek: could you save it?
<ScorpKing> oh
<prateek> Why! its my pc...i dont hv permission!
<ScorpKing> prateek: kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<ScorpKing> !sudo | prateek
<ubottu> prateek: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<prateek> no...its saying u cant
<prateek> sudo su?
<flotishu> firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818     some apps like firefox or etherape are not runing too.  help?
<ScorpKing> prateek: then you'll have to use vim
<ASUS-tek> yoo to all
<prateek> what if i browse it and EDIT AS root?
<ScorpKing> anything that can edit it as root
<ScorpKing> hiya ASUS-tek
<prateek> ok
<nanothief> prateek: there is a right click action in konqueror to edit a file as root Actions->edit as root
<prateek> i did it!
<prateek> now?
<ScorpKing> prateek: line 7 removed and saved?
<prateek> yup
<prateek> see scorpking..now there is a intresting thing
<uhriventis> how do I sign on to my account
<ScorpKing> prateek: before you restart the networking look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules if eth0 is mentioned there
<prateek> Whenever i do such things (open as root >>edit as root)
<prateek> error: unknown host etc
<ScorpKing> ugh..
<prateek> no
<prateek> sorry its correct
<prateek> eth0 is der
<ScorpKing> ah nice
<prateek> scorpking..
<ScorpKing> then run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to see if it works
<prateek> before i restart it
<ScorpKing> ?
<prateek> plz tell me one thing
<prateek> as
<prateek> i do such opertaions such as open as root
<prateek> i get errors while closing the window of dolphin
<prateek> The error is Unable to save bookmarks...
<prateek> Permmission Dinied
<ScorpKing> prateek: if you start applications from konsole it will show the errors in there. just ask here and someone will help if they know
<ScorpKing> prateek: sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /home/<yourname>/
<prateek> ok...tell me how can i IM them?
<prateek> that will make me root?
<ScorpKing> no that will fix that error
<prateek> command not found
<prateek> command not found
<ScorpKing> prateek: what did you type?
<prateek> same thing...prateek: sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /home/<yourname>/
<prateek> yourname=prateek
<ScorpKing> replace <yourname> with your username
<prateek> ya...i know that
<ScorpKing> ah
<prateek> command not found error
<ScorpKing> weird..
<prateek> yup
<uhriventis> Ok
<prateek> is there no GUI method?
<ScorpKing> !register | uhriventis
<ubottu> uhriventis: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<prateek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11102/
<prateek> see this
<ScorpKing> prateek: i use konsole for almost everything so i'm not sure. i think there is an option if you right-click on your home folder in konqueror
<ScorpKing> prateek: hehe. don't put prateek: in there
<ScorpKing> sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /home/prateek/
<prateek> yes..i have tried that many a times before for folders on my ntfs partitions...i open them as rot change their owners and come back to see nothing changed and this bookmarks error
<ScorpKing> just like that ^
<prateek> -R for no errors?
<prateek> No error this time
<ScorpKing> -R = recursive
<prateek> man u rock
<prateek> did it right
<prateek> no error
<ScorpKing> prateek: it should work now :)
<prateek> can i do it for those NTFS partitions?
<ScorpKing> prateek: you can mount it with your uuid
<prateek> how how?
<ScorpKing> prateek: for egsample - sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/hdb1 /media/windows
<ScorpKing> exsample*
<Dr_willis> Hmmm.. Who do i smack for the idea of  a device showing up as  ' system:/media/sdf1 ' when in fact its actually been mounted to /media/disk  :)
<prateek> english is funny languae
 * ScorpKing can't spell
<prateek> ge
<prateek> example
<ScorpKing> ah
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: you have to set a label for that disk
<haemogoblin> Hi there
<haemogoblin> i crashed
<haemogoblin> someone on here was giving me install tips
<prateek> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/Window: No such file or directory
<prateek> FUSE mount point creation failed
<prateek> Unmounting /dev/sda1 (Windows xp)
<haemogoblin> Are they still around?
<prateek> Hey it unmounted it :(
<Dr_willis> ScorpKing,  it shouldent matter..  It would make MUCh more sence for it to be  using system:/media/disk   in both cases.. or  /media/sdf1 in both cases.
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: i'd look in /etc/udev/rules.d/<something> for other options
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: i agree
<eagles0513875> haemogoblin: install tips for what
<Dr_willis> I normally do make labels. :) but i just formated this one.
<prateek> eagles0513875: i didnt work
<Dr_willis> Now to see if it boots. :) bb in a few
<prateek> it
<eagles0513875> prateek: :( the ntfs-3g didnt work
<prateek> eagles0513875: no the internet thing.
<eagles0513875> prateek: O_o
<eagles0513875> refresh my memory dude
<prateek> but scorpion helped me
<prateek> he deleted some lines from Interfaces
<haemogoblin> installing Quanta
<eagles0513875> ur wifi issue
<prateek> actually 1 line
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: he had duplicate eth0 entries in interfaces
<eagles0513875> haemogoblin: it should be in repo
<eagles0513875> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2346 kB, installed size 5704 kB
<eagles0513875> speaking of im going to do the same thing
<ScorpKing> haemogoblin: sudo aptitude install quanta
<haemogoblin> thank you
<prateek> ScorpKing: is 521 MB ram too low for Compiz?
<prateek> and screenlets
<prateek> and wine
<uhriventis> Naw
<uhriventis> I've a gig. but, I think 512 should be fine for some stuff
<haemogoblin> where do i learn how this suda think works?
<ScorpKing> prateek: i'm not sure. you'll have to test it
<uhriventis> Maybe not all the bells and whistles but, just enough
<prateek> i tested on Ubuntu 7.10
<ScorpKing> !sudo | uhriventis
<haemogoblin> sudo even
<ScorpKing> oops
<prateek> slowly its performance decresed exponentially
<violinappren> hi all, any body knows how to make USB disks get mount with utf8 option? i'm running kubuntu-kde4-desktop on gutsy
<eagles0513875> prateek: do u have open gl enabled
<ScorpKing> haemogoblin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<prateek> and i got sluggish mouse and a sluggish pc and i got shifted to Bill Gates xp
<haemogoblin> i can thank you scorp
<prateek> hw do i check?
<ScorpKing> haemogoblin: you're welcome
<ScorpKing> i have to get back to work. have fun guys
<stdin> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<eagles0513875> prateek: run glxinfo in konsole
<uhriventis> ooo, 91 percent done till kde4 is ready
<prateek> k
<Przemek1910> www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<eagles0513875> ?
<prateek> therez a matrix
<prateek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11103/
<eagles0513875> prateek: near the top it should say direct rendering yes
<prateek> yes
<eagles0513875> prateek: u should be fine
<prateek> openGl...is it counterpart of directX as in xp
<eagles0513875> yep
<spine55> I can't seem to get the proprietary NVIDIA graphics driver to stay setup.  Everytime I reboot and have to resinstall it.
<prateek> can i play my NFS MW in it?
<eagles0513875> ? really
<prateek> with it..
<eagles0513875> prateek: u would have to install wine
<prateek> yes..i know that
<prateek> but it needs DirectX 9c
<prateek> that is not with wine
<prateek> can openGL do it
<xsacha> wine has directx9
<prateek> wot!
<prateek> man.
<xsacha> wine can play crysis..
<xsacha> albeit with some graphical glitches
<prateek> NFS Prostreet
<xsacha> if you wanna know if wine plays your app, check the app database.. appdb.winehq.org
<prateek> and ya is my pc a lowend just bcoz i have 512 MB ram (128 Graphics onboard) and a core 2 duo @ 2
<prateek> .00 Hhz
<eagles0513875> prateek: ull need wine to play any windows game
<eagles0513875> except unreal series which is also coded for linux
<xsacha> prateek: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9854
<eagles0513875> its in hardy repos
<xsacha> thats prostreet... note that the entry is over 2 months old. so that bug may be fixed
<prateek> xsacha: well thanks..but the graphics in pc are too bad
<prateek> they resemble Midtown Madness
<prateek> eagles0513875: i have a slow internet connection so i cant download things...is there any command which i can type in terminal and the packages ("SETUP") is downloaded on another pc and i can bring to my pc and install them
<eagles0513875> not that i know of prateek
<eagles0513875> u wired or wireless
<prateek> no....
<prateek> i mean i will go to that pc and type it
<prateek> there
<prateek> and then get it my poor pc
<prateek> ?
<prateek> how can i send private messages?
<IppatsuMan> prateek: you may find this project interesting: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<prateek> see this i know
<prateek> i knew this thing
<prateek> suppose i want to get JUST WINE
<prateek> on a non interent PC how will i get it!
<prateek> any ideas?
<prateek> suppose i want to get JUST WINE
<prateek> [18:17] <prateek> on a non interent PC how will i get it!
<xsacha> you can add a cd rom as a source
<xsacha> i think there's also some instructions on how to get it from another computer but i dont remember
<xsacha> you could always just d/l the wine.deb file and then send it to your computer
<xsacha> however you send files.. flash drive or whatever
<suze> hello i have alc861 vd realtek and i have this issue when i record with audacity i have nice volume when i try to record with recordmydesktop i get low volume
<suze> wtf?
<ASUS-tek> wtf
<ASUS-tek> ??
<ASUS-tek> suze is a nice nick
<suze> any idea?
<suze> what boring problem
<suze> -_-
<flotishu_>  firestarter problem since i removed it , then instaled kmyfirewall. removed it. and reinstalled firestarter. http://pastebin.com/m723ea818     some apps like firefox or etherape are not runing too.  help?
<ASUS-tek> there are 355 users but no one for the rescue or help sick ppl
<prateek> xsacha: i have a penfrive thats no prob...bt for most of things we dont get DEB, click on it..it starts downloading it and then it installes it...i dont see "setup" anytime
<ASUS-tek> prateek u Indian
<prateek> yes
<prateek> ASUS-tek: Yes.....u
<prateek> ??
<ASUS-tek> lol me to
<ASUS-tek> wehre u located in Indian
<prateek> Delhi..
<prateek> u
<ASUS-tek> lol me at Mumbai
<ASUS-tek> very nice to see ya dude
<prateek> Same here...felt alone
<ASUS-tek> humm.. waht do u do by the way u student
<prateek> i am an engineering guy...DCE
<prateek> heard name?
<prateek> Ist Yr
<ASUS-tek> do u feel ubuntu if marketed with computer manufacture will be sucessful
<ASUS-tek> in India
<prateek> No
<ASUS-tek> what do u feel
<prateek> No
<ASUS-tek> what y no justify naan also
<ASUS-tek> dont jsut say no
<prateek> See the problem is Ubuntu always needs you to have a interenet connection
<ASUS-tek> y it will not be sucessful
<ASUS-tek> ya man ur ight
<ASUS-tek> humm..
<prateek> and internet is not so accesible as in America
<ASUS-tek> and what else u can say
<prateek> also
<ASUS-tek> tya ur right
<prateek> there is no EXE thing here
<ASUS-tek> u have tryed using other distro
<prateek> yes
<prateek> i used Kubuntu
<ASUS-tek> what do u feel aobut them
<prateek> I use Kubuntu
<neville_> What do you mean EXE thing prateek
<ASUS-tek> besides derbian
<ASUS-tek> nevill
<prateek> neville_: if i dont use wine..ubuntu doesnt know what Setup.exe means
<prateek> also
<ASUS-tek> here they are used to say software like exe and all here in ubuntu u just need a net connectoing and u downlad the software
<prateek> ASUS-tek: i cant!
<flotishu_> how to send a message on a windows client machine ?
<prateek> i have 400 MB only a month
<ASUS-tek> parteek what do u feel about pclinuxos
<prateek> i cant download stuff!
<ASUS-tek> have u tryed that distro
<ASUS-tek> well how come prateek
<psycodad> flotishu_: you smb win popups ?
<ASUS-tek> prateek i am pm ing ya
<psycodad> sorry, you mean was meant to say
<prateek> mtnl gives me 400 MB only
<prateek> ASUS-tek: r u on orkut
<flotishu_> psycodad ya. like net send in windows
<ASUS-tek> ya add me my email add
<ASUS-tek> u all can add me
<ASUS-tek> my email address
<xsacha> 400MB a month? sounds like a 3rd world country
<ASUS-tek> eumakant@gmail.com
<prateek> ASUS-tek: it says i cant send private message
<ASUS-tek> ya man ur right
<xsacha> ive had this 10mbit downstream for over 10 years now
<psycodad> flotishu_: smbclient should iirc be able to do this
<prateek> xsacha: ya india...third world
<ASUS-tek> just add me i ahve given ya my email address
<xsacha> 400MB takes a few mins
<prateek> xsacha: u all are developed
<viperserv2> hmm
<ASUS-tek> but me on 256 kbps connection
<prateek> xsacha: we are developing
<flotishu_> psycodad what is it?
<xsacha> oh yeah, sorry
<ASUS-tek> ya man ur very true
<psycodad> flotishu_: and there is the specialized linpopup
<prateek> ASUS-tek: i cant send private messages
<xsacha> thought you said you were in US prateek
<ASUS-tek> it all rightu dont have to sorry if we were not we wont be here
<xsacha> nvm
<flotishu_> psycodad what is smbcleint
<prateek> xsacha: India..i said India..i love India
<ASUS-tek> me to lots
<psycodad> flotishu_: smbclient is a samba client, go do an 'aptitude search smbclient'
<ASUS-tek> parteek add me
<flotishu_> k
<ASUS-tek> me haveing my pic with the Indian flag and ubuntu logo
<prateek> ASUS-tek: funny...when i click on Add in Konquere browseer nothin happens
<prateek> HA HA HA
<xsacha> im from australia :)
<ASUS-tek> kool man
<prateek> xsacha: oh
<ASUS-tek> how is like in australia
<prateek> Racial Discrimination against indians there?
<ASUS-tek> life*
<psycodad> flotishu_: linpopup is also in the ubuntu repositories, i just never used it, smbclient works fine for that purpose
<prateek> i heard it
<prateek> xsacha?
<xsacha> really?
<ASUS-tek> lol
<xsacha> not that i know of
<prateek> xsacha: yup
<flotishu_> psycodad linpop will send msng to linux from linux machines?
<xsacha> heaps of indians here. a lot of the guys at uni are indian
<ASUS-tek> ok tell me how is the night life in it oz contry
<prateek> xsacha: man in indian newspapers it came everyday about those raxi drivers
<prateek> TAXI
<ASUS-tek> ya man ur right prateek
<xsacha> ohh yeah i saw taxi drivers.. a taxi driver got killed, so they had big protest
<prateek> ASUS-tek: u add me smartygoldenfish@yahoo.co.in
<ASUS-tek> i als o heard about it i had also heard about Pak
<psycodad> flotishu_: oh, i think you're right it seems like linpopup mimics the windows behaviour on linux, as i said never used it, smbclient is fine to send winpopups to win32 clients
<prateek> ASUS-tek: send invite friend
<ASUS-tek> xsacha
<ASUS-tek> u ther
<psycodad> flotishu_: go for smbclient, that works and is a nice tool for other tasks too
<xsacha> yeah?
<ASUS-tek> ok wiat
<mohi> hi :)
<uhriventis> My KDE4 bar is gone. How can I launch it?
<xsacha> uhriventis: run plasma ?
<ASUS-tek> done
<ASUS-tek> have added ya
<uhriventis> how would I do that
<ASUS-tek> xsacha how is life in oz
<ASUS-tek> like u also studying
<ASUS-tek> or student
<prateek> ASUS-tek: yaar kucch nahi aaya...tujhe hindi to aati hai naa
<flotishu_> psycodad i have it. how to use it?
<ASUS-tek> how is oz university different from uni at the USA
<mohi> I have problem with my disks in Hardy. I cant write on them in Kubuntu
<ASUS-tek> wiat
<xsacha> i dunno what uni is like in US
<hypernewbie_> mohi: are those disks ntfs?
<ASUS-tek> Prateek Jain
<ASUS-tek> i have add ya now
<xsacha> but it's pretty good here
<mohi> hypernewbie_: no. fat32 and ext3
<prateek> ASUS-tek: kk\
<hypernewbie_> oh :X
<ASUS-tek> Rohini Sec 8, New Delhi, India
<uhriventis> Plasma is running it's still not up
<ASUS-tek> hehe
<prateek> ha ha
<prateek> thats GPS
<ASUS-tek> xsacha ok tell me more about the life in austrilia
<ASUS-tek> australia *
<ASUS-tek> tell naa
<xsacha> i dunno, it's just normal to me. nothing to compare it with
<ASUS-tek> promote ur country
<prateek> ASUS-tek: how did u send me a private message...did u register somewhere!
<ASUS-tek> ya man
<prateek> ASUS-tek: how
<xsacha> why do i need to promote it? :P
<prateek> where
<ASUS-tek> am also new at this irc client
<psycodad> flotishu_: echo "message" | smbclient -M MACHINE
<ASUS-tek> wait
<prateek> ASUS-tek; ye xsacha sahi mood mein nahi lagat
<prateek> a
<prateek> sala bhow khaa raha hai
<ASUS-tek> like i also asked the same on the mains u jsut have to type soem command
<ASUS-tek> i dont rememberthat
<ASUS-tek> am using opea browser
<eagles0513875> prateek: mmm english plz lol
<prateek> eagles0513875: can u tell me how i can send private messages
<ASUS-tek> tell him how to register to this irc client
<prateek> eagles0513875: u r ma saviour!
<ASUS-tek> eagles0513875
<ASUS-tek> hahah nice
<prateek> ASUS-tek:where in mumbai?
<eagles0513875> !register | prateek
<ubottu> prateek: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ASUS-tek> well i ahve add ya orkut u can now chat with me on gtalk
<IppatsuMan> #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatting, please join there
<ASUS-tek> « /nick <nickname>
<ASUS-tek> do this prateek
<ASUS-tek> « /nick <nickname>
<prateek> « /nick prateekjain
<prateek> like this?
<ASUS-tek> in the <>
<prateek> bt where?
<ASUS-tek> in the mains
<prateek> where?
<ASUS-tek> xsacha
<gsa> Hi all how do i invite someone to private chat?
<ASUS-tek> tell him naan
<ASUS-tek> like me using opera i did it on the mains
<prateek> bada confusing hai
<ASUS-tek> ya man ur right
<prateek> i cant see any mains!
<a> just /nick prateekjain
<ASUS-tek> this is the mains
<a> starting with /
<xsacha> prateek: just type it here in chat
<ASUS-tek> xsacha
<xsacha> prateek: /nick prateekjain
<ASUS-tek> lol nice to see ya
<prateek> some spoonfeeding!
<prateek> i need
<ASUS-tek> xsacha which softwaer u sing for cahting
<uhriventis> I'll wait a little while untill KDE4 gets their act together
<prateekjain> yahoo!
<xsacha> ASUS-tek: konversation
<ASUS-tek> kool
<ASUS-tek> woww
<ASUS-tek> ok nice but me on win xp
<prateekjain> bt i cant still send private msg to ASUS-tek
<ASUS-tek> u know any good softewer on win xp
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<prateekjain> ASUS-tek: i am a master of WIndows Xp
<ASUS-tek> hahah
<ASUS-tek> but i wana promote linux in INdia :(
<ASUS-tek> like puppy linux
<ASUS-tek> or pclinusos and
<prateekjain> ASUS-tek: well we shaare intrests
<prateekjain> see ubuntu is a good Linux
<prateekjain> and alos i saw gOS
<prateekjain> or google OS
<ASUS-tek> ya man but i guess it has lots of bold ware i gues
<prateekjain> it rocks
<prateekjain> bold ware?
<ASUS-tek> ya man i also ryed rocket or now space Gos
<ASUS-tek> ok i only tryed it onh live mode
<prateekjain> yes...its too facebook oriented
<ASUS-tek> ya man
<prateekjain> though google owns Orkut
<ASUS-tek> but me not quite active on face book
<prateekjain> google gone nuts
<ASUS-tek> i am wondering when they will introduce orkut
<prateekjain> i dont hv account
<ASUS-tek> account wehre
<ASUS-tek> on facebook
<mohi> how should we change the owner of a partition in linux?
<ASUS-tek> I AM pRaTeEk Jain
<ASUS-tek> 1. I am a good boy
<ASUS-tek> 2. I want to know why you want to know what you want to know.
<ASUS-tek> hahah
<prateekjain> also i biggest prob in Ubuntu is people who ALWAYS overrate it just because its A free OS
<ASUS-tek> 3. Hee hee.
<ASUS-tek> 4. A mosquito in search of false love. Become my friend. But introduce yourself before adding me.
<prateekjain> ha ha
<ASUS-tek> haha humm.. kind of
<prateekjain> i wrote it myself
<ASUS-tek> 7. Who let the dogs out.
<ASUS-tek> 8. I'm a fun loving guy who predicts the past.
<ASUS-tek> haha very nice
<prateekjain> wot r u..a student?
<ASUS-tek> me was at the last yr of enginering
<ASUS-tek> me now ding time pass
<prateekjain> kk
<ASUS-tek> me on vactions
<prateekjain> ok
<ASUS-tek> pak raha hai
<prateekjain> which colg?
<prateekjain> which colg?
<ASUS-tek> me some study center in mumbai
<prateekjain> ok...heard DCE
<prateekjain> ?
<ASUS-tek> maray ko girl friends bee nahee hai aabi
<ASUS-tek> nope
<ASUS-tek> dce is dont know man
<prateekjain> koi ni
<ASUS-tek> am more fo mumbai centric i dont know bout the work aobut side it
<prateekjain> IIT-D?
<prateekjain> aamchi mumbai
<ASUS-tek> wow u in IIT
<IppatsuMan> prateekjain, ASUS-tek: this tries to be a technical support channel, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatting. Enjoy you stay ^_^
<ASUS-tek> kool
<ASUS-tek> super kool man
<Pici> or #kubuntu-offtopic
<ASUS-tek> nope i wont
<ASUS-tek> heheh
<ASUS-tek> pici u also student
<prateekjain> IppatsuMan: i was waiting for just this warning...when we ask questions noone replies
<mohi> how should I change the owner of a partition in linux? (exept home and / )
<ASUS-tek> ya man
<Pici> ASUS-tek: I am, but this is not a place to discuss that, this is a support channel.
<prateekjain> and when we go off the topic..every1
<ASUS-tek> all sick ppl here they just never help ppl
<prateekjain> ASUS-tek: inko gali deni ho to hindi likh
<ASUS-tek> pici is also dont that
<ASUS-tek> haha
<ASUS-tek> chuu salay
<flotishu_> psycodad echo "hello putt muzammal" | smbclient -M 192.168.11.2
<flotishu_> [sudo] password for user1:
<flotishu_> timeout connecting to 192.168.11.2:139
<flotishu_> Error connecting to 192.168.11.2 (Operation already in progress)
<flotishu_> Connection to 192.168.11.2 failed. Error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<prateekjain> hindi hamari rashtrabhasha hia..in goro ko kya pata
<ASUS-tek> prateek jain how u doing in iit
<ASUS-tek> hahaha
<ASUS-tek> nice man
<prateekjain> man!
<Pici> !ops | prateekjain ASUS-tek
<ubottu> prateekjain ASUS-tek: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<mohi> !in
<prateekjain> i am not in iit
<ubottu> Factoid in not found
<ASUS-tek> lol hope they can read hindi
<prateekjain> nop: inko english nahi aati hindi kya bolnge
<prateekjain> ubottu: whot is this
<psycodad> flotishu_: your linux box probably needs to join the windows domain, also the remote machine must be listening for those messages, a lot of windows boxes have this turned of nowadays. Check if it works from another windows machine first
<Helios_> :d
<IppatsuMan> ASUS-tek: help is community driven. Just be polite and wait. When someone who knows and has time will read your question, he/she will answer. Flooding the channel with random chat won't help anyone in finding your question.
<Helios_> :D
<mohi> :S
<Pici> PriceChild, jdavies: Thanks
<mohi> ty guyz
<jdavies> Pici: no problem
<Pramod> :)
<flotishu_> psycodad its listening
<flotishu_> psycodad works for other windows clients
<psycodad> flotishu_: maybe check whats in the windows clients log, maybe as said you need to join the machine into the windows domain with 'net join', but I am not 100% sure
<flotishu_> ok
<gsa> Hi all, i have no sound in my laptop Lenovo 3000 N200 i have Realtek ALC861VD sound card can any one help me pls?
<navetz> can someone help me fix my cd/dvd rom drive
<navetz> I don't think it is mounted
<navetz> but it detects that I have a blank cd in it.
<mooling> howdy
<mooling> well i am a new be be here with the linux stuff but so far so good ;)
<mooling> anyone here at all?
<injhgfjkhd> hello, I am now using the newest version of Kubuntu, 8.10 , all is OK, but there is not working sound - when I run alsamixer, it writes alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<navetz> what type should a dvd burner be mounted as?
<mooling> is there a working DC++ for kubuntu ?
<cinex> k3b would mount it ?
<cinex> mooling: there is something althoguh i forget its name
<cinex> and it was not as nice
<mooling> ok that is kewl
<tinin> injhgfjkhd 8.10?
<tinin> is that released yet?
<cinex> youd have to google round for it
<mooling> am used to apex on the old xp
<mooling> ok yeah i will try to constarin myself with too many questions in the beginning and use the good friend of google
<Hobbsee> tinin: is it october, 2008 yet?
<injhgfjkhd>  tinin: I dont know -
<tinin> Hobbsee I don't think so, but maybe was using injhgfjkhd it :P
<genii> injhgfjkhd: If you're in fact using the development version of 8.10 ask in #ubuntu+1 about problems please
<Hobbsee> tinin: same answer :)
<injhgfjkhd> genii: I downloaded kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Hobbsee> genii: it's unlikely he'd be on irc if he was.. :)
<tinin> injhgfjkhd and wich sound card do you have?
<genii> injhgfjkhd: Then you have Hardy Heron 8.04
<gsa> I have the same problem with realteks sound card
<injhgfjkhd> genii:I have a realtek sound card ..
<gsa> Realtek ALC861VD
<injhgfjkhd> gsa:have you velved it?
<injhgfjkhd> gsa:have you solved it?
<gsa> IM sorry but whats is "velvet"
<tinin> realtek sould just work, just google a bit to see if there are any problems (ALC861VD+ubuntu)
<tinin> injhgfjkhd do you know your exact model?
<gsa> i have and i tryed some of the solutions i finded on google but it dont work
<Tw|sT> ah... gotta love client updates
<injhgfjkhd> tinin:I dont know, but in previous Kubuntu it worked fine ...
<Tw|sT> g'mornin' everyone
<Tw|sT> :)
<tinin> injhgfjkhd so it will work in this edition too
<tinin> injhgfjkhd have you installed alsa packages?
<tinin> alsa-base alsa-utils libasound2 linux-sound-base
<injhgfjkhd> tinin: no, I am going to install it
<injhgfjkhd> tinin:it is already installed
<prateekjain> test
<godlyserver> anyone here know about the internet setup in burma? as in are they filtering all traffic?
<tinin> injhgfjkhd test it, and check out if the volume is on
<tinin> injhgfjkhd I can't help you more
<tinin> don't know
<injhgfjkhd> tinin:
<injhgfjkhd> alsa-base is already the newest version.alsa-utils is already the newest version.libasound2 is already the newest version.linux-sound-base is already the newest version.
<ASUS-tek> prateekjain		 mar gaya kya
<prateekjain> ASUS-tek:yes
<tinin> late
<Pramod> wat
<Pramod> wat's alsa?
<prateekjain> 56] <prateekjain> i have a dual boot box
<prateekjain> [Fri May 9 2008] [19:32:06] <prateekjain> kubuntu 7.10 and xpsp2
<prateekjain> [Fri May 9 2008] [19:32:34] <prateekjain> my NTFS partitions' have owner as ROOt
<prateekjain> [Fri May 9 2008] [19:32:41] <prateekjain> i want to change ot
<prateekjain> [Fri May 9 2008] [19:32:43] <prateekjain> it
<prateekjain> [Fri May 9 2008] [19:32:47] <prateekjain> how can i do so?
<jabba> !paste | prateekjain
<ubottu> prateekjain: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<prateekjain> oh
<prateekjain> sorry
<prateekjain> ubottu: thanku my bot
<ubottu> Factoid thanku my bot not found
<prateekjain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11113/
<jabba> !also | Pramod
<ubottu> Factoid also not found
<jabba> ack
<jabba> !alsa | Pramod
<ubottu> Pramod: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tinin> prateekjain try installing and using ntfs-config
<prateekjain> how can i do so
<Pramod> thanks
<jhutchins_wk> Why are we still using Arts?  Will we still have arts, and alsa, and pulseaudio?
<tinin> prateekjain do in a konsole: sudo aptitude install ntfs-config
<jhutchins_wk> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tinin> and then do: ntfs-config
<tinin> or sudo ntfs-config if it complains
<prateekjain> ok
<tinin> injhgfjkhd try kinfoccenter to guess wich is your sound card, it should tell you something in a line that says audio device
<prateekjain> tintin: then
<tinin> *kinfocenter
<prateekjain> i have a dialog box
<tinin> prateekjain use it
<prateekjain> nop: i have to tick both
<prateekjain> ?
<tinin> i don't have it on my screen
<Pramod> !ntfs | Pramod
<prateekjain> ok
<prateekjain> i did it now
<prateekjain> ?
<tinin> prateekjain I don't use ntfs, it is buggish, delete your windows and use ext3 as filesystem :P
<tinin> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<prateekjain> ubottu: thanks bot
<ubottu> Factoid thanks bot not found
<genii> hehe
<tinin> prateekjainbit should work if you ticked
<prateekjain> no no
<prateekjain> i wish to know how can i change ownership
<tinin> prateekjain so then use the wonderful configuration tools avaliable in kde
<tinin> control ccenter
<tinin> advanced
<tinin> hard drives
<tinin> and then you should check if that partition is marked as writeable
<genii> The ownership of partitions is assigned to root every boot by the udev subsystem. You can't easily (permanantly) change the ownership of them without messing with udev. Better to make a folder on it and assign that to whichever user is supposed to write there
<seeilin> hi
<tinin> prateekjain genii is right
<prateekjain> genii: but whatif i allraedy have a folder
<tinin> make a folder there and do what you want with it
<tinin> change the permissions to the folder
<genii> prateekjain: Then use chown there to make it owned by who is supposed to write there
<tinin> not to the harddrive
<prateekjain> genii: i didnt get it
<tinin> prateekjain first try the system configuration pannel
<tinin> and check if that partition is marked as writeable
<tinin> then you could just open konqueror as root (do: sudo konqueror) and modify the permissions of the folder (right click) to your user
<tinin> is should be easy
<prateekjain> ok
<prateekjain> lemme give it a try
<Dr_Willis> Its 'best' to learn to do some things from the shell. :)
<Dr_Willis> I cheat and use 'mc' as root as a happy in-be-tween
<prateekjain> see there are two boxes in bottom...Owner And group
<prateekjain> i should set both prateek...right?
<tinin> it should work well if you do that
<prateekjain> tinin: its not!
<tinin> sorry, I don't know more
<prateekjain> when i click OK and then see props again...the values are chaged to root
<tinin> try to rebbot maybe
<prateekjain> hydrogen:
<tinin> or use ext3 if you can, so you won't have headaches or need to defragment
<prateekjain> tinin: thats wrong..a problem is to be "solved" not "changed"
<prateekjain> ok..thank u guyz
<hydrogen> Don't be annoying./
<mickael_> hi
 * Dr_Willis has totally missed the problem.
<tinin> there are several ways to do things, if you are not able one way...
<tinin> read more about it or just wait for some help
<prateekjain> tinin: As in quantum physics..we are bound to slove under some constraints...
<prateekjain> solve
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228432  why wont they fix kde 4.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228432 in ubuntu "kde 4.0.4 got conflicts with Qt 4.4" [Undecided,New]
<Pramod> KDE 4 is not yet stable...
<wesley> Pramod that doesnt mean kubuntu does not have top fix there faults they made ( kde 4 is stable )
<tinin> KDE 4.1 svn seems more stable and usable thatn kde4.04
<Pramod> and yet got some things missing... :D
<wesley> kde 4.1 will be better i know
<BonesolTeraDyne> Thus the name KDE "4.0.4"
<wesley> yeah kubuntu screwed kde 4.0.4
<tinin> It would be great to have test packages for kde4.1 svn the same way amarok2 svn (neon) has
<wesley> tinin i know but kde 4.1 is not useable for produvity right now its still in heavy deb
<wesley> dev
<wesley> about 2 month and a half kde 4.1 will be there
<tinin> opensuse has kde 4.1 svn packages avaliable
<tinin> they are nice
<BizMan2008> hey i just installed a fresh kubuntu 8.04 w/ kde4 ... now a few things are missing that i had before, volume keys dont work.... and no battery meter :(
<BizMan2008> any ideas?
<tinin> yeah
<tinin> use kde 3
<tinin> for ther moment
<BizMan2008> lol
<BizMan2008> the volume keys is not a distro issue
<Pramod> it's just a driver issue...
<wesley> http://dot.kde.org/1210150521/  they recommend to upgrade to 4.0.4 so kubuntu did mess up with wanting to update Qt 4.3
<BizMan2008> it worked in 7.10 w/ kde3
<BizMan2008> even when i had kde4 side by side it worked
<BizMan2008> same thing with the battery daemon
<wesley> KDE 4.0.4 is still based on Qt 4.3 as is the case with the whole KDE 4.0 series. So put on your update shoes and install 4.0.4 today.
<BizMan2008> i have 4.0.4 already
<BizMan2008> no difference
<obvio171> i ran a full-upgrade on kubuntu-kde4-amd64 and now kwin won't start on its own. does anybody know what could be wrong?
<wesley> wich distro
<wesley> bizman
<BizMan2008> kubuntu 8.04
<BizMan2008> i dont mind it not being as usable as kde 3.5, but these other things i dont see why they dont work, and again it worked when i had kde 4 side by side with kde 3
<wesley> BizMan did you upgrade Qt 4.3
<jabba> is there a reason resize2fs was broken out of e2fsadm?
<BizMan2008> didnt it do it automatically with the 4.0.4 update?
<godlyserver> hmm my mouse keeps frezzing every 5 minutes and cant figure out what causes it ...
<Tw|sT> hey, how do you disable the Kubuntu (& Ubuntu) load screens?  I'd like to see all my services, devices and so on as they load.
<wesley> yeah and that causing qiut some problems BizMan
<BizMan2008> hmm
<BizMan2008> so what do i do
 * Tw|sT hits google in search of the answer
<godlyserver> colour test one
<stdin> Tw|sT: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove all the instances of "splash"
<wesley> stdin when are they going to fix kde 4.0.4 i am sure of i Qt 4.4 is causing those problems
<stdin> wesley: maybe if you assigned the bug to the right package then the relevant people would see it, and file a bug upstream
<wesley> stdin where should i assigned it to ?
<stdin> if you think Qt is the problem, to qt4-x11
<stdin> if you think kdelibs is the problem, kde4libs
<wesley> its related to kde 4.0.4
<wesley> so kde4base or what ?
<stdin> I told you the options
<stdin> <stdin> if you think Qt is the problem, to qt4-x11
<stdin> <stdin> if you think kdelibs is the problem, kde4libs
<wesley> stdin okay
<wesley> so do i need to fil that by project or psckage ?
<stdin> they are the packages
<wesley> okay i fil it there
<eidolon> was requested to move this quesiton over to here, i'll re-paste:
<eidolon> so, i ahve a problem / question about adept updater.  I frequently see updates come over - which is just fine.  I click on one of hte packages, select 'details' and click on 'developer changelog' - and most of the time it's empty.  So how do i find out why this update is being installed?  example is today i have an update to foomatic-filters - i don't know what this update is, why i'm installing it, or what changed.
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/228710  stdin here you have the bug report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228710 in qt4-x11 "kde 4.0.4 got conflicts with Qt 4.4" [Undecided,New]
<stdin> you don't have to post it twice
<wesley> thats what you said stdin post it in right
<wesley> part of lauchpad
<eidolon> well, different channel.  it's always tricky to figure out if a repost is necessary.  i dont know how much crossover ther eis between channels (and, honestly, it' snot my problem if someone is monitoring both channels, and they get 2 copies)
<stdin> you created another report, you could have just changed the source package from the original
<stdin> but I've marked the other as a dup now
<eidolon> anyway - the 'changelog' issue is a Known Issue [tm]?
<wesley> i dint know i just could change it
<stdin> weedar: see the little arrow by the source package name, you can click that
<stdin> wesley: ^
<wesley> but i believe thats the problem and it realy needs to fix doesnt look good on kde4 a update with is not as good as 4.0.3
<bleaked> how does one configure firefox to associate mimetypes with kde applications?  i don't mind doing it by hand, i just want to be able to open files from the download dialog.  (i really wish gnome and kde could standardize things like this and file pickers..but oh well..)
<Tw|sT> stdin: Thanks!
<Tw|sT> :)
<eagles0513875> any java programmers in here
<Tw|sT> yeah, that's mucho better
<genii> Hehe "This might void your warranty!" new Firefox warning when you do about:config
<genii> oops wrong channel sorry
<BluesKaj> well, i already dumped FF :)
<BonesolTeraDyne> As did I.
<BluesKaj> altho the auto-skip cursor in the google searchbar is still an annoyance
<BluesKaj> in konq
<navetz> is there a remount command to remount my cdrom drive?
<jabba> !mount | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jabba> navetz: see also mount(8)
<BluesKaj> I have to state the obvious, navetz , it shows the cdrom as unmounted when there's no media in it
<jabba> well then.
<BluesKaj> no patience
<jabba> BluesKaj: it took longer to start konversation, join, and ask than it did to do "man 8 mount" and then "/remount"
<BluesKaj> sometimes jabba , one has to assume that some visitors are newbs , hence telling them to use man pages means nothing to them
<jabba> BluesKaj: which is why i pulled the factoid.
<BluesKaj> factoids are bit too technical sometimes
<jabba> BluesKaj: googling for remount+cdrom+kubuntu also provides meaninful data.
<jabba> i do understand benefit-of-the-doubt, but at some point users do have to help themselves, too.
<BluesKaj> meaningful data is what to a newb :)
<TheFuzzball> Hi, I am looking for Qt 4.4 packages for Kubuntu, does anyone know a source?
<ASUS-tek> nope
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: enable hardy-backports
<m0nkfish> hi
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, I have hardy backports
<Jucato> just update then? it should be there according to http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/57
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, that says Neon has them, but that is of no use to me
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: see first sentence
<TheFuzzball> Jucato, "entering" they are not there
<TheFuzzball> and I need to compile KDE 4.1 trunk
<Jucato> maybe wait for a bit? (or you can always compile)
<TheFuzzball> I am using an old computer and It takes ages to compile Qt
<Jucato> according to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz it should already be in hardy-backports. did you apt-get update first before checking?
<TheFuzzball> yea
<TheFuzzball> I'll doublecheck
<TheFuzzball> I think I know what my problem is...
<Jucato> if you're using a mirror, maybe it hasn't hit yet
<Jucato> what?
<TheFuzzball> ...I installed Qt 4.4 RC and that is stopping me from getting 4.4 from backports
<TheFuzzball> I would have thought it would detect a newer version though
<Jucato> maybe...
<heirrook> when I start kde I get an error "KDEinit could not launch x" x = any application. it seems to be when switching between plugged in power and battery power is when this occurs.  any help appreciated
<heirrook> this error is when I try to start any application by the way
<m0nkfish> i have a pretty simple question i think
<m0nkfish> how do i change the type of indentation in kate?
<m0nkfish> cause it uses tabs at the moment (afaik) and i would prefer just a doublespace
<fkeaz> how do i tell firefox to use kmail rather than 'evolution' ?
<heirrook> fkeaz: Do you mean when you start a new email or open one that it opens with evolution?
<fkeaz> heirrook: for mailto: links
<Jucato> m0nkfish: Settings -> Configure Kate -> Editing and Indentation options
<heirrook> fkeaz:  I believe that is going to be to just set your default email client in kde
<Wise-Guy> can i ask for help enabling my DVD drive, resetting my screen resolution, and changing my keyboard configuration setupÉ
<m0nkfish> awesome thanks jucato
<berkes> I am evaluating kdevelop as an IDE; Always used Kate and/or quanta for my ruby on rails and PHP work, but....
<Wise-Guy> É is a question mark
<berkes> ..somehow kdevelop get extremely slow, eating 100% CPU at times. I have a feeling that it is trying to update the structure-view or so. Is this a known issue?
<Jucato> berkes: the good news is that kdevelop uses katepart, so you still have almost everything you love about kate in it
<Jucato> there's a #kdevelop channel too
<guilhermeblanco> zubin: you there?
<berkes> and if so, how can i fix this? Should I disable some plugin?
<heirrook> wise-guy:  either edit xorg.conf or go to control settings from kmenu
<Wise-Guy> heirrook, i dont know how to edit or what xorg.conf is
<berkes> Jucato: thans, will look there. And yea, I know it uses katepart. Its what I luuuuve about KDE: anything you use feels familiar :)
<Wise-Guy> when i go to the control settings and see the DVD drive, it says disabled
<Wise-Guy> one of the settings is wrong, i don know what to change it to
<heirrook> for the keyboard conf and display you should probably use control center from kmenu
<guilhermeblanco> For the interested of video mantainers... The current pre-release video packages update fixed the DVD playback in my environment.
<Wise-Guy> i dont see a control center, i see system settings tho
<heirrook> oh, sorry I believe it is their then for the keyboard and resolution.  what is the problem with your dvd drive?
<Wise-Guy> heirrook, it says in the system settings that it disabled
<heirrook> do you have the right driver for it?
<Wise-Guy> i dont know how to enable it
<Wise-Guy> heirrook, i used it to install the burned DVD of Hardy Heron
<Wise-Guy> but now it wont read anything
<Wise-Guy> i suspect i screwed something up in the settings
<Wise-Guy> somehow
<Wise-Guy> i picked that version because it advertized itself as easy for people who dont know what theyre doing
<Wise-Guy> that me in spade
<Wise-Guy> s
<khaije1> is there an ekiga equivalent for kde?
<khaije1> looking for a good webcam app
<heirrook> wise-guy:  what brand of drive is it?
<Wise-Guy> it says in the system page that its BurnerDVDRAM_GSA=H10N
<Wise-Guy> if that helps
<Wise-Guy> that =should be a -
<heirrook> have you used dmesg before?
<Wise-Guy> heirrook, no, i dont know what it is
<yurimxpxman> k9copy keeps crashing when I try to add a video file to create a DVD. Any ideas?
<heirrook> type the command and look through it for errors with dvd device
<Wise-Guy> ok
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> bug in audacity hardy heron 8.04
<Wise-Guy> ok, that made it say a whole lot of things, none of which i understand
<The_ManU_212> disabled selection of input devices, this is becasue of a wrong compilation with portaudio v19 i read
<The_ManU_212> some one has experience
<The_ManU_212> i use a perfectly recognized realtek ac 97 soundchip older audacity versions work
<The_ManU_212> and why uses ubuntu beta versions?
<heirrook> what is your drive labeled?  type dmesg | grep "drive label here" or type dmesg | grep dvd
<heirrook> see if that has anything
<Wise-Guy> heirrook, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11137/
<Wise-Guy> that what it said to the last dmesg thing
<p_quarles> anyone recall which file the KDE file associations are stored in?
<weswh-> you know what is disappointing...after all these years and all of these new fancy graphics cards etc...i've still never seen a better visualization for an audio player than "Milkdrop" for Winamp back in like 98/99
<weswh-> the stuff that comes with amarok is so cheesey. maybe even worse than windows media player...the one thing i like in amarok is the little bouncing "balls" you can get in the small window
<weswh-> but, not full screen
<weswh-> i want something that does 1680x1050 and looks freakin smooth and awesome
<Wise-Guy> heirrook, that gave a much shorter answer, should i post it here or at the other place like the long answerÉ
<haemogoblin> hey there can any tell if there are better drivers for the ATI rage 128
<heirrook> no I got the full one that is fine.  do you have just one drive other than your harddrive?
<haemogoblin> i'm currently just using what kubuntu came with
<Wise-Guy> heirrook, yes
<yurimxpxman> k9copy keeps crashing in DVD Author mode. Any ideas?
<heirrook> it looks like you have a newer computer right?  what version of kubuntu are you using?
<haemogoblin> me?
<heirrook> sorry wise-guy:
<haemogoblin> okies
<BluesKaj> yurimxpxman, libdvdcss2 installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<Wise-Guy> i have a semi new Lenovo computer, and Hardy Heron 8.04
<Wise-Guy> i think
<yurimxpxman> BluesKaj: yes, it is. I'm not trying to rip a DVD.. I'm trying to create one with the new version
<heirrook> have you tried any other version where is works?
<Wise-Guy> i was using dapper drake for years, but not on this comp
<BluesKaj> yes yurimxpxman, but k9copy is just a different way of setting up authoring and burning, it still uses the K3B burner engine
<yurimxpxman> BluesKaj: It doesn't give me any error messages. The stdout just says it crashed. Any ideas? :(
<heirrook> wise-guy: where does it show that the drive is disabled?  I am not running kubuntu on this computer so I am having trouble remembering where that would be
<yurimxpxman> BluesKaj: the only info I get is that it caused signal 11
<Wise-Guy> system controls, advanced , disk and file systems
<tzanger> good afternoon
<BluesKaj> ok yurimxpxman, do you have all the medibuntu repository codecs installed , just in case the codec is breaking k9copy
<Wise-Guy> then advanced, and administrator mode
<tzanger> I'm fighting with the session manager...  Every time I log in to kdm, kmail starts.  I don't have anything in .kde/Autostart, and apparently my session is empty.. where else may this be hinding?
<BluesKaj> yurimxpxman, and k9copy isn't the most stable of apps in my experience
<Wise-Guy> ok, i got another idea
<Wise-Guy> bbl
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: imgburn works nice for burning
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: it checks md5 on the fly
<BluesKaj> wirechief-intel, imgburn in linux ? ..I have it on the xp partition ..had no idea there was a linux version
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: it runs under wine
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: i found out about 2 months ago, kano the developer of kanotix told me about it.
<BluesKaj> I'm not having trouble wirechief-intel , it's yurimxpxman ...his K9copy is buggy , keeps crashing with signal11 .not good
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: oh, well missed that in the conversation, just was making noise
<BluesKaj> K3B works fine for me
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: K3B does not work fine for me, its verify fails
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: K3B verify gives me a track 1 error but if i check the media there is nothing wrong.
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: I sent them a bug report.
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: it mess's up on all three computers of different brands.
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: but with the imgburn you have to make a setting in devices otherwise your writer is not recognized.
<wirechief-intel> yurimxpmxman have you ever tried imgburn ? it runs in windows and with wine in linux
<BluesKaj> hmm, I wonder if it has to do with libk3b2..there were some bugs
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: well i would have to check but i think the oldversion of k3b worked fine
<BluesKaj> strange tho wirechief-intel , i haven't heard of many probs with k3b , usually it's due to missing codecs etc
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: may have to try that, put a old version of sidux or even knoppix on the desktop and see if i can burn kbuntu 8.04 on it.
<guilhermeblanco> BluesKaj: do you remember my DVD playback issue of 3 days ago?
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: well when it comes to media checking i watch very close.
<BluesKaj> a lot of ppl are missing ffmpeg
<guilhermeblanco> BluesKaj: I reinstalled the OS, updated everything and it continued the same bug. Around 12h ago were released some pre-release packages that fixed my issue
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: easy enough to get though.
<BluesKaj> guilhermeblanco, uhhm sort of ..did you solve it ?
<guilhermeblanco> BluesKaj: I reinstalled the OS, updated everything and it continued the same bug. Around 12h ago were released some pre-release packages that fixed my issue
<BluesKaj> yes i got that
<BluesKaj> pre-release packages ?
<BluesKaj> or updates ?
<guilhermeblanco> yes... pre-released updates
<wirechief-intel> if i ever reinstall i will have to make a copy of the ati script that was hanging me up
<BluesKaj> almost a contradiction in terms ..pre-released updates :)
<Neo_The_User> Hello!
<BluesKaj> post release updates I can understand
<Neo_The_User> Will there be Kubuntu 8.10? if so, will it have LTS?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: updates from the pre-release (ubuntu+1) base
<guilhermeblanco> BluesKaj: yeah... but I do not care... as long as it works... =P
<Jucato> it's not pre-released (past tense) though
<BluesKaj> right guilhermeblanco , exactly :)
<talavis> i am unable to compile qt4 applications since i updated to the 4.4 packages, any ideas what to do?
<Neo_The_User> I am thinking about witching from Ubuntu 8.04 (gnome) to Kubuntu only if there will be a Kubuntu version 9
<Jucato> talavis: what errors are you receiving? check if you're using the correct version of Qt (qmake -v)
<Jucato> Neo_The_User: why wouldn't there be?
<Neo_The_User> Until Kubuntu 9.04 I am staying with Ubuntu 8.04
<Jucato> that's still next year though
<Jucato> 8.10 comes first
<Neo_The_User> Jucato, is kubuntu popular?
<Jucato> One of the most popular KDE-centric distros, I'd say
<talavis> jucato:thanks, gotta change that symlink
<Neo_The_User> is Kubuntu made up of highly eperianced developors?
<Jucato> talavis: I think /etc/alternatives would take care of that
<Tw|sT> I second that.  Locally, it's the most popular distro (Little Rock, AR)
 * Jucato is not really sure what Neo_The_User is trying to say
<Neo_The_User> im trying to find out if there will be Kubuntu 9.04
<Neo_The_User> like next year
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> Neo_The_User: of course there will be. why wouldn't it?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Neo_The_User: 8.10 is next, then 9.04, 9.10, and so on
<Neo_The_User> are you sure?
<BonesolTeraDyne> yes. why?
<Tw|sT> yeah... based on their history so far, that would make sense
<Neo_The_User> oh thank god! KUBUNTU 9.04!
<Jucato> ...
<Neo_The_User> I want KDE 4 remix fully stable. thats why
<BonesolTeraDyne> ...
<BonesolTeraDyne> ah
<talavis> jucato: thanks again, works fine now
<Neo_The_User> otherwise i am staying with ubuntu 8.04 because it is stable
<Jucato> talavis: no problem. it's a common error :)
<guilhermeblanco> Neo_The_User: afaik, 8.10 will have KDE4 by defult
<Tw|sT> I see.  Yeah, by next year KDE4 should be stable
<Neo_The_User> I want stable yet highly attractive graphics
<guilhermeblanco> *default
<Jucato> Neo_The_User: that doesn't depend on Kubuntu at all, but on KDE
<Tw|sT> yeah, totally
<Neo_The_User> I just want Kubuntu to be highly attractive while very stable
<Neo_The_User> thats why I am waiting
<Jucato> what Kubuntu will be able to ship totally depends on what KDE releases. but by 9.04, KDE 4.2 would have been out anyway
<Neo_The_User> Jucato, do you use Kubuntu 8.04?
<fgh> I'm booted into a Kubuntu LiveCD right now, and I'm trying to use amarok to play music on the network and it's not working. "No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported." Is something setup wrong by default or is http, ftp actually not supported?
<Jucato> on my laptop
<Tw|sT> I think I see where your going with this... so that the whole distro is simply solid... solid enough to start pushing it onto formerly Windows only users.
<Neo_The_User> Do the majority of people in this channel use the remix or hardy or dapper????????????????????
<Pennycook> Neo_The_User: If attractiveness is all you're looking for, couldn't you install Kubuntu 8.04 (with KDE 3.5.9), install Compiz (for desktop effects) and then skin it?
 * Tw|sT uses 8.04 on 1 system, and 7.10-x64 on another
<Jucato> Neo_The_User: Kubuntu 8.04 comes with both KDE 3.5.9 and KDE 4.0.3. if you need stability, you can use KDE 3.5.9
<Neo_The_User> Pennycook, doesn't KDE 4.0 have more graphics than  3.5?
<CrunchyFerrett> whats the command to release a locked package database?
<Pennycook> What do you mean by "more graphics"? o_O
<Neo_The_User> I know Jucato.
<Neo_The_User> PennyCook, i mean more desktop effects.
<Jucato> !aptfix | CrunchyFerrett
<ubottu> CrunchyFerrett: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Neo_The_User> like colors and shit
<Pennycook> Actually, no. Compiz has far more.
<Neo_The_User> does Ubuntu 8.04 have compiz?
<fgh> Neo, with all due respect, are you just lonely?
<Tw|sT> yes
<Pennycook> Afaik you can install it on whatever.
<Neo_The_User> can i install it via synaptic?
<Tw|sT> yes
<Neo_The_User> cool. i'll go download it
<Tw|sT> do a synaptic search for compiz
<Neo_The_User> thats guys
<Tw|sT> :)
 * Tw|sT bows, humbly
<Neo_The_User> *thanks
<Neo_The_User> installing now
<Neo_The_User> hey guys, is KDE 4.0 stable at all?
<Jucato> stable? yes. complete? no. finished? absolutely not.
<Neo_The_User> when is the next LTS Kubuntu version?
<Jucato> no one except Canonical knows
<Pennycook> The only criticism I have of KDE4 is that some things aren't as simple as they should be (yet). The sudo path is a bit funny, for example.
<Neo_The_User> Can i speak with him?
<CrunchyFerrett> well lets find him and beat the answer out of him
<Tw|sT> I'd have to agree with Jucato there.  It's stable, but it needs a lot of work to really make it seem complete.
<Jucato> Neo_The_User: Canonical is a company
<Neo_The_User> ohhhhhhhhhhhh.
<Tw|sT> I've used it here, and personally, I still prefer KDE 3.5
<Jucato> !canonical | Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Neo_The_User> how can i contact them?
<Tw|sT> but then again, I prefer stability over flashy
<Neo_The_User> i love flashy and stability. what should i do?
<jdavies> Neo_The_User: see the website
<Tw|sT> yup
<Jucato> what do you need to contact them for?
<Neo_The_User> I need to ask when the next LTS IS
<Neo_The_User> is
<Tw|sT> It'll probably be like last around, and be a 10.x build.  The last LTS before 8.04 was dapper.
<fildo> n while ur there ask them to hurry up cause u need it personally to be stable
<Pennycook> Neo_The_User: Kubuntu 8.04 is supported until October 2009, which is exactly when Dapper is supported until. So I'd imagine... then?
<fildo> n see what reply u get
<Neo_The_User> 9.04 i hope will be LTS
<Jucato> no
<Neo_The_User> there is no contact us
<Tw|sT> I doubt it will be since 7.04 wasn't
<fgh> I'm booted into a Kubuntu LiveCD right now, and I'm trying to use amarok to play music on the network and it's not working. "No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported." Is something setup wrong by default or is http, ftp actually not supported? I've asked in #amarok and it appears nobody's active there.
<fgh> I'm having difficulty getting information online except "might be bugs in xine" which, c'mon... kubuntu ships with this? Seems it would be something a work-around exists for but I guess anything's possible.
<Jucato> they will announce it when they've decided.
<Neo_The_User> 9.10 be LTS?
<Jucato> !lts | Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Neo_The_User> i know ubottu! STFU
<stdin> !stfu | Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Jucato> !language | Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu shut up
<ubottu> Factoid shut up not found
<fildo> i find that fiesty is the most reliable and stable version in kubuntu for me
 * fgh sets ignore Neo_The_User a while ago
<stdin> as I like to say, if you can't say anything nice, get muted :)
<Tw|sT> what a jerk!  What was with those questions?  Is he just retarded?
<fildo> lol
<fgh> As I said earlier, "Neo, with all due respect, are you just lonely?"
<Tw|sT> I mean, I like to be helpful... by man!
<Tw|sT> lol
<fildo> hehe
<fildo> some people ask the mod ridiclous questions
<fildo> mod = most
<stdin> so, back on topic....
<Tw|sT> yeah
<Tw|sT> for real
<fgh> seriously, does amarok work for others?
<fildo> fgh: yes
<Tw|sT> that d00d just needs to go hit google for a while, and ask his questions to it
<fgh> (consider glancing at my above posts)
<fgh> lol, twist, tw|st, that visual gives new meaning to "google is your friend"
<Tw|sT> I've never used it, personally.  I guess I'm kinda ole' skool about that though... I still prefer xmms
<Tw|sT> yup
<Tw|sT> heh
<fgh> well, it's prominently featured on the kubuntu livecd all over
<fgh> and, it seems highly unstable or misconfigured.. i don't know which
<fgh> so i'm partially looking for a sanity check that others have issues, and partially (mostly) looking if solutions exist
<fildo> fgh what media u trying to play ? . also dose sound work in gerneal ?
<fgh> I'm booted into a Kubuntu LiveCD right now, and I'm trying to use amarok to play music on the network and it's not working. "No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported." Is something setup wrong by default or is http, ftp actually not supported? I've asked in #amarok and it appears nobody's active there.
<fgh> I'm having difficulty getting information online except "might be bugs in xine" which, c'mon... kubuntu ships with this? Seems it would be something a work-around exists for but I guess anything's possible.
<fgh> also, audio has crashed and started soundy odd a few times, but rebooting the livecd gets it to work (listening to Kohina [Computer Music] atm)
<fgh> but that's probably another issue.. just seems things are really ultra half baked so i'm a tad worried about kubuntu's state
<fgh> so looking if solutions exist prior to install etc
<fildo> yeah there would be
<fildo> i have no issues with amarok
<tzanger> I'm fighting with the session manager...  Every time I log in to kdm, kmail starts.  I don't have anything in .kde/Autostart, and apparently my session is empty.. where else may this be hinding?
<Jucato> tzanger: how are you checking that your session is empty?
<tzanger> in kcontrol, login is set to "start with an empty session"
<Jucato> this is KDE 3?
<tzanger> Jucato: yes 3.5.9 I think
<Jucato> some places for you to double check if there are any kmail related files: /usr/share/autostart/, ~/.kde/share/config/session/, ~/.config/autostart/
<tzanger> nothing in ~/.kde/share/config/session, ~/.config/autostart does not exist, and nothing kontact/kmail related in /usr/share/autostart (but there are things in there)
<Jucato> hmm...
<tzanger> Jucato: my thoughts exactly :-)
 * Jucato is unfortunately out of ideas
<Jucato> hm.. how about ~/.kde/env/ ?
<Jucato> and when did this start happening?
<tzanger> Jucato: you don't happen to know where KDE "resets" the display parameters (gamma, multiscreen placement, etc.)  do you?
<tzanger> Jucato: this has been going on forever, I just am finally determined enough to stop it :-)
<Jucato> weird... really weird...
<tzanger> nothing in .kde/env either
<Jucato> re: display, not sure. Kubuntu uses kde-guidance so I don't know what it does
<tzanger> Jucato: I'm grepping for kontact right now
<peter_> for those who are intrested here's a kubuntu avatar I made, http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x235/PETER_BZFlag/145389961448238f1c9b4a4.png
<tzanger> ahh okay kde-guidance I'll look for then.  I am trying to get my montiros to be one above the other (I can do it with xrandr easily) but kdm and my kde login keep putting it back to clone mode
<axel> Hello! I got a question about HDD-usage. The /home-directories are on a separate partition with about 55GB. Analyzing the disk usage with the graphical disk map it sais that 22 GB are in use. but wehn consulting Konqueror it sais that there are about 3 gb free. How to explain this?
<fgh> tzanger, i had teh same problem
<tzanger> fgh: did you resolve it?
<tzanger> I'm just about ot put a damned xrandr line in one of the startup files :-)
<araizen> after having downloaded a source package with apt-get, where can i find the source files?
<fgh> tzanger: no, i gave up
<fgh> ;)
<wirechief-intel> BluesKaj: well i just tried the imgburn and it doesnt detect a aspi.dll the setting is in under tools>settings>io but none seemed to work, darn, it worked before.
<Jucato> araizen: in the directory where you ran apt-get source
<araizen> Jucato: thanks
<BluesKaj> wirechief-intel, try k3B , see what happens
<tzanger> Jucato: hmm, I don't see anything with kdeguidance in the name on my system.  there is a guidance-power-manager but that's it
<Jucato> how about displayconfig?
<Jucato> well maybe it edits some other file that's not named after the program. sorry I don't know what :)
<tzanger> ooh there are a few of those :-)
<tzanger> yes, I think that's it
<tzanger> .kde/share/config/displayguidancerc
<tzanger> I don't know the file format just yet but this is it, thank you
 * NibiruET is away: Gone away for now.
<igor__> hey folks
<igor__> I have problem with Kradio
<igor__> can you help me?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> i isnatlled a new system on a partition and now fsck fails with error code 8
<The_ManU_212> what to do?
<tzanger> hmm I can't find what *parses* displayconfigrc so I can tell how to tell it to put one monitor on top of the other :-)
<DarkShinigami> How do I create a PDF from images?
<axel> DarkShinigami: What's the format of the image?
<DarkShinigami> jpg
<ronan> hi
<nosrednaekim> hello ronan
<ronan> im having problems with kubuntu wireless networking
<DarkShinigami> axel: I want to put 3 jpg images into 3 pages of a PDF
<ronan> im currently using ethernet to talk
<ronan> my card was picked up with ordinary ubuntu
<axel> DarkShinigami: I don't know the direct way, but perhaps you could try this: Open it with Gwenview and print it after you adjusted the paper format.
<ronan> the gnome 1
<axel> DarkShinigami: Or open it with OO.o Draw, adjust the page size and export it to PDF.
<axel> DarkShinigami: I Know, it's not the best way but a way that works.
<DarkShinigami> Thanks axel. I will try now
<DarkShinigami> Thank you axel. It worked. :)
<DarkShinigami> FYI: OO.o Drawing --> PDF
<axel> DarkShinigami: Your're welcome.
<Mimi> *cricket*
<tzanger> aha!
<tzanger> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ has a link to /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore
<tzanger> and displayconfig-restore tells me how to parse the file, although unfortunately there does not appear to be a way to position screens with it!
<Nyad> Hi. has anyone else here had sever performance issues with kaffeine on hardy? like when I open a movie it takes literally a whole second or more to open it for the first time, but if kaffeine is already open its a bit faster but still _much_ slower than gutsy
<ansie> Hi, colleagues!
<nosrednaekim> server?
<nosrednaekim> hello ansie
<Nyad> Desktop edition
<ansie> I'm tryoing to make dial-up gprs connection, and I cannot understand why list of dial-up connections in knetworkmanager is empty. kubuntu 8.04 x86
<ansie> I found two ways to add ppp. But anyway it's empt.
<ansie> 1. I added from knetworkmanager -> properties -> configure
<ansie> 2. I added from Alt+F2 kppp
<Nyad> Hi. has anyone else here had sever performance issues with kaffeine on hardy? like when I open a movie it takes literally a whole second or more to open it for the first time, but if kaffeine is already open its a bit faster but still _much_ slower than gutsy
<L0stadm1n> hey everyone
<scrubb2000> HALP!  I upgraded to 8.04 and networking and compiz somehow got broken.
<ansie> All settings was stored in the same file. But any way list is empty. It'll be more suitable to check connection from the list.
<L0stadm1n> Im trying to install a driver for my video card but it only comes in .rpm soo i downloaded rpm with apt and it is telling me i am missing dependencies.
<scrubb2000> Could someone please help me restore networking?
<antonio__> hello
<antonio__> alguien de mèxico?
<CrunchyFerrett> God I love my job.
<Mimi> !es | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<antonio__> thanks
<Mimi> :)
<scrubb2000> Anybody out there who wouldn't mind helping me with networking in hardy?
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: wat appears to be the problem?
<scrubb2000> joshovki: I upgraded to hardy and networking somehow got broken.  I'm in XP ATM because I can't access the network in linux.
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: wireless or wired?
<scrubb2000> wired
<scrubb2000> netgear router, DHCP
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: ok, you using knetworkmanager to connect?
<scrubb2000> It's running when KDE comes up.
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: or was it more of a case you plugged it in and it just worked?
<scrubb2000> I haven't tried unplugging the cable yet.
<BizMan2008> hey guys i just installed kubuntu 8.04 w kde4 clean.... i have a few issues, one being i do not have a battery monitor/indicator in the panel... i know there is a widget, but i dont like it? any ideas why its missing
<BizMan2008> came standard in 3.5, and when i had 4.0 running along side it, it was there as well
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: ok, the first thing i would do is identify the name of the interface will be something like eth0  and run   sudo ifconfig eth0 up   if that doesnt work, i would run ifconfig and see what details are shown
<scrubb2000> joshovki: is there anything else I should do while I'm at it?  I have to reboot in order to try anything...
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: write down what the output of ifconfig is. Ummm otherthing to try is to empty out /etc/network/interfaces
<scrubb2000> joshovki: any log files or whatnot I should save so I can pastebin them here if I don't understand the output?
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: and when you have a wired connection, you can right click on the knetworkmanager and select it
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: just the output on ifconfig   and possibly the content of /etc/network/interfaces  if you are unsure what to delete
<scrubb2000> joshovki: are you going to be around for a little while so I can try this and come back if necessary?
<BizMan2008> also, my internal and external wireless cards, work (once restricted drivers came into play), but they do not have devices names, they say Unknown wlan1, Unknown wlan2? it used to detect them? Any ideas?
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: yeh i should be here for a bit
<JoshOvki> no plans on going out tonight
<scrubb2000> joshovki: k thanks.  I'll be back soon.
<JoshOvki> BizMan2008: the power guidance manager hasnt been ported to kde4 yet
<CrunchyFerrett> I get to tell this woman that her kid dumped 2oz of maple syrup directly onto her the power block of the mainboard.
<CrunchyFerrett> She will be most displeases
<BizMan2008> JoshOvki: so the one that showed before when i had both kde's, was most liekly the one from kde 3, in kde4?
<JoshOvki> yeh
<BizMan2008> JoshOvki: when it does get ported, will it automatically install if i have kde4-utilities installed?
<alaskan> Greets, everyone...
<JoshOvki> BizMan2008: im not sure what the time scale is for it, when asking stdin (the guy with all the kde4 answers) it sounded like it was going to be a while
<JoshOvki> BizMan2008: you can install it manualy but will have problems getting it to start automagicaly
<CrunchyFerrett> stdin is the greatest
<alaskan> Anyone know how to open a GUI app on a remote host's display so it will stay open after the ssh session's been closed?
<JoshOvki> CrunchyFerrett: i had a teacher once saw off the corner of there motherboard to fit inside there computer case
<BizMan2008> can i instlal the kde3 one?, if so what is it kalled, batterydaemon or something to that effect?
<neville_> kpowersave?
<CrunchyFerrett> JoshOvki: I.. um... he did WHAT?
<alaskan> Doesn't look like kpowersave's been ported yet.
<JoshOvki> BizMan2008: kde-guidance-powermanager
<alaskan> Oh, the kde3 one. Yeah, kpowersave... Just waking up
<alaskan> guidance sucks :-\
<CrunchyFerrett> is ubuntu ever planning to get a pipe upgrade? This 76k/s stuff is killing me
<JoshOvki> CrunchyFerrett: hack sawed off the corner of there MOBO, kinda stupid of them, needless to say it didnt work
<alaskan> CrunchyFerrett: ++1
<JoshOvki> alaskan: works great here
<BizMan2008> JoshOvki: ok great, now how will the package upgrading work when kde4 instances are released? will the old kde3 ones be automatically uninstalled?
<alaskan> JoshOvki: not enough options for me. :-)
<CrunchyFerrett> alaskan: I dont understand.
<CrunchyFerrett> JoshOvki: I assume you immediately thwacked him on the head.
<alaskan> CrunchyFerrett: about the 76k/s stuff
<JoshOvki> BizMan2008: yeh it will be upgraded. you can try alaskan idea of kpowersave also if you like
<CrunchyFerrett> alaskan: I dont think I understand the ++1 reference
<JoshOvki> CrunchyFerrett: it was very very tempting
<alaskan> CrunchyFerrett: nevermind
<CrunchyFerrett> :(
<BizMan2008> will do thanks
<BizMan2008> JoshOvki:  any idea about my other question about my wifi cards
<BizMan2008> and the device names not being picked up by knetwork manager, not  a big deal, just a little annoying
<CrunchyFerrett> what card is it?
<BizMan2008> ones  a external linksys card, the most common one
<BizMan2008> broadcom
<BizMan2008> and one is either a dell or intell wireless internal card
<BizMan2008> but both are working after the restricted drivers kicked in, and it seemed to use the broadcom firmware/driver for both?
<BizMan2008> both are workign t hough
<CrunchyFerrett> If they are both working, what is the question?
<JoshOvki> CrunchyFerrett: naming issues
<BizMan2008> i knetworkmanager, the device names are both UNKNOWN
<CrunchyFerrett> oh.
<CrunchyFerrett> oh! I had that problem for a while.
<BizMan2008> i remeber with kde3 and kubuntu 7.10, they both showed the seperatenames
<CrunchyFerrett> do an  lsmod and pastebin it
<BizMan2008> so i dont know if its a distro issue or kde issue
<BizMan2008> and whats really funny is that my internal card, had a crappy connection with 7.10, so i had to use the external card, now its the opposite!
<JoshOvki> if scrubb2000 can you tell them im just going 2 grab a bite to eat and will b back in 5ish mins
<JoshOvki> *comes back
<CrunchyFerrett> k
<BizMan2008> my last issue guys, is that my volume keys do nothing, had no problem previously with older kde and kubuntu
<CrunchyFerrett> in return, I demand a peanut
<CrunchyFerrett> BizMan2008: Are you going to pastebin the results of your lsmod?
 * JoshOvki hands CrunchyFerrett a pack of peanuts. Future payment too ;)
<JoshOvki> brb all
<BizMan2008> well when i get home i guess :)
<alaskan> BizMan2008: Konsole -> xev -> Press the keys in question and see if they're registering properly
 * CrunchyFerrett begins flinging peanuts at random passerby
<BizMan2008> alaskan: i did that yesterday, did not look like they were
<L0stadm1n> hey sup everyone.  im trying to install a driver for my ati radeon 9200 video card.  but its only  availible through rpm  so i coudnt have apt download dependenciese for me.
<BizMan2008> alaskan: but what do i know, im decent with linux, but not good enough to decipher outputs too much
<CrunchyFerrett> L0stadm1n: tried adept?
<BizMan2008> L0stadm1n: use envyng
<BizMan2008> download from adept
<BizMan2008> will detect, download, install and confiugre ur xorg for you
<nosrednaekim> L0stadm1n: where are you downloading from?
<L0stadm1n> nosrednaekim i downloaded package from ati website
<nosrednaekim> L0stadm1n: I see, thats not neccesary in Kubuntu :)
<nosrednaekim> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alaskan> BizMan2008: They should be saying something like XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<BizMan2008> alaskan: hmm im pretty sure i did not see that
<alaskan> BizMan2008: If they're just registering a random event, you could use xmodmap.
<scarygary> Evening..
<BizMan2008> that a command, or something i download from adept?
<nosrednaekim> BizMan2008: try using xev to se what the keycode is
<nosrednaekim> hello scarygary
<alaskan> It's installed with X... man xmodmap ;-)
<BizMan2008> ok great i will look into, also, if and when i get this working will it show the volume indicator on screen?
<scarygary> They really screwed kde 4.0.4 up didn't they?
<JoshOvki> scarygary: why do you say that?
 * fgh sees no regressions
<alaskan> BizMan2008: It didn't when I was using it, but I imagine that was distro-specific (wasn't on Kubuntu).
<scarygary> The login background for instance?
<fgh> nothing for me changed
 * JoshOvki hasnt noticed any difference
<BizMan2008> alaskan: just wondering because again, i never had a problem with this ever in kubuntu, up until yesterday :)
<nosrednaekim> scarygary: just use kdm kde3
<scarygary> Weird.. I've seen a lot of stuff on difference forums.
<scarygary> nosrednaekim: I'm thinking of going back to 4.0.1
<alaskan> BizMan2008: After upgrading to Hardy?
<nosrednaekim> scarygary: you can't.
<BizMan2008> yeah, but not an upgrade, more like a clean install
<scarygary> nosrednaekim: Sure i can.. With a lot of work.
<alaskan> hmm
<fgh> naw, for my use it was a waste of 60mb in downloads.. no changes. Though there was one konqueror segfault bug fixed i think since i don't notice it anymore (khtml.so i think)
<nosrednaekim> scarygary: :)
<alaskan> BizMan2008: With xmodmap though, in short, you'll just want to add the commands you want to execute to ~/.xmodmaprc then add "xmodmap $HOME/.xmodmaprc" to the beginning of /usr/bin/startkde, or if you want to be extra sure not to screw up the startkde script...
<BizMan2008> alaskan: oh..... any easier way?
<BizMan2008> i dont want to screw things up
<alaskan> BizMan2008: Just make a script (something like /usr/bin/xmodstartkde) with these lines: #!/bin/bash | xmodmap $HOME/.xmodmap | startkde
<scrubb2000> Joshovki: I'm back...
<CrunchyFerrett> he went for food
<CrunchyFerrett> expected back in 5 min or so
<alaskan> BizMan2008: then you just need to point the xsession file to that script (so change startkde to xmodstartkde in Exec= and TryExec= in /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop)
<alaskan> BizMan2008: Sorry, gotta go. good luck
<alaskan> peace y'all
<scrubb2000> crunchyferret: ok, thanks.
<BizMan2008> thanks for your help
<nosrednaekim> I think he's back...
<Mimi> Do you guys know of a way I can record the sound my computer is playing, without me having to go back to school for a multimedia degree?
 * CrunchyFerrett flicks a peanut at JoshOvki's head
<nosrednaekim> Mimi: yeah.... try a cable coming from the out port, into the line-in port :)
<CrunchyFerrett> Mimi: plug a cable into from your speaker jack into your line in
 * JoshOvki catches peanut in mouth
<JoshOvki> ok, miss me?
<scrubb2000> joshovki: yup
<JoshOvki> hey scrubb2000, what happened?
<scrubb2000> eth0 goes up and down upon command, but still doesn't work.
<Mimi> nosrednaekim,  i have a laptop, i dont have linein lineout just  mic and headphones
<scrubb2000> see this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11157/
<CrunchyFerrett> mimi: use the headphone jack then
<CrunchyFerrett> feed the head phone jack into your microphone jack?
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: you have two network cards?
<scrubb2000> joshovki:  yeah.  Two on-board adaptors on the MB
<scrubb2000> I only use the first one though.
<Mimi> CrunchyFerrett,  I dont have a cable i wouldnt even know what to get at the store and i probably cant afford it anyway....? O.o ..... can't i just tell the problem to grab whatervers playing ... ?
<mocamoca> hi
<mocamoca> how to switch from KDE 3.5 to KDE 4.0 running Kubuntu
<scrubb2000> mimi: you can get the cable at radio shack for about $3.
<Mimi> CrunchyFerrett,  ive used Skype Recorder before, and I didnt have to do all that, why do I have to do all that ? ;/
<mocamoca> I did the download yesterday but without the remix of KDE 4
<shaffy> can someone tell me how (or refer to a tutorial) to install python modules?
<cuco> hi all, i want to know how much packages there are in ubuntu. can anyone type "apt-get install" and press twise "tab", it will show the number of available packages in ubuntu
<Mimi> Uuuummm  shaffy  ... its on *whispers* the website.
<shaffy> 1983
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: dynamic IP correct?
<shaffy> cuco: 1983
<cuco> mocamoca: "apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop" or similar
<scrubb2000> joshovki: yes.  The router is configured as a DHCP server.
<cuco> shaffy: that low? something is wrong. universe? multiverse etc?
<mocamoca> cuco: I already have the packages
<shaffy> Mimi: can you *whisper* be a little more specific.  i've already tried my best looking on the website
<Mimi> or similar?   /me does   apt-get install kubuntu-kde.4.desktop
<cuco> mocamoca: so? whats the question?
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: ok, only the 1 computer on the network?
<scrubb2000> joshovki: atm, yes.
<mocamoca> cuco: the gaphic enviroment is still the same...
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: running ifconfig up  worked without any errors?
<cuco> mocamoca: since in kdm you choose to run kde3. log out, and choose to login using kde4
<Exilant> hm, anyone experienced with cpu freq scaling here? i used to use some centrino module some years ago, with gutsy or so that stopped to load. now i just tried modprobe p4-clockmod, and it reports frequencies as low as 75 MHz
<mocamoca> cuco: you're right
<mocamoca> cuco: I didn't have the package ywt
<cuco> mocamoca: i totally kick ass, i know
<Mimi> apologies shaffy i meant to speak with  cuco:   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+allpackages
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: did you try plugging the cable into the other port?
<mocamoca> cuco: Do you think that it solves the problem?
<cuco> Mimi: that's sad! in theory mandriva2008.1 has more packages :(
<Mimi> Good for mandriva?
<cuco> mocamoca: no, you need to install "kde4" and even run it from "kdm"
<Mimi> Mandriva's epeen is bigger, we should all be sad now *sad*
<cuco> Mimi: well, I was expecting ubuntu to win, as it has "debian" + "many goodies not in debian"
<scrubb2000> joshovki: yes, but it still didn't work.
<Mimi> cuco  more isnt better, but if you really feel that way feel free to move to mandriva
<shaffy> can someone tell me how (or refer me to a tutorial) to install python modules?
<mocamoca> cuco: how do i do that?
<Mimi> shaffy,   i imagine you've seen this page http://docs.python.org/inst/inst.html
<scrubb2000> joshovki: No.
<mocamoca> cuco what do you mean with 'kdm' (is the first time i'm running kde... :( )
<cuco> well, # of packages is not really a way to measure, since in mandriva every package is splitted into 17 sub-packages... even more then debian IMHO
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: no to trying to plug it into the other port?
<scrubb2000> correct
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: might sound silly, but can you try plug into that for me see if it makes any difference
<cuco> mocamoca: the thingie which asks for password. instead of just pressing enter, look for a place which says "session" and choose "kde4" instead of "last"
 * CrunchyFerrett goes afk for a bit to deal with a customer. 
<JoshOvki> i understand its a pain because you have to restart to give it a go
<cuco> mocamoca: or something very similar, as you may guess :)
<mocamoca> ok :)
<scrubb2000> joshovki: I'm certain that eth0 was the one I used before, though.  It was working fine in Gutsy.
<scrubb2000> joshovki: would un- and re-plugging the cable force linux to re-establish the connection?
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: the problem is it might have changed names in the last build. Also did you try to use knetworkmanager to take a look?
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: unlikaly really
<mocamoca> cuco: thanks ;)
<cuco> mocamoca: is it working?
<scrubb2000> joshovki: what would I be looking for in knetworkmanager?  Doesn't it display the same info as ifconfig?
<JoshOvki> no, if you right click it from the taskbar you will see a heading called  Wired Connections
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: make sure the correct one of them is selected
<fgh> is there a way to actually sort by various fields in adept ala synaptic?
<fgh> also, a way to show file /download size field ala synaptic?
<Mimi> shaffy,  was that link helpful?
<scrubb2000> joshovki: alright, I'll be back in a few...
<JoshOvki> ok:)
<fgh> so, i click update  and it says 91M download. I have to just click details anywhere from 1-53x here (53 updates) and hope I find it shortly. why can't adept just display a Size field?
<fgh> the usability here seems very poorly thought out
<shaffy> Mimi: i've made a mistake.  i meant Perl modules :(
<fgh> carpal tunnel sucks!
<Mimi> shaffy,  you mean like this? http://www.yinfor.com/blog/archives/2007/04/perl_module_install_under_ubun.html
<luigi_B> ciao a tutti..
<fgh> anyone use adept here?
<shaffy> Mimi: thank you for the link.  however, that method only works with particular perl modules (found in the repositories), not all perl modules.  i need the basic installation method for any perl module.
<Exilant> from time to time, fgh
<Mactaylor> what program is good for making a btree?
<ghita> hi
<Mimi>     /j #perl   ?
<fgh> exilant: is there something better than adept? seems nobody uses it much lol
<fgh> and it has problems
<spiral> hello
<spiral> just installed KDE 4.0.4 on 8.04 kde 4 edition & rebooted, but it still says 4.0.3 in all about boxes
<Exilant> fgh: dunno, there's synaptic, and of course good old apt-get and aptitude
<spiral> does anyone here know what I could have done wrong ?
<Mimi> there's   gnome-app-install which works beautifully and it's easy
<Mimi> ;p
<Mactaylor> spiral: kde 4.0.3 is kde4
<Mactaylor> o nm
<spiral> Mactaylor: yeayh, but not 4.0.4
<Exilant> fgh: yes, i know, they all have problems, maybe kde4 will have something
<ghita> it easy kde 4?
<fgh> hmm, seems a shame kde doesn't have it's own package manager that's not so rough around the edges. i like certain things about it... it requires gnome libs, but i guess i'll just use synaptic / aptitude again
<Mactaylor> spiral: did you enable backports?
<luigi_B> un aiuto per compilare..  mi dà un errore
<spiral> Mactaylor: yes, & through apt I got a lot of updates saying 4.0.4...
<spiral> Mactaylor: when I query aptitude for versions of konqueror for example, it tells me 4.0.4
<Mactaylor> did you update them?
<spiral> Mactaylor: but when I look at the about box of konqueror, it says 4.0.3
<spiral> Mactaylor: yes, everything updated
<Mactaylor> my konqueror says 4.0.3 too
<spiral> Mactaylor: ahah ;-)
<spiral> Mactaylor: & have you upgraded to 4.0.4 as well ?
<Mactaylor> yes
<Mactaylor> i have kde4 installed but i am on 3.5.9 right now
<spiral> Mactaylor: everything is still reported as 4.0.3 in the about boxes, this is quite strange
<Mactaylor> that is wierd my kde4 says that too
<fitoria> hi
<spiral> Mactaylor: well, at least I'm not alone with this problem ;-)
<fitoria> I have an issue with ktorrent
<fitoria> It doesnt download anything
<Mactaylor> fitora: wat are you trying to download?
<fitoria> a torrent
<spiral> lol
<spiral> sorry
<Mactaylor> wat torrent?
<fitoria> severals
<Mactaylor> are there any seeders?
<fitoria> yes
<fitoria> a lot
<fitoria> y even tried with the ubuntu's torrents
<fitoria> and nothing
<Mactaylor> are you behind a firewall or something?
<fitoria> ktorrent doesnt find the seeders
<fitoria> Mactaylor: no that i know
<fitoria> look 6881/tcp open  bittorent-tracker
<fitoria> the port is open
<fitoria> :O
<fitoria> It worked :D
<fitoria> suddenly
<fitoria> XD
<fitoria> thanks
<nohelphere> can I get the GD library in kubuntu without recompiling php?
<nohelphere> is there a package for it?
<JoshOvki> hey scrubb2000, any luck?
<scrubb2000> joshovki: nope.  I did notice something though.
<JoshOvki> ?
<scrubb2000> The network settings manager doesn't save my settings.
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: wat u try changinh?
<goshawk> hi
<scrubb2000> joshovki: I set eth0 to DHCP, set the gateway to my router's gateway address, and applied the settings.
<goshawk> is there an official desktop kernel pachage with PAE support?
<scrubb2000> joshovki: If I close the settings manager and reopen it, my changes are gone.
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: ive never managed to get that to work
<CrunchyFerrett> why is he specifying a gateway if he's config'd for dhcp
<neville_> goshawk I think you would need to rebuild your kernel. I'vee heard of people using the server kernel though
<scrubb2000> crunchyferret: doesn't the computer need to know where to look for the dhcp server?
<goshawk> neville_: yep, i'm using the server image right now
<goshawk> neville_: but it's very different
<scrubb2000> you know, now that I think about it, I had problems getting DHCP to work in gutsy too.
<goshawk> neville_: from the desktop one
<neville_> Okay so just rebuild the desktop one with PAE enabled?
<goshawk> i'm thinking of doing it and share with others...
<goshawk> if there is not an official one
<scrubb2000> It wasn't that networking was broken, it was that linux wasn't finding the DHCP server or something like that...
<scrubb2000> I wonder if this is the same problem, but I don't remember what I did to fix it back then.
<Kr|ptiX> what is a good program like photoshop for kubuntu
<JackWinter_> anyone know a good alsa mixer, am getting tired of mkix ;)  would like something a little bit more intuitive if possible with metering
<Mactaylor> gimp
<SlimeyPete> Kr|ptiX: gimp's closest
<Kr|ptiX> k tyvm
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000:  might be worth reading this   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1055107
<JackWinter_> s/mkix/kmix
<BluesKaj> JackWinter_, there is the OSS , but I wasn't successful with getting it to install properly ..there are some who have done so because it was discussed here previously (a few weeks ago) , seems to need some tricks to make it work.
<JackWinter_> BluesKaj: OSS is that a mixer ?  i thought it was a sound backend ?
<BluesKaj> I thought it came with a GUI and that it replaced kmix and alsa
<BluesKaj> I think Daisuke_Ido knows more about it
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, it's not a mixer, it's a newer version of the OSS backend
<Daisuke_Ido> http://kalsamix.sourceforge.net/shots.php
<BluesKaj> does it replace alsa , Daisuke_Ido ?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the only other mixer i've seen
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: nope
<BluesKaj> ok
<JackWinter_> BluesKaj: afaik oss is the oldest sound support for linux, mostly replaced by alsa now, even though there are some older apps that only outputs to oss, thus there is an oss to alsa layer.  i think some people still run oss for soundcards that have oss support and no alsa support.  don't think i wanna go there because i have alsa and jack working great for different applications on different hardware.  just want a better mixer ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah, that looks like the gnome GUI
<BluesKaj> ok JackWinter_  , understood ... I learn something new every day :)
<JackWinter_> BluesKaj: then you are a fortunate fella, i try to do the same ;)
<BluesKaj> but Daisuke_Ido claims that OSS has better sound quality than alsa
<Daisuke_Ido> no, just the newer version
<BluesKaj> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> OSS 4.whatever it is
<Daisuke_Ido> prior to that, OSS was at the bottom for me.  the new version did improve output in amarok for me, but it's not a spectacular change
<BluesKaj> ok, so that explains the lack of support on my setup ...I obviously need a driver
<scrubb2000> joshovki: I'll try playing around with dhclient later.  That name rings bells.  But for now I need lunch.
<Daisuke_Ido> i have yet to install it in a new hardy install, and i'm content enough with alsa that i completely forget i wanted to in the first place :)
<scrubb2000> joshovki: I just wish that installing/upgrading linux didn't always break something critical.
<BluesKaj> hehe, ok duly noted , Daisuke_Ido :)
<JoshOvki> scrubb2000: you and the rest of the world ;) catch ya after lunch
<scrubb2000> joshovki: Well, after I fix the network, I still have to fix compiz and timidity. *sigh*
<JoshOvki> that sucks
<heroicwisdom> Hi can anybody help me with a problem im having with kdesu?
<Jurgentje> ask ahead
<hoens`rZ> I managed to bork my nvidia driver install
<hoens`rZ> can someone help me :E
<heroicwisdom> ok i have Kubuntu 8.04 installed on my laptop. when veiwing the system guard, i see that kdesu is using around 80% of my cpu time
<heroicwisdom> is thier a way to get this number down
<nosrednaekim> heroicwisdom: are you running any programs as root?
<heroicwisdom> no
<heroicwisdom> or at least i dont think so
<nosrednaekim> heroicwisdom: run "ps ax | grep kdesu" and see what the exact command for the command which is running is
<heroicwisdom> ok hang on
<hoens`rZ> anyone? :E
<heroicwisdom>  7628 ?        R    114:45 kdesu -session 1012113c12d140000121020801600000065220039_1210217314_728208
<heroicwisdom> that is my result
<nosrednaekim> heroicwisdom: run "sudo kill -9 7628" (and see if anything you were doing disappears)
<heroicwisdom> ok
<heroicwisdom> ok i just ran it and it seems nothing changed
<heroicwisdom> kdesu is not in the process list anymore
<heroicwisdom> if i run somthing as root do you think is will happen again?
<heroicwisdom> wait nevermind, i jsut ran a apps as root and the cpu is not being taxed
<nosrednaekim> just a hung process
<heroicwisdom> thank you for the help
<CrunchyFerrett> wireless cards should be shown  in both ifconfig AND iwconfig, yes?
<nosrednaekim> CrunchyFerrett: not in ifconfig if they are not "up"
<CrunchyFerrett> nosrednaekim: they wont even list themselves?
<heroicwisdom> one last question, where/how can i veiw/add/remove process that start on boot up?
<rickest> heroicwisdom: my preference is sysv-rc-conf
<nosrednaekim> CrunchyFerrett: I don't think so
<heroicwisdom> ok is that a command or a app with a GUI?
<rickest> heroicwisdom: curses gui
<CrunchyFerrett> so... sudo ifconfig eth1 up ?
<heroicwisdom> ok let me take a look
<hoens`rZ> does anyone have any idea as to why kubuntu now doesn't show anything onscreen anymore/how i can make it now show things to the monitor :/
<CrunchyFerrett> hoens`rZ: is the monitor black (as in, NO display) or is it just a blank kubuntu desktop
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: boot into recovery mode
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: or go to ctrl+alt+f2
<heroicwisdom> im installing that app u recomended rickest. thanks for the help. is their anything in particular that i should know before running it?
<hoens`rZ> CrunchyFerrett: black as in no display
<hoens`rZ> it posts on boot, and i see kubuntu starting up
<rickest> heroicwisdom: no, it's pretty straight-forward.  the only problem might be that there's no 'undo'. if tha'ts a real problem take screenshots of the current config before you change anything
<hoens`rZ> but (i think) when kdm starts up it goes blackd
<hoens`rZ> black
<CrunchyFerrett> hoens`rZ: ok. do what nos said, then.
<rickest> heroicwisdom: apparently 'r' can restore
<heroicwisdom> rickest: ok how do i run it? i dont see a shortcut in the k menu. do i just type sysv-rc-conf in a treminal
<hoens`rZ> hoens
<hoens`rZ> +
<hoens`rZ> nosrednaekim: how to boot into recovery mode?
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: its on the boot loader where you select windows or linux...
<rickest> heroicwisdom: yes, from a terminal 'sudo sysv-rc-conf'.  you might want to 'sysv-rc-conf > sysv-rc.conf.config' to save the original config
<hoens`rZ> oh i have to go into grub to do it?
<hoens`rZ> k
<heroicwisdom> rickest: ok i see it know, the numbers at the top, is that the init level?
<rickest> heroicwisdom: yes
<rickest> heroicwisdom: seriously, be sure to 'sysv-rc-conf --list > some_backup_file.txt' first so you can know what the settings were originally and in case you goof it up
<ubuntu> salut à tous !
<heroicwisdom> rickest: now the $ at the end of some processes, is that a hidden process?
<Vermooot> quelqu'un est français?
<rickest> heroicwisdom: I think it just means the name was truncated
<heroicwisdom> rickest: ok
<BluesKaj> !fr | Vermooot
<ubottu> Vermooot: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<hoens`rZ> why does grub say hit esc to enter setup, but it doesn't enter setup when i hit esc?
<nosrednaekim> it enters the menu.,.. no?
<gianluca> hi everyboby
<JoshOvki> hoens`rZ: usb keyboard?
<hoens`rZ> nosrednaekim: no, it jsut keeps booting into kubuntu
<hoens`rZ> JoshOvki: let me check :E
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: do you have a USB keyboard?
<hoens`rZ> i can never remember if the mouse is usb or the keyboard is
<hoens`rZ> yes
<hoens`rZ> it is
<JoshOvki> nosrednaekim: i just asked that ;)
<hoens`rZ> stupid wireless stuff using 2 different plugs
<JoshOvki> hoens`rZ: in your bios turn on USB keyboard support
<hoens`rZ> as opposed to just using one usb connection :/
<hoens`rZ> k
<heroicwisdom> ok thanks for the help everybody!
<kaminix> Is there no way at all to view .sub-files with xine?
<nosrednaekim> JoshOvki: but he didn't answer you :)
<hoens`rZ> ok i'm in recovery mode
<hoens`rZ> now what :E
<JoshOvki> nosrednaekim: true
<Nescore> hello all .. quick question ... does anyone know is the 8.04 remix a live cd
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<nosrednaekim> Nescore: yes, it is
<Nescore> very cool ... thanks
<hoens`rZ> nosrednaekim: ok
<hoens`rZ> why couldn't i jsut do this through ssh? :E
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: oh.. you could have :)
<hoens`rZ> well
<hoens`rZ> now i can't cause i'm in recovery mode lol
<hoens`rZ> that's annoying
<hoens`rZ> ok nosrednaekim what next ?:E
<nosrednaekim> right right... anyway, find where that file says "Driver" nvidia" and change it to "nv"
<nosrednaekim> as in " Driver "nv" "
<hoens`rZ> done
<nosrednaekim> save, exit, and reboot.
<hoens`rZ> so nosrednaekim, it tried really hard to open kdm or something
<hoens`rZ> but now it's just sitting there at a (non-graphical) prompt
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: ok, login and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nosrednaekim> and then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<hoens`rZ> nv as driver?
<hoens`rZ> or nvidia
<hoens`rZ> i assum env
<fgh> are the kubuntu repos as slow for everyone else as for me or do i have something setup wrong?
<fgh> I'm on an 8mbps line, and i'm downloading at 18.3kB/s atm
<fgh> that's 40mins for updates
<Exilant> hm, try a different mirror
<Exilant> had no problems today so far
<Exilant> (.ch mirror)
<fgh> hmm, i'm just using the default mirror / in the US
<fgh> how might i choose / find another mirror?
<fgh> Seems something of a guess as to which ones are overloaded from my POV.
<hoens`rZ> nosrednaekim: improvement, but now i just get a blinking cursor in the upper left hand corner
<Exilant> sth like sed -i -e 's/http:\/\/us./http:\/\/ca./' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Exilant> or just select it in adept
<fgh> hmm, i have no idea what the first line told me, but the second line tells me theres a list i can find in adept :)
 * fgh starts poking around again
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: try vesa...
<hoens`rZ> i'm fairly certain it worked with nv before
<hoens`rZ> but ok
<Exilant> the first replaces the us mirror with the canadian mirror in the sources.list directly
<fgh> aah, i see what you mean now. that's clever :)
<Exilant> haven't tested it now, did something like that before, though
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok seems a little slow to respond when you choose to edit 600+ tags at a time
<fgh> i'm not too quick on the draw with CLI stuff like that (yet, naturally) so nice to have both at my disposal for sure
<ubuntu> hello, i want to ask in which package can i find libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<Exilant> ubuntu: huh?
<Exilant> in package libxine1-ffmpeg?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: lol :)
<JoshOvki> libxine1-ffmpeg is a package
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: the other day i accidentally went to edit the tags for my entire collection rather than get properties for it...
<hoens`rZ> nosrednaekim: that worked, but is really suboptimal
<hoens`rZ> is there anyway to get an nvidia driver working?
<Daisuke_Ido> it locked amarok up pretty quick.
<JoshOvki> ubuntu: your question is not very clear. libxine1-ffmpeg is a package
<ubuntu> JoshOvki:
<ubuntu> Package libxine1-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ubuntu> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ubuntu> is only available from another source
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: do you have a video card on your motherboard? is it an nvidia?
<ubuntu> i get this from terminal
<ubuntu> do i need to enable some repos?
<hoens`rZ>  nosrednaekim: yes and yes
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: make sure you have the universe and multiverse repos enabled
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: and are you currently trying to use a pci-e nvidia card?
<hoens`rZ> nForce 630a
<hoens`rZ> no
<hoens`rZ> uh well i dunno? lol
<Exilant> ubuntu: Section: universe/libs
<hoens`rZ> how do i check :E
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: do you have a video card other than the one on your motherboard.
<hoens`rZ> nosrednaekim: no
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: which nvidia driver did you install? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<hoens`rZ> nosrednaekim: the point of the box is to be mainly a file server, so while i don't NEED a head, sometimes it's helpful as x through ssh is down right aweful
<hoens`rZ> nosrednaekim: nvidia-glx
<hoens`rZ> how do i determine my video card's bus identifier?
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: lspci
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: yeah.. thats exactly what I was thinking :)
<hoens`rZ> hmmm
<hoens`rZ> i'm looking and i don't see anything about a bus identifier
<ubuntu> Exilant: Daisuke_Ido JoshOvki thx
<fgh> wholly crap.. thanks to the sudo sed -i -e 's/http:\/\/us./http:\/\/ca./' /etc/apt/sources.list my speed bounces around 75-83k and spikes at 140k on new, small files at first. Many thanks, Exilant!
<hoens`rZ> or
<hoens`rZ> it could be this
<hoens`rZ> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7025 (rev a2)
<hoens`rZ> ?
<hoens`rZ> so 00:12.0?
<fgh> I guess US servers are overloaded then
<Exilant> fgh, you're welcome
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... 0.12
<hoens`rZ> still noghting
<hoens`rZ> is it 12.0
<hoens`rZ> or 12:0
<hoens`rZ> or does it not matter
<nosrednaekim> where are you putting that?in the xorg.conf?
<hoens`rZ> when i run dpkg-reconfigure xorg-config
<nosrednaekim> ah... well, it should be the one which is automatically deteted
<hoens`rZ> it asks for video card's bus identifier:
<hoens`rZ> well that was different
<hoens`rZ> that was 18:0
<hoens`rZ> which lspci says is the amd hyper transport technology configuartion
<amrush> is there anyway possible to retreive stuff that is deleted from the trash can ?
<sredna2> hi
<nosrednaekim> ah... thats interesting.
<nosrednaekim> hello mr anders...
<hoens`rZ> but in any event, neither work :E
<sredna2> what is the package i have to install to get c++ development tools?
<nosrednaekim> like the compiler?
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: with the nv driver?
<hoens`rZ> nosrednaekim: aye
<sredna2> nosrednaekim: i appear to have gcc, but not c++ for example
<NickPresta> sredna2, 'g++', 'build-essential'?
<sredna2> NickPresta: thanks :-)
<sredna2> build-essential is it
<hoens`rZ> nosrednaekim: should i install nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx-new?
<ubuntu> any way i can speed up .wmv movies on 64bit ubuntu? =/
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: give -new a shot
<amrush> anyone can help me in retreiving what has been deleted from my trash can ?
<NickPresta> amrush, what filesystem are you using?
<amrush> nickpresta .. ext2
<hoens`rZ> nosrednaekim: still nothing :E
<NickPresta> amrush, first google result is this: http://www.stud.tu-ilmenau.de/~mojo/undelete.html
<NickPresta> amrush, check out the 'e2undel' package too. It allows you to interactively undelete files
<NickPresta> although none of this is promised to work, AFAIK
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: if its a server.... just use Vesa....
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: you can probably get vesa up to 1025x768
<nosrednaekim> *4
<fgh> amrush: use photorec
<fgh> amrush: it's part of testdisk suite
<amrush> nickpresta, fgh .. thanks .. but one by one ..
<Exilant> ubuntu, well, what player are you using?
<ubuntu> Exilant: kaffeine
<fgh> ahh, yeah.. photorec is annoying like that.. no limitation on files it picks up (like only X file size, or X name).
<Exilant> hm, never found out the options with kaffeine. you could try another player, mplayer or the like, but i guess kaffeine should be alright
<hoens`rZ> lol nosrednaekim, now vesa doesn't work o_O
<ubuntu> Exilant: any ideas?
<Exilant> don't have any wmv files, so i never had problems
<jesse> HELLO
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<nosrednaekim> hoens`rZ: heh.,..... set it to vesa and try rebooting
<nosrednaekim> you probably got it all confused
<ubuntu> how can i install restricted driver for my GPU? it aint automatically detected, i supposed it will be =/
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: what graphics card?
<Exilant> ubuntu: i really don't know, i once learned a bit of mplayer tuning, but that was on a 233MHz machine, an x64 shouldn't have any problems even with full hd
<Exilant> maybe xoverlay doesn't work for you? or is it just wmv, and avi works or so?
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: gf 8600 gt
<ubuntu> Exilant: avi plays even better that on windows
<ubuntu> than*
<ubuntu> but only wmv is crap, i guess it will be codec-related stuff
<Exilant> probably
<Exilant> restricted-manager doesn't offer you sth. for your gpu?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: install the "nvidia-glx-new" package as well as "nvidia-settings"
<fgh> You know, looking at apt-list now, is enabling the deb and deb-src redundant for multiverse, universe, main, main restricted et al. ?
<nosrednaekim> fgh: no
<ubuntu> i got em enabled
<ubuntu> dling stuff now, restrcted manager doesnt offer me
<ubuntu> but mayb cause i am live cd :>
<fgh> I can't figure why i'd need them though nosrednaekim, since it doesn't seem those install as anything?
<fgh> i realise if i was a developer but... for my avg use i mean, is it redundant / needed?
<fgh> will bad nanny boo bo happen to me if i disable them? :)
<nosrednaekim> you don't need deb-src
<nosrednaekim> thats only for course debs, and generally only developers need them
<nosrednaekim> *source
<fgh> gotcha, saves ubuntu some bw / me a lot of time probably to disable those so thanks.
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<amrush> fgh, recovering stuff .. thanks ..
<Exilant> ubuntu: you might have some problems on the livecd getting them to load, though
<fgh> np, what tool did you wind up using?
<fgh> i'm always on the lookout for those things amrush
<fgh> oh, nm.. gone pff
<ubuntu> crap, i need to reboot machine =/ so  i guess i will install kubuntu and try compiz there
<Exilant> ubuntu: well, i guess in theory you just need to restart X
<ubuntu> Exilant: i did, it didnt appeared
<Exilant> but i don't know how feasible it's with the livecd
<ubuntu> yeah that is the prob i guess
<Exilant> you also changed xorg.conf?
<ubuntu> sudo nvidia-xconfig did
<Exilant> ah, ok
<Exilant> yeah, probably all that auto-stuff prevents it
<ubuntu> Exilant: r u using compiz personally?
<Exilant> no, i have it installed
<Exilant> but it doesn't work well with google earth or other opengl apps
<ubuntu> ah, u using 32 or 64bit ?
<dwidmann_laptop> 64-bit ftw
<viperserv2> how do i setup proftp to fxp on ubunto?
<ubuntu> Exilant: one more thing plz, do u know how to make apt downloads faster?
<dwidmann_laptop> viperserv2: if you're looking for something quick and don't want to mess around with setup, you might also want to consider sftp (openssh-server package) or pure-ftpd
<dwidmann_laptop> ubuntu: pick a faster mirror :P
<ubuntu> dwidmann_laptop: uh
<Exilant> ubuntu: dunno, i think they are lightning fast
<ubuntu> dwidmann_laptop: any how to on that plz? :>
<Exilant> look into /etc/apt/sources.list
<Exilant> dunno what mirrors the livecd uses
<Exilant> maybe you can replace them with sk mirrors
<dwidmann_laptop> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors would be a good place to start ubuntu
<ubuntu> dwidmann_laptop: thx
<ubuntu> Exilant: just did that
<ubuntu> Exilant: working :P
<ubuntu> thx
<Exilant> :)
<dwidmann_laptop> ubuntu: basically it involves editing your /etc/apt/sources.list (frontends like adept and synaptic work too) and changing the site
<ubuntu> i did it
<ubuntu> i prefer shell that some gui
<xomp> hey folks, does the standard Ubuntu Hardy CD come with KDE4? Or will I have to download all the packages for KDE4 once I install Hardy?
<ubuntu> xomp: there r 2 versions of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> i tmakes no difference apt and adept DL the pkges fromn the same sources
<ubuntu> one with kde4 and one with kde3
<xomp> ubuntu, well I already have a Hardy Ubuntu CD and I'm all out of blank CD's, just curious if the standard version came with KDE4 or not.
<BluesKaj> xiomp there's a mix DL that has hardy+kede4
<ubuntu> xomp: nop standard version of kubuntu is using kde 3.5.9
<xomp> I thought I saw an option for kde4 when I installed this
<ubuntu> kde4 is another cd
<xomp> ok
<BluesKaj> ubuntu hardy+kde4 is here http://www.kubuntu.org/
<dwidmann_laptop> xomp: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<xomp> so if I want a copy of ubuntu with kde4 as the wm then I'll need to download kubuntu, I'd prefer not to have gnome loaded as I find the menu to be a bit busy with two wm's.
<dwidmann_laptop> xomp: be sure to have updates and backports *universe* turned on.
<xomp> dwidmann_laptop, I have it installed now, just don't want gnome anymore. Wasn't sure if there was a way to remove gnome or not.
<dwidmann_laptop> xomp: google for "purekde" and you'll surely find what you're looking for
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get remove gnome desktop
<xomp> dwidmann_laptop, so I'm more apt to just redoing everything again as not to bother anybody with "How do I do this? I'm a linux noob"
<BluesKaj> err gnome-desktop
<xomp> BluesKaj, ah, cool :) Thanks!
<dwidmann_laptop> xomp: that will only remove the gnome-desktop metapackage ... it won't get rid of the gnome packages ...
<xomp> dwidmann_laptop, ok, so look for purekde? Is that a ubuntu version perchance?
<BonesolTeraDyne> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<BluesKaj> xomp, then , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , (for kde3.5.9)
<dwidmann_laptop> it's the number one hit on google, it also happens to be the link the bot just gave you.
<BonesolTeraDyne> It took the silent one to bring out a simple fix in the form of a link... XD
<BluesKaj> gnome still has some useful apps
<ubuntu> lika?
<ubuntu> llike?
<BonesolTeraDyne> BluesKaj: GTK, or GNOME itself?
<BluesKaj> synaptic for one
<MilitantPotato> I have a logitech MX518, I have the side buttons working in firefox and other browsers, how do I get them to work in Konqueror?
<dwidmann_laptop> BluesKaj: I'll give you that, synaptic is pretty good.
<dwidmann_laptop> But given a bit more time I think adept will catch up.
 * BonesolTeraDyne hopes that was sarcasam
<BluesKaj> I think gnome apps are fine , just care for the desktop look and feel
<BluesKaj> err don't
<dwidmann_laptop> I can't stand most gnome apps .... they are weak....
<BonesolTeraDyne> XD Nor do I. I like Exaile, SeaMonkey, and Logjam, but perfer KDE
<introubleee> Hey people. I have a kubuntu machine and X doesn't seem to start. I get as far as the end of the progress bar but then the screen just goes blank. Anyone seen this before?
<dwidmann_laptop> BonesolTeraDyne: seamonkey isn't a gnome app so you can cross that one out ... GTK != Gnome
<MilitantPotato> introubleee: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     use ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal, and "sudo shutdown -r now"  to restart
<dwidmann_laptop> Unless those apps started picking up heavy gnome dependencies o.O .... I haven't paid much attention to Mozilla in a long time.
<BonesolTeraDyne> I was listing non-KDE\QT apps, not just GNOME ones.
<dwidmann_laptop> BonesolTeraDyne: there are plenty of good GTK apps, they don't have to conform to the GNOME interface guidelines afterall.
<CrunchyFerrett> Are the openssl-devel libraries no longer available through Adept?
<CrunchyFerrett> howdy dwidmann (its that annoying "crash_" guy, btw)
<dwidmann_laptop> CrunchyFerrett: I don't think I see it either ...
<dwidmann_laptop> !info openssl-devel
<ubottu> Package openssl-devel does not exist in hardy
<introubleee> MilitantPotato: ok, I'll try that. Should I just take the default options
<introubleee> ?
<crimsun> libssl-dev
<BonesolTeraDyne> !libssl-dev
<ubottu> Factoid libssl-dev not found
<BonesolTeraDyne> !info libssl-dev
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1896 kB, installed size 5532 kB
<dwidmann_laptop> That would explain why apt-cache found nothing
<BonesolTeraDyne> I keep forgetting to put the 'info' part
<CrunchyFerrett> libssl then. Lets see about it!
<BluesKaj> CrunchyFerrett, libcurl (OpenSSL) is available in adept
<MilitantPotato> introubleee: yea, try the defaults, the settings can be fixed later, hopefully it works after that.
<CrunchyFerrett> libcurl? Who the heck thinks up these naming conventions?
<crimsun> it's pretty standard practice
<MilitantPotato> in CCSM under General Options, Display settings tab, what format does the Outputs use?
<BlakStone> Hello eFriends
<MilitantPotato> 1680x1050 ?
<MilitantPotato> i remember it having a +0 or two somewhere, but can't remember it exactly
<MilitantPotato> Wrong room, sorry
<MilitantPotato> Is it possible for konq to register side mouse buttons for forward and back?
<uhriventis> My kde4 bar is gone how do I get it back?
<BluesKaj> uhriventis, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<matt___> anyone know anything about a qt toolkit package?
<dwidmann_laptop> uhriventis: the easiest way would be to move your ~/.kde4 folder ... of course that would lose your app settings ... then log back in
<dwidmann_laptop> matt___: probably something like qt3-dev-tools perhaps?
<uhriventis> How would I move it
<dwidmann_laptop> uhriventis: the mv command works well if you're familiar with the shell, otherwise, you could do it in konqueror or dolphin if you tell it to show hidden files
<matt___> dwidmann_laptop: checking for Qt4 version of qmake... configure: error: ophcrack requires Qt toolkit version 4.3 or later. Please disable the GUI via '--disable-gui', or see http://www.trolltech.com/ to obtain it.
<matt___> dwidmann_laptop: any the package you suggested didn't work
<dwidmann_laptop> matt___: libqt4-dev
<uhriventis> Where would I move it to?
<dwidmann_laptop> uhriventis: anywhere you want.
<matt___> dwidmann_laptop: now that...sounds promising. Downloading now.
<uhriventis> Where is the file located?
<dwidmann_laptop> matt___: I was trying to guess you what you might want before, if you had jumped straight to that I would have gotten it right the first time :)
<dwidmann_laptop> uhriventis: in you home folder
<uhriventis> I don't see kde in there
<dwidmann_laptop> uhriventis: it's a folder called ".kde4"
<dwidmann_laptop> uhriventis: Like I had said, you need to enable showing of hidden files first
<matt___> dwidmann_laptop: no problem, that was my fault, and besides, i spent thirty minutes in #ubuntu before i realized that qt was used by kde. It ALL makes sense now :)
<uhriventis> Okay I see the file so moving it to deskttop would work?
<dwidmann_laptop> matt___: it seriously took thirty minutes in there? and you still walked away without a response? Wow, that's pretty sad :P
<matt___> dwidmann_laptop: yep, noone said a thing, so i googled some more, and found someone explaining qt and gtk.
<reagleBRKLN> hi, using inspiron 530 and my CD audio access is *very* slow: 2.3X at best. It's a HL-DT-ST DVD+/-RW GSA-H73N. Any idea how to speed up for this SATA interface?
<reagleBRKLN> using kubuntu 8.04
<dwidmann_laptop> reagleBRKLN: do you have any sort of CD drive acoustics options available in your BIOS?
<dwidmann_laptop> reagleBRKLN: if so, you might want to set it to Performance.
<reagleBRKLN> not sure, will check
<ziun> ciao
<ziun> w kubuntu
<ziun> :D
<adude> i need a program to record audio
<sequethin> audacity rocks adude
<sequethin> for recording and editing
<adude> i want to record sound that the computer plays
<dwidmann_laptop> adude: krecord is extremely simple and works
<sequethin> oh
<dwidmann_laptop> might have meant krec, not sure :s
<adude> it is krec not krecord.
<dwidmann_laptop> ah, yeah.
<Itaku> if i burn a cd in linux would it work on windows
<isaac_> hi
<sequethin> Itaku: it depends on what you mean by "work" but in many cases yes it will
<Shrek> running RutilT and wondering how to get rid of the nm-applet
<andrago> I am trying to install xine extra  plugins, but is greyed out. Not sure what repositorie should I add to get it installable. Any help?
<dwidmann_laptop> !info libxine1-extra-plugins
<ubottu> Package libxine1-extra-plugins does not exist in hardy
<andrago> and why it appears?
<draik> Ever since the upgrade to 8.04, I am unable to use VirtualBox and VMware Workstation
<dwidmann_laptop> andrago: not sure
<dwidmann_laptop> but it apparently doesn't exist in the main reps ... which things in particular did you need?
<DarkestHour> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<andrago> play dvd, m3 etc...
<dwidmann_laptop> andrago: for dvd see
<dwidmann_laptop> !css
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dwidmann_laptop> andrago for mp3 get the libxine1-ffmpeg package
<dwidmann_laptop> for etc you might want the libxine1-misc-plugins package
<andrago> well, just updated it and looking around the things
<andrago> thanks, all these are installed
<andrago> not tried to play mp3, only wondering why it is grey
<andrago> and, you know, it is greyed out, I can't install it, I want to install it!
<dwidmann_laptop> andrago: do "apt-cache policy libxine1-extra-plugins"
<andrago> not found
<dwidmann_laptop> andrago: well that would be why it's uninstallable, why it shows up in the list is beyond me.
<andrago> thanks, I think I will be able to play anything
<dwidmann_laptop> andrago: how about "dpkg --list libxine1-extra-plugins
<andrago> neither
<draik> VMware Workstation will not start and VirtualBox keeps asking for the modules, but I have already installed them. Am I missing something?
<andrago> thanks dwidmann_laptop
<andrago> should be some restriction in some hide file....
<jereme> man I just have to rant that Firefox 3b5 should _not_ be the default browser for Hardy
<jereme> I run into bugs every stinkin day
<jereme> its form rendering is a little busted up
<andrago> uninstall it and install firefox-2
<jereme> andrago: yeah, I'm going to... I just have to bitch and moan first
<andrago> ah, ok. The standard procedure
<jereme> exactly
<andrago> fine, fine
<andrago> continue, please
<jereme> SOP from an SOB ;)
<andrago> :-)
<jereme> I'm done actually
<dwidmann_laptop> draik: this might be of interest to you : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<jereme> I mean I could rant for hours, but Hardy is pretty awesome otherwise
<andrago> well, I just upgraded it and moved to KDE4 and it looks really good
<jereme> yeah I got kde4 running on a virtualbox installation and I am impressed
<andrago> never tryied an automatic version upgrade and it was awesome
<jereme> I'm running the kde3 version on my workstation though
<sponix> what is this crap where apps hang, and it dims the window, is that just Ubuntu, or does kubuntu and xubuntu do that also ?
<jereme> andrago: have you seen the new installer?
<andrago> not yet
<andrago> not really sure how get the new apps yet
<dwidmann_laptop> jereme: what's new about it?
<jereme> andrago: it's awesome... really knocks out folks main complaints about linux
<andrago> I am doing the standar procedure fo installing a lo tof new stuff until something will be broken
<andrago> what is the name of the package?
<jereme> dwidmann_laptop: it's just a legitimate installer... I _thought_ it was new for hardy... when I installed Feisty I had to boot a live CD and click an icon
<sponix> Any stability problems with kde4 ?
<andrago> not yet
<andrago> sponix:  runs fine, a bit different
<jereme> andrago: I don't know... you see it when you install ubuntu from CD
<andrago> oh, it will appear
<dwidmann_laptop> jereme: can't do lvm/encryption/raid installs by any chance can it?
<jereme> dwidmann_laptop: I'm not sure... my install was very basic
<jereme> I've heard of SATA issues, but I just don't know
<dwidmann_laptop> jereme: livecd never has before, but I would like for it to, even though I presently can't use any livecds anyway ...
<sponix> andrago, hear it feels faster and lighter than both kde3 and gnome, you feel that is true ?
<jereme> dwidmann_laptop: ah...  well the livecd part of the install is no longer needed
<temoto_alt40> Hello. How do i make system run "pon corbina" from root at the very startup?
<jereme> sponix: well it has very thin application support at this point, so it sure looks lighter
<andrago> yes, not used it more than few ours but I agree
<dwidmann_laptop> sponix: certainly loads slower, but when it's loaded it is fairly snappy ....probably not as snappy as kde3 or fluxbox though, at least not yet.
<dwidmann_laptop> sponix: some of the apps like konqueror&dolphin seem much faster, gwenview too.
<andrago> you should try it sponix
<jereme> I personally think... KDE4 for fun... KDE3 for work
<jereme> but when 4.1 hits... I'm there
<kernco> Qt 4 is faster than Qt 3, so it has the potential to be faster.
<andrago> jereme: so KD4 all time :-)
<jereme> haha
<dwidmann_laptop> kernco: yeah, but kde4 hasn't had time to be optimzed yet .... first you finish it, then you fix the bugs, then you optimize it, so that's still probably a ways off.
<jereme> I just wish I had a gfx card that could do desktop effects at 3200 wide
<jereme> stupid fglrx
<dwidmann_laptop> jereme: 3200 wide resolution? That's INSANE
<jereme> stupid ATI in general
<jereme> dwidmann_laptop: dual 20" 1600x1200
<andrago> well, the ati drivers are far better in this new release
<dwidmann_laptop> jereme: pick up a decent NVIDIA card for $100 or something
<andrago> in fact, they work
<jereme> dwidmann_laptop: I'm stuck on old AGP... and AGP nvidia cards with dual-dvi are 'spensive
<jereme> dwidmann_laptop: I just need to request a new system from the company with pci express
<dwidmann_laptop> andrago: hit ctrl + alt + f1 then ctrl + alt + f7 and see how spiffy the drivers are then .... I hear that problem still frequents ati users
<dwidmann_laptop> that and freezing on log out, etc
<jereme> dwidmann_laptop: I just fixed that on my box
<jereme> dwidmann_laptop: it was pretty easy..  I'll dig through my browser history and see if I can find the page that helped
<andrago> yes, with the last drivers that crashed X's
<jereme> the fix isn't even to the drivers
<andrago> you can't use the console or init 3
<dwidmann_laptop> jereme: feel free to dig it up for me, I'll bookmark it and pass it on as neeeded.
<jereme> gimme a second, I gotta file a bug here
<jereme> dwidmann_laptop: k
<andrago> I will try it tomorrow ;-)
<andrago> but the new drivers woorks fine with X
<jereme> andrago: fglrx?
<dwidmann_laptop> Wow, external hard drive performance is nice, I'm glad I bought that enclosure :)
<jereme> andrago: or the open source ones?
<andrago> fglrx are the closed ones?
<BluesKaj> dwidmann_laptop, jereme , do you mean this ati shutdown hang fix; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/comments/32
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [Undecided,In progress]
<sponix> AWN  Anyone used it ?
<dwidmann_laptop> BluesKaj: does that also affect the inability to switch to a VT?
<jereme> BluesKaj: I think that was it
<andrago> I am using the ATI drivers, not the open source
<andrago> jereme: this one works fine
<andrago> do you use the open source?
<BluesKaj> dwidmann_laptop, dunno
<jereme> andrago: I use the binary installer for fglrx from ati's web site
<jereme> because, as best as I could tell, the restricted-modules pkg that shipped with hardy was missing the fglrx kernel driver
<andrago> It not worked for me in the previous kubuntu release
<dwidmann_laptop> BluesKaj: After my experience with my radeon 9700 in linux I haven't touched an ATI card since ... and years later that problem still isn't 100% fixed :( jeeze
<jereme> I think the bug that Blues posted is the proper fix
<BluesKaj> this fix works for the lower end fglrx desfault restricted driver suggested by kubuntu upon reboot immediately after Hardy was installed
<jereme> it worked for me on the binary install too
<jereme> I can't find any other fixes in my browser history
<BluesKaj> jereme, my card is the very common X200 used in a lotta laptops and MOR HP pcs
#kubuntu 2008-05-10
<jereme> mine is a sweeeeeeeeet 9600 from 1998
<jereme> or 2002 more likely
<andrago> good night guys
<jereme> cya andrago
<andrago> I am going to crash Xs
<andrago> bye
<draik> dwidmann_laptop: Thank you. It worked out for me. :) Much thanks
<dwidmann_laptop> draik: no problem :)
<andrago> hey, it works
<andrago> I can change to console and come back to the X
<andrago> bye
<dwidmann_laptop> brb, restarting X
<jereme> thanks to fglrx locking up on exit, I learned about Alt+SysReq SUB
<jereme> I wonder how many people who just quit typed Alt+SysReq SUB after I typed it :)
<dwidmann_laptop> There we go, touchpad is so much more responsive now ... and my video device is now my 22" LCD :)
<norman_x> Hi out there! Does anybody know, why a UMAX S-12 SCSI Scanner is not recognized by xsane 0995? Under Ubuntu and Sidux it runs without any problem. Sorry for my bad english!
<norman_x> sorry, I forgot, I use Kubuntu 8.04 with kde3.5.9
<dwidmann_laptop> norman_x: is it listed on here? http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<norman_x> dwidmann_laptop: yes, it is listed. It runs under Linux since years, with Ubuntu/Kubuntu 7.10 no problems, also no problems with sidux and opensuse
<dwidmann_laptop> norman_x: I'd say check around on  bugs.launchpad.net and see if you can find anything about it. Hardy has brought in quite a few new problems. I've got a couple computers that won't be upgrading to Hardy anytime soon seeing as KDE's printer support is messed up :\
<Jucato> s/KDE's/Kubuntu's/
<dwidmann_laptop> erm, yeah and/or maybe, I'll compile a vanilla kde 3.5.9 and find out maybe.
<norman_x> dwidmann_laptop: thanx. where can I find bugs.luanchpad.net? Sorry, I never was there
<dwidmann_laptop> norman_x: http://
<CrunchyFerrett> test
<norman_x> dwidmann_laptop: ok, thanx
<norman_x> CrunchyFerrett: test too ;-)
<Walzmyn> Ok, if i try to login with any user other than primary, I get a screen full of pretty colored numbers and letters and have to hold down the power key to get out - any thoughts?
<norman_x> dwidmann_laptop: have a solution for my scanner problem: when I start xsane as root, it reconizes my scanner. Wich group my user must join or with port I have to chown for solving that?
<avihayb> Howdy folks. can any of ya all tell me if ya know what to do if the taskbar dissapears on ya in that fancy whatchamcallit KDE4(.0.3 I belive) that you get with the new distribution? the darn thing just dosn't appear when I try to log in...
<BluesKaj> avihayb, ask the folks at #kubuntu-kde4
<Walzmyn> avihayb, it was my understanding that panel hidding was not yet implimented in kde4 - sounds like you have a larger issue
<avihayb> I'ts not a hideing issue, I've seen some unanswerd posts on da web. at first I thought I messed too much with em fancy indirect renderers/compositor framework thiingamajig, but I think it's somth else
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys, i just did a fresh install of kubuntu 8.04 w/ kde4 but my volume keys wont work on my laptop? any ideas
<ForzaPalermo> i ran xev, and do show that they keys have an output when pressed  eg  XF86AudioLowerVolume
<BluesKaj> ForzaPalermo, try in #kubuntu-kde4
<Makuseru> i have a device hooked up to my computer, the device is serial, and i have a serial to usb adapter comming from it, so its plugging into a usb port, and the program im using this device with wont autofind the device, it asks me what port its on, how can i find this out to enter it in?
<sacha_> Makuseru: lsusb
<Makuseru> thanks
<tristan_> bonjour
<ForzaPalermo> anyone know how to install the mplayer plugin without installing firefox3 in adept
<ForzaPalermo> i have it installed manually a lready, it wants the ones in the repos as a requirement?
<temoto_alt40> How do i view VLC on secondary display?
<temoto_alt40> Perfectly i want to show one virtual KDE desktop on primary monitor and another v.desktop on secondary.
<naught102> anyone using ff3 in hardy and notice that check boxes and radio buttons don't show when active?
<CrunchyFerrett> naught102: I've noticed that.
<CrunchyFerrett> I just ignore it and keep moving
<naught102> yeah... it gets a bit annoying though.. surely there's some fix...
 * siofwolves went back to ff2
<jereme> naught102: select boxes too
<Walzmyn> ForzaPalermo, mplayer plugin for what?
<ForzaPalermo> firefox
<ForzaPalermo> i have 3 installed already manually
<ForzaPalermo> but it wants to install the one from the repos when i want to install the plugin
<Walzmyn> ForzaPalermo, ah. hmm, I don't think you'll be able to do that
<Walzmyn> ForzaPalermo, the plug-in package is going to require the F3 package and you can't tell the database it's already there
<ForzaPalermo> Walzmyn, i used to be able to
<Walzmyn> f3 = ff3
<ForzaPalermo> ive always done it this way
<Walzmyn> really? huh. I would not have thought it was possible
<ForzaPalermo> yeah it used to just put the plugin in a directory, and that would flow through a simlink where i needed it
<Walzmyn> see if you can just download the plugin and install it without apt-get
<Walzmyn> sorry, yer outta my league here, i just installed FF3 with apt
<naught102> CrunchyFerrett:, jereme: either of you using tabmix plus?
<temoto_alt40> How to make KDE3 taskbar show only icons of active tasks, not titles?
<temoto_alt40> I want big icons like in MacOSX or like BlackBox option.
<CrunchyFerett> naught102: If I am, I dont know about it.
<ForzaPalermo> where can i get just the plugin?
<naught102> hehe
<Walzmyn> ForzaPalermo, google is your friend
<Walzmyn> temoto_alt40, just so you're not being ignored, i've no idea
<ForzaPalermo> lol
<temoto_alt40> Walzmyn, if you have ideas on forcing two rows of icons in tray bar?
<avihayb> temoto_alt40: I have a way that sometimes works...
<temoto_alt40> avihayb, what is it?
<Walzmyn> temoto_alt40, you using kde 3 or 4?
<temoto_alt40> Walzmyn, 3.
<avihayb> In configure punnle, I choose a costume size, put the old value+ 1 and apply untill the icons fit into two lines, then i decrease the size untill it's what I want or the icons merge into one line
<avihayb> *panel *until
<avihayb> works in bouth k3andk4
<temoto_alt40> Walzmyn, i tried to install XGL and compiz and it was really slow, something with ATI drivers i guess, but i didn't manage to run it normal. And i tried KDE4 at the very that time so it was slow too, i don't know if it will run fast enough now and didn't try yet. But eventually i will try to upgrade to KDE4.
<temoto_alt40> avihayb, thanks.
<avihayb> temoto_alt40:  did it work?
<temoto_alt40> avihayb, yes, thanks again.
<matt123> hi! does anyone know which files to delete to reset plasma?
<avihayb> btw, with old ATI cards (and I mean ol'e) what's the best driver to run?
<avihayb> specificly ATI RADEON ALL-IN-WONDER 7100 or 7200
<jereme> the legacy driver
<jereme> I think it's just called ati
<jereme> actually
<jereme> a radeon card might just use the fglrx driver
<jereme> even if it's old
<Ghittsum> I lost my desktop when I boot up my linux box.  How do I get it back?  I get something to the effect of kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot...; then I get a login prompt
<jereme> sounds bad
<Mimi> Thats not an error
<jereme> you don't have a disc in the drive or anything do you?
<Ghittsum> I know it isn't
<Ghittsum> no
<avihayb> a day or so after upgrading kubuntu , it decided I (on it's own I might add) that it's time to switch from ATI to FGLRX...
<Ghittsum> I wish I knew what to ask to go and look for answers, but I dont
<jereme> avihayb: well fglrx is the preferred driver if your card supports it
<Mimi> Ghittsum,      when you login on that black screen, type      sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start    (if you have ubuntu, not kubuntu)
<Ghittsum> I have kubuntu gusty gimp or whatever
<jereme> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start for kubuntu
<jereme> since this is a kubuntu channel
<Mimi> then kdm, like jereme
<jereme> gutsy gibbon?
<Mimi> OOPS!!! i forgot I left #ubuntu xd! sorry!
<Ghittsum> thanks, I will try
<mocoxk> alguien q sepa perl y expresiones regulares q me pueda ayudar por favor =D
<Mimi> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Ghittsum> it says kdm is already running, but it isn't in my process list
<mocoxk> ok
<avihayb> jereme: how would I know if my card support it? save the it dosn't work at all?
<jereme> here's what once was a list of supported cards
<jereme> http://xoomer.alice.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-supported.txt
<jereme> ah, here's a maintained list
<jereme> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware
<jereme> I don't see your card on it
<jereme> it looks like support for your card was suspended
<jereme> you either need to run the 'ati' driver
<jereme> or find an old copy of the fglrx driver, pre 8.40.4
<Ghittsum> well, I guess I could just reformat and start over again
<avihayb> nither do I, but I rememberd I have torcs installd by taking to ya, and I get a 10 FPS boost, so I guess it's better? old fps was 20ish...
<Ghittsum> I almost have a routine for everything I need to put a webserver together...I've done it a couple times now.
<jereme> there is an open source driver for radeon cards, not sure what it supports
<nosrednaekim> it supports 3d accel on most older cards
<Ghittsum> is there somewhere I can go and pay for help?
<nosrednaekim> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<jereme> Ghittsum if you can't start kdm, I imagine your xorg.conf is blown somehow
<jereme> that's a wild shot in the dark though
<Ghittsum> I just left it sitting a couple days, came back and no more desktop
<jereme> that's odd
<jereme> if you didn't change anything
<jereme> you _might_ have a hardware issue... another shot in the dark though
<Ghittsum> can i sudo dkpg-reconfigure xorg.conf?
<Ghittsum> I replaced the hard drive with another one, my old seagate from my xp box
<BluesKaj> Ghittsum, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ghittsum> ok, I'll try that
<Ghittsum> xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<HermanChess> is kubuntu 8.04 as it is, stable?
<Odd-rationale> HermanChess: the kde3 version? is rock solid
<temoto_alt40> Can i speed up adept GUI?
<BluesKaj> with kde3 yes
<HermanChess> and how bad is it with kde 4?
<Odd-rationale> HermanChess: somewhat incomplete...
<temoto_alt40> Select new package to install in adept and i wait 2-6 sec before it actually sets the flag.
<HermanChess> oh, I'm downloading kubuntu right now, it's not good to hear that
<NickPresta> HermanChess, Kubuntu comes with 3.5.9 as the default, unless you're downloading the KDE4 remix
<HermanChess> so I'll get the same old interface?
<NickPresta> HermanChess, you will be presented with KDE 3.5.9. You can choose to install KDE4 if you wish
<Jucato> !khardy
<ubottu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<Covenax0r> hola que tal
<NickPresta> thanks Jucato
<HermanChess> I see
<NickPresta> !es | Covenax0r
<ubottu> Covenax0r: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<temoto_alt40> Anybody can watch IPTV?
<Ghittsum> well, here goes reformatting
<Ghittsum> what doesn't make any sense to me is that I can start kubuntu from the cd
<Ghittsum> I have to install it again to get anywhere....but it loads
<FenixReign> what does it do without booting live?
<Ghittsum> command prompt
<Ghittsum> it does normal boot
<jereme> ghittsum: what if you login and just type
<jereme> X
<jereme> do you get a blank X windows screen?
<FenixReign> hmm...
<Ghittsum> I haven't got that far, I restarted with the install disc in the dvdrom
<jereme> Ghittsum: oh, I'm trying to help you avoid a reinstall
<jereme> but if you're on the way...
<Ghittsum> I really don't want to start over again
<Ghittsum> I get tired of reinstalling everything
<FenixReign> anyone help me try and get a creative card working??
<Ghittsum> typing 'X' or 'x' doesn't do anything
<Ghittsum> well, it returns error
<jereme> what error?
<jereme> if it's long, put it in a pastebin
<Ghittsum> with 'X' it says /etc/X11/X is not executable
<jereme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Ghittsum> with 'x': -bash: x: command not found
<jereme> type ls -al /etc/X11X
<jereme> should be uppercase only
<jereme> I'm sorry
<jereme> type
<jereme> ls -al /etc/X11/X
<Ghittsum> yeah, I got that
<jereme> paste what it returns
<Ghittsum> I did the last above
<Ghittsum> ls -al /etc/X11/X
<Ghittsum> I got a listing
<jereme> I need to see the lsisting
<jereme> err listing
<jereme> Ghittsum: I need you to paste what that command returned... you might be very close to a solution
<Ghittsum> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2008-04-21 23:07 /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/Xorg
<jereme> k
<jereme> type
<Ghittsum> sorry, it
<Ghittsum> it's on my other box
<jereme>  /usr/bin/Xorg
<nosrednaekim> you want "startx"
<jereme> nosrednaekim: he should be able to just run X
<jereme> nosrednaekim: startx calls X
<nosrednaekim> yes... and sets a ton of stuff previous to that....
<nosrednaekim> some of which I am sure is essential.
<Odd-rationale> jereme: if he is using konversation, he could just do: /exec cmd ls /etc/X11/
<jereme> Odd-rationale: he's working on another box
<Ghittsum> yeah
<Odd-rationale> oh. i see...
<Ghittsum> using xchat on my winders box
<jereme> nosrednaekim: you can simply start X...  you'll just get a blank screen
 * Mimi licks the persons on the channel as a "Hello"
<jereme> Ghittsum: if you 'ls -al /usr/bin/Xorg'
<jereme> Ghittsum: what are the permissions?
<Ghittsum> I will try
<jereme> k
<nosrednaekim> hello Mimi :)
<Mimi> ^^
<Ghittsum> umm....no such file or directory
<jereme> there's your problem
<Ghittsum> can I sudo apt-get Xorg?
<jereme> close
<Ghittsum> I dunno where it went
<jereme> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Ghittsum> what could cause it to go away?
<jereme> sometimes an apt-get upgrade will do the damndest things and remove things you needed
<nosrednaekim> better would be "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<nosrednaekim> do get everything
<jereme> this may not be a simple solution, if you have a package conflict that caused this
<Ghittsum> :\
<jereme> Ghittsum: actually yes, try what nosrednaekim said first, then try what I said if the kubuntu-desktop package is already installed
<Ghittsum> I went ahead and jumped the gun on what you said, jereme
<Ghittsum> sorry, I got up and went to do it
<jereme> Ghittsum: then do what nosrednaekim said next :)
<Ghittsum> k
<Ghittsum> thanks guys, I appreciate the troubleshooting
<jereme> hey I hope it works
<Mimi> nosrednaekim,  when I read your name, it sounds like random letters to me, but I always read it as Red Nose Skin lol
<jereme> I hate to see someone reinstall linux to make it work
<jereme> that's a windows tactic
<jereme> Mimi: Mike Anderson
<Mimi> Who?
<jereme> Mimi: nosrednaekim is Mike Anderson in reverse
<Ghittsum> lol...jeremem
<Mimi> OH!
<Mimi> Im bad at simple word puzzles ;p
<nosrednaekim> :P
<Mimi> Thanks!
<Ghittsum> I'm glad you guys are passionate about linux
<nosrednaekim> people call me "red nose" and "redneck"
<Mimi> Yeah sorry you're having troubles with it :(
<Ghittsum> it's ok, I'm very green stepping into this different type of computing environment
<Ghittsum> I presume when it's done getting apts, I can just shutdown and reboot?
<jereme> linux, when used right is more stable and more sexy than windows... I get much greater productivity out of my kubuntu box than any windows machine I've ever used
<jereme> Ghittsum: it'd be worth typing X again to see if does anything
<Mimi> Ghittsum,  yes but you shoudlnt need to reboot ,  i think,
<nosrednaekim> Ghittsum: hum, question, I haven't been flowing really, but you aren't on the liveCD are you?
<jereme> tru
<jereme> you could just do
<jereme> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<jereme> another linux versus windows trick
<jereme> 99% of the stuff done in linux doesn't require a reboot
<jereme> unlike windows
<Ghittsum> nosred, no, I'm not using the liveCD
<nosrednaekim> ok.. good :)
<jereme> hey Ghittsum, I gotta jet... but I think you're on the right path
<Ghittsum> I'm on the screen with a patterned background and an 'X' cursor....I presume its loading
<Ghittsum> thanks jereme
 * Mimi watches as jereme takes flight
<Ghittsum> I appreciate the help
<jereme> Ghittsum: what did you type to get ont he screen you're on?
<nosrednaekim> Ghittsum: thats good enough.... hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Ghittsum> X
<jereme> yeah
<Mimi> lol
<nosrednaekim> then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<jereme> ctrl+alt+backspace
<jereme> and what nosrednaekim said
<jereme> and you should be in business
<Ghittsum> k
 * jereme crosses fingers
<nosrednaekim> jereme: that jet winding up still ? :P
 * Mimi tries hard to untangle jereme's fingers
<jereme> I'm taxying the tarmac
<Mimi> lol im sorry im so bored and i love this channel >.<
<jereme> how in the crap do you spell taxying
<jereme> taxiing
<nosrednaekim> one i I think
<jereme> taxing?
<Ghittsum> lol
<jereme> that's something else
<nosrednaekim> hrm.. no
<jereme> skiing
<jereme> must be taxiing
<nosrednaekim> taxiing then
<Mimi> well its not actually a word, its one of those made up verbs from works, so i think youre ok
<jereme> oh true Mimi
<jereme> well if it's made up
<Mimi> why not taxyizing
<jereme> then I'm spelling it taxeeying
<jereme> because I can
<Mimi> lol!!
<jereme> Ghittsum don't forget to tell us if it worked when you're up and running :)
<Ghittsum> YAY!  it's logging me in.  :D
<Mimi> Yippie!
<Mimi> I hope it doenst look ugly lol
<billyd> I gots to try to get half Gutsy/ half Hardy system to all Hardy when I get my CD's.  Think I might want to be here whne I try to pull my pokers out of the fire
<Ghittsum> thanks guys and possibly any gals for your help
<Mimi> How come his  kde wasnt working in the first place?
<jereme> Mimi: some of his packages were somehow gone
<nosrednaekim> Mimi: X had been removed
<jereme> incluing xserver-xorg-core
<Mimi> after a hardy upgrade eh? nasty...
<jereme> nah, I think he's on Gutsy
<jereme> I'm outta here... have a good weekend all
<nosrednaekim> we have lift off of jereme!
<Mimi> have a good weekend
<NewBerner> hi all
<NewBerner> anyone know samba?
<NewBerner> oic a samba channel
<Mimi>  have you tried #samba   ??
<Mimi> There's 120 something people there
<Mimi> Where are the pink unicorns?
<CrunchyFerett> where does kubuntu store drivers?
<nosrednaekim> CrunchyFerett: as kernel modules
<CrunchyFerett> yeah, but where?
<CrunchyFerett> in the fs
<nosrednaekim>  /usr/src/linux/modules maybe?not sure
<CrunchyFerett> hm
<CrunchyFerett> perhaps I should rephrase
<CrunchyFerett> I made a new b43.ko file.
<CrunchyFerett> I want to replace the existing b43 with my new one.
<wirechief-intel> look at .so files in /usr/lib/packagename
<CrunchyFerett> where would I find the existing one, so that I can delete it, replace it, and reboot
<wirechief-intel> CrunchyFerett: just do updatedb then locate *.ko
<wirechief-intel> if the name is b43.ko just do a locate after you do the updatedb
<CrunchyFerett> !updatedb
<ubottu> Factoid updatedb not found
<wirechief-intel> ok so its sudo updatedb
<CrunchyFerett> its /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/
<leo_rockw> hola #kubuntu what's up?
<nosrednaekim> hey leo_rockw
<wirechief-intel> CrunchyFerett: if you use locate you can find anything.
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: just remember to updatedb
<wirechief-intel> yep
<leo_rockw> (idk what are you guys talking about anyway... lol)
<wirechief-intel> well not needed if you havent made any changes
<CrunchyFerett> wirechief: awesome tip man
<leo_rockw> i think there's a cron job for that anyway
<CrunchyFerett> ok
<wirechief-intel> ;)
<CrunchyFerett> so to unload the module, I use modprobe -r b43
<CrunchyFerett> right?
<wirechief-intel> CrunchyFerett: your on your way to really learning linux now.
<CrunchyFerett> Ima tryin
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: why are you unloading b43?
<wirechief-intel> that one command will be a big assest
<wirechief-intel> asset
<CrunchyFerett> leo_rockw: I made a new one with a patch. so Im swapping it
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: ooo, ok. what's in the patch?
<leo_rockw> and... is there any difference between modprobe -r and rmmod?
<wirechief-intel> CrunchyFerett: best rename it before you overwrite save as a .bak so you can recover if needed
<CrunchyFerett> packet injection. (and no, not for the reasons that Im sure immediately spring to your mind)
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: i don't know what packet injection is... so nothing comes to my mind lol
<nosrednaekim> leo_rockw: they are the same I think
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: i was just wondering because i'm using b43
<CrunchyFerett> oh
<leo_rockw> nosrednaekim: oh, ok. thanks
<CrunchyFerett> its a wep attack method for breaking wep keys
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: oh, nice. if it works maybe it would be nice to make the code available so security improves
 * wirechief-intel puts wep key under the door mat
 * leo_rockw uses mac filtering and wep key
<CrunchyFerett> leo_rockw: not my work. www.latinsud.com/bcm
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: thanks for the url, i'm going to take a look and see if i understand what it does.
<adude> anybody here have experience with amarok?
<p_quarles> adude, lots of people here
<p_quarles> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CrunchyFerett> oh dear
<CrunchyFerett> I seem to have missed a critical step somewhere
<billyd> No - y biggest learning thing in Amarok was each statio had ot be clicked AND LOADED
<adude> i'm trying to access my mp3 player from amarok how do i do it?
<CrunchyFerett> crap
<CrunchyFerett> How do I compile a single kernel module without have to compile all of them?
<nosrednaekim> !modutils
<ubottu> Factoid modutils not found
<nosrednaekim> somethngs like that command ^^
<leo_rockw> !info modutils
<ubottu> Package modutils does not exist in hardy
<p_quarles> adude, what kind of MP3 player?
<wirechief-intel> adude how are you connecting  the mp3 player through the trs jacks ?
<leo_rockw> !info module-init-tools
<ubottu> module-init-tools (source: module-init-tools): tools for managing Linux kernel modules. In component main, is important. Version 3.3-pre11-4ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 73 kB, installed size 324 kB
<adude> a samsung YP-Z5
<rodolfo> #ubuntu-es
<p_quarles> adude, does it support MTP, mass storage, both or neither?
<adude> both
<CrunchyFerett> ty leo
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: yup... i might take a look into that too. i'm working on a custom kernel.
<p_quarles> adude, have you tried hitting "autodetect" from the Amarok configuration >> devices menu?
<CrunchyFerett> nifty! n
<CrunchyFerett> Thats even installed already
<CrunchyFerett> must discover how to use it
<adude> not yet
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: all my linux does so far is panic (it's a linux from scratch)
<CrunchyFerett> lol leo
<p_quarles> adude, well that's the first step -- try that; if it doesn't work it's relatively easy to configure it manually
<CrunchyFerett> leo_rockw: I dont see module-init-tools in my GUI, so I assume its command line?
<CrunchyFerett> how do I access it"?
<nosrednaekim> CrunchyFerett: I think you need to google up a tutorial sir :)
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: i was just repeating what nosrednaekim said... apparently that package has lsmod, modprobe, rmmod et al
<CrunchyFerett> oh, I have all that
<CrunchyFerett> I need to know how to compile the module
<CrunchyFerett> without have to compile ALL of them (it'll take hours)
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: modprobing should do the trick
<CrunchyFerett> explain
<nosrednaekim> CrunchyFerett: you should only need "make" and "make install"
<matiee> Hello everybody. I need some help about how to hide files and folder "à la Edgy", that is how to hide files without renaming them
<matiee> could someone please give help?
<CrunchyFerett> hm
<leo_rockw> matiee: er... you do need to rename them. just put a "." before the name of the file
<wirechief-intel> matiee why not move them to a usb stick and put it in a safe ?
<leo_rockw> or encrypt them w/ gpg...
<wirechief-intel> matiee then only you will be able to access
<matiee> wiredchief: I know that the standard for unix systems is to put a dot before the name of the file or folder,
<matiee> but I also know
<matiee> that a in Ubuntu Edgy it was possible to specify
<matiee> which files and folders to hide
<leo_rockw> matiee: may i ask why is that you don't want to add the dot?
<CrunchyFerett> nosrednaekim: take a look at that, if you dont mind. http://pastebin.org/35005
<matiee> from inside a file called
<matiee> .hidden.
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: don't use sudo for make
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: and you need to ./configure firt
<leo_rockw> first*
<CrunchyFerett> kk
<wirechief-intel> matiee you can do this gpg -c filename
<wirechief-intel> that will encrypt
<CrunchyFerett> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<matiee> leo_rockw: I simply can't rename the files and folders because they are important files and folders.
<matiee> i.e.:
<matiee> I want to hide /boot, /var, /sbin and so on.
<leo_rockw> matiee: put them in a folder... change the permissions
<leo_rockw> matiee: just change the permissions
<leo_rockw> matiee: make the user not able to leave $HOME
<matiee> the user could be myself, and I'm the administrator.
<leo_rockw> CrunchyFerett: is there a README or INSTALL file?
<leo_rockw> matiee: no, you're not
<leo_rockw> matiee: sudo su that's your root
<CrunchyFerett> leo: there is not. Its been a 4 day research project for me
<matiee> sorry: I don't get the point... :S
<leo_rockw> matiee: you are a normal user. root is the superuser.
<matiee> leo: I just want to treat some defined folders and files
 * wirechief-intel i think the safe is much faster ;)
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: then you can't access /boot lol
<matiee> as they where dotted files and folders, without having to renaming or moving that
<Daisuke_Ido> matiee: ubuntu actually attempted to do the "hide system files" thing with edgy... it didn't last
<wirechief-intel> well i guess he could use the livecd to boot ;)
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: haha
 * wirechief-intel put that in a safe too
<leo_rockw> matiee: leave the security by obfuscation to M$
<matiee> Daisuke: that's exactly what I'm talking about: I find that was a great Idea and I regret that it was dropped with Feisty.
<CrunchyFerett> nosrednaekim: still with me?
<nosrednaekim> CrunchyFerett: googlin
<matiee> Anyway: it's still possible to do the trick of the .hidden file with Hardy, but it works with nautilus only.
<wirechief-intel> leo_rockw: ok, heres what he does, take HD out of his computer and put it in the safe
<CrunchyFerett> nosrednaekim: lol me too. Maybe you can make more sense out of it
<wirechief-intel> completely hidden now.
<matiee> It no longer works with konqueror or dolphin. I'd like to know how to make it work again.
<CrunchyFerett> where is stdin when I need him? He always knows this obscure stuff
<nosrednaekim> CrunchyFerett: unfortunately..I need to go
<wirechief-intel> matiee, if you remove the HD you can always use the livecd and a usb stick
<CrunchyFerett> awwwww
<baudthief> Is it possible to disable the dimming of inactive windows?
<CrunchyFerett> righto. thanks for the help so far man
<baudthief> * unresponsive rather
<matiee> wirechief: how smart... :D
<wirechief-intel> matiee it works ;)
<leo_rockw> baudthief: are you using compiz?
<matiee> wired: I'm sure about it...
<matiee> :)
<wirechief-intel> matiee that is exactly what my grand-daughter does.
<wirechief-intel> shes 13
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: my friend's HD died and he's using slax off a pendrive :-)
<baudthief> leo_rockw: yup
<matiee> wired: is she happy with it?
<leo_rockw> baudthief: then it is possible
<wirechief-intel> leo_rockw: cool
<stdin> CrunchyFerett: pastebin the Makefile
<wirechief-intel> leo_rockw: but lots of computers still cant use USB so the livecd is a great tool
<leo_rockw> baudthief: Kmenu > system... then somewhere there (maybe emerald... idk i don't use compiz)
<wirechief-intel> leo_rockw: actually i can remove my desktops HD in less than 30 seconds after i turn  it off.
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: i still carry slax and qemmuDSL with me at all times on a USB pendrive :-P
<CrunchyFerett> stdin: http://pastebin.com/d529fdac1 and hello :)
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: i have a laptop... the desktop still has windoze until i stop being lazy and format the HD
<Deiwos> er hey everyone, i have an.. installation problem, of sorts
<wirechief-intel> leo_rockw: nice well ive tried usb booting with my emachine and it still needs the livecd, i used mandriva to make the boot coding.
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: no point in removing the HD of the laptop...
<CrunchyFerett> tell us all about it Deiwos
<wirechief-intel> leo_rockw: well thats a different thing just put laptop in safe ;)
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: hahaha
<wirechief-intel> hahaha
<mortici> is there a way for me to streach my splash screen image?
<mortici> rather tahn having it small and in the corner?
<leo_rockw> mortici: define splash screen image
<Deiwos> when i start up my computer with the kubuntu installer cd, it gets to the menu asking if i want to try it or install it, however both of those options just lead to a loading screen looking thing, and then it drops to a command prompt
<leo_rockw> mortici: kde's one?
<mortici> leo_rockw: kdm login splash image
<baudthief> leo_rockw: I cant find it anywhere in ccsm, even using search - google also yielded no (useful) results
<stdin> CrunchyFerett: looks like it needs to be compiled from the kernel, so try running "make modules" from /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/
<mortici> leo_rockw: it was streched before, but it seems to have shrunk and cornered itself after the upgrade to hardy :(
<stdin> CrunchyFerett: you could try using module-assistant too
<leo_rockw> mortici: kcontrol > system administration > login manager > background
<CrunchyFerett> stdin: Im trying to avoid compiling ALL the kernels tho.
<Deiwos> and it doesn't appear that i'm able to do anything from this command prompt
<leo_rockw> baudthief: i only used compiz for like 5 minutes last year. i know it's there, i just don't remember where
<CrunchyFerett> and what is module-assistant
<leo_rockw> Deiwos: try the startx command
<leo_rockw> Deiwos: it should spit out and error...
<stdin> CrunchyFerett: module-assistant is a tool used to compile kernel modules
<wirechief-intel> leo_rockw: just use locate
<CrunchyFerett> *googles*
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: for what? lol
<Deiwos> hm, i'll try that
<wirechief-intel> leo_rockw: hmm to find compiz (if thats what you meant)
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: ooo, no... baudthief wants to disable the dimming thing... i don't have compiz installed but i know you can do it from one of the menus, i just don't remember where
<wirechief-intel> leo_rockw: well i guess if you located it and choked its neck that would do it but renaming might do the same.
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: choking might be more fun
<baudthief> leo_rockw: fading windows is disabled, I read somehwere it's firefox nor responding to compiz's pings - I increased the ping delay, hopefully that'
<wirechief-intel> as compiz to compiz_old
<baudthief> *d solve it
<CrunchyFerett> stdin: I once again bask in your awesomeness
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: but i don't have compiz lol
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: and he still wants his compiz, except for the dim thing
 * wirechief-intel maybe its in the safe
<mortici> leo_rockw: that doesn't help its the splash screen thats borked :/
<mortici> lemme check something
<leo_rockw> wirechief-intel: $ man safe No manual entry for safe
<leo_rockw> baudthief: i don't use FF either :S
<baudthief> leo_rockw: gasp!?
<leo_rockw> baudthief: konq :-)
<baudthief> leo_rockw: *phew*
<baudthief> thought you reverted to IE or something :p
<Deiwos> well
<leo_rockw> baudthief: i was an opera user before that... but it's not free
<leo_rockw> baudthief: the last IE i used was 5.5
<Deiwos> it did come up with an error, indeed
<Deiwos>  /bin/sh: startx not found.
<leo_rockw> Deiwos: err... i was expecting and error more like "screen not found" or "your video card drivers suck" that's weird...
<Deiwos> i know
<Deiwos> but this ram virtual drive whatever you want to call it seems to have pretty limited functionality
<leo_rockw> Deiwos: when you select "test the live cd" hit ctrl+alt+f1 and see if there's any error
<adude> how do i format a usb device?
<leo_rockw> brb
<Deiwos> after i press enter on it, or before?
<sujith> how to check the kde version
<dennister> hey channel, is anyone else having difficulty downloading from sourceforge? I can't get anywhere...download never starts, get stuck on advertiser's page...also tried wget, and it, too, gets stuck
<CrunchyFerett> stdin: still around?
<stdin> CrunchyFerett: for a few mins
<BluesKaj> dennister, yep, same prob 2 days ago
<VousDeux> does anyone know how I might go about creating a virtual nic that would serve as an ssh tunnel
<CrunchyFerett> stdin: module-assistant doesnt have my drivers source in its list.
<dennister> BluesKaj: ok, so I'm not the only one; have you tried it since?
<BluesKaj> no
<dennister> so it could have started 2 days ago, and not been fixed yet :(
<BluesKaj> I found a diff mirror
<stdin> CrunchyFerett: you can try copying the driver dir to /usr/src/modules/
<CrunchyFerett> good idea
<BluesKaj> actually dennister , the site seemed to freeze
<CrunchyFerett> except I dont have that
<stdin> create it ;)
<dennister> hmm...tried the 3 mirrors that were available for that package
<stdin> so it should be /usr/src/modules/b43/
<leo_rockw> back :-
<leo_rockw> sujith: help > about kde
<BluesKaj> dennister, which pkg
<stdin> leo_rockw: now you're back I can tell you, nick change on away is really annoying...
<leo_rockw> stdin: they can be filtered
<stdin> leo_rockw: not the point
<dennister> BluesKaj: i'm gonna try postbooks, seeing as how sql-ledger proved so dangerous, and the fork (ledgersmb) isn't impressing me much in my attempts to install it either
<leo_rockw> stdin: then i fail to see the point
<stdin> !away | is the point
<ubottu> is the point: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<leo_rockw> stdin: if it annoys you... then filter it
<stdin> leo_rockw: channel policy
<leo_rockw> stdin: right, #ubuntu's
<stdin> leo_rockw: no #*ubuntu
<leo_rockw> "You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu"
<leo_rockw> i must be going blind...
<stdin> all except loco channels
<leo_rockw> #kubuntu is not as busy as #ubuntu
<_2> ouch! something just ate an 80G hd... error is > 0 [root@/] mount /dev/hda /media
<_2> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<dennister> BluesKaj: I'm afraid the xtuple.org site (OpenMFG) only offers downloads of their bigger, commercial package (referring u to sourceforge for postbooks) and softpedia only offers windows version of postbooks
<stdin> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<stdin> leo_rockw: read it again then
<BluesKaj> dennister, bummer :(
<_2> oh crap, this is really ugly.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d17baebd8
<CrunchyFerett> stdin: still not listing it. Should I be passing options to the command line at all?
<_2> how much data am i going to lose here ?
<leo_rockw> stdin: it says "busy channels like #ubuntu or other ubuntu channels" #kubuntu doesn't fall in that category... it is ubuntu channel, but not busy
<stdin> leo_rockw: #kubuntu is an Ubuntu channel
<leo_rockw> stdin: but not busy
 * BluesKaj begins to nod off...loooong day .Nite all
<stdin> leo_rockw: just don't
<_2> stdin actually cannonical doesn't own #kubuntu
<dennister> I don't understand...if the linux community wants to make inroads into the business community, it needs to ofer things like accounting packages...only stuff in repos is either sql-ledger, tinyerp (huge, for enterprises) and egroupware (also huge)
<stdin> _2: didn't say it did
<leo_rockw> stdin: either kick me when i do it... or filter it
<stdin> ok, I will
<_2> leo_rockw he will.  :)
<leo_rockw> stdin: ok
<adude> what program can i use to convert wma files to mp3?
<leo_rockw> _2: ok... i come here to help anyway
<Odd-rationale> adude: did you try soundkonverter?
<_2> leo_rockw alright.  so tell me how much data i'm going to lose here  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d17baebd8
<Odd-rationale> adude: there are also online utilities like www.zamzar.com if the file is not too big...
<adude> will try soundkonverter
<leo_rockw> _2: what happened there? power outage?
<Odd-rationale> adude: last time i tried soundkonverter, it didn't work... but that was in feisty...
<_2> nope.   unknown cause.
<stdin> CrunchyFerett: if module-assistant isn't working, then you're just try "make modules" from the kernel, I can't see another way
<_2> installed a bootloadre on hdb and rebooted a few times testing tweeks on that.   then   bamb no hda no mo.
<CrunchyFerett> *sob*
<leo_rockw> _2: there was a guy in my loco that had a problem recovering stuff from his broken partition... lemme look for that thread
<leo_rockw> _2: see if this helps you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Deiwos> bleh
<leo_rockw> Deiwos: what happened?
<Deiwos> Buffer I/O error on fd0, Buffer I/O error on sr0, Buffer I/O error on loop0
<_2> update on the fsck  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d51685535
<_2> ok.  looks like no data loose      i can't believe it really.
<leo_rockw> _2: congrats :-)
<leo_rockw> _2: i'm still worried it happened for no good reason
<leo_rockw> Deiwos: that sounds like not enough space
<_2> backing up everything important right now.  so we'll see...
<Deiwos> 'space'?
<Deiwos> eh, doesn't the livecd 'try kubuntu' not use any actual HD space?
<_2> ram
<Deiwos> 1gb of ram should be enough surely
<_2> Deiwos how much ram avalable there ?
<leo_rockw> Deiwos: it should... do a memtest maybe
 * _2 wonders why they make live CD's such ram hogs anyway.    you should be able to boot a live CD in 16m of ram...  the data is on disk it doesn't really need to all be writen to ram.
<Dr_willis> there are non-gui live cd's that can boot with very little ram.
<leo_rockw> _2: it goes faster from ram
<Dr_willis> of course i recall 1 floppy Linux disrtos also. :)
<Deiwos> is there much difference between the kubuntu installer and the ubuntu installer?
<Dr_willis> Deiwos,  not  that i have seen. I was thinking they ere identical.
<leo_rockw> Deiwos: try an alternate
<Deiwos> ok, i'm confused now, i tried googling the problem and came up with people saying that the errors i'm getting are a problem with Wubi having problems accessing an NTFS partition O_o
<CrunchyFerett> sigh
<CrunchyFerett> what do I if make modules doesnt work either?
<_2> <leo_rockw> _2: it goes faster from ram <<< not if it doesn't boot   ;/
<Dr_willis> I dont use wubi. so cant help with it.
<leo_rockw> _2: haha, you're right
<Deiwos> i'm not using wubi either Dr
<_2> Deiwos ummm last i knew.  ubiquity == ubiquity == ubiquity
<_2> what's the differance between a duck ?
<_2> one leg is both the same !
<Deiwos> i'm just desperately hoping this doesn't mean my ram is dying :P
<uhriventis> Anyone here run their comp with an older model ATI card?
<leo_rockw> Deiwos: it sounds like it, that's why i recommended a memtest
<Dr_willis> define old... :)
<uhriventis> 2004-6
<Dr_willis> 9700 ATI card. is about as old as ive used recently
<Dr_willis> I thinkit was a 9700 agp card. i used to use ages ago.
<_2> uhriventis heh you mean a newer one then  :)))
<Deiwos> i hate memtest, i seem to have problems with memory that 12 hours straight of memtests won't find :P
<uhriventis> Uhg I have to use my onboard one. Kubuntu does not like my old ATI Radeon 9250 Pro
<uhriventis> And it's 256k
<uhriventis> Compared to my 64... That I'm using now
<Deiwos> if an older version of ubuntu works, might that be a sign that it's not the ram?
<_2> no
<Deiwos> damnit
<_2> Deiwos it might be a sign that it is     actually
<uhriventis> Updating to 8.04 right now
<leo_rockw> Deiwos: even the same version might work depending of what part of the ram is being used
<_2> Deiwos but that would depend on several other things.
 * Deiwos goes to try things
<Deiwos> thanks for the help, you guys
<_2> now i'm wondering why moving files from one disk to another isn't making more free space on the one....
<uhriventis> Copying them?
<_2> no move them
<_2> cp + rm
<_2> oh my.  the wrong disk is gaining free space  o.O
<_2> files being moved to hda    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5441bf25
<_2> note that some same files already exist there
<_2> strange.  after all processes compleeted it did change the free space.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d59950f5a
<_2> /ping #kubuntu
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys how do u get guidance power manager to boot at startup?
<_2> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<ForzaPalermo> _2 is that the same for kde4?
<level1> hi, how can i bring up an ethernet network?
<_2>    idk    </shrugs>
<leo_rockw> ForzaPalermo: it might be ~/.kde4/Autostart
<_2> level1     sudo ifup eth0
<level1> _2: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<_2> level1   ifconfig -a    see what it's listed as
<_2> level1 you may need to modprobe a driver
<level1> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:c5:45:07:ec
<level1> _2: it worked before hardy
<_2> venella   ifconfig     see if it's already up
<level1> what?
<level1> venella is not a command
<_2> something like    sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.44 up      would bring it up with a static ip of x.x.x.x
<level1> 192.168.0.44: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<_2> venella is a referance to not adding other flavours     means just run the command without switches or agruments.
<_2> no such device ???
<leo_rockw> vanilla*
<level1> I ran sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.44 up
<level1> and thats what I got
<_2> lshw -C network
<_2> don't flood the channel.
<stdin> or ifconfig -a
<level1> it says it should be run as root, but theres still some output
<level1> it lists the ethernet device
<ForzaPalermo> thanks
<_2> stdin we did that.  but that doesn't show what driver he might need.   i was going to have him lsmod | grep dtiver_here
<stdin> _2: ooh, right
<_2> level1 what breed is it.
<_2> ?
<level1> broadcom
<level1> 4404 I think
 * _2 points at stdin and ducks out the back door.
<leo_rockw> level1: you on hardy?
<stdin> !43xx
<ubottu> Broadcom 43xx driver info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<level1> yeah
<level1> its not a wifi card
<stdin> may, or may not be it
<level1> its a NIC
<level1> my wifi card is ipw 3945, it works fine
<leo_rockw> bcm43xx is for wifi
<leo_rockw> and it's deprecated
<level1> and the ethernet used to work fine, but now it isn't
<level1>        product: BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<_2> lsmod | grep 4
<_2> do you also have a wireless there ?
<stdin> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/b44.ko
<stdin> description:    Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100 PCI ethernet driver
<_2> there ya go.    sudo modprobe b44
<administrator> hey
<CrunchyFerett> stdin: when running "sudo make modules" from /usr/src/ I get "Nothing to be done for modules."
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i have a manual installation of firefox, anyway to install the mplayer mozilla plugin without installing firefox from the repos becvause it "depends" on it?
<ixnayonthehombre> what is the package that i need to install so amarok can play mp3's?
<ForzaPalermo> it should install it for u automatically
<ixnayonthehombre> ya it freezes everytime i try to
<ixnayonthehombre> so i'm just gonna install it manually
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<leo_rockw> ixnayonthehombre: you may want to report that as a bug
<intelikey> !w32codecs
<ubottu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i have a manual installation of firefox, anyway to install the mplayer mozilla plugin without installing firefox from the repos becvause it "depends" on it?
<intelikey> ForzaPalermo sure.  the same way you installed ff
<intelikey> if you turn your linux into a more gentoo'ish linux then you have a more gentoo'ish way of installing things....      </thought>
<ForzaPalermo> intelikey, where can i get the plugin
<ForzaPalermo> outside of the erpos
<ForzaPalermo> i looked on google, but i cant find it
<intelikey> sorceforge.net   i would think
<ForzaPalermo> and i dont have another machine i can just copy it from
<intelikey> or wait.  if it's not FOSS then you are SOL
<ForzaPalermo> FOSS?
<intelikey> !foss
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<intelikey> sorry bad bot call.
<intelikey> the first url there is good
<intelikey> FOSS = Free Open Source Software
<ForzaPalermo> heh i guess i got to use vlc player unless there is a better alternative
<intelikey> ForzaPalermo you could; sudo apt-get -d install your_package_name_here       that will only download the .deb file/s   then use something like mc or ark to look inside the .deb and pull out only the wanted file/s.   (/me didn't say that though)
<eternicode> I have the main repos and just added a third-party repo.  Is there a way to tell which repo an apt package is coming from?  "sudo aptitude show <package>" doesn't give anything useful other than the package  maintainer (which isn't all that useful).
<intelikey> policy
<ForzaPalermo> intelikey, i already downladed it from ubuntu packages, but when i try to open it with ark, nothin in there
<intelikey> eternicode example;   apt-cache policy package_name
<intelikey> ForzaPalermo nothing?
<eternicode> intelikey, ah, ok, thanks :)
<ForzaPalermo> nothin
<ForzaPalermo> says no archinve loaded
<intelikey> him say you follow wrong track.   him say you follow empty camel.   ugg  </enjun_talk>
<intelikey> maybe ark can't handle it.    mc can.
<eternicode> I've opened .deb files before with ark, should work fine.  Just like a .zip file.
<ForzaPalermo> maybe cause im on kde4
<intelikey> eternicode or may be a propritary thang!
<eternicode> ForzaPalermo, yeah, ark-kde4 might not be able to handle it XD  I hate all the new -kde4 progs installed with kde4-desktop.  All eyecandy and no functionality, the lot of em.
<ForzaPalermo> lol i agree... ok well thanks anyway... im off ot bed
 * intelikey waits for the "eyecandy == evil" bit again...  
<eternicode> intelikey, eyecandy is not evil.  Eyecandy without functionality is evil.  <3 Compiz
<intelikey> seems if you say anything against "eyecandy" in here you start a scat fiTe
<Jucato> right
<eternicode> Take kopete for instance.  kopete KDE3.x has IRC chat...kopete-kde4 does not.  Couldn't stand it.
<Jucato> eternicode: maybe the fact that kde4 is currently at 4.0 and is largely incomplete answers the "all eyecandy and no functionality" question
<intelikey> shouldn't have been released incomplete
<leo_rockw> eternicode: kde4 was released for developers.
<eternicode> KDE4 being at 4.0 doesn't excuse the individual package maintainers for dropping features in their "upgraded" progs.
<Jucato> take over KDE release management and do it as you please
<intelikey> "take over" ???    there's a thought....
<eternicode> But at any rate, I can always aptitude purge the new versions.
<leo_rockw> the .0 means that can be used daily w/o it crashing every 5 minutes
<Jucato> 4.0 is largely a technology preview anyway. as for Ark, you'll have to take it up with the maintainer for that app
<Jucato> but to immediately conclude that KDE 4 is "all eyecandy and no functionality" is unfair to some apps that have really been absolutely good even at 4.0
<Jucato> Dolphin, Okular, Gwenview, KDE Edu and Games just to name a few
<eternicode> Jucato: >_< I never said that about KDE4.
<Jucato> <eternicode> ForzaPalermo, yeah, ark-kde4 might not be able to handle it XD  I hate all the new -kde4 progs installed with kde4-desktop.  All eyecandy and no functionality, the lot of em.
<Jucato> as for "eyecandy", it's another "buzz" word I've learned to ignore, along with "bloat" and "web 2.0" :)
<intelikey> technecly he didn't
<eternicode> Referring mainly to the upgraded apps.  Excluding Plasma desktop, etc.  Sorry for the confusion.
<eternicode> I love the widgets idea.  Have ever since I started using Konfabulator.
<leo_rockw> Jucato: "web 2.0" lol
<intelikey> Jucato if you read carefully he said that about the "progs installed with kde4"  not kde4   but anyway   ...
<intelikey> err kde4-desktop  that is.
 * Jucato wonders if the "all new -kde4 progs installed with kde4-desktop" are not, in fact, KDE4 progs then
 * intelikey notes that "he" might just love kde4  and hate the "progs" that came with it....
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<intelikey> as for me.  i just hate eyecandy in general.   doesn't matter what you call it.
<eternicode> Jucato: the apps have package names like "ark-kde4" and "kopete-kde4" and are programmed to use the new Qt4 widgets.   They're KDE4 apps.
<intelikey> bells whistles and flashing lights,  are useful for one thing, and one thing only.   "marketing"
<sirmike1970md> does anybody know of a prog like peergaurdain for kubuntu
<intelikey>  ! i
<ubottu> Factoid i not found
<Feijo_BR> what mysql tool can I use to access my tables?
<bibstha> mysql cli?
<bibstha> btw can apt download multiple debs at once? at the moment its only downloading one deb at a time
<bibstha> anyone?
<Xbehave> intelikey: 4.0 has done some major groundwork  for supporting apps, so its not just bells and wistles
<Feijo_BR> yes
<intelikey> oodb
<intelikey> and yes
<Feijo_BR> oodb? to mysql?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> Xbehave eyecandy is bells and wistles.
<flaccid> any of you guys got checkered grey background in kdm-kde4 bug ?
<Xbehave> yeah i said its NOT just bells and wistles, theres some really clever stuff going on with kpim & kopete sharing a backend
<intelikey> err actually more the "flashing lights" part of that post really  :)
<intelikey> kpim something like the mozilla-psm  ?
<Xbehave> erm i ment PersnalInformationManager the backend for stuff like kontact,kmail,kmobiletools, etc
<intelikey> yeah  kpim is "something like mozilla-psm == personal security manager"
<intelikey> at least two words in common   :)))
<flaccid> anyone here familiar with manual config of kdm files for background/wallpaper configuration?
<o0Chris0o> having a problem starting up Adept Manager, when I start it up says it couldn't load and could only load in read only, there is no other adept running or apt get here is the error log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11225/
<alainrevel> help
<Jucato> !aptfix | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<flaccid> brb
<o0Chris0o> now I am getthing this error...while running adept There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<o0Chris0o> and adept just closed right out
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install -f
<o0Chris0o> whts that do
<siva>  How to change the default dispaly manager?
<intelikey> siva sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<TFrog> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Lardarse> does kde have a way to open each folder in its own window?
<siva> intelikey: thanks
<o0Chris0o> sudo apt-get install -f this for me?
<o0Chris0o> and what does it do exactly
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> probably gets us information on what the problem is on your system
<o0Chris0o> ok
<intelikey> alternatively fixes it without reporting an error
<intelikey> we would prefer the later
<o0Chris0o> wishfully thinking :)
<TFrog> anyone here got the compiz cube working in Hardy?  i'm having problems with it
<o0Chris0o> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<TFrog> that helps a bunch
<SilentDis> ni hao :)
<flaccid> ni hao ma?
<SilentDis> sorry, i've watched the "Ni Hao a gold farmers story" music vid on youtube too much lol
<flaccid> oh thats hello in mandarin heh
<SilentDis> i figured that much :)
<flaccid> hen hao!
<Ashex> any hardy users had luck with pulseaudio?
<flaccid> !english | flaccid
<Ashex> As soon as I got it to connect to the server
<Ashex> artsd starting crashing every few seconds
<Ashex> and it still is
<intelikey> is that where they get mandarin orenges ?
<Ashex> getting kinda annoying
<intelikey> and do mandrakes come from there to ?
<o0Chris0o> how do I check my system for erros and such maek sure everything is running correctly. I am having a few errors some things have been deleted, and having lil errors popping up
<SilentDis> is there a good 'video lab' type app for kde?  I'm thinking something that'll take vid files from any source and convert to another, I.E. mpegs/avis to dvd VOBs, DVDs to avis, etc etc.  I know most all of this can be done with ffmpeg, but I'm just not up on the commands for it as i should be.  alternately, a good 'howto' on ffmpeg cmd line works would help a lot :)
<intelikey> o0Chris0o deleted ???
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: the system log is /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog plus there are separate logs /var/log
<intelikey> o0Chris0o check  /var/log/*   error messages that you don't see generally go there.
<SilentDis> o0Chris0o: what happened to spawn this issue?
<o0Chris0o> yes I tried uninstalling libsqlite3.0 and it uninstalled some things I did sudo apt-get kde-desktop got most back, but having some other issues
<o0Chris0o> I selected the wrong one
<drif> DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<drif> May  9 22:35:56 Chief kernel: [1518822.730499] ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<drif> May  9 22:35:56 Chief kernel: [1518822.730502] hda: drive not ready for command
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: which issues
<drif> getting these about four times every second
<drif> any other way than reboot to possibly resolve this?
<flaccid> drif: any luck on google with the errors?
<SilentDis> drif: sounds like the drive is dying slowly :(
<drif> it's my dvdrw
<o0Chris0o> lil errrors with adept quiting on me...couldn't start couldn't commit changes etc
<intelikey> drif hdpram   but unless you know what your doing,  i'd sujest the reboot.
<o0Chris0o> I am going to paste my log
<intelikey> s/ra/ar/
<SilentDis> drif: i just had that myself!  I upgraded the firmware (had to boot to windows to do it, blah) but it solved the situation
<drif> intelikey: well, I usually do - when I know what I should be doing :D
<drif> intelikey: so what about hdparm exactly
<intelikey> drif you could shut the drive down, and then wake it back up     might work.   no promices
<drif> SilentDis: and yours appeared from nowhere as well?
<intelikey> drif it the kernel module didn't load correctly   rmmod it and modprobe it again.   dmesg might reviel that
<drif> SilentDis: I had just burned dvd with k3b and got succesfull write+verify when the drive led just stayed lit
<SilentDis> drif: right after i tried to run some old game, yes.  I think it was The Longest Journey, in fact, under wine.  Totally buggered me what happened, but i do know a quick firmware update solved me
<drif> intelikey: I did remove/add cdrom module, but that didn't help
<mukesh> hii
<intelikey> ide
<drif> well it was busy
<intelikey> ide-generic most likely
<drif> but I'll have another try
<drif> intelikey: just cdrom ide_cd
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> well the time escapes me.    have to go soon...
<SilentDis> drif: i'd tried everything from cold boots to fscking with the various ide drivers, to even switching where i'd plugged the drive in, no help anywhere.  on a whim, i hit sony's website, grabbed the firmware update, rebooted to windows, applied the update, booted back to linux and it worked great
<drif> intelikey: rmmod -f ide_cd doesn't complain but doesn't remove module either - still on list
<intelikey> ;/
<intelikey> yuck
<flaccid> slightly off-topic: anyone here use firefox 3 themes. im having trouble finding one that works with f3
<intelikey> modprobe -r cdrom ;modprobe -r ide-cd
<drif> intelikey: module cdrom is in use
<drif> tried other way around - no avail
<intelikey> drif then looks like shutdown is all that's left.
<drif> intelikey: yeah, just wanted to learn a way to deal without reboot
<drif> intelikey: how could I see which process is using the module?
<drif> if it's stalled
<intelikey> yeah.   one "might" find a way in hdparm but i'm not going to send you there.
<drif> intelikey: how come?
<intelikey> drif "how could i..."  wouldn't matter  you couldn't even kill it while it waits on kernel side io
<intelikey> drif and it is possable that this error will cause a shutdown hang because of not being able to kill the process.
<drif> I issued rmmod -f -w so it could resolve that way - atleast it won't try to use it anymore
<intelikey> right.
<intelikey> but it may still be waiting on it...
<drif> true
<intelikey> ...>add infintum>...
<intelikey> err one d  but who's counting...
<drif> infinitum perhaps?
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> might try.   hdparm -L 0 -f device/node        "the -U and -R options in the man page were what i had in mind actually,  but you probably don't want that."
<drif> intelikey: thanks.
<intelikey> -z even ...
<drif> intelikey: I always try those on my own expense, so to speak
<SilentDis> help me ubotu-nobi, you're my only hope...
<SilentDis> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<intelikey> meh  drives are cheep
<flaccid> anyone have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/227904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227904 in qt4-x11 "KDE4 login screen is missing background (regression: 4.0.4)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<drif> intelikey: true, but I meant in general
<intelikey> well i have to went.   drif tov 'uwlay      good luck
<drif> intelikey: actually, the drive isn't locked - tray works fine but just the drive isn't responsive
<drif> intelikey: but I'll probably just reboot :D than man page got me discouraged..
<drif> ah, he left :D
<connor> #conky
<connor> #conky wont respond to my problemc
<connor> could someone help me out?
<drif> connor: and your problem is?
<connor> i cant navigate to the correct folder to create my conky configuration
<connor> wow
<connor> irc is slow today, conky STILL hasnt responded
<connor> >_>
<connor> ...
<Daisuke_Laptop> 5 minutes isn't slow
<connor> >_>
<connor> could someone help me out?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm in channels where people have 4 line conversations over the span of a week.
<connor> are you serious?
<Daisuke_Laptop> absolutely
<connor> good god
<connor> why?
<Daisuke_Laptop> some people aren't on very often, and just reply when they're around
<connor> oh ok
<connor> anyways
<SilentDis> real life > irc :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> so what's the problem?
<connor> i need to navigate to $HOME/.conkyrc
<connor> how can i?
<connor> im trying to configurate conky
<connor> how can i navigate to $HOME/.conkyrc
<connor> i havent used ubuntu in forever
<Daisuke_Laptop> .conkyrc is a config file i would imaging
<Daisuke_Laptop> imagine
<SilentDis> connor: type this into a prompt:  cd ~/.conkyrc
<SilentDis> if it's a file, you can edit it with nano ~/.conkyrc
<Daisuke_Laptop> if that doesn't work, try this: kate ~/.conkyrc
<connor> cd ~/
<connor> got me bash: cd: /home/connor/.conkyrc: Not a directory
<Daisuke_Laptop> or nano.  or vi if you're the antichrist.  or emacs if you have 23 fingers available
<Daisuke_Laptop> then it's just a config file
<SilentDis> Daisuke_Laptop: roflmao at vi/emacs comments :)
<connor> i dont get it
<connor> explain?
<Daisuke_Laptop> connor: vi is notorious for having the most unfriendly user interface (for new users) of any program ever
<Daisuke_Laptop> only satan himself would know how everything works first try
<connor> lol
<connor> whats emacs
<SilentDis> connor: you're trying to edit the file ~/.conkyrc.  open your favorite text editor (be it kate, gedit, nano, emacs, vi, whatever) and open ~/.conkyrc
<Daisuke_Laptop> and emacs is notorious for extensive keyboard shortcuts
<connor> yeah
<connor> kate got me to it
<Jucato> let's try not to get into some text editor war in here
<drif> SilentDis: not sure but reboot might have done the trick - fortunately :)
<connor> i cant highlight shit in firefox
<Jucato> s/war/bashing/
<connor> >_>
<SilentDis> drif: lucky you lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jucato: nah, just pointing out differences - whatever works for a user, they're more than welcome to use :)
<connor> so uh
<connor> whats fluxbox
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jucato: besides, tell me i'm wrong :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
 * Jucato points connor to Google as well
<Jucato> Daisuke_Laptop: you're wrong :)
<connor> so
<Daisuke_Laptop> bah
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're no fun, Jucato :D
<connor> i have saved my conkyrc
<connor> now what
<Jucato> well, you told me to tell you you're wrong. just doing what you wanted :)
<SilentDis> connor: restart conky, i guess.
<connor> its not running
<connor> :V
<connor> how do i run it?
<connor> sh conky is not correct is it
<SilentDis> connor: no idea really.  i've not used the app... what does it do?
<SilentDis> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 524 kB
<connor> yeah
<connor> basically
<connor> it does cool shit like monitor system resources, tells you your upload/download stuff
<connor> all that cool stuff
<connor> :D
<connor> so
<connor> whats the terminal command for running a program?
<SilentDis> connor: just type the app name.
<connor> wtf
<connor> errorerrorerror
<connor> how can i type the error log?
<SilentDis> connor: i'd assume for conky it would be easiest to run from within kde.  alt-F2, then type conky into the box
<SilentDis> !pastebin | connor
<ubottu> connor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<connor> fuck
<connor> pastebin isnt working
<connor> i dont go directly to the pastebin
<connor> im installing fluxbox
<connor> >_>
<connor> nevermind
<connor> so uh
<connor> why is conky not wanting to work?
<SilentDis> connor: i've never used the app.  i have no way to tell you.
<connor> oh ok
<connor> you should install it
<connor> its cool
<connor> sudo apt-get install conky
<connor> darn it
<connor> reinstalling conky didnt help v_v
<connor> wait
<connor> ill do a complete removal
<connor> then reinstall
<connor> #conky
<connor> darn it
<connor> conky just WILL NOT WORKO
<connor> WORK*
<o0Chris0o> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jonfhancock> connor: what is it that conky is doing?
<connor> sigh
<connor> its a system monitoring program
<jonfhancock> sry, I came to the conversation late
<connor> ill give you a screenshot
<connor> hold on'
<jonfhancock> I know what it is
<jonfhancock> I've installed it
<jonfhancock> what is the error message you get?
<calcmandan> anyone knowledgeable in gpg?
<connor> im getting ready to restart my comptuer hopefully it will work :)
<jonfhancock> connor: ah.  good luck
<connor> heres the conky setup i used that will hopefully work'
<connor> http://conky.sourceforge.net/conky.png
<connor> cool huh?!
<connor> brb everyone
<connor> restarting
<connor> wish me luck with conky
<connor> IT WORKS!!
<connor> CONKY IS WORKING ON MY SYSTEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SilentDis> connor: calm down... half some dip. :D
<SilentDis> connor: grats though :)
<connor> conky is awesome!
 * flaccid goes to give conky a try on hardy
<Pramod> I got a problem using Adept Package Manager... I am Using the Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4 Remix Version.... when i click on "Manage Repositories" it "Fetches Updates" :s
<connor> lol
<flaccid> Pramod: did you check bugs or submit one?
<connor> im on 8.04
<Pramod> how i do tha?
<flaccid> !bugs | Pramod
<ubottu> Pramod: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Pramod> how i do that?
<Deepthought> connor: that screenshot doezzzz look sorta cool...   Xcept for the eye-candy though, what sorta stuff can it do that the sensor-tray or system-monitor can't ?
<Pramod> ok thanks lemme try that one...
<connor> lol
<connor> idk
<connor> but
<connor> i am now in possession of knowledge for installing conky!
<connor> you can make it sijmple
<Pramod> is there other way to enable the ubuntu backports repository?
<connor> simple*
<connor> you dont have to have all the eye cand
<connor> although it DOES look cool :D
<connor> arch
<connor> argh*
<connor> which conky setup to use!?
<connor> http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<flaccid> !enter | connor
<ubottu> connor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<connor> oh ok
<Deepthought> connor:  man, that DOES look cool; how on earth everdid they get it in theair head to call it light weight ?
<connor> i
<connor> idk
<connor> wait
<connor> im testing a new conkyrc brb
<connor> back
<connor> MAN IS THIS COOL!?
<Pramod> The bug has already been reported and it says "Problem is solved for today version of Adept."
<connor> so, you gonna install CoNkY?
<flaccid> Pramod: 'today' ?
<Pramod> but how will i be able to upgrade to today's version of Adept??? :S
<flaccid> URL to the bug please Pramod
<Pramod> " Kamba  wrote on 2008-02-12:  (permalink) "
<connor> testing another conky setpu T_T
<Pramod> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/178689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178689 in adept "adept manager fetch updates instead of managing repositories" [Undecided,Fix released]
<flaccid> Pramod: what is your uname -a ? and also lsb_release -a ?
<flaccid> i guess pastebin uname -a; lsb_release -a
<Pramod> uname -a?
<Pramod> wat's that?
<flaccid> its a command to run in konsole
<Pramod> ok wait
<Pramod> how i use pastebin?
<flaccid> !pastebin | Pramod
<ubottu> Pramod: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<connor> ok, i have my conky setup all beautiful now
<connor> now i just need a cool background :)
<Pramod> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Pramod> The link sends me to: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Pramod> :(
<SilentDis> grrr.
<SilentDis> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pramod> flaccid: u got the link to the pastebin?
<flaccid> Pramod: please paste the link to the paste
<flaccid> Pramod: ah please use http://pastebin.ca
<Pramod> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11229/
<connor> what did i miss?
<connor> anyone else wanting to try conky?
<Pramod> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11229/
<flaccid> connor: this is kubuntu support channel
<connor> oh whoops
<flaccid> Pramod: please now pastebin output of: dpkg -l | grep -i adept
<connor> #conky
<Dr_willis> A kde specific Conky could be called Kinky :)
<Pramod> ok
<connor> LOL
<Dr_willis> Conky is a neat program. you can spend weeks twiddling with it.
<connor> wait
<connor> i use ubuntu, why am i in #kubuntu?
<connor> #ubuntu
<Dr_willis>  You tell us... :)
<flaccid> sweet
<Pramod> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11230/
<Pramod> Wat's Conky meant for?
<Pramod> !Conky
<ubottu> Factoid conky not found
<flaccid> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 524 kB
<flaccid> Pramod: im on the same without the bug. i'll get a command to reinstall adept
<Pramod> ok flaccid
<Pramod> Well in the mean time... can anyone tell me how i install a debian package in The Remix version of Kubuntu? :S
<flaccid> !apt | Pramod
<ubottu> Pramod: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> same as you install any other debian package.. but its best to use the package maanger to download/install things.
<flaccid> his adept is broke. Pramod read the above guide - its basically sudo apt-get install package_name
<flaccid> Pramod: please run this command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install --reinstall adept adept-batch adept-common adept-installer adept-manager adept-notifier adept-updater
<Pramod> ok
<flaccid> Pramod: if you don't see any errors, then try starting adept manager with: kdesudo adept_manager
<Pramod> ok
<Pramod> am installing the adpet now...
<flaccid> ok
<Pramod> ok i installed them...
<Pramod> now i try to run?
<flaccid> sure
<jonfhancock> flaccid: thanks for the little tip.  I didn't know about --reinstall
<flaccid> jonfhancock: cool np
<jonfhancock> you learn something new everyday
<Pramod> still the same problem... :(
<Kr|ptiX> any kno why i keep gettn errorimport gtk.glade
<Pramod> anyway... how can i change the theme in KDE4???
<Dr_willis> Im not sure that kde4 even has that feature yet.
<Pramod> oops... u mean changing the theme?
<Pramod> ok...
<Pramod> :s
<flaccid> Pramod: make a comment on the bug and advise you are still having the problem with the lastest adept and provide your adept version which is 2.1.3ubuntu25
<Pramod> ok...
<flaccid> Pramod: not sure if that is available in the gui yet. try #kubuntu-kde4 and #kde
<Pramod> how u came to know the version of my adept?
<flaccid> you pastebinned it
<Pramod> ok thanks
<Pramod> :D
<flaccid> np
<frankc> moin
<Pramod> Quite weird, when i restarted my Computer, now the adept works fine... :S
<kgx> whats the best way to backup my entire linux partition?
<jussi01> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kgx> cheers
<jussi01> :)
<Roey> kgx:  also see dirvish if you're looking for snapshot capability
<JackWinter> wow, weird.  i have added the wine binary depositories to my kubuntu 8.04.  before i could just update the package.  now when i go to look for wine in my package manager it says not installed, but shows rc1 in there...
<siva> #federo
<siva> #ubuntu-in
<shan> how can I install window manager
<JoshOvki> shan: window manager? is that a package?
<JoshOvki> shan: : or do you mean KDE?
<leonid> HI!!!
<JoshOvki> hi leonid
<leonid> I updated from 3.3.x to 3.5.1 what happened to RUN OPTIONS?
<shan> josh0vki: am using kdm
<hellhound> does anyone know how to reset the system tray?  for some reason all the icons in it disappeared and I have to log out and back in to get them back... new ones will appear but my older ones will not
<JoshOvki> leonid: kde 3 is not up to 3.5.9
<JoshOvki> shan: i dont quite understand what you are trying to install
<JoshOvki> hellhound: kde3 or 4?
<hellhound> kde3
<JoshOvki> hellhound: not sure sorry, i use kde4 and never had to do it with kde3
<hellhound> JoshOvki: yeah it seems to do it when i quit compiz and go to kwin to play a game
<Admiral_Chicago> I have an Iso of a DVD movie, iirc, I can just mount the iso and play the movie right?  Can i do that?
<o0Chris0o> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<o0Chris0o> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hellhound> JoshOvki: I am sure that is the problem... but I cannot figure out how to reload my apps such as kopete , kontact, apt manager, etc... if I run those applications it still will not load the icons
<hellhound> JoshOvki: even if I remove teh applet and then reinstall it.. it is still the same
<o0Chris0o> hellhound: have you tried sudo apt-get kde-desktop
<o0Chris0o> that seems to work sometimes
<hellhound> o0Chris0o: i get "invalid operation kde-desktop
<o0Chris0o> I think thats the right name
<o0Chris0o> let me check
<flaccid> the package is named kubuntu-desktop
<su-hoens`rZ> is anyone ever going to fix the libboost dependencies?
<hellhound> i have the dektop package
<o0Chris0o> yah what flaccid said
<o0Chris0o> :)
<jussi01> su-hoens`rZ: have you made a bug report?
<jussi01> su-hoens`rZ: if you dont report the bug, it will never get fixed...
<o0Chris0o> hellhound: after it installs, it probably wouldn't hurt to restart your system and see if that helps
<hellhound> o0Chris0o: i have tried that... i mean it always comes back even when I just logg off and then back on... but I do not want to have to do that each time.  I can also kill kopete and kontact and then restart them and the icons will come back... but i wish there was a way to restart it... killing kicker and restarting it does not help
<o0Chris0o> try deleting the toolbar
<o0Chris0o> and making a new one
<hellhound> o0Chris0o: and do that each time this happens?
<crazy_bus> since the edubuntu addon installer works on regular ubuntu. Can it also work on regular kubuntu. Or do you also have to download the normal ubuntu install cd
<o0Chris0o> no, try it to see if it works
<hellhound> o0Chris0o: it would be easier to just log off and then log back in.
<o0Chris0o> have you checked launchpad for bug reports?
<o0Chris0o> hellhound: what version of kde do you use?
<dhq> my ctrl+w doesnt work in konqueror
<o0Chris0o> try resetting the default settings?
<dhq> i did that no use
<hellhound> o0Chris0o:  kde 3
<hellhound> o0Chris0o: 3.5.9 to be exact
<o0Chris0o> hellhound: I would try searching http://bugs.kde.org/ I just googled kde system tray bugs and a few sound similar
<o0Chris0o> could be bug fixes
<o0Chris0o> do you have compiz installed and enabled?
<su-hoens`rZ> can someone explain to me how to install libboost-signals-dev
<o0Chris0o> sudo apt-get libboost-signals-dev
<su-hoens`rZ> yes if it were that simple
<su-hoens`rZ> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<su-hoens`rZ> libboost-signals-dev: Depends: libboost-dev (= 1.33.1-9ubuntu3.1) but 1.34.1-4ubuntu3 is to be installed
<su-hoens`rZ> and that's for aLL of the dev libboost packages, except for libboost-dev
<su-hoens`rZ> which is really starting to get irritating
<o0Chris0o> so you got the latest?
<su-hoens`rZ> i guess
<o0Chris0o> why do you want the other then
<su-hoens`rZ> because another program depends upon the dev packages?
<su-hoens`rZ> and i can't install them
<su-hoens`rZ> and i'm getting super frustrated
<o0Chris0o> hmm
<o0Chris0o> I don't think you can install both
<o0Chris0o> I could be wrong
<su-hoens`rZ> this is ridiculous
<suze> who has iphone?
<suze> iphone encoding settings ?
<o0Chris0o> wrong place for that
<o0Chris0o> !iphone
<ubottu> Factoid iphone not found
<suze> ...
<suze> well using kubuntu ... i want know about iphone and kubuntu of course
<JoshOvki> suze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<suze> no
<suze> that explain only how can i set up
<suze> i can set up
<suze> i would know how i could encode for iphone
<JoshOvki> encode for iphone.... ?
<suze> right
<llutz> encode what?
<suze> video...
<llutz> suze: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/22/encode-video-for-the-ipod-touch-or-iphone/
<suze> ok
<suze> ty
 * JoshOvki claps to llutz
<llutz> google needed 0.07 seconds :)
<JoshOvki> llutz: often the way, i just couldnt work out what they wanted
<llutz> that's the problem
<JoshOvki> google has the answer to most problems, just people are often to lazy to look
<Giant_Speck> JFGI.  Amirite?
<JoshOvki> lol yeh
<scarygary> Morning..
<JoshOvki> morning scarygary
<scarygary> How do i allow passwordless logins in kde4?
<JoshOvki> scarygary: i dont think you can yet
<scarygary> Wuut?
<JoshOvki> scarygary: unless you edit the config file
<scarygary> Np.. Which file? I tried kdmrc, but that didn't work.
<JoshOvki> scarygary: clearly not the file i thought it was then
<scarygary> Doesn't kde4 have a user management tool? Like guidance for kde3?
<JoshOvki> yes, but the auto login section doesnt have an admin button
<JoshOvki> System Settings > Adcanced > Login Manager
<Jucato> scarygary: kuser
<JoshOvki> scarygary: or you can run   sudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettings    advanced > login manager
<Jucato> JohnFlux_: user management isn't login management though.. unless he meant the same too
<usama> I have installed Openoffice 3 beta but I can not find it, where I can locate it?
<Jucato> er sorry JohnFlux_ :P
<Jucato> JoshOvki: user management isn't login management though.. unless he meant the same too
<Dekans> in /opt
<Dekans> maybe
<prateek> hello everybody
<JoshOvki> Jucato: but on the last tab of the management is Convinience where there is a nice button that says autologin
<Jucato> JoshOvki, scarygary: in KDE 4, you'll have to run "kdesu systemsettings" (or it's kde4 equivalent) to get admin rights
<prateek> i have to type xrandr -s 1024X960 everytime on a boot to get resolution correct...Help!
<JoshOvki> Jucato: for kde4 you have to put the full path, otherwise it says command not found. it is a bug (unless they fixed it in 4.0.4)
<Jucato> JoshOvki: yeah. but that's separate from user management like the one in kde-guidance for KDE 3
<prateek> how do i avoid this
<Jucato> JoshOvki: maybe kdesu kde4-systemsettings or something like that
 * Jucato doesn't have kde4 in kubuntu
<JoshOvki> Jucato:  its   kdesu /usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettings
<prateek> well
<prateek>  i have to type xrandr -s 1024X960 everytime on a boot to get resolution correct...Help!
<JoshOvki> i think we have lost scarygary along the way
<Jucato> JoshOvki: yes, but Kubuntu has these convenience scripts in /usr/bin with -kde4 or kde4- that runs the kde4 app with the correct environment variables
<JoshOvki> Jucato: tryed it both way round and i get command not found. i think its an on going bug in kde4
<Jucato> or bug in Kubuntu :)
<JoshOvki> Jucato: yeh or that
<jussi01> !fixre | prateek
<ubottu> Factoid fixre not found
<jussi01> !fixres | prateek
<ubottu> prateek: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<prateek> jussi01: my prob is i get my display reverted to 800x600 resolution everytime after boot..i want it to stay to 1024x960...how do i do it..do i have to add a line sumwhere
<jussi01> prateek: yes, did you read the link from the bot?
<prateek> oops
<TimS> I have Java installed, but it does not seem to show up on any webpage. How can I link it into firefox?
<Jucato> you need the -plugin package (unless you're on 64-bit)...
<TimS> Right, lets open adept
<TimS> Jucato: What package is that?
<Jucato> sun-java6-plugin (presuming you installed java6)
<prateek> jussi01:as soon as i open orkut.com in konqurer, and click on a user's profile konqurer hangs..how can i solve it out?
<TimS> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<TimS> I cant see it in my reppos
<prateek> ubottu: Konqurer=hang
<ubottu> Factoid konqurer=hang not found
<TimS> I have bin and jre
<Jucato> are you using 64-bit?
<prateek> ubottu: konqurer
<ubottu> Factoid konqurer not found
<TimS> No 32
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Jucato> weird.. it should be there
<jussi01> TimS: have you got multiverse enabled?
<TimS> Yeah
<jussi01> sure you dont have a typo?
<Giant_Speck> Prateek, you're spelling it wrong.
<Giant_Speck> Konqueror
<prateek> Giant_Speck: Oh! i am sorry...gr8 mistake
<prateek> Giant_Speck: but the problem persists
<TimS> jussi01: Dont think so
<prateek> Giant_Speck: is this a bug in Konqurere
<prateek> or
<jussi01> TimS: curious, its certainly here.
<TimS> http://aquate.us/u/javawoe.png
<Giant_Speck> prateek:  I don't know anything about Konqueror. I was simply correcting your spelling mistake so that you could get the factoid from ubottu
<jussi01> TimS: it doesnt have jre in the name...
<TimS> ah
<TimS> that was stupid :P
<jussi01> hehe
<prateek> Giant_Speck: ok..thanks
<TimS> But, next issue, its installecd
<TimS> installed*
<prateek> Giant_Speck: but can u recommend any1 else to help me out...
<jussi01> TimS: is it in konq or ff that you have issues?
<Giant_Speck> Sorry, no.  I'm not a regular in here.
<TimS> ff
<Giant_Speck> I don't know anyone in here.
<TimS> Well, i haven't looked in konq
<jussi01> TimS: I assume you have restarted ff after installing it?
<prateek> Giant_Speck: do u use Kubuntu or Konqureor?
<TimS> Yeah, it was already installed
<Giant_Speck> I use Kubuntu, but I use Firefox for internet and Dolphin for file browsing.
<JoshOvki> prateek: kubntu is an operating system  -  konqueror is a user agent (web browser)
<prateek> JoshOvki: i know that
<JoshOvki> prateek: you question asked if they use  kubuntu or konqueror  tho, makes no sence as they are different things
<prateek> JoshOvki: just wanted to know if this problem of mine is experinced by other users too
<TimS> jussi01: Nothing in konq either
<prateek> JoshOvki: do u use it?
<JoshOvki> prateek: at times
<JoshOvki> have it open now as it happens
<burg> it's like asking if you're using a bicycle or a toaster :)
<jussi01> TimS: very weird.
<prateek> JoshOvki: plz do one thing..open Orkut.com and try to view anybody's profile
<prateek> i wanna chk if u get a freezed browser
<prateek> like me
<TimS> jussi01: I had OpenJDK that came with hardy, but I removed it and I think this may have caused the problem
<prateek> JoshOvki: well
<jussi01> TimS: try this: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<JoshOvki> prateek: ok i shalll take a look now
<prateek> JoshOvki: those ppl who have APPS feature turned on
<JoshOvki> prateek: what is this site? im rather reluctant to put in my gmail details
<TimS> Nope, about:plugins does not list java
<Giant_Speck> JoshOvki: I think it's like Yahoo! Groups, only for Google
<prateek> plz wait
<prateek> http://www.orkut.com/Scrapbook.aspx?uid=1616918866211158258
<jussi01> TimS: try purgin the plugin and reinstalling it
<JoshOvki> prateek: hasnt crashed for me
<prateek> JoshOvki: open this thing..it will do safely..but then click
<TimS> I tried a reinstall, what does purge do?
<prateek> to view Profile of the person
<tuanpham> there is any one know how to play .3gp file in kubuntu ?
<JoshOvki> prateek: it opened fine
<prateek> http://www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=1616918866211158258
<prateek> this thing
<JoshOvki> tuanpham: try vlc
<Giant_Speck> It does lock up Konqueror.
<Giant_Speck> Just tried it.
<JoshOvki> prateek: doesnt lock up mine either
<prateek> Giant_Speck: freezed!
<jussi01> TimS: completely removes
<prateek> JoshOvki: Kubuntu 7.10 Beta?
<TimS> Ok
<prateek> Giant_Speck: ur browser freezed..is it responding
<tuanpham> thank
<TimS> I've purged, now I reinstall
<JoshOvki> prateek: kubuntu hardy with kde4
<Giant_Speck> The site freezes in Konqueror, but loads perfectly in Firefox.
<jussi01> Does anyone know how to disable the system speaker?
<JoshOvki> 8.04
<prateek> Giant_Speck: yup! dats a BUG!
<jussi01> TimS: correct
<Jucato> jussi01: system beep in Konsole?
<TimS> Nope :(
<prateek> JoshOvki: urs has bugs removed...i need to update..
<Giant_Speck> I think it's because Flash doesn't work too well in Konqueror, IMO.
<prateek> Giant_Speck: its no flash...
<prateek> its something far more complex..orkut takes data from other servers
<jussi01> Jucato: no, the sytem speaker keeps being used for random stuff - ie startup sounds, a really annoying beep when playing pioneers etc
<Giant_Speck> And maybe Konqueror can't handle the complexity of it.
<Jucato> startup sounds? :O
<Giant_Speck> It doesn't support it yet.
<prateek> http://www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=1616918866211158258
<prateek> Dont open it
<prateek> Giant_Speck: thanks man...now i have lesser regrets for shifting to Kubuntu
<Jucato> it's not like we can open it w/o an orkut account :)
<prateek> Jucato: :)
<Giant_Speck> Yeah.  If you plan on using that website frequently, you may want to install Firefox instead.
<prateek> Giant_Speck: but see i have heard that to install firefox i need to get lot of dependencies too so my system will clutter up and may become slow and unstable
<Jucato> not true
<Giant_Speck> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Giant_Speck> That's it.
<Giant_Speck> Nothing else to it, really.
<prateek> dont we have to get Gnome for it...
<prateek> or GTK
<Giant_Speck> Though, if you are using Kubuntu, shouldn't Firefox already be installed?
<scarygary> I'm back..
<prateek> or something starting from G
<scarygary> What did i miss..
<Jucato> prateek: you won't get GNOME for it
<Jucato> prateek: and GTK is not that much
<prateek> Jucato: GTK is equivalent to .NET?
<Giant_Speck> Firefox is a GTK program, but will definitely run in KDE.
<Jucato> prateek: um.. no
<prateek> then
<Jucato> (wherever did you get that idea?)
<prateek> is it as enviroment itself?
<Jucato> no
<prateek> then is it like JAVA?
<neoz> scuse me,i'm a italian newb.
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> it's a toolkit/library, like Qt, which KDE uses
<Giant_Speck> Correct me if I am wrong, please, but GTK programs are designed for the GNOME desktop environment and KDE programs are designed for the KDE desktop environment.
<Jucato> it's not like Java or .NET
<Jucato> Giant_Speck: not necessarily
<prateek> Giant_Speck: Yes thats less confusing
<Jucato> there are GTK apps that are not designed for GNOME
<prateek> Jucato: then what it can it be compared too
<prateek> i think PidGin uses GTK too
<Jucato> GNOME uses the GTK+ toolkit. KDE uses the Qt toolkit
<Jucato> Pidgin, GIMP, Inkscape
<scarygary> I didn't mean login management btw..
<Jucato> they all use GTK+
<scarygary> I meant user management.
<Giant_Speck> And they will run on Kubuntu.
<Jucato> scarygary: just as I thought. kuser-kde4 then
<scarygary> I don't have that on my system?!
<Jucato> then install it :)
<Jucato> !info kuser-kde4
<ubottu> kuser-kde4 (source: kdeadmin-kde4): KDE 4 user/group administration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 195 kB, installed size 668 kB
<prateek> Giant_Speck: just tell me if i want to just get the package downloded and not install it, what command am i gonna type...for firefox
<JoshOvki> neoz: you may want to try  #kubuntu-it
<Giant_Speck> prateek: to install Firefox?
<Giant_Speck> Oh, wait.
<scarygary> Ahh.. I figured it was part of kde4, but ok. I'll install it .
<Giant_Speck> You just want the package, but you don't want to install it?
<prateek> Giant_Speck: so that i can install it on a Internet-Less PC too
<Giant_Speck> You'd have to check the Mozilla website for a downloadable version of Firefox.
<Jucato> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> arecord: pcm_read:1347: Lesefehler: Input/output error
<The_ManU_212> i cant record from mic
<The_ManU_212> i use hardy heron
<The_ManU_212> it seems to be a bug becasue audacity also doesnt work?!
<scarygary> kuser worked great, but i still can't enable passwordless logins in kdm
<Giant_Speck> Jucato: So basically, that program takes the packages you already have on your computer and allows you to put them on a CD or DVD so that you can install the programs on another computer with Ubuntu (or Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.) without needing the internet to get the packages?
<scarygary> I checked the enable password-less logins in the Login manager, but no go.
<jussi01> Giant_Speck: yep
<Giant_Speck> That's rather nifty.
<jussi01> Giant_Speck: it basically create a repository on the cd
<Giant_Speck> Therefore you can install a program on a computer that does not have internet access, given that you have all the dependencies required for the intsallation of that program.
<Giant_Speck> installation*
<harolddong> is there a reason why, since updating to 4.04, that some qt4 apps seem to use my my qt3 color theme and others dont?
<jussi01> Giant_Speck: correct, and apt on cd should help get the deps also
<Kanashimi> Hello there, I'm trying out the 8.04 KDE4 Mix version. I accidentally ended up removing the taskbar widget from the bottom panel and now all the others are on the wrong side. Is there a way to just move them? Right clicking, dragging or what not doesn't seem to work.
<jussi01> Kanashimi: no there isnt atm. if you join #kubuntu-kde4 Ill give you some more info
<Kanashimi> Hum, alright.
<ch3ch3> re
<jussi01> ch3ch3: can we help you?
<The_ManU_212> arecord: pcm_read:1347: Lesefehler: Input/output error
<The_ManU_212> it seems to be a bug becasue audacity also doesnt work?!
<The_ManU_212> i use hardy heron
<godlyserver> mooma ling ling
<PolitikerNEU> hi everyone, I got the following problem: Even though compiz works, I haven't got any direct rendering (glxinfo | grep direct) and some games don't work (using nvidia proprietary driver)
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know if I can use an Apple Remote with a Thinkpad's IR reciever?
<gilo> everyone's dead around here man
<TheFuzzball> indeed
<jussi01> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<gilo> ok
<gilo> i guess im going to get drunk then
<Dr_willis> Hmm.., its almost 7 am here. :)
<sacha_> gah updated krita and now it crashes
<ch3ch3> je comprends pas tout à linux
<ch3ch3> :o
<ch3ch3> est ce que j'ai KDE ou bien GNOME sous kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<godlyserver> is it normal rfor a comp to run a lot hotter on linux than XP ?
<JoshOvki> godlyserver: my pc usualy runs cooler
<godlyserver> its a acer aspire notebook aaall seems to run ok but really hot near the cd/ram
<JoshOvki> i switch to XPfor the winter to help heat the place
<godlyserver> lol
<xsacha> godlyserver: that would probably mean that it is using more electricity
<xsacha> try running intel's PowerTop to see what is sucking up all your power
<godlyserver> amd
<xsacha> it can give really good suggestions
<xsacha> it's a program made by intel, works on all computers godlyserver
<godlyserver> submerge in cooking oil
<godlyserver> ok great than you
<xsacha> they just released a latencytop as well
<xsacha> nice little linux programs with very good suggestions :)
<godlyserver> oki doki
<xsacha> do the suggestions it tells you and your notebook should be running cool and battery life going way up
<xsacha> someone on here before said they went from 3 hour battery life to 8 hour or something
<xsacha> they had to recompile kernel too though
<mandje> where can i find kubuntu 7.10 cd images?
<xsacha> you want to downgrade to 7.10?
<xsacha> 7.10 will still be on every mirrors http and ftp
<JoshOvki> mandje: why do you want to downgrade?
<mandje> its for use with linuxmce 7.10
<JoshOvki> mandje: what country are you in?
<xsacha> US for example: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/kubuntu/7.10/
<JoshOvki> UK is  http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/kubuntu/gutsy/
<mandje> JoshOvki: holland  but tnx  i got it already..
<mandje> yeah nl.releases. etc.
<JoshOvki> kk
<JoshOvki> :)
<xsacha> i think every mirror has all releases back to 6.06
<JoshOvki> yeh
<JoshOvki> just support will stop for it
<mandje> it's just the download pages on the kubuntu site don't give you all the version options.
<mandje> just 8.04 and 6.06
<JoshOvki> mandje: http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/7.10/   still has it but you need to change the URL
<neoz> hi
<neoz> scuse me
<JoshOvki> hi neoz
<godlyserver> thank you xsacha i will give it a go as everything is way cooler apart from one section i guess its the ram
<neoz> don't speak engl.
<neoz> italian?
<JoshOvki> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mandje> JoshOvki: the url which starts the download coz the page is ok
<neoz> !it
<xsacha> godlyserver: hot ram? :\.. more likely the cpu, videocard or harddrive.. something using a lot of electricity anyway
<neoz> in the italian channel can't       help
<neoz> can i ask the quest?
<helowo> This sounds dumb, but via a GUI, how does one create a new user?
<JoshOvki> neoz: ask in the best english you can
<helowo> I swear, there's something broken about kuser
<neoz> ok
<JoshOvki> helowo: kde3 or 4?
<helowo> either, actually
<godlyserver> ok just installing the powertop lets find out
<JoshOvki> i will let you know in kde3 (once ive booted my desktop)
<JoshOvki> because im not 100% sure in kde4
 * JoshOvki is worried about his HD
<helowo> as in HDD? something RW heads sticking to platters?
<JoshOvki> helowo:  doesnt sound like that, sounds like a bearing going
<neoz> could tell me how I install my terratec phase 24 firewire on ubuntu ? only you can help me
<helowo> haha, i have a laptop to my left I just got done doing data recovery on so that's funny
<xsacha> <-- has never had or seen a computer with firewire before except macs
<helowo> bad hdd, corrupted data.. carved out some jpg files... all that fun
 * helowo is on a laptop with a firewire port
<helowo> it's a dell inspiron 9300
<helowo> most laptops have then that i see.. except ultra business class dell's etc
<JoshOvki> helowo: do you have Users and Groupd in System?
<helowo> no
<helowo> I hit ctrl+f2 and found kusers.. but tha's cumbersom to use (and apparently broken)
<helowo> *cumbersome
<JoshOvki> always make one by command line
<xsacha> it takes about 5 seconds max by commandline
<xsacha> i mean there's not even any options you need to set
<xsacha> just user and pass
<helowo> ... i swear, it's like nothing works in kde. I've been trying to get stuff going for 3 weeks now lol
<JoshOvki> lol
<JoshOvki> plenty works for me
<xsacha> no probs here
<helowo> ....right.
<xsacha> kopete is crashing in my kde4 but other than that all good
<JoshOvki> just need to be flexiable
<xsacha> using different im
<helowo> do me a favour, run kuser-kde4
<helowo> does that work?
<xsacha> no such file
<neoz> mine is a personal computer and I need know how the card is installed.
<xsacha> helowo: i need to install kuser-kde4, hang on
<JoshOvki> works here
<xsacha> just a note: having a gui for creating a username & password is probably the last thing on everyones todo list
<xsacha> its just one commandline
<helowo> see, after a few weeks at this, i've found that nobody actually uses the GUI at all.
<JoshOvki> i use the GUI a fair bit, just i can go over to command line when i need to
<xsacha> adduser sacha    <-- in a terminal, is that too hard?
<xsacha> you need a GUI for this? please
<helowo> xsacha, not sure how to take that
<xsacha> thats it.. adduser then the name
<JoshOvki> xsacha: sudo first correct?
<helowo> see, this appears to be the problem with linux atm.
<xsacha> yeah
<helowo> nobody actually sees a need for a gui
<helowo> gui is intuitive
<xsacha> helowo: well the thing is that the GUI actually exists
<xsacha> but anyone with a clue knows they dont need it
<xsacha> but the gui is there and it works fine
<xsacha> ill screenshot it for you
<JoshOvki> helowo: open terminal and run  sudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kuser   see if it works
<xsacha> yeah works fine
<helowo> *sigh*... i don't know why i get such hostility about stuff that doesn't work
<xsacha> it does work :P
<helowo> sudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kuser is what i'm running
<xsacha> well you have done something weird im guessin?
<JoshOvki> how was i ment to know that?  no error messages in terminal
<xsacha> do you get an error?
<helowo> no, i create a user
<helowo> i click apply
<neoz> thank you bye
<xsacha> helowo: http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/6397/userra0.png
<helowo> i look at what's created, and it has a.) no groups selected b.) no UID c.) the password is blank d.) no home dir is created... etc
<helowo> something's wonkey
<xsacha> helowo: sounds fine to me
<neoz> xsacha i can ask  you?
<xsacha> helowo: no groups by default, uid it does have, just next in line, home dir is associated but not created, password can be created by the user
<xsacha> neoz: i dont know answer sorry, i dont know any machines with firewire :(
<helowo> no, password is set
<helowo> then it goes blank
<helowo> it's a god damned bug
<JoshOvki> helowo: if you press reload does it show up?
<neoz> xsacha another channel for this?
<xsacha> helowo: are you sure you are running it as sudo?
<helowo> no, good q josh
<JoshOvki> helowo: post a god dab bug report then
<xsacha> neoz: #linux
<helowo> well, see as xsacha said, nobody cares
<helowo> i'm just some stupid user for wanting a gui
<helowo> this seems futile
<helowo> if there's a hostile, anti-social dick faced attitude about a good user experience then f* it then
<xsacha> helowo: the end aim is to have a GUI for everything but there are more important things right now
<JoshOvki> did hitting reload make it show up?
<helowo> 3 weeks of effort for vaporware
<xsacha> helowo: the GUI works for me
<xsacha> helowo: you just have to submit a bug report if it doesnt work for you and wait for fix
<xsacha> helowo: either that, or fix yourself if you can code
<xsacha> helowo: at the moment there is a very simple workaround, so thats why it wont be fixed instantly (you can just type `adduser name')
<xsacha> im not sure if there even is a bug or maybe you just didnt type sudo
<helowo> xsacha, you can't read
<helowo> i'm setting you to ignore
<helowo> you have issues tonight or something
<helowo> you've been helpful in the past, and friendly
<xsacha> ?!
<helowo> and right now, idk wtheck
<xsacha> i read it
<JoshOvki> helowo: being rude is not a way to get help
<helowo> xsacha is being rude, not me
<helowo> read back
<xsacha> twice
<xsacha> im using the same distro as you. it works here. its not a random app, it should work the same everywhere. it's a very simple role that the app fills (one line in console).
<JoshOvki> helowo: i dont see how he is being rude by suggesting a very simple work around that is using terminal
<helowo> if your mentality is "[04:28] <xsacha> just a note: having a gui for creating a username & password is probably the last thing on everyones todo list" and "[04:29] <xsacha> you need a GUI for this? please" then just leave me alone. i don't need to be bullied, i need some advise
<xsacha> while the aim is to have every role filled by a GUI. if there is a bug, it wont be fixed instantly as there are more important ones. just warning you about this
<helowo> right, well your attitude was very clear 6 minutes ago
<helowo> i don't appreciate it
<helowo> this isn't my own selfish want
<helowo> i'm trying to get things working for avg end users
<JoshOvki> helowo: but helowo he is right, you dont need a gui to do that. If there is a bug, post a bug report
<helowo> your presumptuousness is astounding
<xsacha> what im saying is you can wait til this is fixed. you dont NEED the GUI. theres a very simple workaround in the meanwhile
<helowo> yeah, i've already done the bug report thing
<helowo> the mentality appears, as you say, that it's low priority
<helowo> i only mentioned it here because using kuser seemed wrong annd i wanted to double check
<xsacha> im not the one who fixes bugs. im just explaining to you that it will be low priority
<helowo> (ie there might be some wizard i missed etc)
<xsacha> yeah we installed and tested the app and it worked as expected here. asked if you used sudo or not
<helowo> well, ya'll could read "How to win friends and influence people" by dale carnegie or something.. dang.
<JoshOvki> ok, lets just chill here
<helowo> i really, sincerely am trying to
<helowo> and xsacha, weren't we talking rather cordially in compiz-fusion just yesterday?
<JoshOvki> helowo: what happens when you press reload, does the user showup? what i noticed when i created on with it it made a dupilcate ID, that needs to be changed to a uniqe one
<xsacha> yeah, i had the same attitude then as i do now too
 * helowo added xsacha!* to your ignore list.
<helowo> good q josh0vki, i did try manually  changing it afterward
<helowo>  /refresh
<helowo> no go
<xsacha> ...
<xsacha> lol, you asked that question 3 times josh. he decided to read what we were responding now. *sigh* wonder why he went off at me
<helowo> it appears a bit broken and so long as ther's not an alternative (i could have sworn i'd used something else a bit ago... might be thinking of a different DE) then I guess I'll need to set these things up ahead or train others about using a command line...
<xsacha> JoshOvki: tell him he doesnt need to use a commandline for one-liners, you can run them in application launcher like krunner (alt+f2)
<xsacha> if it really is a barrier for staff
<helowo> josh0vki: can I pm you rather briefly?
<JoshOvki> helowo: aslong as it is not to complain about xsacha
<helowo> no
<JoshOvki> sure
<JoshOvki> xsacha: its an option, i can just see him agreeing to using it
<wirechief-intel> helowo see item 5 http://www.linux.com/articles/54945
<helowo> that's a nify article wirechief-intel
<helowo> it's probably not 100% germane to the issue i'm facing, but handy nonetheless
<JoshOvki> anyway i gotta head off
<helowo> alright, josh0vki, i tried pm you then realised i wasn't logged in so nm
<JoshOvki> lol ok
<helowo> it was a longwinded apology of sorts, not worth repeating
<helowo> thanks for the effort to help just the same
<JoshOvki> helowo: sorry we couldnt come to the bottom of the problem
<JoshOvki> catch ya all later
<helowo> yeah, cya
<Tm_T> hi kids
<jussi01> afternoon daddy
<sarva> h
<Matiee> Hi to all.
<Matiee> I've got a question about KDE and hidden files.
<Matiee> is someone there that can help me with this?
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pjfloyd> with kubuntu 8.04
<pjfloyd> my shell is ksh
<pjfloyd> if I run 'top', it doesn't respond correctly to 'q'
<pjfloyd> and not even to ctrl-z or ctrl-d
<pjfloyd> both in xterm abd konsole
<pjfloyd> man top says
<pjfloyd> man: command exited with status 256: pager -s
<giacomo_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pjfloyd> When I had the default bash as my shell, command line completion was broken - M-Esc did not complete until after I typed another letter (e.g. space)
<pjfloyd> ctrl-v doesn't show ksh's version
<brazh> hi. could anyone help me about icq-clients? i tried Kopete, sim and licq. licq seems to be best choice for me of these, but i haven't seen clients, which will have the same functionality as qip
<pjfloyd> is the console in kubuntu simply broken?
<xsacha> brazh: i dont use ICQ. what functionality is it you want?
<xsacha> pjfloyd: dont think so.. im using kde4 version so i cant say for sure. but you'd hear a roar of complaints if console didnt work :\
<pjfloyd> this is with kde4
<pjfloyd> I'm not saying it doesn't work
<pjfloyd> just that it doesn't work _right_
<xsacha> oh ok, well kde4 comes with 2 konsoles..
<xsacha> one based on qt3 and another based on qt4.. which one isnt working properly?
<pjfloyd> nothing! not even xterm
<xsacha> so "echo hi" doesnt work?
<brazh> xsacha: i need a program, which will allow me to edit my contact list without bugs, has notifications like licq (qip), has plugins
<pjfloyd> ctrl-z doesn't work
<xsacha> brazh: have you tried licq on kubuntu?
<xsacha> pjfloyd: they are all working here :\
<pjfloyd> nor ctrl-d not ctrl-c
<xsacha> pjfloyd: is this just straight after install, none of the konsoles working? or have you done some stuff?
<brazh> xsacha: i've already said that i'd tried Kopete, sim and licq. now i'm using licq, but it is terrible action to edit contact list because of bugs!
<xsacha> oh ok
<pjfloyd> Installed 7.10, upgraded to 8.04, added a few packages, but otherwise, haven't done much
<xsacha> pjfloyd: ahh, the upgrade path might have done it
<xsacha> unexpected things can happen in upgrades
<xsacha> brazh: ow ok. what version are you using?   licq --version i think
<GTS> Could some1 help me
<xsacha> brazh: are you on KDE4 because there is a Qt4 version of licq now that isnt in kubuntu  by default
<xsacha> its a different GUI, so it might not have the contact list bug?
<brazh> xsacha: last version - 1.3.5. no, i use kubuntu 8.04 with kde 3.5.9
<xsacha> ok
<nathanmarck> Could someone help me: ive downloaded kubuntu and im getting this weird thing on the screen its like all weird screen is messed up almost impossible to see what im doing
<xsacha> brazh: have you tried psi?
<nathanmarck> PSI? isnt that a type of energy
<brazh> xsacha: psi? what is it?
<Xanatos> are 3.5 and 4 KDE able to be installed at the same time, and if so how do you choose between?
<xsacha> actualyl nvm, i think it only does jabber sorry
<xsacha> Xanatos: you can run kde3 applications on kde4
<Dr_willis> Xanatos,  the kdm login screen has a session for each one.
<xsacha> alternatively, you can have a kde3 and a kde4 environment installed and alternate between them using a session manager
<xsacha> (kdm)
<Xanatos> ah alright, thats what i'm after, thanks
<Dr_willis> kde4 is still very much a work in progress
<Xanatos> yeah, but it has some nice features, just want to give it a test run
<xsacha> brazh: i think anything that runs jabber can connect to icq
<brazh> xsacha: really?
<xsacha> using XMPP
<xsacha> brazh: read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jabber#Connecting_to_other_protocols
<xsacha> brazh: also, pidgin can do icq
<brazh> xsacha: thanks
<xsacha> brazh: basically, create jabber account, connect to a jabber->icq gateway and provide it with your ICQ login and then you have ICQ.
<xsacha> (if you cant find a good icq client)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<brazh> xsacha: ok. but it seems like running on crutches :)
<xsacha> a lot of new IMs are doing this thing with supporting Jabber only
<xsacha> since jabber can communicate to other protocols using a gateway. they give an example of each protocol on their website. here's the ICQ one:
<xsacha> For ICQ, the format is 'UIN@icq.gateway'. For example, if your UIN of your friend is '1277851', then his translated Jabber � ID is: '1277851@icq.gateway'
<xsacha> im guessing that means you'd have to add ALL of your friends to your jabber account though :(
<brazh> xsacha: mmm... :(
<splodger15> hello , I would like to install this theme: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Die+Hard+4.0+-+Matthew+Farrel's+theme+(E?content=66714  but I am not sure on how to do it has anyone got any advice on how to do it thanks in advance
<xsacha> brazh: does pidgin work for you?
<xsacha> splodger15: that is an emerald theme. it only works with compiz-fusion
<xsacha> splodger15: if you use compiz-fusion, open up emerald-theme-manager and then click Import and then open that file
<brazh> xsacha: i haven't try pidgin yet
<xsacha> brazh: just a note that gmail is a jabber-enabled service
<xsacha> so if you have a  whatever@gmail.com, you have a jabber account
<brazh> xsacha: oh! i have gmail-account :)
<xsacha> well thats a jabber account :)
<brazh> xsacha: thanks
<f2b> hi@all
<BluesKaj> hmm , I have the new version of google-earth and it rocks , but I have to run it as root. It seems a lot of beta apps have to be run that way. What's the best way set it up to run as user ?
<Dr_willis> Odd that it needs to be ran as root.
<gokhan_> hi
<gokhan_> everyone
<Dr_willis> I normally get the google earth stuff from google  and install them as a user, for my single user. that way the user can update it easier.
<Nyad> Hi. I just installed slackware and I didn't install a LILO for it. How do I make my grub on kubuntu pick up slack?
<xsacha> edit the menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<xsacha> or run the autoupdate
<Nyad> what is this autoupdate? where?
<Nyad> sounds interesting
<xsacha> Nyad: sudo update-grub
<Nyad> tnx
<Nyad> xsacha: my menu.lst file doesn't have any evidence slack anywhere. Did I need to install LILO on the slack partition?
<Nyad> or make it bootable?
<xsacha> wont need lilo. if it is installed, it should already be bootable
<xsacha> update-grub didnt pick up slack?
<xsacha> it wont call it slack, but maybe Other Linux Distribution?
<crazy_bus> how exactly do I get more than one desktop in compiz.  Selecting more than 1 in the kicker pager does nothing.  And compizconfig won't let me select more than one
<Nyad> nothing, just ubuntu and windows. also the kernel for my slack is 2.6.21 so I would easily notice it but no luck
<Nyad> perhaps I should do it manually
<Odd-rationale> crazy_bus: in the compizconfig, go to general options and in the desktop size tab, set the horizontal=4, vertical=1, and No. of desktops=1
<xsacha> Nyad: menu.lst is easy enough to edit manually
<darkwolf> hey everyone, I have Vmware Server Console Version 1.0.5; is this the latest version available for Kubuntu?
<crazy_bus> Odd-rationale: I did that and now I have two wide desktops on kicker.  But they don't work when I click on them
<Odd-rationale> crazy_bus: you set hor=4, ver=1 and no.or desktops =1 ?
<Dr_willis> some times the ccsm tool settings dont always get read/used for me under  kde.
<crazy_bus> Odd-rationale: yes
<Odd-rationale> crazy_bus: if you use ctrl+alt+left-mouse-button-hold-and-move-mouse-around do you have a cube?
<Nyad> xsacha: my partition is sdb5, what would I put in menu.lst for that?
<Dr_willis> a 2 sided cube :)
<crazy_bus> Odd-rationale: I just got that then by choosing the rotate cube plugin.  However I still only have two desktops on the pager while I have four sides to the cube
<sigma_1234> where can i learn how to write programs in qt?
<Odd-rationale> crazy_bus: yes, exactly what i thought...the kde pager doesn't intergrate well with compiz...
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sigma_1234> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<Jucato> sigma_1234: doc.trolltech.com has some pretty good tutorials. and there's a #qt channel too
<Jucato> sigma_1234: oh, and you might want to start off with Qt 4 instead (install libqt4-dev I thnk)
<Jucato> !info libqt4-dev
<ubottu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.4-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 4350 kB, installed size 22952 kB
<xsacha> sigma_1234: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4
<Jucato> (Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports)
<crazy_bus> I selected cube-gears.  But I only have yellow on the top and buttom of the cube.  Is this normal (The cube caps is deselected)
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I have an app that won't run as user even tho I did chmod +x during the install .. It's not a real big deal, but it would be nice just click the icon on the desktop rather than launch it as root from the konsole.
<xsacha> crazy_bus: is that qtdemo?
<Sneedley> hello all, im new to this freedom of linux so im not sure about the rules yet, I'm attempting to install nvidia drivers, I type in terminal then it come up and says it must be run in Root.  What is this root and how do i run things in on or as it
<SlimeyPete> root is the admin account. It's not enabled in kubuntu. Use sudo instead:
<SlimeyPete> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Dr_willis> Sneedley,  you did try installing the nvidia drivers that are in the package manager?
<SlimeyPete> however:
<crazy_bus> xsacha: not sure what this is.  I selected it in compizconfig
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlimeyPete> Sneedley: it is best to use the Restricted Hardware Manager in System Settings for installing your nvidia driver
<xsacha> crazy_bus: oh sorry nevermin
<Sneedley> Dr_willis: no  Where are they?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: KDE 3? can you create a Link to Application and fill in the details?
<Dr_willis> Sneedley,  notice the !nvidia  :) notice the bot givbing some url info? :)  There is also a 'restricted driver tool' that is supposed to auto-download  and install them for you. Whats your exact video card?
<Dr_willis> !nvidia | Sneedley
<ubottu> Sneedley: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Odd-rationale> crazy_bus: yes, you need cube caps enabled...
<Sneedley> Dr_willis:  nice ill check that out
<Dr_willis> Sneedley,  i forget the exact location to the tool. its called like 'hardware driver maanger' or somthing in the menus
<BluesKaj> Jucato, ok , I followed this tutorial , but the result wasn't as predicted, http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/05/install-google-earth-on-linux.html,
<crazy_bus> Odd-rationale: found it now
<Jucato> Sneedley, Dr_willis: K Menu -> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Drivers/Manager?
<Odd-rationale> crazy_bus: ok
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i thouhg it was called somthing other then 'restricted' under hardy
<Jucato> let me double check
<Jucato> BluesKaj: no idea really... sorry..
<xsacha> Nyad: by the way, this is way easier than editing menu.lst: http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/QGRUBEditor?content=60391
<Jucato> Dr_willis, Sneedley: ah. K Menu -> System -> Hardware Drivers Manager
<BluesKaj> Jucato, ok ..strange that the tutorial tells us that the desktop icon will work but clicking on it all gives is this error : file /home/kaj/Desktop/Google-googleearth.desktop has no Type=... entry.
<Jucato> BluesKaj: in that case, the problem seems to be from Google's .dekstop file...
<crazy_bus> I used beryl a long time ago and there was an option to make closed menus and windows burn up.  Is that still there as I can't find it
<BluesKaj> ok Jucato , I'll look at that
<Sneedley> Dr_willis: what is this k menu you speak of
<BluesKaj> thx
<xsacha> crazy_bus: Animation plugin
<Jucato> Sneedley: K Menu, KDE's "Start" menu
<Jucato> the icon with the K and gear at the lower left corner of the screen
<Dr_willis> Isent there a big K on the button?
<Dr_willis> :)
<crazy_bus> xsacha: do you have to do anything.  As I changed a item to burn but nothing is happening when I close things
<xsacha> crazy_bus: which item did you change to burn?
<crazy_bus> xsacha: popupmenu, dropdown menu....
<jeroen-> what is the name of the utitily I can change laptop settings, like hibernate when closing lid, etc...
<jeroen-> ?
<Jucato> guidance-power-manager
<Jucato> (or klaptop or kpowersave...)
<Dr_willis> I wonder if the laptop-mode under hardy still uses the HD defaults. which  caused such a ruckus last year.
<jeroen-> Jucato: thanks
<jeroen-> Jucato: it gives a systray-icon, but no settings in there?
<jeroen-> !
<jeroen-> oh wait
<xsacha> crazy_bus: it is Normal window
<jeroen-> I had to cleft click
<Jucato> :)
<crazy_bus> xsacha: I set the normal window one to burn as well.  But now I have no closing animations
<Jucato> Dr_willis: updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto with Kubuntu instructions just for you :)
<jeroen-> what is saver; hibernate or sleep
<jeroen-> ?
<xsacha> crazy_bus: im not completely sure but burn may use pixel shaders.. maybe you dont have the required pixel shaders
<xsacha> crazy_bus: should ask in #compiz-fusion
<jeroen-> suspend to disk is proberly saver, but slower?
<crazy_bus> xsacha: fire writing works... going there to ask now
<xsacha> oh ok
<Sneedley> Dr_willis: ok i cant find that place, im on hardy heron, if it makes a difference, but i did find root terminal and got in it.  now im being told to close an "X server"
<flotishtu>  iam using ktorrent. my upload on knemo graph is more than my downloads. why so? iam not uploading any thing. not even in ktorrent.?
<biophysics> Hi all, I was wondering what to change to in dpms settings to have the monitor slowly dim into sleep state (like in Ubuntu) instead of "instant off" behaviour in Kubuntu. (Sorry for making comparison - I am KDE user for last 5 years and love it.
<Dr_willis> Sneedley,  whats tellying you this? You really should look in the menus CLOSELY and fine that 'restricted/hardware  drivers manager' icon. and use that. NOT the ones you download from the nvidia web site
<sevenseeker> upgrading to Hardy KDE4, is there a graphical mixer?  I doubt my wife wants to use the curses alsamixer interface?
<Jucato> !info kmix-kde4
<ubottu> kmix-kde4 (source: kdemultimedia-kde4): sound mixer applet for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 265 kB, installed size 880 kB
<Jucato> sevenseeker: ^^^^
<Dr_willis>  Hmm.. wonder why that would be optional. I guess all of kde4 is optional?
<sevenseeker> awesome, thank you very much! time to evangelize :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I'm thinking CD space limitations... since the KDE 4 remix needs to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 stuff
<crazy_bus> will I lose all of the compiz effects when I switch to kde4.  Or will they slowly be ported over to kwin
<Jucato> or are you talking about the tagging?
<Jucato> crazy_bus: impossible to "port" to kwin
<Jucato> since compiz and kwin are completely different window managers
<Dr_willis> kde4 has its own alternatives to  the compiz eye candy.. of course Most of it is not there yet. :0
<Jucato> (and you can only use 1 at a time)
<crazy_bus> Jucato: will code ever be shared for plugins.  Or are they just too different?
<sevenseeker> how does kde4 do with pluging in a laptop to a projector?
<Jucato> crazy_bus: at this point? there is no standard or common ground to share
<Dr_willis> too different from what i hear in the various forums.
<Dr_willis> sevenseeker,  that would be more X related. then window manager related. and a lot would depend on yoru video card/chipset
<Dr_willis> and laptop. :)
<Jucato> well obviously one is GTK+ based and the other is Qt based :)
<sevenseeker> true, but does KDE4 use xrandr?
<sevenseeker> hmmm, what does KDE4 use for multimedia keys like on a laptop (Inspiron 9300)
<sevenseeker> ?
<ScorpKing> i just installed kubuntu on my dad's laptop but X is a bit messed up. there are hardly any settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. has it been changed in 8.04?
<jeroen-> anyone knows about the problem that the power-manager says "lid is closed", but the laptop lid is actually not closed?
<crashhandler> is there a thing like 'force-empty-trash-bin'??
<jeroen-> ScorpKing: try to move xorg.conf away (like xorg.confBK) and trey it again
<jeroen-> afterwards you can configure it easilt under systemsettings
<ScorpKing> jeroen-: i did and it creates a faulty one again. funny but that same xorg.conf file works perfect on my laptop
<jeroen-> ScorpKing: strange, it should start without making a new xorg.conf
<jeroen-> ScorpKing: try to a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<ScorpKing> jeroen-: gui settings is also disabled. could not load a module. i set the driver to vesa but the best i can get then is 800x600
<ScorpKing> jeroen-: ok i'll run that
<jeroen-> ScorpKing: ok so X starts?
<ScorpKing> yes it does
<jeroen-> try another driver
<ScorpKing> i did. usually i'm quite happy to fiddle with X but this one beats me
<ScorpKing> jeroen-: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg does nothing. is there a verbose option i can give it?
<linux66> salut tout le monde
<ScorpKing> jeroen-: here is xorg.conf - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11257/
<ScorpKing> looking at the logs X does use /etc/X11/xorg.conf but if i look at that file i tend to think different
<jeroen-> ScorpKing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ScorpKing> ah ok. doing it now.
<jeroen-> it should detect the right driver
<jeroen-> just go with the defaults
<ScorpKing> jeroen-: why would that xorg.conf ^ work?
<jeroen-> ScorpKing: it genaretes a new xorg.conf
<jeroen-> if that is not working maybe someone else knows the answer
<ScorpKing> jeroen-: the one i pasted is perfect on my/this laptop. i'm confused why. is yours the same?
<jeroen-> ScorpKing: no
<ScorpKing> hmm..
<ScorpKing> jeroen-: thanks for the help. i'll get it working ;)
<jeroen-> good luck
<sevenseeker> what do I use for multimedia keys in KDE4?
<ScorpKing> ty :)
<jeroen-> sevenseeker: kmilo
<sevenseeker> ty
<jeroen-> again my question: anyone knows about the problem that the power-manager says "lid is closed", but the laptop lid is actually not closed?
<pulaski> hello
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pulaski> I recently upgraded from gutsy 7.10 desktop to hardy heron 8.4.  Everything seemed to go fine however there is a package libgtk1.2 that Adept Updater grabs whose statuts is upgradable though its Requested field indicates no change.  The Adept Updater icon in the system tray remains.  When I use apt-get update/upgrade the same package is shown with the message "The following packages have been kept back: libgtk1.2.  Can anyone
<pulaski> suggest why this package has been kept back and how long will the adept-updater icon remain?  Is it worth worrying about?
<hizoka_> bonjour
<hizoka_> je viens de faire une belle connerie... un bo petit rm sur un dossier (me suis planter en collant ladresse)
<hizoka_> comment peut on annuler le rm ?
<hizoka_> svp....
<SlimeyPete> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jeroen-> pulaski: try in terminal:  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if it works, if not try to find the error message
<hizoka_> merde... thanks
<pulaski> thank you jeroen, I will.
<sevenseeker> it would appear that KDE4 desktop effects do not play nicely with pidgin and firefox, those become invisible
<nathan> hello
<nathan> anybody here?
<SlimeyPete> yes.
<nathan> i just got Ubuntu
<nathan> how come the sound dosent work on firefox?
<SlimeyPete> no idea. I've not come across that problem... but then my sound doesn't work at all.
<nathan> well i thought it didnt work at all but some things do
<SlimeyPete> if you're running Ubuntu as opposed to Kubuntu, you'll be using Pulseaudio - it may be a problem with that?
<SlimeyPete> though in that case you're best off asking in #ubuntu
<nathan> i have no knowledge of IRC whatsoever, i opened my new IRC client and it put me here
<SlimeyPete> ah. Konversation probably does that by default
<SlimeyPete> type "/join #ubuntu" without the quotes
<igor__> hallo people
<ph3n0n> hello
<igor__> can somebody help me with radio
<igor__> i have tv card
<ph3n0n> which one?
<xsacha> igor__: Kaffeine?
<igor__> kradio
<igor__> i hear nothing
<xsacha> kaffeine can play radio and tv from tv tuner
<sevenseeker> anyone know how to configure multimedia keys (kmilo) in KDE4?
<igor__> i did no try
<igor__> i heard tht i must write radio=1
<ph3n0n> oh yea, in fstab..
<igor__> where ist that
<igor__> and where is in kubuntu module.conf
<igor__> i open kaffeine
<igor__> but there is no option for radio
<igor__> i have kubuntu 7.10 cd live
<Nebular> I am attepting to use the 8.04 live cd on my dell inspiron 8100. It has a 3Com 3c556 network card, but it doesn't seem work with the livecd. lspci show it, but when I load the module 3c556 it doesn't bring up eth0. I get no error from loading the module
<Nebular> any ideas?
<pulaski> jeroen, thanks 'sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2'  worked.  Evidently libgtk1.2 was missing some dependencies.  I wonder,  the install process removed a couple packages I had manually installed 'bcjfiltercups' and ' bjfilterpixus550i' under gutsty in an unsucessful effort to get my canon i550 printer to work under kubuntu.  I think I might try again to install the printer.  Have you or anyone else here successfully installed a
<pulaski> canon i550 printer for kubuntu?
<heinkel_111> hello..now I have upgraded to Hardy Heron, and precisely like when I upgraded to gutsy, that means nothing concerning x graphics work, i guess it is the nvidia driver installation problem in yet another appearance (sigh)...I am back to surfing the net with lynx and irssi, at least there is a chance I can find some howto solutions now
<heinkel_111> long live the console login
<SlimeyPete> I'd edit your xorg.conf so that X uses the vesa driver
<SlimeyPete> then use the hardware manager in X.
<jasmin_> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<jasmin_> i getting error cannot theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/theme/kubuntu
<jasmin_> SlimeyPete:  i getting error cannot theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/theme/kubuntu
<jasmin_> SlimeyPete: what i hav to do
<SlimeyPete> sorry, I don't know anything about themes. Maybe someone else here can help.
<jasmin_> plz any one knows this ple help me out
<genii> jasmin_: I just arrived. Please re-state your problem
<jasmin_> chodi nav bhosdi nav help karo
<SlimeyPete> 16:57 < jasmin_> i getting error cannot theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/theme/kubuntu
<jasmin_> genii:  i getting error cannot theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/theme/kubuntu
<genii> OK
<genii> cannot FIND theme file?
<jasmin_> genii: ya
<genii> Put an s on theme
<jasmin_> genii: what ???
<jasmin_> genii: i didnt understand what u said
<genii> jasmin_:   /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu                <- note themes  not theme
<genii> The directory themes exists. The directory theme does not exists
<jasmin_> genii: so what i hav to do
<genii> jasmin_: What were you attempting that gave you the original error?
<bitbyte> good morning
<bitbyte> afternoon/evening etc
 * genii slides bitbyte a coffee
<bitbyte> sweet
 * bitbyte slurps
<jasmin_> genii: i get this error ->>> cannot theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu
 * wirechief__ looks at empty cup
 * genii makes wirechief__ a coffee also
 * wirechief__ sips ahhhh
<genii> jasmin_: When the login screen tries to load?
<heinkel_111> SlimeyPete: I got an x display with kde up and running now. I changed the xorg.conf to use "nv" driver instead of "nvidia" (not "vesa")
<jasmin_> genii: yes
 * dhq wishes he also had a coffee
<heinkel_111> SlimeyPete: I guess I now need to manually download and install nvidia driver?
<SlimeyPete> no
 * genii fills a Kubuntu mug with more coffee and hands it to dhq
<SlimeyPete> heinkel_111: look in K -> System Settings
<SlimeyPete> in Advanced there should be a restricted driver manager
<Jucato> heinkel_111: Hardy? K Menu -> System -> Hardware Drivers Manager
<SlimeyPete> that's the one
 * dhq feels ilated and sips the this smoking bru from the kubuntu mug
<bitbyte> i want to buy an nvidia video card that will do the 3d desktop stuff. as well as some very light gaming. nothing serious. but i don't want to break the bank, can anyone recommend a model with good linux support?
<Jucato> Gutsy? K Menu -> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Manager
<SlimeyPete> bitbyte: one of the 8600s, or else a 7-series is still fine for "light" gaming.
<bitbyte> k
<SlimeyPete> my 7600s are well-supported
<jasmin_> genii: hello finished ur coffff
<bitbyte> i know if you get one thats too new then you don't get support either, or that's what the case used to be
<bitbyte> it's like walking a tightrope
<genii> jasmin_: I'm investigationg your issue. Please be patient
<SlimeyPete> I should think 8600s will be fine... though you'll want to google first
<heinkel_111> Jucato: SlimeyPete: I have just done the gutsy to HH upgrade, will try the new hardware driver manager... back later
<SlimeyPete> they're not bleeding-edge.
<SlimeyPete> heinkel_111: good luck :)
<erythrocyte> hi...has anyone here had any luck installing opera 9.5 beta 2 on hardy?
<jasmin_> genii: ok
<heinkel_111> SlimeyPete: the 8600 is the card causing me trouble at each upgrade, btw
<erythrocyte> installing and getting it to work, i mean
<SlimeyPete> heinkel_111: if you used nvidia's own driver installer, then that's the problem, not the card
<genii> jasmin_: Please issue from Konsole:      sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-kdm-themes
<SlimeyPete> if you use the nvidia installer, every time the kernel gets upgraded your driver will stop working.
<heinkel_111> SlimeyPete: Jucato: that hardware driver manager is useless to me, shows no info and nothing to edit in there...
<heinkel_111> SlimeyPete:  I had to use the nvidia installer because gutsy didnt support the 8600
<SlimeyPete> heinkel_111: ah.
<romulo> hi, how i change the default qmake to qt4?
<jasmin_> genii: after i did that what i hav to do
<SlimeyPete> heinkel_111: next thing to do is try apt-get-ing the nvidia packages then
<genii> jasmin_: Did it complete successfully?
<jasmin_> genii: ok
<heinkel_111> SlimeyPete: Jucato: will try ...
<heinkel_111> brb
 * heinkel_111 'd like a cup of that 'buntu brew as well btw
<genii> jasmin_: After that command, logout of Kubuntu and see if the login screen works properly
<erythrocyte> anyone here successfully installed and ran opera 9.5 beta 2?
<xsacha> me
 * genii gets out a new tray of Kubuntu mugs, tops them with coffee and hands them out
<jasmin_> genii: ok
 * bitbyte sips one
<xsacha> erythrocyte: im actually running the latest snapshot (may 9th) of opera 9.5 amd64 shared qt
<bitbyte> actually i'm drinking a senseo right now
 * dhq gladly enjoying the brew prepared by genii
<genii> I wish the Ubuntu store sold Kubuntu stuff as well
<erythrocyte> xsacha: i tried installing the latest snapshot as well as the beta 2 release and i keep getting a segfault before the entire thing crashes :(
<xsacha> yeah id buy a dragon
<genii> Then we could actualy have Kubuntu mugs :)
<erythrocyte> my platform is kubuntu hardy, intel, 32 bit
<xsacha> erythrocyte: :(
<dhq> yes and even the shits
<genii> xsacha:  :)
<xsacha> im kubuntu hardy, amd64
<dhq> and the stickers
<xsacha> no idea ery, it works very well here and very fast. no crashes or bugs for me yet
<erythrocyte> xsacha:is there a way i can get it to work, or should i just forget it?
<xsacha> not sure why it would segfault
<erythrocyte> ok xsacha
<wirechief__> erythrocyte: did the media check ok ?
<heinkel_112> now i got konversation as well :) bust still no nvidia driver
<erythrocyte> yea
<dhq> heinkel_112: what problem do u face
<jasmin_> genii: hey its giving same prob
<erythrocyte> xsacha: i tried using all of the versions they have...the static ones as well as the shared ones
<erythrocyte> same error everytime
<genii> jasmin_: OK. After it gives this error, does it go to some default login screeen?
<xsacha> do other browsers work for you?
<xsacha> firefox? konqueror?
<erythrocyte> yea...they do
<erythrocyte> ff3b5 works fine...although it takes a ton of memory
<jasmin_> genii: yes
<erythrocyte> i love konqueror...except that flash isn't working that well
<xsacha> yes :(
<heinkel_112> dhq...same as heinkel_111 if yolu scroll a few screens back ;)
<genii> jasmin_: Are you on kde3 or kde4?
<jasmin_> genii: Kde3
<erythrocyte> xsacha: i filed my comments on flash & konqueror at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/184149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184149 in kdebase "[hardy]xembed and flash support patches doesn't work for konqueror" [Medium,Fix released]
<wirechief__> i dont like the latest konqueror, i cant get split screens :(
<erythrocyte> xsacha: does youtube work with konqueror for you?
<genii> jasmin_: OK. Give me some minutes for research
<jasmin_> genii: ok
<xsacha> erythrocyte: it works but not very well
<erythrocyte> wirechief: my konq splits just fine
<xsacha> very slow and it has pauses
<CrunchyFerrett> mornin  wirechief
<xsacha> on opera its brilliant
<erythrocyte> xsacha: may i ask why the bug has been marked fixed, if it hasn't resolved the issue yet?
<xsacha> just wished opera had a better interface
<erythrocyte> xsacha: too bad opera tanks for me :(
<xsacha> erythrocyte: maybe they think they have or there was a regression. open it again?
<wirechief__> erythrocyte: i didnt see a setting for it, will check again.
<wirechief__> morning CrunchyFerrett
<dhq> heinkel_112: i had the same problem my kubuntu was using vesa drivers and then when i changed it to nv i would get a black screen so i downloaded the beta drivers and it worked well
<erythrocyte> xsacha: i'm a total noob, and i'm always scared about messing with the tags on launchpad :)
<dhq> jasmin_: i guess you will have to reinstall kdm
<dhq> jasmin_: i dont know the size of it
<heinkel_112> dhq..beta drivers from where? nvidia?
<erythrocyte> xsacha: did you need to install sun java for opera to work? or are you using openjdk?
<dhq> heinkel_112: from nvidia site
<dhq> heinkel_112: what is you graphic model
<heinkel_112> dhq thanks for info
<xsacha> i think.. jre or something
<genii> jasmin_: I found a bug report regarding your issue. Did you previously have a server install or minimal install and then install kubuntu-desktop?
<dhq> jasmin_: just check and let me know the size of kdm
<heinkel_112> dh01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)q:
<dhq> heinkel_112: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)  this is mine
<dhq> so it should work
<wirechief> erythrocyte: my konqueror does not have a Window tab 3.5.9
<heinkel_112> dhq + that is what i had to do to get my computer to work with gutsy as well
<heinkel_112> dhq just a tad disappointing they didnt manage to make it work in hardy
<erythrocyte> wirechief: what do you mean?
<dhq> heinkel_112: it will be fixed by the devs at kubuntu soon
<plut0nash> hi
<wirechief> erythrocyte: the older version 3.5.5 has a window tab but  3.5.9 does not have a window tab for split screen
<plut0nash> how do i install synaptic on kubuntu with apt-get?
<Jucato> plut0nash: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<dhq> plut0nash: sugo apt-get install synaptics
<dhq> plut0nash: sugo apt-get install synaptic
<plut0nash> thanks
<plut0nash> :)
<dhq> Jucato: sorry for the push in
<plut0nash> mm
<jasmin_> dhq: may know what is this sugo
 * Jucato doesn't mind
<plut0nash> base install is the best install method ever
<plut0nash> :D
<Jucato> sugo?
<jasmin_> Jucato: sugo ?? i think sudo
<Jucato> !sudo | jasmin_
<dhq> haha
<ubottu> jasmin_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<erythrocyte> wirechief: i guess i don't know much about that...but when i goto View>Split Screen and select an option, it works for me...clicking in a split screen window makes it an 'active window'
<jasmin_> lol lol  i know ok
<plut0nash> second question
<plut0nash> how do i get kdm to start on boot?
<Jucato> jasmin_: oh right.. sorry...
 * Jucato is sleepy
<dhq> plut0nash: well doesnt it automatically start
<plut0nash> long day /night Jucato?
<plut0nash> dhq: afraid not
<dhq> plut0nash: else you will have to put it in the boot scripts
<plut0nash> had ot start it from init.d
<plut0nash> mmm
<plut0nash> is there a howto on that?
<erythrocyte> wirechief: good luck with your problem..i'm heading out :)
<plut0nash> prefer to work on that
<erythrocyte> xsacha: thanks for your input...bye!
<wirechief> erythrocyte: i just found the setting
<dhq> it should be there maybe Jucato would be able to help you with that
<erythrocyte> wirechief: great :)
<plut0nash> ok
<plut0nash> Jucato is tired though
<plut0nash> :P
<lardarse_> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<wirechief> erythrocyte: the older had it as default but not the newer
<genii> jasmin_: Anyhow, the fix for you: in file /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc find the line: Theme=@@@ToBeReplacedByDesktopBase@@@              and replace with: Theme=                   You can open it with alt-f2 and: kdesudo kate /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<genii> kdesudo or kdesu
 * genii sips his coffee
<mrkeishii> so why do you guys use kubuntu?
<afeijo> its cool
<mrkeishii> does kubuntu have more features than Ubuntu?
<afeijo> but I cant make my epson scanner to work, lol
<dhq> mrkeishii: its jazzy and smooth
<mrkeishii> is it better than ubuntu?
<genii> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BluesKaj> mrkeishii, it's a matter of taste , mostly
<genii> "better" is subjective
<mrkeishii> okay
<dhq> mrkeishii: well the difference is gnome and kde some like gnome some like kde
<mrkeishii> well which is a better desktop?
<xsacha> mrkeishii: another difference is kde apps use Qt and gnome apps use gtk generally
<mrkeishii> what is qt
<Jucato> !better | mrkeishii
<ubottu> mrkeishii: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jucato> !qt | mrkeishii
<ubottu> mrkeishii: Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<xsacha> qt is a toolkit created by Trolltech (purchased by Nokia)
<Jucato> xsacha: still in the process of.. not yet complete
<xsacha> its gonna go through..
<mrkeishii> so why do you guys prefer to use kde than ubuntu?
<Jucato> xsacha: sure. but they have to pass EU scrutiny first
<Jucato> which is why it isn't complete yet
<richard> I would like to set up my 2 hard drives (Xp on one Kubuntu on the other) for dual booting, It indicated to add some lines to this file: boot/grub/grub.conf, but when I open with kate, there is no line indicating timeout = 30 for me to add to
<Jucato> mrkeishii: simple reason. because it works for them/us, because they/we like it.
<genii> mrkeishii: kde IS ubuntu, with a different window manager. It's all a matter of which graphical interface you like to the system underneath
<xsacha> mrkeishii: maybe read this: http://polishlinux.org/kde/kde-4-rev-790000-better-stability-and-performance/ (its visual so not so much reading)
<genii> mrkeishii: Some ppl prefer kde some prefer gnome, others prefer other types of interfaces. It all depends on how you like to work or so
<xsacha> lol
<genii> Heh, drove him off :)
<Jucato> next time he comes back and asks the same questions...
<xsacha> ok, plan for next time: just say kubuntu is better, duh
<genii> hehe
<genii> Refer him to Ratpoison.....
<Jucato> nah. I'll just kick... *if* he asks the same questions over and over again... it will be obvious that he's just trolling/baiting
<xsacha> tell him xubuntu is best
<genii> jasmin_: Did you take the steps i recommended yet to fix your kdm issue?
<xsacha> :P
<plut0nash> hmmm
<plut0nash> how do i change the root password?
<genii> bah
<xsacha> well there is no root password by default in *ubuntu
<plut0nash> i changed mine
<plut0nash> want to set it to blank
<plut0nash> :P
 * genii is tempted to !root plut0nash
<xsacha> a blank root password?
<plut0nash> yeah
<plut0nash> so i can run some apps
<xsacha> *blinks*
<xsacha> sudo
<plut0nash> it seems to not allow adept to run
<plut0nash> :(
 * JoshOvki head hurts from all the possible security issues
<plut0nash> and then tells me
<plut0nash> no password supplied
<JoshOvki> plut0nash: have you entered your password?
<plut0nash> yes
<plut0nash> i have
<plut0nash> when i attempt to change teh root password
<plut0nash> it doesn't allow me to blank it
<JoshOvki> for obvious reasons
<Jucato> there is no root password in the first place
<genii> plut0nash: If you for some reason for instance ran adept with something like: sudo adept             or went: sudo su     then ran it, it will not run again for normal user because the permissions in your home directory got messy.
<plut0nash> ok
<plut0nash> sorted
<Jucato> 2nd, having a passwordless root account is extremely dangerous
<plut0nash> ok
<plut0nash> well
<plut0nash> at least i'm secured a little
<plut0nash> :0
<xsacha> how?
<Jucato> you're not secured at all...
<afeijo> what do you use for scanners?
<plut0nash> Jucato: sarcasm dude :P
 * JoshOvki didnt get the sarcasm
<dennister> hey channel...having a real mounting problems with cifs...not used to it, but smbfs is deprecated, so I might as well get this right
<dennister> he first of a series of error messages in dmesg is: CIFS VFS: Error connecting to IPv4 socket. Aborting operation
<dennister> followed by: CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -111
<dennister> none of my web searches is probing fruitful, and my fstab entry for my samba shares does result in the shares being fully browseable/writable by other machines on the network........anyone got any ideas?
<robert36> hello
<Slacker> hi
<robert36> how can i install programs on kubuntu 8.04
<heinkel_112> doh...it seems like kubuntu does not recognize my kubuntu dvd? when installing things with apt-get install it keeps asking me to insert the CD and hit enter, and if I insert the _DVD_ and hit enter it just asks for the same once again
<will01> is there an easy way of switching from kde to gnome?
<xsacha> install ubuntu-desktop i guess
<bitbyte> you have ot change your sources maybe?
<heinkel_112> and I discovered that /cdrom points to media/cdrom
<xsacha> theres guides on it on google
<robert36> iff i go to add or remove software everything is gray
<heinkel_112> but my cdrom mounts as media:scd0
<will01> xsacha: it gives me the error that it would break packages
<Nyad> How do I delete this partition /dev/sdb8 while in kubuntu. I just want it to become unpartitioned space
<robert36> can i install firefox on kubuntu 8.04?
<afeijo> robert36: yes
<wirechief__> Nyad try using gparted
<afeijo> thru adept
<robert36> can you tell me how?
<xsacha> will01: follow a guide on google, says how to do it cleanly
<genii> dennister: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/208770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208770 in sysvinit "Hardy beta boot sequence: Network mounts in fstab is done before network is ready." [Undecided,New]
<afeijo> do you know how to activate adept?
<xsacha> will01: its two lines in terminal i think
<will01> ok
<ubuntu_> alguien habla español
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu_> gracias
<afeijo> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<afeijo> hehe
<afeijo> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<afeijo> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<robert36> afeijo can you tell me how?
<genii> dennister: Put noauto in fstab then try mounting after network is up
<afeijo> robert36:  in your programs menu, do you have add/remove program?
<afeijo> !hindu
<ubottu> Factoid hindu not found
<robert36> yess
<afeijo> !indu
<ubottu> Factoid indu not found
<afeijo> lol
<BluesKaj> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<afeijo> robert36: thats it, there you have thounsands of progs! have fun
<afeijo> filter for firefox
<robert36> but there is everything gray i cant click on it
<afeijo> and you can even install other languages there
<afeijo> you need sudo password
<dennister> ok, checked network settings---> domain name system, and it seems i have no ipv4...only ip6
<dennister> genii: i don't have auto in fstab
<robert36> were can i find sudo password?
<afeijo> who installed that machine?
<robert36> myself
<afeijo> oh boy
<afeijo> you should know that password
<xigorx> pass is your
<serzh> does anyone hav kde 4.0.4 installed in hardy?
<genii> dennister: noauto will make it need manual mounting. auto is implicit if not specified
<xigorx> that is that
<Nyad> How do I update fstab?
<robert36> oke my normal password
<serzh> about KDE says it's still 4.03
<BluesKaj> robert36, it's your login password
<dennister> genii: i can try the noauto in fstab, but isn't the lack of IPv4 more telling and important?
<afeijo> probably, hit administrator something on adept
<robert36> were i must put this then?
<arko> hi
<Nyad> How do I update fstab?
<arko> why firefox looks so ugly in KDE 4?
<genii> dennister: There's no IPvanything yet because it's trying to mount a filesystem on a device which does not exist yet
<afeijo> Nyad: editinc /etc/fstab
<afeijo> Nyad: use kate
<dennister> ah, ok
<Nyad> How do I update fstab?
<Nyad> woops
<afeijo> aiai
<Nyad>  I meant automatically, or do I have to do it by hand
<afeijo> I do by hand, dont know if exists a app to that, probably
<genii> Nyad: The gui mounting tool in KDE is not always reliable but you could try it first before hand-editing.
<afeijo> robert36: well, if its all gray, some button has to be avaiable
<Nyad> I just used parted to delete a partition and it told me not to forget to update fstab
<genii> System Settings... Advanced tab... Disks and Filesystems
<genii> ^ Nyad
<jasmin_> thanks dhq you dolved my problem
<jasmin_> genii: thanks
<jasmin_> thanks dhq you solved my problem
<robert36> thanks i found something
<jo_> is this the place to ask about kde4?
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jo_> thx
<xsacha> 4.0.4 is the latest
<jasmin_> dhq: thanks a lot for help me
<jasmin_> dhq: t
<jasmin_> dhq: h
<jasmin_> dhq: a
<scott25> can someone help me with this error, I get it when I boot a fresh install: run_program :'/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<jasmin_> dhq: n
<jasmin_> dhq: thank
<jasmin_> dhq: you
<jasmin_> dhq: THANK YOU
<xigorx> does somebody have radio in pc on kubuntu 7.10
<jasmin_> dhq: thank you thank you  thank you  thank you  thank you  thank you  thank you  thank you  thank you  thank you thank you  thank you thank you thank you thank you  thank you  thank you
<genii> !helpersnack | dhq
<ubottu> dhq: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jo__> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nate_> does anybody know why i can't use chmod to change my permissions of a directory?  It is an ntfs partition i mounted to the root.
<xigorx> does somebody have radio in pc on kubuntu 7.10
<dennister> genii: i will do the noauto in fstab and reboot soon, just waiting on some ideas from another very helpful person, too
<genii> dennister: I'll likely be around :)
<dennister> thx...rebooting now
<genii> nate_: the permissions of mountpoints of a partition cannot be changed. Also the permisions of an actual partition can only be temporarily changed until next reboot, as the permissions are created each boot by the udev subsystem. You need instead mount options specifying read/write options
<xigorx> does somebody have radio in pc on kubuntu 7.10
<nate_> genii: sweet....could you help me through this?
<sigma_1234> how do i learn how to write qt programs?
<genii> nate_: I need to go AFK a few minutes. Perhaps see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nate_> genii:  thx
<jasmin_> genii: thank you
<robin> hello
<robin> is there any one?
<JoshOvki> no
<JoshOvki> :)
<jasmin_> robin: :)
<meszaros> hello
<heinkel_112> how do I get  a list of loaded kernel modules associated with the nvidia graphics driver?
<meszaros> van itt valaki magyar?
<JoshOvki> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<meszaros> köszi
<igor__> can someone help me with with radio in pc
<igor__> where can I correct radio=1
<genii> igor__: Is it built in to your computer or a separate adapter?
<igor__> in pc
<igor__> tv card
<dennister> genii: ok, the noauto option in fstab, followed by manual mounting in terminal worked fine...although I still don't have any IPv4 entries in network connections-->domain name system
<igor__> does someone have tv card on kubuntu 7.10
<genii> dennister: ipv4 has nothing to do with anything
<dennister> ok, so how do i fix it so these shares do mount automatically at boot?
<genii> dennister: The system is doing it's fstab mounting chores before the network adapter has been initialised.
<dennister> ahh, ok, so we should change the order?
<genii> dennister: N0.
<dennister> then what do you suggest?
<genii> dennister: Need to add something like a mount line to rc.local
<dennister> ok, the same line i used in terminal? that will ensure that the samba shares are mounted late in the process?
<genii> dennister: Yes, same line as in terminal
<genii> Exactly
<igor__> does someone have tv card on kubuntu 7.10
<dennister> and comment out the fstab line, or remove them? not needed there if they're in rc.local
<genii> igor__: The radio=1 line you need to add is when the module for your card is loaded. So in /etc/modules   you need a line like: em2888 radio=1
<genii> if em2888 is the module name
<igor__> mybe saa7134
<genii> dennister: Leave fstab line and use short mount line in rc.local
<igor__> only that?
<igor__> what else
<genii> igor__: Yes only that
<igor__> what about video
<igor__> tv
<dognews> What is the problem with my 3D configuration? http://dognews.do.funpic.de/3dproglems.png (additional information: google earth crashes, when going into flight simulator mode; I'm running it on hardy)
<genii> dennister: Wehn fstab says eg: /dev/somewhere /mountpoint                 you can put only: mount /mountpoint                rc.local
<genii> *in rc.local
<zan_> hello
<wirechief__> dognewes what graphics card ?  driver ?
<wirechief__> dognews: what graphics card ? driver ?
<genii> igor__: The options for specifying your adapter to use a specific tuner type depends on the module. In  my case I use em288 or so mosule which has option of tuner=XX   where XX is from 00 to 45   but your module may have different options
<dognews> wirechief__: ati radeon 9600 (see window KInfoCenter in linked image); fglrx driver (see window KWrite)
<dennister> genii: i'm sorry, buti don't understand what you meant by that last line... i opened my /etc/init.d/rc.local file and think the /etc/rc.local file is the one i want to add the terminal mount line
<JackWinter> hmm, something has gone wrong with my system.  yesterday i did a full updaaate of my system, and i've lost wine and amarok.  don't know what other systems are missing...
<wirechief__> dognews do you see errors in cat /var/logs/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
<genii> dennister: By the time the rc.local line is executed, it has already scanned the fstab. So you don't need to remove fstab line, which is an easier place to change mount options than in rc.local. The rc.local will use whatever mount options you had in fstab. So instead of a line like mount -t cifs somename@somewhere /mountpoint     in rc.local     just put mount /mountpoint               in rc.local which then will turn to fstab for the
<genii> options to use
<wirechief__> dognews egrep '^\((EE|WW)\)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if anything is relavant
<JackWinter> the system in question is a kubuntu 8.04 ;)
<heinkel_112> wish me luck...trying to see if the nvidia works..bbl
<Armagguedes> hello
<dennister> genii: ok, i think i understand that :-) here goes
<Armagguedes> is there a Kubuntu KDE4 re-spin with 4.0.4?
<Armagguedes> i wanna make a live cd with it (i updated from the betas)
<genii> igor__: Some saa7134 module options listed here for you http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134
<wirechief__> Armagguedes: its downloaded with the right options in apt but becommes a seperate desktop
<wirechief__> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> necesito ayuda
<ubuntu_> necesito ayuda
<ubuntu_> necesito ayuda
<genii> !ve
<ubottu> Factoid ve not found
<genii> Hmm no Venezualan factoid
<Lardarse> !krusader > Lardarse
 * genii hands out more coffees
<JackWinter> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<o0Chris0o> my sound is scratchy, my sound is HDA Intel. I am using alsa any ideas or suggetions?
<genii> JackWinter: I would have thought !ve would link to that or !br for Brazil
<BonesolTeraDyne> Anyone know if removing "language-support-en" will cause problems? Aptitude wants to remove it when it gets rid of OpenOffice
<BluesKaj> BonesolTeraDyne, don't remove it
<v6lur> BonesolTeraDyne, language-support-en is a metapackage and can be safely removed
<v6lur> BluesKaj, why not?
<BluesKaj> cuz of other app dependencies
<BonesolTeraDyne> such as?
<BluesKaj> can screw up the KB in xorg for example
<BonesolTeraDyne> Ah. Then why the HECK are they tying it with OOo? That seems messed up.
<BonesolTeraDyne> tieing*
<v6lur> yes, and it debends on thunderbird too
<v6lur> depends*
<BonesolTeraDyne> Grr... I want to get rid of OOo without messing anything up. I want KOffice and only KOffice.
<JackWinter> genii: brazil speaks portuguese ;)
<genii> o0Chris0o: Perhaps see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475228 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3674869
<o0Chris0o> ty
<genii> JackWinter: They likely speak many languages there
<JackWinter> genii: true ;)
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genii> eg
<v6lur> anyway, i still think language-support-en may be removed, and if it really does screw xorg.conf up, then fix that manually :/
<BonesolTeraDyne> I'll give it a shot.
 * BonesolTeraDyne is thankful he installed irssi on his other machine
<richard> i'm running kubuntu 8.04 and would like to set up my 2 hadr drives for dual booting, can anyone direct me to some help
<richard> i am running xp on the other drive
<JackWinter> genii: oh well they can understand one another especially when written, but they really are different.  most difficult are words that sound the same but really mean completely different things ;)
<BonesolTeraDyne> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<richard> thanks
<v6lur> is anyone willing to make .deb from http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Lapsus?content=80642
<ubuntu> salut je suis en live CD et j'aimerais installer compiz mais il me dit qu'il ne le trouve pas quand j'essaye de l'installer avec 'desktop effects' il me dit que la package ne peut pas être trouvé
<v6lur> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<BonesolTeraDyne> Here's aptitude's first resolution. Any opininons? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11283/
<ubuntu> sorry :p
<dognews> wirechief__: (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
<dognews> wirechief__: I've pasted the whole output in here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11284/
<dennister> genii: ok, my line in rc.local didn't work, and now I can't mount the shares manually, either
<v6lur> BonesolTeraDyne: remove, what aptitude suggests to remove
<BonesolTeraDyne> doing so now.
<genii> dennister: Please pastebin rc.local and fstab then please for examination
<dennister> this is totally wierd and a new development: in fstab i mount my shares on /media/samba_share, but when I tried to mount them manually just now, I was told that mount point didn't exist...so i tried to create it, and was told i couldn't because it already existed...talk about contradicting oneself...ok, will do
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dognews> wirechief__: can it be, that my version of fglrx is too old and doesn't support this "texture_from_pixmap" thing?
<imaginativeone> how do I make Sunday the first day of the week in korganizer?
<connor> #ubuntu
<imaginativeone> LOL
<imaginativeone> they sent me here...
<melkart> imaginativeone: control center, regional settings
<melkart> kcontrol, i mean
<imaginativeone> how do I get there?
<imaginativeone> to the control center, that is...
<dognews> melkart: too much kde4, already ;)
<melkart> oh sorry
<melkart> then i dont know
<wimpies> Hi all, Just upgraded to 8.04 and now the resolution of my desktop is 640x480 but the loginmanager shows 1280x1024 which is what it should be.  Where can I change this ?
<imaginativeone> /etc/monitor/resolution
<imaginativeone> you have to use gedit
<dennister> genii: i just did the 3 lines from fstab that are germain, but included entire rc.local here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11285/
<dognews> imaginativeone: press alt + f2; type "regio" into search field; klick on "country/..." in results area; klick on "Time and Dates" and set "First day of the week"
<connor> #conky
<wimpies> imaginativeone : i do not have such file ...
<kei-clone> i'm having trouble mounting external devices after upgrading to hardy, like usbs, ipods, and external HDs, can anyone help me out?
<connor> #ubuntu
<genii> dennister: OK, reading
<imaginativeone> dognews: you're awesome
<CrunchyFerrett> ls
<CrunchyFerrett> ls -a
<CrunchyFerrett> DOH wrong window, sorry
<BonesolTeraDyne> XD
<imaginativeone> how do I make an icon on my desktop for korganizer?
<dognews> imaginativeone: right klick on desktop?
<Bauldrick> anyone know of gui for tftp
<dognews> wirechief__: thanks for your help, so far. I just installed envy ( http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html ) and let it install the driver automatically - hopfully it works after a restart - brb
<dennister> genii: u still there? my new stove has just arrived, and the installers need my attention...i will leave this open in case you come up with a new line for my rc.local file, k?
<genii> dennister: Here. Writing a script for you
<dognews> wirechief__: still the same problem after restart: (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
<penguin42> I have a repeatable crash on konqueror on Hardy (64bit, KDE3) at a news.yahoo.com page - can anyone else see if it is repeatable for them ?
<genii> dennister: Copy this into a file called mymount and put it in /usr/sbin     chmod +x the file. Also change all the "<usernamehere>" into the correct user name. Then: sudo cp /etc/init.d/skeleton /etc/init.d/mymount         open up /etc/init.d/mymount   and change line: NAME=daemonexecutablename   into: NAME=mymount        And remove the line that was added into rc.local
<genii> dennister: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11286/   is that file to be called mymount
<chosig> FYI: Opening an 8GB file in Kwrite takes time...
<penguin42> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Space-Shuttle-Columbia-Kroll-Ontrack-Inc-space-shuttle-Columbia/ss/events/sc/010605shuttlenasa/s:/ap/20080510/ap_on_hi_te/shuttle_recovered_data/im:/080509/480/7921c28576c34bc49f2848ca732d6e48/;_ylt=ArE3U2S.uEdt2CtEm5KNvBZk24cA#photoViewer=/080509/480/7921c28576c34bc49f2848ca732d6e48  is the page that crashes my konq; load it and click on teh 2nd photo in on the set of 4 thumbnails
<penguin42> chosig: I suspect it loads it into RAM
<chosig> penguin42: not "all the way", but it wants to parse it before showing ;)
<penguin42> chosig: Is it trying to syntax highlight it?
<chosig> penguin42: dunno, i'm not a kwrite dev... i just wanted to see what happens :)
<penguin42> chosig: fancy trying that URL in konq? It crashes for me when I click on the thumbnail
<chosig> penguin42: sure, hang on
<chosig> penguin42: got a crash too
<penguin42> chosig: OK, I'll file it in launchpad; it can't just be my machine setup - are you 32 or 64bit?
<chosig> penguin42: works in FF tho
<penguin42> yeh
<chosig> penguin42: 64
<penguin42> same here
<chosig> penguin42: sometimes i really hate that i bought a 64 computer, but then... lots of memory is nice :)
<penguin42> chosig: Hey there's nothing from stopping you running 32bit on your 64bit machine
<chosig> penguin42: yeah, but it's against priciples to do that... like just using 4 cylinders in your V8 engine... ;P
<penguin42> hehe yes, me as well
<penguin42> I don't suppose you've managed to get flash stable in FF have you? I've switched to konq because I can't get it even vaguely reliable in ff - gutsy used to be reasonably solid on it
<penguin42> ok, that konq crash is #229067
<Signil> Hi what do you guyz use to crop videos?
<chosig> penguin42: my runs like a charm... stable and all, but ndiswrapper is making it a tad on the slow side (and cpu hungry)
<penguin42> chosig: Interesting; flash in ff crashes randomly and then never comes back until I restart ff; in Konq it mostly works but occasionally crashes and I have to kill off the ndiswrapper
<v6lur> Signil, define crop
<chosig> penguin42: try to move your .mozilla folder, and restart FF... thataway you get a fresh "unpolluted" FF with just flash (and perhaps java) in it...
<v6lur> cut some portion off the top/bottom/left/right border?
<v6lur> generally edit?
<montrealis> which i smore stable: ubuntu or kubuntu
<penguin42> chosig: Yeh I might
<penguin42> montrealis: Each have their own bugs; but in each you can run programs from the other
 * chosig goes movie watching
<penguin42> montrealis: So I'm running ubuntu but I'm running konqueror and ksirc
<montrealis> kool
<osiris> anyone else having problems with audio in flash /
<penguin42> osiris: Are you on 32 or 64?
<montrealis> is quanta stable in ubuntu?
<osiris> montrealis, on my haredware i better luck with kubuntu
<osiris> penguin42, 32
<montrealis> oh ya? becuase of KDE?
<penguin42> osiris: Have you got the libflashsupport package installed?
<montrealis> should i go to KDE 4 or with KDE 3
<osiris> i installed all the flash related packages already
<heinkel_111> is compizconfig-settings-manager a package installed by default in kubuntu 8.04 hardu heron, or is this a relict from my previous gutsy installation? (i use the KDE3 version)
<montrealis> osiris - Should they both work the same way?
<penguin42> osiris: Ah hohum; the libflashsupport is a pulseaudio thing for it - there is a howto on the pulseaudio page I think
<dennister> genii:  with your script, to be called mymount, I'm entering my username...shouldn't the username be inside the quotes, or like "uid=name"?
<bin4ry> how together
<bin4ry> i need to create a video dvd from divx. Tried tools like devede kmediafactory, qdvdauthor and none of em like divx as source
<montrealis> should i go to KDE 4 or with KDE 3?
<bin4ry> montrealis: keep kde3
<bin4ry> kde 4 is for developer and tester only. There are major bugs in it, yet.
<montrealis> ok more stable?
<montrealis> i see
<montrealis> thanks
<o0Chris0o> is there a java addon for firefox?
<genii> dennister: No, outside the quotes. The command inside the quotes gets executed as the username which is outside the quotes
<dennister> and keep the '<>' around the name, or remove those marks
<heinkel_111> what is the name of the kde windows decorator...i jsut crashed it and need to restart it
<dennister> i took them out, but I can put them back
<aaroncampbell> I used a command like this to sync a couple dirs on my system: "rsync --progress -av test testing/"  It seems to be working, but I was worried because it's continually saying stuff like: "(xfer#7500, to-check=8088/16823)" and I don't remember it doing that before.   Is the to-check part of the --progress switch, or is it a warning?
<genii> dennister: to list /home/myname as user myname :     su -c "ls ~/" myname
<genii> Same principle applies
<dennister> k, do understand that, but do i leave the <> marks around my username in mymount? i take it no?
<NickPresta> dennister, no
 * penguin42 goes
<dennister> genii: all done following your directions, will not reboot
<NickPresta> Did he just reboot after `mount`ing something?
<genii> Beats me :)
<NickPresta> hehe
<genii> NickPresta: Actually I just gave her an init.d method to do some cifs mounts, it will call a script in /usr/sbin which will execute the mounting as her username, thats what she was asking me particulars of syntax-wise
<NickPresta> genii, ah. :)
<dognews> re
<dognews> flightgear startet grad
<dognews> keine Veränderung :(
<o0Chris0o> anyone know how I can get magic jack to work for linux?
<jdavies> !de | dognews
<ubottu> dognews: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dognews> jdavies: oh, sorry, wrong channel - thanks ;)
<hawkeyex> hello
<hawkeyex> does anyone know how to fix /dev/dvd so it mounts properly - it says it can't mount
<hawkeyex> anyone awake?
 * Rum-n-Coke is away: Gone away for now.
<dwidmann_laptop> hawkeyex: that's a bit vague, can you give more detail?
<Walzmyn> My video camera is plugged in via USB but is not showing up in the media folder, where do I find it?
<dwidmann_laptop> Walzmyn: if you do "dmesg | tail" right after plugging it in, it might give you a clue of what is being done with it/what device it's being assigned to/etc
<Walzmyn> dwidmann_laptop, hvae to be right after plugging in?
<dwidmann_laptop> Walzmyn: well, so long as nothing else is written to dmesg before you do dmesg | tail, no, but if you do it right away you'll be assured of seeing what you want.
<lukas_> je tu niekto kto rozumie co pisem?
<Walzmyn> I'm not finding anything there that's helping me, what is dmesg?
<dwidmann_laptop> Walzmyn: a system log file
<Walzmyn> k
<Walzmyn> what is addrconf?
<dwidmann_laptop> I don't know, but that doesn't sound like it would have anything to do with your device
<dwidmann_laptop> /msg Walzmyn
<dwidmann_laptop> [90355.143981] usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<dwidmann_laptop> [90355.278072] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<dwidmann_laptop> [90355.281270] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<dwidmann_laptop> [90355.281457] usb-storage: device found at 3
<Walzmyn> it's telling me the addrconf link is not ready, was why i asked
<dwidmann_laptop> [90355.281459] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.277142] usb-storage: device scan complete
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.277939] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST340063 3AS                   PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.285539] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 781422768 512-byte hardware sectors (400088 MB)
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.286292] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.286296] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.286298] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.287405] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 781422768 512-byte hardware sectors (400088 MB)
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.288163] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.288166] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.288168] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.288171]  sdb: sdb1
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.307871] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<dwidmann_laptop> [90360.307907] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<dwidmann_laptop> piece of crap :(
<dwidmann_laptop> one sec, I'll see what google has to say about that.
<BluesKaj> dwidmann_laptop, what are you doing ?
<Walzmyn> dwidmann_laptop, what are you doing
<BluesKaj> :)
<Walzmyn> I think he got a key stuck
<Walzmyn> I've got nothing in dmsg that mentions USB is there a way to make sure my USB is enabled?
<dwidmann_laptop> Walzmyn: if you have it it's probably enabled, unless it's disabled in your BIOS
<dennister> genii: ok, we're getting there...but I still have to manually mount my shares after reboot, as su, give that password, then am asked for my samba password...then all three shares mount from the one terminal mounting command
<zetheroo> what new plugins are available for Gwenview?
<zetheroo> the kipi-plugins package no longer works
<dennister> i tried, in system services, to get mymount to start at bootime, but starting or restarting it from there failed...now it shows that it is set to start at boot, but isn't running at the moment (not right after boot, or after manual mounting of shares)
<dwidmann_laptop> It doesn't??? Ouch, that sucks.... does kipi-plugins still work in digikam zetheroo?
<zetheroo> ﻿dwidmann_laptop: I don't know
<zetheroo> ﻿dwidmann_laptop: I am using Gwenview in Ubuntu ... and with the older version the kipi-plugins worked fine
<dwidmann_laptop> zetheroo: hmm, have you filed a bug report yet?
<dwidmann_laptop> zetheroo: http://bugs.launchpad.net
<zetheroo> I never have
<zetheroo> don't knwo how to
<zetheroo> dunno if its even a bug
<zetheroo> maybe its not meant to work
<zetheroo> !?
<dwidmann_laptop> zetheroo: if things aren't working the way they're intended to, then it's a bug.
<dwidmann_laptop> zetheroo: heck, if it's not working the way you WANT it to, you could file a bug report ... though that usually falls under wishlist, but if it isn't functional at all then that's definitely a bug.
<zetheroo> maybe the kipi-plugins are only for the older version of Gwenview!?
<dwidmann_laptop> zetheroo: That's not likely.
<genii> dennister: I think when it asks for password at mount time and no user can input it, it skips over. So add as options in the /user/sbin/mymount user=myname,password=mypassword to the lines
<dwidmann_laptop> zetheroo: click the link, create your account, and file a bug against the "kipi-plugins" package in the "ubuntu" project.
<dennister> k, thought of that as a solution...but really, this is in my credentials fle in fstab (/etc/samba/user)
<earthsound> i upgraded kubuntu from 7 to 8.04 & now flash isn't working inside firefox :(
<zetheroo> ﻿dwidmann_laptop: it will be my first.... what the heck..... but I would rather that someone here knew about it ... sigh
<_crash_> !rt61
<ubottu> Factoid rt61 not found
<_crash_> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<earthsound> i tried taking the official adobe .rpm for 9.0.124 & used alien to convert it to a .deb & then installed it...& although the plugin is in firefox's plugins directory, it's not working (or showing up in about:plugins)
<dwidmann_laptop> zetheroo: I'd check things out myself, except, my laptop's package cache is way out of date and I don't want to do a massive download right now ... my desktop is out of commission, think the motherboard went bad/was bad to begin with.
<_crash_> dwidman!
<dwidmann_laptop> hey _crash_
<_crash_> Fix it!
<zetheroo> ﻿dwidmann_laptop: no worries... sorry for your troubles
<dwidmann_laptop> _crash_: fix what?
<Kiry> <headdesk> I've been chasing down leads and fixes and whatnot ever since I installed 8.04 on my thinkpad
<Kiry> I still can NOT get the sound to work
<dwidmann_laptop> _crash_: I intend to get to the bottom of my desktop's troubles tomorrow, via warranty work or RMA ...
<_crash_> dwidmann_laptop: Whats going on with it?
<araizen> when I insert my USB disk it auto-mounts it, but with the owner as root so I can't write to it. Is there a way to fix that so that I automatically have write access when I insert it?
<dwidmann_laptop> _crash_: it hard reboots once every few minutes.
<_crash_> OS?
<dwidmann_laptop> _crash_: os independent
<_crash_> dwidmann_laptop: checked the obvious stuff? (heating, loose connections, overclock settings, ram timing, etc?)
<zetheroo> ﻿dwidmann_laptop: I went to the KDE4 Kipi site and it looks like I need to try installing libkipi instead of kipi-plugins ... so I am giving that a shot
<_crash_> dwidmann_laptop: Do you know anything about rt61 drivers?
<dwidmann_laptop> _crash_: it was happening at random, but far less often, once every day or two, then I added in 2 gig of RAM (passes memtest fine how it doens't crash when I'm running memtest is beyond me ...which leads me to my next idea), I also added a second hard drive nad DVD drive. ...... Maybe the SATA controller is bad.  Processor isn't melting down or anything though it's not as coolas I'd like _crash_, and I'm not overclocking
<dwidmann_laptop> _crash_: never heard of 'em, but maybe google will tell me
<_crash_> dwidmann_laptop: Well, when all else fails, pull the new hardware and then add it piece by piece until it fails
<dwidmann_laptop> _crash_: I think I'll test the drives in my old setup to see if they're the point of failure, but I'm doubting it, though they would be cheaper to replace if this comes down to having to come out of my pocket .... power supply I'd also love to swap for testing but I don't have a second one with the 8-pin plug for the motherboard :(
<posingaspopular> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<andresj> does kubuntu hardy kde4 use pulseaudio as phonon backend? or alsa directly?
<_crash_> dwidmann_laptop: good idea, but consider that there may be nothing wrong with the drive OR the sata controller. There could just be a bug in the communication with your specific hardware.
<_crash_> Happens all the time
<jussi01> andresj: alsa directly iirc, but for more kde4 support go to #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<dwidmann_laptop> _crash_: possible
<dwidmann_laptop> _crash_: either way it's likely to take a lot of time for me to figure out during which I'll be without my desktop computer :(
<andresj> jussi01: k thanks :D
<_crash_> true
<_crash_> goin afk a minute
<bourdain> derp derp
<dennister> genii: it's still not working; i still have to manually mount one (get 3 shares mounted for price of 1 command) and I'm still being asked for my samba password
<genii> bah
<dennister> however, my back is killing me and I'm going to have to lie down for a couple of hours to rest it...its funny, i was able yesterday to see this pc and the others, and fully use the samba shares on this pc, even with the dmesg errors......just not in reverse
<dennister> oops...i should say i was able to see/use this pc and its shares FROM the other pc's...just not from this one
<jussi01> does anyone know how to add a table of contents in open office? ie. one that takes the headings automatically?
<dennister> genii: be around in 2-3 hours?
<genii> dennister: Probably
<dennister> ok, i'll take another stab at this then...thank you
<v6lur> i'm trying to install official last.fm client, but it demands libgpod2 (hardy has libgpod3). any possible diversions/tricks/dark magik?
<jussi01> v6lur: use the amarok plugin?
<v6lur> i need it for testing purposes :)
<dmbkiwi> hey, just installed hardy, and got a couple of issues.
<dmbkiwi> first is that if I manually configure my ethernet interface through knetworkmanager, the network shows that there is no active device.  Flip back to dhcp, and all is good.  Problem is I want a fixed address on this machine.
<humbolto> kde4 has it's own compositing manager I heard. How do I disable compiz. It seems to be automatically started!
<maduser> kwin --replace
<trident523> k for the win.
<maduser> humbolto: thats for you ^
<wimpies> HI all, the screen resolution of my desktop is lower than that of the login manager.  I can change the resolution using krandtray but when I logout the resolution reverts back to a low resolution.  How can I persist that change ?
<humbolto> tnx, however, do you guys know, where I find the setting to prevent compiz from starting automatically the next time>
<humbolto> The weird thing is, that I don't even have compiz start automatically in gnome! But it does in kde4.
<humbolto> Why is KDE so fast and damn Gnome so freaking slow?!
<jussi01> !fixres | wimpies
<ubottu> wimpies: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<humbolto> The worst thing in gnome is nautilus. Not even Windows Explorer is so slow!
<TheGentleman> Recently upgraded to Kubuntu Hardy, I never tried Compiz before. Now I'm curious about it and I would like to give compiz a try.
<TheGentleman> My concern is the following:
<TheGentleman> should I don't like it, can I restore my system to previous without risks and not loosing anything in performance?
<TheGentleman> in other words... is uninstalling Compiz as smooth, fool and failproof as it should be installing it?
<harolddong> can I ask about flash stuff here?
<BonesolTeraDyne> !ask | harolddong
<TheGentleman> braulio:  valtellinese?
<ubottu> harolddong: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<braulio> Sorry, I'm speak portuguese.
<TheGentleman> oh, ok.... sorry....
<braulio> Thanks.
<jontec> is there any way that I can download files from apt-get for my other computer??
<TheGentleman> wget?
<jontec> TheGentleman: how would I know which urls to use?
<harolddong> when I first upgraded to hardy flash played much than they ever had before on gutsy.  But since then the performance has degraded and I can't figure out what changed.  lower res vids play fine but higher res vids are just a slideshow now... even worse than they were on gutsy.  Is this something that's coming up for other people?
<TheGentleman> you shall only know in which repository is the file you want, i guess
<zetheroo> ok here is my bug:  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161925
<ubottu> KDE bug 161925 in general "Gwenview and KIPI plugins -- not working together anymore!?" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<kkerwin> Hi. Tried running a java application, but got this error from the console. Help, please? http://pastebin.com/m6f2de5fb
<nielsslot> kkerwin: you'll probably want sun java instead of stablevm
<kkerwin> nielsslot: Cool. What's the name of that package?
<stdin> sun-java6-jre for the runtime
<_crash_> The Belkin f5d9010 Wireless G with Mimo (no h/w rev) with the rt2600 chipset works out of the box with Kubuntu 8.04 if anyone cares
<kkerwin> Hmm. sun-java6-jre appears to be installed. I wonder how come it's using stablevm instead?
<axel> hola
<Mimi> hello
<axel> de donde sos
<Mimi> mmm...
<Mimi> !es |  does that help? ^_^;;
<ubottu> does that help? ^_^;;: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Mimi> no hablo mucho espanol ;p
<josivan> free ubuntu
<wimpies> hi all, Xawtv shows no image and no sound but KDETV does.  AFAIK the -debug2 option on xawtv does not show any error (perhaps the XVideo : video off message).  Suggestions ?
<scarygary> Evening..
<scarygary> I can't get password-less logins to work with kdm-kde4.
<scarygary> I made all the changes to kdmrc, but no go.
<genii> in /usr/lib/kde4/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc ?
<scarygary> genii: yes
<stdin> kdm-kde4 uses /etc/kde4/kdm/
<scarygary> Really?? How come they left /usr/lib/kde4/etc/kde4/kdm/ in there then?
<stdin> well, it should use it, not sure what it does use now
<stdin> grep "KDMRC" /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4
<stdin> whatever that says
<kgx> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<scarygary> It's using the one in /usr/lib
<scarygary> I'm not on 4.0.4 btw.
<scarygary> This is 4.0.3
<scarygary> AllowNullPasswd=true, NoPassEnable=true and NoPassUsers=junior is in my kdmrc
<scarygary> O
<scarygary> I'm upgrading to 4.0.4. If it still doesn't work i'm crying wolf.
<scarygary> Major regression..
<scarygary> bbiaf
<darkwolf> was somebody crying for me?
<scarygary> Not working in 4.0.4 either. Plus the login background is fubar.
<scarygary> This is a brand new install..
<scarygary> I cant be the only one with that problem.
<carl> hello
<Josh0vki> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<carl> i have a strange problem
<kgx> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Josh0vki> carl: whats your problem?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Someone needs to update that "dolphin" trigger
<carl> if i use my sound card (which works !), when i'll shutdown my computer, it won't turn off !
<scott25> can someone help me with this error "run_program :'/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit" (i get it when i boot)
<Josh0vki> carl: your computer wont shutoff?
<carl> yes, the hard disk makes the "shutoff sound" and my keyboard leds do the "shutoff blink" but i get stucked on the empty bar upslash screen
<carl> i've found that if i run "sudo alsa unload" before shutting down (and after using my soundcard), it will shut off
<carl> it's a dirty workaround, and i'd like to find a resolution to the problem
<Josh0vki> odd error
<holyguyver_> Hey guys, it is me the 1998 Gateway guy. I just bought a HP Pavilion Slimline s3120n PC, how well will Linux play with that?
<carl> yes it is, ho i have this bug for gutsy and hardy
<scott25> can someone help me with this error "run_program :'/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit" (i get it when i boot)
<Josh0vki> carl: its not a perfect solution but as a work around you could add   alsa unload   into the shutdown script
<carl> Josh0vki: i think i'll try this, cuold rou remind me where is that file (i'm still a beginner)
<Josh0vki> carl: two seconds i will find it
<Josh0vki> carl: /etc/rc0.d   not 100 sure if it will work tho
<Josh0vki> carl: whats the make / model of your computer?
<Josh0vki> or sound card
<carl> Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller [8086:2668]
<carl> it's in a dfi motherboard
<Josh0vki> carl: there are a few bug reports for this thing, but not solutions
<carl> so the rc0 scrip may be the best solution
<Josh0vki> yeh, create a file in /etc/rc0.d   and put  #!/bin/sh       unload alsa        and then save the file, you must remember to chmod it twith      sudo chmod a+x /etc/rc0.d/filename
<carl> i'm getting better everyday ! that's exactly what i've done
<raket> hey people, I installed another keyboard layout, and I picked a key combination so I can change it whenever I need it... but Alt-Shift in this case doesn't work. as in, it won't change the languages
<raket> any ideas what could be the deal?
<carl> i test that now, i'm coming back for the results
<Josh0vki> kk :)
<Josh0vki> goodluck
<raket> thanks carl
<raket> one more thing
<raket> is Deluge having problems in Kubuntu? when I try to start it, it says "loading" in the taskbar, but after a little bit it disappears... what gives!?
<wimpies>  anybody here that can help me with xawtv ??
<HashCasper> ubuntu did no help it is big and too faster
<HashCasper> i have need of two files
<HashCasper> can help mefind it?
<HashCasper> i rquire kernel+ramdisk file of netinst installer, so i can boot them through grub
<HashCasper> that way i can start a very small netinst of kubuntu
<HashCasper> it will download full installer + base system
<HashCasper> can you help me find the files for this install type
<HashCasper> this channel small
<HashCasper> i can read it not fast like ubuntu
<HashCasper> thank you
<carl> i'm back...and it didn't work, maybe a problem with the script ?
<raket> is that for me, carl?
<carl> i don't think so (my sound card not shutting off problem)
<PovAddict> I need help installing Flash
<PovAddict> and #ubuntu is a mess
<PovAddict> I installed mozilla-plugin-gnash and it gave this error:
<PovAddict> update-alternatives: unable to make /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin: No such file or directory
<bleaked> PovAddict: doesn't flash just install the first time you go to a site that uses it?
<PovAddict> you mean the official adobe plugin?
<PovAddict> I'm on 64-bit
<PovAddict> so no
<david__> remote contact est.
<bleaked> PovAddict: not sure about that.. does installing flashplugin-nonfree help?
<david__> weasels, hooooo!
<PovAddict> bleaked: there is no nonfree for 64-bit
<PovAddict> in fact I can't even find "flashplugin-nonfree" in the repos (apt-cache search flash doesn't show it)
<bleaked> argh.. my bad..well, not sure then.. (personally i'm waiting a few years to adopt 64 bit for reasons like these)
<david__> I swear to a God, got this cool friggin' super serve, gettin' tired of the master slam!
<david__> Watch it pull...
<david__> |80<<53
<bleaked> PovAddict: well, you have to have the medibuntu repo enabled..(or it might be in universe or multiverse as well..not sure though)
<PovAddict> I don't have multiverse enabled
<PovAddict> anyway I'd need a 32-bit browser to use adobe's plugin
<PovAddict> along with a shitload of 32-bit libraries for said browser to run
<PovAddict> too much effort, and I don't even need Flash, I just want my mom to stop complaining about some websites not working (she complained enough about me putting Linux in here...)
<bleaked> PovAddict: yea, honestly, 64-bit is really not tailored for the desktop at this point.. it's best used on servers
<PovAddict> my "desktop" is permanently at 100% CPU
<bleaked> have you searched the forums?
<PovAddict> $ uptime
<PovAddict>  19:53:20 up 17:39,  2 users,  load average: 2.17, 2.23, 2.20
<iceolate> any idea why i can use torrent and irc clients but not web browsing and package manager installs?
<PovAddict> and I do have stuff that actually goes 3x faster on 64-bit
<PovAddict> anyway any idea why Gnash doesn't install?
<PovAddict> it's one of the few times I have had a package actually fail to install
<PovAddict> kinda impressive how quiet this channel is compared to #ubuntu mess
<carl> maybe there are less problems with kde ? (oops)
<PovAddict> carl++
<carl> and i finally succeeded with my sound card workaround
<PovAddict> maybe most noobs go with the default: gnome
<SlimeyPete> considerably fewer users than Ubuntu, I imagine ;)
<heroicwisdom> Hi, can somebody help me with installing ralink drivers on my PC?
<heroicwisdom> its a wireless driver
#kubuntu 2008-05-11
<NickPresta> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NickPresta> Have you read the docs for installing the drivers?
<heroicwisdom> yes it an open souce driver, and i have one some googling and checked the forums but i haave not gone too far
<heroicwisdom> i have compiled the driver with the make command, and now im stuck, the readme get really hazy at this point
<Flashy> will "kubuntu-kde4-desktop" work from Ubuntu HArdy to get me kubuntu 8.04?
<genii> Flashy: apt-get install kde4
<Flashy> and is that issue with ati card owners not shutting down properly been fixed?
<genii> with sudo
<jussi01> genii: no...
<Flashy> thanks
<jussi01> Flashy: kubuntu-kde4-desktop is correct
<genii> jussi01: He needs kubuntu-desktop first?
<genii> jussi01: Ah, OK
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Flashy: for further kde4 support, please use #kubuntu-kde4
<Flashy> thanks :D
<jussi01> :)
<Flashy> sorry to be a pain... if I download the latest install CD can I use that as a source to install kde?
<Flashy> my isp has a local mirror and the aussie ubuntu server has been slow of late
<PovAddict> Flashy: you need the alternate CD
<PovAddict> the install CD (live) won't work as a package source
<Flashy> ok cool thanks :D
<siofwolves> Flashy, what issue are you having with the ati card and shutting down?
<uhriventis> Please read my post. I need help installing an ati driver
<uhriventis> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3094354.0
<epimeth> !paste > epimeth
<Flashy> well I had ubuntu 8.04 and installed KDE (perhaps before the release of kubuntu 8.04) and my PC would not shut down, the screen would go black and stall in some kind of loop forever
<siofwolves> Flashy, i had the same, found this thread. works great for me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767216&highlight=logoff
<Flashy> I read the forums and people suggested it was some process from the ati drivers not shutting down, others claimed the splash screens were the problem
<Dragnslcr> Flashy- you should be able to use the DVD to upgrade as well
<Flashy> I'm getting the alternate from my ISP now
<psyco> hello, what kind of program would you recommend for ripping audio cd's??
<PovAddict> psyco: no need for any
<psyco> PovAddict: oh?
<PovAddict> psyco: open a file manager
<PovAddict> and type audiocd:/ on  the location
<Jackault> Slight problem. I've installed kubuntu on my laptop and forgot the password.
<keldon85> Hi, I'm curious about ATI Radeon X550 compatibility under the latest linux kernels as both Kubuntu 8.04 and Mandriva 2008 fail early during installation
<Jackault> How can I reset it?
<PovAddict> Jackault: when you boot it should have an option on the bootloader saying (recovery mode)
<PovAddict> that will get you a root shell, you can change anyone's password there
<PovAddict> (afaik)
<psyco> PovAddict: err I want to rip it as an mp3...
<Jackault> PovAddict: Alright, I'm in. It's given me root but I don't know the commands to actually change the users passwords. I think I ended up changing root's password
<PovAddict> passwd <username>
<PovAddict> psyco: I get a bunch of folders with ogg, mp3, etc
<richard> I am trying to set up dual booting with 2 hard drives, I accessed menu.1st and added the line I was instrtucted to add, but I can't save my changes?
<PovAddict> just move the .mp3 files somewhere else, and the the mp3 files will be actually created while copying
<Jackault> thanks a lot PovAddict! that saved a lot of trouble
<psyco> PovAddict: no mp3 folder on this disc. Also what if I want different bitrates?
<PovAddict> psyco: then you don't have mp3 encoding programs - not sure what to install to make it work with audiocd:/
<PovAddict> http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2005/05/032-konqueror/audiocd.png
<PovAddict> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/userguide/audio-cd.html <- looks like you can set the bitrate
<psyco> ahh i see.
<psyco> Ty.
<keldon85> I am considering using an older distro build as they work! I'm really confused as to what is causing this ...
<psyco> wtf I have a mde control centre?
<psyco> KDE*
<psyco> How do I get to the LKDE control centre :S
<richard> trying to set up dual boot (Xp & Kubuntu 2 seperate hard drives) i entered the lines in menu.1st, but can't save the changes? what did I not do?
<Jackault> you need super user privileges to save changes. Try sudo nano "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Jackault> Okay, I'm in but now my wireless net isn't working
<uhriventis> Where can I download older versions of Xserver?
<richard> I used kdesudo kate, is nano different?
<gkffjcs> is there a way I can force kde to handle mime types with the .extention insted of trying to guess at what's in the file, I have a bunch of annoying conflicts which I cannot solve, I really want to be able to say .whatever is with a particular app.
<Jackault> gkffjcs: right click on a file with that extension, select 'properties' and then click on the little spanner to edit what program handles it.
<gkffjcs> that doesn't work, for instance if I set .zip to open with ark then every file that contains zip formatting opens with ark no matter if it is actually a .zip file
<gkffjcs> For instance .docx is a zip format, I want it to be opened by OOo, if I set it to open with OOo then kde will try and open all .zip files in OOo, which is retarded.
<Jackault> Ah, I see. I have the same issue actually..
<psyco> :S why does audiocd:/ not have mp3 for me.....
<uhriventis> Does anyone know how to downgrade xorg from 7.3 to 7.1
<IppatsuMan> psyco: you need to install the lame package
<psyco> ahh lol ty
<IppatsuMan> you're welcome
<PovAddict> lame isn't really lame, it r0xx0rz :)
<psyco> :P oh yes
<PovAddict> there's another called toolame, for mp1 and mp2
<psyco> epic woots got it
<psyco> thanks guys!
<LegoDaniel> Can anyone please help me with VirtualBox, please?
<LegoDaniel> I get an error when I try to start the virtual machine I created.
<neville_> You might want to ask in #vbox
<LegoDaniel> I tried but no one will answer me.
<neville_> hmm
<LegoDaniel> Trying to get help in chatrooms is almost as much as a waste of time as this Linux stuff.
<neville_> Lazy bums
<neville_> Oh, well if that's your attitude
<neville_> These people aren't payed to do this
<LegoDaniel> People say how good it is suposed to be, but never say how annoying it is to use and configure.
<neville_> Windows?
<neville_> Have you ever seen that when you put it on freshly?
<LegoDaniel> Kubuntu Linux, any Linux.
<andyt> how about error kde mediamanager not running, I just browsed a cd a minute ago now error
<neville_> It's a huger pain than any Linux installation
<LegoDaniel> I don't have any problems with Windows 98/XP.
<LegoDaniel> I will try again in vbox
<andyt> can't even find the media manager
<neville_> If this Linux stuff is a wste of time, why are you persisting?
<LegoDaniel> Good question.
<LegoDaniel> MAybe stubborn.  lol
<LegoDaniel> This is the error I get:
<LegoDaniel> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<andyt> hey what about me? I like linux
<neville_> Head back to Windows then, since it needs no configuration.
<Dragnslcr> LegoDaniel- did you try starting it with sudo?
<neville_> No
<LegoDaniel> Yeah.  Same error
<neville_> Can't you see it tells him exactly what he needs to do?
<LegoDaniel> I don't understand what it means or where to find what it needs.
<andyt> does anyone know why I the above error
<Dragnslcr> LegoDaniel- what does ls -al /dev/vboxdrv say?
<andyt> I m not disn linux just anoob
<LegoDaniel> crw-rw---- 1 root vboxusers 10, 62 2008-05-10 19:47 /dev/vboxdrv
<Dragnslcr> LegoDaniel- I would think that running it with sudo would work. I guess you can try adding your user to the vboxusers group and see if that does it
<LegoDaniel> Where do I find the vboxusers group?
<LegoDaniel> The file vboxdrv cannot be loaded.
<andyt> can anyone please tell me how to restart mediamanager?
<Dragnslcr> LegoDaniel- System Settings -> User Management, add vboxusers to the list of secondary groups
<andyt> can anyone please tell me how to restart mediamanager?
<_crash_> awfully quiet in here
<andyt> why do I get the error mediamanger is not running on the second time i look at files on a cd?
<andyt> first look ok, 2nd look kde mediamanager is not running , can't even find my mediamanager
<andyt> anyone?
<andyt> please
<_crash_> Id help if I could man
<_crash_> sorry
<andyt> thanx anyway crash, but out of 324 poeple sombodys got to know
<andyt> isn't this a channel for kubuntu help?
<genii> andyt: Yes it is. But the quality of help you receive depends on who may be present that could know a solution to your specific issue
<SlimeyPete> not all of those 324 people will be watching the channel
<SlimeyPete> a lot of us are in here 24/7 but aren't always watching
<andyt> did not know that new to the irc thing
<SlimeyPete> :)
<andyt> so no one has had this error but me? Does anyone know how to restart mm w/o reboot?
<andyt> rebooting on every data source is a real pain
<nohelphere> IM TIRED OF ^THIS ERROR FROM DOLPHIN The desktop entry file
<nohelphere> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<nohelphere> has an invalid menu entry
<nohelphere> addAsPodcast.
<andyt> should i stop using dolphin?
<andyt> I don't know what nohelp was saying
<nohelphere> The desktop entry file
<nohelphere> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<nohelphere> has an invalid menu entry
<nohelphere> addAsPodcast.
<SlimeyPete> andyt: I don't think he's talking to you
<andyt> oooo
<andyt> ok known bug then?
<nohelphere> The desktop entry file
<nohelphere> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<nohelphere> has an invalid menu entry
<nohelphere> addAsPodcast.
<nohelphere> is that a known bug?
<nohelphere> i remove damarok
<andyt> what
<nohelphere> %s
<nohelphere> err
<nohelphere> an error from dolphin
<_crash_> Previsouly, On Battlestar Galactica
<andyt> scuse me im still a noob
<Armagguedes> just get rid of Dolphin/D3lphin
<Armagguedes> it's bollocks
<Armagguedes> install Krusader instead
<Armagguedes> (or use Konqueror)
<andyt> ok so dolphin is the problem
<andyt> thanx for the help
<nohelphere> ill rmeov edolphin
<andyt> i removed dolphin konqueor gives the same message ,mm not running do I need a reboot?
<Walzmyn> I sure do wish I could stay connected.
<iceolate> anyone know a proxy address? i cant use http at the moment... need to update a package or two
<Walzmyn> iceolate, sorry, i don't
<iceolate> walzmyn: cheers
<pulaski> Hello, I just updated from gutsy 7.10 to hardy heron 8.4 and as sudo I moved a file from my Desktop to /etc/apt.  Unforunately I moved my Desktop directory to /etc/apt.  When I moved it back to ~/ it now shows all the contents of home.  When I ls ~/Desktop it displays all the files I orignially had there. When I check right click Configure Desktop there is no option I can turn off so it only displays the contents of ~/Desktop
<pulaski> as before.  Does anyone have any ideas how I can fix my Desktop display to only show the contents of ~/Desktop?
<Firefishe> gads pulaski..what a faux pas that was ;) hee
<Firefishe> let me think
<Firefishe> for a moment
<edgar_> hi
<Firefishe> hi edgar
<pulaski> thanks Firefishe, it is a hassle.
<Firefishe> let's see.
<Firefishe> did you do this on CLI?
<pulaski> no a in an xterm
<Firefishe> Command Line Interface
<Firefishe> ;)
<Firefishe> I should've just said xterm
<pulaski> no worries you know six of one ....
<edgar_> alguien sabe q paso kubuntu-es
<Firefishe> what directory were you in when you moved the file?
<Firefishe> six of one...nope.
<pulaski> I was in /etc/apt
<Firefishe> so you did a:  cd /etc/apt
<Firefishe> is that correct?
<pulaski> I was in /etc/apt and wanted to type 'sudo mv ~/Destop default_hardy_sources.list .' but I it looks like I may have typed something else but that seems unlikely.
<Firefishe> Firefishe used to have Debian on his snow skis, but the gtk+ bindings in /boot failed, and he had to reinstall, but it was all downhill from there.
<Firefishe> sudo mv ~/Desktop/<filename> /etc/apt should've done the trick
<Firefishe> if you forgot the trailing / you may have nixxed it
<pulaski> hmmm
<Firefishe> as in:   sudo mv ~/Desktop <filename> ...
<Firefishe> it may have truncated the filename, and just moved the entire directory
<Firefishe> Whereas:    sudo mv ~/Desktop/<filename> /etc/apt    would have worked
<Firefishe> now, what to do to get you back
<Firefishe> do you still have the xterm up?
<pulaski> yes I was typing with abandon which is never a good idea as sudo.  Well its not exactly as I preferred but I suppose I can live with it.
<pulaski> sure
<pulaski> Oh wait not the original
<Firefishe> can you scroll back through the command list, and /query me and paste it so I can look at it?
<Firefishe> oh well
<Firefishe> although
<pulaski> I even rebooted to I can't check the history can I?
<Firefishe> the buffer may be there
<Firefishe> ouch
<Firefishe> it may be there
<Firefishe> I don't use xterms, though.  I prefer Konsole.
<pulaski> yeah the buffer is still there.  Just as I reported above.
<Firefishe> scroll up and through it..copy each and every command from the first time you moved, in the order of completion.  Then paste the entire thing into a text file, copy it, and you may /query me and paste it there.
<DaSkreech> Hallo
<DaSkreech> can someone help me sort out my sound dev files?
<Haemogoblin> hello
<DaSkreech> I have some sound issues I >think< can be traced to my dev folder
<pulaski> oh I just noticed Firefishe I omitted the / between ~/Desktop and <filename> that was my original mistake.
<Haemogoblin> Talking of sound, can one recommend a low resource mp3 player
<Firefishe> pulaski: aha!  we know what the culprit was
<Haemogoblin> Amarok seems to have trouble reading some of my mp3's
<Firefishe> pulaski: go back slooooowly through and piece it together in your mind...what, pray tell, happened to the rest of the desktop?
<pulaski> I'm looking at the history and I see nothing that I didn't do correctly.
 * DaSkreech gently taps crimsun if he has some time
<pulaski> except my original mistake.
<pulaski> Firefishe, its only about twenty lines or so, I doubt it would serve any purpose.
<Firefishe> pulaski: sometimes 20 lines can make a 30,000 piece of software work better ;)
<Firefishe> I leave it up to you
<Firefishe> 30,000 line that is
<pulaski> Haemogoblin try xmm
<pulaski> lol Firefishe
<Firefishe> pulaski...go ahead and paste it, I may be able to see something missed.
<Firefishe> just not here.../query me
<pulaski> sure I'll paste it stand by please
 * Firefishe stands by a large, papier mache' tux
<pulaski> here you go Firefishe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11348/
<Firefishe> k pulaski..let's take a lookiee
<Firefishe> pulaski:  what's with the . at the end of the first line?
<Firefishe> also, I see you don't use absolute pathnames
<pulaski> . copies or moves to the current dir, sometimes I do sometimes not, mostly between ~/ or ~/Desktop only.
<Firefishe> so you wanted to move /home/<yourname>/Desktop to .  ?
<Firefishe> oh
<Firefishe> nm
<Firefishe> not seeing the prompt directory you are in, it's hard to visualize
<Firefishe> I get it
<pulaski> Firefishe: is was in /etc/apt and I wanted to move ~/Desktop/<filename> to /etc/apt
<Firefishe> gotcha
<Firefishe> got that now
<Firefishe> *bonk*
<pulaski> yes sorry I omitted that part
<sarah> Does anyone here have Amarok?
<sarah> I started mine once... it crashed... so I restarted... it crashed again... and now it won't start.
<Firefishe> Amarok...*grumble*
<sarah> Anyone?  Anyone at all?
<Firefishe> sarah
<Firefishe> That thing has crashed my system twice this week
<sarah> You didn't really like it, Firefishe?  aaaah, that's a shame
<Firefishe> Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty
<sarah> it was so cool before it crashed
<pulaski> Well Firefishe I've taken up do much of your time.  I appreciate your response.  I imagine I'll live with it or eventually find a solution.  I hope hardy heron works out well enough, I wouldn't like to have to downgrade back to gutsy.
<Firefishe> I love it
 * BonesolTeraDyne uses Exaile
<Firefishe> pulaski: no time at all, I'm here until the cafe' closes at eleven central :) hee
<Firefishe> no worries
<Armagguedes> i use heavily Amarok
 * DaSkreech has Neon
<sarah> Mine's Hardy Heron... not 100% of the release number, I'm new to this Linux stuff
<DaSkreech> does that count?
<Armagguedes> on Hardy, fully updated
<Armagguedes> no probs
<DaSkreech> sarah: Welcome to Linux!!!
<DaSkreech> Welcome to Kubuntu
<Firefishe> Welcome :)))
<Firefishe> indeed
<BonesolTeraDyne> welcome
<sarah> Neon's Amaroks' sister program, isn't it?  Like it's beta version or something?
<Armagguedes> bemvinda =)
 * Firefishe does a Boy Scout Round of Applause (claps his hands and moves them around in a circle)
<sarah> aww, thanks... I like it more than Windows, I can say that much
<Armagguedes> beta for the upcoming version 2
<Firefishe> sarah:  my amarok experience was weird.
<sarah> So yeah... no one's Amarok works quite right then?
<Firefishe> I was playing an .ogg file from the NTFS/WinXP side of the drive.  The song got to a certain point, then the entire system started to stop...
<DaSkreech> It's amarok snapshots of where it was last night
<sarah> yeah, that sounds like me
<sarah> I'm not sure if it just hates Porcupine Tree or what...
<Firefishe> I had to do a CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to get to a console, and I saw some weird NTFS file error message that repeated, almost like the file system structure was corrupted
<DaSkreech> I'll assume thats a band and not a tea plant
<DaSkreech> Bye Sarah
<Armagguedes> i would be an interesting tree
<DaSkreech> Yeah :)
<DaSkreech> Harvest time should be televised
<pooli> Hi. I've installed Kubuntu 8.04 right now. I can mount other filesystems, however owner of all files on these filesystems is root (ext3). Is this a bug? Thanks
<andyt> twisted roots?
<sarah> So... Ctrl-Alt-Backspace goes to the log-in for me
<sarah> :S  I'm not sure... I'm just going to try another media player, seems like there's a few dozen
<Firefishe> DaSkreech:   What would cause amarok to do that, get to a certain portion of an .ogg song on the windows side (NTFS) whilst being played on amarok on the kubuntu side, then have that weird file access error?
<sarah> any recommendations?
<Firefishe> xmms
<Firefishe> Rhythmbox
<Armagguedes> some kubuntu's ago i had similar problems
<Armagguedes> consistent crashes
<Firefishe> really Armagguedes?
<Armagguedes> all the time
<Firefishe> with Amarok?
<sarah> Ah, I already have Rhythmbox... never came to me to try it, LOL
<Armagguedes> iirc it was amarok
<sarah> Does Kaffiene work well?  It's also installed on here
<Firefishe> Armagguedes: How does Kubuntu mount the win drive on dual boot systems, anyway?
<DaSkreech> sarah: I'm almost sure Firefishe meant alt+ctrl+F1 (you use Alt+ctrl+F7) to get back to GUI
<Armagguedes> reading off a 3rd partition (1st was xp/ntsf 2nd was kubuntu/ext3 and 3rd was share/ext3)
<Armagguedes> pure reinstall solved it
<DaSkreech> pooli: I don't think so you mounted them as root
<pooli> When I mount it from Dolphin and try to enter to mount point it shows "Could not enter folder /media/disk". Permissions on mount points in media are set to root. I know I can change it, but I don't want to do big hacks, I hope there is another more intuitive way... (and I want to preserve permissions on my ext3 fs)
<Armagguedes> and the CD was ok too
<pooli> DaSkreech: no, i didn;t
<Armagguedes> during install i used the manual partiitoner
<pooli> DaSkreech: But permissions on these files and on mount point are set to root
<Armagguedes> and just mounted the windows partition as /windows/ (so, under root- / )
<DaSkreech> sarah: Yeah Kaffiene is more a video player but it does a decent job
<Mr_Sonoma> I have a xp box set up to be the home for my printer, my wife's vista machine found the printer without issue but on Hardy when i go to System Settings > Printers > Add > Add Printer > SMB Shared Printer then hit the "scan" button to scan the network I only see the Hardy machine. But if i go to Remote Places from the "System Menu" I can see all 3 machines  (the xp box, vista box and this box) what am i doing wrong? tips on setting up a win
<Mr_Sonoma> dows hosted printer using the graphical tool?
<sarah> Ahhh, sweet, I've got my Porcupine Tree back... thanks ya'll!
<Firefishe> DaSkreech: No, I meant backspace...I just wanted to kill the xserver and start over, but I couldn't get back to the GUI.  cmd-alt-f7 took me to where the gui used to be, but it had that weird error that repeated
<Armagguedes> and just accessed stuff from there
<sarah> I'll have to remember to use Konversation next time I need something I can't find
<DaSkreech> sarah: For your info Alt+Ctrl+Backspace restarts the X server so it logs you out of the graphical interface and restarts it
<DaSkreech> pooli: You don't have to force premissions change you can mount it with umask=0022 in the fstab
<pooli> DaSkreech: Oh, ok... thank you. So do you think that this is bug ?
<DaSkreech> Not a bug. Perhaps an oversight
 * NeoCortex throws flasks at crashev 
 * NeoCortex throws flasks at CrashBandicoot even
<skooli> I have some issues with kubuntu: x-server is totally broken, only shows fancy colors. tried 7.04, 7.10, 8.04, live cds aswell as alternate cds with a full install, its the same every time. screen looks like this -> http://images.voric.com/files/IMG_0254_m0fp1.JPG
<NeoCortex> pooli: Check if it's mentioned in the bugs database and add your vote to it
<CrashBandicoot> ow
<CrashBandicoot> what the hell
<skooli> is anything like that known to have happened before?
<CrashBandicoot> that was my dome man
<pooli> NeoCortex: I already did it... currently no post
<NeoCortex> pooli: Post one then
<pooli> ok
<NeoCortex> skooli: I'll assume you tried safe graphics mode ?
<ubuntu> Hello
<Firefishe> hello
<pooli> NeoCortex: I remember that in 7.10 the owner was root and group was plugdev. Now group is set to root too.
<CrashBandicoot> ubuntu: type /nick YourName
<SuddenCorrupt> Sup
<Firefishe> skooli:  I've had similar issues with certain displays
<NeoCortex> pooli: Hmm that might be it...
<skooli> uhm :x sort of not so much, but the default created xorg.conf is empty for the important parts (changing to a console works)
<Firefishe> skooli: often it's adapter compatibility
<skooli> will try that though
<SuddenCorrupt> Anyone a hacker :O
<Firefishe> what a q.
<Firefishe> lol
<skooli> how can i solve that, Firefishe?
<NeoCortex> skooli: Yeah New X with no COnf file
<CrashBandicoot> *cough cough*
<SuddenCorrupt> lol
<CrashBandicoot> Im ahcin
<NeoCortex> SuddenCorrupt: Yes
<SuddenCorrupt> Yeah
<Firefishe> skooli...what version of x?  x.org or xfree86?
<SuddenCorrupt> suddencorrupt@hotmail.com
<SuddenCorrupt> Ye^^
<SuddenCorrupt> Anyone who how I can get sound? I have an intel sound card, no sound on kubuntu
<skooli> i dont know exactly, used the versions as mentioned above
<Firefishe> skooli:  sorry, let me look up
<NeoCortex> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kiry> suddencorrupt, I have the same problem once I updated my laptop to kubuntu 8.04
<Firefishe> skooli:  can you use a console graphics setup tool?
<Kiry> haven't been able to fix it since the update
<skooli> i have a working shell, yes
<NeoCortex> skooli: on the Live CD when it starts up choose safe graphics mode
<Firefishe> skooli:  as in:   sudo apt-reconfigure x.org   (people, is this right or am I shooting blanks?
<SuddenCorrupt> Hmm
<DaSkreech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SuddenCorrupt> Its checked off
<Firefishe> thanks DaSkreech..it's been so bloody long...time to get back to the console
<DaSkreech> Firefishe: Alt+ctrl+BkSpc? :)
<Firefishe> LOL
<CrashBandicoot> my console broke
<CrashBandicoot> so I have to use Konsole!
<SuddenCorrupt> NeoCortex: suddencorrupt@hotmail.com add me ;)
<Firefishe> DaSkreech:   I need to spend tomorrow RFMT'ing again
<Firefishe> *duck*
<skooli> what can i do if safemode works, NeoCortex?
<CrashBandicoot> lol DaSkreech: IT'S A TRAP!
<CrashBandicoot> DONT BE AN HERO!
<Firefishe> An???  Gads, it's....The Determiner!
<SuddenCorrupt> Anyone here a developer
<CrashBandicoot> </oldmemes>
<SuddenCorrupt> Cause kde rules
<SuddenCorrupt> :)
<DaSkreech> SuddenCorrupt: Please ask a support question or get to your point
<SuddenCorrupt> I have no sound
<Firefishe> skooli:  do what DaSkreech said:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from a console prompt, and reconfigure your card.
<SuddenCorrupt> ok
<skooli> okay
<DaSkreech> !sound | SuddenCorrupt See if this helps
<ubottu> SuddenCorrupt See if this helps: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Firefishe> skooli:  I'd select something not too heavy, or just use fbdev
<skooli> thanks for now, i'll be back (or hopefully not)
<Firefishe> Framebuffer Device
<Firefishe> just fyi
<skooli> k
<Firefishe> brb for a bit
<adrock358> I have a question for you guys
<flaccid> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<skooli> ok, following situation: i got hardy installed, booting the hardy live disc in graphic safe mode works. how can i proceed to get the installed version to work? i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org and tried several drivers, but the result was always the same (funny screen as beofre)
<flaccid> :o
<skooli> for what its worth, im new to this
<adrock358> is there such a device that allows you to hook up an external power source to your laptop?  Something that allows you to plug a power cord INTO your laptop?  THrough pcmcia or usb or something other?
<neville_> skooli sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop then change your video driver to vesa with sudp dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<adrock358> skooli.  what happened?  hardi isn't working for you?
<skooli> posted a screenshot above what my screen shows, dont have the link right now
<dennister> ok channel...this new cifs is giving me a real rash here...has anyone got it working so samba shares mount at boot?
<skooli> i will try that, thanks neville_
<dennister> nowhere can i find any idea as to what the error codes mean
<neville_> I get the same problem with the nv driver on my 6600GT (or so it seems)
<adrock358> lola
<adrock358> bla bla bla
<skooli> you are my superhero neville_
<neville_> it worked?
<skooli> beatufilly
<skooli> yay
<neville_> okay, so that means you just forgot to restart X
<skooli> excuse me?
<neville_> before, when it didn't work
<skooli> yes?
<skooli> booted several times, never worked
<neville_> And when you tried different drivers, and still no dice
<skooli> didnt try vesa
<skooli> that list is quite long
<dennister> has anyone got cifs to work at all?
<neville_> yeah, tell me about it
<neville_> but that's a good thing!!
<skooli> next task: getting dual monitor to work
<neville_> which video card?
<skooli> 7900gtx
<neville_> i think nvidia settings can help you set it up
<DaSkreech> skooli: http://images.voric.com/files/IMG_0254_m0fp1.JPG
<neville_> yeah, it's pretty, eh DaSkreech? :P
<DaSkreech> neville_: that's skooli's monitor
<DaSkreech> !twinview
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<neville_> i know, I saw it before
<DaSkreech> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jonj20> hey
<DaSkreech> This is annoying
<DaSkreech> I have sound but no sound card
<edgar_> hi
<jonj20> wats up
<skooli> thats fixed now, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> hi jonj20 and edgar_
<jonj20> hi
<skooli> and currently im fiddling with the normal kde system settings to set up dual monitor
<skooli> and it seems to be capable of doing all i want
<skooli> right now at least
<Firefishe> skooli: Ya get the monitor working?
<Firefishe> I mean X?
<skooli> yes
<Firefishe> great! :)
<Firefishe> what'd ya do?  the vesa t hing?
<skooli> yes, dpkg-reconf and then vesa as driver
<DaSkreech> Yay vesa
 * Firefishe dreams of a linux gaming lappie
<neville_> good work skooli, make a note of what you did too, for future reference
<Firefishe> yep, skooli, good work that
<DaSkreech> neville_: praise wisdom
<DaSkreech> can't tell you how many times I fixed something and swore man that took me two weeks I'm sure to remember
<Firefishe> Write It Down
<Firefishe> ;)
<DaSkreech> 3 years later when I finally do a reinstall and it breaks.
<DaSkreech> Ummm Wait... didn't I do this already? DOh!!!
<DaSkreech> That's the worse benefit of Linux. It works and does what you tell it to do
<DaSkreech> WOrst
<Firefishe> $ gedit ~/my_foolish_way_and_how_I_overcame_them.txt
<Firefishe> ;)
<Firefishe> ways
 * Firefishe so wants to learn coding, shells scripting, even dreams of being a linux professional one day...*sigh*
<Firefishe> shell
<DaSkreech> Firefishe: Ha ha :) Cmon Let the hardware take *some* blame
<DaSkreech> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
 * Firefishe the 42 year old wannabe nerd ;0) LOL
<DaSkreech> Firefishe: Sounds Good. Lets make a Movie!
<Firefishe> heh
<Firefishe> DIVX format DVD of course ;) hee
<Firefishe> no regional coding
<Firefishe> $9.99, we sell a billion or so.  who says open formats can't make you rich LOL
<DaSkreech> Apple
<DaSkreech> Wait they use h.264 don't they?
<DaSkreech> ahmm
<Firefishe> DaSkreech: I need to bone up on my open video formats.
 * DaSkreech nods like he understands
<jmichaelx> is anyone else just experiencing random temporary freezes in hardy?
<Nyad> its football dude, not soccer
<ganryumvp> i can't get video to work on my kubuntu 8.04 install. lspci lists it as a VIA S3 Unichrome but everytime i "startx" it fatal errors with "no screens found". video works on kubuntu live cd-boot though. no differences in xorg.conf between them. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Via has always caused problems. :() Odd that theres no diff in the xorgs'   Guess its an issue with the auto-configuring-X in hardy.
<ganryumvp> yeah it's a strumpet of a card but i was hoping to make it work anyway :(
<jason_> Hi. I have just installed my new kubuntu hardy and the restricted driver manager popped up and asked me If I want them, but I want to use the opensource drivers. are they automatically being used and how do they compare to the proprietary version?
<Dr_willis> depends on the devices.
<jason_> 8800GT
<jason_> nvidia
<pabloncho> wensa
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: due to something?
<DaSkreech> ganryumvp: Tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<pabloncho> DaS
<Dr_willis> for optimal 3d speeds and ussage you will want to use the nvidia restricted drivers
<Dr_willis> but if you are just doing normal 'work' it proberly wont matter much
<DaSkreech> ATI opensource stuff is getting up to snuff?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  Not that ive heard of.  They made a big deal about it. then dident seem to be much in the news about them lately
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: I have an annoyance
<ganryumvp> how do you force X to auto-configure xorg.conf ? my xorg.conf has no real info in it other than Identifiers so maybe that's why my VIA Unichrome refuses to work?
<_2> !reconfigure
<ubottu> Factoid reconfigure not found
<_2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ganryumvp> _2: ty sir
<_2> and X does not configure xorg.conf   dpkg does.
<_2> welcome
<_2> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: I have sound but apparently no sound card :)
<_2> hmm DaSkreech i have a sound card but no sound.   ;/
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> _2: upgraded to Hardy ?
<Dr_willis> I bet its that Pulse Audio stuff! your sound is going to his computer!
<DaSkreech> Hooray Network transparency :)
<dwidmann_laptop> lol
<_2> DaSkreech no.   just recovered from a total borked
<DaSkreech> _2: Fresh install?
<_2> Dr_willis hehhe
<dwidmann_laptop> _2: so you've upgraded to an only partially borked install. That's at least somewhat of an improvement
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Do you have a /dev/sequencer or a /dev/snd/seq ?
<_2> DaSkreech ummm 3 years old..  fresh
<DaSkreech> _2: ha ha :)
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  Yes..I have both. :)
<_2> dwidmann_laptop lol   no.  it was fine   then i pluged an M$ cd in and booted it....  it ate my hda thinking it was empty
<Daisuke_Laptop> hardy upgrades make baby (insert deity or prophet of choice) cry.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Ah Bloody...
<DaSkreech> how do I get them?
<Dr_willis> no idea on that.
<dwidmann_laptop> _2: poor you
<Dr_willis> This is on my laptop
 * dwidmann_laptop inserts Linus Torvalds
<_2> dwidmann_laptop i think not.    i recovered from partition/format to partitionless with only a very few files lost.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Ok well most games (Haven't installed too many) mplayer and flash all play sound
 * BonesolTeraDyne watches as Linux explodes
<_2> actually i think i handeled it quite well.
<DaSkreech> One game crashes saying no /dev/sequencer or dev/snd/seq found
<DaSkreech> and nothing in KDE plays sound
<Dr_willis> what game is this?
<DaSkreech> allacrost
<BonesolTeraDyne> Sounds like arts problems. I had that problem with Ut2K4, and had to kill "artsd" to make it work
<_2> unfortunately, i'll be back.   ;/
<DaSkreech> BonesolTeraDyne: Hmm
<DaSkreech> Well another thing is that under sound in System Settings I have no hardware info at all
<BonesolTeraDyne> O_o; That's never a good thing.
<DaSkreech> BonesolTeraDyne: Esp when I've been listening to Music for months
<DaSkreech> Just didn't occur to me that I have no other sounds
<_2> and it looks like having restored linux made (hd1,0) unbootable
 * _2 can't figure out why he is playing with partitions anyway....
<BonesolTeraDyne> because it's fun?
<_2> oh i found out what happened to the fs yestergo  when it misteriously crapped out.     "grub"
 * BonesolTeraDyne bangs head against desk
<_2> seems you can't have grub and an ext2fs on the same disk
<BonesolTeraDyne> I just don't get iptables...
<McRib> Is there any way to copy all the music files from my Amarok playlist into a new directory?  As in, copy the actual .MP3/.FLAC files to a new folder, leaving the originals alone?
<DaSkreech> McRib: Eh?
<_2> McRib know the base dir ?    you could use a find function
<McRib> DaSkreech:  I have a playlist of some hundred files... I want to run mp3gain on them, but they're all organized in separate directories.  So I wanted to copy them all to a single directory without having to do each one manually.
<_2> McRib example.   find /some/starting/point/ -iname *.mp3 -exec cp '{}' /new/path \;
<McRib> _2: Unfortunately, my collection is over 2,000 songs strong.  All with the .mp3 extension.  Find wouldn't quite help me here.
<_2> why not ?
<McRib> _2: Because I would still need to enter each individual filename.
<_2> no
<McRib> _2: I have all the songs I want in my Amarok playlist already...
<_2> you obviously don't understand what the example does.
<_2> and you could feed the filenames from a file if you wanted.   but i'll hush.
<Dr_willis> i wonder what format amarok saves the playlist in.
<Dr_willis> thats the big issue.
<_2> ascII isn't it ?
<DaSkreech> McRib: The first thing would be to export the playlist to a file that can be read by a program
<Dr_willis> I dont use it. so dont know. :)
<McRib> _2: You're right, I don't... but I see the *mp3 and assume that would find every mp3 files under /starting/point, right?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: It's in the database but fairly certain you can export it as a file m3u or suck
<DaSkreech> such
<_2> McRib unless you feed in the file names from a list.file   as noted
<_2> DaSkreech it is a database ?   i thought it was ascII text fiel
<McRib> _2: I realize I'm annoying you with not understanding, but I don't know HOW to feed a list of filenames from a file.
<_2> file
<McRib> DaSkreech, Dr_willis: It does export to .m3u, but it's hardly just a list of files.
<DaSkreech> _2: I'm certain you can get it as such but the current playlist is in the database isn't it? do they make a tmp.playlist file somewhere?
<McRib> Hmm... actually, if a line starts with #, don't most linux apps ignore it?
<_2> McRib lets assume you can make a text file with the name desired.  (export or copy/paste even)   cat list.file | while read q ;do find /base/dir/ -iname "*$q*" -exec cp '{}' /some/place \; ;done       <<<< note that the wildcarded "*$q*"  could be more specific.  "*$q.mp3"  for instance.      you need to know exactly what you want and then just find a way to do it.
<DaSkreech> McRib: Wouldn't expect it to be
<_2> McRib shell will consider #whatever as a comment   but not all config files follow that standard.
<sirmike1970md> hi all what is a good dvd playing prog for k
<DaSkreech> _2: $q.[mMfF][pPlL][3aA][cC]
<DaSkreech> :-)
<McRib> _2: Well, the .m3u file that I was able to export to DOES list the full path to each file... every other line is commented out.
<DaSkreech> sirmike1970md: I like kaffiene
<sirmike1970md> ok thx
<_2> McRib then find is not even needed .   cat file.m3u | read q ;do cp "$q" /some/path ;done
<DaSkreech> sirmike1970md: feel free to try out others though VLC, mplayer etc
<sirmike1970md> gotcha
<_2> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<McRib> _2: Okay, I'll try that then.  thank you
<_2> McRib welcome
<McRib> _2: Hey... sweet :P
<McRib> err...nevermind
<_2> !cli | McRib
<ubottu> McRib: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<McRib> Ah... yeah, it worked, but errored on each commented line.
<McRib> ...but not problems.
<_2> append 2>/dev/null   to stop that from happening
<_2> a shell loop can have output redirrected as well as the inner proccesses that it calles can.
<_2> example    for q in 1 2 3 ;do echo $q >&2 ;done      <<< that will redirect all output to stderr  but       for q in 1 2 3 ;do echo $q >&2 ;done 2>/dev/null     <<<< that will squelch all error reporting...
<_2> 1#  for q in 1 2 3 ;do echo $q >&2 ;ls ;done >/dev/null       2# for q in 1 2 3 ;do echo $q >&2 ;ls ;done 2>/dev/null            <<<< maybe a better example?
<DaSkreech> slightly
<DaSkreech> If the person has a clue what >&2 is :)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu has joined #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> If only :-(
<_2> i dont' know.   i think i like the first post on that better.   easier for me to follow, thinking in terms of ignorances
<DaSkreech> the second is a better example but only if you already know what you are trying to demonstrate :)
<_2> McRib FFR   grep -v '#' file.m3u | read q ;do cp "$q" /some/path ;done          <<<< that would ignore the commented lines.
<Nyad> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DaSkreech> _2: sure you don't want ^# ?
<DaSkreech> j trac
<_2> DaSkreech no.  if there is a # anywhere in the line cp will fail    so, no.
<_2> or give bezar results...
<DaSkreech> Might that not be preferable ?
<_2> lol   no.
<DaSkreech> so you know this entire album which was named in a retarded manner didn't get the treatment all ther rest of my cherished music did ?
<McRib> _2: Ah... very nice.  Thank you.
<McRib> heh... should I be suspicious when mp3gain applied a change of -5 to ALL my files? ;)
<_2> supose the line had comments example: /path/to/file.mp3 #some genera, some class  <<<<  then the cp command becomes    cp "/path/to/file.mp3 #some genera, some class " /new/location      <<<< which obviously will fail and spew error messages all over the screen.    can't have that happening.
<_2> McRib heh  maybe...
<DaSkreech> _2: Right but that's unlikely in a m3u and if the actual file/path had a # in it I would want to know
<McRib> Oh well... thanks for you help, everyone.
<DaSkreech> McRib: slightly less live recordings of german headbangers ball ?
 * DaSkreech still would like to sort out his No soundcard but sound thingy
<McRib> hmm... no.  It's all mellow music I'm going to be using at work for background music at a Mother's Day brunch ;)
<_2> DaSkreech well like i first posted   .* ;done 2>/dev/null      and who care what errored, the user didn't see it... :)
<DaSkreech> _2: erroring and failing are two different things
<McRib> DaSkreech: Well, the cp didn't fail, it errored :P
<_2> DaSkreech you say you have sound but no soundcard ?   does   lshw -C multimedia     list the card/chipset ?
<DaSkreech> McRib: I know it would :)
<DaSkreech> _2: Yep
<DaSkreech> and mplayer/flash etc all have sound
<DaSkreech> nothing in KDE4
<DaSkreech> and at least one game freaks about there being no sound device
<_2> ok.  then how did you come to the conclsion that you had "sound but no sound card"?
<DaSkreech> with System Settings -> Sound listing my sound engines but no hardware to play them on
<DaSkreech> _2: One or two apps complaining of such
<_2> oh pfft system settings
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'm not so worried by that :)
<DaSkreech> and I guess I've gotten used to a fully silent KDE
<_2> :)
<DaSkreech> but so far everyone seems to have a /dev/sequencer and I don't
<dwayne> How can i setup a printer that is on a network printserver. the printer is not listed in setup printers
<DaSkreech> so I wanna know if that's a some quirk of my hardware or if there something that I can do about that
<_2> umm i don't think i do.   only /dev/snd/sequencer
<DaSkreech> i don't have that either
<_2> you do have /dev/snd/  ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> control* pcm* and timer
<_2> isn't sequencer used for midi ?
<DaSkreech> Yep
<_2> you have timidity   or what ever it's called   installed ?
<cybergroup> any noes good music creator for ubuntu 8 64bit
<DaSkreech> I do now
<DaSkreech> cybergroup: try #mediubuntu
<cybergroup> ok ill tryt
<cybergroup> no one on that channel lmao
<_2> DaSkreech ummm look on the page for setting up midi playback
<_2> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<DaSkreech> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DaSkreech> Doh!
<DaSkreech> cybergroup: #ubuntustufio sorry
<DaSkreech> cybergroup: #ubuuntstudio of course
<cybergroup> i got that installed but it onely work whit ampliyer and equalizer hardware
<DaSkreech> Oh good grief
<DaSkreech> #ubuntustudio
<cybergroup> yea i want it to work whit out it
<McRib> Hmm... for some reason now Amarok is telling me it can't copy files to my MP3 player because the "file is not playable on the device."  What's this supposed to mean?  They've been playable before...
<DaSkreech> * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...
<DaSkreech> open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<_2> <McRib> heh... should I be suspicious when mp3gain applied a change of -5 to ALL my files? ;) <<<< could that have anything to do with it ???
<cybergroup> i think there are asleep >.<
<DaSkreech> well
<DaSkreech> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DaSkreech> Also try them again tomorrow earlier. Unless you need that stuff sorted out tonight
<McRib> _2: Yep... the originals copied just fine.... go figure. :P
<cybergroup> basacly ya lol
<McRib> _2: No... I lied.  The originals failed with the same error.
<cahuez> hello..!
<cahuez> where can i find> http://kubuntu.org/packages/libdvdcss-amd64.deb ..
<_2> DaSkreech sudo mknod /dev/snd/seq c 116 1
<dwayne> I have a HP deskjet D2445. It is connected to a network print server. Is there a compatble builtin driver for it ?
<McRib> Oh, I had to let Amarok know that .ogg files were supported (I hope they are ) :P
<_2> DaSkreech sudo modprobe snd-rawmidi
<DaSkreech> _2: after or first?
<_2> one more.
<DaSkreech> !dvd | cahuez
<McRib> Amarok does, however, continue to corrupt the hell out of all the tags.
<ubottu> cahuez: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DaSkreech> !hp
<ubottu> Factoid hp not found
<_2> DaSkreech sudo modprobe snd-seq-device
<DaSkreech> Oh :(
<_2> DaSkreech you may only need one of those  but i don't know which one will pull in the others
<_2> then test it.
<cahuez> ubottu, can it be useful just to play dvd's as before..!?
<ubottu> cahuez: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cahuez> checking...
<cahuez> libdvdread3 looks like already installed..!
<cahuez> and i have added the medibuntu ones too..
<inteliwasp> i just noticed that there is no xmms on 8.04... does anyone have a good replacement that is still lightweight?
<DaSkreech> beep ?
<_2> vlc ?
<cybergroup> sudo apt-get install vlc
<cahuez> inteliwasp, try apt-get install audacious ..
<_2> light weight ?
<cahuez> yeap, i have already installed vlc..
<cahuez> yeap..
<_2> oh it's audacity i thinking of   nm
<DaSkreech> _2: well it plays :)
<draik> What app can I use to move from one image to the next? I GIMP'd the same image a bit differently and want to create a *.gif from the different images being transformed into the next.
<DaSkreech> _2: Should I drop the mknod into a startup script?
<_2> DaSkreech you can add the module names to /etc/modules   and it should be static
<_2> DaSkreech shouldn't need it next time.
<DaSkreech> ok
<cahuez> audacious is the one, and looks and works like xmms and winamp..
<dwayne> I have the printer working, Well it printed the test page.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Gimp ?
<DaSkreech> dwayne: Great! how did you get it working /
<_2> i'm going to work on my boot issue...     it's really a pain trying to setup this thing like i want it.
<draik> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik> Is there an app to do something like what I want?
<dwayne> Today is the first time I have accesed the internet w/kubuntu. got the wireless lan card to work. kubuntu has been installed for a week. Its been 10 years since I messed w/linux. Looks like it has come a loneway. It looks really good.
<DaSkreech> So it took you 10 years to get the card to work!!!
<cybergroup> hum guess wanst much help hehe
<_2> howto remap a drive in "/boot/grub/menu.lst" ?
<DaSkreech> Remap?
<_2> yes.   from 0x81 to 0x80 bios address
<_2> nm i think i found it.
<DaSkreech> wotsit?
<_2>    map (hd0) (hd1)
<_2>    map (hd1) (hd0)
<DaSkreech> of course
<Giant_Speck> I have a question if no one minds.  I'm on Kubuntu, and I recently reinstalled Firefox 2 after uninstalling the Firefox 3b5 that Hardy installed.  And now, for some reason, the settings I chose under "GTK Styles and Fonts" don't apply to Firefox anymore.
<DaSkreech> Compiz ?
<Giant_Speck> I have it installed and running.  However, when I had 3b5, the effects still applied regardless of whether or not Compiz was running.
<Daisuke_Ido> i do believe the ff3b5 that comes with hardy comes with ubufox.  you may want to check that out
<Giant_Speck> Does ubufox work with FF2?
<Daisuke_Ido> Giant_Speck: and which effects are you referring to?  buttons and such on pages and forms?
<Daisuke_Ido> it should
<Giant_Speck> I remember uninstalling it when I uninstalled FF3.
<Giant_Speck> Yes. Those effects.
<Giant_Speck> Those specific effects.
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> that's because ff2 does not support gtk+ themes for page elements
<Daisuke_Ido> that's new in ff3
<_2> works.
<Daisuke_Ido> and a long overdue inclusion
<dwayne> how do i set myself up with a nick, for irc?
<Giant_Speck> Aha.  See, I didn't know that.  I actually forgot whether or not FF2 supports them or not.
<Daisuke_Ido> Giant_Speck: no worries :)
<_2> !nick
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Giant_Speck> But I won't use FF3 until they support all of my addons.
<_2> !register | dwayne
<ubottu> dwayne: please see above
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not FF3 though, its the authors of the addons :)
<Giant_Speck> I realize that.
<Giant_Speck> I just didn't word it correctly.
<Giant_Speck> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> and there's actually an addon that will disable version checking for other addons
<Daisuke_Ido> most still work just fine
<Giant_Speck> Do you happen to remember the name of it?
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.oxymoronical.com/web/firefox/nightly
<_2> oh nice io errors
<Dr_willis> 'nightly tester tools' extension for firefox
<Giant_Speck> Okay, then.  I will try to reinstall Firefox 3 and use that.
<Giant_Speck> Thanks.
<WillMc> Hello all
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<WillMc> Just switched from Gnome.
<Dr_willis> I just install both kde and gnome. :)
<Giant_Speck> Me, too. :)
<Giant_Speck> But I never log into gnome.
<WillMc> I want to do that. I only have 10 gb
 * DaSkreech laughs
<Dr_willis> theres a few gnome apps,m and settings tools i perfer over the kde variants
<DaSkreech> Ah I remember getting a 1Gb drive and thinking what the heck am I going to do with all this?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Giant_Speck> Mine is running on a 40GB partition.
<Dr_willis> thats more space then ALL the floppies i have! :)
<Giant_Speck> The other 100GB is Windows.
<WillMc> My first storebought dell had a gig.
<Dr_willis> I got 10gb of just Wallpapers!
<Giant_Speck> >.>
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> Lots of Floppies for that :)
<WillMc> My windows machine has 250..I can network into :-)
<DaSkreech> I should make a wallpaper of a Floppy that can't fit on a Floppy ^_^
<Giant_Speck> Punch cards. lol
<Giant_Speck> HAHA
<Giant_Speck> I make my own wallpapers.
<xanni> Can anyone help with a printer problem?
<DaSkreech> WillMc: Before I call OT on myself was there something you wanted to know?
<WillMc> Commodore 64 1541,1581
<DaSkreech> xanni: ask away
<Dr_willis> stack of floppies --> hard drive -> stack of cd's -> bigger hd --> stacks of DVD's --> BIGGER hd's ---> now im up to stacks of usb-hard-drives... next will be stacks of Fileservers
<_2> i have one box with ubuntu linux + kde + gnome + blackbox + fluxbox + twm (desktop environments) installed and it only has 4g hdd
<xanni> I just upgraded my PPC Mac Mini from Kubuntu 6.06 to 8.04 and now my Samsung ML-1710 only prints blank pages
<WillMc> Do you have to congif kmail before it shows in the menu?
<TeslaTony> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Blu-Ray :)
<Giant_Speck> My latest wallpaper: http://www.mediagraphixhq.com/forums/uploads/U282-1210484022.png
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  im still waiting for DVD-DL media to get reasonable.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Never will
<DaSkreech> MPAA made sure of that
<_2> WillMc no
<DaSkreech> xanni: nice jump what was the experience like?
<xanni> The foomatic driver dies with an error "rip failed", the ghostscript driver prints blank pages, and Samsung's own Linux driver doesn't support PPC
<Dr_willis> Heck - every time i go to the stores now - the DVD movie section is smaller and smaller. and the Blueray section is larget and larget.
<xanni> Well, going from LTS to LTS.  Not a good experience - 8.04 is good on x86, loads of bugs on PPC.
<WillMc> I installed it. But I can't see it unless I run it in a window.
<Giant_Speck> I'm officially happy with FF3 now.
<_2> WillMc kmenuedit
<xanni> At least flash almost works now.
<Giant_Speck> Daisuke_Ido: Thank you very much for helping me.
<WillMc> Ok..Thanks
<DaSkreech> xanni: Yeah I thought that would be interesting
<_2> if i had an internet connection, i'd be tempted to upgrade
<xanni> I always had to custom compile stuff for PPC anyway, but it was getting harder and harder with the old libraries in 6.06
<xanni> So, any ideas to make the printer work?
<_2> it worked with 6.6 ?
<xanni> Yes, worked fine.
<_2> file a bug for starters
<xanni> Obviously.  Probably one against foomatic and one against ghostscript, since they have different symptoms.
<xanni> Just hoping to be able to print since my partner has some legal documents that have to get printed tomorrow.
<xanni> Might have to hook the printer to an x86 machine and use network printing I guess...
<WillMc> Thats what I did for my laser printer.
<WillMc> It made life a whole lot easer.
<_2> well i'm went.     gooday you persons.
 * DaSkreech waves
<xanni> Is it worth trying to backport newer versions of the printer driver?
<DaSkreech> If they work
<xanni> Well, hard to know without trying I guess!
<xanni> What's the easiest way to backport?
<Daisuke_Ido> Giant_Speck: you're welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> and now i'm off to bed
<DaSkreech> xanni: A driver? #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<xanni> Well, ghostscript and/or foomatic
<xanni> Thanks, I'll try there.
<hypernewbie> hey, does anyone know how to disable screen font smoother for specific window/apps in KDE?
<hypernewbie> like i dont want font smoother for 1 application
<Dr_willis> hypernewbie,  dont think thats doeable.
<hypernewbie> Dr_willis: :'(
<Dr_willis> i cant even imagine why yoiu want to do so.
<DaSkreech> hypernewbie: Not even cause of it not being a check box. As A technical feat I can't think of how taht would be done
<mark__> I've a question concerning dvd playback.  I have just installed kubuntu hardy (32-bit) and have added the medibuntu repos.  I've installed libdvdcss2 along with dvdbackup.  I've backed up a DVD and used DVDShrink to compess it to a single-density DVD.  I can play the DVD on my home DVD player and under windows, but when I attempt to play it with vlc or kaeffine I get a message stating I need to instal libdvdcss (which I've already
<mark__> installed).  Am I missing something else?
<mark__> I should add that I burned the backed up dvd (which I created as an ISO) to a single-density dvd via growisofs
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. why would a backed up dvd still have the  dcss entryption.
<mark__> damn good question
<mark__> what's more, why if it had the css would it play under windows and on my home dvd player?
<Dr_willis> soubnds like vlc and kaffine are looking in the wrong places for the dcss stuff
<Dr_willis> and not even trying
<mark__> I can play back the raw files created from dvdbackup via vlc with no problem.  I haven't tried to mount the iso as a loopback device yet though
<mark__> that's what I was thinking
<mark__> a broken symlink then?
<mark__> I've just gotten through reinstalling libdvdcss2 from synaptic and am goin to try playback again.
<mark__> note: when Kaeffine indicates it can't playback the file it offer me an option to install the necessary lib which I selected.  The website I'm redirected generates a 404 however (http://kubuntu.org/packages/libdvdcss-i386.deb)...
<Dr_willis> i normally just play the .iso straight from gmplayerm or whatever. I dont mount them via loop
<Dr_willis> http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands
<Dr_willis> Try that site.
<Dr_willis> Its what i and others have follow3ed to get dvd playback going
<BluesKaj>  VLC will play iso's without probs
<DaSkreech> VLC plays everything!! Except this one stupid file I have
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, what's the extn ?
<mark__> how very odd... I've never needed to go through that before.  Note it worked, and I'm not dissatified, but it is curious that I've been able to get dvd playback to work in the past without having to so this.  Is this something new with Hardy?  this is a fresh install (not an upgrade) and the first one I've done and tried to get dvd playback working on.  I will have to check out my other systems...
<DaSkreech> bluszcz: .mdf I think
<Dr_willis> mdf can be a rather nonstandard  format. :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: .mdf I think
<DaSkreech> bluszcz: My apologies
<Dr_willis> I belive the fuseiso tool might be able to mount them
<mark__> oh, and vlc does playback the iso just fine, thanks
<Dr_willis> Why would you have a video dvd in .mdf format?
<DaSkreech> My Uncle :-(
<mark__> I'd assumed I'd needed to mount the device loopback
<BluesKaj> eeewwuue . mdf ..that's a rare  one ..seems that's a very old codec
<Dr_willis> mdf is the format used by daemon tools and other virtual dvd/cd  tools under windows
<Dr_willis> its pripalrly used for  CopyProtected game disks.
<DaSkreech> That would probably explain why he has no issues
<neville_> Hey yeah, you're right!! VLC can play iso images!!
<neville_> I never had any idea...
<Dr_willis> Every so often you see some in here asking about 'deamon tools' for linux. :)
<Dr_willis> neville_,  gmplayer can do it also.
<raket> hey people, how do I install nfs servers?
<DaSkreech> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<neville_> Dr_willis, as far as something like Daemon Tools, acetoneiso2 seems to be good at what it does
<raket> nice, thanks
<mark__> Dr_willis: how did you come up with the link I needed so quickly?  Did you just happen to have it handy, or do you have some clever way of storing and indexing such information?  Aside from a bookmark (in which case I imagine it's your brain I even, knowing that the bookmark even exists)...
<Dr_willis> daemontools primary task is to fake out the copy protection. and emulate a dvd drive :) not  the creation of images.  Alcohol120% is normally used to make the .mdf disk images I recall.
<Dr_willis> mark__,  which link?
<mark__> Dr_willis: http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands
<BluesKaj> mark__, http://lindesk.com/2007/05/how-to-mount-isomdf-images-in-linux/
<Dr_willis> I saw it on my live-bookmarks just this week.. for some ubuntu tutorial site.
<neo__> I'm using kde4, why the taskbar looks ugly when i enable compiz or kwin effect?
<Dr_willis> so i bookmarked it. - google for 'ubuntu dvd 101' and it finds it also.
<Dr_willis> How are you enbaling compiz under kde4 ?
<neville_> I was meaning in the way that it can mount images with no archaic commands...
<mark__> bloody brilliant it is.  Thank you again.  I have a tough time putting together a comprehensive list of reference material.  This is the sort of thing I'm going to need to know in a week or two and if I don't put it somewhere I'm going to scratch my head knowing I had a clue but not remember what it was.
<BluesKaj> well, late for me ..still hammered ..pop a couple tylenol and it's  the sack...nite all
<neo__> just like under gnome
<raket> another question, why does ctrl+c, ctrl+v, ctrl+x doesn't respond sometimes?
<DaSkreech> neo__: Hmm?
<neo__> well.. How can i paste a screenshot?
<DaSkreech> tinypic.com ?
<DaSkreech> or imageshack
<Dr_willis> kde4 has its own composting window manager and fetures - using compiz under kde4 - would be... weird.
<Dr_willis> Then again kde4 is very miuch a work in progress
<thechris> what does anyone know about /dev/ram and the liveCD?
<neo__> maybe i should be back to kde3..
<Dr_willis> kde4 is VERY much a work in progress.
<Dr_willis> its not redy for mainstream ussage
<mark__> agreed
<neo_> http://i32.tinypic.com/9pvpmg.jpg  that's what it like..but agreed with what you said, I'm back to kde3.
<Lardarse> amarok is mentioning that it can't find a "demux plugin"... which packages am i likely to be needing?
<aaroncampbell> can anyone real quick tell me what the owner of /home/.directory should be, and where it should be linked to?
<Lardarse>  /home should eb owned by root
<Lardarse> and the permissions should be drwxrwxrwx
<Lardarse> indivitual folders within it should be owned by the person who's hole folder it is
<DaSkreech> Lardarse: kubuntu-restriced-extras ?
<Lardarse> DaSkreech: this is on gutsy, not hardy
<aaroncampbell> Lardarse: I mean specifically the ".directory" hidden file in /home, it should be linked somewhere, and the link was lost during a driver recovery...I want to try to fix it
<DaSkreech> I think it's the same
<Lardarse> aaroncampbell: i'll look
<mark__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 44 2008-05-10 08:54 /home/.directory -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/directory-home
<mark__> that was my link.
<aaroncampbell> thanks mark__
<mark__> np
<aaroncampbell> thanks Lardarse too
<Lardarse> yeah, that
<Lardarse> i can't paste as it's another computer
<Lardarse> DaSkreech: looks good, thanks
<Ayabara> I'm looking for "the best" app to manage/edit my digital photos, and so far I think Digikam is the best I've seen. Anyone got other recommendations?
<DaSkreech> Digikam
<DaSkreech> oh wait
<DaSkreech> ummm
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> F-spot?
<DaSkreech> But yeah digikam
<neville_> Does anybody know if 9600GT graphics card is supported by 100.14.19 driver? I'd rather not use 169.xx if I can avoid it, since it seems to be sour version
<Ayabara> DaSkreech: ok :-)
<thechris> Does *buntu have a non-live-cd linux install option?
<DaSkreech> thechris: Alternate
<neville_> you'd be after alternative disk thechris
<DaSkreech> Or ubuntuserver
<DaSkreech> They keep changing the name. Short answer is yes
<thechris> what about if I don't want to use a CD/DVD for the install?
<DaSkreech> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<thechris> yeah, doesn't work
<DaSkreech> You tried all the methods from all those links ?
<thechris> (also, don't have windows)
<DaSkreech> thechris: I suggest reading through those links :)
<thechris> i need to know either how to get the liveCD to create /dev/ram, or how to directly install from linux
<alberto> hi
<alberto> Good morning
<spike_> hi
<digitalpsyko> is the 8.04 release of kde 4.0.4 stable enough to install?
<DaSkreech> digitalpsyko: you expect it to crash before it even installs?
<DaSkreech> That's some lowered expectations :)
<thechris> DaSkreech: ok, well, which of them met my requirements?  i'm fairly sure none really do, but the "install from OS" one is the closest to be unsucessfully hacked into working.
<DaSkreech> thechris: Read the last link ?
<digitalpsyko> lol sorry kind of a dumb question
<DaSkreech> You can install from USB or from the network
<digitalpsyko> is it a stable desktop environment?
<DaSkreech> digitalpsyko: Yes.
<DaSkreech> Doesn't have near the number of features yo uare used to
<DaSkreech> but it doesn't crash very much
<digitalpsyko> thanks man ive got the dvds torrenting right now
<digitalpsyko> im actually not used to linux at all
<digitalpsyko> im converting from windows
<DaSkreech> thechris: the server CD doesn't work?
<digitalpsyko> ive tried installing sabayon
<thechris> DaSkreech: yeah, doens't work.  the "livecd" image can't create /dev/ram and fails
<DaSkreech> digitalpsyko: Welcome :)
<digitalpsyko> but i want somethi a bit more stable
<digitalpsyko> :)
<DaSkreech> thechris: Don't use the live CD
<DaSkreech> digitalpsyko: LInux should have that at least
<thechris> DaSkreech: ok, the *cd image
<DaSkreech> thechris: you tried the alternate CD and it didn't work?
<digitalpsyko> i can do some stuff in linux just not much
<digitalpsyko> not alot of the basics i need to know
<DaSkreech> digitalpsyko: What?
<DaSkreech> You don't need to know the basics?
<digitalpsyko> i do
<DaSkreech> Ah
<thechris> DaSkreech: hmm, i guess i can try that.  not expecting it to work, but might as well try.
<digitalpsyko> i meant i dont know alot of the bsics i need too
<DaSkreech> well ask away
<DaSkreech> thechris: I've never had it fail outside of a Bad CD
<DaSkreech> digitalpsyko: When something causes you pain jump in here and let us know
<DaSkreech> if it's KDE4 pain point there is  #kubuntu-kde4 as well
<thechris> not really looking to burn a CD.
<digitalpsyko> im getting the 3.5 version
<DaSkreech> thechris: See that cuts out all chances of failure in my experience :)
<DaSkreech> digitalpsyko: Neat :)
<digitalpsyko> if i tell you my system specs can you tell me if it'll do ok for kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> I can't imagine that it won't
<DaSkreech> !paste | digitalpsyko Put them here
<ubottu> digitalpsyko Put them here: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<digitalpsyko> ok well theres really not 3 lines to it lol
<DaSkreech> digitalpsyko: good habits are good habits
<DaSkreech> hi sarah
<sarah> hello !
<DaSkreech> how are you?
<sarah> I'm fine thx
<digitalpsyko> i have a 2.4 c2d,3gigs gskillddr2 800, 2 74gig WD Raptors, 1 WD1TB drive , and an Evga 8800gt 512
<DaSkreech> groovy
<thechris> DaSkreech: still, i'd like a way to just install without needing to hack things up to work.  It'll take a while to download though, so i can't immediately tell if this will work.  and while i'm fairly confident it will fail with the same /dev/ram error, I feel I must thank you for at least attempting to help.
 * DaSkreech laughs
<digitalpsyko> no good?
<DaSkreech> thechris: are you booting from USB ?
<thechris> nope, from a 1G partiton on the HDD
<thechris> ext3 partiton at that
<DaSkreech> digitalpsyko: I'm on a 1.2 Ghz T-Bird Athlon with 700 Megs of RAM
<digitalpsyko> sweet
<digitalpsyko>  i got antix mepis to run on an original thinkpad 770 233pentium,96mb,2mb graphic, 4gb hdd
<DaSkreech> I've installed it on 700 Mhz PIII with 384 MB of RAM to upgrade it from win XP
<digitalpsyko> :)
<digitalpsyko> ive been playing with distros for years
<digitalpsyko> kinda collect the live ones
<jasoon> How do install a new icon theme in Open Office?
<digitalpsyko> useful for all sorts of stuff
<jasoon> I have the crystal project icons
<jasoon> google failing me :(
<vishah> hi, is KDE 4.0.4 available in the repositories?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> vishah: http://www.kubuntu.org
<DaSkreech> vishah: in topic as well
<vishah> Yes, I followed the instructions, but still It's the same version :(
<jasoon> have to choose it in logon screen I think?
<sivaji> yes
<jasoon> doesn't it install separately?
<jasoon> sorry, bittergreen myself
<DaSkreech> vishah: how do you know?
<jasoon> probably by the visuals daskreech
<vishah> well When I check the about dialog it doesnt show KDE 4.0.3
<vishah> plud the kickof menu is still the old one
<holyguyver_> How do I install Jasper so that I can get webcam videos in Kopete?
<DaSkreech> vishah: the menu doesn't change
<DaSkreech> vishah: The about menu is a bug It will be fixed soon. Sorry
<DaSkreech> holyguyver_: Compile it
<holyguyver_> Where do I find the sourse for it?
<sivaji> i got my password irc passwd,  how to it ?
<DaSkreech> holyguyver_: It's a license issue. trying to work it back to being good
<jasoon> have to compile it :P?
<jasoon> me so lazy
<jasoon> heh
<DaSkreech> !register | sivaji
<ubottu> sivaji: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jasoon> I figured out how to install those icons
<holyguyver_> DaSkreech the closest thing I found was a website talking about jpeg2000, is that the same thing?
<DaSkreech> holyguyver_: that would be it
<holyguyver_> Thanks
<jasoon> Kubuntu is so cool :o
<jasoon> I would pay for this
<holyguyver_> So DaSkreech what is the liscensing issue & what are they doing to fix that?
<navetz> is there a way to unmake a makefile?
<DaSkreech> they can't link to libjasper anymore (you can just install libjasper in KDE3 and Yahoo works)
<DaSkreech> holyguyver_: Oh I assume this is KDE4 right?
<holyguyver_> no
<holyguyver_> I am actually using xubuntu
<DaSkreech> so once the jpeg-2000 guys update the license then we are good again
<holyguyver_> gutsy
<DaSkreech> holyguyver_: yes but did you install kopete or kopete-kde4 ?
<holyguyver_> DaSkreech I am using Xubuntu Gutsy, & I installed regular Kopete
<navetz> if I install something through a make file
<navetz> can I uninstall it?
<DaSkreech> holyguyver_: Oh my apologies. Install libjasper and you will be ok
<jasoon> did you look in aptget?
<DaSkreech> navetz: What are you installing?
<holyguyver_> Alright thanks :D
<navetz> DaSkreech: I installed a compiz 3d windows plugin
<navetz> DaSkreech: but now its officially released and I would like to get rid of the one I installed
<Lardarse> DaSkreech: it worked (until something else killed X). thanks
<DaSkreech> navetz: Ah right. Well if you don't delete the directory with the sources you can CD in there and make uninstall
<navetz> DaSkreech: thanks I'll try it
<navetz> DaSkreech: I think it worke
<navetz> d
<DaSkreech> navetz: Course it did
<jasoon> Is there a gui way of copying to a folder in /?
<holyguyver_> DaSkreech it said E: Couldn't find package libjasper
<jasoon> can someone tell me what the command for copy is?
<DaSkreech> !info libjasper
<ubottu> Package libjasper does not exist in hardy
<jasoon> !info copy
<ubottu> Package copy does not exist in hardy
<jasoon> haha
<holyguyver_> well I am running Gutsy :p
<DaSkreech> !info libjasper-runtime
<ubottu> libjasper-runtime (source: jasper): Programs for manipulating JPEG-2000 files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.900.1-3 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<jasoon> !please help me
<ubottu> Factoid please help me not found
<DaSkreech> !info libjasper-runtime gutsy
<ubottu> libjasper-runtime (source: jasper): Programs for manipulating JPEG-2000 files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.701.0-2ubuntu0.7.04 (gutsy), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<jasoon> !info why not
<ubottu> why (source: why): A software verification tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.04.dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 3689 kB, installed size 10280 kB
<jasoon> !info alrighty then
<ubottu> Package alrighty does not exist in hardy
<DaSkreech> jasoon: Please speak with the bot privately
<jasoon> heh sorry
<holyguyver_> Alright there the libjasper-runtime cammand worked :)
<holyguyver_> It is installed, thanks DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> restart kopete
<holyguyver_> I don't have to restart it, I haven't started it in over a week so it wasn't/isnt on :p
<holyguyver_> I just need to start it up :p
<DaSkreech> there we go :)
<holyguyver_> I am in xchat right now :p
<DaSkreech> booo
<DaSkreech> konversation
<DaSkreech> :-)
<sacha_> yaaay konversation! :D
<sacha_> by the way, anyone know whats going on with konvo4?
<holyguyver_> Well of course since this is the Kubuntu room :)
<DaSkreech> holyguyver_: does Xchat-gnome work in xubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> Xchat is cool for scripting and little else
<holyguyver_> Yes xchat works in xubuntu, that is how I am using it :p
<jasoon> Pretty please someone tell me how to copy with root priveledges?
<DaSkreech> holyguyver_: No xchat-gnome
<DaSkreech> jasoon: in the GUI?
<jasoon> in anything?
<DaSkreech> or just copy
<holyguyver_> Konversation is nice but I am on a 1998 Gateway so most KDE apps are a bit heavy on this computer with its 4GB harddrive & 90Mbs of ram
<sacha_> jasoon: sudo cp
<jasoon> I just want to copy a folder
<jasoon> thank you
<DaSkreech> sudo cp here there
<DaSkreech> cp -r for directory
<jasoon> sudo copy /something.zip /home/whatever/
<DaSkreech> holyguyver_: Yeah
<jasoon> like that?
<sacha_> yes
<DaSkreech> jasoon: no cp
<jasoon> sorry that's what I meant
<jasoon> thank you
<sacha_> sudo cp ./something.zip /home/whatever/myfolder/
<jasoon> ty
<sacha_> but you wont need sudo to copy to home directory lol
<jasoon> just e.g
<holyguyver_> DaSkreech, but the good news is that I ordered a brand new HP today so soon I will be switching from Xubuntu to Kubuntu :)
<jasoon> why does linux restrict end user via sudo?
<jasoon> is there a way to logon as root?
<jasoon> My first using linux
<jasoon> *first day
<holyguyver_> DaSkreech :p I will be going from a 1998 to a 2008 :p
<jasoon> questions...questions
<sivaji> jasoon no
<sacha_> jasoon: you dont want to login as root
<jasoon> yes why not?
<sacha_> jasoon: because then you can do anything without permission
<jasoon> why am I restricting myself?
<sivaji> jasoon its diabled in ubuntu
<holyguyver_> I have been told that I will like this new thing called USB
<jasoon> Permission from who?
<sacha_> you
<DaSkreech> jasoon: in general yes
<DaSkreech> jasoon: Ubuntu disables root login by default
<jasoon> why do I need permission for sole user?
<JackWinter> can anyone tell me where to find out which packaages were updated the last few days.  I did a full upgrade of a kubuntu 8.04 system, and at least 2 of the packages were uninstalled (wine (seperate depo) and amarok).  want to see what else is gone instead of being frustrated because someting isn't wroking ;)
<jasoon> Lol wall of text
<DaSkreech> jasoon: because Linux asks no questions of root
<jasoon> yes
<sacha_> because one of your applications may be flawed. if you have root privileges, it can do anything to your system
<DaSkreech> it will allow you to do the stupidest most destructive things without question or pause
<jasoon> i.e. a virus?
<sacha_> if you say "i want to delete everything" and you are root. it wont question you. everything will be deleted
<DaSkreech> JackWinter: check your dpkglogs
<jasoon> ok
<jasoon> how is this different from root user in windows saying delete everything?
<jasoon> MY HANDS I KNOW NOT WHAT THEY DO!
<sacha_> jasoon: if you accidently delete everything and you are the user, it wont let you because you didnt type in sudo or password
<DaSkreech> jasoon: also if someone compromises your user he gets to mess with things in your home directory as root he has full access to the computer all users everyone on the network etc
<RameTux> #join #blankon
<RameTux> sorry
<jasoon> I see
<RameTux> :D
<jasoon> so really more of a concern when you have 1+ user
<sacha_> jasoon: no, concern is same with 1 user
<jasoon> haha
<jasoon> meh, its funny :)
<sacha_> a remote user could compromise you which is what daskreech was talking about
<jasoon> ah
<jasoon> that makes sense
<jasoon> I'd figure if they were smart enough to compromise me, I'm pretty much screwed anyway
<jasoon> haha
<sacha_> if you are root and someone gets on to your computer, they can do whatever they want.. if you are on windows and someone gets on to your computer, they can do whatever they want
<sacha_> if you are a user on linux, they cant do much
<JackWinter> DaSkreech: hehe where to i find the logs ?
<jasoon> Indeed
<jasoon> I understand
<jasoon> ok
<DaSkreech> JackWinter: /var/logs
<jasoon> sudo make me a sandwich
<DaSkreech> jasoon: Well said :)
<jasoon> haha
<sacha_> because no one on linux runs on root, people dont usually target linux
<DaSkreech> sacha_: No one?
<jasoon> just one more obstacle eh?
<sacha_> ok ive seen a few people in here as root lol
<jasoon> ACK
<jasoon> MY ICONS
<jasoon> this was not a triumph!
<jasoon> good news: I learned simple copy command
<jasoon> bad news: icons=poof!
<jasoon> haha
<sacha_> how?
<jasoon> kind of has a nice minimalistic view I guess
<jasoon> well I got those crystal project icons
<jasoon> for open office too
<jasoon> so I copied them over
<jasoon> booted up OO
<sacha_> you copied the icons over?
<jasoon> Let me see...
<jasoon> yes
<sacha_> you know in SystemSettings you can import an icon theme?
<jasoon> yes
<sacha_> you click import then click the theme and wahlah
<jasoon> I just replaced the old crystal
<jasoon> luckily backed up the old one
<jasoon> but what has science done?!
<sacha_> science?
<jasoon> I'm just being silly
<jasoon> went on forums
<jasoon> This happens when you change away from the default icon set for your desktop. You just need to get the other OOo icons, which are contained in the following packages:
<jasoon> Code:
<jasoon> openoffice.org-style-andromeda - Default symbol style for OpenOffice.org
<jasoon> openoffice.org-style-crystal - Crystal symbol style for OpenOffice.org
<jasoon> openoffice.org-style-default - Default symbol style for OpenOffice.org
<jasoon> openoffice.org-style-human - Human symbol style for OpenOffice.org
<jasoon> openoffice.org-style-industrial - Industrial symbol style for OpenOffice.org
<jasoon> openoffice.org-style-tango - Tango symbol style for OpenOffice.org
<jasoon> openoffice.org-style-hicontrast - Hicontrast symbol style for OpenOffice.org
<jasoon> so just have to get those...
<sacha_> :\ k
<jasoon> heh
<jasoon> behold my massive wall of text
<digitalpsyko> lol
<sacha_> whats wrong with koffice anyway? :P
<jasoon> haven't tried it
<jasoon> but I like openoffice
<LilSarge> Join my Chan. #LilSarge.com
<jasoon> Wonder how they compress the stuff on the cd so well
<jasoon> amazing how much stuff they pack in 700mb
<sacha_> it installs to about 3 gigs though
<jasoon> that's what I'm saying
<LilSarge> best software is always the free stuff!
<jasoon> how'd they do that :)
<jasoon> Only 900 packages
<sacha_> yeah
<jasoon> If I did a server install, could probably -200 packages
<jasoon> but I'm impressed with the default install
<LilSarge> what can i get rid of without hurting Kubuntu, to run normally?
<jasoon> almost everything seems useful
<sacha_> theres much smaller distros
<sacha_> fully featured with about 100-200MB
<jasoon> Not ready for Arch+KDEmod just yet :)
<sacha_> arch is going to be using more space since it's source code
<sacha_> and kdemod is pretty bad really
<jasoon> oh have you tried it?
<jasoon> how so?
<sacha_> yeah
<sacha_> kdemod doesnt get updated much and i dont like their changes
<jasoon> I'm a complete newby
<jasoon> it looked kind of cool from the screenshots
<LilSarge> im about 3 months into linux
<sacha_> if i want something bleeding edge i compile it from the svn or git
<jasoon> I'm about 2 days :P
<jasoon> Used it for about a month back in 6.10
<JackWinter> here is the relevant portion of my dpkglogs.  anyone care to tell me what went wrong and why i lost progrs doing a full update ?  anything i should be aware of in order not to repeat ?
<jasoon> lost progs? sh-t :o
<JackWinter> opps ;) : http://pastebin.ca/1014534
<LilSarge> i upgraded from 7.10 to the newest a few days ago and it messed up so i dled the new one and put on dvd and had a full reinstall :( lol
<sacha_> yeah upgrades arent perfect
<sacha_> and there's generally redundant stuff in there
<jasoon> *note to self
<JackWinter> LilSarge: i updated from 7.10 to 8.04 rc to 8.04 without a problem back when it came out
<sacha_> ive upgraded fine before but a clean install is always that much better
<LilSarge> JackWinter: Hmm i wonder what went wrong?
<jasoon> looks good doesn't it
<JackWinter> I'm pretty sure i didn't do it myself, but i've managed to do rm -R in my home once so..;)
<jasoon> looks like everything installed
<JackWinter> well i lost at least wine and amarok
<LilSarge> JackWinter: Did you try sudo apt-get install wine  ?
<jasoon> 2008-05-09 20:14:37 status installed amarok 2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3+medibuntu1
<jasoon> bleh that sucks :(?
<JackWinter> LilSarge: i did this from Adept, and i've added the winehq deb depos
<JackWinter> jasoon: look further on, then they are removed..?
<LilSarge> JackWinter: O ok
<jasoon> I see
<jasoon> Why the heck did it do that?
<sacha_> JackWinter: just reinstall them?
<JackWinter> LilSarge: it was just a "fetch updates" "full update" "apply changes"
<LilSarge> Konversation is a very nice program! I like how customizable it is. By far the best i'v seen
<jasoon> bleh I'm getting sleepy
<jasoon> but I see it removed a lot of stuff
<jasoon> at the end its a lot of remove the old stuff, replace with new stuff
<LilSarge> JackWinter: Got you! Mine came installed and up to date :D
<jasoon> but there's a big chunk with remove this/that
<sacha_> LilSarge: yeah but its looked like this for about 4 years
<JackWinter> sacha_: i did and will when i have figured out what more went missing.  just trying to find out what went wrong and if this is a bug to be reported...
<sacha_> LilSarge: i want konversation 4
<sacha_> JackWinter: k
<LilSarge> JackWinter: There is a Version 4?
<jasoon> good idea Jack
<JackWinter> LilSarge: i don't know ;)
<sacha_> LilSarge: well of course there has to be a qt4 port for KDE4
<sacha_> this version is ancient
<jasoon> LilSarge: yeah, it's a cool app isnt it :)
<LilSarge> yes i love it
<jasoon> I like how everyone's name is colored
<LilSarge> like i said the free stuff is always the better stuff :P
<jasoon> makes it easier to read
<JackWinter> i have to agree with everyone.   Konversation is great.    Konqueror is kickbehind too..
<jasoon> Little thing I never considered in Windows
<jasoon> konqueror I'm really impressed with
<LilSarge> i want Linux security in windows lol
<jasoon> I can't believe how fast it is
<LilSarge> need a mix of both
<jasoon> just the whole package is great
<sacha_> JackWinter: have you tried Opera 9.5? it uses Qt
<jasoon> dolphin great
<jasoon> k3b great
<JackWinter> not to mention Kontact great aswell...
<jasoon> openoffice, kontact, kopete
<jasoon> sexeh
<LilSarge> I like the fact its working cool on my laptop
<jasoon> same
<LilSarge> i like Pidgen better tho
<sacha_> k3b is an awesome burning app
<jasoon> the power manager is cool too
<jasoon> dynamic magic :)
 * JoshOvki switches to XP on desktop in winter to help heat the room
<jasoon> hahaha
<LilSarge> performance :p
<sacha_> akregator <-- this is my favourite app for RSS feeds
<jasoon> haha
<JoshOvki> morning all
<LilSarge> MORNING YO
<jasoon> 1AM
<jasoon> here
<LilSarge> oops caps
<LilSarge> 1:05
<jasoon> I'm being bad linux user :P
<jasoon> going to boot into root and start rm -r
<jasoon> hhaha
<jasoon> oh crap! at 3:00AM
<LilSarge> now i got Win XP,Vista and Kubuntu 8.04 :D
<sacha_> jasoon: rm -rf /
<JackWinter> !Adept
<jasoon> hahaha
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<jasoon> ty!
<jasoon> red name=admin or something?
<JackWinter> is there a channel for adept ?
<sacha_> no, colour isnt anything to do with anything
<jasoon> yes
<jasoon> #sexy package manager
<sacha_> this channel jackwinter
<jasoon> you have a nice blue name
<sacha_> jasoon: you are red on mine
<jasoon> magical
<jasoon> haha
<sacha_> i made an irc client before and i coloured names using a csum of the persons name
<LilSarge> You can change colors
<LilSarge> make ppl any color and urself
<LilSarge> :D
<JackWinter> sacha_: so what is your take on my problem.  something i should report or just chalk it up to the phase of the moon..?
<sacha_> so everyone had unique names and always had that colour
<jasoon> I want to be white
<LilSarge> ppl talk to me its Green
<sacha_> JackWinter: bugs.launchpad.net
<jasoon> <          >
<jasoon> heh
<jasoon> <            > WHY WONT ANYONE REPLY TO ME
<flaccid> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<LilSarge> Settings>Konfigure Konversation>Colors
<JoshOvki> !caps | jasoon
<ubottu> jasoon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jasoon> let's see
<jasoon> haha
<jasoon> is my name white?
<sacha_> no
<jasoon> I can't see anything on mine
<JoshOvki> :) no still red here
<sacha_> you cant change your colour. its whatever our client wants it to be
<jasoon> I see
<JoshOvki> jasoon: you can only change the colours on your client
<jasoon> Well, I'm going to switch back because this is kind of unsettling
 * JoshOvki wounders why its so busy for a sunday morning
<LilSarge> jasoon: How old are you bro
<jasoon> In human years?
<jasoon> Or vampire years?
<JoshOvki> noth
<JoshOvki> *both
<jasoon> human=Over 9000000000
<jasoon> !!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ubottu> Factoid 1 not found
<jasoon> vampire=14
<jasoon> Ah I love internet
<jasoon> I'm actually 26
<jasoon> OR AM I?!
<LilSarge> jasoon: Um human years lol
<LilSarge> jasoon: Lol
<jasoon> I feel about 26
<jasoon> I'm really younger than that
<jasoon> but not much :)
<LilSarge> jasoon: i say 14
<jasoon> hahaha
<LilSarge> jasoon: j/k
<jasoon> silly on internet=14 indeed :)
<LilSarge> jasoon: ok how about in real life and not on net??
<jasoon> Well now can you really trust what I am saying?
<LilSarge> I cant lol
<jasoon> sudo get age
<LilSarge> i can asume
<LilSarge> lol
<jasoon> yes I'm just getting a nonsense number here
<LilSarge> ima try that just forfun of it
<JoshOvki> gents can we move this over to #kubuntu-offtopic please
<surgy> hello
<surgy> I have used kubuntu lots in the past and i am fixing to build a pc for my car that is going to have below average specs, can someone please give me the minimum system requirements for fluxbuntu?
<jasoon> heh
<jasoon> like...
<LilSarge> 450mhz
<LilSarge> 256mb ram
<jasoon> maybe not even that high
<jasoon> but doesn't it have gnome dependencies?
<LilSarge> 5gb hd lol
<jasoon> could probably go verrrry low with a server install of flux packages
<jasoon> maybe 100-300 mhz
<LilSarge> wow
<jasoon> and 256mb ram=cheap :P
<LilSarge> them slooowww pcs
<flaccid> surgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#head-2659cd6ecdcc610d675550bceabb5cbfb76541b8
<jasoon> 450 mhz would give excellent performance I bet on flux
<flaccid> 64MB/4GB/300MHz
<JoshOvki> surgy: you may want to ask here #fluxbuntu
<LilSarge> that will most likely work my friend
<flaccid> xubuntu/low-spec: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#head-1e8a8a2a2221583a5ce5a57a242f72b623469815
<jasoon> I used bbleans on windows for a spell, very efficient
<jasoon> ~8mb average mem usage for just the shell
<jasoon> maybe used 150mb for services including firefox
<surgy> LilSarge well im going to install it on a 733mhz comp with 128 mb ram what do you think I can expect?
<flaccid> it will go ok...
<jasoon> good performance unless you install a ton of stuff
<jasoon> you can tweak services to run just what you need (not much on a car comp I'm thinking)
<JoshOvki> surgy: it will run fine. ive had XP machines in work run on that untill recently
<flaccid> sure. just keep in mind by default no network services run in terms of listening servers
<LilSarge> how do u disable services?
<jasoon> I used kate and a guide
<jasoon> but I think kubuntu has services function in CP
<jasoon> err
<jasoon> "system settings"
<flaccid> yeah 'system services'
<LilSarge> ok thx
<flaccid> kde3 has it not 4 but
<surgy> jasoon yeah basicly just sound usb and video is all i will be using
<jasoon> kate is awesome
<digitalpsyko> im getting ready to install kubuntu 8.04 HH on a 2.4c2d,3gigs gskill ddr2 800, 2 WD74gig raptors, 1 WD 1TB, Evga 8800gt 512...it'll run good right?
<jasoon> the html editing with terminal editing just godly...
<jasoon> Yeah, that'll be cool surgy :)
<flaccid> digitalpsyko: sure
<jasoon> should run well
<LilSarge> Learn something new everyday!
<jasoon> I'd get some more memory
<jasoon> It's dirt cheap these days, you know?
<LilSarge> not regular DDR and DDR3 lmao
<jasoon> would help with overall performance
<digitalpsyko> i have another 1 gig stick of gskill
<jasoon> heh
<jasoon> dd3=retarded
<digitalpsyko> ddr2 = sweet
<digitalpsyko> ddr2= cheap
<flaccid> check mem useage and see how close you get t using within 200mb free/start to use vm
<jasoon> well ddr3 is just useless for its cost
<LilSarge> why is DDR2 cheapper than DDR?
<jasoon> they act likes its all better than ddr2, but the performance diff. is negligible
<jasoon> they=critics et cet.
<digitalpsyko> dunno guess more and more ompanies are making it...just my guess
<flaccid> the newer stuff ends up being the mass manufactured and thus cheaper
<LilSarge> all of my pc's have DDR in them all but one with sdRam lmao
<jasoon> supply and demand lil sarge :)
<LilSarge> yea thats what i figured:D
<flaccid> then when its not made anymore its expensive
<LilSarge> just pisses me off and makes me want to upgrade but but in a month there will be newer and better all the time so i just end up more pissed lol
<digitalpsyko> doe compiz come installed on 8.04?
<jasoon> heh
<LilSarge> yes
<jasoon> well
<flaccid> i wouldn't be annoyed considering how cheap it is to build a performance pc box these days
<LilSarge> or something saying compiz in it lol
<jasoon> on Kubuntu you have to click a button
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | digitalpsyko
<ubottu> digitalpsyko: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jasoon> but I think on Ubuntu it is
<jasoon> I just installed it a few hours ago
<LilSarge> damn are these bots are ppl they respond hella fast
<jasoon> Seems pretty toned down from what I remember
<digitalpsyko> jasoon
<LilSarge> i installed yesterday
<digitalpsyko> i might need some help ina few minutes after i get done installing
<digitalpsyko> installing compiz
<jasoon> Kubuntu?
<jasoon> or on Ubuntu?
<flaccid> digitalpsyko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#head-1447dbabe59744a63cad770f4d2143fb45cb4aad :)
<digitalpsyko> yeah kubuntu 8.04 hh 3.5.9
<LilSarge> out of all ubuntu kubuntu and edubutu and w/e else they have...which is better?
<digitalpsyko> ty flaccid i will bookmark the links
<JoshOvki> LilSarge: they are all different not better
<flaccid> LilSarge: better ?
<LilSarge> and i wonna try mobile ubuntu someday
<flaccid> most use the same repositories
<jasoon> I chose Kubuntu to kickstart my linux experience because kde seems nice
<LilSarge> idk just fast and no memory taking lol
<jasoon> It's really just preference and ease of use
<LilSarge> and is there any games able to play cuz im having problems finding any
<flaccid> !games | LilSarge
<ubottu> LilSarge: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<LilSarge> o ok
<flaccid> i recommend wolf: et
<jasoon> 60% of this stuff enduser would prob. install anyway, so why not have cd do it
<jasoon> diff. distros just speed up the process
<flaccid> most stuff is pretty easy to install in post-installation these days
<JoshOvki> ive used all sorts of distros but ive stuck with kubuntu longest so far
<LilSarge> ditto
<keldon85> Hi, I'm having serious troubles with the latest install cd/dvd's for various distro's (while my previous ones work fine)
<JoshOvki> over the past 10ish years, when i started on mandrake
<LilSarge> um i have tried Delta Force Black Hawk Down and v1 plays or atleast loads menu and when i upgrade so i can play online with friends....it doesnt even load menus
<LilSarge> anyone know why?
<JoshOvki> keldon85: whats happening / going wrong?
<keldon85> It's so bad that I can't even install in text mode ... with kubuntu it seems to be getting stuck in debcomfig.c : main
<keldon85> it maps the kernel to 0x8000- [something] and then does not progress any further
<keldon85> if I press ctrl+c it outputs: "/build ***/debconf.c:135 (main): Cannot initialize debconfig template database
<keldon85> I'm also getting similar behaviour from Mandriva; I can't even run testcd!
<keldon85> What's confusing is that I've never had any such trouble in the past and I have no idea where to start
<JoshOvki> sounds like a memory problem to me
<JoshOvki> keldon85: have you tryed running memtest?
<jasoon> or maybe discs are in unrepair?
<keldon85> Hmm; well I'll run a thorough test, but do you have any suggestions providing that is not the problem (I am currently running the kubuntu 7 live cd, and all distros from 2007 work)
<keldon85> Yes, maybe my dvd is burning faulty disks!
<LilSarge> it took me 3 burns to get my linux to install
<sacha_> powertop rules
<LilSarge> reburn a cd
<LilSarge> i used a dvdrw 3x then it finally worked
<sacha_> i went from 800 wakeups/second to 300 wakeups/second
<sacha_> and battery life increased by about an hour
<JackWinter> ok, think i have my system back.  the update lost me the following: amarok, digikam, hp printdrivers, kaffeine, kamera, kipi, kmplayer, kooka and wine...  crazy ;)
<JoshOvki> kalorin: i didnt realise you where currently running a live cd. thats also possible that your having bad luck with the dvds
<jasoon> ah good Jack
<jasoon> hope it works like new again
<JackWinter> guess i'll be more reluctant to do a full update ;)
<jasoon> keldon-->whoa betide the many who've done everything as they should only to find they have a bad disc
<jasoon> I've done a huge amount of Windows OEM installs
<LilSarge> man i'v done over 500 XP and Vista Installs lol
<jasoon> And one little scratch can screw the whole unattended process up
<jasoon> or a faulty sector et cet.
<TeslaTony> I just installed a plugin for firefox (it's a .jar file). After installing the sun java 5 and 6 packages, it's stopped working. What packages am I likely to need to reinstall to get it working again?
<jasoon> Just my 2 cents :P
<jasoon> maybe reinstall java
<jasoon> actually scratch that
<jasoon> its a plugin
<jasoon> hm, what plugin?
<keldon85> yes, plus I've hardly used my DVD burner - I only ever use them to burn linux distros ... well I'm going to try some more so thanks for the help
<keldon85> bye
<jasoon> g/l
<LilSarge> np
<TeslaTony> It assists with video downloads
<jasoon> do your other plugins work?
<jasoon> have you tried installing adblock or a theme or the like?
<TeslaTony> All the others work fine (as far as I can tell...don't have many)
<TeslaTony> The only mod to the browser is the plugin
<jasoon> is it compatible with firefox 3 beta 5?
<TeslaTony> I'd assume so. It was working fine before
<jasoon> heh, double check
<jasoon> I think I know the plugin your talking about, but can't remember its name or I'd check myself
<JackWinter> should youtube work in konqueror ?
<jasoon> yes
<jasoon> if you're updated, its cool
<jasoon> A prompt will come up and install it for you :)
<jasoon> if you go to a site with flash that is
<misc--> hello, I want to install kubuntu 8.04 but the installer always crashes when scanning disks. Is there another method to install rather than using ubiquity?
<JackWinter> i have flashplugin-nonfree installed...
<jasoon> yes, I'm listening to a song right now via youtube in konqueror
<jasoon> works great
<blekos> hi, anybody having problems with vmware? i have applied the patch
<jasoon> what kind of problems?
<jasoon> ubiquity?
<misc--> yes
<JackWinter> hmm, i had the feeling it was working before.  just myspace that would give me probs in konq.  it works in firefox.  so my system is still wonky..;(
<jasoon> maybe just have to reload the page
<jasoon> what is ubiquity?
<misc--> it always crashes on the page where it's scanning for disks. Have tried kernel options like noapic/noapci/nolpic/noapm but still crashes
<misc--> it's the installer for ubuntu.
<jasoon> sec, let me read
<jasoon> hm
<jasoon> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.7 (hardy), package size 2340 kB, installed size 8340 kB
<misc--> that's the one
<jasoon> yes I forgot that's what it was called
<misc--> aside from the using the alternative CD, I guess there is no other way but to use ubiquity for the installer :/
<misc--> =)
<jasoon> indeed
<jasoon> what kind of comp?
<JackWinter> jasoon: do you have konqueror-plugin-gnash installed ?
<jasoon> let me see
<misc--> intel x86 core 2
<yao_ziyua1> can anyone do me a favor? i want to know some values
<yao_ziyua1> the Crystal kwin style
<yao_ziyua1> on the Background tab,
<jasoon> misc-->laptop?
<jasoon> jack-->no
<JackWinter> jasoon: thanks.
<yao_ziyua1> the default color HTML values on the right of Simple Outline and Simple Inline
<yao_ziyua1> then switch to the Inactive tab, get the default color HTML values too
<jasoon> gnash is the opensource flash plugin if I recall?
<yao_ziyua1> i need them
<jasoon> simple outline
<jasoon> one sec
<misc--> jasoon: nope, desktop
<jasoon> j/c misc--
<JackWinter> ok, got that working, needed to rescan plugins.
<jasoon> prob. is it is not seeing your hard disks yes?
<jasoon> does gpart even load?
<jasoon> yao_ziyua1: where to find these?
<yao_ziyua1> jasoon: K Menu -> System Settings -> Appearance -> Window Decorations
<JackWinter> i have a kubuntu 8.04 system with a rme multiface.  i've managed to install the firmware, and can load it with hdsploader.  however i doesn't load at system start.  the following are the relevant dmesg lines: http://pastebin.ca/1013859
<jasoon> k I'm there
<jasoon> simple color outline html values
<yao_ziyua1> jasoon: you have to have kubuntu 8.04
<jasoon> yes
<yao_ziyua1> jasoon: choose Crystal, then go to the Background tab
<JackWinter> there must be something wrong with the distribution because this works on other dists...
<jasoon> I'm there
<yao_ziyua1> in it you will see two smaller tabs: Active and Inactive
<jasoon> right
<yao_ziyua1> first, in the Active tab, there are 2 color boxes
<yao_ziyua1> click them
<jasoon> you want the color values?
<yao_ziyua1> yes
<jasoon> I'm using the inverted option right now
<jasoon> should I switch to dull glass?
<jasoon> does it matter?
<yao_ziyua1> wait
<yao_ziyua1> no
<jasoon> Active HTML: #C4C3C3
<jasoon> Inactive: #C4C3C3
<yao_ziyua1> the dull glass thing is specific to QtCurve, which is a Style, not a Window Decoration
<jasoon> I gotcha
<yao_ziyua1> jasoon: what about the second box?
<yao_ziyua1> jasoon: there are 2 color boxes for Active, 2 for Inactive
<misc--> jasoon: sorry, well according to the log it can see the hard disks yes
<jasoon> the blur outline yao?
<yao_ziyua1> jasoon: in the Active tab, you should see two color boxes
<yao_ziyua1> one on the left
<yao_ziyua1> one on the right
<jasoon> sorry, blur outline Active/Inactive: #E6E6E6
<jasoon> those are the only 2 activated
<misc--> I tried running in debug mode tailing logs etc but there's nothing there of interest. I guess I'll have to download the alternative cd
<jasoon> make sure your cd isn't scratched
<jasoon> might not be booting up gparted properly
<yao_ziyua1> jasoon: do this: in the Active tab, choose Simple Outline and Simple Inline, and give me the 2 color values
<jasoon> Ah
<jasoon> I only have simple outline
<yao_ziyua1> what about simple inline?
<jasoon> +no outline, sunken, raised
<yao_ziyua1> jasoon: look rightward
<jasoon> I see
<jasoon> blur image setting
<yao_ziyua1> yes
<jasoon> simple inline
<jasoon> k, sec
<yao_ziyua1> yes
<yao_ziyua1> i need both color values
<jasoon> #E6E6E6
<jasoon> for active/inactive
<jasoon> that's simple inline
<yao_ziyua1> what about outline?
<jasoon> I gave those, see above
<yao_ziyua1> then you seem to have a different environment from mine
<yao_ziyua1> anyway i'm downloading the iso to get these back
<yao_ziyua1> thanks all the same
<jasoon> yup, g/l
<jasoon> I'm shleepy
<jasoon> off to dreamland with me
<jasoon> G'night everyone
<LilSarge> lata
<daniftodi> hello
<LilSarge> hi
<daniftodi> i am a problem
<Dr_willis> :)
<daniftodi> i am internet CDAM
<daniftodi> i can use internet, konqueror not open a page
<daniftodi> firewall problem?
<Dr_willis> I recall similer issues with KDE and the proxy settings in KDE.
<Dr_willis> non-kde apps may not be affected.
<daniftodi> no solution?
<daniftodi> if use Firefox this problem not apear?
<daniftodi> (sorry for my english)
<Dr_willis> try firefox and see, I  have seen others have this issue. But never had the problem myself.
<daniftodi> ok, i am go to internet cafe for download Firefox
<daniftodi> thanks
<daniftodi> mp3 playback?
<daniftodi> not codec :(
<daniftodi> link?
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daniftodi> thanks
<daniftodi> a php editor and pascal?
<daniftodi> Adope Photoshop for linux?
<daniftodi> ??
<Dr_willis> php is just text. - as for pascal - thers dozens of languages out for linux. I imagine thers some pascal compilers out.
<Dr_willis> I use gimp to edit images, or try wine and photoshop if you MUST use photoshop
<daniftodi> pascal in wine worK?
<Dr_willis> pascal is a language. not a program.
<Dr_willis> !find pascal
<ubottu> Found: gpc, gpc-2.1-3.4, gpc-4.1, libhdate-pascal
<Dr_willis> !info gpc
<ubottu> gpc (source: gcc-defaults (1.62ubuntu3)): The GNU Pascal compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:2.1-4.1.2-12ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<daniftodi> i am use a school a windows program
<daniftodi> view erors red
<daniftodi> erors colored in red
<daniftodi> dreamvears in linux work?
<daniftodi> dreamveawers *
<Dr_willis> linux is not windows. If you want to run windows apps in linux, you must use WINE or one of the wine variants
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<[Lightning]> use FreePascal :)
<[Lightning]> it's much more compattible than GPC
<[Lightning]> it even supports Delphi syntax with Lazarus IDE
<marne> wie heisst das programm, für die akku-überwachung bei kde 3.5 ?
<jussi01> !de | marne
<ubottu> marne: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<marne> damn, im sorry, i thought to be in ubuntu-DE
<marne> ok, in english ;), can someone say me  the name of the programm, which is showing the akku in kde3
<marne> oh it means battery...
<lupinsky> marne:klaptop
<marne> thanks lupinsky
<lupinsky> marne:6.06
<marne> i cant find klaptop
<marne> i have hardy
<lupinsky> sorry but i still have 6.06
<marne> ah okay =)
<Y-Town> anyone know why "knotify" is launched everytime I load "konversation" on ubuntu?
<Y-Town> any ideas?
<jussi01> Y-Town: yeah, it provides those lovely little popup in the taskbar when you get hilighted
<Y-Town> jussi01: So I guess its good to have  :o)
<jussi01> Y-Town: yeps :)
<Y-Town> thanx bud  :o)
<ganastasiou> hello everyone
<jussi01> !hi | ganastasiou
<ubottu> ganastasiou: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ganastasiou> i have a dsl connection on my laptop with usb modem connected.I made it work the usb modem and i have some questions about how to Share this connection to a desktop via lan
<jussi01> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ganastasiou> !ics
<ganastasiou> what is this?
<ganastasiou> i have USB modem not modem router...
<JoshOvki> ganastasiou: !ics is a command for the bot to give information about internet connection sharing
<ganastasiou> ok but the infos gave me are for routers not for usb modems
<Lardarse> ganastasiou: i ahev a usb modem as well... ubuntu sees it as a secodn network cad (eth1), yours may be the same
<Lardarse> second network card*
<ganastasiou> i have a usb modem...not a moder router connected with usb
<JoshOvki> ganastasiou: did you look at the link?
<ganastasiou> thats sth else
<ganastasiou> yes but only for network interfaces says
<Lardarse> ganastasiou: how does ubunu see your modem?
<Lardarse> ubuntu*
<ganastasiou> i have no idea if that helps u i do to connect pon "provider name"
<JoshOvki> ganastasiou: if you read the content of the links given by ubottu (and jussi01) it will give you the information you need
<ganastasiou> if i didnt make a mistake where is it talking about usb modem?what kind of interface is it?
<JoshOvki> the usb modem will show up as a network device. if you run  ifconfig  you will probly see   lo  ath0  and ppoa0   or something like that
<JoshOvki> run    ifconfig    in terminal
<ganastasiou> comming back in 10 minutes to say my news
<ganastasiou> thnx for your help ;)
<ganastasiou_> back
<ganastasiou_> ifconfig show ppp0
<ganastasiou_> can someone read with me the guide to make it work so i dont have a problem please?
<JoshOvki> ganastasiou_: its step by step, you cant really go wrong
<ganastasiou_> im trying with firestarter first and then go by your way
<Dr_willis> This is a Dialup USB Modem eh?
<cosimo> ciao a tutti
<ganastasiou_> yeah
<ganastasiou_> dr willis
<Dr_willis> well step 1 would be getting it seen as a dial up modem. and dialing. :)
<Dr_willis> then actually dialing the isp. I guess
<Dr_willis> Ive not used a dialup modem in ages
<Dr_willis> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ganastasiou_> i have made it work...now im talking to u im through this
<ganastasiou_> yes but i had a problem with my router so till i buy a new one i should try this
<ganastasiou_> and why not learn it also
<Dr_willis> since you are on dialup, we have to talk S  l  o   w  l   y . :)
<ganastasiou_> dialup modem DSL connection
<bleck> how can I get the current kernel config so I can compile my own using a template?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. DSL was not the same as dialup last i looked.
<Dr_willis> DSL used the same phone lines. but you dident actually Dial.
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<LimCore> I do not have the monitor section in kde (kcontorl) how to get it (ubuntu)
<bleck> aah yes, apt-get source linux-image-....
<bleck> thanks
<digitalpsyko> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daniftodi> what install firefox?
<ganastasiou_> I MADE IT WITH FIRESTARTER ITS THE BEST OPTION FOR THIS
<ganastasiou_> THNX ALL SORRY FOR MY CAPS
<daniftodi> what install a aplication?
<xbboyrewindx> Daniftodi what are you on about?
<emilsedgh> daniftodi: you want to install firefox? Menu->System->Adept Manager
<daniftodi> thanks
<gilo> apt-get install firefox
<Ayabara> I managed to remove the top menu (file, settings..) in digikam. How do I put it back?
<gilo> on the console
<daniftodi> internet dial-up :( (apt-get install firefox )
<digitalpsyko> i need to install drivers for an 8800gt 512
<gilo> it works anyway
<digitalpsyko> on 8.04 hh
<gilo> just take a little more time
<daniftodi> in romanian ubuntu irc??
<gilo> um dois tres quatro
<xbboyrewindx> You know you can actually find your solutions online by googling
<digitalpsyko> ive looked friend
<digitalpsyko> link me and i'll read till my eyes bleed
<digitalpsyko> :)
<jussi01> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<jussi01> digitalpsyko: read UNSUPPORTED
<gilo> dont be a pain in the arsse xbboyrewindx
<xbboyrewindx> google like How to install drivers for an 8800gt 512 on kubuntu 8.04 or something like that
<daniftodi> i am firefox, what install? (sory for my english)
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 120 kB
<JoshOvki> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<AntonioMonga> apt-get install firefox
<XanatosR> just curious, what does the livecd use as storage while its in use?
<daniftodi> if i am firefox downloaded, i need to install only
<AntonioMonga> apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-ro-ro
<jussi01> XanatosR: a ram disk iirc
<AntonioMonga> do this in the console
<AntonioMonga> a then
<AntonioMonga> update-menus
<AntonioMonga> i also have a problem
<AntonioMonga> i managed to fuck my USB devices
<AntonioMonga> i cant mount them anymore
<XanatosR> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> !ohmy | AntonioMonga
<ubottu> AntonioMonga: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<daniftodi> unable to lock administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg) are you root?
<AntonioMonga> do this
<daniftodi> in console, apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-ro-ro
<AntonioMonga> su -+
<AntonioMonga> su -
<jussi01> daniftodi: add sudo in front of the command
<AntonioMonga> sudo is stupid
<AntonioMonga> just do
<jussi01> AntonioMonga: please dont recomend that
<AntonioMonga> su -
<AntonioMonga> first
<jussi01> If you must have a root console, use sudo -i
<AntonioMonga> sorry jussi01
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<jussi01> daniftodi: so do: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-ro-ro
<daniftodi> :(, in romanian: nu pot gasi pachetul mozilla-firefox-local-ro-ro
<jussi01> daniftodi: ok, do: sudo apt-get install firefox
<jussi01> (we can worry about the language later)
<daniftodi> Pachetul firefox nu are nici un canditat la instalare
<jussi01> daniftodi: hrm, do you have all the repos enabled (kmenu-system-adept-adept menu - manage repositories)
<AntonioMonga> jussi01
<AntonioMonga> can you help me
<jussi01> AntonioMonga: whats the issue?
<AntonioMonga> whit the usb stuff
<AntonioMonga> i was trying to plug in my Aivx
<AntonioMonga> which is a tv box
<AntonioMonga> an hard-disk
<AntonioMonga> in the core
<jussi01> !enter | AntonioMonga
<ubottu> AntonioMonga: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AntonioMonga> ok
<AntonioMonga>  jussi01
<AntonioMonga> now i cant mount the usb stick
<daniftodi> Mozilla Firefox English language/region package - instaled (in Adept Manager)
<daniftodi> run?
<AntonioMonga> daniftodi you can run now
<daniftodi> what?
<AntonioMonga> run
<AntonioMonga> are you sure it's installed ?
<daniftodi> mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<daniftodi> status: installed
<AntonioMonga> then it should run
<daniftodi> how start?
<AntonioMonga> then it should run
<AntonioMonga> aplications -> internet ->
<jussi01> daniftodi: kmenu- internet - firefox ?
<AntonioMonga> yes
<daniftodi> no firefox in kmenu-internet-
<AntonioMonga> you have a console open ?
<daniftodi> yes
<AntonioMonga> write in the console        update-menus
<daniftodi> i can open a webpage witch konqueror?
<AntonioMonga> yes
<AntonioMonga> it's stupid
<AntonioMonga> but yes
<AntonioMonga> i mean konqueror
<AntonioMonga> i dont like konqueror
<daniftodi> An error occurred while loading http://www.orange.md/:
<ganastasiou_> firefox ftw
<daniftodi> Could not connect to host http://www.orange.md/.
<daniftodi> bash: update-menus: command not found
<AntonioMonga> wow
<AntonioMonga> i dont understand, i'm a newbie anyway
<daniftodi> messenger and irc work, konqeror dot cand open webpage
<AntonioMonga> i probably shoudn't even be here giving advice
<AntonioMonga> daniftodi
<AntonioMonga> try to open
<AntonioMonga> www.google.com
<scarygary> Anyone else having problems with kdm-kde4 since the 4.0.4 upgrade?
<jussi01> scarygary: suggest you try in #kubuntu-kde4
<PhilRod> ah, that sounds reasonable
<daniftodi> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com/:
<daniftodi> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<PhilRod> oops, wrong channel
<scarygary> jussi: Great idea. =)
<daniftodi> only icon is loaded
<AntonioMonga> haha PhilRod you shit your pants
<daniftodi> only google icon is loaded
<JoshOvki> !language | AntonioMonga
<ubottu> AntonioMonga: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AntonioMonga> just kiding
<AntonioMonga> relax
<daniftodi> help me
<PhilRod> does khotkeys work in gutsy for anyone else?
<xbboyrewindx> Blah firefox is no good on ubuntu <_<;
<daniftodi> apt-get install opera work?
<digitalpsyko> decent torrent client for kubuntu?
<AntonioMonga> firefox is the best on ubuntu
<AntonioMonga> azureus
<digitalpsyko> azureus
<digitalpsyko> ok
<digitalpsyko> thanks
<digitalpsyko> im must say this new 8.04 is really nice
<digitalpsyko> :)
<xbboyrewindx> sorry but firefox is not the best on ubuntu lol
<daniftodi> for install a aplication, drag&drop in adept manager ?
<xbboyrewindx> it crashes a lot
<daniftodi> !antoniomonga
<ubottu> Factoid antoniomonga not found
<AntonioMonga> never crashed whit me
<AntonioMonga> maybe your not using 8.04
<xbboyrewindx> Uhm dude i am using 8.04
<eagle__> hi all
<xbboyrewindx> It crashes with flash
<xbboyrewindx> especially on myspace profiles that haves a lot of flash videos on them
<AntonioMonga> so
<AntonioMonga> what's better ?
<JoshOvki> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AntonioMonga> eat my shorts bot
<ere4si> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<xbboyrewindx> Hmm i say opera but then again what the bot said lol
<daniftodi> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<AntonioMonga> ok
<AntonioMonga> it crashed now on a flash lolol
<|Dreams|> whats the package for the make install etc
<xbboyrewindx> rofl told you man
<xbboyrewindx> a lot of people been having that problem on ubuntu with firefox using flash
<AntonioMonga> gona try something else
<AntonioMonga> that's maybe ubuntu problem
<JoshOvki> looks like a flash problem to me
<xbboyrewindx> hmm really?
<AntonioMonga> not
<xbboyrewindx> cuz i know on windows it's no problem
<AntonioMonga> if it works on windows
<AntonioMonga> it should work here
<JoshOvki> not if your flash installed went screwed
<JoshOvki> AntonioMonga: just because things work on windows doesnt mean they work everywhere ;)
<AntonioMonga> ok
<xbboyrewindx> what you mean my flash installed went screwed?
<xbboyrewindx> it's fine
<xbboyrewindx> it's just a firefox thing
<AntonioMonga> i just assume that windows is so basic
<AntonioMonga> that if something works there should work anywhere
<AntonioMonga> so basic or so stupid complex
<xbboyrewindx> but then agian put in mind that ubuntu is NOT windows lol
<JoshOvki> have you installed flashplugin-nonfree   ?
<xbboyrewindx> uhm yes man
<xbboyrewindx> of course i have lol
<xbboyrewindx> Like i said it's a firefox thing
<xbboyrewindx> It has to do with firefox and ubuntu
<xbboyrewindx> and probably the way firefox handles the flash plugin on ubuntu
<xbboyrewindx> cuz on that opera beta version it works fine
<daniftodi> download firefox with apt-get install firefox :D
<JoshOvki> xbboyrewindx: what version of FF are you using?
<AntonioMonga> opera ?
<xbboyrewindx> the one that comes on 8.04
<xsacha> adobe doesnt like us antonio :P
<xbboyrewindx> Firefox 3 Beta 5 or something?
<xbboyrewindx> try it out yourself lol try flash on firefox
<JoshOvki> xbboyrewindx: when you went to the site did it get you to install the package
<xbboyrewindx> play around youtube and watch firefox crash
<JoshOvki> i have and it works perfectly fine
<xbboyrewindx> no it doesn't
<JoshOvki> umm... yes it does
<xbboyrewindx> cuz i already have flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_willis> i cant recall any flash issues either
<JoshOvki> you just told me to try it out, and i already have tryed it out on my system and it works perfectly fine
<AntonioMonga> where's opera
<AntonioMonga> ?
<Dr_willis> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<xbboyrewindx> well that's weird
<xbboyrewindx> because i know a heck of a lot of people experiencing the same problem
<xsacha> yeah opera uses Qt, runs perfect on amd64 and flash works fine on 32-bit and 64-bit version
<Dr_willis> and its very hard to track down.
<xsacha> cant wait for their Qt4 version :)
<xbboyrewindx> Do you guys even go to flash sites a lot on firefox?
<xbboyrewindx> go to a flash site on firefox...and just surf around then on the same tab try going to another webiste
<xbboyrewindx> see if it crashes on you
<JoshOvki> xbboyrewindx: youtube and bbc iplasyer
<JoshOvki> *bbc iplayer
<xbboyrewindx> what about them?
<JoshOvki> both heavy flash sites that i use with FF
<xbboyrewindx> i see you might have one powerful computer then
<mike__> hi Leute ^
<mike__> ist wer da ?
<JoshOvki> its not that powerfull at all
<mike__> hi
<mike__> hmmm sorry, i new  -.-
<JoshOvki> !hi | mike__
<ubottu> mike__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<xbboyrewindx> Well idk about you but to a lot of people this is happening
<edgar_> hola alguien sabe q paso con irc kubuntu-es
<mike__> can someone here german ?
<sorriso2095> salve
<sorriso2095> italiy??'
<JoshOvki> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mike__> THX ^
<xbboyrewindx> and josh the other guy wants to know what happened to the spanish channel of irc
<mike__> halli hallo an alle ^
<xbboyrewindx> of kubuntu
<xbboyrewindx> well josh maybe one day you'll experience firefox crash on you...but who knows
<mike__> ist hier jemand der deutsch kann ? oder bin ich immer noch im im falschen CH ?
<JoshOvki> its still there just quiet
<JoshOvki> xbboyrewindx: maby i will, but its very unlikaly as its currently working, because if it does i have my debian desktop to fall backon
<xbboyrewindx> Well guess it's all depends on your specs and your settings who knows
<mike__> is someone here who knews to get woring a Pinnacle E330 USB tuner ?
<xbboyrewindx> Not every person experiences the same things
<xbboyrewindx> but i know a lot of people that are experiencing it
<mike__> hi to all ^ ^
<JoshOvki> xbboyrewindx: i know not every one experiences the same thing, and i also know that some people have had problems with flash. but you where expecting everyone to be having the problem and not just some
<crazy_bus> how to I get a software install link that works on normal ubuntu to open in adept e.g. this one http://mythbuntu.org/download/getmythbuntu.php
<JackWinter> !es | edgar_
<ubottu> edgar_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mike__> wer da ?
<JackWinter> !gr | mike__
<ubottu> mike__: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<xbboyrewindx> well i thought everyone would be experiencing the same problem
<JackWinter> !de | mike__
<ubottu> mike__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mike__> sorry to all here !!!
<crazy_bus> nm found out how
<vishah> I'm unable to upgrade to KDE 4.0.4 by following the instructions in kubuntu.org. "File Not Found" <-- Is this a joke?..heh
<daniftodi> nero for linux?
<JackWinter> daniftodi: k3b
<daniftodi> brasero ??
<JackWinter> daniftodi: you are using kde no ?  brasero is normally used under gnome, and k3b under kde.  check it out, good program and integrated into your desktop...
<JackWinter> !k3b | daniftodi
<ubottu> daniftodi: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
 * NibiruET is away: Gone away for now.
 * NibiruET is away: Gone away for now.
<crazy_bus> The default font for me in OOo in Liberation Serif.  yet ttf-liberation isn't installed.  Is this normal as ttf-liberation is in multiverse
<crazy_bus> ah found the answer nm
<BabyTux> #kubuntu-de
<misc--> hello, I want to replace kde on my kubuntu 8.04 with kde 4, is that possible? I did download kde 4 via apt but kde 3 is also installed. It looks like the kde 4 programs have been installed but if I right click on the task bar and select help -> about kde, it shows 3.5.9 still. Any ideas how to actually get it to load v4?
<sorriso2095> salve
<bibstha> cannot for the life of me get the java applet working  :(
<bibstha> what do i have to do to get applets working?
<nAgoHaK> whete can I download latest kubuntu kde4 ?
<sivaji> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<nAgoHaK> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<flaccid> misc--: you select KDM 4 from the login screen dropdown before login
<misc--> flaccid: oh right ok thanks, must have missed that
<misc--> will try now.
<misc--> flaccid: that's better.. geez, big difference
<ForsakenSoul> hi can someone tell me what I can open a .chm file with
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<IppatsuMan> ForsakenSoul: kchmviewer
<sivaji> ForsakenSoul .chm is a compiled webpage you need to install firefox addon for reading that
<emilsedgh> ForsakenSoul: kchmviewer in kde3 or Okular in kde4
<ForsakenSoul> thanks
<Dr_willis> or a chm viewer app.
<Jucato> (if our okular is compiled with chm support)
<Jucato> that's what kchmviewer and okular are :)
<ForsakenSoul> hey Dr_willis long time no see :D
<Dr_willis> Howdy
<IppatsuMan> I don't think that Okular in KDE 4.0.3 in Kubuntu 8.04 already supports chm
<Dr_willis> it is? Heck i could of talked to you yesterday for all i can rember these days.
<ForsakenSoul> Dr_willis well it was about 2 weeks aho :D
<ForsakenSoul> ago*
<Jucato> IppatsuMan: if you install okular-extra-backends-kde4, it will have chm support
<IppatsuMan> Jucato: I didn't knew that, thanks for the tip :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kristian_> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Happy Mother's Day to any mothers here :)
<cello> ciau
<yakuzi> are there people here with good knowledge of fstab? because i've a problem with auto mounting a fat32 partition on boot so i can use it as data partition, sometimes it's not mounted after boot, sometimes it is, but i don't have write rights, and sometimes it dismounts without i did something :s
<yakuzi> fstab look in kwrite:
<yakuzi> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<yakuzi> #
<yakuzi> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<yakuzi> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<yakuzi> # /dev/sda8
<yakuzi> UUID=23dd2bcb-f81b-43c9-9fcc-ced7049a1112 / ext3 nouser,relatime,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<yakuzi> # /dev/sda7
<yakuzi> UUID=c48c2cd6-6526-4902-afdd-d0b7fe6c6408 /boot ext2 nouser,relatime,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 2
<yakuzi> # /dev/sda6
<yakuzi> UUID=e2fea362-e42a-4962-8487-574b34c53531 none swap sw 0 0
<yakuzi> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,utf8,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<yakuzi> /dev/sda5 /media/data auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<daniftodi> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/daniftodi/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<Dr_willis> daniftodi,  you ran the file manager as root. and now root owns the bookmark file
<crazy_bus> I downloaded the ubuntu alt cd to try and use as a software source to install ubuntu-desktop on top of kubuntu.  However it still wants to download 239mb's.  How do I stop this?
<Dr_willis> using  root/sudo access delete that file.
<Jucato> crazy_bus: disable the online repositories and enable the cdrom repo
<Dr_willis> crazy_bus,  theres a lot ofupdates to the packages on the cd. many are security  updates  You really MIGHT want to let it download them.
<crazy_bus> Jucato: I tried that
<crazy_bus> Dr_willis: this is on a computer that is offline for the moment
<Jucato> once you've done that, it will say that it will "download" packages.. but in reality it will download it from the cd :)
<Dr_willis> rember after altering the sources.list - you must rerun apt-get update.. right? even if its on the cd..
<Jucato> uhuh
<crazy_bus> Jucato: so it lies about how much it needs to download.  I see.  Testing now
<Jucato> hm?
<Jucato> 239mb.. dunno if that's a lie..
<Dr_willis> its downloading from the 'cd' :)
<Jucato> it's definitely not downloading the size of a full CD installer
<crazy_bus> in my mind copying from a cd is not downloading.  Internet is
<Dr_willis> I love it when it says 'will download 500mb, after install 1 addationam mb of space will be used' - Why not just download that 1 mb then! :)
<Jucato> crazy_bus: in your mind. for APT. it's "downloading" from a repository source... which just happens to be offline on your CD
<crazy_bus> I wish it would tell you how much you have to download off the internet so I can schedule on my slow internet
<Jucato> it does. doesn't it?
<crazy_bus> Jucato: yes, in a way.  But if that computer was on the internet I wouldn't know how much would be off the cd and how much as a download
<Lardarse> what's the prefered way to stop X without restarting it straight away?
<Jucato> crazy_bus: um.. I thought the online repos were already disabled?
<Jucato> Lardarse: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Jucato> (if you're using kdm... replace with gdm or xdm as necessary)
<Lardarse> and start to restart it?
<Lardarse> ok
<Lardarse> thanks
<Jucato> Lardarse: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Jucato> to simply restart, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<B|nTaRa> where can i get documention about Atheros wifi card ?
<crazy_bus> Jucato: they are, but hypothetically speaking about another computer
<Jucato> crazy_bus: then disable it there too? just to be sure
<TheGentleman> why can't I play a music CD on Kubuntu Hardy ?  I mean a normal commercial music CD, not mp3.
<B|nTaRa> and also where can i get documention about nvidia geforce 7000m , seem like kubuntu aint support it \
<crazy_bus> I know you can share updates over a network.  But can you share them over a usb stick?  Or do you have to manually download each file off packages.ubuntu.....
<Dr_willis> crazy_bus,  thers several ways you can share them on a local network
<Dr_willis> you can install an apt-cache sort of service on one box.
<Dr_willis> and point the others to it.  is one way to do it.
<JoshOvki> B|nTaRa: most atheros wifi cards are supported by madwifi
<JoshOvki> !madwifi | B|nTaRa
<crazy_bus> Dr_willis: I knew about that.  What I was asking was without a network
<ubottu> B|nTaRa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> Thers the apt-cd tools.
<Dr_willis> but i have never used those.  Beng with out a network in this day and age is like.. being without a.. err....   Hmm....
<yakuzi> problem seems to be solved...(i added a folder  /media/data, maybe that did the trick) i hope it is solved..Even after next reboot
<Dr_willis> I cant think of a good example horriable enough  :)
<Lardarse> ok... since that didn't do what i expected it to: is there any reason why gutsy would be able to automatically detect (and use) a video mode that hardy hasn't automatically detected?
<Dr_willis> hardy is using a minimal-auto-confioguring X  feature/method.  that often gets things wrong.
<Lardarse> Dr_willis: hmm?
<Dr_willis> gutsy detects stuff and makes a xorg.conf   hardy has a newer X that dont work the same way
<Dr_willis> compare the xorg.conf file from gutsy, with one from hardy. The one in hardy is  missing a great many   entries.
<Lardarse> that might explain why sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't do what i hoped it would
<ubuntu_> Salut
<crazy_bus> so I can create a apt cd with dpkg-scanpackages and it will put every package I have installed into a file?
<Dr_willis> Lardarse,  You got it. that command dont really do much in hardy any more.
<ubuntu_> anyone could help me
<Lardarse> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu_> ok, so amarok can't play mp3
<Dr_willis> mine can.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Lardarse> ubuntu_: i asked that question in here about 8 hours ago...
<ubuntu_> i must download something but i don't know where (i'm a neewbie, i have installed kubuntu for a few minutes)
<Lardarse> let me see if i can find the answer
<Dr_willis> install kubuntu-restricted-extras package ?
<ubuntu_> (i also realize that my keyboard dont do any point or others things -_-)
<Lardarse> Dr_willis: yes, but there was a bot response, which is just outside of 1500 lines of scrollback
<Lardarse> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lardarse> good guess :-)
<ubuntu_> ok thanks
<ubuntu_> i'm going to read that
<crazy_bus> thanks for everyones answers.  I have to go and I need to restart my login for a program I'm installing
<Lardarse> Dr_willis: so how do i look into enabling the screen resolutions that i had ~ 6 hours ago?
<uga> hi there, is anybody having issues with usbfs? somehow I get errors like "[ 1293.741734] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110" or  [  495.016077] scsi 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense not available.
<uga> it used to work fine on this box in the past, so I wonder what happenned, either hal changes or kernel changes...
<uga> something is very broken here
<ubuntu_> where can i see quiclky which version of ubuntu i have ,
<TheGentleman> If I insert a music CD in my PC running Kubuntu Hardy, the usual pop-up comes out offering several choices. I choose "Play with Amarock"  but nothing happens!!
<Lardarse> ubuntu_: usually with uname, but i forget which option you need
<uga> Lardarse: that will show the kernel build
<uga> (uname -a)
<uga> but not the distribution he installed
<TheGentleman> so I went to see the properties from the  Audio CD icon on the desktop, and what i read really puzzles me:
<Lardarse> uga: then i donm't know.. perhaps look for specific files?
<TheGentleman> The "general" tab reports it mounted on /media  while Extended information reports it as /dev/scd0
<uga> ubuntu_: cat /etc/lsb-release
<uga> Lardarse: ^^
<Lardarse> uga: noted
<techbw> hi all
<Ghittsum> good morning
<TheGentleman> How the hell do I play an AudioCD using Kubuntu Hardy?
<uga> arf, the issue is as old as shit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/102044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102044 in linux-source-2.6.20 "PS3: Kernel floods log and console with errors" [Medium,Confirmed]
<techbw> when I want to change network settings, I go to system settings, network, and click administrate, but system does not bring up the administrative password box...what could be the cause for this?
<techbw> at the moment I have to edit the network config files manually for the settings to be saved for bootup, but would like the GUI administration working.
<biopod> hi everyone
<biopod> anyone from Denmark?
<techbw> hi biopod
<TheGentleman> What do I need to play an AudioCD using Kubuntu hardy?  I'm not able to play it, while mp3 files are played as expected
<Lardarse> !dk | biopod
<ubottu> biopod: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<Lardarse> TheGentleman: what's the error?
<siofwolves> TheGentleman, have you tried Amorak?
<techbw> if you have an audio cd, make sure you have your audio cable pluged into you cd rom...that cable must also be pluged into your motherboard, or your sound card if you have pci sound card
<TheGentleman> of course i did... Amarok plays any mp3 or ogg file i have
<biopod> actaully, i dont speak danish, just wanted to see if there was someone from Denmark to ask him something, but I'll go as there.
<TheGentleman> my problem is that it seems that i can't mount an Audio CD
<Lardarse> biopod: i won't ask whast the last sentence (about english) was, then :-)
<TimS> Can K3B split files over multiple disks? If I ask it to burn my music collection to DVDs, will it know to put the first 4.1 gig on one disk, then the next 4.1gig on a second disk?
<crazy_bus> I need firefox-2 for a extension.  I had it installed but a few minutes ago firefox-3 was installed when I installed mythbuntu-desktop.  Now my firefox-2 is missing all extension menus and the back/forward buttons.  How can I get it back to normal?
<TheGentleman> How do I mount an Audio CD to play it ?
<techbw> TheGentleman: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4588675 check this site out
<techbw> might help
<TheGentleman> thanks techbw
<jmichaelx> is anyone else just experiencing random temporary freezes in hardy?
<sivaji> jmichaelx no
<techbw> TheGentleman: no problem.
<daniftodi> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<theunixgeek> If I install the kde4 package in Ubuntu, will I get KDE 4.0.4 (the latest version)?
<Jucato> theunixgeek: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php
<theunixgeek> Jucato: thanks :)
<theunixgeek> thanks for the info :
<theunixgeek> :)
<daniftodi> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<daniftodi> !ro
<daniftodi> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<fidelio> hi. quick question for my printer.  Test page goes through.  But cannot print any doc
<JoshOvki> fidelio: make sure that the program you are using is pointed to the printer and not to a pdf writer
<fidelio> josh: I can see the preview and select the proper printer..but nothing happens
<JoshOvki> fidelio: have you restarted since installing the printer
<fidelio> yes
<JoshOvki> fidelio: which program?
<lumm> nutzt hier jemand karamba mit liquid weather++?
<lumm> wie bekomm ich den °F in °C ?
<fidelio> joh.: any text editor
<lumm> ups wrong chan
<lumm> :D
<JoshOvki> fidelio: which ones have you tried? and have you tryed a very basic file with like "test" written in it?
<fidelio> josh. For example, office, gedit and yes...simple text tried.  Again, test page is perfect
<JoshOvki> so just one file isnt printing?
<JoshOvki> fidelio: you can see if any errors happen when trying to print over commmand with      lp
<JoshOvki> also what printer is it?
<fidelio> josh.  nothing get printed.
<fidelio> not familiar with direct command..can you elaborate?
<fidelio> canon PIXMA ip 6600d
<fidelio> cups find the printer and everythign seems to be setup correctly
<fidelio> josh. I wonder where the docs I am tryingto print end  up.
<JoshOvki> fidelio: very odd problem. i cant find any sort of relevent data about this problem
<JoshOvki> yeh i do to
<JoshOvki> not making duplicates in the folder the file is saved in does it?
<fidelio> I serached the web extensively before joing this chat and i could not find anythign either
<JoshOvki> fidelio: i found one thread that matches the problem but no one posted a solution
<sparr__> how can i configure aptitude to function more like apt-get, in terms of which packages to add/remove?
<PhilRod> fidelio: is /tmp full? I saw a similar problem when that happened on one system
<PhilRod> fidelio: can you print using lpr on the command line? (lpr some_simple_text_file)
<JoshOvki> sparr__: why not just use apt-get ?
<sivaji> use http://localhost:/631 for webased interface
<sivaji> sorry  http://localhost:631
<llutz> sparr__: why would you like to castrate aptitude?
<sparr__> llutz: because its trying to remove hundreds of packages
<sparr__> JoshOvki: i want to try out aptitude for a while
<Simonft> when trying to install koffice and running cmakekde, i get bash: cmakekde: command not found
<fidelio> phi: not sure how to see if /tmp is full
<fidelio> phil: will try with lpr
<llutz> fidelio: "df -h /tmp"
<sparr__> llutz: apt-get dist-upgrade wants to install 14 packages and upgrade 104.  aptitude dist-upgrade wants to install 34, upgrade 112, and *uninstall* 221, and i really like some of those 221
<fidelio> tmp 61% used
<stuq> morning all
<Jucato> sparr__: by default, aptitude will install (merely) recommended packages as if they were necessary. using -R will turn that off
<stuq> is there some know difficulty with add a user in kubuntu hardy?
<llutz> sparr__: first set "Aptitude::Recommends-Important "false";" in ~/.aptitude/config
<stuq> I'm using kuser.. and having all sorts of problems
<Jucato> oh there :)
<sparr__> fidelio: depending on the size of your /tmp you might be worried about 61%...  if its a 5GB tmp then a single dvd image to be burned could cause that.   next do "du -sc /tmp/* | sort -n"
<crazy_bus> I need firefox-2 for a extension.  I had it installed but a few minutes ago firefox-3 was installed when I installed mythbuntu-desktop.  Now my firefox-2 is missing all extension menus and the back/forward buttons.  How can I get it back to normal?
<Simonft> ﻿when trying to install koffice and running cmakekde, i get bash: cmakekde: command not found
<stdin> Simonft: you need http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Increased_Productivity_in_KDE4_with_Scripts/.bashrc
<sparr__> Jucato: -R does not affect the uninstall count.  it cuts out half the new installs, which i dont really care about.
<fidelio> phil: lpr works
<Simonft> stdin: bash: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Increased_Productivity_in_KDE4_with_Scripts/.bashrc: No such file or directory
<sparr__> crazy_bus: there is a decent chance that your firefox profile is updated, and youll have to start over to use FF2 again
<sparr__> afk hours
<stdin> Simonft: it's a website, open it in a browser
<Jucato> sparr__: oh I thought you were talking about installing (which was in your example). yeah aptitude tries to be "smart" in that way...
<Simonft> stdin: i am an idiot, just relized that. :)
<crazy_bus> sparr__: I still have my profile.  I  just don't know which files to delete to reconstuct the menus
<fidelio> sparr. done it du -sc /tmp/* | sort -n...now what?
<llutz> sparr__: http://www.garfieldtech.com/blog/your-debian-aptitude#comment-210
<Haemogoblin> hey there
<Haemogoblin> any of you dudes telll me how i installed a downloaded app in linux
<JoshOvki> Haemogoblin: depends what format the app is
<Haemogoblin> i've just downloaded zinf
<Haemogoblin> from their website
<axel> Haemogoblin: Which package version? Debs? RPMs? Source Code?
<bascule> it is source, you would need to build it
<bascule> there seems to be no debs or rpms there
<axel> bascule: really? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=51494
<BluesKaj> Haemogoblin, what's the app and file xtn ?
<Haemogoblin> one second
<Haemogoblin> sorry someone was phoned
<Haemogoblin> lol
<Haemogoblin> right
<Haemogoblin> ok
<Haemogoblin> erm how do i determine what it is?
<bascule> does it finish tar.gz or .rpm
<axel> Haemogoblin:  what's the character sequence after the last dot in the filename?
<Haemogoblin> gz
<Haemogoblin> zinf-2.2.5.tar.gz
<bascule> I guess you have you never compiled source code before
<axel> Haemogoblin: Then the insallation rule of three should be a good idea.
<Haemogoblin> ??
<Haemogoblin> i've been using kubuntu for 3 days
<Haemogoblin> just learning
<Haemogoblin> sorry :(
<bascule> do you really *need* this articular app?
<JoshOvki> Haemogoblin: extract the documents like you would a .zip and read the INSTALL file
<Haemogoblin> i have
<bascule> there are so many good players in kubuntu already
<axel> Haemogoblin: That's OK. "So far no master fell from the skys."
<Haemogoblin> :D
<Haemogoblin> well i heard zinf was a good player
<Haemogoblin> low on resources
<axel> Haemogoblin: Did you already extract the archive?
<BluesKaj> Haemogoblin, in the terminal/konsole type, or copy and paste this,  tar -xvzf zinf-2.2.5.tar.gz
<fidelio> sparr: what du -sc /tmp/* | sort -n does?
<Haemogoblin> and the one that comes in kubuntu doesn't like some of my mp3's
<axel> Haemogoblin: You mean Amarok?
<Haemogoblin> yes
<PhilRod> fidelio: ok - did you try the test page from localhost:631?
<axel> Haemogoblin: Wait, I'm looking up a package name.
<Haemogoblin> ok
<PhilRod> (fidelio: btw, hit tab to get my full nickname, then it'll highlight and I'll know you're talking to me)
<Haemogoblin> that command
<Haemogoblin>  tar -xvzf zinf-2.2.5.tar.gz
<ubuntu> hello. the live cd (which i am in right now) detects my video card as being 800x600, but it actually is 1024x768. how do I fix this? (is there an automated way to do this?)
<Haemogoblin> wasn't found
<axel> Haemogoblin: Now let's start.
<Haemogoblin> okies
<Haemogoblin> woop!
<Haemogoblin> :D
<axel> Haemogoblin: at least I think that's the right package. As far as I know it is.
<damian__> Hi:P
<axel> Haemogoblin: start a console.
<Haemogoblin> done
<Haemogoblin> :D
<fidelio> PhilRod: 631 test page works great
<axel> Haemogoblin: then type: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<axel> Haemogoblin: It will install some programs like flash and as I think the support for MP3.
<PhilRod> fidelio: ok, let's move up one step and try kprinter. Run "kprinter" from the run command dialog (Alt+F2)
<damian__> Who LovE LinuX ????
<PhilRod> damian__: certainly none of the people here, who are using their spare time to help other people with their linux problems
<bascule> :)
<Haemogoblin> ok
<axel> Haemogoblin: Did it work?
<Haemogoblin> i've got the restricted extra's installed
<Haemogoblin> well
<Haemogoblin> i had the extra's installed already
<Haemogoblin> i can play mp3s
<Haemogoblin> just not all of them
<Haemogoblin> the stock player will skip some albums randomly
<Haemogoblin> just skipping each track
<axel> Haemogoblin: What's the difference between the MP3s you can play and those you can't.
<Haemogoblin> i have no idea
<Haemogoblin> they are both mp3 format
<PhilRod> fidelio: if you expand the options button there, you'll see a list of files to be printed, so add something simple there
<Haemogoblin> they worked in XP
<Haemogoblin> i was hoping using another player might solve the problem
<Haemogoblin> is there such a thing as a codec bundle for linux?
<Haemogoblin> to support mp2/3/4, xvid ect ect
<axel> Haemogoblin: there are some packages that should fix that. Wait. I'll see wether I can figure out which.
<fidelio> PhilRod: cannot open kprinter says "The location or file could not be found"
<axel> Haemogoblin: Let's try "sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg" on the command line.
<Haemogoblin> i'd REALLY be greatful if someone cud explain how i installed apps that i've downloaded..it's not exactly clear
<Haemogoblin> lol
<fidelio> PhilRod: i need to istalll kprinter
<PhilRod> fidelio: that's weird. I thought it was installed as part of kdebase
<axel> Haemogoblin: Did this package work?
<Haemogoblin> installing
<Haemogoblin> erm
<PhilRod> fidelio: just checking what package installs it
<Haemogoblin> Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency treeReading state information... Donelibxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
 * bascule suspects medibuntu as an answer
<axel> Haemogoblin: strange.
<Haemogoblin> :S
<Haemogoblin> it is why i wanted to try another player
<Haemogoblin> i dont know how good the one that comes with linux is against others
<bascule> amarok is superb IMO
<axel> Haemogoblin: It is said that Amarok is one of the best music player.
<Haemogoblin> ook
<axel> Haemogoblin: You got some problems with codecs, not with Amarok.
<JoshOvki> xmms is a good small player
<Haemogoblin> ok
<bascule> try medibuntu sources
<bascule> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<PhilRod> Haemogoblin: for the vast majority of apps, you'll want to install them using packages specially prepared for (k)ubuntu, which you can do using adept. Occasionally you'll need to install apps from outside the package repositories, and then all bets are off
<axel> Haemogoblin: Do you speak German? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs#head-183b9d6088dd54ac5ce74ee1c92e28ddd2ac70a0
<stuq> anyone have advice on adding a newuser in hardy?  I'm using kuser and getting only partial results
<Haemogoblin> erm nope sadly i dont
<Haemogoblin> lol
<bascule> stuq: what is working
<PhilRod> fidelio: looks like the package you need is kdeprint
<bascule> and what isn't
<axel> Haemogoblin: OK, then let's go through the packages.
<stuq> bascule: I've added a user in kuser, matched groups to my own
<fidelio> PhilRod: kprinter+file opens gedit.  I see the text but printer does not work
<libben> I just got myself a EEE pc 900, its not here right now. But i was wondering if i can install Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE 4 Remix) on it. and do i need to get myself a external reader for cds or can i install it from the linux version that comes wit it?
<Haemogoblin> okies
<Haemogoblin> :D
<stuq> bascule: but on trying to log in, i'm getting complaints about kconfigstartup missing
<stuq> and x will hang totally
<Haemogoblin> have to admit installing stuff without adept seems confusing
<stuq> i'm rsync'
<fidelio> PhilRod: correct -- I istalled kdeprint successfully
<Haemogoblin> i've not managed it yet
<stuq> ing my user dir to the new user
<stuq> just to catch anything i'm missing
<bascule> not a good idea to copy it all
<PhilRod> Haemogoblin: yes, you'll generally want to avoid it except in very special cases
<stuq> brand new install, so nothing extra there
<axel> Haemogoblin: libxine1-bin, libxvidcore4, libxine1-plugins, ibquicktime1
<PhilRod> package management is your friend
<bascule> stuq: there are unique session id things that will cause conflicts acros users
<PhilRod> fidelio: sorry, I didnt' quite understand - when does it open gedit?
<stuq> bascule: hmm. ok
<stuq> bascule: have you added a user on a hardy install yet?
<bascule> are you just trying to change a user name? are you cloning an enviroment for a second user?
<Haemogoblin> philrod ?? i find them using adept yes?
<bascule> stuq: well I do things ols style a lot of the time
<bascule> useradd usermod and so on
<stuq> bascule: my first need was just a new user, but when that didn't work i fell back to a cloning attempt
<bascule> just what I know
<bascule> ok
<fidelio> PhilRod: alt +f2, type kprinter , select file.  then gedit opens the text file
<PhilRod> Haemogoblin: right - always try adept first.
<libben> anyone regarding my issue a bit up?
<stuq> bascule: ols?  you mean cls?
<bascule> old*
<stuq> so, add user?
<bascule> well not yet :)
<stuq> i'm fine with command line, but i'm just more used to the freebsd way for this
<PhilRod> fidelio: that's weird. Here it adds the file to the list of files in the bottom half of the dialog
<axel> Haemogoblin: actually installing packages with the use of command line  is more efficient - at least in my opinion. And that's the key point: Opinions differ. ;)
<PhilRod> axel: ah, yes - I often prefer the command line too, but I think we *definitely* agree on the benefits of package management
<bascule> stuq: and the error was kconfigstartup?
<Xanatos> sigh wubi still wont work
<stuq> well, that was the most recent error i stopped with
<stuq> kuser didn't want to make a shell at first
<bascule> ok
<stuq> took several attempts for it to accept /bin/bash
<stuq> and no home dir was made
<bascule> and copy skeleton was enabled
<stuq> so i did that on cl
<stuq> looking..
<axel> PhilRod: Isn't apt a package managenemt programm? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool
<rebecca> anyone else encountered complete system freezing with kubuntu 8.04 + firefox (2 or 3) + flash from restricted?
<bascule> stuq: I am looking at kuser now, on the first atb it has 2 tick boxes at the bottom
<PhilRod> fidelio: just to check we're looking at the same thing, this is what I have here http://users.ox.ac.uk/~chri1802/stuff/kprinter.png
<bascule> atb/tab
<stuq> bascule: yes, copy skeleton enabled
<stuq> it is by default
<stuq> and i didn't change it
<bascule> It also has account disabled ticked for some reason
<stuq> yes, noticed that, and enabled it
<Haemogoblin> soo how do i use the command line?
<bascule> ok
<PhilRod> axel: yes. I think one of us is confused. I'm just saying that package management, apt or anything else, is almost always better than installing from source or from random .debs from websites
<Haemogoblin> to install those files
<Haemogoblin> :S
<axel> Haemogoblin: Did it work?
<axel> PhilRod: fully ACK.
<bascule> stuq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto <-- try that
<Haemogoblin> well someone was saying i should use the command line
<Haemogoblin> i dont know how!
<Haemogoblin> i mean, i know where it is
<stuq> bascule: I wonder if I just had a 'hiccup' in kuser... just trying to add another user, and I noticed that the UID wasn't automatically set in my first attempt
<bascule> odd
<stuq> that was something I had to edit, which didn't seem right
<Haemogoblin> but i dont know the actual commands i have to insert
<stuq> bascule: yes, thanks, have that faq already
<ubuntu> hello. I was wondering why, when I use the vesa driver, the fonts are smaller than when using the nvidia driver...
<axel> Haemogoblin: When I wrote use the command line I wanted to say that you open the console.
<stuq> i'm just gonna do a do-over
<Haemogoblin> :D
<Haemogoblin> soo how do i add those files using the command line?
<stuq> bascule: thanks for the suggestions
<fidelio> PhilRod: i tried again krpinter and managed to attach a file. I got this message:"
<fidelio> The file format text/plain is not directly supported by the current print system. You now have 3 options:
<fidelio> KDE can attempt to convert this file automatically to a supported format. (Select Convert)
<fidelio> You can try to send the file to the printer without any conversion. (Select Keep)
<fidelio> You can cancel the printjob. (Select Cancel)
<fidelio> Do you want KDE to attempt and convert this file to application/postscript?
<axel> Haemogoblin: installing packages (from repositories) goes like this: sudo apt-get install <name of packages here separated with a space character>
<bascule> stuq: welcome, it is rather easy in the whole to add a user, seems the gui ways are perhaps a little lacking at sane defaults
<fidelio> PhilRod: if i click on convert printer works
<stuq> bascule: so, you are just using useradd?
<axel> Haemogoblin: "sudo" executes the command as a super user (admin in the Windows world).
<bascule> I do when I add users yes
<stuq> k, i'll give that a try
<stuq> thanks
<axel> Haemogoblin: "apt-get" is the programm you use.
<PhilRod> fidelio: not supporting text/plain sounds very weird. What does kprinter say for "print system curently used"?
<Haemogoblin> so...
<Haemogoblin> ah
<bascule> stuq: just pay attention the the groups, you could copy them from /etc/shadow and bear in mind it is the admin group that allows sudo access
<Haemogoblin> sudu adept-get  libxine1-bin?
<axel> Haemogoblin: "install" is the option you need to install packages. There are other ones like update, upgrade, clean, autoremove, ...
<bascule> stuq: when I say copy, I mean make them the same as the other user
<axel> Haemogoblin: sudo apt-get install libxine1-bin
<c-ron> what is the process named that launches the kde interface? and, is it the same name for kde 4?
<stuq> bascule: yes, thanks, i get it.  This is all slightly different in bsd, so I have to
<stuq> 'unlearn'
<fidelio> PhilRod: CUPS
<axel> Haemogoblin: sudo not sudu
<Haemogoblin> lol
<axel> Haemogoblin: apt-get not adept-get
<Haemogoblin> soffh
<Haemogoblin> sorry
<Haemogoblin> hehe
<axel> Haemogoblin: the option install was missing.
<Haemogoblin> sudo apt-get install  libxine1-bin
<Haemogoblin> yes?
<axel> Haemogoblin: No problem. Back in DOS days I had also trouble with the commands at first. ;)
<axel> Haemogoblin: Yes.
<Haemogoblin> i'm actaully good with dos
<Haemogoblin> well used to be until bill gates killed it
<Haemogoblin> :(
<axel> Haemogoblin: Just other commands. ;)
<axel> Haemogoblin: He also established it.
<c-ron> hi, what is the name of the process that launches the kde interface? and, is it the same name for kde 4? i'm asking because i have no UI tho x loads
<Haemogoblin> apparently  libxine1-bin, is already instealld
<bascule> c-ron: startkde
<axel> Haemogoblin: a little hint: If you want to see some options, ect. of a command you can type: man <command>
<axel> Haemogoblin: q exits the "reader".
<uga> guys, anybody knows how to enable boot logs?
<llutz> uga enable it in /etc/default/bootlogd
<uga> llutz: tried that. this is about silly already, I'm supposed to have /etc/default/bootlogd thing enabled, bootlogd is enabled as default service...
<uga> adn yet the boot log is empty
<Haemogoblin> thanks for the tip
<axel> Haemogoblin: to accellerate the package installation: sudo apt-get install libxine1-bin libxvidcore4 libxine1-plugins ibquicktime1
<axel> Haemogoblin: Delete those packages you have already installed in the command I posted above.
<Haemogoblin> Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency treeReading state information... Donelibxine1-bin is already the newest version.E: Couldn't find package ibquicktime1
<c-ron> i get the message "KDE seems to be already running on this display." when i run startkde. no panels are being displayed.
<axel> Haemogoblin: This package is used to play quicktime-videos.
<Haemogoblin> right soo looks like they are all installed
<llutz> UGA "locate bootlogd"
<axel> Haemogoblin:  libquicktime1 would be the right name. Sorry. My mistake.
<uga> llutz: /etc/default/bootlogd, /etc/init.d/bootlogd, /etc/init.d/stop-bootlogd and /etc/init.d/stop-bootlogd-single
<llutz> uga: so no daemon present, install sysvinit
<Haemogoblin> right
<axel> Haemogoblin: Do the MP3s work?
<Haemogoblin> one second i'll test
<uga> llutz: lol, I had tried apt-get ing bootlogd, but given I had not found it I thought it was part of some base system install. How on earth was there a service and not the daemon? thanks man =)
<Nemesis02> good morning everyone :) got a bit of a library conflict with glib here, wondering if anyone could help.
<bascule> c-ron: well try killing X with ctrl+alt+bksp and do it again at the login-screen, NOTE: it will kill X straight away
<llutz> uga: one of those ubuntu-things.... nobody knows
<uga> llutz: btw, I thought now the startup wasn't really sysv5
<Nemesis02> I keep getting this error msg when i try to do ./configure on an application: http://nopaste.us/126
<llutz> uga: i guess it is somewhat between sysV and...
<uga> heh
<uga> anyway, rebooting
<Haemogoblin> nope it's doesnt work
<Nemesis02> does anyone know howto fix that problem?
<Haemogoblin> maybe the files are currupt
<Haemogoblin> just wonder how i install zinf
<axel> Haemogoblin: extract it,
<axel> Hae
<axel> Haemogoblin: go to that directory (command line).
<llutz> Haemogoblin: aptitude install zinf
<axel> Haemogoblin: Hey Zinf is in the Kubuntu repositories.
<axel> Haemogoblin: I did not know that.
<axel> Haemogoblin: sudo apt-get install zinf
<llutz> it should be 1st look before start compiling something
<Haemogoblin> the files are on my desktop if you can call it that
<Haemogoblin> how do i navigate to my desktop in the command line
<llutz> cd ~/Desktop
<stuq> bascule:no add user joy yet... I should mention that this is the 'kde4 remix' version of kubuntu hardy, so there may be some unresolved issues
<bascule> possibly, i really wish I had a definitive answer for you
<stuq> bascule: though you would think that adding a user was pretty basic to the functionality of a release
<stuq> so, kstartupconfig4... i'm researching that
<bascule> that is not one I know
<stuq>   /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kstartupconfig4
<bascule> ok
<stuq> that's what it needs, at this point
<bascule> is it a shell script?
<stuq> binary file, not sure yet
<axel> Haemogoblin: a little explaination of llutz's command: "cd ~" takes you to your home-directory, e.g. /home/Haemogoblin/
<Haemogoblin> right
<stuq> bascule: this might be a clue:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669360
<stuq> trying that... have to reboot, for some reason, my install doesn't like 'logging out' either ;-(
<bascule> so there is some kde 3/4 conflicts then
<fidelio> PhilRod: I assume you ran out of ideas
<PhilRod> fidelio: yeah, sorry. Got a bit distracted. Um, what were the apps where printing didn't work?
<fidelio> PhilRod: gedit, office
<BluesKaj> Haemogoblin, you will nedd to add the medibuntu repositories,where you can then install these using adept :  libk3b2-mp3, libxine1-ffmpeg, and libdvdcss2
<PhilRod> hrm, perhaps they're not using cups. I'm not really familiar with how non-kde applications print stuff. You could see if they have a setting for what "print command" to use, and set that to "kprinter"
<Haemogoblin> soo where do i find that matey?
<Haemogoblin> i'm just struggling with installing zinf
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | Haemogoblin
<ubottu> Haemogoblin: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Haemogoblin> from my desktio
<PhilRod> fidelio: if that doesn't work, you could try asking in one of the applications' cahnnels
<axel> Haemogoblin: Which version of Kubuntu are you using? (Hardy Heron/ 8.04)?
<fidelio> PhilRod: ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> Haemogoblin, oce you are athe medibuntu site use the "howto" .
<BluesKaj> once
<Haemogoblin> ok thanks
<Haemogoblin> :D
<thyko> Haemogoblin: what you trying to do?
<heroicwisdom> Hi, i am haveing some troble installing a ralink wifi device in kubuntu 8.04. I have compiled the driver, but i do not think that linux is assiotatiing the driver to the device, can somebody help me with this?
<thyko> heroicwisdom: use ndiswrapper
<Haemogoblin> i
<Haemogoblin> why is it that i can't get into a dir called zinf-2.2.5
<Haemogoblin> when i type cd /zinf-2.2.5
<thyko> Haemogoblin: remove /
<llutz> Haemogoblin: forget that, install zinf from repo: "sudo aptitude install zinf"
<llutz> thyko: stop telling shit!
<thyko> llutz: blow me
<heroicwisdom> i can not get the the windows driver, the winodws installer is not a cab, or zip file
<BluesKaj> !ops | thyko
<ubottu> thyko: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<axel> llutz: he means that the character "/" should be deleted.
<Haemogoblin> thanks mate
<Haemogoblin> installing now
<Haemogoblin> i'd still like to know where i was going wrong
<BluesKaj> we get jerks here with malicicous advice very rarely, but it does happen
<Haemogoblin> :(
<BluesKaj> Haemogoblin, which distro are you running hardy 8.04 ?
<heinkel_111> BluesKaj:  that does not really look like malicious advice
<bascule> I think he was not saying remove the top-level dir, he was saying to not use the / in the command
<Haemogoblin> the one thats up on the site
<heinkel_111> he did not mean the root directory
<BluesKaj> I thought at first he was telling him to remove /
<bascule> it looks like it at a glompse
<bascule> glimpse, but tied together it makes more sense
<heinkel_111> yes I agree it is possible to misunderstand, but I really doubt it was malicious
<heinkel_111> just unfortunate and not cautious
<Haemogoblin> crikey....the console is case sensitive??
<Haemogoblin> thats something dos wasn't
<Haemogoblin> :S
<bascule> and he reacted badly rather than explaining what he was on about
<BluesKaj> so I panicked on the side of caution, besides his attitude sucked with thelanguage
<bascule> yes
<axel> Haemogoblin: It is case sensitive.
<bascule> should be easily sorted, all depends how he conducts himself in -ops really :)
<Haemogoblin> i noticed
<heroicwisdom> can somebody help me with installing my ralink driver? the driver name is ra2860sta.ko, does anybody have experince with this?
<Haemogoblin> i've managed to get in the dir on my desktop now
<Haemogoblin> :)
<Haemogoblin> woop!
<BluesKaj> Haemogoblin, amarok is a great audioplayer by the way
<axel> Haemogoblin: Ok. Then the next step.
<Haemogoblin> well i've installed it the other way now
<Haemogoblin> but at least i know how to do it..
<bascule> heroicwisdom: have you modprobed it? does   lsmod | grep ra2860   show it in the kernel
<bascule> did any of that make sense? :)
<axel> BluesKaj: Some MP3s did not work. So Haemogoblin wants to install an other audio player that should solve the problem.
<Haemogoblin> what is aptitude?
<axel> Haemogoblin: You mean you installed the player with "sudo apt-get install ..."?
<axel> Haemogoblin: Something like apt.
<Haemogoblin> yes
<Haemogoblin> i used the get command
<axel> Haemogoblin: Then there is no need to install it from source.
<heroicwisdom> bascule: I jsut ran that command and i see the driver with the feilds 501592 then 0
<axel> Haemogoblin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptitude_(program)
<Haemogoblin> but it's good to know how to install stuff off the net
<Haemogoblin> :D
<axel> Haemogoblin: Stop. It's a frontend for apt.
<axel> Haemogoblin: Sorry. I was wrong.
<bascule> heroicwisdom: ok, i will look a little a what it wants, 5 mins
<Haemogoblin> right
<Haemogoblin> lol
<heroicwisdom> bascule: ok thanks for the help
<axel> Haemogoblin: Do the MP3s work with the recently installed player?
<Haemogoblin> one sec i'm going to check i'm reading up on those addons
<Haemogoblin> Medibuntu
<Haemogoblin> soo
<Haemogoblin> firstly i run this line from the console
<Haemogoblin> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<bascule> heroicwisdom: looks like an ndiswrapper situation
<axel> Haemogoblin: Not quite.
<axel> You must tell apt to look there for packages.
<heroicwisdom> bascule: i cant get a copy of the driver, the driver comes in a .exe format, and i have no way to extract it
<jussi01> !info cabextract
<ubottu> cabextract (source: cabextract): a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<bascule> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<axel> axel: Well, for adding a new reository for apt to look at I use the GUI.
<axel> axel: K-Menue (Start-Menue in Windows-terms) > System > Adept Manager
<heroicwisdom> i have tryed that, i still cant get anything.
<bascule> do you have a link to the driver, I will have a go at extracting it here
<heroicwisdom> let me see hang on
<axel> Haemogoblin: Well, for adding a new reository for apt to look at I use the GUI.
<axel> Haemogoblin: K-Menue (Start-Menue in Windows-terms) > System > Adept Manager
<Haemogoblin> loading adept
<bascule> heroicwisdom: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page <-- you were using that?
<axel> Haemogoblin: Then in the menue: Adept > "manage package repositories"
<heroicwisdom> http://www.encore-usa.com/product_download.php?region=us&bid=3
<Haemogoblin> kk
<axel> Haemogoblin: ?? kk ??
<bascule> heroicwisdom: which model?
<heroicwisdom> no i downloaded the linux driver from a link i saw on the ubuntu forums, the one on the encore website did compile nicely, and th eone on the forums was a bit more recent
<bascule> ok
<axel> Haemogoblin: Which version of Kubuntu do you use? (Hardy Heron/ 8.04?)
<Haemogoblin> i think thats it
<heroicwisdom> baclue: im sorry i guess it didnt jump to it, its ENLWI-N
<heroicwisdom> http://www.encore-usa.com/download/driver/ENLWI-N_ENPWI-N_Win_Driver.zip
<heroicwisdom> thats the dicret link to the driver
<axel> Haemogoblin: OK. Let's go further.
<Haemogoblin> ok i have the software sources open
<Haemogoblin> i have main, uni and multi checked
<axel> Haemogoblin: Klick on the tab "Tird-Party Software".
<Haemogoblin> right
<Haemogoblin> i'm there
<axel> Haemogoblin: and than on the button "add".
<bascule> heroicwisdom: OK, the linux module is currently in the kernel (lsmod) but iwconfig retirns 'no wireless extensions' ?
<Haemogoblin> kk
<bascule> that win driver is rather big, some total breakage 'helper' software bundled no doubt :)
<axel> Haemogoblin: Then add the following string: deb http://de.packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<Haemogoblin> done
<axel> Haemogoblin: The string must be very precise.
<heroicwisdom> bascule: yea the win driver is bloted. iw config returns ra0 and some info but i get a warning it says "Warning: Driver for device ra0 has been compiled with an ancient version of Wireless extention, while this program support version 11 or later some things may be broken"
<Haemogoblin> it's been added
<axel> Haemogoblin: After Pressing OK. the package list should be reloaded.
<Haemogoblin> it's on the list
<luisro> hello
<Haemogoblin> and ticked
<luisro> please somebody speak spanish?
<bascule> heroicwisdom: well we are somewhere then, if it sees the card as valid for iwconfig
<bascule> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<axel> Haemogoblin: Close the window and reload the package list.
<Haemogoblin> kk
<heroicwisdom> bascule: It would seem so. i followed the read me to install the driver, but at a point the readmes instuctions dont work anymore. the readme wants me to run the command /sbin/insmod rt2860sta.ko
<axel> Haemogoblin: I made a mistake.
<Ayabara_> what's a good jpeg quality level to set in digikam? The default of 75 gives so small files that I'm becoming paraniod
<heroicwisdom> bascule: when i run that command the promt returns a file not found erroc for rt2860.ko
<bascule> heroicwisdom: it looks lke it is alread there, well it is or you would have no wireless extensions
<jussi01> Ayabara_: I usually use 90, but thats just me
<heroicwisdom> bascule: well thats good news!
<bascule> heroicwisdom: yeah, the insmod/modprobe only looks to certain dirs for modules
<Ayabara_> jussi01, ok. I tried 100 as well, but then the file size increased after editing, and that also freaked me out :-)
<axel> Haemogoblin: Undo the changes and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<bascule> in /lib/modules/<kernel-version>
<heroicwisdom> bascule: ok i see,  so it loaded the driver properly, but why cant i enable the device? the command lspic returns with a unknown device ralink 0601
<heinkel_111> does anyone else experience partial system freeze  with cache turned on in konqueror
<heinkel_111> ?
<axel> Haemogoblin: Sorry for that. I took the package-repository-link from a german site. Sorry.
<Haemogoblin> what??
<Haemogoblin> i'm confused
<axel> Haemogoblin: Open the Adept manager again.
<bascule> heroicwisdom: so now we are gonna try a iwconfig ra0 essid <your network name> key <your key>
<heroicwisdom> bascule: ok hang on...
<Haemogoblin> its still open
<bascule> key has to be hex or ascii though, not passphrase
 * heinkel_111 reboots to get out of yet another frozen konqeror problem
<pulaski> hello, I upgraded from gutsy 7.10 to hh 8.4 yesterday in the online manner using adept.  Now the contents of ~/ appear on the Desktop and the contents of ~/Desktop no longer do.  Is this a new 'feature'?
<axel> Haemogoblin: Menue: Adept > Manage repositories
<Haemogoblin> want me to remove that link we added
<axel> Haemogoblin: yes.
<heroicwisdom> bascule: ok i got an error, "error for wireless request set essid (8b1a) set failed on device ra0; network is down
<Haemogoblin> removied
<axel> Haemogoblin: I found that there is an "official" way of adding the repository, I did not know.
<dhin> so, after seeing how much firefox 3 can't do, I want to go back to firefox-2, but for some reason a lot of the fonts look terrible in forefox 2, on sites where it looks fine in any other browser
<heroicwisdom> bascule: i jsut ran the command iwlist scanning and the device says interface does not support scaning
<axel> Haemogoblin: It's described here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<dhin> how can I fix the fonts so that I can go back to using firebug, loading pictures normally, etc.?
<axel> Haemogoblin: According to this open a Konsole.
<bascule> heroicwisdom: is ok, will do that if not associated sometimes
<axel> Haemogoblin: and "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<axel> Haemogoblin: after that: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update"
<axel> Haemogoblin: Both commands without the " at the beginning and end.
<heroicwisdom> bascule: ok, also when i go to the knetwork manager, and try to enable the device, it turns on for a second and disables the device
<axel> Haemogoblin: Did it work?
<Haemogoblin> one sec
<bascule> heroicwisdom: it may not work with the manager, some cards don't
<Nemesis02> Quick question for everyone, could anyone help fix this problem "*** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.6.6, but GLIB (2.16.3) was found!"  ?  Its popping up when i goto configure the src for an application.
<dhin> can anyone help me deal with fonts in firefox-2? They look like crap when I go to certain pages, but when I go to the same page in other browsers (including firefox 3) it looks fine
<heroicwisdom> bascule: ok, so what next then?
<bascule> I had an acx100 in a desktop, just used a little script
<bascule> heroicwisdom: well if you know the essid and passphrase we can try iwconfic and dhclient
<bascule> iwconfig*
<heroicwisdom> bascule: ok, i do know both of those, but i get an error when i run the command, am i missing soemthing? what is the excat syntax of the command?
<bascule> sudo iwconfig ra0 essid <essid goes here> key <hex of phrase goes here>
<dhin> at this rate i think i'm just going to go back to gutsy
<bascule> heroicwisdom: http://www.xs4all.nl/~rjoris/wpapsk.html converts passphrases to hes
<bascule> hex*
<Haemogoblin> ok done
<dhin> if that's the only easy way to fix my problem and the other minor stuff i've had to deal with
<heroicwisdom> bascule: so do i keep the <> signs? i jsu tdid and i got this error. unexpected token newline
<dhin> heroicwisdom: no, don't keep the <>
<heroicwisdom> bascule: ok i am using WPA2 so that link will convert it?
<Itaku> how do i use wireless internet on KDE4?
<Itaku> oh wait
<Itaku> wrong chan
<Haemogoblin> so does that mean those addons are not in the system
<bascule> heroicwisdom: hopefully, there will be other methods too
<heroicwisdom> ok hang on i am putting in the hex key
<Haemogoblin> Axel?
<axel> Haemogoblin: Yes.
<bascule> heroicwisdom: that page looks a little broken to me :)
<Haemogoblin> cool
<Haemogoblin> i'll give the player a try
<bascule> http://www.corecoding.com/utilities/wep2hex.php :: better one
<Haemogoblin> didn't we install zinf?
<Haemogoblin> i cant see it on my menu
<Haemogoblin> :S
<axel> Haemogoblin: The packages (those of medibuntu) are not included in the official repositories because of legal "uncertainties".
<Haemogoblin> okies
<Haemogoblin> thanks for helping me with em
<Haemogoblin> :D
<axel> Haemogoblin: I thought you installed it.
<Haemogoblin> i did too
<Haemogoblin> i can't see it
<Haemogoblin> it's not in my multimedia section
<heroicwisdom> bascule: ok i just ran the command, and go t anetwork is down error
<draik> I'm not sure what happened from 7.10 to 8.04, clicking on links in Konversation opens a new FF window with two tabs of the same link. I have FF open and it still opens a new window with two tabs of the same site. It doesn't use the opened FF and open a single tab. How do I fix this?
<draik> If I click on a link from Thunderbird, it doesn't do anything. It used to open a new tab in an opened FF.
<bascule> heroicwisdom: darn
<axel> Haemogoblin: I don't know where to find it. I have not heard of the player until you told about it.
<Haemogoblin> lol
<heroicwisdom> bascule: han gon let me try the other link you gave me
<Haemogoblin> ok
<axel> Haemogoblin: But just adding the repository will not help you to solve your problem.
<Haemogoblin> oh
<uga> lluq
<uga> arf
<heroicwisdom> bascule: ok it didnt work... :(
<axel> Haemogoblin: Adding a repository just means to tell apt that there is a place to look for packages you can install. The right packages must still be installed.
<Haemogoblin> right
<bascule> heroicwisdom: try just on its own sudo iwconfig ra0 essid <your essid>
<bascule> then iwconfig see if it is associated
<therion> Hi, i have a problem with gdebi-kde, pratically it doesn't install any packages... how to resolve this?
<tht> good evening anyone here who can answer me a question about madwifi and xubuntu ?
<Haemogoblin> soo what do you suggest
<axel> Haemogoblin: Do you use the 32bit or 64bit version of kubuntu?
<heroicwisdom> ok that time i didnt get an error, but it still does not show up under the config
<uga> tht: 1) don't ask to ask a question. just ask it 2) xubuntu != kubuntu 3) madwifi should be same on ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu, so as far as you keep yourself off-xubuntu specifics...
<Haemogoblin> 32
<Haemogoblin> intel
<axel> Haemogoblin: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<heroicwisdom> bascule: wait a break though! i ran the command iwlist scanning and i can see my router!
<Haemogoblin> installing now
<bascule> heroicwisdom: awesomes!
<axel> Haemogoblin: I found an other reason why you can't play MP3s.
<axel> Haemogoblin: A brocken XINE-cashe.
<Haemogoblin> oh?
<axel> Haemogoblin: rm -f ~/.xine/catalog.cache
<axel> Haemogoblin: That deletes the cashe.
<heroicwisdom> let me try the iwconfig command setup again, hang on
<uga> s/cashe/cache
<heroicwisdom> bascule: no still geting an error
<tht> uga: is it normal that i have to rmmod ath_pci, insmod ath_pci to be able to create a monitoring device ?
<bascule> heroicwisdom: after the iwconfig you then need to run sudo dhclient ra0
<Haemogoblin> done
<axel> Haemogoblin: After a restart of the affected programs the file is recreated and the problem should be vanished.
<axel> Haemogoblin: what? removing or installing?
<axel> Haemogoblin: ;)
<heroicwisdom> bacule: hang on let me try a reboot
<Haemogoblin> i did the last command
<uga> tht: don't ask me, I'm no expert, but somebody else here sure knows
<draik> How do I shrink the password dots? They are no longer asterisks. They are black dots as big as the password field.
<axel> Haemogoblin: Does it work now?
 * bascule wonders what'll happen to the modules, and trying to find them
<heroicwisdom> bascule: im hopeing for the best..
<bascule> me too
<Haemogoblin> testing now
<heroicwisdom> ok i jsut rebooted let me run those commands again
<therion> gdebi-kde doesn't install any deb package and do always in crash... how i can resolve this problem?
<heroicwisdom> it seems nothing new happened i cant get a connection
<heroicwisdom> but i can now enable the device in the network manger
<dotancohen> Anybody know how to target the Firefox window in Compiz?
<dotancohen> I need to prevent Firefox from stealing focus whenreading mail in Thunderbird and clicking links. I have this rule in my"Focus Prevention Windows" text field:title="Mozilla Firefox 3 Beta 5"$
<axel> Haemogoblin: ping?
<bascule> heroicwisdom: odd, but there may be a road ahead, not one I know though, sorry
<dotancohen> The spelling and capitalization are correct. However, this does not prevent focus. I have tried the rule without the quotes, that does not help. What am I doing wrong?
<bascule> to me those iwconfig and dhclient worked for me on that acx100
<jasoon> Anyone have some experience with Ark?
<heroicwisdom> bascule: hmmm never mind, the device only allows me to enable it when i set a static IP, this is strange
<bascule> some
<jasoon> I'd like to zip multiple folders
<bascule> dhclent not working on it? well that might be a router issue
<jasoon> but not the directory folder for these folders
<jasoon> at a loss on how to do this...
<heroicwisdom> i guess i will do some playing, let me know if you have other ideas
<bascule> heroicwisdom: if it is on though .. \o/
<heroicwisdom> DCHP is fine on the router, im on my laptop now, via DHCP
<jasoon> I figured I would just selectthe files-->Compress
<jasoon> but it's making zips of the directory or something
<Itaku> how do i get wireless inernet working?
<jasoon> what wireless card do you have?
<Itaku> idk
<Itaku> its a usb thing
<jasoon> lspci
<jasoon> type that in terminal
<jasoon> look for network controller
<bascule> jasoon: do you have the right-click compress options showing
<jasoon> yes
<jasoon> one sec, I'll do it again and tell you the files it makes
<bascule> add to archive ...
<jasoon> bastctl.zip and a zip with a name ziUIlnnl
<jasoon> bast is the name of one of the folders
<bascule> looks like it has pulled that from /tmp/
<jasoon> in this directory
<axel> Haemogoblin: Hello?
<bascule> lost him .. :)
<Itaku> jasoon: where do i find it?
<jasoon> terminal is in the kde menu-->system-->konsole
<jasoon> konsole is a terminal emulator
<Haemogoblin> i'm here
<Haemogoblin> it's updating and taking aaages
<Itaku> jasoon: where do i find network controller?
<jasoon> did you type lspci?
<bascule> jasoon: can you not just go into the dir ctrl+a riht-click add to .. blah
<Itaku> jasoon: yeah
<axel> Haemogoblin: What's updating?
<jasoon> no such luck
<jasoon> Itaku: scroll down
<jasoon> if you are connected, it should see the network controller
<jasoon> what kind is it?
<jasoon> netgear/linksys/airlink et cet?
<axel> Haemogoblin: sudo apt-get install w32codecs? Does that take so long?
<jasoon> connected to the computer that is
<Itaku> its linksys
<jasoon> ok, linksys generally work great with linux
<Itaku> well its not working
<jasoon> when you lspci'd, did you see the word linksys anywhere?
<Itaku> idk how to set it up
<Haemogoblin> Alex
<Haemogoblin> update complete
<Itaku> jasoon: i just plugged in a usb thing and it gets wireless internet
<Haemogoblin> i also found a reason for it not playing
<jasoon> Itaku: it's working?
<Haemogoblin> i went and checked the files in the dir
<Haemogoblin> its not copied them properly
<Haemogoblin> all of the tunes are 4k
<Haemogoblin> :S
<axel> Haemogoblin: That's a reason that can not be fixed with codecs, players or deletinc cashes. ;)
<Itaku> jasoon: i need to configure it
<jasoon> ok
<Itaku> im just asking how to
<axel> Haemogoblin: How did you copy the files?
<jasoon> can it see your network?
<Itaku> my network?
<jasoon> do you know your ESSID (network name)?
<Itaku> yes
<jasoon> Do you have a router?
<jasoon> or firewall?
<Itaku> yeah
<jasoon> If so, it should be broadcasting your network's name
<Itaku> how do i set it up??????????
<Itaku> put in the password
<Itaku> scan for it
<Itaku> enter the name
<Itaku> that
<jasoon> yes
<jasoon> you have knetworkmanager yes?
<jasoon> you're on kubuntu?
<Itaku> im on kubuntu
<Itaku> and where would i find it?
<jasoon> system tray
<jasoon> bottom right
<jasoon> it looks like a plug going into a jack
<jasoon> just right click that and click on your network-->set it up like Windows
<Itaku> ok yeah i got that
<jasoon> Do you have WEP or WPA?
<Itaku> YEAH I DO
<Itaku> -caps
<jasoon> which?
<Itaku> its WPA
<flotishtu> i always have to type these commands (when reboot, or firestarter is started or network connection is reconnected) in order to make my network share internet. echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE tc qdisc add dev eth1 root tbf rate 80kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000 dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq   any way to do it for good, for ever?
<jasoon> if you click your ESSID, should be pretty straightforward how to set it up
<axel> Haemogoblin: Did you copy the files or ripped them from a CD?
<axel> CU!
<bascule> flotishtu: well add them into firestarter
<bascule> ipmasq? is that really needed as well as iptables
<flotishtu>  i always have to type these commands (when reboot, or firestarter is started or network connection is reconnected) in order to make my network share internet. echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE tc qdisc add dev eth1 root tbf rate 80kbit buffer 1600 limit 3000 dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq   any way to do it for good, for ever?
<flotishtu> bascule sory
<maduser> flotishtu: a script
<jasoon> hm
<flotishtu> bascule what do you mean add them to firestarter?
<jasoon> in an init script probably
<bascule> well firestarter should allow custom rules really
<jasoon> that's what I have to do with ndiswrapper
<bascule> but yeah, I would redo it myself
<flotishtu> bascule yes . i think ipmasq is needed to handle firestarter firewall. otherwise it dont let me nat.
<maduser> a script set to run apon start
<bascule> ok
<flotishtu> maduser what kind of
<flotishtu> jasoon ic.
<jasoon> but init is for modules
<maduser> you could set it to run when the network is started or restared
<jasoon> not sure if it would work with that
<maduser> have it set to run constanly to cheack if the network is running
<flotishtu> maduser jasoon but it also resets when ethernaet connection eth4 .. is reconnected.    it will undo itself at reconnection of eth4. even if i get it working for a reboot.
<daniftodi> for view 3gp video?
<flotishtu> maduser how.
<maduser> do you know scripting?
<flotishtu> and dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq need someone human to configure it.
<flotishtu> pres yes no keys
<flotishtu> maduser nope
<maduser> flotishtu: I don't have time to write it
<jasoon> sudo fix my damn network
<jasoon> hahaha
<flotishtu> /etc/network/ip-up.d/ or something like that, which is run whenever the interface goes up.
<jasoon> question flotishu: where did you get that huge command from?
<X-Seti> arhh
<jasoon> ah that's cool, I just noticed something
<jasoon> in Amarok, as a song is playing
<X-Seti> I hate to bust in like this but..
<jasoon> the icon fills up reflecting the timeline of the song
<jasoon> that's cool haha
<X-Seti> anyone here used wintv dvb (USB) t-nova ?
<jasoon> I haven't
<X-Seti> works well on my other comp, ubuntu but not here, i was wondering how you could force kaffeine to think its just been installed for the codec checker would come back up
<jasoon> so it's a codec problem?
<jasoon> you're talking about the adept batch?
<X-Seti> im not sure, i know the device is being seen from the usb
<X-Seti> and on my other comp, its being picked up by kaffeine..
<X-Seti> same setup here, except i get dvb client show up in kaffeine instead?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<slow-motion> hi
<X-Seti> hello
<The_ManU_212> on hardy gimp is in english, new installation all locales are utf8 de, someone can help to get gimp german?
<The_ManU_212> thx
<secleinteer> does anyone konw how i can get the flac kio slave for audio cd's? i'm running kubuntu gutsy with kde 3.5.9
<jasoon> it works on ubuntu x-seti?
<flotishtu> any one else?
<jasoon> sorry flotishtu, I don't know how you would script that
<jasoon> perhaps something in rc.local
<jasoon> I would ask on the forums
<flotishtu> jasoon hm is there a auto way to configure ipmasq?
<X-Seti> yeah wintv works well on one of my ubuntu boxes
<jasoon> I can't think of how flotishtu
<flotishtu> k
<X-Seti> i was kind of proud of the fact i could watch digital tv on my linux box for the first time
<jasoon> yeah that's cool x-seti
<X-Seti> but i cant seem to make it happen on here
<jasoon> so did you already run the adept-batch to get the restricted codecs?
<jasoon> for avi/wmv and so on?
<X-Seti> yep
<jramskov> question: I can only copy a file from one konqueror or dolphin window to another by drag and drop - C&P doesn't work. Also if I mark some text in konqy (webbrowser) with the mouse, the marked text doesn't stay blue, but the text automatically gets copied into the clipboard and I can paste the text. How do I get this changed back?
<jasoon> I don't know x-seti, that's strange
<X-Seti> yep
<jasoon> Do you watch the output in totem?
<jasoon> on your working box?
<X-Seti> k@UKscifi-Events:~$ sudo lsusb
<X-Seti> [sudo] password for k:
<X-Seti> Bus 003 Device 006: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<X-Seti> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 05fe:1010 Chic Technology Corp.
<X-Seti> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 05e3:0606 Genesys Logic, Inc. D-Link DUB-H4 USB 2.0 Hub
<X-Seti> i use kaffeine only, has more support
<jasoon> so kaffeine on your ubuntu box too?
<X-Seti> thats what I see from here, so i know the device is being seen
<X-Seti> yep
<jasoon> yes you're right
<X-Seti> the same config
<jasoon> Have you tried reinstalling kaffeine?
<jasoon> after purging it?
<X-Seti> yeah but i cant find the config file for it
<jasoon> it's in the home directory isn't
<X-Seti> its like to think so, but nothing in there is names .kaffeine if thats the folder its ment to be under
<jasoon> I just checked and you're right
<jasoon> I have to go, but maybe check on the forums
<X-Seti> k mate
<X-Seti> thanks
<jasoon> Lot of people with dvb issues
<jasoon> sorry couldn't be more help, good luck :P
<X-Seti> got a link
<X-Seti> thats ok :)
<jasoon> GF here bro ;)
<jasoon> peace
<X-Seti> hehe k mate
<xomp> hey guys, trying to change my screen size so things aren't so freaking big lol. Currently I'm using 1400 x 1050 and my taskbar and such at the bottom are like an inch big lol
<xomp> not too mention icons on the desktop are as big as half-dollars
<jussi01> xomp: on kde3 or 4?
<xomp> jussi01, kde4
<jussi01> xomp: would you mind jumping over to #kubuntu-kde4 then? Thanks :)
<xomp> jussi01, I just got off the backtrack 3 cd that uses kde4 and noticed how nice things look compared to my kubuntu box and am trying to emulate it's look haha
<xomp> jussi01, kk, had no idea :)
<TheGentleman> how do I play an Audio CD on Kubuntu Hardy?  It seems it can't see it
<TheGentleman> I dunno if it worked or not with Gutsy before upgrading, as i think i never tryed playing one....
<melkart> TheGentleman: i just tried on gutsy. works here
<bascule> well it should just see it when you close the drawer
<melkart> TheGentleman: although amarok took a long time to start
<bascule> and offer to play/rip etcetera
<TheGentleman> i think it should work... bt it doesn't in my case
<fidelio> I still cannot get my printer to work.  Test works great thought. Any idea? Suggestions?
<TheGentleman> bascule  if i chooose to play it, Amarok starts and nothing happens
<heroicwisdom> can somebody tell me where to black list drivers?
<teknoprep> how do i load compiz at boot time with KDE ?
<heroicwisdom> or how to write a start up script
<bascule> TheGentleman: hmm, I have seen such a thing, quite annoying, try kscd it is in kdemultimedia IIRC
<bascule> it can be got alone it seems
<bascule> !info kscd
<ubottu> kscd (source: kdemultimedia): audio CD player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 405 kB, installed size 900 kB
<TheGentleman> bascule: my concern is not to play that Audio CD... I can play it elsewhere.  But I cannot accept both amarok and vlc can't play an Audio CD!
<bascule> seems odd to be fair
<bascule> if you go into amarok ngage -> play audio cd what does it do?
<bascule> engage*
<TheGentleman> is it right that the Audio CD gets mounted as /dev/scd0 ?
<bascule> no audio cds are not mounted
<bascule> they have no filesytem in that regard
<bascule> for me amarok creates a list of tunes in the playlist, I then double click and off it goes, is it one of those multi-media cds with video or such on it
<TheGentleman> oh, now i can see the content of the CD in /media/scd0 using dolphin
<bascule> kio_parts I guess
<TheGentleman> but if i select a file ans chose to play using amarok nothing happens
<bascule> and in amrok it's self, engage -> play audio cd ?
<TheGentleman> nothing
<TheGentleman> now i copied one of the wav files to my home and i can play it from there!
<bascule> yeah
<TheGentleman> so, it is not a problem related to audio formats
<bascule> konqueror offers a nice rip-as-you-drag feature too
<bascule> no, I wish I knew, one of those things, as it has always worked for me I can't help :)
<TheGentleman> i know, but I only want amarok or any other media player to play my audio cd!
<TheGentleman> shit! do I have to go back to windows to do such a simple thing as playing an Audio CD???????????????
<bascule> if you goto amrok settings -> configure amarok engine what have you got set for cd defult device
<TheGentleman> let me see...
<TheGentleman> it's /dev/cdrom
<bascule> and if you say in a terminal ls -l /dev/cdrom  is it there?
<TheGentleman> no file or directory
<bascule> ah ha
<bascule> ls -l /dev/scd0
<TheGentleman> ok, it is seen there!
<bascule> so set the device to /dev/scd0 in amarok engine and see where we are
<TheGentleman> nothing happens again......
<bascule> you applied it i guess
<TheGentleman>  i set amarok to /dev/scd0 and hit ok, then tried to play and nothing happened
<TheGentleman> so I closed amarok and opened it again and the value was again set to /dev/cdrom!
<dwidmann_laptop> TheGentleman: try "kaffeine -d /dev/scd0"
<dwidmann_laptop> TheGentleman: or "amarok --cdplay /dev/scd0"
<bascule> didn't hit apply at a guess
<TheGentleman> amarok --cdplay /dev/scd0
<bascule> I just changed,and it is fine
<TheGentleman> after issuing the command for kaffffeine i got the following message:
<TheGentleman> ASSERT: "i <= nodes" in /usr/share/qt3/include/qvaluelist.h (376)
<TheGentleman> and of course it didn't play anything............
<heroicwisdom> hey can someboyd help me set up duel head on my PC? i have a nvidia 8600 video card
<dwidmann_laptop> heroicwisdom: it's dirt easy to do with the "nvidia-settings" application
<heroicwisdom> where can i find that? do i have to install via the package handler?
<dwidmann_laptop> heroicwisdom: I can't remember, I think so though (this is an unwelcome change in hardy, IMO)
<bascule> it is part of nvidia binary driver
<heroicwisdom> ok i am installing some things right now, but when its finsihed i will look for it
<TheGentleman> dwidmann_laptop, amarok says it can't create a io-slave   klauncher says protocol cdda unknown
<bascule> kdemultimedia
<jordan> is there a way to restore my package versions the original install version without a reinstall? an upgrade from backports messed up my kde4 install on hardy.
<TheGentleman> and umbelievably amarok is now Playing it!!!!  a good minute later than i issued the command!!!
<bascule> ?
<heroicwisdom> ok i see it, im installing it now
<bascule> well it is a littke slow to pick up
<dwidmann_laptop> TheGentleman: hmmmmm
<_crash_> cdda unknown?
<_crash_> never seen that one
<dwidmann_laptop> I've seen it, but forget how I resolved it ...
<bascule> heroicwisdom: if you had the binary nvidia driver in already it should be there, there is a seperate package, but it will remove the driver, IIRC
<TheGentleman> is it normal taht amarok sends an error message and then begins to play with a good minute delay?
<bascule> for nvidia-settingss that is
<heroicwisdom> i jsut installed the nvida settings package, but it did not remove the driver
<bascule> o
<heroicwisdom> the xconfig utilite was gunna though (but i did not install that)
<dwidmann_laptop> TheGentleman: I wouldn't say that's normal at all, no.
<heroicwisdom> im look at the settings util now, where can i control duel head?
<bascule> maybe cause if the updated device descriptor ??
<dwidmann_laptop> heroicwisdom: look at the displays tab I think it is ... something like that
<xomp> !info purekde
<ubottu> Package purekde does not exist in hardy
<TheGentleman> unfortunately I can't tell how it used to be on gutsy... since i never tryed playing an Audo CD on it
<dwidmann_laptop> !purekde | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<_crash_> I thought Kubuntu WAS purekde...
<heroicwisdom> i dono, i saw nvida-xconfig, and i was gunna install that as well. but when i previewed the changes i saw it was gunna uninstall the driver, so i canceled that
<xomp> thanks
<bascule> heroicwisdom: thanks for the clarity, I remebered something :)
<dwidmann_laptop> _crash_: that page saves the poor souls who installed gnome first, and then found out how much better KDE is :)
<bascule> :D
<xomp> has anyone experienced issues with enabling desktop effects in kde4?
<jordan> xomp: yes
<xomp> jordan, I'm getting nothing but black, no icons or taskbar etc. :(
<dwidmann_laptop> xomp: which kinds of issues?
<heroicwisdom> bascule: no problem. now what is xinerama?
<bascule> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<xomp> I can see the menu if I click it's general location to logout and get back into gnome is all I can do now :(
<bascule> the bot knows more than me :)
<heroicwisdom> lol
<bascule> I knew basically what it was
<dwidmann_laptop> xomp: try changing the method it's using .... I forget where the setting is off hand, but I think if you go to kde4's system settings and go to desktop effects from there, it will let you change what it uses, ie: Xrender vs OpenGL, etc
<jordan> xomp: hwen things like that happen, i move my .kde directory to a new name. that clears your user config
<heroicwisdom> i see thanks for the info i dfo not want to use that, i like my two seprate displays.
<heroicwisdom> whats the command to restart the x server?
<jordan> xomp: .kde4 dir, i mean
<xomp> jordan, lol I delted my .kde directory in terminal from gnome
<dwidmann_laptop> heroicwisdom: just log out, go to restart x from the kdm menu, and log back in :)
<bascule> log out, or ctrl+alt+bksp <-- kills it dead be warned
<heroicwisdom> ok ill be back!
<bascule> as in no warning just stops and restarts X
<xomp> jordan, after killing my .kde4 directory, would logging in and out restart X or would I need to CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to accomplish that?
<dwidmann_laptop> bascule: and kills all X apps without saving, etc
<jordan> xomp: i'd do a full ctrl+alt+bkspace
<xomp> jordan, ok, brb :D
<jordan> xomp: good luck
<jordan> is there a way to restore my package versions to the original install version without a reinstall? an upgrade from backports messed up my kde4 install on hardy.
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I upgraded to Hardy and now my Firefox crashes all the time. Any hints?
<dwidmann_laptop> Jordan, yes, but it will take some work
<_crash_> note to self: dont hit ctrl+alt+bkspc again
<dwidmann_laptop> busfahrer: it's a beta, how in the world it got into an Ubuntu Release is beyond me.
<jordan> dwidmann_laptop: more work than its worth on a week-old install?
<dwidmann_laptop> jodan: no, not really, it's quite doable.
<jordan> dwidmann_laptop: cool. can you point me in the right direction?
<dwidmann_laptop> jordan: in fact, I've done it recently
<jordan> dwidmann_laptop: sweet
<heroicwisdom> yay it worked!
<xomp> bah, I think it's just busted beyond fixing guys :(
<heroicwisdom> are thier any good multimonitor utilites for linux like ultramon for windows?
<xomp> I can't bring up system settings to remove the advanced effects setting cuz everything is black :(
<jordan> xomp: can you log into kde4 as a different user?
<xomp> jordan, not sure, i only have this one account
<busfahrer`> Excuse me, ever since upgrading to Hardy (KDE 3.5.9 version), whenever text scrolls in a window (for example in Konversation), or when I open Yakuake, it feels slow, sluggish, you know what I mean. Any idea what could be behind this?
<jordan> xomp: i'd try creating another user and see if all is well with kde4 under the new user
<xomp> jordan, not a bad idea
<xomp> wow, not being able to create a user with appropriate capitalization is so frustrating...
<xomp> want to creat a user named "Joshua"? Too bad, your stuck with all lower case!!
<busfahrer`> anybody, please? :-(
<xomp> ok, kde4 is fine under another user
<xomp> anyway to copy some things from this user account to my old one?
<BluesKaj> busfahrer`, install htop and run it in the terminal to see what process is using up your resources
<xomp> pavel_, from ACS?
<busfahrer`> BluesKaj: my CPU is happy idling away
<jordan> xomp: yeah, you can as root. sudo cp ... ...
<dany89> nb m
<jordan> xomp: just be sure chown the files to the new user after you copy them
<dany89> ciau
<xomp> jordan, sorry, should have been more specific lol. Anyway to move the files that will make kde4 work again onto my old account from this new account?
<jordan> xomp: gotcha. im not sure which files kde stores your config in. i thought it would be .kde4
<uga> jordan: standard kde stores configs under wherever $KDEHOME points to
<uga> iirc kubuntu has modded it to default to .kde4
<xomp> jordan, yeah, I'm stumped :S thinking about just reloading the whole OS, I've made so many changes in my learning process that I have more than likely snafu'd plenty of things hah
<xomp> I'm thinking of replaceing gnome on my kids edubuntu box to kde4
<xomp> I think they would enjoy it much more, they seem bored with gnome.
<uga> xomp: I wanted to say games, but I installed some to a friend's kid last week, and I got very dissapointed
<uga> games now fail running fullscreen
<uga> unsupported video modes
<xomp> uga, you installed some games to a friend's kid? hehe
<uga> I had replaced their windows box for a linux kubuntu one
<uga> and obviously they "need" games =)
<xomp> ah lol
<xomp> yeah i took windows xp off the kids pc and put edubuntu on it instead
<uga> but most known games nice for kids like supertux would fail running
<uga> tuxracer worked, since it does not do fullscreen by default
<Zefir> I am using Kubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04. I have a Geforce 8800 GTS 320 MB. It all started with Compiz-Fusion. I tried installing the Snow plugin, compiled it and all, after reboot my screen went black. Since then every time I try to configure my gfx card, black screen after reboot...
<Zefir> The only way I can fix it is go to recovery and use xfix. I miss my Compiz-Fusion effects dearly. I will be very grateful if someone helps me get them back. Just ask away if you need anymore info...
<BluesKaj> !compiz | Zefir
<ubottu> Zefir: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<_crash_> lol
<Zefir> I think the problem has gone system-wide now, because every time I enable any graphics driver, well, no deal. Nevertheless, I shall try.
<_crash_> Im still afraid to install linux on my desktop.
<_crash_> Zefir: have you tried re-installing the gfx driver from scratch?
<Zefir> Some time ago. You mean purge and reintall?
<_crash_> yup
<_crash_> nuke n pave will fix anything
<_crash_> I hunger. I shall return later with more useless dribbel.
<Zefir> Will try in a moment, thank you.
<BluesKaj> Zefir, you may get more help in #compiz-fusion
<Zefir> As I've said, I think the problem has spread to my whole system. But I shall ask there.
<bascule> see if you can get the compiled plugin to remove cleanly
<bascule> then do a remove and reinstall of all compiz stuff
<Zefir> I think I'll reboot now, having purged and reinstalled the nvidia driver.
<bascule> also try a new user account
<Zefir> Well, there's this funny thing...
<Zefir> I get a black screen when I log out.
<bascule> hmmm, breakage
<Zefir> I'm a natural at breaking things, that is for sure.
<bascule> part if free os, so much can change :)
<bascule> of*
<Zefir> Someone should hire me for quality assurance, if I can't break it most people won't.
<bascule> well, they like that in dev places
<Zefir> Yay for career options.
<bascule> give it to Zefir for 2 days, he'll knacker it :)
<Zefir> I'll reboot now. Cya in a few minutes.
<bascule> k
<Zefir> Well, still got visual, but that's not surprising considering that I haven't turned the drivers on.
<Zefir> I usually use System -> Hardware Drivers Manager, yay or nay? I think there are several ways to do this...
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<al3x4ndr3> any repositore to get Qt 4.4 in Gutsy?
<norman_x> hi out there. how can I switch of the kubuntu-picture during system start, and how can I let me show the startings texts in 1280x1024 resolution? I run Kubuntu 8.04 - and sorry for my bad english
<_crash_> norman_x: thats actually a good question. Let me know if you get an answer on that one
<norman_x> _crash_: yeah ;-) I heard about that with 8.04 grub cannot be modified more in that way, is that correct?
<devath0> i think u can remove the splash screen pretty easy.. setting the res might be a bit more difficult
<_crash_> devath0: Well, for instance the bootup on Backtrack 3 is nice and pretty. So there has to be a way to mod it
<Zefir> What's the best way to enable/configure the nvidia_new drivers?
<devath0> _crash_: for removing the kubuntu splash u can use "sudo apt-get remove ksplash" << -- but im unsure of how to change the boot res.
<_crash_> devath0: Dont want to remove it so much as change it
<devath0> ah
<aleksandar> hello people
<Zefir> Enabling ANY graphics drivers just screws things up! Damn. Enabling nvidia drivers = black screen at next reboot.
<shaffy> can someone tell me how i list the read/write/executable attributes of a file?  is there an option via "ls"?
<BonesolTeraDyne> "ls -l" I believe
<Zefir> So, using EnvyNG gave me some interesting results in configuring my drivers.
<BonesolTeraDyne> That's a lowercase L, by the way
<Zefir> I got to the splash screen and after that I saw the "you're using low graphics settings now" window (I think), but it was all in a weird position, like, upper-right corner of the window in the lower-left corner of my screen...
<shaffy> BonesolTeraDyne: thanks.  that did it just fine.  much appreciated!
<xomp> can someone please help me? I've enabled the 'advanced desktop effects' under kde4 and now since doing that I can't see anything, desktop, taskbar, panel w/e. I've deleted .kde and it didn't help.
<BonesolTeraDyne> shaffy: Glad I could help
<shaffy> can someone help me with this error ( http://pastebin.com/d2ad51016 )?  i've been trying to add the Wine to kubuntu's sources list, however, this appears to be happening.
<Dragnslcr> xomp- #kubuntu-kde4 can probably help more
<xomp> Dragnslcr, I've tried there and waited for 40 mins with no response.
<xomp> Seems nobody is around today, no matter where you go lol. Maddening for someone needing help :(
<sroyz> ...
<xomp> Argh, I've wasted literally months with ubuntu just trying to get elementary things working. The day linux doesn't break by doing basic functions is the day I return to it. For now I'm going back to Windows, it's never let me down with basic functionality before.
<bascule> shaffy: try again, i can see it
<xomp> Cheers and Happy Mothers Day to all you Mothers in here!
<bascule> that was a straight 404 error, gone now
<shaffy> bascule: i still got the same error.
<shaffy>  http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list appears not to be present on the server
<bascule> put it in a browser, you will see it
<bascule> only 2 lines
<chillaKS> hi
<chillaKS> help!
<chillaKS> hello?
<bascule> shaffy: i get in browser and from wget
<BonesolTeraDyne> chillaKS: Just ask your question. If someone can help, they'll help
<shaffy> when you put the above address in your browser, you do not get a 404 error??
<bascule> nope
<BonesolTeraDyne> shaffy: nor do I
<shaffy> weird, now it works.
<chillaKS> BonesolTeraDyne I did a massive Gutsy upgrade and b0rkd the Kernel
<shaffy> weird, the file must have been absent?
<uga> shaffy: or you got an incorrect dns resolution
<BonesolTeraDyne> chillaKS: How, exactly? Mind providing details?
<uga> shaffy: or a cached response
<chillaKS> I cannot boot without initrd....bak
<uga> shaffy: or well, the server might have been buggy ;)
<BonesolTeraDyne> chillaKS: you mean the initrd prompt? are you using a dell?
<chillaKS> I mean the boot kernel has .bak at the end??
<BonesolTeraDyne> initramfs*
<shaffy> uga, BonesolTeraDyne and bascule thanks for the help.  it is appreciated.
<shaffy> :)
<bascule> np
<uga> wow, I feel praised for not doing nothing
<uga> s/nothing/anything
<BonesolTeraDyne> chillaKS: Has .bak at the end? I've never seen that happen before...
<chillaKS> BonesolTeraDyne is not a dell, grub and the the files in boot dont match
<bascule> uga: you bothered to check and answer, that is enough :)
<BonesolTeraDyne> Sadly, I'm not sure. I don't mess with grub all that much.
<bascule> it must be looking for that initrd
<chillaKS> BonesolTeraDyne and the recovery kernel has dpkg.bak
<shaffy> i have a file, "WordFlashReader-0.99.9.pl" which is supposed to be an executable.  after performing chmod 755 on the file, and attempting to excute it in a terminal, i get the following error: "bash: WordFlashReader-0.99.9.pl: command not found"   any ideas anyone?
<BonesolTeraDyne> shaffy: did you try "./WordFlashReader-0.99.9.pl" ?
<shaffy> BonesolTeraDyne:   thanks :)
<Zefir> This is so frustrating...
<chillaKS> anyone?
<chillaKS> the updater is borken
<Corvix> chillaKS: tried a sudo update-grub ?
<chillaKS> how to fix a kernel issue?
<BonesolTeraDyne> chillaKS: since it's a kernel problem, you might want to try to get an aswer from #ubuntu.
<BonesolTeraDyne> answer*
<BonesolTeraDyne> It's worth a shot
<chillaKS> BonesolTeraDyne why???!!
<chillaKS> I am using kubuntu
<bascule> chillaKS: let's see a paste of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zefir> After running EnvyNG and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg I managed to get to the Nvidia splash screen, and then the screen went all... Umm... Torn up? It was in stripes, nothing in it's right place, looked like a refresh problem...
<bascule> and ls /boot
<BonesolTeraDyne> The kernel is used in both ubuntu and kubuntu. They're the same kernel
<chillaKS> bascule k brb
<Zefir> Perhaps I need another program to configure my monitor? But I can't find any...
<chillaKS> don't leave
<bascule> ?
<bascule> Zefir: nvidia-settings-manager
<BonesolTeraDyne> bascule: he's probably gone to get the info for you.
<Corvix> Zefir: tried nvidia-settings
<bascule> is it without manager now, I dunno :)
<Zefir> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<bascule> hmm
 * Trevinyo è assente: Pero ora assente.
<Zefir> I tried that a thousand times. Black screen.
<bascule> envy eh?
<Zefir> Using Hardware Drivers Manager = black screen after reboot.
<Zefir> Using envy = the situation described above, splash screen, torn up view, but it's SOMETHING at least.
<bascule> try #nvidia
<Zefir> Ok.
<Zefir> Once, just once, I managed to get a WHITE screen and I saw my compiz-fusion effects (the windows burn up when I minimize them, sweet)...
<Itaku> im using KDE5 and when i play a song no sound comes out
<Itaku> KDE4
<bascule> amarok?
<Itaku> yup
<bascule> try changing outputs
<Itaku> how?
<bascule> settings configure amarok engine
<Itaku> doesnt work
<Itaku> no sound on my comp works at all
<Itaku> not just amarok
<bascule> ah
<bascule> kmix shows a card and the volumes are ok?
<Itaku> wheres kmix?
<weswh-> what's the syntax to remove something with apt?
<bascule> alt+f2 kmix <return>
<bascule> aot-get remove <thing?
<bascule> apt-get*
<Itaku> alt+f2 doesnt do anything
<bascule> ?
<Itaku> i typed kmix in terminal
<bascule> ok
<Itaku> and a megaphone with lines show up
<bascule> hmm
<bascule> this is kmix :)
<bascule> volume sliders
<Itaku> ok
<weswh-> so, apt-get* install <package>?
<Itaku> al of them are aat max
<sparr__> aptitude wants to remove hundreds of packages that apt-get doesnt.  how can i convince it not to?
<Zefir> So much for getting help on #nvidia, no response. *sigh*
<bascule> weswh-: no, apt-get remove package_name to remove things
<Itaku> all of the bars are at max
<bascule> is the green light on on front?
<Itaku> green light on on front?
<Zefir> Should be under the slider.
<Itaku> there are no green dots
<bascule> at the top of the slider called front there is a green light
<bascule> oh
<Itaku> theres nothing under slider
<Itaku> and theres check mark boxes
<Zefir> Oh, on top in outpot, under in input. Hm, weird that.
<Zefir> Check mark boxes? Huh.
<egork> where can I configure how the ntfs-3g partition is auto-mounted by app-launcher?
<Itaku> im using nvidia btw
<bascule> never used nvidia sound
<bascule> try in a shell alsamixer
<Itaku> k
<Itaku> aah it worked
<Itaku> thanks a million
<Itaku> you should be +o
<bascule> np :)
<bascule> heh, never!! :D
<bascule> press escape to exit that
<bascule> if you close the shell it tends to crash
<egork> #kubuntu-kde4
<bascule> !ntfs
<egork> never mind that pleas, my question should be asked in that channel.
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<bascule> !ntfs =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<egork> actually my problem is not witht the driver itself, just where to tell kde or ubuntu to mount new ntfs partitions with utf8
<Wesley> libqt4-assistant libqt4-core libqt4-dbus libqt4-designer libqt4-gui libqt4-network libqt4-opengl libqt4-qt3support libqt4-script libqt4-sql libqt4-svg libqt4-test libqt4-xml libqtcore4 libqtgui4
<endafy> hey i was wondering if kde 4 is worth the download
<endafy> im on 3.5.9
<endafy> like full kde installed and everything
<Wesley> i wanna remove these packages but it wanna take whole kde4 with it how to remove only the packages i want to remove
<bascule> depends if you wanna play with newness
<uga> endafy: I suggest you to wait till 4.1 is out if you want to use it on a daily basis
<endafy> well yes but stability is a matter
<endafy> o ok ty
<egork> KDE4 works for me... not perfect, but no reason to downgrade to KDE3 neither.
<bascule> leave it then :)
<uga> endafy: kde 4.0 is for testing purposes only
<endafy> ahh
<uga> and coding
<endafy> lol
<endafy> i used it once and didnt know how to use it
<endafy> the whole icons as a widget confused me a bit
<bascule> Wesley: just put sudo apt-get remove in front of that list
<BluesKaj> kde3 is not a downgrade , it's mature desktop that works fine without silly eye candy widgets etc.
<bascule> :)
<endafy> i love kde3
<endafy> i hope it only gets more stable
<Wesley> bascule i did it takes whole kde4 with it
<bascule> oh
<uga> endafy: that'll be hard. kde 3.x has gone so many releases speeding it up and making it more stable
<uga> and 4.0 was written from scratch
<Wesley> ah shit i pushed enter
<bascule> Wesley: well kde4 does need those :)
<uga> it'll take some time reaching the same level of robustness
<endafy> how do i get the cool kde 4 menu in kde3
<bascule> now that I read them
<uga> endafy: arf, you don't. Just wait =)
<Wesley> bascule i was trying to get Qt still on 4.3
<bascule> what is it now?
<egork> bluesKaj :-) yesterday is not a downgrade too, but it is rock solid if you ask me :-)
<uga> endafy: and it's fugly anyway, white, not themed...
<bascule> !info libqt4-core
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 core non-GUI functionality runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.4-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1993 kB, installed size 5712 kB
<bascule> it is 4.3
<Wesley> in backport it is Qt 4.4
<bascule> oh
<endafy> well so is the current menu the kickoff style menu is annoying i just wanted something like suse's menu
<bascule> and you have upgraded to find it broken?
<Wesley> theres now may to not upgrade Qt 4.3
<bascule> maybe if you removed backports source and retry update .. ?
<bascule> just a though, there are ways of forcing versions in apt IIRC
<Wesley> i backport there is kde4 upgrade
<bascule> yeah
<Itaku> on my keyboard i got three keys that control the volume but when i press it they dont work how do i make them work??
<BluesKaj> egork, kde4 wasn't stable on my pc , crashed & hung alot , and those crtooney widgets ,who needs them. Hence I dumped it :P
<yulprand> hola
<egork> itaku have you tried keytouch application?
<BluesKaj> BBL , gotta set up the sprinklers
<endafy> Loved kde for a while ever since 1.4
<uga> Itaku: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<Wesley> Blueskaj dont mesh with garfield
<yulprand> hola
<yulprand> como puedo entrar al chat en español
<uga> uhm... is there a kubuntu-es maybe?
<bascule> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<uga> yulprand: escribe /join #kubuntu-es
<yulprand> umm i don`t know
<yulprand> vaaya thanks
<yereth> hi guys
<bascule> hello
<yereth> I recently updated to 8.04 and have all kinds of problems
<yereth> I fixed my nvidia stuff
<yereth> but now no sound
<endafy> well watashi nihongo nishi neo ubuntu - jp?
<yereth> alsaconf doesn't exist
<yereth> although I do have alsa-utils installed
<yereth> any thoughts?
<Zefir> How did you fix nvidia stuff, yereth?
<bascule> yereth: I think alsaconf got dropped a while ago
<yereth> appeared that grup didn't update properly, and was still loading the -14 kernel
<yereth> bascule: any idea why my sound suddenly doesn't work?
<yereth> or how I can reconfigure?
<endafy> watashi nihongo, nishi neo ubuntu-jp?
#kubuntu 2009-05-04
<alfredo> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<genii> !es | alfredo
<ubottu> alfredo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alfredo> hola
<genii> alfredo: EG:   /join #kubuntu-es
<baker> hi all
<francisco> join #sexo
<Rusty_Q> 9.04 is absolutely incredible
<faileas> ^^
<faileas> unless you have an intel card ;p
<faileas> though they seem to have fixes the random glitchage i had
<genii> or UniChrome
<faileas> unichrome has NEVER worked right ;p
<faileas> (on anything)
<genii> This is true
<genii> Intels *used* to be like de-facto standard
<faileas> intels arn't as crappy as most people think
<Rusty_Q> nvidia ftw
<genii> I like also my nvidia
<faileas> Rusty_Q: different markets tho
<genii> faileas: I have a 945gm in my laptop, works fine there
<Rusty_Q> I love the Compiz-like effects that KDE offers
<faileas> you don't get unichrome or intel integrated graphics unless you had it inside
<Rusty_Q> the snow effect is awesome
<faileas> you get nvidia on purpose ;p
<faileas> on another note...
 * faileas thinks he loves the atom platform ;p
<dylan_> hello all
<dylan_> i require kubuntu support :)
<genii> !ask | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dylan_> i cannot see my external hard drive on kubuntu. it isnt being detected
<dylan_> it worked with an erlier version of kubuntu, i recently upgraded and it nolonger works
<dylan_> my display wont go any higher then 1024x768, even though my monitor suports higher
<xcdfgkjhgcv> How do I stop Rhythmbox from using over 20% of my CPU?
<roly> hi What do you friends
<pinkbox> i have latest release and geforce 7300 gt, when my system boots i get blank screen. if i edit the xorg.conf i can get in recovery mode , and run startx
<pinkbox> it works fine. but when i reboot i just get a blank screen when x loads
<BluesKaj> pinkbox , make sure you have the right default driver by checking in adept
<pinkbox> im using nvidia
<pinkbox> its changed in xorg.conf . If i run startx it loads fine. but when i reboot and it is loaded on startup i get blank screen
<BluesKaj> editing xorg is no longer as effective as it was in older kubuntus..the newer releases depend on HAL much more , hence less flexible
<dylan_> can somebody tell me how to mount an external hard drive ?
<roque_> Where is it connected?
<dylan_> usb
<genii> dylan_: Do you know what the /dev   name for the hard drive is, how many partitions and what type they are? (ntfs ext2/3    etc)
<dylan_> yes. its is titles EXTDRV and its ntfs
<dylan_> one partition
<BluesKaj> dylan_ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/how-to-auto-mount-ext4-external-hard-drive-ubuntu-jaunty-697634/
<root1> alguem pode me ajudar por favot ?
<root1> :[
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Rusty_Q> I tried installing Kubuntu 9.04 on ext4
<Rusty_Q> didn't get very far past grub
<roque_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Rusty_Q> so back on ext3 I am
<BluesKaj> !pm | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<roque_> If you have the device name in /dev mount will likely get the partition type from the partition descriptor
<dylan_> blueskaj, im not trying to be rude
<genii> dylan_: "EXTDRV" would not be a devicename. A device name would be something like /dev/sdz1
<roque_> Rusty_Q what kind of error did you get?
<BluesKaj> yes , I know but it's easier just to use the infobot , dylan_ ...dunno much about mounting external drives
<dylan_> okay :)
<dylan_> genii, how do i find out the device name ?
<Rusty_Q> roque_ it said it couldn't find xterm
<genii> dylan_: In the results of command: sudo fdisk -l                   will show it. Please do not paste results in this channel however. Use pastebin if more than a couple lines.
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ahmos> hi , how i can install amarok 1.4.10 on jaunty jakalope
<yml> in the past a couple of week ago when I was moving my mounse in the bottom right corner I was able to rotate the "desktop cube"
<roque_> Rusty_Q, that doesn't seem to a filesystem-related error
<yml> now nothing is happening. is that a new bugs introduce in the recent updates I have applied or did I mess up my settings
<Rusty_Q> it worked fine after I reinstalled with ext3
<Rusty_Q> it's not a big deal
<BluesKaj> ahmos , look for amarok14 in adept
<dylan_> genii, the command listed my 2 internal hard drives, but not my external usb drive
<ahmos> blueskaj it's only amarok 2.0.2
<genii> dylan_: Then it's not seeing it for some reason.
<ahmos> and i think that the old version has much features than the newer one
<BluesKaj> ahmos , open adept sources and enable third party software
<genii> dylan_: Do a usual hardware/wiring check. EG: Is it getting electrical power? Are the cords securely plugged into both ends?
<dylan_> genii. thank you for your help. i just unpluged the usb. and plugged it back in. it is now recognized. :)
<genii> dylan_: You're welcome
<dylan_> (L)
<ahmos> BluesKaj i have only one repos http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ahmos , this site has the repos for sources.list for amarok14 https://launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa
<ahmos> BluesKaj where i crammesan find a list of repositories for other programs, for example kde packports ...?!
<BluesKaj> ahmos , alt+F2 then copy and paste : kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list into the dialog box that pops up . click on edit /select all , the copy and paste the text from the list to http://paste.ubuntu.com  , so we can lok at your sources.list and tell what you need to add.
<BluesKaj> lok=look
<ahmos> BluesKaj http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/163899/
<roque_> Some time ago, there was a way to find out to which /dev file a hotplugged device was mapped. I think it appeared in /var/log/messages
<roque_> Anyone remembers this?
<BluesKaj> ahmos delete the # from line 39
<jason__> hey all, does anyone know the status of broadcom 4318 wireless cards in jaunty?  do i have to do the ndiswrapper thing?
<jason__> the b43-fwcutter doesn't work for me
<BluesKaj> ahmos , also put a # in front of deb on line 1
<naught101> Hi, I want to completely wipe all my power management settings, and start from scratch. what config file will I have to delete, and what packages will I have to re-install?
<naught101> files(s)*
<BluesKaj> ahmos , then in the terminal : sudp apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amarok14
<ahmos> BluesKaj done
<tdapple> looking for a good identica client?
<BluesKaj> BBL..tv with wifey
<yamishi> does anyone knows how to install an encore ENUWI-G2 in jaunty?
<derelict> testing
<derelict> nice
<roque_> noone remembers?
<genii> yamishi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618723
<genii> roque_: dmesg|tail
<emanuel__> hey
<dylan_> how would i go about changing my screen res to 1280x1024 ? under display - system settings its seems to max out at 1024x768. can i change it elcewhere ?
<roque_> genii: yes, but it now doesn't show the /dev file where each usb device is mapped. I seem to recall it did
<genii> roque_: might be something if you: ls /proc/bus/usb
<roque_> No, that doesn't show anything
<ahmos> BluesKaj look at this please ,it is somthing about key and i couldn't solve it
<ahmos> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/163907/
<ahmos> :(
<genii> roque_: Maybe try: grep usb  /proc/devices             then in the results are numbers. Those numbers are also directories in /proc , so look in there
<ahmos> it seems that blueskaj is not here so can anybody help me
<ahmos> please :)
<genii> ahmos: sudo gpg - -recv-keys B9F1C432AE74AE63 && gpg –export –armor B9F1C432AE74AE63  | sudo apt-key add - && sudo gpg - -recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<genii>  && gpg –export –armor B9F1C432AE74AE63  | sudo apt-key add -
<genii> WAIT
<genii> ahmos: sudo gpg - -recv-keys B9F1C432AE74AE63 && gpg –export –armor B9F1C432AE74AE63  | sudo apt-key add - && sudo gpg - -recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5 &&  gpg –export –armor 7D2C7A23BF810CD5  | sudo apt-key add -
<genii> I hit enter by accident earlier in middle of replacing the pubkey
<ahmos> so should i copy these two lines an paste it in terminal,
<wirechief_> genii why is the export a different key ?
<wirechief_> genii or is just for an example ?
<ahmos> ha ha haa , i'm confused
<wirechief_> ahmos i would think that if your adding the first key BDF something it needs to be exported with same key but i dont know what the example is meant for ?
<ahmos> wirechief_ couls you look http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/163907/ and tell me what to do step by step please
<wirechief_> ahmos oh wait he has two keys thats being added
<wirechief_> ahmos just copy and paste the coding that genii gave you into a terminal and hit enter that should do it.
<genii> ahmos: The first one was a mistake which had the different key. Use the second one I gave
<dag_> @all: hello everyone
<ahmos> genii i get this usage: gpg [options] [filename]
<dag_> I can't save changes in Kmenu...any hints?
<genii> ahmos: For some reason my copy/paste made two "-" into "- -"  ... one moment I'll rectify
<ahmos> oh
<wirechief_> --recv-key
<wirechief_> just push em together
<genii> sudo gpg --recv-keys B9F1C432AE74AE63 && gpg --export --armor B9F1C432AE74AE63  | sudo apt-key add - && sudo gpg --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5 &&  gpg --export --armor 7D2C7A23BF810CD5  | sudo apt-key add -
<genii> ahmos: The above one should work properly for you now
<dag_> after some changes inside KMenu, the system settings update still going: it finish and then restart everytime
<tdapple> anyone using karmic?
<ahmos> genii :) sorry i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/163918/
<dag_> ahmos: i think you shoul "sudo chmod -R ahmos /home/ahmos/"
<hectorjr99> Hello?
<hectorjr99> Emmm... Im noobie and need some support...
<hectorjr99> anybody?
<dag_> hectorjr99: there's plenty of people, just ask! :D
<hectorjr99> Ok! Thanks!!!!
<hectorjr99> I just migrate from the Intrepid Ibex to Jaunty Jackalope; and Im having some Video Card Issues...
<genii> ahmos: I forgot sudo in these commands: sudo gpg --export --armor 7D2C7A23BF810CD5  | sudo apt-key add -
<hectorjr99> Dunno what to do...
<hectorjr99> My video is going slow... I read that there are some patches for it, but I tried them up, and they just broke my brand new Jaunty Jackalope OS...
<tdapple> any good kde apps for identi.ca
<hectorjr99> Anybody knows what should I do? Shoul I go back to the Intrepid Ibex version?
<ahmos> genii thank you very much for your time you did it ;)
<genii> ahmos: Apologies on my typos, I am very tired tonight. Glad we finally got it
<genii> tdapple: Well, not kde but: http://beans.seartipy.com/2008/08/07/posting-to-identica-from-ubuntu-804-using-gwibber-client/     looks pretty interesting
<roque_> Which video card brand/model/drivers?
<hectorjr99> Ok
 * wirechief_ hands genii a double cup of ubuntu bean coffee
<ahmos> genii don't apologies please :) you are a hero
<genii> wirechief_: Yay, coffee! Although soon I'm off for sleep, hopefully. Tomorrow is workday
<wirechief_> genii work is a swear word ;)
<josemanuel_> yes
<ahmos> thank you too wirechief
<tdapple> just found choqok ....seems like a solid microblogging client
<josemanuel_> where you from
<josemanuel_> all people
<wirechief_> ahmos np genii did all the work ;)
<josemanuel_> really
<josemanuel_> i am from mexico
<genii> josemanuel_: We are from all over. If you have some Kubuntu support question, you can ask the question here... if you want more social talk not support related, please use #kubuntu-oftopic
<hectorjr99> Excuse me, but, do anybody knows where do I find the "hardware" is already installed in my PC??? Im new in Kubuntu... :S
<roque_> Try the command hwinfo
<hectorjr99> Thanks!!
<binskipy2u> hey guys, anyone have a great "how-to" to setup, tweak, find the best apps for kubuntu?
<hectorjr99> Nop... that command aint worked...
<josemanuel_> yes
<hectorjr99> in konsole?
<josemanuel_> i new this i dont know use ubuntu 8.04
<Dragnslcr> binskipy2u- just browse through KPackageKit, Adept, or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<roque_> Sorry, it's lshw, not hwinfo
<ramon> hi can anyone help me?
<ramon> !alsa
<binskipy2u> i was using ubuntu, but went back to kubuntu
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<josemanuel_> me too
<binskipy2u> i like kde 4.2.2. more then gnome 2.26
<binskipy2u> feels like a real OS for some reason lol
<hectorjr99> Ok here it is... Im using my DELL INSPIRON 6400 with a obile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics (the one with issues... :( ...)
<hectorjr99> Thanks, that command worked perfecto!!!
<hectorjr99> shoot... it a Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<josemanuel_> of terminal
<josemanuel_> you mede this
<hectorjr99> and the jaunty jackalope is slow as hell...
<ramon> Hello all...I'm in trouble of sound system...I do have sound in amarok, but none at video player...does anybody know how do i fix it?
<hectorjr99> I love how it looks, but if I cant find a solution soon, Ill go back to Intrepid Ibex...
<Dragnslcr> hectorjr99- I know that some of the Intel drivers are a bit broken. The forums probably have tons of information about it
<binskipy2u> i cant stand the new amarok
<hectorjr99> I tried!! I swear!!!
<ramon> anybody?
<josemanuel_> all people have linux
<binskipy2u> i use vlc to play all my music, video
<ajavid> hi
<binskipy2u> works for everything, visualizations, lyrics, album art are over rated
<josemanuel_> hi ajavid
<ajavid> I heard 9.04 released with kde3 also?
<roque_> try glxinfo | grep render
<ajavid> is this true and if so, where can I get it?
<wirechief_> ramon have you searched launchpad for others with similar issues ?  or use google ?
<hectorjr99> here is what is posted in launchpad for my problem...
<ramon> what do you mean?
<hectorjr99> slow perfomance and tiling issues on i915 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/349314/comments/49)
<wirechief_> ramon check here and research with search for similar issues https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<hectorjr99> and the patches are right here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apw/lp349314-jaunty/
<roque_> Just check if you are using hardware acceleration
<hectorjr99> BUT!!! When I installed them the first (and only) time, IT WORKED, but, when i rebooted, kubuntu aint load again...
<hectorjr99> (how do I chek that???)
<roque_> See my message above
<KWGoD> anyone know why my sound on the internet is not working?
<hectorjr99> get fences failed: -1
<hectorjr99> param: 6, val: 0
<hectorjr99> direct rendering: Yes
<hectorjr99> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM GEM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2
<wirechief_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/  KWGoD check here for your issues
<hectorjr99> (Sorry for the multiple post...)
<cbwcjw> Hey guys, I have a question about Kubuntu Jaunty. I cant seem to get my wireless to work. http://tinyurl.com/9kfa7q
<mot_> question: any idea why the interface for vlc in 9.04 is now separated? (play window and control window) when it used to be one unit?
<roque_> Hardware acceleration is enabled and the correct driver is loaded. Is this Jaunty or Ibex?
<hectorjr99> Jaunty
<roque_> But you said above it wasn't working anymore once rebooted
<hectorjr99> It worked, until I rebooted, 'cause, when i did so, my pc got stucked, and said something like, gave up waiting for root device. common problems... etc...
<wirechief_> cbwcjw try looking for similar issues here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=wifi+not+working+kubuntu&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<KWGoD> the sound on my comp hasnt worked since i upgraded kubuntu
<roque_> And how did you solve it? Because now it's working
<hectorjr99> I tried loggin in safe mode, and said something like, "the following error was encountered. you may need to update your configuration to solve this"
<hectorjr99> (I had to clean install Jaunty again...)
<KWGoD> help?
<wirechief_> KWGoD: check into #alsa in the am when people are around, you can ask for the alsa script and run it according to the instructions
<hectorjr99> But its slow again...
<cbwcjw> wirecheif_: Yea nothing really fits because jaunty seems to not use knetworkmanager
<roque_> Ok. So now you have a Jaunty that works Ok except that's slow
<hectorjr99> and i dont want to apply the patch 'cause im scared about breaking my pc AGAIN.
<cbwcjw> wirecheif_: Im on gnome right now though.
<hectorjr99> Yep!
<KWGoD> so no help now?
<hectorjr99> That's right!
<hectorjr99> (really slow...)
<hectorjr99> I mean it...
<wirechief_> KWGoD:  i can meet you there...
<KWGoD> ok
<hectorjr99> I had no trouble when i migrated from windows to Intrepid Ibex, but now... im having kinda headache out from this...
<roque_> See this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance? There are instructions to revert to the Ibex driver
<jasael> viva san roque
<cbwcjw> !es | jasael
<ubottu> jasael: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hectorjr99> Thank you roque_ im gonna take a look...
<jasael> ok ok sorry people
<jasael> i like the english languaje
<hectorjr99> ubottu: Puedo postear el mismo problema en el otro canal??? (solo que en español)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hectorjr99> xD
<cbwcjw> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<roque_> Perhaps you should try the "Problem: EXA performance has regressed since Intrepid, but returns when using Greedy Migration" first
<hectorjr99> Thanks
<jasael> but my question is , to be or no to be?
<hectorjr99> mmm
<hectorjr99> I did so
<hectorjr99> the last time
<hectorjr99> When mi JJ messed up
<jasael> omg
<hectorjr99> that's exactly what i did
<roque_> It cannot damage your system. Make the change to xorg.conf, reboot and see if it works. If not, undo the changes and try the driver change
<hectorjr99> Ok!!!
<hectorjr99> ill try just that!!1
<jasael> bye bye
<hectorjr99> See ya soon!
<roque_> Good luck!
<hectorjr99> Thank you!
<eross> is kde3.5 forked, active, or dead?
<genii> eross: There is a beta 9.04/kde3 iso
<eross> cool
<genii> eross: The http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/   where they are is linked to off an official Kubuntu page. So at least active.
<genii> eross: No support is provided for these, AFAIK
<eross> ok thanks
<genii> eross: np
<juan> hola
<genii> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hectorjr99> roque_: Hello?
<hectorjr99> Aint worked...
<hectorjr99> Im about to go nuts!!!
<hectorjr99> T_______T (Jaunty must hate me...)
<hectorjr99> I need help!
<hectorjr99> My video card aint working properly!!!
<hectorjr99> Im having trouble with a Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<p_quarles> hectorjr99: yes, the driver is troublesome in Jaunty; there's no guaranteed fix, unfortunately
<hectorjr99> THANKS!!!
<hectorjr99> p_quarles: What should I do???
<p_quarles> hectorjr99: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<p_quarles> hectorjr99: read through that, and take the "advanced users" warning seriously; it worked okay for me, but the UXA setting is a bit unstable, so ymmv
<hectorjr99> p_quarles: Thanks, im checking it out. (what do you recommend me to do?)
<hectorjr99> p_quarles: You were having the same trouble? And you fixed it using that tutorial? Im not an advanced user, should I take the risk? (I have installed Jaunty Jackalope 3 times today, because of using tutorials to fix the video card issue... T__T Im tired...) What should I do???
<p_quarles> hectorjr99: well, he gives instructions for reverting the changes, and they work fine; I don't think it's too risky, but things can go wrong
<genii> What do you have to lose at this point, really?
<p_quarles> hectorjr99: if the problems are that bad, the safest bet is to revert to Intrepid with its more stable Intel drivers
<hectorjr99> p_quarles: Things WENT really wrong with me using that tuto... My Jaunty really messed up, it wont even boot up... thats why I tell you...
<p_quarles> hectorjr99: the one I just posted???
<hectorjr99> Yep! the same one!!!
<hectorjr99> :D
<p_quarles> hectorjr99: which method did you try? the new kernel, or the changes that fix the current kernel?
<hectorjr99> i know i aint got no more things to lose... (i have already lost everithing...)
<hectorjr99> Download the relevant packages
<bk> hello
<maco> what tuts are you using for the video card? ive just been using the MigrationHeuristic greedy one and it's working fine
<hectorjr99> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<hectorjr99> this on
<hectorjr99> one
<bk> is there an app that runs just like itunes?
<hectorjr99> p_quarles: Im using the firt method...
<hectorjr99> p_quarles: Should I try the second one?
<p_quarles> hectorjr99: worth a shot; I'd suggest using Intrepid, though, if you don't want to spend more time figuring it out
<hectorjr99> Well... It worked for you...
<hectorjr99> Must work for me too...
<hectorjr99> (wich method did you use?)
<hectorjr99> firs or second?
<p_quarles> hectorjr99: they both worked for me, but the first method disabled apparmor, which I didn't care for
<hectorjr99> maco: Wich tuto did you use???
<hectorjr99> p_quarles: Okay... im giving it a shot... gonna try the second method...
<hectorjr99> wish me luck...
<hectorjr99> T__T
<hectorjr99> its late... and im tired...
<bk> is there an app that is just like itunes?
<roque_> Is your PC 64 bits?
<Oceanwatcher> Maybe a stupid question, but... I have been using computers for a loooong time, but not been very much on IRC. And Quassel is totally new for me. Is there a way to click or a shortcut-whatever to make it easier to reply to a person? I like prefixing an answer with the name of the person...
<r3c0n> man  o man.. running kubuntu 9.04 on this 38" panasonic badboy with overscan disabled is a geek's wet dream come true :D
<hectorjr99> roque_: It's x86
<r3c0n> how can i verify the credibility of a repo?
<r3c0n> im trying to install freenx server on kubuntu 9.04, but the only repo i found is one without a gpg signature..
<r3c0n> http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu j
<roque_> But 32 bits. Because there are 64 bits kernel packages linked in that tutorial
<hectorjr99> really???
<hectorjr99> Its 32 bits...
<hectorjr99> How do I use that tuto though?
<roque_> Then everything is Ok. Just asking
<hectorjr99> ok...
<hectorjr99> No problem
<hectorjr99> Well... I think it was good as an experience... ... maybe Jaunty Jackalope is not for my pc... T__T
<hectorjr99> Gonna try the second one...
<hectorjr99> If anything goes wrong... Ill let you know... (hopefully...)
<hectorjr99> See Ya!!!
<mhall> hello all. I upgraded Kubuntu to Jaunty and knetworkmanager and jockey-kde quit being able to enable and use the Broadcom STA driver so now my wireless does not work. What do I need to do to fix it?
<hectorjr99> And thanks you so much!!!
<suhartanto> ping
<suhartanto> hii anybody home
<suhartanto> hii
<XPS_M1330> I started copying large amount of file to a USB disk. plasma crashed, reloaded, now the "I" icon in the tray isn't there anymore but the process is still running. How can I shut it down so I can dismount my harddrive without damaging the FAT32 filesystem?
<bindaas> XPS_M1330:do you have konsole ?
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> i just upgraded to 9.04 and my wireless doesnt work
<sachin> hello i cant upgrade to 9.04. can anyone help me
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: Which wireless adapter?
<DaSkreech> sachin: a little more information please
<wizardslovak> hmmm i dont really know
<wizardslovak> how can i find it?
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> can you try that?
<wizardslovak> here it says its intel pro wireless card
<DaSkreech> What do you see when you type sudo lshw -C network ?
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<wizardslovak> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/163984/
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: ok great what does iwconfig say ?
<wizardslovak> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/163985/
<ubsafder> hello
<wizardslovak> in system setting -> network connections i did new wireless connection tho but i cant turn it on
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: There is no enable button?
<wizardslovak> no
<ubsafder> how can i format a drive FAT32 and mark all bad blocks
<wizardslovak> in network management i see connection but no "connect" or"enable" button
<wizardslovak> before on 8.04 version wireless worked perfectly, now i upgraded to 9.04 and it doesnt work
<DaSkreech> Which Kubuntu are you using?
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Hrrm
<DaSkreech> try install wicd
<wizardslovak> its installing
<chx> now that i actually reinstalled Jaunty, it's cool.
<chx> I SO missed a cube task switcher since i tried compiz.
<mauricio> anybody from LA
<geek_> lol
<geek_> the cube is awesome ;)
 * geek_ does wonder how long before it becomes a standard on all OSes ;p
<DaSkreech> When they have more than one desktop
<DaSkreech> Oh wait. There is only one OS with that
<geek_> lol
<dennisduffy> anyone able to get bluetooth to work with most recent stable?
<geek_> DaSkreech: there's the BSDs ;p
<DaSkreech> Still UNIX
<geek_> er
<geek_> reactos?
<geek_> ;p
<DaSkreech> Not an OS
 * DaSkreech ducks
<geek_> i'm clutching at straws here ;p
<geek_> erf
 * geek_ wonders why a crt is less readable than a LCD...
<geek_> the crt is actually at a lower res, and the text feels... wierdly distantish
<geek_> might be this STUPID table tho ><
<tis_me> There's a bug report stating that the new bluetooth driver didn't work on some dongles
<tis_me> They are:Bluetooth doesn't work for at least the following devices:
<tis_me>     ID 1131:1001 Integrated System Solution Corp. KY-BT100 Bluetooth Adapter
<tis_me>     ID 1131:1004 Integrated System Solution Corp. Bluetooth Device
<tis_me>     ID 2001:f111 D-Link Corp. [hex] DBT-122 Bluetooth adapter
<tis_me>     ID 0a5c:200a Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth dongle
<dennisduffy> i was reading a bug report stating that there is a daemon that should be running that i think is not
<tis_me> There's a fix
<tis_me> See http://www.nabble.com/-Intrepid,-Jaunty--SRU:-Fix-bluetooth-hci-timout-td22779130.html
<dennisduffy> thanks!
<tis_me> No problem, my bluetooth mouse wasn't working 'cause the upgrade rewrote my xorg.conf  :(
<chx> but edges and corners do not work/act weird -- cube works but present windows apparently does not :(
<rakoth> Hi!
<rakoth> Can anyone help me with updating from 8.04 to 9.04? Is it possible?
<RurouniJones> Anyone know how I can manually set the CPU Frequency? I have set "Power Management" to a userspace profile now I just need to change the frequency manually. Any ideas? I don't want to install the gnome-applets just for cpufreq-selector
<RurouniJones> Got it - cpufrequtils
<ubuntu_> close
<joshjtl> hey folks, trying to record sound... not able to with audacity or kwave.e..
<robinp> rakoth: look on the ubuntu 9.04 install page
<chx> rakoth: possible>
<chx> rakoth: possible? yes.
<chx> rakoth: desireable? not necessarily. you end with a mix of kde3 and 4 and i myself ended up reinstalling after that.
<rakoth> chx,robinp: it requires disabling 3rd party repos, and fails after that!
<DaSkreech> what are we talking about?
<rakoth> chx,robinp: And 8.10 upgraded OK with the same repos =)
<rakoth> DaSkreech: girls, as usual
<DaSkreech> You disabled your third party Girl repo?
<JohanSJA> j #rubyonrails
<cjae> ok how do I make software manager kpackage or whatever it is use a password?
<eagles0513875> cjae: you do that when you start installing stuff it will ask you after you hit ok to installing dependencies for a program
<cjae> ah
<cjae> um yah kpackage didnt ask me for password
<cjae> 9.04
<cjae> I just installed vlc and it never asked, keep it mind I know that sudo is remembered for a few minutes
<cjae> also how does one make kwallet as soon as you select kontact
<evilGary> owww, the kubuntu installer looks nicer than (many) versions ago when I last played with kubuntu
<kbmaniac> Hi, is anyone here using the fglrx ati driver and has desktop effects working ?
<kbmaniac> when I enable desktop effects I get black screen flashes and the display is unusable
<tony__> hello
<samim> hello
<alex___> hi all
<alex___> oh, people!!!
<samim> I have a problem with my sound card, anyone can help??
<alex___> а руссий народ есть?
<alex___> *русский
<Pepeg> hi everybody
<Rusty_Q> can someone please help me?
<Rusty_Q> I'm trying to install amarok 1.4, using the packages here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa
<Rusty_Q> however there are 2 deb files that won't install because they depend on eachother
<jussi01> Rusty_Q: sudo dpkg -i package1.deb package2.deb
<jussi01> or just add the repo to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rusty_Q> it worked, thanks
<gigasoft> how can i make kde start many transparent ?
<Rusty_Q> another problem, Amarok 1.4 says "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers"
<ocs> hi. I have messed up something while upgrading. now, I can't launch kde environment. what can I do ?
<eagles0513875> ocs: does it hang on the loading screen
<ocs> eagles0513875: I can't choose it in the list of the environments. Now I'm using xfce
<eagles0513875> ocs: is this a kubuntu install that you installed xfce on
<ocs> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> ok did it ask you what desktop manager you wanted to use
<ocs> eagles0513875: yes. and kde4 was not in the choice
<eagles0513875> when you installed it did it ask you what desktop manager like kdm etc
<eagles0513875> kdm = kde desktop manager
<ocs> no
<ocs> I just installed kubuntu, then added xfce
<eagles0513875> ocs: try sudo dpkg --reconfigure kdm
<eagles0513875> see if that does anything
<ocs> eagles0513875: I just wrote apt-get upgrade kdm
<Rusty_Q> how did you add xfce?
<ocs> Rusty_Q: apt-get
<Rusty_Q> did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<ocs> Rusty_Q: no. only xfce
<ocs> eagles0513875: let's try. thanks
<eagles0513875> Rusty_Q: he wants a plain xfce desktop with no programs installed
<eagles0513875> thats kinda what i do with kubuntu strip it to command line and install the kde-base package only then install programs i use
<Rusty_Q> 9.04 is perfect bar amarok 2
<Rusty_Q> it'd be fine if amarok 1.4 was in the repos
<geek_> Rusty_Q: and quassel
<eagles0513875> Rusty_Q: amarok 2.1 is in the kubuntu-experimental ppa
<Rusty_Q> I like Quassel
 * geek_ even has it stable since the last intel/xorg update
<ocs> eagles0513875: I don't have --reconfigure option in dpkg
<geek_> its not... finished ;p
<eagles0513875> ocs: im not sure if its -reconfigure
<ocs> eagles0513875:
<ocs>        --configure package...|-a|--pending
<ocs>               Reconfigure an unpacked package. If -a or --pending is given instead of package, all unpacked but unconfigured packages are configured.
<eagles0513875> ocs: its sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ocs> eagles0513875: nothing solved
<eagles0513875> ocs: give me a few to do some googling for ya
<ocs> eagles0513875: thanks very much
<eagles0513875> ocs: might have found the answer 2 give me a sec
<Rusty_Q> meh, I'll have a look at amarok 2.1 when it's stable, I'm fine with 1.4
<ocs> meanwhile, I reboot
<eagles0513875> ocs: can you try something for me dpkg-reconfigure xdk
<eagles0513875> xdm i mean ocs
<ocs> eagles0513875: I'm trying apt-get purge kdm before
<eagles0513875> ocs all that does is purge the desktop manager settings
<eagles0513875> the command i gave you allows you to reconfigure it and  choose the desktop manager which in this case would be kdm
<eagles0513875> if you changed it
<ocs> eagles0513875: ok let me try
<eagles0513875> ocs: if it asks you to choose a desktop manager please choose kdm
<ocs> eagles0513875: yes, just done
<ocs> and now ?
<eagles0513875> ocs: :) try see if you can get onto kde if not let me know
<ocs> eagles0513875: nothing
<ocs> eagles0513875: nothing done...
<eagles0513875> ocs: did you upgrade from intrepid to jaunty
<ocs> eagles0513875: no
<eagles0513875> humm strange
<ocs> well, I mean: I just upgraded
<ocs> but I don't know from what to what
<eagles0513875> thats most likely  your problem
<eagles0513875> !version | ocs
<ubottu> ocs: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ocs> In addition: kdm daemon is active
<ocs> eagles0513875: 9.10 intrepid
<eagles0513875> if you wentok
<eagles0513875> ok
<ocs> (8.10)
<eagles0513875> can you purge kubuntu-desktop and reinstall please
<ocs> eagles0513875: I didn't have it. now I'm installing it
<eagles0513875> ocs: that could be why you cant get on kde
<eagles0513875> ocs: did it work
<eagles0513875> guess it did :)
<eagles0513875> ocs :) seems like it worked seeing your on konversation or am i wrong
<ocs> eagles0513875: great! now I can start kde. but the windows don't work properly
<ocs> so I was forced to switch to xfce again
<eagles0513875> ocs: what kind of video card do you have
<ocs> eagles0513875: I don't remember
<ocs> but I can't see the border of the windows
<Rusty_Q> presume intel
<eagles0513875> ocs: probably need to reconfigure your xorg
<ocs> eagles0513875: in which way ?
<eagles0513875> dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<eagles0513875> ocs: you need it to redetect your resolutions probably for kde
<ocs> lets' try
<eagles0513875> ocs: can you open a command line and type in lspci and tell me what your video card is plz before you do the other command
<ocs> eagles0513875: nothing solved. the windows are messed up. should I upgrade to 9.10 ?
<eagles0513875> ocs: thats up to you if you have any data you want backedup there isnt anything to loose
<eagles0513875> brb let me try get onto xfce and see if i can get back on here
<ocs> anyway, is there another way to restore the windows ?
<eagles0513875> ocs: thats what im not sure on
<eagles0513875> can you run an lspci for me and let me know what video card you have
<ocs> eagles0513875: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164080/
<eagles0513875> interesting you have an nvidia 7300gs
<eagles0513875> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> ocs: give me a sec to read up on something
<kaddi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ocs> eagles0513875: you are too kind
<eagles0513875> ocs: thats the whole community spirit and 2ndly installing the driver might fix your issue
<ocs> but are you sure it's a problem of the video card ?
<eagles0513875> trying to see what driver you need
<eagles0513875> ocs: you probably dont have the driver for your card installed
<eagles0513875> for me i have an nvidia installed out of the box no problems with windows in jaunty so anything is worth a shot right
<Guest43193> Hi, what is the irc channel for italian ubuntu?
<ocs> (you are right: in my side, I try to help people in understanding c++)
<Guest43193> not... found XD
<Guest43193> thanks
<eagles0513875> ocs: well you can help me then i wanna learn lol
<ocs> Guest43193: va' su azzurra
<eagles0513875> o
<Guest43193> #ubuntu-it
<eagles0513875> Guest43193: there is one hold on
<eagles0513875> !it | Guest43193
<ubottu> Guest43193: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ocs> eagles0513875: just ask:)
<eagles0513875> :) well join kubuntu-offtopic for non support issues
<eagles0513875> ocs: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<eagles0513875> that is the driver you want
<kaddi> could anyone help with my sound problem: it was working fine yesterday, now when i start amarok it just ays "the audio playback device "hda intel name" does not work falling back on """
<kaddi> how can i get it back to work?
<eagles0513875> ahhhh kaddi i have that problem 2
<eagles0513875> kaddi: open up system settings and hit multimedia and move pulse audio to the top of the list and test it
<eagles0513875> i have a 2 channel hd sound card in my laptop with the same issue
<eagles0513875> kaddi: after you do that test it if you have sound your good to go. i usually put pulseaudio at the very top of the list
<eagles0513875> morning ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
 * eagles0513875 wishes i could use my hd channel on my sound card :(
<kaddi> i get the same message only with pulseaudio instead of hdaintel :(
 * ActionParsnip wishes people would MD5 the ISO
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ?
<eagles0513875> kaddi: then set hdaintel to the analog channel at the top of that list and test and let me know
<ActionParsnip> just een on launchpad and so MANY people not checking their ISO and getting issues at install
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i havent had issues then again i did usb install
<ActionParsnip> I'm not kidding, I ended up copying and pasting it
<eagles0513875> wow
<eagles0513875> im swearing at my sound card
<eagles0513875> i woudl rather use its digital channel whcih doesnt work then pulse audio driver
<kaddi> eagles0513875 that was at the top when the problem started: I only have HDA Intel (ALC568 analog) and PulseAudio listed. both give the same error message :(
<eagles0513875> kaddi: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart please
<eagles0513875> i like the way kvirc actually offers command completion
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: any idea why i cant use my hdaintel sound drivers without them crashing and me having to use pulse audio
<eagles0513875> i would love to use the digital option cept i get no sound out of it what so ever and the analog channel crashes
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: not sure. ive never used hd audio
<eagles0513875> ocs: any luck
<kaddi> also: wicd is playing with my internet connection :p
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: this whole laptop being a tablet is hd audio video lol
<ocs> eagles0513875: solved all. it was not a driver problem. purged and reinstalled kwin* stuff and now all works
<kaddi> did that get through: [11:35] <kaddi> eagles0513875 that was at the top when the problem started: I only have HDA Intel (ALC568 analog) and PulseAudio listed. both give the same error message :(
<eagles0513875> ya it did kaddi
<kaddi> ok :)
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: there are lots of different chips that say intel hd audio on them, but not all of them are created equal
<ocs> anyway, five stars to eagles0513875. If you need something for c++ just ask me in #c++ :)
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i see, i just use cheapo sound that i know will work and sound absolutely fine
<eagles0513875> ocs: :) kool dont hesitate to come back if you experience more issues
<eagles0513875> ocs: your not in there
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: it came with the laptop
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: research m'lad
<eagles0513875> acutually dwidmann and ActionParsnip mine is an nvidia hd audio
<faLUCE> now I'm there
<faLUCE> :)
<eagles0513875> nvidia mcp51 hd audio
<faLUCE> eagles0513875: to be honest, there's another thing. I don't find khexedit anymore.
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: hda intel is pretty much the new intel8x0
<eagles0513875> !info khexedit
<ubottu> Package khexedit does not exist in jaunty
<eagles0513875> !khexedit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about khexedit
<faLUCE> yes but... is there anything which replaces it ?
<dwidmann> But, I think khexedit still exists
<xerox1> can anybody tell me, where to ajust the color of the task bar? somehow it changed to blue...
<faLUCE> dwidmann: yes but... where ?
<kaddi> i think it might be called okteta now?
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: i use realtek onboard stuff,works like a charm
<dwidmann> or does it ... hmm
<faLUCE> I read somewhere that it's in  kdeutils. but it doesn't seem
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: thats mydesktop with realtek
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: mines nvidia audio but its actually a realtek chip
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: strange how lspci pulls it up as nvidia
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: it doesnt i did apt-cache search and policy
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: I just searched for khexedit in the kde src ... there is a folder for it in kdelibs-dev, but that's it ... so it's not in any of the main modules
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i think its because of the southbridge being the interface between
<eagles0513875> could be are there drivers available in repos for the mcp51 sound chip
<dwidmann> ah, faLUCE, look for okteta
<kaddi> brb
<faLUCE> dwidmann: thanks
<faLUCE> dwidmann: found also a new version of kdeutils
<eagles0513875> brb
<bomber0> oops
<eagles0513875> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eagles0513875> is the bot broken
<eagles0513875> !audio
<eagles0513875> ! audio
 * eagles0513875 starts swearing at the bot
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dwidmann> hahahahaha arts ..... that's out of date I think
<ActionParsnip> it usually is
<eagles0513875> im looking at the 2nd link
<ActionParsnip> but some bits can give clues
<u-guard> hello
<eagles0513875> !hi | u-guard
<ubottu> u-guard: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<u-guard> is there any program in Kubuntu for partitioning disks?
<eagles0513875> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<eagles0513875> u-guard: see links above
<dwidmann> Another thing I saw in the repository was partitionmanager - I intend to see what it is later
<u-guard> ok thanks
<dmoyne> salut ; sur jaunty pas moyen de faire fonctionner mon micro avec audacity ou skype
<dwidmann> ah, wait, it looks like !partition was updated for 9.04 to reflect that
<kaddi> !fr |dmoyne
<ubottu> dmoyne: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<eagles0513875> !fr | dmoyne
<kaddi> i was quicker :p ;)
<kaddi> what does apt-check do?
<eagles0513875> ! fr | dmoyne
<eagles0513875> damn bot
<dmoyne> sorry, no way to get my mike workin with audacity or skype on jaunty 64 bits
<kaddi> eagles0513875: if the same command is entered by 2 persons, it's only displayed once ;) I have also been victim of this ;)
<kaddi> btw after reboot the analog sound is back \o/ pulse still won't work though... if anyone has any ideas what i kan do about that?
<eagles0513875> kaddi: well tsimpson is reprogramming the bot with more necessary functionality for kubuntu in ruby
<kaddi> eagles0513875: i actually think that is a wanted feature. If 4 people request the same message displayed for somebody, displaying the message once still gets that someone the needed info and doesn't "spam" the channel
<eagles0513875> kaddi: head to kubuntu-offtopic so we dont take channel offtopic plz
<kaddi> talking about the bot: is there a complete list of commans you can give ubottu?
<kaddi> sry
<eagles0513875> kaddi: you would need to ask the person whose reprogramming it
<dwidmann> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<asd> ?brr
<u-guard> Can i have my /home as a different part after installinf ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids, word to your mother
<asd> ela gadra sacreamenti
<eagles0513875> asd: what language are you looking for
<asd> i just kiddin,
<asd> is this the developers rooms?
<asd> *room
<eagles0513875> asd: #kubuntu-devel
<asd> thanks ...
<dmoyne> no way to get my mike workin with audacity or skype on jaunty 64 bits
<Rusty_Q> what brand of mic is it?
<eagles0513875> dmoyne: lsusb shoudl tell you what mic it is
<dmoyne> this a headsetplantronics
<dmoyne> my mike is not connected on usb but on the front head sound ports of my compuster
<dmoyne> my mike works with skype or audacity on another 64 bits jaunty machine
<dmoyne> ok other people have reported similar problem on internet I will check for updates bye and thanks !
<m1dn1ght> hi guys- trying kubuntu for the first time but can't figure out how to add a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal.  In gnome it's one of the items on the list to change but the list of shortcuts in kde doesn't seem to have it.
<m1dn1ght> anyone have any idea how to do that?
<PhilRod> m1dn1ght: system settings -> input actions
<PhilRod> the interface is a little wonky, but you can probably work it out
<PhilRod> hrm, it's actually even wonkier than I remembered
<m1dn1ght> PhilRod: thanks - I was looking in system settings > keyboard & mouse > standard keyboard shortcuts.
<m1dn1ght> PhilRod: heh - yeah - looking now doesn't seem to have what I need :)
<PhilRod> yeah, that would be a more obvious place for it ,but input actions is quite cool if you can work out how to use it :-)
<PhilRod> under "examples" there's "run konsole"
<m1dn1ght> PhilRod: nods - I got it now.  thanks for the help
<PhilRod> urgh, the only way to add a new action is to right-click on an existing one
<PhilRod> I think this dialog is in need of some love
<m1dn1ght> I just right clicked empty space on the left, chose new global shortcut, command/url....then named it "run terminal", made the command konsole.
<m1dn1ght> had to collapse the lists first
<PhilRod> yeah, it's kinda ugly. Pity, because the functionality is so powerful
<PhilRod> it used to even have a kind of rudimentary voice recognition
<StevenR> the fstab line is correct, even putting a mount command in /etc/rc.local isn't working
<StevenR> hi. we've upgraded to 9.04, and before the upgrade, a windows share was mounted on boot (smbfs/cifs)... now this doesn't happen. I can mount the share manually, but it must mount on boot... how do I make this happen?
<StevenR> (it's got the "auto" option in fstab too... it just simply isn't mount)
<m1dn1ght> thanks again for the help!
<StevenR> no-one?
<PhilRod> StevenR: random guess: take a look in /etc/init.d/mountall.sh - that seems to be where the logic for this stuff is
<PhilRod> well, in intrepid anyway
<kaddi> how do i get jaunty to simply log off (reboot, shutdown etc) when I click the entry in the kickoff menu instead of giving me the 30seconds timewindow to decide whether i really want to do what i just said i wanted to do?
<mustdie> hi
<kaddi> !hi |mustdie
<ubottu> mustdie: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<koleesch> hello
<koleesch> kdesudo won't my password
<eagles0513875> koleesch: what exactly the problem
<koleesch> how get i kdesudo to work
<eagles0513875> koleesch: you trying to open a file from command line right
<koleesch> i want to install the required plugins for amarok
<eagles0513875> kdesudo has nothing to do with it
<koleesch> and there i get the kdesudo dialog
<eagles0513875> koleesch: whats the name of the package you are trying to install
<eagles0513875> dont use kdesudo
<eagles0513875> use just sudo koleesch
<StevenR> PhilRod: yeah. that runs, but before the network is ready, in some stupid fashion.
<koleesch> libmp3lame flash und some more
<StevenR> PhilRod: I worked around it with a sleep in rc.local
<eagles0513875> koleesch: install kubuntu-restricted-extras it has all that stuff flash and java and what not
<PhilRod> StevenR: did that fix it?
<StevenR> PhilRod: yeah.
<eagles0513875> !su | koleesch
<ubottu> koleesch: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<StevenR> not sure if this is a hangover from the upgrade, or a bug
<eagles0513875> !root | koleesch
<ubottu> koleesch: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<PhilRod> StevenR: urgh, there must be a proper way to do it. Does samba install anything in /etc/init.d that might do it? (I don't have samba installed to check)
<StevenR> PhilRod: it could jsut be a simple problem with ordering in rc2.d
<PhilRod> ah, maybe
<tetss> hello
<kaddi> !hi | tetss
<ubottu> tetss: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kaddi> :)
<eagles0513875> !de | koleesch
<ubottu> koleesch: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: ping
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: ?
<eagles0513875> see above the de link from the bot
<eagles0513875> showing weird symbols
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: cant do anything about it as i recall its on your end
<eagles0513875> its never done that before this is the first time that has happened
<kaddi> eagles it might just be your encoding, that's off... maybe try /charset utf8 or something and check whether that fixes it
<gnomefreak> kaddi: thats not a freenode command and we know / doesnt really do anything in terminal
<igor_> hi, I had some error (don't remeber exectly) and I restarted X, but now KDE doesn't start (kubunt 9.04). I tried to move .kde folder, but it didn't help. May be there could be some logs or etc&
<igor_> ?
<kaddi>  /charset worked fine on my end... might be konversation translating it into the "correct command" though
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> how do i restart nepomuk?
<eagles0513875> igor_: try remove the .ICEauthority that used to fix my issue of a stalled desktop that wouldnt load
<freinhard> looks like it crashed and krunner refuses to start now.
<gnomefreak> kaddi: .:07:38:02:. ==> Irssi: Unknown command: charset
<kaddi> [13:34] [Info] Switched to utf8 encoding.
<kaddi> :D
<adasz> hi i think i have found an bug in kubuntu jaunty, in add and remove software when i change the filter to only installed and then all packeges it shows nothing
 * gnomefreak asking in #irssi :)
<eagles0513875> !lp
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<eagles0513875> adasz: also the adept has been replaced with new package manager
<Peace-_> kaddi: dbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 2 0
<adasz> i know but the new package manager have a bug
<jarle> I need to run ssh from a remote machine for a cron backup job. Could I create a new user that will have read access to all files for this purpose, or will I need to create a root account? (Guess I can't use sudo in an automated ssh cron job?)
<kaddi> Peace-_ ?
<eagles0513875> adasz: for any bugs go to www.launchpad.net and report them there
<Peace-_> kaddi: that comand closer your pc without 30 seconds of stuff
<Peace-_> kaddi: that command line close your pc without 30 seconds of waiting
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<PhilRod> jarle: you can try editing /etc/sudoers to allow a particular command without password. I don't remember the exact syntax though, so you'd have to tkae a look at the manpage
<Peace-_> kaddi: and of couse it works only on local pc
<kaddi> ah thanks :) Somebody gave me a hint about the "advanced" section of systemsettings... hadn't noticed that one before ( -.- ) and I found where i could change those settings
<kaddi> but knowing the commandline equivalent is always useful :D
<Peace-_> kaddi:  :) that could use on bash script
<Peace-_> kaddi: i do for conversion , when it has done it close my pc xD
<kaddi> :D
<jarle> PhilRod: I'll be using rsnapshot (the uses rsync), so I guess there will not be a specific command run on the ubuntu machine, it's just crsyncing files from it...)
<jarle> PhilRod: all I need is a user that has complete read access to the filesystem for a remote login, no need to run any programs.
<MarshWiggle> Might anyone be able to help me with configuring my screen resolution on kubuntu 9.04. I read the FAQ but still have trouble.
<eagles0513875> MarshWiggle: what kind of video card do you have
<MarshWiggle> nvidia Geforce 6200
<eagles0513875> MarshWiggle: give me a min please
<MarshWiggle> certainly
<eagles0513875> !nvidia | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875, please see my private message
<eagles0513875> MarshWiggle: are you on intrepid or jaunty
<MarshWiggle> kubuntu 9.04, downloaded it today. i assume that is jaunty?
<PhilRod> jarle: ah, I see. Hrm, then I'm not sure of the best solution, sorry
<eagles0513875> MarshWiggle: ya it is so have you checked under system and hardware drivers that should list the appropriate drivers for your card. choose the latest one from there if not let me know if it doesnt detect the driver for you
<JuJuBee> I just removed amarok2 and reinstalled 1.4.  How do I get amarok to recognize the playlists in the directory?
<jarle> PhilRod: I solved this problem once before and I think I ended up just creating a root account, I just wanted to check if there were better ways to solve this..
<eagles0513875> jarle: dont recommend enabling root to be honest
<MarshWiggle> eagles0513875: the image quailty was good, but i didn't have the higher screen resolutions. I then installed the nvidia driver that it recomended - this resulted in a slightly higher screen resolution (but not the one i need being avaliable. It has also resulted in the pcture quality being more pixelated
<vkr1234> offtopic. i have one question for english native speaker. can somebody help me? pls priv me.
<MarshWiggle> eagles0513875:  So now i have the recomended nvidia driver but still not the resolution or frame rate that i actually need. and the image quality is messed up for some reason
<kaddi> vkr1234 you could also ask in #kubuntu-offtopic
<eagles0513875> MarshWiggle: after you install it a reboot is required
<MarshWiggle> I have done that yes
<MarshWiggle> eagles0513875: I tried the driver option before coming into irc
<jarle> eagles0513875: I know, but how would you be able to backup all /etc/ files to a remote system, if not by logging in as root?
<eagles0513875> sudo -i
<eagles0513875> that gives you a root command promp
<eagles0513875> prompt*
<jarle> eagles0513875: ... and I need to achived this using rsync over ssh from a remote machine..
<eagles0513875> jarle: sudo -i is the next best thing to root itself
<MarshWiggle> eagles0513875: I suspect since the nvidia driver is not helping even after restart that i may have to manually configure the xorg.conf or something like that?
<eagles0513875> MarshWiggle: maybe but i was looking at xorg.conf helping someone earlier there isnt much in xorg.conf anyway in terms of resolution
<harald_> hello togehter... today i receeived from "ship it" my Kubuntu CD.... but the version is only i386 and i need amd64... sombody now how i can order a other version on shipit? i dont find any option on this site
<MarshWiggle> eagles0513875: i've heard you can manually imput missing screen resolution values into xorg.conf somehow though, is that right?
<afeijo> hi folks, how can I access and change a username password from a machine where the user was fired?
<eagles0513875> MarshWiggle: you used to im not sure exactly what changes have been made to xorg for jaunty
<harald_> nobody nows how to change the kubuntu version on the shipit site?
<MarshWiggle> eagles0513875: thanks anyways
<adasz> in my kubuntu jaunty is nothin in german but i want it in german what can i do?
<Combatfrog> When I use the search feature in the KDE start menu, sometimes when I put in words, they don't show, as they get stuck or something.. I have to mouse over the invisible letters to make them appear. Also, when doing this, the regular buttons dissapear to make room for search results,
<Combatfrog> And when I remove my search input (the buttons should come back) they are invisible, just like the search input
<Combatfrog> And I have to mouse over for them to appear. Anyone heard of this problem?
<harald_> adasz: look here how you get kubuntu in german
<harald_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE4?highlight=kde4%20deutsch
<afeijo> how to recover lost password??
<Pici> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<afeijo> thanks Pici
<Waldbaer> hi @all
<eagles0513875> !hi | Waldbaer
<ubottu> Waldbaer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<JuJuBee> Can anybody tell me how to get amarok 1.4 to read the 40+ playlist files in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/playlists/  ?
<afeijo> I'm trying to burn kubuntu 9 to a cd-r, but k3b is asking for a dvd-r ???
<cinex> afeijo:  u using k3b?
<afeijo> yes
<cinex> tell it to burn a cd image
<cinex> and it should be fine
<afeijo> cinex: found it, dumb me, thanks
<salut> hello! all the room
<eagles0513875> hi salut
<eagles0513875> !hi | Salac
<ubottu> Salac: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eagles0513875> miss type
<eagles0513875> !hi | salut
<ubottu> salut: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
<MarshWiggle_> hi BluesKaj
<salut> hello any friend here
<Eruaran> Konqueror crashes randomly daily
<BluesKaj> !ask | salut
<ubottu> salut: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Eruaran> And when I have active downloads and Konqueror crashes, the download manager in the systray stops functioning
<Eruaran> You're left with download widgets that have stopped, and cant be gotten rid of
<wsjunior> hi guys, is there any tutorial to learn how to configure 3g modems with kde 4?
<wsjunior> i got mine working with wvdial but cant make it with knetworkmanager..
<wsjunior> hello?
<BluesKaj> wsjunior, are you on intrepid ?
<wsjunior> BluesKaj: No, I'm on Jaunty.
<wsjunior> It was quite simple to configure it using Ubuntu but with Kubuntu ive already spent some weeks without sucess..
<wsjunior> I have to always connect from the terminal using wvdial, I would like knetworkmanager would handle it automatically...
<katie> hey all, jaunty broke my wireless-- has anyone experienced this?
<BluesKaj> wsjunior , have you tried plasma-widget-network-manager , knetworkmanager may not work since it's no longer the default internet connection manger in jaunty
<kaddi> katie: how did it break your wireless? do you use an encrypted wifi and knetworkmanager / the network-widget?
<katie> kaddi: wireless worked in Hardy, and with the update it looks like Jaunty doesn't recognize the wireless card - I do have encrypted wifi, knetworkmanager, although it doesn't work with knetworkmanager anymore either
<kaddi> katie: I'm on a WPA-encoded network and knetworkmanager won't connect. The nm-applet from gnome and wicd work though.
<kaddi> katie: unencrypted networks still work with knetworkmanager though, not sure it's the same issue
<BluesKaj> !plasma-widget-network-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wsjunior> BluesKaj: Yes, i tried to configure it using the plasmoid..
<katie> kaddi: when i do iwconfig, wlan0 doesn't show up... does it for you?
<susscorfa> what is the kpdf package in jaunty?
<wsjunior> BluesKaj: it does recognize my 3g modem but when i ask it to connect it just stays trying and nothing..
<kaddi> susscorfa: okular
<susscorfa> thx kaddi
<BluesKaj> wsjunior , you add it using "add widgets"
<jimmy51_> i'm running 4 kubuntu machines at home now.  i'm getting to the point where i want to start messing around with the linux "active directory" alternative.  where should i start?
<kaddi> katie: yes, that's way I think it's not the same issue. For me it was a KDE-issue, nm-applet works fine
<wizardslovak> hello people
<katie> n00b question, but if I had a wireless driver for Hardy, will it work with Jaunty
<katie> oh okay
<kaddi> *why
<wizardslovak> what is command to update system?
<wsjunior> BluesKaj: it already came added
<Oceanwatcher_> Anyone here that know how to use Quassel?
<BluesKaj> wsjunior , you may have to use a different driver or ndiswrapper if the same driuver works on windows
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wsjunior> BluesKaj: ndiswrapper for 3g connections? are u crazy?
<Oceanwatcher_> To the left of the typing area, I have a drop down with my nick. And I have got an extra nick there, so I am not able to use my registered nick here. What gives? How do I remove the one I do not want?
<wsjunior> I'm using my cell phone to connect.. A N95..
<wsjunior> It works flawleslly with nm-applet
<BluesKaj> wsjunior, beyond my scope
<kaddi> katie: the wireless driver might have changed from hardy to jaunty. It's the only thing I can think of. but I don't really know a lot abot it
<BluesKaj> katie , install plasma-widget-network-manager
<wizardslovak> what is command for software update?
<katie> blueskaj: thanks-- any idea why when I do an lspci, my wireless card shows up, but it doesn't show up in iwconfig?
<dx> man, this 9.04 is really bad.
<dx> usb devices are not working
<BluesKaj> wsjunior , perhaps if you would explain your problem in a little more detail. Then i would have understood you were trying setup with a cellphone...but there's no need to insult ppl . We're all volunteers here
<katie> blueskaj: I already had that updated
<Dragnslcr> wizardslovak- you mean to update packages from a shell?
<wizardslovak> yes
<xerox1> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kaddi> dx type lsusb into a shell, if your usb-stick is listed, you can mount it manually :)
<Dragnslcr> wizardslovak- 'sudo apt-get update' to update your package list, 'sudo apt-get upgrade' to install updates for any packages that have them
<wizardslovak> thank you
<wizardslovak> gotta love kubuntu
<BluesKaj> katie , is the widget networking icon situated in the panel ?
<Dragnslcr> Heh, no problem
<wizardslovak> when i did upgrde from 8.04 to 9.04 my wireless didnt work , however when i nstalled fresh copy of 9.04 everything works perfectly
<katie> BluesKaj: I think so, there's a networking thing there--
<MarshWiggle_> hello people. How do i check what version of KDE I have? and how can i upgrade to the very latest kde?
<dx> wizardslovak: wow
<dx> that sounds horrible
<wizardslovak> well not really i had only 2 files to back up lol
<BluesKaj> katie , so did you try to configure your connection in Network Management ?
<VistaKiller> i have many problems with sound
<VistaKiller> fresh install in kubuntu jaunty
<dx> kaddi:  heh. how would i go about mounting a device
<dx> where all i see is bus 001
<VistaKiller> the half programmes dont play at all
<dx> device 0421
<dx> device 042*
<VistaKiller> the solution was to install pulseaudio
<katie> BluesKaj: it doesn't even have the "wireless" tab enabled, maybe because when I do an iwconfig, wlan0 doesn't show up
<VistaKiller> why pulse is not default?
<wizardslovak> try install wicd
<katie> BluesKaj: maybe I have to do something to get Jaunty to see my wireless card..
<dx> katie:  yeah, something..
<dx> im sure something would fix it all
<BluesKaj> katie , right ...I had the same problem , but in your case I think a new driver may be in order , perhaps if you do a search using you cards make & model in adept ?
<oobe> katie, sounds to me like you dont have the drivers installed
<kaddi> dx how are the devices called, eg if i enter my sony-usbstick it showas up as: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 054c:008b Sony Corp. Micro Vault 64M Mass Storage
<kaddi> on lsusb
<dx> kaddi:  yeah, something liken that
<dx> im on a different computer so i cant paste that for you
<wizardslovak> funny think i just checked all command in shell and i see those which i used in 8.04
<dx> should have stuck to 9 :(
<dx> 8.04 ;(
<Gustavo> hi ppl
<dx> kaddi:  how do you mount it?
<katie> do I just follow an old ubuntu how-to on installing drivers, assuming it works for Jaunty as well?
<Gustavo> I installed a new machine with kubuntu 9, I configured nvidia to twinview, but it is considering my dual screen as one screen, pretty wide maximized windows! lol, how to change it to be dual screen? whould it be xinerama?
<BluesKaj> katie, did you see my post above about adept ?
<dx> katie:  does your wireless card showup on lspci -k ?
<katie> dx: yes
<krash> Does anyone know why my sound would work in dragonplayer but not vlc?
<Dragnslcr> MarshWiggle_- open a KDE program and go to Help -> About KDE
<dx> katie:  yeah, but what modules are loaded ?
<MarshWiggle_> Dragnslcr: thanks. i guess i have the latest version - there goes my bug fix theory
<katie> BluesKaj: dx: what do you mean?
<Dragnslcr> MarshWiggle_- 4.2.2 is the latest
<dx> does it have anything behind "kernel driver in use:"
<Kris> helloo.
<BluesKaj> katie, do a search using your card's make & model in adept ?
<MarshWiggle_> my kde just doesn't understand how to detect my monitor correctly
<dx> 3>
<katie> BluesKaj: I'm trying to figure out if I have adept (:
<katie> I have KPackageKit...
<kaddi> dx you need to find out where the stick is located. (in my case it's /dev/sdc ) then you could try mount /dev/sdc
<BluesKaj> Kpackagekit ...gawd I hate that thing
<BluesKaj> katie , install adept with apt-get
<dx> kaddi:  oh right- thanks :)
<kaddi> dx I had those problems in the beginning as well, in my case formatting the stick under jaunty solved the problem. after that it did show up in dolphin again.
<kaddi> but if all your sticks have that problem it might have other origins
<dx> hold on  a second... wth is this applet doing to my mouse3
<dx> pointer is locked in the gnome applet
<dx> apparently this applet does just this. locks your pointer
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- except that KDE4's Adept is even worse than KPackageKit
<kaddi> dx what applet?
 * genii continues chugging along on 3.5.10
<Dragnslcr> genii- okay, okay, we'll get off your lawn
<katie> blueskaj: everything it comes up with is already installed
<dx> kaddi: mouselocker
<dx> called that
<dx> oh wait
<dx> i clciked the mouse
<dx> seems to have sol vedc it
 * genii slides Dragnslcr a coffee
<kaddi> dx ok :D
<dx> 8301-17938_105-10046064-1
<dx> there is something seriously wrong with the linux past3e buffers
<red__> hai my i joint?
<dx> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10046064-1.html
<dx> that link shows you the smallest pc
<dx> disregard that
<dx> anyway, does anybody use ssh keys to login remotely?
<wizardslovak> lol i use ssh
<wizardslovak> btw i cannot find grub settings
<Freyr> when i'm using virtual box my window become transparent and i cant see almost nothing until i disable the effects setings. do you think that's a problem related to kde ?
<wizardslovak> i am in system settings but i dont see it here
<robin0800> wizardslovak: menu.list
<yoshiy> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Freyr> i'm using jaunty
<wizardslovak> ok i got the    list
<wizardslovak> i want to make default xp
<Aranel> do anyone know how can I scrobble with Amarok2? It doesnt work.
<yoshiy> @wizard put the windows entry above the linux entrys and make sure that you have this line "default       0"
<wizardslovak> where should i put line?
<yoshiy> it should be there by default
<wizardslovak> no its not there
<yoshiy> my menu.lst looks like this: http://nopaste.com/p/ac93sErA4
<wizardslovak> oo i see
<wizardslovak> but i dont have write permissions to my file
<wizardslovak> lol
<yoshiy> enter this line in your terminal: "sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yoshiy> so u can open it with root permissions
<wizardslovak> so i will just copy xp above kubuntu
<yoshiy> yup, thats what i did :)
<yoshiy> and i put the timeout to 3... i dont like when it takes ages too boot ;)
<wizardslovak> ok let me try now
<wizardslovak> brb
<genii> yoshiy: Do not recommend to use "sudo" to run graphical applications.
<genii> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<dinnrinn> hi all
<yoshiy> ah ok i am pretty new to linux :P
<eagles0513875> anyone a wubi expert or gotten wubi to work on vista 64bit
<yoshiy> i dont even know alot of the basic things ^^
<genii> yoshiy: Thats OK, we all need to learn in some way :)
<eagles0513875> yoshiy: me i have learned alot about linux from trial and error breaking installs and what not
<genii> eagles0513875: I think therfe is a #wubi channel
<eagles0513875> genii: i tried takes me to a channel where im the op
<dx> kaddi:  why is there no easy way to find out where this usb device is at
<eagles0513875> dx: fdisk -l
<eagles0513875> dx: that should list all devices including usb
<dx> oh jhmm
<dx> thanks
<dx> well that lists the partitions not the devices
<dx> not possible device
<eagles0513875> dx: hold on a sec
<dx> i dislike wasting your time
<dx> anybodys time, really. ;(
<eagles0513875> dx: normally usbs show up as sdb
<dx> hm
<eagles0513875> dx: look under media it could also be listed under there
<dx> okay
<eagles0513875> cd /media/ dx
<dx> oh i see it
<wimo> hello, i have a touble with my DVD. My dvd detect blank CD-R but not DVD-R
<robin0800> dx lsusp
<eagles0513875> dx: :)
<eagles0513875> robin0800: that doesnt work lsusb only lists usb devices on the system bus
<eagles0513875> dx: do you need the mount command
<robin0800> eagles0513875: mine does hubs as well
<eagles0513875> robin0800: interesting
<eagles0513875> never knew that thought that was just for local usb devices
<robin0800> eagles0513875: lspci is like that in terms of USB
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> lspci lists all pci divices like sound video processor etc
<dx> http://pastie.org/private/rnimqeydrzuo0eediqqwa
<dx> that is what i seed when i do fdisk -l
<dx> ther first pÃarts make sense
<robin0800> and usb on the bus
<dx> but what the heckk are the other parts
<dx> the last part
<dx> there is something there claiming to be windows
<eagles0513875> dx: you duel booting
<dx> i would love to remove that
<eagles0513875> dx: also try fdisk -lh
<eagles0513875> h should make it human redable
<dx> eagles0513875:  well, not essentially. i thought i removed the windo crap
<eagles0513875> language dx
<dx> yeah sure
<dx> fdisk -lh is a bad command
<eagles0513875> dx: you had duel boot im guessing and want to get rid of the windows partition right
<eagles0513875> dx: let me check something
<eagles0513875> im drawing a blank on commands and its upsetting me
<eagles0513875> !partition | dx
<ubottu> dx: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<eagles0513875> you can either use fdisk or one of those programs mentioned to reformat the windows partition
<cinex> u could always use mkfs too
<eagles0513875> that too
<genii> eagles0513875: Darn. I'm pretty sure they do have a chan somewhere on freenode
<eagles0513875> genii: im posting on the mailing list
<eagles0513875> genii: someone on list said its a common issue on vista
<genii> eagles0513875: Hopefully there's some fix or workaround
<eagles0513875> genii: ill keep you posted
<eagles0513875> check offtopic you got a suprise waiting for you
<dx> hm
<dx> Disk /dev/sdb: 3965 MB, 3965190144 bytes
<dx> done
<dx> owait'
<dx> sdb is my sdhc stick     :(
<dx> stupid me
<dx> heh- sorry eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> its ok
<eagles0513875> dx: normally hard drives are sda
<eagles0513875> and dx do you need the mount command
<dx> no
<eagles0513875> ok
<dx> not on dw
<dx> debian
<eagles0513875> O_O
<dx> only on jaunty ubuntu
<eagles0513875> not true
<andrey_> hi
<dx> it mounts auto here
<eagles0513875> dx: try on any distro su/sudo depending on what your on /dev/sdb#
<eagles0513875> dx: what distro
<eagles0513875> !hi | andrey_
<ubottu> andrey_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<andrey_> Есть русские?))
<eagles0513875> !ru | andrey_
<ubottu> andrey_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eagles0513875> hey ocs :)
<ocs> hi eagles0513875:)
<andrey_> Where is configfiles NET?
<kevin_> anyone know why i can watch video online but have no sound?? i have sound everywhere else on my system except firefox
<alakoo> everywhere? I had no sound with firefox and I created a configuration file..
<alakoo> but if you have music players working for example it's not the case
<kevin_> i mean in amarok and system sounds ect
<eagles0513875> i have sound all over
<kevin_> i have sound in all apps and system sounds but no sound in FF
<kevin_> could it be a plugin?
<kevin_> i have 64bit 9.04
<alakoo> I suggest you start by installing the gstreamer-plugins for mpegs
<alakoo> via synaptic or such
<kevin_> apt-get install gstreamer?
<alakoo> no. it's not a single package
<alakoo> do  you have synaptic?
<kevin_> i have kpackagekit
<robin0800> kevin_: put gstreamer in the search field
<BluesKaj> kevin_, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<alakoo> well if you have it, start by searching with keywords such as "gstreamer" ,"plugin" or "mpeg"
<eagles0513875> kevin_: im on 64bit jaunty and everything sound wise works outa box for me
<kevin_> ok i put in gstreamer what do i need to select
<Kris> Hullo everyone.
<alakoo> kevin_:  install a package "libmpeg3-1"
<alakoo> It's not gstream but it could work
<eagles0513875> alakoo: if you are gonna have him install codecs use kubuntu-restricted-extras it has them all and browser stuff like flash java etc
<alakoo> eagles0513875: Perhaps you'd be better off helping him/her instead of telling me how to help
<alakoo> But thanks for the tip, anyway
<eagles0513875> no need to get all defensive bro
<kevin_> i installed gstreamer-ffmpeg and libmpeg and neither have solved it
<kevin_> the kubuntu-restricted-extras package will not install it automatically deselects itself
<alakoo> eagles0513875: No problem, but please tell Kevin what to do. He's problem is not solved by adressing me.
<VistaKiller> kelvin i have the same problem
<VistaKiller> with flash or video .mov .avi?
<kevin_> yes
<VistaKiller> flash?
<alakoo> kevin_: VistaKiller apparently the package mentioned by eagles is the one you need
<kevin_> i have installed flash via kpackagekit
<alakoo> search for "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<VistaKiller> look i have many problems general with sound in kuuntu
<eagles0513875> kubuntu-restricted-extras kevin_ and VistaKiller
<kevin_> when i select that package and click apply it automatically deselects itself
<VistaKiller> i solved the problem when i install pulseaudio
<eagles0513875> kevin_: open up command line and type this sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eagles0513875> VistaKiller: i kinda have the same issue with my sound card i end up using pulse audio as the default
<VistaKiller> yes i have use and gstreamer-properties and for there i use pulse in all the bar
<VistaKiller> and now all the programmes have sound
<BluesKaj> strange that pulseaudio is installed by default
<BluesKaj> not
<eagles0513875> VistaKiller: i just go under multimedia and change it from there
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: it was for me on a clean install
<eagles0513875> VistaKiller: did you upgrade from intrepid to jaunty
<VistaKiller> yes why is not installed default?
<VistaKiller> no i have one system from feisty
<VistaKiller> with 4 upgrades
<Freyr> can anyone tell me how can i put playlists on ipod using amarok 2?
<eagles0513875> VistaKiller: interesting
<VistaKiller> i do upgrade in jaunty with no problem
<eagles0513875> VistaKiller: thing is somethings like knetworkmanager and adept are no longer the defaults
<VistaKiller> i say to do a clean install to pass to 64 and ext3
<VistaKiller> ext4*
<VistaKiller> and i have these problems with sound
<alakoo> Freyr: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/04/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> ok, a clean install replaces OSS with pulseaudio , I guess an upgrade doesn't
<eagles0513875> ext4 i would wait a while since there is still alot missing
<VistaKiller> is very fast the boot time
<GodHand> hi guys, just a quick question, does kubuntu and ubuntu really only differ in the gnome/kde thing?
<cinex> whats missing from ext4 ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: well ih ave issues with pulse not liking my sound card i wanna use my digital channel i cant the analog crashes and im stuck on pulse
<cinex> write what manually ?
<eagles0513875> i heard ext4 was missing journaling still
<cinex> GodHand: ye
<VistaKiller> i think ubuntu is more out of the box dist
<eagles0513875> VistaKiller: for me its kubuntu that is rather outa the box for me
<Freyr> alakoo: amarok 2
<GodHand> is it possible to install kde over my ubuntu?
<Freyr> alakoo: i know in amarok 1.4
<cinex> GodHand: yes
<GodHand> any risks?
<cinex> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cinex> perhaps
<cinex> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<cinex> possibly
<cinex> then u can switch between the two
<GodHand> cinex, thanks alot.
<eagles0513875> i have gnome xfce and kde installed for testing purposes
<cinex> GodHand: np
<kevin_> hmm i just saw kubuntu-restricted-extras install pulse audio.. you may be on to something.. why isn't that already installed by default
<alakoo> shouldn't godhand switch from gdm to kdm as well?
<cinex> GodHand: removing them is much much much more difficult
<alakoo> or is kdm there as default
<eagles0513875> alakoo: you get to choose which desktop manager you want to use
<GodHand> whats kdm?
<cinex> the login screen
<genii> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1226 kB, installed size 3344 kB
<cinex> gdm is the gnome login screen
<alakoo> ok
<GodHand> basically im doing it all so i can have a transparent desktop so i can use different wallpapers on each side of my cube (using compiz ofc) supposably this is alot easier with kde, but is it worth it?
<eagles0513875> i think it is
<eagles0513875> i love the effects on kde
<Freyr> can i replace amarok 2 with amarok 1.4
<Freyr> ?
<cinex> Freyr: u could unisntall and then isntall/compile it manually
<cinex> dunno if it would work thuogh
<cinex> amarok2 is awful thoguh
<kevin_> VistaKiller: did you have to set anything up after you installed pulse aduio?
<VistaKiller> yes
<VistaKiller> first i give this with sudo
<VistaKiller>    	 	 	 	 	 	    sudo asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<GodHand> i think its done ima restart ^.^ thanks alot guys
<kevin_> i installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and that installed pulse audio now i atleast get a tiny crackle when i play a video.. lol.
<VistaKiller> and after i change system settings to pulse audio all the devices
<kevin_> ok i ran sudo asoundconf set-pulseaudio then what?
<White_Pelican> is there an application in kde 4 similar to kweather?
<kevin_> white_pelican: there are several weather plasmoids
<White_Pelican> define several and where do I find them?
<White_Pelican> All i find is lcd weather station
<kevin_> there is one installed by default called lcd weather station and there are about 15 on kde-look.org under plasmoids
<White_Pelican> oh ok, I will go look
<kevin_> lol ok after all installation.. still all of my audio works except video.. i had to default back to my intel hd audio device instead of pulse though because with pulse i had no audio
<kevin_> any other ideas to get aduio out of my video?
<kevin_> also when i am in the device setup i can select everything but video.. it is greyed out...??
<GodHand> wow guys
<GodHand> kde is so much more...
<VistaKiller> wats dat?
<GodHand> um
<GodHand> idk
<GodHand> amazing
<kevin_> aha!!! i got it! i dont know how but it works now thanks for everyones help
<kevin_> now the only other issue i have is.. i have installed emerald and i cant figure out how to use it instead of kwin.. i tried emerald --replace but my decorations never changed
<vistakiller> kevin you must put it in compiz config settings manager
<vistakiller> there is an option there to put the command
<vistakiller> emerald --replace
<kevin_> do i need to install something else.. the only thing i have installed other than default are firefox and emerald
<kevin_> i searched for ccsm but i dont have it do i need to install it?
<vistakiller> υεσ
<vistakiller> yes sorry
<kevin_> sudo apt-get install ccsm?
<vistakiller> yes i think
<Pici> kevin_: The package name is compizconfig-settings-manager
<kevin_> thanks pici
<yoshiy> hi, i upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04... i am missing the settings for my partitions and stuff, do you know where i can find that?
<afeijo> how can I open an .iso file as a cd drive?
<wtl> is there a way to have kde 4 window decorations on compiz?
<afeijo> how can I grant sudo access to another user?
<Pici> afeijo: Add them to the admin group
<afeijo> Pici: addgroup?
<kevin_> vistakiller i installed ccsm and put in emerald --replace under window decoration and restarted and still i see oxygen
<Pici> afeijo: no. adduser username admin
<afeijo> Pici: I used sudo addgroup feijo admin and it worked
<Pici> afeijo: er, yeah, that works.
<afeijo> :)
<afeijo> and how to adjust a dual screen machine that when you mazimize a window, it use both screens instead the current one?
<kevin_> do i need to enable compiz or something.. i have desktop effects enabled in desktop settings.
<afeijo> kevin_: I think so, I use compiz here
<wtl> afeijo, does it use the gtk window decorator?
<kevin_> ok i have installed 64bit and emerald and ccsm how do i enable compiz?
<cinex> how do I get my widgets to be transparent?
<afeijo> wtl: regarding my question? no
<caos> hola!
<vistakiller> you must restart it
<kevin_> ?
<vistakiller> xserver
<kevin_> i restarted my whole machine..
<yoshiy> how can i check if a partition has the attribute "noexec" ?
<tyfon> type mount
<tyfon> you can see the options used when mounting there :)
<yoshiy> ah ok thanks :)
<vistakiller> kevin go to settings manater for compiz
<vistakiller> and from there to windows decoration
<kevin_> ok
<vistakiller> and there to command place the emerald --replace
<kevin_> ok thats what i did
<kevin_> is there something else i need to do?
<vistakiller> ok give alt+f2 and then emerald --replace
<vistakiller> what happen now?
<kevin_> nothing..
<vistakiller> run emerald and sellect one theme
<afeijo> I used novidia-settings to configure a dual screen station, but when I maximize a window it use both screens. How to fix that?
<vistakiller> double click on it
<kevin_> still nothing..
<vistakiller> if this not work i have and something new :p
<vistakiller> try to install fusion-icon
<vistakiller> run it
<kevin_> doesn't that cause issues?
<vistakiller> and from there select emerald for window decoration
<vistakiller> nah
<vistakiller> you run linux m8 not windows :P
<kevin_> where is it?
<vistakiller> you must install it
<kevin_> lol i installed fusion icon but i cant find it
<kevin_> aha!
<kevin_> lol ok emerald was already selected still didnt change the window lol.. i do have the blue glow that my emerald theme provides but still oxygen decor
<kevin_> lol what am i doing wrong?
<afeijo> I used novidia-settings to configure a dual screen station, but when I maximize a window it use both screens. How to fix that?
<yoshiy> sorry for interupting.. is there any other way to test an edited fstab than rebooting?
<afeijo> yoshiy: use mount cmd
<yoshiy> ok thanks
<afeijo> yoshiy: and umount to remove
<kevin_> anyone else having issues with emerald and?
<kevin_> 9.04
<vistakiller> try ti change it to kwin and then again to emerald
<kevin_> still nothing
<kevin_> like i said though i do get the glow i am supposed to have with a few different themes but not the actual decor
<kevin_> i got it! i disabled desktop effects and then selected compiz from the fusion icon
<kevin_> !! awesome!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome!
<yoshiy> thanks alot to the people who helped me with the mount cmd, i finally got a shellscript working ^^
<kevin_> thank you vistakiller for all the help!
<navidpaya> Hi. I got a problem with my SIP phone. I'm using twinkle and it works just fine except for the fact that no one hears my voice. I guess it has sth to do with my alsa configuration. What do you suggest I do to troubleshot that?
<afeijo> how can I install skype?
<nameiner_> afeijo: just go to the skype website and download the deb file and install it
<afeijo> nameiner_: I found out how to use apt-get by updating the lists file :)
<nameiner_> afeijo: good, if you want more stuff to install have a look at medibuntu.org, they have a repository that includes skype and other nice stuff
<afeijo> nameiner_: thanks
<nameiner_> afeijo: you're welcome
<baker> hi all
<baker> what best system in linux
<gimox> just look for a geforce
<gimox> anything else
<baker> ubuntu or kubuntu
<baker> hello anybody there
<xjjk> baker: you're in the wrong channel to ask
<afeijo> I still cant find how to configure nvidia to use dual screen but separated, it is maximizing window to both screens
<baker> sorry
<xjjk> baker: a majority of everyone in here will say kubuntu
<afeijo> my machine do not do that, the new one does, I checked my configs and it appear to be the same
<baker> & what server i must connect
<xjjk> baker: what do you want to do? you probably want to find a specific communty for that, and ask them
<baker> i wanna ask about kubuntu is strong system
<xjjk> what does "strong" mean
<xjjk> baker: if you've the time, it's best just to try it and see what you like
<baker> sorry for that
<baker> good
<baker> kubuntu amd 64
<xjjk> both Ubuntu and Kubuntu are available on LiveCDs and can be tried out without installing
<xjjk> baker: there are a lot of caveats when using AMD64, just so you're aware
<baker> i allready installed in my laptop
<xjjk> if you visit webpages that use Macromedia Flash, Flash on AMD64 is a headache
<xjjk> okay
<baker> i'm new user in this system (kubuntu) i just ask if my system works fine or not
<kbmaniac> Struggling with the fglrx driver constantly rebooting when desktop effects enabled - any ideas ?
<baker> my firewall is ufw
<xjjk> baker: sorry, I'm not sure what answer you're looking for... what does "fine" mean
<xjjk> baker: you were able to get your machine online and connect to IRC
<xjjk> seems fine enough
<baker> u mean xchat
<xjjk> you're using xchat under Kubuntu?
<baker> yes
<firevai> hi everyone
<baker> is that wrong
<xjjk> no
<robin0800> baker: xchat is an irc cliant
<ankan_> Hey people :)
<xjjk> if it works i
<baker> ohh ic
<xjjk> it's not "wrong"
<firevai> i'm having probs burning an iso image.. its an os disk, but it wont boot... do i need to make it bootable somehow?
<firevai> i used k3b
<baker> it's work with me but when i ask something no one answer me
<robin0800> baker: quassel is the default now
<firevai> and what can i use to burn .bin and .que files?
<xjjk> firevai: k3b should be able to burn bin/cue, last I checked
<firevai> oh ok
<xjjk> firevai: AFAIK you don't need to make anything bootable...
<baker> thx for ur help
<xjjk> you burn it as an ISO image and that's it
<firevai> ok guess the image is bad
<firevai> live cd boots fine
<xjjk> firevai: possibly... verify the sha1 or md5
<firevai> ok one last thing.. i'm using kde 4 and stuff wont minimize to my taskbar.. think i goofed something
<ankan_> Problem: Why does system go back to 1600x1200 resolution after installing ATI radeon drivers and restart/reboot? When logging in and then doing log out it goes back to what it should be.. and all over again after reboot/restart.
<baker> hello everyone
<firevai> ankan_: its cuz ati and linux dont play nice together.. check your xorg.conf settings
<firevai> lo baker
<baker> i wanna ask something
<firevai> baker: ask away
<ejortegau> hi: i have  a php page that gets variables via GET method. I am accessing them with $_GET['varname'], but I just realized another developer here is accessing them with $varname. I just checked with phpinfo() and register globals are off. So, why can she access them that way?
<ankan_> firevai: I figure so.. At install of 9.04 I had to go into there and put driver to VESA since everything was non functioning by install default. And from there installed ATI drivers. Xorg pretty much only have 3 sections where driver is "configured video device" etc.
<firevai> sorry ejortegau.. thats above me
<xjjk> ejortegau: you checked php_info() within the same script?
<firevai> ankan_: yes, but you need to set your display resolutions i think in xorg.conf..
<xjjk> register globals may be set somewhere within the script, it doesn't necessarily need to enabled globally
<mr_clark> Trying to upgrade to 9.04 on my laptop but the upgrade manage tells me that there is no AMD fglrx graphics driver available. Is there a way around this?
<ejortegau> xjjk: I did
<xjjk> ejortegau: you sure they didn't do something like $blah = $_GET['blah']?
<robin0800> mr_clark: probably not
<firevai> isnt fglrx a module?
<xjjk> ejortegau: also, there's some function... import_* something or other
<ejortegau> it's on the first lines of code, no variable declarations there...
<xjjk> ejortegau: no includes/etc before that?
<ankan_> firevai: ah. I thought that was something to do that they started using Krandr (xrandr?) and let that util work out the resolution and thus handle if one have more than 1 monitor by default? But that isn't working well with ATI drivers he he?
<ejortegau> xjjk: there is one... do you think that might be setting them?
<robin0800> mr_clark: you can try it but it may not work
<xjjk> ejortegau: yes
<xjjk> ejortegau: also, does said code even work
<ejortegau> xjjk: indeed it does
<xjjk> ejortegau: PHP will return a "" or null (I don't remember) for nonexistent variables
<mr_clark> That sucks. Guess I won't bother for now.
<xjjk> which doesn't prevent code from working
<xjjk> ugh, PHP is such a crap language
<xjjk> ejortegau: you're giving me flashback nightmares
<ejortegau> xjjk: yeah, include file set the variable
<ejortegau> xjjk: thanks
<xjjk> ejortegau: NP
<robin0800> mr_clark: you can try to make the radeon driver work better look in xorg log for messages
<mr_clark> robin0800: Kind of need my laptop right now to work properly as my main system croaked (NEVER BUY SEAGATE HARD DRIVES!)
<mr_clark> I'll take a look in a week or so.
<ankan_> Kinda confusing to have first KDE 4.x resolution systemsetting, then the ati tool and then the Krandr ^^ Somehow it feels like the Kubuntu team cramed the stuff in and hope for the best.. hmm..
<xjjk> ankan_: systemsettings and krandr are the same, aren't they?
<ejortegau> BTW, sorry all, I accidentally asked on this channel, not on PHP channel... wrog tab :-/
<xjjk> ejortegau: haha, NP
<ankan_> ok.. starting krandrtray was a very bad move.. flickering.. couldnt access desktop or ctrl alt backspace restart x etc.. scary... xjjk hmm might be..
<ankan_> never again an ATI card for my part.. ATI blown it.. had a lot of patience though..
<robin0800> ankan_: not a lot of choice here this is a laptop
<ankan_> robin0800: =/
<robin0800> ankan_: is that same here?
<ankan_> robin0800: same with what? problems?
<blackflag> Hello all :) Im having problems mounting nfs4 from 9.04 to 8.04:
<blackflag> mount -t nfs4 10.100.100.51:/ /mnt/desktop/
<blackflag> mount.nfs4: Operation not permitted
<blackflag> can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<oobe> blackflag, did you export -a
<GodHand> Hey can some one guide me on making my background transparent so i can use compiz's wallpaper plugin?
<rob__> hello!  I need some help with WIFI networking
<blackflag> yes / i did also a nfs-kernel restart. I see it with showmount -e 10.100.100.51. the export is there. But on clients site Im not able to mount
<rob__> I can open wifi hotspots but can connect but not surf internet from my home WEP secured network
<oobe> try sudo mount or adding the mount point to your /etc/fstab on the client
<rob__> can anyone help me with this?
<oobe> rob__, put your routers ip in /etc/resolv.conf
<rob__> will try now...
<oobe> rob__, you need to do it like this nameserver 192.168.1.1
<oobe> sorry forgot to mention that
<rob__> oobe:  where in that file?
<oobe> network manager should do it automatically
<oobe> /etc/resolv.conf
<rob__> its in there already
<ActionParsnip> you can also access therouter and add the dns servers the router knows in your own resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> or add some public dns servers
<oobe> yeah i use opendns
<oobe> add these
<oobe> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<oobe> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<oobe> there from open dns
<rob__> with open networks I can connect and surf.  with WEP netowrks (like my home) I can connect (per Kwifi manger) but not surf
<ActionParsnip> can you ping those IPs?
<rob__> I cannot ping my own router
<oobe> well then
<oobe> its a moot point
<rob__> sorry.. I CAN ping my own router
<oobe> most likely you need to configure the wireless device properly
<oobe> oh good
<rob__> but not anything OUTSIDE
<oobe> then its a namserver issue
<ActionParsnip> rob__: then i would reboot the router
<ActionParsnip> can you ping externally by ip?
<rob__> ok.  it is a 2wire DSL modem/router
<rob__> AP:  No!  Cannot ping outside via wifi
<oobe> can you ping your isp's namservers
<rob__> if I am on a WEP secured network
<rob__> checking
<rob__> yes!  I can ping my sites nameserver
<oobe> then put those nameservers in resolv.conf
<rob__> oddly enuf I cannot ping my ISP
<oobe> thats not to odd
<blackflag> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<rob__> so I replace the nameserver in resolv.conf with the NameServer IP of my ISP?
<rob__> currently the NS in resolv.conf is my router
<oobe> yep
<ActionParsnip> can you run nslookup <name>
<ActionParsnip> can you run traceroute <ip>
<oobe> ask him to do nslookup google.com he will understand that
<rob__> will I have to do that for any other WEP secured network I access?
<oobe> Network Manager will over write your resolv.conf
<oobe> so did it work rob__
<rob__> AP:  I am not sure how to do those things
<ActionParsnip> usually you'll get name servers via dhcp but if the dns servers are in the internet they will be universally accessible
<ActionParsnip> rob__: in konsole
<rob__> testing now
<ActionParsnip> rob__: nslookup www.bmezine.com
<ActionParsnip> rob__: traceroute 38.99.130.180
<eagles0513875> any wubi experts in here
<rob__> no.  it did not work.  If fact I can not connect to network now
<Maxxrj> #rio
<rob__> hold on
<rob__> reconnected
<rob__> still cannot surf
<eagles0513875> rob__: is your router set to give ip's via dhcp
<rob__> AP;  trace route is not installed
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install traceroute rob__
<rob__> Eagles:  I think so
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i'm expert in hating it
<eagles0513875> rob__: can you check your router just to be sure
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: hating wubi
<ubuntu_> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: yes, its remarkably simple
<rob__> AP:  installing now
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i keep getting an error
<eagles0513875> im on vista
<ActionParsnip> rob__: if you type action and press tab you type my whole name and it will highlight too
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: thats half the issue
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: did you md5 everything you could?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: how do i do that
<eagles0513875> on winblows
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it's called "windows"
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: MD5 checking is CRITICAL
<rob__> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: garbaged download = issues
<rob__> ActionParsnip: running trace route
<rob__> ActionParsnip: where can I post results?
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: dunno y i have a feeling it might have to do with me running the rc of vista sp2
<rob__> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164355/
<Lynoure> I'd have time for helping someone  but I guess everyone is fine :)
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: im not
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: thats one bad aspect of wubi, it relys on windows whivh in itself can cause issues
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: lol win 7 is gonna be a god send
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: but I don't know anything about wubi, so you are out.
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: spend a little cash for a 2Gb USB stick and install to that, less hastle
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: hardly
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i have 80gb external hdd
<eagles0513875> install kubuntu on it
<eagles0513875> it was complaining about grub and error 15
<ActionParsnip> rob__: ok thats good, you can traceroute to IPs
<rob__> wait
<rob__> I am still hardwired
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: it will be better then vista
<rob__> let me try via wifi
<rob__> ActionParsnip: I am still wired.  let me try via wifi
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i think they are all garbage, and very overpriced
<rob__> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164359/
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: true
<eagles0513875> unless more of the main stream games leave win and come to linux i wont dump it entierly
<rob__> ActionParsnip: Not able to run Traceroute via wifi
<ActionParsnip> rob__: try: sudo ifdown eth0
<rob__> ActionParsnip: now cannot ping anything
<rob__> ActionParsnip: ok
<rob__> ActionParsnip: my wifi is eth1
<eagles0513875> can someone tell me what they can make of this pastebin.com/m67a5e9e3
<eagles0513875> plz and ty
<eagles0513875> rob__: your wifi shoudl be wlan# like mine is wlan0
<ikonia> eagles0513875: no
<ikonia> eagles0513875: not all cards are called wifi
<ankan_> rob__: yeah eth0 and so on is for wired etherned interface.
<ankan_> ethernet even
<eagles0513875> ikonia: just learned something new
<rob__> ActionParsnip: sudo ifdown eth0
<afeijo> oh shit
<eagles0513875> !ohmy | afeijo\
<ubottu> afeijo\: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<rob__> ActionParsnip: ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<afeijo> sorry
<afeijo> my firefox3 is closing by itself, a lot. I started a new profile, maybe the old one have something wrong.  As I was configuring the new profile, firefox closed!! :(
<rob__> ActionParsnip: I thought it wa configuerd via network settings GUI
<ActionParsnip> rob__: it just pulls down the other network device so it can only use 1
<rob__> ActionParsnip: u still there?
<rob__> ActionParsnip: I get this result ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<rob__> ActionParsnip: so what do I do now?
<ActionParsnip> rob__: does the wireless adapter have a valid ip?
<afeijo> who is using vmware 2?
<rob__> ActionParsnip: I thought so.  I used Newtork Setting to allow it an automatic IP from router
<ankan_> rob__: I had problems getting my eth0 ie. wired interface working myself where the knetworkmanager seemed to decide to work its own stuff dhcp wize. I did something and went manual on it all and I think I then issued network down and brought it up manually via terminal and since then it been working even between reboots. Really weird how it works.
<rob__> ActionParsnip: should I use a static IP?
<eagles0513875> rob__: are you on intrepid or jaunty
<ActionParsnip> rob__: ifconfig <adapter name> will show ig you are getting dhcp
<ActionParsnip> rob__: could try static ip to test
<rob__> ActionParsnip: Using the GUI set to manual do I need to enter WEP key there too?
<ActionParsnip> rob__: not sure i use the intefaces file in /etc/network
<ActionParsnip> rob__: just do what feels right, i cant use that gui thing
<rob__> ActionParsnip: I switch to static IP.  tried wifi
<rob__> ActionParsnip: no luck
<ActionParsnip> i think you need to evaluate what you have tried and havent tried
<rob__> ActionParsnip: tell me how to change in /etc/network and I will do that
<ActionParsnip> rob__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<ActionParsnip> rob__: replace ethx in the post with the name of the device
<x_link> Hi all Kubuntu-users =)
<x_link> I need some help with a small thing.
<ActionParsnip> sup x_link
<x_link> I just plugged in a external monitor to my laptop, but I don't get anything on the external monitor.
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Hihi =)
<rob__> ActionParsnip: I cannot load that URL
<x_link> Can somebody please help me with this?
<x_link> Cause at work I have a laptop with Windows Vista, when I plugged in a external monitor on that laptop then it worked right away
<rob__> ActionParsnip: I can't surf at all wired now either
<rob__> ActionParsnip: ok.  resolved wired issue
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Do you know how to help me maybe?=
<ActionParsnip> rob__: http://80.87.131.193/m2919ad16
<BCMM> i have a laptop here which is running 8.04 and would like to update to 9.04. there was a version update button available in adept, but the network cable fell out when it was updating and now the button is gone
<BCMM> what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> x_link: you will need to configure it as an extra display in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | x_link
<ubottu> x_link: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<x_link> ActionParsnip: OKey, it that hard?
<ActionParsnip> x_link: if you have it connected and reboot does it come up?
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I just want to try it, I will not have it like that all the time.
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I can try it.
<x_link> ActionParsnip: But I can't try it right now, cause I'm sending a file to a friend.
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Do you think it will work if I reboot my computer?
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Maybe rebooting X is enough?
<ActionParsnip> x_link: possibly
<rob__> ActionParsnip: ok.  found that post.  U are suggesting i modify /etc/network/interfaces and detaied in the BOLD post but make the ethx+eth1
<ActionParsnip> yeah rob__, set your stuff there, you can also set static ip in that file too
<ActionParsnip> rob__: heres the one from my fileserver: http://pastebin.com/f4b2dd83
<x_link> ActionParsnip: But that's for XFree86? I use xorg.
<ActionParsnip> x_link: i'd try the reboot
<ActionParsnip> x_link: if you use nvidia gfx, its dead easy
<rob__> ActionParsnip: done
<ActionParsnip> rob__: ok now run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I have a Intel X3100
<ActionParsnip> x_link: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-448897.html
<ActionParsnip> x_link: but you'll have to look around for guides
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Alright, thanks man.
<rob__> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164373/
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Maybe I should run dpkg-reconfigure.
<x_link> ActionParsnip: My english isn't that good =)
<ActionParsnip> rob__: is eth1 the wird device?
<Laeborg> anyway to get back knetworkmanager in Jaunty ?
<riccardo> salve
<phoenixz> Did I miss something with the new kubuntu version 9.04? I started with 7.04, always updated, used to run backports, upgraded to the first alphas of 7.10, 8.04, etc, and never did I have a problem.
<phoenixz> Now, I upgraded 8.10 to 9.04 beta, and I saw no visual changes, but my machine got like 2 times slower, in bootup and usage, and is instable at best. X wont start anymore without complaining about config errors and requiring some 2 reboots, the GUI hangs up every so many hours, WIFI isnt working anymore (supposedly there is a network manager applet, but I dont see any applets but the basic plasma aplets, even after manually installing ALL plasma related
<phoenixz> things in the apt repos...)...
<phoenixz> What happened? Ubuntu always worked well, have not reinstalled for longer than I can remember, always worked with updates, all was well and now my laptop is virtually useless..
<xjjk> phoenixz: does your machine have Intel graphics?
<phoenixz> Oh, and the new konversation replacement, quassel.. looks nice at first, but.. konversation works and is simple.. quassel, dunno, but just works weird, takes 90% CPU lots of times (for god knows what reason)
<xjjk> phoenixz: there's a new version of X in Jaunty, you probably have to modify your X config
<phoenixz> Yeah, I know, Im ranting here but its just a lot of frustration of the last 4 weeks that I never before have had with Linux.. weird..
<xjjk> OK
<phoenixz> xjjk: yeah, intel
<phoenixz> xjjk: I imagine, but when X complains, there is an option to create new X config.. so I do that, reboot and ... sometimes it works.. sometimes not..
<xjjk> there have been some serious performance regressions for Intel GFX
<xjjk> phoenixz: do you need an X config?
<phoenixz> xjjk: and after a few reboots (or, another apt-get upgrade) the very problem is there again
<justin__> woah it works
<phoenixz> xjjk: I suppose.. but the thing is, I get the option to make a new x config, so I do, then I need to reboot.. and sometimes it will suddenly work, sometimes I will get back at the same error..
<xjjk> phoenixz: odd
<phoenixz> xjjk: in any case, a reboot later, it then finally may work.. only to fail again after the next reboot.. as if the X config is not stored or something
<xjjk> what's the error?
<phoenixz> xjjk: yeah.. NEVER had these kinds of problems in linux
<phoenixz> xjjk: gotta tell you from my bad memory, but it complains about not being able to correctly probe hardware or x config invalid .. Gives me like 4 options (run ubuntu in low graphics mode, create new xconfig file, revise log and.. annother one)
<xjjk> phoenixz: if you don't need an X config file... try just removing it
<xjjk> (backing up of course)
<phoenixz> xjjk: I found initially that running ubunut in low graphics mode actually made it work perfectly, dont ask why..
<xjjk> it's not really needed for X 1.6
<xjjk> phoenixz: bulletproof X IMHO sucks (that's what you're encountering)
<phoenixz> xjjk: X bullet proof? whah?
<xjjk> phoenixz: it's an Ubuntu feature to fix your X config when it's broken
<phoenixz> xjjk: thats like X no longer needing a config file?
<xjjk> phoenixz: no, bulletproof X is from 7.04 I think
<phoenixz> xjjk: ah.. Well, it would be nice if the bullet proof X actually would work.. because it doesnt, AFAIK
<xjjk> it's an old feature that's incredibly annoying
<phoenixz> Anyway, Kubuntu 9.04 is really a disappointment I have to say.. Not to just complain, I love ubuntu, all for it, Im the "ubuntu evangelist" here at work and so but.. 8.10 was great, 9.04 didnt give anything new good stuff, only new bad stuff..
<xjjk> phoenixz: everyone to their own... I feel the opposite
<phoenixz> xjjk: Really, I want to feel the oposite! :) 9.04 supposedly would boot faster but it actually boots slower.. Now, my laptop is loaded, I knnow, and it always booted a bit slow, but now its like 50% worse than before..
<xjjk> phoenixz: I hate to say this, but tried reinstalling?
<xjjk> you may be carrying over crud from previous installs
<phoenixz> xjjk: Contemplating it.. but that would be kind of like.. defeat :) I installed 7.04 and upgraded 3 times without a single flaw..
<genii> phoenixz: This is why it's usually a good idea to stick with LTS versions for your main OS and only tinker with the intermediate versions, not use them exclusively
<xjjk> that is one thing that dissappoints me about Ubuntu; online version to version upgrades don't always work right
<phoenixz> xjjk: It should..
<xjjk> a lot of things "should"...
<xjjk> Debian does it great
<xjjk> not sure why Ubuntu doesn't
<phoenixz> xjjk: If (k)ubuntu wants to be taken seriously by mainstream, this kind of stuff has to be flawless..
<xjjk> phoenixz: yes/no, mainstream, few upgrade version to version
<xjjk> Fedora AFAIK it's recommended you reinstall for new versions
<xjjk> SuSE as well
<xjjk> and yeh, Windows too since we're on the topic
<phoenixz> aaaannnd firefox just crashed AGAIN... Didnt do that either in 8.10.. now this happens like 5 times a day..
<xjjk> upgraded Windows installs are always full of huge amounts of crud
<phoenixz> xjjk: windows ALWAYS are full of garbage, installed OR upgraded.. :)
<phoenixz> xjjk: And the entire "No reason to reinstall" is a perfect argument to get people to try it.. I should not have to reinstall for every new version..
<phoenixz> xjjk: and it always has worked so far.. too bad..
<xjjk> phoenixz: well, keep your /home
<xjjk> reinstalling the rest of the system is not so bad
<phoenixz> and quanta also got messed up, before I would forget that one..
<xjjk> is quanta in 9.04?
<phoenixz> xjjk: yeah.. Quanta has been there since god knows when.. its KDE3 version though still.. there is a KDE4 version in development, but god knows when that will b e out
<xjjk> eh
<shadowland> Anyone know what happened to the passivetex package?  It's needed to run "make pdfdocs" to build the docs in the vanilla kernel folder
<wizardslovak> what is package name for flash player?
<xjjk> wizardslovak: for Adobe's player, it's flashplugin-nonfree
<xjjk> you'll need the non-free repositories enabled to see it
<wizardslovak> oook
<wizardslovak> ok go it
<wizardslovak> i ment got it
<terneki> hello
<mackk431> maybe flashplayer :)
<wizardslovak> my audio doesnt work
<wizardslovak> well iam trying to watch something online but audio doesnt work
<wizardslovak> what should i do?
<mitchnull> hi
<mtu> heyas. can i define (on a laptop) what power profile gets used when i plug in the A/C or disconnect it?
<mitchnull> is there an issue with the kde4 krita package? I can't seem to find any "tools" apart from brush and gradient... I wanted to insert a simple text on a picture, but I can't find the option anywhere
<alonea> how do I get a program to start after I have logged in? knetworkmanager is no longer loading on startup
<eagles0513875> alonea: are you still on intrepid or did you upgrade to jaunty
<mitchnull> ok, I found a screenshot of a working krita. It seems I'm missing the whole "left toolbar" thing
<nadie__> hi
<tiresias> quel logiciel il est préconisé d'utiliser pour avoir un front-end graphique pour aptitude?
<tiresias> synaptic?
<afeijo> The program 'firefox' received an X Window System error.
<afeijo> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<afeijo> The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
<afeijo> this is causing my Firefox to close several times a day
<superwad> i'm having an odd problem since upgrading to 9.04.  i use two computers on a kvm, and it seems that whenever i switch between the two and come back to kde, my mouse won't work properly.  i usually can't give focus to windows, i can't scroll.  this also happens on a fresh boot when i haven't been toggling between computers
<superwad> any idea what's going on?
<astrobear> is there a listing of the default groups?
<astrobear> e.g.: dip
<astrobear> dialout, etc.
<mackk431> hello where is the location on harddisc of kate or hping2?
<mackk431> on msdos system commandos are stored in command.com how is this with linux?
<mtu> mackk431: kate and stuff are programs of their own
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<mtu> most reside in /usr/bin/
<mackk431> thank you
<niallabrown> I see it under /usr/bin/
<Dhraakellian> I have my /home already encrypted by Suse. would it be possible to change the passphrase with the alternate install CD and still keep my data?
<mtu> Dhraakellian: shouldn't be a problem with cryptsetup
<mtu> but it needs to be installed on the live system with apt-get install cryptsetup (so you need an internet connection)
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<Dhraakellian> so go with the same passphrase for now but change it later?
<chx> how can i stop the cursor from moving to the next desktop at screen edges? it's so annoying :(
<mtu> well yeah, you can basically change it anytime you have access to the partition with cryptsetup
<Dhraakellian> think I'll use a different one for / and swap though
<mtu> you won't need to enter your passphrase for swap i think... it's handled some other way, but i haven't set that up yet
<daSkreech> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dhraakellian> mtu: well, we'll see what it prompts me for
<mtu> encryption is a good idea :)
<Dhraakellian> reading the installation-guide docs, it looks like using a passphrase for swap is good if you expect to be suspending to disk
<Dhraakellian> which I'd like to at least try
<Dhraakellian> (given that suspending to RAM is pretty much pointless with a worse-than-dead-weight battery)
<mtu> for now, i have / encrypted and not swap. suspend to disk works now, i hope it will work with encrypted swap, too ,)
<Dhraakellian> I'm not sure if I've ever had suspend to disk work perfectly on that laptop
<cinex> ok, im annoyed now. my compaq/hp mousepad clicks when u tap the mouse part as if it was a button.
<cinex> anyone know how to stop that?
<matask> Fuckng hard to understand theese linux
<matask> Mates
<matask> ...
<youngproguru> exit
<Dhraakellian> there've always been glitches, whether they be nonfunctional ethernet (but working wifi) or just simple screen garbage that gets better when the screen is refreshed
<mtu> well, i have to reconnect to every sort of network after suspending
<Dhraakellian> cinex: ksynaptics is what I would've recommended a while back, but I think it's unmaintained and deprecated now
<Dhraakellian> not sure what the replacement is
<Dhraakellian> I usually just turn the touchpad off and use a USB thumb-operated trackball
<mtu> but hands down, suspend to RAM is awesome because it shuts down the HDD. that's perfect for carrying the laptop around.
<Dhraakellian> mtu: yeah, but it requires a working battery
<mackk431> i just got hping2 to crash with a buffer overflow. how is that possible?
<mackk431> it happend each time in that terminal. i started a new terminal and now hping2 crash no more.
<mackk431> why did it crash in the first terminal?
<mtu> Dhraakellian: it is so bad with your battery?
<mtu> what laptop have you got
<mackk431> i am checking my firewall
<Dhraakellian> it's old and dead and was causing periodic system lag that was wreaking havoc on password entry
<Dhraakellian> Compaq Presario 2100
<Dhraakellian> ca. 2003
<mackk431> for open ports
<Dhraakellian> I got this thing for the price of retrieving files off of my sis-in-law's borked/corrupted XP installation
<Dhraakellian> I don't feel like spending any money on it
<mtu> i was lucky with my ~2004 thinkpad i bought used, the battery still does ~2.5 h
<Dhraakellian> I think our beat-up old 400MHz celeron has enough battery to change outlets – if you're extremely quick abouti t
<cinex> Dhraakellian: ksynaptics is not in the repos
<Dhraakellian> cinex: as I said, deprecated
<cinex> Dhraakellian: there is a gsynaptics though
<maco> i thought it was called qsynaptics
<Dhraakellian> cinex: that'd be the Gnome/GTK frontend
<Dhraakellian> maco: maybe.  I don't think so, but maybe
<Dhraakellian> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<maco> pretty sure they're g & q
<maco> not k
<daSkreech> hi alonea
<alonea_> hi
<Dhraakellian> !synaptics @ cinex
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daSkreech> Dhraakellian: try s/@/|
<alonea_> eagles0513875: so sorry that I did not respond, internet went wonky. I upgraded to Jaunty. trying to get knetworkmanager to start on startup
<Dhraakellian> heh. right.  different bots with different functions/syntax
<Dhraakellian> !synaptics | cinex
<ubottu> cinex: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<daSkreech> alonea_:  use either the plasmoid or wicd
<cinex> thanks
<eagles0513875> alonea: remind me what your issue is again
<eagles0513875> daSkreech: read my mind
<Dhraakellian> how is wicd?
<eagles0513875> alonea: please remove knetwork manager and install plasma-widget-network-manager
<Dhraakellian> it gets raving recommendations from a guy or two from the local LUG
<tomsdale> my laptop goes directly to sleepmode after it has been sitting for a while under "performance mode
<daSkreech> eagles0513875: As long as I don't have to use your floppy drive
<alonea_> eagles0513875: er, need to kill me ghost here. ok, will try that out, brb...
<tomsdale> and I unplug the power - anyone noticed this too?
<eagles0513875> !ghost | alonea
<ubottu> alonea: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Dhraakellian> tomsdale: check your power management settings?
<alonea> there we go
<maco> alonea: the plasmoid should have been installed but not added to the panel during upgrade (clean installs add it to the panel)
<Dhraakellian> tomsdale: systemsettings > Advanced > Power Management > Edit Profiles > Powersave
<alonea> eagles0513875: ok, how do I start this plasma-widget-network-manager?
<Dhraakellian> (assuming that it's the same in Kubuntu as in Suse... I don't have my Kubuntu box up and running yet)
<eagles0513875> alonea: add it to the bar on the bottom like you do any normal widget
<alonea> eagles0513875: is it network management?
<Dhraakellian> (but it's a KDE thing, I'm pretty sure, so it should be there in both)
<SiRs> hi
<SiRs> how to see channelS?
<daSkreech> SiRs: generally try /list
<SiRs> thks
<tomsdale> Dhraakellian: I think what triggers it is the setting:when system idle for more than 15 minutes suspend to RAM.
<Dhraakellian> tomsdale: that would do it, I think.  :)
<mtu> umm
<tomsdale> Dhraakellian: the weired thing is though it's not supposed to go into suspend mode directly after i unplug the power.
<mtu> if you're using 9.04, the network manager applet is broken
<Dhraakellian> dunno
<mtu> i suggest using wicd instead
<Dhraakellian> "Configuration of encrypted volumes failed
<Dhraakellian> An error occured while configuring encrypted volumes.
<Dhraakellian> The Configuration has been aborted.
<mtu> you might need to load modules for your encryption
<mtu> like aes or twofish
<Dhraakellian> "  And it doesn't tell me what the error was
<tomsdale> it apparently takes the 15 minutes it has been idle under the performance setting and goes immediately into suspend. It should reset it's counter and wait another 15 minutes.
<amik> hi, I'm trying to build a freshly checked out copy of kdebase, and getting error: Phonon/ObjectDescription: No such file or directory
<super_hoops1967> i really need some help.  my window manager tweaks isn't opening and now everything runs in full screen :(
<amik> googling it shows a few ppl with the same issue dating back a few months, but no solutions
<amik> any ideas?
<Dhraakellian> and now it erases data on LV root for the third time
<Dhraakellian> heh. heh. heh.
<super_hoops1967> how can i stop everything running in full screen...the applications/places dissapear when i open anything
<KalEl> how do i migrate from ubuntu to kubuntu, and remove all the gnome baggage?
<Rob-> need some major help.  Upgraded to JJ 9.04 and there must have been a problem during install (I was out).  when I rebooted I get a Kernel Panic error
<alonea> eagles0513875: thank you! the new thing is awesome. My only issue is I get a lot of graphical issues. Like part of the screen will scramble. Happens a lot more than it used to now. Also, it seems some graphical packages are missing???? Like, Open Office no longer has icons and its all this ugly gray now, like a windows 95 program.
<daSkreech> !purekde |  KalEl
<ubottu> KalEl: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<eagles0513875> alonea: what video card do you have
<Rob-> 1.664379 Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<tomsdale> Rob-: that's a bad situation. There could be so much wrong with your system half upgraded.
<alonea> eagles0513875: ...the evil satanic intel one. forgot model, lemme look it up real fast.
<Rob-> tomsdale: yeah I figuered it was bad
<eagles0513875> alonea: those right now on jaunty are having lots of issues
<Rob-> how do I proceed?
<Rob-> the only disc I have is 7.04
<tomsdale> Rob-: the thing is even if you figure this error out - there might be others. Personally I would backup my data and do an install from scratch.
<alonea> eagles0513875: on laptop...and it has issues in windows as well sometimes for certain apps..at least its not me
<Rob-> tomsdale:  how do I back-up my data if I cannot boot?
<eagles0513875> ya well i have been luck all my machines have been either ati or nvidia or nforce chipset
<tomsdale> Rob-: with a live cd.
<tomsdale> you should be even able to boot 7.04 into live and burn another 9.04 live cd.
<alonea> eagles0513875: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c). at least my checkboxes in firefox work now! no more half covered
<Rob-> tomsdale: stupid question.  OK! So I boot off 7.04... then I need to save all data to USB drive. then download a 9.04 ISO?
<tomsdale> Rob-: That's what I would do. if you have a USB drive large enough for your home folder
<tomsdale> Rob - did you upgrade 7.04 - 9.04?
<super_hoops1967> how can i fix my window manager tweaks?
<alonea> eagles0513875: ok, one more question, is there ever going to be a graphical touchpad settings manager again? its been missing ever since we went to hal and I have yet to make an xml (.fdi) file that works properly, if at all.
<Rob-> tomsdale: Home folder is what I want to save?  what about any VirtualBox stuff.  I have a 1 TB drive
<eagles0513875> alonea: not sure to be honest
<eagles0513875> alonea: i would file a wishlist request on launchpad
<super_hoops1967> i've got nothing appearing at the bottom when i open a program
<alonea> eagles0513875: it is a real hassle when if I so much as barely brush my touchpad while typing it either clicks on something, moves my cursor, etc.
<tomsdale> Rob, I don't know your setup exactely. If you want to be on the save side and have a spare 1TB USB drive make a complete backup.
<alonea> eagles0513875: I will see about that, thanks.
<Rob-> tomsdale: I can't get the 7.04 cd to run
<tomsdale> Rob-: otherwise I usually save /home /etc and /opt VirtualBox stuff usually is all in /home/.VirtualBox
<alonea> daSkreech: hey mate, how goes it?
<tomsdale> How do you access IRC Rob-
<tomsdale> Do you have another Ubuntu system running?
<Rob-> toms
<Rob-> tomsdale: laptop
<daSkreech> alonea: busy :)
<daSkreech> I'm actually running out right now
<tomsdale> Rob-: what does it run? you might be able to do a live USB stick and install from that.
<daSkreech> alonea: How are you ?
<alonea> daSkreech: alright, have a good one! doing ok. hectic. crazy. stressed. busy as well.
<daSkreech> Loverly :)
<Rob-> tomsdale: Laptop runs 8.04 (upgraded from 7.04)
<alonea> daSkreech: I have weekly meetings with my doctor now.
<daSkreech> ok that's nice and kinda creepy
<tomsdale> Rob-: I think they introduced the live USB creator in Ubuntu 8.10. Can you burn CD's on your laptop?
<daSkreech> alonea: Do you have an Identi.ca account?
<alonea> daSkreech: got there weird headaches/migraines (we have not figured out which yet) so getting accupressure.
<alonea> daSkreech: a wha??
<daSkreech> alonea: :-) It's like twitter but open source
<daSkreech> http://identi.ca/skreech2
<Rob-> tomsdale: BTW I just got into boot menu on tower.  I have the following option 9.04 Kernel 2.6.28-11 generic or recovery monde
<alonea> daSkreech: hmmm, fun!
<daSkreech> alonea: Two of my friends have had strange headaches and it was tumourish
<Rob-> tomsdale: and 2.6.24-24 - generic or recovery mode and 2.6.22 - generic or recovery mode
<Rob-> tomsdale: Yes I can burn a cd on laptop
<tomsdale> Rob-: I never used recovery mode, I don't know what it does - I always used a live CD when I had a problem.
<daSkreech> alonea: Surgery was success and headaches gone
<Rob-> tomsdale: should I try an erlier kernel?
<trylik> hi, how big are files from kde4 svn trunk?
<Rob-> tomsdale: if so which one?
<daSkreech> trylik: big
<tomsdale> Rob-: Give it a go, I don't think it will break anything by trying. The problem though is that you don't know where it stopped the upgrade
<mtu> oh, dammit! with the vesa X driver, i cannot choose a resolution greater than 800x600. any ideas?
<alonea> daSkreech: ah, this seems to be directly related to stress
<daSkreech> alonea: here is where I say Come to Jamaica mon!
<tomsdale> Rob-: so you might have some half finished updates or corrupted packages in your installation.
<Rob-> tomsdale:  I understand.  can I re-install/upgrade 9.04 . I can't get it to boot from live CD
<alonea> daSkreech: hehehe. such as life of the poor college student
<trylik> daSkreech ~2GB?
<daSkreech> trylik: Depending on what you are pulling a bit more
<Dhraakellian> felgercarb
<tomsdale> is that maybe just the 7.04 live CD. Try burning a recent 9.04 with a recent kernel, maybe that works.
<Dhraakellian> Configuration of encrypted volumes failed again
<trylik> daSkreech well i adddded extragear and playground ...
<trylik> :)
<Dhraakellian> I wish it'd tell me *why*
<daSkreech> trylik: Then a little more :)
<eagles0513875> no problem alonea sry for long response playing around with lmms
<eagles0513875> !lmms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmms
<eagles0513875> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 3449 kB, installed size 6440 kB
 * daSkreech hugs alonea See you soon I hope 
<mtu> Dhraakellian: no hints in dmesg or /var/messages ?
<Rob-> tomsdale:  recovery (earlier kernel) is working.  Should I "resume normal boot" or "Repair Boken Packages"?
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<alonea> daSkreech: thanks mate, have a good one.
<alonea> eagles0513875: tis fine. I am in class actually. ^_^
 * Dhraakellian checks the various ttys to see if there's some sort of output
<Dhraakellian> seeing a couple "partman-crypto: Command failed: Device busy" and "partman-crypto: Command failed: can not access device" messages
<tomsdale> Rob-: see how far you get with a normal boot. what was your earlier ubuntu version?
<tomsdale> the one you tried to upgrade.
<mtu> Dhraakellian: what exactly is it you're trying to do at the moment?
<Dhraakellian> mtu: set up encryption on /, /home (already encrypted and containing my old home dirs), and swap with the 9.04 alternate installer
<Dhraakellian> mtu: this is happening in the Configure encrypted volumes section
<Dhraakellian> it did ask me for passphrases the first time
<mtu> i followed a guide that uses a different procedure ( but it's in german :-( )
<Dhraakellian> hehheh
<Dhraakellian> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html#partman-crypto
<mtu> what you do is basically this:
<tomsdale> what do you guys recommend to theme your KDE - Dekorator, Plasma, Bery? Does Beryl work with KDE?
<Dhraakellian> tomsdale: crystal
<tomsdale> Dhraakellian: is that a Theme or a package?
<Dhraakellian> the window decoration, that is, since that's what you appear to be asking
<mtu> you boot the normal (not alternate) live CD. then install cryproot in the live system and load the modules for your encryption. set up the encrypted partition by hand, and install into /dev/mapper/root instead of /dev/sda2 etc.
<mtu> but then you have to heavily tweak the system on the root partition to make sure it will boot
<Dhraakellian> hrm
<KalEl> do i get kde4 with kubuntu-desktop?
<KalEl> or should i specify kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
 * Dhraakellian restarts the process hoping he just took a misstep somewhere
<Dhraakellian> KalEl: kubuntu-kde4-desktop sounds logical to me
<KalEl> ok
<Dhraakellian> but I haven't been much of a Kubuntu user for a good six months or mor now
<mtu> Dhraakellian: out of curiosity, what encryption do you have on /home?
<Dhraakellian> !
<Dhraakellian> that might be something to check
 * Dhraakellian goes to see what Suse defaults to
<mtu> 'cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sd??' should tell you if you have it available
<tomsdale> Dhraakellian: crystal looks nice ... let's see how far we get with transparency and crystal :-) I like transparency
<mtu> god dammit! graphics performance with 'radeon' is crap, but 'vesa' won't allow 1024x768... 'ati' and 'fglrx' don't work. any ideas?
<Dhraakellian> tomsdale: it'd be Crystal 2.0.x though, which doesn't do quite so much with transparency as the 1.x KDE3 version
<Dhraakellian> but the main nice thing I like about it is how small I can get it
<Dhraakellian> mtu: just got back to the partitioning section after a reboot
<Dhraakellian> "Command failed: /dev/sda1 is not a LUKS partition"
<mtu> hum!
<Dhraakellian> same when I manually specify sda2
<mtu> then maybe they used a different encryption scheme like cryptoloop
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<mtu> from what i read, it's not recommended because it's been shown to be unsafe
<k4_k4> i have a little problem :
<Oceanwatcher> What is the name of the partitioning module for KDE?
<k4_k4> Kubuntu : i have soprano-backend-sesame installed , and it has the dependancy to libsoprano-dev
<mtu> Dhraakellian: think you could move the data off of /home to a backup and remake the partition?
<Dhraakellian> I think I remember seeing "LUKS" and "dm_crypt" when SUSE was prompting me for passphrases
<Oceanwatcher> The one that imho should have been in the system settings :-)
<mtu> well then there should be LUKS information to the partitions...
<k4_k4> the problem is , if  libsoprano-dev is installed it pulls automatically the system soprano libs
<k4_k4> and not the libs from kdesupport compiled by hand
<Dhraakellian> y'know, I don't think I have anything on this drive that isn't on my desktop too
<Dhraakellian> mtu: well, maybe it got confused by the stuff I already tried to do from the kubuntu installer?
<mtu> or maybe suse just uses some stuff with a twist so it's not directly compatible
<mtu> in any case, a backup of your data and re-doing the whole thing is probably what would work best. but i can't talk you through it all i'm afraid
<Dhraakellian> mtu: no problem
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Hey there!
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I have Kubuntu installed now (jaunty) but i had KDE3 first (installed KDE3 from gnome) now i want JUST kde4.Is there a way to wipe all my KDE3 stuff?
<Dhraakellian> !purekde4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purekde4
<Dhraakellian> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<und3rgr0undz3r0> i want to remove all KDE3
<Dhraakellian> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<linux-hdtv> Oceanwatcher, use gparted, it is finally working well.
<linux-hdtv> Of course it should be included, but we say that since ages ...
<Oceanwatcher> Ok... But that one is a gnome tool. Nothing that has been done for KDE?
<Dhraakellian> there's qtparted, but is that even maintained these days?
<linux-hdtv> use the one that works well :-)
<mtu> dont thjink so
<ign0ramus> last changelog on qtparted page is from 2004
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ugh there is nothing in the forums about getting rid of kde3 in jaunty
<tobi> I had a firefox icon on my desktop. I wanted to delete the Name, but now the symbol is gone, the Name is still there! How do I get that symbol back ?
<linux-hdtv> und3rgr0undz3r0, kde4 is buggy ... crashy ...
<und3rgr0undz3r0> yeah, but kde3 inst working well
<linux-hdtv> tobi, that's a good one :-)
<und3rgr0undz3r0> knetworkmanager is working with my wireless
<mtu> 4.2 isn't so bad
<joshjtl> what file (im guessing no longer xorg.com) can I see what my mouse is set up as?
<ign0ramus> tobi, can you highlight (shift+click) where the icon ought to be?
<mtu> und3rgr0undz3r0: aaah, the kde 4.2 network managing applet on jaunty is broken
<mtu> better use wicd
<linux-hdtv> und3rgr0undz3r0, ask in #ubuntu
<ign0ramus> joshjtl, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tobi> no fun, instead of the old symbol there is a questionmark right now
<und3rgr0undz3r0> thanks linux-hdtv
<joshjtl> ign0ramus: nope not in there anymore
<Dhraakellian> my main troubles with KDE4.2 are probably related to the fact that I went in and edited the config files to get per-desktop wallpapers
<Dhraakellian> had to do some fiddling around to see what exactly needed to be edited and how
<ign0ramus> tobi, can you right click where the icon should be?
<mtu> no support for that out of the box? o.O
<tobi> Yes I can
<tobi> :D
<ign0ramus> tobi, then select 'properties' and re-assign the icon
<ign0ramus> tobi, alternatively, you could delete it from the desktop, and drag a fresh one over from the Kmenu
<tobi> Funnywise the firefox I reinstalled already is not in the KMenu list
<joshjtl> what file (it's no longer xorg.com) can I see what my mouse is set up as?
<tobi> And I can't find the Firefox Icon in the icon-settings, ... it's gone!
<ign0ramus> tobi, are you using jaunty and the new kickoff menu?
<mackk431> what happens if you open a terminal and tpye firefox in it?
<ign0ramus> tobi, if so, see if it appears under 'web browser'
<tobi> Yes
<tobi> The standart Web-Browser is the Konquerer
<tobi> I think I have to find the firefox symbol somerwhere!
<mackk431> tobi open a terminal and type firefox + enter
<tobi> open it is!
<ign0ramus> tobi, you should be able to find it by right clicking where the old firefox icon used to be, and then selecting properties.  you can re-assign the old icon
<mackk431> did firefox start?
<tobi> it started, ... I will search for it in the properties, thx so long!
<mackk431> did you get the icon in your menu now?
<ign0ramus> tobi, in the General tab, just click on the picture
<tobi> what should happen ?!
<mackk431> there should be an icon in your kmenu to start firefox
<mackk431> programm->internet
<tobi> found it...
<mtu> you should be able to drag+drop it to the desktop
<mtu> or some panel
<tobi> thanks for the help, anyway my firefox isn't findable in the KMenu
<mackk431> you can also press alt+f2 and type firefox in the box
<tobi> I can drag&drop Icons from the KMenu!
<ign0ramus> tobi, i just told you that! :P
<tobi> right, also you told me to find it in the properties - found!
<ign0ramus> tobi, excellent! :)
<ign0ramus> tobi, so you're good now?
<tobi> very good! The icon is back on the desk, ...
<ign0ramus> :)
<tobi> merci!
<ign0ramus> pas de probleme!
<amgarchIn9> what are all those functions in "declare -p" starting with underscore good for?
<Hirnlos> help, my screens are black, i only see the mouse, what can i do?
<zer0o> hi guys can someone help me with updating NEXUIZ to version 2.5? i downloaded the .deb package but when running it it says its missing the Nexuiz-data dependancy thus i downloaded it to and put them both in /home, while i run one or the other is always saying is missin the other one's dependency... where am i wrong? thanks
<skierpage> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<MiscDebris> I'm using a calendar directory.  It's shared between 3.5.9 and 4.2.2.  3.5.9 shows the correct information regardless of view, while 4.2.2 shows incorrect or lacking information depending on the view.  Is there something I'm doing wrong?
<mauri29> Hello, anybody knows how to create new files with Dolphin, that has windows EOF format?
<nadie__> bay bay
<lundh> hello
<mauri29> I am refering about creating "new text files" with windows EOF format, not Unix.
<lundh> does anyone know of any good music players for kde4. amarok2 is really not as nice as banshee yet
<lundh> oh, whats the easies way to get kubutu installed from an ubuntu-alternate install? aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ?
<kaddi> !purgeubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgeubuntu
<kaddi> !purgegnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgegnome
<skierpage> mauri29, you mean the new blank file has the wrong EOF character?  I just did strace on dolphin, and it looks like it reads /usr/share/templates/.source/TextFile.txt
<kaddi> !purgekde |lunfh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgekde
<kaddi> i don't believe ti -.-
<kaddi> i swear there was a working shortcut for this
<kaddi> !purekde |lunfh
<ubottu> lunfh: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<skierpage> mauri29 when you choose Create New > Text file.  So you could modify that, or maybe there's a local directory you can put a "Windows Text file" template.
<nfrs> hi
<nfrs> using kde 4.2.2 on kubuntu 9.04, I'm seeing large memory leaks (aggregating over time) in both plasma and X. is this a known problem?
<mauri29> skierpage, thankyou! going to try this
<skierpage> mauri29, I don't know how you add to Dolphin's "Create New..." menu, putting something in your local Templates doesn't do anything.  Seems like a doc bug!
<mauri29> skierpage, I don't know that too(?). I opened "gksudo kate /usr/share/templates/.source/TextFile.txt" , then I did -> Tools -> End of Line -> Windows/DOS, save, and that's all. When I crate new text file, this file is with the format EOL (not EOF like I said) of Windows like I need. This is to send text files to Windows users and that they can view them correctly with notepad.exe.
<mtu> good night folks
<kaddi> good night mtu
<kaddi> :)
<mtu> Dhraakellian: good night :) good luck with your encryption!
<mtu> seeyas
<dylan_>  Hey guys thanks for the replies earlier, I am trying to configure my NVIDIA 8800 in ubuntu 9.04 for 1280x1024 resolution, but there is no setting in the nvidia-settings progarm for 1280 x 1024, there is every other resolution but this one not quite sure what to do ...
<skierpage> mauri29, I think Windows Wordpad (write.exe)can open files with UNIX EOL, so maybe there's some extension associated with it rather than Notepad that you can use.
<mauri29> skierpage, ok. I will consider this, thanks again.
<embraceunity> sad news for linux... be sure to digg this: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Spain_gives_Microsoft_huge_corporate_welfare_program
#kubuntu 2009-05-05
<phoenixz> xjjk: Right, gottit.. My X was hanging again, had to reboot.. After reboot I got the X error "EE open /dev/fb0 No such file or directory".. I selected "Start in low graphics mode for one time" which brought me to a text prompt, very nice.. So I rebooted, got same error, selected "Make new X config", had to reboot again, AGAIN got the same error, selected "Start in low graphics mode for one time" which finally got X started.. Any ideas on this one?
<skierpage> mauri29, http://forum.kde.org/customizing-create-new-menu-t-36907.html is how you customize Create New... (haven't tried it). I filed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191630 about the missing doc.  Not sure if there's a dolphin bug that this should be easier.
<Rob-> tomsdale: I have a new problem
<xjjk> phoenixz: no... why on earth is X trying to open your framebuffer
<phoenixz> xjjk: Don't look at me, I never told it to do so :)
<phoenixz> xjjk: Framebuffer is used for 3D stuff, no?
<xjjk> phoenixz: no
<xjjk> it's an in-kernel thing, it's mostly only used with special/embedded devices
<xjjk> unless you configure it to do so you shouldn't be using it
<xjjk> phoenixz: are there X config that you need? try mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf mv/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<phoenixz> xjjk: I moved xorg.conf out of the way, so I am not configuring anything here..
<phoenixz> xjjk: Already done that :)
<xjjk> phoenixz: this is without an xorg.conf? hrm
<xjjk> what video card do you have
<phoenixz> yeap..
<phoenixz> xjjk: intel i945
<phoenixz> its a laptop
<phoenixz> Dell latitude D620
<jroberto> hello people
<xjjk> phoenixz: mmm
<xjjk> phoenixz: can you post your X log file to a pastebin
<jroberto> mamae
<phoenixz> xjjk: sure, only let me find the one containing the error
<jroberto> mamae
<xjjk> phoenixz: it should be /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<phoenixz> http://rafb.net/p/JMhFvE35.html
<phoenixz> xjjk: ^^^^^^^^
<xjjk> phoenixz: hrm, I don't think that's a serious error (the framebuffer error)
<xjjk> phoenixz: it looks as if X is starting fine from the log
<libervisco> system froze while changing application switching visuals in desktop effects in the middle of installing firefox in kpackagekit, I rebooted
<phoenixz> xjjk: yeah, but that is exactly the same error I see when booting up...
<libervisco> then I tried to remove probably broken firefox packages and it froze again!
<chx> how can i stop the cursor from moving to the next desktop at screen edges? it's so annoying :(
<chx> i am on jaunty
<phoenixz> libervisco: Hey, Im having the same problem over here!
<xjjk> phoenixz: that's not so much an error as a failure, that isn't important
<xjjk> and X looks as if it starts?
<libervisco> I rebooted again, disabled desktop effects, tried removing firefox again..
<libervisco> oh
<libervisco> it said I need to use a more powerful package manager like synaptic (which now I can't install) or aptitude
<libervisco> so my packaging system is broken, bunch of firefox and related packages are broken and I've no idea how to fix it
<phoenixz> xjjk: I get this not very well working bulletproof thing from ubuntu... with that error.. then it MIGHT work when I specify "run one session in low graphics mode only" something like that
<xjjk> phoenixz: I'm not really sure what's wrong here...
<phoenixz> xjjk: if it works, I go to the KDM login screen.. if not, I get command prompt
<xjjk> phoenixz: AFAIK there's another error ocurring here
<xjjk> and it's just picking up on that one (which isn't any error)
<phoenixz> xjjk: sweeet.. I think I'll just reinstall or someting, this is giving me a severe headache..
<ign0ramus> libervisco, what if you try from commandline?
<phoenixz> xjjk: could it not be that there indeed is no error but that the bulletproof thing is nagging on that framebuffer thing that really is not a problem?
<libervisco> ign0ramus: I tried some apt-get and aptitude commands already..
<xjjk> phoenixz: yeah... that might work better than trying to debug this
<xjjk> phoenixz: totally possible
<ign0ramus> libervisco, "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<lundh> what good kde4 music players are there?
<libervisco> ign0ramus: yes.. no matter what I do I get a huge output with dpkg..
<ign0ramus> lundh, Amarok, Songbird
<libervisco> with errors..
<ign0ramus> libervisco, have you tried reconfiguring dpkg?
<phoenixz> xjjk: is it possible maybe to kick that bulletproof out of the system? is it a separate pacakge?
<lundh> ign0ramus: amarok2 is so.. clumsy, in lack of a better word
<xjjk> phoenixz: AFAIK no
<phoenixz> xjjk: hurray...
<libervisco> ign0ramus: tried now, same..
<chx> wait a second , you called amarok2 good?
<ign0ramus> lundh, i agree... that's why I'm temporarily using Songbird.  It's pretty good now.
<xjjk> phoenixz: er, rather: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14320
<libervisco> dpkg-reconfigure dpkg..
<xjjk> phoenixz: it can be disabled easily, apparently
<lundh> ign0ramus: I'll check it out
<lundh> ign0ramus: does it look native? (renders with qt widgets?)
<libervisco> http://pastebin.com/m54ed70ff
<ign0ramus> lundh, not really, but you can give skins (feathers) to make it look closer... it's basically Firefox Music Player
<ign0ramus> (gross simplification)
<phoenixz> xjjk: "kdm does not support failsafeX so it is not enabled on kubuntu. If you have installed kde on a standard ubuntu install that might be a different story."
<lundh> ok, same widget system
<ign0ramus> lundh, yeah, and it's mozilla-based, so you can use like Adblock and such
<ign0ramus> lundh, it also is a complete web browser, but I never use that feature much
<xjjk> phoenixz: noticed... I'm not seeing anything about it with kdm4 either
<lundh> ok
<phoenixz> though it might be that KDE is using GDM as fallback.. sweet.. but /etc/gdm/gdm.conf doesnt exist here.. only got failsaveX files there..
<phoenixz> xjjk: even so.. why would it drop to failsafe...
<xjjk> I'm not sure
<Dhraakellian> hmm... using the 9.04 alternate installer and trying to do partitioning, but it claims that /dev/mapper/system-root is in use
<rmrfslash> What's Kubuntu?
<rmrfslash> Is it anything like Swine Flu?
<bazhang> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<bazhang> rmrfslash, ??
<rmrfslash> kidding.
<rmrfslash> just dead in here.
<chx> good joke, your luck is that chanops are not trigger happy, i know a number of channels where you'd be quite gone after that...
<Dhraakellian> okay, since I've already erased data on system-root several times, on this bootup, I'm just telling it not to erase data
<Dhraakellian> let's see if it decides to work this time
<rmrfslash> chx: meh
<ccherrett> ok where would I start do debug a kubuntu install that lost internet wired and wireless after the last upgrade?
<sedeki> hello i have the instant-kubuntu thingie
<sedeki> that i installed through windows without formatting
<sedeki> how can i install kubuntu?
<sedeki> "for real", now that i've booted kubuntu
<bazhang> sedeki, wubi?
<sedeki> yes
<bazhang> sedeki, dual boot or wipe out windows, kubuntu only
<sedeki> i can't remove the windows partition now, right, because the kubuntu disc is a virtual fs-file on the windows partition?
<bazhang> correct
<sedeki> so i need to burn an installer cd?
<bazhang> get the kubuntu iso, burn to cd after md5 check, then check disk integrity, set in bios to boot from cd first, and install, either retaining windows install, or using entire disk
<bazhang> retaining windows will allow you to dual boot,and grub will be set up automatically for you
<sedeki> how do i check disc integrity after burning? md5-check the device file?
<bazhang> ccherrett, upgrade from what to what
<ccherrett> bazhang: sorry just a regular old update
<bazhang> md5 before burning, disk integrity after you have a disk
<ccherrett> bazhang: nightly thing
<bazhang> ccherrett, jaunty?
<ccherrett> bazhang: how do I check that?
<sedeki> bazhang: is it possble to burn the CD-iso to a dvd-r?
<bazhang> md5 -->iso  disk integrity check -->disk
<bazhang> sedeki, of course yes
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in konsole ccherrett
<ccherrett> bazhang: thanks
<sedeki> disk integrity check is within the burning program?
<bazhang> ccherrett, then ifconfig to see if nic's are recognized
<ccherrett> bazhang: jaunty 9.04
<ccherrett> bazhang: they are
<bazhang> sedeki, it is when you boot the disk, after setting in bios to boot from cd, will say check disk for integrity or some such
<ramon> Hi all...does anybody know how do I change kaffeine player sound source?
<psyco> hey is there a drop to tinypic plasmoid? all i can find is imageshac
<bazhang> ccherrett, what does sudo dhclient eth0 return in the konsole
<bazhang> ccherrett, assuming you have ethernet attached
<sedeki> bazhang: aha i get it, sorry for misunderstanding. thanks for your help
<bazhang> sedeki, my fault for not making clear :)
<ccherrett> bazhang: yes I do
<ccherrett> bazhang: it is DHCPDISCOVER over and over
<bazhang> ccherrett, no Mac filtering set on router?
<ccherrett> bazhang: no
<ccherrett> bazhang: it works on a live CD
<bazhang> ccherrett, that is odd, perhaps check if you have a current lease
<ramon> anyone?
<ccherrett> bazhang: No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<ccherrett> bazhang: but it created a eth0:avahi device
<ccherrett> that is not configured
<nassrat> bazhang: hey do i know you from somewhere
<bazhang> ccherrett, sounds like its not recognized
<bazhang> nassrat, yes here
<nassrat> was i here before
<bazhang> ccherrett, what nic chipsets, eth and wlan
<bazhang> lspci should say in konsole
<nassrat> anybody know how I can get two monitors on two different Cards working
<nassrat> one pci the other is agp
<ccherrett> bazhang: intel pro 100
<ccherrett> 3945ABG
<bazhang> ccherrett, that is the wifi? what about eth
<ccherrett> intel wireless
<ccherrett> eth0 is wired: intel pro 100
<bazhang> really weird
<ccherrett> eth1 wireless:
<ccherrett> 3945ABG
<bazhang> I have the exact same wifi card
<ccherrett> bazhang: this worked last week
<bazhang> ccherrett, via konsole or knetworkmanager
<ccherrett> bazhang: both
<ramon> does anybody here know how do i change the sound source of VLC player?
<bazhang> ccherrett, indeed it must work, seems there is a conflict of some kind preventing it
<ccherrett> bazhang: right
<bazhang> ramon, vlc preferences perhaps?
<bazhang> the avahi, and eth1 listing for wifi point to that
<ccherrett> avahi sucks
<ccherrett> so many issues with it for me
<ramon> yes...but i could not do that..my problem is...i have the stereo speakers of my computer and i also have stereo speakers of my monitor...
<ramon> and the sound of video player is coming from the monitor, i don't want that...4 example in amarok the sound comes from stereo speakers
<bazhang> if avahi shows up , is always a headache for me. seems like nic's not properly seen at this point, as sudo dhclient eth0 inevitably works
<ramon> understood?
<bazhang> ramon, yes, did you install pavucontrol
<bazhang> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 64 kB, installed size 376 kB
<ramon> is there in repository?
<bazhang> may need to fiddle with the settings via that; sorry not a sound person at all
<bazhang> ramon, yes
<ramon> this software is kindo of a sound manager
<ramon> ?
<ccherrett> bazhang: ok I got a static from adding to the interfaces file
<bazhang> pulse audio volume control
<bazhang> ccherrett, okay
<bazhang> I have to step away, brb
<ccherrett> bazhang: ok
<fujianwzh> The application AmaroK (amarok) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT).
<fujianwzh> Please help us improve the software you use by filing a report at http://bugs.kde.org. Useful details include how to reproduce the error, documents that were loaded, etc.
<ccherrett> bazhang: you around?
<cjae> I really would like kpackage to ask for a password
<ccherrett> bazhang: what is the best way on kubuntu to configure the network?
<cjae> I have downloaded many things and it does not ask for any sudo nothing. I am using 9.04
<ccherrett> cjae: not even the first time?
<cjae> ccherrett: you mean after reboot, no
<cjae> not ever
<sedeki> hey
<ccherrett> cjae: hmm I am not really the guy to say
<sedeki> i've been trying to burn the ubuntu cd with nero, but it complains about it being a dvd-r and it requires cd-r/rw
<ccherrett> I am a gentoo guy
<sedeki> is there anyway to get past this?
<ccherrett> sedeki: use the command line
<rob> hey.  Need some BT help
<sedeki> ccherrett with windows?
<rob> does anyone know if this bug has been fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/354389
<ccherrett> sedeki: oh I assumed you were talking about kubuntu
<cjae> sedeki: imgburn
<ccherrett> sedeki: since it is the kubuntu channel :)
<cjae> like three meg download
<cjae> nero sucks
<sedeki> ccherrett would there be any practical difference? *rhetorical question*
<sedeki> thanks, cjae
<cjae> try installing cdburnerxp and nero on the same machine, nero pwns cdburnerxp
<ccherrett> sedeki: sure get the gui mess out of the way and look for errors if any
<rob> anyone for some bluetooth help?
<Dhraakellian> huh
<Dhraakellian> so Kubuntu offers to encrypt home dirs?
<Dhraakellian> separately from the actual partitions being encrypted?
<nignaztic> Can i access or use my Kubuntu partition from Windows Vista which is on the same machine but the kubuntu is on a different hard drive
<sedeki> burning now... great
<chx> nignaztic: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<nignaztic> thank you
<brian_> hey all
<sedeki> hey
<brian_> does anyone know of a working url from which I can use debbootstrap to install kubuntu?
<rob> does anyone know if this bug has been fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/354389
<BluesKaj> brian_, url bootstrap? gentoo?
<Cymru> Does anyone know if 9.04 will run on a Thinkpad 600E?
<brian_> BluesKaj: are you familiar with debbootstrap?
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> first I've heard of it as a source
<BluesKaj> Cymru, yes
<Cymru> In that case, I'll download the isos overnight and burn them to CD in the morning.
<Cymru> I'm running Slack 12 at the moment but want to use KDE 4 and I think the hardware will be better supported with ubuntu.
<rob> need help with bluetooth
<chx> Cymru: run, sure -- but how fast? how much memory you've got?
<Cymru> 288 mb
<souto> l
<BluesKaj> !debootstrap | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> so i got problem
<wizardslovak> my audio doesnt work
<wizardslovak> i hear song when system starts but then if i turn on youtube it doesnt
<wizardslovak> what can be problem?
<chx> Cymru: not much but enoufh.
<chx> wizardslovak: flash.
<wizardslovak> i got flash plugin
<chx> wizardslovak: audio is a mess
<wizardslovak> chx: ??
<chx> wizardslovak: flash plugin as in nonfreeflash-plugin?
<wizardslovak> yes
<Cymru> on my dell inspirion, didn't get any adio from youtube until I upgraded to 9.04
<Cymru> s/adio/audio/
<wizardslovak> i got inspiron
<chx> wizardslovak: are you 64  bit?
<wizardslovak> it didnt work on 8.04 and so on 9.04
<wizardslovak> no 32
<chx> cant help you then
<BluesKaj> flashplugin-nonfree, perhaps ?
<chx> yeah thats what i meant
<wizardslovak> i got that ,flashplugin-nonfree
<wizardslovak> noone doesnt know ??
<wizardslovak> is ther like codec pack or something?
<wizardslovak> i remember its called "restricted formats"??
<wizardslovak> !restricted formats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<wizardslovak> thats the name for package/
<bazhang> also see medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> wizardslovak, which browser?
<wizardslovak> firefox
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | wizardslovak
<ubottu> wizardslovak: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wizardslovak> ok so i did install kubuntu-restricted-extras and still it doesnt work]
<scorpion3> file:///home/killer/Desktop/mirc/%23Bronx.url
<scorpion3> irc://irc.chupas.net/bronx
<wizardslovak> so you want to tell me that i wont be able to play youtube on kubuntu??
<golas1989> witam
<wizardslovak> siema
<wizardslovak> tutaj tylko po angielsku
<golas1989> fajne to kubuntu ;]
<kubuntu_> who know about install compiz element in kubuntu 8.04
<wizardslovak> i did it once
<wizardslovak> funny think that 3d cube
<rgarcia> hi all....does anybody know if is possible to use superkaramba in jaunty?
<kubuntu_> why ???
<rgarcia> anyone?
<wizardslovak> whats superkaramba
<digdeep> !superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<bazhang> !info superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): SuperKaramba theme support for the KDE 4 Plasma desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 363 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<bazhang> rgarcia, yes it is
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<rgarcia> mm...ok i did it...but now i can't run the applets...like lquid weather
<golas1989> tomorrow matura :P
<golas1989> sorry today
<wizardslovak> lol
<wizardslovak> so any of  you people know how to fi that up?
<wizardslovak> so sudenly noones here
<digdeep> :-D
<wizardslovak> k forget
<wizardslovak> did it already
<wizardslovak> so whats up?
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> can anyone using jaunty point me to their (or a good example) of sources.list?  my alternate cd installer has a bug so im trying to do it with debootstrap
<FuriousGeorge> but i need some repos
<geek_> FuriousGeorge: one moment
<FuriousGeorge> geek_: thanks
<geek_> FuriousGeorge: http://pastebin.com/m4b56522c
<FuriousGeorge> geek_: thanks again
<FuriousGeorge> argh...   another problem.  the chroot (kubuntu) doesnt seem to be using resolv.conf.  i have local networking but no nameservice
<geek_> FuriousGeorge: hmm, i suppose in theory you could try to use ip addies instead?
<FuriousGeorge> that should work yes....
<FuriousGeorge> depending on the remote apache setup
<FuriousGeorge> i feel like there is some way to make it use resolv.conf or manually assign the nameserver
<Perseid> I updated from 8 to 9.04. When I first updated everything was fine, but I loaded it up just now and I have no Internet access. nForce ethernet controller. Wired.
<golas1989> a don't have wlan0... where is the probem...
<golas1989> driver is copatibility
<golas1989> compatibility
<dfrey> Does anyone know of a desktop recording application for Linux that does NOT produce theora as it's output?  I would like to record my Linux desktop and have it play under windows with minimal effort.
<Perseid> Doesn't Media Player Classic play theora?
<dfrey> Perseid: I don't doubt that there are fringe media players for windows that I could download to view theora video.  I would rather produce a file that is more easily viewable by Windows users.
<Perseid> Media Player Classic is not a fringe player. What it sounds like you're asking for is something in Linux to record to WMV which seems unlikely.
<geek_> dfrey: you could always convert
<golas1989> need help poland please
<geek_> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<geek_> ;)
<golas1989> !pl
<geek_> dfrey: though as i recall the kde screen capture app does use a wierd format that i can't get to play at all
<doleyb> geek_: it uses whatever format you like (png, jpg, aetc)
<geek_> doleyb: the video capture one?
<doleyb> geek_: No, the screen capture one.
<Dhraakellian> what would you guys recommend for KDE-based firewall management?
<Dhraakellian> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/keeping-safe/C/firewall.html suggests firestarter, but that's GTK-based, iirc
<Dhraakellian> gnome-based, even, by the look of things
<doleyb> dfrey: It is very easy (and advisable) to install theora drivers on windows.  Download CCP, Community Codec Pack.  It is also easy to covern ogg into avi, install mencoder.
<dfrey> I think I will try the conversion method.
<dfrey> Is there an editor that I can use to splice the theora video?
<Perseid> OK. So I go into the new network widget, both of my ethernet ports are listed, but neither of them do anything. I click Auto and it says connecting then does nothing. No error no nothing.
<SandGorgon> my battery life has shrunk since i started using kubuntu.. anyone notice that?
<ralmars> Hey guys, (I have to admit a part of me is a bit embarrassed) I just wanted to know how well Ubuntu 9.04 ran on the new Macbook Pro? Are there any driver issues? Does everything (hardware wise) work well? What about the trackpad and gestures? Thanks
<dfrey> SandGorgon: What were you using before?
<bharani> hello
<bharani> any body there
<Dhraakellian> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<bk> does wine come with kubuntu?
<bk> thought ide ask in here since i got banned from #linux for saying im a windows user and was looking to use linux on my home server and laptop
<xjjk> bk: it can be installed easily
<dylan_> i have an nvidia 8800gt video card. i cant seem to find a driver that will allow me to make my screen res higher then 640x480. will somebody help me ?
<xjjk> dylan_: for an 8800gt, you'll need the latest proprietary drivers
<Perseid> Sigh. I tried installing wicd and it has a whole bunch of dependencies I need to install which I can't because I have no Internet access. So is there anything I can do or should I just wipe the partition and call it a loss?
<dylan_> xjjk, i have installed nvidie-glx-new driver from adamt. and then gone to hardware drivers manager.but the window comes up empty, and is titled "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system". which i realize is the problem. but i dont know how to solve it
<anom01y> dylan_,
<anom01y> hey its me Loren
<dylan_> oh yea. go to pm i guess..
<xjjk> dylan_: mmm, I'm probably not going to be able to help you further...
<dylan_> thank you xjjk
<Russianen> «¤‹¤«¤‹¤«¤‹¤
<Russianen> ÂñEì_ÏðÈâEò
<Russianen> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<dosage> where can I edit screen resolutions, looks like xorg.conf isn't used anymore
<Dhraakellian> huh... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad says to install qsynaptics from the universe repo, but I only see gsynaptics when I search (and the universe repo is uncommented in my sources.list)
<phoenixz> Hi, on kubuntu 904 using firefox with adobe flash, when I watch flash movies, quite often, the sound suddenly gets stuck in a 200mSec loop which sounds like tatatatatatatawiwiwiwiwiwiquququququ etc... when one goes like this, ALL go like that and I have to restart firefox to fix it.. What is the cause of this, and how can i fix it?
<Dhraakellian> how would I use the function keys as normal with screen-profiles?
<Dhraakellian> eg. in htop or mc
<Dhraakellian> hmm... either that or how would I get mouse clicks to work in screen?
<Dhraakellian> because with neither working, htop is borderline useless
<PROject-Emerald1> Ugh, I'm banned from #Ubuntu so can someone help me?
<PROject-Emerald1> How do I convert a .ogv video file to a file that can be uploaded to YouTube?
<Satish> How to update konqueror
<mandingoceo> can some1 help me with audio over hdmi ?
<mandingoceo> i have an xfx geforce 8200 mobo with kubuntu 810 with alsa 19 and the lastes nvidia drivers but i cant get audio over hdmi ?
<mandingoceo> any1 home
<Perseid> OK, so if I manually configure eth0 with ifconfig I can access my router but nothing else.
<matt> when i enabled my video card acceleration, all my text got real big. anyone know how to change the fonts used by kde or something?
<matt> its at a decent resolution, but kde is using a real big font now...
<mandingoceo> MAtt system settings and then apperence go to fonts
<michael2> my intel 3945 wireless card doesn't work. the lshw entry for the card says "network UNCLAIMED" and dmesg | grep iwl is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/164687/ . ideas?
<matt> thanks!
<Dhraakellian> syndaemon -d -t doesn't appear to be disabling tapping
<Dhraakellian> and qtsynaptics isn't in the repos
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<Dhraakellian> erm... qsynaptics
<perseid> My screen resolution is set to 1600x1200, but when I log in the system starts me in 2048x1536 until I go back into the display settings, but I don't have to change it back. It changes itself as soon as I go into the settngs screen. Any ideas?
 * ActionParsnip listens to the wind blow
<lundh> what do I need to be able to boot from an external dvd-player?
<jbutera_> a bios that isnt ancient
<ActionParsnip> lundh: or a small bootable partition that can THeN kickoff the cd boot (E.g. Installed LILO)
<lundh> but with that I would be fine with a usb attached dvd-player?
<lundh> ActionParsnip: thats the kind of trouble I wnat to avoid
<ActionParsnip> lundh: sure, just jump into bios and tell it to boot usb first
<ActionParsnip> lundh: if your bios doesnt support usb booting you WILL have to
<lundh> k, the bios support usb boot
<ActionParsnip> then you have no worries
<lundh> the big problem is that I cant get syslinux to work
<lundh> so I'm thinking about buying a dvd-player
<ActionParsnip> there are a tonne of guides for usb installs
<lundh> I know and I have folowed them, or so I thought
<lundh> all i get is a blinking _
<OxDeadC0de> does Opera perform better with flash than firefox for anyone else? I never thought that could be the case...
<lundh> ActionParsnip: which guide should I follow then? unetboting does not work. manually installing syslinux doesnt seem to work all that well either. the reay made boot.img diesnt work either
<ActionParsnip> lundh: do you mean the UNR image?
<digdeep> Is there anyway to stop pidgin autostarting?
<ActionParsnip> digdeep: take it out of ~/.kde/Autostart
<lundh> ActionParsnip: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<lundh> that one
<lundh> oh, hardy
<digdeep> ActionParsnip: Nothing under ~/.kde/Autostart (jaunty)
<lundh> should try the new one
<saravanan> hi
<lundh> ActionParsnip: do you how I should populate the image after dd:ing it to the partition?
<ActionParsnip> digdeep: let me jick a query off and i'll check settings
<digdeep> np
<ActionParsnip> digdeep: i just went through every menu and couldnt find any reference toautorunning at startup, do you have any scripts you run at login?
<digdeep> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> lundh: not sure,  believe jaunty has a usb creator package you can apt-get and that will set you up a usb boot
<lundh> I hav earch installed at the moment
<lundh> have arch
<ActionParsnip> lundh: then you should as in the archlinux hannle, this is ubuntu
<jbutera_> with a k
<lundh> ActionParsnip: Iäm trying to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lundh: i see
<ActionParsnip> lundh: if you boot to ubunto livecd, you can install usb-creator into the live environment and you can install to usb that way
<lundh> I cant boot the livecd, the computer lacks a dc-player
<ActionParsnip> lundh: got another pc?
<jbutera_> Unetbootin
<lundh> ActionParsnip: no, got a mac
<jbutera_> you can make a bootable image of an install iso
<jbutera_> and stick it on say, an SD card
<lundh> jbutera_: thats what I'm trying to do
<jbutera_> so give unetbootin the iso, and an SD card
<digdeep> ActionParsnip: u use pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> digdeep: i do indeed
<jbutera_> afaik theres even a windows version of unetbootin
<lundh> jbutera_: unetbootin wont work for me. the result is boot failed
<digdeep> ActionParsnip: but you don't have autostart issue?
<jbutera_> lundh: failed in a different way than no boot device?
<lundh> I think the same
<ActionParsnip> digdeep: no, which is really weird
<digdeep> :-D
<jbutera_> well, you want the computer to try to get to the MBR on the SD card and boot
<jbutera_> so maybe it cant boot from that device.. on my asus aspire one i had to use the righthand SD slot
<lundh> jbutera_: I have got syslinux to boot before unsing the boot.img but that gives me a blinling underscore now
<lundh> this is using a usb stick by the way
<jbutera_> what are we working with? what are our options?
<jbutera_> ok
<jbutera_> so a usb stick can either be a usb FDD or HDD
<jbutera_> does your bios give you a choice as far as boot device?
<lundh> yeah, and I can choose the usb-device
<lundh> oh, think I might ave found my problem
<lundh> stupid stupid stupid :p
<jbutera_> i remember having to manually copy some syslinux stuff to the usb disk
<jbutera_> for intrepid
<lundh> jbutera_: tried that too
<jbutera_> i havent done this yet for jaunty, but i will eventually
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rocky_fortune> recommend a dvd player?
<jbutera_> its nice to be able to use any iso though
<jbutera_> rather than making a bootable installation of whatever version
<ubuntu_> das funktioniert tatsaechlich
<lundh> jbutera_: yeah, hopefully thiw will work
<jbutera_> lundh: ok.. the only other thing that comes to mind is dd'ing zeros to the mbr so i could change FDD/HDD mode
<lundh> I'll jave a few more options to try before buying a dvd-player
<jbutera_> ive got a usb to ide/sata thingo
<jbutera_> so when absolutely necessary, i just borrow my computer's dvd drive and hook it up to my laptop that way
<jbutera_> net booting may also be an option, but good luck with that :P
<lundh> yeah, I might buy a usb dvd burner
<jbutera_> i mean starting from the PXE rom
<lundh> I have done net booting in the past and will try it if everything else fails
<lundh> yeha, I understood that
<jbutera_> lemme know if you get anything working.. im gunna have to do it soon too
<lundh> sure
<rocky_fortune> I can't seem to find my dvd drive :(
<ActionParsnip> rocky_fortune: do you mean physically
<rocky_fortune> no.
<rocky_fortune> it shows the dvd is there but the media player cant find it.
<ActionParsnip> rocky_fortune: whats you media player of choice?
<rocky_fortune> anything really.
<jbutera_> i have a similar issue with a SATA dvd drive on an ODD controller
<jbutera_> i had to use IDE mode
<rocky_fortune> I tried other media players to see if it was dragon player but...
<perseid> How do I get a different background on each desktop in KDE 4.2.2?
<ActionParsnip> perseid: if you do you CANNOT have deskto picons
<ActionParsnip> perseid: still game?
<perseid> Meaning no icons on the desktop at all?
<rocky_fortune> how to I set my dvd drive to dvd instead of it being set to cdrom0?
<ActionParsnip> perseid: yep, none
<perseid> I guess not, then, thanks. Heh.
<ActionParsnip> perseid: blank cube faces but with different backgrounds and their respective apps running on each face
<ActionParsnip> perseid: thought not
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: are there intel drivers from 7.10 in jaunty repos
<ActionParsnip> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: no, gutsy is dead
<eagles0513875> thing is with all the problems with intel driver probably wouldnt hurt to have from intrepid and gutsy
<ActionParsnip> you may find its an incompatibility between the driver and the xorg version in jaunty
<mandingoceo> could some1 help me with a sound problem
<ActionParsnip> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mandingoceo> well i have 810 installed with alsa 19 and lastest nvidia drivers but cant get sound out of my hdmi ?
<mandingoceo> hardware is seen properly
<jbutera_> dont ask to ask, first ask to ask to ask, or else
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: the funny thing is that he doesnt have this issue on gutsy re intel drivers
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: thats because gutsy uses an older xorg version, which will be more compatible with the intel drivers
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: also this person said that he had it working on intrepid but now it wont work
<ActionParsnip> i'd log abug under intrepid as its still supported
<cumulus007> Hi, my Kubuntu Jaunty doesn't remember added printers
<cumulus007> the next time I boot my computer,, they are gone
<oobe> rocky_fortune, if your still around not that it matters what your dvd drive is called you can make a new mount point /media/dvd then edit /etc/fstab not that you really need to
<_kamaz_> hello
<rocky_fortune> oobe: how does one create a new mount point?
<lundh> jbutera_: finally got it to boot
<jussi01> rocky_fortune: just create the folder...
<oobe> rocky_fortune, mkdir /mnt/dvd then edit /etc/fstab to use that instead of /media/cdrom0
<noaXess> how can i reinstall a installed package?..
<rocky_fortune> oobe: how do I create this folder and where do I create it?
<Idhan> sudo aptitude reinstall mypackage
<oobe> well rocky_fortune i already told you
<oobe> i cant help any more than that if you cant understand the answer to your own questions then you are beyond help
<Idhan> using konversation, in "Auto idenfity", which is the command to set my nick and password
<noaXess> Idhan: thanks..
<noaXess> hm.. i can't get bash if i start konsole..
<Idhan> noaXess: np :-)
<noaXess> just a blinking cursor..
<noaXess> thats since i upgraded to 9.04
<Idhan> noaXess: I have some issues with many part of my system after the upgrade, I recommend you a fresh install of 9.04
<noaXess> Idhan: hm.. not an idea... there are a lot of tool's that are running... i think it's just little config things..
<rocky_fortune> manoa04
<rocky_fortune> >.< wrong channel srry
<qiyong> i'm making a pkg. in order to install /usr/bin/foo, i need to have ./BUILD/usr/bin/foo and run dpkg -b ./BUILD ?
<digdeep> hi, how can I stop pidgin from autostart?
<golas1989> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<vistakiller> why music players and kubuntu dont regognize all my cd player?
<vistakiller> i can play a audio cd if i put the audio cd in first player
<perseid> I don't have krusader running yet it's in System Actiity using up to 90% of my CPU. Why?
<inma_> Hi
<inma_> My ICEauthority file is missing, how can I get it back?
<aji> hello all
<aji> anybody here?
<aji> from indonesia?
<jucabala> bom dia a todos
<jucabala> tem alguem do Brasil por ai
<zetheroo> ﻿ ﻿hi there ... would anyone like to take a really quick Linux survey for me? I run the FSRC wordpress blog and wanted to post a series of feedback from Linux or non-Linux users ....
<Peace-> zetheroo: ?
<lundh> there seems to be a bug in the 9.04 installer. When I install ubuntu on a disk that also includes software raid i get no block devide found when I try to boot from it
<lundh> any idea how I can solve that?
<zetheroo> ﻿Peace-: you interested?
<vistakiller> lundh i think hardware raid dont recognize from most linux dist
<golas1989> i dont have interface wlan0... i have only eth0, pan0. i don't what to do... help please
<golas1989> i need wlan0
<lundh> vistakiller: I use software raid
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mkargar> hello
<mkargar> i installed kubuntu 9.04 on the my system(64bit) & I have nvidia gForce 6800!how to enable Graphic Driver on this system?
<mkargar> i runned ''HardWare Drivers''!but:''No proprietary are in use on this system"!
<chalcedony> wb eagles0513875 :)
<mkargar> How to install nVidia Linux display graphic driver on Ubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<mkargar> *kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: its the same in xubuntu, fluxbuntu, nubuntu
<chalcedony> good morning ActionParsnip :))
<ActionParsnip> mkargar: the only difference between is one uses gnome and the other uses kde, all the other stuff under the same is identical
<vistakiller> mkargar try the tool inside distro
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: ola
<vistakiller> to install your driver
<chalcedony> :))
<mkargar> <vistakiller>what's tools?
<mkargar> vistakiller:what's tools?
<ActionParsnip> !info jockey
<ubottu> Package jockey does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<ActionParsnip> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu10 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ActionParsnip> kdesudo jockey-kde
<ActionParsnip> will run it for you
<mkargar> firefox installed on kubuntu as default?
<cyberwar1ock> hello to all
<Firefishe> hi cyber...kinda quiet in here
<Firefishe> action's in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<cyberwar1ock> ya
<cyberwar1ock> my internet connection been up and down anyway cox and been working my my house
<cyberwar1ock> i been fighting with them all night lol
<mehrab> hey guys
<mehrab> why I should use sudo pppoeconf after every reboot to connect? I have this issue only with 9.04 and previous versions were OK
<igor_> hi, I installed kubuntu 9.04 and the sound volume is set maximum in kde apps and I am unable yo change it with kmix, meanwhile in some apps (smplayer) everthing works. I can't figure out the reason...
<susbwoy> Hi, i've recently installed Kubuntu 9.04 and Windows xp on this machine. I installed Windows first. I am pretty sure it has the windows boot loader installed.. How am i able to use grub instead with the same partition table settings?
<susbwoy> I assumed lilo or grub would override ntldr when installing kubuntu last.
<lundh> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mehrab> any Idea?
<mehrab> igor_ : what do you mean you can't change it with kmix?
<igor_> I mean changing value of kmix volume cahnnel doesn't affect some kde apps like amarok
<mehrab> igor_: you change PCM or Master, try both and see what happens
<igor_> mehrab: I can change only PCM, for master I have only "mute" checkbox
<bentob0x> I can either listen to music under Amarok or watch Flash videos but I cannot do both at the same time ...
<bentob0x> very frustrating
<bentob0x> on Kubuntu 9.04
<vincenzo_> italiani??
<Unksi> !it | vincenzo_
<ubottu> vincenzo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<golas1989> #ubuntu
<endoril> bonjour
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<trylik> hi, anybdy using kepas?
<trylik> hi, anybody using kepas?
<bazhang> !info kepas
<ubottu> kepas (source: kepas): KDE Easy Publish and Share - Tray icon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 233 kB, installed size 752 kB
<raphink> trylik: looks interesting
<bazhang> trylik, is that a blogging tool?
<trylik> bazhangno
<trylik> bazhang no
<raphink> bazhang: looks like a tool to send files over the network using multiple protocols
<bazhang> part of the kde social web perhaps
<bazhang> err new
<KroKro> anyone game to help me with a kubuntu keyboard problem that showed up after an upgrade to jaunty?
<KroKro> any suggestions where else I could look for help?
<BluesKaj> !ask | KroKro
<afeijo> hi all
<ubottu> KroKro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<afeijo> I updated to 9.04, now my firefox isnt working with flash! how can I fix/install it ?
<KroKro> ok.  After I pressed alt-tab, my keyboard has "frozen".  None of my apps repsond to key-presses, but I can change to consoles with c-a-f1, and back, and I can type in my password when I start a new session (i.e. switch user).  In the new session everything works, but the old session keypresses still aren't captured
<KroKro> this happened earlier today, and after a reboot it disappearewd
<afeijo> how can I install flash ?
<susbwoy> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<afeijo> :) thanks
<susbwoy> afeijo:  or sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<susbwoy> afeijo: I'm not sure how well it works with Konqueror. I had to install firefox for it to work.
<afeijo_BR> ops, I have an error in my apt-get
<afeijo_BR> dpkg: erro processando libchipcard-tools (--configure):
<afeijo_BR> how to fix it ?
<afeijo_BR> dpkg: erro processando libchipcard-tools (--configure).  This is stoping my apt-get to install anything
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | afeijo_BR
<ubottu> afeijo_BR: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> !pt | afeijo_BR
<ubottu> afeijo_BR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<afeijo_BR> BluesKaj: thanks, but that didnt work. My front-end didnt crashed.
<BluesKaj> your apt / adept is locked , right ?
<afeijo_BR> BluesKaj: no, it runs but cant finish due to the libchipcard-tools error
<BluesKaj> sorry afeijo_BR, I havent any idea how to fix that problem, not familiar
<afeijo_BR> ok, thanks
<afeijo_BR> system is telling me to restart, I return later...
<KroKro> any suggestions at all about what to look for?
<BluesKaj> genii , running quassel thru jussi01_'s server ?
<genii-konv> BluesKaj: Yes. Looks like tho box has currently some issue
<BluesKaj> ah
<aljosa> i've just did apt-get upgrade and now plasma is using 95% of cpu. anybody has any idea why or what i can do?
<Defaulte> which language use here ?
<genii> Defaulte: English is the preferred language of this channel
<Defaulte> thx
<Defaulte> Can anybody help me with Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<BluesKaj> !ask | Defaulte
<ubottu> Defaulte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<afeijo> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<canen> how can i reset my font settings _completely_?
<canen> my fonts suck at the moment and i am tired of trying to fix so i would love to start from scratch
<anne_> hi
<BluesKaj> canen , system settings/appearance/Fonts /adjust all fonts
<Defaulte_> Please tell me how can I launch my 3g/edge modem (huawei e630) Pcmcia on my laptop ?
<canen> BluesKaj: not the actual fonts but the settings.
<canen> BluesKaj: i already reset the fonts but the rendering is horrible in some apps
<afeijo> the error with my apt-get persist :(
<luis> hey there
<luis> good morning all
<Defaulte_> hi
<canen> hey
<luis> i just reinstall kubuntu jackalope but i have an issue, i already set up my screen resolution, however when i restart my pc it comes back to a lower one, then i have to go to system settings and click on display, then it fix it on its own, is there any line on the file system where i can erease the lower resolutions and only keep the one i need so it wont get back to it, any one can help me pls???
<luis> well i do assume that by erasing the lower ones my system wont have other option than the one is left right?
<BluesKaj> luis , you may need to upgrade your graphics card driver , search for yoyr make & model in adept or packagekit
<luis> theres no upgrades
<luis> but how do i that?? or how do i specifically upgrade my graphic card driver?
<BluesKaj> you can make sure by looking for the listed supported cards in adept , Kpackagekit has install and info limitations
<afeijo> great, problem fixed with this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libchipcard/+bug/295376
<luis> well those ones i already try them
<luis> and didnt fix anything
<BluesKaj> which card , luis ?
<luis> actually the way i got the screen res was by entering on safe mode and clicking on fixing graphic problems options
<luis> thats how i finally got the correct res
<luis> the card
<luis> ok the one i got is:
<chr0nic> anyone having problems with ntfs drives and on 9.04
<chr0nic> usb
<luis> kubuntu-8.04 says i got his: Graphic Card: Intel 845 Driver: i810
<BluesKaj> !Intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Intel
<luis> yes
<genii-around> i810 hates vesa driver
<luis> intel 845 driver i810 monitor: LCP Panel 1024x768
<Brassw> hi, could somebody help me with following: I'm trying to install restricted nvidia drivers on kubuntu 9.04 amd64 version, but no drivers show up under jockey-kde
<susbwoy> Hi. I've got a dvd in my drive with data on it that has been burned from nero on a windows machine. I can access it and copy from it using Konqueror(/media/cdrom0).. but Dolphin doesnt want to show the files even though it can read the title of the DVD. Dolphin has no problems showing data on CD's though. Just DVD's.. Any Suggestions?
<BluesKaj> luis , xserver-xorg-video-intel driver ?
<luis> right now i got the right res(1024x768) the thing is that if i turn off the pc when i restart it goes back to a lower res, then i have to click on menu.system settings.display options just like that, without even choosing res again, just by clicking on display i get a black screen for a few secs and change my res to the right one,
<luis> mmm let me c that
<luis> well yeh
<luis> that i got on kubuntu-804 but i cant find it in jackalope
<genii-around> Brassw: Perhaps see: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1142976.html
<BluesKaj> luis , enable 3rd party software in adept or kpackagekit
<luis> stupid me
<luis> sorry
<reisi> genii-around: any ideas why there's no 64-bit nvidia packages in (k)ubuntu?
<luis> they actually are already installed
<genii-around> reisi: Likely just hasn't been packaged yet
<BluesKaj> 64 bit is advantageous if 4G of memory is available otherwise it makes little diff , or so I've been told
<luis> the problem BluesKaj is that everytime i restart the pc goes back to a lower screen res, it doesnt keep the right one
<luis> everytime i need to click on display to fix it
<BluesKaj> <--- runs 32 bit on 64bit pc, but only 2G memory
<dust> heya, how do i change "what java software to use with .jnlp open?
<luis> thats why i was thinking that maybe if i do dome changes on the right nvidia file and erase the lower resoltuions and keep only the one i have
<BluesKaj> dunno how to help luis ...editing xorg is very risky now that X depends so much on HAL .
<luis> or ..... to type an specific comman to keep the one i want
<dust> file associations system settings?? and where there?
<luis> whats the worst can happen??
<luis> to reinstall all over right?
<BluesKaj> black scrn, then you have to reconfigure xorg back toluis,  previous state
<dust> OpenJDK Java 6
<dust> ok how do i remove that?
<luis> no probem
<luis> i want the risk
<luis> maybe is worthy
<luis> actually it is worthy cause i am going to earn something new
<luis> so can u tell me what to do or where to type what BluesKaj pls?
<luis> would start up manager help?
<dust> hmm
<luis> lets c if it works
<luis> but before
<luis> i am confuse
<luis> no
<luis> let me c
<luis> txs
<luis> :P
<BluesKaj> luis , I just checked my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and there is no setting for resolution for my Samsung 2253LW monitor , the system settings however uses the native resolution as recommended by Samsung , which is determined by the HAL , afaik
<luis> aja
<luis> thats the one i want
<luis> let me c
<luis> what do i got
<BluesKaj> luis alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luis> :(
<luis> same as u Blue
<luis> God
<luis> letc me c if start up manager help
<luis> brb
<luis> txs
<joshjtl> I cant figure out why firefox suddenly has no sound... help?
<BluesKaj> !flash | joshjtl
<joshjtl> got it with "sudo alsa force-reload"
<BluesKaj> !bot
<BluesKaj> !ubottu
<BluesKaj> no info bot ...bummer
<faydriss> as if on command
<faydriss> !flash | joshjtl
<faydriss> i am mist aken
<Brassw> genii-around: thanks for the link, problem solved!
<lundh> !usb
<addydraghici> dsa
<xxxxx> hello
<joshjtl> okay I have sound issue, i can hear my mic very loadly, but cannot record with audacity
<ubuntu__> hola
<ubuntu__> #kubuntu-es
<ubuntu__> hola
<ubuntu__> estoy desde el live disk de kubuntu mas no puedo reparar el grub de mi mandriva 2009 me pueden ayudar?
<xxxxx> alguien que sepa php ?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__  , xxxxx , #kubuntu-es por favor
<BluesKaj> !es
<BluesKaj> !ops ... infobot is flooded
<joshjtl> does anyone know how to check to see if im running audio in full duplex?
<Pici> BluesKaj: We know, no need for the ops call.
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> Pici , we ?
<joshjtl> anyone... fullduplex?
<Pici> BluesKaj: ubuntu-ops
<BluesKaj> joshjtl , difficult to know in Jaunty. I can't seem to find the appropriate settings either.
<BluesKaj> !fullduplex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fullduplex
<BluesKaj> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> that's old info
<BluesKaj> it doesn't apply to jaunty
 * BluesKaj is becoming frustrated with ubottu info that doesn't help on Intrepid or Jaunty.
<scorpion> вів
<scorpion> есть кто?
<golas1989> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<seriai> knk
<mandingoceo> any1 know how to get sound out of hdmi im running 810 with alsa 19 and nvidia 185
<Weedy> i'm dual booting and i would like to mount my windows partition r/w just like a can a flash drive
<Weedy> how would I make it visible to kde?
<amgarching> how do I "ls" a directory tree with a tree-like output?
<mandingoceo> any1 know how to get sound out of hdmi im running 810 with alsa 19 and nvidia 185
<joshjtl> Can anyone help me get audacity to record mic? I can hear my mic quite loudly but cannot record
<kevin_> where can i change panel transparency
<kevin_> 9.04
<kevin_> my panel is solid blue instead of transparent like it should be
<joshjtl> you need to turn on desktop effects
<kevin_> i have compiz on
<kevin_> i am using compiz instead of regular effects
<joshjtl> dunno thenn
<BluesKaj> joshjtl , look below the analyze option on the toolbar, you'll see PCM:0, click on that and you'll have the input awitching option to mic etc
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: dont see PCM:0 there
<BluesKaj> awitching=switching
<kevin_> how can i use KWIN and emerald
<BluesKaj> don't click on analyze , just look below it
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with vlc, the video windows is not inluded in the interface even if the relative option is enabled. can you help me?
<tsimpson> kevin_: you can't emerald is only for compiz
<kevin_> how can i make my panel transparent using compiz then? lol.
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: i am very confused
<tsimpson> kevin_: you probably can't
<tsimpson> kevin_: #kde may know more
<BluesKaj> joshjtl also click on view , toolbars , enable device toolbar
<kevin_> ok thanks
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: tried all devices... still nothing recorded
<francesca> helo
<francesca> ciaooooooooooooooo
<tsimpson> !it |
<ubottu> : Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tsimpson> eh, /me fails at typing
<ltghesp> I'm installing kubuntu and it wants to install lilo.. I thought that grub should be used??
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: odd, I had to have "Analog L" unmuted in alsamixer for it to record
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: this is really really odd... it worked for a minute... now its not
<Deekay> how do i install Opera with kubuntu? tried synaptic and add/remove but couldn't find
<BluesKaj> dunno joshjtl ..lost me ..gotta go for a bit ..BBL
<zorael> Deekay: http://www.opera.com/
<zorael> not available from standard Ubuntu repos
<zorael> (Jaunty)
<Deekay> oh i see
<tomsdale> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<blackflag> Hello all :) I want to spped uo my nfs server. When I transmit a large file I have only 2.5 Mbit but i wan t 20Mbit. Where I have to look?
<Zorael> Launchpad borked?
<maco> any way i can put two clocks on my panel, one set to local time, one to UTC?
<dfrey> What is the name of monitoring app for KDE?  The one that shows how much CPU/disk/network is being utilized?
<Zorael> maco: Well, just add it, right-click and settings, Time Zones, pick UTC, set Clock Default To: UTC, done
<BluesKaj> dfrey , systen monitor
<maco> Zorael: ah ok the time is per clock, not taken from regional....but 12/24 is still taken from regional. can i make UTC use 24 hour time and local use 12 hour?
<Zorael> maco: don't think so, actually ; /
<Zorael> I think 24/12h is taken from the global locale settings
<LinuxApe> Other than dpk --configure -a is there anyway to check if anything is broken after a jaunty upgrade?
<LinuxApe> Printing broken since jaunty upgrade. Communication device error. Any ideas what to check?
<CodJohn> ...
<Zorael> LinuxApe: try it from a Jaunty live environment and see if it's a regression or something broken upon updating, I'd say
<Zorael> upgrading*
<Bor> Hi Alle
<JasonACE> Hello - I need some help.
<JasonACE> How can I change the theme of the login manager in Kubuntu? I really don't like the black and white one.
<JasonACE> How can I change the theme of the login manager in Kubuntu? I really don't like the black and white one.
<p_quarles> JasonACE: it's in systemsettings under the "Advanced" tab
<JasonACE> I see the ones which can be installed from KDE-Look.org, but these are mostly brading by other distro's. Does anyone know of any which are Kubuntu based?
<JasonACE> I see the ones which can be installed from KDE-Look.org, but these are mostly brading by other distro's. Does anyone know of any which are Kubuntu based?
<zachski> Hi?
<KalEl> good morning. whenever i start kde, the pidgin starts automatically. how can i locate why that is happenning to turn it off?
<silentpolygon> Under System Settings -> Advanced -> autostart are all programs which start at boot
<silentpolygon> Just turn it off there
<dwidmann> Hmm, does anybody know if I can get bash's builtin time to redirect output to a file?
<KalEl> yes it was there! thank you
<dragonspell> hi, have proble i have written hello world in c, gcc>4 and kubuntu 9.04, and i compiled it,(gcc -o test test.c) and ran it, but there is no output of it!! Why could that be?
<KalEl> it compiles and runs fine with me. how did you run it? i did gcc test.cpp; ./a.out
<dragonspell> <KalEl> it compiles and runs fine with me. how did you run it? i did gcc test.cpp; ./a.out
<dragonspell> <KalEl> it compiles and runs fine with me. how did you run it? i did gcc test.cpp; ./a.out
<altrortla> yup
<dragonspell> sorry
<KalEl> i migrated from ubuntu and want to remove the gnome leftover crap
<dragonspell> KalEl: what do you mean
<dragonspell> ?
<mandingoceo> any1 know how to get sound out of hdmi im running 810 with alsa 19 and nvidia 185
<dragonspell> kalel: gcc -o test test.c
<KalEl> i am running low of space and i think i am going to log in to kde from now on. i wanted to remvoe the gnome stuffs that i will not use anymore
<KalEl> i did g++ test.cpp; ./a.out
<KalEl> works like a charm
<mmx8bits> hi evryone
<evryone> hi
<mmx8bits> hi
<mmx8bits> ;))
<mmx8bits> i really meant everyone
<mmx8bits> but since you are evryone
<mmx8bits> then hi again
<peterz> any chance to get libpam-kwallet in ubuntu?
<tomsdale> Is it normal to have about 20% system load on jaunty when nothing is running. idle kwin already takes 10% system load on a 2.53 GHz Dual Core
<joshjtl> folks, i need some help, I can record sound from my mic into Kwave, but not into Audacity...
<yamishi> does anyone knows how to configure a wireless conecction?
<yamishi> in kubuntu 9.04
<dragonspell> kaLel: does ist have to be g++?
<KalEl> yeah because i am compiling a c++ program
<tomsdale> yamishi: via the network manager plasmoid?
<yamishi> i mena
<yamishi> mean
<yamishi> yeah
<tomsdale> It was broken on release but with the last version I did not have any issues anymore.
<yamishi> how do i upgrade to the last version?
<tomsdale> I usually do:  sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<yamishi> oh
<tomsdale> yamishi: if you are on jaunty already!!!, otherwise you upgrade your whole distribution I think
<yamishi> ok
<yamishi> thanks
<nignaztic> has anyone used suns virtual box with Jaunty 64 bit?
<tomsdale> nignaztic: yes - no problems to report so far.
<yamishi> i'm already in jaunty
<tchough> nignaztic: i use it
<tomsdale> yamishi: then you should be fine.You might want to check your upgrade settings as well - usually updates like this should come in automatically.
<dragonspell> kaLel: what do you mean with ./a.out??
<nignaztic> ok im in vista, i have 2 seperate HD's one with vista, and the other with kubuntu jaunty 64bit, im in windows right now i ran the sun virt box and i got a error
<KalEl> dragonspell: the compiled executable file is called a.out by default
<nignaztic> FATAL: No bootable medium
<dragonspell> ok
<dragonspell> but with my system is something wrong
<dragonspell> and it scares me , when there is no ouput from programs
<KalEl> dragonspell: you're kidding right? i never found g++ breaking on any of the systems i have installed so far
<dragonspell> and gcc?
<KalEl> dragonspell: sorry i do not know about gcc as i am not a C programmer. it may be that gcc creates a.out, or some other executable by default.
<tomsdale> nignaztic: sounds like a vbox thing to me. Or does the same file work under ubuntu?
<joshjtl> folks, i need some help, I can record sound from my mic into Kwave, but not into Audacity... (kubuntu btw)
<KalEl> dragonspell: however i faintly remember that when i did use it in college, it defaulted to a.out there too.
<dragonspell> but with gcc -o test test.c the output file is test, but when i run test there is no output from the program
<KalEl> dragonspell: you are asking it to create the object file (or something, i forgot what it is called). if you are following that route, i think you need to 'link' it later on
<KalEl> dragonspell: otherwise you will get no executable
<KalEl> dragonspell: other route is just gcc test.c
<dragonspell> sorry but in suse its working directly wih these commands
<dragonspell> and ist just normal hello world output
<KalEl> is there a better package manager gui than kpackagekit?
<doleyb> KalEl: there's apt-get!
<KalEl> no no, aptitude is better
<doleyb> KalEl: Well there's apt-get, aptitude, adept, and many more... many
<joshjtl> why would I be able to record with kwave but not audacity??/
<joshjtl> this is my sound card info... does it look ok ?
<joshjtl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165072/
<doleyb> joshjtl: Well, did you go to the recording preference for audacity?  Preferences, Audio IO
<joshjtl> doleyb: yes
<doleyb> joshjtl: and is it set to like kwave?  (Both on alsa??)
<joshjtl> doleyb: yeah same
<joshjtl> this is just beyond me
<joshjtl> help
<dirtslayer> hello, i need some help
<dirtslayer> anyone up for a question about hdparm
<cuznt> botsnack!
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cuznt> !info  hdparm | dirtslayer
<nignaztic> i got a question
<cuznt> !info hdparm | dirtslayer
<ubottu> dirtslayer: hdparm (source: hdparm): tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 8.9-3ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 72 kB, installed size 256 kB
<FloridaGuy> in kubuntu is there anything better then kpackagekit
<dirtslayer> !info hdparm | dirtslayer
<ubottu> dirtslayer: hdparm (source: hdparm): tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 8.9-3ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 72 kB, installed size 256 kB
<cuznt> synaptic package manager florida guy
<nignaztic> i have a hardrive with jaunty installed on it.... its a IDE drive with a IDE to SATA converter and plugged into a sata port, when settin up sun virtual machine should i use sata or ide hard disk
<FloridaGuy> cuznt, so kpackagekit is just a another gui for apt-get
<nignaztic> i like the gui for kde3 for apt-get better
<nignaztic> im just not used to it yet'
<astromme> FloridaGuy: kind of. It's a gui for package management
<astromme> It's used for apt-get, yum, etc...
<genii-around> nignaztic: If the controller is SATA, likely you want to use that
<FloridaGuy> astromme, but apt-get is kubuntu package manager right
<astromme> sure
<dirtslayer> does anyone know if there is a benifit to enabling dma on a regulare ide hard drive? i used to use hdparm with other linux, but i just did it because i read it, i did not notice a benifit?????
<genii-around> dirtslayer: I think your question sort of has the answer you want inside
<dirtslayer> i dont believe everything i read
<dirtslayer> i just dont want to do something because i read it
<dirtslayer> my computer is working fine, i wondered if i could get a bit better performance
<dirtslayer> if anyone has a definate opinion, that would help
<gustavo_> my kubuntu 9 after I configured nvidia to separate X screen and Xinerama, became really slow, even a thunderbird email when I open it take a few seconds to show, and I can see each bit of the new window been assembled. What is wrong? old drivers?
<gustavo_> I'm testing without xinerama, it is still slow, and the right screen isnt working to the left programs when I try to move to it, the mouse stop on the middle, but without dragging the mouse can go to the 2nd screen
<iskin> How do I get Amarok to work correctly? I'm having problems with Kmix not controlling the volume. Kubuntu is installed over Ubuntu, I'm running 9.04.
<dirtslayer> so? no one has a definate opinion about hdparm here?
<FloridaGuy> synaptic alot better then kpackagekit
<tomsdale> dirtslayer: hdparm was my livesaver. I used to have an ibm x41 with a hd which made clicking noises.
<tomsdale> It drove me insane !! so I let hdparm run in a loop testing the harddrive and it kept quite :-)
<tomsdale> Thats probably not what you were looking for though ... :-(
<dirtslayer> i am not looking for anything other than other people experience
<FloridaGuy> dma...udma.....is for your ide and harddrive speed..33 100 133
<dirtslayer> its all goblygook to me, i am not a hardware person
<dirtslayer> my hard drive doesnt seem to be thrashing away, seems fine
<dirtslayer> i dont have dma enabled though
<gustavo_> anyone use dual screen?
<kottlett> hi! is prelinking binaries still something which improves performance, or has it been more or less obsoleted by newer techniques?
<dirtslayer> LOL
<dirtslayer> ya, the newer technique should be using your computer to be productive instead of wasting your time configureing, which is what i am doing right now
<dirtslayer> LOL
<doleyb> iskin: the new amarok doesn't follow pcm volume.  Go to kmix preference and set it to master.
<kottlett> dirtslayer: what's the deal?
<dirtslayer> i am just wondering about hdparm
<doleyb> gustavo_: I have two screens
<doleyb> dirtslayer: did you try hdparm -t or -T ?
<gustavo_> doleyb: how did you configured it? xinerama?
<dirtslayer> is the red text a private message? i am testing now
<doleyb> gustavo_: i have nvidia, so I run nvidia-settings
<doleyb> dirtslayer: your irc program makes it red if it sees your name in the text
<genii-around> dirtslayer: Because hard drives are mapped now through a scsi layer (whether they are ide or sata etc doesn't matter)  hdparm only works in a somewhat crippled way anyhow. And sdparm, which would work ok with actual scsi stuff, also has limited function when the drive is ide mapped through the scsi layer as well.
<doleyb> dirtslayer: see, I will write dirtslayer, and now its red
<dirtslayer> is the idea to do a hdparm -t /dev/sda5, then enable dma and do the same again?
<gustavo_> doleyb: so do I ! with separated X screen and xinerama, my machine got really slow !
<doleyb> dirtslayer: yeah, that can help benchmarks
<doleyb> gustavo_: I did not pick separate X servers, I did twinview choice
<dirtslayer> that is one reason i was baffled, the faq talks about using ide /dev/hda directly and i see ubuntu has this scsi layer like cdrecord used to do
<gustavo_> doleyb: really? when you maximize a window, it take both screens?
<doleyb> gustavo_: No, I don't want a window that big
<gustavo_> doleyb: great! how you did that?
<gustavo_> I did try twinview, but I couldnt find how to split
<new_bember> good night to all
<dirtslayer> well, i have decided to leave well enough alone, not to worry about it,
<doleyb> gustavo_: It was automatic.  I went into nvidia settings, picked Twinview on my second screen, that's all.
<dirtslayer> glad i found this chat anyway
<iskin> doyleb: Thank you.
<new_bember> anyone use asus p750 with kubuntu?
<doleyb> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gustavo_> doleyb: can you email me your xorg.conf ?
<new_bember> haha...
<gustavo_> doleyb: or pastebin
<doleyb> gustavo_: I dont use xorg.conf.  gustavo, does it say "Clone" in your nvidia-settings window?
<new_bember> well.. who know how to setup asus p750 gps via usb on my laptop with kubuntu 9.04?
<tobi> someone of you running his/her iPod under kubuntu?!
<new_bember> umm.. have no ipod
<gustavo_> doleyb: I cant find clone here
<new_bember> pity
<gustavo_> doleyb: found clone on the Position dropdown stuff
<doleyb> gustavo_: So can you turn on two screens, and it works, but windows get too big when maximized?  Are you kbuntu 9.04 ?
<gustavo_> doleyb: precisely. Yes k904
<doleyb> gustavo_: well i am on defaults and did not need to set anything particularly.
<gustavo_> I will try once more... wish me luck
<gustavo_> TTYL
<gustavo_> and thanks!
<doleyb> new_bember: are you using gpsdrive? googleearth? roadnav?
<new_bember> doleyb: trying.. but nothing happened.. can`t get fix on gps
<new_bember> sirfmon unable to get any info directly
<tobi> noone of yours using an iPod with his/her kubuntu?!
<administrador> buenas tardes alguna persona que hable español
<genii> !es | victor_jgs
<ubottu> victor_jgs: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ehsun_Amanolahi> hi just installed kubuntu and at reboot, getting grub error 2
<GodHand> hey guys does anyone else have a problem with printscreen on kubuntu?
<GodHand> like is it possible? because in ubuntu it automatically oppened the screencapture
<GodHand> but here i have to go an open it from apps?
<GodHand> is there anyway around this?
<jussi01> hrm... mine works...
<GodHand> mm
<GodHand> well how can you assign a applauncher to a key?
<jussi01> GodHand: system settings, input actions, preset actions
<jussi01> thats where mine is...
<BentFran`> Looking in my /etc/passwd I see a username $.  That can't be right can it?  The next username is postfix.  Could postfix have added that?
<new_bember> mine works too
<new_bember> but my f*cking GPS didn`t work!!!
<GodHand> also alt + F2 doesnt seem to work
<new_bember> try winkey+f2
<GodHand> nope doesnt work eitehr
<new_bember> something wrong with keybindongs?
<GodHand> keybindongs?
<GodHand> keybindings?
<new_bember> yeah.. sorry.. keybindings
<FloridaGuy> having twin monitors is neat....watch music vids or whatever on 1 and do the internet and what ever on the othert
<new_bember> and what a problem?
<new_bember> as I remember possible since Mandrake 8,0
<tomsdale> hey - should a HUGE title with 200em crash your firefox + your kwin session?
<tomsdale> I seem to be able to reproduce it - anyone wants to try whether it crashes theirs as well? Ill pm you the link
<MHz128> What is the difference between running  apps from "Startup Applications" and rc.local ?
<tomsdale> I mean firefox crash ok - but kwin as well shouldnt happen really
<ghert> as
<tomsdale> [12269.351043] Xorg[3348]: segfault at 81 ip 00007fb1002d2e57 sp 00007fff0d840568 error 4 in nvidia_drv.so[7fb0fffc8000+39a000]
<JontheEchidna> looks like an nvidia driver crash
<tomsdale> yep - how could firefox have triggered that ?
<BentFranklin`> Looking in my /etc/passwd I see a username $.  That can't be right can it?  The next username is postfix.  Could postfix installation have added that?
<tomsdale> I think there is something fishy with the 180 nvidia driver ...
<tomsdale> Well, thats all I can get from the logfiles - there is nothing in the xorg.log
<tomsdale> Does anyone feel like trying to reproduce the crash with firefox? If it's not only me ill open a bug report
<tomsdale> Attention, this link might crash your system, add the h for http:   ttp://rdl.avecstyle.ca/index.php?id=93
<somekool> i'd like to have full debugging symbols enabled package for KDE stuff. does kubuntu provide something like this ?
<fehrp> hey guys, in okular, my reviews don't get saved if I save the document after making some reviews(like the yellow marker and so on)
<tomsdale> fehrp: I dont know much about it but I think it saves it in an external file
<tomsdale> Anyone tried the 200em header link?
<megadeadmaker> yeah, im in gnome and it worked
<megadeadmaker> says latest posts
<tomsdale> sorry, I dont have it here,do you have an Nvidia driver megadeadmaker?
<megadeadmaker> yeah i do
<megadeadmaker> would it matter if i was in kubuntu?
<tomsdale> well, I have it reproducable in firefox kubuntu
<tomsdale> lets see what opera and konquerer does.
<fehrp> tomsku: could you direct me to some more information about that?
<tomsdale> Pow - viewing this site on Opera sends me back straight to the login screen as well.
<megadeadmaker> strange. video card??
<tomsdale> fehrp: sorry, I don't have more information, its what I just picked up somewhere
<fehrp> tomsdale: okay
<tomsdale> might be - its not the most common NVidia NVS 160m, I had Kwin crashes before.
<tomsdale> comes with a Dell Latitude.
<tomsdale> Bug 363672
<tomsdale> :363672
<tomsdale> !bug 363672
<tomsdale> does the !bug 371280 only work in ubuntu+1?
<gtresa1783h> hi
<gtresa1783h> hi
<gtresa1783h> anyone here
<new_bember> yeah
<new_bember> hello
<golas1989> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Winfun> hi
<Winfun> speak english?
<yen> hello!
<somekool> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<somekool> anyone here got a problem with kubuntu 9.04 as such as systray icons are all blank ?
<fehrp> anyone know where the addenda made as review on a pdf document are saved?
<drvoodoo> fehrp: do you mean the revies in okular
<BentFranklin`> Looking in my /etc/passwd I see a username $.  That can't be right can it?  The next username is postfix.  Could postfix have added that?
<drvoodoo> fehrp: no idea wether you mean this, but the modifications in okular are saved there: /home/$USER/.kde/share/apps/okular/docdata
<froggie> can't linux mount the cdrom itself ?
<froggie> imean how am i suppose to know which device it is.
<froggie> why leave the end user to that, windows doesent.
<ahmos> hi i get this when i try to search for packages
<ahmos> i'm using jaunty jakalope
<ahmos> A package dependency could not be found
<froggie> so how do you view a dirs of pictures as a slide show ?
<BluesKaj> froggie, glenview
<bazhang> !info gwenview
<ubottu> gwenview (source: kdegraphics): image viewer for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1249 kB, installed size 2272 kB
<Snyper> hi all
<Snyper> hello
<the1corrupted> Hello everyone..
<the1corrupted> I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction here.  I'm trying to install Firefox.  (Konqueror is great, but firefox is familiar).  So I was wondering how I could accomplish that in Kubuntu?  (I already tried the Ubuntu instructions)
<jamesjedimaster> via kpackagekit or CLI
<jamesjedimaster> sudo apt-get install firefox
<the1corrupted> I tried the apt-get.  It exploded horribly.
<chuckoms> sup
<the1corrupted> Troubles of a noob.
<doleyb> the1corrupted: how exploded?  it should be very easy.  "apt-get install firefox".  That's if it's not already installed
<doleyb> the1corrupted: you can try getting firefox-3.0 instead, but your problem is strange
<andrea> hi everybody
<andrea> i love kubuntu!!!
<ActionParsnip> doleyb: its the same thing ;)
<andrea> hi actionparnip
<Guest65337> can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> andrea: nice, and hi
<doleyb> yeah it is, but it is strange he can't install it
<Guest65337> hi
<ActionParsnip> Guest65337: ask and we'll try
<Guest65337> i need an information
<Guest65337> ok
<ActionParsnip> the1corrupted: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> !paste | the1corrupted
<ubottu> the1corrupted: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guest65337> everytime i restart my laptop i open dolphin... when i go to system that is the partition of my vista where i have stored music photos ecc ecc i have to insert password
<Guest65337> how can i do?
<ActionParsnip> Guest65337: is the partition mounted?
<Guest65337> i think yes
<Guest65337> because if i set
<Guest65337> the password
<Guest65337> then i can access to vista partition
<Guest65337> from kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Guest65337: add the mounting to /etc/fstab and it will mount at boot as root and give you access without password
<Guest65337> how can i do?
<ActionParsnip> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Guest65337> is a software fstab?
<ActionParsnip> Guest65337: no, its a config file
<pedro_> hello every one
<ActionParsnip> Guest65337: kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> Guest65337: add a line in there for your ntfs partition, if you want limited writability, you can install ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Guest65337> i have ntfs 3g
<Guest65337> and i can write
<Guest65337> the only problem is that everytime i reboot
<Guest65337> i need insert the password
<Guest65337> to access
<Guest65337> maybe is because im not administrator?
<ActionParsnip> Guest65337: then add a line for the ntfs partition to fstab with appropriate options and it will go away
<pedro_> i use kubuntu 9.4 and the KDEbluetooth dont work
<ActionParsnip> Guest65337: there is no administrator
<pedro_> can you help me
<ActionParsnip> pedro_: i've never had that work personally
<ActionParsnip> pedro_: but theres 329 other users here
<athem> hi everyone, is anyone else having no sound playing for videos in konqueror?
<Guest65337> which command i have to insert?
<pedro_> ok does any one have the same problem
<Guest65337> i don't understand what can i do... :
<ActionParsnip> Guest65337: is there an entry in fstab for the ntfs partition?
<athem> must have something do to with my flashplugin I guess. videos off my computer play just fine with sound in dragonplayer. any ideas?
<pedro_> in the 8.10 it works but after update it stop work
<Guest65337> how can i see it?
<ActionParsnip> Guest65337: open fstab like i said
<ActionParsnip> Guest65337: if its in there you'll need to modify it, if nit you'll need to add a line
<yoshiy> Guest65337: here is explained how u can add a new line to it: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<ActionParsnip> athem: theres a few fixes for flash sound
<Guest65337> ok i have opened it
<Guest65337> but if i send you the file and then you resend me the correct one
<Guest65337> is possible?
<yoshiy> athem: try >> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<yoshiy> athem: that one worked for me if i remember right
<diplaji> buenas noches a todos
<froggie> hi
<reinciando> holaaaaa
<reinciando> ola
<reinciando> ?????
#kubuntu 2009-05-06
<wqdwq> hi, i need help plz
<reinciando> canal para españa
<reinciando> ?
<wqdwq> no one!
<ahmos> hi, when i try to open terminal konsole i get screen is terminating, then the window close quickly ,so any ideas please?
<neoandersen> hello I need help
<suraj> h
<neoandersen> I tried to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and now my X interface isn't estarting anymore...
<neoandersen> there say that the nvidia kernel module is with a diferent version than the nvidia driver
<neoandersen> I guess that the problem had happenned because I have ubuntu studio installed over Ubuntu...
<ahmos> any help please
<neoandersen> how to make the Nvidia kernel module version the same version as Nvidia driver version?
<Kris> When I try and activate my graphics card drivers, it just sits and doesnt do anything, I would appreciate any help.
<neoandersen> I have removed all Nvidia stuff using aptitude but then when I have just installed the Nvidia-glx-180 the same version problem returned...
<neoandersen> I guess it must be another X problem too...
<neoandersen> I need help : (
<Kris> Me too :)
<Kris> Seems everyones sleeping.......
<neoandersen> It may be that all the 314 Users online here are needing help...
<Kris> Naw, people log on and go afk. Most these people aren't here.
<neoandersen> how long have you been using linux?
<Kris> Few days.
<neoandersen> I have about a year...
<Kris> Maybe you can help me.
<neoandersen> maybe
<neoandersen> what is the matter?
<Kris> I just installed kubuntu for the second time, the first time I could update my graphics drivers fine
<Kris> but now it doesnt do anything it just sits there.
<neoandersen> well I have Ubuntu studio and kubuntu
<neoandersen> last month I type this command and it worked fine here: sudo aptitude nvidia-glx-180
<neoandersen> no
<neoandersen> the correct is: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-180
<Kris> There you go, your problem seems solved :-/
<embraceunity> we need to start a petition to get K*armic K*oala to use the K* Desktop environment. They are looking for a "new look" and I think KDE 4.3 would do nicely :)
<Kris> Ahaa and I fixed my problem...
<Kris> :) Thanks anyway neo.
<neoandersen> how?
<ranger> Hay there i need some  help.
<ranger> I got a new comuptre and instaled Linux and need Firefox.
<Kris> Killed the process in the system monitor, then went back into it and loaded again seems to work now even though i did that before...
<ranger> Wars do i get it?
<embraceunity> press
<embraceunity> Alt + F2
<embraceunity> ranger
<neoandersen> wich linux?
<embraceunity> and then type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<neoandersen> Ubuntu?
<Kris> Thanks embrace i wanted FF too :P
<Kris> Save me time ;D
<embraceunity> np
<Kris> <3 love you all./
<neoandersen> help, help, help
<ranger> Yes
<embraceunity> sorry i meant press Alt + F2 and type "Konsole" then type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<embraceunity> sorry guys
<embraceunity> unless that worked.... then im not sorry
<neoandersen> give me a command to continue my upgrade because there is and error and now I haven't X anymore...
<embraceunity> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ranger> O.K,.  I got it
<ranger> TY
<neoandersen> this command sudo dpkg --configure -a is for me embraceunity?
<embraceunity> yea
<embraceunity> sorry for not saying your name, neo
<neoandersen> thanks
<neoandersen> you are very fast!
<embraceunity> :D
<alexx> hi
<embraceunity> hello
<alexx> :)
<alexx> i'm spanish,
<alexx> sorry for my english
<alexx> how are you?
<embraceunity> I'm well
<embraceunity> finals are killing me though
<alexx> sorry, don't understand.
<alexx> where are you from?
<embraceunity> school work
<embraceunity> I'm from the US
<alexx> yes, state?
<embraceunity> Illinois
<alexx> city?
<embraceunity> Chicago
<alexx> only see illinois, in prison break
<alexx> oh, nice city.
<alexx> do you like the bulls?
<embraceunity> im not a sports fan
<embraceunity> though when I was young, I was a big Michael Jordan fan
<alexx> you knows barcelona?
<embraceunity> sure
<alexx> i'm from barcelona,
<embraceunity> beautiful place, I hear
<alexx> jeje,
<alexx> do you love chicago?
<embraceunity> yes I do
<alexx> what is your favourites places?
<embraceunity> ummm
<embraceunity> the lake
<alexx> yes,
<embraceunity> and the food
<embraceunity> and the art institute
<alexx> jajajaj
<alexx> the food?
<embraceunity> wicker park is cool too
<embraceunity> food is great
<embraceunity> just went to Berghoff's
<alexx> you are student?
<embraceunity> yes
<alexx> of..
<embraceunity> Economics
<alexx> oh my god.
<embraceunity> I hear spain just had some problems http://digg.com/linux_unix/Spain_gives_Microsoft_huge_corporate_welfare_program
<alexx> ?
<alexx> what is?
<embraceunity> they are forcing people to use Microsoft
<embraceunity> even if they have linux already and dont want to use it
<alexx> mmm, say me your name please.
<alexx> obviously, i'm alex.
<olrrai> hi
<embraceunity> hi
<olrrai> I upgrade to ubuntu 9.04, and have no sound in kde3 apps, do u know how can I configure that? (the sound in my kde4 apps works fine)
<embraceunity> try disabling pulseaudio
<embraceunity> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<olrrai> embraceunity: ok
<embraceunity> perhaps this might be informative to you
<embraceunity> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2009-April/072353.html
<embraceunity> it seems the old KDE3 sound system, aRts, is deprecated and is not installed
<olrrai> oh
<embraceunity> which app are you trying to run?
<embraceunity> amarok 1.x ?
<olrrai> embraceunity: nope, I have last amarok and works fine, because it is kde4 based
<embraceunity> ok
<olrrai> but kopete dont have sound
<embraceunity> haha i personally hate kopete's sounds so that would be a feature in my opinion
<olrrai> I use an old version of kopete because it has irc support
<embraceunity> have you tried Quassel?
<embraceunity> it is really nice
<olrrai> no
<embraceunity> kde4 based
<olrrai> multiprotocol?
<embraceunity> no it is just IRC
<olrrai> I prefer all in one chat window
<olrrai> and I configure the kopete sound like trillian
<embraceunity> it is likely possible to manually install aRts
<olrrai> (trillian is a w32 app)
<embraceunity> though you may have to find a repo
<olrrai> ok
<bob__> Im looking for a detailed /man for aircrack-ng. Ayone know where I can find something good?
<embraceunity> this ppa for Amarok 1.4 uses a xine engine package https://launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa
<g_> anyone know how to disable internet access on ubuntu but not the network?
<embraceunity> olrrai: perhaps there is a kopete-xine package somewhere??
<embraceunity> g_: ifdown eth0 should work... depends on what your device is
<olrrai> embraceunity: maybe
<embraceunity> g_: use ifconfig to check
<bob__> if I have the aircrack-ng suite what command do I use in konsole to find out what my wifi card is named?
<embraceunity> lspci | grep 'wireless'
<embraceunity> or something like that
<g_> embraceunity the only problem is that I need network access still
<embraceunity> bob_: lspci is the command
<g_> I've been looking at guides for ubuntu but they are all crap and for some reason no longer work for the latest ubuntu
<embraceunity> g_: so are you using a virtualized OS within ubuntu then?
<bob__> thanks
<bob__> what does does grep stand for?
<embraceunity> i think it is a real word actually
<bob__> like what am I asking my comp to do?
<embraceunity> it means to parse the text and look for a line containing the string you typed in
<embraceunity> so if there is a big long list, as with the output of lspci
<bob__> thats good to know
<embraceunity> lspci | grep 'Ethernet' will just return all the lines with Ethernet in them
<embraceunity> case sensitive
<bob__> so is lspci listing all of my pci devices?
<embraceunity> yea
<g_> embraceunity no I'm using the latest kubuntu
<gg> hay i got a thing that wont shut how do i do like a ctrl alt delete
<Feijo_BR> I updated today to 9.04, but something went wrong.  I cant open several programs, like konsole !!!
<embraceunity> g_: ifdown should merely disable the internet from within kubuntu, but shouldn't touch any of the other computers on the network
<Feijo_BR> there is any cmd to the system check if its all ok?
<gg> hay i got a thing that wont shut how do i do like a ctrl alt delete helpppppppppppppppppppp
<g_> embraceunity what I want to do is restrict internet access but I need network access though firefox still to connect to another computer on the network which is why I can't outright limit firefox to not be able to connect
<bob__> oh i get it now, list pci. Im still trying to figure out grep though. I know what it does but whats the long text?
<g_> ok
<embraceunity> Feijo_BR: try rebooting, and pressing ESC during the boot process to access grub
<gg> um can any one see this ?
<Feijo_BR> embraceunity: what to do with grub?
<embraceunity> Feijo_BR: then use Recovery Mode and when it gives you a list... click Fix Problems
<Feijo_BR> ok :)
<Guest58643> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Feijo_BR> thanks embraceunity
<Guest58643> im bored
<Guest58643> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<gg> can some one say yes or some thing so i no some one can see this
<embraceunity> yes
<g_> embraceunity so ifdown tells ubuntu that it can't use the internet but it can still use the network and connect to a webpage on another computer?
<embraceunity> gg: yes
<tsimpson> bob__: see "man grep" in a terminal or man:/grep in konqueror
<Willdx> huh?
<bob__> why is my atheros wifi card list as rev 01? Shouldn't it be ath0x?
<tsimpson> bob__: "rev" is revision
<gg> ok so how do i shut some thing in linux win it wont shut win i click the x
<bob__> tsimpson: thanks
<embraceunity> g_: no ifdown will kill access to the network card, that isn't what you are looking for
<siddharta> hi everyone, i know i can use  "kwin --replace" to set kwin as default window manager right now, compiz is installed but i don't want it, last time i tried to removed it my system went without window borders ... question is: which command to use right now in order to know what window manager is running?
<siddharta> i'm using kubuntu 8.04.2, KDE 3.5.10
<embraceunity> g_: lol you could try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868030
<embraceunity> g_: disable ipv4 lol
<g_> embraceunity hmm that might work, although I am still accessing another computer's webpage on the network, would that affect it?
<g_> embraceunity thanks for all your help dude
<embraceunity> g_: Im not sure if intranet stuff uses ipv4
<embraceunity> you could probably set it to use ipv6
<embraceunity> and since nobody uses ipv6, that would essentially be the same thing
<embraceunity> perhaps intranets don't use IP at all
<afeijo> didnt work :( :(
<embraceunity> afeijo: you mean rebooting into recovery mode?
<afeijo> embraceunity: yes, and there there is no Try to Fix Problems
<afeijo> I ran update dpkg, clean to release space, ...
<embraceunity> afeijo: Im pretty sure there is something like Fix Packages or something
<afeijo> I can use the terminal under Dolphin, but konsole dont open
<afeijo> embraceunity: I ran that fix packages
<embraceunity> but it just runs dpkg yea
<afeijo> no problems no the packages
<embraceunity> ok
<embraceunity> well one thing that usually works is
<embraceunity> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<afeijo> KDEInit cant start '/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu'.
<embraceunity> that ensures you have all the core packages
<afeijo> k
<afeijo> it says I have latest version, lol
<afeijo> how to confirm if I have 9.04 ?
<embraceunity> uname -a
<siddharta> uname -a
<embraceunity> echo echo
<siddharta> hehehe
<afeijo> Linux feijo-home 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 20:57:48 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<embraceunity> that is intrepid's kernel
<afeijo> after 1 hour runing updates, it didnt updated?
<embraceunity> try sudo apt-get install 2.6.28*
<afeijo> update-manager dont offer me the new version
<afeijo> conflicts found !
<afeijo> linux-doc-2.6.28: Conflict: linux-doc-2.6
<embraceunity> try
<embraceunity> update-notifier-kde -u
<afeijo> no updates
<embraceunity> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<embraceunity> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<embraceunity> aptitude sometimes does weird package corrections
<afeijo> 0 updates :( omg
<embraceunity> even with aptitude?
<afeijo> y
<FloridaGuy> isent a LCD supose to have a better picture then an the monitor that is deep from front to back.....have a sony lcd and a older monitor....picture look just as good....dual monitor on twinview
<embraceunity> FloridaGuy: CRT monitors are better in certain ways... better viewing radius, better resolution
<embraceunity> FloridaGuy: Though OLED will make both look like crap
<FloridaGuy> embraceunity, whats oled something new
<afeijo> embraceunity: I have to do a fresh install with kubuntu 9 livecd?
<embraceunity> FloridaGuy: Yea, OLED is Organic LEDs. It is higher contrast, better color, higher refresh rate and response time, etc
<embraceunity> FloridaGuy: oh, and it is lower power and better for the environment. some phones have OLED screens and thus have super long battery life
<FloridaGuy> so it is right now $$$$
<embraceunity> yea :(
<embraceunity> sony makes an 11 inch OLED monitor for like 1000 and Samsung makes OLED phones... even an Android phone will be coming out with it real soon
<embraceunity> the phones aren't as ridiculously priced though
<FloridaGuy> but my LCD a bought at a pawn shop for $100....read some reviews on it...people say its to shiney on a scrren
<embraceunity> I'd say you got ripped off
<embraceunity> a used LCD is not worth 100 bucks, unless it's like 25 inches or something
<FloridaGuy> its got a great picture......alot better then my old crt....but this crt emachine monitor rgat someone thru out...looks just as good
<olrrai> see u later
<embraceunity> afeijo: any luck?
<FloridaGuy> this one is 19 inch
<embraceunity> afeijo: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ag3ntr3d> hello everyone
<FloridaGuy> sony SDM-HS75
<embraceunity> ag3ntr3d: hello
<gg> can some one help me ?
<embraceunity> gg: ok
<gg> is there a way for me to just talk to u ?
<ahmos> hi, i installed kubuntu into windows ,now i want to give partitions permission for my default user
<purpleposeidon> Where's the autojoin list on Quassel?
<ahmos> so any help please
<doleyb> !ntfs | ahmos
<ubottu> ahmos: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<FloridaGuy> what package am i missing to install downloaded deb packages
<wirechief_> dpkg -i  packagename
<purpleposeidon> Qquassel
<purpleposeidon> !quassel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quassel
<cuznt> quassell is great
<andrea2030> how can i make konqueror direct irc links to an application?
<xisorshadow> can anyone help me figure out if i have 3d working or not? i just installed this with wubi
<xisorshadow> um
<afeijo> embraceunity: no, runing now
<andrea2030> gconftool-2 is a gui configuration tool for gnome, is there a gui based one for kde4?
<afeijo> what is console-setup with A4Tech KB-21 or A4Tech KBS-8 options?
<dylan_> hey. i need a xorg.conf expert. my file, under monitor, and screen states identifier as "default screen", monitor as "configured monitor" and device as "configured monitor". i looking online at other files from other ubuntu users, and it always lists information such as the monitors actual name. for ex. "DELL M782p" and also lists many resolutions settings. like "modeline "1280x1024@60"... my xorg.conf file has none of this information,
<dylan_> and i beleive this is why i am unable to change my screen resolution in system-display
<embraceunity> dylan_: you shouldn't even need an xorg.conf file specified in the current version of xorg
<embraceunity> dylan_: your problem is probably related to monitor or graphics card drivers
<embraceunity> what graphics card are you using?
<froggie> why does amule have low id, even though i forward ports on the router.  it's not the ISP, becuase i dont have low id with out the routher. whats wrong with amule.
<dylan_> embraceunity: i have explored the driver rout. could there be another reason ?
<afeijo> embraceunity: wow that cmd dont stop asking a lot of weird questions
<embraceunity> afeijo: lol yea, but it is a fun learning experience... at least the first time
<aib>  how can i log a new user into a kde session remotely?
<embraceunity> dylan_: check out this page http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/xorg.conf-custom-screen-resolution-444052/
<embraceunity> you'll probably want to set your modes according to what the native resolution of your monitor is... and if it is a relatively recent monitor... the depth should be 32
<embraceunity> so in the Section "Screen" type
<embraceunity>     SubSection     "Display"
<embraceunity>         Depth       32
<embraceunity>         Modes      "1400x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<embraceunity>     EndSubSection
<embraceunity> or some such thing
<embraceunity> dylan_: look up the native resolution of your monitor
<embraceunity> dylan_: then set the modes accordingly
<embraceunity> under the Section "Screen" type:
<embraceunity>     SubSection     "Display"
<embraceunity>         Depth       32
<embraceunity>         Modes      "1400x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<embraceunity>     EndSubSection
<embraceunity> or something like that
<afeijo> do you guys like text games?
<dylan_> embraceunity: the native resolution is 1280x1024
<embraceunity> dylan_: then do this:
<embraceunity>     SubSection     "Display"
<embraceunity>         Depth       32
<embraceunity>         Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<embraceunity>     EndSubSection
<embraceunity> err
<embraceunity>     SubSection     "Display"
<embraceunity>         Depth       32
<embraceunity>         Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<embraceunity>     EndSubSection
<Pici> Please use a pastebin
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dylan_> embraceunity: the subsections are: "monitor", and "screen". should i create subsection "display" ?
<embraceunity> you need to put that stuff within the Screen section
<qiyong> how do i query when a pkg was installed?
<doleyb> qiyong: Maybe you can't, maybe /var/log/apt will be slightly helpful.
<nicnic> what happens on this channel?
<doleyb> nicnic: people ask questions about kubuntu, then people tell them to go to #ubuntu or #kde, depending.
<nicnic> I'm not smart enough to ask a reasonable question yet
<doleyb> ok nicnic, i will ask a question instead, so you can compare:
<doleyb> Hi, where is my install cd?
<nicnic> on the internet until you download and make a copy on cd?
<nicnic> doesn't anyone converse on this channel?
<p8quarles> nicnic: it's not a chat channel; it's for support questions
<nicnic> where do you see the questions asked?
<doleyb> nicnic: There haven't been questions in the past 30 minutes.  But!  For you, I will ask a real question:
<doleyb> Hi, how can I get gtk programs (including firefox) to stop making silly beeps when I click buttons?
<nicnic> I don't know, but I would like to ask a question...
<ramon> hi all...could anybody help me please?
<doleyb> ramon: Maybe!  Go ahead and ask questions, with some details.
<ramon> i have a new hard disc installed in my computer..i need to format it...i read about gparted...
<ramon> i opened it with KDESU gparted
<dylan_> car ramrod
<ramon> i need to format it with NTFS, but i not appears for me, do you know why?
<doleyb> ramon: Well I think it's because ntfs is an undocumented/patented/secret microsoft format, which linux software can only barely support with some marginal rw access, but can't create or repair.
<doleyb> ramon: Normally people only need to create NTFS if they want to connect it to Microsoft(tm) Windows(r) systems, so they just go there and format it.
<ramon> mm...so i can format it with FAT32 and than enter windows and format with NTFS?
<doleyb> ramon: If you don't have a windows computer.. there are some livecds (or floppies) you can download...
<doleyb> ramon: Well you can, but if you're gonna reformat it in windows, then you don't need to format it as anything first.
<doleyb> ramon: Do you dual-boot?
<ramon> mm understood...Ok dolyeb thanks a lot!!!
<ramon> yess
<ramon> win and Kubuntu
<ramon> i will enter windows
<nicnic> doleyb: will ubuntu 8.04 system use the windows wireless card driver for windows to set up wireless netwkg on linux computer?
<doleyb> nicnic: Well it's possible, i don't know exactly how.  You can ask without my name in the front, as a way to show that anyone can answer.
<doleyb> nicnic: Also since that question isn't much about kde, you can ask it in #ubuntu, which gets more traffic.
<p8quarles> nicnic: depends on the card
<nicnic> its a d-link dwl-g520 from 2003 (802.11 type I think)works great on windows XP but want it to work on dual-boot 8.04 ubuntu also
<p8quarles> nicnic: yeah, google tells me that people seem to be using ndiswrapper and the windows driver for that card
<doleyb> !ndiswrapper | nicnic
<ubottu> nicnic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tomsdale> Has anyone else performance issues on kubuntu jaunty? 30% load for an idle system is just ridiculous.
<doleyb> tomsdale: what process is loading you?  is it kded?
<tomsdale> kwin plasma Xorg, sometimes kwin Xorg Plasma
<doleyb> tomsdale: Do you know if you have any plasmoids added?  Do you have desktop fx on?
<tomsdale> doleyb: I tried disableing kwin effects but no joy - my system is quite recent, Nvidia quattro 160m and 2.5 GHz CPU
<tomsdale> If I disable desktop effects with Shift + Alt F12 it doesnt change much
<doleyb> tomsdale: how long ago did you upgrade?  is this your first login?
<tomsdale> I have 3 plasmoids added, is there a way of tracking the performance of each
<tomsdale> actually im on jaunty since Alpha 5.
<doleyb> tomsdale: It looks to me like all plasmoids are in one process, so you can't tell without iteratively removing each of them.  (What are they that you use btw?)
<tomsdale> its the most recent upgrade though.
<tomsdale> customisable weahter, cpu monitor and folder view
<tomsdale> let me disable them - actually your right - it might coinsident with the weather plugin.
<doleyb> Well for an experiment you can take them out and see if it's helpful.  I have a fear that plasmoids are a poorly designed (or just immature) system.
<wizardslovak> this is making me mad
<wizardslovak> how can i setup konversation to open website with firefox instead koqueror
<tomsdale> doleyb: I thkn you are right. my cpu load dropped by quite a bit after removing the system monitor plasma
<doleyb> wizardslovak: did you try System Settings, Default Applications
<doleyb> tomsdale: *nix GUI system monitors have a shameful history of consuming serious resources on their own...
<wizardslovak> oo
<wizardslovak> thank you
<tomsdale> so I realized in Gnome, I run now htop for monitoring and Im ideling around 10-15%
<afeijo> hey mate
<afeijo> I'm screwd
<doleyb> tomsdale: htop itself uses measurably more cycles than top...
<tomsdale> doleyb: the plasmoids definately made a difference. Maybe because its so easy to program a lot of minor quality code gets released
<afeijo> I ran dpkg-reconfigure, after responding a lot² of questions, and rebooting, now my keyboard and mouse dont work !!!
<doleyb> tomsdale: Well I also think the plasmoids are so vector-graphics based, that they encourage a lot of excessive compuation just to render a few little icons.
<tomsdale> Im down to around 10% now. Gnome still idles better but at least this is workable. I think I will stay away from a too fance desktop for the time being ...
<tomsdale> afeijo: without a keyboard - your really screwed ...
<tomsdale> but do you have a live cd by any chance?
<afeijo> tomsdale: only after startx, I can access shell on recovery
<tomsdale> I think KDE and shell have their method of setting their keyboar layouts.
<tomsdale> realized today after configuring a french keyboard.
<afeijo> the dpkg-reconfigure asked me a few things about keyboard, but nothing about mouse
<tomsdale> afeijo: You can maybe have a look in /etc/X11/ whether you have an older Xorg.conf you can revert too.
<afeijo> oh yeah I can access xorg!! thanks
<Deekay> where can i find the icon themes i downloaded with the system settings
<tomsdale> The thing is its now all dynamicly with this hal thing I never understood. But I think you still can fix basic things in xorg.conf
<afeijo> omg, no backup for that file
<by-i3rn0> how ti install compiz whith video 64mb msi (chip nvidia fx 400)
<tomsdale> whats inside - anything weired - also does your /var/log/xorg log say anything which might give a clue
<tomsdale> by-i3rn0: I don't think you need compiz in KDE - you have it already in system settings under desktop
<by-i3rn0> kde-compiz installed
<tomsdale> did it automatically for me.
<afeijo> tomsdale: there is a lot of Xorg on /var/log
<tomsdale> Xorg.0.log should be the latest I think
<afeijo> tomsdale: yes, I opened it but I never did before, what should I look?
<by-i3rn0> don`t run efects
<tomsdale> afeijo: mine relies on HAL apparenlty, I have the message         If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
<tomsdale> Thats where I don't get it anymore - I never understood the principles of HAL and how it configures the input devices. Anyone smart on that subject?
<ner0x> How is kubuntu maintained?
<tomsdale> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<tomsdale> ok, thats very general and nothing about the implementation in ubuntu
<tomsdale> afeijo: do you see anything looking for hal in the xorg.log?
<afeijo> no
<ner0x> I believe I'd like to install Kubuntu but I'm not entirely sure. How "update to date" are the software packages?
<tomsdale> ner0x: with Jaunty they are pretty recent. IMO Ubuntu is somewhere between Debian (Konservative) and Fedore ( cutting edge) if you look at the up to date factor
<tomsdale> ner0x: up to date IMO is not always what you want if you look for a stable distribution.
<afeijo> thats funny, now I see a lot of xorg.conf files! I will restore the last one
<susbwoy> I believe the ubuntu packages are roughly the same versions as the debian-experimental branch. Correct me if I'm wrong.
<tomsdale> susbwoy: no - I think you are correct. Maybe CentOS is a better example of really conservative.
<tomsdale> or maybe SuSE
<gg> im a bout to lose it
<afeijo> tomsdale: is it xorg.conf or Xorg.conf ?
<ner0x> tomsdale: I agree. I'm looking for a stable environment to start create of a perl based web application. I want to know it can be secure, offer the Catalyst Web Framework as well as KDE 4.2
<gg> i got this this called clit18 for reading .lit files witch is a ebook but it is not working
<tomsdale> xorg.conf afeijo
<gg> the help file say this
<gg> To build under Linux:
<gg> 	cd lib
<gg> 	make
<gg> 	cd ../clit16
<gg> 	make
<gg> wtf does that mean ?
<afeijo> tomsdale: I found the correct xorg.conf, it was changed in 09-4-29, not today
<gg> willlllll someeeeeeee oneeeeeeeeeee helpppppppppppp me i have bin trying to get this for 4h and im pissssssssssssssssssssssst
<tomsdale> ner0x: so you want a Desktop and a server system on the same machine?
<ner0x> tomsdale: Correct.
<afeijo> tomsdale: it dont have lines for mouse no keyboard
<gg> wtf are u all not talking to meeeeeeeee
<tomsdale> afeijo: me neither. I think this is where the hal part kicks in
<gg> some one help me
<tomsdale> gg: I'm not good in compiling but make is a program
<afeijo> tomsdale: I will try with the livecd xorg.conf file
<ner0x> gg: 1) You spammed the channel. 2) Talking like a child will get you no where. 3) Be patient.
<genii-around> ner0x: Beat me to it :)
<ner0x> genii-around: :)
<tomsdale> afeijo: I think that relies even more on hal - Id try to learn more about hal and where the config files are
<ner0x> gg: make is a program which compiles software on linux.
<ner0x> gg: cd means "change directory" or move to a different directory.
<ner0x> in "clit16" you should have a "Makefile" which make will execute and properly compile your program.
<genii-around> gg: The instructions in the help file are what you type into a terminal or console after you have uncompressed the file you downloaded which contains the source code
<susbwoy> ner0x: you want libcatalyst-perl?
<afeijo> hey genii-around, do you know how to fix when in the kde logon screen both mouse and keyboard dont work?
<genii-around> afeijo: Not offhand :(
<ner0x> gg: Also, it's called "the internet" for a reason, search around. You'll never survive in linux if you don't.
<ner0x> susbwoy: Yes, I believe that's the framework I'm looking for.
<susbwoy> ner0x:  Kubuntu should be a wise choice for you.
<genii-around> !compile > gg
<ubottu> gg, please see my private message
<ner0x> susbwoy: I'm coming from gentoo, I liked it but I"m tired of the problems it causes.
<tomsdale> ner0x: Regarding stability I think ubuntu might still be a little more stable than kubuntu though.
<susbwoy> ner0x: if you have an intel card, maybe consider buntu 8.10 (check release notes for more information on intel cards)
<susbwoy> intel video card, that is
<tomsdale> I havent spend a lot of time in ubuntu lately though, more exporing KDE
<tomsdale> And on NVidia I still have occasional crashes I wouldnt want to have on a production machine.
<ner0x> susbwoy: Nvidia
<ner0x> susbwoy: ubuntu uses gnome? I hate gnome. :)
<susbwoy> ner0x: should be fine. I have Nvidia too. No crashes caused from the free drivers, havent 'upgraded' to the binary drivers yet.
<ner0x> susbwoy: I've been using the nvidia drivers for as long as I've been on linux. :)
<doleyb> susbwoy: but you don't have many fps...
<susbwoy> doleyb: I have enough until i want more out of the card. Hence - yet  -.
<tomsdale> susbwoy: would you consider the open source driver more stable than the binary?
<doleyb> tomsdale: It is more stable in the sense of getting upgraded and configured properly by distribs
<tomsdale> I can crash my nvidia binary driver if just load a 200em header in firefox
<tomsdale> its reproducible on my machine. I heard people with Nvidia nvs gfx cards have problems with crashes occasionaly
<susbwoy> tomsdale:  not sure how to answer that question. the word stable in this instance is tricky.
<tomsdale> susbwoy: in this case I would trade performance for stability in the sense that it shouldnt crash your session completely with a segfault from the nvidia driver.
<afeijo> :(
<tomsdale> still no joy afeijo?
<afeijo> no tom, I'm in a bad luck
<afeijo> I'm googling
<tomsdale> have you tried rerunning the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tomsdale> there are a couple of options with tab
<afeijo> no
<afeijo> I need to do this with recovery shell right?
<tomsdale> I think thats your only chance ...
<tomsdale> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<afeijo> I will try, if that dont work, should I burn a kde 9.04 and do a new install? what will I lose? I have 2 partitions, to / and /home
<tomsdale> does this do something?
<tomsdale> afeijo: you should be pretty safe there - maybe opt if you have compiled other binaries and a copy of /etc wouldnt heart
<F0rg101> Hi im trying to create a new partition on one of my drives using gparted, but it wont let me resize the main one,  The HD is a 750G formated in ntsf
<afeijo> ok
<afeijo> simple dolphin copy or cp -a ?
<afeijo> cp -a seams to work :)
<tomsdale> afeijo: I think if you just do a square install and then replace the /home directory with your current one you keep all your settings.
<tomsdale> in the fstab.
<tomsdale> Thats how I do it - I dont know how gentle it is if you do an install into your current home directory - never tried it.
<afeijo> I see, I can manage space to a second home, than I just mount the old one
<afeijo> thanks, I will try the reconfigure now, if it dont work I will resume tomorrow as I need to sleep :) Bye
<tomsdale> F0rg101: I think the partition has to be clean and you need ntfs-tool installed
<tomsdale> !ntfs-tools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-tools
<tomsdale> !ntfs-progs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-progs
<tomsdale> I think its ntfsprogs
<genii-around> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<F0rg101> i know that it doesnt need to be a clean drive
<F0rg101> ok thx lets hope that it works, i usualy use it to shrink my windows partition to ghost it
<F0rg101> apt-get dont work couldnt find pakage
<pulaski> I have NFS running successfully between a client and server at home.  however I get this error:
<pulaski> mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<pulaski> mount.nfs: internal error
<pulaski> here is my command: sudo mount 192.168.1.100:/mnt/share1 /mnt/srv1
<pulaski> I can ping and ssh between server and client but I can't mount shares on my client, does anyone want to comment?
<F0rg101> tomsdale: how do i get the ntsfprogs pakage?
<tomsdale> sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs
<tomsdale> works here ...
<F0rg101> i didnt know about aptitude
<F0rg101> i was trying with apt-get
<tomsdale> F0rg101: I dont think its a big deal - apt-get aptitude. I think aptitude is sometimes a little better with dependancies.
<F0rg101> tomsdale: ok, now lets see if it work
<tomsdale> Just checked as well, gparted at least lets me resize ntfs, although I didnt go through with it.
<F0rg101> tomsdale: does it need the partition mounted?
<tomsdale> usually gparted does that by itself
<F0rg101> ok thx alot
<tomsdale> does it work?
<F0rg101> i got the resize button on now
<tomsdale> Cool - Excellent, time to go to bed
<tomsdale> Good n8 everyone
<F0rg101> tomsdale: for some reason it wont let me changeg the size im getting the same numbers for minimum and max
<F0rg101> tomsdale: night
<tomsdale> do you get to the "Pending tasks" part ?
<jimmy_> Hi all
<alexbobp> I'm running on integrated graphics that don't have 3D acceleration.  How do I make my xserver use emulated opengl?
<doleyb> alexbobp: look for a mesa package?
<doleyb> alexbobp: what happens when you run glxgears ?
<alexbobp> doleyb: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<doleyb> what version of ubuntu?
<doleyb> Also check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for GLX
<alexbobp> 7.10
<alexbobp> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<doleyb> do you have package libgl1-mesa-glx ?
<sabarinath> new to kubuntu. Calmtk Virus Scanner says i must be root to update database?
<sabarinath> plz help
<doleyb> sabarinath: If you really want to run that thing, then do it as root, with either sudo or kdesudo added to the front of command to run it
<doleyb> !virus | sabarinath
<ubottu> sabarinath: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sabarinath> thank you so much
<alexbobp> doleyb: libgl1-mesa-glx is already the newest version.
<doleyb> Oh well, idk how to activate mesa, maybe you can look to #ubuntu or some other chan
<doleyb> (Obviously until you get the Xorg.log to contain a happier message about GLX, nothing else will succeed)
<alexbobp> alright
<chad> sup anyone there/
<doleyb> people are here, but they sleeped
<doleyb> I have problem running gtk apps in 9.04, they play silly sounds when I click buttons.  How do I change that?  Can someone test if it happens for you?
<eagles0513875> anyone help me get samba setup pleas and ty
<naz> does anyone use Sun Virtual Box
<Quintasan> hmm, I wonder why scrolling is so wried, I scroll down and it goes 2-4 lines up and 2 down :/
<susbwoy> Hi. Im using kubuntu 9.04. How am i able to see a detailed xorg.conf(driver names, etc) as opposed to the default xorg.conf(which auto-configures)?
<doleyb> susbwoy: Did you look for the info you need in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<susbwoy> doleyb: Yeah, but I was just wondering if there is a way I can tell xorg to output a xorg.conf in the old format. I.e) I can change the video driver from 'nv' to vesa, etc etc. I just like seeing everything in the conf file. No real issue if I can't do it.
<doleyb> susbwoy: idk, you could ask #ubuntu about that
<susbwoy> doleyb: Already tried. Thanks anyway
<user__> salut
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> if i start dolphin in split mode, allways the right pane will be focused, not the left pane.. also if i open eg. a USB-drive in dolphin, then it will be opened in the right pane..
<noaXess> is there any way to change that?..
<qiyong> anyone use advogato? i can't delete my blog.
<antoniu> hello
<antoniu> i have a problem with my kubuntu
<antoniu> can anyone help me?
<noaXess> antoniu: just ask and explain your problem.. we will try to help
<noaXess> :)
<antoniu> ok
<antoniu> i can't start de kwin effect
<antoniu> it gives me an error
<antoniu> something with setting x
<antoniu> i'm a starter in linux
<antoniu> if i set it in xrender it work awfull
<darkmatt3r> hey guys, can anyone recommend a network monitor applet or plasmoid for kde4?
<antoniu> aand thje cube doesn-t wotk
<antoniu> can i install compiz and make it work?
<Quintasan> antoniu: you can't use KWin effects?
<antoniu> i can't use them in opengl ... only in xrender and it is very very slow
<zaapiel> hello
<zaapiel> im curious how i can manually edit the Kmenu
<zaapiel> or whatever its called
<zaapiel> i deleted an application and the icon is still showing
<zaapiel> doh nevermind
<zaapiel> found it
<baz_44> guys help need for ubuntu server issue
<baz_44> help needed for ubuntu server after upgrade
<Master> how can i get java?
<baz_44> do u need the java sdk?
<Master> i dono just java
<baz_44> ok just open your shell
<baz_44> and type
<baz_44> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Master> thnx
<baz_44> any good??
<Master> its downloading
<Master> Zzz
<baz_44> good good
<baz_44> anyway after you finish installing, type javac -version to make sure they it is been downloaded properly
<Master> ok
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<baz_44> hey
<Master> hey
<Master> bash: javac: command not found
<pulaski> does anyone know of a kubuntu package that allows faxing documents through the webb?
<baz_44> try java -version
<Master> java version "1.6.0_13"
<baz_44> cool
<baz_44> that's the one
<baz_44> you should be fine now
<pucko-> what does "faxing through the web mean", really?
<Master> good thnx
<baz_44> no worries
<pucko-> misplaced "
<pulaski> pucko-: I can no longer send faxes using my land line.  I've found websites that offer a free Internet fax service but I prefer to have my own local application for that.
<pulaski> pucko-: to anser your question I imagine it means to send documents from one's computer to be received by another's fax machine.
<ActionParsnip> pucko-: its all connects to the same communication infrastructure, just like computer to true phone call
<pulaski> for example I used efax when I had a land line it worrked well.
<pucko-> pulaski, I see. that would mean, the other computer would really just be used as a printer.
<pulaski> pucko-: essentially I suppose your right.
<mumriken> hej nån här som är villig att hjälpa mig med en snabb fråga?
<ActionParsnip> pucko-: you can use soft fax where the faxes are stored as files
<ActionParsnip> pucko-: there is still a tonne of fax spamming out there which will eat your printing resources
<faileas> ActionParsnip: eh, we have problems with that
<ActionParsnip> faileas: softfax dude, goes to pdf, can be deleted then ;)
<faileas> in part cause my workplace insists on having a physical fax no matter what ;p
<noaXess> in firefox i have big checkboxes.. also in thunderbird.. how to change that to normal checkboxes over systemsettings?
<pucko-> actionparsnip, of course, but my understanding is he wants the fax stored as a file, to be printed out on a fax on a remote machine.
<ActionParsnip> pucko-: that can be done too
<pucko-> mumriken, på engelska
<pucko-> actionparsnip, of course it could be done, but it's so silly that one would wonder why one would do it.
<ActionParsnip> pucko-: it probably suits someones needs somewhere if ou can think of it
<ActionParsnip> s/ou/you
<pucko-> that's why i don't think thereÃ's an application that does just that. since it would essentially remove the "faxing" :)
<ActionParsnip> pucko-: you could port forward the cups service but you will have to lock it down
<pucko-> pulaski, you can set up a printserver on the remote machine, and direct the "fax stored as a file" on your local computer to it.
<pulaski> ActionParsnip: I like to send written documents to those like politicans via fax because for me anyway it seems more substantial than an email message.  I have received responses from many of them via snail mail.
<pucko-> pulaski, yes, but that's different. then the receiving fax is connected to the telephone.
<pucko-> perhaps it's possible to direct your fax through your cell-phone. not sure if it would work though
<pulaski> pucko-: I see, so when sites like fax-zero claim they send faxes for free over the internet they are merely sending email messages?
<pucko-> pulaski, no.. they most likely send it though the telephone
<pucko-> through
<pucko-> but they don't receive your "fax" from the telephone
<pulaski> pucko-: thanks, I do have a t-mobile cell-phone but I purchased it before I learned they do not support sending faxes on their network.
<pulaski> pucko-: I've found the fax-zero service less than satisfactory so far.  The don't seem to provide a confirmation that the fax was received as of a particular date or time.
<pulaski> pucko-: Lacking an alternative, sans a land line, I quess I'm stuck with http://faxzero.com/
<pulaski> pucko, ActionParsnip: Thanks for your suggestions I guess I'll just l keep looking and trying different things until I find something suitable now that my land line is used exclusively for my DSL connecttion.
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what is in your interfaces file
<ActionParsnip> np man
<tristanos_7L> any good monitor program for websites?
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: can you expand
<eagles0513875> ikonia: was talking to the dev in charge of the widget upstream about this issue
<ikonia> so ?
<tristanos_7L> i need a progam that will check my websites and giving me uptime and downtime alerts
<tristanos_7L> i use webmonx but is very simple
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: thats about 40% of my job
<tristanos_7L> oh!
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: grab polymon, its free and AWESOME
<tristanos_7L> thanks actionPArsnip
<tristanos_7L> on mac i use simon
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: if the sites have logons you may want to get a solution to test that too
<tristanos_7L> thanks
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what's in your interfaces file ?
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: we use client vantage - vantage view
<tristanos_7L> simon on mac is very nice, but on linux i thought that must be more
<tristanos_7L> vantage is other program?
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: yes, we use many as our network is pretty vast
<tristanos_7L> ok, i will download polymon
<tristanos_7L> and then vantage
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: i think vantage is paid for
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: we also use denika which i think is FOSS
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: and vitalnet
<ikonia> eagles0513875: hello ?
<tristanos_7L> all these programs check also for downtime and uptime status?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i think he's dozed off
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: he was active a moment ago
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: denika will read mibs to give cpu utilisation etc, vantage view runs a bot which reports to an sql server to produce timing reports
<eagles0513875> ikonia: im here
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: polymon willmonitor sites for up / don ness
<tristanos_7L> nice thanks
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what's in your interfaces file ?
<ActionParsnip> s/don/down
<eagles0513875> ikonia: just eth0 and loopback
<ikonia> eagles0513875: just those two words, nothing else ?
<eagles0513875> and im on wifi atm using static ip on wifi
<tristanos_7L> do you know the site for polymon ?
<tristanos_7L> http://polymon.codeplex.com/
<eagles0513875> eth0 is set to use dhcp ikonia but im on wifi which isnt listed in there
<tristanos_7L> i found it
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I understand that, I'm curious to what was in the file
<eagles0513875> ikonia: nothing else im modifying the wifi ip via the widget gui
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: if you network is large, you may want to consider altiris
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what is the session file used to store the widget's data
<sebr> neversfelde: ping
<eagles0513875> ikonia: not sure
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok - so is that not key to find out before declaring an intergration issue ?
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: thats the one
<eagles0513875> ikonia: ya
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: another good one to try (takes some learning) is powershell
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: MS product for windows systems
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I'm trying to lead you to think things through before logging bugs and wasting peoples time
<tristanos_7L> is polymon for linux ?
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: you can do much the same with linux systems using ssh for remote connectivity then running a script to email back to you
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: we use it for windows servers
<ActionParsnip> tristanos_7L: i'd imagine theres a linux versions
<tristanos_7L> yes, but i would prefer a stand alone product like this: http://www.dejal.com/simon/
<tristanos_7L> i am not so deep into servers
<eagles0513875> ikonia: the connection configuration is stored $KDEHOME/share/apps/networkmanagement/connections
<ActionParsnip> !info munin
<ubottu> munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6-8ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 593 kB, installed size 996 kB
<eagles0513875> ikonia: come to think of it i think this is more of a bug with the init.d script not releasing the dhcp ip address and checking if there is a static ip address
<eagles0513875> !cacti | tristanos_7L
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cacti
<eagles0513875> !info cacti | tristanos_7L
<ubottu> tristanos_7L: cacti (source: cacti): Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.7b-2.1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1795 kB, installed size 5064 kB
<eagles0513875> not sure if thats what you want tristanos_7L but you can also configure it for other things like website hits etc
<ikonia> eagles0513875: how can it be the init script ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: the init script has nothing to do with releasing dhcp addresses
<ikonia> eagles0513875: how did you arrive at that suggestions ?
<jimmy_birer> hi people
<jimmy_birer> who likes 9.04?
<faileas> jimmy_birer: i seem to, since the most recent updates to x fixed the issues i had
<estan> hrm. after a recent package upgrade on jaunty, when i try to log in with KDM i just get kicked back out, and /var/log/kdm.log says "(EE) XKB: No components provided for device Virtual core keyboard".. anyone had that?
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: its no different to gutsy for me
<jimmy_birer> ActionParsnip: but its slower than gutsy ;)
<estan> (it seems i have this problem; http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1051181.html .. but that one is old, from January).
<estan> could i be missing some package?
<estan> a lot of stuff was deleted once i removed an old PPA repo i had put in..
<codytyler> dfv
<codytyler> hello
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: i websearch and chat, so speed isnt noticable
<codytyler> hiii
<codytyler> hello
<jussi01> Hi all. is there a device notifier that auto mounts? ie. so the things are mounted as soon as they are plugged in, instead of waiting till I click them to mount
<jussi01> ?
<doleyb> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<doleyb> jussi01: maybe this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<codytyler> hi
<reisi> jussi01: hmm try if you could somehow "plug" that kind of behavior to hal
<xxxtom> hallo da
<aedl> hola
<Filthpig> uuuhuh? Each time i log out and back in, KDE actually forgets my desktop wallpaper AND plasmoids! How could this -not- be picked up in the beta testing?
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: make sure you are the owner of all your home files
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: use: sudo chown -R <your username> /home/<your username>
<Filthpig> ActionParsnip: okay... But why do I have to do this?
<Filthpig> I mean, Kubuntu should give me those rights automatically
<Filthpig> especially since I'm the only user on this PC
<doleyb> Yep it should.  So what was done to your PC is quite a mystery.
<Filthpig> installed from a memory stick yesterday
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: make sure you are the owner of all the files in your home dir
<Filthpig> well
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: if you've been running gui apps with sudo (e.g. sudo kate) then it can wreck permissions
<Filthpig> I haven't
<Filthpig> the only odd thing I can remember is Kwalletmanager requesting me to fill in a default password twice, where the second time it complained about not finding the file or something like that
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: well all settings for your user are stored in there so they arent being written in the ~/.kde directory for some reason or another
<doleyb> I wonder if copying from read-only media could cause something
<Filthpig> ActionParsnip: the chown command is permanent and affects all existing files plus new ones added in the future, right?
<ActionParsnip> Filthpig: yes as the folders will have it set too
<Filthpig> good
<darrob> hi, will qca and qt be updated soon in kubuntu 9.04 or is that something that is only updated from release to release?
<Filthpig> then I hope this bug is closed for my part, but this might be worth posting a bug report?
<susbwoy> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<susbwoy> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<neversfelde> sebr: pong
<sebr> neversfelde: hey dude. i heard you were having trouble with amarok kubuntu packages and ipod support
<asf> hi. got a problem. Install kubuntu 9.04 on a machine with windows xp but grub won't load giving an error 17. Can anyone help?
<neversfelde> sebr: hi, not trouble, I know packages are build without ipod support
<neversfelde> apachelogger said, that an include is probably missing
<sebr> yah, you need libgpod
<neversfelde> sebr: yes, it is build without. I wanted to have a look at this, but did not until now. I can do this in the afternoon and send you the error message, if you need it?
<sebr> sure, whatever i can do to help
<asf> hi. got a problem. Install kubuntu 9.04 on a machine with windows xp but grub won't load giving an error 17. Can anyone help?
<neversfelde> ok, will do this
<ActionParsnip> asf: dont ask in both channels, you look silly
<white_pelican> I installed jaunty fresh, then installed the kde3 desktop, and then the kde4 desktop. I don't know how, but I seem to have messed up my panel. What's the easiest way to restore my panel settings? Is there a way to return to the default settings?
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: rename both ~/.kde and ~/.kde4
<white_pelican> I have a ,kde and a .kde3 folder
<white_pelican> my kde 3 configuration is fine
<alexandernst> Hi. Could somebody tell me the repository for kernel updates? I wan't to upgrade to 2.6.29 (I'm on kubuntu 9.04)
<white_pelican> ActionParsnip, did you see my last message? Isn't there a way to just retuen to the default settings within kde4?
<white_pelican> return*
<ramsri> hi
<auxbuss2> sfs
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: rename the .kde folder in ~
<white_pelican> rename it and start kde 4? I'm currently in kde3
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: i'd boot to recovery croot console and rename there
<white_pelican> hmm
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: or log out then log on to a console logon and rename there
<jao_> Hi, I just upgraded kubuntu to jaunty. My problem is that knetwork manager doesnt seem to be able to connect to my router (WPA2) via wifi. I click on the name of the router but nothing happens - could someone please give me a hand?
<afeijo> what is the command to syncronize files between 2 local or remote folders?
<eagles0513875> afeijo: you can use dd then you specify if= path of=path
<eagles0513875> if thats what you are after
<afeijo> eagles0513875: I think I used rsync cmd, but my kubuntu 9.04 dont know it, nor do apt-get
<eagles0513875> afeijo: type in apt-cache policy and see if its installed
<eagles0513875> cuz jaunty has it
<afeijo> thanks
<eagles0513875> no prob thats a handy command tells you what version is in repos and if its install or not there is also dpkg -l i believe that does the same
<eagles0513875> what is the name of the package that has the gui to change user groups and what not
<Pali> kuser
<eagles0513875> ty
<jao_> Hi, I just upgraded kubuntu to jaunty. My problem is that knetwork manager doesnt seem to be able to connect to my router (WPA2) via wifi. I click on the name of the router but nothing happens - could someone please give me a hand?
<samii> how do you install new window decorations in kde4 for kwin? kwin themes, as found on kde-look
<samii> jao_: out of interest I updated as well to jaunty and had all sorts of network problems. If you install jaunty fresh you may find your life a lot easier - I did. It installed a new network manager when I did a fresh install that auto detected my cards and configured them. It depends on your networking devices of course as to what will happen
<auxbuss> jao: nm is a known issue with jaunty.
<auxbuss> jao: a lot of folk are using wicd
<darrob> jao_: sorry, i can't give you a qualified answer. however, i had the same issue (except network manager has not ever worked for me) and i solved it by installing wicd.
<auxbuss> jao: I just went back to using /interfaces. it works
<jao_> oh i see, i'll give wicd a try
<jao_> thanks!
<noaXess> how can i check how many ram my integrated graficcard has?.. it's a nvidia
<noaXess> on a asus notebook..
<auxbuss> $ lspci
<auxbuss> then grab the device id
<auxbuss> $ lspci -v -s 01:00.0
<taner_c_> hi
<auxbuss> where 01:00.0 is your device id
<auxbuss> For the first command, try:
<auxbuss> $ lspci|grep VGA
<auxbuss> If that's too confusing, then you can do it longhand:
<auxbuss> $ lspci -v|less
<noaXess> auxbuss: found.. thanks
<noaXess> thanks
<eagles0513875> im having a really tough time accessing my samba share on this machine it keeps asking me to login to this machine :( what do i need to do to create myself a login and password to logon from windows vista
<eagles0513875> anyone able to help me with my samba issue
<faileas> eagles0513875: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<eagles0513875> i have it installed and what not
<eagles0513875> faileas: what i dont get is on kubuntu it wans me to to login where as on ubuntu server it doesnt ask for a login
<faileas> eagles0513875: thats odd. it should be dependant on the settings.
<eagles0513875> thats whats got me all flustered
<eagles0513875> and i need to get the last 50gb of data of my desktop before i reformat it
<eagles0513875> im trying to copy the smb.conf like it is on ubuntu server
<eagles0513875> faileas: got it needed to add an smbpasswd for the user
<eagles0513875> lol
<faileas> eagles0513875: lol. yanno, i googled it in less than the time you took to ask :)
<eagles0513875> faileas: was looking on ubuntu samba link
<eagles0513875> think im just goign nuts between exams and trying to backup all data i have on my pc so i can then install the rc of win 7 64bit on me desktop
<crs> how can I easly install and enable nvidia (binary) drivers?
<eagles0513875> faileas: at some point when i got more time i need to improve the samba share security
<eagles0513875> crs: there is a gui called hardware drivers run that and activate the driver or drivers depending on the hardware
<crs> eagles0513875: Hmm, I could find it in 9.04 (kde4) menu ;/
<faileas> eagles0513875: i'm running windows 7 on a spare box
<faileas> i made a full disk image first tho
<eagles0513875> faileas: which i dont have
<eagles0513875> crs: yes under system 3rd form top
<faileas> eagles0513875: got a maxtor or acronis disk?
<faileas> er maxtor or seagate hard disk even
<eagles0513875> faileas: gonna be buying a 1.5tb external soon so its all good
<crs> eagles0513875: all fields are blank ;/
<faileas> eagles0513875: naw, both of em have a excellent backup tool based off acronis ;p
<eagles0513875> crs O_O you connected to the internet
<auxbuss> man smbclient
<eagles0513875> ?
<zoggy> hey guys, i proposed an idea regarding increased productivity on the linux desktop and would love input if anyone's interested http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19668/ . cos man, i'm swamped with work.
<eagles0513875> i would but im swamped backup me data and studying for exxams which start monday
<auxbuss> oops! I meant smbpasswd
<auxbuss> man smbpasswd
<eagles0513875> aux i got it already
<eagles0513875> and i wasnt sure if there was  a man page
<maxoo> hi, can i get any help installin gGRUB2
<maxoo> -g
<maxoo> +g
<Tolucan> hi ... anyone here who can help me with a problem caused by the new network manager in 9.04? :-/ Auto connects to an unsecured network instead of the secured one it should connect to!
<auxbuss> tolucan: nm is a known issue, either try wicd or manage /interfaces yourself
<Tolucan> thought so ... found some entries about it, but no solution. can i remove it and use the old one instead?
<Klanticus> Hi, I'm having some trouble adding an openVPN connection using the kde connection manager. I can't change the default port because the field is disabled. Any workarounds?
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody else been experiencing "HOST SUM MISMATCH" errors when updating your distro?
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody else been experiencing "HOST SUM MISMATCH" errors when updating your distro?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have tried to update my box and keep receiving this error.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I was wondering if it was just my box/network or was it widespread.
<Mannequin> hi. The Software Update is showing 4 blocked updates ( related to the Linux headers/restricted-modules/image/generic)
<Mannequin> is that ok? can I unblock them? should I?
<igor_> hi, after installing fresh kubuntu 9.04 kmix changes loudness only for non-kde apps, while for other applications like amarok or kde notifications the loudness is set to maximum -- why could it happen?
<digdeep> igor: I didn't have sound at the beginning, later I used pulseAudio to solve the problem temporarily
<shamus> hello
<igor_> digdee: for me pulseaudio caused a lot of problems in 8.04 ...
<digdeep> igor__: tried alsa?
<JuJuBee> I have a question about Network Manager.  My wifi card currently has an IP address and connects to my access point.  Network manager says [not updated yet] for my wlan0 and reports the IP address: dum.my.ip.address  What is up?
<JuJuBee> Also if I manage connections, my wireless connection says never used.
<JuJuBee> I have a question about Network Manager. My wifi card currently has an IP address and connects to my access point. Network manager says [not updated yet] for my wlan0 and reports the IP address: dum.my.ip.address What is up?
<igor_> digdee: yes, I and  it works for for non-kde apps like smplayer, arecord/aplay
<igor_> JuJuBee: It could happen if ypur /etc/network/interfaces defines i-face wlan0
<igor_> JuJuBee: if it's the case try to comment lines corresponding to wlan0
<digdeep> igor__: for me, kmix didn't work at all, until I used pulseAudio. (That means my Intel one is not working. It rolls back to pulseAudio each time)
<JuJuBee> igor_:  with a # or // ?
<igor_> JuJuBee" with a  #
<JuJuBee> K thanks
<JuJuBee> igor_: should I restart networking?
<igor_> JuJuBee: yes
<igor_> digdeep: hm.. may be I'll try
<flathm> hey everyone... I enabled desktop effects and now screen locking doesn't work.  is there a process I need to run / restart that will enable screen lock again?
<JuJuBee> igor_: network manager still reports same thing/
<flathm> (kde 4.2)
<igor_> igor_: hm... In my case it helped
<igor_> JuJuBee: : hm... In my case it helped
<JuJuBee> igor_:  how *should* I be configuring my interfaces?
<JuJuBee> cli?
<rmrfslash> Is anyone else experiencing random, weekly, total freezes in 9.04 i.e. caps lock blinkage.
<rmrfslash> *?
<susbwoy> Hi, i recently ran 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser' and pointed the link to /usr/bin/firefox-3.0.. However konqueror still has a higher priority. How can i change this so Quassel IRC will open links in firefox?
<rmrfslash> susbwoy: did you set the def browser in System Settings > Application Behavior
<rmrfslash> susbwoy: rather, System Settings > Default Applications
<igor_> JuJuBee: you can configure them with the network manager plasmoid
<susbwoy> rmrfslash: Thanks. Worked nicely. You wouldn't know what file that action configured by any chance would you?
<JuJuBee> igor_: when I use NM and try to scan for SSID, it shows a computer (icon) and curved lines, but nothing else.  Does the scan feature not work?
<JuJuBee> Details is blank also
<taner_c__> how to install kdebase3-devel in 9.04 ? it's a problem with configure katapult : "checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail"
<rmrfslash> susbwoy: perhaps ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list:application/xml=firefox.desktop;
<rmrfslash> susbwoy rather, ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<igor_> JuJuBee: sorry, it seems that I can't help in you situation (, but the last qustion -- how did you restart network?
<alberto> hello
<JuJuBee> igor_:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rmrfslash> susbwoy: wait, that's not it.... that's only when you right click on a file and set the "default application" to open it with
<susbwoy> rmrfslash: correct. Has to be somewhere in my home dir though: didnt ask for sudo
<hagabaka> is anyone getting a conflict when upgrading packages?
<igor_> JuJuBee: I am not sure that restarts network manager (I found nothing about it in the script), may you should try to restart computer (I know it's bad way...)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<the1corrupted> I'm gettin a conflict with Amarok right now.  Playback doesn't work on it...  I get an HDA ATI SB type error.
<JuJuBee> igor_: I found wicd and it scans and detects the wifi networks.  It is not a widget, but it works.   however, it seems to have removed network manager
<Maro1_> Welcome all
<Maro1_> Can someone help me by Installing Kubuntu 9.04 on PlayStation 3 ??
<igor_> JuJuBee: So it's the network manager problem, unfortunately I don;t konw how to restart it correctly (
<BluesKaj> igor_, is it still in the panel ?
<igor_> BluesKaj: I am talking about networl manager, not plasmoid
<BluesKaj> igor_ network manager is a widget
<JuJuBee> igor_: thanks anyway.  I think I will use wicd instead anyway.  It works nicely.
<the1corrupted> Anyone willing to help me with my Amarok playback issues?  It doesn't work because it says "HDA ATI SB (CONEXANT Analog) doesn't work, falling back ."
<warpig> hi
<the1corrupted> Of course, google turned up nothing or I wouldn't ask it here.
<Tolucan> I'm missing the battery-status in KDE4.2 ... I only get the percentage, not the time left as I'm used to. Any way to get that back?
<warpig> anybody knows why jockey-kde runs retarded SLOW?
<igor_> JuJuBee: I tried)
<JuJuBee> Yes, I am gratefu
<JuJuBee> *grateful
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<JuJuBee> Besides, I have a solution now.
<warpig> hi
<warpig> i have a problem with ATI restricted drivers
<susbwoy> rmrfslash: I hit the jackpot. ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals    Will have something like BrowserApplication[$e]=!/usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<the1corrupted> But the funny thing is, it was working.... before I had to re-install linux because I made it explode by playing with the Appearance settings too much.  (All those top window bars disappeared)
<lee_> Hello~!
<lee_> Every
<lee_> everyone~!
<contrast> I'm getting this message when trying to remove a package (genpo): dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-removal script: Exec format error. apt-get install -f gives the same error. Any ideas?
<contrast> the1corrupted: i just came in - what are you trying to get working?
<warpig> i have a problem with ATI restricted drivers
<warpig> jockey crashed
<contrast> warpig: I haven't had much luck with KDE's Jockey, but the GTK version (sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk && kdesudo jockey-gtk) seems to work fine.
<contrast> I'm getting this message when trying to remove a package (genpo): dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-removal script: Exec format error. apt-get install -f gives the same error. Any ideas?
<JohanSJA> i need a kde4 ready media player apart from dragon to play movie and with more features
<contrast> JohanSJA: SMPlayer is quite nice. Not exactly KDE-based, although it is Qt4 so it integrates fine.
<contrast> Dragon is the most useless video player I've ever seen, dare I say, worse than WMP. :-\
<JohanSJA> contrast: thanks, i will try that
<mackk431> why
<contrast> JohanSJA: NP. You using nVidia?
<mackk431> whats wrong with dragon?
<JohanSJA> contrast: i am not
<JohanSJA> mackk431: it is lacking a lot of functions
<contrast> mackk431: No playlist, for starters.
<mackk431> i think dragon is made in order to make sure that there is a player to play content
<mackk431> at least one standard
<contrast> Right, and it does play content, but it's so crippled by its attempt at simplicity that it's virtually useless.
<JohanSJA> mackk431: it is far too simple
<JohanSJA> well, perhaps too simple for me but it is good for others
<JohanSJA> just different preferences
<peter__> sera
 * contrast is eagerly awaiting the KDE4 port of Kaffeine.
<ariel> Hi everyone, can anyone tell me how to reformat an external hard drive in linux?
<contrast> ariel: GParted is quite nice for that (sudo apt-get install gparted).
<JohanSJA> contrast: smplayer is rated highly in kde-apps.org as well
<JohanSJA> so i guess it is a nice attempt for me
<JohanSJA> installing it now
<ariel> contrast, ok I can do that...but now here's a really stupid question...where is my "explorer" or "finder" equivalent?
<ariel> I plugged in the external drive and am not finding it listed.
<contrast> ariel: after running the command i said to install gparted and letting it finish, you should find it under Kickoff Menu -> Applications -> System. i forget the exact name it'll be under, but it should be fairly obvious.
<contrast> "Partition Manager" IIRC
<contrast> ariel: as for the Explorer equivalent, Dolphin under System or Konqueror under Internet - Konqueror's considered a bit more advanced, FYI
<ariel> okie. cool...well it's currently a hard drive formatted for a mac and dolphin finds it...so that's good!!
<Lightmans> hello together, somebody now how to get a "FRee Shitp Kubuntu AMD64" version? and not the normal i386 version?
<contrast> good deal. :)
<peaches> contrast: kaffeine svn is somewhat useable right now as a  simple player
<contrast> peaches: true. i was using the ppa for it briefly, it still is nowhere close to the kde3 version IMO.
<alberto_> hello
<contrast> i mainly watch videos in a media center now anyway though, so it's practically moot for me.
<alberto_> i have a problem with kubuntu 9.04
<peaches> nope im using svn for the phonon usage
<ariel> hrm...there's a little lock on there...
<ariel> Does that mean I can't format it?
<wizardslovak> is there gui software for .rar
<ariel> I need a ntfs or fat32...someone wants me to move their itunes library to a new computer.
<contrast> ariel: you mean in GParted?
<contrast> wizardslovak: Ark?
<alberto_> some minutes or seconds after returning from standby mode the laptop "freezes"
<faileas> wizardslovak: if unrar is installed, ark will handle it
<ariel> contrast: yes.
<nowth> I've never been able to successfully navigate a DVD in (S)MPlayer or VLC... the seek bar either drops me who knows where or drops me where I want but redraws itself to some entirely different scale... very confusing. Kaffeine does it right.
<alberto_> its a toshiba a305d sp 6801
<alberto_> RAM: 2GC
<alberto_> *2 GB
<contrast> nowth: the latest smplayer in one of the ppas seems to have fixed that.
<nowth> thanks contrast
<nowth> don't know which PPA that would be, admittedly
<alberto_> processor: AMD Turion 64x2 tl-62
<contrast> nowth: i can send it to you if you like
<nowth> found it, I think. if it's ~rvm
<alberto_> graphic card: Ati radeon x1250
<ariel> Ok...I think I got it.
<alberto_> can you help me? excuse me if i make mistakes, i'm not an english native speaker
<ariel> And I didn't go away, so apparently it was the correct hard drive. :)
<contrast> nowth: actually, i've found ~brandonsnider to be more up-to-date
<ariel> Also, does anyone know how to get kernel module wl to load at system start?
<contrast> nowth: and if you're using nVidia, his has the VDPAU stuff for them (for hardware-accelerated video playback)
<ariel> right now I have to modprobe every single time I boot to get my wireless working.
<contrast> ariel: what's that module for, exactly? if there's hardware on your system that uses it, it should be loaded by default?
<ariel> contrast yeah, well for some reason it never loads automatically.
<nowth> contrast: thanks again. yep, nvidia (though somehow a lot slower than it should be... at least per glxgears fps)
<contrast> nowth: you've installed the proprietary driver?
<ariel> I even tried to blacklist the drivers I don't need and it still doesn't work.
<contrast> ariel: one sec...
<ariel> the module is wl...for the wireless.  sure
<ariel> it's a dell xps m1330 laptop.
<contrast> ariel: what kind of wireless card?
<ariel> It's a broadcom.
<nowth> contrast: yes, nvidia-180
<ariel> broadcom sta.
<ariel> and HAL says the driver is activated, but if I don't remove the ssb, b43, and ndiswrapper every single time I boot, it doesn't come up
<nowth> contrast: it's not unbearably slow or anything, I'm just seeing people with previous-generation nvidia cards on (even) slower machines get the same performance. ohwell
<ariel> My nvidia 180 works great...but I've nothing to compare it to I guess.
<contrast> ariel: i can send you a quick and dirty howto for setting up a script that will run whenever you boot if you like
<ariel> contrast, that would be great!!!
<ariel> ugh, I don't like this irc client at all.
<ariel> Did they get rid of konversation?
<contrast> yeah, i didn't care for quassel much either. there's a ppa for the kde4 port of konversation, no problems so far.
<ariel> I'll try to install konversation. :)
<contrast> ariel: stick a script in /etc/init.d/, symbolic link it in /etc/rc5.d/ in a format S<some number lower than kdm>scriptname
<alberto_> can you help me?
<contrast> ariel: can you figure it out from that, or do you need further explanation?
<ariel> contrast, I can probably figure that one out.
<ariel> I'll give it a try.
<nowth> still same skippiness with brandonsnider PPA smplayer
<contrast> nowth: weird. you installed mplayer from that repo as well?
<nowth> actually, I installed every update they had
<ariel> contrast thanks!!! I'm going to try to go get konversation...back in a bit.
<nowth> so yeah, mplayer too
<contrast> hmm
<contrast> g2g. good luck, y'all. peace
<nowth> it also doesn't show me where I'm going when I'm seeking... it just pauses the DVD until I let go of the slider
<nowth> ah, well. there's a kaffeine update, too :)
<eagles0513875> kernel update as well
<Maro1> Welcome, i have a problem with installing Kubuntu 9.04 on PlayStation 3 80GB with Firmware V. 2.70 . The problem is like this: I have installed the bootloader from the Kubuntu CD (Settings>>System Settings>>Install Other OS). When i start PS3, kboot loads up. But when i click Enter, kboot types some 10 lines, and then is something like this: "USB BUS 1 Deregistered", and it locks. I have installed other bootloaders (petitboot 0.2 - which jus
<eagles0513875> kaddi: offtopic lol
<kaddi> lol hey eagles :D
<eagles0513875> anyone know where i can change the number of dots that are displayed when typing a password from one dot to 3 dots per character of passwords
<ikonia> eagles0513875: with the passwd command ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: sorry, as in what password pattern do you want to change, for what application ?
<jeiworth> mmh anyone else having problems with todays kernel update? i have unmet dependencies:
<jeiworth> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jeiworth>   linux-restricted-modules-generic: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-12-generic which is a virtual package.
<ariel> ok, so I have this win 2000 machine that won't boot...do you e think I can just boot with an ubuntu live cd and copy the files I need to the hard disk?
<jeiworth> mmh anyone else having problems with todays kernel update? i have unmet dependencies:
<jeiworth> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jeiworth> linux-restricted-modules-generic: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-12-generic which is a virtual package.
<genii> ariel: Copy "the files I need" ... files on the 2K drive which you need off to another place? Or files you need to make the thing bootable?
<ariel> no it's this computer of this friend...and she needs her itunes directory.
<ariel> So yes, I need to just copy the music folder or whatever off to an external drive.
<genii> ariel: Yes, you can use a livecd for this.
<CrummyGummy> hi, any ideas how to get kwin to start on login? It broke  in a bad upgrade.
<ariel> genii...cool.  I can't repair her win2000 install at all because I don't have a win2000 cd
<genii> ariel: If that drive had an ungraceful shutdown or some other hd issue... the filesystem will probably be marked unclean. You will likely need to force the mount of it since it won't normally want to use drives which are not marked clean.
<zbyszek> jak włnczyć wi fi
<peaches> zbyszek: what encoding is that
<zbyszek> jak włączyć wi fi
<genii> !pl | zbyszek
<ubottu> zbyszek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ariel> genii...hrm...
<ariel> well I'm booting the ubuntu live cd now.
<zbyszek> pl
<zbyszek> ok
<ikonia> !pl | zbyszek
<genii> zbyszek: EG:  /join #ubuntu-pl
<ariel> it's windows 2000 and it just says that the system file is missing or corrupt
<ariel> this is why I HATE windows.
<genii> ariel: Well, could be hit or miss then as far as retrieving any data from it. Looks suspiciously like a terminal HD failure error
<ariel> hrm.  that doesn't sound good.
<ariel> Well, I'll try and I guess she may be out of luck.
<ariel> Hrm...okie...well I can see all my windows files...but now it doesn't recognize my external hard drive.
<ahmos> hi, i installed kubuntu inside windows using wubi, now how i can give permissin for my partitions so that i don't need to enter a password every time i reboot my device?!!
<ariel> So how to get ubuntu live cd to recognize my external hd.
<kaddi> eagles: i have uninstalled vi, the addon-manager, the latexsuite-addon. Nothing worked. The solution in earlier versions (meaning gutsy, hardy, intrepid) was, to install the latexsuite-addon via the addon-manager of vi. But this doesn't seem to work anymore :(
<nowth> does anybody know where/how to change the keyboard layout and repeat delay/rate in X these days? Section "InputDevice" in xorg.conf doesn't seem to matter here anymore.
<shadowland> I'm having a problem with new evolution-mapi crashing. I want to send a bug report, but I get only the core file and /var/crash remains empty.  Why does /var/crash remain empty and how do I fix it?
<genii> ariel: USB?eSATA?Firewire? Unformatted/NTFS/FAT/EXT/other ?
<eagles0513875> jeiworth: i have not had any issues with the kernel update
<eagles0513875> kaddi: try clean install of kubuntu
<jeiworth> eagles0513875: mmh ok, but you also got the update to 2.6.28.12 today?
<eagles0513875> upgrading from one release has its kinks still
<eagles0513875> jeiworth: ya i did just now i upgraded and rebooted what kind of issues are you having
<eagles0513875> jeiworth: are you on 32bit or 64bit
<jeiworth> eagles0513875: 64bit
<jeiworth> eagles0513875: hold on, iĺl post it in pastebin
<eagles0513875> strange i am on it as well but a highly modified version
<eagles0513875> im not a kernel expert but ill try and help ya out best i can
<jeiworth> eagles0513875: http://paste.ubuntu.com/165533/
<kaddi> eagles: a clean install for every program I intend to use on ubunu o.0 that's gonna be tiresome
<eagles0513875> jeiworth: you on ubuntu
<jeiworth> eagles0513875: kubuntu
<jeiworth> ...obviously ;)
<eagles0513875> jedix_: strange you used aptitude did you get the upgrades installed or stopped them
<jedix_> somehow I think nick completion screwed up there
<jeiworth> kaddi: you can save your current package-config with: $ sudo dpkg --get-selections > packagelist.txt
<jeiworth> kaddi: after the fresh install import it with:$ sudo dpkg --set-selections < packagelist.txt
<eagles0513875> jeiworth: try using apt-get upgrade and see if you get those same messages
<eagles0513875> jeiworth: normally aptitude is a gnome thing apt-get is kde
<jeiworth> kaddi: after that just update and upgrade and it will install ALL packages/programs you have installe now
<martijn> hey people
<martijn> how izz everybody?
<jeiworth> eagles0513875: erm well no, but i'll give it a try ;)
<eagles0513875> jeiworth: aptitude is a gnomish thing apt-get is the kde thing lol
<jeiworth> eagles0513875: aptitude is a shell command tool, a further developed apt-get, neither have anything to do with gnome or kde ;)
<martijn> try downloading the new version
<eagles0513875> jeiworth: you taught me something new ontop of my over stuffed brain
<martijn> i works better then upgrade
<eagles0513875> new version of what martijn
<kaddi> i'm on jaunty already ;)
<ariel> okie...well maybe it's the hard drive.
<martijn> ubuntu
<ariel> now my regular ubuntu won't regcognize it.
<ariel> weird.
<eagles0513875> martijn: if your on ubuntu this is the wrong channel for support
<martijn> I thought one of you guys try to upgrde
<eagles0513875> ariel: could be a cd drive going bad
<jeiworth> ariel: sounds more like the hdd is major b0rk
<martijn> I love the new Ubuntu, works really fast
<eagles0513875> more like cd if its not reading
<eagles0513875> !ot | martijn
<ubottu> martijn: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ariel> Well this is my external drive.
<martijn> I will
<eagles0513875> ariel: ahhh then hard drive going bad :(
<kaddi> I've had this problem on fresh installs and upgraded versions from gutsy through to jaunty. I doubt that a new install will make it work all of the sudden. which is why I don't really like the idea of spending three hours backing up my stuff to do a reinstall
<eagles0513875> kaddi: you never know and your kinda in the position that i am on my desktop
<eagles0513875> anyway jeiworth ill be back on in alil while i need to fight rush hr traffic now
<jeiworth> kaddi: well, for the next time do a manual partitioning and put /home on an extra partition ;)
<jeiworth> eagles0513875: all right
<martijn> oke I can imagine
<martijn> But installing the Jaunty will take only a hour
<ahmos> hi, i installed kubuntu inside windows using wubi, now how i can give permissin for my partitions so that i don't need to enter a password every time i reboot my device?!!
<ariel> oh now it's showing up...werid. :)
<ariel> okie. now try the live cd machine.
<ariel> you wouldn't think it would take 2 hours to copy a few files from a hard drive. sheesh. :)
<ariel> I'm gonna need more coffee if this keeps up.
<martijn> hahahaha I agree
<antonio_> hi everybody
<martijn> Hi antonio
<faileas> ahmos: you mean when you try to access a NTFS drive from wubi?
<ariel> Hrm...oke maybe network drive?
<antonio_> some body knows what repository I have to add to install amsn, opera browser and stuff?
<ahmos> no from kubuntu,so that i need to enter a root password every time i open the os
<ariel> for some odd reasdon the machine with the live cd won't recognize the usb drive
<faileas> antonio_: prolly universe
<martijn> that sucks ariel
<ariel> so can I somehow just plug usb drive into the machine that works and then copy over the network?
<antonio_> faileas:thank u, could youtell me howto do that please?
<faileas> antonio_: though, opera has debs on their webpage
<martijn> what are you working with windows? ariel?
<ariel> martijn...well this lady has a win 2000 machine that won't boot and she want her itunes library from it.
<kinkie> Hi all, I am having an issue installing 9.04 on an HP Compaq 6910p laptop.. the desktop CD will install just fine, but when trying the alternate cd the screen blanks just after booting the kernel. The kernel is alive, but no video. I need the alternate as I want to have a LVM-based rootfs.. Any suggestions on how to address this? Thanks!
<martijn> you should be able to plug it in and it works
<ariel> so I booted it with a live cd and can get at the files...but that machine won't recognize a usb hard drive.
<martijn> just put a new one in yesterday
<ariel> yeah it's not finding the usb drive.
<faileas> antonio_: amsn should just install from apt-get. for opera http://www.opera.com/browser/download/ use the ibex one
<ariel> doh...she just emailed me and said her usb ports had quit working.
<martijn> what are you trying to do?
<ariel> I'm just trying to copy her itunes files off her hard drive.
<martijn> hmmmm... oke
<ariel> onto a new hard drive.
<ariel> but the machine won't recognize my usb hard drive.
<martijn> what are you using and what is she using?
<ahmos> faileas here you can look at mt fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/165542/
<martijn> may just be a different formatation
<ariel> Well she has a win2000 machine and the system file is corrupt so it won't boot.
<ariel> so she doesn't have a boot disk.
<martijn> oke
<ariel> so I booted her machine with an ubuntu live cd
<martijn> long time ago that I used win 2000
<ariel> and I can get at her itunes files...but it won't recognize my usb hard drive.
<martijn> hold on let me think
<sash_> did you now how to install drivers from motherboard?
<ariel> oke...so it's just a matter of pretty much copy files....or under normal circumstances.
<martijn> yep
<sash_> in ubuntu?
<martijn> could be the usb post is broken
<martijn> can you try using something else?
<ariel> Well she said it wasn't recognizing any of her usb ports.
<martijn> oke
<ariel> well, sure...but like what?
<sash_> tell me how to install sound drivers!
<martijn> tht coul be because of win 2000
<ariel> can I somehow copy them over the network?
<BluesKaj> kernel upgrade just screwed my LAN,...smb:/ sees nothing
<martijn> instaal drivers? I think your sound is broken
<ariel> okie...I'll try sharing files over the network or soemthing.
<martijn> ubuntu makes 99% of the onboard soundcards work
<martijn> Yes That could be the next best thing
<martijn> I know for sure now it's win 200
<martijn> It doesn't really support usb
<reagleBRKLN> people are sending me docx files, so I thought no problem, time to install OO3 on my intrepid
<reagleBRKLN> however, the dozens of guides on how to do this all refer to a ppa without the actual debs!
<jeiworth> reagleBRKLN: just add the ppa repo and do an aptitude update and aptitude full-uǵrade
<jeiworth> upgrade
<ariel> okie...so how do I turn on sharing?
<martijn> throg a network?
<martijn> through?
<ariel> yes Martijn...
<martijn> U should be able to make a shared folder and make it share with another pc
<reagleBRKLN> jeiworth: they aren't there
<ariel> so I have my dell xps ubuntu machine and I want to share my usb hard drive on it.
<reagleBRKLN> i update, and nada
<reagleBRKLN> see... no debs: http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/
<ScorpKing> ariel: use samba for windows network sharing. is it only linux machines on the network?
<martijn> is there an other network option on the both?
<ariel> yes...so can I share from dolphin?
<martijn> I think It's safest to use those and stop messing with the usb
<ariel> they are both on the network.
<martijn> oke
<ariel> and it's my home network so I just want to share them wide open while I copy stuff.
<martijn> through what?
<martijn> regular networkcard?
<ariel> one is wifi and one is hard wired.
<martijn> oke good
<ariel> I just need to know how to share a folder?
<martijn> In windows in de network options is creating a shared folder
<ariel> no they are both running ubuntu.
<martijn> if you can create a shared networkfile it shoul be accessable through ubuntu
<martijn> oh sorry
<ariel> And how do I create a shared network file?
<ariel> :)
<ariel> sorry, I am getting frustrated. :)
<martijn> I thought one was on win 2000
<nicholas_> hi
<ariel> no they are both running ubuntu...one is a live cd
<nicholas_> i'm new with linux
<nicholas_> can anyone help with some steps
<nicholas_> ?
<martijn> oke and one is not using the usb? but the thing you really want is sharing the files on one of them right?
<ariel> I just want to copy the files from the one running the live cd to the other one.
<martijn> With some steps I can, but I'm allready trying to help can you hold on for a sec?
<nicholas_> sure
<nicholas_> thx
<martijn> oke why?
<martijn> something not working?
<genii> nicholas_: More information of what you are trying to do, and what steps you might be following, which of these steps is problemmatic, etc, could help us to help you
<ariel> sure.
<martijn> ariel , do you have the files on a cd or only on usb?
<martijn> oke both are on different ubuntus?
<martijn> if so it probable is because of te new ext3
<ariel> yes.
<ariel> no the files are on the internal hard drive of the machine running the live cd
<ariel> and I just want to copy them over to the other hard drive on my other ubuntu machine
<ariel> so copy files from machine running live cd to machine running native ubuntu via network.
<ariel> okie so Ishare set it up to share, but the one that I want to copy FROM is not finding my
<ariel> share
<bomber_> hh
<kaddi> http://philofellow.blogspot.com/2009/05/vimlatexsuite-in-ubuntu-904.html this worked for me, to make latexsuite work, in case anyone else has this problem
<jeiworth> ariel: why not just use scp and copy it all through ssh?
<bomber_> help
<ariel> scp?
<embraceunity> bomber_: go ahead
<ariel> jeiworth....whatever will work I'm fine with.
<bomber_> whai
<bomber_> ????????
<embraceunity> you said you need help?
<ariel> how do I scp?
<ariel> how do I log into the one running the live cd?
<bomber_> yes
<jeiworth> ariel: the machine you want to backup TO is linux or win?
<ariel> they are both linux.
<ariel> ubuntu
<ariel> one is running a live cd.
<embraceunity> bomber_: what do you need help with?
<jeiworth> ariel: and you have ssh-server installed?
<genii> nicholas_: Please do not message me. I answer questions in the public channel only, this is my policy.
<wizardslovak> people
<ariel> I'm simply trying to get an itunes library off the one running the live cd because it won't boot into windows anymore.
<wizardslovak> how do i change permissions
<wizardslovak> of directory
<bomber_> for my linguage for
<ariel> jeiworth...i have no idea.
<mackk431> use chmod wizardslovak
<lundh> anyone had any issued with kubuntu with unetbootin?
<wizardslovak> how to construct command?
<wizardslovak> sudo chmod ...
<ariel> And the usb ports on that one don't seem to work.
<mackk431> man chmod tells you
<ariel> so I just want to copy files from one to the other via the network
<ScorpKing> ariel: are you still trying to copy files between computers?
<genii> wizardslovak: For command usage of chmod, see the manual page of the command with: man chmod
<jeiworth> ariel: yeah, well, install ssh-server on the live system simply with sudo aptitude install ssh-server, then go to your other machine, open a shell and type: scp user@livmachine:/path/to/files /path/to/where/you/want/them
<ariel> and it can just be wide open...becasue it's my home network and I just want to copy files and then turn off sharing.
<ScorpKing> ariel: ah ok. use fish://ip.address.of.othercomputer/
<genii> wizardslovak: The "q" key will exit the manpage
<jeiworth> ariel: or activate sharing through nfs
<ScorpKing> ariel: you might have to install openssh-server on the machines. the fish protocal is scp gui
<jeiworth> and then mount the nfs-share on the live system and copy
<ariel> oh okie.
<wizardslovak> if i want to change owner
<ariel> I'll try that.
<jeiworth> ScorpKing: ah yes, good point
<ariel> hold on though the other machine is in the other room.
<ScorpKing> ariel: just checked, dolphin supports fish://
<genii> wizardslovak: "chmod" is not for changing owner. "chown" is for that. It also has a manual page you can view.
<ariel> okie...just a second.
<neoandersen> hello
<kaddi> !hi |neoandersen
<ubottu> neoandersen: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bomber_> hello
<neoandersen> Hi
<ahmos> hi genii i need your help please
<the1corrupted> Hello...
<neoandersen> yesterday I update from 8.04 to 9.04 and before that I was having a problem with firefox and now the problem remains...
<genii> ahmos: Please give a description of the issue.
<neoandersen> when I go to watch videos on youtube all the system stops...
<ScorpKing> neoandersen: what is the problem?
<ScorpKing> neoandersen: ah ok
<neoandersen> thanks
<bomber_> calvino.freenode.net
<ScorpKing> neoandersen: do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<neoandersen> can it be just a flash plugin problem?
<yakuzi> i've a question concerning "Screen resize and rotate", i'm forced to use the open source ati-drivers (my graphic card isn't supported anymore by fglrx) but, as soon as i use "Screen resize and rotate" to put my resolution right (1680x1050 instead of the default 1280x1024) i get sometimes screen corruption flashes and sometimes my system freezes, now, i added in xorg.conf a rule on Device section with the option XAA for rendering, and i didn't have had a cr
<yakuzi>  far, but i still have the rare screen corruptions
<ahmos> genii i only want to mount my partitions without the need to enter a root password every time here is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/165542/
<neoandersen> my computer is a mess...
<ScorpKing> ahmos: you can edit the sudoers file for that
<neoandersen> first I intalled ubuntu and then ubuntustudio and yesterdy I intalled kubuntu over it because the x was not working...
<ScorpKing> ahmos: sudo su (to become root)
<tsimpson> ScorpKing: umm, why "sudo su"?
<neoandersen> and then I removed studio and kubuntu stuff and upgraded to ubuntu 9.04
<ScorpKing> ahmos: then visudo to edit the sudoers file
<genii> ahmos: This disk is encrypted?
<neoandersen> so I have programs from the 3 ubuntu types...
<yakuzi> altough...rare...i see them a bit more now but you can't count on it
<ScorpKing> ahmos: add this line at the end - %disk ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/mount
<ariel> okie so i installed openssh server on the livecd machine.
<ariel> so now how do I get to it.
<ScorpKing> ahmos: that will allow all users in the disk group to mount without a password
<ariel> how do I figure out the ip?
<neoandersen> I have flashpluginnonfre and ubunturestrictedextras...
<Lupus-SLE> Hey people, I'm wanting to make a backup of some data which I have locally on my debian server. However I'm wanting to encrypt it, I'm wondering what to do to encrypt it between encrypting it locally with truecrypt and moving the file, or some sort of setup that allows me to mount it remotely as a share.
<ScorpKing> ariel: open dolphin and right click next to the /home/username and select edit
<neoandersen> what was that?
<ScorpKing> ariel: enter fish://192.192.192.192/ or whatever it is
<ScorpKing> ariel: ifconfig in konsole
<neoandersen> Scorpking do you know what the problem is?
<ariel> scorp..thanks...brb.
<ScorpKing> neoandersen: it could be a problem with the plugin. try removing it and installing it again
<neoandersen> I just saw in synaptic that I have flashpluginnonfre and ubunturestrictedextras...
<ScorpKing> neoandersen: install kubuntu-restricted-extras and see if it helps
<ariel> okie...what do I use for user and password on the livecd machine?
<ScorpKing> ariel: no idea. open konsole and type passwd on the livecd box
<ScorpKing> ariel: you'll be able to setup a password for the ubuntu user
<ariel> okie...hrm.well I seem logged in..but it's not showing me anything.
<ariel> says zero items.
<ScorpKing> ariel: is there a path?
<neoandersen> if I remove the flash plugin non free and reinstall the ubuntu restricted extras would it be a possible solution?
<neoandersen> Helṕ please
<ScorpKing> neoandersen: it might work. try searching the forums as well
<ariel> well I just did fish://ip.address like you said.
<ariel> and It appeared to log me in.
<ner0x> How can I setup my X for multiple displays?
<ariel> but nothing is showing.
<ariel> so am I not shared properly on the live cd box?
<ScorpKing> ariel: ok and does show what directory you're in? the /home/ubuntu/ directory might be empty
<neoandersen> but sometimes all stops and i must restart...
<ahmos> sorrey genni  i think i was diconnected
<ScorpKing> ariel: or press <F5> to refresh
<neoandersen> I don't think it is just a flash plugin problem?
<ScorpKing> ner0x: twinview is a start i think
<neoandersen> I don't know from where to begin...
<ariel> no it doesn't say what directory I'm in.
<ner0x> ScorpKing: I know how to do it manually, does Kubuntu have a utility for it?
<ScorpKing> ariel: log in again then. try fish://localhost/
<ariel> oh...oh...Ihave a list. :):):)
<ariel> omg.
<ScorpKing> ner0x: not that i know of. maybe the nex display settings thing supports it
<ariel> hrm...okie...so now I need to go to the hard drive.
<ariel> I see.
<ScorpKing> new*
<ariel> so how do I get to the hard drive on there.
<ScorpKing> ariel: browse it like your own box
<ScorpKing> ariel: you have to fish://ip.of.other.box/ though to get to it
<ariel> right...but I'm browing the liveCD and not the internal hard drive of that machine.
<ariel> so trying to figure out how to browse to the internal hd.
<ScorpKing> ariel: command line version is - scp -r directorywithfiles/ user@192.192.192.192:/home/username/
<genii> ahmos: I'm not sure I can help with the mounting/needs password issue. Your fstab is not like one i have seen before
<ScorpKing> ariel: you have to mount the hard drive
<ahmos> genii that because i installed kubuntu into windows using wubi
<ScorpKing> ahmos: what does fdisk -l /dev/sda say?
<genii> ahmos: Please do not message me, I assist only in the public channel.
<adasz> i want install my logitech webcam but how?
<ariel> I think it's mounted...I can browse if if I'm on the liveCD machine.
<ahmos> ok sorry
<ScorpKing> ariel: what is the path then? i might be in /media/ somewhere
<ScorpKing> it*
<adasz> i want install my logitech webcam but how?
<ahmos> ScorpKing http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/165556/
<ariel> well in the livecd file browser it's called local disk.
<ariel> I'll try /media
<adasz> i want install my logitech webcam but how?
<ScorpKing> adasz: look here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TitleIndex
<ner0x> It doesn't seem like kubuntu has a lot of packages.
<ScorpKing> ahmos: how did you set it up that it asks for a password at boot? where exactly does it ask for the password?
<ner0x> Either that or I'm searching a smaller database than I should be.
<ScorpKing> !repos | ner0x
<ubottu> ner0x: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ariel> hrm.
<ariel> It won't let me browse there.
<ner0x> ubottu: So what I'm looking for most likely will not be on a livecd?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ahmos> ScorpKing i mean everytime i start the os and then open dolphin and then click on any parition it asks me for a root password
<tsimpson> ner0x: there are only a few packages in the liveCD, because of size restrictions
<torgny_j> ner0x: no probably not
<ariel> it's one /media/Local Disk or /dev/sda1
<ariel> but I can't seem to browse there.
<ner0x> I'm looking for the Catalyst Framework.
<torgny_j> ner0x: check ubottu's links above, I currently have 26 627 packages to search from
<ner0x> When i search KPackageManager for Catalyst it shows nothing.
<ariel> okie...I gotta take a break for a bit.
<ScorpKing> ahmos: haha.. just enter your normal password :)
 * tsimpson has 27245 packages available in Jaunty
<ariel> thanks guys.  bbl.
<torgny_j> ner0x: I get several hits on catalyst
<torgny_j> none with capital C though
<tsimpson> !info libcatalyst-perl
<ubottu> libcatalyst-perl (source: libcatalyst-perl): The Elegant MVC Web Application Framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7015-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 210 kB, installed size 620 kB
<ScorpKing> ahmos: you can stop it from askin a password by editing the sudoers file like i explained in the beginning
<tsimpson> would that be it?
<ner0x> torgny_j: Found catalyst, now looking for kbudget.
<ner0x> torgny_j: Any specific way to set up multiple displays or should I use nvidia-settings or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf myself?
<ahmos> ScorpKing theproblem is that i want to have the permission always. for example the os can't hibernate because if it saved the data on the disk it won't be able to load the hibernating file from the partition!!!!
<torgny_j> ner0x: nvidia-settings has worked ok for me
<torgny_j> ner0x: so try that and if it won't get the job done you'll probably have to edit your xorg.conf
<ner0x> torgny_j: I'm installing kubuntu shortly after I return from work. I'm sure I'll have better chances there.
<ScorpKing> ahmos: i know. add yourself to the "disk" group and your user will always be able to mount it without a password
<torgny_j> ner0x: kbudget doesn't seem to be in the ubuntu repos and the download link on kde-apps.org is broken
<torgny_j> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kbudget?content=9755&PHPSESSID=e5af
<ScorpKing> ahmos: you'll still have to %disk ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/mount to the sudoers file though
<ner0x> torgny_j: Might be deprecated.
<ner0x> torgny_j: Oh well. Seems like kubuntu has everything I need. I'm sick of having to do so much work to install something on gentoo. :)
<neoandersen> flash still isn't working here...
<neoandersen> help please
<ScorpKing> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<neoandersen> thanks
<jondecke> can someone help me getting my laptop to display on my tV
<neoandersen> my computer is amd64 kind of...
<jondecke> I connected to tv using vga cable
<jondecke> at first nothing happened, when pushing fnct F8,
<jondecke> but when I reboot tv says invalid format
<embraceunity> neoanderson: 64 bit flash works fine... the only problem is getting it to work with konqueror usually.... does it work in firefox?
<embraceunity> lately it has been weird for me (no sound.... stops in the middle)
<embraceunity> do you even get the plugin to show up?
<torgny_j> ner0x: yeah most things takes a bit more work in gentoo :)
<torgny_j> ner0x: atleast initially
<calin> hello
<neoandersen> man, there says if flash plugin don't work after sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree I must enter sudo update-flashoplugin
<wirechief__> jondecke try googleing for you needs, maybe mthtv ubuntu  or so.
<neoandersen> but the last comand don't works
<neoandersen> I am going to try gnash then...
<jondecke> thank you wirechief
<ariel> thought I had it...but no
<neoandersen> gnash didn't work too...
<neoandersen> : 0
<neoandersen> : (
<neoandersen> what can I do now?
<neoandersen> hello
<neoandersen> who knows how to solve flash plugin problems?
<Quetschman> Moin
<neoandersen> flash plugin is absolutely not working here after I have tried almost everything
<neoandersen> Please help
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: 32bit or 64bit ubuntu
<neoandersen> 64
<ActionParsnip> have you tried the beta plugin? its 64bit
<neoandersen> I tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<neoandersen> it seems to me it is 64, isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: no its not
<neoandersen> ok
<p_quarles> neoandersen: which browser are you using?
<ActionParsnip> that one is, if you uninstall the stuff you have installed, extract that file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> should be ok
<ActionParsnip> you'll need to create ~/.mozilla/plugins manually
<neoandersen> which program I choose to open?
<neoandersen> firefox and konqueror
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; rm libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; mv *.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: that will put the file in the right place for you
<p_quarles> I wouldn't count on Flash working with Konqueror; it has in the past, but the next Flash update always breaks it
<neoandersen> all this line are bash commands?
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: its all one big command
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: it will work with sh, dash, zsh
<neoandersen> can I type it all together even the ;;; ;  commas?
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: just copy the whole command from here, and paste into konsole
<neoandersen> yay!
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: thats why i gave you the EXACT command
<the1corrupted> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: you can then run: killall firefox; firefox &
<neoandersen> dowloading
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: i use cli a lot so helping in irc is dead easy
<neoandersen> thanks a lot!
<neoandersen> what is cli?
<ActionParsnip> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: where you probably use the mose, i use commands and keyboard
<neoandersen> yeah
<ActionParsnip> s/mose/mouse
<neoandersen> I would like to use commands as a hacker too...
<neoandersen> : )
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: Can you tell me where Konqueror plugins are?
<neoandersen> to solve ploblems and help people
<ActionParsnip> the1corrupted: i think it uses the mozilla ones, not sure, once you find out, you can nsymlink the file so you dont use double the space for an identical file
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: i'm no hacker but i use cli
<nowth> I was wondering... what's the best plugin directory, anyway? I see /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins, /usr/lib/xulrunner/plugins, /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins, and others...
<the1corrupted> ActionParship: Well I tried the command you just gave neoanderson (because I too run a x86_64 system) and it said it couldn't find the .mozilla dir.
<ActionParsnip> nowth: none are "better"
<nowth> but there's got to be a reason there're so many
<ActionParsnip> the1corrupted: do you use firefox?
<mello> i love you irc
<nowth> i.e. some are ...at least, newer.
<mello> Kubuntu 9.04 install and perfect desktop enviroment
<ActionParsnip> nowth: not sure, they just exist, you can ask firefox where it expects to find plugins
<ActionParsnip> mello: glad you like it
<mello> ?
<ActionParsnip> mello: i prefer lxde personally
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: I'm considering it.
<mello> I use KDE 4.2.2
<mello> Perfect
<ActionParsnip> the1corrupted: you just need the .so file in any of the plugin dirs your chosen browser uses
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: But I forgot the apt-get command I used to get it in the first place.
<ActionParsnip> the1corrupted: sudo apt-get install firefox
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: Ah, but my system said it wasn't so straight forward as that.
<ActionParsnip> the1corrupted: i dont see why it wouldnt be, unless you stopped an install halfay
<neoandersen> still not working
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: Wait, I know what it was to begin with.  An apt-get update.  x_x
<mello> Lxde, light desktop and run very run
<ActionParsnip> neoandersen: can you provide the output of: file ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: Anyway, would you know why my system can play flash videos but without sound?
<mello> Because I dont enjoy Lxd
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<mello> Lxde, light x desktop
<mello> Very speed
<mello> Minimim system requestment and max. performnce
<ActionParsnip> mello: yep, its awesome
<mello> yes
<mello> Kde 4 is very beatiful and funny :D
<mello> Crash....
<mello> But, l enjoy kde 4
<mello> Flash install easy
<mello> Kde 4 on click restrirected media and quastion
<ActionParsnip> i think kde apps are great, just the kde desktop is a bit too much
<mello> tink flash, codec ....
<mello> Yesterday Windows RC1 relased
<ActionParsnip> i like the native 64bit codec, i have my own script to install it ;)
<mello> yes
<mello> 64 bit use
<genii> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mello> exit, goody bye
<Nataouze> hi hi
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: Where is the firefox plugins folder?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> how do i get a normal desktop without the plasma?
<ActionParsnip> the1corrupted: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: how do you mean?
<kaddi>  und3rgr0undz3r0: what do you mean? you want to be able to drag files and shortcuts onto it?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip: i accidently closed my desktop on KDE4....
<und3rgr0undz3r0> its gone
<shiftplusone> Hello, my internet connection worked fine in the last version of kubuntu, but since I upgraded to Jaunty it's not really working. I used to use knetworkmanager, but that doesn't seem to even try to connect anymore. I went to the control panel and used the network manager there, but that doesn't show any signs of life either.
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: I have a .mozilla dir but there is no plugins dir in there...
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: alt + f2   type plasma
<shiftplusone> Also morprobe -r iwl3945 crashes the comp now as well.
<ActionParsnip> the1corrupted: you need to make it: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip: ok, i ran that command, but maybe i didnt close it. ok i dragged it under the taskbar on accident (DAMN), i cant move the task bar so how do i get it back?
<shiftplusone> The drivers themselves seem fine.... I'll try wpa_supplicant manually I guess.
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: I'm still having issues with flash player sounds...
<ActionParsnip> the1corrupted: theres so many guides online about sound in flash, i'd just websearch to see which works for you
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in two minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<und3rgr0undz3r0> so ActionParsnip, my question is how do i either get my plasm back or how do i get back to a *regular* desktop
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: plasma is a program. try: killall plasma; plasma &   in an alt_f2 thingy
<Guest35648> Hi, is there a good description for the "JACK" system?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip: plasma is running but its hiding behind my taskbar
<nowth> Guest, what do you want to know?
<shiftplusone> wpa_supplicant says ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file or directory, any help would be appreciated.
<Guest35648> some introduction into the "Jack" soundsystem
<Guest35648> what to configure and how...
<nowth> http://jackaudio.org/node/11
<Guest35648> THX
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: can you close the taskbar?
<nowth> I'd suggest you install qjackctl
<und3rgr0undz3r0> im not sure how....
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: Crap...  Now something else went wrong.  I found a command online to run: audioconf set-pulseaudio (Pulse Audio was an audio handler on my comp, so I gave it a try) but now flash doesn't work at all...
<luis> hi good morning all of u i just finish inatlling and updating kubuntu-8.04 the reason is cause i cannot use intrepid or jackalope due to drivers problems i dont know if i am going to be able some day to get them anyway, i want to install gnutella but the one in the repositorys is an ancient version does anyone knows a link to download the current version without any hasle pls??
<nowth> which is a GUI for the JACK server and can manage audio and hardware/ALSA MIDI connections between your audio applications
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip: you mean remove the taks manager? but then how the hell would i get it back?
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: not sure, can you give a screenshot at all?
<nowth> Guest: For lower latencies you'd normally use a real-time kernel, but the current linux-rt kernel is rather unstable (on my machine anyway; I'd have to go back to 8.04!)
<luis> or any other p2p cause gnunet wont even connect to internet
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: Sorry, it was asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> the1corrupted: see what i mean about the many solves for it
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: Yeah, but it broke it even further!  Now video doesn't work!
<und3rgr0undz3r0> how do i do a screenshot in KDE?
<nowth> you could run kgrab
<ActionParsnip> !info kscreenshot
<ubottu> Package kscreenshot does not exist in jaunty
<tsimpson> !info ksnapshot
<ubottu> ksnapshot (source: kdegraphics): screen capture tool for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 198 kB, installed size 492 kB
<tsimpson> pre-instilled in kubuntu
<ariel> ok I managed to ssh into my livecd machine.
<ariel> can I copy files somehow that way?
<luis> ok txs anyway
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip: ill uplaod my screen somehere for you to see
<ActionParsnip> www.tinypic.com   ww.imageshack.us
<ActionParsnip> www.imageshack.com
<ariel> ok WTF...I think fish is working!!! OMG
<ActionParsnip> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.0-5 (jaunty), package size 746 kB, installed size 3700 kB
<tsimpson> fish:// uses ssh, if you have ssh you can use fish://, but consider using sftp:// if you can
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip: http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/3108/snapshot1c.png
<tsimpson> the fish protocol is KDE only (KIO)
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: nice magicarp dude
<tsimpson> I use the term "protocol" lightly
<und3rgr0undz3r0> the i dragged the plasma behind or maybe even below the taskbar
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip: i love magicarp!
<the1corrupted> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to undo a command?  I want to reverse asoundconf...
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: i played the pokemon game a big on GB
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: ok, whats in the way of what on here?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip: the task mangaer on the bottom, the taskbar thingy, is OVEr my plama desktop, i dragged it under there accidently, because i have a shitty touchpad
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: do you mean in the system tray (near the date / time)
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip: i mean its somewhere under the whole bar, i t may be under the date/time it may be under the K menu, may be under my open programs, i dont know, but It must be tehre because if i try and run plasma manuall via terminal it says everything is working fine
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: if you right click plasma and customise the bar, you may be able to move stuff around
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip: i cant move the bar say to the left of maybe to the top for a bit? i just need to find my desktop! i dont even care if i have to go back to the regular desktop w/o plasma!
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: possibly, i gave up on kde desktop a long time ago
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I would prefer to get my plasma back though...
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: you could try loggin in to a command line environment and rename ~/.kde
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: it'll give you default kde sttings for ALL kde apps
<ActionParsnip> und3rgr0undz3r0: there may be a more graceful way
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ActionParsnip: ok
<und3rgr0undz3r0> ....
<ariel> takes some deep breaths.  I am so stressed out today.  Sheesh. :)
<teix> salut all
<ariel> salut
<teix> c'est vide ici ^^
<tsimpson> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<teix> oups....okay I'll speak english ^^
 * ariel only knows english. I'm not very worldly.
<ariel> Maybe when the children grow up a little more I'll have time/money to travel. :)
<teix> somebody know why I can't save my file xorg.conf ?
<ariel> are you root?
<teix> yes
<ariel> hrm.
<ariel> oh are you in x?
<teix> in X ? can you explain
<ariel> you probably can't be running x when you edit that one.
<jeiworth_> of course you can
<ariel> Do you have your windowing environment running?
<teix> yes
<jeiworth_> teix: what is the error message?
<ariel> See, shows what I know.
<genii> I doubt you're actually running root.
<ariel> :)
<jeiworth_> i second hand genii
<teix> wait I watch
<teix> unable to create new X config backup file 'etc/X11/xorg;conf.backup
<jeiworth_> teix: change the ; for a .
<teix> oohh scuse it's a . and not a ;
<jeiworth_> ok, then nothing more? just unable to create?
<teix> my ubuntu don't find my screen in DVI
<genii> Looks like you're missing a leading-edge / before "etc" also
<jeiworth_> genii: good point
<floown> hello
<floown> I have installed Wireshark for monitoring my network but I don't know where I should enter the interface. Can I have some help please?
<teix> the /etc is good
<teix> it's a mistake of copy
<ariel> I dunno, back in the day you had to be in just a shell to edit/save xorg.conf because if you were in X then X had the file open.
<jeiworth_> ariel: i hardly beleive that
<ariel> jei, you don't have to.
<ariel> I mean you don't have to believe that. :)
<jeiworth_> ariel: thanks! :oP
<ariel> jei, no problem. :)
<tsimpson> I never remember having to kill X to edit xorg.conf. but then again, the only time I edited xorg.conf was when X would not start
<jeiworth_> lol
<ariel> tsimpson...yeah see...because you used to have to screw with screen resolution settings and stuff.
<tsimpson> X does not lock xorg.conf (and never did), so I should not matter if it's running or not
<tsimpson> it just reads it once, at start up
<p_quarles> you don't have to exit X to edit xorg.conf; it certainly doesn't keep the file open; it reads it on startup
<p_quarles> what tsimpson said
<ariel> Hrm...well I'm probably wrong.  It certainly wouldn't be the first  time. :)
<ariel> Heck it might not even be the second time.
<ariel> :)
<ariel> somehow I got that lady's itunes library copying to a different hard drive so I'm relatively happy.
<ariel> Ok, I spoke too soon...it just stopped. hrm.
<knex> hello
<alessandro> !ciao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<robinr> what are "blocked updates"?
<robinr> i'd like to know why they are blocked
<combo> hello everybody, where can get from latest version kubuntu with KDE 3.5 ? :)
<genii> combo: First: It is unsupported and may do horrible things to your computer, which we won't help you with.  Second: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/
<kaddi> how can i navigate in the k-menu using the keyboard? Especially in the applications-part how do i enter a sub-menu, how do i leave it?
<combo> genii, i just want all stuff like i had in my kub-7.10 before support expired
<combo> genii, just can't stand KDE 4...  :(
<combo> btw. where PYPANEL is gone ? it dissapeared from repos  ?? :/
<genii> combo: 8.04 with kde3 is still supported.
<combo> genii, yeap, but only since october. which means in few months i'll have to install another version :(
<combo> genii, i had that 7.10 for almost 18 months - all just i wanted :(
<combo> * all just as I wanted
<genii> combo: As far as I know 8.04 being a long-term release, it will be supported for one year past the next LTS. The next long term support release is April 2010. So Your 8.04 should be good for a while yet
<combo> genii, good to hear that :)
<||ugh_sg> combo has any answerd you question yet?
<combo> ||ugh_sg, what?
<||ugh_sg> If you want KD3, which is QUITE resonable, go here:      http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/
<combo> ||ugh_sg, oh, I missed sorry a lot, i'm checking your link now...
<||ugh_sg> I use only KDE3 on production machines, as it's production quality.  KDE4 should be up there, maybe later this year if we are all lucky.
<combo> ||ugh_sg, thought for a while you're bot ;p
<combo> ||ugh_sg, oh, btw. do u use openbox ?
<combo> ||ugh_sg, looking where to get pypanel from (?)
<||ugh_sg> No, I have not used Openbox.  Nor have I ever heard of pypanel.
<combo> ||ugh_sg, looks for a good solution of my problem. but does it make my amarok and delphin looking like in 7.10 ?
<combo> ||ugh_sg, i've little old comp so using it, cuz it works fast to me. very good stuff - openbox+pypanel - recomend that :)
<||ugh_sg> It's a KDE-3.5.last set of packages, so you get the best of 3.5, nothing more modern.
<combo> ||ugh_sg, veery glad to hear all of this. that's exactly what i needed :)
<||ugh_sg> combo: for my "must be fast" host I still use VTWM, but then in my book that's a new fangled window manager!
<combo> ||ugh_sg, thanks a lot :)
<||ugh_sg> Glad to help.
<||ugh_sg> Oh, looking at Openbox it lacks one critical feature that I will not live without, tabed windows.
<combo> ||ugh_sg, looks nice :) but i would choice my OB ^^
<combo> ||ugh_sg, waaaait?! where did u get fro the panel right down ?
<combo> ||ugh_sg, there where u have all task, menus, clock, etc ?
<combo> ||ugh_sg, u had to install it extra, right ?
<combo> ||ugh_sg, or it was already in that VTWM ?
<||ugh_sg> Catching up...
<maxooo> hi, I installed grub2 and would like to know if anyone knows how to skin it, to make it more eyecandy
<combo> ||ugh_sg, cuz in openbox you need to set everything... even application to emulate your wallpaper
<combo> ||ugh_sg, ok, going to try some new stuff. thanks for help one more time. bye
<||ugh_sg> combo: Your thinking too much pron for me, I want functionality not just cute wallpaper that I never see under all my windows.
<maxooo> hi, I installed grub2 and would like to know if anyone knows how to skin it, to make it more eyecandy
<BluesKaj> smbclient is broken on Jaunty ..times out on mshome
<BluesKaj> smb  broke after the latest kernel upgrade :(
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: no it hasnt
<eagles0513875> for me the network-manager widget brokew
<BluesKaj> well, mine times out for no reason
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> check your security settings on it i have rw settings no login right now and it works
<JDahl> I would to setup a VPN client for a Cisco VPN server in Kubuntu 9.04 (I have .pcf configuration file) - what is the best to do that in Kubuntu?  Ubuntu has it integrated in gnome-network-manager
<eagles0513875> !vpn | JDahl
<ubottu> JDahl: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<FisherP> Hello, is it safe to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 using the upgrade wizard, or should i try to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 first?
<JDahl> eagles0513875: thanks
<eagles0513875> no problem i should do the same need vpn but does vpn work over wifi or you have to be wired
<JDahl> eagles0513875: why is the focus on gaming-VPN?  is this different from connecting to a company VPN server?
<eagles0513875> JDahl: not sure i do know there is open vpn
<eagles0513875> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<eagles0513875> night all
<JDahl> eagles0513875: I don't think this is what I am looking for... I specifically need Cisco VPN
<doleyb> FisherP: I'm told you must update one step at a timp
<FisherP> doleyb: thanks
<joshjtl> hi folks, what does jaunty use for gtk apps ... and to make firefox look so much like oxygen theme?
<doleyb> joshjtl: oh tell me if you find out!
<doleyb> joshjtl: (I am especially interested in why jaunty's gtk applications play sound effects when I press buttons)
<auxbuss> gtk-qt-engine
<auxbuss> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/343677
<d1ego> hallo... anyone available for a quick question on KMail?
<auxbuss> kmail: crashes a lot :-(
<d1ego> it is not my problem, at the moment
<auxbuss> ah! an sop
<d1ego> my problem is that I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04
<d1ego> so KMail 1.11.2
<d1ego> and the visualization of messages is changed
<d1ego> I don't like it and I would like to have it as before but I wasn't able to change it
<d1ego> messages are now grouped in a coloumn named "subject" (I guess, because I am using the Italian version)
<d1ego> more thar subjects it is actualy a list of sender
<d1ego> I would like to have the messages witout grouping and listed for date
<d1ego> any idea?
<auxbuss> dlego: there's five dropdowns at the top, config is via these
<auxbuss> dlego: next to the search box
<yankus> кто хжесь
<yankus> здесь
<genii> That definitely didn't look like German
<andi__> test
<lorecaster> I want to set up a home web-server for a personal webpage... on an independant tower... (hopefully using 09.04) can any one direct me to a channel for this?
<genii> andi__: We see you, yes.
<lorecaster> hey genii
<andi__> thx
<genii> lorecaster: #ubuntu-server   perhaps?
<lorecaster> i'd need the server distro?
<andi__> just trying
<genii> lorecaster: Not neccesarily. But since when you install it has all the webserver,databse,php  and so on preconfigured, it's usually better to start with it. No desktop though
<lorecaster> no worries :D i'll hop in that room once i download the material. thanks so much! you're the best, man.
<genii> lorecaster: No problem
<d1ego> auxbuss: GREAT
<d1ego> thank you
<d1ego> I didn't notice the 5 dropdowns!
<alexandernst> Could somebody tell me why strigi isn't working on Kubuntu 9.04 + KDE 4.2.3 ?  (nor older versions)
<nadie__> biblioteca: ???????
<patrick-Ubuntu> hi, I would like to launch ushare at startup but it crashes because it's expecting an internet connection and it's started before the connection is up. What should i do to launch ushare only after the internet connection is up?
<patrick-Ubuntu> i have a wireless connection
<mackk431> how is ushare started?
<PSiL0> Intrepid here.. So, did anyone have excessive journaling activity after resuming from suspend?  In my case, the journal effectively slows everything down to an unusable crawl for 5-10 minutes.
<PSiL0> hmm, it seems like it is this bug.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/14494
<cornelia> hey guys, got problems with the Broadcom STA wireless driver which just won't show up in  hardware drivers under Jaunty..any ideas?
<amgarchIn9> hi! where is "acroread" in Jaunty? I see only the old one installed from INtrepid.
<patrick-Ubuntu> mackk431: ushare -x
<exonel> helo
<exonel> i have a problem with konqueror.......... could someone help me, when i go to youtube the videos don't want to sound..........
<noaXess> normaly where is the synptics toupad listed? as lspci or lsusb?
<noaXess> how cani control my synaptics touchpad under KDE4?
<cornelia> how do you reinstall packages in ''KPackageKit?!?
<diego__> #reloaded
<cbwcjw> Hey, so... I'm havin' some great problems with my kubuntu wireless. Forumlink- http://tinyurl.com/cfy98z
<cornelia> welcome in the team cbwcjw
<cbwcjw> cornelia: Well, you see, the wireless WORKS, just not with my SSID (which works on this computer in the other desktop environments and on other computers in this house)
<cornelia> cbwcjw:  you using 9.04 and the new network-manager thing?
<cbwcjw> Yea, not at the moment, but Ive had this issue with 8.10 in KDE4.2 and KDE4.1
<cbwcjw> When it used knetworkmanager or whatever the default frontend for networkmanager was.
<cornelia> cbwcjw:  so your network SSID is not hidden?
<cbwcjw> cornelia: No it is not.
<cornelia> well you could try to uninstall networkmanager and use wicd (which needs to be installed) instead
<redR> hello
<cbwcjw> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<cbwcjw> cornelia: I might do that then.
<cornelia> cbwcjw:
<cornelia> you should download the wicd files first BEFORE deletin network-manager
<cbwcjw> cornelia: Hahah yea.
<cornelia> cbwcjw:  dont laugh i just made that mistake
<cbwcjw> cornelia: That makes me laugh more :)
<cbwcjw> Its hard to use the internet without a network manager eh?
<cbwcjw> Anyways, is there a nice front end for wicd?
<darrob> hi, will qca and qt be updated soon in kubuntu 9.04 or is that something that is only updated from release to release?
<noaXess> how cani automaticaly rebuild a special driver, if there is a new kernel installed?
<demarco> kubuntu 9.04 broke my flash video in firefox. how can that be fixed?
<noaXess> i have a integrated webcam, syntek and i need build the driver stk11xx manually after installing a new kernel.
<demarco> bump
<demarco> kubuntu 9.04 broke my flash player for videos in firefox. does anyone know how it can be fixed?
<mjheagle8> hey does anybody know of a kde client like gwibber for kde to handle the new facebook api's?
<ner0x> What is the difference between kubuntu and debian?
<mjheagle8> kubuntu us based on ubuntu.
<mjheagle8> ubuntu is based on debian.
<ner0x> So wouldn't Debian have the best coverage overall?
<mjheagle8> what are you looking for in the distro?
<ner0x> some web frameworks, KDE 4.2, apache server, and firefox, that's about it.
<ner0x> I'm tired of Gentoo, always having problems installing such and such.
<mjheagle8> each are better at different things.
<mjheagle8> it depends what you're looking for.
<mjheagle8> hmm.
<mjheagle8> oh, you use gentoo now?
<mjheagle8> i'd go with debian then probably.
<mjheagle8> ubuntu has more packages.
<mjheagle8> but if i'm not mistaken, they all work with debian. or at least most.
<ner0x> Why would I choose debian over kubuntu?
<mjheagle8> i think debian is less buggy.
<mjheagle8> i use kubuntu.
<jussi01> debian is less "configured"
<mjheagle8> debian is based on kde, kubuntu is ubuntu with kde thrown on it.
<jussi01> mjheagle8: not quite
<ner0x> Well, I want KDE, I know that for sure.
<jussi01> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<mjheagle8> and debian is better for advanced users because its more customizable.
<ner0x> mjheagle8: Do they use their own tools to do so, I'm sick of typing commands in konsole. :)
<mjheagle8> ner0x: if it has to be terminal customization, then yes. but you could get a gui for most things.
<ner0x> mjheagle8: I like kubuntu so far.
<ner0x> Just click and go. You say Kubuntu has more packages.
<mjheagle8> ner0x: me to, i use that more often that ubuntu now. its my primary os.
<mjheagle8> yes, i'm pretty sure.
<ner0x> All I need to know is catalyst web framework, dual monitor, KDE 4.2, and custom styles and I"m sold. lol
<mjheagle8> custom styles, yes, kde 4.2, yes, i havent used either of the other two.
<mjheagle8> i'll look.
<ner0x> Does it install from .deb files?
<jussi01> !find catalyst
<ubottu> Found: libcatalyst-engine-apache-perl, libcatalyst-model-cdbi-perl, libcatalyst-modules-extra-perl, libcatalyst-modules-perl, libcatalyst-perl (and 3 others)
<jussi01> ner0x: yep
<mjheagle8> looks like catalyst will work.
<mjheagle8> i think dual monitor support is decent.
<ner0x> jussi01: Why wouldn't you use debian if kubuntu installs from debian files?
 * jussi01 goes to bed
<mjheagle8> ner0x: debian is the package type.
<mjheagle8> ner0x: like an rpm
<genii> ner0x: There's an explanation of basic differences here http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian
<ner0x> mjheagle8: genii: I see.
<ner0x> So Kubuntu is a watered down debian?
<ner0x> A most, user friendly version, I should say.
<devilsadvocate> ner0x: not really
<devilsadvocate> ner0x: debian is more about rock solid stability
<devilsadvocate> *buntu is more about a simpler / richer user interface, so the software follows upsteams' release cycle a little more closely
<ner0x> So there are softwares on Kubuntu that are not on Debian?
<genii> Correct
<devilsadvocate> ner0x: quite a few, actually
<genii> In fact often Ubuntu packages are sent upstream
<devilsadvocate> ner0x: most of them, while they exist in debian, are at older versions
<ner0x> How is that possible if you use their package database to build from?
<genii> As well as bug fixes which also affect Debian
<ner0x> Or am I incorrect int hat assumption.
<devilsadvocate> ner0x: if you do use debian though, you may want to consider using debian testing (sid) and backports.org if you want the newest and shiniest releases. debain stable is something i use only on servers and the such
<genii> Ubuntu packagers are not locked into using Debian's packages as some starting point. They can make their own from scratch on the LaunchPad PPA system
<ner0x> devilsadvocate: That makes sense.
<teatime> anyone know a KDE4 tool for scanning?
<noaXess> in kpackagekit there are three blocked updates, new kernel.. how to install them over kpackagekit?.. with apt-get dist-ugprade i got it but with kpackagekit?
<PROject-Emerald> Can someone please tell me what to tell me friend? He constantly wants to know why Linux > Windows because I'm such a fanboy
<ikonia> PROject-Emerald: let him find his own way
<PROject-Emerald> and every time I explain he's like "DEN Y DUZ SOFTWARE CUMPANEEZ AND PEEPL MAKE COMPUTRZ WITH WINDW0Z AND NOT LINUX"
<ikonia> PROject-Emerald: thats nothing to do with #kubuntu - please try to talk in none l33t speak, english will get you much futher
<demarco> help please. kubuntu 9.04 broke my flash player for videos in firefox. does anyone know how it can be fixed?
<PROject-Emerald> "Then why do software companies and people make computers with Windows and not Linux?"
<ikonia> PROject-Emerald: please stop now
<PROject-Emerald> ...Stop asking a question? Wow.
<ikonia> PROject-Emerald: this is nothing to do with kubuntu support discussion
<noaXess> demarco: what flash plugin is installed?
<ner0x> What is the different between kubuntu and xubuntu?
<PROject-Emerald> I'm asking for support on persuading my friend into using Kubuntu
<demarco> most recent from adobe's website
<ikonia> ner0x: desktop is the core different
<demarco> 10.xx
<ikonia> PROject-Emerald: let him find his own reasons
<noaXess> ner0x: the X11 Desktop.. kbuuntu has KDE and xubuntu has XFCE
<devilsadvocate> demarco: is flash not working at all or are you getting no sound?
<ner0x> ikonia: I see. That's the only differences? hah, that's soft of funny.
<PROject-Emerald> -,- Where's the Ubuntu general channel?
<noaXess> demarco: have you tried to uninstall it?
<ner0x> So kubuntu uses apt-get for installation?
<ikonia> PROject-Emerald: #ubuntu-offtopic may be a better place
<demarco> i get ads fine.
<noaXess> ner0x: all ?ubuntu uses apt-get
<ner0x> noaXess: Ah alright, I'm so used to emerge. :-/
<demarco> since the update it put an adblocker effect on all flash
<devilsadvocate> ner0x: the (graphical) tools used for management, etc, are different.
<demarco> requires you to press the gray " > " button to activate it
<devilsadvocate> the findamental difference is in that one is based on KDE and the other XFCE
<demarco> but videos do not respond. perpetual loading
<devilsadvocate> ner0x: you can always install one and install the other within it using an aptitude install xubuntu-desktop and such
<demarco> sorry if i do not explain well
<noaXess> what about the blocked update in kpackagekit?
<noaXess> why can't i install them?
<tsimpson> because the kernel packages are not all there it seems
<noaXess> tsimpson: but if i run sudo apt-get dist-upgrad i can install them..
<noaXess> orif i use adept manager then i can install them too..
<tsimpson> does it say that any packages will be removed/held back?
<noaXess> tsimpson: yes if i run sudo apt-get upgrade.
<tsimpson> then that's why it doesn't want to let you do it
<noaXess> tsimpson: and why does it work in adept manager or over konsole with dist-upgrade?
<tsimpson> because adept doesn't care if it breaks your system, and apt-get  assumes you know what you're doing
<noaXess> hm...
<tsimpson> if you use any restricted modules, then installing the updates will break that
<noaXess> but bye the way, in kpackagekit, there should be a way to upgrade also kernel
<tsimpson> there is, once the packages are fixed
<devilsadvocate> noaXess: it might be some safe-upgrade full-upgrade related confusion
<devilsadvocate> noaXess: btw, iirc dist-upgrade is depreciated in favour of full-upgrade
<tsimpson> it's nothing to do with kpackagekit, it's the packages that are broken
<Deekay> yo, where can i find the icon themes i downloaded ?(system settings)
<k0pp> hey guys.. ive accidentally broken `ps` on my machine somehow, whenever i run it i get a segfault.. but its not apt-getable, and i cant seem to find the source for it.. reccomendations?
<BluesKaj> anyone lose thair LAN access after recent kernel upgrade ?
<tsimpson> !find bin/ps
<ubottu> File bin/ps found in a2ps, c2050, console-tools, context, emboss (and 58 others)
<genii> k0pp: Should be in the package called binutils
<BluesKaj> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tsimpson> blackflag: [23:08]<tsimpson> if you use any restricted modules, then installing the updates will break that
<noaXess> devilsadvocate, tsimpson: ok.. see it...
<tsimpson> refering to the kernel
<genii> k0pp: Or procps
<tsimpson> Deekay: somewhere in ~/.kde/share probably
<k0pp> interesting.  ill check it out thats
<k0pp> thanks*
<k0pp> genii, alot depends on procps, if i remove it so does like half of my system.. how would you suggest i go about reinstalling it?
<tsimpson> Deekay: ~/ is your home directory
<genii> k0pp: Possibly something like:   sudo apt-get install --reinstall procps
<k0pp> oh.. ;/ i never knew that was a flag
<k0pp> heh.
<k0pp> hrm.. genii, "unable to make backup link of '.bin/ps' before installing new version: "operation not permitted" <-- i've chmodded it to 777 and +x but still no go..
<tsimpson> check your root is not mounted read-only and the the partition is not full
<genii> tsimpson: Can also just be corrupt
<Deekay> tsimpson:  no such folder(kde) there
<tsimpson> Deekay: no kde, .kde
<tsimpson> *not
<tsimpson> the leading '.' makes it "hidden"
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<BluesKaj> dam* dam* ..my LAN is broken...think I'm coming to an end point here ...one more so called "upgrade" that breaks something is going to send me off looking for a linux OS that isn't trying to do everything for you like "Windows"
 * genii Krazy-glues some parts of BluesKaj's LAN back together
<BluesKaj> genii, why do they keep trying fix stuff that isn't broken ?
<genii> BluesKaj: N o idea
<BluesKaj> smb craps out
<cbwcjw> caldera: You still here?
<nicklas_> anyone using quassel here?
<cbwcjw> Howdy everybody! Does anybody know how to make wicd connect to my network?
#kubuntu 2009-05-07
<ActionParsnip> cbwcjw: i always use /etc/network/interfaces.
<ActionParsnip> cbwcjw: ive never used a gui app that i can get a connection with, ever
<ActionParsnip> well, in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> i can't use them at all
<nadie__> bay
<kaddi_> is there a javachat interface for this channel?
<genii> kaddi_: Try http://java.freenode.net/
<reisi> strange that my r8169 nic's autoneg just started failing, using latest jj.. any ideas anyone? except to turn off the autoneg
<kaddi_> thanks genii
<Guest27140> does any body know how to use a playstation three controller ? i heard you can just connect it but its not working any ideas or were to look?
<Level15> Guest27140: not to discourage you from asking here, but that seems like a question you can find an answer to in google. did you try it?
<Guest27140> yeah theres so much about ps3 ubuntu i cant find anything
<Guest27140> ive been searching for the last hour its like no body has tried
<genii> Too bad. He left before I found http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/setup-ps3-controller-over-bluetooth-on-ubuntu
<kaddi_> what is the "history" button in the update notifier in jaunty for? when i hit it, it only tells me "last refresh before 1.000 days"
<kaddi_> i thought it might give some info when i installed which update?
<MushroomKingdom> What's the hotkey to get my visual effects stuff back after it takes too long to respond? shift something f12?
<MushroomKingdom> Nevermind I figured it out.
<puddle> how do i know if someone set up a rootkit or not?
<genii> !info chkrootkit | puddle
<ubottu> puddle: chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): rootkit detector. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48-9 (jaunty), package size 291 kB, installed size 820 kB
<Caldavien_> hello, Im still kinda new to this so please bear with me, Im running kubuntu 9.04 and trying to run songbird, but every time I launch it I get an error about an undefined components.class
<Caldavien_> does any one know what this means and how to get rid of it?
<Caldavien_> I can post the full error if needed
<Caldavien_> and actualy it doesnt seem to be playing my mp3s
<seele> how do you fix blocked updates in kpackagekit?
<moja2> My screen sometimes leaves black stripped color after I minimize a window. It seems there's problem in KDE 4.2 screen. I use Jaunty 64-bit
<accol> aiiight
<JannoTT> Someone wish me "corrupt download" or something :D
<brian_> hello...
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<brian_> I'm a new nerd...just learning this  os
<brian_> any advice/
<brian_> ?
<genii> Read a lot :)
<brian_> Oh boy I have been! it is kind of fun though
<brian_> where are you?
<geek_> brian_: learn the command line. Love the command line. When all else fails it shall save thine unworthy rear end ;)
<brian_> I am in indiana
<genii> That too.... :)
<genii> brian_: In here we are from all over the world.
<brian_> great advice, my rear end is sorely unworthy
<genii> But since primarily this is an english-speaking channel, mostly the english-speaking parts of the world
<seele> how do you fix blocked updates in kpackagekit?
<brian_> what are the best rescources to learn command line easily?
<genii> brian_: man pages
<brian_> is that a website?
<genii> brian_: and also the -help or --help switches of comands, which give brief usage instructions
<genii> brian_: No, man pages are the manual or so of a command. If you do like:  man ls                        it tells you about all the options you can use with that command, etc
<martin__> Hi, Im trying to create a partition on an ntsf drive using gparted, but it wont let me shrink the main one, I can do resize but once im in the resize thing i cant change anything
<wendy__d-_-b> martin__, did u hit apply?
<martin__> wendy__d-_-b: it wont let me change the size so theres no pending operation to aply
<wendy__d-_-b> are u on the live cd?
<ankur> file:///home/ankur/Desktop/sohni_mahiwal5(www.songs.pk).mp3
<ankur> file:///home/ankur/Desktop/aarti1(www.songs.pk).mp3
<ankur> file:///home/ankur/Desktop/sohni_mahiwal5(www.songs.pk).mp3
<ankur> file:///home/ankur/Desktop/aarti1(www.songs.pk).mp3
<martin__> no im on the installed os
<wendy__d-_-b> need to be on livecd
<wendy__d-_-b> from there run gparted and do all u want
<martin__> i didnt know that thx
<ankur> can any one tell how to get ip of host connected to my system via server...
<martin__> other question how many OSes can grub mangage?
<geek_> lol
<geek_> martin__: someone got.. about 170
<ankur> how to get ip of host connected to my system via server..
<geek_> ankur: i'd personally use nmap
<yu7ok> nu che zdorov
<ankur> like in y messenger remote pc is connected via server..i'm not getting his ip....thanks!
<martin__> geek_: thx, and will i have a hard time reconfiguring it after installing w7, im hoping to triple boot my comp
<ankur> geek: i also used ifconfig
<geek_> martin__: donno. I think oldest windows -> newer windows -> linux is best
<geek_> unless you want OS X in which case, let me know how it went ;)
<yu7ok> hi, enybody knows why my krdc buges
<yu7ok> ?
<martin__> geek_: I know but gaming on linux kinda sucks, and i want to see how windows 7 runs
<maco> yu7ok: what does "buges" mean?
<doleyb> maco: it's a hopperism
<geek_> martin__: as i said, install windows first, oldest to newest, then linux, and in theory you'll be fine ;)
<maco> doleyb: as in grace?
<doleyb> maco: as in admiral
<yu7ok> lags
<maco> doleyb: so aye, grace
<martin__> ok i dont really want to reinstall linux but since its the best way thats what ill do
<maco> martin__: well you can reinstall grub from a live cd
<yu7ok> may be defalt configure is not well
<yu7ok> if the enybody knows russian IRQ channel
<martin__> maco: thx
<geek_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yu7ok> thanks
<tron2000> +
<sgrover> Anyone know of a decent portable GPS unit that works well with (k)ubuntu?
<Shadowkllr> whats a normal cpu temp?
<susbwoy> Shadowkllr: < 78degrees cel
<sgrover> Shadowkllr: depends on your CPU.  I've seen 40 C as normal, 22 C as normal, or even 80 C (old school)
<Shadowkllr> well, my amd processor on my kubuntu box just died i think...the power comes on, but the video turns off.....i replaced it with an athlon x2 and everything works, but the temp is reading abut 83c
<sgrover> Shadowkllr: that's high.  is the cpu fan running?  clear of dust? etc...
<sgrover> (I'm running an X2-6000 and averaging around 40...)
<susbwoy> Shadowkllr: thermal paste?
<Shadowkllr> yeah i cleared it and everything
<Shadowkllr> shortly before the first processor died, i think it was overheating
<Shadowkllr> and when i took it out to clean it, and put it back in, the computer would turn on but there was no video
<Shadowkllr> swapped it with the athlon and everything worked, albeit very hot
<justyup> pull all your cards n reboot
<justyup> put cards back in
<sgrover> btw, athlon's are a little older and do tend to run hotter than newer cpu's....
<justyup> put extra fans in case
<ncturna84> can anyone paste to me the default kernel line in the menu.lst file? i installed kubuntu, but the only option (strangely) is memtest. i can boot if i know what the /boot/kernel is
<sagara> what is the path to menu.lst?
<ncturna84> the path is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ncturna84> :)
<sagara> anybody here use ktorrent? i'm having some firewall problems... tsk
<ncturna84> sagara: you could try the upnp plugin it comes with..which apparently autoforwards ports
<sagara> uuid            7963fe04-34d4-4760-8f85-5bfa0bfe6e54
<sagara> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=7963fe04-34d4-4760-8f85-5bfa0bfe6e54 ro quiet splash
<sagara> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<sagara> quiet
<ncturna84> Thanks!
<sagara> you don't need the whole file?
<ncturna84> no, just that line
<ncturna84> i can enter it manually
<ncturna84> thanks :)
<ncturna84> brb..rebooting
<sachith> hui all
<martin__> Im trying to burn a cd using K3b but i get an error: Cdrecord has no permission to open device
<rmrfslash> How can I tell what version of fglrx I have?
<Fede_cba_28> hello, i dont find the Live cd for last  Ubuntu release, anybody?
<martin__> Im trying to burn a cd using K3b but i get an error: Cdrecord has no permission to open device
<ner0x> How do I start and stop services?
<digdeep> ner0x: Ctrl + Esc
<Yud_Zroc> is 9.04 live
<Yud_Zroc> cause i cant download 8.1
<Fede_cba_28> thats what im asking, i want to donwnload the ver9 live versin cd
<Yud_Zroc> oh
<Yud_Zroc> hm
<Elone> question: can i have a machine doing loggings on connections , but i don't want the HDD keep on spinning all the time, is there is away to cache the data on ram and flush it like once a day to the disk? like setting a very large buffer and disable write thru?
<Fede_cba_28> is 32 or 64 bits?
<Fede_cba_28> do you know?
<Yud_Zroc> they have both
<Yud_Zroc> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Yud_Zroc> here u go
<Deekay_> any1 here using Quassel ?
<Yud_Zroc> nope
<Yud_Zroc> is that a irc chat thingy
<Deekay_> yeah
<Deekay_> Quassel IRC
<Yud_Zroc> i dont use it...too annoying
<Yud_Zroc> i would recommend chatzilla (an addon for firefox) or Konversation
<Deekay_> yeah i use Konversation
<supert0nes> konversation - kde4 is great
<Deekay_> just wanted to try quassel
<Yud_Zroc> i tryed it and it was annoyingf
<Deekay_> quassel looks good but i can't seem to find the option to change the font
<Yud_Zroc> even if the irc is in confrence mode (meaning u cant see people logging in and out....it still shows it and will clutter up ur screen
<Yud_Zroc> got annoying pretty fast
<Deekay_> =p
<Deekay_> well, i found something related to the font change here but i have no idea how to do it
<Deekay_> http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git;a=commit;h=a5ea274363f8ab9fd5279084c564c9966e313955
<Deekay_> http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git;a=commit;h=c14a00f37179e49f034dc64b4da0c86b51caed5d
<Deekay_> if you wanna help me
<Level15> hey, on ubuntu 9.04 i try to compile somethind and get error: ‘strlen’ was not declared in this scope
<Level15> what am i missing?
<Yud_Zroc> the identifier
<Yud_Zroc> int strlen;
<Yud_Zroc> or whatever data type
<Yud_Zroc> ur talking c++ right
<Level15> Yud_Zroc: yes... but it is supposed to be a standard function, so I need not to declare it
<Yud_Zroc> hm paste bin the code to me
<Level15> Yud_Zroc: it's not my code, its a program... I know for a fact it compiles on 8.04 and 8.10
<Yud_Zroc> hm can i see it anyways
<Yud_Zroc> im in c++ class atm so i cant tell off the bat (im still considered new to c++ imo)
<Level15> Yud_Zroc: let me find it
<Yud_Zroc> it could be that u are using a different g++
<Level15> Yud_Zroc: http://pastebin.com/m580cf354
<Yud_Zroc> i dont see anywhere that it is declaired
<Yud_Zroc> not even in the header
<Yud_Zroc> u need to declair it
<Level15> Yud_Zroc: strlen is a well documented function... it needs no declaration, just the relevant include which is string library.
<Level15> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cstring/strlen/
 * Yud_Zroc if an idiot
<Yud_Zroc> hm
<Yud_Zroc> header files u obviously have so im thinking it is way out of my legue
<Yud_Zroc> when u included ur header files
<Yud_Zroc>  do u have it with a .h
<Yud_Zroc> cause that was removed
<Yud_Zroc> from standard ization
<Level15> Yud_Zroc: no, it has no h
<Yud_Zroc> damn
<Yud_Zroc> i dont know then sorry
<Level15> i bet it's something weird with the new gcc/g++
<Yud_Zroc> i could ask my teach but i dont see her til monday
<Level15> allrite, figured it out. NOw it's not part of string but of cstring...
<Level15> had to add that include
<dwidmann_laptop> Hey, I'm on, with satellite internet in the middle of a thunderstorm, that's interesting
<dwidmann_laptop> 'kay, so to my unrelated to that point, I've got a bit of a problem. I've got a SSD in my other computer, and during periods of heavy IO, it locks up, unrecoverably. Is there anything I can do about that?
<dwidmann_laptop> Keyboard is unresponsive, but strangely enough the mouse cursor still moves around
<Daskreech> dwidmann_laptop: Welcome to an X "crash"
<Daskreech> Are the windows responding?
<dwidmann_laptop> Daskreech: Nope
<Daskreech> dwidmann_laptop: 5 dollars to one X is suing up 99% of your CPU
<Daskreech> using
<dwidmann_laptop> Daskreech: hmm, interesting
<dwidmann_laptop> I had to go for the power button to get out of it ... hope nothing corrupted
<Daskreech> dwidmann_laptop: if you have another computer you can ssh in and stop X
<Daskreech> If you don't just press the power button once The kernel isn't hung and will pick it up and do a graceful shutdown
<Daskreech> course say bye bye to work for that
<Daskreech> f you ssh in you can probably dbus save your work
<dwidmann_laptop> hmm, didn't have anything open. I'm worried about corruption though because it was in the middle of writing
<dwidmann_laptop> http://friedcpu.wordpress.com/2007/07/17/why-arent-you-using-ionice-yet/ --hmmm, this looks interesting
<Jonie> cheaper,  你在用kde桌面？
<cheaper> Jonie, yes.
<Jonie> cheaper,  囧  你不会说汉语？
<cheaper> Jonie, 我们要入乡随俗
<Jonie> cheaper,  怎么入！？囧
<Jonie> cheaper,  你用firefox不？
<cheaper> Jonie, 当然用firefox了
<geek_> ...
<geek_> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Daskreech> dwidmann_laptop: Just press the button once if you can move the mouse around the kernel should step in and kill it
<Jonie> cheaper,  怎么设置界面和kde的一样
<Daskreech> Jonie: can you and cheaper JOIN #UBUNTU-CN ?
<Jonie> ubottu,   you're a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're a bot?
<dwidmann_laptop> Daskreech: I pressed it once then waited a minute before I resorted to holding it in
<Jonie> Daskreech,  sorry, bother you!
<Daskreech> dwidmann_laptop: Ah I've had it take longer than that. I just go make a cup of tea for my nerves
<Daskreech> Jonie: No problem just distracting for everyone
<Jonie> Daskreech, :)
<dwidmann_laptop> Daskreech: the other thing I tried first was ctrl-sysrq-reisub
<Daskreech> That didn't work?
<Daskreech> Maybe the kernel was hung
<Daskreech> Jackalope?
<Jonie> !tw
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Daskreech> Jonie: You and cheaper are both in #ubuntu-cn as far as I see :)
<Jonie> Daskreech,  you did join to ubuntu-cn channel!
<Daskreech> Jonie: Yes :) to make sure you both got there :)
<Jonie> Daskreech,  i'm install kde4 DE in ubuntu right now!
<Daskreech> :-D
<Jonie> Daskreech,  you guys all speak english here?
<Daskreech> dwidmann_laptop: I'll have to remember that
<Daskreech> Jonie: Yes this is the english channel
<Jonie> Daskreech,  but it do not need to have to use english, right! :P
<Daskreech> Actually you do :)
<Daskreech> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jonie> Daskreech,  but i will speak english as i can in here, try my best!
<Daskreech> Jonie: You are doing fine :)
<Jonie> Daskreech,  thanks indeed
<dan> Hey.
<dan> Anyone else online?
<Breetai> Hi all, I am looking at buying a system76 laptop, anyone have any experience with them?
<thomas_> Hello everybody
<Daskreech> !i
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i
<Daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<thomas_> New kernel(2.6.28.11.15) is listed under "Blocked Updates", any ideas why?
<Daskreech> That's a really strange kernel number
<Daskreech> Where did you get that from?
<thomas_> Software updates
<dwidmann> Daskreech: tjat
<Daskreech> Do you have any third party repos?
<dwidmann> ack, I was off by a key
<Daskreech> dwidmann: That doesn't make sense
<tsimpson> Daskreech: 2.6.28.11.15 is the ABI version in jaunty
<thomas_> Dont think so, let me check
<Daskreech> Really? I've never seen it written like that
<dwidmann> Daskreech: that looks like the full version number for the package is what I was going to say
<husayn> the forwarding rate of 2960-24TC-L  is 6.5mpps .. can someone explain me
<husayn> fowarding rate is the number of packets fowarded per second !!! but what is this value 6.5mpps
<tsimpson> Daskreech: it's the version of the linux-generic meta-package
<thomas_> I am just confused why it is placed in "Blocked Updates"
<thomas_> Updates:
<thomas_> linux-headers-generic-2.6.28.11.15
<tsimpson> thomas_: because it's installation would break other packages
<Daskreech> husayn: Millions of packets per second
<thomas_> linux-image-generic-2.6.28.11.15
<husayn> ahh thanks....
<thomas_> I guess that is a good thing than
<thomas_> I have had multiple bugs since upgrading to 9.04 and was thinking maybe the new kernel would fix some
 * tsimpson thinks that -proposed should not be enabled by default
<tsimpson> thomas_: I doubt a kernel update would fix many user visible bugs
<dwidmann> tsimpson: is it now? sounds like a recipe for trouble
<Daskreech> tsimpson: including kernel crashes? :-)
<tsimpson> dwidmann: apparently so
<tsimpson> Daskreech: that's why I said "many" not "any" ;)
<Daskreech> Having said that I've had more kernel crashes in Jackalope than all my previous releases put together
<tsimpson> I haven't has any since edgy
<tsimpson> s/has/h
<thomas_> Yeah, never seen this many bugs
<tsimpson> ad
 * dwidmann tries something
<thomas_> Should have waited, the features were not even worth the upgrade
<SJr> How do I change my keyboard repeat rate, it seems to be set to zero right now.
<SJr> i.e. it never repeats
<Daskreech> thomas_: On the bright side you can get KDE 4.3 :)
<thomas_> Daskreech: Is 4.3 out yet?
<Daskreech> thomas_: No or you'd have it
<Daskreech> When it does come out you can install it on the latest Kubuntu
<thomas_> Daskreech: No beta or RC?
<Daskreech> You can get those too
<thomas_> I wonder how stable it is
<Daskreech> Freeze was monday so a little bit more before Beta
<thomas_> eh, I am gonna wait
<Daskreech> I know 5 people who run on the daily code. One who uses it on his work machine
<thomas_> Maybe I will install VM and install it
<Daskreech> Anecdotal evidence :)
<Daskreech> It's not a 4.1 -> 4.2 jump
<thomas_> July 28 is release
<Daskreech> Yeah
<lo1s> hola
<lo1s> ?
<christopher> hello?
<christopher> i have a problem with my graphics card. can anyone assist?
<pushrax> hi all. doing recent upgrade patches I have 4 kernal items that are blocked from upgrading, any ideas why we can't upgrade?
<RurouniJones> Is there a guide out there on the steps that need to be taken to get software into the ubuntu repositories? Both technical and administrative?
<pushrax> RurouniJones: are you aware of launchpad.net
<RurouniJones> Software hosting site isn't it?
<RurouniJones> Like sourceforge
<pushrax> RurouniJones: well they are the beehive of development for ubunutu and other projects
<pushrax> RurouniJones: I'm no expert but I think you should look there for info
<RurouniJones> Cheers, already looking
<pushrax> RurouniJones: or the ubuntu forums
<pushrax> np
<RurouniJones> My google-fu has failed me so far, usually when I google an ubuntu topic the forums are the first result
<Makuseru> If I install Kubuntu 9.04 from one of the iso's avaliable on the website, would I be able to install KDE3.5 and substitute that out from KDE4? (I downloaded the Kubuntu 3.5 remix cd, but couldn't get it to install)
<RurouniJones> But tinsce this isn't really an end user question I am not getting as far as I would lik e;)
<RurouniJones> Makuseru: Yes, with caveats
<RurouniJones> Download the 9.04 and install normally
<RurouniJones> Or this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<doleyb> !ppa | RurouniJones
<ubottu> RurouniJones: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Makuseru> RurouniJones: I downloaded that and put it on a CD and couldnt get it to install properly.
<pushrax> hi all. doing recent upgrade patches I have 4 kernal items that are blocked from upgrading, any ideas why we can't upgrade?
<RurouniJones> doleyb: Cheers, so before anything getting software into the official repositories getting the software to work on a PPA is pretty essential to the process ;)
<jussi01> pushrax: quite possibly because all the packages are not built yet?
<pushrax> jussi01 ok thanks
<pushrax> jussi01 I was hoping it wasn't jsut me as I have fgl divers installed.
<pushrax> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<sony> hey guys i had a question i was wondering if i could install blueman on kubuntu
<sony> guys!
<pushrax> sony: did you try?
<sony> wwll no but the kdebluetooth program isn't working on my laptop i am using kubuntu 8.10 any solution for that
<pushrax> https://launchpad.net/blueman
<pushrax> sony: doing a google it seems peopel are installign in jaunty but... check the bugs they have
<pushrax> me a novice...
<eagles0513875> sony: what exactly is the issue
<eagles0513875> ill try help ya as best as i can
<sony> thanx for the info man one other question do you have any ideas how i can get kdebluetooth4 workin on my lappy i mean i launch it and nothing happens
<eagles0513875> sony: is the obex package installed
<eagles0513875> !obex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obex
<eagles0513875> !info obex
<ubottu> Package obex does not exist in jaunty
<eagles0513875> bah
<eagles0513875> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<eagles0513875> sony: try that link out and see if that helps you out at all
<eagles0513875> morning faileas
<iivv> my intel 945gm stutters with desktop effects on
<iivv> so i just turned them all of
<iivv> worth it?
<sony> cheking it out mate thanx for the advice
<eagles0513875> iivv: dunno to be honest all i know is that there are some intel driver regressions out and about
<eagles0513875> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<eagles0513875> !info intel
<ubottu> Package intel does not exist in jaunty
<eagles0513875> iivv: if you look in the release notes there is mention of the regressions
<iivv> i have googled and done some research, and i've tried some of the regressions and konsole commands out there
<iivv> but i just ended up breaking dependencies and doing some other things i haven't learned about yet (new to linux)
<afazel> hello!
<iivv> thank you for the help though, much appreciated!
<eagles0513875> iivv: also there is a ppa with some of the older intel drivers from intrepid and gutsy i would try find that and see if one of the older drivers work
<eagles0513875> !hi | afazel
<ubottu> afazel: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<afazel> Thanks :)
<afazel> I'm just here to watch, I don't have much of a question and I don't use Kubuntu :P
<eagles0513875> what do you use afazel
<eagles0513875> iivv: hey you still there
<iivv> yep
<afazel> I use Ubuntu, and I installed kubuntu-desktop from apt, but I never log in to the session because the resolution is so borked :P
<eagles0513875> iivv: i have a link with 20 free pdf books the first one might interest you since your a novice
<eagles0513875> also for you as well afazel the first book my interest you both
<eagles0513875> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
<iivv> oh my, that sounds like a good read
<eagles0513875> the othersw are more advanced development books but probably wouldnt hurt to have either
<eagles0513875> there is a beginners guide to bash scripting somewhere in there 2
<iivv> sounds interesting. i'll get around to it after my c++ debugging homework!
<kashif> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | kashif
<ubottu> kashif: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Daskreech> Makuseru: yes
<eagles0513875> afazel: what video card do you have
<eagles0513875> morning Daskreech
<Daskreech> morning
<Daskreech> Makuseru: what was the problem that you were having?
<afazel> I have an nVidia 7950GT
<eagles0513875> afazel: its strange how your getting resolution problems in kde have you tried to fix the resolution
<afazel> I have. The resolution says it's correct, but nothing fits in its containers
<afazel> I'm at 1920x1080 if it makes any difference in kde
<eagles0513875> whats the resolution of your monitor on gnome
<iivv> eagles0513874: quick question. i'm unloading some pre-installed packages, and it seems that 'kubuntu-desktop - 1.122' will be removed as a dependency. this sounds like a very  bad thing
<iivv> eagles0513875: *fixed
<Elone> question: can i have a machine doing loggings on connections , but i don't want the HDD keep on spinning all the time, is there is away to cache the data on ram and flush it like once a day to the disk? like setting a very large buffer and disable write thru?
<eagles0513875> iivv: what you trying to install
<eagles0513875> Elone: thats rather risky especially if there is a power outage there would be no time to write to disk and all the logs would be lost
<iivv> trying to uninstall octave, kontact, kdebluetooth4, kfrb, krdc, ksnapshot
<iivv> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<iivv> !Kpackagekit
<ubottu> KPackageKit is the !Kubuntu package manager that uses PackageKit
<iivv> !pterm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pterm
<iivv> !PuTTy
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<iivv> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<iivv> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<Daskreech> Elone: Yes
<noaXess> what you people will use to resize a win2003server hd?.. qparted with a live-cd?
<Daskreech> Gparted
<sony> guys what are the data recovery tools available for kubuntu
<Daskreech> sony: What level of recovery ?
<Elone> sooo how do i set that in linux ?
<Daskreech> Elone: eagles0513875 is still right
<Daskreech> Hi Jonie
<sony> Well i am trying to recover some documents from an ntfs partition
<eagles0513875> Elone: have you worked with raid before using a raid controller
<Daskreech> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<Jonie> Daskreech:  hi, nice to c u again
<Elone> hmmm what if it isn't a raid
<sony> thanx man
<Daskreech> Elone: Linux basically does that everytime it boots
<pushrax> sony: if you use synaptic package manager in jaunty you get more results on a search for 'recover' 'rescue' etc.
<eagles0513875> Elone: i know its nto but im trying to give you an example
<eagles0513875> Elone: raid controller has a batter so that in case of power outage it can quickly write the stuff to disk
<Daskreech> apt-cache search :)
<eagles0513875> Elone: what you proposing on doing doesnt have a fail safe to write stuff to disk if there is a power outage all the logs gathered would be lost
<wineuser> Anyone know why Kubuntu 8.04 won't display 640x480 resolution for me?
<wineuser> I'm getting a black screen with cannot display video mode
<pushrax> wineuser: have you defined your  monitor and vid card first?
<Daskreech> Cause that resolution is for peasants! which you are obviously not since you are running Kubuntu!
<wineuser> Just the automatic thing it does, my xorg config file looks really barren
<pushrax> wineuser:  use systemsettings
<Elone> eagles0513875, yes ~ but how to set that ~ i don't need a fail safe one ;p ~ it is for my linux router box but i don't want the HDD keep running all the time
<eagles0513875> Elone: then why not have it use pxe boot of your main linux box that way you dont need a hard drive at all
<eagles0513875> !info pxe | Elone
<ubottu> Elone: pxe (source: pxe): free PXE daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-7 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 140 kB
<wineuser> shows plug n play on them, and I can chose 640x480 from kcontrol jsut fine, it's just when I run something at it that it doesnm't work
<eagles0513875> Elone: do a network boot off your main machine then have it xfer the logs over the network some how
<wineuser> xrandr doesn't do it
<eagles0513875> Elone: if you are interested in doing something like that i would ask in linux-cluster they might be able to help you with that better then i can
<Elone> eagles0513875, coz it is a OLD machine don't support PXE
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> options options :(
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: any ideas for elone
<eagles0513875> Elone: can it use bootp which is like pxe
<eagles0513875> !bootp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootp
<eagles0513875> !info bootp
<ubottu> bootp (source: bootp): server for the bootp protocol with DHCP support. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.3-17 (jaunty), package size 77 kB, installed size 240 kB
<djdarkman> hello is there any normal way to get a version of umbrello that doesn't suck?
<eagles0513875> djdarkman: can compil it from source any versions that they have out
<wineuser> so, anyone on why xrandr setting my resolution to 640x480 gives me a black screen. I can set the whole thing to run at 640x480, but there's only a few things I need to run that small.
<eagles0513875> wineuser: what video card do you have
<wineuser> nvidia 6200
<eagles0513875> on jaunty or intrepid or gutsy
<wineuser> 8.04
<eagles0513875> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<djdarkman> so basicly it's impossible if I don't want to spend half of my day building it?
<digdeep> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in jaunty
<wineuser> yeah, nvidia driver is working fine
<eagles0513875> djdarkman: also if you want to make it as easy as possible and not have to wry bout doing things by hand you can use apt-build
<eagles0513875> !apt-build | djdarkman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-build
<eagles0513875> !info apt-build | djdarkman
<ubottu> djdarkman: apt-build (source: apt-build): frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.37 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 208 kB
<eagles0513875> djdarkman: it does everything in one command
 * djdarkman wonders what were the Kubuntu QA thinking when putting the KDE4 umbrello in in the first place...
<wineuser> KDE4, why I'm using 8.04
<djdarkman> so can I say: I want the good old KDE3 version and apt will do the work?
<eagles0513875> wineuser: your problem sounds more like an xorg issue not sure if you want to pop in there and ask
<eagles0513875> djdarkman: apt-build will do the optimization compile and install the program and all dependencies
<wineuser> yeah, probably, but it's only kubuntu that has that problem. Runs great with slackware, gentoo, debian and fedora
<djdarkman> eagles0513875: but how do I tell it which version I want it to build? and to put it in /opt so that apt won't mess with it?
<eagles0513875> djdarkman: normally builds whats in repos :(
<eagles0513875> wineuser: sudo dpkg-reconfigure then the package of the xorg server forgot what one it is
<Daskreech> !kde | djdarkman
<ubottu> djdarkman: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Daskreech> !kde3 | djdarkman
<ubottu> djdarkman: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<djdarkman> thanks but reinstalling is not an option and I tried that repository and it sucked even more than using gnome as a desktop
<Daskreech> djdarkman: Umbrello KDE3 might be there
<djdarkman> yes Da\
<djdarkman> Daskreech: but it will do no good
<Daskreech> I thought you wanted KDE3 umbrello ?
<djdarkman> paerson repositories don't play well with the ubuntu repoesitories
<Daskreech> They do now
<Daskreech> He's been working at getting them sorted out
<djdarkman> where do the KDE packagees install?
<Daskreech> How do You unpack a Dmg ?
<alid> When I'm trying to dock thunderbird using kdocker, it keeps docking it to the top left corner of my desktop rather. Can anybody help please?
<pushrax> djdarkman: usually in /usr
<pushrax> djdarkman: read the details of the file in the package manager and it will dell you waht files are to be installed and where
<djdarkman> that's what I'm trying to do
<djdarkman> no umbrello there
<sony> hey pavan welcome
<Daskreech> djdarkman: Probably have to build it then. Or you can submit it for that repo
<alid> Which command fixes broken dependencies in adept?
<maco> sudo apt-get install -f
<maco> should fix broken updates usually
<alid> I was trying to install java plugin for firefox using KPackageKit when it crashed and reported that there are broken dependencies which should be fixed by adept.
<Daskreech> Adept?
<alid> Daskreech: Yes, the command maco told me fixed the problem. Thanks maco!
<Daskreech> That probably means that a error message needs to be rewritten
<maco> ok kpk should totally *not* recommend adept
<maco> Daskreech: aye
<CrummyGummy> hi, any ideas how to get kwin to start on login? It broke  in a bad upgrade.
<CrummyGummy> I've tried reinstalling kwin but it doesn't change anything.
<Hystoriker> hello. i have some problems after todays upgrade of openoffice to version 3.1 on hardy via ppa. the program is now fully in english and i am missing the writer2latex export function. can anybody help?
<Hystoriker> i would not mind to downgrade to 3.0.1 either, but is that possible?
<tartessos> buenos dias
<noaXess> one of my machine, a test machine, have after upgrade to kubuntu 9.04 problem with konsole.. if i start it, i get the konsole window, but no cmd line.. cna't use it..
<noaXess> any idea?
<eagles0513875> !es | tartessos
<ubottu> tartessos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eagles0513875> noaXess:  i normally avoid upgrades from one release to another all together
<eagles0513875> noaXess: have you tried purging konsole and reinstall from a tty prompt
<noaXess> eagles0513875: not yet
<eagles0513875> noaXess: try that and see if that does anything for ya
<eagles0513875> noaXess: also while you are at it
<noaXess> eagles0513875: how to purge it cleanly
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get purge
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get purge konsole
<eagles0513875> noaXess: also recommend purging adept and knetworkmanager and installing kpackagekit and plasma-widget-network-manager
<eagles0513875> those are new in jaunty that replace adept and knetwork manager
<noaXess> eagles0513875: so then: the following packages will be removed: konsole kubuntu-desktop updatenotifier-kde xorg..
<noaXess> bad idea
<Daskreech> CrummyGummy: It won't run at all?
<eagles0513875> strange
<eagles0513875> noaXess: if you purge kubuntu desktop youll be left with command line and then you can reinstall the packages mentioned above
<Daskreech> eagles0513875: No you won't
<CrummyGummy> Daskreech: No, I can run kwin --replace and it works.
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: what will you be left with base kde install
<Daskreech> CrummyGummy: if you run it and then log out instantly you should get it back on re-login
<CrummyGummy> No, I have to run it again.
<Daskreech> eagles0513875: If you remove kubuntu-desktop it removes the virtual package
<Daskreech> CrummyGummy: even if you logout instantly. How are you running kwin --replace ?
<eagles0513875> noaXess: try apt-get autoremove konsole and see if its the same out come
<CrummyGummy> kwin --replace& in konsole. Everything works, there are just no decorations.
<Daskreech> CrummyGummy: do it in krunner
<CrummyGummy> oh
<CrummyGummy> hmmm
<noaXess> eagles0513875: same
<CrummyGummy> How do I do that? I don't have that box in front of me.
<eagles0513875> noaXess: i dunno :(
<Daskreech> CrummyGummy: alt+F2
<noaXess> just one other: if i get this from ssh: Offending key in /home/thomi/.ssh/known_hosts:27.. will that mean the key on line 27 in known_hosts?
<noaXess> or line 26?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> line 27
<noaXess> Daskreech: how can i see which key os for which host?
<noaXess> is for...
<CrummyGummy> Daskreech: K, thanks. I'll try that later tonight.
<Daskreech> I forget if you look through the Hash there is a thing at the end that gives a hint
<noaXess> Daskreech: no hint :(
<Daskreech> I remember doing a copy of the file and taking out lines one by one until I figured out how to do it
<Daskreech> It was annoying
<Daskreech> even more so if they changed the way the hash is done
<noaXess> after deleting the line.. need i do anything to refresh or just reconnect over ssh to the host?
<Daskreech> econnect
<Daskreech> re
<eagles0513875> tonker^^: check pm
<noaXess> Daskreech: ok
<Daskreech> worked?
<noaXess> so.. then i get this: PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
<noaXess> on the host if i restart openssh-server i get something like:.... /dev/pts not mounted?
<Daskreech> is there a /dev/pts ?
<noaXess> Daskreech: jep... but no content
<noaXess> its a director
<noaXess> y
<Daskreech> not even one file ?
<reisi> noaXess: have you just upgraded from 8.10 -> 9.04?
<noaXess> reisi: jep
<noaXess> some broken files?
<reisi> noaXess: we've noticed the same problem on one of my collegues computer after the upgrade.. other symptoms include not being able to start any consoles under X
<reisi> noaXess: if you search launchpad, you'll find this bug, as related to konsole i believe
<noaXess> reisi: jep me too.. find out the problem and a fix
<noaXess> reisi: is there a solution/fix
<reisi> noaXess: you can temporarily fix it by mounting the devpts manually
<noaXess> reisi: yhould /dev/pts be a file or a dir?
<noaXess> dir.. ok
<reisi> noaXess: it's a directory, into which you should mount "devpts"
<noaXess> just sudo mount devpts /dev/pts?
<reisi> noaXess: please locate the bug and comment your experiences
<noaXess> reisi: on mount: special device devpts does not exist...
<reisi> noaXess: check out /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh, line 41
<reisi> noaXess: that's the one that is failing.. or then it's udev somehow
<noaXess> reisi: ok. the line ist there.. but no devpts spec. device..
<noaXess> hm..
<tonker^^> Since I'm new to Linux, can anyone tell me how to get a  floppy drive working? (I know that floppies are over the hill, but I'd like to know)
<reisi> noaXess: there's no "device" to mount devpts from, that's why the syntax for mount command is rather obscure
<noaXess> ?
<reisi> noaXess: that's also the reason why i can't say what's the correct line to mount it.. i just know that my collegue managed to mount it somehow
<noaXess> ok
<reisi> noaXess: what you are mounting is a special filesystem called "devpts" (AFAIK), mount -t devpts /dev/pts -o <options>
<reisi> noaXess: just make sure you set the options as they were in that /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<reisi> noaXess: otherwise it will not work or it might be a security problem
<reisi> tonker^^: afair floppy devices are /dev/fdN where N is 0, 1, 2 and so on
<tonker^^> Thanks reisi, tried that but doesn't work. Tells me that floppy is not in etc etc
<Daskreech> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<tonker^^> Thanks :)
<noaXess> reisi: how to reinstall a package?
<reisi> noaXess: sudo aptitude reinstall <package>
<noaXess> reisi: ok thanks
<noaXess> reisi: reinstalling udev..
<reisi> noaXess: please remember find the bug and comment your experiences there :)
<noaXess> reisi: will do that. :)
<noaXess> reisi: found the bug.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/insserv/+bug/321927
<ActionParsnip> !bug 321927
<susbwoy> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> if you're using wine, use the one on the wine repo
<Master> how do i install ubuntu studio? -- i have burned the .iso file but dono what i do next...
<hateball> So hmmm, how do I get KDict to like... work? It says it has access to a swe-eng dictionary, but I cant enter any swedish words
<ActionParsnip> Master: boot to it and install as normal
<ActionParsnip> susbwoy: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ActionParsnip> Master: if you want you can install the ubuntu-studio stuff alongside your current install
<ActionParsnip> Master: apt-cache search ubuntu studio
<ActionParsnip> Master: install what you need
<bluecode> when will there be kde 4.2.3 packages for ubuntu?
<Mamarok> bluecode: it's under way and will be announced on http://kubuntu.org
<bluecode> thanks, Mamarok
<noaXess> hey reisi: think found it.. in comment 82: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/insserv/+bug/321927/comments/81
<shaohua> what
<ForeverSmurf> hello
<ikonia> hello
<ForeverSmurf> after the latest batch of updates plasma keeps crashing and restarting.
<ForeverSmurf> is anyone else experiencing something similiar?
<ikonia> not seen anyone meantion anything today
<ForeverSmurf> ok. I will try and clean out my current plasma configuration
<ForeverSmurf> any idea where I can find it?
<ikonia> find what ?
<ActionParsnip> ForeverSmurf: cd ~/.kde; find -name plasm*
<ActionParsnip> ForeverSmurf: rename those files
<eagles0513875> ForeverSmurf: that was happening to me as well yesterday but now stopped
<eagles0513875> ForeverSmurf: you might want to ask in the plasma channel
<eagles0513875> now my issue after the batch of updates yesterday is wifi dropping on me and not being able to reconnect til i reboot and im like 2 feet away form the access point
<Daskreech> ForeverSmurf: ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<ActionParsnip> Daskreech: i let the computer do the work ;)
<ForeverSmurf> thanks guys
<Daskreech> Don't trust that bugger. It's Skynet Jr
<ForeverSmurf> I rename them all and see if it helps
<ActionParsnip> Daskreech: as long as its not apple or skype i'm happy
<eagles0513875> i dunno why my plasma crashes stopped
<eagles0513875> they were happening to me yesterday after the updates
<Daskreech> Skypenet?
<ActionParsnip> Daskreech: i just hate both
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> Night all
<ActionParsnip> peace
<eagles0513875> night Daskreech
<Peace-> eagles0513875: not here
<eagles0513875> Peace-: ?
<eagles0513875> strange
<Peace-> [11:43:34] <eagles0513875> i dunno why my plasma crashes stopped
<Peace-> here is perfect
<Master> ,
<eagles0513875> did you update yesterday
<Peace-> ath5k sucks but i have the trick
<Peace-> yes
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> could be im running some svn plasma stuff that doesnt like some of the updates
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> use kde4.2.2
<susbwoy> ActionParsnip: thanks for the wine link, however I just installed from the ubuntu repos :)
<Peace-> it's fine for the most of things
<eagles0513875> Peace-: i am on 4.2.2
<eagles0513875> not sure if 4.2.3 is in a ppa yet
<Peace-> i dunno
<eagles0513875> not in repos yet
<eagles0513875> Peace-: you on 32 bit or 64bit
<hidensoft> hi every body
<ActionParsnip> susbwoy: the wine repo is a later version and will have different results, i'd evaluate wich version to use based on the results in the appdb
<hidensoft> i am new member of kubuntu
<eagles0513875> !hi | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eagles0513875> welcome hidensoft
<Peace-> eagles0513875:  32 64 is for who want spend time for problems
<hidensoft> eagles0513875: thanks
<eagles0513875> hidensoft: this is the kubuntu is the kubuntu support channel
<eagles0513875> Peace-: i have had rather good luck on 64bit :) been rather nice and good
<hidensoft> i am PHP Developer
<eagles0513875> kool
<hidensoft> and i want to install XAMP
<hidensoft> but
<hidensoft> i don't know how i can
<eagles0513875> if you have any kubuntu support questions dont hesitate to ask
<susbwoy> ActionParsnip: appreciated. thanks
<eagles0513875> hidensoft: in linux its called lamp linux apache mysql php
<ActionParsnip> susbwoy: np man
<eagles0513875> !lamp | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> hidensoft: xamp is a self contained platform, you want the individual components
<hidensoft> hm
<Daskreech> !find xamp
<ubottu> Found: example-content, python-examples, python2.4-examples, python2.6-examples, tomcat6-examples (and 73 others)
<ActionParsnip> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eagles0513875> !info xamp
<ubottu> Package xamp does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> it doesn't exist
<ikonia> it's a self contained platform
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<hidensoft> aha
<hidensoft> ok , give me a minute
<susbwoy> Hey, just wondering how I can burn an .img file? K3b says "Seems not to be a usable image" and I've got 1 cd left, can't afford to ruin it :P
<hidensoft> ikonia: thanks you and every body
<hidensoft> eagles0513875: thanks man
<eagles0513875> no problem hope lamp does the trick for ya :) dont hesitate to come back if you got any more questions and once again welcoem to kubuntu
<hidensoft> oh my god , i left from windows fro ever :D
<eagles0513875> WOOT nother succesful conversion
<ActionParsnip> susbwoy: use img2iso
<ActionParsnip> !info img2iso
<ubottu> Package img2iso does not exist in jaunty
<eagles0513875> !img2iso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img2iso
<ActionParsnip> sorry
<hidensoft> PHP Editor ?
<ActionParsnip> !info ccd2iso
<ubottu> ccd2iso (source: ccd2iso): Converter from CloneCD disc image format to standard ISO. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-3 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ActionParsnip> ccd2iso <myimage.img> <myimage.iso>
<eagles0513875> !php | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eagles0513875> blarg not what i was after
<eagles0513875> hidensoft: im not a php dev so i dunno :(
<hidensoft> eagles0513875: no problem man
<susbwoy> ActionParsnip: thanks man
<eagles0513875> hidensoft: actually i do try geany its all all around ide for about 30 different languages
<ActionParsnip> susbwoy: amazing what jeeves can find
<susbwoy> ActionParsnip: I'll have to ask that dude more often
<ActionParsnip> susbwoy: sometimes finds stuff google doesnt
 * eagles0513875 thinks ActionParsnip should change name to ActionJeeves
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: stay on topic please
 * ActionParsnip hates the "google is THE only search engine" mentality
<eagles0513875> sir yes sir
<Master> hmm why dosnt i hear a sound when im testing my system?
<reisi> noaXess: the bug you encountered https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/318945
<ActionParsnip> Master: is everyting cranked to 11?
<Master> dono im a noob to linux :(
<ActionParsnip> Master: launch kmix and check
<Master> goed from xp to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Master: make sure nothing is muted and cranked
<hidensoft> how i can recovery my files ?
<ActionParsnip> hidensoft: from what?
<hidensoft> when i do install kubuntu
<eagles0513875> he installed kubuntu over his windows partition and still had some data on there that he wants to rcover
<hidensoft> i have 4 Drive
<ActionParsnip> hidensoft: can you elaborate on "recover files"
<hidensoft> but after installaion complate
<hidensoft> i have one drive
<hidensoft> :D
<ActionParsnip> hidensoft: ahhhh, you should have said that
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tartessos> hola
<ActionParsnip> hidensoft: they will show up in the output of    sudo fdisk -l
<eagles0513875> !es | tartessos
<ubottu> tartessos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Master> ActionParsnip: how do i run kmix?
<ActionParsnip> Master: alt+2  type kmix  press enter
<ActionParsnip> Master: then check the bottom right if it doesnt jump into your face'
<tartessos_> hi!
<Master> Error stating file '/home/nicki/kmix': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> !kmix
<ubottu> kmix is KDE's soundcard mixer program. Though small, it is full-featured. The program should give controls for each of your soundcards. KMix supports several platforms and sound drivers. Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kmix for complete information.
<peaches> alt+F2
<ActionParsnip> Master: or it will be in the kmenu under multimedia perhaps
<tartessos_> i'd like to talk with somebody
<tartessos_> i'm from spain
<ActionParsnip> !es | tartessos
<ubottu> tartessos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Master> ahaaa
<Master> wolume control -> switches -> take all checkboxes off :)
<ActionParsnip> Master: yep, they were muted ;)
<iboga> que paso!
<iboga> alguien x ae!!
<iboga> kastellano!!!
<tartessos_> yo iboga
<tartessos_> de donde ers?
<Master> ok now when i have done the test time for next question :) how do i get sound in firefox?
<Master> and all other programs
<hidensoft> all drives and files is formated
<hidensoft> my hdd is 160GB
<hidensoft> home is 155GB
<ActionParsnip> Master: there are a tonne of different fixes for that
<ActionParsnip> Master: i'd search round see which works for you
<zer0o> hi guys i tried to install a deb package that was giving me an error: "libasound2 dependancy missing" so i downloaded the libasound2 deb package, have it installed and tried back to install the previous deb package... still giving me the same error. could anyone help please? thanks
<Master> im using audigy 1(SB0090)
<Master> thank you ;)
<Master> -in advance
<Bauldrick> anyone give me some pointers on getting scanner function of all-in-one wifi printer working (epsonsx600fx)?
<eagles0513875> Bauldrick: what do you mean exactly you want to use a printer that works via wifi
<eagles0513875> !cups | Bauldrick
<ubottu> Bauldrick: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eagles0513875> not sure if that will help you out any Bauldrick
<Bauldrick> eagles0513875: no, the printer function works - can't get the scanner recognised - yes I know CUPS !!!
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok i misunderstood
<eagles0513875> !info epson
<ubottu> Package epson does not exist in jaunty
<Bauldrick> avasys drivers seem to be key, but they have 64bit and compiling gives me error
<Bauldrick> *dont
<zer0o> i have to install on my hardy heron the libasound2 and libmad0 latest versions but when i try to it says "SPARC wrong architecture" is there a way?
<eagles0513875> Bauldrick: you can install ia32libs which will make stuff for 32bit systems work in 64bit environment
<the_dark_warrio> I've installed Kubuntu, but there is a bug on the login screen: the background is streched and when that 'loading screen' appears (which has the KDE logo), it blinks between the correct wallpaper and the streched one. Any hints?
<eagles0513875> the_dark_warrio: what video card do you have
<the_dark_warrio> eagles0513875: nVidia
<eagles0513875> interesting
<gorgonizer> Hello everyone, does anyone know how to get iPods working with Amarok 2 (either PPA or 2.0.2) in Jaunty?  KDE recognises the iPod, but cannot find how to get Amarok 2 to recognise it..
<the_dark_warrio> there is another bug when turning off the machine. The window which starts a timer for shutting down is also bugged. The right border of it is shifted to the left
<eagles0513875> gorgonizer: that is still in tested and there are some issues still to be worked out with 2.1
<eagles0513875> the_dark_warrio: that sounds like an xorg issue
<the_dark_warrio> eagles0513875: I see. I will try to make some tests and come back here later, thanks!
<gorgonizer> eagles0513875: thanks for the information, will keep my eyes open for further updates :)
<eagles0513875> the_dark_warrio: try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if it will fix anything like this
<the_dark_warrio> eagles0513875: ok
<eagles0513875> gorgonizer: no problem the devs actually trying to compile the ipod stuff yesterday and it didnt work
<gorgonizer> eagles0513875: why does that make me want to laugh? ;)
<eagles0513875> gorgonizer: the building failed lol
<eagles0513875> anyway thats ot
<hidensoft> i don't have permission for this
<hidensoft> /dev/hda2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<eagles0513875> hidensoft: unmount and remount the partition
<darrob> hi, will qca and qt be updated soon in kubuntu 9.04 or is that something that is only updated from release to release?
<hidensoft> ok
<eagles0513875> darrob: the qt version in repos wont get updated till next release
<hidensoft> eagles0513875: device is busy
<eagles0513875> whta command did you issue
<hidensoft> sudo umount /dev/sda7
<hidensoft> umount:  /: device is busy
<sony> hey guys
<hidensoft> whats problem ?
<Bauldrick> hidensoft: it's being used by something!! you're not in the directory you mounted it too?
<hidensoft> no
<hidensoft> i do exit any programm
<ActionParsnip> hidensoft: try: cd ~
<ActionParsnip> hidensoft: then try to umount
<hidensoft> not worked
<sony> well did you run any wine based program hiddensoft
<husayn> how to give full rights on a Samba share ?
<hidensoft> wine based ?
<hidensoft> no , i don't RUN any program
<sony> i mean windows programs using wine
<hidensoft> no
<ActionParsnip> husayn: add    writable = yes    to the entry in smb.conf
<husayn> thanks.... it worked
<ActionParsnip> samba is my my favourite thing to setup
<sony> did ya try ejecting it befor unmounting it
<ActionParsnip> husayn: you can add securityby adding:  invalid users = root bin daemon nobody
<husayn> thanks.. its working fine now !!!!
<ActionParsnip> husayn: you can speed it up with socket options = TCP_NODELAY
<husayn> means the file copy process will increase ?
<ActionParsnip> husayn: it'll just speed up in general
<ActionParsnip> its in the conf filebut is commented out byy default
<husayn> means.. the file copying process will be better .....that windows
<sony> hey guys how can i set up dial up using bluetooth using kubuntu
<eagles0513875> hey guys where does the network manager write logs to
<Master> ActionParsnip: did you find anything  could try ?
<ActionParsnip> master?
<virk> hi everyone
<virk> is there any date set for the upgrade of kde 4.2.3 ?
<Master> sound
<ActionParsnip> Master: in flash?
<Master> yep
<ActionParsnip> dude i can think of 3 things it can be. Ive heard people fix it with a tonne of different stuff
<Master> but do you know how?
<ActionParsnip> Master: there is no concrete "do this..." answer
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135978
<ActionParsnip> http://clararaubertas.net/blog/no-sound-in-firefox-in-jaunty-solved/
<clue__> auto upgrade to kubuntu 9.04.... so darn slow. only get 20kbps.... when its gonna finish...
<eagles0513875> virk: its getting there it not sure when yet
<eagles0513875> clue__: patience
<ActionParsnip> Master: I'll show you the variety ok
<ActionParsnip> Master: just try stuff is all i can say
<ActionParsnip> Master: some people get joy by installing alsa-oss
<Master> ok
<clue__> yup, learning my patience now. ^_^"
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: any idea where network manager keeps its logs
<ActionParsnip> Master: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: no idea dude, try: sudo find / -name *.log
<clue__> im now at the Getting new packages stage. is there going to be any effects if i close the upgrade, and continue other time?
<clue__> 62%, 2 hours left
<ActionParsnip> Master: do you see why i cacouldnt tell you a solution, the list of fixes is vast
<Master> reading :)
<hidensoft> my sound card is not work!
<fkm> Does anybody know (or is there a place to read it) when the Kubuntu team plans to include Amarok 2.1 in the Jaunty repo?
<Mamarok> fkm: it's in the experimental repo already
<Mamarok> might well end up in the backports one day
<fkm> Mamarok, Thank you. So I should rather endeavor to get the experimental repo instead :-)
<juanantonio> Hello
<juanantonio> I need some help about VGA card and Nvidia drivers
<sony> hey juanantonio
<Mamarok> fkm: or make a local install, so you don't break any system settings
<juanantonio> Hello, Sony
<Mamarok> fkm: you should also consider Neon
<fkm> Ok, I'll do. Thank you for the input!
<hidensoft> my sound card is not detected
<juanantonio> Sony: my problem is: I have updated kernel yesterday, and when I restarted, my VGA card was not detected, so I reinstalled the driver 177.80 from Nvidia; it seemingly works, but I cannot set resolution in my monitor properly
<juanantonio> Any idea about it?
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: kdesudo nvidia-settings
<juanantonio> Ajá
<juanantonio> Uhu
<juanantonio> I am there
<juanantonio> Thing is that I cannot go more than 640*480
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: what is the ouput of: lspci | grep -i vga
<juanantonio> Let me input it
<juanantonio> From konsole, right?
<tartessos> hola
<juanantonio> Output is: 00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100/nForce 630i (rev a2)
<tartessos> hgola
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<tartessos> alfa-bravo
<eagles0513875> tartessos: the #ubuntu-es channel is the one you want
<eagles0513875> for spanish
<tartessos> foxtrot-november
<tartessos> tertulia el litri
<tartessos> huelva
<Mamarok> tartessos: behave!
<juanantonio> Action, I am running the commands you told me
<PodeCoet> is there anything like "unstoppable copier" for linux?
<PodeCoet> *alternative to, rather
<DarkWinisback> join #ubuntu.de
<tartessos> tome caracoles en el bar los caracoles
<ActionParsnip> PodeCoet: we will most likely have no idea what that is, can you please tell us
<tartessos> en punta umbria los mejores pescados de la costa
<juanantonio> nvidia-glx-180 not found
<Mamarok> Pici: thx :)
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.44-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 8682 kB, installed size 26188 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip: It's an unstoppable copier :P Basically used for data recovery, ignores read/write errors and copies what it can from a damaged drive
<ActionParsnip> PodeCoet: thats better... try dd_rescue
<ActionParsnip> PodeCoet: that will make an iso which you can then use foremost on
<ActionParsnip> PodeCoet: or you can just use foremost directly on the partition
<ActionParsnip> PodeCoet: if the data is important you should have a backup
<juanantonio> Action, that is what my PC says, nvidia-glx-180not found, what shall I do?
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: you need to enable the restricted repos
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: was just checking bout the ppa in there since probably devs are testing out 4.2.3
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip: This isn't for me, I already have a cron job setup to rsync one drive to another at 4am every day :P
<juanantonio> Action, tell me how, I am so new
<ActionParsnip> PodeCoet: then the users data is disposable as they have no backup regime
<juanantonio> but I have in my directory the 177.80, cannot i Install it
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: there is no 177 in jaunty
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip: No recovery = no food for me, plus there's porn on this drive.
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ya there is
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip: Also, the owners a female :P
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i have it on my laptop in hardware drivers gui
<juanantonio> No, 177 is for 8.04
<juanantonio> Hardy I think it's called
<eagles0513875> then i dunno how i have it showing up in my list
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: run: lsb_release -c; apt-cache search nvidia | grep 177
<barti> hi
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> stand corrected
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: ;)
<eagles0513875> running hard were drivers gui to make sure im not going nuts
<eagles0513875> i have 173 and 180 for nvidia lol
<ActionParsnip> PodeCoet: no excuse, one of my managers is female with more certiification than you can throw a stick att
<eagles0513875> 177 no where to be found
<juanantonio> codename hardy
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: aaah thats different
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<juanantonio> Until yesterday, everything was very correct
<ActionParsnip> juanantonio: then reboot
<barti> i have a problem, where can i find the keyboard layotus in KDE - Kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard > barti
<ubottu> barti, please see my private message
<cole> why the client is kubuntu?
<barti> ?
<juanantonio> Gotta go, when I enter, will I be able to adjust properly everything
<barti> thaks 4 the keyboard
<juanantonio> I am back in 20 minutes, thanks
<cole> 怎么可以精简ubuntu的内存阿
<mackk431> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<eagles0513875> !ch | cole
<mackk431> !chi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chi
<cole> when i use my virtuabox ,why does its memory increase
<Freyr> cole:it's normal
<barti> i cant find regional settings
<barti>  System Settings -> Regional & Language  --- there isnt it
<cole> it confused me for a long time
<peaches> cole: cause the guess uses memory presumably
<mackk431> !fnord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fnord
<DarkWinisback> hello, after updating kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 my wireless (intel 4965 agn) , doesnt work, can anybody here help me ?
<susbwoy> Hi. I've recently installed Wine from the Ubuntu repos, however when i browse to applications/wine in the kmenu, 'Browse C:/' points to file:///home/me/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: when that doesnt exist. I want it to point to file:///home/me/.wine/dosdevices/c:.  How do I do that?
<AceKing> Hi everyone.. I'm new to Linux. I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop (Toshiba A205 - S5852. At first the WiFi worked, and now I need to wire it to connect. I am the ultimate Newbie, so forgive me for sounding dumb
<AceKing> I guess what I'm asking is how do I update or find drivers?
<AceKing> Is anyone here?
<canen> AceKing: no, only you :)
<AceKing> Did you see my question?
<canen> no
<canen> just signed back in
<canen> what was it?
<AceKing> I'm new to Linux. I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop (Toshiba A205 - S5852. At first the WiFi worked, and now I need to wire it to connect. I am the ultimate Newbie, so forgive me for sounding dumb
<AceKing> I guess what I'm asking is how do I update or find drivers?
<canen> i can only tell you in general terms since i've never had to use wireless
<canen> the systems usually detects what hardware you have and load the 'drivers' accordingly
<AceKing> In my hardware drivers it shows "Alternate Atheros madwifi driver
<amarok--> hey i am having a lilttel trouble here
<canen> do a search for your labtop model + ubuntu and see if anyone has done any special set-up
<AceKing> Ok, thanks!
<amarok--> well i added the blueman repo to my sources.list i refreshed my repo but it doesn't show
<amarok--> anyone know why
<canen> amarok--: paste your sources.list
<canen> pastebin.com
<susbwoy> How can i change the links that icons have in the Kmenu?
<AceKing> Canen, you still here?
<canen> kinda
<AceKing> LOL
<AceKing> I found a link to my problem but I'm having trouble trying to get it work
<AceKing> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=861683&highlight=toshiba
<canen> susbwoy: kmenuedit
<canen> AceKing: cool
<AceKing> I opened up a terminal and pasted in: wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special...+ar5007.tar.gz and then hit enter
<AceKing> It's saying Failed: name or host of service not known.
<canen> AceKing: just visit the link with your browser
<AceKing> Ok
<canen> AceKing: http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz that's the actual link
<canen> the forum shortens it for display
<canen> although even that seems broken
<AceKing> It is
<AceKing> Damn
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<canen> AceKing: maybe here http://www.madwifi.net/ ?
<vbgunz> the latest stable kernel for jaunty is -> 2.6.28-12-generic ... I currently got 27 updates this morning... is this right? I am on stable jaunty and have not mistakenly somehow ended up on some alpha track have I?
<AceKing> Thanks Canen
<vbgunz> all repos in sources.list say jaunty
<vbgunz> hmm
<canen> AceKing: http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<canen> AceKing: seems the domain name was changed but file is still there
<canen> AceKing: although according to the README you should look here http://madwifi-project.org/ticket/1192
<AceKing> Ok, thanks
<moro[ita]> hi guys!I've a "little" with uuid in my box...can you help me?
<moro[ita]> problem :)
<AceKing> Another thing that's driving me nuts.. My taskbar is missing on the bottom of the screen, how do I re enable it?
<AceKing> Everytime I minimize my apps, I can't get them back
<moro[ita]> add a widget called
<moro[ita]> "vassoio di sistema" in italian, i think something like syste tray?
<AceKing> Ok, thanks
<moro[ita]> you're welcome
<BluesKaj> Good Day all
<moro[ita]> $ sudo vol_id /dev/sda3
<moro[ita]> unknown or non-unique volume type (--probe-all lists possibly conflicting types)
<aleph0> hello everyone
<moro[ita]> does anybody knows how to fix it?
<moro[ita]> (hello :)
<aleph0> I recently had a second monitor connected to my laptop. now my main plasma panel has disappeared, and I believe that it is simply position outside my visible desktop. Is there any way I can (1) verify this hypothesis (2) move the panel back into my visible space without connecting a second monitor.
<aleph0> I tried reading into the plasma config files, but I got confused.
<aleph0> I had twinview with two screens next to each other. I think the panel is on the other virtual screen even though it is no longer active.
<aleph0> where do I control the positioning of panels?
<moro[ita]> wich driver are you using?
<aleph0> me? nvidia's binary driver.
<estan> hey, if i add static configuration for a couple of my network interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces, NetworkManager should not try to configure those interfaces for me right?
<eagles0513875> thats better rooms back to normal
<eagles0513875> estan: dont understand what you mean
<estan> i have eth0 and eth1, which i want to configure with a static IP, but at the same time i'd like NetworkManager to manage my wlan0 wifi interface.
<estan> eagles0513875: sorry, i guess my question is; how can i tell NetworkManager to ignore eth0 and eth1, and only manager wlan0 for me.
<estan> *manage.
<eagles0513875> estan: something plugged into them
<moro[ita]> aleph0: have you tryied playing around nvidia-settings?
<estan> eagles0513875: yes, i guess so. but i'd like NetworkManager to stay completely off those two interfaces, no matter what events occur. i'd like to configure them manually in /etc/network/interfaces.
<eagles0513875> estan: im not sure
<estan> alright.
<aleph0> yes. in nvidia settings I enable and disable twinview. when it was enabled the panel appeared on the external monitor I click-and-dragged it back to my laptop. then, when I was back at home I disabled twinview and now I can't see my panel anymore....
<moro[ita]> aleph0: mmm..i've never had this problem, and i'm using an nvidia...imo you should try connecting both monitors
<Bauldrick> estan: have you tried wicd
<moro[ita]> aleph0: autodetect them
<estan> Bauldrick: i have on a laptop i had once, i'd really rather use the Network Management widget (running KDE trunk).
<aleph0> I don't understand
<moro[ita]> aleph0: mmm...can you connect both the monitors?
<estan> Bauldrick: i think it should be possible to tell NetworkManager to not touch some interfaces.
<aleph0> I have only one display and no I do not have another monitor. the external monitor in question was a projector I used for a talk at college.
<aleph0> otherwise I'd connect it to look for my panel ;)
<moro[ita]> aleph0: ok, understood...if you are interested i can post you my Xorg.conf...
<moro[ita]> aleph0: maybe, you should try using mine...
<genii> estan: The previous behaviour was that if networkmanager noticed entries for an interface, it would not use them, thinking they had been manually configured already.
<aleph0> do you believe that it is xorg.conf that is the issue here and not plasmarc or plasmawhateverrc?
<oriotiori> hi
<moro[ita]> aleph0: mmm...i think that it tryies to put your panel in a portion of your monitor that doesn't exist...
<moro[ita]> aleph0: maybe in a virtual one, (the projector...)
<moro[ita]> aleph0: but i'm not shure at all..
<a_ok> i installed the fglrx drivers now i my screen is all messed up how can i fix this?
<aleph0> yes that's what I think, but where is the panel position stored in config files? do you know?
<estan> genii: ah. do you know if this behavior has changed, or it should work if i just add them in /etc/network/interfaces? i'm just about to try..
<moro[ita]> aleph0: no, i really don't know...if you want you cold try to stop your kdm, move ~/.kde into ~./kde_bakup
<moro[ita]> aleph0: start kdm again and try to login...
<oriotiori> see you later
<genii> estan: I'm still using older kde. I would suggest to try manual entry in /etc/network/interfaces   and just see. If it doesn't behave as expected, you can always of course revert the file
<moro[ita]> aleph0: your system will build again your personale settings for kde, so if the problem is in a config file you'll fix it...
<aleph0> alright. thankts moro[ita].
<estan> genii: alright. i think this doesn't really depend on KDE, but on the behavior of the NetworkManager daemon.
<estan> genii: hm. after adding the interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces, the Network Management plasma widget says eth0: Unmanaged and eth1: Unmanaged, so that's promising.. but they didn't have any IP after a reboot, i wonder if i typed something wrong in /etc/network/interfaces; http://dose.se/interfaces.txt ?
<genii> estan: Taking a look
<estan> (if i do ifup eth0 and ifup eth1 after reboot, it works..)
<estan> maybe i just need to reboot after having done ifup on them (e.g. ifup saves some kind of state?).
<genii> estan: I think yer missing the "auto eth0" and "auto eth1"
<estan> genii: ah that's it, good catch. thanks!
 * estan tries another reboot.
<genii> estan: np
<estan> yep. that did it. works fine now.
<ToreadorVampire> Hey again - revisiting a question I asked a few days ago, I thought I had fixed the issue and now it has come back ...
<ToreadorVampire> Using Kubuntu Jaunty it seems that system-wide if I select some text using the mouse it gets copied into the clipboard (or, the equivalent of that, when I last asked someone mentioned that I have *two* clipboards or something, although I didn't entirely understand what they were talking about at the time)
<ToreadorVampire> Oh, wait, it's not system-wide ...
<lupoalberto> salve
<ToreadorVampire> wtf, if monodevelop has implemented that as a feature then I might have to go kill someone :(
<devilsadvocate> ToreadorVampire: does your system sort of hang up when you select text?
<eagles0513875> lupoalberto: what language are you looking for bro
<wett> Hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | wett
<ubottu> wett: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ToreadorVampire> devilsadvocate> No, I had a similar problem a while ago, but I assumed that it was related to klipper (I selected some text, paused with the mouse and then the text got copied to the clipboard for no good reason)
<ToreadorVampire> devilsadvocate> But - I solved that by just disabling klipper and telling it never to start up
<yw84ever> ToreadorVampire: so you wanted things you selected not to be copied into klipper?
<ToreadorVampire> yw84ever> Yes, but I solved it just by disabling klipper
<ToreadorVampire> Since I never used it anyway
<tomsdale_> /home/tmeixner/software/themes+KDE/Vistar7 - Windows 7 Transformation Pack for Kubuntu Jaunty 9.04
<tomsdale_> sorry
<yw84ever> tomsdale_: i guess not everyone uses kubuntu to get away from ms windows ;)
<ToreadorVampire> But - I just experienced similar behaviour in monodevelop and thought the problem had returned, but it hadn't - it was specific to MD, and now I'm wondering if they implemented some kind of crazy "select text and we copy it for you" feature
<ToreadorVampire> Which is just plain dumb
<ToreadorVampire> It's OK in xchat, because if I am selecting text then I probably do want it copied
<vistakiller> how i disable the Beeb sound from mobo?
<ToreadorVampire> But MD keeps overwriting my clipboard :(
<tomsdale_> yw84ever I just saw this and had to try it. It doesnt get the aero transparency of the window decoration though.
 * ToreadorVampire uses compiz anyway
<tomsdale_> ToreadorVampire: can you use compiz for windows dekoration? do you know whether it supports masked transparency and background blur?
<ToreadorVampire> tomsdale_> Yes and yes
<tomsdale_> and it works well with KDE?
<ToreadorVampire> tomsdale_> Yeah
<ToreadorVampire> tbh I haven't changed the window decorations to a glass-look theme, but I am using the compiz-kde-decorator (or whatever it's called)
<vistakiller> anyone knows about the beep? :P
<ToreadorVampire> vistakiller> Erm, no, not really
<vistakiller> how i disable i have do clean install and i forgot how i do it the last time
<vistakiller> every time a beep when i pass backspace..
<vistakiller> press*
<ToreadorVampire> tomsdale_> Using compiz/compiz-fusion in KDE 3.5/Kubuntu Hardy I changed to a glassy-look theme and that blurred the background behind the 'glass' decorations quite nicely
<tomsdale_> ToreadorVampire: wouldnt compiz intruduce quite an overhead since most of the effects are already provided by Kwin.
<baz_44> hello
<ToreadorVampire> tomsdale_> compiz replaces kwin
<accol> does anyone know how to rid of that internal speaker beeping sound?  it beeps like crazy when i shut down
<tomsdale_> I'm on KDE4 Jaunty btw
<ToreadorVampire> When you start compiz up, it removes kwin as the window manager
<ToreadorVampire> tomsdale_> It replaces kwin regardless of whether it's kwin 3.5 or kwin 4.x
<baz_44> yeah, it's just replace the previous window manager
<ToreadorVampire> In fact, you know if you don't have compiz configured right, because all of your window decorations will vanish
<tomsdale_> ToreadorVampire, baz_44: ah - not sure whether I want that. maybe for testing under a differnt user but not for my main desktop. kwin is unstable enough on my system. (CPU hog sometimes)
<baz_44> has anybody experienced problems with sound after upgrading to jaunty??
<vistakiller> i have problems with sound
<vistakiller> clean install
<baz_44> i just can't be bothered doing it again ;)
<vistakiller> i have to install pulseaudio and set it
<vistakiller> is the only solution
<ToreadorVampire> baz_44> Only in so much that it was too loud and nearly blew my laptop's speakers, but I turned the PCM volume-component down and everything is peachy now
<baz_44> sadly
<baz_44> my problem is
<vistakiller> before i cant hear anything with amarok and the half programmes
<baz_44> can have amaroke fine,
<baz_44> but if i tried to open the browser asking for youtube, get no sound from youtube
<vistakiller> you must install pulseaudio
<vistakiller> i have the same problems like you have
<baz_44> so i had to stop amaroke and restart the browser again to get the sound back
<vistakiller> yes i know
<baz_44> ah ok, i will give it a try, cheers
<baz_44> is the package called pulseaudio???
<tomsdale_> linux-restricted-modules-generic-2.6.28.11.15 is held back but the new kernel was installed by an update. This results in no network connection if I boot into the latest kernel.
<tomsdale_> Anyone knows why or how I can get that package?
<BluesKaj> tomsdale_, for some reason some packages are being held back until other updates/upgrades are available..I had the same issue yesterday
<tzanger> Good morning... what is the kde 4 equivalent of kooka? I'd like to do some scanning with SANE
<tomsdale_> BluesKaj: Its sort of a nuissance since the new kernel is already installed and grub reconfigured to use it - but it misses the drivers now to make my system usable ...
<SydneyGuy> Hi all and how r u?
<BluesKaj> tomsdale_ , just keep upgrading using the older kernel
<BluesKaj> tomsdale_ I had to run my box on the older kernel most of yesterday
<tomsdale_> BluesKaj: yeah - I'll keep doing that for a couple of days to see whether I can get out of dependancy hell :-)
<tomsdale_> BluesKaj: are you now on the latest?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Filthpig> so I reinstalled Kubuntu 9.04 last night and now things seem to work a bit more "right".. So far, at least! However, on this laptop which uses en ATI X2100 gfx-card and the open source radeon-driver I get some weird "noise" in the picture on my right hand side, from the plasma icon and all the way down. Any idea what this is, and if it's possible to fix it?
<bedahr> Hi!
<tzanger> urf, intel GMA xorg driver is unstable in 9.04 :-(
<bedahr> I am having major problems with the sound on a Kubuntu Jaunty VM... Is Portaudio (e.g. Audacity) currently broken?
<wirelessmonkey> bedahr - mine is working fine, can't help much more than that though.
<bedahr> wirelessmonkey: so you can play your recordings?
<piksi> is anyone else experiencing graphical corruption in qt programs, especially buttons and text fields? something like this: http://dos.pi-xi.net/corruption.png ? gtk apps don't seem to be affected and i've ran memtest86+ for a couple of full cycles just to be sure it's not corruption
<BluesKaj> bedahr , running kubuntu on VMWare ?
<bedahr> something is really strange here. If I record a sample (with arecord) of about 10 seconds and play it back with mplayer it is only about 1 second long -.-
<bedahr> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> why?
<piksi> i've filed a bug against intel xorg driver but as it's only affecting qt programs i thought it would be relevant to file a bug against a qt/plasma/some kde package as well
<bedahr> BluesKaj: because I am a software developer (using Gentoo as my main OS) and have got a bugreport stating that my program doesn't work on Kubuntu Jaunty
<Unksi> piksi: only in konsole, and even there its not often
<bedahr> and I have to test it on Kubuntu, Ubuntu (different sound problems), OpenSUSE, etc. I need to do it virtualized...
<piksi> i haven't found a bug in launchpad that would match exactly what i'm seeing
<piksi>  s/bug/bug report/
<piksi> Unksi: what display driver are you using?
<Unksi> intel xorg driver
<BluesKaj> bedahr, maybe you should ask in #VMware
<Unksi> with intel 945gme
<bedahr> BluesKaj: I don't think it is related to VMWare (albeit it might be a complicating factor) because I experienced something similar on my bosses notebook (Kubuntu 9.04 live cd)
<wirelessmonkey> sorry bedahr, yes I can hear recordings
<bedahr> wirelessmonkey: ok thanks
<bedahr> the user who initially reported the problems with the sound in my application was using 8.10 and dist-upgraded to 9.04
<bedahr> that is when his problems started...
<BluesKaj> bedahr, make sure you have pulseaudio installed
<bedahr> BluesKaj: why?
<bedahr> I am not really a big fan of pulseaudio and AFAIK it is not running by default on Kubuntu?
<nameiner_> piksi: I have the same problems, do you have a link to the bug you filed so I can confirm
<bedahr> (I don't really know just there is nothing returned when I grep ps aux for "pulse")
<BluesKaj> it's doesn't install as the default on alot of setups, depending on their existing audio architecture
<piksi> nameiner_: intel xorg driver with intel gma x4500 or similar setup?
<nameiner_> piksi: exactly
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio
<bedahr> wirelessmonkey: do you  have pulseaudio installed?
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<bedahr> BluesKaj: I know about pulseaudio
<bedahr> I also know about the massive problems it caused in my previous experiences with it
<piksi> nameiner_: ok just a moment, launchpad seems to be annoyingly slow at the moment
<bedahr> also, I don't really want people to force using pulseaudio if it is not nescessairy
<bedahr> wirelessmonkey: do you use pulseaudio?
<wirelessmonkey> bedahr - I thought I did, but apparently not. And I was all proud that I had a working pulseaudio setup :(
<BluesKaj> bedahr, not a fan of pulseaudio either but I have no choice in the matter.
<bedahr> wirelessmonkey: ok so it should work without pulseaudio
<piksi> nameiner_: it's been moved here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/362919  so just add a comment after mine :-)
<bedahr> I'll try it anyways to be sure
<wirelessmonkey> Pulseaudio Perfect Setup guide: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<nameiner_> piksi: will do that
<piksi> great
<peterz> piksi: corruption isn't he biggest problem with intel gfx, the driver crashes frequently on s2r
<Hedge|Hog> does anyone know if kde 4.2.3 will be come to the intrepid repositories?
<piksi> peterz: oh that too. about 50% of the time i have to coldboot after resume. luckily though the driver doesn't anymore crash when an app requests an opengl context like it did on 8.10....
<Yud_Zroc> for program conversion should i be in the off topic channel
<Hedge|Hog> or actually the ppa.launcpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main repository
<Yud_Zroc> any light waight text editor ( i wanna stay away from emacs and and the other one)
<nameiner_> piksi: I'll try to reproduce the error and post a comment together with a screenshot
<bedahr> well with pulseaudio audacity doesn't even pretend to work...
<Gnom_Killa> I am running Ubuntu why did it send me kubuntu?
<Yud_Zroc> Gnom_Killa what irc cliant r u using
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: according to his quit message it is KDEs Konversation
<piksi> nameiner_: great, let's just hope it won't take 9.10 to fix the bugs
<Yud_Zroc> that would be why lol
<bedahr> which would explain #kubuntu...
<Yud_Zroc> bedahr: by chance do you know any programs that are a like to windows (im trying to fully convert just need a few aps
<Mari> oi
<Mari> Hi
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: what apps do you need?
<Yud_Zroc> well i have a samsung juke that used windows media player to get its music from
<bedahr> Have you tried Amarok?
<Yud_Zroc> i needed to sync it from it to get music on my phone
<Yud_Zroc> Amarok, i havent tried yet but it looks amazing
<dwidmann> It looks amazing because it is.
<Yud_Zroc> and what version of JRE should i install
<Yud_Zroc> it gived too many listings in the apt installer program
<Yud_Zroc> KpachageKit
<dwidmann> Yud_Zroc: current is version 6
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: errr... I am a gentoo user so I can't really answer in detail but you will probably have a choice between blackdown and the sun jre right?
<Yud_Zroc> i know that but it gives like 6 listings for version 6
<bedahr> (on gentoo you do)
<Mari> Speak me
<Mari> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bedahr> ok wait I'll have a look
<BluesKaj> bedahr , iI have the pulseaudio client libs installed , not pulseaudio itself ...now I'm confused because there doesn't seem to be any soundserver running under the alsa driver , except the linux-sound-base
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: my first result is "default-jre"
<khaled> hi
<khaled> hi all
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: tried that? (the name is very convincing ^^)
<bedahr> BluesKaj: ... I _don't_ like sound on linux...
<Yud_Zroc> what is this concky i keep hearing about
<BluesKaj> bedahr, well whatever the server is my sound setup seems to be fine with the defaults :)
<wirelessmonkey> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: a small "applet" on your screen printing info like what music you are currently playing, what time it is etc. nothing interesting imho
<BluesKaj> !konqy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqy
<BluesKaj> hehe
<wirelessmonkey> conky == http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<dhuv> hello all,I was wondering if there are any solutions for the Xorg CPU problem, it is making Jaunty feel very very sluggish
<dwidmann> dhuv: try turning off desktop effects and see if its still sluggish
<bedahr> BluesKaj: Yeah but sound is pretty much hit-and-miss. There are a hundred components involved that no-one really wants to touch in my experience. And if something goes wrong you will have a _really_ hard time finding out what it is...
<Yud_Zroc> dhuv: are u usinbg an nvidia card
<baz_44> quit
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: If you are on KDE 4 you have a wealth of awesome looking plasmoids - don't waste your time on conky.
<dwidmann> Yud_Zroc: strangely enough, I've got an nvidia card and the most current driver and it's smooth as silk, quit the change from a year ago
<dwidmann> s/quit/quite/
<Yud_Zroc> 180
<tomsdale> but be careful with CPU load - when using monitoring plasmoids - my experience
<bedahr> dwidmann: yes I noticed that too. Wait for KDE 4.3 (trunk is running here) - it is even faster
<Yud_Zroc> so should i stay away from compiz
<bedahr> and the new air theme is gorgeous
<amarok--> hey guys one question does blueman work on kubuntu 8.10
<tomsdale> bedahr: do you know whether 4.3 will come as a regular update in jaunty or as a backport
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: I would try the KWin effects first. For me it is enough eye-candy and it integrates better with the rest of KDE
<bedahr> tomsdale: sorry - I am not even an Ubuntu user...
<puddle> okay guys issues i REAlly am a linux noob. Somone set a root kit up on my machine. I turn it off turn it back on again and it starts with a blue screen. Checking for memory and stuff, Pleaz someone help.
<bedahr> puddle: did you start memtest?
<puddle> memtest just came up bedahr
<bedahr> puddle: Does it say memtest86? Are there 2 progress bars on the upper right?
<puddle> after loading grub
<puddle> sec
<puddle> memtest86 v1.70
<bedahr> did you manually select to boot memtest from grub or were there other boot options?
<puddle> And its been doing it for 6 hours
<bedahr> Well this is nothing to worry about
<puddle> bedahr i am rooted man.
<bedahr> it should reboot if you press escape
<puddle> yes
<puddle> it does
<bedahr> why would you think that?
<puddle> and it starts with a scary blue screen
<puddle> I have tryed everything. It loads straight to memtest.
<bedahr> this is just a memory check
<amarok--> what has windows done to us all
<bedahr> ok wait a second
<puddle> :O
<bedahr> amarok--: lol
<amarok--> a blue screen scares us
<wirelessmonkey> ha
<bedahr> puddle: follow these instructions but wait for me to finish to write them down, ok?
<puddle> so i am rooted with a root kit and all of a sudden it starts of with a memtest for 6 hours?
<puddle> bedahr okay thanks
<bedahr> don't do anything until I say "Go" ^^
<puddle> :)
<wirelessmonkey> why would you think you've been rooted?
<bedahr> 1. Don't panic - memtest is you rfriend :)
<bedahr> 2. reboot by pressing escape
<wirelessmonkey> Sounds more like a grub error, IME
<puddle> wirelessmonkey
<bedahr> 3. after your bios there is a short period of a few seconds where grub says "Press ESC to display menu..." or similar
<bedahr> 4. press escape to pull up the grub menu
<puddle> I am rooted WITH A ROOT Kit i know i am
<bedahr> 5. List the options presented there. There will be likely an entry "Check Memory" or "Memtest" at the first position but what else is there?
<wirelessmonkey> puddle - it may be so, but nothing you've said indicates that. Nonetheless, bedahr is trying to push you through it, so I won't argue.
<bedahr> puddle: Go!
<puddle> kk
<puddle> ty
<bedahr> puddle: Fixed?
<puddle> bedahr wait. My friend says put my kde disk in
<puddle> And try it without loading then reinstall it.....
<bedahr> what?
<puddle> <k0pp> put your kubuntu cd in, load it, pick "try kubuntu without installing ... "
<bedahr> puddle: most likely you don't need to reinstall anything
<dhuv> dwidmann: desktop effects are turned off
<dhuv> Yud_Zroc: I am using the opensource radeon driver
<bedahr> puddle: this will just start the live system off the install cd
<puddle> bedahr look mate. I know i said im a linux noob
<puddle> look im being snooped on
<puddle> i have a bot implanted in my pc
<Yud_Zroc> dhuv: im only familiar with nvidia sorry
<puddle> This is whats scaring me the most
<Yud_Zroc> have you tried using envy
<bedahr> puddle: Any proof or are you just being paranoid?...
<puddle> bedahr yes
<bedahr> brb...
<puddle> i dont a search
<dhuv> konsole just crashed when I resized it
<amarok--> hey man you can reinstall kubuntu
<puddle> I have a r00t kit.......
<puddle> Anyways i will write down what you said bedahr and try it :)
<wirelessmonkey> puddle: you keep saying that. Does it mean what you think it means? If you're really that worried, you should reinstall.
<Yud_Zroc> would any of you recommend kate for a text editor for school
<yknott>  Yud_Zroc:sure
<aapzak> kate rocks!
<yknott> Yud_Zroc:  and LaTeX for beautiful presentations and documents
<aapzak> yknott: o yes
<wirelessmonkey> emacs-nox ftw!
<tomsdale> hey, I wouldn'T mind looking over a couple of bugs and I just joined the BugSquad. Where do I go from there ?
<aapzak> I use kile for beamer/latex docs for presentations
<aapzak> kate for regular script editing
<Yud_Zroc> well i need a good editor for c++
<wirelessmonkey> tomsdale - browse them on launchpad...
<aapzak> only one thing bothers me .. evince displays the graphics in the pdf much better than okular
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: editor or IDE?
<aapzak> good question
<i3ooi3oo_> Does anyone use electricsheep here ?
<tomsdale> wirelessmonkey: ah, so you just pick something you like.
<Yud_Zroc> bedahr: i used g++ as a compiler, im just looking for a good editor when i used windows i liked blood dev-C++
<aapzak> Yud_Zroc: I've seen some nice reviews about qt creator
<bedahr> tomsdale: I would have an application for you that needs testing - there have been reported problems with the sound recording / playback on Jaunty :)
<aapzak> thats an ide
<wirelessmonkey> tomsdale: yes, if you can submit a patch for a bug, you should.
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: that is an IDE. You could try qt creator it is quite nice
<Yud_Zroc> aapzak: well all i want is lightwaight (the reason for switching to linux)
<bedahr> KDevelop4 is not ready for production yet
<tomsdale> wirelessmonkey: that'ts more than I signed up for! But I wouldnt mind testing confirming up to debugging if nescessary.
<Yud_Zroc> the lighter the better
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: Have a look at QtCreator
<bedahr> I am using vim but that might be a little to spartan I don't know
<tomsdale> bedahr: sounds interesting. I have a Dell e6400 laptop, if testing on that hardware helps you
<bedahr> any form of testing helps. Really interested? I would love to get some user feedback
<bedahr> It's about the speech recognition (command & control) application simon
<tomsdale> bedahr: yes.
<aapzak> Yud_Zroc: I cannot say anything on qt creator weight, I'd say ... give it a try!
<bedahr> tomsdale: cool. There is a precompiled deb package for the rc1 but it does not contain debug information
<wirelessmonkey> Yud_Zroc: I think eclipse might work for you too.
<carpii> im trying to remote desktop from 8.04 to a new 9.10 install, and although i can connect, the display is recognisable but all corrupt. Is this a known problem?
<bedahr> tomsdale: but you could use it to test if you experience the same sound problems. Does audacity work for you?
<tomsdale> bedahr: yes - no problem
<bedahr> (audacity and simon use the same library - portaudio - for recording and playback)
<bedahr> perfect
<bedahr> ok you can get the newest precompiled version here: http://sf.net/projects/speech2text
<tomsdale> bedahr: never tried recording though - although skype works.
<aapzak> can someone tell me if we had a fix in xorg or intel recently?
<amarok--> guys anyone know how i can put videos on my ipod classic?
<bedahr> well skype has it's own soundstack afaik
<bedahr> tomsdale: do you have a mic?
<Yud_Zroc> intel works right out of box 80% of the time
<i3ooi3oo> aapzak: why did you xorg die?
<wirelessmonkey> aapzak - If it's the Intel video dysfunction, I don't think so.
<tomsdale> bedahr: well, the build in mic on my laptop and I think I can reuse a hedphone on the line in.
<aapzak> i3ooi3oo: au contrere (how do you spell that?), it works fine!
<bedahr> tomsdale: ok as long as your build in mic works with alsa (it does if skype works) it will be fine
<tomsdale> bedahr: ah - will have to compile. I'm on 64bit.
<i3ooi3oo> Oh mine started getting a signal 11 on start up after restarting from a recent update
<bedahr> tomsdale: yeah sorry...
<amarok--> guys anyone know how i can put videos on my ipod classic?
<bedahr> but if you have to compile anyways would you mind getting the svn version?
<i3ooi3oo> stack dvds ontop if it
<tomsdale> bedahr: np
<bedahr> cool
<bedahr> wait a second my sister just came in and wants to be entertained :)
<bedahr> do you know how to check it out from sourceforge?
<aapzak> i3ooi3oo: it seems X is not leaking as much rss as before
<alex__> hello, people
<amarok--> helo alex
<aapzak> hello person
<Yud_Zroc> hm maybe i should fix my audio
<alex__> all of uyou using unix?
<amarok--> yup
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: welcome to the club :)
<Yud_Zroc> lol
<Yud_Zroc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<aapzak> alex__: I'm using linux :)
<alex__> some days ago i installed ubuntu))
<amarok--> guys what are your thoughts on super ubuntu ala super os
<aapzak> huray
<aapzak> amarok--: I like arch better :)
<edolphy> hi
<amarok--> hi edolphy
<edolphy> can anyone help me?
<edolphy> I have problems with sound after upgrade kubuntu
<Mamarok> edolphy: you have to be a tad more precise...
<edolphy> sorry, I chatting with amarok--
<Yud_Zroc> audio problem fixed
<Yud_Zroc> sounds better than windows by 10 times
<crs> Hi guys.
<ilyast91> hi , =)
<wirelessmonkey> crs - hello
<crs> I dont really know how to enable nvidia drivers for this card: 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [Quadro NVS 285] (rev a1)
<Yud_Zroc> crs: get envy
<Yud_Zroc> it makes ur life alot easier
<crs> hardware manager says that I have nvidia enabled but nvidia-setting says I am not
<Yud_Zroc> ill get u the link
<crs> envy?
<Yud_Zroc> yesh
<Yud_Zroc> its a python script that does it for u and i have never had anyproblems with it
<crs> hardware manager says that I have nvidia enabled but nvidia-setting says I am don't.
<Yud_Zroc> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<crs> it works with kubuntu as well, doesnt it?
<Yud_Zroc> works with all versions of ubuntu
<Yud_Zroc> and more
<crs> Yud_Zroc: Thanks for that
<Yud_Zroc> np
<crs> restert
<Yud_Zroc> i used it with al my linux boxes
<crs> why ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt work here? ;p
<crs> ok, restart then
<carpii> im trying to remote desktop from 8.04 to a new 9.10 install, and although i can connect, the display is recognisable but all corrupt. Is this a known problem?
<draik_> I was gifted a computer and I'm using it as my personal Ubuntu server. If I just want it to be local for me to access/share files, how would I go about doing that? I also want to be able to access them outside of my home network.
<carpii> draik, share the files using nfs is your best bet
<Yud_Zroc> what is the /opt directory used for
<carpii> bet accessing it outside your lan is a different story
<draik_> carpii: OK. I'm still stuck on trying to give it a hostname
<carpii> i name all mine after american ghost towns :p
<crs> Yud_Zroc: it works, thanks
<carpii> Yud, i think some distros put user installed software in /opt.  Its probably just on ubuntu for compatability reasons
<draik_> carpii: The word 'tryst' came up in my head and that's what I'm going with now. What should I put for Domain Name?
<SydneyGuy> How Can I make a domain name for my machine
<carpii> just leave it as localdomain, or pick something arbitary but same as desktop
<puddle> bedahr its fixed i am installing it
<puddle> from disk
<SydneyGuy> if I call my machine say earth.com .. ???
<SydneyGuy> Any problem
<carpii> no, but dont expect it to be accessible from internet
<aapzak> and dont expect to be able to browse to the real earth.com from that machine
<SydneyGuy> Say if I have 3 machines in a local network.. and I have a DHCP server ... and I made names for them .. can they access each other through their domain names
<aapzak> hostnames
<aapzak> yes
<carpii> their hostnames,
<SydneyGuy> I ment hostnames
<SydneyGuy> and their domain name is part of the host name
<aapzak> I believe hostname is just one name, no dots
<SydneyGuy> Ok .. How can I change the hostname and domain name permanently
<draik_> carpii: So I should just use 'localdomain' for the domain name entry?
<SydneyGuy> Why?
<draik_> SydneyGuy: Your statement is contradictory.
<SydneyGuy> localhost.localdomain
<SydneyGuy> ?!
<SydneyGuy> ?
<SydneyGuy> Am I alone?
<aapzak> I'm here!
<i3ooi3oo> we are all alone
<jason_froebe> I ran away ;-)
<aapzak> :)
 * genii hides
<i3ooi3oo> anyone use electricsheep ?
<aapzak> i3ooi3oo: what can they do?
<amarok--> bye everybody
<aapzak> byebye
<i3ooi3oo> it's a fractal screen saver
<i3ooi3oo> I can't get it to work on kubuntu
<aapzak> ah, I don't believe in cycle using screensavers
<aapzak> just blank it
<i3ooi3oo> for my work PC
<aapzak> even then
<i3ooi3oo> If i was paying the power bill I would.
<aapzak> lol
<i3ooi3oo> but as i am using a monitor that is broken and does not power up properly I can not let it sleep
<i3ooi3oo> or it might take 20 minutes to warm up and work again
<aapzak> i3ooi3oo: that is a good reason
<i3ooi3oo> so back to my question anyone use electric sheep?
<aapzak> :D
 * i3ooi3oo just setup synergy between winxp and kubuntu
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: what was your sound problem?
<Yud_Zroc> is there a program that helps power useage
<bedahr> tomsdale: still here?
<Yud_Zroc> bedahr: i fixed that like a half hour ago
<aapzak> did I miss much?
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: I know but I wasn't here and thought your solution might be something I could try out for my own audio problem
<i3ooi3oo> only lunch
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: about the power-thing: tried powertop?
<Yud_Zroc> nope will do in a sec though let me get u the link for my probklenm
<bedahr> It's a tool developed by intel if I recall correctly that lists imporvements that would make your setup more energy efficient
<Yud_Zroc> i use amd
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: thanks
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: I think it still works
<bedahr> It also lists tips like "USB powersaving disabled. Enable it by... blabla"
<Yud_Zroc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<bedahr> Yud_Zroc: thanks
<Yud_Zroc> fixed my sound and flash sound
<bedahr> ... "Kubuntu users: Don't follow this guide..."
<bedahr> I don't want to use pulseaudio if I can avoid it
<Yud_Zroc> pulse audio isnt that bad
<Yud_Zroc> i am liking better than alsa
<Yud_Zroc> sounds better
<bedahr> that is just impossible
<Yud_Zroc> lol
<tomsdale> bedahr: did you see my pm
<Yud_Zroc> no u know what is imposible microsoft makeing something that works
<bedahr> thats like saying the truck goes faster when putting a large stone on the back seat
<bedahr> tomsdale: no I didn't, sorry
<tomsdale> bedahr: I guess quassel - for some reasons I miss pms as well
<bedahr> I am on irssi but never got around to learn how to use it
<antonio__> ...
<BluesKaj> Yud_Zroc pulseaudio and alsa don't do the same job, alsa is the driver and pulseaudio is the soundserver
<ubuntu_> how do I mount a smb share?
<bedahr> exactly
<mackk431> hello i am trying to use the program xvidcap to get some parts of my screen copied. everything runs well except the sound capturing. is anybody expierienced here who could provide tipps to get the sound with xvidcap?
<bedahr> and as pulseaudio uses alas to do the heavy lifting it can't sound "better"
<popey> mackk431: I'd use recordmydesktop instead
<mackk431> recordmydektop says
<mackk431> Couldn't open PCM device hw:0,0
<mackk431> Error while opening/configuring soundcard hw:0,0
<mackk431> Try running with the --no-sound or specify a correct device.
<bedahr> mackk431: I have had problems with the sound in both xvidcap and recordmydesktop so I end up just recording the sound with audacity
<draik_> On the server setup, I'm only making it so that I can share my files easily at home. All I need to choose for software is OpenSSH Server, right?
<BluesKaj> bedahr, yeah , I wish KDE devs would make up their minds which system they intend to use ...gnome uses pulseaudio as the default and as i understand it kde still uses the linux-sound-base
<mackk431> trying audacity thanks
<thinkpad> hi:)
<p_quarles> draik_: openssh-server will allow you to share files via sftp/scp; if that's what you're looking for, that's all you need
<mackk431> i think some device in ubuntu doesnt free multiple access to it
<genii> draik_: With openssh-server you can just do fish://   protocol from home to it, yes
<mackk431> to the sound device i mean
<bedahr> BluesKaj: What do you mean by "linux-sound-base"?
<bedahr> KDE4 uses phonon which is imho quite nice but still has no support for recording and AFAIK it is not planned to be extended soon
<draik_> p_quarles: genii: Great. That's what I'm wanting.
<Yud_Zroc> how do i force the removal of a directory that has stuff in it
<BluesKaj> bedahr , i looked for sound server in adept , that's all i could find that resembles one
<p_quarles> Yud_Zroc: drag it to the trash? :)
<genii> Yud_Zroc: Use the -r and -f options of the rm command
<bedahr> BluesKaj: Phonon is not a sound server but an API
<bedahr> it is a much thinner layer between ALSA and the application than pulseaudio
<bedahr> aaron seigo once did a very nice overview of current sound technologies on linux maybe I'll find it...
<amarok--> guys i had a question
<BluesKaj> bedahr , looks like a real sound server required for those who want to record thru audacity etc , hence the pulseaudio option
<bedahr> BluesKaj: no not really. A sound server is not _required_ for anything really.
<BluesKaj> bedahr, I mean live recording thru mics etc
<bedahr> In fact I don't use any
<eagles0513875> amarok--: !ask
<bedahr> Ok here is my try at explaining what phonon / pulseaudio etc. does :)
<eagles0513875> !ask | amarok--
<ubottu> amarok--: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amarok--> i installed kubuntu in xforcevesa mode while installing it coz i had some problems with the display i got them fixed now could any one tell me how i can get back my original resolution and not be stuck in xforcevesa mode
<bedahr> ALSA is the library and the interface to the hardware. Using alsa commands you can record and play sound.
<bedahr> If your hardware does not support hardware mixing (playing to streams at once at hardware level) you were out of luck with earlier alsa versions
<eagles0513875> amarok--: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mackk431> how do i use alsa commands to record sounds? what is the command?
<eagles0513875> does vpn need to be done over a wired connection or can it be done over wifi
<bedahr> so you could just use one sound-using application at a time. Because of this sound server emerged and did mixing in software (they collected multiple streams, muxed them into one and send that to ALSA to output)
<BluesKaj> bedahr , yes alsa is part of the linux-sound-base
<mackk431> ive tried this before rec -d /dev/dsp test.wav
<mackk431> he said
<amarok--> hey man thanks for that very quick reply
<mackk431> rec formats: can't open input file `/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy
<bedahr> now ALSA supports software mixing on its own (DMix / DSNoop) and sound server in the traditional sense became obsolete. However, they now do other stuff like per-application volume control, network transparency, etc.
<bedahr> I don't need any of that.
<eagles0513875> amarok--: no problem that should allow you to reconfigure your xserver and fix your resolution
<BluesKaj> others might tho , bedahr
<mackk431> the system cant access the device if it is used
<mackk431> so how can i record from it its always used if i want to record
<bedahr> BluesKaj: that might be the case but the advantages are imho too specific to justify shipping with such a problematic software by default
<bedahr> mackk431: Close the other application that is using it or set up the dsnoop plugin (the second one is quite hard)
<mackk431> i think the other application is the player i want to capture it from :)
<mackk431> if i  close it i cant record
<bedahr> oh ok :)
<jseabold> Hi all, using Kubuntu Jaunty and KDE 4.2.2. I was wondering where I could change the system wide charset in KDE.  I don't see it in System Settings anywhere, and am getting weird characters when I try to build some software from source.
<jseabold> It's default according to Konsole is ISO-8859-1 and I think I'd rather be using UTF-8. Any ideas or suggestions?
<BluesKaj> bedahr, that was my complaint a while back after I realized pulseaudio was gnome only ...not that I want pulseaudio
<draik_> I'm on my desktop and I followed the instructions for playing encrypted DVDs. It's an image and I can't seem to play it. All instructions have been followed for medibuntu and kaffeine
<mackk431> the visual content though is captured except the sound
<mackk431> i think i will get a micro and put it on the box to get the sound :)
<pinion_> I'm running a couple of PC's off a KVM and Kubuntu 9.04 throws my resolution down to 800x600 as soon as I plug it back in to the KVM and reboot.  How can I force my standard 1280x1024?
<draik_> pinion_: Mine did the same thing right now. Log out and restart your X server
<pinion_> I have
<pinion_> It didn't help anything
<hagabaka> is no one else getting a conflict when upgrading that results in removing linux-generic?
<draik_> How can I change my TTYs to have green text instead of the standard white?
<draik_> hagabaka: I am on desktop, laptop and netbook
<hagabaka> oh you're getting the conflict on 3 computers?
<draik_> hagabaka: Sorry, working on a server right now. Yes, all 3.
<hagabaka> oh, other people are having it too, see the last few posts on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7230387
<amarok--> hey guys i installed kubuntu in xforcevesa mode and  now it's giving me a display resolution of 800x600  how can i get out of this thing
<amarok--> hey guys i installed kubuntu in xforcevesa mode and  now it's giving me a display resolution of 800x600  how can i get out of this thing
<bedahr> amarok--: (keep in mind that I am not an ubuntu user so this might not be the official way to do it) did you check your xorg.conf?
<bedahr> I don't know what "xforcevesa" is but I assume it forces X to use the vesa driver instead of a better suited one (radeon / nv if you want to stay open source)
<amarok--> yes an during the installation i was in that mode and it installed my pc in that vesa mode any idea how i can get out of this man
<bedahr> your xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) should have a section "Device" which contains a line "Driver ...". Change that to the correct driver and add your resolutions to the "Screen" section
<bedahr> then restart your xorg.conf
<bedahr> restart xorg I mean
<amarok--> ohk lemme try it
<wizardslovak> what is the best picture editor?
<bedahr> wizardslovak: for what purpose?
<Yondaime-k3> wizardslovak... gimp is a very best picture editor ^^
<hidensoft> hi every body
<aapzak> why o why is X taking 50% cpu load?
<hidensoft> i do install xampp
<hidensoft> but i can't access into htdocs
<hidensoft> i am new
<hidensoft> please help
<Pici> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<hidensoft> ubottu: problem is not xampp
<hidensoft> i can't access to some folder
<Pici> hidensoft: ubottu is a bot
<Pici> I triggered the response.
<Pici> hidensoft: use sudo if you cannot access the folder.
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hidensoft> i using that
<hidensoft> sudo su
<Pici> hidensoft: And what error are you getting?
<hidensoft> access denied
<Pici> hidensoft: What path are you trying to access?
<genii> htdocs sounds like another dist's default
<hidensoft> Media :/opt/lampp/htdocs
<hidensoft> this path of xampp
<hidensoft>  Pici: i have another problem
<hidensoft>  Pici: when i tryed to login with root
<hidensoft> i can't
<Pici> Right.
<hidensoft> su
<hidensoft> and password root
<Pici> hidensoft: The root account is locked. See the page above that ubottu linked you.
<fossil> hey
<fossil> how do i add a general list of servers like with mirc
<fossil> ?
<fossil> how do i add a general list of servers like with mirc
<hidensoft> Pici: in community says administrator can be do everything such as root
<genii> fossil: It depends on what irc client.
<fossil> oh
<fossil> lol sry
<fossil> quassel
<fossil> forgot that
<hidensoft> Logging in to X as root may cause very serious trouble
<fossil> ?
<fossil> me
<fossil> im not in x
<genii> fossil: You have to manually add a list in Settings...Configure Quassel... Networks
<genii> fossil: hidensoft forgot to address his comment to the person he was speaking with, don't worry, his message was not for you.
<fossil> yea i knew that
<fossil> lol
<fossil> f.... is there a port of mirc that runs on linux or will ineed wine
<fossil> oh NVM
<carpii> mirc runs in wine
<maco> fossil: what, none of the 30+ irc clients for linux work?
<fossil> no no
<genii> maco:  :)
<fossil> i like mirc but i can grab my networks from my vista partition
<fossil> so its all good :)
<jseabold> I was wondering how to change the system wide charset in Jaunty with KDE 4.2.2?
<fossil> havent a clue dude im an amature to linux dont know too too much sry
<fossil> im good on linux tho
<maco> windows, AFAICT, has mirc and xchat and pidgin. and we have....konversation, quassel, xchat, xchat-gnome, pidgin, irssi, weechat, ircii, bitchx, smuxi, sic...
<fossil> OHYES is there a way to import mircs networks from windows
<fossil> i can get in the folder
<eagles0513875> maco: windows also has kvirc which is also on linux
<maco> eagles0513875: ah ok, hadnt heard of that one
<Hedge|Hog> fossil: check out kvirc, actually quite close to mirc in experience
<carpii> im trying to remote desktop from 8.04 to a new 9.10 install, and although i can connect, the display is recognisable but all corrupt. Is this a known problem?
<jussi01> 9.10? o.O
<Hedge|Hog> i havent got kde4 to look good over vnc
<Hedge|Hog> a lot of screen garbage both with and without kwin compositing
<carpii> look good, or look even remotely usable?
<Hedge|Hog> look good
<carpii> http://carpii.homeip.net/kde_for_speccy.jpg
<carpii> like this ?
<Hedge|Hog> but closing to unusable =D
<Hedge|Hog> carpii: link doesnt work?
<genii> jussi01: Karmic repos are apparently open now.
<marco_> hi
<Hedge|Hog> no, worked in firefox
<Hedge|Hog> yes, something like that
<tsimpson> genii: it's really still jaunty
<carpii> ok thanks, thats a real shame
<yamishi> does anyone knows a MMORPG for linux? ( not regnum )
<tsimpson> if anyone is using Karmic, they are insane or dumb, or both
<Hedge|Hog> carpii: i think ive seen that marked as a known problem somewhere, although i wouldnt promis it =D
<Hedge|Hog> *promise
<carpii> ok, thanks for the help
<carpii> back to 8.04 for the time being i think :(
<Hedge|Hog> np, would like to fix it myself =D
<Hedge|Hog> karmic is 9.10?
<tsimpson> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Hedge|Hog> haha
<zerlord> hello
<naz> which is a better VM to run kubuntu from vista64, suns virtual box, or VMware Workstation
<naz> hi
<zerlord> how is it possible, that my linux system, which has the kernel version hardy do not found new releases when i use "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<naz> i can get my kubuntu to load up in either
<Hedge|Hog> naz: in my experience vbox has acutally been more resourcefriendly both in linux and vista as host oses
<naz> Hedge|Hog: i have 2 hard disks one is Sata 320 hooked into port one which has windows vista 64 on it, the other is a IDE 160 using a IDE 2 SATA connector plugged into sata port 2
<Hedge|Hog> naz: noted
<carpii> zerlord, you mean sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Hedge|Hog> insults aside, you dont need separate discs or partitions to run a modern vm
<Hedge|Hog> if that was what you meant
<eagles0513875> i got all the updates to kde 4.2.3 but for some reason its still showign that i on 4.2.2
<eagles0513875> any idea why
<zerlord> caprii: this doesent work either
<naz> Hedge|Hog: on the 2nd hard drive i have Kubuntu 9.04 jaunty 64 bit
<naz> now when i try to power it on using vista as the host i get a grub error 17
<zerlord> for what is sudo do-release-upgrade?
<Hedge|Hog> naz: you can actually run atleast a vbox vm on a disc natively in write through mode, however this is not recommended and is quite a pain to set up
<Hedge|Hog> naz: ok, as i said, its not recommended and it seems to have harmed a mbr or so
<Hedge|Hog> google fix grub ubuntu
<eagles0513875> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hedge|Hog> lol
<naz> i still have grub
<Hedge|Hog> nice bot
<eagles0513875> that 2nd link my help ya Hedge|Hog
<naz> it works fine
<eagles0513875> what is the issue naz
<Hedge|Hog> naz: you got grub errors? in a vm or natively?
<naz> but when i power on my vm i get Grub error 17
<naz> in a bm
<naz> vm
<Master> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<eagles0513875> naz: check this out not sure if it would help at all http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Hedge|Hog> naz: allright, install kubuntu on a virtual disc instead
<naz> i got that error in Sun VBOX and VMware Workstation
<Hedge|Hog> *virtual hdd
<eagles0513875> the vm still has a bios so you might wanna try that forum post it might help
<naz> so get rid of my linux partitions
<naz> and install linux through vmware
<eagles0513875> if you get rid of your linux partitions and you have windows on the duel boot you will loose access to windows
<Hedge|Hog> naz: no need to get rid of it, but install kubuntu or whatever you want to run from the vm instead yes, that will probably be most painless, and you get just a little performance degradation
<naz> sun vbox dont have a bios
<p_quarles> eagles0513875: only until you run fixmbr
<zerlord> how can i upgrade hardy to jaunty jackalope?
<naz> how do i get passed this Grub Error
<naz> how do i get passed this Grub Error
<genii> zerlord: You have to do 8.04->8.10->9.04 path
<naz> You are using a SCSI physical disk.  SCSI physical disks do not dual-boot well (that is. an already installed operating system is unlikely to boot correctly inside a virtual machine). However, SCSI physical disks should work fine if used exclusively within the virtual machine.
<tsimpson> genii: there is a 8.04 -> 9.04 path
<zerlord> genii: ah okey! but how can i update to 8.10?
<tsimpson> zerlord: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<zerlord> thanks
<genii> zerlord: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<naz> then i get to
<naz> Grub Loading Stage1.5
<genii> tsimpson: Interesting. You can skip now first intermediate version to go to second intermediate version from an LTS ?
<naz> Grub loading please wait........
<naz> Fatal Error 17
<tsimpson> genii: it's kubuntu specific and 8.04 specific
<genii> tsimpson: Aaaaaah, OK
<lordofthepigs> Hello!
<lordofthepigs> What's a good partition editor for KDE4?
<ubunturos> !hello | lordofthepigs,
<ubottu> lordofthepigs,: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lordofthepigs> it seems that qtparted is not in jaunty's repo any more
<tsimpson> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<lordofthepigs> !PartitionManager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<genii> !info qtparted jaunty
<ubottu> Package qtparted does not exist in jaunty
<genii> Interesting.
<tsimpson> qtparted was dropped, for various reasons
<tsimpson> mostly because it sucked
<genii> Hehe
<lordofthepigs> what package should I install to be able to create NTFS partitions?
<iivv> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lordofthepigs> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<eijnar> does anyone have any idea why i'm only able to open attachments in thunderbird once?
<lordofthepigs> meh... PartitionManager doesn't allow creating NTFS partitions it seems
<iivv> can anyone teach me how to install the omnibook kernel module?
<lordofthepigs> Installing ntfsprogs did it.
<lordofthepigs> Thanks for the pointers guys!
<iivv> :)
<iivv> !omke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omke
<Master> lol
<david__> any program that will open rar files
<david__> any program that will open rar files
<carpii> unrar
<afeijo> hello ppl
<afeijo> anyone have an itouch?
<wvmac_> an ipod touch?
<slow-motion> hi
<jim1000> I'm having trouble getting evolution to work with kubuntu 9,.04 . When I open a message with attachments only get" save as" no "open with"??
<iivv> asobi: you have fios?
<jim1000> sorry what is fios?
<iivv> verizon's fiber optic internet
<jim1000> no not me. sorry guess you were talking to someone else
<iivv> oh yeah, i was addressing asobi. sorry
<jim1000> lol wish I had fiber :)
<jim1000> Anyone using evolution with latest kubuntu. Also I am using 64 bit so maybe only a problem with the 64 bit package/
<Yud_Zroc> any good cd ripping software out i dond like K3B
<Yud_Zroc> any good cd ripping software out i dont like K3B
<goshawk> brasero (gtk)
<Yud_Zroc> does it work well with kubuntu
<Yud_Zroc> is 40megs for 1 song a lil big or is it just me
<jason_froebe> Yud_Zroc - flac?
<Yud_Zroc> ill give it a try
<Yud_Zroc> wehat format for music works best with kubuntu
<Yud_Zroc> what format of music works best with linux/kubuntu
<genii> There's no set anwer to that question.
<Yud_Zroc> is ogg good
<genii> Most open-source people would prefer you use ogg or flac, however
<i3ooi3oo> Flac
<i3ooi3oo> lossless
<i3ooi3oo> Mmmmm
<genii> i3ooi3oo: No sense in converting something like an mp3 which is lossy into flac, though
<i3ooi3oo> true..
<mandingoceo> does any know what repo i need as so i can apt-get kernel 2.6.29.2 ?
<afeijo> how to mount a shared folder that is in a machine in my intranet?
<i3ooi3oo> But i fyou are adding might as well make them flac since space is no longer an issue
<i3ooi3oo> afeijo:  why type is it ?
<Yud_Zroc> well when i only have 200gig on my laptop i need to keep it light
<i3ooi3oo> smb share ?
<afeijo> the shared is windows
<Yud_Zroc> what is a good ogg ripper ( i want to rip songs from my cd's to ogg for amarok
<DocTomoe> Yud_Zroc: try the audiocd:/ KIO-slave
<i3ooi3oo> afeijo:  is smbfs installed ?
<olujicz> I have missing some icons in quassel, do I have to install some pkg to fix it?
<herpie> hi
<herpie> kubuntu intrepid. how do i "safely" remove a usb drive ?
<afeijo> i3ooi3oo: on my linux machine?
<mandingoceo> does any know what repo i need as so i can apt-get kernel 2.6.29.2 ?
<i3ooi3oo> yes
<DocTomoe> this is likely asked several times by now, but I can't seem to find a FAQ: How do I get sound back in flash on 9.10?
<olujicz> herpie: unmount
<afeijo> i3ooi3oo: I dont think so, can I install it thru apt-get?
<herpie> olujicz: ugh i dont feel like typing on the command line becuase you dont have to in windows.
<yoni9972> the improtant change is that you give read permission on all your news files to all.
<yoni9972> This is also some minor another changes.
<herpie> olujicz: and it's umount btw
<yoni9972> sorry I want to ask something else
<yoni9972> Hi, i have problem with cannon lbp 2009 at ubunto 9/04 I have the trroubleshout.txt file. Can someone help me plaese. I can send him/her the file and explain this.
<genii> mandingoceo: Google tells me to point you at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29/
<mandingoceo> cool thanks
<i3ooi3oo> afeijo:  hold one sec ok
<afeijo> sure, thanks :)
<genii> mandingoceo: If it borks your box, don't come here for support!
<mandingoceo> no problem
<i3ooi3oo> mount -t cifs //COMPUTER_NAME/Share_name /remote -o username=username
<afeijo> testing ...
<DocTomoe> seriously, no pointer for that darn "no sound in flash"-problem?
<i3ooi3oo> afeijo:  yes you need to install smbfs
<[TiM]> Kubuntu is very nice, thank you.
<afeijo> i3ooi3oo: worked! thanks
<[TiM]> It's been ages since i've played with it, installed it now on my laptop, very good.
<Yud_Zroc> so um ok so now i kinda know what i want
<yoni9972> Hi, i have problem with cannon lbp 2009 at ubunto 9/04 I have the trroubleshout.txt file. Can someone help me plaese. I can send him/her the file and explain this
<i3ooi3oo> afeijo:  thanks I need to set that up on this pc again so thanks for the questions
<Yud_Zroc> Any ripper that puts my ripped filed in ogg with selected bit rate, into a cirtain folder
<i3ooi3oo> *needed
<DocTomoe> Yud_Zroc: open konqueror, enter audiocd:/ into the URI bar
<yoni9972> yoni9972: try
<Yud_Zroc> ok from there what do i do
<new_bember> hi2all
<i3ooi3oo> hi to 1
<Yud_Zroc> DocTomoe: from there what do i do to rip it properly
<DocTomoe> Yud_Zroc: Just get to the appropriate folder (OGG should work), then drag 'ndrop the files to where you want them
<DocTomoe> Yud_Zroc: it doesn't get much easier.
<Yud_Zroc> hm ok
<Yud_Zroc> ty
<DocTomoe> OK, any idea on how to make youtube videoshave sound once again?
<devilsadvocate> DocTomoe: if you disabled pulseaudio or moved it to a lower priority in solid, then move it back up
<DocTomoe> devilsadvocate: I tought there was no pulseaudio in kubuntu?
<yoni9972> and this is my problem:
<yoni9972> i have problem with cannon lbp 2009 at ubunto 9/04 I have the trroubleshout.txt file. Can someone help me plaese. I can send him/her the file and explain this.
<devilsadvocate> DocTomoe: i have it. it might have been because i installed ubuntu to start with. doing that fixed my problem.. i had earlier moved pulseaudio down due to some shittyness
<conde> vão-se foder cabrões da merda
<lazy> Hi i am having trouble installiing flash to ubuntu 9.04 64-bit.
<lazy> Hi i am having trouble installiing flash to ubuntu 9.04 64-bit can anyone help me with this?
<mackk431> whats the problem lazy
<mackk431> i use xvidcap and dont get the sound to work need help
<brian__> anyone tried python under unr (the netbook version)
<mackk431> if i use hypercam in windows the mpeg is not working and if i use xvidcap the sound isnt working
<mackk431> but i get the sound with hypercam and the mpeg with xvidcap :)
<mackk431> so i can resemble the movie but it would be cool if the sound would work with xvidcap
<deathcometh> hello
<Laeborg> My computer freezes around one times a day, so I have to turn off the psu, for restarting. RAM is tested O.K.
<Laeborg> What can it be? I know its a hardware problem
<Laeborg> gfx, cpu?
<david___> Need help with ARK it will not open rar files http://pastebin.com/m798174c9
<olujicz> Laeborg: My computer freezes when my gpu start to die
<Laeborg> gpu ?
<olujicz> but it was more than one time a day
<alex___> привет
<olujicz> Laeborg: Nvidia 7300
<Laeborg> gpu is that on my gfx ?
<Laeborg> So it could be my gfx
<djprofessork> fuck
<BluesKaj> !ru | alex___
<ubottu> alex___: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<olujicz> maby
<Laeborg> the pc almost always freeze if I start a video or so
<olujicz> Laeborg: first i have problem on DVI and then I switched on VGA
<Laeborg> Okay that worked for you ?
<olujicz> but after some time VGA died also
<ranieri> salve a tutti
<Laeborg> okay
<david___> Need help with ARK it will not open rar files http://pastebin.com/m798174c9
<kyle_> kubuntu or xubuntu?
<ranfo> ubuntu
<kyle_> i was using it and reformated to kubuntu and its interface better
<david__> how can i get ark to open rar files http://pastebin.com/m798174c9
<carpii> install unrar
<ranfo> non parlo inglese
<eagles0513875> hey guys i just did a clean install on my desktop and its not finding my internet connection
<eagles0513875> this is no a clean install of jaunty
<david__> carpii already installed unrar??
<david__> c
<snarkster> anyone know where you get steam from?
<david__> a pot of boiling water
<snarkster> david__: very funny man.. lol
<david__> just kidding
<david__> hehe
<snarkster> ive read alot about it, just wanted to know is it a wine program or is there a linux version?
<evlkm> Salut, je suis nouveau et novice
<carpii> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=steam+for+linux
<carpii> please, try to at least make a bit of an effort
<david__> snarkster http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam
<david__> how can i get ark to open rar files http://pastebin.com/m798174c9
<mackk431> i am still trying to get xvidcap sound to work without success and would appreciate help
<snarkster> thank you very much guys
<popey> mackk431: have you considered recordmydesktop?
<mackk431> yes popey sound isnt working there also
<shock_day13> hey fellows ive installed 7zip but i was unable to use cos it does not show up in any menu does anyone know how to use 7zip in jaunty?
<Hedge|Hog> http://adam-and-eve.beta.istheshit.net/
<francisco> hi
<ubuntu_> hi
<afeijo> can I burn a cd while using kubuntu live cd?? :p
<xjjk> afeijo: if your CD burner is another device, sure
<afeijo> omg
<afeijo> xjjk: its not
<xjjk> afeijo: then no
<xjjk> afeijo: you can create a Live USB key, boot from that, freeing up your recorder
<afeijo> sh**
<afeijo> xjjk: cool!! any link with the steps?
<xjjk> afeijo: it's included with the Ubuntu Live CD in the menus somewhere
<xjjk> usb-creator
<afeijo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator ?
<xjjk> yes, that
<afeijo> I'm downloading kubuntu 9.04, can I use it to the usb ?
<francisco> hello, im new in linux, i dont undertand how install program, this its my firts day usin linux (ubntu)
<francisco> sorry for my bad english
<xjjk> afeijo: yes, AFAIK any *ubuntu LiveCD can be turned into a Live USB key with that tool
<xjjk> afeijo: it's worked well for me
<afeijo> sweet, I'll try
<xjjk> afeijo: though, I have had problems with the alternate installer
<afeijo> well I have 20 min. to learn how to do it, until my .iso downloads ;)
<xjjk> it's incredibly easy
<xjjk> but start now, the tool is not fast
<xjjk> and if you can get by with a CD image, use a CD image
<xjjk> it takes a *very* long time with DVD images
<afeijo> yes, CD
<afeijo> but if I have USB kubuntu, I can use it to install on my HD right?
<xjjk> yes
<afeijo> thats my goal
<afeijo> my current kubuntu 8.04 isnt working, I lost keyboard and mouse on the login :(
<nethans> hi guys
<lechat> !kubuntu-fr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-fr
<afeijo> xjjk: how do I run that setup.py file?
<xjjk> afeijo: what setup.py file
<vbgunz> anybody know if there is a command that will spill everything that is needed to be known about a host computer from a live-cd? e.g., I need to get how many disk, the total size of data per disk, etc of the computer... is there a diagnostic dump type command from the live-cd?
<afeijo> of the usb-creator
<nethans> hi guys.. I wanted to know if there is any ubuntu aplication to create multiple sessions toward a server.. I want to do that toward a firewall,, I want to recreate a problem where my firewalls goes down when it reach a session limit so do you know something like this ?
<xjjk> afeijo: err, which LiveCD are you using? the Ubuntu one?
<afeijo> kubuntu 8.04
<xjjk> afeijo: ahhh, that tool isn't included with the kubuntu LiveCD
<xjjk> afeijo: in a konsole, type sudo aptitude install usb-creator
<afeijo> I downloaded usb-crator.tar.gz
<afeijo> ok
<xjjk> afeijo: you shouldn't need to install anything
<xjjk> afeijo: er, and after that, sudo aptitude install python-gnome2
<xjjk> (the latter is the workaround to a bug report that I filed)
<afeijo> xjjk: my apt-get dont know usb-creator
<xjjk> afeijo: er, did you say you're using 8.04?
<zork_> tchou
<afeijo> y
<xjjk> afeijo: ubuntu 8.04 doesn't include usb-creator in the main repositories
<nethans> hi guys.. I wanted to know if there is any ubuntu aplication to create multiple sessions toward a server.. I want to do that toward a firewall,, I want to recreate a problem where my firewalls goes down when it reach a session limit so do you know something like this ?
<xjjk> afeijo: install python-gnome2, and let me get a link for you
<afeijo> installed
<xjjk> afeijo: download and install this: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/usb-creator/usb-creator_0.1.10~hardy1_all.deb
<xjjk> download, and then run dpkg --install usb-creator*deb
<xjjk> afeijo: then, run aptitude again
<xjjk> and make sure all its dependencies get installed
<xjjk> afeijo: also, you can add hardy-backports via software sources
<nethans> hardy-backports _?..
<lechat> hi, where the french kubuntu channel, if he exist :) ?
<lechat> is *
<vbgunz> anyone know how to get a human readable list of diagnostic information about a computer running a live-cd?
<afeijo> xjjk: error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-central.  But apt-get told that that module is up to date
<xjjk> nethans: selected software from later versions of ubuntu is backported to that distribution
<xjjk> afeijo: meh, it's probably easier to just use software sources
<xjjk> afeijo: sorry about telling you download this and that, apparently doing it that way is not so easy
<afeijo> xjjk: no problem :)
<alonea> what is with the blocked updates? just a precaution? no option to do them anyway?
<david__> how can i get ark to open rar files http://pastebin.com/m798174c9
<david__> keeps giving theese errors
<OxDeadC0de> if you wanted to setup a central server and some terminals, but the terminals run windows xp, server running linux, is it at all possible or is this a crazy whacked out idea that I'd need windows server and netbios for (For a corporate environment, go to work, open your laptop, login to your work account instead of your local laptop account, so the IT guy can maintain all the accounts on a single server instead of on each employee computer)
<OxDeadC0de> did that cut off?
<david__> y even use windows at all?
<OxDeadC0de> because the employees computers will not be the companies
<OxDeadC0de> that's not my choice
<david__> ahh
<Guest58937> Hi all
<djprofessork> hey how do i use this
<djprofessork> im a little confused on how to search for channels
<djprofessork> can anyone please help?
<afeijo> I cant find how to install usb-creator on my kubuntu 8.04
<david__> OxDeadCOde looks like it is possible!
<dwidmann> I've got a question about the locate/updatedb command. Is there any way to get it to index all mounted filesystems, rather than just /, or just/media/something ... etc
<OxDeadC0de> david__: with samba and netbios?
<afeijo> xjjk: there is no alternative to usb-creator?
<xjjk> afeijo: did you use software sources to neable hardy-backports
<xjjk> and hardy-proposed
<xjjk> afeijo: there are several, but for Ubuntu, usb-creator is the best
<xjjk> afeijo: unetbootin is another similar tool
<afeijo> sources? no
<xjjk> afeijo: yeh... enable those repositories
<xjjk> then update your package lists
<xjjk> usb-creator should be there
<xjjk> and it should fetch all the dependencies for you
<afeijo> apt-get update?
<xjjk> afeijo: yeh
<afeijo> k
<xjjk> afeijo: preferably, you should use aptitude or synaptic
<afeijo> xjjk: sudo aptitude install usb-creator?
<xjjk> afeijo: yes
<afeijo> didnt work, I dont see why not
<xjjk> afeijo: what happened
<afeijo> found a line, "no candidate version for usb-creator"
<xjjk> afeijo: are you sure you enabled hardy-backports
<afeijo> I dont know how :$
<xjjk> afeijo: hold on...
<xjjk> afeijo: er, rather
<david__> OxDeadCOde yeah im thinking samba maybe putty
<xjjk> look up how to edit your software sources in ubuntu/kubuntu
<xjjk> er, kubuntu rather
<afeijo> sources.list ?
<xjjk> afeijo: yes, that's the manual way to do it
<afeijo> I'm there
<xjjk> afeijo: you'll see lines called "hardy" and "hardy-security"
<afeijo> only 5 sources
<afeijo> yes
<xjjk> copy one of the ones that is prefixed with deb http://blah...
<xjjk> change the word that says hardy to hardy-backports
<xjjk> afeijo: there's a GUI tool for this
<david__> OxDeadCOde if putty allows windows to acces linux server through tcp/ip then it should be possible
<OxDeadC0de> david__ I was hoping to do without external software though, I've seen windows machines that allowed logins to remote workgroups before, that's what I'm looking for
<afeijo> still no luck
<OxDeadC0de> I'm not actually setting it up, a buddy of mine is for a presentation in school, or at least is looking up info about it since windows server is freaking 999 for the cheapest one (Not counting their lame webserver version)
<david__> OxDeadCOde keep looking youll find something sry couldnt be more helpfull
<xjjk> afeijo: it's still saying that usb-creator has no candidates?
<afeijo> yes
<afeijo> found a guide, wait
<OxDeadC0de> well thanks for the help anyway david__ =)
<david__> OxDeadCOde looks to me like samba on your linux server should privide you with all you need http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/connect-linux-server-windows-server-2003-2008/
<david__> OxDeadCOde or maybe im way off base take a look at this link!
<afeijo> no, the guide consider that you have usb-creator installed :(
<david__> OxDeadCOde http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/connect-linux-server-windows-server-2003-2008/
<OxDeadC0de> awesome, primary domain controller, that's what I'm looking for! thanks for the verification david__
<david__> OxDeadCOde np
<xjjk> afeijo: lookup how to add different repositories
<xjjk> afeijo: I don't remember how to do this off the top of my head, it's the kind of thing you only do once
<afeijo> xjjk: I guess it is by adding lines to the sources.list
<xjjk> afeijo: yeh, that's the manual way to do it
<xjjk> afeijo: post your sources.list to a pastebin, I can look at it
<afeijo> http://pastebin.com/d48974735
<xjjk> afeijo: where's there "main restricted".. change it to "main restricted universe"
<xjjk> afeijo: for reference: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/usb-creator
<xjjk> afeijo: do that throughout the file
<david__> I need help with ark it keeps sending this error when I try to open rar files http://pastebin.com/m798174c9
<ActionParsnip> xjjk: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<xjjk> ActionParsnip: direct towards afeijo
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: (see above) add the repo address to that file, save, exit kate, then run: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: if you get an error about gpg keys i can advise if you pate the error
<afeijo> my aptitude just dont update python-central, it is stuck with 0.6.5ubuntu1 version :( not 0.6.7
<aziz> i want to have a 3GB swap partition, but it seems like only 1.5GB are used.
<afeijo> how can I force it to install python-central ?
<ActionParsnip> aziz: if you have a 3gb swap and there is 1.5gb used, thats fine
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: add a repo for it
<xjjk> afeijo: sudo aptitude install python-central
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: I just did
<ActionParsnip> !info python-central
<ubottu> python-central (source: python-central): register and build utility for Python packages. In component main, is standard. Version 0.6.11ubuntu7 (jaunty), package size 44 kB, installed size 320 kB
<xjjk> afeijo: I shouldn't have told you to install with dpkg --install, sorry
<afeijo> xjjk: I did try it several times
<xjjk> afeijo: what does it say?
<afeijo> that its up to date
<afeijo> dpkg? you didnt
<xjjk> afeijo: then it's installed...
<ActionParsnip> xjjk: then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<afeijo> not its not, I have 0.6.5 not 0.6.7
<xjjk> err, blah
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: I cant run upgrade, I'm in a live cd
<xjjk> afeijo: paste your sources.list again
<xjjk> afeijo: I'll fix for you
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: you can upgrade the apps in the live cd
<afeijo> http://pastebin.com/d35a6c1dd
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: why would I upgrade over 200 stuff ? :)
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: it will upgrade the files in the live cd environment
<afeijo> I know, but it would take long time no?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: and be lost on reboot
<afeijo> y
<ActionParsnip> depends on your conection
<xjjk> afeijo: why do you have a line there for sid
<afeijo> 8 mb
<xjjk> afeijo: I'd remove that...
<afeijo> xjjk: trying to update python-central with that
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: if you have a 3gbps connection, no it wont
<aziz> ActionParsnip: sorry, I was unclear. I mean only 1.5GB are recognized, but the swap partition is actually 3GB large.
<xjjk> afeijo: do *not* use that
<afeijo> ok
<xjjk> debian is a completely different distribution
<david__> I need help with ark it keeps sending this error when I try to open rar files http://pastebin.com/m798174c9
<xjjk> afeijo: just wondering.. did you look up software sources
<xjjk> this should be a task of clicking off two checkboxes
<afeijo> python-central (>= 0.6.7) but you have 0.6.5ubuntu1
<afeijo> xjjk: in what app to do that?
<ActionParsnip> david__: have you installed rar stuff?
<ActionParsnip> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xjjk> afeijo: it's called software sources in the menu
<david__> yes
<xjjk> I don't remember how to access it
<david__> unrar
<ActionParsnip> david__: you can extract rar with:   rar x <rar file>
<afeijo> mine is in portuguese, let me searc
<afeijo> search
<afeijo> adept manager?
<ActionParsnip> david__: you could try uninstalling (and purging) ark, then reinstalling it
<xjjk> afeijo: I think so
<david__> ActionParsnip how would i do that?
<afeijo> I think I found that screen, what to set there?
<ActionParsnip> david__: its not something i use personally but at least you can use your file, and troubleshoot ark when you get time
<aziz> never mind guys, I resized the partition a few times, it finally works.
<xjjk> afeijo: do you see settings for software sources
<ActionParsnip> david__: sudo apt-get --purge remove ark; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install ark
<afeijo> yes
<afeijo> I have 4/5 checkboxes enabled
<xjjk> afeijo: go there, and look for enabling something called hardy-backports and hardy-proposed
<xjjk> afeijo: I think it's under the "Updates" tab
<xjjk> afeijo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<xjjk> the Kubuntu tool is identical to the Ubuntu one AFAIK
<afeijo> yes I have main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<ActionParsnip> just add the repo to the text file
<ActionParsnip> so much easier
<xjjk> ActionParsnip: honestly, it's not
<xjjk> how does he know the syntax
<ActionParsnip> xjjk: its exactly the same as what he's going to paste into the repo adder
<xjjk> ActionParsnip: he's not adding a repository, he's adding a distribution
<xjjk> afeijo: http://pastebin.com/d19f252e8
<xjjk> use that as your new sources.list
<xjjk> sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install usb-creator
<afeijo> updating
<ActionParsnip> adding a distribution?
<xjjk> afeijo: blah, forgot a line...
<xjjk> afeijo: use this: http://pastebin.com/d2e91cefe
<xjjk> afeijo: the problem here is that usb-creator was released *after* hardy was released
<ActionParsnip> oh i get it now
<xjjk> because of that, you have to go through these hoops to get it
<xjjk> but really, the hoops are only clicking 2 or 3 checkboxes
<xjjk> or updating this file (that is, if you know how to edit it)
<afeijo> omg, I think it will work now
<afeijo> AMEM
<afeijo> thanks A LOT xjjk
<xjjk> afeijo: sorry this was so convolted
<xjjk> apparently kubuntu's documentation isn't very complete
<afeijo> it was fun and I learned a few more things :)
<xjjk> and there are a LOT of howto's that make you do too many steps
<xjjk> and make things more difficult than they are
#kubuntu 2009-05-08
<afeijo> I found out that I can change all sources.list file to point to http://br..., so it will get files from my country :)
<afeijo> ops, usb-creator couldn't format my usb drive
<afeijo> fdisk?
<afeijo> I'll try with another usb
<xjjk> afeijo: er, you're using an unformatted usb drive?
<wirechief> afeijo are you trying to make a usb startup disk with usb-creator ?
<afeijo> I did try with a usb that isnt that good, lol. The other one is working
<afeijo> wirechief: yes
<afeijo> copying files... 30%
<wirechief> afeijo you need a couple more files associated with it
<afeijo> wirechief: its all working now
<sebr> hey dudes, i just updated to jaunty, and kwin/plasma doesn't seem to respond to shortcuts
<sebr> alt-f2 doesn't work, ctrl-f1/f2/f3/f4 etc
<wirechief> afeijo well if you reboot with it and you get only a initramfs fs with busy box you will know you need these lupin-casper and ubiquity-casper too
<afeijo> wirechief: argh, what do I need to do them?
<wirechief> apt-get install  them
<wirechief> do before making a usb stick
<afeijo> install where? I'm using livecd, I need the live usb to burn with my cd drive
<xjjk> wirechief: er, you do NOT need to do any of that with usb-creator
<wirechief> this is because they didnt make the RC and only on the final were they made
<afeijo> well, usb-creator told me to reboot, I will try it ...
<wirechief> xjjk if you have the final you do not need them, only before it.
<sebr> i think i found the culprit
<sebr> Failed to contact the KDE global shortcuts daemon
<sebr> Message: Could not get owner of name 'org.kde.kded': no such name
<sebr> Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner
<xjjk> wirechief: OK, though I don't see why
<xjjk> wirechief: you're implying they released CD images that didn't boot
<afeijo> TTYL
<wirechief> xjjk if it works then you wont need to know but if doesnt then you will
<wirechief> xjjk  the files were not in the RC but were in the final
<david__> is there any other way to open rar files other than arc?
<wirechief> xjjk there is a bug filed on it.
<xjjk> david__: what version are you using
<david__> xjjk watever one comes with jaunty
<wirechief> xjjk there is a bug filed on it. bug 2766822
<xjjk> david: did you install rar, unrar, or unrar-free?
<xjjk> wirechief: thanks
<david__> xjjk yes
<wirechief> oops
<wirechief> bug 276822
<xjjk> david__: AFAIK that's all you need to do
<wirechief> xjjk   sorry its bug 276822
<david__> xjjk yes well its not working
<xjjk> david__: mm, I'm not sure
<wirechief> xjjk another way to find out if you need those files is just dpkg  -l lupin-casper    or ubiquity-casper
<wirechief> dam
<wirechief> xjjk dpkg -l |grep lupin-casper or ubiquity-casper
<xjjk> wirechief: interesting, OK
<xjjk> I've not had problems
<wirechief> xjjk you wont if you have those along with casper
<afeijo> you can all call me very stupid. I have a notebook to burn the kubuntu 9.04 iso
<afeijo> the usb didnt work, btw
<xjjk> afeijo: blah.... what happened
<afeijo> xjjk: my computer didnt find it bootable
<xjjk> afeijo: are you sure you have your computer configured properly
<xjjk> setting to boot from USB key can be tricky
<afeijo> I did selected usb, yes
<afeijo> F10 load the boot drive option
<xjjk> the name of your USB key appeared there?
<afeijo> but this is now secondary, I'm burning the CD with my kubuntu note :)
<afeijo> yes, it was KingstonTrav
<afeijo> I hope I can manage to install kubuntu 9 in my desktop HD without losing my data :)
<NickPresta> afeijo: you should always back up first if you're concerned :)
<afeijo> my plan is to set the /home to the temp partition I will use, than I move it away and mount the current /home
<afeijo> NickPresta: I did cp -a /home and /etc to my new 1tb disk
<afeijo> any other folder should I copy?
<NickPresta> afeijo: it depends what you want to back up. /home and /etc should be fine
<afeijo> y
<NickPresta> afeijo: why what?
<genii> afeijo: /home contains your user files. /etc contains program configuration settings
<NickPresta> hey genii
<afeijo> oh I copy /etc too
<genii> NickPresta: Hiya
<afeijo> damn, 1h15m to repartition :(
<afeijo> how to update my livecd codecs ?
<genii> afeijo: Lucky. Sometimes it takes upwards of 2 days to rebuild my raid
<afeijo> 2 days ??? lol
<afeijo> I dont use raid
<afeijo> do you guys now in what repository I can find w32codecs ?
<afeijo> to Hardy
<afeijo> no public key ?? whats that?
<the1corrupted> Hello everyone....
<afeijo> what happened here? netsplit?
<the1corrupted> I was wondering if I could get help with a couple issues?
<afeijo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<the1corrupted> Thanks.  Alright, before I got on, my WLan was bugging out and I had to restart the system and fiddle with it to get it working again.  Is there a work-around so I can reset the WLan and get the same effect? -- Question 2:  My flash player suddenly exploded after I change something to do with Pulse Audio.  Originally, I had flash video without sound, now after (I believe asoundconf or something of the like) was executed,
<the1corrupted>  have no sound OR video...  I also have the flash nonfree plugin but it still doesn't work.
<afeijo> try to reinstall flash nonfree
<the1corrupted> Should I uninstall the original flash too?
<afeijo> remove it all, than reinstall flash with: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<afeijo> use apt-cache to find what flash you have installed
<vbgunz> does anyone know of a command I can use from a *live-cd* that will dump diagnostic information about the host computer? I am mainly interested in how many drives and total size of data per drive. can someone help me out here?
<the1corrupted> Thanks for your help.  That worked.
<afeijo> the1corrupted: great!
<afeijo> I finally give some back, lol
<afeijo> vbgunz: df -h?
<peaches> ok people google earth has ugly small fonts out of the box on kubuntu even with msttfonts installed. wth
<afeijo> vbgunz: you may want to mount all your disk first, with dolphin
<the1corrupted> Now for another issue that just came up.  Despite the fact my sound continues to work, I'm getting a repeated error about some device not working, and it's the same one every time.  (HDA ATI SB (Conexant Analog)).  I'm just wondering what the deal is with this thing...
<vbgunz> afeijo: thats not what I am looking for... man, there is something else that dumps everything about the computer to stdout. I cannot find it :(
<genii> vbgunz: sudo lshw -vv
<vbgunz> genii: yeah, I think thats it
<genii> vbgunz: Thats for everything on your box. If you want just HD info, probably you want something more like: sudo fdisk -l
<vbgunz> the -vv option doesn't work though
<vbgunz> I assume that should have been a bit more verbose
<afeijo> lshw -short
<genii> vbgunz: Yes... without any verbosity it shows a lot however.
<vbgunz> genii: yeah thats cool right there
<vbgunz> sudo fdisk -l works from the live-cd too? I can try... I just need someone to pass this information to me. they know nothing about Kubuntu and have no internet connection to boot. family phone support :)
<vbgunz> genii: you saved the day on that one... thanks!
<genii> vbgunz: np
<djprofessork> i dont understand how to regisster my nickname can anyone help>
<djprofessork> ?
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<afeijo> djprofessork: type /nickserv help
<djprofessork> thank you guys
<djprofessork> so do i type
<djprofessork> #
<djprofessork>     /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<djprofessork> into this place?
<afeijo> yes
<djprofessork> i tried and it told me my email was invalid
<djprofessork> hold up...
<afeijo> use a valid email :p
<djprofessork> lol
<djprofessork> lol why isnt it valid
<djprofessork> this isn't cool
<afeijo> weird !
<afeijo> you password dont have space, right?
<djprofessork> nope
<djprofessork> all letters and numbers
<afeijo> I did that to register mine last year, no problems
<djprofessork> is it gmail
<afeijo> yes
<winter_> so... i've got kubuntu up and running, but no audio
<winter_> (or really, what i should say is: when i go into system settings/multimedia and hit "test" i get audio, but nowhere else it appears)
<djprofessork> so now @yahoo @live.com and @rit.edu wont work
<djprofessork> i tried all three emails
<afeijo> djprofessork: try on the #freenode channel, there is irc experts there
<will_> t
<djprofessork> thanks
<kyle__> is it illegal to sell kubuntu disks for large amount of money?
<BluesKaj> any amount of money
<kyle__> alright kewl
<peaches> it's not illegal
<kyle__> im going to make 600 bucks off some dumn kids lol
<peaches> saw some youtube video some kid got a lot of uubuntu cds sent to him and he smashed them all
<afeijo> can google maps works offline?
<djprofessork> is there a reason i cant see anyone typing on a channel with 200+ people?
<afeijo> djprofessork: netsplit my guess
<kyle__> kubuntu is way easier to figure out then ubuntu
<kyle__> im amazed
<djprofessork> lies lol
<djprofessork> damn lies
<kyle__> lol
<st23am> what is the default shortcut key to switch desktops?
<st23am> is there a default shortcut key?
<kyle__> not that i know of
<xjjk> st23am: control + alt + left or right, I think?
<st23am> xjjk: that works in gnome but not kde4.2
<subcool> can anyone suggest a good burner program? i dont like wasting my CD-Rs
<kyle__> ahead nero
<subcool> for ubuntu?
<xjjk> st23am: hrm, OK... it works on my KDE3 desktop
<xjjk> st23am: you can check by looking in system settings
<xjjk> there's a control panel applet that lets you change associated keys
<kyle__> google for packages im not to sure
<st23am> xjjk: ya I cant find a setting for it in system settings :(
<xjjk> st23am: OK, let me look
<subcool> i cant get any program
<subcool> i cant waste cd's i only have like 3
<kyle__> k3b the default one you get on the disk works fine
<subcool> anyone have anything they can suggest?
<st23am> k3b should work fine kyle__:
<st23am> er subcool:
<xjjk> st23am: apparently I have nothing set
<xjjk> st23am: go to systemsettings, the Keyboard & Mouse applet
<xjjk> and pick the last section, Global Keyboard Shortcuts, select Kwin
<xjjk> search for "desktop"
<st23am> ah thats what I was missing thanks xjjk: (new to KDE )
<st23am> for anyone who cares the default in kde 4.2 is ctrl+f1-*
<xjjk> st23am: there is a keybinding slot availab efor next/previous desktop
<xjjk> I set it to control+alt+left and right personally
<xjjk> kde3.x and gnome-compatible
<st23am> cool thanks xjjk:
<kyle__> man kubuntu game selection makes Vista look good
<st23am> the default install sure. Look in the repo there are plenty
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.2.3 for 9.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<kyle__> a bunch of 2d knock offs
<kyle__> you find anything good?
<st23am> define good
<st23am> there are a few 3d first person shooters
<st23am> nexeus I think is a good one (like quake 3)
<kyle__> yeh there all right
<st23am> also kyle__: alot of games will run under wine
<kyle__> i like a good single player
<st23am> personally I play team fortress 2 and WOW in wine
<kyle__> im just lookin at the free ware
<st23am> hmm kyle__: good single player 3d hmm
<st23am> kyle__: its not "freeware" but world of goo is fun (indy game only costs a few bucks)
<kyle__> world of goo is good i have on my XP
<st23am> ah it has a linux version but ya same game
<st23am> I believe Gabe & Tyco from penny-arcade have a linux version of OTRSPOD
<kyle__> OTRSPOD is that the full name of the game?
<st23am> kyle__: On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness
<st23am> kyle__: www.rainslick.com
<kyle__> ill check it out
<kyle__> doesnt look half bad
<st23am> kyle__: there are alot more linux games out there. Google more when your bored :P
<kyle__> sounds like thats the rest of my night lol
<subcool> st23am: K- ill give it a whirl. THanks.
<winter_> where's a good kubuntu audio howto?
<shameer> yo
<shameer> whats going on here ppl
<levmatta> hello all
<Zapata> yo
<Zapata> how are we doing tonite all
<Zapata> NY in the house
<PSiL0> does anyone know if kde 4.2.3 will come to intrepid?
<Zapata> thats like sign language to me
<kyle__> i thought it was chinese
<p_quarles> PSiL0: did the kubuntu-members repository not package it for intrepid?
<PSiL0> p_quarles: currently, the repository only lists jaunty :(
<PSiL0> p_quarles: I would have updated to jaunty if I had an nvidia chip rather than an ati chip in my 1.5 year old laptop
<p_quarles> PSiL0: yes, I guess it would be complicated by the need for Qt4.5; I'd imagine it will show up eventually though
<PSiL0> p_quarles: ahhh, I thought kde 4.3 was going to make the qt4.5 jump
<Zapata> anyone knows whats a good free chat server I can install on Ubuntu?
<Zapata> something other than Jaber
<tsimpson> !im
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Zapata> is this just a client?
<Zapata> need server
<tsimpson> you want to install a chat server?
<Zapata> yep
<tsimpson> probably only choice is jabber or IRC, or write your own
<genii> Zapata: You might find some java chat servers someplace but I'd go with jabber, myself
<kyle__> where do i find and edit startup programs
<digdeep> kyle__: System Settings->Advanced->Autostart (It is there, but it doesn't work for me somehow :-D)
<kyle__> thanks
<loud-loud> hi guys, how can i show 'Computer' and 'Trash' icons on desktop?
<loud-loud> hi guys, how can i show 'Computer' and 'Trash' icons on desktop?
<Zapata> thank U genii
<genii> Zapata: You're welcome. Did you make some decision yet on a chat server software?
<Zapata> yep, I am installing Jab now, but it requires some sunjava5-jdk, but i get some dependenc error while installing it
<ahmos> hi, i want to mount ntfs paritions at boot time with read write support,so any help
<Zapata> I have to check what the dependencies are
<m_tadeu__> does anyone here know how to use kplato?
<Zapata> later all
<Zapata> have to take nap
<Guest23133> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 9.04. How would I go about installing KDE 3.5 onto it?
<tsimpson> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Guest23133> tsimpson: That page doesnt say anything about installing kde3.5 on 9.04, it just links to cd images.
<ramon> Hi all, does anybody know the best p2p program???
<Guest23133> !KDE3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<ramon> anybody?
<ramon> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<ramon> could anybody help me?
<genii> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1+dfsg.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1612 kB, installed size 4500 kB
<genii> ramon: See above
<ramon> mm right...thankx a lot
<mattgyver> It seems samba might not be making a connection on boot my log.smbd shows this error 'ERROR: Could not determine network interfaces, you must use a interfaces config line' how can i fix this?
<genii> mattgyver: Put into smb.conf something like interfaces = eth1 or whicever one you want it to use, in the global section.
 * genii sips
<mattgyver> genii, i use eth0, or wlan0 to connect.  When i added just one or the other and uncomment the interfaces line the os wont boot
<mattgyver> it fails on starting samba service.  should i not be removing the ; from in front of interfaces?
<genii> mattgyver: Thats the idea yes. If you want it to use both, put something like      interfaces = eth0, wlan0
<mattgyver> Okay, ill try it again to make sure im not a dummy
<genii> mattgyver: How uncommenting a samba config variable would make your operating system unbootable is somewhat of a mystery
<mattgyver> Yeah its wierd.  But happens.
<tomsdale> sound sucks on linux!!! ahhhhh
<genii> tomsdale: I agree. Luckily i don't care if my box has music.
<mattgyver> Let me try this again.
<Crash1hd> Can someone tell me if this sounds right.  I have a 1Tb Drive and I installed windows xp pro (pre sp1) onto the first 20 gigs of the drive xp pro only saw the first 120gigs of the drive.  I rebooted had no problem didnt do any service pack updates installed ubuntu which filled up the rest of the drives with ext3 rebooted into windows and got a blue screen with this unmountable boot volume now all my partitions are corrupted comple
<Crash1hd> tly? does this make sense to anyone?
<tomsdale> genii: I just think thouse countless hours of development time who must have gone into pulse alsa and what not and it just gets worst
<genii> tomsdale: I've given up for the time being to get my Intel HDA behaving
<mattgyver> genii; yeah, after adding it it drops the boot loading screen and shows; Configuring network interfaces... [fail], and hangs @ Starting Samba daemons
<tomsdale> genii: and at the same time so many gifted linux programmers are real music freaks at the same time -
<tomsdale> how can this happened that they abandoned (or overengeneered) this important aspect
<genii> mattgyver: Just hit ctrl-c  at that point to abort samba daemon
<mattgyver> ok
<mattgyver> genii; that didnt do anything :(
<genii> mattgyver: It will eventually timeout. Might be a while though
<mattgyver> Ive done this before though so i can just load into terminal and change back over to my backup smb though
<mattgyver> smb.conf*
<mattgyver> I dont know why it does this..Doesnt make any sense to me.
<judgen> hmm i got no sound in jaunty..
<mattgyver> i can undersand the hang.  But after boot, if i restart the samba service, all works again
<tomsdale> well, not really pissed off - just talking my mind. Happy that I can listen to some smooth Jimmy Rainey after shutting down my development virtualbox
<mattgyver> Then i can browse my network shares on that machine.
<genii> mattgyver: Maybe run the:  testparm     to check the syntax in the smb.conf
<Crash1hd> geek_: do you know why the first 2 partitions on my system are green inside TestDisk? after testing
<geek_> "green" ?
<Crash1hd> yeah the rest are white
 * geek_ dosen't recall teskdisk having a gui
<Crash1hd> in terminal
<Crash1hd> the text is green the rest of the text is white (normal)
<geek_> hmm
<geek_> don't remember sadly
<geek_> i haven't needed it in a while
<Crash1hd> np :) just thought I would ask
<Crash1hd> Its finished now it shows *hpfs - ntfs then p Linux D Linux Swap D Linux and D Linux again
<Crash1hd> not sure why its showing more then what I had
<Crash1hd> I had one ntfs one boot, one swap, and /
<sardano> Hi for all!
<sardano> Where a found .md5 and .sha1 files to verify DVD iso image of Kubuntu 9.04?
<sardano> Please
<mattgyver> genii; it says that everything works.  However, thats the case from here on out.  On boot it does not work.  (this is without the changes to the interfaces line)
<genii> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<genii> Hm
<genii> sardano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<sardano> ubottu: Thanks you very much!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sardano> genii: Thanks you very much!
<genii> mattgyver: Command:  testparm                       will alert you to any inconsistencies in the smb.conf
<mattgyver> oh okay, nm i thought it actually tried to process the file.
<mattgyver> genii: i dont want to beat a dead horse but in the interfaces line i had 127.0.0.0/8, should i maybe change the 127 to my routers 192.168.1.1?
<linuxguy> hey guys anyone try putting the news applet on the screensaver?
<linuxguy> it doesnt seem to work right for me.
<linuxguy> it shows the time stamps and nothing else.  is it just me?
<genii> mattgyver: You mean /etc/network/interfaces file?   or the "interfaces = eth0" or so in /etc/samba/smb.conf  ?
<linuxguy> but when I put it on my desktop no problem.
<mattgyver> smb.conf, sorry
<mattgyver> The default read ' interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0'
<linuxguy> btw how can I upgrad to 4.2.3?
<genii> mattgyver: Since eth0 and wlan0   etc don't ever get assigned 127.x.x.x why would you have it there when it belongs to interface lo ?
<linuxguy> upgrade
<genii> mattgyver: All you should need is something like:  interfaces = eth0               and nothing else
<mattgyver> I dont know, its how the file read by default, im wondering if thats where my issue lies.  Ive never messed with this before
<mattgyver> okay
<genii> mattgyver: Remember to do after, something like:   sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<mattgyver> yeah, the daemons dont restart after that.  gets hung.
<mattgyver> with eth0 it restarts.  Its as if it doesnt like wlan0
<genii> mattgyver: wlan0 has to be up and default gateway likely
<genii> Or at least up
<mattgyver> If i understand what you mean, it is.
<mattgyver> its up, cuz thats how its connected right now
<mattgyver> is it okay to have 2 interface entries as opposed to 1 combined.  It will restart correctly as interfaces = eth0, or interfaces = wlan0, but interfaces = eth0, wlan0
<amarok--> hey guys anyone know how i can put videos on my ipod classic i mean i know there is gtkpod for audio but what about video
<Amarok___> guys
<genii> mattgyver: Is there a value in smb.conf like: bind interfaces only              ?
<mattgyver> yeah, but its not uncommented
<tomsdale> I've been on kubuntu since alpha 5 - is it possible that because of the alpha version there is some junk left in my system which keeps me from enjoying kubuntu. I have problems with updates, CPU, nvidia crashes
<tomsdale> s/in/on
<sardano> Is Kubuntu 9.04 stable?
<tomsdale> well, its kind of late as well. Amarok___ I HATE IPOD. or maybe not ....
<peaches> nope
<tomsdale> but I'm getting send these .mp4 files from my band mate and I just hate it because he just copies it from his iöd
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> I'm having an issue when trying to burn a CD on K3b
<mattgyver> bdizzle, what happens?
<bdizzle> when I load a CD, it claims: "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:     klauncher said" Unknown protocal
<genii> mattgyver: Hm. I would suggest to have: bind interfaces only = yes          and: interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8, eth0, wlan0          ..make sure to put a space after every comma and spaces on each side of each = sign
<tomsdale> sardano: it's officially stable. I had my share of problems but thats far from a generalisation. what do you want to do with your OS?
<mattgyver> okay, ill try that.
<bdizzle> any idea what might be causing it?
<sardano> tomsdale: Develop software (web software and C/C++ with Oracle batch software)
<tomsdale> bdizzle: is that for all your cd's the same message? i'm asking because there are also encrypted cd's afaia
<bdizzle> I'm not sure. I was trying to burn 9.04 onto a CD-RW
<bdizzle> right now I'm just running updates and seeing if upgrading to the newest version of k3b will help at all
<tomsdale> sardano: I would say definatly yes - just don't go crazy about having the most sexy desktop system on earth and start modifieng things
<sardano> tomsdale: Thanks!
<tomsdale> sardano: the default of KDE is very usable and for me as well stable. but then I had to impress the GF :-) KDE4 is still young if you know what I mean
<sardano> tomsdale: I'll test Mandriva 2009 Spring and Kubuntu 9.04 for these goals.
<doleyb> Hi, how can I make gtk-qt-engine work ?
<p_quarles> doleyb: enable it in systemsettings > appearance > gtk styles and fonts
<sardano> tomsdale: I'm using XFXForce 9400GT 512mb with KDE 4.1 without problems and in max effects, very good!
<tomsdale> I read a lot about Mandriva and KDE these days. But I need a system which does server Gnome and KDE which is why I use (K)ubuntu
<sardano> tomsdale: ...and stable.
<sardano> tomsdale: Mandriva have both.
<mattgyver> genii: yeah, same error.  Well, i guess im doomed.
<doleyb> What about turning off button-click noises in gtk apps?
<Crash1hd> geek_: got it working well at least got ubuntu back :) now to get windows booting all I see after clicking on it in grub is a black screen with Starting up... and there it sits
<tomsdale> sardano: how's about server. I have several servers on ubuntu 8.04 and I like the fact that I stay in one distribution for all my needs
<genii> mattgyver: Looks like wlan0 is problemmatic for it, some reason I can't quite figure out at this moment. I'd just go for now with the eth0 and keep tinkering
<mattgyver> What boggles me the most is, this is only a problem when i boot up the machine
<mattgyver> after i login, with the default config once i restart the samba service, everything is normal
<mattgyver> ... i have no clue...
<xjjk> hallo, is kde 4.2.3 going to be available in jaunty-backports?
<xjjk> rather than the PPA
<tomsdale> xjjk: that's the plan from what I heard
<xjjk> tomsdale: neat, thanks... will wait rather than adding the PPA
<xjjk> there are some KMail fixes that look interesting
<sardano> How can I export ubuntu public key for a file?
<dhs_> Hi All
<dhs_> How to upgrade from kde-4.0 to kde-4.2.3???
<sardano> tomsdale: Thank you very much!
<sardano> genii: Thank you very much!
<afeijo> hey, Im back ! :D
<afeijo> just by mounting my original home partition, lots of progs just worked as it was before! amazing
<kav_38> Help with X freeze on jaunty uxa intel 945G!
<linuxguy> dhs I asked that earlier as well
<p_quarles> kav_38: yeah, the Intel uxa driver is very crashy
<afeijo> but one problem remains, my account dont open konsole cmd/shortcut, only shell cmd, why?
<p_quarles> kav_38: best bet for a bad experience with Intel in 9.04 is to revert to the Intrepid driver and exa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<kav_38> p_quarles: I know about old driver, but perfomance is poor
<p_quarles> kav_38: yes, but it doesn't crash; and uxa is known to do that; short of joining the intel driver development team, not much to do about it
<Amarok___> is ext4 reliable enough to store my doc in
<tsimpson> dhs_: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<p_quarles> Amarok___: unless it's been fixed in the past couple weeks, there's a serious data loss bug that's being worked through for ext4; I wouldn't use it except for tinkering
 * genii hands tsimpson more coffee and Krispy Kremes
<linuxguy> I am running kbuntu off a thumb drive, but I was reading the debian docs on how to install debian to a thumb drive and it said to disable hibernation otherwise it would cause file corruption, is that true with kubuntu as well?
<tsimpson> linuxguy: hibernation powers down the device, but doesn't necessarily flush all the data to the device. so it's true for all types of linux
<linuxguy> but why would it be different for a thumb drive? i dont understand?
<tsimpson> it should be the same for any external device
<linuxguy> if I hibernate to disk.  shouldnt that write everything to disk?
<tsimpson> it writes the RAM to swap, but not necessarily to the filesystem
<linuxguy> so if the swap file is not on the thumb drive and I un hibernate on a different computer I could lose data.
<linuxguy> but my swap file is on the thumb driv.e
<linuxguy> drive.
<linuxguy> I know it will eventually kill my thumb drive but 16 gb thumbs are 25 bucks so I
<tsimpson> how will you resume from the drive?
<linuxguy> am not all that worried. just wish I could get raid 1 to work with thumb drives.
<linuxguy> I would boot to the thumb drive and it notices that the swap file contains a hibernation data and loads it into memory
<dhs_> tsimpson: i am using 9.04
<tsimpson> linuxguy: try it out for a while and see if it's an issue, it's possible that the drivers are smarter now than before
<tsimpson> dhq_: then you don't have 4.0
<dhq_> tsimpson: ??
<tsimpson> dhq_: 9.04 came with 4.2.2
<p_quarles> tsimpson: dhq_ != dhs_ :)
<dhq_> but i am using 8.04
 * tsimpson hates similar nicks early in the morning
<dhq_> lol
<dhq_> ok no probs
<dhs_> tsimpson: after installing ubuntu manually installed that kubuntu
<tsimpson> dhs_: see the topic for information on installing 4.2.3
<Makuseru> Hi, I just upgraded to 9.04 from my previous install on 8.04 and i seem to be having a problem. I can't set any resolution higher than 1024x786. When i was using 8.04 i had a program called "displayconfig-gtk" that would let me force a large resolution, but that isn't included in 9.04. So are there any other ways to force a larger resolution?
<dhs_> ok
<draik> Hello all
<draik> How do I view pictures in TTY?
<genii> svgalibs
<draik> genii: Got it installed (svgalib1-bin). How do I use/run it to view the image?
<draik> Disregard the '1'
<draik> svgalib-bin is the package
<genii> draik: Apps use the svga libraries to display graphics in a console. You don't run some bin for it. Depending on what kind of image it is the app to view it will vary.
<genii> draik: elinks for example is a console based browser which will show graphics in console if svga libs version (of elinks) is installed
<draik> genii: No GUI, just TTY (Ubuntu Server).
 * draik is calling it a night. Working 12-hour days is great OT, but not too great on the body and mind.
<Shtl> how to set the compiz?
<Maksueru> Hi, I just upgraded to 9.04 from 8.04. But now I can't set my resolution any larger than 1024x786. When I was using 8.04 i used a program called "displayconfig-gtk" that allowed me to force 1400x1200 resolution, but apparently that program is no longer available. Does anyone know any other program or wya to force a larger resolution?
<the_curator> Has anyone's wireless interfaces stopped working after a recent (48h) package update and reboot?
<ghassan> hello there
<ghassan> hellooo
<doleyb> Maksueru: if you have nvidia chip, run nvidia-settings
<Maksueru> doleyb: ATI.
<Maksueru> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<doleyb> Maksueru: did you try Display in systemsettings?
<Maksueru> doleyb: Yes, it only goes up to 1024x786.
<doleyb> Maksueru: well maybe try following that link to see about drivers... however, the system for adding drivers shouldn't be really different.  The problem that might arise is if ATI corporation has been slow in releasing compatible driver binaries.
<Maksueru> Ive been going through that link, and its just talking about editing xorg. And from what I understand video is not handled in the xorg.config file anymore, correct?
<doleyb> Maksueru: basically not anything to do in xorg.
<Maksueru> Ya, thats what I thought.
<Maksueru> Thats how i use to force resolutions, but then they removed all that and i found that program.
<Maksueru> And now that that is going im not sure what to do. Since that wiki is apparently severely outdated.
<doleyb> Maksueru: prehaps you'd like to ask #ubuntu
<Maksueru> Im in there also.
<tiby> how can i get the air theme?
<tiby> for the new kde4.2.3
<doleyb> Maksueru: well the xorg.conf stuff should be just needless if you have the modules in
<tiby> opensuse got it as plasma-theme-air, but here, i can't fin dit
<tiby> *find it
<tiby> does anyone know?
<ActionParsnip> sup tiby, i missed your question
<tiby> i asked about kde4 air theme
<ActionParsnip> what of it?
<ActionParsnip> tiby: installing it? removing it?
<tiby> 'where i can find it
<tiby> what else would it be ;) ?
<ActionParsnip> tiby: well its a piece of software so, bugs, glitches, changing it
<ActionParsnip> orremoving, installation, who makes it, where is the dev website, where was it devoped, why,
<ActionParsnip> tiby: i can keep going if you want
<tiby> i think i'll build kde4 to have new features
<ActionParsnip> tiby: in irc with problems you need to be specific
<tiby> i know all about it
<tiby> i use it in opensuse
<tiby> just i can't find in the repos
<ActionParsnip> tiby: this is not the channel for opensuse
<tiby> *the kubuntu
<tiby> i mean i want to use it here too
<tiby> or maybe i'
<tiby> *i'll drom kubuntu
<tiby> *drop
<ActionParsnip> let me search the theme out
<ActionParsnip> tiby: seems to be part of kde 4.3
<ActionParsnip> tiby: i'd ask in #kde personally
<ActionParsnip> tiby: i dont thinnk anythings been released from what ive read
<tiby> AFAIK, i could find in the repos the plasma-theme- stuff, but not the air one
<ActionParsnip> tiby: thats because its not released
<tiby> so i have to manually build it from svn
<tiby> thx
<ActionParsnip> tiby: one of the guys in #kde may know a link
<mot_> question
<ActionParsnip> tiby: considering its only a theme I wouldnt bust a ball trying to get it
<mot_> anybody else gettign a huge segfaultw hen trying to upgrade to kde 4.2.3 in kubuntu 9.04?
<tiby> nope
<tiby> it installs succesfully
<mot_> http://rafb.net/p/l9gdKY96.html
<mot_> i'm getting that
<mot_> and i have no idea why...
<supert0nes> sounds like an apt-get problem did you try rebooting?
<mot_> nope
<mot_> let's see what happens...brb
<adreea> hay
<Amarok--> bye guys
<ActionParsnip> peace
<chalcedony> does anyone know how to get the icons back to the bottom bar in Kubuntu? they spring back when you try to move them
<chalcedony> they are stuck on the top bar
<SilentDis> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<devil> ciao a tutti
<jussi01> !it | devil
<ubottu> devil: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<L1NuX> tnx jussi01
<ketch> can someone tell me how to get Krusader root to open?  I get this:  failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)
<yao_ziyuan> opensuse seems to be kde.org's only recommended distro for kde4
<yao_ziyuan> http://kde.org/trykde/
<yao_ziyuan> also,
<yao_ziyuan> anyone having luck with the QuickAccess plasmoid?
<yao_ziyuan> when dragging an item from it to Trashcan,
<yao_ziyuan> does it require two clicks still?
<devilsadvocate> hi,
<devilsadvocate> so my recent upgrades broke the kernel packages with dependency errors
<devilsadvocate> attempting to fix it manually cause my wireless to go away
<devilsadvocate> which package contains the wireless drivers? (intel, i think)
<Tm_T> devilsadvocate: what recent upgrades? can you specify?
<mth`MAW> Hi there,
<devilsadvocate> Tm_T: i recently did an aptitude update and full-upgrade, that left a package or two broken (linux-image-restricted, i think, not sure)
<devilsadvocate> on 9.04
<mth`MAW> is there a possibility to configure kde4 like osx - using the menubar from every programm at the top of the desktop?
<mth`MAW> I searched for it, but did not find anything
<Tm_T> mth`MAW: not yet, feel free to file wish in bugs.kde.org (:
<Tm_T> devilsadvocate: I guess you have non-standard repositories in use, like, jaunty-proposed ?
<devilsadvocate> Tm_T: ah
<devilsadvocate> Tm_T: that probably explains it
<Tm_T> devilsadvocate: aye, proposed are packages going to main repositories after testing in proposed repository
<devilsadvocate> Tm_T: interestingly, i enabled proposed because i needed that kernel so that usbserial can go into a module :\
<mth`MAW> Tm_T: Thats sad, because a friend of mine (really a friend - not me ;) ) has this problem... he has kde4 and the menü-thing is at the top... Take a look: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/259946/Bildschirmfoto2.png The problem is, he did not know how to change this back... and I do not either.
<carpii> how do i resize a taskbar widget? Somehow my systray is now taking up 90% of taskbar
<soon> I've USB connected my Fujifilm camera - dmesg: new full USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8 - but it doesnt show up in KDE devices widget ??
<carpii> meh, kde 4 is like some cruel joke
<carpii> nothing works
<geek_> carpii: hit the yin yang symbol
<altrortla> hei... buddy.
<altrortla> I need to do a complete reinstallation of Kubuntu .... what kind of file it's better to save .... (for the fact that all the system seems to works fine)
<soon> any suggestions what I should do? My camera doesnt even get a /dev/sd* reference
<soon> altrortla -- why reinstall if it works fine? Back-up /home/*user*?
<altrortla> soon: it works fine but Lamp installation gets several error
<altrortla> soon: permission Error...
<soon> well thats always annoying
<altrortla> soon: and i don't know what sould i do ... so I've decided to format all
<soon> why not just chmod your /var/www files instead?
<altrortla> soon: I give you the last situation.... when I do localhost it try to open a phtml file....
<altrortla> "PHTML"
<altrortla> what is?
<soon> that I dont know
<soon> did you google 'apache phtml localhost' ?
<altrortla> umm
<Tm_T> mth`MAW: ah, does he have some "menubar" plasma widget/applet in use?
<mth`MAW> mhm
<carpii> geek, yin yang lets me move the widget but i cant find a way to resize it
<mth`MAW> gonna ask him... I have no idea...
<behnam> Hello
<behnam> Why are some packages marked as " blocked " ?
<behnam> I can't update the kernel because of that ...
<Tm_T> mth`MAW: if so, removing that should solve the issue (its old and unmaintained widget)
<mth`MAW> Ah!
<mth`MAW> Thanks...
<mth`MAW> Do reach him by know... But I will tell him, and giving you some creds :=
<mth`MAW> Do not reach him ...
<Tm_T> mth`MAW: one of those things I rather would see working, btw
<behnam> ( ok I found ... )
<Havoc][> is there any way to get kde 4.2.3 into intrepid?
<SteBo> Hi! When upgrading my Jaunty system with KDE 4.2.3 from ppa, there is a conflict between the packages kdebase-runtime and kdesudo. The file /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu seems to be contained in both packages.
<SteBo> Is this a known problem? Is there a workaround of some kind?
<SteBo> Or do I do something wrong?
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: you are maintianing those, no? ^^
<eagles0513875> !src
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about src
<eagles0513875> !scr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scr
<eagles0513875> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<altrortla> uff
<FuriousGeorge> i want to add my windows ldm array partitions to my fstab / mdadm.conf, but i want to do it the kubuntu way (i'm a gentoo migrant)...  that means I have to go by UUID, right?
<FuriousGeorge> or is there some automagic kubuntuness that does it for me?
<dwidmann> FuriousGeorge: I can't think of anything particularly magical. I say use what you know works is always a good plan.
<FuriousGeorge> dwidmann: where do i get the UUIDs out of the DevFS again?
<staar2> i
<staar2> hi
<staar2> how to i can set firefox downloaded files default programs ?
<FuriousGeorge> hmmmm....  it appears mdadm.conf makes a UUID for the array, and I can just reference that in fstab
<happyhessian> i just did a clean install from ubuntu 9.04 to kubunto 9.04 and for some reason my sound is not working correctly.  it identifies two devices HDA NVidia (ALC888 Analog) and PulseAudio.  The first one works with the test sound and the second one does not.  In vlc I can force it to use this device and then it works.  But in mplayer I can't and things like youtube don't work at all.  I've never had a problem like this before so I'm not sure how to deal 
<happyhessian>  Is there a way to globally force these apps to use the correct device?
<happyhessian> where would one even begin?
<happyhessian> seems like this guy is having a similar problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7193369
<SteBo> Hi! When upgrading my Jaunty system with KDE 4.2.3 from ppa, there is a conflict between the packages kdebase-runtime and kdesudo. The file /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu seems to be contained in both packages.
<SteBo> Is this a known problem? Is there a workaround of some kind?
<SteBo> Hi! When upgrading my Jaunty system with KDE 4.2.3 from ppa, there is a conflict between the packages kdebase-runtime and kdesudo. The file /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu seems to be contained in both packages.
<SteBo> Is this a known problem? Is there a workaround of some kind?
<SteBo> oops, sorry
<tlvb> Is there a way to get my logitech mx518 thumb buttons to work in konqueror? (they've worked in gnome+ff) When I search the net I get pages about configuring x11.conf and they seem a bit dated...
<ali_> hi
<ali_> ;)
<larsaa> Hi! Anyone else lost their sound after upgrading to Jaunty?
<devilsadvocate> what is the channel to discuss issues with jaunty-proposed?
<devilsadvocate> (specifically some kernel and drivers stuff)
<le_coq> G * O * O * D   M * O * R * N * I * N * G   evrybdy
<eagles0513875> mornign le_coq
<eagles0513875> larsaa: does an error box come up saying a driver ahs failed reverting to then name of another one
<eagles0513875> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<larsaa> eagles0513875: no error message pops up, but I get this:
<larsaa> alsactl init
<larsaa> Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Intel G45 DEVCTG" "HDA:111d76b2,1028024d,00100302 HDA:80862802,80860101,00100000" "" ""
<eagles0513875> open up system settings and open the multimedia tool in system settings
<eagles0513875> and let me know what devices are listed for music that somehow manages to fix system wide issues
<mackk431> what is the reason of the existenz of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<eagles0513875> mackk431: its the list of all the repositories where updates are gotten from and new software is downloaded from
<eagles0513875> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mackk431> so if i add something there manually it will be downloaded after sudo apt-get update?
<eagles0513875> you also have to add its pgp key to the keyring
<eagles0513875> !aptkeyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptkeyring
<eagles0513875> mackk431: you can also edit that list via the gui
<eagles0513875> are you on intrepid or jaunty
<mackk431> jaunty
<larsaa> eagles0513875: listed there are: HDA Intel (STAC92xx Analog), PulseAudio, HDA Intel(INTEL HDMI), HDA Intel INTEL (HDMI Output)
<mackk431> is this an aptkeyring
<mackk431> $ gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 94C09C7F
<mackk431>   $ gpg --fingerprint 94C09C7F
<eagles0513875> if you open up kpackagekit and hit the 3rd option type in your password after hitting edit sources you can edit your third party repos as well as authentication of that repo in the authentication tab
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> larsaa: is pulseaudio an option
<mackk431> ok i see
<eagles0513875> thats just for security reasons we need to import the key
<mackk431> i am in the progress to get install as source and install it its not quite easy
<eagles0513875> ?
<mackk431> tor
<eagles0513875> what are you trying to install from source
<larsaa> eagles0513875: yes, but no sound when I click "Test",
<mackk431> cause sudo apt-get install tor doesnt work
<larsaa> mackk431: maybe sudo aptitude install tork will do it?
<mackk431> ok i try
<eagles0513875> larsaa: move it to the very first option on the list then test itewsh
<eagles0513875> mackk431: whats the name of the program you want to install and ill try and see if its in the repos for you
<mackk431> yes aptitude works install in progress now
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> !info tork
<ubottu> tork (source: tork): anonymity manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.30-2 (jaunty), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<eagles0513875> interesting
<larsaa> eagles0513875: maybe tork is just a frontend?
<mackk431> hm no wasnt working he says "no version found vor tor"
<eagles0513875> larsaa: no just seeing what it is and if it is front end it will pull the backend as a dependency
<mackk431> for
<eagles0513875> mackk431: you want to install tork right
<eagles0513875> !tork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tork
<mackk431> no its called tor
<SteBo> Hi! When upgrading my Jaunty system with KDE 4.2.3 from ppa, there is a conflict between the packages kdebase-runtime and kdesudo. The file /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu seems to be contained in both packages.
<SteBo> Is this a known problem? Is there a workaround of some kind?
<mackk431> what is tork?
<eagles0513875> !info tork > mackk431
<mackk431> tor ist this annonimyser network
<mackk431> is
<eagles0513875> SteBo: not sure i am having no issues with it did you get it from the kubuntu experimental ppa
<eagles0513875> mackk431: you can get your nick cloaked btw if you go into freenode channel they can cloak it
<eagles0513875> larsaa: did you move pulse audo to the top
<SteBo> eagles0513875: From deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<eagles0513875> SteBo: i thought it was still in the ppa kubuntu-experimental
<eagles0513875> hold on im asking in the devel channel i could be wrong
<eagles0513875> SteBo: havent had your issue though give me a 2nd
<SteBo> eagles0513875: ok, thank you
<mackk431> oh i see tork is for kde
<eagles0513875> mackk431: you on gnome
<eagles0513875> and also mackk431 it should work on either desktop
<mackk431> kubuntu kde
<eagles0513875> ok
<mackk431> thanks for help
<eagles0513875> SteBo: can you remove kdesudo and see if kdesudo functionality still works
<eagles0513875> no problem mackk431
<eagles0513875> larsaa: you still around
<larsaa> eagles0513875: yes, tried to move PulseAudio to the top, and test, but no luck...
<SteBo> eagles0513875: when trying to remove kdesudo it wants to remove some more important packages like update-manager-kde
<eagles0513875> hummm
<eagles0513875> larsaa: run this in command sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<eagles0513875> then test again
<eagles0513875> SteBo: can you file a bug and link it here to me please that way i can get it expedited to the devs
<SteBo> eagles0513875: against package kdebase-runtime?
<SteBo> eagles0513875: is it ok to file bugs against package versions that are not part of the official distribution?
<eagles0513875> SteBo: yes
<eagles0513875> SteBo: and yes it is. give as much detail as you can it makes life easier
<SteBo> eagles0513875: ok, will do
<eagles0513875> SteBo: can you link me once you post it please and thanks
<mackk431> he says now that he cant find trustworthy keys :(
<mackk431> so i dont know if i can trust the sourcecode of the tor client software
<eagles0513875> mackk431:  its in the repositories
<mackk431> Öffentlicher Schlüssel "Roger Dingledine <arma@mit.edu>" importiert
<mackk431> gpg: kein uneingeschränkt vertrauenswürdiger Schlüssel 016212F0 gefunden
<eagles0513875> mackk431: type this into command line sudo apt-get install tork
<eagles0513875> !paste | mackk431
<ubottu> mackk431: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mackk431> yes i did i am in the configuration process of tork
<eagles0513875> i never used tork before
<mackk431> in step one i shall import the keys
<SteBo> eagles0513875: Looks like this bug is known already https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/345776
<mackk431> if i copy the command to terminal he says that he cant find trustworthy key but he found a key that he dont trust
<SteBo> eagles0513875: But I haven't had this problem when upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04 a few days ago.
<eagles0513875> SteBo: subscribe your self to that bug so you can see whats goign on with it
<mackk431> but it will work i think
<eagles0513875> SteBo: recommend clean install normally
<eagles0513875> some things have changed
<eagles0513875> from intrepid to jaunty
<SteBo> eagles0513875: the upgrade worked fine for me.
<eagles0513875> SteBo: granted but for instance adept has been replaced with kpackagekit
<mackk431> it imported a public key
<SteBo> eagles0513875: I had to tweak some things, but most of my settings were preserverd.
<eagles0513875> SteBo: well your luck i always have issues
<SteBo> eagles0513875: thanks for yout help. :-) I'm out for lunch. bbiab
<eagles0513875> SteBo: no problem
<mackk431> jurgen@schrabbel:~/debian-packages$ gpg --verify /tmp/kde-jurgen/torkXhExlb.tmp /tmp/kde-jurgen/torkzPRmec.tmp
<mackk431> gpg: Signatur am So 12 Apr 2009 10:11:38 CEST mit DSA Schlüssel, ID 28988BF5, erfolgt
<mackk431> gpg: Korrekte Unterschrift von 'Roger Dingledine <arma@mit.edu>'
<mackk431> gpg: WARNUNG: Dieser Schlüssel trägt keine vertrauenswürdige Signatur!
<mackk431> gpg:          Es gibt keinen Hinweis, daß die Signatur wirklich dem vorgeblichen Besitzer gehört.
<mackk431> Haupt-Fingerabdruck  = B117 2656 DFF9 83C3 042B  C699 EB5A 896A 2898 8BF5
<mackk431> i think i cant use it
<eagles0513875> mackk431: please dont do that
<eagles0513875> !paste | mackk431
<ubottu> mackk431: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mackk431> ok
<eagles0513875> use that link ans also if you have tork working dont need to let us know what you are doing if you have questions or issues please feel free to post here
<eagles0513875> SteBo: you there right quick
<asraniel> how can this happen? suddendly my gf could not open her cd-rom drive anymore (there was no cd in it)
<SteBo> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> SteBo: can you add some info that you can confirm on kde 4.2.3 and some information about your rig like kernel architecture etc
<SteBo> eagles0513875: ok, will do after lunch.
<le_coq> why is it that my ubuntu after updating from 8.10 to 9.04 especially on FF and other i-net applications slows down dramatically?
<eagles0513875> le_coq: if you are on gnome #ubuntu is the channel for you if you are on kde you are in the right channel
<eagles0513875> larsaa: any luck
<larsaa> eagles0513875: unfortunately, thanks for all the help anyways, I see that I'm not alone with sound problems, will try again later
<eagles0513875> well i have that issue as well larsaa but im not on an intel audio card me switching to pulse audio works im on an nvidia mcp51 hd audio card
<eagles0513875> it seems like its a bug with either phonon or something else
<lokai> Are there any utilities that will merge mutiple PDFs into one?
<eagles0513875> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<eagles0513875> lokai: not sure to be honest i know adobe read pro does it on windows not sure on linux
<bazhang> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (jaunty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<eagles0513875> thanks bazhang didnt know bout that :)
<TefZe1> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<larsaa> eagles0513875: Seems like the sound problem is described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/364706
<TefZe1> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<TefZe1> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<TefZe1> hello world =)
<eagles0513875> thanks for the link larsaa
<ikonia> TefZe1: better to query the bot in a pm if you wawnt to do multiple queries
<TefZe1> it was just a test
<TefZe1> sry
<ikonia> TefZe1: no problem, maybe test in a pm next time, so the channel doesn't get flooded
<TefZe1> no prob
<ikonia> TefZe1: thank you
<asraniel> i hate beeing a computer scientist sometimes
<asraniel> i just spent 2 hours trying to explain to my gf how to get a cd on her ipod with linux
<asraniel> first k3b had a bug that it could not rip cds
<asraniel> then the dolphin music cd rip thing didn't work either
<asraniel> then i had to explain grip to her
<asraniel> that at least worked
<asraniel> then amarok could not see the ipod, because there is a packaging bug in 2.1 beta 1
<asraniel> then i tried to make her use gtkpod
<asraniel> which then complained that she has to recharge the ipod first (even though the ipod is completely recharged)
<asraniel> and all i wanted is to get in the park and get some sun
<ikonia> asraniel: this is offtopic in hre
<ikonia> asraniel: this channel is for kubuntu support only
<asraniel> ikonia: not really, this was kubuntu i'm talking about
<ikonia> asraniel: yes, but your not asking for support/discussion your just explaining about how bad you had to tell someone
<bazhang> asraniel, was there a question in there?
<asraniel> comon, it's not like the channel is crowded right now, i just had to express my feelings ;) but yes of course there are questions in it
<asraniel> for example
<ikonia> asraniel: doesn't matter if the channel is busy, there are off topic channels for chatting
<asraniel> ikonia: but it is not offtopic, because i was listing a bunch of bugs. But i'll start again in that case:
<ikonia> asraniel: then list the issue clearly without the 12 lines of pre-amble
<asraniel> anyone knows how to rip cds with k3b? even if lame is installed k3b gives a error about lame
<ikonia> asraniel: what's the error ?
<asraniel> ikonia: command failed: lame -h --tt
<ikonia> asraniel: is that it ?
<asraniel> ikonia: pretty much yes. i actually found somebody with the same problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+question/56092 , but there was no real solution
<ikonia> asraniel: have you tried running the command manually ?
<ahmed> i cannt install virtualbox the closed source it give me error
<ikonia> ahmed: then join #vbox as the closed source one we can't do anything about
<bazhang> libk3b3-extracodecs is installed asraniel ?
<eagles0513875> touche ikonia lol
<asraniel> ikonia: does not give a error here. But i don't have a audio cd here to test anyway, had to debug over icq on my gfs computer
<ikonia> asraniel: thats something thats worth trying when you get home
<asraniel> bazhang: i think so yes, they should be installed anyway when you install the nonfree stuff, no?  but sadly my gf is not online anymore, so i can't ask
<bazhang> asraniel, you need to install it separate from the -restricted-extras stuff
<asraniel> bazhang: ok, then i have to check that when she gets home. would be nice if it was possible to give more expressive error messages
<bazhang> asraniel, for future reference, apt-cache search package (in this case k3b) shows what you may be missing
<shadowhywind> hay all I saw that KDE 4.2.3 came out, so I went to add the repo , but everytime i update the lists, it come back saying it can't be verified
<eagles0513875> shadowhywind: your missing the repo pgp key
<shadowhywind> eagles0513875: how would I go about adding/creating that?
<eagles0513875> shadowhywind: give me a sec to give you a link
<shadowhywind> eagles0513875: thanks
<eagles0513875> shadowhywind: sry for taking so long
<shadowhywind> eagles0513875: ah no problems
<bazhang> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<eagles0513875> easier than what i was gonna suggest
<shadowhywind> ah hehe, giving that a try now
 * eagles0513875 makes not of that bot command
<shadowhywind> eagles0513875: thanks! that works!
<eagles0513875> shadowhywind: dont thank me thank bazhang
<adasz> how can i boot with a virtualbox from the other partision
<eagles0513875> shadowhywind: what is the key for that repo
<shadowhywind> 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<eagles0513875> shadowhywind: which command you use the first one
<eagles0513875> nm it works
<shadowhywind> heeh
<eagles0513875> actually doesnt
<shadowhywind> i ran gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 2836CB0A8AC93F7A ; gpg --export --armor 2836CB0A8AC93F7A | sudo apt-key add -
<FloridaGuy> how do i access my digital camera
<eagles0513875> shadowhywind: 2nd command isnt working
<shadowhywind> i know for me when I ran it, it kind of stalled out for like a min or two
<eagles0513875> i keep getting an error about no such file or directory
<maco> FloridaGuy: usually if you plug a digital camera in or insert its memory card into the computer, it'll be treated the same as a flash drive
<eagles0513875> shadowhywind: fixed it didnt know you needed the -
<FloridaGuy> maco, i have a kodac easyshare C813....windows dont even treat it as a flash drive
<shadowhywind> eagles0513875: ah, hehe well brb reboot time
<eagles0513875> shadowhywind: probably need to reboot as well
<maco> FloridaGuy: its fairly common for linux to treat things like usb mass storage when windows doesn't, but if that doesn't happen with this particular camera, i recommend just popping out the memory card and using that
<FloridaGuy> maco, i have picture in the camera's built in memory that i want
<maco> FloridaGuy: many laptops have a slot for camera memory cards. if yours doesn't, there are usb adapters or...actually, some HP printers (if you have one of those) have camera card slots so they can act as usb adapters
<tlvb> Is it possible to add a keyboard shortcut in kate so that alt+# will switch to open document #?
<tlvb> (like in gedit)
<maco> oh :-/
<maco> is it possible to move pics from internal memory to card on one of those cameras?
<maco> that's actually one piece of hardware i *haven't* tried
<maco> i mean, ive tried *my* camera, but not the family kodak easy share one
<maco> FloridaGuy: when you plug it in, if run "dmesg" on the command line right after, does it say anything about a device being plugged in?
<lvjiabin> Here ,no man ?
<lvjiabin> my kubuntu can not  reboot in x-window,  anyone know why?
<FloridaGuy> maco, it gives a tone of stuff
<lvjiabin_> shit ,dead again
<adasz> how can i boot from my windows partition in the virtualbox?
<adasz> how can i boot from my windows partition in the virtualbox?
<eagles0513875> adasz: you cannot you can accss stuff on it using ntfs-eg
<eagles0513875> !ntfs-3g | adasz
<ubottu> adasz: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<oleg> hi. installed ubuntu dual boot with lilo boot loader but it sees only linux and boots it by default, but no Windows. Can anyone help?
<sheytan> oleg: try sudo liloconfig
<SteBo> eagles0513875: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/345776/comments/12
<eagles0513875> thanks
<adasz> eagles0513875: i think you dont understand me, i want boot my windows partiotion in the virtualbox, so that i can play there games
<shadowhywind> eagles0513875: how'd the reboot go?
<maco> oh he left...ok then
<oleg> sheytan: i tried but in vain. It doesn't give me a choice but loads linux by default
<SteBo> bye :-)
<pushrax> oleg have you tried using a grrub editor?
<sheytan> he's using lilo
<sheytan> try expert mode
<pushrax> oh ok
<pushrax> only read part
<oleg> sheytan: when i make liloconfig it tells me it adds windows but does,t give a choice at boot
<sheytan> maybe try grub
<oleg> sheytan: grub doesn't work on my machine for some reasons
<adasz> eagles0513875: i think you dont understand me, i want boot my windows partiotion in the virtualbox, so that i can play there games
<lvjiabin_> Hi ,maco,please
<sheytan> oleg: maybe you're writing wrong windows partition in the liloconfig?
<pushrax> oleg: do you have a modern mobo
<lvjiabin_> my problem
<maco> oleg: is it a mac or some other type of hardwre that uses EFI?
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: patience :)
<oleg> maco: no. it's standard amd thing
<eagles0513875> adasz: you wont have very good performance running it a virtual machine performance will seriously be reduced that way
<oleg> sheytan: no i wrote correct partition
<pushrax> oleg: have you got it in legacy IDE mode?
<lvjiabin_> kubuntu can not  shutdown easly  in x-window,please why?
<oleg> pushrax: no I have sata drive
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: you need to be more specific on what version you use, what graphic card, etc.
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok,thank you very much ,Ee ,kde4.22  and with SB700  ati3200
<oleg> maybe I should make windows the default choice in lilo.conf?
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: I don't have this architecture, sry, can't help you
<Mamarok> ...
<weedar> How do I get the keys for the kubuntu-ppa mentioned in this channel's topic?
<weedar> There's no info on it on kubuntu.org
<pushrax> sata still works with legacy ide mode.  all that does is set the bridge to be more compatible and not go into AHCI mode
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok: and the kubuntu has been installed  in ubuntu !  Do you know  why?
<jimmy51_home> is anyone else's KRDC screen resolution really messed up since 9.04?
<adasz> eagles0513875: wayne xD can you tell me how can i boot it?
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: sry, I don't understand your question
<oleg> pushrax: i have award bios - where is that option?
<adasz> eagles0513875: i have the virtualbox from sun
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: how did you install it?
<pushrax> oleg: most likely in prefs
<bentob0x> hi, for some reason I cannot listen to amarok and having sound on a flash video at the same time.  It depends on what software I start first.  If I start Amarok, play music and then watch youtube, Amarok has sound and not youtube and vice versa.  This is also true with amarok/VLC or VLC/flash etc
<Mamarok> weedar: check the launchpad website of the PPA, you can find the key there
<adasz> eagles0513875: i have the virtualbox from sun
<weedar> Mamarok: I'm trying, but I can't seem to find it for some weird reason...
<pushrax> oleg: guessing though. AHCI mode makes most mobo's detect hardrives differently then what we are all used to.  AHCI only offers hotpluging and soem queuing features.
<pushrax> oleg: just look over your bios settings as it seesm your prolbem is base level, not os.
<oleg> pushrax: so to what mode should I switch?
<pushrax> oleg: IDE
<sheytan> oleg: what's the lilo error massage? (is there any?)
<Mamarok> weedar: the key is in the middle of the page, right below the sources-list entries box
<afeijo> morning
<pushrax> oleg: you shouldn't see any speed loss.  you'll probably get more speed.
<oleg> sheytan: no errors, just loads Linux and doesn't give a choice
<pushrax> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Host_Controller_Interface
<sheytan> oleg: did you select the right wait time?
<weedar> Mamarok: found it just when you wrote your reply, thanks though :) I think my brain has already started it's weekend =)
<oleg> sheytan: yes 20s but now I set windows to default - maybe this will help?
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:  Oh,I am sorry !  that  is ,my computer is a desktop  with the ati_3200  graphic card. and  the  soft  systerm is  kubuntu with kde4.22(the last upgrade)
<sheytan> i don't know
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: you said Ee previousley...
<lex> ciao
<pushrax> oleg: also was your windows partition on a primary partition and set for boot flag?
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: how did you install Kubuntu?
<oleg> pushrax: yes it is - i mean the boot flag and primary partition
<eagles0513875> !wine | adasz
<ubottu> adasz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pushrax> oleg: well I' be checkign your bios
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: what has wine to do with virtualbox?
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:  installed in gnome enviroment
<oleg> pushrax: well i had mandriva dual-booted with windows 2 days ago  and it worked. Don't think is bios problem
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: trying to give him another alternative to what hes asking cuz i have never seen booting another partition on the same drive in virtual box
<pushrax> Question.  is there a way to select keyboard type without editing xorg manually?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: that's not exactly what he is looking for I guess...
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: is what he wants even possible
<Mamarok> pushrax: system settings -> keyboard and locale
<pushrax> Mamarok: ok looking
<lvjiabin_> pushrax :  maybe can setup the keyboard in x-window
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: well, that's the whole point of virtualization, isn't it?
<lvjiabin_> pushrax:something like systerm-setup
<pushrax> lvjiabin_: ok thx too.  Mamarok looked in systemsettings and you can't pick brand.
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: so it's normal you have both Gnomw and KDE, why do you ask?
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: true but i have yet to see a way to access another non virtual partition or drive from the same machien that one is on linux on
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok: But ,for nomal, I cant shutdown in x-window  with kde
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: well, yes, if you started KDE from the beginning
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:something may  brush
<Mamarok> brush?
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:crash
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:yes, of course,I  started from beginning
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: what is your native language? I think you would better ask in your mothertongue as I don't really understand your questions
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:sorry,my poor  english
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: you don't have to excuse yourself, just tell me what is your native language, there might be a channel for it
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:Chinese!
<Mamarok> !cz | lvjiabin_
<ubottu> lvjiabin_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Mamarok> oops, that was wrong...
<Mamarok> !ch | lvjiabin_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Mamarok> !cn | lvjiabin_
<ubottu> lvjiabin_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Mamarok> there you go :)
<sheytan> ok, time for bike :D see ya all
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:Ok,i have known,But there is no man can solve such problem
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: ok, let's try again then
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: you say you can't shutdown your computer?
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:yes
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: what happens exactly, does it close KDE?
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:no ,just black screen with the mouse
<icewind> I also have the same problem when shutting down, sometimes KDE won't quit
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: you mean, it goes black without shutting down KDE?
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:yes
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: did you do a clean install of Jaunty?
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: it does that to me as well sometimes but also there is osmething that keeps cancelling my logout restart or shutdown
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:what is Jaunty?
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: you have installed Kubuntu 9.04 or did you upgrade a distribution?
<Mamarok> p.04 = Jaunty
<Mamarok> 9.04 even
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:no
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: no what?
<folkface> hello, can someone help me? My screen is stuck in 640 x 480 and nothing i do will change it?
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:I install 9.04  at the beginning
<xeenon> hi, where i can find help in german here?
<Pici> !de | xeenon
<Mamarok> !de | xeenon
<ubottu> xeenon: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xeenon> ty
<Mamarok> xeenon: try #kubuntu-de
<Mamarok> the bot semms not to know about :(
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:the  ubuntu 9.04 DVD
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: ok, that was my question about the clean install
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - the Network Manager widget in Kubuntu Jaunty (that replaced knetworkmanager) - is there any way to tell it to store wireless keys outside of kwallet?
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: there is a known problem with logging out of KDE in Jaunty on some systems, but not for shutdown AFAIK
<icewind> Mamarok: I don't think the shutdown problem is related to any version of Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> folkface , what graphics card ?
<icewind> I had the problem on 3 different kubuntu  instalation, both clean 8.10, 8.10 upgraded to 9.04 and clean 9.04
<ToreadorVampire> I'm getting ticked off that [the second I log into my laptop] I am immediately prompted for my kwallet password just to connect to the wireless network (that I use every day)
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: kwallet is the only place to store passwords
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Argh :(
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: enable the "Allow always" setting and it will not ask you all the time
<folkface> BluesKaj: an old geforce4 nvidia thing - nvidia settings shows it detects crt monitor
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:somthing can do to solve this ?
<BluesKaj> ToreadorVampire , if you find a solution let me know ..that wallet thing is nothing but a PITA
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: then you only need the kwallet password once you log in, that's it
<kyle_> my amorok isnt working you guys getting any problems?
<lvjiabin_> kyle:of course no
<Mamarok> hey , kwallet can store the passwords for all the session, just configure it right
<Mamarok> I only get prompted once, that's it
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Yeah, that's what I mean - the second I have [already authenticated] using my usual username/password I am immediately prompted to authenticate again
<folkface> BluesKaj: onboard graphics do the same thing :(
<kyle_> everytime i click on it it shows the logo and thats it
<Mamarok> kyle_: which Amarok
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Indeed - kwallet only prompts me once - but I don't want it to prompt me "the second I log in, just to be able to use my laptop"
<kyle_> audio player the one that comes with the disk
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: if you disable kwallet, you will have to enter *all* the passwords by hand every time
<lvjiabin_> kyle:but  it  is always no-friendly with chinese
<Mamarok> these are the basics of Linux security, without you don't have a secure system
<BluesKaj> folkface, lspci | grep VGA . then search adept or package manager with the make & model and you get a list of driver, look in the lists for your card
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Yes ... but knetworkmanager had a setting "store this wireless key outside kwallet in a plain text file - INSECURE, NOT ADVISED" - but it was a godsend
<kyle_> lol im not chinese
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: bring us chinese developers then the situation will improve...
<Mamarok> kyle_: which version
<kyle_> im not to sure.. how do you check
<kyle_> its the default one that comes with kubuntu
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:Haha ,that is a problem for me
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: there is a fundamental difference between a user login and password authentication, from the security POV
<Mamarok> kyle_: what version of Kubuntu do yu have?
<Mamarok> you*
<BluesKaj> folkface , i disabled my onboard graphics in thew BIOS sfter installing my new nvidia pci card
<kyle_> how do you check what version it is
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Right, but it's annoying as hell that - from the user perspective - I have two authentications to go through before I can do anything at all
<Mamarok> lvjiabin_: well, then don't complain, no chiese developers who give a hand, no improvement
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: don't complain, at least you have a secure system, unless other OS..
<folkface> BluesKaj: I may try that then, did you have this problem?
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: typing 2 passwords a day is not much
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> I'm not saying I mind typing 2 passwords per day
<ToreadorVampire> I appreciate what kwallet does
<ToreadorVampire> And I like it
<ToreadorVampire> But I don't want kwallet to get involved in my wireless config
<jimmy51_home> how do i browse to a windows file share in dolphin?
<Mamarok> kyle_: you don't know which version of Kubuntu you have you mean?
<BluesKaj> folkface. yes but it was in intrepid not jaunty
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: it doesn't get "involved"
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok: Just for a juke !In China ,there is rere linuxser!  and i  just a student for hardware!
<kyle_> oee
<Mamarok> if you don't want it to store the password, remove it, and type all the Passwords separately every time
<kyle_> oww* i got jaunty
<ToreadorVampire> Because my wireless config is low-security enough that I really don't give a stuff whether the wireless key is encrypted in a kwallet or just sits in a plain text file in my home directory
<lvjiabin_> Mamarok:thank you ,also!
<Mamarok> kyle_: sou you have Amarok 2.0.2 then
<kyle_> i dont know the version of amarok i got
<BluesKaj> Mamarok , is there a tutorial somewhere for configuring Wallet , I don't understand it very well.
<kyle_> probably
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: there is no alternative AFAIK
<ToreadorVampire> And it's aggravating that the kwallet dialog appears immediately on login, because my wireless networking is requesting a password from kwallet
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: open the wallet in your system tray
<yoshiy> Hello, does anyone know how i can get the sound of more than one programm at a time working? I am using Jaunty 9.04
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: you really don't want to understand, don't you?
<icewind> jimmy51_home: If it's a samba file share (most probably), Goto network in the places menu -> Smaba shares -> Name of share
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> No, I do understand, and I really really do - but you seem to be talking at a cross-purpose to me
<ToreadorVampire> You're banging the security drum, and in that regard you're preaching to the converted
<folkface> BluesKaj: i have nvidia-glx-96 - should i have 71? it's a GeForce4 MX 460
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: well, you have two possibilities, use kwallet or not use it :)
<jimmy51_home> icewind: i don't see a places menu
<jimmy51_home> is it in dolphin?
<Mamarok> not using it means typing all the passwords separately, I don't see where the problem is
<ToreadorVampire> Mmm, but nm doesn't seem to have a "don't use kwallet and just store the password in a plaintext file" option
<BluesKaj> Mamarok. yeah , what now .set the time to 999?
<ToreadorVampire> Which is what's anoying me
<jimmy51_home> icewind: oh, duh.  the bar on the left
<ToreadorVampire> I DO want to use kwallet for all of my other passwords
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: ?
<ToreadorVampire> Just no wireless
<ToreadorVampire> not*
<pushrax> folkface: have you tired adding the repository https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: then don't
<kyle_> god damnit even kplayer is having problems with my mp3s
<BluesKaj> Mamarok , I don't see any wireless optins
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, lemme see then
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: there is an option "Never use kwallet" for that particular password
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Oh?  Where?  I don't see that
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: wireless options? You were asking about kwallet
<BluesKaj> yes
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: when you are asked if you want to store it
<folkface> pushrax: no, but i will, can't hurt? (me anymore)
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: but kwallet loads always on KDE login, unless you change it's settings
<pushrax> folkface: add that with the pgp key then refresh kpackage a few time to register the new items
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: open the wallet, go to the passwords and remove those you don't want to have in
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Yeah, that's fine - I just don't want to 'authenticate' to kwallet immediately on login (because networkmanger was asking for a password) - I want to authenticate to kwallet when I actually use something that has a significant password - like an sftp share or something
<Mamarok> and next time it asks you if you want to use kwallet for that partivular password, tell it not to
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: kwallet loads as soon as an app needs it
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: and you only have to open it once per session
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, where are the oprions to store the wireless pw in wallet
<ToreadorVampire> I know that - I don't want network manager to "need it"
<ToreadorVampire> That's the whole issue
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: open the wallet, click on the wallet icon, the rest is self explaining IMHO
<BluesKaj> Mamarok , self explanatory ...I'm not a genius but no dummy either, but there's nothing self explanatory about it
<Mamarok> BluesKaj, ToreadorVampire : check this picture: http://myriam.kollide.net/kwallet.png
<ToreadorVampire> Yeah, I see that now - I can edit the wallet manually
<ToreadorVampire> Also, as an aside I do hate when a system-tray icon doesn't present it's "on left click" action in the popup menu that appears "on right click"
<ToreadorVampire> Coz I generally explore the options by right-clicking, if there is an 'undocumented in the popup menu" action on left click I will usually not notice its existence :(
<ToreadorVampire> But oh well
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: right click on the panel, Configure kdewallet, Authentication Policy
<Mamarok> well, actually Access Control
<ToreadorVampire> Mmm, I see that
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, yeah Ive had that up for 5 mins , but what do i do with it ?
<ToreadorVampire> Right, brb, gonna log out and then log back in
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: you mean the picture I showed you?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Mamarok> click on the maps section of each app that uses the wallet to locat the passwords
<Mamarok> remove those you don't want kdewallet to use
<Mamarok> there is an option to see the password in clear once you are on the setting
<BluesKaj> why remove ? , I want the passwords to work automatically ...isn't that what this thing does ?
<Mamarok> the check box above the right window part: "Show values"
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: then I don't understand your problem :)
<Mamarok> it does, and very well for me
<Mamarok> just don't expect it to store your user password for the X login, as kdewallet is a GUI app and only works once you are logged in
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, I must be missing the point here ...doesn't wallet remember your pws for various functions and autmatically open apps that require them ?
<Mamarok> no, the other way round, it stores the passwords and is opened by the app using it
<BluesKaj> what good is that ?
<Mamarok> so if you open Kmail as the first app in KDE it will promt you to open kwallet
<BluesKaj> if it keeps asking for bloody pws
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: a wallet is to store various passwords, and you use a master password to acceed those
<Mamarok> no need to type the other passwords again
<Mamarok> with the wallet you use *one* password for all the apps
<Mamarok> just allow the app to use the wallet allways and yo will not be promted every time
<lokai> Anyone have experience in photoshop?
<Mamarok> lokai: photoshop is not Free Software, you will have to ask in a photoshop channel
<lokai> I'm not allowed in, unfortunately.
<lokai> Have to be invited =(
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, I'm looking for a way to avoid using pws every time they're required , not be prompted for them :)
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: that doesn't work in Linux
<kyle_> how come my audio is realiying on the pulse driver instead of my ATI .. is there a way i can change this
<Mamarok> else it would make the system insecure
<Mamarok> kyle_: change the order in systemsettings -> multimedia
<Mamarok> push pulseaudio to the bottom
<kyle_> its at the bottom
<kyle_> still it runs it first
<kyle_> i test my ATI and it works fine
<Mamarok> kyle_: I have the same problem, try removing phononrc in .kde/share/config/
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, yeah ,l 'm aware of that , but I'm the only person using this box so why should I need all that security when most stuff like banking and wifi already has it's own security already set up .
<Mamarok> kyle_: actually it is called phonondevicesrc
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: then use the login without password
<kyle_> ill search my computer.. do you know where i can find it
<Mamarok> kyle_: told you the path already ^^
<kyle_> so its root/ then what
<Mamarok> kyle_: no, it's in your home directory
<kyle_> alright
<Mamarok> don't use sudo, not needed
<kyle_> not there
<p4tr0p1> hi folks
<Mamarok> kyle_: it is, don't forget the dot in front of .kde...
<Mamarok> kyle_: if you use Dolphin for that, you will have to use the "Show hidden files" option from the View menu
<SteBo> Hi! How can I integrate KNotes into Kontact (I'm using KDE 4.2.3). I know this was possible in earlier KDE releases, but I cannot find how to do it with the current release.
<Fabien__> Bonjour, je pense avoir un probleme il m est impossible de me connecter à mon reseau wifi ( NETGEAR)
<Mamarok> !fr | Fabien__
<ubottu> Fabien__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<AceKing> Hi everyone, I'm a super noob to Ubuntu. I downloaded a security cam program that I want to install. The extension is .tar.gz I extracted the archive but don't know how to install it
<SteBo> AceKing: Is there no README or INSTALL file included?
<icewind> AceKing: look if the is a makefile in the folder
<AceKing> ok
<genii> AceKing: Is it called "zoneminder" ?
<Mamarok> SteBo: about Kontact: Menu Settings ->configure Knotact
<Mamarok> then you can chosse what app you want to show in kontact
<AceKing> Yes Zoneminder
<Mamarok> choose even
<genii> AceKing: You didn't need to get anything for that from outside the repositories then
<Mamarok> SteBo: what would you need a README or INSTALL for in a binary package?
<SteBo> Mamarok: KNotes is not available in this dialog.
<genii> AceKing: You can already install zoneminder from Add/Remove
<Mamarok> SteBo: is it installed?
<SteBo> Mamarok: To read the install instructions.
<SteBo> Mamarok: Yes, KNotes is installed.
<AceKing> genii, I didn't see it in there
<genii> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.3-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 980 kB, installed size 4336 kB
<genii> AceKing: Make sure the "universe" repository is enabled
<Mamarok> SteBo: which version of KDE do you use?
<SteBo> Mamarok: 4.2.3 from ppa
<Mamarok> oh, just seen it, never mind
<Mamarok> it shows up here in kontact without problem, didn't even have to configure it
<AceKing> I am so new at this I feel stupid... How do I do that genii?
<SteBo> Mamarok: not for me :-(
<Mamarok> SteBo: which version does Kontact show for you?
<SteBo> Mamarok: 1.4.3
<SteBo> Mamarok: perhaps this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172139 ?
<SteBo> Mamarok: investigating...
<Mamarok> SteBo: same version here, strange
<genii> AceKing: Usually from within the Add/Remove system... I am on an older version which uses Adept, if you have that go to "Edit software sources" or so on bottom left and then check off "Community-maintained Open-source software"
<genii> Bah netsplit
<Mamarok> SteBo: I have kjots installed too, and knotes shows in Kontact...
<scherfa> Hello, has anyone else problems installing kde 4.2.3 -> kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.2.3) brocken ?
<SteBo> scherfa: had the same problem. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/345776/comments/12
<scherfa> SteBo: Thanks.
<SteBo> Mamarok: I haven't had KJots installed. Now I installed it and I have a Notes component in Kontact. But the Notes from KNotes and KJots seem to be distinct from each other. Kind of confusing...
<Mamarok> those are different apps, it's getting stranger and stranger :)
<kyle_> i deleted it and it still goes to pulse
<SteBo> Mamarok: Yes, the notes-component in Kontact is KJots... the systray-thing is KNotes.... reminds me about KEdit, KWrite, Kate, ... ;-)
<genii> AceKing: From before the netsplit: Usually from within the Add/Remove system... I am on an older version which uses Adept, if you have that go to "Edit software sources" or so on bottom left and then check off "Community-maintained Open-source software"
<AceKing> Ok
<Mamarok> SteBo: right, very strange, I always assumed it was Knotes that was used by Kontact
<AceKing> Let me check
<genii> AceKing: The newer system of kpackage ot so I don't know yet.
<SteBo> Mamarok: Me too. Hopefully these apps will be unified one day. Makes no sense to have ones notes distributed in different apps.
<Mamarok> exactly
<AceKing> There is nothing there that I see
<kyle_> i just want to delete the pulse drive
<kyle_> i dont know why its even there
<AceKing> How would I do an install from the extracted folder?
<Mamarok> kyle_: I think it comes in through another app, like libxine1-all-plugins
<Mamarok> kyle_: there already is a bug filed for that in Launchpd
<kyle_> whens the launchpd and how an i get it
<kyle_> i like my media more than anything.. and it was perfectly fine yesterday
<Mamarok> kyle_: it will not help you, there is no fix for that bug yet I fear
<kyle_> damn
<Mamarok> kyle_: did you remove the phonondevicesrc file?
<kyle_> is ur media working?
<kyle_> yup
<kyle_> still no improvements
<Mamarok> kyle_: it works when I start KDE again
<pushrax> question. any hints on a ISO mount that will act as a dvd once mounted, not a part of the filesystem of the hd?
<Mamarok> pushrax: could you reformulate your question please? not that clear to me
<pushrax> sorry should say that again.  isot hat also triggers as a device
<Mamarok> pushrax: I still don't get it, maybe someone else, sry :)
<pushrax> Mamarok: I have a windows game dvd which I want to mount to install through wine
<Mamarok> oh, right
<pushrax> Mamarok: using fuseiso to mount the image but it's not triggering the device list
<pushrax> Mamarok: even though I can see the mnount files in the place I mounted it to
<kyle_> im going to try reformating it
<kyle_> cause it was working when i first installed
<AceKing> genii: Did you mean you don't know if it would work for me?
<Mamarok> pushrax: can't you just mount it as a normal device and then launch the install.exe?
<Mamarok> kyle_: what do you want to reformat?
<pushrax> Mamarok: yep but the game will want to think it's a cd/dvd as there's two iso's
<pushrax> Mamarok: I think I can tell winecgf to read the directory as a drive letter.
<genii> AceKing: Since I'm not familiar with the newer default package manager (which is named something like kpackagekit) If you are using that and not Adept someone else would need to tell you how to enable "universe" repository in that application.
<kyle_> kubuntu
<Mamarok> pushrax: oh, now I get it, but still, I'm not a wine expert, you have to find someone else to help you, sry
<pushrax> Mamarok: the game is Retun to Krondor. It probably wont work anyway
<Mamarok> kyle_: don't, that will not solve your prblem
<Mamarok> kyle_: formatting is a Windows solution to a non-solution, no need to do that in Windows
<kyle_> well it was working when i installed it yesterday
<pushrax> Mamarok: I've workied it out.  I thought there maybe a application that did it all.  I tried a gtk one but it couldn't detect the image as iso
<AceKing> genii: Ok, thanks for helping me
<Mamarok> still, you don't have to reformat your drive, it's useless
<genii> AceKing: You're welcome
<kyle_> well there is no solution lol
<Mamarok> kyle_: yes, there is, remove the phonondevicesrc, then start kde again
<SteBo> Bye! Thanks for your support! :-)
<kyle_> im going to try a day of googling reformat for a answere and if theres nothing im going to
<Mamarok> SteBo: bye...
<kyle_> alright
<Mamarok> kyle_: reformat is not a solution
<Mamarok> not in Linux
<Mamarok> right, so much for patience...
<genii> Mamarok: Kids these days. ;)
<Mamarok> genii: ;)
<Mamarok> I have to go, still some work lying around here...
<bentob0x> hi, for some reason I cannot listen to amarok and having sound on a flash video at the same time.  It depends on what software I start first.  If I start Amarok, play music and then watch youtube, Amarok has sound and not youtube and vice versa.  This is also true with amarok/VLC or VLC/flash etc
<bentob0x> it seems that whatever the first software that 'takes' control of the sound card will keep it without sharing it
<Mamarok> bentob0x: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<bentob0x> yes Mamarok
<bentob0x> 9.04
<Mamarok> bentob0x: there you have the culprit
<bentob0x> ah
<Mamarok> try to remove as many pulseaudio packages you can
<bentob0x> :(
<Mamarok> then remove .kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc
<Mamarok> restart kde
<pucko-> is pulseaudio not compatible with kde, or is it just that pulseaudio is buggy?
<Mamarok> it will work for some time, but no guarantee
<Mamarok> pulseudio is buggy
<Mamarok> and kde doesn't need it, it's getting installed by some other app
<bentob0x> can I not install the dev packages for instance?
<Mamarok> bentob0x: how could that help?
<bentob0x> might be an update that fix things up but that isn't yet into mainstream packages?
<Mamarok> bentob0x: the dev packages don't update stuff, they only give you packages needed for development
<Mamarok> so unless you are a developer you don't need them
<Mamarok> bentob0x: actually, I have the same problem than you do, since Jaunty Alpha 6
<Mamarok> ok, I'm off for now, later
<genii> Mamarok: Have fun.
<bentob0x> Mamarok: yes, it started with the 9.04 RC
<asiBenlik> türkçe bilen var mı? aramızda
<genii> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<eagles0513875> is there an mirc client for linux
<geek_> eagles0513875: no.
<eagles0513875> :( ok or somethign that is based of mirc
<geek_> there are many IRC clients, but mirc woul need to run in wine
<eagles0513875> geek_: all i really need is something that will work wiht mirc written scripts
<Laeborg> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Dragnslcr> eagles0513875- most IRC clients support scripting, they just use a real language instead of the annoying mIRC language
<Dragnslcr> eagles0513875- unfortunately, neither Konversation nor Quassel can do event-based triggers
<eagles0513875> ok Dragnslcr thanks
<eagles0513875> reason im asking is there is this friends msn based chatrooms that if you dont have ie you can use this mirc script to connect
<geek_> eagles0513875: wine !
<eagles0513875> ok geek just explaining what im trying to do
<ToreadorVampire> Urgh :(  Well that was a frustrating hour, or however long that took
<eagles0513875> anyone else on quassel who has a nick that is cloaked
<ToreadorVampire> So - first annoyance with the new network manager basically seems to have no solution except "cripple kwallet" :(
<eagles0513875> ToreadorVampire: are you trying out the newer snapshot that is in kubuntu-experimental ppa
<reinhold> After upgrading to jaunty, my Xorg permanently uses between 20 and 100% CPU and the fan is on permanently. Does anyone have an idea what might be wrong?
<ToreadorVampire> eagles0513875> No, I'm using the Jaunty repos/stable version
<eagles0513875> ToreadorVampire: there is a way you can bypass kwallet and using the network manager widget
<eagles0513875> its not pretty though
<reinhold> BTW, my graphics card is a 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ToreadorVampire> This is a production machine, so I don't like installing any software from svn
<ToreadorVampire> eagles0513875> Ack, I asked that ~an hour ago and was told "no you can't"
<eagles0513875> ToreadorVampire: last night i was working on getting a connection and i was able to but using a static ip and not dhcp
<Dragnslcr> reinhold- I know there have been issues with the Intel drivers lately, but I don't know any of the details. The wiki and/or forums probably have plenty of info though
<eagles0513875> if you are willing to use a static ip its a quick easy fix and just ignore the network manager all together
<eagles0513875> reinhold: the release notes have mention of issues with intel graphics
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway - I have crippled kwallet now and it works kind-of-satisfactorially, except I'm aware that kwallet is basically now doing basically nothing
<ToreadorVampire> IE:  I configured kwallet with an empty/blank password
<eagles0513875> ToreadorVampire: is this wired connection or wifi
<ToreadorVampire> eagles0513875> wifi
<eagles0513875> then my solution wont apply :(
<eagles0513875> my solution was for a wired desktop though
<ToreadorVampire> I have no problems with my wired connection, but the wifi connection I use pretty much daily - I got so angry that network-manager was storing the wireless key in kwallet, because it caused a kwallet "open your wallet" dialog immediately on logging in :(
<eagles0513875> ToreadorVampire: granted but actually i like it storing my pass in there
<eagles0513875> ToreadorVampire: from what i have been testing of a newer snapshot of it even if you dc close the wallet entierly dc your wifi connection then have it auto connect it will auto connect without kwallet even open
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway - second annoyance is that in "Use manual DNS" mode the manually-configured DNS servers go below the DHCP-handed-out DNS servers in my resolv.conf
<ToreadorVampire> And that's a pain, I want my manually-configured DNS server FIRST (because it is providing me with overrides for my local network)
<mkargar> how to install packages from way kubuntu DVD's?
<eagles0513875> also be warned about another issue and upstream dev and i cannot be sure if this is caused by a driver issue or something else. there is obviously a hardware switch to control turning on and off the card as well as a software one and sometimes the software one turns the hardware off causing the software to work but only partially and eventually youll dc from your network and the only way to reconnect is to reboot.
<eagles0513875> ToreadorVampire: there is an option
<eagles0513875> ToreadorVampire: open up your wifi connection you should see dhcp with manual dns. a reboot will be required to get that up and running as i have found out using static ip on wifi
<ToreadorVampire> But - I can't seem to find a way of getting network manager to prioritise my own manually configured DNS server :(  I was wondering if there was a way to catch that as network manager writes to /etc/resolv.conf - and either delete the DHCP-given DNS server or move it to the bottom of the list
<ikonia> surly if it's a driver issue it will depend on the network card ?
<ToreadorVampire> eagles0513875> Nah, I tried that - it does add my manually-configured DNS server into my /etc/resolv.conf but not in the order I wanted it
<eagles0513875> ikonia: thats a possibility as well thing is neither the upstream dev nor i can be sure at this point
<ToreadorVampire> The DNS server I manually configured goes below the one that DHCP gave me
<ToreadorVampire> I want it above
<ikonia> eagles0513875: thats what I mean, if it was a network card driver issue wouldn't it be speciic to a network card
<ToreadorVampire> Because the DNS system uses DNS servers in the order it finds them
<ikonia> eagles0513875: or are you suggesting it's a problem with all wireless network card open/closed source ?
<ubuntu99> hmm quassel irc looks nice
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i dunno as of right now i have yet to see another bug of the same issue. dunno right now if its with all open and closed sourc cards
<peaches> ubuntu99: yeah kvirc is good too
<ikonia> eagles0513875: well.......if no-one else has mentioned it yet, I doubt it's "all" cards
<eagles0513875> ikonia: im starting to think its the b43-fwcutter reverse engineerd driver
<eagles0513875> Peace-: there is a newer snapshot of it in kubuntu-experimental if you want to be able to test out the themes feature
<ikonia> eagles0513875: a specific card/module is a possability
<eagles0513875> miss type peaches see what i said above
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why are you suggesting people start using experimental
<peaches> eagles0513875: oh i compile the svn
<ikonia> eagles0513875: this is support
<eagles0513875> sry i go back to trying to get crysis to work under wine
<ToreadorVampire> lol
<peaches> eagles0513875: i saw a youtube video about that. it had horrible graphics in the end though
<ubuntu99> cu && have a nice day
<eagles0513875> peaches: pm
<mkargar> how to install packages from way kubuntu DVD's?
<baxeico> hi, i've a question. kde 4.2.3 will be ever published as a recommended update to Kubuntu Jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> baxeico: eventually, it'll need a bit of testing first to make sure there are no regressiosn
<baxeico> thanks
<kyle_> im having problems with my wireless not saving my SSID and security key
<kyle_> so each time i log in i have to re-tye it
<TefZe1_> i have the same probleme
<ikonia> JontheEchidna: do you have 2 minutes for a pm please ?
<TefZe1_> the only way to save it is to use kdewallet
<kyle_> KD wallet starts up on start up.. and im 99% sure i already saved it on it
<kyle_> still having problems
<JontheEchidna> ikonia: sure
<draik> Hello everyone. Quick question. How do I get DVD playback to work? I followed all instructions and made the necessary upgrades
<jason_froebe> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jason_froebe> draik - follow instructions for installing the medibuntu repos
<mandingoceo> got a question im have been getting my ass kicked i have 810 installed with alsa 19 but i cant get my audio working over hdmi
<eagles0513875> !ohmy | mandingoceo
<ubottu> mandingoceo: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mandingoceo> k
<mandingoceo> can any1 help me with audio from hdmi under kubuntu 810 with alsa 19
<jussi01> mandingoceo: can you explain a little more of what you have done, and exactly what isnt working?
<draik> How do I get DVD playback to work? I followed all of the instructions and made the necessary upgrades. DVD playback won't work because of encryption.
<icewind> draik:do you have the medibuntu packages installed?
<draik> icewind: Yes.
<icewind> draik:can you make sure that you also installed libdvdcss2
<BluesKaj> draik , kubuntu-restricted-extras , ffmpeg
<draik> icewind: Yes, I did that
<BluesKaj> did what ?
<mandingoceo> well i installed 810 and all updates with alsa 19 but i cant get audio over hdmi
<a_ok> although LOCK_SCREEN=true i still do not get a lock when i hibernate
<draik> BluesKaj: libdvdcss2
<pucko-> mandingoceo, are you using an intel video card?
<BluesKaj> draik , install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mandingoceo> oh sorry no its onboard geforce 8200
<BluesKaj> it contains the updated version of libdvdcss
<icewind> draik:did you try it with multiply dvds?
<draik> Lost internet. :(
<kyle__> im having problems saving my icons in the quick launch widget
<kyle__> as soon as i restart it goes back to default
<mandingoceo> pucko any ideas
<draik_> BluesKaj: Sorry, I lost internet connection on the desktop
<mandingoceo> i have been fighting this for about a week and i dont know what im doing wrong
<draik_> Sadly, that still happens after the upgrade to 9.04
<afeijo> I had to install from the scratch 9.04 last night
<icewind> draij_:did you try multiply dvd's?
<draik_> icewind: multiply dvds?
<draik_> Got it. It works now. Thanks BluesKaj. I guess I was just missing the extra codecs.
<icewind> draik_: if you tried it with one or with more dvds
<draik_> icewind: It's an ISO and no, I haven't tried it otherwise
<pucko-> mandingoceo, sorry, no. but I assume nvidia has some documentation about it?
<BluesKaj> draik_, yeah libdvdcss2 was fine for hardy but the latest restricted extras includes it so as to save time
<draik_> BluesKaj: Great. Thanks for the help on the package
<BluesKaj> draik_, np :)
<eagles0513875> how can i force umount to unmount a device
<icewind> umount -f I think
<kyle__> does anyone know if theres a p2p like lime wire for kubuntu
<icewind> kyle_:frostwire
<kyle__> thanks
<genii> eagles0513875: You should start reading more of the manpages ;)
<eagles0513875> genii: i do
<eagles0513875> this is upsetting it keeps telling me 2nd cd that is in drive and not installing anything that device is busy
<Dragnslcr> kyle__- if you're looking for just a BitTorrent client, ktorrent works well
<maco> what package provides the "gtk themes" section of systemsettings -> appearance? that whole chunk is missing from above emoticons on the left
<genii> eagles0513875: If you have something using the mountpoint it won't be able to umount. like if command prompt is in /media/cdrom       or file browser is looking at it, etc etc
<kyle__> yeh i got my torrents
<eagles0513875> genii: i have an installer in wine running that is all and if i cancel it then the install gets cancelled
<kyle__> but sometimes i like downloading single songs
<devilsadvocate> kyle__: i believe amule works
<NADIE__> hi
<cinex> hi
<icewind> hi
<i3ooi3oo> higher
 * i3ooi3oo wins
<draik_> highest
<i3ooi3oo> damn did not thinkg of that
<icewind> higherest
<draik_> most higherst
<Deekay> yo, how do i add the Knetworkmanager icon to the systray?
<Deekay> actually i don't even know where that program went after i downloaded it
<icewind> more higherest
<icewind> I think just by starting knetworkmanager
<Deekay> where do i even find it, its not showing here
<cinex> u could put knetworkmanager.desktop into ~/.kde/Autostart
<eagles0513875> Deekay: just type knetworkmanager in konsole and it will start
<icewind> or you can use alt+f2
<Deekay> now it will boot when i start kubuntu?
<icewind> for that you can do what cinex said
<Kovert> !sslnow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sslnow
<Kovert> !rssnow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rssnow
<i3ooi3oo> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Kovert> ? after upgrading to jaunty I find the rssnow engine is notr installed
<Kovert> how can I fix
<eagles0513875> !info rssnow
<ubottu> Package rssnow does not exist in jaunty
<icewind> Deekay:copying "/usr/share/applications/knetworkmanager.desktop" to "/home/username/.kde/autostart"
<icewind> will make networkmanager start with kde
<eagles0513875> Kovert: it doesnt exist in jaunty
<Kovert> eagles0513875: however the plazmoid still does
<Deekay> thanks ^.^
<eagles0513875> Kovert: from looking at it on the widget open up settings and set the rssfeeds you want to connect to
<Kovert> eagles0513875: correct however if the engine is not installed it doesnt work
<eagles0513875> Kovert: do you mind asking in plasma about that not sure the status of development of that widget
<Kovert> ok there is a plasma channel?
<eagles0513875> Kovert: yep
<eagles0513875> im in there as well Kovert
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand evry1- K-6.06 LTS (Desktop) expires next month - will there be a new  3xyr cycle started with a new LTS version? - OR - will one have to do a fresh Install of K-8.04 LTS which will result in LESS than 3xyrs support?
<tsimpson> beagleburt: Kubuntu 8.04 is not LTS, but the base is. so it's only the KDE packages which have the standard 18 month support
<ranieri> salve
<BluesKaj> !it | ranieri
<ubottu> ranieri: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ranieri> grazie e scusate
<Oceanwatcher> Just upgraded to KDE 4.2.3 and my favourite annoyance is gone! Very happy to see things improving!
<rmrfslash> Oceanwatcher: 4.2.3?
<Oceanwatcher> Thank you for making the best OS I have used so far!
<rmrfslash> ooooooo
<rmrfslash> 4.2.3 :)
<SSJ_GZ> Oceanwatcher: Which annoyance was that? :)
<Oceanwatcher> rmrfslash: Yes, you are probably on 4.2.2, but 4.2.3 has been made available in a ppa. Check this post: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103637.0
<eagles0513875> rmrfslash: the link is on the front of kubuntu.org site :)
<rmrfslash> eagles0513875: I see that.... haven't been on there in a while
<Oceanwatcher> SSJ_GZ: The bug where you get a lot of confirmation dialog boxes if you have a contact with more than one e-mail address. I have 1600+ addresses and many of them have multiple addresses....
<Oceanwatcher> Moving around in the addressbook was a major pain!
<SSJ_GZ> Oceanwatcher: Ouch!
<Oceanwatcher> SSJ_GZ: But it is solved in KDE 4.2.3 that I just upgraded to. Happy today :-D
<SSJ_GZ> Un-ouch!
<cuznt> i need to upgrade from 3.5
<e-jat> Oceanwatcher: hows 4.2.3 ?
<e-jat> im otw upgrading it now ..
<Oceanwatcher> e-jat: So far pretty boring... It just works :-D I have to go through all of the release notes to find out more about the improvements.
<e-jat> Oceanwatcher: :)
<nameiner> When will KDE 4.2.3 be available in the normal repos?
<rmrfslash> I added this to the Third Part software sources list
<eagles0513875> anyone know the gpg key for the repo that kde 4.2.3 is in
<rmrfslash> refresh, nothin
<Oceanwatcher> nameiner: Check http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103637.0
<rmrfslash> Do I need to check off
<eagles0513875> nameiner: i dont think for some time as upstream kde released it bout 3 days ago or so
<rmrfslash> "Pre-released updates"
<Oceanwatcher> eagles0513875: The info is in the thread I just mentioned
<eagles0513875> Oceanwatcher: thanks hard to see when everyone hyped over 4.2.3
<Oceanwatcher> eagles0513875: I can find the link for you.
<eagles0513875> i found it is it the forum post
<rmrfslash> Oceanwatcher: did you just put the new deb listing in Kpackagekit Third Party Updates list and reload?
<Oceanwatcher> brb
<rmrfslash> I see why. When I run apt-get update I get the error: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<rmrfslash> and I forgot how to fix this.
<eagles0513875> Oceanwatcher: thanks for that link it worked
<kyle__> hey whats the point of the dash board?
<e-jat> rmrfslash:
<e-jat> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys ####
<e-jat> gpg --export --armor #### | sudo apt-key add -
<rmrfslash> Trying this
<e-jat> replace #### with ppa pubkey
<rmrfslash> e-jat: gpgkeys: key 2836CB0A8AC93F7A not found on keyserver
<e-jat> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com ####
<rmrfslash> e-jat: there we go
<e-jat> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
 * genii sips
<rmrfslash> e-jat: works
<rmrfslash> e-jat: thanks! :)
<e-jat> rmrfslash: welcome ..
<rmrfslash> e-jat: I consistently get a gwenview blocked update. What am I supposed to do w/ this? Any idea?
<rmrfslash> e-jat: I got this after upgradin from 8.10
<afeijo> I cant install vmware 1.0.9 on kubuntu 9.04, some error with vmmon
<afeijo> in the config.pl part
<rmrfslash> afeijo: vmware player?
<afeijo> rmrfslash: server
<e-jat> rmrfslash: no idea .. sorry
<afeijo> ok
<rmrfslash> afeijo: I have experience w/ workstation/player and ESX (Infrastructure) so I can't help w/ this one.
<genii> afeijo: They may know more or some fix, etc in #vmware
<afeijo> oh yeah
<genn28> i've got some problems with my microphone in kubuntu 9.04
<genn28> could you help me?
<nameiner> genn28: if you tell us what your problem is, we can try to help
<genn28> ok. thnks
<genn28> i've got laptop BENQ s53e
<genn28> 0:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04) - my sound card
<genn28> i cannot use mic in all applications
<genn28> but i listen to music, watch movies and etc
<nameiner> genn28: did you change anything in the mixer already?
<david__> having problems updating jaunty http://pastebin.com/m23cc906 any help appreciated
<e-jat> afeijo: try look at this bugs .. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/363462
<genn28> http://kubuntu.ru/node/3905#comment-26733 - could you see images from 1 post
<ActionParsnip> david__: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<genn28> it's my alsamixer snapshot
<ActionParsnip> david__: comment out the line that references the Jaunty CD
<ActionParsnip> david__: put a # character at the start of the line and it will be ignored
<genn28> <nameiner> genn28: did you change anything in the mixer already?  - can you check my snapshot
<nameiner> genn28: I have not worked with alsamixer yet
<nameiner> genn28: are you OK with trying something in Kmix?
<genn28> i tryed, but it doesn't work
<david__> ActtionParsnip how do i save it after i put the # sighn?
<genn28> i can snapshot of my kmix for you
<genn28> should i do?
<nameiner> genn28: that would be good
<genn28> ok. wait a minute
<nameiner> genn28: where is your micro plugged in? front or back? or is it build in?
<david__> ActtionParsnip also have 4 blocked updates what do i do with them?
<genn28> i think it is front. my laptop has got one jack for mic
<Oceanwatcher> I am back. Sorry, had to have a quick late lunch with the family.
<afeijo> thanks e-jat
<e-jat> afeijo: welcome
<Oceanwatcher> eagles0513875: Just in case you did not find the key yet: I saved the text in this file: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A as a text file and imported it as the key.
<genn28> есть из россии ко-нибудь?
<Oceanwatcher> Apart from that, if anyone else is wondering how to do things: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<nameiner> !ru | genn28
<ubottu> genn28: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kyle__> anyone know a good free ware singke player game thats not arcade like?
<nameiner> genn28: I can read what you write (had Russian for a while in school) but I don
<genn28> nameiner check private
<andrew___> good evening.  is anyone available to help me figure out how to re-map the volume-slide buttons on my keyboard?  i seem to have disconnected them somehow.  i'm pretty new to kubuntu, and to linux in general.
<nameiner> andrew__: in System Settings > Keyboard and Mouse you can set Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<esperegu> how to select the Xorg driver?
<andrew___> nameiner: thank you, however the shortcuts are already set properly.  for some reason, the controls don't respond.
<bob_> how do I install tar-balls?
<Ursinha> bob_, you don't :)
<Ursinha> bob_, you have to untar it, and see what's inside
<andrew___> i have been through a bit of a process getting my internal mic to work, which it now does.  somehow in the process i knocked out the volume-slide controls that kubuntu had mapped out of the box correctly.
<Ursinha> if it's source code, you've to compile it, and then install
<bob_> Ursinha: you know where some documentation that would better explain this?
<letalor> my kpackage not working keep getting an error
<Ursinha> bob_, it depends on the project where you got it
<nameiner> andrew__: you can try to set custom shortcuts
<Ursinha> bob_, you didn't find it in apt-cache search?
<bob_> Ursinha: so a tar-ball is like a zip file then?
<{127> hello, is there any repository where I can get kopete-cryptography for kde 4.2.3? it is not in kubuntu-ppa yet :-(
<Ursinha> bob_, yes
<bob_> Ursinha: thats correct, the particualr ball I want to use is at remote-exploits.org
<andrew___> nameiner: yes, i tried to set the controls to custom shortcuts, however the new shortcuts don't respond either.  it's almost like there is something else overriding my keyboard settings.
<Ursinha> bob_, sorry I wasn't clear, a tarball is a compressed file like a rar or a zip file
<esperegu> Anyone knows how to select the display driver?
<bob_> Ursinha: hmm, so whats with the makedir and checkinstall and all that?
<bob_> Ursinha: sorry i answered my own question
<Ursinha> bob_, :)
<bob_> Ursinha: basicly im confused about compiling, but now that I know that, i can employ my googlefoo
<nameiner> andrew__: did you maybe select a different master channel in Kmix? That's my last guess.
<bob_> Ursinha: thanks for letting me waste your time
<Ursinha> hahaha no problem bob_
<Ursinha> bob_, thanks for using googlefoo :)
<bob_> Ursinha: yeah man, I learned real quick that google is the *nix newb's friend
<Ursinha> bob_, that's awesome
 * Ursinha starts to enjoy this channel
<bob_> Ursinha: Its because of google that im using a *nix distro in the first place. I got the conficker and said screw Microsuk.
<Ursinha> ouch
<andrew___> nameiner: how do i check the kmix master channel settings?
<bob_> thats a good question
<bob_> *cough* google *cough*
<nameiner> andrew__: right click on the little icon in the system tray and you can "Select Master Channel..."
<biblioteca> desconectar tudo
<biblioteca> destravar
<biblioteca> awee
<andrew___> nameiner: don't have a kmix icon in system tray...is there a way to get it to show up there?  i'm on kde 4.2
<eagles0513875> Oceanwatcher: thanks for the other alternative option i already knew about that :)
<Pici> !br | biblioteca
<ubottu> biblioteca: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Oceanwatcher> eagles0513875: No problem. Good that you knew :-) Did you upgrade yet?
<ivan__> dthacker,r u busy
<andrew___> nameiner: i see i don't have kmix installed.  i'm installing in now, will check in with the master channel thing.  thanks!
<nameiner> andrew__: no problem, sorry that I'm not more of help
<andrew___> nameiner: hey, good news!  i don't know how kmix got uninstalled...but now that it's back on, the keys are mapped and the mic and everything still works.  fingers crossed for the final test: reboot!
<andrew___> with gratitude,
<andrew___> andrew
<esperegu> any grub experts around? I get: find /boot/grub/stage1
<esperegu> Error 15: File not found
<esperegu> (I did a sudo apt-get install grub)
<oom> Where can I find a list of servers?  I noticed that Konversation doesn't provide one for you.
<Dragnslcr> oom- servers for what network?
<jeiworth__> say, in compiz there is an option to elevate the windows of a desktop in cube mode, so that the open windows of one desktop appear floating above the desktop when you rotate the cube.. is there a way to do this with the kde desktop effects? i haven't found any option for that so far
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if anyone had a working copy of the .iso file for 9.04? I've tried downloading and burning four different times of the same file, burned onto fresh CD's on both my current kubuntu and windows and keep getting Boot I/O errors when I try to load it
<bdizzle> jeiworth__: look into 3D cube effect I believe
<bdizzle> yes, there is an option, I'm not entirely sure what it is called though
<jeiworth__> bdizzle: hmm thought i checked there, let me check again...
<nameiner> I run firefox 3.0.10 on Kubuntu 9.04 and I'm used to (in 2.5) being asked with what application to open a downloaded file. Now I don't get this options anymore and have to choose the actual application file in the file system. Is there a way to change that?
<e-jat> bdizzle: have u check the md5sum b4 u burn the ISO
<bdizzle> okay, if you download the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings, you can get to 3D windows under Effects
<bdizzle> not yet, I'm downloading another copy now
<bdizzle> from a different site
<darkham> why in jackalope live i can't run network manager properly??????????
<bdizzle> darkham: I just read in one of the reviews that it is causing issues
<jeiworth__> bdizzle: sorry, cant find it in the cube settings
<bdizzle> I'm not sure then
<darkham> bdizzle: i configure properly my "manual" wired network, i insert manually the mac address too, but nothing, network can't work
<jeiworth__> mmh me neither  ;)
<darkham> very annoying in 2009...
<bdizzle> darkham: I never said I knew how to fix it, just that I was aware there was an issue
<bdizzle> right now I'm having a hard enough time downloading the .iso file for 9.04 and burning it to a CD without a I/O error
<darkham> network manager sucks
<jeiworth__> hehe
<Unksi> darkham: wicd is great if you dont need to use 3g devices
<Makuseru> Hi, I upgraded to 9.04 from 8.04 lastnight and I cant set any resolution higher than 1024x768. When I was using 8.04 I used a program called "displayconfig-gtk" that let me force a larger resolution, but that program is no longer in 9.04.Does anyone know any other program, or any other way to force a larger resolution?
<jussi01> Makuseru: your graphics card is?
<Makuseru> jussi01: ATI Radeon 9200.
<jussi01> hrm
 * jussi01 doesnt know this in 9.04 terms, tbh
<Makuseru> One card before the cutoff for using flgrx.
<jussi01> Makuseru: yeah, I had one not too long ago, but before jaunty and it just worked...
<Makuseru> If i could just get this program to install i could use it, but even as a .deb i can't get it to install.
<jussi01> Makuseru: I _think_ thats because xorg has changed significantly
<Makuseru> Xorg didnt handle resolution in 8.04 either.
<i3ooi3oo> The closed source ati driver works fine...
<jussi01> i3ooi3oo: the 9200 doesnt use that
<i3ooi3oo> and the amdccc to control stuff like res and monitors
<i3ooi3oo> really ?
<jussi01> really really
<Makuseru> In all the 6 and 7 releases I would just edit it manually, but then in 8.04 they stopped doing that so i found that program and it did it. But now that it's gone I cant figure out what to do.
<jussi01> Makuseru: you can still edit it maunally afaik
<jussi01> just add the parts you need
<Makuseru> I tried, it didnt do anything.
<coleys> Is there a way to get more effects? (Normally an ubuntu user, but kubuntu seems pretty good =p)
<i3ooi3oo> Makuseru: http://support.amd.com/us/psearch/Pages/psearch.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.27&contentType=GPU+Download+Detail&ostype=Linux+x86_64&keywords=&items=20
<bdizzle> and so yet again, K3b has frozen up while burning a disk
<coleys> bdizzle: k3b is for burning videos right?
<bdizzle> coleys: burning anything
<bdizzle> I'm trying to burn the 9.04 ISO image right now
<bdizzle> I've been trying for two hours now
<coleys> bdizzle: ohh. okay. =) What's the Add/Remove for KDE?
<Makuseru> i3ooi3oo: That link is just drivers for flgrx, which my card doesnt support.
<bdizzle> coleys: which version?
<coleys> bdizzle: 9.04
<bdizzle> yeah, I haven't used that one yet
<bdizzle> oh, duh, its called Adept
<bdizzle> I'm using 8.10 on one computer, so I can look at it. Go from K-menu -> Computer -> Adept Installer
<coleys> bdizzle: Thanks for your help :)
<bdizzle> yup
<bdizzle> wtf
<bdizzle> someone help me through this please, I have been trying for three hours now to burn the 9.04 iso to a cd
<yml> what is the recommended way to disable ipv6 on 9.04 ?
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - what are you using to burn the cdrom?
<bdizzle> this latest time I got it to burn, but now when I try to open it, it claims that it was unable to read the i/o slave
<yml> I tryed this : sudo sh -c 'echo blacklist ipv6 >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local' without success
<bdizzle> k3b on kubuntu 8.04, nero on Windows XP, NTI on windows XP (different system)
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - all fail with the i/o error?
<bdizzle> I've already burned through 5 disks in all trying to get this to work
<bdizzle> somehow, yeah
<jason_froebe> same drive?
<bdizzle> no, two different computers, same issue
<bdizzle> when I booted  and it read, it would get me to the screen to choose language, then it would load the options (run from LiveCD, install, check disk, memory test, etc), then just freeze
<bdizzle> each time it actually ruins the disk (CD-RW) so that it cannot even be erased to retry
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - did you try starting with noacpi ?  just a thought
<i3ooi3oo> Makuseru: then why is that the driver for your card per ATI ?
<bdizzle> noacpi ?
<Makuseru> i3ooi3oo: I don't know. I just know my card is too old for fglrx.
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - when you get to the boot screen, select the livecd, but hit F6 (I think) for more options.  add "noapic" to the command line
<i3ooi3oo> where did you hear that ?
<jason_froebe> then hit enter
<jason_froebe> sorry noacpi
<bdizzle> I can't, the CD is messing up again
<bdizzle> let me see if I can try to burn yet another CD
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - can you try another cd drive in that computer?
<bdizzle> not with the burner
<yml> this does not work either ?
<ghoulsblade> good evening to all, i just started that update manager from jaunty to hardy, and it says 17 hours remaining for downloading packets (i have low bandwidth), when i shutdown the computer and restart it later, does it have to restart all over ?
<yml> sudo sh -c 'echo alias net-pf-10 off >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local'
<bdizzle> hold on, the CD that was only partly working has been over written and I'd love to throw the disks into a microwave right now just for stress relief
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - gotcha..  you may want to try installing via a usb thumbdrive - requires a 2gb or larger thumbdrive
<ghoulsblade> (from hardy to jaunty even)
<bdizzle> give me 10 minutes
<jason_froebe> k
<bdizzle> alright, what is this about installing from USB? I've heard of it, but never done it before
<jason_froebe> ghoulsblade - if you stop update manager, you might not have a useable installation - better to either let it run all night or install from the alternate cd
<bdizzle> then just hope like hell that wicd doesn't have any major dependency issues, as I heard that the wireless system is messed up on 9.04
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - take a look at unetbootin - it will create a bootable linux installer for various distros - works on linux/windows
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - the only problem I ran into with the wireless is that to use it, you have to open kwallet
<ghoulsblade> jason_froebe, hmm that'd be bad, but i'm afraid letting it run is not an option.  i was just wondering wether it was worth letting it download for a few hours now, or if it would be all in vain anyway
<jason_froebe> which may need a password
<Makuseru> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jason_froebe> ghoulsblade - understood, your best bet then is to download the alternate cd iso and upgrade from it
<ghoulsblade> ok, thanks =)
<bdizzle> jason_froebe: can you help me out over PM with it? I downloaded it for the linux side and it comes up "access denied" through a wine prompt
<jason_froebe> no no - you need to download the linux version and then run it with sudo
<jason_froebe> ^^ for bdizzle
<bdizzle> ah
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> sudo what?
<bdizzle> sudo <filename> ?
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu sucks
<yao_ziyuan> kicker menu takes 1 sec to open
<Cugel> Hello people.
<bdizzle> nevermind, I'll download it in windows where it has the GUI interface
<yao_ziyuan> manually compiled kde4 takes no time
<Cugel>  Question: is there a way of getting the 2.1 beta of Amarok on Kubuntu Intrepid? I'm not too astounded by 2.0.1 so far.
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - one sec
<afeijo> this will be weird... my kNotes dont work the color options! it is transparent :( very anoying
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - how to (from windows) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811397  looking for a howto for ubuntu
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - here is a youtube video for ubuntu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIdQ_N8nwZw
<afeijo> anyone know how to reset my knotes entirely?
<bdizzle> yeah, I've got it running over windows on my desktop right now
<jason_froebe> zao_ziyuan - right click on kicker and select "classic menu" - much faster
<jason_froebe> :)
<afeijo> how to uninstall a widget ?
<bdizzle> jason_froebe: okay, so it installed, I booted, and it just went to GRUB, it didn't read the jump drive
<jeremy__> Hi everyone
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - you will need to tell your computer to boot off of usb.  usually it is F12 when starting but you might have to change the bios to enable it
<jason_froebe> afeijo - a widget?
<bdizzle> yeah, I'm checking. USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, USB-CDROM, USB-HDD ?
<bdizzle> FDD?
<afeijo> jason_froebe: yes, my notes widget have a problem, I was thinking in remove it from my widget list, and than click on the install new widgets to download it again
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - usb-hdd is my guess
<jeremy__> I'm a kubuntu newbie, and am having some trouble getting openssh working, if anyone has a few seconds to help
<jason_froebe> jeremy__ - outgoing or incoming?
<biblioteca> seus bichasss
<afeijo> !br | biblioteca
<jason_froebe> jeremy__ - in the chatroom please - I have private chat disabled
<ubottu> biblioteca: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jeremy__> jason_froebe - np, my bad
<jeremy__> jason_froebe - incoming - It's on a private LAN not connected to the internet, and all I want is to ssh via my single user's password, but it keeps telling me it's incorrect.
<jason_froebe> jeremy__ when you try "ssh login@localhost" does it still say bad password?  (replacing login with whatever login you're trying)
<jeremy__> jason_froebe yup.
<jason_froebe> jeremy__ but when you log into the console, it works?
<jeremy__> jason_froebe that's right.  password works everywhere else for the user.
<jason_froebe> jeremy__ - check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config to make sure 1) that the user is not disallowed from logging in via ssh 2) password authentication is allowed
<jeremy__> jason_froebe k, just a sec.
<jason_froebe> brb
<jeremy__> jason_froebe yeah, all looks good there.  PasswordAuthentication is on, and the user is not explicitly disallowed.
<jason_froebe> jeremy__ - if you "su - login", that works?  if so, something might be screwy with the pam setup
<gesgeor> hi
<gesgeor> is kde 4.2.3 available for intrepid ?
<jeremy__> jason_froebe hmm, if I do that, it tells me "Cannot execute zsh: No such file or directory"
<jason_froebe> jeremy__ check their entry in /etc/passwd - their shell might not be installed (zsh) but that shouldn't cause a password denied
<jason_froebe> error
<jason_froebe> oh wait, it would
<jeremy__> jason_froebe aha! I'm an idiot - I totally didn't prefix the shell entry in /etc/passwd with "/bin/".  Just had "zsh".
<jeremy__> jason_froebe thanks for the help man, that would've driven me up a wall. ;)
<jason_froebe> jeremy__ no worries... :)
<ja2ui0> I'm beating my head against the wall trying to automatically mount my usb drives at bootup in jaunty, which worked fine in hardy.
<dekkong> Hello guys .. .I have major flash lags, dont know why
<dekkong> cant even visit some websites because of lag
<gaetan> salut
<jason_froebe> ja2ui0 - check your udev scripts /etc/udev/ - they were probably overwritten
<ja2ui0> it is a fresh install
<nameiner> Does anybody know why firefox doesn't give me options with what application to open a downloaded file? Or how to get that back.
<ja2ui0> I've checked forums and googled for about the past 4 hours
<ja2ui0> after adding usb_storage to /etc/modules, the usb drives all show up in /dev/disks
<jason_froebe> ja2ui0 - if you want the usb drives automatically mounted at specified locations, you will need to customize the udev scripts...  google for udev usb mount
<jason_froebe> ja2ui0 - so it is working correctly now?
<genii> nameiner: From url of        about:config         what value has the variable:  browser.helperApps.neverAsk.openFile                ?
<ja2ui0> no, i'm still reading on udev - i never had to do that in hardy
<genii> nameiner: (you can put the name in the search bar there)
<dbglt> hey is there something like gdebi for kde? kdebi ?
<ja2ui0> jason_froebe - I have several lines in my fstab that look like this: LABEL=lore      /media/lore     ext3    defaults        0       0
<ja2ui0> and that's all it took in hardy
<ja2ui0> right now, i have to log in a session and sudo mount -a, and all 5 drives come up
<ja2ui0> but the 0 0 should make them auto mount
<nameiner> ja2ui0: it's false and that is not the problem. It askes me if I want to open or save the file. What I mean is, that I'm used to have a dropdown menu with applications to open the file with. And now I can only search and have to find the actual application in the file system.
<nameiner> ja2ui0: for example: download a png-file and it offers you to open it with gwenview or gimp ...
<jason_froebe> ja2ui0 - not sure why it was changed or if it is a bug.  in any case, udev script is the way to go imho
<jussi01> nameiner: you mean edit -> preferences -> applications?
<nameiner> jussi01: no, I mean in the box that opens when I download a file. But in the applications there is not much to change too.
<ja2ui0> jason_froebe - so I should put in a rule like 99-mount.rules, reading something like SUBSYSTEM=="block", run+="/bin/mount -a"
<ja2ui0> however, I don't know what the SUBSYSTEM== should be, or some other argument, if I want it to execute at boot
<afeijo> does kubuntu come with a handwrite style font?
<beagleburt> tsimpson: am stuck upgrading from K-6.06 > K-8.04 Plze Help!
<jason_froebe> ja2ui0 - check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<jason_froebe> it should help
<odlaII> will kde 4.2.3 hit 9.04 and if not is there really any reason to add the PPA and upgrade to it?
<ja2ui0> jason_froebe - udevinfo command not found, and can't find the package that has it in kpackagemanager or apt-get
<jason_froebe> ja2ui0 - udevadm provides udevinfo, so you will need to add it
<ja2ui0> E: Couldn't find package udevadm
<jason_froebe> my bad - udev-extras
<ja2ui0> udev info command not found
<ja2ui0> udevinfo*
<jason_froebe> checking - looks like jaunty moved things around
<billybigrigger> hey all, quick question, its a kdenlive question...im in gnome, running kdenlive, and im trying to convert an .mts (avchd) file to something i can watch on my pc, and i need to deinterlace it, well it seems my flash, h264, xvid, mpeg2, mpeg4 options are all greyed out, all i can convert to is raw dv, avi dv, realvideo or theora, is this right? did i forget to install something?
<jason_froebe> ja2ui0 - /sbin/udevadm info
<jason_froebe> billybigrigger - did you install the codecs via medibuntu repos?  !medibuntu
<jason_froebe> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Caldavien_> does any one know if there is a way to make the analog click widget stay above all windows in kubuntu 9.04 with kde4
<billybigrigger> jason_froebe, these formats work with everything else though...ill install medibuntu repo anyway
<billybigrigger> also is anyone aware of something similar to kdenlive but written in gtk?
<billybigrigger> jason_froebe, is there a codec pack i can install that will install them all in 1 shot?
<xjjk> billybigrigger: try kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jason_froebe> billybigrigger - Cinelerra will work in place of kdenlive http://cinelerra.org/
<billybigrigger> does cinelerra convert mts (avchd)???
<jason_froebe> billybigrigger - you will also want to run sudo aptitude safe-upgrade to pull in ffmpeg /mencoder / etc
<bdizzle> about how much space do I need on my hard drive partition to install just the kubuntu files. I am setting up the partitions so that the home directory is a partition on its own.
<jason_froebe> from medibuntu repos
<ja2ui0> none of this is helping
<jason_froebe> billybigrigger - I think so
<ja2ui0> thank you for your time, but this is way over my head.
<ja2ui0> all I want to do is mount -a on boot.
<jason_froebe> ja2ui0 - no worries...
<ja2ui0> that should be really simple
<bdizzle> anyone know about how much space 9.04 takes up without the home directory?
<jason_froebe> ja2ui0 - you can put "/sbin/mount -a" in /etc/rc.local
<Makuseru> What is the name of the window manager for kde? I seem to have lost all my window borders.
<bdizzle> dolphin
<SSJ_GZ> Makuseru: kwin
<Makuseru> SSJ_GZ: Thanks.
<SSJ_GZ> np
<reagleBRKLN> i'm using kde 3.5.10; in kate i sometimes edit text files editing by win32 apps, and get doesn't seem to detect the latin-1, if I don't notice and save Kate will break it by saving as uf-8 is there any sort of autodetect function/plugin?
<jason_froebe> ja2ui0 - looks like LABEL doesn't work any more in /etc/fstab according to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904  - you need to use UUID instead
<jason_froebe> reagleBRKLN - if they are just text files, there is no way to determine what character set they are in.  if they are xml, html, rtf, etc, then yes
<reagleBRKLN> just text files (markdown)
<reagleBRKLN> i could keep everything in utf-8 (prefer) but then when Word 2003 opens such a file it bugs me with a dialog -- though it does guess it correclty, but wants me to confirm. keeping it in latin-1 --as windows likes -- causes me to corrupt files with kate
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> does anyone have an account on springerlink.com? (sorry for oftopic)
<jason_froebe> reagleBRKLN - yup, Word scans the file looking at what it thinks are characters and makes a semi-intelligent guess as to what character set it is
<jussi01> lovre: -> #kubuntu-offtopic please
<lovre> jussi01: ok ty
<bdizzle> could someone give me some quick help on the partition setup for 9.04?
<alumno0> Hallo. I've a tv card in a computer. Do you know any program to see the tv in another computer? A program like vnc (but vnc doesn't work)
<bdizzle> I can't get one of the partitions to write itself as an ntfs, (a bridge partition between windows and linux since its stuck due to the way they originally installed windows)
<bdizzle> so I've got it as a FAT32, and it keeps wanting to set the mount point as /dos
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand again folks! Am trying to upgrade from K-6.06 LTS > K-8.04 LTS with help from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20from%206.06%20for%20Kubuntu%20Desktops%20%28Recommended%29 but i get stuck at: "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" What do i do next, please?
<bdizzle> if its just a normal partition with no boot files on it, why would it matter?
<bdizzle> also, what are the differences between primary and logical drive?
<jason_froebe> bdizzle - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_(computing)  <- info on partitions
<bdizzle> jason_froebe: I'm mostly familiar with them, but since I seem to only do them once every year or two, its something I have to nearly re-learn each time
<tn> Hello
<tn> I've installed kubuntu not having used linux for a while. I'm really happy to see that alot is looking good :-)
<tn> I have a couple of questions I hope someone might know the answer to. I notice that the wireless connection only starts after loading the gui. In older linux distros the wireless connection starts as part of init.d/network. Is this a distro-thing or kde-thing?
<tn> Secondly I notice that my cd-rom is always spinning (constantly) when there is a cd in the drive. Not a big issue, just eject when not using :-P
<tn> I was unable to play mp3's in amarok, But a quick apt-get resolved that. Guess it's because I'm using the rc
<alumno0> tn: About the questions. You can configure /etc/init.d/interfaces and put there the wifi parameters. About the second, My DVD have a CD and only works when I access it.
<tn> alumno0: Cool thanx!
<ja2ui0> here's a fun one
<ja2ui0> I'm trying to run 'moc' remotely from my laptop on my audio server.
<ja2ui0> as long as I'm logged in a session, console or KDE, it works fine over ssh
<ja2ui0> but if I'm not logged in, alsa craps out
<ja2ui0> any thoughts?
<dylan_> shy can't my nvidia drivers installed on jaunty display 1280x1024 ? I get every other resolution less than and greater than, plus the wide screens, but no 1280x1024.. My XP installation is capable of 1280x1024 (which is what I run), on the same screen
<lorecaster> Hey all :D Konversation was replaced by another product in 9.04, anyone have experience as to the pros and cons of that software?
<Dragnslcr> lorecaster- I've found a couple rather minor annoyances, but so far it seems to work as well as Konversation
<lorecaster> Dragnslcr: very good... i'm having problems with the notifications in Konversation... the .OOG files won't play... but i can listen to -most- MP3's perfectly well. am i missing a synaptic?
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, I don't think I ever used any of the notifications in Konversation
<lorecaster> with my dual monitors, i do some sick multitasking, i've come to rely on notifications
<lorecaster> alas.
<lorecaster> google it is! :D thanks anyway Dragnslcr
<Dragnslcr> Heh, good luck
<ja2ui0> just learned that I can execute 'sudo mocp' over ssh, and it works perfectly.  This makes me think there is a permission issue, or I could add my user to a group that might be able to make moc work without sudo.
<ja2ui0> any idea?
 * Cam42 is liking KDE
<ja2ui0> in case anyone's interested, adding a user to group 'audio' solved that problem
<Cam42> May be the wrong place to ask this, but how do I install Xfce on an ubuntu system?
<Dragnslcr> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Dragnslcr> That's the package you want, Cam42
<Cam42>  In the Universe repository?
<Cam42> nevermind, I found it.
<Cam42> Why don't some people like KDE?
<bfarah> help needed to install webcam on 9.04
<bfarah> has anybody got his webcam working with 9.04????
<Cam42> what webcam do you have?
<bfarah> logitech quickcam 3500
<Cam42> what happens when you plug it in?
<bfarah> nothing
<Cam42> hmm...
<bfarah> no /dev/video0
<Cam42> is it usb?
<bfarah> yes it is
<Cam42> did you try a different port?
<bfarah> i was trying to install the spca5xx
<bfarah> yes i have
<bfarah> nothing
<Cam42> weird.
<bfarah> it is not been detected as i can't see it in /dev/video0
<Cam42> is it going directly into the computer, or through a hub?
<bfarah> yes, no hub, nothing ,
<Cam42> I have no idea, sorry
<bfarah> it is fine, thanks anyway, ;)
<Cam42> yep.
<lorecaster> I would LOVE a hand here... my Konversation program won't let me play events. The ogg files play fine in movie-player and others, but they will not play in konversation. i have the sound activated, selected, but when i click on the play button on configure notifications... nothing happens.
<coleys> Is Quassel or Konversation better in your oppinions?
<bob_> Is there a way to create live disc of *buntu from the desktop environment? If so where can I find out about how to do that?
<coleys> Umm. Search Adept bob_ I know there is some, you'll probably find with search of keywords.
<bob_> coleys: thanks
<Magicman1264> Hi Can anyone help me with a Java problem in Firefox. I am new at this an kind of lost
<coleys> bob_: Np :) good luck
<coleys> Magicman1264: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<mouka> hi all
<mouka> anybody knows how I can view arabic newspapers with better fonts online?
<mouka> my current fonts are extremely ugly
<bob_> coleys: Q answered. Its and app called remastersys, thought you might want to know
<mouka> and I know that it's possible to have way better fonts, I have seen it under openSUSE
<mouka> anybody has any ideas as to what I can do to get better arabic fonts?
<coleys> What you guys prefer, quassel or Konversation?
<Hedge|Hog> coleys: kvirc =D
<lorecaster> Konversation has a bug in the sound notifications... and i need notifications... so what do i move onto? KVIRC or Quassel?
<coleys> Hedge|Hog: Ahh, is that gui? or...?
<Hedge|Hog> coleys: of course
<ign0ramus> coleys, the KDE4 port of Konversation ftw
<coleys> Hedge|Hog: Im coming from ubuntu so i don't know KDE programs =P
<lorecaster> yeah, GNOME here too
<ign0ramus> coleys, http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/SVN
<coleys> ign0ramus: Thanks!!
<Hedge|Hog> coleys: http://files.mint-space.com/getfile,20090508225307,irc3.png.html
<ign0ramus> coleys, np!  plus, the devs are always in #konversation if you ever have any questions
<Hedge|Hog> coleys: just recently switched to kde myself, was very disappointed about konversation though
<lorecaster> what about Irssi?
<ign0ramus> lorecaster, irssi is pretty sweet too, but the question was quassel vs konversation
<coleys> I liked the command feature that konversation has... I just noticed it, and it auto /msg nickserv'd me =p
<Hedge|Hog> coleys: kvirc is in a fairly recent version in ubuntus repositories also
<coleys> Ill give kvirc a try.
<lorecaster> i asked a similar question though :P
<coleys> Well I generally avoided any K programs just cause people make me scared of KDE =p
<Hedge|Hog> and all that auto thinges can be done in kvirc
<coleys> Hedge|Hog: Thanks guys, definitly will be logged in IRC... you all seem helpful.
<Hedge|Hog> heh np
<Magicman1264> Coleys:  After I tried what you said to do this is the message I got (0 upgraded, 6 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Magicman1264> Need to get 35.0MB of archives.
<Magicman1264> After this operation, 101MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Magicman1264> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? )  What do I do at this point?
<coleys> Just waiting for 9.04 kubuntu to finish downloading =(
<coleys> Magicman1264: Y
<Hedge|Hog> forcing a filesystem check on boot is sudo touch /forcefsck eh?
<coleys> Magicman1264: Type y and enter
<Magicman1264> ok thank you
<coleys> And as for browser, should I stick with Konqueror?
<Hedge|Hog> coleys: definetely not
<Hedge|Hog> konqueror is really unstable
<coleys> Hedge|Hog: Was hoping for that answer =)
<ign0ramus> Hedge|Hog, yes, that command will work
<Hedge|Hog> ign0ramus: thx
<ign0ramus> Hedge|Hog, np
<coleys> Hedge|Hog: Suggest just firefox?
<Hedge|Hog> coleys: ff does however look ugly in kde, follow this guide to make it look better integrated
<Hedge|Hog> coleys: http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html
<coleys> Oh thanks!
<coleys> I really like how everything in the kde desktop is like integrated. Its pimp :p
<ign0ramus> they *were* making a Qt-based Fx, but i think the project was abandoned :(
<Hedge|Hog> ign0ramus: too bad
<Hedge|Hog> konqeror as a webbrowser was a big disappintment
<Hedge|Hog> very unstable
<ign0ramus> Hedge|Hog, I never use konqueror as a browser
<coleys> Dolphin or Konqueorr for file browsing?
<ign0ramus> Hedge|Hog, i always liked it as a file manager
<Hedge|Hog> kk
<Hedge|Hog> coleys: basically the same =D
#kubuntu 2009-05-09
<ign0ramus> coleys, kubuntu tries to force you to use Dolphin, but i still like Konqueror
<ign0ramus> or midnightcommander ;)
<Hedge|Hog> maybe a little more resource friendly to use dolphin, dont qoute me on that one though
<coleys> you can most likely change the default file manager im assumingg..?
<ign0ramus> coleys, yes, but I think sometimes kubuntu 'forgets' defaults
<coleys> ahh, 9.04 is almost done ;))!!!
<nameiner> Hi folks. Does anybody know why when I download a file in Firefox I don't get options to choose from with which application to open the file in the dialog that opens. That worked pretty well on 8.04 from which I upgraded to 9.04.
<ign0ramus> nameiner, i think its called 'firefox-gnome-support'
<ign0ramus> nameiner, try installing that package and restart firefox.  lemme know.
<the1corrupted> Hello everyone!  I was wondering, is there a way to make command shorthands manually?  As in, my typed command "mysql" would actually be "mysql -u root -p"?
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, yes, 'bash aliases' is what you want
<Hedge|Hog> the1corrupted: aliases
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, you want to edit ~/bash.rc
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus: Thanks. :)
<nameiner> ign0ramus: that wants to install a ton of other packages (it is a meta package). Do you know if I really need all of those packages? I'm always trying to keep the system as slim as possible.
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, the format is "  alias mysql='mysql -u root -p'  "
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus: Thanks again :P  That --help in the terminal is often very handy.
<ign0ramus> nameiner, well, you can always uninstall them later, but i'm almost positive that's the package you need.. firefox is gtk after all ;)
<Magicman1264> Coleys: I'm sorry if I sound stupid, I did the install and I'm at the agreement. Is there someplace I have to click to agree or do I just close out and try to open a new browser.
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, my .bashrc - see the last 9 lines
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, oops --> http://rafb.net/p/cWwhm954.html
<coleys> Magicman1264: Press the right arrow key, then it will highlight yes.
<coleys> Magicman1264: Then Press enter
<Magicman1264> ok  Thank you.
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus: Do you know how to set up localhost aliases with apache?
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, that i've never done... i've actually never configured a server
<nameiner> ign0ramus: I only need the package gnome-mime-data :)
<Magicman1264> Coleys: Everything works fine now. Thank you so much for your time and help
<ign0ramus> nameiner, glad you got it sorted out - i knew it was some gnome package that was missing
<nameiner> ign0ramus: it should be recommendet in the firefox meta package and get installed when installing firefox
<Guest99459> so kubuntu 9 doesn't come with adept?
<ign0ramus> nameiner, it definitely doesn't happen all the time, then... i've had the same problem after installing Fx on a new box
<ign0ramus> Guest99459, no, it uses kpackagekit, but you can still install adept if you like
<ign0ramus> Guest99459, i'm not really a big fan of either...
<Guest34760> hi  @ll
<nameiner> ign0ramus: anyways, thanks for the push in the right direction :)
<ign0ramus> nameiner, i'm always good for 'almost help'! ;)
<Austin00> kpackagehit doesn't have firefox? :|
<Austin00> *kit
<ign0ramus> Austin00, it has nothing to do with kpackagekit; it has everything to do with your repositories
<nameiner> ign0ramus: haha
<ign0ramus> seriously.
<Austin00> well yeah..I just mean by default
<Guest34760> does anyone know how I can use nepomuk and strigi to search for file content in ubuntu 9.04?? It won't even start on my machine :(
<Austin00> I dont want to find repositories :|
<ign0ramus> Austin00, i'm pretty sure if you enable all the available Canonical repos, Firefox is in there
<ign0ramus> Austin00, you should be able to check them from kpackagekit
<Austin00> it has Canonical-supported checked in the list
<nameiner> Austin00: I installed firefox right after installing the system without changing anything in the repositories
<Austin00> yeah, thats why I am confused
<ign0ramus> Austin00, what is you were to "sudo apt-get install firefox" in a terminal?
<ign0ramus> *what if
<Austin00> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Austin00> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Austin00> is only available from another source
<ign0ramus> Austin00, what about "firefox-3.0"?
<andrei_> ø
<andrei_> :)
<Austin00> Couldn't find package firefox-3.0
<Austin00> hmm
<coleys> How can I figure out the md5 checksum of kubuntu.amd64.desktop.iso?
<Austin00> there is an text file in the iso with it listed I think
<ign0ramus> Austin00, can you pastebin the result of "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" ?
<coleys> what program in Kubuntu opens .iso?
<Austin00> http://pastebin.com/m11274d7a
<ign0ramus> Austin00, hmm... other than having backports disabled, everything looks fine
<Austin00> Dont think I have changed anything, just installed kubuntu like 10 minutes ago
<ign0ramus> Austin00, and you apt-get update 'd without errors?
<Austin00> I never did apt-get update
<ign0ramus> Austin00, cant hurt ;)
<david_> how do i turn off invitation desktop sharing
<Austin00> hmm
<Austin00> so yeah, now everything shows up
<Austin00> after update
<ign0ramus> Austin00, :)
<nameiner> Austin00: then your system doesn't know what packages are available
<Austin00> I assumed it would auto update the first time it was openned or something
<Austin00> I guess
<Austin00> thanks
<ign0ramus> Austin00, i thought so too, that's why it wasn't the first thing i asked :/
<ign0ramus> np
<Makuseru> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<st23am> is there a known issue where window resizing is really slow?
<ign0ramus> st23am, depends if you're running compiz or kwin, or if you have integrated Intel graphics, etc.  need more info, in other words.
<Hedge|Hog> st23am: i experience the same thing with kwin compositing
<st23am> ya i am running kwin. and I use two Ati 4850's (dont have crossfire working yet)
<BarneySS> Heya
<ign0ramus> st23am, see here, under "Known Issues" http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<CyberDemon_> someone here work's with JTAG interface?
<st23am> thanks ign0ramus:
<ign0ramus> np
<Guest55265> hi
<Guest55265> How do I get back the window style of kile 2.0 for kile 2.1 ?
<ign0ramus> st23am, this may help, too - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Makuseru> I seem to be having a problem. For  some reason, a few of my programs arent following my apperance settings. Does anyone know what would be caysing it to do this, and how i could fix it?
<lockable> hi
<lockable> What security software is recomended so i dont get hacked?
<the1corrupted> I'm having trouble getting apache started.  I get this error: "(13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<the1corrupted> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<the1corrupted> Unable to open logs
<ign0ramus> lockable, education against social engineering.  seriously.
<the1corrupted> Anyone know how to change apache permissions?
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, try here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/could-not-bind-to-address-0.0.0.080-405377/#post3516504
 * beagleburt is away: Away at the moment
<Makuseru> I seem to be having a problem. For  some reason, a few of my programs arent following my apperance settings. Does anyone know what would be caysing it to do this, and how i could fix it?
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, what programs specifically?
<Makuseru> ign0ramus: just Pidgin.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, and you're setting your appearance settings in System Settings?
<Makuseru> Yes.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, Pidgin is a gtk app... that's most likely your reason.  it's not kde-native
<Makuseru> Firefox does it also.
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus, those commands didn't do much...  Mostly because they didn't work to begin with :P  But I'm also having a touch of trouble with WINE if you know anything about that.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, firefox is also gtk
<Makuseru> Ive never had this problem with them before, i just reinstalled today and now its doing it.
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, not a whole lot, but there are others in here too :)
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, try getting the gtk-kde4 package... i forget the proper name.  to get kde styles and fonts in gtk apps
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus, well it seems that WINE thinks it's c_drive is in home/user/Documents/.wine when it's actually in /home/user/.wine
<Makuseru> ign0ramus: how would i find out the name of that package?
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, google or someone here... if you give me some time, i can probably find it for you
<Makuseru> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, ha - mine is the same...
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus, did you try fixing it with a static link?
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, no, i never even noticed until just now... i don't use it that much.  but i'm checking it now
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, you could either link it, or it seems you can map drives if you go to Kmenu>Wine>Configure Wine>Drives
<Makuseru> ign0ramus: is the package "gtk-qt-engine"?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus, but it seems they don't like you playing with their c drive
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, i think it is... you can always uninstall if its not
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, yeah, i'm noticing that too... :/
<Makuseru> ign0ramus: It says its already the current version
<NADIE__> bay
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, do you have a "gtk styles and fonts" section in Appearance? (System Settings)?
<Makuseru> .
<Makuseru> Yes i di,.
<Makuseru> do*
<Guest55265> how do I get from kile2.1  http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/1302/kile21.png   to the look of kile2.0   http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/3150/kile20.png
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, do you have gtk apps set to use kde style?
<Makuseru> Yes.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, so what part of the appearance is not adhering?
<Makuseru> Everything. It's just completely different. Borders, fonts, tabs, everything.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, what if you set them to user-defined settings? do those stick?
<Makuseru> How do i do that?
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, 'use another style' + 'use another font'
<Makuseru> Where do i set that at?
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, in 'gtk styles and fonts', which you just said you had
<Makuseru> Oh, ok, i was misunderstanding you earlier.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, after making your settings, you'll have to restart the gtk app
<Matisse> how do I get from kile2.1  http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/1302/kile21.png   to the look of kile2.0   http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/3150/kile20.png
<Makuseru> ign0ramus: Alright, trying now.
<ign0ramus> brb
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Since you have WINE, you have windows apps too, right?
<tkostov91> hi there I`ve got a big problem with my video graphic card fan
<tkostov91> the card is ati radeon x1650 pro
<tkostov91> with watercooler
<AustLaw> having trouble installing the nvidia drivers
<tkostov91> msi
<tkostov91> and the temp is way too high about 90 in celsius
<tkostov91> any idea how to change that
<tkostov91> ?
<AustLaw> when I click activate in the restricted hardware drivers, it just stalls at downloading and installing
<tkostov91> it`s urgent, right now i`m working with that card
<ign0ramus> tkostov91, i wish i knew, my Jaunty runs hot as hell, too :(
<Makuseru> ign0ramus: This is what's happening. http://i41.tinypic.com/i6meyq.png Konversation is the program in the back, and Pidgin is the one in the front.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, ooh.. that is ugly.  what style did you set for gtk apps?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Since you have WINE and windows apps as well, there are certain fonts in them that I can barely read.  Is there a way to change them?
<Makuseru> I tried Qt, and nothing changed, so i just changed it back to "use kde settings"
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/Fonts
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, hmm.. here's what i get, using the settings i recommended: http://i43.tinypic.com/309iiyc.jpg
<Makuseru> Thats using what? Qt as the "gtk style"?
<rodolfo_> hi
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, QtCurve
<Makuseru> I dont have that as an option.
<Makuseru> Just Qt, and Raleigh.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, either way, i just remembered that you have to restart kde for it to take effect (ctrl+alt+bckspce)
<Makuseru> Oh, alright.
<Makuseru> Ill try that then, just a second.
<lordofthepigs> Hello, Is it possible to tag files from Dolphin in KDE4?
<ebin> hello?
<ebin> so.. is there anybody out there?
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, ...and?
<Makuseru> No difference.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, hmm... if it helps, i have packages 'gtk2-engines-qtcurve' and 'kde-style-qtcurve' both installed
<Makuseru> Ill try that now. And thanks for all the help.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, np.  hope that works for you. gtk burns my eyes! o_O
<Makuseru> I know man, its just so ugly.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, i actually started with ubuntu, and still find gnome more stable, but i don't know how you can look at it all day :P
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus How do you configure the root user?  I know I did it before, but have forgotten how...
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, root user for what?
<ign0ramus> apache?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus No.  Hard links.
<Makuseru> ign0ramus: alright, set Qtcurve as the syle, restarting X now.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, kk
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, a symlink won't work?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus I'm trying to make windows Fonts read from my linux fonts...
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, i don't understand... you're trying to get windows to render linux fonts?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Not Windows really...  WINE.
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, you've copied over new fonts to wine, and its not recognizing them?
<Makuseru> ign0ramus: So much better.
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, nice :)
<Makuseru> Thanks alot man.
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Copied?  No I wanted to link them to save space...
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Plus if I got new fonts, it'd have to be updated...
<ign0ramus> Makuseru, np.  anything to get away from gtk looks!
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, and again, a symlink won't work in this situation?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Tried it.  It doesn't result in Fonts -> (link) /etc/fonts  more like Fonts/fonts
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, crap.
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, i try to avoid hard links... lemme dig up a good tutorial :P
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus You can also use a hard link for those drive_c issues too XD
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, what command(s) have you tried, and what errors (if any) did you get?
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, from the refreshers, hard links use the same syntax as symlinks
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus I trid "ln -d .../windows/Fonts /etc/fonts" and got "Operation not permitted"
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, "-d" requires superuser
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Right...  So how could I do it as root?
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, "kdesudo .... "
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, or less safely "sudo -i"
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus sudo wouldn't allow it.
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, so if you do "sudo -i", get a root shell, it's still not permitted?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus It appears I do..
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, huh?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus But now it says "Fonts hard link not allowed for directory"
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, oh... are you linking directories or files?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Directories... hence the -d
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, give me a minute...
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, well, apparently directories cannot be hardlinked in Linux without a workaround :/
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, http://nixcraft.com/linux-software/3300-hard-links-symbolic-links-what-i-need.html#post5902
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, also: http://linuxgazette.net/issue93/tag/2.html
<afeijo> its possible to install Google Earth or other google apps. with apt-get?
<Lord_Drachenblut> afeijo: I believe if you have the partner repo enabled
<Lord_Drachenblut> anyone ever have any dealings with wep protected apps and kde4?
<ign0ramus> afeijo, medibuntu repos
<afeijo> thanks
<ign0ramus> afeijo, np
<ign0ramus> at least for google earth... all the other apps, i'm not sure
<nighteagle> hi
<afeijo> how to fix invalid public key error on apt-get?
<olrrai> add the key
<afeijo> found
<olrrai> what repository?
<olrrai> give me the tring
<olrrai> string
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, you still here?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Yeah, fiddling with links right now
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, well heres something:  do "sudo kate /usr/share/applications/wine-browsedrive.desktop"
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, make line 14 (or whatever one looks like this) say THIS: "Exec=xdg-open $HOME/.wine/dosdevices/c:"
<afeijo> olrrai: did you wrote that for me? I found the keys, and installed what I want, thanks
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, save and exit.  NOW try to "Browse C: Drive"
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus It didn't let me save
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, huh?  if you're editing a file using sudo or kdesudo, you should be able to save
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Well if I try the command you gave me, it says no protocol specified...
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, ok, if you do "kdesudo dolphin" and navigate to the file, and open with kate, then can you successfully edit and save?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus No.
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, what error do you get (if any)?
<coleys> ign0ramus: How do I install themes to kvirc? =p
<ign0ramus> coleys, don't know; i don't use kvirc :(
<coleys> ign0ramus: Oh sorry! =0
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus "The document could not be saved as it was not possible to write to blah-di-blah  Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available"
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, that's weird.  what if you chmod the file to 770?
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, and then try the original command above
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus "cannot access wine-browserdrive.desktop : no such file or directory"
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, what wine-related files exist in /usr/share/applications ?
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, oh, its not "browser" its "browse"
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, you can copy the command above
<afeijo> why google keep suggesting ubuntu instead kubuntu? buuuh :)
<ign0ramus> afeijo, google doesn't suggest anything except advertisements :)
<the1corrupted> afreijo, because Ubuntu is more widely supported...
<afeijo> indeed, but it sounds like kubuntu is wrong
<afeijo> ign0ramus: lol
<afeijo> damn! I installed google earth 5, it opened as openGL and all map black :(
<the1corrupted> ing0ramus Alright, this is annoying the crap out of me.  Whenever I do "sudo kate wine-browsedrive.desktop" it says Kate: cannot connect to X server: 0.0
<ign0ramus> afeijo, more people use Ubuntu, because gnome is the major DE pushed by Canonical, but I like kde much better
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, hmmm... something is messed up, then.  let me see if we can fix that.  you should not have that error.
<afeijo> ign0ramus: me too
<afeijo> gnome visual sux
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, for the time being, can you use kwrite?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus kwrite isn't a command...
<afeijo> hey, why kubuntu 9 came with gnome and why the default system is gnome if user dont change it on the first login???
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, you must not have it installed.  If you restart X, you should be able to get Kate working, or for the time being you can install and use kwrite
<the1corrupted> afeijo It came with Gnome?  Do what?  As far as I know, it's KDE...
<ign0ramus> afeijo, no that's wrong.  Kubuntu comes with KDE.  Ubuntu comes with GNOME
<afeijo> the1corrupted: I installed from scratch last night
<afeijo> ign0ramus: I thought it wierd too
<ign0ramus> afeijo, if it was gnome, you installed ubuntu
<the1corrupted> afeijo I installed it from scratch twice...
<ign0ramus> afeijo, it's called *K*ubuntu because it ships with KDE
<afeijo> ign0ramus: and how it have kde4 too?
<ign0ramus> afeijo, KDE 4.2.2 ships by default in Jaunty (9.04)
<afeijo> kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<kyle__> i dont even know what kde is
<kyle__> but  i love my kubuntu
<afeijo> how to remove gnome?
<ign0ramus> afeijo, if you got it from the kubuntu web site, it will have KDE
<afeijo> I am using kde, but I can login with gnome lol
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus I do have kate installed though.. it's just crawling with this massive bug...
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, you can try restarting X or installing kwrite
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Cannot connect to x server.....  *punts the laptop*
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, it's a very "windows" thing to say, but a reboot is probably your best bet
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Lol... and people say the benefits of linux is how you *never* reboot... :P
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, those people aren't using Kubuntu Jaunty! :P
<the1corrupted> Should I use Jaunty?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Should I use Jaunty?
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, i'm sticking with it for now... but jeeze, i didn't even have this kind of frustration when i was first learning
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, that's up to you
<ign0ramus> i was perfectly happy with very solid kde 3.5.9 setup, but wanted to try kde4, as kde3 is not really getting any attention (developing)
<geek_> er, 3.5.10 was the last version ;)
<ign0ramus> I have my frustrations, but I make my personal fixes, and the upgrades keep making it better and better, but it is still frustrating
<ign0ramus> i have to use an RC-kernel just to get my Intel card under control
<ign0ramus> I find myself restarting X or even rebooting a *lot* more than in kde3, but I'm not sure if it's KDE, my kernel, or Canonical's fault.
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, "sudo kate /usr/share/applications/wine-browsedrive.desktop "
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, do you still get the error?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus No.  Thankfully
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus And it saved.
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, and now try to Browse C: Drive
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Somehow, it removed itself from the app menu
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, what?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus In my wine on my kmenu, it shows Configure Wine, Uninstall Wine and Programs >
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, no "Browse C: Drive"?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Nope.  It exorcised itself
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, argh!  well, you can add it there yourself with the proper path
<Yud_Zroc> what program supports *.img files properly
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus I was always wondering how that was done....
<Yud_Zroc> for burning
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, you're on kde3?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus KDE4.2...  Got Kubuntu 9.04
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, do you use traditional menu style or new kickoff style?
<Yud_Zroc> any burning program that supports .img
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus I wouldn't know the difference....
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, it shouldn't matter.  Right-click Kmenu > Menu Editor
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Yeah.
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, navigate to the area of the menu you want to edit (in this case, the wine entries)
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, "New Item"
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, type "Browse C: Drive"
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus I see where this goes.  :)
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, easy-peasy!
<ubuntu> hello tous les gens
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, for "Command", use "xdg-open $HOME/.wine/dosdevices/c:"
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, did you get it?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Complete with that shiny WINE icon.
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, sweet :)  that was easy, right?
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Now how do I link the friggin' Fonts files?  XP
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus directories, I should say...
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, possibly with a soft link, but if i were you, i'd just pick a couple fonts and copy them over
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, how many fonts do you plan on using for wine?
<lemon> hello,morning
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, also, i've heard that wine fonts are more readable if you install msttcorefonts... don't know that for sure though.
<the1corrupted> ign0ramus Well when I open PHPDesigner, it has these darn tiny fonts that I can barely read...  It seems to be default.
<ign0ramus> the1corrupted, read your mind!
<lemon> join #c
<lemon> join #delphi
<luis__> hello i have one problem with kubuntu
<luis__> the resolution is not good for my laptop
<luis__> someone knows a solution
<luis__> ???
<the1corrupted> luis__: Go to the kmenu, click "System Settings" and click "Display"
<luis__> ok, now
<LoreCaster> does anyone here have any experience with Synergy in 9.04?
<superboy> hello
<luis__> hello i have one problem with kubuntu
<luis__> the resolution is not good for my laptop
<luis__> someone knows a solution
<embraceunity_> yea
<embraceunity_> System Settings -> Display
<luis__> the 2 resolutions r not good
<luis__> i think i need to install something
<luis__> dont know what
<superboy> how do i upgrade to the newest kde version
<embraceunity_> luis_: go to konsole
<superboy>  hello
<superboy> ;
<embraceunity_> type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<superboy> what does that nana /etc do?
<superboy> im trying to uupgrade kdeto the newest version
<embraceunity_> then under the "Screen" section try changing it as specified here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/xorg.conf-custom-screen-resolution-444052/
<embraceunity_> superboy: I was talking to luis, sorry
<superboy> oh okay its okay
<embraceunity_> to upgrade to the newest version of kde, you just need to go to Adept... click the sources tab
<embraceunity_> and click Edit Sources
<superboy> i got exited
<embraceunity_> then go to Third Party Sources
<embraceunity_> and add this source: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<embraceunity_> that is assuming you have the newest version of Kubuntu
<superboy> embraceunity thanks so muchfor ur help bro
<embraceunity_> sure :)
<superboy> i ony have two souurce in my third-party when i installed kubuntuuu dont i suppose to havve 4 availible sources?
<embraceunity_> Third Party sources are sources besides the official ubuntu sources
<embraceunity_> if you want the latest and greatest stuff, or really obscure stuff, you get a third party source
<embraceunity_> like the latest version of WINE or something
<superboy>  where do i locate third partie stuff?
<superboy> what source gives me wine?
<embraceunity_> superboy: it is usually on the websites for whatever software you are looking for
<embraceunity_> http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<embraceunity_> that is WINE's website
<embraceunity_> if you click Ubuntu, it gives you the source
<embraceunity_> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt jaunty main
<superboy> how so theres no specific site that gives uuu source with listings u kinda got to figure out what it has and then look for it?
<embraceunity_> a new WINE version came out today, and should be packaged for ubuntu soon
<embraceunity_> well, the official ubuntu sources have all you need
<embraceunity_> more than you could ever use
<embraceunity_> but sometimes that isn't enough for some of us
<embraceunity_> lol
<mermshaus> yeah, the minority of Eclipse users for instance. ;)
<embraceunity_> i was speaking to a newbie... haha
<embraceunity_> but yea
<Zengol> Could someone tell me how to install mp3 support?
<embraceunity_> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<embraceunity_> that should do it, zengol
<embraceunity_> err
<Zengol> Thank you.
<embraceunity_> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Zengol> Yeah, that is what it was asking for.
<Zengol> Say's that it has no installation candidate.
<ken__> Zengol, bring ffmpeg up on adept and see if it will install from there.
<mermshaus> Doesn't the kubuntu-restricted-extras package contain stuff like MP3 support?
<embraceunity_> yea, and a bunch of shit like sun's version of java which is not necessary anymore
<page_> lmfao
<page_> ?
<embraceunity_> the icedtea implementation on ubuntu is all you need
<ken__> libxine1-ffmpeg should install with the players, like juk
<embraceunity_> icedtea is installed by default now
<embraceunity_> it is fully open source, unlike sun's version which still has lingering closed parts
<luis__> embra i dont understand anything of how to change my reso
<luis__> there is not another way for the 1400?
<Zengol> It automatically installed this time.
<Zengol> No clue what was wrong but oh well.
<Zengol> Thank you anyway guy's.
<page_> hey i was woundering if anybody had any info on stable secondlife viewers for kubuntu w/ kde4
<embraceunity_> lusi: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<ken__> what player are you using
<mermshaus> embraceunity_: last time I tried the open version of Java, Eclipse was unuseable. But that's been two years ago or so.
<Zengol> Amarok 1.2 i believe.
<Zengol> I'm in Intrepid.
<embraceunity_> mermshaus: it is much better now
<Zengol> My laptop did not get along very well with the new one.
<ken__> for just music i prefer juk, does a good job
<Zengol> Now, how would i go about getting java?
<Zengol> Err, well. How would i go about getting Java and Flash for Firefox?
<ken__> problem with java, so far I have not been able to get the games on pogo.com to play for my wife. has anyone found this and what is the fix. It states that the java needs installed.
<embraceunity_> i think it might work better on firefox
<embraceunity_> konqueror doesnt handle plugins that well
<embraceunity_> i believe Java should be installed by default with ubuntu
<embraceunity_> flash needs flashplugin-nonfree
<ken__> I have tried with about 6 browsers. I have tried to install the java they say they need but have failed.
<Zengol> Is that under adept?
<mermshaus> I think you can do "java -version" in a terminal to see which version you've installed.
<mermshaus> This work's at least with Sun's Java.
<embraceunity_> flashplugin-nonfree is in adept yes
<mermshaus> *works, doh
<Zengol> Would it be in Kubuntu restricted extras?
<Zengol> I don't see a flashplugin-nonfree anywhere.
<embraceunity_> yea
<Zengol> Ok, kool.
<maxxou> hello
<Zengol> Hmm.
<Zengol> Long download.
<mermshaus> hi maxxou
<amstrongclark> hi
<embraceunity_> ken_: try sudo apt-get install icedtea*   (including the asterics)
<nathalie> hi!
<embraceunity_> ken_: also sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<maxxou> i have a probleme with kubuntu 9.04 amd my raid 5 dmraid see my array but don't active any partition?
<amstrongclark> who is using kubuntu90.4?
<ken__> I have icedtea installed, let me go to pogo and I'll get the file name they are asking for.
<nathalie> who chat?
<embraceunity_> sorry ken, gotta go.... hope you get it figured out
<amstrongclark> who is using kubuntu90.4? i have a problom
<amstrongclark> who is using kubuntu90.4? i have a problom
<mermshaus> amstrongclark: I guess most of the poeple here are using 9.04. You need to be more precise. :)
<amstrongclark> I can't update
<amstrongclark> update
<maxxou> amstrongclark: the server is probably down
<ken__> http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?host=java.com&returnPage=http://www.pogo.com/misc/sun-java/success.jsp&locale=en_US&brand=pogo&footer=club
<amstrongclark> the problem is package install
<mermshaus> amstrongclark: which package manager do you use and does it show an error message?
<ken__> This is the add for the java pogo says it needs.
<amstrongclark> get 60 of 70 is stop
<mermshaus> ken__: Can you run "java -version" in a terminal?
<ken__> I don't know the cammand.
<Zengol> Was KDE created by Canonical?
<amstrongclark> who can telnet me to help me?
<wirechief> ii  java-common                                0.30ubuntu4
<maxxou> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mermshaus> ken__: try "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<mermshaus> ken__: That should install Java 6 on your computer.
<amstrongclark> i   无法获得锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 资源临时不可用)
<amstrongclark> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<amstrongclark> amstrongclark@Amstrongclark:~$ 无法获
<amstrongclark> the result
<maxxou> my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/167391/
<maxxou> sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/167392/
<ken__> mermshaus, i have that installed already. the only place I can't get to work is pogo. I have tried since 8.10 now using 9.04
<cjae> who is using kpackage with kubuntu 9.04?
<ken__> Installing a sun java 6 pluging now. maybe this will work.
<the1corrupted> I have a quick question: can you configure amarok to execute shortcut-keys while minimized?
<Zengol> Does Amarok 2 run better than 1.0?
<amstrongclark>  无法获得锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 资源临时不可用)
<amstrongclark> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<amstrongclark> amstrongclark@Amstrongclark:~$ 无法获
<Zengol> Close Adept.
<the1corrupted> Zengol, if it's of any consequence, I haven't had any issues with Amarok 2.
<Zengol> I've been thinking about giving Amarok 2 a try.
<kaci> a
<kaci> i've installed 9.04 and kubuntu-restricted-extras.  when i open firefox to a web page i want to use, it says i need to download the "Java Runtime Environment" plugin.  I already have sun-java-jre6 installed.  what do i need to do?  Kubuntu 9.04 32 bit
<cjae> May I remove kpackage and install synaptic instead? Kpackage is not ever asking for password and I am not cool with this
<mermshaus> ken__: Yeah, that seems to do the trick. I tried "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin" which seems to work
<mermshaus> ken__: Playin' Poppit right now.
<ken__> mermshaus, it works...at least in firefox. I had all the javas installed but not the plugin one. thanks
<mermshaus> ken__: no problem. guess you figured it out on your own. :)
<ken__> I can't believe i missed that for soo long. getting old i guess
<jimmy51_home> mermshaus: that did it
<jimmy51_home> (i was on my wife's machine)
<jimmy51_home> sun-java6-plugin + a restart of firefox
<mermshaus> jimmy51_home: good to hear. seems to be a popular issue tonight. :)
<jimmy51_home> hehe
<jimmy51_home> she needed it for facebook photo uploading ease ... or something
<jimmy51_home> night night
<cjae> so nobody in here uses kubuntu 9.04 and kpackage?
<nelly> hey how do I know if I have video drivers
<cjae> brb
<ken__> I use kpackage, works fine for upgrades. have had no problems so far.
<mermshaus> No broken or held back updates? ^^
<ken__> I have one held file. don't know why.
<ken__> gwenview-4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid, this is the blocked update.
<david_> How do you change directory permissions from Dolphin? I can't seem to get the to stick.
<cjae> so anyone using kpackage with kubuntu 9.04
<mermshaus> Do you guys mean KPackageKit when you talk about "kpackage"?
<the1corrupted> david_: Try doing more tasks from the Terminal...  Dolphin's there for conveience.
<the1corrupted> david_: Convenience**
<david_> You mean 'chown
<david_>  is more convenient?
<david_> So how do I set permissions from Dolphin?
<amstrongclark> my system don't reload source
<mermshaus> david_: right click -> properties -> permissions ?
<amstrongclark> often stop when update
<amstrongclark> how i do?
<david_> I can bring up the permissions, and set 'Group' and 'Others' to on the 'Permissions' tab to
<david_> 'Can View and Modify Content'... but the don't stick.
<david_> That is, the property doesn't change.
<mermshaus> david_: That's kind of strange. I'm sure that shouldn't happen.
<david_> I'm trying to back up my machine so I can install Ubuntu. I'm backing up to a USB drive.
<david_> Only the directories are created with read permission for others, so it's worthless - I can't back up to the directories because they're read only from other user directories.
<ken__> mermshaus, I went to adept and it installed the new gwenview. kpackagekit now does not show the blocked upgrade. must be a bug.
<mermshaus> ken__: Try to update via "sudo apt-get update" or do a new start or something... If that doesn't work, I have no idea. KPackageKit is strange.
<ken__> do you mean to reinstall kpackage.
<mermshaus> no. but if kpackagekit shows blocked packages or something, I always try to update via apt-get which works most of the time.
<mermshaus> I had to to do a "apt-get dist-upgrade" a few hours ago to install a new linux-headers package because it was blocked in KPackageKit.
<mermshaus> Don't know if that's a good idea, though.
<ken__> I understand what you are saying now. I thought it was blocking do to reasons beyound my control. I will now just use apt get when it happens'
<tanjir> since jaunty launched, i can't update my 8.10... it always says there is no update available... is it right? :-/
<cjae> yeah for apt-get install --reinstall kpackage
<cjae> good beans
 * cjae remembers about coffee
<tanjir> ok
<cjae> tanjir: that was thinking out loud
<cjae> tanjir: I did a clean install of 9.04 but since there was major changes in 8.10 to 9.04 it might be holding you back
<cjae> although yoy should be able to see that with google somewhere
<cjae> you*
<tanjir> cjae: humm.... i thought i need to change my repo... yah, i can google :P
<cjae> for example I have xubuntu installed on another box of mine and it recommends me not to upgrade to 9.04  on there due to fglrx incompatibilities (ati driver) tanjir
<tanjir> ohh.. i am still in interpid... and not getting any update.
<cjae> anyone know how to install the keyring for kde 4.2.3?
<cjae> sudo wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<cjae> ??
<PhrkOnLsh> what packages other than nvidia-glx-96 do I need to install to enable KDe desktop effects on 9.04?
<Zengol> Can someone help me install Amarok 2?
<PhrkOnLsh> Zengol: apt-get install amarok
<PhrkOnLsh> sudo apt-get install amarok
<PhrkOnLsh> Zengol: sudo adept installer
<Zengol> That would allow me to get Amarok 2 in Intrepid?
<PhrkOnLsh> is intrepid kde4?
<PhrkOnLsh> then yes.
<Zengol> Thank you.
<PhrkOnLsh> mhm :)
<Zengol> I appreciate your assistance.
<PhrkOnLsh> anytime, Ahadiel
<PhrkOnLsh> er
<PhrkOnLsh> sorry
<PhrkOnLsh> anytime Zengol
<Zengol> No luck.
<Zengol> It say's i have the newest version, haha.
<PhrkOnLsh> amarok --version
<PhrkOnLsh> rrix@wanton:~$ amarok --version
<PhrkOnLsh> Qt: 4.5.0
<PhrkOnLsh> KDE: 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2)
<PhrkOnLsh> Amarok: 2.0.2
<Zengol> It is 1.4.10
<PhrkOnLsh> :/ wierd
<Zengol> I believe it is because i do not have teh authority to install it.
<PhrkOnLsh> sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<Zengol> Ahh.
<PhrkOnLsh> er that is in mulitverse or universe i think.
<Zengol> So whatever program i really want i can usually type in sudo apt-get install then the software that i want?
<Zengol> I believe i have both activated.
<Zengol> I shall try.
<Zengol> Will it affect anything if i already have Amarok 1 running?
<cjae> for anyone who cares http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2009-05/msg01551.html
<Zengol> <cjae> What is with the cookie?
<cjae> Zengol: what
<driestrybou> hi everyone, is there a way to change the start menu on 9.04?
<PhrkOnLsh> driestrybou: you have a choice between kickoff the standard launcher and lancelot
<PhrkOnLsh> kickoff is the default, right click it and you can switch to classic menu, or you can add lancelot as a plasmoid
<driestrybou> thanks, i'll go have a  look at it!
 * cjae is getting fuckin sick of ppl asking questions and then not elaborating on them when asked back
<Zengol> <PhrkOnLsh> New Amarok 2 is installed and it look's fantastic. Thank you again for your help.
<Zengol> cjae: The link you sent gave me a cookie warning.
<Zengol> cjae: Quit havin a shit fit.
<cjae> Zengol: I have been asked over five times today things to that nature and no response when I ask what they mean, so for coming of the handle
<cjae> so sorry*
<cjae> Zengol: many sites give cookies
<Zengol> cjae: A cookie is a common thing that is installed or ran in the background of your web client, sometime's it can be a virus.
<Zengol> Yeah, well this is the first time i've recieved a malicious warning in Linux from a cookie.
<cjae> Zengol: your running lin anyway are you not
<Zengol> Don't matter.
<Zengol> I am on an Intel processor.
<Zengol> I am succeptible to crap like that.
<Zengol> If i was on a mac i would have gladly accepted the cookie, haha.
<cjae> Zengol: how can you handle a web browser that prompts for cookies
<cjae> what do you mean on an intel proc
<cjae> mac have intel procs now
<PhrkOnLsh> Zengol: enjoy
<cjae> run no script
<PhrkOnLsh> guys chill :)
<Zengol> I am back.
<Zengol> Oh, on that subject.
<cjae> your saying intel procs are more susceptible than others
<Zengol> When the Intel proc's were implemented into mac's they had an outbreak of pc based viruses in mac's.
<cjae> oh I never knew that
<Zengol> A virus isn't alway's just an invalid scripting in a text document.
<cjae> this is good to know, keep going if you like
<Zengol> Viruses come in a lot of form's.
<Zengol> Such as a Burner virus.
<Zengol> It's what i call them, don't remember the real form.
<Zengol> A Burner virus can cause damage to hardware.
<Zengol> As an example.
<Zengol> You open a ReadMe file that has a corrupted scripting imbedded in it.
<Zengol> It has now changed the voltage of your USB port.
<Zengol> That USB port is now useless because it has been blown out, haha.
<Zengol> Burn's out your hardware.
<zaapiel> how do i see a list of services that run on boot?
<zaapiel> any gui for it?
<cjae> Zengol: ok that really happens, wow  would explain a lot of dead usb ports :(
<Zengol> =P
<Zengol> More than that can be of outcome.
<Zengol> Such as say, what you know as overclocking.
<cjae> well I had a windows box today damn near blow up in my face
<Zengol> Overclocking is change in firmware for your processor that changes the speed of it.
<cjae> fixing for a friend
<cjae> right
<cjae> sorry for interrupting
<Zengol> Same thing with a bad virus.
<Zengol> Oh it's kool, i was reading, haha.
<Zengol> I was curious as what you meant.
<PhrkOnLsh> Zengol: readme files aren't scripted.
<Zengol> They can be. =)
<PhrkOnLsh> oh right
<Zengol> I could explain it easily.
<PhrkOnLsh> I forgot about those readme.py files
<PhrkOnLsh> Zengol: i'll meet you in #defocus
<Zengol> Nah.
<cjae> well it acted like he spilt something in it, but it made a lot of horrible noise that seemed to come from the pc speaker or dial up modem
<Zengol> Haha.
<Zengol> Sound's wonderful.
<PhrkOnLsh> Does anyone have an idea as to why my nvidia card refuses to start kde desktop effects even though glxinfo says all the necessities are supported?
<Zengol> I cannot talk in Defocus.
<Zengol> I get an Error 404.
<Zengol> one sec.
<Zengol> I think i know how to activate DRI.
<Zengol> glxinfo | grep rendering
<Zengol> type that into your Terminal.
<Zengol> If it does not go well, if you have the availability switch your composition over to Xrender.
<PhrkOnLsh> i have direct rendering enabled
<Zengol> I have had problem's with the Effect's myself.
<Zengol> <PhrkOnLsh> What is the offtopic kubuntu channel?
<PhrkOnLsh> jockey says that it's using the proprietary nvidia driver...
<PhrkOnLsh> and I know it's the right version
<Zengol> I use the Intel driver that came with mine, and i know Intel suck's, so you should be swingin along teh way with an Nvidia.
<PhrkOnLsh> so i thought
<Makuseru> Hi, how can I add another gtk style to the menu in the "apperance settings"?
<zaapiel> palm pre june 5th it seemd
<zaapiel> looks tight
<edoceo> How can I get the KDE panel to span across both of my monitors?
<MariachiElf_> Can anyone recommend a good set of packages to get a dev environment started with KDE?
<MariachiElf_> I'd like to play with KOffice but am piecemeal installing a bunch of stuff as it fails
<MariachiElf_> play = hack on/build from svn
<andrew____> Good afternoon.  Is anyone available to help me figure out how to fix a font-rendering issue with my Plasma Desktop?  I'm using Kubuntu 9.04, KDE 4.2
<superboy> wheres all the third-party "Security testing" source's at everyone.....oH YeA WHAt uP KuBuNTu PeEPs
<les_> trouble configuring a mobility m7 (radeon mobility 7500)
<superboy> wheres all the third-party "Security testing" source's at everyone.....oH YeA WHAt uP KuBuNTu PeEPs
<Zengol> Is there not an Equalizer in Amarok 2?
<Serd0tad0> l
<omar> l
<david_> I'm trying to back up my computer so I can reinstall Ubuntu, but I'm having a *ton* of problems.
<david_> The 'keep' backup program creates read-only files that I can't remove (even as su) or even change permissions on.
<david_> The files I've backed up with 'Keep' can't be restored.
<Originooo> hey, firefox hangs while playin flash-movies on youtube. seems like an soundcrash, because after restarting firefox i have no sound. what can i do?
<superboy> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.51-pkg2.run says it wont run how do i install the driver for my videocard
<superboy> and my x desktop effects won qwork
<Originooo> you need to stop X-Server
<superboy> but if i stop x-server wont my screen go blank?
<david_> Yes, your screen will go blank. He's saying that X is borked, and needs to be restarted.
<david_> I get the same thing. If I try to restart Firefox, it claims it's still running.
<david_> You could also kill the Firefox process and not restart X, but I don't recall how to do that in Kubuntu.
<Originooo> david_: i killed firefox, i restarted X but stil no sound. only rebooting system works.....i think there is a plugin oder alsa problem
<david_> Ouch. :-(
<david_> I've had a lot of problems with Firefox and YouTube lately, it's *very* flakey. I don't have any interesting plugins or video drivers, either.
<superboy> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.51-pkg2.run says it wont run how do i install the driver for my videocard
<Originooo> rebooot your system in runlevel 3 ;)  then you habe no X enabled...but i never done that in kubuntu
<Originooo> but the best way i think is to look into teh wiki pages
<david_> Has anyone used the 'keep' backup tool? I can make backups, but I'll be damned if I can figure out how to restore anything. There's no help file for it, either. Searching for 'keep' is an exercise in futility.
<andrew____> Good afternoon.  Is anyone available to help me figure out how to fix a font-rendering issue with my Plasma Desktop?  I'm using Kubuntu 9.04, KDE 4.2
<bb__> hey folks
<Originooo> ok, i think its non-free problem :)
<wizardslovak> anyone is using ufw?
<superboy> how do uu find out what architucture ur uusing huh?
<rsthree> at a terminal: uname -a
<superboy> it says x86_64 what architecture is that 32 bit or 64 bit?
<geek_> 64
<rsthree> that would be 64-bit
<superboy> i cant find syntac pakage manager
<Mamarok> superboy: you mean synaptic?
<eagles0513875> mornign and bye Mamarok
<superboy> yra wathchamakall-it
<Mamarok> superboy: English please
<superboy> cant find "synaptic"pakage manager
<Mamarok> superboy: are you using Kubuntu?
<geek_> its not installed by defualt on kubuntu 9.04
<wizardslovak> hmmm
<Mamarok> bye eagles0513875
<superboy> yea i have kubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<wizardslovak> i just unzipped file and run ./configure
<Mamarok> superboy: then you have kpackagekit in the system settings
<wizardslovak> i am still in same folder , when i type make  it says "no target specified and no makefile found" how come?
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: what are you trying to do?
<wizardslovak> install gtk
<geek_> wizardslovak: read the readme first ;)
<wizardslovak> yea
<wizardslovak> i am following it
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: install gtk? why? it's in the repos
<wizardslovak> no
<Mamarok> and yu don't need gtk in KDE
<wizardslovak> i need to run one software which need gtk
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: search for gtk+ in the package manager...
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: gtk+ is the development framework beind Gnome, so you need Gnome libraries
<wizardslovak> oooooooo
<Mamarok> but you certainly do not have to install it from source
<superboy> in kpackage how do i look at packages that arent installed
<wizardslovak> packet manager didnt find nothing
<Mamarok> superboy: there is a searchbox on top, type the name of the software you are looking for
<Mamarok> then check the package icon on the right which shows you if it is installed or not
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: what application are you trying to run that needs gtk?
<wizardslovak> Mamarok: perlmon
<superboy> what if i dont know what im looking for just want to browse for apps that i might find use ful or do i have to use adept for that?
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: the package you are looking for would by libmon-perl then?
<Mamarok> superboy: then use the filter instead of the search box
<wizardslovak> when i read readme oon perlmon iit says it need perl and gtk
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: there is a libmon-perl package in the repos
<superboy> mamarok thanks and my fault for these naive questions hope im not bothering kuz im new
<Mamarok> which is a library for mon using perl
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: but if you are not developping for the kernel I can't imagine what you would need that for...
<Mamarok> superboy: that's what this support channel is for :)
<wizardslovak> i just wanted to run that software
<superboy> thats why im sticking to KUBUNTU and not wacki vista
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: do you know what it does?
<wizardslovak> its something like cpu-z for linux
<wizardslovak> shows all info about system
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: <you don't need that, it's a kernel tool for developers
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> one more question
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: try to use the cpu monitor widget
<wizardslovak> not in repos
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: it's installed by default in Kubuntu 9.04
<wizardslovak> no
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: go to your desktop, right click and then use "Add widget..."
<wizardslovak> i am searching for it
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: system monitor...
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: if it's not there, install the package plasma-widget-simplemonitor
<wizardslovak> ok i see
<wizardslovak> thank you
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: you are welcome :)
<wizardslovak> how can i resize trashcan?
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: what do you mean, resize? in the panel?
<wizardslovak> i mean resize for couple more MBs
<Mamarok> why not empty it?
<wizardslovak> i did
<Mamarok> and the trashcan is dynamic in size
<SteBo> wizardslovak: Right click on the trash icon and open the Settings dialog.
<Mamarok> maximum size is 10% of your partition
<Mamarok> SteBo: thx :)
<Mamarok> 10% by default that is
<SteBo> :)
<wizardslovak> ok i resize for 14%
<wizardslovak> btw
<wizardslovak> i got kubuntu dual boot with xp
<wizardslovak> i want to remove xp and use all pc for kubuntu only
<superboy_> how do i install adobe flash plugin for 64 bit kuubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: many people have
<wizardslovak> do i have to format all pc and install kubuntu only or is there other way?
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: you need to run the partition tool
<Mamarok> no, you cna only format what you want, but you need to know the partition number
<wizardslovak> hmmm
<wizardslovak> so better just format it
<Mamarok> superboy: it's flashplugin-nonfree
<wizardslovak> is there somethign so i can back up settings?
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: no, why? you don't have to eras a running system for that!
<Mamarok> erase* even
<superboy_> do i get the plugin from adept or kpackage
<wizardslovak> i think  i will go with 64 bit version
<hyper__ch> wow, running a fully encrypted eeePC with Kubuntu Jaunty and the array kernel and it runs really fine :) I just have to get used to that touchpad :)
<wizardslovak> how is it with updates for 64bits?
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: well, then you will have to reinstall, you can not just upgrade from 32 to 64 bit
<wizardslovak> i know
<hyper__ch> good morning Mamarok
<wizardslovak> how is it with updates?
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: do you have a selarate partition for your /home?
<wizardslovak> are there any cons?
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: as I said, that is not possible, in no OS
<Mamarok> hi hyper__ch :)
<Mamarok> separate...
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: what do you mean, any cons?
<wizardslovak> i dont mean update from 32 to 64 without reinstalling
<wizardslovak> i mean software updates
<superboy_> do i get the flash-plugin from adept or kpackage
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: no, impossible, no system or OS allowas that
<wizardslovak> once i will install 64 bit
<wizardslovak> jeez
<hyper__ch> wizardslovak: the only negative thing is the adobe flash plugin
<Mamarok> superboy: doesn't matter, both should show it
<hyper__ch> wizardslovak: you'll need to install that manually
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: you are adressing the wrong person...
<wizardslovak> when i install 64 bit will i have problems with auto updates or not?
<SteBo> wizardslovak: not
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: no, why?
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: am I? ok :)
<wizardslovak> thats what i am was trying to ask you
<hyper__ch> (it's still early morning)
<superboy_> its still nighty
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: I was asking you previousley, do you have a separate partition for your /home?
<rsthree> hyper__ch: the package flashplugin-nonfree should automatically install nspluginwrapper and other necessary libs for flash in a 64-bit ubuntu installation
<superboy_> whats more eficient uTorrent or Ktorrent?
<rsthree> hyper__ch: but, yes, if you want the native 64-bit plugin, i guess you do need to do that manually yet
<hyper__ch> rsthree: well, that one does not work well at all....
<Mamarok> superboy: ktorrent works fine
<wizardslovak> no
<hyper__ch> rsthree: the flash 10 64bit plugin is much superior
<Mamarok> why woulod one by more efficient than the other?
<wizardslovak> Mamarok: no i dont
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: then you will have to backup your system
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: and make a fresh install
<wizardslovak> so when i move to 64 bit , i wont have any problems with updates or software
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: then make sure to install /home on a separate partition so you don't loose it again
<wizardslovak> oo
<wizardslovak> ok
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: why do you repeat your question? we already answered that, didn't we?
<wizardslovak> just want to make sure
<hyper__ch> wizardslovak: how much free disk space have you got and how big is your home folder?
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: there is no difference in updating a 32bit or a 64bit installation, why should there be one?
<Mamarok> it's just that the kernel and the package are compiled against 64bit instead of 32
<wizardslovak> nnever tried and dont want to get into problems
<wizardslovak> well all my kubuntu system is 8gb big lol
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: there is no reason, but make a separate /home :)
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: what is the size of your harddisk?
<Mamarok> the total size I mean
<wizardslovak> 160gb
<Mamarok> wow, and you only have 8 gb for Linux?
<wizardslovak> yea
<wizardslovak> it was just for learning
<Mamarok> and you are sure you want to erase your xp system?
<wizardslovak> yes
<hyper__ch> Aisyu has written a great guide on how to create a seperate /home folder after installation
<wizardslovak> all files i got on external drive anyways
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: make a backup of your data first then!
<superboy_> theres a hiddin partition i cant delete called "X:Boot" aand i dont need it since i got grub any suggestions?
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: he wants to switch to 64 bit anyway...
<hyper__ch> supert0nes: can you pastebin the following:   sudo fdisk -l
<Mamarok> superboy_: what does df -h tell you? --> pastebin.com
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: well, if he's going to ditch that install anyway then there's no harm in "trying" whether that guide works fine :) if you bork it, well, then you planned to reinstall anyway and if it works you learnt something that might prove useful later on
<superboy_> whats pastebin.com?
<dwidmann> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: with onyl 8 gb making a separate home on a 160 gb disk is not...
<wizardslovak> damn i forgot i dont have blank cd home
<superboy_> the df -h tell's me :
<Mamarok> there's not much space left in a 8 gb linux / for a separate /home...
<superboy_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<superboy_> /dev/sda1             582G  4.5G  548G   1% /
<superboy_> tmpfs                 868M     0  868M   0% /lib/init/rw
<superboy_> varrun                868M  220K  868M   1% /var/run
<Mamarok> superboy_: NO!
<superboy_> varlock               868M     0  868M   0% /var/lock
<superboy_> udev                  868M  148K  868M   1% /dev
<superboy_> tmpfs                 868M   12K  868M   1% /dev/shm
<superboy_> lrm                   868M  2.7M  865M   1% /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile
<Mamarok> superboy_: I asked you to paste tis in a pastebin!!!
<wizardslovak> damn use pastebin
<superboy_> i dont know how to use it?
<Mamarok> superboy_: copy-paste?
<Mamarok> you select the text, copy it, open http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there
<Mamarok> then you only give the URL for it
<superboy_> thats what i did i copy from terminal then i paste in the lil text box right?
<SteBo> Or just sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Mamarok> if you can paste here, why not use pastebin
<Mamarok> superboy_: read what I just told you!!!
<superboy_> ok got u boss my fault
<wizardslovak> lol its 4am already
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: not here, its 10:12 am
<hyper__ch> here it's the same time as in Mamarok's place :)
<wizardslovak> so ure somewhere in europe
<SteBo> Mamarok: In which country are you located?
<Shadowkllr> hey, does anyone know where to edit the remote desktop settings in kubuntu 8.10?  I don't have physical access to my machine, but I have ssh open and can edit a file in terminal if I need to
<Mamarok> SteBo: same as hyper__ch :)
<hyper__ch> Shadowkllr: let me check what my settings are
<Mamarok> Shadowkllr: what settings exactly?
<Mamarok> haperthere are like 30 *rc files...
<SteBo> Switzerland (because of the ch)... I'm in Germany.
<Shadowkllr> well, first i think i need to turn it on, and set a password
<wizardslovak> i am USA
<wizardslovak> NY
<Mamarok> superboy_: why would you want to remove that partition?
<superboy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/167631/
<Shadowkllr> but i'm used to doing it using the gui interface, i didn't know if there was a file I could edit to turn the settings on
<superboy_> there like that?
<Mamarok> yes, that's what you just sent to the channel
<wizardslovak> ok people now i am out
<Mamarok> superboy_: do you have a dual boot install?
<wizardslovak> nice talking to you and good night/morning
<superboy_> kus when i install vista it syncs wmi and a pre-installed services that that are automaticly aadd and connect to a domain and i cant change the domain for my own network
<Mamarok> superboy_: what does that have to do with removing a boot sector?
<superboy_> \i dont have dual boot and i cant boot into the hidden partition
<Freyr> what is the best antivirus for linux ?
<superboy_> i just want to remove it
<jussi01> !antivirus | Freyr
<ubottu> Freyr: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<hyper__ch> Shadowkllr: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/167634/
<superboy_> but i think its copy-write
<FuriousGeorge> I can mount my Windows LDM (dynamic disks) partition manually, but I can't get it to happen on boot...
<Mamarok> superboy_: of course it is, it's your recovery partition for XP
<FuriousGeorge> i posted about it here-->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152824
<Shadowkllr> hyper, what's the name of the file?
<superboy_> so theres no way of removing it kuz it syncs schemes and wmi images
<hyper__ch> Shadowkllr: ~/.kde/share/config/krfbrc
<superboy_> and a lockwed domain
<Mamarok> superboy_: if you want to keep XP, don't touch it
<Mamarok> else, you can wipe the partition with a partitioning tool
<superboy_> i dont want xp
<superboy_> and sum partition tools dont show the hiddin partition
<Mamarok> superboy_: well, it will show if you run the partitionin tool as root
<superboy_> how i do that??
<hyper__ch> superboy_: you're in linux or windows right now?
<superboy_> linux
<superboy_> all the way bro
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: can you take over, I need another coffee first...
<hyper__ch> superboy_: and you don't intend to delete the whole harddisk, right? Just that partition?
<superboy_> bring me a coffe too mamarok
<Mamarok> superboy_: check with hyper__ch then, please :)
<Mamarok> superboy_: thanks :)
 * Mamarok gives superboy_  a cookie
<superboy_> yes that partition only
<superboy_> YaY a KoOKiE
<hyper__ch> superboy_: pastebin the output of:   sudo fdisk -l
<superboy_> ok
<superboy_> how to i pastebin again
<hyper__ch> !paste | superboy_
<ubottu> superboy_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vimalp> hi buddy,
<vimalp> my title bar lost in ubuntu
<superboy_> hyper u still there?
<hyper__ch> vimalp: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<hyper__ch> superboy_: I am
<superboy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/167638/
<vimalp> ubuntu
<superboy_> i dont think its showing thou
<hyper__ch> superboy_: are you sure there is one?
<hyper__ch> vimalp: try #ubuntu
<superboy_> it only showa when i put windows install and run repair computer go to camand prompt the type notepad the when i open it shows the idden partition
<hyper__ch> superboy_: hmmmm, then lets try with gparted
<hyper__ch> superboy_: sudo apt-get install gparted
<superboy_> i think when i install kubunt tu it joined in that partition
<hyper__ch> superboy_: kdesudo gparterd
<hyper__ch> superboy_: sorry,   kdesudo gparted
<superboy_> wich one kdesudo or sudo one?
<Mamarok> superboy_: read what he just said!
<hyper__ch> superboy_: "sudo" is for doing things in the terminal and "kdesudo" is to call an gui application as root from the terminal
<superboy_> ohhh gotcha
<superboy_> okay ran kdesudo gparted
<hyper__ch> superboy_: what partitions does it show there for the harddisk?
<superboy_> ext3,extended,linux-swap
<superboy_> its not there
<superboy_> is it kuz its copy-write and for windows?
<hyper__ch> superboy_: hmmm, then I don't think that there is a hidden partition....
<superboy_> i have an acer aspire x1700
<hyper__ch> superboy_: maybe when you use windows restore cd/dvd it will create a ramdrive
<superboy_> yea i think thats what it does kuz when i use windows vista install it shows but cant delete it with it
<superboy_> is there a way tlo wipe the whole drive even the copy-write hidden partition
<hyper__ch> superboy_: if you don't mind losing all your data there is a way
<hyper__ch> superboy_: it's called "dd" --> a small utility humurously nicknamed "disk destroyer"
<superboy_> even if its copy-write
<superboy_> ?
<hyper__ch> superboy_: you start from a live cd and then you will issue the following command:   sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<hyper__ch> if --> input file ; in that case just a whole bunch of "0"
<hyper__ch> of -> output file ; in that case your harddisk
<hyper__ch> sdX needs to be replaced with your actual harddisk name whgich is sda as it seems
<hyper__ch> that will just overwrite the whol 640 GB on that disk with 0
<hyper__ch> (and it will take a little while)
<Mamarok> superboy_: but be absolutely sure of the disk name!
<Mamarok> else you can break everything
<superboy_> im scared now
<superboy_> lol
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: it seems he has only one harddisk
<superboy_> from windows install disk its called:"X:Boot"
<Mamarok> ouch...
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/167638/
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: he only wants to remove one partition, not wipe a disk...
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: [10:35] <superboy_> is there a way tlo wipe the whole drive even the copy-write hidden partition
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: that's why I wrote about dd
<Mamarok> well, make sure he really wants to do that...
<Mamarok> it's total data loss, so...
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: :)
<superboy_> so all live cd's come with dd?
<hyper__ch> well, one always have backups :)
 * |eagles051387| needs to make backups big time
<hyper__ch> superboy_: I think dd is included
<hyper__ch> superboy_: there is only one harddisk in that computer?
<hyper__ch> superboy_: and you have a backup of your data from that harddisk?
<superboy_> yea its one sata ata wdc wd6400AAks-0 640.1 gb
<hyper__ch> superboy_: if you have backups, then start a live cd and run there:   sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<hyper__ch> superboy_: and do something for 2-3h
<hyper__ch> not sure how fast it is, but it's slow
<superboy_> before i back-up whats the command to get apt plugin
<superboy_> adobe
<hyper__ch> superboy_: 32 or 63bit?
<superboy_> 64 bit
<hyper__ch> superboy_: install it manually...
<superboy_> how?
<hyper__ch> superboy_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: the flashplugin-nonfree in Kubuntu 8.04 works fine, no need for that...
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: 64bit always keeps stopping after a while
<RajeshRathod> Hi Friends
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: only way is to restart the browser
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: not for me, works fine here
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: even the flash 10 alpha 64bit plugin was much superior
<hyper__ch> well, never tried 8.04 on 64bit... but that was the case on 8.10 64bit
<RajeshRathod> hi friends i am one critical issues
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: as I said, works fine here, you must have other settings then
<jussi01> hyper__ch: I have a similar issue
<Shadowkllr> hyper, i'm still having a hard time turning it on thru the command line, i can't seem to find the correct file
<Mamarok> !ask | RajeshRathod
<ubottu> RajeshRathod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hyper__ch> jussi01_: flash 64bit?
<RajeshRathod> when i fire any command in terminal window first it shows me "can not resolve host" and after that it execute command
<Mamarok> Shadowkllr: turning on what? sry, didn't follow
<jussi01> hyper__ch: yep
<hyper__ch> Shadowkllr: you need to start it... what's the program name again... krfb?   then just run:   krfb &
<RajeshRathod> problem is occured when i try to start the jboss server.
<superboy_> how do i openn nsplugin
<hyper__ch> jussi01_: well, been using on 8.10 the 64bit alpha version from adobe and now on 9.04 using the latest one... and it works great
<RajeshRathod> jboss start with some short of exception.
<jussi01> hyper__ch: firefox kept crashing with the alpha, but I might give it a go again
<Mamarok> RajeshRathod: check the host settings, it seems to search for something that is not there
<RajeshRathod> yes i checked it too.
<hyper__ch> jussi01_: I have no issues here on kde4, using firefox 3.0.x and 3.5 with the plugin... but not using the alpha version anymore
<RajeshRathod> check proper entry in resolve.conf,networking
<RajeshRathod> everything is mentioned properly.
<RajeshRathod> my pc is under domain of "x"
<Mamarok> RajeshRathod: sry, never used Jboss, I don't do java, but it's likely it tries to connect to some host that is not there
<jussi01> hyper__ch: ok, Im going to give the actual 64 bit one a go
<RajeshRathod> yes
<Mamarok> domain "x"?
<RajeshRathod> actually ubuntu is not able to resolve host name
<hyper__ch> jussi01: I follow this one usually: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<RajeshRathod> its example
<Mamarok> you mean x as 192.168.---
<RajeshRathod> yes
<RajeshRathod> my hostname is abc-123 and ip address : 198.168.1.1...
<RajeshRathod> when i start jboss it wll try to find out ip address from hostname.
<RajeshRathod> which it does not getting.
<Mamarok> RajeshRathod: then soemthing must be wrong in the host address settings, else you wouldn't get that error
<|eagles051387|> that sounds like the issue i was having no resolv.conf file with the ips of the name servers
<superboy_> whats the comand to uninstall nsplugin ?
<RajeshRathod> ok thanks.
<RajeshRathod> will check it
<jussi01> Is anyone here familiar with kdenlive? Im trying to add still photos for set periods of time to a video - kinda like a slideshow with music.... can it be done?
<hyper__ch> jussi01_: I used it once to submit a dvd to a court :)
<jussi01> hyper__ch: *g*
<jacobu> How do you set the default path for the Terminal Emulator to be your home directory instead of your Documents directory?
<hyper__ch> jussi01_: well, we had surveillance material from a PI and just cut the essential part together :)
 * jussi01 headdesks... its actually quite easy to do :D
<austin> when I attempt to activate the nvidia drivers it stalls at 0% "Downloading and installing driver..."
<hyper__ch> austin: what nvidia card have you got?
<austin> its an old kinda rare one, 5950fx I think
<austin> but it should use basically the same drivers as any fx series I think
<austin> any suggestions?
<superboy> how do i install java from the comand promp
<Mamarok> superboy: what java do you want?
<superboy> hyper u there big dawg
<superboy> i want for limewire  and to be able to use youtube
<superboy> what up mamarok
<Mamarok> superboy: you mean javascript then...
<Mamarok> that is installed by default
<Mamarok> and for youtube you need flash
<superboy> i tried installing limewire but it says i need java enviroment
<Mamarok> ok, the you need sun-java6-jre
<Mamarok> superboy: ^^
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get isntall sun-java6-jre
<superboy> okay thanks bro imma try that
<superboy> mamarok it says"E: Invalid operation isntall"
<Mamarok> typo, sry
<Mamarok> install :)
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<superboy> pastebin
<Mamarok> superboy: which one?
<superboy> how u paste bin again?
<Mamarok> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mamarok> set a bookmark, so you can find it again...
<superboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/167686/ <<mamarok
<superboy> how do i upgrade to lxde on the terminal
<Mamarok> superboy: wait...
<superboy> ok
<Mamarok> superboy: about that paste: just accept the license, else install another java
<Mamarok> Tab highlights the <ok> butten, then return
<Mamarok> button
<hyper__ch> austin: sorry, didn't see you replied... hmmm... I got a newer card and I use the proprietary nvidia drivers for it
<Mamarok> superboy: you actually run lxde?
<Hedge|Hog> is there a way to change dolphins recyclebin behaviour? all files i move to the bin ends up in .local/share/Trash even if the files originally is on another partition..which slows the system down alot if i dont delete those files directly
<hyper__ch> why not deleting them directly?
<Hedge|Hog> hyper__ch: thats what i usually do, but its nice to just mark and press delete and then empty the bin when its full
<hyper__ch> shift - delete --> delete completly :)
<hyper__ch> I normally use that
<Hedge|Hog> hyper__ch: well..yes, but id really prefered if dolphin could use the .trash directories on other partitions as all normal file managers does
<hyper__ch> (ok, I also make incremental snapshot-style backups every night dating back 90 days)
<hyper__ch> Hedge|Hog: define "normal file manager"
<Hedge|Hog> haha, everything but dolphin and konqueror =D
<Mamarok> superboy: still here?
<hyper__ch> don't use them then
<Hedge|Hog> nautilus and thunar does what i want dolphin to do at least
<Hedge|Hog> hyper__ch: well, all other things are done nicer in dolphin
<hyper__ch> Hedge|Hog: check the dolphin settings if there is no such option?
<Hedge|Hog> ive done that already, and googling dont work out for me either
<hyper__ch> Hedge|Hog: asked in #kde ?
<hyper__ch> or even #dolphin (if that exists)
<Hedge|Hog> nope, ill try that
<siki> hey guys
<hyper__ch> Hedge|Hog: good luck
<Hedge|Hog> hyper__ch: well, yes, thats standard keystroke-procedure =D
<Hedge|Hog> sorry
<Hedge|Hog> wrong channel, and wrong h + tab user XD
<Mamarok> Hedge|Hog: what version of KDE?
<Hedge|Hog> 4.2.2
<Mamarok> Hedge|Hog: nromally, every partition has its own trash
<Mamarok> normally* even
<superboy> is lxde better than kde 4?
<Mamarok> superboy: why do you want to install lxde?
<Mamarok> it's another desktop
<Mamarok> uses less ressources
<Mamarok> but I never tested it, I prefer to enjoy KDE4 in it's original env.
<hyper__ch> compiled from source? ^^
<Hedge|Hog> Mamarok: yeah, i already have .trash-directories on other partitions, but dolphin doesnt seem to want to use them
<Mamarok> Hedge|Hog: it does here, the trash on the external HD is used
<superboy> its for my gurls computer she wants:"aa beutifull top notch looking desktop
<Mamarok> superboy: use KDE4
<Mamarok> lxde is not beautifull to notch IMHO
<hyper__ch> get her a Mac ^^
 * Mamarok larts hyper__ch 
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: behave!
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: you know how girls are :)
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: they just want their shiny new macbook
<Mamarok> !ot | hyper__ch
<ubottu> hyper__ch: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hyper__ch> *hmpf*
<superboy> lol yup the leopard editition too
<Mamarok> !ot | superboy
<ubottu> superboy: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Mamarok> ...
<superboy> so kd4 is one of the best desktop?
<Mamarok> superboy: I said IMHO
<Mamarok> "the Best" is always a personal opinion
<Mamarok> but, as I said, there is an -offtopic channel for such discussions
<superboy> thats the desktop u have mamarok
<Mamarok> yes
<hyper__ch> also using kde4 here :)
<Mamarok> superboy: that is obvious, this channel is for Kubuntu support, hence KDE
<hyper__ch> well, kde 4 was horrible, 4.1 was good... 4.2 is great
<superboy> do i need any special source repo for IMHO?
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: kde 4.0 was a developer snapshot...
<Mamarok> and could you guys take this to the offtopic channel please!
<hyper__ch> superboy: IMHO -> In My Humble Opinion
<superboy> oooh i thought that was a desktop mamarok was using
<Mamarok> !jargon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jargon
<superboy> jargon?
<Mamarok> superboy: check the Jargon dictionnary on Google
<superboy> !jargon
<Mamarok> it tells you the meaning of the abbreviations
<Mamarok> which are usaully typed in capital letters
 * Mamarok gets some food
<Mamarok> BBL
<superboy> WHATS THE COMAND FOR JAVA FOR LIMEWIRE IT STILL SAYS I NEED JAVA RUNTIME 6.0 OR SUMTHING
<superboy> WHATS OENBOX IS SESIONS?
<hyper__ch> !shout | superboy
<ubottu> superboy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<faileas> *sigh*
<faileas> they really need to learn irc etiquette
<superboy> WHATS KRE-MIGRATER?
<faileas> superboy: there's this thing called a caps lock. it helps if you turn it off
<jussi01> superboy: if you continue in caps you will be removed
<hyper__ch> jussi01: tried now the flash 10 64bit plugin?
<superboy> `my fault
<jussi01> hyper__ch: yeah, seems ok now
<faileas> yes it was
<superboy> how i get the flash 10 plugin for 64 bit from terminal?
<hyper__ch> so, I'm heading towards zurich now
<hyper__ch> bye bye
<wael> slt tout le monde
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<superboy_> hello superboy
<superboy> hi ,supergurl
<superboy_> what u doing
<superboy> nutiin
<superboy_> mmhm
<Mamarok> !ot | superboy
<ubottu> superboy: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<superboy> i downloaded java but its asking me to chose a program to runm it or open the folder?
<amstrongclark> who is chinese
<superboy> !ot| amstrongclark
<ubottu> amstrongclark: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<amstrongclark> my english isn' good ,i want to find a chinese to talk about problem
<faileas> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<amstrongclark> 谢谢
<superboy> !!!cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<amstrongclark>  谢谢
<superboy> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tess_> hello?
<superboy> !ot| tess_
<ubottu> tess_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<superboy> hellp how do i install sun java from terminal??
<erxz> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<tequil> hello
<tequil> i need help
<superboy_> how do u pastbin again?
<tequil> i want to change permission on files throw terminal
<tequil> throw=through
<superboy> NeED help where u at mamarok or hyper.....http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/167730/
<tequil> the command is "chown 667" to give me full access
<tequil> ????
<erxz> chmod 777 full access for everyone
<superboy> how do i fix broken package
<gundam_rx78nt1> I keep getting hash sum mismatch errors every time I try to update my kubuntu distro. Is there currently a problem or a fix?
<superboy>  You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<superboy> uperboy@HYSTERIA:~$ sudo apt-get -f install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<superboy> > You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<superboy> uperboy@HYSTERIA:~$ sudo apt-get -f  install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<superboy> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<superboy> uperboy@HYSTERIA:~$ sudo apt-get -f install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<superboy> bash: command substitution: line 1: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<superboy> bash: command substitution: line 4: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<superboy> bash: You: command not found
<superboy> rhats what i keep getting
<superboy> thats*
<gundam_rx78nt1> superboy: is this referring to the hash sum mismatch or something else?
<superboy_> i forgot add<<
<Laeborg> http://www.spotify.com/en/help/faq/wine/#Opening_spotify_URIs_from_browsers - where should I add that script ?
<superboy_> !cn| laeborg
<ubottu> laeborg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Laeborg> chinese?
<superboy_> !cn| laeborg
<Laeborg> what the?
<Laeborg> I simple ask where I should add a script. I cant even speak/understand chinese
<superboy_> !ot| laeborg
<ubottu> laeborg: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Laeborg> shut up. Stop highlighting, if you just laming...
<superboy_> !cn| laeborg
<ubottu> laeborg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Laeborg> going to ignore you...
<superboy_> !shout| laeborg
<ubottu> laeborg: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Laeborg>  *!*@*76.168.57.93 added to ignore list.
<superboy> !shout| laeborg
<ubottu> laeborg: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Laeborg>  *!*@*cpe-76-168-57-93.socal.res.rr.com added to ignore list.
<superboy> !cn| laeborg
<ubottu> laeborg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Laeborg> !admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<Laeborg> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amstrongclark> 我的kpackagekit更新源到99％停止了，等了好长都没动静
<Laeborg> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I keep getting hash sum mismatch errors every time I try to update my kubuntu distro. Is there currently a problem or a fix?
<rosco_y> Hi everyone: Can anyone recommend a good movie player?
<superboy_> !cn| gundam_rx78nt1
<ubottu> gundam_rx78nt1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<superboy_> !shout| rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rosco_y> ubottu: That's strange--I don't see any all cap words in what I typed....(sorry, tho)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> superboy_: stop playing around. If you aren't going to help or ask questions, get off the channel! OH, NOW I AM SCREAMING FOR YOUR INFO.
<rosco_y> oh, excuse me kind bot... :)
<faileas> rosco_y: i tend to use dragon and vlc
<rosco_y> gundam_rx78nt1: how are you  calclulating your hash?
<rosco_y> faileas: ty :)
<faileas> rosco_y: add the medibuntu repos and you'll be good ;0
<superboy_> !shout| gundam_rx78nt1
<ubottu> gundam_rx78nt1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<faileas> yay
<gundam_rx78nt1> rosco_y: I don't know how the hash is being caluclated. I just use either synaptic or apt-get to perform updates.
<rosco_y> faileas: by "add the medibuntu repos, are you saying I should edit a text file somewhere?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Everytime, it responds with failed to download file because of hash sum mismatch.
<faileas> rosco_y: there's a howto on their page http://www.medibuntu.org/
<rosco_y> Thank you faileas
<faileas> you'll want the win32 codecs for one
<rosco_y> gundam_rx78nt1: I guess I would have to suspect download errors for some reason....
<rosco_y> maybe some freaky glitch going on somewhere
<gundam_rx78nt1> well, I have just about replaced all of my routers and cables (in case it was my hardware). It still fails.
<rosco_y> whew...unfortunately I'm really unqualified to be of much help
<rosco_y> maybe you should order a dvd directly from kubuntu, I think they are somewhere between dirt-cheap and free
<rosco_y> just in case that might fix it
<rosco_y> of course you've done a fsck?
<rosco_y> If you're suspecting hardware, you might want to peek at the hard drives
<altrortla> i'd like to cange permission with chmod ... but i like to knoe what kind of permission are setted...
<altrortla> how can i do?
<altrortla> i'd like to to have numeric format ... like 0755
<altrortla> not clear...
<altrortla> ?
<altrortla> I'll retry....
<tlvb> First boot today, and I get no desktop except for kwin, and the krunner bound to alt+f2 (as usual) I've yet to come across any post on ubuntuforums on the same subject, so I guess it's an isolated matter? Remedy?
<jussi01> tlvb: tried restarting plasma?
<tlvb> jussi01: is it just $plasma? - Then yes, it gives a load of error messages, some on files not found, many towards the end onthe form plasma (3733): ""max"" - conversion of "-1,-1" to QSizeF failed"
<jussi01> tlvb: I think so, but not certain on that at all. Id also try moving your .kde folder, as to reset all settings - you can replace it later
<tlvb> hmm, it seems that everything except plasma works, multiple workspaces transpareny...
<tlvb> I'll try that
<tlvb> yes, moving the .kde folder worked, so it is defnitely a config issue
<jussi01> tlvb: ok, now the fun part - you have to find out what it was :P
<tlvb> yay me!
<altrortla> i'd like to change permission with chmod ... but i like to know what kind of permission are setted, to set them as they was in original way ... kubuntu show me a locked banner
<altrortla> how can i do?
<jussi01> altrortla: ls -la
<altrortla> ls?
<jussi01> that will list whats there now
<altrortla> thanks
<jussi01> you nee the whole lot "ls -la"
<altrortla> yes i have done ... but a need to have numerical string (such as "0755")
<Dragnslcr> altrortla- r is 4, w is 2, x is 1, then just add them for each part
<altrortla> and d?
<Dragnslcr> d just means it's a directory
<altrortla> such as this ... drwxr-xr-x
<altrortla> so it is 755
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<Dragnslcr> That's what most normal directories should be
<altrortla> infact it's stange that it won't to make write on it
<altrortla> ok
<InforMed> Hi!
<kyle_> HEY
<InforMed> My panel icons change position every reboot! Is there any way to solve this issue?
<kyle_> i had the same problem
<kyle_> i kept on retrying it everytime i turned off my puter
<InforMed> It's a kde bug! I think!
<kyle_> and by luck it actually worked
<kyle_> so keep on drag and dropping them
<kyle_> try googling to
<InforMed> kyle I'm trying! But I can't find a solution!
<kyle_> try editing your start up applications
<ubuntu> hi i was wondering if anyone could help me, i installed linux, it went wrong, i deleted the partition and stupidly extended the windows one, now i can't boot windows due to grub error, need to resize windows partition but linux won't let me can anyone help
<kyle_> informed system settings/advanced/auto start
<InforMed> kyle_:  I don't understand how that could help!
<ubuntu> hi i was wondering if anyone could help me, i installed linux, it went wrong, i deleted the partition and stupidly extended the windows one, now i can't boot windows due to grub error, need to resize windows partition but linux won't let me can anyone help
<kyle_> do you have the windows disk?
<kyle_> you might have to reformat
<dbglt> hey, is there a package for kde-devel ?
<dbglt> no matter :p
<ubuntu> thank u but i have a lot of personal data on there
<dbglt> bad search string heh
<kyle_> ubuntu try running linex from the disk... so b4 it loads grub and fails press f12 and run the cd
<ubuntu> im doing that now to talk to u
<szadek_> ubuntu : http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-restore-grub-in-ubuntu/2008/04/11
<szadek_> but before , you can enter the windows paritition and take a backup of the data
<ubuntu> how would restoring the grub help, i thought my best bet was to somehow get rid of it
<kyle_> you can delete its partition.. but i dont understand why windows isnt working for you
<idran2> Hi to all.Some one knows krusader? I ha ve a problem starting it: it appear whit a white screen and no interface. like a clean form.
<szadek_> ubuntu : before you do anything , with the live cd you will be able to backup your data , this is the first thing you should do , then , with gparted you can do wahtever you want with your partitions
<ubuntu> when i run gparted under livecd it says that i have no devices
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, you have an ntfs partition?
<ubuntu> yes
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, ergh... i had a similar problem- it was due to Windows not shutting down properly, but if you can't log in, that may be an issue :/
<ubuntu> its not a login issue its a boot issue, i can't get past grub stage after deleting the partition
<ign0ramus> ubuntu: can you press 'e' to edit grub?
<szadek_> ubuntu , with live cd , opening nautilus , on the left side , the ntfs partition doesnt show up?
<RootRay> hello, just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10, notices the menu in firefox3 is a bit slow
<RootRay> anyone with same experience? seems like there is an issue with gtk
<ign0ramus> RootRay, me too... haven't found a fix for that
<ubuntu> i cant igno  because be4 the grub window comes up it says error code 22
<ign0ramus> RootRay, i have about 25 add-ons, and scrolling from top to bottom takes a full minute
<RootRay> dont know why, but some gnome apps run slow
<RootRay> igno: i believe the problem is with the latest gtk
<RootRay> it wasnt like this in 9.04
<ign0ramus> RootRay, could be... i'm hoping there was a fix (and do you mean 8.10?)
<RootRay> yeh, 8.10
<RootRay> prior to 9.10 it was ok
<ign0ramus> do you mean 9.04? ;-)
<RootRay> em
<RootRay> yeh 9.04
<ign0ramus> haha :-)
<RootRay> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display
<RootRay> also get this msg all the time
<dc> hi guy
<RootRay> it looks like the ubuntu team rushed it a lot
<ign0ramus> RootRay, there's so much pressure to do the 6-month release, sometimes, i think it'd be worth it to wait a little...
<ubuntu> does anyone know wat error code 22 is on grub
<RootRay> the code base is getting out of control
<RootRay> too many forks and conflicts
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<ubuntu> thx
<ubuntu> 22 : "Must load Multiboot kernel before modules"
<ubuntu>  This error is returned if the module load command is used before loading a Multiboot kernel. It only makes sense in this case anyway, as GRUB has no idea how to communicate the presence of location of such modules to a non-Multiboot-aware kernel.
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to fix that
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, when you tried from liveCD, you ran 'sudo grub'?
<ubuntu> ???
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, didn't you say you tried to fix with a liveCD already?
<ubuntu> i think it happened because i deleted my linux partition
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, so you only have windows on the machine now?
<ubuntu> yes
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, in that case you could probably fix it using a windows disc, and using 'fixmbr'
<ubuntu> would that get rid of my files and does it apply to vista
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, lemme check the vista thing (I know it works on XP), but no, it simply reinstalls the bootloader
<idran2> Hi to all.Some one knows krusader? I have a problem starting it: it appear whit a white screen and no interface. like a clean form. I try reinstall it but nothig change.
<ubuntu> i thought it wouldnt because vista uses a different boot loader
<ubuntu> idran2 does ur machine meet minimum reqs
<tlvb> is it possible to remove the plasma menu button (default position top right of desktop) from the desktop, or to move it into a panel?
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, from what i've read: put in Vista boot disc, restart. Enter recovery console and run FIXBOOT and FIXMBR and you *should* be back in business
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> just need to get the disk from under dads nose
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, again, this does not erase anything, it simply reloads the bootloader needed to start the OS
<ubuntu> thank u
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, don't thank me until the problem is fixed!  :P
<ubuntu> well if i hadnt said thank u ,u could have been w8ing a wk or more
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, haha! hope it works out for you.
<ubuntu> thk u
<ign0ramus> you're welcome :)
<ubuntu> for ur time
<ign0ramus> it's a sat. morning with rain scheduled for most of the day.  i have plenty of time :(
<ubuntu> nice and cloudy for me
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, here in mid-atlantic US, we've had rain for like 10 straight days...
<ign0ramus> gives me some time to tweak my Jaunty install (which it really needs)
<ubuntu> pity
<ubuntu> i wouldnt mind d'loading the new 9.04 but i don't have any spare cd's
<ubuntu> but im stuck with UE 1.6
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, i'm pretty sure you can do it via flash drive if you have one with enough capacity
<ubuntu> would it work of sd card very slowly
<ubuntu> oh i can't w8 till i have some money coming in
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, that's a good question... that i'm not sure of
<ubuntu> it would be very slow and stupid to try if u had a flash drive
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, i don't think most computers are capable of booting from an SD card...
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, maybe if you had a USB device (camera, usb hub) to plug the SD card into, it may work... but would take forever
<ubuntu> yeah so i wont try and will stick with the old sys
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, probably your best bet.
<ubuntu> actually dad has 9.04 disk which i could 'borrow'
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, why couldn't you use that then?
<ubuntu> because its his and i would probably have to wait till 9.10 comes out to use it because he chucks his old ones
<maxxou> hello i have a problem with dmraid, i have 3*500Go raid5 (my doc) and 1*160Go non raid for kubuntu 9.04 after install i have grub error 21, http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-14129
<ign0ramus> brb
<ubuntu> max, is it installed on the non-raid
<ubuntu> can windows vista comps see when a linux comp is on the network
<maxxou> ubuntu: yes  but http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-14130
<ubuntu> wat is it
<ubuntu> its all french
<maxxou> i can't mount any partition, yes i'm french
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> i thought u were answering my q sorry
<ubuntu> no idea then
<maxxou> thanks
<ubuntu> i didn't help lol
<ubuntu> can windows vista comps see when a linux comp is on the network
<embraceunity> yes
<ubuntu> is there a way so that they can't
<embraceunity> I think Samba is the program that is used
<ubuntu> thx
<ubuntu> how do i get samba
<embraceunity> i think it comes standard
<ubuntu> found it
<idran2> ubuntu: you wrote "idran2 does ur machine meet minimum reqs" I thing yes. Only krusader have this problem and whit kubuntu 8.04 I have not this problem. Only now that I have updated to 8.10
<BluesKaj> aha , the new kde4.2.3 konvi version finally seems to work properly, however the empasis ison "seems to " :)
<BluesKaj> err emphasis
<ubuntu> try upgrading to 9.04 and seeing if that fixes ur prob
<ubuntu> and if it dont then go back to ur old 8.04
<RootRay> 你好
<Unksi> !cn | RootRay
<BluesKaj> !cn | RootRay
<ubottu> RootRay: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every one .....how can i add themes for KDE ???
<ign0ramus> cobra-the-joker, www.kde-look.org
<cobra-the-joker> ign0ramus  , i meen how can i install it ?
<ign0ramus> cobra-the-joker, not to be an ass, but you have to follow the installation instructions provided on most of the themes found there
<cobra-the-joker> :D
<ubuntu> lol
<ign0ramus> cobra-the-joker, if you're used to how gnome 'themes' can be easily installed, you'll find that kde themes are completely different
<ign0ramus> cobra-the-joker, gnome 'themes' are simply modifications to pixmaps and metacity colors, etc
<ign0ramus> cobra-the-joker, kde themes are separate entities in their own right, and have to be compiled and installed separately
<cobra-the-joker> mmmm
<cobra-the-joker> ok
<ign0ramus> ... if that makes any sense.
<ign0ramus> Jucato could give a much more eloquent explanation, but that's the gist of it
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> i'm installing the windows virtualbox via wine to run a linux gues
<white_pelican> when I wa using Hardy Heron, and I would right click ona link an an email or other places, a small menu wouldpop-up offering me to do things likeopening it in firefox, mozilla, etc. I upgraded to Jaunty and now that menu no longer comes up. What am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: what app is this in?
<ubuntu> http://www.myspace.com/fadedcadence new band
<ActionParsnip> !ot > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<white_pelican> kmail for one, but I've also seen it in xchat
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: dont spam in here, this is support
<ubuntu> thx
<ubuntu> where do i say offtopic stuff because it says on the official one [13:55] [Error] \kubuntu-offtopic: No such nick/channel.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: its /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu> thx
<kevin_> how do i change the video driver that x is using
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: for what video card?
<kevin_> i know there is someway to run the x setup but i havent done it forever
<kevin_> it is a radeon m7
<kevin_> (7500)
<kevin_> i cant enable 3d effects and the utility tells me there is no restricted driver available
<kevin_> but i think that if i tell x to use the radeon driver then they will work
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/T41_XOrg_Conf
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: i'd use the screen, device and display sections
<white_pelican> can someone answer my question?
<kevin_> the title of that page says no 3d
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: maybe if you tell the apps what browser to use they will open in that browser
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: hmmm
<white_pelican> I wanted the choice
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: make sure youare using the radeon driver
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: wow someone who uses more than firefox, i'm shocked
<kevin_> ActionParsnip: what are the ati drivers that come with x.. radeon and radeonhd and something else right?
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: it could be a service menu, but i'm not sure they will be used in apps like that
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: theres frglx which are proprietary
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: i cant really advise passed this kind of level as I avoid ati like paris hilton
<kevin_> that one never works as well as the opensource one though from my expirience correct?
<kevin_> yea tell me about it it isnt my laptop
<ActionParsnip> gah
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/363238 may have some clues
<faileas> ActionParsnip: wine dosen't do drivers. so chances are virtualbox won't work
<ActionParsnip> faileas: yep, it failed
<luis> Guys, i have one problem, the resolution of my kubuntu is not good for my laptop
<luis> 1400, can someone help me pls
<faileas> luis: er.. 1400x1050?
<luis> ???
<luis> yep
<kevin_> go to application in your k menu and select system then you'll see the resolution utility
<faileas> luis: got a sorta split screen thing?
<luis> its all biger
<luis> i have installed kubuntu before with the correct resolution
<podecoet> would anyone be kind enough to send me a link to the latest NVIDIA linux driver from the website? :( IRC'ing from a shell, X wont start, I'm kinda stuck.
<luis> all is smaller and sharper
<nighty> hi
<luis> i have a nvidia drive too
<faileas> ahh
<nighty> is there a repository like the neon repository to try out kde 4.3 for jaunty?
<ign0ramus> podecoet, what card?
<podecoet> ign0ramus: 8800GTS/512
<faileas> then you can do what kevin_ said ;)
<ign0ramus> podecoet, hang on
<podecoet> ign0ramus: thanks!
<ign0ramus> podecoet, is that a GeForce, ION, etc?
<embraceunity> podecoet: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/180.51/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.51-pkg1.run
<ign0ramus> ok there you go! ;)
<podecoet> ign0ramus: Yup, GeForce 8800GTS
<embraceunity> nighty: no
<BluesKaj> embraceunity , is that driver for his card ?
<podecoet> ign0ramus: legend! I owe you one!
<podecoet> f*** $($&($#*&
<ign0ramus> podecoet, embraceunity actually posted it... but i did check and that is the proper link for the 8800GTS
<mkargar> how to install kaffeine 1 pre1 in kubuntu 9.04 from repo
<mkargar> ?
<nighty> embraceunity: maybe i can use the svn source code?
<embraceunity> BluesKaj: yea, 8800 isn't legacy
<BluesKaj> embraceunity , or is it a generic thing that nvidia made for linux
<podecoet> hah sorry, everythings chunky... couldn't tell -- Thanks embraceunity
<luis> embraceunity with what program i open and download de driver?
<embraceunity> BluesKaj: nvidia makes a big kitchen sink driver for all their new cards, much like ATI, and then relegates everything else to the legacy drivers
<podecoet> ign0ramus: dammit, manual labour, I have to manually write the url out since theres no copy/paste :P
<embraceunity> nighty: yea you can
<embraceunity> nighty: but it is a bitch
<ign0ramus> podecoet, ah the tortures of typing!
<BluesKaj> embraceunity so whynot use the 180 driver from a package manager , much easier to install
<luis> embraceunity with what program i open and download de nvidia driver?
<embraceunity> luis: you just run it with sh i think
<luis> oh
<podecoet> ign0ramus: curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal!
<luis> holda i am new srry, whats that
<ign0ramus> podecoet, i've heard that before.... :)
<embraceunity> luis: sudo sh filename.run
<podecoet> ign0ramus: I guess this makes us friends :P
<ign0ramus> podecoet, as far as internet standards go, we are bff's
<mkargar> how to install kaffeine 1 pre1 in kubuntu 9.04 from repo?
<embraceunity> people still use kaffeine?
<mkargar> embraceunity:hmm?
<ign0ramus> i was kind of wondering *why* someone would want to install kaffeine, but i didnt say anything :S
<embraceunity> mkargar: i thought dragon player superceded it... guess not
<embraceunity> mkargar: it seems available here: http://kaffeine.kde.org/?q=download
<podecoet> ign0ramus: I forgot to mention, I'm running the AMD64 distro, is there a different driver?
<mkargar> embraceunity:Kaffeine is bets App for DVB!
<ign0ramus> podecoet, ooh, maybe, let me see
<embraceunity> mkargar: says you can just do sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<embraceunity> doesn't even list a repo
<ign0ramus> podecoet, nope... same driver (looks like for almost all newer cards)
<ActionParsnip> !info kaffeine jaunty
<ubottu> kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 3229 kB, installed size 7084 kB
<mkargar> embraceunity:i want kaffeine 1pre1!
<ign0ramus> has anyone been able to get VLC to work in a single window (older behavior)?
<ActionParsnip> embraceunity: apt-cache search kaff
<embraceunity> oh, that sucks
<embraceunity> gotta compile yourself
<podecoet> ign0ramus: Doh -- It's complaining about using the x86 version instead of x64 :P
<ign0ramus> podecoet, Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) --> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/180.51/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.51-pkg2.run
<ign0ramus> podecoet, oops... yes, it *is* different.  sorry, the urls looked the same to me at first
<luis> whats the irc for kubuntu es? pls
<podecoet> ign0ramus: I will destroy you! And thanks once again :P
<ign0ramus> podecoet, haha :)  sorry, and no problem
<luis> whats the irc for kubuntu es? pls
<ign0ramus> !es > luis
<ubottu> luis, please see my private message
<luis> thx
<ign0ramus> np
<t00r> anybody tried installing 9.04 on an HP mini note 1000?
<embraceunity> t00r: no, but do you know about Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<podecoet> just installed intrepid, and it prompted me to install the proprietary drivers. So I did, rebooted, X wouldn't start. Drivers from Nvidia's website don't help
<podecoet> please assist :(
<t00r> embraceunity: yes i do. my question has to do with the speakers on the HP not working.
<t00r> embraceunity: it's acknowledged as a bug in alsa in the 9.04 kernel. there's a newer kernel package that fixes the speaker issue but breaks wifi. the HP mini note uses a broadcom chip.
<embraceunity> t00r: well if it is a kernel issue, you could theoretically roll your own kernel using the proper broadcom and speaker stuff... assuming they aren't conflicting
<embraceunity> t00r: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<t00r> embraceunity: normally i would. but the notebook isn't mine and has been returned to the owner, who is willing to compromise about the sound issue. i'll just wait for a new kernel package.
<eagles0513875> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<luis> ei guys, there was a irc client that it was similiar to MIRC, what was the name?
<ActionParsnip> luis: xchat
<ActionParsnip> !irc > luis
<ubottu> luis, please see my private message
 * ActionParsnip hates mirc
<nfiveevd> 9.04 is running well on my Dell Mini 9
<podecoet> I've officially tried everything I know - I can't get X up and runing after restricted drivers were enabled. Syslog says "X died during startup"
<nfiveevd> I had to connect to my wired network 4 updates just after I installed 9.04
<newbie> ok I really broke something while trying to reinstall the LAMP stack  can you help this is what happenned: http://pastebin.com/m6f4cfbbf
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone! Since the update from Intrepid to Jaunty my WLAN won't connect anymore. It's a Broadcom BCM4312, the restricted module is loaded and a WPA/WPA2 secure network without any typos in the PSK. Neither NWM (with the latest PPA plasma widget) nor wicd work. Any suggestions where to start troubleshooting?
<newbie> hi, btw
<newbie> i tried to reinstall the above list, but it just lists about 55 conflicts and errors out
<podecoet> MilhousePunkRock: since my install of Intrepid, I cant even boot :P
<podecoet> I'm [ ] that close to giving up entirely after 18 months of linux, and reverting to windows :(
<robin> newbie:try installing the kde metapackages, kde-core, etc
<MilhousePunkRock> podecoet: Anything gone bad during the upgrade?
<sunriseparadyse> hello
<tlvb> Is it possible to remove the yin/yang/cashew nut/plasma circle quarter button from the desktop? (the one in the upper right corner)
<sunriseparadyse> please i need asistence to install driver grapic card gforce 8800 gt
<newbie> robin: ok, will do.  but why did it do this?
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: did you do a custom install on your drivers to begin with?
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: something like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713
<MilhousePunkRock> newbie: It was already enabled in the Restricted Driver manager...
<robin> newbie: because some of the packages were dependencies to packages who were depencies to packages, etc.
<MilhousePunkRock> newbie: I think that is outdated...
<newbie> robin: some sort of circular hiearchy?  that seems dangerous
<podecoet> MilhousePunkRock: I didn't upgrade, I opted to format and install from scratch - worked fine, it asked me to install proprietary drivers, I did, then everything caught fire
<MilhousePunkRock> newbie: The odd thing is, it detects my network, but it will ask for the PSK over and over again.
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: it's 8 month outdated
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: orly?  so the driver is there, just non functional?
<robin> newbie: not particulair circular, but things live mysql are used by some kde packages
<MilhousePunkRock> newbie: Yes, but the card is fine, it works with Windows 7 which is installed also
<MilhousePunkRock> podecoet: What kind of drivers did you install
<newbie> robin: ahh mysql is the culprit.  but there should still be some sort of one way on dependencies.  I'm installing kde-core and kdeutils, is there anything you think I might be missing from that list?  kdedesktop is outdated.
<olandrus> I am a newbie!
<robin> newbie:what I know of you have the following metapackages: kdeadmin, kdeaccessibility, kde
<robin> kdebase
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927143 maybe?
<newbie> robin: that's a hell of a list
<ferum> hi all
<MilhousePunkRock> I already found descriptions of the same symptom on my entire netbook after the upgrade to jaunty, but none of the things other people did to solve it work for me...
<ferum> what is the blocked updates?
<ferum> in this section i haave kernel
<darkhunter> hi
<robin> newbie:the easiest thing to do is just use a package manager, search for kde, and install everything you think is necesary
<embraceunity> ferum: blocked updates are usually missing dependencies
<ferum> can i install kernel 2.6.29?
<ferum> anyone test?
<robin> ferum: I don't think you can install it on ubuntu
<robin> ferum: you will need a distro that uses it
<ferum> i have a deb
<embraceunity> ferum: i compiled my own from David Airlie's drm-rawhide branch to test out kernel modesetting on ATI
<embraceunity> it worked
<podecoet> MilhousePunkRock: the ones in the package repository, and also the ones on the nVidia website, both have the same effect
<MilhousePunkRock> podecoet: Do you have a rare configuration maybe?
<MilhousePunkRock> podecoet: Like VERY new hardware?
<newbie> robin: it would be if kpackage wasn't uninstalled
<robin> newbie:you can install synaptic
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: have you tried setting you network with a PSK password to see if it connects?  That would tell us if it's a CONF issue or otherwise.
<newbie> robin: I know.
<MilhousePunkRock> newbie: You mean without a PSK, don't you?
<ferum> how i can install mysql and configure it
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: hmm I guess I do.  so this is a PSK issue, not a hardware issue?  can you connect to an open network (no password)?
<newbie> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ferum> and what gui mysql db editor have?
<robin> ferum: you can install phpmyadmin with apt
<ferum> no i'm need analog heide sql
<robin> a mysql console?
<ferum> gui
<ferum> editor
<robin> phpmyadmin is a gui editor
<ferum> whould be better install kernel from deb or from source?
<robin> I think a deb would be easier
<ubuntu> thanks to all who helped me
<MilhousePunkRock> newbie: I don't have an open network at hand, but I could of course disable encryption briefly, just to try...
<ferum> but missing depences
<newbie> ferum: heidisql isn't in the repositories, you will have to get it from http://www.heidisql.com/? if that s what you require
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: yeah let's dothat
<ferum> how install mysql
<newbie> !mysql > ferum
<ubottu> ferum, please see my private message
<shadowhywind> anyone around up with random(many) questions about dd
<MilhousePunkRock> newbie: Well then, I'll be right back
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: ok.
<robin> apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<ferum> i need only mysql
<robin> and apt-get install mysql-client-5.0
<robin> ferum:user apt-get or a package manager
<ferum> robin you know any IDE for c++ development
<ferum> analog VS 2008
<robin> ferum:kdevelop
<ferum> okay
<ferum> anyone update to kde 4.2.3?
<ferum> anyone have problem?
<newbie> ferum: what is your computer knowledge versus your linux knowledge?  you ask some interesting questions
<embraceunity> ferum: i updated to kde 4.2.3
<ubuntu> mine is mostly comp but i am leaving the windy world of windows behind
<embraceunity> no problems
<ferum> i don't newbie in linux
<ferum> but i don't know about kernel in kubuntu
<ferum> i ask because i want info about any troubles
<newbie> ferum: what do you know about computers/networking in general?
<ubuntu> wat do u need to know about networking
<ferum> I'm learning c++
<luis_> guys my keyboard is not correct
<luis_> i think kubuntu has english keyboard turned on
<luis_> but mine is spanish
<newbie> ubuntu: I'm fine, just gauging what ferum is trying to accomplish
<luis_> how i can change that
<newbie> luis > !es
<ferum> i tryed many distro
<newbie> !es > luis
<ubottu> luis, please see my private message
<ferum> but kubuntu like me now
<newbie> luis system settings keyboard
<ferum> anyone have problem with jockey kde?
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: any update? I need to leave soon
<MilhousePunkRock> newbie: Interestingly enough, it does connect when it's unprotected
<MilhousePunkRock> So it's an WPA issue
<ubuntu> im installing linux and it says 120%
<ubuntu> lol
<ferum> my jockey kde crashes
<luis_> newbie, now what
<ferum> and anyone can help?
<ubuntu> who here uses ultimate edit ubuntu
<ferum> my friend hasn't enternet connection
<ferum> but i'm want give him all my updates
<ferum> downloaded
<ferum> how this doing?
<ubuntu> bye setup finished
<ferum> expect copy apt/cache
<bazhang> ferum, aptoncd
<bazhang> !aptoncd | ferum
<ubottu> ferum: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<newbie> luis: I'm sorry I don't know, I broke my kde, but there should be a keyboard driver in there.  go to the spanish forum for more info
<newbie> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: you are not alone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110241
<ferum> xth
<drbobb> ugh, I'm afraid that on my laptop, jaunty is a total failure
<drbobb> hardy handled the h/w a lot better
 * drbobb is considering switching distros (as if that could help)
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: try this please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/52922
<embraceunity> drbobb: what problems are you having specifically?
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: oops I mean iwlist wlan0 scan
<drbobb> embraceunity: mostly with the vga driver
<ferum> when i going to my friend i print apt-cdrom add?
<drbobb> problems, as in fails to work at all, Xorg either segfaults or causes a system lockup
<ferum> or if i install on flash
<ferum> how connetc repo?
<embraceunity> drbobb: what card?
<drbobb> embraceunity: in 32bit mode, I have managed to make it work with some serious workarounds and with seriously degraded performance
<bazhang> !info aptoncd
<ubottu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 207 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<drbobb> in 64bit, nothing works
<drbobb> embraceunity: a SiS integrated chip
<bazhang> ferum, create the disc, then add as a repo source
<drbobb> I guess I should be decent and submit a bundle of bug reports before I switch
<embraceunity> drbobb: please do
<drbobb> but apparently the SiS driver is unmaintained and can't be expected to be fixed
<embraceunity> drbobb: xserver can be downgraded though
<drbobb> embraceunity: i tried that too, an failed
<drbobb> I believe there must be some serious issues between the sis driver and the newer kernel
<t00r> sis hardware is flaky.
<JukeBoxHero> hey fellas, case in point Dolphin, when you boot up fresh into KDE, do you get automounted partitions without the manual entries in /etc/fstab?
<t00r> i've had nothing but bad experiences with sis chipsets.
<embraceunity> JukeBoxHero: it will autodetect paritions and give you the option to mount
<drbobb> t00r: I agree, they're crap. unfortunately I can't afford a new laptop at this time
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: did you run that?
<drbobb> t00r: and it is a fact that hardy worked well enough
<JukeBoxHero> embraceunity: in the sense you have to click on the partitions and provide root pass ?
<JukeBoxHero> to mount them
<newbie> MilhousePunkRock: crap, I'm totally late now.  sorry
<embraceunity> JukeboxHero: yea, just double clicking should do the trick, though i don't usually remember having to grant root accees
<embraceunity> access*
<MilhousePunkRock> newbie: Yeah, me too... We'll go on tomorrow, thx a bunch for the help
<MilhousePunkRock> Have a nice day
<Guest75530> is there any way to hide ur network from other network users
<t00r> drbobb: which sis chipset is it? i have a 1.2 ghz celery + sis chipset running as a server.
<JukeBoxHero> embraceunity: so in one word yes or no, you (double)click on the partition, it gets mounted right?
<embraceunity> yes
<JukeBoxHero> great, just what i wanted to know, thanks :)
<ghouly> hi all, a question about upgrade from jaunty to hardy : i downloaded the jaunty alternate cd iso to speed the upgrade up since i have low bandwidth,  i have to add it to /etc/apt/sources.list  somehow, right ? what's the syntax for adding a cd like that ? i've got it mounted on /media/cdrom0
<ferum> any have prolem with jockey kde?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know if there is a fix yet for the "A problem we were no" errors in KPackageKit yet?
<ghouly> nvm, found it in adept menus
<eagles0513875> can someone help me out with nfs
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo eagles0513875
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know if there is a fix yet for the "A problem we were no" errors in KPackageKit yet?
<eagles0513875> bazhang: im stuck on a step
<eagles0513875> im adding the share that i have on the machine that im on but for some reason when it comes to exporting it it says the share doesnt exist
<eagles0513875> do you have to give the relative path or the absolute
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo-Aztec, there is a solution to the kpackagekit prob , use adept or synaptic or atitude or apt ...kpackagekit doesn't work for me either
<BluesKaj> adept can still be installed thru the cli if needed
<CoJaBo-Aztec> BluesKaj: Right now I am stuck with using apt-get, which doesnt have search AFAIK. What other package manager works well in Jaunty? Adept was the one in Hardy, and that seemed to work well.
<Captain_Haddock> CoJaBo-Aztec: apt-cache search
<cnu> if i do Ubuntu Netinstall and choose "Kubuntu Desktop" when selecting package set, will it become the same as downloading kubuntu iso and installing?
<Captain_Haddock> anybody have any experience installing kubuntu via live USB and the alternate ISO? I'm using unetbootin
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo-Aztec, i would install adept  if you need a gui , but I've been using apt and aptitude to upgrade or update
<Captain_Haddock> I can't get it to use the USB drive as the CDROM... is there a commandline option for that?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> BluesKaj: I've been using apt-get too, but the problem is it is hard without being able to search through the packages to see what they are.
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo-Aztec , sudo apt get-install adept  :)
<BluesKaj> oops sudo apt-get install adept
<CoJaBo-Aztec> BluesKaj: Ok, thanks!
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Appearently Jaunty's version of VLC is also broken...
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo-Aztec, I just tried playback with VLC and it works ok.
<BluesKaj> what probs are you having ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> BluesKaj: The video appears in a seperate window, and fullscreen navigation does not work because of that.
<luis> ei guys can someone help me
<luis> i cant see youtube videos
<luis> whats the problem
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Do you have flash?
<pucko-> captain_haddock, that's probably up the the bios.
<luis> nop, can u help me install it?
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<luis> btw i also have another problem
<luis> my keyboard is a spanish one
<pucko-> captain_haddoc, you will have to look there and see if there's any option to set it either way
<akiem> Download flash in debian format
<luis> but kubuntu has it as an english one
<luis> how i can correct that?
<Captain_Haddock> pucko-: I can boot into the USB drive fine and access the installer... the installer however is looking for the install files on a CD-ROM drive
<pucko-> oh
<akiem> to install Flash.... Use Terminal
<akiem> sudo dpkg -i install flash.deb
<BluesKaj> !pm | luis
<ubottu> luis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> luis: In system settings, there is an option to change the layout.
<Captain_Haddock> Regional & Language
<luis> i am in keyboard laout
<luis> layout
<luis> what now
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras | luis
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luis> lol
<bazhang> !extras
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Captain_Haddock> luis: in regional and language?
<bazhang> that's wrong factoid for extras
<luis> yes
<luis> btw there is not a button to write ur complete name
<Captain_Haddock> luis: you see a list of layouts here?
<luis> ok i am in layout tab
<luis> let me enable keyboard layout
<luis> albania, andorra....
<luis> what I choose
<Captain_Haddock> spain
<luis> done, i choose latin america :)
<luis> thx
<Captain_Haddock> that works too... double click on it so that it goes to the right pane
<Captain_Haddock> highlight the layout and choose any variants from the drop-down below
<luis> thx, all is done, i have the correct keyboard layout
<luis> now*
<Captain_Haddock> righto then
<luis> btw how i can enter kubuntu irc and not ubuntu irc?
<luis> in konversation
<Captain_Haddock> F2 and edit server's default channels
<luis> but what i enter there
<bazhang> #kubuntu
<wizardslovak> hello
<wizardslovak> i need little help with partitioning
<eclix> ola
<wizardslovak> my disk is 160gb ,how many of it should be boot,/,and home?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> wizardslovak: Depends on what you need to do. Usually I keep everything on one partition, and on this computer I put / on 5GB to make it easy to back up the entire OS.
<wizardslovak> well thats what i want
<wizardslovak> one partition for os
<wizardslovak> 10gb should be good ?!
<luis> i tried installing the flash player
<CoJaBo-Aztec> wizardslovak: Probably. Mine runs fine even with 5GB (62% used), but I don't have a very large amount of software installed.
<luis> but no sound
<luis> wtf
<luis> in the youtube videos
<CoJaBo-Aztec> luis: Check the volume on the youtube player, it tends to default really lo for some reason.
<wizardslovak> in mixer settings high PCM
<luis> thx wizard
<ferum> anyone can help?
<wizardslovak> with what???????????????????/
<ferum> jockey kde don't install drivers
<ferum> i'm isnatll kernel 2.6.29.2
<ferum> *install
<BluesKaj> luis , install flashplugin-nonfree
<wizardslovak> if he installed flashplugin and no audio its only with PCM
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ferum: Did you install all software updates before trying the drivers?
<wizardslovak> ok i am out
<ferum> envy say that no kernel headers
<bazhang> ferum, where is that kernel from
<ferum> yes
<wizardslovak> be back when format my pc
<bazhang> ferum, envy? oh no
<luis> i think the original (adobe) is better than the free BluesKaj
<luis> but whatever, the youtube video is working very fine anyway :)
<ferum> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29.2/
<ferum> i download kernel headers and kernel source
<ferum> may be i should install kde 4.2.3??
<bazhang> ferum, dont use envy
<ferum> i'm delete him
<bazhang> !envy | ferum
<ubottu> ferum: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<ferum> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ferum> my jockey kde don't download
<ferum> nvidia
<ferum> drv
<BluesKaj> luis, dunno , I don't think there's much difference ..maybe just the name
<ferum> anyone help how to fix jockey kde?
<luis> ei I closed the desktop and i dont know how to get it back :(
<ferum> can i install only package
<bazhang> ferum, the ppa kernel is the problem would be my guess, not jockey-kde
<bazhang> ferum, why do you need that kernel by the way
<ferum> i may install another kernel
<bazhang> ferum, dont understand you; why do you need that later kernel?
<ferum> i want))
<bazhang> ferum, then you are on your own.
<bazhang> ferum, ie not supported.
<ferum> because ext4   better support
<bazhang> ferum, of course it will break things. use at your own risk
<ferum> what kernel you use?
<bazhang> the standard jaunty one
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ferum> bazhang you update kernel through package manager?
<new_bember> hello
<new_bember> guys, whats wrong with xorg.conf in the 9.04? it seems any changes not applyed
<bazhang> ferum, when a new one comes out, yes.
<Guest75530> how do u install firefox 3
<bazhang> Guest75530, which version of kubuntu
<Guest75530> 7.1
<ferum> now new kernels in blocked updates
<bazhang> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<bazhang> Guest75530, that is no longer supported, consider upgrading
<Guest75530> ahh i was wondering y i couldnt update
<Guest75530> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bazhang> Guest75530, /msg ubottu upgrade for links
<Guest75530> how do i get my updates as i am using a special ver of ubuntu
<Guest75530> UE1.6
<bazhang> Guest75530, ultimate?
<Guest75530> yep
<bazhang> Guest75530, dont bother with that is there is <crickets> support for it
<Guest75530> cricket?
<bazhang> Guest75530, get the real deal --->www.ubuntu.com or www.kubuntu.org
<bazhang> <crickets> indicating total silence
<Guest75530> i haven't got anything to put the file on like a flash drive or cd
<bazhang> ubuntu / kubuntu supported here, not ultimate
<bazhang> really no need for 'ultimate'; the real thing is uber as is
<Guest75530> yep i know, this was my dads old disc which i found and installed as i can't use his new edition
<bazhang> cd's are cheap btw
<Guest75530> but i have no money
<Guest75530> none other than i find on the floor
<bazhang> then look for ''ultimate'' support chan I guess
<cube> i have problem with my samba on arch.. samba uses a lot of memory.. about 1GB.... is something wrong with my config or what. i read on samba FAQ that the problem is rsync but i dont have install it
<bazhang> cube, archlinux?
<cube> yes
<cube> but on ubuntu, gentoo is same problem
<bazhang> cube /j #archlinux
<cube> ok ty
<bazhang> np
<luis> I accidentally closed the desktop
<luis> how i can get it back?
<bazhang> ctrl alt f7 ?
<luis> ^^
<luis> no...
<luis> that doesnt worked
<bazhang> what desktop do you mean then
<luis> to the mini desktop
<kaddi> how can I play a cd with amarok?
<luis> dont know how to get it back?
<bazhang> luis, what is mini desktop
<luis> the little square than...
<luis> has all the icons
<luis> of the programs
<luis> ...
<Guest75530> i ran an upgrade script, which then said that there was a newer ver of the script, i installed the new script and opened it, it then appeared for all of a second before dissapearing again. What is Wrong?
<bazhang> Guest75530, what script
<bazhang> Guest75530, this is still ultimate you are talking about?
<Guest75530> yep
<bazhang> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> Guest75530, no idea as that is ubuntu-based. not ubuntu in other words. they do things differently so that script is definitely not supported nor is ultimate
<Guest75530> oh and it was easy to install firefox, u just extract it and done
<Hedge|Hog> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest75530> how do i install flash
<bazhang> Guest75530, ultimate is not supported. please take the hint.
<Guest75530> the flash install is nothing to do with ultimate it is the same in that regards, i just want to know which package to download
<yao_ziyuan> anyone really using QuickAccess plasmoid in kubuntu 9.04?
<yao_ziyuan> and living with the drop-file-to-trashcan bug?
<Guest75530> kubuntu 9.04 looks crap, too much of a mixture between mac and vista
<Guest75530> and not enough linux
<bazhang> !ot > Guest75530
<ubottu> Guest75530, please see my private message
<yao_ziyuan> Guest75530: so which distro do you recommend for kde4?
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan , he's just trolling ..comes into a chat, trashtalks the applicable OS and leaves
<yao_ziyuan> anyone know the key for ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa ?
 * CoJaBo-Aztec is also looking for a recomendation for a KDE4 distro...
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan , hang on I'll get it
<needhelp1> i have a question.. i need to boot into kubuntu live dvd, but i need to burn something to a dvd.. is this possible? because i would have to remove the live dvd to put the new blank dvd in?
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan, do you mean the experimental repos
<yao_ziyuan> BluesKaj: it claims to have kde 4.2.3 but seems i already upgraded to that some other way
<yao_ziyuan> so i removed thsi repo
<yao_ziyuan> a guy in #kde said opening the Kicker menu should take no time
<yao_ziyuan> while in kubuntu it takes 1 sec
<PSiL0> any word of KDE 4.2.3 for intrepid users?
<PolitikerALT> needhelp1: Don't think so - however, you could just create a live USB Stick and boot from that - then the DVD-Drive would be free. There are, however, a few small distros running completly in ram (?DSL and Puppy?) but I don't know if they got an application for (?) burning cds
<yao_ziyuan> among other things i might try opensuse/kde4 now
<PSiL0> Damn ATI for preventing me upgrading to Jaunty
<PSiL0> Just checked the repos, and no... I thought Intrepid Ibex support lasts till 05/2010
<yao_ziyuan> on distrowatch.com,
<yao_ziyuan> opensuse is second only to ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> and kde is opensuse's primary DE
<yao_ziyuan> so i think they have better support for it
<PolitikerALT> No, it is not - but it is better supported than in Ubuntu
<PSiL0> nothing for intrepid here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/ :(
<CoJaBo-Aztec> yao_ziyuan: Have you tried opensuse yet?
<PolitikerALT> The major thing worse in OpenSuse (than in Ubuntu) is boot time
<rakuco> hi. where should I report bugs against the 4.2.3 ppa packages?
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan , here's my sources.list, choose the ppas you want http://www.pastebin.ca/1417560
<Shadowkllr> anybody know how to enable remote desktop via commandline? i don't have physical access to my box atm, but i'm ssh'd into it.
<PolitikerALT> Shadowkllr: ssh -X ?
<Shadowkllr> ?
<PolitikerALT> if you are sshd to your box, you could use ssh -X username@host
<PolitikerALT> then you have some sort of remote desktop
<Shadowkllr> i just need to know how to turn it on, i know how to tunnel with putty
<Shadowkllr> i used to do it all the time, but the latest box i setup i forgot to enable remote desktop in the interface before I left
<jack_> hallo
<luis> guys there is one problem, i just installed full tilt poker using wine
<luis> but there is no sound
<luis> there is a way to fix that?
<luis> ???
<CoJaBo-Aztec> luis: Make sure there arent any volume controls muted/turned down, otherwise you might want to try asking in #wine to see if its a wine issue.
<luis_> guys there is one problem
<luis> lol u have the same nick than mine
<luis_> lol
<luis> there is no one in wine
<CoJaBo-Aztec> luis:  O, its #winehq
<BluesKaj> ok , lucky i have the coloured nicks option enabled , but one of you luis needs to change your nick
<RootRay> question, how can i upgrade to kde 4.2.3 in ubuntu?
<luis> wow, in winehq no one helps with my wine problem...
<eagles0513875> luis:  whats your issue ill try and help ya
<luis> LOL it just fixed
<luis> full tilt poker had no sound
<luis> i close it and open it again and now it has XDDD
<RootRay> anyone?
<RootRay> question, how can i upgrade to kde 4.2.3 in ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> had an issue where i couldnt accept eula on WoW xpac download upgrading to 1.1.20 fixed it
<eagles0513875> RootRay: ill get ya the link
<RootRay> i am thinking of apt-get package
<RootRay> it seems not available yet
<eagles0513875> RootRay: you need to add a repository
<eagles0513875> RootRay: take a look here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3
<RootRay> ok thanks
<eagles0513875> no problem
<RootRay> this info should be made to everyone in the world
<eagles0513875> luis: wine channel has come to life btw if still needed
<luis> #winehq
<luis> thx
<tuxedup> hello everyone, I was wondering does kmail offer any features for the syncronisation of contacts, task lists and caeldars in kubuntu kde4?
<tuxedup> thank you
<luis> ok here is the sitauation because no one in winehq answer me...
<luis> i have one problem with full tilt poker installed with wine
<luis> i have sound in the start
<eagles0513875> luis: the channel is back to life in there
<luis> but when i enter a table there is no sound
<luis> someone knows a solution?
<luis> ...
<MarcoPau> hello, is the last paragraph of this page enough in order to convert to ext4? http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<__Adam__> hello, I have a bluetooth phone, which i would like to use for a dial up connection. how do i do this?
<tr_> How can I get KDE to quit trying to set screen resolution?
<luis> with what i can open rar files
<imachine> hi
<imachine> is there any way to use audio servers or so, like on ubuntu with kubuntu?
<imachine> I use 9.04 and when I for example use amarok, I can't get music in flash on youtube
<imachine> etc.
<luis> with what i can open rar files
<imachine> ark works
<imachine> luis, perhaphs you need to install unrar for full ark functionality
<luis> ok
<imachine> so, any ideas about my sound issues?
<imachine> maybe there's a better way than using pulseaudio?
<the1corrupted> Hey, anyone know how I can get my PS2/Synaptics mouse to work with Kubuntu?
<Jason_CO> hi folks - having problems getting compiz working on my jaunty system
<luis> why ubuntu has this problem... is SO ANNOYING
<luis> last time it could find the wireless and connect my linksys
<wizardslovak> whats the command for restricted-formats?
<luis> i turned off, now i tried to connect to my router, and it cant find the wireless
<luis> WTF?
<Jason_CO> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)
<wizardslovak> luis: what did you turn off?
<Jason_CO> is my video card -
<luis> the notebook
<luis> i have atheros
<Jason_CO> jockey is reporting that no propritary drivers are in use
<luis> i turned on also the alternative atheros driver, and no working after alll....
<wizardslovak> does laptop sees your wlan?
<luis> turned off, and no working also -__-
<luis> no wizard
<luis> but before yes
<luis> is this a bug?
<wizardslovak> did you make any updates?
<Project-Emerald> I'm on Kubuntu but I can't find my Adept Program Manager... to add/remove programs
<luis> nvidia i think...
<luis> know a solution?
<Jason_CO> Project-Emerald: if u are on jaunty,  they are using a new package manager
<wizardslovak> Project-Emerald: go to system there youll find it
<Project-Emerald> Oh, ok. KPackageManager?
<Project-Emerald> or w/e
<wizardslovak> luis: i had same problem when i u pgraded from 8.04 to 9.04
<luis> u fix it?
<wizardslovak> when i did clean install it went away
<luis> ...
<wizardslovak> does your network manager sees any APs?
<luis> before the NM showed the wireless option
<luis> now is bloqued...
<wizardslovak> Project-Emerald: yes kpackagemanager
<Project-Emerald> thanks
<wizardslovak> luis: "sudo lshw -C network
<luis> what is that for
<wizardslovak> Project-Emerald: NP
<Guest87731> how do u get hotmail to work properly in konquerer
<luis> there is not a button here in konversation than let u finish nicks?
<enzi> hallo, kann mir wer helfen den sound einzustellen? KDE4; Phonon; systemsounds gehen, AMAROK geht, DRAGON PLAYER geht auch, sonst bekomme ich von nix sounds
<wizardslovak> luis: first letter of nick and "tab"
<luis> thx
<the1corrupted> Anyone know how to get my touchpad working?
<adam> how do u get hotmail to work properly in konquerer
<luis> for what is sudo lshw -C network
<wizardslovak> Guest87731:  on free version you cant forward hotmail to 3rd party software
<ForgeAus> wizardslovak assuming they're the first user asciinumerically? on the nicklist starting with that letter :)
<wizardslovak> the1corrupted:  install your touchpad driver
<ForgeAus> try am tab and you won't get amyoleary for example...
<ForgeAus> (most ppl tend to type two or three characters before using the tab key)
<luis> wizardslovak: i already typed ur command, now?
<wizardslovak> luis: do you see wireless interface?
<enzi> hi there, can anybody help me, to setup my sound? KDE4; Phonon; Systemsounds works, AMAROK and DRAGONPLAYER works too, but nothing else gives my a sound back, can some1 help me?
<wizardslovak> !restricted formats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<luis> where
<wizardslovak> luis:  it should be first on top
<luis> its because i am using wired...
<wizardslovak> enzi:  you mean youtube doesnt work?
<luis> remember i cant connect with my wireless because it dont appear in knetwork for using it
<wizardslovak> luis: so youre wireless or wired?
<superboy> im having     trouble setting up flash 10 plugin for 64 bit
<enzi> i allready have installed flash, but VLC gives no sound, games give no sound, browsers gring no sound
<luis> wizardslovak: wired right now, i want wireless
<wizardslovak> luis: hmmmm
<luis> why kubuntu always sucks with atheros...
<wizardslovak> luis:  do you see your connection in right bottom corner?
<wizardslovak> enzi: go to mixer settings and max out PCM
<superboy> im having     trouble setting up flash 10 plugin for 64 bit
<wizardslovak> superboy: i am in mood to help but i dont know nothing about flash sorry
<superboy> how do i set up truuu command line
<wizardslovak> superboy: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<enzi> wizardslovak: you mean multimedia??
<luis> wizardslovak: no, it only shows wired, not my wireless
<wizardslovak> enzi: kmix
<Project-Emerald> How do I install the firefox .tar.bz2 file?
<Project-Emerald> I don't know how to install that stuff :(
<wizardslovak> Project-Emerald: "sudo apt-get install firefox-browser
<Jack8899-2> How can I set my second Harddisk to automount on startup?
<enzi> wizardslovak: kmix does not start
<Project-Emerald> Reading state information... Done
<Project-Emerald> E: Couldn't find package firefox-browser
<wizardslovak> Project-Emerald: sorry my fault "sudo apt-get mozilla-browser
<wizardslovak> shit again
<Project-Emerald> it's sudo apt-get install firefox
<Project-Emerald> thanks anyways =]
<wizardslovak> Project-Emerald: i dont know where my head is today lol
<Project-Emerald> How do I use this new package manager? It won't let me install KubuntuRestrictedExtras :$
<wizardslovak> !restricted formats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Project-Emerald> -,- IT's a package in the package manager. How do I install stuff with it?
<enzi> wizardslovak: kmix does not start, sry
<luis> wizardslovak: no, it only shows wired, not my wireless
<Project-Emerald> How do I install stuff with it?  It being the new package manager
<wizardslovak> what do you need to install
<Project-Emerald> Um,
<Project-Emerald> KubuntuRestrictedExtras; the package
<wizardslovak> Project-Emerald: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Project-Emerald> so, for all these packages I just do the sudo apt-get install cmd?
<wizardslovak> yes
<wizardslovak> its much faster
<Project-Emerald> And does anyone here use Kopete?
<enzi> me
<Project-Emerald> Nvm
<BluesKaj> hmm irssi on windows ...seems to work in the cmd
<ForgeAus> irssi on windows lol ....
<BluesKaj> it works , ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> interix or just a c compiler or a gentoo prefix or andlinux or what?
<BluesKaj> xchat is ugly and mirc is clunky
<BluesKaj> cygwin
<BluesKaj> gonna switch to the cygterm
<Project-Emerald> BluesKaj: Just code your own IRC client o,O
<piksi> how about just irssi for any generic unix console?
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus: this cygwin (Cygterm)version has a nicer look to it
<tangent3> anyone having problems with kubuntu 9.04 64bit + kdewin compositing + nvidia-glx-180 ?
<ForgeAus> I'm not so much a fan of cygwin... I prefer interix (Services for Unix, or Subsystem for Unix-Like Applications)
<ForgeAus> or say, kde4win, or even andLinux...
<ForgeAus> (or VMware with a *nuntu guest)
<BluesKaj> well, I'm on windows XP so unix doesn't apply
<ForgeAus> I do agree that X-chat is ugly tho
<ForgeAus> I just gave you several options to apply *nix TO it :)
<BluesKaj> kde4win? just for an irc client ?
<ForgeAus> I'm using konversation from it right now
<BluesKaj> how stable is it?
<ForgeAus> although I don't think irssi applies since kde4win is guibased (based on qt toolkit)
<ForgeAus> stability isn't the issue so much its the apps that need... maturing...
<ForgeAus> don't expect a whole lot and you won't be let down :)
<tangent3> i couldn't get kioslaves working on kde4win so gave up trying to use that
<tangent3> at least not fish://
<BluesKaj> is there a  serious movement to put a workable kde desktop on windows?
<Pliskin> hello :) I can't connect to msn with kopete
<Pliskin> I'm using jaunty
<Pliskin> is there a new version of libmsn ?
<JontheEchidna> jaunty has the latest version of libmsn
<slow-motion> hi
<Pliskin> JontheEchidna : ok, but is there a solution ?
<Pliskin> I can't connect ^^
<JontheEchidna> dunno, I don't use msn
<Pliskin> ok thanks :)
<mkargar_> how to install kaffeine 1pre1 from repo?
<kyle_> hey does anyone know if Urban Terror or Assault Cube work on Kubuntu
<the1corrupted> Grah!  Why does Flash continually refuse to work for me?  -_-
<wirechief> the1corrupted what do you mean  refuse to work ?
<Hystoriker_> good evenening. i have a problem with my jaunty. i wanted to install a weeather plasmoid. for that i had to install gettext, build-essential gettext. but after i hit "sudo apt-get install cmake build-essential kdelibs5-dev gettext" there were problems with the setting up and now i cannot install or deinstall anything.
<cinex> where does kmess save its logs
<rohr> ...
<cjae_> anyone hear use klamav, I am trying to scan files before I move them on ntfs filesystems, and I see that you must manually tells klamav how to handle archive files, for .zip I have /usr/bin/unzip and for .rar = unrar, and what do I tell it for 1 .zoo 2 .lzh 3 .jar and 4 .arj
<user1> salut all
<user1> i wente to install acronis  true image in ubuntu ?
<__Whipper> user1: back at you
<__Whipper> user1: you lost me righ-away.. :)
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> i have a windose dynamic disks stripe that im trying to mount automatically with linux.  i can manually mount it by building the array witha  chunk=64, then mount it with ntfs 3-g, but i want to do it in mdadm.conf(I guess) so that I can define it in fstab
<FuriousGeorge> i made a post aobut it here, but it needs some help   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152824
<Hystoriker_> please, can anybody help me getting my apt-get install stuff back working. I tried to install among other things gettext and comerr-dev. but it somehow broke and now i cannot install or deinstall anything
<cuznt> type apt-get --help
<cuznt> into konsole
<Hystoriker_> cuznt: yes. and then? I tried to purge the two packages, but it won't let me
<Project-Emerald> whats the terminal command to uninstall?
<__Whipper> Hystoriker_: just re-build the kernel :)
<Hystoriker_> __Whipper: excuse me?
<__Whipper> Hystoriker_: you are excused. :)
<Hystoriker_> __Whipper: what do u mean by that?
<__Whipper> dmn.. lost my elct.tape..
<__Whipper> Hystoriker_: by what?
<Hystoriker_> __Whipper: rebuilding the kernel. is that really a solution?
<__Whipper> Hystoriker_: yes, but i ment it as a joke..
<__Whipper> Hystoriker_: i dont recommend it really, if knowledge is in that stage.. :)
<Project-Emerald> can someone show me how to install Java Runtime Environment? Whenever I do it from the java site it doesn't work
<AceKing> Does anyone know if it's possible to run "Zoneminder" on Ubuntu 9.04?
<luis> wizardslovak: the problem of wifi still here :S
<Project-Emerald> can someone show me how to install Java Runtime Environment? Whenever I do it from the java site it doesn't work
<Tamagotono> Project-Emerald: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Project-Emerald> ty
<Tamagotono> np
<AceKing> I am new to Ubuntu.. If I have a program downloaded, how do I install it from the folder on the desktop?
<luis> i have problems with kubuntu, it doesnt detec my wireless connection, i have atheros, can someone help me pls
<Tamagotono> AceKing: what is the file extention? deb?
<AceKing> Tamagotono: there are a couple of files in there.. the install is .sh
<ahmos> can any one help me logging into cvs
<ahmos> please
<Tamagotono> AceKing: "./install.sh" should do it
<AceKing> Where do I type that.. I am as noobe as you can get
<Project-Emerald> AceKing: In your Terminal/Konsole
<drbobb> ok so after lots of searching and experimentation, it looks like I'll have to downgrade my laptop to hardy, on account of serious graphics driver issues. too bad I'll be missing the goodness of kde4.3 :(
<Project-Emerald> What I do is just click and drag the file in to the Konsole
<Jack8899> I downloaded Songbird, how can I install it now?
<Tamagotono> open konsole and it will open a window.  Then type "cd Desktop/name_of_application_folder"
<AceKing> Ok
<AceKing> It said "No such file or directory"
<Jack8899> AceKing: Insert\ backslashes\ for\ spaces\ in\ filenames
<AceKing> This is the name of the folder:
<AceKing> ZoneMinder-1.24.1
<Jack8899> ok, then there are no spaces ^^
<AceKing> This is what I typed in: cd desktop/ace/ZoneMinder-1.24.1
<Jack8899> you have to put the whole path to the folder, not only the foldername.
<AceKing> I'm getting this: >
<Jack8899> oh, ok
<luis_> guys whats the kubuntu version of this command gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<AceKing> When I see: > does that mean I'm in the folder?
<AceKing> Sorry if I sound stupid, this is all new to me
<Jack8899> luis_: maybe kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<luis_> thx
<Tamagotono> Jack8899: for SongBird, check out this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: thanks for that
<Jack8899> AceKing: use cd Desktop/ace/ZoneMinder-1.24.1
<AceKing> ok
<Jack8899> AceKing: Desktop with a cap D
<AceKing> Ok, I copied and pasted how you had it and it comes up to: >
<Jack8899> AceKing: it returns onlay a > ?
<AceKing> yes
<Tamagotono> AceKing: I think it is wanting additional input, which it shouldn't be.  try hitting ctrl + c to get back to a normal prompt.  then try again.
<AceKing> Ok
<AceKing> Ok, I'm back to: ace@ace-desktop:~$
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: The deb packs of songbird are for Ubuntu, is that ok because I have kubuntu?
<Tamagotono> now paste Jack8899's suggestion again
<AceKing> bash: cd: Desktop/ace/ZoneMinder-1.24.1: No such file or directory
<Tamagotono> yes, that's fine.
<AceKing> Ok
<dupondje> where can I set the display settings ? Don't find anything to change the menubar layout etc
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: who was that yes meant for?
<Tamagotono> AceKing: try typing one step at a time.  start with "cd Desktop" then hit enter.  Then try "cd ace" then hit enter... etc.  let us know at what point it errors
<Tamagotono> Jack8899: it was meant for you... sorry
<AceKing> Tamagotono: Ok
<dupondje> ?
<AceKing> Ok, I'm at: ace@ace-desktop:~/Desktop$
<Tamagotono> AceKing: have you tried the "cd ace" command yet?
<AceKing> Ok, I'm at: ace@ace-desktop:~/Desktop/ZoneMinder-1.24.1$
<Tamagotono> AceKing: great!  now try the "./install.sh" command
<AceKing> ace@ace-desktop:~/Desktop/ZoneMinder-1.24.1$ ./install
<AceKing> bash: ./install: No such file or directory
<AceKing> ace@ace-desktop:~/Desktop/ZoneMinder-1.24.1$ ./install.sh
<AceKing> bash: ./install.sh: No such file or directory
<pulaski> can someone tell me where in the /etc/init.d start-up scripts the quotad daemon is started?
<Jack8899> Where do I put programs? Like the songbird I already downloaded but only needs menu integration now.
<Tamagotono> Jack8899: logout and back in, it will be in your menu list under multimedia
<pulaski> nevermind I found it.
<pepperjack> ah guys i thought rss supports was included in ktorrent (for my free pbs feeds of course). i dont see an rss tab though
<Tamagotono> AceKing: type "ls *.sh" and let us know what the output is
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: I already downloaded the non-deb-pack from the songbird website. It seems to be the program already compiled and all.
<AceKing> ace@ace-desktop:~/Desktop/ZoneMinder-1.24.1$ ls *.sh
<AceKing> ls: cannot access *.sh: No such file or directory
<Tamagotono> pepperjack: ktorrent->settings->configure ktorrent->plugins->SyndicationPlugin
<pepperjack> Tamagotono: ah, ty
<Tamagotono> Jack8899: if you want to compile it, that's fine but I usually just go the easy way and install the deb files.
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: no, I think it is already compiled
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: yes, it is already compiled. When I use the command 'songbird' in the downloaded directory it runs songbird
<Tamagotono> AceKing: earlier you said "there are a couple of files in there.. the install is .sh"  which folder were you in, that you saw the install file?
<AceKing> Tamagotono: in the Zoneminder folder on the destop
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: oh no wait, maybe it because i already installed songbird with the deb pack ^^
<Tamagotono> Jack8899: that could be  :)
<Tamagotono> brb
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: Do you know why I cannot run several programs using audio? Only one application makes sound, then the others cannot make sound...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there anything that can be done to make the Compiz cube work right on Kubuntu 9.04?
<Tamagotono> Jack8899: Not too sure.  Try going into your system settings->multimedia and setting pulseaudio to be lowest on the list.  There seems to be issues with some apps/hardware.
<slow-motion> n8
<Tamagotono> CoJaBo-Aztec: cube works fine on my system.  whats the problem?
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: It is already lowest.
<AceKing> Tamagotono: could there be something wrong with the install file?
<Tamagotono> AceKing: if you are still in the ZoneMinder folder, try this "ls install*" and let me know what it says.
<AceKing> Ok
<the1corrupted> I have a quick question.  What's the difference between the KDE desktop and the Gnome desktop?
<AceKing> ace@ace-desktop:~/Desktop/ZoneMinder-1.24.1$ ls install*
<AceKing> install-sh
<AceKing> Tamagotono: the "install-sh" was in green
<AceKing> If that makes a differents
<Tamagotono> Jack8899: try playing with them.  Maybe try setting it as the highest.  maybe your system actually likes pulseaudio!  :0   If you still have problems, I would set them back to the original settings.  Not sure what else to suggest...  :(
<Tamagotono> AceKing: OK... here is what you need to type "./install-sh"   note the "-" instead of the "."
<Tamagotono> AceKing: btw, the green comment does help.  It lets me know that the "execute" atribute is set to make it executable.
<AceKing> ace@ace-desktop:~/Desktop/ZoneMinder-1.24.1$ ./install-sh
<AceKing> install:	no input file specified
<superboy> ineed help i tried down loading adobe flash plugin from the website and it says wrong architecture ...how do i install flash plugin for youtube on 64 bit
<pulaski> I run unbuntu server 8.04.  the rpc.rquotad is not starting as it should.  Does anyone know how I can make the daemon start in the /etc/init.d start-up scripts?
<kyle__> i got a head ache from kubuntu
<kyle__> anybody know any other free os
<mojomojo> what's wrong with kubuntu? first try tonight, and seems ok to me
<Tamagotono> kyle__: www.distrowatch.com  for a list of other distros
<kaddi> hi, i'm currently using konversation 1.1.75 on kde 4.2.3, is there a way to make it look like the previous versions? I really don't like the new design :/
<Tamagotono> AceKing: I just realized we are doing this the hard way.  are you wanting to do this to learn how to install from the command line or because you want to use ZoneMinder?
<kyle__> just very confusing ive been using kubuntu/ubuntu for 3 weeks now... im tottaly impressed
<AceKing> Both kind of.. But I really wanted to install Zoneminder
<kyle__> but for each non packaged software/game i want its a headacke to figure it out
<Tamagotono> AceKing: ok, I just checked and realized it is in the repositories so we can install it REALLY easy!  "sudo apt-get install zoneminder" will do it!
<pulaski> There is a /etc/init.d/quota file but it only confuses me so I don't want to mess with it.
<AceKing> Tamagotono: now do I type that in the terminal?
<Tamagotono> AceKing: yes
<AceKing> Ok
<superboy> whats zoneminder?
<AceKing> Tamagotono: You are the best!
<AceKing> I appreciate ALL your patients with me
<Tamagotono> AceKing: yes I know!  I'm modest too     :)
<superboy> whats zoneminder?'
<Tamagotono> AceKing: no problem.  just remember to pass it on and help out the other new users when you feel that you can...
<AceKing> superboy: it's a program for surveillance cameras
<superboy> oh
<superboy> ineed help i tried down loading adobe flash plugin from the website and it says wrong architecture ...how do i install flash plugin for youtube on 64 bit
<AceKing> Tamagotono: I always will help where I can. I got a long way to go but I am loving this OS!
<Tamagotono> superboy: type this in the command line "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<mojomojo> actually i take back what i said re. kubuntu. kpackagekit has crashed 4 times in the last minute =/
<Tamagotono> AceKing: I love it too!  I am helping out because others helped me out.  OH wait!  They STILL help me out.  The community is one of the things that sets K/Ubuntu apart from many of the other distros
<mojomojo> synaptic has *never* crashed..
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: It didnt work with that pulseaudio. I also noticed that I cannot have audio on songbird nor amarok, even when they play alone...
<superboy> oh do i unistall zoneminder
<AceKing> Tamagotono: I can tell already the support is great!
<Tamagotono> superboy: were you installing zoneminder?
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: flash videos in firefox dont have sound either
<Tamagotono> Jack8899: what applications DO have audio?
<superboy> lol yea i thought that was the falsh plugin for youtuuube
<Tamagotono> superboy: nope.  did you install it already and need to know how to uninstall?
#kubuntu 2009-05-10
<superboy> superboy@HYSTERIA:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<superboy> Reading package lists... Done
<superboy> Building dependency tree
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: kaffeine
<superboy> Reading state information... Done
<superboy> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<superboy> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<AceKing> Tamagotono: How do I find the app after it installed if it didn't go in the menus?
<superboy>   python-packagekit libpackagekit-glib11 libpackagekit-qt11 packagekit
<superboy>   packagekit-backend-apt
<superboy> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<superboy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<superboy> thats what it says
<Project-Emerald> Can someone help me with JRE?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Tamagotono: Still there
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ?
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: smplayer does not have audio too.
<Project-Emerald> It won't work loading a Java game... I have tried KubuntuRestrictedExtras, sudo apt-get install jre6 or w.e and the website DL and it still won't work
<Tamagotono> AceKing: if it's not in the menu then type "which" then the name of the app.  that should give you the path.
<AceKing> Tamagotono: Thanks!
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: kaffeine uses the oss-audio-module or something. Is this helpful?
<Project-Emerald> !ping | Project-Emerald
<ubottu> Project-Emerald, please see my private message
<Tamagotono> superboy: please avoid pasting multiple lines to keep from flooding the channel.  Use pastbin if needed.
<Tamagotono> superboy: it looks like it is already installed.  was your browser open when you installed it originally?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Tamagotono: The problem is when spinning the cube with the mouse, it jumps around instead of rotating.
<superboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/168193/ need help with this cant play you tube videos
<superboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/168193/ need help with this cant play you tube videos
<darkmatter> does anyone have an idea why the system-monitor-network plasmoid isn't showing any numbers?
<superboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/168193/ need help with this cant play you tube videos
<superboy> yes my browser was open
<Tamagotono> superboy: try closing then restarting your browser and see if it works.  It may not recognize that it has the plugin to do flash yet.
<Tamagotono> CoJaBo: what video chipset do you have?  Did it work properly in previous versions of kubuntu?
<Project-Emerald> Can someone help me install JavaRuntimeEnvironment?
<Tamagotono> Jack8899: so, is kaffeine working with audio?  if so, oss may be the key
<Tamagotono> Project-Emerald: what java game are you trying to run?  post a link and I'll try it on my machine...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Tamagotono: I found the problem: I have to boot the system without the external monitor attached. o_O
<Project-Emerald> Anyone here know anything about the ATI Radeon 9200PRO / 9250?
<Tamagotono> CoJaBo: laptop then?  let me guess... intel chipset?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Tamagotono: Yes. Any idea why that happens?
<Jack8899> Tamagoton: I just installed alsa-firmware. Amarok has sound now. What should I do with oss then? Why is it the key?
<Tamagotono> intel video chipsets are very underpowered compaired to nvidia or ATI.  You got low framerates because it could not handle all of the video processing required for two screens.  You probably also had a higher resolution on you external, which compounded the problem.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Tamagotono: It works perfectly if I plug the monitor in only affter logging in to KDE, but doing so requires a weird hardware hack (plugging the keyboard input into a PS2/USB mouse adapter) to get the KVM switch to recognize something is attached at that point... This is really confusing o_O
<Jack8899> Tamagoton: *smplayer and songbird still have no sound
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Tamagotono: The problem isn't framerate tho, the animation is perfectly smooth, its the movement of the cube itself that was eratic.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Tamagotono: I'm guessing theres a difference in the way the second output is initialized, but I cannot imagine how that would effect the movement like that...
<Tamagotono> Jack8899: I reasoned that if one application is using a different sound architecture and it was the only one working, then that was important.  I have to admit that I am in over my head a bit with this issue though...
<Jack8899> Tamagotono: But how do I make the other apps use that audio-module too?
<kyle__> anybody use fedora?
<_Whipper__> kyle__: tried for a while.. didnt like it..
<Tamagotono> CoJaBo: Weird!  I would agree with you that it is probably the way it is initalized.  I would recommend checking out the forums on the compiz website to see if there is a fix for it.
<nestor> ayuda con bandluxe c100
<kyle__> kubutu your greates os yet?
<kyle__> greatest*
<spiroo> Could someone tip me about some damn nice PHP editor for KDE environment?
<_Whipper__> kyle__: nope.. but thats not for discussion .. :)
<kyle__> lol
<_Whipper__> Kubuntu is great, theres no question.. just too many bugs.. but still its great :)
<kyle__> pm me and tell me the greatest os lol
<spiroo> anyone?
<_Whipper__> kyle__: find out it yourself :)
<kyle__> takes way to much time.. i hope its not windows
<kyle__> but i guess ill pull out my virtual box and try a few
<_Whipper__> no, not Win :)
<K`zan> Is there someway in kde4 (9.04) to change the network connection.  The box gets dhcp but it doesn't show up in System Setting->Network Settings.  I can set it manually but if I can do it in kde I'd rather.
<_Whipper__> kyle__: Debian is a good choise to start :)
<_Whipper__> kyle__: you'll learn the basics at the same time :)
<kyle__> costs cash.. ill look for a torrent
<Tamagotono> Jack8899: each app would have to be configured seperatly.  If they can be, it should be in their configuration menus.  afraid I am not much help beyond that... :(
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Tamagotono: lol my head hurts just thinking about it!
<_Whipper__> kyle__: ? no money needed
<kyle__> Debian 5.0.1 costs 20 bucks at distro
<kyle__> i got it nvm whipper
<pietje_phuck> Does any one know how to get a "Logitech, QuickCam Chat" working?
<superboy> when i try to install lime wire it says i need java runtime enviroment
<superboy> how do i go about that?
<Tamagotono> kyle__: http://www.debian.com/distrib/  you can get the direct download or the torrent there.
<pietje_phuck> superboy:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<superboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/168204/ this is what it says
<kyle__> how you like debian?
<superboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/168204/ this is what it says how do i make lime wire run on java
<_Whipper__> kyle__: its my in my main-machine, figure it out from that :)
<pietje_phuck> superboy: sudo apt-get autoremove
<superboy> once i do auutoremove i go ahead and do the install
<austin> when I try to install the restricted nvidia drivers, it just sits at 0% of "Downloading and installing driver..."
<austin> any idea how I fix this?
<pietje_phuck> Does any one know how to get a "Logitech, QuickCam Chat" working?
<Tamagotono> austin: I think I have seen my computer do this before.  I think I just gave it more time and it was actually working, just didn't look like it was...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> austin: Did you install all software updates first?
<austin> yes
<austin> and I wait until it fails (which is about 5 minutes)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> austin: I had to reboot and keep trying the software update and the driver installer before it worked. It took several reboots before the package manager even detected that there were updates.
<austin> I have rebooted about 10 times
<austin> and kept trying
<austin> so..
<superboy> what repo source gives me "security testing tolls"?
<superboy> tools*
<jp10558> Has anyone gotten a Linksys WMP54GS wireless PCI adapter to work in 9.04?
<austin> is there some other way to install them outside this little restricted hardware thing?
<FuriousGeorge> does anyone know how to automatically mount windows LDM stripes in linux?
<superboy> how couuuld u check if uuu have a wireless adapter?
<FuriousGeorge> i can manually do it using mdadm --build if I specify a chunk size of 64.  i cant for the life of me figure out how to do this in mdadm.conf
<CoJaBo-Aztec> austin: It might be nessacery to install it manually with apt-get, try googling it to see if something comes up.
<pietje_phuck> lspci or lsusb
<Tamagotono> austin: try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-180-kernel source nvidia-glx-180" in a command line
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ^ like that lol
<superboy> what repo source gives me "security testing tools"?
<superboy> how couuuld u check if u have a wireless adapter?
<austin> Couldn't find package nvidia-180-kernel
<austin> im not sure my card is supported in 180
<superboy> how couuuld u check if u have a wireless adapter?
<Tamagotono> oops. "sudo apt-get install nvidia-180-kernel-source nvidia-glx-180"     note the "-" between kernel and source...
<Tamagotono> austin: what chipset does your nvidia card use?
<Tamagotono> superboy: "lspci |grep -i wireless" is likely to show you.  if not then replace "lspci" with "lsusb"
<Tamagotono> superboy: you can also try "lshw" in place of "lspci" if the others don't work...
<petersk> hello, everyone.  I have been on the Kubuntu forum with my problem and can't seem to get anywhere.  I was hoping to find some help here.  I cannot get my kdm to show video since upgrading from LTS 8.04
<petersk> When booting, it blinks a few times and then goes to a log in prompt.
<Tamagotono> petersk: post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to pastbin and post the link here.  I'll take a quick look and see if anything stands out...
<superboy> ok ill try it bro
<Tamagotono> austin: if you type "apt-cache show nvidia-glx-180" it gives a list of supported chipsets, if you are still in need of it.
<petersk> should I just copy and paste it here or is there a way to "upload it"?  I'm definately a IRC noob...  My posts on the forum have the file as well at http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103257.0
<austin> yeah, I dont see it in the list
<Tamagotono> NO! do not paste multiple lines here.  the link you gave is just fine.
<petersk> as shown in the post, I've since added Device "nv"
<Tamagotono> austin: try using "apt-cache search nvidia-glx" to get a list of the drivers then use the previous command (substituting 180 with the other versions) and see if you can find which driver supports your chipset.
<austin> it is in the list for 173
<austin> which is the one I have been trying to activate
<leo_rockway> hello everyone
<petersk> sorry, "Driver "nv"" in the Device section
<leo_rockway> can anybody help me debug an app? I need somebody to install python-qt and see if importing it works.
<jp10558> does anyone know why a wireless connection would show unavilable in 9.04?
<bdniner> hello
<austin> I think the package is downloaded fine
<austin> I just cant seem to activate it
<kaddi> hi, apt-get is blocking 2 updates for amarok, how can i find out why they are blocked and solve the problem
<ncfi1013_> why can't i delete/load songs to/from my ipod in amarok 2?
<ncfi1013__> why can't i delete/load songs to/from my ipod in amarok 2?
<Dnikrednuw> hey, how do i get konversation to open links in swiftox??
<jp10558> I've gotten wlan0 to show up under wireless in the network manager, but when I hit scan, it doesn't show any wireless networks
<spyda9> jp10558: type ifconfig |grep inet and see if you have an IP address
<adam> hi is it possible to mount bt6 images on ubuntu
<bazhang> adam_, what is bt6
<adam_> cd image
<adam_> similar to iso
<bazhang> proprietary format?
<adam_> ???
<adam_> think so
<adam_> ive looked on the web and can''t find anything about mounting the image
<bazhang> what created it adam_
<Fieldy> !esata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esata
<Fieldy> !external sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external sata
<adam_> my freind put some files on to that type of image
<adam_> i don't know what with
<bazhang> adam_, no mention of that image type anywhere I can see
<bazhang> for any OS, let alone Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Fieldy> hi, I'm using 9.04. I attached an external drive via eSATA. it's a seagate 500GB drive. the system doesn't see it at all. I have tried rebooting after attaching it, with no luck. scsiadd -s doesn't show it, and there are no kernel messages regarding it. this same drive works fine over usb. any ideas?
<jp10558> nothing spyda9
<jp10558> I'm pretty sure it's not getting anything because ifconfig doesn't show wlan0
<adam_> i know daemon tools can mount it, i just don't think that they work on linux
<jp10558> but iwconfig does. ... but no IP...
<bazhang> adam_, then you might try daemon tools via wine, check the appdb to see if it works
<kaddi> where can i get a version of amarok2 that plays CDs?
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<adam_> thx
<spyda9> jp10558: try typing sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<petersk> Tamagotono: here's the pastebin:http://pastebin.com/m48cf7bef
<Tamagotono> petersk: I don't know what to suggest.  mando_hacker seemed to cover all the bases that I can think of.  Sorry.  I'll bookmark your thread and will chime in if I think of anything...
<petersk> OK, thanks,  I think it has something to do with 1.6 of xorg, but I don't know what specifically changed from 1.5 other than the xorg.conf doesn't seem to have all the usual stuff in it.
<Tamagotono> adam_: you could try mounting it as a loop device. Not sure if it will work, but worth a shot.  "sudo mount -o loop yourFile.bt6 /mnt" will try to mount it in the /mnt folder.
<jp10558> hmm, I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<austin> how do I run a program from the console without cause it to block console execution?
<ncfi1013__> why can't i delete/load songs to/from my ipod in amarok 2?
<jimmy51_home> i used to use an application in windows called "Audiograbber" to veeery easily get CDDB data and rip my CD's to Mp3's.  Is there a Kubuntu equivalent?
<kyle__> man virtual box is the best thing since sliced bread
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I got a problem trying to install virtualbox 2.2 on Kubuntu jaunty, I always get an undefined error , someone have an idea about how canI fix it ... ?
<Tamagotono> austin: add "&" after the command (without the quotes) but before hitting enter
<austin> thanks
<Tamagotono> austin: did you get your driver working?
<austin> yes
<jp10558> hmm, now it says wlan interface not updated yet
<jp10558> Is there a known working howto for Kubuntu 9.04 And a linksys WMP54GS card?
<austin> where would the option to turn off the monitor after so many minutes be?
<kaddi> austin go to system settings, advanced, power management. there you can create (or change) a profile to your taste
<ncfi1013__> why can't i delete/load songs to/from my ipod in amarok 2?
<ncfi1013_> why can't i delete/load songs to/from my ipod in amarok 2?
<Tamagotono> austin: system settings->advanced (tab)->power management
<Wazmyn> Anybody else having trouble conecting to a wireless router with the SSID hidden?
<Tamagotono> Wazmyn: yup!  I had to switch to using wicd instead of knetworkmanager.  you can also use the gnome network applet, as it supports hidden ssid
<Wazmyn> Tamagotono: how do i go about switching to another manager?
<SJr> I don't have any Keyboard Settings, in System Settings?
<Wazmyn> Tamagotono: it's working now that I unhid the SSID so I'm thinking it might not be worth the bother
<superboy> my songs dont launch in limewire is there a good music playerfor kubuntu
<Tamagotono> jimmy51_home: try "grip" it is for gnome but should work fine in KDE and I have heard lots of good things about it.
<superboy> my songs dont launch in limewire is there a good music playerfor kubuntu
<Tamagotono> superboy: try amarok.  One of the best out there!
<kaddi> only that its not able to play cds right now XD
<Tamagotono> true, but I haven't used any audio cd's in my computer in years.  I just rip them (or download them) and play the files from my computer.
<superboy> is there a good video playerfor kubuntu
<kaddi> i spent 2 days trying to figure out how to play cds with amarok, because the idea that a music player would intentionally remove CD-support never crossed my mind
<superboy> my amarok is sugesting i add packages for extra stuff how i go about that?
<kaddi> it'll be back in 2.2 though. Till then I'll have to make do... I'm trying out kdsc right now...but maybe I'll just drop amarok for another musicplayer
<Tamagotono> superboy: "sudo apt-get install" followed by the packages it is suggesting
<kaddi> anyhow.. I'm just blabbering and have not much information to offer ;) I wish you all good night and a good time 'til we meet again
<Tamagotono> kaddi: I just use vlc for most everything that amarok doesn't do (and some of what it does do)
<Tamagotono> goodnight.
<superboy> when i configure collection for amarok what do i do or choose?
<kaddi> Tamagotono: there also is mplayer, kaffeine, totem and I don't know what, but somehow all those apps never crossed my mind while trying to play my cd ;)
<kaddi> cu :)
<superboy> what does the debuuuuuugging symbol do for amarok
<superboy> ?
<kyle_> has anybody tried mint or open suse
<petersk> kyle_:  I used to use opensuse.
<kyle_> any good?
<Tamagotono> Doh!  My shift is almost over and I have a 3 hour project to finish in .... an hour and a half!  gotta go!
<petersk> I found there wasn't a good upgrade procedure to new releases of the distros though... For instance going from 9 to 10, 10 to 11.
<petersk> Tamagotono: see you later.
<superboy> what does the debuuuuuugging symbol do for amarok
<superboy> when i configure collection for amarok what do i do or choose?
<magyar> hi, trying to install kubuntu, but having a hard time to configure software raid during install. Can anyone help with this issue?
<magyar> version 9.04
<superboy> whats software raid?
<magyar> there seems to be no selection for partition type "software raid"
<magyar> mdadm
<magyar> superboy:  ^
<superboy> kuz theres a hidden partition im trying to delete i think it has to do with raid
<petersk> superboy: have you tried gparted
<petersk> Run from a knoppix disk or other bootable CD?
<superboy> yea put it doesent show up only when i try to install windows vista it shows but cant format kus its copy-write
<superboy> i have an acer aspire x1700
<petersk> so you have booted using knoppix and run gparted?
<superboy> no i have use windows vista install cd and it shows up as "X:Boot" when i but of kubuntu it doesent show
<superboy> i have knoppix but no gui shows kuxz x-windows dont work or start up
<superboy> when i configure collection for amarok what do i do or choose?
<petersk> Oh, well, Knoppix allows you to try different drivers upon startup , like starting with just a vesa video -- will be like someone drew on your screen with a crayon, but at least you should get a gui
<petersk> Don't know, I don't use amarok
<petersk> You could also try fdisk.
<petersk> that might be a little tougher though to delete partitions.
<bdizzle> hi, when I switched from 8.04 to 9.04, the total volume of my speakers on my laptop went down
<bdizzle> where it used to be able to go much louder than now. Any way to fix that issue?
<superboy_> yea mines too how do i go about fixing it?
<superboy_>  hi, when I switched from 8.04 to 9.04, the total volume of my speakers on my laptop went down
<superboy_> i mean on my pc
<jp10558> I'm not at all sure how to figure out where my problem is with wireless: http://joshuahoover.com/2009/04/11/kubuntu-904-wifi-problem-solved/ I've tried this, but it doesn't work... scan does nothing... How does one determine if the ndiswrapper drivers actually are working
<superboy_>  hi, when I switched from 8.04 to 9.04, the total volume of my speakers on my pc went down
<superboy_>  hi, when I switched from 8.04 to 9.04, the total volume of my speakers on my pc went down
<user__> hola
<user__> alguien aqui?
<user__> hi.. somebody here?
<tdapple> hey
<user__> hey
<tdapple> what up?
<user__> i am new in kubuntu... i need some help
<tdapple> i will try....i'm no master though
<user__> mostly everything good
<user__> actually nothing about kubuntu.. hehee
<user__> i am looking for dreamweaver
<tdapple> lol...whatcha need?
<user__> for wine of course
<bdizzle> okay, apparently to partially fix the sound issue, install the alsamixergui and check the level of the master volume
<user__> somebody have any clue?
<tdapple> user__: you would be better off going on the wine channel
<tdapple> user__: i personally don't use non kde apps
<user__> humm.. also is my first time on this irc.. xD
<user__> tdapple: thanks
<kyle_> theres so many linux operation systems i have no idea what to pick
<user__> You have been kicked from channel #wine by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<user__> :(
<tdapple> user__: thats odd
<user__> so?
<Snowsnoopy> i test tor
<Makuseru> Hi, I seem to be having a problem with firefox, when ever i middle click on empty space on a page it takes me to what ever url i have copied on my clipboard. Anyone knw how to disable this?
<tdapple> user__: join #winehq
<user__> Makuseru: dont disable it.. use it!
<Makuseru> user__: That hardly helps my problem.
<user__> jaaaaaaaaaa... is not a problem
<user__> hummm.. i dont know english.. maybe i miss understand.. :S
<Makuseru> Obviously for me it is, or I wouldn't have asked abou tit.
<user__> sorry.. hehee
<user__> enjoy linux.. xD
<Makuseru> I've been using Kubuntu for nearly three years.
<user__> not me.. I was using ubuntu.. thats my first time using kubuntu.. or k enviroment
<Dragnslcr> Makuseru- you happen to have Tab Mix Plus installed?
<user__> and.. about the way.. i need to found dreamweaver to istall it!!.. any help?
<Makuseru> Dragnslcr: I don't have any add ons.
<Dragnslcr> Makuseru- it's probably somewhere in Preferences, but the only place I see it is in the Tab Mix Plus options, so I don't know where it would be otherwise
<Makuseru> Dragnslcr: I looked all through preferences and couldnt find anything abou tit.
<user__> Makuseru: sorry.. I just understand your problem.. and.. you are right.. thats a problem.. xD
<Makuseru> user__: Lol.
<Dragnslcr> Makuseru- very first result in Google for "firefox middle click linux" says that the about:config option is middlemouse.contentLoadURL
<Makuseru> Dragnslcr: I just found that, Lol.
<user__> xD
<Makuseru> Dragnslcr: That apparently isnt the problem here, as i jsut set it to false and its still doing it
<user__> restart the browser
<shawn_> hello!!!!
<shan123> hi
<shawn_> have you used the nubuntu yet :)
<shan123> how are you
<shan123> kubuntu but not a nub lol
<shawn_> haha its the netbook version, pretty slick but based off gnome unfortunately
<shan123> im looking into buying a netbook but would want kde, i like the style much better
<ramon> Hi all...could anybody help??
<shan123> can try shoot
<shawn_> oh me too definitely, but if you run the netbook remix of ubuntu, you wouldnt even need kde, it's just all kind of there and very non-gnomish
<shawn_> ramon> go!
<ramon> The problem is, i cannot listen to the music on youtube videos
<ramon> it's kind of a dirty noise...
<shan123> what media playerr do you have associated with web browser
<ramon> there's no sound...but in videos that I've downloaded i can perfectly listen to the music
<user__> hey.. i comment.. today is my first day using kubuntu.. and i found it great!!!!!!!
<jp10558> what does a lock with a red circle thing through it for wireless mean?
<user__> *a comment
<ramon> shan123: how do I know that?
<shan123> not connected
<ramon> ow where can i change it
<spyda9> ramon: if sound works on local media files just not in your browser its most likely your flash plugin
<shan123> what web browser are you using
<ramon> firefox 3,0
<shan123> i would follow spyda9's advice and install flash as a firefox add on
<ramon> i have installed in my computer kubuntu-restricted-extras, flashplugin-nonfree
<ramon> let me try it
<shan123> do you have mplayer installed?
<ramon> yes but i'm using VLC
<shan123> let me look at something brb
<ramon> ok!
<shawn_> ramon> try rebooting xp, haha jk. but i agree probably the plugin
<mrunagi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ramon> shawn_: what's your advice? reinstall it?
<ramon> from konsole
<shan123> i have firefox 3.010 and it runs youtube fine, redo install flash and maybe add mplayer add in
<shawn_> i think there are settings in your home folder under ~/.mozilla you could try removing the firefox settings to reset the plugins
<mrunagi> does the new kubuntu just not like wep?
<ramon> shawn_: how do i reset it? sorry but i'm new on linux
<kyle_> hey does virtual box only support 32 bit
<shan123> it seams to work fine here, make sure its not trying to use passkey
<mrunagi> what does it need to us?e
<mrunagi> i have to use hex?
<shan123> hex yes
<shan123> most times
<mrunagi> ill give it a try
<shan123> what encryption are you using on router
<ken_> ramon, make sure the mozilla mplayer pluging is installed. check this inadept
<kyle_> i have a 64 bit AMD Athlon and im trying to run 64 bit OpenSuse and its telling me that it doesnt support my 32 bit puter
<ramon> ken_: where can i see it?
<ramon> or how do i know it?
<ken_> just type mozilla mplayer pluggin in the seach.
<ramon> mm  ok...let me try it
<ken_> or just type in mplayer and look at list to see if the pluggin is installed. if not install it.
<shan123> mrunagi did it work?
<mrunagi> shan123: i cant even get into the router it keeps telling me that the network is down
<shan123> what kind of router are you using?
<mrunagi> dlink dir-615
<shawn_> ramon> to check what plugins firefox is using there is a url you can type into firefox: about:plugins
<shan123> what version of kubuntu are you using?
<mrunagi> 9.04
<mrunagi> im not impressed so far
<mrunagi> lol
<shan123> does network manager reconize the network?
<mrunagi> its always sseen it
<ramon> shawn_: there's no mplayer plugin
<shawn_> hmmmm go to your package manager and install mplayer-plugin
<shawn_> it will be like mozilla mplayer plugin or similar
<shawn_> close firefox b tw
<shan123> does it allow attempt to connect and ask for key?
<mrunagi> it attempts to connect after i put in the key then fails
<spyda9> ramon: just go to adobe's site and download the adobe flash plugin...if you use package manager search for flashplugin-nonfree
<shan123> using hex code?
<ramon> mozila mplayer - there's no result
<mrunagi> no
<mrunagi> i dont have a key set right now
<mrunagi> i hard reset the router
<shawn_> oh yeah i forgot adobes flash is good you dont have to have mplayer anymore
<mrunagi> now i cant get into it
<shan123> alot of them by default do not enable wireless on hard reboot
<shan123> can you ethernet cable access it?
<mrunagi> never could
<mrunagi> wireless is working after hard reset
<shan123> very odd
<mrunagi> i can get to the auth screen for the router but it wont let me in
<spyda9> ramon: they should have a .deb package to download.  If not just download the .tar and use the command tar -zxvf to extract it
<ramon> ok...i'm on adobe's website
<mrunagi> !silverlight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silverlight
<shan123> i dont think i can help beyond what we have tried sorry
<ghw> 有说汉语的吗？
<ghw> Chinese
<shan123> wait
<spyda9> i read
<shan123> if you hard reset there is no key
<shan123> not in dlinks
<mrunagi> i know thats why im online now
<mrunagi> so i want to test if hex will work but i cant set the key if it wont let me in the router
<shan123> sorry now i understand your delama
<shan123> have you tried the default router password?
<mrunagi> default is blank
<shan123> sorry just covering the basics
<mrunagi> konq jusst says network unavailable
<mrunagi> obviously thats false
<shan123> do you have firefox to try?'
<mrunagi> doing that now
<mrunagi> we are pretty smart =)
<ghw> what?
<austin> how can I use the default application to open a file from the console?
<shan123> austion give us context
<austin> is there command that would open an html file with firefox
<mrunagi> firefox lets me in
<austin> a test editor with kate
<austin> etc
<austin> *text file with kate
<shan123> sweet mrun
<shan123> beats me sorry austion never tried
<shan123> austin*
<austin> seems as though it would be very common?
<mrunagi> bah it wont let me see the hex value
<shawn_> these netbooks are pretty awesome, but i wouldnt use it as a workstation like some of my coworkers are trying to do.
<shan123> i used a hexkeygenerator and copy and pasted it
<shan123> to router then to netman
<shan123> and also ported it to a text file
<shan123> wow is calling bbl
<superboy> i h8te dragon player any other good movie players yo
<embraceunity> kaffeine
<Dragnslcr> Anyone else have Firefox lock up after leaving a page (or closing the tab) with a Flash movie in it?
<superboy> how do i uninstall dragon player
<embraceunity> Dragnslcr: yes
<Dragnslcr> Good to know that it isn't just me
<embraceunity> superboty: sudo apt-get remover dragonplayer
<embraceunity> superboty: sudo apt-get remove dragonplayer
<embraceunity> i really can't spell today
<mkasson> is there an easy gui scp client?
<kyle_> Error launching OpenSuse in virtual box.. says it requires a 64 bit computer and i have a AMD Athlon x2 64
<agoole> is there a good webcam viewer that anyone can recommend ? I can't tell wether its my camera or me :S
<tsimpson> mkasson: konqueror
<mkasson> tsimpson, do I need a plugin?
<mkasson> tried fish://
<tsimpson> mkasson: try sftp://
<mkasson> tsimpson, et voila! Thanks..  so then what's fish:?
<tsimpson> mkasson: fish:// is a kind of hack, it uses a ssh shell and emulates scp. it's really only needed if the server doesn't support scp
<tsimpson> technically fish:// should always work, but it's not well maintained any more
<mkasson> ah k.  working now, so I'm hooked up
<Weedy> kubuntu doesn't have synaptic right?
<Dragnslcr> You can install it if you really want to
<Weedy> what GUI does it use then?
<Dragnslcr> The default in 9.04 is KPackageKit (8.10 and earlier is Adept)
<ramon> hey i can't install flash player from website
<Weedy> thanks
<ramon> even .deb pack
<ramon> and continue w/ the problem
<mandingoceo> how do i add a patch to the kernel to get 810 audio through hdmi ?
<mandingoceo> is any1 home
<fungos> my father upgraded his ubuntu last night and the wireless stopped working. It is a sis191 (module sis190) but dmesg shows "wlan0: link is not ready" and nothing more. It worked before upgrade.
<mandingoceo> looking for a pointer to point me in the right direction
<neto> omg
<mandingoceo> how do i add a patch to the kernel to get 810 audio through hdmi ?
<BluesKaj_> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<fungos> please someone, my father upgraded his ubuntu last night and the wireless stopped working. It is a sis191 (module sis190) but dmesg shows "wlan0: link is not ready" and nothing more. It worked before upgrade.
<BluesKaj> fungos: open widgets and find Network Management or Manager and click on it , then righ tclick on the icon to open manage connections
<fungos> BluesKaj: I'm there. My connection is set up 802.11 WPA personal .. everything right
<BluesKaj> yes , fungos , that's what i use
<fungos> BluesKaj: dmesg just displays "link is not ready"
<BluesKaj> use the gui
<austin> is there a way to make Konsole interate options when I press tab?
<austin> if there are multiple posibilities it doesn't seem to iterate threw them
<xjjk> austin: iterate options?
<xjjk> through a program you're trying to run?
<austin> auto completion
<xjjk> austin: I assume you're using bash... look at the bash-completion package
<xjjk> and enable it in /etc/bashrc
<xjjk> it adds completion for options for many popular programs
<austin> that is what is used for directories and such?
<draik> Hello everyone. I'm using irssi. How do I go back and forth with tabs/windows?
 * draik loves the computer which was gifted to him. This is a great server build. :)
<rgarcia> hi all, does anybody know how do i change my video card device?
<rgarcia> anybody could help me?
<draik> Got it. ALT+# :)
<draik> rgarcia: I don't know if it works anymore, but you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<draik> rgarcia: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<spinfusor> Hubye frebenz... I'm going thru the FAQ's, quick question... did KPackageKit replace the Synaptic in 9.04?
<draik> spinfusor: Thanks for the reminder. What is KPackageKit?
<rgarcia> thanx.....but draik see if you can help me...
<rgarcia> i have no sound in firefox, for example in youtube, bu i do in amarok...vlc
<spinfusor> well, I cant find the Synaptic the FAQ refers to, the KPackageKit appears to be where you install, upgrade etc.
<rgarcia> !tr4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tr4
<spinfusor> I can install it but if it is to replace, no need to
<draik> rgarcia: Check your kMix and assure all levels are up and not muted. If necessary, mute and then un-mute the audio.
<rgarcia> yes...but only on youtube...i cant hear nothing....amarok works perfectly
<spinfusor> Ooops. forgot to mention, Kubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope is what I'm using on an eeePC 1000He; Very impressed BT & Wireless works right outta box, OpenSuse, got tired of trying to make it work w/ no results.
<spinfusor> Anyone know of a good Howto hack Kubuntu; similar to Hacking OpenSuse?
<draik> spinfusor: I have the Acer Apsire One myself. Wireless sees the connections, but won't connect. I don't have BT support on it either, but that doesn't matter to me much as I don't have anything with which to pair.
<draik> I'll be back in a bit. I have somthing to do right now.
<austin> when I open a file in dolphin..it uses the default application
<austin> is there a similar way to open a file with the default application from a console?
<xjjk> austin: yes....
<xjjk> austin: run kfmclient exec whatever.pdf
<xjjk> austin: I use this as a script, http://paste.ubuntu.com/168400/
<xjjk> I call it kde-exec, and run kde-exec file.pdf whenever I need to open or run something
<austin> im new to linux, where is the best place to save this script and make it so I can run it from anywhere?
<brk> plink
<xjjk> austin: I personally have my own ~/bin directory for scripts
<xjjk> austin: but you can place it into /usr/local/bin
<alandd> I have a problem when ejecting USB devices on Kubuntu 9.04 KDE. I click eject in the USB device notifier, the device ejects, the notifier and the entire panel freezes. Must logout and back in to unfreeze it.
<alandd> Let me add that I have used a Personal Package Archive (PPA) provided by someone in this channel to make Amarok 1.4 work correctly with my iPod.  I fear this mix may be causing problems that would not exist in a standard Kubuntu installation.
<alandd> Anyone have some ideas on how to debug what is happening?
 * alandd goes to dive into the logs...
<austin> is there a way to give an application sudo access after I have started it?
<austin> like...I have kate open and want to save to /usr/bin
<xjjk> austin: no, not realyl
<austin> so I have to restart kate with sudo access to save to /bin ?
<brk> dell mini9 default 8.04 install..  trying to understand why fdisk reports a 16gb partition on a SD card,newly done, but df shows 45% used
<austin> what do you save the script file as?
<xjjk> austin: yes
<xjjk> austin: whatever you want to name it.. I call mine "kde-exec"
<austin> when I tried kde-exec, it said access denied
<xjjk> you need to make the script executable
<austin> how do I do that? :X
<xjjk> on the commandline, run sudo +x kde-exec
<austin> +x command not found
<xjjk> austin: er, sorry
<xjjk> sudo chmod +x kde-exec
<austin> k, worked, thanks
<austin> ls
<austin> oops heh
<brk> is there a best way to set up an SD card with fat32 so file exchange w/windows is easy? fdisk says it's a done deal, bu5t df shows 45% used and windows is not seeing anything.
<brk> ... and just forget anything real if windowsw formats the card.. df is happy, but the media won't mount proerly
<workspace1> :^)
<josh_> my system tray icons appear in the middle of my lower panel
<nalioth> can anyone shed some light on this?  http://pastebin.ca/1418048     TIA
<sandhya> Hi, is there any way I can get the default kwallet to open automatically when I log in?
<josh_> how do i make them appear them on the right side?
<nalioth> clean install of jaunty on the box
<josh_> for who?
<ForgeAus> sandhya I'm fairly sure theres a startup for KDE...
<sandhya> ForgeAus: a startup? like an autostart?
<austin> is there any way to get konsole to show the prompt and input text a different color than the printed text?
<jussi01> nalioth: ouch.
<kwgod> the sound for my comp doesnt work anymore... how do i change to the previous one i had?
<nalioth> jussi01: have you seen anything like thae
<nalioth> t before?
<kwgod> ne1?
<nalioth> [sorry, i'm on a weird terminsal, as konsole (obviously) won't start]
<nalioth> kwgod: patience
<nalioth> this isn't a magic answer channel.  if someone knows, they'll answer, if not, don't bug the channel with useless input (ne1?)
<kwgod> mkay
<ForgeAus> sandhya yeah
<jussi01> nalioth: Ive not, but seems google has seen it several times - weird though
<kwgod> iknow its not, but i´ve talked to numerous people and no ones been able to help me fix it yet
<kwgod> so id rather go back to the old one
<ForgeAus> check your /home/(username)/.kde for an Autorun
<ForgeAus> (note depending on your setup this COULD but isnt all that likely to be a .kde3 or a .kde4)
<ForgeAus> (or Autostart)
<jussi01> nalioth: although nightrose did have an issue where kde apps wouldnt start on an upgraded box, but quite likely unrelated.
<nalioth> jussi01: yes, i've seen it on google, too, but no answers  :(
<nalioth> and i find it amazing that this is a newly installed box and kde major kde apps are borkend
<jussi01> nalioth: me also - seems very weird. I assume you did all the normal md5 checks etc
<nalioth> jussi01: huh? apt-get installed all of kubuntu-desktop
<jussi01> nalioth: ahh, so its not a clean install of kubuntu... gotcha
<nalioth> huh? it's a clean install of jaunty with xubuntu-, kubuntu-, ubuntu-desktops, jussi01
<nalioth> jussi01: i'm not sure how much cleaner i could have installed it
<jussi01> nalioth: I was expecting it was an install from a kubuntu disk, hence my question.... ;)
<mandingo> how do i pull a sound update using git im noob and very confused
<podecoet> Wheres the control panel in kde4? kcontrol no longer works
<jussi01> podecoet: system settings
<podecoet> jussi01: doh, didnt see it :\
<jussi01> :D
<nalioth> jussi01: it's not a big deal, i can always xforward a konsole from another box
<nalioth> it just seems whacked that major apps are miscompiled like that
<jussi01> nalioth: tis a big deal - if theres a bug we need to fix it... ;)
<mandingo> how do i pull a sound update using git im noob and very confused
<mandingo> anyhelp would be appreciated
<Hystoriker> can anybody please help me with getting rid of some installed packages. I cannot remove two packages which were not installed correctly during a previous installation process.
<jussi01> Hystoriker: try: sudo apt-get install -f
<ForgeAus> so next to the karmic koala uh?....
<ForgeAus> any idea whats the codename for L? (10.04?)
<Hystoriker> jussi01: that doesnt work, it says that there are no dir files specified and thus a post-installation script returns the error code 1
<mandingo> can any1 help me on how to do a git to pull sound patch please
<superboy> whats jargon
<superboy> ?
<dwidmann> superboy: http://www.hyperdictionary.com/search.aspx?define=jargon
<superboy> thanks
<tangent3> i should probably upgrade dragon player to something better right? any guides around for doing that?
<cybeh> Aloha All
<cybeh> Am facing a proble with kaffiene, I have upgraded to Jaunty from Hardy and my Xorg crashed when i try to play subtitles with kaffiene
<cybeh> normal video plays fine, bt when I load subtiles Xorg restarts
<cybeh> is it a know bug or something?
<jussi01> tangent3: just install what you want to use - I personally like vlc
<cybeh> jussi01: any idea about my prob?
<tangent3> anything similar to media player classic?
<jussi01> no.
<cybeh> okie
<jussi01> tangent3: no idea :P - though some people lve mplayer
<cybeh> wcan anybody help me with this
<tangent3> dragon seems nice and simple, but i can't seem to control deblocking settings
<jussi01> tangent3: I have both kmplayer and vlc, which both work well for me
<tangent3> ok i'll try them, thanks
<tangent3> anything special i need to do for realmedia and quicktime support?
<cybeh> tangent3: you can try Kaffiene as well
<cybeh> its a great player
<austin> cant seem to get audio working
<austin> in setting>multimedia when I click "test" it works
<austin> (keeping in mind I have multiple sound cards)
<austin> but in other applications I get nothing
<austin> suggestions?
<Newbee_> hello
<Newbee_> my system (kubuntu 9.04) feezes everytime I try to watch a DVD and nearly always when I try to resize a vlc window during video playback. The weeks before the system even froze randomly on nothing but desktop work
<Newbee_> this is really annoying. does anybody know what I can do about it?
<fornix> Newbee: what do you mean by system freeze? are you able to do a Ctrl + Alt + F1 ?
<podecoet> Is there a way to downgrade from kde4 to kde3.5 under intrepid? It's really pissing me off!
<podecoet> apparently twinview / dualview isn't supported properly yet
<podecoet> cant change any setttings on the second monitor desktop (wallpaper etc), can drag windows but not icons over to second screen
<embraceunity_> podecoet: sudo apt-get remove kde*
<embraceunity_> then make sure you have the repo for the kde3 stuff
<embraceunity_> or whatever... i think intrepid is by default kde3... so remove the kde4 repo... then sudo apt-get update
<embraceunity_> then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<embraceunity_> after you have removed all kde packaged
<embraceunity_> packages
<subcool> hey anyone with Fios?
<podecoet> embraceunity_: doh, I've used up over 3gb of downstream today, I don't think I'd be able to get yet more updates :\
<subcool> wow- people
<subcool> awesome..
<subcool> Serious- bad question that is pissing me off
<embraceunity_> do you have the CD?
<embraceunity_> podecoet: the CD should do the trick
<podecoet> embraceunity_: I have the intrepid install CD, but that's kde4?
<embraceunity_> oh... you got the remix
<podecoet> embraceunity_: doh!
<podecoet> i'll just go to a net cafe and get the kde3.5 version then
<embraceunity_> kde4 isn't so bad... after 4.2
<subcool> I have FIOS and i am trying to uplink my linksys to it. I found a guide that turns the FIOS router to a bridge- but.. idk how im screwing  it up
<podecoet> embraceunity_: I hated it at first, but after learning how to adjust settings, its actually quite pleasant... But I cant live without proper twinview suppport
<podecoet> wait, how do I find out the version of KDE installed?
<embraceunity_> one sec
<podecoet> subcool: lucky bastard :P
<embraceunity_> podecoet: try this
<embraceunity_> kde4-config --version | grep 'KDE' | sed -e 's/.*E //' | sed -e 's/)//'
<eagles0513875> i have a huge problem i cannot see any folders in my home folder
<embraceunity_> are you logged on as root?
<embraceunity_> eagles?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> logged in as i normally do as me
<podecoet> ebraceunity: 4.1.4, would it be worth trying to hack an upgrade to 4.2?
<eagles0513875> not to mention there is no root account
<eagles0513875> podecoet: you dont need to try 4.2.3 which is in a ppa the link is on kubuntu.org page
<embraceunity_> podecoet: lol... yea just reverse engineer it all
<eagles0513875> lol thats not fun
<eagles0513875> embraceunity_: any idea as to why i cannot see anything in my home folder
<Newbee_> Isn't the problem of constantly freezing systems known here? Do I have the "luck" of owning a special hardware configuration or software combination?
<embraceunity_> eagles: what happens in console when you type "ls"
<embraceunity_> in the home directory
 * podecoet hits head
<podecoet> ok, I'll download 9.04 w/kde4 and 8.10 w/kde3
<podecoet> another night of mass installs / reinstalls :P
<sveri> hi, how long is gutsy supported?
<embraceunity_> i just downloaded karmic, but i did the 64 bit and cannot virtualize in my 32 bit environment... oh and i fried my cd burner through a botched firmware install
<embraceunity_> lol
<embraceunity_> so im just like screw it
<podecoet> embraceunity_: you can probably still recover from the dodgy firmware, but its like $20 for another drive :P
<embraceunity_> i could do unetbootin, but i dont care enough
<eagles0513875> embraceunity_: unetbootin bootable usb
<eagles0513875> embraceunity_: any idea as to my issue
<embraceunity_> eagles: what does it say in console when you type "ls"
<eagles0513875> gonna take a sec hold on
<austin> hmm I restarted my machine, now everything is 'ugly'
<eagles0513875> running too much
<austin> running old gui
<embraceunity_> austin: is it all grey
<eagles0513875> no running boinc projects shoutcast server lol
<eagles0513875> updating WoW
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> embraceunity_: ill give you ls results in a min
<austin> its not running KDE?
<subcool> brb - testing a setup
<embraceunity_> austin: it could be amiwm... its a fallback environment
<austin> it said something failed to load or something and asked if I wanted to delete it
<eagles0513875> and also run top in command line see if plasma is running
<austin> this environment is running so much faster, almost kinda nice lol
<embraceunity_> austin: i didn't mind amiwm... made me realize how little the desktop environment actually matters
<austin> what am I looking for in top?
<eagles0513875> plasma if its running
<eagles0513875> think a reboot is in order here
<austin> well I did, same thing
<eagles0513875> im not seeing anything in my home folder is my problem austin
<embraceunity_> austin: when i was stuck with amiwim, the reason was KDE's packages were only half installed during the jaunty alpha period, and  and thus everything was broken
<austin> it says something about one of your modules has an error or something, and if I want to delete it
<austin> I said no
<eagles0513875> brb guys
<austin> let me restart again and err, press delete
<sveri> is gutsy still supported?
<austin> the error is
<austin> The panel encountered a problem while loading
<austin> "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<austin> Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<eagles0513875> strange
<eagles0513875> a reboot fixed my issue
<austin> so yeah, I have no idea why it is like this :|
<austin> how do I change it back? lol
<eagles0513875> is plasma running for you or even installed
<austin> no, I dont think it is running
<austin> I assume it is installed...as it was running 5 minutes ago
<austin> I just ran "plasma"
<austin> now its like the 2 guis are running on top of each other
<austin> hmm going to restart again
<podecoet> is there any real reason to stick to 8.10 as opposed to 8.04
<austin> didnt fix anything
<eagles0513875> podecoet: probably only difference is kde version as well as 04 has lts
<eagles0513875> austin: can you run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to install any updated packages
<austin> no updates
<eagles0513875> do you have any other desktops like gnome or xfce installed
 * podecoet burns the 8.04 ISO
<eagles0513875> podecoet: you coulda created a bootable usb
<austin> I think this might BE gnome?
<eagles0513875> austin: no worries
<austin> I dont know, I didnt intend to
<eagles0513875> run this sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<eagles0513875> it will ask you what desktop manager you want to use and choose kdm
<austin> did didnt do/ask me anything
<austin> not even for my sudo password
<podecoet> [18:29] <austin> did didnt do/ask me anything <= *dies*
<eagles0513875> can  you drop down to init 1 and choose the fsck option and let it check your disk
<austin> sorry, was that directed at me?
<eagles0513875> ya austin
<austin> I dont know what that means
<eagles0513875> sudo init 1 then a screen pops up choose the fsck option
<eagles0513875> fsck = like windows check disk
<Cugel> Hello.
<tsimpson> "init 1" is single user mode
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: yes it pops up a dialoge box now giving you a few options
<eagles0513875> fsck to fix x fix package issues
<tsimpson> it's better to do it form a LiveCD though
<podecoet> Cugel: hello
<Cugel> I have a problem (after upgrading to Jaunty) with the KDE desktop position. I can use the complete screen fine (e.g. move a window to the top left) but the plasmoid surface is complete offside. I have an image of it.
<Cugel> http://imagebin.ca/view/nT_IwvKn.html
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: i havent had an issues running it from init 1
<tsimpson> you can't fix all errors from a mounted FS
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: it kills desktop and network and everything
<tsimpson> eagles0513875: yes, I know. but the root is till mounted
<Cugel> I tried renaming/deleting a few config files but it didn't seem to help yet.
<tsimpson> s/till/still/
<austin> I did that
<eagles0513875> did it do anything
<austin> it ran for a minute, then said something about are you sure you want to run this on a blah blah file system, it could cause damage
<austin> I said no
<eagles0513875> ok  scratch that
<eagles0513875> humm
<austin> my resolution is broken now
<eagles0513875> austin: sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<eagles0513875> austin: that should fix your resolution problem but im not sure about your other issue :(
<podecoet> argh I need to find an internet cafe O($&)(&$@
<eagles0513875> lol podecoet
<podecoet> eagles0513875: you don't understand lol, I've tried Kubuntu 8.10, 9.04 and OpenSuse 11
<podecoet> I dont know what posessed me to upgrade from 8.04, which worked fine :P
<eagles0513875> whats the problem you have with kubuntu
<podecoet> it's being itself. I installed 8.10, then it asked me to enable restricted drivers, I did. It crashed X, I spent a whole night and finally made it work by adding "BusID 03:00:0" to xorg - so that worked
<podecoet> then I enabled twinview as I did with my normal setup
<eagles0513875> and same issue with 9.04
<podecoet> and I get a blank screen on my second monitor, which is fine, because I can drag windows onto it... But I cant change the wallpaper, and its glitchy
<eagles0513875> what video card do you have
<podecoet> 2 x 8800GTS's in SLI (worked perfect under Hardy)
<eagles0513875> ok what nvidia driver are you using version 180
<podecoet> yep, 180 through nvidia's site
<podecoet> (I need nvidia-settings)
<austin> yeah, now there i no gui lol
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> austin: :(
<austin> how do I restart from terminal? :P
<Cugel> sudo reboot
<podecoet> check it out, it's almost trippy: http://www.podecoet.org/glitchy.png
<eagles0513875> austin: sudo init 6
<OxDeadC0de> podecoet: The requested URL /glitchy.png was not found on this server.
<austin> when I start it says something about low graphics mode
<eagles0513875> austin: do you have your video drivers installed
<austin> nvidia drivers were installed
<podecoet> doh, try again: http://www.podecoet.org/glitchy.png
<OxDeadC0de> wow, very trippy
<podecoet> OxDeadC0de: yeah, unfortunately it's not helpful at all lol
<podecoet> dammit the dark side is playing with my head now. "Install windows XP... you know you want to, you're out of download allowance anyway - and look, you have a copy right there!"
<EnginA> something wrong with the repositories ?
<EnginA> apt-get update gives all 404 s
<eagles0513875> EnginA: check your connection
<EnginA> I've tried a few mirros including us. es.
<EnginA> it is a 404 what is there to check ?
<eagles0513875> your  not connected to the net
<EnginA> do you know what is a http 404 error ?
<austin> what does sudo init 6 do anyways?
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: ping
<jussi01> austin: "sudo init 6" or "sudo telinit 6" more properly, will switch to runlevel 6 (reboo
<chalcedony> --'--,-{@ --'--,-{@eagles0513875@}-'--,--@}--'--
<austin> yeah I have no idea what to do now
<austin> from the console, how do I start the xserver or whatever its called?
<austin> im pretty sure whatever I did to the xserver broke it lol
<austin> what was that command again?
<austin> well I got xserver working again it seem
<austin> but its still gnome
<eagles0513875> austin:
<eagles0513875> did you manage to get x started
<austin> yeah
<eagles0513875> any better
<austin> its running gnome, not kde
<eagles0513875> ahhh so you got rid of kde
<austin> I did? lol
<austin> I dont think so
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok
<austin> how do I kill gnome then start kde?
<eagles0513875> logout
<eagles0513875> it should take you back to command line
<eagles0513875> then to start x and go to the login screen just type startx in command line
<austin> it takes me to a graphical login screen
<eagles0513875> at the bottom session choose kde
<austin> :) yeah, that worked lol
<eagles0513875> kde working now
<austin> I wish I knew wtf made gnome start
<austin> yes
<eagles0513875> austin: it saves the last session you wer logged into as the default for the next login
<eagles0513875> but is everythign in kde displayed right
<austin> I have never logged into gnome, I didnt even know it was installed
<austin> yes, kde looks as expected
<eagles0513875> austin: did you install kubuntu or ubuntu
<eagles0513875> :)
<austin> kubuntu
<eagles0513875> you sure you didnt install gnome afterwards
<austin> not intentionally
<Guest82598> hi my wireless adapter keeps failing on me
<austin> not that I was aware of..but apparently
<eagles0513875> Guest66251: what do you mean
<austin__> thanks tho... everything seems to be normal
<eagles0513875> Guest66251: is it randomly disconnecting you from your wifi
<eagles0513875> austin: no problem
<Guest82598> after about 10 mins of having internet connection my internet fails and i have to reboot or sometimes leave my comp off for 1/2 hr
<eagles0513875> guessing this is a laptop right
<Guest82598> yep
<eagles0513875> ok can you do dmesg for me and pastbin it to me plz
<Guest82598> sorry i am a newb, i don't know how
<eagles0513875> ahh ok
<eagles0513875> do you have a konsole opened
<Guest82598> ok
<Guest82598> yes
<Guest24382> hmm now to figure out why sound is not working (kinda is)
<AustLaw> sound works when I login (the login sound) and when I go to multimedia and test
<adam> m
<AustLaw> but it doesn't seem to work in applications
<adam> ok konsole is up
<Guest92230> eagles, konsole is up
<austin> actually the opengl is no longer working
<eagles0513875> Guest82598: type in konsole dmesg please
<eagles0513875> then paste it here
<eagles0513875> !paste | Guest82598
<ubottu> Guest82598: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NetersLandreau> i upgraded to kubuntu 9.04 yesterday on my laptop and now i cannot get my xorg to display a login screen.. has anyone had similar problems?
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: what is your graphic card?
<NetersLandreau> moment Mamarok.. i'll find out
<NetersLandreau> Mamarok: Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML
<emil_> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | emil_
<ubottu> emil_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<emil_> someone could tell me how to change kde3 apps theme to QT Curve (but with my configuration) in kubuntu 9.04???
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: hm, Intel then= I can't make anything out of these numbers without googling, could you give the relevant line of the lspci output?
<Mamarok> emil_: SystemSettings -> appearance
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: can i ask a question re intel
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: re intel?
<eagles0513875> regarding intel graphics
<AustLaw> how do I change the sound output device for programs?
<Mamarok> !ask | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NetersLandreau> moment Mamarok.. i tried an alternate config and have to reboot again.. what command should i run? lspci?
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: was reading in release notes about intel graphics regressions does that effect all or certain models
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: not needed anymore, I found it in Google now :)
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: checked the bug in launchpad?
<eagles0513875> i shall do that
<eagles0513875> Guest92230: take a look at the last line from what you pasted me [  107.700000] wlan0: duplicate address detected!
<eagles0513875> seems like there is an ip address conflict on your network that is probably why its dropping your connection
<NetersLandreau> Mamarok: ok, thx
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: there are known bugs with some Intel graphic cards, likely a driver issue, might be related to your problem
<NetersLandreau> Mamarok: my laptop is my major workhorse.. how can i go back to kubuntu 8.10?
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: do you have a separate /home partition?
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: then you can easily reinstall
<NetersLandreau> no Mamarok.. it is standard partitioning
<Mamarok> else you will have to backup your data first
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: and if you do reinstall, make sure to make a separate partition for /home, so a reinstall will be no big hassle anymore in the future
 * Mamarok thinks that this should be the default behavior on installation anyway
<NetersLandreau> Mamarok: you are talking about my personal data, i.e. stuff that is important?
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: exactly
<Mamarok> you have all your personal data in the /home folder, so that is the part to backup
<NetersLandreau> i already have those files on an external drive
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: well, then you can reinstall 8.10 quite easily
<Mamarok> and stay tuned for changes in the Intel driver problem, so you know when it will be solved
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: subscribe to this bug:
<Mamarok> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392/
<Mamarok> then you get notified if there are changes
<NetersLandreau> thx Mamarok.. i will keep an eye on that bug.. what do i do to reinstall kubuntu 8.10?
<NetersLandreau> actually Mamarok, reading that bug report does not describe my problem.. my problem is with the display itself.. when xorg starts, it gives me a screen that is basically unreadable and the settings are obviously off
<Guest92230> hi eagles
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: did you try move your current .kde/ to .kde_old/ for example? Don't forget to do this in a konsole and don't forget the dot in front
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: it could be that your current settings are not compatible with 9.04
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: which KDE did you use before ugrading?
<NetersLandreau> Mamarok: 8.10
<Guest92230> eagles0513875: what did u find from my pastebin
<NetersLandreau> i believe it is something with changes to xorg.. i have copied my log file to my windows partition and will get that into a bin
<Guest92230> http://pastebin.com/m761370b8
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: well, yes, 8.10, but did you use the default KDE 4.1 or did you use KDE 4.2 from the experimental repos?
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: then moving your default .kde/ and restarting X might do the trick
<Guest92230> can anyone help me my wireless internet laptop adapter keeps shutting down after about 10 mins of moderate usage
<Guest92230> can anyone help me my wireless internet laptop adapter keeps shutting down after about 10 mins of moderate usage whereas when i was using windows it usuallly lasted about 2-3hrs of maximum usage
<ikonia> Guest92230: but it also shuts down in windows ?
<Guest92230> sometimes but very rarely
<Guest92230> in linux it is very often
<ikonia> Guest92230: doesn't sound good for your wirless setup in general if your card is dropping conections on both OSs
<Guest92230> i think i may be down to overheating
<ikonia> Guest92230: interesting suggestion,
<NetersLandreau> Mamarok: here is my Xorg.0.log - http://bin.cakephp.org/view/2041535574
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: according to lines 248 and 249 it is actually a driver problem
<ikonia> !es > Mamarok
<ubottu> Mamarok, please see my private message
<ikonia> Mamarok: sorry
<ikonia> Mamarok: typo
<Mamarok> ikonia: never mind :)
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: it expects a newer driver
<NetersLandreau> oh yes, good eye Mamarok.. and it gives me an idea
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: easy to spot, search for the (EE) entries
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: maybe you can find a workaround in the bug I told you, somebody with your graphic card used a workaround
<Mamarok> seems to work for him with EXA uinstead of UXA: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392/comments/38
<NetersLandreau> yes.. i will reread that bug report
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: beware though, he has font rendering issues, so it's just a stale workaround
<eagles0513875> Guest92230: seems like your getting a duplicate ip that already exists on your network
<NetersLandreau> Mamarok: how do i set my xorg to use EXA instead of UXA?
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: I guess in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but never did that
<NetersLandreau> yes, neither have i
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<Mamarok> these are options to set in the "driver" part of xorg.conf
<NetersLandreau> ok.. i'll try that
<NetersLandreau> Mamarok: that would be a monitor option, correct?
<NetersLandreau> oh.. my bad
<oz1337> g'day fellow kubuntu users
<oz1337> anyone experiencing freeezing after upgrading to 9.04?
<Mamarok> oz1337: be more specific about freezs, in what circumstances?
<eagles0513875> oz1337: do you have an intel video card
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: do you mind?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: a freeze can happen for a lot of things, not necessarily a GC...
<ikonia> I've only seen a known poor performance issue with intel cards, I've not seen anything logged about ssytem or display freezes because of intel cards
<NetersLandreau> Mamarok: i tried the options in my device as you suggested and now when i run xorg, i get a screen with multi-colored vertical lines
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: well, you really have a bug as it seems :(
<tino_> hola
<adam> i think i have found the reason for my wireless network cut outs
<Guest61262> i think that its down to utorrent(wine)
<NetersLandreau> yes Mamarok.. i decided to let it go thru a normal boot and when x starts, it starts with a wide blue line about 2/3 from the left of the screen.. the screen refreshes a few times and then it is replaced with a screen showing a wide horiz band of checkerboxes
<Mamarok> Guest61262: why do you use utorrent in wine?
<Mamarok> Guest61262: there is ktorrent
<Guest61262> ok thanks i didn't know
<Mamarok> NetersLandreau: I guess you need more xorg.conf tuning then, but I'm not a good help here
<Guest61262> found it and it looks good
<Mamarok> and it works well :)
<Guest61262> and it takes less time to start d'loadin
<Guest61262> thx
<Mamarok> Guest61262: well, that is normal, you do not have another layer in between :)
<Guest61262> i mean even than the utorrent running through windows
<Guest44767> anyone he can speak german ?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Guest44767> thx bashang and ubottu
<millun> hi, anybody got experience with unixodbc?
<AustLaw> whats a common ftp server?
<jussi01> !ftpd | AustLaw
<ubottu> AustLaw: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<AustLaw> whats is the best way to simply find a file or folder from the terminal?
<slow-motion> hi
<NetersLandreau> AustLaw: i use locate
<Laeborg> !gfx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfx
<NetersLandreau> you can also use find
<Laeborg> can any of you recommend a PCI Expess 16x gfx card there works perfect in kubuntu, and still is pretty good ?
<Laeborg> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AustLaw> how can I change the autocompletion settings?
<AustLaw> specifically, when I press tab multiple times, I dont want it to list the options
<AustLaw> I want it to iterate them
<Mamarok> AustLaw: in the IRC client you mean?
<AustLaw> no, in a terminal
<Mamarok> not sure this is possible...
<juan> buenas
<juan> hi everybody
<kaddi> !hi |juan
<ubottu> juan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Guest73540> morning, how do i add the add/remove thing for Kubuntu?
<Guest73540> i only see the software management
<Guest73540> anyone
<Wild_Cat> okay, I'm not sure whether this should go on #ubuntu or #kubuntu, so forgive me if it's the wrong chan: what's the minimal set of packages I need to install to get KDE 4 on regular Ubuntu (9.04)?
<Wild_Cat> kubuntu-desktop does the trick, but it pulls way too many extra apps that clutter all my menus with redundant programs
<icewind> Guest7354:you can use KPackageKit,
<Guest73540> icewind:  last time i had the add/remove and synaptic but i had to format the hd and its not here anymore, and i don't remember how i got both back then
<icewind> Wild_Cat:there are a few kde metapackages like kdecore
<zzillezz> hello, i just installed kubuntu 9.04 and added the line to the sources to upgrade to kde 2.4.3 , but what do i need to do next ?
<Guest73540> icewind:  is there any way to get those back?
<icewind> Guest73540: if you really don't have a packagemanger you can use a conlole and type "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<Guest73540> how about the add/remove
<icewind> Guest73540:either, adept or  kpackagekit
<icewind> zzillezz: using command line: "apt-get update", "apt-get upgrade"
<zzillezz> ok, i did apt-get dist-upgrade , is that ok too ?
<icewind> zzillezz: that only works when there is a new version
<icewind> of ubuntu
<zzillezz> ok
<zzillezz> thinks the system is updating now, we'll see, thanks icewind :-)
<tdn> How do I play video files in Kubuntu 9.04? It appears that Kaffeine is not included?!
<icewind> zzillezz:no problem
<icewind> tdn: you can iinstall kmplayer, smplayer, dragon player or something simulair using a package manager
<icewind> tdn: and you have to make sure you have the restriced extra's installed
<tdn> icewind, why is no media player included with Kubuntu? What was wrong with Kaffeine? How do I install restricted extras?
<icewind> tdn: there sould be a media player default installed but I'm not sure wich one
<Wild_Cat> tdn: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kyle_> whats the package fo Wine and can i play star craft with it?
<icewind> kyle_:"wine"
<tdn> Why is Kaffeine not used anymore? Does this not work with KDE 4?
<kyle_> cis there a game list i can play on wine?
<tdn> Is Ktorrent not included in Kubuntu 9.04? How do I download torrents?
<ubuntu_> aloja!
<icewind> kyle_:http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Wild_Cat> kyle_: appdb.winehq.org , and yes, Starcraft works.
<ubuntu_> bananero?
<Wild_Cat> so do War3 and WoW, for what it's worth.
<icewind> tdn" just install ktorrent using package manager, or in a terminal: "sudo apt-get install ktorrent"
<tdn> icewind, ok.
<icewind> tdn:also, kaffeine still work, I'm not sure if uit uses kde4, but try SMPlayer it's a good media player
<tdn> icewind, ok.
<tdn> E: Couldn't find package SMPlayer
<BluesKaj> G'morning folks
<icewind> tdn: "sudo apt-get install smplayer"
<tdn> icewind, thanks.
<tdn> icewind, I did not think package names were case sensitive.
<Jarvellis> Having upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 i seem to have lost adept, will some equivolent have been installed in its stead?
<icewind> tdn: in linux almost everything is case sensitive
<icewind> Jarvellis:adept is replaced with KPackageKit in 9.04
<Jarvellis> icewind: thanks a lot
<icewind> Jarvellis: no problem
<Jarvellis> icewind: the package list is empty, how do i repopulate it?
<tdn> After upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04 in my Thinkpad T61p with an nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M the graphics in X seem very slow compared to 8.04. Should I install a proprietary driver? Is there a GUI tool for this? Or should I just download it from the nvidia.com homepage.
<BluesKaj> Jarvellis, you can still install adept using apt-get
<zzillezz> tdn: it's in system > hardware drivers
<Jarvellis> BluesKaj: I think i'll have to, but surely KPackageKit can be made to work?
<AceKing> Does anyone know of a webcam software that has motion detection and records video?
<tdn> I am trying to install yakuake, but I get a segfault in zsh(!): zsh: segmentation fault  apt-get install yakuake
<AceKing> I tried ZoneMinder, but after install I didn't know how to start it.
<icewind> Jarvellis: if you enter a search the packages will show up
<Jarvellis> icewind: only it doesn't, i tried that
<nejode> Jarvellis: I don't know why, but in my default kubuntu 9.04 install synaptic was installed
<tdn> It seems that apt-get segfaults....
<tdn> WTF?!
<tdn> apt-get dist-upgrade segfaults. How to debug this?
<icewind> tdn: try a package manger to isntall it
<icewind> Jarvellis: try the filter dropdown menu
<tdn> icewind, I think it is a problem that apt-get segfaults, and I would very much like to fix it...
<icewind> Jarvellis: ehh, I mean the dropdown menu with all packages on it
<Jarvellis> icewind: O.K. That worked :-) Odd that it should given i didn't change the option, but great to know, thanks
<afeijo> hello folks
<nejode> tdn: try sudo aptitude install yakuake
<ahmed> hi i want to install to share files with windows i installed samba , system-config-samba, samba-common then i try to run samba from start-application-system it wouldnt to run ilike to configure smaba with gui
<kyle__> do you know if im able to use ripped games with wine?
<afeijo> I installed this week a new kubuntu 9.04 from the live cd
<phil_seagate> hello everybody
<afeijo> dont know how but I also have gnome
<afeijo> and it is the default system to new accts
<afeijo> how can I change it, or remove gnome?
<Jarvellis> Now i just need to find a replacement for kicker :-)
<BluesKaj> Jarvellis , the kpackagekit options aren't what I'm used to in adept and synaptic , so I don't bother with it . Adept works just fine.
<icewind> kyle_: deppend on the installation method in the rip
<tdn> nejode, Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<Jarvellis> BluesKaj: Yeah, but adept seems to have changed drastically also, either way i'll have to learn something new
<tdn> nejode, I get that with aptitude install yakuake.
<icewind> afeijo: during login, you have a session menu where you can chose a desktop enviroment
<afeijo> icewind: yes, I know that.  My parents dont, lol
<ahmed> #samba
<phil_seagate> does anybody have information about the bogus behaviour of some seagate free agent external hard-drives? the issue apparently occured in 2007 and i wonder whether this is fixed by now!?
<afeijo> also, the login screen dont have any button! Enter works, at least
<ahmed> join #samba
<icewind> afeijo: if you chose one, the next time it would that next time as default
<afeijo> icewind: I thought it would be like that, but the next day my girl logged, it loaded gnome!
<afeijo> I hope today it wont happen
<afeijo> but hth gnome end up here?
<flavia_> hi, i got no audio on jaunty, what do I do?
<icewind> afeijo: proberbly when installing a gnome application, like gparted
<AceKing> Does anyone know of a webcam software that has motion detection and records video?
<ahmed> hi i want to install samba to share files with windows i installed samba , system-config-samba, samba-common then i try to run samba from start-application-system it wouldnt to run ilike to configure smaba with gui
<afeijo> ops, I have gparted
<nejode> tdn: everybody is going to jump on me for saying this: have you tried rebboting?... ouch!
<baseman_> hi there. does anybody know, if there is a possibility to integrate kuser in systemsettings?
<tdn> apt-get check gives me: zsh: segmentation fault  apt-get check
<afeijo> no! I dont have gparted, I did installed during live cd
<tdn> nejode, no. I have not tried rebooting yet.
<icewind> afeijo: having both kde and gnome doesn't give probelms, it might have a slight preformance decrease because you use both qt and gtk at the same time
<Jarvellis> Oh good, adept doesn't work right either
<tdn> nejode, I think it seems that my package database is somehow broken and makes apt-get aptitude, etc. segfault.
<nejode> tdn: die-hard geeks say no, but sometimes rebooting fixes things...
<afeijo> hmmm
<BluesKaj> well, I just tried toupdate with kpackage and it crashed so .....
<nejode> afeijo: and menus get really cluttered
<icewind> ahmed: if you have everythin installed, right click on a folder in dolphin->properties->share->configure file sharing
<tdn> nejode, well... I am in the middle of some things that makes it very inconvenient to reboot at this moment. I can reboot in a few hours. But it will be a pain if I cannot install programs for that period.
<tdn> nejode, also, I have my doubts that reboot will fix a broken package tree.
<nejode> tdn: sure man, it's a pain because tou can't use apt-get to reinstall apt-get
<afeijo> funny that kde is evolving so much and the version 4 is so improved, and gnome freezed in time, erghs
<ahmed> icewind: it say u need authorised to share folder
<afeijo> if I join #ubuntu and call gnome ugly will I be kicked?
<tdn> nejode, I don't that that would help, to reinstall apt-get.
<icewind> ahmed:close dolpin, in a console: "sudo dolphin" and try it again
<tdn> nejode, it is not apt-get that is broken, because aptitude also segfaults. So it must be the data that apt-get and aptitude reads.
<icewind> tdn: try "dpkg-reconfigure"
<superboy> how do i remove itunes from the command-line
<tdn> icewind, which package?
<BluesKaj> afeijo, it's a ,matter of taste , some ppl like gnome and it does have a lot of fans
<icewind> tdn: just type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure" in a consolre
<afeijo> BluesKaj: of course ;)
<icewind> superboy: did you installed it using apt/packagemanager
<Jarvellis> tdn: have you tried "sudo apt-get -f"?
<afeijo> I dont remember who suggested me this week to use dpkg-reconfigure, but after that, I lost keyboard and mouse :( I had to reinstall the whole distro
<nejode> tdn:how about renaming /var/cache/apt directory and trying apt-get again
<tdn> icewind, it needs a packge to reconfigure.
<tdn> Jarvellis, yes. Segfaults.
<ahmed> icewind: same errore
<tdn> nejode, good idea. Tries.
<icewind> tdn: try "dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<tdn> icewind, E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<tdn> icewind, sorry. That was for nejode.
<tdn> nejode, E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<nejode> icewind: that's a pain man... it reconfigures everything!
<basy> hi, my KDE 3.5... works OK and i want to install KDE4 and use both, optimal choice one in grub loader, how to do this?
<superboy> how do i remove itunes from the command-line? its under wine
<tdn> icewind, trying -a
<icewind> nejode: yes, but it fixes a lot of problem
<superboy> ice wind would it show if its under wine?
<icewind> superboy: in the wine menu, there is a unistall wine software or something simulair
<tdn> icewind, but something is clearly wrong somewhere. My system shouldn't be foobar already. It is a clean install. Only a few hours old.
<superboy> theres a uninstall wine
<icewind> basy: I don't think you can have both 3 and 4 installed on the same linux installation, but you can install kubuntu 8.04 besides 9.04
<nejode> tdn: if you "sudo mv /var/cache/apt /var/cache/apt-bak" you get the missing #partial error?
<icewind> superboy: in a console "wine uninstaller"
<basy> icewind: so best for me is install new Kubuntu with KDE4 on new patriotion ?
<icewind> basy: what kde do you use now?
<basy> kde 3.5
<tdn> nejode, yes.
<icewind> basy: then I think the easiest way is to install kubuntu 9.04 desides you current one
<Tolucan> hi there ... I've got a problem here ... tried some tweeking (amdcccd&system settings) and while doing so my reboot and shutdown buttons just disappeared o.O
<AustLaw> is there some way to make a termal iterate threw autocomplete matches when tab is pressed multiple times, rather than list matches?
<basy> icewind: thanks
<ahmed> icewind: same errore
<icewind> ahmed:for samba settings: in system settings->advanced->samba settings
<icewind> Tolucan:system settings->advanced->session manager and make sure "Offer shutdown options" is enabled
<ahmed> icewind: i dont find samba setting in system setting- advanced
<icewind> ahmen: then you proberbly need to install some packages
<Tolucan> thanks! :-)
<ahmed> icewind: what i have to install??
<baseman_> as we all know (I hope so) the Kubuntu translations are not that good. I thought I could help a little a bit. When going on launchpad there are always a suggestions for that particular string. My question: When do these suggestions appear in Kubuntu?
<icewind> ahmed: you have "kdenetwork-filesharing" installed?
<Tolucan> and I had to replace the network-manager with wicd ... is there a status-symbol like the one from network-manager?
<nejode> tdn: still having fun with the dpkg-reconfigure "everything"?
<ahmed> icewind: i installed it now what i have to do theen
<icewind> ahmed: try thw system settigns again
<tdn> nejode, yes. And it *is* a pain.
<ahmed> icewind: i found it now i run it and when it asked about pass i entered the root pass then nothing happened
<tdn> I think I am going to reinstall 8.04. This is horrible!
<nejode> tdn: I said those same words yesterday!
<nejode> tdn: and the cause of 2 days of suffering was: THE KEYBOARD
<ahmed> icewind: i found it now i run it and when it asked about pass i entered the root pass then nothing happened
<tdn> nejode, it is beyond me, why the people behind Kubuntu decided that KDE 4 is ready for use. I am lacking words for this.
<tdn> nejode, did you go back to 8.04?
<nejode> tdn: I was using kubuntu since breezy...
<zzillezz> why do i keep losing my desktop icons in windows 7  when i install any linux distribution ? :-)
<nejode> ...up to hardy
<nejode> ...skipped intrepid )used gnome=
<nejode> ... and began trying jaunty a couple of days ago
<nejode> ... man ...what a mess!
<kaddi> because win7 ist still rc and still unstable? :p
<nejode> but I got it streightened out now
<baseman_> it's not mess
<baseman_> i think they are on the right way
<nejode> "but I got it streightened out now"
<tdn> baseman_, I can tell you that it is a mess right here.
<zzillezz> well, that might be, but it would be weird if i'm the only one havind this problem, kaddi
<ahmed> icewind: i found it now i run it and when it asked about pass i entered the root pass then nothing happened
<baseman_> nejode, I had absolutely no problems
<nejode> baseman_: I'm using kubuntu 9.04 right now
<baseman_> me too
<nejode> baseman_: not all hardware is nthe same
<nejode> I have a ati Xpress200 in this machine....
<baseman_> nejode, that's right! It runs on my brand new imac and on my laptop
<nejode> and have to use the default ati driver
<ahmed> icewind: i found it now i run it and when it asked about pass i entered the root pass then nothing happened
<baseman_> Yup, me too. But that's actually not a problem of Kubuntu. That's the fu**** thing, that ATI has put the support for some cards on legavy support
<BluesKaj> nejode, do you have 3d and DR ?
<nejode> Baseman_: I was having many probls with 9.04... until I found out my keyboard was the offender
<baseman_> nejode: really??? Wow, that is unbelievable! What were your problems?
<nejode> BluesKay: I have Kwin 3d effects... kinda slow
<nejode> baseman_: sometimes X wouldn't start...
<nejode> ... sometimes copy wouldn't work
<nejode> ...sometimes my harddisks wouldn't be found
<baseman_> ouch!
<baseman_> And now it's working?
<nejode> ...problems with disks UUID's
<nejode> baseman_: working fine now...a little slow on desktop drawing
<tdn> icewind, nejode: dpkg-reconfigure -a worked.
<nejode> tdn: great man!
<baseman_> nejode: yes, i have some drawing errors with the radeon driver since the propriertary driver does not work with X-Server 1.6 and my Mobility X600
<nejode> tdn: icewind was right... it's a pain but it works!
<nejode> baseman_: well ati is ati :-(
<robin0800> baseman_: have you tried tweaking your xorg conf file?
<baseman_> nejode: yup. But they actually did some great work not long ago
<ahmed> i cannt run system setting - advanced - Samba it try to tun it it ask for password i enter root pass then nothing hAPPENED
<nejode> baseman_: I read that if you dowgrade your xorg xserver to 2.4 you can use the 9.3 driver
<baseman_> robin0800: the xorg.conf is a mystery for me. I don't know where to touch it
<robin0800> ahmed try a reboot?
<baseman_> nejode: the downgrade is hell, or not?
<nejode> baseman_: mixed opinions about that
<ahmed> robin0800: i did it nothing happened
<robin0800> baseman_: look in xorg log for anything that may be disabled
<icewind> ahmed:maybe you're missing some other packages
<baseman_> robin0800: thank you for that tip
<nejode> baseman_: ther's supposed to be a PPA repository with bleeding-edge video drivers
<robin0800> ah
<nejode> ...give me a minute to give you the link
<ahmed> icewind: like what?
<icewind> ahmed:try searching for samba in a package manager and install everyting that sounds important
<robin0800> ahmed:  you need file sharing installed
<baseman_> nejode: but they surely are not very stable
<totix> How can I make USB devices accessible to every user? Currently I need to do chmod 777 /dev/bus/usb/*/* or run my app as root. I'm running kubuntu 8.04
<baseman_> robin0800: my xorg.conf is empty (default settting)
<icewind> ahmed: not sure, things like samba, samba-tool, samba-common,
<nejode> baseman_: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/graphic-video-drivers-ubuntu-repository.html
<robin0800> baseman_: yes it will be!
<fossil> hey
<icewind> hi
<fossil> i got 2 hard drives is it possible to setup the second for an ubuntu install adn still beable to keep my windows install on the first disk
<ahmed> icewind:i installed samba samba-tools samba-common  system-samba-config
<fossil> a dule boot
<baseman_> nejode: thank you! That is great
<nejode> baseman_: be carefull though
<baseman_> nejode: Did you make bad experience?
<ahmed> icewind: what else to install???
<nejode> baseman_: no yet man... I'll begin to sufer tomorrow
<baseman_> nejode: why suffer?
<icewind> fossil: yes during kubuntu installation, chose for use entire disk, and chose the one not used by windows (proberbly the seccond)
<nejode> baseman_: murphy's law
<fossil> ok but is the first disk still bootable adn (fyi they are to PYSICAL harddrives
<baseman_> nejode: alright
<fossil> i cant raid them
<nejode> baseman_: right now everything is working fine (a little bit slow)
<icewind> fossil: the installer will detect your windows disk and add it to the bootloader
<nejode> ...and I'll still leave ubuntu 8.10 in my laptop for a while
<fossil> ok
<icewind> ahmed: I don't know
<baseman_> nejode: I'll try it
<fossil> well ill back up and try
<baseman_> nejode: thank you so far
<nejode> baseman_: we've got an install-fest on the 23rd of this month...
<fossil> can you doit in wubi since i run wubi at the moment
<nejode> ... and I don't want to screwup the laptop just yet
<icewind> fossil: I don't now, never used wubi
<fossil> ight
<fossil> another thing dose anyone have advice on how to go about fixing this?
<baseman_> nejode: and what will be done on that fest?
<fossil> i have a hd dvdr-rw  cd-r rw and it nolonger runs in windows but in linux it works just fine
<fossil> lol
<fossil> fu... MS
<fossil> i read online that theres an error on the registry
<fossil> VISTA home prem
<RootRay> hello, what is the maximum amount of hardware RAM that linux can support?
<fossil> hi
<nejode> baseman_: we had a big install-fest last month: Festval Latinoamericano de Instalacion de Software Libre...
<baseman_> haha: the registry. Sh++
<Guest80895> depends on the version
<icewind> RootRay: 32 bits: 4 GiB, 64 bits: something like 16.000. TiB
<Guest80895> 64 bit though.. more than you can put on most desktop PCs i think ;)
<fossil> RootRay: that is a good question
<robin0800> ahmed you need kde file-sharing
<nejode> baseman_: and this is a continuation to bring back the new converts
<baseman_> nejode: I come from Europe =)
<RootRay> i heard you can use PAE with linux 32bit to address more ram
<RootRay> how can you turn this PAE feature on in Linux?
<icewind> RootRay: origanal you could only have 2GiB ram, with PAE 4GiB
<RootRay> anyone has any experience
<nejode> baseman_: Caracas, Venezuela
<RootRay> in that case wouldnt it be nice to have PAE in every linux 32 installation
<baseman_> nejode: great! My sister lives in Santiago de Chile
<ahmed> robin0800: how to install it?
<nejode> baseman_: kinda far from here though... about 5000 Ktms
<icewind> RootRay: I think ever modern OS has PAE default
<RootRay> todays ram at 4gb max is ridiculously very low, the ratio to hard disk size is like 1 to 100
<baseman_> nejode: yes I know. But it's America =)
<RootRay> too much page swapping, when all that is needed is a just a few more gb of memory which is very cheap nowadays to add
<lago^blue> hey... i got problem with my notebook and establishing the wlan-connection (JJ), while the wlan works great with my desktop here with which i'm writing with atm... any ideas? (II)
<lago^blue> the notebook recognizes the connection point
<lago^blue> but wont connect
<ahmed> robin0800: i already have kdenetwork-filesharing installed
<baseman_> lago^blue: hey! My problem was KWallet
<icewind> RootRay:never mind, I confused PAE with something different, PAE support up to 64 GiB
<RootRay> yes, how do you turn this PAE feature in linux
<nejode> baseman_, tdm, icewind: nice talking to you guys, i'll be going..
<lago^blue> baseman_: Kwallet? could you tell me sth. more specific plz?
<icewind> bye nejode
<baseman_> nejode: yes, seems like here's a communtiy =)! Bye.
<lago^blue> i'm not so used to kde actually
<faileas> RootRay: PAE has lower performance than 64 bit tho
<faileas> so it makes more sense to have a 64 bit OS
<icewind> RootRay: you would also need a kernel with pae enabled
<baseman_> lago^blue: KWallet is a program that safely stores passwords. You can also store your wpa-key there. In my case KNetworkManager had a problem getting the stored password. So i completely killed everthiny in there and now it works fine.
<BCMM> after upgrading to jaunty, kde is in french. any idea why?
<RootRay> so that means that I would have to recompile the kernel to turn on this PAE feature, right?
<RootRay> so that means that I would have to recompile the kernel to turn on this PAE feature, right?
<icewind> RootRay: I think so, or you will have to find a prebuild kernel with pae
<icewind> RootRay: but it would be a pain to get it working
<RootRay> and the motherboard and hardware devices would need to support PAE too
<RootRay> which is not always the case with some computers
<RootRay> so 64 bit seems the way to go
<PhilRod> BCMM: have you tried changing it in system settings -> regional and lang?
<icewind> RootRay: It seems the ubuntu server kernel supports PAE, but it would require some configuring to use the server kernel in a excisting desktop system
<BCMM> PhilRod, yes, removed all reference to french, but some thigns are still in french
<BCMM> PhilRod, french was one of the available languages before the upgrade, for spellchecking, but not random bits of the interface are in french
<BCMM> ^now
<PhilRod> BCMM: I've had an issue like this (years ago). I suspect that what happens is that some apps write things into the config files in the current language
<m477> how can i run folder view like desktop on kd 4.2 ( widget) on gnome ?
<PhilRod> can you give an example of something that's in french? I might be able to test my theory
<m477> kde*
<icewind> m477: click on the litle weird button in the top-right corner of the desktop, chose appearanse settings
<icewind> m477: and for type, chose folder view
<m477> icewind: im on 9.04
<m477> icewind: there are other options
<icewind> m477:it should work in 9.04
<m477> icewind: but u know that im on gnome ?
<icewind> m477:then I can't help you, I never used gnome
<m477> icewind: on top right corner i got button to reset log out etc.
<PhilRod> m477: #gnome or #ubuntu would probably be better places to ask
<m477> thanks
<icewind> m477:yeah, I thougt you were using kde
<odla> how can i change the theme in firefox to something like clearlooks?
<bhna> i installd the dmz-black mouse cursor theme, bad there is nodmz in systemsettings. is there any trick?
<icewind> odla: themes in firefox are used by installing addons, try the mozzila addon site and search for themes
<odla> icewind: i thought i need to change the gtk theme somehow in systemsettings?
<icewind> odla:if you use a firefox theme it will overide the gtk theme
<lago^blue> baseman_: you were right, tyvm!
<Jack8899> I need to kill java, how do I do it?
<icewind> Jack8899: alt+f2->show system activity, search for java and chose kill
<Jack8899> icewind: cool, thanks
<icewind> Jack8899: no problem
<Jack8899> icewind: Do you know how I instll jdownloader?
<icewind> make mrproper
<icewind> ehh, wrong clipboar
<icewind> clipboard*
<icewind> Jack8899: sorry, no
<Jack8899> Dow anyone know how I can install jdownloader? Ithas a jd,sh file but I don't know what to do with it
<odla> will 4.2.3 hit 9.04?
<millun> hi, anybody got experience with unixODBC?
<icewind> odla: there's a PPA with 4.2.3 for 9.04
<odla> icewind: i know i'm curious if it's worth updating ... i get a few crashes here and there but nothing serious
<odla> also i'm glad that kubuntu stuck with the upstream artwork ...it's very nice
<MediocreHippie> _Whipper: OHA
<MediocreHippie> move
<MediocreHippie> show me what you can do
<MediocreHippie> step into the circle
<AceKing> Anyone know the best program to use for video ipods?
<AceKing> Anyone know the best program to use for video ipods?
<nodesert> hello, i just installed kde4 but panel is crashed and i can not bring it back?do you know how can i fix this
<alonea> with the upgrade some of my programs have seemed to have lost their icon sets? Ex: Open Office.
<alonea> Any idea what the missing packages might be?
<icewind> nodesert: alt+f2, plasma
<steve_> Can I set a shortcut key to open a terminal?
<icewind> steve_:install yuake, then you can press F12 (or you can configure something else) to show a terminal
<podecoet> hooray! the issues with twinview are solved in 9.04
<podecoet> hopefully installing compiz doesn't break everything now
<steve_> icewind, typo? Is that the quake-style drop-down thing? I'd prefer a normal window opens
<steve_> that way I can have many of them
<alonea> ok, I got icons in open office, but the menu's are still all the ugly blocky gray. What is going on? is it something with gtk or what?
<ign0ramus> alonea, you're missing a package... i'm looking for the correct one
<alonea> ign0ramus: thanks! is it gtk related? I got a style installed for open office, so I don't think its that, or is it?
<ign0ramus> alonea, actually, i'm not sure if OOo is gtk, but it sure as heck ain't Qt
<ign0ramus> alonea, oh, so all your icons and everything are there, just the menu's look gtk-ish?
<alonea> ign0ramus: I dunno, I think someone told me once that it was or something rather. well, the icons were not there when I did humane style, so I tried crystal style and the icons are there, but the menus look like blocky windows 95 gray
<ign0ramus> alonea, do you have the 'gtk-qt-engine' package intalled?
<alonea> ign0ramus: let me check
<alonea> ign0ramus: nope, let me try.
<ign0ramus> alonea, once that is installed, go to System Settings, and you should now have the old "gtk styles and fonts" option available again.
<alonea> ign0ramus: ok, lets see...
<podecoet> Kubuntu 9.04 = pure win. Everything now works flawlessly!
<alonea> podecoet: much better than before, still got graphical issues, but thats more intels fault...
<steve_> Can I set a keyboard shortcut to open a console?
<ign0ramus> alonea, also, i would recommend installing "gtk2-engines-qtcurve" and "kde-style-qtcurve"...
<alonea> ign0ramus: ok, will do. wonder how they got uninstalled...probably got messed up in upgrade
<podecoet> alonea: I had 8.04 which worked fine aside from random X crashes... moved to 8.10, absolute hell
<ign0ramus> alonea, then set gtk apps to use Qtcurve... you'll have to restart X to see changes, but it is worth it
<AustLaw> when a package is installed from the package manager, is there a typical way to configure it?
<ign0ramus> AustLaw, "<packagename> --help" will usually tell you
<alonea> ign0ramus: ok, lemme restart X. brb
<ign0ramus> alonea, k
<AustLaw> so I guess you always just have to go digging around :/
<ign0ramus> AustLaw, every app is different as far as configuration goes... it's good to read!
<superboy> how could i add freshmeat.net as a repo??
<AustLaw> its nice to know where to start reading
<superboy> how could i add freshmeat.net as a repo??
<ign0ramus> superboy, you want to add an entire site as a repo?
<superboy> um i dont know could i
<mittmormon> why does kubuntu stuff have to suck?  Backtrack 3's wireless works on my dads laptop, but not Jaunty.  Firefox is crappier than windows's firefox becuase youtube gets skippy after firefox has been running for a few hours.
<eagles0513875> superboy: you cant you need to find the link to the specific repository you would like to add
<eagles0513875> !ohmy | mittmormon
<ubottu> mittmormon: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<eagles0513875> whats wrong with firefox its fine for me here
<superboy> oh so i i wanted to add vlc how do i do that?
<eagles0513875> superboy: its already in kubuntu repo type sudo apt-get install vlc
<superboy> how bout berlyn??
<shashu> hey
<shashu> can anybody tell me different keyboard shortcuts for Kubuntu?
<shashu> please?
<AceKing> Does anyone know if there is an ipod program for the video ipod?
<griselda> help
<ign0ramus> shashu, look at Input Actions in System Settings.  Make as many keyboard shortcuts as you want
<superboy> how do i instal beryl?
<shashu> ok
<shashu> thanks a lot
<shashu> I'll try
<ign0ramus> np
<Eruaran> !compiz superboy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz superboy
<Eruaran> err
<Eruaran> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<ign0ramus> superboy, i don't even think beryl has been updated for years now
<Eruaran> superboy, you may be thinking of Compiz Fusion, but KDE doesn't need Compiz.
<helen> alguien que hable en castellano?
<AceKing> Anyone own an Ipod Video? How do you load your videos onto it?
 * Eruaran doesn't own an ipod
<helen> tengo problemas con el amsn, desde la actualización del ubutu 9.04
<ign0ramus> !es | helen
<ubottu> helen: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<griselda> hola helen
<AustLaw> is there some way to make the prompt and input text in konsole a different color?
<joaquinz> hi everyone!
<joaquinz> i've trouble with jaunty and strigi in kde 4.2... it doesn'tw work ive tried changing the backend from redladn to sesame2 but it didn't work...
<joaquinz> does anybody know how to use a backend called virtuoso or something like that?
<mittmormon> why does kubuntu stuff never work?  Backtrack 3's wireless works on my dads laptop, but not Jaunty.  Firefox is crappier than windows's firefox becuase youtube gets skippy after firefox has been running for a few hours.
<astromme> joaquinz: the virtuoso backend isn't ready yet
<astromme> joaquinz: I'm not sure if sesame2 is packaged with kubuntu
<astromme> joaquinz: If it isn't, then the strigi <--> nepomuk stuff will not work well
<joaquinz> sesame2 is packaged and i've installed it, but it didn't work... i know that virtuoso isn't ready yet but i want to use it from source code if its neccesary
<astromme> AustLaw: Yes, edit your profile (settings -> manage profiles) and look at the Appearance tab
<william_> is therer a way to upgrade my KDE to to KDE 4.....?
<AustLaw> I dont see an option for it
<astromme> mittmormon: The Kubuntu network manager plasmoid is taken from kde svn, some things aren't working :(
<JontheEchidna> sesame backend is installable. It should prompt you when you go to System Settings -> Desktop Search
<susbwoy> mittmormon: I'm pretty sure the release notes for 9.04 state that you cant connect to WPA2 networks using the plasmoid/kubuntu. It's a pain :(
<ign0ramus> there's always wicd, which is now in the repos
<mittmormon> kubuntu sucks.  are there any other distros with working wifi ?
<mittmormon> it's not like you can install backtrack to the hard drive
<mittmormon> not painlessly that is.
<mittmormon> whats plasmoid kubuntu ?
<ign0ramus> mittmormon, it kind of depends on your card... did you ever try reading the documentation?
<astromme> mittmormon: but the upstream plasmoid is working better now. I installed it from kde svn and it connects to my complex WPA2 enterprise network
<mittmormon> ign0ramus: what documentation?
<mittmormon> why doesent simple stuff "just work" ?  i thought thats what kubuntu is about.
<susbwoy> mittmormon: if you can get onto the net without wireless, download another network manager and your wireless should be able to connect
<mittmormon> for human n00bs
<mittmormon> susbwoy: you mean knetworkmanager ?
<mittmormon> thats what i have been using
<ign0ramus> mittmormon, release notes.  most of it depends on how nicely the manufacturers play with FOSS
<mittmormon> i hate reading.  it plays nicely with backtrack 3
<curiouscuz> i have'nt had any major issues with kubuntu
<astromme> AustLaw: Settings -> Manage Profiles -> Edit profile -> Appearance tab -> Edit on the right -> change whatever colors you want
<AustLaw> I was hoping to change just the promt and input text color
<astromme> mittmormon: are you using knetworkmanager or the network manager plasmoid?
<astromme> AustLaw: so edit the currently selected one
<mittmormon> i was using knetworkmanager
<ign0ramus> mittmormon, ubuntu and derivatives take a very free (libre) stance on drivers, codecs, etc.  Other distros (like Mint) don't care about that stuff and include it all by default.  For someone new, you may want to explore that possibility
<astromme> mittmormon: oh, I've never had luck with knetworkmanager
<mittmormon> what is teh package name for this plasmoid ?
<curiouscuz> works flawlessly with my hardware... installed on a partition on my laptop besides Vista, and I have not booted into Vista since Jaunty release
<astromme> mittmormon: It's on jaunty, installed by default
<mittmormon> i was testing with jaunty but as a live cd
<AustLaw> astrolite: is there a way to set the prompt color?
<astromme> mittmormon: if you upgraded from an earlier ubuntu, you can add it to your desktop through the normal add widgets dialog
<astromme> or your panel
<mittmormon> what about apt-get ?
<ign0ramus> AustLaw, that question was already answered.  It's in Settings>Edit Current Profile
<astromme> AustLaw: I've told you how man...
<mittmormon> i'll run apt-cache search plamoid
<astromme> you'll get a log
<astromme> s/log/lot
<mittmormon> oh
<astromme> sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-network-manager? something like that
<AustLaw> I am looking at the dialog, I see no option to change JUST the prompt and input text color
<astromme> I'm not on kubuntu at the moment
 * astromme has to go. Sorry
<ign0ramus> AustLaw, its right there in the "Appearance" tab
<mittmormon> apt-get install plasmoid-wifi
<AustLaw> what, where?
<curiouscuz> mittmormon: try apt-get install network-manager
<ign0ramus> AustLaw, dude, are you reading any answers to your questions?  Settings>Edit Current Profile>Appearance
<mittmormon> i already have network-manager
<mittmormon> how do i run it ?
<AustLaw> dude, I am looking at that window..obviously
<AustLaw> is anyone reading the question? lol
<AustLaw> I dont want to change "black" to "red"
<AustLaw> I was wondering if there was a way to change just the "prompt" and "input" text
<curiouscuz> mittmormon: install plasmoid widget for "Network Management"
<ign0ramus> AustLaw, that you can edit in ~/.bashrc
<mittmormon> ign0ramus: under add widgets > install new widgets ?
<ign0ramus> mittmormon, i don't understand you... what is the full question?
<mittmormon> curiouscuz: under add widgets > install new widgets ?
<mittmormon> my bad
<curiouscuz> mittmormon: go to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release and Search "Network Managment" for instructions
<mittmormon> ohok thanx
<william_> hello yall
<AustLaw> worked, thanks :)
<william_> welocme
<mittmormon> tf?  there's no search box.
<ign0ramus> AustLaw, np.  sorry about the miscommunication ;)
<ign0ramus> AustLaw, kind of weird, though... i have mine set to 'blue' and prompt text is green... whatever though :P
<william_> Is Kubuntu just the KDE version of Ubuntu?
<ign0ramus> william_, yes
<AustLaw> yeah I just uncommented the force-colored line or whatever..it made it green
<william_> I think I have transformed my Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<william_> ign0ramus, Konveresation connected me to this channel
<susbwoy> Hi, i've got a case where i have around 40+ rar files in a format of .part01.rar .part02.rar  etc, and each rar has an average of 10 files in them, going from AtoZ .part01.rar to .part40.rar. How am i able to extract all the files at once without having to go through each rar? Can i do this with ark?
<AceKing> William_: You should be able to just extract the first file in the series
<curiouscuz> susbwoy: I ran into that situation once. didn't have time to research so installed WinRar over wine and that helped
<susbwoy> curiouscuz: it's nearly at that point :P
<curiouscuz> susbwoy: i feel you pain
<ign0ramus> sorry... battery died on me
<curiouscuz> ;p
<jarle> What is the recommended audio system to use in kubuntu 9.04, is it pulseaudio or is it ALSA?
<AceKing> Does anyone know of a webcam motion detector program that records video?
<ign0ramus> AceKing, check 'zoneminder'
<jarle> AceKing: http://www.zoneminder.com/
<AceKing> ign0ramus: I installed that one but I couldn't it after install
<ign0ramus> AceKing, couldn't what?  the whole thing?
<susbwoy> curiouscuz: beautiful. the program 'rar' did it nicely. rar x *.part01.rar
<curiouscuz> anyone figured out resolution for webcam issue with kopete and skype?
<susbwoy> curiouscuz: so you know for future reference
<curiouscuz> susbwoy: thanks
<AceKing> ign0ramus: after I installed it I looked for it in the menu and it wasn't there.. I did a 'which ZoneMinder' and had no luck with that either
<draik> Hello everyone. How can I watch video through TTY/konsole/terminal?
<ign0ramus> AceKing, did you try lowercase?
<ign0ramus> sup draik
<AceKing> ign0ramus: yes
<ign0ramus> AceKing, "locate zoneminder"
<draik> ign0ramus: Hey there. I'm using irssi on my server edition of 9.04.
<ign0ramus> AceKing, should be in /usr/bin
<AceKing> ign0ramus: ok, I'll try that
<ign0ramus> draik, sweet - headless?
<draik> ign0ramus: headless?
<ign0ramus> draik, nvm. i misunderstood :P
<draik> ign0ramus: sever, huh?
<ign0ramus> draik, what are you doing with your server?
<draik> ign0ramus: Nothing at all really. I'm just going to end up using it as my storage for pix, docs and music. Then, I can pull it as necessary from the desktop or laptop.
<ign0ramus> draik, nice.  which box do you have this on?
<draik> I'm on the server right now using irssi.
<draik> The desktop is off right now.
<ign0ramus> you installed server edition on one of the laptops?
<ign0ramus> draik, apparently, you can watch video in terminal using mplayer
<draik> ign0ramus: Nope. I worked on someone's computer and they called me back later thanking me and offered me another desktop that they don't need. It was given to me as gratitude (he saw my collection at home) and gifted it to me. Not bad to be honest. 1.8GHz P4 with 1GB RAM and 80GB HDD.
<ign0ramus> if it's free, it's for me :)
<ign0ramus> draik: "sudo mplayer -vo svga -ao sdl _____.avi"
<draik> ign0ramus: I turned it down at first, but then thought about how I've been wanting to build a server so that I can have something to play with, so I called him back up a day or two later to ask for it if it was not given away elsewhere.
<ign0ramus> draik, NEVER turn down free electronics (especially if they are in working condition)!
<ign0ramus> plus now you have what, 5 or 6 computers?
<AceKing> ign0ramus: I found where zoneminder is located but when I click on it it says... ZoneMinder is an executable text file.. I clicked 'Run' and it does nothing
<shashu> hello
<draik> He didn't just give me the tower itself (as expected). He gave me the keyboard, 18" viewable monitor and an external USB 4-port hub.
<curiouscuz> hi
<shashu> can someone please tell me what Cntrl + Alt + F4 does in Kubuntu?
<draik> ign0ramus: The count is at 5 right now
<ign0ramus> draik, you're a geek.
<draik> shashu: It takes you to TTY4
<shashu> what is that?
<ign0ramus> AceKing, i don't personally know much about it, just enough to tell you what it's for... here's an ubuntu HOWTO (it's a bit dated, but the commands should still be the same)... http://www.howtoforge.com/video_surveillance_zoneminder_ubuntu
<shashu> I'm an amateur
<draik> shashu: Imagine konsole without a border or close buttons. It's just command line entry.
<shashu> so how do you get out of it?
<draik> ign0ramus: I get a few hook-ups from time to time.
<AceKing> ign0ramus: thanks for your help
<ign0ramus> ctrl+alt+f7
<curiouscuz> CTRL + ALT + F7
<shashu> I thought I got into trouble
<shashu> and tried many things
<ign0ramus> AceKing, np bro
<draik> shashu: F1-F6 are TTY and F7-F12 are GUI
<shashu> oh cool
<shashu> can I try
<draik> You can do it at any time
<shashu> cool
<shashu> thanks
<ign0ramus> draik, i was helping someone install an nvidia driver, but X could not be running... i had them boot into a root shell.  When dropping into TTY, does that effectively kill X, or is it still running?
<draik> ign0ramus: I got a great hook-up recently with my car's rims. Turns out that model won't be made for another 30 days. It wasn't announced (publicly) or put in any form of finding it online, but I ordered them and didn't realize they weren't even machined yet.
<shashu> cooool
<shashu> thanks a lot
<shashu> its exciting
<ign0ramus> draik, will need pics.
<shashu> and scary
<draik> ign0ramus: I don't recall. I do believe it is killed.
<curiouscuz> shashu: use that trick on family and friends you dont want on you computer :P
<ign0ramus> draik, i wasn't sure either, so i just had the kid reboot, but a ctrl+alt+f1 would have been much quicker
<draik> ign0ramus: 'htop' and 'F9 => 9' the X process to be sure.
<ign0ramus> draik, and then just "startx" when finished?
<draik> Yup
<draik> Doing CTRL+ALT+F1 won't always kill X. You're just telling the system to put you in TTY1 when you do that.
<ign0ramus> should have thought of that, but the root shell in recovery kernel option is so easy
<ign0ramus> draik, that's what i suspected
<shashu> ok
<draik> ign0ramus: Something you may or may not know, if I go from TTY1 to TTY2 right now, TTY2 stays active even if I don't login.
<ign0ramus> draik, that doesn't sound very secure
<ign0ramus> i guess for most purposes, it won't matter, though
<draik> ign0ramus: I don't see it as an issue. If I launch TTY2, then go to my GUI (on my desktop), during shutdown in the GUI, I will be informed of all TTY's which were made active. Even those which I didn't login.
<ign0ramus> draik, i see what you're saying... that's actually pretty handy
<draik> ign0ramus: Well, breakfast is ready. Then I have to head off to work. I'll TTYL (in about 2 weeks). Going on a trip this upcoming weekend.
<curiouscuz> anyone figured out resolution for webcam issue with kopete and skype?
<ign0ramus> draik, good luck bro. see you around
<draik> ign0ramus: Likewise.
<Dragnslcr> The repository has the latest version of Flash, right?
<sigma_za> does anyone know if the compro k200 remote works with mythtv / lirc?
<ubuntu> hi
<MDxe> anyone around? :
<MDxe> I installed mandriva, and it has corrupted my partition table. I assume this is a common linux thing?
<MDxe> wondering how I can fix this
<xjjk> MDxe: it's not a common Linux thing...
<xjjk> what do you mean corrupted?
<MDxe> I get a disc boot failure
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> I recently upgraded my laptop to 9.04 and for some reason, regardless of the level of volume, the startup music plays
<rayster> did you install it expecting to be able to dual boot with windows?
<bdizzle> while its playing, I try to lower the volume, and yet the volume of the music stays the same
<MDxe> this is what i did: i have xp as the main os. I installed mandriva from the live cd, letting it choose the relevent partitions. Set win xp as main os, and rebooted. It booted fine from grub into xp. I went to admin tools, comp managment to see what the partitions looked like.
<MDxe> rebooted and got a disc boot failure
<bdizzle> I'm also having a problem detecting one of the partitions, where I have about 10 gigs that is unused sadly
<bdizzle> and unable to be accessed
<MDxe> putting in the mandriva live disc tells me the partition table is corrupted
<MDxe> this kubuntu live disc has no partition manager heh
<bdizzle> uh, shouldn't it through install?
<MDxe> is there some sort of utility to fix this?
<MDxe> well I dont want to install it jsut see if this live cd can see it or ifi ts has some util to fix
<bdizzle> anyone around to help with partitions?
<rayster> can you boot from a livecd and use grub-install to correct?
<bdizzle> wow, I'm actually missing two partitions
<MDxe> grub-install?
<Dhraakellian> how much does Kubuntu patch KDE?
<rayster> MDxe this might be helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<deekay> hi guys
<deekay> well i got a problem
<deekay> im trying to get my netgear wnda3100 wifi stick to work
<deekay> and so i installed the compat-wireless package from linuxwireles.org
<deekay> those guys in #linux-wireless just told me i gotta upgrade my kernel to 2.6.29
<deekay> right now i have 2.6.28-11
<deekay> can u guys tell me how to upgrade my kernel
<deekay> ?
<coleys> deekay: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<deekay> nothing to upgrade
<coleys> sudo apt-get update first?
<deekay> thats what they told me in #linux-wireless
<deekay> [19:16:14] <NetRolller3D> Oops... you must upgrade your kernel to 2.6.29 to get ar9170, as it needs USB poisoning support.
<deekay> yeah i've done sudo apt-get update first
<MDxe> says file not found
<MDxe> :/
<deekay> thats what i get
<deekay> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<bdizzle> deekay: try installing wicd, i've found it to be much easier to understand and modify than knetworkmanager
<deekay> well i tried wicd once
<deekay> but thats not my problem
<deekay> i first have to get my wifi stick to work
<deekay> iwconfig says: lo, pan0, eth0 - no wireless extension
<deekay> but
<coleys> deekay: Whats your stick called?
<deekay> but lsusb says: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0846:9010 NetGear, Inc.
<deekay> my stick ist called: Netgear WNDA3100
<deekay> http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170
<deekay> thats the driver i need
<deekay> but i dont know how to install that
<coleys> deekay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885520
<coleys> Brb, restarting!
<deekay> no way around ndiswrapper?
<coleys_> deekay: Any luck?
<deekay> well thats a solution with ndiswrapper, is there no solution without it?
<coleys> deekay: I don't believe so, but I found ndisswrapper drivers to be faster. =p
<Wazmyn> What's the cli command to see what kernels you have installed?
<deekay> cat /proc/version
<deekay> mean this ?
<deekay> well then i gotta try it with ndis wrapper
<deekay> em ndiswrapper :D
<coleys> With the gui, it should be pretty simple. I didn't have gui when I had to use ndis :(
<Wazmyn> deekay I was looking for the command that will tell me all of the options I have installed. I think I need to update grub
<hyper_ch> anyone knows where I could get Kubuntu stickers from?
<deekay> well coleys... im gonna try nativ solutions first and then as my last option ndiswrapper...
<deekay> but thanks for that thread-link
<deekay> okay guys,,, another try
<deekay> how do i install kernel version 2.6.29 ?
<deekay> i have 2.6.28-11 on kubuntu 9.04 and those guys at linux-wireless told me i have to install 2.6.29 for it to work
<Guest66251> sucks deekay
<Guest66251> u gotta compile the kernel
<hyper_ch> deekay: compile it yourself
<Guest66251> i wish ubuntu had a already compiled vanilla kernel
<Guest66251> like linux-rt
<deekay> aha okay and how does that work ?
<Guest66251> for 2.6.29
<hyper_ch> deekay: with lots and lots of reading
<deekay> okay well then ima try it with ndiswrapper...
<deekay> the requirements are an already installed driver for that stick under windows and i do have it installed under my win partition
<mello_> Hi!
<mello_> KDE 4.2.3 installed
<mello_> Performance and stability, nexts
<mello_> Vanderpool (intel VT), AMD Pacifica, requertment
<mello_> Virtualization is very pratic system, but VT tecnology requertment
<mello_> Bad post
<Munster> my keyboard and mouse are frozen at the login page , after a jaunty upgrade last night. access to the TTY isn't working either , so i'm using the live cd ..any suggestions how to fix this ?
<mello_> :D
<mello_> Strengh
<mello_> Where are Ali Tarihi from?
<mello_> sorry
<mello_> Where is Ali Tarihi from?
<mello_> My English is bad :)
<exelzur> hallo ich habe mal ne frage
<exelzur> ich habe meine festplatten formatiert und habe keine schreibrechte?
<exelzur> was muss ich machen
<MarcoPau> exelzur: ich denke #kubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> !de | exelzur
<ubottu> exelzur: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Project-Emerald> Uh
<Project-Emerald> I closed thwe widget to see my desktop
<Project-Emerald> How do I get it back?
<tdn> How do I get GTK programs to look like QT programs in Kubuntu 9.04?
<kyle_> Why must i kill people in gta 2 through wine?
<Dhraakellian>  tdn: gtk-qt-engine
<Dhraakellian> and, according to a quick apt search, it looks like it should be the qt4 one
<czarek> hi all
<william_> grgr
<czarek> is there someone from kdewebdev team?
<tdn> How do I install Katapult in Kubuntu 9.04?
<tdn> Or are there a newer alternative to Katapuklt in KDE4?
<Project-Emerald> I closed thwe widget to see my desktop
<Project-Emerald> Like, the big desktop where everything saves
<Project-Emerald> How do I get it back?
<dwidmann> tdn: krunner has absorbed much of katapult's functionality, use it with alt+f2 (key combo can be changed)
<armadill0> Does skype work for anyone with 9.04?  It's not working for me.
<dwidmann> Project-Emerald: I don't think the desktop itself can be removed ... try restarting plasma (in a terminal) kquitapp plasma && sleep 5 && plasma
<jussi01> armadill0: works fine here
<tdn> dwidmann, ah crap. I liked Katapult. I liked having BOTH the runner and katapult. Used them for different things.
<czarek> Dhraakellian: I have gtk-qt-engine installed, but still GTK apps looks like GTK apps... eg. Firefox or Synaptic
<jussi01> armadill0: installed from medibuntu
<Dhraakellian> czarek: change your gtk theme to it?
<dwidmann> tdn: I was traumatized as well ... still miss a couple of katapult's features
<carpii> i made the mistake of installing 9.04 on a laptop i took away this weekend
<armadill0> jussi01: yeah so did I.  You are using kubuntu right?  For reasons I don't understand, I've seen some discussion implying skype works fine for gnome users.
<carpii> its just unusable
<Project-Emerald> kquitapp plasma && sleep 5 && plasma
<Project-Emerald> <unknown program name>(17435)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0x83fbc78 65011713
<Project-Emerald> <unknown program name>(17435)/ checkComposite: Plasma is COMPOSITE-less on 0x83f1f68
<Project-Emerald> plasma(17435): Communication problem with  "plasma" , it probably crashed.
<Project-Emerald> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<jussi01> armadill0: huh? Im on straight kubuntu here and its fine
 * Dhraakellian only recently installed Kubuntu 9.04
<tdn> Can anyone please tell me about the rationale behind switching the functionality of PgDn and PgUp in Konsole? This is extremely annoying!
<carpii> you can reassign them i think
<armadill0> jussi01: Ok, and just to check, you're using 9.04?
<dwidmann> Project-Emerald: fun ... try typing "plasma" again
<carpii> but kde 4 keeps losing my global shortcuts every boot anyway
<Project-Emerald> it came back
<Project-Emerald> but the widget for my desktop is gone
<jussi01> armadill0: again, yes.
<Dhraakellian> what do they do?
<czarek> Dhraakellian: I always lost in Kubuntu settings... where I can check this?
<jussi01> armadill0: what is going wrong with it?
<armadill0> jussi01:  Skype produces no sound.
<Dhraakellian> czarek: systemsettings > Look & Feel > Appearance, maybe?
<Dhraakellian> I don't have gtk-qt installed at the moment
<armadill0> jussi01:  Sound works with amarok, etc.
<Dhraakellian> (fairly fresh install)
<jussi01> armadill0: and youve set skype settings to the correct device?
<dwidmann> Project-Emerald: hmm, maybe removing your conf for plasma would help ... I forget where it lives though
<tdn> carpii, WTF?! You are kidding me? I have not rebooted yet. But if it cannot remember my settings between boots, I am not using it anymore.
<Dhraakellian> what GTK theme does Kubuntu use by default?
<armadill0> jussi01:  I've tried every listed device in skype.  I've also gone to kmix, opened every channel and unmuted everything.
<jussi01> armadill0: curious....
<dwidmann> whatever the (ugly) gtk default theme is, Dhraakellian
<carpii> tdn, i wouldnt advise using it anyway. its a pofs
<dwidmann> Though, I think it might be qtcurve in 9.04
<Dhraakellian> dwidmann: hmm...
<jussi01> armadill0: check you dont have pulseaudio installed - I had to remove it for some reason
<armadill0> jussi01:  Very.  It seems like skype is broken for me every other release.  It works fine under 8.04
<carpii> i went to the yahoo openhack day and kde 4 cut my productivity by about 90%
<Dhraakellian> because the scrollbars almost look oxygen-shaped in firefox
<czarek> Dhraakellian: first... I use hardy, second: I cant find any GTK settings in all Kubuntu system settings (I remember I saw it somewhere in the past)
<armadill0> jussi01:  Let me check that...
<carpii> constant crashing, retarded bugs and whats worse is that theyre mostly related to the stupid vista gui theyve ripped off
<dwidmann> Dhraakellian: I've noticed things are less ugly on my 9.04, guess that's not a coincidence then
<jussi01> armadill0: also, Ive had issues with skype not working when amarok/$other-audio-app is running.
<tdn> carpii, pofs?
<Dhraakellian> czarek: 8.04... hmm... kcontrol > Appearance (might be Look & Feel) > GTK Themes?
<armadill0> jussi01:  Hmm, ok.  Good to know.
<armadill0> jussi01:  Amarok is running now :)
<carpii> piece of fkin sht
<armadill0> jussi01:  Yeah no kidding... skype is making sound now.
<tdn> How do I make the panel transperant?
<bdizzle> hi, I remember on 8.04 with KDE3 there was an option to search for files, looked kinda like the find files box for windows
<jussi01> armadill0: you uninstalled pulse? or quit amarok?
<armadill0> jussi01:  Testcalling now...
<bdizzle> anyone know where that went for KDE 4.2?
<armadill0> jussi01:  Both
<tdn> How do I make the window borders semi transperant?
<Dhraakellian> I usually install gtk-chtheme for controlling GTK theming
<jussi01> armadill0: :)
<armadill0> jussi01:  Ok, it works.  Awesome.  jussi01, thank you very much.
 * Dhraakellian has no idea what the windows find files box looks like
<jussi01> armadill0: excellent :)
<bdizzle> Dhraakellian: it was that option to be able to search files and folder by some search string with type of file, date modified, etc etc
<czarek> Dhraakellian: I give up... nothing... I thing GTK settings was removed from kcontroll by something during many updates
<dwidmann> bdizzle: Not sure if/where it is in the menu, but the app is called kfind
<armadill0> jussi01:  Also, so anyone who is interested knows, I just tried skype with amarok, they work when both are running.  Thanks again.  :)
<jussi01> armadill0: excellent
<bdizzle> yeah, I just read
<Dhraakellian> czarek: try gtk-chtheme?
<bdizzle> okay, attempted apt-get install kfind, its already there
<bdizzle> yet when I try to search for it, its not there
<Dhraakellian> alt+F2 kfind?
<bdizzle> oh, there it is
<bdizzle> now how do I add this to the k-menu?
<Dhraakellian> actually, krunner (the alt+F2 thing) should have some search stuff
 * Dhraakellian rarely ever uses kmenu or kickoff
<bdizzle> alright, how do I add something to the favorites menu of the k-menu from cli?
<bdizzle> namely, add kfind from it
 * Dhraakellian has no idea
<Dhraakellian> I tend to just use krunner and type the first few characters of what I want (or even just a term related to what it is, sometimes)
<bdizzle> krunner?
<kyle_> are there any ISO buster type programs for kubuntu?
<Dhraakellian> bdizzle: KDE4's alt+F2/run command program
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<bdizzle> I'll just have to remember that shortcut to get to it
<czarek> Dhraakellian: I just now install gtk-chtheme, set GTK theme to another one and.. no changes in GTK apps look.. I thing there is something wrong in my Kubuntu at all
<Dhraakellian> dunno, then
<tomsdale> Hi, is anyone using digikam on jaunty? I opened it up gave it a folder with some images but it doesnt display anything
<astromme> tomsdale: not on jaunty, but I am using kde4 digikam
<astromme> are you looking at the folders on the left hand side?
<astromme>  erm, the correct folder?
<tomsdale> astromme: yes, I have several folders with screenshots on the left - I'm testing the software for a friend.
<tomsdale> If I select tools - creat thumbnails I see the images briefly when they get processez but the main panel is always empty
<tdn> In Kubuntu 9.04. How do I get the sound volume icon in the lower right corner?
<astromme> tomsdale: well, let me install it on my Jaunty machine. Just the DigiKam package?
<tomsdale> astromme: I installed digikam (90 MB I think) and digikam-doc (60MB)
<tomsdale> astromme: Thanks very much - I appreciate this really.
<fale> will we see Amarok 2.1b1 in the Kubuntu Updates PPA soon?
<tomsdale> fale - check in #amarok.neon - I think they have a nightly build available for jaunty
<astromme> tdn: run kmix? (alt-f2 then type kmix)
<fale> tomsdale: yes, there is also in kubuntu-experimental and kubuntu-unstable, but I was asking about kubuntu-updates ;)
<tomsdale> fale: sorry - I don't know what's planned there ...
<fale> ;) thank oyu
<astromme> fale: I don't think Kubuntu Updates is a ppa?
<astromme> I think it's just a normal repository?
<astromme> that one?
<tomsdale> astromme: I think I found a problem - It doesn't seem to be updating my metatags - I tried sync all images metadata and it just hangs.
<tdn> astromme, thanks
<fale> astrobear: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa ;)
<astromme> Watch out fale, you'll wake the sleeping beast :P
<tdn> How do I make the window borders semi transparent?
<tdn> How do I make the panel transperant?
<MushroomKingdom> Hey everyone! Does anyone know how to run a Java .class file in the console? Or to compile it into a nice little binary for the console to run?
<astromme> tomsdale: lol I have no images on this machine.. hmm
 * fale is sorry, but Tab didn't work correctly
<tdn> MushroomKingdom, java <classfile>
<MushroomKingdom> Yes, I tried that but I get an error :(
<carpii> well provide some details then
<tomsdale> tdn check out the theme glassified on kde-look.org for glassy panels. Regarding window borders it's a little harder - I haven'T found a suitable solution so far.
<carpii> was anyone at the Yahoo open hack weekend ?
<astromme> tdn: for the first, argb window decorations is needed, I think that's in trunk (i.e. 4.3) but not in kubuntu
<MushroomKingdom> Lots of error
<astromme> tdn: As for the panels, if you have compositing the panel will be transparent
<carpii> Mushroom, its probablky an exception giving you a stack trace. You need to work back from the innermost call and see whats causing it
<tomsdale> astromme: hm - I just gave it some screenshots - Im not really a fotographer.
<tdn> astromme, tomsdale: in KDE3.5 I could just set it to transparent under Settings? Do I really need to install third party themes to do this?
<astromme> tdn: For the panel, no, it is included. KWin supports composite you just need the correct video drivers
<astromme> tdn: For the window decorations you need argb support which is not there yet
<carpii> tdn, by compositing, he means 'desktop effects' (or compiz as its called)
<carpii> check in appearance or desktop settings
<MushroomKingdom> tdn: Try right clicking the top of the window and go advanced, special window properties, preferences, active window opacity?
<astromme> well, compiz is a composite manager. KWin is as well
<tomsdale> There is a setting for the window borders in system settings, desktop - all effects - translusency - Decorations
<tdn> MushroomKingdom, I dont what the whole window to be transparent.
<astromme> tomsdale: that's what I'm doing now... they're showing up correctly?
<tdn> carpii, ok. So how do I check if I can get desktop effects? I have an nVidia quattro graphics card.
<tomsdale> no - nothing shows up as well. I think Ill start from scratch with just 1 image - maybe one is corrupted.
<astromme> tdn: Right click any window border, hit configure
<carpii> well, its like i just said. check system settings and then either appearance or desktop. i dont recall which it is
<astromme> tomsdale You need the "Enable Desktop Effects" to be checked
<astromme> tomsdale: Then, I find the best way to check is to move a window. I think the transparant while moving should be auto-enabled
<tomsdale> astromme: I think tdn was asking for the windows :-)
<astromme> tomsdale: if you don't get that, then you should go to the Hardware Drivers (search for it in the k menu) and install the drivers
<astromme> tomsdale: whoops, confusing :)
<astromme> tdn: See my last 4 lines
<tomsdale> hehe -  I'm digikam guy :-)
<astromme> tomsdale: yes. So I have a working digikam with jaunty on my laptop. What are the symptoms again?
<tomsdale> no images at all in the main panel although I selected a folder with images.
<astromme> tomsdale: so on the left you se "My Albums" and then a folder with images (that you have verified are there via the filesystem)?
<tdn> astromme, well desktop effects is enabled, it seems. But I cannot see anything about transparency.
<tomsdale> yes - I can see previews in dolphin
<astromme> tdn: It's a little confusing in 4.2. The checked box can be there but if kwin detects a problem it will revert back to no desktop effects (and leave it checked)
<tomsdale> does it work on your system.
<astromme> tomsdale: with the 4 snaps I just took, yes. Can you send/link one of the bad photos?
<tdn> astromme, then how do I check if it is really enabled?
<tomsdale> astromme: don't worry for now - must be one of my images then corrupt. Let me start over with a fresh folder.
<astromme> tdn: The best I can suggest is moving a window and seeing if you get transparancy
<astromme> tdn: if not, go to your main menu and search for "hardware drivers" and use that program to install the drivers
<astromme> tomsdale: try taking some snapshots with ksnapshot, see if those show up. THat's what I did
<hyper_ch> anyone knows where to get nice kubuntu stickers?
<carpii> :/
<millun> unixODBC][Driver Manager]Can't open lib '/usr/lib/odbc/psqlodbcw.so' : file not found
<carpii> draw your own in gimp
<tomsdale> astromme: something is not working right on my system. I have 1 folder with 1 image and it doesn't show up.
<tomsdale> hyper_ch: I don't know about kubuntu sticker but I bought some ubuntu stickers on metal background the other day.
<astromme> tomsdale: That's very odd. And it's a subfolder of the main picture folder?
<hyper_ch> tomsdale: where?
<astromme> tdn: Did that help?
<tomsdale> hyper_ch: http://www.zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16197&cat=0&page=1
<hyper_ch> tomsdale: thx
<tdn> astromme, I checked a few effects and clicked Apply but I still see them working.
<tomsdale> tomsdale: I'D love to have some kubuntu stickers or a KDE one as well but thats the only I found. I thinks system76 has some free stickers but these are better quality
<astromme> tdn: You do see them working?
<tdn> astromme, no.
<astromme> tdn: Then you need the drivers
<tdn> astromme, I still do not know how to make the Panel transparent.
<pope> ?
<tdn> astromme, I have already enabled the proprietary drivers under Hardware.
<tomsdale> astromme: does tools - syncronize all images with the database work? it hangs on my installation.
<astromme> tdn: you definitely need to log out and in, and probably restart your whole computer
<astromme> tdn: (well, unload/reload a kernel module and then restart X if you know how)
<tdn> astromme, 3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for NVIDIA cards. <- This is the one I use.
<tdn> astromme, ok. Will reboot.
<astromme> tomsdale: yeah, works in a few seconds
<millun> unixODBC][Driver Manager]Can't open lib '/usr/lib/odbc/psqlodbcw.so' : file not found ; the file is there, though :)
<astromme> tomsdale: did you install the package in any weird way, such as specifically blocking dependencies?
<astromme> millun: no idea man
<tomsdale> nope - sudo apt-get and I accepted all changes.
<millun> ok
<tomsdale> astromme: I had kubuntu since alpha 5 though - but usually this shoudn't make a difference.
<tomsdale> astromme: ah well - I'll give it later a try again. digikam looks great though from what I can see - do you use it regularily?
<astromme> tomsdale: semi-regularly
<astromme> tomsdale: Yes, I agree, it is some really great software
<astromme> and it lets you manage your images how you want
<astromme> either automatically through the software or manually with files/folders
<tomsdale> I'm looking into it for a friend who is new to linux and is looking for something to catalogue her images - so I stumbled on digikam.
<tomsdale> astromme: If you already have hundrets of images in folder, I guess all you would have to do is let digikam catalog them and start tagging them.
<astromme> It's definitely full featured which might be a little scary for someone not in to exploring things
<tomsdale> s/folder/folders
<astromme> tomsdale: yep
<maco> astromme: how's it compare to f-spot?
<tomsdale> I guess better than a webbased solution - I was looking into montana before which is imagemagick and php on a server.
<astromme> tomsdale: for years I managed my collection with year/album/subalbum and digikam works just fine with it
<pope> can i ask you something ?
<astromme> maco: I only used f-spot for a short while while I was still on gnome. I like digikam better, but that was because I kept having weird bugs with f-spot I think
<pope> ???
<astromme> pope: on irc just ask. We don't need the first question
<pope> i have radeon 9200 graphis
<pope> and
<pope> i can put in my linux
<pope> cant *
<astromme> pope: one line please. Compose your entire message then send it
<astromme> and if the above was your question, I don't understand?
<pope> i cant display my graphis card
<pope> do you understand me ?
<astromme> I'm still confused. You have no gui display? You don't have 3d/direct rendering working? something else?
<pope> :S
<pope> i cant add my graphis to work in my linux
<pope> i dont speack english werry werry ... sorry
<pope> now you understand ?
<ikonia> pope: what is your native language
<carpii> what problem are you having with your graphics ?
<pope> i cant PUT to work
<pope> :D
<pope> its not work in linux
<ikonia> pope: what language do you speak
<carpii> pope, its hard to help when we dont know whats wrong
<pope> i'm from macedonia
<pope> serbian
<mmo|> Anyone know how to make keyboard shortcuts to ie. konsole work in kubuntu 9.04?
<carpii> pope, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<carpii> mmo, which shortcuts ?
<ubuntu_> how can I fsck my root partition from the install CD?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: boot the livecd, and fsck /dev/$device where $device is your root partition
<ign0ramus> is there a way i can create a 'macro' in which using the prntscrn function will save a .png to my Desktop?
<ubuntu_> ikonia: thankyouverymuch
<ign0ramus> I'm currently using Ksnapshot
<mmo|> carpii: the global shortcuts! For instance my shortcut to konsole is set to ctrl-alt-t in system settings...but NOTHING happens when I press than combo!
<adasz> i have an problem in kopete, when i drop an metauser into a group and restart kopete the users are not in there groups
<ubuntu_> ign0ramus: you sould be albe to make a shortcut that would call on ksnapshot - but it will be more than one keystroke
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_, i already have done that, but found i'm only using ksnapshot to save the screenshot to my desktop for editing... i want to integrate that step, and global shortcuts can't handle that
<ubuntu_> ign0ramus: I'm not sure then. Have you tried to set up a shortcut key just inside of ksnapshot?
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_, i wouldn't really have to, as saving the file to my desktop is pretty much hitting "enter" "enter" and I'm done, but if there's a way to automate the process, it would make things much easier
<ubuntu_> what exactly is an inode?
<carpii> its like a directory entry which linux (ext3?) uses to organise its filesystem
<ikonia> ubuntu_: a file pointer, bit offtopic for here, but well documented in the file system info on tldp.org
<ign0ramus> ubuntu_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode
<carpii> uh, directory not as a file directory, but as a data directory
<ubuntu_> thanks, i was tring to avoid opening a browser while running on the livecd
<ubuntu_> ok, fsck is finally done (6,000 "yes" later)
<ubuntu_> I'm going to reboot, thanks guys
<afeijo> I'm having problems to install java, any hint about it?
<ign0ramus> afeijo, it should be included in kubuntu-restricted-extras
<afeijo> ign0ramus: how can I enabled that?
<ign0ramus> does anyone know of a CLI-based screenshot tool i can use in Jaunty?
<ign0ramus> afeijo, did you install the package?
<afeijo> oh is a package, I will
<realmatt> I've installed grub2 and don't know how to go about configuring it.  I was told that I might be able to use it to boot from my eSATA drive even though the bios didn't have a setting for it.  Can someone point me in the right direction.  I am having a hard time finding any documentation about it.
<Luija> ei guys, for what is kdewallet?
<carpii> it stores remembered passwords
<carpii> like a keyring, or whatever
<Luija> oh i see, thats why everytime after i log in, it have to give my password to kdewallet, and after that i can connect to wifi?
<carpii> well after that, any app can query kdewallet
<carpii> so its probably not related to wifi, just wifi is the first one that tries to use the wallet
<Luija> oh ok, thx :)
<carpii> np
<mmo|> Anyone know how to make keyboard shortcuts to ie. konsole work in kubuntu 9.04? <--- posted this before...anyone?
<mmo|> I'm talking about the global shortcuts...
<nowth> hi... I have a non-kubuntu-specific problem but #ubuntu is pretty crowded.
<kaddi> mmo| you can set a shortcut for konsole in the systemsettings: input actions ->example -> select start konsole activate it and choose a shortcut
<mudge> hey kubuntoers
<nowth> Suspend-to-ram was working great on 9.04 until yesterday. It still resumes, except the TTYs remain "dark". I can type, X comes back up if I start it (or if it's running already) - but TTY1-6 are "blind"
<mudge> so you guys like KDE more than GNOME?
<mudge> is that the deal?
<nowth> And that wasn't happening before.
<mmo|> kaddi: THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<mmo|> kaddi: Damn that has been annoying not having it...this seems to work perfectly!
<kaddi> you're welcome :)
<nowth> I've tried pm-suspend, and /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force, and s2ram --force with various --vbe_ args, and something long and convoluted involving dbus and HAL that I found on ubuntuforums
<nowth> er... never mind
<nowth> I know I didn't screw with the BIOS setup, change kernel parameters, or change the hardware
<afeijo> wth... if I click konsole on kde menu, it wont open.  But if I do it in a konsole window, it does!
<Xanthomryr> j #ubuntu
<Xanthomryr> ups
<SanityInAnarchy> Kopete is segfaulting, but not triggering the crash handler. Is there a way I can force this issue, or another way to get the trace?
<helder> Alguem tc
<helder> oi
<helder> Alguem quer tc
<kupopo> Has anyone else had the problem that active desktop borders doesn't seem to work on the bottom border in KDE4?
<nowth_> test
<gerhard> Hi :-) I have a small problem with my new installation. When booting up, my USB keyboard works fine, but when KDE is started, I can't type in anything. When I unplug it and plug it again, it works. dmesg contains no errors ...
<rizvan> help.. undelete my files
<rizvan> how to undelete my Documents folder
<rizvan> please help
<kaddi> rizvan how did you delete them?
<rizvan> rm -rf
<kaddi> you're screwed. Don't think there is much you can do
<kaddi> do you have a backup?
<rizvan> nope
<kaddi> not good
<rizvan> aren't there any "Undelete" utilities
<kaddi> what format does your home-drive have?
<rizvan> ext4
<kaddi> no idea, maybe google will know. you should turn off that hard-drive or mount it read-only in order to not overwrite your files
<rizvan> ok thanks kaddi
<kaddi> maybe have a look here:http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ext4Undelete
<kaddi> and here (though it's really ext3): http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<rizvan> thanks for the links
<Turtl3Pi3> what is the best computer certification to begin with?
<rizvan> kaddi apt-get install e2undel
<DarkriftX> i installed tightvncserver because i wanted to be able to remotely connect to my current session, but when I run it i get a new session. anyone know what i can do to vnc into an active session?
<rizvan> there are 2 packages for undelete/recovery, e2undel and recover in repo
<kaddi> e2 suggests that it is for ext2, rizvan, I would investigate if it is safe to use it with ext4 before running it.
<mnd999> Hi all, got a question. How do you stop kubunto turing the monitor off? its really annoying during movies
<rizvan> mnd999, use smplayer it will stop monitor switch off
<DarkriftX> wooooot
<curiouscuz> change your power settings mnd999
<kaddi> mnd999: systemsettings->advanced->powermanagement->edit profiles to change your settings for the monitor
<kaddi> then make sure your using the profile you edited in general settings
<kaddi> ;)
<mnd999> yeah that doesnt work
<mnd999> oh hold on havent tried that
<mnd999> how come there are so many different settings for this?
<mnd999> most of which dont work
<mnd999> i guess nobody has the answer to that
<mnd999> ill give this a try - hopefully it will work
<mnd999> thanks for the advice
<ignacio> wenas una consulta!
<tdn> How do I specify a different wallpaper on each virtual desktop?
<tdn> Why can't I use ½ as a short cut for yakuake?
<pm2> Hi - I'm on Kubuntu 9.04.  I recently bought a USB DVD drive, which forums say is compatible with Linux.  When I put a DVD in it, I get a pop-up saying that the DVD is in, and I choose to play it using Dragon Player.  However, when I hit play, the hard drive light comes on, and the computer freezes, though I can hear the HDD working and the DVD drive spinning up.
<pm2> Any advice on how to fix this?
<curiouscuz> pm2 did u try a different video player?
<pm2> curiouscuz: yes - kmplayer and VLC
<curiouscuz> do they also result in the same way?
<pm2> yep
<curiouscuz> hmmm... and I suppose you have already tried different DVDs.
<LuisJa> ei guys, i have downloaded a pogram than comes in a rar file, with what i open it so i can install it with wine?
<curiouscuz> it could be an issue with the drivers
<carlos__> hi
<curiouscuz> LuisJa, you may try ark or rar
<pm2> curiouscuz: I tried different DVDs, different USB ports...
<curiouscuz> pm2 can you browse to the DVD mount location
<pm2> curiouscuz: yes
<curiouscuz> pm2, either the drivers, or perhaps the codecs that might be needed are missing...
<curiouscuz> one other issue might be that generic drivers may be over stepping on each other
<wizardslovak> is there any good software to edit pictures??
<wizardslovak> like photoshop
<pm2> curiouscuz: how might I go about fixing that
<Jarvellis> wizardslovak: tried gimp?
<gleison> hail
<wizardslovak> no
<wizardslovak> let me try it
<Jarvellis> It's turing complete :-)
<LuisJa> curiouscuz: thx bo
<LuisJa> bro*
<curiouscuz> pm2: this would be different for different devices.... however, you may want to start by searching ubuntu forums
<astrobear> i'm really not a beast once you get to know me
<pm2> curiouscuz: ok thanks
<eukaryote> Any idea why gvim under jaunty+KDE4.2 uses a less than useful file selector that hides dotfiles?
<lordvenom> hi, can anyone help with 3g cards, they work automatically in ubuntu but I seem to have problems with it in kubuntu?
<lordvenom> 3g as in cellphone connection
<donald> is it possible for someone to help me figure out why my sound stopped working after the update?
<tr_hawk> cheers!
<tomsdale> eukaryote: is there maybe a kvim - just guessing.
<tomsdale> maybe the shortcut under gnome works for displaying hidden files.
<_Whipper__> donald:quite common problm..
<donald> can yoiu help?
<donald> i tried alsamixer says that my sound levels are the same as before the update
<LuisJa> ei guys i have one problems when u turn off the notebook
<_Whipper__> donald: hmm.. i just messed around as long as it was working again :)
<eukaryote> tomsdale: Nice idea, but there's nothing I can find
<LuisJa> everything is alright except when the notebook is goin to finally goin to shutdown
<LuisJa> i have to move the mouse a little, after that appears a code in konsole saying than there is something missing, after that the notebook shut down
<LuisJa> the problem is than i have to move the mouse to the notebook to shutdown, i dont know why that happens
<LuisJa> solution to that?
<tomsdale> eukaryote: under gnome in nautilus ctrl+h should toggle betwen show/hide hidden files
<donald> any advice on how to fix it?
<LuisJa> ei guys i have one problems when u turn off the notebook
<LuisJa> everything is alright except when the notebook is goin to finally goin to shutdown
<donald> or is there a way to downgrad my sound file or something to before the update?
<LuisJa> i have to move the mouse a little, after that appears a code in konsole saying than there is something missing, after that the notebook shut down
<LuisJa> there is a fix to that
<LuisJa> ?
<Wunderkind> okay- how do i get conversation to auto nickserv identify password enter?
<blizzz> Wunderkind: edit you identity (F8), type in "nickserv" as service and your passwort
<Dnikrednuw> how do i get konversation to automatically enter the password for my irc username?
<blizzz> Wunderkind: edit you identity (F8), type in "nickserv" as service and your passwort
<blizzz> rtm Dnikrednuw
<blizzz> sry for typos, gotta sleep^^
<Dnikrednuw> rtm?
<blizzz> Dnikrednuw: my post before is meant for you
<kaddi> rtm=read the manual
<blizzz> kaddi: i wanted to typ erm
<Dnikrednuw> thanks
<kaddi> oh sry XD
<kaddi> I just assumed ;)
<Dnikrednuw> is it possible that my password might be too long...
<Dnikrednuw> it's pretty long
<Dnikrednuw> and it doesn't appear to want to take it all...
<kaddi> i don't know. I only know it doesn't work on quakenet, because the command used is identify, while quake is expecting auth
<Guest94843> hola
<kaddi> hola guest :)
<Guest94843> hoka kaddi
<andre___> alguem do Brasil??
<Dnikrednuw> also, what am i doing wrong with kmail to get it to link with gmail- it won't import mail...
<kaddi> dnikrednuw where did you try to enter your password? on which server?
<Dnikrednuw> 7chan
<kaddi> !es |andre___
<ubottu> andre___: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest94843> ok, i am sorry
<Guest94843> thanks
<desu> my wget weirdly separates bytes with ',' after two digits (like, 1,23,45,67,890 bytes etc.). how do i modify this behaviour to, say, three digits instead (like 1,234,567,890)?
<neztop> hi, do somebody know how to set up my dell 1501 modem?????
<kaddi> dnikrednuw (that nick is driving me insane ;) ) I don't think you can identify with the usual "auto identify" but i think you could just enter your identifying command "commands" when you set up your server
<kaddi> your identity in the "command"-box, you find it when you hit "edit"- on your server settings underneath "network name" and "identiy"
<ali_> slm arkadaşlar
<kaddi> hi, is there a way for the devicenotifierwidget to open dolphin in front, when i click a removable device instead of in the background
<Sonnentae> Hi, I have just had my machine fill up it's hard disk and lock up. I then deleted some media files to free space and now it's forgotten my location and other things. Any idea how to restore to normal working order?
<Sonnentae> even system monitor won't work now, it's weird
#kubuntu 2010-05-10
<timrl> Im on KUbuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx). When i right click on the KNetWorkManager icon in the system tray i dont find an option for "Connect to other networks"
<timrl> the only options i have are 1. Auto eth0 (active) 2. Enable wirless (this is checked) 3. Manage Connections
<timrl> what could be the problem ?
<timrl> im currently connected over a wired connection
<timrl> the icon on which i right click looks like a grey plug with a green header
<timrl> is it KNetworkManager ?
<Byron> I'm trying to get the desktop effects working on my desktop, but every time I try to resume compositing, it tells me that "Another application suspended desktop effects". Is there a way of finding out the other application that is doing this?
<bdizzle__> crap, I just installed lucid and now its not going for the password, wtf
<rob0917> I'd like to see a package manager more like ubuntu software center in kubuntu
<rob0917> even synaptic would be better than kpackagekit
<mase_wk> rob0917: yeh i think alot of people would , so far no one has made one .
<mase_wk> rob0917: you can use software center with kde though
<Byron> How do I update GRUB2?
<rob0917> you can install it? right?
<Byron> the grub.cfg file will not update the kernel
<mase_wk> update-grub
<Byron> mase_wk: Just did that and it didn't update
<mase_wk> Byron: what did you change and where did you change it ?
<Byron> It is only reporting 2.6.31-14 and I have a 2.6.32-22 (or something similar) that should have been added.
<bdizzle__> okay, so I kinda got it working
<bdizzle__> I get the following error:
<bdizzle__> An error occurred while accessing 87.5 GiB Hard Drive', the system responded: QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths:inotify_add_watch_failed: No such file or directory
<bdizzle__> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths:
<bdizzle__> /home/bdizzle/.config/ibus/bus
<bdizzle__> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address
<bdizzle__> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<FloodBotK3> bdizzle__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obert> uhmm snv
<bdizzle__> srry about that
<bdizzle__> okay, so after working with bawww for a while (he's since logged off), I was able to get kubuntu onto a working drive and partition and have partial access to the slave drive
<bdizzle__> issue is that I am getting this error for two of the partitions:
<bdizzle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/430812/
<obert> tsk ubuntu is a drug.
<obert> (first day for me)
<quebecliberated>  I wanna find a website for listening streamingg movie... how can I do?
<quebecliberated> ''les sept jours du talion''
<quebecliberated> in french...
<quebecliberated>  I wanna find a website for listening streamingg movie... how can I do?
<bdizzle__> google?
<quebecliberated> tough.....it's so much bad result
<quebecliberated> results*
<quebecliberated> I knowed a website with delymotion but it's break the movie after 72 minutes...
<Barridus> what java jre "should" i be using?  i notice the sun java 6 package is dependant on gnome-keyring
<PeterDrop> hi, is there a psd viewer?
<borden> hi , can someone give me the link to ubuntu-server channel ?
<sidHart> Iubuntu-server | borden
<sidHart> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sidHart> borden: see above
<borden> okay , thank you !
<bdizzle__> is there a way to correct a partition table on a drive without trashing the data?
<mase_wk> bdizzle__: something like partedmagic or gparted will do it
<mase_wk> reboot
<bdizzle__> ok
<mase_wk> before doing anything do a forced fsck of your existing partitions
<bdizzle__> okay
<borden> hi , is there any workaround for this bug on launchpad? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/566736
<Grillost> Hello for all!
<Grillost> When I start session, my Kubuntu request kwallet password, this is normal, but after the distro upgrade its request also kdesudo password 2 times. This device request your password, is the message, anyone can help me to remove this password popups?
<K350> Does anyone know how to autolaunch a perlscript placed in .kde/Autostart in konsole?
<txwikinger> K350: perl <scriptname>
<bdizzle> err, what is busybox and how did I get to it just by trying to boot?
<ytoox> i got a microsoft camera with an integrated microphone that's not working
<moderndayzero> quick question. anyone know how to make an install disc or an ISO of your current os after it is all configured how you want it?
<ytoox> the webcam is fine but the integrate mic is not working. Where do I start to fix this
<ytoox> ?
<ForgeAus> the reviews on Lucid (specifically Kubuntu in comparison with Ubuntu) are pretty harsh about package management, no Gwibble? app (they obviously missed Choqok), theming, and no GIMP alternative...
<bawww> ForgeAus: where is this review from?
<ForgeAus> desktop linux reviews...
<ForgeAus> (you can find a link on distrowatch)
<ForgeAus> (oh I forgot to mention no Ubuntu One)
<bawww> first comment: "
<bawww> I could be wrong, but I believe Kubuntu is completely a community project and other than the logo and the repos, the project is not driven by Canonical at all.
<bawww> Read more: http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/2010/05/03/kubuntu-linux-10-04-lts-lucid-lynx/#ixzz0nUTS5Rd7
<ForgeAus> my view is more that Ubuntu has gone OSX-Leopard-alike with its Gnome-do being an obvious ripoff of Quicksilver, the desktop background, and a few other touches, its like Ubuntu is the latest Leopard? lol
<ytoox> anyone can help e with my problem?
<ForgeAus> whats up ytoox?
<ytoox> I am trying to figure out why my webcam's integrated mic does not work on ubuntu
<bawww> ForgeAus: pretty much
<bawww> ForgeAus: Kubuntu has better direction, it's uniquely progressive
<bawww> I mean what's the future of Ubuntu, Gnome Shell?
<bawww> give me a break
<ytoox> gnome shell is a mistake
<ytoox> that's more like a developer sort of program not user friendly
<ForgeAus> ytoox uh great question, wish I knew, you have tried volume?
<ytoox> ForgeAus: yes
<DarthFrog> bawww: You've got to be kidding.  What is Kubuntu Lucid but generic KDE 4.4?  None of the Ubuntu specialisations are present.
<ytoox> is there a dedicated webcam irc chat?
<bawww> DarthFrog: what specializations ?
<DarthFrog> I use Kubuntu because I like KDE and I like deb packages.
<bawww> Ubuntu One music store?
<bawww> purple color
<DarthFrog> bawww: That's one.  No "Me Menu".
<bawww> and glitter?
<ForgeAus> ytoox I doubt it, webcams are mostly different hardware (that does the same function)
<bawww> ytoox: try alsamixer
<ForgeAus> ytoox unless someone else knows here all I can suggest is that google is your friend
<bawww> see if any volumes are muted
<bawww> DarthFrog: of course KDE is the backbone of Kubuntu
<DarthFrog> bawww: You might say it's the defining feature. :-)
<ytoox> baww: yeah I did, but its a microsoft usb webcam
<ForgeAus> baww Kubuntu is by far the best integrated KDE desktop I've seen yet
<ytoox> video works right but no microphone
<DarthFrog> bawww: But there's nothing special about the Kubuntu version of KDE.  Other than the underlying Ubuntu repos.
<ForgeAus> it uses pretty much no GTK apps (with the possible exception of Firefox)
<ytoox> baww: you havent seen opensuse yet
<bawww> well repos are important apt is important
<bawww> and kde is very important
<DarthFrog> bawww: Agreed. I love the repos and apt.  But you don't even need X running for those.
<claydoh> one review is not the same as 'the reviews on Lucid' ;)
<DarthFrog> Never mind KDE.
<ForgeAus> good point claydoh
<bawww> DarthFrog: DE ties everything together
<ForgeAus> and it does start out very positive...
<ForgeAus> I think its a matter of bad timing in some cases
<ForgeAus> like the GIMP alternative is likely to be one of the KOffice gfx apps...
<ForgeAus> which isn't really "there" yet... in KDE4 anyway... afaik
<bawww> ForgeAus: I don't know if Kubuntu is the best KDE distro
<bdizzle_> bawww, I know some of the data is still there at least
<bdizzle_> but I'm pretty sure the drive is corrupt and I have to wait until I can get an external drive to transfer things, assuming I can get it up
<ForgeAus> and social networking is relatively new for clients, as well as Ubuntu One being in beta itself...
<claydoh> Kubuntu never had a default image editor, ever
<bawww> ForgeAus: Lucid has really good improvements, the Firefox integration was much needed
<ForgeAus> so many of those points weren't fair in that view
<ForgeAus> claydoh: true
<bawww> Krita isn't that bad of an image editor.
<bawww> i've been using it on and off
<ForgeAus> Krita is there by default
<ForgeAus> ?
<claydoh> gwenview/digikam's plugins do well for basic stuff
<bawww> there are other applications that Kubuntu repos have, that make Kubuntu worth it like Kdenlive
<claydoh> no, krita is not there by default
<bawww> Krita, I don't think so. it's part of koffice
<ForgeAus> I know Krita is part of Koffice
<bawww> there are some other distros that come on KDE pretty heavy
<ruben> hi all
<ruben> having issues with launching kpackage
<Guest59298> i've been trying to launch it and in the 'software management' tab, instead of showing me the search bar to search for software, it says 'this configuration section is already opened in kde control module'
<Guest59298> what exactly does that mean?
<moderndayzero> on karmic wasnt there a preinstalled program that allowed you to make a backup iso of your OS?
<maco> moderndayzero: not from us
<maco> dell put that on their machines, but we've never included anything like that
<ForgeAus> ruben which version of Kubuntu do you have
<ForgeAus> perhaps your looking for kpackagekit
<devin> what version of kde is kubuntu 10.04 using?
<Byron> Anyone on 10.04 with nVidia driver: How did you enable 3d rendering?
<bawww> devin: you can update to the latest stable release
<fyn> i mostly like grub2, but then i thought i'd make a backup copy of my partition before upgrading to lucid.  except, oops, forgot to change the uuid.  kinda messy:)   ended up that i upgraded the backup.  that worked.  so i copied it back to my ssd (again with gparted) and this time i set the uuid of the copy and also changed the /etc/fstab to mount that new UUID at /.   update-grub; grub-install now puts entries for both partitions.  but when i go to the new one 
<fyn> tl;dr ... i try again!  gparted copied a lucid install.  booted a livecd to change uuid for partition and update its fstab to match.  booted old install to update-grub; grub-install so the new one gets detected.  select the new one from the menu, but it winds up with the old partition as / when booted.  wtf?
<Byron> !grub | fyn
<ubottu> fyn: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<fyn> i read the ubuntu wiki grub2 page extensively.
<Byron> fyn: Go through the livecd install without formatting any of the partitions. That will get you GRUB installed where you want
<fyn> i don't know what you're saying?
<fyn> boot the livecd and tell it to install over the partition?
<fyn> your advice is scary and even if it works, does not help me understand why changing the uuid and fstab was insufficient.  does anyone else know what else update-grub or etc/grub.d/10_linux is keying on that's causing it to make seperate entries for sda3 and sdc6 but still boot into sdc6 when selecting the sda3 menu entry even though sda3 has a different uuid listed in blkid and when i mount it and check the fstab, yep, that's the uuid i'm mounting to /
<Byron> fyn: No. Do NOT install/format the partitions
<Byron> If you go through a typical install without any formatting or installing, you're only going to set the GRUB menu
<Byron> Follow the instructions outlined in the URL provided to you.
<daweed> hello
<bawww> hi
<ForgeAus> hmm..
<daweed> what is Qt 4.6
<daweed> ?
<daweed> what s for?
<ForgeAus> Qt is the toolkit
<ForgeAus> that KDE is based on
<daweed> tool kit for what?
<ForgeAus> ie the widgets you see in your dialog boxes are provided by Qt...
<daweed> yes im using ubuntu
<ForgeAus> (or something like that)
<ForgeAus> ubuntu? ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde
<ForgeAus> (gnome uses GTK+ instead of Qt)
<daweed> sorry kubuntu
<daweed> how can i know if my kubuntu have qt?
<DarthFrog> daweed: KDE is based upon Qt.
<mase_wk> daweed: it can't not have Qt :)
<DarthFrog> Qt provides the buttons, window decorations, etc.
<daweed> DarthFrog:  mase_wk ok tnks
<fyn> Byron: that guide also uses grub-install and update-grub2 (the man page of which says it's a stub for the update-grub) that i'm using.  so it does not help me understand why that is not working for me as it is essentially the same procedure.  you're saying that running it from the livecd will work differently than from the installed copy, why?   please help me understand, if you know?
<daweed> do you know how can i fix the bug +bug/476853 cuz ive reed the page but im looking for a software patch or a code to try in the command line
<daweed> i cant install anything from getdeb
<bawww> why does Kubuntu need the Message Indicator applet, can't the applications just use KDE's
<Byron> fyn: I don't know for a fact how it works. There are instructions on the RestoreGrub URL which will walk you through the process so that you do not lose any content, however, you can restore GRUB2. If you want to give it a go, you can manually try to set it up through a LiveCD manipulation of your HDD. On a similar note, you can try your luck with SGD, but I don't think it works well, if at all, with GRUB2.
<ForgeAus> heh getdeb? hmm  linux mint does that by default
<daweed> not even with firefox and nighter with konqueror
<ForgeAus> neither firefox nor konqueror are installers
<daweed> ForgeAus: is the mint version better than kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> as with most things about Linux "better" is a matter of opinion
<fyn> Byron: I have grub2 installed via those scripts, it's just getting confused by two copies of the same partition, one on my ssd, one one my hd.  I changed the uuid but that made those scripts create a weird grub2 menu where it *looks* like it has an entry for both, but when you use the ssd entry, it still winds up booting the install on the hd.
<ForgeAus> mint is based on Kubuntu anyway
<fyn> Byron: Thanks though!  The wiki tutorials are quite good and cover most normal situations, I'm just too cautions for making a backup and am apparently being punished for it :)
<Byron> fyn: best of luck to you
<fyn> AHA!
<fyn> I found it.
<daweed> is in kubuntu 9.1 a software to unzip or i need to download it too?
<fyn>         search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set b69fe6ed-f29c-49d1-b228-a9db767ac888
<fyn>         linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic root=UUID=9148935c-f14d-40d5-982c-91d9fd16c743 ro quiet splash
<ForgeAus> daweed ark is the archiver program for kubuntu
<ForgeAus> (generally afaik)
<fyn> The top UUID is indeed the ssd, but the one passed as a parameter to the kernel is being set to the old one.
<ForgeAus> note: I'm not the biggest fan of ark...
<daweed> ForgeAus:  and where can i found ark?
<ForgeAus> it should be in your kmenu
<ForgeAus> (or kickoff)
<fyn> Where is it reading the one to pass to the kernel from and why does it get that from a different place than, um, the partition it's trying to set up?  Presumably it has decided to make an entry for this partition based on seeing an inird or kernel image there so I'd imagine it'd also want that to be the corresponding root= !?!?
<ForgeAus> probably under utilities or system submenu
<phyx> I was torrenting Kubuntu 10.04 but saved it to a location I didn't have write permission. I have int3rnet like 5 kb/s XD. The client is bittorrent. What can I do?
<phyx> [CURRENT OS: GENTOO]
<daweed> i download something from getdeb in a compressed file and i un zip it and now i want to install the software but i dont know how help! pls
<fyn> phyx: if it let you torrent it, it was writing it ... someplace?  maybe it has a temporary place it stores it while it downloads then tries to move it to where you told it after.  try searching your filesystem for the iso's filename?
<phyx> sudo find / -type f -name 'kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso'
<phyx> Right?
<phyx> (the command)
<daweed> what file sould i try to fing
<daweed> find
<phyx> The filename
<fyn> i'd start with your home dir
<phyx> ~/.bittorrent/incomplete ;)
<fyn> there you go :)
<daweed> what is tar.gz? what it is for?
<fyn> daweed: tar is for sticking a bunch of files together into one file and gz is for shrinking one file
<phyx> Just a random file name.
<phyx> Its not even the corrent file type (iso)
<fyn> phyx: oh, so you didn't find it?  :( ... is it the right size?
<phyx> Checking the md5sums, but the pages take like ? period of time to load ! :P
<fyn> phyx: there's a command called "file" that looks at the first bit of a file to see what type it probably is.  it'll tell you if something is an iso even if it's not called iso
<daweed> ive donwnload 3 files to install xvideothief and i cant install it ive download the zip files and i want to install it now
<phyx> $ file 54a83342-e45c
<phyx> 54a83342-e45c: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Kubuntu 10.04 LTS amd64        ' (bootable)
<phyx> :)
<fyn> phyx: niiiice
<phyx> so thanks :)
<daweed> i have data.tar.gz and control.tar.gz and devian-bynary, now what?
<fyn> phyx: you might want to rename it someplace to the right name and try saving the torrent over it again
<daweed> does the lucid version has less problems?
<fyn> phyx: just in case it didn't get the last bit and if you don't feel like putting the md5s in files and running diff or whatever other means you might try to compare them
<fyn> phyx: since it would suck if you have 99% of the iso and get it mostly installed only to have some weirdass problem that takes you a week to hunt down..
<phyx> Its complete too
<fyn> phyx: tho you're probably good since it *did* try to copy it to the new location and you'd think it wouldn't do that unless it was done
<fyn> phyx: yay!
<phyx> The md5sum matches. :)
<phyx> lol
<phyx> Thanks
<fyn> Byron: turns out lucid is just dumb and slaps one uuid over everything: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/551790 is what i was running into, in case someone else is getting a similar situation.
<daweed> i want to burn files downloaded from youtube and burnit to a dvd what should i do i have the k3d how to combert the files
<daweed> kpackagekit i want to useit cuz with get deb i cant install the software frome there
<bawww> do you have to use UUID?
<daweed> and ive download the kxtodvd but it hangs still on 1%
<daweed> bawww: are you telling me?
<fyn> bawww: nah, but i prefer to.  i think the update-grub script works on uuid anyhow, regardless of what i have in fstab
<maxagaz> is there a video podcast application for kde ?
<fyn> daweed: i don't know the answer but i know a keyword that might help you in your googling:  the type of converting you're talking about is called transcoding, so try searching on "kde easy dvd transcode" or something.
<daweed> fyn:  tnks
<fyn> daweed: tho really that's just the part where you take your h.264 encoded video that youtube tends to use and make it into mpeg2 encoded video, that's not covering the part where you need to set it up as a proper dvd so your tv will eat it.
<fyn> daweed: maybe
<fyn> daweed: "linux dvd authoring software"
<daweed> fyn: what is the last one?
<fyn> daweed: they tend to call making a dvd that plays on dvd players "dvd authoring"
<fyn> daweed: so that's what you're trying to do.  so knowing what it's called might help you.  i try :)
<fyn> daweed: erm, i just realised it might seem like i'm messing with you, i'm not... i really have no idea how since i just have my computer playing the files straight the way i download them--i plug it into my projector rather than bother with dvd players.
<daweed> fyn: yeahh i know abouth bother w dvd players but i will make a trip in mexico of like 2 weeks and i have a dvd player in my stereo car and i want to have a lot of dvd videos to watch
<daweed> fyn:  what is erm?
<ForgeAus> hehe
<daweed> fyn:  where do you live? do you know mexico?
<fyn> daweed: erm is me typing the noise i would make in that situation.  like er ... umm.  but faster.
<fyn> daweed: i'm in canada.  i know where mexico is, but i haven't toured it extensively.  only place i've been there is san luis potosi.
<fyn> http://linuxappfinder.com/multimedia/dvdauthoring
<daweed> fyn: is it cool? san luis potosi? ill take the car and frome el paso texas straight to zacatecas and later to sanluis potosi, tampico tamaulipas, and then going down to veracruz by the beach road
<daweed> fyn: that page that you show me is very cool, but now i only need wich one suport the youttube videos
<fyn> fyn: i was there for a mexican buddy's wedding.  it was a neat old city, but if i was just hanging out in mexico i'd prolly spend the time on the beach.  oh, and there was this crazy thing near there i was gonna rent a car and see but didn't get time: http://www.eyeconart.net/mexico/pozas.htm
<fyn> haha i'm talkin to myself ;)
<fyn> daweed: yah, see, that's what i'm trying to say there are two parts to what you are trying to do.
<fyn> daweed: first part: you "transcode" from whatever format you rip out of youtube into mpeg2 which is what dvds use.
<fyn> daweed: second part: you "dvd author" yourself a dvd which isn't just a mpeg2 file but some menus 'n shit
<fyn> daweed: well, you also have to rip the file off youtube in the first place and once you get a dvd image you need to burn it, but you get the gist?
<daweed> the pozas are very cool ill write it down to go and ill show you later the pics just remememberme and ask i start to came to this chanel for some help im good working with linux but is alwais the same and now i want to makeme an upgrade hahaha of the os
<daweed> fyn: the pozas are very cool ill write it down to go and ill show you later the pics just remememberme and ask i start to came to this chanel for some help im good working with linux but is alwais the same and now i want to makeme an upgrade hahaha of the os
<daweed> fyn:  yeah if i use the k3d i should use mpeg2 that is like avi right?
<fyn> daweed: it's all needlessly complicated!  would you believe that avi and mov and mkv and those things are containers that can hold video streams that are encoded in different ways?  so you can have two .avi files and one is h.264  and the other one mpeg2 but they're both avi!?
<daweed> fyn:  i think that ill need to have a course
<daweed> hahaha
<daweed> im not familiar with that
<daweed> but ill try to remember its easy
<fyn> daweed: well, i think i told you the main pieces of it all, it's just a matter of finding the programs to do it, and i've got nothing
<daweed> fyn:  and what is the really  kind of file that i need to encode the mpeg2? if there are flv or h18? then what?
<fyn> does anyone know of some nice qt wrapper on stuff where you can just drag some arbitrary video and it'll transcode it then build you a dvd?
<fyn> daweed: you can take it from any source that whatever you're using to convert can read.  pretty much, if your mplayer can play it, your mplayer can probably also transcode it (check the mencoder manpage for details!)
<daweed> fyn: tnks 4 your help
<fyn> daweed: np, best of luck with that...
<karsten> So, I've just upgraded to 10.04 and keyboard/mouse are unresponsive in X.  Currently at console.  Thinkpad T61 laptop.
<karsten> erm, corry.
<karsten> Upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04, keyboard/mouse on my laptop top respond in X, only way out once X has started is to power cycle.  Thinkpad laptop.  Currenlty in console / screen.
<bawww> does anyone use twidge?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> in dolphin I can access other partitions and read them but can't write to them
<silv3r_m00n> how do I make them writable ?
<gottto> silv3r_m00n: you could in konsole do   sudo chmod -Rv a+w /path/to/partition
<silv3r_m00n> gottto: do I need to do that everytime
<silv3r_m00n> can't it be mounted in a writable manner ?
<gottto> silv3r_m00n: should only need it the once
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<gottto> silv3r_m00n: do you have a fstb entry for it?
<silv3r_m00n> I tried changing permissions of the path directory , but that didn't work
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<silv3r_m00n> what does R v a w mean ?
<gottto> silv3r_m00n: an entry in /etc/fstab would mount the partition at boot every time and you would set it as writeble there
<gottto> R is recursive - does all dirs and files and v is verbose
<gottto> ais for all users and w is for write
<gottto> s/ais/a is
<silv3r_m00n> can't I have 2 panels at bottom
<silv3r_m00n> one above the other ?
<silv3r_m00n> I have a ext4 partition , what should be the line to mount it as writable , in fstab ?
<bdizzle> I found yet another bug in kubuntu 10.04. When I press the usual key sequence to decrease the brightness of my screen (laptop), the graphic comes up to increase / decrease brightness, but the screen doesn't actually change
<bdizzle> also, yet again I find knetworkmanager to be annoying beyond belief, but it doesn't remove itself when wicd is installed
<gottto> silv3r_m00n: Ijust have   /dev/sda8   /media/sda8   ext4   noatime   0   2   - I must have chmodded it
<silv3r_m00n> "I must have chmodded it"  means ?
<bdizzle> does anyone know of a fix for the screen brightness issue?
<gottto> silv3r_m00n: I did the sudo chmod -Rv   etc thing
<silv3r_m00n> which is better chmod or fstab entry ?
<gottto> silv3r_m00n: I used both together
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<silv3r_m00n> one should work
<silv3r_m00n> I mean either
<silv3r_m00n> what does noatime means
<gottto> it is short for   no access time   meaning it doesn't write the time the file is accessed everytime - speeds things up a little and saves on disk writes
<lukefeil> hi
<silv3r_m00n> the fstab file has some lines like this >> UUID=8caf44c3-64f0-4938-8bdf-af35c8f1cd76 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<silv3r_m00n> I hope the lines I add won't conflict with them
<lukefeil> where's the kontact/kdepim bug tracking?
<gottto> !uuid | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lukefeil> launchpad says that kdepim dont use him for bug tracking
<silv3r_m00n> suppose I add a line to fstab and there is alread a corresponding line above using the uuid , will there be a conflict ?
<silv3r_m00n> is it fine to do so ?
<silv3r_m00n> how do I reload the fstab file without restarting my system?
<gottto> silv3r_m00n: you shouldn't mount the same /dev/ twice
<silv3r_m00n> that's why I am asking
<gottto> silv3r_m00n:    sudo mount -av
<karsten> silv3r_m00n: What do you mean?
<karsten> silv3r_m00n: You don't "reaload" the fstab file.  You remount / umount / mount filesystems.
<silv3r_m00n> ok mount -av did it
<silv3r_m00n> but I need to do that again , as I changed an option in fstab
<silv3r_m00n> doing again says nothing was mounted
<silv3r_m00n> already mounted
<silv3r_m00n> I added this line
<silv3r_m00n> /dev/sda7   /media/sda7   ext4   noatime,rw   0   0
<silv3r_m00n> but still its not writable
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<wilsby29> do the ubuntu upgrade instructions apply to the kubuntu desktop too?
<FloodBotK3> silv3r_m00n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilsby29> ie: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<silv3r_m00n> gottto: there ?
<gottto> silv3r_m00n: yep - and I told you you have to chmod it
<silv3r_m00n> strange
<silv3r_m00n> I have put the rw option
<silv3r_m00n> still chmod
<wilsby29> how does upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 affect postgres databases?
<avauntage_> silv3r:try this:/dev/sda5 /home/avauntage/DATA ntfs defaults,utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=022,fmask=133 0 0
<avauntage_> silv3r:try this:/dev/sda5 /home/avauntage/DATA ntfs defaults,utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=022,fmask=133 0 0
<silv3r_m00n> gottto: chmod worked , I tried it on 1 partition
<silv3r_m00n> but it is changing permission of each and every file
<silv3r_m00n> another parition has lot of data
<silv3r_m00n> is it fine to do this chmod thing there too
<gottto> silv3r_m00n: yep - just leave out the v in -Rv if you don't want to see the messages fly by
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<silv3r_m00n> gr8
<silv3r_m00n> worked fine
<silv3r_m00n> I still wonder why it didn't work when I changed the permissions of those directories , and that when I mounted them with rw option
<gottto> 'cause you had rw on the partition not the files - linux basics at play
<silv3r_m00n> gr8
<silv3r_m00n> how do I stop these pidgin notifications ?
<silv3r_m00n> they popup eveytime someone logins in out or messages
 * starslights great's the chan
<eagles0513875> !power
<eagles0513875> hey guys whats the package responsible for power management
<eagles0513875> !powermanagement
<dennister> ack!!! I just lost an 11-page OO doc I've been writing for hours...would it be in any kind of cache perhaps?
<eagles0513875> dennister: should have auto recover
<dennister> even after I overwrote it?
<eagles0513875> overwrote it how
<dennister> i meant to simply copy the first paragraph to email, so I highlighted it, then saved it...when I went to open it again, only the 1st paragraph had been saved
<dennister> the rest of the 11 pages was gone
<eagles0513875> dennister: not that i know of
<dennister> so i've lost most of my work?
<dennister> eagles0513875: the rest of it isn't somewhere in a cache I don't kow about yet?
<eagles0513875> dennister: not sure if there is a cache or not tbh :(
<dennister> i'd settle for it being somewhere in a tmp directory :(
<eagles0513875> dennister: let me see if there is an open office channel on freenode
<eagles0513875> dennister: all im finding is http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/ the forums
<dennister> eagles0513875: there is an open office channel somewhere, I seem to remember from awhile back...but I'm gonna try a locate first
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> gd luck
<eagles0513875> im bout to soon go reinstall as this in stall was way too buggy :(
<dennister> eagles0513875: thx...gd luck to you, too
<eagles0513875> need it big time got lucid installed in a rather unconventional way
<ForgeAus> lol I think they should rename ubuntu to Gnobuntu
<muimota> hi!
<muimota> [Lucid] pulse audio is not working , I would like to go back to alsa. Any web page suggestion?which packages do I have to install?
<ForgeAus> what package is show-desktop plasmoid in?
<muimota> someone knows an easy way to disable pulseaudio and go back to ALSA?
<Reign1> can anyone explain to me why /usr/include/plasmaclock is not anymore on kdebase-workspace 4:4.4 while it was in 4:4.3?
<ahox> Hi, I have my /home on an dmraid and since the update to lucid the raid is not set up anymore at boottime. How do I fix that?
<ustadon> hello all
<ForgeAus> ahox isn't raid via lvm?
<ForgeAus> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ForgeAus> you might find some info there
<ustadon> can someone tell me how to get rid of the nouveau module and use the nvidia propriertary one?
<ahox> ForgeAus: I don't know. I don't really remember how I set it up. But now I have to do an dmraid --activate after it bails out at mounting my home
<ForgeAus> why ustadon, aren't opensource drivers better?
<ustadon> i can't install the modules (either X doesn't start or i get stuck with the nouveau module)
<ustadon> ForgeAus can't enable compositing with the open source one ;)
<ForgeAus> why not?
<ahox> thought lvm2 is not installed... lets try it
<ustadon> beats me... the module runs fine but no compositing...
<ustadon> compiz (core) - Fatal: Software rendering detected.
<ForgeAus> ahox :) always worth a try
<ustadon> ForgeAus, fyi glxinfo says direct rendering yes. and the gpu can handle compositing (at least in 9.10 it could)
<ForgeAus> ustadon I didn't have to set up this PCLinuxOS box
<ForgeAus> but try going here
<ForgeAus> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> it might help
<ustadon> ok thank you
<ustadon> ForgeAus, thanks to the guide you pointed me at I discovered that linux restricted modules is missing (not installed, not in the repos) something messed during the upgrade?
<ForgeAus> ustadon, possibly all I know is the opensource drivers should work for you
<ustadon> thanks again for the effort, seems the problem is deeper than i thought. i have something to focus on now
<ForgeAus> as for restricted drivers it might be that you don't have the repository on (it may not be on by default)
<ForgeAus> thing is these things change per release at least they did for ATI
<ustadon> the upgrade probably messed some things up (since compositing was working prior the upgrade), now some stuff don't work (even video decoding) i thought it was the modules but i think that firstly i should manually change the repositories
<ustadon> is there a way to "reset" the repositories to what they should be in the first place?
<ForgeAus> hmmm...
<ForgeAus> ustadon: I don't know try googling it?
<ForgeAus> I can't remember having had to do that before
<ForgeAus> what package manager do you have kpackagekit?
<ForgeAus> (is there a manage repositories option?)
<eagles0513875> ForgeAus: check out kpackage kit and under setting u can check and uncheck repositories
<ustadon> i use kpackageit and it looks ok but that thing with the restricted-modules looks strange
<ustadon> but i found this http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ustadon> it claims that it generates the sources.lst for apt
<human> help!
<human> I have a problem
<eagles0513875> human: just ask your question and if anyone can help ya they will
<ForgeAus> uh you can just manually edit the file
<human> Sometimes the letters|symbols in my computer are changing to some another symbols. Sometimes it the letter 'b', sometimes 'd'
<human> Sometimes another letter
<ForgeAus> with root permissions so kdesudo (or kdesu if that doesn't work) kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ForgeAus> and add in restricted along with main universe, etc...
<ForgeAus> theres also backports
<human> The letters can be changed to hieroglyph or digin or cyrillic symbol or to unclassified symbol
<dr0id> hey guys, I installed phpmyadmin via synaptic package manager but when I hit the url localhost/phpmyadmin in the browser it shows me this msg -> http://pastie.org/953485
<dr0id> why?
<human> Now I have the big 't' letter changed to bold 'k'?
<human> What can I do to improve that?
<human> If I logout and login this disappears
<ForgeAus> not sure human sounds like a font issue or localization problem perhaps??
<human> No, sometimes it works normally
<human> When I just login
<human> but after few minutes of work
<human> I have this problem
<human> Has somebody seen this problem?
<human> Gentlemen!
<ustadon> not be but does it happen to all users?
<human> And the letter, that is changed to another symbol is being changing during work
<human> I have searched for the problem in forums.
<human> But have not find anything
<human> I know another man who has this problem, but I have not seen this problem at another account on my computer
<human> It is seems to be X-Server memory leak
<human> But I have the latest version from repository
<ustadon> if it happens only to your account then it could be something in the kde account settings
<ustadon> not X
<human> It happens in KDE, and in GNOME too
<ustadon> oh, and only to your account?
<human> I have not seen that another users of this computer has this problem
<human> Sometimes it happens when I run Firefox
<human> But I am not sure
<human> Maybe it's flash?
<insmod> is there a way to disable the plasma destop it bogs the computer down -- i ran an older kde on it and it was great but this thinks and pauses to much even after i maxed out the ram (tried the stable and beta)
<human> Does somebody know about this bug?
<ustadon> anything interesting in the syslog human?
<insmod> <human>easy just remove all . files and config (bakup) and replace with skel files
<human> I have a kernel error
<human> just a moment
<ustadon> human, have you changed the keyboard layout to something else?
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.185060] DMA per-cpu:
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.185063] CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.185065] Normal per-cpu:
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.185068] CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.185073] Active_anon:32488 active_file:16321 inactive_anon:55417
<FloodBotK3> human: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.185075]  inactive_file:18556 unevictable:0 dirty:108 writeback:65 unstable:0
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.185076]  free:36815 slab:8632 mapped:16815 pagetables:2157 bounce:0
<human> I have the problem just now
<human> Who can understand my log?
<human> It can be videodriver problems?
<ustadon> beats me, don't see anything strange, try to change the keyboard layout and check your .xsession-errors
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.184793] Pid: 918, comm: Xorg Not tainted 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.184796] Call Trace:
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.184809]  [<c056e41c>] ? printk+0x18/0x1c
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.184819]  [<c01b8310>] __alloc_pages_slowpath+0x340/0x480
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.184825]  [<c01b855f>] __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x10f/0x120
<FloodBotK3> human: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.184830]  [<c01b85b7>] __get_free_pages+0x17/0x30
<human> May 10 13:50:29 Talvi kernel: [ 6011.184835]  [<c01e088f>] __kmalloc+0xdf/0x180
<ustadon> don't think it's video module, i haven't seen character specific problems since ISA cards
<Necrosporus> I'm trying to set up new bluetooth device, but that master said, my device doesn't support input capability
<human> I have a lot of messages in xsession-errors
<Necrosporus> I don't need such capabily, I would like to use DUN and file transfer
<human> What does "(firefox:3924): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead" mean?
<human> or "konsole(4093)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "change-profile" with KXMLGUIFactory! "
<human> Maybe that "X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<human>   Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
<human>   Resource id:  0x4e3db48
<human> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<human>   Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
<FloodBotK3> human: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<human>   Resource id:  0x4e3db48
<human> kopete(2956)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "show_participants_widget" with KXMLGUIFactory! "
<human> It seems the X-Server sometimes sends data to wrong window
<human> That causes my problems
<human> :)
<ustadon> human, use a pastebin or something, don't flood here
<insmod> anyone use skype that I can try it with see if the config works
<human> pastebin?
<eagles0513875> !pastebin | human
<ubottu> human: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<human> what is that?
<eagles0513875> read above human
<human> thank you
<human> I'll read it after resetting
<insmod> <human>sounds like bashrc
<human> to many letters disappeared((
<eagles0513875> !line
<insmod> is there a way to disable the plasma destop it bogs the computer down -- i ran an older kde on it and it was great but this thinks and pauses to much even after i maxed out the ram (tried the stable and beta)
<eagles0513875> !enter | human
<ubottu> human: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Necrosporus> skype is wrong
<insmod> <Necrosporus>it's just to say hi to my old parents
<Necrosporus> Why not to use something free software?
<Necrosporus> Like ekiga
<Necrosporus> Or Jabber client with voice chat capability
<insmod> <Necrosporus>they are old and an uncle set it up -- they are 3000 miles away so......
<insmod> <Necrosporus>i sujested msn (amsn)
<Necrosporus> But  anyway... that kubuntu doesn't seem any better then ubuntu
<insmod> <Necrosporus>what one
<insmod> <Necrosporus> i never use any the wife does
<Necrosporus> I just trying to set up dual-up networking via bluetooth-enabled mobile phone
<Necrosporus> I know, how to do it via standart console way
<insmod> <Necrosporus> blackbox (flux) or windowmaker
<Necrosporus> But... kubuntu must be user friendly
<insmod> <Necrosporus> i never use it
<Necrosporus> I currently use Slackware 12.1 with KDE 3.5.8
<Necrosporus> * 3.5.9
<insmod> <Necrosporus> kde sucks hence the wifes prob
<Necrosporus> But trying to set up lates kubuntu
<insmod> <Necrosporus> so does gnome
<Necrosporus> KDE 3.5 rules
<Necrosporus> KDE 4 sucks as gnome does
<insmod> <Necrosporus> that was what the wife had until this plasma nightmare
<insmod> bog
<ForgeAus> kde4 is starting to get there slowly
<insmod> gah
<ForgeAus> is it as good as what kde3 was? its different but I don't think of it as worse any longer
<ForgeAus> seems fairly stable and has functionality KDE3 didn't and of course the eyecandy (compositing, etc)...
<insmod> <ForgeAus> my problem is ---is there a way to disable the plasma destop it bogs the computer down -- i ran an older kde on it and it was great but this thinks and pauses to much even after i maxed out the ram (tried the stable and beta)
<ForgeAus> uh insmod, perhaps its your system stats? ...
<ForgeAus> plasma shouldn't bog your system down that much
<insmod> <ForgeAus> yes it does
<insmod> <ForgeAus> all other kde is fine all other desktops -- fluxbox windowmaker xfce etc work great
<ForgeAus> insmod, sounds like some particular quirk or somethin kwin doesthta those other window managers on't
<ForgeAus> (grr don't)
<insmod> <ForgeAus> once I use plasma kde (tried on 2 computers ) screan goeas dark and thinks ... waits then works
<insmod> <ForgeAus> sorry tried on 3
<insmod> <ForgeAus> older kde never did that
<crashev> !php-doc
<crashev> !phpdoc
<crashev> anyone knows which package contains php-doc files ?
<Reign1> hello, why cant i find /usr/include/plasmaclock in kde 4:4.4? its there on 4:4.3
<insmod> <ForgeAus> i justa want the old dektop with the new features
<ForgeAus> insmod :) who doesn't?
<insmod> <ForgeAus> i never use kde i just upgraded the wifes to use the new ipods --- grrrr
<insmod> <ForgeAus> go blackbox
<ForgeAus> blackbox? why not fluxbox?
<seicherlbob> hi! does anyone know how to manually reinitialize usb (ehci_hcd) in lucid? (Im affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/566149)
<insmod> <ForgeAus> that's it now yes -- but i did code for balck in the day :)
<insmod> <ForgeAus> same thing just the maintainer left
<nicio> can someone help me o moun m exernea hdd o accese it
<nicio> to*
<ForgeAus> awww nicio!
<nicio> :(
<insmod> <nicio>dmesg | grep hdd & mount /dev/hddx /piont
<nicio> i put it as an nfs to mount it on my desktop but cant aceese it so i want to disable it but giving me an eror
<insmod> <nicio>umount
<nicio> mm not not good at this just install linux
<nicio> i just type unmount in the shell window?
<insmod> <nicio>df
<insmod> <nicio>that lists
<insmod> <nicio>then umount drive
<insmod> <nicio>eg umount /dev/sda5
<Reign1> aptitude show package shows current package, how can i get version of last previous version? (or some previous versions)
<nicio> it told me comand not found
<insmod> <Reign1>use synaptic then pick version
<insmod> <nicio>umount
<nicio> comand not found
<insmod> <nicio>lol :)
<insmod> <nicio> sudo apt-get install mount
<nicio> im in a hold version of kubuntu i tink 7.10
<seicherlbob> omg
<insmod> <nicio> all the same
<moetunes> there's no n after u in umount nicio
<nicio> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nicio> that what it give me after install mount
<insmod> <moetune> did i say there was....
<insmod> <nicio> sudo -s
<insmod> <moetunes> did i say there was....
<moetunes> there was what/
<nicio> that brings me to root
<insmod> <nicio> yes type mount
<insmod> <nicio> what did it say
<seicherlbob> hi! does anyone know how to manually reinitialize usb (ehci_hcd) in lucid?
<insmod> <seicherlbob>rmmod
<nicio> http://pastebin.com/XEhvRyjf
<nicio> it give me this
<seicherlbob> insmod: rmmod ... and what? whats the modulename for core USB support?
<insmod> <nicio> is what u want to unmount listed
<frank_> moin
<insmod> <seicherlbob>lsmod | more
<nicio> yea its listed
<insmod> <nicio>then umount that sucker
<nicio> lol its sdf3 but what do i type iin the comand complete to unmount
<insmod> <nicio> umount /dev/sdf1 ----- or  umount /media/DellUtility  --- both work
<seicherlbob> insmod: xhci?
<insmod> <seicherlbob> just rmmod all that u think it is then when something needs it they use the rite one
<nicio> i want to get in the HDD viki but it says i dont have accese rights
<insmod> <nicio>sorry  umount /dev/sdf3  or /home/nicio/Desktop/viki ---- but you have to sudo
<seicherlbob> insmod: removing and adding xhci or usbhid wont do it. As i read in the bugdescription, ehci_hcd would help, but thats no longer a module in lucid (so they say)
<insmod> <nicio>eg sudo
<insmod> <nicio> or sudo -s
<nicio> umount /dev/sdf3 = device busy
<insmod> <seicherlbob>if it's listed you are using it -- thats listed modules
<insmod> <seicherlbob>hence lsmod
<insmod> <nicio>then you are using it -- open widow etc (user)...
<insmod> <nicio>yoou can force it
<seicherlbob> insmod: i know what listed modules are. But ehci_hcd seems to be no longer a module of its own, so i can't reload it.
<nicio> im a beginer at this and its not open i dont know
<insmod> <seicherlbob>is it under lsmod
<nicio> im gona turn it off n back on
<seicherlbob> insmod: no
<insmod> <seicherlbob>so it was never you just want to load it
<seicherlbob> insmod: Module ehci_hcd not found.
<insmod> <nicio>sudo -f umount /dev/sdf3
<azareth> hi
<azareth> my ubuntu hangs on loading "/scripts/init-bottom", but I could find that file/directory on the flash drive, can someone help me?
<Tm_T> insmod: please stop that
<nicio> :O big daddy lol
<ShorTie> natzi's, lol.
<ShorTie> off to hide again
<insmod> <Tm_T>?
<Tm_T> insmod: see msg, thanks
<nicio> mmm i turn off the HDD N back on now it looks like it doesnt exist anymore O_o
<insmod> <Tm_T>fuck off
<Tm_T> insmod: please see msg, thanks
<nicio> lol
<insmod> bog
<tsimpson> insmod: stay on topic, don't swear and don't be rude
<Walzmyn> !language | insmod
<ubottu> insmod: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ShorTie> you woke up the natzi's, lol.
<insmod> gggggahhhhh and this is why i hate irc and just want to know can i shut off plasma in kde4
<insmod> <ShorTie>who are they
<nicio> i just wana acesses my external HDD :'(
<Tm_T> insmod: you can, but then you don't have panels, k-menu nor anything else "desktop"
<Walzmyn> insmod: plasma runs everything you see, you'd be left with just the libraries
<Tm_T> Walzmyn: not everything, just the desktop part
<insmod> <Tm_T>what?
<Walzmyn> I was being general
<ShorTie> all the op's that hide waiting for someone to say or do something they don't like so they can come out and repramand you
<Tm_T> ShorTie: please stop that offtopic
<Tm_T> insmod: you can close plasma, but then you don't have wallpaper (unless set by another tool/way), no panels, no systray
<insmod> <Tm_T>look i have coded for linux sin 1996 -- it's a basic solution -- the wife likes kde 3 -- not kde 4 -- i fix it or i kill her
<Tm_T> insmod: then use KDE3?
<insmod> <Tm_T> bye the way the plasma leaks
<tsimpson> I suggest you report it to KDE
<ForgeAus> wow how's that for back to the classics, A nightmare on Elm street's back!
<Tm_T> insmod: indeed, bugs.kde.org will be a good place to report KDE bugs
<insmod> <Tm_T> she need the new kernel .. and as i us blackbox etc -- it bothers me (kde) but she is my wife so..
<ForgeAus> insmod: you just stepped ontto a startrek set or something? Plasm Leaks! rofl
<ForgeAus> grr stupid keyboard plasmA
<nicio>  just install linux  i tink i put my external HDD it split in 3 sdf1 ,2 and 3 i want to aceses the sdf3 how do i mount it to acceses it?
<insmod> <nicio> sudo mount  /dev/sdf3 /x
<nicio> do i type exactly thgat in shell?
<nicio> that*
<insmod> <nicio> x is the mount piont
<nicio> so sudo mount  /dev/sdf3 /desktop?
<insmod> <Tm_T> lol
<insmod> no
<nicio> no?
<insmod> <nicio> no
<nicio> mmm :/
<insmod> <nicio> sudo mkdir /vik
<nicio> huh??? :s
<insmod> <nicio> sudo mount //dev/sdf3 /vik
<insmod> <nicio> sudo mount /dev/sdf3 /vik
<insmod> <Tm_T> fuck off
<nicio> icio@linux:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdf3 /vik
<nicio> mount: mount point /vik does not exist
<ForgeAus> normally mounts are in /mnt or /media or fusemounts can be in yuor /home/<username>/whereveryouwant
<Walzmy_> nicio: you have to make the dir /vik first - mkdir /vik
<nicio> omg u speaking chineys there
<Reign1> how to check previous version of the package via synaptics?
<ForgeAus> I always wondered if the the chinese say "omg your speaking English there"
<nicio> permision denied
<ForgeAus> nicio did you use sudo first?
<Walzmy_> nicio: permision was denied in your own desktop?
<ForgeAus> Walzmy_: yes its a security measure
<azareth> my ubuntu hangs on loading "/scripts/init-bottom", but I could find that file/directory on the flash drive, can someone help me?
<ShorTie> nicio, in a command window (ie: terminal), you need to, cd /, mkdir x, mount /dev/sdf3 /x, note: 'x' can be any name you want
<ForgeAus> ShorTie: perhaps it would be better in ~ than / ?
<ForgeAus> (fusemount avoids permission issues at least)
<nicio> sudo mkdir /vik = nothing happen
<Walzmy_> I just went to my desktop and mkdir test - no issues.
<tsimpson> nicio: no error message means there was no error
<ShorTie> i run root, screw permissions
<nicio> so why did i sudo mkdir /vik for?
<ForgeAus> rofl
<ForgeAus> nicio to have a place to put the data on your directory tree
<ForgeAus> since linux doesn't use drive letters
<nicio> lol forg go away if your not helping lol
<ForgeAus> you need to make a directory to mount your data to
<nicio> ok after sudo mkdir /vik what do i do?
<ForgeAus> and here I thought I was being didactic (unless I spelt that incorrectly)
<tsimpson> the mount command you did before, it should work now
<nicio> witch one?
<ForgeAus> the mount command
<tsimpson> sudo mount /dev/sdf3 /vik
<ForgeAus> sudo mount /dev somethingorother
<nicio>  sudo mount /dev/sdf3 /vik?
<ForgeAus> try that
<nicio> i did it its on the desktop now
<ForgeAus> what happens when you open it? (or try to)
<nicio> it says i dont have aceses rights
<nicio> to the location
<ForgeAus> ok  you need to run your file manager with root permissions
<nicio> how do i do that?
<ForgeAus> wiat you said its on your desktop right?
<ForgeAus> ok your in kkubuntu so rightclick your desktop
<ForgeAus> then run command
<ForgeAus> shoudl give you a small box with a single line to type something
<ForgeAus> in there type kdesu dolphin
<ForgeAus> (at least I hope its back to kdesu, if that doesn't work try kdesudo instead)
<ForgeAus> from there it shoudl ask you your password
<ForgeAus> type in that and you shoudl have access to the mounted drive
<ForgeAus> note: SHOULD
<nicio> comand not found and kdesudo dont work
<ForgeAus> kdesu dolphin doesn't work?
<Reign1> how can i downgrade package?
<ForgeAus> in that case it sounds like something wrong with your kubuntu ???
<nicio> it works it seems but comand not fopund
<ForgeAus> reign you could try google, I can't remember if I know that or not..
<nicio> found*
<ForgeAus> nicio I'm not sure how to help you if that didn't work
<ForgeAus> (kdesudo was only for in the transitional period with KDE3 & KDE4 it reverted back to kdesu)
<nicio> file n disk manager isnt it easyer to moount it and gain acceses from there????
<nicio> im in 7.10 i tink
<ShorTie> so that makes it so everytime you run dolphin from your desktop, your running it as root?
<ForgeAus> instead of dolpin try konqueror then
<ForgeAus> oops dolphin
<ForgeAus> 7.10 was predolphin I think
<MakavianManiac> is there anyway i can install KDE and all the goodies from kubuntu, without having it spam entries into my gnome menu's and vice versa?
<ForgeAus> hmmm isoinfo not found
<nicio> how do i know if sdf3 is ntfs or fat 32?
<ForgeAus> uh normally nicio I could tell you but I'm not sure how you can get that info
<ForgeAus> qtparted should tell you but I don't recommend you run that
<nicio> lol y?
<ForgeAus> (you can do damage to drives etc its a partitioner)
<Twey> nicio: fdisk -l /dev/sdf
<Twey> Will list the partition types
<ForgeAus> Twey, great :)
<Twey> That doesn't *necessarily* mean the FS matches, but chances are if it's marked as NTFS then it's NTFS
<nicio> fdisk -l /dev/sdf = nothing happen
<nicio> :/
<tsimpson> nicio: if it's mounted, try typing "mount" and looking there
<Twey> nicio: You need to be root to read a patrition
<Twey> partition**
<Twey> So ‘sudo’ it
<nicio> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdf3 = nothing i tink its anmmmount
<nicio> i turn it off and back on
<ForgeAus> umnount it before you turn it off
<ForgeAus> and once you do turn it off you will need to remount it
<Twey> Doesn't matter whether it's mounted or not… you can run it on either, as root.
<Twey> Ah
<Twey> nicio: It's /dev/sdf, not /dev/sdf3
<Twey> You need to run it on the containing disk, not the partition
<MakavianManiac> is there a way to keeo KDE apps out of gnome menu's and vice versa?
<ForgeAus> Mak no
<nicio> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdf nothing im typing it in shell
<ForgeAus> not that I'm aware of
<TheFrozenSnow> why would you want to?
<Twey> MakavianManiac: The .desktop files don't distinguish
<tsimpson> other than editing the menu manually
<Twey> nicio: ‘Nothing’ is not an expected result.  You should either get the information, or get an error.
<ForgeAus> there used to be a package to organize them
<ForgeAus> (a gnome-menu package)
<nicio> aaa all this just to acesses my HDD
<ForgeAus> I don't think its still around tho
<ForgeAus> nicio, this is the hard way
<nicio> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdf DIDNT GIVE ME NOTHING
<MakavianManiac> TheFrozenSnow, was that in response ot me?
<ForgeAus> nicio thats bad english
<ForgeAus> what you actually said is that it gave you something
<nicio> im french
<ForgeAus> (if nothing was what it did NOT give you then it must have given you something)
<TheFrozenSnow> keeping the gnome and kde apps seperate
<MakavianManiac> TheFrozenSnow, for every gnome app i currently have isntall by default, KDE will install its alternative, thus doubling the size of my menu's and making them overflow
<dao_> hi
<abubakar> hi how to revcover the panel in kubuntu10.04
<maco> abubakar: right click on the desktop, add wiget
<maco> *widget
<abubakar> no not like that i want to recover
<abubakar> like previous panel
<abubakar> hi how to revcover the panel in kubuntu10.04
<TheFrozenSnow> i did an update and on reboot to .04 im at bash and it says udev is not configured
<vbgunz__> what service is in charge of shortcuts? I have no shortcuts, I cant even launch krunner. how do I restart my shortcuts?
<TheFrozenSnow> ctrl+alt+f1 sudo the app
<azareth> my ubuntu hangs on loading "/scripts/init-bottom", but I could find that file/directory on the flash drive, can someone help me?
<TheFrozenSnow> not sure what your asking
<TheFrozenSnow> do you need to mount the flash drive? or do you have it mounted and dont know how to navigate to it?
<psi> hi guys, i have a backup-script in /etc/rc0.d but istn executed anymore in 10.04 ??? any hints?
<azareth> I have persistent USB pendrive and suddenly(after few power failures) it stopped working
<telecentro05> msn
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ForgeAus> howdy
<progre55> hi people!
<progre55> I use Java under linux (k/ubuntu), but I have a couple of DLL libraries that I need to load in order to run a certain project. Is it somehow possible? on windows, I could just include those DLLs on the Path environment variable..
<BluesKaj> progre55, if the project uses a java gui , it may be possible to run it in wine
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<progre55> BluesKaj: nope, no gui, and plus, I need to change the code, etc
<BluesKaj> yeah, kinda figured that ...DLL's aren't exactly linux friendly afaik
<konqui> ANYBODY ON UBUNTUFORUMS WHO WANTS TO GIVE A HAND IN HELPING KUBUNTU BECOME POPULAR PLEASE JOIN http://ubuntuforums.org/group.php?do=viewmembers&groupid=770
<timmy> I'm trying to install java6 But it is giving me  this report:/var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6.20dlj-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<ubuntu> Hey
<dr0id> hey guys, my FF cant render lucida grande, i just upgraded to karmic from jaunty, any idea y?
<claudio_> hy
<claudio_> where are u from?
<claudio_> :D
<konqui> http://ubuntuforums.org/group.php?do=viewmembers&groupid=770 PLEASE join to help spread Kubuntu.
<tom___> dr0id try to install the font in the systems setting
<_6i> hi, i have a problem regarding grub2
<_6i> after shutdown and sometimes reboot, too, i dont get to the boot menu, but instead to the grub console - if i do the "set root=...;linux...;initrd...;boot" procedure, i can boot fine, but i would like to get that boot menu... (ubuntu version: lucid, dual-boot with winxp, xp was first, ubuntu wa sinstalled afterwards)
<_6i> i've tried to reinstall grub, and the whole os and still the problem remains
<FloodBotK3> _6i: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bbroeksema|offic> moin. Just upgraded to 10.04 and now my graphics config is quite b0rked -> ati using fglrx
<bbroeksema|offic> fglrxinfo gives me: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<pookito> I have an external drive, but everytime I try to unmount the drive it says that: "could not unmount the device.  One or more files on this device are open within an application"  I have not done anything but mount the drive.  Any help?
<pattieja> morning all
<iconmefisto> pookito: are you currently in the mountpoint directory in dolphin or in konsole?
<AlexZIon> hi everyone, someone can help me to migrate my e-mails from kmail to thunderbird please
<pookito> I use neither, I usually try to unmount the drive from the icon in the system tray.  But the same story happens with the file browsers as well.  Both of them
<pookito> morning pattieja.
<pattieja> hi pookito
<pattieja> I'm currently administering a lab full of Kubuntu workstations, a few of which have internal RAID arrays that are used for storage.
<iconmefisto> pookito: try unmounting with: sudo umount -l /mount/point (the -l is "lazy unmount")
<pattieja> upon upgrade to 9.10 (I'm planning to upgrade to 10.04, soon), the internal arrays are not mounted and available to the rest of the lab via NFS, especially if the workstations experience a power failure (happens rather too frequently in the building, unfortunately).
<pattieja> I found wiki entries that detailed other people's experiences with this issue, but when I added 'bootwait' to the argument list in /etc/fstab, it appears that the machines now fail the fsck on those mounts completely and no longer boot up (Ctrl-D to continue).
<pattieja> anybody know a way around this?
<pookito> iconmefis: Thanks, I usually pull the plug, but is there a way to do that from the GUI?
<pattieja> pookito, what does an 'lsof | grep <mountpoint>' give you? along with an 'fuser /mountpoint'?
<pattieja> that should, sometimes, give you a list of processes that are currently holding the mountpoint open
<pookito> pattieja: nothing.  When I enter both commands with the proper mount points nothing comes out.
<pattieja> pookito, k
<pookito> pattieja: so you are trying to say that I might not be in the gruop for mounting or unmounting drives?
<c3l> I need some serious help with my display setup, it always resets after reboot, but I can set it to work as I want each boot (two screens next to each other). but now I cant get that to work. first of all kubuntu wants to put all panels etc (default, or first-screen) as the screen I dont want to be first screen, how do I change this?
<pattieja> pookito, not sure.  If you are the user that was initially created when Kubuntu was installed, then you should automatically be in those groups
<pookito> pattieja: That is what I thought.
<c3l> now DVI-1 is the one displayed first in display settings, and DVI-0 below, DVI-1 is treated at the defaul/main screen, I want it to be the other way around
<pattieja> pookito, while in dolphin and viewing the contents of the drive in the window, can you right click on the removable media icon that represents your drive (displayed at the root of a crumbtrail at the top of the viewing window) and select "Safely remove this device"?
<pookito> pattieja: that is the thing the same message appears.  It says that I can not unmount the drive because there are other process running
<pattieja> pookito, you have no other processes open that might be holding the mount point (i.e., a terminal with a shell that has its current working directory at some location in the mountpoint, including possibly the mountpoint)
<pattieja> ^?
<pookito> pattieja: I do not think so.  But let me check.  nautilus might be running
<pookito> pattieja: even when I kill nautilus, the same message appears, and it can not unmount the drive.  :-(
<pattieja> can you do a 'ps axuwww | grep <mountpoint>' to see if that shows anything?
<pattieja> technically, you should have seen something show up in lsof if it shows up in ps
<pattieja> pookito, you might also check /var/log/messages|syslog and dmesg
<pookito> pattieja: Thanks dude, I will check on kubuntu forums.  I appreciate your time and dedication. :)
<pattieja> pookito, np
<c3l> okay, kubuntus displaymanager is very weak. its impossible to configure the screens to work as I want. Can somone help me? all I want is to have 2 screens spread over 1 desktop, and the right screen should be the 'main' screen. seems impossible!
<DarthFrog> c3l: I have no help to offer you, sorry, but what do you mean by main screen?
<c3l> DarthFrog: as where all panels and so are, and where new applications pop up. but that might be a bad explaination. basically the screens have somewhat swaped places in the computers imagination. Last boot it worked differently. now when im in the display settings DVI-0 is always relative DVI-1 - which is absolute, it was the other way around when it all worked..
<c3l> all ive done is installing fglrx
<DarthFrog> How about physically switching the monitors position? :-)
<progre55> hi people! why isnt filesharing not working? I right-click on a folder > properties > share > "configure file sharing", and nothing happens..
<c3l> DarthFrog: I cant get any setup to work where the screens are paralell in ubuntu, they are always clone now
<c3l> i could just swap the cabels, ( I want the biger one to the left ;) ) but as I cant get them pararell that wont help
<c3l> usually DVI-0 is at the top, and therefore the 'main' screen (dont know how to put it in other words), and DVI-1 below, but now theyre swaped, and I cant get them paralell...
<c3l> trying something, rebooting
<c3l> at least its booting fast=)
<c3l> how do you get the "multiple monitors" settings to work? its complaining over me not running 2 screens over 1 desktop, yeah well, cus I cant!
<c3l> noone here knowing something about kubuntus way of handling screens (when theres two of them
<crashev> !j2me
<Gintulis> hi, wtf, cant start KDM, only with recoveri mode, on boot normal and then manuol start KDM :/
<Tm_T> Gintulis: please don't use that acronym
<Byron> BluesKaj: I got X server running, but I don't have any 3d going on.
<BluesKaj> Byron, glxinfo | grep 3D
<BluesKaj> Byron, what's the output?
<Byron> BluesKaj: pastebin.com/UcNwNYni
<Byron> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/UcNwNYni (sorry, now it's a link)
<BluesKaj> Byron, install mesa-utils
<Byron> BluesKaj: Already installed
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: glxinfo is part of the mesa-utils
<spAd3> i just installed 10.04
<spAd3> but the installer crashed
<spAd3> while removing extra packages
<BluesKaj> yeah, i just remembered that, Byron :) ..which graphics card and which driver are you running?
<Byron> BluesKaj: nVidia GeForce 7600 GS with the -current driver
<spAd3> should i reinstall?
<Byron> spAd3: (1) Put everything on one line. Easier to read and follow along. (2) If you don't have anything installed, then yes, you probably should reinstall.
<spAd3> konqueror empties the text from the field that's why i use multiple lines
<BluesKaj> Byron, odd that you don't have 3d or dir ..I find that puzzling, because I had 3d and dir on my 7600gt ,before removing the card and installing it on our media server pc
<BluesKaj> with the nvidia-current driver
<spAd3> the installation was not completed (removing extra packages), how can i complete this process and what else was the installer supposed to do after this?
<Byron> BluesKaj: Right now, I am not using a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. When going through the Hardware Drivers tool, it tells me that it is using the Current Version driver (and is actively in use). When I try to enable compositing, it tells me that it was disabled by another application. It doesn't say which one, but says that something else suspended it.
<BluesKaj> Byron, with compiz  or desktop effects?
<Byron> BluesKaj: Desktop Effects
<Byron> BluesKaj: When I try to do "sudo nvidia-xconfig", it creates the xorg.conf file, but when I reboot, I don't have X anymore.
<BluesKaj> Byron, sudo nvidia-xconfig , this will write a new xconf file , but you should do it from the TTY with kdm/X  turned off , sudo service kdm stop
<c3l> when Im trying to install the proprietary ATI graphics drivers I get this error: "
<c3l> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<c3l> default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.32-22-generic; make sure that the version is being
<c3l> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<FloodBotK3> c3l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c3l> sorry spammy, but what could the issue be? I dont understand how to fix
<Byron> BluesKaj: OK. I was doing it from within X. I'll kill the desktop right now.
<Byron> BluesKaj: Just tried it. After trying to start KDM, I'm placed from TTY1 to TTY2
<Byron> BluesKaj: Doing "startx" after that fails
<Byron> BluesKaj: What about the following packages: libxcb-glx0 libxcb-glx0-dev libglitz-glx1 (should I install those?
<BluesKaj> Byron, perhaps , not sure
<BluesKaj> Byron, try this in the terminal , you might have some broken package remnants, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Byron> BluesKaj: OK
<Byron> BluesKaj: I installed those packages. I ran the command in Konsole and got no output.
<BluesKaj> yeah the last one won't give any output
<CartoonCat> hellos
<Byron> BluesKaj: Should I try nvidia-xconfig again?
<CartoonCat> someone told me about this package that would replace 'make install' with a apt compatible install, i have forgot what it was (it worked great, fixed my wireless module issue but then a recent kernel change blew it out again, now i need to revert to the latest compat-wireless)
<BluesKaj> Byron, it's worth a try , from the tty
<BluesKaj> CartoonCat, which kubuntu version?
<CartoonCat> BluesKaj: 10.04
<CartoonCat> or kernel? 2.6.32-22
<CartoonCat> from -21
<BluesKaj> CartoonCat, the networking app , which one ?
<CartoonCat> as it the network manager? i do not use one
<Byron> BluesKaj: there is something in the xorg.conf file which it does not like at all
<CartoonCat> this is a <driver> level issue, the one that 10.04 ships with has serious issues (times outs, drops, latency scyrocketing, etc)
<CartoonCat> compiling compat-wireless works great, gives me back all my toys at the same time. so i just need to figure out how to install it "apt friendly"
<BluesKaj> CartoonCat, broadcom ?
<CartoonCat> BluesKaj: compat-wireless is for atheros
<BluesKaj> Byron, maybe deleting xorg.conf then dropping to a tty and reconfiguring it
<CartoonCat> i will NEVER use a broadcom radio again
<BluesKaj> CartoonCat, does iwconfig show wlan0 info ?
<CartoonCat> >.<
<CartoonCat> BluesKaj: i do not need assistance in trouble shooting it, i KNOW what the problem is
<CartoonCat> BluesKaj: most AP's i try return with wlan0: direct probe to AP xx:xx:xx timed out
<CartoonCat> the ones that work, work like crap
<newbee> hello
<CartoonCat> I just need to CHANGE the driver, which I am ready to do (already compiled it up)
<newbee> I have a very weired problem#
<BluesKaj> CartoonCat, well, you haven't explained your problem / what network manager you are using. or the driver , so perhaps you may find a solution elsewhere or with someone else .
<CartoonCat> I jsut need to know what that apt friendly install method was
<newbee> my kubuntu does not recognize my wlan and lan anymore
<CartoonCat> BluesKaj: >.<
<newbee> they are not listed under /dev
<CartoonCat> I didnt ask for help solvng what I had already solved but thank you
<newbee> so I have not netowrk-connection anymore
<newbee> what can I do about it?
<Byron> BluesKaj: Would you know how I can view two files side by side in vi?
<BluesKaj> apt-friendly ? you mean a network manager like wicd, CartoonCat
<CartoonCat> BluesKaj: no, im looking for a apt friendly WAY of doing <make install>
<CartoonCat> it installs self compile software into apt so that apt can see it, work with it
<BluesKaj> make , make install doesn't work with apt afaik
<BluesKaj> CartoonCat, you mean an app which compiles from source, not included in the repositories
<lucitu> CartoonCat: install checkinstall and then instead of just make do checkinstall make ...
<CartoonCat> BluesKaj: exactly, THIS app replaces the 'make install' and DOES work with apt
<CartoonCat> lucitu: YES thats it, thank you
 * CartoonCat sends himself a email: Topic CHECKINSTALL =)
<lucitu> CartoonCat: np..checkinstall will create a deb pkg which you can then install with dpkg
<CartoonCat> lucitu: yes it will, i did this a few weeks ago and it worked perfectly, but a kernel upgrade blew it out, now i need to recompile (did) and now do checkinstall
<CartoonCat> oooh power bliped
<CartoonCat> this storm is going to be weee funs
<BluesKaj> CartoonCat, the apt reference confused me , and I haven't used checkinstall much.
<njathan> this may sound kinda cheasy.... but how do i find out my screen resolution? mine is a widescreen display.....
<oxymoron> njathan: You search on gogole :P
<BluesKaj> njathan, kmenu /system settings/display
<kleopatra> Hallo , hat einer kurz Zeit mir zu helfen?
<Byron> BluesKaj: I have the xorg.conf file which I had prior to the dist-upgrade. Using that one does not work and I've tried to use some of the Module entries with no luck
<kleopatra> is it german or english only chat?
<Byron> !ru | kleopatra
<ubottu> kleopatra: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tsimpson> kleopatra: this is english only, but there is #kubuntu-de for support in german language
<tsimpson> Byron: german != russian
<kleopatra> no problem, ive got a question: is there any way to find out hostname and domainname using the command ps?
<Byron> tsimpson: I didn't know of the -de, so -ru by default.
<tsimpson> kleopatra: no, ps just lists all the processes
<kleopatra> well i was quite sure that someone of my course did manage that ... we have to look up username, pid, command, hostname and domainame for all running processes. And somehow i need to use many subprocesses (we use java ) to run "id" "hostname" and "domainname" , today i could have a look to the code of somone else and he didnt use so many supproceeses, all he did was to read ps
<mouss1974> salut tous le monde
<BluesKaj> Byron, sometimes the default which is no xorg.config file , will work best...I didn't have one with my installation.
<dlan> salut à vous
<Byron> BluesKaj: that seems to be the only way I will have X. I also just installed compiz (which was not installed)
<tsimpson> kleopatra: well, ps can give you the username, pid and command of all processes, and because all processes are running on the same system, you only need to lookup the host/domain name once
<Byron> BluesKaj: I just changed the composition from OpenGL to Xrender. It will work, but it is sluggish as heck.
<BluesKaj> Byron, the kernel source driver for your graphics card provides X  afaik, xorg.conf isn't always necessary
<tsimpson> kleopatra: "ps aux" is probably the most verbose output you can get from ps, it includes most of the information you want
<kleopatra> well i know , even if i didnt do the best way, i should have used ps -eo pid,user,grou,stime,comm ... instead i used ps aux and parsed it
<DarthFrog> ps auxww
<Byron> BluesKaj: What is my kernel source package for nvidia-current driver?
<lucitu> Byron: why do you need compiz?  the KDE composting is superior imo
<Byron> lucitu: I agree, but I'm trying to get something working with my computer. I have X now, but no desktop effects working. I have no 3D.
<lucitu> Byron: what is your card make/model?
<Byron> lucitu: nVidia 7600 GS
<Byron> GeForce
<lucitu> Byron: are u trying the NV 195.136.xx from Nvidia?
<BluesKaj> Byron, that's it ..the nvidia-current , usually the default is the nouveau driver or nv , but that's just to get you to the desktop til you can install the right driver IMO
<Byron> I'm using nvidia-current for the driver, nothing else that I know of
<DarthFrog> Byron: Purge the nvidia-current drivers and try an earlier version
<lucitu> Byron: 195.36.24?
<BluesKaj> anyway , i have to go..stuff to do, BBL
<Byron> Thanks for the help, BluesKaj
<aalterego> Hey guys, I need some help installing WoW:WotLK.
<DarthFrog> Byron: try the nvidia-96 and nvidia-96-glx packages.
<Byron> lucitu: How do I check?
<Byron> DarthFrog: I was going to try the 180 as I recall that worked last time
<Byron> DarthFrog: Maybe it was the 176. do you suggest 96 still?
<DarthFrog> Then go for it.  It's obvious that the current drivers aren't working for you.
<DarthFrog> I'd suggest you try them all until you find one that works for you.  :-)
<Byron> DarthFrog: I'm going with your suggested 96 first
<DarthFrog> Byron:  I strongly suggest you purge the ones you currently have.
<aalterego> Anyone know how to install World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King?
<DarthFrog> That way they're gone and can't get in the way.
<lucitu> Byron: I got mine to work by getting the NV drivers directly..got rid of all modaliases* nouve
<lucitu> nouve* drives
<lucitu> drivers*
<DarthFrog> lucitu: the nv driver doesn't do 3D.
<DarthFrog> You need the nvidia drivers instead.
<lucitu> DarthFrog: the NV 195.36.24
<DarthFrog> lucitu: Then you'll have to be more precise in your statements.  There is an open source driver called nv.
<lucitu> DarthFrog: i said NV drivers != nv drivers
<DarthFrog> lucitu: And you don't think there's any ambiguity there?  :-)
<Byron> DarthFrog: 96 did it. THANK YOU \o/
<lucitu> DarthFrog: absolutely
<DarthFrog> Byron: You're very welcome.
<Byron> DarthFrog: But now I don't have Desktop Effects enabled.
<Byron> DarthFrog: err, I can't enable them
<DarthFrog> Byron: Why not?  (Not that I can help you with that_.
<Byron> DarthFrog: Let me get the error message in Pastebin for you
<Byron> DarthFrog: http://pastebin.com/V939x84R
<Byron> I just noticed that I do not have a "Modules" section in my xorg.conf file
<vbgunz> anyone know how to get nvidias powermizer to stay stuck at maximum performance? everytime I reboot, all my other settings stick but this one
<DarthFrog> Byron: This is just a wild-ass guess (I have an ATI card, not an nVidia one) but I'd play around with the nvidia-settings tool or whatever they give you to configure the driver.
<angelo> hello
<Byron> DarthFrog: I'm going to reboot it. It says that GLX is on and I have direct rendering. Something may not have taken effect just yet.
<Byron> DarthFrog: No, I sitll can't use OpenGL for Desktop Effects rendering
<DarthFrog> Byron: Sorry, I'm of no help to you for that.
<elwin> hello
<elwin> my dear friend
<vbgunz> Byron: you using the binary nvidia driver?
<Byron> vbgunz: I'm using nvidia-96 driver
<Byron> vbgunz: I have OpenGL running, but I can't get the Desktop Effects to work
<angelo> i have a problem with ubuntu software center
<angelo> when i click on install, it don't work
<vbgunz> Byron: not sure, I once had an issue not having desktop effects with the latest binary driver and I just purged everything nvidia, reinstalled the latest nvidia drivers from repos then installed the latest binary driver from nvidia direct. that worked for me
<Taravel> I have a C2D 1,6Ghz 2GbRAM ATI x1600 512Mb but Kubuntu is very slow...I disabled grafical effects and I changed the aria theme...any ideas ?
<angelo> i have a problem with audio
<Byron> vbgunz: I just installed everything with nvidia-96*
<angelo> when i start pc, the audio is always on mute
<vbgunz> Byron: this is what I did for myself and in the end I got the effects working http://paste.ubuntu.com/431240/
<la_poisse> Hi everybody
<vbgunz> Byron: the last line refers to a binary I downloaded from nvidia itself
<la_poisse> I have a nice crash when I try to load my session by KDM
<vbgunz> Byron: you can try just lines 1 and 2 and then see if effects work out for you. if not, you can try getting the latest binary driver from nvidia and see what happens
<la_poisse> x-terminal-emulator fatal IO error : client killed
<la_poisse> What is the problem with NVIDIA driver. I ve just correct a problem... with LibGL.so.1
<Byron> vbgunz: The driver won't work just yet, it's a known bug. As for the first 2, I didn't have the nvidia-glx packages. Just installed them and I will take a look right now
<la_poisse> Look at your .xsession-error
<la_poisse> Maybe you have the same problem as me
<la_poisse> the link of libGL.so.1
<la_poisse> point in the wrong direction
<la_poisse> you must remove the libGL.so.1 : rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<DarthFrog> Don't do that1
<la_poisse> you replace it with : ln -s /usr/lib/nvidia-current/libGL.so.195...
<DarthFrog> Don't do that!
<la_poisse> you replace it with : ln -s /usr/lib/nvidia-current/libGL.so.195... /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<DarthFrog> i.e. don't remove the libGL.so.1 file.  Rename it instead to something else.  That way you can back out of the fix if it doesn't work.
<la_poisse> Two points for you ! but you can go back with the reinstallation of the driver man... But more simple, it  s true
<la_poisse> So mine!
<la_poisse> x-terminal-emulator fatal IO error : client killed . I m unable to connect via kdm
<Rhoxus> :D
<la_poisse> Does it tell anything to someone?
<la_poisse> vbgunz : Do you succeed to correct your problem?
<Byron> Do I need nvidia-common?
<la_poisse> yep If you don t do a manual installation
<la_poisse> Byron nvidia-current sry
<la_poisse> Byron nvidia-current = last drver
<Byron> I know about that one, it doesn't work. I am asking about the nvidia-common package
<ads> *sweet* installed kubuntu 10.4 in vmware - system hangs during boot.
<ads> reproducable
<ads> ubuntu 10.4 works fine.
<la_poisse> not so fine sry to disapointyou
<la_poisse> I have a lot of trouble
<vbgunz> la_poisse: sorry, I didn't have the problem. Byron has it. Our drivers are different though, I use 185 and 195 whereas he said he uses the 96*
<la_poisse> o|
<la_poisse> ok
<la_poisse> Byron NVIDIA COMMON is the good one so!
<la_poisse> Byron can I see your .xsession-error
<Byron> la_poisse: Where is the .xsession-error file?
<la_poisse> /home/byron
<Byron> http://pastebin.com/5WDQvQAB
<Byron> vbgunz: I'm rebooting to try 185's drivers this time
<la_poisse> what is your graphic card
<Byron> 185 does not let me use my dual monitor setup
<Byron> Going down to 180
<la_poisse> ok
<la_poisse> it seems to be a org.conf problem
<K350> shutdown, reboot etc in the kmenu doesn't work. I've to use shutdown in the terminal. How do I solve this?
<la_poisse> xorg.conf sry
<daweed> hello
<daweed> good morning
<daweed> my mplayer on kubuntu doesnot work well doesnot show any video what can i do?
<la_poisse> because the xsession-error is ok
<Byron> 180 failed at giving me X
<Byron> I think 96 will be the only option for me
<la_poisse> Byron can I see your lspci
<la_poisse> result
<la_poisse> get me your org.conf, i look at it too
<la_poisse> Xorg.conf , i have difficult with X today
<SandGorgon> has anybody customized kate to behave like textmate (snippets and all)... could you share your config directory ?
<la_poisse> Why is it so difficult to get a simple display system ? sometimes I cry on the easyness of W$ for this
<la_poisse> f... XORG
<Byron> la_poisse: http://pastebin.com/9PmqYZYT
<daweed> my mplayer on kubuntu doesnot work well doesnot show any video what can i do?
<alakoo> daweed: you might be lacking codecs
<alakoo> make sure you have "ubuntu-restricted-extras" installed
<Byron> I'm out for now. BBL
<la_poisse> Byron so I see one NVidia card 600 GS Driver : 195.36.24
<Pici> The package is 'kubuntu-restricted-extras', if you are using Kubuntu primarily,.
<alakoo> it doesn't really make any difference iirc
<la_poisse> Byron 7600 GS : try to work with the last driver
<starslights> oh bad, a segfault in desktop lucid right now
<la_poisse> if only that was a segfault
<starslights> hang on it's on create the backtrace
<starslights> but it retart the desktop but with a few application up the sceen instead all in taskbar, it's first time i  see this bug
<la_poisse> I have a nice one me...
<la_poisse> x-terminal-emulator fatal IO error : client killed . I m unable to connect via kdm
<la_poisse> starslights does it tell you something
<starslights> well it can't install all debug symbol but have 2 stars, i will report and give you the link,
<starslights> yes la_poisse
<starslights> would you i pastbin ?
<starslights> while it will send to KDE only by this way
<la_poisse> I cannot pastebin because I need to kill my session
<starslights> la_poisse:  http://pastebin.com/psSc4YPS
<la_poisse> but this is the only pertinent information ...
<starslights> you want anoter host ?
<starslights> it's quite enoying, 90 % are restarted on right place and a few disapear
<la_poisse> sometimes  another operating system ....
<la_poisse> it s too much technical for me ... sry I can t help u ...
<starslights> no problem, reported to KDE, it's after 3 days running and first time i have it,
<la_poisse> do you ever see mine?
<la_poisse> starslights x-terminal-emulator fatal IO error : client killed
<la_poisse>  I m unable to connect via kdm
<la_poisse> startx is ok
<starslights> well don't get what your mean but it's ok, i was able to restart my 2 applications missing at restart
<la_poisse> starslights I have that message in xsession-errors when I try to launch a session via kdm. I m asking if you have an idea on how correct it
<starslights> look like most karmic are fixed yet , it was my fear , beacause the application who not started mostly crashed the desketop but now work fine
<aalterego> Can anyone help me install Wrath of the Lich King? No matter what I try, nothing works...
<aalterego> I'm a Linux noob...
<starslights> if it's what i has early, i just reinstall , updated and install graphical driver fater that, so it always worked but i had bad surprise and i can't help you , sorry
<DarthFrog> !wine | aalterego
<ubottu> aalterego: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<aalterego> I'm using WINE and PlayOnLinux
<la_poisse> do you try that http://silverpenpub.net/games/how-to-install-wrath-of-the-lich-king-on-linux
<starslights> i think their a bug and if graphical driver driver are installed early as all update. it can't boot. but now i never has any problem anymore and be reallyx happy
<aalterego> I know POL uses WINE, and so it seems WINE is not working.
<aalterego> I've tried multiple walkthroughs for it, none seem to work for me.
<DarthFrog> aalterego: Have you checked out Cedega?  http://www.transgaming.org
<starslights> nope , i use alternate LVM, and i want more stable as possible while run as server
<starslights> brb
<la_poisse> starslights It was my idea too. And I have the problem with a LOT of machine. I cry on the easness of W$ sometimes
<DarthFrog> aalterego: http://www.cedega.com/gamesdb/games/view.html?game_id=5154
<la_poisse> bye
<aalterego> Hmm, I'll try all that stuff. If they don't work, I'll be back...heh
<aalterego> thanks
<BenPA> hi all ... having trouble getting my quickcam to work ... dmesg reconizes the cam but it wont work on camorama or cheese ... says camera not found ... any suggestions
<BenPA> hi all ... having trouble getting my quickcam to work ... dmesg reconizes the cam but it wont work on camorama or cheese ... says camera not found ... any suggestions
<areichman> hello, I'm looking for some help in getting audio over HDMI working in 10.04. I've found a few sets of instructions online but nothing seems to get it working
<Gerrit> Hi, I'm having problems playing wmv (at http://nos.nl/nieuws/live/journaal24/wmv/ ). With xine-plugin, I can play it but I don't know how to make it fullscreen. Without xine-plugin, I get only a black screen. I have w64codecs and mozilla-plugin-vlc and totem-mozilla.
<aalterego> cedega costs money...=(
<BenPA> hi all ... having trouble getting my quickcam to work ... dmesg reconizes the cam but it wont work on camorama or cheese ... says camera not found ... any suggestions
<oxymoron> How da :::::::::::::::::::::....................... is it possible that Dolphin detect a file but when trying to remove or rename it, it says the file cannot be found xD
<areichman> oxymoron: sounds like a permissions problem. Maybe you have read access but not write or execute (whichever one is necessary to move the file)
<areichman> although I thought it would tell you there was a permissions problem if that was the case... I'm not sure. Maybe try adding the permissions and see if it works then
<oxymoron> areichman: No its NOT, the problem is that the name contained the char "”" and some wierd idiot made it convert to utf-8 or something like that with "?" char or something.
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. I need to buy a new graphics card. Ive had no problems with Nvidia but ive heard some people have had problems with ATI in the past. Is it safe to buy ATI cards these days or?
<Hazamonzo> Is there something down to support and such?
<oxymoron> areichman: Dolphin sees the files but in terminal I can find it with ls -l but cannot do sudo rm or sudo mv
<DarthFrog> Hazamonzo: I have an ATI 5770.  Works ferpectly.
<Hazamonzo> DarthFrog: Okay. Thats one so far :)
<areichman> oxymoron: how odd. I don't know how you would go about fixing that
<areichman> maybe start dolphin as root?
<DarthFrog> Hazamonzo: My Mythbuntu system has an on-board ATI graphics.  I'm using the HDMI output to feed my TV.
<tom___> BenPa is it a quickcam connect?
<oxymoron> areichman: I got that freaking problem before but I dont know how to fix because Linux SEEEs the file but I cannot do ANYTHING with it and I have full write and read access to it. It happens when people on Kopete send files containing †„” chracters, seriously ... crappy programmers. Worst is that Kubuntu cannot remove it or anything.
<BenPA> tom__:yes
<oxymoron> areichman: Well sudo rm s\?tt brev.doc should work but cannot esacpe ? character and its not the one either :S
<areichman> oxymoron: did you file a bug report? It'll go a lot further than denigrating other peoples code on irc
<tom___> BenPa could you look up via lsusb please? 046d:08d9  is my model (IM/connect)
<BenPA> tom__: Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Web
<oxymoron> areichman: I dont care who done the bug or code, its still some incompent idiot who made the problem. I think they dont only need curage and support for their good job, they need to know when they suck and cannot do things properly.
<areichman> oxymoron: that's what a bug report is for, letting somebody know something they've written may have a problem. Insulting people on irc just makes people upset and not willing to listen to you.
<areichman> and then legitimate problems don't get solved, which nobody wants
<areichman> so, did you file a bug report?
<BenPA> tom__: sorry ... ID 046d:0850 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Web
<oxymoron> areichman: Bug report doesnt feel good at all and most of the times nobody even look on the bug report you do. I havent insulted anyone in person, I just say its something that doesnt work and it sukcs
<Hazamonzo> Any other ATI success stories / problems?
<tom___> BenPa I'm sorry we have different models then, I don't have any experience with your model
<BenPA> tom__: did you have to do something special to get yours to work?
<oxymoron> areichman: I do a file report this itme, but last time I guess.
<areichman> oxymoron: I've contributed code to KDE and I _do_ feel insulted right now. I'm trying to help you but saying things like 'incompentent idiot' and 'crappy programmer' doesn't do anything to help
<areichman> oxymoron: link me to the bug report?
<tom___> BenPa: with some applications I had to run the following in the terminal: export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<tom___> BenPa: but I don't think this will work with yours
<oxymoron> areichman: Well I am sorry if youre feeling insulted then :/ I am so freaking tired of all important things in Kubuntu or ANY distro on GNU/Linux plattform that should just work and I hate to hear when people put the responsibility on like Adobe and closed source for Flash, thats not an excuse even if Flash is a really complex example. Overall KDE is a REALLY good desktop nad many things work wonderful, but important things that
<oxymoron> I use daily doesnt just work as you expect them to do. Windows and Apple is even worse. I dont know if I am able to because I havet knowledge enough, but to design my own OS that WORKS flawless no matter what.
<oxymoron> areichman: And yes I link it when created it ;)
<aalterego> Okay, well I still need help installing WotLK.
<Mamarok> oxymoron: if you want to blame somebody, blame the crappy windos ISO encoding, Rename the file and use UTF-8 systemwide should solve that problem.
<areichman> oxymoron: linked it where? I just want to take a look at it and see if I can help
<areichman> thank you Mamarok :-)
<Mamarok> that is certainly not a KDE problem, but bad Windows encoding style
<aalterego> I have the tangible disc in my drive (is missing the installer files, only has Installer.exe and DirectX), as well as a mounted "disc" with all the files in it in my user folder.
<BenPA> tom__: yes, did not work
<BenPA> tom__: which model do you have?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: KDE, WIndows, Kubuntu, Linux Core whatever, it doesnt work.
<Mamarok> oxymoron: well,m if you can see the file with ls -la you can also earse it, else I fear for your filesystem
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Well alright, I take it here then. What are my options, I jsut want to remove the file, I got it again through Kopete with good name ...
<Mamarok> oxymoron: extension?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Thats so strange about this, I can see it but I cannot delete it.
<oxymoron> Mamarok: .doc extension xD
<BenPA> tom__: which model do you have?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: could you please pastebin a screenshot? I might be able to tell you
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Yes sure ;) One sec
<Mamarok> well, rm *.doc in that particular foilder should do the trick, provided you have the permissions
<Mamarok> check there is no read only flag
<Mamarok> and no other files with that extension
<ofirk_> I don't mind that there is no support for other encodings other than UTF-8, but dolphin should provide a way to rename those files
<oxymoron> Mamarok: With ls -l I got this: "-rw-r--r-- 1 oxymoron oxymoron    25600 2010-05-10 12:41 s?tt brev.doc"
<Mamarok> you obviously havbe no permissions to remove it
<Mamarok> have*
<Mamarok> the ? is in a diamond, right?
<Mamarok> crappy windows encoding, as I said
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Ah well I thought I changed premission on it but I remember that wasnt possible because the file doesnt exist :D
<oxymoron> Mamarok: And yes in a diamond ;)
<ofirk_> Mamarok: what permission he need in order to remove the file?
<oxymoron> I got this problem before but I dont remember how I removed it.
<ofirk_> oxymoron: you need the file, or you are willing to remove it?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: you can, move all other files starting with s elsewhere, the use tab completion, and of course sudo chown to change the permissions
<oxymoron> ofirk_: I just want to remove it, have another "good" copy of it with nice filename ...
<Mamarok> tab completion will give you s?tt\ brev.doc probably
<Mamarok> with the ' in a diamond
<Mamarok> the ?
<oxymoron> Well I type rm s and press tab but it cannot find xD
<ofirk_> oxymoron: the rm *.doc that Mamarok suggested doesn't work for you?
<Mamarok> try renaming it forst, sudo rename s >tab cxompletion>
<Mamarok> first*
<oxymoron> ofirk_: Well then other files disappear xD
<Mamarok> oxymoron: why don't you move the others elsewuhere first, then?
<ofirk_> oxymoron: so move them to another folder, rm *.doc, and move them back...
<ofirk_> lol
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Unfortunatly I have svn folder which starts on s which I dont want to remove xD
<oxymoron> ofirk_: LOL :D
<ofirk_> but rm *.doc will remove only doc files
<oxymoron> hmm now my real file disappeared :(
<Mamarok> oxymoron: well, then get a better file organisation first, adding a svn folder in there is maybe a silly idea, downloaded files belond to $HOME/Downloads
<Mamarok> and a svn folder certainly not
<Mamarok> oxymoron: you must want to try, of course, else don't even start asking for help...
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Well sometimes I download files from Kopete to home oflder because its standard path it goes too when downloading from MSN :P
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<oxymoron> Mamarok: And dont blame my directory structure, I have really good structure on my computer.
<oxymoron> I hope youre happy now because my other REAL .doc file disappeared :(
<Mamarok> oxymoron: well, you argue it to be too compilated etc. and KDEs fualt, but you made the error in the first place, put your downloads in the correct place to start with, default is never /home
<oxymoron> But I succesfully removed the other one now :P
<Mamarok> oxymoron: why should I be happy? Just don't balem others for something you did yourself
<Mamarok> blame*
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I didnt do it? I wasnt renamed it too bad encoding? :S
<Mamarok> of course rm *.doc will erase all files called *.doc, that is something you know, you are not such a beginner
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Well yes but the file disappeared before that.
<oxymoron> It wasnt really important document but still it disappeared like some other folder did before when tryong CVS.
<oxymoron> I was needed to manually do grep on my hardrive :S
<Mamarok> CVS? What does CVS have to do with that now?
<Mamarok> don't you mix up things a bit too much?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Well I isntalled CVS, then I removed CVS folder and then my REAL folder that CVS pointed to was deleted as well :S
<oxymoron> Its still about files :P
<Mamarok> which has nothing to do with that badly encoded file at all
<oxymoron> Anyway its not my fault this time.
<Mamarok> make a better file structure in your home, that is a frinedly suggestion
<oxymoron> No, but another problem with file handling. What I mean is that file handling doesnt work as it should in Linux.
 * Mamarok gives up
<Mamarok> oxymoron: which is just not true, don't put the blame on Linux, it does file handling better than many other systems
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Well it cannot handle Windows iso encoding properly, is that Windows or Linux fault? :P
<Mamarok> that is definitely ISO's and Windows fault, ISO is completely obsolete, and renaming files is a dash in Linux, proviced you download your files to the right place to gain time
<oxymoron> I dont say I like iso-8859-1, I hate it when coding websites but it works if its uses good :P
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I wish my default folders where correct in Kopete, Firefox, Chromium and so on from the beginning.
<Mamarok> it is obsolete by almost 20 years, sadly still widely used because of WIndows inability to switch tu UTF earlier
<Mamarok> oxymoron: well, all my downloads go to $HOME/Downloads, and that is easy to put in the settings, most of the above mentioned applications do download to the correct place by default
<oxymoron> It always start at ~ folder and I am lazy, dont want to choose folder it should go to right place right away and cannot see any settings for that in Kopete, not found it yet anyway :P
<ofirk_> Mamarok: actually, I think that Linux does support other file encodings, but dolphin isn't
<oxymoron> ofirk_: So its a KDE issue xD
<areichman> Can anybody help me get audio over HDMI working?
<ofirk_> it's interesting to check if nautilus knows how to handle these type of files...
<Mamarok> oxymoron: no, don't blame a whole desktop for one app
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Well one desktop should/could provide a way isolating ONE app so it dont effect others :P
<ofirk_> areichman: I will try :)
<oxymoron> And then one app affect my experience of my desktop.
<areichman> ofirk_: thank you! I've been searching online for almost a week now and can't seem to fix it
<oxymoron> Dont misunderstand me though, I like Linux and Kubuntu/KDE mostly.
<Mamarok> but then, I would never even think of loading a file over such an insecure media as instant messaging in the first place
<areichman> the HDMI device is listed in phonon but when I test it there's no sound output
<ofirk_> Mamarok, oxymoron: it is probably a KDE spec or something... but it makes sense since it is a very old file encoding...
<Mamarok> oxymoron: then stop blaming others, make sure you are not to blame at all, and then make a friendly bug report.
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Well say that to my IM buddies ... Its not me that send documents, photos and so on over IM clients nwtwork :P
<Mamarok> ofirk_: I had a few such files and was always able to rename those in the command line, I wouldn't do this with Dolphin anyway, cli is faster
<ofirk_> areichman: the HDMI cable goes to speaker or a TV?
 * robinr wonders if he really killed nepomuk or if it will come back and haunt hime
<biad> HEY how do you adjust resolutions?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: whatever... could we go back to support and set the chat to where it belongs?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Theres always someone to blame :P I just cannot tolerate people always point the subject forward always. Then if I WOULD ask the one who made the bug from the begiining, I AM sure he will point it to someone elsee :P
<ofirk_> biad: go to System Settings -> Display
<areichman> ofirk_: directly to the TV. I have other devices plugged in the same way and audio works
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Well sure, I have a list of things I want to make work :P
<Mamarok> robinr: disable it in the Systemsettings -ADvanced tab -> Desktop search, that should not come back then
<oxymoron> First of all, how do I setup my DV cam for Firewire to work in SKype and ANY IM client? :)
<biad> wer is system settings?
<biad> *where
<Mamarok> oxymoron: not a clue, I don't use those
<ofirk_> areichman: so you have a graphic card with an HDMI output?
<areichman> ofirk_: it's built in to the motherboard: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family)
<Mamarok> biad: in the main menu, there should be an icon with crossed tools
<biad> oh found it.. scroll down.
<Mamarok> probably second or third from top in the menu
<biad> how do you get kubuntu to full screen in viralbox?
<Mamarok> biad: viralbox?
<biad> *or whatever they call it
 * maco pokes Mamarok
<biad> virtal matchien
<Mamarok> virtualbox you mean?
<maco> Mamarok: we have visitors in u-w :)
<biad> yaya
<robinr> Mamarok: I  hope so
<programer-L> hi
<biad> how do you get kubuntuto full scren?
<programer-L> why i can't send to channel ##c++?
<ofirk_> areichman: ok. you said that other devices are connected at the same way and working.
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I am able to make it work in Kino but anywhere else :P So I guess Linux Core finds it but V4L or V4L2 cannot forward the signal properly, and I am not sure if VLoopback working as it should, I think its enabled with modprobe.
<areichman> ofirk_: yes, a cable box and an AppleTV
<areichman> I know the TV is capable of this, it's my computer not outputting it for some reason
<oxymoron> "FATAL: Module vloopback not found."
<biad> how do you get kubuntuto full scren?
<ofirk_> areichman: did you try to enable all channels in KMix?
<ofirk_> areichman: ... and turn the volume up
<areichman> ofirk_: yes, I went into the settings and showed all of the channels (~15 of them), unmuted all of them and turned them all up
<biad> how do you get kubuntuto full scren?
<biad> how do you get kubuntuto full scren?
<areichman> I also went into phonon in System Settings and preferred HDMI over everything else
<Mamarok> biad: please type correctly, it's Kubuntu, and I don't know, I don't use virtualbox
<oxymoron> Then I think its a bug I cannot change icons in systray plasmoid for Wine apps :P
<ofirk_> areichman: so the problem is not with the TV or the cable, since you know other devices to work with them
<oxymoron> Then if I use Cairo-dock video output doesnt work anymore in Phonon based apps xD
<biad> Kubnutotu?
<areichman> ofirk_: correct. I Just don't know how to get my computer to output audio over HDMI
<oxymoron> Most problems are knows long time but nobody have fixed it ...
<Mamarok> oxymoron: you are welcome to give a hand, a day has only 24 hours, even for developers...
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Where to start? :P
<elisionista> good evening.
<ofirk_> areichman: can you pastebin the output of aplay -l and aplay -L
<Mamarok> oxymoron: well, bug triaging is a goo start, so are junior jobs
<Mamarok> oxymoron: kde.org, there is a contribute link on top
<biad> Kubnutotu?
<elisionista> I'm having a problem with my recently installed kubuntu, the grafic composition does not work
<biad> ok kubuntu
<biad> :-)
 * Mamarok gets some food
<biad> *slaps self
<oxymoron> Mamarok: :) Then I am curious, how is the communication between protocols, apps, services and so on? I mean does Cairo Dock team communicate with uhm lets say nouveau team or KDE with Gnome? :P
<biad> leaves the channel sadly
<biad> no helph ere
<elisionista> I have installed the proprietary drivers
<areichman> ofirk_: http://pastebin.com/zZbAw9sP
<elisionista> can anyone help me with that?
<puyehue74> hi everybody, I'm having a annoying situation on my Lucid,I can't sort the
<puyehue74> list view by clicking on the column header
<Mamarok> oxymoron: cairo dock is a KDE app? I don't think so
<puyehue74> maybe somebody else have been having the same problem
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Depends, but no not native KDE app :P
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I just wonder over all if developers communicate over different teams? :)
<oxymoron> Because that could explain why things doesnt work sometimes if nvidia drivers is incompatible with lets say Kwin, PLymouth or something like that.
<oxymoron> Sorry I meant nouveau drivers.
<ofirk_> areichman: try to run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install speaker-test (to install speaker-test)
<areichman> ofirk_: speaker-test is already installed. What should I try?
<ofirk_> areichman: speaker-test -Dplughw:0,3
<ofirk_> areichman: you supposed to hear static noise
<areichman> there's no sound output, although lots of statistics display
<areichman> ofirk_: are there certain statistics you'd liketo see?
<oxymoron> In other words it exist incompatibilty inside the OS and desktop because all apps are isolated and non-communicative with other apps and protocols :P If you use Dragon PLayer and try it and then VLC and try it, its two complete different experiences and hence its the same thing you want to do mostly, watch video.
<AnnaZ> hello dudes. my FAT32 partition which has been used on Windows apparently mounts with the wrong codepage.
<AnnaZ> how do i fix it?
<ofirk_> areichman: just try to hear from your TV some noise
<Mamarok> oxymoron: different teams as in?
<areichman> ofirk_: there's no noise
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Well, Nouveau, ATI, KDevelop, Wine, Amarok and so on ;)
<Mamarok> oxymoron: the graphical drivers are usually depending on the X server, not on the desktop you run it with
<Mamarok> so I doubt that it would make any difference between the apps
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Well then graphical driver developers should talk to X server developers then :)
<Mamarok> if there is a bug with a graphical driver it should be reported to the x.org team rather than the individual apps, the apps use what is provided by X
<Mamarok> oxymoron: or they to us?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Yes ;)
<oxymoron> Communication is A and O
<Mamarok> oxymoron: still, you miss the point, the apps use what is provided
<Mamarok> oxymoron: and of course there is communication, but not with the desktop apps and X, but rather KWin with X, since we use KWin, not X directly
<ofirk_> areichman: can you try this speaker-test -Dhdmi -c2 -r48000 -FS16_LE
<ofirk_> areichman: and this speaker-test -Dhdmi -c6 -r192000 -FS32_LE
<Mamarok> oxymoron: please do some reading in techbase,kde,org, that might help you understand, especially teh API docs
<Mamarok> s/,/./
<Mamarok> OK, food time,for real now
<areichman> ofirk_: nothing from either command
<AnnaZ> duuuuudes -.-
<oxymoron> ofirk_, Mamarok: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237164
<AnnaZ> i have a question above -.-
<oxymoron> !ask | AnnaZ
<ubottu> AnnaZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jcgs> Hi, My network manager has had a head fit after a filed resume from suspend, now says "network management disabled" . what do i do to get it working again?
<AnnaZ> i said it's above. and i suppose the question really is trivial and everyone just ignores me.
<jcgs> i managed to get network running my editing /etc/network/interfaces
<oxymoron> AnnaZ: Oh I am sorry, I wasnt see your message above :$
<AnnaZ> i have kubuntu 10.4 btw
<ofirk_> areichman: I am sorry, but I don't know how to continue from here
<puyehue74> Somebody else has problems trying to sort a list view by clicking on the column header?
<ofirk_> areichman: if you want, you can try to replace alsa as suggested in http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=59877 for NVidia card holders
<areichman> ofirk_: that's all right, I've spent the last week doing the same things. Thanks for trying
<AnnaZ> i could make a manual mountpoint in fstab or so, but i'd be interested in a more general solution, i.e. have kde or whatever is responsible for mounting in session know automatically what codepage windows fat32 partitions are supposed to have.
<ofirk_> oxymoron: there is an older bug http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165044
<areichman> ofirk_: I don't have an nvidia card, though
<ofirk_> oxymoron: and also bug 510018 is talking about the same thing
<AnnaZ> areichman: what are you trying to accomplish? hdmi sound?
<areichman> AnnaZ: yes. Any thoughts?
<AnnaZ> areichman: does it work for you on windows?
<areichman> AnnaZ: I don't know, I don't use Windows. I'd imagine it does, though. The card I have supports it
<AnnaZ> areichman: what card?
<AnnaZ> areichman: have you routed your soundcard's digital output with a wire to your gpu?
<areichman> Intel 82801IJ (ICH10 Family)
<areichman> AnnaZ: no discrete GPU, all integrated intel
<oxymoron> ofirk_: Well even worse then, developers doesnt care about fixing that ... if I understand all comments on that bug report.
<AnnaZ> areichman: well then it should probably be wired properly. probably.
<ofirk_> oxymoron: just noticed that I reported it... lol
<areichman> AnnaZ: I have no idea about the wiring. I just assumed it was all done properly
<AnnaZ> areichman:  ok... question from there on is how to make soundchip output spdif sound. perhaps you have to disable some other output for it to work, because routing possibilities within hd audio chips are somehow limited. differently though.
<ofirk_> oxymoron: yeah, they say that those encodings are old and therefore shouldn't be supported
<oxymoron> ofirk_: Haha :P Well I am not sure but I think I have reported it long time ago. THis happened to me long time ago in KDE 3.5 I think it was. I thought this kind of basic things were fixed by now ...
<areichman> AnnaZ: how would I disable other audio outputs?
<AnnaZ> areichman: don't be surprised if enabling spdif disables your stereo output.
<oxymoron> ofirk_: What, iso8859-1 isnt that old ...
<AnnaZ> areichman: i don't know. i don't have a single hda codec in my household.
<areichman> AnnaZ: I can live with that, as long as I end up with the hdmi working
<AnnaZ> areichman: i'd split testing into two parts. if you can find a soundcard, amplifier, whatever device with spdif input somewhere, first use it to check whether you get spdif output.
<AnnaZ> from there whether it gets digested into hdmi-audio by the graphics part of the mainboard.
<puyehue74> oxymoron: Hi I'm running lucid 64 and clicking on the column header has no efect on the sort order ( dolphin list view a nd kmail classic view )
<areichman> AnnaZ: The same TV I'm trying to get HDMI working with has spdif, I just don't have the cable...
<puyehue74> oxymoron: Have you heard about this issue behore?
<oxymoron> puyehue74: It works for me with Lucid x64 with clicking on sort columns in dolphins list view
<oxymoron> puyehue74: Sorry havent heard about it.
<AnnaZ> areichman: does it have a tulip plug spdif or an optical spdif?
<AnnaZ> aka rca jack
<puyehue74> oxymoron: thanks
<areichman> AnnaZ: not an RCA jack, looks a bit like a small phone jack with most of blocked off and the rest glwoing red
<AnnaZ> ok it's optical.
<jcgs> any joy with my question?
<oxymoron> Hmm, full screen in Dragon Player doesnt work, image freezes :P
<AnnaZ> areichman:  i suggest looking around it, there is likely to be a single rca digital audio plug near it. it can be yellow or white
<oxymoron> Hmm doesnt work in VLC or Kaffeine either :P
<areichman> AnnaZ: the only thing that looks like an RCA jack are 6 3.5mm jacks
<AnnaZ> areichman: oh i'm sorry and apparently intel's graphic chip does it differently. there might be a separate hdmi endpoint on the hd audio chip, but there seems to be yet another endpoint within the graphics adapter.
<AnnaZ> there might not be any connection within those and you would see this graphic chip endpoint as a distinct sound device, IF it were to work.
<jcgs> ???
<AnnaZ> areichman: i suggest asking in #alsa, they are more likely to know.
<areichman> AnnaZ: thank you very much, I'll do that
<error_> hy, can you tell where sis mirage 3 3D driver can be found? thx
<Byron> la_poisse: hello
<la_poisse> hi
<Byron> I just noticed that you said something to me as I logged off earlier.
<Byron> What about my 7600 GS card?
<Alarm>  hello . i freshly installed my ubuntu with no errors at all. the problem i have is that it takes ages until i see the login screen
<Reign1> how to downgrade from kdebase-workspace 4:4.4 to 4:4.3?
<Alarm>  i removed the splash from the grup.config file but i havent seen any errors .neither in any log file. how can i locate what is increasing that much the boot time  ?
<Alarm-> alright, just added bootchart. i saw that udevd and upstart-udev-br start and continue running for over 100sec .
<eagles0513875> hey guys how can i get rid of an error in apt where it says faulty segmentation tree
<eagles0513875> nm i fixed it
<Reign1> how to downgrade from kdebase-workspace 4:4.4 to 4:4.3?
<eagles0513875> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<eagles0513875> Reign1: hehe not what i was expecting hehe :( i usually never downgrade
<Reign1> well i have problems with this, as some plasmoids like adjustableclock doesnt work with 4:4.4, its missing /usr/include/plasmaclock
<Reign1> etc..
<BenPA> identify b3310v3
<Mamarok> Reign1: I wonder where you got those 4.4.4 package from... 4.4.3 has only just been released
<Mamarok> and only in the backports PPA for Lucid
<Reign1> dont remember now
<Reign1> question is how do i get back to 4:4.3
<oxymoron> How to downgrade from KDe 4.4 to 3.5? :D * Just kidding *
<harjot> GUys ever since i upgraded my computer to 10.04, its been runnig very slowly, and is extremely unresponsice
<harjot> ve
<harjot> Any ideas on whats wrong?
<harjot> I was on kubuntu 9.10/9.04 before
<AnnaZ> mhmm. i have had the opposite experience.
<AnnaZ> but perhaps you'd want to install lshw and post its output through pastebin or so.
<harjot> AnnaZ: me?
<AnnaZ> well yes.
<AnnaZ> there really isn't any hint on why anything could be slower with the information you have given (none)
<harjot> I can hear the hard drive strain more now than it did on 9.10, it seems its writing to swap
<eagles0513875> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: wahts the package name of the latest nvidia driver
<harjot> AnnaZ: Is there a reason for why the computer may be writing to swap alot more now?
<AnnaZ> harjot: i can't think of any immediately.
<AnnaZ> i suggest you look at the virtual size of specific applications e.g. on the kde system activity monitor
<AnnaZ> and report here which ones are the top consumers and with what amount.
<harjot> firefox takes up 355 mb
<harjot> the most
<harjot> but its still slow without
<AnnaZ> memory or vsize?
<harjot> Memory
<AnnaZ> vsize is a bit more interesting.
<harjot> I did an upgrade, is it worth me doing a full install again?
<harjot> Because plasma didnt come with the upgrade so im assuming something mucked up
<AnnaZ> how much ram do you have anyway if you're too lazy for lshw?
<AnnaZ> yuck.
<harjot> about 2gb
<AnnaZ> this is more than plenty.
<harjot> But I can hear the hard drive
<AnnaZ> you should have absolutely 0 swap use.
<harjot> So that means ram isnt being used
<AnnaZ> post your output of "free"
<harjot> ok just a sec
<harjot> do i need to pastebin? or can i do it here?
<AnnaZ> if it's just 5 lines, i don't think anyone will mind.
<harjot>             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<harjot> Mem:        957252     598348     358904          0      18216     190884
<harjot> -/+ buffers/cache:     389248     568004
<harjot> Swap:      2763140     274588    2488552
<FloodBotK3> harjot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harjot> AnnaZ: the floodbot minded
<AnnaZ> you only seem to have 1gb of ram, but its use pattern seems absolutely fine.
<AnnaZ> you have a very minor amount of swap use, however it can sound that much heavier if harddisk access became slower for some reason, like loss of dma capability...
<harjot> Then why does the hd make so much noise
<AnnaZ> however i absolutely cannot see how this can have happened.
 * genii sips and thinks about SMART monitoring
<harjot> Hmm i think reinstall should fix
 * AnnaZ looks at harjot, then peeks meaningfully at genii, then again at harjot
<AnnaZ> ((are we in #kubuntu-rp?))
<genii> AnnaZ: I have not the energy to dissuade a reinstall if they believe that is what is required.
<harjot> lol
<harjot> Ive been advised that the upgrade thing doesnt work too well
<harjot> i had to install plasma by hand
<AnnaZ> well it won't make anything worse, but i kind of prefer to know what the proper source of the problem is.
<harjot> To be honest, same with me
<AnnaZ> then it's a no reinstall route i suppose.
<harjot> But this is just annoying it takes for ever to launch terminal and commands
<harjot> to show the info part it doesnt come up instantly
<AnnaZ> whip out smartmontools and hdtune and stuff.
<harjot> I suppose the upgrade didnt go so well and not eeverything was installed or upgraded
<la_poisse> are you here byron
<AnnaZ> mhm if there is some distinct problem, it might show up in the logs...
<djustice> rawr. my webcam worked this morning. (vlc/kamoso/v4l). but now i went and tried omegle, and now i cant get my webcam back on. -.-
<harjot> The logs are taking way to long to load
<harjot> this is repeated a few times
<harjot> May 10 22:49:49 mandip-desktop avahi-daemon[906]: last message repeated 2 times
<harjot> s/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb1/1-2
<harjot> May 10 22:13:21 mandip-desktop kernel: [39739.385649] [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation -12!
<harjot> anyway gtg cya all
#kubuntu 2010-05-11
<seattlegaucho> does anyone know why the  ~/.xsession-errors became so verbose after moving to Lucid?
<seattlegaucho> ie: now it records every keyboard short cut I press (ie: Alt+Tab to switch windows)
<seattlegaucho> ... among other useless info
<AnnaZ> at least it's not gigabyte per hour sized like a couple of years ago...
<AnnaZ> which happened when you didn't have a serial wacom plugged in -.-
<seattlegaucho> AnnaZ: I'm more worried about catching real messages among the spam ... karmic was OK ... not sure why and upgrade has to triple the noise
<seattlegaucho> *an
<Zorael> In which package are Konqueror's debugging symbols?
<Zorael> (kdebase-dbg)
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<ubuntu> in my laptop the keyboard does not work when loged in kde, but works when logged in console mode, can anyone help me to solve this problem
<endimion> hello world
<Typos_King> allo :P
<endimion> so I have been having an issue lately.... I'm using an external amplifier linked through USB it's working OS side and with every apps integrated to KDE
<endimion> but not the rest e.g. firefox, vlc, etc
<AnnaZ> aaah k.
<AnnaZ> i suppose #alsa will help you there.
<Typos_King> endimion:   not having an amplifier hooked here myself, can't say :|
<AnnaZ> do you mean an external soundcard?
<endimion> nah an harman/kardon audio video receiver
<AnnaZ> ehr and what function exactly is it performing?
<AnnaZ> do you have audio connection going to it or usb only?
<endimion> USB only it's made for it.... you know it's one of those home theatre amplifier.... USB is the best connection I cangetbut not the rest e.g. firefox, vlc, etcwithbut not the rest e.g. firefox, vlc, etcmybut not the rest e.g. firefox, vlc, etcdinobut not the rest e.g. firefox, vlc, etclaptop
<endimion> oups
<AnnaZ> so it IS a soundcard.
<AnnaZ> ok further in alsa :)
<endimion> sorry some keyboard   issue
<daweed> hello
<daweed> how is it going?
<daweed> i have a problem with k3b it is not writing my dvds
<ubuntu> anyone there
<AnnaZ> no
<ubuntu> hmmm
<Henry_BR> hi, i have installed subversion and I need the local where it is... to write this adhress in netbeans. could you help me? thanks
<daweed> it say erasing fail
<wllkmbll> I'm having trouble installing a plugin for GIMP. It has instructions for install, but it's really "linux-wordy" and I can't understand it. The instructions are on http://registry.gimp.org/node/20494. Can someone simplify it for me?
<AnnaZ> daweed: i suppose you didn't give yourself permissions somewhere.
<daweed> hello did any one know what is a emovix0 on k3d?
<daweed> AnnaZ:  what do you mind?
<AnnaZ> there's k3bsetup tool. you'll want to add yourself to the group cdrom, not burning.
<AnnaZ> or you could sudo k3b and burn as root. that should work.
<AnnaZ> or you could chown the sub-app that is failing.
<genii> "erasing fail" sounds like you are trying to wipe an eraseable disc
<AnnaZ> or well k3bsetup will pretty much do the last thing if you don't give it a group.
<daweed> ok letme check
<AnnaZ> ehr i don't mean chown, i mean suid -.- sry
<AnnaZ> but yeah you don't have to do it manually.
<AnnaZ> also there's this anti-suid policy around -.-
<daweed> i found a setings that says setup system permisions and i click on the group of the permisions and it says that usea a bunrning grup and when i click there say that there is not grup burning
<daweed> what can i do im new with linux can you helpme?
<AnnaZ> daweed. i told you to type in cdrom instead of burning into the group.
<AnnaZ> it's an ubuntuism *cough*
<daweed> AnnaZ: ok ok
<lovre> hi all. i cant seem to get any change in video brightness, not with dragon player, not with mplayer (smplayer).... Why is this? Equalizer just gets ignored in video..
<daweed> AnnaZ:  i type cdrom and it acept the option but still not burning
<AnnaZ> mhm pity daweed. :/
<daweed> AnnaZ:  what is pity?
<daweed> what is xfce?
<victux> hi
<victux> i'm from Brazil
<mase_wk> hi victux
<Saintly> hey all, been a good while eh
<mrdaweed> hi
<mrdaweed> hello
<mrdaweed> how is it going?
<mrdaweed> i have some troble
<Saintly> mrdaweed:  talk to me
<Saintly> ?
<mrdaweed> Saintly:  tnks im runing now in the live from cd cuz i cant log now from my hd
<mrdaweed> Saintly:  when i start to log when i login say that /tmp cant write or somting like that
<Saintly> whats the trouble, are you getting an error at all.?
<Saintly> ahh
<Saintly> and you have installed fresh to your hd?
<mrdaweed> Saintly: cuz i was runing out of space and to make a compilation to dvd with devede need like 4gb and move some files to /tmp folder
<Saintly> i c
<mrdaweed> Saintly:  then after that and the restart i cant login
<mrdaweed> Saintly: so i thougt that starting with live disck i could use the dolphin and delete the files
<Saintly> hmm. let me see if this issue is unique, maybe somebody else has already solved it. brb mrdaweed.
<mrdaweed> Saintly: but the acces is denide
<mrdaweed> Saintly: tnks, so i want to know how to login and how to delete the files, i also dont know to work on the command line
<Saintly> mrdaweed: let me get a lil more info. i assume youve already have used a previous form of kubuntu?
<mrdaweed> used a previous from kubuntu? is previous is a software? or do you mind if i have work before with kubuntu? and im new on all linux im starting to lern and you might think that im a newbi and pls helpme step by step like 4 dummy
<mrdaweed> Saintly: used a previous from kubuntu? is previous is a software? or do you mind if i have work before with kubuntu? and im new on all linux im starting to lern and you might think that im a newbi and pls helpme step by step like 4 dummy
<mrdaweed> Saintly: and also im so sorry but english is not my first or main language
<mrdaweed> Saintly: i apologiase if miss spell or if i cant understand anything
<Saintly> mrdaweed: no problem man, i was a newbie once too.
<Saintly> and english is a second language for me too, im italian.
<Saintly> ;)
<Saintly> alright, so you have not used linux, or kubuntu at all before this??
<mrdaweed> Saintly:  you are very nice and im very welcome sometimes ive ask somthinks but i found no answare cuz like i think that the others think that im i kind of stuped or else like that
<mrdaweed> Saintly:  well like a week count?
<Saintly> mrdaweed: i know what you mean, same issues here. i ended up learning fast, and now i help people too.
<Saintly> hmm
<Saintly> mrdaweed: AND HOW DID YOU INSTALL KUBUNTU?
<Saintly> sorry caps
<mrdaweed> Saintly: ive download some software to burn a dvd from the downloaded videos of youtube
<Saintly> alright
<mrdaweed> Saintly:  i have some diferent cds of kubuntu and xubuntu
<Saintly> and thats the live cd, that ur using right now?
<mrdaweed> Saintly:  i guess that what you mind is abouth the partitions, so i have a partition to / another to home and other to SWAP
<mrdaweed> Saintly: thats for linux kubuntu and 4 windows i have 1 ntfs for data and i ntfs for os
<mrdaweed> Saintly: and the partitions of the kubuntu are level4
<mrdaweed> ext4
<mrdaweed> Saintly:  and my home is not encripted
<mrdaweed> Saintly: do you live on italy?
<Saintly> yes, i do.
<mrdaweed> Saintly: sorry if i bother asking thinks taht are not related is only to not get bored
<Saintly> hmm i havent done partitions before, but from what i hear they are tricky. you might have to save all of your files and just delete a partitiion and start over.
<mrdaweed> Saintly: my neigbors are fighting maybe i can see them how they fight
<Saintly> ahh ask away. no problem with questions
<Saintly> mrdaweed: lol
<mrdaweed> yes but how can i save all my data on k3b in a dvd?
<mrdaweed> Saintly: yes but how can i save all my data on k3b in a dvd?
<Saintly> do you see anything within your system called "ubuntu One"
<mrdaweed> Saintly: why do you start with linux? or you were born on linux?
<mrdaweed> Saintly: where i should find ununtu one? on the dolphy?
<Saintly> its a "online hard drive" comes free with ubntu versions. if it isnt on your dolphin, itll beonline, just google it.
<mrdaweed> Saintly: letme sendyou a snapshot
<Saintly> kk
<mrdaweed> Saintly: but how?
<Saintly>  my email is saintlysacrifice@gmail.com send t there.
<Ms_Angel_D> Hello, is there anyone here who can help me, My screensaver won't come on
<DarthFrog> Ms_Angel_D: You don't really need screensavers any more.
<DarthFrog> Ms_Angel_D: Especially if you have a LCD monitor.
<Ms_Angel_D> Well DarthFrog whether I need them or not I would like one
<DarthFrog> Ms_Angel_D: :-)  Ok.  Have you gone through the System Settings tool?
<Ms_Angel_D> DarthFrog: yes I looking through the power management settings and tried fiddling with it, but no good
<Ms_Angel_D> *tried
<DarthFrog> It's under Desktop in System Settings.
<Ms_Angel_D> DarthFrog: seems nothing I do makes it come on, it's strange because they always worked fine before on other installs
<Ms_Angel_D> DarthFrog: I have a screensaver set for 15 minutes, but I changed it to 1 minute for testing and still nothing
<mrdaweed> hey did any one else can helpme was helpingme sainty but he left
<DarthFrog> Ms_Angel_D: OK , well I just reached the end of my knowledge, sorry.
<Ms_Angel_D> DarthFrog: aww ty anyway I apprieciate your trying ;)
<DarthFrog> Ms_Angel_D: We try.  And I wish I could be of more help.
<Ms_Angel_D> DarthFrog: guess I'll just keep googling for now...lol
<mrdaweed> Ms_Angel_D: try to install or desinstall some software related to the screensaver
<mrdaweed> i want to know how can i burn my files from other partitions
<Ms_Angel_D> mrdaweed: yeah I was thinking about trying that just now as well
<DarthFrog> mrdaweed: ???  What's the problem?  Are those partitions mounted?
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: i can see the partitions on the dolhin but i can see the partitions on the k3b
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: im runing from a live cd of kubuntu
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog:   tnks im runing now in the live from cd cuz i cant log now from my hd
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog:   when i start to log when i login say that /tmp cant write or somting like that
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: cuz i was runing out of space and to make a compilation to dvd with devede need like 4gb and move some files to /tmp folder
<DarthFrog> mrdaweed: Your typographical errors are confusing.
<DarthFrog> mrdaweed: Do you have your /home directory on its own partition?
<mrdaweed> im so sorry DarthFrog what i didint explain
<DarthFrog> DarthFrog: i can see the partitions on the dolhin but i can see the partitions on the k3b
<DarthFrog> Presumably one of those should be "can't".
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: the home has its own partition
<mrdaweed> ohh i want to burn my data to a dvd and i cant get it the folder to view the files of tmp say that the access is denide
<mrdaweed> thats in dolphin
<DarthFrog> Then press Alt-F2 and type "kdesu k3b".
<mrdaweed> and in k3b i only can see the files of home and root frome the root of the cdroom where is nothing
<DarthFrog> You'll have to mount the partitions.
<mrdaweed> what is that command for?
<mrdaweed> and the partitions i can see what is inside but only on dolphin
<DarthFrog> Well, it's a sequence.
<DarthFrog> What are the partitions that contain / and /home ?
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: it send me to the permisions of k3b
<mrdaweed> what should i do now?
<DarthFrog> Don't care about that.  I need to know the names (i.e /dev/sda1 or some such) of the partitions.
<mrdaweed> i have the / and the home of the cd and somewhere the other 2 partitions of ext4
<mrdaweed> ok
<DarthFrog> Don't care about the CD partitions.  I'm talking only about the hard drive.
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: im trying to find that out but dont know where
<mrdaweed> im looking on dolphin
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: there are the partitions but i dont know the name of it like sda1
<DarthFrog> How comfortable are you at the command line?
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: the only command that i know in the command line is LS
<DarthFrog> Can you follow instructions? :-)
<mrdaweed> hahahhahaa :$
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: YES SR
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: Show me the way
<DarthFrog> OK.  Press Alt-F2 and type "konsole".  At the command prompt, type "sudo -i" and give your password.
<DarthFrog> Then type: mkdir /mnt/disk /mnt/disk1
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog:  can i ask? or just folow the orders by now?
<DarthFrog> Ask.  But follow what I said.
<mrdaweed> root@ubuntu:~# is what it say
<mrdaweed> not asking 4 pasword
<DarthFrog> OK, that's fine.
<DarthFrog> did you do the mkdir command?
<DarthFrog> How many hard drives do you have?
<mrdaweed> yes sr
<mrdaweed> i have 1
<mrdaweed> and have 2 ntfs partitions and 1 swap and 2 ext4
<mrdaweed> i do the  mkdir /mnt/disk /mnt/disk1
<DarthFrog> Ok, now we have to go exploring to find the ext4 partitions.  Be *very careful* with the following command.
<mrdaweed> ok sr
<DarthFrog> What ever you do, don't write any changes to disk - we just want info, is all.
<mrdaweed> YES SR
<mrdaweed> Roger
<DarthFrog> type: cfdisk /dev/sda   and take note of which partitions are ext4 filesystems.
<DarthFrog> Then press "q" to quit.
<mrdaweed>  FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<DarthFrog> Lovely.  Not.
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: one of my ntfs partitions has some problems and i cant acces it
<mrdaweed> WAITING FOR ORDERS SR.
<DarthFrog> OK, instead of "cfdisk", type "fdisk /dev/sda".  Then press "p" to list partitions.  Once you know which partitions are ext4, press "q".
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog:  SR sda7 are the / and sda8 are the /Home
<DarthFrog> type "mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/disk"  then "mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/disk1".  Then type "mount" just to make sure the partitions are correctly mounted.
<mrdaweed> /dev/sda8 on /media/disk-2 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<mrdaweed> /dev/sda7 on /media/disk-1 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<mrdaweed> /dev/sda7 on /mnt/disk type ext4 (rw)
<mrdaweed> /dev/sda8 on /mnt/disk1 type ext4 (rw)
<FloodBotK3> mrdaweed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> If they are correctly mounted, type "df -h" which will tell you how much space is available on each partition.
<DarthFrog> And k3b should see these partitions now.
<DarthFrog> Are you OK now or do you need more help?
<DarthFrog> You'll need to repeat the mkdir and mount commands if you reboot into the live CD again.
<mrdaweed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431487/
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog:  i need to learn so much i want to be one day as you are thank you so much
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: ill try with k3b
<DarthFrog> mrdaweed: Well, I've been running Linux since 1994. :-)  I'm a Linux system consultant.
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: im an it but im shame of myself like all of that o should already know
<DarthFrog> mrdaweed: If you're serious, then spend as much time as you can at the command line.  Pick up a copy of the O'Reilly book "Linux In A Nutshell".
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: i have like 1 week using linux
<DarthFrog> The GUI hides things from you.  The command line is where the power and true understanding lies.
<DarthFrog> One week?  And you could follow what I told you?  Well done!!
<DarthFrog> Embrace the command line, don't fear it. :-)
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: i start to learn the name of the programs yesterday i didint know what dolphin was until someone tellme that is like explorer but for kde
<mrdaweed> today learn that ark is the software to unzip
<DarthFrog> Umm, you'll probably be better served by using gunzip rather than ark.
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: but god knows that 4 people like you linux has grow tnks so much and is that ok if i ask you later?
<DarthFrog> Sure, if I'm around.
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: a important cuestion
<mrdaweed> well just to know do u still using windows?
<DarthFrog> BTW, if you want (sometimes cryptic) instructions on any specific command "man <command>" is the tool to use.
<DarthFrog> I've spent a lot of time and much effort avoiding learning anything about Windows.  I came to Linux from OS/2 (I loved that OS!).
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog:  have you see that in windows are some unatended versions? with all the software what you need like office and tuneup utilities or god know what else but a lot of frograms in a dvd---------> is in linux a distribuition of somthing like that i dont want to be installing flash and devede and mplayer and other programs is a distribuition somewhere with all built in?
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: still not seeing the others sda7 and 8
<DarthFrog> You don't see /mnt/disk and /mnt/disk1?
<mrdaweed> i see the partitions on dolphin but in k3b i can only see the cdroom home and /
<DarthFrog> But to answer your question, I have Win7 installed for some games.  I very rarely run it as I've managed to get the games I care about (except Tropico 3) running in Kubuntu.
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: but do you know a distribuition with flash and other usefull programs like as you say other better than ark
<DarthFrog> Do you still have that Konsole window open?  If so, type "exit". then type "sudo k3b" and see if you can see the /mnt/ partitions now.
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu or Ubuntu have everything you need, both now and in the future.
<moetunes> mrdaweed: you should have a look at linux mint if you don't want open source software only
<mrdaweed> this is the 5th time that i install a kind of ubuntu get a problem and it goes down and i know that for the time that we have trying to solve the problem maybe could be alrready install again and download the files most of them are just song but i want to learn on the way i have try to learn by tutorial one time but i found myself like i need to write it down and from today i will write it doorn all the instructions what you give me or other by now
<mrdaweed> moetunes:  tnks i will
<DarthFrog> mrdaweed: It really doesn't matter which distribution you pick.  But it does matter that you pick *one* and learn it.  Kubuntu/Ubuntu is an excellent choice.  If you think there's something missing, ask here cuz it probably isn't missing. :-)
<bawww> Ubuntu with a K http://techhaze.com/2010/05/ubuntu-with-a-k/ ...good article on Kubuntu
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: why on the bash have 2 sda7 and 2sda8
<mrdaweed> ?
<DarthFrog> mrdaweed: You've been with Linux a week and you're already running out of room?  Umm, methinks you made your partition(s) too small.
<DarthFrog> How big are the /dev/sda7 and /dev/sda8 partitions?
<mrdaweed> yes i make only like 10 gb 4 home and 10 for root cuz i was only testing
<DarthFrog> 10 gig for root should be fine.
<DarthFrog> In the short term.
<mrdaweed> cuz i have a friend who like the porn a lot and always have trobles cuz still all day on the porn sites and get infected and no matter if i install a dns frome dyndns and nod32 and antispyware and even the frozzen the c: he still infected
<mrdaweed> and i tell that linux is the solution
<mrdaweed> so that was the reason way i start using linux ununtu and now in this week i feel much better
<mrdaweed> cuz i start learning tinks again
<DarthFrog> :-)
<DarthFrog> There's lots to learn.  And once you start to get a handle on it, it gets a *lot* easier.
<mrdaweed> i ve been like in a dommy state of ohh i know alot of windows and ive been stooke there
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog:  do you know a software for a computer using linux i want to use it like a router with 5 out wan and 1 lan to balance the internet
<DarthFrog> You can certainly do that.  But it's not a project for a novice.
<DarthFrog> A 5-way multi-home?  Wow.  you're connected!! :-)
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog:  but is there not a software to just load boot and just config the users and the macs?
<DarthFrog> Probably.
<DarthFrog> Hang on, let me have a look.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, the Linux Router Project is defunct.
<mrdaweed> tnks you frog of the wisdom
<DarthFrog> http://www.freesco.info/
<mrdaweed> im sorry what mind darth?
<DarthFrog> Sorry, I didn't follow that.
<DarthFrog> http://www.wifi.com.ar/english/cdrouter/
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: the english is not my main of first language so im asking what mind DARTH of DarthFrog?
<DarthFrog> http://coyotelinux.com/   <- I've used that one in the past.
<DarthFrog> Ah.  Did you not see the "Star Wars" movies?
<mrdaweed> yes of course
<mrdaweed> and who is the DarthFrog on starwars?
<DarthFrog> Well, there isn't a DarthFrog character on Star Wars.  But there should be.  :-)
<mrdaweed> im like kind of nerd and i wonder why we are always related to starwars and star treek?
<DarthFrog> Cuz they're cultural icons. :-)
<bdizzle> hi, question on Lucid
<DarthFrog> BTW, "Cuz" = "because". :-)
<mrdaweed> bdizzle: yes ask me
<bdizzle> when I hit the usual keys to increase / decrease brightness on my laptop, the software recognizes it and the status bar comes up and shows it increasing / decreasing
<bdizzle> but the physical screen itself doesn't change brightness
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: i know waht is cuz but dont know what is BTW
<DarthFrog> bdizzle: Give it a stern talking-to? :-)
<DarthFrog> BTW = By The Way
<bdizzle> is anyone aware of this bug and how to correct it?
<DarthFrog> which is an English idiom.
<bdizzle> previously aware
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: can i login in to my other linux of my hard drive and with out have to restart my computer?
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: i mind in the command line
<DarthFrog> Perhaps.  Maybe.  Is that Konsole window still open?
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog:  i dont know then why i cant login in to my user cuz the bash say that still like 1gb free but i dont know then why i coppy files until it say that have no more free space
<mrdaweed> and yes still open
<DarthFrog> Then type "chroot /mnt/disk" but you won't be able to run any of the graphical tools.  Only command line tools.
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: chroot /mnt/disk1 ok
<DarthFrog> You'll only be logged into your hard disk system in that window.
<DarthFrog> Now type: mount /dev/sda8 /home.
<mrdaweed> im loged now
<DarthFrog> there you go.
<DarthFrog> now type "df -h" to see how much disk space you have is free.
<mrdaweed> what is the commmand to del a directory?
<DarthFrog> The directory has to be empty first, then "rmdir <directory>".
<WilliamBuell> serious question - I am running Ubuntu 9.1 and it is asking me if I want to upgrade to 10.4,... is that a smooth automatic upgrade, or do i risk doing another reinstall for hours?
<DarthFrog> WilliamBuell: That can't be given with 100% assurance, sorry.
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog:  then what is the command to dell files
<DarthFrog> mrdaweed: rm <filename>
<mrdaweed> and is not like rm *.*?
<DarthFrog> mrdaweed: Don't do that.
<DarthFrog> not *.*.  Just *
<mrdaweed> k
<mrdaweed> and can i coppy the files frome there to other partition on the ntfs partition?
<DarthFrog> You also need to know that filenames starting with a dot or period (eg. .bashrc) are hidden files.  Those need to be deleted too, before the diretory can be removed.
<DarthFrog> mrdaweed: Yes, you can copy to an NTFS partition.  But I'd suggest that you only copy data files that way.
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog:  i coppy lot of files there and show as empty
<mrdaweed> i command ls and say nothing
<mrdaweed> could be another reason why i cant login to my kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> try: ls -la *
<mrdaweed> ls: cannot access *: No such file or directory
<DarthFrog> :-)  that's an empty directory.
<mrdaweed> and to go one level up?
<DarthFrog> cd ..
<DarthFrog> "." is the current directory and ".." is the parent directory.
<mrdaweed> you have lot of patient
<mrdaweed> do you practice yoga or else?
<mrdaweed> and now that we know that the directory is empty should i delete it with rm too?
<DarthFrog> :-)  No.  But I have done a lot of teaching in the past.  And this IRC window is open besides my Firefox/Thunderbird window so I'm only partially here.
<DarthFrog> Use "rmdir" to delete a directory.
<DarthFrog> BTW, I'm about to go to bed (it's almost 11 o'clock here on the west coast of Canada) in a few minutes.
<DarthFrog> So if you have a question for me, ask it now.
<mrdaweed> what is the fast key to change bettween desktops like ALT+TAB
<DarthFrog> CTL-F<number>
<mrdaweed> nice
<noaXess> good morning
<mrdaweed> noaXess: good morning
<noaXess> if i try update over update manager i get this: You do not have the nessecary privileges to perform this action..
<noaXess> any idea how to fix that.. how to get the password question back?
<noaXess> hey mrdaweed was up over there?.. where ever you are ;)
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog: what soft do you recommend me to start making a webpage?
<mrdaweed> noaXess: ive using linux like a week and i dont know
<DarthFrog> Sorry, I don't do that stuff.  But Quanta Plus is the KDE tool.
<noaXess> okay.. no prob
<noaXess> DarthFrog: yes..
<mrdaweed> noaXess: just want to be nice
<noaXess> mrdaweed: jep.. thas fine
<noaXess> so.. time for breakfast.. bbl
<ufolog> 1
<ufolog> hi
<obert> which ftp client are you using? filezilla?
<moetunes> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<mrdaweed> DarthFrog:  do you know abouth torrents? i want to start a server and in other computers let the files to upload inside of windows like a torrent or a service to start and be like mirrows but with not a deddicated computer, do you know something abouth?
<ForgeAus> anyone here done a wubi install?
<obert> ForgeAus:  i
<noaXess> if i try update over update manager i get this: You do not have the nessecary privileges to perform this action..
<noaXess> any idea folks?
<MEMEESON> Hey there.  I'm not sure where to download Kubuntu 9.10.  Any help or links?  I keep getting redirected to the 10.04 download link, but 10.04 is so broken I can't even get my computer working.
<obert> !basics
<obert> !yakuake
<moetunes> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Lewiis> in XP you can right click on an application in the taskbar and make the open applications tile vertically or horizontally - is there any easy way to do this in kubuntu?
<moetunes> !karmic > MEMEESON
<ubottu> MEMEESON, please see my private message
<z3row3b> hiya chaps.
<z3row3b> trying out Kubuntu for the first time this year... it's OK
<z3row3b> I'm used to Gnome but it seems kind of ugly compared to KDE...
<z3row3b> Though I know how to use it better.
<noaXess> MEMEESON: really??.. just try it on www.kubuntu.org?
<yellowBaron> kmail has to be open to have the notification in the system tray? (e.g.; new mail...)
<Lady^Blackheart> morning all ..
<Lady^Blackheart> a slight  problem  for one of you big  bright  people...
<Lady^Blackheart> ...
<Lady^Blackheart> any one?
<MEMEESON> :)
 * Lady^Blackheart sighs
<eagles0513875> Lady^Blackheart: ? all ok
<Lady^Blackheart> im in a tizzy to be honest
<Lady^Blackheart> for somereason it now says that my  hd is @locked@?
<Lady^Blackheart> ideas ?
<eagles0513875> ? Lady^Blackheart can you be a bit more specific
<Lady^Blackheart> when i tried to install  linux  unbunto   thsi am ..
<Lady^Blackheart> the  server replies that the  device is locked?
<eagles0513875> Lady^Blackheart: what server?
<Lady^Blackheart> the computor refuses  to allow me access to the hd ..
<Lady^Blackheart> the  computors  reason is the device   namely the hd  is locked
<asraniel> hi, i got a serious network manager issue
<asraniel> after i had to hard reboot my laptop when he crashed while going into sleep, knetworkmanager reports the interfaces as "unmanaged"
<asraniel> i have seen some people solve this with ubuntu by killing a certain nm-system-settings process
<asraniel> but that does not exist in kubuntu
<asraniel> now i'm stuck
<asraniel> i had that once, reinstalling network-manager and rebooting solved it
<asraniel> this time not
<asraniel> not sure about my motivation to reinstall the whole computer..
<asraniel> nobody around? probably too early in the morning..
<marcel_> wo finde ich hier einen deutsch sprachigen cat
<Tm_T> !de | marcel_
<ubottu> marcel_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<obert> need more practice !!
<obert> uarf.
<obert> i would to install a new font in this machine.where is fonts dir??
<obert> root/font/conf.d/ ? conf.avaible??
<obert> etc/fonts?
<moetunes> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<obert> i need to get practice on surf the system
<obert> maybe 2 days arent enought to feel easy
<moetunes> took me a fair while longer :]
<appleseed> I updated my lucid kernel, then shortly afterward my sensors (lm_sensors) module crashed and kde showed a Serious Kernel Error message, now I want to find out how to reload the sensors module. How can I see the particular error message again, the Notifications button is muted now?
<moetunes> appleseed: it might be in the log - /var/log/syslog
<obert> no.i dont get it.ttf can be installed? install button is unselectable. on windows i just copy and paste the font into /fonts
<appleseed> moetunes: I hoped so too, but I combed it back and forth and I can't seem to find it.
<moetunes> appleseed: look in kern.log.0 maybe
<appleseed> ok I'll check moetunes
<appleseed> nothing there I can see either. How do I see which modules are loaded on startup, and how can a load a module myself?
<obert> usr/share/fonts -> create a new dir with the name of wished font then copy .ttf in there?
<obert> uhmf
<mastiffsnapoli> giorno a tutti
<Tm_T> !it | mastiffsnapoli
<ubottu> mastiffsnapoli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<moetunes> appleseed: lsmod   and   insmod filename
<mastiffsnapoli> exuse me good morning
<appleseed> moetunes: thx
<moetunes> np :]
<appleseed> good morning mastiffsnapoli
<iconmefisto> I'll be buying a wireless adapter soon, wondering whether to go USB or PCI, or is chipset/linux drivers more the issue to consider
<hateball> iconmefisto: chipset is the dealbreaker :)
<appleseed> One thing with USB wifi is that when you suspend to ram or disk it usually gives you a cannot suspend warning, although suspension still works
<appleseed> Sometimes suspending with a usb wifi disables your NetworkManager, I had to re-enable it a couple of times, but usually it's decent.
<iconmefisto> I found a PCI one that "supports Red Hat". can I assume from that that it will work ok with ubuntu/debian systems too?
<obert> i'd failed on install it :P
<obert> definately.
<soulsurfer> does anyone have any experience with a usb to parallel port adapter
<soulsurfer> ?
<obert> done.but not sure how i did
<obert> dolphin is a bit confusing me.
<Guest15074> hi
<Guest15074> je tu někdo z čech??
<Guest15074> potřeboval bych pomoc s nastavením tisku
<iconmefisto> !cs
<ubottu> chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/code/chanserv.py
<iconmefisto> hm
<iconmefisto> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Guest15074> iconmefisto: yes I'm from Czech republic
<JuJuBee> After a recent kernel upgrade to 2.6.32-22 from 32-21  I cant get my nvidia drivers to work. Tried purging and reinstalling, but no luck.  Is this a known bug?
<jidas> ehm
<jidas> muze mi nekdo poradit
<Tm_T> !cz | jidas
<ubottu> jidas: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Guest15074> jidas: konečně někdo z čech
<Guest15074> Jidas: musíme jít na český kanál, tady asi za chvíli dostaneme ban
<jidas> a jak?
<Guest15074> tak na to jsem zatím taky nepřišel a kanál na který mě odkázali jem v seznamu nenašel
<jidas> mas to tam : cesky je mozno se domluvit v "ten odkaz" dekujeme tak na ten odkaz klikni a ses tam
<ForgeAus> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thomasfuston> Aloha!, i am new to kde, my question is, is it possible to backup kontact data  ?
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: the data is in various folders under /home/<user>/.kde/share/apps
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: eg, kaddressbook, kmail, korganizer, etc
<thomasfuston> iconmefisto: yah, i just thought that kontact it self got a tool with it,  thx for answer :) kde still new
<iconmefisto> thomasfuston: there may be a backup feature in kontact. I don't know
<javatexan> moin
<javatexan> kind of a dumb question....so why kubuntu over ubuntu?  Can I still do all the same stuff, it seems there are more programs available under gnome than kde....Any thoughts or resources to read?  Does 64bit kubuntu handle the whole 64bit vs 32bit libs problem better?  Thanks in advance.
<thomasfuston> javatexan, you can use gnome apps in kde too
<thomasfuston> and kde in gnome
<thomasfuston> so there shouldnt be a problem with that
<noaXess> what default options should i use for automounting /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab? it's a 1tb hd with one ext4 partition?
<noaXess> is that enough, to much? /dev/sdb1       /storage/backup auto    nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid        0       2
<ForgeAus> argh, can't wait to get konversation back... Quassel isn't for me...
<kjeldahl> Anybody know a trick to get kubuntu to remember my dualscreen setup?
<ForgeAus> already a kernel update! ouch
<javatexan> okay
<javatexan> wow, Kubuntu looks a lot different
<javatexan> can you run gnome-do on Kubuntu?
<javatexan> does anyone run gnome-do in kubuntu I guess is a better question  :)
<arthur_> omg web-page previews in quassel!!! overkill isn't it?
<miguel_> hello folks
<Guest24607> i'm on lucid, and now i try to open a sata disk i need to give password and i don't have rights to make anything on it, the disk don't appear in fstab, how can i fix that behabiour? i want to access the disk from my user as if it was a pendrive
<Guest24607> where is configured the behaviour of the sata disks?
<javatexan> wow,  is there a "safe" way to have both gnome and kde on ubuntu, I noticed on the startup screen there was a place for KDE too, but it would not fully login, I guess I am missing some packages......but it got me thinking....
<miguel__> hello folks
<Tm_T> javatexan: you can install kubuntu-desktop
<miguel__> where is configured the behaviour of the sata disks?
<javatexan> Tm_T: but doesn't that have KDE "take over the machine"  or can I still login via gnome as well from the startup screen?
<Tm_T> javatexan: it won't take over anything
<miguel__> i'm on lucid, and now i try to open a sata disk i need to give password and i don't have rights to make anything on it, the disk don't appear in fstab, how can i fix that behabiour? i want to access the disk from my user as if it was a pendrive, the disk only have an ext3 partition
<javatexan> Tm_T: cool
<ForgeAus> hmm...
<ForgeAus> kernels are chunky
<obert> please gimme a fast way to backup all the stuff from win to this linux partition.
<DarthFrog> rsync -avv --progress /Win_Partition /Linux_partition
<obert> O_o
<obert> isnt a bit too advanced for me?:P
<DarthFrog> obert: How can I know that? :-)
<obert> yunno yunno:)
<obert> why dolphin wont create a dir? because i'm not root.
<obert> so how could i try rsync -avv --progress /host /home
<obert> nonono better to buy a personal sysadmin:)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<obert> crazy stuff out there.absolutely.
<miguel__> nobody knows where are configured the sata disks?
<DarthFrog> miguel__: What are you trying to do?
<BluesKaj> speaking of windows , has anyone found an app for windows to linux access , the apps for ext2 from ntfs don't work
<miguel__> DarthFrog: just use it but when i try to opne in dolphin ask me the password and after opening i can't do anything on it, it say i haven't rights
<DarthFrog> That's a nuisance.  Press ALT-F2 and type "kdesu dolphin".  That'll launch dolphin with root rights.  Be careful.
<obert> i'd killed the bar apps instead only filezilla by pressing ctrl+alt+esc. how to retrieve the bottom bar apps?
<obert> !#@!#!
<miguel__> DarthFrog: but i don't want that, i just want to use it as if it was a pendrive, with my normal user
<DarthFrog> obert: I've not figured that one out myself.  So I usually logout and log back in again.  Inelegant, though.
<haydar1995> i have Problems with my WLAN
<Tm_T> obert: alt+f2 and then enter "plasma-desktop" ?
<haydar1995> but thats not importabt
<obert> sudo halt? sudo restart?
<DarthFrog> obert: No.  Try Tm_T's suggestion first.
<obert> that? or some others diff approach? like ctrl+ffoo?
<DarthFrog> obert: If that doesn't work, then right-click on the Desktop and select "Leave"  and just logout.
<haydar1995> is that a SUPPORT chat?
<obert> nah it is comes back
<DarthFrog> The panel came back?  Cool! :-)
<obert> i love you
<Tm_T> so it was plasma-desktop, as I thought
<obert> i've no idea where unix people takes the names
<obert> i would to call it bottom-bar
<BluesKaj> one can also right click on the desktop to choose the run command rather than using alt+f2
<Tm_T> obert: panel, the system that draws panel and desktop wallpaper (and possible widgets there) is plasma
<DarthFrog> obert: the panel or bottom bar (you can put one anywhere, mind you) is part of the Plasma desktop.
<obert> hehe like in css: #right-top-black-menu :)
<miguel__> please, anybody knows where are configured the sata disks?
<obert> if i had got a backup i would try that rsync too :) but i'm laughing already so better dont try it
<DarthFrog> obert: The usage I gave you for rsync uses it as an enhanced copy command.
<Dark_Wizard> what package name Partition Editor for KDE? (GParted for gnome)
<Pici> qtparted
<obert> DarthFrog:  i'm on Wubi,just trying to backup via filezilla some stuff,then it has got errors,probably because i'm using filezilla as user not root
<DarthFrog> Dark_Wizard: try partitionmanager.
<BluesKaj> I'm curious , just what would one sync with windows on linux other than office data and text files?
<obert> so i'm really sure that i want to backup from win to unix,or from online (and spend bandwidth) to here
<DarthFrog> Dark_Wizard: Gparted is better than Qtparted.
<ForgeAus> hehe me too obert :) wubi
<obert> and anyway i'd noticed that dolphin doenst ask for root,but via yakuake is intuitive to use sudo mkdir /foo/bar/
<ForgeAus> the /host directory gives you access to the host files
<ForgeAus> I prefer krusader
<obert> ForgeAus:  yes,but i was trying to backup from hosting to here
<DarthFrog> Pici: Qtparted doesn't seem to be present in Lucid.  Partitionmanager seems to be its replacement.
<BluesKaj> Dark_Wizard, gparted works well in kde ..it's actually the best partition editor I've used.
<ForgeAus> but yakuake is ok (I tend to use konsole for a terminal)
<ForgeAus> obert? you mean you were trying to back up your wubi?
<DarthFrog> obert: If you can use yakuake, rsync is not too advanced for you.
<ForgeAus> you can just copy the drive hardfile
<Pici> DarthFrog: Oh? I'll keep that in mind.
<ForgeAus> hmmm rsync ... rpath ... conary ?
<obert> if write sudo foobar is advanced usage of yakuake,call me Stallman then:P
<obert> i think that when i just moved in filezilla from online to here,it has failed because of permissions
<ForgeAus> obert its something many people don't know how to do
<obert> so why the x client as filezilla/dolphin doesnt ask for -p
<obert> and why it is faster and more intuitive to use yakuake then
<ForgeAus> I have to wait for this kernel upgrade before I can fix my nvidia drivers tho :(
<DarthFrog> obert: it's an inconsistency that plagues many people.
<ForgeAus> so X is a bit of a problem right now for me
<ForgeAus> no compisiting either :(
<malik_> HELLLLLO
<ForgeAus> PCLinuxOS worked out of the box wiht nvidia drivers
<obert> aka how to use ftp via shell and cut all the issues in a line?:)
<malik_> I need some help...because transmission and some other programs won't work due to restricted permissions after the upgrade. Can anyone help me out?
<DarthFrog> obert: If you want a command line ftp client, I really like ncftp.
<ForgeAus> malik transmission???
<obert> filezilla is just an x thing?
<malik_> Transmission the torrent program
<ForgeAus> I think filezlla is X yeah
<ForgeAus> I thought that was Macintosh
<malik_> basically any program that uses my c drive as a location won't work...
<obert> i got all settings imported from ntfs to here via filezilla
<ForgeAus> (Transmission torrent program)
<obert> that's why i used it
<obert> instead rewrite all sites settings.
<ForgeAus> theres a built in console ftp in kubuntu
<ForgeAus> (at least when I typed ftp it worked
<DarthFrog> ForgeAus: It works.  Ncftp is better. :-)
<ForgeAus> if you need advanced features tho I don't know...
<malik_> so does anyone know how to give permissions to some programs to use my cdrive?
<ForgeAus> DarthFrog: I'm willing to accept that
<ForgeAus> you could f course use krusader for ftp :)
<ForgeAus> but thats not in a console
<ForgeAus> I'm just a krusader fan
<ForgeAus> another option is mc (midnight commander)
<DarthFrog> ForgeAus: Which for many people, is the way it should be.
<DarthFrog> I've never used Krusader.  I'll have to give it a try.
<ForgeAus> man quassel is taking some getting used to
<lolcat2010> Hi, How do you install kjots in KDE 4
<ForgeAus> Krusader is very mc-like
<lolcat2010> Which package should I install ?
<ForgeAus> (a dual pane gui file manager)
<obert> uff i would just to following the right way.
<ArGGu^^> Hello. I have problem with the system monitor in Kubuntu 10.04 64bit. When I click the head of the column it won't sort it by the column.
<ForgeAus> of course you fcan run dolphin in split mode for a similar-ish effect
<ForgeAus> but I don't find dolphin any better...
<ArGGu^^> Odd thing is that it work on my minilaptop with Kubuntu netbook 32bit 10.04
<DarthFrog> ForgeAus: I never really caught on to Quassel.  I like Konversation better.
<ForgeAus> me too Darth :)
<ArGGu^^> and when I booted the Kubuntu netbook 32bit 10.04 on my desktop it had same problem :S
<ForgeAus> Quassel is too X-Chat-like for me
<obert> bah. sudo mkdir /var/www/www.foo.bar and i forgot to add chmod. maybe it wont backup files from online to here because that
<ForgeAus> sorry ArGGu I have no idea... I haven't used that plasmoid but you might want to mention it in #KDE
<DarthFrog> obert: You can chmod anytime.
<ArGGu^^> So it odd if computer hardware can affect on this.
<obert> ctrl+alt+esc->Stallman
<obert> DarthFrog:  i'd tried to chmod it when i created it. sudo -m 0666, /var/...
<obert> wrong syntax fi sure
<ArGGu^^> ForgeAus it's not plasmoid
<obert> but the man says mkdir [option] [dir]
<ForgeAus> Darth what do you thnk of kickoff vs lancelot vs oldskool K-menu ?
<ArGGu^^> I'm talkin about the system monitor program
<ForgeAus> I though the system monitor was a plasmoid
<DarthFrog> obert: You also need to set the execute bit.  With a directory, the execute bit gives permission to enter a directory.
<ForgeAus> oh wait, theres a system monitor app  too! I forgot
<obert> udo chmod 0666  /var/www/ww/ tsk
<DarthFrog> ForgeAus: I fell in love with Lancelot the moment I first used it. :-)
<ForgeAus> it works for me on desktop kubuntu 10,04
<obert> execute bit?
<DarthFrog> obert: chmod 777
<ForgeAus> maybe you need to try clicking again on the colum header to sort it?
<ArGGu^^> It has never worked on my desktop. But just did think it doesn't have the sorting feature
<ForgeAus> it SHOULD work
<obert> cannot open the file in write mode.
<ArGGu^^> but then i noticed that it works on my minilaptop
<ForgeAus> DarthFrog I agree :)
<DarthFrog> obert: You wouldn't want to use that permission (i.e. 777) on a file, though.
<ArGGu^^> And by never I mean older kubuntu kde4 releases
<obert> 666 should be enought for a dir
<DarthFrog> obert: 666 is only read and write.  You won't be able to enter the directory. :-)
<obert> the created one.then open filezilla client and move online contents there
<ForgeAus> some good things com out of KDE4 but I still miss KDE3.5.x
<obert> !!#@!@!
<ArGGu^^> ForgeAus 32bit or 64bit?
<ForgeAus> uh not sur ArGGu yet... hwo to tell?
<DarthFrog> ForgeAus: Well, many folks share that opinion.  But the future is looking great for KDE4.
<ForgeAus> 32-bit according to uname
<obert> !!#@!@!.it works.
<ForgeAus> obert of course it does :)
<obert> via ncftp is?
<ForgeAus> DarthFrog:  I agree, KDE4 is getting there...
<ArGGu^^> hmm ok
<obert> let me ask it to google,as i told to my mom: dont you know? ask it to google! -how? -ask it to google in italian,and dont forget to add ? at end of question
<obert> hehe it worked
<ForgeAus> I would like to see some more plasma stuff for the panel, from KDE3 like hiding buttons (alhtough I have it autohide anyway) also somehting KDE3 didn't have but panel SHAPES like a OSX/AWN/KsmoothDock/etc look and some more (possibly like the windows program sTabLauncher
<obert> also i never got why fonts are so small here.and windows are too narrow somewhere.
<ForgeAus> (I keep going to call it sTabHandler
<obert> (what a splendid english i'm writing today)
<ForgeAus> its a category-based dock bar for windows...
<ForgeAus> obert, I'd be a hypocrit if I complained about yours)
<DarthFrog> obert: I assure you your English is better than our Italian. :-)
<obert> ForgeAus:  google it!!:)
<Pici> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<obert> ForgeAus:  not everyday is understandable
<obert> and not everyday i get a linux installation that works
<DarthFrog> obert: You do a Linux installation every day??
<ForgeAus> hehe I generally get LInux installs that don't work but sometimes thats half the fun :)
<obert> hehe no:) but this is the first time that i'm starting to be happy
<obert> instead totally lost
<obert> and my first try was ubuntu 6
<DarthFrog> obert: Good for you.  Welcome to the Light Side of The Force. :-^)
<ArGGu^^> ForgeAus I found the reason why it is not working on my desktop
<obert> ubuntu is growed up anyway
<ArGGu^^> It is my mouse
<ForgeAus> your mouse?
<ForgeAus> the click isn't registering?
<ArGGu^^> I pluged my desktop pc mouse on my laptop
<obert> maybe all the boring points are solved,atm.that's why i can use it
<ForgeAus> I had to click twice sometimes to get it to work for me
<ArGGu^^> and it did not sort when i click on the head of the column
<ArGGu^^> but my mouse work on every other app just fine
<ForgeAus> I really do like Wubi tho
<ForgeAus> its fun and interesting
<obert> ForgeAus:  i dunno its logic anyway:why get windows then wubi,since should be the contrary
<ArGGu^^> My mouse also work on fine on the system monitor app except the sorting :S
<ForgeAus> obert but theres wine for that
<ForgeAus> hehe actually come to think of it wine should be interesting from wubi :)
<obert> or a vmachine:)
<ForgeAus> ahh yes virtual machines :)
<obert> or... #grub :P
<ForgeAus> I liked andlinux although nowerdays you'd probably use Portable ubuntu for the same effect
<ForgeAus> (ie colinux to give you an embedded linux in your windows)
<ForgeAus> although its not 64-bit compatible yet afaik (at least on the windows side, nto sure about the linux side)
<ArGGu^^> #KDE
<ArGGu^^> damm
<obert> i sincerely installed wubi because my nvidia driver is gone on windows
<ForgeAus> really?
<ForgeAus> I have the opposite problem
<ForgeAus> windows nVidia works
<obert> i prefer keep os separately,in two hd or machines
<ForgeAus> on same machine PCLinuxOS nvidia worked out of the box
<ForgeAus> but sofar Kubuntu doesn't like it
<ForgeAus> worst part is I gotta wait for new kernel, etc to install via intollerably slow connection before I can start working on it
<ForgeAus> sofar 38% only
<ForgeAus> I have to agree that kpackagekit isn't so nice I miss the oldskool kpackage
<obert> apt-get install -> but dunno why someone told me to dont use it
<ForgeAus> wel firstly you need a sudo
<ForgeAus> so it should be sudo apt-get install
<ForgeAus> (apt-cache search to find a package btw)
<obert> apt-cache what? to get a list of reposity?
<ForgeAus> the command to search for a package is: apt-cache search <keyword>
<ForgeAus> ie apt-cache search nvidia
<ForgeAus> for example
<ForgeAus> apt-get update for your sources (to make sure your package list is up to date)
<KOPRajs> hi, I've upgraded from karmic to Lucid and now I'm experiencing two bugs...
<KOPRajs> first: after few days of uptime I suddenly lost some icons on my task bar and all icons in kickoff menu (also the menu and kickoff itself became very slow)
<ForgeAus> lost icons from taskbar? you mean the plasma panel?
<KOPRajs> after reboot everything is OK, but after few days again icons diappear and kickoff became slow
<ForgeAus> or apps you were running died on you?
<KOPRajs> yes... I lost the K-menu icon on the pannel + I lost icons of some running apps
<KOPRajs> but those apps are running
<obert> ForgeAus:  i'd forgot to update,indeed
<KOPRajs> even the area in systray remains "clickable"
<KOPRajs> only icon is missing
<KOPRajs> and all icons in kickoff menu are gone
<obert> obert@ubuntu:~$ uptime 16:09:20 up  7:54,  1 user,  load average: 1.43, 1.21, 1.11
<ForgeAus> uh KOPRajs maybe ask in #KDE if anyones come across something like that before?
<obert> and without sleep:)
<ForgeAus> I havn't and don't really know what to do about it
<BluesKaj> KOPRajs, have you updated /
<BluesKaj> ?
<KOPRajs> also Kmix icon is gone (but I can still click on the empty space in systray and change volume)
<ForgeAus> note: kickoff is just a widget on the panel btw
<KOPRajs> I'm on latest Lucid
<KOPRajs> yes
<KOPRajs> so I suppose this is plasma bug
<KOPRajs> maybe memory leak or something
<BluesKaj> yes, KOPRajs but have you updated as in sudo apt-get update?
<ForgeAus> oh you have disappearing icons but the proggy still there just leaves empty space? interesting
<ForgeAus> it is definitely plasma-related whatever it is
<KOPRajs> BluesKaj: yes, I have the system updated
<ForgeAus> I didn't upgrade from karmic to lucid ...
<obert> switch to Consolas font:P
<BluesKaj> KOPRajs, just add the kmenu kicker with add widgets option
<ForgeAus> I did dist-upgrades from edgy to feisty to gutsy to hardy to intrepid... but not since then
<ForgeAus> I only just got Lucid working via Wubi now
<ForgeAus> well I guess "working" is a matter of opinion
<obert> Consolas is a windows thing,you need to find it
<obert> very nice monotype font
<ForgeAus> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=22e69ae4-7e40-4807-8a86-b3d36fab68d3&displaylang=en ???
<ForgeAus> (for consolas font)
<obert> could be
<KOPRajs> here's what I'm talking about: http://jf-web.wz.cz/kubuntu_missing_icons.png
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus,` well if you insist on wubi , you have to expect problems
<ForgeAus> actually I like wubi
<KOPRajs> K-menu, Kmix, Kopete, KnetworkManager and all icons in Kickoff are gone
<ForgeAus> what kind of problems?
<ForgeAus> KOPRajs:  I wonder if theres something they have in common other than the icon going missing on you
<KOPRajs> BluesKaj: no, the Menu is there, only icon is not shown
<ForgeAus> (whcih might hint to a reason why)
<ForgeAus> KOPRajs:  essentially your icons are all there just they show up blank right?
<KOPRajs> also notification area has no icon
<KOPRajs> yes, see the screenshot
<KOPRajs> http://jf-web.wz.cz/kubuntu_missing_icons.png
<BluesKaj> yeah KOPRajs , just add the icon
<KOPRajs> this happens after few days of uptime... after reboot it is back to normal
<iconmefisto> KOPRajs: could be a bug in the theme you are using
<KOPRajs> what theme?
<KOPRajs> it's oxygen
<KOPRajs> and there's no place for bug which would affect missing Kopete icon in theme
<KOPRajs> must be a plasma bug
<KOPRajs> will try #KDE
<KOPRajs> I wonder if anyone seen this
<ForgeAus> eek kget isn't even installed by defualt!
<ForgeAus> ouch
<ForgeAus> no kget, choqok and quassel instead of konversation, ohh kay IC...
<ForgeAus> and why doesn't kpackagekit's "details" actually give any details?
<KOPRajs> anyone using Lucid and is logged in on desktop for more than 5 days?
<DarthFrog> Six days and counting.  Forget why I last rebooted.
<DarthFrog> Probably a new kernel.
<ForgeAus> I'm going to need 6 days just to get this kernel the speed this is (or rather isn't) going
<KOPRajs> btw. I forgot to mention that the time is incorrect... in the same moment when icons disappeared the time had gone back two hours... it is 16:11 and other system knows that but the pannel shows 14:11... see the screenshot and the timestamps on Quassel and on the panel: http://jf-web.wz.cz/kubuntu_missing_icons.png
<obert> heh ncftping
<KOPRajs> before those icons disappeared the panel was showing right time
<jimmy51_> hello all.  i unlocked my desktop this morning to find my default apps have changed (since yesterday, apparantly).  mp3's open in VLC, avi's open in Dragon.  Yesterday amarok opened them and VLC opened avi's!  why the juggle?
<obert> how to backup an entire folder? get *.* ?
<DarthFrog> obert: cp -a <folder> <newfolder>
<obert> copy
<obert> tsk no way.dolphin doesnt likes me
<obert> uff.last questions for today: 1.need to get the right shell mkdir+chmod syntx. 2.use dolphin as root.
<ForgeAus> wow Kubuntu remembered my session well
<obert> i'd create a dir 777 in home instead chmodding the right dir:)
<ForgeAus> rebooted and reloaded quassel fast!
<ForgeAus> impressive
<DarthFrog> (1) man chmod (2) Alt-F2, then "kdesu dolphin"
<obert> man chmod doesnt helps
<francesco_> ciao a tutti voi
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<DarthFrog> !it " francesco_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarthFrog> obert:  sudo chmod 777 <directory name>
<DarthFrog> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<obert> DarthFrog:  i did sudo mkdir <newdir> 0777
<DarthFrog> obert: No.  That will make a new directory called 0777. :-)  Not what you want.
<KOPRik> one more info on those strange missing icons... I have .xsession-errors full of this: plasma-desktop(1546): Failed to lock file "/var/tmp/kdecache-koprajs/kpc/kde-icon-cache.lock" , last result = 2
<KOPRik> any ideas?
<DarthFrog> obert: chmod is a separate command.
<obert>  mkdir [OPTION]... DIRECTORY.. ( -m )
<obert> -m  set file mode (as in chmod), not a=rwx - umask
<DarthFrog> OK, then "mkdir --mode 777 <directory name>"
<obert> dont you create a dir and set its permission in a single mkdir directive?
<obert> --mode 777 == -m (0)777 ?
<DarthFrog> obert: Yes, you can.  But you have to use the "--mode" or "-m" switch.
<DarthFrog> The 0 is silent. :-^)
<obert> thats what i'd tried to do :) many thanks
<obert> but i'm sure i'd tried that syntax already.dunno where i did wrong before
<obert> dunno.
<obert> probably just typos
<DarthFrog> Well in the exampe you gave above, you didn't use "-m".
<obert> mhm
<obert> sudo  chmod 777 /var/www/www.foo.bar/ :)
<DarthFrog> That'll work.
<obert> opps,i meant mkdir chmod 777 /foo
<obert> :)
<DarthFrog> But in general, leave off the last / unless you mean to address the contents of the directory.
<obert> well i did wrong.and stop.thanks heh
<obert> it would search for its child dir?
<DarthFrog> No.
<obert> mah.ok thanks people
<obert> (how to ncftping an entire ftp? get *.* will get only files not subdirs and such)
<obert> get -rt <destination-folder> ?
<obert> uhmm
<puyehue74> oxymoron: hi again, do you remeber I asked yesturday about a problem when sorting a list view by clicking on the column header
<oxymoron> puyehue74: Uhm yes, did you sort it out?
<puyehue74> oxymoron: the problem is with my mouse, when I click it send the following xevent: buttonpress motionnotify buttonrelease
<ArGGu^^> puyehue74 sorting problem in what app?
<ArGGu^^> Just asking becaus I have sorting problem in system monitor
<puyehue74> oxymoron: my touch pad hasn't such xevent sequence
<ArGGu^^> And it only occurs with my mouse
<puyehue74> I have this problem in all list view: kmail, dolphin, etc
<ArGGu^^> Tried another mouse and it worked just fine
<puyehue74> it is a mouse protocol related problem
<oxymoron> puyehue74: Oh man are you using a touchpad on Kubuntu? :O Notebook version then?
<puyehue74> oxymoron: yes
<ArGGu^^> puyehue74 havent needed sorting feature on other apps, but jsut ried same problem
<ArGGu^^> *just tried
<ArGGu^^> But it is working on 9.10
<ArGGu^^> so could hal removal affect on this?
<puyehue74> oxymoron: but my touchpad on my laptop work fine
<oxymoron> puyehue74: Well, its kind of new that notebook edition and well I unfortunatly think you have to send a bug report for it too www.bugs.kde.org
<ArGGu^^> oxymoron I have just normal desktop edition and same problem
<puyehue74> ArGGu^^: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mouse/+bug/365300 some have reported similar problem related to a4 mouse brand
<ArGGu^^> I have a4 mouse :D
<puyehue74> until now, the only solution is get a new mouse ........:S
<ArGGu^^> but I havent had any problems with older Kubuntu releases :S
<ArGGu^^> In that bug report there is 9.04
<ArGGu^^> So sad this mouse is really comfortable in my hand :S
<oxymoron> ArGGu^^: Really, well thats odd :S
<ArGGu^^> oxymoron yes it is yes it is :S
<ArGGu^^> oxymoron puyehue74 is there some way me to debug what happens when I click the head of the column?
<puyehue74> ArGGu^^: running xev you can check wich event are send when you manipulate your mouse
<puyehue74> ArGGu^^: but it capture only the events on the test windows
<ForgeAus> what extras does p7zip-full have that p7zip doesn't?
<ArGGu^^> puyehue74 tried with two mouses
<ArGGu^^> A4 mouses sends MotionNotify that te another mouse does not
<ArGGu^^> And with the another mouse the sorting works
<ArGGu^^> *that the
<puyehue74> ArGGu^^: same here
<puyehue74> The remaining question is, the problem is QtEventfilter or xevent related
<AnnaZ> heh a4. always good for a surprise.
<AnnaZ> i suppose it's the only company that makes dual wheel mice among other things.
<oxymoron> ArGGu^^: start dolphin in konsole ;)
<obert> http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/animals_05_10/a30_23152731.jpg
<ArGGu^^> oxymoron
<obert> no.it is an horse
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<obert> :P
<ArGGu^^> there does not show anything on the concole when I try to sort
<ArGGu^^> *console
<oxymoron> ArGGu^^: Does it show anything else?
<ArGGu^^> oxymoron yes
<ArGGu^^> but nothing that is related on mouse
<Barridus> where does the skype application go when you install it via the deb?
<oxymoron> ArGGu^^: I guess its something with xserver then, well I dont know how to debug that I am afraid, maybe #kubuntu-devel knows anything.
<ArGGu^^> ok
<iconmefisto> Barridus: if you mean the executable, it's /usr/bin/skype
<puyehue74> ArGGu^^: sort items in quassel channel list works fine
<ForgeAus> how to change kde's global selection policy in KDE4?
<ForgeAus> (ie from single click to double-click for folders, etc?)
<iconmefisto> ForgeAus: in mouse settings
<puyehue74> ForgeAus: system Settings->Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<ArGGu^^> puyehue74 ok
<Barridus> iconmefisto, thanks - totally had a brain fart there.  dealing with sick girls
<ForgeAus> no qtparted in Lucid?
<ForgeAus> what partition manager does it use?
<ForgeAus> !qtparted
<ubottu> QtParted is a !Qt/!KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !Adept !KPackageKit or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install qtparted » in a console. - QtParted is no longer available in Jaunty (9.04) and up, see !PartitionManager
<iconmefisto> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 423 kB, installed size 2836 kB
<ForgeAus> uh back to what I was trying to say what partition editor does it use?
<iconmefisto> ForgeAus: partitionmanager
<ForgeAus> hmm...
<ArGGu^^> ForgeAus the partitionmanager package install KDE Partition Manager http://sourceforge.net/projects/partitionman/
<ForgeAus> thx :)
<ForgeAus> ArGGu^^:  its in the repos
<bipolar> can someone here using the kolab akonadi resource try to duplicate a glitch for me? It seems that if I have kontact running with the akonadi resource setup for the calendar and I sync the kolab resource from the akonadi console kontact has some kind of UI frieze about 90% of the time. I think it may be fixed in 4.4.3.
<AnnaZ> ehrm i can see some of the icons in the system tray are programs, some are plasmoids. how can i add my own plasmoid to the system tray?
<AnnaZ> so far i have only found a possibility to turn predefined plasmoids on and off.
<ForgeAus> you generally can't
<ForgeAus> you can add plasmoids to the panel
<ForgeAus> but not system tray
<chakie> so, anyone here who likes akonadi and/or can get kmail to run?
<ForgeAus> unless they do something internally that embeds it there, I guess
<speedvin> hello guys!
<AnnaZ> ForgeAus: why? have you seen tray hold plasmoids? see system tray options -> plasma widgets.
<speedvin> I wanted to ask you something....
<AnnaZ> so it CAN hold plasmoids.
<speedvin> many of you use Amarok (I think so)
<speedvin> and I wanted to use my music mysql db (Amraok DB)
<ForgeAus> ahh IC
<AnnaZ> i know in previous versions system tray only showed programs, not plasmoids.
<speedvin> and I want to ask now...If I want to use such db I need to install entire mysql-server package with deps?
<AnnaZ> speedvin: i believe so, though i'm totally puzzled why they didn't make it work with sqlite. i heard because of performance or so.
<speedvin> AnnaZ: I think you are right becouse MySQL was written to be the fastest DB ;)
<AnnaZ> speedvin: i don't like mysql anyway. it has longer startup time and overhead and lower performance than postgres.
<AnnaZ> EVEN than postgres. there sure ought to be some really high end stuff out there somewhere.
<speedvin> AnnaZ: You're right but KDE need MySQL then Amarok dev's use this situation
<AnnaZ> kde needs mysql?
<ForgeAus> wish I could use swapfs to load my wubi swapdrive!
<ForgeAus> place vista's pagefile.sys there :)
<AnnaZ> oh i suppose the new kmail and stuff do...
<speedvin> AnnaZ I think yes (it's in deps of KDE in all dist's)
<henkka-> hello
<henkka-> someone wanna help me install java again on Kubuntu?
<speedvin> hello
<henkka-> I had to reinstall kubuntu and id ont remember how to do it anymore
<henkka-> itw as something like sudo apt or something
<henkka-> :D
<speedvin> sudo aptitude install openjdk
<cortex|sk> openjdk-6-jre
<henkka-> ok thanks
<henkka-> is there any way to make kubuntu run a bit faster?
<henkka-> or is some sort of antivirus neccesary
<speedvin> :D
<speedvin> henkka: No need for antivirus for now I think
<henkka-> oh for love fo god
<henkka-> I tried to install Windows XP but it didnt work
<henkka-> anyway i've a 40gb HD
<henkka-> so I made a 12gb partition for the win XP and
<henkka-> and unformatted partition of 24gb or so
<henkka-> and left the rest untouched
<henkka-> anyway i installed Kubuntu then
<henkka-> and even though i selected the 'use biggest continuous freespace' option in the partition wizard
<henkka-> it apparently went to the
<henkka-> remaining 4gb slice
<henkka-> so.... I guess it'll be another hour reinstalling D:
<henkka-> well since that's teh case
<henkka-> Could someone recommend a lightweight linux
<henkka-> since i've to reinstall anyway
<crweb> How do I get kpackagekit to quit telling me to upgrade to 10.04?  Thats extremely annoying and I can't upgrade right now.
<crweb> I still want to see normal updates
<shadeslayer> henkka-: Damn small linux :P
<henkka-> huh?
<shadeslayer> 22:17:03     henkka- | Could someone recommend a lightweight linux                                                                  │ azteech
<henkka-> kk
<henkka-> does it have desktop interface and is it hard to use? since Im really beginner
<henkka-> :D
<ArGGu^^> Damm small linux maybe that little too striped distro :D
<henkka-> :D
<shadeslayer> ArGGu^^: well he said lightweight
<shadeslayer> henkka-: theres also Xubuntu
<crweb> yeah, i think that dsl was probably a little too lightweight
<AnnaZ> striped -.-
<henkka-> well I dont know I'd be happy with Kubuntu but it works too slowly
<crweb> henkka-: turn off effects?
<henkka-> i tried
<AnnaZ> i heard it's fashionable. black and white striped.
<henkka-> didnt make much difference :D
<shadeslayer> or Lubuntu
<crweb> henkka-: personally, even with my mid-range hardware, I don't see other things being really *faster*
<crweb> henkka-: whats your hardware like?
<henkka-> 2ghz amd athlon 1gb ddr1
<henkka-> radeon9600
<henkka-> old harddrive 40gb and that's kinda slow too
<shadeslayer> henkka-: ddr1! did you purchase it in the Stone age or something? :P
<crweb> henkka-: the 40gb drive is probably a huge factor..
<henkka-> maybe
<crweb> henkka-: I've a few machines about the same cpu and ram and they perform fairly well
<shadeslayer> heh.. i think i have SDram still lying around here somewhere
<CartoonCat> hello
<shadeslayer> CartoonCat: hi
<CartoonCat> so, still having wireless issues, ath5k
<shadeslayer> CartoonCat: im guessing you already checked the wiki
<CartoonCat> yes, i didnt see this issue there
<shadeslayer> CartoonCat: whats the issue?
<AnnaZ> henkka-: i run similar hardware, except the harddisk is quite a bit faster (at least 3 times as fast as yours), and the graphics card is a geforce 8.
<AnnaZ> and i'm fully satisfied with kubuntu's performance here.
<CartoonCat> the driver (regardless of the network manager) times out. its IS a issue with ath5k. the main issue is figuring out how to get a specifit version installed
<shadeslayer> CartoonCat: did you try installing newer drivers ? heard of linux-backports-wirless-modules?
<CartoonCat> lol, yea i heard of it
<shadeslayer> did you try them?
<CartoonCat> that one acts the same, I am not sure if it really installing or not, becasue there is no versioning display in dmesg
<shadeslayer> CartoonCat: You will have to reboot after installing that package
<CartoonCat> I did
<shadeslayer> same thing? no idea then :P
<CartoonCat> yea, I managed to get compat-wireless-2010-04_26-1_amd64.deb (self made) working, BUT! the kernel that works on doesnt have working 3d (needed for googleearth)
<CartoonCat> now, I can not get the modules/build to install with any ofthe <other> kernels
<CartoonCat> i mean * /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-[server/generic]/build
<shadeslayer>                      | figuring out how to get a specifit version installed                                                         │ bipolar
<shadeslayer>                      | figuring out how to get a specifit version installed                                                         │ bipolar
<shadeslayer>                      | figuring out how to get a specifit version installed                                                         │ bipolar
<FloodBotK3> shadeslayer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> bah
<CartoonCat> nice flood to show my typo lol
<shadeslayer> stupid touchpad... goes wonky after i close the laptop screen
<CartoonCat> ah acer is it?
<shadeslayer> Dell XPS M1530
<bipolar> Riddell: can you point me to where I can download the kubuntu-ppa gpg key? I need it for preseeding an install.
<bipolar> I need the .gpg file to do it. :P
<CartoonCat> mm normaly have good luck with dells (synaptics)
<JuJuBee> Im using nis in my classroom and just upgraded a workstation to 10.04.  Every 3rd or so logout, it hangs up (cursor in upper left corner not blinking, black screen) and never gets back to login screen.  Forces me to hard reboot with power button.
<shadeslayer> bipolar: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xE4DFEC907DEDA4B8A670E8042836CB0A8AC93F7A&op=index
<bipolar> shadeslayer: thanks shadeslayer. I didn't realize I could get the file from there.
<shadeslayer> bipolar: :P
<sebersole> i use konversation on gnome (ubuntu) and have audio issues that affect just konversation; i did not get the full popup message written down (is it written to a log somewhere) but the complain was about "phonon" and "hda intel"
<sebersole> basically i get that error and audio from konversation stops working (until after reboot)
<sebersole> i had these same audio issues when running kde on this same machine, so its not gnome specific
<sebersole> can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> sebersole, use pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> ?
<sebersole> the folks on #phonon suggested using alsa "remove all OSS modules and OSS emulation modules."
<sebersole> BluesKaj: no clue :)
<BluesKaj> alsa is default already
<sebersole> from kde too?
<BluesKaj> sebersole, well look in your audio settings
<crweb> sebersole: remove pulseaudio from gnome... fixes most things for me
<BluesKaj> yup, kde as well
<sebersole> crweb: ala http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-remove-pulse-audio-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html ?
<BluesKaj> crweb, agreed , but some ppl have fancy audio setups with surround etc so PA works better for them
<crweb> sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio   usually does it for me
<crweb> I still use my surround sound without pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> yes, but there are more options withPA , however there are other setops/apps one can use
<sebersole> crweb: does that require a reboot?
<cevin> Can any body help me get sound on firfox and My URLs do not work in ThunderBird.
<BluesKaj> sebersole, try your audio setup without pulsewau]
<crweb> sebersole: no, but simple answer is yes
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio
<sebersole> crweb: :)  ok, bb
<lubse> hello, I just did a kubuntu update
<cevin> Where do I find   that
<lubse> now my screen is all blurry
<eagles0513875> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lubse> how can I make kubuntu detect my gfx card / monitor?
<sebersole> unfortunately it normally takes time for the error to show up
<BluesKaj> sebersole, you can always reinstall it if you need to
<sebersole> hehe
<sebersole> i have exceeded my reinstall quota for the month
<ForgeAus> quota?
<BluesKaj> lubse, which graphics card?
<lubse> ehm
<BluesKaj> lubse, lspci | grep VGA
<lubse> 9800
<lubse> but form Gygabite
<lubse> well its nVidea made by Gygabyte
<lubse> I think
<ForgeAus> gigabyte board nvidia chipset probably
<lubse> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)
<crweb> I love my 9800GTX+
<lubse> no, the board is gigabyte
<crweb> still performs like top of theline
<lubse> but the gfx board is also gigabyte
<crweb> (within a good price range)
<lubse> well, at the moment it is shit
<ForgeAus> I got builtin Nvidia 9500m  GS in this thing, seems brilliant
<ForgeAus> but I don't know how to get it working with lucid yet
<lubse> if I move my mouse it is blurry
<lubse> moving a window looks really bad
<lubse> can't work like this :(
<BluesKaj> lubse, look in the kmenu for hardware , an nvidia gui ctrl app should be there
<BluesKaj> jockey
<lubse> "searching all available drivers"
<lubse> its installed already :-/
<BluesKaj> did you enable the rcommended driver ?
<lubse> yes
<lubse> its enabled
<lubse> this driver is enabled and currently running
<BluesKaj> which one is it ?
<lubse> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended]
<BluesKaj> so what's the prob ?
<lubse> my screen is all blurry
<lubse> maybe it is the monitor then..
<lubse> but why would it be the monitor :-/
<lubse> everything was fine 5 minutes ago
<crweb> are you still running in a good resolution?
<lubse> but now I did this update
<BluesKaj> go into sys settings /display , check the res
<lubse> doesn't let me pick higher resolution
<lubse> I have big screen
<lubse> so no
<lubse> its not in correct resolution, needs to be 1960 or something, now its 1280
<BluesKaj> hmm , my 7600gt looks great on our 46" panasonic tv , not blurry at all , it goes to 1920 x 1200something , dunno exactly offhand
<lubse> yes, this gfx card also, because it was working fine 10 minute ago
<lubse> I did this update, which asked for restart, and replacement of config files, now its all blurry
<BluesKaj> ok lubse run sudo nvidi-xconfig to rewrite the xorg file
<BluesKaj> err nvidia-xconfig
<lubse> its not there
<BluesKaj> actually try kdesudo nvidia-xconfig
<lubse> this file
<lubse> put vim in betwee?
<lubse> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<BluesKaj> just run that command in the terminal
<lubse> sh: pkg-config: not found
<lubse> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<BluesKaj> ok, reboot
<jimmy51_> i clicked to get debugging symbols for a crash report.  it's taken over an hour and still says 26 minutes left (it's said that all along).  i have a ridiculously fast connection.  what's up with that?
<ForgeAus> how do I restart a apt-get installation that died on me?
<lubse> okay, rebooting, brb
<ForgeAus> its saying that its still locked (asking if another process is using it)
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, then, sudo dpkg --configure -a
 * lubse bows deeply, it is fixed
<lubse> thanks so much, I have an assignment to hand in, really appreciate the help
<BluesKaj> np :)
<lubse> hmm, I think the update also removed my java?
<amichair> speaking of nvidia and TVs, is there any solution to video tearing on the TV?
<BluesKaj> lubse, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ryan_46> !Themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ForgeAus> to ftp to a http site you ftp to port 80?
<amichair> ForgeAus: ftp and http are two different protocols... what r u trying to do?
<ForgeAus> just use krusader instead of whatever the installer for adobe flash is to get a tar.gz from archive.canonical.com's http site
<amichair> ForgeAus: http standard port is 80, ftp standard port is 21
<ForgeAus> I know that much
<amichair> so I misunderstood the question :-)
<BluesKaj> those dudes over at ##windows are worse than the linux helpers when I was newb :)
<ForgeAus> each time I use port21 it says could not connect to host timed out trying to connect to remote host
<ForgeAus> (oddly enough for a timeout it comes back rather fast ith that message)
<ForgeAus> and the program downloading the file is using port 80 (maybe its downloading via http?)
<thomasfuston> BluesKaj: alot of the linux guys can be worse too , no matter which OS :)
<amichair> ForgeAus: sounds like regular http
<BluesKaj> thomasfuston, ok, go over there and ask a question about networking like i did
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, ssh ?
<thomasfuston> BluesKaj: nvm stop this, this a support channel :P
<amichair> ForgeAus: did u try a regular browser? or wget?
<ForgeAus> actually I don't need to worry... its got 80% thru the other one, I think its going to work now
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, using ftp with a browser?
<ForgeAus> ahh I know how to remove the lock :) just delete the file lock from /var/cache/apt
<ForgeAus> its ok BluesKaj no problem all fixed now
<ForgeAus> didn't need it afterall
<BluesKaj> ok
<bdizzle> Hi, I remember once using a program that would graphically show the disk space in terms of the file sizes
<markit> hi, I'm trying to use kftpgrabber to upload some files in a ftp server. I can connect to ftp server, but when I drag local file to the remote file window, nothing happens (nor is in the logs), any idea?
<bdizzle> I'm trying to figure out what is eating up all my disk space, and how much of it is junk that I can remove, but I want to be able to see it all in one shot
<bdizzle> anyone remember what program that is?
<AnnaZ> bdizzle: i can't recommend you a program, but i usually just do "du | sort -n -r | less" on the command line
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, df -h
<Riddell> bipolar: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq/PPA-keys
<bdizzle> ah, found it
<bdizzle> http://kdirstat.sourceforge.net/
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, eyecandy
<iconmefisto> bdizzle: there's file size view in konqueror
<bdizzle> BluesKaj, yes, eyecandy, but it helps me see things in relative size
<bdizzle> so I can easily spot out things
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, just funnin'  :)
<freakboy7> geia sas ellines :)
<freakboy7> hello to all
<BluesKaj> we need alittle lightening up in here , far too serious . was already chastized once for posting 2 sentences that were offtopic :)
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> well, right now I'm in the process of dl / installing kile
<BluesKaj> what's kile?
<bdizzle> and I suspect I will have to get an external hard drive soon
<bdizzle> LaTeX editor
<BluesKaj> ok
<amichair> have there been any common reports of karmic->lucid upgrade issues to be aware of?
<bdizzle> do a fresh install
<bdizzle> I've also had issues with screen brightness, as in the usual Fn + left / right arrow doesn't work
<bdizzle> the software registers it, but not the hardware
 * ForgeAus shrugs... I've heard some uncommon ones
<bdizzle> going into power settings and changing it from there works though
<bdizzle> ForgeAus, such as?
<freakboy7> why i can not make shut down to ubuntu ultimate 2.5
<ForgeAus> someone had (after long uptime) vanishing icons (apps, etc still running but the icons blanked out)
<bdizzle> oh nice
<amichair> I'm referring to desktops, so I can get away with wireless and fn bugs :-)
<bdizzle> heh, wireless was another issue
<bdizzle> it worked, but barely. wicd installation wouldn't remove network-manager, had to do that by hand
<BluesKaj> amichair, had no probs upgrading thru the net , a fresh install is unecessary in most cases
<amichair> I was just guessing... wireless seems to always be an issue :-/
<bdizzle> I know :(
<alzear> Hello all! I have a question. In my "nvidia x server settings" program I have two screens configured without xinerama (this is the way I want it). But on the second screen I dont get a menu bar, just a black screen. What am I doing wrong?
<BluesKaj> wicd merely disables nm
<ForgeAus> I assume sessions and config (ie non-oxygen) styles etc is fixed to remember them
<bdizzle> BluesKaj, yeah, it wouldn't do that and I had them running side by side, causing them to not work properly (ofcourse)
<bdizzle> so I had to remove network-manager and suddenly wireless wored
<bdizzle> *worked
<amichair> a fresh install would normally be better, but since there servers and stuff running too, it would be too much work/downtime/risk to configure them from scratch, I think.
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, did you compile or install from the repos
<bdizzle> install from repos
<bdizzle> I wouldn't have a clue how to compile anything
<bdizzle> I'm lucky to know how to get around CLI in a pinch
<riccardo> ciao a tutti
<riccardo> qualcuno sa se e possibile installare global menu su kubuntu??
<riccardo> grazie
<moetunes> !it | riccardo
<ubottu> riccardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> anyway bdizzle , i could never get nm to work until lucid , but now it seems fine
<riccardo> hi
<riccardo> is possible install globalmenu in kubuntu10.04'
<riccardo> ??
<eagles0513875> !enter | riccardo
<ubottu> riccardo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pmwisse> to anyone active in developing kubuntu:
<iconmefisto> what is globalmenu?
<pmwisse> thanks for 10.04!!!!
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, I recommend you use google-linux search for anything you'd like to learn in linux , for example "compikil
<pmwisse> don't get disturbed by those stupid reviews
<pmwisse> that complain about the theme not being fancy enough
<henkka-> hi
<bdizzle> yeah, I know, working on it
<BluesKaj> compile brings up any number of optional tutorials. bdizzle
<henkka-> is there a program for linux htat allows repartitioning a HD without formatting entirely
<bdizzle> I think its more of a lack of necessity to compile things right now
<BluesKaj> henkka-, yes gparted
<henkka-> ok i think i downloaded that
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<henkka-> or I typed
<henkka-> sudo apt-get install gparted something like that
<henkka-> from a webpage
<henkka-> but
<FloodBotK3> henkka-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<henkka-> I dont know how to start/use that
<henkka-> where can i find it?
<alzear> I have a question. In my "nvidia x server settings" program I have two screens configured without xinerama (this is the way I want it). But on the second screen I dont get a menu bar, just a black screen. What am I doing wrong?
<bdizzle> what is nepomuk and why is it taking up a gig of my system?
<henkka-> I mean
<BluesKaj> !patience | alzear
<ubottu> alzear: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<henkka-> how can i start the gparted program
<iconmefisto> henkka-: if you can't find it in the menu, alt-F2 and start typing gparted
<henkka-> kk
<henkka-> thx
<alzear> ok, sorry. I will wait
<bdizzle> !nepomuk
<BluesKaj> nepomuk...bah!
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> that bad?
<iconmefisto> nepomuk searches actually work in lucid, don't they?
<henkka-> ahh im so tired
<BluesKaj> dunno , I can't be bothered
<osvi> hi, i'm trying to install 10.04 amd64
<osvi> i select language, keyboard
<bdizzle> can I remove nepomuk ?
<osvi> then when i go to the partition list, the list is empty! by the way, with cfdisk i can see the partitions
<henkka-> is it possible to use Gparted to merge 2 partitions? if one of them is the partition with linux/OS
<osvi> why the installer can't detect the partitions?
<bdizzle> that is the one thing I wish KDE had, something similar to the windows -> search function, in gui form
<BluesKaj> henkka-, what are you really trying to do with the data on those partitions
<henkka-> well
<henkka-> I tried installing a pirated copy of windows XP today. .but it didnt work even though i tried a couple of times
<henkka-> in hte process i ended up creating a 12gb partition on which i installed the xp
<iconmefisto> bdizzle: there's kfind, though it's not very good
<henkka-> and then another 25gb partition where i wanted to install ubuntu, but i didnt format that partition
<henkka-> and the rest was unused space
<henkka-> just about
<BluesKaj> !pirated
<BluesKaj> !pirate
<henkka-> so then because windows didnt work i installed Kubuntu, but I didnt know 'the biggest continuous freespace' selectio nwould isntall linux on the remaining space
<bdizzle> iconmefisto, thanks, that's kinda what i needed
<osvi> can anyone help me installing kubuntu?
<henkka-> which resulted to that I got linux on like
<henkka-> it says 2.94gb in gparted
<henkka-> and it gets kind of full so i
<henkka-> can i somehow merge that 25gb partition with this 3gb one?
<henkka-> even though linux is here on the 3gb
<bdizzle> osvi, if you're not worried about partitions and have all of your data backed up (and have no issues with re-installing windows later on if the need arises), just do a straight install
<BluesKaj> BBL
<osvi> how can i do a straight install? i can't see my disk from the installer!
<henkka-> :D
<bdizzle> oh..
<iconmefisto> henkka-: you could delete the partitions you're not using, then resize your linux partition. but you'll need to unmount the linux partition to resize it, so you can do that with livecd
<henkka-> oh
<henkka-> oh well
<henkka-> i managed to format the 25gb thing into ext4 format now
<henkka-> so it might be usable
<henkka-> I asked this before under different circumstances
<henkka-> but is it possible to install some linux distro without using USB/CD
<henkka-> liek if I want to change away from this Kubuntu to something.. earlier at least 'debian stable' was recommended
<bdizzle> is nepomuk really needed? and what is it actually for?
<henkka-> what was the name of that
<henkka-> UNbooter or soemthing like that
<iconmefisto> bdizzle: desktop search (filenames, file contents, contacts, emails, bookmarks, etc, etc) it indexes files to do this. it's great when it's indexed the files you want to search
<henkka-> hmm it was UNetbootin
<henkka-> ok is it possible to install this Debian stable thing using Unetbootin without a CD
<henkka-> ?
<seattlegaucho> nepomuk .. i believe ... indexes docs in your machine
<bdizzle> ok, so its a needed annoyance for taking up a gig of space?
<anuxi> hola
<seattlegaucho> bdizzle: you can turn it off check in the advance settings -> services or something like that
<iconmefisto> bdizzle: you can disable it in systemsettings, advanced tab, desktop search. don't know if it can be uninstalled
<seattlegaucho> anuxi: spanish -> #kubuntu-es
<anuxi> seattlegaucho: thanks ;)
<seattlegaucho> anuxi: no hay problema :)
<pmwisse> did anyone get mobile broadband running from knetworkmanager in 10.04?
<pmwisse> I filled in all my data, mooost probably correctly
<pmwisse> but clicking on the connection causes nothing to happen
<pmwisse> it works with betavine vodafone software
<pmwisse> but that is sooooo slow
<pmwisse> the modem is detected
<bdizzle> okay, KDirStat is extremely useful for figuring out where filespace is taken up and how to delete things
<DarthFrog> bdizzle: Give filelight a look-see, too.
<iconmefisto> or just filesize view in konqueror
<DarthFrog> I wish Nepomuk & Strigi could be scheduled to run only between midnight and 8 AM.
<bdizzle> k, checking into it now DarthFrog
<markit> what is the "official" ftp client for KDE? Kftpgrabber seems not more developed
<kubun> alguein habla español ?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kubun> se agradece. thanks
<snarkfish> kscreensaver non functional in 10.04lts. causes system-settings to segfault
<MaxDamage> Hey, guys.
<MaxDamage> I accidentally removed my Taskbar, what do I do? o.O
<shadeslayer> MaxDamage: right click > Add panel
<shadeslayer> then add whatever widgets you want on the panel ;)
<DarkriftX> anyone know what would make my rss tab in ktorrent not show up?
<DarkriftX> I used to have 3 tabs, all, finished and rss
<DarkriftX> now i cant get the rss one without going to the syndication section, whihc i did not have to do before
<DarkriftX> 10.04 with latest ktorrent
<ForgeAus> hmmm..
<cevin> How do I get my URLs to load in FireFox
<rork> cevin: System > !patience
<zus> do google chrome themes only change as you download individual ones, or can i collect a few and decide when i want a theme?
<bdizzle> hi again, I was wondering if anyone had a link to what each specific kwin effect is and how to get them to work?
<bdizzle> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<bdizzle> and do I need compiz-fusion for them, or just kwin at this point?
<amichair> which package installation on cli is equivalent to selecting the latest nvidia drivers (195) from hardware manager?
<rome> my escapesequence \a doesn't make me a sound. any suggestions?
<bawww> why is Plasma Widgets disabled under System Tray Settings?
<AnnaZ> baww, what do you mean?
<AnnaZ> i cannot add further plasma widgets but i can turn the ones that have been originally there on and off.
<AnnaZ> in the system tray that is. the rest of the panel is free.
<AnnaZ> bawww even
<zus> bdizzle,  you can just enable compisiting  in system settings>desktop>desktop effects>
<bawww> AnnaZ: I can't turn off any of the check marked widgets
<AnnaZ> bawww: works for me.
<amichair> which package installation on cli is equivalent to selecting the latest nvidia drivers (195) from hardware manager?
<bawww> AnnaZ: never mind, i had to unlock the widgets first
<bawww> :/
<AnnaZ> oh...
<AnnaZ> ok :)
<bawww> thanks for your help :)
<BluesKaj> amichair, the cli isn't the way to install nvidia drivers , your graphical interface (X) has to be stopped first , so you need login to a TTY which is similar to the cli and then you have remove the existing driver , then install the nvidia driver for your card.
<amichair> BluesKaj: I always thought cli is a generic term for... command line interfaces (as opposed to GUI). I meant the TTY of course :-)
<amichair> BluesKaj: do you happen to know which package it is?
<BluesKaj> amichair, yes your right in that sense
<BluesKaj> depends on your nvidia card , amichair
<amichair> I'm currently using upstream 195.36.15 on karmic. I'm about to upgrade to lucid, and to avoid complications (something mentioned in the known issues), I want to go back to standard packages until after the upgrade completes
<BluesKaj> amichair, lspci | grep VGA
<amichair> BluesKaj: GeForce 9300
<ForgeAus> is there any video cards that are 3D (and 2D?) accelerated that aren't ATI/NVidia?
<BluesKaj> amichair, ok, i doubt you'll have a problem with the lucid upgrade with that driver.
<rome> my 2.6.32-22 update didn't succeed
<rome> i am still on 2.6.32-21
<amichair> BluesKaj: so I stay with upstream drivers, upgrade, then after reboot (probably into TTY since kernel change means no video drivers), and reinstall the upstream drivers?
<BluesKaj> amichair, kernel source drivers should install ok
<amichair> BluesKaj: Alrighty then. I was just a bit worried about that vague known issues blurb, but I suppose I'll just give it a go. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> upstream drivers is anew expression to me , is that aprprietary driver from the nvidia site , amichair ?
<BluesKaj> proprietary
<amichair> BluesKaj: yes, sorry, that's what I meant
<amichair> BluesKaj: straight from the nvidia website
<SteamInc> #windows
<BluesKaj> amichair, when you install lucid , it will remove any conflicting drivers and install the proper kernel source driver
<BluesKaj> ok, time for dinner ....BBL
<amichair> BluesKaj: ok, I'll hope for the best :-)
<amichair> BluesKaj: thanks again :-)
<zus> how can i find out what are the details on an mp3? when  i right click on properties i dont see. where the bit rate is.
<zus> can some one please tell me  how to check the bit rate on an mp3 and how can i have a video for a wallpaper?
<ForgeAus> vlc
<ForgeAus> (aka videolan player)
<ForgeAus> as for bitrate on mp3 I don't know, possibly kaffeine or even k3b? might give you mp3 info (of course theres cli tools to read all that metadata and stuff)
<zus> ForgeAus,  thanks, i was looking all over, how do i get VLC to do it i cant find the option. (10.4)
<BluesKaj> zus, sudo aptitude install vlc
<zus> i have VLC i just cant find the wallpaper background for videos
<BluesKaj> ok, sry ,eye candy isn't my strong suit
<_jam> I keep coming back to my computer to find the login screen. It seems like my X session is crashing (my .xsession-errors is 49MB) without crashing X itself (nothing in /var/log/X.org)
<timrl> im unable to view Quicktime videos on websites. Im using Kubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx). Any way to solve this problem ?
<_jam> suggestions on figuring out which of the 49 MB of errors is causing the problem
<timrl> its not working in Mozilla as well as Chrome
<zus> BluesKaj,  yeah i still have  the default going but would have been cool if i can get the video wall paper
<timrl> do i need to install any package ?
<zus> timrl,  have you tried the kubuntu-restricted extras?
<BluesKaj> zus, I'm afraid I have no idea
<timrl> zus: no i havent...can u please tell me how to use that
<zus> BluesKaj,  thats cool, thanks though
<zus> timrl,  im think is "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted extras"
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras | timrl
<ubottu> timrl: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timrl> zus BluesKaj thnx..ill try that
<zus> BluesKaj,  i must write that down for future notice
<BluesKaj> timrl, if want to install , sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<timrl> BluesKaj it seems its already installed
<_jam> well, kio_imap4 generates 163910 lines of failure
<timrl> i see an 'i' when i do sudo aptitude search kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<_jam> that is out of 478717 total
<timrl> zus BluesKaj anything else i can try ?
<BluesKaj> timrl, sorry for flash , install flashplugin-nonfree
<timrl> BluesKaj: ok
<timrl> BluesKaj: thats also installed
<timrl> BluesKaj: i can see youtube videos, so i think no issue with flash
<BluesKaj> right
<zus> timrl,  what browser are you using?
<BluesKaj> ok try win32codec
<timrl> zus Chrome, also tried Firefox
<timrl> BluesKaj ok
<BluesKaj> or win64codec depending on your platform
<timrl> ok
<timrl> BluesKaj sudo aptitude search win32codec shows nothing
<zus> try  these pages to make sure you have all the repsoitories  and codecs,- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu      |               http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid
<timrl> zus alright
<_jam> ugh, why does it have basically everything bit of output from gmplayer in there?!
<zus> timrl,  i used them two pages and  use both firefox and chrome and im golden.
<zus> BRB all
<BluesKaj> timrl, yeah sorry , w32codecs
<BluesKaj> forget my windows stuff
<timrl> BluesKaj it does not show up any package, do i need to add anything to my sources.lst ?
<BluesKaj> timrl, yes, uncomment all the debs , except the cdrom
<timrl> BluesKaj: ok
<_jam> looks like amarok is generating a few tens of thousands of lines of output as well
<BluesKaj> timrl, then sudo aptitude update
<timrl> BluesKaj ok
<_jam> and it looks like any time I press a global shortcut key (e.g. alt-tab) it gets recorded (which is a little weird)
<_jam> did I somehow install some kind of debug version?
#kubuntu 2010-05-12
<timrl> BluesKaj it still doesnt show up any w32codecs package
<timrl> BluesKaj my sources.list http://pastebin.com/acZturX5
<timrl> BluesKaj do i have all the required repos ?
<BluesKaj> timrl, uncomment the deb-src 's as well
<timrl> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | timrl
<ubottu> timrl: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<timrl> BluesKaj finally found w32codecs after adding medibuntu repo...now installing it
<_jam> well, as far as I can tell, mplayer, amarok, and kmail/kio_imap4 constitute all but 4000 lines or so of the 480k lines of errors
<ForgeAus> do you need w32codecs with vlc?
<BluesKaj> timrl, yeah, I sometimes forget which repos contain the media stuff because i automatically enable all my repos and add medibuntu after each OS upgrade.
<_jam> don't think so, not sure
<timrl> BluesKaj ok
<BluesKaj> BBL
<_jam> can anyone look at these errors and give me a hint what is crashing: http://pastebin.com/qBE7UHtW
<timrl> BluesKaj installed w32codecs, but still unable to play the video..actually, im trying to play the following video : http://bit.ly/aFaniX
<timrl> can u play it at ur end ?
<timrl> BluesKaj: ah..its working in firefox now :)
<timrl> BluesKaj thanks for ur help
<zus> hey guys i got to run  bbl
<serraphyn> Is there a way in kubuntu that remapps the mouse buttons? I found it and accidently made my mouse the right click to paste like middle button does
<serraphyn> but I can't seem to find where I did it
<wafaa> hello
<serraphyn> is there a way to simulate right clicking then?
<wafaa> i am using kubuntu
<wafaa> and i have some troubles with giza
<wafaa> can any one help me pls
<AnnaZ> wafaa: city or pyramid?
<wafaa> no
<wafaa> it's a software
<serraphyn> if kubuntu broke? i can't right click on my desktop..
<wafaa> installed under kubunto
<wafaa> it's used in automatic translation
<AnnaZ> wafaa: and what kind of problem do you have with it?
<wafaa> there's wht we call environement variables
<wafaa> i can't install them
<wafaa> AnnaZ :do u know this software?
<AnnaZ> naturally NOT.
<AnnaZ> but if you tell me what you're trying to do and at what stage you're failing i might be able to help you nonetheless.
<AnnaZ> i assume you are following some kind of manual and can point me to a line where you get lost.
<wafaa> yes
<wafaa> it's a manual
<wafaa> the manual of installation of Giza++
<wafaa> well the installation was done properly
<AnnaZ> do you expect me to google it just to help you?
<wafaa> i tried to google it but i didn't find any thing
<wafaa> u r very kind AnnaZ
<AnnaZ> ehr do you have this manual on a stone plate, carried down from a hill by a prophet? -.-
<wafaa> nooooooooooo
<wafaa> it was given to me by my lecturer
<AnnaZ> i know. it was a very funny joke.
<AnnaZ> oh. then you DO have it on a stone plate of sorts.
<wafaa> but when i reached this step i cldn't carry on
<wafaa> come on
<wafaa> i dnt like this kind of jokes
<wafaa> it's not funny
<AnnaZ> oh but it turned out to be true!
<wafaa> we were talking abt a scientific topic
<wafaa> but it's may b a joke for u
<AnnaZ> no, about a technical one -.-
<AnnaZ> well yes everything that doesn't come from internet comes from the stone age -.-
<AnnaZ> look, you are asking about domain specific software, being absolutely unspecific about the problem you have, and you expect to be helped?
<AnnaZ> you should rather expect someone to bathe you in sarcasm.
<wafaa> yeah we owe the first scholars wht we reached today in science
<AnnaZ> yeah they were smarter than you.
<wafaa> yes
<wafaa> who said tht i was smart
<wafaa> but am sure tht ur the smartst person in this chatroom yes?
<AnnaZ> well you would have appeared smarter if you had been more specific about the problem.
<AnnaZ> no, i'm not the smartest, merely the funniest.
<wafaa> would have given more info
<wafaa> if u were more respectfull towards
<wafaa> someone who had
<wafaa> a prob and needed help
<AnnaZ> oh you just don't want any help.
<AnnaZ> like, you might have noticed i'm not the ONLY person here.
<wafaa> i noticed it since the begining
<wafaa> but i appreciated ur answer even if u ddnt have the right one
<AnnaZ> and nonetheless, you act as if there weren't any. unless you disclose all information noone is gonna help.
<AnnaZ> thing is, you don't get a person to tell you "yeah i'm gonna help"
<wafaa> u know may b
<wafaa> am in ubuntu chatroom for first time
<AnnaZ> well it's like that everywhere.
<wafaa> but i am used to chat in technical chatroom
<wafaa> the difference is tht
<AnnaZ> or most places.
<wafaa> when people do nt have the answer
<wafaa> they dnt turn it as if it was a joke
<wafaa> they are more professional
<AnnaZ> oh bullshit.
<AnnaZ> you can write a wrapper script with "export VARNAME=value" statements which then calls your program
<AnnaZ> or you can put those statements in your .bashrc or so.
<AnnaZ> but i didn't want to mislead you into making even more problems for yourself, so i asked for more info.
<AnnaZ> also i find uncooperative people who need help absolutely hilarious :D
<wafaa> uncooperative!
<wafaa> if i had the answer i'll not ask for help
<wafaa> how could i b cooperative?
<AnnaZ> you have it. right there on your paper which you received from your professor or whatever.
<wafaa> no
<wafaa> the official paper doesn't contain this instruction
<AnnaZ> why do you expect someone to have a complete solution for you instead of helping you to put your brain to it and resolve that one little thing that you might be missing?
<wafaa> there was a problem while 'exporting'
<wafaa> the environement variable
<wafaa> i dnt want someone to give me the answer
<wafaa> i am just wondering why it ddnt work since i followed the right steps
<wafaa> and it's not a problem if someone had the same prob and could guide me
<AnnaZ> do you have an error message?
<wafaa> dnt u  think so?
<wafaa> yes
<AnnaZ> like i said, your software is domain specific.
<wafaa> nooooooooo
<wafaa> look
<AnnaZ> out of 263 people here probably 0.0001 persons use it on average :D
<wafaa> the software was
<wafaa> properly installed right
<wafaa> then
<wafaa> there's 2 folders
<wafaa> 1 containing the dictionaries
<wafaa> and the other one contains the executable parts
<BluesKaj> !enter |wafaa,
<ubottu> wafaa,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wafaa> ok
<wafaa> then to make it possible to run the giza software from any folder
<wafaa> we shld use the instruction export ..........
<wafaa> then we shld do the instruction source (name of the file.env)
<wafaa> AnnaZ: do u have now an idea abt wht am talking abt
<AnnaZ> this sounds just about right. source will execute the export statements in the current shell, and then they are valid during that shell session only.
<wafaa> yesssssssssssss
<wafaa> now u got it
<wafaa> the prob
<AnnaZ> so when you start your program in that same shell (bash, zsh, whatever) session, it will see the environment variables as specified.
<AnnaZ> no, now you explained it.
<AnnaZ> i'm technically versed but not a mindreader.
<wafaa> i dnt need mindreader
<AnnaZ> you can place the export statements or into .bashrc to make them "stick"
<wafaa> but
<AnnaZ> statements or the source statement
<wafaa> well AnnaZ
<wafaa> are we supposed to execute the file.env
<wafaa> in the source folder or in the destination folder
<AnnaZ> depends on how it's written.
<AnnaZ> if it has any `pwd` or so the location would matter
<AnnaZ> if not, probably not.
<xevious> I'm running 8.04 and would like to upgrade to 10.04, however Adept Manager is offering to upgrade me to 9.10 when I click Version Upgrade. How do I get the Version Upgrade button to do a 10.04 upgrade? (Or do I have to upgrade to 9.10 and then 10.04?)
<DarthFrog> xevious: 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.4
<Typos_King> xevious:     I'd rather advise you get the .iso and do a full install instead
<wafaa> look we have 2 folders
<wafaa> right
<AnnaZ> xevious: i don't recommend upgrading that far at all. i suggest taking your home directory, your /usr/local, and perhaps some of customized /etc files, and restoring them on a new system
<AnnaZ> xevious: i recommend transitioning to ext4 at the same time too. it's GREAT.
<AnnaZ> the performance is amazing.
<wafaa> the foldsrc
<wafaa> and the folderdest
<xevious> Not an option.
<AnnaZ> wafaa: why don't you ask people actively using the program?
<xevious> This is my mother's computer. I'm coaching her via Skype.
<AnnaZ> xevious: this sounds like a tough situation. there is very likely to be breakage.
<wafaa> well it's a new project
<DarthFrog> xevious: Urk! It's gonna screw up and need personal TLC.
<wafaa> and unfortunately am the first and only one on this project
<Typos_King> xevious:     would you rather try the upgrade and leave her with a blank screen?
<wafaa> ok AnnaZ
<Typos_King> you seem to think your upgrade somehow is going to go better than usual
<wafaa> thnk u any way
<AnnaZ> wafaa: the program has existed since, what, 2001
<wafaa> i know
<AnnaZ> wafaa: there certainly should be a few dozen users of it somewhere.
<AnnaZ> just not HERE.
<wafaa> i guess yes
<wafaa> the problem is tht there's not tht much info related to giza++
<AnnaZ> actually i could look through the source and find out all you need, but i don't think i'm gonna do this for free.
<wafaa> it's not like windows or linux
<wafaa> well if came to this chatroom
<wafaa> it means i dnt earn enough money to buy the answer
<wafaa> any way
<wafaa> thnks AnnaZ for your efforts
<Scunizi> How do I do a screen capture of a window?
<AnnaZ> Scunizi: there is this mode in ksnapshot.
<AnnaZ> you can call ksnapshot if you press print screen button
<Scunizi> AnnaZ: thanks I'll look at it..
<AnnaZ> oh and the window may not be covered by any others
<AnnaZ> else you'll get all windows above within the outline of the window you selected.
<Scunizi> ok.. that I kinda figured.. it's gotta be focused.
<AnnaZ> capture mode -> window under cursor, then new snapshot, then click on a window.
<amichair> I just finished the upgrade from karmic to lucid, after restart, I have a blank desktop. Any thoughts?
<amichair> (by blank, I mean the entire screen is black)
<AnnaZ> any further information on what you're running on?
<AnnaZ> .oO(and perhaps it's the time when you delete xorg.conf)
<amichair> AnnaZ: amd64?
<amichair> AnnaZ: display is ok, I have konsole and konversation working
<amichair> but nothing else on screen (desktop, taskbar, etc.)
<amichair> everything is black
<doleyb> Help, when I had karmic the window manager would correctly handle external displays, but with lucid it does not..
<mase_wk> doleyb: Hi, That probably isn't enough information for anyone in this channel to help you with.Can you provide us with some additional information like what you mean by correctly. The behaviour has obviously changed however we do not know what behaviour you previously had
<AnnaZ> amichair: i have heard of similar problems, apparently you don't have plasma installed in recent version.
<AnnaZ> amichair: reinstalling plasma should help.
<amichair> AnnaZ: when I try to, it says unmet dependencies linux-restricted-modules-common no installable for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-11-generic. Any idea what this means?
<AnnaZ> o.O that is just weird.
<amichair> maybe some old kernel leftovers
<amichair> (I've been upgrading since Intrepid)
<AnnaZ> apparently, and what could you have been using of restricted kernel drivers? graphics chip driver, wlan driver...
<amichair> maybe I can just uninstall the old kernels
<amichair> can I safely apt-get remove it?
<AnnaZ> yes.
<AnnaZ> i think so.
<AnnaZ> actually ext4 is SO great, pity you haven't installed anew.
<amichair> how does its greatness show?
<AnnaZ> it's just fast i suppose.
<AnnaZ> and it doesn't have new problems.
<AnnaZ> besides you can't read every file when you mount it under windows  -.-
<amichair> AnnaZ: indeed, it looks like plasma desktop was not installed, nor kde-workspace
<amichair> ah, that's better. thanks AnnaZ!
<amichair> next, the upgrade removed the subversion user group for some reason :-/
<AnnaZ> lol
<amichair> I wish I was joking :-)
<amichair> where can I find the upgrade log?
<jacob__> who are Chinese here?
<amichair> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<amichair> probably better luck there :-)
<jacob__> thanks a lot
<Guest50524> how can i change the translucency level on the kbar?
<darkdelusions> any one good with nfs? :)
<amichair> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<darkdelusions> does anyone know if there is a plasmoid for the transmission web interface?
<darkdelusions> I googled and didnt find anything
<seck> hi
<seck> i need to install nvidia driver
<ForgeAus> find hardware in the kickoff menu (k-menu)
<ForgeAus> generally under applications-system
<seck> finally is installedthe driver but the aceleration 3d isnt working some idea to help me?
<satch5150> hi all, is there a prog to probe the cdrom drive for it's entire specs, like model, chispet, firmware version, etc. ?
<seck> somebody can help me?
<iconmefisto> satch5150: I think k3b shows that info in it's settings. there's also lshw (commandline)
<satch5150> iconmefisto: thank you :)
<seck> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<seck>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<seck> sh: pkg-config: not found
<seck> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<seck> Using: command not found
<FloodBotK1> seck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest24989> I need help please: Knetwork manager suddenly stoped working in my kubuntu laptop. I give thanks I have another laptop... whats going on? (10.04)
<darkdelusions> .
<rackIT> *
<ForgeAus> hmm..
<cuchy> Hola
<bawww> does anyone know why Thunderbird looks so ugly in Kubuntu?
<bawww> seems like there's an issue with the font rendering...
<bawww> cuchy: hi
<DarthFrog> bawww: I have Tbird open right now.  Looks fine to me.
<bawww> DarthFrog: would it possible for you to link a screenshot?
<cuchy> hii
<bawww> better yet, let me post my screenshot
<cuchy> bawww
<DarthFrog> bawww: DCC Send open to you.
<bawww> accepted
<bawww> at 0% still
<bawww> bayimg.com or imageshack?
<rolsworth> i have the creative xfi xtremegamer and the sound quality is terrible in ubuntu. anything i can do to fix it?
<darkdelusions__> Horray I fixed my plymoth so it not all jacked up :)
<darkdelusions__> thank you google :)
<darkdelusions__> Now my kubuntu splash screen doesnt look all messed up when I reboot :)
<chx> hi. I am here to ask for directions on how can i help solving https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/579083
<CartoonCat> Hellos
<eagles0513875> !hi | CartoonCat
<ubottu> CartoonCat: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<CartoonCat> Anyone else seeing horribly high mem use for dbus-daemon and nepomukserver fileindexer ?
<CartoonCat> fileindexer was up to 1.1GB ram, 2.5GB Virt and stoped responding fast enough, so i killed it. dbus is 1.2GB virt and 900m ram
<eagles0513875> chx: devs are away this week at uds some might be around but you just have to wait
<chx> eagles0513875: okay
<chx> eagles0513875: I mean, I know a bit about Linux and a real lot about open source development so I am eager to give a good bug report. This is not a bug report I would like.
<bawww> DarthFrog: have you tried out Thunderbird 3.1 beta 2 yet?
<eagles0513875> chx: its a start the devs could help u with getting it more detailed
<chx> eagles0513875: see, there i am stumped. I move the mouse, click the button, nothing.
<chx> eagles0513875: the pointer moves but that's it. There is nothing else.
<chx> eagles0513875: as said, i even tried xev, moved the pointer inside the window, nada
<DarthFrog> bawww: Just whatever is available in Lucid.
<chx> eagles0513875: either something that sends mouse events to the rest of the system goes on vacation or the pointer as far as the system is considered is somewhere far off screen and it's only to my eyes on the screen.
<eagles0513875> chx: have you tried reconfiguring the xserver
<eagles0513875> chx: also is this an upgrade from karmic to lucid? or clean install
<chx> eagles0513875: upgrade -- good point to include
<chx> eagles0513875: reconfigure like what?
<chx> eagles0513875: there is no xorg.conf any more.
<eagles0513875> chx: i dont know the xorg subsystem too whel except on the side of graphics drivers :(
<eagles0513875> chx: do you have your video card drivers installed?
<bawww> DarthFrog: it's pretty good, just came out today., they have some sort of new filter system and ui improvements
<chx> eagles0513875: (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so is this what you are asking?
<chx> eagles0513875: this is an Intel GM45
<chx> eagles0513875: (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) GM45
<DarthFrog> bawww: I look forward to the day that Kmail treats HTML properly, so I can use it again.
<chx> eagles0513875: but note that i attached an Xorg.0.log as the only thing that has something in it. not much.
<bawww> DarthFrog: what do you mean?
<bawww> it displays HTML pretty well
<DarthFrog> bawww: Oh it displays it OK.  Try forwarding or editing a received HTML email.
<bawww> really, i'll have to test it out
<eagles0513875> chx:  i know there were some serious regressions a lil while back im not sure if they are surfacing again with lucid or not :( as i dont have an intel integrated chipset
<nicio> need help i mount my hdd on the desktop but i cant acess it,it say You do not have access rights to this location.
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: ping
<avishek> I'm using Kubuntu 9.10, with my /home mounted on /dev/sdb1 (external hard disk). How can I ensure that my system mounts my /home partition on the internal HDD if the external HDD is not available?
<bawww> does anyone have a good solution for everyday tasks syncing?
<bawww> avishek: so you have a backup of the /home on the external?
<eagles0513875> bawww: you mean run certain tasks at a given point in time
<bawww> oh let me clarify it's like a To-Do task
<avishek> bawww: I use my external as my primary /home.
<avishek> bawww: If I comment out the specific line in fstab, then my internal /home is used. I would like to make this switch automatic if the external is not available
<bawww> avishek: what would be the easiest is to use symbolic linking with the external and make the internal your main, and you can store most of your data on the external.
<chx> eagles0513875: do you have a link maybe?
<avishek> bawww: Thank you, it never occurred to me. But suppose the external is not available; in that case will there be any problem if I use symbolic links?
<bawww> avishek: as long as they're not files applications depend on, which is mostly stored in your ~/.kde (if you're using the latest Kubuntu)
<bawww> and for non-qt applications it may vary, but if your only using the external for personal files like pictures, music, and documents then you should be a ok
<avishek> bawww: thank you! I'll try it out.
<bawww> np
<eagles0513875> chx: no i dont :(
<mauricio> nesesito recuperar el grub en mi ubuntu 9.10 alguien me puede ayudar
<engelb> Guten Morgen
<mauricio> me urge estube googleando
<realpeople> good day, is there anybody that can help me on Ekiga? i am trying to send video from one ekiga to another ekiga via sip account loaded, voice is great but no video??
<nfrs> hi
<nfrs> do-release-upgrade from karmic to lucid gives me the following: "The package 'update-manager' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist."
<nfrs> tried to nail down the problem by replacing all 'karmic' with 'lucid' in sources.list and discovered that "apt-get install mountall" says "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall"
<nfrs> don't know how to proceed from here...
<moetunes> nfrs: evidently you need a   -d   on the end of do-release-upgrade
<nfrs> moetunes: tried that
<moetunes> undo the changes you made to sources.list 'cause that is never good and try it then
<nfrs> moetunes: fails with the same error
<eagles0513875> nfrs: what ya trying to do upgrade
<eagles0513875> !upgrade | nfrs
<ubottu> nfrs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eagles0513875> nfrs: see the last link
<iconmefisto> nfrs: look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/572634
<nfrs> moetunes: still same error
<nfrs> iconmefisto: I'm pretty sure that workaround only applies in case when you're doing offline upgrade
<nfrs> but I'm doing online upgrade
<moetunes> nfrs: evidently   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d    should work - I never upgrade just do fresh installs
<nfrs> moetunes: well, it doesn't
<moetunes> nfrs: same error?
<nfrs> moetunes: yep
<moetunes> nfrs: is there a blacklist file in   /etc/apt   ?
<nfrs> moetunes: no
<nfrs> moetunes: ahha. I think I nailed it
<moetunes> o
<moetunes> I'm googling about it atm
<nfrs> I had /etc/apt/preferences file setting high priority to python package from a ppa repository
<nfrs> not sure why did I add it there
<nfrs> now it says I'm out of disk space, so I'm going to clean up and see if it works
<moetunes> nfrs: luck :]
<nfrs> hmm. 6 GB not enough for upgrade?!
<stephan> Hello everyone!
<iconmefisto> nfrs: maybe you could burn a alternative install iso and install from that?
<nfrs> iconmefisto: thanks, I've fixed the problem
<nfrs> iconmefisto: my /etc/apt/preferences file had a line that told apt to prefer python from a ppa
<iconmefisto> nfrs: and the disk space problem?
<nfrs> iconmefisto: it ran out of space on /boot
<nfrs> so I just uninstalled an older kernel
<iconmefisto> ok
<moetunes> 6GB for /boot?
<nfrs> no, I was confused, I thought it didn't have enough space on /
<nfrs>  /boot was indeed out of space
<moetunes> heh k :]
<realpeople> good day, is there anybody that can help me on Ekiga on kubuntu? i am trying to send video from one ekiga to another ekiga via sip account loaded, voice is great but no video??
<sadjfklj> hi
<sadjfklj> I have a botched install, and need to re-install from the command line.
<eagles0513875> !hi | sadjfklj
<ubottu> sadjfklj: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sadjfklj> Is there anyway to fake do-release-upgrade?
<eagles0513875> sadjfklj: botched how
<sadjfklj> do upgrade died at 16% to go, and now when I reboot i get the kerner can't find init.
<eagles0513875> sadjfklj: humm im not sure
<iconmefisto> sadjfklj: boot with a 9.10 livecd and chroot, then try upgrading again?
<sadjfklj> I have tried semi re-install (i.e. chrooted into the enviroment) but the system think I have lucid and not karmic.
<sadjfklj> so do-release-upgrade does nothing.
<iconmefisto> sadjfklj: did you use a 9.10 karmic livecd?
<sadjfklj> no suse livecd
<stefan___> yo
<sadjfklj> it's what I had on hand
<stefan___> been ages  since i been here
<stefan___> is this place still as dead as always
<iconmefisto> sadjfklj: I'm just guessing now, don't know if it will work or make things worse, but you could try editing sources.list and change everything from lucid back to karmic
<sadjfklj> thanks, did that, I also changed the lsb_release back to karmic, but somehow do-release-upgrade still thinks I'm lucid
<iconmefisto> sadjfklj: how about manually installing a lucid kernel?
<iconmefisto> sadjfklj: when upgrade died, was it downloading packages, or it had started installing them?
<robwlo531> hi there, the Kubuntu 10.04 is not working on a Clevo M570U(somtimes sold as Nexoc Osiris E703 III) notebook. although plymouth is working and ksplash is showing up, afterwards the screen remains black and only the mouse is visible. does anybody have any ideas about what's going on there?
<robwlo531> I meant the Live CD
<sadjfklj> try that as well, actually I had a problem with apt complaining about broken and unconfigured packages (some library libdrm-nouveau), so i tried removing that, which took removed most of the system.
<sadjfklj> I then installed kubuntu-desktop, and then the kernel image, which completed fine
<sadjfklj> But i still have the error
<sadjfklj> either I have a problem with the grub configuration (because the initramfs image is there) or I'm missing some package
<moetunes> tried to do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<moetunes> ?
<sadjfklj> iconmefisto: the install dies during package installation, the download succeeded
<iconmefisto> sadjfklj: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sadjfklj> moetunes: yup
<sadjfklj> iconmefisto: yup
<sadjfklj> can I get somebody to paste a copy of the grub menu entry to compare pls?
<iconmefisto> sadjfklj: grub.cfg ? or /etc/default/grub ?
<iconmefisto> http://pastebin.com/hMCEZfYx (grub.cfg)
<sadjfklj> iconmefisto: both if possible
<iconmefisto> http://pastebin.com/jNL2nL7K /etc/default/grub
<iconmefisto> sadjfklj: lines 10, 21, 32 of /etc/default/grub I have edited/customised
<sadjfklj> iconmefisto: do you have your root (/) and boot in the same partition?
<iconmefisto> sadjfklj: yes
<sadjfklj> question on grub: both the linux and the initrd load their files from the boot partition correct?
<sadjfklj> i.e. i don't have the /boot prefix that you have on your files, but I assume that since it loaded the kernel it is also capable of loading the initrd image?
<gunsofbrixton> hi, there once was an option to download all updates in the background... is that option still available?
<iconmefisto> sadjfklj: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic is what I have, and in / there is vmlinuz which is linked to that initrd file
<iconmefisto> rwxrwxrwx   1 root root      30 2010-04-15 11:29 vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic
<iconmefisto> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      30 2010-04-30 05:55 vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic
<iconmefisto> sadjfklj: *not linked to initrd file, but as I have pasted above ^^ (sorry if I confused you)
<sadjfklj> iconmefisto: I think the problem might be that root is being correctly defined in the grub configuration
<sadjfklj> I need to reboot to try
<abhifx> hi there. its look like compiz is running in my kde.. how can i stop it. please help
<Tm_T> abhifx: see your ~/.config/autostart/ folder if there's anything related to it
<Tm_T> abhifx: also see systemsettings -> default applications -> window manager
<abhifx> Tm_T, yes kwin is default
<Tm_T> abhifx: did you have anything related in autostart folder ?
<abhifx> Tm_T, but if i change the autostart, compiz stops in other de too
<Tm_T> abhifx: untrue, you need just to edit it to not start in KDE (:
<abhifx> there is an autostart folder
<abhifx> Tm_T, 1st of all... thank you for trying to help me
<Tm_T> that's the purpose of this channel (:
<Tm_T> abhifx: so you have compiz related file in that folder? open it in text editor
<abhifx> Tm_T, its open
<abhifx> Tm_T, there are the lines in there COMPIZ_BIN_PATH="/usr/bin/"
<abhifx> PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib/compiz/"
<abhifx> COMPIZ_NAME="compiz.real"
<Tm_T> abhifx: ye, add line ShowIn=GNOME;XFCE; (or other sessions you like to support)
<Tm_T> abhifx: or NotShowIn=KDE;
<abhifx> Tm_T, that is exactly what i wanted. man you are great. thank you so much
<abhifx> Tm_T, notshowin works? thats even better. thank you so much
<Tm_T> abhifx: ye, only one of those, not both can be used so latter is better
<abhifx> Tm_T, yeah later is definitely better.. you know your are the 1st one who has helped in kubuntu irc. i am very grateful
<deenooo> My taskbar has a wallpaper on it...how do I get rid of it?
<Tm_T> deenooo: as you asked in #ubuntu too, I have to ask, do you use KDE or GNOME ?
<deenooo> Tm_T: I'm using KDE that's why I quickly came here :)
<Kolia> deenooo: you're sure you are not seeing the wallpaper through the taskbar (=panel i guess?) ?
<deenooo> I have the default KDE 4 wallpaper and on the taskbar I have a compaq black wallpaper :/
<Tm_T> deenooo: righto, then, systemsettings -> appearance -> style -> second tab (desktop ...) and try some other style, might be part of the style
<deenooo> Unfortunately, that doesn't help :(
<Tm_T> deenooo: in that case, take a screenshot please, so we'll see what's the thing (:
<ads> Did someone successfull install kubuntu 10.4 in vmware?
<deenooo> Tm_T: http://i40.tinypic.com/indfrc.png
<Kolia> hehe
<Tm_T> deenooo: aah that one, it's a bug
<Kolia> deenooo: nice effect, how do you do that? :p
<deenooo> Kolia: I want to get rid of it :(
<Tm_T> pixmap caching isn't acting nicely
<deenooo> Tm_T: And the fix?
<Kolia> deenooo: i was kidding ;)
<deenooo> Kolia: I know :D
<Tm_T> deenooo: switch some other desktop theme on, relogin, switch back and pray
<Kolia> Tm_T: is that related to a particular KDE version?
<Kolia> can't it be updated?
<Tm_T> deenooo: if that doesn't help, we'll go remove pixmap cache a bit harsher way
<Kolia> i've never seen this bug
<deenooo> Tm_T: How do I change theme?
<deenooo> i mean which one do I change to?
<deenooo> desktop style?
<Tm_T> deenooo: ye, to something else, you choose (:
<Tm_T> Kolia: no idea if it's version related, I have seen it happen, and is somehow pixmap cache related issue
<deenooo> But I'm updating at the moment and my internet is friggin slow, I don't wanna logout :(
<Tm_T> deenooo: mmm, try if resizing panel makes it regenerate those pixmaps
<deenooo> that somewhat fixed it but I still have the image in there but now its grey like the taskbar
<Tm_T> deenooo: fun
<ussher> anyone use netbeans on kubuntu?
<ussher> wondering if there is something that i have done wrong with my install that is causing just my installation to not allow copy/paste from firefox to the editor
<deenooo> Damn battery died :(
<deenooo> it's fine now :/
<kjeldahl> So anybody got any pointers to sound setup in kubuntu, specifically getting flash to play when the rest of KDE using phonon already works?
<kehna> How would I go about changing the command field for skype in Kubuntu? I wish to have it load a script instead of launch skype first.
<massimo_> PROVA
<moetunes> !it | massimo_
<ubottu> massimo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<scq> hello
<ubuntu_> hello
<veena> what is this
<moetunes> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<moetunes> veena: it is the support channel for kubuntu
<veena> ok i got
<_LittleSimon_> Hi all. ^^
<_LittleSimon_> I'm from Italy and I've just installed Ubuntu 10.4. (:
<_LittleSimon_> Just a problem: Empathy. It doesn't connect on MSN. ._.
<_LittleSimon_> I'm using Pidgin right now.
<eagles0513875> !enter | _LittleSimon_
<ubottu> _LittleSimon_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<funcrush> Title in kmail is broken when i received a mail from server. but after double clicking, I can see the title correctly. It is so inconvenient.... the mail account uses IMAP. How can I see the title of a mail fisrt?
<jagged> high
<jagged> i'm quite new tu ubuntu /debian based stuff... and wondering how to install kde 3 on ubuntu 10.04...
 * |LittleSim_Away| se ne va!
<jagged> it's not to be found in synaptic and companies, so i guess i need to specify some special repo?
<moetunes> !away | |LittleSim_Away|
<ubottu> |LittleSim_Away|: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
 * _LittleSimon_ e' tornato!
<moetunes> jagged: from here - http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid - sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kde3-maintainers   and   sudo apt-get update   and   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop-kde3
<jagged> thanks !!! quite great!!! well, if it works... but i assume it will... will tell you then, moetunes...
<moetunes> luck :]
<sadjfklj> hi, does anybody know what could stop the initrd image from loading when grub boots?
<jagged> on apt-get update: failed to fetch ...kde3... ... 404 not found
<eagles0513875> sadjfklj: check /etc/fstab
<eagles0513875> !kde3 | jagged
<ubottu> jagged: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<amichair> after upgrade karmic->lucid the microphone doesn't work (skype), how do I fix it?
<sadjfklj> eagles0513875: sorry, what should I be looking for?
<eagles0513875> amichair: checked the settings
<eagles0513875> sadjfklj: initrd image has to be listed in teh fstab
<kjeldahl> Just in case this gets logged and others have a problem with Kubuntu and flash audio; replacing the default xine audio backend with phonon-backend-gstreamer seems to have solved it. YMMV.
<amichair> eagles0513875: check for what?
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks... I need some help. I recently just replaced my Nvidia 8800 GT with an ATI Radeon... how might i go about installing the drivers for this new card? I can't get into he x server. I tried to search for some kind of ATI drivers / files in the repo but no luck
<jagged> thanks eagles0513875, but this gadget is a netbook, preinstalles, no optical, and no usb drive at hand, so i must go with 10.04 first... otherwise i had already installed suse... ;-)
<eagles0513875> amichair: check the settings for the microfone
<Hazamonzo> Im not familiar with upgrading drivers for graphics in ubuntu...
<eagles0513875> jagged: are you on a netbook right now?
<jagged> yes, eagles0513875...
<sadjfklj> eagles0513875: it's not there, but to say the truth, I have never seen it there before. Can you show me a copy of you fstab entry?
<eagles0513875> jagged: if you want a netbook version of kde4 install kubuntu-netbook metapackage
<eagles0513875> !netbook | jagged
<eagles0513875> jagged: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-netbook
<eagles0513875> sadjfklj: hold on
<jagged> eagles0513875: but i prefer kicker over plasma :-)
<Hazamonzo> !ati
<eagles0513875> jagged: 4.4 and plasma have come along way since 4.0
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jagged> eagles0513875: that's why i want to get back to and install kde 3.something
<eagles0513875> jagged: im not much help then :(
<jagged> eagles0513875: thanks a lot anyway!
<Hazamonzo> flgrx might look like what i need
<eagles0513875> sadjfklj: i dont have im on grub 2
<Hazamonzo> Who knows? :D
<eagles0513875> sadjfklj: your better off doing a clean install
<moetunes> jagged: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kde3-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/   says lucid hasn't got a kde3 ppa yet sorry
<eagles0513875> Hazamonzo: you wanna install your video card driver right
<sadjfklj> eagles0513875: lose everything, I would rather shoot myself :)
<Hazamonzo> eagles0513875: Indeed. I replaced my Nvidia card just recently
<moetunes> jagged: found it - add   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kde3-maintainers/trinity-svn-nightly/ubuntu/dists/lucid/ main   to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hazamonzo> so im thinking of taking a shot at sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Hazamonzo> see what happens :)
<amichair> eagles0513875: How do I know what the right settings are? it worked on karmic, and now it doesn't. I tried installing latest skype (beta 2.1) straight from skype site, but still no go. do I need pulseaudio or anything else too?
<eagles0513875> amichair: on skype 2.1 beta i have them set all to default except my mic which is a usb device as its part of my webcam
 * eagles0513875 needs to install skype again actually
<amichair> eagles0513875: it shows only pulseaudio and doesn't let me change back to default :-(
<amichair> (I installed and uninstalled PA briefly to see if it solves the problem, which it didn't)
<eagles0513875> run the test call
<eagles0513875> thats what i use to test my settings
<amichair> eagles0513875: it doesn't record, playback is ok
<eagles0513875> its not picking up ur goice
<eagles0513875> voice
<Hazamonzo> .
<eagles0513875> amichair: when u installed it on karmic did you use the static or dynamic package or the ubuntu package that they have available the link of 8.10
<amichair> eagles0513875: although regardless of skype, if I talk into the mic I do hear it output in the earphones, so something is getting through to somewhere...
<eagles0513875> Hazamonzo: ?
<eagles0513875> amichair: then the problem is with skype uninstall skype
<amichair> eagles0513875: I chose the "Ubuntu 8.10+ amd64" link, was that the wrong one?
<Hazamonzo> eagles0513875: Sorry, tripped over my network cable. Its anarchy here today
<eagles0513875> amichair: are you on 32bit or 64bit ubuntu
<eagles0513875> Hazamonzo: its ok
<Hazamonzo> eagles0513875: So i just decided to try and install fglrx to see what happens. I guess a restart would be a good idea now
<eagles0513875> Hazamonzo: yep
<eagles0513875> amichair: http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/ <---then choose one of the 8.10 packages i use that and it works fine for me
<mistrynitesh> just wondering what it would be like to install selinux on my jaunty machine. It requires removal of apparmor. Should I expect problems?
<Hazamonzo> eagles0513875: Dang... same thing. im trown into a terminal (tty2)
<Hazamonzo> *thrown
<amichair> eagles0513875: how do I uninstall previous one? it was installed with kgdebsomething
<eagles0513875> gdeb
<Hazamonzo> ctrl+f7 just have a blinking .... ummm prompt
<eagles0513875> amichair: do you still have the backage
<amichair> eagles0513875: yep
<eagles0513875> amichair: forget uninstalling you should be able to use same package to reinstall it
<amichair> eagles0513875: the link u sent me is the one I downloaded from (Ubuntu 8.10+ 64-bit)
<eagles0513875> amichair: try reinstallign it
<eagles0513875> it works for me just fine on a clean install
<amichair> eagles0513875: ok, trying. btw, thanks for ur time and help :-)
<Hazamonzo> eagles0513875: Im thinking a clean install might be the way for me to go to
<eagles0513875> amichair: no problem
<eagles0513875> Hazamonzo: did you upgrade from karmic
<jagged> moetunes: sorry for late, was busy searching myself, but then i got it and the update worked... now trying to install... trhanks again...
<Hazamonzo> eagles0513875: afriad not
<Hazamonzo> 9.10 here
<moetunes> woot!
<amichair> eagles0513875: it sill shows only PA option available (and PA is not installed)
<jagged> moetunes: it's at least downloading :-)
<mistrynitesh> installing selinux removes apparomor, should i go ahead?
<eagles0513875> Hazamonzo: ahhh ok
<eagles0513875> amichair: is the mic integrated into a webcam
<jagged> now the question is how to turn everything into 64bit :-/
<Hazamonzo> eagles0513875: I know 10.4 has been released but im not a huge fan of upgrading right away... you think i should just bite the bullet and go for it?
<amichair> eagles0513875: no, earphone+mic headset plugged into front panel jacks
<moetunes> jagged: 64bit on a netbook?
<eagles0513875> have you tried the backones amichair
<jagged> moetunes: atom n450 :-)
<amichair> eagles0513875: is there a built-in recording app I can use for testing, just to see if the input level are moving?
<eagles0513875> amichair: sudo apt-get install audacity
<amichair> it would be nice if the sound mixer showed input level bars :-)
<eagles0513875> amichair: file a wishlist on kde.org against kmix for that
<jagged> i must lend a usb optical from someone... with this solution i can't continue my work while tripping... just write documentation... that's not what i wanted...
<nicio> i need help on how to accesse my external HDD its already mounted on the desktop but when i go in it ,it says i dont have rights
<eagles0513875> nicio: is it ntfs?
<nicio> i tink so
<nicio> cant remember been a while since i plug it in my laptop
<amichair> eagles0513875: I shall. No recording in audacity either (I tried devices->recording->default and the specific HDA options too)
<eagles0513875> !audio amichair
<eagles0513875> !audio | amichair
<ubottu> amichair: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eagles0513875> amichair: try take a read thorough the troubleshooting and see
<amichair> eagles0513875: ok, thanks for trying :-)
<eagles0513875> if it might shed some light for ya
<eagles0513875> no problem
<jagged> okay, time to relogin,
<jagged> bbs
<eagles0513875> dont hesitate to hang around here amichair just in case someone comes in and can help :)
<amichair> eagles0513875: oh, I'm handing around here and the dev channel for many months now :-)
<nicio> i need help on how to accesse my external HDD its already mounted on the desktop but when i go in it ,it says i dont have rights to accesse my hdd :s
<amichair> hanging, that is
<nicio> anything i plug on kubuntu as usb storga i can get into it it says i dont have rights :( why  is that ?it's my HDD
<Hazamonzo> So folks. i installed fglrx and restarted. No joy though. Im still thrown into a teminal
<Hazamonzo> in fact. lets see if i can get a log file instead
<Hazamonzo> :)
<eagles0513875> Hazamonzo: in terminal try startx
<Hazamonzo> eagles0513875: Okidokie
<Hazamonzo> eagles0513875: Loads of junk and the error "No screens found"
<Hazamonzo> and unable to connect to x server
<Hazamonzo> no such process
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop Hazamonzo
<Hazamonzo> eagles0513875: Wow really? Sounds dangerous
<Hazamonzo> eagles0513875: Already the latest version
<eagles0513875> ok Hazamonzo then im not sure sounds like the driver is the problem
 * eagles0513875 lunch time
<Hazamonzo> eagles0513875: Okay. Enjoy
<vistakiller1> boot time and splash screen is epic fail to 10.04
<vistakiller1> i have to machines one desktop with kubuntu and one netbook with ubuntu remix
<vistakiller1> both of them have too much time to boot
<vistakiller1> is much time to appear the boot splash screen
<vistakiller1> the boot time is about 20-30 sec
<vistakiller1> i dont know why they say that in lucid we have better boot time
<nicio> i need help on how to accesse my external HDD its already mounted on the desktop but when i go in it ,it says i dont have rights and my HDD IS NTFS
<nicio> HOW do i gain accesse to my external HDD?
<nicio> #ubuntu
<nicio> #kubuntu-fr
<nicio> i need help on how to accesse my external HDD its already mounted on the desktop but when i go in it ,it says i dont have rights
<nicio> >Tm_T
<OxFEEDBACC> moetunes: thanks again... it worked quite fine, now i can kick kde3 :-) (btw, my old nick, jagged, is now used by some1 else...)
<OxFEEDBACC> bbiafd
<moetunes> that's great
<ice_age> hi any one with experience to run usb wireless card in ubuntu?
<amichair> eagles0513875: nothing seems to work :-(
<amichair> Is anyone here familiar with the sound systems in lucid?
<Mamarok> amichair: check you have nothing muted in KMix?
<amichair> Mamarok: nope. the problem is with the microphone, output works ok. I upgraded from karmic (where everything worked), and now mic doesn't work.
<Mamarok> also, check with alsamixer
<Mamarok> built in mic or external?
<amichair> Mamarok: external headset+mic plugged in front-panel jacks
<amichair> (on a desktop with nvidia chipset, alc1200)
<Mamarok> there still is a mic channel in KMix, make sure it is not muted and select a proper sound capture
<Mamarok> alternatively check with alsamixer
<amichair> Mamarok: btw kmix came up with no master slider after the upgrade, had to add it manually in configuration - but I'll report that as a bug separately
<Mamarok> amichair: tried the capture with audacity?
<Mamarok> my headset works out of the box in Lucid
<amichair> Mamarok: yes, neither that nor skype show any input levels. but I do hear myself in earphones when talking into mic
<Mamarok> are you using pulseaudio?
<amichair> Mamarok: what's this new Jack thing in systemsettings->multimedia? and should I have pulseaudio installed or not?
<Mamarok> no, it should work without
<Mamarok> which phonon backend do you use?
<amichair> Mamarok: PA wasn't installed right after upgrade. I saw a note about skype working with it so I tried installing it, but that didn't help (it's still installed though)
<Mamarok> xine should be default in Kubuntu
<amichair> dunno about phonon... what should I check?
<AnnaZ> i don't think skype uses phonon
<Mamarok> Systemsettings -> Multimedia -> Backend
<Mamarok> AnnaZ: it works without a problem here
<amichair> Mamarok: yeah, it only shows xine
<Mamarok> Phonon is the default sound system in KDE
<Mamarok> and skype should use the default system
<AnnaZ> Mamarok: phonon is a lib, not a deamon. it doesn't requiere all sound routed through it.
<Mamarok> if they don't, they do something wrong
<sushilcha> um.. i had similar situation as amichair... and i used 'pavucontrol' ..
<AnnaZ> nor can it accomplish that.
<Mamarok> AnnaZ: still, it is the default sound system, and KDE uses it on startup
<sushilcha> mic was mute according to pavucontrol.. and i adjusted.. and it worked fine
<amichair> is there a short wiki page on what is alsa/pulseaudio/jack/phonon/xine? it's one big mess in my head - 'something to do with sound'
<Mamarok> sushilcha: that is pulseaudio
<sushilcha> Mamarok:  yeah rite
<Mamarok> here it works without pulseaudio
<Mamarok> sorry, I have to run, BBL
<AnnaZ> Mamarok: also phonon might not be entirely suitable for voip
<AnnaZ> or for games, or for many other uses.
<Mamarok> AnnaZ: riight, then why does it work for me?
<AnnaZ> skype should speak directly into alsa.
 * Mamarok shakeshead and leaves
<AnnaZ> into plughw:
<AnnaZ> which then takes care of the rest
<AnnaZ> amichair: i think you have an alsa/soundcard/mixer problem
<mcsmurf> hi, someone can tell me what files I need to change to set nodeadkeys on Kubuntu 9.10? I've read quite a lot about xorg.conf, HAL, console-setup and ...
<amichair> sushilcha: That... worked! I just ran pavucontrol, whent to Input Devices, and clicked on the little mute icon, and now it's ok. Strange that kmix, alsamix etc. showed it as unmuted (and did nothing when toggled)!
<mcsmurf> now I'm even more confused about what to do :/
<sushilcha> amichair: kool :)
<Tm_T> amichair: hrr, so you _are_ using pulseaudio then (:
<amichair> Tm_T: I'll use whatever works, and now this works :-)  (before installing PA it didn't work either, no matter what mixers and settings I played with)
<AnnaZ> skype can use pulseaudio. if it can't it should fall back on alsa, and then onn oss
<Tm_T> some cases to get alsa work with apps, some libraries has to be installed
<AnnaZ> Tm_T: unlikely. unless you mean aoss, which involves a bit more than just installing it :)
<amichair> Tm_T: Now that I know of a working solution, I'm willing to try alternatives if it serves some good purpose (testing, development, problem fixing for other, etc.). Anything u want me to try?
<AnnaZ> amichair: naw i think pulse is good.
<Tm_T> AnnaZ: not unlikely in case of libsdl, for example
<Tm_T> AnnaZ: only pulseaudio support by default
<AnnaZ> Tm_T: ubuntuism. there are 10 different dsl versions in the repo.
<AnnaZ> one of them can do ALL apis and tries them in sane order.
<amichair> am I correct in thinking PA was installed by default in karmic and isn't in lucid? and the Jack thing is also new and installed by default in lucid?
<AnnaZ> sdl
<AnnaZ> amichair: jack should never be installed by default, it's a pro audio interconnect only.
<Tm_T> AnnaZ: indeed, but it's not default
<AnnaZ> it's problematic too.
<AnnaZ> amichair: pulse is supposedly never installed by default in kubuntu but has been in (gnome) ubuntu for more than 2 years now
<amichair> AnnaZ: I definitely didn't have Jack before the upgrade (never heard of it, and I did tinker with sound settings for a while), and it was just there after the upgrade
<AnnaZ> amichair: apparently it got pulled in as a dependancy of something. e.g. some program was rebuilt from alsa to jack requierement.
<AnnaZ> amichair: don't worry. unless you run it explicitly you can pretend jack isn't there.
<AnnaZ> when you run it and when you suffer through its config, it can do amazing things. but it's really not general purpose, since it tends to detach programs connected to it, doesn't attempt to reattach, and might die itself.
<AnnaZ> it's all because it's absolutely realtime centric.
 * amichair pretends Jack isn't there :-)
<gb0> hi
<gb0> hi! i got one question: is it possible to generate a download script in kubuntu 10, just like with synaptic? (i don't have internet connection at home)
<amichair> I'm now playing with the various configurations, I think the pavucontrol mute button corresponds to a kmix Capture enable button. What's the difference between the 'mic' control (with mute and volume), 'mic boost' (volume), 'capture' (volume and enable/disable), and 'mic (capture)' (volume) controls in kmix? Why 4 controls for a single mic?
<AnnaZ> gb0: i guess you'd have to pull in synaptic for that, i recall it being unique feature.
<gb0> AnnaZ, tnx for answer. Can i install synaptic offline for Kubuntu?
<gb0> i mean, in a .deb package?
<amichair> also, if I can now get it to work without pulseaudio, is it better to remove it? is it considered a good or evil package? benign or conflicts with others?
<AnnaZ> gb0: it has a few gtk/gnome dependancies, like half a dozen or so, and if you're careful, perhaps -.-
<gb0> :(
<AnnaZ> amichair: what do you wonder is considered evil?
<amichair> AnnaZ: PA
<AnnaZ> gb0: they are not huge though.
<AnnaZ> amichair: i don't think it's evil. it was hopelessly broken 2 years ago, but now it seems to harmonize the linux soundsystems pretty nicely.
<gb0> AnnaZ, i have seen a program called kivix or something like that, for downloading programs
<AnnaZ> amichair: also it replaces alsa dmix which was fairly bad.
<amichair> AnnaZ: is the general ubuntu and/or kubuntu recommendation to install or uninstall it?
<Tm_T> amichair: in Ubuntu, use, in Kubuntu, if you can live without it, then good, but with it is also good iff it works
<AnnaZ> amichair: ubuntu (gnome) cannot even run properly without pulseaudio. kubuntu was problematic prior to kde 3.3 or 3.4, but nowadays cooperation should be ok.
<Tm_T> AnnaZ: you mean 4.
 * Tm_T hides
<AnnaZ> ehr 4.3 and 4.4 respectively
<AnnaZ> yeah shoot me.
<AnnaZ> not literally like.
<AnnaZ> but whatever.
<AnnaZ> i need mah coffeeeee
<amichair> well I'll just leave it as it is for now, and deal with it next time something breaks :-)
<AnnaZ> kubuntu not deploying pulse by default seems more tradition that reason nowadays.
<amichair> AnnaZ, Tm_T, amarok, sushilcha: Thanks for all ur help and explanations! only 12 hours of fixing up after upgrade, and everything is working again. (it's funny some linux users would call that 'a flawless upgrade' ;-) )
<AnnaZ> amichair: oh and about that many controls in alsa-based mixers...
<AnnaZ> there must be a pair of playback controls for whether mic is mixed into output.
<sushilcha> amichair: my pleasure .. happy that it actually worked :)
<AnnaZ> then there is a general recording control which governs all inputs - mic, line, aux, whatever.
<AnnaZ> so recording has to be enabled, mic has to be enabled, mic volume on record has to be set, and perhaps +20db boost should be enabled for a good deal of mics.
<amichair> AnnaZ: ah, so capture is the mic's 'input' volume, and 'mic' is the mic's 'output' volume... it makes sense, in a badly-labeled sense :-)
<AnnaZ> also you can have mic routed to your output through playback controls while another analog signal source is routed into input DAC.
<AnnaZ> that's the flexibility the basic AC97 chip had 12 years ago.
<AnnaZ> by now the flexibility of soundchips has grown.
<amichair> I think it would be much clearer if it were labeled 'mic input level' and 'mic volume level' or something like that
<amichair> AnnaZ: by input DAC u mean line-in simultaniously with mic, or something more complex?
<AnnaZ> i mean ADC
<AnnaZ> i still haven't had the coffee
<amichair> AnnaZ: it's ok, I read ADC too :-)
<AnnaZ> i mean most cards don't allow 2 sources to be recorded at the same time.
<AnnaZ> as their input mixer infrastructure is much less complex than that for output.
<AnnaZ> but you can have all inputs routed into output at the same time nonetheless.
<AnnaZ> reason for that e.g. is that you may want to record voice while playing cd audio. on old computers cd-rom drive would have an analog output, which was connected to one of aux inputs of the soundchip.
<amichair> cool
<amichair> amichair: I think I get it now :-)
<AnnaZ> you talk to yourself?
<AnnaZ> wanna coffee?
<amichair> I'm actually going to get a bowl of cereal to belatedly start the day
<AnnaZ> get me a cig too.
<AnnaZ> i ran out.
<amichair> nah, those are silly :-)
<amichair> time to go report the 10 issues I encountered during upgrade...
<gb0> does adept have a generate package script just like synaptic?
<gb0> (i'm not at home)
<linux> hi
<wissem> @linux:hello
<spow> Hi, I'm having trouble configuring Kontact, which chan would be appropriate ?
<spow> (i'm also an IRD newbie)
<spow> (IRC*)
<matisse> hi
<matisse> what other ways are there to get a ip of a website? we have a strange dns problem here, some websites arent working, but most are
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Hazamonzo_> Folks.. i just installed kubuntu 10.4, then the ATI drivers for multiple moniters.. Only problems is that my moniters are the wrong way round... other words i have to move my mouse of the left side of the left screen and it will appear again on the right side of the right screen. How do i swap this around in the ATI control panel
<Hazamonzo_> Ive tried swapping them and restarting with no luck :s
<matisse> ok
<Hazamonzo_> Anyone familiar with the AIT control panel? amdcccle ?
<matisse> theres a .de-domain only problem... no help needed
<sushilcha> Hazamonzo_: try swapping screen positions hehe , i mean physically
<karthikeyan> hello
<Hazamonzo_> sushilcha: Well sure my the screen numbers are correct
<Hazamonzo_> that would mean my main desktop (taskbar and all that)
<Hazamonzo_> would be on the left :s
<Hazamonzo_> umm
<Hazamonzo_> right even
<karthikeyan> Any one help me to install kubuntu in ubuntu 10.04!!?
<Hazamonzo_> hmm
<sushilcha> karthikeyan: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hazamonzo_> sushilcha: whew
<Hazamonzo_> okay, i swapped the cables
<karthikeyan> I did not have fast internet connection, but I have kubuntu 10.04 CD (downloaded from my friend's home) How to do it?
<Hazamonzo_> so the mouse moves correctly between moniters now..
<sushilcha> Hazamonzo_: yeah that's smart :)
<sushilcha> hehe
<sushilcha> it moved correctly earlier too.. just positioned the screens wrong hehe
<Hazamonzo_> sushilcha: But still... im not 100% happy. i mean it works but now im looking at moniter 2
<Hazamonzo_> awww well. No worries
<sushilcha> Hazamonzo_: ok how about my 1st advice
<sushilcha> moving the monitor itself
<sushilcha> karthikeyan: u can add that cdrom to ur repo
<karthikeyan> I added it
<sushilcha> karthikeyan: then i guess u shud do .. sudo apt-get update
<karthikeyan> But It does not show kubuntu-desktop package
<karthikeyan> Same way I am not able to install edubuntu also
<Hazamonzo_> ack its just not right :s
<karthikeyan> ok
<sushilcha> karthikeyan: did u update package info after adding cdrom
<karthikeyan> no... that time i am not connected to internet
<sushilcha> karthikeyan: sudo apt-get update
<sushilcha> after adding cdrom
<sushilcha> shud work
<sushilcha> even if u r not connected to internet
<karthikeyan> ok, i will try it..
<karthikeyan> But Now i have a separate installation of kubuntu
<sushilcha> or u can uncheck repos from internet and run update, :)
<karthikeyan> I am not able to install restricted extras
<sushilcha> karthikeyan: yeah it's kinda little difficult when u dont hav internet connection
<karthikeyan> amarock asks to install codacs
<13WAAUJL6> me too
<karthikeyan> When I am clicking install button, it shows message "Already installed"
<alvin> If I ssh into a machine because plymouth stalled and kdm doesn't show. How can I quit plymouth?
<karthikeyan> sushilcha: Is there any link to get offline installer of restricted extras for kubuntu?
<karthikeyan>  Is there any link to get offline installer of restricted extras for kubuntu!?
<karthikeyan> No reply... I hate ubuntu, kubuntu,... because everything needs internet connection...................
<jmcknight> you should probably go with a compiled distro then... try Gentoo
<AnnaZ> jmcknight: now THAT is a bad suggestion.
<jmcknight> lol jk
<RaGNORAK> try getting a net connection it is actually good for you :P
<karthikeyan> Ok, now i only have GPRS connection..
<jmcknight> ouch that is slow
<AnnaZ> people, the person lives in india and only has a gprs link.
<RaGNORAK> wait what?
<RaGNORAK> heey
<AnnaZ> it's not possible to have decent connection in every region.
<RaGNORAK> i live in india and i have a proper net
<AnnaZ> well india is large.
<AnnaZ> i don't suppose every village has wire.
<karthikeyan> I am in remote area.. currently no broad band here..
<AnnaZ> heck there are places in GERMANY where you couldn't get decent broadband a year ago.
<RaGNORAK> try getting reliance or airtel net connect
<karthikeyan> Soon!
<karthikeyan> But, Every reinstallation and upgradation needs internet!11
<karthikeyan> I think it's an bad idea
<RaGNORAK> would have just as many problems with windows i gues
<AnnaZ> RaGNORAK: with the difference that you don't have to update windows unless you're on the net.
<AnnaZ> and how many of us have been using xp for... uhm 8-9 years now? yeah there were 3 huge updates in the meanwhile.
<RaGNORAK> well he doesnt actually "have" to update kubuntu all the time
<karthikeyan> All the Softwares for windows is portable.. no need of internet!
<AnnaZ> karthikeyan: you can download restricted extras somewhere, and make a local repository of them (just like installation CDs are a local repository originally)
<AnnaZ> unfortunately i can't be of more precise help.
<karthikeyan> I recommand my friends to use ubuntu... most of the time facing problem is net connection..
<alvin> How can I kill plymouth?
<karthikeyan> AnnaZ: is it available for kubuntu?
<AnnaZ> karthikeyan: i don't see a problem there.
<AnnaZ> karthikeyan: ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/
<AnnaZ> you can have this saved to a harddisk from a place with decent internet connection.
<karthikeyan> Ok, Is it for Kubuntu 10.04?
<RaGNORAK> yes
<RaGNORAK> the link says lucid so i think it is
<AnnaZ> the size of that is roughly 20gb
<karthikeyan> What 20GB?
<AnnaZ> so any external harddisk would be a good storage for that.
<AnnaZ> it's the whole universe. all software that is available for ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu ever,
<AnnaZ> here are hints on running local mirror: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599479
<AnnaZ> someone should be able to help in more detail.
<karthikeyan> I want multimedia condacs offline installer only for kubuntu how to get it?
<AnnaZ> oh sry
<AnnaZ> sec :)
<AnnaZ> you will want a mirror of this: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/
<AnnaZ> and of this: http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<AnnaZ> have this on a dvd or disk and install individual packages with dpkg or gdebi.
<karthikeyan> ok, thank you very much
<AnnaZ> you can grab any .deb file from anywhere, store it and install it later, as long as it doesn't depend on much else.
<karthikeyan> mediubuntu! is it suitable to kubuntu,, I didn't know abt mediubuntu
<AnnaZ> finally, the fine-grained package subdivision is actually supposed to save internet costs.
<AnnaZ> yes.\
<stans> test
<AnnaZ> karthikeyan: and oh, special circumstances need special solutions. if there is a number of people somewhere in a similar situation as yourself, cooperate with them to create a way to distribute needed packages without internet access.
<stans> привет, пацыки
<AnnaZ> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Hazamonzo_> hmm, whats the package for sun java6 JDK these days?
<AnnaZ> .oO(zlobnaja, znaju)
<Hazamonzo_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk returns "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted"
<tazz> hey guys i am behind a squid proxy. I have specified the proxy details in kde and i am able to browse using konqueror. And i am able to browse. But i cant seem to download packages or update using kpackageit.
<tazz> i am using 10.04 and i didnt use to have this problem in 9.10
<Juniksz> Hello! I've got a problem. I made another panel on the top (similar as the gnome) And the problem is: I can't see this panel on the cube's (compiz fusion) other side.
<tazz> same goes for apt-get. Except for the fact that i am exporting the proxy details using http_proxy.
<AnnaZ> tazz: oh funny, i didn't think they every even temporarily fixed that.
<AnnaZ> tazz: wait, you export the proxy var and STILL can't download?
<tazz> AnnaZ, affirmative
<tazz> the same config used to work in 9.10 and stopped in 10.04
<AnnaZ> tazz: you usually need 2 vars, http_proxy and ftp_proxy.
<AnnaZ> depending on how (un)lucky you are your mirror may be either ftp or http based.
<tazz> AnnaZ, i mine is http based.
<karthikeyan> AnnaZ: Thanks, I am currently distributing ubuntu with restricted extras offline installer from hacktolive.org. Now searching a way to distribute kubuntu
<sadjfklj> hi. I was wondering if somebody could provide me with a paste of 'ls -l /dev' so I can see what devices nodes are created by default.
<tazz> AnnaZ, thanks for the idea. :)
<tazz> works now.
<AnnaZ> what?
<AnnaZ> o.O
<tsimpson> sadjfklj: which devices are created depends on your system
<AnnaZ> karthikeyan: all ubuntu packages from the same version are kubuntu compatible.
<sadjfklj> yes, I understand that, but their is a set of base devices that should be created on all systems.
<amichair> is there some way to see all apps that I've installed? (i.e. excluding built-in packages or dependencies - more like add/remove software list in windows)
<ofirk> I have a panel at the top which is set to auto-hide, but everytime I move the mouse to the top (i.e, for switching between tabs in chrome) the panel opens immediately.
<ofirk> is there a way to set a delay, so the mouse needs to be at the top for say, 2sec, in order to reveal the panel?
<sadjfklj> I have a problem with the kernel not booting, but so far, I haven't found anything wrong with the process.
<karthikeyan> AnnaZ: I have the offline installer used in ubuntu 10.04, but it doesn't work with kubuntu 10.04!
<ofirk> amichair: do you mean listing all apps in the KDE menu?
<AnnaZ> karthikeyan: do you  have a link, i can take a look on it.
<karthikeyan> AnnaZ: Sure wait a minute.. searching my pendrive
<amichair> ofirk: no, all apps/packages I've ever manually installed (using adept/apt-get/kpackagekit/dpkg/whatever). The K-menu only shows gui apps, and also ones that are built-in not installed by me)
<ofirk> amichair: try /var/cache/apt/archives
<ofirk> amichair: although I doubt that it will contain all installed packages
<AnnaZ> amichair: i'm afraid it's not possible, since ubuntu/jubuntu install cd marks a lot of packages manually installed, which it installs by itself.
<Lewiis> Hello, is there a way to do maths in the terminal?
<AnnaZ> amichair: i have googled up 2 different command lines which list manually installed packages
<AnnaZ> comm -23 <(cat /var/lib/dpkg/status | sed -n "/Package/N;s/Package: \(.*\)\n.*install ok installed/\1/p" | sort) <(cat /var/lib/apt/extended_states | sed -n "/Package/N;s/Package: \(.*\)\nAuto-Installed: 1/\1/p" | sort)
<AnnaZ> aptitude -F "%p" search \!~M~i~T
<AnnaZ> these.
<Lewiis> or a calculator installed by default
<FloodBotK1> AnnaZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amichair> AnnaZ: how would I see that list in any case? what ofirk said, or ther is another way?
<AnnaZ> Lewiis: bc perhaps
<Lewiis> cool, thanks Anna
<karthikeyan> AnnaZ: rapid shre link given here http://www.livetolearn.in/forums/showthread.php?tid=3&action=lastpost
<AnnaZ> amichair: you have either commandline and then either save to file or pipe into viewer
<amichair> AnnaZ: oh, that whole blurb was for me :-)
<AnnaZ> amichair: >filename for save
<AnnaZ> |less to view
<amichair> AnnaZ: you just happened to have that ready? :-P
<AnnaZ> amichair: ????????????
<amichair> AnnaZ: oh, that still shows all packages... for example, about 20 openoffice.org-* packages. I'm looking more for the main openoffice package that would be used to install/uninstall it
<AnnaZ> amichair, see my explaination above.
<amichair> AnnaZ: oh sorry, didn't see the google line
<AnnaZ> many packages which are marked manually installed are actually from the ubuntu installer.
<AnnaZ> [16:38] <AnnaZ> amichair: i'm afraid it's not possible, since ubuntu/jubuntu install cd marks a lot of packages manually installed, which it installs by itself.
<AnnaZ> i'm afraid no further/better information is present.
<sushilcha> amichair: u can use synaptic package manager ... and filter by "installed manually"
<sushilcha> but as AnnaZ said.. lots of packages automatically installed are marked as manually installed
<amichair> AnnaZ: oh well, too bad. It would be extremely useful, and probably easy to do.
<AnnaZ> no, it wouldn't been easy.
<AnnaZ> the problem is package dependancies.
<floown> hello
<AnnaZ> they are not perfect.
<AnnaZ> well perhaps they are perfect in debian, or close to.
<AnnaZ> but not here.
<amichair> AnnaZ: why not? all installers know what the user selected, they just need to mark it as such. dependecies don't get marked.
<floown> I can't no more send email with Kontact. I have this message "Socket operation timed out"
<AnnaZ> amichair: that's why there is no ubuntu netinstall.
<amichair> AnnaZ: what's dat?
<AnnaZ> amichair: if you were to select a few basic things not enough stuff would be pulled in.
<AnnaZ> amichair: the way some other distros are distributed.
<AnnaZ> amichair: besides, there is a problem in backwards resolution.
<AnnaZ> if you have package a depend and install packages b, c, d
<AnnaZ> then you remove package c, package a has to be uninstalled
<AnnaZ> but you want to keep b and d
<AnnaZ> so they have to be marked manually installed.
<AnnaZ> this problem grows very badly beyond this toy example :)
<AnnaZ> a being a meta package btw which doesn't have any real data besides dependancies.
<amichair> AnnaZ: no, I meant installation would remain the same as it is today. but mark those packages that the user explicitly specified, and not all the other stuff that gets pulled in. you've got all the info you need in the UI/CLI command (even before it starts doing anything).
<AnnaZ> amichair: look at that list again. those are only packages marked manual, not the packages pulled in automatically.
<AnnaZ> amichair: it's just that the manual mark tracking is faulty, and it's not because of a code bug, it's because of the installer/ dependancy tracking madness.
<AnnaZ> it is simply a big rotting mess.
<BluesKaj> AnnaZ, do you run debian ?
<AnnaZ> BluesKaj: no, i run ubuntu.
<amichair> AnnaZ: but the marking is wrong, as you say. I'm looking for another, more useful (to me), marking. you can have both, to serve different purposes. I just want to know what software I installed, to install elsewhere, or hand-pick to uninstall, or anything else. A list of a few hundred libs isn't useful for that.
<BluesKaj> so the repos are a big rotting mess in terms of dependencies ,interesting because rpm distros are much worse IMO :)
<AnnaZ> BluesKaj: i suppose so. i suppose it's an unsolvable problem.
<AnnaZ> amichair: i have an idea, kind of.
<amichair> doesn't sound unsolvable, maybe just require some extra work. if you keep a graph of everything the package manager ever did, you can likely reverse it, or at least view the info, which is what I need.
<BluesKaj> AnnaZ, I found the last 3 kubuntu OSs quite stable upgrading from the internet ,altho as you say I've never seen pure netinstall version available
<AnnaZ> amichair: i suppose one could try to reduce that list using extensive reverse dependancy search.
<amichair> I'm sure someone, somewhere, put together a script to do that :-)
<BluesKaj> amichair, yes, that's a common complaint , altho the newer kdes are more tolerant of removing pkgs than in the past
<AnnaZ> amichair: i suppose one could reduce the list even more by finding substitute dependancies.
<amichair> AnnaZ: what are those?
<AnnaZ> amichair: a depends on b, c, d.  b, c, d are marked manual but a is not installed. find a.
<alvin> Is there a way to kill plymouth? kdm doesn't show
<BluesKaj> heh, it it used to be that if one tried to remove amarok , most of the kubuntu desktop went with it :)
<BluesKaj> alvin, why bother?
<alvin> Why? because there's a big splash logo with kubuntu on it on both screens, and it doesn't go away
<amichair> oh btw, after the upgrade plymout bootup/shutdown shows the purple ubuntu instead of the new kubuntu - how do I fix that?
<alvin> I can't use Ctrl+Alt+F? either
<AnnaZ> it doesn't sound like something you "kill" but something you heal.
<alvin> The ideal situation would be no plymouth at all. So I can see what's going on, use tty's, actually boot and so on
<AnnaZ> but you can try disabling kms.
<AnnaZ> don't remember how, sry
<BluesKaj> alvin, try sudo service kdm stop , then drop to a tty
<alvin> I can't
<alvin> Well, I can go in using ssh
<alvin> but I can't stop kdm
<BluesKaj> after stoppng kdm ?
<alvin> Well, let's say otherwise. I can go in by ssh, and sudo service kdm stop.
<BluesKaj> in the terminal ?
<alvin> But the boot splash is still there
<alvin> I can't go to a tty
<alvin> Ctrl+Alt+Function keys simply doesn't work
<BluesKaj> alt+ctrl+F2 /
<alvin> I'll try
<alvin> No reaction
<alvin> Plymouth is taking the system hostage
<AnnaZ> i doubt it's plymouth. but you can sure uninstall it if you like.
<alvin> Well, it's not in the process list, but all I see is the kubuntu logo
<Hazamonzo_> hey folks. Ive just installed 10.4, and the proprietary ATI drivers... its not 100% though. Im having trouble with compiz. How can i go about debugging this issue?
<Pici> alvin: Er, thats not really a good idea.  Plymouth is a dependency of some of the processes that the computer needs to boot.
<AnnaZ> alvin, it's not a process, it's a kernel module.
<AnnaZ> i suppose there must be a way to disable it on kernel commandline.
<alvin> I know I can't uninstall it. I've wanted to have a stern talk with the person who approved using plymouth/mountall/upstart in a stable release for months.
<AnnaZ> don't ask me how.
<alvin> Well, i've had loads of trouble with the new boot system since karmic, but this is a new one
<AnnaZ> alvin, what graphic chip do you have btw?
<alvin> This machine has an nvidia. Let me check
<alvin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> alvin, are you using the nvidia-current driver?
<alvin> Apparently I do
<alvin> It's just an upgrade from Karmic, so yes
<DarthFrog> alvin: How about changing to the nv driver to see if your problems disappear?
<alvin> You mean nouveau? Not an option. We need the proprietary driver for production.
<DarthFrog> No, not nouveau, nv.
<alvin> Same rules apply. I guess I could try it, just to see if it makes any difference. But we can't use it.
<BluesKaj> alvin, the proprietary driver is probly your problem , it's not the current driver as you say the current driver is a kernel source driver
<DarthFrog> You may need the proprietary drivers but don't you want to troubleshoot the problem?  I suspect that switching to an earlier version of the nvidia driver will be the eventual cure.
<alvin> I don't think Canonical would release a version where the proprietary driver is known to not work
<alvin> ah
<alvin> Could be. let's check
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, the proprietary drivers work on some cards but not the 7600
<alvin> I must add that /etc/gdm/failsafeXinit is running and gdm is not installed
<alvin> BluesKaj: Do you have a source for that?
<AnnaZ> alvin: i run 10.4 and nvidia closedsource driver without problem
<AnnaZ> alvin: the plymouth screen shows for me in lowres.
<DarthFrog> AnnaZ: It's chip dependent.
<DarthFrog> AnnaZ: Some previous nvidia chips don't like the later drivers.
<AnnaZ> alvin: i suggest you disable kernelmodesetting, as nvidia driver is not fully compatible with that.
<AnnaZ> DarthFrog: i have geforce 8. which is almost the same as current chips technically.
<alvin> AnnaZ: I can live with that. Do you know how to do that?
<AnnaZ> alvin, i know i did it already, but i don't see why i should google it for you.
<alvin> ok
<DarthFrog> AnnaZ: But alvin doesn't.  He has a 7600.  Earlier generation.
<AnnaZ> it's a kernel commandline option.
<AnnaZ> oh yes the 7 are old.
<alvin> Excuse me! Since when stopped Linux supporting old devices?
<alvin> Bad remark... They stopped Matrox cards since Intrepid
<DarthFrog> alvin: Well, it does.  But you are talking about *proprietary* drivers.
<AnnaZ> alvin, nvidia always does.
<DarthFrog> alvin: Try the nvidia-96 drivers.
<AnnaZ> this is a tradeoff of closed source driver, however good it might be otherwise.
<AnnaZ> the problem is not linux exclusive, support gets dropped on windows too.
<DarthFrog> alvin: You have a beef with the nvidia drivers?  You take it up with nVidia, not Kubuntu.
<AnnaZ> as soon as the old series is economically dead.
<DarthFrog> Afterall, they do want you to buy the latest & greatest.
<alvin> No, the main troubles I have are with the new boot system. I will always buy the cards that have the best (current) support for Linux. At the time, that was nvidia.
<AnnaZ> it was more than 4 years ago apparently.
<BluesKaj> alvin, the nvidia current driver your card is the 195 ...not sure the exact version tho , since i've installed my 7600 on my wife's pc for media server in our tv room
<alvin> But we're talking about 20 cards. I don't want to buy 20 cards again every time Ubuntu releases a new version
<AnnaZ> you don't have to upgrade ubuntu.
<DarthFrog> alvin: You don't.  Try the nvidia-96 drivers.
<AnnaZ> you don't have to upgrade your linux kernel which needs new x drivers.
<AnnaZ> you don't have to upgrade xorg.
<alvin> Yes, you do. I happen to suffer from serious bugs that are fixed in newer versions and don't get backports. (especially mountall). So, a new version is the only solution.
<AnnaZ> DarthFrog: they aren't evil really. even geforce 8 would be too old to be supported by their age, they drop cards whenever they become technically hard to maintain.
<alvin> nomodeset didn't work. I'll try the 96 drivers next
<dany> hi
<alvin> One question before I do: can the nouvea driver handle dualscreen?
<DarthFrog> AnnaZ: I don't think they're evil in the least.  I don't have a problem with them.  Other than their screw-ups with the 8xxx series.
<AnnaZ> screwups?
<AnnaZ> every new highend tech is unstable, if you mean the 8800gt. i'm not aware of any problems with any other part.
<DarthFrog> Something to do with cheaping out on chip design, omitting a necessary layer for heat dispersion leading to early death.
<BluesKaj> alvin, I had the nvidia-current driver working fine on my 7600 card on lucid up to about amonth ago , I'm sure that driver still works since I've heard others are still using it...the proprietary drivers aren't as forgiving update wise.
<DarthFrog> alvin: The nouveau drivers don't really work yet.
<AnnaZ> DarthFrog: i'm sure this is wrong, it doesn't work that way. tmsc is responsible for chip package design and it's a very very very complex job because of tension.
<alvin> I'm also sure the nvidia-current should work. As I said, I have a lot of those and the other computers are booting fine. Not all of them are upgraded to karmic yet, (but they will soon because of the mountall troubles)
<DarthFrog> AnnaZ: Nope, not wrong.  It's the main reason that Apple switched away from nVidia in their laptops.
<AnnaZ> DarthFrog: link?
<DarthFrog> AnnaZ: As you are so fond of saying to others, I'll let you do the googling. :-)
<BluesKaj> apple just won't pay the royalty, they're on the cheap again
<BluesKaj> alvin, can you get to a tty with the 3 finger salute ctrl,alt,delete ath
<BluesKaj> at the grub menu?
<alvin> Yes, reboot works
<alvin> at grub menu?
<BluesKaj> I've heard some ppl can past the login that way
<alvin> I guess so. I have found a simple workaround now. I removed splash and quiet from the kernel line. Now I can see *a lot* of udev errors
<sadjfklj> hi, does anybody have a kubuntu lucid installation on amd?
<alvin> Then it hangs a while on 'checking battery state', but there is no battery
<alvin> then...a lot of flicker
<alvin> and kdm. Good
<alvin> Well, takes a hell of a time to boot, but it boots, so I'm happy
<alvin> So, conclusion: plymouth is the problem. nvidia-current drivers are working just fine
<alvin> Everything looks just like bug 538524
<alvin> sadjfklj: A lot of people have
<amichair> after the lucid upgrade plymouth bootup/shutdown shows the purple ubuntu instead of the new kubuntu - how do I fix that?
<sadjfklj> alvin: can any of them give me a copy of their boot initrd for 2.6.32-22?
<alvin> sadjfklj: lol. ok. Give me a moment to search for an amd machine with Lucid here. I must have some of those.
<alvin> Actually, isn't that the same file as on intel?
<sadjfklj> not likely, as it contains the modules
<Hazamonzo_> So folks. Fresh install of 10.4. Need to install Adobe Flash. What package method (since there are many)
<alvin> sadjfklj: Aw, I have only upgraded intel machines yet. Can't help you until I upgrade more and that won't be today.
<sadjfklj> alvin: ok. tks
<BluesKaj> hmm, logging into a diff irc server , crashed this one
<amichair> Hazamonzo_: flashplugin-nonfree is the one I use
<Hazamonzo_> amichair: No woes?
<amichair> Hazamonzo_: woes?
<DarthFrog> Stop and smell the woes. :-)
<Hazamonzo_> amichair: Problems
<Hazamonzo_> amichair: Well i just installed it. Video is fine. No audio though :s
<amichair> Hazamonzo_: never had installation problem. the plugin itself does seem to crash every now and then (a FF restart solves this, no more than once in a few days) - on amd64 at least
<amichair> Hazamonzo_: make sure the audio settings in system settings -> multimedia are right
<Hazamonzo_> amichair: Okay
<BluesKaj> Hazamonzo_, sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<amichair> Hazamonzo_: there are separate settings for music audio, video's audio, etc. For example, I have the video output default to HDMI (TV), whereas music goes to the amplifier via audio out
<Hazamonzo_> amichair: I seeee
<Hazamonzo_> BluesKaj: Whats that package? Looks familiar
<amichair> I actually wish there were a separate setting for browser video, as opposed to standalone vlc video
<BluesKaj> Hazamonzo_, actaully ffmpeg should work
<BluesKaj> amichair, most video plugins from restricted-extras and medibuntu cover most browsers
<Hazamonzo_> hmm, installed the libxine ffmpeg and the ffmpeg
<Hazamonzo_> no luck so far though
<Hazamonzo_> Maybe a good 'ol fashioned restart :)
<amichair> BluesKaj: what does that relate to?
<BluesKaj> amichair, one can check which media plugins are installed in a browswer by typing , about:plugins , in the the addressbar
<BluesKaj> oops , repeating myself again
<amichair> BluesKaj: I know that, just not sure what in the previous discussion this relates to :-)
<Hazamonzo_> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.ca/view/OOF84lQ.html
<amichair> is plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo the package that replaces ubuntu purple splash screen with kubuntu's?
<amichair> BluesKaj: I was saying it would be nice if I can not only select different output devices for music audio vs. video audio, but further differentiate the audio from video that runs in a browser (to go to line out) vs. video that runs standalone fullscreen (to HDMI output, when watching a movie)
<amichair> currently I need to turn on the TV to hear audio when watching a youtube video on my regular monitor :-/
<amichair> oops, gotta run, bbl
<BluesKaj> amichair, yeah , that sounds interesting , but i never thought of watching a movie thru a browser
<amichair> BluesKaj: any video at all in a browser requires the TV to be on for the audio... the full movies I watch on the TV (standalone vlc) so no problem there
<BluesKaj> amichair,looks like you need to default your audio out thru the hdmi or thru your pc speaker system , i have to make that choice
<amichair> BluesKaj: the problem is I can only pick one output for video, whether in browser or TV, even though they would optimally require two different outputs (line out vs. TV's HDMI)
<BluesKaj> amichair, I run the hdmi video out seperately from the audio , hence the choice of default audio choice either pc audio or coax/spdif out , due to the elcheapo soundcard which I'm panning to replace
<BluesKaj> planning
<BluesKaj> which video card again amichair ?
<bawww> Hazamonzo_: did you get the audio fixed on flash?
<Hazamonzo_> bawww: Not just yet
<Hazamonzo_> Im pretty sure im always having problems with sound and flash :s
<bawww> Hazamonzo_: in command line type "aslamixer" and make sure your PCM volume is all the way up (use the up/down arrows & tab to navigate)
<Hazamonzo_> bawww: Worth a shot!
<Hazamonzo_> bawww: Genius!
<Hazamonzo_> bawww: Thanks buddy! Much appreciated :D
<bawww> Hazamonzo_: no problem, i don't know why developers haven't address this, it was an issue during karmic too
<Hazamonzo_> bawww: Very odd. i did check the levels in Kmix
<bawww> all i can say is linux audio is beyond strange
<Hazamonzo_> bawww: hehehe. Yeah its always something i struggle with when setting up a new install
<Hazamonzo_> bawww: Thansks again :)
<bawww> no problem
<BluesKaj> Hazamonzo_,  yeah, it's comon to have the main alsa ctrl turned off after an upgrade
<Hazamonzo_> BluesKaj: This was a fresh install
<BluesKaj> same thing
<Hazamonzo_> if that should make a difference
<Hazamonzo_> Ahh okay
<bawww> BluesKaj: do you think it would be a good idea to file a bug on this matter?
<Hazamonzo_> bawww: It would save alot of silly questions
<bawww> it seems awfully not user friendly
<BluesKaj> dunno, most devs would find it trivial IMO
<BluesKaj> after all it preventd being blasted if you have your audio cranked on the speaker system
<bawww> i don't think it's a feature
<apparle> guys which one should I install chrome chromium
<apparle> !chrome
<bawww> chromium is the open source version of chrome, and it sometimes give you access to the newer features of chrome
<apparle> bawww: rather I am concerned with the updating and stuff..... is it same as updating from google.... or do ubuntu devs provide update?
<BluesKaj> I use chromium and so far so good , chrome began to give me problems so i switched
<apparle> BluesKaj: and what about the themes and the extensions.... are they the same
<BluesKaj> similar yes apparle
<bawww> apparle: chromium is really actively developed, so the updates will go through whatever repo you use
<bawww> there is a well maintained PPA you can use
<apparle> BluesKaj: I am currently using chrome, but am thinking of shifting to chromium, (from ubuntu repo) , what all do I lose.....
<apparle> bawww: ^
<BluesKaj> apparle, nothing all, settings and bookmarks will be saved
<apparle> BluesKaj: and will they be synced with google as usual or do I lost that?
<BluesKaj> oops nothing will be lost
<bawww> apparle: if you want "bleeding edge" use the daily build ppa: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<BluesKaj> syncing works between pcs
<bawww> otherwise the ubuntu repos get updated very rarely, usually until the next release, unless it's a security issue
<BluesKaj> i evn have it synnced with chrome on my windows pcs
<apparle> bawww: I don't want bleeding edge, but rather a stable browser to replace firefox (consuming a lot of mem). I am waiting for Qt/KDE to come up with something awesome
<apparle> BluesKaj: can't I continue the existing google sync
<bawww> apparle: have you tried reKonq or Arora?
<BluesKaj> apparle, you can import your boomarks etc from firefox
 * apparle is waiting for the day when arora/rekonq are in parallel with firefox, or for a qt firefox
<BluesKaj> apparle, yes you should be able to
<apparle> BluesKaj: so can anyone suggest well maintained and still pretty stable repo for chromium
<BluesKaj> apparle, it's in the repos, just sudo aptitude install chromium
<BluesKaj> or is itchromium-browser...I've forgotten
<apparle> BluesKaj: but as bawww suggested, it mostly won't get updated till next release
<apparle> BluesKaj: a more featured ppa
<BluesKaj> well I prefer the stable version , due to the differences in OS's that we run on our various pcs , hence the the ability to sync without problems.
<apparle> bawww: can you help
<bawww> i suggest sticking with chromium from the default repos. with the daily builds i don't think you should run into a whole lot of problems, but the PPA is untested
<bawww> and i think chrome itself is still in beta for linux
<bawww> so you're getting really unpolished releases on both sides
<apparle> bawww: :)
<apparle> and guys which is good rekonq or arora
<bawww> apparle: you should always backup yourself though, not dependent solely on google to do it for you
<apparle> bawww: actually I am a no bookmarks man.... I don't use bookmarks at all. I just remember the sites that matter.
<bawww> apparle: both are really good browsers, you should give them a try. they are in the default repos
<bawww> i tend to use delicious, so i can have access to them without my browser
<bawww> apparle: you're right though a little google search will usually get you what you're looking for
<apparle> :D
<apparle> bawww: to be truthful, rekonq and arora seemed hopeless to use for daily browsing for me. At least that was the case a month ago
<bawww> i've been using arora a lot, it seems to handle things pretty well even ajax heavy sites
<bawww> flash also
<bawww> but keep in mind they are in their very early stages
<apparle> bawww: if you say so I'll try arora and rekonq both. But why are they both being developed, why not a single one with doubled efforts
<bawww> they probably have different philosophies
<bawww> reqonk comes off as a browser that'
<bawww> that's focusing on becoming a full fledged alternative to Konqueror
<bawww> arora seems to concentrate on being lightweight
<apparle> bawww: arora... can't even open the gmail login page for me
<bawww> really
<bawww> it's working fine for me
<apparle> bawww: seriouslly...... being behind a proxy matters?
<bawww> apparle: probably does
<apparle> bawww: and rekonq just got it opened in a flash...
<bawww> i use arora for google wave also
<bawww> it handles it pretty well
<apparle> bawww: how is rekonq on that?
<bawww> i haven't tried out rekonq as much as arora
<apparle> bawww: it logged me into and out of wave flawlessly
<apparle> bawww: it seems rekonq would be great in year or too.....
<bawww> apparle: i hope so, i'm getting tired of depending on GTK apps
<apparle> bawww: same here....... you know what happened to firefox qt?
<bawww> it got developed for a couple of months
<bawww> and the developer seem to run into a lot of issues
<bawww> but i did hear news of nokia picking it up for their handle held devices
<apparle> bawww: same here.....and then came out fennec.... but what about desktop firefox
<apparle> bawww: I don't know how difficult it is but, I think every damn KDE user will want firefox for kde/qt, even if a new version of kde is pushed forward by an year
<bawww> apparle: it's on my wish list
<apparle> bawww: ahh.... if only someone read our wishlistss... :D mine also has that
<bawww> apparle: but Kubuntu devs seem to understand the importance of firefox and i really like the initiative to integrate it into KDE
<bawww> apparle: lol, well one recently came true
<bawww> apparle: steam is going to have linux client for games
<apparle> bawww: it was rather opensuse devs which were followed by kubuntu guys
<bawww> apparle: "It's Official: Valve Releasing Steam, Source Engine For Linux!" http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_steam_announcement&num=1
<bawww> apparle: that's right
<apparle> bawww: I know..... that made me rethink the decesion whether I should buy a powerful computer or PS, as soon as I start earning
<apparle> :D
<apparle> bawww: the latest performance of rekonq has made me think, chrome and chromium can go to hell,,,,,, firefox for backup and rekonq for main browsing is cool
<bawww> apparle: definitely, chrome is also a GTK app :/
<apparle> bawww: rekonq has problems, but do you know where I could file a lot of bugs and get it developed (at least by testing)
<bawww> apparle: i think the passion of rekonq to do it the kde way makes up for it
<apparle> bawww: one thing for sure rekonq performs better on youtube videos than firefox on my computer, now comparing with chrome
<tsimpson> FF is a memory hog, chrome is a CPU hog, anything which is neither is a good thing
<apparle> rekonq outperforms chrome also for youtube..... that's the way to go.
<bawww> apparle: you maybe right...
<amichair> BluesKaj: sorry for disappearing on u earlier, had to run off...
<kehna> How would I go about changing the command field for skype in Kubuntu? I wish to have it load a script instead of launch skype first.
<amichair> is plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo the package that replaces ubuntu purple splash screen with kubuntu's?
<DarthFrog> kehna: I've never used Skype but in general to do what you want with any program, I'd write a shell script that does what you want and put it in the path ahead of /usr/bin (eg. $HOME/bin).
<kehna> I have a script that I made, I just want it to run when I load skype is all
<kehna> because without it I can't use my webcam
<maco> kehna: have that script call skype for you, then use that script instead of the skype launcher?
<maco> kehna: oh heh i see you asked above about the launcher :P
<DarthFrog> kehna: maco is saying what I said, in different words.
<maco> should be Exec= line in /usr/share/applications/Skype.desktop i think
<maco> put the skype command in your script and have the Exec= line point to your script
<kehna> thx
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, chromium isn't a cpu hog on my setup , uses only 3% at idle ...peaked out at 10 % whem loading
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: there are some conditions (not sure what triggers it) where chrome seems to go insane and kill my CPU
<tsimpson> there's a bug about it somewhere too
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, chrome isn't my first choice , chromium-browser looks the same but has fewer "issues"
<gnac> So I just upgraded to 10.4 lts.  Now kdm doesn't start automajically.  On gentoo I would have done "rc-update add xdm default"  How to I add kdm to rc in [k]ubuntu?
<tsimpson> it should already be there
<gnac> tsimpson: its not.  At least kdm is not starting.  I can invoke it from the command line however.
<tsimpson> gnac: does the link /etc/rc2.d/S30kdm (or similar in /etc/rc2.d) exist?
<BluesKaj> gnac, run update-rc.d to see if there's normal output
<gnac> tsimpson: no.
<gnac> if by normal you mean it shows the command line options, then yes,  update-rc.d runs normally.
<BluesKaj> gnac, check /etc/init.d/rc*d
<BluesKaj> or /etc/rc*d rather
<tsimpson> /etc/rc*.d/
<gnac> BluesKaj: tsimpson, not in either.  find /rc* -iname "*kde*" returns null
<tsimpson> find /rc*?
<tsimpson> gnac: try find /etc/rc?.d -iname '*kdm*'
<ArkoldThos> gnac, using nvidia card?
<gnac> ArkoldThos: no.
<gnac> can someone tell me how to add kdm to rc?
<tsimpson> gnac: did the command produce any output?
<gnac> no find /rc* -iname "*kde*" did not produce any ouput.
<tsimpson> gnac: no this one: find /etc/rc?.d -iname '*kdm*'
<tsimpson> there is no /rc* directory, at least not one we're interested in
<gnac> tsimpson: you are right, the command I entered did not have the / in it, and I was in the /etc/ directory when I entered it.
<gnac> i.e. find /etc/rc* -iname "*kde" is what I ran
<tsimpson> gnac: you also searched for '*kde*', we want '*kdm*'
<gnac> not there either
<gnac> thats what I entered in the konsole, just not in irssi ;~)
<DarthFrog> sudo updatedb && locate kdm
<gnac> DarthFrog: kk, one sec ...
<DarthFrog> sudo updatedb && locate kdm | grep etc    is even better.
<gnac> DarthFrog: yeah, that helps
<gnac> still plenty of results.  nothing in rc* though
<tsimpson> gnac: I don't know why the links aren't there, but "sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults 30 1" should create the appropriate links
<tsimpson> still strange that they are non-existent though
<electroweak> hi guys anyone using Sharp ar-5320 printer I googled but I couln't find any information about using it under kubuntu. It's connected to a network computer and I have to print some stuff
<gnac> tsimpson: they are there now, ty.  Lemme reboot and see what happens.
<oxymoron> Why does my system freeze once in awhile when unpacking two rar archives at once? :S
<ubuntu> i tried to change the resolution on my screen and everything went black.
<ubuntu> can anyone help me fix this? i can alt f2 and pull up somethings but i cant  get to anything else
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: You might running into swap issues.
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: Which means? :P
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: That you ran out of physical RAM and are using virtual RAM (up to 100,000X slower).
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: Oh and while weyre at it, I wonder how I change option to extract rar archive even if its CRC error? sudo unrar e -kb acrhive.r00 isnt very fun to use eveyr single time ... Or if its possible to fix it?
<DarthFrog> And if you run out of swap, your system gets *very* unhappy.
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: No idea, sorry.
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: Ill be damn if my physical memory runs out, I have 4 GB RAM.
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: It's easy to do.  A buggy application can leak memory and cause you to run out.
<ubuntu> does anyone know what to do?  i hate to have to reinstall. i cant even hover over where the menu would be.
<DarthFrog> ubuntu: Have you tried rebooting?  Or at least logging out and logging back in again?
<ubuntu> yea i had to come to a live dist and ask for help
<Scunizi> Why does flash work fine in Konqueror and not Firefox?
<Scunizi> even with the plugin installed
<AnnaZ> Scunizi: how have you installed flash?
<Scunizi> AnnaZ: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree.. and gnash is not installed..
<AnnaZ> Scunizi: restarted firefox already?
<yofel> ubuntu: checked if plasma-desktop is still running? (I understand that krunner still works for you)
<Scunizi> AnnaZ: oh yea.. multiple times..
<AnnaZ> Scunizi: konq searches in a larger list of directories for plugins...
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: Hmm using 2.4 GB of 3.9 RAM? :O
<AnnaZ> but i don't see why ff shouldn't pick up too, it did here.
<DarthFrog> Scunizi: Check "about:plugins" (as a URL) in both browsers and ensure that you're running the appropriate plugin.
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: I thought I was on GNU/Linux distro :S
<DarthFrog> oxymoron: OK, that isn't it then.
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: It seems something buggy with Ark or unrar appp
<Scunizi> DarthFrog: Ok..
<ubuntu> yofel:  how do i check if the plasma is ruunning? and krunner (alt f2?)  works
<DarthFrog> ubuntu: If ALT-F2 is running, type "plasma-desktop" in the entry field.
<yofel> ubuntu: you could open a terminal and check it there, but try to restart it first: run 'kill $(pidof plasma-desktop)' and 'plasma-desktop' after that
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: Its sad I just want to right click on an archive and choose extract here and it should not interupt
<Scunizi> DarthFrog: shockwave flash and Futuresplash Player are installed.. swf & spl suffixex
<gnac> bah, not only did that not work, kdm won't start from the cli anymore either.
<DarthFrog> Scunizi: It doesn't matter what's installed (well, yes it does but not right now).  What matters is what's being used.  also, check the links in /etc/alternatives
<electroweak> I need help configuring Sharp AR-5320 printer/copier. anyone knows if it's working under kubuntu. I googled but I couldn't find anything
<gnac> I get this error in Xorg.0.log: (EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)
<ubuntu> yofel:  pidof you mean my login name? the user id?
<yofel> ubuntu: no, type what I posted in the krunner dialog
<gnac> I got kdm started, but not automatically on boot.
<yofel> ubuntu: pidof gets the process id of the application
<Scunizi> DarthFrog: what's the extension for flash files?  flv?
<gnac> and when kdm starts, I cant' type into the password field (or hit enter)
<DarthFrog> Scunizi: swf
<ubuntu> thanks guys, brb
<Scunizi> DarthFrog: in /etc/alternatives I see mozilla-flashplugin and midbrower-flashplugin.. as well as firefox-flashplugin, iceape-flashplugin, iceweasel-flashplugin, xulrunner-addons-flashplugin, xulrunner-flashplugin.... seems like a lot of plugins.. maybe conflicts with some of them?
<gnac> So the 10.4 LTS upgrade has me royally borked.  I can't get kdm to start on boot.  When I start it manually, or run startx from a command line, I have no keyboard control in X.  Also, my panels no longer show up, but two of my desktop widgets do.
<yofel> Scunizi: no, most of them are symlinks to the same file, but exist in multiple places so the different browsers can find it
<jimmy51_> !info soprano
<ubottu> Package soprano does not exist in lucid
<jimmy51_> !info nepomuk
<ubottu> Package nepomuk does not exist in lucid
<yofel> we have...
<yofel> !info soprano-daemon
<ubottu> soprano-daemon (source: soprano): daemon for the Soprano RDF framework. In component main, is extra. Version 2.4.2+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 165 kB, installed size 672 kB
<jimmy51_> yofel: thanks.
<yofel> !find nepomuk
<ubottu> Found: virtuoso-nepomuk, libnepomuk2.2-cil
<jimmy51_> yofel: do you know what those do?
<jimmy51_> !info virtuoso-nepomuk
<ubottu> virtuoso-nepomuk (source: virtuoso-opensource): OpenLink Virtuoso Open-Source Edition (OSE). In component main, is optional. Version 6.1.0-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 3289 kB, installed size 9884 kB
<yofel> virtuoso is the database backend for the nepomuk desktop search in KDE 4.4
<jimmy51_> i reported a bug that KDE bugs says might be a dupe of a bug caused by those
<yofel> File indexing is done by strigi, but that's all I know
<jimmy51_> thanks
<jimmy51_> hopefully someone smarter than me sees the bug report and knows what to do with it
<jimmy51_> i coudln't even get the debugging symbols to install properly
<DarthFrog> yofel: Actually, Strigi indexes the content of files, not files themselves.  That's done by Nepomuk.
<electroweak> hi guys anybody ever used sharp AR-5320 printer I can't get it work
<DarthFrog> Both can be turned on or off in System Settings/Advanced
 * DarthFrog wishes they could also be scheduled.
<yofel> +1
<ryann> is "update-rc.d -f <service> remove"  still the best way to disable a startup service?
<yofel> for sysvinit services: yes, but not for upstart services
<ryann> hm, i am not sure of the difference to be honest
<yofel> depends on the kubunt release and the type of the service
<yofel> ryann: *which* service?
<ryann> i installed dhcpd to have when needed, but i do not wish for it to start at boot.
<ryann> dhcp3-server
<ryann> so i did update-rc.d -f dhcp3-server remove
<yofel> ryann: and? did it work or give you an error?
<ryann> no error was returned, i just want to make sure it was done properly, especially for future reference
<yofel> ryann: it should work, as dhcpd3 still uses sys-v-init
<ryann> ok great, thank you very much
<ryann> how would you disable an upstart service?
<yofel> erm, that will get better in the feature, but right now the easiest way is to rename the <service>.conf to <service>.conf.disable in /etc/init/
<slow-motion> hi
<yofel> *future
<lucitu> fresh install here..on shutdown I see message - 'searching for available drivers '??
<lucitu> it's annoying bec it's delaying shutdwon
<lucitu> *shutdown
<jimmy51_> is all sysv stuff being moved to upstart ?
<yofel> jimmy51_: in the long run, yes, but sys-v-init services will still work for a long while I think.
<jimmy51_> yofel: thanks.  is that a ubuntu thing, debian thing, or linux in general thing?
<jimmy51_> (i only ask because i'm reading a book on linux basics and sysv is a big part of it)
<yofel> upstart was developed by ubuntu, it's being adopted by debian too, possibly others, but google might tell you more there
<tsimpson> sysv is an ancient system that hasn't really changed in decades, upstart is the new kid on the block
<yofel> jimmy51_: heh, yeah, I did like sysvinit with it's runlevels, we don't really have those in upstart anymore, although they're not completely gone
<yofel> but only upstart made the fast boot times we have today possible
<jimmy51_> ah, i see
<jimmy51_> wiki says it's event based, not procedural and blocking
<yofel> tsimpson: sure, it's new, but sometimes it's hard to leave a solid system behind to switch to the not yet finished next generation system :P
<zus> yofel,  i got the plasma-desktop working thank you. would that command also rest my widgets and stuff?
<yofel> hm, I don't think so, only if you changed them without logging out properly after that maybe
<jimmy51_> learn something new every day, i guess.  thanks.
<zus> yofel, i dont know what casued the crash? or if i would loose my widgets and even desktop background but im back tosquare one
<lucitu> has anyone seen these annoying popups when you hover on stuff on the taskbar..systray? they looks like mirror image but on the left or right side
<lucitu> they don't go away until you move to another desktop
<Mamarok> lucitu: just move the mouse out of the panel
<lucitu> Mamarok: it goes away but the evil twin on the other side doesn't go away. until you force redraw
<Mamarok> evil twin?
<Mamarok> lucitu: which Kubuntu are you using? 10.04?
<lucitu> Mamarok: the latest and greatest
<Mamarok> OK, I don't really see whyt you mean, could you take a snapshot and send it to imagebin.ca?
<yofel> lucitu: kde version? 4.4.2 or 4.4.3 ?
<Mamarok> ksnapshot is the tool for it
<lucitu> yofel: 4.4.3
<Mamarok> yofel: that will not make a difference, I simply don't see what he is talking about
<electroweak> hi guys anybody ever used sharp AR-5320 printer I can't get it work
<jimmy51_> electroweak: i haven't.  we have networked canon printers here.  it was a pain to get working too.
<Mamarok> electroweak: did it work before on Linux?
 * yofel only has HP printers and they work fine
<salvatore> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<electroweak> Mamarok: no I googled but I couldn't find a proper information about that
<lucitu> Mamarok: yofel: what i'm talking about is when you hover on an icon on the systray..a similar looking popup woukld pop up on the left side
<yofel> I can't remember seing that ever either
<Mamarok> electroweak: have a look at this website to check if your printer has a driver: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<electroweak> Mamarok: it's a network printer but I plugged it in to see if it's working but nothing happened
<lucitu> i'll get a snapshot when it does again bec some it doesn't
<Mamarok> lucitu: I have tooltips poping up, but under the mouse, so we really would need a screenshot
<yofel> electroweak: how did you plug it in? usb? checked the dmesg output?
<Mamarok> electroweak: did you try setting it up with the System Settings -> Printer configuration tool?
<electroweak> yofel: it's a usb printer but I didn't checked the dmesg but I can connect it again
<electroweak> Mamarok: I tried that but it only has a driver for 5220 and it's not working
<Hazamonzo_> hmmm, my new desktop seems to be performing pretty poorly with this new Radeon 5750... I think the ATI drivers are knackered. Anyone have any advice for using ATI drivers and kubuntu 10.4
<Mamarok> well, it's not in the database for supported printers, that's usually not a good sign
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo_: the radeon driver should work out of the box. Mine works perfectly well
<Hazamonzo_> Mamarok: Well it works out of the box but it doesn't work very well. Compisition does not start
<electroweak> yofel: dmesg says "usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 18 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04DD pid 0x9051"
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo_: did you try starting it in the system settings?
<Hazamonzo_> Let me see
<Hazamonzo_> but now ive noticed my mouse is pretty laggy
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo_: System Settings -> Desktop
<Hazamonzo_> like the system is having trouble rendering the desktop
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo_: you might try to shut down Nepomuk, this is usually the culprit
<yofel> electroweak: ok, then the printer is at least recognized when you plug it in, now you have to find a driver for it...
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo_: it tends to use too much ressources, so compositing doesn't have enough left
<Hazamonzo_> Mamarok: Okay. I'll try to start composition first.. then shut down that other tool
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo_: try it the other way round, check with top if Nepomuk is using too much
<Hazamonzo_> Mamarok: Okay
<electroweak> yofel: do you think windows driver works at any point
<yofel> that's pretty impossible, as the kernel interface is completely different
<yofel> unless there's something like ndiswrapper for printers
<Hazamonzo_> Mamarok: http://imagebin.ca/view/r0bfSf.html
<speedvin_> hey
<electroweak> yofel: what about a PPD file do you think it's possible to find something ike that
<speedvin_> does anyone know where Amarok store it database?
<Prajwal> good night
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo_: that's what I suspected. Go to the system settings -> Advanced tab -> Desktop search and disable nepomuk
<Hazamonzo_> okay
<yofel> electroweak: as google, is the only thing I can tell you there as I don't know too much about printers, sry
<Mamarok> speedvin_: in $HOME/.kde/share/apps/amarok/
<electroweak> yofel: wht about ndiswrapper
<speedvin_> Mamarok: Do you mean mysqle dir?
<Mamarok> speedvin_: yep, it must be in there
<speedvin_> I created database using MySQL shell
<yofel> electroweak: that's for wireless drivers
<Mamarok> speedvin_: mysql shell?
<Mamarok> no need to, unless you want to use it on a different computer, the mysqle works the same
<electroweak> yofel: is there anything like that for printers
<yofel> electroweak: I don't know
<speedvin_> Mamarok: mysql -p -u root
<speedvin_> Mamarok: CREATE DATABASE amarok;
<speedvin_> *amarokdb
<Mamarok> speedvin_: as I said, you don't really need to do that, since MySQL embedded works the same way, with the same capacity. You only need an external MySQL database if you want to access it on another computer
<electroweak> yofel: thanks for the help I will check google for some more or I will burn the printer then I will propose a better supported printer to my company :)
<Mamarok> speedvin_: no need to shout
<speedvin_> ahh ok and what should I do when I want to open it using for examole Kexi?
<Mamarok> well, start Kexi and point it to the right directory?
<speedvin_> mysqle right?
<Hazamonzo> well]
<Hazamonzo> Dang
<Mamarok> well, not in your case, you must have specified where to creat the database, since you don't use mysqle
<speedvin_> :D
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Well i tried to enable composition again but (and its done this a couple of times) i was logged out (i guess the x serevr restarted or something)
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: how much RAM do you have on your computer?
<Hazamonzo> 4gbs
<Mamarok> that's plenty enough
<oxymoron> Gah help me, K3B cannot unmount writable DVD+RW disc and cannot be unmounted in Dolphin eaither? :S What protocol mount dvds?
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Indeed sir. Im thinking its something to do with these ATI drivers
<speedvin_> Mamarok: Then Amarok will use db created by MySQL?
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: did you try tweaking the X server settings?
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Im afraid i wouldn't know where to start. Im not so tech savvy
<Mamarok> speedvin_: yes, if you set up an external one. But why don't you just try the embedded one?
<speedvin_> hmm there are some problem's using emmbemed one
<Mamarok> speedvin_: what problems?
<oxymoron> I need help now, I MUST burn 5 DVD movies NOW, I am serious I need help now
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: well, you can still try the fglrx drivers, you will need the driver setup with that, too:
<Mamarok> !info fglrx | Hazamonzo
<ubottu> Hazamonzo: fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 17790 kB, installed size 58600 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: I think im using fglrx drivers (if i do fglrxinfo i get some details)
<Hazamonzo> fglrx.. are these the proprietary drivers?
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: well, then you don't use the Radeon one, that might be the reason why you have problems. The fglrx mever worked well for me, only the radeon one
<Mamarok> yes, radeon are the free drivers, fglrx the proprietary ones
<speedvin_> Mamarok: BTW. How would I know that Amarok does use my db
<speedvin_> ?
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: would you reccomend the radeon one?
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: of course, that should always be the first choice
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: you need the driver setup tool to disable the proprietary one, just a second
<Hazamonzo> ahh, i assumed the recommend one by the system would be the first one to try (fglrx)
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Thanks :)
<speedvin_> Hazamonzo: Fglrx need some good configuration to work nice
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: the package is jockey-kde, but make sure you have the radeon driver installed first before diabling the fglrx one
<Mamarok> speedvin_: in my experience the new radeon drivers work much better
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Okay, so install Radeon, then jokey-kde then disable fglrx?
<speedvin_> Mamarok: I know that you are right :D
<Hazamonzo> What might be the radeon package name>?
<speedvin_> Hazamonzo: You will need to disable them using jockey-kde package
<chakie> has anyone noticed that in lucid the mouse can more or less die in KDE? it works partially in some apps for selecting text, but buttons etc don't work, window switching doesn't, plasma not etc?
<speedvin_> Hazamonzo: xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<chakie> it's quite annoying and you're more or less forced to "kill -TERM -1"
<chakie> or power cycle, as you can't even log out
<chakie> for me it happens a few times every day
<speedvin_> chakie : I don't noticed that
<Hazamonzo> speedvin_: Thanks :)
<speedvin_> Hazamonzo: No problem
<xevil> chakie: I have not experienced that problem
<Rosa> joim/ #valencia
<Rosa> join/ #valencia
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: what exact card do you have?
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: 2 secs
<chakie> xevil, speedvin_ : i don't think it's too common, as it would be a major showstopper
<Mamarok> chakie: that is a Qt bug, not really predictable
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Its a Saphire 5750 Radeon 1gb ddr5
<Hazamonzo> Thats what you need?
<chakie> Mamarok: you know something about it?
<liddell> Last night I asked my computer to sleep, something I never ever do, and it hung on the kubuntu logo so I force shut it down. I turned it on this morning and my network icon in the notifications area just says 'Unmanaged" on mouse over, and "Network Management Disabled" when I right click it. I don't even know where to start on diagnosing this properly - Any insight?
<chx> I reproduced the bug I filed yesterday -- in short, I have the mouse pointer moving on the screen but clicks dont register and xev does not show the pointer moving events. This happened after a mouse gesture, I think.
<Mamarok> chakie: yes, it is a known Qt bug, not much we can do about, this has to be fixed upstream
<chx> what should I do, what logs should i produce to help people fixing this highly annoying bug?
<chakie> Mamarok: any idea why it can affect non-qt apps like firefox too?
<chx> curiously enough, i can clik the K menu and the menu appears but nothing else works.
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: the package name is xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<Hazamonzo> got it
<Hazamonzo> I was about to say that when i tried.. sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Hazamonzo> i got the message that it was already installed
<Mamarok> chakie: well, KDE uses Qt, you run Firefox inside KDE, I guess that explains it
<Hazamonzo> :s
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: but you need the radeonhd one, since you have a HD card
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Installing
<Hazamonzo> :)
<speedvin_> Hazamonzo: Use hd driver only when you have graphips card from radeon hd series
<Hazamonzo> oh, installed :)
<Hazamonzo> speedvin_: Got it!
<chakie> Mamarok: not really, as firefox gets events from xorg, not qt
<Hazamonzo> Okay so thats installed i guess i go for the jokey-kde
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: good luck
<Hazamonzo> eek
<lucitu> Mamarok: yofel: here is the screen shot http://imagebin.ca/view/bXBUsTv4.html
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: jockey-kde already at the newest version
<jimmy51_> i haven't had much like with kpackagekit the last few days.  installs start fine but get hung and say "5 minutes 22 seconds" for hours before i cancel.  is this a repo problem, or is there a hung kpackagekit bug?
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: you have to start jockey-kde to disable/enable the fglrx driver
<Hazamonzo> as sudo right?
<chakie> Mamarok: anyway, thanks for the info, now i know i'm not going insane :)
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: it will ask you the password normally
<Mamarok> chakie: you are welcome
<liddell> Last night I asked my computer to sleep, something I never ever do, and it hung on the kubuntu logo so I force shut it down. I turned it on this morning and my network icon in the notifications area just says 'Unmanaged" on mouse over, and "Network Management Disabled" when I right click it. Any pointers on how to start diagnosing this? I'm not sure where to start.
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Okay. So i click remove now i guess?
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: well, I didn't use it recently, but the tool should be self-explaining
<Hazamonzo> Not many other options (sorry for the walkthough but i don't wan't to screw up since i have work that needs to be done later :) )
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: are you familiar with the command lien in case it causes problems?
<Mamarok> line*
<lucitu> has anyone seen anything like this?http://imagebin.ca/view/bXBUsTv4.html
<marty> I can't switch users.  It simply locks the existing account.  What am I missing?
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Okay. Well i have the fglrx listed. So i clicked remove
<Mamarok> lucitu: I am looking into it right now. You have that only with Amarok or also other apps?
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: All i need to do is enable the radeon one now?
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: it will be enabkled by default, no need to tell the system
<lucitu> Mamarok: not limited to amarok..anything on the systray or panel
<liddell> lucitu: I get that all the time.
<lucitu> liddell: it's bad
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Okay. So i guess im finished then? :)
<Mamarok> lucitu: well, you can disable the notifications of the systray, right click on it, then you chpoose what notifications you want to see
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: yes, you need to restart KDE (just logout and login again)
<lucitu> Mamarok: ??
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Okay. brb
<Mamarok> lucitu: right click on the systray, you can then choose the systray settings and dsiable the notification for the apps
<Mamarok> disable*
<lucitu> Mamarok: i don't want any popup to draw itself again where it's not supposed to
<Mamarok> lucitu: yes, I understood what you say, change the systray settings then
<Mamarok> if you have notifications enabled for applications that is the normal behavior
<Hazamonzo> Hmm, well not alot has changed it would seem :s
<Mamarok> and it is supposed to pop up exactly there, on the systray
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: that is a good sign, it went well :)
<Mamarok> now try enabling the compositing again
<lucitu> Mamarok: i don't understand what you are saying..do you see the blue thing on the left side?
<Mamarok> lucitu: left? wait, let me check again
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: No luck. I mean.. when i try to enable the first time it says no, then i click the same button a second time and it says yes. But nothing actaully happens. When i clocse the window and go back the compositing is disabled again :s
<lucitu> Mamarok: that's the evil twin
<Mamarok> lucitu: yep, now I see it, that looks like a plasma bug. Did you disable compositing on purpose?
<lucitu> Mamarok: that's what i suspected..no composting
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: http://imagebin.ca/view/syj0oy.html
<liddell> I booted up today and my network icon in the system tray just says "Unmanaged" - how would I diagnose/fix this?
<Mamarok> lucitu: OK. But it must be some plasma bug, only reason I can guess. I never had that, but I use compositing
<lucitu> liddell: did you see the mirror image of the amarok popup on the far left side?  is this what you call normal?
<Hazamonzo> its weird... the desktop doesn't feel very smooth either when dragging windows. And the refresh is a little slow (as if i was running out of memory)
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: you did disable Nepomuk, didn't you?
<lucitu> Mamarok: this is a fresh install and could not enable composting..
<liddell> I see it, lucitu, and I have been encountering it for at least a year and ignoring it.
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: I did yes. Its not in the task manager anymore :)
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: and you have no nepomuk pid running at all?
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: I just check and i had one. nopumukserver :s
<Hazamonzo> Just killed it
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: you might have to disable a few desktop effects, try with only 2 or 3, then retart again
<liddell> lucitu:try Mamarok's suggestion and enablee window compositing?
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: if you kill nempomuk, it will just restart again next time you login KDE, you must disable it in the system settings
<lucitu> liddell: i'm annoyed with it bec then I have to force the window under it to redraw
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: See im thinking that maybe i do not even have any 3d enabled at all. If i try to enable desktop effects (not the compositing) i get the erro i pasted in imagebin before
<Hazamonzo> but i'll give it a try
<liddell> lucitu: I'm a lowly largely non technical end user, so good luck! I know it is annoying, it happens to me too. Try compositing!
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: is your card new? According to ATI the 3D support is only scheduled for 2010
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Its pretty new. I mean.. i bought it a couple of days ago :)
<Mamarok> so it might not be enabled on your card
<Mamarok> hm, check the leaflet and techincal features
<Mamarok> technical*
<Mamarok> apparently thoe built in 2009 didn't have OpenGL support enabled
<Mamarok> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/ati-radeon-hd-5000/hd-5750/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-5750-specifications.aspx, footnote 1
<Hazamonzo> interesting
 * Hazamonzo liked his old Geforce 8800 GT better
<lucitu> liddell: it's ok..i doubt it's composting as i see it also when composting is on
<liddell> I booted up today and my network icon in the system tray just says "Unmanaged" - how would I diagnose/fix this?
<Mamarok> liddell: right click on it and check the settings?
<liddell> right clicking on it just says "network management disabled"
<aer> buenas
<Mamarok> what does a left click do?
<Mamarok> !es | aer
<ubottu> aer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aer> hello ubottu... i'm sorry
<liddell> same message actually!
<Mamarok> liddell: check the Network settings in the system settings
<liddell> alright, one moment :)
<liddell> Mamarok:Hmm my wireless connections are still there, marked when I last used them. The proxy is off, everything looks good. Nothing in 'Service Discovery' though, should there be?
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok:
<Hazamonzo> weeeeeeeeeeeird
<Hazamonzo> The radeon drivers were really sucky for some reason so i reinstalled the fglrx ones
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: no need to shout :)
<Hazamonzo> Compositing works Now :s
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Sorry. I was excited :D
<aer> I have a problem with Skype and Kubuntu 10.4, I can call contacts, but they don't hear me very well
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: nice that it works now :)
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: So yeah.... who knows? But thank you soo much for spending the time to help me fix this. Really appreciated!
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Thank you
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: you are welcome, nice it works now :)
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Although i will say one thing... it removed all my panel for me :)
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: oops, that should not happen, but you can put it back
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Indeed. Its an art ;)
<liddell> aer: try typing alsamixer into a terminal and make sure all the settings are up
<aer> thanks liddell... I will try
<aer> but, with another program (like twinkle) this work very well
<liddell> I assume you checked all the Skype settings?
<aer> yes, of course
<aer> the sound in skype is like if I was under water
<liddell> Hmm I wish I had more insight on this, I'm not a very technical user.
<aer> ok, liddell, thanks
<jimmy51_> for 10.04, should i use OSS, ALSA, or PulseAudio for Host Audio Driver in VirtualBox?
<speedvin_> ALSA
<Hazamonzo> hmmm. Dang
<Hazamonzo> I may have wobbly windows but the performance is very poor :( Not to mention when i log out and back in compositing is disabled again
<jimmy51_> speedvin_: ok, trying that one.  if my kernel crashes and i disconnect you'll know why :)
<speedvin_> :D
<speedvin_> no it won't
<Hazamonzo> another restart
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: about the wobbly windows: did you change the wobbling speed?
<Hazamonzo> Oh i give up. I guess it wasn't meant to be
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: about the wobbly windows: did you change the wobbling speed?
<Mamarok> the default is rather slow
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Naah,
<Hazamonzo> Its just a little odd... since after i log off / in compositing is off
<Hazamonzo> But i can enable it these days
<Mamarok> that is strange, should not happen, but maybe the driver is not that good
<Hazamonzo> but i have to becauseful because if i change a setting i could get thown out to the ligin screen
<Hazamonzo> (i guess x server crashed or something)
<Mamarok> usually the fglrx drivers are not really state of the art, unfortunately
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: I guess i should be happy i can see anything at all
<Mamarok> well, it's not much we can do, since we sadly depend on the manufacturers to either provide good drivers or document the cards, and they don't do the latter
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: Maybe i will give it time and something will get fixed or updated
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: No worries! Thanks for all the help :D
<Mamarok> yes, it might well end up to be supported in the radeon driver, I had no compositing for almost two years, it works fine now with the new X server
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: That waiting game eh :)
<Mamarok> Hazamonzo: unfortunate, but not much of a choice
<Hazamonzo> :)
<lvlech> hello
<pibarnas> hi folks, I cant listen sounds when watching videos... any ideas?
<Kubry> Can you hear songs playing them with Amarok, for example?
<markit> hi, how can I activate the effect, don't know it's english name, that if I put the mouse in upper left corner, all the current windows miniatures are shown?
<pibarnas> Kubry: yep.
<pibarnas> Kubry: I can hear them.
<lvlech> does anyone know how to enable network manager?
<Kubry> Markit: go to something like System Preferences > Desktop > Screen borders  and click on that corner
<markit> "click on that corner"?
<lvlech> the bottom right?
<Kubry> Pibarnas:  which program is launched when you click on a video?
<markit> Kubry: right, thanks!
<markit> lol, never thought that clicking there would have shown a menu
<pibarnas> dragon player... Ive tried to install vlc, but surprisingly I can't
<markit> tons options are very well hidden :)
<toni> Hi folks.  I have a Sony Vaio vgn-n220e with Atheros ar5001 Kubuntu 10.04.  I can't connect to wpa aes.
<lvlech> I see the network manager looking tray icon, but when I click it it say, "network management disabled."
<lvlech> my wireless light is not lit either
<pibarnas> Kubry: it seems to get working the vlc install now, through terminal...
<Kubry> I'm back
<lvlech> toni: is your router set to wpa?
<Kubry> Did anyone write somehing to me?
<toni> yes, and the password is correct
<liddell> lvlech: I am having the same problem right now!
<lvlech> what is the name of your router?
<toni> the brand? Linksys
<lvlech> wrt54gs2?
<toni> wrt54g I think
<liddell> I booted up today and my network icon in the system tray just says "Unmanaged" on mouseover and "Network Management Disabled" on click - how would I diagnose/fix this?
<toni> I can connect to other unsecured linksys routers
<toni> in the neighborhood
<toni> am on one now
<lvlech> toni: lol toni
<toni> :D
<lvlech> toni: have you tried resetting your router?
<toughbook> Trying to add OSX to grub with no luck. Anyone that can lend a hand. Tried root (hd0) chainloader +1 and all that already.
<toni> rebooting it?
<lvlech> toni: ya
<lvlech> rebooting the router
<toni> can do... anything else I can do while I'm down there... it's two flights of stairs down and back
<toni> ok... brb
<lvlech> yes! I fix the "network manager disabled" thing
<bunnygurl> lvlech, thanks so much.  I can't believe rebooting the router did it.  *facepalms*
<lvlech> cool
<lvlech> glad I can help
<bunnygurl> after all the drivers I tried... ugh!!
<bunnygurl> sigh
<bunnygurl> thanks again
<lvlech> you're welcome
<lvlech> someone in here said their "network manager is disabled"
<lvlech> to fix it, check /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf if [ifupdown] managed=false. If it is change it true.
<lvlech> and 2) check /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<lvlech> if they are all true
<Kubry> I do it in this simple way:
<Kubry> sudo service network-manager stop
<Kubry> sudo rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<Kubry> sudo service network-manager start
<lvlech> thanks
<rav> hello. I see that lucid is available now. How reliable is the update feature? Or should I just do an install from scratch?
<pibarnas> is it possible to wathc flv videos in kubuntu lucid with sound?
<BluesKaj> pibarnas, afaik VLC will play flv files , make sure you flashplugin-nonfree for browser based media
<pibarnas> BluesKaj: downloading. thanks a lot.
<Kubry> Pibarnas: ¿how do you save the flv file?
<pibarnas> Kubry: I got with a firefox extension...
<rav> when you do an install with a separate home partition, does the data on the home partition gets modified?
<JontheEchidna> rav: you mean when you do a new install on a system that already has a separate /home?
<txwikinger> rav: Not by the install
<rav> JontheEchidna: yes. I already have a separate /home
<liddell> Kubry and lvlech you fixed it! Thanks so much!
<JontheEchidna> rav: as txwikinger said, not unless you tell it to format /home
<rav> JontheEchidna: doesn't that mess things up with all the settings and config directories hidden in my home from the old system?
<JontheEchidna> if you downgraded ubuntu versions or installed a different distro, perhaps
<JontheEchidna> There are never any garuantees, but reinstalling the same version of Kubuntu it'd in theory be safe
<rav> JontheEchidna: i guess there's only one way to find out, heh. are there major changes from karmic to lucid?
<JontheEchidna> rav: upgrading or downgrading?
<rav> JontheEchidna: upgrading to lucid
<JontheEchidna> upgrading should also be ok, since things should in theory handle config from old versions
<ahmad> hi all, I am new with ubuntu, I have successfully installed postgresql-8.4 and also pgadmin3 on ubuntu 10.2, but pgadmin3 can not connect to database. I am sure that my server is running and listening to connections. Could any one help me?
<rav> JontheEchidna: i have upgrade phobia since I did the intrepid->jaunty upgrade. that was a mess. I've done full installs since then, but moving all my stuff around is such a pain. when switching to  karmic, i made the separate /home, in hope of easing the upgrading.
<slow-motion> n8
<BluesKaj> rav, I've reinstalled to / without formatting, the nondefault apps will retain their config files and settings, altho you may need to reinstall them.
<BluesKaj> what I mean is, reinstall the apps themselves
<SaviorX> wooooohooooooooooo i'm really feeeeelin' HOME :D
<rav> BluesKaj: i think that'd be the middleground solution
<bdizzle> hi, I am having problems emptying my trash. Kubuntu claims that the trash has reached its maximum size and to cleanup the trash manually
<bdizzle> except my trashcan is empty
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, yeah , that usually happens if you're trying to remove a large file
<BluesKaj> i havent seen it for a while tho
<bdizzle> it was a 37 kb file...
<rav> bdizzle: i had something similar happen to me, but it was because the file had root permissions only. you can open the trash folder, hit F4 and remove it with 'sudo rm <filename>'
<SaviorX> guys i have a question, what advanced irc scripts for undernet and dalnet? any names?
<bdizzle> yeah, it can be removed normally via CLI, but its annoying that it can't be sent to the trash via GUI
<BluesKaj> yeah well, rm -rf filename works if you need it
<bdizzle> oh of that I am certain
<amichair> is there an alternative to kbluetooth? it keeps crashing and doesn't detect devices
<wantuil_> oi
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to change the color and shadow of the icons on my desktop.  I've looked through System Settings but I can't find the option to change them.
<AnnaZ> right, the only way for that is another plasma theme i suppose.
<Ertain> I shall look at those, AnnaZ.
 * Ertain looks into a different plasma theme.
<billy> hello
<billy> hellooooooo
<amichair> is there a good working alternative to kbluetooth?
<letharion> The first time I started up Kubuntu, the network manager identified my mobilde broadband modem correctly, and I quickly got online. After a reboot however, the modem is only recognized as a Flash-drive/CD. I don't know how to fix this, please help :)
<BluesKaj> letharion, have you tried to reconfigure NM since the reboot ?
<AnnaZ> amichair: why alternative? last time i checked it worked quite as it should.
<amichair> AnnaZ: it's crashing when I try making the device discoverable, and not detecting devices otherwise
<Lzergs> tem brasileiro nessa porra?
<AnnaZ> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<letharion> BluesKaj: No, please elaborate. There is no longer an option to "Create a mobile connection", as there was when the modem was identified. My settings remain and look correct within the program however.
<AnnaZ> amichair: ... last time i checked might have been on 9.10 though :)
<Lzergs> kurumin!!!!!!!!
<Lzergs> hahaha
<AnnaZ> letharion: your lsusb output might be mighty fine.
<Ertain> Dang, even when I look at the color scheme editor under System Setting I can't find the option for changing the fonts of the desktop icons.
<amichair> AnnaZ: on karmic the bt usb dongle wasn't properly recognized, and I had no kbt tray icon. Now using hcitool I can see it's ok (it sees the phone I'm trying to connect to), but kbt doesn't see anything and/or crashes.
<AnnaZ> amichair: are you sure your bluetooth dongle isn't quite dead?
<BluesKaj> letharion, iwconfig show any wlan0 details , if so pastebin them pls
<letharion> lsusb lists one "Huawei technologies" device, which is correct, as far as I can tell.
<AnnaZ> amichair: cause i'm sure i did just that on kubuntu recently-ish - either 9.10 or 10.4, don't remember.
<AnnaZ> letharion: lsusb -t, i wanna know whether your device contains a hub.
<letharion> BluesKaj: They're kinda difficult to pastebin, since that computer has no internet, but they look very uninteresting. "ESSID:off/any" "Access Point: Not-Associated"
<amichair> AnnaZ: "hcitool scan" shows the phone name, so it's at least partially working. and on my winxp netbook it works flawlessly, so it's not the hardware.
<BluesKaj> letharion, try ifup wlan0
<amichair> can you recommend any other simple bluetooth gui utillity that works well?
<letharion> AnnaZ: Ok, not quite sure what I'm looking for. By removing and adding the device I can see that it presents two "If"s (Interfaces?) on the same port.
<BluesKaj> ok, guess I'll back off ..too many cooks
<AnnaZ> letharion: to be frank i'm not sure what i'm looking for either, but i expect it to be both a disk (with windows drivers) and a radio device.
<AnnaZ> BluesKaj: no, please continue. i have no idea really.
<BluesKaj> don't need to confuse the issue
<BluesKaj> BBL
<AnnaZ> either they are both present at the same time, or there is some condition that detaches one and attaches another -.-
<AnnaZ> nah bet he didn't know anything at all anyway :)
<letharion> ^^
<AnnaZ> have you used the same device under windows already?
<letharion> It's just really strange that it worked flawlessly with zero config at first...
<AnnaZ> does the disk stay hidden in normal operation?
<letharion> Yeah, I have. I'm gonna boot back and see if windows somehow "triggers" it
<letharion> I think so, but I have to check to be sure
<Lzergs> brasil vai ganhar a copa!
<letharion> Hmm, no, under normal operation, I have an extra "cd-player"
<kerim> hii
<letharion> AnnaZ: Now it works... After starting windows and going back
#kubuntu 2010-05-13
<kerim> how can make new folder in   /opt/  ? I need make new folder in this
<kerim> ı am using ubuntu 10.04
<letharion> kerim: Are you sure you need to do what? From a terminal that is "mkdir /opt/newdirname" but why do you need to do that manually?
<letharion> "need to do that"
<kerim> ı was install xampp
<kerim> php server
<kerim> andı will  some files paste  /opt/lampp/htdocs for joomla
<letharion> kerim: I'm not sure what you are asking?
<kerim> joomla is web
<kerim> local web
<kerim> i will try joomla in my machine local position
<terry_> Fn + F8 no longer works on 10.04. Can someone point me in the direction of a resolution?
<letharion> kerim: I see.
<letharion> terry_: What is it you expect Fn + F8 to do?
<terry_> It used to send screen output to a projector...
<Lzergs> alt+f4
<Lzergs> fron start the game
<Lzergs> or
<Lzergs> ctrl+w
<letharion> terry_: Other than "could be video-driver related", I don't know unfortunately.
<terry_> Using nvidia. We've been working on this for two days :o[
<letharion> terry_: Do you know which version? Have you tried a different version? (Older, newer). Are there any potentially related error messages in /var/log/messages?
<Lzergs> adios
<Lzergs> amigos
<Lzergs> foi bom conhecer voces
<Lzergs> mas aqui nao tem piriquito
<Lzergs> t+
<terry_> The driver is 195.36.15. This is the recommended driver.
<AnnaZ> letharion: i suppose they have a hidden application which writes into the hidden area of the disk to switch the device.
<AnnaZ> letharion: and then it just stays as long as you don't power it off.
<letharion> AnnaZ: I've rebooted a couple of times now, and it just work. Thanks :)
<letharion> AnnaZ: Ah, ofc, I haven't turned it off yet...
<letharion> AnnaZ: Damn, you're right. If I pull it out I'm back to square one.
<AnnaZ> letharion: if you can find that app, perhaps you can have it run in wine and switch your device into radio mode, or perhaps someone wrote a replacement.
<BluesKaj> terry_, which nvidia card and does it it 2 dvi outputs or any hdmi outs ?
<terry_> Yes, the computer has one HDMI output.
<BluesKaj> ok, terry_ so the hdmi out is feeding the projector ?
<terry_> No. I have it plugged into the VGA port.
<terry_> The computer has a HDMI and VGA port. It is a Dell Lattitude E6500.
<BluesKaj> so no hdmi input on the projector ...bummer, however nvidia control panel should have the switching options
<terry_> There is a hdmi input to the projector. I just don't have the proper cable.
<letharion> AnnaZ: Thanks, at least I understand the problem better now, I will consult the oracle (aka google) and see if I can figure something out. :)
<BluesKaj> terry_,  I'll ask again, which nvidia card , pci or onboard ?
<terry_> The card is onboard. the driver is 195.36.15.
<terry_> This is a Dell Latitude E6500 notebook.
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current
<letharion> Do nvidia even produce onboard GPUs? Wouldn't that be an Intel or something instead?
<BluesKaj> letharion, yes , I have one on this laptop and wife, has one on her pc, altho i installed apcix 7600gt because it's being used as a  media server in the tv room
<AnnaZ> letharion: of course. there are NForce mainboard chipsets with geforce 61x0/71x0 and 9500.
<terry_> nvidia-current is not an option
<AnnaZ> letharion: besides many GeForce GO chipsets have been used alongside Intel system chipsets.
<terry_> I'm looking at nvidia-settings
<letharion> I was not aware :)
<letharion> Thanks for the help, I need to catch some sleep
<AnnaZ> ehr 9400 i mean
<AnnaZ> M
<terry_> I am new to Kunbuntu. Been working with RedHat. I don't know how to answer your question.
<terry_> Obviously, I don't know how to use this thing. How do I reply to someone who has replied to me?
<AnnaZ> what?
<AnnaZ> i can't even see what client you are using. konversation? irssi?
<terry_> I am using quassel IRC.
<AnnaZ> ah k.
<AnnaZ> say why is #kubuntu full of psychos who chat me up in private and want to have sex?
<AnnaZ> perhaps i should quit this channel...
<DarthFrog> You're special? :-)
<AnnaZ> yeah right.
<terry_> AnnaZ: Do you have any experience with Dell Latitude E6500? Before upgrading to 10.04, Fn+F8 worked; that is, external monitor support. Now it does not.
<AnnaZ> no. how many laptops do you expect me to have -.-
<AnnaZ> which was the version you used before? 9.10?
<terry_> AnnaZ: Just one; hopefully, the same as me.
<terry_> AnnaZ: Yes, 9.10.
<AnnaZ> in 9.10 there was this funky service which checked every 10 seconds whether a new monitor was attached.
<AnnaZ> unfortunately it led to a lot of problems for some users.
<AnnaZ> like display flickering every 10 seconds for some.
<AnnaZ> for others videos wouldn't play right because of that.
<AnnaZ> terry_: i suppose you can force checking monitors now, but i don't remember how, will have to do something with xrandr.
<terry_> AnnaZ: Ok. I'm new to Kunbuntu. Fn + F8 worked a few weeks back. I purchased a projector that does 1920x1080.
<terry_> AnnaZ: I will try working with xrandr. Haven't taken that approach. Thanks...
<Corvinus> hi everyone!
<terry_> Corvinus: Greetings...
<Corvinus> ^^ hi! well actually I have a doubt... it is just me or the reposories arfe mmm kinda lagged?
<Corvinus> are*
<AnnaZ> corvinus, german canonical mirror was very slow a week after release, but by now it's amazingly swift, serves me at 5 megabytes per second.
<AnnaZ> other mirrors have been that much less satisfactory.
<Corvinus> wow! that's speedy. Yesteday and up to this noon i was fine, but @13 hrs aprox. the conection was lost. first i thought it was my ISP, but, as u can see my internet conection is working..
<Corvinus> mmm and how can I change my repos. list? sry. i'm new in linux....
<BluesKaj> terry_, so nvidia settings has no video out switching options ?
<BluesKaj> terry_, i recommenf you buy an hdmi cale for your projector input. I recently bought a 5m hdmi cable for $13 canadian, so they aren't expensive.
<terry_> BluesKaj: Yes, I am able to get output to the port; however, I cannot get the resolution that is supported by the unit; that is, 1920x1080.
<terry_> BluesKaj: Thanks for the advice and help. I will do that.
<BluesKaj> yes vga won'r support that res , it's too high
<AnnaZ> Corvinus: i assume you're using kde... then KPackageKit, there Settings, Use Software Sources, Kubuntu Software, Download From...
<BluesKaj> terry_, only dvi or hdmi supports hi-def.
<terry_> BulesKaj: Ok. Thanks for the assistance...
<BluesKaj> terry_, np :)
<AnnaZ> BluesKaj: i'm not sure what limits that.
<AnnaZ> we have used 1600x1200 displays in VGA days.
<Corvinus> ok... testing.... :)
<ionut> hei
<ionut> how can i undo a sudo cp -r removing folder ?
<AnnaZ> and 1920x1080 needs same pixelrate, roughly, and lower horizontal rate.
<ionut> i have removed the share folder from usr
<terry_> AnnaZ: One of my employees plugged into the unit running 1600x1200 and it worked fine. She is running RH.
<Corvinus> AnnaZ: it seems you're right... :) thank you so much!! ^^
<terry_> AnnaZ: She also is able to use Fn + F8 to send output out the VGA port.
<AnnaZ> ionut: if you have removed /usr/share, i suppose you better reinstall all software.
<AnnaZ> ionut: but cp doesn't remove anything. and there is no direct undo for things like mv or rm -f on command line.
<BluesKaj> vga doesn't do much higher than that , the newer hidef resolutions are upwards of 1080x1920
<terry_> BlueKaj: I have a hdmi cable; however, I have to get an addapter for this proprietery Dell. :o/
<AnnaZ> BluesKaj: my calculations show that a roughly 300mhz ramdac should do 1080x1920 just fine.
<BluesKaj> adapter terry_ , what kind of adapter?
<AnnaZ> BluesKaj: while new cards are usually equipped with 400mhz or so ramdacs.
<terry_> BluesKaj: Once I order the adapter, I see if this damn problem goes away...
<Corvinus> AnnaZ: thx for your help. it seem to you are right.  Honours to you, buddy! ^^
<ionut> Aranel: i can read anything , it would be nice of you if you write with a big font. mine is so small, tnx so much, what can i do to undo that , or to recover it? or to download a share folder from someone?
<AnnaZ> yw fish -.-
<terry_> AnnaZ and BluesKaj: I appreciate you input. I've had it for the day. Started at 04:00 this morning. Thanks again...
<AnnaZ> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHHH WRITE IN A BIG FONT :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<BluesKaj> AnnaZ, the vga analog cable doesn't work as well as the digital in real life
<Aranel> ionut: ? :)
<ionut> Aranel: yes ?
<AnnaZ> BluesKaj: i know, it will be the smearier the longer and thinner the cable is. but the chip will output much higher res just fine.
<Aranel> ionut: you want me to write with a big font, on IRC? how?
<ionut> Aranel: just a little big, like 22 or 24
<AnnaZ> Aranel: he can't read so he confused you with me i suppose.
<Aranel> AnnaZ: oh ok =)
<BluesKaj> AnnaZ, ok theory is fine , but the marketplace determines what one can use ...it's dvi or hdmi for hi-def
<ionut> Aranel: ohhhhhh, what i am doing, how can i restore it ? can anyone tell me how can i restore the share folder ?
<terry_> iounut: Backup?
<AnnaZ> BluesKaj: now... for what relevance is it HERE, i suppose the person asking a question had a technical problem, not a marketing problem.
<ionut> come on , can anyone help meee?
<AnnaZ> ionut: are you for real?
<BluesKaj> well when technical translates to what ppl can actually use it's the marketplace that determines it , AnnaZ
<AnnaZ> i think you're trolling us.
<ionut> Aranel: yeeeeeeessssss
<AnnaZ> my name is not Aranel.
<Aranel> lol
<ionut> i cant read your name
<ionut> is to small the font
<ionut> can u write bigger
<ionut> please
<AnnaZ> then make the font larger on your side.
<BluesKaj> anyway ...game on here ..bye for now
<AnnaZ> it's not msn. there is no such thing as write bigger.
<ionut> ok
<ionut> then
<AnnaZ> unless you want me to SHOUT at you.
<ionut> can u tell me
<ionut> how can i restore the share folder????
<smokealot> ionut: "mkdir share"
<AnnaZ> ROFL
<smokealot> (:
<ionut> i can't go on to the termina
<ionut> l
<ionut> everything dissapeared
<smokealot> then you must go to sleep and when you wake up try again
<smokealot> thats what i do
<AnnaZ> ionut: where are you typing this from?
<AnnaZ> if "everything disappeared"?
<ionut> i can se just mozila
<ionut> and net beans
<ionut> and konversation
<ionut> the reason? i don't know why
<ionut> is like 3 in the morning here in italy and i am tired
<AnnaZ> ionut, well, make yourself a kubuntu install cd, and reinstall tomorrow.
<ionut> can i or i cannot solve this problem ?
<AnnaZ> after you sleep.
<AnnaZ> you can install right atop.
<ionut> well, i have ubuntu
<AnnaZ> if you have ubuntu cd you get ubuntu.
<ionut> but i can't go on ubuntu channel
<AnnaZ> if you have kubuntu cd you get kubuntu.
<AnnaZ> it's so simple :D
<terry_> Go Kunbuntu...
<ionut> i have you :D
<DarthFrog> Well, it is that simple.  But you can have your Ubuntu and Kubuntu, too.
<ionut> and also this fond
<DarthFrog> And Edubuntu and Xubuntu, if you wish.
<DarthFrog> All on the same system, choose which one you want any time.
<AnnaZ> mix them all and it will be kunterbuntu!
<AnnaZ> .oO(sry if only germans got that one)
<DarthFrog> And If you have Kubuntu (yay!) you can run all the Ubuntu apps.  And _vice versa_.
<terry_> Good night Kunbuntu...
<DarthFrog> There's a lot to recommend Xubuntu, especially on older systems.
<AnnaZ> ionut: just reinstall from whatever disc you installed last time. make sure not to format (erase everything) while you do.
<AnnaZ> uhm is there a command which reinstalls all installed packages anew?
<AnnaZ> perhaps that would help him.
<DarthFrog> for i in `dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3`; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install --reinstall $i; done
<DarthFrog> Oops, take the apt-get update out of the loop. :-)
<AnnaZ> oh he died anyway.
<olskolirc> whats with this Lucid, my system tray keeps stretching out leaving inches of blank space every time I switch to an empty desktop or the desktop where I do have programs running for a long time it does that.
<olskolirc> all fixed never mind - i just took out the weather widget
<asobi> trying to rename a file but a foreign character in the filename is preventing me from doing so. what gives???
<AnnaZ> asobi: should not be a problem. it's not windows 98.
<asobi> yet it IS a problem
<asobi> i am looking right at it
<AnnaZ> and you are using dolphin?
<asobi> and yes, when did kubuntu become worse than windows 98?
<asobi> konqueror
<AnnaZ> idk, didn't have a problem in dolphin. if the filesystem encoding was switched at some point, you may have to delete a bit more around this weird character to work.
<AnnaZ> and i did have some files whose names were misencoded due to my mistake.
<asobi> fails in dolphin
<AnnaZ> -.- superweird
<AnnaZ> perhaps they wanna have a bug report over there.
<ner0x> Any budgeting software for KDE or linux that is proven to work? Something like quickbooks?
<olskolirc> this Lucid - my graphics colors on my monitor get brighter and darker - does it do this for you guys?
<larsjaa> olskolirc: something to do with power management maybe?
<olskolirc> ok larsjaa ill take a look at that thanks
<mase_wk> ner0x: i quite like kmymoney but ymmv
<mase_wk> ner0x: you will probably need to use the applications and see if it suits your needs.
<ner0x> mase_wk: Can tap into your bank account?
<mase_wk> ner0x: i can't say i've tried configuring that, having an app talk directly to the bank doesn't sit well with me. It can import the OFX statements from my bank.
<ner0x> Ah, well as long as it can work back and forth I'm fine.
<mase_wk> ner0x: like i said, YMMV. It's really something you need to try for yourself as my needs are different to yours
<ner0x> ymmv?
<mase_wk> your mileage may vary
<mase_wk> there are somethings which kmymoney  does which are important to me and things like quickbooks / myob etc can't do, however they may not be important to you  and other things which quickbooks can do might be more important for your use case
<olskolirc> what is uid 0?
<olskolirc> never mind i found it
<bart_> hola alguien?
<juve_> goodmorning
<bart_> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<TylerLE> I'm having an issue installing gnustep-devel. It claims there are unresolved dependencies but doesn't list what they are. Does anyone have a solution to this problem?
<TylerLE> can anyone else reproduce this error?
<Walzmyn> TylerLE: how are you trying to install it?
<TylerLE> I've tried both apt-get install gnustep-devel and packagekit
<oem> hallo
<Walzmyn> TylerLE: depends on gorm.app but it is not installable
<Walzmyn> TylerLE: i prefer synaptic because it gives better error messages and is easier to search.
<wunderlich> ^
<Walzmyn> TylerLE: did that help you?
<TylerLE> Walzmyn: sorry forgot about this window. How do I install gorm if it's not available? furthermore why is there a package in the repo that depends on something else also not in the repo?
<Walzmyn> TylerLE: to the first one, I've no idea. Google it up and see if you can get it from somewhere else
<Walzmyn> TylerLE: as to broken repos - the maintainers are human just like the rest of us. This got missed. File a bug on launchpad and the maintainer will try to fix it
<TylerLE> Walzmyn: gotcha. I just sort of figure this was automated. Thanks for the tip
<Walzmyn> TylerLE: well, alot is automated, but stuff happens
<Walzmyn> TylerLE: and it could be that the missing one was in the repo and something was flawed in it and it had to be pulled, wait two days and it may all be fixed.
<Walzmyn> <-- is going to bed
<AnnaZ> ehrm do i have to uninstall global flash player (/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so) so that local one ($HOME/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so) gets picked up correctly?
<AnnaZ> the local is newer; i can see both on about:plugins.
<AnnaZ> yet i don't see performance enhancements of newer version and when i go check version from within plugin and adobe page, it is apparently still older version in use.
<iconmefisto> I just got a new GPS navigator, trying to connect it to kubuntu. when plugged in via USB, I see usb 1-3: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0. how can I see its filesystem? nothing shows in devicemanager or dolphin "places"
<K350> how do one stop or restart x in kubuntu 10.04?
<AnnaZ> ctrl alt backspace
<bet0x> Hello, i just upgraded my KUbuntu to the latest one, now i have no X what can be?
<bet0x> im using Nvidia driver
<darkdelusions> Did they change something i am not aware of does -o no longer mean OR in bash?
<tsimpson> in what context?
<darkdelusions> tsimpson: a simple if statement
<darkdelusions> tsimpson:  if [ $umc == "y" -o "yes" ]; then
<tsimpson> it's not a case statement, -o separates the tests
<tsimpson>  if [ $umc == "y" -o $umc == "yes" ]; then
<darkdelusions> ahh ok
<darkdelusions> thanks it been a while since i have played with bash
<tsimpson> is's basically short for if [ ... ] || [ ... ]
<tsimpson> *it's
<darkdelusions> I understand now you :)
<darkdelusions> explained it to me
<darkdelusions> that would explain why my other scripts work that i wrote a long time ago because it was incased in a case statement
<darkdelusions> I am still very much a novice at bash it was taught to me about 2.5 years ago and I have touched it since
<tsimpson> it never surprises me how many different ways there are to do the exact same thing
<tsimpson> :)
<darkdelusions> ya
<darkdelusions> the guy who taugh me how to write bash always made me write in error correction or confrimation there for it a habbit
<tsimpson> it's generally a good habit to have
<darkdelusions> so a script that should have take me 5 minutes to write talke a couple of hours :)
<darkdelusions> err takes
<darkdelusions> All i wanted was a quick script to mount an ISO image :) but it turned into much more :)
<tsimpson> doesn't it always :p
<darkdelusions> now it just to see if if something is mounted on /media/fakecd
<darkdelusions> wow
<darkdelusions> now it checks even
<darkdelusions> and ask you if you want to unmount it
<darkdelusions> yes I am that bored :)
<tsimpson> last time I tried writing a simple script to mount an ISO, I ended up using DBus and HAL
<tsimpson> that was less than fun
<tsimpson> not sure why I used HAL (to mount a file), but I remember using it
<darkdelusions> tsimpson:  it took me a while to figure out how to check if the iso something was mount...
<darkdelusions> thanks to the power of the tubes I finally figured it out
<darkdelusions> and this is why i am crazy... if [ $umc == "y" -o $umc == "yes" -o $umc == "Yes" -o $umc == "Y" ]; then
<iconmefisto> I just got a new GPS navigator, trying to connect it to kubuntu. when plugged in via USB, I see usb 1-3: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0. how can I see its filesystem? nothing shows in devicemanager or dolphin "places"
<zus> how do i remove a package? via cli? (i for got the command)
<iconmefisto> zus: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<darkdelusions> zus: apt-get remove
<darkdelusions> what darth said
<DarthFrog> and iconmefisto :-)
<DarthFrog> We have a chorus, singing harmony.
<zus> thanks - what was the purge then?
<DarthFrog> Purge cleans out the config files as well.
<zus> ok i tried to install chromium, instead i get an arcade game?!
<ForgeAus> with wubi how do I find out how much diskspace I'm using/have free ??
<ForgeAus> it doesn't show up in partition manager as a partition and kdiskfree/kuikdisk doesn't tell me either!
<darkdelusions> ForgeAus:  I use the command line and use df -h
<DarthFrog> zus:  you actually wanted to install chromium-browser.
<iconmefisto> zus: chromium-browser
<ForgeAus> I think I need ext4 VOLUME info rather than disk/parition info...  ??? possibly anyway
<zus> yea -
<zus> guess i forgot to add the -browser part
<DarthFrog> chromium browser always segfaults on me.
<ForgeAus> ahh thx :) used 3.5 of 15 gig
<darkdelusions> it funny i instaled ff out of habbit but i use chrome almost exclusivly now
<DarthFrog> I've never been able to get it to run.
<tsimpson> darkdelusions: you can use tr to make text lower-case, echo $umc | tr [A-Z] [a-z]
<tsimpson> just in case someone enters "YEs" ;)
<ForgeAus> gives host system too that way! awesome
<zus> i need FF cause i've a extention that lets me view my book marks offline its called read it later
<ForgeAus> I love that ubuntu works from a loop-mounted filesystem :)
<zus> but i use chromium just as much,...
<darkdelusions> tsimpson: can i use that instead of all the $umc == and just have 1 $umc ==
<zus> now how do i delete the items form my menu? the arcade game chromium?
<darkdelusions> zus: right click on the kmenu and choose menu editor
<AnnaZ> if i may repeat the question i've been having:...
<AnnaZ> [04:31] <AnnaZ> ehrm do i have to uninstall global flash player (/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so) so that local one ($HOME/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so) gets picked up correctly?
<AnnaZ> [04:32] <AnnaZ> the local is newer; i can see both on about:plugins.
<AnnaZ> [04:32] <AnnaZ> yet i don't see performance enhancements of newer version and when i go check version from within plugin and adobe page, it is apparently still older version in use.
<FloodBotK1> AnnaZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkdelusions> floodbot say no :)
<tsimpson> darkdelusions: it's a little more difficult to chop off characters, but you can at least reduce it to: if [ $umc == "y" -o $umc == "yes" ]; then
<AnnaZ> well then youll have to scroll up dudes and dudettes -.-
<tsimpson> AnnaZ: have you tried disabling the plugin from Tools -> Add-ons -> Plugns ?
<tsimpson> the global one that is
<darkdelusions> tsimpson: humm gonna have to look up the syntax for tr
<AnnaZ> tsimpson: wasn't aware, thx
<tsimpson> it has lots of uses, but I generally use it as a quick to-lower/to-upper tool
<AnnaZ> tsimpson: it only lists the local/new one there.
<AnnaZ> tsimpson: but i can still see old/global one used in youtube.
<tsimpson> silly question maybe, but did you restart FF after installing the newer plugin?
<darkdelusions> tsimpson: so basically the way you have | tr is automagicly lower cases everything?
<darkdelusions> if i understand that right
<tsimpson> yeah, so echo "HELLO WORLD" | tr [A-Z] [a-z]
<tsimpson> gives "hello world"
<|sysop|> hi
<|sysop|> how do I upgrade to 10.4 on the command line?
<|sysop|> is there an howto?
<DarthFrog> |sysop|: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<|sysop|> I get command not found
<DarthFrog> What version are you upgrading from?
<|sysop|> never mind
<|sysop|> when I did it in a root shell it said command not found but when I did it with sudo it worked go figure
<zus> how do i install kde 4.4.3? can some one walk me through it?
<|sysop|> ok I get this.
<|sysop|> W:Failed to fetch
<|sysop|> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/Release Unable to
<|sysop|> find expected entry partner/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index
<|sysop|> file (malformed Release file?)
<FloodBotK1> |sysop|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|sysop|> sorry about the flood
<zus> the other day (lucid release) some one linked me the cli to install KDE4.4.3 i think ir was a ppa.
<zus> ir=it sorry
<DarthFrog> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3
<tsimpson> |sysop|: you need to remove the partner repo from your sources
<zus> DarthFrog,  thanks, is that all i add? to the kpackagekit ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa?
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<zus> thanks just making sure i dont botch nothing
<zus> DarthFrog,  still cant find it in the kpackagekit kde 4.4.3,
<zus> !kubuntu-restricted extras | zus
<zus> meh!
<DarthFrog> zus: Add the repo, do cache refresh and then select updates.
<darkdelusions> then do the hokey pokey and turn you self about!
<DarthFrog> That part is optional.  Advised but optional. :-)
<ForgeAus> wow myblueheaven colourscheme still exists! :) ... (I made it)
<zus> how about the restricted extras  as well whats that nifty thing people do when people ask about them?
<ForgeAus> too old to be in the "get new colour schemes" list by default tho
<zus> darkdelusions,  in my town the hockey pokey is illegal to do in public on sunday
<zus> !restricted extras | zus
<zus> not that either,...
<tsimpson> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zus> tsimpson,  thanks...
<zus> ok ive been running in to this problem for some time now- "click here to install..." "This link needs to be opened with an application, send to: ( choose an aplication) what do i do here.
<zus> what aplication do i choose when down loading  stuff from ubuntu'kubuntu websites. on default?
<darkdelusions> zus:  FF does not know how to handle apt:
<Saintly> heyy al
<Saintly> all
<darkdelusions> if you where in gnome it would open up synaptic (or whatever its called now)
<Saintly> quickie, then ill get back into supporting you lovely ppl, has anyone managed to get a webcam working with Kubuntu 10.04?
<darkdelusions> but since FF mostly a gnome app it doesnt know how to handle the apt://  if you want it to work correctly you would have use KDE browser
<zus> darkdelusions,  guess that explains it - i've had this pop open since i've moved to kubuntu...what do i do then? what is the aplication to install the link?
<zus> konquror
<darkdelusions> zus:  well you can go into kpackagekit
<darkdelusions> and search for it
<zus> just when i thought i had a good idea of know what im doing
<tsimpson> zus: you want it to open with /usr/bin/apturl-kde
<darkdelusions> Saintly: the webcam on my monitor works fine
<darkdelusions> errr laptop
<Saintly> darkdelusions: did it work like that from install?
<darkdelusions> Saintly:  ya
<tsimpson> which should be pre-installed I think
<Saintly> ahh.
<darkdelusions> Saintly: i just installed cheese and went from there
<Saintly> darkdelusions: and have you any idea how to check to see if the webcam driver works?
<zus> thanks darkdelusions  and tsimpson  i got 10 minutes yet on the kde4.4.3 -  brb
<darkdelusions> Saintly: install cheese or some other webcam app or just use kopete
<Saintly> what about Kamera?
<darkdelusions> Saintly: i never tired it tbh
<Saintly> darkdelusions: off to the installation of cheese then. be back soon with the verdict mate
<darkdelusions> Saintly:  you dont really have to if you have kopete installed
<darkdelusions> just open KOPete setting and click on video
<Saintly> darkdelusions: my webcam light is on, but no picture..
<Saintly> oops lol
<darkdelusions> ...
<Saintly> alright, what now?
<Saintly> still no picture
<darkdelusions> what kinda webcam?
<Saintly> hmm good question lol
<Saintly> let me find out.
<Saintly> darkdelusions: just sez "Integrated 1.3M Pixel Webcam"
<ForgeAus> is Kdevelop going to be backported to lucid repos?
<Saintly> my webcam wont work with skype either.
<ForgeAus> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> Package kdevelop does not exist in lucid
<ForgeAus> !kdevelop
<DarthFrog> kdevelop is in lucid-backports.
<DarthFrog> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ForgeAus> IC
<darkdelusions> Saintly: with out a name I have no idea :)
<Saintly> darkdelusions: i have a dell mini insprion 1010. good luck finding it, i already tried.
<darkdelusions> Saintly: according to things I have found it supported out of the box
<Saintly> lol like i said the light clicks on, but uh. no pic mate.
<vadi01>  just wanted to ask. the fonts in kubuntu. there are not very sharp as in fedora kde/ubuntu. have you noticed? can u do anything to make them clearer?
<vadi01> am on ubuntu but i want my kde back
<vadi01> :(
<vadi01> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1257994.html
<fusion44> has anybody else problems with the mouse wheel? Since yesterday my mouse wheel doesn't work anymore
<fusion44> ok i have pluged the mouse in again and it seems to work
<zus> alright now that that is situated,...
<zus> after i run 'sudo apt-get upgrade' in terminal i get :
<zus> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb-src/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<zus> also ive noticed that after refreshing the kpackagekit i get an error and to report a bug, http://pastebin.com/PpZedZmN
<jerstew> zus- you getting any help?
<tswr> hello everyone! after upgrade to lucid from karmic i started to experience unpredictable problems with graphics :( i have mobility radeon x1700. Everything works fine till some unpredictable moment, when screen starts to jump and goes crazy. After reboot things become ok for some time and the again... No such problems in win XP
<zus> jerstew,  not yet
<tswr> any suggestions? :)
<jerstew> did you run apt-get update first,
<zus> jerstew,  i did thats when i get the first problem
<jerstew> zus. fresh install?
<zus> jerstew,  real fresh install
<zus> jerstew,  well after the repository and all
<zus> jerstew,  just before i was going to add my programs i like and use i wanted to update and i used kpackagekit and got the error (i paste bin ^)
<jerstew> zus. Have you tried disabling repositories? You may want to do that and update/upgrade. Then re-enable your extra repos.
<jerstew> zus. let me look at the pastebin real quick
<zus> jerstew,  i thought about redoing the install since its so fresh.  but incase i found something that needs to be looked into i might as well look for help
<jerstew> zus. Don't really have a clue on that. KPackageKit is horrible in my experience.
<zus> jerstew,  hmm
<jerstew> also I'd make sure to do a checksum on the kubuntu.iso you downloaded.
<zus> i think ill reinstall....the iso should be fine...it was working till i mucked around on the partitions earlier
<jerstew> zus. sorry, no expert here, wish I could help more.
<zus> i've got ubuntu 9.10 on a hdd and i wanted to remove the swap,/ . but i ruined the wrong ones
<jerstew> zus. Good luck.
<zus> jerstew,  thanks . bbl .
<jerstew> tswr. Sounds like your resolution/refresh rate are set to something incompatible with your monitor/gfxcard. Had the same type of problem trying to run an old monitor at to high of res. It would take it for a while then things would  go crazy.
<tswr> jerstew, interesting...
<tswr> jerstew, well... the resolution and refresh rate look the same as they always were
<jerstew> tswr. Grasping at straws.
<tswr> oh... now it took about 20 minutes to become unstable... will take a video... don't know how to explain the effect
<jerstew> Anybody here using GNUnet??
<kr3w> is somebody able to tell me if quassel can do multi server connections?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> quassel does multi-server
<ForgeAus> you simply add a server or probably type the command /server <servername> just incase you might want to try /connect <servername> first... (in case hte /server command switches rather than adds another)
<ForgeAus> ok well that didn't work for me when i tried it, next option is to go into the file menu, networks - configure networks and add button in the servers tab
<ForgeAus> seems a long way around tho
<vadi01>  just wanted to ask. the fonts in kubuntu. there are not very sharp as in fedora kde/ubuntu. have you noticed? can u do anything to make them clearer?
<chakie> the killed mouse is pissing me off seriously
<chakie> i have to "kill -TERM -1" every hour or so just to be able to log out and restart everything
<chakie> makes serious work more or less impossible. or any work for that matter
<chakie> it was apparently a known bug in qt, anyone have a bug link?
<Hazamonzo> chakie: Sounds pretty harsh :(
<tswr> here is the video for my graphics problem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t356nDTGdE
<chakie> Hazamonzo: in what way? what would you have me do when the mouse presses are not recognized?
<Hazamonzo> chakie: Oh no im saying that must be a harsh thing to do (restart every hour or so)
<chakie> Hazamonzo: well, i'm used to reboot when there's a power outage or we move houses...
<chakie> Hazamonzo: but now linux is by far the most unstable of all our OS:es here at home
<Hazamonzo> :(
<zus> !restricted | zus
<ubottu> zus, please see my private message
<chakie> this looks quite similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/571534
<florianr> Hello!
<florianr> I have Problems with kubuntu 10.04 freezing ...
<florianr> I can't identify a special Aplication or hardware causing the freeze
<chakie> but someone (Mamarok?) said this was a qt bug, but i haven't been able to find anything in launchpad that says so
<Mamarok> chakie: because Qt bugs are not tracke in Launchpad, but by Nokia
<Hazamonzo> Mamarok: \o/
<Mamarok> chakie: just to make sure: the mouse pointer disapears, but you can still use the mouse, no?
<Mamarok> if the mouse doesn't work anymore, then it's not that bug
<Mamarok> then it is likely a graphic driver problem
<Reign1> guys, i checkboxed canonical and ppa repositories, what am i missing, as im on 4:4.3 but am missing some paths, eg: /usr/include/plasmaclock
<Mamarok> missing paths? did you try updating your system?
<Reign1> yes
<Mamarok> well, maybe you are missing packages, do you want a full kde? then install the kde-full metapackage
<Reign1> does anyone got adjustable clock widget set ?
<Mamarok> Reign1: yes, but that is a package, are you sure it is installed?
<Mamarok> make sure you have the package plasma-widget-adjustableclock
<Reign1> yes, but it has known bug
<Reign1> as it crashes all the time if you try to change any setting
<Reign1> whole panel reloads
 * Mamarok tries
<Reign1> so i try to install it manualy, and seems that am missing /usr/include/plasmaclock, tho ppl using 4:4.3 said they succeed
<Mamarok> oops, that's a nasty one, crashes plasma here. Don't use it
<Reign1> yep
<Reign1> but it works perfectly when installing it manually
<Mamarok> I probably still have the old settings from before, that's why I wasn't aware of that
<Twey> >.>
<Twey> Plasma crashes if I try to expand grouped windows in the task-bar.
<Mamarok> Reign1: make a bug report, please: https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=plasma
<Twey> It's hardly the clock's fault :þ
<Mamarok> Twey: well, it's a plasma bug, triggered by the widget
<Reign1> Mamarok: its already reported quite some times
<Twey> Aye
<Mamarok> quite some times? there should be only one report, not several
<Reign1> dunno, maybe in some several places
<Mamarok> well, the only placwe it should be reported is the link above
<Mamarok> place*
<Mamarok> and distribution reports should point to it
<Reign1> "bug adjustable clock' lists quite some links on this one
<Reign1> i mean google
<Mamarok> well, there should be only one upstream report, and reports in distributions should point to it, everything else is badly triaged
 * Mamarok shighs at plasma bugs
<Mamarok> sigh*
<Anubis> from where can i changed the size and the fonts for date&time ?
<Mamarok> Anubis: in the widget, right click on it
<Mamarok> but not all clock widgets allow changing fonts
<Anubis> mamarok: i see
<chakie> Mamarok: no, the mouse does not disappear, it's still visible
<Mamarok> chakie: you talked about the mous disappearing yesterday...
<chakie> Mamarok: the buttons just don't work, only randomly
<Mamarok> well, that is not the bug I meant, then, sounds like an X problem
<chakie> Mamarok: not disappearing. stopped working
<Mamarok> did you check the connections? USB I guess?
<chakie> yes
<chakie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/571534
<chakie> nothing changed physically apart from a dist-upgrade
<Mamarok> try plugin it in and out several times, could be a known udev bug, USB hubs and devices being disconnected out of the blue
<Mamarok> if the plugin in and out helps, then it's an udev bug
<chakie> i'll try when it happens next time
<chakie> but the thing seems to affect KDE apps more then others
<Mamarok> because you use more KDE apps than others?
<chakie> others==firefox in this case. it works almost ok apart from the right button not working
<chakie> yes
<Mamarok> then don't blame KDE, unless you can prove that
<chakie> i don't
<chakie> or do i?
<Mamarok> read again what you wrote above...
<chakie> "affect kde more" is not blaming, it's stating facts
<Mamarok> because you use more KDE apps than others, so it's irrelevant
<chakie> no, the mouse works worse in kde apps
<Mamarok> riight, any prove for that?
<chakie> um, what?
<chakie> i'm talking about this bug
<chakie> not in general
<Mamarok> well, you talk about an impression you have, prove it, else the affirmation is not valid
<chakie> when the bug happens, kde apps suffer more than, say, firefox
<arthur> you don't need firefox with KDE anyway...
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<chakie> ok, in konqueror i can do no interaction with the mouse
<arthur> you can get rekonq or konqueror instead..
<chakie> nothing at all, no tabs, no selection, no clicks, nothing works
<arthur> (note:konqueror comes with kubuntu even
<chakie> ff works almost ok, apart from no right mouse button
<Mamarok> konqueror works fine here, are you sure your installation is correct?
<ForgeAus> rightclick in firefox works for me here with Kubuntu lucid
<Mamarok> and you are sure it's not your mouse having a problem?
<chakie> i'm not talking about a normal case!
<ForgeAus> it could be some configuration fault chakie?
<chakie> right now evertything works perfectly in all apps
<Mamarok> wrong mouse configuration for example, can also happen
<chakie> in an hour, the mouse will die a bit
<chakie> *then* my scenario appears
<Mamarok> which could be the udev bug I mentioned, no relation whatsoever with KDE
<chakie> of course
<Mamarok> udev is underlying, so it's totally independent of KDE
<chakie> and i never said so
 * Mamarok gives up...
<chakie> but it is a bit strange that when the bug happens, the mouse works worse in qt4 based apps
<Mamarok> which is your personal impression, not backed by hard facts
<chakie> what facts do you want?
<chakie> you don't have the bug, i have it
<chakie> and i can click around and see what works and what not
<Mamarok> a prove that it works in firefox and not in KDE apps, then you might have a point, else it's jsut an impression
<chakie> give an example of something that would prove it?
<chakie> you do seriously think i'm a troll or blaming kde for something that does not exist?
<Mamarok> chakie: no, not at all, I just don't like people maiking affirmations based on subjective impressions without a prove
<chakie> ok, it happened 2 hours ago or so
<ForgeAus> aww rekonq doesn't do kioslaves yet?
<Mamarok> try the plug in/out several times next time first
<chakie> yes, i will when it happens, and with some luck that fixes it
<Mamarok> which then is a knownb udev bug, without the slightest relationship with the desktop in use
<chakie> but still, if the low level mouse driver died somehow, it should affect all apps equally
<Mamarok> ... evidence first, then we can discuss that further
<chakie> what kind of evidence?
<chakie> it's not like i even can start a sreen recording app...
<Mamarok> you can, no need for the mouse for that, Alt+F2, then type the app name
<chakie> nope, does not work
<chakie> krunner is mostly dead too
<chakie> it doesn't seem to react to <enter>
<Mamarok> then something is really fishy with your installation
<chakie> right now krunner works fine
<chakie> apart from that it freezes while something times out
<chakie> to me, all proof i need is that i can interact with ff and not with kwin, konq or konvi for instance
<chakie> plasma is also totally dead, does not react to any mouse interaction
<Mamarok> start the screencast before it happens?
<Mamarok> you seem to have a broken system, seriously, what you describe is almost impossible, not with a recent KDE SC 4.4.2 or later
<chakie> well, it worked fine until i updated to lucid
<Mamarok> chakie: and you have a full KDE installed?
<chakie> yes, at least i know nothing that's missing
<chakie> as we speak the whole desktop works as fine as it should
<Mamarok> do you have nepomuk running? That can slow down the system sometimes and make it unresponsive, so disabling Nepomuk would be my first suggestion
<chakie> kmail needs that...
<chakie> and the akonadi stuff
<Mamarok> nope
<Mamarok> kmail as of KDE SC 4.4.3 doesn't need either
<Mamarok> and certainly not nepomuk
<chakie> well, at least when i start kmail for the first time after a login, it complains about aknonadi and nepomuk
<Mamarok> akonadi maybe, but akonadi works fine here
<chakie> and then exits
<chakie> restarting again makes it work, it probably started something with its dbus call
<Mamarok> it shouldn't complain at all, just tell you that akonadi is not running, right now I have no running desktop search, Nepomuk disabled, akonadi is up and Kontact runs since several days
<skramer_> hi, I have a problem with Kontact & Akonadi with Akonadi saying it can't find agents / resources
<chakie> but this is not just unresponsiveness, it's an almost total lack of mouse
<chakie> skramer_: join the club
<Mamarok> skramer_: please check http://userbase.kde.org for how to set up Akonadi
<chakie> akonadi to me is a problem looking for a problem to solve
<chakie> Mamarok: the docs there don't work for lucid
<skramer_> Mamarok: actually, I set up like that when I was on Karmic & never got any problem
<Mamarok> chakie: now you seriously start to sound like a troll...
<chakie> Mamarok: i followed the docs here http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<Mamarok> skramer_: I have no problem with Akonadi on Lucid at all, and the userbase docs are totally valid
<chakie> specifically http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting#Kubuntu_10.4_Upgrade
<chakie> and that does *not* work
<chakie> the database setup is bad
<chakie> mysql_install_db fails
<Mamarok> it does, since it works perfectly fine for me. I suggest you check that your installation is indeed not missing vital parts, your system sounds quite broken
<chakie> well, something is broken
<Mamarok> and you are sure you have the mysql packages installed, all the needed ones?
<chakie> that's what i'm trying to find out
<chakie> yes
<Mamarok> chakie: install kde-full, then we can talk again
<Mamarok> if that brings in more than 10 packages, your installations is not complete
<chakie> it brings in 69 packages
<chakie> games and toys mostly
<chakie> but lets see
<Mamarok> no libmysql packages in there?
<skramer_> Mamarok: where do I find the previous Akonadi cache which should be removed?
<chakie> Mamarok: no, and i use mysql myself daily in my develoment
<Mamarok> skramer_: likely in $HOME/.kde/share/config/
<chakie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432640/
<chakie> what happens when i follow the docs
<Mamarok> chakie: well, did you follow the steps at the bottom to see where the problem is?
<Mamarok> and of course, check the permissions...
<chakie> Mamarok: yes, not the same issues
<chakie> my user owns all the files and dirs
<chakie> as i deleted the whole dir first. as per the docs
<Mamarok> well, it can't create some tables, could well be a permission problem
<chakie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432646/
<chakie> the dir where it tries to create files is ok
<chakie> my guess is that mysql_install_db instructs a running server to create files, and the server runs as some other user
<Mamarok> hm, you have a drwx------ on mysql/, that's no read or write access for the users
<chakie> but that user is me
<chakie> no other users should have access to it
<Mamarok> what about the subfolders?
<chakie> the dir /home/chakie/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql/ is empty
<chakie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432648/
<chakie> and no running mysqld
<Mamarok> chakie: see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432650/
<Mamarok> runs perfectly fine
<chakie> Mamarok: i believe you
<chakie> it must work for some people
<chakie> but what the docs say doesn't work for a newly updated lucif
<chakie> lucid
<Mamarok> chakie: I *do* run Lucid, that doc works
<chakie> and i also *do* and they don't :)
<chakie> i can't prove it in any better way than the pastebins
<chakie> but anyway, akonadi is a different problem, it doesn't stop me using my system. i canlive with that i have to restart kmail twice when i log in
<Mamarok> chakie: did you try moving your old configurations out of the way?
<Mamarok> sine you updated from Karmic, maybe moving $HOME/.kde/ is a good idea
<Mamarok> since*
<Mamarok> and only copy back what you really need, e.g. mails and stuff
<StefanT> could it be an apparmor problem?
<chakie> Mamarok: i've thought of that too
<chakie> but not resorted to it
<chakie> the ~/.kde dir is much older than that though, two years or so
<Mamarok> StefanT: not unlikely, indeed
<Mamarok> chakie: did you run this:  sudo aa-complain mysqld, then sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload ?
<chakie> yup, that works!
<chakie> Installing MySQL system tables...
<chakie> OK
<chakie> Filling help tables...
<chakie> OK
<FloodBotK1> chakie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chakie> :)
<chakie> those docs are quite lacking
<chakie> when doing the next step: http://paste.ubuntu.com/432660/
<chakie> "akonadictl start" fails if there's no mysql server running
<chakie> it just crashes
<StefanT> I would try if temporarily disabling apparmor helps (sudo service apparmor stop on Kubuntu)
<chakie> ok, now my mouse died
<Fleck> help, i can't find a place where i can disable/change monitor standby settings!
<chakie> plugging it out and back in has no effect
<Mamarok> chakie: several times?
<chakie> yes
<Mamarok> one sometimes has to try 5 times
<chakie> i see from syslog that it is disconnected and reconnected
<chakie> i'll try some more times
<Mamarok> Fleck: System Settings -> Desktop -> Screen saver
<Mamarok> is that what you are looking for?
<Fleck> nope
<Fleck> there is nothing checked
<Fleck> i need to disable standby
<Fleck> after 20min i guess or even 10min my monitor goes to standby when PC is idle
<Mamarok> hm, what Monitor is that? You should be able to change that on the Monitor settings, no?
<chakie> nope, 6-7 times more and the mouse still is deadish
<Fleck> Mamarok no, OS settings...
<Mamarok> chakie: OK, so you can exclude udev. Now what about the graphic driver?
<Mamarok> Fleck: check the power saving settings in the system Settings -> Advanced tab
<chakie> Mamarok: well, not much to do about that, it's the nvidia driver
<Fleck> Mamarok did that, doesn't work!
<Mamarok> Fleck: did you restart X after making these settings?
<Fleck> even more - when i got there, standby was disabled :P but my monitor standsby anyway
<chakie> not that i understand why the graphics driver would handle the mouse, that's x.org's task, not the low level graphics driver
<Mamarok> Fleck: then I don't know, sorry
<Mamarok> chakie: well, X needs the graphic driver for the GUI
<Mamarok> I had keyboard and mouse problems with a fglrx driver some time back
<chakie> Mamarok: yes, but the driver does not handle the mouse
<Mamarok> switching to the radeon driver solved the issue
<chakie> strange
<chakie> but god knows with xorg...
<skramer_> Mamarok: I followed the instructions, especially the Kubuntu 10.04 section, but still get "no agents / resources found"
<Mamarok> skramer_: all the instructions, including the apparmor part?
<chakie> Fleck: for kicks, try enabling the standby mode and then disabling it, just to get the gui tool to a "known state" in case it can't pick up the current state properly
<Mamarok> which is above the Kubuntu Lucid section
<Fleck> ok
<chakie> akonadi is perhaps a tiny bit overcomplex
<chakie> it's just some data
<javatexan> what do you do if kpackagekit is forever waiting for service to start?
<skramer_> Mamarok: ok, I did the apparmor part again, now the resource agent problem solved
<skramer_> Mamarok: but I have lots of other problems instead
<skramer_> Mamarok: wrong MySQL Server protocol, MySql not registered with DBus, etc.
<javatexan> why is my network so flaky....what do you do if kpackagekit is waiting for a service to start....indefinitely
<eagles0513875> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<eagles0513875> !info qt
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in lucid
<Guest39832> hola
<hax991> hola
<skramer_> Mamarok: now, when I restart the Akonadi server, it always says akonadi server and akonadictl are not registered with DBus
<skramer_> Mamarok: what can I do to solve this last issue?
<skramer_> Mamarok: also, I can not restart Kontact... it only starts once, but when I close and want to restart nothing happens
<n8w_> hey
<n8w_> im lookin for an alternative to okular...ive found kpdf,but do i have to compile it from the src?
<n8w_> i man okular is great,but missin tab support drives me crazy
<gigasoft> mu ubuntu use to much ram, is there any solution?
<Mamarok> gigasoft: start top in a console and check what application uses too much?
<gigasoft> Mamarok, how to do that/
<Mamarok> gigasoft: open konsole (the terminal), type top, and you will see the apps that use most CPU and RAM on top
<gigasoft> ok
<Mamarok> you can quit it again with q
<Mamarok> also, define "too much", since Linux uses all the RAM that is available dynamically
<gigasoft> Mamarok, thanks
<Kubry> Gigasoft: if you press Ctrl+Esc you should see a "graphic" program to see those things.
<kynarion> hi there
<kynarion> can anyone confirm the following issue: sometimes after reboot (i suspect always after fsck) the touchpad doesn't work properly; all settings are lost and scrolling is disabled.
<henkka-> hello
<henkka-> could someone help me out with installing Wine for Kubuntu?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install wine
<henkka-> oh ok :D
<kynarion> another question: is it possible to install a more verbose start screen than those annoying moving dots? Perhaps that cool gentoo boot screen with many informative (and coloured^^) messages?
<shadeslayer_> kynarion: yeah sure
<SuNk8> err, just had a little question. Is Konqueror available in Kubuntu by default? I believe it is also a file manager...
<shadeslayer_> kynarion: just do : sudoedit /etc/default/grub
<shadeslayer_> SuNk8: yes it is
<kynarion> shadeslayer_: ah thanks, but this will only remove the splash and won't give me more/coloured output?
<henkka-> kk thanks
<henkka-> ahh could someone help me out with Wine? =)
<henkka-> I'd want to use Ventrilo and Synthesia under Kubuntu
<flexus> Hi, I installed Kubunto via wubi.exe. How can I create another partition, e.g. for home?
<bazhang> henkka-, check the appdb and ask for specific help in #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | henkka-
<henkka-> !appdb
<bazhang> shadeslayer_, you mean kdesu kate , right?
<henkka-> what's appdb?
<bazhang> ah the bot just rejoined, just a moment while it syncs
<flexus> similar to the root partition that is stored as root.disk in /host/ubuntu/disks
<SuNk8> shadeslayer_, Thanks a ton...
<ubottu> henkka-: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<henkka-> ok thx
<Reign> anyone got ideas how to install adjustableclock2.2 on kde sc 4:4.3?
<yunus> #ubuntu
<yunus> :)
<Reign> can anyone help me with installation of adjustableclock2.2 on kde sc 4:4.3?
<Reign> how to install packages with their devel files?
<ToraToraTora> I got a problem with broken opengl. How can I reinstall it?
<reagleBRKLN> In KDE3, if you dragged a URL/link to the konsole it would ask if you want to paste the link or "grab" the website. One could also drag a file/folder from konqueror into konsole and konsole would ask if you want to cd/cp/mv or ln to that location. Is this possible yet in KDE4? Is there some service menu add-on?
<ToraToraTora> Glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/fbHhDSgN
<zus> this is the 2nd time installing 10.4. i have used this guide ( http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid ) under add repositories using the package manager. there are  3 line to add in to the edit software box.  i ran into trouble last time with one of the lines can some one  please help me
<zus> the initial time i didnt have any issue, till  now.
<ForgeAus> zus repos like universe, multiverse and backports?
<zus> ForgeAus,  these lines deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted
<zus> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted
<ForgeAus> yes, whats wrong with them, looks right to me
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: oh btw plasma-widget-networkmanagement doesnt seem to work with wicd as the backend
<ForgeAus> you can ask kpackagekit to manage repositories ... that adds them for you
<zus> the 2nd deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/lucid main restricted  line made it so i couldnt even update
<zus> i had to reinstall since no one was on who knew what  made it happen
<tsimpson> that would  be a reason not to edit your sources.list by hand
<tsimpson> use KPackageKit or start "kdesudo software-properties-kde" and use that tool
<ForgeAus> I agree tsimpson makes it easier but by hand should work
<ForgeAus> trying to see if I can notice an error in the lines he posted, they don't look wrong
<zus> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted
<zus>  this line after putting it in the software sources in kpackagekit  didnt show up but i was succesfully loaded it said,
<tsimpson> it's one of the default repositories anyway
<ForgeAus> sometimes it doesn't load repos if its happy with its current list
<zus> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted
<zus>  this line a few hours ago held up the updates at 99% for a while then gave me an error and i should file a bug-report  as an error.
<ForgeAus> zus, I doubt its a bug as such, but whta was the error you got?
<zus> ForgeAus,  i tried looking for the pastebin, but of course cant find it. how can i get the last 4 hours of this channels chat?
<ForgeAus> there probably is a way but I don't know it
<ForgeAus> what happens if you try it now?
<ForgeAus> (to update)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<ForgeAus> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi ForgeAus
<zus> well this is a fresh install with all the repos except that specific one. im  updateing fine
<tsimpson> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ForgeAus> whats LoCo ?
<tsimpson> Local Community
<tsimpson> <zus> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb-src/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<tsimpson> that looks like the line was pasted in wrong to me
<tsimpson> like it was deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid deb-src
<tsimpson> maybe a missing new-line
<ForgeAus> no wonder it looked right :)
<zus> that was from the terminal when updating,...tsimpson  so i just pasted it wrong the first time?
<ForgeAus> not exactly pasted it wrong, you just didn't format it after pasting
<tsimpson> possibly, or put 2 entries on one line by mistake
<zus> that was at like 2amTO4am somewhere in the time frame
<ForgeAus> yeah or a accidental delete of the newline on the end?
<zus> so if i add the  2nd line correctly it should work
<tsimpson> you shouldn't need to add those repositories anyway, it's one of the default ones
<ForgeAus> zus if deb-src starts the next line then it SHOULD work...
<tsimpson> unless you removed it of course
<ForgeAus> if not you'll get an error again,, and we can look at whats wrong this time?
<ForgeAus> tsimpson it doesn't matter, if they exist it pretty much ignores them
<ForgeAus> alrady has that package info anyway....
<zus> it wouldnt show up in the software updates with the rest of the ppa's would it?
<ForgeAus> (I used the repo management dialog in kpackagekit (after I'd manually edited sources.list) and it readded sources I already had (since it probaby din't understand I already had them integrated on a single line)
<ForgeAus> doesn't change much, it just parses an extra line or two that it pretty much skips over...
<tsimpson> it would be the check-boxes on the first tab
<ForgeAus> ppa
<ForgeAus> is different, thats launchpad isn't it?
<zus> all right, i guess it was end-user error.
<zus> i seem to be ok now.
<zus> (still wish i had a list like ubuntu software center, i dont know half these packages names)
<zus> thanks everyone once again.
<ForgeAus> you can get ubuntu software centre if you like it so much
<zus> is there really a difference other than once displaying a list of whats available?
<ForgeAus> I think both are based on packagekit somewhere along the line
<ForgeAus> sounds like ubuntu software centre just organises what it presents to the user from those packages differently
<zus> it just seems everything i type either nothing comes up or so many things at once  i dont know which is my target..
<ForgeAus> theres a listbox beside the searchbox to naarrow some stuff down
<sabineeller> is anybody around who can help with the Kubuntu netbook version?
<ForgeAus> sabin its very similar to the normal one, whats your problem exactly?
<sabineeller> I would like to have a windows and Kubuntu partition
<sabineeller> windows can be handy for testing
<sabineeller> I am right now at the "prepare partitions" part
<ForgeAus> uh whatever but dualbooting should be fine
<sabineeller> and cannot understnad what is what
<zus> that will work thanks
<ForgeAus> ok well firstly I recommend you install windows BEFORE kubuntu
<sabineeller> Windows is already there
<ForgeAus> (because kubuntu can add itself to windows, the reverse is not true, windows rudely ignores any other OS pre installed
<ForgeAus> ok well then I'm not sure about ubiquity for Lucid (the installer of kubuntu) because I havn't used it specifically
<sabineeller> the HD was divided in sda1,2,3,4 - probably 1 or 2 should be win
<ForgeAus> (I used older ones based on qtparted) but now its partitionmanager or something in there...
<sabineeller> indeed
<ForgeAus> uh doesn't it show you what the filesystems are?
<ForgeAus> NTFS or FAT32 will be windows
<sabineeller> 1 = ntfs, 2 = ntfs, 3 = fat32, 4 nothing
<ForgeAus> yup well 1 and 2 and 3 are all partitions visible from windows
<sabineeller> sda1 says "used = unknown"
<ForgeAus> thats odd...
<sabineeller> while sda2 says 3221 Mb used
<ForgeAus> but if its ntfs its windows-formatted
<sabineeller> now I am not sure what to do - the #kubuntu-netbook channel is invitation only
<sabineeller> so I cannot go there and ask
<ForgeAus> its not about the netbook thing
<sheytan> Hi there
<ForgeAus> what are you planning to have after?
<sheytan> where  can i download the new kubuntu font?
<ForgeAus> sheytan?
<sabineeller> ForgeAus: when I say "Forward" I get a message that says "No root file system is defined."
<ForgeAus> sabin two reasons
<sabineeller> I remember years ago when I installed Ubuntu for the first time - it did all by itself
<sheytan> ForgeAus the new font that we can see on the new logo ;)
<ForgeAus> 1 you havn't formatted an ext partition for linux (I recommend also creating a swap partition)
<ForgeAus> second you haven't told it where its going to boot to... (has to be a non-swap linux partition)
<ForgeAus> sheytan, no idea...
<sabineeller> ForgeAus - eventually I should go back to windows and see if there is more than one partition - don't think so ... but I could be wrong - I actually did not check
<sabineeller> so I interrupt here and will first have a look
<ForgeAus> sabin one could be a recovery parition (might be hidden)
<sabineeller> ok, but then I have to see this from the dimensions
<ForgeAus> :) good luck :)
<sabineeller> will check and then come back - at least I have more info
<sabineeller> thanks ForgeAus ...
<Filippok> Hi! I have some troubles after installing kubuntu 10.04. Can someone help me?
<Filippok> I have no sound when playing video files
<Filippok> but if I set up phonon as backend, it plays nice
<Filippok> Problem is that only Dragon player plays through phonon
<Filippok> and it can't render subtitles normally
<Filippok> I want to use something like VLC
<Filippok> but I can't set it up properly
<ForgeAus> check things like volume in kmix
<ForgeAus> to be honest I really dont kno how to help other than that
<BluesKaj> Filippok, there's a very comprehensive tutorial at http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Documentation
<ForgeAus> BluesKaj: could it be an alsa or oss or pulseaudio thing?
<hexdump_> Hey all!
<Filippok> BluesKaj: As I understood, I need to build a pnonon backend for vlc. Don't I?
<hexdump_> Just wanted to see if anybody has any experience with using tovid?  I've asked around in other channels, but I haven't found anyone who knows much about it.  Else they are busy I dunno.
<hexdump_> I know I'm using the proper device, but seems tovid just keeps being a dickhead.
<BluesKaj> Filippok, don't obsess about phonon, all the media players use it afaik ,...just make sure you have alsamixer ptoperly setup as ForgeAus suggests
<Filippok> alsa is configured properly
<Marco___> hi all
<ForgeAus> Flippok? build one?... you have phonon and you have vlc I havn't yet heard of having to build something for those two...
<Marco___> how can I ask if I have an issue with my hard disk?
<Filippok> nope
<ForgeAus> besides you said phonon worked (since Dragon player had sound right?
<Filippok> just installed and configured
<Filippok> Yep, phonon works
<ForgeAus> its everything else (probably ALSA-based?) that doesn't have sound so its somewhere else you need to look
<Filippok> and I need to get vlc to work with it
<ForgeAus> it might help to do an lspci to check what sound hardware you have
<ForgeAus> it might require a kernel module or something (thats kinda worst case scenario)
<Filippok> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<BluesKaj> Filippok, have you checked for pulseaudio, you may need it or you may not, depends on your hardware
<Marco___> did anyone here had a problem with kubuntu installation not detecting the hard disk?
<ForgeAus> ok Flippok if that doesn't work you might want to try googling that specific audio devile
<ForgeAus> grr device
<ForgeAus> Marco, I had a trouble with windows vista not detecting a flash disk, but no.. havn't heard of kubuntu install dropping hard drives
<Marco___> well... 9.10 can't detect my hard drive...
<ForgeAus> Marco check that the bios detects it (That would be my first port of call)
<Marco___> bios can detect it
<ForgeAus> ok do you have raid on it?
<Marco___> no
<Marco___> i tried to switch the sata port though... no luck
<ForgeAus> good, well bad in the sense that I'm all out of ideas now... but good that it sounds like no reason it shouldn't work
<Marco___> what is the program I should look for on live Kubuntu to get a list of my pc hardware?
<Marco___> could it be an incompatibility with my hd or my mobo?
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<phoenix__> anyone using konqueror or rekonq
<teurastaja> id like to know if a segmentation fault is always a buffer overflow and if not what it can be because i just got one and im curious but not knowlegeable enough
<phoenix__> teurastaja: are you taking about ati drivers
<teurastaja> nope kpackagekit
<phoenix__> teurastaja: i got "segmentation fault" while using ati drivers
<teurastaja> im more used to apt-*, synaptic, yum, software-centre (ubuntu), cvsup, csup, and various other operating system package/port/source/doc/etc managers
<teurastaja> i know what a segmentation fault means but i dont know if it automaticaly means buffer overflow
<teurastaja> i guess if it was a dynamic crash it would say "page fault"
<teurastaja> but segmentation fault as far as i know is or at least can be a stack overflow
<ForgeAus> can do either/or konq/rekonq here
<ForgeAus> and you can still use apt-* in konqueror (its debian/ubuntu based)
<ForgeAus> kpackagekit is just a gui wrapper to it .. I think
<ForgeAus> (based on smart??)
<ForgeAus> oops in kubuntuu not konqueror! brain-scramble uh?
<teurastaja> all i know of smart is intelligence and a smart disks lol
<ForgeAus> teurastaja, its a multi-format package manager
<ForgeAus> ie, does rpm, apt, portage, etc etc...
<ForgeAus> tou jus tell it the repo's and it handles much of the rest
<teurastaja> i know what it is but its my first use after install+update+reboot
<teurastaja> and i got a segmentation fault
<ForgeAus> yes, well ouch, but I'm saying you don't have to use kpackagekit to install stuff
<ForgeAus> what happens if you use apt? do you still get segmentation fault?
<teurastaja> the debugging symbols backtrace with in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<teurastaja> *starts with
<ForgeAus> sorry that doesn't mean anything to me
<teurastaja> i know i dont have to but i want to try debugging this on my own (curious). no, havent tried apt-get but i know it would work anyway since the symptoms were disappearance of the list of programs after using the search bar but my input couldntve caused this since it was short. must have been something deeper
<ForgeAus> seems to make sense
<teurastaja> maybe input from the check list conflicting with some other internal process
<teurastaja> would you know where i can get info no how kpackagekit works without having to parse the source?
<teurastaja> *on
<Hazamonzo> damn my desktop has sucky performabnce with 10.04 :(
<aperson> upgrade or fresh install?
<Hazamonzo> aperson: Fresh install :s
<aperson> :S indeed
<Hazamonzo> aperson: Aye. It looks like its down to my ATI graphics card
<aperson> oh.
<Hazamonzo> I think just in case i might install 9.10 onto a spare HD and try that. See how it performs. Maybe wait a little before the upgrade to 10.04
<aperson> that explains it then
<aperson> ati hates linux
<Hazamonzo> aperson: Don't think i would have much more luck with 9.10?
<Hazamonzo> Used to run 9.10 with a Nvidia 8800 GT and that worked lovely :D
<aperson> no idea, I use nvidia
<aperson> all I know is ati is, and likely will always be crap in linux
<aperson> IMHO
<Hazamonzo> aperson: Fair point :)
<aperson> in any case, darts off to #kubuntu-offtopic where this sort of discussion goes
<aperson> bah, missed a /me in there
<aperson> good luck in your endeavors
<daniel___> Hi, I've just done a clean install with the latest kubuntu, and I seem to have hit a small snag. I made a copy of the Dolphin desktop entry called "Root Dophin", now the Folder View widget (which i keep next to my KMenu) keeps asking me for my root password now. I deleted the copied entry and restarted my session but it didn't seem to make a difference. Does anyone know what have I missed?
<ForgeAus> daniel, thats odd I don't know
<ForgeAus> maybe ask in #KDE ?
<aperson> daniel___, the red icon in dolphin's sidebar?
<aperson> I don't think the first thing to do right out is to recommend someone to another channel, ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> apearson sure normally but nobody else (at the time I answered) had chipped in and I didn't know...
<ForgeAus> so I was trying to direct him to the place where I believed he might get the help he needs, isn't that valid?
<ryann> daniel___: is the problem persistent when you remove the file view widget?
<aperson> as far as I know, he asked once and yours was the first reply
<daniel> ryann: yeah it is
<aperson> if he was here asking for half an hour, then I apologize, otherwise, I stand by my statement
<ForgeAus> aperson: afaik thats correct
<ryann> hm.. strange
<ryann> maybe the indexing service is asking for it
<daniel> it's not doing it with the Quick Access widget though if that helps
<daniel> (huh, my nick changed. haven't got used to quassel yet)
<ryann> but with the folder view widget disabled (closed), the system is still prompting you for a sudo password?
<aperson> daniel, can we get a screenshot?  imgur.com works great
<daniel> no, it's folder view in my panel, so i click on it and a menu pops down with my home dir contents, only one level
<daniel> when i try to open my documents folder from it for example, it asks for my password
<ryann> and it did not do this prior to your red root folder scenario?
<ryann> i used to get problems with plasma when i was bleeding edge.. i would mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old and restart kdm
<ryann> let KDE setup again
<daniel> no... i think. what red root folder? i'm aware i can access the root using the "red folder" but I wanted to be able to launch an instance of dolphin with root privs
<cosmic303> hiya all. im having a problem with vlc in full screen mode. im getting an error message saying BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<aperson> daniel, edit launcher for dolphin
<shop_linux> in 10.04 for some reason my usb devices only work at usb 1.0 speeds.. for example my ext hdd only transfers at 1.0mb/s any ideas?
<daniel> aperson: dolphin doesn't ask me for my password if i just launch it with it's menu entry
<daniel> aperson: only though the Folder View widget
<aperson> daniel, do you have any custom folder view settings?  you could delete all of your .directory files
<aperson> find ~ -name .directory -delete
<cosmic303> im pretty sure my geforce 6200 is good enough for watchin fullscreen videos though..any ideas?
<aperson> cosmic303, proper drivers installed, et all?
<cosmic303> aperson: i guess so? i didn install any driver on my own. kubuntu did it itself
<daniel> aperson: i'm not sure what you mean, why would my .directory files (of which i have none in my home dir) cause the Folder View widget to ask for root authorisation on behalf of dolphin?
<cosmic303> currently using the nvidia module
<shop_linux> i am going to have to convert my whole shop back to windows because of this issue i have been working on it for 2 weeks any input at all is appreciated
<aperson> daniel, .desktop files determine the view settings for every folder, you likely have at least a few of them
<aperson> daniel, if you don't have any custom directory settings, it's worth a shot to just delete them
<daniel> well there isn't one in /home/daniel
<aperson> daniel, fine ~ .name .desktop -delete
<aperson> find*
<daniel> aperson: done, if there were any, they're all gone now
<aperson> yep
<aperson> daniel, and no dice?
<daniel> aperson: well it didn't ask for permission, but it wouldn't if it was already granted recently
<daniel> not sure how to revoke it to make it ask again (if it wants it)
<daniel> i guess i'll just log out and in again, brb
<|sysop|> how can I fix Meta-index
<|sysop|> file (malformed Release file?)
<|sysop|> when I do a do-release-upgrade
<aperson> cosmic303, can you confirm that you're using the (version current) drivers (in hardware drivers)
<ForgeAus> btw, if daniel wants he can still install konversation ... (its available in lucid and he may be more used to it) its just that kubuntu comes with quassel by default currently)
<daniel> aperson: well this is weird, it didn't ask me for my root password, but when i clicked on "home" in the sidebar, it took me to /root/
<aperson> that is odd!
<ForgeAus> daniel, doesn't that mean you are the root user?
<daniel> ForgeAus: i would have thought, but i'm not
<ForgeAus> (if home = /root)
<daniel> dolphin seems to think i'm root, but i'm not
<cosmic303> aperson: no, not really. as i wouldn know how to check
<aperson> cosmic303, open up hardware drivers, it will tell you there
<ForgeAus> uh I know this might sound weird but how do you know for certain that your not?
<aperson> ForgeAus, whoami
<daniel> if i go to my Documents folder, the path in dolphin is Root > home > daniel > Documents, not Home > Documents as i would expect
<cosmic303> ok let me check
<ForgeAus> (I just want to know so that I understand)
<aperson> daniel, can you do a echo $HOME ?
<daniel> i just launched a terminal within dolphin, did a whoami and it says root :/
<aperson> so are we sure dolphin isn't set to run with kdesu?
<daniel> launched konsole, did `echo $HOME`, got /home/daniel
<aperson> run the whoami in the konsole
<cosmic303> aperson: ok, it says "version current" (recommended) is installed and activated
<ForgeAus> I"m confused! lol
<daniel> whoami in Konsole returned "daniel"
<ForgeAus> so you are root user... but your home is /home/daniel ... there seems to be something fishy going on here, in some cases your root in others your not
<aperson> ForgeAus, no
<aperson> ForgeAus, dolphin is running with root privs
<daniel> but in dolphin, it's "root". dolphin is running as root all the time
<ForgeAus> ok where'd you run dolphin from? kickoff (as in the k menu)
<daniel> i know that my user isn't root. when i logged in at KDM, i used "daniel" not "root"
<ForgeAus> damiel :) good , makes sense
<aperson> I know I keep asking, but what's the exact line in dolphin's menu entry?
<Guest13071> salut
<daniel> from kickoff, it's running as me and is all dandy
<daniel> if it get's launched by the Folder View widget, it's root
<Guest13071> y a des français ou des belges ici?
<ForgeAus> ok so agian I ask where did you run dolphin from?
<aperson> ForgeAus, from the folder view widget
<daniel> ForgeAus: The Folder View widget
<aperson> ^5
<Guest13071> c'est quoi ici?
<ForgeAus> ok, so you're the root user on that desktop/plasma   folder view then?...
<aperson> !fr | Guest45925
<ForgeAus> try removing it as root and recreating one
<ubottu> Guest45925: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ForgeAus> (as daniel)
<daniel> ForgeAus: I have never logged in as root
<aperson> and you never will
<daniel> all i did was make a copy of the Dolphin entry in the menu editor, and put kdesudo in front of it, so i had Dolphin, and Root Dolphin, since then i have deleted Root Dolphin
<daniel> that is all i have done
<ForgeAus> you don't need to kdesu (or kdesudo depending on which kde4 you have) logs you in as root... generally I thought it was for the one app tho...
<ForgeAus> (but if that app is plasma?... the folder view could have viewed you as root not daniel??? ) just a guess...
<aperson> daniel, maybe try deleting the folder view widget and recreating it?
<daniel> aperson: already tried, no avail
<aperson> I wish I knew kde's configuration file structure better
<ForgeAus> daniel all that means is when you recreated it you were still considered root, I think
<aperson> ForgeAus, no
<daniel> ForgeAus: that suggest that i logged in as root, which i didn't
 * aperson reminds everyone that you can't log in as root
<ForgeAus> daniel no I'm talking about used your root password to run an app as root, not logged into your desktop as root
<ForgeAus> (ie kdesudo or kdesu)
<cosmic303> ok im downloading the latest driver from nvidia.com now..seems im a few versions behind there
<daniel> or somehow plasma got root privs, which isn't something i didn't intentionally do
<ForgeAus> aperson thats the only way I know of that he could have been root user then
<ForgeAus> unless you have another idea
<aperson> ForgeAus, to be anal, you could never log in as root in ubuntu, you can log in with 'root privileges' but never as root
<daniel> i'm not the root user, we established that when i launched konsole and did `whoami` which returned "daniel", when i used the folder view, i used the terminal in the dolphin window it created, did `whoami` and it said "root", if i launch dolphin from the kmenu, it's "daniel" like i'd expect
<ForgeAus> also folderviews do they use a dolphin kpart? that would explain why he was root too (using root-mode dolphin means he's probably root mode for that kpart for his folderview) ???
<aperson> daniel, I'm getting close, just hold on
<cosmic303> okies im gonna try the new driver now..thanks for the hint aperson ..ill be back if i still have problems :)
<aperson> or at least I think I'm on to a solution
<aperson> good luck cosmic303
<ForgeAus> but like I said I dont' really know whats going on here all I Can do is guess
<daniel> aperson: thanks, well i've only ever used KDE from an end-user viewpoint, so i have no idea how it works internally :(
<ForgeAus> (grr annoying connection dropouts :( )
<daniel> aperson: any closer? :)
<aperson> daniel, I'm looking for the configuration file for the folder view plasmoid
<ForgeAus> aperson it might be part of kdebase/plasma itself
<bunnygurl> Hi all.  I am using Kubuntu 10.04 Wicd ar5001.  When I try to connect to wireless it fails to validate authenication and I get "bad password" error.
<bunnygurl> can anyone help?
<djustice> bunnygurl: what's the question?
<AnnaZ> well then... the password is perhaps bad -.-
<AnnaZ> unless it isn't :)
<bunnygurl> it's isn't Anna.  It's the correct password. I've checked it many times
<AnnaZ> maybe it's just too naughty.
<Pici> o.O
<bunnygurl> I don't know what to do now, dj.  Any suggestions?
<AnnaZ> [17:57] <bunnygurl> Hi all.  I am using Kubuntu 10.04 Wicd ar5001.  When I try to connect to wireless it fails to validate authenication and I get "bad password" error.
<AnnaZ> he hasn't read because he joined a bit too late
<bunnygurl> ok
<AnnaZ> bunnygurl: i imagine you have to add yourself to some group.
<AnnaZ> but i don't know exactly -.-
<ToraToraTora> how does one reinstall opengl in kubuntu?
<bunnygurl> group?
<djustice> bunnygurl: why not knetworkmanager? or nm-applet? and does it connect to an open network? maybe its the encryption type not being supported by your hardware..
<AnnaZ> ToraToraTora: depends on how you "uninstalled" it. you can't generally uninstall opengl unless you remove all of the graphical environment :)
<bunnygurl> knetworkmanager does the same
<bunnygurl> it works with Vista installed
<bunnygurl> but winblows runs horribly with 512 ram
<ToraToraTora> AnnaZ: It isn't uninstalled yet, but it is broken and need to be reinstalled
<djustice> bunnygurl: hm. does it connect to open networks?
<AnnaZ> ToraToraTora: well what have you done and what graphics chip do you have?
<bunnygurl> yes, it does connect to unsecured networks
<DarthFrog> ToraToraTora: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<djustice> ToraToraTora: there is no 'opengl'. there is 'python-opengl' and 'libqt4-opengl' etc. but libmesa and libgl might be wat you want..
<AnnaZ> DarthFrog: i suspect this is not his problem.
<ToraToraTora> AnnaZ: update from Kubuntu 9.10 ->10.04
<djustice> bunnygurl: its the encryption type then. change it to a regular encryption.
<bunnygurl> regular?
<djustice> bunnygurl: or poke around forums for your driver name.. somebody has seen that issue already.
<bunnygurl> I'm using wpa aes
<DarthFrog> AnnaZ: Perhaps not, but I answered his question.  :-)
<djustice> wep or wpa. try with tkip maybe?
<djustice> dunno. :P
<AnnaZ> DarthFrog: that's pretty blunt
<bunnygurl> tkip did the same
<bunnygurl> I was trying to avoid going to wep
<AnnaZ> bunnygurl: some wlan adapters won't work until you place a firmware file somewhere on the system.
<djustice> bunnygurl: wep and wpa are both cracked... neither are secure..
<AnnaZ> where the driver can find it.
<bunnygurl> fair enough, dj
<DarthFrog> AnnaZ: Answering a question is the way to start.  If it's not the solution, he can follow up.  I assume that folks know what they're doing.
<djustice> bunnygurl: some drivers dont liek some encryptions still. im not sure about yours, but that's my guess.
<djustice> good luck :)
<AnnaZ> DarthFrog: that's usually a very bad assumption.
<cosmic303> hey aperson, still there? just wanted to thank u for the help. works fine now with the latest driver!
<DarthFrog> AnnaZ: It can be.  But I prefer to teach someone to fish rather than cooking dinner for them. :-)
<AnnaZ> DarthFrog: well they'll learn they are stupid either way :)
<aperson> cosmic303, no problem, glad I can help
<aperson> daniel, still around?
<daniel> aperson: yeah
<DarthFrog> AnnaZ: Please don't confuse stupidity with ignorance.  Ignorance is curable with knowledge.  Stupidity is terminal.
<bunnygurl> I think it's the driver hardware combo... I know wpa tkip enterprise even worked on my eee
<cosmic303> ok u all have a nice rest of the day :)
<AnnaZ> bunnygurl: have you set yourself permissions in the user management? that you are allowed to establish internet connection.
<cosmic303> tc yall
<bunnygurl> Anna, no I haven't.  where do I do that?
<ToraToraTora> AnnaZ: My chip is Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<djustice> AnnaZ: that shouldnt be needed in kubuntu land... maybe im wrong..
<djustice> bunnygurl: sudo kuser -> groups
<aperson> daniel, want to pastebin your .kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<djustice> ToraToraTora: i dont think your opengl is broken.. i think your xorg is misconfigured..
<djustice> ToraToraTora: try 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg' maybe..
<ToraToraTora> djustice: okey dokey
<djustice> ToraToraTora: unless you were manually deleting/editing .so files under /usr...
<bunnygurl> kuser got command not found
<djustice> bunnygurl: o.O 'sudo apt-get install kuser'
<bunnygurl> heh
<djustice> why isnt that in the default install?? weird..
<djustice> what's the kubuntu way?
<daniel> aperson: http://pastebin.com/qKABQhqu
<aperson> daniel, thanks
<djustice> gpasswd? rly? meh. kuser ftw.
<bunnygurl> no protocol specified kuser: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<ToraToraTora> djustice: dpkg doesn't like --reconfigure???
<djustice> ToraToraTora: oops. 'dpkg-reconfigure' ;p
<djustice> bunnygurl: eh. 'kdesudo kuser' then?
<bunnygurl> same
<djustice> bunnygurl: its x11.. and huh?? try 'DISPLAY=:0.0 kdesudo kuser'
<aperson> daniel, odd, your folderview doesn't have a uri
<bunnygurl> same
<ToraToraTora> djustice: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing...
<djustice> bunnygurl: are you in a terminal? it has to be run inside kde.
<bunnygurl> yep using terminal in kde
<daniel> aperson: *shrug* i just used the mouse. :P never edited any files, if it's like that then KDE made it like that
<aperson> daniel, this is a section of mine: http://pastie.org/958831.txt
<tsimpson> bunnygurl: are you root?
<bunnygurl> yes
<tsimpson> don't
<aperson> daniel, I'm not saying anything like that, I'm saying that might be the cause
<djustice> bunnygurl: o.O dont run as root...
<tsimpson> bunnygurl: kdesudo will launch it as root, you don't need to be root yourself
<bunnygurl> um ok
<djustice> ToraToraTora: sorry :/ no clue..
<tsimpson> and that's also the reason kdesudo exists, you can't launch X apps from a users who isn't running the X session
<djustice> bunnygurl: running anything as root is a good way to kill your install...
<tsimpson> kdesudo fixes that issue
<aperson> daniel, maybe you can edit yours manually and add the appropriate line?
<bunnygurl> O.O
<aperson> daniel, though I'm still sort of stumped as to why it's running as root
<gnac> so sss
<bunnygurl> ok, in kuser what do I do there?
<daniel> aperson: no idea either
<aperson> maybe one of the other fine gents in here would have a better idea now that it's a tad more active in here
<djustice> there's no relevant group anyway.. unless netdev counts..
<djustice> bunnygurl: check your user account's 'groups'
<gnac> so I upgraded to lts 10.4 and now my system is borked.  Cant start kdm, running startx starts kde in user mode, but keyboard doesn't work.
<djustice> bunnygurl: were you trying to connect to that network as root?
<bunnygurl> I was using the gui
<djustice> bunnygurl: as the root user? or as a normal user?
<bunnygurl> I don't know how to check
<djustice> bunnygurl: the name you use to login. was it 'root' or something else?
<djustice> typing 'whoami' on konsole will tell u
<bunnygurl> regular user
<daniel> aperson: so once i add this line what do i need to do to make it take effect?
<aperson> daniel, log out and back in, I'd suppose
<ToraToraTora> As they say: if it's working somehow, don't try to fix it. Kubuntu updates seem to break more things than they fix.
<kalipus> hello, i have a big issue since i upgraded to lucid. the xorg-server crashes when i will open the firefox noscript menu, under openbox the same, any suggestions for me?
<djustice> bunnygurl: ah. well. driver fail. i guess. :/ sorry. try changing the encryptions is all i can suggest. or forumsurf for driver infos.
<kalipus> the logs don't help
<daniel> aperson:  i guess i'll brb then
<bunnygurl> my user account says 'adm'
<gnac> can anyone explain why my keyboard no longer works in kde or kdm with the upgrade to 10.4?
<ToraToraTora> I got no sound and app using opengl won't work
<bunnygurl> thanks djustice for your help.
<bunnygurl> this is frustrating
<AnnaZ> ToraToraTora: yeah i've been always picking up my /home and /usr/local, then doing a reinstall.
<daniel> aperson: no change -.-
<AnnaZ> when i need to upgrade. one doesn't have to always.
<aperson> daniel, dangit
<daniel> what really winds me up is i didn't even do anything an end-user wouldn't do, and STILL i have problems
<daniel> i don't want to reinstall the whole damn thing over this but I will if that's what it takes, thankfully this install is only a couple of days old
<kalipus> hello, i have a big issue since i upgraded to lucid. the xorg-server crashes when i will open the firefox noscript menu, under openbox the same, any suggestions for me?
<kalipus> hello, i have a big issue since i upgraded to lucid. the xorg-server crashes when i will open the firefox noscript menu, under openbox the same, any suggestions for me?
<aperson> daniel, make a new user and migrate over to that
<aperson> !patience | kalipus
<ubottu> kalipus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<daniel> aperson: i suppose that would be the quicker way of achieving the same thing
<aperson> daniel, I mean, that's a better option than re-installing
<aperson> heck, you can create a new user, delete your old account, and recreate your old user daniel
<daniel> aperson: the annoying this is i really *want* to be able to go to linux/kde full time, but it's little things like this that stop me from getting rid of my mac
<aperson> daniel, why are you using kde?  I find it has a higher learning curve
<daniel> aperson: i just don't get on with gnome, it lacks features and i haven't found a theme that makes it look nice yet, i won't go into details
<ForgeAus> hmm thats silly I had to make 3 panels just so I could get one to dock to the right edge
<AnnaZ> daniel: you have a weird permission problem?
<aperson> ForgeAus, you shouldn't have
<AnnaZ> daniel: have you tried creating a new user and seeing whether a new one has a similar problem?
<aperson> ForgeAus, panel properties> screen edge
<aperson> AnnaZ, their folder view plasmoid is running as root
<AnnaZ> for ALL users?
<aperson> AnnaZ, or at least when they open up dolphin from the folder view plasmoid, whoami says root
<aperson> in the embedded konsole
<AnnaZ> this is mindboggling.
<AnnaZ> wherever the permission leak is, kde or kubuntu would sure like to know about it if we can track it down.
<AnnaZ> perhaps something with kdm...
<AnnaZ> what else has root priviledges?
<AnnaZ> normally that is?
<aperson> AnnaZ, some background: <daniel> all i did was make a copy of the Dolphin entry in the menu editor, and put kdesudo in front of it, so i had Dolphin, and Root Dolphin, since then i have deleted Root Dolphin
<tsimpson> normally, nothing has root by default
<AnnaZ> tsimpson, yet there has to be something which leaks permissions, right?
<AnnaZ> or does the panel gain permissions by asking him to do the kdesu dance?
<kalipus> no one help me :(
<tsimpson> AnnaZ: maybe, if it's reproducible
<kalipus> u're very bad ppl
<AnnaZ> tsimpson: it reproduces on every single logon.
<tsimpson> if it got permission with kdesu/kdesudo it'd ask for a password
<tsimpson> AnnaZ: I mean with other installs
<daniel> AnnaZ: yeah it does, when i click on a folder in my Folder View widget
<daniel> AnnaZ: but not subsequent times, obviously
<AnnaZ> kalipus: what hardware are you even on?
<tsimpson> daniel: have a look in the menu editor at the dolphin entry, maybe that got changed
<AnnaZ> kalipus, besides: [18:08] <djustice> ToraToraTora: try 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg' maybe..
<AnnaZ> can apply to you too.
<daniel> tsimpson: i did, it wasn't
<AnnaZ> daniel: i assume if you create a new user, it will not exhibit a problem, right?
<momen> hello
<daniel> AnnaZ: i'm gonna try it
<daniel> brb
<momen> i have aproblem any one help?
<marty> momen: Just ask your question.
<Mamarok> !ask | momen
<ubottu> momen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chief_Ug> I have a fresh kubuntu 10.04 install, but get no sound in almost anything - bootup sound works, system settings "test" plays it, but all from amarok to mplayer to youtube get no sound
<momen> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<momen> Failed to mount '/dev/sda8': Input/output error
<momen> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<momen> Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Input/output error
<momen> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<momen> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<momen> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<FloodBotK1> momen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<momen> important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
<DarthFrog> Chief_Ug: Run kmix  and use the mixer to set sound levels.
<momen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432867/
<kalipus> AnnaZ: ok i give it a try, i am running at radeon 9000
<Chief_Ug> DarthFrog: Have done that, all volumes are up. it seems that amarok doesn't want to play things, it just scrolls quickly a few mp3's on a playlist, no error messages though
<DarthFrog> Chief_Ug: Have you installed the needed codecs?
<daniel> AnnaZ: it behaves as i would expect with a new user
<DarthFrog> !restricted | Chief_Ug
<ubottu> Chief_Ug: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marty> When I attempt to switch users the screensaver starts and all I get is the unlock dialog.  What am I missing?
<AnnaZ> daniel: ok if you stil want to hunt the problem, it will be at least contained within your profile.
<AnnaZ> daniel: i suggest doing a brute force search for a file containing kdesu or perhaps whatever part of plasma is the problem in ~/.kde/
<AnnaZ> daniel: the folder isn't huge, it won't take long.
<momen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/432867/
<AnnaZ> daniel: if you can find the location of the problem, i'm sure your bug report to kde would be very valuable.
<daniel> AnnaZ: i'll have a dig around, i'll have a search round the KDE documentation sites too. to be honest i have absolutely no idea what i'd be looking for
<aperson> AnnaZ, it's not in .kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc that's for sure
<aperson> daniel, all it'd take is a: grep -r gksu .kde/*
<aperson> assuming you're in your home folder
<daniel> when it does ask me for my password, it does say "Root Dolphin" in the title of the kdesudo window, so to me it seems like it's decided it's going to use my alternative menu entry as the default one, then seems to have hung on to it even after i deleted it with the menu editor
<daniel> aperson: gksu? that's a new one to me
<aperson> daniel, sorry, kdesu
<aperson> I use both kde and gnome :)
<AnnaZ> aperson: any idea where kde saves session data?
<aperson> AnnaZ, I was looking around, but like you said, it's somewhere in .kde
<daniel> aperson: the only results i got were in .kde/share/config/krunnerrc
<AnnaZ> yeah i looked there too, but found nothing obvious :)
<AnnaZ> krunner shouldn't be the problem.
<daniel> .kde/share/config/krunnerrc:PastQueries=,konsole,kpacka,kdesudo dolphin /etc/apache2,kdesudo kate /etc/apache2,kpackage,konsol
<daniel> .kde/share/config/krunnerrc:LaunchCounts=6 services_kde4-konsole.desktop,3 services_kde4-kpackagekit.desktop,1 shell_kdesudo kate /etc/apache2,1 shell_kdesudo dolphin /etc/apache2
<daniel> ... i didn't realise it was going to do that, sorry
<kalipus> AnnaZ: dont work
<kalipus> even twm crashes -.-
<Chief_Ug> DarthFrog: thanks, I didn't realize that volume was REALLY low - I turned everything to 100% in software, and my speakers way up, and I get sound in flash, problem is that now system sounds are super loud
<aperson> daniel, hmm... I don't think krunner is the problem
<daniel> aperson: no, neither do i
<AnnaZ> kalipus: sorry to say, but apparently something is badly fucked in the upgrade process. i'm sorry, i can't come up with an approach to hunt down the problem.
<aperson> normally I'd !language you, AnnaZ :P
<AnnaZ> yeah !language me.
<tsimpson> allow me
<tsimpson> !language | AnnaZ
<ubottu> AnnaZ: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DarthFrog> Chief_Ug: Have fun. :-)
<kalipus> AnnaZ: i think too so, ubuntu is fucked :D
<AnnaZ> cunts :D
<kalipus> it always fucked on upgrade
<kalipus> i will change
<tsimpson> wooh!
<DarthFrog> Hey folks, please keep the place presentable!
<kalipus> u suck
<kalipus> did i say to much fucked?
<aperson> tsimpson: ruling with an iron fist
 * DarthFrog notes that #Kubuntu is governed by the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.  And is glad for that.
<tsimpson> aperson: they had warning
<aperson> tsimpson, I agree, not nocking you
<daniel> ok sod this, i'm done. i'll come back to it later
<aperson> daniel, sorry I couldn't be of more help :/
<aperson> DarthFrog, and I hope we all signed that code of conduct
<DarthFrog> aperson: It's a good thing to do.
<aperson> DarthFrog, indeed, I signed it 6 months ago, don't know why I didn't earlier
<daniel> aperson: it's ok, you tried, thanks anyway. linux just hates me. even when i don't do anything an end user wouldn't do, it still finds some way to get all twisted and mangled on me.
<aperson> daniel, I think you crossed the normal user boundary when you started to edit menu entries
<aperson> IMHO
<aperson> in any case, good luck and I hope the solution can be found
<daniel> aperson: perhaps
<ForgeAus> wow plasma does google gadgets?
<jimmy51_> nepomuk is using 2824284K of memory.  is that high?
<jimmy51_> my system just bogged down and disabled compositing....
<jimmy51_> 2.5 GB seems like a lot for a file indexor
<tsimpson> jimmy51_: is that virtual or resident?
<satch5150> hi all  - anyone had any problems ripping audio cds under lucid 64bit ?
<kerim> Help me please
<satch5150> I ripped 3 or 4  and didn't seem to have any problems, but now when I try to rip them the tracks are coming out distorted
<kerim> I was install xampp for ubuntu
<satch5150> and I'm talking about the wav files too, not just the converted mp3's and ogg's
<kerim> But ı can't make install joomla
<kerim> Fatal error: Class 'Jinstallation' not found in /opt/lampp/htdocs/tema/libraries/joomla/application/application.php  on line 139
<kerim> Help me please
<tsimpson> I suggest you ask in ##php for php errors
<satch5150> anyway, trying to determine if its my drive or if there is a problem with lucid
<kerim> thanks
<satch5150> and speaking of  my drive, which is a  memorex 530L v1 DVD burner, I would like to try to a firmware flash but memorex only gives me a windows exe file - is there some way I can flash it through linux ?
<jimmy51_> tsimpson: that's in the Memory column of  System Activity
<tsimpson> jimmy51_: hover over the number and look at the RSS Memory usage part
<jimmy51_> tsimpson: RSS 2.7 out of 7.8
<tsimpson> jimmy51_: and what's the value above that?
<jimmy51_> tsimpson: the same.  both lines say 2.7 out of 7.8 (34%)
<jimmy51_> tsimpson: i suppose i should mention there are two entries for nepomuk... one is 1.2GB and one is 2.7GB.  the 1.2 is also using 12% of my CPU, which is an i7-860
<jimmy51_> tsimpson: i wouldn't care, except it's been pretty doggy today.
<satch5150> anyone have any suggestions ?
<jimmy51_> satch5150: does memorex provide a way to make bootable media?
<jimmy51_> satch5150: sometimes they'll provide a burnable ISO or floppy image to boot to.
<tsimpson> jimmy51_: do you use nepomuk at all?
<jimmy51_> tsimpson: i don't think so.  yesterday i learned it has to do with file indexing, but i don't know if i use it
<satch5150> I have no idea, i don't think so though  ................ if I had a floppy or cd that came with it for such purposes it  is long gone :)
<tsimpson> jimmy51_: you can disable it from system settings -> advanced -> desktop search
<jimmy51_> tsimpson: if i need to find a file i open a terminal and run       find / whatever.* -name
<tsimpson> or use mlocate ;)
<jimmy51_> tsimpson: interesting.  i just disabled it.  while doing so, i noticed it's set to use 50MB of ram at the most.
<jimmy51_> 2.7GB > 50MB!
<jimmy51_> tsimpson: thanks.  i killed the process and the system is snappy again.  it was up to 3GB before i killed it.
<jimmy51_> disabled in system settings now.
<tsimpson> strange thing that nepomuk
<jimmy51_> next issue, my co-worker just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04.  after the upgrade (which he performed through kpackagekit) he has no networking.  ifconfig shows an eth0, but there's no network icon in the system tray and it's not leasing an address.
<jimmy51_> what should he do?
<jimmy51_> tsimpson: yeah, 3GB of ram for something i don't even use, that was set to use 50MB at the most?  sounds like a problem.
<hax991> hi
<jimmy51_> anyone know of reasons why network-manager won't run?
<jimmy51_> ifconfig shows eth0, and dhclient leases an address but he can't run network-manager
<Landgraf> check config-files
<Landgraf> if it not empty - nm disabled
<ompaul> question about Hardy, FF in Hardy seems to have issues rendering some "tick boxes" on web pages, it seems to be theme related, in so far as some themes I see more of a change but never a tick when an click takes place on the box - works under that other popular but not quite a desktop, can't upgrade not for a while its a multi user box
<Landgraf> jimmy51_: do you edit this?
<ompaul> woops got to take a call brb
<jimmy51_> Landgraf: hmm... what's config-files?
<jimmy51_> i cheecked networkmanager.state, it's got networking enabled
<Landgraf> files with settings parameter
<jimmy51_> Landgraf: what file is it?
<Landgraf> i mean it as "no"
<Landgraf> than i don't know reasons
<jimmy51_> in my system tray, i have a networking icon i can right click on and open a managment utility.  what is this thing?  (package)
<ompaul> call over
<shadeslayer> jimmy51_: kne23:23 < jimmy51_> in my system tray, i have a networking icon i can right click on and open a managment utility.  what is
<shadeslayer> jimmy51_: knetworkmanager?
<shadeslayer> ( sorry for the earlier post my touchpad is been crazy lately
<jimmy51_> shadeslayer: no prob
<jimmy51_> got it
<francesco_> ciao qualcuno parla italiano?
<jimmy51_> (at least part of it)  he deleted his panel on accident and rebuilt it by hand without the system tray.
<jimmy51_> !it | fancesco
<ubottu> fancesco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jimmy51_> !it | francesco
<ubottu> francesco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zeltak> hello guys..looking for a way to assign custom keyboard shortcut to konsole profiles? (that is while konsole is open ope profile X in new tab via keyboard shortcut)
<zeltak> can anyone help out?
<ompaul> it had to do with fonts in use within themes when I switched off kde forts for non kde applications
<seattlegaucho> does the netbook remix have its own IRC channel or kubuntu netbook remix is part of the topic in here?
<harjot> can i mount a folder as an iso?
<ompaul> harjot, ehh you can mount an iso image on your disk using loopback but a folder could not be an iso it might contain an iso image - just in case you are not sure your question kind of confused me  - so if it is answered great, if not can you give more details
<ompaul> harjot, not loopback but loop (doh)
<ompaul> harjot, sudo mkdir -p /local-iso/disk ; sudo mount -o loop disk1.iso /local-iso/disk
<harjot> im trying to mount a folder as something elsse, like a virtual zip
<ompaul> harjot, where is this folder?
<gnac> so I fixed my kdm/kde startup issues (resulting from 10.4 upgrade).  now howver when I maximize an application, I cant see the toolbar.  Is there a setting for this somewhere?
<harjot> on my hd
<harjot> im trying to get a virtual tar outof a folder
<harjot> ompaul: any ideas?
<harjot> ompaul: im trying to get apache to download a wole directory
<ompaul> harjot, wget might be easier
<ompaul> I really don't understand what files where they are and why you can't see them already
<ompaul> so ls -al the folder for me please
<ompaul> harjot, the folder has to have a name - what is it?
<ompaul> and where on the disk is it
<harjot> ?
<harjot> its called Gamersfirst
<gnac> After the 10.4 upgrade, when I maximize an application, I cant see the toolbar in order to unmaximize etc.  Is there a setting for this somewhere?
<ompaul> harjot, a folder has a characteristic - it lives somewhere on a machine   usually we keep stuff we want in /home/ourUserName/
<ompaul> harjot, typically you would cd into that disk or use the file manager (dolphin) to navigate to it
<harjot> ompaul: yeah its on another mounted partition
<harjot> ompaul: i can view it an sutff
<ompaul> harjot, and?
<harjot> ompaul: its on sda2
<harjot> ompaul: /media/disk/Program Files/GamersFirst/
<harjot> thats where it is
<harjot> i want that as a virtual zip or tar
<ompaul>  so cd /media/disk/Program\ Files/
<ompaul> then
<ompaul> tar cvf gamersf.tar GamersFirst
<harjot> ..?
<harjot> yeah, but its a big folder
<harjot> and i want a fake tar
<harjot> not a real one
<ompaul> and where exactly do you want this tar file to live?
<ompaul> you could do this
<ompaul> (if you have the room)
<csquaredin> !mdadm
<csquaredin> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7.1-1ubuntu15 (lucid), package size 231 kB, installed size 660 kB
<csquaredin> what is the simplest way to view my software raid status? i just upgraded to 10.04 and want to make sure it's working
<ompaul> tar cvf /home/user/file.tar /media/disk/Program\ Files/GamersFirst/       << but a virtual tar .... not sure what you mean
<ompaul> harjot, the file has to "live" somewhere ram - disk or whatever - if you want to make it available to apache what you are trying to say is you want a vhost to point there or document root either way a long way from virtual
<ompaul> harjot, then apache can make use of it
<harjot> yeah but i want users to download the whole fodler in one go
<ompaul> harjot, to where?
<ompaul> what is your target
<harjot> to whoever downloads it?
<ompaul> ok so you want to make your folder available to anyone who visits your apache?
<ompaul> harjot, I think you are really talking about this:  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html
<harjot> ompaul: let me see thanks
<henkka-> hello can someone help me with getting the microphone to worK?
<gnac> can anyone explain why my maximized windows loose their titlebars?
<nordiksito> alguien habla español?
<Reign1> does any of you guys got adjustableclock2.2 installed?
<ForgeAus> if your using netbook formfactor they do that, I've had it happen a few times under various cirumstances
<ForgeAus> but I'm not entirely sure why
<nordiksito> alguien habla español?
<ompaul> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<g-me> Hey there. Does anyone have experience of Wake on Wireless Lan?
<DJIronSkillet> Hey yall its me again OK so I restarted and chose to do the installation with acpi work arounds but still get a Kernel INdex something
<DJIronSkillet> eroor
<DJIronSkillet> error
<DJIronSkillet> Hello does anyone have a sec for a ?
<nordiksito> ubuntulog:
<DJIronSkillet> is there someone in here?
<rork> !ask | DJIronSkillet
<ubottu> DJIronSkillet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rork> eh, well you did :)
<Reign1> does any of you guys got adjustableclock2.2 installed?
<Mamarok> Reign1: why do you insist on it? It doesn't work, you better subscribe to the bug report and wait for it to be solved. In the mean time there are like 4 other clock widgets you could use...
<harjot> How do i hide files without changing the file namE?
<Reign1> Mamarok: well i know there is a solution, so its not AC2.2 problem, problem is that im missing lets say /usr/include/plasmaclock from kdebase-workspace:4:4.3
<Reign1> its listed here: http://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/kdebase-workspace/ , but i dont have it and some others
<Reign1> dunno why, maybe missing some devel files, dunno how to resolve this
<harjot> ok thanks i will try
<Mamarok> Reign1: well, if you are not a packager, I doubt there is much you can do about it
<Mamarok> harjot: that was not an anbswer for you
<Mamarok> answer*
<harjot> sorry i posted in wrong place lol
<Reign1> Mamarok: if you are curious, you can try downloading it and installing manualy if you are on 4:4.3, i wonder, should work for you: http://kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=92825&id=1&tan=83801908
<Mamarok> Reign1: I already have it, and it crashes plasma
<Mamarok> did you try the other clock applets?
<Reign1> yes, uninstall it and try installing manually, you'll see that it works then, thats all magic
<Reign1> bunzip2 tar xvf package and there is install file which tells what to do
<Reign1> as ppl mark that as "SOLVED" solution, but then again i come back to that im missing paths while others dont, so am i missing devel files or what the hell, thats where im lost ;)
<Mamarok> Reign1: solved where?
<Reign1> kubuntu with kde 4:4.3, there
<Mamarok> Reign1: where was this makred as solved, link please :)
<Mamarok> marked*
<Mamarok> also you should not compare paths from other distros, they might not be indentical, some don't use the same prefixes on installation
<Reign1> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=92825&forumpage=4
<Reign1> about ~in the middle
<Reign1> search for SOLVED
<Reign1> also, heres a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-adjustableclock/+bug/546781
<harjot> how do i find info about a pid number
<jimmy51_> harjot: ps -A
<jimmy51_> harjot: shows all processes
<harjot> how do i find stuff about a specific process?
<jimmy51_> harjot: what kind of stuff?
<DJIronSkillet> anyone got a sec for a ?
<harjot> jimmy51_: i used unhide from synpatic and it reports there are hidden pids so there might be a rootkit
<harjot> jimmy51_: so im trying to find info about that pid
<jimmy51_> harjot: you can use the terminal.....    ps -p <processID> -F     for a list of info if you know the PID.  I use            ps -A           to see all processes from all users
<harjot> I get a response, yet i get nothing
<harjot> its hidden
<jimmy51_> harjot: or     ps -A -F    to see what users
<ompaul> harjot  ps auwx | grep somethingtodowithwhatyouarelookinfor | less
<csquaredin> i have some .mts hd video files from a canon hd camcorder that are choppy when played back using vlc; does anyone know why this might be occurring? i am using a GeForce 9800 GT with proprietary drivers and i did not experience any problems before i upgraded to 10.04
<jimmy51_> !info unhide
<harjot> i get nothing
<DJIronSkillet> I need some help
<ubottu> unhide (source: unhide): Forensic tool to find hidden processes and ports. In component universe, is extra. Version 20080519-6 (lucid), package size 739 kB, installed size 1620 kB
<harjot> i get no info on the process
<jimmy51_> harjot: looks like unhide is a package for that.  i've never used it though.
<harjot> these pids dont give info
<harjot> brb ive goto eat dinner
<jimmy51_> harjot: have you tried "unhide" ?
<ompaul> harjot  ps auwx | less (that is everything)
<ompaul> harjot  lsof | less  <<  all open files   and netstat -an << useful for ports activities
<DJIronSkillet> I have a problem installing 10.04
<DJIronSkillet> My Hardware is a Toshiba Satilite AMD64 Turion
<Mamarok> Reign1: that doesn't change anything, it still crashes plasma
<jimmy51_> csquaredin: hmmm, i'm seeing windows based forum posts where the solution was a different player that could do multi core decoding.
<Reign1> Mamarok: strange, why ppl say it works then :/
<jimmy51_> csquaredin: there are different suggestions to change settings though.... disable loop filter (preferences)
<DJIronSkillet> Anyone here have a sec for a ?
<Mamarok> Reign1: well, I don't know, you should maybe ask the author of the widget? I don't really care TBH, since I can live without it
<Reign1> Mamarok: ok, thanks for the help
<Mamarok> Reign1: you are welcome :)
<DJIronSkillet> OK Got a question can anyone Help?
<DJIronSkillet> It looks like Im having ACPI Issues during the Ubuntu 10.04 Install
<DJIronSkillet> anyone know a way to get past this?
<avihay> there should be boot options to let you disable or limit acpi
<DJIronSkillet> there is an option for install with ACPI workarounds but that install wonm't
<DJIronSkillet> boot
<avihay> I'm talking about kernel boot options, not a package
<DJIronSkillet> it starts to boot and then goes to a command line screen with the bottom line says something like kernel_index_00x0007
<DJIronSkillet> oh is there a list of boot options I can look thru to help me?
<avihay> DJIronSkillet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Kernel%20Options
<avihay> maybe
<DJIronSkillet> thanks
<DJIronSkillet> no dice still not working
<harjot> jimmy51_: i used unhide to find the processses
<jimmy51_> harjot: was that what you needed?
<avihay> did you start with noacpi or acpi=off, or did you do the more fancy stuff?
<avihay> did you try to use vesa?
<harjot> jimmy51_: no unhide tellss me if theres hidden pids. hidden pids WERE found so if trying to sort of trace what they are
<avihay> did you try opening the computer, switching the memory sticks around and trying again? oh, sorry, laptop...
<jimmy51_> harjot: so... now you know the PID's?
<jimmy51_> csquaredin: /usr/local/bin/mplayer -fps 60 -ao sdl -vo xv -lavdopts threads=4:fast:skiploopfilter=all pathtovideofile.mts
<jimmy51_> (sorry, that was supposed to be a PM)
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, ususlly mplayer is located in /usr/bin/ , not usr/local/bib/
<BluesKaj> err usr/local/bin/
<bjorn> DJIronSkillet: can you capture your specific ACPI issue, e.g., with a serial console or digital camera, and give a pointer?
<harjot> jimmy51_: i just used chkrootkit
<harjot> it gives thi warning
<harjot> chkproc: Warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: yup, it errored.  mplayer (no path) worked.  he's playing MTS files that need multicore decoding.  it looks like mplayer can do it, if he specifies as above.  do you know if that can be made more userfriendly?
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: wives don't like "typing in the black box with psuedo ///...etc/list/nano" (as my wife says) :)
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, well if you need to play mts files, mplayer might play them but my fallback for unusual files is VLC.
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: that's what we started with, but apparantely VLC's H264 decoder doesn't to multicore decoding.  he said it worked before the 10.04 upgrade though.  that's what confuses me.
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, hmm, wonder if there's a linux divx player for H264 , we use one on our windows media sever machine
<BluesKaj> it's actually wife's vista pc but it's newer and more suited for serving media files to our HT/HD setup
<claes_> im installing plasma-desktop in ubuntu, what "default display manager" should i use? kdm/gdm
<BluesKaj> claes_, depends if you want to run kde or gnome desktop ..if you installed kubuntu then it's kdem
<BluesKaj> err kdm
<ForgeAus> hmm..
<harjot> can i tell kubuntu to come out of standby after an amount of time?
<harjot> can i tell kubuntu to come out of standby after an amount of time?
<nakw> do you know the content of httpd.conf in order to use apache2 + php ?
<nakw> apache2 server works fine
<tamran> is anyone here using transmission client for KDE (the qt) version?  If so, how does it handle it when you open a file while tranmission is already running?  Does it open another instance or "inject" the newly added file into the existing window?  If I click on 5 different links I get 5 different, separate windows all fighting with each other and 5 icons in the system tray.  I'm assuming this is a config issue maybe?
<Benjism89> hi all
<Benjism89> can anyone help me fix a problem with upgrading to 10.04 ?
<niko_> !list
<Benjism89> anyone here ?
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know how to fix an issue where if I have Flash playing sound, nothing else can play sound?
<noaXess> heya
<noaXess> whats the default kernel veriosn in lucid?
<terry_> 2.6.32-21-generic is the first one I ended up with after upgrading.
<SanityInAnarchy> Well, that's great. Upgrade broke my contact list.
<noaXess> terry_: ok.. thanks..
<SanityInAnarchy> So, I've managed to reopen the contact list as another akonadi resource, something I can manage with kaddressbook. I've managed to recreate my distribution lists. Which show up as seven EMPTY entries in Kmail, and manage to send email to "list@serenity" instead of the actual addresses (serenity is the name of this computer).
<Sir_Brizz> I hate flash
<terry_> There is a known problem with akonadi related to the upgrade. I think there is a workaround posted on the support site.
<SanityInAnarchy> Where's that? And how do I get basic address book functionality back?
<terry_> Hold on; let me get the address...
<terry_> Here: www.kubuntuforums.net
<SanityInAnarchy> Erm... well, the closest I'm finding are crash reports, and nothing's crashing. They just can't see each other's data.
<terry_> Mine is crashing...
<terry_> I really haven't been worried about that. I've had other problems...
<SanityInAnarchy> I'm a bit worried about the fact that something major has been breaking for me every single Kubuntu upgrade. I like KDE, but I'm thinking it's time to go back to GNOME, where stuff works.
<terry_> Me too. I'm new to unbutu. I've been using RedHat in a development environment using KDE.
<SanityInAnarchy> I realize I'm not being entirely fair, but these are two KDE applications that are made to work with each other. They're open right next to each other. They can see the same list. But one sees actual contacts and the other sees blank lines.
<terry_> Wasn't there some kind of workaround on the site? I thought I saw that...
<SanityInAnarchy> I couldn't find one. Maybe you could be more specific? Kubuntuforums is a big site.
<terry_> Sorry, I don't remember. I was focused on another problem, but do remember seeing something about the error I've been getting.
<mightyduck> :-)
<terry_> mightyduck: :o]
 * SanityInAnarchy facepalms
<SanityInAnarchy> http://userbase.kde.org/KAddressBook
<SanityInAnarchy> Joy. Complete total regression -- as in, feature is GONE.
<lucitu> SanityInAnarchy: sorry to hear u r back to gnome
<SanityInAnarchy> Not yet, but probably soon.
<SanityInAnarchy> Seems like SOP for KDE is, "Let's remove all the features and rewrite them to be better!"  Maybe in 2015 or 2020 they'll be there, but in the meantime, it gives the impression of a mess that never quite works.
<lucitu> SanityInAnarchy: is this a kde issue? thne try in kde channel?
<SanityInAnarchy> Maybe I should. In the past, KDE likes to blame Kubuntu...
<mightyduck> michael_: http://www.xx86.info/lin_fs.html#fs-undelete kannst hier mal schauen
<mightyduck> michael_: wie gorß ist die Datei?
<lucitu> SanityInAnarchy: sorry didn't get exactly your issue.  what's exactly is it? if u don't mind
<SanityInAnarchy> lucitu:  Distribution lists in Kmail. They don't work anymore. They're apparently being replaced by "Groups", but you can't send mail to a Group.
<SanityInAnarchy> "You can, though, copy and paste the list of names from the right-hand panel."  ...WTF? Thanks, if I knew you were going to regress that far, I'd just keep these in Kate.
<SanityInAnarchy> And that's after spending probably half an hour trying to get contacts to work at all, since the Lucid upgrade seemed to break them.
<SanityInAnarchy> It's not a major issue, it's just an annoyance, but still... this is what was shipped? Really?
<lucitu> SanityInAnarchy: looks like it's a kmail issue or the new kde use of a central akonadi/nepomuk db?
<SanityInAnarchy> lucitu:  Seems to be kmail. Well, both -- akonadi did _not_ upgrade smoothly at all.
<SanityInAnarchy> But it's here: http://userbase.kde.org/KAddressBook
<SanityInAnarchy> under "status of this release"
<lucitu> SanityInAnarchy: but it makes sense - a distro list is nothing but a group of contacts..r u saying you can't use the 'group' as a recipient?
<SanityInAnarchy> lucitu:  Right. Actually, it's worse than that... It will pretend to (with autocompletion), but it'll then attempt to use that as a normal email address, thus expanding to "list@hostname"
<SanityInAnarchy> Still worse, I can select the list from the "Select Recipient" dialog, but when I click the + next to it to expand it, it appears completely empty. It claims to have the right number of email addresses, but they are all completely blank lines.
<lucitu> SanityInAnarchy: have you tried sending it? and recepient does receive it?
<SanityInAnarchy> lucitu:  I tried sending it, and got a bounce. Again, when sending, it _ignores_ that it's a distribution list and tries sending it as a normal email address.
<SanityInAnarchy> Thus, if my list is called "list" and my computer's name is "hostname", I get a bounce saying "list@hostname" is not a valid address. Which is correct -- there's no way my mailserver should be seeing the list name at all, is there?
<lucitu> SanityInAnarchy: i suppose so..shud exxpand it to whoever in in the list..
<SanityInAnarchy> lucitu: Exactly. And that is what it did before I upgraded to Lucid.
<lucitu> SanityInAnarchy: maybe try a new install as uou said the akonadi upgrade wasn't perfect..just my 2cents..
<lucitu> *you
<SanityInAnarchy> lucitu:  I'll try that, but as I pointed out, this is a known issue.
<SanityInAnarchy> http://userbase.kde.org/KAddressBook
<vHanda> My firefox isn't integrated with KDE, and it's super annoying. I have the kmozillahelper package installed, but it still isn't integrated! :-(
<vHanda> There are the 4 firefox packages I have installed : firefox firefox-3.5  firefox-mozilla-build firefox-branding
<vHanda> Does anyone have any idea?
<vHanda> Or should I just nuke firefox and try to install it again? (Last resort!)
<vHanda> I guess. I'll just remove firefox and hope for the best. :-/
<lucitu> SanityInAnarchy: so it's known..no point discussing then..have a nice day..thanks
<malik_> Hey
<malik_> anyone know anything about program permissions?
<vHanda> Woo Hoo! It worked! And I didn't even loose my addons!
<malik_> Hey guys after I updated to 10.4 any program that uses my c drive gives me a permission denied error. Anyone know how to reinstate the permissions?
<malik_> thanks you guys are completely fucking useless
<BlackRat90> could anyone help me install this patch for wine?
<BlackRat90> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21609
<Chicano> Hi all
<Chicano> how comes Kubuntu.org claims kde 4.4.3 is available, yet a *lot* of packages (for example kdebase-data) say they're still version 4.4.2?
#kubuntu 2010-05-14
<SJ_Zero> Hi, all.
<SJ_Zero> Has anyone here ever had the experience of Ubuntu working on their hardware but not Kubuntu, or vice versa?
<SJ_Zero> I ask because I'm finding my KDE desktop works, but my Gnome doesn't, whether I install from CD or using apt-get.
<SJ_Zero> Rather, the wireless networking.
<lokpest_> hi, how do i conect to internet from the console, where I dont have access to knetworkmanager?
<skierpage> My motherboard Ethernet died.  I disabled it in BIOS and added a Linksys thernet PCI card. Linux was still looking for eth0 and thought this was eth1 , so I removed the lines in /etc/udev/blahblah/persitent-net-rules.
<moonraker> Is there a way to fix the kde4 kickoff menu.  Since the last update some menu's are currupted.
<skierpage> Now the only Ethernet is eth0, but Kubuntu icon still shows Ethernet as unplugged and Unmanaged and Network Management disabled. ??!
<moonraker> they work but there is a blue pipe looking grapic thing over some icons? hard to explain. some menu come up okay.  it's under the system menu selection.  Is there a way to just reinstall the kickoff menu? Thanks
<skierpage> moonraker, I'm no expert, but maybe `kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental` ?  I added a desktop file and screwed around rerunning variations of that a few times
<skierpage> moonraker, hmm if it's just graphic corruption then rebuilding isn't your problem.
<moonraker> ever since todays's update. i'm running lucid.
<skierpage> moonraker, do you mean Kickoff or the new KDE 4 Application Launcher?  I think the latter replaced the former.
<moonraker> the new kde4 application launcher.
<skierpage> moonraker, you could right-click on the bar, unlock widgets, then right-click on the K menu and choose "Remove this Application Launcher", then click  the peanut and choose "Add widgets" to add it back.  But you risk trashing the bar.
<skierpage> moonraker, might be safer to right-click the desktop, add a new panel, and add Application Launcher in that and see if the second one does any better.
<skierpage> lokpest_ , I wish I knew. nm-tool shows what NetworkManager has done, but I don't know how to force it to do something different from the command line.
<lokpest_> Bah, anyone that can answer my noob question a bit up?
<lokpest_> Oops :)
<skierpage> moonraker, you can try dragging the "Application Launcher *Menu*" widget, it's plainer than App Launcher
<Bsims> I am needing help tracking down why I can't renable system bell I modprobed pcspkr back in... this worked in Karmic any ideas
<Bsims> kde system bell test does nothing... and its maximized in alsamixer, can't find it in pulse audio
<Bsims> wierd beep works but irssi isn't beeping nor is vim
<Bsims> I got my pcspeaker to work had to remove pulseaudio-module-x11
<NotWired> can anyone recommend a good usenet news reader for kubuntu?
<Bsims> NotWired: Pan
<NotWired> Bsims: thank you... are those packages included in kubuntu?
<NotWired> nm, i found it
<aperson> NotWired, it's not exactly hard to check
<NotWired> thanks again
<NotWired> aperson: i couldn't find it using the package management
<NotWired> but installing it from cmd line now
<Bsims> NotWired: nope but get them through Universe
<Bsims> Pan is GTK based but its a best of breed software
<NotWired> Bsims: cheers, i appreciate it
<Bsims> Hrm how to change how long a notification stays on your screen
<cuznt> ii type in sudo unmount /dev/scd0 and get sudo: unmount: command not found
<Typos_King> umount
<Typos_King> and usually you umount the mounted point/folder -> sudo umount /media/mycd
<cuznt> perfect tyvm  Typos_King
<rellis__> Hi everyone. I have an ATT 3G (Sierra Wireless USBconnect Mercury) card that worked fine under Kubuntu 9.10. Now when I plug the card in the OS recognizes it and I see it listed under the wireless icon in the system tray as "WWLAN". I can also edit the connection configuration successfully. However it never actually attempts the connection. If I right click and lcick on "WWLAN" manually nothing happens either. Any ideas? Is knetworkmanager just
<rellis__> vicously buggy in this way?
<rellis__> oh I forgot to say I just upgrade from Kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04
<rellis__> The nm-tool command recxognizes and displays the ocnnection as well.
<moonraker> thaks for the help.  I got it by reinstalling the kde4 widgets. strange how the start or kick off launcher got currupted.
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> rellis__:   can you connect with nm-tool?   did you mean nm-applet?
<rellis__> no, nm-tool only prints the status retrieved from NetworkManager
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> well
<rellis__> i can not under any circumstance get NetworkManager or the gui applet controlling it to attempt the ocnnection.
<Typos_King> I don't use knetworkmanager for one, which is what I think you're referring to, the icon on the tray, I use nm-applet, which you can install with -> sudo apt-get network-manager-gnome;   is not big either :)
<moonraker> I run my ubuntu on a proliant server.. Runs awsome.. eaiser then gentoo.. If anyine has screen resolution problems.. ie stuck in 800x600 my slution was a newer monitor. problem fixed itself.. I am very happy how it runs now.
<rellis__> Typos_King: Yes I'm aware what it is. That's a pretty lame-hack-workaround though =/
<Typos_King> but I'd think you just haven't got an entry for an access point for WWLAN to connect to, and in knetworkmanager that's usually done by doing a quick scan and picking one and such
<rellis__> Typos_King: Either the 3G support in knetworkmanager should work or it should be a listed bug.
<Typos_King> rellis__:    I'd not call it a hack, is just a better manager to be fair
<rellis__> It's a hack because it's not KDE native.
<rellis__> uses GTK libs
<Typos_King> tbh, knetworkmanager isn't that great, sorry to break it to you
<Typos_King> most other apps are, reason why I use kde :)
<rellis__> eh i wouldnt say it's not that great
<rellis__> probably just need ot understand it...
<moonraker> This new kde4 is awsome.  I was long time fan of gentoo. but since i started using ubuntu.. i'm impressed.
<BluesKaj> rellis__, not a hack , gtk runs perfectly fine in a kde environment , some gnome apps are better than their kde equivalents .
<rellis__> definitely a hack..
<rellis__> but label it as you like
<Typos_King> hehh
<Typos_King> talk about fan
<BluesKaj> uhhmm, who's labelling here ?
<Typos_King> atic
<Typos_King> ^_^
<BluesKaj> I luv kde but the knetwork manager is really flaky
<Typos_King> yeah, agree on that
<Typos_King> to be honest, even the one from 7.1 worked better for me than the one in 9.1, they kinda messed it more in kde4
<BluesKaj> prefer wicd but I'm not wifi-ing so network/interfaces works fine on eth0
<LuisJa> knetwork Manager suddenly stopped working in my Kubuntu laptop. I give thanks I have 2 laptops... I cannot connect not even to wired or wireless. Whats this bug? I need urgent help please
<Typos_King> LuisJa:     my advice for now will be,install network-manager-gnome :), knetworkmanager isn't that great, one of the few apps that aren't as good in kde4
<BluesKaj> LuisJa, which kubuntu version ?
<Typos_King> :P~
<BluesKaj> Typos_King, odd tho NM wifi works fine on my laptop
<Typos_King> well
<BluesKaj> on lucid
<Typos_King> it does work for me too, knetworkmanager, is just flaky and gives me no stats on the signal either
<BluesKaj> Typos_King, what I meant was NM didn't work til lucid was installed ...had to wicd up to that point
<LuisJa> Typos_King: I cant install anything dude... I dont have internet in the computer, not matter how much times I reboot, knetwork manager is "blocked", please people I need help
<Typos_King> heheh
<LuisJa> haha
<LuisJa> lets talk here dude, its kubuntu anyway
<LuisJa> BluesKaj: 10.04
<LuisJa> I am talking from Mirc windows lol
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> hehe
<LuisJa> So... I download the deb
<Typos_King> ...
<LuisJa> from this laptop and then install it in Kubuntu
<Typos_King> are you on . 9.1?
<BluesKaj> LuisJa, so download wicd to the pc you are on right now and copy to a flash drive , then install it on kubuntu
<LuisJa> 10.04
<Typos_King> wicd I think installs by default in 9.1, not sure
<BluesKaj> no
<LuisJa> its pretty rare, knetwork simply suddenly stoped working
<Typos_King> k
<BluesKaj> NM does
<LuisJa> suddenl*
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<LuisJa> what is wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<LuisJa> Wicd or Network Manager gnome? Lol
<Typos_King> well..... I use the latter :)
<BluesKaj> LuisJa, NM gnome might be ok
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> LuisJa:   how do you plan to get it using mirc?
<Typos_King> if I may ask :)
<LuisJa> ehhmm... minimizing mirc then opening mozilla firefox and going to NMG homepage...?
<BluesKaj> why would one use mirc/
<BluesKaj> ?
<Typos_King> hehe
<rellis__> Typos_King: THat workaround worked out nicely. Thanks for the tip.
<rellis__> as much as i hate it :)
<Typos_King> LuisJa:   is not 1 file you know, lemme see if I can zip the .deb for you
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> rellis__:     as I said, I use kde apps more so than gnome's, reason why I run it, but knetworkmanager isn't their sharpest
<BluesKaj>  running maverick here , so far so good
<LuisJa> oh Typos_King, so it is not a deb but a file.. then where I can get it? and when I go to kubuntu how I install it?
<LuisJa> but a zip*
<BluesKaj> and synaptic is still my fav package manager ...use it as reference for installed apps
<Typos_King> LuisJa:     well, you unzip it, it'll show a bunch of .deb files, stick them to your usb stick, go over to the kubuntu machine and install off the usb :)
<rellis__> fair enough, have a good night
<LuisJa> do you have a link to download it Typos_King?
<LuisJa> also I need to make a bug report?
<LuisJa> because come on...
<LuisJa> If I didnt have another laptop, excuse the word but... I was fucked :/
<Typos_King> LuisJa:    http://www.2shared.com/file/25Q18Sap/_nm-applet__network_manager.html
<LuisJa> thanks Typos_King
<Typos_King> LuisJa:    install them using dpkg, go to the folder where all .deb are and fromt there do a -> sudo dpkg -i *
<Typos_King> to run it just run 'nm-applet'
<LuisJa> Typos_King How I install them with dpkp, I have to select them manually?
<Typos_King> LuisJa:    install them using dpkg, go to the folder where all .deb are and fromt there do a -> sudo dpkg -i *
<LuisJa> wait but
<LuisJa> how i Know in what folders the deb are
<LuisJa> I remember a command called "where" or something...
<LuisJa> than showed where files are
<LuisJa> dont remember exactly through...
<LuisJa> Typos_King BluesKaj?
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> are you right now in the kubuntu machine with the usb stick plugged in?
<LuisJa> yes
<Typos_King> I assume you're using dolphin.... did you unzip the file?
<LuisJa> yes, I saved it in desktop
<Typos_King> ok..... so.. . they landed in the "(nm-applet) network manager"  folder?
<LuisJa> yes
<Typos_King> are you looking at all the .deb files in that folder right now, in Dolphin?
<LuisJa> yes
<Typos_King> ok, then press Shift-F4, or go to Tools > Open Terminal
<LuisJa> oh ei
<Typos_King> dolphin will open a terminal at that location
<LuisJa> ****** nice
<LuisJa> never knew that trick
<LuisJa> very useful, thanks dude :)
<Typos_King> now from there, do a -> sudo dpkg -i *
<LuisJa> done
<Typos_King> now run nm-applet :)
<Typos_King> you may not want to do it from the terminal if you want it permanent
<Typos_King> for testing it is ok, but you'd want to, kde menu > run command
<Typos_King> although more than likely it's already in the programs menu
<Typos_King> reason why I said that is, any app 'spawned' from the terminal, will be closed as a child process once the terminal closes
<Typos_King> need to dash :)
<`Onyx> How do I change the colour of my task bar? I'm running 10.4
<LuisJa> BluesKaj My Kubuntu Laptop displays when left-clicking network manager: "Network Management Disabled" whats wrong?! five days ago it was perfect and there is no button to turn off wifi in my laptop :/
<derekul> howdy yall
<derekul> is there a drivers for ati video in kubuntu
<amason_> derekul: which card do you have ? most ati cards are supported out the box
<amason_> LuisJa: do you have nm-applet installed ( comes with gnome ) ?
<LuisJa> amason_ the problem started before installing nm-applet, installed it to see if it was kNetworkmanager problem, still not solved, it says "network managing disabled"
<derekul> its a AMD® 780G and SB700 Chipset
<amason_> LuisJa: did i say it was an nm-applet issue ?
<amason_> i only asked if you had it installed
<derekul> i had my network disable if i let my pc hibernate
<LuisJa> amason_ why so rude :)
<LuisJa> just added some info to be more specific ;)
<derekul> my video is AMD® 780G
<amason_> derekul: i think it should be supported , it looks pretty new so you could potentially need to use a newer kernel.
<derekul> i cant get games to show up right in wine thay look blank
<amason_> derekul: does regular 3d compositing etc.. work for you ?
<derekul> dont know im use to red-hat
<derekul> and mandrake
<derekul> never used kde version of linux
<BiggFREE> Back
<LuisJa> My Kubuntu Laptop displays this when left-clicking network manager: "Network Management Disabled" whats wrong?! five days ago it was perfect and there is no button to turn off wifi in my laptop :/
<derekul> i cant games to display right in wine
<derekul> i get blank screen when thay open
<LuisJa>  My Kubuntu Laptop displays this when left-clicking network manager: "Network Management Disabled". I heard from an user than this is a kubuntu bug than when you let the laptop hibernate it disables the Network Managing and you have to reinstall, fix for this in any case?
<darkdelusions> derekul:  do you have the nvidia or ati driver installed?
<darkdelusions> LuisJa: let me find the fix for that I had the same issue
<LuisJa> darkdelusions thanks dude, I will wait :)
<`Onyx> How do I change the colour of my task bar? I'm running 10.4
<derekul> i had the same problim on a desktop i had to reinstall from a usb flash drive
<darkdelusions> LuisJa: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9219714
<darkdelusions> 4th post down
<darkdelusions> check those 2 files
<darkdelusions> I think I will book mark that now because I know I will forget how t do it
<lucio> LuisJa: you should use the plasma-network-management
<darkdelusions> lucio: its not that for some reason the networkmanaged in var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state get set to false
<darkdelusions> derekul: I would attemp to install the video drivers that are correct for you card that my reslove the issue
<derekul> how
<darkdelusions> !ati | derekul
<ubottu> derekul: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<orb02> hi, I installed the adobe flash player for Lynx on Kubuntu, and now youtube for example looks extremely ugly (as if its not processing the page source) and I can't watch videos on it
<lucio> darkdelusions: LuisJa : if you have the plasma-widget-networkmanagement installed..if u click it there are 2 buttons on the lower left side to enable them
<darkdelusions> lucio: humm i wil need to grab that
<derekul> duh i never installed the drivers
<derekul> im installing the drivers now with hardwar drivers
<darkdelusions> lucio: that for that tip i been using the stock
<lucio> darkdelusions: much better
<derekul> kde version is way different than red-hat & mandrake
<lucio> derekul: of course much better  :)
<derekul> lets hop this works for guildwars
<derekul> wish me luck uall
<derekul> who here uses firefox
<lucio> derekul: everyone?
<derekul> i know im not gona hibernate my pc again because i lost my network to it disabling it for good
<darkdelusions> <= not i :) i am stuck on chrome :)
<darkdelusions> now
<derekul> i had ro reinstall 10.4 today
<derekul> on my other computer i have chrome os
<derekul> my main computer has windows
<derekul> 7
<derekul> ok wish me luck on the driver for my ati
<lwtazlzl> ?
<derekul> ok how do i config the ati driver
<LuisJa>  My Kubuntu Laptop displays this when left-clicking network manager: "Network Management Disabled". I heard from an user than this is a kubuntu bug than when you let the laptop hibernate it disables the Network Managing and you have to reinstall, fix for this in any case?
<darkdelusions> LuisJa:  did you see what i said earlier or have you installed the plasma-widget-networkmanagement that lucio suggested
<darkdelusions> i would suggest lucioo fix its ezer then mine
<bloodwolf> who use qtcreator?
<LuisJa> darkdelusions you never typed "LuisJa" again so i didnt knew you were talking to me
<zus> does anyone use the t.v. chrome 1.0.5 extension? in chrome(ium) browser?
<LuisJa> darkdelusions lucio typed somethign about plasma-network-managament what I must do
<darkdelusions> go install it form kpackagekit or apt
<zus> how can i get windows media player plug-in?
<LuisJa> cant I dont have internet darkdelusions
<darkdelusions> LuisJa: then my route it is
<darkdelusions> LuisJa: LuisJa: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9219714
<darkdelusions> LuisJa: 4th post down
<darkdelusions> LuisJa: check the 2 files
<darkdelusions> LuisJa: in my situtation the NetworkingEnabled=true was set to false
<darkdelusions> if i remember correctly
<LuisJa> darkdelusions aja I got the route, but what I do with it, what command I type sudo X /etc/...
<darkdelusions> LuisJa: I use sudo vim for my text editor but it kinda a pita if you not fimilar with it
<LuisJa> oh true, kate
<darkdelusions> kdesu kate /etc/....
<LuisJa> darkdelusions always forget i must open rutes with text editors :)
<LuisJa> route*
<LuisJa> darkdelusions lucioo thanks a lot guys, bookmarking that pages ;)
<LuisJa> page*
<darkdelusions> ya It happened to me the other day and it took me a while to figure it out
<darkdelusions> LuisJa: now you have network pack install the other network manager
<darkdelusions> *back
<LuisJa> darkdelusions you mean isntalling gnome network manager?
<darkdelusions> bbiaf
<AlexLuya> hello,how can i disable kopate notification,I took half an hour to figure it out,but can not find where to set
<nicio> i mount my external HDD on my desktop but i could not accese it.it's ntfs how can i get inside my HDD?
<nicio> #ubuntu
<zus> how can i get the gmail plasmoid to tell me if i got mail? there is supposed to have a number by it?
<nicio> #ubuntu
<nicio> i mount my external HDD on my desktop but i could not accese it.it's ntfs how can i get inside my HDD?
<nicio> i mount my external HDD on my desktop but i could not accese it.it's ntfs how can i get inside my HDD?
<zus> how can i get the gmail plasmoid to tell me if i got mail? there is supposed to have a number by it?
<robert__> Well i'm sure you've heard this before, but I'm having Flashplayer trouble. I've tried re installing it, I've tried different browsers, I've hacked firefox, and I still am getting choppy video playback. Does anyone have a solution that actually works?
<robert__> I try to play a game, and it tells me the frame rate is to low, so i went into firefox and set it up to a million and it had no effect
<robert__> is anyone out there?
<ikonia> yes
<robert__> Well i'm sure you've heard this before, but I'm having Flashplayer trouble. I've tried re installing it, I've tried different browsers, I've hacked firefox, and I still am getting choppy video playback. Does anyone have a solution that actually works?
<robert__> I'm using version 10
<robert__> lucid
<ikonia> how did you install flash
<robert__> i did it in terminal
<ikonia> install
<ikonia> no - how did you actually instrall it
<robert__> i don't really remember but im pretty sure i downloaded it from adobe and then used a sudo
<ikonia> ok - then that may well be your problem
<ikonia> you've not read the documentation on how to install flash
<ikonia> !flash | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<robert__> ok
<ikonia> robert__: then I'm not sure what you've done to "hack" firefox
<robert__> About:config
<robert__> sessionstore interval
<ikonia> ok - so you've not hacked anything, you've just changed a config parameter
<robert__> yeah they called it a hack though
<robert__> but i don't do that
<robert__> thats illegal
<ikonia> no-one calls changing a config file a hack
<nicio> i mount my external HDD on my desktop but i could not accese it.it's ntfs how can i get inside my HDD?
<ikonia> !ntfs | nicio
<ubottu> nicio: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<nicio> i canot install anything like ntfs-3g adept wont work it giving problems
<robert__> ikonia__: how should i remove it before i re install
<ikonia> explain the problems
<robert__> I don't remember how
<ikonia> robert__: depends how you want to remove it, but I would yes
<robert__> the page is telling me to enable the partner repository
<robert__> install the adobe-flashplugin package
<robert__> and restart my browser
<robert__> should I start with "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin"
<robert__> ?
<ikonia> you should follow the instuctions on the packge
<ikonia> page
<ikonia> flashplugin is just a meta package, so it won't actually remove anything
<robert__> how do i enable the partner repository? its showing how on an older version
<nicio> i cant install nothing :( adep get not working neither is commands in sheel
<nicio> i need eccese to my extarnah HDD it's mounted but they say i need privelage to go in to it (-_-)
<robert__> nevermind i found it in kpackagekit
<sushilcha> my network-manager-kde doesnot detect/scan wireless.. but iwlist can
<sushilcha> it worked fine in fresh install but not sure when it broke..
<sushilcha> can anybody suggest anything?
<sushilcha> seems network-manager-kde is not controlling wlan0, i unchecked 'enable wireless' but nothing happened !!
<sushilcha> anybody hav any idea?
<souvik> Could someone please advise how I can connect to a Windows server from Konsole, if possible?
<sabineeller> ok ... now with kubuntu 10.4 live - trying to install, but I seem to have to edit partitions manually (working from uunetbotin for install)
<sabineeller> same prob as yesterday ... don't know how to handle the partitions
<LeoTheComm> Have looked around and cannot find an answer. When I installed KDE on 9.10 I had to install regular ubuntu then add kde to it. Now with 10.04 the same thing happens. When I go to install it or run from disk X crashes and will not come up. Under 9.10 I had to make a xorg.conf file with vesa as the driver to make it work
<LeoTheComm> Where do I go from here?
<eagles0513875> hey guys is anyone having ram usage issues
<bob2134555> eagles... you're using kubuntu(implies ram usage issues)
<eagles0513875> bob2134555: i have 8gb of ram and i dont have much open program wise
<bob2134555> it's just the buntu way, eat ram for breakfast. but 8gb of ram? seriously
<moetunes> I get upset if my comp uses more than 50mb after booting to the dsktop...
<skramer_> Mamarok: it seems I got the problems with Kontact / Akonadi fixed yesterday, only one last problem: closing Kontact once, I can't open it again
<moetunes> it's only gotto give access to a menu
<skramer_> Mamarok: I see the spinners, but no window opens until I kill the still running kontact process
<skramer_> Mamarok: anything I could do about it?
<eagles0513875> hey guys there is an update for kopete and im having issues with getting it installed
<eagles0513875> kopete isnt even running
<jstar-tw> hi, is there a client for ubuntu-one cloud available for lucid ?
<moetunes> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<moetunes> jstar-tw: ^^
<jstar-tw> moetunes: cool thanks
<moetunes> i like cool    thnx :]
<Mamarok> skramer_: you need to close kontact with Ctrl+Q, if you just close the window it is still running, see the Systray indicator
<eagles0513875> hey guys im trying to update kopete as an update for it has been pushed to the repos but i keep getting these messages when i do http://pastebin.com/RRiUUy9W
<moetunes> eagles0513875: lzma error- is it installed? - the first question
<eagles0513875> moetunes: yes comes installed by default
<eagles0513875> with lucid
<eagles0513875> this was a clean install
<moetunes> k
<eagles0513875> and i had it running i closed it thinking that was the problem yet the error still persists
<moetunes> eagles0513875: your paste said it was replacing with amd64deb - you using 64bit?
<eagles0513875> correct
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> line 18 says yahoo is involved? eagles0513875 ?
<eagles0513875> moetunes: kopete isnt even being used atm
<eagles0513875> its not loaded
<eagles0513875> or signedinto anything
<moetunes> eagles0513875: why is yahoo in line 18 of your post?
<moetunes> #
<moetunes>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/kde4/kopete_yahoo.so')
<eagles0513875> .so = shared object
<moetunes>  /kopete_yahoo is what I'm querying
<eagles0513875> moetunes: this /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_yahoo.so
<moetunes> eagles0513875: not disputing that - just wondered how yahoo got to be in there - do they do kde?
<eagles0513875> moetunes: its probably the part of kopete that allows one to connect to the yahoo messenger protocol
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> seems to be where the error lies eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> moetunes: any ideas how to fix it
<moetunes> eagles0513875: nope - sorry - was working from the error back - never use kopote here
<eagles0513875> ok
<moetunes> eagles0513875: my guess would be that yahoo maybe haven't updated to the protocol used by kopote in lucid  yet
<skramer_> Mamarok: thanks Mamarok, I didn't realize that ;-)
<Mamarok> skramer_: you are welcome. Most applications can normally be closed by closing the window, but some have processes runnign in the Systray, so only Ctrl+Q closed them
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> is there a way to set a maximum copy speed for usb sticks (maybe just for the current copy job)?
<moetunes> hello Matisse  :]
<Matisse> hola
<moetunes> most folks complain about slow speeds...
<Matisse> but I think if its to fast, some sticks seem to have problems...
<moetunes> I can't think of a way to limit it - interesting question
<Matisse> is a sync program able to limit the speed?
<Matisse> yes... rsync is able...
<thomasfuston> Mornin', i got a short question is there a lightweight alternative to amarok, for kde ?
<Matisse> audicious?
<Matisse> really like it: its fast and has enough features
<Matisse> thomasfuston, audicious is the package name
<thomasfuston> Matisse: already trying it , looks good so far, thx :)
<Matisse> well, rsync is starting to copy... thats something I've experienced before but I dont remember the solution
<ites> hi guys
<ites> okm so my problem is i cant log in to kde anymore
<ites> i found on the internet altready what i should do to make it work, only problem is there is no way on earth how i can log in to console
<ites> hope someone can explain to me how to do that, with livecd or not idc i just need to acces a console
<ites> starting recovery mode does not work, it just stops after saying starting ntpd server
<shadeslayer> ites: after you get to kdm press ctrl+alt+F1 and login
<shadeslayer> !tty | ites
<ubottu> ites: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<ites> oh
<ites> where will i get when doing ctrl alt f1
<shadeslayer> ites: its called a virtual terminal or TTY
<shadeslayer> ites: itll be a black screen with a prompt for login,after you login you can perform all sorts of commands
<ites> thing is there is something with icequthoriry, i have to use command like sudo chown user=user /home/user/.ICEauthoriry before i can think of logging in
<ites> oh ok
<shadeslayer> ites: yes,you can do that via a TTY
<ites> thanks shadeslayer going to try right now
<ites> thx a lot
<shadeslayer> sure
<ahmad_> hi all, I have installed postgresq-8.4, I can connect to it by terminal, but it does not accept any connections from pgadmin or jdbc. any help please?
<ites> hey shadeslayer
<ites> when doing alt f1 i got on black screen saying booting fro; hd blablam startting up
<ites> but it doesnt move at all
<ites> i mean it doesnt start at all it just staya that, or should i rly wait 10 min
<ites> im on kubuntu booting from live cd now but i cant use the console for what i want to do
<ites> so rly need another way to acces the console
<moetunes> ites: what happens if you hit enter?
<ites> in alt f1
<ites> nothing
<ites> tried that too
<moetunes> would   ctrl+alt+f2 help?
<ites> nop i used all
<moetunes> k
<ites> f1 = f6
<ites> f7 getting me back to gui
<ites> but only f1 gives me text
<ites> f2 and the rest just black, nothing
<moetunes> what was the original prob - I missed it...
<ites> well i cannot log in to kde
<ites> 2sec gonna show you the error msg
<ites> no write acces for $HOME (/home/boesmans) KDE cannot start.
<ites> After that i got something like cannot start ksmserver.
<ites> some ppl told me i could choose console login and i4d be able to login from there
<ites> but i cant...
<ites> i just need a console , i hoped when im at kde login pagem left i can choose failsafe moode
<ites> instead of default
<ites> if i do that, i get a terminal for 2secs then it goes back to login page
<shadeslayer> ites: well thats weird.. and btw you have to wait till kdm starts
<ites> what do you mean
<ites> when doing ctrl alt f1 i should wait till i get a consoleM
<ites> ?
<ites> or what do you mean shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> ites: no i mean that you have to wait till you get to the login screen,and then press ctrl+Alt+f1
<ites> yes ofcourse
<shadeslayer> ites: you can also chroot from  a live cd but thats a bit advanced
<shadeslayer> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<ites> k
<ites> and waiting on the screen that i get with ctrl alt f1 ? or should it be there immediately
<Roey> hi
<Roey> right-click actions on .m3u files all fail (including appending the playlist to Amarok and making CDs with k3b)
<shadeslayer> ites: it should be there immediately
<moetunes> ites: shold be there more or less straight away
<moetunes> s/shold/should
<Roey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/458657    <---- hey whatever happened to this??
<Roey> I still cannot manage to succeed on any of the context menu items under 'Actions' for a m3u file.
<shadeslayer> Roey: this is a upstream bug and needs to be fixed by amarok devs
<shadeslayer> Roey: /join #amarok
<Roey> oh my god.
<Roey> I just asked there.
<Roey> they sent me to here.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Roey> shadeslayer:  I asked first there.
<Roey> more like /o\.
<shadeslayer> Roey: ok,well im sorry then,i dont know :)
<Roey> thanks anyway :)
<shadeslayer> Roey: lemme reproduce using git
<Roey> thanks
<shadeslayer> Roey: what does not work for you exactly?
<Roey> well,
<Roey> 1) if I right-click on a .m3u file and select 'Actions->Amarok->Append to Playlist', I get this:  Cannot find '.playMedia' in object /PlayerList at org.kde.amarok
<Roey> 2) if I right-click on a .m3u and select 'Actions->Create Audio CD file with K3B', then K3B gives me an error that it cannot read this format.
<Roey> these should have been fixed by now I would have thought
<shadeslayer> Roey: well amarok just launched when i did a append... lets see
<Roey> ok
<shadeslayer> Roey: works here
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> this is a .pls file
<Roey> Please try reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.Version mismatch detected between the NVIDIA libGL.so
<Roey> and libGLcore.so shared libraries (libGL.so version:
<Roey> 190.53; libGLcore.so version: 195.36.15).
<Roey> Please try reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> what the heck does this have to do with NVidia driver.
<Roey> anyway, I'm going to work
<Roey> see ya
<shadeslayer> Roey: one sec
<shadeslayer> Roey: im trying with a .m3u file
<Roey> k
<shadeslayer> ok um ... i cant find the .m3u file :P
<Roey> save playlist as m3u file from within amarok then
<shadeslayer> yes it does append
<Roey> bbl though-- off to woroi
<Roey> work
<shadeslayer> its a icecast stream from UDS...
<shadeslayer> Roey: it works here
<_rs> I'm running 10.04 on a Dell laptop and everytime my computer starts I have to switch the wireless button on or off(does not matter what state, sometimes the button is off but wireless is on) to have wireless working. I'd like to have wireless always on, how can I change that?
<gazra> krfb doesn't work!
<_rs> I don't know if it's a network-manager bug or something else...
<gazra> Can someon tell me how can I configure VNC on Kubuntu 10.04, so that it lets me actaully see
<shadeslayer> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<gazra> shadeslayer: really?
<shadeslayer> gazra: eh?
<gazra> shadeslayer: sorry, I'm really desperate
<shadeslayer> gazra: tried the gnome alternative?
<gazra> I have tried krfb, the default vnc server for kubuntu
<gazra> But it doesn't work
<shadeslayer> gazra: try the one for Ubuntu
<gazra> the one of ubuntu is for GNOME!
<gazra> Have you tried it?
<gazra> Does it work with KDE?
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: ping ping ping
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: plz get back to me you wanted me to let you know once i get lucid installed on my 2tb hdd
<gazra> Any one has successfully used KRFB, or any VNC server under Kubuntu 10.04?
<watson> wats up
<Matisse> need some help with rsync: can the option "--checksum-seed=NUM     set block/file checksum seed (advanced)"  be used to get around a detailed checksum?
<hceasyon> how to install kde 4.4.3 ?
<Matisse> hceasyon, which kubuntu do you have?
<hceasyon> ?
<Matisse> 9.10 or 10.04
<Matisse> or older
<hceasyon> 10.04
<hceasyon> what  should i do ?
<ct529> anyone who knows how to install CUDA on 10.04?
<ToraToraTora> I lost hdmi sound with 9.10>10.04 upgrade. Anyone know any fix for this? And no, hdmi output is not just muted. It disappeared from sound and video settings also.
<Tw4T> Hi guys, Im a new convert to Linux and am loving Kubuntu. Theres just ONE thing stopping me from dual booting to Windows, I cannot get SPDIF Pass-Thru working. I have my HDMI audio set correctly and can hear audio from my Amp, except DTS/AC3 is outputted to PCM. If theres any more info required Ill post it. PLEASE HELP , I have lots of MKVs to watch ;-)
<roberto__> hey, my mouse pointer keeps disappearing when over the tabs in konversation
<Tw4T> ha , mine keeps changing to a "hand" instead of a cursor on the desktop ???
<roberto__> is that fixable? right now I feel like I'm practicing zen when chatting on irc
<Tw4T> lol , dunno
<lcars-daniel> I installed Kubuntu 3 times and the same problems happens.  I keep trying to go and use 1024x768 graphics and everytime I change the monitor to what it should be it boots me out to DOS/Command mode.  How do I get the GUI back without re-installing if possible.
<lcars-daniel> After changing the monitor I reboot the PC.
<lyhana8> hi, what is the best way to allow user to access a partition (windows or linux): 1) `chown -R myuser:myuser` 2) use mask in /etc/fstab
<lcars-daniel> Should I re-install it or scrap it?
<lcars-daniel> Right now I am running the Live CD again.
<oal> Isn't this way to hot? http://imagebin.ca/view/WGwCDX.html CPU at 80C
<lyhana8> oal: I believe 60C is aleray hot
<oal> My cpu is around 79-81 at all times it seems, lyhana8
<llutz> lyhana8: what filesystem?
<lyhana8> ReiserFS and NTFS llutz
<lyhana8> oal: look for the apps that use your CPU
<lcars-daniel> What uses ReiserFS?
<llutz> lyhana8: chown/chmod won't work on ntfs
<llutz> lyhana8: so you have to use uid/gid/umask options
<oal> lyhana8, cpu usage: 5-20%
<lyhana8> llutz: http://pastebin.com/snyP2dqK
<lyhana8> I worsk with NTFS/ReiserFS/Ext4
<lyhana8> but my main concern right now is for ReiserFS
<oal> Wow. I put my big room fan next to my pc blowing air towards the cpu and motherboard. 10C temperature drop, lyhana8
<oal> lyhana8, both the mb and cpu dropped ~10C
<lcars-daniel> That is one way to cool a PC>
<lyhana8> oal: I'm like you, 80°C seem strange, but don't know more. Maybe you got dust on your fan
<lyhana8> XD
<lyhana8> what did you use to check the temperature ?
<lcars-daniel> Anyone know how to fix my graphics problem?
<oal> lyhana8, now check this http://imagebin.ca/view/AEw645.html
<oal> lyhana8, just the kde4 plasma element for my desktop
<lyhana8> lcars-daniel: be more precise
<lyhana8> lcars-daniel: which brand, which model, etc.
<oal> lyhana8, now it's 28C on mb and 65C on cpu
<lyhana8> oal: mine only display in Farenheit :S
<lyhana8> maybe due to the localisation I use
<oal> I think so
<oal> But how many farenheit
<oal> ?
<lcars-daniel> Everytime I try and use 1024x768 resolution I get problems.  Doing it normally has a split screen that mirrors eachother.  Changing monitor stops me from using the GUI.
<lyhana8> 134°F oal
<oal> lyhana8, 80C is 176F
<lcars-daniel> I am running a nvidia geforce 6200 and compaq monitor mv900
<oal> Yours is like 56C, lyhana8
<lcars-daniel> Linux says 6800 generic and plug and play monitor and I tryo to change to Compaq v900 monitor.
<lyhana8> I was a bit worried cause it was cause to the 60°C and it was kind of a dangerous level in my mind
<explorealex> anyone available to help?
<lcars-daniel> Everytime I loose the GUI and can't get it back, at least I don't know how.,
<lyhana8> did you use the proprietary driver? lcars-daniel
<lcars-daniel> No.
<lyhana8> explorealex: explain your problem and wait
<oal> lyhana8, no idea why it's that hot. I have an intel Q9550, not overclocked, and a rather expensive noctua fan
<lcars-daniel> Frsh install Kubuntu 9.04 kde 3
<lcars-daniel> clean install
<lcars-daniel> I have re-installed 3 times so far trying to get it working.
<lyhana8> lcars-daniel:  did you try the prop driver ? Nvidia cards are supposed to have a good support
<lcars-daniel> No I haven't
<lcars-daniel> How do I get it after installing Kubuntu?
<lyhana8> you can give a try, and also ask on #nvidia
<islington> lcars-daniel: do alt+f2 and type in restricted
<lyhana8> lcars-daniel: Kmenu > System > Hardware driver
<explorealex> lyhana8: okay. i installed the kde look after installing ubuntu 9.10. but the network manager won,t work. so i downloaded wicd. then i removed knetworkmanager and now i can't understand the instructions on how to install wicd. i'm new to ubuntu as well as kubuntu.
<Bucky> hi. wich is the best tool to store personal contacts infos in kde? i'm looking for something VERY integrated (accessible from kmail, kopete...)
<lcars-daniel> Right now on Linux all I get is DOS mode
<islington> lcars-daniel: my bad type in drivers
<lcars-daniel> How do I get the GUI back?
<lcars-daniel> without re-installing it.
<islington> er are you in a tty shell? sorry I just got here
<BluesKaj> dos ? you mean tty
<lyhana8> explorealex: 1) why do you install 9.10 ? 10.04 is available and you can have both knetworkmanager and wicd install, while on 9.04 they are exclusive
<lcars-daniel> Whatever it is called.  Reminds me of the DOS days.
<islington> try ctrl+alt+f7 lcars-daniel
<lyhana8> Bucky: kwallet ?
<lyhana8> lcars-daniel: jockey -t
<lcars-daniel> Right now I am running in the LIve CD
<lyhana8> lcars-daniel: sorry, jockey-text
<lcars-daniel> If I boot to Linux on the drive it is tty
<lcars-daniel> DOS (command) mode
<islington> hmm that is not supposed to happen
<Bucky> lyhana8: i disable it because it asks me the pwd at every logon to establish wireless connection
<islington> type in startx lcars-daniel
<lcars-daniel> let me reboot and try that.
<explorealex> lyhana8: 1)i heard from experienced users that a new distro should not be installed immediately. 2) now that i have installed it ubuntu works just fine. but i would like to work on kubuntu as well but the internet problem prevents me from doing so.
<lyhana8> Bucky: oh~ I got the same issue, never went to look for a solution. If you find keep me up to date :)
<islington> lcars-daniel: rebooting> but why? arent you on a live cd?
<islington> oic you are on irc with live cd
<lyhana8> explorealex: is your laptop super recent ?
<islington> mornings man how do they work
<explorealex> lyhana8: no. 4 years old.
<lyhana8> explorealex: how do they suppor tthis point of view ?
<Bucky> lyhana8: its a well know bug. let's wait developers to fix it.
<explorealex> lyhana8:which one?
<Bucky> lyhana8: request of pwd
<lyhana8> Bucky: it's a bug O.O ?? But it's happening for at least 3-4 kubuntu version
<Bucky> lyhana8: whhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaattttttttt?????
<Bucky> first release with kubuntu for me.
<Bucky> they told me so....
<lyhana8> explorealex: as you laptop is not really recent, I think that fine. You can got difficulties when you hardware is too recent for linux (mainly CG and wifi)
<lyhana8> Bucky: well I'm pretty sure I got this annoying dialog box asking for my password for a loooooooong time
<fyksen> Does somebody know about a good music program other then amarok in kubuntu? I dont like kubuntu (a) :)
<explorealex>  lyhana8: if i install wicd on ubuntu will i be able to access it on kubuntu? and will this wicd interfere with the already present network manager?
<islington> explorealex: iirc wicd replaces nm
<islington> will still be fully fucntional though
<explorealex> islington:automatically? and what will be functional?
<lyhana8> explorealex: totally
<roberto__> hey, my mouse pointer keeps disappearing when over the tabs in konversation
<roberto__> is that fixable? right now I feel like I'm practicing zen when chatting on irc
<lyhana8> explorealex: oh! wait, did you install Ubuntu and Kubuntu on different partition ?
<fyksen> Does somebody know about a good music program other then amarok in kubuntu? I dont like *amarok*
<explorealex>  lyhana8:i didnt
<lyhana8> explorealex: so you install Ubuntu then added the KDE-desktop ?
<islington> explorealex: well what I mean is that once you add wicd to startup, then it will handle your wifi needs, nm will not be active
<lcars-daniel> I am back.  I am using a separate PC to get help.  I cannot get in KDE.  I tried startx and it gives errors.
<explorealex>  lyhana8: yes. that's what i did.
<lyhana8> fyksen: Banshee, RythmBox are ubuntu based, but they use different approach of music management
<islington> lcars-daniel: hmm what kind of errors?
<explorealex>  islington:will wicd replace nm or will it not allow nm to function?
<lcars-daniel> Connection refused errorno 111
<lyhana8> lcars-daniel: which kind of error ?
<lcars-daniel> Server error
<lyhana8> explorealex: wicd remove nm before *Ubuntu 10.04
<fyksen> @lyhana8 Ahh, ty :)
<explorealex> lyhana8: i'm sorry. didn't understand that.
<islington> explorealex: it replaced nm in all versions on ubu before 10.04
<lcars-daniel> I keep trying to get 1024x768 resolution and run into problems.  I installed Linux 3 times so far all with the same results.
<lyhana8> explorealex: on version <10.04 you have to choose between nm or wicd, since 10.04 you can have both
<lyhana8> lcars-daniel: try `jockey-text` and install the nvidia driver
<lcars-daniel> Okay
<lyhana8> lcars-daniel: you can ask for help on #nvidia, by providing you /var/log/Xorg.log
<lcars-daniel> Okay.
<explorealex> lyhana8:okay. so even if i go ahead and install wicd on ubuntu. i can access it on kde desktop and that takes care of my current problem. you think it is a viable solution?
<lyhana8> explorealex: yeap but not sure wicd will solve your wifi problem
<lcars-daniel> Command not found.  Tried apt-get for nvidia and package not found.
<explorealex>  lyhana8:ohh. then which other software would u suggest?
<lyhana8> when you install something on Ubuntu (gnome desktop) or Kubuntu (KDE desktop) it's available on the other desktop (assuming they are on the same partition)
<lyhana8> lcars-daniel: jockey and <tab><tab>
<lcars-daniel> All I get is errors.  One error says no screens found
<Bucky> how do you disable programs start up at logon?
<lyhana8> explorealex: what is you problem ? no wifi ?
<lyhana8> Bucky: see on the control center
<explorealex>  lyhana8: no connection at all. even wired. knm did not accept any ip. now i'm searching for a software to replace knm that works fine.
<lyhana8> Bucky: SYstem settings >advanced... > Autostart
<lyhana8> explorealex: I don't thinkg that related to you kubuntu if you don't even have a wire connection
<explorealex> lyhana8: i want to work on kubuntu. and i want to work online. that's it.:)
<lyhana8> explorealex: do you get network on ubuntu ?
<Bucky> lyhana8: its almost empty! for ex: i dont want kbluetooth to start up. but there's not in the list!
<explorealex>  lyhana8: that's what i am on right now. it has no hassles.
<lyhana8> Bucky: look on `Services`
<lyhana8> explorealex: do you reboot to get on your Kubuntu or just logout, change desktop, and login ?
<explorealex> lyhana8:logout and change desktop. but given the option i would like to log in to kubuntu directly if i have a net connection.
<Bucky> lyhana8: can't find it. still in advanced?
<lyhana8> Bucky: yeah `Service Manager`
<lyhana8> explorealex: did you try to do it on a terminal ? like `ifcofing eth0 up` then `dhclient eth0`
<explorealex>  lyhana8no idea about all this. as i said. i am new. i downloaded a tar.bz file from the net. read the install instructions. didn't understand anything. then came on this channel using ubuntu.
<Bucky> lyhana8: found, but there's not kbluetooth
<lyhana8> explorealex: use the package manager, system > administration > xyz
<explorealex> ok
<explorealex>  lyhana8:install it on ubuntu. then try to access from kubuntu?
<lcars-daniel> StartX No Screens Found
<lyhana8> explorealex: yeap
<lyhana8> hello ?
<Bucky> now im setting Kontact, but it says that contact list is executed by a standalone tool. which it could be?
<lcars-daniel> I have nvidia drivers installed and still get the same problems.  StartX Fatal server error: No screens found
<shadeslayer> lcars-daniel: did you do : sudo nvidia-xconfig : ?
<lcars-daniel> No.
<lcars-daniel> let me try that now.
<lcars-daniel> Getting parser error and goes back to the command line.
<shadeslayer> lcars-daniel: whats the exact error?
<lcars-daniel> parse error on line 8
<lcars-daniel> PARSE ERROR: parse error on line 8 of section module in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lcars-daniel> Disable is not a valid keyword in this section
<lcars-daniel> sh:pkg-config: not found
<shadeslayer> lcars-daniel: ok,do this : sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bak :
<shadeslayer> lcars-daniel: then try the command again
<funcrush> Hi~ I have a problem with using kmail. I set correct encoding but the title of a mail broken. And I read it, leave the folder and return there, the title appear correct. How can I resolve this problem? I wanna see the correct title before I read it.
<lcars-daniel> Okay.
<lcars-daniel> Unable to open/locate x config file
<lcars-daniel> Now I get error about unable to write to /etc/X11
<lcars-daniel> oops.  I forgot to say sudo.  lol   But still nothing happens.
<lcars-daniel> GUI back but again at 640x480 resolution and if I change monitor again I know what will happen.
<lcars-daniel> This is a total nightmare on steroids.
<evilshadeslayer> lcars-daniel: that can be fixed
<evilshadeslayer> lcars-daniel: theres a option in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file... just change the values there
<lcars-daniel> Okay.
<tzanger> good morning... can someone please tell me what "Enable multiple monitor virtual desktop support" actually does in the system settings?
<Izinucs> tzanger: there's two sizes to resolutions you have to consider.. the native resolution of the monitor(s) and the virtual desktop.. since the default for 2 monitors is "Twinview" the largest verticle resolution of a monitor and the combined horizontal resolution of both monitors is used for the virtual desktop when activating a dual monitor setup.  I hope I wrote that clear enough.. :)
<tzanger> Izinucs: ahh, so if I have a 1280x800 laptop panel and an external 1920x1150 display I want that OFF. That certainly explains some of the weird cursor things I've been seeing with the external display disconnected (I think)
<Izinucs> tzanger: could be.. yes.. depends on your drivers and setup.. I installed the nvidia binary blob direct from their site and use nvidia-settings to control everything..
<tzanger> Izinucs: yeah this is some intel internal video
<tzanger> gma950 or something IIRC
<Izinucs> tzanger: intel?  well that might explain it :)
<tzanger> GM965 yeah
<okapi14> Hi all, I am trying to use smb4k but this is the error I am getting "invalid command: net rap share list" any one has an idea how to fix this?
<Izinucs> okapi14: if nobody knows here try #samba
<okapi14> Izinucs: thanks
<tzanger> Izinucs: do you know if there's a way to have KDE automatically reconfigure the screen layout when it detects the monitor plugged in and unplugged? Right now it waits until I go into the system settings and then it says "oh, your monitor setup has changed, want me to help you set that up?"
<Izinucs> tzanger: sorry I don't
<tzanger> Izinucs: np, thanks anyway :-)
<JuJuBee> If I formatted my partitions using ext4, is there a simple way to go back to ext3?  i was thinking of using dpkg getselections and setselections to clone the installation after reformatting the partitions.
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: I don't think you can go back with out reformatting.  Ext4 is an extent-based file system, ext3 isn't.
<JuJuBee> What are the advantages to ext4?
<DarthFrog> extents. :-)
<JuJuBee> What does that mean for the average user?
<DarthFrog> Better performance overall, much less fragmentation, though ext3 is already pretty frag resistant.
<JuJuBee> So prob ok with ext3 for average use?
<DarthFrog> yes.
<JuJuBee> So is my thought a fairly painless way to do it?  or is there a better way than reinstalling everything from scratch... (I know I need to reinstall os)
<DarthFrog> To do what?
<JuJuBee> I want to end up with the same machine / configuration after changing the fs
<DarthFrog> From ext3 to ext4?
<JuJuBee> yes
<DarthFrog> My suggestion?  Buy a second hard drive, install the OS there and copy over your data.  that way your original system is untouched and you can run the two systems in parallel.
<Izinucs> or create another partition that is next to your current /home.. format the way you want and copy your data there then reinstall..
<DarthFrog> Painless is a very flexible term.  What you consider painful and a lot of work, I might consider routine.
<DarthFrog> And if you want to end up where you started, why bother in the first place?
<JuJuBee> Well, we use ghost to deploy images and updates.  I wanted to use it to deploy to my linux machines also but I think it does not support ext4 yet.
<BluesKaj> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<JuJuBee> We gave a ghostcast server that we store all images on.
<JuJuBee> :D
<BluesKaj> !copy
<JuJuBee> Thought it would work in my situation
<JuJuBee> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<BluesKaj> there's alinux ghost type app, i just can't recall the right name for it
<DarthFrog> g4l
<JuJuBee> g4linux or
<JuJuBee> ^
<JuJuBee> never had much luck with it...
<kaddi> is virtuoso installed by default when upgrading to lucid? And if so what does it do?
<BluesKaj> aha ,I knew there was one
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: I'm far from a file system expert but I know you can convert between ext2fs and ext3fs very easily.  But I doubt you can go from ext3fs to/from ext4fs without reformatting.  But I don't know for sure.
<adubz> how do i change the icon of one file
<evilshadeslayer_> DarthFrog: that can be done
<DarthFrog> kaddi: virtuoso is the database backend to nepomuk and (I think) strigi.
<adubz> it is a java jar file i dont want to change the icon for all jar files just the one program i am trying to use
<DarthFrog> evilshadeslayer_: Without data loss?
<JuJuBee> I dont mind formatting, just didn't want to go through all the apt-get install stuff.  ! clone is what I was talking bout...
<kaddi> nepomuk does what again? Filesearches?
<evilshadeslayer_> DarthFrog: yes
<evilshadeslayer_> !ext4
<evilshadeslayer_> bah they havent added it yet
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: There you go.  evilshadeslayer_ gives you the info you need.
<evilshadeslayer_> DarthFrog: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<kaddi> lol, not soemthing I wanna turn of I think
<evilshadeslayer_> JuJuBee: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<DarthFrog> Aha, it is possible to convert from ext3 to ext4.  But it looks like the conversion is irreversible.
<evilshadeslayer_> JuJuBee: this is more specific : https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<evilshadeslayer_> DarthFrog: of course..
<DarthFrog> evilshadeslayer_: JuJuBee was wanting to know if it were possible.  ext4 -> ext3
<inteliwasp> what is the command to resetup the xorg.conf file?
<kaddi> on a different note: I can't change any settings for display brightness, it doesn't even change brightness when I unplug the powersupply. It was last working with kernel 2.6.28. Is there anything that might need to be enable or such
<evilshadeslayer_> DarthFrog: nah.. i dont think thats possible...
<evilshadeslayer_> inteliwasp: nvidia card?
<inteliwasp> evilshadeslayer_: yes...
<evilshadeslayer_> inteliwasp: proprietary drivers? then : sudo nvidia-xconfig
<JuJuBee> Yea, no wrong direction...
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: You could copy your /var/cache/apt directory and that would give you all the packages again, without downloading them.
<inteliwasp> evilshadeslayer_: thanks, trying it now
<JuJuBee> no biggie, I will use the clone suggestion
<JuJuBee> !automate
<evilshadeslayer_> JuJuBee: hehe :P
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<evilshadeslayer_> oohh thats old
<inteliwasp> evilshadeslayer_: got a validation error
<JuJuBee> gotta love recursion :P
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: If you want to know more about ext4:  http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<DarthFrog> That should be in the bot.
<francesco_> jOIN COLLI
<evilshadeslayer_> inteliwasp: can you pastebin the entire error?
<mavErik> hi, i've got a problem with kde...after the last shout down, when i restart the sistem it star with gnome...my desktopit' similar to ubuntu...anyone had solutions?
<inteliwasp> evilshadeslayer_: i have been having issues with pasebin in lynk
<evilshadeslayer_> uh.. just copy and paste to www.paste.ubuntu.com and paste the url here
<JuJuBee> DarthFrog: thanks some good info there.  Improving fsck can only be a good thing ;)
<JuJuBee> I hate the wait...
<inteliwasp> evilshadeslayer_: it will be a few minutesm updateing system
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: As do I.
<evilshadeslayer_> inteliwasp: ok
<mavErik> i've got a problem with kde...after the last shout down, when i restart the sistem it star with gnome...my desktopit' similar to ubuntu...anyone had solutions?
<JuJuBee> what is the command to list the fs type for each partition?
<evilshadeslayer_> JuJuBee: df -h ?
<JuJuBee> no not  size, fs type ext3 etc...
<JuJuBee> fdisk -l only says linux for fs type
<inteliwasp> evilshadeslayer_: i got the error to go away(updated pakeges and installed build-essential)
<JuJuBee> sorry System
<evilshadeslayer_> JuJuBee: sudo fdisk -l
<evilshadeslayer_> inteliwasp: cool.. now just logout and press alt+E
<JuJuBee> Only shows System is Linux
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: or "mount".
<JuJuBee> DarthFrog: thats better
<inteliwasp> evilshadeslayer_: log out of all my tty sessions?
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: But only shows mounted filesystems.
<evilshadeslayer_> inteliwasp: nah.. wont be necessary
<evilshadeslayer_> inteliwasp: just the X session
<inteliwasp> evilshadeslayer_: i just restart kdm right?
<evilshadeslayer_> inteliwasp: yes
<deusr> hi
<inteliwasp> evilshadeslayer_: nope did not work
<evilshadeslayer_> inteliwasp: whats the problem now?
<inteliwasp> let me look at the log...
<fabioz> this problem is with start X session?
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda"  will also show fs types.
<evilshadeslayer_> fabioz: yeah
<inteliwasp> evilshadeslayer_: "no screens found"
<JuJuBee> cool
<evilshadeslayer_> inteliwasp: you did move the old one right?
<inteliwasp> evilshadeslayer_: what do you mean?
<evilshadeslayer_> inteliwasp: like sudo  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bak
<deusr> Can anyone help me? I updated the version of kubuntu 9:10 to 10:04 and networkmanager icon missing from systray
<fabioz> inteliwasp: can you paste the error message here?
<evilshadeslayer_> inteliwasp: i have rto go, fabioz might be able to help
<evilshadeslayer_> s/rto/to
<evilshadeslayer_> fabioz: can you help him>
<DarthFrog> deusr: What happens when you type "knetworkmanager" at the console?
<fabioz> sorry :)
<inteliwasp> evilshadeslayer_:i am looking at xorg.conf and it looks incomplete, the top part is not there...
<BluesKaj> deusr, alt+f2, knetworkmanager
<inteliwasp> er that was to fabioz
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: No, not alt-F2.  At the console.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Alt-F2 (i.e. krunner) won'
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Alt-F2 (i.e. krunner) won't report back any errors.
<JuJuBee> Bahhh seems ghost won't backup ext3 either...
<deusr> Dark_Wizard, BluesKaj, I'm remotely via ssh / chroot in the machine, but I think I managed to get something and I'll see if I can access the machine graphically and it'll tell you!
<inteliwasp> fabioz: can i just run the command that rebuilds xorg.conf then reun the nvidia-xconfig again?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, i wasn't asking to see errors , merely to launch NM
<deusr> Dark_Wizard, BluesKaj which the command to reinstall the package? reconfigure ...?
<fabioz> yes
<DarthFrog> deusr: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<fabioz> with dpkg-reconfig?
<deusr> Dark_Wizard, ok!
<Dark_Wizard> deusr, ????
<DarthFrog> deusr: Umm, not my nick. :-)
<BluesKaj> deusr, in the terminal or at the tty , sudo aptitude install network-manager-kde
<DarthFrog> Dark_Wizard: He's using tab nick completion and getting it wrong. :-)
<deusr> I added two nameserver in resolv.conf manually, if I restart the computer the content will be deleted?
<Dark_Wizard> DarthFrog, :)))
<deusr> Dark_Wizard, ehhe, sorry
<DarthFrog> deusr: "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" will make sure it doesn't get deleted.
<deusr> DarkriftX, ;)
<DarthFrog> deusr: How about typing "Dart" then press Tab?  :-)
<deusr> yes :p
<allee-k_> ah, n-m-k discussion ;)   Can I expect network-manager-kde (lucid) to work with a Cisco VPN (vpnc)?  Here is does not :(  n-m-gnome never had the problem)
<allee-k_> daemon.log is not really a help: NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin failed: 1
<Nexlinka1> Hello everyone
<Mamarok> !hi | Nexlinka1
<ubottu> Nexlinka1: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nexlinka1> I have a Nexlink computer that i installed kubuntu 10.4 on and for some reason the internet wont work...
<Nexlinka1> how would i go about getting the drivers or whatever is needed for the onboard eth0?
<allee-k_> Nexlinka1: if 'ifconfig'  lists eth0 the kernel has already the driver
<Nexlinka1> well it says in my taskbar eth0 automatic but also says not connected or whatever and i have no internet connection, all the other computers in my bussiness have a connection and i know the line is good was just working on another computer...
<deusr> DarthFrog, The notebook of my father is having problems connecting to the network manager is appearing tarefaz bar, but is disabled and second he has no option to activate. I'll remove the networ-manager and install wicd: / should solve
<zus> hello everyone
<deusr> DarthFrog, I'm in another city, then I have to ask it to boot with the CD, install teamtewer to access and then I chroot: /
<zus> does anyone work with actionscript3? what program can i use to do flash with in GNU/Linux?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<rork> hi
<m_tadeu> I can't shutdown or reboot
<m_tadeu> when choosing that on the menu, it does nothing....what can be wrong?
<discozohan> Should i install pidgin in KDE ?
<discozohan> or its better to use kopote ?
<allee-k> m_tadeu:    tail -f ~/.xsession-errors   # then try to shutdown/reboot again
<rork> discozohan: IMHO install the one you like best :)
<discozohan> <rork>, i am asking as pidgin need some gnome libraries and i am not sure, is it ok or not ;)
<discozohan> needs*
<m_tadeu> allee-k: nothing shows up
<rork> discozohan: you can install kde and gnome on one system so that shouldn't be a problem
<zus> would blender, gimp, inkscape,   be compatible with adobe cs4?
<allee-k> m_tadeu: did you try both, shutdown from k-menu and alt-ctrl-del dialog?
<allee-k> (sometimes after updates short-cut method did work anymore here)
<m_tadeu> allee-k: sorry, my laptop just booted on ot's own
<islington> lucid file system checks seem really slow
<m_tadeu> anyone has any idea? my laptop doesn't shutdown or reboot from the menu... .xsession-error doesn't shuw anything
<allee-k> m_tadeu: only from menu?  Or at all?   E.g. Pressing power button or  logout, alt-ctrl-f1, login,  sudo shutdown -r now
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering where the downloaded packages are stored when I do sudo apt-get install?
<allee-k> bdizzle: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<m_tadeu> if I "sudo reboot" from konsole it works
<allee-k> bdizzle: apt-get clean  # to get rid of them ;)
<bdizzle> gotcha, thanks
<m_tadeu> allee-k: doesn't work from kde
<bdizzle> no, I need to borrow them for a computer with a partially non-functioning computer
<deusr> please, someone help me!! -> http://img100.imageshack.us/i/capturadetelapk.png/
<deusr> I did a chroot, I install wicd and gave an error.
<deusr> rode..
<bdizzle> err, what language is that in?
<djustice> deusr: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?
<allee-k> m_tadeu: sorry no idea anymore :(
<deusr> mount -t proc none /mnt/sda4/proc && mount -o bind /dev /mnt/sda4/dev && chroot /mnt/sda4 /bin/bash
<djustice> deusr: ah. a remaster.
<deusr> djustice, no
<deusr> djustice, My father lives in another city, was without the net, I am accessing via livecd / teemviwer / chroot to tamper with the system
<m_tadeu> allee-k: ok thanx :)
<m_tadeu> if anyone else have any idea of hats going on, help would be apreciated :)
<bdizzle> okay, I tried installing w32codecs, libdvdcss2, and the gstreamer libs and packages. Why is Amarok still skipping through the entire playlist without playing anything?
<claxon> hej :)
<harolddong> run amarok from the terminal and see what it says when you try to play stuff
<AhmedBH> how do i COMPLETELY DISABLE apache2 ? i turn it off by service apache2 stop
<AhmedBH> but runs after a while again !
<bdizzle> no, I think that I'm missing libxine1-ffmpeg
<bdizzle> how do I download the .deb file without it installing from CLI/
<harolddong> how do I unstall networkmanager and the kde networkmanager plasmoid in lucid.  I would rather use wicd and in the past installing wicd would remove al the networkmanager related packages automatically. In Lucid it doesn't, so bth wicd and net networkmanger plasmoid are starting at login.
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, if you have kubuntu-restricted-extras , you should be able to install it from the cli
<rork> bdizzle: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg -d
<rork> bdizzle: the -d switch means you only download the file but don't install it
<BluesKaj> -d , it's not a dev app , rork
<bdizzle> gotcha, thanks
<bdizzle> I'm having serious issues with wireless on my desktop, so I'm having to download the files on my laptop and then transfer the files
<bdizzle> so its rather annoying
<bdizzle> nope, that would be the other file I'm missing
<bdizzle> no wonder mp3 and mpeg files aren't palying
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, install ffmpeg as well, if it isn't already
<BluesKaj> bbl
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> I hate the wireless here, I really do, and to save costs, they haven't installed any wired connections, dumbasses
<terran4000> Hey, why does Lucid ask me to skip or manually try to mount /proc/usb (or something) at each boot?
<terran4000> and how can I get rid of that?
<terran4000> Hm, or how abotu this one:
<terran4000> I used WICD instead of knetworkmanager ... is there a way to make it NOT ask me for 'administrative' privelages each time I log in so wicd can start?
<m_tadeu> does anyone know why clicking on shutdown doesn't show the shutdown window?
<bdizzle> finally, I have audio and video support
<bdizzle> now my desktop isn't completely useless
<bdizzle> thank you
<rpreshaw857> can i run ubntu stuf on kubntu?
<rpreshaw857> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rpreshaw857> can i run ubuntu apps on kubuntu
<rpreshaw857> ?????????????????
<bdizzle> yes, ofcourse rpreshaw857
<bdizzle> just install the program and it will automatically install any ubuntu dependencies
<rpreshaw857> no
<bdizzle> its hard to have a pure ubuntu or pure kubuntu system
<rpreshaw857> is boe
<rpreshaw857> unbtnu
<rpreshaw857> 9.10 .10.04
<rpreshaw857> can i    get firefox
<bdizzle> yes
<rpreshaw857> how
<bdizzle> just install it?
<rpreshaw857>  is not working of  me
<bdizzle> sudo apt-get install firefox
<rpreshaw857> rpreshaw857@rpreshaw857-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<rpreshaw857> [sudo] password for rpreshaw857:
<rpreshaw857> Reading package lists... Done
<rpreshaw857> Building dependency tree
<rpreshaw857> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBotK1> rpreshaw857: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rpreshaw857> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bdizzle> okay, so you have to allow it install from the universe or multiverse repositories
<rpreshaw857> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433479/
<rpreshaw857> how?
<bdizzle> you should just be able to click on the firefox link and it will automatically install
<rpreshaw857> is not doing it
<rpreshaw857> http://paste.ubuntu.com/433479/
<bdizzle> I dunno then
<bdizzle> do some research on it
<rpreshaw857> ok
<rpreshaw857> the requested packages are already installed
<rpreshaw857> im on 10.04 LTS
<rpreshaw857> hoe cna have my panle back
<terran4000> How can I stop WICD from asking for administrative privelages at each boot?
<BluesKaj> terran4000, did you use sudo when installing wicd /
<terran4000> BluesKaj: yar, sudo apt-get install ..........
<jensoko> Hi. Is this the place to come to for help?
<smokealot> yeah
<jensoko> Great. Do I just jump in and ask?
<BluesKaj> terran4000, i think there's a "run as admin" option
<terran4000> That seems very Windows 7-isk o.O
<jensoko> Can anyone help with kubuntu netbook remix 10.04? I've attempted to install it on my Thinkpad x100e and it hangs after login
<jensoko> anyone...Bueller?
<speedvin_> Hello all
<vonkleist> hi all, is there any way to get rid of the "link" text that replaces the actual link on a kopete chat window?
<jensoko> I'm using quassel. I wish I could help
<jensoko> Anybody know anything about Kubuntu Netbook Remix?
<zus> is inkscape, gimp, blender, kompzer at all CS4 (adobe) compatible? [like Oo.o can open word]
<jensoko> gimp can use photoshop brushes
<jensoko> and I think can open certain types of photoshop files.
<zus> i might can find work but i need to make sure these programs can be opened in cs4
<ionut> how can i change the keyboard language in ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<zus> my friends dad works in aviation security and training. and needs actionscript3 coders and vector drawings
<zus> but they use cs4
<vince_> Hi everyone
<KOLANICH> hello all
<vince_> hi KOLANICH
<KOLANICH> have anybody used microxwin
<speedvin_> hi
<KOLANICH> >	have anybody used microxwin
<KOLANICH> has
<hceasyon> ?
<hceasyon> what is microxwin ?
<vince_> I've got a problem with wine, playing QUake II atm, everything's working pretty well but the sound is just awful
<b3ny0-> why do you use wine for quake 2?
<speedvin_> hceasyon: It's X micro version
<b3ny0-> I thought all ID Software games had a native version for linux
<vince_> I don't know how to install it, since all linux installers aren't that user-friendly, you know :p
<KOLANICH> X Window Systems is a standard graphics framework for Unix/Linux desktops. There are large number of GUI toolkits and applications already written for X Windows Xlib API. X Windows is a network oriented and client-server design with the X server responsible for all graphics operations.
<KOLANICH> MicroXwin is binary compatible to the Xlib API. However it is neither client server nor network oriented. Graphics operations are implemented in the linux kernel via a kernel module. An open source Xlib library sends graphics commands to the kernel. There is no network overhead and no context switch from X client to X server. This makes our solution smaller and faster than traditional X Windows.
<vince_> and I read that Quake II was running way smoother with wine
<jensoko> hi. Anybody active on here?
<vince_> Hi :)
<jensoko> I'm looking for help with an install of kubuntu 10.04 on a netbook
<vince_> Alright, what do you need ?
<jensoko> I used usb-creator to make abootabl  usb thumb drive
<jensoko> *bootable
<jensoko> with the iso on it
<vince_> yes
<jensoko> whenever I boot my netbook (Thinkpad x100e)
<jensoko> from the usb, I can get the initial language screen and first menu, but when I try to run from the thumbdrive
<jensoko> it hangs at the little picture of the hard drive
<jensoko> keyboard unresponsive, and I end up having to hard reboot
<vince_> I wish I could help you but I've never installed ubuntu from usb nor used netbooks :|
<jensoko> my iso seems fine--matches the chksum
<jensoko> and things *look* like they're progressing, until that initialization screen. When I tried to install from the LiveCD usb drive, things seemed to go fine all the way through, my partitions were successful
<jensoko> and the reboot led me past the login screen, but then I got the same hangup thing.
<jensoko> I'm not sure if it's 10.04, or the usb drive itself, or usb-creator
<slow-motion> hi
<jensoko> hi!
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a ubuntuone frontend for kde in lucid?
<vince_> I'm afraid not
<m_tadeu> and is there a nice way to use the gnome version?
<vince_> apart from installing the entire gnome envrionnement, I don't think so :s, but i may be wrong, i'm not an expert
<vince_> m_tadeu: check this out
<vince_> http://digitizor.com/2009/11/26/kde-gets-a-ubuntu-one-frontend-and-how-to-install-it/
<Kubry> Hi. Does anyone use ktimetracker and has found that can not edit well the times?
<vince_> m_tadeu: ?
<m_tadeu> I trying it...it's not adding the repository...keeps requesting the key
<vince_> :/
<stuq> hi all - so is pulseaudio supposed to be working in 10.04?
<stuq> defualt install, i get no sound
<stuq> remove pulseaudio sound comes back...
<m_tadeu> I found a git repo and I'm trying this now....
<vince_> I have to go, hope you'll sort everything out m_tadeu
<vince_> bye
<m_tadeu> oki...thx for your help :)
<jimmy51_> have a nice weekend fellow kubu'ers.
 * jimmy51_ shuts off the lights and heads to the parking lot
<starslights> hello to everyone, sorry, i have not mean that i will be reconnected, i go sleeping, cya soon bye
<txukie> Hi, I have a problem on a Kubuntu Lucid install, the system keeps freezing and rebooting randomly
<txukie> I see no logs or indications of what is going on
<txukie> I have run a memtest and I cant find any problems
<txukie> I have an nvidia card but crash occurs both with propietary driver and vesa driver
<txukie> anyone can give me any indications?
<BluesKaj> txukie, run dmesg tail  and look for errors in the output
<txukie> BluesKaj: thought dmesg only kept current kernel messages since reboot
<BluesKaj> well ? are there any errors?
<txukie> cant see any
<txukie> hold on
<txukie> http://pastebin.com/pnjrH68B
<BluesKaj> looks like you have some IRQ interrupts diisabled
<txukie> uhm...weird, isnt that activated on the bios normally?
<BluesKaj> are you rebooting when a particular app when this happens?
<BluesKaj> err opening an app
<txukie> no its totally random
<txukie> it tends to happen when im actually doing something on the computer
<txukie> but sometimes it reboots on its own after hours or days of idle
<BluesKaj> txukie, hmm there was a prob with high cpu usage, for no apparent reason ,in karmic when it was first released ,but i can't recall what the fix was.
<BluesKaj> thinking maybe your cpu may be overheating oe some such
<txukie> so you think its overheating?....Ok ill dismantle and take a look inside, give it a clean and new termic paste if necessary
<txukie> whats the actual failsafe temperature though?
<BluesKaj> txukie, a friend was complaining about similar sympto=ms earlier today , he was getting freezes first tho, then random reboots
<jsmullikenca> Hey folks, I've just re-installed 10.04 on my VMWare sled, and was looking for some evidence that there is a firewall running.  Does Ubuntu install and setup a firewall as part of the defaul build?
<BluesKaj> depends on your processor
<txukie> core 2 duo e6400
<BluesKaj> !firewall | jsmullikenca,
<ubottu> jsmullikenca,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<BluesKaj> txukie,on karmic or lucid?
<txukie> lucid
<jsmullikenca> Hey BluesKaj, are you asking me what firewall?
<jsmullikenca> Okay, the 'ufu' util is a CLI tool?
<BluesKaj> jsmullikenca, no I'm giving something to check out ...I'm behind a router so I dunno much about linux FWs
<txukie> jsmullikenca: run sudo ufw status
<jsmullikenca> And maybe I should clarify.  I'm trying to help a friend, who just installed on a netbook he has, and he was trying to share one of the shared drives from his Windoze box, and was having trouble.  I thought it may have been a firewall issue.
<jsmullikenca> I looked around under "System" menu, but didn't see any tool for firewall config.
<jsmullikenca> But you guys may know what the issue is, so I'll welcome any suggestions.
<BluesKaj> the fw on the windows box should be configged
<txukie> jsmullikenca: run "sudo ufw status"
<jsmullikenca> I came back with "sudo: ufu: command not found".
<BluesKaj> jsmullikenca, how is he accessing the windows share , smb networking thru dolphin ?
<jsmullikenca> Yeah, he has the smbd daemon running.
<BluesKaj> is the windows pc asking for user and pw ?
<dkelewae> yes
<jsmullikenca> But he was trying to click-drive to it through the "Places" menu.  Got his Win box to show up, but then couldn't connect to the share.
<dkelewae> when i enter it takes forever then times out
<jsmullikenca> That's him now.
<txukie> jsmullikenca: its ufw not ufu
<crazy6> is there any way to get texmacs to install properly? http://pastebin.com/GevmcLA5
<jsmullikenca> Sorry, that was a typo in IRC, not on the CLI
<jsmullikenca> Sorry, yes it was a typo on the CLI, let me retry.
<BluesKaj> dkelewae, using a router on the lan ?
<jsmullikenca> inactive.
<jsmullikenca> I'm pretty sure he is running off of a wireless router, yes.
<dkelewae> yes
<jsmullikenca> dkelewae, did you run the "sudo ufw status" command?
<BluesKaj> dkelewae, if you knwo what the ip address is , then run the network and add network folder in dolphin , adailog should come up and fill in the appropriate boxes and shared folser on the windows pc
<dkelewae> inactive
<BluesKaj> folder
<jsmullikenca> Is Dolphin the Network browswer that comes up when you select the "Network" option off of the "Places" menu?
<Guest39412> yes
<Guest39412> does anybody know how to fix the statusbar in Openoffice running KDE?
<Guest39412> it just looks empty
<jsmullikenca> Got it, so you select "File - Connect to Server", then select "Windows share"?
<jsmullikenca> Fill in the user name and password, and it should hook up.  Last time I set up Samba, there was an issue with the passwords needing to be encrypted.  Is that something that needs to be added to smb.conf still?
<jsmullikenca> Anybody....anybody....Bueller?
<txukie> ok computer just rebooted and cpu temperature was about 75ºcelsius, doesnt look too good but i dont know if thats so critical
<slow-motion> n8
<jsmullikenca> That's 167 degrees Fahrenheit.
<jsmullikenca> That's toasty.
<kaddi> hi, how can i turn of strigi/nepumokstrigiservice.. they are using 100% of both my CPU's and I kinda need them for other stuff :p
<kaddi> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<DarthFrog> kaddi: You can disable them in System Settings/Advanced.
<txukie> even now on the bios it remains at 75ºC
<DarthFrog> In the Desktop Search section.
<jsmullikenca> How do you get to "System Settings"?
<kaddi> thanks
<kaddi> @ DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> jsmullikenca: It's in the Kickoff menu.
<DarthFrog> jsmullikenca: Or press Alt-F2 and type "systemsettings".
<jsmullikenca> Thanks Darth, but I just realized.  I'm running a default Ubuntu, so I'm running Gnome, and knot KDE.  Is that maybe why these menu options don't sound familiar to me?
<DarthFrog> jsmullikenca: Ya think?  :-))
<jsmullikenca> Okay, my bad.
<jsmullikenca> Just so you know, I'm a KDE'er at heart.  Just installed this to support my good friend, who has made his first venture into Linux, by installing Ubuntu on his netbook, taking yet another piece of market share from the evil empire!!!!
<jsmullikenca> Whoa.... not nearly as many Linux revolutionaries on the IRC channels as there used to be.
<DarthFrog> An OS is a tool, not a religious choice.
<jsmullikenca> The force is weak with this one.
<txukie> I agree, I dont use linux to run away from the evil empire, I use it because its the best tool for me and because i believe in open standards
<jsmullikenca> Okay, maybe I'm too much of a hopeless romantic.  I've been making my living supporting products running on Linux for over a decade now.  I just still love the fact that there is a "community" of like minded folks who are willing to help.  And willing to write code to do useful things for folks.
#kubuntu 2010-05-15
<txukie> jsmullikenca: oh yeah the community is the best thing about the world of open source
<DarthFrog> That part is the best part of  linux.  The community.
<txukie> anyways off to bed, thx for all the help
<DarthFrog> And Ubuntu thrives on community.
<DarthFrog> jsmullikenca: I guess I'd much rather be *for* something than *against* something else.
<DarthFrog> I'm pro-Linux, not just anti-MS.
<jsmullikenca> That's a "positive" mental attitude.  But I wonder if MS is just "for Windows", or if they are "against" Linux in any form these days?
<DarthFrog> jsmullikenca: That's their issue, not ours.
<DarthFrog> But leopards and spots comes to mind. :-)
<jsmullikenca> Well, thanks again for the pointers.  Help is much appreciated.
<BluesKaj> jsmullikenca, nautilus has a networking option , try to use the add network folder option , ms network drive, ip address, share folder
<BluesKaj> jsmullikenca, and dkelewae I mean :)
<Barridus> is thre a command to mount all plugged in usb devices without entering them in fstab?
<jensoko> Need help with install of 10.04
<BluesKaj> jensoko, state your problem in detail
<Barridus> nevermind, i was blind
<Barridus> brb
<jensoko> BluesKaj I'm trying to install 10.04 off a usb drive created with usb-creator. the iso is 64-bit, and the machine is Thinkpad x100e. I get the language choice fine after bootup, and the initial menu. But when I choose  the first menu item to run Kubunto off the usb key, it locks up just after the hard-disk icon. I lose pointer motion and keyboard locks. I have to hard reboot to shut it down.
<BluesKaj> jensoko, sorry dunno much about usb installs
<jensoko> So...looks like it's 9.10 for me then. At least that ran in my x100e.
<zus> where can i find  flash for kubuntu? im trying to A) replace adobe flash CS3
<zus> mostly i find how to install flash but thats not what i need
<BluesKaj> jensoko, 9.10 is a good OS
<jensoko> BluesKaj, I'm running it now on my T61 - no complaints. I wanted to try out a netbook remix on the new machine, but I guess it's not quite ready for primetime
<BluesKaj> jensoko, yeah i heard some complaints about remix today
<jensoko> hopefully, it'll be better with the passage of time. :)
<jensoko> thanks for the help! Off to make another usb key, LOL
<jensoko> :)
<JuJuBee> What is a good wiki to install on my server?
<derekul> who know how to get Old DOS games playing on linux
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> either run them in WINE, or in Virtualbox
<derekul> WHAT ABOUT DOSBOX
<Typos_King> I don't think there's a dosbox :P
<Typos_King> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<derekul> there is for windows
<Typos_King> yes
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> I installed my new NAS today, installed it on my Windows-machine.
<x_link> Now I want to find it on my Linux-machine (Kubuntu).
<x_link> I open Konqueror -> Network, but I can't find the NAS.
<x_link> Can somebody please tell me where to look?
<derekul> how do i get sound to activate in wine
<derekul> anyone
<hunt> Hi, I have trouble installing rekonq, it gives me this output: http://pastebin.com/pCyWfQwC
<hunt> Can someone help?
<Ites> im off to bed, nn all
<derekul> mi sound is alc888
<dErzOnk> uff - anyone has a good page for kubuntu starters?  i just got it running now dunno what to do ;) (want install FF,TB,SB,Xchat,Pidgin)
<derekul> dose anyone know who to activate ALC888 in wine
<derekul> anyone
<dErzOnk> dude i would help if i get any clue how i do some shit here in linux...
<dErzOnk> rofl
<dErzOnk> but maybe you can tell me: how can i install any programm? like theres no exe files in linux right?!?
<hunt> dErzOnk: thats right
<hunt> dErzOnk: on kubuntu you can use the qt alternatives to that gtk apps you mentioned, for example you should have kopete installed, which is at least as good as pidgin is
<dErzOnk> LOL, well if someone can give me a hand i like to install any programm  - just to see Linux is doing something ;)
<dErzOnk> ahhh so kopete is also a MultiMEssenger :) good to know for sstart :)
<hunt> yes, and its quite good
<dErzOnk> can i install Firefox?
<hunt> sure you can
<dErzOnk> at Kubuntu
<hunt> go to the start menu thingy in the lower left corner
<hunt> go to system
<dErzOnk> as i only understand that Kubuntu=KDE and Ubuntu=GNOME
<derekul> i use firefox
<dErzOnk> and i'm like LOL WTF :)
<hunt> yes, kubuntu uses KDE while Ubuntu uses GNOME, but you can always install GNOME apps within KDE if you want to, they might just look a bit weird
<dErzOnk> ;) okay
<hunt> under system youve got kpackagekit, which is the software manager
<dErzOnk> so
<hunt> oh wait
<hunt> did you just install kubuntu?
<dErzOnk> yes
<hunt> 10.04? the most recent version?
<dErzOnk> fresh
<dErzOnk> yes
<derekul> how do i get sound to work in wine
<hunt> just search for firefox in your "start menu" there should be a installer, that does all this stuff for you
<hunt> tell me when you find it :)
<dErzOnk> yeah ownz man ;)
<dErzOnk> so easy
<hunt> derekul: you might want to ask this in #wine
<dErzOnk> but after over 10 years of windows i never use the system search :) LOL
<hunt> dErzOnk: yeah, that is one big advantage of linux
<hunt> it is not the normal way to install software though
<hunt> but its still way easier than on windows
<zus> does anyone work with actionscript3 in ubuntu/kubuntu? im looking for something i can be opened up with cs4
<hunt> especially keeping stuff up to date, I hate how I have to update openoffice on windows every time I use it
<dErzOnk> hmmm, i'm really good with windows... anyway u should never close your mind so i try out Kubuntu to play UT99 at it ;)
<dErzOnk> LOL
<dErzOnk> is openoffice also in kubuntu?
<dErzOnk> yeah search says so :=)
<LuisJa> My kubuntu installation is crashed: it seems something happened with the partition than it goes directly to tt2 than normal tty7 graphic mode, and I cannot access recovery mode to restore it, what I must do, reinstall or there is a solution? (think it happened because I turned off in a wrong way)
<derekul> whinehq is not answering me
<dErzOnk> LoL, i have an icon now at desktop (Firefox) but after i renamed it icon disapears and now its  only a ? ... hmmmmmmmmmm
<derekul> de u was not to remane
<derekul> it
<dErzOnk> ;) yeah got the point now
<derekul> have u done the updates to kubuntu
<aalterego> Can someone help me? I'm trying to install nVidia drivers, and I need to restart without the x server. I can't figure out how to do it.
<dErzOnk> me? ääääh i've done some updates....
<hunt_> aalterego: sudo reboot
<aalterego> I've done that. Nothing different happend...
<hunt_> aalterego: sudo reboot reboots your system...
<dErzOnk> brb need reboot will see if kubuntu surviuves XD
<hunt_> it didnt?
<aalterego> Right. But the x server doesn't go away...
<aalterego> I need to boot without the x server running.
<hunt_> aalterego: ah now I see...
<hunt_> aalterego: well a dirty and easy method would be to just boot into x and then go to a console and pkill it...
<aalterego> Would that work?
<hunt_> it would, but lets do it properly...
<dErzOnk> k back
<aalterego> I'm told I need to find /etc/event.d/rc-default and edit it, however the /etc/event.d folder is missing...
<hunt_> ok heres what you do, you change to a console, i.e. tty2
<dErzOnk> Kubuntu is doing grapic bug.... :clap:
<hunt_> login as root
<hunt_> then you do telinit 3
<aalterego> wait, how do I change to a console?
<aalterego> tty2?
<hunt_> aalrterego: ok first things first, why do you want to install the nvidia driver
<hunt_> why dont you take the one from the repos?
<aalterego> Tried.
<aalterego> Long story.
<aalterego> So I need to boot without xserver.
<aalterego> And run a file.
<hunt_> ok so youre sure the one from the repos doesnt work, because thats waaay easier to handle
<aalterego> Yeah, tried it
<hunt_> ok
<hunt_> you change to a console with ctrl + alt + F2
<hunt_> but dont do it now
<hunt_> you can always go back with ctrl + alt + F7
<hunt_> since you have 7 consoles running and number 7 is the one with x ok?
<hunt_> aalterego: still there?
<LuisJa> My kubuntu installation is crashed: it seems something happened with the partition than it goes directly to tt2 than normal tty7 graphic mode, and I cannot access recovery mode to restore it, what I must do, reinstall or there is a solution? (think it happened because I turned off in a wrong way)
<hunt_> dErzOnk: what kind of graphic bug?
<dErzOnk> hmmmm
<dErzOnk> like the "windows taskbar" is wrong....
<hunt_> so not really a graphic bug but a bug in the taskbar...
<hunt_> dErzOnk: anyway, what other applications did you want to install=
<hunt_> *?
<dErzOnk> :( a bug anyway - how to handle such things in Linux?
<hunt_> aalterego: you tried it, right?:D
<dErzOnk> Thunderbird and Sunbird...
<aalterego> haha
<aalterego> Yeah
<aalterego> =P
<hunt_> dErzOnk: do you really want thunderbird or just an email client?
<aalterego> Okay, well now that I know about that...
<dErzOnk> and then UT99 but i might ask someone who done that already...
<dErzOnk> i want thunderbird as i use it already and has importend add-ons...
<hunt_> aalterego: I explained it a bit, but apparently it was to late..
<aalterego> Yeah...sorry...heh
<aalterego> So I go into text mode
<hunt_> <hunt_> but dont do it now
<hunt_> <hunt_> you can always go back with ctrl + alt + F7
<hunt_> <hunt_> since you have 7 consoles running and number 7 is the one with x ok?
<hunt_> thats what I wrote...
<aalterego> Yeah, saw that
<hunt_> ok great :D
<aalterego> =D
<hunt_> so
<hunt_> when you go into the console next time
<aalterego> While in there, I tried sudo telinit 3 just for kicks
<hunt_> login as root
<aalterego> ah
<aalterego> root - root?
<dErzOnk> hunt_ i like some shortcuts or desktop icons... especially for the FF and OpenOffice... how can i do that? ( ive done it with FF and then icon was currupt when i changed the name )
<aalterego> dErzOnk: You running KDE 10.04?
<hunt_> aalterego: did sudo telinit 3 not work?
<dErzOnk> yes think so
<aalterego> Well, I didn't get an error.
<dErzOnk> as i just installed kubuntu ;)
<hunt_> dErzOnk: you can just drag and drop an icon to the desktop
<aalterego> dErzOnk: Heh, okay. Just drag the thing you want a shortcut of onto your desktop and select "Icon"
<dErzOnk> but the rename totally crashed it ;)
<hunt_> aalterego: telinit 3 is supposed to reboot your system and drop you in a console
<aalterego> Oh. Well, it didn't do that.
<dErzOnk> anyway here the grapic bug LOL: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-5639632/IMG_1209.jpg.html
<hunt_> aalterego: maybe it worked anyway, next time after you enter it, try to do your driver installing
<aalterego> Alright. To do that, I would just say "~/Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.16-pkg1.run"?
<dErzOnk> k, after i have shortcut back to the desktop how can i repair icon?
<aalterego> dErzOnk: Right-click and go to "Properties".
<dErzOnk> but sorry for all this easy questions...
<aalterego> er, "Icon Settings"
<hunt_> aalterego: maybe you have to go " sh /home/USERNAME/Downloads/NVI(....).run"
<dErzOnk> sorry where is icon settings as i have german version
<LuisJa> My kubuntu installation is crashed: it seems something happened with the partition than it goes directly to tt2 than normal tty7 graphic mode, and I cannot access recovery mode to restore it, what I must do, reinstall or there is a solution? (think it happened because I turned off in a wrong way)
<aalterego> hunt: So go into command, do "sudo telinit 3", then "sh/home/aalterego/Downloads/NVI...run"?
<hunt_> dErzOnk: dragging and dropping doesnt get you the right icon?
<hunt_> yeah, but you take the full file name of course... and you leave a space between sh and /home
<dErzOnk> well in first time the Firefox icon was allright... but then i renamed it and since then the icon is broken :(
<aalterego> "sh /home"?
<hunt_> and if it doesnt work, try it with sudo
<aalterego> Alright
<hunt_> dErzOnk: how did you rename it?
<aalterego> I can't seem to log in to root....UN - root, PW - ??
<dErzOnk> rightclick ->settings for symbol-> allgemein-> there i renamend to Firefox
<hunt_> aalterego: should be your normal user pw
<aalterego> ah
<aalterego> thanks
<aalterego> Well, it isn't...hmmm
<hunt_> aalterego, dont login as root, just go with your normal username and add sudo to the commands
<aalterego> Oh! Hahaha
<hunt_> dErzOnk: rename it back to firefox
<aalterego> Okay. Thanks!
<dErzOnk> uuh what was name?
<hunt_> dErzOnk: pardon me?
<dErzOnk> something like "Firefox  Internet browser"
<dErzOnk> and that i renamed to Firefox
<dErzOnk> so i dunno original name :(
<hunt_> just delete that icon and drag another one to the desktop
<dErzOnk> and thats the point where i'm stuck... after the first time all new drag and drop icon are currupt....
<hunt_> dErzOnk: how did you do that, I can not even rename an icon in the general tab..
<aalterego> hunt: Well, thanks for the help, but I'm back to square 1. The reason I'm trying to run it without an x server is because when I do what I just did, and what I did before, it tells me it cannot install while there is an x server running.
<dErzOnk> its so easy for me... just click and rename... ;)
<hunt_> aalterego: yes I know, telinit 3 didnt quit the xserver?
<aalterego> Nope.
<aalterego> It did nothing.
<aalterego> I even threw a sudo in front to be sure...hehe
<hunt_> aalterego: would you wait a second?
<aalterego> Sure! =D
<hunt_> aalterego: ok youre right :D
<aalterego> =)
<hunt_> ok, search for the system monitor in kmenu and go to the process table
<hunt_> selevt sort by name and hover Xorg with your mouse
<aalterego> You want me to kill xserver, eh?
<hunt_> aalterego: yep
<aalterego> Heh, okie dokie.
<aalterego> Which command? KIll, terminate, etc?
<hunt_> terminate is a bit softer :D
<aalterego> Hehe, alrighty.
<aalterego> Here we fo.
<aalterego> go*
<aalterego> Well, it put me at my login screen....
<aalterego> Just like ctrl-alt-backspace does.
<aalterego> Restarts the xserver.
<hunt_> go to the console login as you and then go pkill kdm
<aalterego> console login = tty7?
<aalterego> Oh, haha
<aalterego> Go to the console. Login as me. Gotcha
<14WAANQ5G> hasanyone been experiening gradual plasma slowdown then eventual freeze on kubuntu 10.04
<djustice> every time i boot, i get a password dialog.. about some devices.. i speculate the sound card and wireless card.. why? how can i stop that? its rly annoying...
<smokealot> djustice: i think that is due to kde wallet app im not sure
<hunt_> djustice: I think so too, just change kwallet pw to blank and itll stop
<djustice> um no. kwallet is disabled. its a policykit issue.
<hunt_> then please get the message for us
<djustice> 'please enter password for device'
<djustice> google is unfruitful
<hunt_> so youve got a device on automount?
<djustice> hunt_: damn. the windows partition. >.< thanks.
<hunt_> djustice: welcome ;)
<poyntz> after upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04 kdm fails
<poyntz> actually i take that back
<poyntz> i have access to all the programs
<poyntz> just plasma-desktop and the menues and everything don't load
<poyntz> I get some sort of bug report with this message - org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown
<poyntz> is plasma-desktop now plasma-netbook?
<poyntz> i'm gonna restart. see what happens...
 * kona-chan_ jumps
<zus> how do i know if i have the latest flash version on firefox?
<e_t_> zus: open a terminal and type "aptitude show flashplugin-installer". Look for the version number (fifth line down). For me, the number is 10.0.45.2, which is, I think, the latest version available for Linux.
<tsimpson> about:plugins
<djustice> lol
<zus> e_t_,  thanks
<zus> im also looking for a program to do actionscript3 and flash. something like cs4
<e_t_> I think that CS4 is the only program even remotely similar to CS4.
<zus> there isnt a program i can use to do flash? a friend of mine asked me if i can do some actionscript and if he would be abled to open them work with cs4
<e_t_> If you know what you're doing, you can probably make actionscript in a text editor (kate, for example).
<zus> i would have guess any text editor would work,.. but im learning this kinda ll at once
<djustice> zus: nope. flash is still closed source. flash4linux tried. but failed. ktoon can export simple animations to flash i think.
<zus> that terminal shows the flash version currently installed correct?
<djustice> zus: but not real flash10/actionscript
<djustice> zus: virtualmachine->doze->piratebay->flashcs4... 768mb ram+
<zus> kinda wanted to avoid that...but if thats the last resort. (as im not working and this can be a paying job...)
<zus> so i can be sure - gimp, inkscape, blender can my work be opened  with windows?
<e_t_> All of those apps have Windows counterparts, so they should all work fine.
<zus> thanks least i can do everything else i'd  be ask of
<e_t_> WineHQ has reports of CS4 working in Wine, though all the results are pretty old. It might be worth a try.
<zus> ill try wine, i just never seemed to have any luck with it when i used it for fun with diablo 2 and ableton live.
<zus> thank you all for the help.
<ForgeAus> :( kpackagekit doesn't give unique identifiable icons (to help you identify packages quicker
<e_t_> I don't recall seeing functionality like that in any package manager.
<tsimpson> none of them do, but something like that is in the planning stages
<tsimpson> at least something to partially do that, for the "application" packages
<ForgeAus> adept used to
<ForgeAus> (depending on which part of it you used)
<djustice> zus: wine runs older flash. dunno about cs4. it might. it you hack it. and there are commercial wine's (crossover,bordeuax) *cough*gg:tpb
<ForgeAus> I've seen ones for .rpm-based systems which do too)
<zus> djustice,  i have cs3 so that makes me feel better
<tsimpson> ForgeAus: only for very specific packages
<zus> djustice,  i also want to learn python what all do i need to get going on that
<ForgeAus> tsimpson possibly... I'm not about to argue with that... (because I don't know)
<djustice> zus: python has docs. and tuts. all over the place. pykde and pyqt have docs. qt is fundamental.
<ForgeAus> kde is based on qt... so yeah it has to be fundamental
<zus> i was reading that, i've got a few python pages bookmarked.
<ForgeAus> I hope QT-sharp (KDE-Sharp?) makes it to kdevelop, because then I'll have some hope of using boo !!
<ForgeAus> (boo as in the python-esque language for mono/.net)
<milo__> hey. Can anyone help me with broken package error?
<zus> is there a way to update or upgrade a single item for example devede?
<tsimpson> zus: from the command line, sudo apt-get install devede
<tsimpson> there's probably a GUI way, but I don't use the GUI package manager much
<speedvin> hello all
<amir_varasteh> hi. i changed my color theme , but i don't want pidgin color changed . because i use a dark theme and pidgin smileys don't look good ! help plz
<speedvin> hmm use other style for gtk+ apps
<amir_varasteh> speedvin: excuse me , how ?
<speedvin> system setting/appearance/gtk+ look
<amir_varasteh> GTK Look or style ?
<speedvin> hmm gtk style
<zus> tsimpson,  its installed but i was generally asking for one specific package to be updated, unless reinstalling would update it.
<tsimpson> zus: I know, the command I have will update it if it's already installed
<Ginbuntu> hi, what is so different with Kubuntu netbook edition? what exactly is optimized for netbook?
<Ginbuntu> is it only changes in kde4 display settings? or are there more "optmization" under the hood?
<zus> tsimpson, thanks i didnt realized it would update it
<zus> i learn something new everyday. even got rid of unneeded headers (as per terminal output)
<ForgeAus> Ginbuntu the netbook remix adds the kde-workspace (form factor) for lower screen resolutions...
<ForgeAus> (essentialy divides itself up into2 screen activities)
<ForgeAus> and auto-maximises apps)
<regen> 'morning! (here anyways ;)
<regen> where are the settings in Kubuntu to keep the size & positions of widgets? Mine reset after every session...
<rpreshaw857> hey cna i get firefox
<rpreshaw857> ?
<rpreshaw857> if i can how
<rpreshaw857> is not going it
<tsimpson> install it from the package manager
<madura> hey is the Qt version that comes with 10.04 kubuntu glib enabled?
<tsimpson> madura: yes
<madura> tsimpson: thanks and hey is there any solution for flash crashing on webkit browsers?
<madura> should i build webkit with gtk?
<tsimpson> the GUI toolkit probably wouldn't matter
<madura> tsimpson: it says Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_get_origin: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<madura> tsimpson: this only happens when i use bespin as the theme
<madura> oxygen is ok
<tsimpson> then it's likely a problem with the theme
<tsimpson> did you report the bug?
<madura> tsimpson: not yet i will
<madura> tsimpson: are there any other good widget styles that i can use?
<ForgeAus> I don't mind oxygen but QtCurve is far more configurable
<tsimpson> I like QtCurve, it's nice
<ForgeAus> I mostly miss Crystal tho still (even with crystal decorators)
<madura> ok :D
<ForgeAus> I thought the folder icons were distinctive, now they're just... plain
<rpreshaw857> but hoe
<rpreshaw857> how
<rpreshaw857> can it get it
<rpreshaw857> ???
<rpreshaw857> wb
<rpreshaw857> ok
<rpreshaw857> wat do i do now?
<tsimpson> rpreshaw857: open KPackageKit from the KMenu under System and search for "firefox"
<_nix_> Hey all, is it just me or pulseaudio is not shipped by default with Kubuntu/10.04?
<tsimpson> _nix_: it's not, we don't use pulseaudio by default
<_nix_> tsimpson: hmm, ok. thank you.
<jcgs> hey
<jcgs> erm, I'm having a problem with network-manager. I failed to resume correctly after suspending, and it's now stuck with "Network management disabled"
<jcgs> I wonder if anyone knows how I can get it back
<Peace-> jcgs: mm well
<Peace-> i have seen that one time
<Peace-> i think to remember that is a bug you can solve by rebooting or resuming again
<Peace-> the key is do the action you have done correctly suspend rebooting or suspend turn on something like that
<Peace-> jcgs: you could do this http://forums.opensuse.org/get-help-here/network-internet/427998-network-management-disabled.html
<Peace-> jcgs: but don't remove maybe is better rename
<Peace-> so if it doens't help you can go back
<Peace-> jcgs: and you can try as it said in the last message you can find here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/555571
<Peace-> :)
<herris> hello
<herris> anyone active?
<herris> hi
<herris> hi
<henkka-> hi
<herris> hi
<herris> how are you
<henkka-> fine thx
<henkka-> do you know how to undo package installation
<henkka-> or rather i just installed a chess client and it didnt work
<henkka-> so i removed the package and
<herris> lol im still running win xp
<henkka-> well apparently i also uninstalled the dependencies from it
<henkka-> ok
<herris> have kubuntu on order
<henkka-> which basicly means i've to reinstall kubuntu i guess
<henkka-> =(
<herris> how long you been running it ?
<henkka-> for a short while
<henkka-> though if u want my opinion I'd stick with XP instead of kubuntu 8D
<herris> lol yah problem is my xp is hard coded to my hardware
<herris> so if i upgrade my hardware my xp wont work
<herris> im building a new pc from scratch and $200 for win 7 is just to much
<SandGorgon> wow.. incredible splash screen http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KubuntuSpotlight+ksplash?content=114230
<henkka-> hey
<henkka-> sand u know how to undo package installation or uninstallation?
<herris> maybe a bot duno
<herris> looks like just me and you right now lol
<blackflag> Hello all, I want to install otrs via aptitude, apache, postfix, courier is configured, but can not access the installer.pl via "DNS-URL"support.domain.tld, only via IP. DNS settings are correct for this server. When I try support.domain.tld/otrs/installer.pl I get an error 404. Whats wrong? Can someone help?
<herris> not many active right now blackflag
<herris> hi
<Peace-> i am drunk but active xD
<larry_> How can I connect to my wired network using Kubuntu 10.4?  I am currently on Ubuntu Karmic which connects just fine. I put in my new Kubuntu live disk and it did not connect to the wired network.
<larry_> Is there a problem with ethernet connection in 10.4?How can I connect to my wired network using Kubuntu 10.4?  I am currently on Ubuntu Karmic which connects just fine. I put in my new Kubuntu live disk and it did not connect to the wired network.
<Peace-> larry_: strange
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> try this
<poyntz> Has lost plasma desktop as a result of upgrading to Lucid? What's the fix?
<Peace-> sudo service network-manager stop && sudo service network-manager start &&  knetworkmanger
<Peace-> poyntz: that's should be easy to fix
<Peace-> poyntz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<larry_> Thanks Peace. I will try it and get back to you. logging out
<Tyrath> Peace- does that get rid of my current installation and reinstall?
<Tyrath> Peace- or does it just fix my current installation with all the missing dependencies?
<Peace-> Tyrath: that should onlyu fix the problem
<Peace-> Tyrath: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/03/07/upgrading-kde-4-3-5-to-kde-4-4-1-i-cant-ge-the-desktop-on-karmic/
<Peace-> that is my blog
<Peace-> and i got the problem and i have solved like i have saind in that article
<jcgs> Peace-: Thanks for the advice, but seems to have no effect :( still get the unplugged cable icon
<Peace-> jcgs: what have you done ?
<Peace-> tell me point by point
<jcgs> from the beginning/
<jcgs> ?
<Peace-> yea
<jcgs> i'm running form an external hdd, so when it suspends, and you press a key on the keyboard, it doesn't wake usb devices, so you're stuck with a blak screen
<jcgs> hold down power button to turn off
<jcgs> and restart
<Peace-> yea like i thought you can 't suspend
<Peace-> and rebooting you get the problem
<jcgs> yup
<jcgs> and it doesn't matter how many times i reboot, it doesn't fix itself
<Peace-> yea yea it's the bug
<Peace-> but
<Peace-> sudo service network-manager stop && sudo service network-manager start &&  knetworkmanger
<Peace-> sorry
<Peace-> jcgs: have you done like i said here http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/network-management-disabled-after-suspend-to-ram-kubuntu-10-04/
<Peace-> i mean mv the library?
<jcgs> none of that has any effect at all on the little icon thing
<jcgs> just keeps on saying network management disabled
<jcgs> :(
<jcgs> sorry i gtg
<jcgs> will be back sometime though
<henkka-> hi
<henkka-> can someone tell me how to install java in terminal again? i forgot again
<gottto> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<henkka-> but that's for ubuntu
<henkka-> ?
<Peace-> henkka-: on the terminal it's the same sudo apt-get install package
<henkka-> but it didnt work
<henkka-> itried sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre and the toher examples and its says nota  valid candidate
<henkka-> I asked it before but i had to reinstall Kubuntu again and I dont remember what the correct commandline was
<henkka-> and from google I can only find the "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre -"- -fonts -"- -plugin
<Peace-> henkka-: ...
<Peace-> read well the message
<henkka-> yea i tried nevermidn then
<Peace-> packages change name
<Peace-> so it has not candidate but there is always another package
<Peace-> henkka-: in another way you can enagle medibuntu repository then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Peace-> that should install everything you need
<henkka-> the audio driver for kubuntu is now for some reason not enabled
<henkka-> how can i renable it +
<henkka-> like how can i open a device mangaer or something
<Peace-> henkka-: sudo alsa force-reload
<Peace-> kmix
<henkka-> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<henkka-> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<henkka-> says like this
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> that is strange
<henkka-> like if open the multimedia thing
<Peace-> yoiu get some hard problem on your pc
<henkka-> the hardware is fine it's software problem of some sort
<Peace-> henkka-: alsamixer            type that on a konsole
<henkka-> yea if i open system settings and multimedia
<Peace-> please give me a screenshot
<Peace-> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<henkka-> the sound driver thing 'nvidia nforce2 with ALC650F (nvidia nforce2) is grayed out
<henkka-> alsamixer and nothing happens
<henkka-> says no such file
<Peace-> henkka-: i guess you have removed alsa driver= driver audio
<henkka-> yea but I jsut reinstalled linux
<henkka-> it's possible it didnt reinstall the driver
<Peace-> mmm something of weird detected
<Peace-> :)
<henkka-> anyway it worked before
<henkka-> but then i screwed up and had to reinstall kubuntu
<henkka-> and now im trying to reinstall things like java
<henkka-> and stuff but for some reason the audio is not working
<henkka-> ... if you're interested in how this took place
<henkka-> I installed a chess client
<henkka-> which didnt work
<henkka-> so I thought im gonna remove it from the package manager
<henkka-> so i removed the package and it said somtehing about dependencies
<henkka-> so I continued the removal of the package which actually was that it
<henkka-> also removed all the packages that the chess client was dependant of
<henkka-> which caused that linux no longer worked
<henkka-> so I had to reinstall but I tried do that without formattingt he drive
<Peace-> henkka-: read this
<Peace-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<henkka-> ahh that's 3 pages for
<henkka-> Im gonnas moke
<henkka-> ok i managed to get the audio working
<henkka-> so i was thinking i'd uninstallt he
<henkka-> Bluetooth
<henkka-> since i dont need that
<henkka-> but in the packamanager it opens the dependencies window
<henkka-> that says these need to removed
<henkka-> so..
<henkka-> how can remove just the bleutooth or tell if those dependencies are somehow neccesary
<henkka-> 3 of them are bluez -something but 4th item si "obex data server"
<henkka-> and i dont know if it's required for something other than bluetotoh
<henkka-> *tooth
<henkka-> http://www.pastebin.org/239500
<henkka-> anyway i tried to install java but it says like that
<error> hello. how can I configure kworld bt878 tv card? it dont apire in kdetv, but whene I go to option-camera in kopete its there and show noise
<henkka-> can someone just tell me again what the line for java was sudo apt-get install something
<henkka-> the instructions at java website just dont work
<milana> A have sam problem like "Error" Please help...
<henkka-> or rather someoen tell me how to find hte correct line
<henkka-> so i dont have to ask everytime i*ve to reinstall kubuntu
<henkka-> =D
<henkka-> like when you search for
<henkka-> 'java' packages
<henkka-> there's like 200 hundred
<henkka-> but when you search for java runtime there's 0
<henkka-> or java jre there's 0
<Tyrath> thanks Peace- for the help, wherever you are
<apparle> henkka-: what happened
<henkka-> what happened where?
<henkka-> huh
<error> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<henkka-> that didnt work
<error> then before thet:
<error> sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”
<apparle> henkka-: what are you trying to do,...
<henkka-> install java
<error> and - sudo apt-get update
<apparle> henkka-: if you want java you can use openjdk, but if for some reasons you need to install sun java then add the partner repo
<apparle> !java | henkka-
<ubottu> henkka-: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<henkka-> i triwed looking into taht
<apparle> henkka-: so what happened
<henkka-> well i didnt get it working
<henkka-> im sorry that this OS is a piece of crap and I am not competent enough to use it :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<BluesKaj> general staements like that aren't going to help you solve your problem, henkka-
<henkka-> yea i know
<henkka-> im just frustrated
<milana> Enybody knows hoe to setup BT878 TV card?
<BluesKaj> dunno for sure milana , have you tried tvtime ?
<milana> BluesKaj:no. just KDETV - no recognize my tv card
<GoGreen> Is there a 64 bit flash for Kubuntu? Cause I search in the default installed repos and flashplugin-installer has an amd64 in the name
<milana> BluesKaj-: but Kopete recognize
<BluesKaj> milana,  sudo aptitude install tvtime
<milana> BluesKaj ok, I will try now. thnx
<henkka-> like i know there's a magical line i've to type in the terminal for the java to install but I cant remember the accurate phrase of what it was and i dont know how to find that line either
<henkka-> and finding out what it is certainly is not made possible in any logical or clear way
<henkka-> it does not help at all that the java website has instructions that dont work
<GoGreen> I think that flashplugin-installer in Kubuntu 64 bit is in fact the 32 bit flash
<henkka-> and then there's this Ubuntu help site which says some things that dont work and other things that I dont get
<BluesKaj> henkka-, first of all you need to install kubuntu-restricted-extras  , sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras , in the terminal . Then, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree.
<henkka-> ok I did that
<henkka-> so it first asked me to uninstall this package called linux headers or something
<henkka-> and what the nonfree means?
<BluesKaj> GoGreen, if one uses the 64 bit OS then the repos will supply the proper flash and media plugins and players when one installs them
<BluesKaj> henkka-, are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<henkka-> kubuntu
<henkka-> so anyway why does it say nonfree?
<BluesKaj> hmm linux headers , ok sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<error> how to install ubuntu one client for kubuntu?
<GoGreen> henkka-: because flash player is proprietary software, i.e. not respecting the user's freedom
<BluesKaj> error , there are problems with the tutorial ppl are using to install the kubuntu version of ubuntu-one ...dunno how to fix it
<error> I put repo and run update, but still not there
<error> ok, thx
<henkka-> mmm that doesnt make any sense
<henkka-> but ok
<BluesKaj> yeah, i tried the same thing yesterday, I thbink the ppa has been wirhdrawn due to probs
<henkka-> it still says no valid candidate though
<henkka-> i mean the flashplugin install worked fine
<henkka-> but for the sun-java6-jre -plugin -fonts
<BluesKaj> henkka-, you asked for help and now you're making negative comments , that attitude isn't going to encourage the help you need
<henkka-> yea ok
<BluesKaj> henkka-, one thing at a time , try youtube to make sure flash plugin works
<henkka-> yea it does
<olimpico> I upgraded to 10.04 and have problems with akonady
<olimpico> Can someone please help me?
<olimpico> How can I make akonady to work again?
<BluesKaj> olimpico, type it into the run command box , alt+f2
<olimpico> BluesKaj, and then?
<BluesKaj> it's alkonadi btw
<olimpico> BluesKaj, ???
<olimpico> Should I run the command "alkonadi btw"?
<henkka-> so how is it possible to find out what the line for installing java on kubuntu is?
<BluesKaj> choose your configuration
<BluesKaj> olimpico, just alkonadi
<olimpico> doesn't work
<GoGreen> olimpico: Run Akonadi as BluesKaj said or open a Konsole and do that and if more than one error messages are given paste them to paste.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> well, then sudo aptitude install alkonadi
<GoGreen> BluesKaj: Did you mean Akonadi PIM storage service ?
<olimpico> Should I run akonadiserver?
<txwikinger> it is akonadi not alkonadi
<olimpico> BluesKaj, Should I run akonadiserver?
<GoGreen> The package name for that is akonadi-server
<olimpico> GoGreen, should i run akonadiserver?
<henkka-> so anyone?
<BluesKaj> depends what you want to do
<olimpico> I want Kontact to work
<txwikinger> henkka-:  you want to install java/
<olimpico> Without errores
<txwikinger> ?
<olimpico> That's all
<henkka-> yeah
<BluesKaj> oops txwikinger , your correct akonadi
<olimpico> BluesKaj, I just want Kontact to work without errore
<txwikinger> henkka-: sun java or free java?
<BluesKaj> olimpico, ok open kontact
<henkka-> i dont know what's the difference
<olimpico> It's open
<txwikinger> well..sun java is more compatible.. some apps need it instead of the other
<olimpico> BluesKaj, I get errors
<henkka-> so sun java is better?
<olimpico> About akonadi server
<txwikinger> henkka-: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
 * BluesKaj takes a break ...sorry i don't use kontact ...fool around with it to see what it can do
<henkka-> that doesnt work
<henkka-> it says not a valid installation candidate
<txwikinger> henkka-: If you don't know the difference you want sun. trust me
<olimpico> BluesKaj, ok, thanks
<txwikinger> henkka-: do sudo apt-get update before that
<henkka-> stil didnt work
<henkka-> i tried "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get update sun-java6-jre" and after that "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" and it says not a valid isntallation candidate
<txwikinger> henkka-: can you please paste the result of "apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre" into !paste
<txwikinger> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<henkka-> the result is (none) for both items
<henkka-> sun-java6-jre:
<henkka->   Installed: (none)
<henkka->   Candidate: (none)
<txwikinger> what release of kubutu are you using?
<henkka-> 10.04
<txwikinger> henkka-: You need to enable thrid party packages
<henkka-> and how's that done?
<txwikinger> the easiest is to go into the package manager gui and do it there
<txwikinger> under repositories or sources
<henkka-> does hat equal teh software management
<txwikinger> yeah
<henkka-> ok so how do i do it there+
<henkka-> there isnt an item about 3rd party packagse
<txwikinger> !packages > henkka-
<ubottu> henkka-, please see my private message
<henkka-> sorry i dont know how to view them
<henkka-> with this kubuntu irc client
<txwikinger> !packages | henkka-
<ubottu> henkka-: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<henkka-> ok so i found from the website
<henkka-> java-common
<henkka-> which seems to contain what i was looking for
<henkka-> which seems to work thanks
<henkka-> except it didnt
<henkka-> im gonna smok'
<BluesKaj> henkka-, you may also be interested in medibuntu
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | henkka-
<ubottu> henkka-: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<juicy> hello
<DT[AtWork]> i just install dgen (sega emulator) via package manager and i can't find it in any menus or via the Alt+F2 command. how can i find the program?
<juicy> does anyone in here wanna talk
<juicy> or repsond
<BluesKaj> !ask | juicy
<ubottu> juicy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> DT[AtWork], does it run in wine ?
<juicy> sorry ya I will try and not do that, its a habit from sending so many instant messages
<DT[AtWork]> no, it's the linux version
<juicy> oh
<juicy> is there a way I could get steam from run?
<BluesKaj> yeah, this ain't an IM room, it's irc
<BluesKaj> juicy, only if it's installed
<slow-motion> hi
<goodtime> lo
<DarthFrog> DT[AtWork]: I'd look for the  installed package in kpackagekit, then see which files were installed.  One of those will be the executable.
<BluesKaj> juicy, suso aptitude install steam, but I dunno if it's the same app ...this one is an edu thing
<BluesKaj> sudo
<DarthFrog> DT[AtWork]: Usually whatever is installed in/usr/bin will be the exectuable.
<juicy> sorry I got kicked off, but what emulator would be good to run steam?
<BluesKaj> DT[AtWork], you can always look in /usr/bin/ to see if the executable is there
 * BluesKaj is great at stating the obvious :)   ...sometimes
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: there is no steam client for linux yet that is in the works still they have steam for mac. if he wants steam on linux he has to use wine for right now
<eagles0513875> DT[AtWork]: your confusing with the mac version they just released. linux is still in the works for steam right now btw
<DT[AtWork]> i'm not looking for steam
<cryojenx> Hey, I've got a backup drive I need to format so I can use Back In Time, how would I go about that?
<DT[AtWork]>  ok dgen is just -not- running
 * DT[AtWork] looks for another emulator
<eagles0513875> DT[AtWork]: there is cross over but that is commercial wine is the only open source program i know
<DarthFrog> cryojenx: Is it an internal or external drive?
<cryojenx> External firewire
<eagles0513875> DT[AtWork]: sry mis read the convo
<eagles0513875> cryojenx: may i ask what size and what exactly you are trying to do
<DarthFrog> cryojenx: What happens when you plug it in?
<cryojenx> it's around a Terabyte, I want to format it so I can use it with Back In Time to backup my new Lucid install
<cryojenx> well it shows up, it was already formatted for Mac OS X but Linux can't write to it
<DarthFrog> cryojenx: Press Alt-F2 and type "kdesu partitionmanager".
<vbgunz> I think my trashcan functionality just had an aneurysm. Everytime I try to delete something I get a "Trash has reached it's maximum size, clean up manually" *but* when I go to ~/.local/share/Trash, both the files and info directories are empty. Whats happening?
<eagles0513875> cryojenx: you need to format it as ext4 as mac osx has its own partition table which is different then what linux uses
<cryojenx> thx
<eagles0513875> cryojenx: hopefully you wont have any issues like me with it since its external
<eagles0513875> :( had a nightmare getting lucid installed on my 2tb internal
<cryojenx> hmm, looks like i dont have partition manager
<DarthFrog> cryojenx: Use System Settings/Add or Remove Software to install it. It's also called KDE Partition Editor.
<cryojenx> gotcha
<DarthFrog> Make that: KDE Partition Manager, not Editor. :-)
<vbgunz> whats going on with my trash can. it is empty and I cannot send anything to it. its capacity is set at 45gb. there is nothing in there! I cannot trash anything anymore. I get told to manually remove the trash *but* why?
<Marco___> hi everybody, did you ever get an error on KWin at startup? After I get that error, I can't type anything
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: I don't have an answer for you but you could try using filelight to see where the space is being consumed.
<DT[AtWork]> ohh, zophar has gens for linux :D
<cryojenx> that's odd, in the partition manager, all the menu items are greyed out
<DarthFrog> cryojenx: Did you have to give your password?  Chances are it doesn't have root privileges.
<cryojenx> hmm, i used sudo
<olivier__> Hi everybody i've got a silly question : why okular doesn't have any menu bar ? And if there is one how can i show it ?
<vbgunz> DarthFrog: I don't really have a space issue. My trash can is empty ~/.local/share/Trash and in its own properties dialog report 0 data. I shouldn't be seeing this dialog but I am and it is making trashing stuff a pain in the anus :/
<DT[AtWork]> olivier__: View -> Toolbars if i'm not mistaken
<Marco___> Also the position of the windows (i.e. Konsole) are messed up
<vbgunz> DT[AtWork]: he dont have the toolbar
<DarthFrog> cryojenx: Did you click on the drive you wish to use?
<DT[AtWork]> the alt button or right click on up top
<cryojenx> Darthfrog: ya, and i rightclick and the new partition table is also greyed out
<vbgunz> olivier__: try Ctrl+M
<olivier__> DT[AtWork]: ^^ thanks but actually i don't see the menu view so how to do this ?
<olivier__> vbgunz: ok i try
<DarthFrog> cryojenx: Sorry, don't know.  Is there any free space available on the drive?  Try clicking on that.
<Marco___> ...
<olivier__> vbgunz: ok thanks a lot that's correct.
<vbgunz> good stuff
<cryojenx> oh duh... I still had the thing mounted
<DarthFrog> cryojenx: :-)
<cryojenx> lol
<cryojenx> DarthFrog: Thanks for the help, now it's working
<Marco___> so, I guess nobody had this problem...
<DarthFrog> vbgunz:  Try issuing a "du -csh" command in your .local directory and verify that it is empty.  Perhaps you have a hidden file(s) there.
<DarthFrog> cryojenx: Have fun.
<vbgunz> DarthFrog: good stuff. its at 175mb *but* should be capable of holding 45gb
<vbgunz> I'll dig into it
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: Is the file system full?
<vbgunz> DarthFrog: sorry, it's 244K
<DarthFrog> That's pretty empty. :-)
<vbgunz> no, I have 296gb free at home and 46gb free at the root
<jcgs> hey
<jcgs> erm, I'm having some problems with network manager, It didn't recover after a filed resume, and now all it says is "Network Management Disabled" where there should be a menu
<jcgs> does anyone have any ideas?
<DT[AtWork]> i am -this- close to deleting crunchbang and going back to KDE -_-
<DT[AtWork]> actually, no. doing it right fricken now
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: Is there any way you might have switched to a different location for Trash?
<vbgunz> DarthFrog: I have no idea really
<olimpico> Apparently after the update from 9.14 to 10.04 akonadi server finds some errors on Mysql, when running Kontact. Can anyone please help me to correct these errors?
<vbgunz> I was removing files earlier just easy. I didn't explicitly make any changes
<benutzer> hallo ich habe mich an folgende anleitung gehalten: http://blog.fitzer.org/linux/canon-pixma-mx860-mit-ubuntu-linux-verwenden/ um meinen netzwerkdrucker benutzen zu können, das letzte mal hat es super funktioniert und eine neue auswahlmöglichkeit bijn oder so ist erschienen  und der drucker ließ sich verwenden, wenn ich jetzt nach der installation über die druckereinrichtung den drucker hinzufügen möchte ist die möglichkeit nichtmehr
<benutzer>  da, was kann ich tun?
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: Use filelight to visually check filesizes, disk usage, etc.
<DT[AtWork]> !de benutzer
<DarthFrog> !de | benutzer
<ubottu> benutzer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
 * DT[AtWork] fail
<DT[AtWork]> ok, gonna reboot and play in KDE for the rest of the day
<vbgunz> DarthFrog: filelight tells me 0B when I point it to ~/.local/share/Trash
<BluesKaj> jcgs, open /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf as root and make sure the line : managed=true , is not false
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: OK, time to report a bug.
<jcgs> it's true
<BluesKaj> ok
<vbgunz> hey DarthFrog, can you do me a favor? can you visit trash:/ in your file manager, can you right click anywhere within the window and go to properties. what are your permissions? who has read, write, exc privileges?
<amine> hello
<BluesKaj> jcgs, lemme looks ome more , there's fix , but ii just need to consult some of my stored solutions ...bbiab
<jcgs> the reason i'm actually online is because i edited a configuration file somewhere
<jcgs> but all my apllications seem to think i'm offline all the time
<cryojenx> Lol, want some fun? Accidentally tell Back In Time to backup your /sys directory... oy!
<amine> Why I Can't Get NEw Themes Online
<amine> Why I Can't Get NEw Themes Online
<ubuntu__> necesito ayuda
<[GuS]> Hi guys, since Kubuntu 9.10 i an having characters encoding problems with only k3b (spanish): http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/5277/k3b.png the weid thing is that only happens with that app and not in every part of it. Example: in the menu bar does not happen
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: 700
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: and the files & info dirs under Trash are also 700.
<ubuntu__> my kubuntu not boot a reboot ..
<ubuntu__> ?
<vbgunz> OMG. really. this is nuts. YO my trashcan broke. I cannot move anything to trash and my trashcan is empty. this just happened and I even pulled a Windows reboot to no avail. this is nuts nutty. what is going on?
<vbgunz> I think I finally solved my trash problem. ~/.local/share/Trash/metadata reported this [Cached]Size=18446744073709551590 ... not sure what that number means but really? anyhow, I removed that file and my trash can is working again
<DarthFrog> vbgunz: Well done.  That's good news.
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, you can also restore it from the add widgets option
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: not sure what you mean?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, I lost the trashcan , so I just opened add widgets in the panel and added it from there
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: sorry bro, that wasn't my problem. I had the eeriest problem of not being able to delete a single file on my system anymore. I kept getting a dialog about manually emptying the trashcan but it was already empty. it just turned out the metadata file needed to be removed. at least that way I got my trachcan functionality back
<BluesKaj> oh yeah vbgunz , that bug  happens when trying to remove large files without write permissions
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: not sure what it was but it was my demon for about 30 minutes or so
<vbgunz> heh, its all good now. makes you really wonder though how important the things you don't notice really are.
<dErzOnk> hi, where i can get help with installing a game at kubuntu? (i'm just new to Linux and want to install UT99 but can't get it right...)
<BluesKaj> dErzOnk, http://www.filefront.com/
<BluesKaj> dErzOnk, or do you already have the game ready to install ?
<dErzOnk> well yes - i have a windows installation... but i'm not very sure about the version...
<dErzOnk> i tried this: paul@my2234:~/Downloads/UT$ sh ut-install-436-goty.run
<dErzOnk> Verifying archive integrity...tail: „+6“ kann nicht zum Lesen geöffnet werden: No such file or directory
<dErzOnk> Error in check sums 416648479 1835706998
<dErzOnk> and i'm like WTF! (sorry but i understand a shit of linux i just have it 6 hours)...
<BluesKaj> dErzOnk, open a terminal and do: cd ~/Downloads/UT$ sh ut-install-436-goty.run , then do ./UT$ sh ut-install-436-goty.run
<BluesKaj> dErzOnk, you'll find the terminal in the kmenu / system /konsole (terminal)
<dErzOnk> bash: cd: /home/paul/Downloads/UT$: No such file or directory
<dErzOnk> bash is a terminal right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> are you typing bash?
<dErzOnk> yes...
<marco___> hello
<BluesKaj> don't
<powerinside> I roughly upgraded my distro kubuntu 9 to 10 and now when I reboot into it, I only get into the linux shell.. no GUI's
<marco___> is it necessary to upgrade 9.10's libraries before upgrading to 10.04?
<BluesKaj> find the terminal like said above, de
<BluesKaj> dErzOnk
<Traveler7> hello
<dErzOnk> yes?
<BluesKaj> find the terminal like said above, dErzOnk
<Traveler7> KNetworkManager says its UNMANAGED. I tried checking out /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and the managed is set as TRUE :/
<Traveler7> it's frustrating
<dErzOnk> kmenue->prgramms->system->Terminal
<BluesKaj> Traveler7, open NetworkManager.state in the run command box, alt+f2
<dErzOnk> then its black windows : waiting for input...
<Traveler7> BluesKaj: I'm at an internet cafe, couldn't ask for help from home my PC is offline. What do I do after that?
<BluesKaj> Traveler7 ,make sure networkmanager is enabled
<DarthFrog> bash is not a terminal, it is a shell, or a command interpreter.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, let's not split hairs with ppl who are
<BluesKaj> in linux for only 6 hrs
<DarthFrog> You have a point.
<DarthFrog> :-)
<dErzOnk> if i go:  kmenue->prgramms->system->Terminal  it says "bash" i know that there are diffrent shells around but really izt's the first one i can open....
<BluesKaj> but DarthFrog you are correct :)...it's  a red herring at this point
<Hatl> hi! since update to lucid my monitor doesn't go to standby after the configured time. any suggestions?
<dErzOnk> cd ~/Downloads/UT$ sh ut-install-436-goty.run
<BluesKaj> dErzOnk, kmenu/system/Konsole, choose that
<DarthFrog> dErzOnk: Don't worry about it.  Bash is the shell running in that Terminal.  You don't need to type "bash".
<dErzOnk> paul@my2234:~$ cd ~/Downloads/UT$ sh ut-install-436-goty.run
<dErzOnk> bash: cd: /home/paul/Downloads/UT$: No such file or directory
 * BluesKaj begins t
<BluesKaj> to lose more hair
<dErzOnk> LOL
<dErzOnk> i don't understand...
<BluesKaj> dErzOnk, you must type the whole foldername as i said above
<BluesKaj> or copy and paste it
<dErzOnk> i open that terminal and put in what u said, then enter and says wrong directory... or file...
<DarthFrog> dErzOnk: try "cd ~/Downloads" then "ls" to see what is there.
<ubuntu__> i need help in spanish
<DarthFrog> !es | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dErzOnk> paul@my2234:~/Downloads/UT$ ls
<dErzOnk> AUTORUN.INF  Extras  LOGS  MUSIC            SETUP.EXE  SYSTEM     TEXTURES                 ut-install-436.run
<dErzOnk> DIRECTX7     HELP    MAPS  NETGAMESUSA.COM  SOUNDS     SYSTEM400  ut-install-436-goty.run  WEB
<dErzOnk> paul@my2234:~/Downloads/UT$
<FloodBotK2> dErzOnk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu__> thank
<dErzOnk> LOL
<dErzOnk> k i found folder i think....
<DarthFrog> dErzOnk: You might trigger the floodbot if you do that again.
<DarthFrog> dErzOnk: If you do, you may be banned from the channel temporarily.
<DarthFrog> !pastebin | dErzOnk
<ubottu> dErzOnk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> dErzOnk, right click on that folder, choose properties , click on 'make executable"
<dErzOnk> BlueesKaj in the Terminal window?
<BluesKaj> dErzOnk, in your downloads folder , click on the game folder
<Breetai> I don't know quite how to say this. Has anyone else been having problems with web browsers and flash slowing the system down. My performance has been horrible with lucid. Just running a web browser (firefox, opera, chrome) will often bring the system to a standstill when watching youtube or hulu. It may take an hour or two to happen, but once it does, it only take minutes for it to be a problem again. Even with 4 gigs of RAM. Thi
<Breetai> s is on a machine that has run Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty and Karmic just fine.
<BluesKaj> right click , de
<BluesKaj> dErzOnk,
<dErzOnk> in dolphin not shell right?
<BluesKaj> dolphicn yes , sorry
<dErzOnk> np, thanks - well werer is "make executable" ?
<dErzOnk> atm i'm at dolphin rightclick folder-> proterties->1.Tab
<BluesKaj> dErzOnk, choose permissions, check make exec
<dErzOnk> (damn my kubuntu is english)...
<dErzOnk> k think it's now something like 777
<BluesKaj> dErzOnk, you may need to right click on the actual application, then choose permissions , make exec
<dErzOnk> hmpf, i can make the whole folder 777 but whats the application? the files inside? anyway thanlks so far... i have to go... at least i learned a bit ;)
<rork> dErzOnk: you're trying to install ut and allready have a windows install on another partition?
<dErzOnk> i have a DualBoot, so yes i have UT already installed - but i think i tried fresh setup... with install files.. (setup.exe)
<rork> dErzOnk: you can actually just copy from windows and patch it: http://neuralyte.org/~joey/tmp/ut_win_to_lin.tgz
<dErzOnk> hmmm rork that sounds good - but what i do with this arcive?  and how do i start UT then xD?
<dErzOnk> i guess i extract all the stuff from archive into same folder ut is installed?!...
<rork> dErzOnk: copy your windows install to a local folder, copy all the files in the archive over it overwriting all the files
<rork> dErzOnk: I suggest to have a separate directory for linux, some of the core packages might be different
<rork> dErzOnk: you can start it with the command `./ut` from the ut base directory, you can also make a shortcut in the menu to there ofcourse
<Fieldy> hi I'm trying to update to 10.04, I follow the prompts, i get a text box telling me some notes, and then a window that says "downloading additional package files". after 10 minutes of doing nothing, i closed and tried again. i'm on my fourth time now of zero progress there. my dns and networking works fine in all manners. any ideas? i've waited at least 10 minutes between tries.
<dErzOnk> YEAH rork! gj man worked...
<dErzOnk> seen first UT stuff well its slow like hell but a good start ;)
<dErzOnk> hmmmmmmmm
<rork> dErzOnk: nice, did you install your graphics drivers?
<djustice> Fieldy: change mirrors
<dErzOnk> now its stuck the into is running but cancels UT when i press ESC
<dErzOnk> no rork think that i need update my gfx drivers,,,
<Fieldy> djustice: okay, how do I do that?
<dErzOnk> rork are u familiar with UT? cause it quits with this line: Case-insensitive search: udemo -> ..\System\Udemo.u
<rork> dErzOnk: I'm very familiar with UT, can you paste everything it put out to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<BluesKaj> rork, whynot just use the app he already has and run ./UT.... in the terminal ...i think the problem he's having is the path to the actual application.run is wrong.
<BluesKaj> or the name is mispelled somehow
<rork> BluesKaj: no, the problem he had is the the ut installer expects another POSIX version and the current version is not backwards compatible, you have to `export _POSIX2_VERSION=199209` to get rid of the ".tail: +6 can't open for reading: No such file or directory" message and even then actually installing it can be quite difficult. Making a copy and patching it is a lot easier.
<BluesKaj> rork, ok good, glad you could help :)
<Fieldy> djustice: i changed the mirror (i let it find the best one) in software sources but I still have the issue.
<Fieldy> 'm trying to update to 10.04, I follow the prompts, i get a text box telling me some notes, and then a window that says "downloading additional package files". after 10 minutes of doing nothing, i closed and tried again. i'm on my fourth time now of zero progress there. my dns and networking works fine in all manners. any ideas? i've waited at least 10 minutes between tries. i did change the mirror (i let it select the best) in software sour
<Fieldy> ces, no change. rebooting didn't help either.
<kyote48> man I am so frustrated by kbuntu ................
<swapy> hello guys
<swapy> i am absolutely new to kubuntu      tried to install firefox using default installer but it says its already insatlled              and i saw that firefox isnt coming in search
<hax991> hi
<swapy> hi
<swapy> i am absolutely new to kubuntu      tried to install firefox using default installer but it says its already insatlled              and i saw that firefox isnt coming in search
<FloodBotK2> swapy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hax991> in spanish?
<BluesKaj> swapy, lookin the kmenu/internet FF should be there
<Mamarok> !es | hax991
<Mamarok> hm, where's the bot again?
<swapy> there it shows mozilla firefox broweser installer
<swapy> and i clicked on it and it says already installed
<BluesKaj> ok swapy , alt+f2 , type Firefox
<Mamarok> hax991: please got to #kubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es for Spanish
<ubottu> hax991: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<swapy> now it works thanks
<swapy> :)
<swapy> i have used ubuntu there i saw software center      where is it in kubuntu??
<Mamarok> swapy: it is not, but you can install it. There is SystemSettings -> Install/remove software in Kubuntu, no need for the sofwarecenter
<swapy> sad will have to search for packages
<kleopatra> Hallo, mit welchem Befehl kann ich herausfinden, welche Java Virtual Machine bei mir Standarmäßig läuft?
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kleopatra> so if u plz could answer my question or am i sipposed to repeat in english?
<swapy> yes
<swapy> english
<kleopatra> what command tells me what java virtual machine is standard on my system?
<swapy> java --version
<kleopatra> do i need to start some java program first? beacause if i type that, i just get the error couldt create virtual machine
<kleopatra> to be exact: Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<cryojenx> Here's an interesting challenge. I'd like to get the eject key on my Mac Pro working in Lucid. I tried using pommed but it didnt seem to do anything
<swapy> kleopatra: no just type that command in terminal
<swapy> hey i am really sorry
<kleopatra> sry swapy its only one -
<swapy> kleopatra: its ava -version
<dmitrij> Hello people. I have a question about which I haven't found sth specific in google :) The one: I cannot set up sound system properly. At all. First of all, Skype interrupts all sounds in the system
<swapy> its java -version
<swapy> not double -
<kleopatra> i see =)
<swapy> try now
<kleopatra> can u tell me how to set a system property system-wide? i want to change the default look and feel to nimbus, ow can i do that?
<speedvin_> hey does someone here use wine from ppa
<speedvin_> ?
<kleopatra> before i forget its openjdk
<dmitrij> if someone is familiar with sound issues please contact me maybe in private to discuss
<swapy> kleopatra: ok wait
<kleopatra> swapy: no need anymore
<kleopatra> i found swing.property file
<kleopatra> swapy: thank u, ive found everything i needed
<swapy> kleopatra: nice
<kleopatra> but i have another really big problem: when i hit the arrow-keys in VI it dowsnt move but writes the letters A B C D, what the hell is that?
<kleopatra> onle in insert-mode
<swapy> didnt try myself
<BluesKaj> !pm | dmitrij
<ubottu> dmitrij: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kleopatra> swapy: need to install vim
<BluesKaj> dmitrij, check alsamixer in the terminal, makw sure all ctrls are up and no MMs are in their boxes
<dmitrij> Okay, here's the problem. Sound system seems completely disorganized. Skype mutes every other application, amarok does not react on PCM volume control, only on Front
<swapy> kleopatra: http://www.vim.org/download.php
<dmitrij> jack sensing works until you touch front volume bar
<swapy> BluesKaj: now i want to install vlc media player but when i search in kpackage kit i get nothing
<BluesKaj> skype will do that if you autorun it at start
<dmitrij> BluesKaj: but I run it only manually
<BluesKaj> swapy, sudo aptitude install vlc , in the terminal
<dmitrij> no pulseaudio installed, I just use alsa
<BluesKaj> ok, but it will mute everything when it's running,  dmitrij
<BluesKaj> skype that is
<dmitrij> I have asus k40ab laptop, via audio chip
<dmitrij> BluesKaj: the interesting thing is that it didn't last time I logged in
<BluesKaj> so if you want to listen to music , exit skype
<dmitrij> everything worked
<goodtime> ty BluesKaj
<goodtime> for the vlc
<dmitrij> ah yes, and when I launch Amarok, it mutes audacious
<dmitrij> everything mutes everything
<dmitrij> I don't think it's normal
<dmitrij> phonon seems to ignore PCM
<dmitrij> like every part of the system uses it's own volume control
<BluesKaj> dmitrij, in sys/settings/multimedia/music make sure your soundcard is default
<dmitrij> it is, actually it's the only option
<dmitrij> maybe I shold try pulseaudio? =/
<BluesKaj> ok, dunno then
<BluesKaj> yeah, you can always purge it , if it doesn't help, but your prob sounds like bug to me
<swapy> BluesKaj: can i get software center in kubuntu? anyway out?
<michael_> i have an odd problem with the latest amarok. it won't save ratings for certain songs. it works if i delete my amarok folder but then i lose all my ratings, etc.
<michael_> i've set permissions to all subfolders and files appropriately too
<michael_> i just noticed that if i run amarok as root, ratings work
<michael_> weird
<aeonoris> I added a couple of repository sources from launchpad, but whenever I try to sudo apt-get update it just gives me a 404 error: http://pastebin.org/240392
<kleopatra> Hmm its me again, my sound doesnt work anymore, and it often breaks ... what can i do? cat /proc/asound/cards
<kleopatra>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<kleopatra>                       HDA Intel at 0xfdff4000 irq 22
<kleopatra>  1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI
<kleopatra>                       HDA ATI HDMI at 0xfdefc000 irq 17
<FloodBotK2> kleopatra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> aeonoris, give us the actual launchpad deb repos instead of the errors, so we can check it
<BluesKaj> aeonoris, copy and paste the deb from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<aeonoris> BluesKaj: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<aeonoris> BluesKaj: There's also a deb-src that is otherwise identical
<aeonoris> Oh, huh.  I guess they don't have Lucid yet, which makes sense.  If I used the Karmic debs, would anyting likely go horribly wrong?
<yunus> #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> aeonoris, of course they have lucid debs , but I'm wondering about the mobile designation ...that doesn't seem to fit
<aeonoris> BluesKaj: This is a laptop that I am working on, trying to get 3d accel working via a guide I am following.  I don't see the lucid debs.
<BluesKaj> which graphics card aeonoris ?
<BluesKaj> yeah , laptop here too ,but never saw a mobile repos before
<aeonoris> BluesKaj: GMA 500
<raindog> life=42 in krunner.   Any other easter eggs in krunner that I'm missing?
<aeonoris> BluesKaj: It's a PPA team or something named "ubuntu-mobile", I think.
<suzy_> Hi All, Kubuntu 10.04 LTS does not show files in ftp connections when using Konqueror, Dolphin, or krusader.  Works fine using a terminal though.  Is this a bug?
<BluesKaj> aeonoris, i have the Intel mobile 4 and dri and 3d are working here witht default kernel source driver
<BluesKaj> suzy_, try sftp
<aeonoris> BluesKaj: This laptop is a netbook, it doesn't have any GFX memory and it isn't really made to have 3d accel in the first place, but a guides (which are made for Jaunty, admittedly) say that it is possible
<suzy_> BluesKaj: thanks, sftp works fine, it's vanilla ftp connections that show just an empty window following the connection to the server.
<BluesKaj> suzy_, hmm, share problem maybe ...din't mean to get your hopes up , I just use smb client and ssh on our network..yours is obviously more advanced .
<suzy_> Thanks BluesKaj, this is no share problem with the server.  I have tried a number of different ftp servers and I cannot see anything once I connect to them.  No problem if I connect using the ftp client using CLI.  The problem seems to be with the KDE applications.
<suzy_> Has any of you guys been able to connect to a ftp server and browse files and directories using Konqueror, Dolphin, etc?
<suzy_> This is not a user access rights issue either.  It won't show anything whether I connect on anonymous ftp connections or as a normal user with ftp access.
<rc> hola
<Guest66062> hols
<Guest66062> hola
<Guest66062> alguien habla español??
<ToraToraTora> HDMI audio is not working! aplay -l won't show the HDMI anymore as I accidentally selected forget it from the annoying popup.
<MilitantPotato> I upgraded to Intrepid, I have KDE and Gnome installed, when I login to KDE, there's some sort of splash screen that never goes away.  If I log into a gnome session the same splash screen appears but goes away after the desktop has loaded.  How do I stop this splash screen from grabbin the desktop?
<Bucky> hi. each time i logon kde wallet manager asks for kwallet'pwd to gain the wireless pwd
<Bucky> going out for a pizza ;-). if you have a suggestion write it down, i'll read on my return
<PeterDrop> sometimes my pc freeze and i have to reboot, where i can find some error report?
<m_tadeu> hi  everyone....my laptop is rebooting by itselt....doesn't even go to the shutdown sequence...
<rork> Bucky: you can set a blank password in kwallet, then it won't ask you for it
<rork> PeterDrop: you can find most logs in /var/logs I don't know about your problem but syslog or Xorg*.log might do it for you
<rork> m_tadeu: maybe you can also find a clue in /var/logs/syslog
<m_tadeu> got nothing from there...weird is the system locks for a couple of seconds    and jumps to the bios startup
<koni> hi, I get 3 zombie process: nepomukservices <defunct>, kded4 <defunct> and firefox-bin <defunct>
<koni> running kubuntu 10.04 any ideas?
<koni> 2.6.32-22-generic i686
<Ginbuntu> does is my battery life shorter in kubuntu compared to Ubuntu?
<Ginbuntu> does kde4 use more battery than gnome?
<dmitrij> hello again
<Ginbuntu> does kde4 use more battery than gnome?
<dmitrij> who knows how to resolve phonon problem with several audistreams?
<faissal> hi
<dmitrij> hmmm
<dmitrij> it seems to be an alsa problem
<dmitrij> when i do aplay -D default file.wav i hear nothing
<dmitrij> aplay -D hw:0,0 works
<dmitrij> but with hissing sound in headphones, like static or sth. it remains after i stop playing
<dmitrij> and disappears after i play test sound from multimedia settings
<dmitrij> any ideas?
<milana> Hi. I need help. Avatars in my contact list in Kopete is sudenly too small. Tiny. Anybody knows what should I do?
<Monch_Armenia> stex hay ka?
<rork> !en | Monch_Armenia
<ubottu> Monch_Armenia: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rork> if you want help in some other language please let us know, we might find you the correct channel
<milana> Hi. I need help. Avatars in my contact list in Kopete is sudenly too small. Tiny. Anybody knows what should I do?
<phoenix___> anyone using konqueror or rekonq
<Martiini> What dimension do we , humans on earth, exist in ??
<slow-motion> n8
<Silvestra> hi!!
<Silvestra> I need help!!
<crooks3o6> You can just ask your question...  no to to seek permission first
<eduardo> why does command dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg doesnt work on ubuntu 10.04?
<eduardo> I wanna change the xorg driver
<Fazer2> hi, I just installed Kubuntu 10.04 and found it annoying that every window is maximized, even dialogs are shown on fullscreen
<Fazer2> how can it be fixed?
<Fazer2> Netbook Edition
<crooks3o6> Fazer2: Try disabling window grouping
<Fazer2> crooks3o6: where can I disable it?
<crooks3o6> Fazer2: System Settings > Window Behavior > Window Behavior > Advanced > Uncheck 'Automatically group similar windows'
<Fazer2> crooks3o6: it's already disabled
<henkka-> hey
<henkka-> when starting some applications I get a "root required" message
<henkka-> im using kubuntu 10.04 how can i login as root?
<Fazer2> henkka-: what applications?
<henkka-> gparted
<Fazer2> henkka-: that's alright
<Fazer2> henkka-: it should ask you to type in your password
<henkka-> yea that's how it usually oes
<henkka-> but this time it just says i've to login asroot
<Fazer2> henkka-: alternatively, you can run it from terminal with sudo gparted
<henkka-> Root privileges are required for running GParted
<henkka-> kk thx
<henkka-> humm
<henkka-> that's weird
<Fazer2> henkka-: why is it weird?
<henkka-> error likethis: error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceAlreadyLocked: The interface org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage is already exclusively locked either by someone else or it's already locked by yourself
<henkka-> sorry i could've used pastebin.. but figured it would be 1 line anyway
<henkka-> =D
<Fazer2> henkka-: looks like you have to unmount your partitions
<crooks3o6> It likely won't let you change the partition table while it's mounted.
<henkka-> ?
<Fazer2> henkka-: you cannot modify partition while it is being used
<Fazer2> henkka-: you best run gparted from kubuntu live
<henkka-> but im not using the partition that i was planning on formatting
<henkka-> and last time i tried that it worked fine
<henkka-> im just wondering why this time it's like this
<crooks3o6> open a shell and type mount.  check to see if that partition is mounted.
<henkka-> a shell?
<crooks3o6> hit alt+f2 and type xterm
<henkka-> ok
<henkka-> so what now?
<crooks3o6> type mount
<crooks3o6> look to see if the partition you wanted to 'format' is listed
<henkka-> quite a bit of stuff was listed but
<henkka-> i dont think any of that was the partition
<henkka-> actually ther was some
<henkka-> 1 linem says like this
<crooks3o6> Do you know which partition you're trying to change?  /dev/sdX#
<henkka-> /dev/sda5 on /sad type ext4 (rw)
<henkka-> yea it's that one
<crooks3o6> /dev/sda5 on /sad type ext4 (rw)   <---  You want to change this one?
<henkka-> yea
<henkka-> it's empty
<henkka-> but for some rason i cant copy anything into that
<henkka-> or make a folder
<henkka-> so i thought i'll format it again
<crooks3o6> ok
<crooks3o6> type sudo umount /dev/sda5
<henkka-> ok
<henkka-> in terminal?
<crooks3o6> yea
<henkka-> not xterm
<crooks3o6> xterm is a terminal
<henkka-> oh
<henkka-> so what's the difference bvetween
<henkka-> xterm and terminal?
<crooks3o6> nothing worth mentioning
<henkka-> i did that and it says
<henkka-> command not found
<crooks3o6> did you type umount or unmount?
<henkka-> unmount
<crooks3o6> the command is umount
<henkka-> oh
<crooks3o6> :P
<henkka-> why on earth?
<crooks3o6> I know...
<henkka-> that's just not very smart 8)
<henkka-> anyway let's see if this works now
<crooks3o6> That will unmount the partion...   you should be able to issue the command sudo gparted /dev/sda5
<crooks3o6> and edit the partion..   I think anyway..   I don't use gparted so I'm not entirely sure
<Fazer2> henkka-: you will notice lots of commands seem to make no sense at first
<henkka-> well
<henkka-> it's not about seeming or not seeming :D
<henkka-> simply abbreviating "unmount" which is a word to "umount" which saves 1 letter is not very bright
<henkka-> and is not a word D0
<henkka-> =D
<Fazer2> henkka-: I have to agree on that one ;-)
<henkka-> kk thx
<henkka-> i managed to format the partition now
<henkka-> =)
#kubuntu 2010-05-16
<Buddha> Does anyone here use Lucid Lynx netbood edition and if so, does it work well?
<Buddha> I have Win 7 starter on this netbook I just bought and want to dual boot and test out this new netbook version of kubuntu
<e_t_> Buddha: I used 9.10 KNE, and it worked quite well. I suspect Lucid is an improvement, though I haven't personally tested it.
<Buddha> Is the only real difference from the standard distro that it is more suited for smaller resolutions?
<Buddha> The site only mentions that as the difference
<e_t_> The gui is pretty radically different. That is part of what makes it suitable for lower resolutions.
<Buddha> Would it be difficult to dual boot with that and windows, and to remove it later if I didn't like it? Being that I have a netbook, my copy of Win7 is not on CD or anything, so if something breaks and I have to remove linux, windows has to stay intact
<Buddha> no way to reinstall it lol
<Buddha> I know I can dual boot easily on desktop
<Buddha> but not sure about a netbook
<e_t_> Personally, I wouldn't shed any tears over the loss of 7 starter. It's pretty crippled (on purpose). You can't even change the desktop wallpaper.
<Buddha> Yeah I know what you mean, it's pathetic. I had to install a third party agent to change the wallpaper.
<Buddha> I've just had issues int he past with getting wireless and things to work on linux
<Buddha> I didn't want to mess up my backup plan.
<e_t_> Put the netbook iso on a USB drive with unetbootin or the USB image writer. Then you can boot up the live environment and see if everything works, without installing anything.
<avihay>  I had to install a third party agent to change the wallpaper. now that's progress for ya
<e_t_> As I said, it's crippled on purpose, to encourage you to buy ($$$) a higher version of Windows. I think it could be great marketing for Linux.
<Buddha> Those two things you mentioned, where would I find them?
<nerdy_kid> anyone noticed that the context menu for dolphin is slow?
<e_t_> Are you running (K)Ubuntu on a computer now?
<Buddha> Yeah, Windows 7 Starter is completely useless.
<Buddha> No, not at the moment.
<Buddha> All I have is this netbook
<Buddha> Desktop is out of commission
<e_t_> Do a google search for unetbootin. It's a program for both Linux and Windows that lets you put ISO images onto USB drives and makes them bootable. Just add your own ISO image (i.e. kubuntu netbook) and go.
<poyntz> plasma-desktop stuffed up on the lucid upgrade
<poyntz> so i installed some thing called kde-netbook
<poyntz> which gave me an interface
<poyntz> but i can't customize or change anything
<poyntz> how can I fix this?
<poyntz> did plasma desktop stuff up for anyone else when they upraded?
<harjot> how do i get midi working on my laptop
<harjot> ?
<harjot> poyntz: plasma didnt even installed when i upgraded
<PeterDrop> any idea why pulseaudio crachme a lot my pc?
<poyntz> harjot, i
<poyntz> harjot: i'm confused cause I can't customize anymore
<poyntz> harjot: for instance I can't add an application launcher to the menu
<harjot> thats cause its netbook
<poyntz> so is netbook the new plasma-destop?
<harjot> install the full lucid from a cd
<harjot> it will work
<harjot> poyntz: my kubuntu upgrade was completely messed up
<harjot> no
<harjot> its a skimmed down version of kubuntu
<harjot> netbook kubuntu is the distribution your on?
<poyntz> i think so
<poyntz> plasma acquired a bug after upgrade
<poyntz> so i installed plasma-netbook and kubuntu-netbook
<poyntz> which gives me access to a limited GUI
<harjot> thatss netbook version of everything
<poyntz> ahh k
<harjot> Just reinstall from scratch
<poyntz> :/
<harjot> lucid has upgrading problems
<poyntz> could I uninstall and reinstall kubuntu-deskto
<poyntz> would that work?
<jensoko> poyntz someone on kubuntuforums did that  here http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107594.0
<jensoko> I can't get my netbook to start kde in either netbook or full
<jensoko> my iso of 10.04 is a few days old. Does anyone know if they change the isos when they fix bugs?
<Typos_King> dunno, I'd expect it so
<DarthFrog> Nope.
<DarthFrog> Unless they make an official point release.
<DarthFrog> The bug fixes will be available via the software updates.
<jensoko> DarthFrog So...in theory, if my install or upgrade of kubuntu 10.04 hung after login, if I could log in at a command line terminal, I could do a sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and get those bug fixes?
<DarthFrog> Yes
<DarthFrog> And instead of logging in, press Ctl-Alt-F1 to get a terminal.
<shadertest> A better idea would be to install gentoo
<poyntz> jensoko: thanks for the link but it wasn't relevant to my concern :/
<DarthFrog> Gentoo?  Spend the next month compiling your system. :-)
<bazhang> shadertest, that's not helpful
<jensoko> DarthFrog, Thank You! my Thinkpad x100e can run ubuntu 10.04 from the bootable usb liveCD, and I successfully used the usb liveCD to install kubuntu 9.10, but 9.10 is doing weird things with the video drivers, and the wireless is nonexistent. I would love to have a working kubuntu 10.04 on my netbook. This may be the way.
<DarthFrog> jensoko: Good luck.
<jensoko> poyntz: sorry about that--I thought it might help. I'm looking to do something similar--if I have to take a few extra steps to get kde and 10.04, it'll be worth it if it works
<poyntz> ok. off a hunch it could be something to do with some of the widgets we have installed being not compatible with the latest version (highly likely as this bug often results)
<poyntz> gonna reboot. see what happens..
<anirudh24seven> will there be any problems if i directly upgrade from karmic to lucid ?
<DarthFrog> anirudh24seven: Perhaps.  That's the best answer that can be given.
<DarthFrog> Likely not, though, if Karmic is running well.
<anirudh24seven> oh... i'm having a few minor problems with lucid as i upgraded directly... my friends told me later that it is better to reinstall it seperately
<shadertest> I suggest you install gentoo
<islington> anyone in here use kget?
<islington> opinions on kget?
<DarthFrog> shadertest: Why are you in a Kubuntu support channel promoting Gentoo?  I do agree that Gentoo is a fine Linux distribution for experts and suggest that your efforts would be both more rewarding and more appreciated if you expended them in a Gentoo support channel.
<chelz> i remember when KDE4 just came out it was said that the release was to get it in the hands of developers, were there any follow up posts from devs after following releases if one of those releases is meant for users?
<DarthFrog> chelz: The current release 4.4.3 is pretty good.
<InvaderZim> These last days I'm experiencing some hanging issues when a program tries to open the "GTK select file dialog". I.E. in pidgin when I click on my picture to change it, it takes about 15 seconds to open the dialog while pidgin itself hangs. On Chrome happens the same thing when using the file dialog. Any ideas to fix it?
<InvaderZim> Oh and after the first hang, the subsequent dialogs don't hang. But some time later it starts again.
<InvaderZim> kubuntu lucid
<jensoko> DarthFrog: epic fail. After upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, I used the ctrl-alt-F1 to open a terminal and ran sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and got no updates or upgrades to 10.04. My system still hangs when attempting to start services. Would I need to add a new repository to aptitude? Or is there a way I can use the command line to replace the kdesktop with gnome, because gnome seems to work fine.
<DarthFrog> Is the system connected to the net?
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DarthFrog> And then select GNOME from the login menu.
<jensoko> DarthFrog: It's connected via wired connection. I should be able to run that command. I am glad to find out there's a point of the problem, but sad to find out I'll not be able to use KDE. Yet. I'm hopeful though. Thank you once again!
<DarthFrog> jensoko: You're welcome.  Good luck and have fun.
<jensoko> Good night everyone. Hopefully some sleep will make things magically work! :)
<hceasyon__> hello everybody
<moetunes> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SandGorgon_> can i use kde wallet to store personal stuff - like bank account numbers, etc ?
<hceasyon__> hi
<hceasyon__> hello everyone
<mostafakvd> how can I connect to a windows server?
<hceasyon__> BOX
<hceasyon__> use BOX to make a WINDOWS
<hceasyon__> then connect it
<mostafakvd> hceasyon__: Excuse me for being late ! what is BOX sir?
<hceasyon__> VM
<vadi01> guys got a big problem. in kde non of my shortcut keys work...in gnome they all work automatically. any idea how to solve this?
<DarthFrog> That's a big problem?  Hmm.  more what I'd call a minor nuisance.
<vadi01> DarthFrog, ok a nuisance is a problem:((( anyway to get rid of it?
<DarthFrog> Probably.  And probably easily, too.  But I haven't a clue how to do so, don't use keyboard shortcuts myself.
<mostafakvd> hceasyon__: u mean Virtual Box or Virtual Machine?
<hceasyon__> yse
<hceasyon__> yes
<bazhang> hceasyon__, try #vbox
<mostafakvd> bazhang: I can ping a windows system but the windows can't ping me what is the problem plz
<zus> is there a channel for pidgin?
<rork> zus: #pidgin but you need to be authenticated to join there
<zus> how do i do that?
<moetunes> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<zus> im registered at freenode
<zus> i just dont know all the channels
<moetunes> if you're registered you'll be fine in #pidgin
<ForgeAus> is it just me or is UNIX itself fairly much dead? too much infighting about who owns it novel SCO, etc... ??? which makes it more like Unix is dead, long live Linux? ...
<ForgeAus> (unless you consider BSD Unix but even that is like linux a derivative)
<tsimpson> BSD is not a Linux derivative, but BSD and Linux are Unix derivatives
<ForgeAus> tsimpson right, but thats not what I said... I said BSD was a derivative of Unix (if you read it right)
<tsimpson> ForgeAus: you're right, that 'a' must have jumped in my head
<ForgeAus> which means we both agree :)
<ForgeAus> well I probably should have had a comma before it...
<ForgeAus> like linux, a derivative (or even a hyphen )
<moetunes> I thought mr torvalds wanted a mips kernel for home and linux was born
<ForgeAus> its kinda a shame Unix is dying the way it is, providing open source to linux could have been interesting for stuff like CDE and even the X-server itself!.. to see where those things would have headed...
<ForgeAus> instead it got messed up with infighting novell and SCO for who actually owns it...
<tsimpson> well unix was never open source
<ForgeAus> which is imho silly, why can't they both just get along?
<tsimpson> but open source things were developed on it
<tsimpson> ForgeAus: because SCO is pure evil
<ForgeAus> I mean sure theres lots of infighting among linux distros, but they all recognise its a mater of taste and that "you keep your distro I'll keep mine" kinda thing...
<tsimpson> like MS, but without that much money
<tsimpson> SCO is not a linux distro
<tsimpson> SCO is just a proprietary Unix vendor
<ForgeAus> was, not sure they still are
<ForgeAus> (court cases etc, novell I think got unix rights currently, I'm not sure SCO can/will still be able to sell it... )
<tsimpson> they'll just get buy licenses
<wedo> hello all
<rork> hi wedo
<wedo> how to use the java vm with seamonkey
<wedo> hi rork
<rork> !java | wedo
<ubottu> wedo: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<wedo> already i installed all Sun java and open java packages but its not working with seamonkey
<kifcaliph> hello there
<kifcaliph> I just wanna know why I can't run kate from the root terminal
<kifcaliph> is there anyone can help me please
<moetunes> afaik you should be able to
<moetunes> does   kdesu kate work from a normal konsole?
<kifcaliph> hi moetunes
<kifcaliph> thank you, but kdesu doesn't work
<moetunes> hi kifcaliph
<kifcaliph> I use su
<moetunes> for graphical stuff you should do kdesu mate
<moetunes> !kdesu
<kifcaliph> then I try to run kate it returns kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<kifcaliph> well it returns kdesu: command not found
<moetunes> ahh well try kdesudo
<moetunes> like the bot said
<kifcaliph> all I need is to edit grub.cfg I used "sudo nano" it opens the file
<kifcaliph> thank you guyz , you're very helpful
<moetunes> kifcaliph: like I said afaik kate from root terminal "should" work
<moetunes> why it doesn't...
<kifcaliph> I'll try it and I'll give you feedback
<kifcaliph> ya it worked very well, thank you moetunes
<moetunes> np - what did I do to help?
<kifcaliph> I am sorry, I am just linux user for only a month
<moetunes> np
<moetunes> we were all new to it once :]
<kifcaliph> I was trying to edit the bloated GRUB menu it makes me carazy when I boot
<kifcaliph> thank you
<moetunes> luck :]
<zus> when setting kmail under accounts>modify>security do i set it to ssl? or none for gmail?
<powerinside> Ktorrent auto starts for me in kubuntu .. how to disable that?
<moetunes> powerinside: you might have left it running when closing down one time - pick a new kde session at login
<Benkinooby> hi there. seem i messed up my lucid-upgrade some time ago. now i am with karmic, but i don't get chance to upgrade to lucid. update-notifier-kde says there are no upgrade to be done :( how can i fix that?
<moetunes> does   sudo update-manager -d   return anything?
<Benkinooby> moetunes:  it just brings up the gui-update manager and shows me a gdm update (wich i set on hold on purpose)
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> updated lately Benkinooby ?
<Benkinooby> moetunes: right now. i use aptitude.
<Benkinooby> moetunes: i onec saw the dist-update symbol in my menu-bar. but i aborted the upgrade.
<powerinside> I tried to upgrade my kubuntu 9 with ubuntu 10.04 alt CD and the install didnt go smoothly. After restart, my start screen shows "ubuntu 10.04 pixel dots like loading" and takes me to console only!! no GUI!
<Benkinooby> moetunes: seems, there is one conf-file that says: finished upgrade to lucid and the rest of the system is not upgraded.
<powerinside> How do I get back the new kubuntu 10.04's loading + gui?
<Peace-> so that is a driver problem powerinside
<moetunes> Benkinooby: does   sudo aptitude full-upgrade   return anything?
<Peace-> powerinside: your video card had some problem with the driver
<Benkinooby> moetunes: 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<moetunes> powerinside: tried   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   ?
<powerinside> thats weird because in console, i typed startx and GUI loads but why not automatically.. and the shutdown and restart buttons in kdestart is missing too
<Benkinooby> powerinside: plesae paste your /boot/grub/menu.conf to pastebin.com
<moetunes> Benkinooby: what is the "one conf-file that says: finished upgrade to lucid and the rest of the system is not upgraded" ?
<powerinside> ok wait
<Benkinooby> moetunes: this is what i think. somehow the system "thinks" it is allready upgraded....
<powerinside> Benkinnooby: /boot/grub/menu.conf does not exist
<moetunes> Benkinooby: I'm asking which file says that pls
<Benkinooby> moetunes: if i would know, i would change it. this is only my guess...
<Benkinooby> moetunes: hmmm... right now i see that there is one sources.list that has all the lucid stuff in it....
<moetunes> Benkinooby: what does   lsb_release   return?
<moetunes> if lsb is still used...
<Benkinooby> moetunes: No LSB modules are available.
<Benkinooby> uname -a
<Benkinooby> Linux box 2.6.31-21-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 24 07:28:56 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<moetunes> powerinside: it is   /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<moetunes> Benkinooby: k - what makes you think you still have karmic?
<moetunes> that's a lucid kernel afaik
<Benkinooby> moetunes: my sources.list
<Benkinooby> ?!
<Benkinooby> really?
<moetunes> Benkinooby> moetunes: hmmm... right now i see that there is one sources.list that has all the lucid stuff in it....
<moetunes> one sources.list?
<Benkinooby> moetunes: there are more... but the actual one is karmic...
<Benkinooby> i also have an other one with all that lynx stuff... let me make it the defaut one and see...
<marco___> hello, are there libraries for Skype on KPackageKit? I found only a wrapper for Python and plugins for Pidgin
<marco___> do i have to install Skype from their site?
<moetunes> Benkinooby: seems you might need to check that - apt-cache search linux
<powerinside> Benkinooby: here http://pastebin.com/94wfKmsE
<Benkinooby> marco___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#Installing%20Skype
<powerinside> and moetunes, have a look at this.. why does it ask for ubuntu cd now?? : http://i44.tinypic.com/s1t0ns.png
<mknightofwest> Hi all =)
<Benkinooby> powerinside: seems ok... i just wonder why you have quiet 2 times in line 69
<Benkinooby> moetunes: ok, there comes a lot of stuff....
<moetunes> powerinside: you have the cd listed as an install source from the upgrade - it is normal - you need to comment it out - comment is a # - in the /etc/ap/sources.list file
<moetunes> Benkinooby: looks like you're upgrading?
<Benkinooby> moetunes: let me paste it for you....
<moetunes> powerinside: /etc/apt/sources.list file sorry
<dErzOnk> hello there, someone can help me fix my grapic drivers? (it's nvidia, games not working is warsow, ut99, and i'm bloody noob in this linux)
<moetunes> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<powerinside> ok... can i simply just press OK now without inserting the disc? it will update from the internet then?
<powerinside> i mean , can i continue in the konsole
<moetunes> powerinside: you need to do an   apt-get update
<powerinside> ok
<AhmedBH> Hi,  I can't see thumbnails on KDE ! only on music videos
<powerinside> moetunes: after I comment out the CD in sources cfg?
<moetunes> powerinside: yep - any change in that file needs an update
<Benkinooby> moetunes: http://pastebin.com/KGiMhnuR
<moetunes> Benkinooby: from the number of lines it looks like an upgrade
<Benkinooby> moetunes: so it is allready upgraded?
<Benkinooby> moetunes: and only my packages are all with karmic?
<moetunes> Benkinooby: last line is for a 2.6.28 kernel... - which sources list did you make default?
<Benkinooby> moetunes: the one with karmic...
<AhmedBH> Will anyone tell me why i cant see thumbnails of any video on dolphin :)
<Benkinooby> let me make the lucid be default and see...
<moetunes> Benkinooby: sounds like it is trying to downgrade then
<Benkinooby> moetunes: after my failed upgrade to lucid, i made the sources.list to karmic again
<moetunes> AhmedBH: maybe there is no video thumbnailer installed...
<AhmedBH> oh ... so how do i download that@_@
<AhmedBH> its fine over Gnome
<moetunes> Benkinooby: get rid of the karmic sources.list mate - you are on lucid
<moetunes> I wouldn't know the video thumbnailers name - I thought it was a natural dep AhmedBH
<powerinside> Hey I so since I've attempted to upgrade kub using ubuntu , I fear some unwanted leftover ubuntu/gnome stuff... any tips on what all to remove usin apt-get? I want pure kubuntuish not pure kde
<Benkinooby> lucid is with kernel 2.6.32 and i am with 2.6.31
<AhmedBH> Thanks i remember it now moetunes
<moetunes> luck
<moetunes> :]
<AhmedBH> but thats already installed..
<Benkinooby> powerinside: better use aptitude....
<AhmedBH> uh
<moetunes> Benkinooby: that means you haven't updated lucid is all
<Benkinooby> moetunes: hahaha... now i did sudo aptitude update and got 1775 updates....
<Benkinooby> and 28167 new to install...
<moetunes> Benkinooby: with a lucid sources.list?
<Benkinooby> moetunes: j
<Benkinooby> now i am doing sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Benkinooby> moetunes: yes, with lucid sources.lsit
<moetunes> Benkinooby: I hope you delete that karmic sources.list then...
<Benkinooby> powerinside: hmm, you could uninstall all the gui stuff and reinstall kubuntu-desktop package...but this will killl all ur configs i guess...
<Benkinooby> moetunes: for now i renamed it....
<moetunes> not without --purge
<powerinside> benkinooby: not taking any risks then.. lol
<Benkinooby> powerinside: see what moetunes said... use the --purge :)
<moetunes> powerinside: it seems that kdm isn't starting for some reason
<moetunes> not the --purge!!
<Benkinooby> powerinside: i thing you will get all the gnomestuff if you remove the ubuntu-desktop stuff...
<Benkinooby> powerinside: don't puge ;)
<Benkinooby> purge
<moetunes> powerinside: ^^
<powerinside> Um.. just a sec
<powerinside> so sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop is okay?
<moetunes> powerinside: just do   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   to see if it brings anything that was missing first
<powerinside> moetunes: i just finished doing that.. lemme reboot to see if it bought back my loadings
<moetunes> k
<Benkinooby> moetunes: http://pastebin.com/bmLJkur4
<moetunes> Benkinooby: that looks like an update not os upgrade - sure it is with the lucid sources.list just to nag a bit :]
<AhmedBH> moetunes: I solved it hh
<AhmedBH> thanks tho
<moetunes> Benkinooby: no new kernel afaiksee
<moetunes> *can see
<Benkinooby> moetunes: http://pastebin.com/5XA5b1UV
<moetunes> Benkinooby: then you are upgrading lucid - well done :]
<Benkinooby> moetunes: but should i get the ***.32 kernel? i am with 31 one
<Benkinooby> now
<moetunes> Benkinooby: I would let the upgrade do it's thing first
<Benkinooby> moetunes: so i also checked what sudo aptitude dist-upgrade says... 33 conflicts....
<moetunes> Benkinooby: that sort of thing is bound to happen when you mix sources.lists
<moetunes> shouldn't have done that
<Benkinooby> :/... next time i know :P
<Benkinooby> moetunes: waht are u using for updates? gui, apt-get, aptitude ?
<moetunes> Benkinooby: I always do apt-get - old school here :]
<Benkinooby> moetunes: :D... sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<moetunes> Benkinooby: luck mate :]
<Benkinooby> moetunes: thx... to be honest i am even thinking about getting away from kde to something lighter... although i will really miss all the nice kde-stuff ... maybe to xfce or lxde... (cuz i use a netbook) ...but for sure i will always use dolphin... i like it so much...
<Benkinooby> now starting my 800MB download....
<moetunes> Benkinooby: I use fluxbox mainly here :]
<JDahl> my sound is broken in KDE after an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04. I searched the forums, but didn't find anything specific to look for.  Anyone here has experience manually configuring sound under KDE?
<Benkinooby> moetunes: i was looking at it... but when a gui doesn't come with it's own panes i feel strage... i like it, wehn everything is "fitting" together like DE do it (or pretend)... i looked at openbox, fluxbox (to me they are pretty much the same odr du you know good reasons why to choose on over the other), enlightenment, xfce, even ion... but always i return to big-fat-kde :D the only thing i don't look at is gnome... maybe i need to get
<Benkinooby>  used to windowmanagers and their modular apraoch... they can be very nice looking while being fast...
<Benkinooby> panes = panels
<Benkinooby> sorry for my horrible english
<zus> why cant i send email in kmail what is the smtp server not supporting authentication?!?!
<zus> i didnt do anything diferent than before!
<moetunes> I get upset when i boot to the desktop and it uses more then 40mb - just to get to a menu? - so I am a minimalist :]
<moetunes> mem*
<Benkinooby> moetunes: why do you prefer fluxbox over openbox or blackbox?
<moetunes> zus: did it change to ask for a password?
<Benkinooby> moetunes: and what filemanafer are you using?
<zus> i  gave it one yes
<moetunes> Benkinooby: flux has grouping,transparencey etc
<zus> im about to give up on this -
<moetunes> Benkinooby: thunar
<moetunes> zus: most don't want a password
<zus> moetunes,  its gmail, and now i dont need a pswd?
<moetunes> zus: sorry i don't do gmail - i was commenting on smtp servers in general from isps mate
<zus> moetunes,  its cool im going for lay down ill try later
<moetunes> zus: luck mate :]
<zus> moetunes,  doing my head in you know what i mean? up alll night
<moetunes> zus: it would keep me up too
<zus> moetunes,  i recieve ok but it wont send out
<moetunes> heads up zus
<moetunes> Outgoing Mail (SMTP) Server – requires TLS: smtp.gmail.com (use authentication)
<moetunes> Use Authentication: Yes
<moetunes> Use STARTTLS: Yes (some clients call this SSL)
<moetunes> Port: 465 or 587
<moetunes> Account Name: your Gmail username (including ‘@gmail.com’)
<FloodBotK2> moetunes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moetunes> Email Address: your full Gmail email address (username@gmail.com)
<zus> aye, i dont know what im typing in wrong?
<Benkinooby> moetunes: is there a use of unsing floxbox when i use all the kde apps (amarok, kopete, dolphin...)
<zus> ive check incase i got a , and not a .
<moetunes> zus: something like - Account Name: your Gmail username (including ‘@gmail.com’) - maybe?
<moetunes> Benkinooby: fluxbox has a configure option to use kde apps natively
<Miika--> hello
<Benkinooby> moetunes: byebye kde, hello fluxbox
<Miika--> How I can make lightscribe labels in kubuntu?
<moetunes> Miika--: your burner supports this?
<zus> moetunes,  oi, now thats wot im talking about thanks mate
<Miika--> moetunes: yes
<zus> Miika--,  i dont know how to lightscribe even in windows i couldnt figure it out
<Miika--> It's easy in Windows
<moetunes> Miika--: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/118705 - might help
<zus> moetunes,  now i can actually enjoy my smoke brb. and thanks
<moetunes> np :]
<kwadrobait> à ðóññêèå åñòü ?
<moetunes> looks like greek to me kwadrobait
<kwadrobait> moetunes:  i need russian support
<moetunes> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kwadrobait> thx )
<moetunes> np
<Ahox> Hi, I have problems connecting my bluetooth headset with my PC. While both hcitool and kbluetooth can find the headset, kbluetooth says it does not provide any input functionality. Any idea?
<Ahox> Also seperate question, only one app at a time can play music (vlc, firefox, dragon player, skype, etc.) I understood that alsa does support multiple sinks or am I mistaken?
<Benkinooby> moetunes: hmm... i looked cles at fluxbox... it also seems to be the most poular among all the *box WMs. so now fluxbox vs. enlightenment :P
<moetunes> !bluetooth | Ahox best I can do
<ubottu> Ahox best I can do: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<moetunes> Benkinooby: enlightenment has some pluses but is harder to set up and has less interoperability with kde apps for example
<moetunes> I find it weird
<Benkinooby> moetunes: it also seems to go deeper into the system and brings mor of it's own libaries....
<moetunes> it is fairly unique Benkinooby
<Benkinooby> moetunes: i thing best thing is to spend one week on flux and see...
<Benkinooby> and in case lubuntu gets official i will test it
<moetunes> Benkinooby: lots of links to set it up - and there is   http://fluxbox.org    for how tos
<moetunes> !lubuntu
<Benkinooby> moetunes: thx, i allrdy opened op that page long ago ;)
<moetunes> heh
<moetunes> !bot
<moetunes> !lag
<bazhang> #lubuntu
<Benkinooby> moetunes: lubuntu is ubuntu with lxde
<Benkinooby> moetunes: http://lubuntu.net/
<moetunes> :]I know mate
<Benkinooby> moetunes: ah, ok ... i was just wondering why all the !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<moetunes> ubuntu with lxde - just seeing if it was official enough for the bot to know
<Benkinooby> hahahaha
<moetunes> and the bot does know...
<Twey> Oooh, LXDE logo is pretty
<Benkinooby> hahahahaha
<Benkinooby> pretty what? ;)
<moetunes> the logo looks nice
<Benkinooby> i don't like it.. but this shall not be a problem...
<moetunes> I never took to lxde myself
<hofoen> i need some help
<hofoen> how can i extract multiple zip files to one folde
<moetunes> hofoen: in konsole   cd to the folder and use unzip is how i would do it
<Benkinooby> moetunes: "took"?
<moetunes> it never grabbed me - I found it not to my liking etc
<Benkinooby> k
<Benkinooby> afk
<hofoen> they need to be extracted to one folder, but the unzip creates different folder for every file
<moetunes> hofoen: they are created in folders so of course - man unzip might have an option
<moetunes> hofoen: the -d option looks promising
<hofoen> yep, it works
<hofoen> i forgot to add the '' the first time
<hofoen> thank you
<moetunes> np ;]
<bartol> Hi everyone, can anyone point me in the direction of an opensource project using QTJambi?
<moetunes> bartol: http://qtjambi.sourceforge.net/
<moetunes> first in google search...
<bartol> I'm actually looking for projects implementing qtjambi :)
<Mamarok> bartol: why not ask the developers of Qt Jambi? -> http://sourceforge.net/project/memberlist.php?group_id=296327
<Mamarok> they might know better than we do
<moetunes> bartol: http://freshmeat.net/tags/qt - has a few too
<bartol> Thanks!
<bartol> Seems like most of them are C++ as expected
<Mamarok> bartol: well, Jambi are just Java bidings for C++, what did you expect?
<bartol> I don't know. I was hoping there would be a nice project out there somewhere to practice using QT with java. I'm not very familiar with C++ yet.
<Ahox> Hi, is there some way to make non-qt apps use phonon or its backend?
<Mamarok> Ahox: not that I know of, no
<Mamarok> but maybe ask in #phonon
<Ahox> Currently I can either use sound with a kde (sry, not qt) app or another app... kind of anoying
<Mamarok> bartol: Qt is a C++ framework
<Ahox> Mamarok,  thnx, I will do that
<Mamarok> Ahox: well, it is made for KDE and Qt applications, don't expect miracles. But of course you can ask the Gnome devs to use Phonon, too, just' don't expect any reaction on that...
<bartol> Mamarok: I know, but I don't like Swing. I was hoping QT might replace it for me.
<Ahox> Mamarok,  and skype and... no, its just that in kde3 times one could redirect the audio output to the ksoundserver whatever its name was
<Mamarok> bartol: maybe as in #qt?
<Mamarok> Ahox: you talk about ancient times...
<bartol> Mamarok: ok, I'll try that. Thx
<Ahox> Mamarok,  yes I know, I am getting old, starting to write about the good ol' time back then when sound worked ;-)
<Mamarok> Ahox: it does work here
<Ahox> it works here, too - with an alsa fore-reload to switch apps...
<Mamarok> I use the plain installation that I got with Lucid, nothing changed
<Mamarok> well, Upgrade to KDE SC 4.4.3, but that shouldn't matter
<Ahox> can you use say skype parallel to amarok?
<Mamarok> Ahox: I don't use Skype
<Ahox> ok, whats about any other non-kde app? Firefox, flash, etc?
<bartol> Ahox: Did you figure out a way to get thos things to work?
<Ahox> bartol,  only with an sudo alsa force-reload
<bartol> Ahox: When do you do the sudo alsa force-reload, after starting amarok or after starting skype/firefox flash?
<Ahox> bartol,  I do that before I want to use the program in question. So say I want to use skype after amarok, I stop amarok, do an alsa force-reload, (re)select  the outputs in skype, use skype. Major PITA
<bartol> Ahox: sounds like fun. Skype doesn't bother me as much, but the weird flash playback is just so irritating. sometimes it keeps playing the sound of a video for a full minute after I close the browser
<Ahox> bartol,  oh, this should definitly be fixed by an reload
<bartol> Ahox: thanks for the tip
<kleopatra> Hello cqan someone help me? my sound isnt working properly ...
<bartol> Ahox: Any insights on why this happens?
<Ahox> My best guess is that flash buffered the soundoutput into alsa and forgot to issue a stop - hence alsa will happily play till it hit end of buffer.
<Ahox> Having said that an buffer of one minute sounds awfully long to me
<bartol> I tried tinkering with the flash plugin a few weeks ago, but that didn't do anything
<bartol> it works most of the time, I shouldn't complain :)
<Mamarok> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mamarok> PasNox: those links above, follow them step by step
<Mamarok> especially the second one
<PasNox> Mamarok: thanks.
<Ahox> found a solution on http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Hardware_mixing,_software_mixing . Works like a charm
<Ahox> kleopatra,  what's your problem?
<ForgeAus> can KDM use fingerprint scanner on ASUS notebooks (esp M50S model)
<kleopatra> ahox: well my sound isnt workin in firefox, and vlc-media player. it alway works when starting the computer und shutting down , amarok sometimes works but i cant rely on it
<Ahox> kleopatra, this sounds like the same issue I had. Just to make sure, can you please try an sudo alsa force-reload .
<Ahox> and check if it works within one app then
<kleopatra> ahox: before i forget, my comp often telly me about sound-devices that would have been taken away
<Ahox> this sounds like alsa restarts already on its own...
<Ahox> or crashes
<kleopatra> ahox : http://paste.ubuntu.com/434345/ its in german tho
<Ahox> no prob. yes, that's the message one gets from an alsa stop/restart, too
<Ahox> maybe buggy drivers/hardware?
<kleopatra> ahox: how can i find out?
<Ahox> kleopatra,  anyway you may want to have a look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Hardware_mixing,_software_mixing
<Ahox_> I am not sure about that. Sorry. Maybe dmesg is helpfull
<Ahox_> also really try the link I send you. It solved all my problems...
<kleopatra> ahox:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/434358/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * BluesKaj has more coffee
<n8w> hey
<n8w> is there a way for switchin user in multiple terminals via bash script?
<n8w> every time i reboot i need to manually do su - user1 on 4 different terminals...is it possible to make a script for it?
<Benkinooby> hi
<Benkinooby> keyboard after upgrade not working usb too
<Benkinooby> http://pastebin.com/fzfDZNhB
<dErzOnk> ARG, i need some help by accident i removed all the programms from the taskbar... how can i get that back?!?
<eagles0513875> hey guys anyone in here using kopete
<dErzOnk> yes i use kopete
<rork> dErzOnk: did you remove the task manager or the notification and jobs, or shortcuts or what exactly?
<bartol> Can anyone tell me if mounting devices trough fstab during boot is logged somewhere besides dmesg?
<dErzOnk> hi rork.,.. well normally theres the taskbar and for each programm using you have a little Tab at the taskbar...
<rork> dErzOnk: yes, right click the panel (taskbar) > panel options > add widgets > task manager
<dErzOnk> hmmm cant find it....
<dErzOnk> jeez thank rork found it! was different german name!
<dErzOnk> btw UT runs now somehow but i need lot of fixes!
<rork> dErzOnk: what kind of fixes?
<dErzOnk> i crash at public LAS servers and i have 300FPS AvG and 500FPS spikes... i move too fast xD
<Benkinooby> hallo some1 here?
<Mamarok> !ask | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> es ist doch nicht normal, dass man heute bei der 2. Reparatur einer Seagate Festplatte nach 15,4 Tagen Betriebszeit wieder einen defekten Sektor hat oder?
<thopiekar> die 1. Ersatzfestplatte war nach dem ersten Gebrauch auch schon hin.. (dutzende bad blocks).. welchen Festplatten-Hersteller könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
<Benkinooby> oh srry i only have screenkeyboard....http://pastebin.com/KgsL6Mwz. mz upgrade messed up everything
<ForgeAus> ok so how to remount a wubi partition from within wubi?
<thopiekar> uuh sorry for writing here in german :) I thought it is the german channel here :P
<ForgeAus> (I wanna kind of /host from within a chroot)
<LjL> thopiekar: you can try #ubuntu-de for german
<thopiekar> LjL: for sure I will
<thopiekar> LjL: but it is almost offtopic soo #kubuntu-de-offtopic
<Benkinooby> plz someone helps me with messed up distupgrade http://pastebin.com/fFA5t5PH
<Benkinooby> i only have mousepad to type screenkeyboard
<Benkinooby> :(
<Ramzes_II> after computer hibernation, Network Management is off, Unmanaged...
<goodtime> go to your start menu and type in firewall and set up your proxy Ramzes_II
<goodtime> same thing i just went through
<Ramzes_II> ok,thanks..
<Ramzes_II> goodtime : I cant enable Network management
<goodtime> man i love kubuntu its way easier than most linux so far lol
<goodtime> oops
<goodtime> hmmm
<goodtime> Ramzes_II: in terminal as root type in dhclient might help there
<Ramzes_II> ok
<goodtime> then try what i said about your proxy
<Ramzes_II> goodtime : DHCP Client V3.1.3, can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission Denied
<goodtime> you need permissions and i think it will work then i will try to remember how to do that hang on
<Ramzes_II> I type as root
<bgd_> hi, is kubuntu 8.10 compatible with asus eee pc 4g 701 ? thanks
<Benjism89> hello
<Benjism89> I've just upgraded to 10.04 and now the OS won't start
<Benjism89> can't open /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen
<Benjism89> can anyone help me fixing that problem ?
<AhmedBH> Hi, i have a issue, when i set my monitor @ 1028x1024 after a stupid restart its back to default at 1024768 , How do i permanent set that to a 17" as default @_@ xrandr ?
<AhmedBH> i use KDE control Module by the way
<AhmedBH> ANYONE HOME
<AhmedBH> :P
<shadeslayer> hey :)
<shadeslayer> ok i just want to ask a small question,if i install kvm and virtualize windows,can i get it to connect to WiFi,ethernet and USB ?
<shadeslayer> ( the actual devices on my system )
<slow-motion> hi
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer: I don't know about kvm, but all tha works for me in VMWare and VirtualBox.
<AhmedBH> Hi, i have a issue, when i set my monitor @ 1028x1024 after a stupid restart its back to default at 1024768 , How do i permanent set that to a 17" as default @_@ xrandr ?
<AhmedBH> i use KDE control Module by the way
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: ok
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: im basically thinking of removing Vista and virtualizing 7, i just need windows for updating my phone's OS and some light gaming
<DarthFrog> Gaming is not one of the strong points of virtualisation.
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: i know... but the main thing is the update of the phone...
<DarthFrog> That should be no problem.
<shadeslayer> and for that i need USB and ethernet/Wifi :)
<shadeslayer> +support in kvm
<PasNox> hi
<PasNox> i'm trying to read my original os x dvd from my kubuntu
<PasNox> but kde4 can't mount it
<PasNox> i tryied: sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/dev /mnt
<PasNox> but i got errors, any idea ?
<DarthFrog>  /dev/dev won't work. :-)
<bjorn_> does anyone know what has happened to the "synaptic package manager"? I just installed the new 10.04 LTS, and can´t seem to find the old synaptic packade manager (which I think was great)
<DarthFrog> bjorn_: It's available for installation.
<PasNox> DarthFrog: oups bad copy, i use /dev/sr0
<PasNox> :D
<PasNox> i tried hfs and hfsplus same error :/
<DarthFrog> PasNox: /dev/sr0 is your DVD drive.
<DarthFrog> PasNox: So -t hfsplus is wrong.  should be -t iso9660
<PasNox> DarthFrog: i want to mount an os x dvd
<PasNox> i think it's hfs(plus) type it's not an iso9660
<DarthFrog> Try -t iso9660
<PasNox> ok
<Luija> Please people I need help I am booting from my Live Cd right now because my partition is broken and I cannot access recovery mode, is there something I can do to save it from the Live CD?
<Luija> Inside the live CD*
<PasNox> DarthFrog: does not works, dmesg | tail tells: can't recognize the cdrom
<WaY> hello
<WaY> wich driver is better? nvidia private or nouveau?
<speedvin> for what?
<WaY> for a composited screen for example
<speedvin> hmm
<WaY> wich driver gives more fps
<DarthFrog> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<speedvin> simple or many advanced compositions
<DarthFrog> WaY: Does that answer your question?
<WaY> I think that nouveau is still developing
<speedvin> Way: you're right
<evilshadeslayer> WaY: well you can get 3D support.. xorg edgers Crack ppa
<WaY> ok, I will continue using private driver
<evilshadeslayer> its straight from Git....
<WaY> thanks to everybody
<evilshadeslayer> WaY: private? you mean proprietary?
<WaY> yes, sorry for my "english"
<evilshadeslayer> :P
<AhmedBH> Hi
<AhmedBH> I cannot keep my display resolution on KDE after every damn restart it gets back to default  I'm so pissed off >_< ANY help seriously
<AhmedBH> @_@ ??
<pat5star> Hi all, has anyone upgraded from Karmic to Lucid? Any glitches or gotchas?! I'm interested in switching but hesitant as I have Karmic running beautifully on my main laptop (of course I have backups!).
<m_tadeu> hi all
<m_tadeu> as soon as I login, there is this kdesudo window saying "Please enter your password to use this device" and I have no clue of which devi we're talking about
<pat5star> Hi all, has anyone upgraded from Karmic to Lucid? Any glitches or gotchas?! I'm interested in switching but hesitant as I have Karmic running beautifully on my main laptop (of course I have backups!).
<pat5star> nobody has done the upgrade from karmic to lucid? Perhaps the ones who have lost internet access and can't respond ;)
<m_tadeu> pat5star: it should show something on your kpackagekit
<m_tadeu> if not, try this http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ForgeAus> why is texlive so BIIG?
<ForgeAus> 217 or so mb!!!
<ForgeAus> ts bigger than some distros!! rofli
<pat5star> m_tadeu: oh it does, it's just that in past upgrades (I'm talking immediately after they were made available) there has always been a few serious glitches at first. This time I'm deciding to wait for a little while before upgrading in hopes that it's all ironed out.
<pat5star> m_tadeu: so I'm basically asking if anyone that has done the upgrade recently has experienced any common problems
<m_tadeu> I did...had onw problem with the wireless connection
<m_tadeu> which changed me some setting in a way that I coudn't connect
<m_tadeu> but did another upgrade 2 days ago, and all went fine
<pat5star> m_tadeu: cool, that's exactly the kind of thing I'm worrying about. Almost always with each upgrade it's screwed up my connectivity, and sometimes things like sound or video. Then shortly after that happens to everyone, they fix it.
<Benkinooby> hi everybody.... i killed my kubuntu a 100%... no i managed to get luxbox but all my dependencies are totally messed up and i am somewhere between karmik and lucid... right now aptitude is complaining about a lot of unmet dependencies and wants to remove my half system.... how can i get a clean 10.04?
<pat5star> m_tadeu: right now, I have Karmic running awesome, so I don't really want to mess it up. If the major glitches are pretty much fixed with Lucid, I'd like to try the upgrade tho
<mauri> please help me to get work my scanner canon lide100 with kubuntu
<m_tadeu> I think it should be fixed by now, since it didn't happen 2 days ago
<pat5star> m_tadeu: I'm trying to avoid things like what Benkinooby is stating (how's that for timing!) too...because that's happened to me in past upgrades as well!
<pat5star> m_tadeu: ok, thanks for your input. I'll do one more backup and then attempt the upgrade :)
<pat5star> Benkinooby: have you tried the 'force' option?
<pat5star> Benkinooby:  apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<Benkinooby> pat5star: yes, when i tried it before to gave me hell
<Benkinooby> but now it is nice to me :P only wnat to revmove 5 packages :D
<Benkinooby> sorry for typos
<piano> Hallo.
<pat5star> Benkinooby: I know it's not fun. Between 'forcing' it, and sometimes removing problem packages (reinstall them later) is the only way to plow through that mess
<Benkinooby> pat5star: this is what i learned the hard way too ;)
<Benkinooby> i had to nearly remove all my software
<Benkinooby> even networkmanagers
<Benkinooby> but now i am on my way up :D
<mauri> please help me to get work my scanner canon lide100 with kubuntu
<pat5star> Benkinooby: In your error messages, you'll get a list of the packages that are unable to install because of dependecies...I sometimes just start removing 1 by 1 (writing them down) until apt-get dist-upgrade works again, then reinstall after...it's the only way I've been able to get through it, but at the end it all works
<Benkinooby> but now i am on my way up :D... also i see that apt-get and aptitude (which i used until now) are behaving very different
<Benkinooby> pat5star: seems, you suffered a lot :D
<pat5star> Benkinooby: good good, well hopefully the rest of the upgrade goes smoothly for you...I'm going to try myself soon too
<Benkinooby> pat5star: where do i get the messages? dmesg?
<pat5star> Benkinooby: only on upgrades...but it's worth it to me for the end product :)
<pat5star> Benkinooby: in the konsole (if that's what you are using) when apt-get conks out...if you're not using that but instead a GUI, I'd suggest switching to apt-get in konsole for the rest of the upgrade
<pat5star> phone rining, brb
<Benkinooby> pat5star: np... ah i am using conole most of the time... even now i am moving from kde to fluxbox
<Benkinooby> even if i preferd aptittude until now (it handels dependcies much better than apt) i think in future apt-get is my choice for dist-upgrade....
<m_tadeu> barça just won the championship...gonna go to the streets and celebreate :)
<Benkinooby> m_tadeu: u got priorities :D
<m_tadeu> hehe oh yes...see ya guys and good luck
<kids> anyone using realtek 888 audio and spdif?
<angel> kubuntu spanish please ??
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<angel> thank
<Sonsee> hi all
<Sonsee> is there a way to make google earth as a "background widget" on KDE 4.3?
<hunt> Sonsee: you can use marble...
<hunt> Sonsee: do you know about that?
<Sonsee> Sorry, I have stupid irc client and don`t see who wrote the massege, anyway, yes, I saw video on youtube and read a little, but didn`t get how to make that on background. I have marble installed but how to use that on desktop?))
<hunt> Sonsee: rightclick your desktop and look for it, there are other things like pattern etc, if you dont find it, you have to install it, just search for marble in kpackagekit, there should be something like kdebackground-widget-marble or similar, install it and try again
<Sonsee> and if do have marble installed, and i can run it but I don`t have any options in desktop-settings to set it up? (marble)
<benutzer> hi I loaded a live image via fetch command from a http server and use it from within ram, it can be retrieved from the server, but when I am logged in, there is no lan connection available, I tried networkmanager and wicd, both dont work. what can I do?
<benutzer> sudo ifconfig eth0 down/up doesnt help
<howlymowly> hi poeple...   I just realised my open office does not work anymore,... last week it still worked... I don't even get an error message...
<howlymowly> were there any updates this week?
<Guest96992> hi, i upraded to lucid but now grub is coming but i am not able to start my linux
<Guest96992> seems like vmlinuz and initrd are missing
<Guest96992> how can i recreate them?
<cuznt> i get You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. as an error
<cuznt> only safe mode
<kaddi> Hi, I need help with Virtualbox.. I uninstalled the OSE version to test the closed source version, but didn't like it much. However now when I try to install VB-ose it says:  * No suitable module for running kernel found                                                                               [fail]
<kaddi> I'm running a 64bit lucid install
<wingzero> hi all
<Guest96992> seems like i erased my vmlinuz and initrd... grub can not find them :( where can i get them
<wingzero> i have a beginners question, i installed the samba packages, and when i use dolphin to view view the network i can see my windows machinem but there are no sharesm however on another pc that also has windows i can see the shares perfectly.......
<Guest96992> can i jsut downaod the kernel image from ubuntu or do i have to compile my own one?
<Guest96992> grub can not find my vmlinz und initrd after i upgraded. how can i get them back?
<kaddi> maybe try asking in #ubuntu nobody seems to be active here at the moment. But from what you say it sounds like you deleted your kernels?
<iconmefisto> Guest96992: what error does grub give you?
<Guest96992> iconmefisto: file not found
<Guest96992> i set the root correctly
<Guest96992> iconmefisto: also setup (hd1) ist ok and my stagefiles are there..... but when i wnat to boot, grub tells me i need to set the kernel first. when i checked my /boot/* folder there was no vmlinz or initrd
<Guest96992> iconmefisto: can i donwload them somewhere, or do i need to compile them?
<wingzero> i have a beginners question, i installed the samba packages, and when i use dolphin to view view the network i can see my windows machinem but there are no sharesm however on another pc that also has windows i can see the shares perfectly.......
<iconmefisto> Guest96992: boot livecd, chroot, install linux-image
<Guest96992> !!! chroot ok... thx! hope i don't need to brb ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest96992> lol
<iconmefisto> kaddi: I don't have a solution for your vbox problem, but what did you not like about the non-ose vbox? I thought they were the same except ose doesn't have usb
<draik> How do I disable the turning off to my monitors?
<cuznt> i get You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. as an error
<cuznt> anyone?
<Twey> Have you considered doing as it says?
<cuznt> i do not know how
<cuznt> thus i ask...
<kaddi> iconmefisto: i actually got it sorted at #ubuntu.. an autoclean-purge was all that was needed. non ose vbox is crashing on me when I try to run ComboFix. It was working fine on the ose version
<Twey> Open up a terminal, enter ‘sudo nvidia-xconfig’, press enter, enter your password, press enter
<cuznt> i tried sudo nvisia-xconfig
<Twey> Log out and in again
<cuznt> i did that.
<Twey> And what was the resultant error?
<cuznt> im not sure it starts in the safe mode
<iconmefisto> logging out is not enough. you need to restart X
<cuznt> the few times it does it correctly it does not remember my resolution
<cuznt> i have restarted twice
<cuznt> as my sound is not working either
<draik> My monitors turn off after 15 minutes or so of inactivity. How do I disable that?
<cuznt> ahhh... extra i... me runs sudo nvidia-xconfig
<iconmefisto> draik: systemsettings > advanced tab > power management
<draik> iconmefisto: I have all profiles to assure monitor doesn't turn off. This time, I disabled the power management by PowerDevil. I hope that does it.
<cuznt> no change
<iconmefisto> draik: could it be the "blank screen" screen saver? or is the monitor really turning off?
<iconmefisto> draik: I think that kicks in after 15 minutes by default
<draik> iconmefisto: Not the "blank screen" screensaver. I get the message that it is not connect, as to when the monitor is not connected to the computer.
<totho> hi boy!!!!!!!!!!
<totho> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<draik> iconmefisto: Just happened again. Looks like 10 minutes
<harjot> how come my kubuntu locks up/takes very loong timee to unlock after leaving it for about 4 hours?
<harjot> anyone?
<harjot> how come my kubuntu locks up/takes very loong timee to unlock after leaving it for about 4 hours?
<harjot> it started happening after using dekorator
<harjot> and superkaramba and kbfx
<heath> has anyone been successful in getting kopete to connect to facebook's xmpp service?
<harjot> heath: are you on hardy?
<heath> harjot: yees
<heath> yes*
<harjot> heath: same, and it seems that kopete doesnt wish to connect with 8.04s version of kopete
<harjot> heath: so no luck
<harjot> heath: you could try the facebook plugin if you are desperate
<heath> i am
<harjot> ok i will link just a sec
<heath> thanks
<slow-motion> n8
<harjot> heath: sorry i need to go, but search for kopete facebook plugin, and also the plugin should be around this website, else look for a dowload http://duncan.mac-vicar.com/blog/archives/644
<heath> where is the kmail info located in ~/.kde?
<heath> i just deleted ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<heath> but it didn't delete my kmail information
<heath> it still has my settings saved
<heath> and they need to go bye-bye
<heath> i need to start afresh
<iconmefisto> heath: .kde/share/config/kmail*
<heath> thanks iconmefisto
<lba> What is the name of the firewall that is included in Kubuntu 8.04?
<iconmefisto> lba: iptables? ufw?
<zus> does virtual box support 3-d gaming?
<lba> iconmefisto, It's probably iptables based but has some other name.  I think you install it with apt-get.
<heath> what type of auth metod do you guys/gals use for smtp with gmail?
<iconmefisto> lba: guarddog?
<heath> lba: i don't think there is a firewall that comes with kubuntu 8.04
<heath> i've never known ubuntu ship a firewall
<lba> iconmefisto, It's ufw and is installed.  I'll just temporarily enable it because my normal router may have had a lightening hit.  You normally install it with apt-get which is what I did but forgot the name.
<lba> heath, Kubuntu doesn't ship with a firewall but it's recommended and available for kubuntu.
<heath> here's the error i keep receiving from kmail while attempting to send via smtp: http://pastebin.com/C3Z10WpF
<avihay> zus: should support oprngl out of the box and direct-x with wined3d
<zus> avihay,  thanks
<draik> Anyone know of an app for creating an archive of my movies? I want to be able to store it on my computer and view what I have.
<avihay> zus: the wined3d dosen't work for me dor some reason
<smokealot> draik: view from a tv?
<avihay> dor->for
<iconmefisto> heath: mine is set to PLAIN and works. what port number and server are you using? mine is port 587 smtp.gmail.com
<iconmefisto> heath: and encryption set to TLS
<Luija1006> Kate does not wanna open grease monkey scripts to edit them, it says an error ocurrs when interpreting them, but in 9.10 everything was fine, whats wrong?
#kubuntu 2011-05-09
<introuble> if i setup my own sms gateway. i will be independant to send sms. i wil not incure any cost of gsm sms sending by networks. i mean i dont have to purchace gsm simcard of a network and then pay its charges to send sms to people ?
<kavurt> in google talk, i see a black screen instead of video. but in skype everything is normal. what might be wrong?
<roadfish> any idea why logging into KDE would fail? I log in and get those start up icons ... but then it fails and I get the KDE log in again.
<roadfish> I get to the KDE desktop when using the Natty live CD ... but after doing a harddrive install, then the start up icons only get through two of the five icons.
<James147> roadfish: check ~/.xsession-errors
<roadfish> James147: I do get this error:
<roadfish>    kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed
<roadfish> and I've done a websearch on this error message
<roadfish> I suspect problem may be my KM400 graphics chipset.
<roadfish> I got Hardy Kubuntu working on my PC some years ago but am not having luck with Natty Kubuntu (which I'm installing on a fresh, brand new harddrive).
<introuble> are there softwares available that auto matically dials a list of telephone numbers (ofcourse with landline and modem attached to pc)  plays a pre recorded sound file and hangsup the phone and then dials next number and do the same.  by what name these apps exist. what keywords should i use in google?
<Matisse> I want to let you know that I solved my problem with a Perl-script i found in the web
<gremset> what is the shortuct to display Advamced > Special application settings. I basically got ridof the title bar and can't figure out to get the right clikc menu on title popup.
<lsv> so I change my /etc/default/grub file from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text quiet splash" and now Ubuntu starts in text mode, the problem is that when Ubuntu finish booting up I need to press Ctrl + Alt + F[1-6] to log in, is there any way to boot to any of the ttys?
<James147> gremset: alt+F3
<gremset> James147: that is it, thanks
<James147> lsv: what happens if you remove the "text quite splash" entirly?
<lsv> I don't know.  Haven't tried that.
<lsv> I shall try that and be right back.
<lsv> James147: after removing "text quiet splash" and just leaving "", Ubuntu booting to the GUI login screen
<James147> lsv: and you want to it boot to the shell? try adding "3" to the end of that line instead (boots to init level 3 "consol mode"
<lsv> James147: like this? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="3"
<James147> yes
<James147> lsv: note you can reboot and edit the menu there to test it rather then running grub-update all the time :)
<lsv> James147: at the grub screen right?  Just press 'e' to edit the command, right?
<James147> yea
<lsv> ok, I'll give it a try :D.  I'll be back in a few minutes.  Thanks for the help ;]
<lsv> James147: Ended up back on GUI login... D:
<bronze>  Hi, does the upstart system have a specific command that is supposed to be used to alter the inetd configuration files, (analogous to chkconfig) or do we just do it the old way, by editing them and sending a HUP to inetd?
<frogonwheels> bronze: you talking about /etc/init.d/*  or /etc/init/*
<bronze> frogonwheels: neither,  /etc /inetd
<frogonwheels> bronze: reading properly now.  you can use   reload inetd  if inetd is a new script.. otherwise  /etc/init.d/inent  reload should do the trick no?
<frogonwheels> bronze: by new script - I mean defined in /etc/init/ for proper use with upstart config  vs  old-style sys V compat.
<bronze> I dunno.  the inetd daemon has to re-read its conf files to get the new info in. I dont know what the reload command does. Isn't reload for the upstart system?
<bronze> heh, our responses passed each other in transit
<frogonwheels> either way, /etcinit.d/inetd reload  should tell you if it's a new-style upstart script
<bronze> frogonwheels: ok, yes, looks like reload is the answer. Thank you.
<frogonwheels> bronze: man reload   look like it links to  initctl
<bronze> initctl?   sound like a foreign swear word! a particularly potent one at that. :-)
<frogonwheels> bronze:   *ctl  is a fairly common name for programs that send signals to others , but yes :)
<bronze> in the inetd script reload sends aHUP signal to inetd and inetd re-reads its conf file when it gets a HUP.
<frogonwheels> bronze: that would be again, a fairly common way o fdoing it.
<bronze> mucho gracias
<frogonwheels> bronze: no probs.
<Claude1> Hi guys. I am stuck with one pc upgrading to kubuntu 11.04. When trying to run the installer, my partitions don't show anymore and I can't even add new partitions. Anyone there who can help? Thanks a lot
<Claude_m33> Hi. anymone to help me upgrade my kubuntu? issues with partitions not showing up in installer
<dan_l> !phonon
<dan_l> !amarok
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<preecher> i'm reinstalling kubuntu 11.04---my question is this---is there a faster way of doing/getting the updates? because when i check the install updates while the install is taking place it takes like 5-6 hours
<dan_l> Preecher:  slow network?
<preecher> dan no----its always slow when it gets to the language packs for me
<preecher> dan_l
<dan_l> Preecher:  5-7 hours sounds a little extreme to me.  I'm not sure what's going on there.
<gennro> dial-up?
<preecher> it is extreme
<preecher> no dls
<preecher> dsl
<pedahzur> Are the 4.6.3 packages going to be released for Kubuntu 10.10 as well?
<preecher> i can do an install in about 20 mins if i dont do the updates during install---is it ok to do that  tht way
<gennro> yeah thats fine
<dan_l> Has anyone had streaming audio issues since upgrading?
<dan_l> Like poor audio quality?
<raulcaro> hi,  does anybody have Kubuntu natty 11.04?
<dundee> Hi all
<dundee> How to kde 4.6.3 in kubuntu please.
<TeslaTony> I just got a nifty Kubuntu install going, and would like to personalize a bit. But when I go to the theme manager, and install a new theme from the net, it doesn't show any new ones, even though I'm told it's installed. Help?
<dundee> @TeslaTony: What I do sometimes if that doesn't work is to go to kde-look.org and download and install manually still using the theme manager
<TeslaTony> dundee: Ah. So something of a known bug?
<dundee> @TeslaTony: Well I haven't been changing the default theme for sometime now. I know it used to happen and that's how I usually solve the problem.
<TeslaTony> dundee: Fair enough. Thanks.
<Magnusson> is it normal for the software package icon to keep popping up in my system tray?
<Magnusson> periodically
<TeslaTony> Magnusson, does it have updates for you to install?
<Magnusson> it hasn't said so
<Magnusson> i thought it might just be that it was checking for updates but want to be sure
<Macer> can someone direct me to a way to get a cuda supported media player?
<Macer> does vlc support it?
<Macer> nm..looks like it does :)
<Macer> awesome
<bunnycarrots> So I have just done a clean install of Kubuntu. I have some issues with my mouse(focus issues) It's a known issue with the mouse and there is this known fix: (http://fcns.eu/2011/04/cyborg-rat-7-mouse-under-linux/)
<bunnycarrots> But
<bunnycarrots> Xorg.conf has been depreciated
<bunnycarrots> So... how would I go about fixing this?
<bunnycarrots> I run GNOME on my laptop, have tried the fix there and it works flawlessly. Just not sure how to go about this on the KDE end of things.
<gennro> you can still use the xorg.conf file
<bunnycarrots> it doesn't exist
<Tm_T> you can create it
<bunnycarrots> oh, really?
<gennro> yup
<gennro> I use it to set nvidia options
<Macer> well... even with cuda this thing has a problem keepign up with 1080p
<Macer> :)
<Macer> vlc skips
<Tm_T> I wonder if this helps to get you started https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Macer> although it does a much better job than dragon or mplayer without cuda
<bunnycarrots> is there anything that needs to be in there other than the fix? like some heading or such?
<gennro> cause AFIK there is no other way to set nvidia based device options without it
<Macer> which is odd because the same hardware running coreavc kicked ass for this sort of thing
<gennro> i'll pastebin my xorg.conf
<gennro> so you can change it to your liking
<Tm_T> bunnycarrots: I'm not entirely sure, you can try simply having that part first
<Macer> heh
<Macer> there's no more xorgconfig ?
<Tm_T> gennro: it's better if he had the absolute minimum required in the conf
<Macer> :) well.. used to be xf86config
<Macer> where you had to go through the questions?
 * Macer remembers that torture
<bunnycarrots> Tm_T Actually I think I solved it. The ati drivers created a very basic xorg conf for me, so I'm adding it to the end
<bunnycarrots> awesomesauce
<bunnycarrots> thanks everyone~! ^_^
<Tm_T> bunnycarrots: ah, that's very good
<gennro> http://pastebin.com/Fb9vV9af
<Macer> i sure wish this cuda stuff worked better
<Macer> i'll have to test it out some more
<Macer> at least vlc finally supports it :) that's always a plus
<bunnycarrots> reboot time, wish me luck xD and thanks again
<gennro> hmmm what all supports CUDA in linux.... very few things right?
<werwolfanet> join #python
<jkinable> Morning
<jkinable> Since I recently upgraded my kubuntu installation to the latest 11.4, I'm having problems with my KDE
<jkinable> Currently I cannot open windows in my taskbar by left clicking on them
<jkinable> Not sure how to troubleshoot this problem
<deus1> any suggestions?
<c-c-m> hello, is there any way to customize login screen in Kubuntu 11.04?
<c-c-m> there used to be a way in 10.10
<iroshan> yo yo
<ravi> hi guys
<ryan_> floodbotk1, sorry for last week... lthough I feel i wasn't spamming in a dead room...ur right...I could have presented my 11.4 issues in ubuntu+1 insted
<GuestTH> Hi there. Sorry for a stupid question, but how to run OOO3.4beta on kubuntu natty, if "openoffice.org" in konsole suggest to reinstall libreoffice?
<ryan_> whats 0003.4 beta?
<GuestTH> oh sorry just OpenOffice 3.4b
<yofel> GuestTH: you'll probably need to add sources for it, we only ship libreoffice 3.3 in natty
<ryan_> guestTh, open office and Libre office **right now** are pretty much the same...
<ryan_> I'd not worry about it too much
<GuestTH> yofel, im just thinking about the future. Thank you. But wasnt it possible to make installation from deb's...
<xenogia> Hi Guys I'm using Kubuntu 11.04 and I am having issues with getting a camera to work.  It finds the camera but gives me "Unspecified Error 150".  Any suggestions, I think it is a privelages problem.
<yofel> GuestTH: we replaced openoffice with libreoffice in natty, that's why the openoffice packages were removed, and I don't think it's planned to ship openoffice again. *If* it'll be shipped the packages will get fixed at that time
<ryan_> xenogia, for what program ?
<xenogia> ahh jost opening it up in dolphin
<xenogia> just*
<ryan_> ur trying to open a web cam in dolphin?
<ryan_> lol
<ryan_> sorry
<ryan_> try this xenogia
<ryan_> install shotwell
<ryan_> it will work better
<xenogia> cheers ryan_
<Tarun> hey please help me on this stuff
<Tarun> i am installing skype on kubuntu10.04 but when i install the packege it display an error that "wrong architecture "amd64".
<Tarun> pls help me out
<Tarun> what is amd64
<Tarun> hellooooo
<Tarun> plz help me
<guidol> hi there, am running Kubuntu 11.04 and I can't seem to get DROPBOX to work - anyone having troubles with this as well?  I don't get a link url, can not link my computer :(
<shadeslayer> guidol: mostly everyone is busy with UDS this week, so you might not get a answer this week ....
<guidol> shadeslayer: right, no problem, thanks for the notice - and good luck @ UDS
<shadeslayer> guidol: i'm attending remotely ;)
<lionzw> i wonder why
<lionzw> ; - p
<xaphotic> hey guys how do i make my partition /storage read wright allways with no password acess?????
<xaphotic> anyone?
<MarcoPau> hello, just upgraded to maverick from lucid and the panel has disappeared. killed plasma-desktop and relaunched it, but still no panel. you have any hint?
<ashmew2> I cant use apt-get anymore , i keep getting a package has empty filename , full error msg here : http://pastie.org/1880699 , Please help :'(
<guidol> shadeslayer: got my Dropbox problem fixed, had to manually configure my proxy settings in the dropbox client as well
<Peace-> ashmew2:
<ashmew2> Peace- ?
<Peace-> ashmew2: mm which command did you use?
<ashmew2> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Peace-> ashmew2: weird repository added?
<Peace-> ashmew2: sudo apt-get update
<ashmew2> Peace- : sudo apt-get upgrade
<ashmew2> no weird repos added
<Peace-> ashmew2: do sudo apt-get update
<ashmew2> it was fine and then it just flipped
<ashmew2> its working
<ashmew2> and after that ?
<ashmew2> it updated
<Peace-> no errors?
<ashmew2> none via the sudo apt-get update
<ashmew2> Fetched 72 B in 10s (7 B/s)
<ashmew2> Reading package lists... Done
<Peace-> ok let's try to install some software like , sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<ashmew2> same error as in the pastebin
<Peace-> post please all the eror
<Peace-> erro
<Peace-> -.-
<ashmew2> http://pastie.org/1880699
<Peace-> ashmew2: ok have you another kernel to use after?
<ashmew2> um , wait , uname -r will do the listing ?
<Peace-> nope
<ashmew2> how do i list all the kernels ? i dont have others installed as far as i remember
<ashmew2> .
<Peace-> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ashmew2> GRUB shows only one
<Peace-> i guess
<ashmew2> submenu "Previous Linux versions" {
<ashmew2> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-28-generic'
<ashmew2> has this
<ashmew2> and the 2.6.38.8 as well
<Peace-> no other one ?
<Peace-> ashmew2: post all the stuff ...
<ashmew2> http://pastie.org/1880732
<Peace-> ashmew2: ok you have an old kernel
<ashmew2> ok  , so what is our plan of action
<Peace-> wait a second i will write the comand
<Peace-> ashmew2: try this sudo dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<Peace-> ashmew2: this will remove the kernel
<Peace-> you have another one so
<Peace-> after that
<Peace-> we wil try to reinstall it again
<ashmew2> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic (--remove):
<ashmew2>  dependency problems - not removing
<ashmew2> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ashmew2>  linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<FloodBotK1> ashmew2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> ashmew2:  post all the stuff...
<Peace-> i can't keep to write this anymore
<ashmew2> wait im pasting on pastie
<Peace-> ashmew2: there is a plasmoid for paste job
<Peace-> did yoiu know?
<ashmew2> http://pastie.org/1880743
<ashmew2> wait lemme find plasmoid
<Peace-> ashmew2: it is called pastebin
<Peace-> add to desktop then drag and drop on it image or test
<ashmew2> kk
<Peace-> ashmew2: mm this is bad
<Peace-> ashmew2: i guess there is a bug for this
<Peace-> ashmew2: did you do a backup of your datas?
<Peace-> ashmew2: because what i am writing could have some risks
<ashmew2> nah , no datas required...i have a folder of *.deb that i can use if i have to reinstall , its a pain in the ass anyways though
<ashmew2> yeah , just give me the codes
<Peace-> ashmew2: sure about that?
<ashmew2> yeah
<ashmew2> :P
<Peace-> ashmew2:  sudo dpkg -r linux-image-generic
<ashmew2> same error of dependencies
<Peace-> ashmew2: paste
<ashmew2> pastebin.com not opening here , im using pastie again..
<Note-book> KDE is messed up for me after applying the "recommended" Nvidia drivers. Since then I haven't had any luck with fixing it. I tried removing nvidia-current and removing xorg.conf and restarting my session but to no avail. My windows don't have titlebars and there's no transparency either. Windows lose focus if I remove the mouse from them.
<ashmew2> http://pastie.org/1880750
<Note-book> I'm on Natty by the way
<Peace-> ashmew2:  ok     type this    when you typed  press TAB and paste again :    sudo dpkg -r linux-image-
<ashmew2> http://pastie.org/1880753
<Peace-> ashmew2: this is a weird bug
<Peace-> ashmew2: wait a moment
<Peace-> ashmew2: it could be very daungerous ...
<ashmew2> im not really concerned about my / or /home partitions , they are expendable
<Peace-> ashmew2: ::::::: >  danger>     sudo dpkg --force-all -r linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<ashmew2> k
<ashmew2> http://pastie.org/1880762
<Peace-> wow
<Peace-> xD
<ashmew2> what ?
<Peace-> ashmew2: sudo apt-get -f install
<Peace-> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Peace-> sudo apt-get purge
<Peace-> sudo apt-get clean
<Peace-> all into paste
<ashmew2> http://pastie.org/1880772
<ashmew2> same error on everything , or apt-get breaks with plead for dpkg configure -a
<Peace-> ashmew2: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Peace-> ashmew2: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ashmew2> no output
<ashmew2> but same problem(s)
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> please paste the output
<Peace-> everytime
<Peace-> wtf
<ashmew2> erm.> ? i pasted all the outputs in the last pastie..dpkg --configure -a gives no output at all , just returns to prompt.
<Peace-> ashmew2: ok
<Peace-> ashmew2: sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<Peace-> ashmew2: what did it say?
<ashmew2> its downloading packages right now
<Peace-> ashmew2: maybe it's fixed cross fingers
<ashmew2> Peace- LOL.
<ShimiChen> I installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu and firefox&thunderbird look windows-2000-like
<ShimiChen> Is there a proper theme to install?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> ShimiChen: yep there is some problems
<ashmew2> same errors...http://pastie.org/1880783
<ShimiChen> I understand there is no fix?
<Peace-> ShimiChen: there are of course
<Peace-> ShimiChen: install this package : http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/09/plasma-desktoplT1712.jpg
<Peace-> ShimiChen: then we will talk about the problem
<ShimiChen> Thank you :) will try that package
<Peace-> ashmew2: no way i have no idea i guess some upgrading package has problem
<Peace-> ashmew2: we can try to installa another kernel
<Peace-> with dpkg
<Peace-> but this is dangerous
<Peace-> of coruse
<ShimiChen> It is already installed
<ashmew2> Peace- Im ready if u can guide me :P
<Peace-> ashmew2: ok  try with some you can pick here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Peace-> ashmew2: i guess you could try the 2.39
<Peace-> ashmew2: of course is not stable and it could damage your systemm lost of data...
<Peace-> etc...
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> ShimiChen: ok
<Peace-> now
<Peace-> you have to set some stuff ShimiChen
<ashmew2> v2.6.39-rc4-natty would do ?
<Peace-> ashmew2: you can try it
<ShimiChen> ok
<Peace-> ShimiChen: is it installed firefox-kde-support?
<ShimiChen> yes
<ashmew2> um , do i save the whole directory ?
<Peace-> ashmew2: nope
<Peace-> ashmew2: 64 bit?
<Peace-> or 32bit?
<ashmew2> i386 downloading
<ashmew2> .
<Peace-> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc4-natty/linux-image-2.6.39-020639rc4-generic_2.6.39-020639rc4.201104191410_i386.deb
<ashmew2> linux headers and the linux image
<Peace-> yep
<Peace-> nice
<ashmew2> yeah downloading that
<ashmew2> on a 512 kbps connection , will take some time
<Peace-> ShimiChen: ShimiChenok  open firefox
<Peace-> ShimiChen: and go on here
<Peace-> ShimiChen: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/09/plasma-desktopwU1712.jpg
<Peace-> ShimiChen: with kubuntu live cd you would not have this problem..
<Peace-> anyway..
<ShimiChen> Ok great firefox looks nice
<ShimiChen> Thanks
<ShimiChen> Is there something similar to Thunderbird?
<ShimiChen> I can't find a thunderbird-kde package
<Peace-> kde handle gtk software with the engine
<Peace-> ShimiChen: ALT F2 ==> systemsettings
<ShimiChen> I'm there
<Peace-> ShimiChen: there is on top righ a filter bar
<Peace-> ShimiChen: type application app
<ShimiChen> ok found it
<ShimiChen> selection box was empty, picked oxygen-gtk and it looks fine now :)
<ShimiChen> thank you!
<Peace-> :)
<MarcoPau> hi, just upgraded to maverick from lucid and the panel has disappeared. killed plasma-desktop and relaunched it, but still no panel. you have any hint?
<ashmew2> Peace: installing the *image*.deb
<ashmew2> Wont let me install
<Peace-> ashmew2: mm
<Peace-> MarcoPau: rigth button on the desktop
<Peace-> MarcoPau: add default panel
<Peace-> ashmew2: i am here
<Peace-> i am trying to figure out the problem
<shrini_> is there any good irc client?
<Peace-> ashmew2: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<shrini_> like pidgin?
<Peace-> shrini_: konversation ?
<shrini_> in kde?
<shrini_> Peace-: it is not showing IRC protocol
<MarcoPau> Peace-: thank you it was that simple
<Peace-> shrini_: http://userbase.kde.org/Applications/Internet
<ashmew2> Peace: same error.
<Peace-> ashmew2: i am talking about that wait
<shrinivasan> Peace-:  joined via konversation
<shrinivasan> Peace-: it seems good
<shrinivasan> thanks
<Peace-> MarcoPau: are you italian ?
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> ashmew2: talking
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> never seen that
<Peace-> ashmew2: udo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<ashwin> chromium browser is not responding
<ashwin> anyone there
<kurtul> ashwin: it never works?
<ashwin> it worked before
<kurtul> but now you launch it, and it never responds?
<ashwin> yes
<kurtul> what about the other browsers? do you have chrome?
<ashwin> others browsers are working.no chrome
<kurtul> ashwin: I would remove ~/.config/chromium and try again. i don't know if there's another way to fix it.
<ashwin> how to delete that
<kurtul> rm -rf ~/.config/chromium
<arnoud_> hi, i'm having some trouble with the phonon / audio setup. without a notice it just 'changes' to pulse audio server. I haven't touched an audio device at that time. It really seems random. which application can do that?
<ashwin> still not working
<kurtul> ashwin: did you kill and relaunch it?
<ashwin> no
<ashwin> kill??
<kurtul> ashwin: press ctrl+esc, select chrome process (or processes if more than one) and click end process.
<kurtul> arnoud_: did you try to remove pulseaudio?
<arnoud_> kurtul: well in the phonon audio i tried it, i haven't tried it with packages, is that what you mean?
<arnoud_> ashwin: you can also try in the commandline killall chromium-browser
<ashwin> kurtul:no chrome process  in it
<kurtul> arnoud_: yes. not because i know something. but whenever i have sound problems with skype, i remove pulseaudio package and it fixes the problem. that's why i thought it might help
<arnoud_> still it intrigues me to no end which program can just 'change' my internal audio setup (which has both my coax digital and my analog output at the samen time.) i have an idea that it can be amarok, but i'm not sure how since it just happens in the middle of normal playing
<arnoud_> ashwin: what is the problem with chromium actually?
<ashwin> it is not responding
<kurtul> ashwin: can you try: ps aux| grep chromium
<kurtul> does that give any output?
<ashwin> ashwin    2234  0.0  0.0   4156   864 pts/1    S+   18:02   0:00 grep --color=auto chromium
<arnoud_> ashwin: do you mean it doesn't respond after you killed the process of just right after you launched it?
<ashwin> after i launched
<arnoud_> i'm not sure how linux handles plugins or add-ons with chromium.. are they all in ~.chromium/ ?
<ashwin> i dont know
<ashwin> i just deleted it
<kurtul> ashwin: do you still have chromium frozen on the screen?
<arnoud_> otherwise kill -9 PID (of chromium would do best :D)
<ashwin> kurturl:no,it is in taskbar for sometime
<kurtul> can you try: kill -9 2234
<ashwin> no such process
<kurtul> in this case the only thing i would think is rebooting the computer i guess.
<ashwin> i tried that
<kurtul> did you try it after deleting?
<ashwin> no
<ashwin> still no use
<arnoud_> well i would reboot, but i'm just a linux newbie. See what happens. i'm gonna reboot because my problem with my audio just solves itselfs, usually after a reboot. Though i really hate that
<ashwin> rebooting doesnt solve mine
<m0rn> Здравствуйте, а здесь есть рускоязычные люди?
<arnoud_> Здравствуйте, а здесь есть рускоязычные люди? ... yeah :)
<ashwin> нет
<Pici> !ru | ashwin
<ubottu> ashwin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sean_w>  Hi. Somehow I made the favorite folders vanish from kmail. How can I get the pane back?
<ua2> hello  evrybody
<ua2> in order to import pdf file, i should install an extention  "Oracle PDF Import Extension "  how do i install it?  thanks
<ua2> it's ok,  this is command line " sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-pdfimport
<ua2> thanks
<ua2> hello everybody,
<greek> how can i turn off the drag window feature of kubuntu ? i like the drag window with window titlebar, not the drag window with ehat ever else you can click and hold.. this extra ability interfears with one of my apps ... :(
<greek> i checked the system settings.. in mouse and window behaviour and found nothing to altet this ..
<greek> any body know how to fix this ?
<greek> o
<greek> o_O any body home ?
<greek> danttii do you know ?
<greek> do people join an irc channel for the soul reason of showing up on a user list box in an irc client ?
 * Pici shrugs
<greek> :)
<Pici> I'd answer, but I don't use KDE myself.
<greek> no answer is ok... every one afk is irritating ..
<DarthFrog> greek: Perhaps folks don't know the answer to your question.
<greek> perhaps DarthFrog
<greek> it is nt that i was not answered, it is that no one is even talking
<DarthFrog> Chacun a son gout.
<DarthFrog> This is a tech support channel not a talk/social channel.  For that you want #kubuntu-offtopic.
<greek> any idea where io can find the answer to this problem DarthFrog ?
<greek> oh... ic
<DarthFrog> I'm not sure what your problem is.  I couldn't parse your statement.
<greek> either way, there are no users (of this huge list) asking questions
<DarthFrog> Again, each to their own.
<greek> i can structure the question differently
<DarthFrog> You might want to structure it so you clearly communicate.
<DarthFrog> But I'm only going to tell you that it'll be done in SystemSettings, which you've already tried.
<DarthFrog> But, FWIW, only by grabbing the title bar can I move my window.
<greek> Kubuntu has a feature (like windows and mac) that alows the grabbing and dragging of a window by it's title bar. kubuntu seems to go a step further and alows you to grab open areas  inside the window to drag the window.
<DarthFrog> When I do that, the contents of what the mouse moves over is selected.
<DarthFrog> At least it does in this IRC client window (Konversation).
<greek> this added feature prevents me from operating one of a programs because when i drag the pionter inside of that window it moves the window..
<DarthFrog> Or in dolphin, a rectangular selection box is made.
<DarthFrog> Just in that program or in all windows?
<greek> just the one program
<greek> "recordmydesktop"
<DarthFrog> Umm, perhaps its not KDE that's causing your problem?
<greek> i am unable to complete the creation of a rectangle area.
<greek> my intention was to turn the added feature off.
<DarthFrog> It would seem to me that if it happened in all programs, it would be a KDE issue.  But if it's specific to one program, then the resolution of that issue probably lies in the configuration of that program.
<greek> for example: in this irc client (quassel IRC) i can click on the right side of the menu bar and move this window
<kaj> morning
<greek> hi kaj
<kaj> showing wife how irssi works on irc without a gui
<greek> good, gui dependency limits our ability to reason :p
<DarthFrog> kaj: And how is your wife responding to life at the CLI? :-)
<greek> so, i suspect restricting window move to the title bar is not possable...
<greek> bitchx was nice :D
<kaj> wife prefers her way..W7 and all that goes with it :)
<greek> M$ winddoze ... o_O
<DarthFrog> kaj: Don't fight battles you can't win. :-)
<greek> thanks DarthFrog
<kaj> I'll join you guys in a few mins where the font is readable ...it's much too small to red ar this distance
<DarthFrog> greek: You're welcome.  As I said, I can't duplicate your problem; I'm running Natty with KDE SC 4.6.2
<greek> when you take a cource in M$Office, students are expected to know keyboard shortcuts because they are faster then operating the GUI :p
<BluesKaj> eyes are still watering from the strain :)
<greek> with linux, you are not forced into buying more ram and hard drive space .. these become optional because there is no drive create obsoletion (pardon spelling errors)
<greek> windows was desinged to require more ram, more storage, faster CPUs, faster system boards, third party software, and so on.. by design , you will be perpetially busy with a intentionally flawed system..
<greek> mac is no ommited from this feature
<greek> Does any one know where i can find KDE tech support in IRC ?
<claviceps_> hi, just installed 11.04 and now all my videos (dragon player, vlc, ...) have a wrong hue (i.e. all the people are blue); what's going on?
<greek> is your GFX driver installed claviceps_?
<claviceps_> sure, the recommendet nvidia driver
<nucleophase> greek: I think #kde is the channel you're looking for.
<greek> have you tried  " x server color correction" in the "nvidia x server settings" ?
<greek> thanks nucleophase
<greek> claviceps_: ?
 * greek also has an nvidia 
 * greek is in #kde 
<claviceps_> why should i? that's a global setting (and doesn't include hue); everything else has the correct color, just videos don't
<greek> oh... then this is beyond my ability to assist claviceps_
<claviceps_> aaah, wait, "xvideo settings" has a hue slider which actually only affects video output :)
<greek> what videos are you playing ? web? local?
<claviceps_> local
<greek> oh, very well then :)
<claviceps_> and while we are at it: does playing video from a samba share work for you?
<BluesKaj> I have nvidai graphics on 2 machines , never encountered such a problem
<BonesOfTheNight> Hello. I wonder, is there a way to disable the Dolphin feature that makes a context menu whenever you drag a file? It's really annoying.
<greek> never tried LAN streaming in linux
<greek> why disable the context menu ? and i also do not see an option to disable this.
<greek> i did find an option to add move/copy and delte to it though :)
<greek> delete*
<claviceps_> damnit, restarting the player reset the nvidia settings ....
<greek> try konqueror ... :)
<greek> BonesOfTheNight:
<greek> you are not stuck with only dolphin
<greek> this sint windoze :p
<greek> isnt*
<BonesOfTheNight> I like Dolphin. But that feature that activates the context menu just for dragging, is really annoying, I'll check Konqueror now.
<BonesOfTheNight> Konqueror has the same feature! :(
<greek> i know that konqueror was in use long before dolphine in linux distrobutions
<greek> oh...
 * greek checks konq's settings
<BonesOfTheNight> I mean, it's not a deal breaker, but every time I give KDE another try, it's the little things that bug me. So this time I decided I'd ask and try to tweak it.
<BonesOfTheNight> Well, I'm checking Konqueror's settings. At least it's more KDE 3.x, it has lots of options.
<greek> wow, the menu options are seemingly identical
 * greek shrugs ... 
<BonesOfTheNight> :(
<tcmartins> Is there any particular reason for knotify4 to use 100% cpu?
<greek> concider yourself better off BonesOfTheNight, claviceps_ has local video playback color issues and i am not able to use the opengl rendering of the kde desktop effects (this limits the number of desktop effects features a get to use)
<greek> all in all, i think claviceps_ is worse off then both of us together BonesOfTheNight ;)
<greek> if i use opengl, i get soem blank windows
<greek> some*
<BonesOfTheNight> Yes. That puts things into perspective. I can say that right now, KDE4 is *working* for me.
<BonesOfTheNight> Another thing, in Konqueror I've got video thumbnails activated, but I get no thumbnails. Why? It works in Dolphin.
<BluesKaj> konqueror hasn't been worked on much since kde 3 as a file manager...dolphin became the default
<BluesKaj> it doesn't even work very well as browser anymore
<BonesOfTheNight> BluesKaj: why was Konqueror left behind like that? It was like a symbol of KDE.
<claviceps_> wonderfull, while searching for a solution i found a "solved" bugreport from 2007 with the exact same problem ....
<BluesKaj> BonesOfTheNight, not sure , I think there was power struggle amongst the devs about which direction kde was going to go...some thought konq was becoming too bloated and clunky , ok as browser but it shouldn't manage files , so dolphin was chosen...that was one story I heard
<e_t_> A couple of times lately, I've restarted my computer normally and had it come back up showing disk errors. So far, an fsck makes everything OK again, but I wonder if my hard drive is on the way to failure?
<claviceps_> e_t_: check what S.M.A.R.T tells you
<e_t_> S.M.A.R.T. gives it a clean bill of health.
<e_t_> But disk errors aren't a good thing.
<BonesOfTheNight> BluesKaj: well, that's too bad. :( But Dolphin is all right, I guess. Konqueror seems more configurable.
<wea0> Since the upgrade to Kubuntu 11.04 (amd64) my virtual terminals are broken. When I press Ctrl+Alt+FX all I get is a black screen with a blue line on top.
<claviceps_> wea0: i get the all the time when updating graphics drivers
<shane4kubuntu> sometimes, I accidentally mouse up in the left hand corner, and up pop all my windows on my screen, however I can't seem to figure out the how to reproduce this?  Any ideas?  Also where is this configured at?  I kind of like it.
<claviceps_> this is really retarded; do they want to fore people to stop using nvidia/ati graphics cards?
<BluesKaj> BonesOfTheNight, what's the prob with dolphin , in your case.
<trickshot> hi
<wea0> shane4kubuntu: System settings -> workspace -> workspace -> screen edges
<shane4kubuntu> wea0: thanks,
<BluesKaj> claviceps_, which nvidia card and driver are you using
<BluesKaj> ?
<trickshot> I have 3 users and I'm trying to let one of them login without the need of a password. I have selected the Activate authentication without password and selected the user but it doesn't work. How can I do this?
<claviceps_> it's a 8400; the driver is the "recommendet" one; very clever that the don't write the version number there
<tcmartins> hmm, does anyone know anything about knotify4 and kded4 using 100% cpu?
<claviceps_> tcmartins: had that yesterday; is the owner of the process by any chance root?
<BonesOfTheNight> BluesKaj: I don't have a real problem, just a nuisance. I want to disable the context menu that appears when you drag files. Why can't it be like in Nautilus or Windows and just *move* the file? I don't want a menu popping up every time I move a file. It makes the process take two steps instead of one.
<tcmartins> claviceps_: nope, I am the owner
<BluesKaj> claviceps_, I have a 8400gs on this pc , connected to a panasonic plasma tv /monitor , I havent encountered any hue probs , the driver is the nvidia-current
<claviceps_> BluesKaj: the funny thing is: i didn't have that issue with the upgrade from 10.11 to 11.04; but with a fresh install i everything is fucked ...
<BluesKaj> claviceps_, after the fresh install did you choose the rec'd driver / nvidia-current, I have to ask
<BluesKaj> claviceps_, also watch the lingo , pls
<claviceps_> actually i didn't choose anything; but during the install i checked the "proprietary packages" which, so i guess, installed the nvidia-current
<claviceps_> at least the "additional drivers" program tells me so
<BluesKaj> BonesOfTheNight, open dolphin/settings/configure dolphin/general/conrext menu/uncheck the "show" boxes ther
<BluesKaj> there
<trickshot> how do I copy icons from desktop using console?
<BluesKaj> claviceps_, run sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<trickshot> can't find the folder :(
<BonesOfTheNight> No, that's not it. The two boxes there are unchecked. It still shows a context menu when moving files.
<BonesOfTheNight> But thanks for helping.
<claviceps_> BluesKaj:   Installed: (none)  Candidate: 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 ... what's going on???
<BluesKaj> claviceps_, you don't have the driver installed , choose it in kmenu/apps/system/additional drivers
<BluesKaj> BonesOfTheNight, that's real odd IMO , I have the same setting
<BluesKaj> even in the split mode
<BonesOfTheNight> So you can move a file directly without a popup context menu appearing?
<BonesOfTheNight> Simply moving within the same folder, a context menu shows up with options to copy, link, or cancel. Do not want.
<BluesKaj> no I mean the context menu pops up even in the split mode
<BluesKaj> I think this is a question for the #KDE chat
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<BonesOfTheNight> I didn't go there 'cause I figured it'd be full of people with actual problems and they'd ignore me, but sure, I'll try there.
<BonesOfTheNight> And yes, it pops up in split mode too.
<claviceps_> BluesKaj: that fixed it :)
<BluesKaj> claviceps_, good :)
<BluesKaj> BonesOfTheNight, I've found the crew at #KDE rather unhelpful over the yrs , but it's worth a shot .
<BonesOfTheNight> That's too bad. I guess they're busy with meta-problems. Hence the channels name. Now, is there a dolphin specific channel?
<BluesKaj> no dolphin chat on freenoce
<BluesKaj> freenode
<claviceps_> why is my hostname "claviceps-System-Product-Name"? why was there no prompt for that during install?
<kubu2> claviceps_: you were not looking
<belisarivs> Hello all. video thumbnails don't work for me. I tried to debug it, but I have no idea how. Did anybody fiddle with it before?
<belisarivs> I tried both kffmpegthumbnailer nad mplayerthumbs
<ho> my keyboard is not working properly, no semi-colon and shift+most keys doesnt work
<kubu2> BonesOfTheNight: not everyone wants that behavior -move
<kubu2> BonesOfTheNight: when you drag files, press Ctl to copy or Shift to move
<ho> chaning keyboard in systemsettings(between the generic types) changes nothing
<BonesOfTheNight> I don't really want to do that, but I guess it's the closest there is to doing it in one step. You sure there's not setting to customize it?
<kubu2> BonesOfTheNight: moving w/o prompt is bad imho
<kubu2> haven't looked into it as I'm happy with it
<BonesOfTheNight> kubu2: well, in my opinion it's practical not to have to stop with every file you move. It breaks the flow. Also, humanity have lived thousands of years moving files in their OSes without prompts and everyone got by just fine. Why so prompty?
<kubu2> BonesOfTheNight: bec a move has a delete operation? just to be safe I guess.  Thousand years? what planet are you from?
<BluesKaj> BonesOfTheNight, I think the idea is the optins one has to either move. copy or delete etc ..it does have some advantages fro my viewpoint
<BonesOfTheNight> I wouldn't even bother anyone with this question, if it weren't 'cause the best file manager I've seen, Nautilus, doesn't get along so nicely with KDE, but that's how things are. :( Dolphin is close, though.
<abkde> can someone tell me what is different between kubuntu update ppa and backport repository?
<kubu2> BonesOfTheNight: what is best for you is worse for others.  I find Nautilus very lacking like in creating links
<BonesOfTheNight> Still, I didn't think it was asking too much in wanting maybe a checkbox to disable the context menu. Even it wasn't set to my preference, at least it'd exist.
<BluesKaj> abkde, the backport is the official release kde version for kubuntu , I believe the update is alpha or beta versions in kde development
<murali> not able watch youtube videos on firefox. plz help
<DarthFrog> murali: Why not?
<MacMan1> Having some trouble installing Kubuntu, mounting fails early on.  Ideas?
<delac> trying to compile dolphin (and rest of kdebase), but the lib-hierarchy doesn't match that of default installation. e.g. libkdeinit4_*-so files go directly to lib folder when in Kubuntu they are in lib/kde4/libkdeinit. I did take the sources from the packages.ubuntu.com. Any easy way to make this work?
<murali> i dnt kno. but i can them with chrome. but not with firefox. not only youtube videos but any other streaming videos from diffrnt website
<DarthFrog> murali: Do you have flash installed?
<murali> how do i do that?
<abkde> BluesKaj, but kde 4.6.3 is in kubuntu-ppa now, is it a beta version of kde?
<murali> i dnt know how to install flash in kubuntu
<delac> murali: install restricted-extras for kubuntu
<murali> how do i do tht?
<Guest46511> any human?
<delac> murali: do you know how to use synaptics?
<DarthFrog> murali: Use Applications/System/Software Management to install flashplugin-installer.
<Guest46511> yo babes
<murali> not quite
<Guest46511> saminamna waka waka
<BluesKaj> abkde, yes I believe so, it's not in the backports afaik ..I do a dist update/upgrade every few days to keep kde current
<delac> murali: in that case the second suggestion is better
<Guest46511> wtf
<Guest46511> abe tumhari maa keee ankh
<Guest46511> mein do laddu
<Peace-> Guest46511: ?
<delac> murali: use the software management to install flashplugin-installer or the restricted extras
<Guest46511> ?
<murali> do i have to search "flash plugin" in software management?
<Guest46511> what do you want peace?
<abkde> do you know when it be available in backport repository?
<Peace-> Guest46511: english please
<Peace-> .
<DarthFrog> murali: Follow your nose.
<delac> murali: I recommend you search for "restricted" and select the "Kubuntu Restricted Extras"
<murali> DarthFrog: wat?
<Guest46511> abe jaaaaaaaa naaa reeeee
<DarthFrog> Guest46511: You seem to be in the wrong channel.  You belong in #windows, it seems.
<Peace-> !english | Guest46511
<ubottu> Guest46511: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guest46511> no
<Guest46511> i am in right place
<DarthFrog> Not with that behaviour, you're not.
<Guest46511> you are nuts
<Peace-> wanna be kicked?
<DarthFrog> !coc | Guest46511
<ubottu> Guest46511: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<murali> delac: I tried, but nthin happening. it keeps showin me the list of redundancies
<Guest46511> its so booooooooooring
<delac> murali: what's in the list?
<Guest46511> have any body aaded any interesting thing to kubuntu
<Guest46511> ?
<murali> its installing some files. it might take a while. Thank you very much in advance
<murali> delac: it might take about 10 min
<Peace-> Guest46511: post your problem and explain better , in english
<Guest46511> i dont know english i know only waka waka
<Peace-> ok you wann be kicked
<Guest46511> do you want to learn
<Guest46511> i will teach you
<Guest46511> what is ping?
<DarthFrog> Guest46511: We expect folks to behave according to the Ubuntu Code of Conduct on this channel.  If you haven't read it, would you please do so?
<Peace-> called an admin
<Guest46511> ok
<Guest46511> i have a problem but i dont have the code
<BluesKaj> abkde, if you want to upgrade to 4.6.3 , do sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa , then update and dist-upgrade
<Guest46511> hey somebody please reply
<DarthFrog> Guest46511: We prefer to not feed trolls.
<mahi_> hi guys, i have downloaded firefox.tar.bz2; how can I install this file? can anyone help me with this???
<Guest46511> i can tell you
<DarthFrog> mahi_: Are you sure you want to install from a tarball?  Why not use the official Kubuntu package?
<Guest46511> open command prompt
<nucleophase> mahi_: You should be able to just run the Firefox installer that's provided with Kubuntu. You can find it in Applications > Internet > Mozilla Firefox Browser Installer
<mahi_> darthfrog: I am a new user, thats why I have downloaded that. now i want to install that
<nucleophase> mahi_: If you're new, it's much easier to use the one that's provided with Kubuntu.
<abkde> BluesKaj, I want it, but i fear adding kubuntu-ppa may bring some unstable applications into my system in the future...
<mahi_> cannt i install the bz2 file?
<Guest46511> hey darth
<Guest46511> execute this
<DarthFrog> mahi_: nucleophase is right.
<Guest46511> cd ~/Downloads/
<Guest46511> sudo mv firefox /opt/firefox
<Guest46511> sudo rm -r /opt/firefox
<Guest46511> sudo mv firefox /opt/firefox
<Guest46511> sudo mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-old
<Guest46511> sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<FloodBotK1> Guest46511: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest46511> hey whats that for
<Guest46511> ?
<Guest46511> anybody available for me
<Guest46511> i mean free
<DarthFrog> mahi_:  Use Applications/System/Software Management to install firefox.
<Guest46511> it gets struct many times
<DarthFrog> mahi_: If you install programs outside the package management system (as you are trying to do with the .tar.bz2 file), you can really bollix up your system.
<mahi_> searching for that@ darthfrog
<Guest46511> i feel that i am th only guy in the whole world
<BonesOfTheNight> Guest46511: solipsism... the thought crosses my mind at times.
<Guest46511> maaaaaaa chudaooooo
<Greenery> my kubuntu 10.10 (with KDE 4.6.2 using the kubuntu-ppa) still couldn't upgrade to Kubuntu 11.04 because of error saying I'm using pre-release build. How do I rectify this?
<DarthFrog> Guest46511: Please take your chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic.
<Guest46511> now what is that
<Guest46511> @ greenery ?
<Greenery> Guest46511: yes?
<mahi_> installation is ongoing. thanks guys
<DarthFrog> mahi_: You're welcome.  Good luck.
<murali> delac u ther?
<Guest46511> lever it @greenery
<Guest46511> i mean leave it
<trickshot> I have 3 users and I'm trying to let one of them login without the need of a password. I have selected the Activate authentication without password and selected the user but it doesn't work. How can I do this?
<Greenery> Guest46511: leave it? You mean no need to upgrade?
<murali> not able watch youtube videos on firefox. plz help
<Guest46511> no man
<Guest46511> install flash first
<Guest46511> murali
<murali> how to do tht?
<Guest46511> wait
<BluesKaj> abkde, true , waiting for it to arrive in the backports is usually a sign of some stability :)
<DarthFrog> murali: You were told how earlier.  Were we not clear?  Are you having problems?
<DarthFrog> murali: Use Applications/System/Software Management to install flashplugin-installer.
<delac> murali: I'm here
<murali> darthfrog: i have installed as i was told, but still no result.
<DarthFrog> murali: Did you restart firefox?
<abkde> BluesKaj, thanks for help, I would wait for it :)
<Guest46511> first that start menu click on it
<Guest46511> then applications
<Guest46511> then systems
<murali> yes its installing
<murali> yes i did restart the firefox, Darthfrog
<DarthFrog> murali: Can you now watch flash videos in firefox?
<murali> nop. but i can watch them on chrome
<delac> murali: go to about:plugins and check if flash is listed there
<Guest46511> how old are you people?
<miaggiroach> very old
<BluesKaj> Guest46511, if you ask about age then you're too young to be here :)
<Guest46511> have anybody installed cario dock in kubuntu
<Guest46511> i am 16
<Guest46511> BluesKaj are you a girl or a boy?
<murali> delac, i am sorry, but where wil be tht option?
<BluesKaj> Guest46511, neither , i'm a grandfather
<delac> murali: open new tab in firefox, clear the urlbar and write about:plugins
<Guest46511> kubuntu have lots of bugs
<Guest46511> especially 10.04
<Guest46511> which i am using
<Guest46511> which version are you on
<miaggiroach> 10.10
<murali> delac, yes its mentioned there
<Guest46511> where?
<miaggiroach> just switched from windows to linux
<delac> murali: so it is installed and the firefox finds it
<murali> yes
<delac> murali: do you have javascript on?
<Guest46511> oh man i know my version
<murali> i dnt kno
<Guest46511> i was asking yours
<miaggiroach> like learning two new oriental languages at the same time :-)
<delac> murali: it's in the firefox settings
<Guest46511> @greenery what do you want?
<delac> murali: in the Content tab
<Guest46511> hey murali just download a deb file of flash
<delac> murali: oh, and I suppose you don't have installed any flashblock or noscript addons?
<Guest46511> and it will include all
<murali> yes, enable java script option is checked
<murali> guest46511: how can i do it
<murali> ?
<delac> murali: don't listen him
<Guest46511> i dont remember but search in google for flash player and then download it
<murali> ok
<murali> wat now, delac
<Guest46511> fuck you @delac
<delac> murali: so no flashblocks and javascript is on?
<IdleOne> !language | Guest46511
<ubottu> Guest46511: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<murali> there isnt any option abt flashblocks
<miaggiroach> i agree
<tsimpson> uhh, backscroll is insane
<murali> but yes java script is enabled
<deconnectee> j
<delac> murali: flashblock is addon. Have you installed it?
<murali> nop
<delac> murali: good
<delac> murali: so what do you see when you go to youtube?
<murali> when i open a page with video, the whole page loads normally except the video space is black n empty
<BluesKaj> murali, delac , you can auto install flash and java and a whole lot od required multimedia codecs , by installing kubuntu-restricted-extras, no need to compile from source at all
<delac> BluesKaj: it is already installed
<murali> delac, if i uninstall and install again, will it work?
<delac> BluesKaj: and flash shows up in about:plugins
<BluesKaj> it should
<delac> murali: I think it might be some configuration mishap on firefoxs end
<murali> ok, so solution?
<BluesKaj> if you run FF or chromium
<murali> but it works fine in windows
<BluesKaj> chromium ftw , FF is becoming buggy again
<delac> murali: do you have any other user accounts on that computer?
<murali> nop
<delac> murali: do you know how to make one?
<Peace-> murali: you need flash ?
<murali> nop
<murali> i havnt done tht
<delac> murali: well, maybe better not go there then
<delac> murali: well, do you know how to make another firefox user?
<murali> nop. but i explain, i will do it
<Peace-> here there is the flash plunin installed locally http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/09/plasma-desktopKL1696.jpg
<murali> if u exlain i will do it
<delac> murali: open Terminal and write: firefox -ProfileManager
<murali> done
<murali> a new window opened
<delac> murali: create new profile
<mahi_> can any one tell me what is uBlog standing at my desktop?
<delac> murali: you can name it whatever you like
<snikker> on natty my eth0 sometimes run at 100Mbit/s and sometimes only at 10Mbit/s. eth0 is connected to 100Mbit switch. how can i fix this?
<murali> how can i name a whindow. after entering the command , a new firefox window opend
<delac> murali: oh, so you didn't get the ProfileManager window...
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<murali> nop
<delac> murali: close all firefox instances before running the firefox -ProfileManager
<murali> ok
<murali> yes done, created a profile
<delac> murali: good. now select it and click Start Firefox.
<mahi_> can anyone tell me which software works exectly like dreamwaver.exe????
<murali> great. it works. Thanks a lot Delac. u rock
<delac> murali: but notice that all of your settings are gone
<delac> murali: or in the other profile
<murali> ya, all the setting will be in default profile
<delac> murali: the problem is that your default profile has some configuration that prevents the flash from running
<murali> ok
<delac> murali: either you need to locate and remove that setting or migrate all your stuff to the new profile
<murali> thank you once again
<murali> a small doubt , everytime i open firefox frm now, will it open in new profile or the old one?
<delac> murali: I think it might use the profile that was used last
<delac> murali: but I'm not sure
<murali> okok , its using the new one
<delac> murali: anyway this setting is not prefereable
<murali> thnk u delac
<delac> murali: you should have only one profile
<murali> can i delete the default profile?
<delac> murali: so I recommend you back up all your important stuff like bookmarks and delete the old profiles
<murali> done
<murali> thnak you and byw
<murali> *bye
<delac> murali: the create new default profile, and import the important stuff
<delac> trying to compile dolphin (and rest of kdebase), but the lib hierarchy doesn't match that of default installation. e.g. libkdeinit4_*-so files go directly to lib folder when in Kubuntu they are in lib/kde4/libkdeinit. I did take the sources from the packages.ubuntu.com. Any easy way to make this work?
<delac> ah, ok. now I see. Apparently ubuntu package maintainers  split the kdebase source into smaller units and packaged those. And changed the installation paths at that process. Does anyone know if and where those source packages might be downloadable?
<yofel> delac: make sure you have the neccessary deb-src lines in your sources.list
<yofel> then run apt-get source kdebase
<yofel> it'll get you the same source you can get from package.ubuntu.com though (I think)
<delac> yofel: unfortunately the package I get from there is the "raw" source that has the default KDE paths and stuff. What I need is the package that has those paths set for Kubuntu
<yofel> the debian/*.install files are responsible for moving the files around during dh_install when the package is created
<yofel> make install still does the same for our packages, it's dpkg/debhelper that moves the files around
<delac> yofel: where could I get the configuration files for packagin?
<delac> yofel: I gues it needs some?
<yofel> if you want to rebuild kdebase, you can get the source, run 'sudo apt-get build-dep kdebase', modify the package, and then call dpkg-buildpackage in the source dir to build it
<yofel> that will create new .deb files that you can install
<delac> yofel: dpkg-buildbackage would know where to install the libs? I mean, there is nothing in the sources that would tell it the Kubuntu specific paths?
<yofel> delac: curious, what are you trying to do?
<yofel> delac: there is, in kdebase-<version>/debian/<binary_package>.install
<delac> yofel: ah, of course, they are not Kubuntu specific, but Debian specific
<yofel> yes, we share the same package management after all
<delac> yofel: I just did a little modification to Dolphin. So little that it only modified the Dolphin binary and I thought I could just replace by dropping it in to the /usr/bin. Unfortunately the libs were in wrong places...
<yofel> right, that might not work right
<yofel> also, I wasn't exactly right. The paths aren't only changed in the install files, but also by the pkg-kde-tools that are used to build the packages, which come mostly from debian
 * yofel is gone for a moment
<noaXess_netubu> something is strange.. sometimes i have no power profile .. and can't change any of it..
<BluesKaj> yofel, delac  debian specific kde apps can be built for kubuntu using the deb package builder ?
<noaXess_netubu> and also all keybaord shortcut'sare disabled.
<noaXess_netubu> hey BluesKaj
<noaXess_netubu> how can i restart powermanagement?
<luca1> Hello
<BluesKaj> noaXess_netubu, hi... dunno for sure about restarting power management ...sudo service powermanagement restart ?
<noaXess_netubu> not a service BluesKaj
<noaXess_netubu> i need to restard kdm that it works
<noaXess_netubu> BluesKaj: any idea how to reinstall/reconfigure powermanagement?
<yofel> BluesKaj: deb package builder?
<BluesKaj> noaXess_netubu, look in system settings/power management :)
<noaXess_netubu> i mean.. reinstall
<noaXess_netubu> cause there is nothing, no power profiles to configure :(
<BluesKaj> noaXess_netubu, reinstal acpid ?
<noaXess_netubu> no
<noaXess_netubu> BluesKaj: do you know any commands to control acpi manually?
<noaXess_netubu> or chekc status?
<Reliks> um how do you set a picture as a desktop background?
<noaXess_netubu> Reliks: click right onto desktop and select desktop activities ;)
<Reliks> ty
<tsimpson> "desktop settings"
<jmut> hi. I got fresh kubuntu latest installed. running on lenovo R61
<jmut> I have graphic card installed..all seems ok, effects disabled, but still when I open firefox, thunderbird and few other applications system becomes very slugish.
<jmut> I mean likke for some going between windows..I get 100% CPU usage etc..when I have like 1G of ram in use only..out of 2. this feels very very odd
<jmut> any pointers what I could cause I really doubt this is hardware issue
<BluesKaj> tsimpson,  noaXess_netubu is having power management , he has no profile options
<BluesKaj> probs
<ho> gah
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: yeah, I'd guess it's something to do with acpi, but I really don't know how to debug that
<noaXess_netubu> tsimpson: but any idea to restart it.. only stop/start kdm will fix it
<noaXess_netubu> tsimpson: strange thing: in power managemetn i can't see any profile, in the battery applet i see the profiles but a switch doesnt change anything..
<ho> recently installed kubuntu on a eeepc 901 and some keys arnt working
<tsimpson> I *think* all of that is done over DBus, so it could be lower-level than KDE stuff
<noaXess_netubu> tsimpson: you mean from kernel?
<tsimpson> more like kernel modules, but I'm just guessing
<noaXess_netubu> tsimpson: but... if i just stop/start kdm, it comes back.. until i reboot
<tsimpson> noaXess_netubu: I can't see why that would work, but power management is a mystery to me
<tsimpson> maybe some KDE service is malfunctioning? (another guess)
<noaXess_netubu> tsimpson: yes.. but which one :)
<tsimpson> is it restarting KDM or just logging out/in?
<ho> shift+some keys doesnt work
<noaXess_netubu> tsimpson: wait,.. i will try logout/in..
<ho> on another eeepc901 running ubuntu everythnig works fine
<noaXess_netubu> back..
<noaXess_netubu> tsimpson: can't logout... if i logout i get a bluescreen and nothing happens..
<ho> key presses arnt even reported by xev
<tsimpson> eek
<noaXess_netubu> tsimpson: does keyshortcuts any powermanagement has any todo together?
<noaXess_netubu> causif power profiles are not available all my custom keyboard shortcut doesnt' work...
<tsimpson> noaXess_netubu: I'm not too sure to be honest
<tsimpson> there is a "global" KDE daemon that handles those key shortcuts
<tsimpson> but if that dies you usually get some notice about it
<noaXess_netubu> tsimpson: on boot i can't see any notice... ..
<tsimpson> it should be when you login, it's run per user login
<tsimpson> or rather per KDE session login
<noaXess_netubu> tsimpson: ok.. check
<tsimpson> it's "kded4" I think
<szal> evening
<szal> installing Natty on my other machine, currently at partitioning..  for dual-boot w/ an existing XP, is it adviseable to change the bootable flag to the Kubuntu / or should I leave it as-is?
<tsimpson> szal: it doesn't matter, grub doesn't care about the "bootable flag". it was for back in the DOS days
<szal> ah, ok
<BluesKaj> szal,  is the kubuntu install procedure asking this or are you going partition beforehand
<szal> BluesKaj: alternate installer, manual partition setup
<szal> BluesKaj: so I _can_ change this
<pelle> can some perhaps give me a hint, during listening to music via amarok the kde sound backend (phonon) asked me wheter i want to remove my unused sound devices and strangly showing my currently in use ones as unuses. i accidently klicked on yes and now i only can hear system sounds but nothing else
<BluesKaj> on the alternate install you will be asked where to put the grub bootloader , choose the default , grub will detect you windows partition and include it in the menu
<BluesKaj> szal, ^
<pelle> a couple of minutes before i installed the bad and ugly gstreamer backend and at first i suspected them to kill my sound but after pruging them still only system sound works
<szal> BluesKaj: ah, that was to be my 2nd question, thx ^^
<szal> BluesKaj: because I was contemplating whether to put the Grub2 in the MBR or in the / partition
<BluesKaj> szal, that grub option will be close the finished install procedure
<BluesKaj> err near the end Imean
<szal> btw, do you have spam bots or something on this channel? (look at top of nick list)
<Pici> szal: The floodbots are for flood protection.
<szal> Pici: I don't mean the floodbots, the name says it all ^^
<Pici> szal: If you mean the ones that start with numbers, those are desynced clients. Normally nicks can't start with numbers.
<giufino> hi all
<giufino> someone can help me?
<szal> Pici: ah ok
<szal> giufino: not without a proper question you asked we can't ;)
<giufino> is possible try gnome3 on kubuntu 10.04 ?
<yofel> no, there is a PPA for 11.04 though
<giufino> also for 11.04 ?
<yofel> for 11.04
<yofel> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<giufino> ok ty
<szal> PPA == repo?  (just to get terminology clear)
<yofel> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<giufino> i try it on ubuntu 11.04 it's very unstable
<giufino> i love so muck kde but i want try gnome3
<yofel> szal: they behave like a repository, and are set up in the same way
<giufino> i like so much his fonts
<szal> yofel: thx
<yofel> szal: they're nice as anyone with a launchpad account can provide his own packages in a PPA
<gribouille> when I run glxgears, I get  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<sourcemaker> since the update to kde 4.6.3 my sound does not work anymore... it this a known issue?
<gribouille> when I run glxgears, I get  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<anderlia> Did anyone experienxce a regression with k9copy since 11.04 upgrade: it used to work fine, and now I am no longer able to rip a DVD w/o the menu: "titles have been correctly extracted" displayed after a few seconds (it takes usually 15 mn), and nothing in the target directory.
<anderlia> if I disable dvdauthor, DVD ripping works again > so I suspect a regression in libdvdread or libdvdcss
<yofel> sourcemaker: not really, can you file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ please?
<yofel> gribouille: hm... can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<sourcemaker> yofel: I am going to find the problem... if nothing works... I will report this bug
<gribouille> yofel, I think it's a problem with xorg.conf
<anderlia> @yofel: I will, but I would like first to target which module is wrong by manually downgrading dvdauthor and libdvdread4  to their previous version (10.10)
<yofel> could be, the Xorg log should tell what the problem is
<yofel> anderlia: hm, I really don't know anything about k9copy so can't help there :/
<anderlia> no pb
<gribouille> yofel, for whatever reason, it was renamed to xorg.conf-backup-110509101156
<yofel> gribouille: well, if you won't show your logs: what graphics card and which driver?
<gennro> gribouille what drives are you working with?
<gennro> drivers
<gribouille> I don't know
<yofel> gribouille: can you install pastebinit and run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<yofel> or we can only guess what's wrong
<gribouille> yofel, I've renamed the backup file. If it still doesn't work, I'll as you again. thanks
<yofel> if you pastebin it give us the link so we can find it
<flipoxp> Buenas
<flipoxp> alguien habla español '
<flipoxp> ?
<szal> !es | flipoxp
<ubottu> flipoxp: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<viliny> any way to completely disable all screensaver and screen shutting thingies? i disabled screensaver that blanks the screen but it still goes black after a while. running kubuntu in virtualbox incase that matters
<viliny> like if virtualbox has some screensaver too or something
<viliny> if anyone has any experience i would really appreciate it
<gomiboy> viliny: there are probably other methods, but i used xset when i had that problem
<viliny> gomiboy: xset?
<gomiboy> viliny: a console command, can't remember the syntax. Read man :3
<viliny> gomiboy: thank you, ill try that
<szal> installation finished, system running..   feels a bit sluggish on my old single-core machine, and something about the theme isn't quite right, I can see the mouse pointer disappear when pointing it at certain points in the vicinity of window widgets
<gennro> what video card do you have?
<gennro> szal
<szal> gennro: on that machine, nVidia GeForce FX 5900XT
<gennro> did you uninstall the nouavu  xerver driver and install the nvidia 185 driver?
<szal> 185?  wasn't that 173?
<zCROSSBONESz> <szal> Is that not too much card for the processor?
<gennro> 185 is the is 270
<szal> zCROSSBONESz: please rephrase, I don't get you
<gennro> the latest nvidia drive released last month
<szal> gennro: the FX series only runs on legacy (173)
<gennro> ah ok
<gennro> forgot about that
<szal> gennro: other than that, I haven't installed anything yet, just booted up
<gennro> yeah get rid of the open source nouavu driver and install the 173
<gennro> should help ya out
<gennro> for some reason if you leave the oper source nouavu driver installed it caused all kinds of problems
<zCROSSBONESz> <szal> sorry ... i was having a braindump..............
<yofel> well, no need to remove it, if you install the nvidia package nouveau gets disabled
<gennro> I had to remove it for me otherwise it would try to load the nouavu driver instead of the nvidia driver for me
<szal> yofel: no real need to explain the inner workings, I've been on Linux for >6 years now ;)
<yofel> I'm just explaining the package management oddities, nvidia has a few...
<zCROSSBONESz> <szal> heck ive been on it for fifteen and still lost
<gennro> now if you manually install the nvidia driver it blacklists the nouveau driver
<szal> yofel: but anyway: best way to install nVidia driver on *buntu?  pkg or manual?
<yofel> well, manually as in apt-get, but apt doesn't create a xorg.conf, only jockey or nvidia-xconfig do they
<zCROSSBONESz> but then i'm 60
<yofel> szal: pkg as long as it works, manual install is not supported at all
<yofel> and tricky to revert
<gennro> no manually as in download from nvidia and sudo ./Nvidia-installer
<yofel> (not that it's impossible)
<yofel> er... ok, but that requires removing nvidia-common and blacklisting the nouveau  modules first
<gennro> yoful the latest 270 installer does that automaticly
<kubu2> amarok is flaky with internet streams and seems hung when switching between streams
<yofel> ah, that's nice then
<szal> as long as I don't start messing around w/ unsupported kernels I shouldn't need the manual install option as long as there is a pkg'd driver available
<kubu2> playing streamingdata on streamingdata from streaming data?
<szal> anyhoo..  cmdline pkg management -> apt or aptitude?
<kubu2> apt-get or aptitude whichever is better atm
<yofel> apt-get, after it installs run nviidia-xconfig (aptitude isn't installed by default since maverick on desktops)
<szal> ah, any reason to that?  I faintly remember back from a Debian derivative that they recommended not using apt-{get|cache|file|whatever} any more
<kubu2> sometimes other removes stuff while the other leaves it back
<yofel> a) disk space b) no point in having 2 apps installed that do the same thing, and ubuntu prefers apt for some reason
 * yofel prefers aptitude tbh
<yofel> disk space as in CD space
<szal> of course, HDD space shouldn't be an issue
<kubu2> they both use APT, just different dependencies/rule processing
<szal> the thing I disliked in the past about aptitude was it installing recommended pkgs automatically..  is that configurable or hard-coded?
<kubu2> just pass --without-recommends
<yofel> that should be --no-install-recommends IIRC
<yofel> ah, --without is aptitude, --no... is apt-get
<kubu2> yofel: is 4.7 be in 11.11 shortly?
<yofel> kubu2: 4.7 beta1 release is scheduled for the 25th
<kubu2> yofel: how about proj neon? Do they have anything to try for 4.7?
<James147> 4.7 isnt out yet ^^ but both kubuntu and kde have a 6month release cycle so every new version of kubuntu has the next version of kde
<yofel> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.7_Release_Schedule to be accurate ;)
<yofel> kubu2: well, neon are the trunk builds, which currently would be 4.7 pre-beta
<kubu2> I've seen some 4.7 from Chinese source in KDE forums
<yofel> that's nonsense, 4.7 beta1 hasn't even been tagged yet, so it's still in trunk
<yofel> if anything those would be trunk snapshots
<kubu2> I'm not saying it's been released
<yofel> same as neon
<gremset> Hi, how can I change firefox to use another sound card for outputting audio from flash, I have et skype and vlc media player to use other card, but could not find any setting for firfox. Any ideas where to look for?
<szal> gremset: play something in FF & change the playback stream to another device
<crashev> anyone experienced brithness controll problem in kubuntu 11.04 (which worked previously in 10.04 lts) ?
<szal> aptitude was already installed ^^
<gremset> szal: thanks, the thing is "playback stream". got it
<szal> so, I installed nvidia-173, now do I just reboot or do I need to do something else beforehand?
<phoenix_> i am accessing Internet through my mobile modem. When i disconnect the network manager hangs and also the desktop. When i see the process list the process "kded" uses the maximum cpu and i am not able to kill the process.
<yofel> szal: you can reboot if you have a xorg.conf
<yofel> if not, run nvidia-xconfig first
<yofel> phoenix_: kill -s 9 should work (SIGKILL), but KNM won't work right after that, plasma will though
<yofel> I've seen that sometimes here, haven't spent much time debugging it though
<phoenix_> yofel: will it hangs ?
<phoenix_> yofel: why it hangs ?
<phoenix_> yofel: i use top to kill apps
<yofel> not sure, I did try to get a trace of the point where it's stuck once, and it was net lookup from ntrack (whatever that is)
<yofel> phoenix_: then enter 9 as signal number
<yofel> instead of 15
<BlaXpirit> Dolphin file manager: where can I change the amount of time that has to pass before a tab is selected when I hold a file on top of it?
<SJr> Hmmmm since upgrading to 11.04, network manager tray or whatever it is, doesn't seem to be able to do anything with my wireless
<SJr> it just says it's "Unavailable"
<vzduch> works
<vzduch> <- szal on other machine
<vzduch> looks as if the gfx oddities like flickering mouse pointer and similar stuff were due to the nouveau driver, even program start seems to go faster w/ nVidia
<vzduch> though this machine still feels a bit sluggish compared to my (newer) other machine ;)
<gennro> yeah that nouveau driver sucks...... not sure why ubuntu defaults it for 11.04
<gennro> would rather have the old NV driver by default
<vzduch> gennro: because the nVidia driver cannot be shipped by default due to licence restraints
<vzduch> gennro: and nv is obsolete
<gennro> I know
<gennro> but atleast the open source xserver NV driver doesn't cause stability issues.... granted it is only 2D
<gomiboy> using nouveau with experimental 3d support here (8800 gtx). Works (mostly :)
<vzduch> gomiboy: iirc, it also worked quite well back on Fedora w/ LXDE and on my other machine on openSUSE before I installed nVidia driver there
<gennro> as long as nvidia keeps putting out good drivers for linux i'll keep using the nvidia ones
<vzduch> but w/ KDE and the FX 5900XT it seems to struggle
<vzduch> gonna restart KDE, brb
<Dclixis> Bonsoir :)
<Dclixis> test
<ubuntu> hey guys
<ubuntu> hey guys how do i download torrents while useing live cd..
<ubuntu> i do have ext 4 filesystem disks setup but cannot get privilages
<vzduch> you could chown them to the live CD user, but I guess you don't want that
<ubuntu> yes i sure do
<ubuntu> im formatting anyway to put linuxmint on lol
<ubuntu> how do i chown them?
<vzduch> see "man chown" in the terminal
<ubuntu> sudo chown dev/sda6 livecd?
<ubuntu> how do i know who to change ownership to if im on a livecd
<vzduch> ubuntu: whoami
<ubuntu> what should i type for chown command
<vzduch> group name should be either the same as the user name or "users"
<ubuntu> so just chown dev/sda6 Username?
<vzduch> you haven't read the man page
<ubuntu> sry
<vzduch> the syntax is wrong, to begin with
<ubuntu> i just wana do this fast without reading to much
<ubuntu> cuz im formatting here in a minut
<ubuntu> sudo chown -r dev/sda6 username
<vzduch> *sigh*
<ubuntu> lol i just need the command
<ubuntu> i know it looks something like that up their
<kubu2> yofel_: I get the black screen and mouse when logging into proj neon.  any idea how to get around it?
<sethiroth> yp
<sethiroth> yo
#kubuntu 2011-05-10
<Sethiroth> not getting and audio
<Sethiroth> via
<Sethiroth> jack or hdmi
<lowinski> reboot
<vzduch> lowinski: wrong input line?
<lowinski> how so ?
<James147> Sethiroth: check "alsamixer" see if anything is muted
<Sethiroth> how
<James147> Sethiroth: open a terminal and run "alsamixer"
<James147> Sethiroth: see if anything has an m under it
<Sethiroth> nothing is muted
<Sethiroth> thx
<Sethiroth> nvm
<Sethiroth> :D
<bheadley> stupid question: have any of you had X (or the session) reboot?
<bheadley> My only clue: the keyboard scroll lock turns on. Next key I press is *blam*
<bheadley> Nothing in the log files, not hints of dismay/disgust
<bheadley> "no hints"
<bheadley> Natty, x86_64 with nvidia 270.41.06 drive
<bheadley> Naturaly, everything worked fine previous version
<vzduch> this rekonq that comes w/ Natty by default is buggy crap
<James147> vzduch: you can always replace it
<vzduch> James147: of course I can, just wanted to say
<James147> vzduch: or better yet file bug reports to fix the bugs ^^
<James147> thats the only real way to get anything changed
<vzduch> while I'm at it..  what's the cleanest way to set up IP masquerading?  gotta know that if I should decide to put *buntu on my main machine
<Spaz_Dynamic> i'm confused, why can't I view disks (sda, sdb, etc.) using fdisk or cfdisk? it returns "Unable to open sdX"
<James147> you mean hiding you ip?
<vzduch> in openSUSE (just for comparison) that is a case of 2 mouse clicks in the firewall settings
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: you using /dev/sdx?
<vzduch> James147: no, I mean hooking up a machine in a LAN behind the main machine to the Internet
<Spaz_Dynamic> ....fail.
<kallioli> SOUP
<Spaz_Dynamic> lol, no, forgot for some reason
<James147> vzduch: so network bridging?
<vzduch> James147: that too, if I understand "bridging" correctly
<vzduch> scenario: machine 1 hooked up to DSL modem, 2nd network interface connected to machine 2, and machine 2 wants 'net access too
<James147> vzduch: never looked into it... but I would be very suprised if linux couldnt do it...
<James147> considering I bet quite afew router run linux :d
<vzduch> James147: of course it can; question is how does *buntu do it? -> [02:13:50] <vzduch> in openSUSE (just for comparison) that is a case of 2 mouse clicks in the firewall settings
<James147> vzduch: :) cant rellany say never looked into it :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> ...is there anything that would kill a SD card to where I can't even see it to reformat it?
<vzduch> only thing I could think of here is installing system-config-network & doing it from there
<James147> vzduch: though a quick google search found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269235
<vzduch> dayum, system-config-network doesn't exist for *buntu
<vzduch> or at least not in the main repos
<[dlp]> Hey all/
<[dlp]> I'm having some problems with graphics in Natty.
<[dlp]> Desktop effect now don't run fast enough to use (they worked before).
<[dlp]> And GL screensavers won't run.
<vzduch> using correct gfx driver?
<[dlp]> When KDE tries to start them, at least.
<[dlp]> But I can start a GL app (written myself) from the shell, no problem.
<[dlp]> Yeah, I think so.
<[dlp]> X is using the Xorg intel driver.
<[dlp]> The i915 kernel module is loaded.
<[dlp]> Which is what I have.
<[dlp]> Ok GL screensavers have started working.
<[dlp]> But desktop effects are still unusably slow.
<[dlp]> Have some particularly intensive ones been loaded by default, now, maybe?
<[dlp]> This computer /is/ quite old.
<[dlp]> Handled the default settings in 10.04 fine, though.
<[dlp]> Ok I've stripped it down to the bare minimum and it runs ok with effects resumed.
<vzduch> Intel..  *ugh*
<[dlp]> So be aware, all, Natty's default desktop effects settings are significantly more intensive.
<[dlp]> Indeed.
 * vzduch pats his nVidia card
<Snowhog> [dlp]: Disable/unselect Blur in the desktop effects.
<[dlp]> I'd love to be able to afford to build a new beast of a machine with SLI GF9800s.
<[dlp]> But I can't.
<[dlp]> I have nVidia graphics in one of my other machines. Which stands up very well. But it is also rather old.
<[dlp]> So Blur is the hugry one, is it?
<Snowhog> [dlp]: Not all Intel GPUs can handle the effects that Blur provides - mine can't.
<Magnusson> anyone a microphone guru? i can't seem to get mine to capture
<[dlp]> Yeah, that's much better.
<Snowhog> [dlp]: I can use almost all the other effects, just not Blur.
<[dlp]> Seems the same here.
<[dlp]> Glide would look smoother on a more powerful GPU.
<[dlp]> But still passable.
<[dlp]> Cool.
<[dlp]> Right.
<[dlp]> Bed time.
<TheFriendlyOnes> top
<vbgunz> anybody use nvidia binaries from repos and experience kwin botching the titlebar with all sorts of anomalies? anyone know what this is? it's the only sign of breakage and makes my titlebar butt ugly
<gennro> uninstall the xserver nouveau driver
<vbgunz> gennro: you talking to me? shouldn't it be disabled and not at all interfering? is this a known issue?
<gennro> it caused me problems till I removed it
<vbgunz> gennro: I'll try it, thanks :)
<vbgunz> it'll be pretty quick to find out if that is the issue
<gennro> yeah I had issues even with the nvidia drivers installed still trying to load the nouvaeu driver
<vbgunz> gennro: ok, I'll be back
<shane4kubuntu> how do I empty my trash on a usb stick?  I can't seem to find the option
<vbgunz> my goodness. I don't ever remember virtualbox ever being so sloooow
<vbgunz> gennro: hopefully it works, so far so good
<gennro> yeah I had the same issue so hopefully it fixes it for you
<vbgunz> gennro: I think you really put the nail in this frigging coffin... this has been bugging me for so long and the only bug reports I could come up with were from 2009 and they were resolved
<gennro> cool...... I really like the effort of the people doing the nouveau drivers..... but man they suck right now
<vbgunz> gennro: yeah man, I'm excited. it sucks staring at broken decorations *all day*... no joke.
<gennro> well I am glad to share my experiences to help someone else out
<gennro> also if you plan on using any java based apps look into getting sun java installed
<gennro> if you need help with that let me know I have a link that helped me
<vbgunz> gennro: if you hang out here, yeah, I might hit ya up for the link. I went through hell trying to get minecraft working on here for my son
<gennro> vbgunz: here ya go http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=4847&p=52604#p52604
<gennro> just scroll down to method 2
<gennro> and remove openJDK
<vbgunz> yeah, think im gonna do that tomorrow
<vbgunz> right now im dead tired and really thought asking about the titlebar issue here was a complete shot in the dark
<vbgunz> gennro: thank you very much, very much appreciated! have a good night bud!
<gennro> np, later
<Poyntz> is there some command like fstab -l that lists your filesystems?
<mkquist> Poyntz: fdisk -l? list disks and give filesystems..
<Poyntz> thats it! thanks
<mkquist> np
<Poyntz> i tried sudo mount -o loop -t /dev/sda1 /mnt/bob
<Poyntz> it didnt work
<Poyntz> sda1 is windows ntfs
<Poyntz> - n i want to mount it
<Poyntz> also /mnt/bob is an empty directory
<Poyntz> mkquist: how do i mount again? i tried sudo mount -o loop -t /dev/sda1 (my directory)
<mkquist> you mounting you part from a live cd?
<Poyntz> naa
<mkquist> Poyntz: you mounting you part from a live cd?
<Poyntz> trying to mount windows 7
<Poyntz> which is sda1
<Poyntz> to /mnt/bob
<mkquist> Poyntz: what are you sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/bob
<mkquist> Poyntz: like that maybe
<mkquist> Poyntz: in your fstab?
<mkquist> Poyntz: you can just mount -a
<Poyntz> oh sda1 isnt it haha
<Poyntz> but that worked thanks
<Poyntz> do you use mount -o loop for CDs?
<mkquist> Poyntz: np
<mkquist> Poyntz: just an example
<Poyntz> ahh.. what other stuff do you use it for?
<mkquist> if you mounting images maybe
<mkquist> your...
<mkquist> Poyntz: like a cd image..
<Poyntz> mkquist: this is really gay.. sda1 (which is like windows boot) mounts fine.. sda2 (which is windows 7) wont mount
<Poyntz> i take that back
<Poyntz> for some weird reason the first time i tried it gave no error msg but didnt mount...
<Poyntz> must be a bug
<Poyntz> mkquist: thanks for your help
<ProjectFox> where do i find a list of server names?
<ProjectFox> where do i find a list of server names?
<ProjectFox> glad to see 100 people are afk
<nucleophase> ProjectFox: Server names for....?
<ProjectFox> ah good you can see what im typing
<ProjectFox> im new to irc
<ProjectFox> i just want to check out other channels
<nucleophase> Ah
<nucleophase> To look at all the channels there are, you can use /list
<nucleophase> But be warned, there's a lot so it will slow down Quassel as it tries to print them all
<ProjectFox> whats quassel?
<nucleophase> It's the default irc client in Kubuntu. I just assumed that's what you were using.
<ProjectFox> is it better than konversation?
<nucleophase> I haven't used Konversation for a few years.
<nucleophase> I don't have any problem with either of them. I'm not particularly demanding on my IRC software.
<ProjectFox> well tyvm im gonna check out the /list feature and do some exploring
<nucleophase> Alright. have fun. :)
<nedrigaylov> hi! can you tell me, how to connect icq (via kopete) through tor?
<nedrigaylov> i'm set "use proxy" 127.0.0.1:8118 (my tor-polipo settings), but icq cant connect.
<nedrigaylov> browser connect via tor fine
<poyntz> when i switch workstations on the new OS, system settings pops up and disappears..
<poyntz> is there any way to fix this?
<Spaz_Dynamic> I can't change the order of my input devices, for example making apps like skype use my microphone in my webcam
<saintdev> I just upgraded to natty, and can't find how i configure my suspend button to hibernate instead of sleep.
<saintdev> I see the settings for the laptop lid, and the power button.
<Spaz_Dynamic> first thing that comes to mind, you still have swap space, second thing is what is your "preformance" setting?
<Spaz_Dynamic> or similar
<Spaz_Dynamic> if it is set to preformance, it might have your computer configured to stay running constantly when plugged in to power
<saintdev> Spaz_Dynamic: i can't find the _setting_
<Spaz_Dynamic> power management?
<saintdev> it's not there
<saintdev> only laptop lid and power button
<Spaz_Dynamic> are you talking suspend button on your computer, or suspend from the menu?
<saintdev> the suspend button on my computer
<saintdev> previously i was able to configure it to hibernate, while i was able to set lid close to sleep, but now that seems gone :(
<poyntz> can you change the placement of windows when they're opened to centre instead of top-left?
<poyntz> brb
<snub> so, my system panels have all disappeared. i've dropped to cli using ctrl-alt-f1, anyone able to point me in the right direction for getting them back?
<poyntz> how do you alter the placement of windows so they spawn in the center of the screen instead of the top left corner?
<Guest78462> hey guys
<preecher> guesst78462 hey
<giufino> hi all
<giufino> is possible try kde 4.6 on kubuntu 10.04 ?
<giufino> ???
<jaco_> hi
<vlt> Hello. Waht is kubuntu's default GUI package manager?
<vlt> synaptic, adpet, ...?
<tsimpson> vlt: KPackageKit
<vlt> tsimpson: Thank you.
<QBeeTemp> hello all
<martinjh99> I want to install the build-deps for the oxygen (or another one) theme so i can compile downloaded themes... What is the package name for oxygen?
<martinjh99> Never mind found it thanks!
<paolinuz> hi
<Moji> Hi all
<Moji> my problem is that when i start camputer i dont get a gui , just aprompt requesting me to login and next i should write "sudo startx" to have a gui .
<delac> does installing a custom version of a .deb prevent update manager from updating that package, or does the custom .deb just get overwritten by the newer official version?
<szal> Moji: _sudo_ startx?  are you crazy?
<szal> Moji: rule of thumb: NEVER start X w/ privileges unless there is output that implies lack of permissions
<tsimpson> delac: depends on the version of the custom deb, if it's lower than the version in the repositories then the update manager will want to update it to the latest, if it's higher then it won't update it (until a higher version is released)
<delac> tsimpson: ok, so the custom .deb does not have any special "protection". thanks
<tsimpson> exactly
<tsimpson> (all the package manager does is download the .deb and all the other .debs it needs, after that nothing special happens)
<delac> tsimpson: oh, and I suppose reinstalling the package with synaptic would also replace the custom version with the official version from the repositories, even if the version numbers were equal?
<delac> tsimpson: or do I need to purge the apt cache first?
<tsimpson> yeah
<tsimpson> if you purge the apt cache, apt will just download the .deb from the archive anyway
<tsimpson> if it can't find the .deb file, it'll download it from the archive
<tsimpson> you can use apt pinning to force a package to a fixed version though
<tsimpson> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<delac> tsimpson: ah, thanks. that might come handy
<Moji> what should i do ?
<Moji> my problem is that when i start camputer i dont get a gui , just aprompt requesting me to login and next i should write "sudo startx" to have a gui .
<szal> find out what the problem is in the first place..  search for error messages ("(EE)") in /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old), /var/log/kdm.log
<crashev> latest kubuntu is a big disappoitnemnt, time for windows7
<poyntz> what's the chance of kde releasing another office?
<poyntz> cause the latest kubuntu seems awesome. everything works perfectly
<poyntz> but doc formatting n rendering still sucks (but that's not a kde issue..)
<Peace-> poyntz: ?
<Peace-> i have no issue with kde 4.6.3
<Peace-> and kubuntu 11.04
<poyntz> me neither..
<poyntz> but doc formatting isn't a kde issue
<poyntz> also dragon player now works n daisy now works
<poyntz> -- like the scrollers now work in dragon
<szal> what the what..  set up Sun Java PPA, refreshed, but can't find Sun Java JRE and plugin to install
<szal> !search java
<ubottu> Found: coffee*, jre, java64, javappc, sunjava, limewire*, ops-#ubuntu-nz, coffee-#ubuntu-offtopic, proxy-#kubuntu-proxy-users*, multijava and 10 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=java
<szal> !sunjava
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<szal> so, how to install Sun JRE and plugin on Natty?  sources on the web don't seem to agree on one way
<mksystemsonline> hello
<tcmartins> Hello! I'm having an issue with kded4 (and sometimes knotify4) eating 100% cpu. Does anyone knows anything about it?
<Hatl> hi! ive got a problem with knode: http://img703.imageshack.us/i/screen1q.png/ after an update the icons got a bit big :) does anybody know what could cause that?
<gigasoft> test
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<agostino> salve
<agostino> list!
<agostino> list!
<agostino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<agostino> soft
<BluesKaj> agostino, if you are looking for the kubuntu operating system iso , then go here, www.kubuntu.org
<BluesKaj> !it | agostino
<ubottu> agostino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shane4kubuntu> BluesKaj: for the record, up time almost 3 days, xsession-errors file, only 3MB, apparently it was nepomuk, it doesn't like me.
<BluesKaj> nepomuk ,doesn't work well with a lot of  setups , I think it should be left out of normal installs and made an option for thosw who want to databases , mysql etc
<BluesKaj> want databases
<shane4kubuntu> after my recent run-in with it, I would have to agree. :)
<BluesKaj> I had the same issue about cpu usage
<BluesKaj> shane4kubuntu, I don't understand this practice of leaving a computer turned on in any mode sleep or otherwise when it's not being used . I always turn mine off when not in use.
<rsx_> hi
<rsx_> which gui lib gambas uses default?
<spoon> Anybody know the status of NVIDIA's proprietary driver issue?
<jussi> spoon: which issue?
<spoon> It appears that a number of folks can not use Nvidia's proprietary drivers in Natty, myself included.  After upgrade and complete reinstall can only boot to a terminal prompt.
<BluesKaj> spoon, which nvidia card ?
<spoon> geforce 5000 series
<spoon> From the forums though it looks like this issue doesn't discriminate between many Nvidia cards.
<kevin___> any gentoo user here?
<Pici> kevin___: This is #kubuntu, try #gentoo
<kevin___> thank you
<BluesKaj> Pici, spoon was here before , he's been yold several times to instll nvidia-current , because the forums say "it doesn't work " he won't ry it . according to my sources the 500 series does work ...so i think the guy is almost a troll, just complains but won't accept advice.
<BluesKaj> err 5000 series
<szal> moin BluesKaj + Pici
<BluesKaj> hi szal
<kevin___> is it possible to install ubuntu in usd device and boot from it and using the same ubuntu installed usb in other systems?
<szal> most likely not, because what is included in the initramdisk is mostly hardware-specific
<szal> iow, install on one system, put stick on other system -> probably won't boot
<kevin___> oh i see, but if it is used with one system, will it work?
<BluesKaj> kevin___, there's an app for that aptoncd , I think
<BluesKaj> or apton usb in this case:)
<kevin___> i am not talking abt apt! I want to experiment with os portability
<jmut> hi. I got brand new laptop. it comes with windows 7 pro. since I want the dual boot part.  May I safely asume that installing kubuntu..it will automatically create the dual boot for me
<BluesKaj> apt maintains the repository installed / suppoertd apps
<BluesKaj> kevin___, just use a usb with the kubuntu alternate install on it ,,,that's really flexible
<BluesKaj> jmut, yes , it should but you follow the instructions on the partitoning closely , some don't realize that the auto install can wipe windows
<BluesKaj> keep a close eye on the istallation process , it will ask you whatpartitions you want to save etc
<gngn_> mp3
<BluesKaj> !list |
<ubottu> : This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> what is it about frenode/kubuntu that these mp3 seekers don't understand:) ?
<jmut> BluesKaj: kudos. thank you
<BluesKaj> jmut, it's not real complicated , just keep an eye on the install
<jmut> BluesKaj: yep
<ocsi> how can i open smb files without copying to /var/tmp/kdecache-myname/krun/
<BluesKaj> ocsi, pls expalin in more detail
<ocsi> when i try to open a avi files from netwok i have to wait 20 min
<kevin___> what is the command to creat  a tar.gz file?
<szal> huh?
<BluesKaj> ocsi, that's because it's copying the file from the source to your pc ...
<szal> kevin___: not that you couldn't look that up yourself (manpage, Google).. -> tar cvzf DESTINATIONFILE.tar.gz SOURCEFILE1 SOURCEFILE2 etc.
<kevin___> thank you
<BluesKaj> ocsi, do you know about ssh , you can play files like media remotely if you use the right commands
<BluesKaj> !openssh | ocsi
<ubottu> ocsi: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<flyingmayo> I'm on kubuntu 10.10.  I installed the unity package but when I try to log in selecting the "ubuntu netbook edition" I just get a gnome desktop.  Is anyone aware of what I'm missing?
<Peace-> flyingmayo: try into #ubuntu
<Peace-> we support kde +ubuntukernel
<Peace-> stop
<flyingmayo> ty
<Peace-> flyingmayo: btw kde can do this... http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/10/plasma-desktopvj1685.jpg
<BluesKaj> fly don't think unity runs on netbooks ..graphics required are more thn most can handle
<greek> what is an alternative to foxit reader ? foxit does not support 64bit linux
<olskolirc> I'm on Natty with ext4 partiton and the partition manager won't let me resize its disabled (grayed out) how can i easily resize my partition please?
<Peace-> olskolirc: you need to un-mount before
<olskolirc> thanks peace
<olskolirc> Peace-,
<appletree> hi2all.did somebody know where i can enable the "fast writes" for my nvidia un kubuntu 10.4
<viliny> Hello!
<viliny> my kubuntu installation keeps blanking the screen even with my settings set to not doing that
<viliny> i tried the gui for it
<viliny> i tried "xset s off"
<viliny> but won't work
<viliny> any ideas?
<Daskreech> viliny: You mean power savinf?
<Daskreech> saving?
<viliny> im not sure
<viliny> the problem is the screen goes blank after a while
<Daskreech> What is your power profile set to?
<Hatl> hi! ive got a problem with knode: http://img703.imageshack.us/i/screen1q.png/ after an update the icons got a bit big :) does anybody know what could cause that?
<viliny> Daskreech: where do i check that?
<tsimpson> viliny: look at the "power management" module in system settings
<Daskreech> viliny: alt+f2 -> type power
<viliny> i just did this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4091293&postcount=6
<viliny> ah there they were :)
<viliny> thank you
<viliny> that should solve it :)
<Daskreech> Hatl: ha ha check #kde and see what they say that's pretty funny
<Daskreech> viliny: Hope so :)
<viliny> i use kubuntu in fullscreen on my other monitor on a windows machine via virtualbox and was getting annoying that the screen went blank if i din't fiddle the window for a while
<mah454> where is youtube video cache in ubuntu-11.04 (FireFox Browser)
<mah454> where is youtube video cache in Kubuntu-11.04 (FireFox Browser)
<mah454> where is youtube video cache in Kubuntu-11.04 (FireFox Browser)
<viliny> mah454: don't spam
<mah454> OK
<mah454> Excuse me ...
<viliny> where is the equivalent of "places" in kde?
<viliny> if i want to browse my hd
<tsimpson> in the file manager, where it should be
<Daskreech> !info youtube-dl | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.08.04-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<mah454> OK ...
<mah454> tnx :)
<zen_monkey> hi, can i still upgrade from 9.04 or not possible anymore?
<DarthFrog> zen_monkey: You might be able to upgrade to 9.10 and so on.
<Daskreech> zen_monkey: You can still upgrade
<Daskreech> assuming that you had some kinda proper seperation it's way faster to do a new install but if you have 6 hours to kill...
<zen_monkey> Daskreech: all the time in the world :P
 * Daskreech tries to find someone who has 1/2 the time in the world
<DarthFrog> zen_monkey:  Instructions on how to upgrade from 9.04 to 11.04 are at: http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&q=ubuntu%209.04&fp=b6cf6853cd91f763&cad=b
<Daskreech> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<zen_monkey> Daskreech: i'm at 9.04 right now with 12 blocked updates, and getting an error 127 that quits the upgrade, any ideas?
<Daskreech> zen_monkey: more info needed
<DarthFrog> Or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes directly.
<DarthFrog> zen_monkey: Have you done a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first?
<Spaz_Dynamic> Hey, I can't change the "capture device preference" list in my system settings. whenever I do, it always reverts to the present configuration with the microphone jack as the first, and my webcam as the third (and various other devices after that). How can I fix this?
<zen_monkey> Daskreech: like wich are the blocked ones or what?
<Daskreech> zen_monkey: Like pastebin the erro
<zen_monkey> Daskreech: how can i lauch the upgrade from the konsole? i cant pastebin you the image i get :D
<Daskreech> zen_monkey: You can :_p
<Daskreech> but try sudo do-release-upgrade
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: He has to apply all updates first.
<Daskreech> zen_monkey: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<wn1zid> so, the latest is, shuttleworths goal is 200 million in the next 4 yrs.
<zen_monkey> Daskreech: wops, thought they would be defferent from ubuntu :P my bad
<Spaz_Dynamic> Can I make an ubuntu 11.04 boot USB stick from kubuntu 11.04?
<Daskreech> zen_monkey: not on the command line It's the great common man
<DarthFrog> Spaz_Dynamic: Sure.
<Daskreech> wn1zid: 200 million in profit?
<DarthFrog> Spaz_Dynamic:  install the ubuntu-desktop package and make your USB stick boot.
<zen_monkey> nice bless
<wn1zid> http://digitizor.com/2011/05/09/mark-shuttleworth-ubuntu/
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: 200 million users.
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: For linux or just Ubuntu?
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu
<Daskreech> I'm guessing all of a sudden Kubuntu is going to "count"
<Spaz_Dynamic> DarthFrog: do I have to install the ubuntu-desktop package?
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu does count, just not the main effort.
<preecher> recent convert to kubuntu from ubuntu here & loving every moment of it
<DarthFrog> Spaz_Dynamic: I would imagine so, since installing the ubuntu-desktop package will bring in all the Ubuntu stuff.  You asked about making an Ubuntu USB stick, not a Kubuntu one.
<shane4kubuntu> preecher: same here. :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> DarthFrog: Can't I just download the ubuntu ISO?
<DarthFrog> Spaz_Dynamic: Having never done it, I can't answer that.
<Spaz_Dynamic> DarthFrog: alright, thanks
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Ubuntu is for newbies and going to 200 million users is a lot of newbies.  :-)  Kubuntu is for power users who can look after ourselves.
<Spaz_Dynamic> Hey, I can't change the "capture device preference" list in my system settings. whenever I do, it always reverts to the present configuration with the microphone jack as the first, and my webcam as the third (and various other devices after that). How can I fix this?
<Spaz_Dynamic> video works fine, its just the microphone on the webcam that I need to get working
<Spaz_Dynamic> and I'm pretty sure that it has to do with the preference list
<Daskreech> Spaz_Dynamic: udev maybe?
<Spaz_Dynamic> udev?
<DarthFrog> Spaz_Dynamic: Don't screw around with udev (there be dragons!), file a bug report instead.
<kaddi> i got a report about a pc turning off when a usb device is plugged in/out. Did you have any of those?
<Spaz_Dynamic> DarthFrog: Alright, sounds good... Assuming someone will be able to help me... making video calls with no sound is a little bit, uh, strange?
<DarthFrog> Spaz_Dynamic: Depends upon the video call. :-)
<kaddi> how's natty so far? Any big issues due to which you would advise not to upgrade?
<DarthFrog> kaddi:  None that I can see.  Works great.  Kubuntu version, that is.  I gather there is unrest on the other side.
<preecher> kaddi no problems on this end whatsoever other than i just dont like unity and climbed on the kde wagon
<kaddi> unrest was to be expected on the gnome part.. :p I heard rumors about issues with intel graphic chips again.. since I had big issues from jaunty through to karmic basically, I'm a little weary
<DarthFrog> kaddi: My laptop has Intel graphics.  natty works fine on it.
<kaddi> what chip, if you don't mind me asking
<DarthFrog> kaddi: Dell Inspiron 15N.
<antuan> Hi all, when I run geany or gimp error apears segmentation failed kubuntu 11.04 How to fix?
<Daskreech> preecher: welcome to KDE :)
<preecher> Daskreech thanks
<Daskreech> antuan: run it from the command line to get the error message
<Reliks> how do i import a theme into my theme folder after its downloaded from the theme downoad??
<kaddi> looks like you have a different chip tha me DarthFrog .. can't find which one you have exactly, mine is a inte 965
<antuan> Daskreech error message = Segmentation failed
<zen_monkey> Daskreech: well, so long so far with upgrade from console... has 2 hs to download all so thanks by now
<DarthFrog> kaddi: the 15n is a 1545 that cam with Ubuntu Intrepid pre-installed.
<kaddi> ah, that's prolly different then... I had the bad judgement of just picking an acer and installing linux onto it on my own ;)
<kaddi> na, it's working rather smoothely nowadays.. I'd hate to loose that
<DarthFrog> kaddi: I picked it because it came with Linux pre-installed and it only cost $299 USD. :-)
<kaddi> i occasionally have to use MS, so I didn't want to buy the license seperately
<DarthFrog> Makes sense.
<Reliks> can anyone tell me how to put the theme i downloaded from the theme adder in Natty into my desktop themes?
<Reliks> so its not just Air, Air net book and Oxygen?
<DarthFrog> Reliks: System Settings/Workspace/Appearance/Desktop Theme
<DarthFrog> Reliks: Use the "Get New Themes" button there.
<Spaz_Dynamic> is there a new version of KDE out?
<Peace-> Spaz_Dynamic: we got kde 4.6.3
<Peace-> on ppa repository
<kaddi> is it awesome?
<DarthFrog> kaddi: It's just the monthly bug-fix version.
<Reliks> I did that but the theme I installed isnt  In my themes spot
<Spaz_Dynamic> Peace-: which one?
<Reliks> Its just Oxygen, AIr, And air Netbook
<Spaz_Dynamic> Peace-: never mind, I decided to not be lazy. xD
<Reliks> I cant get the theme from THe add new themes in with the other themes
<Reliks> for some reason when I downloaded it it didnt go into the original themes section
<baptist> test
<baptist> jemand wach?
<baptist> leeeuuutteeeeeee
<baptist> cali spera
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in here that can tell me what package perl-Net-SSLeay  can be found in
<Spinell> This? libcrypt-ssleay-perl
<BluesKaj> !perl-Net-SSLeay
<Spinell> libnet-ssleay-perl
<kaddi> i'd guess ti depends on the release you're using
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, it's in the repos .check a package manager
<eagles0513875> kaddi 5.10
<eagles0513875> and hi kaddi long time no chat
<Spinell> This page might help as well http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kaddi> heyhey :)
<DarthFrog> Two points to whomever can say what "eay" means in SSLeay. :-)
<kaddi> it's a typo, they meant "say"
<eagles0513875> im using a special build script that to send build failure notices for libre office
<DarthFrog> kaddi: Nope. :-)
<eagles0513875> hence to send out the emails and im on gmail i need to use starttls which needs that module
<BluesKaj> it's listed i synaptic so the spelling is correct
<eagles0513875> thanks Spinell :) that should do the trick
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, libcrypt-ssleay-perl
<greek> ok... i have windows mobile 6.5 and gps2blue. how can i work this out so kubuntu has use of this to recieve GPS data ?
<eagles0513875> ya i got that now i need another module IO::Socket::SSL
<eagles0513875> greek: get rid of windows lol
<DarthFrog> Eric A. Young
<greek> well, when the warrenty expires on this phone, what linux distrobution should i install eagles0513875 ?
<eagles0513875> dunno greek never had to do so
<greek> for now though, it has windows mobile 6.5 and is running gps2blue.. is it posable to provide kubuntu with this device as an external gps reciever ?
<greek> rhobuntu might be a sutible choise for later though. i have only run it as a dual boot... the app that loads it caused my phone to require a factory reset...
<greek> haret.exe
<greek> ok.. how does linux normally attach to an external gps device ?
<DarthFrog> greek: Presumably by USB.
<greek> good then... i will continue my search directing towards usb
<greek> thanks
<asraniel> hi. is it normal that every other week when a mayor upgrade hits, i have to reinstall falsh with "sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer" ?
<DarthFrog> asraniel: No
<asraniel> DarthFrog: ok.. because i have that problem with all 3 of my kubuntu installs
<greek> would there be a "gps linux" channel or a "linux hardware" channel on this network ? :D
<DarthFrog> asraniel: Bizarre.  I've never had it happen.
<DarthFrog> greek:  /list will tell you the channels available.
<greek> thanks
<DarthFrog> greek:  I didn't really do you a favour. :-)  there are a *lot* of channels to wade through.
<greek> i know, that is why i requested a suggestion.
<DarthFrog> greek: Personally, I'd do a google search for the particular GPS model & Linux.
<greek> coming into a room asking questions, it is best except a position of unknowing in respect to thjose who may provide asssitence.
<greek> this is what i have been doing DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> greek: No luck?
<greek> those*
<masterjp> По русски ктото говорит?
<DarthFrog> !ru | masterjp
<ubottu> masterjp: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<greek> well... i havw come accross apps that are spacifically for external garmen devices
<BluesKaj> greek, usually those with some expertise in the relavent area will answer your question , no need to ask ppl directly
<greek> was that a translation command ?
 * greek returns to searching 
<DarthFrog> greek: No.  It was a request to the bot (Ubottu) to tell masterjp that this channel is English only and he can get help in Russian elsewhere.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, greek uses a translator himself , I'm thinking :)
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: any idea what package this is in IO::Socket::SSL
<DarthFrog> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, that's why I use synaptic , merely for reference , you can still use the cli to install
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> !perl
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: next best thing that worked google
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, there are 5 lisyings in synaptic ,but which one is relavent , I'm not sure
<eagles0513875> i got it
<eagles0513875> neede libio-socket-ssl-perl
<DarthFrog> eagles0513875: apt-cache search libio-socket-ssl-perl
<BluesKaj> libio-socket-ssl-perl, libnet-imap-simple-perl, libhttp-daemon-ssl-perl, libnet-smtp-ssl-perl, libevent-rpc-perl
<briandw1969> hello?
<briandw1969> need some info
<BluesKaj> hello
<briandw1969> just did the 11.04
<eagles0513875> DarthFrog: i found that in the ubuntu forums wasnt sure though what module i was looking for exactly
<briandw1969> installed Firefox......
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, libio-socket-ssl-perl, libnet-imap-simple-perl, libhttp-daemon-ssl-perl, libnet-smtp-ssl-perl, libevent-rpc-perl
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: its working need to figure out authentication now
<briandw1969> and now flash doesnt work
<DarthFrog> eagles0513875: the "apt-cache" command is very useful in situations like this.
<BluesKaj> briandw1969, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<briandw1969> in a terminal?
<eagles0513875> DarthFrog: i use it all the time its helpful when u know kinda what your looking for
<BluesKaj> briandw1969, terminal or package manager
<briandw1969> what is proper syntax for that plz
<BluesKaj> in the terminal , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<briandw1969> is running it now,TY
<BluesKaj> briandw1969, yw
<briandw1969> where is best documentation for the commands and such?
<BluesKaj> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<briandw1969> ok,thanx
<george_> hello. As you probably know, Skype was purchased by Microsoft. Do you know any other alternative voip clients (that allow you import your skype contacts) for linux?)
<zen_monkey> as far as i know there are alternatives, but no skype compatible client... :(
<Peace-> george__: the only stuff i use is google talks
<Peace-> george__: if you are american i guess you can phone too
<BluesKaj> zen_monkey, there might be a glimmer of hope for linux skype users , since if ms retains the free skype app for windows users
<Peace-> *call
<Peace-> george__: http://www.google.com/chat/voice/
<Peace-> george__: https://www.google.com/voice/b/0/rates
<george__> Peace: No, I'm from Brazil. Google voice is available only in the USA...
<george__> zen_monkey:That's a shame.
<Peace-> george__: you are luck i am italian here doesn't work too :D but i can use video goolte talks with my family
<Peace-> george__: you need to call someone withoutpc ?
<Peace-> if not.. you can use video google talks
<george__> BluesKaj: I think MS will ending up dropping Linux support in the future.
<george__> Peace: Yes, but I have contacts that use Skype.
<jmut> hi. I am stupid as hell :(
<jmut> just installed kubuntu and forgot user password. is ther eeasy way to reset it or neet to reinstall?
<Peace-> jmut: there is some ways
<Peace-> wait
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> jmut: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<jmut> Peace-: thank you
<Peace-> *are
<blip-> hi, I'm planning to install Kubuntu on my laptop and I'm unsure whether to go with 32 or 64 bit.  I've read many of the articles on the net regarding 64-bit Linux in general.   Is there anything specific to Kubuntu or the repos regarding this ?
<blip-> I see that the 32-bit is still recommended, why is that
<yofel> blip-: mostly to prevent people with 32bit hardware to download 64 and wonder why it doesn't work, as 32bit works on both 32 and 64 bit
<yofel> I'm running 64 here fine, although flash is still 32bit + wrapper
<blip-> I have a new laptop, maybe that's different in terms of drivers
<DarthFrog> blip-: Unless you have a need for intense CPU processing power, 32 bit is all you need.
<yofel> nah, drivers work fine for both usually, at least what we have in the archive
<szal> yofel: 64bit runs flawlessly here (other distro), though it's perhaps more tedious to install
<szal> Flash, that is
<BluesKaj> 64bit here , no 32 bit wrappers required ..all seems fine so far (kde 4.6.3)
<yofel> well, flash yeah, although the 32bit wrapped one usually works
<yofel> the 64bit flash works fine for me, but that doesn't get security updates I think
<mrvanes> anyone tried natty + 4.6.3 + compiz? having some problems here with systray
<mrvanes> Don't know where to file the bug, afraid everyone wil point at the other ;)
<BluesKaj> mrvanes, well, desktop effects seems to cover everything i need , making compiz redundant , unless you  need special effects the ccsm provides
<mrvanes> Well, I might take a look again, but am kind of glued to compiz's fluidness
<yofel> well, it could be an issue with 4.6.3, I don't think we have anyone that test compiz against the point releases before we release them
<mrvanes> And the wobbly windows algorithm looks better
<mrvanes> skype and keepassx refuse to go to the systray under compiz
<mrvanes> with kwin no problem
<BluesKaj> wobbly windows works just as well in desktop effects IIRC
<mrvanes> I know, they just feel better under compiz ;)
<BluesKaj> shrugs
<zen_monkey> BluesKaj: how's that of ms keeping the free app?
<leonardHome> anyone tried install madwifi on 64 bit?
<Peace-> leonardHome: whats your problem ?
<leonardHome> Peace-: I'm trying to enable Wifi on my laptop. But, no wifi drivers.
<gorgonzola> hello peoples! just got a new nexus s android phone, and i'm trying to get it to work with kubuntu 11.04. i plug it in, but it doesn't show up in device notifier. halp?
<Peace-> leonardHome: well :D
<Peace-> leonardHome: so madwifi ...
<Peace-> leonardHome: what the problem compiling that?
<Peace-> what's
<Peace-> gorgonzola: mmm
<keffie_jayx> gorgonzola: I have a android and pretty much the same happens
<Peace-> gorgonzola: did you set it like mass storage?
<gorgonzola> how do i do that?
<Peace-> gorgonzola: well i have not an android stuff
<BluesKaj> zen_monkey, skype to skype is free on all platforms , lets hope MS keeps that tradition, anyway if it doesn't then google-voice will probly take  it's place ...google is working on distributing outside the US
<Peace-> i have nokia
<gorgonzola> Peace the phone says "USB debugging detected"
<leonardHome> Peace-: still compiling. hang on.
<gorgonzola> and dmesg sees a usb mass storage device. but it does not show up on device notifier. maybe it needs udev rules?
<Peace-> leonardHome: i dunno i have compiled madwifi on 32bit without problmes
<keffie_jayx> BluesKaj: however, the lack of a free VoiP client on KDE is not cool
<Peace-> gorgonzola: mm i don't think so
<Peace-> but..
<Peace-> gorgonzola: i have created some udev rules for my nokia...
<Peace-> maybe you could copy my work
<Peace-> and apply to your phone
<Peace-> gorgonzola: have you google about that?
<Peace-> gogled xD
<gorgonzola> Peace i'm on it. one forum says it should show as mass storage... but it doesn't
<Peace-> gorgonzola: ok we could break that stuff then xD
<Peace-> let me find out my stuff
<leonardHome> Peace-: Adding the ath_pci module to the kernel now.
<Peace-> gorgonzola: found out
<Peace-> gorgonzola: this it's what i did :) http://nowardev.wordpress.com/author/nowardev/page/5/
<Peace-> gorgonzola: let me know if you can't read the topic
<gorgonzola> Peace- lets see. give me a sec...
<leonardHome> Peace-: i use trunk from http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-trunk-current.tar.gz
<tsimpson> the ath5k module is supposed to replace the ath_* atheros modules
<gorgonzola> aha. it is a bunch of a udev rules...
<leonardHome> Peace-: it didn't work. :(
<Peace-> leonardHome: have you checked if madwifi support your hardware ?
<BluesKaj> keffie_jayx, agreed , kde seems to be heade for the backbenches again , I see the buzz about ubuntu/unity being promoted agressively by canonical...not eben a mention about kde
<leonardHome> Peace-: Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Peace-> gorgonzola: lsusb
<Peace-> gorgonzola: i will write udev in 2 seconds
<Peace-> xD
<gorgonzola> Peace- yes, i'm on it. but i find it hard to believe that this doesn't have a more friendly way...
<Peace-> gorgonzola: oh well it should work
<Peace-> gorgonzola: lets' test first
<keffie_jayx> BluesKaj: I think we cannot blame the lack of a VoiP client on canonical solely
<gorgonzola> Peace- yes... i will try that as last resort. i'll keep googling.
<gorgonzola> Peace- thanks!
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> :D
<leonardHome> Peace-: I assume AR928X  was supported.
<Peace-> leonardHome: wel you havenot to assume...
<Peace-> you need to be sure
<Peace-> first
<BluesKaj> I'm not placing blame , but kde suffers a lot from benign neglect and a lack of devs
<Peace-> leonardHome: http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/Compatibility
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ya
<Peace-> leonardHome: btw , why you wifi doesn't work by defaul t
<Peace-> leonardHome: lsmod | grep -i ath
<leonardHome> Peace-: checking the list of hardware now. lsmod gives the below
<leonardHome> ath_pci               198001  0
<leonardHome> wlan                  252376  1 ath_pci
<leonardHome> ath_hal               435109  1 ath_pci
<leonardHome> ath9k                 118238  0
<FloodBotK1> leonardHome: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leonardHome> mac80211              294370  1 ath9k
<Peace-> wt*
<Peace-> hahaha
<Peace-> omg leonardHome you have both ath9k and ath_pci
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> leonardHome: sudo rmmod ath9k
<leonardHome> Peace-: it shows wifi enabled...
<leonardHome> Peace-: should I disconnect the LAN cable to test the wifi?
<Peace-> sudp iwlist ath0 scan
<Peace-> sudo  iwlist ath0 scan
<Peace-> leonardHome: nope
<leonardHome> Peace-: noted.
<Peace-> !paste | leonardHome
<ubottu> leonardHome: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leonardHome> Peace-: it gives me... ath0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Peace-> leonardHome: iwconfig
<leonardHome> Peace-: showing lo and eth0 no wireless extensions
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> leonardHome: please post all the stuff on pastebin
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leonardHome> Peace-: noted and sorry again. new to irc.
<leonardHome> Peace-: is this okay? http://paste.ubuntu.com/605865/
<Peace-> leonardHome: i guess your card is not supported via madwifibecause the driver ath_pci is loaded
<Peace-> but it seems doesn't recognize your hardware
<Peace-> anyway...
<Peace-> sudo rmmod ath_pci
<Peace-> sudo modprobe ath9k
<Peace-> then post again iwconfig
<Peace-> yep it's correct
<Peace-> on pastebin i mean
<leonardHome> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605867/
<Peace-> leonardHome: ok sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> leonardHome: always in pastebin
<leonardHome> Peace-: I learnt my pastebin lesson. :)
<leonardHome> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605868/
<Peace-> leonardHome: okk
<Peace-> leonardHome:  rfkill list
<leonardHome> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605869/
<Peace-> leonardHome: is it on laptop ? check if oyu have some buttons ... switch ; btw your device is blocked
<leonardHome> Peace-: it's laptop. Both wifi and bluetooth lights are on.
<Peace-> leonardHome: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Peace-> leonardHome: then again rfkill list
<leonardHome> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605871/
<Peace-> leonardHome: sbloked
<leonardHome> Peace-: sorry about the previous one. paste wrongly.
<Peace-> leonardHome: now , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> leonardHome: no problem kid
<leonardHome> Peace-: it gives a list of hotstops on terminal now
<Peace-> leonardHome: :) i guess i have fixed your hardware
<Peace-> leonardHome: basically you don't need of drivers.....
<leonardHome> really?
<Peace-> leonardHome: you had only to unblock
<Peace-> the device
<leonardHome> arh...
<leonardHome> so i need to undo the make install step_
<leonardHome> ?
<Peace-> leonardHome: yep remove the madwifi
<WeezzZ> hi geeks
<WeezzZ> does anyone know if there is a french channel there ?
<leonardHome> Peace-: how to remove it? apt-get remove?
<Peace-> leonardHome: have you compiled?
<leonardHome> Peace-: yup
<Peace-> i guess yes
<Peace-> ok...
<WeezzZ> leonardHome : if compiled -> no, if installed -> yes
<leonardHome> WeezzZ: if both yes? :)
<WeezzZ> yes
<WeezzZ> if you just compiled the shit, you just have to remove the directory
<Peace-> leonardHome:  http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/07/kubuntu-904-driver/
<WeezzZ> if installed with apt
<Peace-> leonardHome: learn
<WeezzZ> do apt get remove
<Peace-> leonardHome: that is my blog i have to go
<WeezzZ> if installed with a script, read the man, then you'll have the way to unsintall it
<Peace-> if you got some problems , remember the driver that works it's ath9k , ath_pci it's the driver to put on blacklist
<Peace-> leonardHome:  read up
<WeezzZ> anyway, any french there ???
<leonardHome> Peace-: I will learn and readup. Thanks!
<Peace-> !fr | WeezzZ
<ubottu> WeezzZ: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<WeezzZ> htx peace :)
<WeezzZ> *thx
<leonardHome> WeezzZ: thanks for ur tip too.
<Peace-> leonardHome: rememeber in that tutorial...  i was loading the madwifi driver and blacklisting ath5k
<Peace-> leonardHome: you have to blacklist ath_pci ,as knows as madwifi, and modprobing load athe theboot time ath9k
<leonardHome> Peace-: appreciate the detailed information.
<Peace-> ok good night here in italy is late
<Peace-> have luck
<Peace-> !
<leonardHome> Peace-: good nite!
<trcomp1> i tried installing 11.04 last night with linux software raid with lvm (raid 5). The mount point for this was "/". So yes, this is what i'm booting from. I remember doing something like this before. But i get a error with the grub installer. Does anyone know if this is possible with linux software raid/lvm?
<szal> define "a error"
<darthanubis> trcomp1: very possible but the boot partition must not be part of the raidarray
<blip-> hi, is there anywhere I can download Kubuntu more quickly ?  I've tried the 11.04 32bit Direct download as well as bittorrent, I get about 40 KB/s....
<blip-> I believe ubuntu had mirrors, somehow I don't see anyl isted for kubuntu
<blip-> ah found some 3rd part links
<trcomp1> Sorry for the delay, I have done linux software raid (RAID 1) where the raid was "/". Everything booted and resided on the software raid.
<trcomp1> So i do not believe that you need your /boot on a non raid partition
<trcomp1> If this is the case I haven't found much saying that you cant boot from a raid 5/10
<trcomp1> so thats why i ask
<c-c-m_> hello, Is there a good solution for correcting plymouth problem with Nvidia drivers for Kubuntu 11.04? The script I used to have for 10.10 doesn't work, and I haven't succeeded using plymouth manger
<HouseMD> c-c-m_: try http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=14236
<bigbrovar> I am having problems getting amarok to see my android device (or any device whatso ever) in masstorage mode on kubuntu natty. clemetine sees them fine with no problem. anyone else experience this?
<c-c-m_> thank you HouseMD
<HouseMD> c-c-m_: you are welcome
<HouseMD> anyone else experiences the font size to be switched back to size 9 when you pick a larger one?
<gomiboy> HouseMD: i had it when i upgraded to 4.6.3. I resetted to my likings and now seems to keep it...
<HouseMD> gomiboy: ah ok, thanks
<Kaspi> hmm guys, I've just switched from Gnome to KDE and all my desktop files don't appear, although I've set my desktop path correctly in the Account Details > Paths... What can be wrong?
<gomiboy> Kaspi: you mean the files in your Desktop folder?
<Kaspi> gomiboy: well, in my localized desktop folder
<gomiboy> Kaspi: kde doesn't show them by default, do you have a "folder view" widget on your desktop?
<Kaspi> gomiboy: do I have to add one?
<gomiboy> yes, and set it to show your desktop folder, thats it.
<szal> the Kubuntu desktop comes w/ one by default, no idea about a posterior KDE install though
<Kaspi> gomiboy: yeah, but it's still a widget... and I'd like it to be larger at least, or better it shall cover all the desktop... is it possible?
<szal> you can resize it as you wish
<James147> Kaspi: right click the desktop > desktop settings ... change the activitytype to folder view
<szal> or that
<Kaspi> James147: can't seem to find this option in the desktop settings...
<James147> Kaspi: sorry its layout ^^
<James147> desktop settings > view > layout
<Kaspi> James147: aha! cule!
<Kaspi> Thanks guys.
<jollywollup> I've found that when I plug my ipod into the computer in 11.04, two listings show up: one for "IPOD" and the other for "Apple iPod"
<jollywollup> anyone else noticed this?
<jollywollup> also, no tracks show up in amarok
#kubuntu 2011-05-11
<gennro> don't own an ipod
<gennro> my droid 2 works fine though
<Sethiroth> hi
<gennro> hi
<Sethiroth> i am wondering how i could make a Icon for Tibia
<Sethiroth> on my desktop
<Sethiroth> or shortcut
<Sethiroth> that
<Sethiroth> opens up terminal and browses to /home/MYname/tibia
<Sethiroth> then launchs tibia
<Sethiroth> anyone ?
<DeltaEpsilon> is it possible to make the task bar in kde like the super bar in win 7/?
<Sethiroth> kinda
<Sethiroth> lol
<Sethiroth> Like icons ?
<Sethiroth> or
<Sethiroth> Why anyways
<sithlord48> using kde?
<Sethiroth> yah
<sithlord48> put an icon in your folder and use properties to set the icon for sed folder. idk if it will work w/ every program , but all kde ones should display your icon
<sithlord48> has to be Png iirc
<sithlord48> sorry click the icon in properties to change it use a stock one or "browse" for a png
<Sethiroth> can anyone solve my problem
<Sethiroth> ?
<sithlord48> oh you want a shortcut on ur "desktop?
<Sethiroth> no i want it to open up
<Sethiroth> terminal
<Sethiroth> type cd /home/sethiroth/Tibia
<Sethiroth> then
<Sethiroth> .Tibia
<Sethiroth> to launch it then close terminal
<Sethiroth> but as one icon i cant put anyone
<sithlord48> shell script ?
<Sethiroth> si
<Sethiroth> yes
<sithlord48> make a shell script , make it execuitable. change its icon as described above
<Sethiroth> ok
<sithlord48> you will have to have a "folder view" containment for your desktop or add it to your kmenu so you can put it on the "desktop" containment
<Sethiroth> soo would i basicly write cd /home/sethiroth/tibia
<Sethiroth> then
<Sethiroth> ./tibia on diffrent lin
<Sethiroth> e
<sithlord48> tibia is excutiable already ?
<Sethiroth> ?
<sithlord48> ./tibia (you want to run a program named tibia ?)
<Sethiroth> its a game
<Sethiroth> soo yah
<Sethiroth> but i cant run it by the shell provided
<Sethiroth> i need to do in manually for some reason
<sithlord48> ok right click your game's executable and select properties be sure its got "is executeable" checked
<Daskreech> Sethiroth: what have you tried?
<Sethiroth> it is already executeable
<sithlord48> that should remove teh need for a terminal to run it by using ./ before the name
<sithlord48> so you can click on it to start it ?
<Sethiroth> it attempts then closes
<sithlord48> but it works correctly if you use a terminal
<Sethiroth> yes
<sithlord48> thats weird
<DeltaEpsilon> kde 4.6.3 is very smooth
<gennro> very
<Daskreech> Sethiroth: You tried a link to application already?
<wn1zid> is there a site dl for that ?
<wn1zid> ppa
<wn1zid> nvm
<Daskreech> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-463
<Sethiroth> sorry dark what you mean link
<kavurt> anybody uses google talk with kopete?
<Sethiroth> yah
<Sethiroth> me
<Sethiroth> if your wondering
<Sethiroth> its under jabbba
<kavurt> Sethiroth: can you use video chat?
<Sethiroth> never try it why >
<kavurt> i need it
<Sethiroth> i dont think you can
<Sethiroth> go use pidgen
<Sethiroth> sorry pidgin
<Sethiroth> in my view its alot better
<Sethiroth> xD
<DeltaEpsilon> kde4 in general is smooth. Only the app Ktorrent is a bit laggy
<gennro> yeah, pretty solid after all the updates and tweaks I do are done
<DeltaEpsilon> when I go to the website kde-apps.org with Rekonq, it asks me to save the file   safari.jsp
<DeltaEpsilon> can some one confirm this problem?
<gennro> never seen it but I don't use Rekonq
<DeltaEpsilon> gennro: firefox looks very ugly in KDE4
<gennro> you gotta install the kde intergration and branding then install some GTK themes for it
<szal> Rekonq seems to have a lot of issues
<gennro> chrome works just as well too
<szal> DeltaEpsilon: while you're at it..  if you call 2 arbitrary sites after each other (in the same tab), then use the Back button to go back to the 1st page, can you interact with the 1st site then (click links, scroll, enter text)?
<pooky_> hello guys
<pooky_> and gals
<gennro> hi
<shane4kubuntu> how do I see my machine specs, like ram, and type and processor etc.
<shane4kubuntu> ^ in a gui way?
<DeltaEpsilon> szal: no problem here
<shane4kubuntu> szal: are the same as in documentfoundation?
<szal> shane4kubuntu: it's the same IRC network, so go figure ;)
<szal> pooky__: are you done anytime soon?
<shane4kubuntu> szal: lol. :)  I figured, but I'm not very irc educated yet, apparently not very kde educated either.
<shane4kubuntu> I was a gnomer.
<DeltaEpsilon> some times kde4 still lags using my Intel HD card
<pooky__> done? wtf do u mean
<DeltaEpsilon> any way to optimize kde4 for Intel HD
<szal> pooky__: joining, parting, joining, parting, etc. etc.
<szal> some call it IRC sex ;)
<pooky__> i have no fucking clue what ur talking bout
<shane4kubuntu> !language.
<pooky__> sorry
<shane4kubuntu> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pooky__> ok im sorry bot
<szal> pooky__: http://privatepaste.com/55a16e4e0c
<shane4kubuntu> ahh, kinfocenter, found it
<pooky__> ok im sorry bot
<pooky__> szal u dont like me
<gennro> yup
<DeltaEpsilon> can some one recommend me a light weight torrent client for kde4?
<gennro> ktorrent
<DeltaEpsilon> that is not light weight
<gennro> compared to?
<DeltaEpsilon> gennro: to utorrent for example
<gennro> qbittorrent
<gennro> http://qbittorrent.sourceforge.net/
<gennro> seems to be exactly what you are looking for
<gennro> wooooooooooooooooo
<briandw1969> why cant i access games i installed from the package manager?
<aaronth> hello?
<mrafcho001> Hey, I'm having a weird bug where I can only run (some) 32 bit applications as root, and cant run them under my current user
<mrafcho001> It seems like its looking for some shared libraries under /usr/lib rather than /usr/lib32/, does anyone know whats going on?
<Daskreech> mrafcho001: are the configs for those programs owned by you or root?
<mrafcho001> Daskreech: configs? Everything should be owned by me
<Daskreech> mrafcho001: You may want to check on that
<mrafcho001> Daskreech: how would I go about doing that?
<Daskreech> if it somehow got written to by root and changed to being owned by root then you would not be able to run the programs anymore only root could
<Daskreech> I don't know you'd have to check the program
<Daskreech> Opening ~ and viewing hidden files is a good start
<mrafcho001> Daskreech: I'm trying to run either Meerkat SecondLife viewer or Hippo SecondLife viewer.  Meerkat is a .bz2 download and simply extract to desired location and run the meerkat executable
<mrafcho001> Daskreech: Hippo has some installation to it, but its virtually the same thing
<Daskreech> mrafcho001: look in your ~ for configs for them
<mrafcho001> Daskreech: actually meerkat doesn't run under root either. Only Hippo runs under root.  Perhaps its a system wide problem?
<mrafcho001> Daskreech: and yes, I see their config files
<Daskreech> who owns them?
<mrafcho001> Daskreech: its all owned by me
<Daskreech> Ok that's good
<wn1zid> how to bounce emails with Evolution ??  any one know how to or direct me to a site with instructions ? thanks
<skierpage> I insert an audio CD, and Kubuntu 11.04 doesn't have an action to play it with VLC!  Grrrr.
<skierpage> So I futzed around in Device Actions to add a similar one for VLC.  Now "Updating system configuration" has been running and re-running and re-running 7 bloody times.
<skierpage> And whenever I do anything on the desktop, the CD audio skips, even though my load average is 0.2.  Sadness
<skierpage> what a crappy experience, all three seem regressions from 10.10
<jmichaelx> skierpage: the skipping wouldn't possibly be pulseaudio-related, would it?
 * jmichaelx freaking hates pulseaudio
<skierpage> I filed launchpad bug 542293 about no VLC action in 9.10, seems like it's broken again in 11.04.  There are a bunch of "Open with VLC media player" actions in System Settings > Device Actions, but none in the Device Notifier menu, just Play audio CD with Amarok.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542293 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc actions for CDs and DVDs don't appear in KDE's Device Notifier" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542293
<skierpage> jmichaelx, who knows.  11.04 internet audio has been pretty OK for me.  Phonon -> GStreamer -> PulseAudio -> ALSA -> VIA 8237 sound chip, what could possibly go wrong :-)
<jmichaelx> eh, exactly
<jmichaelx> does 11.04 switch away from xine?
<skierpage> hmm, although I guess VLC doesn't (?) go through Phonon? I spent hours debugging 10.04 audio, I guess happy days are here again ;-)
<jmichaelx> skierpage: all i can say is 'good luck. i fix MOST of my audio problems by ditching pulseaudio.... for me that has been a very dependable fix
<jmichaelx> skierpage: did kubunt actually switch away from xine in 11.04?
<jmichaelx> kubuntu*
<fabio_> hi
<dan_l> !quassel
<dan_l> has anybody broken quassel after upgrading?
<bigbrovar> dan_l: upgrading from which version to which?
<bigbrovar> quassel runs fine after upgrading from kde 4.6.2 to kde 4.6.3 if thats what u mean
<dan_l> bigbrovar:  10.10 to 11.04
<bigbrovar> dan_l: I wouldn't know. and tbh I never upgrade, been using linux for close to 3 years now and have only upgraded once (still had issues) I always do a clean install. and the only folder I have backed up is my kopete and kmail  folders. even if I dont wipe my home directory. I always make sure to delete .kde and in fact other hidden folders.
<dan_l> Hmm.
<dan_l> Bigbrovar:  You're probably the smartest of all of us.
<bigbrovar> dan_l: It helps me from feeling paranoid when things don't work right
<dan_l> Bigbrovar:  would you check what port you're connecting to irc.ubuntu.com at?  (noob question, I know)
<bigbrovar> because that way I know am running from a pristine buld
<zen_monkey> hi
<dan_l> For giggles, I put otherbuntu up on a vbox.
<bigbrovar> dan_l: oh am connected to freenode, and I use port 6667
<zen_monkey> is there any known caveat to upgrading to 10.0 with TNT2? ...X is complaining :D and not starting
<zen_monkey> http://pastebin.com/1pategYF
<zen_monkey> there the log
<bigbrovar> dan_l: the other ports (which I think is for if u want to use a secured connection) never worked for me
<dan_l> so what could be going wrong here.  Seriously.
<bigbrovar> zen_monkey: upgrading from which version ? 10.10?
<bigbrovar> I am having problems getting amarok to see my android device (or any device whatso ever) in masstorage mode on kubuntu natty. clemetine sees them fine with no problem. anyone else experience this?
<bigbrovar> I installed amarok 2.3.4 and still having the same issue, even though masstorage, and mpt plugins are all checked
<bigbrovar> mtp*
<dan_l> BigBrovar:  which android device?
<dan_l> BigBrovar:  more to the point, which android version?
<bigbrovar> dan_l: samsung galaxy S with android 2.3.3
<bigbrovar> I dont think its an android problem, even a common usb stick does not show in masstorage mode. I dont have this problem in clementine
<bigbrovar> now I just switched the device from masstorage to mtp mode and this time amarok sees it but marks it as 0 tracks
<dan_l> I had some whacky things happen with this:  is your music buried?
<bigbrovar> dan_l: what u mean buried? all my music are stored in a folder called Music on my sd card
<bigbrovar> I even created the .is_audio file which amarok doesn't seem to respect  but clementine does
<dan_l> bigbrovar:  most of my problems came in because all of my music was stored 2 folders deep
<dan_l> very odd
<bigbrovar> can u see masstorage devices on amarok?
<dan_l> hang on one second.
<ryan__> only if its already converted to mp3
<ryan__> u can install rhythem box
<ryan__> it works well
<dan_l> AHAHAHAAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHA I win at kubuntu.
<ryan__> lol
<dan_l> I never had any issues with it seeing the device
<ryan__> me neither
<ryan__> :)
<dan_l> irony:  clementine for windoze gives me all sorts of problems.
<bigbrovar> dan_l: so u are saying it works as in u always see a masstorage device on amarok
<bigbrovar> hmmm
<ryan__> me too
<bigbrovar> I have never
<bigbrovar> not with natty
<bigbrovar> nothing comes up
<dan_l> So, has anybody actually tried otherubuntu ?   Because I did.  And I am now 10000% certain that swithcing to KDE was the right move.
<bigbrovar> even if I mount the usb
<ryan__> lol
<ryan__> u mean unity?
<dan_l> BigBrovar:  I always see the mass storage device _except_ when I boot the computer with the phone plugged in.
<dan_l> Unity, plus that stupid stuff they did before by moving the window controls to the left hand side of the screen.
<bigbrovar> and what version of kubuntu 11.04?
<dan_l> Look, it's all about choice.  Freedom and such.  that just so happens to be a bad choice:)
<ryan__> yea
<dan_l> 11.04, natty
<dthacker> If my wired network connection is working via dhcp, why does knetworkmanager say it's not managed?
<ryan__> its alright
<ryan__> but I switched to kubuntu because of it
<ryan__> i'd go to mint gnome be it as well
<dan_l> I'm too in love with KDE at this point.
<dan_l> I spent my morning working at a coffee shop near my house.  KDE zen was in full effect.
<ryan__> dthacker, did u try to turn off kwallet?
<ryan__> then restart
<dthacker> ryan__: no, I entered the password as asked.  10.10 by the way
<ryan__> hmm
<ryan__> i remember having issues so i just turned off k wallet
<ryan__> but not sure otherwise
<dthacker> hmmm ok, is that fixed in 11.04?
<ryan__> lol
<ryan__> idk...I always turn off kwallet now
<dthacker> ryan__: ok tnx
<ryan__> sorry I was of no help
<ryan__> :)
<dan__> ah
<dan__> Does anybody remember how to make quassel go to the tray?
<dan__> ah
<dan__> n/m
<dan__> I figured it out
<dan__> I win at kubuntu again.
<Priestone> Всем здрасти
<Priestone> Алооо...
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<MagePsycho> how to use kubuntu desktop in ubuntu?
<slooksterpsv> MagePsycho: you install KDE - I believe you install kde-base
<slooksterpsv> MagePsycho: you could just install kubuntu-desktop though as well, if you search the software center i'll show it to you if you search for kubuntu-desktop
<MagePsycho> graphically.. kubuntu desktop is better than ubutnu desktop?
<aperson> MagePsycho⋗ that's a matter of opinion
<aperson> anyone know what I need to have installed for dolphin to rip to mp3?
<slooksterpsv> again depends on the user, personally I like the look and feel on ubuntu
<MagePsycho> yes but .. i want your opinion
<aperson> the option was there originally, but it's gone now
<MagePsycho> ubuntu classic or unity?
<slooksterpsv> Ubuntu classic, I do not like Unity
<aperson> so in other words, you like gnome
<slooksterpsv> Yup I'm a Gnomey, I'm on Kubuntu but I keep finding faults with it so I'm going to Linux Mint 10
<aperson> meh@mint
<slooksterpsv> aperson: audiokonverter as a service in dolphin - is that what you're looking for?
<MagePsycho> yes ubuntu unity is not so user friendlier
<aperson> no
<MagePsycho> than ubuntu classic
<aperson> aha, had to install lame
<slooksterpsv> Ubuntu Classic is awesome, Mint uses the GnoMenu instead of the standard Gnome Menu - GnoMenu can be set to look like Vista, Windows 7, customized etc.
<aperson> and you can install it in ubuntu
<aperson> silly people, thinking you need a separate distro just to have a different default install...
<MagePsycho> you mean GnoMenu makes ubuntu classic more user friendlier?
<aperson> friendly*
<slooksterpsv> depends on the person, but in essence to people who like the look and feel of the "Windows" start menu, yes, otherwise, no
<slooksterpsv> http://www.linuxmint.com/ - to see Linux Mint (they have various spins like XFCE, LXDE, KDE, and LMDE, besides the standard Gnome)
<slooksterpsv> If you want the true Ubuntu look and feel, stick with Ubuntu, if you want the true Kubuntu look and feel, stick with Kubuntu
<aperson> and if you want any of those desktops, just install them!
<slooksterpsv> yup =D, if you want to try them out first before making any permanent decisions, install and run them in VirtualBox
<aperson> eh, it's easy enough to just remove things
<slooksterpsv> haha well for some maybe, I had to fresh install Kubuntu cause migrating from Lubuntu -> Xubuntu -> Kubuntu made like 6 repeat entries for HDMI audio, Analog audio, and Microphone in the Multimedia Phonon properties
<MagePsycho> btw i am very new to ubuntu.. just installed 3 days ago
<MagePsycho> so many things to learn
<MagePsycho> and i thin this channel is great
<aperson> I don't want to be that guy, but most of this talk belongs in #kubuntu-offtopic
<slooksterpsv> true, sorry aperson you're right
<MagePsycho> http://www.linuxmint.com/ ---> what is linux mint
<MagePsycho> is it menu custmization tool
<slooksterpsv> aperson: do you know where the multimedia phonon reads what audio items are installed?
<aperson> slooksterpsv⋗ the what in the who
<slooksterpsv> well when you go to System Settings -> Multimedia -> Phonon it lists all the audio outputs, do you know where it gets or creates that list from?
<aperson> lspci maybe?
<slooksterpsv> maybe.. I dunno
<slooksterpsv> ok so I installed some themes through Workspace Appearance, and when I use the theme, the window borders mess up and flash
<DeltaEpsilon> flash on kubuntu amd64 is very very slow
<DeltaEpsilon> I don't understand. when resizing a window, Xorg uses 60% of the cpu!
<DeltaEpsilon> that is just so wrong
<Giro> hello hello..
<Giro> I do have a question..
<Giro> I've installed kubuntu 11.04, and I had to dig around to get my wifi working.
<Giro> I was trying to installed some additional software when my laptop glitched out on graphics and now network manager is unable to see any of the network interfaces, both ethernet AND wifi
<Giro> how can I fix this
<Giro> I've spent the last hour looking around through google searches with no luck.
<Giro> anyone?
<mase_wk> Giro: firstly, this isn't always instant help
<mase_wk> you may need to be patient
<mase_wk> secondly open up a konsole
<mase_wk> type ifconfig -a
<mase_wk> and pastebin the output somewhere
<Giro> alright, this computer has NO net connection at all..
<Giro> I'm only geting the local loopback with the ifconfig -a command.
<mase_wk> Giro: then the kernel modules aren't loaded
<mase_wk> what software were you adding ?
<mase_wk> you can try to modprobe/ insmod the drivers manually
<Guest53292> i installed ubuntu 11.04 and now i have ubuntu and windows 7. the thing is that the first time i opened ubuntu and made the update everything was ok. but the second time i wanted to enter ubuntu i pushed the enter button in ubuntu and a black screen came up with some weird words. i let the pc for ten minutes but nothing happened it didn't let me in
<Guest53292> it said something like http://pastebin.com/nAXdDbwa
<Giro> mase_wk: I was trying to install firefox. >.<
<Giro> and how do I use modprobe / insmod?
<mase_wk> right, well i gotta head home sorry. Someone will probably take over shortly.
<Giro> I might just say screw it and reinstlal later.
<necmettin> hi all
<necmettin> 1. i have kubuntu 11.04 upgraded from 10.x and since the upgrade, i have serious network lag, any redirections?
<ucenik01> hi
<ucenik01> asl
<jordi_> I have a problem in kopete, I cannot add an avatar image
<mfraz74> I'm having trouble running gtk-gnutella on a new install of Kubuntu 11.04 if the them is set to oxygen-gtk
<mfraz74>  works if I use the qtcurve theme
<Kaspi> hey guys
<Kaspi> how to take a desktop screenshot on KDE? Which app would you use?
<mfraz74> Kaspi: what happens if you press the print screen button?
<yofel> Kaspi: ksnapshot
<yofel> right, that should open ksnapshot
<Kaspi> mfraz74: nothing and perhaps there's nothing even in the clipboard
<yofel> Kaspi: which release, and what happens if you press alt+f2 and run ksnapshot?
<mfraz74> if I press print screen here, it launches ksnapshot
<Kaspi> it wasn't installed here, works now, thanks
<szal> lol, didn't know Klipper content survives a reboot ^^
<Kaspi> and... is it possible to make the windows to be transparent in general?
 * szal tried that too and only succeeded to have inactive windows translucent as a general setting
<yofel> Kaspi: there is a trancluceny effect in desktop effects
<szal> it is, however, possible to make windows translucent on a per-window or per-application basis
<yofel> an you can set the opacity per-window
<Kaspi> *OOH SHINY*
<szal> the general translucency settings don't have a way to regulate translucency for active windows
<Kaspi> OK! And the last thing I'm missing since I've moved from Gnome - the "places" menu which was at the top left corner panel - I want something that I could open any filesystem bookmark with, in any time. Any suggestions?
<Peace-> Kaspi:
<Peace-> are you there?
<SeanTater> Does anyone know a way to make a Kauth plugin with pure python?
<Peace-> SeanTater: ask to #kde
<SeanTater> ah OK, thx
<Kaspi> Peace-: yep, what's up?
<Peace-> Kaspi: places right ?
<Peace-> Kaspi: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/11/plasma-desktopvR2636.jpg
<Peace-> Kaspi: other way could be add widget quick access , and set it to open /media
<Peace-> Kaspi: and of course remember that... dolphin has his places on the left
<Peace-> Kaspi: more here http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/11/plasma-desktopvR2636.jpg for the menu
<Peace-> Kaspi: sorry here http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/11/plasma-desktopFU2636.jpg
<yofel> mikisid_: run the nvidia installer with --uninstall, that should remove the driver, then check with debsums -s (install it first) what files were overwritten and reinstall the affected X packages
<yofel> then delete your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and nouveau should work again
<snikker|2> i'm under natty and i'm unable to use bluetooth, both built-in and external usb... can you help me?
<goekhan> hello, i´m running kubuntu 11.04 and i would like to know if i can see in dolphin how big my home, root and swap partions are? and how full /empty they are?
<Kaspi> Peace-: I'll check that, thanks :)
<Peace-> goekhan: of course
<Peace-> goekhan: :D
<Peace-> goekhan: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/diskusage.jpeg?w=600&h=375
<goekhan> Peace-: thank You very much! that was easy! have a nice day.
<Peace-> :)
<natman> hello
<Kaspi> natman: hey
<natman> hey, thanks /Kaspi just wanted to check i knew how to get quassel to conect, thanks for the reply
<Kaspi> did I? oO
<Kaspi> g2g, bbl
<bigbrovar> Whats all the news coming from uds about Kubuntu switching to unity?
<natman> ref
<shane4kubuntu> WHAT?  Kubuntu -> Unity would be bad.
<natman> is Kubuntu moving to unity??
<shane4kubuntu> I said a while ago you will notice an influx of Kubuntu'ers because of Unity in Ubuntu, and that is happening.
<natman> in that case whats the "K"
<natman> I think the unity thing will settle down soon, kinda like when kubuntu made the switch to KDE4
<bigbrovar> someone just posted on identica about kubuntu switching to unity. surely that can't be true
<shane4kubuntu> I'm sure it will, when all the unhappy customers have left. :)  It wasn't as polished or ready for prime time as Gnome, KDE, or XFCE
<bigbrovar> in any case anyone else having issues with their printer config tool?
<bigbrovar> mine just doesnt work after it worked the first time.  I filed a bug and never heard anything about it again :/
<natman>  why would it be called "K" ubuntu then?
<bigbrovar> does anyone using kubuntu 11.04 use it with printer?
<bigbrovar> and if yes those their printer configuration tool work?
<natman> yes me
<natman> hp laserjet p2015
<natman> and plugged it in worked after 4 sec was awesome!
<shane4kubuntu> hp laser 1022n here, and it works fine, I don't mess with the config tool
<bigbrovar> shane4kubuntu: niether did I. It worked the first time, and after that it stopepd working filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeadmin/+bug/776224
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776224 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "system-config-printer-kde tool won't start on Kubuntu 11.04" [Undecided,New]
<bigbrovar> I can still print and new connected printers gets added automatically
<shane4kubuntu> bigbrovar: what printer?
<bigbrovar> but the GUI for configuring the printer is not working
<bigbrovar> shane4kubuntu: its not really a printer issue, its the tool for managing them. that is the problem. I had to resort to managing printers via the cups web UI
<bigbrovar> but printing works and auto configuration of new printers works
<shane4kubuntu> hmm, I'm not sure, I'm a gnome -> kde convert, and don't know a lot about kde.
<bigbrovar> but I can not manager existing printers. from the bug report I filed it shows am not alone
<bigbrovar> shane4kubuntu: yeah its ok. Its just frustrating when u file a critical bug like problem with print utility and no one even bothered to look at it.
<mren> after upgrading to 11.4 amarok isn't showing the correct id3tags for streaming media (internet live streams e.g.) -- anyway to get that back?
<ubuntu_> hi
<natman> hi /ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> how change nikname?
<natman> you using quassal?
<Yamnik> quassal...
<natman> Quassal -settings -IRC identities
<natman> ahhh Quassel*
<Yamnik> thks
<nicolas_> Hi, I've just installed Kubuntu on my new laptop
<natman> how did it work out ?
<nicolas_> Greaaaaaaat, thanks!
<nicolas_> I'm using a french keyboard. The problem I have is that I can't get the cirumflexe accent alone (to wite powers in mathematical formula). However I can write ê î and so on.
<natman> you using LaTeX?
<artem> Всем привет!
<nicolas_> natman: yes, and Lyx most of the time
<natman> could you just define a new command?
<nicolas_> (I bought a lenovo X220, which works perfectly. Absolutly no prob with linux but the one I just mentioned)
<natman> or pehaps there is a option to alter the keyboard in the sys-setting?
<nicolas_> natman: well, I belive it's not a viable solution, as I would need it in several programs (like email client when writting to my students)
<nicolas_> natman: I hope so
<artem> Hi! People who - some say in Russian?
<nicolas_> How does it work on english qwerti keyboards? You have it included on the keybord? And type circumflexes letters by hitting it followed by the letter?
<natman> ok nicolas, system settings, input devices,keyboard,advanced
<artem> help help!!!!!!!
<natman> i think in there is some options to set new characters, never done it myself, hope it helsp
<natman> helps
<nicolas_> natman: I've had a quick look already, but it didn't really solve my problem :-(
<natman> :( aww sorry
<chazwoza> guys... i found a couple of things googling that indicate KDE is slow on intel graphics cards ... is this true?
<chazwoza> ive tried kubuntu 10.10, 11.04, on my thinkpad with intel
<chazwoza> and its slow
<natman> how do i highlight a message to another user?
<nicolas_> chazwoza: My laptop is very new, but KDE works super great with intel
<chazwoza> mine is brand new too
<chazwoza> quad core
<chazwoza> 8 gb ram
<chazwoza> gnome is lightning fast
<chazwoza> kde just seems to slug
<chazwoza> im trying to work out if its kde, kubuntu, or my laptop
<natman> /chazwoza how slow?
<chazwoza> like a windows machine thats been running a few months :)
<chazwoza> just menu's etc have a slight delay
<chazwoza> moving things around is jerky
<natman> /chazwoza take off the desktop effects, the mess the settings one by one see if any one is a trouble maker
<chazwoza> and opening a file or running a program seems to take a lot longer than on gnome
<chazwoza> natman: even with effects off, still sluggish
<natman> :chazwoza ouch! ( by the way did this message highlight for you ? )
<nicolas_> natman: You were right, I just had to digg a bit in the options. Thanks!
<chazwoza> natman: yep it highlighted
<natman> nicolas_:  awesome
<natman> :chazwoza you have any/all drivers that you need? run alt+F2 type driver
<nicolas_> So now I can recommand to all of you the Lenovo X220, it is perfect (eventhough there are some bugs reported on internet forums, but I don't know why they do not apply to mine)
<chazwoza> will give that a go
<chazwoza> ta
<vanguard> I am looking for something to set up a wiki for our family on a PHP/MySQL Webspace that is easy to edit for mortals. Do you have any recommendations?
<delac> need to get kfind back to dolphin. howto?
<tsimpson> vanguard: mediawiki I guess, it's what wikipedia uses
<tsimpson> or python-moinmoin which is what wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com uses
<vanguard> tsimpson: I just read that mediawiki is useful for many users, but we just got 4
<vanguard> tsimpson: I am not sure whether I can get python to work on that webserver …
<tsimpson> if you can get PHP, I would think you should be able to get Python, but if not mediawiki is fine
<tsimpson> it doesn't really matter if you have 5 or 500 users, it's still usable
<tsimpson> I personally prefer mediawiki over moinmoin though
<vanguard> I was going to go with DokuWiki, since that uses the PHP+MySQL Combo that I am used to
<vanguard> tsimpson: but I will take a look at moinmoin since I like python
<tsimpson> mediawiki also uses PHP+MySQL
<vbgunz> I just had a really nice icon for directories. it was a blue folder with a stripe going through it. It was supposed to be oxygen but an update gave me the old ugly looking folders back. how do I get the striped directory icons back?
<Jiggity> Anybody very good with Bacula?
<Jiggity> Anybody even there? lol
<vbgunz> anybody know how to turn off the monochrome icons in the system tray?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<vbgunz> sup BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> nt mch, vbgunz
<vbgunz> hanging in there, just trying to make a few tweaks
<BluesKaj> yeah < idid a full install then eliminated apps I'll never use ,of course nepomuk and akonadi are mimpossible to get rid of , but at least one can turn them off , mostly
<vbgunz> nepomuk isn't serving me well. I just searched .kde looking for "theme" and "icon" and it just searches forever.. I have a pretty modern system. it's a bit frustrating
<BluesKaj> the themes and icons are searched for on the iternet , at www.kdelook.org I think.
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I'm looking for the actual file in .kde that changes the icon theme
<vbgunz> nepomuk is seriously pointless and getting me quite upset. It just doesn't work
<vbgunz> I'm searching through dolphin which uses nepomuk and it just can't find anything
<vbgunz> stays searching forever or comes up emtpy, I can see why you don't like it
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, dunno why you expect results from nepomuk,  just look in system settings/wokspace appearance
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I'll tell you my dilemma. Oxygen had an update to it's icons that were awesome. they looked so professional and awesome. Then, an update or something happened that changed them to their old butt ugly ones. anyhow, I have a backup image of my disk from yesterday. I am trying to find what files I need to swap back over
<bigbrovar> vbgunz: I searching for files via dolpin works very well on my system. what version of kubuntu / kde are u running?
<bigbrovar> on kde 4.6 dolphin default to kfind if the strigi (the indexer for kde and the cause of most performance issues) is disabled
<vbgunz> bigbrovar: I have 4.6.3 from the ppa on natty
<vbgunz> im looking at service manager and I don't see strigi in there, I do have strigiclient
<vbgunz> the nepomuk file indexer is idle atm
<bigbrovar> vbgunz: thats what I have on my system natty and really it works extremely well
<bigbrovar> vbgunz: in fact search times shows up as I type real time
<vbgunz> the search in dolphin is so broken, I navigated to a directory with a file named exactly akregatorrc and searched for akregatorrc and it came up empty
<vbgunz> that's very broken :|
<vbgunz> I'm gonna reinstall, I remember doing something about a nepomuk or akonadi crash that was constantly bugging me but for the life of me I can't remember what I did. I must have somehow botched nepomuk
<vbgunz> man, I can't remember the last time I reinstalled
<vbgunz> I've been doing upgrades for a while now, I think ever since kde4 came out
<vbgunz> spring fooging clean this mofo
<vbgunz> heh
<halin> I downloaded the 32 bit version of Kubuntu 11.04 iso
<halin> But when I ran wubi installer, it started downloading, kubuntu-amd64.iso.torrent
<halin> and shows the time remaining as 4 hrs
<halin> I am using 64 bit OS, but shouldn't it be able to install the 32 bit on it ?
<Fieldy> hi, i'm using 10.04.2 LTS. i went from using a 24" monitor to a 37" TV into the RGB DIN input. after rebooting, my fonts were unusably huge. i moved xorg.conf to xorg.conf-LAST, rebooted again, and now I only get 1280x1024 and no higher modes (such as 1920x1080 I was using before) are available. the nvidia driver did get loaded. what can I do?
<BluesKaj> Fieldy, no hdmi output on the pc  to hdmi input on the tv ?
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: i don't have an output on the PC
<BluesKaj> Fieldy, you do but it's problky the VGA , correct ?
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: sure, I meant that I don't have an HDMI input on the PC
<Fieldy> here's errors / warnings from Xorg.0.log http://dpaste.com/541248/    i'm trying to figure out why it's not seeing the nvidia driver even though it's loaded as a module
<Fieldy> "I don't have an hdmi OUTPUT on the PC" hehe i just woke up
<BluesKaj> same as any normal monitor in other words  ...if you want 1920x1080 you;ll need a video card cappble of at least dvi out which is HIdef capable , to a hidef input on the tv , if it's a hidef tv
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: it was working fine before rebooting, at 1920x1080, it was after rebooting when this all started
<BluesKaj> Fieldy, which grapphics card and driver ?
<BluesKaj> err graphics
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)   though I need a hint for finding out which nvidia driver i'm using. "nvidia" is loaded but Xorg stopped using it after reboot
<Fieldy> no errors in dmesg regarding the nvidia driver at any point
<zen_monkey> i've upgraded from 9.10 where everything (but huaewi e226) was working fine
<zen_monkey> and now on 10.04 X crashes on boot
<zen_monkey> vga is a nvidia TNT2 agp
<BluesKaj> Fieldy, open the kmenu / apps/ system/additional drivers , make sure you install the recommended driver , probly nvidia-current
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: sure, one moment
<BluesKaj> zen_monkey, try the recovery kernel , then in the dialog , "repair broken packages" . then normal boot
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: current is selected and activated
<BluesKaj> zen_monkey, then afterwards , do what I posted above for Fieldy
<Fieldy> it also claims it's in use (it is loaded, xorg just stopped using it)
<zen_monkey> hmm for that i'm gonna need to make the usb modem work :D
<zen_monkey> or it doesn't involve downloading any driver?
<BluesKaj> Fieldy, drop to a tty ctl+alt+f1 , sudo service kdm stop , sudo nvidia-xconfig, then sudo service kdm start, then ctl+alt+f7
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: ah nvidia-xconfig, i was trying to remember what that was -- thanks, back in a bit
<BluesKaj> zen_monkey, depends on your install, which one did you use ?
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: okay, that worked, the driver is now in use. however i'm now back to the massive fonts issue -- any letter is well over an inch tall here.
<Fieldy> looking in error log now...
<zen_monkey> BluesKaj, wich driver? xorg.conf says nouveau
<zen_monkey> but after dist-upgrade been using nv, only that works
<Fieldy> hm. nothing out of the ordinary in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BluesKaj> fieldy whcich connection are you using out of the pc , is it the old style vga
<zen_monkey> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/1pategYF this is the log i was getting until yesterday... maybe you can understand more than i from it
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: yeah, standard DIN, i really don't have another option. check this out though: resolution:    305x305 dots per inch     is there a way i can force that to say, 72?
<katsrc> hey
<katsrc> is it true Kubuntu will use Unity instead of Plasma?
<vbgunz> katsrc: I hope not and really doubt it
<zen_monkey> BluesKaj, repair broken packages needs internet? cause if so i'm needing the modem working first :O
<BluesKaj> Fieldy, are youactually using the pci graphics card , are you sure you arent connected from the mobo integrated graphics ?
<zen_monkey> it's done but no fix, when booting it displays the boot screen btu then bumps to tty2....
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: 100% positive
<katsrc> what's this then? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/11/plasma-desktopgp1838.jpg
<Fieldy> curiously fonts in some locations are fine. in firefox 4, the menus/etc are all huge, but the rendered pages are not. reading around it may be a fontconfig issue
<zen_monkey> katsrc, from where is that pic?
<katsrc> zen_monkey: uds apparently
<BluesKaj> then Fieldy , you must be using the vga out which isn't capable of delivering the 1920x1080 graphics resolution to your tv
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: it's delivering it right now, it's just got massive fonts
<Fieldy> dimensions:    1920x1080 pixels (160x90 millimeters)
<Fieldy> it wasn't before, nvidia-xconfig (i think) got that part fixed
<BluesKaj> ok then change the fonts in system settings/application appearance
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: they're listed at 14 for all, as it was before, it appears to have no bearing on this issue
<zen_monkey> katsrc, hmm as ubuntu still uses gnome with unity... maybe they're doing (or whishing) it for kde
<BluesKaj> Fieldy, you may have to change font settings in dolphin as well
<zen_monkey> maybe just proving it works
<Fieldy> it's not an application issue, it's that xorg is failing to pick up the right DPI from EDID. so i just have to figure out how to force the issue -- but i'm out of time and have to go to work now. but we got xorg using nvidia again, that's progress :)
<BluesKaj> Fieldy, I still think you should check what kind of digital video inputs are on the tv and digital outputs on the graphics card , to get the most out of your setup , a dvi to dvi or hdmi  cable is probly what you need
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: thanks, i suspect i'll be back tomorrow to mess with this some more
<katsrc> zen_monkey: i think they might have taken this KDE developer seriously: http://zrchrn.blogspot.com/2011/05/kde-unity-setup.html
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: yeah right now the video card has DVI out but previously i didn't have a dvi nor hdmi capable monitor -- but this is a TV, i will explore that
<Guest84737> katsrc:  http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4429
<Guest84737> I quote: "Kubuntu is using Plasma and always will along with the best of KDE Software "
<Fieldy> i'm going video card dvi -> [dvi-vga adapter] -> [TV RGB DIN input]
<Fieldy> but i need to go, THANKS BluesKaj !
<BluesKaj> yeah the dpi needs to be increased to 129 and antialiasing ..I use a 42" plasma tv as a monitor so I know what's required
<katsrc> Guest84737: thanks, there's much relief knowing this
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: cool, sounds like you have some experience that can help me finish this off -- thanks again, i have run outta time
<mr-rich> Just did the upgrade to Natty ... must say, it went pretty smooth ... Had used FC for years, so I was a little gun shy of the "upgrade" ... :)
<BluesKaj> zen_monkey, sorry you have a internet connection prob , how are you connected to the modem , by ethernet?
<zen_monkey> BluesKaj, modem is usb and been using it with "pon - poff" because can't do more than configuring the conn in graphic mode :s
<zen_monkey> i'm looking on how to make it work first, then we can go on with X
<BluesKaj> zen_monkey, dsl modem
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> zen_monkey, in the konsole, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<zen_monkey> BluesKaj, not a dsl modem, it's a 3g one
<zen_monkey> so no eth in use
<Kaspi> bk :)
<BluesKaj> ok, well that leaves me out ... I know nothing about configuring those ...dunno why ppl go thru cell networks , when it's so bloody expensive
<zen_monkey> BluesKaj, besides the quality of the service... you'll be surprised how low is my rate here hehe... 10Gb a mont for 10 USD
<zen_monkey> suposed 1024/128 Kbps speeds
<zen_monkey> going to try this out, brb
<BluesKaj> well I pay 45cdn /mos for 65G/mos , but then i don't use it as a cell network either ,but 1buck/gig/mos seems ok
<mr-rich> Is there a way (extention/addon) for Firefox 4 that will make it act more like the Windows version with the Firefox menu?
<Peace-> Kaspi:
<Peace-> Kaspi: install lancelot , then add to the main panel , http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/11/plasma-desktopPD2636.jpg
<OerHeks> hi, is there a KDE/Kubuntu version of ubuntu-tweak ?
<Peace-> OerHeks: what does it do ubuntu tweak?
<Peace-> OerHeks: i guess kde doesn't need
<Peace-> but anyway...
<OerHeks> Peace-, that was my thought also, all options are available, but i just switched to KDE from gnome.
<OerHeks> up to now, no problems or real issues.
 * OerHeks tries to forget ubuntu-one
<Peace-> OerHeks: well , read this maybe you could find some intersting stuff
<Peace-> OerHeks: it shoild work
<Peace-> i mean ubuntu one
<Peace-> i used always dropbox but anyway
<OerHeks> me2, dropbox and wuala, i read about a script to make it work, but development stopped.
<Peace-> OerHeks: just see the screenshot , http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/what-you-would-want-to-do-on-startup-multimedia-side/
<OerHeks> ah Thnx
<Peace-> OerHeks: for the dropbox there is kfiledrop
<Peace-> OerHeks: and there is a service menu for dolphin
<Peace-> OerHeks: that is my blog if you have issue ask or here or in the blog
<BluesKaj> kfilebox in the repos
<Peace-> BluesKaj: is it?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: nice
<Peace-> BluesKaj: thank you
<Kaspi> Peace-: lancelot launcher?
<Peace-> Kaspi: yep
<Kaspi> Peace-: nice one
<Peace-> Kaspi: on that you should find out places as the screen
<Peace-> i posted
<Kaspi> Peace-: yeah, you can even set it to show that Places menu directly on the panel, which is exactly what I wanted... thanks
<mr-rich> Hello. Is there a way (extention/addon) for Firefox 4 that will make it act more like the Windows version with the Firefox menu?
<Kaspi> mr-rich: is there any difference between menus in windows and linux versions of firefox?
<Kaspi> how can I make Pidgin to appear in the system tray?
<OerHeks> Peace-, just finished reading your blog, great ! i asume i need to perform these tasks on a fresh KDE ?
<asraniel_> hello. anyone knows when the new amarok release will be available on 11.04 ?
 * OerHeks is listening to current Amarok 2.4.0
<tommip> could someone tell me good download manager for kubuntu?
<areichman> tommip: what do you mean by download manager?
<BluesKaj> tommip, kget is one
<Peace-> OerHeks: well
<tommip> some that can download from file sharing sites
<Peace-> OerHeks: i did that everytime i test my kubuntu
<Peace-> test==>install
<BluesKaj> tommip, do you mean torrent sites
<tommip> no
<tommip> like rapidshare
<tommip> etc
<BluesKaj> amule , frostwire
<asraniel_> hm, in kubuntu 11.04 i get a wierd sound distortion on loud sounds in flash videos, perhaps high sounds. anyone heard about that?
<BluesKaj> fatrat and simrat , tommip  , might fit your needs
<Peace-> asraniel_: me no
<Peace-> asraniel_: please add veromix to the main panel
<Peace-> maybe managing audio with that you could find some way
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> well maybe no xD
<Babalau> heya everybody
<Babalau> i need some help... i want to open i ftp location in my terminal
<Babalau> i have mounted it in dolphin
<Babalau> can anyone help me
<gomiboy> Babalau: what's the problem exactly?
<Babalau> gomiboy: i can't find the mounted ftp in ~/.gvfs
<gomiboy> well, if you just opened a ftp site in dolphin, it's not "mounted"... if you want to access it with the terminal you need the ftp program. Maybe there is also some fuse-ftp to really "mount" it... depends on what you need
<BluesKaj> !sshfs | Babalau
<ubottu> Babalau: sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<petra> hola
<petra> como estan ahi alguien aqui
<nucleophase> !es | petra
<ubottu> petra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ender-pc> hi all
<ender-pc> can someone tell me how to make the sidebar icons small in 11.4, if possible... thanks
<herpderp> Hey! Is anyone alive in here? I have a question
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<herpderp> Thanks. Will do.
<herpderp> I installed Kubuntu on my Natty Narwhal Ubuntu, and then wanted to remove Kubuntu from it. But can't figure out how
<herpderp> can someone help me?
<DarthFrog> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<ender-pc> can someone tell me how to make the sidebar icons small in 11.4, if possible... thanks
<herpderp> it is saying that pakages like that cannot be removed
<ender-pc> even with sudo?
<herpderp> well i think i just found the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1732098
<herpderp> it was buried enough!
<sourcemaker> I am playing around with nepomuk and tagging... my question now is... is it required to add the same tags also on there sub-dirs?
<asraniel_> is there any known kopete problem with wireless cards? my wireless connection drops all the time
<asraniel_> and it didn't in 10.10
<skierpage> 11.04's KPackageKit > Software Updates wants to update most of KDE just for a kdm.conf update (bug 436936 )? Seems odd.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436936 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Maverick) "gdm upstart job checks /proc/cmdline for single user mode, won't start on post-boot runlevel change" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436936
<tsimpson> skierpage: it's not most of KDE, but it's a large part of the KDE UI core as kdm is just one of many package build from that
<skierpage> tsimpson, thx.  So picking up this small change means getting a rebuild of KDE UI core, even stuff like klipper, libkwineffects1a that maybe hasn't changed?
<tsimpson> skierpage: yes, that's an unfortunate side-effect of having many packages built from one source package
<skierpage> tsimpson, ahh I see, the kdebase-workbase that changed  isn't itself a kubuntu package but the source of lots of packages. Thanks for the explanation!
<leonardHome_> Anyone tried connect Yahoo account on Kopete?
<phyllipecesar> how can i register?
<phyllipecesar> my username
<phyllipecesar> i'm trying /msg nickeserver...
<phyllipecesar> but i'm getting  [Error] nickserver: No such nick/channel.
<omid>  Why does Kubuntu replacing Konqueror with Rekonq and SUSE replacing it with Firefox as the default KDE browser?
<dasilentlprince> Rekonq is faster
<asraniel_> and e
<asraniel_> and rekonq is a qt or even kde app
<uomo> qualcuno parla italiano?
<ubuntu_> Hi !
<chainmail> Good Evening
<jcgs> Hi :) I'm having real problems getting vlc to work in natty :( i can sort of hear music, but it's sort of screwed up with random noise. Might it be a codec issue?
<jcgs> I'm not sure whether I've got the correct packages... there are so many
<aaronth> yo homeis
<aaronth> *homies
<aaronth> Can I install the updated package/Software of 11.04 to 10.10
<aaronth> ?
<TheFriendlyOnes> aaronth: Do you want to update to 11.04?
<maco> aaronth: could try, but it might break stuff. better to upgrade to 11.04 or use backports (new versions compiled for old releases)
<aaronth> TheFriendlyOnes:  not really maybe with the next update for it comes, UBuntu 11.04 was not that great with Unity
<TheFriendlyOnes> aaronth: well you could always try kubuntu, but even 11.04 for ubuntu has "ubuntu classic" which doesn't use unity
<aaronth> Kubuntu is amazing with all the beauty but seems slow and music is not being nice to me
<kavurt> my webcam doesn't work with googletalk
<aaronth> TheFriendlyOnes: I'm on Kubuntu 10.10 and Ubuntu Classic was still slow compared to 10.10, which in my opioion was the best release ever
<TheFriendlyOnes> aaronth: music playback? is it an mp3 problem?
<TheFriendlyOnes> aaronth: theres no doubt in my mind that 11.04 was regression for ubuntu, unity is not good in my opinion.
<aaronth> TheFriendlyOnes: Amarok can not see the local files and when I went to it with browsing it will not show the files in the music folders
<aaronth> TheFriendlyOnes: When they moved too far from the strength of Linux
<TheFriendlyOnes>   aaronth: Exactly, and for amarok do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras? it might be an mp3 thing
<aaronth> TheFriendlyOnes: Dolphin shows the files mp3, m4a and all
<TheFriendlyOnes> aaronth: but i think for amarok to use them they have to be a supported filetype, and without KRE, mp3 isn't supported i think
<aaronth> TheFriendlyOnes: Nope did not do anything in the sort, that might had been a good idea, I formated this laptop and put Windows 7 and Kubuntu 10.04 (then upgraded to 10.10)
<TheFriendlyOnes> aaronth: yea, try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<aaronth> TheFriendlyOnes:  I just searched KpackageKit
<aaronth> TheFriendlyOnes: Most of the time they do not have that in the repos
<TheFriendlyOnes> aaronth: have what?
<aaronth> TheFriendlyOnes: KRE
<TheFriendlyOnes> aaronth: well its called kubuntu-restricted-extras and its default in repos
<aaronth> TheFriendlyOnes: I think that Kubuntu has too many desktop effects turned on by default, thats why its slow
<aaronth> TheFriendlyOnes: Well now it can see the songs but it just goes though them and does not play anything
<TheFriendlyOne> any one find rekonq to be unstable??
<aaronth> TheFriendlyOne: I find it out of date
<aaronth> I'm thinking of going back to Gnome
<aaronth> not KDE
#kubuntu 2011-05-12
<Sir_Gabriel> Hi Valorie
<valorie> hello Sir_Gabriel
<valorie> you missed an excellent weekend
<Sir_Gabriel> I did? 0.o
<Sir_Gabriel> thats terrible
<valorie> weren't we discussing linuxfest NW?
<valorie> or is my memory unreliable
<Sir_Gabriel> yeah I know.. I didn't get to go.
<valorie> well, plan on it for next year
<valorie> :-)
<Sir_Gabriel> maybe.
<valorie> did you join the loco mail list?
<valorie> we're trying to get a Geeknik together
<Sir_Gabriel> no, things got crazy here
<Sir_Gabriel> is that like a linuxfest?
<valorie> uh oh
<valorie> no, just a picnic for geeks
<valorie> burgers, hotdogs, potato salad, etc.
<Sir_Gabriel> yeah, 7 ppl got evicted, had no power for a day, it's all crazy
<Sir_Gabriel> ahh sounds cool.
<valorie> wow
<valorie> what happened to trigger all that?
<valorie> oops, let's take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> sorry for the noise, people
<Sir_Gabriel> they found that the maintenance man had tepped into three electrical meters and stuff.
<MTecknology> http://staging.profarius.com/ <-- kinda tried to base it off the kde colors; any opinions?
<Sir_Gabriel> looks great to me
<MTecknology> :)
<Sir_Gabriel> what's it for?
<Sir_Gabriel> I mean is this a new community site?
<MTecknology> this isn't
<MTecknology> i've been working on drupal stuff for community websites
<Sir_Gabriel> !drupal
<Sir_Gabriel> no idea what drupal is...
<MTecknology> CMS
<MTecknology> like joomla or wordpress
<Sir_Gabriel> oh the layout thingy
<MTecknology> drupal is more of a whole framework though
<Sir_Gabriel> oh
<MTecknology> Sir_Gabriel: so you think it's good enough for if someone would want to use it for a kubuntu based website?
<Sir_Gabriel> definitely
<stretchjax> hi can someone here help me with grub
<mase_wk> stretchjax: we don't know if we can help because you haven't told us the problem
<stretchjax> well i had restore my grub after installing win xp and it dont show my vista or xp install
<mase_wk> well at least you have freed up a partition :)
<mase_wk> you should be able to add those back fairly easily though. I'm sure someone will be able to assist you.
<mase_wk> although i am surprised that google doesn't return any results
<stretchjax> it retured alot
<mase_wk> hmm what search terms did you use
<stretchjax> adding new os to grub loader
<mase_wk> stretchjax: try natty grub windows XP
<mase_wk> that seems to return some decent resultss for me
<stretchjax> ok it says to run sudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst when i do i get file not found
<Razal> Is anyone successfully running g15macro on 64-bit Natty? I would like to know in case I don't have to start whacking at source code.
<preecher> gwibber-choqok or qwit?
<mase_wk> choqok is what i use YMMV
<preecher> mase_wk thx ill try it---gwibber always seemed kind laggy to me anyway
<tasslehoff> The deafening silence is a sign that 11.04 is a solid Kubuntu-release (nobody needs help with anything)? :)
<tasslehoff> I'm pondering an install of kubuntu-desktop :)
<szal> the deafening silence is more a sign of the wrong time of day for ppl to storm the channel w/ questions ;)
<MK`> Heh
<tasslehoff> :)
<dml> всем привет
<dml> это русскоязычный канал?
<dml> или англ?
<dml> епт походу англ =/
<szal> !ru | dml
<ubottu> dml: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<asraniel> i'm trying to use the new sama filesharing in kubuntu
<mase_wk> asraniel: new samba filesharing ?
<asraniel> but somehow i can't set the permissions. well, i can set them, but the get cleared again if i reopen the dialog
<asraniel> mase_wk: yes, by new i mean that its integrated into dolphin now
<mase_wk> what is different to the old samba file sharing ?
<asraniel> that i don't have to edit config files?
<asraniel> well, i will have to now, because the dolphin plugin does not seem to work
<JontheEchidna> asraniel: I'm sitting with the guy who wrote the new samba stuff right now. He says that it is a known bug
<JontheEchidna> asraniel: I'm sitting with the guy who wrote the new samba stuff right now. He says that it is a known bug
<asraniel> JontheEchidna: great :) looking forward to the bugfix
<asraniel> JontheEchidna: is there a workaround currently?
<JontheEchidna> you have to set up the unix permissions on the permissions tab in the "properties" menu of the file
<JontheEchidna> and add permissions to the user that you want to share it with
<JontheEchidna> a bit ugly, but at least you don't have to muck around with samba config :)
<asraniel> JontheEchidna: i kept them as default. i want to share with "myself", so i don't really have to change any unix permissions
<JontheEchidna> asraniel: rbelem is the man you want to talk to
<rbelem> :-D
<asraniel> ok. then i think windows is the problem. because i use the same username for both computers, but when connecting to the samba share, windows insists on adding COMPUTERNAME\username to the login
<rbelem> asraniel, oh! another thing that you have to do
<rbelem> asraniel, smbpasswd -a username
<rbelem> sudo
<asraniel> rbelem: works
<rbelem> asraniel, :-)
<asraniel> would never have found that ;)
<rbelem> asraniel, this bug will be fixed soon
<asraniel> rbelem: thx very much :) hope that gets fixed in a future version! because its really handy :)
<rbelem> asraniel, you r very welcome :-)
<asraniel> even if my dream solution would be if windows could just mount ssh folders.. but well
<rbelem> asraniel, you can count with that in a few weeks
<rbelem> :-)
<yoga> when I click an link from dophin, it cannot open the browser and says "cannot find the program 'firefox-desktop'
<yoga> "
<yoga> any idea?
<andrewh192> you might need to reinstall firefox
<andrewh192> that's my best guys
<andrewh192> guess rather
<szal> a link from Dolphin?
<yoga> szal: an entry from Dophin, which was created by drag and drop a web page from Firefoax
<szal> yoga`: how do you drag and drop a website from Firefox?
<Kaspi> hey guys
 * Kaspi is starting to like his KDE
 * szal has been liking KDE for ~7 years now
 * Kaspi was using Gnome until got banged with Unity
<Kaspi> I wanted to make my desktop "truly mine" anyways, that's why I tried KDE
<vlodkow> hello
<alvin> Anyone on 4.6.3 willing to test something before I file a bug? In Dolphin, go to /home/<yourusername>/Pictures. Activate 'Preview'. Also, select a picture. Do you a) see previews, b) In the information pane, see a preview, or is the picture treated as a video (with a play button and slider)?
<szal> how do I get 4.6.3 if not from natty-backports?
<Peace-> szal: compile?
<Peace-> alvin: i can see video on dolphin kde 4.6.3
<szal> Peace-: are you crazy? ;)
<Peace-> oh i have compiled a ltos of stuff
<Peace-> like ksnapshot
<Peace-> 3 seconds and i did the debian
<Peace-> :D
<szal> the question was rather, is 4.6.3 to be found in natty-backports or elsewhere?
<yofel> szal: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-463
<szal> tx
<mime1111> hey people. some plasmoids like solar system or matrix, once in desktop, show a message about a bad script with a red X, any idea?
<mime1111> thnx
<alvin> Peace, so it's a bug?
<mime1111> hey people. some plasmoids like solar system or matrix, once in desktop, show a message about a bad script with a red X, any idea? i've tried manually install also, python and kde to date...
<mime1111> im tired :O=
<szal> yofel: how do I add the repo on the cmdline?  (either by command or by editing a sources file)
<yofel> the repository guide explains that, but here: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<szal> yofel: no the repository guide doesn't mention this exact bit
<Kaspi> szal: I believe you can as well just add a line to the sources list file and run apt-get update
<yofel> odd, it was somewhere
<yofel> Kaspi: he can, but add-apt-repository adds the GPG key too
<yofel> so less work
<Kaspi> sure
<Peace-> wooa
<Peace-> bye bye guys
<Kaspi> Peace-: seeya
<yofel> cu
<Peace-> xD i did the activity unity-mac like
<yofel> ^^
<szal> :o
<szal> anyhoo, updating now
<szal> yofel: is there a complimentary cmd to remove repos?
<szal> what a version name..  "4.6.3really4.6.2" *rofl*
<yofel> szal: ah, about that, 4.6.3 had messed up Icons, so it was force-downgraded to 4.6.2, and that's the sanest way to do that...
<szal> yofel: ok, but still sounds funny ^^
<yofel> szal: add-apt-repository has a --remove switch, though I'm not sure how to use it
<yofel> right ^^
<szal> alvin: no problem here w/ a JPEG I copied over to have something there ;)
<Kaspi> what are activities for?
<szal> no friggin' idea, I don't use them, or at least I don't normally change the default activity
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> KDE 4.6.3, so far so good
<poyntz> what is libreoffice?
<poyntz> how does it differ from openoffice?
<Pici> Its a replacement for OpenOffice.
<poyntz> is the latest libre better than the latest openoffice?
<Pici> The developers forked it off of OO.o because Oracle now owns it.
<poyntz> so they're identical?
<Pici> Nearly
<poyntz> which one's better?
<Pici> Libreoffice is getting more development, so I guess thats 'better'
<poyntz> ahh
<[^_^]> poyntz: imagine that openoffice got duplicated and both copies go their own way
<poyntz> is one going to be merged in with the kde environment?
<poyntz> eg, so it looks like the rest of kde, aka scroll bars, menues, etc..
<poyntz> system fonts, themes, ...
<Isis___> hello, should I find kde 4.6.3 in the repository?? im running 4.6.2, and 4.6.3 is not there?
<gvandeweyer> is there any experience on installing compiz on kubuntu 11.04. I had to install latest version for video support (dell optiplex 990 with intel HD2000 video card), but would like to enable compiz
<bigbrovar> Isis___: the update is only available via the kubuntu backport ppa
<gvandeweyer> however, the kubuntu guide just seems to be a copy of maverick (even numbers are not adapted yet... ) :-)
<bigbrovar> Isis___: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-463 u
<gvandeweyer> and since the system-settings=>advanced menu is not present at all, I'm not that willing to start the experiment yet.
<bigbrovar> gvandeweyer: I haven't used compiz on kde 4 before so I wouldn't know.  u can check systemsettings --> default applications. under the windows manager tab, check use a different windows manager and see if compiz shows up as an option
<bigbrovar> gvandeweyer: just not that compiz is not recommended for kde, kwin the kde windows manager is very capable and integrates better with kde. Its also more stable
<gvandeweyer> bigbrovar: I know it's more stable, but I'm *very* used to the cylinder layout of my desktops that I can drag and spin with the mouse. Or is it possible with kwin now to alt-click to switch desktops?
 * gvandeweyer *brb
<bigbrovar> gvandeweyer: u can configure how to switch btw desktop goto systemsettings > workspace behaviour > under the screen edges tab.
<bigbrovar> gvandeweyer: u can also check the virtual desktop and workspace tab for anything interesting
<gvandeweyer> hmm, compiz = failure ... emerald segfaults, so there are no window borders.
<tsimpson> emerald is unmaintained and basically dead
<bigbrovar> gvandeweyer: u would be better off betting with kwin. just check the options I told u
<gvandeweyer> I just did :-)
<gvandeweyer> It does not give just the right feeling however. I guess I'll have to get used to it
<ani> guys whenever i startup kubuntu i drop to shell. i try startx and it says Call to lnusertemp failed (temporary directories full?). Check your installation... I searched online, and it says check if /var/tmp folder exists. It does exist and I also cleaned /var/tmp and /tmp. How do i get xorg to work again?
<BluesKaj> ani , the first thing to try isthe recovery kernel, then in the dialog "repair broken packages", then boot normally. Once ay the desktop make sure you have the recommended graphics driver installed in /kmenu/apps/sytem/additional drivers
<BluesKaj> scuse my KB batteries are low again
<fxrh> hi! I want to connect my laptop (dell vostro 1510) to a projector/second monitor and I want to clone the screen. The laptop key doesn't seem to work, so how can I do that with the kde or nivida config dialogs?
<fxrh> I was able to create two different screens (with TwinView), but that isn't what I want to have...
<natman> :fxrh does the sys settings not help you?
<fxrh> natman: I didn't found such an option
<fxrh> in the monitor section was just one display when I disabled it with the nvidia config, and if I enabled TwinView, there was no option for cloning
<natman> :fxrh inside system settings-display, there should be two areas to control each monitor, as far as i rember it will allow you to clone the image
<fxrh> natman: when I go into display & monitor, which of the three modules?
<natman> fxrh: sorry need to leave , best of luck, perhaps restarting with the laptop still connected to the external monitor might, that used to work for me
<fxrh> natman: thanks, ill try that
<natman> fxrh:  hit Identify outputs and look at the screens and numbers they are kinda big :)
<natman> bye
<ani> BluesKaj: thanks. It worked :)
<BluesKaj> ani , cool ")
<magepsycho> guys i have some issue with the fonts
<magepsycho> http://postimage.org/image/bd8unq04/full/
<magepsycho> can you check the pic please
<DarthFrog> magepsycho: You need to ask in #Ubuntu, not here.
<shane4kubuntu> Ok, I have sent 2 printings to the printer, of which neither printed, and no printer que???
<eristikophiles> can anyone tell me where the System Settings executable is?
<eristikophiles> (in Natty)
<eristikophiles> or, if anyone can tell me why since upgrading i can no longer change any settings because it says i lack authorization, *and* it doesn't ever present a prompt to put my password in / sudo in
<l2s2> Hi, my webcam video is upside down on Skype. Do i need to install the driver from http://linuxtv.org/repo/ ?
<l2s2> lsusb gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/606558/
<CtrlAltCa> die in a fire.
<Soupermanito> hello how does one localizes, i mean change the lang packs etc, fastly? like from an apt-get line?
<DarthFrog> eristikophiles: If you want to find where an executable is in your path, use the "which" command.  "which systemsettings" returns  /usr/bin/systemsettings.
<eristikophiles> ah.. ok
<eristikophiles> thanks
<eristikophiles> cool, now i can sudo to it.. though i really don't get why it can't ask me for a password instead of spitting errors about authorization
<DarthFrog> eristikophiles: File a bug report, please.
<eristikophiles> hm.. where?
<eristikophiles> can't seem to find it on kubuntu site
<DarthFrog> !launchpad | eristikophiles
<ubottu> eristikophiles: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<eristikophiles> thanks
<eristikophiles> heh i can't report a bug .. says "invalid openid transaction" and stalls at the page
<Babalau> http://www.clubulfoto.com/concurs/concursul-lunii-mai/f944648c
<eristikophiles> so i have this other problem. phonon shows all my audio devices, and i can prefer them like i want, but they appear grayed out and the only active one is "Dummy Output" and "Dummy Input"
<eristikophiles> and there is no sound, not from internal speakers (which are like, full speakers on this box), nor usb headphones
<bigbrovar> eristikophiles: this happens even when u reboot the machine?
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, when you click test /dummy in phonon , is there sound ?
<eristikophiles> no testing does nothing. the button does get stuck though. and yes, i've rebooted a few times since the upgrade
<bigbrovar> eristikophiles: can u try an kubuntu 11.4 livecd to see if it works there?
<eristikophiles> a liveCD?
<eristikophiles> i'm running 11.04
<eristikophiles> my sound worked before the upgrade
<Spaz_Dynamic> when I run some fullscreen games, my left monitor goes out and the picture that was on it appears on the right one. Others will display on both monitors (cloned). I'd like to fix this, but first, is there any way other than restarting the computer to fix the display back to two monitors with an extended desktop? Such as restarting a process or something?
<bigbrovar> eristikophiles: did u do a clean install or u did an upgrade, if u did an upgrade instead of a clean install. it might be a good idea to test from a livecd if the problem exist or was something caused by a broken upgrade
<eristikophiles> bigbrovar- ah i see now
<eristikophiles> i used the kpackagekit upgrader
<bigbrovar> eristikophiles: well tbh I never do or recommend upgrades, always do a clean install since all 3 years I have been running linux. I even make sure to clean out the hidden files in my home dir (safe for kopete and kmail configs)
<bigbrovar> that way I start fresh
<eristikophiles> i didn't want to lose my settings
<bigbrovar> eristikophiles: yeah I understand, :) anyway just try the livecd, we are not certain what the cause is
<bigbrovar> just want to troubleshoot and try and see if from a fresh setup does ur sound work? so the livecd is one way to find out
<bigbrovar> eristikophiles: u can also create a new user (call it foo) and see if sound works from there
<eristikophiles> i'll try a livecd at some point. rebooting is a tedious process though
<eristikophiles> this is an old refurbished box.. P4
<eristikophiles> i don't want to reboot right now :)
<bigbrovar> eristikophiles: u can always create a new user
<bigbrovar> and try the sound from there
<balagexp> hi
<LjL> natty - how can i use the Start and Menu keys as KDE shortcuts?
<Peace-> LjL: ?
<Peace-> LjL: unity like?
<szal> LjL: for what?
<LjL> Peace-, szal: i don't know what unity is like, but i always had Menu bring up Yakuake in KDE3, and i'd like Start to bring up KRunner
<shane4kubuntu> Ok, this should be a simple question for you KDE'rs, in nautilus, I always clicked on a file to select it, then I could delete it, copy it or paste it, by right clicking on it, every time I click on a file in dolphin it opens it, how would one just select it??
<Peace-> shane4kubuntu: ok... it's simple
<szal> LjL: Systemsettings -> Common Appearance and Behaviour -> Shortcuts and Hotkeys
<Peace-> shane4kubuntu: systemsettings==> top right there is a filter bar , type mouse
<szal> shane4kubuntu: I think I told you that before..  press Ctrl & click
<asraniel> shane4kubuntu: into the mous configuration of your system, and change opening from singe click to double click
<Peace-> shane4kubuntu: then... go in the mouse windwos , set double click...
<Peace-> shane4kubuntu: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/12/plasma-desktopGH4845.jpg
<Peace-> shane4kubuntu: btw even in the settings of dolphin there is an option instead to go on system setting for lazy man like me...
<Peace-> shane4kubuntu: dolphin settings ==> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/12/plasma-desktopAv4845.jpg
<shane4kubuntu> Thanks Peace- szal asraniel  but is that what you all do, is change it from single to double click?
<asraniel> shane4kubuntu: pretty much
 * szal doesn't
<shane4kubuntu> I mean, I guess I don't mind doing that, but just wondered if there was a KDE way
<shane4kubuntu> oh, right szal does ctrl & click, but that requires two hands.
<asraniel> shane4kubuntu: for usability reasons kde decided that its better to have single click. most users don't agree i suppose. But the advante of kde is that you can change it easily and fast, not like some other DEs..
<szal> shane4kubuntu: that _is_ the KDE way ^^
<szal> or, rather, the Unix way
<asraniel> shane4kubuntu: you can also hover over the icon, and then a little plus icon apears that lets you select it
<asraniel> shane4kubuntu: that i use actually, because its easier than shift + click for multiple files
<masand> Hi ev'rybody
<shane4kubuntu> asraniel: right, I have done the + and - signs before, and that is good for mutliple files.
<masand> I'm form Italy
<masand> nice to talk with you
<shane4kubuntu> ok, I think I got it, instead of left clicking, to select the file, I can directly right click on one file and then select the option i want, hmm, perhaps that is better, one click verus two.
<szal> masand: no real need for formalities..  have a question?  ask..  wanna chat? -> #kubuntu-offtopic
<TNZfr> hi all
<masand> sorry
<shane4kubuntu> !hello | TNZfr
<TNZfr> I've a question for a XP return on Natty ...
<masand> I can't set correctly the Kwin shadows
<TNZfr> actually, I'm using Maverick with KDE 4
<TNZfr> .6.2
<TNZfr> Is it necessary to migrate to natty ?
<TNZfr> I think i'm going to wait for KDE 4.7.1 or later ... what's your opinion ?
<masand> the kwin shadows are independent from the focus... why?
<szal> TNZfr: "necessary" is your decision..  Maverick will be supported until the release of Oneiric, so you can stick w/ it for some more months
<szal> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<TNZfr> szal: thx, but i'm wondering about the kernel version and enhanced radeon support in fact
<Peace-> TNZfr: no
<szal> TNZfr: kernel version will stay the same, only new rolls for bugfixes
<TNZfr> Peace-:  ??? no for what ?
<Peace-> migrate
<TNZfr> so is there someone to explain me the radeon support addons in natty ?
<LjL> szal, sure, except Shortcuts and Hotkeys does not let me select Start and Menu specifically as valid keys, which is why i asked
<shane4kubuntu> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<TNZfr> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<aapzak> hi, I just used some code to remove resize grip on gtk apps. I cannot find how to do this for KDE apps. Can you help me?
<calcmandan_> Hi kubuntus
<shane4kubuntu> anyone here use ubuntuone?
<shane4kubuntu> what do I need to do to get it running on kde?
<LjL> where in Kubuntu do i set parameters from [front and back] microphone, line input, aux input, and the various output? KMix only has one single slider for input, plus one for output.
<DarthFrog> LjL: You would have to install more componets of pulseaudio: paprefs, paman, padevchooser and pavucontrol.  Then run padevchooser
<LjL> DarthFrog: padevchooser seems to be a GTK app... so this is not doable from within KDE?
<DarthFrog> LjL: KDE has gone to pulseaudio as the backend to Phonon.  You could remove pulseaudio and use the alsa utils instead if you wish.
<szal> why the Gtk phobia?
<shane4kubuntu> LjL: check the prefs in kmix
<LjL> szal: because if i had wanted to use GTK i wouldn't be on KDE
<shane4kubuntu> LjL: actually settings and -> setup I think,
<LjL> shane4kubuntu: there is Audio Setup, but i cannot make heads or tails of it to be honest
<shane4kubuntu> kmix asks me: KDE detected that one or more internal sound devices were removed, do I want to permanently forget about these devices?  that is odd, I didn't remove nothing
<shane4kubuntu> LjL: sorry I can't be of much more help there, I'm a gnome convert.
<shane4kubuntu> does kde usually use gstreamer as the backend?
<LjL> i think these days it does
<LjL> i'm a KDE3 convert myself
<LjL> i'm not sure i'm not converting back though at this point :\
<James147> shane4kubuntu: in 11.04 it does
<shane4kubuntu> ok
<shane4kubuntu> LjL: well, I'm not going back to Unity, and will sit out of gnome3 for a bit, while they update.
<shane4kubuntu> thanks James147
<ooki2day> hi
<ooki2day> I choose recommended driver for nvidia, but when I click to enable desktop effects, i see this
<ooki2day> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<ooki2day> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<ooki2day> what I need to do?
<szal> ooki2day: define "recommended driver"
<James147> ooki2day: did you restart after you neabled them?
<James147> enabled ^^
<ooki2day> I use recommended driver
<szadek> Hi people can someone help me sync ipad with amarok ? it shows in local Music as Apple ipad , but it says it has 0 tracks ( Im on kubuntu natty with amarok 2.4.1 )
<ooki2day> and I will restarted after enabled
<ooki2day> anybode told me what can I do?
<szal> ooki2day: again, what is the "recommended driver"?
<ooki2day> system->additional drivers->recommended
<ooki2day> right?
<ooki2day> in kubuntu 11.04 released at march it works
<ooki2day> but now I installed full release
<szal> ooki2day: still doesn't tell me what exact driver that is
<ooki2day> recommended driver is driver wich was tested by the ubuntu developers
 * gomiboy thinks this will never end
<ooki2day> in additional drivers I have two-version 173 and version current. I use version current
<ooki2day> version curren is recommended by ubuntu developers
<ooki2day> but I can't enable effects
<ooki2day> szal: do you understand what is the "recommended driver"?
<szal> I can guess, but still not sure
<szal> I'd like you to pastebin 2 things -> (1) sudo lspci; (2) sudo lsmod
<szal> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ooki2day> k
<ooki2day> moment
<ooki2day> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606674/
<szal> ooki2day: another thing -> sudo dpkg -l '*nvidia*'
<James147> szal: dont need sudo to list
<szal> James147: whatever
<szal> doesn't make a difference in this case ^^
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ooki2day>  sudo dpkg -l '*nvidia*' to paste?
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> buenas noche
<ooki2day> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606675/
#kubuntu 2011-05-13
<ooki2day> szal: here?
<szal> ooki2day: another thing (for you to pastebin, that is) -> dpkg -l '*nvidia*'
<ooki2day> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606675/
<szal> huh?  do you have both nvidia-current and nvidia-173 installed?
<ooki2day> installed both? but use one-current
<szal> that's most probably the problem then -> uninstall all things nvidia-173
<szal> the 173 is for GeForce FX series only
<lucas-arg> hey all... any one with flash problems in rekonq?
<szal> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lucas-arg> cant see the videos, i hear sound but no video
<ooki2day> then restart computer or X server?
<szal> ooki2day: run 'nvidia-xconfig', then reboot
<lucas-arg> ok ill try it
<szal> lucas-arg: you'll try what?
<vorian> haha, that's sadly funny
<lucas-arg> ok i did nvidia-xconfig and rebooted, and nothing happend still cant see youtube videos on rekonq
<szal> lucas-arg: since when is your nick 'ooki2day'?
<ooki2day> ooki2day its me)
<lucas-arg> im lucas...
<lucas-arg> im not oosomthing
<lucas-arg> so reqonk doesnt work...
<vorian> lucas-arg: he's saying you followed directions he was giving to ooki2day
<lucas-arg> lol
<lucas-arg> ok
<lucas-arg> so flash doesnt work on rekonq
<ooki2day> I uninstalled 173 driver, but can't enable effects again
<ooki2day> szal: for desktop effects, I need install compiz?
<szal> ooki2day: hell no
<szal> Compiz is a totally different pair of shoes & has nothing to do w/ KDE or its effects
<szal> the only guess left is that there's still problems w/ the 8800, which was known to be a b*tch when it first came out
<szal> s/when/after/
<ooki2day_> szal: ping
<szal> what's the matter?
<ooki2day_> i can enable effects, but with XRender
<wafa> hi
<wafa> i am in trouble, i tried to remove some files in order to free more space but i did a big mistake
<wafa> some files were removed from my ubuntu 10.10
<wafa> now i lost the graphic interface of ubuntu 10.10
<wafa> can any one help me?
<miinsik> After installing kubuntu 11.04 using wubi under windows xp, the bootloader doesn't show the option for 'KUBUNTU'...
<gennro> Hello
<gennro> So how is everyone?
<semistud2354>  can anyone tell me why my programs are turning black when thy are maximized?
<semistud2354>  i dont know if its my nvidia card or something else?
<mase_wk> semistud2354: is it a new problem ? if so it's likely to be a driver issue
<semistud2354> i cant remember when it started
<mase_wk> are you using the nouveau drivers or the binary nvidia drivers ?
<semistud2354> the drivers that kubuntu told me to install
<semistud2354> in the drivers detection program
<semistud2354> so i guess their the nvidia one
<mase_wk> told you or offered you the option
<mase_wk> right yeh it didn't tell you to install them
<mase_wk> it gave you the option
<mase_wk> and those are the binary nvidia drivers
<semistud2354> if i minimize it it works
<semistud2354> i dont understand
<mase_wk> so you can either try the nouveau drivers or contact nvidia
<mase_wk> and see how to file  a bug there
<semistud2354> can i still have desktop effects if i use the nouveau drivers
<gennro> if you haven't MAKE SURE the nouveau drivers are not installed
<gennro> if you have the binary nvidia drivers installed
<gennro> because the installer will not remove the nouveau drivers
<mase_wk> gennro: why would that make a difference, afaik nvidia ship their own glx stack , mesa replacement etc..
<mase_wk> the nvidia driver would not link to any of those
<gennro> yes it does
<gennro> verified it on several ocasions now
<mase_wk> so how did you veryfy this ?
<semistud2354> could it be a setting in desktop effects in KDE?
<mase_wk> semistud2354: no
<semistud2354> i have a feeling its a dumb thing like that
<mase_wk> it's not
<semistud2354> damn
<semistud2354> so i cant do much besides file a bug report
<gennro> trust me.......... the nouavou driver is junk and will cause problems
<mase_wk> gennro: that's not correct at all. On some cards they perform perfectly fine. I use them on a few of my boxes
<gennro> oh and the meta package for the nvidia 185 driver is bad also
<mase_wk> you won't win any speed awards
<mase_wk> but for regular desktop use, if you have a supported card they are really quite good
<semistud2354> omg
<semistud2354> i just rebooted X server and now it works
<semistud2354> wtf
<gennro> it happens
<semistud2354> geez i wonder whats making it do that
<semistud2354> its not on all programs
<semistud2354> and it only happens here and there
<mase_wk> gennro: i am curious how you worked out that the nvidia driver was linking against the nouveau driver ?
<semistud2354> o...curious
<semistud2354> could it be that i'm still on the beta kubuntu
<semistud2354> what happend was i doewnloaded the beta and just did all the updates till now
<James147> semistud2354: have you updated your system since release?
<semistud2354> yeah
<James147> semistud2354: if you have all the updates then you ahve the final version effectivly
<semistud2354> like the sudo apt-get update
<gennro> go to the KPackageKit and remove"xserver-xorg-video-nouneau"
<gennro> will fix your issue
<James147> semistud2354: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ^^
<gennro> had the same issues after installing the binary nvidia drivers........ removed the nouvaeu driver and all fixed
<James147> gennro: how are you so sure? I have never ever seen the open drivers interfer with then closed ones and remvoing them will likly just mean he loses the fallback option
<semistud2354> nothings poping up for xserver-xorg-video-nounea
<gennro> for some reason xorg likes to load the nouvaeu driver over the nvidia one for no reason also
<semistud2354>  or just nouneau
<gennro> if the nouvaeu driver is loaded into the kernel at the same time the nvidia one is it will cause issues
<semistud2354> how can i find out?
<semistud2354> is there an ls command i can imput
<semistud2354> input*
<James147> semistud2354: lsmod
<gennro> the REASON why NVIDIA will blacklist the nouvaeu driver if you install the nvidia driver manually via the package from nvidia's website
<gennro> and if you are worried about a fallback the VESA driver is installed and works fine for times when the nvidia drivers fail
<semistud2354> im assuming that i look for nouneau after i type lsmod
<gennro> it is spelled nouveau.... the reason you can't find it
<semistud2354> yea nouveau isn't in my lsmod
<semistud2354> is that a bad thing?
<James147> semistud2354: it means your not using the open drivers so they shouldnot be conflicting
<James147> semistud2354: you should have nvidia instead listed
<gennro> just do "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveu" without the quoates into the terminal
 * James147 doupts that will do much ^^
<mase_wk> i don't think it will either
<semistud2354> Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-video-nouveu
<gennro> "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau"
<semistud2354> thats what poped up
<gennro> forgot the A sorry
<James147> ^^ if anything it stop you from falling back to the open drivers should the nvidia ones fail (ie when upgrading to a new version of kubuntu)
<gennro> then after that reboot the computer
<gennro> and it shouldn't happen anymore
<semistud2354> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<semistud2354>   xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<semistud2354> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<semistud2354> After this operation, 356 kB disk space will be freed.
<semistud2354> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<FloodBotK1> semistud2354: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gennro> hit Y
<semistud2354> what should i say?
<gennro> Y
<semistud2354>  xserver-xorg-video-all <<isnt that important?
<gennro> no its not
<gennro> just a meta package
<semistud2354> whats a meta package?
<gennro> just a file that tells what other files to be installed without you having to install all of those files yourself
<semistud2354> should i do the update thing
<gennro> makes your life easier
<semistud2354> ahh i see
<semistud2354> update && dist up grade thing
<semistud2354> should i do that now
<gennro> so if you remove the meta package it doesn't remove anything but the meta package
<gennro> yeah you can't
<gennro> you can I mean
<gennro> will just update the package lists and check your system for any updates and insta;; them if you wish
<semistud2354> ok now what?
<gennro> "sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade"
<semistud2354> did that
<gennro> anything to update?
<gennro> oh duh do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gennro> prolly should be some things that need updated also
<semistud2354> nothing to update
<semistud2354> is that bad?
<semistud2354> should it update or something?
<gennro> nah.... just means no updates
<gennro> now just reboot your computer and you should be good to go
<semistud2354> ok...here goes...brb
<gennro> Linux gennro-G50VT 2.6.38-5.dmz.2-liquorix-amd64 #1 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Sat May 7 01:31:23 CDT 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<melodie> Anyone know how to download Itunes for Kubuntu, I've looked on the forums and can't find anything
<James147> melodie: there is no linux version of itunes
<gennro> I don't think Itunes works in linux
<gennro> DRM
<James147> though amarok can sync with `some` apple products
<James147> gennro: dont think it has anything to do with drm...
<gennro> has a lot to do with it
<melodie> >.< so I have to go on virtual machine for that then? I have another program called gtkpod...that dosent work though? So should I just try Amarok then... It is a Ipod nano 4th generation
<James147> gennro: considering they dont drm their music anymore I doupt it
<James147> melodie: try amarok, see if it can
<semistud2354> ok
<semistud2354>  back
<semistud2354> nothing seemes messed up
<semistud2354> so what do i do now
<melodie> james147: just out of curiosty do you know why they took drm off..i thought it protected there files if that is what you were talking about??
<gennro> and if anyone whats to know the Liquorix kernel works fine in buntu 11.04
<gennro> so no issues semistud2354?
<semistud2354> nope
<gennro> cool
<semistud2354> not as of yet
<gennro> well there ya go
<semistud2354> let me try something that used to give me black screens
<semistud2354> opening like 12 documents in ocular
<melodie> James147: just out of curiosty do you know why they took drm off..i thought it protected there files if that is what you were talking about??
<semistud2354> yeah if i still open like 12 documents in ocular it still does it
<James147> melodie: due to overwhelmingly popular demand... since it stoped used from using th files on more then a few devices
<gennro> well it would of been nice if you would of informed us of that
<James147> stoped users ^^
<gennro> thats prolly just a bug in ocular
<semistud2354> o
<semistud2354> well i have another question...if you dont mind?
<James147> semistud2354: if it didnt work then i suggest installing xserver-xorg-video-all again (might help to avoid problems in the furture)
<melodie> James147: I don't think it was very smart doing that..oh wel, I'm not running the company, thanks James. You have satisfied my curiousity.
<semistud2354> when i first installed kubuntu it took like...10 sec to boot...after i installed the broadcom driver it now takes like 60 secs
<James147> melodie: no one likes drm stuff... so its better for the people... and if they only offer drm stuff then allot of people just wont buy from them
<mase_wk> drm is a flawed concept
 * James147 agrees with mase_wk
<gennro> most people don't even know what the DRM is
<James147> ^^ people tend to `steal` stuff more out of it being easier then actually buying the stuff in the first place.... though this is really a topic for off topic
<mase_wk> yeh i completely agree, most people just want the quickest , easiest way to do something
<melodie> James147: In my mind wouldn't it just lead to more copies of music being illigally distibuted and copied?? Then given away for free??
<melodie> Maybe I just don't understand drm fully I guess
<James147> melodie: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<wss> :)hello
<melodie> Now that Amarok is up, I can see the ipod and the tracks on the ipod, but how to I get the music on it... ( feel sort of stupid asking )
* claydoh changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kubuntu Council elections: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-May/00
* claydoh changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kubuntu Council elections: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-May/00
* claydoh changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Council elections: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-May/005170.htm
<ssfdre38> ??
* claydoh changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Council elections: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-May/005170.htm
<qboster> hi all, how can I find the kubuntu changes with upstream?
<valorie> qboster: did you see the link in the /subject line?
<valorie> kubuntu stays as current as possible
<qboster> valorie, sorry, and how can I get my answer?
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release
<valorie> and there will be a notice there about 4.6.3 as well
<valorie> but say more about what information you need
<valorie> as new KDE packages are released, our packagers pack them up
<valorie> when there is a new KDE release, that is out for the user usually within a day
<valorie> if you want more specific information, you might drop into #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> although many of our team are at UDS right now
<valorie> or read the kubuntu-devel mail list
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<qboster> valorie, OK, thanks, and if I want to know how the packager to branding upstream kde, I may go to kubuntu-devel, right ?
<valorie> yes, that's an open channel for devel questions and participation
<valorie> we're always looking for more packagers
<valorie> :-)
<qboster> valorie, aha, it sounds good
<dan__> Is that pretty hard to do?
<dan_l> I don't really have the skillz to contribute.  Because I'm computer fail.
<valorie> the packaging is too complex for ME
<valorie> but contributions can come from people with all kinds of strengths
<valorie> we need translators, documentation writers, web developers, artists, enthusiastic people, wonderful folks like the experts who hang out here to help people
<valorie> and on and on
<dan_l> heh.  I don't know what of that I could do :)
<valorie> sometimes I see absolute beginners helping other beginners here
<valorie> it's awesome
<dan_l> Well I try to do that.  But that's only rudimentary help.
<dan_l> answer a .....'how do I?"
<dan_l> I occasionally smugly tell somebody to avoid using badbuntu.
<valorie> badbuntu?
<dan_l> My pet name for ubuntu:)
<dan_l> I'm a total ktard.
<dan_l> I have an admittedly irrational love for it.
<valorie> well, my favorite is kubuntu
<valorie> but we're all in this together
<gennro> yup
<valorie> Canonical provides support and the basis for kubuntu as well as ubuntu
 * mase_wk sighs
<valorie> and that extends outward -- we're all in the cause of free and open source
<gennro> except fro my nvidia drivers
<gennro> for
<valorie> our LoCo had a table at LinuxFest Northwest 2 weekends ago
<valorie> we presented the newest Ubuntu/Unity as well as Kubuntu
<valorie> since I was there
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> gave away a bunch of CDs I burned for people, as well as a large stack of Kub. stickers
<gennro> cool
<gennro> so I found out today that the Liquorix kernel works well with Kubuntu and is well worth it
<valorie> I've heard another mention of that today
<valorie> what is it?
<gennro> is a kernel setup for desktop performance
<gennro> really made for debian but works fine in ubuntu
<valorie> aren't all kernels used "setup for desktop performance"?
<gennro> not all
<gennro> ost are geared for server
<valorie> sure, but we use a different kernel
<valorie> for desktop
<gennro> generic?
<gennro> thats like great value at walmart
<gennro> bleh
<valorie> I really shouldn't talk about this, since I know so little
<gennro> so valorie what do you do for Kubuntu?
<valorie> good question
<valorie> I test a lot of stuff
<valorie> blog and such
<valorie> and am working towards contributing to documentation
<gennro> cool
<dan_l> We need more of it:)
<dan_l> So get right on that.
<valorie> plus community outreach, I guess
<giantpune> hi boys.  im wanting to try out kubuntu for the first time.  im having a bit of trouble finding a torrent download for the latest AMD64 LTS.  can somebody point me in the right direction?
<dan_l> giantpune:  http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/natty/release/dvd/kubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<dan_l> ?
<giantpune> 11.04 is not LTS
<dan_l> Oh.  I fail at failing.
<gennro> 10.04 is a LTS release
<gennro> its every other release
<valorie> there is a torrent for 10.04 as well
<valorie> I'm serving it
<valorie> or whatever you call it
<dan_l> Seeding!
<valorie> yep
<dan_l> What kind of pirate arrrrrrrrrrrr you?
<valorie> not much!
<valorie> lol
<giantpune> woot   http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<dan_l> Valorie:  I became quite fond of the notifications in 10.04, 10.10.
<valorie> they've only gotten better
<valorie> :-)
<dan_l> Yeah I don't know.  It seems like my notifications are distributed now.
<gennro> 11.04 is the best and most stable I have used so far
<dan_l> like the kopete notifications aren't coming from the same place as the other notifications
<giantpune> has qt 4.7.2 made it into any of the repos yet?  or are all of kubuntu versions still using 4.6.x?
<dan_l> since i upgraded, the good previous from my desktop fence have come back.  That's awesome.
<valorie> not sure about the qt versions
<gennro> I think I have seen some 4.7.2 in the upstream.... but not much..... running 4.6.3 KDE from the kubuntu ppa
<giantpune> im still on ubuntu 10.04 and having to build 4.7.X from source.  theres only 4.6.X in the repos here
<gennro> but that is a few QT libs and that is it
<valorie> looks like I have 4.7.2 on my system
<giantpune> i built gentoo this week and setup arch and they both have 4.7.2 available.
<valorie> with KDE 4.6.3
<giantpune> valorie, which kubuntu are you using?
<valorie> 11.04
 * giantpune grabs a torrent for that one as well
<gennro> 11.04 works fine with some tweaking and you enable all of the pre-release updates
<valorie> I just did an upgrade, and most everything worked well
<valorie> however, I still can't get my headphone jack to work
<valorie> dunno what is going on there
<gennro> asus?
<valorie> no idea
<valorie> it's an HP laptop, and it's worked up until now
<valorie> so I'm fairly sure it has to do with the upgrade
<valorie> not the KDE version
<gennro> I know there is a fix for that.... its a pulse audio issue
<gennro> just can't remember where I saw it
<valorie> well, I just installed all the pa gtk control stuff
<valorie> everything is turned on
<valorie> I might need to visit #pulseaudio and bug colin
<dan_l> Valorie:  is it a switched jack?
<dan_l> there's a word for it
<dan_l> and I forget what it is.
<valorie> I haven't a clue
<dan_l> I have a compaq lappy.  the jack has the mechanism to detect when headphones have been  plugged in.
<valorie> it used to work, now it doesn't
<dan_l> If I were to ever go back to windoze 7, it would detect the presence of the headphones.
<dan_l> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1734730 <-----there's 1000 different solutions there.  One will work, I promise:)
<valorie> well, if I went back to 10.10, it would too
<valorie> no magic about windoz
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> thanks for googling for me!
<dan_l> I wasn't trying to be a jerk!
<dan_l> wait
<dan_l> that was the wrong post
<pune> does anybody here used the kubuntu intstaller to create partitions and put /home on a seperate partition?  i tried this several times in the past and the installer always choked on it.  im wondering if it has been fixed since then
<dan_l> hang on
<valorie> no, I was sincerely thanking you
<dan_l> I had one from a like a year ago which is what I used to trouble shoot mine.
<dan_l> Oh.  K.  srry.
<valorie> I hadn't had time to google, file a bug, or visit a channel
<valorie> UDS remotely has been a challenge
<valorie> I had to run through one of those checklists long ago for some sound problem
<valorie> can't remember what exactly, any more
<dan_l> Ya know, that's kind of the embarassing thing when I get people to try the kubuntu.
<valorie> eh
<valorie> I'll find the solution eventually
<valorie> and that will make my husband happy
<dan_l> Like, they'll install it and be like "this is fun, and pretty, and what's that?  Not nearly as much malware----GREAT.  But ummm why doesn't my sound work?"
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sound almost always works without a hit
<valorie> hitch
<valorie> and I help test new phonon and backends
<valorie> etc.
<dan_l> See, I've never done a fresh install without having to spend 3 days screwing with the audio.
<dan_l> Hell, I guarantee since I upgraded there will be some quirk that will come up in a week that I'll spend a day trying to fix.
<pune> anybody know of a realistic guess as to how much space a boot partition should be?  im using whatever grub comes with kubuntu.  50MB?  100MB?
<gennro> i set mine for 200
<gennro> if u don'
<gennro> if you don't mess much with the kernel then set it for 100
<pune> ther will be no multibooting and the only time i mess with the kernel here is when it gets updated through the repos
<gennro> 100 is fine then
<pune> and what about swap?  if i have 2GB or GB of RAM, is swap even needed these days?  or is that just a thing of the past?
<pune> or more^
<bigbrovar> pune: yep swap is still needed if not for anything for legacy purpose
<bigbrovar> I know for a fact that some systems will not hibernate without swap being on.
<pune> oops.  too late.  im only setting this up in a VM right now, but ill keep it in mind when i go to install it for real
<bigbrovar> I have 4gb of ram but set my swap to 2048mb
<bigbrovar> with things like swap, its better to have them and not need them, than to need them and not have them :)
<pune> better to not need to have them
<gennro> yeah for like processes to leak over into
<gennro> HALP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<valorie> !help | gennro
<ubottu> gennro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gennro> !help | gennro
<ubottu> gennro, please see my private message
<gennro> silly bot
<gennro> tricks are for kids
<valorie> lol
<gennro> its cracks me up
<gennro> specially people that come in here
<milano30man> current drivers for a HP Color Laserjet 3550 printer are not working for Kubuntu 11.04. The HP site only lists 10.10 drivers. When will a driver update be available for 11.04?
<valorie> have you tried jockey-kde ?
<gennro> thats all on HP bud
<valorie> I wouldn't worry about what is on their site
<milano30man> I looked. This new release is not listed on the HP site yet.
<valorie> I haven't had to build anything from a site for.... too many years to remember
<milano30man> Before I updated from 10.10 the printer worked fine...when i udated to 11.04 I now have errors when I try to print
<pune> i see dolphin has a lot of different settings and stuff to play with.  but i dont see that it has a quick setting that mimics nautilus' and windows' compact view.  what im shooting for is the on the left side of this image.  does anybody know if there is a simple setting im missing?    http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/875/dolphin.png
<gennro> no idea pune
<gennro> milano30man: I guess you will need to wait for HP to release updated drivers
<mase_wk> pune: if nautilus works for you , you could just use nautilus
<gennro> or go back to 10.10
<milano30man> ok
<milano30man> logging off is also a problem... the only way I can do it without freezing up the desktop is to select restart.
<milano30man> log off or shutdown does not work correctly....has anyone noticed this in 11.04?
<gennro> nope
<pune> i cold mase_wk.  but if possible, i would like to use the default programs and just configure them a bit
<mase_wk>  pune so if you put it into details mode
<mase_wk> and deselect the size and date
<mase_wk> does that do what you want ?
<milano30man> well looks like I will go back to 10.10 until this release is a bit more mature.
<mase_wk> and remove the information view on the right
<mase_wk> pune: then i guess you could choose text only for the icons
<pune> it would mase_wk if it filled up the scroll area to the right instead of down.  i would rather have 2 or 3 columns on the screen at once instead of 1 column and a bunch of empty space
<pune> thats really what im looking for here is the layout that puts the most icons in view at once
<mase_wk> set it to icon mode
<mase_wk> and go to preferences and set the arrangement to columns
<mase_wk> grid spacing to none
<mase_wk> yup that works :)
<mase_wk> this is actually quite good, i think i'll keep this view
<pune> ahh.  and also turn off the preview mode.  that kept it from shrinking the icons
<pune> thanks. :)
<mase_wk> np
<pune> ( and that was easier than installing and setting up nautilus)
<mase_wk> can change the text width to small as well
<ubuntu> Hi !
<Evoli> I'd like to install DFSee, but I don't know how to install it on Linux...
<Evoli> Can anyone help me, please ?
<valorie> evoli, is it in kpackagekit?
<Evoli> I just downloaded a .zip file...
<valorie> that's not a good idea
<mase_wk> Evoli: generally not how it's done in the linux world
<valorie> much better to be install the packages
<valorie> -be
<mase_wk> Evoli: generally you want to get all of your packages from the repositories, using something like Kpackagekit or apt
<shinkamui> anyone know how to execute an app when lxdm starts?
<mase_wk> Evoli: otherwise you could be downloading malicious software or absolutely anything
<Evoli> I see...
<DarthFrog> Evoli: Use the "unzip" utility to extract from the zip file.  Then read the instructions that should be there.
<DarthFrog> Evoli: Might I ask what you want to do with DFSee?  Might gparted or partitionmanager do what you want?
<Evoli> I have some problems with my harddrive
<Evoli> Some files are corrupted... I think I'd better change my harddrive, but I'd like to try anything I could to save it
<Evoli> And I can't start Windows anymore
<mase_wk> Evoli: first use dd or partedmagic something like that to clone the disk
<mase_wk> that way you don't risk losing any more data
<DarthFrog> If you think your hard drive is failing, then replace it before it's totally useless.  You can use dd to make an image of the filesystem for file recovery.
<valorie> evoli, according to the DFSee website, you don't need to install it
<valorie> you can use it from a USB key
<valorie> http://www.dfsee.com/
<pune> valorie, you are using the latest and greatest kubuntu.  can you tell me if the default console has support for closable tabs?  there was (finally) a patch that added support for closable tabs into Qt in 4.7.2ish.  but i assume the application would also have to support it
<mase_wk> that is one ugly website
<mase_wk> pune: what is a closable tab ?
<Evoli> How can I download or install dd ?
<valorie> closeable tabs?
<DarthFrog> pune: Konsole has tabs and they can be opened and closed at will.
<valorie> dd is basic
<DarthFrog> Evoli: It's already installed.
<valorie> you have it
<pune> like in firefox, you can click a little X on a tab inside the tab bar to close that tab
<valorie> oh
<mase_wk> pune: you can do that in konsole, but there is a single X
<valorie> close tab is control+shift+W
<mase_wk> below the scrollbar
<DarthFrog> pune: The X isn't inside the tab but it's there, at the far right.
<pune> Qt has had support for tabs and tab bars for a while, but never added the little X onto the tab to close them untill 4.7.2
<Evoli> How do I launch dd ?
<pune> DarthFrog, which Qt/konsole are you using?
<valorie> easier to launch and close tabs from the keyboard
<valorie> evoli, you might want to look at dd --help
<valorie> or man dd
<DarthFrog> Evoli: dd is a command line utiliy.  Open a console and type "man dd" to get usage instructions.  Not for newbies.
<DarthFrog> pune: Konsole and yakuake.
<DarthFrog> Yakuake mostly.
<Evoli> Thanks for your help ^^
<pune> i meant which version
<DarthFrog> pune: Whatever comes with Natty.
<DarthFrog> 4.6.2
<omid_> hi.i had installed kubuntu using wubi.and accidentaly formatted the partition which contained kubuntu installition.now i want to remove it from windows boot loader and i dont want a kubuntu option to show up.(i also have openSUSE installed but it is a full instalition and has its grub bootloader)
<valorie> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<valorie> omid_: I don't know how to help, but hope the above is useful to you'
<giantpune> hi guys, im back.  i have some odd issue going on with the freshly installed kubuntu 10.04.  every time i restart it, it has reset the screen resolution to 800x600 or something small.  i have to enter the settings and adjust it at each boot.  has anybody else had this issue?
<Who> i am facing a weird issue, i am getting sound in MP3,notifications, videos but not in flash
<Who>  i even reinstalled flash and changed few settings but still it hasn't fixed the issue :(
<keithzg> Do you have more than one potential sound card? I've heard of a lot of strange issues with this latest release's PulseAudio device selection combined with flash.
<Who> keithzg: well, cat /proc/asound/modules shows
<Who>  0 snd_hda_intel
<Who>  1 snd_hda_intel
<keithzg> what about /proc/asound/cards ? I must admit, though, although I've heard of such problems often I'm unaware of a universal solution.
<Who> 0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
<Who>                       HD-Audio Generic at 0xf0244000 irq 42
<Who>  1 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<Who>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xf0240000 irq 16
<FloodBotK1> Who: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Who> keithzg:  well i can see the problem here, maybe its using the generic one
<Who> i want it to use ATI SB instead
<keithzg> What browser are you using for flash here?
<Who> firefox
<keithzg> Hmm. Make sure the firefox-3.5-branding package isn't installed.
<Who> though i even checked it in rekonq yesterday and it had the same problem
<szal> Who: tried to play something in Flash & locate the playback stream in the mixer to put it on the other sound device?
<keithzg> Ah. Well. Short of fiddling with padevchooser, then, I'm outta ideas.
<Who> hmm
<Who> it was working before, not sure what i messed up though
<ehsan> kwin freaze when i resize windows. i use oxygen trancparent and kubuntu 11.04
<ehsan> but in compiz work fine
<nicolas_> Hi everyone
<nicolas_> does anyone know if it's possible to display your screen instead of webcam in Kopete?
<ehsan> kwin freaze when i resize windows. i use oxygen trancparent and kubuntu 11.04
<ehsan> but in compiz work fine
<giantpune> hey again.  does anybody know a workaround or fix for the authentication window popping up behind KPackageKit?  i see some old bug reports of it on the google machine, but never any thing to solve it
<dnivra> hello. I'm fairly new to Kubuntu-have used ubuntu before. I went to the network applet and added the DSL connection I want to connect to just like in Ubuntu. How do I connect to it? Ubuntu listed available connections but not so in Kubuntu. I could find no help using google-most returned "Connecting to internet in Ubuntu and Kubuntu is same". I guess I'm missing something here.
<m477> how restert X server?
<ehsan> use gmome network manager or pppoeconf
<ehsan> i use pppoeconf
<dnivra> m477: try "sudo service x11-common restart". might work.
<dnivra> ehsan: pppoeconf failed to detect any ppp connection; i tried that :).
<ehsan> use sudo before pppoeconf
<ehsan> or sudo pon dsl-provider
<dnivra> "Access concentrator failed to find any" etc etc etc. that's the error message.
<dnivra> ehsan: the gnome network manager isn't installed by default is it?
<dnivra> in kubuntu that is. and I need to connect to internet to download-which is precisely what I need to do :)
<ehsan> no install from synaptic or etc
<ehsan> and run it
<ehsan> nm-applet
<dnivra> ehsan: to install from synaptic, i need to be connected to internet and to connect to internet, i need gnome network manager. paradox :)
<ehsan> kubuntu dvd
<dnivra> ehsan: the iso has the package?
<dnivra> gotta check that out hope it's there.
<ehsan> i think yes
<dnivra> i guess he's not around. could someone help me with connecting to a DSL connection in kubuntu? i thought it was the same as in ubuntu but am missing something. and pppoeconf doesn't work-already tried that. "Access concentrator failed to " etc goes the error message in that case.
<dnivra> ehsan asked me to install gnome network manager from disc-but am not able to create a startup disk with my USB; there's some problem with it. any help would be appreciated.
<dnivra> I have a live USB of kubuntu 11.10 and would like to install network-manager-gnome from it. I do not have an internet connection. could someone tell me how to do it?
<dnivra> has anyone connected to internet in Kubuntu by a method other than pppoeconf?
<giantpune> rae you saying that you are at a computer now and wanting to install a network manager but there is no internet service at all for that compuer?
<dnivra> giantpune: i am using another computer. I can connect using means such as using a mobile phone, plug in internet but not DSL.
<dnivra> giantpune: I have an internet service at home-i've used it before with ubuntu but not with kubuntu; i'm fairly new to kde as well.
<dnivra> i thought it was fairly the similar procedure; that is what even the internet says. but it doesn't seem to work.
<dnivra> and neither does pppoeconf.
<giantpune> you can grab the .debs from the computer you are at, slap them an a SD card, and put that SD card in your other PC and install them
<dnivra> that is a solution i agree. but why is it that I cannot connect using KDE?
<dnivra> thing is I do not know my way around KDE like gnome. That is why the question "How to connect using KDE and not command line?"
<giantpune> i honestly have no clue.  ive only been using kde myself for a few hours
<dnivra> and you're connected to internet in KDE?
<giantpune> i also see in their package manager a place to add alternate software sources.  maybe it will lets you add the liveCD there like ubuntu does
<giantpune> yes, im using ethernet to connect, but it is connected
<dnivra> ahh ethernet. that works fine; not DSL :(
<dnivra> oh yeah I know that but I do not have a live CD, only live USB and iso. I do not know how to add them as a source.
<dnivra> if i did, i would have just installed the gnome one and be done with the issue :).
<giantpune> look at kpackagekit in the settings
<giantpune> the "other software" tab
<giantpune> with the CD in the drive, mine has an entry for "cdrom:...."  if i were you, i would try to use "/dev/sdb2"  or mount your liveUSB and add "/media/blablabla" in there
<dnivra> i've to specf\ify a URL i think. let me check.
<giantpune> dnivra, look at post #4  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1403679
<giantpune> youd have to replace "maverick" with "lucid"  but it should work
<dnivra> looking at it. and it's natty not lucid :). 11.10.
<dnivra> any idea what is meant by DCODE?
<dnivra> oh wait that's the tag terminator i think :)
<dnivra> ahh i'll try a bit later. thanks giantpune . it isn't working yet; hope it does. i lost all my package lists now :*(
<Babalau> anyone here can help me ?
<Kaspi> Babalau: that's quite possible, you just have to let people know what do you need to help with.
<Babalau> Kaspi: thx.. i've found an workarround
<muneeb> is there any widget for setting frequency scaling?
<jmper> help one link download free cine
<jrdnyquist> Hey, I've installed Kubuntu 11.04 (64 bit). I am having an issue where my tg3 network driver seems to have some issue. ethtool show Autoneg is on and @ 1000/full. This matches my switch and should be fine. I am howver getting framing errors in ifconfig and my connection is extremely bogged down. I don't think this is ness. a Kubuntu issue but has anyone else experienced this?
<jmper> whats
<mr-rich> jrdnyquist: what's your uptime?
<jrdnyquist> 19 mins
<jrdnyquist> I tried powering down and unplugging jsut to reset everything
<jrdnyquist> pulled the plug
<mr-rich> ok ... not the problem I was thinking of then ...
<mr-rich> are you sure the right driver is installed?
<jrdnyquist> kinda strange, I was running ubuntu 10.10 with no issues, I am assuming there may be tg3 driver issue
<jrdnyquist> lsmod shows tg3 running
<jrdnyquist> not sure what other options there are for broadcom
<mr-rich> do you know which version of the driver 10.10 was running?
<jrdnyquist> nah
<jrdnyquist> this is what happens when there isa duplex issue usually
<jrdnyquist> liek switch at 100/full nic at 10/half etc
<jrdnyquist> framing errors
<mr-rich> well, the only thing I can think to try is back porting to the driver/kernel that 10.10 was using ... I know that some of those broadcoms also have to have firmware uploaded to them at boot, so aslo check to see if you have the correct firmware version, too ...
<mr-rich> I have to back port the tvtime program to 2 versions ago to get my tv card to work ...
<jrdnyquist> oh man never used quassel, how do I make it word wrap? it's running off the chat screen
<mr-rich> try KVirc instead ..
<elchi> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DarthFrog> Hide the cheese, BluesKaj is here! :-)
<BluesKaj> hey DarthFrog :)
<Squeak> hullo all
<Squeak> if i'm doing a clean install of 11.04 on a system that had 10.10 on it (because the upgrade process barfed completely and left my system unusable), and i tell it to use the same partition for /home that it used to, but not to format it, what files in /home will it overwrite?
<DarthFrog> It won't.
<Squeak> not even any configuration files?
<DarthFrog> I don't think so.  I've not noticed any such changes.  And I've done what you're going to do many times.
<Squeak> gracias senor :)
<DarthFrog> It might add some files (ala KDE3 to KDE4).
<Squeak> I
<Squeak> I'm pretty sure I was at the latest kde version anyway, backports enabled
<BluesKaj> yup, Squeak your data should be ok
<Squeak> fortunately my important data's all on other disks on a mirror
<BluesKaj> done that at least 5 times myself without any probs
<Squeak> cool, here goes :)
<Squeak> while i'm here, I have another minor issue on another PC
<Squeak> after an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, the background of the kicker app launcher is utterly garbled, and it's unusable
<Squeak> anyone else seen anything like that?
<DarthFrog> I have 3 partitions on my hard disk for Kubuntu: one 20 GB for the current Kubuntu root system, one 20 GB for the previous Kubuntu version and a 960 GB one that's mounted on /home.  When the next version of Kubuntu reaches beta status, I install it on the partition that contains the previous version and switch to it.
<Squeak> http://oi55.tinypic.com/96kkt0.jpg
<BluesKaj> Squeak, no plasma panel there , wonder if that has any effect?
<Squeak> it's on a panel, just with the bare naked background
<Squeak> but I still get the same effect if I use the oxygen plasma theme
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> deskt effects enabled?
<Squeak> yep
<mr-rich> Is there a website that explains the differences between all the flavors of Ubuntu (K, X ED, etc)?
<DarthFrog> mr-rich:  Ask the bot:
<DarthFrog> !lubuntu | mr-rich
<ubottu> mr-rich: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<DarthFrog> !xubuntu | mr-rich
<ubottu> mr-rich: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Squeak> and I get the same if I turn desktop effects off
<mr-rich> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<t2_> hi, is it a good idea to disable Nepomuk file indexing on a laptop ?  I don't search often so I don't really care about the speed
<t2_> or does it also index for Alt-F2 runner ?
<DarthFrog> t2_: Krunner is indexed.
<DarthFrog> Which I find to be a nuisance.
<t2_> DarthFrog: sorry I didn't understand, so if I disable Nepmuk Krunner won't update ?  I'm thinking of using Gnome-do to replace it
<briandw1969> having probs with package manager
<BluesKaj> t2_, I always turn nepomuk off , if I need krunner it because I'm editing and doin new stuff and followig a trutorial which normally tells me the ile pats anyway
<DarthFrog> t2_: Krunner will run just fine, with or without Nepomuk.  If Nepomuk is disabled however, it won't have the same search ability.
<briandw1969> hey guys
<BluesKaj> gawd this kb
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  It can't spell. :-)
<briandw1969> lol
<briandw1969> install from package manager doesnt seem to work
<Squeak> damn, that was a quick install
<t2_> what was the name of the tool/utility that helps you take a break every so minutes ?
<t2_> It had a GTK interface from what I recall
<PhilRod_> rsibreak used to exist
<PhilRod_> dunno if it got ported to kde 4
<Squeak> put a bash script to call "sleep 600 && reboot" in your startup scripts :)
<Squeak> (disclaimer: don't actually do that)
<klaus> Hallo an alle
<BluesKaj> I've been looking at tutorials for methods that will automount remote music and video files on a networked pc  ..been try some autofs tutorials using sshfs, but the symlink and automount strings in / etc/auto/sshfs and /etc/auto.master don't mount the folders There arent any errors when I do "autofs start" , and even outputs a running message but really there's nothing happening at all. This an attempt automount at boot . I can manually mount the
<BluesKaj> folders
<elchi> hhhh
<elchi> hmmmm .... ich komme hier noch nicht so ganz klar
<[Po]lentino> de ! elchi
<elchi> ??
<James147> !de | elchi
<ubottu> elchi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Thinkerer68> Something strange happened.
<Thinkerer68> I transferred about 8 GB of files over Samba and all of them were corrupted  :-/
<Thinkerer68> About 20 different files were corrupted in all.
<Thinkerer68> weird
<chachan> guys, which are the best IRC clients of KDE in your opinion?
<BluesKaj> chachan, I use Konversation , altho the default is quassel, which is good as well , but it's a matter of taste mostly...some evn use xchat
<Tm_T> or irssi, or ...
<Tm_T> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chachan> yeah, I think is matter of taste, and I don't want to make a poll here hehe, sorry
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, I use the scp command to copy files while sshd into the source pc , it works very well and is a lot daster then samba
<BluesKaj> faster
<Thinkerer68> I don't run sshd.
<Thinkerer68> I need Samba because my LAN has Windows and Mac computers
<BluesKaj> Thinkerer68, bummer :(
<Thinkerer68> Samba is a kind of lowest common denominator.
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> altho puTTY seems to work with windows
<Thinkerer68> I know about putty
<Thinkerer68> TBH I don't know how to configure sshd securely.
<BluesKaj> I tried a couple of other ssh clients/servers for windows but the guis are hard to read on this monitor , for windows smb it is
<BluesKaj> ssh is secure
<Thinkerer68> The idea of any kind of remote login scares the bejeepers out of me.
<BluesKaj> imeant ssh'd into
<BluesKaj> remote as in past the routers on the internet or on a LAN ?
<Thinkerer68> Well, I can block SSH ports on my router. Problem is that I can't block _all_ ports on my router.
<Thinkerer68> I am also not convinced that closing ports on the router would be enought to prevent intelligent attackers from gaining access.
<BluesKaj> port 22 is the default port for ssh behind a router
<Thinkerer68> ^ Using default ports is not good security.
<BluesKaj> are you keeping corporate secrets or someting ?
<Thinkerer68> No, but I am paranoid about my data.
<BluesKaj> paranoid is probly correct since samba isn't nearly as secure so i think your paranoia is misdirected
<BluesKaj> but that's your call
<Thinkerer68> Samba is not routable by default. NetBIOS stops at the LAN because it was not designed to be routable to begin with.
<Thinkerer68> In order to make Samba shares accessible outside the LAN one must run an WINS server.
<BluesKaj> ssh encryption works well over the net ...seems very secure from all reports
<Thinkerer68> Maybe it is, but I still wouldn't want my host exposed to the Internet
<James147> Thinkerer68: unless you forward the port in your router it wont be exposed
<BluesKaj> James147, thx you took the words right of my KB :)
<BluesKaj> off
<Thinkerer68> I understand that.
<Thinkerer68> But security is best applied in layers.
<James147> and if anything should be exposed then ssh is as good as anything ^^
<Thinkerer68> At any rate, SSH is not the solution to my Samba woes.
<BluesKaj> bah,we had this discussion before ...no point
<Thinkerer68> It's fine. I don't mind the discussion.
<Thinkerer68> upon first reboot after upgrading from Kubuntu 9.04 Jaunty to kubuntu 9.10 Karmic I got this message in TTY2: "could not access PID file for nmbd"
<Thinkerer68> I have not rebooted the newly upgraded system since then.
<Thinkerer68> tty8: "init: ureadahead-other main process (893) terminated with status 4"
<blip-> hi all, anyone know how often playonlinux get's updated in the repos ?  Am I better of downloading the the ubuntu deb package from POL website ?
<areichman> can anybody recommend a good, free proxy for accessing US based content from france?
<katsrc> what's the best equalizer settings for Trance music on Amarok?
<BluesKaj> katsrc, none , trance isn't music :)
<katsrc> lol
<katsrc> wish there was a preset
<BluesKaj> katsrc, there eqs in the repos / package managers
<katsrc> BluesKaj: are they for amarok?
<katsrc> or general equalizers?
<katsrc> BluesKaj: there was a good scrip for Amarok 1
<katsrc> autoEQ
<katsrc> script*
<BluesKaj> depends on  what backend you use I dunno for sure since I don't use amarok , I use vlc as a backend in phonon.. I guess if I used the eq in vlc it should apply globally
<BluesKaj> more and more ppl are dropping gstreamer and xine as their bottom line audio server, katsrc , since vlc is so verstile
<Peace-> vlc rulez hi BluesKaj
<katsrc> BluesKaj: VLC does this weird static thing during the intro of whatever i play on it
<katsrc> but that's really interesting
<katsrc> i'll check it out
<BluesKaj> katsrc, do use pulseaudio ?
<katsrc> BluesKaj: it's set to default
<katsrc> i use Xine with Phonon
<katsrc> is Pulse default with Kubuntu 11.04?
<BluesKaj> katsrc, yes
<woodzy_> HELP! How do I download the source code to packages I've already downloaded?
<blip99> hi, is there a way to bind the Meta/Win key to have it open up the "start menu" like it does on Windows ?
<katsrc> BluesKaj: thanks, I played around with the VLC audio source and it fixed the issue
<BluesKaj> katsrc, cool :)
<BluesKaj> blip99, the startmenu for window equivalent is the kmenu kicker in the plasma panel .
<blip99> BluesKaj: yes kmenu, is there a command I can bind to open it the menu itself ?
<blip99> BluesKaj: there is no 'kmenu' binary that I can run from command line
<woodzy_> HELP! How do I download the source code to packages I've already downloaded?
<BluesKaj> blip99,sorry dunno
<BluesKaj> woodzy_, follow the readme in the extracted application folder
<woodzy_> ok thx blueskaj
<BluesKaj> ppl forget about readmes , saves alot of googling
<Thinkerer68> woodzy_: there is a source code repository you can enable in your package managaer
<junrrein> does someone know if kde 4.6.3 packages will be available por kubuntu 10.10?
<junrrein> is someone there?
<junrrein> can someone answer me a pair of questions?
<eMyller> hi all
<junrrein> hi
<eMyller> why is natty so unstable on intel-based pcs? :(
<Thinkerer68> hi
<junrrein> i don't know, i was just about to ask if there are any issues upgrading to natty :P
<eMyller> i really love it for bringing python 2.7, kde 4.6 and some new stuff in, but it's failing so much that i'm tempted to go back to maverick :\
<eMyller> junrrein: if you're on a intel based chipset, don't, for the sake of your humor.
<eMyller> kded4 is freezing all the time, eating 30~50% of CPU
<junrrein> thanks, i'll remember that. and i'm on an intel based chipset
<junrrein> mmm
<eMyller> i have to kill it everytime, but then all the system gets 'desynced'
<junrrein> have you tried login in with another user?
<eMyller> junrrein: yep
<eMyller> junrrein: actually, i made a clean install, so i don't think that user stuff may cause problems
<junrrein> actually, it was reported that in fresh installs, kde 4.6 could freeze like hell like you say, and it could be solved by creating another user and using it
<eMyller> also, i use a 3g connection as default; everytime i lose the conn, the system breaks up
<junrrein> but i don't think it's related with your problem then :/
<junrrein> what a pain
<eMyller> i'm forced to restart everything in order to get back to work :\
<eMyller> (and it's freaking annoying)
<junrrein> what a shame
<eMyller> hm, i'll try to create another user, anyway
<eMyller> i've already done that, but i just imported the confs from another box
<eMyller> i'll do it cleanly
<junrrein> are you sure there isn't any PPA for python 2.7 for maverick?
<junrrein> mmm
<eMyller> junrrein: even if there is one, using it may break everything up
<eMyller> because all the system depends on 2.6.*
<eMyller> actually, i'm considering switching temporarily to gnome, because i need natty stuff :(
<eMyller> but hell, i don't know what sucks more: gnome or broken kde
<junrrein> thanks for the explanation, i didn't knew that
<junrrein> hahaha
<junrrein> eMyller: is kde 4.6.3 going to be packaged for maverick?
<eMyller> junrrein: undoubtly
<junrrein> i don't want to sound rude but are you sure or is it just your assumption?
<kubuntuu> HI, I'd like to install the new kubuntu 11.04. I'm on a 10.10 now. If I install the 11.04, will grub always be there (to choose between windows and linux) ?
<eMyller> junrrein: every new kde release will be backported until the support cycle ends.
<eMyller> kubuntuu: most likely
<junrrein> eMyller: ok, thank you
<eMyller> junrrein: except if some very rare exception comes up
<junrrein> eMyller: one more question: when you tried the live cd, was it frozen like after the install?
<eMyller> junrrein: i havent played much with the live cd
<eMyller> i think i didn't give it opportunity to break
<junrrein> eMyller: hahaha thank you
<kubuntuu> eMyller: are you saying that If I delete the 10.10 and I install the 11.04 so grub screen boot will stay?
<eMyller> kubuntuu: it should be the default behavior of the installation
<junrrein> eMyller: i was trying chakra linux (pure kde) but firefox was very crashy on the live session :(
<eMyller> kubuntuu: i can't tell you it WILL happen because i'm not on a dual-boot box; but it must happen, at least.
 * eMyller doesn't use firefox anymore
<junrrein> eMyller: what do you use for browsing?
<kubuntuu> eMyller thanks a lot. I'm gonna install tha.
<eMyller> lol i was a mozilla dude and now i'm a chromium fan :P
<eMyller> kubuntuu: good luck. :)
<areichman> +1 for chromium :-)
<junrrein> eMyller: i don't like the download manager in chromium :(
<junrrein> does anyone know of a good download manager for chromium?
<junrrein> it's the only thing holding me from using it
<eMyller> it's just simple and works well; i'm not any fan of it too, tho
<eMyller> junrrein: wget :P
<eMyller> use an external one
<eMyller> [kget sucks]
<FloodBotK1> eMyller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eMyller> lol i'm typing too fast. haha
<junrrein> eMyller: what a smartass :P is there something with a gui? :/
<junrrein> haha
<eMyller> junrrein: sure there is. i don't have a favorite, you better look at the repos
<eMyller> junrrein: i used fatrat once; it's not kde-based, but is qt-based, at least.
<junrrein> eMyller: thank you, i'll try that :)
<junrrein> eMyller: i don't have any problem with gtk
<eMyller> i do.
<junrrein> hahaha
<eMyller> just because it's ugly -- oxygen-gtk been saving that -- and because gtk apps tend to fill me home dir with conf files frenetically.
<eMyller> s/me/my
<junrrein> eMyller: i don't use oxygen, i use a pretty decent qtcurve style, so it looks pretty good in gtk too. I never had the problems you mention. What does that mean?
<eMyller> do a ls -la in a fresh kde install. then do the same in a fresh gnome install.
<eMyller> * ls -la ~
<eMyller> then do it in your own install. couldn't that be cleaner?
<junrrein> i see what you mean. i'm starting to think you are bugged by everything :P but i understand your need for cleanness
<eMyller> i'm just a perfectionist guy. :P
<eMyller> hey, check http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3116537.0 out
<junrrein> hahaha
<junrrein> hey thanks. i'll read that
<Edward_Nigma> hey
<junrrein> hi
<him> any one there?
<blazen> yea
<Edward_Nigma> me... but kinda busy
<Edward_Nigma> i am trying to remember a name of a ubuntu app
<Edward_Nigma> but i'm not being sucesfull
<blazen> aww. good luck
<Edward_Nigma> thx
<meatmachine> Hey dudes and dudets. How's it hangin'?
<Edward_Nigma> ooh
<Edward_Nigma> i remembered
<Edward_Nigma> fak that was hard .-.
<blazen> and what name was it?
<Edward_Nigma> conky lol
<blazen> lol :)
<Edward_Nigma> my mind made a huge confusion on names
<blazen> ajaj.. me too
<woodzy_> Thinkerer68: i have it enabled but how do i download after the fact?
<MaximLevitsky> compiz in kde?
<MaximLevitsky> in 11.4 it shows me 2 transparent windows near panels
<MaximLevitsky> anybody have seen that?
<MaximLevitsky> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/snapshot2g.png/
<Thinkerer68> woodzy_: same as any other package. look up the source you want in the package manager and select it for installation
<Thinkerer68> woodzy_: TBH though, I've never actually tried this before. It only makes sense though, so call me stupid if it doesn't work  :P
<woodzy_> i thought there was an easy way to download all the source code for the installed packages i already have. :)
<MaximLevitsky> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> MaximLevitsky, if you have compiz /ccsm install it's rather redundant , if you have desktop effects enabled as well . To me compiz isn't necessary anymore
<BluesKaj> MaximLevitsky, hence you probly have compz and desktop effects running simultaneously
<MaximLevitsky> BluesKaj: please stop trolling!
<BluesKaj> hehe
<erebus> do i install wine with sudo apt-get wine?
<BluesKaj> erebus, yes, or with kpackagekit
<erebus> BluesKaj: any restricted extras package to get?\
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-restricrted-extras is usually recommended , for flash, java and multimedia codecs etc
<erebus> BluesKaj: if i have it
<erebus> it tells me right?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-restricrted-extras contains flash, java and multimedia codecs etc
<BluesKaj> sorry i should have been more clear on that, erebus
<erebus> BluesKaj: what is the package for libreoffice?
<BluesKaj> erebus, if you have it alrady , it wn't install
<BluesKaj> libreoffice  is the pckage , erebus
<erebus> kk
<erebus> ty
<BluesKaj> MaximLevitsky, btw i wasn't trolling , some ppl aren't aware of the desktop effects in the newer releases, I had to mention it because i don't know what you know ..we're not mindreaders here
<MaximLevitsky> BluesKaj: I though you say, stop using compiz, switch to kwin...
<MaximLevitsky> if not, then sorry!
<MaximLevitsky> btw kwin isn't bad at all, it just is too slow with nouveau
<MaximLevitsky> I wanted to use compiz to see if it has the same problem
<MaximLevitsky> compiz in gnome works superb
<BluesKaj> that's just my personal prefernce , it's an example of uses and options available
<BluesKaj> nouveau ,,hmm thats; the default driver if you haven't chosen to to install the recommended one in additional drivers
<MaximLevitsky> BluesKaj: I know it very well, and it works here very well
<MaximLevitsky> in fact nvidia blob crashes kwin outright when I use the cube....
<m477> i did upgarde ( 11.04 ) and unity crashed down and i dont have windows frame, what to return it?
<m477> reboots dont help
<BluesKaj> MaximLevitsky, seems to me I've had this discussion about nvidia driver before ...not going there. too busy doing other stuff today
<BluesKaj> m477, ask in #ubuntu
<erebus> BluesKaj: how can i install disper package?
<dniMretsaM> wut is a disper package?
<erebus> http://willem.engen.nl/projects/disper/
<dniMretsaM> compile the source from the GZipped tarball?
<BluesKaj> nm , he left
<BluesKaj> dniMretsaM, I use unp decompress the file , then follow the readme to compile
<BluesKaj>  use unp to decompress
<dniMretsaM> does anybody know how to have the taskbar items (what you would click on to maximize a window) in a panel only for the desktop that it's in?
<dniMretsaM> I liked that when i used GNOME, but I can't figure out how to do that on KDE
<yofel> dniMretsaM: in the task manager settings you can enable 'only show tasks from the current desktop'
<dniMretsaM> yofel: thanks!
<Cammy> Hi, when I partitioned and formatted this drive, I made the Swap partition 2GB, put it at the start of the drive, but Kubuntu doesn't even use it
<Cammy> Is there a way to tell it where this swap partition is so I don't keep running out of RAM
<orys_> hello ;-)
<orys_> guys, I have problem with pulseaudio. I have two sound cards in my system and it puts the one I don't want on the top and the one I want on the bottom. I removed the one from BIOS, but it's still in pulseaudio (but grey) and he still puts it on front
<orys_> I can't change it - my changes aren't saved. File rights problem? Where it saves it?
<amichair> is there a way to see a torrent's hash in ktorrent?
<coz_> hey guys,, ok  switched to kde desktop,,,   apparenlty there is an issue with the plassma wiidget window ,, ghosting after its  closed,, an alt+F4   closes it but reappears on next login,, I am sure that will be fixed,, however,, since I am most likely going to move to kde permanently,,   with gnome3  caca  on it's way,, i do need to have a single wallpaper  across both monitors on this dual monitor set up
<coz_> and this   has not been fixed  for about a year
<dniMretsaM> amichair: not that I know ot. I use qBittorrent though, so I might be missing something
<Cammy> Hey guys, if you need some help with Kubuntu, I have found you may get more success if you ask in an Amiga OS channel rather than a Linux one
<Cammy> Those guys seem smarter and more friendly and willing to help anyway
<James147> Cammy: are you insulting us?
<Thinkerer68> lol
<Thinkerer68> Amiga OS  :P
<Cammy> No, I'm telling the truth, take it how you want
<Cammy> Amiga OS guys seem a lot more open minded
<Cammy> They've branched out beyond the big three
<Cammy> Like wise old nomads that wander the net, fixing things where they go
<Thinkerer68> Cammy: Can I run Amiga OS on my A500 ?
<seidos> Amiga OS isn't open sores
<seidos> (sic)
<Belial> Hi there, I currently have 10.04 Ubuntu installed, after looking at 11.04, seems I would like to shift to KDE. Is there a supported upgrade path from 10.04 Ubuntu to Kubuntu, or to keep things clean am I better off with a clean install and restoring data from backups?
<James147> Belial: install kubuntu-desktop then:
<James147> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<James147> then upgrade as normal
<orys_> Belial: from my experience, there is even not a working path from Kubuntu 10... to 11.. :D
<orys_> o James, hi ;-)
<Belial> Thanks James147, obiously asked enough to ahve the bot pre-loaded, apologies :)
<James147> Belial: though to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 you will ahve to upgrade to 10.10 first
<Belial> James147: Asking for more trouble than a clean install?
 * James147 notes that 11.04 is not an LTS
<James147> Belial: that depends on how customised you have made your install
<James147> Belial: you are able to keep /home intact if you reinstall and NO NOT format the drive with /home on
<James147> (though always take backups of important stuff)
<James147> so you dont ahve to lose user settings
#kubuntu 2011-05-14
<James147> but you will have to reinstall any packages and reconfigure system wide changes
<Belial> James147: Not at all, the biggest driver for the upgrade is to get a newer kernel to workaround a touchpad issue. I'm more than able to upgrade it, but the machines only used off on client sites, so keep it stock
<James147> but will give you a cleaner install
<Belial> my /home is backed up nightly on and offsite, so no problem there :) Sounds liek the path of least resistence will be a clean install and restoring the data
<Belial> Thanks for the advice
<James147> Belial: you might not even have to restore the data if you make sure you dont format the partiion with /home on :0
<Belial> James147: SSD, small disk, one partition. Saves any profanity when it fills :)
<Cammy> Sorry for the late reply, I was having a shower
<orys_> Belial: I have my install not customized at all and it crashed
<orys_> go for starting from scratch ;-)
<Cammy> Thinkerer68, of course you can run Amiga OS on an A500, that is the native OS it comes with. You can replace the Kickstart ROM with a later one to run the latest 68k version of the OS too
<Cammy> Aros is the Open Source Amiga OS
<Cammy> It was developed on x86 but has been ported to PPC, ARM and 68k now too
<Belial> Got to say, KDE 4 has come on a good bit in the polish dept. since I first seen it
<orys_> belial: you mean translations?
<Belial> No, the well rounded feel, sorry lol
<orys_> :)
<James147> Belial: Thats generally what happens when software matures :)
<ybit> so...
<melkor> Okay, where are the power settings?
<James147> ybit: ...
<James147> melkor: system settings > power managment?
<Belial> Not that... ahem.. I was a disbeliver. Anyway, I'm late to this KDE party, so off to the land of progress bars I go, Thanks again
<melkor> James147: don't see it, which section is it.
<James147> System settings > (Hardware >) Power managment
<melkor> James147: found it using the search
<orys_> James147:  you got any idea where pulseaudio saves its settings?
<orys_> As I can't get over my double card problem.
<James147> orys_: ~/.pulse
<James147> (at least I think thats it :) )
<melkor> I have never met anybody who wants to 'hibernate' when the laptop lid closes.
<orys_> James: do you think if I just delete device manager tdb it will help?
<James147> orys_: dont know
<James147> melkor: With kde able to restore the state of most programs I dont know why anyone needs to hybernate :)
<melkor> James147: I could understand wanting to hibernate, but when you close the laptop lid?  I'm new the KDE 4, I used kde back on ubuntu 6.04 for awhile and now I want to try it out a bit.
<James147> melkor: well, once you have the famework for sleeping on lid close hibernate isnt hard to add on... (and who knows, someone might want it)
<melkor> I always disable that first thing, lid closes = do nothing.  It is easy enough to do it on your own.  Oh, how do I shutdown w/out logging out first?
<James147> melkor: click the shutdown button?
<James147> melkor: its not on hibernate by default on lib close, should be on sleep on lib close (which is far more useful)
<melkor> James147: Mine has a 'leave' button, with logout lock sleep hibernate in the menu
<James147> melkor: you loged in from kdm?
<melkor> James147: gdm
<James147> melkor: hmm, think kde has some issues with gdm (or gdm has issues with kdm)
<melkor> James147: I thought it was an option to leave it off of the menu, so that people don't inadvertantly shutdown.
<James147> ^^ kdm (and gdm for gnome) is used to run the shutdown commands as it is run by root where as the session is run by your user (which dosnt have the premissions to shutdown)
<James147> kde removes the shutdown options when it detects it cant shut down (ie when kdm isnt running... or some other compatable login manager)
<melkor> so I actually have to run shutdown, or log out first.
<James147> melkor: or use kdm
<melkor> Me and kde are on a trial period.  I like gnome, and I had some issues last time I tried to switch.
<melkor> How do I switch sound output device?
<James147> system settings > multimedia > phonon
<orys_> melkor, tell me if it saves your setting in your case
<orys_> as in mine - not ;-)
<melkor> No go, I set the priorities but it doesn't switch to the hdmi.
<James147> melkor: for all catigories?
<orys_> James147: in my case, only in one chosen now
<orys_> so I don't have system sounds, or communicator sounds, as it pushes them through non existent
<melkor> James147: yes, and the 'test' function works fine.
<orys_> but i got web browser or rhythmbox sounds...
<melkor> Ill try logging out.
<chrisql> Hi, we've got a problem with kubuntu 11.04: changing global keyboard shortcuts won't stick. Just wondering if it is a known and common issue... I found hardly anything through Google.
<orys_> hm
<orys_> I think that sticking some settings might be a common issue in general...
<chrisql> I see... is this a fairly random variety of settings, or some in particular?
<melkor> yeah no go.  It will play sounds out of my hdmi using test, but it won't put anything else out there.
<James147> chrisql: hmm, see what happens if you try it on a new user
<chrisql> Hm, thing is, this is a new user. It's a fresh install.
<chrisql> Still, I'll try that anyway tomorrow. Too late in the evening now, I'm just hunting for solutions in my spare time here. :)
<chrisql> The only thing that I think might be different is that I made a custom shortcut for something before changing the global one.
<chrisql> ... come to think of it, that was probably a really dumb idea... the custom shortcut will almost certainly be a standard one.
<orys_> melkor: so welcome in the club ;-)
<melkor> wow, amorak won't play mp3's
<James147> melkor: doy ou have the codecs installed?
<melkor> I did
<melkor> In gnome
<James147> then it should
<melkor> I suppose I was using gstreamer for those.
<uabn93> does anyone know the minimum requirements for kde off the top of their head?
<James147> melkor: kde should be using gstreamer in 11.04
<James147> uabn93: not sure there are any ^^ since you can use it in so many different ways
<James147> uabn93: what are you trying to run it on?
<melkor> uabn93: its pretty resource intensive.
<melkor> James147: I can play an ogg file, and it comes out of the hdmi out.  But flash does not.
 * James147 grumbles at flash
<melkor> Pretty neat I've never had this happen before, I've got output from multiple audio devices.
<James147> melkor: and it depends on what your using, desktop effects and indexing are, but other parts of kde arnt
<uabn93> an old amd athlon 3000+, 1GB ram. I tried running it a week ago without a graphics card because i didnt have one, but i just got an nvidia 6200 today and was hoping it would work now.
<xboxowns> Hey guys
<xboxowns> I own a kubundu
<James147> uabn93: that should be enough to run it
<orys_> damn. I thought it's free source. And now he owns it :(
<James147> uabn93: you may want to turn off desktop effect (or at least the ones you dont want) to help speed things up
<chrisql> D'oh.
<xboxowns> I want to ask you guys a question, I am right now loving and enjoying the new installation of kubuntu and theme..but what if...for some reason...it reverts to the horrible gnome theme
<xboxowns> how do I return back to the original theme of kubundu when it is fresh installed?
<James147> orys_: that just means everyone owns it :)
<chrisql> Is that really a "what if"? Or is it something that actually happened?
<xboxowns> actually happened.
<orys_> James147: been there, was born in communist country. It do not works that way ;-)
<Fluttershy> xboxowns: did you accidentally log in using GNOME?
<xboxowns> no
<xboxowns> it crashed with...something your laptop cannot handle this kde theme or some such (which is false) and now I am forced to reinstall the system
<xboxowns> to get it back to normal..so how do I avoid this in the future?
<James147> xboxowns: gnome and kde are not themes, they are desktop enviroments... you can loginto either (if you have them installed) at the login screen
<xboxowns> so how do i fix it?
<xboxowns> if it happens again without the reinstalling the entire os
<uabn93> James147: Cool. This pc was a gift and now I'm giving it away to my grandmother. I want to do an experiment w/ her and see what her first impressions are of Linux :)
<James147> xboxowns: not an easy questions to answer without knowing the source
<orys_> James147 Maybe he picked the kubuntu as a default but (hey hey, look there) somehow his settings are not saved and now he starts again in gnome ;-)
<uabn93> James147: She has never owned a pc. Never used windows
<xboxowns> I HATE GNOME by the way
<xboxowns> worst look ON PLANET earth
<James147> uabn93: well, you can always install it play with it and see if it runs fast enough for her...
<melkor> uabn93: I did that with my mother, it worked well but when I gave her my old laptop and gave her the choise of windows or linux, she chose windows this time.
<xboxowns> Anyways I like kubuntu the way it is :D
<xboxowns> Time to intall games and stuff
<James147> uabn93: also, kde can be costomised allot... i would recomend changing some things that might make it easier for her to use
<uabn93> melkor:   :(  ..well i guess it windows isn't too bad. I'm interested in seeing how this goes
<melkor> uabn93: It should be fine, but make sure you are there for all of the simple stuff at least one time through.
<James147> uabn93: if she hasnt used any computer before then she wont really have as many problems as most people (ie getting use to the different ways things work in the different os)
<uabn93> James147: True. I think she'll like it cause it has those big buttons and she always complains about small fonts and stuff when she reads. so kde, i think, is perfect
<James147> uabn93: :) and since you can change just about anything in kde you can fine tune it to her needs
<uabn93> James147: yup, she has 0% computer experience. lol
<uabn93> Well...gotta go. thanks everyone
<xboxowns> actually I have one more help I need to ask you guys and I am gone. Is there a program for kubuntu where I can make an image backup of my HD if for some reason my Hd fails or I get the same problem as I mentioned before...i can reimage my drive back to normal?
<melkor> well rhythm box still plays mp3s but they don't come out of the hdmi.
<James147> xboxowns: rsync is used to backup files (can even do / ) ^^ this is generally used as it saves more space then doing a cmplete disk dump
<melkor> damn frankenstein system with gnome + kde
<James147> xboxowns: however if you do want to use can use the "dd" command to diskdump a drive to a nother driver (or a file)
<James147> melkor: doupt this will help but what if you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<melkor> I don't care for amorak anyways.  I had to use gnome-volume control and I got the hdmi going.
<James147> xboxowns: luckybackup is a very nice frountend tool to rsync
<melkor> It even gets the flash to work.
<orys_> melkor: keep working, I am reading you :-) I tried a lot of ideas, but nothing seemed to work, but you seems to be better in this than me ;-)
<melkor> alright one more question before I leave.  Can I get the right click to have an 'open terminal' where it opens Konsole at that location.(similar to  f4 but an actual consol)
<orys_> at the moment you seems to have the same problem - rhytmbox and flash gives you sounds, the other not even though the test works well.
<James147> melkor: shift+f4
<melkor> orys_: amorak played sound ok, but it wouldn't play mp3's.  Everything else seems to use gnome-volume control.
<James147> melkor: also rightclick > actions> open terminal here
<melkor> James147: I don't have 'actions'
<James147> melkor: check the settings
<orys_> melkor: I hate amarok, so never tried it.
<xboxowns> what i really want is an image of my entire drive, I can burn it on a dvd and on dos..i reimage the drive back again
<orys_> i mean, never tried it now, as I hate it for years :D
<xboxowns> without the hassle of formatting the drive, reinstalling kubuntu, reinstalling programs etc
<melkor> orys_: yeah I don't enjoy it none either.
<xboxowns> that is what i want
 * James147 assumes melkor means in dolphin
<xboxowns> is there something like that i can do?
<orys_> melkor: I really liked Xmms, it was looking like old winamp and I found it most ultimate way to listen to music, but now it's not supported (or it's not suppoeted properly)
<gennro> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=clonezilla that is what you are looking for xboxowns
<James147> xboxowns: you can use tar to archive / and burn the archive to a disk
<melkor> James147: yes, I have a dolphin window open,and I right click, no options for 'actions' or open a terminal, but shift f4 works.
<xboxowns> how do I tar to archive and entire drive?
<xboxowns> is there a command or something?
<xboxowns> does it work when it comes extracting it back and can it be extracted without being on an OS from the first place?
<xboxowns> can it be extracted on dos
<melkor> Thanks for the help...Ill be back I want to give kde a fair shake.
<gennro> xboxowns: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=clonezilla
<James147> xboxowns: generally you would need some sort of livecd... but its a good idea to have a livecd around anyway
<xboxowns> THANK YOU
<xboxowns> I iwll work on this IMMEDIATELY
<xboxowns> kubuntu is truly the best linux OS right now
<xboxowns> I will stick with this version for life :D
 * James147 would think its a good idea to upgrade at least sometime in the future
<gennro> just get a 16gb usb thumb drive and install clonezilla on it and backup your current install using clonzilla onto the 16gb thumb drive..... cake
<slinker1> hehe good catchphrase KDE-It doesn't suck :)
<xboxowns> sooooorrry but I have to ask this
<xboxowns> I want a ram disk permenantly and showing on my desktop on boot
<xboxowns> can you guys show me how?
<James147> xboxowns: and an entry to /etc/fstab to mount tmpfs to a location then place a shortcut to that folder on the desktop
<slinker1> or look at http://warrenjones.blogspot.com/2010/12/create-ramdisk-ubuntu-kubuntu-ramdrive.html
<xboxowns> so on the terminal
<xboxowns> I type tmpfs?
<James147> slinker1: xboxowns: more like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119975
<slinker1> even better :)
<xboxowns> but it doesn't work
<xboxowns> it says cannot find gedit
<xboxowns> sudo: gedit: command not found
<James147> xboxowns: gedit is the editor for gnome, use "kdesudo kate /etc/fstab" to open the fle
<xboxowns> and in there
<xboxowns> I write the script?
<James147> xboxowns: no.. /etc/fstab is the file that defines wher to mount things at boot
<James147> xboxowns: just add the line from that link and replace <dir> with where you want to mount it
<greek> how can i check shutdown log files, else if not present, how do i enable logging of shut down ? kubuntu 11
<greek> i have shut down problems...
<kavurt> greek: what's the problem exactly?
<greek> kavurt: it seems to hang, as if it is waiting for somehting.. turn my wifi on or off, i get gui pop up on my blanked out screen telling me the network is gone or has returned. there for i know it is not froze..
<greek> this laptop has a wireless machanical switch
<greek> i decided if i could see a terminal type of shut down proccess or read a log file i will be able to learn more about this issue.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm running Kubuntu 10.04 LTS and I'm locked out of my primary account. How can I recover my password?
<greek> the last three shutdowns ended in me terminiting power (power button 4~ second hold)
<greek> does root have a set password LINKSWORD2 ?
<kavurt> greek: i have the same problem. and i use this to shutdown: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/bash-close-kde-with-bash-using-dbus/
<greek> thanks kavurt :)
<LINKSWORD2> [ Yes, I believe so.
<greek> i think if you can log in as root, you will be able to change  your main account password
<LINKSWORD2> If I can't log in as root?
<greek> i am basicly new to linux as well
<greek> then this problem is beyond my ability to assist you with ..
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<LINKSWORD2> I'm screwed, then.
<kavurt> LINKSWORD2: you can log in as root using recovery option at boot as i remember
<James147> LINKSWORD2: reboot to recovery mode that will give you a root sheel, run "passwd USERNAME" to change the password of that user
<LINKSWORD2> I didn't even know Linux had a recovery mode. I figured I would have to do a new installation... again....
<greek> nice :) shut down ...
<LINKSWORD2> James147 how do I get into recovery?
<tertl3> recovery = new install for me :)
<greek> when i boot LINKSWORD2, i get a couple of options in a text menu .. basicly -boot linux- boot in some kind of trouble shooting mode -- a couple of other options for memory testing -- and booting into what ever other bootable partition i have
<greek> what do you see when you boot your computer ?
<o_oll> It's strange. Opendesktop.org, KDE-look.org and Sourceforge are all down for me?
<o_oll> Anyone else having issues?
<o_oll> downforeveryoneorjustme shows it's down..
<Captainkrtek> o_oll, is it still down?
<o_oll> Let me check
<o_oll> Sourceforge UP, kde-look and opendesktop down
<briandw1969> need some guru help
<briandw1969> anyone?
<wsr3193> Ask away briandw
<briandw1969> its bout kpackage
<briandw1969> ive tried to install stuff,but it isnywhere on my system
<briandw1969> ^isnt
<wsr3193> How are you installing it, terminal, software manager
<wsr3193> package manager?
<briandw1969> software manager
<briandw1969> it shows it installing,but cant find it
<wsr3193> What are you installing
<briandw1969> diff things,kompozer,audacity,Nintendo DS emulatator
<wsr3193> Well, I am a ubuntu user, not very familar with kubuntu
<wsr3193> After installing they should show up on your application menu, or try starting them from the terminal
<briandw1969> u know the syntax for installing from the term?
<wsr3193> Yes, dpkg -i (filename)
<wsr3193> You must first find the file and cd to that folder and then use the above command
<briandw1969> this is on a dual OS sys so should b in default drive correct?
<wsr3193> Duel boot?
<briandw1969> yes
<wsr3193> What operating systems?
<briandw1969> kubuntu 11.04 and win7 home
<wsr3193> Well, you want to boot kubuntu, have you tried to download your files using the terminal, sudo apt-get install (filename)
<briandw1969> ill try that way
<wsr3193> Where do you have the file download set to, desktop? Download?
<briandw1969> couldnt find that option
<briandw1969> cant get eula to go thru now?
<wsr3193> You can set the download folder in you browser, firefox? go to preferences and set the download directory to download
<wsr3193> That you want to down load to
<wsr3193> Are you running the beta of 11.04, it has a lot of bugs
<briandw1969> that could b the prob
<wsr3193> I think the 11.04 stable is available, go to the terminal and upgrade
<briandw1969> last time i upgraded from 10 it had probs
<briandw1969> couldnt get front page login,kept giving me a terminal
<wsr3193>  Yea, I upgraded to beta 11.04 and had all kinds of problems, I went back to 10.10
<wsr3193> Another way to upgrade is to hit alt F2 and run the command update-manager -d and you can update that way
<briandw1969> hmn
<briandw1969> wouldnt run the command
<briandw1969> maybe i should revert back til some more bugs are fixed
<wsr3193> Well, I would  upgrade to 11.04 before you go back to 10
<briandw1969> im on 11.04 right now
<wsr3193> Beta?
<briandw1969> i belive
<briandw1969> is there a version checker?
<briandw1969> still new to Kubuntu
<wsr3193> I am not very familar with Kubuntu, played with it a little, did not like went back to ubuntu
<briandw1969> im not sure of the diffs on them
<briandw1969> i tired ubuntu on virtual box and someone told me to use kubuntu
<briandw1969> ows
<briandw1969> i just know i like it better than winblows
<briandw1969> is there a command to disable touchpad thru ubuntu/kubuntu?
<demanou> #phpfrance
<o_oll> Warning for anyone with NVIDIA graphics running Kubuntu
<o_oll> With the current nonfree driver resizing a console window will crash the whole system
<o_oll> (Konsole or GNOME Terminal)
<Graf_Westerholt> thx o_oll
<o_oll> Workaround is starting Konsole with --notransparency
<Graf_Westerholt> I exerienced that problem :)
<Graf_Westerholt> thx
<o_oll> Just found out about the workaround on launchpad today and it saved me many frustrations
<o_oll> Hope nvidia fixes this one soon, pretty big issue
<multipass> anyone know why my compiz settings manager dosnt seem to be working? i change something, but nothing happens
<valorie> compiz is a gnome thing
<valorie> we have plasma in Kubuntu
<valorie> systemsettings > Desktop effects
<multipass> oic
<multipass> makes sense lol
<Graf_Westerholt> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<dan___> multipass:  most of the compizzy stuff can be done inp lasma
<dan___> actually
<multipass> is there cursor edge flipping
<multipass> so the desktop flips to next when u drag a window or mouse cursor?
<dan_l> Um.
<dan_l> What do you mean?
<dan_l> so you want to move a window to the next desktop with the mouse?
<multipass> ya like u drag a window as far as it can go and it flips to next desktop
<multipass> or if u move mouse cursor
<multipass> to edge of screen
<dan_l> good question.  lemme look
<multipass> ok cool
<valorie> !plasma
<valorie> silly bot
<Graf_Westerholt> multipass, that exist in plasma.
<valorie> !desktop effects
<valorie> we need to add a couple of blurbs there
<multipass> o yeah, and i just did a apt-get kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu... should i have done a full reinstall?
<valorie> no
<valorie> kubuntu-desktop will do ya
<multipass> everything should be ok with this pack? ok
<valorie> yes
<Magnusson> is it possible to diasble the new "remember authorization" dialog in kde 4.6?
<valorie> as long as you have an updated and upgraded system
<valorie> why do people hate on kwallet?
<valorie> it works so well
<valorie> you put in your passw once, and it remembers everything else
<valorie> once per login
<dan_l> Multipass:  I don't see it.  But I'm sure it's there
<multipass> im looking
<dan_l> My 2 cents:  you'll like the window resizing stuff a lot more-----jus sayin:)
<multipass> the expo?
<dan_l> the expo is, in itself, totally bad ass.
<dan_l> But out of the box
<dan_l> When you drag a window to a screen edge
<dan_l> it will resize it ---either to 50% verticle/horizontal
<dan_l> or quarter screen
<multipass> yeah
<multipass> i noticed that, new to 11.04?
<dan_l> No, it was in 10.04 as well.  I think I had it as a feature in 9 as well, but I think it had to be enabled.
<dan_l> It's pretty killer for me if you're making heavy use of expose.
<multipass> trying to figure out why kde makes HoN laggy
<multipass> whereas gnome runs it perfectly smoothly
<multipass> i have very good computer, should be ok
<dan_l> laggy how?
<multipass> FPSwise
<multipass> scrolling on the screen
<dan_l> and don't be coming in here talking about your gnome.
<multipass> its a openGL game
<dan_l> what game?
<multipass> heroes of newerth
<multipass> i like kde, not dissing on it lol
<multipass> just stating how it is
<multipass> how about the glowing blue border on windows
<dan_l> I'm teasing you.
<dan_l> you want it off?
<multipass> aybe thats czusing it
<dan_l> or you want it on?
<multipass> off
<dan_l> Disable shadows in desktop effects
<dan_l> (that's not the glowing blue, but I noticed that can eat up resource)
<dan_l> the blue bar
<dan_l> is under desktop appearance>window decorations
<o_oll> multipass, yes it's there
<o_oll> It's on the desktop cube settings afaik
<o_oll> or the cube animation settings
<o_oll> oops my chat wasn't scrolled down, hope that was still relevant
<o_oll> =P
<o_oll> "it's there >>> edge flipping
<multipass> o cool, leme check
<multipass> what is it labled?
<o_oll> Desktop cube animation > then...
<o_oll> "Start animation when moving windows towards screen edges"
<o_oll> It's a simple checkbox. Should work right after you check it and then hit apply
<o_oll> if you're used to the usual compiz behavior your'll probably want to uncheck use pager layout for animations, as well.
<o_oll> Oops, he went offline, will have to copypaste that i guess =P
<Paula> ?
<Ubuntufreak> I am not able to open GIMP by clicking it's icon so when i tried to run it through konsole i get this error http://paste.kde.org/66685/
<Wojtulas> hi, how much ram takes xorg conf on your computers
<valorie> Wojtulas: I don't even see it in htop
<ehsan> kwin freeze when i resize windows and using oxygen transparent. kubuntu 11.04
<valorie> have you updated since you installed?
 * valorie resizes konsole
<valorie> oh, oxygen transparent
<ehsan> use sudo pppoeconf to connect internet
<valorie> I'm using oxygen classic
<valorie> not transparent
<ehsan> compiz work fine but kwin freeze when i resize qt programs
<valorie> you might look at the bugs -- I read a post recently from the kwin devel
<valorie> which basically said "it isn't kwin"
<valorie> I've never use compiz
<valorie> so dunno
<valorie> Wojtulas: in system activity, I see between 6 and 7% for xorg
<ehsan> how to connect google talk in Kopete
<ehsan> i use jabber but wont connect
<Jimini> hey there, I have the problem, that none of my users can log in via kdm. these lines are logged in auth.log when I try to log in: http://nopaste.info/c2f5722b39.html
<valorie> wow, nopaste is slow
<valorie> paste.ubuntu.com or paste.kde.org are much better
<valorie> still a blank page
<valorie> jimini, it finally loaded, but the readout doesn't tell me anything that I can help with
<Jimini> alright, valorie, I'll paste it there
<valorie> !kdm
<valorie> no, please
<valorie> it finally opened
<Jimini> yep
<valorie> I hope someone else can help
<Jimini> me too ;)
<valorie> Jimini: do you have some sort of startup script for your users?
<valorie> while googling, I came across this: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/20812-inappropriate-ioctl-device.html
<Jimini> valorie: no. I'll take a look at that link, thank you
<valorie> oh ho: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101895
<valorie> much more likely, if you have no script
<valorie> sec
<Jimini> valorie: I created a new user for testing purposes, but I still can not log in
<valorie> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<valorie> hmmm
<Jimini> valorie: I have to say that I am not that familiar with debian and *ubuntu, since I'm a gentoo user
<valorie> have you tried running 'dpkg --configure -a' with no quotes?
<valorie> it is possible that you have that problem of a broken package somewhere
<Jimini> valorie: I executed that command, but got no output or any "feedback" at all
<Jimini> valorie: the system seems to be up to date, I even reinstalled kdm and kde, which had no effect
<valorie> well, I'm not the person you need
<Jimini> thank you for your effort though
<valorie> I just don't know enough to help, sorry
<Jimini> no problem :)
<valorie> our usually awesome helpers must be asleep or at the movies or something
<Jimini> hehe, first I will search for help in the forums, but I guess that I will look into this chan later on
<koz_> noticed  when trying to downlad new themes etc in the      dialog,, I keep getting      "Network error, (1) "
<cannavist> good morning
<cannavist> whats the command to edit the network interfaces file
<cannavist> ?
<Jimini> cannavist: you can either use ifconfig or edit /etc/network/interfaces with any editor
<Jimini> (I use nano to edit that file)
<cannavist> No protocol specified
<cannavist> (gedit:1936): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<cannavist> tried gedit
<rbelem> [5. /bin/byobu-reconnect-sockets
<slaip_> miksi täällä ei pysty vaihtaan servua suoraan vai sähläänkö ite ja pahasti?
<valorie> anybody know how to get right-click to work in FF again?
<valorie> so annoying that it no longer does automatically
<Graf_Westerholt> Rightclick works fine in ff here, valorie.
<kottlett> hi! I got a workstation with an ati card (radeon driver) and two monitors. kdm/X always starts with clone mode, during runtime I can switch using randr/systemsettings to an extended desktop. Is it possible to configure that randr setting statically in xorg.conf?
<erebus> g
<luca> buongiorno
<alar> Hi
<Peace-> hi
<Peace-> luca: english
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alar> ee,se,fi,no
<Belial> Anyone know of nay ip subnet calculator widgets?
<Sethiroth> hello
<Sethiroth> i am having trouble with hdmi and sound
<Sethiroth> i am getting no sound
<frogonwheels> Sethiroth: yeah - I've had problems with that.
<Sethiroth> you have any tips ?
<frogonwheels> Sethiroth: ended up getting it working with Myth ..
<frogonwheels> Sethiroth: but not with anything else :(
<Sethiroth> hmm ok ill try it
<frogonwheels> ... so I just use the standard soundcard for normal stuff.
<frogonwheels> (mythtv I'm talking about)
<frogonwheels> Sethiroth: is there a reason you need sound coming out the hdmi port?
<frogonwheels> (I mean of course it'd be good)..
<frogonwheels> oh yeah, it might help if I told you that when I just played aplayer or something over the hdim sound card, the tv reported an unrecognised audio format or something
<frogonwheels> might have been unrecognised encoding or something like that.
<Sethiroth> i am using onboard ati 3000 HD
<Sethiroth> i have the closed source drivers from amd installed
<frogonwheels> mine is something similar.
<frogonwheels> anyway gl. gg
<acid> hi
<acid> I recently bought a laptop with core i5 2410M processor (which is 64 bits)
<acid> dumb question : should I download and install the "AMD64" iso or the "intel x86" one ?
<acid> :/
<James147_> acid: amd64 will work on any 64bit computer, x86 will work on any 32bit or 64bit system
<acid> ok, but then I guess the x86 install won't use the 64 bits capacity, like managing more than 4GB RAM ?
<James147_> acid: yes, though 32bit system can use more then 4gigs of ram (though you need to install an alternitive kernel) but no application can have see more then 4gigs
<acid> ok then, I'll just download and install the amd64 iso (perhaps changing it's name removing the "amd" part would be a good idea btw. It's confusing)
<James147_> acid: but thats the architecture name ^^
<acid> ah ?!
<acid> :)
<acid> nevermind then
<James147_> acid: and the generic download page lists 32 and 64 as the options ^^
<acid> ok ok !
<acid> while I download the iso, I just have to figured out the "geom error / Insert system disk in drive." boot error I get after installing the 32 bit version
<acid> :o
<tchuya> hello
<tchuya> please help me about wireless card
<James147_> !details | tchuya
<ubottu> tchuya: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tchuya> when i installed kubuntu 11.4  i can see wireless card in netword connetions, but after i install driver for broadcom STA wireless and restart i cant see wireless card in network connections .
<James147_> tchuya: who did you install the driver?
<James147_> how ^^
<tchuya> I installed by Additional Drivers in system
<acid> when you have to choose "Device for boot loader instruction", should you use /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 (as /dev/sda1 is the win7 system partition with boot flag) ?
<James147_> acid: grub should be installed to the disk not the partition unless your doing something funky (like installing on a mac :P)
<acid> James147_: nothing like that, thank you !
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<nata> upgrade to kubuntu 11.04 let me suffer enough
<BluesKaj> nata, suffer how ?
<nata> xorg slower enough
<nata> all the motion slow
<BluesKaj> which graphics card?
<nata> i use vesa to support my old card
<nata> 11.04 cannot compare to previous version in term of graphic speed
<nata> whole things become slow
<oversize> hi, with a dual monitor setup (official nvidia from oficial repo) everything works fine, but since 11.04 if i boot without the second monitor, the desktop loads, but no windows are painted, including bars, alt+f2 works but the windows of all apps are just empty. any ideas where to start debugging? ^^ thanks
<BluesKaj> nata, which old card?
<nata> do you all know how to change the setting so that my mouse pointer will not auto hide when point to something?
<nata> VIA build in graphic card. hehe
<cbone> <nata> what the %$@ do you want to do that for?
<BluesKaj> nata , it may not be your graphics , it could be the memory and cpu , perhaps a different desktop like XFCE might work better
<BluesKaj> !desktop | nata
<ubottu> nata: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<cbone> <nata> oops sorry i thought you Wanted it to....:)
<cbone> too early
<nata> nonono BluesKaj, in previous version is work well. memory all fine
<nata> hehe cbone
<cbone> a little......k-omedy
<nata> wan install back 10.10 if got time
<acid> I haven't found any answer on the net so here is my question : I'd like to upgrade my RAM in a toshiba portégé r830 core i5 2410m, is 8GB an hardware limit, or can I upgrade it to 16GB ?
<acid> i'm now using kubuntu 64 bits too
<dan_l> Acid:  did you get that?
<BluesKaj> what Ram do you have now, acid?
<nata> acid: depend your motherboard got how many RAM slot allow you to put in new RAM. 64bit OS can support 16G is no problem
<dan_l> and the more gb's and the more bits you have the better ;)
<dan_l> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dan_l> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mime1111> hello linux users. i have an external hdd, once i plug it, it makes a strange sound (like writting, more high and noisy), kubuntu doesnt automount it; no detection tiping fdisk -l in konsole, no folder in /...media..., in sh*itdows it works. any help? thank you all.
<BluesKaj> mime1111, try a live cd of any OS to see if the hdd is recognized
<mime1111> no. only works on windows via usb
<mime1111> O_O
<BluesKaj> mime1111, try lsusb in the terminal
<mime1111> ok
<mime1111> if I should find ''fujitsu hdd'' in there, it isnt
<mime1111> it just make scratching noise
<BluesKaj> and windows sees  the drive as ok and accessible ?
<mime1111> yeah, sure! even i can change to fat and ext, etc
<mime1111> after tipping lsub before the scratching noise, it detect that and then , it ''disappears''    ID 05e3:0702 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 IDE Adapter
<MiniSanky> Hello, I installed the kubuntu-desktop bundle, but dead keys (for typing accented characters) don't seem to be working in KDE apps.  Upon hitting a dead key, I just get the character itself (i.e., ˇ).  Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> mime1111, check it on windows to make sure it's still working ...sounds like there might be a readhead problem
<mime1111> look, that occured while installing an opensuse distro in ti
<mime1111> yeah, it works
<mime1111> you mean the ''disks'' are moved?
<MiniSanky> Also, is there a way to prevent KDE apps from using the GTK+ theme?  It's white-on-black and it seems like most KDE programs don't respect text color.  (I'm still on Ubuntu.)
<BluesKaj> mime1111, perhaps , try this after connecting on kubuntu , if you can figure out what the drive is listed as. ' mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive '
<mime1111> wich is suposed to be the ''pathtodrive''? i dont know :$
<mime1111> so i crete a folder where to mount it¿
<BluesKaj> mime1111, if the drive is recognized it will show up as an hdd in dolphin/places
<mime1111> ok
<mime1111> i go to dolphin, then enter to /places, place that doesn't exist
<mime1111> information: im a  bit noob
<BluesKaj> mime1111, well , I'm not experienced with outboard hdds either, so that's about all i can help you with.
<mime1111> no problem, thnx anyway 4 ur time
<mime1111> thnx a lot
<BluesKaj> mim if it shows up in dolphin it will be listed with the other drives and partitions , usually on the left
<BluesKaj> bummer
<Starwatcher> hi all have a question, I updated to 11.04 and now I do not get the grup menu because the monitor complains of un sopported res. the loader goes on in the background and the loads the os,that then brings the right res. where can I find a place to change the res for the bootloader?
<Warlock969> is there an easy way to extract iso's using ark in kubuntu?  in ubuntu you just right click and extract it....kind of looking for the same in kubuntu
<kubu2> Warlock969: right click iso and then open with - ark?
<BluesKaj> Warlock969,  create a folder cut the to iso to it, then extract here
<Warlock969> kubu2 - doesnt worl  :(
<BluesKaj> that's my method anyway
<kubu2> Warlock969: I just did
<Warlock969> it says unable to determine archive type...ive tried this on several good iso's already
<Warlock969> im stuck
<Warlock969> using 11.04
<kubu2> Warlock969: in fact when you right click an iso file yhere would be a bunch of ark context menus at the bottom - extract to...so on
<Warlock969> it then gives me several choices for archive types...zip, rar, etc
<Warlock969> where can i send you a screen shot?
<kubu2> Warlock969: nevre mind the open with..just look for the bunch of ark menu context
<Warlock969> The following files could not be extracted:
<kubu2> Warlock969: with the open with slect tar lz compressed
<Warlock969> oh
<kubu2> Warlock969: of course make sure you have all the supporting compression libs installed
<Warlock969> hooya!
<Warlock969> got it - selected 7zip method....that worked
<Warlock969> thanks guys
<kubu2> Warlock969: do you see those menus when right click at the bottom?
<Warlock969> just needed an audience i guess - lol
<Warlock969> kubu2:  yes, had already tried that
<kubu2> good
<BluesKaj> Warlock969, Question why are you extracting this iso ..what are you looking for ?
<Warlock969> just installing some games in q4wine - goofing around.  didn't want to mount the iso
<Warlock969> it's some boot leg games and such - nothing mission-critical
<BluesKaj> oh so the iso was merely a "wrapper"
<Warlock969> i guess - yea.  downloaded warcraft 3 and it was in iso format
<BluesKaj> right
<c2tarun> anyone used a 3G stick on kubuntu for internet access?
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> fontsizes get reset at every login, is this normal? (kubuntu 11.04/64 bit)
<Ubuntufreak> I have problem installing Haskell-platform in my Kubuntu 11.04 http://paste.kde.org/67615/ any help ?
<DarthFrog> Ubuntufreak: What happens if you install ghc6 first?
<Ubuntufreak> It install the 6.12.1+ version
<Ubuntufreak> and shows the same error
<yofel> it's bug 742052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 742052 in haskell-platform (Ubuntu) "Broken Haskell Platform in 11.04 Depends: ghc6 (< 6.12.1+)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742052
<DarthFrog> yofel: How do you find those bug reports so quickly?  Do you have a mental database that you can do an SQL query upon? :-)
<Ubuntufreak> yofel: thanks for the info :-)
<yofel> nope, the source of haskell-platform is haskell-platorm, meaning the bug list for it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-platform and there you see it already
<yofel> you just need to know how LP works
<DarthFrog> Makes sense.  I've not spent much time in Launchpad - it frustrates me every time I try to file a bug so I've given up.
<yofel> what's the problem with filing bugs?
<DarthFrog> It always comes to a circularity that I can't seem to break out of.
<DarthFrog> Before I can file a bug, I have to search for already opened bugs.  And no matter what, it circles back to that.
<yofel> odd, it's not supposed to do that...
<DarthFrog> I gave up filing bugs years ago.
<DarthFrog> Sometimes I feel guilty about that. :-)
<DarthFrog> But I don't need the aggravation.
<yofel> well, you're not the only one...
<alexis_> hola
<george_> hello Kubuntuers
<mxdude> When I try to enable desktop effects, it errors out, anybody else having similar issues? this is on Ubuntu 11.04 with kubuntu-full installed
<Peace-> mxdude: video card? nvidia?
<mxdude> Peace:let me check, hold on
<mxdude> Peace: its Intel
<Peace-> mxdude: i have intel
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i vga
<mxdude> Peace: btw here's the error message... Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<mxdude> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<Peace-> mxdude: that because yo have chosed wrong settings...
<Peace-> i guess it's clear
<yofel> mxdude: can you disable the 'Blur' effect and try again?
<Peace-> not all settings are compatbile with all video cards
<yofel> intel has some issues in natty :/
<Peace-> yofel: nope it's not that
<yofel> well, unless I either disable blur and some other effects or use xrender instead of opengl I can't use effects here
<mxdude> let me see if by disabling Blur fixes it...
<Peace-> 9/10 no
<mxdude> nope, same error
<yofel> it could be something else too, but we don't have enough info yet
<Peace-> mxdude: this is my intel configuration , on natty it seems opengl doens't work well
<Peace-> mxdude: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/14/plasma-desktopOk1707.jpg
<Peace-> intel driver sucks a lots on natty , opengl doesn'ìt work at all here on 945gm
<mxdude> Peace: wow nice desktop =0
<Peace-> or maybe it works but not how it worked on
<Peace-> 10.04
<Peace-> mxdude: tht is an activity that i have created via javascript , similar to unity
<Peace-> i have some script for gnome2 and mac
<Peace-> xD
<BluesKaj> I'm looking for a simple script to run sshfs to automount remote folders , after login ...I found one that looked promising but it failed with an error  at aline theat had an unexpected } . tried removing it but still got the same error
<Peace-> BluesKaj: script?
<Peace-> paste
<mxdude> Peace: holy crap that worked!!
<BluesKaj> this the guide . http://taggedzi.com/articles/display/bash-shell-script-to-mount-remote-systems-using-sshfs
<yofel> I'm using kwin with opengl here on my 945GME, but I had to disable all effects that don't work with xrender. If I didn't the effects either disabled themselves immediately or had like 0.5 FPS with functionality checks disabled
 * Peace- reading scriopt
<mxdude> Peace: only thing i had to uncheck was the VSync in the Advanced tab
<Peace-> yep
<mxdude> at least i can see some decent effects, i don't use the desktop cube and other fancy effects
<mxdude> well im out thanks Peace =D
<Peace-> BluesKaj: your error=?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: replace the first line with ====> #!/bin/bash -x
<Peace-> BluesKaj: that makes script more verbose
<Peace-> this could help you find where is your probolem
<jmcantrell_> anyone use chromium and lastpass? the "copy password" thing doesn't work in natty
<Peace-> jmcantrell_: ppa? chromium?
<Peace-> or the repository standard version ?
<jmcantrell_> Peace-: ppa:chromium-daily/dev
<BluesKaj> ok Peace- , I'll try that
<BluesKaj> thx
<Peace-> jmcantrell_: no support for ppa stuff
<Peace-> it brokes feauters
<Peace-> jmcantrell_: try with the repository version
<jmcantrell_> Peace-: do you know which version the standard one is?
<Peace-> jmcantrell_: a) remove chromium b) sudo apt-get clean c) remove the ppa d) reinstall chromium = you will get chromium from standard reposiotry
<jmcantrell_> Peace-: going to try that
<jmcantrell_> Peace-: that did it. so, is this an issue with the chromium folks just needing to catch up with natty?
<Peace-> jmcantrell_: if it doesn't work...
<Peace-> with standard version you should write to google chrome
<Peace-> i dunno where
<Peace-> anyway... i have to go, BluesKaj if you have time try this i just did it , it should record the screen anc it should create gif http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=141720
<Peace-> bye
<BluesKaj> ok Peace-, later
<erebus> how can i install skype?
<slinker1> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-...omputer/linux/
<slinker1> sorry :) http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<erebus> slinker1: we dont have a package?
<Peace-> !skype | erebus
<ubottu> erebus: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<erebus> erebus@ErebusPC:~$ sudo apt-get install skype
<erebus> Reading package lists... Done
<erebus> Building dependency tree
<erebus> Reading state information... Done
<erebus> Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBotK1> erebus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erebus> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<slinker1> well you can add partners repo first
<xboxowns> Hey guys I have a kubuntu question
<erebus> slinker1: how?
<xboxowns> When everytime I watch a movie and after a while the screen becomes a little darker and darker and darker
<slinker1> hang on one
<xboxowns> until I move the mouse before it becomes bright again
<xboxowns> how do I disable this feature?
<Peace-> xboxowns: energy save settings
<xboxowns> how do I disable it?
<Peace-> xboxowns: systemsettring , top right , there is a filter bar
<Peace-> xboxowns: type energy
<slinker1> erebus: sstem settings software settings edit origins second tab enable partner
<xboxowns> it says when it is plugged performance
<xboxowns> is that what I want?
<Peace-> omg ... xboxowns http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/14/plasma-desktopuX1707.jpg
<erebus> slinker1: any video software for linux?\
<erebus> to video call?
<Peace-> erebus: google talks
<Peace-> works on firefox , chrome chromium
<erebus> Peace-: does it work with skype?
<Peace-> nope
<xboxowns> thanks
<erebus> Peace-: how can i install googletalk from terminal
<Peace-> erebus: if you have to talk , say to the other to register a mail.
<xboxowns> I tried google talk on the latest version wine
<xboxowns> it doesn't work well still
<xboxowns> extremely buggy
<Peace-> xboxowns: ?
<Peace-> xboxowns: wth in wine?
<xboxowns> yeah
<Peace-> fail
<xboxowns> because there is no linux google talk
<Peace-> it works on firefox.
<xboxowns> OH
<Peace-> xboxowns: are you mad?
<xboxowns> Ah
<xboxowns> Hey I am new here :s
<Peace-> -..-
<xboxowns> i am a complete n00b
<erebus> Peace-: how is the google talk package called
<xboxowns> hehe at least I am downloading at 1 Mb/sec
<slinker1> erebus: ekiga also
<Peace-> erebus: , google ?==> google video talks ===> page where to download deb
<xboxowns> Do you think wine will reach a stage where it can run .net framework 4.0, xna 4.0 and visual studio 2010?
<Peace-> erebus: xboxowns http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/14/plasma-desktopdM1707.jpg
<Peace-> it works much better than msn on windows.
<Peace-> xboxowns: erebus this is my webcam http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/04/16/google-talks-logitech-linux-kubuntu/
<Peace-> and that is my blog.
<erebus> Peace-: this is a plugin
<erebus> isnt there googletalk for linux?
<xboxowns> I thought there isn't.
<xboxowns> Although why....I really like google talk....it is an awesome little program
<erebus> ok
<Peace-> erebus: ... omg
<erebus> Peace-: ok i got the deb
<Peace-> erebus: use that, it will be added to firefox
<erebus> how do i install it
<Peace-> double click on it?
<Peace-> like in windows?
<erebus> og
<erebus> ok
<erebus> Peace-: the thing is
<erebus> everyone has to have gmail
<erebus> for that
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> who cares it's free
<xboxowns> YAY
<xboxowns> there is a google talk for linux after all
<slinker1> erebus: you loking for sip or chat or what?
<xboxowns> I am installing a native google talk installation
<Peace-> xboxowns: make sure it doens't use wine
<Peace-> or...
<Peace-> it will be bad
<xboxowns> nope..not wine
<slinker1> erebus also see http://www.kubuntuguide.info/index.php/Natty
<xboxowns> But shouldn't wine be able to run it?
<Peace-> wine = fail
<slinker1> i wonder if they will rename skype ms-talk :)
<Peace-> slinker1: skype i guess will not work on linux
<Peace-> few time and it will be
<slinker1> Peace-: heh we shall see i suppose probably just more ads than i want to see
<Peace-> if you use google talks no stuff
<Peace-> ads or whatever
<slinker1> true true
<Peace-> i have tried here on italy and it works pretty well
<Peace-> if you are in america and canada you can use like skype
<Peace-> because you can even  call phones
<slinker1> i havent really looked at gtalk i normally use ekiga cause most of the folks i need to talk to are on sip of some type
<Peace-> slinker1: does it work with video ?
<Peace-> or it's just a joke?
<barth_> hey!
<slinker1> well to be honest i havent used it most people just seem to want to look at me
<slinker1> :)
<slinker1> change want to do not want
<Peace-> ok :)
<Peace-> i have to go bye
<slinker1> peace out :)
<kara> can i install the "Konversation" in my other laptop
<kara> it doesn't have ubuntu
<xboxowns> uuuuuuuuuuh
<xboxowns> I have a problem O_O
<xboxowns> No sound is coming out!!!
<xboxowns> I want to watch family guy online an no sound is coming out
<gennro> well turn the sound on
<xboxowns> I did
<xboxowns> Everything
<xboxowns> Max volume
<gennro> whats the website fox's?
<xboxowns> It is not just the website
<xboxowns> it is my entire computer
<xboxowns> I am going to reboot the system
<xboxowns> But wait
<xboxowns> I just remembered
<FloodBotK1> xboxowns: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xboxowns> rebooting fixes nothing
<xboxowns> ok
<gennro> woah fox's website sucks
<gennro> i'm not real familier with pulse audio
<gennro> so can't help ya
<gennro> was it working and just stopped xboxowns?
<andresncp> tengo un problema con el dolphin, alguien me podria ayudar?
<Graf_Westerholt> !uy
<andresncp> cada vez que abro Dolphin, aparece un mensaje que dice "No se puede escribir en el archivo de configuracion <</home/usuario/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc>>
<andresncp> Como puedo hacer para que esto no aparezca mas y pueda entrar normalmente en Dolphin?
<gennro> check out this awesome task manager Kubuntu users http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586
<James147_> gennro: its also largly unmaintained atm
<gennro> James147 works fine and is animated for me
<supermagnum> Hi, i have a chmod problem. When i try to chmod a directory that is listed with the ls commando chmod spits out: No such file or directory
<supermagnum> how do i fix that ?
<supermagnum> it looks to me like chmod does not like that there is spaces in the directory name.
<James147_> supermagnum: no commands do quote the name or escape the spaces
<supermagnum> James147_:  it states : CHMOD 2755 Johnny Cash Discography 550 Johnny Cash Discography: No such file or directory
<James147_> supermagnum: surround the file name in quites
<James147_> quotes
<supermagnum> James147_:  like " ?
<James147_> yes
<supermagnum> ok
<supermagnum> James147_: chmod: cannot access «Johnny Cash Discography»:
<James147_> supermagnum: what are you typing into the terminal?
<supermagnum> James147_: oh, i fixed it, a space at the end was missing
<supermagnum> James147_:  the correct command was : chmod 2755 "Johnny Cash Discography "
<duncan-nz> I can't get kubuntu desktop to run. After login (using gdm, I have ubuntu installed) on the way to the desktop it just hangs. How should I proceed?
<dniMretsaM> is it possible that it's just taking a while to load?
<duncan-nz> no, don't think so. I've left it to sit for a long time after the HDD spins down.
<dniMretsaM> hmm. try using KDM instead of GDM
<duncan-nz> long time = maybe a minute on a dual core 4gb laptop, that's ages.
<dniMretsaM> lemme go find the command to change it
<duncan-nz> I was on kdm to start with after I installed kubuntu-desktop, I've just switched back because the default login in kdm takes more clicks (I have to type my name).
<duncan-nz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<dniMretsaM> yeah, that's it
<dniMretsaM> I don't have to type my name
<duncan-nz> The problem started after I tried to clean away unneeded packages after installing kdenlive. I didn't want to run the kde desktop anyway. Now I want to have a look - haven't seen it in several years. So I tried, that failed, so I installed kubuntu-desktop assuming that would grab all the dependencies - is that assumption correct?
<dniMretsaM> yes, it should
<duncan-nz> Isn't there a log file somewhere we can look at which records the path to the running desktop?
<duncan-nz> path as in series of events.
<dniMretsaM> I'm not sure.
<duncan-nz> ok, any idea what that part of the procees is called. The bit between logging in and having a working desktop?
<dniMretsaM> have an idea, one sec
<dniMretsaM> did you install kubuntu plasma desktop?
<duncan-nz> yes.
<duncan-nz> oh wait, a specific package? not sure
<duncan-nz> i'll look
<dniMretsaM> when I installed KDE over Ubuntu I followed these instructions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<duncan-nz> I installed kubuntu-desktop which describes itself as 'Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system'
<duncan-nz> So I guess that's a yes.
<duncan-nz> i'll have a look
<duncan-nz> looking at this picture: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/kdelucid07.png I get the first four icons, but the fourth one isn't there at all and just nothing happens.
<dniMretsaM> the 4th one is a large "K" icon if it's not loading, something might be missing in the install
<Thinkerer68> I've got a bizarre error message on tty8: "init: ureadahead-other main process (893) terminated with status 4"
<Thinkerer68> Any ideas what that might mean and what to do about it?
<dniMretsaM> nope, no idea, sorry
<dniMretsaM> google aroung until u find something
<duncan-nz> Thinkerer68, I get plenty of hits with that error string on google. have you looked at them?
<Thinkerer68> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583583
<duncan-nz> great minds think alike ;-)
<dniMretsaM> haha
<Thinkerer68> Yeah, I'm searching too, but I wanted to get the question in here just in case it is something well known  ;)
<dniMretsaM> google is your best friend for pretty much anything
<dniMretsaM> I've come to love it
<Thinkerer68> I know all about it. Been searching the web for decades
<duncan-nz> Thinkerer68, it's very quiet in here. Maybe you can help me? I can't get the desktop to load past the fourth icon. Any idea where a log file might be?
 * Thinkerer68 remembers Alta Vista fondly
<dniMretsaM> after switching to Linux I've probably like increased my googling by like 50%
<dan_l> what do you mean "the 4th icon"
<dan_l> ?
<dniMretsaM> on the splash screen
<Thinkerer68> He means the icons that appear after X has started
<dan_l> !amarok
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<duncan-nz> dniMretsaM, using linux increases you self-reliance. Mostly because usually there is a way to fix it. With windows if it doesn't work it can be very hard to fix.
<dan_l> so it's freezing in the log in?
<dniMretsaM> yep @duncan-nz
<duncan-nz> dan_l, after logging in we get the cute background with icons coming up one at a time before the desktop. I only get the first four, then nothing.
<dan_l> duncan-nz,  is this a new install, an existing install, or a recently upgraded install?
<duncan-nz> dan_l, right now I'm asking where I can find a log of what is going on.
<duncan-nz> dan_l, this was ubuntu upgraded a few times. then kdenlive, a bit of messing around, then installing kubuntu-desktop.
<duncan-nz> ubuntu upgraded a few version I mean. originally 10.04, now 11.04.
<duncan-nz> dan_l, do I need kdeplasma-addons? It doesn't look to me like I'm missing anything obvious for plasma to fail.
<dan_l> I'm trying to remember how to do this:
<dan_l> at grub find your kubuntu line item
<dan_l> hit e
<dan_l> and edit out the word spalsh
<duncan-nz> I guess you mean 'splash'? OK, but I don't have a kubuntu kernel line. I want two desktops on one *ubuntu install.
<dan_l> Yes.  In fact I did. mean 'splash'.  Naturally, I apologize for my offending of your spelling sensibilities.  In fact, had you not brought it up, I would be so ignorant as to not notice.
<DarthFrog> duncan-nz: You can install ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop and/or xubuntu-desktop and select which one you wish to run each time at the graphical login screen.
<wafa> HI
<wafa> i have some troubles with ubuntu 10.10
<duncan-nz> DarthFrog, that's just it. I've got Ubuntu 11.04 and installed kubuntu-desktop, but the kubuntu desktop won't load when I select it.
<duncan-nz> wafa, you want the #ubuntu channel. This is kubuntu.
<wafa> can you help me pls
<dniMretsaM> i dislike the #ubuntu channel
<duncan-nz> wafa, always just say what the problem is. please don't ask first.
<wafa> ok
<duncan-nz> dniMretsaM, why? it's far too busy I guess, but that's the price of success
<dniMretsaM> they're too strict
<wafa> while trying to free some space using the synaptic admin
<dniMretsaM> they won't let you type b for be, u for you, etc
<duncan-nz> wafa, you still want the #ubuntu channel
<DarthFrog> duncan-nz: Is there anything in the log files?  /var/log/meesages perhaps?  You can press CTL-ALT-F1 (to F6) to switch to a virtual TTY session and log in from there.
<DarthFrog> wafa: For help with Synaptic, you should ask in #ubuntu not here.  Kubuntu uses Kpackagekit, not synaptic.
<dniMretsaM> I thought KPackageKit was a replacement for the Software Center
<dniMretsaM> and Adept was a replacement for Synaptic
<DarthFrog> dniMretsaM: They're pretty much the same thing.
<wafa> ok thanks
<DarthFrog> Kpackagekit replaces Adept.
<dniMretsaM> I thought synaptic/adept were only for libs and stuff
<dniMretsaM> not programs like GIMP and Chromium (which is a bad browser)
<DarthFrog> dniMretsaM: Nope.  They are fully fledged GUI package management tools.
<dniMretsaM> oh well, I have synaptic and kpackagekit installed. maybe I'll remove synaptic now that I know that
<duncan-nz> DarthFrog, nothing even remotely recent there. odd.
<DarthFrog> dniMretsaM: Use whichever one you prefer.
<DarthFrog> duncan-nz: Well, poke around in /var/log/ and see if you can find anything relevant.
<duncan-nz> wafa, you can ask me direct if you want. #ubuntu can be a bit crowded.
<dniMretsaM> anybody know y u can't get the google reader widget from google gadgets in 11.04?
<duncan-nz> DarthFrog, nothing since the 14 of april.
<DarthFrog> duncan-nz: You can also try ~/.xsession-errors
<DarthFrog> duncan-nz: And another option: rename your KDE director (mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.saved) and retry the login.
<DarthFrog> Is there anything in /var/log/kdm.log?
<Thinkerer68> What's the safest way to reboot Kubuntu from the command line? My GUI is still broken  :(
<duncan-nz> DarthFrog, it's a 41 MB text file, I'm still looking ...
<DarthFrog> Thinkerer68:  sudo reboot
<DarthFrog> duncan-nz: Look at the bottom. :-)
<dniMretsaM> I'm out guys
<dniMretsaM> see you later
<DarthFrog> Thinkerer68: CTL-ALT-DEL should work, too.
<Thinkerer68> DarthFrog: thanks, I don't think I've seen that one before  :)
 * Thinkerer68 searches up man reboot
<DarthFrog> Thinkerer68: You've never seen the 3 fingered salute?  I envy you. :-)
<Thinkerer68> ^ I meant "reboot", goose  :P
<gennro> Anyone know how to get scripts installed on amarok?
<DarthFrog> gennro: I believe the Tools menu has a script installer.
<Thinkerer68> What exactly is this "ureadahead-other" process anyway?
<gennro> darthfrog: unfortuanly that script manager is not there.....
<yofel> ureadahead does some boot profiling so the system is supposed to start faster
<darius> had a problem with my default  panel in KDE, it was unclickable. had to edit the config manually. anyone experienced this?
<Thinkerer68> yofel: It doesn't have a manpage?
<yofel> man ureadahead
<Thinkerer68> yofel: I tried "man ureadahead-other" and got nothing  :-/
<yofel> it's not a command, it's a service, see /etc/init/ureadahead-other.conf
<yofel> it still runs ureadahead
<DarthFrog> gennro: Amarok/Tools/Script Manager.  Down in the bottom left is "Install Scripts" button.
<Thinkerer68> yofel: Is it possible that the "ureadahead-other" error is related to some random file corruption I've been experiencing?
<yofel> what's the error number?
<yofel> 0 and 4 are non-error exit states, you might see a 4, but that's a bug (that you actually see the message)
<Thinkerer68> yofel: on tty8: "init: ureadahead-other main process (893) terminated with status 4"
<yofel> yeah, that's not an error, ignore it
<Thinkerer68> yofel: Good to know, thanks. I'm still a bit worried about the filesystem corruption though, because I have no clue why it happened.
<Thinkerer68> Wow, thanks to yofel my time on #kubuntu has been very productive today  :-
<duncan-nz> yofel, got an idea where I might find logged info on why the plasma desktop won't load? ~/.xsession-errors look clean.
<yofel> hard to say, that's the file you would usually look at
<yofel> you could try to open a konsole, kill any plasma process and start it in konsole so you see the stderr output in the shell
<yofel> not mixed in xsession-errors
<duncan-nz> yofel, interesting. Once I've got a terminal how would I do the rest?
<tertl3> best fps for linux?
<yofel> duncan-nz: I would try 'pkill plasma-desktop', then check 'ps -e | grep plasma' that indeed nothing is running, and then simply run 'plasma-desktop'
<yofel> that's assuming the session has loaded far enough so krunner opens when you press alt+f2
<Thinkerer68> In Bash, how can I redirect both STDOUT and STDERR to the same file?
<duncan-nz> ah, well. I'm not sure it does. I get four of the five pretty icons then nothing.
<yofel> tertl3: "fps" ?
<tertl3> first person shooter game
<yofel> Thinkerer68: COMMAND > file 2>&1
<yofel> that redirects stdout to file and stderr to stdout
<Thinkerer68> Why not "COMMAND 2>&1 file"?
<yofel> not sure, except that this doesn't do what you want
<Thinkerer68> k thanks  :)
 * Thinkerer68 is taking notes  :D
<yofel> Thinkerer68: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide is a good read on bash
<duncan-nz> yofel, that was exciting. Now I have a mix of the gnome (unity-2d) and plasma desktops running... interesting look.
<yofel> o.O
<darius> hi, when i shutdown it shows this ugly blue text-mode screen. is there a way to change the background color? say to black?
<DarthFrog> duncan-nz: Wow! :-)  Post a screenshot, willya?
<darius> anyone? that thing look like bsod, i hate it.
<yofel> well, blue was choosen so we don't have ubuntus aubergine/violet
<yofel> that's set somewhere in the plymouth theme I think
<duncan-nz> DarthFrog, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/183092/Screenshot.png
<darius> yofel, thanks.
<duncan-nz> pretty huh?
<DarthFrog> duncan-nz: Cute!  I wonder how functional it is?  It certainly is funky!
<wafa> yofel
<duncan-nz> doesn't work very well, simple things like layering windows and ALT-TAB don't work.
<wafa> are you using ubuntu 10.10
<yofel> nope, 11.04
<yofel> duncan-nz: what session did you select on the login screen?
<duncan-nz> unity-2d - but then I ran plasma-desktop. At least we know that the plasma desktop runs - I just can't get into it.
<duncan-nz> unity-2d is Unity for older graphic cards.
<duncan-nz> (a seperate upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 said 5 hrs earlier, down to two now. so I will get to bed tonight after all)
<Thinkerer68> Hooray! The "ureadahead-other" error is fixed  :D
<yofel> er, sure... but then what the screenshot shows is the expected result
<yofel> to login to kde you should select KDE Plasma Workspace on login
<Thinkerer68> All I had to do was comment out the mountline for sdb1 in /etc/fstab
<duncan-nz> yofel, yeah I guess so. I'm just glad that plasma works. I've renamed ~/.kde as DarthFrog suggested. I'll try logging in again to plasma and see if KDE it works this time.
<Thinkerer68> Also, I didn't get any errors from Samba on this reboot  :-/
<duncan-nz> yofel, remember I'm here because I couldn't log in to plasma. c u soon.
<Thinkerer68> Hiya sithlord48   :)
<sithlord48> hi
<dobreic> i have xfonts installed i would like misc as Konsoles font, but Konsole is only displaying limited fonts, is there a way around this?
<EldonG> Hey...I'm new to Linux...and Kubuntu...been running it for 3 days, now, and I figured this might be a good place to ask questions.
<yofel> sure, fire away
<DarthFrog> EldonG:  Ask away.  Answers are $1.  Correct answers are $10.  Dumb looks are still free. :-)
<yofel> heh ^^
<sithlord48> EldonG:  basicly
<sithlord48> ah DarthFrog good to see another sith here ;)
<EldonG> Right now, I'm upgrading to Lucid...I hope that's a good idea...
<DarthFrog> EldonG: Lucid (10.04) is a LTS so, yes, it's a good idea.
<sithlord48> what are you upgrading from ?
<DarthFrog> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<EldonG> ...I ultimately want to get a couple of games up and running through wine.  I have friends getting impatient.  :p
<DarthFrog> EldonG: Do you know your games run well under WINE?  It can be quite tricky.
<sithlord48> Good luck w/ that games on wine can be tricky , but it really depends on teh game
<sithlord48> you sould look on teh appdb. over @ http://appdb.winehq.org
<EldonG> I can start Guild Wars, but it has graphics issues.  I'm going to be upgrading my drivers...
<DarthFrog> EldonG: www.winehq.org has a searchable database of apps/games, which tells you how well they run.
<EldonG> Yup, been to winehq.
<ronnoc> EldonG: I would also check out PlayOnLinux - It's a tweaked Wine for gaming
<sithlord48> what video card do you have ?
<EldonG> The other is D2.  Can't seem to get anywhere with it, so far.
<DarthFrog> And PlaysOnLinux has an Ubuntu package.
<sithlord48> DII works perfectly :D
<sithlord48> i've managed to contain that game to a single archive i just open when i want to play
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<EldonG> GeForce 9600m on my notebook.  1 gig of graphics memory.  :D
<sithlord48> have you installed the properitary driver for that card ?
<ronnoc> EldonG: http://www.playonlinux.com/repository/?script=5
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<EldonG> Darth...I need Lucid for that, am I right?  I've been using the apt-get...but the format seems changed...
<DarthFrog> EldonG: Nope.
<EldonG> I have the drivers...need to do the install yet.
<sithlord48> what do u mean "have" ?
<[Relic]> are there any find file programs?  it seems that it is no longer in dolphin in 11.04
<ronnoc> EldonG: that link is for Guild Wars...it's a gold rating. you shouldn't have issues once your system is set up.
<sithlord48> you should install them thru the additiontal drivers program (jockey)
<EldonG> I downloaded the drivers...
<EldonG> jockey?  Gah...
<yofel> erm, the nvidia drivers? we don't really support installing them by hand. You can do so of course if you know how to do it
<DarthFrog> EldonG: Don't download graphics drivers.  Use jockey-kde to install proper Ubuntu driver packages.
<EldonG> Hmmm...is jockey a part of the package?
<yofel> no, it's an application from the archive.  installed by default
<yofel> jockey-kde or jockey-text
<sithlord48> no jockey is the name of the program you can run it by pressing alt+f2 and using the command jockey-kde
<EldonG> yofel...I was following instructions from the NVidia site...
<ronnoc> [Relic]: <CTR> + F works in Dolphin
<sithlord48> yea don't do that nvidia is wrong
<yofel> EldonG: IIRC they recommend using the distro drivers too
<yofel> but they'll have instructions on how to install  their drivers too ofc
<EldonG> ok...cool...I'll do that.
<sithlord48> they are more likey to work form jockey as thats the version tested w/ that version of *buntu
<yofel> and we have pretty up-to-date drivers, at leats in natty
<sithlord48> yofel:  he's installing lucid.
 * yofel checks something
<[Relic]> ronnoc, someone didn't put any options in the listing so all that showed was 20 of the same file name with no paths
<BluesKaj> EldonG, I tried the drivers from the nvidia site , they're bogus on 10.10 and 11.04
<[Relic]> Any idea when flash will be properly updated to the new version or do I just download and install it from the site?
<sithlord48> relic you can use kfind also (you might have to install it first however i can't remember(
<EldonG> Thanks...just tried jockey...dunno if it worked...we'll see soon.  :)
<[Relic]> finding the options in a weird place worked so I could see the paths
<sithlord48> relic, you can just reinstall the flashplugin-installer that should dl it for you
<ronnoc> [Relic]: You can go into your settings and check the option "editable location bar" to make it easier to navigate around the results, or open a terminal ans use the "locate" command
<ronnoc> sithlord48: good call also on KFind :) I forgot about that
<EldonG> Hmmm...problem...do I need to use sudo jockey-kde?
<James147_> EldonG: no
<[Relic]> that installs 10.2 not 10.3 so that doesn't work to update flash
<EldonG> it said I didn't have permissions.  :(
<Thinkerer68> My Kubuntu desktop is back, thanks to yofel and James147_ . But the first time I logged in there was a dialog displayed that said "Akondai Self Test Errors" or something like that. Before I coud do anything with it, it disappeared! What to do?
<sithlord48> [Relic] iirc it should dl the version from them and untar to the correct folder for you
<sithlord48> EldonG:you can run it w/ kdesudo (but never sudo for gui programs )
<James147_> Thinkerer68: ignore it until it comes back... if it comes back
<sithlord48> althought it should ahve prompted for a password automaticly
<yofel_> agreed
<EldonG> Ah...I see.
<ronnoc> [Relic]: Are you using Firefox?
<sithlord48> ms.sith's machine has problems w/ FF4 and flash , for now she's using chromium, me i use rekonq and barely view flash in my browser anyway
<Thinkerer68> James147: Okay, I'll ignore it for now, but what is the Akondai thing?
<[Relic]> yep using FF was working till I tried reinstall
<EldonG> hmmm...I think I need to wait until my update is complete.
<EldonG> So...is there a good repository of all the Kubuntu commands and a general guide...perhaps a .pdf?
<ronnoc> [Relic]: Install the FF plugin called FlashAid. you'l never worry about Flash in Kubuntu again. Even purges older versions automatically =)
<sithlord48> EldonG:  yes you do only one package manager at a time
<EldonG> cool.
<ronnoc> because having multiple versions of Flash usually leads to disaster
<gennro> I second FLash Aid
<EldonG> so...any reason I shouldn't just run an upgrade to Natty, once I'm up to Lucid?
<[Relic]> looks like that worked
<ronnoc> [Relic]: cool
<sithlord48> EldonG:  you might consider backing up your data and doing a fresh install ..  to many upgrades can have odd side effects (sometimes)
<[Relic]> no more blocky oddness on the flash stuff I wanted to run
<[Relic]> Thanks
<ronnoc> [Relic]: np dude
<EldonG> cool...not that I have much data to worry about...it's a pretty fresh install on a clean drive...(500 gigs.  I love my notebook.  ;)  )
<Thinkerer68> thanks for all the help  :)
 * Thinkerer68 AFK
<sithlord48> well keep that in mind just incase
<EldonG> Most definitely.  :)
<EldonG> Ok...next question...I looked at the plethora of possibilities...recommendations for mounting an ISO?
<sithlord48> mount -loop <iso> <mount point>
<MrGizmo757> i Need help with some Printer problem. anybody available??
<sithlord48> MrGizmo757:  waht kind of printer?
<MrGizmo757> HP deskjet
<EldonG> lol...I used to support those...but never in Linux.  :p
<sithlord48> and what seams to be your issue?
<MrGizmo757> i am having problems with printing pdf documents.
<sithlord48> i fix them ...
<sithlord48> only pdf's?
<MrGizmo757> yes only pdf's  it will print everything else just fine but if i send a pdf to print My printer start acting strange and i get communication errors
<EldonG> ...sounds like a driver issue...
<sithlord48> you know MrGizmo757 i seam to recall  an similar issue w/ an HP LJ4000 we have at work . seams to work on natty just fine
<sithlord48> MrGizmo757:  check if you have updates for cups or hplib
<MrGizmo757> hplib     i couldn't get cups configured correctly
<sithlord48> open a web browser and go to localhost:631 use that to set up cups
<MrGizmo757> when i go to the localhost:631   when i click to add printer its asking me for a username and password.  i enter mine for the system and it dosent work.  what do i put here?
<sithlord48> just put in your user name
<sithlord48> and password
<MrGizmo757> i did when i enter it it says forbidden.
<sithlord48> but iirc that only works if that user has sudo access
<EldonG> sithlord...is there a GUI you'd recommend for ISOs?  Perhaps multipurpose?
<MrGizmo757> so do i need to log in as root?
<sithlord48> um there is a service menu for dolphin you can get from get new stuff. open dolphin and under
<sithlord48> MrGizmo757:  no the user just has to be able to use sudo
<MrGizmo757> ok well i have sudo permissions.  But it still wont let Me.  dont know why it wont
<sithlord48> EldonG: from dolphin settings-> configure -> services -> get new
<sithlord48> MrGizmo757:  thats odd.
<EldonG> Thanks.  :)
<MrGizmo757> yeah tell me about it
<MrGizmo757> thats why i asked about loggin in as root
<sithlord48> MrGizmo757:  there is no root account by default in *bubntu
#kubuntu 2011-05-15
<Thinkerer68> Upgrading from 9.10 Karmic to 10.04 Lucid right now  XD
<ronnoc> sithlord48: Last time I tried, the RootActions Service Menu from GHNS was broken with Kubuntu 10.10+
<sithlord48> ronnoc:  not all of them work this is true
<Thinkerer68> What's the worst that can happen?
<MrGizmo757> Well not sure how to get accsess to cups. even using sudo its not letting me in
<sithlord48> worst is you get nothing
<EldonG> hmmm...don't see get new...*sigh*.
<ronnoc> sithlord48: it installs but nothing happens. He can just install Sam Rog's PPA: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa and get it
<ronnoc> sithlord48: why it's not installed by defualt I will never ever know >.>
<sithlord48> lol
<MrGizmo757> you think if disabled hplic first it would let Me into cups?
<ronnoc> EldonG: Settings > Configure > Services > Download New Services
<sithlord48> sorry on phone and like 10 other chats atm
<ronnoc> but use this instead: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa and install "kde-service-menu-rootactions"
<ronnoc> or just download the individual package
<EldonG> not seeing download new services, either.  Hmmm.
<ronnoc> EldonG: It's next to a yellow star lol
<ronnoc> but I would install the PPA I linked above myself instead
<ronnoc> some really good stuff in there
<EldonG> er...no yellow stars.  I'm just now upgrading to Lucid...maybe?
<sithlord48> yea rog's ppa is awsome..
<sithlord48> EldonG:  what version do u have now , this migh thave been added in lucid
<ronnoc> EldonG: That would explain it :p
<EldonG> Cool.
<EldonG> Too many versions.  :p
<ronnoc> EldonG: Can I ask why you started from so far back? Why not just do a fresh 10.10 install?
<ronnoc> EldonG: KDE is a very stable at 10.10 and later
<EldonG> I had Linux burned previously...wanted to do a dual, when this computer was new (2 years ago)...but Vista doesn't play fair.
<EldonG> ...when my drive died, I kicked Vista to the curb, and did my install.
<EldonG> (on a new drive)
<dobreic> glad you chose kde
<ronnoc> ahhhh. smart person. but yea you have a LOT of updates ahead of you lol
<EldonG> I am, too.  Frustrating trying o learn it all, but hey.  ;)
<EldonG> er...to learn...duh.
<new2net> i finally found the right channel.   On startup KDE crashes... says "failed to mount device". Then I get a stacktrace. How can I even begin to fix this?
<new2net> kde_init  or something crashes.  heh
<ronnoc> Kubuntu is finally getting to the point where it "just works", but of course tinker and learn all you want! =)
<dobreic> i have a usb to sata, i just recover my files and reinstall
<EldonG> <-- used to be a tech...a hobbyist programmer...and an old VoodooDos guy.  ;)
<new2net> i think it happened because I mounted a truecrypt partition then restarted without unmounting it properly. Any ideas?
<ronnoc> EldonG: As in Voodoo graphics stuff? Legendary! :)
<ronnoc> claydoh: Hello there
 * new2net sighs
<claydoh> ronnoc: hi
<EldonG> ronnoc...nah, just using batch files to make Dos sit up and beg...though I do play with Blender and whatnot.  :)
<new2net> no love for a novice *nix user
<ronnoc> i'm old enough to remember DOS...pretty sure that made me confident I could dothis 'nix stuff OK :)
<ronnoc> new2net: what issue are you having?
<EldonG> lol...I played my first computer games on a TI 960.  ;)
<new2net> ronnoc can I show you the stack trace?
<ronnoc> new2net: nah I'm not a programmer, sorry I wouldn't be much help at all
<claydoh> new2net: how did you mount the partition?
<claydoh> undo that perhaps
<ronnoc> EldonG: TRS-80 here :)
<new2net> claydoh: hmm... but I did undo that I thought... Let me pastebin the stacktrace and maybe someone knows
<new2net> http://pastebin.com/kCkqEmVn
<claydoh> stacktrace may not help the issue is the mounting i think
<claydoh> nope, stacktrace is unhelpful :(
<EldonG> I've fiddled with the TRS-80s...the Commodores (pets, vic-20s, and 64s) Apples, from the first and up, TIs 99/4a...etc, etc...the 960 was a mini in the Richardson complex.  :)
<new2net> oh. well I mounted them using the truecrypt gui, so I can't really be more specific
<claydoh> !on-topic
<new2net> other than I am using kde 3.5.10
<sithlord48> yea claydoh how it going, also do u know anything about setting up blink in natty ?
<claydoh> sithlord48: wats blink? that probably answers that question :)
<sithlord48> claydoh:  its a voip client, GG was just telling me about it , were gonna test it if i can get it workin in natty .
<claydoh> new2net: can you go into trucrypt and undo the mount action from there?  Else use "kdesudo kate" to edit your /etc/fstab file and put a "#" in front of the line containing the partition
<m477> do I need special drivers to run .mkv video?
<m477> because it looks bad on my pc
<new2net> claydoh: that is what I'll try
<MrGizmo757> hey guys i found what My pdf printing problem is. But Not sure how to fix it.  the problem is in the Okular pdf reader.  i installed Adobe pdf reader and i dont have the issue.  but if i try to print from Okular strange things happen
<ronnoc> MrGizmo757: Sounds like an Okular bug then. I'd see if any similar issues have been reported w/ KDE
<claydoh> sithlord48: http://lists.ag-projects.com/pipermail/blink/2011-May/001347.html
<MrGizmo757> yeah i am serching the forums now to see if i can find somthing about it.
<shad_> Hello
<claydoh> sithlord48: probably natty uses newer python stuff from maverick
<ronnoc> MrGizmo757: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196590
<sithlord48> claydoh:  yea it seams so mainly in the python-sipsimple package being updated to python-sip (and w/ changes ?)
<ubottu> KDE bug 196590 in PDF backend "[PDF 4 3beta2 regression] bad margins, printing cuts off parts of the document" [Normal,New]
<MrGizmo757> Thank you. :-)
<shad_> anybody knows if
<shad_> is it possible to open only one instance of dolphin? and if another folder is opened it opens a new tab (just like a browser)?
<new2net> claydoh: fstab correctly reflects what hardware I have. Konqueror is not showing 1 of my drives.
<new2net> /dev/sda5 is missing
<claydoh> new2net: so disable the trucrypt one and see if that fixes it maybe? I assume the missing drive is the trucrypt one?
<claydoh> pastepin the fstab
<EldonG> shad...yup.  I regularly have more than one open.
<new2net> http://pastebin.com/3Y5nNnTe
<shad_> yes but if a program is opening a folder with dolphin, and dolphin is already open, it opens another window...what i want is to force dolphin to have only one instance
<EldonG> duh...misread ya.  my bad.
<shad_> i don't know if i'm clear...
<dobreic> rekonq is a pos
<dobreic> ive used konqueror forever and never seen too many crashes
<yofel> shad_: I can't find any dolphin setting for that, maybe konqueror has something like that though
<MrGizmo757> ronnoc:  this bug apparently is in QT. its causing the default paper size settings in Okular to change to a diffrent value then what is configured in cups. this is making the printer queue crash. you can set Okular back to Normal but the value wont stay. you have to change it every time.
<sithlord48> A4 paper size?
<shad_> thank you anyway, i'll look for other solutions ;)
<MrGizmo757> so problem figured out but not solved.  Oh Well! atleast i can Make it print now
<ronnoc> MrGizmo757: Too bad you had to use the proprietart software to do it, but yea. working right is always the important thing!
<ronnoc> *y
<MrGizmo757> yeah, We dont Like to say the P word around here. LOL!
<EldonG> So...anybody know where a good guide to Kubuntu might be located?  In .pdf, maybe?
<mrcogeo> Good question, wondering where a good "cheat card" for Kubuntu could be found...
<EldonG> Exactly what I need.  A cheat card...  :)
<mrcogeo> Welcome to the club. ;-)
<EldonG> lol
<EldonG> gotta be one somewhere...
<James147> mrcogeo: EldonG: kubuntu is far to complex for any cheatcard :)
<James147> ^^ if there is a spicific area you want to know more about there might be somehting ^^
<mrcogeo> Ok, how about a noob crowbar for migrating from GNU/Linux Ubuntu(tm)? :shrug:
<ronnoc>  for KDE there's userbase and KDE Forums, for Ubuntu there's tons of stuff out there :p
<ronnoc> and for a cheat card there's...Google lol
<mrcogeo> True, my GoogleFu needs a good work out.
<m477> how can i check if i have acceleration hardware on
<m477> ?
<EldonG> http://www.kubuntuguide.info/index.php/Kubuntuguide:Books/Kubuntuguide_Lucid_3-29-2011 looks good
<mrcogeo> Does indeed...we shall see...
<mrcogeo> Ty
<ronnoc> m477: System Settings > Desktop Effects. If they're on, the checkbox is checked
<EldonG> Ya betcha.
<m477> ronnoc: i dont have KDE also i have got older version, can i check it in other way?
<m477> but i run compiz
<ronnoc> m477: sorry I don't run Compiz since KDE has it's own desktop efects
<m477> oh
<James147> m477: glxinfo | grep rendering    will tell you if direct rendering is enabled
<m477> James147: thanks :)
<matias> Hola
<EldonG> 7 min to fully downloaded Lucid...yay.
<ronnoc> EldonG: heh
<new2net> EldonG: lupu?
<m477> i run .mkv p1080 and it lags very much, i have newest graphic drivers and gf 8600, why is it caused?
<sithlord48> what player? try another one if you can ..
<EldonG> Lupu...hmmm?  Lucid Lynx...
<shad_> m477: are you using vdpau?
<sithlord48> vlc is decent but i've  found out  you might have to fiddle w/ teh overlay settings
<m477> shad_: what is it?
<m477> vlc / mplayer
<shad_> try with smplayer
<shad_> vdpau is a library that allows you to use gpu acceleration in video decoding, but it works with proprietary nvidia drivers
<m477> smplayer?
<shad_> smplayer is a mplayer frontend
<m477> shad_: i have installed NVIDIA  binary xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<m477> what is frontend?
<moetunes> m477:  mplayer is a terminal application - smplayer gives you a window with buttons to control mplayer
<m477> so i use GNOME mplayer
<moetunes> in kde?
<m477> no i have gnome
<moetunes> k
<m477> mkv 720p works good
<m477> 1080p does mega lags
<m477> cpu 100% usage
<LINKSWORD2> OK, this is the weirdest problem that I've run into... My computer's screen randomly flashes and distorts the Kubuntu screen, then suddenly asks me to provide login info.
<LINKSWORD2> The entire screen becomes a command-line interface, and despite the fact that I provide the correct login info, it tells me the information is incorrect. I'm running 10.04 LTS on an old Compaq, and so far my only fix is to power off and reboot.
<EldonG> woohoo...TONS of upgrades...
<LINKSWORD2> Gah! I keep getting disconnected.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, could somebody please help me before I get disconnected again?
<DarkwingDuck> What you need?
<DarkwingDuck> Well, there he goes.
<new2net> heh... joking maybe?
<LINKSWORD2> This is gettin ridiculous.... Freaking disconnect.
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: What's the issue?
<LINKSWORD2> OK, this is the weirdest problem that I've run into... My computer's screen randomly flashes and distorts the Kubuntu screen, then suddenly asks me to provide login info.
<LINKSWORD2> The entire screen becomes a command-line interface, and despite the fact that I provide the correct login info, it tells me the information is incorrect. I'm running 10.04 LTS on an old Compaq, and so far my only fix is to power off and reboot.
<DarkwingDuck> You running desktop effects?
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: ^^
<LINKSWORD2> No, I'm only running basic Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> No, I'm only running basic Kubuntum DarkwingDuck
<LINKSWORD2> *kubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: When it happens again... go to terminal and type dmesg > dmesg.txt then copy the output of that into a pastebin (paste.kde.org) and paste that in the channel with the question.
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: that will give us a better understanding of what is going on.
<LINKSWORD2> Hold up...
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: until I see that I really don't know what is going on issues wise.
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: It sounds like either X is ending session for some reason
<DarkwingDuck> Or you are having hdw failure
<LINKSWORD2> Will it log the problem if the whole thing has crashed and only brings up a command line interface?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, dmesg logs from poweron
<DarkwingDuck> *power on
<LINKSWORD2> OK.
<LINKSWORD2> So it's dmesg > dmesg.txt ?
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: Sorry I can't do more right now
<DarkwingDuck> Yes,
<DarkwingDuck> That will output dmesg into dmesg.txt
<DarkwingDuck> Then you can copy that to a pastebin
<DarkwingDuck> and share that link so we can see.
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Does it happen often?
<LINKSWORD2> I feel inferior. I'm a KDE n00b
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, it does.
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: We were all there at one point. :)
<DarkwingDuck> Everyone starts at a n00b level then, learns.
<LINKSWORD2> I could say that Linus Torvald probably was not a n00b.
<DarkwingDuck> He had to learn unix at one point so, yeah he was. :)
<LINKSWORD2> ... Ouch. lol
<DarkwingDuck> :D It's a matter of perspective that's all.
<LINKSWORD2> At least we're not having to learn the old Unix architecture.
<DarkwingDuck> I did. :/
<LINKSWORD2> :o
<DarkwingDuck> That's where I started. That and DOS 2
<LINKSWORD2> ... I want a Mac. lol
<LINKSWORD2> I'm a long-time Windows user, but I got hooked on Macs in college.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, i did the mac thing a while.
<DarkwingDuck> But, I've settled with Linux
<DarkwingDuck> Best of all worlds
<LINKSWORD2> I had used a little Linux before, but not enough.
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<LINKSWORD2> It's funny that Macs use a basically proprietary version of Linux.
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<ubuntu> macs.. lol
<LINKSWORD2> ~.?
<ubuntu> its like linux for stupid people
<DarkwingDuck> Macs make really great hdw
<DarkwingDuck> ubuntu: be nice.
<ubuntu> hdw?
<ubuntu> hardware?
<DarkwingDuck> Hardware
<ubuntu> not really
<ubuntu> its worse and more expensive
<ubuntu> at my work, the majority of people use macs
<Thinkerer68> Macs?
<DarkwingDuck> How many macs have you owned?
<ubuntu> and in the past couple months, 4 macs have dropped dead
<ubuntu> 0 pcs
<LINKSWORD2> At least my IRC interface isn't randomly disconnecting now...
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: that's good.
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks
<Thinkerer68> #kubuntu-offtopic is pretty quiet right now  :-\
<ubuntu> the macs just drop dead and require mac store help
 * LINKSWORD2 starts up the Compaq and loads Kubuntu.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll stick to my thinkpads though.
<ubuntu> so basically.. more expensive, locked into a system, fail alot
<Thinkerer68> #kubuntu-offtopic is pretty quiet right now  :-\
<DarkwingDuck> IBM/Lenovo makes some solid systems
<ubuntu> but hey, u get that "Mac" vibe
<ubuntu> and can go to starbucks
<ubuntu> and pretend ur awesome
<Thinkerer68> #kubuntu-offtopic is pretty quiet right now  :-\
<LINKSWORD2> Thinkerer68: WTF?
<DarkwingDuck> Thinkerer68: is there a reason you are repeating yourself?
<James147> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<James147> ^^ hes hinting at that :)
<ubuntu> i didnt join this channel on purpose, it auto joined as i loaded up the kubuntu cd to install... hehe
<Thinkerer68> yeah, but I was trying to be more subtle  :P
<ubuntu> i just found myself in here
<ubuntu> and chimed in on macs
<LINKSWORD2> Have any of you guys had problems with Kubuntu regarding web browsers?
<m477> it is good idea to instal drivers form nvidia.com? if i have in repo juz 185 ver?
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: Meaning?
<ubuntu> problems such as?
<DarkwingDuck> Rekonq is a little funny at times. I use Google Chrome
<ubuntu> id stick with firefox
<LINKSWORD2> When I got Kubuntu running and connected to the internet, I installed Firefox and Google Chrome.
<DarkwingDuck> firefix chews more RAM
<ubuntu> i always go back to ff after trying different
<ubuntu> true DarkwingDuck
<LINKSWORD2> I wonder if I should kill off Firefox, in that case.
<ubuntu> especially doing facebook webdevelopment.. its insane, like 1gb used up with 4 tabs open
<ubuntu> firebug open
<ubuntu> but no browser can beat its webdev tools
<DarkwingDuck> And with my kubuntu devel work online I normally have around 15 tabs open
<ubuntu> so the ram leak is worth it
<DarkwingDuck> Meh...
<LINKSWORD2> Considering that my machine barely has 1GB of RAM, I don't have too much room to talk.
<ubuntu> i have 8gb of ram on both computers
<ubuntu> so i guess i should mention that
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> its not a big deal
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: Yeah, I dont' have to worry, I have enough to go around too
<LINKSWORD2> It's a POS old Compaq.
<DarkwingDuck> I've been there.
<DarkwingDuck> It was a miricle I got this one.
<LINKSWORD2> Whatchya got?
<ubuntu> i dont think its the browsers leaking memory tbh
<ubuntu> i think its teh webpages
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<ubuntu> doing crazy ajax requests and stuff
<ubuntu> looping out of control
<ubuntu> facebook especially
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LINKSWORD2> Haha!
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: ThinkPad W700
<DarkwingDuck> It's abeast but, awesome for a dev laptop
<DarkwingDuck> *a beast
<LINKSWORD2> If I were to choose, I think I would use ASUS for their laptops.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll never leave ThinkPad
<LINKSWORD2> As a system hardware tech, I've worked on nearly everything from the ground up.
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<LINKSWORD2> I've actually told a guy to put a shotgun to an HP because it was so badly messed up.
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> Any aspiring how to writers in here?
<DarkwingDuck> For Kubuntu?
<LINKSWORD2> And unfortunately, HP owns a dozen of the smaller companies now, like Compaq, Gateway, E-Machine and although I'm not sure, I'm thinking they also own Toshiba.
<Guest96247> guys how can i control my screen brightness i'm on a sony-vaio vpc
<DarkwingDuck> Guest96247: Does the function on screen buttons work?
<DarkwingDuck> s/screen/keyboard
<Guest96247> nope :(
<DarkwingDuck> Guest96247: Gimme a sec
<Guest96247> sure :)
<LINKSWORD2> Guest96247: I've worked on a couple of Vaio's before. They've got an odd way of going about things sometimes. I assume that you're using the Fn key and F5/F6, correct?
<LINKSWORD2> .... Disconnected again. Blast this!
<DarkwingDuck> Guest96247: The battery applet in teh sys trey. Right Click > Power Save Settings > Power Profiles to set manually.
<Guest96247> ok
<Guest96247>  lemme try
<LINKSWORD2> .... Duh. I forgot about that.
<Guest96247> LINKSWORD yes thats right
<LINKSWORD2> Ok
<DarkwingDuck> Guest96247: It's an "F" series with propriatary drivers?
<LINKSWORD2> Well, give DarkwingDuck's suggestion a try.
<LINKSWORD2> If it does use proprietary drivers, it'll be a royal pain to deal with. Contact Sony. (And be prepared for a long wait on the phone.)
<DarkwingDuck> Nope.
<DarkwingDuck> If he does then here is the work around. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Laptop/Sony/Vaio/FSeries/Natty#LCD
<LINKSWORD2> ... Oh. lol
<DarkwingDuck> sony_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Laptop/Sony/Vaio/FSeries/Natty#LCD  <-- If the Vaio is an "F" series this should work.
<sony_> nope it doesn't work just tried it and it's not an f series it's a vpc-cw15 fn
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<EldonG> Ok...now I have MountISO...but how do I use it?  :p
<EldonG> hello?
<sony_> brb
<DarkwingDuck> EldonG: You are trying to figure out how to use MountISO?
<DarkwingDuck> EldonG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<multipass> hey, whats the best way to get a "quick launch"
<EldonG> yes
<EldonG> Thanks!  :0
<EldonG> :)
<LINKSWORD2> I hate getting disconnected like this....
<multipass> does 11.04 automatically install my nvidia driver?
<Thinkerer68> WTF?!? I have a file on my hard disk with a modification date of 2037-12-31  O_o
<multipass> are u also looking for john connor?
<sony_> haha rofl
<DarkwingDuck> multipass: No, you need to use the additional drivers from KMenu > Applications > System > Additional Drivers
<multipass> this driver is activated but not currently in use... wait what?
<multipass> it has the green light
<EldonG> Gah...I have an ISO mounted...how can I now see it?  Sorry...3 days into Linux.  :p
<w0lfie> hey guys and girls. i'm hitting the bug documented at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/681535. the report says the bug is fixed but there are a number of people, including myself, who don't see any difference and still can't install grub
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 681535 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Auto-detection of a filesystem of /dev/md0 failed." [High,Fix released]
<DarkwingDuck> w0lfie: Comment on the bug stating that it didn't fix.
<DarkwingDuck> w0lfie: the bug squad will catch it.
<EldonG> nvm...found it...
<Magnusson> has anyone ever made a kde icon theme? or know any resources to point me in a direction to learn how?
<w0lfie> DarkwingDuck: cool, will do
<new2net> I finally got that sound issue fixed up
<new2net> when i use apt-get install <foo>, how do I uninstall <foo> now?
<ooki2day> hi
<ooki2day> how I can disable fullscreen? all apps running in fullscreen
<vbgunz> I'm a bit burnt. I added several lcd weather station plasma widgets to my panel and I can't remove them... I think I added 4 or 5 of them and they're cascaded in the corner... how in the world do I remove them?
<ooki2day> unlock widgets
<ooki2day> do this, and remove
<vbgunz> sorry. yeah, I unlocked them but I can neither grab them to move them or right click for a menu to remove them.... they're like a bad case of the herpes right now
<ooki2day> vbgunz: right-click on desktop, unlock widgets
<vbgunz> fml. I can't believe this. I think I have 5 lcd weather station widgets and I can't do a damn thing about them short of just restarting my panel from scratch.
<vbgunz> found and destroyed the offending widget through ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc here. had to stop plasma but it worked.
<DarkwingDuck> vbgunz: right click on desktop and click "Unlock Widgets"
<DarkwingDuck> NM
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry, Forgot to hit enter before
<erik333> How do i get CDs to mount to /mnt/cdrom as well as /mnt/<CDLABEL>? i.e. some daemon type thing seems to do this these days, but i don't know where the config file might be
<erik333>  /mnt/<CDLABEL> is a bit tedious for wine :P
<erik333> ups /media/<cdlabel> not /mnt/<cdlabel>
<multipass> hey, how come kde can alt tab out of fullscreen opengl apps, and gnome cant?
<Usipeus> Guys, I can't change the brightness...I have 10.10
<Usipeus> not with the power management thing, and I also tried /proc/acpi/video/GFX0 and the brightness files all say <not supported>
<Usipeus> help? :D
<Usipeus> and my computer is one of these http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668585.php
<valorie> mine has screen brightness keys up on the f row
<valorie> you might check there
<valorie> f7 and f8 here
<Usipeus> valorie: for mine, it's fn + uparrow, downarrow and they don't work
<multipass> hmm, i cant get my keyboard special buttons to work for music players, play, pause, etc
<multipass> it works fine in gnome
<multipass> do i need to do anything special here?
<Usipeus> well, brightness problem temporarily fixed by using a monitor...
<Usipeus> thanks for your help guys
<valorie> multipass: I've not done anything special in kubuntu
<valorie> and they all Just Work
<valorie> fn + up and down don't work here
<valorie> although the KDE shortcuts can probably be set
<valorie> btw, I'm a woman, not a guy
<Graf_Westerholt> *g*
<valorie> we have all kinds here on the Internet
<valorie> :-)
<dan__> Valorie:  was it you that was having sync problems with yer android?
<valorie> I didn't try to sync
<valorie> I was trying to transfer some songs to it from Amarok
<Dan_L> and you couldn't get it to find the drive?
<valorie> I should try again -- new Kubuntu, new KDE, and new Amarok versions
<Dan_L> I had weird amarok/android problems today
<valorie> no, it started, but never finished
<valorie> stopped for no reason I could see
<valorie> so I'll start somewhere else -- could be a song title the 'droid doesn't like, or something
<Dan_L> ut oh.
<Dan_L> Anybody else getting an error message when they try to check for updates from kpackageit?
<valorie> that's a good idea -- thanks for reminding me
<Dan_L> E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main amd64 Packages
<Dan_L> 404 Not Found
<Dan_L> that sounds like a 'server down' kinda problem
<valorie> launchpad is just timing out
<valorie> off for lunch, perhaps
<valorie> I usually use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<valorie> quicker
<Dan_L> Just from the terminal?
<Dan_L> I'm just having bad computer luck today
<Dan_L> I'm cheating on firefox4 with opera.  I have no idea why.
<valorie> yes, from the terminal
<valorie> with sudo, of course
<valorie> I used to love opera
<valorie> then it seemed to stop improving
<valorie> I'm pretty sure that using another browser isn't considered cheating
<valorie> at least in a court of law
<valorie> :-)
<Dan_L> FFX3 started to work my nerves.  So I switched to opera.  and then ffx4 came out and I'm splitting time.
<Dan_L> And here's the weird thing:
<Dan_L> Operamo = fennec * 15
<Dan_L> Seriously.
<Dan_L> Opera Mobile kicks the crap out of firefox mobile.
<Dan_L> And since roughly 30% of my web browsing takes place on my phone and I'm not going to spend the time syncing two web browsers at home......
<valorie> piffle, the same thing is happening, with the same error message: Malformed URL
<Graf_Westerholt> [06:45:26] <Dan_L> Anybody else getting an error message when they try to check for updates from kpackageit?  ⇐  works fine here.
<preecher> reinstalling kubuntu for the 8th time in the last 5 days- ive tryd to like unity and it just doesnt cut my rug & believe it or not kubuntu seems to be noticeable faster on my end
<Dan_L> Preecher,  welcome to the darkside:0
<preecher> Dan_L thx
<Dan_L> You're never going back, so don't worry:)
<Dan_L> Graf_Westerhol:  natty, right?
<preecher> yea
<valorie> not the dark side!
<valorie> BLUE side
<valorie> woooo, progress this time
<Thrik> hey kubunters
<preecher> Thrik hey
<Dan_L> blue side is right.
<Dan_L> I messed with ubuntu in the vbox agian today.
<Dan_L> colors are baaaaaaad
<preecher> s in good bad or just bad
<Graf_Westerholt> Dan_L: 11.04. Is that Natty?
<Dan_L> yup
<Dan_L> So something is weird.  Valorie is getting it, I'm getting it.  You're not.
<Graf_Westerholt> No, I am not getting it.
<Graf_Westerholt> Maybe somewhere a connection?
<Dan_L> I'm sure there's some regional routing that goes on too?
<Dan_L> Whereabouts are you?
<Graf_Westerholt> Germany.
<Dan_L> aha!
<Dan_L> I am not.
<Dan_L> Valorie:  whereabouts are you?
<Graf_Westerholt> Dan_L, Sweden?
<Dan_L> No.  The US.  But I wish I were in sweden:)
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> [07:23:15] [Whois] Dan_L is online via lindbohm.freenode.net (Stockholm, Sweden).
<Dan_L> Well that's weird.  I'm in Chicago.
<Dan_L> Maybe we've been annexed.
<valorie> I live south of Seattle, Washington state, USA
<Graf_Westerholt> I was just gust that. ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> *guess
<pjpj_> hello, does anyone here know if you can make private browsing the default in rekonq?
<DarkriftX> Graf_Westerholt: the server he is on is lindbohm.freenode.net, that is not his ISP
<Dan_L> In other words, it rains in Valorie land quite a bit.
<valorie> tonight, for SURE
<valorie> it was sunny today, though
<Dan_L> We're getting hit over here right now
<Dan_L> It's like 45 degrees
<c2tarun> whenever I play videos on my laptop after sometimes video starts freezing for few seconds and then resume, I tried many players but its freezing in all of them.
<valorie> c2tarun: have you thought of running them from the console, and watching the output when the freeze happens?
<S4L> Hello, using Plasma Netbook on a netbook I just bought -- having a hell of a lot of trouble figuring out how to put an application icon on the Search and Launch page... specifically, I want to put something up next to System Settings and Dolphin
<S4L> but, it's not letting me do a simple drag
<valorie> S4L: you might have the widgets locked
<valorie> once you unlock them
<valorie> you should be able to right-click and drag
<valorie> or slow click and drag, I can't recall
<S4L> I can't seem to find any way to unlock them, or even know if they're locked or not. This is sooo much different from the good old desktop KDE that I don't even know what I'm doing :-(
<valorie> do you see the curled icon, that looks like a cashew?
<valorie> if not, they are locked
<valorie> and you should be able to right-click on any empty area, including the desktop
<valorie> and unlock widgets
<LINKSWORD2> Hello again DarkwingDuck. I hope you'll allow me to ask your help again.
<S4L> valorie: All I've got on right click is run command, add widgets, lock screen, leave
<S4L> working on a picture to show what I'm trying to do....
<valorie> ok
<LINKSWORD2> GIMP FTW
<valorie> I'm not much of an expert, but I've found KDE4 to be very easy to use
<LINKSWORD2> I agree very much, valorie
<LINKSWORD2> On the other hand, I have run into a particularly crazy issue...
<S4L> valorie: http://debtsucksblog.com/randomhostedimages/snapshot1.png
<S4L> so, I've typed in "pyroom" which gives me that "Run pyroom" button. All I want to do is to put the derned thing up next to Dolphin so that it's always there
<tbp> hello, kubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my atheros wireless from my acer 5050-3205 notebook, any suggetstions?
<valorie> well, I'll tell you waht works for me -- just drag the damn thing to where you want it
<valorie> and when it asks, say "put icon here" or whatever it is
<LINKSWORD2> I need to know how to find the dmesg file's location.
<valorie> you have to get the app running first
<gennro> valorie
<gennro> : hi
<valorie> oh, you have the netbook version
<S4L> thats the problem, it asks no such thing, I drag it up there, it makes room like it wants to put it up there, but then it disappears when I release
<valorie> I've not worked much with that
<valorie> ugh
<S4L> ugh indeed
<jxjl> Is there any way, how to add classical MenuBar to rekonq? When I am using global menu I can see it, but in classic kde there is only chrome like menu
<valorie> when you right-click in there, what sort of options do you have?
<valorie> in rekonq I think it's the wrench icon which is settings
<valorie> sec
<tbp> do you guys know?
<S4L> on right click -- run command, add widgets, lock screen, leave
<LINKSWORD2> GAH!!! This is killing me!
<S4L> as is this :-D something like pyroom is the main reason I got a netbook, so I can get some writing done wherever
<S4L> I learned something -- any other, preinstalled app (or even Chrome) that shows up in the navigation without searching, I can drag up there... it's just things I search for that I can't
<Rasperin> Hey guys, I've installed kubuntu 11.04 on two computers so far and the installer keeps hanging at 74%
<valorie> s4l, I would ask on the forum -- either kubuntuforum, or kde forum, depending on what you prefer
<Rasperin> has anyone run into this issue? (32bit PAE)
<S4L> valorie: thanks anyway for your help, but holy crap I finally got it
<valorie> do tell!
<S4L> went in to the office nav, where all the Libre stuff is, and Pyroom was actually in there -- wasn't expecting it to magically know it was an officey type app, neeever thought to look
<S4L> what a silly goose
<valorie> great!
<valorie> yes, the menus are pretty good
<S4L> I've spent about 2 hours trying to figure this out
<valorie> much better at updating than they used to be
<Rasperin> :(
<LINKSWORD2> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LINKSWORD2> I need to find out how to locate the dmesg.txt file.
<valorie> !dmsg
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: welcome back
<valorie> ignorant bot
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks, DarkwingDuck
<valorie> we should teach it about dmsg
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: If you did the command I told you to it should be in your home/$USER folder
<LINKSWORD2> All righty, let me log on and see if I can find it.
<Graf_Westerholt> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<valorie> oops
<valorie> my bad spelling
<LINKSWORD2> Owned. lol
<LINKSWORD2> Do you mind chatting one-on-one, DarkwingDuck?
<valorie> sorry ubbottu
<DarkwingDuck> hey valorie
<valorie> hey DarkwingDuck
<valorie> I'm still catching up with streams
<valorie> that I missed
<DarkwingDuck> I'm condensing and trying to build ToDos
<tbp> no wire? :/
<tbp> no wireless
<tbp> :/
<Rasperin> One other question, have any of you been able to get an EVGA UV+ device for usb third monitor support to work? (Another name would be Display Link).
<valorie> tbp, what do you mean?
 * valorie 's wireless works great
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<tbp> valorie: i can't make my wireless work
<tbp> i wanteed to try wicd to see if it works
<tbp> but it doesn't download by apt-get
<Rasperin> tbp does ifconfig see the device?
<valorie> well, my advice: download it before you get rid of networkmanager
 * valorie did it the opposite way one time
<valorie> duh!
<LINKSWORD2> LOL
<Rasperin> jumping in a bit late I know, but tbp what are you trying to do and what do you know?
<tbp> Rasperin: i don't know if the network manager recognizes the wireless atheros card
<LINKSWORD2> And now, the ultimate failure. GIMP isn't installing.
<tbp> i wanted to install wicd
<tbp> to see if makes the wireless card work
<valorie> !wireless | tbp
<ubottu> tbp: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> those can be pretty useful
<Rasperin> tbp does ifconfig see wlan0?
<Rasperin> I know it's a stupid question, but it's the first step, followed by (if yes) right clicking on the desktop, add widget, network manager (search for network) and that will get you the default UI (which honestly is pretty good)
<valorie> yes indeed
<valorie> the widget rules
<valorie> AND it doesn't work well if wicd is installed
<valorie> so it's worthwhile to get it working if possible
<valorie> and it's nearly always possible
<gennro> very
<Rasperin> AH
<Rasperin> !!!
<valorie> ?
<Rasperin> LiveCD detected my multimonitor display, I then installed it and now it doesn't see my second monitor :(
<gennro> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Rasperin> oh wait, it installed nvida and nvidia apparently doesn't auto detect monitors (ghey)
 * LINKSWORD2 Sigh. Now all I've gotta do is rip a collection of 70-odd CD's onto Kubuntu.
<Rasperin> uh, why is there no xorg.conf in /etc/X11?
<guido> Hi
<Guest49628> I need some help, please.
<valorie> !ask | Guest49628
<ubottu> Guest49628: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest49628> Thanks :-). Im trying to install sis mirage 3 drivers
<Guest49628> Is there any Xorg.conf file to edit?
<valorie> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !x.org
<valorie> eh
<valorie> well, afaik, there is no x.org/conf file by default
<Guest49628> I got a driver working on Ubuntu 10.10
<valorie> however, if you create one, it will be heeded
<valorie> best way to install drivers is using jockey-kde
<valorie> !jockey
<valorie> piffle
<valorie> !drivers
<valorie> ubottu, what DO you know?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> !driver
<valorie> grrrr
<Guest49628> So, I will be able to "load" the *.so file?
<valorie> I suggest following the x/conf URL above
<valorie> I know little beyond what I've told you
<Guest49628> I were able to install drivers and modify hardware settings on Gnome Ubuntu
<valorie> right
<valorie> we both use jockey
<valorie> jockey-kde is the command for us
<Guest49628> Yes i tried but it doesn't work.
<valorie> by "doesn't work", what do you mean?
<Guest49628> The thing is that SiS mirage3 is really hard to get to work
<Guest49628> It took me a week to make it work on Gnome
<Guest49628> And i came to KDE because there is a driver wich supports 3d acceleration
<Guest49628> :?
<gennro> ?
<Guest49628> Where is Xorg.conf file located on kubuntu'
<gennro> ?
<Graf_Westerholt> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Guest49628> .-.
<Graf_Westerholt> Guest49628 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest49628> It doesn't exist.
<gennro> it sure doesn't
<Guest49628> ?
<Guest49628> Oh im really sorry.
<Guest49628> I didn't knew this is a 11.04 support channel, sorry for bothering.
<valorie> Guest49628: we help everyone we can
<valorie> it is not exclusively for any particular version
<Guest49628> Well, im really desperate.
<Graf_Westerholt> Guest49628, how did you install the driver?
<Guest49628> You mean on Gnome?
<Guest49628> Well, just copying the sis driver to a folder and then modifying xorg.conf manually
<Graf_Westerholt> Konsole or KDE?
<Graf_Westerholt> And KDE is not working?
<Graf_Westerholt> But Gnome do?
<Guest49628> At KDE I can't find xorg.conf
<Graf_Westerholt> But you wrote there is no xorg.conf
<Graf_Westerholt> But you modified xorg.conf
<Guest49628> Well, i can do "sudo xedit /etx/X11/Xorg.conf" and the file is empty
<Graf_Westerholt> But you modified xorg.conf?
<Guest49628> On Ubuntu 10.10 not Kubuntu
<Graf_Westerholt> That is the same.
<Guest49628> I'm suspecting that the file might be hidden on this version
<Graf_Westerholt> Ubuntu is with Gnome, Kubuntu with KDE.
<Guest49628> Right
<Graf_Westerholt> You can change Gnome and KDE on your system.
<Graf_Westerholt> Or XFE or whatever.
<Guest49628> You mean, by using the same procedure
<Guest49628> ?
<Graf_Westerholt> Same system.
<Graf_Westerholt> It is the same. :)
<Guest49628> I got them on separate partitions :/
<valorie> I told you earlier, Guest49628, that the file doesn't exist by default
<valorie> but that you can create it
<valorie> so just copy what you had working
<Graf_Westerholt> Guest49628, you do not have to.
<Guest49628> Oh i see! LEt me test it :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Install both Gnome and Kubuntu on one system and you can swith between them.
<Guest49628> The thing is. That SiS is not compatible with linux. I mean this laptop could run 3d games and HD movies
<Guest49628> Gnome has no drivers, my only hope is KDE. If i get 3d to work here Gnome will die :-P
<Graf_Westerholt> The driver is for x. Both Gnome and KDE use x. Or is that wrong?
<acid> it's not
<Guest49628> These drivers are not made by the vendor.
<Guest49628> And it seems that the only 3d driver doesn't work on Gnome
<Guest49628> Wait a minute
<Guest49628> Im really confused now. There is a file xorg.conf.d and looks quite like xorg.conf in gnome
<Guest99767> Thanks all for helping.
<Guest99767> Now I realise that Linux user are same as Windows
<valorie> well, many of use used to be or are win users
<valorie> in fact, kde runs on windows
<valorie> kubuntu doesn't, of course
<mole_> 11.04 has ruined my life
<valorie> what happened, mole?
 * valorie has been very happy with 11.04
<valorie> except that my headphone jack isn't working
 * Graf_Westerholt agrees with valorie. :)
<Peace-> mole_: ?
<Graf_Westerholt> Hey, Peace-!
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: hey
<mole_> i have it installed in 4 boxes
<mole_> and it wrecked all of them
<mole_> if i'm not kill -9 kded4 it's full out hardlocking sysreq+b
<mole_> the generic kernel tanks 2/4 instantly
<mole_> kwin tanking takes down my network cause of network manager
<mole_> shit's fucked up
<jussi> !wtf | mole_
<ubottu> mole_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Peace-> mole_: could you test a trick ?
<mole_> definitely
<Peace-> mole_: systemsettings  notification
<mole_> i aint bitchin fo nuttin
<jussi> mole_: once again, please keep the language polite.
<Peace-> disable them all
<mole_> done on my desktop
<mole_> i will do all of them when i hit them up
<mole_> it's embarassing working on a project and your comp bricks cause of kubuntu
<Peace-> mole_: well kded4 i guess is an issue of kde
<Peace-> not of canonical kernel
<mole_> whatever
<mole_> i'm rattled it sucks so much still
<valorie> mole, do the computers run with the liveCD/USB?
<mole_> nope
<multipass> anyone know the packages i need to get iphone4 regcognized so i can access the root folders?
<mole_> i just rooted my atrix using kubuntu
<mole_> and wrote my first android app still
<mole_> throw your iphone away
<multipass> id rather have an android
<multipass> but thats beyond the point
<mole_> android 2.2.1 cat /etc/lsb-release = ubuntu 9.04
<multipass> lol
<mole_> pretty dope
<multipass> ubuntu 11.04 had iphone4 finally working
<mole_> i just wish kubuntu 11.04 didn't suck hard
<valorie> mole_: you may as well suggest that you throw away 4 computers
<multipass> but now i see kubuntu 11.04 dosnt
<valorie> we're here to help everyone
<valorie> again,
<valorie> mole, do the computers run with the liveCD/USB?
<mole_> can't the rich dood who owns it who went to space pay some money and fix this piece of junk
<mole_> ?
<valorie> excuse me?
<valorie> he provides these resources to us for free
<valorie> if you want his support, that's available for a fee
<valorie> don't insult us, your fellow users
<mole_> call u tell i'm choke that dist-upgrade that nags you ever 20 mins ruins your life?
<Graf_Westerholt> mole_, feel free to use MS Windows or Mac OS.
<mole_> can't
<mole_> i don't mean to be dissin' i'm just bringing awareness to the state of affairs
<mole_> in the 12 years of running kde, this is the worst
<valorie> mole, do the computers run with the liveCD/USB?
<mole_> never
<mole_> well one
<valorie> then why did you install the distro?
<mole_> i have a atom 510 runing xbmc live cd
<mole_> that's based on ubutu
<valorie> that's the purpose of it, to check it out
<mole_> i've been running it since forware
<mole_> forever
<valorie> ok
<mole_> i'm just saying it's getting worse and worse
<multipass> any idea if ifuse would help me get access to my iphones root folder?
<valorie> so is there an old liveCD which will work for you?
<valorie> !ifuse
<mole_> i'm into testing current
<mole_> especially since computer nags constantly to upgrade
<mole_> so i did
<valorie> nag, LOL
<mole_> 1/4 computers sitll operates "okay"
<Graf_Westerholt> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<valorie> the LTS never nags
<mole_> i know
<valorie> some of use here use 11.04 and are happy with it
<valorie> some choose not to upgrade for various reasons
<mole_> oh i'm sure it would have never released unlessed it worked on a computer or 2
<valorie> it's all based on individual choice
<valorie> so the question is, what do you do now?
<valorie> the old ISOs are all still available, if you don't have liveCDs around
<valorie> I suggest rolling back to the last release you liked
<valorie> esp. an LTS one
<mole_> it's a toss up
<valorie> such as 10.04
<mole_> u need current version of all apps
<mole_> butttt
<valorie> you can always try out the news ones in a VM
<mole_> the infrastructure is crashing
<mole_> i already run 5 vm's
<mole_> i have limitted ram
<mole_> base system needs to not suck
<valorie> well, it doesn't suck for me
<mole_> lucky
<valorie> but every distro won't work on every machine
<valorie> so find what works best for each
<valorie> and use that
<mole_> nah
<mole_> the kernel they are shipping is just bad times
<mole_> and kde4 needs tonnes of work
<multipass> why?
<mole_> before it's usable
<mole_> multipass: crashes out
<multipass> ive noticed a few programs crashing i guess
<multipass> not too bad though
<multipass> ubuntu seems more stable
<multipass> try that?
<valorie> the only thing that crashes for me is plasma, and it always reloads itself
<multipass> so far its crashed using foobnix and mangler
<giovanni> buongiorno
<Guest663> ho un problema con il dispositivo bluetooth integrato del mio computer qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<alien_66> hello everybody, I'd need help with kubuntu 11.04 thanks
<valorie> !ask | alien_66
<ubottu> alien_66: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Graf_Westerholt> !it | Guest663
<Guest663> buongiorno ho un problema con il dispositivo bluetooth integrato del mio computer qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<ubottu> Guest663: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alien_66> kde is broken after upgrading from kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04. I log in correctly with kdm but the plasma desktop doesn' work. Any idea?
<Graf_Westerholt> alien_66, I would create a test user and log in with this user.
<alien_66> Graf_Westerholt already done same problem
<gionny123> hello i have a problem with the bluetooth on my computer anybody can give me a hand?
<Graf_Westerholt> !details | gionny123
<ubottu> gionny123: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gionny123> ok I have a HP Pavilion dv5 card with integrated Bluetooth, have recently switched to ubuntu with great happiness, these days I decided to switch to kubuntu, but I have a problem with the hardware that is not recognized
<Graf_Westerholt> gionny123, did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup ?
<gionny123> you've already tried these steps but to no avail, the problem is that the hardware is not recognized
<gionny123> [sudo] password for giovanni:
<gionny123> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<gionny123> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<gionny123> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<gionny123> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto &&
<FloodBotK1> gionny123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gionny123> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto apt-get
<gionny123> scusate stavo facendo vedere cosa mi risponde il sistema ai comandi che mi avete consigliato.
<gionny123> sorry to see what I was doing the system responds to commands that I have recommended.
<Graf_Westerholt> gionny123 do you think I can understand it?
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: xD it was italian i guess
<Peace-> *he was
<Graf_Westerholt> Of course it was. But I do not speak italian.
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: ahahaahhah
<Peace-> !it | Graf_Westerholt
<ubottu> Graf_Westerholt: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry?
<Peace-> !de | Graf_Westerholt
<ubottu> Graf_Westerholt: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: next time you can use that bot
<Graf_Westerholt> I did.
<Graf_Westerholt> What do you mean?
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: oh i have seen now
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: sorry
<Peace-> no nothing :)
<Graf_Westerholt> k
<tdn> Where do I get Kubuntu 10.10 alternate amd64 iso? I can only find non-alternative. However, this does not support encrypted rootfs. PLEASE help. I just installed 11.04, but it does not work at all. Cannot even boot up and show me graphics.
<moetunes> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Peace-> tdn: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<Peace-> tdn: CTRL F  alternate
<tdn> Peace-, I cannot see it.
<tdn> Only the 11.04
<tdn> Peace-, I can see the hash, but not the download link for 10.10 amd alternate
<tdn> Actually I cannot even see the hash. The hash is for 10.04
<tdn> Can you help me fix 11.04?
<Peace-> tdn: ... -.- http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/11.04/
<tdn> Peace-, please, I do not want 11.04 but 10.10
<Peace-> tdn: have you a brain ? http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<tdn> Thanks. I could not find it on kubuntu website. No need to be rude.
<Peace-> tdn: you right on the webpage there is not
<Peace-> tdn: sorry
<tdn> Of course, it would be nice if I do not HAVE to reinstall. Do you know if there is any easy way to fix 11.04?
<OerHeks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<tdn>  OerHeks yeah, found it. Thanks.
<OerHeks> yw
<magepsycho> hello guys
<magepsycho> internet connection not working in kubuntu
<magepsycho> anybody can help me to connect to internet
<Graf_Westerholt> !details | magepsycho
<ubottu> magepsycho: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<magepsycho> i added a dsl account from Network management
<magepsycho> but that account is not being listed in the list
<magepsycho> any idea ubottu
<magepsycho> i want to use kubuntu .. and i am really pissed off with the internet connection issue
<magepsycho> http://tech-buzz.net/2006/07/26/how-to-access-internet-dsl-using-kubuntu-ubuntu/
<magepsycho> will this help?
<claviceps_> hi, does someone know of a repository which still has kuickshow?
<new2net> why kubuntu installer no work T_T
<new2net> why kubuntu installer no work T_T  "The installer encountered an error copying the files to your HD... i/o err" The iso md5 matched :( what did I do wrong?
<MaximLevitsky> anybody knows how to make systray work with compiz?
<Graf_Westerholt> new2net, did you check your RAM for errors?
<new2net> well... i ran memtest86 not even a week ago
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<new2net> Graf_Westerholt: and it passed
<Graf_Westerholt> Maybe error at the CD?
<new2net> Graf_Westerholt: heh... well I have a HD w/ the ISO (w/ the correct md5)... how would I install it from the iso instead of the liveCD... is there a guide maybe?  Probably just 1 line of bash
<Graf_Westerholt> new2net I have no idea.
<Graf_Westerholt> new2net You can install it on HD from USB-Flash-Stick.
<new2net> Graf_Westerholt: I know, someone even made an idiot proof installer to do that. Didn't work :(
<Graf_Westerholt> „Didn't work“ is not usefull
<new2net> I/O error...   The ISO I used to install kubuntu to the USB drive is fine. The HD is fine because it failed on 3/3 HDs and they didn't all go bad. I ran memtest86 recently. I'm using the USB drive right now... It said  "I/O error" - no stacktrace .... i agree that isn't useful
<Graf_Westerholt> new2net Do you have a second PC to test?
<new2net> yup
<Graf_Westerholt> You can install the HD in the second PC, try to install Kubuntu and reinstall the HD.
<new2net> completely different processor architecture... sounds like trouble
<Graf_Westerholt> ok :)
<slinker1> actually should work fine
<Graf_Westerholt> What CPUs do you have?
<Graf_Westerholt> Or did you try the alternate installer?
<mwnn> hi, how can switch to the netbook interface?
<BajK> is it  just me or is Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.0 so much quicker than KDE 4.5 on 10.10? :D
<new2net> phenom2 and who knows what this old one is...  x86, was fun like 8 years ago and worth about $6 now
<misha> from rus&
<misha> &
<Graf_Westerholt> mwnn, I think install ubuntu-netbook paket.
<misha> on kubuntu kde 4.6?
<Graf_Westerholt> Is there kubuntu-netbook too?
<mwnn> Graf_Westerholt: yes, just found it
<Graf_Westerholt> ok :)
<misha> aa
<misha> aa
<Graf_Westerholt> ubuntu, kubuntu… who cares? :D
<new2net> Graf_Westerholt: I have not tried an alternate installer yet. Do you have any in mind?
<erny> ciao
<Graf_Westerholt> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<new2net> :)
<tdn> I have just installed kubuntu 11.04, when I start up, it says: error: no video mode activated
<tdn> So nothing happens. I beleive it is already in grub it fails.
<tdn> What to do?
<Graf_Westerholt> tdn Do you have a shell?
<Graf_Westerholt> tdn, I found this: comment out "#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480" in der "/etc/default/grub"
<Graf_Westerholt> "sudo update-grub" & Reboot
<tdn> Graf_Westerholt, no, but if I select recovery mode in grub, I get a shell.
<tdn> Graf_Westerholt, it is already commented out.
<tdn> by defautl'
<Graf_Westerholt> tdn, maybe activating can help.
<tdn> trying
<tdn> Really bad that deafult does not work.
<tdn> Many users could not even get a shell
<tdn> Graf_Westerholt, just tried the above. Same result. Same error.
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<tdn> What to do?
<Graf_Westerholt> Do not know.
<new2net> Graf_Westerholt: K now that I have the alt/ ISO, can I just burn it to a DVD using K3b then boot from it (and hopefully install to a HD)?
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes. As ISO, not as file, of course :)
<new2net> oh 696.4MB, its almost as if the developers knew I wouldn't be able to find a DVD
<new2net> Graf_Westerholt: hopefully I see you on the other side. Thanks again
<miko> hi there
<miko> so how does this work?
<natman> :miko you just post questions or comments
<ArchangelSe7en> natman, he's gone
<sujith_h> Hi all, when I tried the broadcom driver from http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php, I can see the wlan0 interface. But when I do "iwlist scan" it says, "wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down"
<natman> ::ArchangelSe7en oo thanks
<ArchangelSe7en> yw
<sujith_h> May I know what could be the reason for that? Because the broadcom driver (wl.ko) is successfully compiled and loaded.
<sujith_h> I use kubuntu 11.04
<lcb> hello fellows. Happy anniversary to everyone!
<lcb> It makes today exactly 1 year that in 2010 was the 15th day of May. Congratulations!
<ArchangelSe7en> ?
<ArchangelSe7en> and what was in May 15 last year
<lcb> exactly one year ago
<lcb> aren't you happy?
<lcb> hehehehe
<dan__> Yes.  Indeed LCB>
<dan_l> I remember may 15 2010.
<lcb> :)
<lcb> see..... at least one person remembers today is an anniversary ;)
<ArchangelSe7en> wasnt here a year ago , so I couldnt possibly remember
<lcb> is kind of Christmas for most of ppl. everyday should be Christmas.
<lcb> everyday when i lok at the mirror i say: wow, today is exactly one year from last - and i still recognize myself :o
<lcb> lok/look
<lcb> so that makes me happy
<lcb> lol
<kubu2> lcb: thanks for the chuckles
<lcb> :)
<lcb> just to break some ices(s) :)
<lcb> being too serious is not good, now a days...
<kubu2> sosdd
<kubu2> or sosdy
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lcb> hi BluesKaj, welcome. have a seat.
<kubu2> BluesKaj: well good to know from lcb today is exactly a year ago
<lcb> kubu2, yea
 * BluesKaj nods
<lcb> BluesKaj, you can talk, not just facial expression :)
<lcb> btw, i just install Kubuntu... and i'm loving it
<BluesKaj> gee thanks ")
<lcb> so congrats to the devs
<lcb> the "but..." will come in a while.
<kubu2> did you do thae same last year on the same day? :)
<Graf_Westerholt> hehe lcb
<lcb> (not Kubuntu falts - mi issues)
<lcb> faults, either
<lcb> my either ......... geez these anniversaries makes me confuse my nails
<lcb> 1st shot; is it possible to remove unity (besides un-checking everything on compiz settings) (because i think my graphics problems are caused from it)?
<BluesKaj> lcb, best to ask in #ubuntu
<lcb> using 11.04 since it started public (alpha stages) and i liked it and always understanding the glitches were normal on testing. but i believe is too long and about time now for major issues being corrected.
<lcb> BluesKaj, i used to help ppl in there, until about a week ago... when i realized it were too much of a puzzle helping ppl fixing unfixeable things. :)
<lcb> and i feel very sorry how ubuntu went down (in public acceptance) with this nasty release.
<lcb> oops, natty
<lcb> btw, the core engine is great. only minor problems causing disasters
<new2net> Graf_Westerholt:  the md5 matches (again). Ofcourse it failed... Here's what really gets me... the iso is correct, i burned it at 1x (and double checked the integrity)... Then when I use the "check this disk" option it fails. I'm looking at what else the problem could be and I'm thinking it's the Kubuntu developers.... someone missed something
<Graf_Westerholt> I installed 11.04 without problems new2net
<BluesKaj> lcb , one can still help those with issues you can resolve for them , but this discussion should yake place in #kubuntu-offtopic , I can feel the offtopic cops breathing down my neck :)
<new2net> Graf_Westerholt: hash collision?
<Graf_Westerholt> new2net, what do you mean with hash collision?
<new2net> even though the md5's match... maybe a collision :p u know collisions have been found in MD5
<lcb> BluesKaj, even today.? A Sunday??
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not know. I have never checked the MD5.
<lcb> BluesKaj, i agree. it was just a good moment intention.
<new2net> Graf_Westerholt: it was a joke anyways... i'll give it another shot lol
<kurtul> my sound is scratchy. is it fixable?
<BluesKaj> kurtul, depends what you mean by scratchy , distorted , hissy , garbled clipping ...what ?
<kurtul> BluesKaj: my voice is hearable. but theres a hissing sound louder than my voice.
<BluesKaj> kurtul, so your using a mic , open the terminal and check alsamixer mic inputs and  ctrls . especially the mic boost
<kurtul> BluesKaj: i checked it throug mixer. i tried all different options in skype and audacity. how do you check in terminal?
<lcb> kurtul, 'mute' all channels, leave only mic open, lower levels and see if you discover from what channel is that noise coming.
<BluesKaj> kurtul, type alsamixer in the terminal, then use the arrow keys to navigate and control the sliders
<joshua__> hi, is the minimize button meant to be hidden in kubuntu 11.04
<joshua__> the maximize and close buttons are there, just not the minimize one
<joshua__> although its easier to minimize clicking on the task switcher anyway
<lcb> kurtul, btw, when i said "lower levels" i mean don't overdue the levels. at times that causes what you have
<BluesKaj> joshua__, could be a theme problem
<joshua__> its a fresh install
<joshua__> default theme
<joshua__> all updates applied
<BluesKaj> joshua__, try the plastik , it's not fancy but it's stable
<joshua__> the screen resolution is 1024x600 but that shouldn't effect it
<joshua__> oh i've sorted it
<joshua__> configure buttons>default>apply
<BluesKaj> and?
<BluesKaj> ok
<lcb> first time i opened kubuntu desktop i had this nice "big folder" with all items from desktop in it. /this might be a really novice question but indeed i'm starting with kubuntu) How can i have that back?
<joshua__> @lbc: add widgets>folder view
<BluesKaj> joshua__, I should have mentioned windows decoration in workspace appearance
<lcb> joshua__, thanks a lot. i'm playing with it. let's see ... :)
<BluesKaj> lcb , folderview ?
<joshua__> @lbc: configure it (spanner) to 'show the desktop folder'
 * BluesKaj is slow on the KB
<lcb> BluesKaj, probably. this is the 4th or 6th time i opening the environment. i didn't have enough time yet to discover the tricks.
 * lcb is slow too ("no worries... be happy")
<BluesKaj> oops
<lcb> Known_problems, name it, pls. hi
<lcb> :p
<BluesKaj> lcb, it's best to bring up a problem when you ncounter it , not knowing what your HW is makes it difficult to isy known probems
<BluesKaj> list
<lcb> BluesKaj, sorry, i didin't get it.. regarding what?
<BluesKaj> <lcb> Known_problems, name it, pls
<BluesKaj> lcb, I assumed you wanted someone to list known problems
<gionny123> Hi I have a problem with bluetooth
<lcb> ahh.... that was a salut for the nick <Known_problems>, after entering the room :)
<lcb> okok, i'm going to vest the serious suit
<new2net> heh lcb still having trouble?
<lcb> not yet new2net
<BluesKaj> lcb, ok , I have joins7parts turned off
<lcb> thanks for asking though :)
<lcb> BluesKaj, it's ok... :)
<new2net> no problem, do you know if I have to piss blood to get kubuntu 11.03 to install?
<lcb> 11.04?
<new2net> yup
<new2net> natty
<ArchangelSe7en> I like this channel more than Ubuntu's
<lcb> new2net, some issues with the release. it depends the machine / hardware. in fact most problems derivate from xorg, being a bit nasty accepting some cards
<lcb> ArchangelSe7en, nice to know that. that makes us 2
<ArchangelSe7en> :)
<BluesKaj> new2net, livecd ?
<ArchangelSe7en> I'ma add it to my autojoin
<new2net> well... I'm running it now, off a DVD... It displays just fine, infact if it didn't look this nice I'd go elsewhere
<lcb> usually on a non too formal posture from ppl around makes things easier.
<BluesKaj> lc there is no xorg anymore unless you generated one yourself
<lcb> ArchangelSe7en < @ ArchangelSe7en
<BluesKaj> new2net, so what happens when you try to install
<new2net> BluesKaj: I/O error. "The CD/USB (tried both) is bunk-- blah blah... try getting some CD cleaner etc"
<gionny123> Hi I have a problem with bluetooth
<BluesKaj> new2net, is your pc brand new or more than 5yrs old ?
<new2net> BluesKaj: fairly new, built it myself 3 months ago. i just dont see how I could have missed anything... I went through everything at least twice.
<BluesKaj> !alternate | new2net
<ubottu> new2net: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<new2net> tried it
<BluesKaj> new2net, tried any other distros ?
<new2net> yeah, BT4 r1, r2 Ubuntu, obsd, CentOS they all work. To be fair, obsd was more trouble than this.
<new2net> a lot more trouble. stay away from it
<BluesKaj> openbsd is a pita , tried it myself , wasn't impressed
<new2net> BluesKaj: can I get ubuntu and apt-get install kde-desktop?  is that even close to the same thing as kubuntu
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-desktop is wht you need, new2net
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-desktop | new2net
<ubottu> new2net: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.205 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 56 kB
<BluesKaj> new2net, kubuntu-desktop installs all the default kde apps,dependoing on your repos
<lcb> BluesKaj, i don't need to do it but just by curiosity; if someone do 'dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop' it would help fix things on the interface and kubuntu defaults?
<c2tarun> hmmmm... new2net I am sorry but my konversation is highlighting itself to every message you are receiving :( why so?
<lcb> c2tarun,check on your irc client the highlighted text section
<BluesKaj> new2net,, i doubt it
<c2tarun> crap it included the word new and it was highlighting then :( sorry to disturbe
<new2net> BluesKaj: how'd you know I was going to ask a stupid question :p
<lcb> c2tarun,:)
<new2net> about sugar on a stick*
<BluesKaj> new2net, not sure , I would just reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> new2net, are you having trouble with apt-get "
<BluesKaj> ?
<jmut> hi.
<new2net> no.. having trouble getting from a live CD to my harddrive
<jmut> anyone tried this addone to fix flash?  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<BluesKaj> tell me how you attempted to install kubuntu , new2net ?
<BluesKaj> jmut, install kubuntu-restricted-extras . it contains flash, java and most required multimedia codecs and plugins
<new2net> k. I boot up into Windows 7 get the ISO 10.04 LTS (kubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso), check the MD5 and then used Universal USB installer. Pop it into my other machine and boot from the USB then click install and it says "One or more of the files on this usb is fuukd, maybe you burned it too fast, or your machine is overheating".  I figured since I was already using the USB (which boots up fine) I'd get the alt version and give it another shot with a DVD,
<new2net>  same thing happened.
<Graf_Westerholt> I just installed alternate.
<Graf_Westerholt> worked
<Graf_Westerholt> But did not boot. :( something about video mode not set.
<BluesKaj> hmm , have you tried another disc in the target pc cdrom to make sure it's reading and writing properly
<BluesKaj> new2net,^
<new2net> oh yeah I have :) it works
<BluesKaj> new2net, the alt version needs an internet connection, afaik
<new2net> ok going to give the alt version 1 more shot
<BluesKaj> hmmm, seems I'm wrong the alternate does not require an internet connection
<BluesKaj> new2net, ^
<BluesKaj> wow , I'd better brush up on kubuntu distros
<kaddi> hi, I borked an arch install (supposed to be in parallel with ubuntu) and am trying to recover access to my ubuntu install. It's still grub and I get error 17 even after trying to reinstall grub onto the hard drive
<DarthFrog> !grub2 | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DarthFrog> kaddi:  If that GRUB restoration procedure doesn't work for you, you might find it easiest to boot from a LiveCD, backup your home directory and then do a fresh install.
<kaddi> i've got 4 separate OS installed on the laptop at the moment.. :p I'd rather not redo it all ;) But I'll go through the guide once more
<kaddi> by default does ubuntu install grub to the MBR or onto the partition?
<DarthFrog> MBR, unless you specify a partition.
<kaddi> ahhh.. that may be the problem then. The guide says to install onto a partition
<DarthFrog> Also, you might check your BIOS setting to make sure that it's trying to boot from the right disk, if you have more than one.
<OerHeks> i believe the max is 4 primairy partitions.
<kaddi> I only have one
<kaddi> and yeah, installing to the mbr fixed it
<OerHeks> sure ? <kaddi> i've got 4 separate OS installed on the laptop at the moment..
<kaddi> thanks
<kaddi> yeh, linux doesn't need a primary partition, you can install it onto extended partition, iirc?
<bonbon> where did you install 4 different os to?
<bonbon> kaddi
<bonbon> the same partition?
<kurtul> BluesKaj: i tried alsamixer after your advice. mic creates hissy sound. mic boost and digital doesn't effect anything. only capture does. it turns the mic on and off.  and when it's off hissing noise disappeares too.
<kaddi> 2 windows to primary partitions, ubuntu on an extended partition and archlinux onto an extended partition
<kaddi> nope, bonbon, the same hard drive but different partitions
<bonbon> ok
<bonbon> how about the anonymity manager
<dniMretsaM> hi peeps
<m477> 3ubuntu
<m477> #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> well, kurtul, looks like the mic or the mic input is the prob...to make sure try it on a diifferent pc
<kurtul> BluesKaj: it's notebook's internal mic. do you think it's a hardware problem? if i plug in an external mic, would it work?
<BluesKaj> kurtul, yes it should
<kurtul> BluesKaj: thanks
<Linkmaster> I'm having a difficulty with upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04. I was at school when the new release came out, and the internet connection there is terrible at best, and I didnt' particularly want to go through the upgrade process to have it fail, so I decided to wait until I came home for my good connection. The problem is, I can't upgrade now. I tried 'do-release-upgrade' from Konsole, and it says there is no upgrade, I've
<Linkmaster> tried using KPackageKit, and I've wanted to upgrade to 11.04 for awhile now, but I can't find it at the moment
<DarthFrog> Linkmaster: Are you running Lucid?
<Linkmaster> DarthFrog: I'm running Maverick
<DarthFrog> I can't remember where it's set, but there is a setting that shows updates for LTS only.  You might have that enabled.
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, lsb_release -a  to make sure
<Linkmaster> Yeah that showed me using 10.10. I know I'm using 10.10, since I installed from a CD that has it on it. But I don't know how to make it go to 11.04
<Linkmaster> And my settings is set to 'normal releases' rather then 'long-term support only releases', so I know it _should_ be mentioning about 11.04
<kaddi> anyone happen to know where the arch-support channel is?
<ArchangelSe7en> sure
<ArchangelSe7en> /J #archlinux
<kaddi> ty
<Linkmaster> I'll be back later, BluesKaj DarthFrog if you guys find anything, send it to me in a message so that I can view it later
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, have you tried sudo dist-upgrade to get all the kde updates?
<ArchangelSe7en> yw
<bonbon> anyone help with running the anonymity manger?
<bonbon> why can i not connetc to the tor server?
<DarthFrog> Your ISP might be blocking it.
<DarthFrog> Do a traceroute.
<bonbon> the firewall?
<bonbon> how do i find out?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, that's an odd situation that link has , never heard of it ...would having the cdrom deb repos enabled cause that ?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: ??
<BluesKaj> that he can't upgrade
<DarthFrog> bonbon: As I said, do a traceroute.
<bonbon> on the tor server?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Agreed.  It's very odd.
<DarthFrog> bonbon: Yes.
<bonbon> where do i find the tor server number?
<DarthFrog> bonbon: try this command:  "man dig".
<DarthFrog> And you don't need the server IP, the FQDN will do.
<DarthFrog> That's what DNS is for.
<BluesKaj> bonbon, run traceroute with the server URL , you should get a list of nodes and IPs , the last IP in brackests will probly be the one
<DarthFrog> You could also install mtr and use that instead, for a GUI with realtime updating.
<bonbon> i ve run a traceroute on the address that comes up in the manager
<bonbon> i dont get any different ip from the initial
<DarthFrog> And can you get a packet all the way there?
<bonbon> how do i find out if i can
<bonbon> and what do i write on the manual page on the trminal?
<DarthFrog> What is the name of the tor server?
<bonbon> 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa
<DarthFrog> LOL!
<DarthFrog> There's your problem right there. :-)
<bonbon> what do i do about it/
<DarthFrog> That's your machine!  Not a machine on the net.
<DarthFrog> You find out the real name of the server you want and use that.  Not 127.0.0.1 which is your localhost.
<bonbon> does that mean i get remote access to a tor that is already running?
<bonbon> how do i create a local manager?
<BluesKaj> mtr does nothing here ..it just sits there when trying an url or ip
<DarthFrog> bonbon: No idea.  I know nothing about tor.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Really?
<DarthFrog> Strange.
<ubuntu> how to update grub in kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu: the package or the menu?
<ubuntu> pakage
<ubuntu> actually m hvng sum prblm wid my system
<ubuntu> its showing file system error grub recue
<WaltzingAlong> apt-get update; apt-get install grub ? or grub-pc
<WaltzingAlong> ah, any changes to your system as of late? system shared with win7?
<BluesKaj> sudo update-grub
<ubuntu> ya
<ubuntu> where should i run this
<WaltzingAlong> konsole
<ubuntu> i mean i dont knw about kubuntu
<ubuntu> its showing me error
<ubuntu> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<BluesKaj> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<WaltzingAlong> and to prevent win7 from messing with the mbr?
<BluesKaj> a good policy is always install any windows OS first then the Linux
<DarthFrog> Or install Windows on a second drive and use the BIOS boot order to switch between them.
<Axlin> hey guys, i have a quick question. i have the widget dashboard enabled in kde 4.6 and would like to set it up so that clicking on empty space closes the dashboard so that i don't have to hit the keyboard shortcut or the close button each time. i can't find the settings for this. anybody know where i should look?
<qnc> hi, i just did a clean instlal of 11.04 on top of a 10.10 ubunu install. the /home parition was separate, so only root was formated. now i can't log in to my old account from kdm (it just shows a white rectangle and then logs back ou), but i can log in with a new account. there is a dbus error in /var/log/kdm.log when i try to log in with the old account. any ideas?
<qnc> this is the error in kdm.log: http://pastebin.com/NTmDk4FL
<varanus> hi everyone, i have kubuntu 10.10 and i'm trying to blacklist a wireless driver but on every restart the blacklist-wlan.conf file i have created doesn't exist with the result of not working what i'm trying to do. Why the system is deleting the file created?
<leviathan_> list
<peace2_> varanus: locate blacklist
<peace2_> varanus: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<varanus> peace2_: i have inserted the following line blacklist rt2800pci in the blacklist.conf file but every time i restart the pc that line is being canceled
<peace2_> varanus: mm that is not possibile
<peace2_> anyway...
<varanus> because i hard reset
<peace2_> varanus: could you try with
<peace2_> kdesudo dolphin  /etc/modprobe.d/
<peace2_> and then right button on the blacklist.conf
<peace2_> and remove write permission on that ?
<peace2_> even for the user
<peace2_> who owns that file?
<varanus> it's me
<peace2_> varanus: sudo chattr +i  PATH/TO/FILE
<peace2_> varanus: -i  if you wish go back
<peace2_> varanus: i have to go
<peace2_> bye
<varanus> PasNox: ty anyway
<varanus> i'm gonna try it
<varanus> peace2_: ty anyway
<qnc> hi, i just did a clean instlal of 11.04 on top of a 10.10 ubunu install. the /home parition was separate, so only root was formated. now i can't log in to my old account from kdm (it just shows a white rectangle and then logs back ou), but i can log in with a new account. there is a dbus error in /var/log/kdm.log when i try to log in with the old account. any ideas?
<qnc> this is the error in kdm.log: http://pastebin.com/NTmDk4FL
<SIR_Taco> qnc: so, you freshly installed 11.04, but kept your /home partition?
<DarthFrog> qnc: Try moving the KDE directory in your home partition to another location, eg. "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.saved" and try again.
<qnc> SIR_Taco: correct, but i didn't have a ~/.kde directory before because i was using gnome
<qnc> either way, i tried deleting .kde
<qnc> that didn't help
<qnc> i've been going through all the config dirs but so far nothing has worked
<SIR_Taco> qnc: ok.... and you created a user of the same name as before?
<qnc> SIR_Taco: yeah, the same name
<SIR_Taco> qnc: was your /home directory encrypted in 10.10?
<qnc> i followed the same procedure i always do when upgrading
<qnc> except now it's ubuntu -> kubuntu not ubuntu -> ubuntu
<qnc>  no encryption anywhere
<qnc> oh, and i'm using intel onboard graphics
<qnc> no proprietary drivers or anything like that
<Graf_Westerholt> What about permissions?
<qnc> Graf_Westerholt: that could be it, that's why i've been deleting config files so that they're recreated with the right permissions
<qnc> but i have no idea what i'm looking for
<Graf_Westerholt> Maybe your new account have no permission to write to your home directory.
<SIR_Taco> qnc: someone correct me if I'm wrong... but you could technically remove all . files and directories and they would be recreated... no?
<SIR_Taco> Graf_Westerholt: that's a good point
<qnc> yeah, but i'm instead going through one-by-one because i'd like to know what's creating the issue, ffr
<qnc> if i can't figure it out, then i'll just nuke them all
<SIR_Taco> well... you can do: "cd /home" and then "sudo chown -R username userdir/" and "sudo chgrp -R username userdir/"
<SIR_Taco> worth a shot anyway
<qnc> it's ok, i just got it to work
<SIR_Taco> qnc: what was the problem?
<qnc> not sure, but i think it was in ~/.config
<SIR_Taco> ah ok
<qnc> i'm gonna move it back and see if the issue comes back
<qnc> no, seems ok
<qnc> in any case, thanks for the help
<SIR_Taco> qnc: odd haha
<nauti> can someone pls help me: i changed the path to my homefolder in usersettings. After reboot and login on the splash screen i get a black screen and return to the splash screen. I tried to change back the path to the original one but could not find out how to edit the path in the terminal.
<SIR_Taco> nauti: in terminal what does "echo $HOME" display? the correct one, or the other?
<nauti> SIR_Taco: the new path i changed it to - so the wrong one
<SIR_Taco> nauti: "sudo usermod -d /path/to/new/homedir/ username"
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: Yes, I had done the 'dist-upgrade' as well, and it gave nothing
<SIR_Taco> ?
<Linkmaster> I'm having issues upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04. I'm not getting anything allowing me to do so
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: you can't do "sudo do-release-upgrade" ?
<Linkmaster> tried tht
<Linkmaster> I also tried KPackageKit, as well as Konsole
<SIR_Taco> what's it say?
<Linkmaster> It says there are no new releases
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: how about "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"?
<vbgunz> I just installed 11.04 with an encrypted /home directory. This is the only change ever made on this hardware and not hibernate doesn't work correctly. I found some old stuff saying hibernate didn't work with encryption **but** is that really still the case? do I have to unencrypt my swap?
<Linkmaster> Never heard of it..let me try
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, check in kpackage kit that the cdrom repos is not enabled
<Linkmaster> The code that SIR_Taco gave me is giving me stuff
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: "-d" option is for development releases (usually the .10 series), but it is possible your system still thinks  11.04 is a future release
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: should upgrade fine now
<Linkmaster> Possibly..not sure. I'm running new everything except the OS. I have KDE4.6.2, as well as new stuff for other things. I don't know though
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, that means you still havent got a full official of your present OS
<Linkmaster> Yep, its working, thank you very much..and full official?
<BluesKaj> releast of 10.10 that is
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: you're welcome, and yes it will be full 11.04
<BluesKaj> then do-release-upgrade will bring you to 11.04
<SIR_Taco> vbgunz: you saying hibernate doesn't work for you? or that you heard that hibernate doesn't work?
<Linkmaster> I'm not sure what full official means. But its all good, and I'll just reset my custom stuffz, and be happy
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco, I don't think he had the fianl release of 10.10 in the fist place
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, I think you'll find once it's done you're still on 10.10
<tdn> How do I change the color of scrollbars in the colortheme? I have this now: http://i.imgur.com/PGd5g.png    there is almost no contrast, so I cannot always see the thing to drag in the scroll bar.
<vbgunz> hibernation using kubuntu on this exact hardware always worked. the only difference as of late was a reinstall and an encrypted /home directory. now, I can go into hibernation *but* never resume. I come up as if I didn't hibernate
<SIR_Taco> anyone know anything about hibernate? I never use it unfortunately (I've always had problems with my hardware and hibernate)
<vbgunz> I'm googling but I am finding older articles on (hibernation, encryption and swap)... this might still be the case *but* I don't know for sure and don't want to unencrypt my swap (if it's encrypted) unless it truly is breaking hibernation
<vbgunz> I need hibernation
<vbgunz> :/
<FloodBotK1> vbgunz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tdn> vbgunz, do you use luks or ecryptfs?
<vbgunz> not sure, I basically chose the encryption option from the installation options from the install dvd.
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: that's what I was thinking, but atleast he'll be at 11.04 now
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco, yup
<SIR_Taco> tdn: it would be encryptfs then
<SIR_Taco> hey Snowhog
<vbgunz> If I had known that encrypting my /home was going to break hibernation I don't think I would have done it :/ I hibernate maybe 2-3 times a day
<SIR_Taco> vbgunz: there is a similar thread on kubuntuforums.net... : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3116878
<SIR_Taco> might be useful
<tdn> vbgunz, I have similar problems on ecryptfs on lubuntu. I am not sure why it happens. But afair it works with luks. This is what I use most, but I almost never hibernate on that laptop. Also, please note that you defeat some of the purpose of encryption if you hibernate.
<vbgunz> tdn: yeah, it makes sense but not something I thought about when choosing to encrypt. I personally hibernate a lot during a day to dual boot and it's pretty important to me. If I had known, I'd probably would have made a different choice. now I feel stuck on the matter
<SIR_Taco> vbgunz: if encryption isn't very important, you can remove it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179055
<vbgunz> thanks SIR_Taco
<guesxxx> Has the Kubuntu interface been changed for 11.04?
<SIR_Taco> vbgunz: you're welcome
<SIR_Taco> guesxxx: still same old KDE4, just a little slicker and quicker
<guesxxx> SIR_Taco I have a top panel and whole screen has animated icons. Last time i checked it had a bottom panel. I am using it on Lenovo ideapad s10e netbook. Thanks
<SIR_Taco> guesxxx: have you tried the "netbook" workspace?
<dac> ##aple
<dac> ##apple
<guesxxx> SIR_Taco I booted up the live USB.
<SIR_Taco> guesxxx: if you go to System Settings -> Workspace Behaviour -> Workspace -> and switch workspace type
<dac> #ubuntu
<dac> I forgot howgo to another channel
<guesxxx> SIR_Taco Thank you. Netbook screen really confused me.
<dac> request help...
<SIR_Taco> guesxxx: sorry... just figured I would show you the other option.... but you can always add bars and what not to the normal KDE layout
<SIR_Taco> dac: /join #whatever
<Snowhog> dac: type /j #ubuntu
<dac> okay thank you...
<guesxxx> Is Kubuntu lighter than Ubuntu? My 1Gb netbook can't handle Unity. I have been lately running Lubuntu which is great but miss asthetics.
<SIR_Taco> guesxxx: I haven't tried Gnome in over a decade... so I really couldn't tell you for sure. If you turn off the desktop effects and fancy things, you should be more than fine
<guesxxx> Thank You SIR_Taco. I am going to try it for a day or two with USB. It is running fine so far.
<Axlin> guesxxx: it's heavier. but it also includes more bells & whistles. but yeah, without kwin (desktop effects), it will perform much smoother
<SIR_Taco> guesxxx: that's the best way to do it. Try it out and see if it works for you. Just remember that it wont be quite as 'snappy' running from the USB drive as it would normally
<guesxxx> Axlin I guess desktop effects are not enable right now. Will i be able to use widgets without Kwin? SIR_Taco i might just install it and try, i can always go back to Lubuntu. Lenovo has a wierd fan in this netbook which runs all the time even at 45 degrees which is a little annoying.
<Axlin> guesxxx: yeah, you should be able to. they're separate from each other
<SIR_Taco> guesxxx: actually installing it, if you have the time, will give you the full experience to make the decision
<tdn> vbgunz, you should consider using luks instead. I think it is safe even when hibernating.
<tdn> vbgunz, also, it is a lot easier in a lot of ways. It is completely transparent.
<tdn> vbgunz, you just need to install from the "alternative" cd instead of the normal one. But it is easy to set up. Just select it in the installer.
<vbgunz> tdn, I might just do that
<guesxxx> Thanks i am going to give full installation a try.
<vbgunz> I'll look into it and if it works out, I'll remember and shout ya out for it
<MrGizmo757> dose anybody in here know anything about openSUSE? i am having issues and i couldn't get anybody in the suse channel to help Me
<ArchangelSe7en> whats the issue MrGizmo757 ?
<Thrik> anyone know the repository for the paid apps in the ubuntu software center? the listing doesn't come up for me on the app.
<ScorpKing> hi guys. i've upgraded to 11.04 and now vlc copies avi files to my local computer instead of opening it straight from samba shares. it is a problem that existed in 10.04 iirc but in 10.10 it worked fine when i opened files directly from network shares. any ideas?
<MK``> may have been a regression :(
<ScorpKing> also, setting vlc %U in system settings should apparently work but it doesn't
<ScorpKing> hmm.. maybe i should ask the question in a different way. does anyone know how to make vlc use kio slaves in 11.04?
<SIR_Taco> ScorpKing: maybe this will help (haven't exactly read through it all, but seems possible)? http://www.jfdesignnet.com/?p=1281
<ScorpKing> thanks SIR_Taco, i'll have a look
<SIR_Taco> np
<ScorpKing> SIR_Taco: just what i needed, thanks again :)
<SIR_Taco> ScorpKing: you're welcome :)
<pate> hey
<SIR_Taco> hello pate
<pate> I'm having trouble compiling with g++
<SIR_Taco> pate: what kind of problem?
<pate> I'm supposed to compile with the option -m32 so it wouldn't use the 64-bit libraries
<pate> but it seems as if it's still not using the 32 ones
<pate> I even tried to fix the symbolic link - a trick I pretty much copy pasted from a site
<SIR_Taco> pate: do you have the 32-bit devel files installed for the libraries you're using?
<SIR_Taco> headers, etc...
<pate> yes
<pate> and the multilib files also
<SIR_Taco> ok
<pate> that was mentioned on one forum
<SIR_Taco> pate: do you get a compile error? or it just wont run on 32-bit?
<pate> I get a warning
<SIR_Taco> pate: what warning? and does it still compile after the warning?
<pate> that "format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'"
<pate> f.ex.
<pate> it does
<SIR_Taco> it does compile? does it run on 64 and 32 bit?
<pate> 32 bit
<pate> the comp is 64, but linux is 32
<SIR_Taco> pate: but it compiles and runs on both... successfully?
<pate> both?
<ooki2day> hi
<ooki2day> what is iBus?
<SIR_Taco> pate: I mean... it warns you about a type problem... but when it's finished comipling, will the program run?
<pate> it results in an error, and I'm trying to narrow it down by trying to take care of that warning
<SIR_Taco> ooki2day: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_Input_Bus
<SIR_Taco> pate: ok
<SIR_Taco> pate: but it fails to run on 64 and 32-bit? (just trying to narrow down whether it's a code problem or a library problem)
<pate> I mean my processor is 64, but the linux dist is 32-bit
<SIR_Taco> pate: ah ok
<pate> SIR_Taco: I guess the processor shouldn't matter in this case?
<SIR_Taco> pate: no, it doesnt
<pate> the error implies something about glibc
<SIR_Taco> pate: not sure what you're trying to do... but it seems you're trying to display a long as an integer.... perhaps you need to convert your long to an int, or just keep it a long
<pate> and that invalid pointer at some address
<pate> I've heard that's a compiler problem - that it tries to do that for the 64-bit
<Snowhog> pate: OS (kernel) can't exceed capability of CPU, and compiled apps can't exceed capability of the OS. So, you can't install a 64-bit OS on a 32-bit CPU, and you can't compile a 64-bit application in a 32-bit OS if I understand it correctly.
<pate> but that could be fixed by using the -m32 switch.
<pate> but I get the same warnings either way
<SIR_Taco> pate: but you shouldn't have that problem with your OS bein 32bit
<SIR_Taco> Snowhog: pate has a 32-bit OS on a 64-bit processor....
<pate> so I could add another 32-bit OS.. ;)
<Snowhog> SIR_Taco: That I got. But, if pate is trying to compile a 64-bit app, she needs to have a 64-bit kernel running, yes?
<SIR_Taco> Snowhog: oh well yes, but that's not what I got out of the conversation.... compiling with -m32 suggests it's being compiled for 32-bit
<pate> SIR_Taco: yes
<SIR_Taco> and compiling with -m32 on a 32-bit OS, is a little redundant....
<pate> Snowhog: the app should exclusively be compiled as 32-bit
<pate> SIR_Taco: I'd assume that too, but that was the best advice I found
<James147> Snowhog: I dont think so... you should be able to compile (but not run) a 64bit program on a 32bi os
<James147> Snowhog: same way you can compile (but not run) a program for arm cpus
<pate> true
<pate> but why would it be the default, I don't know
<SIR_Taco> pate: I really think you have a nasty type mismatch in your code somewhere... g++ doesn't give you a code line or function reference?
<James147> pate: what problem are you having btw?
<pate> SIR_Taco: it does
<SIR_Taco> pate: no luck tracing it back?
<pate> SIR_Taco: but that doesn't help me. its predefined somewhere I don't know.. I guess I should backtrace it
<pate> because the variables aren't defined in that file or function
<SIR_Taco> pate: it looks like you're assigning a Long to an Int at some point.... which will/can break things
<Spaz_Dynamic> when is the wine 1.3.20 package getting entered into the repo?
<pate> I might've found something now..
<SIR_Taco> Spaz_Dynamic: you can always just use the Wine beta repo, if you want to be bleeding-edge: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Spaz_Dynamic> SIR_Taco: I entered that already, thats how I got 1.3.19
<DarthFrog> Spaz_Dynamic: Umm, you expect that Kubuntu will be more up to date than WineHQ itself is???
<SIR_Taco> Spaz_Dynamic: well you can get the Debs here: http://dev.carbon-project.org/debian/wine-unstable/   .... but I really wouldn't recommned it
<Spaz_Dynamic> #winehq reports that 1.3.20 is current, apt isn't showing any updates available
<SIR_Taco> pate: what have you found?
<James147> Spaz_Dynamic: you have run apt-get update right?
<Spaz_Dynamic> that should run when I tell it to update I would expect, but I ran it from konsole too just to make sure.
<pate> SIR_Taco:
<pate> SIR_Taco: not much after all
<pate> these are the lines:
<pate> 	printf("Pagesize = %d\n"    , uslngPageSize )     ;
<pate> 	printf("Pagemask = 0x%X\n"  , uslngPageMask )     ;
<pate> and this is the only bit predefining the variables :
<pate> 	uslngPageSize = sysconf(_SC_PAGESIZE)    ;
<pate> 	uslngPageMask = ( ~(uslngPageSize - 1) ) ;
<pate> that's the most straight forward piece I've found, as I'm not that familiar with c++
<pate> then there's lines like:
<pate>     unprotect(FuncGetPage(reinterpret_cast <unsigned long> (voidptr_BackupForOriginalFunction)),uslngPageSize) ;
<pate> But my guess, is that that doesn't define the var-type of usIngPageSize - right?
<James147> pate: what type is uslngPageSize? (I assume thats the line its erroring on)
<SIR_Taco> pate: man... I'm a firefighter not a coder... lol.... but you could try casting doesn't seem to work... it complains about %d (I would assume for your "Pagesize" variable)
<SIR_Taco> wow... that didn't make sense
<pate> SIR_Taco: heh
<pate> James147: I can't find the lines defining its type
<multipass> any gmail widgits?
<pate> James147: I'm starting to think it's a predefined linux env var or something
<SIR_Taco> pate:  you can try casting your variable... if it works in your context... " printf("Pagesize = %d\n"    , int(uslngPageSize) ) ;"
<pate> SIR_Taco: I'll try that
<SIR_Taco> pate: it may cause undesirable results though... depending on what you're doing
<pate> neh - it's only a computer
<James147> pate: not likly
<pate> yey
<pate> no warnings
#kubuntu 2012-05-07
<Lee2010> I would believe it would be.
<Lee2010> Seeing as it's the appropriate version to have Spotify support.
<xixor> yo, where to find where to change the desktop wallpaper in system settings?
<Lee2010> I don't beleive you can from System Settings, Just right click the desktop
<xixor> Is there a setting that will make a program appear in the workspace from which it was launched?  I have some programs that take a long time to launch, and my ADD means that I switch workspaces
<goddard> how do i set background with Gwenview
<goddard> ?
<xixor> clear
<xixor> ls
<Hoyt> hi , can anyone show me the result of this command: lsb_release -a
<Hoyt> I want to know if the result is different for Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<r|nas> No LSB modules are available.
<r|nas> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<r|nas> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<r|nas> Release:        12.04
<r|nas> Codename:       precise
<Hoyt> r|nas: thanks
<topinambur> Kubuntu 12.04 LTS installation crashes when using manual partitioning. I can't use direct/automatic partitioning. Any workarounds?
<adso> from console use fdisk for manual partition.
<topinambur> Will the installation process overwrite the partitioning specified by fdisk?
<adso> if you select automatic , yes
<topinambur> The partition table is already created. All I need to do is to specify the mount points and the format flags. That is where installation crashes
<adso> mmm
<adso> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/990464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990464 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu install crashed after manually specifying partitions (root, home, tmp & swap)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<topinambur> How to move /home and /boot to separate partitions after kubuntu installation? Also, what are the parameters for ntfs partitions in fstab?
<tangle> hi you all.  Is cinelerra in a package anywhere?
<gnu-man> I boot kubuntu and in install had made partition. After I made the boot in hard disk and it put me in choice (Kubuntu or WindowsXP. After this I start Kubuntu a the computer start  GRUB4DOS only. How can I boot the new partition (Kubuntu)
<gnu-man> \/
<gnu-man> ?
<VK-2> HI
<omeringen> hi
<omeringen> how can i make "firefox-kde-support" package to work with the firefox i manually installed to a different directory than default one ?
<omeringen> there should be some kind of modifications i must do
<omeringen> for firefox ux/fx/nightly builds etc.
<nurupo> idk, don't use ff
<kerloi> Hi all. Does anyone know a reason for not beeing able to update to kubuntu 12.04. I mean the update is not detected either through muon-updater or with 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ...
<skramer_> I seem to have a problem with KMail2 & spamassassin, which always puts messages in Spam folder which definitely are no spam. I even tried sa-learn --ham ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/Posteingang and sa-learn --spam ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/Spam, but still it puts some "Ham" into spam folder...
<skramer_> Anybody could help me find out what I´m doing wrong, please?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> my install to separate HDD went well, but the nvidia kernel module driver script (jockey?) failed to install the driver ...was stuck with 800x600 res on  a 42" plasma .:P .Tryng the desktop cd route rather than the alternate install
<BluesKaj> !apper
<szal> BluesKaj: install the NVIDIA PPA, apt-get install the driver and nvidia-settings, run nvidia-xconfig & reboot.. shouldn't get any easier than that, if you ask me
<BluesKaj> szal, yeah i thoiught so too , but I kept getting a script error , even with the nvidia ppa :(
<BluesKaj> trying the plain jane desktop install this time
<zonked5> Help. Dolphin details setting is stuck in tree mode. The wiki articles instruct going to Dolphin>Settings>Configure Dolphin>View Modes>Details, and switch off Expanded Folders--But there is no Expanded Folders option in 4.83. How do i turn the tree mode off?
<jovin> skype isnt in the repos anymore?
<ikonia> skype is a 3rd party product
<jovin> that doesnt explain why i could install it from muon before (11.10)
<ikonia> was it in the partner repo ? or did you add the 3rd party skype repo
<ikonia> I think skype hosted their own repo as I recall
<jovin> after enabling partner repo it works :)
<lethu> hello, I am trying to update my system clock (+1 hour) but it seems to revert back to previous time ever time I reboot
<lethu> and this does not happen when internet is unplugged
<lethu> so I am assuming the system clock updates itself to the wrong time from internet
<ikonia> lethu: ntp is the problem
<JuJuBee> I created a user "test" with a "public_html" folder on my server but mydomain.com/~test returns  The requested URL /~testait was not found on this server.
<JuJuBee> Other users ~user are fine
<lethu> ikonia, ntpdate?
<ikonia> lethu: no, ntp, the daemon that keeps your machines clock in sync
<lethu> ikonia, I see
<lethu> thank you!
<sebaldus> just installed 12.04, awesome
<sebaldus> does anyone have any tips for post 12.04 installation?
<HelenB> How do I share my wifi connection over ethernet?
<gsommer> Since the latest Kubuntu update I cannot use the arrow-keys to navigate through search-results in the menu. How can I re-enable that?  (Steps: ctrl+f1, type "net" (You'll get several results), try to use arrow-up/arrow-down to navigate through the results)
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> ok, installed 12.04 to separate HDD succesfully this time , the nvidia driver installed perfectly by default...think there's a bug in the jockey install script
<BluesKaj> oops , on the alternate install
<ikonia> BluesKaj: explain a bit ?
<BluesKaj> ikonia: there was a nvidia/jockey install scipt failure on several different tries/sources for the nvidia-currentr driver including nvidia ppa
<ikonia> BluesKaj: the alternative install actually tried the PPA ?
<jdhfr> I need gnome-shell working in ubuntu. right now it doesn't
<BluesKaj> no ikonia , I added the ppa after the install trying to get a successful instal, but it made no difference. Ieven tried the nvidia .run version
<ikonia> ah, so the PPA fixed it, but the stock repos nvidia modules don't work
<BluesKaj> nope the ppa didn't work either
<ikonia> did any nvidia component work ?
<ikonia> as in have you found a working option ?
<BluesKaj> I just reinstalled using the plane jane desktop install , but with 3rd party and and update/upgrade options turned on during the install
<ikonia> and ?
<ikonia> working/failing ?
<BluesKaj> working fine now, yes
<vsrao> Hi. I'm having trouble installing Kubuntu. It says, "The ext3 file system creation in partition #8 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.". What should I do?
<ikonia> that's odd, as the nvidia component should be the same
<BluesKaj> ikonia, think it's the jockey install scipt in the alternate install version that may be corrupted
<ikonia> BluesKaj: do you get any sort of errors with the alternative
<BluesKaj> yes , the jockey install script failed , or words to that effect
<ikonia> ahh so you do see an actual failure
<ikonia> rather than it just not working as an end result
<BluesKaj> yes , I tried several times at the TTY to install the driver after purging etc , from the nvidia proprietary to the ppa ...all fail errors were the same  as I described
<Joit> what lobbiest did add facebook to the miniprograms
<ikonia> BluesKaj: very interesting, certainly seems like a worth while bug to push
<BluesKaj> ikonia, I already filed one , but there don't seem to be any duplicates , at least not yet , and I did get a bug confirmation email from launchpad
<ikonia> BluesKaj: push it through, seems a good find
<BluesKaj> I'll ask around in the devel chat later if anyone else has seen this ,..I'm still setting everything up right now
<gsommer> Since the latest Kubuntu update I cannot use the arrow-keys to navigate through search-results in the menu. How can I re-enable that?  (Steps: ctrl+f1, type "net" (You'll get several results), try to use arrow-up/arrow-down to navigate through the results)
<vsrao> Hi. I'm having trouble installing Kubuntu. It says, "The ext3 file system creation in partition #8 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.". What should I do?
<vsrao> I've tried using parted to create ext2/fat32 systems on it. Both worked. But, installation fails with the same error.
<technikengel> Hi there oder auch Hallo
<cubbybear> Hi all. I have upgraded to the latest KDE 4.8.3 in Kubuntu 12.04. I am having a problem with Kmail. It is unable to send mails. I noticed that the password block is grayed out and emtpy. I have check file permissions and they are correct. Can someone help?
<BluesKaj> cubbybear, best to ask in #kubuntu-devel ,since kde 4.8.3 isn't officially released yet
<technikengel> Everyone knows a good MediaPlayer for AllinOne
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T  is it official ?
<BluesKaj> failed on my setup
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: been official for some time, see kubuntu.org/news
<BluesKaj> yeah , well it broke my install , Tm_T
<BluesKaj> badly too
<lolmaus^_^> Hi! I've installed Kubuntu 12.04. I've got three monitors connected to my computer, but the Settings show only one. How do i enable the rest?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: doesn't make it unofficial, did you make bugreport?
<Tm_T> lolmaus^_^: what graphics chip?
<lolmaus^_^> Tm_T: GeForce GTX 275 and GeForce 5700 or similiar
<BluesKaj> there was no error in the logs ,so I don't what caused X to not load , Tm_T
<lolmaus^_^> Tm_T: any ideas how to enable the two extra monitors?
<Wizard> Hi.
<Wizard> Why does Kubuntu launch "netbook" plasma by default? :(
<maxvanceffer> maybe u have netbook ))))
<maco> Wizard: the default is determined by the screen resolution. You can configure it in System Settings -> Desktop, if you'd like to change it
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<maco> correction:  System Settings -> Workspace Behavior
<lordievader> Hey stanley_robertso
<Wizard> maco: OK.
<genii-around> Wizard: During install time it tries to understand what kind of computer you have and installs whatever desktop it thinks is the right one, sometimes wrongly
<Wizard> maco: I did that, I was just shocked.
<Wizard> This is a small netbook, so it guessed "correctly"
<maco> my netbook gets desktop mode by default, because it's a very high resolution netbook
<Wizard> I also installed Kubuntu Precise on my Powerbook G4, works like a charm :D
<Steve132> Anyone else have a glitch where kopete just won't log in?  It worked fine for me consistently, but then it just randomly shows a blank buddy list
<Steve132> I think it might have something to do with some service not being started...any way to check it?
<Wizard> I would launch it from Konsole and look if it spits anything interesting out.
<Steve132> Wizard: preferred paste location?
<Steve132> Wizard: http://pastebin.com/CxYadFki
<Wizard> It spits the same here, but without this last line.
<Wizard> Hmm, How often does it disconnect?
<sharkmap> hey all, just want to say thanks for being here and being ready to help. Knowing that, I was able to search the web and find the answer to the 'no screensavers' issue I had with 12.04. It took some searching, digging through out dated info, but I found that I needed to install the kdescreensaver-xsavers to get them to display in the dialog. All is well, and again, thanks for being here.
<Wizard> sharkmap: :)
<Steve132> Wizard: Like once a day
<Steve132> Maybe more
<Steve132> but once its out its out for a long time
<Steve132> maybe a whole day or two
<Steve132> then it just comes back
<Wizard> Maybe server is just faulty?
<Steve132> its not just one client
<Steve132> I have several protocols
<Steve132> and they all go out at once
<Steve132> and clicking 'attempt to log back in' does nothing
<Steve132> like, setting the status to 'online'
<Wizard> And only kopete disconnects?
 * Barsan is away: Ausente no momento
<Steve132> Well, I only use kopete
<Steve132> but I have multiple protocols and accounts under kopete
<Steve132> so I doubt its a server issue
<Steve132> if the server went out, it would only be one server
<ikonia> !away > Barsan
<ubottu> Barsan, please see my private message
<Steve132> plus, I'm really doubtful that the gmail jabber server and the msn live server and the aim server for the east coast all go out simultaneously
<Steve132> so its certainly a client error
 * Barsan is back.
<AciD`> I posted Bug 299578. Anybody here had (and solved) this kind of problem (perhaps on a different hardware) ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299578 in GnoMenu "Error after start" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299578
<AciD`> I meant this bug on kde.org : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299578
<ubottu> KDE bug 299578 in general "No sound from "out" jack on a Gigabyte z77x-dh5h motherboard" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<cowboynicka> Hi!
<lordievader> Hey cowboynicka
<lordievader> Does anyone know how to install libmysqlclient16? apt-get fails... XMBC complains about it...
<lordievader> My server/mediacenter is an old laptop of which the battery died.
<ikonia> lordievader: step backwards, why do you need libmysqlclient16 ? libmysqlclient is normally the right package
<lordievader> ikonia: I already got it fixed, got it from a ubuntu package site
<lordievader> ikonia: But thanks anyway :0
<lordievader> :)*
<ikonia> no problem
<simple-bed> woohoo, kubuntu active working!
<lordievader> simple-bed: Good for you!
<simple-bed> i can't take much credit. theres really not much to it
<lordievader> Uhu great ain't it :)
<simple-bed> i love it. its even better then it looks in the videos
 * Wizard yawns.
<asfyxia> Is anyone already using KDE 4.8.3?
<BluesKaj> yup, just installed it...seems fine now
<BluesKaj> asfyxia,^
<asfyxia> I have the backports installed, but get a 404 error...
<lordievader> asfyxia: Yes, got it running fine here.
<lordievader> asfyxia: I also get 404 on the backports...
<lordievader> Not really sure why
<asfyxia> The question rises then, how do I get it *sighs*
<lordievader> Perhaps the repos needs to be updated to support precise
<asfyxia> I tried searching for updates with Muon, by terminal, but zilch happens
<asfyxia> and the repos are running on precise, I did a fresh install
<lordievader> Well this might explain it: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/kubuntu-ppa_backports
<lordievader> Seems also that it only has oneiric.
<BluesKaj> asfyxia, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<asfyxia> That's somewhat different than I installed, BluesKaj (mine is according to that link of lordievader)... this one is new, or a different one?
<BluesKaj> this one I got at #kubuntu-devel , one of the guys there setup that ppa
<asfyxia> Ok, hold on, I'm gonna try it... *eager*
<asfyxia> Hmm.. should I get rid of the first ppa first? lordievader, which one have you installed?
<lordievader> Currently no backports. It seems it only has Oneiric packages.
<BluesKaj> asfyxia, you can find the ppas in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<lordievader> Or use the command sudo add-apt-repository -r "ppa" to remove it
<Cerealklr> Hello! Quick question about khotkeys. Does anybody know how to coerce it to use raw codes instead of key codes for inputting shortcuts? The issue is, when I try to make a shortcut C-M-<KP_END>, it simplifies that to C-M-<END>. I could live with C-M-<END> falsely triggering the action, except that C-M-<KP_END> does _not_ trigger the action. It makes the numpad, which I use for all of my directional shortcuts, functionally useless.
<asfyxia> There's something wrong with index files, I think I'd better clean out my /etc/apt/sources.list, but not today... ;-p
<asfyxia> ....and suddenly Muon wake up and a lot is happening, from the new ppa I reckon, and I'll lean back and enjoy the show...
<Cerealklr> Small correction: It's not khotkeys (don't know why I thought it was?) It's the kde control module's shortcut settings
<asfyxia> Ok, I have KDE 4.8.3 now on Precise, so I'm running a Lamborghini straight from the factory... Thx for the tips, BluesKaj and lordievader ;-)
<dancedragons> please having password problems
<dancedragons> rather i am having problems when i try using sendpass command
<BluesKaj> dancedragons, sendpass command , not familiar
<dancedragons> BluesKaj, please do you have any idea on how i can reclaim my password
<dancedragons> ?
<BluesKaj> afiak it's /msg nickserv indentify 'password'
<dancedragons> okay i was tring to use the option of sending it to my email address
<BluesKaj> dancedragons, i assume you are having problems with irc pw, correct?
<dancedragons> yes
<dancedragons> i have forgotten it
<BluesKaj> ask  the guys at #freenode , i'm sure they can help
<Resistance> dancedragons:  /join #freenode
<Resistance> ask for a password reset email
<hypershock> anyone aware of an issue where filezilla closes down when you use the site manager but not when you use quick connect?
<bezgo> can someone help me with accessing files from other hard drives
<bezgo> im having permissions issues
<Cerealklr> bezgo: Fill me in on your issue. I might be of assistance.
<bezgo> well im on a fresh install
<bezgo> i put my extra hd in and transfered my files to my 2nd hd with a live cd
<Cerealklr> okay
<bezgo> now i can see the files n such on both my third and second hd but cant access them or browse the folder without running sudo dolphin
<Cerealklr> right
<bezgo> but when i run sudo dolphin it shows a lot of errors in the konsole
<Cerealklr> so, I'm not an expert on this, but I'm assuming the files are now owned by the user from the live cd when you moved them, or your old user account from pre-move
<bezgo> so how do i fix this
<Cerealklr> in order to fix that issue, it should be as simple as opening konsole
<bezgo> when i run a sudo ls in the hd im trying to access i get ....
<Cerealklr> figuring out the name of your disk in /media/
<bezgo> almost everything has this
<bezgo> drwx------
<Cerealklr> and then running sudo chmod -r <yourusername>:<yourusername> /media/<hdd-name>
<Cerealklr> Note that you should _not_ do that if there are any files on that disk your user shouldn't be owner of
<bezgo> i know d is directory and the rest are permissions, there is rwx 3 times, one for admin, one for user and one for everyone
<Cerealklr> (in that case, change them on a directory by directory basis)
<bezgo> but idk what order thats in
<Cerealklr> wait, so you're seeing
<Cerealklr> drwxrwxrwx?
<bezgo> no most are drwx------
<Cerealklr> not drwxr--r--?
<Cerealklr> yeah, okay
<Cerealklr> that's correct, and the above snippet I posted should fix your issue
<bezgo> oh so your saying that i want read capabilities in both of the other groups
<Cerealklr> well, that's what I expected, but no you needn't grant that
<Cerealklr> you simply need to (provided you want it) take ownership of the files in the harddrive
<Cerealklr> chmod -r <username>:<username> <path to drive> will do that for you
<bezgo> bezgo@Evil-Penguin:~$ chmod -r bezgo:bezgo /media/Storage\ \&\ Backup/
<bezgo> chmod: cannot access `bezgo:bezgo': No such file or directory
<bezgo> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/Storage & Backup/': Operation not permitted
<Cerealklr> right, sorry, you'll need to sudo that command
<Cerealklr> since changing ownership requires root
<bezgo> thats what i assumed
<Cerealklr> but after that you shouldn't need to use sudo anymore. =]
<bezgo> as such
<bezgo> bezgo@Evil-Penguin:~$ sudo chmod -r bezgo:bezgo /media/Storage\ \&\ Backup/
<bezgo> chmod: cannot access `bezgo:bezgo': No such file or directory
<Cerealklr> sorry, could you paste the command you ran here?
<bezgo> sudo chmod -r bezgo:bezgo /media/Storage\ \&\ Backup/
<Cerealklr> oi, sorry
<Cerealklr> s/chmod/chown
<Cerealklr> chmod changes user privileges, chown changes ownership
<Cerealklr> everything else looks good
<bezgo> chown: invalid option -- 'r'
<Cerealklr> ah, its -R
<bezgo> maybe -R
<bezgo> ah ty
<Cerealklr> yep
<Cerealklr> my bad
<Cerealklr> Sorry for my poor typing and distractedness, I've been on the phone with Samsung
<bezgo> hmm now that strikes me as awkware
<bezgo> awkward*
<bezgo> well looks like that did it bu tnow wheni try to ls -ao the drive it tells me permission denied rotfl
<bezgo> hey ty for telling me chmod then own, ill remember it because of that
<AciD`> bezgo: how much data are on that hard disk ?
<Cerealklr> No problem.
<AciD`> if you have time, you could fix your permission issues with : `find . -type f -exec chmod 640 {} \;` then `find . -type d -exec chmod 750 {} \;`
<bezgo> AciD': a little bit under 100 gb
 * Cerealklr high fives AciD for find-fu. I was just looking up the snippet myself. I still vividly remember the time I decided 750 should be fine for all files. -.-
<AciD`> Cerealklr: there you go then : http://snipurl.com/23euyua
<AciD`> woops, double useless cat :)
<Cerealklr> =+
<Cerealklr> =P*
<Cerealklr> Heh, thanks for the lovely addition to my .zshrc
<AciD`> you're welcome
<AciD`> I wonder if a website exists for pasting .*shrc file, with votes and stuff
<Cerealklr> I've seen a few that are great for terminal snippets, but I don't think any are oriented towards .*shrc's
<Cerealklr> would be a lovely idea though
<Cerealklr> especially if you add a package builder to it
<Cerealklr> run down the list, check all the useful script additions you might like
<bezgo> aah rite because the nine base 2 slots give you a combination of 512 so instead of the 9 dashes (1 for the file/folder) can be represented by 0-511?
<AciD`> yep
<Cerealklr> and download your brand new .*shrc
<AciD`> Cerealklr: perhaps somebody in this channel could do something like this :)
<AciD`> bezgo: it's a number to describe binary information
<GH0> What would cause my Date and Time to shift dramatically 30 minutes off, especially when it is supposed to be in sync with an NTP source?
<Cerealklr> I may throw it together in my spare time. I've been looking for some weekend projects. I'm just trying to finish getting my kubuntu installation broken in. Have a lot of little niggling issues that I'm positive I can solve, but that the internet is refusing to help me debug in the first place.
<AciD`> bezgo: 6 = 110, 4 = 100, 0 = 000
<AciD`> bezgo: so it means rw- r-- ---
<AciD`> Cerealklr: a kubuntu install going wrong, that's unlikely
<AciD`> what happened ? power failure right in the middle ? bad ram ?
<Cerealklr> Oh no, by broken in I meant "lived in" or "configured as I like"
<AciD`> ah, ok :)
<Cerealklr> in fact, except for a few little issues with Muon in the very beginning on 11.10, I've had no serious issues
<AciD`> I must say I'm very pleased with 12.04 which I installed without any problem on that comp
<Cerealklr> But I've got a whole stack of tiny ones (Grid Desktop activity only works on the first display of my virtual desktops, the shortcut manager records processed key codes instead of raw keycodes, so it doesn't work for a large number of reaosnable normal keys [like the number pad]), etc.
<AciD`> while still using 11.10 with 4.8.2 on my laptop. Though, I haven't tried the dready akonadi..
<Cerealklr> I've figured out the issue to the former problem after a lot of testing and messing with display settings, but still can't figure out a fix
<AciD`> can't help you there
<Cerealklr> Yeah, I've posted about it here and #kde twice, and nobody really had any input. =/
<calcmandan> does a usb 3 controller have to be onboard during the installation of linux, or can i add one later and work?
<Cerealklr> Strikes me as odd, because I don't think it'd be a rare occurrence to want to you number pad keys for shortcuts, or your second monitor with widgets
<AciD`> calcmandan: it should be automagically recognized later
<Cerealklr> calcmandan: Pretty sure the kernel module will be loaded when necessary. you can try sudo lsmod to see if a module for usb3 compatibility is loaded. As to what that module would be called, I haven't a clue.
<calcmandan> AciD`: thanks.  i installed a pcix usb expander since my mobo doesn't have it built in. i'm making a usb3 thumb drive into a bootable and it's taking a long time.
<Cerealklr> calcmandan: but its still functional?
<calcmandan> this is my output
<calcmandan> http://paste.kde.org/471608/
<calcmandan> Cerealklr: it's functional. just that my usb thumbdrives are faster than this
<Cerealklr> have you had the opportunity to speedtest that combination of hardware on a different OS?
<calcmandan> Cerealklr just installed it 20 minutes ago.
<Cerealklr> calcmandan: xhci_hcd is loaded, which as I understand it is the module in charge of USB3.0 support
<Cerealklr> So yes, it looks like kubuntu has recognized it as such
<calcmandan> Cerealklr: ok thanks.
<calcmandan> god i love you guys
<Cerealklr> heh, no problem
<Cerealklr> I love easy problems for me to deal with
<Cerealklr> and I keep hoping someone who feels the same will find my issues easy. ;]
<calcmandan> i'll just copy a iso file over straight and see how fast it is.
<AciD`> that's the spirit :)
#kubuntu 2012-05-08
<Cerealklr> d'oh, calcmandan, what were you using it for? booting?
<calcmandan> Cerealklr: well to test how fast it is to boot up as a live cd.
<Cerealklr> Ahh, I don't know if this still applies, but the literature suggests that late last year
<Cerealklr> USB3.0 boot wasn't possible yet
<Cerealklr> which may explain your issue
<Cerealklr> if it hasn't yet been resolved, or you're using an old version
<calcmandan> well would it prevent the usb disc creator from setting it up as such? i mean, it's just dumping the iso contents onto the volume and creating the boot record.
<Cerealklr> No, it definitely should not do that.
<calcmandan> in terms of the bios supporting boot on usb3, no idea.
<Cerealklr> No, I think its a livedisk issue rather than a BIOS one
<Cerealklr> so if normal I/O such as that isn't working
<AciD`> I boot from a usb3 key into a usb3 port on my laptop without problem
<Cerealklr> then you'll have to look elsewhere for the cause, I suppose
<AciD`> perhaps it automatically switch to usb2 mode ?
<Cerealklr> That or the issue could have been resolved
<Cerealklr> the bug report originated late last year
<Cerealklr> and there's beena  good 5 months since then
<calcmandan> Cerealklr: well you're absolutely correct.
<calcmandan> Cerealklr: i just copied over an 8gb iso file. took 45 seconds.
<Cerealklr> Lovely
<Cerealklr> How costly was that usb stick, if I may?
<calcmandan> Cerealklr: $15 for 32gb
<calcmandan> Cerealklr: cyberguys
<Cerealklr> For 3.0? Wow, where have I been? I finally get to utilize my 3.0 ports on my trusty P6X58D Premium!
<calcmandan> Cerealklr: it's a tech gizmo site, but they have a storefront about a mile from my house.
<calcmandan> my two port pci-x usb3 extender was about $25 at another plac.
<calcmandan> e
<calcmandan> i paid more than i should've, but i needed it.
<Cerealklr> Does anyone know where activity templates can be found in KDE4? I need to add one manually.
<Joit> Cerealklr:  /join kde
<Cerealklr> Joit: Thanks, I'm actually there as well. Kubuntu had just been a bit more active and I reasoned that #kubuntu would be about as knowledgeable and much less quiet. =P
<bel3atar> gcc `pkg-config --cflags gtk+-3.0` -o window-default window-default.c `pkg-config --libs gtk+-3.0`
<bel3atar> gcc: error: window-default.c: No such file or directory
<bel3atar> I have the -dev installed
<bel3atar> any ideas?
<bel3atar> core.h:12:21: fatal error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<bel3atar> :'(
<bezgo> so im having the same issue again after i rebooted and what worked before is not workign now
<bezgo> cant access my files on my other hd's
<Cerealklr> same user account after the reboot?
<bezgo> yes
<bezgo> i only have one
<Cerealklr> just trying to figure out what changed
<bezgo> this is irritating to say the least, id like to beable to controll all my files
<Cerealklr> can you give us ls -l /media/ ?
<bezgo> sure
<bezgo> bezgo@Evil-Penguin:~$ ls -l /media/
<bezgo> total 4
<bezgo> d-wx--x--x 17 bezgo bezgo 4096 May  7 18:54 Storage & Backup
<Cerealklr> okay, you own the hdd, but don't seem to have read privileges on it
<Cerealklr> which seems strange
<bezgo> sudo chmod +r /media/Storage\ \&\ Backup/
<bezgo> fixed it
<Cerealklr> yep
<bezgo> i know a bit but ive still lots to learn for linux
<Cerealklr> heh, no worries
<Cerealklr> we all started there
<Cerealklr> I've only used it as my main OS for ~2 years now
<bezgo> im glad i found it the more i use it the more i dislike windows
<Cerealklr> and wasn't even introduced to it until ~4 years ago
<bezgo> i keep windows arround for one thing and one thing only
<bezgo> windows games
<Cerealklr> Yepp, but each day WINE gets better
<bezgo> omg i agree
<Cerealklr> and they're making a steam client for linux
<bezgo> it can run steam for me now
<Cerealklr> pretty soon you won't even need that. =]
<bezgo> but not my source games
<Cerealklr> ^^^
<bezgo> but to be fair windows cant either, my comp sucks
<Cerealklr> Heh
<Cerealklr> true enough
<bezgo> i have no dedi gfx card
<Cerealklr> May disappear, screwing with activities trying to fix a griddesktop issue
<bezgo> lol so i tried slackware64 13.37
<bezgo> crashed all over the place on a fresh install
<GH0> Does anyone have any recommendations for a program that can host a CD/DVD Iso and emulate it across an iSCSI protocol? I need something similar to have a Windows machine connect to it so that it sees the CD/DVD as a Drive.
<derrick13> Greetings all, I am having problems with kmail  synching kmail and google calendar. Google contacts synch well. I keep getting this error... akonadi_gcal_resource_4: Failed to retrieve events.
<amason> derrick13: can you describe the process for replicating the error ? If so i may be able to help debug the issue.
<derrick13> amason: Thanks for the reply. I create a google calendar (akonadi). Once I restart Kmail, in its efforts to synch mail and calendar events, i get the aforementioned error.
<amason> derrick13: i've never set up a google calander in akonadi, do you just use the ical resource ?
<amason> i have my own calendar service which i use so i am unfamiliar with the process
<derrick13> no, there is  a specific google calendar akonadi resource
<amason> i don't appear to have that
<derrick13> let me get the specific package name
<amason> ok
<amason> akonadi-kde-resource-googledata ?
<amason> derrick13: ok i have it going , will see if i can work out why its dying
<derrick13> ok, thanks for the help.
<GH0> Does anyone know of a program that allows me to do this ( http://support.alcohol-soft.com/documentation/english/index.html?iscsi.htm ) in Linux? Attempting to find a way to map iso images to be used as iSCSI devices, so I have something that looks like a CD/DVD Device rather than a file system or hard drive.
<amason> derrick13: do you happen to have multiple calenders in gmail ?
<derrick13> I do have multiple calendars
<derrick13> Do you think that is an issue?
<xixor>  yo, will I come to regret installing packages from the kubuntu ppa?
<mkquist> does kubuntu use unity?
<Dragnslcr> No
<xixor> yo, what is the windows key + tab doing when I push it?
<xixor> or what is the windows key called in linux now?  The super key? super key+tab?  It appears to cycle through some sort of workspace setup, but I am not sure what it is doing
<rockl> Is anyone else getting no video from flash even though the audio still works?
<rockl> If it helps I did try chromium and firefox as well html5 and a flash reinstall but still no video.
<rockl> The audio works, and even the recommendations at the end work too which is wierd.
<rapidsp> nvidia?
<rockl> In case that was for me no, amd. I'm using the open driver though.
<rapidsp> some peaple was same problem with nvidia....
<rockl> Oh well, I'll try again tomorrow, thanks.
<rockl> I fixed it, you have to leave the html5 trial manually.
<rockl> It defaults to it even if you have flash.
<rockl> html5 still won't work though, at least in my case.
<Cerealklr> rockl: won't work? In both chromium and firefox? Have you tried chrome? (not that I can imagine why it would be any different).
<Cerealklr> Seems strange that html5 would be failing on your system. I thought that was rather abstracted away from the hardware level.
<rockl> No idea, I did try on rekonq, firefox, and chromium. flash works but html5 doesn't give me video, audio works fine and I can even move around in the video
<vilem> some reason
<rockl> I know because, well, the audio changes.
<Cerealklr> right, right
<Cerealklr> nvidea? Radeon?
<Cerealklr> nvidia*
<rockl> radeon though didn't it change? anyway it's an hd6850 open driver.
<rockl> with*
<Cerealklr> I was about to ask whether it was the proprietary or open driver
<Cerealklr> Hmm, I wonder if its an open driver issue? I know they've come a long way, but my last experience with the open driver was still troublesome
<rockl> Open has always worked fine for me.
<Cerealklr> Hmmm
<Cerealklr> ah well, just so long as you have a solution I suppose it doesn't matter
<rockl> Agreed, thanks for the help.
<Aperion> hello all, I must appologize for the newbie question, I am trying to associate magnet links with fatrat.
<Aperion> I have searched around but most solutions talk about associations within firfox, does any one have references for system wide solutions ?
<aniro> всем ку)
<jessie> Why does my KDE occasionally lose a lot of my settings?
<jessie> It wants to create a new wallet file, all of my widgets and plasma settings are gone, etc.
<Tm_T> jessie: sounds like it has lost some of the contents of your .kde folder
<jessie> But it hasn't. My wallet and other files are still there.
<jessie> I'm looking into permissions now.
<W8uiE5> how can i switch between keyboard languages? just tried system properties->keyboard settings->keyboard layouts and added japan. than i switched to japan with the mini program symbol, but i didn get japan symboals, when i use my keyboard.
<W8uiE5> no one?
<gsommer> Since the latest Kubuntu update I cannot use the arrow-keys to navigate through search-results in the menu. How can I re-enable that?  (Steps: ctrl+f1, type "net" (You'll get several results), try to use arrow-up/arrow-down to navigate through the results)
<agams> test
<agams> hello
<agams> sunyi
<agams> HALLO HALLO HALLO HALLO HALLO HALLO
<bezgo> hello
<bezgo> im having issues is anyone arround to try n help?
<agams> HELLO
<bezgo> i simply can not manage to install my graphics drivers
<bezgo> it wont ask me for pw so it never gives me root permisions
<agams> Sorry I did not understand,,, maybe they can help you ..
<bezgo> under system then additional drivers, i can not install my drivers, i cant start the program with admin rights
<Wizard> Hi.
<lordievader> Good morning
<bezgo> sudo jockey-kde was what i needed to run
<rotsy> hello guys
<rotsy> i'm using kubuntu 11.10
<rotsy> and i would like to upgrade to 12.04
<rotsy> the update manager won't work can anyone please help
<lordievader> rotsy: Try to do: sudo do-release-upgrade
<rotsy> lordievader:  ok, thanks i'll try that
<lordievader> Brb, gonna reboot.
 * lordievader returns
<Guest69378> HI~everybody
<mydogsnameisrudy> hya
<lordievader> Hello
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning lordievader
<kbroulik> on my acer aspire 3820, standby suddenly stopped working. yesterday evening when I put it to standby it went to sleep, and resumed properly (it takes long with lots of dmesg error output but it wakes up fine)
<kbroulik> but now, I put it to standby, the WiFi shuts down, Sound shuts down … and then sound goes on, and wifi goes on again
<kbroulik> it won't go to standby :(
<hazamonzo_> Hey folks. Is there an i can use to quickly blank out parts of my desktop for taking screenshots? There is a KDE Mouse MArk effert but i need to blur out regions and this Mouse Mark is only a pencil
<hazamonzo_> *an app
<abhinav> ?
<maco_> hello
<abhinav> hi, Sorry for the question mark
<abhinav> was a typo :D
<abhinav> anyway
<maco_> I am second day user of kubuntu
<abhinav> i m using it for more than 7 months now
<abhinav> 6 hours of battery life on a acer!!
<lordievader> That is quite nice!
<lordievader> Maybe I should convert my dynamic disk on my laptop...
<abhinav> i think you should.
<lordievader> Let's see how much trouble it is...
<abhinav> how old is ur laptop?
<lordievader> It quite new actually, an HP Elitebook 8560w, about a year old.
<lordievader> Anyone here with experience converting a dynamic to a basic disk in windows?
<abhinav> i think
<abhinav> you should try disk management
<abhinav> right click and see
<abhinav> if theres an option on dynamic disks
<lordievader> Crap why can you go one way without losing data but not the other way...
<abhinav> microsoft :D
<lordievader> So it seems
<abhinav> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/26829-convert-dynamic-disk-basic-disk.html
<abhinav> have a look
<lordievader> I've already read that...
<lordievader> Not really keen on reinstalling windows... (again)
<abhinav> sad
<lordievader> Well I'm going to screw around with it for a bit, cya
<onosendi> Is there somewhere you can point me where I can get some advanced info on the desktop, such as panels and stuff? Everywhere I search it's basic right click stuff.
<tsimpson> what kind of info?
<onosendi> Hmm, stuff like scripting custom drop down menus
<tsimpson> onosendi: #kde-devel would probably be the best source for that kind of information
<onosendi> For example, the "Window Menubar" widget kde comes with. What languages are those widgets written in?
<onosendi> Thanks man
<asfyxia_> I can give you one drop-down menu, that's yakuake (drop-down terminal), in the repos
<onosendi> asfyxia_: I've messed with it..
<asfyxia_> ok, just mentioning...
<onosendi> Thanks :)
<steven_> d
<madrov> #ubuntu
<madrov> where can i get some help? after installing ubuntu 12.04 my webcam stoped working
<susie22> hi, I just installed 12.04 64-bits kubuntu and I need oracle java on it
<susie22> will apps works with 7th version of it ? or there are some known issues ?
<kubuntu> hola
<kubuntu> privet
<kubuntu> hi
<kubuntu> barev
<kubuntu> hi
<BluesKaj> hellp
<BluesKaj> err hello
<BluesKaj> :)
<kubuntu> hello
<kubuntu> quen habla espa;ol
<Ezim> kubuntu, no.
<kubuntu> como que no _
<BluesKaj> !es | kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kubuntu> rusos
<kubuntu> est ruskie
<kubuntu> moskow
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I think this dude are trolling around.
<BluesKaj> yup
<technikengel> Moin
<technikengel> I search for a good Email Client found thunderbird (i can not greate a Signatur) I need a good client.
<designbybeck> When using Kopete, I try blocking people, but they always come back
<designbybeck> so each time I restart my system I have to block all those people again! Anyway to change this?
<BluesKaj> in irc , designbybeck ?
<BluesKaj> in irc , designbybeck ?
<designbybeck> Kopete, BluesKaj I use it for Facebook, YahooIM,GTalk
<BluesKaj> oops , repeating myself again
<designbybeck> I think it is YahooIM and MSN people
<technikengel> E-Mail i need E-Mail please
<maco> i usually use kmail if i'm using a desktop client
<maco> it comes with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> for gtalk i just use the browser , haven't used aim & msn for long time
<BluesKaj> maco, he needs signture setup .. never used that option
<BluesKaj> I never
<designbybeck> I just don't know when i click "Block" it doesn't put it on a list or something and not ask me again ever
<maco> kmail definitely has signatures
<maco> you can set up multiple profiles with different signatures even
<technikengel> KMail do not work i test it three Days I dont have a Signatur like my Outlook.
<technikengel> Where can i create a Signatur
<technikengel> Ok found it wuhoooo now i can use KMAIL
<lordievader> Would kubuntu be fine without swap but with 8GB of ram?
<Ezim> lordievader, it should be fine.
<lordievader> Ezim: Ok good, thx
<maco> lordievader: you cannot use hibernate without swap. if you don't care to hibernate, that's fine.
<DarthFrog> lordievader: Probably, but it depends upon how you use your machine, of course.
<Ezim> maco, yes it is possible.
<DarthFrog> lordievader: You can have a swap file, BTW.  You don't need a swap partition.
<Ezim> maco, I have used hibernate without swap.
<maco> Ezim: did you have a swap file?
<Ezim> maco, no.
<maco> you can *suspend* without swap
<maco> you cannot hibernate without swap
<lordievader> As long as sleep mode works I do not vare about hibernation
<maco> when you hibernate, the contents of ram is written to disk, in the swap partition or swap file
<Ezim> maco, sorry thats true. I mixed suspend and hibernate.
<Ezim> :)
<lordievader> Oh well just to be save, lets give it 5gb swap
<BluesKaj> 8G RAM should preclude a swapfile ..not necessary IMO
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is what I thought, but just to be on the safe side I did give it a bit of swap.
<BluesKaj> my / is only 8.5G
<BluesKaj> and the data is 4
<BluesKaj> lordievader, what i mean by that is the whole install can ramdisked , so why use a swap unless your really heavy into games and huge data resources
<lordievader> Oh well it doesn't matter that much :P
<Joit> java access problem. its restricted to copy past into java applets, hows about a Option in Klipper to choose the place to past in ?
<Joit> ... or i go back to windows !!
<ikonia> going back to windows is not a threat to me, enjoy using windows
<Joit> lame
<Joit> i can only enjoy there copy past from appelts
<ikonia> yes, threatening to go back to windows is lame, I agree
<Joit> ikonia any idea what channels some devs from kuubuntu ar in?
<maco> can we avoid the word "lame"?
<ikonia> sure, but that's not how to do it
<Joit> not what i meant with lame. i meant, lame answer
<maco> we're not talking about a broken leg
<Joit> maco what is wrong ith this word
<ikonia> Joit: log a bug / feature requestst against the package
<ikonia> launchpad.net
<maco> Joit: lame means disabled
<Joit> ikonia:  its actually restirictied for security reasons
<maco> using it is as uncooth as using "retarded"
<ikonia> Joit: what's restricted for security reasons ?
<Joit> copy past into / from java applets
<march84> hello everyone, I don't know if I am in the right place but I found a bug after upgrading to 12.04 which i don't know how to search if it's already open or not
<ikonia> Joit: ok, so what do you expect to happen if you know it won't work and you know why it's disabled
<Joit> well, maco do you have a handycap? because anyhow its only slang
<maco> Joit: i am currently able-bodied. not everyone in the channel is.
<Joit> ikonia: it would work again when you can choose by user what will be pasted into a java applet
<ikonia> Joit: ok, so log a bug/feature requests making that known
<ikonia> Joit: it will most likley need to hit upstream as it's quite a functionality change,
<Joit> ikonia:  i am only such a bad bug writer
<ikonia> Joit: if you are unable to explian that in a few lines of a bug report, then the chances of you getting any traction is zero
<Joit> ikonia: can be, then i silent need to use my workaround and leave the rest from the world in the dark :P
<ikonia> Joit: sorry, don't know what that rambling is/means, but if you want that functionality, you'll need to log a feature request
<march84> good evening folks
<giantpune> hi, im looking to scan a document using kubuntu 12.04.  which software do you guys recommend?
<march84> kscanlite
<Joit> ello march
<march84> hello Joit
<march84> I need to report a bug (if not existing yet) which i don't know what name to give
<giantpune> march84, im not seeing kscanlite in the repos or already installed
<march84> giantpune: what version?
<giantpune> 12.04
<Joit> maco http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/lame   4 definitions for "Lame"
<march84> i knew i used in 11.10
<march84> I check out if the package has been renamed
<march84> sorry my mistake in typing the name
<march84> the correct name is skanlite
<march84> giantpune: found?
<giantpune> yeah, i installed it.  now i gotta find where it got hidden in these menus
<giantpune> ok, found it and it looks like it knows how to talk to my scanner.  thank :)
<jimmy51_> after a fresh upgrade to 12.04 i have 5 packages saying they are in need of updating but i get a message "unable to mark upgrades" on them when I try.  what is this?
<jimmy51_> also, i have "Muon Package Manager", "Muon Software Center", "Muon Update Manager", and Apper.  Which one of these is the correct default package manager for kubuntu 12.04?
<lethu> jimmy51_, Muon is supposed to be the default package
<jimmy51_> lethu: thanks.  i'll get rid of apper.  it must be left over from an older version.
<lethu> jimmy51_, also I heard people having issues with muon
<jimmy51_> lethu: hvae you ever seen the "unable to mark upgrades" message?
<lethu> jimmy51_, nope
<jimmy51_> lethu: the packages it errors on are GNOME configuration database system stuff
<lethu> jimmy51_, I had issues with muon, on the previous kubuntu version it was pretty unstable so I just removed it and replaced it with apper
<lethu> apper and synaptic
<jimmy51_> lethu: ah... maybe that's where i got it.  i had trouble installing updates because of some flash player package.
<lethu> jimmy51_, it's possible
<jimmy51_> do most people do an upgrade?
<jimmy51_> it seems most of the time i have to work through issues when i upgrade
<lordievader> I did both, on one box I did an upgrade on the other a reinstall
<jimmy51_> lordievader: good experience for both?
<lordievader> jimmy51_: Quite alright, the upgraded one was a ubuntu box btw, when it was upgraded I installed kde on it.
<lethu> jimmy51_, I on the other hand have had bad experiences when upgrading
<lordievader> lethu: How come?
<lethu> lordievader, maybe hardware related, who knows?
<lordievader> What was wrong?
<lethu> strange os and apps behavior
<lethu> like broken themes
<lethu> or system components
<lordievader> Hmm yea, that ain't great.
<jimmy51_> yeah.. it's usually some obscure thing i installed
<luk_> Hi, has someone a source which describe how a OS is made and how it works??
<lethu> luk_, maybe try installing a gentoo distribution from stage one
<lethu> luk_, helps at least with knowing the how the Linux os is made
<luk_> lethu: i would know how an OS works first to compile it from scratch
<lethu> luk_, there is a pretty well detailed manual to help you on the official gentoo site
<luk_> i'll give a look. i'll study for first an OS universitary book.
<lethu> luk_, basically the idea is reading the manual (following steps) and building progressively until you come up with a fully functional OS
<luk_> Thanks for tip
<lethu> luk_, yw
<BluesKaj> lethu, isn't gentoo install ,just constant compiling of packages until a minimum requirement for a working OS is reached ? :)
<lethu> BluesKaj, stage 2 or stage 3 installations of Gentoo perhaps
<lethu> but the stage one one is supposed to require you to got through the whole process of building the OS
<lethu> including the kernel compilation
<lethu> but the most important thing for which I suggested going the Gentoo way is that the manual or handbook explains everything
<lethu> or almost everything
<lethu> at least that was the case in 2007 when I used it
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<BluesKaj> I heard back around that time that it was a time consuming process and about as enjoyable as wearing a hair shirt
<sfears> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19304992/snapshot2.png  does anyone know what's going on with the issue shown in the screen shot?
<EagleScreen> is there a way to rmeove or hie the cashew?
<EagleScreen> *remove or hide the cashew
<luk_> Yes EagleScreen there's a plasmoid called i hate cashew
<EagleScreen> is it packaged?
<luk_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/?content=145596
<luk_> here u EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> I also hate kmix crashes
<EagleScreen> luk_: I did it with Py-cashew plasmoid
<luk_> it's the same. I use it on chakra
<kubuntu> how to install koffice?
<EagleScreen> kubuntu: your Kubuntu version?
<kubuntu> lastest 12.04
<EagleScreen> then install "caligra" package
<EagleScreen> "calligra" (double l)
<kubuntu> oh,installing ,thank you
<reedydeedy> hi
<natman> I changed the theme for my login screen, then changed it back to default, now it no longer remembers my user name - how do i get it to remeber my user name
<akSeya> hi folks
<akSeya> i have just installed kubuntu 12.04 at work. configured proxy, did a apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<akSeya> installed the software I wanted via apt-get
<akSeya> now, in SystemSettings > Locale, it says the lackage package is not fully installed, when I accept and tell it to install, it freezes at 0%
<akSeya> my guess is that it is not going through the proxy
<akSeya> how can I manually install this packages via apt?
<Cerealklr> I don't suppose you have any more information on what the package name is?
<akSeya> I don't :(
<BluesKaj> akSeya, avoid the proxy until you have the required packages installed , I guess
<akSeya> i can't.. everything that goes out to the internet must pass through the authenticated proxy or else the firewall blocks the request
<BluesKaj> a proxy should be used in conjunction with a browser , , not apt
<akSeya> what could be the translation packages names?
<BluesKaj> or dpkg
<akSeya> BluesKaj, in konsole I use export http_proxy
<akSeya> everything pass through the proxy
<BluesKaj> why ?
<akSeya> it's a corporation environment
<natman> I changed the theme for my login screen, then changed it back to default, now it no longer remembers my user name - how do i get it to remeber my user name
<Cerealklr> akSeya: Okay, the first thing we need to figure out is how to get the name of the package you need.
<BluesKaj> we had secure servers at work , never needed a yoke  like a proxy
<Cerealklr> natman: I'm sorry, you mean so it'll log you in automatically?
<akSeya> Cerealklr, any idea how can we do that? i searched in Muon and apt-cache for portuguese, pt-br pt_BR
<Cerealklr> BluesKaj: it's clear akSeya does not have control over his configuration, and his issue does not pertain to it.
<Cerealklr> akSeya: I'm wondering if it would be logged somewhere.
<natman> Cerealklr: no, when i first installed it would only ever ask for my password ( since im the only user ), no i need to type user name and password at the login screen
<akSeya> Cerealklr, I got some things as libreoffice translations
<Cerealklr> natman: Try System Settings > Login Screen > Convenience
<BluesKaj> akSeya, you were able to update /yupgrade pervious to the OS upgrade , right ?
<Cerealklr> akSeya: Can you give me the exact package name of the translation you installed? Perhaps I can research it a bit to find the dependencies.
<natman> Cerealklr: thx
<Cerealklr> natman: No problem.
<akSeya> Cerealklr, wait.. i found kde-l10n-ptbr now
<akSeya> i missed it before :S
<Cerealklr> akSeya: That sounds about right. =]
<Cerealklr> Okay, I've got to run for dinner, but feel free to ping me if something else comes up.
<Cerealklr> Ciao!
<BluesKaj> akSeya, so it was just one package that wasn't installing
<akSeya> yeah.. i told apt to install it and it is installing others: firefox-locale-pt language-pack-kde-pt language-pack-kde-pt-base language-pack-pt language-pack-pt-base
<akSeya> i guess it should cover everything ^^
<togi_> hi there
<togi_> I need some help
<togi_> I'm looking for someone to help me on a specific problem
<togi_> nobody?
<togi_> ok
<Roey> he
<Roey> hey
<Roey> anyone know the state of Wacom Intuos5 drivers in the kernel and in X  with Kubuntu 12.04 ??
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> can you set quassel to full screen and check if it freezes?
<AngelForget> EagleScreen,  change quassel  and install xchat
<EagleScreen> AngelForget: I'd rather to install Konversation
<AngelForget> ok good
<JMichael|work> my vote would go to konversation
<EagleScreen> but anyone can chek that bug? i'd like to know if it is intel graphics specific
<JMichael|work> some people also like KVirc
<AngelForget> EagleScreen,  some more people like xchat
<JMichael|work> AngelForget: if you are using KDE, it might be nicer to try Qt-based clients first... but, if a person already really likes xchat, i guess xchat would be the thing
<ubunchu_> hello?
#kubuntu 2012-05-09
<GH0> If someone could help me with this, it would be much appreciated: http://www.overclock.net/t/1253630/network-connections-randomly-stop-working/0_50
<GH0> Pretty sure that it is my server, and I don't know if it is a hardware or software issue.
<GH0> Why would ifconfig report rx packets being dropped, but ethtool reports 0 packets being dropped?
<level15_> hi, all, my grub refuses to let me boot, anyone can help me with a "error: no such device: somu-uuid-number" error?
<D-coy> o/
<tech212> test
<stuq> can someone give me advice on how to get nepomuk working in the latest kubuntu - kde v. 4.8.2?
<stuq> nepomuk and desktop indexing has *never* worked for me, even in fresh installs....
<stuq> is nepomuk *supposed* to work?  or is it still a work in progress?
<stuq> I'm going through system settings, and the buttons for turning nepomuk on are greyed out
<stuq> is nepomuk using soprano still, or is it virtuoso now?
<amason> stuq: works for me with the latest kubuntu or at least it works for everything i've tried to do with  it so far
<amason> looks like it's using virtuoso
<stuq> amason: hmmm. virtuoso doesn't seem to be running
<stuq> didn't it used to use soprano or something?
<stuq> or am i just confused?
<amason> stuq: to be honest i don't really pay much attention to it because it just does it's think. It says in the advanced settings that the process shows up as virtuoso-t
<amason> perhaps that hasn't been updated..
<amason> i think it needs strigi to run properly
<stuq> strigi
<stuq> ....
<amason> i know i used to have to disable that because it chewed my cpu
<stuq> in a fresh install, this should all just come in as a whole package, yes?
<amason> but that seems to have been fixed
<amason> yeh i did a fresh install on a laptop yesterday and that all seemed to work out the box.
<amason> i still have the laptop next to me so i can test if you want
<stuq> hmm. this install is a few months old, but totally up-to date, and very little messing with it
<stuq> "file indexing service is not running'
<stuq> not good
<stuq> but i see no way to turn it on
<amason> System Settings -> desktop search  doesn't allow you to ?
<stuq> amason: no...
<stuq> if i un-enable / re-enable nepomuk file indexer nothing happens
<stuq> and under the details link in basic settings
<stuq> 'resume file indexing ' is greyed out
<stuq> it claims to be calculating indexed files, but i've let that sit for a few hours and it never returns any results
<amason> so if you go to System Settings -> startup and shutdown -> Service Manager
<amason> are all the nepomuk modules running there ?
<stuq> i see one nepomuk service
<stuq> nepomuk search module
<stuq> listed as running
<stuq> amason: thanks for giving it a shot
<stuq> bed time for me...
<Yume> Hi.. I Have some trouble with my fresh kubuntu 12.04,,
 * amason yawns
<Yume> Hi.. I Have some trouble with my fresh kubuntu 12.04,, How to install gcc without internet connection?
<amason> Yume: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=install+debian+packages+offline
<Yume> Thanks, Im sorry, I just still newbie in linux
<amason> don't apologise. just do what you do with any other operating system. We are here to help when google can't
<Yume> then, what packages and dependencies should i download from debian packages?
<amason> you should be able to get it to download the deps too. is it just gcc you need >
<amason> or do you want to do something specific ?
<Yume> yup, just gcc for now.. I have 2 PC, Linux and Windows,, I cannot get online using my linux PC since my dial up modem cannot work in my linux PC. My plan is get the *.deb (gcc installer) using my windows pc and installed that package on my linux pc
<inchok78> hello all. just installed kubuntu 12.04 and well...
<inchok78> here i am
<inchok78> connected to the internet using a wired connection to an XP using ICS... irc working fine but cannot get to websites... rekonq says "Socket operation timed out" all the time. any pointers? thxxx
<edgy_> inchok78: may be you are using a proxy?
<inchok78> for some reason irc works and web does not. and I have not done anything fancy, just enable ICS
<forgeaus> why does the screensaver lock not let me use my password to come out of it?
<forgeaus> I disabled it for now but when I type my password it doesn't let me unlock
<skramer_> Since I upgraded to Precise, I get frequent crashes of plasma-desktop. .xsession-errors says: "bool DBusMenuExporterDBus::AboutToShow(int): Condition failed: menu". So could it be related to the menu widget??
<skramer_> Since I upgraded to Precise, I get frequent crashes of plasma-desktop. Here is the output of .xsession-errors just when the crash happens: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/09/Screen6.png
<skramer_> I´m not sure if it is related to the menubar widget. Anybody has the same problem / could help me fix it?
<Peace-> skramer_: rename your ~/.kde
<skramer_> Peace-: but this would mean I loose all my settings, wouldn´t it?
<Peace-> skramer_: rename is not delete
<skramer_> Peace-: of course....
<Peace-> skramer_: first you test if with a fresh .kde you can get the crash
<skramer_> Peace-: ok, I´ll give it a try - will be back in a minute
<georgeperkins> I am using a 3D CAD application (Siemens NX) with dockable dialogs. The dock button is there at the top-left of each window in Ubuntu Unity, but not there on kubuntu. Actually I think it is there but covered by the window icon. Any ideas on a fix for this?
<Peace-> georgeperkins: screenshot?
<georgeperkins> http://www.flickr.com/photos/34083125@N06/7164089320/in/photostream
<skramer_> Peace-: I renamed .kde & restarted KDE, but still plasma-desktop crashed...
<Peace-> skramer_: i would install a fresh kubuntu
<Peace-> or...
<Peace-> reinstall every kde package
<georgeperkins> Peace-: I need to dock the constraint navigator to the resource button on the side. I'll try to get an equivilent screen shot from Unity
<Peace-> georgeperkins: oh wait i will se the picture
<skramer_> Peace-: I will consider the latter one, re-installing the kde packages. Still strange the problem did not exist in Oneiric, even I had installed KDE 4.8.2 fro m backports ppa back then...
<Peace-> skramer_: it could be a bad installation
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone tried this "ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp" for gimp ?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: luckly i use krita
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:  me too :), just want to try 2.8
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i was checking the repository for the EA games, but i couldnt find it
<Peace-> georgeperkins: i am waiting your screnshot
<georgeperkins> Peace-: sorry, on the way
<georgeperkins> Peace: http://www.flickr.com/photos/34083125@N06/7164089320/in/photostream thats the kubuntu shot
<georgeperkins> have to log off IRC to get the unity screenshot
<georgeperkins> Peace-: I wonder if it could be something to do with X server
<georgeperkins> be right back
<Peace-> ok
<georgeperkins> Peace-: http://www.flickr.com/photos/34083125@N06/7164163482/in/photostream
<Peace-> georgeperkins: opening
<georgeperkins> thats in kubuntu
<georgeperkins> see the tiny pin icon
<Peace-> georgeperkins: this application is a gtk application?
<georgeperkins> Peace-: I'm not sure to be honest. I'll try to find out
<Peace-> georgeperkins: i guess it's a gtk application
<georgeperkins> Peace-: ok
<Peace-> georgeperkins: btw you have some problem ?
<Peace-> can you explain better you have said you have the left dock if am not wrong
<Peace-> in the unity instead on kubuntu the left dock is not always visible?
<georgeperkins> Peace-: no the application works very well, it is just very annoying that I cannot pin the dialogs to the bar on the left in Kubuntu
<georgeperkins> Peace-: which means I get lots of floating dialogs
<Peace-> mmm strange problem
<Peace-> i mean if an application works it should work on kde or in another dessktop
<georgeperkins> Peace-: indeed.
<Peace-> georgeperkins: btw have you ... tried to click with right ?
<Peace->    
<Peace-> \
<Peace-> \
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> UPS dog
<georgeperkins> I believe the 'pin' button is being covered by the 'x' menu icon, because when I close the dialog I see the pin button for a fraction of a second
<Peace-> georgeperkins: wait
<Peace-> georgeperkins: right click on your window
<Peace-> georgeperkins: you should be able to see this menu http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-gg2058
<georgeperkins> Peace-: yes I see that menu
<Peace-> georgeperkins: you should be able to do that from that menu
<Peace-> i guess
<georgeperkins> Peace-: Unfortunatly not. I will investigate the 'special window settings' in that menu
<Peace-> georgeperkins: can you tell em again tthe name of this program ?
<georgeperkins> Siemens NX 8.0
<georgeperkins> Officially suported on Suse/red hat, so I thought it would work ok with plasma
<Peace-> georgeperkins: it should work ,btw this a kwin problem even i think it should be solved in that menu
<Peace-> georgeperkins: you can ask to kwin developer
<Peace-> georgeperkins: #kde
<Peace-> georgeperkins: you can find him very often in that channel
<georgeperkins> Peace-: excellent, thaks for the help
<Peace-> georgeperkins: btw you know you can group your windows
<Peace-> georgeperkins: for example
<Peace-> georgeperkins: here i have firefox and konversation together http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-kk2058
<georgeperkins> Peace-: that sounds like a good backup solution, thanks.
<georgeperkins> Peace-: I have to go for a few minutes, thanks again for the advice
<Krzysiek> morning
<Krzysiek> My Kubuntu want start today... I see black screen with 1 flashing point, if i press ctrl+alt+del pc just resrting and black screen with flashing point back again.
<Krzysiek> Can i fix it somehow? Or just reinstall?
<Krzysiek> (yeasterday i only update kde to newest, but boot without problem after reboot)
<lordievader> Krzysiek: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<Krzysiek> nvidia 8600, not sure now
<Krzysiek> or 9600
<Krzysiek> yea, nvidia 9600
<lordievader> Krzysiek: Hmm well I'm not sure if the same happens for nVidia, but the kde update screwed up my ATI driver, a reinstall of the driver fixed it.
<Krzysiek> is any way to get into terminal now, to do something?
<lordievader> Recovery mode
<Krzysiek> lordievader: how cen i go there?
<Krzysiek> I do not see grub menu
<Krzysiek> after start pc
<lordievader> Krzysiek: Wait grub fails to load?
<Krzysiek> I do not have nothing, start pc and only see black screen with white flashing point
<lordievader> Hmm, that is probably grub failing to load.
<Krzysiek> can i fix it from live cd? (get access to edit) ?
<lordievader> I'm not sure on how to fix your problem, but you can indeed mount the hdd from a live cd.
<lordievader> But make sure when you are editing files that you are on the hdd and not on the cd.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Krzysiek> ok, will try, thanks for help lordievader
<Krzysiek> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Krzysiek , lordievader
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj how are you today?
<BluesKaj> fine , lordievader and you ...but I need coffee , brb
<lordievader> Im doing well, trying to fix a problem with my gfx card though...
<lordievader> Getting a login screen seems a lot better than a black screen XD
<BluesKaj> lordievader, ok , which card again ?
<Krzysiek> lol
<lordievader> Oh it was the laptop, I installed Kubuntu on it yesterday and it seems to be a bug in the kde update, it breaks the ati driver....
<lordievader> The laptop also has an ati card.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, kde 4.8.3 ?
<lordievader> I guess that is the one, oh no wait 4.8.2 is installed now...
<lordievader> Let's see if there is an update and see if it will break it again XD
<lordievader> Hehe, the update didn't throw off the ati driver :)
<lethu> hello, I have disabled the kscreensaver but I still get a screensaver triggered after a certain number of minutes
<lordievader> lethu: Have you installed another screensaver, for example xscreensaver?
<lethu> I had installed xscreensaver previously especially to prevent a system lock when the above mentioned screensaver starts
<lethu> and it worked for a while
<lethu> but not anymore so I have uninstalled xscreensaver
<lordievader> And in the settings it is turned off?
<lethu> yes
<BluesKaj> lethu, it helps to have the energy savind settings as nondefault in power management
<glish> kdeartwork comes bundled with some screensavers
<lethu> BluesKaj, if you are referring to the screen energy saving in the power management section, I have disabled it as well
 * Krzysiek start reinstall ;/
<lethu> in fact I have disabled everything in the power management settings exept for the brightness setting
<BluesKaj> lethu, ok , is this a laptop?
<lethu> BluesKaj, yes
<BluesKaj> thought so , the scrn svrs seems to have a mind of it's own on some laptops despite the settings that one enters
<lethu> do you think there might be a solution for this?
<BluesKaj> to what time do you have the scrnsvr time set ?
<lethu> BluesKaj, it is set to 1 minute but grayed out (disabled)
<lethu> the unwanted screensaver starts after around 30 minutes I would say
<BluesKaj> sometimes the battery power sensor stops any activity and overides any timers to prevent anymore power drain ....my old acer used to do that
<lethu> mhh, mine is acer as well
<BluesKaj> lethu, ok , now that's odd
<markus_> Hey guys, i need help with "amarok"..i added some folders to my music collection, but how can i play my music now without creating a new playlist?
<lethu> BluesKaj, so I should perhaps disable the power management daemon?
<BluesKaj> markus_, i wish i knew ...that's whay i don't use amarok , it treats tou like you're awindows user
<BluesKaj> treats you
<markus_> which program are you using instead? :p
<BluesKaj> vlc
<BluesKaj> markus_, there's probly a configureplaylists setting hidden somewhere in the menus , but I can't seem to find it
<urlwolf> Trying to use a different keyboard layout (ES) doesn't work. I see the icon changing, but the keys are still US. Any idea why?
<markus_> aww man that's just ridiculous...
<BluesKaj> amarok is like wmp . it the devs assume you don't know what you want so it does it for , like creating playlists everytime youchoose a song
<BluesKaj> a lot of ppl like amarok , maybe they've discovered how to handle the playlist problem , but i wish they'd share the fix with the rest of us
<markus_> yes that would be great
<markus_> google won't tell me more
<BluesKaj> google is becoming more useless to linux users ever since they dropped google linux
<BluesKaj> ok ,my rants are done for today ...time to get back to a more rtational state :)
<markus_> okay. i will try "clementine" now
<urlwolf> how's calligra working for you guys? Anyone using it?
<PVaret> Hello, guys. Where can I get a list of the packages installed in a clean Precise install?
<jwm123TO> Hello: I have kde installation problem: no folderview widget.  can anyone help with this?
<sara> right click on desktop and select add widget
<jwm123TO> sara, thanks but folder is not available in my list of widgets
<jwm123TO> folderview
<sara> jwm123TO  ok
<jwm123TO> the problem is that the folderview widget is in some sense not installed.  I have downloaded a .deb package for it, but it seems to depend on libkonq5 which I have also had problems installing
<BluesKaj> jwm123TO, which kubuntu version?
<jwm123TO> 11.10
<jwm123TO> I'm waiting to upgrade to 12.04
<BluesKaj> have you tried the search box in widgetview ?
<jwm123TO> BluesKaj, how exactly would I do that?
<jwm123TO> when I search through that alt-f2 box, all I get is the debian package
<BluesKaj> choose add widgets , thenthen type folder in the categories search box
<BluesKaj> oops oops :)
<jwm123TO> BluesKaj, there is no folderview widget on my system.  So searching doesn't find it
<BluesKaj> jwm123TO, have you updated /upgraded lately ?
<jwm123TO> i haven't done the 12.04 upgrade but I'm otherwise up to date
<BluesKaj> and you have a plasma panel etc
<jwm123TO> yes
<BluesKaj> which kde ?
<jwm123TO> widgets, activities, etc. working properly
<jwm123TO> 4.7.4
<jwm123TO> the problem is particular to the folderview widget
<BluesKaj> jwm123TO, , I think you should upgrade to at least 4.8.0 , if you add the backports to your sources.list/package manager and do a apt-get-dist-upgrade
<jwm123TO> BluesKaj,  I'll give that a try can you spell it out a little more
<Vabi> hello, i've asus n53sn notebook, and i'm trying to force any graphi card to work
<Vabi> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> jwm123TO, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then update and upgrade
<Vabi> ive tried this nvidia-xconfig and restarting xserver
<PVaret> Ok, anyway -- I'll make a clean install in a VM and see for myself, I guess. :)
<PVaret> Bye, all.
<Vabi> but it only broke everything
<madura> my machine does not shutdown after a hibernate, but if i shut it down manually then it resumes ok whats the problem?
<BluesKaj> Vabi, have you tried using the additional drivers in kmenu>apps>system?
<Vabi> blueskaj, yes, i'vetried, and there is nothing in it, empty list
<BluesKaj> Vabi, ok , open a terminal , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<kildiesel> porque todos  ablan ingles
<Vabi> 12 * "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"."
<Vabi> blueskaj, and once "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<BluesKaj> Vabi, ok , let me check some modules
<BluesKaj> Vabi, run this ,  sudo lshw -C video| grep driver
<Vabi> BluesKaj, yeah, ok i always had problems with that shit :< if it's important, i have nvidia optimus in my notebook, and i don't give a fuck which card would be used, but i would really appreciate if it will work in some way
<Vabi> Blueskaj, "configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Vabi>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0"
<Vabi> that's my computer answer
<BluesKaj> Vabi, you have 2 graphics cards , you need the app called bumblebee to control them
<BluesKaj> Vabi, and pls watch the language ..it's not necessary
<Vabi> Blueskaj, ok, sorry, so bumblebee will repair that?
<BluesKaj> at least it looks to me like you have the dual gpu setup , from the responses to the those commands
<Vabi> yes BluesKaj, i know that i have dual gpu, thanks for advice, ill try bumblebee
<Kalidarn> is it possible to use the overlay scrollbars on KDE?
<phoenix_firebrd> what is dconf? does deleting /.config/dconfig affect kde?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, i don't even have that file
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thats a folder
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: autocomplete is not working in qt creator
<BluesKaj> well . I tried the path in ~/ and no such file/dir
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: then it must be safe to delete :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: can you check if the package "dconf-service" is installed?
<BluesKaj> yes it is
<BluesKaj> DConf is a low-level key/value database designed for storing desktop
<BluesKaj> environment settings.
<BluesKaj> This package contains the DConf service, which applications talk to
<BluesKaj> using D-Bus in order to obtain their settings. It is mostly used by the
<BluesKaj> GSettings backend.
<FloodBotK1> BluesKaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> pretty important
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya, tried to purge it , it pulled up some gtk apps also'
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: let me try a restart
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, why are you fooling with d-bus ?
<BluesKaj> playing with fire
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the autocomplete in qt creator is not working, so i found a solution here http://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/16671
<nixternal> phoenix_firebrd: you have a gnome/gtk app that relies on dconf. do you have ~/.cache/dconf/user?
<nixternal> for me it is probably thunderbird/firefox
<phoenix_firebrd> nixternal: let me check
<nixternal> deleting won't effect anything. whatever gnome/gtk app you have installed that uses dconf will just recreate it
<phoenix_firebrd> nixternal: ya
<lordievader> Good evening
<nixternal> phoenix_firebrd: dconfig/dconf has nothing to do with qtcreator
<nixternal> do you use tbird or firefox at all? if so, that is probably why that is there
<phoenix_firebrd> nixternal: my real problem is auto complete is not working in qt creator
<nixternal> phoenix_firebrd: if you have ~/.gnome2, ~/.gimp-*, ~/.mozilla and such, that is where your dconf is coming from
<nixternal> phoenix_firebrd: yeah, i don't use qt creator, so i am afraid i wouldn't be of much help there. i use vim and ctags for that.
<phoenix_firebrd> nixternal: it worked fine when i was using qtsdk from the nokia site, i had to remove to resolve dependency issues, now i have installed qt sdk from the repository, now i get this problem
<nixternal> hrmm
<phoenix_firebrd> nixternal: someone suggested a solution here http://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/16671
<nixternal> that is odd that dconf would effect it, but i guess qt creator utilizes it for storing key:value pairs or something
<phoenix_firebrd> i am going to try a restart brb
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  nixternal  problem solved
<BluesKaj> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i deleted the dconf folders in /.config and /.cache and restarted
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: nixternal thank you guys
 * BluesKaj shrugs ... what did I do / :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: you are helpful all the time
<kildiesel> que tranza ya yege
<kildiesel> ABLEN
<akSeya> hi folks :)
<lordievader> akSeya: Hello
<akSeya> tell me one thing.. i'm trying to use MapsGL (on google maps) but chrome says that it don't work on my computer..
<kildiesel> ablen en español
<akSeya> i'm running chromium 18.0.1025 on kubuntu 12.04
<lordievader> !es > kildiesel
<ubottu> kildiesel, please see my private message
<akSeya> do I need to install something else?
<lhgergo> hi
<lhgergo> i have a question
<lhgergo> i have just installed precise
<lhgergo> and started using kopete
<lhgergo> and there's no tray icon for kopete at all
<lordievader> It is in the little mail icon
<lhgergo> I tried kde-telepathy too, but the situation is the same
<DarthFrog> lhgergo:  There's a small upside-down triangle to the right of your tray.  Click it.
<lhgergo> I can't find the indicator there
<lhgergo> I definietly had it in 11.10
<lordievader> lethu: When kopete is open you got a little email along with your clock, if you click it you can go to kopete.
<kildiesel> yo tengo el kubunut 12.04
<kildiesel> I have the kubunut 12.04
<lordievader> lhgergo: Maybe you need to enable it, to do so go to the behaviour tab in kopete's settings
<lethu> lordievader, I think you have talked to the wrong person
<lordievader> lethu: Oh I see, sorry.
<lethu> lordievader, np :)
<lordievader> lhgergo: In there check the "show system tray icon"
<giova_kde> Quauno di voi usa normamente ibreoffice?
<giova_kde> Ho un probema nela gestione dei colori nei menu.
<maco> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<lhgergo> great
<lhgergo> it works
<lhgergo> thanks
<lhgergo> bye
<lelamal___> !it | giova_kde
<ubottu> giova_kde: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lordievader> Could it be considered a bug that it is disabled by default?
<giova_kde> I OK.
<giova_kde> I have ibreoffice write
<trooper> hi. I'm looking for a screencast app for kde. preferably something in the repos. suggestions?
<akSeya> !translate alguem sabe se preciso de algum outro software no meu Kubuntu para usar o MapsGL do Google Maps com o Chromium?
<ubottu> akSeya: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<giova_kde> but text non in use, in menu,  are dark.
<akSeya>  /me says does anyone know if I need another software on Kubuntu, so I can use MapsGL from Google Maps on Chromium?
 * akSeya says does anyone know if I need another software on Kubuntu, so I can use MapsGL from Google Maps on Chromium?
<akSeya> I was trying to fool you guys :(
<akSeya> XD
<giova_kde> Quacuno di voi usa ibreoffice writer
<akSeya> but seriously.. any idea about mapsGL? technically my hardware supports it
<lordievader> akSeya: If no one responds, no one knows, you could try it later again or on the ubuntuforums.org or something. Does it work in other browsers?
<luc4_mac> Hi! I don't know if I'm in the right place but, has anyone noticed wired connection loss of the system randomly? It immediately automatically comes up if I plug the mouse in again.
<akSeya> lordievader, it works in other operational system
<akSeya> i'm installing some mesa packages to try out.. brb
<lordievader> luc4_mac: I have not noticed anything like that.
<lordievader> akSeya: Yes ok, but does it work in for example firefox/linux or chorme/linux
<luc4_mac> lordievader: the problem is that I don't even know where to go, might be a problem of KDE, Kubuntu, Kernel… whatever...
<akSeya> nope
<akSeya> that's why I think I may be missing some package on kubuntu
<akSeya> going go restart X server
<akSeya> brb
<lordievader> luc4_mac: I'm not sure either where to start with that, perhaps someone else here knows or you could try the ubuntuforums.org
<luc4_mac> lordievader: it is like the system was going to standby… but it wakes up too fast, so it is not possible. Thanks anyway!
<trooper> I used to get random disconnects using wireless. It was some issue with the network plasmoid I'm using to connect with. its fixed itself after the last upgrade
<lordievader> Wifi can get you into heaps of other problems of why it is disconnecting.
<rportal> ?
<Shano56> has anyone used LinuxLive USB Creator
<lordievader> Shano56: No I have not, I have used the unetbootin though, or however the utility may be called.
<Ezim> Shano56, we have usb-creator for kubuntu and also unetbootin is really good.
<Shano56> i will try unetbootin then :)
<Shano56> space used to preserve files across reboots should be 0 correct ?
<lordievader> Shano56: Not sure, didn't that have to do with persistant installs?
<kildiesel> entren a #kubuntu-12.04
<Shano56> no clue lordievader :/
<Shano56> I left it at 0
<Shano56> im hoping to instal this as a dual boot
<Shano56> with win 7
<EvilResistance> kildiesel, english?
<EvilResistance> in english*
<Shano56> evilresistance: im asuming he meant "enter #kubuntu-12.04"
<EvilResistance> Shano56, that's my assumption too :P
<Shano56> just checked it out. its only him in there :p
<EvilResistance> mhm
<EvilResistance> in theory i could get the IRCC to stab that channel but meh
<EvilResistance> if of course that channel were registered XD
<Shano56> evilresistance are you using kubuntu right now?
<EvilResistance> Shano56, i'm on a Windows machine (doing some dev in an asp.net app), but my primary is Ubuntu 11.04 + kde-standard
 * EvilResistance didnt have the drive space to put kubuntu-desktop on
<Shano56> what irc client do you recommend?
<Shano56> for kubuntu :)
 * EvilResistance is partial to xchat or cli-based irc clients
<EvilResistance> but meh
 * EvilResistance is weird like that
<Unit193> Many like quassel.
<EvilResistance> yeah, quassel wasnt responsive enough for my uses L:P
<lordievader> I like my irssi setup here
<Shano56> well im about to install kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64
<Shano56> suppose i will try xchat
<Shano56> wish me luck! :)
<lordievader> Good luck!
<Shano56> :OOOO
<Shano56> I had an archos 80 G9 1.0 ghz
<EvilResistance> Shano56, xchat'll need GTK runtime
<EvilResistance> its not a kubuntu-included package
<Shano56> it broke, so i sent it in for a waranty replacement, and they upgrade it to 1.5 ghz for free :)
<Shano56> okay thanks!
<Shano56> hey guys
<Shano56> to download chrome do i want .deb or .rpm
<Shano56> or will neither work
<Ezim> Shano56, yes you need the deb file
<designbybeck> My latest firefox doesn't seem to be spell checking in the latest kubuntu
<Ezim> from there site
<designbybeck> I went into about:config and set the spell to 2
<designbybeck> but that didn't seem to do the trick...any ideas?
<Shano56> okay. i have a problem.. I installed kubuntu from usb, and it never gave an option for dual boot
<Shano56> seems I can no longer boot windows 7
<Ezim> Shano56, :) good. you are no fulltime linux users.
<Ezim> joke
<Shano56> I would be okay with that, however computer is shared with girlfriend and her mom :/
<Ezim> Shano56, try sudo update-grub2
<lordievader> Shano56: Are you sure, usally it just detects the other os'es installed and gives you the option of dual-boot.
<maco> if you do "sudo fdisk -l" you can see if the partition is still there?
<Shano56> fdisk: invalid option -- '1'
<lordievader> Shano56: It is a l as in link
<Pici> Shano56: thats a lowercase L not a 1.
<Shano56> ah
<Shano56> my bad
<Shano56> i see /sda1 - /sda6
<maco> any of them labeled NTFS or FAT or VFAT?
<Shano56> sda1 and sda1 are "HPFS/NTFS/exFAT"
<Shano56> on the boot menu, i saw an option for windows 8, however I have long since removed windows 8 :/
<Shano56> is there a way to view the boot list?
<lordievader> Shano56: You could try the grub-customizer for that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<Shano56> okay, what was required for xchat ?
<Shano56> nvm figured it out
<Shano56> it was gtk
<orated> Hello! What can be the command-line alternative to Ctrl+Alt+L keyboard shortcut to lock session?
<orated> qdbus org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver.Lock and something related to krunner, but I'm not sure ...
<jimmy51_> i upgraded to 12.04 yesterday.  now i can't have dolphin view in List or Details view.
<jimmy51_> apparantely i can't change the view type at all in dolphin after the upgrade.
<jimmy51_> anyone else see this?
<lordievader> jimmy51_: It changes fine here, perhaps you can run it through a terminal, maybe something pops up.
<jimmy51_> lordievader: hmnm... nothing showing up in the terminal when i click to change view types.
<jimmy51_> lordievader: it just does nothing at all, other than fill me with rage
<cagacan> hi all
<jimmy51_> lordievader: interesting... if i run with kdesudo the views change as expected
<cagacan> I have a libreoffice-impress related question; is it possible to introduce sections and have section names as slide footers (like in 2010 office PPT?)
<lordievader> jimmy51_: Take a look at your settings, the root user uses it's own settings.
<jimmy51_> lordievader: looks like Configure Dolphin -> General -> Behavior -> "Remember view properties for each folder" is required
<jimmy51_> lordievader: "Use common view properties for all folders" leaves me with the view setting changing nothing
<lordievader> jimmy51_: Odd option, but it works now?
<jimmy51_> lordievader: yes, although now i have to set it on each folder
<designbybeck> I don't see a .fonts folder in myh home directory, but I know I have additional fontswhere might those be?
<designbybeck> ...and I have more fonts than is showing up under /usr/share/fonts
<jimmy51_> lordievader: seems like there is something wrong... the "use common" option used to let you set it in any folder, and it affected all folders
<lordievader> jimmy51_: That ain't normal though, btw, in both modes it just works for me...
<jimmy51_> lordievader: yeah... seems like something broke during the 12.04 upgrade.  it worked fine yesterday morning.
<lordievader> jimmy51_: You could try renaming your /home/$USER/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc file
<lordievader> jimmy51_: That will probably reset the settings.
<em> hpthere is for me but i always have a ton of lag. because im shsing from work to my home machine, and im goind it behind a wireless acdess point that sucks.
<em> oops sorry wrong channel. Actually it was because of the lag that I didn't realise I was not longer in the channel i was typing for. :)
<jimmy51_> lordievader: didn't do anything.  i closed and re-opened dolphin after renaming.  do i need to logoff/login?
<lordievader> jimmy51_: I guess so
<lordievader> Not sure
<TNZfr> Firefox problem since few days ...
<cagacan> I have a libreoffice-impress related question; is it possible to introduce sections and have section names as slide footers (like in 2010 office PPT?)
<TNZfr> hi all (oops)
<em> Do any of you know if the latest kubuntu will hav a package in the repos for pyopencl?
<TNZfr> in fact, it was flash problem ... solved installing flashplugin-installer instead of adobe-flash package
<TNZfr> just for info
<BluesKaj> em, if you mean python-pyopencl , then yes
<lordievader> TNZfr: Isn't that the same thing?
<em> Blueskag but does it still depend on NVIDIA stuff so that Ati users are left with nothing?
<jimmy51_> lordievader: thanks.  can't log off until tomorrow but i'll be sure to try it.  for now the setting per folder seems to be working enough.
<jimmy51_> lordievader: my brain can't handle the tile view.  i was about to taze my computer until it showed in list view
<BluesKaj> TNZfr, make sure libflashplayer.so is located in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<TNZfr> normally yes, but with adobe-flash, firefox crashes and not with falshplugin-installer ... may be due to installation options
<TNZfr> I tried to reinstall adobe-flash without success
<BluesKaj> em , dunno , since I use nvidia
<BluesKaj> TNZfr, this my procedure for flashplayer ..it's a bit diferent thn the default , but it works here. http://paste.kde.org/473978/
<TNZfr> thx, ... reading
<BluesKaj> TNZfr, once downloaded to your Downloads folder , this command works as well ,open a terminal, 'sudo cp /pathto/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<TNZfr> BluesKaj: you can deposit the plugin into ~/.mozilla/plugins too ;)
<TNZfr> that's the way I update my maemo5 version
<BluesKaj> TNZfr, the procedure is from a setup used in 11.10  as a workaround, when the flashplugin was using a wrapper for 64 bit which didn't work very well
<BluesKaj> Toops ...too late
<urlwolf> what is the easier way to let kwallet manage my rsa_pub key?
<urlwolf> that is, I want something similar to 'pageant' on windows, you input your passwd once, and the key stays on memory
<urlwolf> all dolphin sftp sessions use it
<urlwolf> is this possible?
<FloodBotK1> urlwolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> urlwolf: Just found that out, ssh-add
<lordievader> urlwolf: Perhaps you also need to run ssh-agent
<BluesKaj> urlwolf, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<lordievader> I'm off to bed, cya all.
<urlwolf> BluesKaj: this I did already, but it's valid only for the terminal
<urlwolf> I want dolphin to use the key for sftp
<em> !info python-pyopencl
<ubottu> python-pyopencl (source: pyopencl): module to access OpenCL parallel computation API. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.92-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 512 kB, installed size 2304 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<BluesKaj> urlwolf, once it's logged in , you can drag files , by opening dolphin in the target pc
<em> does this depend on NVIDIA ^
<em> is Kubuntu 12.04 nice?
<BluesKaj> em, Imlike it better than 11.10 ..fewer bugs
<em> BluesKaj: okay cool
<em> BluesKaj: does it matter for Kubuntu that 12.04 is LTS for Ubuntu
<AngelForget> kubuntu 12.04 is very very good
<em> AngelForget: that's excellent. I'm going to install it then.
<mokush_> em: yes, kubuntu 12.04 is also lts
<BluesKaj> em , python-pyopenc does depend on nvidia
<em> mokush_: okay
<em> BluesKaj: even in 12.04 ?? :(
<em> BluesKaj: are you sure it depends or just recommends?
<BluesKaj> em, http://wiki.tiker.net/PyOpenCL/Installation/Linux/Ubuntu
<em> that looks like for older than 12.04
<BluesKaj> it is , but that's all I could find
<nicklas_> yo
<goddard> how can i access bluetooth for pairng a device?
<nicklas_> anyone runs latest kubuntu here? and tried calligra? is it as good as libreoffice, has all the features, including full ms support? new kubuntu comes with the calligra so ...
<goddard> nicklas_: just try it and download it
<goddard> it is different that is for sure
<goddard> i would say no though
<nicklas_> goddard: at work atm, gonna install kubuntu tomorrow i think, been running gentoo and sabayon for a long time now, did use kubuntu in the past
<goddard> KDE is powerful and the number of tutorials and packages for debian based systems is nice
<nicklas_> anyone knows if philip5 still works with his repos btw?
<nicklas_> yup
<nicklas_> ive gotten tired of all the work you have to put down with complicated dists, so moving back to easier to use dist land, and decided for something ubuntu
<nicklas_> goddard: read some comparison, dont think calligra had support for the later ms formats, but libreoffice had, thats why i wondered why libreoffice had been replaced with calligra
<BluesKaj> nicklas_,   calligra  replaces  libreoffice ? , how so ?
<goddard> nicklas_: i think because it is more intergrated into the KDE enviornment
<goddard> libre doesn't look as pretty
<goddard> it doesnt matter though
<goddard> i have both installed
<jeff1234> heyy dudes
<u19809> hi all, I run 3.3.4 kernel on precise pangolin. I have this wireless logitech keyboard that after a few minutes goes 'offline'. Only a off/on can reactivate the keyboard. this did not happen in 3.0 kernel of oneric. Help !
<Resistance> !crosspost | u19809
<ubottu> u19809: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<rportal> ?
#kubuntu 2012-05-10
<Logos01> Hello, all. I... need some help with something. I just did a clean install of Kubuntu 12.04, followed by sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && reboot.
<Logos01> I have the strangest thing going on: while ping resolves my local network hosts against the search domain, ssh does not.
<Logos01> So for example if I ping hypervisor, it resolves (properly) against hypervisor.local.
<Logos01> But if I attempt ssh hypervisor, it does *NOT* resolve against against hypervisor.local
<Logos01> (If I execute ssh hypervisor.local -- that works fine.)
<Logos01> My DNS settings have not been changed in months.
<windbuntu> who is in charge of kubuntu now? if riddel is off the project, then who makes sure it gets done properly?
<Logos01> windbuntu: It is my understanding that it is now relegated to the same status as all other 'spins' of Ubuntu -- of which none have dedicated-purpose staffing.
<windbuntu> wow, no dedicated staffing. I am surprised. Oh well if they all run that way I guess it will be ok.
<rportal_> mmm
<mca> i need to set unity as default desktop enviroment im using kde for my login screen
<torrent772> hi alll
<SteveRiley> grrr... hotel internet connections suck and blow.
<mr-rich> suck AND blow? Sounds like a broken vaccume cleaner ...
<tdn> I have a Kubuntu VM in virtualbox. It has suddenly stopped automatically adjusting the screen resolution when I resize the VM window. I have vboxadditions installed. How do I fix this? Is this a problem that should be addressed in vbox or in KDE?
<flipscript> I upgraded kubuntu now my Virtualbox doens't even work.
<flipscript> Tried reinstalling and rebuilding the kernel, I'm now looking at installing Ubunut. FML, linux is so frustrating sometimes
<coder2> Hello. Please help me with oneiric upgrade. I've started the process and it does nothing after downloading new packages. The window is not responsible and there are no disk activities. I can see "Preparing mounting all" message.
<coder2> I've had the same problem yesterday on an other computer. That system has got into ruined state after reboot. I've spent hours to get in running again.
<coder2> Please help
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: hi
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: hello
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: did you get any error messages?
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: you are updating to 11.10?
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: The window is empty now. I can see "AttributeError: 'KDEInstallProgressAdapter' object has no attribute 'read'" in /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: yes. 11.10 to 12.04
<wwwolf> Hi, I have al little problem with powertop - it is working fine so far and the power consumption of my laptop is next to optimum, however when booting it always suspends also my Logitech USB wireless receiver, so that the mouse stops working. How can I manually exclude the USB receiver?
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: did you follow the instructions given in the release notes in kubuntu website?
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: sure. Exactly.
<wwwolf> I always have to enter powertop and switch the receiver manually from good to bad
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: let me check something
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: did you use muon updater?
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: can you upgrade from bash?
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2:  try this command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: I haven't tried. I've just entered here right when the window hanged. It is still on the desktop.
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: you mean the konsole window hanged?
<coder2> phoenix_firebdr: Yesterday I've finished the upgrade on other computer after the same problem, but I've done a mistake: reboot.After reboot even apt was broken. And I've spent hours on force installing  debs from local apt cache before the system got into hardly-ever healthy state.
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: what do you recommend to do now?
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: force close the hanged window, try upgrading the system by the terminal(no gui) way. if there is a dependency issue or broken packages use the "repair dependency issues"  option in recovery mode
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: Should I close the hanged window? I even do not know which process ons it
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: Ok, I'll try it now
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: ok
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: apt-get dist-upgrade claims about broken dependencies. I've started it again with -f option
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: I suspect that the problem exists on the systems with russian language pack installed. I've managed to upgrade one system smoothly. As far as I remember that system las English language pack only and "en_US" system locale.
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: In that case i have no idea how to solve that issue
<flipscript> Any ideas on the virtual box issue. I'm at a loss. I've rebuilt the kernel, reinstalled using the the Muon software manager. But I still get the "Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)"
<flipscript> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885936 I followed this but to no avail
<phoenix_firebrd> flipscript: try in #ubuntu
<flipscript> I'm running Kubuntu tho, is there a reason why there?
<phoenix_firebrd> flipscript: less active presence here and since its a issue with the kernel, use can try in #ubuntu also
<flipscript> Cool, thanks phoenix; I'll head over
<phoenix_firebrd> flipscript: yw
<atmaklasik> anyone knows, how to install new theme in kubuntu?
<ikonia> !themes > atmaklasik
<ubottu> atmaklasik, please see my private message
<fayaz> hi, my apt-get seems to be corrupted
<fayaz> shows error 'E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<atmaklasik> thanks ubottu !
<ikonia> fayaz: normally because it can't talk to the server it wants to get the package list from
<fayaz> ikonia: thanks i think i found the fix http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/problem-with-mergelist-error-when-trying-to-do-an-update
<ikonia> if you think that's the issue, go for it
<danielo> hey
<danielo> I would like to ask You for help with instalation of scaner device on kubuntu 12.04, on earier versions I had no problem with that
<danielo> now xsane shuold discovere scanner but it wont
<danielo> please help
<danielo> lsusb gives
<danielo> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 04f9:01ea Brother Industries, Ltd DCP-7030
<danielo> so there the device is connected
<danielo> any one that could help?
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: "apt-get dist-upgrade" has finished. I'm crossing my fingers and going to reboot the system...
<david> hi
<david> this is my problem http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/0BQG
<david> i also ran sudo apt-get install -f it still give me error
<david> ok?
<david> anyone there?
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<antlarr> Hi
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: morning
<BluesKaj> hey antlarr, phoenix_firebrd
<antlarr> In /etc/init/start-ypbind.conf there's a line like:
<antlarr> start on (starting autofs or starting am-utils or starting gdm or starting lightdm or starting atd)
<antlarr> it's missing "or starting kdm"
<david> hi
<david> this is my problem http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/0BQG
<BluesKaj> why would anyone use burg
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it's too much hassle/headache
<BluesKaj> yeah ikonia , it's a head scratcher
<ikonia> BluesKaj: for what it gives you, I don't think it's worth the effort, I do think however some of the approaches taken could be ported into grub without too much effort and would enchance grub2
<BluesKaj> ikonia, yeah , a user was asking about his burg errors and I've read about it but as you say I didn't see many advantages
<ikonia> BluesKaj: where was he asking (there is one guy who keeps asking about this, doesn't know what he's doing and refuses to accept that he's out of his depth and won't really get any benifit, but pain)
<ikonia> I wonder if it was the same guy
<BluesKaj> his nick was david , he about asked 45 mins ago
<BluesKaj> ikonia,^
<ikonia> I wonder if it was him
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: Looks like my system survives. Thank you.
<coder2> Hello. Would you please help me. How to fix taskbar label colors on 12.04? The label texts are gray on gray - almost unreadable.
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: yw
<BluesKaj> coder2, change your desktop theme , in system settings>workspace appearance
<coder2> BluesKaj: It doesn't help. Colors changing but taskbar fonts are still pale on pale.
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: i think you have to restart plasma-desktop to see the changes
<coder2> phoenix_firebird: After applying a new theme? You mean re-login?
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: Should I re-login after applying a new color theme?
<BluesKaj> coder2, no need
<coder2> BluesKaj, So changing of colors does not affect the problem. I could provide a screenshot, in Skype for example.
<BluesKaj> just hit the prtscn , and paste in imagebin
<stewart_> Hey everyon
<stewart_> Anyone actually here?
<BluesKaj> yes actually
<stewart_> oh cool
<stewart_> i have a quick question about Activities
<stewart_> just to make sure is Kubuntu using 4.8?
<stewart_> KDE 4.8*
<BluesKaj> yup it is , activities isn't my srong suit tho
<coder2> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/211811
<phoenix_firebrd> stewart_: 4.8.2 precisely :)
<stewart_> ah ok, well hopefully somebody might respond. I just wanted to know if  it was possible for a specific word document or spreadsheet  to open for activities
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: sorry i was away
<stewart_> because specific websites can for each activity which is cool and some guys KDE review stated KDE 4.6 made this possible i think
<stewart_> but I havent been able to make it happen
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: Take a look, please: http://imagebin.org/211811
<stewart_> be rightb ack
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: ya i was doing that
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: thats the default
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: i am not using the air theme anymore because of the same issue, try another theme
<BluesKaj> coder2, coder2 , check your GTK+ appearance  widget settings in sysem settings>application appearance
<BluesKaj> oops reapting myself again , again ....
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: changing of widget style doesnot affect the taskbar. What do you mean saying "air theme" ? Where to turn it off? The desktop effects ?
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: no
<lordievader> Hello
<lordievader> How is everyone?
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: system settings->workspace appearance->desktop theme
<BluesKaj> coder2, make sure you have KDE fonts in GTK applications checked , it's a guess
<stewart_> Hey lodie
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: how can it affect the plasma-desktop?
<lordievader> Does anyone know how to change the screen brightness in a tty? (xbacklight doesn't work, requires X)
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, dunno , just a guess :)
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: thank you. Air for netbooks looks better.
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: do you know you can install and use more awesome themes there?
<stewart_> Anyone use activities?
<BluesKaj> hard to know what affects the fonts , there so many variables between kde, plasma anbd gtk , phoenix_firebrd
<coder2> phoenix_firebrd: There so much offered, but small thumbnails are not very informative. I'll take a look there. A bit later. Or advise your favorite theme, please.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the only gtk app that is stoping me from the entire gtk stuff is google chrome/chromium
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: our kde is written to eliminate gtk ;)
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, sorry i don't get it
<stewart_> Has anyone used Maxthon web browser?
<BluesKaj> well ,gtk must be accomomdated , that's the rule
<coder2> BluesKaj, GTK fonts are not involve the effect.
<coder2> Thank you all
<stewart_> its only on windows right now but as it grows i hope they cross to linux
<BluesKaj> coder2, are you sure
<BluesKaj> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: try "caledonia"
<phoenix_firebrd> coder2: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: kde doesnot contain gtk stuff
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: except some rare apps like telepathy that uses some gtk libs
<BluesKaj> I didn't say that coder2 , I said it may be affected and vice versa
<coder2> BluesKaj, Sorry. And thank you for your patience.
<BluesKaj> why do the fonts suddenly change in sytem settings>application appearance for no apparent reason ...it happens here a lot both with root permissions and without
<BluesKaj> font sizes that is
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i cant understand
<BluesKaj> the difference is quite dramatic on a large monitor
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, neither do I , it's a mystery to me
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  :D
<coder2> Bye
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: bbl
<stewart_> Hello?
<stewart_> Hellooooo
<lordievader> Hey stewart_ How are you?
<stewart_> hello?
<forgeaus> hi
<forgeaus> uh why don't I have permissions on my home folder? it won't let me make a directory there :(
<forgeaus> "permission denied!
<forgeaus> I'll try doing it this way mkdir ~/testdir
<forgeaus> weird!
<forgeaus> fixed it somehow
<stewart_> hey forgeeaus
<stewart_> u still there
<BluesKaj> forgeaus, check you permissions tab in dolphin>file> properties , are user and group the same ?
<forgeaus> I think I might have created the directory as root
<forgeaus> and tried to use it as my user
<forgeaus> or something
<forgeaus> why the heck I'd want a gentoo prefix on kubuntu I don't know but hey ...
<BluesKaj> always mkdir as sudo
<morgajel> anyone else notice pandora stuttering after upgrading to 12.4?
<forgeaus> pandora?
<forgeaus> the ancient mythic greek who was too curious about a box and opened it?
<morgajel> pandora.com, the flash music site; sorry should have been more specific; this appears to be across multiple flash apps
<morgajel> not sure if the problem is flash, alsa, or pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> morgajel, maybe flash needs a reinstall
<morgajel> BluesKaj: first thing I tried
<morgajel> let me clear out my .pulse dir and reboot
<BluesKaj> morgajel,well , I can't test the site , not available to Canada
<morgajel> BluesKaj: I think I'm hearing the same thing with youtube
<morgajel> it wasn't as pronounced in the video I checked
<morgajel> but it was bad audio
<BluesKaj> pulse installed ?
<morgajel> yeah
<BluesKaj> what about local audio ?
<jameslord> hi all
<jameslord> when i faild to connect to a server using ssh from kubuntu
<jameslord> why ?
<lordievader> jameslord: This could have a million reasons, what kind of error did you get?
<BluesKaj> local server or on the internet , jameslord?
<sky100> i cant login to my kubuntu desktop
<CruX|> hello how can I switch kubuntu kde desktop into netbook style ?
<lordievader> Hey sky100, any idea why not? Does it give you any error?
<sky100> while tried opening FX it gave me the message "application crashed ... the application couldnt identify itself
<morgajel> BluesKaj: strangely enough streaming audio via vlc does not stutter
<stewart_> type in plasma
<sky100> so i just rebooted .. & since then im not getting the login screen
<lordievader> sky100: With FX do you mean the desktop effect?
<stewart_> oh
<morgajel> BluesKaj: I suspect it's an interaction between flash/alsa/pulse, but then again I'm ignorant to the details of that crossroad
<sky100> no
<lordievader> sky100: You get a black screen?
<sky100> yes .. with prompting me to log on
<stewart_> Hey can anyone help me out with Activities? Im just wondering if you can assign specific word documents to activities? My attempts with Libreoffice have not worked.
<lordievader> sky100: What happens when you press alt + ctrl + f1?
<BluesKaj> morgajel, alsa used to link to flash audio before pulse came along and on some audio onboard cards it's still possible to run without pulse , most pci audio cards need pulse tho
<morgajel> o_0... I think torching the .pulse dir fixed it.
<jameslord> lordievader password error:( but this password works on centos:(
<sky100> sorry lordievader
<sky100> connection prob
<jameslord> BluesKaj that server is on internet
<morgajel> BluesKaj: alright... I think I'm all set. I must have had a bad pulse config.
<BluesKaj> cool , if it's true morgajel...i sure wouldn't mind if i could drop pulse
<sky100> nah . i didnt mean display setting in FX or something
<morgajel> BluesKaj: to be clear pulse just regenn'd the config
<morgajel> something was funky in it
<sky100> i simply tried to open FX
<lordievader> jameslord: Have you tried it locally? (If you have the option) Also is it setup with ssh keys?
<lordievader> sky100: I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean with FX...
<BluesKaj> ok morgajel
<sky100> firefox
<jameslord> lordievader that server is remote:(
<lordievader> sky100: Ah Firefox, I usually call it FF :P
<sky100> k
<sky100> :p
<lordievader> jameslord: But is it setup with key authentication?
<lordievader> sky100: So what happens if you try the key combo?
<sky100> u mean ctrl+alt+del?
<sky100> ctrl+alt+f2
<sky100> which one ?
<lordievader> sky100: No, ctrl + alt + f(something 1~6)
<sky100> im not sure ...
<sky100> hmm .. didnt try that out
<sky100> its says xserver problem
<sky100> gui is not being detected ...
<lordievader> sky100: You do not get a login promt? (Also not on another tty (2 or 3)
<sky100> video driver issue.....
<sky100> all its giving me ppp-desktop login ..
<sky100> then as I type "PPP" & then my root PW
<jameslord> lordievader http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=46
<jameslord> after ssh-keygen, should i restart my localhost?
<lordievader> sky100: Yes? Can you then login?
<sky100> yes
<sky100> but
<sky100> it just says "Welcome Ubuntu 11.10 ..
<sinthetek> i think i may have found a bug in kubuntu netbook taskbar settings.. seems when i re-add system tray (and possibly other widgets) it increases in width
<sky100> & then ppp@ppp-desktop :~$ ..
<lordievader> jameslord: Do you know the ID of your server? Because it has changed he says, might be a man-in-the-middle.
<lordievader> sky100: Well that is great, can you see if kdm is running? (ps aux|grep [k]dm)
<sinthetek> nope, seems to just be the system tray widget... it's now filling like 90+% of the taskbar on my 11.6" netbook with unusuable space :P
<sky100> sorry lordievader  ,
<sky100> couldn't understand
<lordievader> sky100: kdm is the login manager, to see if it is running we use the command ps (ps aux lists all of the processes) and then we let grep run through it and let it find kdm, so in other words: ps aux|grep [k]dm (if it gives output kdm is running)
<sky100> ok
<sky100> so what cmd i shd type after ppp@ppp-desktop:~$
<sky100> lordievader
<lordievader> sky100: ppp@ppp-desktop:~$ is your promt, like your terminal emulator like Konsole, it says user ppp is logged into ppp-desktop and is in the home dir. So you just have your bash shell there.
<lordievader> sky100: so there you enter the ps command to see if kdm is running.
<sinthetek> i think i may see my problem sorta... a version skew type thing
<sinthetek> looks like there are multiple sys tray setting entry "versions" or whatever
<sinthetek> references to different devicenotifieritem versions
<sinthetek> they are showing up blank in the tray making it bigger
<sinthetek> statusnotifieritem*
<wolfgang> Hello.
<wolfgang> I am new at Kubuntu and i got a problem with Phonon. Could somebody help me please?
<designbybeck> what is Phonon wolfgang ?
<wolfgang> designbybeck The sound properties in the kubuntu system properties
<designbybeck> I thought that was Kmix
<wolfgang> Well that's for volume properties
<designbybeck> in that case I'm clueless can can't help ya!  wolfgang ;) sorry
<BluesKaj> ok wolfgang , what's the problem with phonon?
<wolfgang> Thanks anyway designbybeck
<designbybeck> now BluesKaj on the other hand wolfgang should be able to steer ya in the right direction
<wolfgang> In the hardware priorities it is possible to change the priority of the sound output device
<wolfgang> And also you can set your soundcard.
<BluesKaj> do you mean device preferences , wolfgang ?
<wolfgang> I got two soundcardes there. Only one is able to play sound (e.g. when i click on "test"). But everytime i set this as the card which should be used, it is changed.
<wolfgang> Yes, BluesKaj, That's what I mean. Sorry
<BluesKaj> wolfgang, did you recently install a new pci soundcard ?
<wolfgang> No. I just installed Kubuntu on this PC a few hours ago.
<sky100> lordievader .. i was just away
<sky100> sorry
<szal> /etc/modprobe.d/ <- create a new .conf file there that sets the load order of the sound modules, then reboot.. instructions are in the existing files
<danielo_> hey everybody
<danielo_> do You know how to install caligra in 12.04?
<BluesKaj> szal, is that directed at wolfgang ?
<lordievader> sky100: No that will just list all the processes, tpye: ps aux|grep [k]dm
<sky100> ok
<szal> BluesKaj: yes
<danielo_> or any of You use caligra at 12.04?/
<szal> danielo_: if you type it correctly, you should find it -> calligra
<BluesKaj> wolfgang, see  szal instruction above
<wolfgang> Well i will try.
<danielo_> wow :P
<danielo_> thanks :D
<danielo_> :D
<wolfgang> By the way. The order is not the problem. The order stays. The problem is: If i change the soundcard in hardware and klick on Accept, go back and go to the settings again, the other soundcard is selected again.
<szal> you mean, in KDE?
<szal> iirc, that's a long-standing bug.. sad to hear it's still around
<wolfgang> yes
<szal> I think it was already present in KDE 4.5
<POQDavid> hi
<POQDavid> i need help
<wolfgang> Well... You think writing the .confg file will help nothing?
<szal> if the load order isn't the problem, then it won't help.. unless you want to do that everytime you want to switch
<POQDavid> my linux boots in to grub rescue mode
<POQDavid> burg messed up grub
<wolfgang> Sorry, i don't know what you mean with the second part of your sentence
<POQDavid> anyone knows how to restore grub from the grub rescue mode?
<szal> wolfgang: changing the .conf file & rebooting
<POQDavid> i did google but didn't work
<wolfgang> Well.. Not really. I allready rebootet and the order stayed fine.
<BluesKaj> ok wolfgang , pass the cursor over the devices , note the one that is named "card 0", that's the card that's most likely the default in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , which may need to be edited
<wolfgang> Is it possible to just "delete" one soundcard, so that the system has only one alternative?
<BluesKaj> in phonon device preferences
<wolfgang> Well..
<wolfgang> If i do what you say nothing happens
<wolfgang> It nowhere shows "card 0"
<BluesKaj> there should be a popup , if they're enabled
<szal> wolfgang: you could blacklist the module for the card you don't want to appear, I guess
<BluesKaj> wolfgang, pastebin your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<wolfgang> # autoloader aliases
<wolfgang> install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
<wolfgang> install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
<wolfgang> install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
<wolfgang> install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
<FloodBotK1> wolfgang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolfgang> install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
<BluesKaj> !paste | wolfgang
<ubottu> wolfgang: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wolfgang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979877/
<wolfgang> I am sorry -.-
<ndsinister> hi, I installed latest kubuntu on my acer aspire one d250 and I have problem with microphone doesnt work. can anyone help?
<wolfgang> Here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/979877/
<BluesKaj> wolfgang,  paste , aplay -l
<wolfgang> Past of aplay -l: http://paste.kde.org/474362/
<ndsinister> how to fix microphone in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> wolfgang, sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<wolfgang> Should anything happen?
<kubuntu> hey, wondering if someone can help me
<Guest11945> i just installed kubuntu
<Guest11945> and when i restart after the installation
<Guest11945> i get a blinking black screen
<Guest2140> hi
<Guest2140> how do install the sun java jre7 ?
<Resistance> !java | Guest2140
<ubottu> Guest2140: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Resistance> Guest2140:  have you read that page yet?
<wolfgang> Guest2140 You can use Muon to get most programs
<Resistance> wolfgang:  not Sun Java stuffs
<Resistance> you still need to go get that and install it manually
<Resistance> esp. for JRE7
<wolfgang> Resistance, I'm sorry, you're right. Muon only finds OpenJDK
<Resistance> because Sun's stuff isnt in the repos
<Resistance> incompatible licensing
<wolfgang> BluesKaj Should anything happen after typing in that command?
<BluesKaj> wolfgang, nothing happens if there are no errors , reboot
<wolfgang> Yeah, Resistance, forgot that
 * Resistance has actually reported (and subsequently taken down) a few other peoples' PPAs with later versions of Java6 from Sun than was last available in the repos in pre-Natty or w/e it was)
<Resistance> :)
<wolfgang> :-)
<wolfgang> BluesKaj: I will. Thank you for helping. I will tell you if it helped.
<wolfgang> Hello again
<wolfgang> BluesKaj it helped nothing.
<wolfgang> There is still no sound and in the system tray it shows, that it wants to change to the other device again
<BluesKaj> wolfgang, do you have another soundcard installed besides the onboard?
<wolfgang> Yes.
<BluesKaj> I asked you before , but yoiu didn't answer ..one of thses cards has to be blacklisted or changed in the bios , if you installed a pci or usb then the bios preference is the best route
<wolfgang> The other soundcard is a PCI afaik
<BluesKaj> wolfgang, then go into your bios , mostlikely the peripherals , and make the pci audio card the default , do not use the auto mode
<wolfgang> Okay. I will try that. Thank you. You will hear if it worked
<wolfgang> CU
<spanner> mit-scheme package appears to be broken
<wolfgang> Hello again
<wolfgang> BluesKaj. Thank you very much. I disabled the onboard card and now it works
<BluesKaj> wolfgang, right , you're lucky , I had to disable mine by blacklisting and everytime I upgrade I have do re-edit the alsa.conf file
<wolfgang> Oh. Okay.
<wolfgang> Thank you. But is that just a bug, that you can't really change this setting or what?
<BluesKaj> my bios ndoesn't give me the option of choosing a pci card
<wolfgang> So mine as well. I just had to disable the onboard card
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta do some work on my server side ...bbl
<wolfgang> Bye
<manuel_> hooolaaaa
<bazhang> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<temprelic> Kubuntu refuses to boot taking me to the grub screen and leaves the keyboard non-responsive and unable to select anything like a previous version anytime I boot this exact thing happens,  I need to figure out a way to undo whatever is being done to lock my computer up like this
<temprelic> I haven't upgraded to the latest version yet, was trying to clean up and get rid of things first, but I did some file updates recently, not sure how that effects the outcome of this
<BluesKaj> temprelic, you may need to a live cd to restore grub , if you have one
<BluesKaj> BBL
<temprelic> I have a few live cd from different distributions but no clue on how to fix the problem
<BluesKaj> !grub2 | temprelic
<ubottu> temprelic: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<alesan> hi, how do I remove the holydays from the calendar?
<temprelic> nice documentation there but still not sure what I am trying to repair
<BluesKaj> temprelic, you're freezing at grub , so it doesn't load properly altho you can see the grub menu , correct?
<natman> hi, i have a printer connected to an ubuntu pc, trying to get kubuntu to print via the ubuntu pc, which option do i pick in add new printer?
<BluesKaj> network printer
<BluesKaj> natman,^
<natman> BluesKaj: there is no network printer, in my printer configuration settings
<BluesKaj> natman, server settings , show printers shared by other systems
<temprelic> yep, it goes directly to grub, but I can't do anything to the menu
<Lewnatik> Hey people.
<temprelic>  + - e c choices don't work; so whatever flag was to force it into that needs to be cleared; got the boot repair thing up on a live cd right now
<orated> Hello! I'm not able to install new themes for Login screen. System settings > Login Screen > Theme > Get New Themes even after selecting themes to download/install doesn't list it under Themes tab to enable. Is there a way to fix this?
<Lewnatik> What programme do y'all use to connect to IRC?
<Lewnatik> What's the most popular? :-??
<Riddell> quassel or konversation
<Lewnatik> I'm using Konversation ATM. Is there a keyboard shortcut to open settings or preferences or anything?
<orated> Identities settings can be opened using F8
<orated> And I think your Menu bar is out, Ctrl + M to get it back
<Lewnatik> Perfect, thank you.
<Lewnatik> Is there some sort of "Address Book" or something? I'd like to edit Op/Halfop colours and the listing of user list?
<Lewnatik> Also, what services are available on this network?
<orated> I'd suggest you to ask in #konversation and #freenode as they can better address your questions :)
<natman> BluesKaj: ya have that box ticked, when i click new printer i dont know what to do
<Lewnatik> Okay, thank you.
<orated> Welcome
<BluesKaj> natman, do you have appsocket in the new printer list ?
<natman> BluesKaj: yes top of the list
<natman> BluesKaj: says "AppSocket/HP Jet Direct"
<BluesKaj> try that , it should show network printer \
<BluesKaj> is the ubuntu printer an HP ?
<natman> BluesKaj: what do i type in for Host?
<natman> BluesKaj: yes its a HP
<BluesKaj> natman, not sure , but you could try the ubuntu pc IP address , if you know what it is
<natman> BluesKaj: ya just did that, nothing happened when i asked for test page ( it works fine from its local pc )
<natman> BluesKaj: i have the Device URI, starts "usb://......" how would i type that with the IP for the ubuntu machine
<BluesKaj> maybe you could use the ipp ioption in that case , type usb://192.168.X.XX
<BluesKaj> 192. etc being the actuall IP of course
<natman> ok, just after clicking New Printer again in sys settings, im getting that little two rotating cirles symbol, perhaps its searching the network ( 3 computers at home )
<temprelic> downloading the latest iso file and hopefully a new live cd will help me get back into my system, don't want to do data recovery from a live cd if I don't have to
<BluesKaj> temprelic, if the input device like mouse and KB are freezing , then grub may not be the poblem , it could be hardware driver problems
<orated> I'm not able to install new themes for Login screen. System settings > Login Screen > Theme > Get New Themes even after selecting themes to download/install doesn't list it under Themes tab to enable. Is there a way to fix this?
<temprelic> the computer forces into the grub menu and there is no 30second timer like the old ones and just sits there, so I have no clue on what is going on but the kb and mouse work in live cds
<temprelic> was hoping for some way to clear whatever is forcing the computer into the grub menu so it tries a normal boot
<lordievader> orated: You could download them from kde-look.org and install them manually.
<temprelic> but I am not finding anything on that atm so I have no clue on what way to figure this out how to ge to a point to verify anything else is working or not on the computer
<orated> lordievader: Yea, I'll try that. I wonder why the default way isn't working for me
<lordievader> orated: I believe it didn't work for me either in 11.10, I didn't even bother to check in 12.04...
<BluesKaj> orated,'install new themes' , navigate to the downloads file , you should find them there
<orated> Yes, that indirect way works
<designbybeck> :( Still can't connect to a SMB/Windows Server with Kubuntu 12.04
<designbybeck> This happened on 11.10 as well. It works on Ubuntu and in Kubuntu with Nautilis file browser
<designbybeck> but not in DOlphin
<gelozero> !maoyuu01
<OvermindDL1> I am getting this exact issue with libmtp killing a connected USB device repeatedly when it is plugged in, with a different device however, and since just about everything from Amarok to VLC depends on libmtp, removing it is not so easy, so how can I disable 'just' the USB probe on it?  http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.usb.general/52003
<OvermindDL1> Googleing for this issue does not turn up much...
<kallix> Hi, anyone with a MacBook Pro 8,2 ?
<utusan> hello..pretty quiet here..
<utusan> 12.04 must have been pretty good. no ones complaining?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> there are some  complaints
<utusan> not as much as b4
<Roey> hey why does the Precise Pangolin's X not respond to my Intuos5 at all???
<Roey> <Roey> this is really frustrating.
<Roey> <Roey> I have wacom module loaded, and my x wacom module is at version 0.14, which should support it..
<bel3atar> How can I enable GTK+ auto completion in KDevelop?
#kubuntu 2012-05-11
<POQDavid> hi ppl burg messed up my grub and now the grub menu wont show up can you guys plz help me get my grub back
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> what the fork:
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/rv5eTHej
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/thmgPAZf
<Roey> I got that as I was running do-dist-upgrade.
<xdunlapx> Hi everyone. I have a question I hope someone can help me with. I'm trying to remove all PPA's from my sources.list but none are there but I keep getting errors when refreshing the apt-get.
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> I am rebooting after a dist-upgrade
<Roey> and praying to the Booting Gods.
<Roey> see ya in a bit.
<Roey> back
<Roey> wow, I do believe this is the first dist-upgrade that has passed without incident.
<Roey> Impressive :)
<POQDavid> here anyone know about grub?
<POQDavid> i need help restore grub
<ranmaruhibikiya> POQDavid u can use supergtrub disk
<POQDavid|2> i did
<POQDavid|2> sorry i was working on i found boot-repair but is for Ubuntu
<POQDavid|2> i am not sure if it works on kubuntu
<ranmaruhibikiya> is the same grub for both
<POQDavid|2> so i can use boot-repair and it will fix it?
<ranmaruhibikiya> sure
<POQDavid|2> cool
<POQDavid|2> thats gr8
<POQDavid|2> do i get the iso or i do it from kubuntu's live cd
<POQDavid|2> ranmaruhibikiya: thanks :) and i gtg take care bye
<draik> I've had this issue since 11.04, and each release, I can't seem to get it resolved.
<draik> How do I get my HDMI monitor to display the proper resolution?
<draik> The display is about 10-20mm bigger on all 4 sides.
<draik> The entire window boarder and status bar are "hidden" by the TV
<JMichaelX> anyone here have an opinion on using kubuntu on a netbook? in this case, single core atom, intel graphics
<draik> JMichaelX: I would suggest Lubuntu. I put that on my Netbook (Acer Asprire One), and it definitely seemed to handle a lot better.
<JMichaelX> thx draik!
<JMichaelX> draik: btw, how's it going?
<draik> JMichaelX: It goes. Just uploading pictures from a recent NBA game I saw.
<urlwolf> I have two tray icons for the system notification helper. Is this normal?
<urlwolf> also, I just had to kill X because there war an unkillable process taking 100% of the CPU, a python script called apt-check. May be related?
<urlwolf> can I tell kwallet to auto-login with the same password as my user has?
<urlwolf> right now, kwallet pops up asking for a password
<almoxarife> urlwolf, yes
<almoxarife> urlwolf, better yet, leave kwallet password free
<urlwolf> since knetworkmanager needs kwallet, it fails to autoconnect to the web
<urlwolf> aha
<urlwolf> how?
<almoxarife> urlwolf, dont use password in kwallet
<urlwolf> is that advisable>?
<almoxarife> urlwolf, you have to login to use it, its an option
<urlwolf> I cannot see an obvious way to remove the password
<urlwolf> How can the default install of kubuntu have this problem? many beginner users will stop using it, because their wireless will not autologin...
<Tm_T> urlwolf: if kwallet doesn't have password, then it doesn't encrypt passwords
<Tm_T> urlwolf: but, you can change the kwallet password (to empty for example) via kwalletmanager
<vexaxv> how do i get kde themes??
<urlwolf> ok kwalletmanager fails to open
<urlwolf> even without a password, the problem is still there
<urlwolf> kwallet pops up, and it prevents knetworkmanager from autologing
<urlwolf> could I rip out kwallet and be done with it?
<urlwolf> I'm tired of having to go into network prefs, removing my home ssd, adding it again, and typing the password every single time
<urlwolf> looking at reverse dependencies, looks like kde-standard depends on it, so I won't be able to uninstall it
<urlwolf> kwallet and knetwork manager both being essential tools to a desktop, I don't understand why they don't get along better
<urlwolf> could I tell knetworkmanager 'do not try to log me in till kwallet is authenticated'?
<vexaxv> anyone know how to install this? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=136625
<urlwolf> ok, I'll ask at #kde
<urlwolf> A different problem.... apt-check takes 100% of the cpu, and is unkillable even by root. Any idea how to solve this?
<rick__> hola
<rick__> alguien ?
<HelenB> I'm working on a radio project which requires audacity to be on record 24/7
<HelenB> the problem is...
<HelenB> audacity keeps crashing after so long
<Tm_T> HelenB: can you use something else than audacity? what exactly it does do in your setup?
<HelenB> Tm_T, It does a voice activated recording from line in 0
<HelenB> and then starts a new recording after 24 hours
<HelenB> every 24 hours sorry
<HelenB> Tm_T, I'll need a way to disable keyboard shortcuts too
<HelenB> people let cats in my room when they want to go in and I'm not always there to stop that
<HelenB> and the cat would jump on my keyboard and mess up my recordings
<HelenB> there are times when the cat has got me banned from channels for spamming
<sky100> i have windows xp & kubuntu installed on my machine .. i want to do the fresh install of kubuntu .. how should i do it .. pls help me
<sky100> i have windows xp & kubuntu installed on my machine .. i want to do the fresh install of kubuntu .. how should i do it .. pls help me
<itdp> HAI
<sky100> hi
<itdp> IN KUBUNJTU WHAT IS K STANDS FOR?
<sky100> itdp : ps dont use caps
<sky100> pls*
<itdp> ok
<itdp> sorry
<sky100> np
<sky100> i have windows xp & kubuntu installed on my machine .. i want to do the fresh install of kubuntu .. how should i do it .. pls help me
<itdp> in kubuntu what is 'k' stands for?
<itdp> okey i will help u
<itdp> do u want both os on u r machine?
<sky100> i really dont know what K stnads for in kubuntu , itdp
<sky100> stands*
<sky100> yes i want both on my machine
<sky100> i have windows xp up & running
<itdp> okey is there is kubuntu also there?
<sky100> in fact i had both OS until 2 days back i had some issues with kubuntu
<Mayur> hehe
<Mayur> what nonsence?
<itdp> do you have an iso file?
<Mayur> yes
<sky100> i have kubunbtu 11.10 installation cd
<itdp> okey just go to win xp free a partition
<sky100> i have 160Gb HDD with 4 partitions
<sky100> one of the partition is free
<itdp> what is its size?
<sky100> 40GB
<itdp> okey go to manage and rightclicking mycomputer and delete that partition
<itdp> MyComputer(RightClick)->Manage
<itdp> select disk management
<sky100> yep
<sky100> disk management
<itdp> did u see a window dat describing partitions
<sky100> yep
<itdp> some of them are green ,blue , and black color
<sky100> yes
<sky100> C =black
<itdp> in what partition windows xp is installed?
<sky100> C partition
<sky100> 39.06 Gb in size
<sky100> 15 Gb free
<itdp> okey just restart the system
<sky100> C, D, E, F  ..4 partitions
<sky100> E is split in 2 partions
<sky100> 19.79Gb & 18.03 GB
<itdp> ok
<sky100> but in windows xp im unable to find where Kubuntu is installed
<sky100> its not showing up
<sky100> likely windows xp cant read Kubuntu
<itdp> u can not it is 15 gb free space
<sky100> perhaps u didnt understand me..
<sky100>  i didnt say that I wish to install in C
<itdp> ok
<sky100> thats for windows only....
<sky100> i know ..
<itdp> u need to install k ubuntu
<itdp> okey
<sky100> i want to do a fesh install
<sky100> means i want to delete the previous kubuntu & install a fresh one
<sky100> fresh*
<itdp> okey there is already a kubuntu in u r system bt some what correpted am i right
<sky100> yea
<sky100> as I want to boot to Kubuntu.. its asking for LOGIN
<itdp> okey while installing the previous kubuntu u made partition am i right?
<sky100> yea
<itdp> okey
<itdp> den u only need to restart the system
<itdp> and enter in to BIOD
<itdp> sorry BIOS
<sky100> ok
<sky100> & select boot from CD option ?
<itdp> ok
<itdp> den put the CD and save&exit
<sky100> yea
<itdp> the system starts booting from CD
<sky100> & then it will boot from CD ..means  Kubuntu LIVE CD
<itdp> ok from there u can select install option
<sky100> yes
<sky100> i did ,,, but its showing some informations like mounted disk & so on ...
<sky100> like asking me if i want to do the installation with mounted disk .. so on
<sky100> which is bit confusing for me..
<itdp> you need to continue with it
<sky100> ok
<itdp> u r working with a mounted disk
<itdp> and u need to install the os in u r hard drive
<sky100>  i was just scraed if any wrong step deletes my windows xp OS ...
<itdp> u only care while it asking do u want to install automatic installation or manual installation
<itdp> i mean partitioning
<itdp> if u select automatic partition it  will erase entire disk
<sky100> i cant figure out how to delete the previous installation & install the fresh kubuntu
<sky100> in the partition i had installed kubuntu
<itdp> u doesnot care anything untill u reached in partitioning region
<itdp> dat is in partitioning region u can select the previous installation of kubuntu
<itdp> okey
<sky100> brb
<sky100> on phone
<itdp> no
<sky100> pls excuse me ,  i swill be right back
<sky100> will*
<itdp> ok
<itdp> hey
<sky100> back
<sky100> ok itdp
<sky100> it was giving me the message .. like "If you continue with mounted disk .. you wont be able to resize this partition ... " so on
<sky100> so shall I ignore that message & click YES ?
<sky100> hi itdp
<sky100> hello
<ikonia> sky100: why would you ignore a warning
<sky100> ikoniaa : I was just confused about a fresh installation of kubuntu alongwith windows xp
<ikonia> what's confusing about "if you do this....."
<sky100> ii have had XP & kbuntu as dual boot
<ikonia> so ?
<sky100> just a min
<sky100> ikonia
<ikonia> don't worry, I'm not really that interested, it's up to you if you want to ignore the warning or not
<sky100> If you continue with mounted disk .. you wont be able to resize this partition ... " so on
<ikonia> sky100: yes and ?
<sky100> as far as i can remeber while installing kubuntu i was being served with a message like that
<sky100> remember*
<sky100> in face while i was trying to go for a fresh install...
<sky100> fact*
<sky100> so i had to quit a fresh  installation of kubuntu
<sky100> could not figure out if i should have continued with
<sky100> so im stuck with kubuntu being screwed
<sky100> so asking for some help ..
<ikonia> I don't understand what you are actually asking
<sky100> i was just scraed if any wrong step screws my XP installation .. in case i mess up with partitions
<ikonia> again, not sure what you are actually asking
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sky100> i was just asking how to go for a fresh installation of Kubuntu with  xp
<sky100> i have single 160Gb HDD with 4 partitions
<sky100> ikoniaa : i want to delete my previous kubuntu installation & install a fresh kubuntu
<ikonia> sky100: you put the install CD in, boot it and follow the install instructions on screen
<ikonia> sky100: ok, so do that
<sky100> i have dual boot ..
<ikonia> so ?
<sky100> yes... but
<ikonia> but what ? I don't understand the problem
<ikonia> boot the CD - follow the instructions, install kubuntu
<sky100> while attempting to install it .. i was served with a message like MOUNTED disk .. & so on
<ikonia> sky100: right, and ?
<sky100> it asked me if i should continue with unmounted disk ..
<ikonia> I think you need to REALLY read this
<sky100> some message like this... which put me in confusion
<ikonia> you just said it was mounted, now unmounted
<ikonia> think about what it's asking you and make your choice
<sky100> im not sure about that mounted  & unmounted
<ikonia> unmount it
<sky100> so thats what is confusing me
<sky100> i have a single HDD of 160Gb with 4 partitions
<sky100> u mean i shd delete some partitions?
<sky100> in C i have xp ..
<ikonia> you've said that about 10 times
<ikonia> there is no need to delete anything
<ikonia> just re-install kubuntu over your old kubuntu install
<sky100> ok
<sky100> thanx ikonia
<sky100> gonna try with installation ...
<BluesKaj> ikonia, btw successfully installed 12.10 on a separate internal HDD without any problems with grub picking it up .. used the manual partitoning method, which probly made the difference
<ikonia> BluesKaj: curious, where is grub stored, on the main hard disk or the second internal ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> BluesKaj:  is on the cutting edge of linux all the time ;)
<BluesKaj> ikonia, I'm not real sure , I just assumed that it's on the main drive and it detected the other dive/install by default and did self upgrade
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I'm trying to work out if you a.) boot the main drive grub that then boots grub on the second drive b.) boot main drives grub that has somehow detected your second install, but then how will that get updated ?? c.) just booting grub of the second drive
<BluesKaj> ikonia, ikonia grub lists the 2nd drive kernels first in the menu , but dunno if that's just the latest entries being listed first or...
<BluesKaj> oops repeating myself again :P
<ikonia> BluesKaj: that sounds to me like it's booting direct from the second drive, but nothing solid to prove that
<BluesKaj> is there command to find out , I wonder
<ikonia> BluesKaj: not really, but, I'd be interested in seeing if you had a grub config in both /boot's on each disk
<BluesKaj> ikonia, well, this 2nd drive has grub.cfg in /boot  , but I can't access root in the other main drive ...I'll have to boot in to findout
<ikonia> BluesKaj: why can't you mount root on the other drive ?
<BluesKaj> ikonia, dunno
<ikonia> worrying
<BluesKaj> I can mount all the ~/home files etc
<BluesKaj> ikonia, it's listed as /media/549a6c23-ddc3-4f14-8fbb-4e21a60bcb8e/ in dolphn 'places'  ,but if I add root to the end of the path .."file is nonexistent"
<BluesKaj> oops  ikonia , I haven't finished my morning coffe , doh! , I'm checking root , there's no grub.cfg on the main drive. So grub is installed on the 2nd drive
<ikonia> BluesKaj: ok, I'll be very interested in seeing what happens when you update the kernel of something running on the main drive
<BluesKaj> the /boot/grub file lists the kernels for example , config-3.2.0-12-generic
<ikonia> BluesKaj: but lets see what happens when the distro running on disk (A) gets an update
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's 12.04 , hasn't been much to updtae lately
<ikonia> BluesKaj: keep an eye on it, I'll be interested to know what happens
<BluesKaj> yup, I don't have much choice , ikonia :)
<Shano56> note to self: not a good idea to remove kubuntu partitions...
<Shano56> Hi anyone available to help me a little ?
<designbybeck> whatcha got Shano56?
<Shano56> hey designbybeck
<Shano56> i had a dual boot
<designbybeck> howdy
<Shano56> with win 7 and kubuntu
<Shano56> i deleted the 2 kubuntu partitions in windoze
<Shano56> now i get error on boot
<Shano56> cant find partition or somethin
<Shano56> any ideas? :/
<Shano56> error: no such partition
<designbybeck> hhmmm
<designbybeck> have you tried to go to your disk tools and check it out there?
<Shano56> disk tools ?
<designbybeck> hmmm
<designbybeck> Shano56: under system settings
<designbybeck> Parition Manager
<Shano56> i cannot boot into any os
<Shano56> bricked bootloader :/
<designbybeck> ohhh
<designbybeck> can you boot via live USB
<Shano56> im gonna try
<Shano56> burn windoze recovery to usb
<designbybeck> oh i don't know about that
<Shano56> problem is im on an old win xp system :/
<designbybeck> I don't do much with micro$oft these days
<Shano56> damn
<Brustofski-Fan> how do i remove gnome-shell and everthing it installed... for some reason.. it only want to go into classic mode the panel has 4 of everything on it ... and even if i try to long into kde.. it goes to gnome classic
<bazhang> everything gnome? or just that
<Brustofski-Fan> everything apt-get install gnome-shell... installed
<bazhang> was ubuntu-desktop already installed?
<bazhang> and you are on kde4 now?
<Brustofski-Fan> no... i did the kubuntu 12.04 then installed gnome shell
<Brustofski-Fan> no.. i'm in the only desktop it will long into gnome classic mode
<DarthFrog> !purekde | Brustofski-Fan
<ubottu> Brustofski-Fan: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<ahox> Hi, my plasma-desktop shell keeps crashing whenever my laptop wakes up from suspend and the systray expands. It seems to be due to the network manager. Any idea how to fix it?
<ahox> And is this everywhere like this or is it just me?
<Brustofski-Fan> DarthFrog, that wants to remove unity.. i don'y have unity
<Brustofski-Fan> only kde and gnome-shell
<DarthFrog> Brustofski-Fan:  Remove it all and then add back what you want.
<DarthFrog> If it's not installed, a failed removal won't hurt your system. :-)
<DarthFrog> Or you could try just uninstalling gnome-shell and letting the packaging system pick up now unneeded packages and suggest their autoremoval.
<Shano56> i cant even get into bios! wtf
<boozer> Hello Kubuntu! Question: I have a kdm server session running, with access control disabled so another user can  connect my x server. However, KDE apps error out: "Cannot find the D-Buss session server"
<boozer> how can I remedy this?
<reisi> even after purging 'apper' and 'kpackagekit' after upgrade to 12.04 i still get 'Apper' tray notifications of upgrades (in addition to muons notifications) how to remove all apper related?
<Shano56> anyone know how screwing up the mbr can lock you out of BIOS ?
<reisi> Shano56: does not sound rational, mbr is on hard drives, BIOS is on a chip; if however you have such a buggy bios that it needs a working mbr to continue, unplug your hdd to enter into bios
<Shano56> okay
<Shano56> im on a laptop :/
<reisi> Shano56: you can still unplug it, even rather easily if your laptop is not a mini-laptop (like my asus eee) -- those have like 20-40 screws to do :D
<reisi> Shano56: for proper laptops that should not void any warranties or anything like that
<Shano56> nvm
<Shano56> i unplugged it
<Shano56> it was easy
<Shano56> still cant seem to enter bios :/
<reisi> Shano56: are you sure on which key it should be?
<Shano56> yes should be del
<Shano56> its worked before
<reisi> Shano56: usual suspects del, f1, f10, backspace, ...
<Shano56> i have tried them all
<Shano56> :/
<Shano56> i deleted 2 kubuntu partitions
<reisi> Shano56: some bios' are just frustratingly tricky to enter, try cold-boot vs. reboot, remove battery, reinstert battery
<Shano56> then i got stuck in grub recovery
<reisi> there are tools to recover partition tables, grub recovery... i don't think that's one i'd use
<Shano56> thats the only thing that shows with my hdd in
<reisi> so you are trying to get to bios to change the boot order?
<Shano56> yeah
<reisi> is your hdd sata or ide?
<Shano56> sata
<reisi> well, i'd burn or install grml to a cd / usb stick, boot without hdd and hotplug the hdd once grml is up
<Shano56> this http://grml.org/
<Shano56> ?
<reisi> yeah, but ... it isn't the most userfriendly
<Shano56> how do i make it bootable ?
<Shano56> i only have usb
<Shano56> :/
<reisi> there are iso -> bootable usb utilities, i don't know how they really work, but they work
<reisi> see ubuntu to usb stick guide, there's mac/windows guides as well
<reisi> depending on which os are you chatting from
<reisi> but #grub people might know how you should best recover your partition table; there are though utils for that specifically, AFAIR even included in all grml versios
<reisi> i havent' ever deleted parition by mistake so i really dont know how to help :)
<Settembrini> Hello everyone. I've got problems with HDMI-Sound in Kubuntu 12.04. Anyone care to help?
<andrey_> good night, there is anyone alive? I need help .. regarding Kubuntu
<Settembrini> what's your problem, maybe i can help
<andrey_> please tell me where you can find a list of commands for the terminal? I want to do in the future administration of Kubuntu .. and I do not know where to start .. just want to bash ... read the literature or may suggest which sources?
<andrey_> I apologize in advance for my bad english .. I live in Dnepropetrovsk (Ukraine)
<Settembrini> maybe you could just search for a bash-manual or something like this on google? (I am sure that you already tried this, but please continue reading) I do not think that there is a book on bash or anything like that...
<Settembrini> this
<Settembrini> reads good
<Settembrini> http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<FloodBotK1> Settembrini: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Settembrini> I am sorry.
<qbit> http://ss64.com/bash/
<qbit> man bash is an overview to start with too
<andrey_> can be considered as a flood, if the person explains the answer to the question on the issue. and nothing more ...? .. I do not understand the reason for this remark.
<Settembrini> can anyone help me w/ this HDMI-sound-thingy?
<andrey_> and another question-whether it makes sense to do C + + under Kubuntu? for its administration (I mean to learn C + +)
<DarthFrog> Settembrini: You're not likely to get a response from such a general inquiry.  If you want help, ask a specific question.
<andrey_> Considering the fact that it is kind of like writing in C language
<Settembrini> @DeathFrog: thanks.
<Settembrini> My problem is: I have hooked up a AOCe2795vh to my Dell XPSm1530 w/ 8600m and HDMI. Sound is working, but on full volume and there is no device in the mixer. How do I turn it down?
<asfyxia> andrey, try google for the search term TLCL, it's a pdf 'The Linux Command Line', that's a good reference point
<andrey_> thanks
<DarthFrog> Settembrini: Personally, I would either turn down the speakers or use the command line alsamixer (a curses utility).
<Settembrini> Yeah, that's my problem: It does not work.
<Settembrini> Alsamixer does not show the device and turning down the speakers only works via software :(
<DarthFrog> Settembrini: What about the Mulitmedia section in System Settings?
<andrey_> asfyxia,I have a Russian Google ... as from Ukraine and on it .. Most of site is not visible .. English and Russian and Ukrainian is no sensible information in this and asked for the channel
<andrey_> exact sites in the English language is very small
<Settembrini> that does show two devices: One the "standard" Device (analogue stereo) and one IEC958. I think that is the one, but it is grey and I dont know how to activate it.
<asfyxia> andrey, hold on - I'll look it up for you
<asfyxia> andrey, you can download it here: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<andrey_> I already gave the information to my questions, if there were any questions I will ask again
<andrey_> thanks again to all-you helped me a lot
<Settembrini> I have found the volume control no the monitor. That helped. It hid in plain sight ;-) Thanks everyone.
<Shano56> anyone familiar with grub recovery/mbr ?
<BluesKaj> Shano56, depends
<Shano56> well basically i had dual boot win 7 + kubuntu
<Shano56> removed the 2 kubuntu partitions without thinking about mbr
<Shano56> then i turned on my computer and was stuck at grub recovery
<Shano56> i've been unable to get into bios as well, until just now
<Shano56> im going to try to copy win 7 recovery to a bootable usb
<BluesKaj> does grub still show the windows 7 entry /
<Shano56> it boots with an error
<Shano56> partition invalid or something
<Shano56> and very little grub commands work
<Shano56> I just need to figure out how to creat a bootable usb with win 7 recovery disc :/
<BluesKaj> when booting into W7 can you get a C: prompt? if so try runing fixmbr
<Shano56> i cant boot into win 7
<Shano56> im trying to make a bootable usb drive
<Shano56> but on the pc im on right now, listdisk only shows my hdd
<Shano56> doest show any removables
<BluesKaj> Shano56, maybe the ppl at #windows can help ...it's been a while since I ran windows , always used cd rescue disks , that's how long it's been
<jovin> where do i change the font rendering of gtk programs like LibreOffice since i want the same font rendering as native programs  have ?
<canis_> I'm looking to remap what "alt+click" does on KDE.  Any help?
<qbit> look at systemsetting -> Shortcuts and Gestures -> Standard Keyboard Shortcuts
<andrew_> hi people
<andrew_> im a newbye
<andrew_> on ubuntu :)
<BluesKaj> andrew_, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<canis_> I found it.  Oddly enough it's in Window behaviour.:(
<BluesKaj> canis_, I still don't know what you mean :)
<andrew_> only ubuntu i dont know k difference
<andrew_> k is cool ?
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<andrew_> thanks bluesKaj
<BluesKaj> `ubuntu and kubuntu use different desktop environments , andrew_ . If you want ubuntu support , join #ubuntu chat
<shnee> anyone aware/heard of issues with vnc and 12.04
<Cat_in_the_Hat> Good evening :)  Can someone please help me with a permissions problem?
<Cat_in_the_Hat> I have just fitted a brand new hard drive into this machine, and all the files on it are R/O, the whole disk has mounted the same. How do I change this please?
#kubuntu 2012-05-12
<gry> hi! why does ubuntu have a kvirc 4.1.1 in repos if latest stable is 4.0.4?
<tsimpson> gry: looks like Debian started taking SVN snapshots instead
<gry> tsimpson: No. Debian stable has a 4.0.2.
<gry> tsimpson: http://packages.debian.org/stable/kvirc
<alicia_b> hi  :)
<alicia_b> Question about Kdenlive- How can I move a video channel above or below another video channel?
<Daskreech> alicia_b: I've never used KDEnlive but that's an interesting question. You mean like an Alpha channel or vertically on the screen?
<alicia_b> Daskreech: vertically on the screen
<Daskreech> Hmm. it's a non linear video editor isn't it?
<alicia_b> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/having-two-videos-same-time does that help? IT does seem like some work but pretty doable
<alicia_b> looking
<alicia_b> Daskreech: Nah, I'm just trying to move one of the channels below the other in the program layout. Nothing to do with compositing. I appreciate your help.
<Daskreech> alicia_b: but it's PIP right?
<alicia_b> Daskreech: idk
<alicia_b> PIP?
<Daskreech> Picture in Picture. Having two videos running at the same time on the screen
<alicia_b> Daskreech: no i don't want pip
<Daskreech> ok
<alicia_b> Daskreech: I want to move one of the channels below the other in the program layout
<alicia_b> I want to take Video1 and move it below Video2
<Daskreech> how are they situated now?
<alicia_b> Daskreech: Video1 is above Video2
<Daskreech> as I said never used kdeenlive so this may be a a stupid question but can't you just drag them into place?
<alicia_b> Daskreech: I can drag the clips within them, but I'm trying to figure out how to move the entire channel, because one channel may have 100 clips
<Daskreech> Ah right I see
<alicia_b> yeah, it's troublesome
<Daskreech> I presume you asked on #kdenlive already?
<alicia_b> Daskreech: yeah, it's dead in there
<Daskreech> Yeah I've often heard that the forums are where you get help for that project
<ashes> hello. i don't know where to ask this, and google's links are outdated. i have a 1.5ghz pentium-m notebook with 1.5gb memory, and a 64mb video device. i do use swap space during normal operation. youtube HD videos play terribly... what is the most likely cause?
<ashes> i don't want to invest in more memory if the cpu is the problem
<ashes> 2gb is probabyly the max i can have
<Daskreech> ashes: Likely your videocard
<Daskreech> P-M is not a very capable Processor despite the M
<Daskreech> It's not for Multimedia. It's more for powersaving
<ashes> hmm
<skreech_> Flash is one of those bits of software that get progressively more hungry with each release.
<ashes> skreech_: yes, i see that, but at the same time they can not allow themselves to become unusable
<skreech_> As in noticeably more hungry. Adobe Reader used to be just as bad. You'd upgrade one version and it suddenly wouldn't be usable anymore
<skreech_> ashes: Well they have dropped out of mobile since they can't adapt to that space so I think that your line of thinking seems flawed
<ashes> flash has to be playable on a mobile phone, or else people simply won't use it
<skreech_> Well Adobe killed all the future Flash on a Mobile projects
<ashes> from what i see smart phones are taking over
<skreech_> And that's with phonesgoing Dual and quad core
<ashes> replacing laptops
 * skreech_ hugs his Mer project
<ashes> anyway. i don't want to get into what other people should do with themselves
<ashes> i would just like to watch youtube videos
<ashes> and it sounds like i need a new cpu
<skreech_> ashes: For information gathering I can't imagine an office with everyone just doing work on their cellphones
<skreech_> ashes: I just use youtube-dl but I may be a strange case
<ashes> the mobile phone internet market is probably the most growing market
<ashes> i also use youtube-dl, and then mplayer has amazing difficulty playing the mp4
<ashes> i end up downloading a massive video
<ashes> this problem is new as of 2012, for me
<Daskreech> ashes: how old is the laptop?
<ashes> my video chipset was put on market in 2000
<alicia_b> ashes: What you could do is download videos locally and play the with a player like vlc
<ashes> so about 10 years
<alicia_b> ashes: I do it all the time, and the video's consume much less resources
<ashes> alicia_b: i tried that, using mplayer, and the problem videos cause problems for mplayer too
<ashes> most videos are ok, but some are a serious problem
<Daskreech> ashes: do you have an example one?
<ashes> sure
<Daskreech> course I'm on a super beefy machine here so that doesn't help
<alicia_b> ashes: "problem videos"? Could you link an example?
<alicia_b> ashes: Also, you can set in youtube what your default player resolution is. Mine i set at the low 320p setting
<Daskreech> alicia_b: Ick
<alicia_b> s/is/should be/
<ashes> ok
<ashes> now the video is playing well, but i recently rebooted
<alicia_b> hmmm
<ashes> so this would be a ram issue
<alicia_b> possibly?
<alicia_b> ashes: Do you know how to check if your RAM is low?
<ashes> i use free -m
<alicia_b> ashes: Do you see a lot of harddrive accessing while trying to play videos?
<ashes> not right now
<alicia_b> You will see the hard drive light blinking a lot if it's a RAM issue
<ashes> but i have fewer tabs open than normal
<ashes> hmm
<ashes> my cpu is about 15% idle
<ashes> i'll have to look for a 2GB stick of memory
<ashes> bump myself to 3GB or something
<alicia_b> ashes: I have 1GB of ram in my system
<ashes> i have 1.5
<alicia_b> ashes: Are you using FF 11?
<alicia_b> Firefox
<ashes> chrome
<alicia_b> Well there is an extension for Firefox that allows you to unload tabs from memory. It keeps the tabs in your tab bar, but they only load when you want them to. It's called bartab
<alicia_b> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/bartab/
<ashes> memory seems to be my problem. i'll find a big chip of memory, and my problem should go away
<alicia_b> ashes: firefox can also be set to not load tabs into memory on startup
<alicia_b> ashes: I use an indicator applet that sits in my tray at all times, it tells me if my system is using a lot of CPU or HD input/output.
<alicia_b> ashes: If the issue is hard drive input output, then it's RAM, because the hard drive swap space is being used.
<alicia_b> And hard drive swap space is super slow
<ashes> the video i had a problem with, with mplayer, is working fine now. that means it's ram, not cpu
<alicia_b> ashes: I would tend to agree
<alicia_b> ashes: the extension bartab will save you on ram
<ashes> k
<ashes> i think chrome also does that
<alicia_b> ashes: you could be right :)
<ashes> i dropped two tabs and got about 50mb of memory back
<ashes> chrome is especially good for multicpu systems, which i do not have
<ashes> systems which have memory to spare
<ashes> chrome puts each tab on a different cpu
<alicia_b> I think the youtube player is different now, in that some of the videos they send only load into memory instead of being saved on disk. This could possibly also have an affect
<andrey_> hi
<andrey_> is it possible to perform the system administration of Ubuntu on the Python language?
<andrey_> is it possible to perform the system administration of KUbuntu on the Python language?
<alicia_b> andrey_: I'm not really sure what you mean by "system administration".
<andrey_> administration of the system .., management of software, automation through cron, process control, etc.
<andrey_> safety management systems Configuring Web servers, network protocols work with the system
<skreech_> andrey_: Yes
<andrey_> I just hesitate between what is best to learn python or C + + for this purpose ..
<skreech_> For system Admin? Python is a much better choice
<skreech_> You want small scripts for administration
<lordievader> Good morning
<alkisg> Hi, I have a nikon coolpix camera an in Ubuntu I can automatically access it with nautilus in this url:            gphoto2://[usb:002,005]/
<alkisg> I installed gphoto2 in kubuntu but I still can't access the camera, any help? Do I need specialized software in KDE, like e.g. digikam?
<lordievader> alkisg: How does your camera connect to your pc?
<alkisg> lordievader: thank you, they answered me from #kde and I solved the problem by navigating to camera:/ from dolphin
<lordievader> alkisg: Ah oke, great that it is working for you :)
<Farlahelm> Hello
<mokush> Farlahelm: hey
<Armageddon> is there a way to restrict specific applications from showing in the tree ? as in package manager
<cicciuzzo72> .
<kpocha> Hello !
<kpocha> Ther's someone whos speak spanishe there ?
<szal> !es | kpocha
<ubottu> kpocha: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kpocha> thanks
<natman> when im printing i am getting pages that look like QR codes across the page, yet other times the document prints fine, can anyone help
<kbroulik> is there a way to find out which hardware/program is blocking Suspend To RAM?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<kg_sl> Hi all, is there a permission system in Linux, where we can have differnt group permission for same file?
<BluesKaj> kg_sl, yes
<kg_sl> really.. mmm any reference ?
<BluesKaj> users and groups , read and/or write permissions as a user or group
<BluesKaj> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kg_sl> thank you for the info BluesKaj, but if we have two groups like admin and root and I want to have differnt permission for those two groups.. is that possible?
<kg_sl> or do I need to read more on FilePermission ? :)
<BluesKaj> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BluesKaj> !admin
<BluesKaj> !info admin
<ubottu> Package admin does not exist in precise
<kg_sl> no nope no.. I took an example.. lets say we have a file called.. test.. and it belongs to user:user.. I need group1 to have read permission file, group2 can only write into it?
<BluesKaj> kg_sl, I'm an ordinary home user , so I'm not well versed in the various levels of permissions used in workplace situations'
<kg_sl> oh ok.. but I really appreciate that u tried to help me :) thank u
<BluesKaj> kg_sl, are you running kubuntu ?
<kg_sl> yeap..
<kg_sl> connecting thru Quassel
<kg_sl> hehe
<akoma1s> I'm kinda confused by http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.3 . Is 4.8.3 going to hit the Precise repos?
<BluesKaj> ok , open the kmenu >computer>system settings>user management , there are options and settings there for users and groups and their various permissions
<BluesKaj> kg_sl, ^
<kg_sl> ok .. I'm looking into that
<qbit> kg_sl: I don't know much of anything about this, but what you're looking for might be ACL (access control lists) - man acl might be a start
<qbit> kg_sl: and I wouldn't have the slightest idea how to use - just aware it exists
<BluesKaj> akoma1s, it's in the backports , sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then update  and dist-upgrade
<akoma1s> BluesKaj: thanks for the fast reply :)
<kg_sl> BluesKaj: maybe I would look at what qbit suggested, the default permission scheme seems not to support my requirement. Thanks for the suggestions qbit
<akoma1s> I wanted a clarification on the "...until the packages are available in the official repositories." bit though
<akoma1s> Does it referring to Quantal or Precise official repos?
<akoma1s> Is it*
<BluesKaj> kg_sl, ok , I'm glad qbit came up with that suggestion ..never heard of it
<BluesKaj> akoma1s, both , 4.8.3 is default in quantal
<kg_sl> yes.. I have heard.. but haven't used it.. time to read .. hehe.. thank you so much guys..
<akoma1s> BluesKaj: right, thanks :)
<Voodoo> hola
<Voodoo> alguien sabe como instalar el draftsight en presice 64
<BluesKaj> !es | Voodoo
<ubottu> Voodoo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Voodoo> gracias
<BluesKaj> Voodoo, de nada
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<kg_sl> hello!!!
<phoenix_firebrd> kg_sl: hi
<kg_sl> hi phoenix_firebrd
<Peace-> anyone knows ho to get  this ? http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-ubuntu2
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: hi
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: hei
<kg_sl> Peace-: right click on the dolphin tool bar and go to configure tool bars
<Peace-> kg_sl: ok but i can't put them on the right
<Peace-> no way
<kg_sl> does drag and drop of icons works..?
<kg_sl> do it while u are configuring tool bars
<Peace-> kg_sl:  can you do it ? like in the screenshot?
<Peace-> kg_sl: wtf it works
<Peace-> damn it
<kg_sl> yeap.. looks like I can do it..
<kg_sl> did it worked?
<Peace-> yep
<kg_sl> hehe ok
<Peace-> kg_sl: it's a strnage way to do it
<kg_sl> yeah.. first I thought.. he might have put some space between it.. empty area.. kinda thing.. but drag and drop is the way to do it.. KDE rocks..
<Peace-> kg_sl: it doesn't work
<Peace-> kg_sl: you can do it right but when you close dolphin you get the old config
<kg_sl> really.. ?
<kg_sl> wait till I check it myself..
<kg_sl> aww.. pain.. hehe
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i found a way to do it, but its not the proper way, because of the absence  spacer tool item.
<kg_sl> I think we have to untick 'lock toolbar positions'
<Peace-> let me check
<kg_sl> yeap.. it works..
<kg_sl> hehe
<kg_sl> kinda foolish.. not to notice it..
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> here doesn't work
<kg_sl> works for me.. need a screen shot ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: http://imagebin.org/212125
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: ok close and reopen dolphin
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: nothing happened, remains the same
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: kde  version ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i have done it in a different method
<Peace-> how
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: 4.8.2
<Peace-> kg_sl: here i have phoenix_firebrd http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-el4114
<Peace-> but after
<Peace-> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-ui4114
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: how did you do that?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: right click on tool bar  and then i moved the buttons
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: let me try
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: => http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-wq4114
<kg_sl> hmm looks like my method is bad..
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: oh, ok, going to tryu that
<kg_sl> when we open a new dolphin window... the changes are gone..
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: how did you do that ?
<Peace-> ok i have to go but i will leave pc here answer me so i will read after
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: instead of a spacer tool item i used an item called "editable location" tool item and edited its text with space characters. the disadvantage is the prefix and suffix charectors should be a visible one, i used a colon and a dot
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: got it but it is very very nerd way
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ya, its a bug in dolphin, we should file one
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: either dolphin should retain the location of the tool items or it should offer a spacer item
<kami84gr> I might sound silly but I just wanted to thank the Kubuntu team for bringing me back to the *buntu family after 6 years ...I've been through Debian, Fedora and Arch but now thanks to the 12.04 release it is Kubuntu all the way!
<ASL> Can anyone give me some assisstance with a ubuntu 12.04 problem?
<DarthFrog> !question | ASL
<ubottu> ASL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ASL> Sorry.. New here. Im having this problem where when i restart ubuntu it just stays on a black screen and doesnt boot, as soon i restart with the ubuntu CD it boots right up and i can login and use it.
<ASL> I can also suspend and power right back up but as soon as i shutdown/restart it just sits
<BluesKaj> strange , I've relabled the external drive with the parition manager , but the UUID string stiil appears on the icon , rather than the label name. It seems like I'm stuck in cycle ...all tutorials describe the same procedure for renaming the UUID as a label, which isn't working , any ideas?
<xixor> Yo, how does one change the audio playback device in kde/kubuntu?  Cheers
<phoenix_firebrd> xixor: system settings-> multimedia->phonon->audio hardware tab
<xixor> phoenix_firebrd: ok, thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> xixor: yw
<xixor> hm... so, I have a M-Audio Fast Track USB audio device that I am trying to use.  It shows up in kinfocenter, and in the Phonon system settings, as "M-Audio Fast Track Analog Stereo", but when I "Test" the play back, no sound
<xixor> but when I do the speaker placement test, "Front Right", "Front Left", it works
<xixor> anyone know what is up?
<BluesKaj> xixor, in the terminal , aplay -l
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<xixor> BluesKaj: Yeah, it shows the device: card 2: Track [Fast Track], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<xixor> BluesKaj: It's very strange.  In the "Audio Hardware Setup", testing the speaker location sounding, playing the front left/front right sound, it works
<xixor> BluesKaj: But in the "Device Preference" tab, playing the Test sound, nothing plays, and I can't get it to output sound with any program
<BluesKaj> xixor, ok , do you have pulseaudio installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> xixor, also pastebin the output from , lsmod | grep snd
<xixor> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/CjWXPpN0
<xixor> BluesKaj: yes, pulseaudio is installed... gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, libpulse-mainloop-glib0, libpulse0, libpulsedsp, pulseaudio, pulseaudio-module-x11, pulseaudio-utils, vlc-plugin-pulse, a few others
<BluesKaj> xixor, install pavucontrol as well
<xixor> ok, installing now
<BluesKaj> in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM,  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<BluesKaj> then turn those controls up to the max
<xixor> hm... in alsamixer, the device only has a PCM, nothing else
<BluesKaj> unmuted= 00 in the box at the bottom the ctrl slders
<xixor> so does that mean the device can only play uncompressed audio I wonder?
<xixor> ah, apparently I need to reboot for pavucontrol, brb
<BluesKaj> ok xixor I'm not real familair with usb audio cards , I also have a m-audio card, and I also have only pcm ctrl , because I have no speakers connected to it
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: if i remember correctly, you dont like pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, no I don't , but I have to use it for webaudio content
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya, i remeber you saying that, you said there will be a solution soon
<BluesKaj> ok xixor I'm not real familair with usb audio cards , I also have a m-audio card, and I also have only pcm ctrl , because I have no speakers connected to it , or any breakout cables . It feeds my audioamp .is your setup similar?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya right about the html5/webm thing
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you asking me?
<BluesKaj> alsa and flash don't link on websites , phoenix_firebrd
<xixor> BluesKaj: I have built in motherboard audio, which works fine, it just "crackles" when the volume changes.  I also have an M-Audio USB device, one of their lower end models, the FastTrack USB
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, no , I was asking xixor
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> xixor, does the usb audio device connect to a speaker system or an amp or both ?
<xixor> BluesKaj: It is directly connected to some powered speakers
<xixor> BluesKaj: I can get sound out of them on this device... in the "Audio Hardware setup", I can hear the front left/front right voice, and in pavucontrol, when I change the slider on the device, I can hear the little "Blip" sound when you move past 100%, but that is all, I can't get the other test sounds to work, or audio apps to play to the device
<xixor> BluesKaj: I notice that when I run alsamixer, the USB deivce isn't the default, but the mobo soundcard is the default
<xixor> BluesKaj: I use F6 to select the sound card, and I see that the PCM is unmuted on the M-audio card
<BluesKaj> xixor, ok , unless you want to use the mobo soundcard , best to would disable it in the bios , then if possible enable the usb soundcard
<xixor> BluesKaj: when I cat /proc/asound/cards, It shows the M-audio card as the last card, http://pastebin.com/GRFPwXx5
<BluesKaj> xixor, sudo modprobe snd_usb_audio
<xixor> BluesKaj: So, I downloaded and installed Audacity, and if I specifically select the Fast Track USB Audio Device, I can play a file and hear the sound
<BluesKaj> xixor, you can try editing the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf with root permissions, add this line to bottom,  options snd-usb-audio index=0, then make any other snd modules =-2
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol also can direct the sound for you if you set it up to use the usb device
<xixor> what do you mean direct the sound?
<u19809> HI all, what do I need to compile a 32bit qt 4.8.1 app under precise pangolin 64bit ?
<BluesKaj> from alsa to all installed media , players xixor
<xixor> BluesKaj: This is interesting... I have pavucontrol opened, and it has like a VU slider below the audio device whenever it receives a signal.  In the phonon control module, if I play the "front left"/"front right" sounds, I can see that VU meter move, and I can hear the audio.  When I play the "Test" sound, I can see the meter move, but there is no audio being played
<BluesKaj> u19809, build-essential , and perhaps cmake
<u19809> Hmm ... the problem is not the build chain but th qt32 bit libraries  They seem to be in a different location and I do not know what the proper packages to install are
<BluesKaj> xixor, what default device do you have chosen in phonon device preferences?
<xixor> BluesKaj: I have the Fast Track setup as default.. by default, I mean I have "prefered" it over the other devices, and moved it to the top of the list as the device for music and video
<BluesKaj> u19809, if you have arch support installed , 32 bit should compile
<xixor> BluesKaj: ahhh, I got it instead of being on the Music/Video/Games subselection, I had to change it under Audio Playback
<BluesKaj> xixor, have you tried editing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf with root permissions , as I suggested above ..then you may have to reboot
<u19809> Blueskaj : that is the problem ... I have upgraded from oneric to precise ... what is this 'arch support" ? ia32-libs ? that is installed but it only points to transistional packages ..
<xixor> BluesKaj: so now, I can get audio out of VLC, but not amarok
<xixor> fun stuff
<BluesKaj> u19809, it's like ia32libs , but my understanding is it's a better system
<BluesKaj> xixor, Iasked you a questio above about alsa-base.conf .. did you see it ?
<xixor> BluesKaj: yes, I have edited that file, but haven't rebooted yet
<BluesKaj> ok , time to reboot xix
<BluesKaj> xixor,
<xixor> alright
<BluesKaj> u19809, archsupport should be default in precise , you can check for yourself
<u19809> Blueskaj : how can I check for this ? Packages ? Files ?
<BluesKaj> u19809, hang on , i don't see it , unless it's renamed
<xixor> BluesKaj: Hm... after rebooting, the M-Audio device doesn't show up
<BluesKaj> xixor, lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<xixor> BluesKaj: yeah, it's no longer listed
<BluesKaj> u19809, look for multiarch in your package manager
<BluesKaj> what is listed xixor ?
<xixor> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/vm6iW6Zd
<xixor> BluesKaj: it shows my motherboards audio device, and apparently my video card has an HDMI audio device or something
<BluesKaj> xixor, yes , did you disable the onboard audio in your bios ?
<xixor> BluesKaj: nope
<u19809> Blueskaj : i do have ia32-libs-multiarch:386 installed but a dpkg -L on reveals no libraries just some docs
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...xixor , that's probly why your usb isn't showing
<u19809> I also have mulitarch-support installed but that seems a transistional package
<phoenix_firebrd> u19809: are you using qt sdk?
<BluesKaj> u19809, yes I suppose it will remain so 'til there are no more 32 bit aps
<u19809> on oneric I used getlibs to download appropriate libraries ... so no I use the standard qt packages ... I think
<BluesKaj> u19809, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<u19809> blueskay ... that clarifies things  I do have these subfolders but the link paths in the compile step refer to the old /usr/lib32 ...
<u19809> I need to find out why ... thanx
<genii-around> Perhaps someone may know offhand: Is there a way to prevent kdm from blanking the screen before it shows the background which has been set in it's theme? ...I have same background now set for grub, plymouth,kdm, ksplash, and main desktop. I'd like it to appear continuously from grub menu until desktop is loaded.
<phoenix_firebrd> u19809: search for "universal binaries" topic in qt documentation
<tsimpson> universal binaries are a feature of Mac OSX
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: does putting "CONFIG+= x86" in the .pro file create a x86 exe?
<BluesKaj> genii-around, install grub2-kde-config-grub2 , then you can configure grub appearence in a handy gui, with better options . It installs in system settings>startup and shutdown by default
<BluesKaj> oops genii-around , kde-config-grub2
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Does it eliminate the screen refresh which seems to happen when kdm loads?
<BluesKaj> hmm, genii-around , no i don't so :(
<BluesKaj> think
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Right now I have a background which gets loaded during grub... it appears continuously until kdm starts... screen then blanks 3-6 seconds until the same backgound reloads. Which after login stays again until desktop is up. So it sort of looks like a hiccup
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: how to find the arch of a biniary?
<genii-around> file binaryname
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: "ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV)" in this what does x86-64 mean?
<Wizard> Hi!
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: sorry that was a dumb question
<Wizard> phoenix_firebrd: Some people say there are no stupid question, there are only stupid answers. :P
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: :)
 * Wizard yawns.
<Wizard> Does anybody know if I can offer kubuntu to my customers?
<Wizard> I mean, install it for cash and so?
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: i think you cannot sell kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: you can charge for the service , but not for the distro
<Wizard> And if the service is "to burn it on CD"? :>
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: you can charge what ever for the burning thats upto you, but anyway you cannot charge for the distro. You better read the license agreement
<Wizard> I have to :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: you have to what?
<Wizard> Read the license.
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: ya
<Wizard> apt-cache search battle
<Wizard> Oops.
<IdleOne> permission denied
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> Sorry, I forgot to enable focus follow mouse.
<JuanK> Hi all !!!!
<roscoe> Hello, everyone. I'm new to ubuntu and kde. I'm trying to install clamav and kde won't recognize my sudo password. Anyon have any advice for me?
<BluesKaj> roscoe, any reason other than you're connected to windows pcs to install clamav?
<roscoe> yes, I have windo$ machines on network
<roscoe> Mainly concerned about KDE not recognizing sudo passwd
<Walex> roscoe: the 'sudo' password is your own account password.
<Walex> roscoe: many people configure 'sudo' to request again the user's own password before enabling it for a time. For the case when a 'sudo' user account has been hacked.
<roscoe> yup. however, KDE won't recognize it. Eviedntly, KDE is looking for the user to be root?
<Walex> roscoe: no, 'sudo' specifically allows a non-'root' user to issue 'root' commands.
<Walex> roscoe: if 'sudo' cannot match the password you type in with your password there can be one of several issues.
<Walex> roscoe: just to make one check, try to 'su - $USER' to see if 'su' can do it.
<roscoe> Walex: 'su - $user) returns su: authentication failure
<Walex> roscoe: that's not very good news at all.
<Walex> roscoe: unless you typed it literally as you typed it here.
<Walex> roscoe: try again with 'su - ...' with your username in lieu of the ellipsis (without the single quotes)
<Walex> roscoe: the environment variable '$USER' has the value of your current login name, but '$user' is not a standard one
<roscoe> Walex: Understood $USER to be variable. I typed: 'su - g-001'. I am finding info that I may need to add user to the wheelgroup to have KDE recognise current user (g-001) as having su priviledges?
<u19809> hi all, I cannot find a 32-bit version of the libQtUiTools.a library anymore ... where could I find this ?
<Guest70327> hi
<Guest70327> anybody from pl??
#kubuntu 2012-05-13
<brambleclaw> how can i access music files on another profile?
<brambleclaw> how can i access music files on another profile?
<cailloux> don't know
<brambleclaw> k
<cailloux> new user :)
<brambleclaw> coo
<brambleclaw> l
<brambleclaw> :)
<xixor> yo, does anyone how I can stretch a very large wallpaper across two monitors?
<brambleclaw> split it in two with an immage editer?
<xixor> I don't edit images.
<brambleclaw> ok
<xixor> I hate every image editor I have ever used
<xixor> besides, then I have to worry about breaking the image up properly, so that the two halfs join equally in the middle on the screens running two different resolutions
<xixor> It'd be nice if I could drag the position of the wallpaper around on each screen
<xixor> so, I just got a second monitor, how do I control on which monitor a new program launches
<JMichaelX> probably because i am missing some important point somewhere, i always prefer two monitors/two computers + synergy
<xixor> yeah, does synergy work alright?
<JMichaelX> it works great for me.
<xixor> yeah, a person at work uses it
<JMichaelX> xixor: i also try to use PCs with low[er] power consumption, since i so often am running two
<xixor> I prefer one powerful machine... speedstep technology means that most of the time it isn't drawing that much power
<JMichaelX> yea
<xixor> I do programming, and high performance scientific computing... I need a powerful machine
<JMichaelX> xixor: i have much more powerful machines, but do not run them nearly as often
<xixor> at one point I was going to try to build a new machine, and try to keep the power consumption down... when you start looking at the idle benchmarks of most machines, there isn't a huge difference in the power draw
<DjKiDD> OK So my friend's laptop updated itself and now she can't log in
<JMichaelX> for me, my monitors use more power than my PCs
<joey_> i installed 11.10 on my friends computer, and it worked nicely, but he saw my 12.04, and wanted it instead(i had to get the 386 version), so I installed it over his 11.10(separate / and /home). however, the package management wont allow me to even load it, coming up with the error of "The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be
<joey_> broken" with a details of
<joey_> "Encountered a section with no Package: header" any ideas?
<xixor> is there a way to have separate virtual desktops for each monitor?
<sangnoir> good day people - can anyone assist me in upgrading from 11.04 to 12.04? UpdateManager is prompting me to upgrade to 11.04
<xixor> I'm assuming that the Super key + Tab is cycling through activities?
<JMichaelX> xixor: apparently
<xixor> JMichaelX: do you use activities?  I can't really get my head around them
<xixor> I am trying to configure Super+Tab to be the alternative cycle through windows keystroke, but it keeps changing activities on me instead
<JMichaelX> xixor: i have experimented with them some, but am in the same boat you are
<xixor> I can't find where that keystroke is set
<JMichaelX> xixor:  should be System Settings>Desktop Effects>All Effects>Cover Switch
<xixor> I am trying to set the System Settings->window behaviour->Task switcher->Alternative
<JMichaelX> ok, that does not seem to show any key binding settings
<JMichaelX> ahh
<xixor> when I try to set the keystroke for the alternative walk through windows to Super+Tab, it cannot, because super+tab is bound to switch activities
<xixor> so I end up switching the activity instead of setting that keystroke.  I have gone through the global keyboard shortcuts, standard keyboard shotcut lists, I don't see where the switch activities keystroke is set
<xixor> ah, I have a work around.  I deleted all the activities, and then I can re-assign that key.  It warns me that it is set to "Plasma Desktop Shell for action Next Activity"
<JMichaelX> i would be surprised if more than 1% or so of KDE users ever make use of activities
<xixor> I don't see what they do that workspaces cannot.  It seemed to have something to do with power settings... like you could slave your photoshop activity to set higher power settings, or something, I didn't pursue it
<xixor> I'd really like to be able to have my second monitor be workspace independent
<JMichaelX> i have tried to use 2 monitors on one system, and it was just never really what i wanted, but then maybe i was doing it wrong
<xixor> I really like to have it for programming, where I can have an editor/IDE open fullscreen on one monitor, and documentation open in fullscreen on the other monitor
<JMichaelX> xixor: yea, i can totally see that
<xixor> I'd like to try having the ability to rotate the monitor as well, to show more text on the screen
<xixor> http://hanschen.org/2011/02/04/activities-a-change-in-workflow/
<xixor> activities actually seem like they could be useful
<JMichaelX> xixor: i do that when i am trying to code (or learn to code, more exactly), but still with 2 machines, rather than one
<john__> hello, can I ask a question about flash issues here?
<xixor> john__: you can do anything you put your mind to
<john__> lol ok, here goes :P
<JMichaelX> john__: you should just ask... maybe someone will complain about it being off topic, maybe not
<john__> howdy! i got an interesting question about flash performance: I'm using flash-aid on firefox, and I noticed that after a couple of hours on firefox, the videos start to stutter. This performance drop doesn't go away until I reboot...Here's where it gets interesting: Rekonq doesn't have this issue, so I downloaded Chromium to test if it is also immune to this problem, and from the clean install, it had the same stutter
<john__>  as firefox (even at first launch of chromium, if firefox had started stuttering, then chromium will sutter from first launch too)
<FloodBotK1> john__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john__> ouch i got owned by floodbot
<john__> have you guys run into any similar issues?
<john__> more importantly, I was hoping someone could tell my why rekonq might not experience the same problems, while chromium and firefox both get hit pretty hard byt this stutter
<xixor> My solution for flash on linux has been to run a windows 7 VM in seamless mode
<john__> lol tbh i would've done the same without flashaid
<JMichaelX> john__: as you probably know, flash just sucks to begin with, and doubly so in linux.
<xixor> JMichaelX: Hm....... now I am trying to get the super+tab key to go back to change activitiy!
<JMichaelX> john__: which video driver do you use?
<JMichaelX> for me, flash performance has also been varying between flash plugin versions, and i believe between versions of KDE
<john__> well my laptop doesn't have discrete graphics, so i just got the stock intel hd3000 stuff
<JMichaelX> well, that should still do fine
<john__> the only thing thats getting me
<john__> is why rekonq handles everything ok
<john__> but not ff or chrome
<JMichaelX> i believe there is, or has been, some sort of KDE bug related to flash performance...
<john__> I guess i'll look around bugzilla to see if i can find it
<john__> do you remember any of the bug details?
<xixor> yo, I reassigned the SuperKey+Tab, so it no longer changes activities.  I'd like to reset the keyboard shortcut so Super+tab switches activity.  In Global keyboard shortcuts->KDE Acitivty Manager, there is no shortcut listed for switch activity.  Where do I set Plasma Desktop action Next Activity?
<JMichaelX> does bugs.kde.org no longer have a most hated bugs list?
<xixor> oops, meant that one for #kde
<john__> sorry i had to leave for a sec, just walked in
<john__> umm thanks for the info, JMichaelX
<goddard> when watching videos on youtube my videos get displayed on the desktop even though the window is mimized
<goddard> this is with firefox
<proxinix> how do I reinstall gtk-qt-curve please I only have raleigh and oxygen i uninstalled my qtcurve b/c it wasn't showing up whatever where do I get another one please?
<proxinix> got it sorry thanks - I had my repositories turned off
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mega0wn3r> sup
<Ceylon> I'm unable to use my (non-wifi) phone as a mobile broadband device because KDE keeps trying to access the camera. Any ideas?
<Ceylon> Seems to work fine with nm-applet, though, so it's not a hardware incompatibility.
<Ceylon> (the latter in Gnome)
<XVampireX> something just happened
<XVampireX> And it wasn't pretty
<Hounddog_> i am trying to install sun-java6-jdk as my netbeans is darn slow... but every package seems to be broken...
<atreliu> hy
<sinthetek> heya, i'm trying to figure out how to get my lock screen to work in kubuntu precise netbook
<jmut> hi
<jmut> with latest kubuntu distribution upgrade. My notifications no more show me progress when I am copying files with dolphin and I cannot tell if files are copied or not
<sinthetek> it seems to work fine if i manually run xscreensaver and xscreensaver-command...
<kaddi> is there a server that works for the upgrade
<kaddi> i've tried archive.ubuntu.com but that serves only with some 60kb/s and with that I'm never going to download those 2Gb of upgrades
<obelus> kaddi, have you tried your local country mirror?
<kaddi> yeah, that's what I was thinking of oding.. just thought I'd ask if you guy have another supersecret tip first :)
<obelus> No real supersecret tip, just pick the mirror closest to you and it should work pretty well
<obelus> I get somethingl ike 125KiB/s from archive.ubuntu.com, but I get 825-1800KiB/s from au.archive.ubuntu.com
<obelus> Depending on what else my network is doing
<kaddi> hehe, yeh, my network won't go that high, but I usually get 600KiB/s
<kaddi> testing atm and I'm getting betwen 300 and 600
<obelus> Well if you can get 600 from your local country mirror it's way better than 60
<kaddi> which is much better than what archive.ubuntu.com gave me
<obelus> Are you upgrading to 12.04?
<kaddi> yeah
<kaddi> yes
<obelus> :) enjoy
<kaddi> why? :p
<kaddi> is everything going to blow?:o
<obelus> I upgrade my server to 12.04 the other day. I like that I have the new veresion of everything
<obelus> No, no, I like 12.04
<kaddi> phew :p
<obelus> I don't like plasma-netbook, but i like most of it.
<obelus> Though tbh, I think the changes in Unity were more signifigant than KDE
<kaddi> ever since 2008 I've been a bit wary of upgrades
<obelus> I really like HUD
<kaddi> being an early adopter isn't always a good thing :p
<obelus> Not always, but I've had 12.04 installed on my laptop since just barely after 11.10 came out
<obelus> Nothing TOO major happened =p
<kaddi> yay
<obelus> No, seriously, you'll probably have no problems at all
<obelus> anyway, I'm off to have lasagne
<kaddi> i was happy when I could finally go back to normal releases and didn't have to run the alpha release just to keep it bootable
<kaddi> lol
<kaddi> ohhhhh
<kaddi> i'll join you, be over in a second :O
<obelus> Enjoy your precise pangolin
<kaddi> will do :)
<sinthetek> not seeing a service related to screensaver in my service manager... kscreensaver packages are installed...
<sinthetek> although xscreensaver-command works, the lock button and key-combo for screen locking don't work
<sinthetek> i guess i could manually get it working with laptop lid close by running a script...
<sinthetek> from power profiles
<alexei> hi
<Daiz_> Anyone here know how to get the Build-essential apt on kubuntu 12.04 without an internet connection? It doesn't seems to be on my livecd, or atleast moun won't find it.
<Trieste> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu 12.04, and when I log in, I get this bastard of an error: http://i.imgur.com/GP7Db.png (the whole message could never fit on my monitor, it's as long as the image, but only the part that was on my screen is visible) - any idea on how to fix this?
 * kaddi is going to trieste soon :p
<kaddi> have you tried clearing the package cashe and redownloading the flashplugin?
<kaddi> is flash working?
<Trieste> it is working, and I've tried reinstalling the package, though not removing the cache - how do I do that?
<kaddi> do you get an error message when you try to install it?
<Trieste> no, I don't, just this one on start-up
<kaddi> ok, can you try uninstalling it and see if the error message on reboot stops?
<kaddi> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<Trieste> alright, give me a second :)
<kaddi> sure
<Trieste> alright, rebooting, brb :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Trieste> well, it does actually
<Trieste> that's strange
<mehlo> hello
<Trieste> and of course, flash doesn't work now
<drostie> Any news yet on the future of Kubuntu and where it will be decided? Or a Newt Gingrich-y "I'd like to announce that I'm going to announce something later"...?
<mehlo> could someone pls help me with upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10? doing alternate upgrade which fails "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<mehlo> my 2nd upgrade starting to be the same nightmare the first one (10.10->11.04) was
<mehlo> pleeeeease
<kaddi> Trieste: sorry I got distracted
<kaddi> i think flashplayer-installer is a metapackage, that is nolonger used
<kaddi> you don't need it to install flash
<Trieste> nevertheless, the error didn't disappear and flash now doesn't work :\
<kaddi> at least I think
<kaddi> oh
<kaddi> i thought it had disappeared
<kaddi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/994584 there's a bug report for it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 994584 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Failure to download extra data files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kaddi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/977178
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 977178 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to 12.04, flash doesn't seem to be installed to Firefox even though the package is." [High,Fix released]
<kaddi> this one suggests sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<kaddi> which links back to this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/982684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982684 in sudo (Ubuntu Quantal) "sudo doesn't apply global environment settings from /etc/environment" [Medium,In progress]
<kaddi> trieste maybe try this solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11914451
<kaddi> sudo rm /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/data-downloads-failed
<kaddi> sudo rm /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/data-downloads-failed-permanently
<kaddi> rather than deleting them, I would rename them though
<obelus> Hey there. How did your update go, kaddi?
<kaddi> it's still on going :p
<kaddi> download finished now at least
<kaddi> lol
<kaddi> so we're in the configuring phase
<obelus> OH FUN. Some of your packages are already from precise then lol
<kaddi> ^^
<mehlo> at least you're having some progress
<kaddi> soon i will start getting weird error messages :p
<kaddi> that can be fixed by a simple reboot at the end of the upgrade, just as in windows \o/
<kaddi> ;)
<obelus> mehlo, have you tried downloading the alternate install CD for the distribution that you're upgrading too?
<mehlo> obelus: yeah, i'm trying that one, 11.10 alternate amd64
<obelus> I know this is probably a dumb question but just to be sure, you are currently running 11.04 amd64, right?
<mehlo> at first it stopped with "package 'skype' designated for removal, but is on removal blacklist"
<obelus> You possibly pinned it at some point
<mehlo> so i removed skype (i'll get it back later) and now i only have "Resolve generated breaks"
<kaddi> dpkg: warning: files list file for package `libasound2-plugins:i386' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<kaddi> is that something to worry about?
<obelus> Probably not, no. Not completely sure though
<obelus> is the upgrade currently doing anything, mehlo?
<mehlo> obelus: i do have 11.04 amd64, upgrading from 10.10 was a process not to be forgotten easily :-)
<kaddi> hehehe
<mehlo> obelus: no, failed while setting new st (feeds or so) and quit
<obelus> Strange, I've never had much trouble upgrading. Not that I've done it on Kubuntu, but it's still basically Ubuntu
<obelus> mehlo: try apt-get -f install
<mehlo> obelus: i had a nightmare doing alternate upgrade 10.10->11.04 it said you don't need an internet connection to upgrade but turned out you do need
<kaddi> it's kde 4.7 that is installed?
<BluesKaj> drostie, kubuntu support is now in the hands of Blue Systems who also hired one of the canonical devs to maintain and support it , afaik
<mehlo> obelus: will that try to download the whole distro?
<kaddi> who or what is Blue Systems?
<drostie> BluesKaj: thanks. are we giving up the name "kubuntu"?
<obelus> mehlo: That will try to fix any packages in a broken state
<mehlo> obelus: ok, trying
<BluesKaj> drostie, canonical still owns the "kubuntu" trademark , so the name will probly be changed some time down the roed , not exactly sure but that's what i heard
<drostie> kaddi: basically they are (apparently?) something like Canonical but they aren't selling merch yet. http://blue-systems.com/ says they've been helping out Netrunner and Mint KDE before now.
<BluesKaj> right
<kaddi> so kubuntu and ubuntu are splitting ways?
<mehlo> obelus: found some packages no longer required, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 1 not upgraded
<obelus> mehlo: try apt-get dist-upgrade to get that package upgraded. It's probably not causing problems but it won't hurt either
<BluesKaj> look that way, whether kubuntu as we know it will still use the ubuntu core is supposedly not in question , but i fear kubuntu may become just another debian based distro , when canonical decides to drop any vestiges of KDE in it's stable.
<kaddi> :/
<kaddi> what happens to the other spin offs: edubuntu, xubuntu, etc.. are they also on the line?
<Tm_T> that's BluesKaj's view on this only
<BluesKaj> that's my fear ..I haven't anyone else say that
<Tm_T> kaddi: no, I don't see anything changing from canonical's or ubuntu's side
<BluesKaj> heard
<mehlo> obelus: that one not upgraded seems to be kdevelop, i'll try to remove it
<Tm_T> kaddi: so Kubuntu is what it is now, an official Ubuntu flavour
<kaddi> i'm gonna have to abort the upgrade. My konversation has changed and looks completely different now :o
<kaddi> i can't have that :p
<Tm_T> kaddi: huh?
<kaddi> Tm_T so what do you say will happen to kubuntu in the next few years?
<BluesKaj> kaddi, what /
<kaddi> that wasn't supposed to go here, sorry
<obelus> Kaddi: Did it change while it's running? I'd guess it's probably not permanent. Also, please don't abort an upgrade while it's configuring packages.
<mehlo> obelus: got somewhere! thanks a lot :-)
<obelus> mehlo: It's going further now? Awesome
<kaddi> i was joking around with someone that change on PC always scares me, and was using that change as an examlpe
<kaddi> and yes, it changed from black with a white loudspeaker to a clear grey with a dark grey loud speaker
<Tm_T> kaddi: what we (Kubuntu) decide to happen, most likely nothing major towards Ubuntu or Canonical
<obelus> Also, while I'm here, anyone know how to sort a list of IP addresses numerically? neither sort -n or sort -d are working
<mehlo> obelus: yeah i got to "Do you want to start upgrade" so i'll try and see. thanks a lot for now
<obelus> Actually, strike that, I was reading it wrong, was a difference earlier in the number
<kaddi> :)
<mehlo> alternate cdrom upgrade still fetching 1000 files from the internet, arrrrgh... 2 more hours, my baby won't sleep that long :-(
<obelus> mehlo, packages that  you've installed that aren't on the CD need to be fetched from the internet, also I believe if you don't have the internet on it will use the CD for everything possible, rather than fetching the latest version. Haven't used alternate upgrade in a while though. My last install was with debootstrap lol
<mehlo> obelus: i specifically said i don't want the latest version from the internet (umts signal isn't that great in this middle of nowhere). shame on me, do i really need all those things installed? :-)
<obelus> So I've got a list of about 12 IPs that my school uses lol.
<kaddi> can i ask you how long the upgrade took for you?
<kaddi> i feel the installing is taking unusually long this time
<obelus> Also, mehlo, not sure the, except to say that any packages that AREN'T on the CD will likely need to be downloaded, and anything they depend on will also probably be updated, etc etc.
<obelus> kaddi, it takes a long time to configure all those packages
<obelus> kaddi: mine took a long time running in debootstrap, but I'm not sure how long, I did other things while I waited. It'd likely be longer than your upgrade though. Debootstrap only installs a bare minimal system so even when it was done I had to install a tonne of packages
<mehlo> obelus: yeah, that's what i've been pointing at with why do i always install something :-)
<kaddi> it's been over an hour now, that's why I was asking.. last upgrades were done more quickly
<obelus> kaddi: is it still configuring packages? And still moving, not stuck on one?
<kaddi> yeah, it's still moving which is why i'mnot overly ocncerned
<kaddi> but it sure is taking it's long time.. i'm starting to wonderi fit's caught in a loop somewhere
<obelus> kaddi: Unless it stops on a trivial package for a long time, I'd say it's fine
<obelus> Remember, there are an awful lot of packages to configure
<kaddi> yeah, true
<mehlo> not frightened as long as it's mimicking work?
<obelus> Just let it do its thing, I've never seen apt get stuck in a loop where it continues to look like its working on new packages but is repeating
<kaddi> exactly, mehlo :D
<mehlo> kaddi: that works on my boss at times as well :-)
<kaddi> i was about to say that it seems to work for me, so it should be working for my PC too :p
<mehlo> :-D
<mehlo> 21 days 14 hours remaing. this should make it to a hall of fame or something :-)
<kaddi> lol
<kaddi> and i was complaining about 6h earlier
<BluesKaj> mehlo, on dialup ?
<mehlo> :-) downloading speed 404 bytes/s. luckily for a few seconds only. strange how a single coca cola glass mug can create such interference
<XVampireX> folks, here's a good question
<XVampireX> I need a plugin to watch http://internet-tv.appspot.com/
<XVampireX> back on ubuntu it was done by the player... uhm whatever it was >_<
<mehlo> BluesKaj: i have that feeling at times :-) umts, hsdpa, lots of lags
<kaddi> aren't those just youtube vides?
<mehlo> BluesKaj: also, unusually windy today
<XVampireX> kaddi: No
<XVampireX> it uses the x-ms-wmp
<XVampireX> kaffeine maybe eh
<kaddi> vlc should be able to play whatever it is :P
<XVampireX> Well I've got vlc 2 installed
<XVampireX> I think
<XVampireX> Yeah
<XVampireX> not sure it has a plugin though
<sobczyk> hi, does the opensource radeon driver has power saving features?
<kaddi> bbiab
<sobczyk> I'm running kde 12.04 and my card in laptop generates lots of heat
<XVampireX> kaddi: strange :P
<BluesKaj> XVampireX, some of those channels use flash and other don't , whatever they are
<mehlo> ok, have other things to attend to, thanks and have a nice day everyone
<adarshajoisa> any good swf players for my kubunut 12.04?
<adarshajoisa> *kubuntu
<kaddi> i finished installing :D
<kaddi> the icons have all changed to be grey so as to have a more homogenous system tray i guess
<kaddi> well all except kopete apparently :P
<GH0> I am have recently been having some issues when trying to connect to samba shares in kde. I tend to get Timeout on workgroup, when trying to lookup new servers in the workgroup.
<GH0> If I use smbclient I can connect and see what shares are listed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/985684/ but if I use dolphin, I am unable to connect to it.
<BluesKaj> GH0, I assume they are "windows" shares since you're using samba, also have you used the "Add Network Folder" option to connect to the shares ?
<BluesKaj> GH0, connecting to android would be best with secure shell (ssh) option rather than samba or smb
<GH0> No these are samba shares using the Android Samba App. I have not used the Add Network Folder
<BluesKaj> odd tho that android is a linux OS that you would use an app meant for connectiong to windows shares
<GH0> The app is meant to give android the ability to host shares using samba implementing it into android.
<GH0> It doesn't do it natively, you have to have root and that application to serve shares.
<BluesKaj> GH0, yes , but can't you use secure shell method to access those shares ..I'm sure samba android is meant to host shares that windows pcs can access, not linux.
<qbit> in lieue of any other auth configs set up, one might use smbpasswd to add user accounts/passwords to samba, then in kde you would config the same user/password combo in systemsettings
<qbit> I usually have better luck with the smb:// kio in dolphin rather than browsing networrk:// or other such
<BluesKaj> qbit, perhaps you should use his nick.
<qbit> oh - OK
<qbit> didn't think of it when I typed
<qbit> but you're right
<BluesKaj> qbit, I still think android samba is for access from a windows pc and ssh would be a better way '
<BluesKaj> using the add network folder method
<qbit> BluesKaj: I agree, and I've never done smb sharing from Android either, only have experience with servers
<BluesKaj> I think alot of ppl with andoids don'y realize it's alinux OS
<BluesKaj> made more complicated in the presence of windows
<andrey_> how to install numpy for python3.2? Kubuntu   can u helped me?
<BluesKaj> andrey_, python3-numpy ? if so just use your packagaemanager or ,open a terminal , sudo apt-get install python3-numpy
<andrey_> no search
<andrey_> *finds no
<andrey_> In this and the problem .. I need to put numpy, scipy and pyRO
<qbit> on my 12.04 here Muon shows my default installed Python to be 2.7, although it shows Python3 amd python3-numpy as available
<andrey_> my  11.04
<BluesKaj> andrey_, what do you mean no search ?
<andrey_> python3-numpy , python3-scipy
<qbit> andrey_: don't know if python3 is avaliable for 11.04 or not - stopped using 11.04 like a year ago
<andrey_> how do you know the version of Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> andrey_, lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> !ua | andrey_
<andrey_> Description:    Ubuntu 11.10
<andrey_> Release:        11.10
<andrey_> Codename:       oneiric
<andrey_> how to upgrade to 12,04?
<andrey_> or at least one muon to 12. 04 upgrade?
<qbit> these are what is available for Natty: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+search?text=python3
<BluesKaj> andrey , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then , sudo do-release-upgrade
<qbit> andrey_: and while there is a numpy for the old Python there is no numpy3 packages for the python3 in Natty, so if you can possibly get your system upgraded to 12.04 you'll get what you want
<andrey_> ok
<andrey_> so everyone understands this, and how to install pyRO
<andrey_> for python 3/2
<andrey_> 3.2* pyRo
<PJK> Hey guys, anyone running the Kubuntu 12.10 Daily Build yet?
<sky100> i want to install kubuntu alongwith xp .. can any 1 help me pls
<ikonia> PJK: why ?
<ikonia> sky100: sure
<Resistance> sky100:  install XP first, giving it half the drive to use
<Resistance> sky100:  secondly install ubuntu alongisde that
<Resistance> sky100:  you might need to do some nifty partitioning work first, but installing XP first, then installing Ubuntu alongisde that is the generally accepted recommended method
<sky100> i have 160 gb HDD with 3 paritions
<sky100> ok  Resistance
<Resistance> sky100:  wait a sec
<Resistance> sky100:  what's on those partitions already, because installing *might* purge them
<sky100> just a min Resistance
<sky100> yep i know it might be somewhat tricky to get partitioned
<PJK> ikonia: Well, because I'm having an annoying issue (screen flickering) with the 3.2 Kernel. I just tried the 12.10 Daily Build from a USB drive and the issue seems to no longer exist, so I want to switch to 12.10. I understand it's in Alpha stages right now, which is why I wanted to get some feedback. My issue thread is here: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58588-Annoying-Screen-Flickering-with-Intel-GM45-Chipset
<sky100> i have 40 Gb as C , D=29Gb with 7 gb free, I=47Gb =free 47 gb , & 32 Gb is unallocated
<sky100> Resistance,
<Resistance> sky100:  do you already have WinXP isntalled?
<sky100> yes
<Resistance> ah, then just download the Kubuntu installer image, burn that to a CD (or install to a USB using unetbootin)
<Resistance> then tell Kubuntu to use the 32GB unallocated space
<Resistance> ahm...
<Resistance> one small problem, though...
<Resistance> you will have to do some advanced formatting to get swap space if you want it
<Resistance> what's the RAM on your system?
<sky100> its 1.25 GB
<ikonia> PJK: it's not in alpha stages
<ikonia> it's way before that
<Darkwing> bug: 998630
<Darkwing> Not here either?
<PJK> ikonia: Is there any way to use an older or newer kernel in Kubuntu 12.04?
<Resistance> LP Bug 998630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998630 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "plasma netbook shell crashes on kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998630
<PJK> Currently, my 12.04 installation is using "Linux 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:22 UTC 2012"
<Resistance> Darkwing:  just say Bug and the number, it'll give you the bug info ;P
<Resistance> LP bug for Launchpad, Debian bug for debian, etc.
<Darkwing> Yeah, figured that out Resistance thanks.
<Darkwing> as long as there is no :
<Resistance> mhm
<yofel> PJK: you can select kernels from the grub menu, hold left shift pressed on boot to get there
<_Richter_> hy guys
<GH0> Are there any guides on how to use Ubuntu as a PXE Server?
<Resistance> !pxe | GH0
<Resistance> bleh
<Resistance> there should be a factoid on this!  !!!
<GH0> Resistance, assuming that this should do fairly well? http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<Resistance> GH0:  i wouldnt use that
<Resistance> since its for 6.10
<Resistance> not a recent release :P
<GH0> Yeah, searching through several things, I don't see anything for 10.+
<Resistance> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Desktop/PXE
<Resistance> this one's for server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Resistance> i know PXE works for servers
<Resistance> i dont know if it works for Desktops
<M4usr> yello?
<Resistance> hiya, M4usr
<GH0> Resistance, well, I am trying to find something similar to Windows Deployment services. As of right now, I am limited to only Windows Images, however, having messed with Ghost and Acronis for a full day to try to get it to recognize network drivers, I have given up and would prefer to try Clonezilla over a PXE network.
<GH0> Downside to that is that it doesn't support wim images, and Server 2008 R2 doesn't support RIS.
<Resistance> GH0:  wait, you want this for... windows images?
<GH0> I want this to be able to install Operating Systems, and use LiveCD's over the network.
<||arifaX> GH0: ..over the network means you will always depend on the network drivers. There are some good 3COM drivers that nearly work for all PXE enabled network cards, but after booting from network the booted OS needs its own drivers which you already found out is a hassle!
<GH0> Well, thats the thing. When I was messing with the Ghost Solutions Suite, it has a pre-configured driver package that does have 3com drivers in them. Even then, my NIC was still not getting an IP address to connect with. Which is why I tried implementing my own, which ended up in a bigger hassle, so I am trying tof ind the best way to configure some form of bootable media to boot over the network into Ghost/Acronis/Clonezilla or somethi
<GH0> ng that will let me copy or backup the drive over a network.
<joey_> i installed 11.10 on my friends computer, and it worked nicely, but he saw my 12.04, and wanted it instead(i had to get the 386 version), so I installed it over his 11.10(separate / and /home). however, the package management wont allow me to even load it, coming up with the error of "The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be
<joey_> broken" with a details of
<joey_> "Encountered a section with no Package: header" any ideas?
<BluesKaj> joey_, open the sources.list , and check that it has deb enties
<BluesKaj> entries
<Wizard> Hi.
<ikonia> PJK: why do you want to use a different kernel ?
<PJK> ikonia: screen flickering issue
<PJK> with current kernel
<ikonia> how do you know it's kernel related ?
<PJK> Man I don't fuckin get this
<PJK> I just installed 3.3.4 Kernel in 12.04
<ikonia> PJK: no need for the language
<ikonia> PJK: if you can't communicated without swearing - don't try
<PJK> sorry just super pissed
<ikonia> PJK: again, no need for the language
<ikonia> PJK: why are you messing with the kernel ?
<PJK> If you can't spell why do you try
<PJK> Sorry
<PJK> Like I said, I'm pissed.
<PJK> Really dude?
<ikonia> PJK: yes.
<PJK> Why? Because I said you can't spell?
<BluesKaj> PJ expressing you frustration and anger , isn't going to help , ahve you mage sure you're using the right graphics driver
<ikonia> BluesKaj: yes, I suspect it ws more related to the nvidia component than the kernel,
<ikonia> hence why I was querying on the kernel
<BluesKaj> my spelling isn't good either , but I think you got the meaning
<ikonia> BluesKaj: simple typo......I think it was a clear message
<BluesKaj> that wasn't relly necessary ikonia , I've seen worse behaviour handled and the problem eventually solved here
<ikonia> BluesKaj: thanks for your opinion
<BluesKaj> ikonia, you're welcome  :)
<BluesKaj> ikonia, btw , i think grub migrated or was moved to the 2nd drive , after I installed 12.10 on it , but it still lists the main drive as 'sda' in grub , altho the second drive is listed as the first choice in the menu
<ikonia> is it possible grub has always been on that drive and it is (at a bios level) actually /dev/sda ?
<BluesKaj> no
<ikonia> I wonder what's happened there then
<BluesKaj> I just installed that drive in the pc  last week , then put kubuntu 12.10 on it
<ikonia> do you have a devices.list (not sure of grub2 still uses that)
<ikonia> it should be in /boot if it's there
<BluesKaj> http://paste.kde.org/477284/
<ikonia> BluesKaj: interesting, why does it take the id /dev/sdg
<BluesKaj> ikonia, good question  ..have no clue
<BluesKaj> maybe due to the other devices like usb and firewire are assigned the other letters between b and f
<PJK> <ikonia> PJK: why are you messing with the kernel ?
<PJK> <ikonia> I'm not interested in reading your thread
<ikonia> BluesKaj: yeah, I guess that's reasonable
<PJK> Which one is it?
<ikonia> PJK: I asked you why you are messing with your kernel - I want an answer, not a massive thread.
<ikonia> PJK: and you didn't say that thread contained any relevence just explained why you where angry
<ikonia> to which I'm not interested in why you are angry, I'm interested in inforamtion that may help get you a resolution
<PJK> ikonia: You could've just read the title which says "Annoying Screen Flickering with Intel GM45 Chipset"
<PJK> But anyway
<PJK> Yeah, screen flickering
<ikonia> I'm not interested in reading a thread
<ikonia> and I know you've got screen flickering
<PJK> Right
<PJK> So that's exactly why I'm trying a newer kernel version.
<BluesKaj> PJK, laptop?
<PJK> Yes.
<ikonia> why are you messing with the kernel
<ikonia> what makes you think it's a kernel problem
<BluesKaj>  ikonia , i think this is why PJK thinks it's the kernel ,  http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58548-Screen-freezes-on-Kubuntu-12-04/page2
<BluesKaj> scroll down to Mr Bumpy
<ikonia> but didn't PJK say he had nvidia ?
<qbit> I don't run Intel video, but from what little I've read it's Intel driver problem. Updating a kernel is going to require the video drivers recompiled against the newer kernel sources
<qbit> and the newest Intel driver code is still in repos and the only way you're going to get it is to pull it from git and build it yourself
<qbit> so even if the drm2 stuff is going into kernel 3.4 that newer intel video driver code plus probably Mesa will need to be pulled from it's git repo and built manually to match the 3.4 kernel
 * BluesKaj quotes from PJK post ," Annoying Screen Flickering with Intel GM45 Chipset"
<qbit> in other words just installing a 3.4 kernel without  changing the video drivers to match is just a recipe for disaster
<BluesKaj> anyway .. I have get the BBQ on ...Mother's Day here , and all that ...BBL
<BluesKaj> have to
<qbit> defintiely  :-)
<PJK> well I deleted all VESA driver files
<PJK> according to SteveRiley's instructions in the thread
<PJK> plus Im using Xedgers repo
<PJK> anyway, i gotta run, thanks for the info guys, Ill be back in like hour and a half or so
<jaysonr> set /theme greenbox
<simplew> im running 64bits, and i have libkactivities6 installed, how do i now install libkactivities6 32bits?
<PJK> Hey qbit, are you still around?
<Jhonny> jon
#kubuntu 2013-05-06
<l_r> hm
<l_r> i got an exception
<lee_> How to give write permission to QtCreator?  I tried sudo chmod a+rw qtversion.xml doesn't work though
<dundee> Hi, Anyone knows how to debug dolphin?
<dundee> Does Dolphin have a log file?
<hum4n1c1d3> hello
<hum4n1c1d3> Need for speed will install correctly and start up, but after the player selection screen it will crash to desktop and won't change screen resolution back to what it previously was. I'm Using KUbuntu 13.04. I'm using ATI 6970 and I tried with native and propietary drivers. Any ideas on how to get it to work are much appreciated.
<msx> hum4n1c1d3: mmm, seems a video module problem to me
<msx> did you tried using catalyst?
<hum4n1c1d3> msx: yes, indeed but is worst
<hum4n1c1d3> when I reboot using the native drivers, everything back to normal
<hum4n1c1d3> when I reboot using privative drivers, the desktop resolution stays like the game resolution
<hum4n1c1d3> (648*420, I guess)
<msx> hum4n1c1d3: i'm at a text console now, give me a few minutes i end upgrading kde so i can launch the browser and check for the ubuntu forum post that gives exact directions on how to install privative ati's module
<hum4n1c1d3> ok thanks. I appreciate that.
<msx> hum4n1c1d3: just a few minutes :)
<hum4n1c1d3> no problem, dude
<msx> hum4n1c1d3: here you are, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450 and this http://askubuntu.com/questions/91999/powerxpress-error-with-driver-catalyst-how-can-i-fix-it
<msx> HTH
<hum4n1c1d3> msx: look
<hum4n1c1d3> I found a post that explains how to repair my issue
<hum4n1c1d3> install "Allegro"
<hum4n1c1d3> http://www.headoverheels2.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=173&start=15
<msx> hum4n1c1d3: awesome, will check it, tnx 4 share
<hum4n1c1d3> I think it doesn't work
<hum4n1c1d3> this tutorial is very old
<msx> hum4n1c1d3: i'm sorry i can't help you further, i don't use kubuntu neither ubuntu so i'm unable to try and reproduce your issue
<hum4n1c1d3> :(
<hum4n1c1d3> I've got it
<hum4n1c1d3> and i'm building allegro now
<hum4n1c1d3> :D
<myersg> hey I need help
<myersg> I am haveing a probelem
<myersg> problem with
<myersg> the kde apps connecting to the internet
<myersg> my computer is connected, and works,
<myersg> with firefox and such
<myersg> but
<myersg> if i try and install another lang, it gets stuck at 3%
<myersg> and Reqong is the same way
<myersg> will not long a webpage
<myersg> load*
<audio> o.O
<audio> is there a way to remove the black background thats usually transparent for conky in kubu?
<hum4n1c1d3> msx: it works!!!
<hum4n1c1d3> it was so easy!!!
<hum4n1c1d3> just open the konsole and do: "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --dpi 96 --s 1920x1080"
<msx> hum4n1c1d3: cOOL!
<valorie> hum4n1c1d3: think about blogging about your experience
<msx> totally, was about to say the same
<valorie> I'll bet others are in the same boat as you are
<valorie> and would love to find out how to easily solve the problem
<msx> me too
<valorie> or at least write to the forum about it
<hum4n1c1d3> msx: yes, but I want to include this line on the shortcuts script
<msx> hum4n1c1d3: don't forget to add descriptive text to your blog or forum post so we are able to find it ;)
<msx> hum4n1c1d3: *a descriptive title, i mean - sorry for my english, i know it sucks
<hum4n1c1d3> msx: me blogging, right... and my mother is a Formula1 driver.
<hum4n1c1d3> -.-
<valorie> the forums are easy to use
<valorie> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
 * valorie blogs as linux grandma
<valorie> if I forget how to do something, at least I can search my own blog
<hum4n1c1d3> I see, you want me to participate at the community
<msx> hehe
<valorie> you already are
<valorie> :-)
<hum4n1c1d3> yay
<valorie> too late to escape!
<hum4n1c1d3> xD
<hum4n1c1d3> now I need some support here
<hum4n1c1d3> the problem is solved but not entirely
<hum4n1c1d3> now comes the easy part, wich I don't know to do :$
<msx> valorie: xD
<msx> shoot!
<hum4n1c1d3> add this line to the script :$
<audio> talking to me?
<msx> audio: not likely :)
<audio> ikr xD
<audio> msx you happen to know a bit about conky?
<msx> audio: little indeed but shoot anyways
<audio> msx eh just kinda stuck with the black background around it.. can't seem to figure it out
<msx> audio: ha, the infamous conky+kde incompatibility
<audio> yesh xD
<msx> to be honest i don't use conky anymore since i use kde and that's been a good 3 years now
<audio> i'm guessing it's to do with kde having all the diff backgrounds n such, so i guess it doesn't write the background you pick to root
<msx> did you check superkaramba? may be it can do it for you
<audio> ya never liked superkar
<msx> audio: yes, may be
<audio> quite ugly imo xD
<valorie> Online Program compiler and executer
<valorie> Dipika
<valorie> Short description: This is an outstanding application which is helps to teacher and students powerfully with it's performance.In this application teachers can register students' roll no and give them password to access their account,using that account students can submit their practical assignment to teacher,and teacher can simply click on button named compile program,and application work stars,it'll compile whole program and execute error,if any.
<msx> well, certainly it won't let you configure it at the point conky lets
<FloodBotK1> valorie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> If not than shows the output in browser.
<valorie> shoot
<valorie> http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<audio> thx val i;m already thar xD
<audio> tried #conky aswell but their all asleep xD
<msx> lol
<audio> tryin to get lucky with a user
<audio> more or less the sites help says to d/l a few other progs to fix it
<audio> pft
<audio> delete shal work for now xD
<valorie> I've never used it, so was curious as to what it is
<audio> its usually pretty nice
<myersg> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?62658-Internet-works-with-firefox-terminal-but-not-KDE-applets-or-such&p=327770#post327770
<smartboyhw> valorie: Heh even you get quieted
<audio> you can do same with notepad.. just displays certain things on your desktop instead of in a window
<valorie> I have to say I rarely use the desktop for anything beyond displaying astropix
<audio> heh, first time trying kde on ubu so i'm just playin and tweakin things
<audio> trying to see what i can break ;x
<valorie> so you installed ubuntu, then kubuntu-desktop on top?
<valorie> I always just install kubuntu
<audio> i have that way on 1 partition
<valorie> or upgrade
<audio> but im just on kubuntu atm
<audio> so far i'm liking kubu better though
<audio> faster i think
<valorie> sure, there isn't all that gtk-based stuff installed
<audio> mhm
<audio> did they change the apt search option
<audio> use to be able to apt-get search or even apt search but not working now
<audio> ew they did, its now apt-cache search
<valorie> basically, the best distro is the one that meets your needs
<valorie> the nice thing about apt-cache search is that sudo isn't needed
<valorie> short and sweet
<audio> mhm agreed
<audio> kde's a lil diff though, with ubu being gnome based
<audio> kinda funny though, the things that are diff are usually just a different word or lil things like that lol
<valorie> well, ubu used to be gnome
<valorie> now there is lots of gnome with unity on top
<valorie> underneath, it's all ubuntu
<valorie> no matter which flavor you prefer
<audio> yeah
<valorie> and ubuntu is debian with special sauce
<valorie> so rather than gnome-based, i would say ubuntu is debian-based
<audio> ya lol. special xD
<Guest6403> hello everyone!
<audio> can you switch between kdm and lightdm
<sebastian_> hi, I'm having problems updating to 13.04: sudo do-release-upgrade says: "No new release found". lsb_release -r says: "Release: 12.10".
<sebastian_> and do-release-upgrade just crashed
<georgelappies> hi all, how do enable semetic desktop in Kubuntu 13.04? Everytime I want to send an email with kmail I got a message that it is not enabled, but when I go to file indexer it shows it is enabled???
<smartboyhw_> sebastian_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/279620/how-do-i-upgrade-from-12-10-to-13-04
<sebastian_> here is the apport report of my crash dump: http://bpaste.net/show/dO3SPc1QfRPO1gFSyCdo/
<smartboyhw_> sebastian_: Hmm strange things with your http
<sebastian_> smartboyhw_: yep
<smartboyhw_> sebastian_: Are all your packages up-to-date?
<sebastian_> yep
<smartboyhw_> sebastian_: Meh that's weird
<sebastian_> smartboyhw_: indeed. last week, I already asked here.
<sebastian_> smartboyhw_: someone told me to install update-manager.
<smartboyhw_> sebastian_: Did you set any proxies?
<smartboyhw_> HTTP Proxies I mean
<sebastian_> smartboyhw_: sometimes I have to use a proxy. but not at the moment
<sebastian_> smartboyhw_: so there may be some fragments of proxy settings left somewhere, but updating packages works fine
<smartboyhw_> sebastian_: Speaking about update-manager, is /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades having Prompt=normal ?
<sebastian_> smartboyhw_: yes
<smartboyhw_> sebastian_: Thatk
<smartboyhw_> I don't know then
<smartboyhw_> Clear all your proxy settings
<sebastian_> I coudn't find any in /etc
<smartboyhw_> sebastian_: Hmm, then I seriously don't knoe
<sebastian_> smartboyhw_: seems like I found the proxy
<smartboyhw_> sebastian_: Cheers
<sebastian_> smartboyhw_: synaptic is using an extra set of proxy settings.
<sebastian_> and do-release-update is using synaptic network settings
<smartboyhw_> sebastian_: Oh
<sebastian_> and synaptic is not using the system proxy, so I had to manually add it here
<georgelappies> solved the nepomuk issue by searching for 'nepomuk' below ~/.kde and deleting everything it found. After a restart, nepomuk is running again...
<deeds> #
<deeds> www.
<deeds> fuck off
<suy> Hi. I'm having a problem compiling qt creator from source. It seems QtWebkit is not properly detected. I have libqtwebkit-dev and of course libqt4-dev, and company. I might be that some packages come from kubuntu, and some from ubuntu?
<huss> hey, are the proprietary nvidia drivers working with Kubuntu 13.04 for the most part?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<aaa> hh
<n8w> hey guys
<n8w> how do i change the lock screen picture in 13.04?
<supermagnum357_> Hi, i think i have discovered a bug. When i try to set clock applet to automatic adjust itself using a NTP server a error message pops up stating that the NTP server is unreachable. This is fale, because i can ping the server from the command line.
<supermagnum357_> false*
<supermagnum357_> "Cannot connect to europe.pool.ntp.org "  .
<BluesKaj> supermagnum357_, make sure you have your oen timezone set in the settings options , uncheck the UTC setting
<BluesKaj> own
<supermagnum357_> The time zone is correct, there is no UTC setting to unset.
<supermagnum357_> uh, i found it..
<supermagnum357_> Nope, still the same error message.
<BluesKaj> supermagnum357_, try the time&date manually without the automatic setting
<supermagnum357_> That works.
<BluesKaj> I had trouble witht he time servers so I just dropped them
<supermagnum357_> There is the automatic setting that does not work, it cannot reach the ntp server. It's likely that it is a bug since it worked in quantal.
<n8w> i have got a weird problem with my sound card...all system sounds work, but there is no sound if the source comes from a web browser
<BluesKaj> n8w, make sure you have pulseaudio installed
<n8w> BluesKaj, i do have that...
<n8w> BluesKaj, amarok,works,system sounds work...all except for a browser(tried chrome and ff)
<BluesKaj> ok n8w , also check for flashplayerplugin for your browsers
<n8w> BluesKaj, already done that
<n8w> BluesKaj, im tryinb to debug with pavucontrol...i can see that there is smth comin out, but i cant hear anythin
<BluesKaj> ok set your outputs with pavucontrol ,. but also check in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins for flashplugin-alternative.so that's the link alsa uses for webaudio in flash like youtube etc
<n8w> BluesKaj, got it...pavucontrol ftw
<n8w> BluesKaj, it seems that chrome plugin doesnt work well with my sound card
<n8w> BluesKaj, i have used pavucontrol to configure it for ff and it works ok...
<BluesKaj> n8w, yes I've heard others complain about the same issue
<n8w> BluesKaj, thx for the input..
<ginpb> hi
<BluesKaj> n8w, I just switched to Opera from FF , faster than FF and more legible than chromium
<BluesKaj> on this large monitor
<ginpb> someone have used the kiosk features of kde?
<BluesKaj> ginpb, not me
<n8w> BluesKaj, i prefer ff, but chrome is not bad either...at least on Windows:)
<ginpb> i'm trying but it doesn't work so far, and the info about kiosk on kde4 is very little
<smartboyhw_> BluesKaj: I boo Opera since it isn't open-source
<jtate> I upgraded to Raring last week, but my kde theme is messed up, especially my panel theme: http://picpaste.com/panel_messed_up.png
<jtate> Any ideas on how to fix it?
<n8w> is it possible that the task scheduler is missing in 13.04?
<n8w> cant find it anywhere...
<georgelappies> Guys, how would I install Qt4's qmake on 13.04?
<suy> georgelappies: what's the problem? the package name?
<georgelappies> suy: I want to use QtCreator with Qt4.8 snd not Qt5
<suy> georgelappies: so? what's the problem?
<georgelappies> the default version of Qt in 13.04 is Qt5. I actually solved the issue now, there is a small package in muon when you search for qmake that allows you to change the default Qt used
<georgelappies> just wish that I can get the QtCreator used in 12.10 and proir that was compiled with Qt4 as well...
<suy> yes, there is a package that says which is the default, but you should configure creator to use the right kit, not "the default of the system", in my opinion
<georgelappies> Cause the creator in 13.04 used in 13.04 was compiled against Qt5 and as such is not yet integrated into oxygen theme for KDE
<georgelappies> suy: is there a way to choose the creator compiled with 4?
<suy> georgelappies: not that I know, no
<suy> I doubt there are two versions
<georgelappies> suy: I downloaded the Creator from qt-project but it has the issue that it still doesn't know how to render the 'Ubuntu' font so the font in that one looks bold.
<BoneCrusher> I just installed 13.04 64bit on my laptop. I cannot read my sd card in my card reader. I tried 3 different cards that I know work. Any ideas how to fix this?
<georgelappies> so, I changed my font to 'Droid Sans' for now - next best to the Ubuntu font ;)
<scholar> does the driver for the sd card load properly?
<nymphetam> hay. any1 have link to download w7 64bit?
<BluesKaj> nymphetam, ask in ##windows
<nymphetam> thx
<Artakha> heh
<BoneCrusher> scholar: that's what I don't know
<genii-around> BoneCrusher: Is the card reader integrated or an external USB one?
<BoneCrusher> genii-around: intergrated, I took the card out, and put it back in and it worked. but it's a coin toss whether or not it's going to work
<scholar> BoneCrusher: what does lspci show?
<BoneCrusher> scholar: RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01
<genii-around> What vendor:device code does it show if you use lspci -nn
<BoneCrusher> genii-around: Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader [10ec:5209] (rev 01)
<genii-around> The 10ec:5209 part is what we want there :)
<BoneCrusher> genii-around: Thanks
<ginpb> someone have used the kiosk features on kde4?
<genii-around> Weird. A few bug reports with this vendor:device but not relating to the card reader but to wifi. Maybe it's some integrated controller with multiple devices.
<BoneCrusher> genii-around: I think I found it. I added tifm_sd to the end of /etc/modules. I'm going to reboot and see if it works
<nymphetam> hey. i have little problem.. my bluetooth sometimes doesnt work.. last time everything was ok, and now again cant find my mouse... any advice?
<ppcblaster> I need help with driver install
<BluesKaj> ppcblaster, for?
<ppcblaster> is http://paste.kde.org correct for this channel?
<BluesKaj> i see you're crossposting in #ubuntu aswell, stick to one support chat please.
<BluesKaj> ppcblaster,^
<genii-around> ppcblaster: We don't care what pastebin you use
<lollllloollll> http://twixzo.de/profil.php?id=30468   <--- help me with 1500 - 3000 clicks^^
<reindeer> sup Walex
<lordievader> Good evening.
<tyrog> Hello everyone. Is it possible to use the Ubuntu LTS enablement stack in Kubuntu 12.04.2? thanks
<lordievader> tyrog: What do you mean with the LTS enablement stack?
<tyrog> lordievader: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lordievader> tyrog: Thank you.I think it is possible to enable the stack. But don't take my word for it. The guys over at #kubuntu-devel probably know the answer to your question.
<tyrog> lordievader: thanks
<sda> hi all, i'm trying to understand "services" inside kubuntu. I cannot understand why if i run "service --list-all" some services are not reconized as running, but if I run "service libvirt-bin status" it does. Thanks!
<goldfax> ll
#kubuntu 2013-05-07
<Scunizi> I just updated to the latest desktop on 12.04 using the kde PPA and discovered a weird anomoly in the task bar.. The Wacom widget is well.... a pic is worth a thousand words. See http://min.us/lDDvEyENVInfz  ... how do I fix this?
<Scunizi> It looks like 2 icons and also spells out Wacom Graphire 4 4x5.. the text of the icon goes over the nic, info, desktop trash and clock.
<audio> can someone help me out with this command "kdesu kate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common" what's missing o.O
<audio> never used kate, use to gksudo gedit
<ahoneybun> hey audio
<audio> blah, after installing nvidia drivers, which seemed like it installed fine, i rebooted and ran nvidia-settigns. looked thru tabs and everything looked good. but then i lost window title bars on all aps
<audio> heller
<ahoneybun> so what were you trying to do?
<audio> get my window bars back
<audio> cant move any windows or anything
<ahoneybun> problems with the drivers?
<audio> other than that it hasnt crashed yet
<audio> says their active, seems to be workin fine
<audio> reso is fine, dual monitors run ok
<audio> just no window title bars
<audio> just menus and docked windows
<ahoneybun> that would be kwin
<audio> how do i fix her grumpy arse xD
<ahoneybun> not sure tbh
<audio> heh
<audio> hm
<audio> how would i go about changing from lighdm to kdm ?
<audio> konsole
<ahoneybun> install kdm and in konsole
<ahoneybun> sudo apt-get install kdm
<ahoneybun> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<audio> hm, its saying it;s gonna install mesa drivers aswell
<audio> that's prolly a bad idear xD
<ahoneybun> well thats the general drivers I believe
<ahoneybun> but If you not sure don't do it lol
<audio> ya
<audio> this is the farthest i've gotten with these damn drivers LOL
<audio> aactually booted ..
<ahoneybun> oh nice
<soliver_> moin
<kaffeebohne> Hi, i just installed kubuntu 13.04 and have no sleep option, only hibernation. :( How can i enable sleep in the options and shutdown menu? (I am on a laptop, so a working sleep would be nice)
<allen> userabuser
<valorie> kaffeebohne: odd; I have sleep only, no hibernation
<valorie> this was a clean install of 13.04
<kaffeebohne> mine too :/
<valorie> 32-bit
<kaffeebohne> 64 here
<valorie> interesting; I have a 64 bit box as well, I'll start it up
<valorie> however, it is an upgrade
<kaffeebohne> As far as I saw on my google searches for that problem it is a bug in 4.10
<valorie> sleep only on the 64 box as well
<kaffeebohne> :/
<kaffeebohne> damn, my fault, sleep only here too. I am used to "ruhezustand" (german) as suspend to disk, but on kde it is suspend to ram.
<audio> dun da dun
<lorenzo_> hello
<lorenzo_> My speakers are making these weird popping noises in kubuntu 13.04
<lorenzo_> can anyone see these messages? Dunno if this chat program is working
<lorenzo_> ????
<lorenzo_> hello
<lorenzo_> can anyone tell me if they can read this?
<smartboyhw> lorenzo_: Yes we can read and "hear" what you say
<lorenzo_> Oh thank god I was going insane, its my first time using IRC and its a little complicated for me.
<lorenzo_> My son installed kubuntu on my laptop for school.
<smartboyhw> lorenzo_: No worries. And that's great that your son installed Kubuntu!
<lorenzo_> and it works great! I love the operating system so far, but for some weird problem there is a popping noise on my speakers.
<smartboyhw> lorenzo_: popping noise?
<lorenzo_> I don't want to switch back over to windows, I was reading around on askubuntu and other people have had this problem.
<smartboyhw> lorenzo_: Only in Kubuntu or?
<lorenzo_> Yes like a crackling popping noise. Its never happened before on windows. This is an HPDV6000 an older model
<smartboyhw> And does AskUbuntu have a valid answer?
<lorenzo_> It's all a little over my head. to be honest. I can install software by just copy pasting everything into the terminal thing. But the rest I am sorta lost.
<valorie> lorenzo_: you might try downloading phonon-backend-vlc and switching phonon over to use that
<valorie> sorry to be so technical
<lorenzo_> Bear with me
<lorenzo_> for installing things its sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-vlc?
<smartboyhw> lorenzo_: Yep
<lorenzo_> and can i open two of these terminal things or do i need to close the chat window i have now
<valorie> ah, the way of the force is strong in this one
<valorie> no need to close IRC
<valorie> any terminal will do
<valorie> konsole, or my favorite: yakuake
<lorenzo_> alright. I managed to get irssi to run following the instructions on ubuntu.com support
<lorenzo_> let me try with the vlc thing
<valorie> yikes
<smartboyhw> Oops
<valorie> you are already more techie than me!
<smartboyhw> valorie: I did once use irssi before and it's horrible;P
<valorie> well, I need beauty
<lorenzo_> There was another chat for irc that came with the system but it was more complicated. This is like a typewriter so its easier for me.
<valorie> konversation is beautiful
<valorie> !
<lorenzo_> It gave me an error
<valorie> wow, that it totally opposite to my way of thinking, but that's why the world is interesting
<smartboyhw> lorenzo_: Oh what error?
<valorie> lorenzo_: what was the error?
<lorenzo_> it said that i have to remove something.
<valorie> hmmm, remove what?
<lorenzo_> Oh no wait when i hit the up arrow it fills in the black box with what i had written before. I spelled the name wrong i think.
<lorenzo_> okay I think it installed.
<smartboyhw> lorenzo_: Eh:P
<lorenzo_> Should I try to turn on my sound?
<valorie> first you'll need to change phonon to use it
<valorie> in systemsettings
<valorie> multimedia > phonon > backend tab if I recall correctly
<lorenzo_> alright its open
<valorie> once you have changed it, you'll need to log out of KDE and login again
<valorie> unfortunately
<lorenzo_> it has gstreamer and VLC
<valorie> move vlc to the top
<valorie> and save your settings
<lorenzo_> alright I will log out and get the irssi thing running again.
<lorenzo__> I think I am back
<smartboyhw> lorenzo__: Yep
<smartboyhw> How's the sound?
<lorenzo__> Alright. I restarted the computer all together and I am still getting popping noise.
<smartboyhw> lorenzo__: Meh
<lorenzo__> Should i try downloading the drivers
<lorenzo__> they are on the hp website
<smartboyhw> lorenzo__: Are they for Linux?
<smartboyhw> If yes then install, if not don't
<valorie> boo
<lorenzo__> dont i just download the .exe and run it?
<valorie> no
<smartboyhw> lorenzo__: No.
<lorenzo__> I saw on a forum that they ran alsamixer
<valorie> sure, but that only controls sound levels
<valorie> sorry to desert you, but it's approaching 3am here, and I'm going to bed
<lorenzo__> and i wasable to get some bars on the screen. It happens at random. When I plug my headphones thats when it starts up. But I know its not the speakers on the computer cause my tech friend brought some cd with windows xp on it and it played sound just fine with no crackling.
<lorenzo__> Oh goodnight valorie. Thank you for your suggestions.
<valorie> right, it could def. be a driver problem
<valorie> running "kde-jockey" might give you some help with drivers as well
<valorie> not sure how well that's working these days, but it can't hurt
<hateball> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hateball> For some laptop models you need to specify parameters for alsa, on boot
<lorenzo__> I'm sorry this is a little over my head. Just bear with me though, this is my first time using this type of system.
<hateball> Well for certain chipsets you may need to add some lines in alsa-base.conf, like options snd-hda-intel=whatever-stuff. it's on that wiki page, although it varies from model so....
<hateball> probably easiest to google or search the ubuntu forums
<ginpb> hello
<ginpb> i'm having trouble with my kubuntu and the graphic card
<ginpb> i installed ubuntu and the display works perfectly
<ginpb> then i installed kubuntu and the display show some artifacts
<ginpb> in both cases i installed the system from ubuntu 12.04 precise
<ginpb> any idea how can i copy the graphics settings from the working ubuntu to kubuntu
<ginpb> i also installed kde on ubuntu an it works fine
<ginpb> so is something missing in the setup of kubuntu
<ginpb> anyone can help me?
<hateball> ginpb ☞ Did you make sure the hardware drivers are installed?
<ginpb> should use the included ones since is not a ati or nvidia
<hateball> Right, so it's Intel?
<ginpb> so i suppose is using the default from xorg
<ginpb> nope it's sis
<hateball> Mhm.
<lorenzo__> I don't know what to do at this point I am trying to follow the steps for another hp model with the same problem.
<hateball> ginpb ☞  I have had no experience with that chipset I'm afraid. Have you tried changing desktop effects rendering?
<lorenzo__> It appears that this has been an ongoing problem since version 8.10
<hateball> lorenzo__ ☞ well usually it is just a matter of adding the "options $somethingsomething" to alsa-base.conf and reboot
<ginpb> hateball: doesn't make any difference
<ginpb> hateball: since it's working with ubuntu, should work with kubuntu too, the packages are not the same?
<lorenzo__> Let me explain what is going on.
<lorenzo__> My son is in highschool and he installed Kubuntu on to my work laptop for a school project. Everything works wonderfully and i have managed to get everything up and runnning with him except this.
<lorenzo__> This is the first time I have ever seen any of this and I have been in and out of forums for almost 5 hours now trying to get this to work. I am on a page that is asking me to configure some file and i have no clue where to go from here.
<hateball> lorenzo__ ☞ Link the page in here and someone may be able to explain :)
<lorenzo__> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf <that is what they are saying to run but nothing is happening
<lorenzo__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314834
<hateball> lorenzo__ ☞ Well gksudo is used in gnome, you will want to use kdesudo
<hateball> lorenzo__ ☞ and gedit is the text-editor in gnome, so you'd use kate instead
<lorenzo__> so i would change the command
<hateball> or if you want to use the commandline, just "sudo nano <stuff>"
<lorenzo__> kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ? like that
<hateball> Yep
<hateball> Now I must rush to lunch, good luck
<lorenzo__> o wow i have a lot of text on my screen now.
<lorenzo__> it says to look for "power_save" in this text block. I hit search and i see no results
<lorenzo__> do i add that into the text document?
<ginpb> lorenzo__: can you past the file on pastebin
<lorenzo__> what is a pastebin?
<lorenzo__> like drag and drop it into my terminal thing
<ginpb> pastebin.com you paste your file there, click submit and post here the link generated
<lorenzo__> http://pastebin.com/CYKyqZ0L
<lorenzo__> there we go I googled it. I seem to be getting good at looking for things.
<a10killer> Hi
<a10killer> I am having an issue with an externa hardrive in kubuntu and am wondering if anyone is able to help?
<ginpb> lorenzo__: wich model of laptop is?
<ginpb> and the problem is the audio goes on and off?
<lorenzo__> HP Dv6000
<lorenzo__> No its that the audio makes a popping/clicking noise
<ginpb> ok
<lorenzo__> I am not sure if your able to see the rest of the conversation.
<lorenzo__> My son is in highschool and he is taking a course in computers, he installed kubuntu on my work laptop.
<lorenzo__> I love the system and I am happy I went through with it. Everything is working great except for that.
<ginpb> have you tried other distributions or other versin of ubuntu?
<ginpb> lorenzo__: also are you using the 13.04?
<lorenzo__> yes its 13.04
<ginpb> and have you tried other linux distros or other versions of ubuntu?
<lorenzo__> no he went straight for this one cause one of his friends uses it.
<lorenzo__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314834  <<that was the only relevant thing I could find on the matter.
<ginpb> lorenzo__: give me a couple of minutes
<lorenzo__> I have been trying to get this fixed for the last 5 hours don't worry take your time haha
<ginpb> lorenzo__: the noise is always present?
<ginpb> are you using chrome?
<lorenzo__> Yes google chrome  is installed on here.
<ginpb> and the noise is always present?
<ginpb> lorenzo__:  ^
<lorenzo__> just when i  plug my little headphones in it starts up pretty bad.
<lorenzo__> When i start it up and shut it down it also makes some noises as well.
<lorenzo__> Right now it seems to not be acting up as much.
<ginpb> so, playing any sound?, system sounds, movies, mp3, youtube
<ginpb> lorenzo__: ^
<lorenzo__> right now it seems to be working well I hear no popping, its just when i put in the headphones
<lorenzo__> then it does it all the time.
<lorenzo__> When its on regular speakers its only on startup and shut donw.
<ginpb> but from the speakers, make any pop?
<lorenzo__> on occassions it will have fits and do it at random.
<lorenzo__> let me playback a video on youtube just to test it out.
<ginpb> running from battery or attached to the power cord make any difference?
<lorenzo__> Let me test that one too.
<lorenzo__> alright on and off battery power does not affect it
<lorenzo__> It pops when the volume is at 100% and i lower it.
<lorenzo__> and now that the headphones are in its not doing it right now.
<vuemme_> giorno
<vuemme_> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vuemme_>  /join #ubuntu-it
<mitchless> has anyone ever run into a problem where a user was unable to log out, restart, or shutdown in kubuntu?
<mitchless> i've come across a number of possible solutions online, none of which have worked
<mitchless> i tried disabling sound notifications, no change
<vuemme__> giorno
<mitchless> i tried modifying the kdmrc file's Halt command, no change (though I'm using lightdm, not kdm)
<mitchless> is there some logging I can check to see what is going on when I press the "restart" button?
<vuemme__> can someone help me
<smartboyhw_> !ask | vuemme__
<ubottu> vuemme__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vuemme__> I installed the repository backtrack on my laptop
<vuemme__> my version kubuntu 13.04
<vuemme__> Now I no longer update..
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: The error?
<smartboyhw_> mitchless: What's your version?
<vuemme__> from the terminal I get this written: E: Tipo "wget" non riconosciuto alla riga 62 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list
<vuemme__> kubuntu 13.04
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Translation?
<mitchless> smartboyhw_: i'm on 13.04
<vuemme__> it
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: ?
<mitchless> smartboyhw_: i've seen this problem since probably 12.04, however
<vuemme__> muon also seems to be stuck
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Can you show me line 62 of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<smartboyhw_> mitchless: Hmm… that's awkward
<mitchless> smartboyhw_: indeed; a fresh user is able to use those functions
<vuemme__> the other version was 12.10
<mitchless> smartboyhw_: so it is something to do with my user's configuration, but i'm not sure what
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Paste me your /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.kde.org and give me the link
<vuemme__> there is a terminal command to remove the repository backtrack?
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge <backtrack ppa>
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<vuemme__> bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "newline"
<smartboyhw_> Hello BluesKaj, can you help mitchless with his shutdown/logout problems?
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Please, follow my instructions…
<vuemme__> yes
<vuemme__> vuemme@vuemme-HP-655-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for vuemme:  E: Tipo "wget" non riconosciuto alla riga 62 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti. vuemme@vuemme-HP-655-Notebook-PC:~$  /join #ubuntu-it  bash: /join: File o directory non esistente vuemme@vuemme-HP-655-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge <backtrack ppa> bash: errore di sintassi vicin
<smartboyhw_> eh?
<vuemme__> vuemme@vuemme-HP-655-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for vuemme:  E: Tipo "wget" non riconosciuto alla riga 62 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti. vuemme@vuemme-HP-655-Notebook-PC:~$  /join #ubuntu-it  bash: /join: File o directory non esistente vuemme@vuemme-HP-655-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge <backtrack ppa> bash: errore di sintassi vicin
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.kde.org and give me the link
<vuemme__> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permesso negato
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Use a text editor to open it..
<Artakha> or cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<smartboyhw_> yep
<vuemme__> vuemme@vuemme-HP-655-Notebook-PC:~$ /etc/apt/sources.list  bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permesso negato vuemme@vuemme-HP-655-Notebook-PC:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release amd64 (20121017.1)]/ quantal main multiverse restricted universe  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/ubuntu/ rar
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Paste it to paste.kde org
<vuemme__> vuemme@vuemme-HP-655-Notebook-PC:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release amd64 (20121017.1)]/ quantal main multiverse restricted universe  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/ubuntu/ raring main restricted deb-src http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/ubuntu/ raring main restricted  ## Major bug fix upda
<smartboyhw_> Don't paste it here
<smartboyhw_> !paste | vuemme__
<ubottu> vuemme__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<smartboyhw_> Thank you…
<vuemme__> where?
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: paste.kde.org
<vuemme__> ok tanks
<vuemme__> I pasted on kde.org
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Link?
<tsimpson> you need to post the link here
<vuemme__> link?
<BluesKaj> mitchless, could you repeat your question, I just logged in
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Your paste's link.
<tsimpson> vuemme__: the address, copy and paste from the address bar
<smartboyhw_> After you clicked submit
<mitchless> BluesKaj: sure thing; my primary user account is unable to logout, restart, or shutdown from the KDE menu
<BluesKaj> on 13.04 ?
<mitchless> BluesKaj: I have tried the solutions I can find on the internet (disabling sound notifications and editing kdmrc) and they did not work; and yes, 13.04
<vuemme__> I do not understand
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Now, you pasted to paste.kde.org right?
<mitchless> BluesKaj: if I create a new user, that user is able to use those functions
<vuemme__> yes
<tsimpson> vuemme__: after you paste something there and submit it, the address will change. you just post back that address here
<vuemme__> http://paste.kde.org/739178/
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Open a text editor using kdesudo and remove the last line
<smartboyhw_> i.e the one that starts with wget
<vuemme__> if you can help..
<smartboyhw_> That line shouldn't be in the file at all...
<vuemme__> I'm new to kubuntu
<BluesKaj> mitchless, I was afraid of that , I have no experience with that issue ...but do you have file indexing/nepomuk enabled and kmail/akonadi server ?
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<mitchless> BluesKaj: i stopped using kmail a while back
<vuemme__> No command arguments supplied! Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command> KdeSudo will now exit...
<BluesKaj> ok what about nepomuk , mitchless?
<smartboyhw_> Er wait
<mitchless> BluesKaj: and nepomuk semantic desktop is disabled
<smartboyhw_> kdesudo kate
<vuemme__> ok
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: ^
<vuemme__> sudo: kwrite: comando non trovato
<mitchless> BluesKaj: a nepomukcontroller process is still running, as is an akonadi_nepomuk_feeder process
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: kdesudo kate
<vuemme__> now yes
<mitchless> BluesKaj: brb... meeting
<BluesKaj> mitchless, in system monitor ? if so kill them and see what happens when shutting down
<vuemme__> has opened the screen kate
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Open /etc/apt/sources.list in kate
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: ^
<vuemme__> http://paste.kde.org/739184/
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Does the screen appear?
<vuemme__> it is locked to the line 29
<smartboyhw_> That's the most important thing…
<vuemme__> from terminal
<smartboyhw_> Hmm
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Maybe nano then…
<smartboyhw_> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<vuemme__> screen kate   is empty
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Is it working at least? Can you type things in it?
<vuemme__> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: File o directory non esistente QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /root/.kde/share/config/activitymanager-pluginsrc sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
 * smartboyhw_ is starting to get puzzled
<vuemme__> now not
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Try to close Kate, and type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<vuemme__> http://paste.kde.org/739196/
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: That's not fully pasted… Copy the whole file and try again
<smartboyhw_> again to paste.
<vuemme__> http://paste.kde.org/739202/
<vuemme__> i hope..
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Try to scroll down to the last line and copy and paste…
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw_, vuemme__ we don't support backtrack here
<smartboyhw_> BluesKaj: Oh:P
<vuemme__> forgive me I did not understand
<BluesKaj> !backtrack | vuemme__
<ubottu> vuemme__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
 * smartboyhw_ doesn't know what is BackTrack, sorry:P
<BluesKaj> read above smartboyhw_
<vuemme__> I just wanted to test the security of my pc
<BluesKaj> vuemme__, then join  #backtrack-linux
<smartboyhw_> back
<BluesKaj> vuemme__, do you run backtrack or not , if not why do you have backtrack repositories in your sources.list ?
<vuemme__> now not
<vuemme__> obviously
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Then remove all lines having the word "backtrack" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> remove the backtrack repositories , ..and it's not obvious , backtrack uses a lot of ubuntu repositories since it's a derivative as shown above
<vuemme__> but now I want to solve the problem
<vuemme__> I'm not interested in your philosophy BluesKaj
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Follow what I and BluesKaj said
<BluesKaj> yes , we will help if you repost your sources.list , but must update and upgrade first
<vuemme__> I did not understand
 * smartboyhw_ faints
<vuemme__> how to delete all backtrack?
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Please remove all the lines containing "backtrack" in /etc/apt/sources.list , save it, and sudo apt-get update
<vuemme__> how?
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Now, do you have your nano open?
<smartboyhw_> nano editor I mean
<vuemme__> yes
<smartboyhw_> vuemme__: Use your down arrow key to scroll down the file until you see the last line
<mitchless> BluesKaj: killed the nepomukcontroller process successfully; no change
<mitchless> BluesKaj: akonadi_nepomuk_feeder respawned
<BluesKaj> mitchless, then it must be some other daemon that's blocking your shutdown , if you run, sudo halt , in the konsole , does the pc shutdown ?
<mitchless> BluesKaj: oh yes, most definitely
<BluesKaj> ok , no errors shown tho ?
<BluesKaj> mitchless, perhaps checking /vae/log/syslog1 will give us a clue
<smartboyhw_> Oh good, he tineouted
<BluesKaj>  /var/
<mitchless> ;-)
<BluesKaj> sorry mitchless , /var/log/  look for syslog1
<mitchless> BluesKaj: nothing is written to syslog when I attempt to restart from the menu
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know where I should report ACPI errors? IIRC 12.x did not do this, 13.04 does and so my cpu/video over heat
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://pastebin.com/PJ3KHcPy
<BluesKaj> mitchless, can you restart from the desktop ?  I have to ask
<mitchless> BluesKaj: when I press "restart" or "shutdown" or "logoff" I don't even get the confirmation prompt
<mitchless> BluesKaj: if i right-click on the desktop and select "Leave..." I get nothing
<mitchless> BluesKaj: i can lock the screen, but i cannot leave (my desktop is Hotel California...)
<BluesKaj> mitchless, do yo have any scripts running in sytem settings>start&shutdown such as dropbox or....
<mitchless> BluesKaj: i don't recall setting any up; is there a place i can check?
<BluesKaj> mitchless, yes , kmenu>computer>system settings>startup&shutdown>autostart ..somehow i doubt there's anything , but it's worh checking
<mitchless> BluesKaj: nothing running on shutdown, just krunner and plasma-desktop on startup
<BluesKaj> mitchless, have you updated/upgraded lately ?
<mitchless> BluesKaj: yes, i've been using this same machine since 10.04; i've noticed this problem since 12.04
<edikruk> Hi
<smartboyhw_> Hi edikruk
<edikruk> all ppl here use Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> mitchless, well , I'm stumped
<LogicallyDashing> dunno, but the channel is about it
<mitchless> BluesKaj: rats
<BluesKaj> edikruk, yes
<smartboyhw_> edikruk: Should be
<mitchless> BluesKaj: i know it is something peculiar to this user; if i create a new account, that one is able to do those functions
<edikruk> I am new in Kubuntu :D
<mitchless> BluesKaj: i've been unable to narrow down what it could be, however
<smartboyhw_> edikruk: Welcome to Kubuntu!
<smartboyhw_> !welcome
<edikruk> :D
<edikruk> Is there any program in Kubuntu Like total commander (sorry for bad English)
<smartboyhw_> edikruk: What's Total Commander?
<edikruk> any program like the total commander from windows,but on Kubuntu
<smartboyhw_> edikruk: I mean, what IS total commander?
<BluesKaj> mitchless, yes , but you can check the list in startup&shutdown>service manager and shutoff services the you "know" aren't needed. ...it's a shot in the dark
<smartboyhw_> If you mean command prompt, you have Konsole for Kubuntu
<Artakha> smartboyhw_, it's a cmdline file manager for windows
<Artakha> edikruk, there's a lot of total commander-likes around
<edikruk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Total_Commander
<mitchless> BluesKaj: i'll take a stab at it; thanks
<Artakha> edikruk, http://168hours.wordpress.com/2008/08/18/10-total-commander-alternatives-for-linux/
<BluesKaj> edikruk, midnight commander ?
<Artakha> oh yeah
<Artakha> midnight commander
<Artakha> that's what i was thinking about
<BluesKaj> yeah i used that for yrs ,, it's handy
<edikruk> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to 168hours.wordpress.com
<edikruk> i will try this commander
<edikruk> I will try Krusader
<BluesKaj> edikruk, that's it Krusader
<edikruk> is there any program here in kubuntu for twitter like tweet deck?
<BluesKaj> edikruk, open muon and type twitter in the search bar
<edikruk> ok
<edikruk> i found hotot
<edikruk> ok thanks everyone i will go and learn how kubuntu works
<eightyeight_> hi everyone
<smartboyhw_> Hello eightyeoght_
<smartboyhw_> *eightyeight_
<eightyeight_> im new to kub so what is this chat used for
<georgelappies> hi good people of kubuntu ;)
<edikruk> :D
<edikruk> hi
<georgelappies> will 4.10.3 become available in standard repos for 13.04 or would we have to add an extra ppa?
<edikruk> i am new in Kubuntu so i don't know :D
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ginpb> if I setup one account, how can i use those settings for all the new accounts created
<spawn57> as a template?
<spawn57> what kind of settings?
<gforce> hello guys!
<gforce> i have a problem with my computer
<gforce> the desktop sleeps at some interval of time
<gforce> i have tryed to do some settings but nothing worked
<BluesKaj> ginpb, I think you add the new accts to your group in user management
<gforce> user management?
<gforce> but i never changed there nothing
<BluesKaj> gforce, the anwer wasn't directed at you
<gforce> still have to look
<gforce> ok
<aleksandr> hi all
<gforce> so can enyone can help please.
<gforce> hello
<aleksandr> you have troble&
<aleksandr> ?
<gforce> the desktop sleeps after 10 minutes
<BluesKaj> gforce, check system settings >power management , set the timers ther
<BluesKaj> there
<gforce> i have tried
<gforce> no change
<gforce> i have checked all at 360 minutes
<gforce> still after 10 minutes buuum..... sleep
<BluesKaj> gforce, make sure "suspend session" is unchecked
<Guest71358> Hello
<gforce> ok i wil try
<Butta> Anyone knows how to uninstall nvidia drivers and use noveau?
<Butta> I installed them for try a game but I don't like nvidia drivers, It seems like my computer is a reactor
<dav7x> Butta, have you tried this?
<dav7x> http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<Butta> dav7x: No, let me see it. Thanks.
<dav7x> Hi everyone! Has anybody here been able to downgrade to xorg 1.12 in Kubuntu 13.04?
<Butta> It seems they install Unity and I want KDE. I don't have xorg.conf too..
<dav7x> Butta: ah, then you shouldn't install ubuntu-desktop
<dav7x> Butta: so you should install kubuntu-desktop instead, if the dependency problem they mention exists
<Butta> dav7x: Ok thank you, I'm going to restart :)
<dav7x> Butta, what happens if you write (without quotes):  locate xorg.conf
<dav7x> you're welcome!
<Butta> Ok
<Butta> dav7x: http://pastebin.com/E4jaMnje
<dav7x> Butta: I think it won't be a problem, since you wanted to delete it anyway if it existed. A new one should be automatically generated  on next boot in that case.
<Butta> Ok
<Butta> Thanks, see you now :D
<dav7x> See you!
<Butta> dav7x_: I'm using noveau!
<Butta> dav7x_: Thank you a lot!
<dav7x_> Butta: fantastic! Congratulations!
<dav7x_> Butta: how is the computer fan working at this moment? Is it spinning too fast?
<Butta> A little bit :/
<dav7x_> Butta: check this link then, so you can take a look at the temperatures http://askubuntu.com/questions/53762/how-to-use-to-use-lm-sensors
<Butta> dav7x_: It's moving slowly than the start but its still doing sound
<Butta> nouveau-pci-0100 Adapter: PCI adapter temp1:        +83.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +115.0°C)
<dav7x_> Butta: ouch, that's high
<dav7x_> Butta: are you on a desktop or a notebook?
<Butta> dav7x_: It's always like this...
<Butta> dav7x_: Laptop, yes.
<dav7x_> Butta: if you are *very* confident about it (and know about how to avoid electrostatic discharges), you might want to see if your laptop has dust, dust bunnies and other stuff inside, blocking the airways or even entangled in the fan
<Butta> dav7x_: Well... Maybe is that but I remember cleaning it not far
<Butta> dav7x_: But yeah, I will open it
<Butta> dav7x_: Thanks a lot for all
<dav7x_> Butta: oh, I see
<Butta> dav7x_: I have to go, thanks!
<dav7x_> Butta: great, ok!  My fan also works harder when using open source drivers with an ATI card. It might be a similar issue.
<dav7x_> Butta: it's usually inferior power management by the open drivers. Bye!
<Butta> dav7x_: Good luck, I'm glad to meet you! :D
<gforce> man that is frustrating
<gforce> still sleep
<gforce> power management won't work
<gforce> simply the sistem is ignore my commands
<gforce> i want that the desktop will not dim or suspend or any kind of that stuff
<gforce> still the sistem find the ideea that is better to suspend session and black the screen
<vuemme__> hello
<vuemme__> help me?
<lordievader> !ask | vuemme__
<ubottu> vuemme__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vuemme__> I installed it on my pc repositories backtrack
<vuemme__> kubuntu 13.04
<vuemme__> my version kubuntu
<lordievader> vuemme__: Yes, you installed Kubuntu 13.04 to your pc.
<vuemme__> not
<edikruk> :D
<vuemme__> repository of backtrack
<vuemme__> now i no longer update..
<lordievader> There is an itallian Kubuntu support channel, if you are interested.
<lordievader> !it | vuemme__
<vuemme__> the terminal tells me : E: Tipo "wget" non riconosciuto alla riga 62 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list
<vuemme__> E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti
<ubottu> vuemme__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<genii-around> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<vuemme__> I would like to delete the repository of backtrack..
<vuemme__> http://paste.kde.org/739310/
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I already told him earlier today that backtrack OS isn't supported here , don't think he understands.
<lordievader> vuemme__: If that is all, open /etc/apt/sources.list with a text editor and comment lines 60 trough 63.
<BluesKaj> vuemme__, alt+F2 , type kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , delete the last4 lines .
<BluesKaj> then save the file, vuemme__
<vuemme__> forgive me..
<BluesKaj> vuemme__, then, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , in the konsole
<vuemme__> how can i delete?
<BluesKaj> place cursor at the end of eac=h line and use the backspace key , or highlight the lines and press the delete key
<ekki> hi, any repo to install kde 4.10.3 in kubuntu?
<vuemme__> I have to cancel the screen kate?
<lordievader> ekki: I believe they are not available yet.
<ekki> thank so still waiting
<BluesKaj> vuemme__, did yo delete the lines ?
<BluesKaj> you
<BluesKaj> vuemme__, then click the save icon exit
<vuemme__> tanks
<vuemme__> tanks bluesky
<vuemme__> tanks lordievader
<alesan> hi how can I remove all the silly holydays from my calendar? when I open it there are so many holydays I cannot distinguish what is today
<genii-around> alesan: The calendar which appears when you click on the time which is on the panel?
<esing> hunder
<alesan> genii-around, yes!
<genii-around> alesan: Right-click on the time, select Digital Clock Settings... From the popup window, select Calendar on the left pane. Uncheck "Display events" on the right side, click on Apply button on lower right
<alesan> display events is already unchecked
<genii-around> Hm.
<Dudalus> Is there a topic/thread about sleep mode in kubuntu 13.04 (information, tips etc). I upgraded my system and the sleep mode is broken (After wkae up I cannot move the mouse and the system restarts)
<Dudalus> And after the restart I have to restart again, becuase the login screen hangs up
<alesan> genii-around, OK I had to go in the united states thing
<alesan> and select "do not use" in a somewhat hidden combo-box
<alesan> the GUI for this calendar... needs revision
<genii-around> alesan: Yes, I tend to agree
<alesan> genii-around, in fact, I doubt very much anybody is inetrested to see such a cluttered calendar
<Quest> how to install gtalk messenger on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Quest, gtalk goes through your web browser , preferably chromium-browser
<BluesKaj> Quest, you need a googlke account
<BluesKaj> err google
<Quest> BluesKaj,  isnt that a messenger?
<genii-around> echo "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-talk-$(lsb_release -sc).list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install  google-talkplugin
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<Quest> genii-around,  how to start gtalk when installation is done?
<Quest> genii-around, ?
<Quest> genii-around,  W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<akcomp> version
<rosco_y> How should I install skype on 12.04.2 LTS 64-bit ?
<Axlin> rosco_y: From skype.com. You'll download a .deb file. Double click to install.
<rosco_y> Axlin: ty, I'll give that a try :)
#kubuntu 2013-05-08
<Scunizi> .
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I had my Kubuntu 12.04.2 system unplugged for a few days.  When it fired up again, it looked quite different.  Not sure if settings (theme?) lost or something got updated.  My main problem is that the panel on the bottom is now translucent instead of opaque so the wallpaer shows behind it, and I can't find a background that gives enough contrast so I can read the tasks, etc.  Is there a way to make it opaque again
<marlon> hi
<MicroSD> will kubuntu get kde 4.10.3?
<bazhang> at some point, sure
<MicroSD> what up bazhang! i dined on my shit cheese pie ^_^
<bazhang> MicroSD, thats not appropriate for here, ever.
<MicroSD> but you said you did in defocus
<MicroSD> did you know that if you dont believe in god he will send you to hell?
<bazhang> !ops | MicroSD
<ubottu> MicroSD: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<MicroSD> you better believe in jesus christ or you will go to hell
<MicroSD> catholics are going to hell too
<txwikinger> MicroSD: Please stop violating the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<MicroSD> what religion is bad?
<txwikinger> This is not a channel about religions MicroSD
<txwikinger> It is about support of Kubuntu
<MicroSD> damn
<MicroSD> i will leave as i respect your rules
<amonra> exit
<mokush> any idea when the 10.3 updates will be available for kubuntu?
<grego> Is there an easy way to do clean,default reinstall /purge other packages? (without formatting and installing from cd ;) )
<sony> can anyone please have a look at this: http://goo.gl/xoB3N
<bazhang> !crosspost | sony
<ubottu> sony: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<BluesKaj> Hello folks
<ludolan> Salut
<ludolan> J'ai un dual boot avec Windows7, ubuntu et kubuntu
<ludolan> je souhaite supprimer ubuntu pour ne concerver que mon windosw7 et mon kubuntu
<ludolan> kubuntu est celui qui a été installé en dernier
<ludolan> est ce que je peux supprimer entièrement la partition contenant ubuntu
<ludolan> sans risquer de toute flinguer ?
<ludolan> il ne me restera qu'à supprimer ce qui concerne ubuntu dans le grub ?
<BluesKaj> !fr | ludolan,
<ubottu> ludolan,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ya> ipw.wip.co.il
<BluesKaj> ya, ??
<BluesKaj_> testing oprea chat
<valar> asd
<valar> testing IRC
<tsimpson> ...you can test in #test too
<merilio> Hi all!
<merilio> I have considered trying kubuntu, but its hard not to feel like a traitor since i have been using slackware since the mid 90's
<merilio> I must have a distro with kde even if i switch environment every 6 month kde -> xfce -> fluxbox .. and so on.
<FOAD> Hi.  When I do "ls" in a konsole I get the Dutch version for the names of the month ("mei" rather than "may").  I want them to be in English.  How do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> FOAD, systemsettings>locale>languages
<FOAD> I put "American English" as my Preferred Language, then started a new Konsole; I still get "mei" instead of "may".
<BluesKaj> FOAD, relogin , reboot ?
<FOAD> Okay, I'll try that, thanks.
<TheBronx> hi there
<TheBronx> can I show the taskbar with a command?
<TheBronx> I have a taskbar at the bottom that hides automatically, and would like it to show when I receive a message on skype
<TheBronx> Skype lets me execute a script so if there is a command to show the taskbar it's done
<lordievader> TheBronx: You might have some luck with qdbus. Let me see if I can find something real quick.
<TheBronx> I've found two sites pointing to Plasma Desktop Scripting
<TheBronx> I'm reading about it right now, but I don't see anything like "show()" and "hide()" yet
<ginpb> hello guys
<ginpb> someone know how can I export my actual kde4 plasma-desktop setup?
<ginpb> i'll love to make my setup the default one for new users
<lordievader> TheBronx: You might be interested in answer #4: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=121723
<TheBronx> Thank you @lordievader, lets wee what's that hehe
<BluesKaj> ginpb, assuming new users will like the setup :)
<lordievader> ginpb: I'd say copy your .kde folder should do it. Maybe .config is needed too.
<lordievader> Copy those to the new user's home-dir I mean.
<tumor130> hai
<ya> hay
<tumor130> japones mandarin
<ya> Please insert to  ipw.wip.co.il and let me know if you see the picture in left site and witch brawses u use.  thanks all
<ginpb> lordievader: but i want all the new user with my configuration
<Graefin_Westerho> Linux froze again
<ya> Please insert to  ipw.wip.co.il and let me know if you see the picture in left side and witch browser u used.  thanks all.
<lordievader> ya: Is this related to Kubuntu support?
<lordievader> ginpb: Hmm, I think you have to write a script for that. But there might be an easier way that I simply don't know about ;)
<FOAD> Hi.  Set my preferred language to USA English and rebooted.  Still getting "mei" instead of "may" when doing ls -la in konsole.  Help?
<ya> I need test my apache2 web site in my linux mint .
<Pici> !mint | ya
<ubottu> ya: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ya> Please insert to  ipw.wip.co.il and let me know if you see the picture in left site and witch brawses u use.  thanks all.
<lordievader> ya: Do you mind if I pm you? (Keeps the channel clean of offtopic chatter)
<FOAD> Okaaay.  I just rebooted and now both Firefox and Konqueror hang while loading a webpage.
<FOAD> links still works fine, and so does getting a page on my tablet.
<FOAD> So um.... help?
<wxl> FOAD: you know i found a funny thing today. i couldn't get rekonq to work without disabling ipv6. it's worth a shot. i don't use firefox, so can't help you there.
<wxl> however i betcha you can disable ipv6 in firefox itself
<FOAD> But it worked fine until I rebooted a little while ago.
<wxl> admittedly strange
<wxl> as i said it's worth a shot
<FOAD> Yeah.  Where do I disable ipv6?
<wxl> here's how to do it in firefox: http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Disable_IPv6_for_Firefox
<wxl> sorry for the opensuse link; it came up first XD
<wxl> and here's how to do it systemwide: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-under-ubuntu.html
<wxl> btw that link came from here: http://chakra-project.org/bbs/viewtopic.php?id=6810
<wxl> hope that helps
<FOAD> Changed it.  No dice. :(
<FOAD> Ok...  trying to close FF on a particular page gets me "A script on this poage may be busy, or it may have stopped respong. [more] Script: http://s1.adform.net/Banners/scripts/rmb/Adform.RMB.js?version=1-106:140".
<FOAD> This is from a "fresh" FF, so no addons or anthing.
<FOAD> chromium-browser, freshly installed: same problem.
<FOAD> ...anybody?
<FOAD> AFAICT it always seems to hang on advertising thingies.
<mashunya> hi
<lordievader> Hey mashunya
<MiNeRe> hey, i m using the 12.04 LTS version of Kubuntu... now i m trying to upgrade the kernel, because i need to applay a patch in order for the kernel to detect my mobile internet connection (TP-Link Ma180). Do i have to patch from the original kernel (3.0.44) all the way up to 3.7 so that i get the stick to work ?
<MiNeRe> Or is there a faster way to accomplish it?... mabey just add the code of the driver to the source of the kernel and recompile it ?
<DeNuMe1> Is there a way to optain the linux-headers-generic without using apt-get ? or do i have to manually download each single file ?
<DeNuMe1> without using linux
<FernandoBasso> Chrome looks ugly in kde. Using oxygen-gtk for gtk2/3 theme...
<FernandoBasso> Firefox looks strange too.
#kubuntu 2013-05-09
<sijk> Hi all. I'm having graphics issues. When I ran software update yesterday nvidia-common failed to update. I tried removing and reinstalling it, but no luck. I eventually figured out that it was because my cc -> clang not gcc. Fixed that, update succeeded. Now, though, apparently I have no opengl support. Has anyone had a similar experience? Any thoughts?
<wlfreeman> I have what is probably a rather simple problem involving a laptop touchpad. It's an ETPS/2 Elantech touchpad, with two physical buttons. The left one works fine, but the right one does nothing; it produces no events  in xev, and the KDE input settings claims that my touchpad only has one button. Any ideas?
<sijk> Kubuntu 12.04, Thinkpad T420 (Intel HD3000 + NVS4200M). I am using bumblebee so I'll ask them too.
<wlfreeman> sijk: Are you using the new Nvidia driver that claims to support hybrid graphics? I had some nightmares involving trying to use it with Bumblebee.
<sijk> wlfreeman: Umm, I'm not sure? I'm using nvidia-current. I also tried nvidia-current-updates.
<wlfreeman> I dunno, then. I sadly am a neophyte at getting wonky graphics card problems to work, although I've had my fair share of them.
<sijk> wlfreeman: Thanks anyway. I'll keep bashing my head against it for a while...
<FernandoBasso> I quit the kde accessibility icon, but it just gets back right away. How to completely obliterate it?
<FernandoBasso> I couldn't find the package to uninstall.
<Axlin> FernandoBasso: What about the package kdeaccessibility
<Axlin> Which includes dependencies: jovie, kaccessible, kde-icons-mono, kmag, kmousetool, kmouth
<FernandoBasso> Nope. No packages removed.
<FernandoBasso> It is not even installed.
<Axlin> What about the dependencies?
<FernandoBasso> aptitude search kdeaccessibility
<FernandoBasso> p   kdeaccessibility                                        - accessibility packages from the official KDE release
<FernandoBasso> I was able to uninstall kaccessible. The icon is still there, though.
<FernandoBasso> Yep, but it didn't come back this time after I quit it.
<Axlin> After removing all of them, I'd try logging out and back in, since the services will still be running after removing.
<FernandoBasso> Axlin: Thanks a bunch.
<Axlin> No problme
<Axlin> problem*
<z1g7ag> hello
<marktaff> Hi all
<marktaff> I have a 4TB zpool under ZFS (4-2TB drives as stripped and mirrored vdevs), in kubuntu 13.04.  The pool was healthy.  I just installed a new 4TB single drive, the plan was to format it as ext4 and mount it at /backup to be used to hold backups.  I do not want this drive to be under ZFS.  The pool was created using sda/b/c/d.  With this new drive connected, the new drive is recognized as sdc, which makes the zpool report that it is d
<marktaff> If I physically disconnect the new drive and reboot, ZFS recovers just fine.  What would be the best way to fix this?  I was thinking about formatting the new drive as ext4, then ensuring that /etc/fstab would mount the new drive by UUID, then rebooting and hopefully sdc would be correct again, and ZFS would recover.  Anyone see any problems with that plan, or have a better idea? ?  Thank you.
<john______> howdy! I need to resize my partition without losing my stuff. Any hints?
<john______> nvm got it ty
<rush_> whatsup?
<rush_> anyone out there????
<rush_> I am the only one left on this godforsaken planet!!!!!
<rush_> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<valar> hi
<rush_> hello valar
<rush_> where are you from?
<valar> hello rush
<valar> i am from chennai. you?
<rush_> i am from australia
<valar> what are you?
<rush_> a south african
<valar> i asked you profession
<rush_> it tech
<rush_> just installed kubuntu for the first time to test
<rush_> pretty cool
<valar> i also installed IRC client first time
<valar> then i tried it
<rush_> i believe there are many different chatrooms
<valar> yes
<rush_> will see if i can get a list somewhere
<rush_> see you....keep well and enjoy
<valar> ok
<rush_> sweet
<marktaff> The solution was to restore the original physical hard disk connections to get the zpool healthy, then immediately execute 'zpool export poolname' followed by 'zpool import -d /dev/disk/by-id poolname'.  This makes the zpool recognize the disks by id instead of as sda/b/c/d as I had originally created the zpool.  Then I was able to reconnect the new 4TB drive, format it and mount it, no problem.
<marktaff>   Exporting and importing the zpool only took a second, and I didn't lose any data.
<Ab3L> hi. in my home directory, in .kde/share/apps, there is a folder named kmix. but i cannot access with my login. i've to use root permissions to navigate inside it. is it normal that user and group both are root for that folder? the files in my home directory shouldn't they be accessible with my standard permission?
<piorekf> i'm trying to upgrade kubuntu 12.10 and in sandbox mode 12 packages fail (probably because linux-image-generic post-config fails)
<piorekf> any sugestions?
<Motak_> Hi
<Mabus_> hi
<Mabus_> anyone who can help me?
<cjae> whats going on with the system monitor registering 100% cpu load, in 12.10
<Mabus_> I have a question concerning plasma
 * cjae wishes this room was more active
<Mabus_> indeed
<Mabus_> support?
<valorie> Mabus_: ask your question
<valorie> if any of us know the answer, we'll help
<valorie> also, have some patience; some people help when they have a minute to spare
<Mabus_> On a netbook. I figured out how to switch between netbook and desktop workspace type. but on start up it changes back. what can i do?
<Mabus_> I want kubuntu so startup with desktop type
<Mabus_> thanks valorie. sorry for being rude
<valorie> that's not rude, but sometimes people don't realize that over 250 people in a channel doesn't mean everyone is watching it every minute
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> so you changed it in systemsettings?
<valorie> Mabus_: how did you shut down?
<Mabus_> yes I did. It worked.
<Mabus_> shutdown by shutdown button
<valorie> ok, you might try running: kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental once you reset it again (in a console)
<Mabus_> ok thx. will try
<Motak_> Hi room, I guess i have the same kind of issue than Mabus
<valorie> which issue, Motak_?
<Motak_> I am with  dual screen and since i upgraded to 13.04 my dual screen configuration is reseted when i reboot the computer
<Motak_> It starts with on screen and i have to reconfigure it manually to extend to the second monitor
<Motak_> one*
<valorie> I don't think that's the same issue
<Motak_> if it can help, the login page is on the 2 screens, cloned, but when kubuntu starts it goes back to one
<valorie> sorry, I've always used a laptop
<Motak_> ok thanx anyway
<valorie> no experience with multi-screens
<Mabus_> @valorie: I found the solution. There is a "default" option you have to click. (I'm supporting my sister by phone, thats why I didn't see it
<valorie> cool
<Motak_> Ok anyone else has an idea ?
<greywalk> hi. i install skype on kubuntu 13.0 64bit and when i hover the coursor over skype, it uses some other cursor theme than the rest of the desktop. is there a way to make skype use the system's default cursor theme?
<Motak_> I'll come back later when there will be more people. bye
<soee> greywalk, don't know but i can confirm that is uses black cursor
<Ab3L> hi. in my home directory, in .kde/share/apps, there is a folder named kmix. but i cannot access with my login. i've to use root permissions to navigate inside it. is it normal that user and group both are root for that folder? the files in my home directory shouldn't they be accessible with my standard permission?
<hke> hi folks, precise here. in krdc. i dont get protocols in the drop-down list and thus, cant connect to anything. how can i change that?
<hke> and when started, i get the following in a terminal: "KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "KRDC/Plugin"  not found"
<hke> any ideas?
<valar> asd
<valar> hi
<valar> hi
<greywalk> soee: still here? here is how to resolve the cursor issue for skype - sudo apt-get install ia32-libs -- it lacks a dependencie to be able to use the system coursor theme, installing that package will solve the issue
<soee> isn't this package obsolate ?
<soee> Riddell, maybe you can tell?
<greywalk> i guess not, it just worked for me - i have the default coursor on skype
<soee> also it wants to install ~ 100 new packages
<greywalk> yep, that;s true
<greywalk> but no choice unless you want to compile that lib only
<soee> for me not worth to install such amount of packages only to get cursor :D
<greywalk> no problem )
<Aison> hello, i'm upgraded my kubuntu to raring and so far everything was fine
<Aison> but somehow from yesterday on my kwin allways crashes at login
<Aison> no idea why
<Aison> I can use the desktop, but everything is very slow, eg. moving windows
<soee> hard to say, are you using nvidia driver ?
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i'm trying to use libmount-dev on recent kubuntu, but i got this bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=691889
<ubottu> Debian bug 691889 in libmount-dev "libmount.h: usage of keyword new" [Minor,Open]
<PasNox> any hint on how to ask package upgrade to the last version ?
<soee> PasNox, sorry i dont know
<PasNox> np, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<qww> hello all
<qww> i am install kubuntu 13.04 and i didn't instal Chrome ( Google chrome)
<Aison> soee, sorry, forgot to say that i'm using fglrx
<Aison> it worked perfectly in past
<Graefin_Westerho> Linux froze again.
<soee> :D
<soee> winter is coming
<Graf_Westerholt> It is winter everyday for my Linux.
<soee> strange
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, have you checked the logs , /var/log/,  look in syslog for errors
<soee> i haven't any problems with Kubuntu
<Graf_Westerholt> There are 7 syslog.gz
<BluesKaj> soee, seems Graf_Westerholt has had this problem for a while , even on different kubuntu versions , correct Graf_Westerholt ?
<Graf_Westerholt> Sim. More then a year.
<BluesKaj> just the syslog
<soee> for me if something freezes or wont strt its usually after i do something with nvidia drivers :)
<soee> Graf_Westerholt, laptop or desktop ?
<Graf_Westerholt> soee, I do not use Nvidia drivers.
<Graf_Westerholt> It is a tower-PC
<Graf_Westerholt> soee, I do not use Nvidia drivers.
<Graf_Westerholt> Fucking Quassel
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, which graphics gpu ?
<Graf_Westerholt> May  9 14:48:45 lost kernel: [   98.067387] virtuoso-t[2514]: segfault at ffffffffffffffff ip 0000000000975b8b sp 00007fff9fd8c070 error 7 in virtuoso-t[400000+b44000]
<soee> Graf_Westerholt, use xchat (for me its much better than quassel)
<Graf_Westerholt> *g*
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> konversation ftw
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj http://www.sysprofile.de/id10404
<Graf_Westerholt> My panel of plasma-desktop is missing, too.
<Graf_Westerholt> I have to restart plasma-desktop.
<soee> Graf_Westerholt, the same happens also on fresh installation ?
<Graf_Westerholt> Sure. Two fresh installations.
<Graf_Westerholt> This installation is a few weeks old.
<Graf_Westerholt> Now restart of plasma does not get my panel back.
<soee> and it happens from the beginning ?
<Graf_Westerholt> No. I started one and a half year ago, I guess.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, you have nvidia graphics gpu , you shouild be using nvidia drivers , look in kmenu >apps>system>additional drivers
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I used them and with nvidia drivers is freeze, too.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, using nouveau ? it's a good driver
<Graf_Westerholt> How can I check nouveau?
<Graf_Westerholt> Is there a bug with the panels? When at top at the screen it is not shown. At bottom or side it is shown.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, run, dkms status , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> pastebin the output , Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, "dkms status" does not put anything out.
<BluesKaj> really Graf_Westerholt ? that's odd
<Graf_Westerholt> supertux@lost:~$ dkms status
<Graf_Westerholt> supertux@lost:~$
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, what should dkms put out?
<BluesKaj> it should show the drivers in use for graphics and audio
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, try this , dpkg -l | grep nvidia , pastebin the output please.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj http://paste.kde.org/740582/
<BluesKaj> ok one more , Graf_Westerholt , I'm trying to determine which drivers in use , try this and pastebin it as well , sudo lshw -c video
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I do as much as you want. :)
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, lshw is putting everything in one line, so it is deleted.
<Graf_Westerholt> Very strange.
<BluesKaj> sudo lshw -c video
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes, I run it like this.
<Graf_Westerholt> It overwrites the outprinted lines.
<Graf_Westerholt> ok, I can print in in a file.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, ok ,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj http://paste.kde.org/740588/
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, ok you're using the nouveau driver and it's a very capable driver for nvidia cards ...Have you made sure the graphics card is not loose and is well seated into the motherboard pci slot , sometimes thay can work loose, because yor symptoms indicate an intermittent problem and they are difficult to track down.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I am going to check the card when I shut my PC down.
<BluesKaj> ok , Graf_Westerholt , good for a start
<lupusimprobus> Ciao
<lupusimprobus> !list
<ubottu> lupusimprobus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey Graf_Westerholt, how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, we're trying to track down Graf_Westerholt's desktop freeze problem , using the nouveau driver on nvidia 9300ge gpu
<lordievader> Syslog and dmesg doesn't give a clue?
<BluesKaj> and he;s tried the nvidia additional drivers without any luck
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, my Pinguin is freezing. :D
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, not the desktop is freezing. Linux is freezing.
<BluesKaj> ok ,what do you mean by linuix freezing , describe some details
<Graf_Westerholt> I cannot use the magic sysrequest.
<lordievader> Kernel panic?
<Graf_Westerholt> I have to press the hard-reset-button .
<Graf_Westerholt> No kernel panic. Screen freeze and no reaction to magic sysrequests.
<Graf_Westerholt> Sound stops.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, look in syslog in /var/log/  to see what the error=s are
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj I did and postet.
<Graf_Westerholt> [14:57:26] <Graf_Westerholt> May  9 14:48:45 lost kernel: [   98.067387] virtuoso-t[2514]: segfault at ffffffffffffffff ip 0000000000975b8b sp 00007fff9fd8c070 error 7 in virtuoso-t[400000+b44000]
<lordievader> Graf_Westerholt: Does dmesg log hold any errors at that point?
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, did you try re-nstalling plasma-desktop
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, this is the second new installation of Kubuntu.
<Graf_Westerholt> Or third.
<BluesKaj> looks like nepomuk is causing problems , do you have file indexing enabled
<Graf_Westerholt> It is not plasma. I cannot switch to terminal when Linux freezes.
<Graf_Westerholt> I cannot kill the x-server.
<lordievader> Graf_Westerholt: That is why you should look in the dmesg log ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> There is one error in dmesg: [   25.386777] EXT4-fs (dm-1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<lordievader> That is all? Hmm, that ain't helpfull :(
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, that is the point since one and a half year. No error logs.
<LjL> yesterday i messed with the clock settings in the GUI, sync-from-internet specifically, because of reasons. then i set it back to what it was, but now it's not working properly. if i ask it to "sync the time from the internet", it shows UTC time (even though "date" shows me CEST time correctly), even though it says "Rome" below it. if i set it manually to the right time (which i wouldn't like to have to do, anyway), then of course the "date" time is wrong,
<LjL> which is an issue.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, systemsettings>desktop search , turn it off
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, done.
<BluesKaj> LjL, I'm not using the auto-sync time , uncheck UTC and just use your local time
<BluesKaj> it works
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, are you using kmail?
<Graf_Westerholt> LjL, I had such a probem, too. I set it with the console and all was fine again.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I do.
<BluesKaj> aha
<Graf_Westerholt> kmail is freezing my penguin?
<BluesKaj> I'll bet that akonadi server is causing the freezes linked to nepomuk index/desktop search and the database server in akonadi
<Graf_Westerholt> But should the magis sysrq still work when akonadi chrashs?
<LjL> BluesKaj: no actually it doesn't work, because then only KDE programs have the right time, other programs (including system "date") have it wrong. also, if i don't use NTP, the clock drifts, and i don't want that to happen
<LjL> Graf_Westerholt: like with "date"?
<Graf_Westerholt> LjL, sorry, I do not know anymore what command I used.
<BluesKaj> LjL, ok then your problem is obviously much different than mine
<Graf_Westerholt> LjL, try "sudo ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com "
<LjL> oh wait i gave wrong info, because i inadvertently used "date" on an SSH session to something else, not on my system :P what actually happens is that KDE thinks i'm in "Rome" time (i.e. CEST), but "date" thinks i'm in UTC. both give a number that corresponds to UTC time.
<BluesKaj> LjL, try, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<LjL> BluesKaj: now "date" gives the right time, KDE still has it wrong but maybe that will fix itself after a logout
<Graf_Westerholt> I am here at UTC+2 and KDE told me that UTC+2 is same as UTC.
<LjL> Graf_Westerholt: ntpdate still thought i was UTC
<LjL> Graf_Westerholt: ... :\
<BluesKaj> UTC is useless
<LjL> UTC is useless? O.o
<BluesKaj> who cares about utc
 * Graf_Westerholt cares about UTC.
<LjL> uhm, anyone who needs to deal with international things, or for that matter anyone who wants to have accurate clock from an international source?
<BluesKaj> fine , suffer with it :)
<BluesKaj> LjL, just adjust the time with simple arithmetic , timezones
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, if you use more than one OS you need to have your system clock at UTC.
<LjL> BluesKaj: gah, i reconfigured "tzdata" and told you it worked, because it had seemed to... but now, "date" has switched back to UTC *again*. something has clicked in my head though, i seem to remember this being a problem with someone else or myself before... i need to grep my logs
<BluesKaj> perhaps the system clock , but not local time
<LjL> Graf_Westerholt: well no not necessarily
<LjL> BluesKaj: nobody here is saying that you should have your local time set to UTC (unless you're British and in the winter, of course)
<BluesKaj> ok LjL , exactly
<Graf_Westerholt> I am off. See you later!
<BluesKaj> unchecking UTC in the time settings won't affect the system clock , that's my point
<LjL> laters
<LjL> BluesKaj: eh? what i can uncheck in the time settings is NTP ("Set date and time automatically"), not UTC (which is a time standard)
<BluesKaj> I'm talking about the panel clock settings here
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> LjL, I have the UTC unchecked in panel claock
<LjL> but i have no "UTC" checkbox in the panel clock
<LjL> there is just no such thing
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> there's an option for UTC in the "Time Zones" in the Panel clock settings GUI
<LjL> oh
<LjL> i know what you mean
<LjL> but i don't have that set, never did
<LjL> besides, that shouldn't affect the time "date" gives me
<LjL> anyway i see from the channel's log a few people have had this problem, maybe there's a known solution. looking better
<BluesKaj> and it was auto setting to UTC for some reason , so i unchecked it and unchecked the auto setting public time server option
<BluesKaj> LjL, yes , think it's bug with the time server links
<BluesKaj> because I was having time server linkm problems with W7 as well
<supermagnum357> Hi, is there anybody here that has any knowledge of Python ?
<Pici> supermagnum357: Yes, but asking in #python will probably be a better course of action
<Pici> You'll need to register/identify to speak there though
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<supermagnum357> pici: i need help to debug a script , its 70 lines.
<G__81> i am installing Kubuntu 12.10 in my PC. Would it be possible for me to add the Kubuntu Backports repo and upgrade to 4.10.2 instead of upgrading to Kubuntu 13.04 as such. would that work ?
<G__81> can some one advice me on this ?
<BluesKaj> G__81, yes that will work
<wlfreeman> I recently installed Kubuntu on an Asus G46 laptop with an Elantech ETPS/2 touchpad. This isn't one of the "clickpads"; it has two physical buttons. Everything works except the right-click. There seem to be lots of problems like this and solutions, but they're all for clickpads rather than old-fashioned touchpads with real buttons. Any ideas about how I can diagnose this?
<G__81> BluesKaj: thanks
<scherenhaenden> hi, i got the problem that pulseaudio makes everything stuckup... so i can use alsa... but i cant use wine n skype at the same time.... dunno what can i do
<BluesKaj> sch why are you using wine with skype ?
<BluesKaj> oops , no patience
<Ab3L> hi. in my home directory, in .kde/share/apps, there is a folder named kmix. but i cannot access with my login. i've to use root permissions to navigate inside it. is it normal that user and group both are root for that folder? the files in my home directory shouldn't they be accessible with my user (not sudo) permission?
<TekkBuzz> Ab3L: just go in to .kde/share/apps and do: sudo chown -R username:username *
<Ab3L> ok. but i don't understand why it has those permissions. it may be created when i was sudo....
<Ab3L> thank TekkBuzz
<sha1sum> I just installed the latest release from kubuntu.org yesterday, and I was surprised to see that it's using maverick sources... ? I had to manually change the domain for the repos to old-releases.ubuntu.com... Is this right?
<BluesKaj> TekkBuzz, which kubuntu version ? because kmix doesn't resoie in my .kde/share/apps
<BluesKaj> reside
<sha1sum> ...and "cat /etc/*release" shows Ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<sha1sum> Should I be doing a dist-upgrade or will this break my installation?
<BluesKaj> sha1sum, is this a clean install , if you want the latest kubuntu :  http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<sha1sum> BluesKaj: Yeah I formatted and installed Kubuntu 13.04 as downloaded (64-bit DVD) from this page: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<TekkBuzz> BluesKaj: yeah that's true, mine resides in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kmix, but anytime I have a problem like Ab3L, I'll just switch the permisssions or ownership back to what it should be.
<sha1sum> and I noticed, when trying to set up my applications again, that when I went to download firefox I was getting 404 errors all over the place, which is when I started browsing through the repository indexes to find that maverick moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com, which got me thinking: why the hell is the newest release using an OLD release? lol
<BluesKaj> sha1sum, lsb_release -sr
<sha1sum> So should I be changing to a later release and then doing an "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<BluesKaj> what's the output?
<sha1sum> BluesKaj: 10.01
<sha1sum> whoops
<sha1sum> 10.10
<BluesKaj> then you have mistakenly installed 10.10 somehow
<sha1sum> But my KDE version is 4.8.4, which I highly doubt was the maverick version
<sha1sum> more likely something jacked around with my repositories... I looked at sources.list and there's no comment about where the repo list came from (any kind of app that may have altered them)
<BluesKaj> kde 4.8 can run on it
<BluesKaj> what's your sources.list show , maverick ?
<sha1sum> BluesKaj: yeah. I had to change the domain names to old-releases.ubuntu.com to get the repos to at least find packages again
<sha1sum> which they were at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/......
<sha1sum> BluesKaj: for instance, here's the main repo entry: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted universe
<BluesKaj> archive ubuntu , no wonder
<BluesKaj> backup your data ,and install a 13.04 image
<sha1sum> So I guess I can resolve this with a dist-upgrade, but I just want to be sure that it wasn't meant to be 10.10
<sha1sum> BluesKaj: I promise you that during the install it said 13.04 on the installer branding
<sha1sum> I think something just messed with the repos lists
<sha1sum> I've already configured the hell out of a lot of stuff on this install... If I don't have to do it all over again I'd definitely prefer not to lol
<BluesKaj> sha1sum, did you install to / and not touch /home
<sha1sum> What's the code name that I should be using for the latest kubuntu release?
<BluesKaj> quantal
<sha1sum> BluesKaj: I don't have separate partitions (I know, I know)
<G__81> Hi i have installed Kubuntu 12.10. I have added teh kubuntu backports ppa repo. I want to get only the KDE 4.10.2 and not the new kernel etc. So when i do apt-get dist-upgrade will it get upgraded to 13.04 ?
<BluesKaj> sha1sum, no that's not it , you should have a clean 13.04 if you installed to / only
<BluesKaj> G__81, no
<sha1sum> BluesKaj: yeah, and I moved from OpenSUSE, so I'm sure that it's not remnants of an old release, because that would be damn near impossible
<sha1sum> I'm going to try a dist-upgrade first, and if that doesn't work then I'll reinstall from a redownloaded image
<sha1sum> at least I have everything backed up.
<G__81> BluesKaj: so if i do dist-upgrade i ll still stay with 12.10 and would get only the updates from backports ppa ?
<BluesKaj> don't dist-upgrade , that will only upgrade the 10.10 pacjkages
<BluesKaj> sha1sum,^
<G__81> BluesKaj: so what should i do ?
<G__81> BluesKaj: i just want the 12.10 kernel and other stuff. I want the 4.10.2 and other KDE updates alone
<BluesKaj> G__81, yes your backports will upgrade kde and existing packages in 12.10
<G__81> BluesKaj: so what command should i give ?
<G__81> apt-get upgrade?
<sha1sum> BluesKaj: even if I change the repo sources to quantal and do an apt-get upgrade first?
<BluesKaj> G__81, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> sha1sum, no , changing the sources list will just muck up your install totally, you can't go from 10.10 to 13.04 directly
<sha1sum> BluesKaj: sad-face :(
<sha1sum> really didn't want to do all this again... Oh well... here I go.
<sha1sum> BluesKaj: thanks for your help! :)
<BluesKaj> sha1sum, np
<G__81> BluesKaj: ok thanks so giving those commands will make me stay with 12.10 alone and will not move me to 13.04 kernel or other stuff. is that right?
<G__81> and not to mention, it will fetch the kde updates too right?
<BluesKaj> G__81, right
<BluesKaj> yes
<G__81> thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> np, G__81
<G__81> i am facing problems with 13.04 kernel especially hibernate and suspend.its not a kubuntu issue, i see the same issue with fedora too and hence i stayed in 3.6 kernel series but 13.04 has 3.8 which is where i see the issue
<Ab3L> TekkBuzz: i was thinking about the folder with the permissions only for root. if i created it when i was root, it should be found in /home/root instead of /home/ab3l/, shouldn't it?
<BluesKaj> G__81, afaik the 12.10 kerenel stick with the 3.5
<BluesKaj> sticks
<G__81> BluesKaj: yeah i guess thats why i want to have 12.10 + kde 4.10 and then probably later on move to 13.10 once its released :)
<TekkBuzz> Ab3L: depends on the environment you had set when you became root, there are different ways of becoming root.
<bbeck> Does anyone know how to import an opml file into Amarok.  I press the import button, and nothing happens.
<TekkBuzz> Ab3L: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BluesKaj> G__81, I'm testing 13.10 atm and it's quite stabel , using nvidia graphics here , but I haven't heard any complaints about ATI or Intel graphics , but ione ask in #ubuntu+1 about any issues, if you wish
<Ab3L> TekkBuzz: thank you again
<BluesKaj> stabel=stable
<BluesKaj> bbeck, http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fileextensions/f/opmlfile.htm
<BluesKaj> bbeck, it's not a media/codec playable file
<bbeck> BluesKaj: yeah, I know I can't play it, but Amarok has a button to import an opml file, but pressing the button does not cause a file dialog to pop up or an error to be produced.
<BluesKaj> bbeck, perhaps amarok looks for the file locally , try downloading the opml file to your /home/user
<BluesKaj> first
<sebastiano> hi, my clock automatically changes the time to two hours earlier after every reboot, any ideas? tnx
<BluesKaj> bbeck, where is the option to import opml in amarok
<BluesKaj> sebastiano, make sure you set your clock to your time zone in "adjust date and time" and uncheck "set date and time automatically" ..there's a bug in the time server links , and make sure UTC is not checked in "Time Zones"
<bbeck> BluesKaj: Go to the podcast pane, then it's the last icon on the toolbar.
<sebastiano> BluesKaj: uhm I think I already tried that, my time zone is set on berlin... yeah the problem started when once I checked the  "set date and time automatically"
<BluesKaj> bbeck, yeah in configure amarok> settings plugins>podcast directory ..clicking on it does nothing here either :(
<BluesKaj> sebastiano, leaving the "adjust date and time" unchecked works here on all clocks on 3 OSs
<sebastiano> BluesKaj: ok tnx
<ik_> chidooooooooo
<claycorn> hello
<bbeck> BluesKaj: thanks for checking for me
<Sput> hi all
<Sput> trying to upgrade an old 10.10 machine to something recent, but do-release-upgrade as well as all graphical tools fail because extras.ubuntu.com/blabla/natty/foo/Packages.gz is not found
<Sput> is there any way to recover this outdated installation somehow?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Sput
<ubottu> Sput: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Sput> thx :)
<Sput> wtf, I have 26 GB free space on hdd, and do-release-upgrade now fails because it doesn't have enough?
<bazhang> Sput, do you have a separate /boot ?
<BluesKaj> Sput, what's the error ?
<Sput> bazhang: yeah, and the graphical tool actually told me that I should clean /boot
<Sput> on the shell I didn't get that important piece of info :)
 * Sput goes hunt for that snippet to remove unused kernels
<bazhang> that is exactly what I got when upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04
<BluesKaj> why bother with /boot to clutter thigs up
<Sput> dunno, I'm sure it was kind of default when I installed this system
<BluesKaj> or do ppl use it for grub maybe ?
<Sput> I don't usually use *buntu, so I'm rather poking around :)
<Sput> at least in my usual distro I know how to fix things
<genii-around> On the later *buntu from around 12.04 it will automatically mark your running kernel and the just-previous one with APT::NeverAutoRemove::  so then you can just use sudo apt-get autoremove   and the old cruft can go
<genii-around> But on previous versions, you have to manually specify each one in apt-get remove
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around that's good to know , I use autoremove a lot along with autoclean
<BluesKaj> ok , that's it for another day
<marconotaria> hi would like to know how to install skype in my zorin computer idk why is not listed
<bazhang> #zorinos marconotaria for zorin support
<Guest55913> hello
<TekkBuzz> anyone here use BasKet notes?
<TekkBuzz> seems it got broken between kde3 and 4.
<bunjee> anyone having trouble connecting to the internet with 13.04?
#kubuntu 2013-05-10
<Genyar> hi there
<Genyar> Anyone here?
<Genyar> Can I ask you a tech question?
<Genyar> uh oh
<dacresni> hey, i just lost all other accounts on my machine, what could possibly have happened ?
<Genyar> I don't know
<dacresni> i mean , ... they all show up on the greeeter but the other desktop enviornments
<dacresni> actually, none of the desktops enviornments show up
<dacresni> just myaccount but I was logged in last
<Genyar> Which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<dacresni> i think the update ,killed all my other desktop envionments
<dacresni> I  actualy installed this from ubuntu 12.10 and did a dist upgrade
<dacresni> is it cat /etc/distinfo
<Genyar> I need help too
<dacresni> discribe your isssue Genyar
<Genyar> ok, I would like to upgrade my Adobe Flash
<Genyar> from 11.2.202.243 to 11.2.202.280
<Genyar> how do I do that?
<Genyar> I want to upgrade to version 11.2.202.280 of Adobe Flash
<Unit193> How did you install it?  You should have installed flashplugin-installer or adobe-flashplugin from partner
<dacresni> here's my os-release btw,   NAME="Ubuntu"
<dacresni> VERSION="13.04, Raring Ringtail"
<dacresni> ID=ubuntu
<dacresni> ID_LIKE=debian
<dacresni> PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 13.04"
<dacresni> VERSION_ID="13.04"
<FloodBotK1> dacresni: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Genyar> ok, so how should I upgrade my Adobe Flash plugin?
<Unit193> Install flashplugin-installer
<Unit193> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.280ubuntu0.12.10.1 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<dacresni> will this thing tell me when my flood is up ?
<Genyar> I think I already installed the Flash Plugin installer
<Genyar> I saw it on my Adept installer
<Genyar> I'm using Kubuntu 11.04
<Genyar> the Natty Narwal release
<OerHeks> Natty is EOL. time to upgrade
<Genyar> if I upgrade to a new release, will that automatically upgrade my Adobe Flash  version?
<OerHeks> sure, current flash player on 13.04 is .280
<Genyar> I should upgrade to Kubuntu 13.04?
<OerHeks> 12.04 LTS or 13.04
<Genyar> But they got so many cool YouTube videos for 11.04 now
<Genyar> When it first came out, there were no YouTube tutorials for Natty Narwal release
<Axlin> All currently supported *buntu versions have the latest flash player version (11.2.202.280)
<Genyar> Now there are so many, and good ones for 11.04
<Genyar> Just when I'm getting used to 11.04, now I have to upgrade, shit
<Axlin> 11.04 is no longer supported. You may want to upgrade to 12.04 for the latest LTS release.
<Genyar> do they have Youtube Tutorials for 12.04?
<Genyar> What is the name of the 12.04 release?
<Genyar> does it have less bugs than 13.04?
<Axlin> Precise Pangoline
<Axlin> Pangolin* And it's a LTS release, meaning it's supported much longer than non-LTS versions like 12.10 or 13.04
<Genyar> which is the most secure and reliable version to upgrade to?
<Genyar> LTS?
<Axlin> Generally if you want the most stability, the longest support, and the least frequent OS upgrades, you go with the LTS versions.
<Axlin> Long-Term Service
<Axlin> Support, thjat is
<Genyar> Aha, so Kubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangoline is what I shoud upgrade to?
<Axlin> It sounds like you're the type who doesn't want to upgrade your OS every 6 months, so if that's the case, then yes.
<Genyar> you got it right
<Axlin> 12.04 was released in April 2012, and has a full 5 years of support, whereas releases starting with 13.04 will only get 9 months of support.
<Genyar> Good, how do I upgrade now?
<Axlin> And LTS versions are released every 2 years. So the next LTS will be released in April 2014 (version 14.04)
<Axlin> Honestly, I always recommend backing up your files and installing fresh. It's the best way to ensure a smooth upgrade. You can download 12.04 from kubuntu.org, burn it to a CD, and install
<Genyar> mmm, ok
<Axlin> Then you won't have to worry about upgrading for 5 years, if you so choose, or for one more year if you decide to go with 14.04 LTS when it comes out.
<Axlin> Actually, I should have said 4 years, since 12.04 has already been out for a year.
<Genyar> yeah, well, that's good enough for me
<Genyar> How should I backup my files?
<Genyar> I guess I could copy everything onto an external drive
<Axlin> The nice thing about Linux is that all your personal files, like music, documents, emails, pictures, etc. are going to be contained within your home folder. So you can simply copy your /home/<user> folder to an external hard drive
<Genyar> I've already backed up the most important files onto a huge external drive
<Genyar> Wow, yeah
<Genyar> yeah, if I do that, I wil have two backups
<Genyar> But I've never installed an entire operating system on my own
<Axlin> Are you dual booting?
<Axlin> Or is Kubuntu 11.04 your only OS right now?
<Genyar> I got another computer running on windows XP
<Genyar> But it's not connected
<Axlin> But the computer you're going to be installing 12.04 on will only be running Kubuntu?
<Genyar> yes
<Axlin> All you need to do then is burn the Kubuntu 12.04 ISO to a CD, boot off the CD, and tell the installer to use your entire hard drive
<Axlin> It will handle the rest for you
<Genyar> it's that easy?
<Axlin> Yep. You can look up installation instructions too if you want, so you can get some screenshots/videos of the entire process.
<Axlin> It's pretty easy.
<Genyar> Oh yeah, you mean a YouTube tutorial?
<Axlin> Yeah
<Axlin> Like: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Oz4IVspteU
<Genyar> thanks
<Axlin> No problem. I have to head out for a bit, but if you have any further questions I'm sure somebody else can pick up from here.
<mernilio> Im banned from ubuntu? What gives?
<mernilio> stupid channel...
<mernilio> im jewish .. and they did not like it..
<mernilio> fucking plo. hamas and hizbolla!
<mernilio> Btw: its rather intressting that Yassir Arafat died of an "unknowned" desceese.... called Aids.
<mernilio> Sorry. This is not a channel for political stuff.. again sorry!
<mernilio> Do you have an off-topic channel? If i might ask?
<kkerwin> Hi. I just installed Kubuntu 13.04 on a new laptop, and had it install proprietary drivers for my video card. When I went to jockey however, I saw that the driver was not listed as being installed, however. So, I installed one, and now don't have direct rendering.
<kkerwin> Video card is an nVidia GeForce 650M.
<dacresni> I keep tryign to change a users .dmrc and it keeps changing back
<cluelesscoder> just upgraded to 13.04
<cluelesscoder> and I'm missing my Menu launcher thing
<cluelesscoder> any tips?
<cluelesscoder> not even sure how to launch a menu from the command-line
<cluelesscoder> well I'll try a quick reboot at least...
<contrast> Greets, everyone. Anybody know if KDE SC 4.10.3 will be getting backported to Quantal?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<crazydip> where do I place custom "new file" templates for Dolphin?
<mernilio> opps hi everybody! :-) What channel is this?
<mernilio> kubuntu oki!
<mernilio> like a drunken ... well hello! :-)
<mernilio> i cant sound like charles bukowski when im sober...
<bazhang> mernilio, please stop that
<mernilio> sure i stop.. whats the beef?
<bazhang> this is support only, NOT chat mernilio
<bazhang> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mernilio> oki, i got the message
<mernilio> Thanks, but nothanks!
<hyper_ch> hmmm, I have strange problems with autofs.... can't get it to mount anything while normal mount -t cifs .... works just fine
<robotdevil> yay 13.04 is prett good so far aside from firefox
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> I'm back from the hollydays
<Graf_Westerholt> ovidiu-florin, your first program? ;)
<heikoo> will kde 4.11 be backported to kubuntu 12.04? if so, how soon after release?
<ovidiu-florin> Graf_Westerholt: no, my usual greeting :D
<Graf_Westerholt> ovidiu-florin, so you are the first program everybody write.
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<Graf_Westerholt> :D
<ovidiu-florin> question: is it wise to set the owner to the public_html folder and all subfiles/folders to www-data?
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hi Graf_Westerholt
<robotdevil_> anyone else having issues with firefox on 13.04
<BluesKaj_> any freezes ?
<BluesKaj_> Graf_Westerholt^
<BluesKaj_> robotdevil_, what kind of issues ?
<robotdevil_> freezes
<Graf_Westerholt> Not yet. And the graphiccard is perfect in the slot.
<robotdevil_> fresh install
<robotdevil_> have to keep terminating it
<robotdevil_> and rekonq open on wrong screen
<BluesKaj_> yeah robotdevil_ , it was freezing here too , but I was experimenting with Opera already, because FF was slow, and it's become my default now
<BluesKaj_> opera is default
<BluesKaj_> rekonq doesn't work with my banking site , no matter what browser type setting I use
<Graf_Westerholt> Opera is the best browser.
<BluesKaj_> Graf_Westerholt, so far I like it a lot , very configurable
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj_, it is also best with HTML.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj_, Opera was the first with tabs.
<BluesKaj_> yes
<Graf_Westerholt> I use Opera since a long time. :)
 * BluesKaj_ nods
<robotdevil_> BluesKaj_: ok
<robotdevil_> I dont really like opera, might check it out again
<robotdevil_> repos?
<robotdevil_> or site?
<Artakha> opera's great but it needs to learn how to use the native style |:
<robotdevil_> Artakha: I remember it always looked like it was from gnome 1
<Artakha> eh it's not horrible these days
<robotdevil_> or firefox could just get reworked already....
 * robotdevil_ hopes samsung really helps ff
<BluesKaj_> nowadays FF is slow and ponderous and freezes for no reason , not going bother trying help fix it , needs another revamping for linux ..getting bloated again
<BluesKaj_> help fix by filing bugs
<Artakha> it's funny how the scene of such a crucial application as web browsers happens to be one of the bigger messes
<BluesKaj_> I heard it's the javascript that's causing the problems
<Artakha> though i guess it makes sense because of the popularity each browser maker went their own ways
<Artakha> the standards should've been established earlier and enforced better
<Artakha> stuff like css would've been avoided
<BluesKaj_> rekonq is less hopeless ,but still needs alot of work
<Artakha> opera's nice but unpolished
<Artakha> they should just use qt :P
<BluesKaj_> pretty plain  eye candy, but it's smooth and relatively fast and doesn't freeze
<Artakha> yeah rekonq looks nice
<BluesKaj_> I mean Opera
<Artakha> well yeah. opera is the best of the bunch imo
<robotdevil_> http://www.webmonkey.com/2013/04/mozillas-servo/
<robotdevil_> google is just too big
<robotdevil_> like the non-profit idea better
<Artakha> i don't trust google
<Artakha> "Eich calls Rust “safe by default” and says that Rust will stop “entire classes of memory management errors”, helping to eliminate a common cause of not just security flaws, but browser crashes."
<Artakha> interesting
<robotdevil_> its hard to notice rendering time is os is on a ssd
<BluesKaj_> chromium tab fonts are unreadable and unconfigurable on a large screen , so I can't use it
<robotdevil_> isnt the chromium settings special?
<robotdevil_> never saw anything like that before, well except for some gnome programs
<BluesKaj_> robotdevil_, chromium follows the gtk /mozilla settings in kde for fonts etc , but parts of chromium's fonts are hard coded like the tabs
<robotdevil_> I meant the settings, but I know what you mean
<robotdevil_> I think this is one of the bussiest ive ever saw this channel lol
<robotdevil_> busiest*
<Artakha> i'd say there should be a new web standard that would define a strong web page, styling and scripting standard if i didn't know better
<jony_easyrider> Krusader tells me when entering in an archive that "krarc is disabled". Please help!
<bambam1> What kind of hardware is Kubuntu most suitable for and what's the definition of "old" hardware now-a-days?
<bambam1> My specs: (CPU: Intel Pentium 4 630 Prescott 3.0GHz, RAM: 3.5 GB DDR2 @ 533 MHz, GPU: Nvidia GT 610, SATA II HDD)
<robotdevil_> bambam1: that hardware should work ok, most suitable is any after than system, I used on average of 2.2 - 5 gigs of ram, but ku runs on a netbook well, well most netbooks
<robotdevil_> try and see, I would say that is old hardware, anything under a core duo is dated
<robotdevil_> imho
<ovidiu-florin> I can't get mp3 playback to work on chromium. I installed chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extras, and it still does not work
<ovidiu-florin> it works now
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey
<BluesKaj_> bambam, your specs indicate kubuntu will run fine , not the fastest but reasonable just the same .
<bambam> BluesKaj_: What parts of KDE are CPU intensive?
<BluesKaj_> bambam, mostly the browser plugins and sometimes Xorg , but since you have a nvidia graphics , that will help a lot
<Artakha> nepomuk tends to eat cpu
<Artakha> tho that can be disabled
<bambam> Artakha: I noticed that
<BluesKaj_> bambam, yes as Artakha indicates , nepomuk and akonadi server can be a load , which can be turned off if you don't use file indexiing and kmail/PIM
<Artakha> i don't have a problem with akonadi
<BluesKaj_> most home users don't need kmail and it's associated database akonadi server
<BluesKaj_> Artakha, , some users like me can't use kmail , segfaults after about 3 days od use , then toatlly breaks
<Artakha> it works fine for me
<BluesKaj_> I use thunderbird and now that I use opera , it's email client seems usable
<bambam> " it works fine for me"
<bambam> I always wonder how things work fine for some, and completely breaks for other users
<bambam> I tried Linux Mint Cinnamon and it wasn't very stable, Ubuntu 13.04 was quite stable
<bambam> A friend of mine said the complete opposite
<Artakha> well when it comes to computing there's a ton of variables, hardware specs, set of features used, workflow habits, configuration
<BluesKaj_> Artakha, nice for you but not for me , and kmail used to be a great email client back in the kde3 days , but since they tried to make it into anoffics style email server , it's not much use here
<Artakha> so it's not really surprising
<westmi> why is kubuntu crashing?
<westmi> I reinstalled, and it is crashing again
<hanibana> hi, I'm using recordmydesktop. The problem is: when I play the captured video, in the middle of playback the sound goes away! VLC exits with some weird error and other players like mplayer continue with no sound. Recordmydesktop reports no errors during capture. Any idea to trace this annoying problem?! :(
<BluesKaj_> hanibana, perhaps it's the powersaving mode kicking in
<BluesKaj_> or screensaver
<hanibana> but, I'm moving mouse around during the capture...
<BluesKaj_> during playback
<westmi> that kinda sounds like what I'm dealing with, but with everything else
<hanibana> BluesKaj_: but I have not such problem for example when playing movies...
<westmi> too many bugs.........
<westmi> I'm really upset over this.....been using kubuntu for years, and just recently, like within the last week,a it is not working right
<BluesKaj_> hanibana, what kind of file is recording with recordmydesktop ?
<westmi> I reinstalled, hoping to correct the problem, and then this morning it is crashing again!
<happycanid> I had sound problems when upgrading to Kubuntu 12.04 (as well as printer config problems).
<BluesKaj_> westmi, did you run md5sum on th eimage
<hanibana> BluesKaj_: it captures desktop and outputs as video file as ogv format.
<BluesKaj_> yes but what is playing on the desktop that you need use recordmydesktop for?
<westmi> yes-it is the same disc i have been using with sucess
<westmi> the only thing I can deduce is someone hacked my s@#t because I used the same password, MAYBE......
<hanibana> BluesKaj_: some scenarios on a network management software to be recorded as a homework for my net management course!
<BluesKaj_> westmi, i doubt that very much
<westmi> so do i
<BluesKaj_> hanibana, can't you just copyt the software into a file
<hanibana> BluesKaj_: and then?
<BluesKaj_> play it back with a media player
<BluesKaj_> westmi, give some details about kubuntu crashing
<westmi> crap, I hate it when I have to drag out my linux book,to start entering commands
<westmi> I just wanna use it, ....
<westmi> not fix it
<BluesKaj_> westmi, like I said we need details in order to help
<westmi> yeah, i'm a slow typist, so please be patient with me......
<westmi> I had this installed for about a year,(kubuntu 12.04), and right about the time the new linux kernal was released,firefox, dolphin just quit working
<westmi> and the desktop started crashing due to knet issues
<westmi> kdenet?
<westmi> I dont remember exactly what it was
<BluesKaj_> kwin?
<BluesKaj_> plasma-desktop
<westmi> crap I'll have ta get back with ya, because I done forgot the exact issue
<westmi> not plasma
<BluesKaj_> sounds like graphics driver problems
<westmi> kwin might of been one of em
<westmi> I've got a nvidea 9500 that has been very consistaintly good
<westmi> yeah, nvidea has been releasing all kinds of new drivers.....i'll try one of the others
<BluesKaj_> westmi, best to use the drivers available in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<westmi> yep, and I always use the recommended one
<sebastian_> Hey there, I have a question: I have a Pc with a smale SSD and a 2TB HDD, My SSD runs allways full with Programs and my  HDD is unused so is it Posibble to Install Programs on my HDD so that unly the Mayn System runs on the SSD?
<sebastian_> and sorry for my Bad English ._.*
<westmi> unly?
<sebastian_> only :D
<westmi> Mayn?
<happycanid> Main
<BluesKaj_> main
<happycanid> I thought for a second you had one of those Mayan systems..the one that only runs an astrological calendar and reminds you when it's time for the human sacrifice.
<westmi> lol
<westmi> how small is the ssd?
<BluesKaj_> doubt it , you'll  have one OS on 2 drives , one for / and the hdd for /home ...never heard of that working
<happycanid> apparently it works on Windoze.
<happycanid> but I wouldn't attempt it on Linux.
<happycanid> I have an SSD.120 G..that's all I need. It keeps things simple.
<sebastian_> 60 GB SSD but thanks to Crossover it is Allways full
<BluesKaj_> sebastian_, after updates and upgrades , run autoremove and autoclean to keep your system to a minimum footprint
<happycanid> that reminds me..I should install Bleachbit.
<BluesKaj_> crossover ?
<happycanid> Crossover allows you to play Windows games on LInux,I believe.
<esing> Is there an xml viewer for kubuntu? I don't find any, only xml editors
<sebastian_> what happycannid says
<BluesKaj_> sebastian_, whynot just install windows ion the hdd ?
<happycanid> you could do that
<happycanid> and you'd still have your data files from Windows available through Linux
<sebastian_> becaus I dont want to shut down the Pc and boot again just for playing a game
<BluesKaj_> reboot into the windows drive ..simple ..not shutting down
<happycanid> Sebastian..with your configuration;you're better off installing Windows. The 60G SSD for Windows and essential programs; and the 2TB HDD for non-critical programs and your data.
<BluesKaj_> store your games on the HDD , sebastian_
<sebastian_> thx
<freinhard> hi!
<Guest91757> hi
<freinhard> tried to update from 12.10 to 13.04: muon tries to open /usr/share/pyshared/UpdateManager/DistUpgradeFetcherKDE.py, but that doesn't live there, its somewhere in /usr/lib/python3/
<freinhard> known bug?
<Genyar> Where is the message board?
<Genyar> Where are the trouble shooting forums for Kubuntu where I can post a message?
<OerHeks> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forum.php
<OerHeks> or http://forum.kde.org/
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, this is kubuntu real time support , what's your question ?
<Genyar> I'm tryinig to find the write forum for troubleshooting
<Genyar> the right forum for troubleshooting
<Genyar> s there a way of using the Find command to examine those packages I had downloaded and installed, to see if some malware was installed, and to see if my home directory was affected?  Should I use the Find command to examine all the files modified within the last 9 hours?
<Genyar> Is there an automated tool that can delete the packages that were installed based on their files' modification times?  Or should I use the -exec command to delete all of the files that were downloaded about 9 hours ago?  Or should I just move all of the files modified within the last 10 hours to the posix directory and examine them before deleting them?
<Genyar> Is Kopete a KDE PIM application?
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, if you run apt-get autoremove and apt-get autoclean , you can clean out old files from youe system , do it periodically . also to find file or packages , use apt-file packagename or filename
<BluesKaj_> kopete is a stand alone app afaik
<Genyar> apt-file packagename.....mmm.....thats sounds like a general command, don't I need to be more specific in terms of the timestamp?
<BluesKaj_> gen yeah , packagename is the name of the file or package you want
<BluesKaj_> Genyar,
<BluesKaj_> like kopete or ...
<BluesKaj_> and  what makes you think the repositories contain malware ?
<Genyar> I don't know the specifi c name of the package that was installed
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, never heard of a method to delete files according to their install timestamps, but it may exist
<jackcy75> #ubuntu-app-devel
<Genyar> oh
<Genyar> you're still here
<jackcy75> /join/#ubuntu-app-devel
<BluesKaj_> I asked in #ubuntu , but didn't get a reply
<Genyar> Yes you can
<Pici> jackcy75: /join #ubuntu-app-devel
<Genyar> by using he -exec option
<BluesKaj_> or #kubuntu-devel
<jackcy75> thx, i always mispell that *G*
<Genyar> I posted a topic called "Kopote Troubleshooting" in the KDE forums
<Genyar> I mean "Kopete Troubleshooting"
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, even #kde may have some ppl who know
<Genyar> how do I get there?
<Genyar> should I go there now, Blues?
<BluesKaj_> just click on the #kde or  #kubuntu-devel , but the standard methos is to type  /join #nameofchat in the server textbox
<Genyar> ok
<Genyar> thanks blues
<BluesKaj_> if you're using a real irc client , not some all in one client
<keithzg> Most modern GUI clients (I don't know of any who won't, actually) will properly interpret you clicking on a channel name like #kde or such as you wanting to go there, and act accordingly :)
<BluesKaj_> konversation does
<BluesKaj_> for sure ,
<Genyar> Ok, are there Kubuntu experts here?
<Genyar> I need to do some troubleshooting
<Genyar> Are you guys Kubuntu experts?
<Riddell> Genyar: what's the issue?
<Genyar> I have a problem with Kopete
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, this is where you were before , anyway backup your impoortant files  and go here to download the latest kubuntu , http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> we don't support Kopete any more, current versions of Kubuntu use KDE Telepathy
<Genyar> I don't want to backup files that are compromised
<Riddell> what makes you think you have compromised files? it's very unlikely you do, this isn't windows.
<BluesKaj_> why do you think they are compromized , this isn't windows
<Genyar> I want to analyse and delete the rogue files first, incase they contain malware
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj_: Malware exists for Linux though.
<Genyar> so there are Kubuntu experts here?
<BluesKaj_> SonikkuAmerica, let's not get sidetracked with a irrelevant debate
<apachelogger> Genyar: Riddell is one of the lead developers, I guess that counts as expert
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj_: Sorry, just a side point.
<Genyar> Riddell is here?
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, he just posted above
<Genyar> I see
<Genyar> I made a stupid mistake early this morning when I was trying to create a new Yahoo email account.  Because I got a security warning from Mozilla about third party visibility, I switched to using Reconq as my Web Browser.  Then I registered a new Yahoo email account, and late in the registration process, Yahoo told me I need to update, upgrade and download some stuff in order to gain full access to the functionality of the
<Genyar> website I was using.
 * BluesKaj_ wonders why ppl bother with yahoo these days
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<Genyar> I thought this was strange for a few reasons.  First, because the file it asked me to download said something like MP3 or MPEG, but it included a bunch of other files with a total of about 8 MB.  And the second reason I was suspicious was that if this was related to the Yahoo website, then why would yahoo ask me to download it 3/4s way through the installation process.  It should have asked me as soon as I opened the website.
<Riddell> the mozilla warning we can't comment on without knowing what it said, but it almost certainly won't have left anything on your computer
<Genyar> it told me it would enhance the functionality of the website and enable me to complete what I was doing.  So, I just accepted the downloads and gave it permission, and it ended up downloading 19 packages and said it was updating or upgrading my current packages, and it took about 2 minutes.  I gave it permission to access my Kwallet, which I don't know anything about.  When it was done, I was able to complete the registration
<Genyar> process, but there were problems with my new email account and it didn't work.  When I tried to register the new account again, I got the same request to download the update again.
<Riddell> the rekonq warning we also can't comment without knowing more about what it said, it was probably just not liking rekonq
<Riddell> what did you download?
<Genyar> So, I used Firefox to create the new account, and that worked better.
<Genyar> 19 p[ackages
<BluesKaj_> rekonq isn't working right on many websites ..it's quite useless
<Genyar> oh
<Genyar> I had done this, so I could add my Yahoo account to Kopete.  So, when I booted up Kopete, I added the new yahoo account and tested it.  But I experienced a lot of problems with Kopete, especially with respect to my contact list, and whenever I logged off Kopete.
<Genyar> hi Lars
<BluesKaj_> gen  I think you suspicions are unwarranted , since rekonq isn't recognized properly then yahoo gave you the messages about flash and other plugins need to render their pages properly , that's probly what you saw and interpreted as malware
<BluesKaj_> Genyar,^
<Genyar> that is good news
<Genyar> But kopete was working well before I had downloaded those packages
<Genyar> Is there a way of using the Find command to examine those packages I had downloaded and installed?
<Genyar> and to see if my home directory was affected?
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, kopete is still available in 13.04 if you backup and upgrade to 13.04
<Genyar> I was told that 12.04 is a better and more reliable version of Kubuntu
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, the packages you mentioned were part of the rekonq / yahoo DL?
<Genyar> That's what I want to find out
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, that's just someone's opinion
<apachelogger> well, 12.04 is at least supported :P
<BluesKaj_> 13.04 is stable and works well in kubuntu , ubuntu on the other hand has desktop problems
<Genyar> Should I use the Find command to examine all the files modified within the last 9 hours?
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, I think it's waste of your time
<Genyar> Is there an automated tool that can delete the packages that were installed based on their files' modification times?  Or should I use the -exec command to delete all of the files that were downloaded about 9 hours ago?  Or should I just move all of the files modified within the last 10 hours to the posix directory and examine them before deleting them?
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, remember , this isn't windows
<BluesKaj_> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<BluesKaj_> Genyar,^
<Genyar> yeah?
<BluesKaj_> yeah
<apachelogger> yeah.
<Genyar> What is that program that replaces Kopete in Kubuntu 12.04?
<BluesKaj_> kopete is available in 12.04 and 12.10 and 13.04 ..it's just not being upgraded
<BluesKaj_> but ppl still use it
<Genyar> But you said there's a program better than Kopete?
<BluesKaj_> empathy is aterrible buggy thing , it should be trashed
<BluesKaj_> noit me
<Genyar> I heard Kopete is really good for private messaging your friends
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj_: KDE Telepathy is worse... esp if you don't assign a password to kdewallet
<BluesKaj_> so did I , but I seldom used it ...not  an IM user
<Genyar> I think it's supposed to be more secure and way more versatile than Yahoo Messenger
<SonikkuAmerica> lol Yahoo! Messenger
<Genyar> I don't use IM either, except for Skype
<Genyar> But I used to use Windows Messenger a long time ago
<SonikkuAmerica> I use FB Messenger and therein lay the KDE Telepathy problem
<Genyar> Aha, so when I install Kubuntu 12.04, I can just use Kopete again, and it may work better with the clean install
<SonikkuAmerica> Genyar: If you must (and if you don't mind dragging "gtk" with you), use PIdgin
<SonikkuAmerica> *Pidgin
<Genyar> what is "gtk" and Pidgin, never heard of those?
<SonikkuAmerica> Pidgin is the (old) GNOME chat client (till they build Empathy)
<BluesKaj_> !gtk | Genyar
<ubottu> Genyar: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<SonikkuAmerica> And GTK+ is the GIMP Tool Kit
<Genyar> I don't know anything about GNOME OR GIMP
<BluesKaj_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<BluesKaj_> but don't install gnome-desktop
<BluesKaj_> or ubuntu-desktop
<kirebyte> Hello
<BluesKaj_> if you install gtl based packages , the proper libs will install with them and they run just fine on kubuntu
<BluesKaj_> Genyar,^
<BluesKaj_> err gtk based
<Genyar> What's with all the sudo apt commands?  Isn't it easier to install all that stuff with Adept Installer or the other Kubuntu package installers?
<BluesKaj_> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<keithzg> Genyar: It's easier to tell people "paste this line of text into a terminal" than describing navigating button presses in a GUI application. But if you're installing packages and prefer a GUI, by all means use Muon or such.
<SonikkuAmerica> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<BluesKaj_> one advantage of gui installers like muon or adept/apper is the description of the package/app and what it does ..i use muon as a reference for that reason
<SonikkuAmerica> Or Synaptic, if you must
<BluesKaj_> synaptic is gettting slow in kde , I dropped it for that reason , but it's a good reference
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, a real question: Why does a fresh install of Kubuntu 13.04 ditch the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Even though it's present in /etc/default/grub)
<Genyar> Okay, well thanks for your help guys
<Genyar> I'm going to go eat sth for lunch now
<Genyar> By the way, does the 12.04 Kubuntu version have Quassel IRC automatically installed?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, do some more rading about transitioning from being a windows user to a linux user ,,, it will probly make a lot of untruths about linux disappear
<BluesKaj_> reading
<BluesKaj_> untruths dreamed up by linux haters
<apachelogger> SonikkuAmerica: unfortunate behavior in grub and ubiquity... simply run sudo update-grub2 to resolve it
<SonikkuAmerica> apachelogger: k
<apachelogger> if one does not install updates during installation an update will take care of that until we have a more global fix
<Genyar> Well, I have read the first 100 pages of Your UNIX/Linux: The Ultimate Guide, by Sumitabha Das
<Genyar> this book is very comprehensive:  it is helping me learn to get used to the UNIX/Linux environment
<BluesKaj_> hmm I have no /etc/default/grub file . guess it's not included in 13.10, installed grub to the mbr of the W7 hdd from the 13.04 install
<BluesKaj_> I miss the text-based alternate installer ... hope it's reinstated in future releases
<Genyar> Goodbye
<BluesKaj_> bye Genyar , have fun :)
<Genyar> Will I see you guys here at Quassel IRC after I install 12.04 Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj_> yes Genyar , it's the same server , freenode on all clients
<Genyar> So, 12.04 automatically installs Quassel IRC?
<Genyar> I'm going to do a clean install
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, yes , quassel will be in kmenu>apps>internet , after your install is finished
<Genyar> okay.....excellent....thanks Blues
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, isee by your IP address that your ISP is Thompson Manitoba ...visited there many yrs ago
<Genyar> Wow, you guys know everything
<Genyar> Are you American?
<BluesKaj_> nope I'm a Canuck too , i'm near Sudbury Ontario
<Genyar> there's a professor here at UCN who is a Linux maniac
<BluesKaj_> cool :)
<Genyar> He had helped me install Kubuntu 11.04 a couple years ago
<BluesKaj_> good to hear that
<Genyar> I drove through Sudbury last time I visited southern Ontario
<Genyar> actually, I think i stayed overnight in Sudbury that summer
<Genyar> yeah, it was definitely Sudbury: I stayed overnight in a motel there
<BluesKaj_> I live in a small town 40mi west of Sudbury, but I grew up there ...typical INCO mining town then , not so anymore ..it's alot greener now
<Genyar> yeah, I bought blueberries in Subbury: they were good
<Genyar> I lived in Thunder Bay almost a year
<Genyar> But I'm from Southern Ontario
<BluesKaj_> 12.04 is a decent OS , but if you have nvidia graphics you may have some issues , unless they're resolved now
<Genyar> nvidia graphics?
<BluesKaj_> 12.04 is a yr old now so it's quite mature
<BluesKaj_> yes  graphics processor
<Genyar> I don't know anything about my graphics processor
<BluesKaj_> nvidia is graphics chip maker , used in alot of pcs/laptops etc
<BluesKaj_> laptop or desktop?
<Genyar> My Linux computer has an AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+
<Genyar> Desktop
<BluesKaj_> ahh , like my old compaq that died last yr
<Genyar> Yeah, it's old, I guess
<BluesKaj_> this pc is 5yrsold
<Genyar> but it has a lot of memory, I think
<Genyar> Does the AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+ use nvidia graphics?
<BluesKaj_> if you do lspci in the terminal , thast'll show your hardware , like RAM and cpu , graphic etc
<BluesKaj_> look for VGA compatible controller , that's you graphics
<BluesKaj_> your
<Genyar> lspci?  Is that the letter "L" a tthe beginning or a vertical bar?
<BluesKaj_> the latter L , lower case
<BluesKaj_> it means list
<Genyar> ok
<BluesKaj_> ls means list actually
<Genyar> Wow,ok
<Genyar> I found it
<Genyar> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<BluesKaj_> yes , that's what i had too
<Genyar> ok, so does that controller use nividia graphics?
<BluesKaj_> no ATI /Radeon is a different manufacturer
<Genyar> ok, so that's good?
<Genyar> That means I can still install Kubuntu 12.04?
<BluesKaj_> to see how much memory you have , type free in the terminal , the numbers next to Mem , will show it
<Genyar> I did that recently,but used a different command
<Genyar> I used the df command
<Genyar> I typed "df -i -h"
<BluesKaj_> df is for your hard drive capacity
<Genyar> oh, I see, ok, so I type "mem"?
<BluesKaj_> free measure your random access memory or RAM
<BluesKaj_> measures
<BluesKaj_> no , type , free
<Genyar> oh yeah, right
<Genyar>  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Genyar> Mem:       1477044    1434712      42332          0      63792     551388
<Genyar> -/+ buffers/cache:     819532     657512
<Genyar> Swap:      2096444         60    2096384
<Genyar> oh, free -h would work better
<BluesKaj_> Genyar, yes , you may not have desktop effects like 3D graphics and DRI ,but kubuntu should run fine on that pc
<BluesKaj_> just wanted to see the total RAM
<Genyar> I'm not sure what to make of those numbers, I could not do the "human" option for the memory stats
<Genyar> What is my total ram?
<BluesKaj_> 1.5G or so
<Genyar> Were those numbers in packets of 1,024 KB?
<BluesKaj_> yes , think so
<Genyar> When I checked a few months ago, KDE told me my total phyusical memory is 1.41 GiB
<BluesKaj_> well , it's enough to run kubuntu without any problems
<BluesKaj_> minimum is !G
<BluesKaj_> 1G rather :)
<Genyar> Aha, so it's good I'm doing a clean install
<BluesKaj_> 40% headroom is good along with your swap
<Genyar> Mmm, my other computer only has 768 MB of RAM, I think
<Genyar> that's the one running Windows XP
<BluesKaj_> clean install is your only option unless you want to upgrade to 11.10 then upgrade again to 12.04 over the internet , a very long and drawn out process
<Genyar> But it's a much bigger computer: it's a tower computer
<BluesKaj_> a bigger box doesn't mean much nowadays
<Genyar> Last I checked my Linux computer only has 270.5 MiB of free physical memory
<Genyar> probably less now
<BluesKaj_> do you have a bowser open besides quassel ?
<Genyar> Yes, why?
<Genyar> I'm still in the KDE forums with Firefox
<BluesKaj_> the bowser plugins like flash are cpu hogs
<Genyar> Yeah, I've been screwing around with Adobe Flash for at least 2 years now, bec of my ongoig chat problems
<Genyar> I've had a lot of problems with java and flash plugins, and updating them
<BluesKaj_> 12.04 should help solve some of those issues
<Genyar> thanks
<BluesKaj_> ok , gotta go ..I'll be back tomorrow morning ... a friend's retirement party starst in few mins
<Genyar> good luck
<Genyar> have fun
<Genyar> I appreciate your help
<Graf_Westerholt> Linux froze again.
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | Graf_Westerholt:  It will melt. It is spring after all. :)
<ubottu> Graf_Westerholt:  It will melt. It is spring after all. :): Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica, there are no details. It freeze randomly and I have to press the hard reset button.
<SonikkuAmerica> Graf_Westerholt: What were you doing before it froze?
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica, it is random.
<Graf_Westerholt> I have this almost every day.
<Graf_Westerholt> Even if I do nothing.
<SonikkuAmerica> What Kubuntu version?
<Graf_Westerholt> Since one and a half year every Kubunt version.
<SonikkuAmerica> You may try the "Reinstall" option off your live media.
<Graf_Westerholt> I did two new fresh installs.
<SonikkuAmerica> It clears your system settings but keeps your apps and files.
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe some hardware specs?
<Graf_Westerholt> http://www.sysprofile.de/id10404
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperTux running Kubuntu 13.04, AMD Athlon X2 CPU, nVidia GeForce graphics?
<Walzmyn> Why I try to play a video (Moive) I get sound but the video is black. Sometimes changing the size of the window makes it play, sometimes not. This is happening in Kaffeine and VLC
<SonikkuAmerica> Walzmyn: HAVE YOU TRIED dRAGON pLAYER?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Oops, caps lock)
<SonikkuAmerica> Have you tried Dragon Player?
<Walzmyn> SonikkuAmerica: yeah, I think i did. I rather go without than use that thing
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica, yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> Walzmyn: Do you have all the plugins for VLC?
<SonikkuAmerica> Graf_Westerholt: OK... hmmm...
 * SonikkuAmerica wishes BluesKaj were still here
<Walzmyn> SonikkuAmerica: dragon player had even more isseus when I just tried it. Left a ghost of the desktop in its window
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica, BluesKaj_ tries to help me since a year. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Walzmyn: I may need to look at it myself.
<SonikkuAmerica> Graf_Westerholt: Are you using the nouveau or the nVidia prop drivers?
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica, does not matter, I tried both, same problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec...
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm back!
<Graf_Westerholt> wb SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> thx
<Graf_Westerholt> np
<SonikkuAmerica> !bug 1175631 | Graf_Westerholt, check this
<ubottu> bug 1175631 in Nouveau Xorg driver "Kubuntu 13.04 raring freezes - nouveau GPU lockup" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175631
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica, but it freeze with NVidia-driver, too.
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, we don't support the nVidia driver itself.
<Graf_Westerholt> But the conclusion is that the problem is not with the nouveau.
<SonikkuAmerica> Graf_Westerholt: Can you get to a tty in the meantime?
<SonikkuAmerica> If you can, try [ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SonikkuAmerica> ]
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica, no.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh dear.
<SonikkuAmerica> We may not have a solution then.
<SonikkuAmerica> You might try another flavor of Ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> Your graphics are good enough to run Ubuntu (Unity) and Ubuntu GNOME; try them.
<SonikkuAmerica> If you don't freeze up, it could be a KDE problem.
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica, that is a good idea.
<Graf_Westerholt> But how can KDE freeze Kubuntu that I cannot kill the xserver?
<SonikkuAmerica> Of all the DEs Ubuntu officially runs under, KDE takes up the most resources.
<SonikkuAmerica> Then Unity, then GNOME 3, then XFCE, then LXDE
<Graf_Westerholt> I is not a resource problem.
<Graf_Westerholt> I have free memory.
<Walzmyn> aight, SonikkuAmerica you got me on the right track. I found a ppa and updated vlc, now all is good, VLC and Kaffeine
<Graf_Westerholt> All is working fine and suddenly it freeze.
<SonikkuAmerica> Walzmyn: Awesome.
<SonikkuAmerica> Graf_Westerholt: You might try [ dmesg ; watch --differences dmesg | tail ]
<SonikkuAmerica> Graf_Westerholt: Just to monitor what the system says after startup
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica, that is a lot of output.
<SonikkuAmerica> dmesg dumps everything the system said. You may wish to pipe the output of dmesg somewhere and monitor the second command in terminal
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica http://paste.kde.org/741530/
<SonikkuAmerica> Graf_Westerholt: Is ECC an option you can change in your BIOS?
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica, I do not know.
<Graf_Westerholt> I can check the manual.
<SonikkuAmerica> (As per lines 790 and 791 of your paste)
<SonikkuAmerica> (790-793 excuse me)
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica, I can enable ECC in BIOS. But will it help?
<SonikkuAmerica> It's worth a try
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu in general is good at auto-detecting stuff...
<Graf_Westerholt> What does ECC do?
<SonikkuAmerica> ECC = Error Control Code
<Graf_Westerholt> Guess it is a good idea. :)
<Graf_Westerholt> SonikkuAmerica, I am going to bed, it is late. I am going to reboot and change the BIOS. See you tomorrow!
<SonikkuAmerica> See ya!
<Graf_Westerholt> Thx!
<fbc_> How can I associate magnet links in firefox with Ktorrent? I've already associated magnet with ktorrent and ktorrentmagnet downloaded, but I could not get it to work. Any ideas?
<bambam1> Wow...
<bambam1> Kubuntu is pretty
<bambam1> Pretty damn awesome
<bambam1> BluesKaj_: It runs pretty well on my 8 year old system (although the GPU is pretty new)
<fbc_> How can I associate magnet links in firefox with Ktorrent? I've already associated magnet with ktorrent and ktorrentmagnet downloaded, but I could not get it to work. Any ideas?
#kubuntu 2013-05-11
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam1: BluesKaj_ ain't here
<SonikkuAmerica> He'll be back tomorrow
<bambam1> SonikkuAmerica: Okay, thanks
<bambam1> One issue though
<bambam1> I started Kubuntu for the first time and I can't find the start menu to access applications and what have you
<bambam1> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news-700/Kubuntu-13-04-Daily-Build-Launched-Features-KDE-4-9-2.png?1352359040
<bambam1> It's like the K icon disappeared
<SonikkuAmerica> It should be in the bottom left corner of the screen unless you moved it
<bambam1> I did not, this is a fresh install
<bambam1> I wasn't able to see it at all
<SonikkuAmerica> You should be able to put it (or Homerun in 13.04) back
<SonikkuAmerica> Is your screen too large for your monitor?
<bambam1> I figured that might be the issue
<bambam1> I have two monitors
<bambam1> I've been playing around with the display settings, disabling one monitor
<bambam1> still see the same issue
<SonikkuAmerica> Why do you still want the daily build anyway?
<bambam1> I don't, it was just a screenshot
<bambam1> I fetched whatever iso was on the Kubuntu website
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<SonikkuAmerica> I was about to say, that's NOT how the Kubuntu live CD desktop looks AT ALL.
<bambam1> Nope
<SonikkuAmerica> System Settings > Display and Monitor > Display Config'n
<bambam1> Also, I'm not sure if my computer is just slow but when do you typically expect the login sound to play?
<bambam1> I was there already, SonikkuAmerica
<bambam1> It seemed like it played completely at random, well after the login animation was done
<SonikkuAmerica> After the desktop pops up
<bambam1> I see
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, that's where it's been since Day 1
<bambam1> Could someone help me disable akonadi server? I'm looking at documentation but it seems outdated
<bambam1> Without breaking anything important
<bambam1> Anyone?
<bambam1> >200 members and nobody present?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bambam1> hello
<Runemoro_> When I do "X -configure" it tells me "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."
<Runemoro_> Can anyone help me?
<Obsidian1723> What is it that you're trying to do?
<Runemoro_> Obsidian1723: My computer boots into failsafe mode automaticly, and I thought X -xonfigure would fix it
<Runemoro_> Obsidian1723: configure*
<Obsidian1723> well, you would do dpkg-reconfigure
<Runemoro_> I already did
<Runemoro_> No difference
<Obsidian1723> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Obsidian1723> or no sudo if logged in as root
<Runemoro_> Yes, It gives me no output
<Obsidian1723> You ran that exact command?
<Runemoro_> And it doesn't fix the problem
<Runemoro_> Yes
<Obsidian1723> Did you tail /var/log/messages and check dmesg ?
<Runemoro_> tail: cannot open â/var/log/messagesâ for reading: No such file or directory
<Obsidian1723>  tail -f /var/log/messages
<Obsidian1723> that does nothing?
<Runemoro_> No such file or directory
<Obsidian1723> ls /var/log
<Obsidian1723> anything?
<Runemoro_> alternatives.log  dmesg.2.gz      lastlog           unattended-upgrades apt               dmesg.3.gz      lxdm.log          upstart auth.log          dmesg.4.gz      lxdm.log.old      wtmp boot              dpkg.log        mail.err          Xorg.0.log boot.log          faillog         mail.log          Xorg.0.log.old btmp              fontconfig.log  news              Xorg.1.log ConsoleKit        fsck            pm-powersave.log 
<Obsidian1723> You have some missing logs files. Not a good sign.
<Runemoro_> Ubuntu minimal
<Runemoro_> I only came hare because #ubuntu is ignoring me
<Obsidian1723> Was this system comprimised? Minimal should still have that, it's a core log file.
<Runemoro_> No, I just installed it
<Obsidian1723> ok
<Obsidian1723> what does this say? uname -a
<Runemoro_> Linux ubuntu 3.8.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:36:13 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Obsidian1723> older kernel
<Obsidian1723> but no biggie there.
<Runemoro_> I used the raring cd
<Obsidian1723> So you just installed it, and you aren't getting any x session at all?
<Obsidian1723> raring cd?
<Runemoro_> Raring minimal cd
<Obsidian1723> Not familliar with it.
<Runemoro_> The 30 MB one
<Runemoro_> That uses the internet
<Obsidian1723> Is it a supported distro of Ubuntu? or a custom spin by someone else?
<Obsidian1723> Ok, so it's a net install.
<Runemoro_> Yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Obsidian1723> ok
<Obsidian1723> So you installed and what happened where at?
<Runemoro_> I installed core only
<Obsidian1723> Take me step by step please.
<Runemoro_> Then I installed gdm
<Runemoro_> And then cinnamon
<Runemoro_> The computer starts
<Obsidian1723> 2 DEs?
<Runemoro_> No
<Runemoro_> gdm is the manager
<Runemoro_> I then installed Xorg
<Obsidian1723> ah you didnt install gnome, just the manager only, ok.
<Runemoro_> And rebooted
<Runemoro_> It rebooted with the failsafe cursor
<Runemoro_> gdm looked weird
<Obsidian1723> and then what happened? What were the exact errors given?
<Runemoro_> No error, but everything looked like in failsafe mode
<Obsidian1723> Weird. Cinnamon needs gdm?
<Runemoro_> It wouldn't start without it
<Obsidian1723> Are you perhaps missing some dependancies?
<Runemoro_> Cinnamon doesn't have it's own dm I think
<Runemoro_> How do I check?
<Obsidian1723> log files. That's really the key, start digging into things, but you are missing /var/log/messages, which is disconcerning to me.
<Runemoro_> Also, my home folder is gone
<Runemoro_> ls /home is blank
<Obsidian1723> If you re-install, then install x only, does it run? If so, then the problem may be with gdm. I left gnome behind after 2.0, and I've only played with Cinnamon, MATE since I now prefer KDE.
<Obsidian1723> You may want to just nuke and pave and start over.
<Obsidian1723> Vs. spending time trying to figure this out.
<Obsidian1723> Especiecially if it's a new install.
<Runemoro_> Ok, but cinnamon doesn't need a DM?
<Obsidian1723> format ? install Linux ? install xserver > does it work?
<Runemoro_> Yes
<Runemoro_> I'll do that
<Obsidian1723> yeah, all DEs need a WM.
<Obsidian1723> but if you do what I said, then you know it's not the base install or x.
<Obsidian1723> could be gdm or cinnamon, I don't know. Need to play detective and suss out what's going on and the only weay to do that is to look at processes running, log files, etc data like that. It's 10% fixing the problem and 90% investigating it.
<Obsidian1723> Otherwise, you spin in circles guessing, chasing your own tail and getting nowhere fast.
<Obsidian1723> sand probably cuasing more problems as you try and fix one other one.
<Obsidian1723> -s
<Obsidian1723> Being methodical is key to proper investigation.
<Obsidian1723> but agauin, since this is a new system, N&P, reinstall like that. It may be gdm, I don't know. You could always try another WM, dunno what other ones worth with Cinnamon or not. Could always try another DE too.
<Obsidian1723> Do you just want a DE or do you want that specific DE?
<Obsidian1723> How much of a PITA problem are you willing to deal with or not?
<Runemoro_> I'm reinstalling it right now
<Runemoro_> Is it possible that it might have become corrupt for some reason?
<Runemoro_> Also, I want that DE
<Obsidian1723> possible, especially with a net install that something didn't get over right.
<Obsidian1723> Maybe find out if another WM will work with that DE.
<Runemoro_> Don't they get checked?
<Runemoro_> Lxdm didn't work, Lightdm is too big
<Obsidian1723> I would think so, yes... and the way TCP/IP works, lost packets should be re-sent, but, can you trust anything 100%?
<Runemoro_> mdm didn't either
<Obsidian1723> fvwm ?
<Obsidian1723> that may be a bit old tho.
<Runemoro_> I'm installing it on my friend's computer, and he really wants Cinnamon
<claycorn> how do i install java?
<Obsidian1723> via apt-get
<claycorn> didnt work
<Obsidian1723> What command did you type exactly?
<claycorn> via apt-get
<Obsidian1723> You install java via the apt-get program
<claycorn> i got java from the web site first
<claycorn> opened the file
<Obsidian1723> You could also use the GUI via the Software Center, Synaptic, lots of ways to do it.
<claycorn> is java listed on the software center?
<claycorn> or under another name ?
<Obsidian1723> It's better to install from the repos since source installs, or installs from stand alone packages don't get updated.
<Obsidian1723> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<claycorn> looks like that worked :)
<Obsidian1723> Always use the repos if possible.
<claycorn> thank you
<Obsidian1723> Anytime :)
<claycorn> im loving kumbuntu <3
<claycorn> far better than mint
<claycorn> or cinnamon
<Obsidian1723> Well, cinnamon is merely a desktop, not a Linux distro like Linux Mint and Kubuntu are.
<claycorn> true im am learning a little every day
<claycorn> im weening myself off windows
<claycorn> off
<Obsidian1723> You have the core os, kernel, programs, etc, then on top if it sits the xserver, on top of that, a windowing manager like gdm, fvwm, mir, etc, on top of that, if you choose, a DE like Gnome, KDE, Enlightenment, MATE, Cinnamon.
<Obsidian1723> You can mix WM (Windowing Managers) with DEs (Desktop Environments)
<Obsidian1723> right on.
<claycorn> ohhhh must try that
<Obsidian1723> You know how Windows has the explorer shell?
<claycorn> yes
<Obsidian1723> and you can modify it, like with LitStep, which somewhat replaces it, but it never really gets rid of the exploer shell off of the Windows box?
<Obsidian1723> Not so with Linux. It cna be completely removed, or not GUI at all, like how most Linux servers run,.
<Obsidian1723> With Windows, the cake may have 7 layers, but it
<Obsidian1723> 's  a solid cake.
<claycorn> all run from the terminal?;
<Obsidian1723> With Linux, those cake layers can be swapped out or completely removed.
<Obsidian1723> yes,.
<Obsidian1723> All GUI programs are generally just GTK or Qt front-ends for the command line real programs.
<claycorn> gosh i know you can run vlc on the terminal
<Obsidian1723> Some things cannot be done in a GUI and must be done from the command line, like confugiring iptables. There are commands just not available for it in a GUI.
<Obsidian1723> yup.
<Obsidian1723> Everything you do on Linux has a command line syntax for it and is ran via a command line program, even if there is a GUI for it.
<Obsidian1723> but again, the GUIs are limited.
<claycorn> are you a gui fan?
<Obsidian1723> I run a script to setup my iptables.
<Obsidian1723> I like GUIs, but when I started computing, we really didn't have them,.
<claycorn> oh
<Obsidian1723> They are nice, convienent, I use them a lot, but a lot of my heavby lifiting is done via bash scripts and the command line.
<claycorn> for pcs with low memory kubuntu is a wise move
<Obsidian1723> Lots of power in bash scripting, aliases, setting things up and then monitoring it.
<Obsidian1723> ehhh not so much
<claycorn> i dont know if i could do scrips
<Obsidian1723> I like KDE, the DE for Kubuntu, but KDE has much more overhead than say LXDE, XFCE, etc, that's why there's Lubuntu, Xubuntu
<claycorn> too many to choose
<Obsidian1723> yeah, you could
<claycorn> yeah if i studied it
<claycorn> im getting lessions from a friend
<claycorn> basic stuff
<Obsidian1723> All Linux is the same really. It all stems from 3 core distros, Debian, Red Hat and Slackware. Everything forks from those 3. The main difference is the philosophy of design, the purpose for each distro.
<claycorn> i write notes
<Obsidian1723>  cool
<claycorn> the look ?
<claycorn> diff desktops
<Obsidian1723> If you want stable, all free software, older software, Debian. If you like Debian, but want some newer software, somewhat stable, some bells and whistles, such as video codecs, etc, Ubuntu and the LTS version. If you want KDE on it, Kubuntu, XFCE, Xubuntu. If you like Ubuntu, but more bleeding edge, less stable, get the non-LTS version. If you want all the bells and whistels installed by default, Linux Mint.
<Obsidian1723> The philosophy of design, the purpose for each distro
<claycorn> yeah i tried mint
<claycorn> was ok
<claycorn> im seattled with k
<Obsidian1723> All Red Hat versions use yum to install packages whereas all Debuian based use apt-get or aptitude, so there are some command differences in that way, but more about WHY each fork / distro was made
<Obsidian1723> Debian > Ubuntu > Linux Mint
<Obsidian1723> Ever see the Linux Timeline chart?
<Obsidian1723> If not, it
<claycorn> i have not
<Obsidian1723> 's worth a trip to Google for it.
<claycorn> and i will
<Obsidian1723> For example, Red Hat Enterprise Linux, RHEL, is commerical, but what if you want it? but not pay for it? Well, there is Cent OS. Same upstream software repos, but different wallpapers, icons and some programs missing, but otherwise, the same thing.
<Obsidian1723> Running the right distro of Linux is im[portant
<Obsidian1723> If you want stable, running a non-LTS version of Ubuntu or Debian unstable or Debian testing isn't the wa yto go, nor is Arch.
<Obsidian1723> Running the wrong distro causes problems. I see too many new users running an unstable version of Li nux when they just want it to work.
<Obsidian1723> They think the newest, aka Ubuntu 13.04, is better than 12.04, the LTS, and it's not.
<claycorn> yeah i found that out
<claycorn> the os would not play nice
<Obsidian1723> Non-LTS = beta for the NEXT LTS.
<Obsidian1723> 14.03
<Runemoro> Ok, installing is done
<Obsidian1723> 14.04
<Runemoro> Now what do I do?
<Obsidian1723> install x Runemoro
<Obsidian1723> See if it works
<Obsidian1723> then install gdm
<Obsidian1723> see if it works
<Obsidian1723> check logs, investigate, etc as mentioned before.
<Runemoro> sudo apt-get install Xorg?
<Obsidian1723> I can't tell you ABCDE 123 fixed.
<Obsidian1723> xserver-xorg
<Runemoro> ok
<Obsidian1723> then startx to start it up
<Obsidian1723> then ps aux |grep xserver-xorg
<Runemoro> I only have X and X -configure still says Number of created screens doesn't match the number of detected devices
<kkerwin> Having difficulty installing bumblebee using the recipe here: http://eternalvoid.net/tutorials/linux-optimus-gt650m/ ... dkms fails to run. Anyone have experience using bumblebee for nvidia optimus cards?
<Runemoro> Obsidian1723?
<hanibana> hi, is it possible to use OSS in Kubuntu instead of ALSA sound system?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Runemoro> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Runemoro> !
<Runemoro> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Runemoro> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Runemoro> !hello
<mkk> i installed kubuntu 13.04. when i first log in, it appears to be there's two screens even though i actually have only one. it's a laptop. and when i launch any program they start on the second screen which is on the right side of my actual screen, and obviously i can't see them. is there a fix for this? is it a bug?
<ahoneybun> mkk
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm trying to get the nouveau driver to be blacklisted, and have it listed as "blacklist nouveau" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf. For some reason, though, while it worked a few reboots ago, the driver is now injected into the kernel.
<Chardot> Hi o/
<Chardot> Have anyone installed Kubuntu on a MacBook pro?
<nick_omega> installed new graphics driver on kubuntu 12 and now an application does not run.  list of errors generated including 'X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<nick_omega> ' and 'glXChooseVisual failed'
<nick_omega> uninstall/reinstall the application or is there a better route?
<bambam2> is there a way to make gtk apps in KDE look less hideous?
<hellodavep> Where can I find detailed information about the WiFi network I am connected to? Such as DNS servers assigned via DHCP, Gateway, ect.
<Chardot> hellodavep: open the terminal and type "iwconfig"; press enter.
<hellodavep> thanks Chardot! That command, however, doesn't tell me any info about Gateway or DNS server. I do appreciate your help though!
<Chardot> hellodavep: sorry, wrong command :P
<hellodavep> Chardot: for future reference, some one in #ubuntu helped me out: the nm-tool command
<Chardot> hellodavep: network-manager tool, yes
<Chardot> Thankyou!
<cjae> http://askubuntu.com/questions/254479/make-firefox-only-use-gtk-theme-on-browser-chrome-but-ignore-on-websites                    super win
<SpartanF32> Hallo!
<SpartanF32> After i installed proprietary AMD driver following the procedure as in the Unofficial Ati website, (worked fine for 12.10) i had a lot of kwin crashes so rolled back to driver of the repos. Now, i see some effect as kickoff blur or windows miniature on panel aren't enabled while in the effects configuration setting they're are checked. Does Exist a way to re-enable all as a fresh install or i should install all again?
<bigbrovar> HI guys, anyone having issues getting blurtooth working on Kubuntu 13.04 (clean install)
<bigbrovar> It seems only from the look of things. only it doesnt detect bluetooth devices even if one is standing on its head.. nor can it be detected :S
<tabsterleir> Anyone know of a Plasmoid to show the output of a basic command? ie: Something to show the result of "uname -r"?
<ronalds> good job on 13.04, homerunner seems unity alternative in kde everyone could be waiting for
<ronalds> only kubuntu should come with orginal wallpapers, like ubuntu does
<ToBeFree> I assume you already know that kubuntu.org is down for whatever reason?
<ToBeFree> ah, fixed. Nevermind.^^
<Graf_Westerholt> Linux froze again.
<ronalds> what exactly froze
<ronalds> tty windows by crtl-alt-f1234 for one of four tty windows, where you can run top, htop from console
<Graf_Westerholt> ronalds, Linux. Since and and a half year. I cannot use the magic sysrq.
<Graf_Westerholt> ronalds, that does not work. It is completly frozen.
<ronalds> never been in situation where no tty left
<ronalds> try recovery mode when turning on kubuntu
<Graf_Westerholt> What does recovery mode do?
<ronalds> mostly fix dependencies, broken packages
<ronalds> gets safe mode graphics
<ronalds> and stuff
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<gregorius> меня слышно?
<Graf_Westerholt> !ru | gregorius
<ubottu> gregorius: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gregorius> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ronalds> anybody knows plasmoid that does similar pinning of apps as in windows 7
<Sput> ronalds: icontasks
<ronalds> can you give me instructions to install it?
<ronalds> another thing, how can I get thumbnails to show
<ronalds> in dolphin
<ronalds> ok, I failed it's already there
<ronalds> but thumbnails would be great
<ronalds> failed again preview button is there
<loucheboy> hello
<loucheboy> does anyone know how I could get skype running on a chromebook with ubuntu dual booted?
<goodtime> heh so its true , you can install linux on a chromebook
<goodtime> loucheboy:  i dont think that your dual booted will matter but the rest i never ran skype.
<loucheboy> ok, just wondering if it was possible
<loucheboy> thanks
<goodtime> im getting a chromebook now ill find one cheap out here in boston
<goodtime> ty loucheboy
<ronalds> which icon theme do you use with kde
<goodtime> who me?
<goodtime> i use many
<goodtime> ronalds: im always changeing my many differnt themes
<goodtime> ronalds:  do you mean the start menue icon theme?
<loucheboy> it's really quiet
<goodtime> yes
<loucheboy> anyone do anything interesting?
<ronalds> elementary from xfce looks better than oxygen for example
<ronalds> why oxygen is default I don't know
<Runemoro> Obsidian1723
<BluesKaj_> hey folks
<ronalds> how to show video thumbnails in dolphin?
<dysin> #Anime-keep@irc.rizon.net
<ronalds> video thumbnails in dolphin, anyone?
<dysin> Sure?
<BluesKaj_> ronalds, install kffmpegthumbnailer
<ronalds> tnx
<dschelpe> Hi anyone on that can help me?
<dschelpe> I'm currently using ubuntu with the gnome desktop, and was wondering if I can change to the KDE desktop, or from here make a Kubuntu install
<dschelpe> without the use of usb drive or discs
<BluesKaj_> dschelpe, install kubuntu-desktop , then you can choose the desktop at the login menu
<dschelpe> BluesKaj and after that I will be running Kubuntu?
<dschelpe> also, after that can I safely remove the gnome desktop?
<BluesKaj_> dschelpe,  you'll probly have to reboot and at login choose kubuntu in the menu , and yes you can remove the gnome -desktop
<dschelpe> all via apt-get, right?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<dschelpe> thank you very much BluesKaj, will be on it now :-)
<BluesKaj_> dschelpe, you'll have a lot of gtk-libs and apps left over , so you can run pure-kde if you want
<BluesKaj_> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<dschelpe> BluesKaj you still here?
<BluesKaj> yes dschelpe
<dschelpe> ah thank heavens lol
<BluesKaj> what's the issue dschelpe
<BluesKaj> ?
<dschelpe> Well I used following commands via apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and install kde-full
<dschelpe> got kdm at login, and kde wallpaper, then it switched back to ubuntu. Any ideas as to why?
<dschelpe> I haven't removed gnome desktop just yet, was waiting to be in full kde environment to do that
<BluesKaj> dschelpe, ok follow this
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<BluesKaj> this will install the right packages and apps for proper kde/kubuntu system
<BluesKaj> I also have some suggestions after that's done
<dschelpe> so exclamation mark followed by purekde in terminal?
<dschelpe> and thanks for the lik ubottu
<dschelpe> link even
<BluesKaj> click on the URL posted there
<dschelpe> done that
<BluesKaj> follow the instructions , copy the commands in the box and paste them into the terminal , but make sure to update and upgrade first
<dschelpe> ah getting some errors there about packages not found
<dschelpe> gir1.2 launchpad integration and python and ubuntu sso client
<BluesKaj> dschelpe, yes , it's not setup for 13.04 , sorry
<dschelpe> eh lol k so where do we go from here?
<BluesKaj> run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dschelpe> k just a sec, found this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/pure-kubuntu-13-04/
<BluesKaj> dschelpe,  good hunting , that's the one we needed all along , going to have talk with the devs about this
<BluesKaj> ok run the configure command first , then copy and paste the the coomands and run them again
<dschelpe> okay BluesKaj, will run your command first, then the one from the site
<BluesKaj> yes
<dschelpe> alright it's running now and removing  packages
<BluesKaj> and it will also install the kde package defaults
<BluesKaj> dschelpe,^
<dschelpe> Lol got ya BluesKaj, and yes I hope so hehe
<dschelpe> basiclly after all this I will be running the default Kubuntu system?
<dschelpe> basically*
<BluesKaj> dschelpe, just to be sure , once that is done , install kde-plasma-desktop kubuntu-default-settings kde-config-gtk-style
<dschelpe> after removing gnome is done? as a install command?
<dschelpe> okay thank you BluesKaj, you've been most helpful and patient with me, will be back in a sec
<BluesKaj> yes dschelpe , sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop kubuntu-default-settings kde-config-gtk-style
<Obsidian1723> Runemoro: ever get your issue resolved?
<BluesKaj> this command is merely to make sure you have the full desktop
<BluesKaj> dschelpe,^
<dschelpe> okies, BluesKaj, thanks, it's still removing gnome packages though so I'll wait. and look up plasma, thanks for your assistance :)
<BluesKaj> dschelpe, yes removing a full desktop and installing a new one can take some time . I hope you enjoy kde/kubuntu as much as I do and welcome to Kubuntu ! :)
<dschelpe> Thank you, my first linux experience was kde, only turned to gnome after using osx
 * BluesKaj nods
<BluesKaj> ok , I have to leave for today , so if you have any issues after the install , there many here who can help , also in #kde channel if needed . Bye for now
<dschelpe> bye BluesKaj
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bodom> Hi there! I have a problem since last upgrade: when i tell KDE to eject any memory card in my card reader, it will power off the whole reader and all cards instead
<Runemoro> Obsidian1723: I'm back, and no, It's not fixed
<Runemoro> X -configure still says "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."
<bodom> anyone?
<Bombesly> Not sure what I'm at here
<kuf> Hi there, could anybody help me with an issue regarding an upgrade from kubuntu form 12.10 to 13.04.?
<kuf> Problem is that kde desktop does not start anymore!
<kuf> Happened on two machines now.
<kuf> The solution on the first machine was to make a fresh install.
<SonikkuAmerica> kuf: It doesn't start?
<diiphantom> they all must be wathcing football, or soccer .... xD
<SonikkuAmerica> Do you get a tty login?
<kuf> However, this seems to be a systematic error!
<kuf> I can login.
<SonikkuAmerica> diiphantom: lol
<kuf> However, the screen is blanc
<kuf> the kde start up signs do not show up
<SonikkuAmerica> O_o
<kuf> so kde seems not to start at all
<SonikkuAmerica> You might try [ sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop ] to start, if you don't mind a giant download
<kuf> yes, already tried that
<SonikkuAmerica> *Actually that won't do too much though.
<kuf> no progress!
<kuf> I also cleared the cach in /var/tmp
<kuf> suggested in another post somewhere
<kuf> no progress
<SonikkuAmerica> How about the APT cache?
<kuf> hmmm
<kuf> apt cache
<kuf> what would that mean?
<SonikkuAmerica> Wait...
<kuf> is this a command?
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get clean ; cd /var/lib/apt ; sudo mv lists lists.old ; sudo mkdir -p lists/partial ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update ]
<SonikkuAmerica> ^ That is
<kuf> ok, thanks i try
<kuf> give me a minute
<SonikkuAmerica> And then reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<kuf> ok, it is in progress, I tell you when i am finished
<kuf> ok, done! but no success! :-(
<kuf> just the same as before
<kuf> I get the login screen
<kuf> I try to login
<kuf> but when kde tries to start
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you try a fresh install on the other machine?
<kuf> I only see the window where the kde icons should show up one after the other where the last is the kde icon itself
<kuf> but the window immedieately disappears again
<kuf> yes, on the other machine
<kuf> i just killed the system
<SonikkuAmerica> But not on this one.
<kuf> and after a fresh install everything worked fine
<kuf> no
<SonikkuAmerica> Perhaps "Reinstall" on the live media is a good choice then.
<kuf> on this one I still try to safe the upgraded system
<kuf> all I wouldl want to have is that the desktop starts as it should
<SonikkuAmerica> A reinstall will save your self-installed programs and files, but clear system settings
<kuf> is the partitionning and fstab maintained in a reinstall?
<SonikkuAmerica> It should be; why would the system mess with fstab and partitions it's not touching?
<kuf> I am just asking. It's no real problem. I backed up my data already anyway. Howev,er, I would be glad if I managed to do the reinstall without the need to write everything back to the disk.
<kuf> I meam my user data
<SonikkuAmerica> User data is saved during the "Reinstall" (using that option instead of the others) (if it's not on the live media let me know)
<kuf> Actuallly, I don't see a reinstall option, the only option which I get is install.
<kuf> Unfortunately, I seem to have a very bad day today because the first try of install resullted in a kernel panic and the second now is stuck.
<kuf> I have a problem with the screen on this machine anway because it is connected to a Samsung TV set and there seems to be an over/under scan issue
<kuf> in the resolution of 1920x1080 the borders of the display are missing
<kuf> I do not know how to swith the screen to underscan to see all the information which actually should be visible
<SonikkuAmerica> You may wish to check your screen borders with your TV remote.
<kuf> anyway, could you tell me how I would initiate a reinstall from a normal installation medium?
<kuf> no, I wont
<kuf> I used to switch to 1650x1050 and this worked fine with a complete install
<kuf> I do not want to mess around with the screen settings
<kuf> and then havee the down side when I want to watch Tv
<SonikkuAmerica> kuf: What do you mean by that?
<kuf> dont worry about this
<kuf> could please somebody tell me how I coud initiate a reinstall?
<kuf> because with the install medium which I downloaded
<kuf> I only see an option to do a complete fresh install
<kuf> and this will kill my user settings
<kuf> the install medium does not seem to realize that there alreaady is an kubunt 13.04 installed
<kuf> it suggest to do an install on a fresh partition
<kuf> which of course will destroy what was at this palce before
<kuf> I of course can do the partiioning manually
<kuf> and this is what I always do
<kuf> however, this will result in a replacement of the old kubuntu 13.04  without saving the information about users etc. pp.
<sha1sum> Hey all. I'm having a bit of an issue that I've now googled for an hour with no progress. I have an HP DV7 laptop whose internal analog stereo and HDMI audio devices were working beautifully in OpenSUSE but now in Kubuntu I have only the interal analog stereo in kmix (and pavucontrol)
<sha1sum> weird thing is, there are two cards in alsamixer, so it looks like alsa recognizes it and pulseaudio does not
<sha1sum> Even the audio hardware settings show only the one device.
<sha1sum> Just kind of weird that it would be working beautifully in an older revision of KDE 4 with an older kernel, and now with a brand spankin' new kernel and KDE 4 revision, no dice.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Runemoro> Hello
<Runemoro> .
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sha1sum> Hey all. KMix is not recognizing my HDMI audio playback device, but alsamixer lists it. Where do I start in these situations?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Runemoro> What is *.net *.split
<Runemoro> Oh
<Runemoro> Obsidian1723, can you help me fix the problem?
#kubuntu 2013-05-12
<Runemoro> Hi, when I do X -configure, it tells me "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."
<Runemoro> How do I fix this?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mkk> xrandr --output LVDS-1 --off ; this command works on command line, but when i create a bash startup script it doesn't do the job. can someone help me with this please?
<Blubberbop_> Hello, I'm a long time kubuntu user (since kubuntu 5), I've seen kubuntu getting better every release, but is it my imagination, or has 13.04 introduced a whole lot new problems?
<Blubberbop_> kmix hangs most of the time, plasma-desktop crashes about 10 times before it.. well, doesn't.. kdialog hangs every time I try to save something (a problem I had a few distros back, then it was solved, now its back),  etc..
<Blubberbop_> Am I the only person having these problems?
<Blubberbop_> I have these on 3 different computers..
<dschulz> does anyone know how to make qtchooser tool work?
<tekkbuzz> dschulz: did you try on #qt ?
<Blubberbop> And now Quassel crashes as well while doing nothing :) Is there anything known about stability issues with Kubuntu 13.04
<valorie> Blubberbop: please file bugs
<valorie> I've heard of some of these occasionally, but you really help out the devels when you file good bugs, and are willing to test fixes
<Blubberbop> will do then.. its just that I have never had that many problems with a distro (except maybe the 9.10 intel video driver issues :) )
<valorie> I've had very few problems, and none that you're having
<valorie> smooth as silk on this 4 year-old laptop
<dschulz> tekkbuzz: i'm afraid they will complain that it's not a qt issue, but.. i'll try now. thanks
<cjae> why cant I click ktorrent system tray icon
<valorie> cjae: works for me; can you describe more what you mean?
<cjae> right click sorry there is no pop up  menu
<cjae> valorie: does it work for you?
<cjae> im back valorie
<cjae> can someone plz test to see if right click works on the system tray icon in 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> cjae: Sure.
<cjae> for ktorrent sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah. I right-clicked it and got a menu.
<cjae> what the ...
<cjae> SonikkuAmerica: 4.10.2 kde and kt 4.3.1?
<cjae> SonikkuAmerica: oh shoot it on my other screen lol
<SonikkuAmerica> cjae: The same.
<cjae> thanks
 * cjae wonders how to fix
<SonikkuAmerica> cjae: Have you purged and reinstalled?
<cjae> thats not issue
<cjae> its something to do with the sys tray and panels with two screens
<cjae> as soon as I get ride of panel on tv it works
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<goodtime> im running a extra lcd monitor np with this kubuntu
<goodtime> i just drag my irc client into it and run irc with it
<emmanuel_> buenas noches a todos saludosdesde venezuela
<goodtime> kinda nice to be able to monitor irc seprate
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | emmanuel_
<ubottu> emmanuel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<goodtime> meda,me espanol picito
<SonikkuAmerica> emmanuel_: Buenas noches; favor de usar #kubuntu-es para cuestiones sobre Kubuntu en particular.
<cjae> SonikkuAmerica: all I had to do was switch panel from tv to monitor and the panel from monitor to tv
<SonikkuAmerica> emmanuel_: Recordará Ud. a mirar al tópico.
<cjae> works good
<cjae> #weird
<SonikkuAmerica> cjae: Ah. I wonder what qualm your TV haz.
 * cjae is happy again
<cjae> I think you need to set clear panels first then set default monitor then add panels back
<cjae> dont think it has anything to do with tv
<cjae> does anyone use activities
<cjae> yeesh this is unstable release
<cjae> adding two quickaccess widgets froze entire desktop
<cjae> to same panel*
<SonikkuAmerica> cjae: ?? 13.10 alpha?
<cjae> no
<cjae> 13.04 release
<SonikkuAmerica> It's not unstable at all... just in need of a tweak or 2 here or there
<cjae> firefox freezes quite a bit
<cjae> ktorrent cant dl and unzip blocklist correctly
<cjae> if you enable screen focus and follow active screen under mouse. rekonq still opens on opposite screen
<cjae> under window behaviors
<cjae> is the ff freezing issue something to do with the gtk-oxygen theme?
<valorie> sorry, I was off watching doctor who
<valorie> yes, right-click gives me a menu
<cjae> yes I figured out my prob thanks anyway
<claycorn> hi i have a black wallpaper and i cant change it
<claycorn> on kde plasma
<valorie> claycorn: can you right-click on your desktop?
<valorie> that should bring up a menu
<claycorn> no such luck
<claycorn> the pics were offcentre
<claycorn> then gone
<claycorn> haha wait
<claycorn> nvm
<claycorn> i clicked on the search and launch tap
<claycorn> its back
<claycorn> oppsy
<claycorn> :P
<FloodBotK1> claycorn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<teodi> Hello.. I have a little problem with volume control on my kubuntu. It's a small issue I've had probably since 12.04, but it persists. Problem is that, at seemingly random occasions, it lags and it's not responding for a while, be it seconds to minutes. Any ideas what it could be the cause?
<frogonwheels> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<frogonwheels> teodi: ^^^
<teodi> frogonwheels: well that didn't help me much, thanks anyway
<audio> how would one go about debugging a laptops video card.. It's never been able to have nvidia drivers installed and working in a long time.. on tons of diff distro's and diff driver vers.. they install fine in windows.. any debugging tools to possible pinpoint hardware issue or something? 9700m gts ina laptop
<n0ti0nis> hi
<edikruk> Hi
<MatthiasShalom> Zack Boing http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/05/mir-in-kubuntu/#comments
<MatthiasShalom> Oh, this is it: blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/05/mir-in-kubuntu
<Graf_Westerholt> Does anybody know why kdialog --passivepopup does not show when run from KDE Task Scheduler?
<cjae> does anyone else have the kubuntu 13.04 hang on boot issue? multiple resets needed to get system to boot
<DLange> Hi. Any work/ideas on the keuphoria.kss screensaver crashing every time on Kubuntu 13.04? (e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1178354)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1178354 in Ubuntu "keuphoria.kss always crashing" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ronalds___> guys who told me installing kubuntu-desktop will not mess up anything
<ronalds___> there was 2 things 1)fonts in firefox 2)now it shows kubuntu GNU/Linux in grub menu
<ronalds___> how do I change grub menu names
<DLange> by tweaking the scripts in /etc/grub.d . Not for the faint of heart.
<BluesKaj> ronalds___, set your fonts in kmenu>computer>system settings>application appearance
<DLange> also look at /etc/default/grub.d/50_kubuntu.cfg which mangles the name
<ronalds___> fonts I done it
<BluesKaj> mine still says ubuntu , but so what , it's minor
<ronalds___> so I just change the line
<ronalds___> where kubuntu is written?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<hallu> hi, my microphone is not working on gmail/skype; can anyone help me setting it up/checking if it's working at all? thanks
<BluesKaj> hallu, what's your audio chip in alsamixer ?
<hallu> BluesKaj:  Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
<rly> Why do I need to wait a minute before Okular is changed to another default application?
<rly> An operation like that should take at most one millisecond and even that would be considered slow.
<rly> All that needs to happen is insert one element into a datastructure which keeps track of this and save this datastructure in the background when the user is idle.
<hallu> BluesKaj: on pavucontrol, i can see the bars moving as i speak, so it looks like my microphone is working
<rly> What have you possibly done to make it take one minute?
<rly> Make that 3 minutes, since it is still running.
<BluesKaj> hallu, do you have your input options set to mic on pavuccontrol ?
<hallu> BluesKaj: input is set of internal mic (it's a laptop)
<hallu> and the bar for this one moves when i speak
<BluesKaj> also , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , in the terminal
<hallu> BluesKaj: done
<BluesKaj> ok reboot , hallu
<BluesKaj> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<BluesKaj> hallu,^
<hallu> BluesKaj: ok ty; it looks like it's working now, but i don't know if it's because of the modprobe thing or because i increased the sound on pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> hallu, probly both , modprobe loads the module , sometimes after updates/upgrades. it has to be reloaded
<Kaxi> Hi, anybody know how to change the activities icon (the 3 dots) ? (sorry for my english)
<DLange> Kaxi: change /usr/share/icons/oxygen/*/actions/preferences-activities.png
<AndreeeCZ> hello. What is the exact path to the trash in kubuntu?
<Kaxi> Thanks DLange :)
<BluesKaj> AndreeeCZ, trash:/
<DLange> which resolves to ~/.local/share/Trash/ for most uses
<BluesKaj> works in the run command
<OerHeks> I have a repeating bug: my time changes after reboot, and after 24 hour on... -2 hours
<OerHeks> checked bios time, timezone, reset it with "Alan Swegle" but no luck :-(
<OerHeks> err with*  sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, don't use the ":set date and time automatically" , it's buggy
<OerHeks> even checked uP&P is off
<BluesKaj> in clock settings
<OerHeks> Yes, error :6
<OerHeks> I do not wear a watch, i depend on pc time :-(
<BluesKaj> make sure nUTC is unchecked , sometimes overrides your timezone
<AndreeeCZ> BluesKaj, DLange , thx
<AndreeeCZ> because i have this problem:
<AndreeeCZ> a file is in the trash, dolphin can see it. But cannot remove it or manipulate it stating that the file doesnt exist.
<AndreeeCZ> terminal doesnt see that file at all
<AndreeeCZ> i rebooted several times, to no avail
<AndreeeCZ> what can i do
<DLange> AndreeeCZ: probably the info file is still there but the deleted file is not. Delete the whole Trash folder (and .Trash on seperate partitions). It will be re-created on the next use.
<AndreeeCZ> right
<AndreeeCZ> DLange, including win/ntfs partitions?
<AndreeeCZ> DLange, because just now the trash folder recreated with the bastard file
<DLange> AndreeeCZ: no idea, I don't use ntfs on Linux.
<DLange> (and I see no reason to do so either)
<AndreeeCZ> DLange, partition with windows on it
<kalib> Hello guys, last night I was upgrading a kubuntu machine from 12.10 to 13.04, but after all the process, and after restarting it, I can't log on kde anymore. After typing my password I only get this message: Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?" Any tip?
<rly> kalib: that's not an upgrade.
<kalib> ops.. sorry..
<kalib> anyway, I just tried now: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qdbus..
<rly> kalib: you are not supposed to run 13.04.
<kalib> now I'm rebooting it to try again.
<kalib> o.O why not?
<rly> kalib: not a single company depends on such newer releases.
<rly> kalib: do you know why?
<away> kalib is a company now?
<kalib> it's not a company. it's a domestic laptop
<rly> kalib: they don't want to waste their time with broken systems.
<rly> kalib: do you want to waste your time?
<rly> kalib: if so, go ahead, but don't expect much support.
<kalib> rly, if you don't wanna try to help, why don't just ignore my question/problem?
<away> 13.04 worked fine on my other laptop
<away> rly, 13.04 is an officially supported release
<kalib> true
<rly> away: by who?
<rly> away: and also it's still irrelevant.
<away> by this channel
<smartboyhw_> rly: By the Kubuntu community...
<rly> away: because nobody targets it as a platform.
<kalib> by the site..by everything
<away> and the *buntu community
<kalib> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<rly> Software is not developed for 13.04 specifically, so you just get a system which is less stable with about the same features.
<Mamarok> rly: stop spreading fud, please
<Mamarok> 13.04 is an offical stable release
<rly> Using 13.04 is just bad risk management.
<Mamarok> rly: please stop it, or else I will ask you to leave
<away> why isn't everyone using LTS then lol
<rly> away: because they have no clue?
<rly> away: a new sucker is born every minute.
<Mamarok> rly: last warning, stop it!
<away> glad to know we have a voice of reason here
<kalib> anyway.. problem solved: #sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qdbus
<kalib> now I'm logged on my kde
<smartboyhw_> away: We always have:P
<rly> Mamarok: are you saying that 13.04 is not less stable than an LTS relase?
<rly> release*
<away> you might as well downgrade to 8.04 if you want stability
<kalib> do you guys think I need to remove my .kde ? so the system can create a new one? Or it wouldn't be necessary?
<rly> Mamarok: if you have a problem with anything which is not LTS, you are just asking for it, IMHO.
<Mamarok> rly: just stop spreading fud, this is an offical support channel for all stable releases, and 13.04 is not less stable than any other
<rly> Mamarok: I am fairly sure that the bug tracker will show a different story for that.
 * apachelogger points out that LTS has nothing to do with stability but support cycles
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<apachelogger> also
<rly> Mamarok: can you prove your statement?
<apachelogger> rly: stop it or take it to #kubuntu-offtopic please
<rly> Show us the numbers.
<Mamarok> apachelogger: thanks
<kalib> thanks.
<kalib> do you guys think I need to remove my .kde ? so the system can create a new one? Or it wouldn't be necessary?
<rly> I am asking for scientific data which supports your theory.
<rly> All I get back is a kick. Really impressive guys!
<Mamarok> rly: you were asked to stop, this is off topic for this channel
<rly> Mamarok: uhm, it's about which release to pick.
<rly> Mamarok: seems rather central.
<away> new features?
<rly> Mamarok: if you show that 13.04 has significantly less bugs than an LTS release, I might even switch.
<apachelogger> rly: one more time... take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> there is an offtopic channel you wwere pointed to
<Mamarok> well, I run 13.04 here and it is rock stable
<Mamarok> kalib: sorry, you don't need to remove it, but let me read the backlog first
<Mamarok> kalib: do you experience any problems right now? Then there is no reason to remove it
<rly> I am there now, but I don't expect to be getting an answer there.
<Mamarok> s/then/else
<rly> All you are doing is the equivalent of moving a demonstration from the Kremlin to Siberia.
<kalib> Mamarok, no problems. So, thanks.
<Mamarok> kalib: you are welcome
<kalib> I was just curious about what would be the recommended. ;]
<Mamarok> apachelogger: thanks again :)
<smartboyhw_> apachelogger: Absolute thanks;)
<Mamarok> kalib: completely removing it is rarely necessary, usually it is enough to erase specific config files
<kalib> ;]
<userr> lts here: chat clients disconnect when i switch to another Xorg server (by using ctrl+alt+F8). how does the Xorg server "under ctrl+alt+F7" know that i switched away from it?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<apachelogger> userr: a piece of middleware called consolekit, it essentially tracks login session states (e.g. also terminal... that way you can get audio from an xsession after you switched to a TTY and logged in using the same user)
<userr> apachelogger: how do i close it for good?
<apachelogger> userr: the session? logout. :P
<userr> consolekit
<apachelogger> you cannot
<mokush> any idea when the 10.3 updates will be available for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> 10.3 kde updates ?
<BluesKaj> the're partly uploaded , but dunno if backporeted yet
<userr> apachelogger: what could you? is it too essential?
<apachelogger> yes
<mokush> BluesKaj: yeah, the 4.10.3 may updates
<BluesKaj> mokush, got your backports enabled ? if so then update/upgrade and dist-upgrade
<userr> apachelogger: i killed it and it stays killed and nothing bad seems to be happening and nothing seems to be missing. it doesn't seem essential. so do you mean something that i can't see yet?
<apachelogger> I mean, if stuff breaks that is on you
<mokush> BluesKaj: yeah, I've got the backports ppa, but no 10.3 updates seem to be available. lastest are 10.2
<mokush> any idea why the caledonia theme shows krunner all transparent and weird? has krunner been updated to qml in .10 and needs new elements in the theme?
<depesh> Как полностью русифицировать kubuntu 13.04 .Много мест на английском.
<OerHeks> !ru | depesh
<ubottu> depesh: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Mmike> Hello, guys. I'm using kubuntu 13.04 with proprietary nvidia drivers (313.30) and I'm experiencing GUI slowdown after cca two days of uptime
<Mmike> When I log off and log back on, it's again ok for cca two days.
<Mmike> Has anyone experienced someething like this, or has any info how to troubleshoot this?
<OerHeks> Hmike did you try TOP to see what process is taking up CPU time?
<OerHeks> or memory ?
<Mmike> memory usage doesn't seem to be the problem, nor the CPU usage is very high
<Mmike> although it looks like xorg process, along with kwin and plasma-desktop start to utilize more CPU
<Mmike> but I have munin trending set up on my box, and there CPU increase isn't obvious
<Mmike> I think it MIGHT be related to the nvidia drivers, but I'm not sure how to be sure about it :)
<Mmike> will try with ati card in few days...
<Mmike> it runs superb for the first 24 hours (cca), then it gets a bit slugish, and after cca two days it's realy slow
<BluesKaj> Mmike, doubt it's the card or driver
<Mmike> doing ctrl-alt-l/r is so choppy
<Mmike> BluesKaj, maybe card+driver+KDE combination. haven't tried recent ubuntu (hate gnome3 or unity) so I can't really say
<BluesKaj> Mmike, you may have file indexing other daemons running that don't need to
<Mmike> BluesKaj, hm, wouldn't I be experiencing slowdowns from the start then?
<BluesKaj> Mmike, I also use the 313 driver and haven't experienced any slowdowns
<Mmike> BluesKaj, what is your usual uptime?
<BluesKaj> sometimes 12 hrs sometimes 4-5 days
<Mmike> I could be that my card is also broken - I realized that, when in win7 (merely to play rfactor/farcry!) after few hours of playing the framerate goes down...
<BluesKaj> Mmike, which card ?
<Mmike> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260] (rev a1)
<Mmike> hm, pidgin also freezes from time to time :/
<Mmike> BluesKaj, I've read that there are issues with systray and icons that frequently change - that can lead to slowdowns/leaks
<Mmike> although I don't experience leaks
<userr> how do i switch from unity to kde?
<userr> i installed konsole, which triggered the installation of most of kde but i still don't get it as an alternative session in lightdm
<userr> what kde package should i install to be sure that i have the kde *session* essentials?
<Mmike> ubottu, i think you need to install kubuntu-desktop package
<ubottu> Mmike: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> funny lad :)
<Mmike> userr, ^^ :)
<userr> Mmike: i don't understand
<userr> oh
<userr> thank :)
<userr> s
<Mmike> userr, it boils down to: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Mmike> :)
<mokush> does anybody have any issues with the time not being save and not being able to select 'set date and time automatically', in a fresh 13.04 install?
<BluesKaj> mokush, in digital clock settings/timezones , set the "Clock Defaults To" drop down to local
<mokush> BluesKaj: I had to `sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata` and now everything seems fine
<BluesKaj> mokush, hope it sticks
<mokush> BluesKaj: yeah, me too :)
<lordievader> Good evening.
<AndreeeCZ> lordievader, could be better
<lordievader> AndreeeCZ: How so, if you don't mind me asking?
<AndreeeCZ> hockey hockey hockey
<AndreeeCZ> lordievader, where you from?
<BluesKaj> AndreeeCZ, what hockey ?
<AndreeeCZ> BluesKaj, world cup
<lordievader> AndreeeCZ: Hang around long enough and you'll find out ;)
<AndreeeCZ> right
<BluesKaj> AndreeeCZ, we're watching the NHL playoffs here right now
<AndreeeCZ> BluesKaj, ok i dont  care much about that, but its surely good
<BluesKaj> all the good euro players are over here :)
<AndreeeCZ> BluesKaj, i know. We're just hoping that NHL would like strangle and die in the times of the world cup
<AndreeeCZ> which is every year around this time.
<BluesKaj> the NHL was first ...world cup along much later and we'e better fo to #kubuntu-offtopic to continue this discussion
<BluesKaj> go to
<Artakha> ice hockey.. the game where ten people skate after a little black circular object to forcefully give it to the opposing team which is too reluctant to take it as a gift
<BluesKaj> Artakha, I won't comment here
<Artakha> (:
<BluesKaj> Artakha, #kubuntu-offtopic
<eshlox> someone uses kde telepathy contact list? (http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.8/screenshots/telepathy.png), it is possible to change contact name?
#kubuntu 2014-05-05
<valorie> very nice
<TheFakeazneD525> Kool
<Etriaph> Ah, KMail's global shortcuts column moves the shortcut to alternate when you try to set it as global, probably doesn't register that it can have global shortcuts
<ObsequiousNewt_> How do I configure GTK to use xim instead of scim in Trusty?
<ObsequiousNewt> How do I configure GTK to use xim instead of scim in Trusty?
<ObsequiousNewt> How do I configure GTK to use xim instead of scim in Trusty?
<Deihmos> is kubuntu UI better than ubuntu?
<Deihmos> if I already have ubuntu can i switch to kubuntu
<TheFakeazneD525> Deihmos: ya
<TheFakeazneD525> apt-get install kubuntu-full kde-full for full kubu/kde experiance
<TheFakeazneD525> Deihmos: and the UI thing is more subjective
<TheFakeazneD525> If you enjoy the traditional desktop metaphor, then you'll like it
<TheFakeazneD525> and it's very customizable, and easy to use
<Deihmos> ubuntu seems sluggish
<Deihmos> going to give it a try
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: I just had an idea
<TheFakeazneD525> a Qt frontend to ClamAV
<ObsequiousNewt> How do I configure GTK to use xim instead of scim in Trusty?
<TheFakeazneD525> idk, sorry :c
<ObsequiousNewt> How do I configure GTK to use xim instead of scim in Trusty?
<DarthFrog> ObsequiousNewt: This is a Kubuntu support channel.  Kubuntu uses KDE.  KDE uses Qt, not GTK.  You'd be better off asking GTK questions in  a channel that provides support for GNOME.
<ObsequiousNewt> That too.
<ObsequiousNewt> Wait, what?
<ObsequiousNewt> I run GTK applcations in KDE.
<ObsequiousNewt> Like Firefox for instance. It doesn't read from ~/.XCompose, but from the default.
<ObsequiousNewt> That's my problem.
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: interesting idea -- how many people run a antivirus though?
<valorie> I haven't for over 10 years
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: its still a good idea :o
<TheFakeazneD525> I mean, sure, linux is secure, but why take risks?
<valorie> so clamav has no gui?
<TheFakeazneD525> plus, not that clamtk is bad, but a qt thing would be nice
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: ClamTK
<valorie> ah
<TheFakeazneD525> but it doesn't have the KDE look and feel when I run it :c
<valorie> I think I looked around after moving to linux from windows, but since it wasn't needed, never did anything more
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm, well with the growing popularity of linux on the desktop, its better to stop a virus plauge before it starts
<valorie> get yourself Qt Creator and go wild!
<TheFakeazneD525> :D
<valorie> it would probably really take off if you made it usable in android as well
<valorie> because that *is* infectable
<TheFakeazneD525> true
<valorie> not that linux is safe by default
<valorie> I agree
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm, valorie, how hard is making a frontend in Qt?
<valorie> ha, you are asking the wrong person
<TheFakeazneD525> like, for now, just say, a dialouge with a button :L
<valorie> perhaps find an application that is just a front-end, and copy it somewhat?
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm
<valorie> that's how I learned HTML
<valorie> copied pages I liked, and changed things until they broke
<TheFakeazneD525> Hmm, a clamav frontend would need...
<TheFakeazneD525> a scan button, log output, requires kdesudo auth, a update defs button, and some other stuff
<desper4do> hello there
<desper4do> just plugged in 2nd monitor 24'
<desper4do> and i can not set it's resolution to maximum
<desper4do> settings say it is set to 1920x1200 (auto) but actually it isn't
<desper4do> CRT1 connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<desper4do>    1920x1200      60.0 +
<HansC> quiet here?
<valorie> HansC: this is a help chan, not chat
<valorie> if you have a question or need help, speak up
<desper4do> i have a question :D but probably you read it earlier
<HansC> in fact I do... this morning I tried starting Konsole a couple of times and it just failed to start. Only after I logged off and on again I could start Konsole again, has anyone seen this happen before?
<HansC> It is on a pretty clean Kubuntu 14.04 install
<valorie>  think I'm pinging out
<dubis> Hello
<dubis> This morning should be great but I've a MySQL error in akonadi could you help ?
<valorie> pfff
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<alket> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey alket, how are you?
<alket> lordievader: fine thanks , you
<lordievader> Doing good here :0
<lordievader> :)
<partha_> Greetings everyone!
<partha_> Is it possible to add default reminders for all events in Korganizer, even when they were created by someone else?
<lordievader> o/
<silv3r_m00n> i am using nvidia drivers, but where is exactly is the system configured to use the nvidia drivers ? which configuration file or what ?
<vistakiller> have you install the drivers?
<silv3r_m00n> vistakiller: yeah i installed the drivers, they are working, but out of curiosity i want to know where exactly is the configuration that tells the system to use nvidia drivers (instead of something else like nouveau)
<vistakiller> i think is in nvidia-xconfig and i think that there nvidia settings save the changes
<silv3r_m00n> vistakiller: where ? where are the settings saved ? which file ? or is that just because the nvidia driver file is placed inside /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/updates/dkms/  it gets loaded ?
<vistakiller> take a look here if that helps
<vistakiller> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/alt-nvidia-96-xconfig.1.html
<vistakiller> i think all the settings is under /etc/X11
<silv3r_m00n> there is no xorg.conf or xf86config file in my system and /etc/X11$ grep -ri 'nvidia' ./  gave nothing
<silv3r_m00n> nvidia is not written anywhere
<vistakiller> yes xorg.conf was 3 years ago :P
<vistakiller> many have change from back then
<vistakiller> do a research under /etc/X11 folder
<silv3r_m00n> i already grepped the /etc/X11  there is nothing related to nvidia in there
<silv3r_m00n> how does the driver come into effect , thats what i want to know
<vistakiller> this question in linux has not simple answer :P
<BluesKaj> vistakiller, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<silv3r_m00n> BluesKaj: that shows what driver is in use, but where is it configured to use that driver ?
<vistakiller> take a look and at /etc/modprobe.d
<vistakiller> there you can blacklist noeuveu driver or is the settings of nvidia etc
<BluesKaj> when you install the nvidia driver, nouveau is disabled, there's no need to blacklist it
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: It is probably initrd/initramfs that tell it to use nouveau/nvidia.
<silv3r_m00n> lordievader: which file ?
<silv3r_m00n> somewhere inside /etc/initramfs-tools/   ?
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: That's whay I think, yes.
<silv3r_m00n> lordievader: nothing in there, $ grep -ri 'nvidia' /etc/initramfs-tools/   gives nothing
<BluesKaj> silv3r_m00n, so what's your issue then?
<silv3r_m00n> BluesKaj: want to know, which configuration file tells my system to use nvidia instead of nouveau
<silv3r_m00n> the order should be "written" somewhere i guess
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: Might also be /etc/modules
<silv3r_m00n> lordievader: grep: /etc/modules/: Not a directory
<silv3r_m00n> lordievader: that file has no mention of nvidia either
<silv3r_m00n> okay, i think i found it, this file seems to be controlling it
<silv3r_m00n> /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<silv3r_m00n> it also contains "blacklist nouveau"
<lordievader> Isn't that just extra options?
<silv3r_m00n> means ?
<lordievader> When loading a module you can specify options. Those are usually in there, or so I believe.
<silv3r_m00n> what is the function of the /etc/modprobe.d directory ? to provide instructions about how and what modules to load ?
<silv3r_m00n> the blacklisting of nouveau is being done by that file for sure
<lordievader> http://linux.die.net/man/5/modprobe.d
<BluesKaj> the nvidia driver takes precedence once it's installed , /usr/bin/X11/nvidia-detector
<silv3r_m00n> BluesKaj: some utility program runs every boot and loads the nvidia driver ?
<silv3r_m00n> the nvidia-detector is not present on my system, but there are couple of other nvidia-* programs
<silv3r_m00n> okay its there
<BluesKaj> silv3r_m00n, /user/bin/ loads default apps at startup afaik
<silv3r_m00n> and it says "none"
<BluesKaj> what says
<BluesKaj> somebody kick this guy pls
<BluesKaj> if he returns
<bennypr0fane> Does anyone know how I can install additional fonts? afaik, that is a OS-wide procedure, i.e. it works not just for one procedure. However I'm missing some fonts that used to be in Libreoffice and were apparently taken out
<bennypr0fane> like e.g. Open Sans
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, this user person keeps adding ___ to his nick
<IdleOne> badly configured client
<Riddell> oops
<BluesKaj> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> mm, now how do I unban ubotttu?
<IdleOne> done
<Riddell> ah thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> no problem :)
<Riddell> I'm sorry ubottu, please forgive me!
<IdleOne> user___ Please fic your irc client so we don't get a join flood from you
<IdleOne> fix*
<BluesKaj> ubottu, survives small mistakes easily I think
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> ahh , intelligent enough
<Pici> BluesKaj: I told her to rejoin ;)
<IdleOne> she is pretty tough indeed
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, his nick keeps adding underscores
<BluesKaj> the user____
<IdleOne> yeah, bad config. Doesn't do anything thing else but join clients.
<IdleOne> if it were spamming the channel I would think it was intentional
<BluesKaj> yeah unless there's an alias script that adds underscores just to annoy us
<adrian> aló
<adrian> soy nuevo,
<Guest95241> recien vengo de windows..
<BluesKaj> !es | Guest95241
<ubottu> Guest95241: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ritvikg> Can anyone help me installing LEMP on kubuntu?
<ritvikg> I am not able to configure php properly, there seems to be some problem
<lordievader> ritvikg: What seems to be the problem with php?
<Pici> ritvikg: php on nginx is much different than on Apache. Have you setup php5-fpm?
<ritvikg> Yes, I installed these packages : php5 php5-fpm php5-mysql
<ritvikg> Now when I create a phptest file, and when I open that in browser, I don't see the php info page, instead the browser downloads that file for me
<ritvikg> I am using this for installing, (if it helps) : http://www.unixmen.com/install-lemp-server-nginx-mysql-mariadb-php-ubuntu-13-10-server/
<Pici> ritvikg: is php5-fpm running?
<ritvikg> Okay, I saw the file /etc/nginx/sites-available/default , and the php section is commented out.
<ritvikg> I uncommnted that. But now I'm getting a 502 bad gateway. What does that mean?
<ritvikg> Got it working. Thanks! :D
<alan_smith> hello there... anyone help me install my hp printer on kubuntu? It's supposed to work outta the box on ubuntu, the model is deskjet 2050 j510 (cheapest one).
<BluesKaj> alan_smith, tell us what you've done so far to install the printer
<alan_smith> BluesKaj: ok, fyi, the printer is fully supported by hplip, which is installed here (latest from repos), the printer is listed on the print jobs tool (add printers list) twice:
<alan_smith> i can't copy the info, lemme post a ss
<alan_smith> how can I share a ss?
<alan_smith> screenshot
<TheFakeazneD525> alan_smith: prtsc
<TheFakeazneD525> then save, and put on imgur.com or something
<BluesKaj> then imagebin
<alan_smith> ok
<alan_smith> ok, here you go: http://imagebin.org/309198
<alan_smith> btw, the snapshot tool could have the option to send the files to imagebin...
<alan_smith> or other service
<alan_smith> i don't know why the printer is duplicated and why one shows as an hplip device and other as usb device
<alan_smith> perhaps the hplip is the printer thing and the usb device the scan thing? it doesn't make sense it's listed under printers though
<alan_smith> any ideas? should i just try to setup the hplip one and ignore the other?
<BluesKaj> yes
<ar> hi. where can i enable ssh-agent and gpg-agent in kde globally?
<ar> (system-wide)
<ar> on some distributions it's a matter of editing a shell script
<alan_smith> wow! it works a treat! :) mwahahaha! thank you guys!
<alan_smith> gonna try scanning
<alan_smith> wow! it works a treat! :) (2)
<alan_smith> that 'skanlite' app is too basic though
<alan_smith> next time i'm buying a printer i'm surely going to take a look at hplip page to see the level of support. awesome stuff, even this cheapo printer works perfectly :)
<alan_smith> it's unfortunate though that it seems the only printers that works decently are the hp ones
<alan_smith> the cartridges for canons are way cheaper and the quality is better on the same price range
<alan_smith> any ideas on why support for some printes has been dropped?
<alan_smith> does it happen to built-in drivers/modules also? I mean, will the drivers built in the kernel or 3rd party ones (e.g.hplip) be dropped after a while?
<alan_smith> *tumbleweeds rolls around in the whistling wind*
<TheFakeazneD525>   alan_smith probably lack of use for said printers
<alan_smith> TheFakeazneD525: yeah, possibly... anyway, I plan to keep this printer until it eventually die, I noticed that the support were dropped for some printers though... it seems that's not the case for hplip so I should not worry more than necessary :)
<alan_smith> for example, the apollo printers only works for ubuntu versions until 8.10... sad thing imho
<alan_smith> support should never be dropped, I mean, I understand if they discontinue the driver development and stuff, but you should always be able to use an old hardware
<TheFakeazneD525> indeed
<lolmaus> Has anyone got the Win key working? When i try to map an action to it, KDE says: The key you just pressed is not supported by Qt.
<danny___> kubuntu 14.04 / ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a dell xps15 2nd gen i7 with nividia driver 331.38 presistantly locks the screen and mouse every 10-20 minutes.  The recovery is fairly simple and non-destructive, ie simply switch console ctrl-alt F(n) and back to F7.  any know fix to this problem?
<TheFakeazneD525> danny___: not like, go into sleep mode, but like, the mouse/screen freezes?
<danny___> yes
<Decus> Hello! I have a finger print reader and I would like to get it working on Kubuntu! I searched a little and I found something that says: «Please note that Fingerprint GUI doesn't work with kdm and kscreensaver because of a bug in these applications (see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105631).»
<ubottu> KDE bug 105631 in general "fully support alternative authentication methods" [Normal,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Decus, kdm is no longer the default greeter, check to make sure lightdm is default then find which authentication method is used with it.
<Decus> thanks BluesKaj
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> <hallo........
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Hey, are you around?
<ovidiu-florin> here I am
<Etriaph> Hey there. :)
<ovidiu-florin> Hello
<Etriaph> Regarding the WordPress site, is there a test site running somewhere?  I'm going to try to assist with some of those tasks if I can
<Etriaph> Haven't worked with WP in about 2 years, but I'll do what I can
<ovidiu-florin> Are you Robert or Octavio?
<Etriaph> Robert, yes :)
<ovidiu-florin> ok, hello again
<ovidiu-florin> so, I guess you've seen my email
<Etriaph> Yup, looked through the task list too
<ovidiu-florin> ok, let's continue this in #kubuntu-devel
<ovidiu-florin> since this is a suport chanel
<leo> привет народ
<leo> есть тут кто?
<DarthFrog> !ru | leo
<ubottu> leo: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lolmaus> My VLC plugins stopped working after upgrading to 14.04. Any suggestions?
<lolmaus> They just won't activate.
<leo> по русски кто нить говорит?
<DarthFrog> !ru | leo
<leo> ну да
<leo> кого то это смущает?
<DarthFrog> leo:  English only, please.  This is not a Russian-speaking channel.
<leo> пора бы учить русский, скоро все на нём говорить будут )))
<ovidiu-florin> leo: Это только английский канал. Если Вам нужна помощь в России, пожалуйста, перейдите на #ubuntu-ru
<ovidiu-florin> leo: Может быть
<ovidiu-florin> leo:
<ovidiu-florin> мы не можем знать, какое будущее
<dmatt> hi, what baloo related processes should run in KDE 4.13 installed in Kubuntu 13.10?
<leo> вау! тут есть рускоязычные!!!!
<leo> ну может вы и не можете знать, но я вам точно говорю
<leo> теперь вы знаете!
<leo> )))
<Whiskey`Wonka> does kubuntu have any gui partition manager like gparted? ive got a old sys im working on and my gpated usb stick doesnt like the lack of PAE
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: Yes, search for partition manager in the menu ;)
<Whiskey`Wonka> yay, thanks.
<Whiskey`Wonka> yikes looks like a uglu gparted lol
<Whiskey`Wonka> aaand its not able to copy partitions between devices for a unknown reason, coolie.
<vs1207> hi
<lordievader> o/
<trekker123> Hello?
<trekker123> Can I get a teensy tiny bit of help with changing the logo on the kickoff start menu? The thing that says Kubuntu?
<trekker123> I know how to copy the dimensions and stuff.
<trekker123> But what's the directory?
<alket> trekker123: I think it is /usr/share/icons/ in there somewhere
<jose__> HI
<ObsequiousNewt> How do I configure GTK applications to read from ~/.XCompose in Trusty?
<PtitNico> Hi all :)
<PtitNico> i used to use NX server (nomachine) for remote control
<PtitNico> but now the newer version is very different (not based on SSH)
<PtitNico> any idea to remplace it ?
<PtitNico> what do you use to remote control your Kubuntu ? VNC ? Teamviewer ? Freenx ?
<ObsequiousNewt> I use Teamviewer
<ObsequiousNewt> I think the site provides a Debian package
<PtitNico> ObsequiousNewt: thxs, yes there is a deb, i use to help some friend with their windows
<ObsequiousNewt> How do I configure GTK applications to read from ~/.XCompose in Trusty?
<Tin_man> i'm a newbee, i've installed ubuntu 14.04, i love it, but should i update the system everyday, kinda like MS..?
<ObsequiousNewt> Update it as often as you like.
<Tin_man> ok.. :)
<ObsequiousNewt> If it says "important security update" I would probably go ahead and update it, though.
<Tin_man> yes i look for the security update..
<Tin_man> thanks..
<y4ns> hello
<y4ns> i have a question
<y4ns> how to delete guest account on my kubuntu desktop?
<Tin_man> i started with mint, couldn't get my wifi working, googled my butt off, still couldn't get it, but finally, got ub 14.04, and figured the broadcom dell wifi was a bit of a problem..
<ObsequiousNewt> y4ns: Go to Login Screen (LightDM), click on General, and uncheck "Allow guest login". I think that should work.
<y4ns> ObsequiousNewt: Thanks
<ObsequiousNewt> How do I configure GTK applications to read from ~/.XCompose in Trusty?
<opensauce> hey
<opensauce> I'm having issues with 14.04 recognizing my USB external HDD
<dodger_> opensauce: can you elaborate?
<opensauce> before switching to 14.04 from 13.10 the device notifier would be able to detect USB as I connected them
<ObsequiousNewt> Are you sure it's connected?
<opensauce> now it does not and dolphin doesn't show it
<opensauce> yup
<opensauce> I tried other devices
<opensauce> no god
<opensauce> no go*
<y4ns> Ups...
<y4ns> :/
<y4ns> No sound
<y4ns> Damn it
<solifugus> how can I get back to the video driver installer?  need to return to noveau because the nvideo one freezes..
<rocco> Hello
<rocco> can i use homerun-kicker on 12.04 ?? thanks
<y4ns> hi
<rocco> hi
<y4ns> question. How to install realter linux drivers on kubuntu
<rocco> wireless ?
<rocco> same issue here with ralink..
<y4ns> no, sound card
<rocco> search on muon
<y4ns> nothing found
<y4ns> I download already from realtet site.
<y4ns> But it'S little bit complicated.
<y4ns> :/
#kubuntu 2014-05-06
<ObsequiousNewt> How do I configure GTK applications to read from ~/.XCompose in Trusty?
<Logomachist> I need to make a new account. Is there a way I can import the kmenu from one account to another? I've installed a lot of programs and moved program groups around  a good deal and I'd rather not have to add everything manually if I have a choice.
<Logomachist> Hold on, I think I might have just found what I'm looking for.
<ObsequiousNewt> Logomachist: doesn't it already transfer?
<Logomachist> ObsequiousNewt: Apparently not... I just created the new account and it has the default menu
<ObsequiousNewt> Huh. I thought it was shared; I couldn't find user-specific config. Gimme a few minutes...
<Logomachist> brb
<ObsequiousNewt__> How do I configure GTK applications to read from ~/.XCompose in Trusty?
<valorie> ObsequiousNewt__: how about writing to the list?
<valorie> you've asked the same question multiple times, with no answer
<ObsequiousNewt__> Good point
<ObsequiousNewt__> Which list?
<valorie> if not the list, kubuntuforum
<valorie> kubuntu-users, I would think
<ObsequiousNewt__> Never used it before...
<valorie> even Ubuntu Forums might have an answer, since they are gtk experts for the most part
<valorie> !kubuntu-user list
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<ObsequiousNewt__> thanks
<TheFakeazneD525> ????????????????????????????
<TheFakeazneD525> I just got a notification that said "a new version of kubuntu is avail"
<Tm_T> yes, 14.04 is out and if you are using 13.10 it should notify you of the possible upgrade
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: what version are you on now?
<TheFakeazneD525> 14.04
<TheFakeazneD525> Blidin Edj
<TheFakeazneD525> I installed it on the day after the release
<valorie> you might look at your repositories
<valorie> perhaps you have an experiemental or so?
<TheFakeazneD525> Not as far as I know
<valorie> there were new linux headers out today
<TheFakeazneD525> ah, so thats what it meant
<valorie> but i wouldn't call that a "new version of kubuntu"
<TheFakeazneD525> ya, I got the headers
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: well the notifier said new version :o
<valorie> sounds like a buglet
<TheFakeazneD525> but I guess it was only the headers
<TheFakeazneD525> ah, headers installed
<TheFakeazneD525> brb reboot
<excognac> hi all, I'm on  12.04, whenever I try to sudo apt-get install update && sudo apt-get upgrade then I get E: Unable to locate package update
<excognac> why is that? If I use the graphical interface, it updates. why I cannot do it anymore from commandline?
<lordievader> excognac: Because you are trying to install the package update (and that does not exist), you want "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade".
<excognac> oh lol sorry, no need for "install"
<excognac> btw anybody tried to release upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04? As there are 3 releases inbetween, isn't just easier to reinstall?
<lordievader> When 14.04.1 becomes available you can jump from Precise in one go.
<excognac> oh, that will be great thanks bro
<darokthar> @excognac the way you are using it apt-get is trying to install a package called update. But you would like apt-get to update it's package list.
<excognac> darokthar: ty
<huynh>  /server irc.rizon.net
<StarGazer> Got somewhat of a problem
<lordievader> !ask | StarGazer
<ubottu> StarGazer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<StarGazer> I just upgraded to trusty, however muon says linux-signed-image-generic is upgrade able. When I try it says- "The "linux-signed-image-generic" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade: 	Depends: linux-signed-image-generic, but it is not installable"
<lordievader> !info linux-signed-image-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-signed-image-generic does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> ^ that may be your problem.
<StarGazer> then ahy muon says there is an upgrade? (from V 3.11.0.19.20 to 3.13.0.24.29) ?
<lordievader> I'd say install linux-image-generic and remove linug-signed-image-generic
<StarGazer> linux-image-generic is already installed.... i'll try to remove linux-signed-image-generic
<StarGazer> seems ok... Thanks!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<chachan> BluesKaj: o/
<BluesKaj> Hi chachan
<Mmike> Hello. How can I make konsole always open with the same geometery, and not to 'mimic' the last resized one?
<lordievader> Mmike: Right click window border -> More Actions -> Special Application Settings -> Size & Position tab.
<Mmike> lordievader, I don't have anything selected/enabled there
<lordievader> Mmike: No, but you can apply an initial size.
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> This is something that has changed recently? That is, I only observed this after upgrade to 14.04
<lordievader> Don't know, I think I applied a rule once one my konsole.
<Mmike> lordievader, thnx
<Mmike> lordievader, configured it trough that menu, seems satisfactory :)
<lordievader> ;)
<lolmaus> Can i find a hotkey by keyboard combination?
<lolmaus> Rather than by what it triggers
<lolmaus> Oh, the search field accept keyboard combinations as text
<dcorbin> How can I see the output from the entire boot process?  I have an init script that doesn't seem to be start (or at least starting correctly)
<Avihay> dcorbin: dmesg?
<dcorbin> Avihay, dmesg doesn't have the init.d output.
<daum> hey guys - skype keeps making feedback(just when it is running, not even a call) so I get a low humming noise through my speakers when it is running.  Any ideas on how to fix that?
<nenen> hey I used Fedora KDE before and when I had laptop hooked on external monitor and closed lid it didn't go to sleep but outputted signal to external monitor how can I do that in Kubuntu 14.04?
<BluesKaj> daum, turn your mic boost down if it's enabled in alsamixer
<daum> BluesKaj, its not enabled
<daum> i also disabled skype from modifying the sound levels
<daum> it says it's using pulseaudio
<nenen> also krunner isn't searching for files but dolphin does
<BluesKaj> daum, unless you need simultaneous sound sources and you have intel hda audio , then pulseaudio isn't really needed, but I'm not sure if skype requires pulse. I guess you'll have to experiment with different audio setups to find out what seems to be a ground loop in your audio sources.
<daum> BluesKaj, the issue is it doesn't have any other options for me to pick from?
<daum> BluesKaj, PulseAudio Server(local) is all that it lists?
<nenen> back to Fedora, buntus still don't work
<BluesKaj> daum, pavucontrol is a gui for pulse, you might try that for setting your sources
<daum> BluesKaj, ok trying!
<BluesKaj> ok, BBL, stuff to do for a few mins
<y4ns> y0
<BluesKaj> y4ns, hey
<y4ns> I had problem with sound in my kubuntu 14.10
<y4ns> sorry 14.04
<y4ns> Sound is not clean enough
<BluesKaj> y4ns, open alsamixer and turn the volume down to see if that cleans it up
<BluesKaj> y4ns, is this a desktop or laptop?
<y4ns> netbook, Nokia Booklet 3G
<y4ns> i had sound, but its not clear enough. Hard to explain what happend exacly. Sound go than stop then play.
<BluesKaj> netbooks aren't exactly hifi
<BluesKaj> dinky speakers=dinky sound
<BluesKaj> even with headphones
<y4ns> Buil in Audio Analog Stereo
<y4ns> Should i try to install another drivers for it?
<BluesKaj> y4ns, don't think that will help
<y4ns> Damn i cannot listen music on it.
<BluesKaj> try connecting a desktop speaker system
<BluesKaj> do you have any audio right now>
<BluesKaj> ?
<y4ns> I had sound but its stop every single second and then play. So 1 sec sound 1 sec nothing over and over.
<y4ns> So i hear something but not correctly
<y4ns> Like scratch
<y4ns> :)
<BluesKaj> y4ns, which player
<y4ns> Every single sound, from system sounds, yt, amarok.
<y4ns> Everything
<y4ns> I think drivers are not correct. By sound card settings i see built-in Audio
<y4ns> And i had realtek sound card on it.
<BluesKaj> what does the audio chip in alsamixer show in the upper left
<y4ns> HDA Intel MID
<y4ns> als Card:
<y4ns> Chip: Silicon Image SiI1392 HDMI
<BluesKaj> y4ns,  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel then reboot
<y4ns> http://pho.to/5We2i
<y4ns> This is how its look like
<BluesKaj> y4ns, disable the auto-mute
<y4ns> Ok... Ammm... how?
<y4ns> :p
<y4ns> Sorry this is my second day with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> use the arrow keys to navigate < > then the up down to change the setting
<hyper_ch> I just noticed something weird: since when does Kubuntu mount USB sticks under /media/USER/xxxxxx ?
<y4ns> BluesKaj: You the best
<y4ns> I disable it but still same.
<BluesKaj> y4ns, turn your speaker volume up in alsamixer
<y4ns> im on headphones right now.
<y4ns> No diffrence.
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, that the default, it should appear in dolphin "devices"
<BluesKaj> that's
<BluesKaj> y4ns,  likeI posted above, in the terminal, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then reboot
<y4ns> BluesKaj: ok
<y4ns> BluesKaj: after reboot nothing happend
<y4ns> Still same
<y4ns> Creepy sound
<BluesKaj> try a different player like vlc
<y4ns> But i try to play clip on yt
<y4ns> And also when i make test sound i system settings its same
<BluesKaj> y4ns, F6 on alsamixer and try a different soundcard option if available
<y4ns> Not available, only this one.
<modern> whats the name of the network editor app in kde
<BluesKaj> y4ns, install pavucontrol it might help
<BluesKaj> modern, the gui or the texteditor?
<modern> The gui
<modern> etc/network/interfaces and there is a text file to edit but it doesn't appear to work
<modern> but I know there is a gui front end for making these changes
<y4ns> Still same after pavucontrol install.
<y4ns> But i found this article
<y4ns> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA
<y4ns> But is in german :/
<TheFakeazneD525> How does one patch KDE2 under freebsd
<modern> How does one patch KDE2 under freebsd   <---- huh....
<Scunizi> I just tried joining #ubuntu and it says "I must be invited".. what's up with that?
<TheFakeazneD525> wat
<TheFakeazneD525> same here
<yossarianuk> same here
<yossarianuk> never mind kubuntu is better...
<TheFakeazneD525> Scunizi: we mainly deal with Kubuntu, but we can try to help with mainline Ubu problems
<TheFakeazneD525> yossarianuk: indeed ;D
<BluesKaj> modern, for /etc/network/interfaces to work you need to use a static IP and remove network manager like so: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Scunizi> TheFakeazneD525: I'm aware.. and I run Kubuntu :) .. my question is a cli question anyway, not desktop specific.. I'm trying to create a txt file of directory names and the subdirectory names that are underlying. No file names.
<modern> BluesKaj:  thanks
<BluesKaj> !sound | y4ns
<ubottu> y4ns: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sepher> hi all
<lordievader> o/
<sepher> i have a question/problem regarding kubuntu interface configuration...anyone want to give it a go...  when i right click in dolphin, kubuntu seems dang slow to bring up the menu dialog box....debian is faster and windows lag-in-a-bag interface is why i left it
<sepher> anyone know how to fix this/  i already disabled most animations...didn't help
<sepher> hmmm
<TheFakeazneD525> BluesKaj: say, do you know what would be interesting? A apt addon that got source directly from the git/svn repos, compiled and compiled it in order of dependancies
<TheFakeazneD525> It would be highly impractical, and create the most unstable system in existance
<TheFakeazneD525> but, ubuntu could claim most bleeding edge
<BluesKaj> as another repos that would be cool, TheFakeazneD525, not having to clone and compile etc
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Bleeding edge, but completely unusable :(
<TheFakeazneD525> :D
<BluesKaj> well , 14.10 seems ok so far altho there aren't a whole lot of package changes just yet.
<TheFakeazneD525> :o you're testing UU?
<TheFakeazneD525> BluesKaj: does it have unicorns?
<BluesKaj> TheFakeazneD525, haven't spotted a one "_)
<lark> кто знает как в hexchat по клику на ник пастить его в едитбокс набора сообщения?
<TheFakeazneD525> ._.
<BluesKaj> !ru | lark
<ubottu> lark: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lark> TheFakeazneD525, i saw you at #anime
<TheFakeazneD525> huh
<lark> ubottu, thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lark> yeah yeah
<BluesKaj> heh
<rberg_> TheFakeazneD525: if you like compiling bleeding edge git, you will love Gentoo
<TheFakeazneD525> Gentoo "Nothing too unstable for the main branch :^)"
<rberg_> thats a problem that can be solved with more cflags! :)
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Gentoo is rather stable actually ;)
<BluesKaj> TheFakeazneD525, rberg_ , I'm too lazy for gentoo, too much work for such little reward :)
<TheFakeazneD525> indeed
<BluesKaj> same with arch
<rberg_> true
<rberg_> I inherited a huge gentoo install base :(
<BluesKaj> don't think I'm capable of installing gentoo anyway, tried a few times and couldn't get anywhere...I'll admit that
<rberg_> its not too bad if you have a weekend to throw at it :)
<BluesKaj> I'd give up in frustration , I have too many other things going on weekends
<TheFakeazneD525> apparently, glibc is an optional package
<TheFakeazneD525> kek
<rberg_> only if you expect to run anything written in c I suppose
<TheFakeazneD525> :P
<wohnpc> hi! I have a nvidia card, there used to be a menu item in kubuntu which allowed installing the nvidia drivers with "additional drivers"", I don't see that menu item now....
<wohnpc> also the resolution is really low, it is no higher then 1024x768, even though the card can do full hd
<wohnpc> what is the problem?
<TheFakeazneD525> wohnpc: monitor is also 1080p, right?
<TheFakeazneD525> just checking
<wohnpc> yes
<qdata> a driver manager replacement  was moved into  systemsettings, look for it and the Monitor setup called KScreen (also in systemsettings)
<wohnpc> I am in driver management now, but it is just a gray screen
<wohnpc> no options are offered
<wohnpc> also in the repository, no nvdia drivers appear, I went to the nvidia website, they say you have to turn off the graphics and be in a shell... well if I do ctrl-alt-f1, I just get a black screen
<wohnpc> this sux
<TheFakeazneD525> wohnpc: it should be a logon shell
<TheFakeazneD525> oh wait
<TheFakeazneD525> wohnpc: do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras enabled
<BluesKaj> wohnpc, which nvidia card ?
<wohnpc> gtx 745
<wohnpc> yeah, but there is no logon shell
<TheFakeazneD525> odd
<TheFakeazneD525> wohnpc: ctrl+alt+f2-6
<wohnpc> also, why is the screen resolution so low?
<TheFakeazneD525> try those
<wohnpc> same thing
<TheFakeazneD525> wohnpc: driver error
<TheFakeazneD525> prolly
<TheFakeazneD525> the nouveau drivers suck, no matter wat
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm, wohnpc here
<TheFakeazneD525> have you downloaded the driver from the site?
<wohnpc> yeah, but I cannot install it because I can't get to s a shell...
<rberg_> you may need to boot with nomodeset to get a real console
<wohnpc> a shell
<TheFakeazneD525> wohnpc: alright
<wohnpc> I tried booting, but there are no boot options.. how do I boot into a prompt?
<TheFakeazneD525> reboot, go into advanced options for kubuntu/ubuntu (whichever is applicable), and go into recovery mode
<TheFakeazneD525> then, when the menu appears
<wohnpc> it boots straight into the login screen!
<TheFakeazneD525> wohnpc: edit grub.cfg
<TheFakeazneD525> locate grub.cfg in konsole
<TheFakeazneD525> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TheFakeazneD525> kdesudo kate
<wohnpc> okay, so I opened it
<TheFakeazneD525> wohnpc: as sudo?
<wohnpc> isn't there an escape key ?
<wohnpc> yes
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: That is not the file you want to edit, you want /etc/grub.d/* or /etc/default/grub
<wohnpc> omg
<wohnpc> why did they remove the "safe mode" option?=
<wohnpc> it says "do not edit this file"
<TheFakeazneD525> wohnpc: ignore that
<TheFakeazneD525> ctr+f, timeout
<TheFakeazneD525> and set that to something large
<wohnpc> it's -1 now
<wohnpc> so I set it to 20
<TheFakeazneD525> good
<TheFakeazneD525> now save it
<TheFakeazneD525> and then as sudo
<lordievader> wohnpc, TheFakeazneD525: You want /etc/default/grub for the time out. /boot/grub/grub.cfg is generated by update-grub2 so edits will be lost with the next update of the kernel.
<TheFakeazneD525> run update-grub
<TheFakeazneD525> also, apt-get install dkms
<wohnpc> okay, so I rebootz
<wohnpc> what is dkms
<TheFakeazneD525> kernel module thingy
<tsimpson> update-grub will undo any changes you made in that file
<lordievader> I was trying to tell them that...
<wohnpc> true... it is at -1 again
<TheFakeazneD525> er, I was mistaken, edit the one in etc
<wohnpc> but why isn't there a more simple way to start in recovery mode??!?
<wohnpc> I'd almost go back to windows 8.1 again, which was on the pc when I bought it yesterday!
<lordievader> wohnpc: Oh is that all, hold shift while booting.
<lordievader> That'll drop you to the grub menu.
<TheFakeazneD525> oh wow, I didn't know that
<wohnpc> what  were you trying to accomplish
<BluesKaj> wohnpc, then after all that sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<TheFakeazneD525> or if you want to install the more recent driver from teh site
<TheFakeazneD525> fsck, then select root
<wohnpc> why doesn't that appear in muon when I search for it?
<TheFakeazneD525> after that, navigate to where you stored the driver
<wohnpc> ah probably because the package manager is not even installed after a fresh install....
<wohnpc> too bad I couldn't get mint to run.... probably also because the nvidia drviers were not installed standard
<wohnpc> shouldn't I install nvidia current??!
<TheFakeazneD525> wohnpc: yes
<BluesKaj> nouveau isn't so bad, at least it worked ok on 13.10 on my older desktop with 8400gs card
<wohnpc> why 331 and not nvidia current?
<TheFakeazneD525> idk
<BluesKaj> wohnpc, with yopur card the 331 driver is most likely the current driver anyway
<dodger> nvidia-current is just a metapackage that installs the most current version of the driver
<BluesKaj> yup
<wohnpc> so I install nvidia current now
<wohnpc> hmmm.... it is choosing nvidia 304 here
<BluesKaj> wohnpc, which kubuntu version/
<BluesKaj> which OS ?
<dodger> i'm on trusty and the latest i have in the repos is 311
<dodger> 310, sorry
<wohnpc> kubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> odd that 304 is the current driver for that card
<wohnpc> on the nvidia website there is a brand new one.. but I try this one
<wohnpc> so how do I activate it now?
<wohnpc> in the driver manager. still there is nothing..
<BluesKaj> best to try the recommended
<BluesKaj> install nvidia-current
<wohnpc> just did
<wohnpc> nothing changed
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta go run some errands , BBL
<dodger> you may have to reboot before it shows up in the driver manager, but not sure
<wohnpc> or do I have to start the driver manager with root privileges=
<wohnpc> but how?
<wohnpc> I also install the current-update packages now
<lordievader> Have you restarted after installing the driver?
<wohnpc> yes
<wohnpc> this is a nightmare
<lordievader> Can you pastebin the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"?
<wohnpc> no such pci acces method#
<wohnpc> or sudo?
<wohnpc> no such pci acces method
<lordievader> Hmm, you shouldn't need root for that.
<wohnpc> I am going to restart again
<wohnpc> I still don't understand why standard resolution is only 1024x768
<wohnpc> nothing....
<dodger> wohnpc: is this on a new computer or one you just upgraded?
<lordievader> Does "lspci -k" give you anything?
<wohnpc> yes...
<wohnpc> vga compatible controller nvidia corp gm107 geforce gtx 745 rev a2
<lordievader> Can you pastebin that, please.
<wohnpc> how do I pastebin
<lordievader> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wohnpc> past.ubuntu.com/7405808
<wohnpc> paste.ubuntu.com/7405808
<lordievader> No driver is loaded.
<wohnpc> well.... yeah... that is my problem
<lordievader> That is the reason for the low resolution.
<wohnpc> yes, but why doesnt't the driver manager allow me to install the drivers I downloaded.. in kubuntu 12.04 you could just go there and click there to activate them
<wohnpc> I am now going to try the shift on bootup thing and intstall with the script from the nvidia website
<wohnpc> if that does not work I will revert to windows 8.1 and try to live with it
<lordievader> wohnpc: Disable whatever driver you have now first.
<wohnpc> can you imagine.. 8.1
<wohnpc> how?
<wohnpc> the shift on bootup does not give me a prommpot
<wohnpc> the shift on bootup does not give me a prompt
<lordievader> Remove/purge the nvidia packages.
<wohnpc> why?
<lordievader> Because they may conflict with a manual install. (Something gave me the idea you where going to try that)
<wohnpc> well... I just told you...
<wohnpc> one moment
<wohnpc> you will not believe this
<wohnpc> I just switched from hdmi to DVI and all of a sudden the resolution is very high now!!
<lordievader> Check the driver
<lordievader> Is it 'nvidia'?
<wohnpc> no
<wohnpc> still the same
<wohnpc> probably the hdmi port is not supported by the standard driver
<y4ns> Ok, ill try to install realtek drivers, and for sure i destroy my system again.
<wohnpc> I am not going to edit x.org files to tell it to use the nvidia driver....
<y4ns> Wish me luck
<wohnpc> I wish you luck
<dodger> it's very weird that it won't load the nvidia driver
<lordievader> wohnpc: Just wondering, what happens when you try to modprobe it?
<wohnpc> how do I do that
<dodger> try sudo modprobe nvidia
<dodger> you can press tab after typing nvidia to expand to an available kernel module
<wohnpc> I am doing the manual install now... to see how that goes
<wohnpc> when that does not work... I see no possibilities anymore... but to revert to windows 8.1... at least I get dual mointor support there!!!
<lordievader> Nouveau doesn't support that?
<dodger> is it possible that the driver from the repos doesn't support that card?
<wohnpc> allright.. so now the driver is installed....
<wohnpc> kubuntu is supposed to do this though!!!
<wohnpc> this is medieval....
<wohnpc> so now I try the hdmi again.. one moment.. will probably fail!
<wohnpc> holy shit!!!!!
<wohnpc> I can not believe this!!!!
<wohnpc> without further fiddling and tweaking I now have dual monitor support in Kubuntu!!!!
<dodger> that's the way it's supposed to be :)
<dodger> so that means
<dodger> that the driver from the repositories doesn't support your card yet
<wohnpc> well.. thanks to the closed source coders of nvidia that is.. not thanks to ubuntu
<wohnpc> well.... what takes them so  long... they have been out for weeks...
<wohnpc> man...
<y4ns> Another happy soul
<y4ns> But im condemned with my sound card
<dodger> y4ns: what kind of sound card?
<y4ns> Realtet alc269
<y4ns> Realtek*
<y4ns> Ill try to install drivers right now.
<y4ns> Let's see what happens
<windows8> allright.. so now I am on the new box
<windows8> guys.. it's me wohnpc
<lordievader> y4ns: Does the card show up under aplay -l?
<windows9> still I would like to get mint to work on my box....
<lordievader> windows9: Join #mint for that ;)
<windows9> too bad I wouldn't start.. it would keep hanging up... except when I used this "compatibility mode" during bootup, but then after install it would hang again...
<windows9> ok
<windows9> haha
<windows9> that channel is almost empty
<y4ns> lordievader: I install kubuntu yesterday. I have a sound but its interrupts when i play something.
<y4ns> No diffrence website music, mp3 from amarok, system sounds.
<y4ns> movies etc.
<y4ns> System display i had something like in built analog stereo output
<lordievader> windows9: Ah right it was #linuxmint, sorry.
<lordievader> y4ns: Sounds more like pulse/alsa that is faulty.
<y4ns> So no ill try to install realtek HDaudio-5.18
<lordievader> y4ns: What does your setup look like?
<y4ns> lordievader: What do You mean?
<y4ns> Its fresh kubuntu install.
<y4ns> 14.04
<lordievader> What is connected to your soundcard and how?
<y4ns> nothing, its netbook
<y4ns> Nokia Booklet 3G
<y4ns> I had also HDMI port on it.
<y4ns> Maybe thats a problem.
<y4ns> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_Booklet_3G
<y4ns> Great
<y4ns> http://pho.to/5WlAE
<lordievader> Compiling your own kernels is not supported by Ubuntu.
<y4ns> So how should i install it?
<windows9> thanks guys
<windows9> or are there girls here too?
<lordievader> y4ns: Can I see the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio"? (Pastebin)
<windows9> cause when there are.. I wanna know
<y4ns> lordievader: http://pho.to/5WlJw
<lordievader> That's fine, no need to recompile the kernel.
<y4ns> But sound now work correctly
<y4ns> not*
<y4ns> sry
<lordievader> I would start playing with the pulseaudio config.
<y4ns> lordievader: ?
<lordievader> y4ns: /etc/pulseaudio/* (mainly daemon.conf)
<bonk3rzz> anyone in a helping mood?????
<lordievader> !ask | bonk3rzz
<ubottu> bonk3rzz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bonk3rzz> how do i get FFmpeg working with kubuntu 14.04 i tried the normal apt-get install and everything that uses it crashes any ideas checked the google but It seems to a common prob but can seem to find a easy answer and im still i little noobish
<y4ns> I hate it
<lordievader> bonk3rzz: Does it get an error?
<bonk3rzz> not that is see
<bonk3rzz> not that i see
<y4ns> fuck kubuntu
<lordievader> y4ns: Watch your language.
<alket> y4ns: what happened ?
<windows9> ffmpeg is obsolte in ubuntu.. it is now called avconv...
<y4ns> Thats the point nothing
<bonk3rzz> then why are you in the kubuntu channel???
<y4ns> Ill try all methods
<y4ns> Already
<y4ns> And i still have this stupid creepy sound.
<y4ns> Such a stupid system
<bonk3rzz> ok so is avcov work in all the progs that used to use ffmpeg
<windows9> use handbrake as a gui! it has its own repositories! just used it today.. absolutely great!!!
<windows9> what do you want to use?
<windows9> ffmpeg is there still as a dummy package to provide compatibility
<windows9> do you want to convert videos?
<windows9> question: why is there no dolphin widget in the panel widgets in kubuntu ? in mint there is!
<bonk3rzz> yes
<windows9> then go here:
<bonk3rzz> ??
<windows9> http://handbrake.fr/
<bonk3rzz> i used to use handbrake long ago but found other to be better
<bonk3rzz> i give it a shot maybe things have changed
<bonk3rzz> what verison??
<y4ns> FUCK KUBUNTU!
<lordievader> Thanks Pici.
<Pici> np
<windows9> then what do you use bonk3rzz
<bonk3rzz> format junkie, than maybe winff,
<windows9> winff has al kind of weird options...
<bonk3rzz> i said maybe
<bonk3rzz> hummm handbrakes ppa failed... gay
<BluesKaj> bonk3rzz, what's the video file xtn ? maybe vlc or mplayer2 will play it.
<windows9> it does not fail... I had some trouble too...
<windows9> but I got it to work
<bonk3rzz> mkv streaming to everything
<windows9> just add it to your repositories... and restart your package manager...
<bonk3rzz> i did this.... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<BluesKaj> bonk3rzz, and which player are you using ?
<bonk3rzz> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<bonk3rzz> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<bonk3rzz> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<BluesKaj> bonk3rzz, also make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<windows9> I got that too.. but then I got it to work.. fiddle with it
 * BluesKaj shrugs, ok bonk3rzz , nevermind ...good luck
<bonk3rzz> xbox360 (i know its crap) chromecast (still trying messing with it) tablets (mxplayer and bsplayer they work just a little slow of buffing sometimes) that said i can get most for this working in windows but im trying to never use windows again
<bonk3rzz> yes kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<bonk3rzz> ok after some "tweaking" handbrake installed open grabed file to convert and it crashed ideas???
<windows9> wtf
<windows9> and you are using mint?
<bonk3rzz> kubuntu 14.04
<windows9> that might be the problem.. I used mint today.. and I had the impression mint is just much smoother...
<windows9> have you just tried it again=
<windows9> maybe it was a one-off thing
<windows9> you could also just use avconv -i inputfile -acodec copy -vcodec copy outputfile
<windows9> or
<windows9> you could also just use avconv -i inputfile -acodec -b bitrate outputfile.mp4
<windows9> something like that
<bonk3rzz> is there a way to send a screenshot
<windows9> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bonk3rzz> http://imagebin.org/309408
<windows9> hmm seems to have segfaulted.... that sucks..
<bonk3rzz> lol ahhh ya how to fix????
<windows9> just try again!
<bonk3rzz> i did
<windows9> it crashed again?
<windows9> what kind of files are you converting?
<windows9> sory.. have to reboot now
<bonk3rzz> and again and again... MKV
<windows9> one moment
<alket> how to play midi in amarok
<lordievader> alket: This might help you: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=98419
<y4ns> ;((((((((((((((((((((8
<y4ns> God... why you hate me so...
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i've been trying to figure this one out for a while in 14.04...is there any actual option available to turn baloo/file indexing off completely? it's made kubuntu completely unusable on my system...baloo will start up, swiftly take up all 8GB of RAM within about a minute, the recently-added OOM killer kills the process...which starts up again, ad nauseam :(
<alket> lordievader: didn't work :s
<Chaser> arthurfiggis: I couldn't find a way to disable baloo, I added my home directory to list of directories to exclude and baloo calmed down.
<arthurfiggis> Chaser: that's...a good workaround for sure :) on the other hand i can't help but feel like baloo and its ilk are an answer to a problem that nobody ever had to begin with...kubuntu used to be my favourite distro but the file indexing nonsense is getting out of hand :( thanks for the suggestion though, i'll try it and see if it stops crashing on me
<y4ns> Why...
<windows9> bonk3rzz: what ppa did you choose for the handbrake ppa?
<windows9> raring?
<windows9> because 14.04 is not supported yet, obviously...
<bonk3rzz> http://imagebin.org/309411 <----- different crash
<windows9> raring?
<windows9> let me try to convert too
<windows9> one moment
<lordievader> No Saucy available either?
<bonk3rzz> who me????? IDK
<bonk3rzz> oh ppa one sec
<bonk3rzz> ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<lordievader> Yeah, just checked Raring is newest indeed.
<arthurfiggis> lordievader: yep...i had to build it from source to get it up and running, and even then it was a bit of a pain...wound up using vlc to do conversions instead :)
<windows9> moment
<bonk3rzz> all im looking for is a way to trascode on the fly (would be ideal) or convert to a format that the xbox 360 likes and or chromecast
<arthurfiggis> bonk3rzz: well, you can use vlc to convert a file to MP4 format (you'd want the video codec to be h-264 and the audio codec to be aac for it to work on the 360)
<wohnpc> like I said before, just do avconv -I inputfile -acodec copy -vcodec copy outputfile.mp4
<wohnpc> that is it!!!
<wohnpc> or -i
<wohnpc> allright.. here it goes.. I will try to convert something now
<bonk3rzz> that uses ffmpeg i think i tryed that was the reason i was here in the first place but it seems 14.04 hate ffmpeg.... i will give it a shot but i have like 5 videos a day in mkv and i dont really what to miss in the terminal all the time i do still like GUIs
<windows9> what is mkv?
<windows9> I can't believe ffmpeg will not work in kubuntu...
<windows9> have you tried installing additional ffmpeg packages? maybe it needs some additional packages...
<bonk3rzz> its a container for HD video
<windows9> well that is ideal for avconv... that does not take any time
<bonk3rzz> so far i have a list of progs that crash... AAAHHH
<windows9> allright...
<windows9> so it is converting here...
<windows9> no crash yet
<bonk3rzz> your on mint rigth
<bonk3rzz> right
<windows9> no, kubuntu 14.04
<windows9> mint would not install here....
<windows9> how old is your kubuntu install?
<windows9> did you fiddle around with it?
<bonk3rzz> fresh
<windows9> hmmm
<bonk3rzz> 3 days
<windows9> did you add both of the ppa lines?
<windows9> to your repository?
<bonk3rzz> i had to have screwed something up
<windows9> you have to add deb ppa etc... then tary main
<windows9> and the same thing for the src
<windows9> tary or whatever it's called...
<arthurfiggis> bonk3rzz: i'll...just throw this out here again...if you can install vlc, that will convert pretty much anything to pretty much anything, including the format that will play on the 360, with a point and click interface :) just in case handbrake doesn't pan out
<bonk3rzz> idk like i said i did....  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<lordievader> windows9: Trusty ;)
<bonk3rzz> apt-get update
<windows9> whatever
<windows9> :)
<bonk3rzz> i will try vlc one sec
<lordievader> But that ppa doesn't have versions for Trusty (doubt they will come).
<windows9> if that crashes too, you definitely have a problem!
<windows9> it does!
<windows9> sorry raring
<windows9> it does not
<bonk3rzz> ok so.... what is newest and stable
<arthurfiggis> windows9: yeah, i think the ppa's packages are out of date, so building handbrake from source was the only way i could get it going in 14.04...at that point i just looked up the options for converting stuff to ps3/ps4 format in vlc and it worked fine :)
<bonk3rzz> vlc doesnt crash but is does nothing
<bonk3rzz> nm
<bonk3rzz> its converting but now i have to wait 42mibs
<bonk3rzz> min
<windows9> or do you have a very slow computer?
<bonk3rzz> ys
<bonk3rzz> yes
<windows9> that might be the problem
<bonk3rzz> old plie
<windows9> buy a new one
<bonk3rzz> lol
<bonk3rzz> ill get right on that
<windows9> www.amazon.com
<windows9> funny... in handbrake I cannot select .mp4 now, only .mkv.... that sux.. I did not have this in mint
<bonk3rzz> all my files are in mk4
<bonk3rzz> all my files are in mkv i mean
<gui_> hello
<windows9> I want to be able to convert to mp4
<windows9> mkv is unknown to most devices
<lordievader> o/
<bonk3rzz> walcome to the future
<windows9> haha
<windows9> well I don't regret deleting windows 8.1 today.. that was a nightmare....
<windows9> they put an app like window behind the startbutton... and then you can't swipe your monitor, instead there is a tiny arrow on the bottom right, with which to scroll.... line by line....
<bonk3rzz> ya well windows sux i hate 8.. 7 is ok and now the netflix work in linux im not going back.... btw this old pos in question is a wopping 2ghz core 2 duo with 4 gb of ram and 9tb of data (got to have your priorities) and a radion 6450 ya she was pretty baller back in the day
<windows9> that is about the same setup I have on my old box
<windows9> except for the 9 tb of data... do you download movies a lot?
<bonk3rzz> no TV
<bonk3rzz> and movies too but mostly tv (and all on tho places you download movies form legally) i swear
<bonk3rzz> i think i might just wipe it is see if i can get it right this time
<bonk3rzz> pretty sure my probs started with the whole dling every ffmpeg in every different way i could find to make format junkie work ( and yet it still doest work)
<windows9> I don't get why I can't convert to mp4 anymore in handbrake... this sux
<bonk3rzz> TRY format junkie
<windows9> I am not going to try that.. I know that handbrake works just fine
<windows9> it has to be a library issue
<bonk3rzz> werid the handbrake i installed has mp4 listed
<windows9> this sux...
<windows9> I just don't get it.. and you have kubuntu 14.04 too?
<bonk3rzz> yup
<When> could someone direct me to some documentation as how I would configure a kubuntu workstation to authenticate users either local account or with active directory?
<volty> hi, after an upgrade I akonadi does not start. Anybody with similar experience? Suggestions?
<correct> How do Install centrifydc on kubuntu trustyÉ
<correct> the package list doesn't have it
<windows9> may through a ppa?
<correct> what ppa?
<windows9> google
<correct> I have searched
<windows9> dunno
<correct> crap..lol
<correct> windows9, there does not appear to be a trusty release
<correct> windows9, do you know if I cna use something other than trusty..  like say quantal?
<windows9> you can try...
<windows9> I used a 13.x release and am using 14.04
<windows9> it works...
<windows9> holy cow...
<LZero> Hello, I've got a question if anyone can help. During the 13.10->14.04 upgrade, the updated crashed and advised me I could be left with an unusable OS. After the reboot, almost everything *seems* to be in working order. The only thing that i've noticed is that with the latest kernels, such as the 3.13 that's default with 14.04, the cpu scaling doesn't work anymore. Could it be a kernel related problem or a packages one?
<windows9> just checked a ppa 5 minutes ago and they just released the 14.04 release!
<correct> windows9, where do you check that?
<windows9> launchpad has some ppa.....
<windows9> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-snapshots/ubuntu trusty main
<windows9> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<windows9> for instance
<windows9> i just google
<lordievader> LZero: What does "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors" say?
<LZero> now i reverted back to the old kernel which I was using before the update, and with this one the scaling is working. Cat replies: conservative ondemand userspace powersave performance
<lordievader> LZero: And what does the 3.13 kernel say ;)
<LZero> I'll reboot and check :D
<LZero> thanks for the tip
<bonk3rzz> wait wait i just checked to now there is a thirsty
<bonk3rzz> window9 can i steal a copy of your current sources.list
<Phoenixz> So now that I have 14.04, every so often my wifi suddenly disconnects and won't reconnect anymore, unless I reboot. I found that if I remove the wifi driver  rmmod rtl8192se then modprobe rtl8192se all works fine again. Is this a known bug?
<gui_> hello everybody
<TheFakeazneD525> gui_: what toolkit?
<TheFakeazneD525> :D
<TheFakeazneD525> cuz you're gui_
<TheFakeazneD525> :D
<gui_> i dont understand
<TheFakeazneD525> GUI = Graphical User Interface
<TheFakeazneD525> usually someone uses a toolkit to make one
<TheFakeazneD525> like qt or gtk
<gui_> can you tell me about something?
<TheFakeazneD525> gui_: please do not DCC me, I'm busy at the moment
<TheFakeazneD525> if you have a question, ask someone else
<rocco> Hello
<rocco>  how i change a kde theme name* i use helium and kicker shows HELIUM, i want kubuntu* thanks
<rocco> Hello
<rocco>  how i change a kde theme name* i use helium and kicker shows HELIUM, i want kubuntu* thanks
#kubuntu 2014-05-07
<robjloranger> rocco: type theme in the launcher and open the desktop theme dialog
<robjloranger> rocco: then click the details tab
<robjloranger> rocco: then click the check box at the bottom that say's "More" and edit the name, then click apply
<rocco> ok Thanks robjloranger
<robjloranger> rocco: yw
<rocco> .)
<rocco> i need log out ...
<robjloranger> yes, restarting your session might be needed
<rocco> ok, thanks again man brb
<cornfeedhobo> is 14.04 still on upstart?
<Unit193> Yes.
<cornfeedhobo> hmm. i dont see how to start couchdb
<cornfeedhobo> no init script, even though there is a conf for one
<cornfeedhobo> is there a place for inits outside of /etc/init.d?
<Unit193> Upstart jobs are in /etc/init/
<cornfeedhobo> ooooh
<cornfeedhobo> how come `service` doesnt seem to know about the service even though there is /etc/init/couchdb.conf?
<Unit193> Would depend on if it's disabled or something.
<cornfeedhobo> i dont think it is...
<cornfeedhobo> man... upstart is the only init system i still dont get at all
<david____> im having some touble with screen tearing in kubuntu 14.04, can anyone help me>?
<dodger> david____: what's your setting under system settings->desktop effects->advanced->OpenGL Options -> tearing prevention ?
<david____> automatic
<dodger> try setting it to full scene repaints; depending on your GPU this may be a bit slower, but should help
<david____> i also swithed to openGL 3.0 , but am not sure if it will help
<david____> still if i move this chat window for exaple, the edges break apart a bit
<david____> so still have the problem.
<dodger> do you have dual monitors by any chance?
<david____> nope, a single acer one
<david____> 22 inched
<dodger> interesting
<david____> im using recommended drvier as well
<dodger> i can't see any tearing on my monitor with full scene repaints turned on; sounds like there may be a problem depending on hardware
<david____> I just dont get why its happening. I use to game with this video card but cant seem to run Kubunu lol
<dodger> well, it's not that it's too slow - just that the buffer swap isn't synced to the monitor refresh
<dodger> it could be a driver issue or an issue in the compositor somewhere, i can't be sure
<david____> what do you think I should try to do if anything. I didnt have this problem when I was running solyk which is based on debian
<david____> but for this distro I have it.
<dodger> you could try rolling the driver back a version to see if that helps, but short of that i'm really not sure, other than checking the bug database and filing a bug if there isn't one about this issue already
<dodger> i don't know if you want to start mucking with different driver versions to fix this though
<david____> will I do any damage by chaging drives around
<dodger> it's not likely, but drivers can be finicky
<dodger> i haven't tried rolling back to anything than what's latest in the repository for ages
<david____> i guess ill try the one that says legacy binary driver in the driver manager
<_meme_> hi
<_meme_> has someone experiences with mod_gnutls? I'm searching for the gnutls pendant for SSLUserName
<TJ-> I'm experiencing a window-resizing issue on 14.04. With 3 X screens and 2 GPUs (GPU#0  Screen 0, GPU #1 Screens 1 and 2), on Screen's 1 and 2 resizing a window only allows increasing the width; reducing width is not possible. On Screen 0 it works correctly.
<TheFakeazneD525> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0VedKKEJuY
<TheFakeazneD525> art
<filterBOT> KDE sucks
<filterBOT> waste of resources
<valorie> thanks, ikonia
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bonk3rzz> its only 12:30am here
<lordievader> bonk3rzz: International chat ;)
<lolmaus> How do i disable middle click pasting clipboard?
<valorie> I think in "configure klipper
<valorie> down below all your cuts/copies
<lolmaus> valorie: no Paste action/option in Klipper settings
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I know it is changeable somewhere
<valorie> maybe it is "enable klipper actions"
<valorie> although that is terribly named
<valorie> I mean, what actions?
<lolmaus> valorie: i use a Lenovo (ex-IBM) laptop with a Trackpoint device. To do mousewheel scrolling with Trackpoint, you hold down the middle button and move the cursor. This causes a terrible lot of false middle clicks. :(
<valorie> lolmaus: look in systemsettings
<lolmaus> valorie: i did that before asking. These search terms returned nothing in Keyboard Shortcuts section: clip, clipboard, paste, middle, mouse, click.
<valorie> :(
<lolmaus> valorie: there's a Paste action but it is not mapped to middle mouse button.
<valorie> sorry I couldn't help
<lolmaus> valorie: hey, i closed Klipper and the behavior was gone. Thank you for the suggestion, i'm digging deeper into this little bastard's options. :D
<valorie> lol
<lolmaus> valorie: there seems to be no way to disable middle click action. I guess i'll just disable Klipper then. Thank you.
<valorie> how can one function without klipper?
<valorie> oh my
<valorie> but it is bad when it's misconfigured, for sure
<lolmaus> valorie: it was not Klipper!
<lolmaus> I found the option in Desktop settings! O_O
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> hallo, we can you.......
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> done connection....
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> all right.....
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> goodbye.....
<lolmaus> valorie: but when i remove that option, middle click paste persists. :(
<bonk3rzz> kubuntu 14.04 having some minor issues with Pithos anyone have any knowledge of this... music plays but no covers or thumbs up or down buttons
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<daum> This is weird I got a notification from muon that there are security updates (on 14) and when i click install updates it instantly to This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided...was working a few days ago =\ it doesn't even ask for the password anymore
<hateball> I've had it behave that way as well daum, dunno if it's to do with the new pam module that opens up kwallet on logon
<hateball> As usual, one can just issue "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update -y" in konsole
<daum> alrighty easy enough
<hateball> errr, upgrade, at the end
<hateball> and not two updates...
<daum> hah
<tuxj> Hello everyone! :D
<tuxj> This is my first time that I use this channel
<BluesKaj> tuxj, hi
<tuxj> I'm using Umbrello Uml Modeller and I simple issue to solve. Could someone help me?
<Urba> Hi aall, can someone help me pls. I have Kubuntu, I use qt creator 3.1.0 with QT 4.8 and QT Quick 1.1. When i create project for QT Quick and open QML file. I cant click on designer because its grayed out. I cant move to QT5 because I use qt for Toradex T20 witch uses 4.8. Tnx
<alket> how to remove all those holidays from calendar
<BluesKaj> BBL
<alket> I keep getting USA holidays , how come
<dodger> i'd like to add more holidays to my calendar :P
<dodger> i don
<dodger> i don't get enough
<dodger> alket: Kontact's calendar or the one in the panel clock?
<alket> at clock
<dodger> right click on the clock, digital clock settings -> calendar -> holidays
<dodger> set the ones you don't want to not used
<alket> dodger:  thanks friend
<dodger> you're welcome :)
<TheFakeazneD525> Reasons not to be AmigaOS
<TheFakeazneD525> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/1e/Amiga_Workbench_3.9.png
<TheFakeazneD525> "Get Boinged!"
<yossarianuk> AmigaOS from 1991 is still more usable than present day Windows.
<yossarianuk> its should say 'bonged'...
<TheFakeazneD525> :|
<yossarianuk> The only reason I use Linux now is because I had an amiga....
<yossarianuk> going from an A1200 -> Windows 95 PC was like going backwards by 10 yrs....
<silv3r_m00n> is it possible to make chromium use system scrollbars (oxygen style) instead of its own flat style ?
<TheFakeazneD525> silv3r_m00n: what version?
<TheFakeazneD525> is it 35+?
<lolmaus> I've created a panel launcher that executes a `#!/bin/sh` file. I want this file executed in a login shell. How do i do that?
<smoof> fakk
<TheFakeazneD525> :o
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, add script in system settings startup ?
<silv3r_m00n> TheFakeazneD525: yes
<silv3r_m00n> no, 34
<TheFakeazneD525> oh
<TheFakeazneD525> so it still uses GTK
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: huh? I don't want it run at startup. I want it run when i click the launcher.
<TheFakeazneD525> silv3r_m00n: go into chrome/chromium://settings
<TheFakeazneD525> scroll to appearance
<TheFakeazneD525> click "Use GTK+ theme"
<TheFakeazneD525> if your GTK+ 2 theme is oxygen-gtk, then it should work
<TheFakeazneD525> otherwise change it to oxygen-gtk
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: an exerpt from man bash: Make this shell act as if it had been directly invoked by login. When the shell is interactive, this is equivalent to starting a login shell with ‘exec -l bash’. When the shell is not interactive, the login shell startup files will be executed. ‘exec bash -l’ or ‘exec bash --login’ will replace the current shell with a Bash login shell. See Bash Startup Files, for a description of the special behavior of a
<lolmaus> login shell.
<lolmaus> That's for `bash -l`
<lolmaus> But i've heard that Ubuntu is no longer using bash as a default shell.
<TheFakeazneD525> lolmaus: wat
<TheFakeazneD525> bash is like, _THE_ shell
<lolmaus> TheFakeazneD525: thx, i'll use `bash -l command` then
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, check the script option in your text file, 'tools'>mode>scripts>bash, maybe
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm pretty sure its standard across all distros
<TheFakeazneD525> or most
<crissi> hello. i just upgraded to 14.04 and i have no devices on networkmanager applet
<crissi> wifi cant enabled.
<crissi> the wifi device is there and i can enable by sudo, also can do scan and that works
<crissi> any ideas why the network manager gui isn't working anymore?
<BluesKaj> crissi , open the panel cashew, add widgets type network in the search, then choose network management
<crissi> i have that already
<crissi> but it doesnt find any device
<crissi> and ticking wireless doesnt work
<BluesKaj> crissi, which wifi chip?
<crissi> iwlwifi
<crissi> the device works well on termial
<crissi> i can bring up the device and scanning for wifi network shows me the network
<crissi> s
<crissi> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300
<crissi> rfkill show also:
<crissi> rfkill list all
<crissi> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<crissi>         Soft blocked: no
<crissi>         Hard blocked: no
<BluesKaj> crissi, so you have to run sudo dhclient wlanX to connect?
<crissi> no
<crissi> i want to have the plasma applet operational
<crissi> nmcli nm
<crissi> RUNNING         STATE           WIFI-HARDWARE   WIFI       WWAN-HARDWARE   WWAN
<crissi> running         connected       enabled         enabled    enabled         disabled
<crissi> so i thing its a bug in the applet
<crissi> how i can get the old applet back?
<BluesKaj> crissi, look in the system tray, it might be hidden
<crissi> read!
<crissi> i can see that applet
<crissi> but i cant enable wifi there and see no networks
<crissi> the old applet: from kde 4.12
<BluesKaj> crissi, run this, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<crissi> hrrr
<crissi> as i said:
<crissi> [19:53:55] <crissi> i can bring up the device and scanning for wifi network shows me the network
<crissi> its still up
<BluesKaj> uyeah , but you keep talking about the applet , do the config stuff <I poster
<BluesKaj> I posted
<crissi> yes because the applet is not talking correctly with network manager
<BluesKaj> the applet is the network manager
<crissi> no
<crissi> its /usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<crissi> the plasma thing is only a helper gui
<BluesKaj> nevermind crissi, just ignore me ...I'm not talking anymore , there's no point
<clagiafra> ciao, ho un problema col terminale....non riesco a immettere nessuna lettera  il quadratino rimane sempre bianco e non traspare x scrivere
<lordievader> !it | clagiafra
<ubottu> clagiafra: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<clagiafra> ok
<bjrohan> Hi there. I am installing Kubuntu on a laptop with Windows 7 already installed. In win 7 I created unallocated space, and also created a live USB (14.04 desktop 64 bit). In the install screen, Disk Setup, I get an option to Guided, use entire disk (several options), and manual. If I choose manual, do I then simply select the unallocated space, make it Primary, and mount point is / ?
<bjrohan> Sites I have gone to mention something about an install alongside Windows 7 option. I don't see this.
<tsimpson> bjrohan: it should offer you the option to install along side windows
<bjrohan> it doesnt
<tsimpson> well you'll probably want to create at least two partitions, one for the root and one for swap space
<tsimpson> and optionally another for /home
<Silvershock> I'd recommend having a separate /home partition, and making it something like ext2, then sharing that with Windows via Ext2Fsd or similar.
<Silvershock> If you're resizing an NTFS partition, *always* do that from Windows
<Silvershock> What's the damn program I used to use...
<Silvershock> Basically, you need to cram all the data on your NTFS partition into the beginning or end of the partition, then use Linux to do the actual resizing and repartitioning
<Gooplusplus> Is there an equivalent working Chromebook Kubuntu 14.04 install via Crouton?
<OvenWerk1> How long does a bug fix take to make it from kde git to kubuntu?
<OvenWerk1> I am thinking in this case of the fix for https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=224200 fixed 2014-04-25
<ubottu> KDE bug 224200 in general "multiple kblankscrn.kss in memory" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<OvenWerk1> And will it get pulled into 14.04?
<usuario> hola
<usuario> alguien no esta durmiendo?
#kubuntu 2014-05-08
<rokerspassk> п
<rokerspassk> всем  добра
<TheFakeazneD525> iirc...
<TheFakeazneD525> !ubuntu-ru
<rokerspassk> да
<rokerspassk> ))
<TheFakeazneD525> #ubuntu-ru
<rokerspassk> счастья  и  удачи  в делах__)
<rokerspassk> подскажите  что  сегодня  тварится  в  мире?????
<rokerspassk> демоны  на  воли!!!!!
<rokerspassk> понятно!!!!
<clevas> Theres no way i can get windows 8.1 to see my printer on my kubuntu machine. I have samba installed. Any help would be appreciated. I googled but nothing seems to work.
<robjloranger> windows is lame, sorry. i tried to get filesharing working and it's such a pain.
<robjloranger> i assume you have already tried th easy setup?
<clevas> Ya the linux maching will see windows shared files but the other way around it wont work
<robjloranger> that's the same problem i had, i got it to see the shares eventually but still could not access them
<clevas> hmm hold on one second here
<robjloranger> have you been here.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu  ?
<clevas> I wasnt on that page but similar ones
<robjloranger> have you seen, on the above page, the section on adding your ubuntu-networked printer in windows?
<robjloranger> specificaly entering the printer address/name manually
<robjloranger> let me try it actually, i have a printer and a nearby windows machine, win7
<robjloranger> one minute
<clevas> i dunno i tried a lot
<robjloranger> i might be having some luck, one sec
<robjloranger> dang, sorry. i almost had it but i won't connect
<robjloranger> someone might be around in #ubuntu to help. it's usually busier in there
<spectre> hi ther
<spectre> can somone help me please ???
<robjloranger> whats the issue?
<spectre> my probleme is about mysql server
<spectre> I can't start it
<spectre> I try but always fail
<robjloranger> what is the message?
<spectre> I'm runnig Kubuntu 14.04
<spectre> * Starting MySQL database server mysqld
<spectre> failes
<spectre> failed
<spectre> I don't now why and I had search on the web but no result
<spectre> and also in /var/log/mysql/mysql.err and /var/log/mysql/mysql.err
<spectre> and also in /var/log/mysql/mysql.err and /var/log/mysql/mysql.log files are empty
<robjloranger> how are you starting the server?
<spectre> /etc/init.d/mysql start
<spectre> also try "sudo service mysql start"
<robjloranger> are you doing so as root? you need to be root to start/stop services
<spectre> but same
<spectre> yes I'm root
<robjloranger> try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<spectre> yes I tried but same mssg
<robjloranger> i'm installing to try along with you, one minute
<spectre> Ok thx a lot
<spectre> to help me
<spectre> I type this cmd     "dpkg --get-selections | grep mysql"
<spectre> and this is the output :  akonadi-backend-mysql                           install
<spectre> libdbd-mysql-perl                               install
<spectre> libmysqlclient18:amd64                          install
<spectre> libqt4-sql-mysql:amd64                          install
<spectre> mysql-client                                    install
<spectre> mysql-client-5.5                                install
<unopaste> spectre you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<robjloranger> can you tell me the result of this, sudo netstat -tep | grep mysql
<robjloranger> -tap not -tep
<robjloranger> sorry
<spectre> I have no results
<robjloranger> using http://pastebin.com/ please share what is in the file /var/log/mysql/error.log
<spectre> juste an infinite loop
<spectre> This file is empty
<spectre> I tried lot of things that I found on the web
<spectre> but no results
<robjloranger> how about /var/log/syslog
<spectre> lot of things in it
<spectre> I paste it ?
<robjloranger> yes please
<robjloranger> in paste bin
<robjloranger> did you set a password when you installed mysql-server?
<spectre> yes
<robjloranger> did you create a paste for me to look at?
<spectre> i have a big lagg two minutes
<spectre> sorry
<robjloranger> thats ok
<spectre> it is a very long file
<robjloranger> ya they are daily
<spectre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7413547/
<robjloranger> its taking very long, i suppose its the site
<spectre> yes I think but for past it  it take very long time too
<windows8> hi
<windows9> hi
<windows9> hi
<robjloranger> do you have either of these files? /etc/mysql/my.cnf  or  /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<spectre> yes I have /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<spectre> http://pastie.org/9151655
<robjloranger> that is your whole file?
<robjloranger> it shows your error log being here /home/spectre/mysql/mysql.log
<spectre> yes
<spectre> isn't goof
<spectre> isn't good
<spectre> ??
<robjloranger> no, i will paste my file
<spectre> yes I have le mysql.log file
<robjloranger> try making a backup of your /etc/mysql/my.cnf and replacing it with this http://pastie.org/9151662
<spectre> ok
<robjloranger> did you use some tool or GUI to set options for your server?
<spectre> No I don't
<robjloranger> ok, this should work, try starting mysql after you edit the file, use sudo mysql start
<robjloranger> sorry, sudo start mysql
<spectre> start: Job failed to start
<spectre> he failed
<spectre> again
<spectre> I cp your file in my.cnf
<spectre> but it doesn't work
<robjloranger> what is the first mysql error if you type, head -10 /var/log/syslog
<spectre> http://pastie.org/9151671
<robjloranger> it's a bit further up the file, you can cat the file and look for the mysql error, or open it in an editor. the group closest to the bottom
<robjloranger> previously it was that it could not read the my.cnf file
<robjloranger> perhaps the permissions are wrong
<robjloranger> try ls -l /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<spectre> http://pastie.org/9151678
<robjloranger> what is in your /etc/mysql/debian.cnf ?
<spectre> -rw-rw-r-- 1 spectre spectre 3718 May  8 03:39 /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<spectre> ls -l /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<spectre> /etc/mysql/debian.cnf I havn't this file
<spectre> debian.cnf
<robjloranger> that is strange, you chould have it. it is auto-generated during install. one sec
<spectre> yes but I remember that I have some erros when installig it
<robjloranger> try a reinstall. first apt-get --purge remove mysql-server
<robjloranger> then install again and note the errors
<Logomachist> Does anyone know how the Windows Kubuntu installer works? I'm trying to figure out if my Kubuntu OS is infected with malware or whether it is normal to have Tinycore Linux lines in my menu.lst file.
<spectre> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<spectre> http://pastie.org/9151700
<spectre> when I try to reinstall it doesn't work
<spectre> ok nop thx man I will see tommoro Now I will sleep
<robjloranger> check you held packages, dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<robjloranger> ok, later
<spectre> thank you very mush
<robjloranger> the packages are the key though. the held ones
<spectre> I have nothing
<nescius> spectre: if it is a new installation, purge it first before reinstalling and it souhld be fine, no?
<spectre> yes already purge
<spectre> but when I reinstall it no way
<Obernal> Is everybody working on the evolve theme implementation?
<Obernal> (wordpress)
<Freefour> Hi !
<Freefour> Hi ! - I'm  searching to bypass desktop effects on one window or one program without disabling the effect : gimp : I do not want the image window to fade if i'm playing with the tools window;  - Kubuntu 14.04 x32 presario C500
<caf4926> is there any known issue with chromium+pepper and flash playback in kubuntu?
<TheFakeazneD525> caf4926: not really, other than the default flash tearing prevelent in loonix
<caf4926> TheFakeazneD525: thanks
<TheFakeazneD525> but nowadays, on modern machines there isn't too much tearing
<TheFakeazneD525> I'd recommend pepperflash, due to modernness
<caf4926> TheFakeazneD525: sorry for being a bit vague, only I'm asking as a 3rd party
<TheFakeazneD525> but the 11.* player is alright
<TheFakeazneD525> for now >.<
<caf4926> TheFakeazneD525: adobe flash is bluggered I know
<caf4926> TheFakeazneD525: at least with chromium
<TheFakeazneD525> caf4926: if you need to use the latest adobe flash, get the standalone flashprojector windows binary
<TheFakeazneD525> works well on wine
<caf4926> TheFakeazneD525: can I ask, do you only neen the kubuntu-restricted-extras, or would you add the ubuntu ones as well?
<TheFakeazneD525> K/X/L/Ubuntu-restricted extras are all the same
<TheFakeazneD525> most likely
<TheFakeazneD525> idk why its not unified
<caf4926> TheFakeazneD525: that's what I figured
<caf4926> TheFakeazneD525: I think there might be some minor differences in the browser plugins
<TheFakeazneD525> iirc, NSPLUGINS is a unified API
<TheFakeazneD525> and K-restricted-extras gives the chromium stuff too
<caf4926> TheFakeazneD525: I was thinking the totem mozilla packages used across gnome, kde tends to use gecko-mediaplayer
<TheFakeazneD525> caf4926: odd, iirc KDE uses its own Phonon related player
<caf4926> TheFakeazneD525: hey, thanks for the advices, I have to bug off now
<TheFakeazneD525> ah, one quick thing
<TheFakeazneD525> if you have a minute
<caf4926> y
<TheFakeazneD525> So, i checked the packages for Kubu-restricted-addons/extras
<TheFakeazneD525> they just provide codecs and some fonts
<TheFakeazneD525> as well as unrar
<TheFakeazneD525> and flash
<TheFakeazneD525> if that helps
<caf4926> TheFakeazneD525: it's just  installed kub for a friend on Tuesday + the rest-extr + pepper and they said chromium wasn't playing flash.... I'll get my hands on it again next tuesday
<TheFakeazneD525> ah right!
<caf4926> TheFakeazneD525: itwill be fine I'm sure and I'm a long way from being a noob
<TheFakeazneD525> one last thing
<caf4926> y
<TheFakeazneD525> Chromium doesn't include pepperflash by default
<caf4926> Iknow that
<TheFakeazneD525> Chrome has the proprietary plugins
<caf4926> Yes I know
<caf4926> TheFakeazneD525: thanks again
 * TheFakeazneD525 flaps away
<mrweb20> Hey #kubuntu. Every time I set Kickoff to not switch tabs on hover, it changes back after I restart my computer. Suggestions?
<mrweb20> Hey #kde. I'm on Kubuntu 14.04. Every time I set kickoff to NOT switch tabs on hover, it changes back after I restart my computer. Any suggestions?
<mrweb20> I meant #kubuntu :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * TheFakeazneD525 slides lordievader some koffee
<TheFakeazneD525> I got this from the guys working on KF5, its very fresh, but somewhat unstable
<lordievader> KF5 is fancy, indeed. Too bad it is not yet in a state where it is usable :(
<TheFakeazneD525> :(
<soee> dont be sad :)
<TheFakeazneD525> say, what will happen to Phonon?
<lordievader> But it will come ;)
<TheFakeazneD525> :D
<Bundestrojaner> i have a really strange problem in 14.04: i started an old game in Wine in fullscreen-mode. it set the resolution of kde down to 1024x768 (or something near). I set it back to 1920x1080.
<Bundestrojaner> Now, the Desktop area seem to have an offset: At start of KDE, i see a part of 4times background images, they form a cross where they border.
<Bundestrojaner> At the desktop-switch (where the displayed applications are shown as gray rects), only a small part of those gray rects is in the desktop.
<Bundestrojaner> And the worst problem: When i start a game in fullscreen-mode, the mouse pointer is "caged" in a rectangle in the left upper corner with ~1/5 of the screen size. Changing the resolution in a fullscreen-game also changes those size of the cage...
<Bundestrojaner> the desktop-problem looks like this, but with 4 background-images meeting:
<Bundestrojaner> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y138/Descoladore/NebulaDesktop.jpg
<Bundestrojaner> but the background-image fixes itself after a few seconds
<valorie> bizarre
<valorie> it's like the driver got reset or something
<Bundestrojaner> valorie: the problem occured 2 days ago, so i rebooted a few times since then - it didn't fix the problem
<valorie> which is why it seems that something has somehow had been reset
<Bundestrojaner> with normal windows (like firefox and so on) it's not a problem because kde seems to allows placing windows outside the desktop
<Bundestrojaner> did you understand what i mean with the desktop-switch? i don't know how to explain it better...
<Bundestrojaner> this taskbar-app shows the position and size of a window on the desktop by drawing it as a dark-gray rectangle.
<valorie> no, I don't entirely understand
<Bundestrojaner> i'll make a screenshot
<Bundestrojaner> valorie: http://abload.de/img/desktop-switch3gj1s.png
<valorie> ah, that's the pager
<valorie> those are your virtual desktops
<Bundestrojaner> yeah
<Bundestrojaner> and the dark-gray "lines" are a small part from the rectangle showing the position of the windows
<valorie> sounds like something is stuck in kwin
<Bundestrojaner> so i guess my desktop has a offset of ~900 pixel
<valorie> you might have luck asking in #kwin
<valorie> uh, I think that's the channel name
<Bundestrojaner> i'll try it, thx
<valorie> nope, I was wrong
<valorie> so try #plasma
<mokush> can you guys connect yo facebook with ktp?
<ovidius2> hi. i installed the update to kde sc 4.13 via the ppa on precise using "apt-get dist-upgrade". but this did not install baloo, so search is broken after the update. is this a known bug?
<Riddell> ovidius2: what happens if you install baloo?
<ovidius2> riddell: starts indexing and search works again from dolphin etc.
<ovidius2> dolphin complains about a missing protocol when baloo is not installed
<Riddell> ovidius2: shrug, in trusty we've had complaints that it is installed without asking, we can't win :)
<ovidius2> riddell: i read about this. if you are in doubt, i am glad to confirm that you are doing a great job with the packages. still amazing that i get the latest kde sc packaged for a two year old distro
<ovidius2> i can only report that after an initial period of indexing and high cpu load baloo is much smoother and faster.
<Riddell> ovidius2: great :)
<alvin> I installed storageservicemanager, but when I want to link Dropbox, I get the message "Only a limited set of users can receive access tokens while this app is in development mode". It's not for everyone?
<gp1> Hello. I need some advice on an issue since upgrading to 14.04.
<gp1> My computer username is the same as my work network username. However, my computer password is different to my work network password (because the work network frequently makes me change passwords).
<gp1> Since 14.04, I think there is some smart feature which automatically uses my computer password when I open my email client (thunderbird). I think it must keep trying to authenticate because I then get locked out of my company network (for multiple wrong passwords).
<gp1> I made a new user account with a different username to my work username, and haven't had the issue. But I'd prefer to keep the old user name. I wonder if anyone knows what has changed in this release and if there is a way to disable this feature. Thanks a lot.
<v2an> Hello everyone! Привет всем! Русско-язычные тут есть?
<lordievader> !ru | v2an
<ubottu> v2an: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hateball> gp1: there is a new pam module that unlocks kwallet with your login credentials at least, dunno if that is also used for say thunderbird (I dont use it)
<gp1> hateball: Interesting thanks
<lokkingirl> is there someone?
<BluesKaj> 'Mornimg all
<yossarianuk>  how do I make ksm for KVM enabled at boot on Ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, what's ksm?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Last time I checked it was enabled for Ubuntu kernels.
<lordievader> yossarianuk: But this is more a topic for #ubuntu-kernel/#ubuntu-server
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: ksm shares pages between vm's = i.e http://www.linux-kvm.com/content/using-ksm-kernel-samepage-merging-kvm
<yossarianuk> lordievader: it is enabled -in the kernel - it not enabled in /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/run  - i can enable it via 'echo 1 >  /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/run' just wondering if one of the init/upstart scripts had the option.
<yossarianuk> will ask in server
<lordievader> yossarianuk: For my server it is 1, didn't change anything.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: what version are you running ?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Saucy still.
<yossarianuk> (ps ksm can be useful for virtualising desktops also - so its not just a server query..)
<yossarianuk> ok im on 14.04
<yossarianuk> I guess just adding the echo command to rc.local should do it...
<hateball> yossarianuk: google says http://unix-heaven.org/node/86
<hateball> if you want a neat script
<yossarianuk> hateball: thanks
<yossarianuk> One advantage centos has is that it had a deamon ksm-tuned which check if ksm is needed an enables it if it is....
<hateball> well, that could be scripted quite easily
<yossarianuk> yeah - sure its a simple script - I just mean it has it enabled 'out of the box'...
<yossarianuk> ok - on a completely different matter - how can I remove the login stored in KRDC for rdp sessions ?
<yossarianuk> don't worry - found it...
<yossarianuk> no I haven;t..
<wolfu_> hello
<y4ns> help
<BluesKaj> y4ns, just ask your question
<y4ns> BluesKaj: still same
<y4ns> Like 2 days ago
<y4ns> Sound card problem
<Matombo> Hi, i have a bug: the x-server spontaneously freezes sometimes. But when i switch to tty and back to the graphical interface everything is back to normal
<Matombo> anyone else encountered this?
<BluesKaj> y4ns, intel-hda ?
<y4ns> What graphic card?
<y4ns> BluesKaj:
<y4ns> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=137562d42f45be05451392f50e28722053ee8469
<y4ns> Catch this
<Matombo> nvidia 660m
<y4ns> I have no idea how to fix this
<y4ns> Matombo: you have newest drivers?
<Matombo> i have nvidia-331 which was recommended during instalation
<Matombo> is it the newest?
<BluesKaj> y4ns, have you tried setting your audio source in pavucontrol like we suggested previously?
<y4ns> BluesKaj: Yes, didnt help
<y4ns> But you know what, i already try 100 distros on this netbook.
<y4ns> With diffrent GUI, and only debian with xfce work good with it, but sound is also not clear enough but better then here on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> y4ns, ok what about multimedia in system settings, device preference
<y4ns> Wait i give you a screenshot
<Matombo> what exactly is the nvidia-331-update driver? is it the dev version?
<BluesKaj> Matombo, do you have Optimus gpus, dual level graphics ?
<Matombo> yes i have, a intel chip but i think it's not installed, at least i havn't done anything to install him don't know what the setup did
<Matombo> *it nit him sry i'm german xD
<y4ns> BluesKaj: http://pho.to/5XxQU Here You go my friend
<Matombo> *not
<Matombo> dam it can't tipe anymore
<y4ns> Matombo: Wie gehts?! :p
<Matombo> y4ns: ganz gut hab nur eingentlich arbeit zu tun aber da isses viel verlockender bugs zu beheaben xD villeicht kennstes jah ;)
<BluesKaj> Matombo, http://www.noobslab.com/2013/08/latest-nvidianvidia-optimus-drivers-for.html
<BluesKaj> y4ns, yes but what is your setting in the device preference tab
<y4ns> BluesKaj: Ammm...?
<BluesKaj> y4ns, the tab beside the audio hardware setup
<BluesKaj> to the left
<y4ns> Oh, sry. Buil-in Audio Analog Stereo
<y4ns> And when i press test.
<y4ns> I hear music, but not clearly. Sound stop each second.
<BluesKaj> y4ns, you say you have sound but it's just not very clear, correct?
<y4ns> Right
<y4ns> BluesKaj: Also when i play flac on amarok, sound its little bit faster 2 second, or stop for a while a than play forward. Hard to explain.
<Matombo_> ah found the switch for the intel card in the settings, now on intel, if it's stabel now i know what the problem was (damn you nvidia ;), thanks for the link @BluesKaj if i need the nvidia card i will try it
<y4ns> BluesKaj: Another happy soul :p
<Matombo_> finaly an irc channel where i actually get a tipp that helps xD
<BluesKaj> y4ns, try this, open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as root the add this line to the bottom of the file and save it, options snd-hda-intel index=0 , you may  have to reboot to make it stick
<y4ns> Matombo: Bist du aber ein einzige :p
<BluesKaj> y4ns, english pls
<Matombo> @y4ns: hey er versucht dir zu helfen und gibt nicht nach dem ersten lieblosrausgesuchten google link auf
<y4ns> Matombo: BluesKaj is the best
<y4ns> BluesKaj: Ok, time to restart
<y4ns> BluesKaj: Now Kmix stopped working, and i dont have sound at all :p
<alket> in firefox , why the small "i" is displayed bigger
<BluesKaj> y4ns, which chip is shown in alsamixer?
<y4ns> Silicon Image SiI1392 HDMI
<y4ns> BluesKaj:  I also try to put on HDMI cable on it, but its no response. I thought maybe sound go on it, but its not work at all.
<y4ns> I think my hardware its not supported by linux very well.
<y4ns> :/
<BluesKaj> y4ns, what sound sources are available if you do F6 in alsamixer
<y4ns> BluesKaj: Only - HDA Intel MID
<BluesKaj> y4ns, you have force the soundcard to use snd-hda-intel , not mid , add this to alsabase that you just edited, options snd_hda_codec_hdmi index=-2
<BluesKaj> then sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<y4ns> BluesKaj: You mean options snd-hda-codec-hdmi index=-2
<AceKing> I installed Kubuntu 14.04 32 bit along side of Windows 8. I had to delete a petition in order for it to install. Appearantly it was the MBR petition for Windows. After install I was only able to boot into Kubuntu. I downloaded Grub Customizer, but it was unable to detect Windows 8. I tried fixing the MBR with a Windows install disk, and now I'm getting error: unknown filesystem
<AceKing> grub rescue >. I booted in with LiveCD, installed boot-repair, but it can't fix grub. Any ideas how to fix this without reinstalling Windows 8?
<AceKing> Sorry that was so long.. I just wanted to make sure you know what steps I took
<BluesKaj> y4ns, dashes or underscores , it makes no difference
<y4ns> BluesKaj: K
<y4ns> BluesKaj: No diffrence
<BluesKaj> AceKing, in kubuntu try , sudo os-prober , then sudo update-grub
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<BluesKaj> y4ns, either reboot or run sudo alsa force-reload
<y4ns> BluesKaj: No diffrence
<BluesKaj> what did you do y4ns ?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Same error. The only way I can boot into Kubuntu is using Super Grub2 disk
<BluesKaj> no grub, AceKing ?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: No
<y4ns> BluesKaj: This what You said ->http://share.pho.to/5XzNr
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Error: unknown filesystem. Entering rescue mode... Grub rescue
<y4ns> Then sudo alsa force-reload
<BluesKaj> hold the left shift key down after the bios screen when booting , AceKing
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Same error
<y4ns> BluesKaj: Also when i tip "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec"
<y4ns> I have something like this "Codec: Realtek ALC269, Codec: Silicon Image SiI1392 HDMI"
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I have a flashing prompt with that error. But anything I type in there comes up "Unknown command"
<BluesKaj> AceKing, ok , boot in with the supergrub disk then open the partition editor in kmenu>apps> settings and check to see if your ntfs partition still exists
<y4ns> So ill try to find in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz my card to put this line "options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL" with my model but...
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<BluesKaj> y4ns, do you have the hdmi connected to a monitor or tv ?
<y4ns> BluesKaj: Nope
<BluesKaj> ok
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I can see the drive with Windows on it. If I go into Dolphin, I can see all the files in Windows
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I meant petition with Windows
<BluesKaj> AceKing, did you try boot-repair cd?
<BluesKaj> y4ns, I assume you.re looking at this site , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<AceKing> I tried boot-repair when I installed it using  LiveCD
<y4ns> BluesKaj:  I already try all of this options
<y4ns> Thats why im here :/
<y4ns> BluesKaj: Thank for help btw
<BluesKaj> AceKing, the boot-repair cd is usually quite dependable, I've used numerous times to repair/rescue grub
<BluesKaj> y4ns, well I'm out of ideas now... you seem to have an anomaly there that I can't figure out
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK. going to give that a shot now. Thank you!
<y4ns> BluesKaj: But thanks for help anyway
<BluesKaj> y4ns, definitely a mystery snd-hda-intel should work
<y4ns> Its working, but sound are not clear.
<y4ns> Thats the point
<BluesKaj> y4ns, if the soiund is stopping and starting then there's something definitely wrong
<y4ns> BluesKaj: I know, i checking now alsa-base.conf, and i think something is wrong here
<y4ns> I dont know
<BluesKaj> pastrbin it
<y4ns> BluesKaj: What does it mean when is index=-2
<BluesKaj> disable or ignore
<BluesKaj> anything - is passover or ignore
<y4ns> Ok
<BluesKaj> 0,1,2 is the fallback order
<BluesKaj> 0 is default
<y4ns> Ehhh...
<y4ns> No sound, no fun :/
<BluesKaj> y4ns, pastebin your alsa-base.conf file ..I'd like to see it\
<y4ns> Here?
<y4ns> w8
<y4ns> http://pastebin.com/qe4A9GPD
<BluesKaj> the lines I asked you to add are no longer in the file, did you remove them, y4ns?
<y4ns> I remove them, becuase it didnt help
<BluesKaj> you should at least have, options snd_hda_intel index=0
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, I just ran boot-repair LiveCD. I tried to repair grub I get a message saying: GRUB is still present. Please try again
<BluesKaj> y4ns, to make your onboard the default
<BluesKaj> AceKing, are you using uefi mode for both installs ?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Yes
<BluesKaj> AceKing, go into the uefi/bios and try the legacy mode, then if grub doesn't show try boot repair again or if grub is available then update-grub in kubuntu and windows should show up
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<BluesKaj> I have some stuff to do for a few mins...BBL
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Before I rebooted, I uploaded data to http://paste.ubuntu.com/7416631/ Not sure if that helps.
<y4ns> BluesKaj: But last time when i put it, kmix freeze
<y4ns> And i was unavailable to change volume
<y4ns> I record you how its working. Best scretching by kubuntu
<y4ns> Blue-N
<y4ns> BluesKaj: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOIm514qA-Y
<y4ns> Hehe
<slipnot> Is there such thing as a guide on printing through kubuntu from a windows computer?
<AceKing> slipnot do you mean printer sharing from Kubuntu?
<slipnot> AceKing ya thats it
<slipnot> i tried a bunch of things from google and none worked
<AceKing> slipnot: Click on K menu, and type in printer
<AceKing> slipnot: Click on Printers to open printer control
<AceKing> slipnot: Click on System Preferences and check Share printers connected to this system
<slipnot> AceKing> i done that
<slipnot> windows 8 wont even see it. Linux sees windows though
<AceKing> slipnot: What printer do you have?
<slipnot> canon mp520
<slipnot> linux sees the printer fine
<AceKing> slipnot: sorry for the delay between responses... Did you run the SW on your Windows PC, and set it up as a network printer?
<slipnot> yep. I ran several searches and it wont pick it up
<slipnot> I installed samba too
<AceKing> slipnot: I was going to ask you that next
<AceKing> slipnot: version 4.0?
<jParkton> Just installed Kubuntu for the wife doing system updates now
<jParkton> is there no way to see what packages are installing and what percentage?
<jParkton> just a blue bubbly bar going back and forth infinitly
<knuxee> Ey?
<rberg_> has anybody else had this issue with kmail? I mark messages read then on next check they are all marked unread again?
<trevize> seing those packages wont probably matter though
<windows9> hi
<dosfin_> anyone interested in working in Argentina?
<windows8> hello!
<windows8> anybody here?
<TheFakeazneD525> hallo
<windows8> hallo
<windows8> ...
<shattingduck> argentina?
<shattingduck> why?
<shattingduck> are you hiring?
<Whiskey`> bug? i just did a install of 14.04 in vmware player 6.1 with win7 host and the installer keeps wanting ot put the bootloader onto a usb stick instead of sda, if the usb stick is not mounted to the guest vm then it doesnt place a bootloader at all
#kubuntu 2014-05-09
<Whiskey`> yay my 14.04 is locking up at starting cups-browsed. is there a way to skip a statup service on boot?
<juan95> hola, necesito su auda acabo de instalar kubuntu 14 y no he podido instalr el flash player  alguno sabe como hacerlo
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alket> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey alket, how are you?
<alket> fine , you
<lordievader> Doing allright, waking up.
<maysara> Hi, I want to install ufw-kde but I'm facing this problem every time: http://paste.kde.org/pkhwmkwsb
<smoof> what deo u mean maysara?
<smoof> is kde a desktop? wtf is ufw?
<smoof> lol
<smoof> good luck with that
<lordievader> maysara: That might be a packaging issue.
<maysara> lordievader: How can I fix it?
<smoof> wat is ufw-kde?
<smoof> that might solve your problem if u could actually define its origin lol
<lordievader> maysara: If I'm right the maintainer needs to fix it.
<lordievader> smoof: Ufw is the uncomplicated firewall, a front-end for iptables. ufw-kde is a qt gui for ufw.
<maysara> lordievader: Ok thanks
<lordievader> maysara: What may be a work around is to rename the file it is trying to overwrite.
<maysara> lordievader: I'll try
<lordievader> maysara: I asked in #kubuntu-devel if it was a packaging issue, apachelogger said the following:
<lordievader> < apachelogger> lordievader: system, they have a ufw-kde version from a foreign source apparently
<maysara> lordievader: Aha
<soee> is it possible in kruner to add some alias to open website in default webbrowser ?>
<lordievader> maysara: You can also use dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/ufw-kde_0.5.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<maysara> lordievader: It's ok. I removed the foreign package and install ufw-kde and it works fine. Thank you!
<lordievader> maysara: Good to hear :)
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> is it possible to have kde4 on 14.04 ?
<hateball> It's what it comes with, so
<aLeSD_> ops
<Anon_> is there a way to use skype through telepathy?
<aLeSD_> mmm ... and I can't find a package for KGraphViewer...
<aLeSD_> I am ucrrent on ubuntu 14.04. Do you know if it is contained in another bigger package ?
<windows8> anybody know how I can turn off these annoyuing join/leave messages in quassel?
<hateball> windows8: rightclick -> hide events
<windows8> anon: I tried to use skype through telepathy.. it was a pain in the ass.. why bother.... it didn't work... you can just install skype!!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<kriag> how to backup kubuntu?
<kriag> help please
<yofel> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kriag> i using kubuntu 14.04
<kriag> and using kup for backup but kup have a probem with libc-2.19
<AnonSkillz_> does anyone know how i can get my desktop back to its original resolution?
<BluesKaj> AnonSkillz_, what have you done so far to correct the problem?
<AnonSkillz_> ive went to system setting to make sure my display was still at the correct resolution and it is but everything looks blown up since restart
<BluesKaj> so no options to change resolution in system settings display?
<AnonSkillz_> no its at the correct resolution
<AnonSkillz_> the panel and the windows are a lot bigger though
<Dutchman> AnonSkillz_, did you try <Meta>+0 or <Meta>+-? Maybe you somehow triggered the screen magnifier?
<BluesKaj> AnonSkillz_, open a terminal, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<BluesKaj> driver in use pls, AnonSkillz_
<AnonSkillz_> radeon
<AnonSkillz_> <BluesKaj> radeon
<BluesKaj> AnonSkillz_, so you updated and upgraded and this happened.
<AnonSkillz_> no i restarted after installing the skype plugin for telepathy
<BluesKaj> AnonSkillz_, what's the "correct" resolution and have you tried any higher settings if available?
<AnonSkillz_> 1366x768 is the highest and what its set at. i've also tried to apply lower resolutions and then reapply the native resolution
<BluesKaj> AnonSkillz_, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<daum_> does anyone else have issues where sometimes when you open the chrome window it doesn't fully refresh the whole window?  So parts of the window are whatever otehr tab you had open?
<BluesKaj> daum_, chrome or chromium?
<daum_> BluesKaj, chromium
<BluesKaj> never seen that
<Decus> Hello!
<Decus> Friends, is anyone here using → https://github.com/linrunner/TLP ?
<shattingduck> when I push the volume up/down keys on my keyboard the volume of the NVIDIA card's soundcard is changed, but I need to change the "built-in-audio"-card, since I don't use sound over hdmi, how do I change the keyboard keys to map to a different mixer channel?
<amundsen> hi
<m0ld3r> hi
<amundsen> i'm trying to make icedtea-plugin run under chromium
<amundsen> but i get a message telling me to install java plugin
<amundsen> i've tried some solutions from inet
<amundsen> with no success
<amundsen> anybody has chromium running icedtea-plugin correctly?
<andy123> might be a bug
<andy123> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/36082?string=open&project=1&type[0]=&sev[0]=&pri[0]=&due[0]=&reported[0]=&cat[0]=&status[0]=open&percent[0]=&opened=&dev=&closed=&duedatefrom=&duedateto=&changedfrom=&changedto=&openedfrom=&openedto=&closedfrom=&closedto=
<andy123> * https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/36082
<rberg_> fwiw chromium keeps telling me to upgrade java when I am already on the latest.. 1.7 u55 or something
<rberg_> oracle java that is
<TheFakeazneD525> Use Oracle Java
<TheFakeazneD525> less hassle to set up and full java support
<Guest77231> nick superwhore
<kod3n> anybodies here ?
 * genii slides kod3n a fresh mug of coffee
 * TheFakeazneD525 slides genii a fresh mug of adran
<TheFakeazneD525> er, coffee
<genii> Hah, thanks :)
<TheFakeazneD525> genii: so
<TheFakeazneD525> how's it goin
<genii> TheFakeazneD525: Not bad, researching parts for tablets right now. And it's Friday with 15 minutes left in the workday :)
<TheFakeazneD525> genii: :}
<TheFakeazneD525> genii: so, do you think there'll be a Kubuntu touch?
<genii> I'm dubious, but it would be nice.
<TheFakeazneD525> Plasma Active <3
<genii> The plasma-netbook might even be usable as-is for most tablets
<TheFakeazneD525> Hmm, I haven't used plasma-netbook much
 * TheFakeazneD525 is on a netbook and likes Plasma Desktop
<TheFakeazneD525> :P
<TheFakeazneD525> but my main panel is tiny :3
<genii> TheFakeazneD525: Basically it uses folder tabs across the top
<TheFakeazneD525> ahhh
<fusaonet> alguem do Brasil online ???
<TheFakeazneD525> ._.
<genii> !br | fusaonet
<ubottu> fusaonet: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<TheFakeazneD525> :}
<Rocco-_> Hello
<Rocco-_> oxygen annimations consumes are recommended ??
<Rocco-_> forget consumes***
<Rocco-_> or slow down KDE animations ??
<genii> Rocco-_: Enabling desktop effects should be fine for most computers, unless it is very old or underpowered. If the animations become too much, it will turn them off automatically anyways.
<Rocco-_> im running kde on a pentium4 2gbram genii
<Rocco-_> runs fine, just im too noob on KDE
<Rocco-_> 128mb video memory
<Rocco-_> automatically turned off..got it
<genii> Rocco-_: It's a bit older system you have there, if you enable a lot of desktop effects it might turn them off if it starts using too many resourses
<rberg_> you can do some amount of adjusting the effects.. like "high display resolution and low CPU" or "low display resolution and low CPU"
<Rocco-_> i have just a few effects going on here..consumes at startup 300mb- 1-10cpu
<Rocco-_> escuse my english..
<Rocco-_> i have that rberg_
<Rocco-_> thanks
<rberg_> I would also disable the blur effect.. that one can be a bit heavy
<Rocco-_> ok..im takin notes
<mr-rich> Ok ... just attempted to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04. Got a mesage about shutting down kdm and said yes ... system totally hosed ... HELP!
<mr-rich> Recover mode not working
<mr-rich> hanging on mounting ...
<mr-rich> this is my main computer ... I'm panicing ... :(
<mr-rich> any help? Please?
<dmatt> mr-rich: was it restart after upgrade has finished or in the middle
<mr-rich> in the middle ... screen went to the screen with the dots ... stayed there ...
<mr-rich> eventually I rebooted from cli ... NOTHING WORKS NOW ...
<mr-rich> my home dir is on a different disk and it is not mounted ...
<mr-rich> tried rebooting to recover mode ... stops while trying to mount disks and hangs
<mr-rich> try reboot command nothing happens
<mr-rich> hit reset and get the grub screen
<dmatt> mr-rich: do you get command line?
<dmatt> if yes you can attempt to continue upgrade
<mr-rich> yes ... a "maintainance shell"
<dmatt> could you manually mount home?
<mr-rich> Trhying to ... managed to moung /boot ...
<mr-rich> got /home mounted ...
<dmatt> what kernel are you on, old or new?
<dmatt> uname -a
<mr-rich> Old ... 3.2.0-61
<mr-rich> came with the update for 12.04 from a few days ago ... compiled may 2
<dmatt> apt-get check ?
<mr-rich> mounted /home on /home where it should be and /boot, too ...
<dmatt> what does "apt-get check" says?
<mr-rich> lots of errors ...
<mr-rich> Unmet dependencies
<mr-rich> says to run with -f, but that's not working ...
<dmatt> what does /etc/apt/sources.list point to?
<mr-rich> running apt-get install -f ...
<mr-rich> dmatt: I don't think I have internet yet ...
<dmatt> maybe you can check /var/log/apt/history.log to see, how far the update went
<mr-rich> seems to be installing from downloaded packages ...
<dmatt> everything is diwnloaded first so you should have it localy
<mr-rich> one thing I noticed when the upgrade was happening is that the dialog box said upgrading to "Ubuntu 14.04" not Kubuntu ...
<dmatt> by the way i syour home necrypted?
<mr-rich> no
<mr-rich> thankfully ... :)
<dmatt> mr-rich: did you backup your data ?
<mr-rich> not recently ... it's all there, though ... /home/myuser is safe ...
<mr-rich> seems to be completing the upgrade ...
<mr-rich> but I saw kernel 3.2.0 scroll by ...
<dmatt> mr-rich: you may need to repeat install -f few times
<dmatt> and I am not sure about grub, you might need a medium for grub repair
<genii> If you have some other boot media you can reinstall it from that, just specify --boot-directory
<mr-rich> seems to be booting now ... kede log in working ...
<mr-rich> dmatt: everything looks good ... but I got a bunch of socket errors ... not sure what that means ...
<dmatt> mr-rich: me neither..
<dmatt> mr-rich: other thing work? full desktop is on?
<dmatt> *things
<mr-rich> dmatt: full desktop ... internet ... did't want to reboot/shutdown from GUI, thought ...
<mr-rich> rebooted from CLI ...
<dmatt> mr-rich: well it wasn't such disaster then ...
<dmatt> 14.04 does not use kdm, but lightdm
<mr-rich> aha ... says I have 1000+ updates waiting ... try to run, but get auth failed. never get an auth dialog
<dmatt> run the first updates from command line
<dmatt> and maybe try also recovery boot and automatic dpkg repair, it could help if you stil have some packages in wrong state
<mr-rich> what is the command to update a package from CLI?
<dmatt> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dmatt> you may try to run sudo apt-get check first
<dmatt> to see if you have everything solved
<mr-rich> no errors ...
<dmatt> then go ahead with updates
<mr-rich> running now ...
<darkseid__> Greetings.. This is the output for dolphin: serch desktop disabled when restarting ubuntu 14.04
<darkseid__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7425707/ --
<darkseid__> dolphin is crashing everytime I run it.
<darkseid__> Any ideia?
<dmatt> darkseid__: reinstall it
<darkseid__> dmatt: Already did twice..
<dmatt> try to rename /home/ubik/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc to backup and let it create configuration from scratch
<dmatt> to dolphinrc.backup
<darkseid__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7425707/ -- Dolphin and gwenview is crashung. Don't even open up!!
<valorie> darkseid__: can you give the output of `apt-cache policy ibus`?
<valorie> it appears you are missing some dependencies
<valorie> pfff, have to go to dinner -- hope someone can help darseid if s/he returns
#kubuntu 2014-05-10
<Decus> Hello
<Decus> I miss a lot of options when connecting another display to my kubuntu laptop
<Decus> Does anyone knows how to clone the screen to the TV?
<Decus> I don't have «Size and orientantion» http://i.stack.imgur.com/0QlQG.png
<Twis7> hello, i have problem with starting gui after upgrade kubuntu 13.10 to 14.04
<Twis7> anybody help pls
<valorie> can you say more about what happens?
<valorie> do you mean that you see no desktop?
<valorie> Twis7: ?
<Twis7> hey
<Twis7> hello
<valorie> see my questions
<Twis7> I just see console
<Twis7> It ask me to log on, and nothing happens just console no desctop
<valorie> hmmm
<Twis7> i tried xorg reconfigure, no help
<valorie> perhaps something was incompletely installed
<valorie> try running `sudo apt-get install -f`
<valorie> from the console
<Twis7> 0 package installed, 0 .....
<valorie> hummmm
<valorie> did you see any error messages at the end of the upgrade?
<Twis7> nope..
<valorie> I don't have enough knowledge to help you, I'm afraid
<Twis7> :( thank you for your try
<valorie> is there anything indicating that this is a grub problem?
<Twis7> i dont know
<Twis7> i type startx
<valorie> and?
<Twis7> no server found (EE)
<valorie> Twis7: did you try `Xorg -configure `
<valorie> I used to have to run that occasionally
<Twis7> yes, but im not sure in correct way
<valorie> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<valorie> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<valorie> possibly the drivers are at fault
<Twis7> i have hybrid laptop ati/intel
<valorie> well, I've heard bad things about ati/amd, but that's what I have
<valorie> no problems for years
<valorie> of course that is no help for anyone who has difficulties
<Twis7> I dont know mate, i think that linux updates are not shit like windows, but here problems are even more ...
<valorie> well, I upgraded this time in the alpha, and the beta
<valorie> with very few problems
<valorie> of course some were reported here, but they have been rare this time
<Twis7> last time i saw this console was when i was trying to install ati drivers
<Twis7> I format, and install kubuntu again
<valorie> I'm sorry to hear of your difficulties, Twis7
<valorie> and sorry i couldn't help
<Twis7> :(
<Twis7> any idea where to ask for prof help
<valorie> Twis7: kubuntu.emerge-open.com/buy
<Twis7> Any ubuntu pro here, need serious help pls ... :(
<mis> @twis7... whats up?
<Guest666> @twis7, any problem about ubuntu?
<Twis7> hello
<Twis7> I upgrade my kubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 and i see only console now, now desktop
<Guest666> did you upgrade it manually?
<Twis7> i see window that say upgrade
<Guest666> Can you get into the Ubuntu terminal?
<Twis7> and i click it, w8 for 40 min and no dosktop now
<Twis7> yes only terminal
<Guest666> try to update
<Guest666> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest666> after upgrade
<Guest666> sudo apt-get update
<Twis7> doesn not help
<Guest666> if you have the ubuntu 14.04 bootable disk, boot from the disk and click on repair ubuntu installation
<Twis7> i can not make bootable cd, no laptop now..
<Guest666> a bootable flashdrive will work
<Twis7> hello, i have problem with starting gui after upgrade kubuntu 13.10 to 14.04. I see console only, no desktop
<tatie> so i have a dare for those that approve packages in repos - install fresh Kubuntu and then install kdenlive from repos and launch it....i mean this app has issues dating back 5 years there is always some librar missing that is needed to just run it. who approves such a package? i though package manager should resolve any dependecy issues
<TheFakeazneD525> gregor3000: apt-get install kdenlive --install-suggests
<TheFakeazneD525> that should fix all dependancies
<silv3r_m00n> i issued the command apt-get install kde-style* and it removed kde-window-manager kde-workspace kubuntu-desktop ubiquity ubiquity-frontend-kde    , is that okay ?
<gregor3000> install suggest says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gregor3000> filing a bug report also fails as it never lnstalls debug symbols. not that it needs them to since they are already installed.
<silv3r_m00n> ksplash-theme-aperture is broken, in system settings, clicking test theme says   "Failed to successfully test the splash screen"
<gregor3000> i made a screencast of how well it looks: http://youtu.be/dBPLninzW08
<gregor3000> kdenlive starting up and using default settings
<Decus> Hello friends
<Decus> When I connect the hdmi from my tv to my laptop
<Decus> the audio is not sended to the tv
<Decus> How can I solve that, please?
<gregor3000> i give up one hour of my life lost.
<MoonUnit`> Decus, if it's a AMD gfx card you may need to add radeon.audio=1 to grub config.
<Decus> MoonUnit`: NVIDIA this time
<Decus> Somebody knows? :(
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<nescius> BluesKaj: good evening from Japan
<MonoDenza> hallo nescius
<nescius> MonoDenza: hello to netherlands
<MonoDenza> Pacific Time here, actually, Washington state, USA
<nescius> MonoDenza: how do you do at 3 in a morning?
<MonoDenza> Surprisngly well
<MonoDenza> I was playing Dangan Ronpa, and I got carried away :P
<nescius> MonoDenza: that looks japanese https://youtu.be/oDhgNNwoQ3k
<MonoDenza> Ah, thats the anime they made, I'm playing the visual novel~
<MonoDenza> The theme of it is Despair
<BluesKaj> hi nescius , not many Japanese visit these chats, nice to see you here:)
<nescius> i am in Japan just for one year, i am from czech republic originally
<BluesKaj> nescius, ahh ok
<nescius> but its great here, everyone is so nice
<BluesKaj> many linux users there?
<nescius> BluesKaj: I don't know any yet, apparently there are some bsd users
<BluesKaj> nescius, tecnically BSD isn't Linux , but it is Linux-like so to speak
<robotdevil> can someone point me to a page that has the kubuntu restricted extras ENTIRE command so I may take out java please, the one similar to this one  sudo apt-get install libav-tools libavcodec-extra-53 libavdevice-extra-53 libavfilter-extra-2 libavformat-extra-53 libavutil-extra-51 libpostproc-extra-52 libswscale-extra-2 flashplugin-nonfree ttf-mscorefonts-installer icedtea-plugin
<raj_praveen> how to join a new channel?
<raj_praveen> am using konversation
<robotdevil> raj_praveen: /j #channelname
<BluesKaj> robotdevil, like this ?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/84483/how-to-completely-uninstall-java
<raj_praveen> #nitdgplug
<BluesKaj> raj_praveen, in the server text box , type /join nameofchat
<raj_praveen> thank you
<raj_praveen> got it
<raj_praveen> :)
<raj_praveen> i am new
<raj_praveen> whats this channel about?
<robotdevil> BluesKaj: appears to break some thing :-/, also its would be good to know for other deployments
<robotdevil> raj_praveen: kde flavor of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> robotdevil, yes lots of dependencies I imagine , java is so pervasive
<robotdevil> if I could swear here I would
<BluesKaj> raj_praveen, Kubuntu support\
<raj_praveen> alright! thanks for the help!
<robotdevil> not even sure why its included in the restriced-extras
<robotdevil> and man do we depend on the meta packages too much
 * robotdevil remembers when I could ask I question like that and have answered in two mins
<robotdevil> a*
 * robotdevil slaps self for not being more attune
 * m0ld3r_ slaps robotdevil because it's fun
<robotdevil> only once thou, and then yourself for not knowing answer either :-)
<robotdevil> like we need 4000 blogs that say sudo apt-get install ubun*tras too
<BluesKaj> robotdevil, suppose you could ask in #java
<robotdevil> BluesKaj: not sure they would take to kindly to that haha
<BluesKaj> whynot robotdevil , you still want a java app that works for you, correct?
<robotdevil> BluesKaj: I want no trace of java on my system
<smoof> y not lilolol
<smoof> was wrong w juvu
<BluesKaj> ok robotdevil , then you have some research to do, most users need java
<smoof> lol
<smoof> y aguuud lukl yull hav to revert to msdos bro
<robotdevil> flash would go too but it actually is useful
<smoof> goo luk w dat lol
<robotdevil> it shouldnt be that hard, just need to find the site that shows the entire apt-get command
<robotdevil> just google isnt as reliable or my quires arent taylored for it anymore
<robotdevil> to many blogs about the meta package
<gui__> hello everybody
<lordievader> o/
<outa^> hi. i just experienced a somewhat strange thing: i added a shell script to execute at startup under system settings -> start & exit, but forgot to mark it executable. next time i booted the system it was incredibly slow (k-menu took like 30s to open), and programs wouldn't start. when I set the +x flag on the scriptand rebooted, the problem was gone. I'm wondering if that bevahior is normal or if I should file a bug for that.
<gui__> hello
<BluesKaj> outa^, you can file a bug , but it may already be filed , check launchpad first
<outa^> okay, will do
<eizo> network-manager doesn't save the passwords i type in the settings of my wifi connections (since i've upgraded to kubuntu 14.04), is there a way to fix that?
<BluesKaj> eizo, do you mean the network management settings.
<BluesKaj> >edit?
<eizo> BluesKaj: in the settings of particular wifi connections: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/05/10/plasma-desktopyu2926.png
<eizo> BluesKaj: if i enter the password there, and press ok, it will connect successfully to the wifi network, but if i open that window again, the password is gone
<BluesKaj> eizo, click on the network manager icon , then click on the wrench icon, find your wifi connection, highlight it then click on edit, wireless security tab enter your password, then ok
<eizo> BluesKaj: this is the same window that in the screenshot (but i've been accessing it by clicking directly the wrench next to the wifi connection); accessing through this window as you said didn't help
<BluesKaj> eizo, what's your wifi chip?
<eizo> BluesKaj: Network controller: Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300
<dutch> I am trying to install kubuntu 14.04 on a Dell XPS laptop with nvidia 550m video driver. When I boot from the disk all I get is a blank screen
<BluesKaj> eizo, patebin the output, sudo lshw -C network
<BluesKaj> pastebin rather
<eizo> BluesKaj: http://pastie.org/9162364
<BluesKaj> dutch, Optimus ?
<dutch> no
<eizo> BluesKaj: also i feel the problem is more general than that; in the settings of a wifi connection, sometimes the "Ok" is greyed out and i cannot even click it: (for instance i've just pressed that checkbox but i cannot press Ok http://wstaw.org/m/2014/05/10/plasma-desktopyD2926.png)
<BluesKaj> eizo, try this then add your pw to NM, sudo ip link set wlan0 up
<eizo> BluesKaj: still not saved
<BluesKaj> eizo, iw dev wlan0 link
<eizo> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7437649/
<BluesKaj> eizo, hmm, you're connected ok, or so it seems.
<eizo> BluesKaj: yes i have no issue connecting (everything works fine)
<eizo> the issue is just that network-manager doesn't remember the password for the next time i will want to connect
<BluesKaj> ok eizo I think it might be this, alt+F2 , kdesudo kate /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf , place a # in front of dns=dnsmasq , then save the file
<BluesKaj> I had that problem, but with a different chip
<eizo> BluesKaj: it didn't help, but i probably need to reboot or something?
<BluesKaj> yes
<eizo> BluesKaj: http://pastie.org/9162416 is this ok like that?
<dutch> BluesKaj: have you heard anything from others on my problem with the blank screen
<BluesKaj> dutch, are you sure , run, lspci | grep VGA
<eizo> ok brb
<BluesKaj> dutch, and pastebin the output
<dutch> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/Vaw2pMx6
<BluesKaj> dutch, you have 2 gpus , looks like optimus to me http://askubuntu.com/questions/449177/how-do-i-install-nvidia-optimus-in-14-04
<BluesKaj> oops blank screen, did you choose auto-login during the install , dutch?
<dutch> hmmm how do I install that when I can't even get a screen to install kubuntu
<dutch> no I just boot from the dvd disk and all I get is a blank screen
<BluesKaj> ok then your live media may be corrupt
<BluesKaj> check the md5sum of the image you burned to the dvd
<dutch> I've downloaded 3 different times and I checked the MD5 matches
<BluesKaj> dutch, sorry, but I was distracted by ppl parking in my driveway due to a yard sale next door and wife wants to go shopping
<dutch> k
<BluesKaj> bbiab, i have to take care of this
<dutch> ok
<dutch> BluesKaj: I did som more research on my video driver and yes it is Optimus
<Guest94350> всем привет
<BluesKaj> dutch, it should still boot though
<dutch> it boots but with a blank screen
<BluesKaj> dutch, can you get a tty/virtual console , ctl+alt+F1-F6
<dutch> I have not tried.. will see bbiab
<BluesKaj> dutch, then run startx
<BluesKaj> !ru | Guest94350
<ubottu> Guest94350: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dutch> BluesKaj: ok I was able to use ctl+alt+f1-f6 and saw the following: Bug: soft lockup - cpu#3 stuck for 22s [gpi-manager:1893]4
<dutch> gpi=gpu
<BluesKaj> dutch, do you have windows 7 or 8 on the pc?
<dutch> no
<BluesKaj> gpu isn't being recognized and is blocking X/video , dutch, an alternative you could try the minimal install
<BluesKaj> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dutch> arg!
<dutch> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> heh
<Decus> Hello
<Decus> My webcam doesn't work
<BluesKaj> dutch, have you had linux on this machine before this?
<Decus> When I open Kamoso, the screen is all black
<dutch> I an presntlyruning Fedora v20
<dutch> presently
<BluesKaj> ok
<dutch> and I have also run openSUSE and Ubuntu 13.10
<BluesKaj> dutch, are you running in eufi mode or legacy?
<dutch> not sure
<BluesKaj> dutch, then whynot do-dist-upgrade 13.10 to 14.04
<dutch> I guess I could but I wanted to just do a clean install from dvd :)
<dutch> so you have not heard anyone else having the same problem as me
<BluesKaj> Decus, what kind of webcam, onboard or usb?
<dutch> BluesKaj: thanks for help, have anice day
<BluesKaj> dutch, yes, but I can't recall the fix since all are sodiffrent
<Decus> BluesKaj: Is a laptop webcam
<BluesKaj> Decus, graphics driver ?
<Decus> BluesKaj: noveau
<BluesKaj> Decus, and your graphics are fine otherwise ? Nouveau works quite well on most nvidia gpus
<Decus> BluesKaj: yes. The webcam was fine two weeks ago or so (the last time I used it)
<BluesKaj> Decus, have you updated/upgraded lately?
<Decus> BluesKaj: yes, I usually update when the system notificates me
<BluesKaj> Decus, you could try a more upscale nvidia driver in system settings>driver manager
<nho> Hello.
<nho> I got a problem with hardware.
<nho> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14166/
<nho> Lenovo e540.
<nho> Wireless.
<nho> It got, to quote lspcl, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14166/
<nho> em...
<nho> 04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<nho> So I installed 3.15-rc5-generic from kernel-ppa.
<nho> To get drivers.
<nho> And lsmod tells me that module is loaded.
<nho> Alas, internal wifi card could not be seen by network-manager, ifconfig or iw.
<nho> Any help?
<nho> Or do I need to compile that module from git and askubuntu?
<nho> Also, where else to scream for fix?
<Shaan7> nho: not sure if its the case wit you, once I just needed to ifconfig wlan0 up and it showed up
<Shaan7> or, try rfkill
<Shaan7> rfkill --unblock all
<nho> nope, still only lists dongl.
<Shaan7> hmm, sorry thats all I knew :|
<nho> Should I try to repeat question in other ubuntu channels&
<nho> ?
<Decus> BluesKaj: This is my drivers window: http://i.imgur.com/Xvw3L1Z.png
<BluesKaj> Decus, did you let the driver manager do it's search ?
<Decus> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> Decus, ok what's the output of lspci | grep VGA ?
<Decus> BluesKaj:
<Decus> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104M [GeForce GTX 870M] (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> Decus, you have 2 gpus looks like an Optimus system
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Decus> wow
<Decus> This is my second laptop
<Decus> after 6 years
<Decus> hehe
<Decus> let me check that page! thanks!
<mike> hi
<lordievader> o/
<Guest71645> do you see my messages?
<lordievader> I see your '10-19:49 < mike> hi', yes.
<MikeEm> what is going on?
<BluesKaj> MikeEm, that depends on your question :)
<lordievader> MikeEm: You quit your client.
<MikeEm> I have a question about K3b. I have recorded something on my DVD disk, but at the end a message appeared that there was an error during the process. However, I've checked that the disk is readable and at least some data was recorded correctly. How can I check if the copy is correct? And, the second thing: can I record more on the same DVD? I can create a new project but then K3b doesn't show old files.
<MikeEm> lordievader: not really :)
<lordievader> MikeEm: 10-19:50 -!- Guest71645 [~paul@acep62.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl] has quit [Client Quit]
<MikeEm> aha, when I returned to the computer the progress shown was 100%, just information about an error...
<MikeEm> I have recorded something on my DVD disk, but at the end a message appeared that  there was an error during the process. However, I've checked that the disk is readable and at least some data  was recorded correctly. How can I check if the copy is correct? And, the second thing: can I record more on  the same DVD? I can create a new project but then K3b doesn't show old files.
<MikeEm> sorry
<MikeEm> wasn't meant here
<Machtin> Hey guys.. I think I've missed some updates.. I'm using the nvidia driver and just wanted to add the 3D-option to my xorg.conf. Turns out - I don't have an xorg.conf anymore. Where is this info stored now?
<Machtin> Sorry, forget it. Just found it. :) :P
<BluesKaj> Machtin,no xorg needed, just set up 3d in system settings desktopeffects
<Machtin> BluesKaj: okay, we're talking about stereoscopic output stuff, right? :o Didn't find anything
<BluesKaj> Machtin, not exactly 3D in tht sense, it's meant for cube animation etc
<Machtin> ah, no. I actually want to prepare for using xbmc or any player with my 3D-TV
<ikonia> that's an interesting thing, using 3dtv's
<Machtin> Didn't really find something useful on google, though :/
<ikonia> have you tired it ?
<Machtin> Nope, coming up tomorrow. For now my PC isn't there yet.
<BluesKaj> Machtin,ok , i don't have a 3D TV so couldn't comment on how tht shoulld work
<Machtin> BluesKaj: thanks for the hint though :)
<BluesKaj> I'm outside atm and can't read this lap screen too well, forgive my poor spelling ;0
<Machtin> I have an Facebook account. You might imagine that I am used to reading waaay worse things.
<Machtin> *a
<BluesKaj> suppose the graphics card would have a 3D option if available , my 8400gs doesn't , but it's fine for hdtv
<Machtin> can't see anything in nvidia-settings
<BluesKaj> Machtin, which GPU do you have ?
<Machtin>  GTX 660 Ti
<BluesKaj> ahh nice one , maybe the nvidia site has some hints
<BluesKaj> Machtin,^
<Machtin> mh, I admit I might suck at searching stuff I don't fully comprehend..
<Machtin> buuut.. maybe I should just check tomorrow
<Machtin> maybe it runs out of the box ^^
<BluesKaj> this is the first ime I've seen such a request, not many ppl have 3D tvs
<Machtin> Wouldn't say that. But it's not the typical combination.. linux and 3D TV without a dedicated media server.
<BluesKaj> we have only 2chs with 3D on our sat service
<Machtin> and actually wanting to display it directly via HDMI!
<Machtin> I don't think we have any o.O :D
<BluesKaj> right
<Machtin> The thing is.. I don't own a bluray player. And I only have a small flat.. so playing 3D would be cheap with the TV connected via HDMI. Normal video files in HSBS could just be used via DLNA.. but that comes with 50% loss of detail
<BluesKaj> have you seen any on the torrent sites or is this blu-ray ?
<Machtin> And that will be what I'm gonna do. And if it doesn't work on Linux, I'll just boot Windows for it - it'll happen twice a year that I'll actually watch a 3D-disc.
<Machtin> Blu-Ray. Or blu-ray images. I meant I don't have a dedicated blu-ray player.
 * BluesKaj nods
<Machtin> Anyway, if it works on Linux, why not use that feature? :)
<BluesKaj> was thinking of buying one, but there isn't alot of contyent available in my small town rental wise or evn to purchase
<BluesKaj> going inside , it's cooling off
<Machtin> Where are you living?
<Machtin> kk
<BluesKaj> Canada, north shore of Lake Huron
<Machtin> How's your connection there?
<BluesKaj> not too bad Machtin , regular DSL , Machtin
<BluesKaj> oops, repeating myself again
<Machtin> well, then blurays shouldn't really be required I'd say.
<BluesKaj> and you?
<Machtin> can't complain. Germany, 100/6
<Machtin> But since I don't really use torrents anymore, the 6 up are not an issue.
<BluesKaj> real speed is around 750KBs down
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta help tune my friend's drums for recording ...BBL
<marciost> hi! kubuntu 14.04 64 bits and audio hdmi ati hd 7790 issues. Please help!
<marciost> the audio is recognized but runs with bad noises
<marciost> hey people what do I do with this noise in the HD7790 HDMI sound card?
<MoonUnit`> marciost, this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210336&page=3&p=12955575#post12955575
<marciost> thanks man but i cant save this file why?
<marciost> please do this for me!
<marciost> help anyone?
<marciost> hdmi audio issues kubuntu 14.04 step by step to solve this!?
<marciost> glitches audio don stops...help!?
<WAndre> hi, does anyone know why the browse button is disabled when I want to add a Windows printer (kubuntu 14.04)?
<bennypr0fane> hello, how can I restart a crashed x session from command line?
<bennypr0fane> probably gonna need that any second now...
<bennypr0fane> it just totally froze twice in a row
<bennypr0fane> oowow, zombie apocalypse or sth.
<bennypr0fane> it's awfully quiet in here...
<valorie> startx, I think
<valorie> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<valorie> huh
<bennypr0fane> valorie, are you a zombie?
<valorie> not today!
<bennypr0fane> :-D
<bennypr0fane> so, 'sudo service lightdm restart' humhummm
<bennypr0fane> Kubuntu uses lightdm too?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> for quite awhile
<valorie> but I am disappearing again, before the sun turns to rain here.....
<bennypr0fane> valorie: you still here?
<bennypr0fane> so apparently I have 2 xsessions running now
<bennypr0fane> didn't know that was possible
<bennypr0fane> I went to tty1 and did xstart, which brought me into this running session, but on tty7 there's still the frozen screen
<bennypr0fane> guess I'll try another reboot
 * canne_k wonders if there is any chat here or just default login using Quassel
#kubuntu 2014-05-11
<canne_k> i mean... 1 op and 200+ users... duh
<canne_k> i guess not :(
<canne_k> only 1 way to give it a try...
<canne_k> ubuntu user since 6.06 or so then Mint after 10.04 :( am trying Kubuntu 14.04 (and X,L too)
<canne_k> being KDE is way more sober than Gnome/Unity of late (imho)
<canne_k> testi glad you came back, what's up ?
<canne_k> hi SvenOostenbrink
<SvenOostenbrink> canne_k: Hello
<canne_k> whats up (been here almost an hour) you are the first to actually speak !
<canne_k> only 243 folks so lol
<canne_k> wb benjaminkyta
<dougiel> ?
<canne_k> hey dougiel
<dougiel> hey, I am usually more social....
<canne_k> cool :)
<dougiel> we should hang in offtopic tho
<canne_k> my first time here btw
<dougiel> welcome
<canne_k> ty
<dougiel> you use kubuntu?
<canne_k> only "use" since 14.04 came out...
<canne_k> linux/*buntu since near begin
<dougiel> nice place to start although I have been satisfied with the outstanding efforts since 10.04
<dougiel> ? err 10.10 for sure
<SvenOostenbrink> canne_k: So, looking for anything specific?
<SvenOostenbrink> or just looking to talk with kind Kubuntu folks?
 * canne_k was pretty much a gnome 2 user, so 10.04 (correct ?) was the end of that road
<canne_k> just chat SvenOostenbrink have never really used KDE since v3 and giving it a try in production
<SvenOostenbrink> well, I'm quite happy with KDE4
<canne_k> it has matured nicely to be honest, was kinda... young when v4 fiirst came out
<canne_k> frankly i am testing 14.04 on other box's too (xfce, lxde) and... kubuntu has been the least stable of the 3
<canne_k> hi nil777
<canne_k> omg... listening to a podcast that just mentioned that here are 115 Apple store's on Long Island NY :(
<canne_k> Mark S. should have 100 Ubuntu stores on Long Island LOL
<shattingduck> 115 apple stores..... Apple is for people who don't want to or can't fiddle around with computers.... for that they pay a price... an apple laptop is 2-3x as expensive as a laptop with the MS-tax
<canne_k> well put shattingduck :(
<shattingduck> apple just works, but leaves you no possibilities to tweak, AND you are trapped in the apple world... the ipad doesn't even come with a standard interface...
<shattingduck> you can't even transfer your mp3s there easily.. no usb connection
<shattingduck> does the iphone have a bluetooth connection now?
 * canne_k admits to not being up to speed on pads (or smart phones) duh
<canne_k> although when i saw my new boss bring his own Mac to work in 1985-6 or so.... and first saw a mouse and GUI is said...
<shattingduck> most people who own an Iphone don't even know how to install apps.. they just use it to call people..
<shattingduck> well... apple does get the UI right!!
<canne_k> somthin dumb like this is going to take off and what we are using (unix - dos - etc) is history
<shattingduck> but I always feel like I am in a type of disney land in the apple world, everything is shielded off... even mroe so then in windows
<SonikkuAmerica> If you don't mind taking the non-support-related discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic please..
<shattingduck> linux is not history... but it will not become mainstream I think.... it is still too difficult for that...
<shattingduck> ok
 * canne_k has never had or desired an apple device just commenting on the gui
<canne_k> it is mainstream shattingduck (android !_
<shattingduck> android is not linux!
<canne_k> the kernal ?
<shattingduck> well sure... but the "distro", as you might call it is not
<shattingduck> but it is a good thing that google did... they basically destroyed the MS monopoly
<canne_k> not fighting, just saying... it really is Linux
<shattingduck> ?
<shattingduck> I would like to see a mobile phone OS that is more independent from the google store
<canne_k> as are dozens of hardware firewall and other box's (using the linux kernal) duh
 * canne_k is WAY no a google fan
<shattingduck> http://www.cyanogenmod.org/
<canne_k> SonikkuAmerica: i will be glad to leave, but hung here for an hour and no Kubuntu specific (or ANY) chat happened, be gone if you wish
<canne_k> hate to see linux folks chattin on a distro channel
<shattingduck> I am going to get the oneplusone when it gets out
<canne_k> hi ksinny
<canne_k> share your secret shattingduck
<shattingduck> what secret?
<canne_k> one + one ?
<shattingduck> http://oneplus.net/
<canne_k> sowwy <shattingduck> I am going to get the oneplusone when it gets out
<shattingduck> it is a smartpohone that is better then the flagship samsung one, but for half the price
<shattingduck> when it finally comes out
<canne_k> lookin
<shattingduck> okay, I am going to sleep now
<shattingduck> join the hype
<canne_k> glad to meet you shattingduck
<shattingduck> nice to meet you too
<shattingduck> be
<shattingduck> bye
<canne_k> hi TheFakeazneD525
<TheFakeazneD525> Hello, I need help with audio problems
<canne_k> what in general TheFakeazneD525 ?
<TheFakeazneD525> Well, before my audio card, which in the audio setup is "Built in Analog Audio", used to work
<TheFakeazneD525> now all sound, including the HDMI output is grayed out
<TheFakeazneD525> and the only thing sound goes to is the dummy out
<canne_k> over my head sowwy, probably somebody here that is up to speed on it :)
<TheFakeazneD525> np
<canne_k> but just cause... the "greyed out thing" do you think that was a KDE issue or ?
<TheFakeazneD525> nope, it used to recognize it before
 * canne_k just recently started testind kubuntu (mint-mate / ubuntu-gnome 2 before) so... not sure of your audio issues
<canne_k> but, my kubuntu 14.04 on my (4yr old) laptop is rockin audio wise !
<canne_k> wow hi anonymous
<anonymous> ^^ present.
<canne_k> LOL whats up
<anonymous> Ubuntu free world, incoming :)
<canne_k> speak to us anonymous
<canne_k> wtf does that mean
<anonymous> well, depending on your country or where you are. of course, ubuntu is a South African term.
<anonymous> so, there were elections there a few days ago actually
<canne_k> btw, been here for hours, and almost no distro related chat :(
<canne_k> political / real-life :(
<anonymous> if you´re in the States or otherwise interested, hm, you'd be interested in the philosophy http://ubuntuusa.com/about-us
<anonymous> here, it's not a political party. just a philosophy that you could start today even :D furthermore, we have the rights to opt out. even if you are in a house.
<anonymous> don't pay rent or off a mortgage? anonymous is making it so you can live free.
<anonymous> of course, you enable it yourself. who is Anonymous? anyone .. :D There is one way to significantly change the system. And that is a large portion of the labor force dropping out of using it.
<canne_k> wtf anonymous ?
<anonymous> If there's many out there who doesn't like capitalism, work slavery day, then i've already done my part. *dominos. Just that when anonymous speaks, you will know. The freedom will be so easy and free, or cheap to get out. :) I think there's something about June 4th.. you could join us.
 * canne_k hopes somebody can explain (to me) what you just said anonymous
<canne_k> hell to be old :(
<canne_k> hiya skreech_
<dukaiguang> anyone here？
<canne_k> hi claydoh
<TheFakeazneD525> hiya
<canne_k> hi TheFakeazneD525
<canne_k> whats up
<TheFakeazneD525> nmu?
<anonymous> a good video on anticapitalism, has a lot to do with coding, which in the future my theory is people will do cause they want something to do, like how all the FOSS stuff works today :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui6g23ygov8
<c0de_> I have a new install of kubuntu and having a strange issue with wifi
<c0de_> I cant connect to the normal wifi access point I can connect to the second weaker one
<c0de_> both have the same password and my  other comp is connected to the primary one
<smaudet> hello, is there a good way to get kde to use emacs style keybindings?
<smaudet> like a khotkeys bundle?
<smaudet> would I be better off asking this in #kde?
<anonymous> hm, sounds like my setup here c0de_
<c0de_> weird
<c0de_> Intel card?
<c0de_> lol
<echo_anon> okay
<echo_anon> yes
<echo_anon> c0de_: have you tried restarting?
<c0de_> multiple times lol
<c0de_> this is the third install on this lap
<c0de_> today
<c0de_> I thought it was the installed module or something but I can connect to 'a' network
<c0de_> its just <= 35%
<echo_anon> your wireless router? unplug *wait 15 sec*
<c0de_> no can do
<echo_anon> have you ever seen that episode of South Park
<c0de_> yurp
<echo_anon> the town's wifi is broken and the kid has to fix it
<c0de_> lol
<echo_anon> it's a big old plug, and so he goes up, unplugs the router. then plugs it back in
<c0de_> I wish it werethat easy this time :(
<echo_anon> gl mate.
<c0de_> w0rd
<echo_anon> a lot of anons have been getting into os design. big ubuntu fan. I'm watching it upgrade now from command line. awesome. http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Operating_System_Design
<echo_anon> i think in the future, people will code and design software because they want something to do-- make things awesome for the next people! (fuck money!) so, keep making it awesome! thanks!
<c0de_> lol
<echo_anon> :). <3
<Dat> how can I get the source list for kubuntu 14.10
<valorie> Dat: what do you mean?
<valorie> everyone has their own list of sources
<valorie> Apt stores a list of repositories or software channels in the file
<valorie> /etc/apt/sources.list
<valorie> so the command `cat /etc/apt/sources.list` in the cli will list them all
<jParkton> does anyone know if there is a known issue with intel onboard wifi chips?
<valorie> jParkton: check the bug tracker?
<valorie> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<valorie> that should tell you how to search as well
<jParkton> ty
 * TheFakeazneD525 slides valorie a mug of ubuntu
<dmatt> where to file bug against QApt?
<TheFakeazneD525> dmatt: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<dmatt> TheFakeazneD525: thanks, I just learned something :)
<dmatt> TheFakeazneD525: on the other hand, there no menu in QApt, so i could not use it in this case
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<chomwitt> after a country change in systemsettings in kubuntu 13.10 i have filenames (with greek chars) with strange characters
<chomwitt> i thinks it's a locale issue but i cant bring 'undo' my filenames.
<chomwitt> ok. the locale issues is fixed.
<WAndre> hi, does anyone know why the browse button is disabled when I want to add a Windows printer (kubuntu 14.04)?
<mr-rich> Upgraded to 14.04 from 12.04. Getting errors. I don't think the upgrade completed. When I try to install something from Muon or Apper, the auth dialog flashes and then I get an error saying auth failed. When I try to install from CLI (apt-get) I get "Unmet dependancy" errors. Tried apt-get -f install. Same errors. See: http://pastebin.com/DaMDumNt
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, try sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt-get -f install
<rjwiii> BluesKaj: Ok ... ran sudo apt-get configure -a ... rebooted ... no keyboard, no mouse .... :(
<rjwiii> This is mr-rich
<BluesKaj> rjwiii, do you have the live media you sed to install or did you upgrade via the package manager or cli ?
<BluesKaj> used*
<rjwiii> package manager/cli ...
<rjwiii> I'll have to use my laptop to burn a DVD ...
<rjwiii> well, is there a way to fource the grub screen?
<BluesKaj> rjwiii, do you have a kb at the login page, if so drop to the virtual console/tty and update/upgrade from there
<BluesKaj> rjwiii, hold down the left shift key right after the bios screen to bring up grub
<rjwiii> nope ...
<rjwiii> Ok ... got a grup screen ... woohoo ...
<rjwiii> I'll try 3.13 recovery first ...
<rjwiii> nope ... no keyboard ...
<rjwiii> Dropping back to 3.2
<rjwiii> BluesKaj: 3.2.0 works ... have keyboard & mouse ...
<rjwiii> how to fix 3.13?
<BluesKaj> ok boot into 3.2.0 , then update and upgrade
<rjwiii> again?
<BluesKaj> and dist-upgrade to bring the 3.13 up to par in case you need it again
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: See: http://pastebin.com/tJ0VfUw7
<mr-rich> tried 'em all ...
<mr-rich> has something to do wint fpc not working ...
<mr-rich> with
<mr-rich> well, I can burn a DVD while I'm here ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, purge fpc-source-2.6.2
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: says not installed ...
<mr-rich> apt-get purge fpc-source-2.6.2 ... right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> weird
<mr-rich> or is it --purge?
<alket> just purge
<mr-rich> Burning an ISO now ... will try to boot to it ...
<mr-rich> booting ISO ...
<rjwiii> iso booting ... taking a while ...
<rjwiii> Try Kubuntu or Install?
<rjwiii> woops ... look at the time ... be back later ...
<Anubis> i just update my ubuntu/kubuntu box and now my linux box won't start right
<Anubis> i think it's something related to the 3.13 kernel
<rjwiii> Does the ISO have a "recovery" mode?
<rjwiii> for 14.04?
<chomwitt> in 13.10 i cant login (either with ligthdm or kdm)
<chomwitt> i keep coming to the login screen
<dunga> join #wordpress
<jhoan> hi
<jhoan> I need to set up a vpn network
<jhoan> Buy official Kubuntu Merchandise here! All prices contain postage! You can find more information about Kubuntu from:
<jhoan> I need to set up a vpn network
<BluesKaj> jhoan, which vpn network do you want to setup and which vpn protocol ?
<BluesKaj> openvpn is usually the easiest
<BluesKaj> client
<jhoan> open vpn
<jhoan> I could create the connection, I connect one day and then not returned to connect
<jhoan> I used the Connection vpnbook
<BluesKaj> jhoan, first install openvpn and openvpn-network-manager
<jhoan> speak Spanish, because I'm using a translator and do not understand
<jhoan> read on the page of the service that I use konsole and type the following: apt-get install openvpn
<BluesKaj> jhoan, sudo apt-het install openvpn
<BluesKaj> err get
<Scunizi> Hi all.. I'm trying to use Ctrl+F (find) in dolphin to locate all .ods files in Documents.  After entering ods, *.ods, *ods etc I get a red bar showing "Invalid protocol".  Why and how do I fix it?
<jhoan> Reading package lists ... Done
<jhoan> Building dependency tree
<jhoan> Reading state information ... Done
<jhoan> openvpn is already the newest version.
<BluesKaj> jhoan, does your vpn service have a tutorial how to download the install script for the username/password and certificate file, for example: install_ubuntu.sh
<chomwitt> i cant login in 14.04 with kdm . i keep coming back to login screen
<jParkton> chomwitt: is it a fresh install?
<alket> how to open kickoff with "supper key" ?
<chomwitt> no
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Guest31699> jusst installed 14.04 and not able to enable wireless any ideas how to fix this
<lordievader> Guest31699: What card are you using? A Broadcom?
<Guest31699> yes
<lordievader> It is being detected and it ain't blocked?
<Guest31699> sorry its a Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Guest31699> nmcli nm
<Guest31699> RUNNING         STATE           WIFI-HARDWARE   WIFI       WWAN-HARDWARE   WWAN
<Guest31699> running         connected       disabled        disabled   enabled         disabled
<lordievader> !paste | Guest31699
<ubottu> Guest31699: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> What does "sudo rfkill list" say?
<Guest31699> phy0: Hardware is yes the rest are no
<lordievader> Guest31699: Then you have to flip the hardware wifi switch.
<Guest31699> the button no switch is Fn-F2 and I have done that
<lordievader> Does the hardware blocked status change?
<Guest31699> No
<Guest31699> there are no switchs on the system for Wifi
<Guest31699> man rfkill
<Guest31699> how to i unbloock wlan0
<Guest31699> its asking for a indentifier
<lordievader> Guest31699: What is asking for an identifier?
<Guest31699> its asking to identify the wifi card i guess its wlan0 but it doest work
<lordievader> Guest31699: Yes, but what is asking for the indentification. What program.
<Guest31699> im runing rfkill -unblock
<lordievader> Guest31699: Try "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<Guest31699> 1: asus-wlan: Hard and Soft : No after unblock all
<rjwiii> BluesKaj_: I'm back ...
<rjwiii> I got the ISO to boot .... need to repair my install ...
<Guest31699> I have a system that doesnt have a switch to turn on the Wifi . Anyone know how to turn it on
<BluesKaj> Guest31699, do you have network manager icon in the panel system tray ?
<Guest31699> yes, i cant enable the wifi from that menu ....
<BluesKaj> click on it then choose the wrench icon in the upper right
<Guest31699> enable fight no problem
<Guest31699> ill be right back
<Guest57222> < Guest31699> im back....   was able to enable it from the manager but it failed within a few seconds
<BluesKaj> Guest57222, which wifi chi?  sudo lshw -C network
<BluesKaj> chip
<Guest57222> Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Guest57222> it says -network disabled
<Guest57222> my issue is I cant enable it
<BluesKaj> Guest57222, try this in the terminal , nmcli nm enabled true
<Guest57222> Already enabled
<BluesKaj> Guest57222, ok , echo 'options ath9k nohwcrypt=1' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf , then reboot
<Guest57222> be right back
<LB_> Im back
<Guest30834> Guest57222
<Guest30834> im back
<BluesKaj> Guest30834, whynot choose a nick and stick with it
<BluesKaj> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<apb1963> I updated knotes, it said to migrate, now I have no notes.  How can I get my notes back?  kubuntu 12.04
<Irish_Canon> Hello Guest30834 back
<BluesKaj> ok Irish_Canon , I see you :)
<Irish_Canon> now my wireles is still not enabled for more then a few seconds
<rjwiii> Hello. I upgraded 12.04 to 14.04. New kernel (3.13) boots, but I have no keyboard, mouse or internet. have to manually reset. I can boot older kernels (3.2) with no ussues. I have a Kubuntu 14.04 ISO burnt and can boot it.  any help?
<Irish_Canon> <have to eat will be back
<bonk3rzz> is anyone else having probs with netflix???
<rjwiii> Hello. I upgraded 12.04 to 14.04. New kernel (3.13) boots, but I have no keyboard, mouse or internet. have to manually reset. I can boot older kernels (3.2) with no ussues. I have a Kubuntu 14.04 ISO burnt and can boot it.  Tried resetting BIOS ... no luck. Any help?
<jim486> does mouse and kb work when going to recovery mode from grub?
<hiverlord> quit
<rjwiii> jim486: No ...
<rjwiii> for kernal 3.13
<rjwiii> yes for 3.2
<Irish_Canon> not able to enable wifi on 14.04 any ideas
<jim486> rjwiii found others had issue with keyboards on kernel 3.13, it appears 3.14 may fix your issue
<rjwiii> jim486: install via apt-get?
<jim486> rjwiii http://www.yourownlinux.com/2014/05/install-upgrade-to-linux-kernel-3-14-3-in-linux.html
<rjwiii> http://www.yourownlinux.com/2014/05/install-upgrade-to-linux-kernel-3-14-3-in-linux.html
<rjwiii> jim486: kernel panic ...
<rjwiii> jim486: kernel panic ... not syncing: no working init found ...
<arrenlex> After upgrading to Kubuntu 14.10 (KDE 4.13.0), my widgets look like Plastique. In Application Appearance, the CDE style is selected by default, and Oxygen does not appear at all. How do I get the normal widget style back?
<rjwiii> oops ... installed 32 bit by accident .. :)
<jim486> oh
<jim486> you can try using live cd to sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<rjwiii> have to pass it to my self again ...
<rjwiii> http://www.yourownlinux.com/2014/05/install-upgrade-to-linux-kernel-3-14-3-in-linux.html
<rjwiii> jim486: IT WORKED!
<jim486> well done
<rjwiii> Now to clear up apt-geet errors ...
<jim486> im using kernel 3.13.0 -24, hope i dont run into any issues like yours
<rjwiii> hope not ... now to clear up some nagging post install issues with apt-get ....
<rjwiii> my upgrade failed ... now I have some issues apt-get -f install -f can't fix ...
<jim486> broken packages or something?
<rjwiii> jim486: something like that .....
<mr-rich> jim486: check http://pastebin.com/F5nfxpLL
<mr-rich> that's the errors I'm getting ...
<mr-rich> fpc is hanging things up ...
<mr-rich> Dammit ... gotta go pick up the wife ... be back later ...
<jim486> mr-rich not sure sorry, try sudo apt-get -f remove fpc-source-2.6.2 && sudo apt-get install -f fpc-src
 * luda saluda
<Rocco-_> Hello
<jim486> hi Rocco
<Rocco-_> Hi jim486
#kubuntu 2015-05-04
<FlyingB> hi, quick Q. Just got Kubuntu 15.04. mplayer and kaffeine lost their ability to play video files. Both display a blank screen. Using AMD drivers with a 3 monitor setup.
<FlyingB> mplayer is even funnier, if I preview it through the task bar I can see the video playback.
<Etriaph> I would suggest vlc
<Etriaph> It's the most solid playback software atm.
<Etriaph> If it won't play with vlc then it may be a codec issue.
<Strav> He. Just wondering: on the announcement about plasma 5.3 in kubuntu backport repositories, it says that we now should have the new bluedevil applet available and yet, I cannot find such package (All I have is the bluedevil 2.0~rc1 package from the normal vervet repository), anyone knows where I could the the new one (I'm actually having issues with bluedevil-monolithic after resume from suspend)
<valorie> hyper_ch: I probably advocated for yakuake
<hyper_ch> valorie: how do you resize that?
<valorie> via the menu I guess
<valorie> I never have
<valorie> it's always "just right" and you can tab it
<hyper_ch> oh, you can't dynamically.. :(
<valorie> yakuake appears and reappears with the f12 key or some other shortcut
<valorie> I've never seen a instance where I wanted to dynamically change the size
<hyper_ch> I do
<hyper_ch> :) thx though
<valorie> hyper_ch: have you filed/commented on a bug about konsole resizing?
<hyper_ch> I have$
<valorie> excellent
<hyper_ch> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346636
<ubottu> KDE bug 346636 in general "Konsole freezes when resizing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<soee> good morning
<nfk|laptop> in kubuntu 15.04, does kmail and other PIM components need Akonadi?
<frogonwheels> nfk|laptop: Yeah - pretty sure it's essential.
<nfk|laptop> then why does trying to launch it return that there's no sqlite3 driver?
<frogonwheels> do you have a sqlite3 driver for akonadi?
<nfk|laptop> i have a fresh default installation
<frogonwheels> nfk|laptop: weird.  Which akonadi-backend-*  packages do you have installed?
<nfk|laptop> only mysql
<nfk|laptop> but i also tried deleting every config file i could
<nfk|laptop> the /home was carried over
<frogonwheels> nfk|laptop: sometimes it can be a pain.. but generally you should be able to get it to work.  It runs its own instance of the database by default.  (so you have akonadi-backend-mysql  installed.)
<nfk|laptop> yeah, but it's configured to use sqlite and i can't find figure out a way to change that
<nfk|laptop> no kcm, no obvious command, and i have deleted every file that looks like it could be related to akonadi
<frogonwheels> nfk|laptop: I've done it before. just trying to remember.
<nfk|laptop> unless of course i'm missing something or by default it's hard-configured to something kubuntu does not even install by default
<frogonwheels> run "akonad configuration
<frogonwheels> or   "Akonadi Server Configuration"
<nfk|laptop> where?
<frogonwheels> K menu. and search for it.
<nfk|laptop> nothing with akonadi in it
<nfk|laptop> how does sqlite even compare to mysql for akonadi and about 6000 emails?
<nfk|laptop> i'd probably prefer to use sqlite over mysql as long as it's not too slow
<frogonwheels> nfk|laptop: nfi
<nfk|laptop> time to see then
<frogonwheels> nfk|laptop: weird about not seeing the settings.  I just typed in Akonadi into the search on the K menu
<nfk|laptop> probably not installed
<frogonwheels> nfk|laptop: ALT+F2  then type Akonadi ?
<nfk|laptop> should be the same thing
<portablejim> Anybody know how to get Firefox's "Open Containing Folder" to use Dolphin instead of Gwenview?
<nfk|laptop> and nothing is found
<frogonwheels> nfk|laptop: akonadiconsole ?
<frogonwheels> Ie the package
<nfk|laptop> portablejim, if setting gwenview to your file manager does not do it, then no idea
<nfk|laptop> though i would not be surprised that there's some obscure about:config setting for it but ask that in #firefox or something
<frogonwheels> nfk|laptop: akonadi-kde and akonadi-server
<portablejim> nfk|laptop: It opens in gwenview instead of dolphin.
<nfk|laptop> frogonwheels, akonadiconsole, i'm fairly sure, is half-supported developer tool
<nfk|laptop> it's never installed by default, at least not nowadays
<nfk|laptop> portablejim, ah, check that dolphin is your file manager
<nfk|laptop> need some guidance on that?
<portablejim> System Settings => Applications => File Manager => Dolphin?
<portablejim> So changing it to gwenview and then back fixed it.
<nfk|laptop> that's good to hear
<wldcordeiro_> Is there a way to replace the kubuntu network manager with wicd? I have a lot of issues with it dropping wifi
<hyper_ch> yes
<wldcordeiro_> hyper_ch: what is the package called for kde is it the network-manager? or is the some other name?
<hyper_ch> apt-cache search network | grep manager
<RtMF> I think it has plasma in the name?
<hyper_ch> there's the kde frontent and the actual network manager package
<RtMF> right
<hyper_ch> I think you need to remove both but not sure
<RtMF> I think just removing network manager takes out the control applets
<RtMF> they always used to hard depend on it
<RtMF> also without the service the applets can't do much
<lordievader> Good morning.
<aart3k> hi, I'm trying to upgrade to Plasma 5.3 using backports ppa, and after the update it seems that KWin is crashing
<aart3k> any ideas? where to check for kwin logs or sth?
<aart3k> or maybe how to delete all kwin settings so it starts with defaults?
<soee> aart3k: check in .config and .kde for kwin settings you are using
<bip> Hello :P
<ShishKabab> I've just upgraded to Kubuntu 15.04, but Akonadi is not working anymore (also the bootup splash is broken, but that's not a priority right now), so I can't use KMail anymore. Akonadi self test report: https://paste.kde.org/pctjwcogx . Apparently something went wrong with MySQL, but how do I start debugging this?
<ShishKabab> Also window management does not go well. Sometimes areas of the screen don't get repainted when closing or switching windows, which means my system feels really broken...
<ShishKabab> Anybody here?
<gunndawg> 0/
<ejay> ShishKebab, you can ask again coz I saw only "Also window management..." part.
<ShishKabab> ejay: I've just upgraded to Kubuntu 15.04, but Akonadi is not working anymore (also the bootup splash is broken, but that's not a priority right now), so I can't use KMail anymore. Akonadi self test report: https://paste.kde.org/pctjwcogx . Apparently something went wrong with MySQL, but how do I start debugging this?
<ejay> ShishKebab, did you updated from kubuntu14 or it was fresh installation?
<patrick__> how do i check my hdd for errors from a kubuntu live boot from usb stick ?
<ShishKabab> ejay: I've upgraded from 14.10
<ejay> ShishKebab, it look like akonadi is not fully ported yet. Did you tried this: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=125580
<ejay> kcmshell4 akonadi
<ejay> oh, nevermind. I'm tired. It not an solution to your problem. ;)
<ejay> ShishKebab, did you tried to reinstall mysql?
<ejay> in your err log, line 74
<patrick__> how do i check my hdd for errors from a kubuntu live boot from usb stick ?
<ejay> then lines 345+. akonadi is not starting and maybe it is just something with mysql
<ejay> patrick__, you can use fsck from konsole
<ShishKabab> ejay: I can try, just a minute. (By the way if you type ShishKabab with the a instead of e I'll get notified of your message ;) )
<ejay> ShishKabab, like I'd said before - I'm tired. Sry for misstyping your nick.
<ShishKabab> ejay: No problem at all (tab completion might help you though.) If I remove mysql-server-5.6 dependencies will break. Is there a reinstall command?
<ejay> ShishKabab: well, I dont know. Isn't there something like -reinstall?
<ShishKabab> Yes, that did the trick.
<ShishKabab> ejay: Now reinstalling.
<ejay> ShishKabab: good luck :D
<ShishKabab> ejay: OK,  I'll reboot now to test.
<ShishKabab> ejay: Nope, didn't work.
<ejay> ShishKabab: akonadi error log is the same?
<ejay> still something about mysql?
<ShishKabab> ejay: Yup, but just found a workaround on the Kubuntu 15.04  announcement page under known issues. I'll re-login to test :)
<ejay> ShishKabab: ok
<ShishKabab> ejay: It works! The window management issue also seems to be gone for the moment.
<ejay> ShishKabab: can you share with a link to your solution?
<ShishKabab> ejay: It was under known issues on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15.04 . Workaround is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1437846/comments/11 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1437846 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi mysql 5.6 crash with signal 11" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ejay> ShishKabab: good to know. thanks
<ShishKabab> ejay: Ah, now everything starts to flicker again when I change windows, certain areas don't get updated, etc. Any idea why this is happening after I am logged in for a while? Is there any option to disable all window effects?
<hateball> ShishKabab: alt+f2 -> compositing
<hateball> you have various options
<patrick__> Hi, My kubuntu 15.04 after startup ( not everytime, more like every second boot ) 15min the hdd ligh goes on, and eventually the system grinds to a halt, mouse clicks unresponsive etc. I have disabled the file indexing service and the akondi(?) server on advice given here that has not solved the problem. I am after noticing that my USB install stick reports 3 errors when "check disk for deffects" what should i do ?
<ShishKabab> hateball: Yes,  I've already disabled every individual effect, but there used to be an option somewhere to really disable compositing completely. I still seeing try do  some effects here and there.
<ShishKabab> (And failing.)
<lordievader> patrick__: Check smart?
<patrick__> lordievader: what does that mean?
<lordievader> patrick__: Most, if not all, drives nowadays come with smart. It reports the drive's health. You can read it out with 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdXY'.
<hateball> ShishKabab: you can try switching renderer also, see if that improves things
<patrick__> lordievader: sudo: smartctl: command not found
<lordievader> patrick__: You need to install it first ;) sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<patrick__> lordievader: how do i run it on all disks, ie what do i use for the XY part ?
<lordievader> patrick__: for item in /dev/sd[a-z]; do sudo smartctl -a $item; done
<ShishKabab> hateball: Thank you! Problem solved it seems ;)
<lordievader> ^ generates a lot of output ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hateball> ShishKabab: Out of curiousity, what did you change to and from what?
<ShishKabab> hateball: Just turned off compositing at startup and pressed Alt+Shift+F12 to disable compositing now.
<hateball> ShishKabab: What sort of GPU+driver are you using?
<ShishKabab> hateball: [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 7290] with the propietary drivers.
<patrick__> lordievader:  I ran sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda and I got a ton of output but im guessing "..SMART Error Log Version: 1..No Errors Logged.." is the important bit ?
<lordievader> patrick__: Could you patebin the output?
<lordievader> !paste | patrick__
<ubottu> patrick__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<patrick__> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10984066/
<hateball> ShishKabab: I see. I have no experience with AMD stuff so cant say if there's a better way to fix this than disabling it entirely
<lordievader> patrick__: Lots and lots of errors (22796112), back up your drive NOW.
<patrick__> lordievader: all backed up already where do you errors in that output - sorry total noob at this
<MoonUnit`> weird though, no bad or relocated sectors.
<lordievader> patrick__: raw_read_error_rate and seek_error_rate.
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: I got a drive just like this. Not really reliable...
<patrick__> lordievader: advice ?
<lordievader> patrick__: Get a new drive, use this for data you are willing to loose at any given moment.
<patrick__> lordievader: the usb stick I installed from still reports 2 errors on check disk for defect - would that have mattered ?
<ShishKabab> hateball: I'll just leave it like this right now so I can continue working... Planning to buy another netbook soon anyway. By the way, after upgrading I lost all my notes on my desktop (along with all my KDE settings such as Kate sessions and shortcut configs) and I forgot to back them up. Is there any way to recover these notes?
<lordievader> patrick__: For the usbstick of for the filesystem on the hdd?
<valve> Sorry. just upgraded to 15.04. Lost the possibility to login to KDE (KDE greeter) ... what should I do to reenable that ? kde-full disappeared ...
<valve> hints appreciated
<patrick__> lordievader: for the usb stick, like when i go to re install again
<hateball> ShishKabab: I think they're saved as xml files in ~/somewhere so if you know any contents you could grep for them I guess
<lordievader> patrick__: Hmm, if that is the case I wouldn't really trust it.
<BluesKaj> valve, which upgrade method did you use?
<valve> just do-dist-upgrade
<patrick__> ok ty :) hope I dont see you again :D
<valve> BluesKaj: just do-dist-upgrade
<valve> BluesKaj: after the update ... no more GNOME/KDE login possibilities (no .desktop sessions in lightdm)
<patrick__> lordievader: actually before I do this all again, I have a second spare hdd, can I plug it into my pc and run smart and have you look at the errors for that one ?
<hateball> ShishKabab: seems to be inside ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<BluesKaj> valve, you mean do-release-upgrade right ? If so then you were probly using the lightdm greeter, correct?
<ShishKabab> hateball: Mmm, lost everything then. Grepped the whole .kde folder. Oh well, that's what you get not making backups.
<valve> BluesKaj: yes (as I was using before, in 14.04/14.10)
<hateball> ShishKabab: So it goes
<ShishKabab> hateball: Thanks for your time and have a nice day!
<valve> BluesKaj: it was working as supposed. I think I just lost the sessions there (NOTE: I had kde-full before, which seems to be ... disappeared)
<lordievader> patrick__: Sure ;)
<BluesKaj> valve, drop to a tty/vt and do, sytemctl enable lightdm then reboot
<BluesKaj> systemctl
<valve> BluesKaj: It says "the unit files have no [Install] section. They are not meant to be enabled using systemctl"
<BluesKaj> valve, ok perhaps lightdm is no longer available, I'm not sure, then change lightdm to sddm in the command.
<valve> BluesKaj: has kde-full been dropped?
<BluesKaj> valve, seems do
<BluesKaj> so
<valve> BluesKaj: ... I think that do-dist-upgrade left a messed up KDE installation
<valve> I've no SDDM but some packages of KDE5 for sure ...
<valve> BluesKay: have you installed kubuntu-desktop ?
<natacus> lordievader: hi again, changed username :) how do i run the smart check again ?
<lordievader> natacus: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<BluesKaj> valve, then I don't think you actually have 15.04, unless you changed the sources list to Vivid and upgraded
<natacus> lordievader: how does this on look (this one ran kubuntu 14.04 for 1.5 years zero issues ) https://paste.kde.org/pgg1zqvyp
<paulk_> hello
<paulk_> Kubuntu 15.04 Plasma 5.3; anybody knows how I can personalize the login screen?
<lordievader> natacus: Lot's better, only seek errors. But I guess that give just a performance hit.
<BluesKaj> valve, to upgrade to 15.04 from 14.10 over the internet, the command is sudo do-release-upgrade , not sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<natacus> lordievader: :D okay, so today is a holiday and I honestly just want a computer that works - your advice pop into town and buy a fresh disk or wait a week for the company to buy me a fresh disk or use the one i just pasted ?
<lordievader> natacus: Either get a new one, or use the one you just pasted. I wouldn't trust the other disk with data you don't want to loose.
<natacus> lordievader:  ty for the help! really cool to learn about this, simple way to put my mind at ease. So you think the bad disk was the reason for the crappy performance on my pc?
<lordievader> Likely yes, I mean look at the errors :P
<valve> BluesKaj: yes yes
<valve> BluesKaj: I've messed up writing here, sorry
<ejay> Is it me or "Find" in Dolphin is broken?
<MoonUnit`> ejay: on and off, sometimes it displays an error other times it works.
<ejay> MoonUnit`: something with invalid protocol?
<ejay> this bug is already filed in bugtracker - it's something with f up packages
<alvin> Can someone tell me what program I have to start to see the NetworkManager connection manager? In Gnome, that would be nm-connection-manager, but I don't know the KDE one.
<MoonUnit`> ejay: i think so, seems to be working atm.
<murthy> alvin: /usr/bin/kde5-nm-connection-editor
<murthy> alvin: or just kde5-nm-connection-editor
<alvin> Thanks murthy!
<murthy> alvin: hi, have you heard of the "ps aux" command
<alvin> yes
<alvin> Oh, my question was wrong... I need the one to choose the connection. Not edit them.
<murthy> alvin: oh, in that case, you need to use the widget
<alvin> I feared as much. And that only works in plasma, right? Not i3? I was planning to use i3 until some bugs are gone from plasma5, and until the netbook view is there.
<alvin> I see it's possible to connect from the editor. I might be able to do something with that. Or try to use kwallet together with nmtui. (btw, whatever happened to nm-tool?)
<murthy> alvin: I am not sure about this, but I think I read somewhere the app was replaced with a widget, I have to google to check
<alvin> That might explain why I can't find it. Also, I've tried and 'connect' is greyed out when starting kde5-nm-connection-editor from i3.
<murthy> alvin: I can't find anything relavent. You wait here, someone else might help you better or you can ask the fellows in #kde
<alvin> Oh, I will. My Quasselcore will try to keep me here. I need to update it though...
<ranveeraggarwal> Hello. I installed kubuntu 15.04 a couple of days back. Everything was great until a system update spawned an issue. Whenever I try logging in, instead of getting the GUI, I get the message "Starting version 219" displayed on a black screen. Is this a known issue?
<alvin> That's version 219 of systemd
<Finetundra> hey guys, I can't seem to connect to vnc with krdc anymore. anyone know why that is?
<ranveeraggarwal> alvin: how do I get back the GUI? Any clue?
<Finetundra> ranveeraggarwal: have you tried ctrl+alt+f7?
<ranveeraggarwal> Finetundra: yes. I can access everything from Ctrl+alt+F1-6. It's the GUI part that's inaccessible. All I get is text saying 'Starting Version 219'
<Finetundra> startx?
<alvin> There's no shell, is there?
<ranveeraggarwal> alvin: nope
<alvin> Try systemctl restart sddm
<alvin> systemd is new to me. Wasn't there some error checking? Let me see
<genii> Looks like bug 1432171
<ubottu> bug 1432171 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[udev] Shows "starting version 219" boot message even with "quiet"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432171
<alvin> Yes, try: systemctl status sddm
<ranveeraggarwal> alvin: on tty1?
<alvin> Yes. You'll have no choice there
<alvin> genii: No, that's only about the message. I get it too, but then sddm starts up.
<ranveeraggarwal> alvin: nope, doesn't work for me
<alvin> ranveeraggarwal: TTY1 doesn't work for you?
<alvin> That sounds bad. You'll have to reboot into single user mode if it's still called that. Do you know how?
<ranveeraggarwal> No tty1 works. The command that you have doesn't
<alvin> Ah, it doesn't? No output?
<ranveeraggarwal> Wait. I'll try it as user. I sudo-ed it for no reason
<ranveeraggarwal> alvin: nope. Still doesn't work.
<alvin> You have something strange going on. That command should give you the reason why sddm didn't start. Ok. Try looking at the last lines of journalctl (needs sudo)
<Xenoth> 2 quick questions; I have a wireless USB mouse, the 2.4GHz kind. The back and forward buttons are reversed - that is, back is forward, and forward is back. How can I fix these? Also, it seems to automatically sleep every 10 minutes or so. Kubuntu 14.04 doesn't sense when the mouse has woken back up. Normally requires turning the mouse off then back on 2-3 times.
<alvin> Oops. nope, it doesn't need sudo. I've been sudoing it for no reason too.
<lordievader> Sddm logs to /var/log/sddm.log ;)
<alvin> Xenoth: Is your mouse set to right/left handed? Check System Settings -> Input devices
<Xenoth> It's set to right handed. I'm right handed.
<ranveeraggarwal> alvin: It says 'Display server stoppedc
<ranveeraggarwal> s/stoppedc/stopped
<ranveeraggarwal> And then it ran a display stop script
<alvin> Ah, great. I'll have to take a look at that logfile too. SDDM is using way to much CPU. After logging in...
<alvin> ranveeraggarwal: In that cas: graphics drivers, no? What driver do you use?
<alvin> ranveeraggarwal: I believe you'll find the reason for that in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ranveeraggarwal> alvin: Ah! I think I got it. I had changed the display driver when it had prompted me to. That might be the reason. How do I switch back to fglrx using the command line?
<alvin> sudo apt install fglrx I believe
<alvin> There used to be a jockey-text, but I don't know what replaced it.
<ranveeraggarwal> I do have them installed. I just need to enable them. Online solutions use jockey-text. Couldn't find it
<Finetundra> how would one reinstall libvncserver?
<BluesKaj> think jockey is no more
<alvin> No, it has been replaced, but I don't know by what
<alvin> Well, there still is some graphical choose-your-driver thing.
<ranveeraggarwal> alvin: Yeah there is. Just can't access it :/
<alvin> Hmm, it's called by 'kcmshell5 kcm_driver_manager'. Doesn't work without the proper driver ;-)
<BluesKaj> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<alvin> ok, long shot. dpkg-reconfigure fglrx?
<alvin> FreeNX? Is that project still alive?
<alvin> Their homepage is offline: http://freenx.berlios.de/
<ranveeraggarwal> alvin: the command works. Didn't help though
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<alvin> ranveeraggarwal: Found it: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: It detects two compatible controllers
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Can you pastebin the output please?
<lordievader> !paste | ranveeraggarwal
<ubottu> ranveeraggarwal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ranveeraggarwal> alvin: yes that works. How do I proceed?
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: I'm using a mobile device because my laptop doesn't have any GUI. Can I send over an imgur link instead?
<alvin> Apparently, you use apt to install the driver. That command only lists the possibilities, although the usage hints at an autoinstall option.
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Try pastebinit instead ;)
<ranveeraggarwal> alvin: alright. I'll try updating the given drivers.
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: I don't have it installed :/ and apt-get wouldn't work as I'm not connected to the internet
<lordievader> Heh, I guess pasting a photo is an alternative ;)
<alvin> If you haven't erased the package and it was previously installed, you can apt-get reinstall
 * alvin will now try to install ownCloud on a sparc64 server
<genii> Hehe, sparc
<alvin> The machine noisy, power-hungry and a bit old too. But simply beautiful
<alvin> a 10-year old eight-core UltraSPARC T1 with 8GB memory. Should be good enough for a few users.
<genii> alvin: Did you manage to gen some *buntu port on it? There is a port for Sparc
<alvin> Is there? I knew there was, but this is a special architecture. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Fire_T2000
<alvin> Edgy Eft ran on that machine. But Vivid?
<alvin> Nope. Gone: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2010-August/000441.html
<Xenoth> alvin: Earlier, I had the trouble with the mouse. I can fix it with xinput, but that seems temporary/not persistent. Is there a way to save the configuration?
<alvin> Never used it. I thought your problam would be related to global hotkeys.
<alvin> You can run xinput scripts at KDE startup, but in plasma5 that feature is currently broken.
<Xenoth> Hmm, I already have an xset command in there. I'll just add one for xinput. Any ideas on how to keep the mouse awake?
<alvin> Without teaching a monkey to wiggle it?
<alvin> Depends on the mouse. It took me a year to find out that I didn't have to reconnect my bluetooth mouse every time it went to sleep by giving the code 0000 when pairing
<Xenoth> Well, I haven't rebooted since I've plugged this mouse in. Perhaps there's a UDev rule or something.
<jmadero> how do I get my gtk theme to apply to gtk software in Kubuntu?
<ranveeraggarwal> alvin, lordievader: Just got it to work. I used an old Ethernet cable, re-installed fglrx and used the command you (alvin) mentioned earlier. Worked like a charm :) Thanks!
<natacus> Hi, Tried downloading the 1504 iso and installing it to mem stick via pendrivelinux program - keeps tellming found two errors on the disk when i run check disk for defects - is ths normal ?
<sithlord48> natacus:  no that is not normal
<sithlord48> have you used the usb start up creator program that comes with ubuntu/linux?
<natacus> sithlord48: i dont have a linux machine atm
<sithlord48> natacus: your doing this ? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sithlord48> in that case idk if errors are to be expected or not.. what errors do you get ?
<sithlord48> natacus:  you can also try Unetbootin for windows . i have used this from linux before and it has always worked well for me  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<noaXess> hey all..
<noaXess> someone already upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 successfully w/o big problems?
<sithlord48> i upgraded several machines from 14.04 to 10.14 to 15.04 no issues.. one had slugish plasma (intel video)
<noaXess> :sithlord48 what type of machines? also notebooks?
<sithlord48> noaXess:  i have desktops and laptops. my netbook i did a fresh install on because it always just get wiped its a testing machine
<sithlord48> amd / amd gpu and intel/ intel gpu
<noaXess> sithlord48: okey.. thanks.. have a asus laptop with intel and nvidia grafics
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Good to hear :)
<sithlord48> noaXess: i have heard there might be issues with some nvidia cards and plasma 5 . you might want to try a live disc first.
<noaXess> sithlord48: right.. have also a second hd.. maybe i clone first my primary and then test the update
<noaXess> sithlord48: right.. have also a second hd.. maybe i clone first my primary and then test the upgrade
<sithlord48> not a bad idea
<noaXess> ups.. sorry... wanted post twice
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: Plasma 5 is really beautiful. It would have been a shame if there were no GUI :D
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: I like my tmux just fine ;)
 * lordievader is a terminal nut
 * sithlord48 says most sith perfer the terminal 
<ranveeraggarwal> :D
<jmadero> anyone know how to enable GTK support within KDE - I have 5 DE's installed, in 4 of them my GTK software look the same, in KDE it looks different
<sithlord48> its already enabled. you can set the theme in system settings
<jmadero> sithlord48: so I thought so also ;) in settings though it is set
<jmadero> and it's not showing right
<jmadero> I use a dark theme - yet my GTK software (like LibreOffice0 is showing light
<jmadero> in Enlightenment, Gnome, Cinnamon and Unity it shows right
<sithlord48> gtk apps should match your kde color theme . might not be 100 working on plasma 5
<jmadero> sithlord48: the weird thing is I thought it was working last week, then I did a clean install and it broke again :)
<sithlord48> not sure the only gtk app i use is firefox and trans gui neither of them honor the color scheme here on plasma 5. was good with kde4
<jmadero> sithlord48: fair enough - so I guess in the alternative, can I get a dark theme that will apply to things like pidgin and LibreOffice
 * jmadero can't stand light themes
<sithlord48> myabe with gnome config ? or what ever gtk settings you would normally use ? that theme has to come from somewhere right
<jmadero> I usually use gnome-tweak-tool
<sithlord48> and im guessing if its correct in the other DEs... then its already be set
<jmadero> yeah
<jmadero> okay well not a big deal - I only use KDE about 5% of the time, so light theme is fine
<jmadero> sithlord48: thanks
<mkanyicy> Hi guys
<jmadero> hi mkanyicy
<mkanyicy> Im on kubuntu and my system shows that I have 1 cpu on htop but i dual boot with linux mint and htop shows 2 cpu's
<mkanyicy> is this known?
<Naphatul> can i change it from kmix so when i change application volume, it doesn't touch the global volume level?
<Naphatul> i know this is a PA option just wondering if i should dig into it
<Etriaph> Anyone else having an issue with Update Notifier remaining in the notifications tray suggesting there are updates, after the update completes?
<Etriaph> 15.04 w/5.3
<noaXess> tring to boot 15.10 live on my laptop asus laptop n76vz (http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/N76VZ/) and i get this: http://i.imgur.com/QlytVLL.jpg.. any hint or any bios change i have to mae for 15.10?
<soee> noaXess: there is not 15.10
<noaXess> sorry.. 15.04 ;)
<genii> !wily | soee
<ubottu> soee: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<acz32> does anyone know if there's a window setting where i can set certain applications to always open with focus, even if i'm on a different workspace than the newly opened application?
<nathan_> salut
<minniux> any luck creating an encrypted root partition through kubuntu installer? once I choose "physical disk for encryption" it doesn't proceed with formatting or passphrase options..so there's no way to set the '/' mount point and proceed with the installation
<minniux> and that was from the latest kubuntu 15.04's livecd
<minniux> any ideas?
<kibou> @acz32 you can define window settings for specific windownames or programs. just right click the title-bar and pick the option
<hyper_ch> minniux: use the mini install cd
<kibou> @minniux i installed mine yesterday with encrypted LVM without any hassle
<hyper_ch> kibou: if you don't customize it to your needs....
<hyper_ch> otherwise use the mini install cd
<minniux> @kibou I was using the manual partitioning, not the guided install
<kibou> yeah :/ never used that in kubuntu. sorry
<minniux> @hyper_ch it worth a try, although I didn't really want to download everything during install time
<hyper_ch> it works... that's how I got my encrypted raid1
<minniux> @hyper_ch seems i got no other options..will use it, thanks for the suggestion :)
<kibou> you could drop to the cli and set it up manualy..
<minniux> @kibou will try that if couldn't do it with the net install..thanks for helping :)
<kibou> @minniux word. :)
<Fleck> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67535-File-dialogs-aren-t-working-quot-URL-cannot-be-listed-trash-quot <<<< same problem here, help! Can't reinstall, need solution! :D
#kubuntu 2015-05-05
<gunndawg> how come every time I open update manager and do More > Advanced > Configure Software Sources all it does it proceede to "check for updates" wont open the window to configure sources
<GunnDawg> is there a way to make windows transparent? similar to the way you can make the konsole transparent?
<GunnDawg> using 14.04 btw
<est31> hi there, plasma-desktop aquiring too much system resources, any ideas to help?
<est31>  http://pasteboard.co/7Qkql9j.png
<hrothmund> idk @est31, but those are some serious periodic components. haha
<hrothmund> running any games/ video?
<est31> nope
<est31> the issue is it stays that way hrothmund until I log out and back in again
<est31> when I "freshly" log in, everything is fine again
<hrothmund> does kwin --replace &
<hrothmund> hve the same effect
<est31> nope kwin --replace & didn't resolve
<hrothmund> hmm
<hrothmund> only thought i have is graphics card drivers, try both proprietary and open-source if availiable
<est31> :/
<est31> two additional things: during plasma desktop being 100% CPU, the taskbar becomes unresponsive
<est31> 2. when I maximize/minimize a window very often, it provocates more spikes
<hrothmund> any widgets you recently installed  on the taskbar?
<est31> no
<est31> no reall custom widgets at all
<hrothmund> that makes sense, both of those things are managed by KDE, which is what plasma-desktop is (part of)
<est31> clock "show desktop" a launcher for konsole...
<est31> alt tab still works though
<hrothmund> what graphics card do you have?
<est31> Radeon HD 4250
<est31> driver=radeon
<hrothmund> im not really an expert, but from what i can see, these bugs are not uncommon with KDE... i know thats not really helpful.. haha
<est31> :/ thanks though
<hrothmund> sure, ill let yo know if i come across a solution
<hrothmund> it could be that the driver isnt letting your GPU draw anything, putting all the load on your CPU, you could try the open-source replacement (install instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver) or if thats the driver you are using, then just go inrto additional drivers and activate the proprietary version
<est31> I'll give that a try...
<est31> any way to get plasma-desktop do more logging?
<Etriaph> oops, plasma got blowed up
<hyper_ch> Etriaph: ?
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: Oh, it was my fault, I had to kill the session.
<GunnDawg> is there a way to make windows transparent? similar to the way you can make the konsole transparent? (I'm using 14.04)
<Etriaph> GunnDawg: You can set title bar actions that can make them translucent, I have mine set for scrollwheel on titlebar.
<Etriaph> GunnDawg: System Settings -> Window Behavior: Titlebar Actions
<Etriaph> Change Wheel Event to Opacity
<GunnDawg> I'll take a look. thanks
<hrothmund> okay has anyone had this issue: after about 30 mins- hour of use, my lappy stops being able to see any wireless networks...relogging seems to fix...for another 30 mins. my wireless card is a Broadcom if that helps.
<hyper_ch> hrothmund: file a bug report
<hrothmund> yeah, will do, the only people who seem to talk about this specific issue are arch users and they speak a whole other langueage. haha
<Fleck> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67535-File-dialogs-aren-t-working-quot-URL-cannot-be-listed-trash-quot <<<< same problem here, help! Can't reinstall, need solution! :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Fleck> morning!
<luca__> Hello! Anyone who noticed kubuntu 15.04 is confusing headphones with speakers?
<tongchia> ...
<arunce> hello, anyone here did the last backport updates? Any problems with the system tray and telepathy?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mflow> Has anyone here used a laptop with two monitors? I'm interested in the setup needed to make that work. Currently only one monitor works, if I try to add the 2nd it says 'MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than 2 active display devices'
<lordievader> mflow: What is the output of xrandr?
<mflow> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/pssszyjku/phn5vw/raw
<lordievader> mflow:  You want a triple screen setup?
<mflow> lordievader: yes, 1) VGA monitor 2) Laptop 3) HDMI monitor
<lordievader> Right, I got a similar setup.
<lordievader> What happens when you enable two monitors?
<Avihay_work> mflow, last post might interest you : http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/hardware-peripherals/194281-looking-triple-monitor-solution-vga-hdmi-stock-laptop-screen.html
<mflow> lordievader: the error above is raised by Nvidia X Server Settings
<mflow> lordievader: What did you do to make it work? Custom xorg.conf?
<lordievader> Yes and no. I use the opensource radeon driver. Kscreen works fine with it.
<lordievader> I do have an xorg.conf simply to make lightdm more pleasing.
<mflow> lordievader: In my case it turns off one of the monitors and gives that error
<mflow> but I'm using the Nvidia driver
<mflow> Maybe the problem is with it
<lordievader> mflow: Do you configure them through the nvidia x config or through kscreen?
<mflow> Avihay_work: thanks, I'll have a look
<mflow> lordievader: I've tried both ways; I'll give it a shot again, with a clean config
<mflow> Avihay_work: yeah, that's probably it, my card/laptop is from 2008
<mflow> but I'm gonna try everything I can before settling on the fact that the Nvidia card doesn't support more than 2 monitors, as the xrandr says  it support a max resolution of maximum 8192 x 8192 and my current resolution is 3840 x 1200
<mflow> maybe with the aid of some kind of hardware device also
<lordievader> mflow: With the closed source driver my setup didn't support the full resolution either. Though the max resolution was more than enough...
<MoonUnit`> remembered this old story, nvidia should work with up to 3 monitors even though it can handle more.
<MoonUnit`> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-linux-basemosaic-ubuntu-parity,24519.html
<luca__> Hello! Anyone who noticed kubuntu 15.04 is confusing headphones with speakers?
<mflow> MoonUnit`: interesting
<mflow> MoonUnit`: but the "Support for up to four separate displays -- three of them in 3D -- off a single card for a massive 3D gaming experience " was a marketing feature for Kepler GPU Architecture when they sold the GPUs back in 2012, as per https://web.archive.org/web/20140906201224/http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/News/NVIDIA-Launches-First-GeForce-GPUs-Based-on-Next-Generation-Kepler-Architecture-79b.aspx
<mflow> luca__: In what sense is K15.04 confusing headphones with speakers? Do you mean inside the KDE Mixer? Or you don't have sound when you start your machine with your headphones unplugged?
<luca__> mflow: yes, in kmix it seems I get sound on the speakers only when I set headphones. And when I set speakers... I don't get audio on the headphones anyway...
<luca__> mflow: no wait, sorry, by setting headphones I get audio on both.
<mflow> luca__: haven't experienced that myself, will check it out as soon as I upgrade the machine I'm currently on to Kubuntu 15.04, which will be later today
<natacus> I am after using the live usb creaor ing in kubuntu 14.04 to make a stick for installing 15.04 when i try to boot from it it says something like "cmb r034 error cannt boot, boot: >.." well someting like that :)
<Fleck> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67535-File-dialogs-aren-t-working-quot-URL-cannot-be-listed-trash-quot <<<< same problem here, help! Can't reinstall, need solution! :D
<natacus> I am after using the live usb creaor ing in kubuntu 14.04 to make a stick for installing 15.04 when i try to boot from it it says something like "cmb r034 error cannt boot, boot: >.." well someting like that :)
<Deetster> i know this is a pretty simple thing, but i can not for the life of me remember how to exicute a java application from a .jar file :/
<mflow> Deetster: java -jar filename.jar
<Deetster> thanks
<mflow> Deetster: in the simplest case, the jar might need additional things in the JVM classpath to be able to run or you might need to pass it some additional command line arguments
<Deetster> mflow: is it possible to create a shortcut to it?
<mflow> Deetster: yes, but it only makes sense if the Java app has a GUI; you can try defining a shortcut as: java -jar /absolute/path/to/the/jar/filename.jar
<Deetster> it does have a gui, tightvnc java viewer
<Deetster> and thanks for the help
<z4sk4> hi all
<z4sk4> i am trying install plasma 5.2 on kubuntu 14.04 but is imposible for me
<z4sk4> the bsckports that i try install for that dont response...
<z4sk4> i must have 15.04? because on 15.05 drivers of wifi dosnt work
<lordievader> z4sk4: Plasma5 on Trusty ain't supported.
<lordievader> z4sk4: What wifi chip do you have?
<z4sk4> thanks lordievader, so what happend then with drivers for wifi on kubuntu 15.04? we must whait? beccause on 14.04 i dont need install backports (compact-wirelles)
<z4sk4> lordievader: RTL
<z4sk4> there are some package on 15.04 for all wifis? because i work in auditoria and i will like use kubuntu 15.04
<hateball> It's entirely possible you're using modules that were removed from staging in later kernels
<hateball> realtek arent exactly known for making things that deserve to end up in any sort of stable kernel
<MoonUnit`> please please please kscreen, if a game breaks my multiscreen settings don't save them without asking me if that's ok.
<wolftune> My 14.04.2 system had been recognizing my power management settings at some point in the past, but now it doesn't. It gets to a certain power and doesn't suspend when expected or change screen brightness or anything…
<wolftune> help?
<z4sk4> hateball: isnt some package for install all wifis in kubuntu 15.04? because on 14.04 i dont need install nothing (except backports for some inyects of chipsets)
<lordievader> z4sk4: Depends on the chipset.
<hateball> z4sk4: It's either in the kernel directly, or in the package for restricted modules. The GUI driver installer should show you
<hateball> But as I said, it may have been removed and you need backports for a version that works
<hateball> z4sk4: What's the exact chipset you're using?
<lordievader> lspci |grep Networking
<z4sk4> hateball: its the realtek of alfa networking (i dont know sure now)
<z4sk4> but the problem on kubuntu 15.04 its that when i install backports for monitoring i must stop network-manager
<z4sk4> and on 14.04 didnt happent, so i lise the ether net conexión for monitoring wirelles :S
<z4sk4> lose*
<z4sk4> and i think its because i havent got the normal driver... maybe its other think
<z4sk4> but the realtek its very old, yeah
<lordievader> Ah, it could be that support is dropped.
<z4sk4> lordievader: mmmm ok... but the problem for stop network-manager to monitoring? i dont wanna install wicd...
<lordievader> What? I do not understand the question.
<hateball> z4sk4: If you run "lspci|grep -i network" what does it return ?
<z4sk4> lordievader: my real problem on kubuntu 15.04 its that i must stop network.manager demon to monitoring (with mon0)... and on 14.04 i dont need do that
<z4sk4> hateball:  i going to install again 15.04 in the other machine and i will tell you
<lordievader> Mon0? That is not an interface that is enabled by default.
<z4sk4> lordievader: yeah, i run airmon-ng to "activate" the monitoring interface, but this interface dosnt work if i dont stop network-manager, that its the strain problem
<z4sk4> strange* sorry for my bad english
<lordievader> z4sk4: Set network manger to not manage that interface.
<z4sk4> lordievader: ok, give me 15 or 20 min to install again 15.04 in the other machine
<lordievader> z4sk4: http://stackoverflow.com/a/15180077
<z4sk4> lordievader: that link its very interesting! i will try it... but maybe i wanna use wirelles for conenct and other times to monitoring... i will see all the options to try fix it, thanks
<qua-non> hey guys
<lordievader> o/
<qua-non> videos play at double speed and have no sound kubuntun 14.05
<qua-non> tried rm -r ~/.config/pulse; pulseaudio -k didn't help
<lordievader> qua-non: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio'?
<lordievader> !paste | qua-non
<ubottu> qua-non: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qua-non> http://paste.opensuse.org/34133769
<qua-non> lordievader, ^
<lordievader> qua-non: Do things play at normal speed when you use aplay (can only play wav files)
<qua-non> downloading a wav sample to check
<qua-non> got no audio with aplay either
<lordievader> No audio at all?
<qua-non> yup
<qua-non> I am in virtualbox
<qua-non> audio plays outside
<lordievader> qua-non: Ah.
<qua-non> everything was working this morning before todays update
<lordievader> qua-non: Is Kubuntu the host or the guest?
<qua-non> kubuntu guest on osx host
<lordievader> Hmm, I have no experience with OSX hosts. Check the virtualbox audio settings and in the guest alsamixer.
<qua-non> I see there are updates , lemme install and reboot to see if it heps
<qua-non> lordievader, everything is the same from host settings, where it was working in the morning but isn't now, I am double checking settings to be sure though
<qua-non> lordievader, updating and rebooting didn't help
<lordievader> qua-non: Could you give me the update history of today?
<qua-non> dunno how?
<qua-non> does apt-get have a command for this?
<lordievader> qua-non: See /var/log/apt/history.log
<qua-non> ok, one moment
<qua-non> http://paste.opensuse.org/84402911
<genii> Better yet, pastebin the entire file
<genii> Hm
<lordievader> qua-non: Was it broken before you installed pavucontrol?
<qua-non> yes
<lordievader> Hmm, in the update before that ther is nothing that has to do with audio.
<qua-non> I have the same issue with upstart or systemd choosen at startup, just fyi
<goodtime> anyone ever try bluefish editor here befor?
<goodtime> trying to build my first website
<ejay> goodtime: why bluefish? komodo is great with less messy UI or atom (I'm using this right now) for minimum UI and maximum possibilities.
<lordievader> Kdevelop :D
<kibou> Kate
<arunce> emacs
<qua-non> obligatory vim
<ejay> windows notepad
<goodtime> well like i said it is my first time doing this
<lordievader> Kdevelop was actually serious, it has a rather nice php plugin.
<goodtime> so i saw bluefish
<goodtime> idk
<goodtime> ty lordievader
<goodtime> ill install it
<ejay> goodtime: you dont want to start with kdevelop :P
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> why would that be?
<ejay> goodtime: try komodo ide. its free.
<ejay> goodtime: sorry, komodo edit
<goodtime> oic you think because it is my first time .........
<goodtime> ill try all of them
<goodtime> i need to do this
<goodtime> its for my boss
<ejay> goodtime: yeah, sure. good idea
<goodtime> we need more work
<goodtime> so im givin it a shot
<goodtime> yeah i went back to work
<goodtime> no more free ride for this kid
<ejay> goodtime: tbh, you can make any website in any text editor with syntax highlighting
<goodtime> ok
<qua-non> lordievader, fyi issue solved by removing sound adapter ->boot, shutdown-> add adapter-> boot
<lordievader> qua-non: Pff, strange stuff.
<64MACRWVX> Hello
<Fleck> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67535-File-dialogs-aren-t-working-quot-URL-cannot-be-listed-trash-quot <<<< same problem here, help! Can't reinstall, need solution! :D
<64MACRWVX> after upgrade on kubuntu 15.04 my dual monitor stops working
<64MACRWVX> only after turn off cable my laptop works correctly on new kubuntu
<64MACRWVX> and only laptop monitor works
<64MACRWVX> if both enabled i see very weird splashes an regions are located incorrectly
<64MACRWVX> i use fglrx proprietary driver
<64MACRWVX> what the first i need to do/
<64MACRWVX> ?
<mflow> 64MACRWVX: Did you overwrite the /etc/X11/xorg.conf config  at upgrade time ?
<mflow> 64MACRWVX: maybe you need to setup the dual monitor setup again using the AMD graphics tool/thingy
<64MACRWVX> mannually no
<mflow> check the /etc/X11 directory
<mflow> maybe it overwrote the xorg.conf file BUT it did a backup
<64MACRWVX> i found amd driver working correctly on one monitor
<64MACRWVX> ok, tnx
<mflow> you can just copy the backup over the xorg.conf file and it should work
<64MACRWVX> xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-201505051909
<64MACRWVX> i think this one
<64MACRWVX> ?
<mflow> could be, check its contents
<mflow> and compare with the existing xorg.conf
<mflow> It should have 2 Monitor sections in it
<est31> Hi there having issues with plasma-desktop http://pasteboard.co/7Qkql9j.png
<est31> any ideas?
<Fleck> had something similar when using pulseaudio
<EvilRoey> o/ BluesKaj
<EvilRoey> valorie:  hey!!
<EvilRoey> valorie:  *hug*, first and foremost;
<EvilRoey> valorie:  second, you mentioned that settings from ~/.kde/share/config have migrated to ~/.config and ~/.local.  So I tried getting out of X, copying the files to ~/.config and restarting X, only to find that the configurations didn't take hold...
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  any ideas?
<EvilRoey> (this is after moving from Plasma 4 -> Plama 5.3)
<ik_> helo
<EvilRoey> o.
<EvilRoey> * o/
<ik_> i have a problem with knotes
<mflow> ik_: that is?
<natacus> anyone been using the chat client in kubutu 15.04?
<MoonUnit`> i tried it but went back to pidgin
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<MoonUnit`> so far since this mornings kf5 updates plasmashell has kept to low cpu.
<hyper_ch> you give your cpus some time off? oO
<Fleck> ;p
<LucasHC> Is there a specific language in use? I'm sorry for this question, but this is my first use of IRC.
<keithzg_> In this channel, English.
<LucasHC> Thank you
<keithzg_> No problem.
<bprompt> !en | LucasHC
<ubottu> LucasHC: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<muh2000> hi all
<muh2000> i am running 15.04 and have an issue with dual monitor setup. when the 2nd one is switched off, my desktop can be moved towards the direction of the 2nd one.  - how to make the 1st stick where it is and omit the other part ?!?
<Etriaph> muh2000: Either the monitor is attached or it's not.
<Etriaph> Switching it off doesn't make that part of the desktop appear as long as it's still connected to the PC.
<Etriaph> s/appear/disappear
<muh2000> Etriaph: the 2nd monitor is attached but switched off. only used for HDMI sound (is actually a amplifier....)
<muh2000> Etriaph: yeah but the desktop moving part is new....
<Etriaph> muh2000: If you have two monitors attached to the PC, and you turn one off, you still have that *entire* desktop space.  Turning off the 2nd monitor will not change your desktop dimensions, you'd have to disconnect it each time.
<muh2000> Etriaph: i got it already but still i dont want the desktop slide to the space where the 2nd monitor is supposed to be.  14.10 didnt do that
<mflow> muh2000: disable the 2nd monitor in kscreen when its turned off
<p0lym0rf1c> hi all, does anyone know how to get the kde plasma widget list to refresh?
<p0lym0rf1c> I installed some new widgets through muon discover, but they aren't showing up in my widget list
<muh2000> mflow: when it is turned off, i cannot disable it.
<p0lym0rf1c> but do show up if I use "plasmapkg -la'
<spameris> p0lym0rf1c i have same problem :)
<spameris> so you are not alone
<p0lym0rf1c> spameris: that's good to know... I think :)
<Fleck> cha Andri
<spameris> Hi Fleck
<Fleck> well, I can't even install widgets :D
<Fleck> I have a problem with kio_file I guess, dunno whats wrong with it
<soee> p0lym0rf1c: maybe they are not compatible ? what kubuntu version are you running ?
<p0lym0rf1c> soee: 15.04
<soee> p0lym0rf1c: yeah they need to be ported to kf5 i think etc.
<p0lym0rf1c> do you know if there is anywhere I can check to see if that's the prob?
<p0lym0rf1c> would have expect it to throw a log message
<p0lym0rf1c> may go install some plasma debug stuff
<p0lym0rf1c> well, actually, would you expect plasoidviewer to fail if that were the case?
<soee> p0lym0rf1c: what widgets are we talking about ?
<p0lym0rf1c> I have tried, cwp, yahoo weather, and quickview
<MoonUnit`> need to install qml-module-qtquick-xmllistmodel to get yahoo weather to work.
<p0lym0rf1c> MoonUnit`: yep, already fixed that :)
<p0lym0rf1c> it wasn't actually yahoo weather that i installed, that was already there
<p0lym0rf1c> it was yawp
<acz32> how is the state of kubuntu on laptops with touchscreen? is unity still the best DE for those?
<shinka> I haven't been on KDE for a while, I just booted to a USB key with Kubuntu 15.04, and I'm not sure how to connect to my wifi network. There's the network editor, but where I can see the networks automatically detected by Kubuntu? (Ubuntu 15.04 automatically detected many wifi networks on the same laptop, so Kubuntu should also be able to see them).
<Roey> HI
<Roey> wakawaka
<Roey> :)
<id_> good evening
<Derreck> Howdy.
<danielle441> hey guys I was having a weird issue with kmail where it wouldnt use the gpg agent to ask for my password for an encrypted email and just kept saying "incorrect password". I made some minor changes to the gpg conf file then tried to kill -9 the agent. suddenly I got logged out and then I couldnt log back in again at all. just kept dumping me back at the login screen. im on a second account now, looks like I'm locked out of my regular one until I can
<danielle441> figure this out. Any idea whats gone wrong?
<id_> can any one here tell if using the instruntions in ubuntu site to create a live cd i can use a iso from kubuntu/zorinos or other ubuntu deriv
<danielle441> I mean the shell logins are still fine just somethings gone wrong with the agent I guess?
<danielle441> so this is what I did: I removed an old, invalid .gnupg/gpg-agent.conf (from an old, none linux computer), symlinked ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent-<mycomputer> to ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf, and added the line "pinentry-program /usr/bin/pinentry-gtk". and then I killed the agent. why would that log me out and stop me from logging back in again?
#kubuntu 2015-05-06
<uberdub> what gives devs?
<uberdub> updates every day??????
<uberdub> reboots evry other frickin day?
<uberdub> this is retarded
<uberdub> you guys really cant find a more efficient way to roll out updates?
<gunndawg> uberdub: can you find a more efficient way? Give me the link to the ISO of your OS. I'll load it up in a VM
<uberdub> yeah, I can
<gunndawg> How do you handle it in the OS that you created?
<uberdub> consolidate them into bigger releases instead of this little update every day crap
<uberdub> and what if the update breaks something?
<gunndawg> link me to the OS you designed. I'd be happy to try it
<uberdub> stfu
<uberdub> no one designed ubuntu
<uberdub> its a team effort
<gunndawg> you're correct, my bad. Send me a link to the OS you and your team created. I'd be happy to try it
<uberdub> seriously?
<uberdub> thats your response?
<uberdub> lulz
<uberdub> are you like 15?
<gunndawg> You're creating a scene and using lude and offensive language in a support channel for a free OS you decided to use. Not sure what you're expecting
<uberdub> ubuntu needs to be more efficient and careful with updates
<uberdub> Im tired of having to reboot my system every damn day
<uberdub> thats just retarded
<gunndawg> you can get help and suggest new or more intuitive ideas without using offensive language
<uberdub> I forgot you bible thumping ubuntu guys get your panties in a wad over "lude" language
<gunndawg> use the term "retarded" is pretty lude and will net you nothing in terms of help.
<uberdub> I just did
<uberdub> I dont need help
<uberdub> Ive been running linux since slack 8
<uberdub> I need ubuntu to handle updates better
<uberdub> not my job
<gunndawg> It's not anyone involved with ubuntus job to cater to you either. Especially with the attitude you bring on.
<uberdub> I guess I need to reinstall debian and stop messing with noobs
<uberdub> only ubuntu noobs would argue everyday, mass roll out updates are logical
<gunndawg> I havent seen an argument in ages
<uberdub> Luckily im not running servers atm
<gunndawg> Infact I've not seen someone quite as immature as you, in several of months
<uberdub> frickin daily reboots
<gunndawg> not in here anyways
<uberdub> I guess youre mad Im right
<uberdub> lulz
<gunndawg> on such a beautiful day, I'm actually quite content for the moment.
<uberdub> noob
<uberdub> unoobtu
<uberdub> lulz
<threedee> https://fedorahosted.org/fldigi/wiki/Documentation/HOWTO/Serial_Port_Setup <- followed the instructions here.. if I repeat them it says I'm already a member of dialout, but when I type groups dialout isn't listed and I do NOT have access to the port..  suggestions?
<muh2000> how can i use double-click instead of single click on desktop symbols etc...?
<valorie> muh2000: if you type alt+f2 and type click, you'll get to the mouse control module where you can set that
<muh2000> valorie: nope
<muh2000> but i found it under system settings.
<muh2000> weird.
<valorie> nope what?
<muh2000> dolphin was doubleclick desktop wasent
<valorie> yes, krunner just gives you the specific bit you need
<muh2000> before the upgrade it was both doubleclick
<valorie> are you running 15.04?
<muh2000> yes
<muh2000> i have another issue with dualmonitor.
<valorie> you are now running plasma 5, and there will be some new settings
<valorie> Dolphin, however, has not been ported yet
<muh2000> when i switch the 2nd monitor off, the desktop becomes expanded in a way that when i move the mouse towards where the 2nd monitor should be, the whole ddesktop moves in that direction cutting the picture off.....
<cjwelborn> threedee: did you logout and log back in?
<threedee> cjwelborn: yes
<threedee> that gives me an idea though
<threedee> ahh, no I didn't.. I just opened a new terminal window
<threedee> true login cycle does it
<threedee> Thank you
<cjwelborn> threedee: no problem, i've done that several times. :)
<muh2000> is there a way to deactivate password prompt from muon when upgrading software?
<valorie> hmmm, I guess you could make the password blank
<valorie> but seems terribly dangerous though
<muh2000> valorie: not an option
<muh2000> i see no point asking for passwords when upgrading - different storry for installing NEW software maybe.
<valorie> upgrading often does result in new software such as libraries, etc.
<muh2000> true
<muh2000> but no "hacker related tools" :)
<valorie> really, that is one of the things I hate about windows - stuff can be installed with no password required
<muh2000> lol i like not caring about what the fudge is new, when it is new it usually has to be installed due bug fixes etc...
<valorie> true
<valorie> but you need not do updates until you have time
<valorie> and I believe you can allow security updates in the background
<muh2000> ok
<muh2000> i like the desktop notification though
<valorie> me too
<muh2000> great now my folder thing wont display stuff.
<muh2000> after a reboot...
<muh2000> mounted folder displayer on desktop but not displaying content...
<muh2000> i see why. it does not keep settings. always falling back to whatever not working.
<muh2000> another dull app...
<valorie> have you run sudo when it wasn't needed since you installed?
<valorie> I keep seeing this popping up randomly
<valorie> it sounds like a permissions issue, since setting are saved in your $HOME
<muh2000> before the reboot there was no issue...
<valorie> hmmm
<muh2000> is there a way to restore the desktop post-its from 14.10?
<muh2000> or at least gather the text?
<valorie> do you recall what that was called?
<valorie> I've never used such a thing
<muh2000> the app hmmmm desktop notes or something like that
<valorie> could it have been kjots or knotes?
<valorie> I did apt-cache search notes
<valorie> and those two seem possibilities
<muh2000> valorie: knotes
<valorie> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=120831 might help
<muh2000> valorie: no help :(
<muh2000> the data seems to be gone :(
<valorie> muh2000: no backup?
<valorie> :(
<hyper_ch> there's still people that don't regularly make backups?
<muh2000> valorie: i made a backup before the upgrade... :) will be looking into it later this evening
<valorie> ah, that's good to hear
<muh2000> but i am not quite sure whether it was encrypted ^^
<valorie> unless your /home was encrypted, that's not the problem
<valorie> the problem is if it is in a database
<valorie> I don't know that it is, but I've lost data for that reason - backing up the wrong bits
<muh2000> i used encfs(for home) or how it was called... i could decrypt it
<valorie> ok, I'm glad you have a handle on it
<muh2000> :)
<valorie> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<gunndawg> valorie 0/. Good evening to ya. Or morning depending on your side of the world :)
<valorie> coming up on 11pm
<valorie> nice to see you, gunndawg
<lordievader> Good morning.
<M4he> Hey there. I'm using kubuntu 14.04 with the backports ppa. I encounter a reproducible bug (on several systems) that Ark isn't able to create ZIP files. It will always create TAR.GZ files if ZIP is selected, though they are named as ZIP which will confuse other systems (e.g Windows). This happens both on context menu ZIP command as well as on manual Ark 'compress to' dialog usage. Is this a known issue? Would the backports ppa's launchpad
<M4he> page the appropriate place for reporting this?
<ejay> guys, do you know a way to render and export whole page to png, jpg or whatever?
<M4he> ejay: do you mean webpage?
<ejay> M4he: yeah, yeah, webpage, my question wasn't too specific. I meant webpage.
<lordievader> ejay: There are plugins for that.
<M4he> If you are using Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/pagesaver/?src=ss for image, https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/print-pages-to-pdf/?src=ss for pdf
<ejay> M4he: kudos to you. This is what I need. Thank you.
<markus_> hi out there
<gunndawg> hello
<markus_> i have a problem with the installation kubuntu 15.04 on a toshiba laptop as a second OS
<gunndawg> what problems?
<alvin> M4he: I can't confirm that. On a fresh install, ark creates .zip files and file confirms that they are .zip files. I even tested by using unzip.
<markus_> as i want to install the installation seems allways to use the entire disk not only the free space
<M4he> alvin: are you using the backports? what does 'kded4 -version' say?
<gunndawg> markus_: did you set up a partition table for the install?
<alvin> M4he: Yes, I am. Also tested on an upgraded machine now
<markus_> no is this necessary ?
<alvin> M4he: Qt 4.8.6, KDE Development Platform 4.14.7 and KDE Daemon 4.14.7
<gunndawg> markus_: well if you want to decide where linux installs and how much space it takes up, then yeah
<markus_> what is the right way to install kubuntu as second OS ?
<hyper_ch> markus_: I guess since you want to install it as second OS and that it's a Toshiba computer that you already have windows installed. I assume that the windows partitions use the full harddisk
<alvin> not to mention the recovery partition
<markus_> no windows does not use the entire diskspace as i have created a new, empty partition on the dick
<M4he> alvin: are you on 14.04?
<markus_> oh ... disk
<alvin> M4he: 15.04
<alvin> M4he: I missed that you were on 14.04. Sorry
<M4he> alvin: I'm running 14.04 with the backports resulting in KDE 4.14.2
<markus_> it is empty an not formatted
<hyper_ch> can you take a pic and post it somehwere?
<alvin> Well. You might have run into a known bug (since it is fixed)
<M4he> alvin: seems so. So I'm stuck with the bug on trusty then?
<alvin> You also might want to stay on 14.04, since it is an LTS. But that's the trouble with LTS. You get security updates, but bugfixes?
<M4he> alvin: yea I vastly prefer LTS
<alvin> Upgrading might give you other bugs. That much is true. Plasma5 is nice, but has sharp edges.
<M4he> alvin: it does indeed, I tested it already. I'd prefer to stay on trusty until Plasma5 is ready for productive usage
<markus_> is it right that i have to create a partitions table before the installation ?
<hyper_ch> markus_: are you at the partitioning step? If so, take a picture and post it
<hyper_ch> or screenshot
<alvin> markus_: As far as I'm aware, the Kubuntu installer can shrink Windows partitions
<markus_> alvin: normally i think so too, but the installer shows all the existing partitions an the he says 'after installation' and shows all the disk as kubuntu
<markus_> hyper_ch: how can i do this ?
<alvin> Ouch. You might want to choose manual then.
<hyper_ch> take your phone, start the camera app, take a picture, upload it to some image hoste
<hyper_ch> r
<markus_> in manual it shows all the partitions but it is not possible to creat a new partitions table
<markus_> i think i will try it with kubuntu 14.04 an the do  an upgrade to 15.04
<markus_> then im online again with the results
<hyper_ch> the disk probably still has mbr formatting allowing only 4 primary partitions
<hyper_ch> still waiting for the pic
<markus_> i have only 3
<hyper_ch> take a pic or print the partition layout
<hyper_ch> I'm done guessing
<markus_> i am not at the partition step now because i break and shut down the computer
<markus_> if im on again i will show you a pic ... ok ?
<est31> hi there I wonder is there a way to keep widgets on a 15.04 update?
<est31> because I've done it on my laptop and they were lost, now I wonder whether they get lost on my desktop too
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<hyper_ch> hmmmm, is there a way to make a link in a kdialog dialog? so that you can click on it and it opens in the default browser?
<BluesKaj> hi hyper_ch
<z4sk4> hi all i try to compile aircrack, but i need the libnl3, i have install it and the dev too... but is like isnt installed... i am on kubuntu 15.04, on 14.04 i havent got this problem, what can i do?
<z4sk4> the strange think its that i compile it on 14.04 and in the make install on 15.04 still tell me thit that library when is on system...
<lordievader> z4sk4: Have you installed the libnl3 headers? (the dev package)
<z4sk4> lordievader: yeah ofcourse, and i see the routes and are the same of 14.04
<z4sk4> so strange
<lordievader> Can you pastebin the full error?
<lordievader> !paste | z4sk4
<ubottu> z4sk4: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<z4sk4> lordievader: fixed, i installed all variantes of libnl-*-dev and works... maybe the library need was a variant
<lordievader> Suppose so.
<z4sk4> need a variant
<z4sk4> thanks lordievader ua lways are here xD
<lordievader> z4sk4: My server is allways here ;)
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: you know about kdialog?
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, nope
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: but you're my KDE Hero....
<hyper_ch> it would be awesome if I could make kdialog show clickable urls
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, switch heroes because I don't even know what kdioalog is :-)
<z4sk4> oh! lordievader the problem from yesterday of nertowrk-manager with trying monitoring with aircrack, was a problem from aircrack on ubuntu 15.04, i am not the only one.. so maybe i must whait to the repo version o web version (have diferent error messages but always fix it when stop network-manager)...
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: you don't? awwww :(
<hyper_ch> well, adding html markup makes it show as link but it's not clickable
<lordievader> hyper_ch: ctrl+click?
<hyper_ch> when using the --passivepopup then the links are clickable...
<lordievader> hyper_ch: You can have a help link it seems: http://api.kde.org/4.1-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKDialog.html
<Carluchox> Hello
<Carluchox> Someone speaks spanish?
<lordievader> !es | Carluchox
<ubottu> Carluchox: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: not ctrl-clickable either. It displays as URL but that's it:   kdialog --msgbox 'Auf den Entscheid kann mit folgender URL direkt zugegriffen werden:<br><br><a href="'http://www.kde.org'">'KDE'</a>'
<hyper_ch> lordievader: this is clickable, but you can't right-click & copy the url:  kdialog --title "Urteils-URL" --passivepopup '<a href="'http://www.kde.org'">'KDE'</a>'
<lordievader> That second one goes to the notifications here.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: yes -->   --passivepopup
<hyper_ch> but you can click the url there
<hyper_ch> in the --msgbox you can't
<lordievader> Hmm, from where are you calling kdialogbox?
<hyper_ch> bash script
<lordievader> Right, as I figured. I have no idea how to do that.
<hyper_ch> open konsole
<hyper_ch> paste the code lines in there
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Getting the link clickable I mean ;)
<hyper_ch> awwwww
<hyper_ch> well, in the --passivepopup it's clickable but you can't right-click and copy the url into memory
<lordievader> Clicking it here, even with --passivepopup, does nothing.
<hyper_ch> my super awesome project has this beauty flaw
<hyper_ch> lordievader: weird.. that opens the url just fine in chromium forme
<Nerick> o.O  :) alguien que me pueda dar ayuda en idioma español.. pls
<soee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> !boot-repair
<BluesKaj> !info boot-repair
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in vivid
<finetundra> hey guys, what's the best way to increase battery life?
<davevanloo> turn of your laptop :), but in a serious note.. dim the backlight.. and use as little cpu/gpu heavy software really.. :)
<finetundra> davevanloo: that's all well and good, but are there ways to optimize power usage? I've already got the backlight at minimal and am using barely anything that has a high resource usage
<davevanloo> you could look into underclocking your CPU according to demand.., kinda like most android phones do.., although i wouldnt know of any good software to do that out the top of my head, im a desktop user myself
<finetundra> never considered that
<davevanloo> finetundra: its just an idea.., i do not know of the software exists though
<lordievader> I think the default schedular is ondemand. Anyways powertop is nice for seing power consumptions.
<davevanloo> finetundra: the software mentioned here, seems to be interesting for you aswel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285434/is-there-a-power-saving-application-similar-to-jupiter
<finetundra> alright, I'll have a look, thanks fellas
<rattking> laptop-mode-tools or tlp can help.. but beware not to mess with the ALPM settings as  thats been found to corrupt data on some disks
<lordievader> Laptop-mode-tools is nice :)
<hyper_ch> finetundra: turn off wifi and bluetooth
<hyper_ch> another bug reported... KCalc won't listen to input from numeric keypad
<hyper_ch> can anyone on 15.04 with Kubuntu Team Beta Backport PPA also try?
 * hyper_ch feels all alone :(
<dman87> Hello everyone! I have a quick question that I cannot find an answer to.
<dman87> Does anyone know where Plasma 5.2 stores its xrandr configuration information?
<finetundra> dman87: please just ask it
<dman87> in previous versions, it was under ~/.kde/share/krandrrc
<dman87> but, I cannot find this file in Plasma 5.2 on Kubuntu 15.04
<hyper_ch> probably in ~/.config/xxxxx
<dman87> I looked there as well but could not find it directly
<hyper_ch> all config files were moved there I think because of some conevntion thingy
<dman87> has the filename changed possibly??
<MoonUnit`> .local/share/kscreen
<hyper_ch> right... it's not a config.... somehow
<dman87> lol
<dman87> thank you so much!
<dman87> I had noticed that most of the config files moved to .config
<hyper_ch> dman87: can you test if kcalc works with your numeric keypad?
<dman87> sure, 1 sec
<dman87> kcalc works fine on my usb keyboard on a Lenovo T450s laptop
<dman87> I am able to use numbers and *, -, +, etc
<hyper_ch> with the numeric keys?
<hyper_ch> hmmm....
<dman87> yes
<hyper_ch> you use 5.2, right?
<dman87> that is correct
<hyper_ch> well, I have different keyboards at home and work and neither works on 5.3
<dman87> interesting, did it work correctly on 5.2?
<davevanloo> hyper_ch: did you test it with any other software? also did you make sure your num-lock is correct ( i know its derpy to ask.., but sometimes people do derp..)
<hyper_ch> never used 5.2
<hyper_ch> davevanloo: all other proggies (kontact, url bar in chromium, libre office, dolphin url bar etc) work fine
<dman87> I've been thinking about upgrading to 5.3, you're not convincing me, lol :-p
<hyper_ch> qtpass also....
<hyper_ch> but not kcalc
<hyper_ch> dman87: well, I have 16 open bug reports now :)
<davevanloo> allright.. it is strange indeed.., i suppose my last recomendation would be.. to check that you selected the right keyboard in settings ( or during install.. )
<dman87> Good, maybe they'll be fixed by the time I get around to testing it
<hyper_ch> right keyboard settings?
<hyper_ch> the most annoying bug that only I seem to have is that I can't resize Konsole anymore
<hyper_ch> if I do, it freezes
<hyper_ch> and not to forget the locale chaos
<dman87> yikes, I haven't used Konsole except to install yakuake
<davevanloo> yea.. basicly from azerty qwerty european north american.. theres al sorts of lay outs.., it freezing.. "could" lead to incorrect settings aswel..
<hyper_ch> ah, you're also one of those yakuake
<davevanloo> i preffer installing via konsole :P
<hyper_ch> davevanloo: I have swiss german layout
<dman87> ti's just too convenient when I need a terminal that way--to each his own lol
<hyper_ch> davevanloo: I open konsole...
<hyper_ch> resize it.... then when I'm quick enough I'm able to type 2-3 chars and then it freezes
<dman87> I do a lot of work where I'm in and out of the terminal. It's nice to easily hide it like with yakuake
<davevanloo> hyper_ch: i did not mean to ask you to open konsole.. it was as a response to yakuake
<dman87> thanks for the info about the xrandr config stuff guys/gals!
<hyper_ch> dman87: I have konsole always visible on a small part of my desktop
<dman87> hyper_ch: then, I would have to minimize my windows
<hyper_ch> and I have a little start up script that open multiple konsole tabs and makes several remote server connections
<hyper_ch> dman87: two screen are just not enough ;)
<dman87> that's handy
<hyper_ch> I need a 3rd 24" screen
<dman87> haha, I use 3 on my laptop... I want a 4th
<davevanloo> whahaha, true.., but i make deu hyper_ch! :P
<dman87> well, 1 internal and two external displays
<davevanloo> well i have 2 physical monitors..
<hyper_ch> well, I turn the laptop screen off
<hyper_ch> 12" isn't worth it
<dman87> it's handy to have. Most of the time it is either just email or a random web page
<dman87> the desktop at home is just two monitors
<davevanloo> jups.., or something your working at and some sort of refference information... or like right now.., a series running on one.. and the other one for chatting
<dman87> yeah true, I have irc open on my laptop monitor, lol
<davevanloo> haha, i "could" cast the irc chat to my 3rd monitor.. :P
<dman87> lol, good idea!
<dman87> well, I'm going to mess around with these xrandr settings to see if I can solve my issues. Thanks again! Have a good day/night all!
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/172117/
<dman87> nice script!
<dman87> bye all!
<davevanloo> o/
<hyper_ch> found that script somewhere nd modified it to my needs
<hyper_ch> nice to open multiple stuff directly with one click onto the desktop
<hyper_ch> so, let's go hunt some pirates....
<hyper_ch> bbml
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<Riddell> 25 mins to Plasma 5 demo! http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22517/plasma-5-demo/
<Riddell> Plasma 5 demo on now! http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22517/plasma-5-demo/
 * genii twitches
<valorie> IRC Channel: #ubuntu-uos-showandtell
<tedka> Hello, anyone has problems with debugger under Kubuntu?
<tedka> Debugging virtually impossible because every step over takes a minute or so
<tedka> I was experiencing this problem on Kubuntu 14.10, I have a feeling that it became even worse on Kubuntu 15.04
<qmania>  I have recently installed kubuntu 15.04 in my Hp laptop.I have selected sleep action when lid is closed.But when I open the lid,it is completely  stuck with only a still curson seen.Can anyone help me fix this?
<Etriaph> Oh, you asked here, excellent.  :D
<Etriaph> qmania: It may be a bug, have you checked if someone has reported this before?
<qmania> Etriaph: I will check it now and report it if not done
<Etriaph> Until then, don't suspend it.  :D
<Etriaph> If it's not logged I'll try to see what I can do for you by way of looking into it.
<MoonUnit`> is this the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1451482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451482 in linux (Ubuntu) "Laptop fails to suspend when lid already closed and AC removed" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Etriaph> Most likely SDDM doesn't like coming out of suspend
<BluesKaj> qmania, the best method i've found on 15.04 is sudo pm-suspend in the konsole
<valorie> kubuntu kickoff for wily starting now:
<valorie> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22508/kubuntu-kickoff/
<valorie> IRC Channel: #ubuntu-uos-core
<GunnDawg> How big (in GB) is a fresh Kubuntu 14.04 install?
<BluesKaj> GunnDawg, I believe it's around 5G after updates/upgrades
<GunnDawg> BluesKaj: Thank you sir
<BluesKaj> GunnDawg, just checked my 14.10 and it's grown from 5  to 7G since installation
<BluesKaj> on / that is , my /home dir is on a separate partition
<spameris> hi
<spameris>  when i trying to add for autostart appliaction as desktop file
<spameris> im getting error
<spameris> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<spameris> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'
<spameris> ubuntu 15.04
<spameris> updated from 14.04
<Riddell> davevanloo: contributors welcome in #kubuntu-devel :)
<Fleck> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67535-File-dialogs-aren-t-working-quot-URL-cannot-be-listed-trash-quot <<<< same problem here, help! Can't reinstall, need solution! :D
<GunnDawg> Trying to help a friend out. What's the best way to set up a Kubuntu 14.04 and Windows dual boot? I dont dual boot so I've not messed with it
<GunnDawg> I thought the installer had a "install alongside..." option but apparently not
<BluesKaj> GunnDawg, is windows already installed? I presume it is.
<GunnDawg> BluesKaj: yes
<genii> Might not see it due to EFI or such
<BluesKaj> GunnDawg, best to put gparted on a cd or usb and use that to partition the drive, p[robly have to shrink the windows partition then use the unallocated to create an ext4 linux partition for kubuntu
<GunnDawg> BluesKaj: yeah I'm starting to see that, thanks for the confirmation
<GunnDawg> BluesKaj: http://i.imgur.com/KYeZDB5.jpg
<GunnDawg> Will that top option automatically re size and install? Looks like it may
<BluesKaj> genii, what's the best approach for installing grub with ubiquity on uefi/gpt
<genii> Dunno :( No boxes I currently work with use EFI/UEFI
<BluesKaj> GunnDawg, hmm, 25G is bit small for the linux install unles it's just for experimentation
<GunnDawg> BluesKaj: yeah but you can slide those arrows (<- ->) to reisze it, which he did
<BluesKaj> GunnDawg, how old is thi pc , maybe uefi isn't an issue here since the HDD is only 120G
<GunnDawg> BluesKaj: It's not a NEWER system
<BluesKaj> or which windows OS ?
<GunnDawg> windows 8, but oldder hardware
<BluesKaj> if it's older than 2010 the install is really straightforward ..translate =easy :))
<BluesKaj> seems you have it well in hand, just set the size of the partition you wnat and proceed
<bprompt> hmmm    25gbs should be decent enough for a *nix,  linux install, say hmmm 12.04 , base install is just 3.5gbs, 14.04 I think runs around less than 5gbs
<GunnDawg> BluesKaj: aye. Time will tell. Seems fine at this point. Thanks again for the input
<GunnDawg> My friend is used to windows and having his programs installed on his external HDD. At this point its all on that 27GB partition. Can he configure his /home to be on that external HDD after install?
<GunnDawg> I figured that's something that should have been set up at the partition table but clearly, he didnt do that
<BluesKaj> GunnDawg , no, he has to set up a /home parition now
<BluesKaj> if he wants one
<GunnDawg> fair enough
<BluesKaj> putting home on a different drive can work , but it slows things down
<bprompt> GunnDawg:     though.... you could move /home location.... the external hdd will be slower than the internal one, and bear in mind that /home loads all configuration files and themes and fonts and other resources, you'd want that to load fast, so is better off in the internal hdd
<GunnDawg> BluesKaj: I explained that to him as well. He's being quite picky at the moment with this setup.
<BluesKaj> well then let him do it , and he'll learn that he should have them on the same drive soon enough :-)
<bprompt> GunnDawg:     he could just , when the install is done, transfer things over to /home, and whatever he'd like to keep in the external, put a symlink at /home for it, pointing to the external
<bprompt> GunnDawg:     but configuration files and themes and fonts and cached thumbnails and browser cached content and  cookies, you'd want that to load fast, thus is better of in the internal one
<BluesKaj> GunnDawg, make sure that he use the mountppoint for the 25G partiton beside windows as /
<GunnDawg> right
<GunnDawg> we're past that. Just trying to give him options for his /home mount point now
<bprompt> browsers uses /home  to store their cache and configuration files   usually at ~/.local/share   and ~/.config and/or ~/.cache,  slow cache access, will mean slow loading pages
<BluesKaj> the mountpoint on the outboard as /home
<BluesKaj> bprompt, he'll learn that soon enough , just let him get his feet wet first , then he'll realize he should have listened to us :)
<GunnDawg> I'm relaying all of this guys. Trying to convince him otherwise as well
<GunnDawg> but like you said, He'll learn
<GunnDawg> He's pulling the whole "You're a network engineer and I am a web developer / programmer, let me handle this from here"
<bprompt> If you shut your door to all errors truth will be shut out.   ~~ Rabindranath Tagore (1861-1941) ~~
<GunnDawg> so I cut him lose, but like you said, he'll larn
<bprompt> a webdev?   from what you described, doesn't look like at all
<BluesKaj> GunnDawg, maybe he's used to slow loading of apps and browsers and doesn't realize how fast linux can be
<GunnDawg> BluesKaj: haha well played sir, well played.
<Etriaph> Core i7 w/128Gb SSD system drive here
<Etriaph> 16GB of RAM; it's *fast*
<GunnDawg> BluesKaj: "I want a windows friendly enviroment, how can I slow this down some?"
<bprompt> eh?    not quite in webdev you got to be on you heels, standards are moving fast, maybe he meant "he used to do webdev in 1995", then I can see his rationale
<BluesKaj> hehe ..yeah :-)
 * Etriaph is a web developer, the job is learning more than typing, in most cases
<Etriaph> Eventually you have to write code, but knowledge of the vast, almost endless web ecosystem is how you survive and keep the food on the table.
 * BluesKaj is an experience home user ...that's all
<bprompt> hell... I have an sataIII ssd, and sometimes I think it can go faster
<BluesKaj> experienced even
<Etriaph> bprompt: My longest loading app from click to display is QtCreator at 1.5 seconds
<GunnDawg> Etriaph: as a network engineer I learned its more than plugging the blue cable into the osver sized phone jack. After I got past that, the job was ok ;)
<Etriaph> GunnDawg: You guys don't have it easy when it comes to network services though.
<Etriaph> If you're doing both the hardware and the software, making stuff work is like hacking apart a baby sometimes.
<GunnDawg> Etriaph: I typicall deal with enterprise sized exchange servers and cisco set ups
<bprompt> hmmm
<GunnDawg> typically*
<Etriaph> Ugh, Exchange
<Etriaph> Google Apps ftw! :D
<Etriaph> GunnDawg: So you work in primarily a Windows environment for services?
<GunnDawg> Etriaph: Some businesses have "requirements" and I am paid to provide those requirements. If they paid me to convice them another direction then that'd be different ;)
<GunnDawg> Etriaph: correct
<Etriaph> GunnDawg: I'm sorry.  :)
<GunnDawg> Etriaph: they pay me enough, I dont put up too much fuss.
<bprompt> <? $insert_wise_remark_here() ?>
<Etriaph> Ya, that's the way the cookies always crumbled for me too.  "You want to setup a JSON-RPC 2.0 service in Perl and CGI binaries for X?  Sure, step into my office."
<GunnDawg> hehe yep
<GunnDawg> I can do THIS for you for THIS much. However you want to make life hell for me, so its gonna cost you THIS much instead. I've had those sort of consoltation conversations as well
<bprompt> step into my office, nevermind those potato chips on the couch and the coffee spills on the keyboard
<GunnDawg> money talks and crap walks but no one rides the bus for free
<genii> Tsk tsk, never spill coffee
<bprompt> GunnDawg:    well... I think bugs would disagree with  you on that, say cockroaches and flies, those ride for free in a bus
<GunnDawg> bprompt: hehe true
<genii> Since there's not any support sessions happening, the offtopic chat is not a problem right now. But most of this talk could have taken place in #kubuntu-offtopic instead
<bprompt> IMO microsoft makes good products... nothing to triffle about
<GunnDawg> genii: I was just thinking that. my bad
<BluesKaj> nothing bad about it GunnDawg, it's just a small mistake :)
<faLUCE> hello. is there a way to record the streaming of this radio  http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3 ?
<Etriaph> faLUCE: That's a little unrelated.
<faLUCE> Etriaph: I know but I wonder if is there a way
<Etriaph> faLUCE: http://www.google.com/
<faLUCE> Etriaph: already googled. please don't be boring
<genii> faLUCE: Hm, seems they have some server-side player thing. So it can't just be played raw in for instance VLC, unfortunately
<genii> ( from which you could record it )
<faLUCE> genii: there should be a recording url
<faLUCE> genii: there should be a stream url
<genii> faLUCE: "listen live" goes to http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03w0fz4 but when you plug that into VLC it doesn't work
<genii> faLUCE: If you click on it there, it opens instead http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_three which also doesn't work
<faLUCE> genii: I know
 * genii looks at the source for a minute
<genii> faLUCE: Looks like the source url of the actual stream is obfuscated by the player, part of the stream url is a cookie which is not displayed and a timestamp. So not easy to decode into an actual url. Might be some way to split the audio off though using jackd or similar
<Etriaph> They use RTMP
<Etriaph> You'd have to consume the RTMP stream and transcode
<faLUCE> genii: no, I don't want to record audio with jack. I want to record data
<Etriaph> The reason why I wasn't willing to assist is it may not be what the BBC intends, ie. could be a security issue.
<genii> faLUCE: http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/tutorial_recording_computer_playback_on_linux.html may give you some ideas.
<faLUCE> genii: no, I don't  want to record compressed audio and then re-compress it
<genii> Well, good luck then :)
<GunnDawg> Could someone explain why my keyboard short cuts randomly quit working until a reboot? Ctrl+Shift T to open Terminal randomly quits working until I reboot
<GunnDawg> So new question. Randomly my keyboard short cuts quit working, but it also seems like Dolphin quit working also. Randomly
<GunnDawg> Any rhyme or reason for it
<genii> GunnDawg: Sounds ibus related, but I wouldn't know about debugging it, unfortunately
<GunnDawg> genii: Alright. I guess live with it until it starts doing it too often
<genii> GunnDawg: You on 15.04 or another?
<genii> !info ibus-qt5 vivid
<ubottu> Package ibus-qt5 does not exist in vivid
<genii> !info ibus-qt4 vivid
<ubottu> ibus-qt4 (source: ibus-qt): qt-immodule for ibus (QT4) (plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-2 (vivid), package size 30 kB, installed size 165 kB
<genii> Hm
<GunnDawg> genii: I'm on 14.04
<genii> GunnDawg: Maybe check if that package is installed
<GunnDawg> how can I do that?
<genii> apt-cache policy ibus-qt4
<GunnDawg> Installed: 1.3.2-2
<genii> GunnDawg: Yeah, nothing else immediately comes to mind, sorry
<GunnDawg> genii: no worries.
<genii> GunnDawg: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309193 suggests this behaviour may happen if you change keyboard layouts
<ubottu> KDE bug 309193 in shortcuts "Keyboard shortcuts doesn't work if non-english keyboard layout is set before english one" [Normal,Confirmed]
<GunnDawg> i've never changed keyboard layouts
<GunnDawg> What does the blue circle shown in the top left of the window do? http://i.imgur.com/KpiL4yv.png
<Chaser_> GunnDawg: Looks like it is used  to pin the window on all desktops I believe.
<GunnDawg> Chaser_: ty sir
<GunnDawg> Chaser_: by chance do you know if you can get rid of it?
<acz32> i'm having trouble renaming an image using metadata in digikam. i use the rename pattern [meta:Exif.Image.DateTimeOriginal].jpg and that part between brackets doesn't work. it just renamed to ".jpg"
<acz32> does anyone use this program?
#kubuntu 2015-05-07
<GunnDawg> how can you show hidden files in programs where you "BROWSE" for a directory? ALT + . doesnt work in those windows
<GunnDawg> like this: http://i.imgur.com/NYcjIKe.png
<GunnDawg> how can I show hidden files in that "Browse fo Folder" window
<cjwelborn> GunnDawg: It depends on the software. Usually it's right-click → show hidden files. But that only works if whoever built the dialog included it. KDE-dialogs do though.
<cjwelborn> GunnDawg: I mean, not everyone uses the KDE dialogs, and not everyone includes a 'show hidden files' feature.
<cjwelborn> This is why I like KDE, they go for consistency across applications. Otherwise, all the apps look different and have different options/shortcuts. Linux is very divided.
<DarthFrog> Good evening folks.
<DarthFrog> In 15.04, where is the Desktop folder?  It's not using my ~/Desktop from 14.10.
<Etriaph> ~/Desktop
<Etriaph> Oh, it may not be the same default..
<Etriaph> System Settings -> Locations -> Desktop path
<DarthFrog> If it were, it'd be showing me my 14.10 desktop.
<Etriaph> I don't remember changing mine and it defaulted to ~/Desktop for me
<DarthFrog> Thanks.  I have a look at it.
<DarthFrog> I'm having no luck finding Locations in System Settings. :-(
<DarthFrog> Search finds no Locations, no Desktop Path.
<GunnDawg> I've seen it before but for whatever reason I cant find it now. Where is the option to remove the up and down arrow at the bottom of a scroll bar so that it sjust a down arrow?
<GunnDawg> anyone?
<GunnDawg> found it, nvm
<yahyaa> hello
<yahyaa> my applications don't have root privileges, can anyone help me to configure this in kubuntu 15.04???
<GunnDawg> yahyaa: are you launching them with sudo?
<yahyaa> well no i just click the icon and it opens up
<yahyaa> like for instance i have php installed also but I like to use sublime text to edit my php files but it wont allow sublime text to save to the root folder, it say access denied!
<GunnDawg> you need to create the file and save the file using sudo
<yahyaa> I don't understand, if i create the file in sublime text how would i save it using sudo in the sublime text gui
<XKs> hello
<XKs> I just applied some updates yesterday on kubuntu (security updates) and I today I am unable to boot into gui. sddm seams to be running but blank screen. I can go to the terminal but I am not sure what to do.
<madeti> XKs: try removing the $HOME/.config folder but you will lose all your settings, like desktop configuration, apps configuration etc.
<madeti> so you may want to wait for somebody more experienced
<madeti> but that worked for me, I did have the same problem once
<XKs> .config will just loose how desktop looks correct?
<XKs> not applications installed and etc...
<XKs> what about shortcuts on desktop?
<phoenixz> With 15.04, yakuake, mysql console suddenly does no longer allow CTRL + arrow left or arrow right to jump over words.. This did work before.. I use this a lot to avoid wasting time with left left left left... So how can I fix this behaviour?
<Etriaph> yahyaa: #sublimetext
<madeti> XKs: you will lose app configs like, for kate settings but not kate itself
<XKs> looking for it :)
<GunnDawg> speaking of KATE. Why is the font size like 5 when I run KATE
<Etriaph> GunnDawg: Well, you can adjust that, but it's odd that it started out that small.
<GunnDawg> Which font setting would adjust KATES font size?
<Etriaph> Kate's settings
<Etriaph> Configure Kate -> Fonts & Colors I think
<GunnDawg> there we are, ok it wasnt 5 it was 9, but still too dang small
<XKs> nope still blank screen on boot up...
<madeti> XKs: removed .config folder with -Rf ?
<XKs> renaming won't work I guess? :)
<XKs> I renamed it to .configold
<XKs> black screen btw not even logon screen.
<madeti> XKs: renaming is fine, try removing(or renaming) .cache (in homr folder)
<XKs> no luck
<madeti> XKs: not even login screen?
<XKs> nope
<XKs> when I reboot from terminal it shows starting 219 message (tried systemctl enable sddm.service -f) instruction with no luck.
<madeti> XKs: try this- restore the config folder (.configold)
<madeti> hope u have it :)
<XKs> I do :)
<XKs> ok
<madeti> so?
<XKs> trying
<GunnDawg> how does one turn on HTML or CSS syntax hilighting? I selected HTML via Tools > Hilighting >  Markup but it doesnt seem to work
<GunnDawg> in KATE
<XKs> nothing
<madeti> XKs: weird, that worked for me, maybe someone from #plasma can help
<hyper_ch> GunnDawg: save the file as .html or .css
<GunnDawg> hyper_ch: I've done that
<GunnDawg> hyper_ch: it may be working. works with CSS. I guess HTML doesnt have much in the way of syntax colors
<hyper_ch> GunnDawg: http://images.sjau.ch/img/ef009be6.png
<GunnDawg> hyper_ch: I dont see PHP on the list though. Does KATE not support PHP hilighting?
<XKs> fixed it... darn it! should have tried reinstalling drivers under root in command line... weird that security updates would cause issues there...
<XKs> actually not that weird :)
<GunnDawg> hyper_ch: so it does have PHP hilighting then?
<XKs> Thanks for your time though madeti. Greatly appreciated!
<hyper_ch> it makes it automagically for me
<hyper_ch> I just oepened a php file
<hyper_ch> also notice that nice code-mapping bar ;)
<GunnDawg> hyper_ch: yeah I'm not getting PHP hilighting. in the bottom left where yours says HTML (php) mine just says UTF-8
<madeti> XKs: you're welcome, I do hope I didnt aggravate the problem :P
<hyper_ch> I just opened a .php file
<XKs> nope :)
<madeti> hey you fixed it, nice :)
<XKs> not at all. :)  Thanks again! Have a good day/night!
<GunnDawg> hyper_ch: odd. I cannot get the PHP (HTML) to show up in the bottom right with proper PHP hilighting, just says UTF-8
<hyper_ch> GunnDawg: what if you select there .php?
<GunnDawg> hyper_ch: under hilighting?
<hyper_ch> no, bottem right
<hyper_ch> where it says php
<GunnDawg> I only see the name of the file and UTF-8
<GunnDawg> filename.php UTF-8 is all that is there
<hyper_ch> then you're doing it wrong :)
<GunnDawg> hyper_ch: http://i.imgur.com/uIXVtB6.png
<hyper_ch> make a new file, save it as .php and then see
<GunnDawg> hyper_ch: done that
<hyper_ch> and there'splenty of highlighting
<hyper_ch> so no idea what you mean
<GunnDawg> thats not proper PHP syntax hilighting
<GunnDawg> I dont believe
<hyper_ch> now I'm curious what proper php syntax highlighting is for you
<GunnDawg> thats a bit diverted from the issue at hand. Is all hilighting the same?
<hyper_ch> no idea what you mean by is all highlighting the same
<GunnDawg> hmm, not sure how to better word it
<GunnDawg> I thought it was pretty clear
<GunnDawg> why do they have options to select the different language types for hilighting?
<hyper_ch> test them out
<GunnDawg> hyper_ch: oh christ I appologize. I had a huge brain fart the past 5mins
<GunnDawg> youre right and things are working as they should, sorry
<phoenixz> With 15.04, yakuake, mysql console suddenly does no longer allow CTRL + arrow left or arrow right to jump over words.. This did work before.. I use this a lot to avoid wasting time with left left left left... So how can I fix this behaviour?
<gunndawg> if I'm trying to create a new "Link to Location" to make a trash icon on my folder view widget what would the url be?
<gunndawg> disregard
<hateball> gunndawg: trash:/
<lordievader> Goodmorning.
<soee> good morning
<gunndawg> This might be nit picky but using the folder view widget after you click on a folder that folder in the widget box (folder view) stays hilighted/selected until you click a blank space in the widget window it self. Any way around this?
<luc4> Hello! Anyone experiencing problems with audio on 15.04? I see here that I can get audio only selecting headphones, but I can't have audio only on headphones.
<gunndawg> is there a widgets channel where I can ask a "Folder View" widget question at?
<meshlogic> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu 15.04. The GUI looks beautiful, but I want it dark, so I set desktop theme to Breeze Dark. All plasma went dark, but the main Panel keeps light and its icons disappeared. Please how can I set the panel backgroudn to be dark as well? Thank you
<meshlogic> Does it mean the Breeze Dark theme is broken when doesn't change the panel background color to dark, but only change icons to white? I even tried to upgrade to KDE 5.3, but the problem remains.
<Naphatul> is there a known bug with baloo? it's using 100% of one of my cores all the time
<hateball> Naphatul: Is this a fresh install or a recent upgrade?
<hateball> It'll take a while to index everything you've got, initially
<Naphatul> fresh install of 15.04
<Naphatul> ah no not recent
<Naphatul> but not an upgrade
<Naphatul> installed it a few weeks ago and no significant file changes
<Naphatul> i think it might be getting stuck on a file or something, since once i kill it, it goes away for a while
<RtMF> Naphatul: baloo and before it, um...wtfever it was called...has always *been* a bit of a known bug
<RtMF> for the time being, disable/remove it, but its probably worth looking to see what its up to too -- either strace it, or look at things like fuser/lsof/etc., or...maybe we get lucky and it has good logs?
 * RtMF hasn't fought with it lately b/c there's no point on her netbook
<lolmaus> After upgrading to 15.04, some of system tray icons are missing, e. g. Skype and Dropbox, though corresponding apps are running. How do i get them back?
<hateball> lolmaus: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/ I guess, not using skype nor dropbox
<lolmaus> hateball: what a drag! :(
<hateball> lolmaus: well it's not exactly new, app devs have had plenty of time to fix their stuff
<MoonUnit`> from what i can see libappindicator was created by canonical for unity, so shouldn't they be patching code for their debs?
<asus-k73tk> bra
<gunndawg> 0/
<lolmaus> Is there a canonical guide for setting up SSH Agent in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<cesar_> bom dia a todos!!!
<Guest97429> sou novo no grupo e no kubuntu e gostaria de uma ajuda...
<BluesKaj> !pt | Guest97429
<ubottu> Guest97429: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest97429> estou me certificando em cisco (ccna) e estou com problemas para executar o packettrace no kubuntu 15.04...
<u__> hi, when do i know that muon is dead? the cursor keeps spinning, but % stays the same.
<u__> muon is the software updater by the way :)
<BluesKaj> I'm using muon without a problem, make sure your source mirrors are ok, u__
<u__> i installed today in the morning with an image from yesterday BluesKaj, i get network traffic. i wonder if it is the full disk encryption + home dir encryption that makes problems
<BluesKaj> u__, , the best method to update your software then is to use apt-get update and upgrade in the konsole
<BluesKaj> u__, not sure about encryption's effects on apps ..no experience with it
<u__> thanks BluesKaj i will reboot and try to update via konsole
<amari> Hi, does the Intel driver support openGL3.1 compositing?
<JunkHunk> hello does anybody know how to fix this? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=87825
<JunkHunk> I get that annoying funnel icon instead of the icon I designed for that folder!!!
<JunkHunk> I tried both placing the icon in /usr/share/icons and  ~/.local/share/icons same results
<JunkHunk> the funnel
<JunkHunk> it only happens for downloads dropbox and images folders
<BluesKaj> amari, yes , it does on my laptop
<amari> BluesKaj: thanks. I wasn't sure if opengl3.1 was already supported in intel opensource graphics
<BluesKaj> amari, using the i915 driver ? it should by default
<amari> BluesKaj: How do I check? :D
<BluesKaj> amari, lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<amari> that's it, i915 :)
<BluesKaj> good
<BluesKaj> then OpenGL3.1 is good to go
<amari> BluesKaj: I asked in the main ubuntu channel, I'll ask here again: Is there any way to install language packages from the terminal? I mean, configure the languages in the terminal the same it is done by the GUI in ubuntu Unity.
<BluesKaj> amari, sorry I have no experience with language packages
<greenik> asd
<BluesKaj> greenik, ??
<zztopless> hi everyone, just wondering if anyone has encountered, in Kubuntu 15.04, the issue where upon restarting all settings seem to be lost (reverting to default)...?
<hyper_ch> what do you mean by all settings?
<zztopless> well it's a fresh install, so there's not a huge amount, but one example is my monitor/screen settings.  I run two monitors an everytime i restart it defaults a mirroed setup (in monitor settings I just drag 'monitor 1' across and it reveals 'monitor 0', hit apply and it's fine again)
<hyper_ch> zztopless: that works for me... however, I set the desktop to show folder and my main external monitor always reverted after reboot to that default thingy
<zztopless> also shortcuts ceated in 'places' in Dolphin don't survive a restart of dolphin, let alone a system restart.  I also lose any favourites added to the start menu when restarting
<hyper_ch> well, Kubuntu Team 5.3 Beta PPA fixes that
<hyper_ch> zztopless: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345174
<zztopless> hmm, not on folder view currently (usually would be just haven't got around to setting that up yet since the upgrade)
<ubottu> KDE bug 345174 in general "[kdelibs] [kdebase-dolphin] Added folders to left panel "Places" disappear" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<zztopless> thanks
<hyper_ch> as said, kubuntu team 5.3 beta or backport ppa
<hyper_ch> not sure which one already has the fix
<muntrue> Hello everyone, could someone assist me with a VPN connection. I set everything up but when I click the connect button nothing happens
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, it's the launchpad kubuntu-backports ppa for plasma 5.3
<zztopless> might give 5.3 beta a whirl anyway, I use 15 to do some development, but everything is saved on external drives and it's not that critical anyway
<hyper_ch> isn't that what I said sort of?
<hyper_ch> muntrue: I use openvpn
<hyper_ch> but I don't use the network manager to manage them
<hyper_ch> but to them by config file in /etc/openvpn/
<BluesKaj> zztopless, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<muntrue> hyper_ch still, network manager should work right? or is it just buggy?
<hyper_ch> never used network manager for that
<hyper_ch> it's just way easyer to put a config file into /etc/openvpn/ for me
<hyper_ch> I currently have 4 concurrent vpn connections there
<BluesKaj> muntrue, which vpn server ?
<zztopless> thanks BluesKaj & hyper_ch
<muntrue> BluesKaj its a VPN server at my office, I am just using the standard network manager to try and conenct to it but the button does nothing, not even an error
<muntrue> hyper_ch im still getting familliar with the linux filesystem, i still need a lot of gui help =]
<BluesKaj> muntrue, openvpn ?
<muntrue> BluesKaj im having a hard time working without a gui
<hyper_ch> yeah, guis are hard to work with.... config files are much better
<hyper_ch> so, I'm going home now
<BluesKaj> muntrue, you'll need to find out which vpn protocol your office vpn server uses in order to connect to it
<crawler9> Hello, is there anyone who'd be able to help me get audio over HDMI working?
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, nothing wwrong with guis that work
<muntrue> BluesKaj as far as I know everything is configured correctly, its the same settings I use on a Mac and Windows machine
<muntrue> BluesKaj its just that when I click the connect button, absolutely nothing seems to happen
<crawler9> (I'm starting from scratch, so nothing I've tried will cause issues... just freshly installed Kubuntu 14.04 + updated via Muon)
<BluesKaj> muntrue, vpn client/application are you using?
<BluesKaj> which
<sithlord48> crawler9: what video card?
<muntrue> BluesKaj just the build in Network Manager in Kubuntu
<sithlord48> crawler9: if you are using radeion driver you need to boot with the option radieon.audio=1
<crawler9> NVIDIA 980m SLI. Intel Onboard Graphics are not available in this laptop.
<BluesKaj> muntrue, build ?
<sithlord48> crawler9:  check system settings multimedia audio devices. move the hdmo to the top of the list hit apply
<muntrue> BluesKaj 14.04
<BluesKaj> !vpn | muntrue
<ubottu> muntrue: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<sithlord48> crawler9:  its device preferance for the last part
<crawler9> brb phone interview
<crawler9> Sorry about that, sithlord48. I had no idea when over the course of 3 days they'd call me. Anyway, video out over HDMI doesn't even seem to be functional at this point (fresh install), so is it appropriate to install a binary NVIDIA driver or is there something else I should try first?
<sithlord48> crawler9:  idk i have not used nvidia on linux in a long time
<sithlord48> crawler9:  you can maybe look for the feature matrix for the nvidia driver and see what is currently supported for your cards generation
<sithlord48> crawler9:  you may need the properitary driver to use that im not sure .
<crawler9> How would I go about finding that? Is that something already present in my system (attached to whatever driver I'm using) or something I need to seek out on the internet?
<sithlord48> crawler9: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/
<crawler9> sithlord48: My cards should fall under NV110... so unless I'm reading wrong, it looks like it should just work lol
<crawler9> Is there a way to confirm the nouveau driver is loaded?
<sithlord48> crawler9:  lsmod | grep nouveau
<crawler9> Appears to be, but no video out. Guess I'll move to proprietary.
<sithlord48> do you have a laptop ?
<crawler9> Yes.
<sithlord48> i only ask because sometimes there is a hardware button to turn on that ext video out
<sithlord48> i think on mine ints FN + F3
<crawler9> There is a button, but it seems to have no effect in Kubuntu.
<crawler9> Actually, pressing it randomly types "p"
<sithlord48> check docs for your laptop to see how its susposed to work
<crawler9> I know in Windows it uses a special hotkey program and rotates between single monitor, mirror screen, and extend screen.
<crawler9> The docs don't say anything about Linux.s
<sithlord48> did u enable that screen in system settings?
<sithlord48> system settings -> display
<crawler9> I don't see a place to do so. Only the one screen is shown.
<crawler9> (Built in screen)
<sithlord48> and your hdmi screen is pluged in and turned in correct ?
<crawler9> It is. I know with the proprietary drivers, I got video out before my refresh, but then I ended up with other issues that made HDMI audio functionality even more complicated.
<sithlord48> no not sure what to advise you to try next honestly
<crawler9> (Multiple HDMI/DVI connections that all claim to be unplugged, but working video).
<sithlord48> it could be a know issue with your laptop or just something stupidly overlooked..
<crawler9> Dang. Okay. I have one more (less than ideal) option that might work, but otherwise I might have to go back to Windows. :(... HDMI audio is important as I basically use this computer as a media PC to watch a lot of stuff on TV. Thanks for trying to help me, sithlord48. I appreciate it.
<u__> i have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1447282 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447282 in ecryptfs-utils "Does not use encrypted swap when using GPT partitioning + encrypted home directory (ecryptfs)" [Undecided,New]
<hyper_ch> I don't use swap at all :) no need to waste more space on my precious ssd ;)
<crawler9> Same here
<sithlord48> crawler9:  yeah nividia on linux can be hit or miss. try the properitary driver before you go back maybe it iwll work ":D
<hyper_ch> I got /var/log as tempfs also
<sithlord48> i use swap on my low memory machines or ones i plan to hybernate.
<u__> here the laptop has only 4 GB need swap for developing
<sithlord48> how is that a bug. ? swap is not in your home folder
<OerHeks> u__, interesting answer #12, encrypted swap size differ from unencrypted ..
<hyper_ch> 16gb ram on my notebook
<sithlord48> hyper_ch:  swap if you want to hybernate
<u__> 8 GB on big laptop is enough for swapless use
<hyper_ch> I don't believe in hibernation
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/172706/
<sithlord48> im not sure if it needed for suspend to ram
<u__> i love suspend to ram
<u__> nope not needed
<hyper_ch> if you have other useful folders to als tmpfs, let me know
<hyper_ch> stuff like /var/log and /var/tmp produce lots of writes I assume... so no need to wear-level my ssd there
<u__> at work our 50mbit gateway is dead ... 6 mbits for sucking images out of the webz
<hyper_ch> you should work at work and not suck images
<u__> i have to docker it
<hyper_ch> people still use docker?
<u__> just started ;)
<u__> are we late ?
<BluesKaj> u__, late for ?
<hyper_ch> I still can't see what it's good for... same goes for facebook and twitter and a lot of other stuff.... I keep missing every hype
<u__> BluesKaj: catching the docker hype
<u__> we have hardware but no manpower so maybe docker helps for easy deploying and managing resources on demand
<BluesKaj> u__, like cairo ?
<u__> no idea
<BluesKaj> !cairo
<BluesKaj> !cairo-dock
<BluesKaj> the bot doesn't seem to have it's info up to date
<crawler9> sithlord48: Video out is working fine, and I tried the device preferences and moved HDA NVidia Digital Stero (HDMI) to the top and hit apply. Upon clicking Test, no audio comes out.
<Niknick> hi, i just upgrade my ubuntu to 15.04 and now i logged in to my new and shiny 5.2 desktop. how can i reset all kde configuration settings? isn't moving .kde away still the proper approach?
<sithlord48> crawler9:  yeah don't worry about that try another soruce and check volumes
<crawler9> I don't see any place that says mute or low volume level, volume is up on my TV as well, and I've tried a few different types of audio, including YouTube and the audio file included in Amarok. No sound.
<BluesKaj> crawler9, which audio card?
<crawler9> I believe the HDMI audio is connected to my NVIDIA 980m, but my main audio is from a soundblaster card I believe. Any place I can look that up to be certain via terminal?
<BluesKaj> crawler9, aplay -l
<crawler9> https://paste.kde.org/pxqg9gnaq
<BluesKaj> crawler9, look in alsamixer in the terminal to make sure automute is not enabled
<BluesKaj> crawler9, also do you have speakers connected to the pc at the analog outputs ?
<drw> crawler9: when debugging audio issues, I tend to prefer pavucontrol over kmix...seems to be more accurate
<drw> alsamixer is good too
<BluesKaj> drw we'll get to pavucontrol eventually , trying to establish what kind of setup he has
<crawler9> Only built in speakers. This is a laptop.
<drw> ok
<crawler9> I don't see anything related to automute in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> ok , do the laptop speakers work ok ?
<crawler9> Generally, yes, they work fine. Right now, I have no audio, but that's because I have "HDA NVidia Digital Stereo (HDMI)" preferred over "Built-in Audio Analog Stero" in the KDE Audio and Video Settings Control Module for all audio stream types.
<BluesKaj> crawler9, you can set the hdmi output as your second choice in the list in sytem settings>multimedia>device preference
<crawler9> Just did that, BluesKaj.
<crawler9> Hi ColtonDRG, I see you've joined me here. To answer your questions, audio is not coming out of the TV under any circumstances. With HDMI prioritized, no audio comes from the built in speakers either. Internal speakers work fine when they have priority.
<ColtonDRG> That sounds like the wrong video card is prioritized, or maybe the TV is configured incorrectly.
<ColtonDRG> Wait, to internal speakers work when HDMI is detatched?
<crawler9> I think that may be the case. I just took another look at my aplay -l output (https://paste.kde.org/pxqg9gnaq) and my diplay settings page. My display is listed as HDMI-0 and  in my aplay output,  HDMI-0 shows 0/1 subdevices.
<EvilRoey> valorie:  heya
<ColtonDRG> crawler9: Yeah... It's probably because both graphics cards have an audio card, but the system doesn't know which one to use.
<EvilRoey> valorie:  where can I copy my settings into from .kde/share/config/*?  You mentioned ~/.config, but when I put my files there, settings don't seem to take hold once I re-start.
<ColtonDRG> crawler9: I don't remember exactly where it is in KDE, but somewhere in the KDE Sound Control Panel, there is a list of audio cards and you can enable/disable them.
<BluesKaj> crawler9, usually the graphics card will get the digital feed from the soundcard if the pck/spdif output is designated in pavucontrol as the secondary output or car1 , card 0 is the primary which in your case is the analog out
<BluesKaj> pck=pcm
<crawler9> So I should install pavucontrol? That's pulse, isn't it?
<daft> Hi, how can i change my kubuntu session logout time?
<BluesKaj> crawler9, yes it's part of pulseaudio
<tsimpson> daft: you mean the time before it locks your session?
<BluesKaj> crawler9,  just checked my laptop , the spdif in alsmixer should also be unmuted, use the M key if there's MM in the spdif box that's the digital feed to the hdmi output , you'll nneed to select that in pavucontrol when you want to send the audio via hdmi to your tv
<crawler9> BluesKaj in pavucontrol, what I see under output devices are Speakers, analog output, and Headphones (unplugged).
<daft> tsimpson Yep..
<tsimpson> daft: ok, you can change that from System Settings. just go to Desktop Behaviour -> Screen Locking
<BluesKaj> crawler9, choose the conguration tab in pavuctl to choose the hdmi output
<crawler9> I don't see anything with MM on it in alsamixer
<daft> A right thank you
<crawler9> On the configuration page, I see HDA NVidia wit 4 profiles. 2 of "Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output (unplugged)" and 2 of "Digial Surround 5.1 (HDMI) Output (unplugged)"
<BluesKaj> crawler9, do you see a spdif box in alsamixer?
<crawler9> Choosing any of those devices in pavucontrol throws an error to the terminal I used to launch it- "(pavucontrol:41##): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_device_grab_remove: assertion 'GDK_IS_DEVICE (device)' failed" over and over. I see two S/PDIF boxes, both say zero and neither can be turned up.
<BluesKaj> ok the digital stereo hdmi or the 5.1 hdmi should work
<BluesKaj> the spdif boxes are controlled by the pcm volume ctl
<crawler9> No audio out with any of those selected
<BluesKaj> pcm is a standard digital audio output for audio device digital inputs on amps and audio receivers or DACs
<BluesKaj> do you have the pcm vol ctl turned up in alsamixer
<crawler9> It's at 100
<sick_rimmit> Hello. Anyone know why Kmail see's the mail in my Inbox subfolders, but won't show the mail in the Inbox itself. Its an IMAP Server I'm connected to ?
<BluesKaj> ok what about the device preference in system settings>multimedia ?
<BluesKaj> crawler9,^
<crawler9> BluesKaj: I now see 2 x HDA NVidia Digital STero (HDMI) and 2 x HDA NVidia Digial Surround 5.1 (HDMI). Both Surround devices are grayed out as if they aren't plugged in. One Stereo device is also grayed out. The other is the one that was there from the start.
<hyper_ch> sick_rimmit: try #kontact but you have to be really patient there
<sick_rimmit> hyper_ch: Oh sorry, I am using Kontact, I was speaking about the Kmail component
<crawler9> BluesKaj, do you have any idea why I'm getting the "Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_device_grab_remove: assertion 'GDK_IS_DEVICE (device)' failed
<crawler9> " error in pavucontrol?
<BluesKaj> crawler9, looks like the intel hda driver isn't loading, sudo nodprobe snd-hda-intel , then you need to reboot
<crawler9> Will do, be back soon.
<crawler9> That's supposed to be modprobe, right?
<BluesKaj> er sudo modprobe , crawler9
<BluesKaj> yeah
<crawler9> Already, just put that in, no output. Be right back
<BluesKaj> no output is good , the driver loaded properly
<crawler9> Back, I don't see anything different
<BluesKaj> in multimedia ?
<BluesKaj> which graphics driver for your nvidia card crawler9 ?
<crawler9> NVIDIA Proprietary 349.16
<BluesKaj> must be a fancy gpu to use that driver on alaptop
<crawler9> 2 x NVIDIA 980m. Top of the line GPUs when I bought the laptop.
<BluesKaj> crawler9, so you're not using the recommended driver in driver manager/
<crawler9> It says I am. "Using NVIDIA binary driver - version 349.16 from nvidia 349 (Recommended Driver)
<crawler9> "
<drw> that gpu might not be supported in older versions
<BluesKaj> then the only thing I can see to do is check pavucontrol to make sure the same outputs are chosen there and in the device prefernces in multimedia
<BluesKaj> 2nvidias?
<crawler9> They are. "Digital Stero (HDMI) Output (unplugged)" in both.
<crawler9> Yes, two of the same.
<BluesKaj> but the hdmis are greyed out in device preferences
<crawler9> Correct. Except for one. Which seems to route audio to nowhere.
<crawler9> er.
<crawler9> Yes, all show unplugged in pavucontrol, one shows plugged in but seems to route audio nowhere in System Settings - Device Preferences
<BluesKaj> one last thing , would you mind posting a screenshot of alsamixer in imagebin or some such ?
<crawler9> Sure.
<crawler9> http://prntscr.com/72nrqi
<rattking> anyone here know how to get ssh-agent working with kwallet on plasma 5? this all worked on startup with kde 4
<crawler9> BluesKaj: Also have one more sound card selectable- "Card:  HDA NVidia" "Chip:  Nvidia GPU 71 HDMI/DP" which has two available options: "S/PDIF" and "SPDIF 1"... both of which are set to 00 and not muted.
<rattking> I added the script to autostart already
<BluesKaj> crawler9, yes the spdif output is what you want ...btw the screenshot doesn't showup on my browser
<acz32> does anyone know if digikam can be used to manage photos on an external USB hard drive that is not always on. when i tried to import from that drive it copied photos to my hard drive, but i want to manage them in place
<crawler9> Odd... here's another copy: http://ibin.co/20wDJoOf9Y9K
<BluesKaj> crawler9, spdif is the digital std output on most soundcards ..spdif stands for sony philips digtal interface
<drw> acz32: when you 1st run digiKam, the setup wizard prompts you for the photo location. It says there that removable media, remote filesystems are supported
<lakitu> i'm having troulbe getting effects to work. i have two different amd cards, & when i set desktopeffects to opengl with xinerama on, my computer freezes. it works with xinerama off
<lakitu> setting the compositing to xrender 'works', but without the desired effects
<crawler9> I know. I actually have a SPDIF port too.
<lakitu> it works in the sense it doesn't crash my system
<acz32> drw: but i selected a local directory because i have local photos. but i also want to manage the photos on removable media.
<acz32> it doesn't seem like i can add more than one path for photo locations
<drw> yeah, don't think you can
<acz32> so it sounds like one one path is supported, you can't do both local and remote/external
<BluesKaj> crawler9, do you have an audio system connected to your tv, like a stereo receiver or amplifier?
<drw> acz32: look at Collections in digiKam's settings
<MoonUnit`> 2nd time i tried arch, 2nd time realized why i prefer k/ubuntu
<crawler9> BluesKaj, no, my TV uses its internal speakers only.
<drw> acz32: I was wrong, just can select only one at initial setup, but looks like you can add more later
<acz32> drw: you're right. awesome
<acz32> thank you
<drw> yep, np
<BluesKaj> crawler9, I'm out of ideas, and it's odd because the spdif output should connect through your gpu hdmi output
<crawler9> Dang.
<BluesKaj> I'm assuming you've tried the hdmi outputs on both gpus
<crawler9> There's only one physcial HDMI port.
<crawler9> I've tried all the options I could find in software now.
<drw> the laptop might not have the audio routed through the GPU's...I know in a desktop, you would need a cable to pass it through
<crawler9> I know it works in Windows- the HDMI cable carries audio and video to my TV.
<drw> ok, that's a good sign then
<drw> I have no ideas either
<BluesKaj> drw my nvidia card passes the  dvi/hdmi directly from the spdif out on the soundcard
<crawler9> Same HDMI port on both the TV and laptop, same cable, same TV, and same port, so I'm certain the equipment is all good.
<crawler9> I said port twice, sorry. I'm getting sleepy.
<drw> BluesKaj: ok
<crawler9> It appears my actual SPDIF port is functioning more as a line-out port. I don't have a spdif cable to test it properly, but I just plugged headphones into it and hit test on "Built in Audio Analog Stereo" and audio came out of both my headphones and my internal speakers on the laptop.
<crawler9> Thanks for trying to help me even if we weren't able to solve whatever the issue is.
<BluesKaj> crawler9, in alsmixer on the soundblaster mute one of the spdif boxes on the right
<BluesKaj> far right that is , one is default and the other must be optional
<crawler9> The one marked S/PDIF Def?
<BluesKaj> try either one
<BluesKaj> or both rather :)
<crawler9> Didn't seem to make a difference
<BluesKaj> not at the same time of course
<crawler9> I tried every combination using all 4 SPDIF settings.
<BluesKaj> ok one more thing crawler9 , add this to the  bottom of  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and save the file , options snd-hda-intel index=0 , the you'll need to reboot , this might work
<BluesKaj> the=then
<rattking> so it seems like ksshaskpass is not remembering my ssh password even if I tick 'remember'
<crawler9> No cigar.
<BluesKaj> bummer
<BluesKaj> you can try the output selections just to make sure
<crawler9> I already gave it a try, and tried out all the SPDIF settings again too. No luck, unfortunately.
<BluesKaj> the soundblaster isn't passing the spdif signmal to the gpu hdmi out for some reason, but I can't figure out why
<crawler9> It seems odd to me that it  would under any circumstance... should SPDIF be specifically for the SPDIF port? That seems like an odd way to work under the hood.
<BluesKaj> bloody linux audio, it's a real dog's breakfast
<crawler9> Does DVI output audio? I have a port for that too... if so, I might try to get a DVI cable in the next few days as an alternative, since HDMI is kinda flopping.
<Etriaph> Hey folks, does anyone know how to solve Chrome not using the KDE file dialog (but using the GTK file dialog) in 15.04?
<Etriaph> Trying to help a user on the mailing list.
<BluesKaj> yes DVI carries audio on my setup
<BluesKaj> crawler9,^
<crawler9> Cool, guess that's my next hope. lol. Thanks again BluesKaj. Sorry to take so much of your time.
<BluesKaj> np, audio has been my hobby for many yrs , and I enjoy trying solve problems on linux ...it's just too bad i haven't come up with thae answer , there is one I'm sure,
<crawler9> Man, trying to convert from Linux has been no easy task. I tried liked 3 flavors of Ubuntu 15.04 and none of them worked properly (invisible mouse regardless of what I tried), Fedora won't boot on my machine, and now 14.04 is nearly perfect except occasionally when I boot, my mouse and keyboard don't work and the HDMI audio out doesn't work.
<crawler9> from Windows [to Linux]*
<BluesKaj> linux audio is a weak link in the chain I'm afraid , one of the few though
<woife> hi all
<crawler9> I'm gonna reinstall Kubuntu from scratch in case I've screwed anything else up trying to get audio working, then just live with everything else the way it is until I get my hands on DVI cable. Have a good day.
<woife> my kubuntu system is missing a keyboard configuration. i would like to use german/austria, but it is not there in the system settings dialog
<woife> does anyone know where I can add/modify keyboard layout in kubuntu?
<woife> (actually, it only provides german/switzerland, so I guess german/germany is missing too)
<BluesKaj> crawler9, ok good luck
<crawler9> Take care
<gebjgd> woife: doch
<woife> gebjgd: you mean you have those keyboard layouts?
<gebjgd> woife: Eingabegeräte -> Tastatur -> Belegungen -> Belegungen einrichten -> Hacken
<woife> Yes, this is where i looked for it. i also clicked Add and scrolled through the list
<gebjgd> woife: just choose ger and deutsch then in the variante, you can change it
<woife> gebjgd: that was what I was looking for! thanks a lot, I could configure it know the way I want :)
<gebjgd> woife: you re welcome
<Etriaph> Anyone have any experience with xdg-open?
<rattking> is case anyone is interested.. my ksshaskpass issues were solved by using the backports ppa.
<Toast> My desktop has stopped working on my main user account leaving only a terminal window and whatever programs I had open last session, but no K menu. My dual monitors have become mirrored rather than separate. Any idea how I can start debugging this? I'm running 15.04 and it was working fine for a while after the upgrade and just seems to have broken today.
<Toast> When I go into system settings, I get the following error: "System Settings was unable to find any views, and hence has nothing to display".
<skomorokh> Anyone know where to enable sytem-wide pulse audio in 15.04? /etc/init/pulseaudio.conf isn't there anymore....
<skomorokh> /etc/dbus-1/system.d/pulseaudio-system.conf is there and mentions a pulse user and system-wide as being an option, but doesn't let me know where to flip the switch
<k3vin> Does anybody know how to get grouping desktop back in kubuntu 15.04?
<k3vin> ...or has it been totally removed in plasma 5?
<gunndawg> do both of these commands do the same thing?
<gunndawg> sudo chown root:root /path/to/application
<gunndawg> sudo chmod 700 /path/to/application
<gunndawg> nevermind, it just asigns the owner and chmod 700 to it, should have kept reading
#kubuntu 2015-05-08
<rynDiamonds> Can anyone help me before I get bumped off again?
<rynDiamonds> every time I close my laptop lid it disconnects the wifi and will not reconnect without a reboot
<gunndawg> rynDiamonds: I'd love to help you but I have little to no experience with kubuntu on a laptop.
<portablejim> How can I add custom icons for a new application I add to the menu?
<gunndawg> portablejim: right click on the icon and choose icon settings?
<portablejim> There is no such option.
<gunndawg> portablejim: what "menu" are you referring to?
<portablejim> I am talking about in 15.04, when adding something the menu editor, there is an option for an icon. Select icon gives me a choice from system icons (Applications, Categories, Devices, etc) or "Other icons" which draw icons from somewhere. (The "browse" button doesn't work)
<gunndawg> portablejim: I could be wrong but check /usr/share/icons
<portablejim> Ah. Just worked it out. The "browse" should work, but a buggy kio exec is causing it to not work (as well as other links on the system).
<gunndawg> portablejim: ah very well. Glad you got it sorted out :)
<portablejim> Just waiting for the bugfix to come through the repos.
<gunndawg> Are there any widgets channels here I can get help on with the "Folder View" widget?
<portablejim> Note to others coming later: ~/.local/share/applications/ you can find the menu entry and manually set the icon.
<donkeyshark> hello
<donkeyshark> Has anyone here run into issues with Muon not providing authentication?
<donkeyshark> I have polkit installed
<donkeyshark> But Muon will not authenticate when I attempt to install packages
<Guest24354> hey guys I f'd up my main partition and it won't boot.. I booted into a live mode via my USB stick.. is there a way I can get access to read/write files on my main HD?
<Guest24354> like to give myself permission to read/write the grub file or to run sudo apt-get install commands ?
<gunndawg> Guest24354: what "sudo apt-get install" commands are you wanting to run?
<Guest24354> gunndawg: Do I have to like chroot into the main HD?
<gunndawg> Guest24354: for what? to run an APT command?
<Guest24354> i want to edit my grub file and possibly run an apt-command.. all I really grub to do is set it to boot to prompt rather than sddm or plasma since I broke it :P
<Guest24354> cause right now I can't boot into it.  cltr alt f1 just hangs along with ctrl alt f7
<denza252> So my trackpad stopped working suddenly
<denza252> any suggestions?
<hyper_ch> yes
<gunndawg> Any good reason why the "General" font setting of size 11 makes the right click menu in chromium a rather large font but other aspects of the system look fine in font size 11?
<gunndawg> when I take it down to say font size 7 the chromium right click menu looks perfect, but K menu, etc are way too small
<denza252> wait nvm
<denza252> fixed it
<hyper_ch> gunndawg: yes
<gunndawg> hyper_ch: what are my options?
<hyper_ch> you asked if thereis any good reason and there is
<gunndawg> hyper_ch: ummmm ok
<gunndawg> hyper_ch: I'll re type it and put a question mark at the end
<hyper_ch> it already is a question
<gunndawg> hyper_ch: I'll re word it and include "how can I fix this" at the end
<hyper_ch> ;)
<gunndawg> Any good reason why the "General" font setting of size 11 makes the right click menu in chromium a rather large font but other aspects of the system look fine in font size 11? When I take it down to say font size 7 the chromium right click menu looks perfect, but K menu, etc are way to small. How can I fix this?
<hyper_ch> yes; no idea ;)
<hyper_ch> what do you mean by rather large?
<hyper_ch> the spacing?
<gunndawg> no the letters them self are larger than the rest of the system that utilizes the General font size
<hyper_ch> screenshot or I don't believe it :)
<gunndawg> ok 1 sec
<gunndawg> well, taking a screen shot with the right click menu showing is proving to be a problem
<gunndawg> did it, I think
<hyper_ch> you can, just set a delay in ksnapshot
<gunndawg> hyper_ch: http://i.imgur.com/C3mh0gR.png   <----chromium right click menu
<gunndawg> hyper_ch: http://i.imgur.com/hyPTFKI.jpg    <----K menu that uses font size 11 as well
<hyper_ch> same here...
<gunndawg> hyper_ch: so the "General" font setting is Ubuntu 11 and both Chromium and K menu pull their font size from that. So why does one appear larger than the other?
<hyper_ch> maybe the KDE gods hate you :)
<gunndawg> Anyone else have any input on the matter? It's clear hyper_ch jus wants to troll me at this point
<hyper_ch> again inflationary use of troll
<Etriaph> gunndawg: That's odd, actually.  Mine are the same.
<gunndawg> Etriaph: I found it odd as well. Quite annoying at the moment
<gunndawg> Etriaph: I'm looking to see if Chromium has an add on that can over rule the system font settings and use its own
<Etriaph> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/chrome.png https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/menu.png
<gunndawg> indeed yours seem to be working fine. hmm
<gunndawg> Etriaph: Google Chrome seems to look ok, but I use chromium because Chrome has such tiny font for its tabs on my system
<Etriaph> I download my copy from Google too.
<gunndawg> Etriaph: This is Chrome. Seems normal but the tab font is a tad small. Menu is fine though...... http://i.imgur.com/yS6crpC.png
<Etriaph> You can edit that font though, lemme think...
<Etriaph> System Settings -> Application Style -> GNOME Application Style
<gunndawg> Etriaph: having a look now
<gunndawg> I have Application Appearance
<gunndawg> 14.04
<Etriaph> Oh, well ya somewhere in there is the GTK settings
<Etriaph> You can adjust the font for GTK applications, I think that's the one it uses.
<gunndawg> yeah I'm in GTK settings
<gunndawg> let me adjust it and see what gives
<Etriaph> You may have to restart Chrome
<gunndawg> Etriaph: wait is this adjusting the font size of the right click menu in Chromium or the font size on tabs in Chrome?
<Etriaph> It's GTK, I don't know what's going to happen :D
<Etriaph> Both
<Etriaph> On mine
<gunndawg> Etriaph: oddly enough it had no affect on either browser
<Etriaph> 15.04
<Etriaph> You'd have to restart the browser, but it affects it on mine.. all fonts, including Bookmarks Toolbar
<gunndawg> Etriaph: I've restarted both browsers and it seems to not have touched either one
<Etriaph> That's strange.
<gunndawg> In Chrome I notice the bookmarks are the same size as the tab font. So it seems as though they share a font size setting somewhere
<Etriaph> Yup, all of the fonts are controlled by GTK+ font settings as far as I can tell
<Etriaph> Menu as well
<Etriaph> But... this is 15.04, I haven't run 14.04 in about 6 months
<gunndawg> Etriaph: when I adjust the "General" font setting in system settings it changes the favorites and tab font size in Chrome
<gunndawg> so there is where it pulls from
<Etriaph> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225442
<gunndawg> Etriaph: adjusting the "General" font size in Font Settings within system settings will adjust Chromes favorites, tab, etc font sizes
<gunndawg> so you can change it, at the cost of changing the entire system font as well
<Etriaph> Weird.
<Etriaph> I don't remember having that issue myself in 14.04 though.
<gunndawg> Etriaph: http://i.imgur.com/999m2Xs.png    < font size 11....
<gunndawg> Etriaph: http://i.imgur.com/8o1VMyt.png   < font size 15
<Etriaph> Interesting.
<gunndawg> Etriaph: indeed
<Etriaph> I wish xdg supported a fonts array.
<gunndawg> I think my only solution at this point is to find a happy medium between chrome font size and system font size because they're shared
<gunndawg> or go back to Chromium where the font sizes are, IMO too large
 * Graf_Westerholt is going to replace Kubuntu 15.04 with Linux Mint.
<Etriaph> I tried Mint for a short period.
<gunndawg> I tried every flavor of Mint 17. It was decent.
<Etriaph> Why the choice to move to Mint Graf_Westerholt?
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, because plasmashell in Kubuntu 15.04 uses all of my CPU and the battery is empty in no time.
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: 14.04 offers the same version of KDE as Mint does, is why I'm asking.
<gunndawg> Graf_Westerholt: pssst Kubuntu 14.04 is nice ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> gunndawg LOL
<Etriaph> 15.04 is experimental.
<Graf_Westerholt> Why is an version of Kubuntu experimental?
<Etriaph> If it's not LTS, it's experimental.
<Graf_Westerholt> Kubuntu 14.10 was getting on my nerves to update. :P
<Etriaph> If you want a stable workstation, best version is 14.04 right now.
<Graf_Westerholt> So the experiment failed and I am going to try Mint. ;)
<Etriaph> Mint is not Plasma 5, so  you're aware
<Graf_Westerholt> 14.10 was ok.
<Graf_Westerholt> I know what Mint is.
<Graf_Westerholt> I know what Cinnamon is.
<gunndawg> Graf_Westerholt: nothing wrong with distro hopping to find what works for you. I did the same until I landed on Kubuntu 14.04
<Etriaph> Are you running with the 5.3 PPA enabled?
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, yes I do.
<wldcordeiro_> I'm getting an error in 15.04 with the backported KDE 5.3 and can no longer run updates because of a file overlap between kde-telepathy and gnome's
<Etriaph> Hmm.  How much CPU is plasmashell consuming?
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, after a few minutes up to 50%.
<wldcordeiro_> I can't even remove either of them or update anything
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: What kind of hardware?
<wldcordeiro_> Console log when trying http://pastebin.com/zDgQCnu3
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7260098
<Graf_Westerholt> With 14.10 the CPU was used about 3% when idle.
<Etriaph> Ohhh...
<wldcordeiro_> Anyone have any ideas about what to do?
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph?
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: Your HD graphics are probably integrated with the CPU and Plasma 5 renders on the GPU
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, how do you know?
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: I don't, it's a guess, but not an uninformed one.
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph ok
<Graf_Westerholt> wldcordeiro_, sorry, I have no idea.
<hyper_ch> cpu, gpu... all the same :)
<Graf_Westerholt> hyper_ch :D
<Graf_Westerholt> But I cannot use my Laptop with this situation.
<Etriaph> "Plasma's user interfaces are rendered on top of an OpenGL or OpenGL ES scenegraph, offloading many of the computational-intensive rendering tasks. This allows for higher framerates and smoother graphics display while freeing up resources of the main system processor."
<Etriaph> That's from the website.
<hyper_ch> that sounds like a tv ad
<hyper_ch> and youk now how often they are true :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Does this website tell that it makes a Laptop useless? ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> hyper_ch :D
<hyper_ch> Graf_Westerholt: what gpu do you have?
<Etriaph> If the graphics processor is bridged to the CPU to offload processing, you have two pipes being used for the same thing and a whole lot of CPU craziness.
<wldcordeiro_> What's Baloo_file?
<Etriaph> Turn off compositing.
<hyper_ch> wldcordeiro_: file content indexing
<Graf_Westerholt> hyper_ch, It is Chuck Norris 1337 GPU.
<wldcordeiro_> Ah I see.
<Etriaph> And desktop effects, that's my suggestion
<wldcordeiro_> It's using a constant 25% of my cpu so I was a little curious
<hyper_ch> I just idsabled most desktop effects... no need for that bling bling
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: System Settings -> Display and Monitor -> Compositor
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: If it's on, turn it off and see how it goes.
<wldcordeiro_> Seems to be using my 3rd core
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, you can just hit Alt+Shift+F12.
<Graf_Westerholt> hyper_ch http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7260098
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: Depends on how your global accel is setup :D
<hyper_ch> I think I also have ivy bridge
<Graf_Westerholt> OK, I am going to start my laptop and try without composing.
<hyper_ch> nah, haswell 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Etriaph> So it's not bridged, it's stand-alone
<hyper_ch> yeah....
<wldcordeiro_> Anyone have any ideas for what to do about kde-telepathy? It's pretty much blocked my ability to update or install any packages.
<hyper_ch> well, disabled most desktops effects anyway
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: It may or may not work, but it's worth a shot.
<hyper_ch> wldcordeiro_: pastebinit or I don't believe it
<wldcordeiro_> http://pastebin.com/zDgQCnu3
<wldcordeiro_> hyper_ch:
<hyper_ch> pastebin.com is evil
<wldcordeiro_> Every command I try fails with that.
<wldcordeiro_> I was lazy and used it lol
<wldcordeiro_> normally I go with gists.
<hyper_ch> tried to remove telepathy?
<hyper_ch> apt-get install pastebinit
<wldcordeiro_> Yeah I tried `sudo apt-get kde-telepathy`
<hyper_ch> apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<hyper_ch> you miss install or remove there
<wldcordeiro_> Yeah whoops meant remove.
<wldcordeiro_> That's the result of any apt-get commands right now.
<hyper_ch> apt-get purge telepathy
<wldcordeiro_> It tells me that kde-l10n-engb has an unmet dependency for kde-config-telepathy-accounts and to run `apt-get install -f` but that fails too
<gunndawg_> Etriaph: For what its worth. enabling "Force Fonts DPI" set to 96(default) corrected my font size issues. No clue....
<Etriaph> gunndawg_: 15 years after I started using Linux full-time on my desktop, there are still things that amaze me.
<hyper_ch> dpkg -r kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<Etriaph> gunndawg_: That GNOME still exists at all is one of them :D
<gunndawg_> Etriaph: I believe it. Cheers for suggestions and input :) I'll raise this pint to you
<hyper_ch> or that not everyone is using kde?
<inthedryer> Every time I come back to linux, I fall in love all over again!
<hyper_ch> come back to linux?
<hyper_ch> that implies you leave it
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: Well, I find the GNOME camp is very enthusiastic, but the goal or mission has never been clear to me.
<inthedryer> I sometimes get sucked into spending more time on proprietary platforms than I'd like. The Windows 10 preview fixed that for good.
<hyper_ch> well, there's also LXDE as lightweight desktop...
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: 16GB of RAM and a Core i7
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: Lightweight is KDE for me :D
<hyper_ch> Etriaph: 16gb ram, 512 single disk ssd in raid1
<hyper_ch> or of stuff mapped to tmpfs
<inthedryer> How does that hold up against XFCE
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: 128Gb SSD for me
<hyper_ch> xfce has become rather "bloated" in the last 10 years or so
<Graf_Westerholt> Energy Information shows that /usr/sbin/mysqld consumes a lot of energy.
<wldcordeiro_> I was considering using XFCE but KDE 5.3 is really nice.
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: That would be file indexing, that can be turned off too if you want.
<inthedryer> Ran better than 8 on a cheap celeron I got, but it looks like LXDE may work better. Thanks hyper_ch!
<wldcordeiro_> What's the name of the DE that's the Ubuntu fallback? I'm trying to remove its login system because sometimes it takes over for sddm.
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, how do I turn it off?
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: System Settings -> Search
<Etriaph> Uncheck what you don't need
<inthedryer> I was rather impressed when a clean repo, and dist-upgrade automatically brought my amazon basics wireless mouse up to life.
<Graf_Westerholt> Turning of composing is no big difference.
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: Is it no difference at all, or it's marginal?
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, marginal.
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, how do I uncheck all? It’s a lot. I do not want to uncheck all manually.
<inthedryer> Ahh, reminds me of Big-O...
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: To make an omelette...
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph? I do not want to make an omelette.
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: Figure of speech.  Yes, you have to manually choose what you want.
<Etriaph> Smoke break, brb.
<gunndawg_> Etriaph: oddly enough Forcing Fonts DPI also corrected a font issue in Skype as well. I dunno, but I'm not complaining
<Graf_Westerholt> Why is there no button to uncheck all?
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph mysqld is stell consuming the most energy.
<Graf_Westerholt> *still
<inthedryer> Dunno if this relates, but since I was reminded of good ol computational complexity theory, its worth noting that Search Algorithms dont dip below O(log(n)) Unless you're willing to settle for an O(n) worst case
<inthedryer> n being the number of items in the list and O() being the rough amount of computations neeeded to process those n items.
<inthedryer> Think I remembered that right, correct me if I'm wrong. So why do you think sql soaking up so much juice Graf_?
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: kk, let me look at a few things
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, ok
<Graf_Westerholt> At the moment, CPU is used 20%. Plasmashell is at 12%.
<inthedryer> I'm liking this Quassel client in Utopic, but which IRC client do you all prefer?
<inthedryer> ... for KDE of course
<Graf_Westerholt> Now it is 25/14%
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: In a konsole, do: akonadictl stop
<Etriaph> Anything that depends on it may get mad, but I want to see if that's what's eating your CPU (in whole or in part)
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, done. 25/15%
<Etriaph> Give it a minute.
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<Graf_Westerholt> 26/16 %
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph 27/17 %
<gunndawg_> I'm trying to find a screenshot of someone else who has done this with their panel because I cant describe what it does. Though I'm curious on if its possible in Kubuntu. Basically the Default Panel sizes according to things that are open, leaving the middle(unused space) blank, then resuming again for the system tray. I tried to draw what I'm talking about... http://i.imgur.com/55KkPgb.jpg
<gunndawg_> Is something like this possible in Kubuntu
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: You got me.
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, sorry?
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: Meaning I have no idea what's causing your CPU to do this.
<Graf_Westerholt> 30/19 %
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: mysqld is spawned by akonadi
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, I think it is a big bug because it always rise.
<Graf_Westerholt> *rises
<Graf_Westerholt> increase
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: But a bug in what.  I don't experience this, many others are running Kubuntu 15.04 just fine.
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not know.
<Etriaph> gunndawg_: I don't use a panel like that for task management, maybe it's one of the other theme packages that someone's done this in?
<gunndawg_> Etriaph: perhaps so. I'll dos ome more looking around
<hyper_ch> inetpro: is there any other client besides Konversation?
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, I am going to install Linux Mint. :D
<gunndawg_> Graf_Westerholt: good luck!
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: Hey, up to you, 14.04 will give you the same result as Mint 17 though, just a different way of delivering it.
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph :D
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: Quassel
<Etriaph> But I prefer Konversation myself.
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, do you want me to keep with Kubuntu? ;)
<hyper_ch> gunndawg_: hmmm, the icon-only task manager just shows icons and not all the text to it... hence a lot of middle space is left open
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: I want you to do what makes you happy :D
<gunndawg_> hyper_ch: I'll give that a shot. thanks for the suggestion
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph, kissing a nice woman would make me happy. :D
<hyper_ch> Etriaph: you didn't get my reply ;)
<Etriaph> Graf_Westerholt: I'm not sure playing with Linux distributions will aid in that endeavor.  :D
<Graf_Westerholt> Etriaph :D
<Graf_Westerholt> But there is no woman around. :(
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: Which reply?
<gunndawg_> hyper_ch: I'm not seeing "Icon Only" in the Task Manager Settings" should I look elsewehre?
<hyper_ch> Etriaph: I replied to [07:43] <inthedryer> [07:36:24] I'm liking this Quassel client in Utopic, but which IRC client do you all prefer?
<gunndawg_> I prefer IRSSI personally
 * Graf_Westerholt uses Quassel.
<hyper_ch> gunndawg_: open the bottom bar settings -> add widgets -> Icons-only Task Manager
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: Ah :D
<gunndawg_> hyper_ch: it's a widget. gotcha
<Etriaph> gunndawg_: I use Docky, works better than Icon Only imo
<hyper_ch> the current task manager there is also a widget
<gunndawg_> Etriaph: I tried various docks including docky and cairo dock. I dont think I'm a "dock" kinda guy, heh
<Etriaph> gunndawg_: I miss Window Maker task management :D
<Etriaph> Icons shown when apps are running, or when pinned; maximum screen real estate
<hyper_ch> I just hate that minimized window icons get now greyed out with task only manager... makes it sometimes hard to find the right icon again
<hyper_ch> http://images.sjau.ch/img/8630cb25.png
<gunndawg_> hyper_ch: this Icon-Only widget seems like, much like a dock which I've never been thrilled about. Maybe once configured. We'll see
<hyper_ch> there's not much to configure there
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: Icon-only TM is nice for clarity and saving real estate on a panel, but beyond that it's exactly *only* what it says :D
<gunndawg_> hyper_ch: no but if I use this I'll be getting rid of the "Default Panel" all together which will get rid of my clock, network manager, etc, etc thats in the bottom right
<Etriaph> gunndawg_: I wouldn't suggest that.
<hyper_ch> Etriaph: you can omit the "only"... it's exactly what it says :)
<hyper_ch> gunndawg_: no, task-icon only manager doesn't remove that
<Etriaph> If it's not on a panel, you'll have to resize it for the number of icons you expect to ever see
<hyper_ch> the default task manager is also just a widget on that bar
<Etriaph> Leaving a massive gap
<hyper_ch> as is the clock and system tray and ....
<gunndawg_> Etriaph: I wouldnt either. I'll try to integrate this Icon-only widget so that I keep both
<Etriaph> gunndawg_: You'll see what I mean if you try to add that widget to the desktop
<Etriaph> gunndawg_: It's finicky; if you have 10 icons pinned, the widget does not grow if you open an app that's not on it; all the icons shrink
<Etriaph> It's annoying; hence why I use Docky :D
<gunndawg_> Etriaph: hyper_ch I'll show you guys a screenshot to show you my dilema
<gunndawg_> Etriaph: hyper_ch: http://i.imgur.com/NqZQRn1.jpg
<gunndawg_> default panel shows same info icons-only widget does
<gunndawg_> which defeats the purpose if both are going to display opened windows
<Etriaph> You'd remove the task manager from the panel
<Etriaph> With that it's either/or
<gunndawg_> Etriaph: ah ok, didnt know I could remove the task manager from the default panel
<hyper_ch> gunndawg_: as I said before, it's a widget also
<hyper_ch> you can remove it, re-add it, move it some otherplace...
<gunndawg_> hyper_ch: right, I'm talking about the default panel
<hyper_ch> panel is where the widget is attached to
<Etriaph> A default panel is just a panel with default widget configuration I'm sure
<Etriaph> Empty/Default, still just panels.
<gunndawg_> eh, I'll fuss around with it. Still not sure I like the dock idea. We'll see, heh
<hyper_ch> gunndawg_: http://images.sjau.ch/img/aad06ff7.png
<gunndawg_> hyper_ch: looks a lot like 15.04 to me :)
<hyper_ch> that is 15.04
<hyper_ch> why?
<gunndawg_> Just making an observation
<gunndawg_> I tried 15.04, was not fond of it on release day
<hyper_ch> that default colorful, non-blueish background is annoying
<hyper_ch> as you can see, icon-only task manager runs fine
<gunndawg_> hyper_ch: that's icon only task manager?
<hyper_ch> yes
<gunndawg_> how did you get the clock and everything on the right to incorporate?
<hyper_ch> plus a few apps added
<hyper_ch> and showing desktops
<hyper_ch> and general cpu/ram usage
<hyper_ch> you have the default bottom panel
<Graf_Westerholt> Mint is not good in setting up partitions automatically like Kubuntu. :D
<hyper_ch> just add the icon only task bar there
<hyper_ch> remove the default task manager
<gunndawg_> hyper_ch: so it overlaps?
<hyper_ch> leave all the rest as it is
<hyper_ch> what do you mean by overlap?
<hyper_ch> it's a widget that you place on hte panel
<gunndawg_> hyper_ch: well I dont fully understand. I added the widget and got a long dock like bar that I could add icons to, did not have my clock and everything that you have
<gunndawg_> hyper_ch: so I'm trying to figure out how you did that
<gunndawg_> oh on the panel it self
<gunndawg_> I was putting it on the desktop
<Etriaph> Widgets can live on panels or on the workspace, one QWidget at a time :D
<gunndawg_> did not know they could be on panels
<gunndawg_> I put mine on the desktop, now this all makes sense
<wldcordeiro_> Is there a ppa that's got tmux 2.0 on it?
<hyper_ch> wldcordeiro_: tried google.com?
<hyper_ch> or #tmux ?
<Etriaph> vivid is 1.9
<wldcordeiro_> hyper_ch: Google didn't get any results except for the announcement today which only links to tarballs.
<wldcordeiro_> lol for some reason the version string for 1.9 says `tmuxtmux 1.9` instead of just `tmux 1.9`
<Etriaph> wldcordeiro_: So compile it.
<Etriaph> Interesting, it's like screen.
<wldcordeiro_> I was trying to skip that if a ppa was available and I figured a channel dedicated to an ubuntu variant would know of one's existence not just respond with snark to a simple question.
<hyper_ch> tmux > screen
<wldcordeiro_> hyper_ch: Agreed. Used to use screen.
<hyper_ch> tmux.con http://paste.ubuntu.com/11021117/
<hyper_ch> +f
 * Graf_Westerholt is installing Linux Mint Debian.
<hyper_ch> default ctrl-b in tmux is annoying :) but you can easily adjust it to whatever you want :)
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: I haven't had need of screen, or it's successors, in quite some time; didn't know someone had improved on the idea.
<wldcordeiro_> hyper_ch: I always rebind moving between panes to hjkl
<hyper_ch> wldcordeiro_: interesting :)
<hyper_ch> Etriaph: tmux runs 25/7 for me
<gunndawg_> bah. tinkering around I deleted my default panel and re added it. now my launcher icons are super tiny
<wldcordeiro_> hyper_ch: https://gist.github.com/wldcordeiro/6b141a5fce68c36c9a8c tmux.conf for me.
<wldcordeiro_> I may steal some of your configs. :)
<wldcordeiro_> The mouse ones are great though.
<hyper_ch> wldcordeiro_: that's what configs are for
<wldcordeiro_> lol
<Etriaph> hyper_ch: I used screen when I had server in the basement; always-on IRC
<wldcordeiro_> I've been meaning to rework my zshrc to use antigen instead of oh-my-zsh since it's slow.
<hyper_ch> remapping window navigation... I'll bookmark yours
<Etriaph> I don't run an in-house server anymore though
<wldcordeiro_> I use tmux for development so I can have ipython in a pane, the dev server in another and then a third for normal shell stuff
<Etriaph> OK, one last smoke before bed.
<Etriaph> bbiab guys.
<Etriaph> wldcordeiro_: Yakuake, Kate, Konsole
<Etriaph> wldcordeiro_: :D
<Etriaph> brb
<wldcordeiro_> I use it within Yakuake!
<wldcordeiro_> It's even better that way.
<hyper_ch> also nice is tmux that it can be easily attached from multiple computers
<hyper_ch> screen was a pain in that regard
<gunndawg_> hyper_ch: I deleted my default panel and re added it now my launcher icons (right of K menu) are super small now :( http://i.imgur.com/6UVXsG5.jpg
<wldcordeiro_> hyper_ch: Have you tried using tmuxinator?
<wldcordeiro_> It's supposed to make a way to 'save' sessions.
<hyper_ch> gunndawg_: no idea why that is
<hyper_ch> wldcordeiro_: haven't tried that
<Etriaph> gunndawg_: Resize the panel up and down a bit
<gunndawg_> Etriaph: I removed the tiny icons and re added the icons and that fixed it
<Etriaph> OK, sleep time.  Take it easy folks.
<wldcordeiro_> hyper_ch: Have you installed tmux plugins?
<hyper_ch> wldcordeiro_: no
<wldcordeiro_> Oh man you'll like these then. :)
<wldcordeiro_> https://github.com/tmux-plugins/tpm
<wldcordeiro_> https://github.com/tmux-plugins/tmux-sidebar
<hyper_ch> tpm? trusted platform module?
<wldcordeiro_> Tmux Plugin Manager
<hyper_ch> the sidebar looks interesting
<wldcordeiro_> I installed the sidebar and the battery meter one.
<Zero_> hello
<Zero_> which do you like lubuntu and kubuntu ? tell me reason and profit to me.
<Graf_Westerholt> Zero_, I do not know Lubuntu, but I like KDE because it is very customizable.
<Zero_> Thx ! Graf ,And Which do you like KDE4 and newly one.
<Zero_> I like KDE4 as better to me.
<Graf_Westerholt> Zero_, why do you ask?
<Zero_> As normally, My friend like to newly one. However, I don't think that.
<Graf_Westerholt> Zero_, I do not understand perfectly. What does your friend like?
<Zero_> He like to kubuntu 15.10
<Graf_Westerholt> He likes Kubuntu 15.10.
<Zero_> Yes
<Graf_Westerholt> That is ok for him.
<Zero_> however, I don't feel 15.04 is better to me.
<Zero_> It is licleded to older machine so not same feeling as
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not understand “licleded”, Zero_.
<Zero_> so sorry
<Zero_> my machine is older
<Graf_Westerholt> Zero_, what CPU, how much Memory?
<Zero_> My machine is i810 and 2G
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<Zero_> Mac-book is
<Graf_Westerholt> Zero_, some people told me that Kubuntu 15.04 is experimental. On my Laptop it uses 50 % CPU on idle, while with 14.10 it was only about 3 %. So I installed Linux Mint Debian to try. But I prefer KDE instead of Cinnamon.
<Zero_> wow..
<Graf_Westerholt> brb
<Zero_> OK .. I will try 14.1 or past one
<Zero_> thx ! Graf...
<Graf_Westerholt> Zero_, Kubuntu 14.04 is an LTS.
<Zero__> Thx ! Graf .. I will try to 14.04.
<Graf_Westerholt> Zero__ :)
 * gunndawg_ recommends 14.04
<Graf_Westerholt> gunndawg :D
<roushan> hi
<eric850> y a qq'un ?
<Graf_Westerholt> !fr | eric850
<ubottu> eric850: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gunndawg_> For my friend who is trying to set up a VPN. If anyone has any knowledge here is his post on the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2277322
<gunndawg_> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?68135-L2TP-IPSec-VPN-Connection&p=371858#post371858
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ejay> BluesKaj: howdy
<BluesKaj> hi ejay
<rattking> hmm spellchecking looks broken in quassel but works in other kde apps
<BluesKaj> rattking, which kubuntu?
<rattking> 15.04 with the 5.3 ppa (had to go 5.3 for ksshaskpass to work with kwallet)
<BluesKaj> rattking, well, i haven't seen spell check work on Konversation on plasma 5.3 either
<rattking> hmm interesting. I do have spell checking in kopete and kate (the only 2 others I checked)
<BluesKaj> rattking, I don't have it setup globally
<rattking> I knew where that was in kde4.. not sure in plasma 5
<rattking> I know a common problem was not having language set
<rattking> ohh its in 'Regional Settings' now and I hav eit enabled by default and lang set :(
<BluesKaj> yes
<rattking> I am trying to find a older cory of quassle to see if it was linked against any spelling libs. I dont see any on the verson I have installed
<rattking> s/cory/copy/
<Martin7738> Hi, is there an easy way to protect a home repertory from begin accessed by another user, I mean without having to change the access to the repertory each time a new user is added ?
<Martin7738> being *
<BluesKaj> Martin7738, do you mean repository like the sources.list?
<BluesKaj> or home directory
<Martin7738> BluesKaj: I meant the home directory
<BluesKaj> Martin7738,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/200911/how-to-prevent-access-to-a-folder-by-other-users
<muntrue> Hey Folks, is there anyone that can help me with an IPSec/L2TP VPN connection, I have been at it for hours now but I just cant make it happen
<ik_> hi
<ik_> how are you ?
<lolmaus> Is there a canonical guide for setting up ssh agent in Kubuntu?
<ik_> can you help me ?
<ik_> I have problems with Knotes
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, this works on the later kubuntus as well http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-ssh-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<ik_> hi
<Guest56216> somebody know how can install canon mf4770n printer
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: thank you kind sir
<lolmaus> BluesKaj: hey, that's not what I'm asking for. That's about sshd, i'm askin about sshagent.
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, sorry what do you mean by ssh-agent, like the proxy ?
<BluesKaj> lolmaus, you can find several ssh-agent related apps in the package manager
<cjwelborn> I have ~1.5GB in ~/.local/share/Trash/files (and related files in ../Trash/info). Can I safely delete all of that stuff?
<tsimpson> you can just go to trash:/ in the file manager (it'll have a localized name under Places too) and right-click to choose to empty
<cjwelborn> tsimpson: Yeh, I was wondering if any apps are gonna break if I manually did it though. It's just trash right? So it shouldn't be a problem? I don't know if it's one of those things that the "official app" needs to do (because of the ../Trash/info files).
<cjwelborn> tsimpson: when in doubt, I will do the trash:/ thing though.
<tsimpson> cjwelborn: you should be able to safely blast it away, it should be recreated by anything that expects to use it
<cjwelborn> tsimpson: thanks. I didn't even realize how large it had grown because I'm on the command line most of the time and I use 'Delete' instead of 'Move to trash' whenever I can.
<tsimpson> Yakuake is usually my file manager ;)
<cjwelborn> Here I was running rsync and I see a .local/share/Trash file had errored, which means I just rsync'd that 1.5GB. My /home is like 8GB and rsync has been running forever, so I don't want to stop the operation before it completes. Yakuake is awesome by the way. I can't live without it.
<ShishKabab> I've copied my .local, .kde and .config directories from another computer, but now my KWallet won't open with a -9 read error. Is there any way to copy KWallet data in a safe way.
<ShishKabab> ?
<rattking> you can export it as xml then import it
<rattking> but make sure your uid and gid are right for the system you moved those dirs to
<ShishKabab> rattking: Thanks, will try that!
<MoonUnit`> woot, 5.4 roll on wayland.
<user> witam
<bryq> jest tu kto ??
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`plasma 5.4 ...when?
<BluesKaj> i switched my sources.list to Wyly 15.10, so I'll keep an eye out for wayland and plasma 5.4 , there were some packages in the repos
<MoonUnit`> BluesKaj: no idea when. https://plus.google.com/+MartinGr%C3%A4%C3%9Flin/posts/GpPBbH1ftnz
<BluesKaj> some time down the line ..I'll wait til the devs want them tested
<jchonig> Help, I did something to my system and lost the ability to configure activities.  Create Activity does nothing and the Main activity looks different than activities on my other desktop (red and green balls around a Play button)
<jchonig> Maybe I pulled in later versions of some programs from getdebs?
<BluesKaj> jchonig, which Kubuntu release?
<jchonig> 14.04
<MoonUnit`> BluesKaj: i'll keep an eye out until RebeccablackOS includes it.
<jchonig> I ran an apt-get command that removed a bunch of packages, then reinstalled kubuntu-desktop but may have pulled in incorrect debs.  I may need to reinstall from Kubuntu 14.04 to fix this.
<BluesKaj> jchonig, did you follow up the update and upgrade commands with dist upgrade?
<jchonig> I wasn't doing an upgrade just trying to install some i386 libs (on amd64 system) and buggered up a command line
<jchonig> jchonig I'm probably going to need to reinstall (puppet will reconfigure for me) or restore the system from a backup if this isn't obvious
<rattking> you can look in /var/log/dkpg.log to see what really happened
<jchonig> rattking I know what happened, I tried to change my system while listening to a conference call.  :-(
<rattking> I mean you can find out what was removed and put it back
<jchonig> rattking good point.  Although I originally installed this system as ubuntu and switched to kubuntu later so I could clean out some cruft with a re-install
<jchonig> jch@schlepp[646]:~$ grep 05-08 /var/log/dpkg.log | grep -vE 'status|configure|trigproc|startup' | wc -l => 809
<daniel__> hola buenas
<jchonig> rattking BluesKaj found it: aptitude install libkactivities-bin:amd64 libkactivities-models1
<rattking> nice
<|aaron> since updating to 15.04 im having problems with chrome freezing... it will just completely stop responding to input for a minute or so. doesnt seem to matter what tabs i have open and ive got plenty of free system resources.. help?
<jchonig> Should kubuntu desktop require those?  I don't remember if I had to do anything to enable activities, that was last year.  i.e. do I need to file a bug?
<Zippi> Hi, trying out kubuntu first time (newest release) and when I use keepass2 to copy a password, it never gets cleared. Any tips for a fix?
<soee> aatwood: try disabling gpu support in settings
<soee> aatwood: also are you some propriety drivers ?
<jchonig> rattking Thanks for the help
<rattking> anytime!
#kubuntu 2015-05-09
<gunndawg_> Thinking of firing up a virtual machine to do some testing. What do you guys recommend? VMWare or Virtual Box?
<gunndawg_> any suggestions? VMWare or Virtual Box?
<OerHeks> gunndawg_, KVM
<OerHeks> or virtualbox
<Dragnslcr> gunndawg_: the libvirt tools are very helpful
<gunndawg_> Dragnslcr: so you're saying dont use vmware or virtual box?
<Dragnslcr> gunndawg_: kvm has worked well for me
<gunndawg_> I'll look into it. Would really like to get a VM up
<Dragnslcr> virt-install is good for creating a VM, then you can use virsh to manage it
<Dragnslcr> They're both part of libvirt, which is a wrapper library for kvm
<gunndawg> so I installed KVM
<gunndawg> and the GUI tool
<gunndawg> setting up the VM I have selected the ISO and OS type (linux) but it wants a Version. I am installing and testing Arch. Not sure what version to select for Arch
<cjwelborn> gunndawg: I usually end up searching to find out which Linux Kernel version the distro is based on.
<deee> hi
<deee> hey  buddy need some help
<deee> i just installed the kubuntu 15
<deee> am a noob
<deee> perhaps i want the windows bootloader as default and not the grub
<deee> how do i do tha
<deee> that*
<deee> guys
<deee> anyone
<juacom99> dee so you got a double boot in your PC and you want windows to be selected as default i i'm geting it right?
<KrakenSkulls> hi. I installed Kubuntu last night. Really liking the new look. I am having an issue with the fonts though. They are pretty fuzzy. I enabled anti-aliasing, is there anything else I can do? Specifically terminal looks janky
<KrakenSkulls> maybe I need to install some other ones? It doesn't seem to come with too many monospaced ones
<cjwelborn> KrakenSkulls: I use DejaVu Sans Mono for code, but also look at sub-pixel rendering under your font settings. If you pick the correct one it makes a big difference. It did for me anyway.
<KrakenSkulls> cjwelborn: thanks! I just tried playing around with subpixel and tried RGB. looks a lot better in firefox
<cjwelborn> KrakenSkulls: Also the 'Hinting Style' makes a big difference with 'fuzziness' or when they are too 'sharp'.
<cjwelborn> KrakenSkulls: I'm no expert, but the hinting style basically handles how fonts are smoothed out. You can make them bolder, sharper, blurrier, etc.
<KrakenSkulls> do you have to restart the app to see the difference?
<cjwelborn> KrakenSkulls: yes
<KrakenSkulls> cjwelborn: ahh no wonder!
<KrakenSkulls> cjwelborn: BitStream Vera Sans Mono is my favorite coding font. it's free online. gonna give it a whirl now
<cjwelborn> KrakenSkulls: cool. fonts are a touchy subject (just like editors) when it comes to programmers. :) As long as it's readable to you.
<KrakenSkulls> well it's gotta be monospaced, and there aren't very many of those. Terminal 9pt on Windows is also rad
<KrakenSkulls> probably some joker out there who uses Comic Sans though
<KrakenSkulls> i solved a weird sound issue by accident last night and i'll divulge the solution for free. i had event sounds but no youtube audio. i had to bring up the mixer, then right click at the top of the correct volume slider. a popup appears and you select "move to <device>", basically reassigning the output to the correct audio device
<KrakenSkulls> never would have found that weird hiden popup if i wasnt totally frustrated and just randomly clicking around
<shantanu> hi
<baizon> hi, i have a question, but im not sure if its a bug. Since my update 14.10 -> 15.04 my audio is different. But i cant tell if its better or worse, its just different. Can someone give me some explanation or show me the right direction where to find some info about it?
<KrakenSkulls> baizon:  click on the volume icon in the system tray, then click mixer
<baizon> KrakenSkulls: yes, got it
<KrakenSkulls> baizon: from there go to settings, and Audio setup
<baizon> KrakenSkulls: yes, also got it
<KrakenSkulls> baizon: i donno, between that and select master channel, you should be able to change what needs to be changed
<baizon> ok, will try that, thanks
<KrakenSkulls> maybe it's playing in mono and not stereo
<baizon> KrakenSkulls: indeed, it changed to "line-out"
<baizon> thank you :)
<KrakenSkulls> baizon: awesome!
<carlos> intervac
<muntrue> Hi there, hope there is someone that can help me. I am trying to launch XCOM from steam (kubuntu 14.04) but its just not launching
<muntrue> Here is the steam log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11039886/
<noaXess> hello..
<noaXess> testing upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04... now.. on 14.10 i used wicd for managing networks.. .. so now in 15.04 it's installed, but can't see any tray icon and network-manager is also available..
<noaXess> how to switch to wicd as default network manager?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Zevs> hello world
<niki_bo> hello world
<jayson> utfu
<jayson> test
<Guest80651> ping
<doudou> hi
<doudou> can some help me ??
<zamazan4ik> hi
<zamazan4ik> pls tell me about stability of plasma 5.3
<legodude> hey, having kwallet trouble w/ 15.04, never really used before, but korganizer says it cant access kwallet, and trying to run the walletmanager gets me "kwalletmanager(8359)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled "
<surfs^> Hi all.
<surfs^> How do I disable desktop effects in Kubuntu 15.04 with Plasma 5?
<noaXess> tried to upgrade to 15.04 form 14.10 witha asus a76n notebook, dual grafic intel/nvidia, ssd... no luck.. also plasma 5 seams to be not all redy for dayli use
<BluesKaj> noaXess, dual grafic intel/nvidia  expalins it , install nvidia-prime
<noaXess> i got it ready to work.. but sometimes on boot, it says checking device and then.. system start stopped... maybe also other probs..
<BluesKaj> surfs^, kmenu>computer>system settings>desktop behaviour>desktop effects
<noaXess> BluesKaj: have you successfull yupgrade fro 14.10?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: back now in vivid..
<noaXess> BluesKaj: you mean, i should install nvidia-prime now?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, yes my upgrade from 14.10 was successful
<noaXess> nvidia-prime already installe
<kallecarl> surfs^: "How do I disable desktop effects in Kubuntu 15.04 with Plasma 5?"
<kallecarl> system settings > desktop behavior > desktop effects
<kallecarl> turn them all off
<BluesKaj> the intel/nvidia dual gpu system is not easy to setup , and on 15.04 I have no idea other than nvidia-prime, noaXess
<kallecarl> you may want to fuss with display and monitor > compositing
<BluesKaj> kallecarl, I assumed he knew what to do once he got to desktop effects :-)
<kallecarl> BluesKaj: didn't see your reply
<kallecarl> apologies
<BluesKaj> np
<dougl> How can I tell what BT adaptor is in my notebook?
<dougl> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03) this is the combo device I put in.
<Eslar> Hey there
<Eslar> anyone around who could give me a hand?
<danielle31> hi all. I'm using the new kubuntu 15.04; love it so far. when I go to send an encrypted message using KMail, I get the error "It was not possible to create a message composer." This only happens using an identity I have set GPG up with. It doesn't happen using an identity I haven't. Any idea what's wrong?
<metallic> Hello! I have just met the program "nice" on the shell. What is it useful for? :/
<kallecarl> danielle31: https://osdir.com/ml/kdepim-bugs/2013-12/msg00018.html https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332167 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=328311
<ubottu> KDE bug 332167 in crypto "KMail is failing to encrypt PGP/Inline for non-signed key" [Normal,Needsinfo: remind]
<ubottu> KDE bug 328311 in composer "KMail doesn't let me manually select a non verified PGP key which doesn't contains the receivers address" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<kallecarl> metallic: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+nice+command
<metallic> kallecarl: I actually expected someone to tell why would someone use such program but I clicked on one of the links your search gave and now I think no more that this program is useless
<metallic> thanks :)
<metallic> also... "let me google it for you"? XD
<kallecarl> metallic: the way I know about it is someone told it to me
<kallecarl> nice is a way to set priorities if some process is interfering with another
<metallic> kallecarl: by interfering what do you mean? I understand that it is a way to set the "urgency" of a process
<metallic> is it not?
<kallecarl> metallic: maybe you want your music player to have priority over everything else
<kallecarl> but some indexing program is interfering
<kallecarl> making music not play correctly
<kallecarl> most users don't need this
<kallecarl> particularly on Kubuntu
<kallecarl> applications respect each other pretty much
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, you shouldn't really need to use nice on a normal desktop computer
<metallic> mmm... really?
<kallecarl> metallic: it's the Truth
<kallecarl> especially if you don't know what it does...better to not mess with it
<Dragnslcr> The basic idea is that if you have two programs that can both use 100% of the CPU, you can use nice to control what percentage each program gets to use
<metallic> That's what I was thinking to use "nice" for
<kallecarl> what programs are using 100% CPU
<Dragnslcr> So you could set one program to get 75% of the CPU and the other to get 25% of the CPU
<metallic> kallecarl: sometimes I have several things working at the same time and I really would like to set priority on them
<Dragnslcr> But a normal desktop computer shouldn't generally be running multiple programs that are that CPU-intensive
<kallecarl> okay be careful though
<kallecarl> metallic: what Dragnslcr said
<metallic> I will, I learned a new thing :)
<kallecarl> yes when you run Kubuntu you are automatically nice to the max
<metallic> According to my shell the default nice value is 0 :/
<metallic> not -20
<Dragnslcr> Yup, 0 is considered normal
<metallic> Dragnslcr: I meant that for me it is not set "to the maximum"
<metallic> )
<kallecarl> everyone here is nice B^)
<Dragnslcr> No, because everything set to -20 is no different than everything set to 0
<Dragnslcr> Everything would still have the same priority
<kallecarl> metallic: what are you referring to with "I have several things working at the same time" and you want to set priority
<kallecarl> what things? if there's a conflict, it's likely to call for other remedies than setting nice values
<kallecarl> okay gotta go... metallic, you're in good hands with Dragnslcr
<metallic> kallecarl: Sometimes I have several programs running which require machine resources and I clearly need some more than others. For instance, if I am GNUPLOT for viewing and performing operations on differential equations or such things, meanwhile I have things like the e-mail client, web browser and IRC client and running
<metallic> I use*
<metallic> The web browser is not so urgent to me, I may need to watch some documentation from time to time. The truth is that I don't think I am going to this this command much
<metallic> going to need*
<kallecarl> metallic: try it out...you might learn another new thing...also ksysguard (GUI) or top (CLI) will tell you CPU%, there may not be a need to set new nice levels
<metallic> When the time comes for me to set priorities on my running programs I will see :)
<Dragnslcr> metallic: in that case, you could set your plotting to a lower priority (e.g. renice it to 5), so that the other programs can more easily get the small amount of CPU time that they need
<Dragnslcr> But I would only do it if the web browser and email client are noticably unresponsive
<metallic> wait, so if I want GNUplot to have more resources I should diminish its niceness? :/
<Dragnslcr> No, but none of those other programs require much CPU time
<metallic> My laptop is not a very potent machine hehe
<Dragnslcr> And you typically want those kinds of programs to be more responsive
<Dragnslcr> It doesn't really matter if an hour-long computation takes an extra 10 seconds to finish
<metallic> mmm... Well, you sure know more than me
<Dragnslcr> I have Konversation taking less than 1% of the CPU. Firefox is taking 16%, but Firefox isn't known for being overly efficient with resource usage
<Dragnslcr> I don't have an email client running at the moment, but I doubt it will be using more than 1-2% most of the time
<metallic> I guess I should see the amount of resources programs use when I face such situations, as you said
<metallic> Thanks to both of you :) Dragnslcr kallecarl, I keep on reading kubuntu's help
<Dragnslcr> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_04_03.html#sect_04_03_05_01 has a brief description
<metallic> Well, I got the idea, "better do not touch" XD
<Ab3L> hi everybody
<dougl> Hi
<droftware> Do I have to build KDE SC on my system if I am already running Kubuntu ,to do any development activities?
<BluesKaj> droftware, best to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<metallic> Dragnslcr: I have been taking a look to the link you gave me, I think it suits me perfectly. Thanks, you gave more than you thought
<danielle31> kallecarl: thanks thats the bug I'm getting. it looks like it was pushed into 4.12. but I'm using KDE plasma 5.22 in kubuntu :-S
<Dragnslcr> No problem, metallic
<noaXess> in 15.04 i want use wicd as my default network manager.. how to set it a default?
<noaXess> and how to remove network-manager.. that i can get wicd tray back?
<LogicalDash> I accidentally merged some contacts in the Telepathy contact list that I shouldn't have. How do I split them back up?
<LogicalDash> ...there was a damn button for it
<LogicalDash> >_<
<kbandicoot> sup people
<kbandicoot> exit
#kubuntu 2015-05-10
<Wendel66> Hello guyz. I'm facing some problems to connect my iPhone on Kubuntu 15.04
<ans> hi
<ans> hello al
<ans> i hav an qus
<fmetton> hi :)
<NeuhNeuh> Sorry, Hi :)
<levent> test
<Mekzholan> Hi, I've just updated to the latest Kubuntu. Now my system is locking the screen after me beeing a few minutes away from it. Where and how can I disable that?
<madeti> Mekzholan: in the system tray (bottom right corner by default) you will find a "Battery and Brightness" applet, right-click and choose "Configure power saving"
<madeti> you can find the settings there
<madeti> Mekzholan: or goto System Settings-> Desktop Behaviour-> Screen Locking
<Mekzholan> madeti: thank, that was the relevant info :)
<Mekzholan> the power settings didn't help
<madeti> Mekzholan: happy to help :)
<madeti> got confused myself :P
<Mekzholan> A different question: it is planned to fix https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344651 in Kubuntu as well?
<ubottu> KDE bug 344651 in kcm "Plasma 5.2 System Preference Crash" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<Mekzholan> It affects me quite a lot... :(
<madeti> Mekzholan: accoding to the comments the bug was in Qt itself and has been resolved in Qt5.4.2
<Mekzholan> that's how I understood it. But I don't know what policy Kubuntu has of updating the Qt version...
<madeti> I guess you need to wait a while for qt updates in vivid
<rom1504> Hi I just updated to 15.10, how do I add the quick launch widget ? it doesn't seem there
<rom1504> it has to be possible to have the quick launch widget surely ?
<rom1504> the "get new widget" thing crashes plasma
<rom1504> http://www.tutorialgeek.net/2015/04/why-you-might-not-want-to-upgrade-to.html for real
<rom1504> oh you just need to drag and drop icons in the bar
<Siente> Hello guys, when I try to install kubuntu or ubuntu my installation is always crashing: http://www.azlatev.com/snapshot1.png
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<StevenRay> having issues with nviia restricted driver and black screen. anyone can help?
<BluesKaj> StevenRay, do you mean recommended driver?
<wuschLOR> hi there I#m trying to make kate dafault editor for git instead of vim or nano - but git config --global core.editor 'kate' doesnt work
<wuschLOR> whats my fault ?
<max3> does anyone know how to get apps to stack in task manager in plasma 5
<max3> eg right now i have 4 dolphins open and they're each an entry in the task manager
<max3> whereas before they would stack into one and then expand
<max3> when i clicked
<yofel> max3: right click on task manager -> settings -> general -> grouping and sorting -> grouping: by program name, and uncheck "only when taskbar is full"
<max3> yofel: thank you very much
<max3> also is there a way to get the desktop to show the desktop folder? i've only managed to add a folder widget
<Siente> Guys, when I try to install kubuntu or ubuntu my installation is always crashing: http://www.azlatev.com/snapshot1.png
<Happy_the_Exceed> Hi. Great work with this 15.04 release. I'm impressed.
<Happy_the_Exceed> Though would be cool to include an option in the context-menu for right-clicking inside the File/Directory Browser to Open in Konsole/Terminal. With the terminal starting in that current directory.
<Guest34863> After boot the hard disk light on my pc is on full time and everything is really slow to respond on the computer - any help?
<Guest34863> After boot the hard disk light on my pc is on full time and everything is really slow to respond on the computer - any help?
<Guest34863> I am afer running top and there is a process with command "http" using 99% cpu - what is this ?
<Guest34863> and apt-check is bouncing beteeen 20 and 90% of cpu
<Voyage> I just upgraded to latest kubuntu. I have one external display that I only use. Not the laptop one. I do not see how to disable or turn of the laptop display (there was a checkbox before in the display setting in the older kubuntu.
<OerHeks> Voyage, does your laptop have a FN key for that? internal/external/both?
<Voyage> FN key? yes
<Voyage> OerHeks, ^
<OerHeks>  it depends on the laptop model what fn + F1-F12 key it is.
<Voyage> How do I go back to the old KDE?
<OerHeks> reinstall i guess?
<Voyage> there are several other headaches. I cant set the date formate to ISO.
<Voyage> OerHeks,  just REisnstalling with reinstall kde back. I want to get the old version
<OerHeks> Install 14.04 lts then
<Voyage> OerHeks,  You mean format the existing system?
<Voyage> I have all my settings here
<OerHeks> You cannot downgrade the existing kubuntu.
<Voyage> sure?
<Voyage> OerHeks,  so what will FN key do for me?
<OerHeks> depends on the model, usually it got 2 screen icons on it.
<Voyage> d630 dell core 2 duo
<Voyage> OerHeks,  what ever the model is, do you meant that it will turn off the display?
<OerHeks> That should be possible, afaik
<Voyage> then I checked. not possible in my system. Is there a way in kubuntu?
<OerHeks> I have no option to do so ..
<OerHeks> ( in Kubuntu)
<Voyage> thanks
<ubuntuser> couldn't get any help on #ubuntu, let's try here:
<ubuntuser> hi. can you help me pls? my xorg.conf got corrupted, and after i did an automatic rebuild of the file, vga connection goes crazy: when i attach vga monitor to my laptop, both displays go black, and when i detach it, many of the labels on the screen have got smaller (like if dpi suddenly decremented). my settings show only one lvds screen, no vga, as well as nvidia x server settings utility. how do i fix it?
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  I upgraded my 14.10 install to 15.04.  That was a nightmare and didn't work.  So I re-installed, mount my 14.10 /home partition as /home on 15.04.  But Plasma 5 doesn't use the KDE settings from 14.10: How can I get Plasma 5 to use all the Plasma 4 desktop settings I have made?
<z4sk4> hi how i spossible add an option on the right click mouse?
<z4sk4> add one more command to click
<DarthFrog> Now that would be a useful thing to be able to do.
<DarthFrog> Just as a suggestion, you might find what you need somewhere in SystemSettings.
<z4sk4> DarthFrog: i need for example: rich click on archive and see: copy, paste MY FUNCTIOn, etc
<DarthFrog> And I could think of other things that would be handy  to be able to access from a right button mouse click.
<DarthFrog> But I can't see anything in System Settings that let you configure a mouse menu.
<DarthFrog> z4sk4: http://archive.oreilly.com/pub/h/3156
<DarthFrog> No idea if that works in Plasma 5 or not.
<z4sk4> DarthFrog: oh!! so cool!!
<DarthFrog> Also, Folder View Settings has a Mouse Actions section.
<pinguin> *
<richard28711> can someone please help me get vlc media player to work
<richard28711> i cannot play dvds as it gives me error about reading them
<OerHeks> richard28711, did you perform the steps on the dvd wiki ?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<richard28711> what?
<OerHeks> ( same for kubuntu)
<OerHeks> restricted extra's and run the css script, restart vlc and voila
<richard28711> should i install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<OerHeks> Yes, for the codecs
<richard28711> let me try thanks
<richard28711> i will be back with the results
<OerHeks> :-)
<richard28711> i am back i install kubuntu-restricted-extras and nothing happened\
<richard28711> am i herre?
<BluesKaj> richard28711, that depends :-)
<Unit193> No, you're over there.'
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<OerHeks> now part 2: the css script
<OerHeks> It is the hack, DVD-john found out the 1st 11 digits is the key of any dvd :-)
<OerHeks> ...
<Kaliraa> How can I know when https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.10.0.php will be added to the Ubuntu repos?
<richard28711> Thanks its working excellent now
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> have fun
<richard28711> i am...listening to Buddy Guy live at Montreux...do u know who he is
<OerHeks> Nope, i am watching Faithless - live in Alexandra Palace
<richard28711> one of the all time great blues guitarist...check him out if a blues listener
<BluesKaj> yup and old blues guy, been around for yrs
<richard28711> triple cd featuring him and 2 others..Carlos Santana presents  Blues at Montreux 2004
<richard28711> i mean dvd
<richard28711> cya guys later i have to go square dancing and bowling league
 * BluesKaj is listening to the Moody Blues to Our Children's Children on Dolby Digital, transferred from a 4 channel RTR tape
<droftware> I am not able to increase brightness in my kubuntu installation
<jParkton> that should be a hardware thing not an OS iirc
<jParkton> isnt there a button on your computer to increase it?
<droftware> jParkton:  Its not a hardware thing,I was able to do so when I was using windows
<jParkton> Switch back to windows then your computer has no brightness button and you need a do it all OS
<droftware> jParkton:  It has a brightness button but I am not able to increase the brightness
<natacus> I have a fresh install of kubuntu 15.04, added a repo for a package called solaar, then my computer hangs an i see apt-update and http as two processes using 100%cpu - this goes on forever, not sure if the solaar package is anything to do with it but its the only non standard thing i did.
<natacus> I have a fresh install of kubuntu 15.04, added a repo for a package called solaar, then my computer hangs an i see apt-update and http as two processes using 100%cpu - this goes on forever, not sure if the solaar package is anything to do with it but its the only non standard thing i did.
<BluesKaj> natacus, have installed solaar ? If so then comment the ppa with # in front of the deb line in the sources.list and save the file. then update and upgrade again to see if it hangs
<natacus> BluesKaj:  well when i went to add it, i was in a rush and just stuck something into the terminal i copied froma  ubuntu forum and it worked. But today I removed that ppa to be on safe side,
<LogicalDash> there's some kind of bug in kde-telepathy that's making it fail to display, like, every other message in this xmpp chatroom I use
<LogicalDash> I'm not sure, it might do that in every chat
<BluesKaj> LogicalDash, use konversation or quassel for irc if telepathy isn't working ...never had much luck with telepathy as an irc client myself
<LogicalDash> I'm not using it for irc
<LogicalDash> I already use quassel for irc
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> maybe some one else can answer...sorry to waste your time, LogicalDash
<dougl> :)
<Zippi> somehow I seem to lose v-sync when I reboot even though the settings say it's on
<Rainx> Anyone knows, if its possible to mount onedrive/skydrive library through curlftp or something else. "like you can map network drive to onedrive in windows using https://d.docs.live.net/"your CID number" ?
<SocialEvil> hi guys. i have a question...on my windows whenever i am downloading something, when i browse at the same time.. my pages load very quickly.. on kubuntu when i download something and browse pages, the open veeeerrry slow if they actually load.. when i am not downloading its perfect and fast... is there something like priority or something like that ? or?
<slaknub> how to change kubuntu into fluxbox? i want it lightweight sometimes
<bprompt> slaknub:   install fluxbox maybe>?
<slaknub> thats all?
<bprompt> maybe? for that matter
<slaknub> what services should i disable?
<bprompt> slaknub:     IIRC if you run fluxbox, you'd not be running kwin, and the window manager, like fluxbox, will have its own loading configuration
<bprompt> I use kde apps, but I run lxde window manager
<slaknub> hmm ok
#kubuntu 2016-05-09
<KU_newbie> hello all
<KU_newbie> does 16.04 not work properly in vbox VMs?
<user|97366> how do I get my display driver to update
<user|97366> I go to my driver manager and dont see any driver options
<user|74161> Hi there, can someone tell me the system requirements for kubuntu 14.04 and 16.04, please?
<prova>  Hi everyone! Could you suggest me how to install a minimal K desktop enviroment over a "mini.iso" xenial installation?
<hateball> prova: plasma-desktop is probably the smallest meta-package
<hateball> prova: whereas kubuntu-desktop is the full experience
<prova> Is plasma-desktop the same as kde-plasma-desktop for previous releases?
<prova>  @hateball
<akik> anybody tested installing unity in a kubuntu installation? it complains of account plugins for facebook and google coming from two different packages
<hateball> prova: afaik yes
<prova> hateball, Thanks
<akik> here's a possible fix for my problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/621284/unmet-dependencies-when-trying-to-install-kde-plasma-5-3-on-ubuntu-15-04 it talks about removing the conflicting packages before installation of the other de
<valorie> 15.04 is no longer supported, akik
<akik> valorie: i just mentioned the solution for the current problem
<valorie> right, and sometimes that works
<akik> the same in here http://askubuntu.com/questions/764542/help-installing-kubuntu-desktop-on-ubuntu-16-04
<valorie> there is usually a reason for the conflict however
<valorie> and sometimes it means an error in packaging
<valorie> you are right though, that askubuntu page seems to have a reasonable discussion
<akik> i'll test it in virtualbox
<akik> other way round though, installing unity to under kubuntu
<akik> i was able to install ubuntu-desktop under unity but now there's only the desktop without any panels
<akik> sorry ubuntu-desktop under kubuntu
<akik> which package is providing the dash etc. ?
<soee_> akik: i think this is not right channel for this question, jump to #ubuntu
<akik> ok
<hazamonzo> Howdy
<soee_> hiho hazamonzo
<hazamonzo> soee_: Hey there
<hazamonzo> I think today is the day Im going to take up smoking again...
<soee_> no ...
<hazamonzo> So im looking for the location of the sticky notes data in KDE
<hazamonzo> Im told its in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<hazamonzo> But I don't have the plasma-appletsrc  in that directory
<hazamonzo> Any other places to check?
<hateball> it was, in KDE4
<hateball> it should be under ~/.local/ somewhere with plasma 5, not sure where exactly
<hateball> if you know a phrase from a note you can grep for it
<hazamonzo> hateball: Good thinking
<hazamonzo> hateball: /.local/share/plasma_notes
<hazamonzo> Thanks mate
<hateball> hazamonzo: :)
<yossarianuk> can anyone say why I get the following in dsmeg when I setup a network bridge using network-manager (for bridge br0)
<yossarianuk> [ 1271.540537] br0: port 1(enp3s0f1) received tcn bpdu
<yossarianuk>  [ 1271.540548] br0: topology change detected, propagating
<yossarianuk>  with stp enabled?
<yossarianuk>  however if I add the bridge just by editing /etc/network/interfaces (old ubuntu method) I do not see any messages
<yossarianuk>  i.e - if I use this method (and enable stp) I do not see the messages -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KvmWithBridge
<yossarianuk>  however I want to use network-manager do easily change netowrk profiles
<hazamonzo> So check this. I went to update kubuntu last night and it went terrible. Im getting a Kernal Panic - Unable to Mount file system. From what i've read it its either a case of a bad upgrade ot running out of diskspace?
<hazamonzo> Its making for a fun Monday at the office! :)
<yossarianuk> hazamonzo: can you try a previous kernel ?
<hazamonzo> Any pointers on figuring out why the file system couldn't be mounted before I start trying solutions I google?
<Smurphy> Anyone knows a Tool I can use to anotate something on my screen ???
<hazamonzo> yossarianuk: Good question
<hazamonzo> yossarianuk: I haven't yet. Let me jump inot IRC on my mobile and reboot this laptop
<yossarianuk> you can get to the grub menu by holding left shift during boot
<hazamonzo> yossarianuk: Grub I can still get to
<yossarianuk> worth a go
<yossarianuk> if you can get it to boot at least you should be able to fix it.
<yossarianuk> if not use live cd
<yossarianuk> check things like grub menu boot devices, fstab , etc
<hazamonzo> yossarianuk: Thats what im hoping! To be honest... i just installed a new version of Kubuntu alongside for the time being (which is what im on now)
<hazamonzo> Right. be right back
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<haza123> Hey blueskaj
<haza123> Hey yossarianuk
<haza123> Looks like I can get to the login screen.  Can login though.  Password is accepted but I get thrown back to the login screen after a login attempt
<haza123> I can log in via a terminal though
<hateball> haza123: drop to tty1, login and make sure you're the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<haza123> Checking now
<BluesKaj> hi haza123
<yossarianuk> haza123: did you upgrade from an old version?
<haza123> That's right
<haza123> Also I have rw access on xauthority
<yossarianuk> Do you see any updates if you do (from tty)  - sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<haza123> Hmm, something about dpkg being interrupted
<yossarianuk> sounds like an incomplete upgrade
<yossarianuk> do you have network ?
<haza123> Just about to grab a cable. :-)
<yossarianuk> if you do you could try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<yossarianuk>  I have made a forum post here about the bridging issue -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323900&p=13486188#post13486188
<yossarianuk> this bug is ruining 16.04 for me ...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1578533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578533 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager - kubuntu 16.04, unable to change existing network interface : reason="connection.gateway-ping-timeout: can not set property: value "34163392" of type 'guint' is invalid or out of range for property 'gateway-ping-timeout' of type 'guint'"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<haza123> I had to run dpkg --configure -a before it allows me to -f install
<yossarianuk> check what its ssaying before you press y
<dmatt> hello guys on kubuntu 16.04, could anybody confirm that knetwalk game does not work? or is it just me?
<hateball> dmatt: segfaults indeed
<hateball> dmatt: seems to need qml-module-org-kde-games-core
<hateball> dmatt: feel free to file a packaging bug against knetwalk
<dmatt> hateball: i test it now and file afterwards
<dmatt> hateball: yes it works now, i suppose bug should be filed on launchpad
<hateball> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<haza123> I'm not sure exactly what is happening but the dpkg configure command is doing alot. Looks like it's continuing the installation maybe?
<haza123> Yossarianuk. Are you UK based?
<haza123> Also, do I want to keep a modified sddm xsession file?
<hateball> if you're not sure, I'd go with the packaged version over a modified one
<haza123> Okay
<yossarianuk> haza123: yes I am
<yossarianuk> I would let it overwtite
<yossarianuk> espically as previously you couldn't logi
<hazamonzo> Oh my god.....
<hazamonzo> yossarianuk: hateball... you guys just saved my day...
<hateball> :)
<hateball> I dont think I did anything tho, but good that it is working :D
<hazamonzo> I am seriously grateful!
<BluesKaj> ok gotta reboot, testing plasma and frameworks 5.6.3
<Smurphy> :}
<akik> oh wow i installed ubuntu-desktop on top of kubuntu installation. now when logging into plasma i get both plasma and unity dash :P
<akik> the startup script i made into unity is activated also in plasma system settings/autostart
<akik> i can't believe it. disabling the autostart script from plasma disables it also in unity
<hateball> The wonders of XDG
<akik> so i have to make some check in the script to see which de is running
<hateball> I'd think Unity would have somewhere to set the window manager, just like Plasma does
<hateball> So there would be no need to use startup scripts for that
<akik> i don't think this scenario has been tested because there were dependency errors by default
<akik> i have to run setsid unity in the script to start up the dash
<user|53765> have forgotten my password  help
<slhk> Hi, why doesn't org.debian.AptXapianIndex show up in qdbusviewer? does it have to be started somehow?
<yossarianuk> hazamonzo: glad it helped
<MichaelP> Anyone know if there going to be any mainline kernels for 16.04 ?
<akik> MichaelP: the normal kernel mainline 4.6.0 kernels work
<MichaelP> akik: i think last 4.6 kernel i used in fedora had no hdmi audio
<akik> i'll test video+audio
<MichaelP> k
<akik> audio+video go to my tv with hdmi now
<akik> i'm running 4.6.0 rc2 because after that the nvidia module was not compiling
<MichaelP> Whats the difference in generic and lowlatency ?
<MichaelP> i running ati
<akik> rc7 is now available
<MichaelP> I just downloaded it... releaesed yesterday
 * Smurphy is still not sure about upgrading to kubuntu 16.04 - will probably have to re-modify all my scripts etc.
<akik> still the error coming from nvidia dkms
<akik> i wonder if i should install nvidia-364 instead of nvidia-361
<MichaelP> rebooot into kernel 4.6-rc7 see what i get
<MichaelP> akik: kernel 4.6-rc7 no hdmi audio
<akik> MichaelP: how do you test?
<akik> i'm playing a video through an onkyo amp
<MichaelP>  I played video thru vlc... mp3 thru amarok.... no sound... but switching to laptop speakers then there is sound
<MichaelP> i going thru kenwood amp
<akik> MichaelP: try installing pavucontrol and selecting your output device there
<MichaelP> i did
<MichaelP> everything works on stock kernel
<akik> there could be another setting in pavucontrol that you need to change
<MichaelP> really plasma don't need pavucontrol
<akik> still working with nvidia-364 and kernel 4.6.0 rc7 *knock wood*
<akik> last page in pavucontrol shows all possible outputs
<BluesKaj> akik, hope you don't expect support here using a non default kernel
<akik> no
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, if you have intel-hda audio then yes
<akik> intel audio doesn't use pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> it does because pulse is defualt , that's the only reason , intel-hde can run fine without pulse. Most audio drivers can with the exception of webaudio which needs pulse on non intel chips
<BluesKaj> in other words, webaudio is the only drawback to running without pulse on most audio chips other than intel
<BluesKaj> and multiple simultaneous audio sources , but personally i don't listen to more than one source at atime anyway ;-)
<akik> i just want to make the minimum amount of changes to the system
<BluesKaj> of coursse, but I just don't need an unecessary extra audio process going on between alsa and the audio output
<MichaelP> guess try the old way for the hdmi audio.. at the end of the kernel line... radeon.audio=1
<yossarianuk> is anyone running 16.04 ok in vbox
<yossarianuk> I personally use KVM - but I have a windows using workmate who's trying to get guest additions to work - once he installs it and reboots the deskotp breaks
<acheron88> xenial in VBox is OK here
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I thought guest additons were written for VB not KVM
<acheron88> think they're asking for a friend who DOES use VBox?
<BluesKaj> acheron88, oops, my mistake :-) ..not paying close attention again
<jasonwert> Rea
<MichaelP> How do i uninstall the 4.6 rc7 kernel ? muon and synaptic not showing them
<genii> MichaelP: Depends how you installed it
<MichaelP> genii: downloaded clicked on them and guess QApt installed them
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, http://www.yourownlinux.com/2016/03/how-to-install-linux-kernel-4-5-rc7-in-linux.html
<acheron88> 'sudo apt-get purge' followed by the package names
<genii> If it was a .deb file then the package manager whould still list it, just there will be no repository associated with it
<MichaelP> sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-4.6.0-040600rc7_4.6.0-040600rc7.201605081830_all ... don't even find
<MichaelP> shoting it to inux-headers-4.6.0 found it
<acheron88> yes, package name != file name for apt/apt-get
<micha__> quit
<micha__> anyone alive?
<Lildirt> micha__: If you have a question, usually the best thing to do is just ask it. If someone can help you, they'll hopefully chime in.
<micha__> Lildirt: Thanks for the tip. No specific question here, just finding my way through irc again... ;)
<Lildirt> Alrighty. :p
<goddard> my keyboard settings are messed up in some apps like Firefox
<akashdeep> hi...!!!
<tiggo> Hello
<tiggo> Is there anyone who could assist me with Synchronisation of contacts between KDE Kontact and my owncloud server?
<tiggo> Or who has any hint on where the experts are?
<keithzg> tiggo: Not entirely sure, although my officemate has it set up and it *mostly* "Just Works".
<tiggo> Hi keithzg, Thanks for your answer. For me it also mostl just works.
<tiggo> Currently however I am a little bit stuck with an error message stating that a Contact entry could not be deleted from the server.
<tiggo> keithzg: The ressource could not be deleted. (401).
<tiggo> Any hint?
<keithzg> tiggo: Hmm, I'm afraid not. Do you control the ownCloud server in question? I wonder if there'd be anything helpful in the actual logs.
<tiggo> keithzg: Yes, it's a raspi right next to me. With a fresh install of owncloud. Do you have any idea of owncloud log files, i.e. where to find them?
<tiggo> keithzg: Owncloud 9 btw.
<keithzg> tiggo: Depends on precisely where you have it installed to, but in the "data" folder there should be an owncloud.log file. Possibly (likely?) /var/www/owncloud/data
<keithzg> You might need to change teh loglevel to get much from that, not entirely sure what the default is; in my /var/www/owncloud/config/config.php I have it set to 'loglevel' => '2'
<tiggo> keithzg: I just checked. It is /data/owncloud/data.
<tiggo> And yes, there is a logfile, but that quite strange to read.
<keithzg> Yeah it's mostly JSON and such I believe
<tiggo> Is there a way to make it readable?
<tiggo> 142): Sabre\\\\DAV\\\\Server->exec()\\n#12 \\\/var\\\/www\\\/owncloud\\\/apps\\\/dav\\\/appinfo\\\/v2\\\/remote.php(29): OCA\\\\DAV\\\\Server->exec()\\n#13 \\\/var\\\/www\\\/owncloud\\\/remote.php(138): require_once('\\\/var\\\/www\\\/ownclo...')\\n#14 {main}\",\"File
<tiggo> This is how it looks like in many lines....
<tiggo> Not even a time stamp.
<tiggo> At https://forum.owncloud.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=33274
<tiggo> I just read "...  after you have added 'debug' => true to your config/config.php."
<tiggo> Maybe I check that, once my update completed.
<tiggo> keithzg: Thanks for your hints. I have to leave now. Bye.
<tiggo> QUIT
<Doyle> Why is it that linux network drivers for macbooks aren't included?
<valorie> Doyle: so few mac users
<valorie> however, there are server images; so you can install from those ISOs and then sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop to get the equivalent
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/xenial/release/
<valorie> if you don't want unity, get one of the server images
#kubuntu 2016-05-10
<Zren> Any ideas how to mute the speakers when the headphone profile is selected?
<goddard> searching Discover kdevelop doesn't come up
<goddard> it is in the repos though
<goddard> did I or some one goof?
<goddard> its funny how new versions now mean less features
<goddard> tons of options have been removed from kde5 man
<goddard> going from 14.04 to 16.04 is like they removed so much
<JMichaelX> what sort of optopns have been removed?
<JMichaelX> options*
<goddard> JMichaelX: file menu widget, window control widget, icon only task bar options are more limited, and discover is more simplified it seems.  Haven't tested for long.
<goddard> Discover didn't even pulled up KDevelop a KDE specific development program, but it had a bunch of GTK editors ahha
<valorie> goddard: please file a bug on Discover
<valorie> the maintainer is trying hard to kill these bugs -- search in particular
<valorie> Muon package manager is back btw
 * valorie prefers that
<valorie> goddard: right-click on the menu button and try out the alternatives
<valorie> unsure what "window control widget" is
<Zren> > icon only task bar options are more limited
<Zren> what you missing in particular?
<Cyborg965210> Hello! Please, my Kubuntu 16.04 is not displaying Japanese characters at all (e.g. names of files). Can someone help me or direct me to a certain page to learn how i can solve this problem by myself? Thank you.
<Cyborg965210> I have also posted a question about that on this site: https://askubuntu.com/questions/769609/how-to-install-additional-languages-in-kubuntu-16-04-lts
<hateball> Cyborg965210: Open System settings
<hateball> There you should have "Regional Settings"
<Cyborg965210> hateball: Thank you for your reply. Is it under "translations"?
<hateball> Cyborg965210: Yes, translations and also set your region
<hateball> Cyborg965210: Under "Formats" that is
<hateball> I *think* that should prompt to install additional packages for translations.
<hateball> Cyborg965210: Otherwise I guess you can try installing manually with "sudo apt-get install language-pack-ja"
<hateball> aaaaaaaaaaaaaand, make sure you're using a font that supports kanji
<Cyborg965210> hateball: I want my system to stay in American English including the formats and input methods. However, i need the system itself to be able to display Japanese characters. Do you think that is a fonts related issue? Oh, thank you for the command.
<hateball> Cyborg965210: Ah, yes then it might just be fonts
<Cyborg965210> hateball: Please do you know from where i can get such fonts in Kubuntu 16.04? (using the command that you just gave me?)
<hateball> Cyborg965210: "apt-cache search kanji|grep fonts" shows a few packages, but I do not know which ones are suitable for you
<Cyborg965210> hateball: That looks great! Thanks a lot for your time and help today. I greatly appreciate your efforts. I can dig some good information from your tips. I just needed to know the right direction. Thank you so much!
<hateball> Cyborg965210: Good luck :)
<hyper_ch> hi there, when I try to shutdown kubuntu 16.04 I get a popup "Could not start ksmserver" and after that I get logged out and then I have to press again to shut down. What could be the casue?
<Cyborg965210> Please can anyone help me with this question: https://askubuntu.com/questions/758600/i-cant-download-new-plasma-widgets-and-plasma-themes-in-kubuntu-16-04-lts | A bounty question. Thanks in advance for your help!
<hateball> !jp | Cyborg965210
<ubottu> Cyborg965210: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<hateball> Cyborg965210: If that is any more helpful maybe ^
<hateball> Cyborg965210: Do the characters display on that line btw?
<hateball> I see them, using "ubuntu mono" font
<hateball> hyper_ch: anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Cyborg965210> hateball: Yes, the characters are getting displayed. I found this useful command (gnome-language-selector) which really helps me in getting to the right section.
<hyper_ch> hateball: tons uf stuff
<hyper_ch> hateball: https://paste.simplylinux.ch/view/5d398709
<cocodrill> Hi All! I'm trying to upgrade my kubuntu 15.10 to 16.04 with Muon Update Manager but always get "could not find the release notes. The server may be overloaded". What is the issue here?
<valorie> hmm, I've never seen that reported, cocodrill
<valorie> is your 15.10 fully up-to-date?
<cocodrill> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<cocodrill> kde
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<viewer|93933> Hi all. Got a question to kubuntu backports -> will plasma 5.6 be backported or not? I am probably not the first one to ask (asked once already without getting an answer). It would probably be nice if a tentative date would be communicated via forum, kubuntu news or whatsoever. If I know a ballpark schedule I might not have problems waiting, but if
<viewer|93933>  not I might have to find out what to do because the new task list functions are something I have been waiting for impatiently...
<soee> viewer|93933: hiho
<viewer|93933> hello soee
<soee> viewer|93933: yes it will be backported, in fact, we already test it on Xenial
<viewer|93933> soee that s some great news - any ballpark date? a week, a forthnight, a month?
<soee> viewer|93933: not sure. Fe have Frameworsk 5.21 and Plasma 5.6.3 packaged for Xenial, but probably it will be Frameworks 5.22 and Plasma 5.6.4 that will hit the backports
<viewer|93933> soee sorry, I don't know the expected date for 5.6.4, so I can't really get a sense when that might be?
<soee> well it should be released today by KDE community, and Kubuntu devs will start packaging it first for Yakkety than for Xenial
<viewer|93933> Thank you so much soee. As I don't have an Idea, how long packaging takes - I know you do a lot of work for us dummy users - does it mean I might be able to have it within a month?
<viewer|93933> or you'd rather say rather two months or so?
<soee> viewer|93933: i think sooner
<viewer|93933> Great !
<soee> follow our community on Google+ for fresh info :)
<Kruzer> Hello all
<viewer|93933> ok soee, thank you again for answering and have a nice day everyone
<soee> hiho Kruzer
<Kruzer> How are you soee?
<soee> Kruzer: i'm fine :)
<pranjal5> I use two monitor screens. One is connected through HDMI port and other is normally connected.
<pranjal5> The trouble is
<pranjal5> the active screen freezes when I navigate to the other screen.
<pranjal5> I need to reclick on the frozen screen to get it functioning
<pranjal5> Has anyone faced the same issue
<BluesKaj> lost my wallpapers in activities , X has decided they belong below my bottom panel, altho the pps are centering properly as set in special apps settings ...strange stuff on Xenial. Using the recommended driver for my nvidia gpu and OpenGL3.1 in system settings>display&monitor
<BluesKaj> pps=apps
<JeanJacquesGoldm> Hi guys
<JeanJacquesGoldm> I have one question
<JeanJacquesGoldm> What does ":(){:|:&};:" do? One friend sent me that by mail
<JeanJacquesGoldm> Saying that it does nothing
<JeanJacquesGoldm> I don't trust him
<JeanJacquesGoldm> I can't google it btw
<EvilRoey> <JeanJacquesGoldm> What does ":(){:|:&};:" do? One friend sent me that by mail
<EvilRoey> doh
<EvilRoey> where is that guy
<EvilRoey> sigh
<adymitruk> hi
<adymitruk> anyone having issues with neon?
<goddard> adymitruk: i couldn't use it without UEFI support
<goddard> EvilRoey: is that just like a emoticon todem pole
<adymitruk> I'm using it with no problems except a few
<adymitruk> I can't get instant messaging to work
<adymitruk> I get "service name is empty" in the error log
<EvilRoey> goddard: it's a fork bomb
<adymitruk> it crashes plasma when I try to configure it
<goddard> adymitruk: sounds like a field is empty
<goddard> adymitruk: ahh Neon and Kubuntu is not the same thing btw
<EvilRoey> goddard: it essentially defines a function in bash which calls itself twice, with the second time forking itself into another process, until your system resources get exhausted; this can be circumvented by having stricter ulimits set
<adymitruk> yes, perhaps you know where I could manually populate that field?
<adymitruk> goddard: yes, but the programs on it should be the same
<EvilRoey> .seen
<adymitruk> ie, I could solve the same issue here
<EvilRoey> hmm no bot here eh? ok.
<goddard> adymitruk: they aren't the same versions and settings though
<goddard> EvilRoey: thats cool or just having stricter not entering random commands
<goddard> haha
<adymitruk> goddard: no, but at least they have the settings in the same place
<adymitruk> like the service name
<adymitruk> how do I admin the plasma database?
<goddard> adymitruk: i am just saying i know what you are talking about but i can't help because kubuntu is not Neon
<goddard> I think Neon has a chat
<adymitruk> same issue happens on kubuntu for another user
<goddard> adymitruk: i dont use instant messaging either
<adymitruk> right.. so I could investigate further myself if I know where the plasma db is
<goddard> adymitruk: https://github.com/tux3/qTox
<goddard> if i did do instant messaging i would use this
<adymitruk> well i have people that contact me on google hangouts/chat
<adymitruk> so no choice really
<goddard> adymitruk: i use google hangouts on my phone
<goddard> adymitruk: or you can just use it in chromium
<goddard> pin a tab for hangouts.google.com
<goddard> use your phone for video and voice calls
<goddard> then use the tab for text conversations
<goddard> simple and you don't need to install google junk
<goddard> chromium also has the ability to install a "desktop app" version of hangouts
<goddard> i dont use it though because i don't want the extra stuff
<EvilRoey> goddard: aye :)
<EvilRoey> goddard: it's a well-known fork bomb in bash
<adymitruk> well, it's a pain.. so will wipe system to use 16.04 kubuntu and not have neon
<adymitruk> I guess I should clear some stuff in .share so no bad config persists
<adymitruk> any folders of interest that I should delete prior to zapping?
<goddard> adymitruk: i usually just copy my stuff to a second drive and then selectively grab configs i want to keep
<JeroenDeDauw> I just upgraded my pc from 15.10 to 16.04. I have 3 monitors. Only two of them are showing something now, and they are showing the same thing. Not finding how to change it back to how it was
<JeroenDeDauw> "Display Configuration" is just showing me a single monitor
<soee> JeroenDeDauw: well drag the screen in Display Configuration
<soee> maybe they hover all
<JeroenDeDauw> soee: there is just one (I did the drag thing already, had that worked in the past ;p)
<soee> and they are not unified ?
<JeroenDeDauw> Looks like I ran into this lovely thing http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<JeroenDeDauw> soee: the dropdown just shows one, and the unify button is grayed out
<JeroenDeDauw> Ugh, no idea how to fix this. Open source drivers are installed... so why is this not working?
<soee> not sure, i use only 2 screens configuration and they fork fine
<soee> except when connectting TV screen is blinking
<goddard> damn even the bluetooth audio controller is worse in 16.04 vs 14.04
<goddard> i thought new version were suppose to be better :D
<Guest24203> ciao
<Guest24203> !list
<ubottu> Guest24203: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#kubuntu 2016-05-11
<polaris> Why can't I compile KI18n? Here is the log file https://paste.kde.org/pyvuipo6u. How am I supposed to install libintl? Thank you
<goddard> how do you mount am img file with dolphin?
<hateball> goddard: there appears to be a "mount iso" service you can add, but I have not tested it myself
<hateball> goddard: in dolphin, settings, services, download new, search for mount
<yossarianuk> hi - when its been built will Plasma 5.6 be at the usual place -> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<yossarianuk> (for 16.04)
<soee> yossarianuk: some time soon probably :)
<yossarianuk> soee: whats going to the be the difference between kubuntu backports and project neon - it is just that the backports PPA doesn't have updated QT ?
<soee> yossarianuk: when it comes to 16.04 - yes, more or less
<dsealius> hello, I have installed nvidia-361 it seems to work ... but now I haven't any visualization when I make a alt+tab and I can't display the virtual desktop grid when pressing ctrl+F8... in addition my screen is like a litle bit more blured now
<dsealius> someone have a fix for that ?
<dsealius> someone has installed nvidia-361 drivers ?
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2016/05/11/Screenshot_20160511_124833.png
<hateball> dsealius: are you sure that the driver is actually in use?
<hateball> dsealius: if you run "lspci -k" does it show the nvidia module for your card+
<dsealius> yes
<dsealius> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<dsealius>         Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_361
<dsealius> in addition there are two gpu monitoring led on my laptop, a blue one when intel integrated is in use and  red one when it is the nvidia driver
<dsealius> at this moment the red led only is active
<dsealius> soee, how did you install 364.19 ?
<soee> dsealius: add graphics-drivers ppa
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<soee> and then install it: sudo apt install nvidia-364
<soee> 1: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<soee> 2: sudo apt update
<soee> 3: udo apt install nvidia-364
<soee> *sudo
<dsealius> got it
<dsealius> can you display the virtual desktoip grid ?
<soee> i do  not use virtual desktops
<soee> i use activities :)
<soee> but i can test for you
<soee> how do you activate desktops grid ?
<dsealius> thank ! press ctrl+F8
<dsealius> you should be able to add or remove vdesktop from that pane
<soee> yes it adss them fine :)
<soee> 6 virtual desktops added and they work
<dsealius> ok thank you, I'll try your the 364 driver
<soee> ok :)
<Guest91236> Ctrl+F8 works for me too and i have 361.42
<dsealius> thx for your comment Guest91236
<Guest91236> make sure you've got 2 virtual desktops
<Guest91236> by default there's only one
<soee> Guest91236: i think his problem was with some effects
<dsealius> yes I know
<Guest91236> okay, you'd better install the drivers with 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<tytan> Hello everyone, I have troubles installing Kubuntu as a multi boot ption on my system. I have Windows 7 installed on a M.2 drive and I have a spare 120GB S-ATA SSD which I want to install Kubuntu 16.04 on. Kubuntu doesn't see the M.2 drive :/
<Smurphy> It should...
<Smurphy> I am waiting for my old 120GB SSD and will put it into my old 2007 mac-mini 2,1. then will run KUbuntu 16.04 on it :D
<Smurphy> Should do itl
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tytan> It doesn't matter what I try it doesn't see M.2 drives on my ASUS Z97-P
<Smurphy> tytan: Is it an external drive ? If not - check in the BIOS/UEFI if it is enabled.
<tytan> Smurphy: It is an internal drive on which I run Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit already :P
<BluesKaj> tytan:  does your windows OS boot ok?
<hateball> tytan: any difference if you try adding "nvme_load=YES" to grub bootline?
 * BluesKaj withdraws his question after scrolling up to see the original one
<viewer|33569> when I boot my kubuntu vm in hyper-v, it goes straight to try/live mode, there's no screen like in the manual, where I can choose install
<viewer|33569> how do I actually install it?
<viewer|33569> hello? anyone?
<viewer|33569> it said on kubuntu.org I could come here for support
<soee> viewer|33569: you have icon on the desktop to run installer
<soee> there is a bug that makes this icon almost fully hidden in forlder view widget
<viewer|33569> wow
<viewer|33569> what a great product
<soee> so click and hold mouse button pressed on this widget and you should see its controls that allow you to resize it
<viewer|33569> haha, it won't boot to the splash where you can select install or try, and when you get in the live mode the install icon is not visible
<viewer|33569> this seems promising....
<viewer|33569> also, when i double click that icon
<viewer|33569> there's a new dialog that has the title "dolphin sorry"
<tytan> hateball: I haven't tried that yet. I don't have access to my rig now :/
<viewer|33569> but the dialog is empty
<viewer|33569> just white
<viewer|33569> and then it disappears, and nothing happens
<hateball> tytan: well, when you do you can give it a shot
<viewer|33569> worst linux distro I've tried so far
<tytan> hateball: yes I will =)
<tytan> Having the two operating systems on two seperate SSDs  should be awesome
<soee> viewer|33569: well go to the better one and don't waste your tine for it than
<viewer|33569> what a piece of shit distro, fucking amateurs who release such a piece of crap, not doing proper QA
<viewer|33569> not even the install icon works
<viewer|33569> omg lame
<tytan> viewer|33569: Try Windows 10
<viewer|33569> also, when I right click open on the folder
<soee> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<viewer|33569> there's a new dialog saying "sorry plasma"
<viewer|33569> this also has no content in it
<viewer|33569> tytan: I have tried win10, it works great
<tytan> Ok, then use that ^^
<viewer|33569> obviously a better choice than this shit
<soee> please leave now of you can use proper language
<viewer|33569> wonder what other bugs are in here, probably a 1000 more
<soee> *if
<tytan> ue what floats your boat, dude
<viewer|33569> fuck that
<viewer|33569> fuck your language
<viewer|33569> im out
<hateball> Thank you
 * tytan facepalm
<soee> :D
<acheron88> lol. can't be bothered to read the release notes, obviously. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<soee> well but hes right in some part, this bug with ubiquity and and folderview are pretty bad
<soee> a lot of users might simply fail to install system because of them
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> Hi all
<soee> hiho Detroit_Bad_Boy
<acheron88> soe: fair point
<acheron88> soee: rather...
<tytan> Raging on IRC won't make it better though
<Smurphy> tytan: Then probably microsoft has done something with the drive ... :}
<Smurphy> something bad.
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> display settings are dyslexic. I set 1st monitor to be main display and desktop shows on 2nd monitor......
<hateball> Detroit_Bad_Boy: kscreen with multiple monitors in 16.04 is... not great
<hateball> it's worked as expected 3 boots for me now, must be some sort of record
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> I've been finding that to be true through docs I've read
<acheron88> think multiple monitor support is meant to be better in plasma 5.6.x?
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> I'm running plasma
<acheron88> which should hopefully be backported in not too distant future
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> I'm using an Nvidia card. Support seems to be scant with that type of card
<acheron88> plasma 5.5.5 in xenial has a lot of annoyances
<hateball> Detroit_Bad_Boy: fwiw I am using Intel here at work and it's not-great
<acheron88> Nvidia is no better or worse than any other here, but I'm not doing multi-monitor
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> I used multi-monitors for remote support. Don't know why I still have them set up that way
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> I know my cats like the warmth from them...
<user|57783> hey
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> Ah well, I'll muddle through
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> Ciao tutti!
<user|57783> how can I update Kubuntu from version 14.04 to 16.04 ?
<user|57783> the fastest and easiest way !
<soee> user|57783: run: sudo do-repease-upgrade
<soee> *do-release-upgrade
<user|57783> ok
<hateball> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<user|57783> But I have written that I have version 14 and already I can see that it is version 16 kubuntu so I do not understand :(
<hateball> user|57783: If you are using 14.04 now, do-release-upgrade wont offer 16.04 until 16.04.1, july 21st
<user|57783> and why only on July 21 ?
<tytan> for stability reasons
<user|57783> ok
<hateball> user|57783: so the worst bugs in 16.04 have been fixed
<hateball> user|57783: you can however force things, using do-release-upgrade -d, but I am not sure if that triggers 16.10 now
<hateball> If you are no extreme hurry, I would wait. There are a number of bugs in 16.04 :p
<user|57783> ok thanks!
<tytan> I did that on a notebook running Ubuntu 14.04.4 and it upgraded to Ubuntu 16.04
<hateball> tytan: Recently?
<tytan> three days after it was released
<tytan> I'd recomment waiting too even though I didn't run in any truble
<yossarianuk>  user|57783: you can upgrade now however ->   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<yossarianuk>  user|57783: actually heed hateballs: 's warning
<user|57783> I have Kubuntu BUT NOT ubuntu up !
<yossarianuk> user|57783: its the exact same process
<user|57783> okkk
<yossarianuk> user|57783: its the same distro just with a different desktop.
<user|57783> :D Thanks
<edinaldo> ola
<tytan> yossarianuk: basicly debian with more recent software then, too? =P
<edinaldo> alguem do brasil ai?
<tytan> I don't understand you
 * tytan speaks german and english
<yossarianuk> tytan: thats whats its forked from.
<edinaldo> portuguese?
<yossarianuk> I think its Portuguese  ?
<edinaldo> alguem ai fala portugues?
<tytan> ...
<edinaldo> hello to all
<tytan> Damn. Didn't know there are still people on the internet who can't speak basic english :/
<yossarianuk> Queen's English Please ......
<tytan> Where are you from, yossarianuk?
<yossarianuk>  England (ps only joking about the Queen - i'd happily have a republic.)
<adept> Hi. Can please someone help me with building zanshin 0.4 on Kubuntu 16.04? I've got - Unknown CMake command "ecm_install_icons". And nothing interesting and simple enough in google. Thanks in advance
<yossarianuk> I hope to god we're still in the EU by the end of the year.....
<acheron88> adept: ECM = extra-cmake-modules I think?
<adept> Looks like ecm_install_icons is something from KDE frameworks or something similar. Maybe I miss some package
<acheron88> so maybe 'sudo apt-get install extra-cmake-modules'
<tytan> yossarianuk: Since London is incredibly important as a trading platform to the united states for the european union I guess the european union will do almost everything to keep great britan in it's marked
<adept> acheron88: Thanks! I'll try it
<acheron88> seems like it may be the right package - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=xenial&section=all&arch=any&keywords=ECMInstallIcons.cmake&searchon=contents
<soee> adept: sorry i do not know how to hel[
<soee> adept: maybe try asking on #ubuntu
<tytan> Ok, I need to depart now. Have a nice day, everyone!
<yossarianuk> tytan: unfortunately a lot of stupid uneducated people live here and are going to have a vote on it.... The fact that all our allies want us to stay should say something - only Putin, French Nazis and Donald Trump want us to leave.
<yossarianuk> (off topic I know..)
<tytan> well said :'D
<tytan> And it would make scotch more expensive for me ...
<acheron88> yossarianuk: +1 on that
<adept> acheron88: I have extra-cmake-modules  and cmake-extras packages installed but it didn't help :(
<acheron88> adept: 2 secs
<acheron88> hmm. tried a cmake/configure and can't replicate the error ATM
<judy> I lost my ethernet connection after I updated 14.04. Can someone help me get it back?
<acheron88> adept: configured and built here OK, so not sure wjhere your error is from
<adept> acheron88: thanks for help! maybe for some reason cmake can't find ecm (problem with path, for example)
<plasma_5_6> hello - do we know when plasma 5.6 will be included in kubuntu PACKPORTS
<goddard> anyone know why i can't delete mail in kmail and how to set HTML messages as the default?
<goddard> plasma_5_6: good question and i dont know where the answer is
<plasma_5_6> hello - do we know when plasma 5.6 will be included in kubuntu PACKPORTS?
<acheron88> prob a week or 2 -> a month I think?
<plasma_5_6> hello - do we know when plasma 5.6 will be included in kubuntu PACKPORTS?
<hangman13us> hey guys. Has anyone used TorBrowser? I may do something wrong as I cannot access any of the known "onion" pages.
<acheron88> plasma_5_6: it's being worked on and tested. so within the months I would hope.
<yossarianuk> hangman13us: i'd suggest asking in the tor room
<yossarianuk> if you have any iptable natting rules that could prevent it working maybe.
<yossarianuk> (you are better off using tails btw)
<hangman13us> do you have the name of the room?
<hangman13us> Or maybe better if I ask on Tor Forums. Will check there. thanks ;)
<yossarianuk> nope - i'd google it.
<murthy> BluesKaj: are you there?
<BluesKaj> murthy:  I am now ;-)
<murthy> BluesKaj: pm?
<BluesKaj> best to ask here, murthy then those who may have the answer can help if I don't
<BluesKaj> or can't rather
<murthy> BluesKaj: not here for help, need to know some thing else
<BluesKaj> murthy: ok pm
<_ebola_> Ubuntu 16.04 Kde, audio streams in firefox (youtube) default to 85% volume in Plasma Audio Volume Settings, any way to make them default at 100% volume?
<BluesKaj> ebaker_:  it won't make much difference at 85%, just turn your speakers up a bit more
<BluesKaj> _ebola_: ^
<_ebola_> BluesKaj: well it does make a difference, especially in keeping volume even across virtual machines
<_ebola_> BluesKaj: thats why I'm looking for a way to default to 100%
<BluesKaj> well , my experience with audio is that when a signal is at 85%  of full volume it's  as loud as it is at 100% , but I don't know how to fix your problem
<BluesKaj> if it is a problem at all
<_ebola_> BluesKaj: it's definitely not as loud, I am moving it between 85% and 100% - a big difference
<_ebola_> BluesKaj: the idea inside a virtual machine is to be able to set volume to 100% permanently, to pass the audio stream to the host undisturbed and in full fidelity
<BluesKaj> ebaker_:  set it at 100% in alsamixer then  hit escape and do alsactl store
<_ebola_> BluesKaj: in this case KDE takes the liberty to default to clipping 15% off of the audio stream volume, which isnt right, the user has to have control over it
<BluesKaj> _ebola_: ^ ...gawd i hate nicks that start with underscore
<_ebola_> BluesKaj: my apologies for the nick:) I'll try alsamixer thanks
<BluesKaj> try the command i gave you
<_ebola_> BluesKaj: alsamixer master is at 100% but there is no per-app channel thats at 85% in plasma volume control
<ejay> Amarok is taking 500MB of RAM in latest Kubuntu. Is that normal?
<_ebola_> BluesKaj: I tried your suggestion, but alsamixer master is at 100% and there is no per-app channel inside alsamixer thats at 85% like in the plasma volume control
<_ebola_> BluesKaj: seems like plasma volume has it's own per-app audio channels outside of alsamixer
<BluesKaj> _ebola_:  iit's most likely pulseaudio vol ctrl/pavucontrol that causing the problem
<_ebola_> BluesKaj: you were right, it's a pulseaudio issue not KDE related. Thanks
<stalag17> selam
<user|22545> Hello I am looking to get commercial support for Unubntu or Kubuntu
<_ebola_> BluesKaj: fixed it in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<BluesKaj> _ebola_:  ok good to hear :-)
<user|22545> BluesKaj: What needs to be done to legally use Kubuntu in a business environment
<BluesKaj> !enterprise
<mlc> Dear all, I've got an issue with my Kubuntu 16.04 plugged in HDMI to my TV. When i power off TV pc turn to sleep mode. I don't want this behaviour. GPU is intel HD 4000. CEC is inactive, power management don't change anything and i can't find solutions trough google. Can you provide any help?
<BluesKaj> user|22545:  it's open source , as long as you don't charge anyone for the OS or to install it , it's perfectly fine afaik
<BluesKaj> BBL
<user|22545> But is a company want to sell the OS on a system rather then windows
<user|22545> but you wouldnt be buying the OS "Kubuntu" in this case
<marco-parillo> user|22545: The GPL (which is not a permissive license) allows you to sell the OS, but you have to make the source available, so in reality that limits how much you can realistically charge for the software. Now Canonical may seek to assert other restrictions, but that is a swamp I prefer to avoid.
<marco-parillo> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.en.html
<user|22545> Dont want o sell OS just want to setup a maintenance contract to support the clients
<VW123> hi guys, I installed kubuntu desktop 16.04 recently from scratch and all worked fine, then later after some package updates (last week?) my kde panel suddenly shows only task manager widget, all other widgets are gone (like app launcher, clock, pager, notifications, ...). I was wondering whether this might be a known issue?
<VW123> PS: when I edit the widgets via panel options, they are still all marked with the small number 1 as being in used on some panel already and I cannot readd them
<marco-parillo> user|22545: I am not a lawyer, but there should not be any GPL licensing problems with that. If you use the Canonical trademarks in your offering / advertising, Canonical may try to prevent that.
<skierpage> Hi. Since upgrading to 16.04 my Kubuntu desktop blanks out for 2 seconds about every few minutes. It seems to only happen when running Firefox (which I do all the time).
<skierpage> I don't see any errors in journald or in Xorg.0.log.
<soee> maybe some GPU issue
<skierpage> soee: yes, my suspicion too. I have an old ATI
<skierpage> FWIW Windows Vista and same Firefox run fine, but I don't like booting into Windows
<soee> oh i never hand any ATI product :)
<skierpage> The RADEON(0) driver detects an r300 card. I guess I'll ask on Ubuntu forums about ATI graphics support
<skierpage> Another issue: closed windows in the Plasma panel display terribly! They have weird gray shading over them, as if Plasma is drawing gray borders of a bigger window on top of each other. https://imgur.com/hCJi9cP  Is this what closed windows look like in other Plasmas?
<skierpage> I've upgraded Kubuntu since 9.04 (!!), so maybe I've got some old display settings hanging around
<skierpage> System Settings > Look and Feel says I'm using Breeze with no customizations
<skierpage> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/+bug/1580767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1580767 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "Plasma panel displays closed window borders badly in Breeze theme at certain heights" [Undecided,New]
<viewer|12901> After turning my screen off and back on I get no sound over DisplayPort. It's still shown as "plugged in" in pavc
<winsen1> hi all can you please tell me how to reach ubuntu on freenode server..or?
<Javabean> type "/join #ubuntu" winsen1
<winsen1> javabean: thanks
<Javabean> welcome
<winsen1> it doesn't work
<winsen1> thanks anyway
<Javabean> it doesn't work? i copy pasted what i typed to you and it joins right in
<winsen1> javabean: yes but nobody there
<Javabean> winsen1... that is not good,   #ubuntu is full of people for me, right now...... unless somehow the " got added when you tried, try again /join #ubuntu
<[Relic]> What info/docs am I looking for?  I want to use 14.04 and 16.04 on the same drive, but I need to redo the partitioning info.  I am wondering if I can "snapshot" the 14.04 main/home directories to back them up redo the drive partitions then put 14.04 back on and install 16.04.
<viewer|29207> hi, i installed kubuntu 16.04 not long ago and my cpu is stuck at 800Mhz, how to enable cpu scaling?
<viewer|29207> it worked with out problems on 14.04
<ryuonosuke> Hola alguien espa;ol
<ryuonosuke> espanol
<Oderus> hi. what is the best way to manually report a bug without technical information?
<Oderus> when i boot my machine, if theres a DVD in the drive, my PC will reboot itself during the plymouth screen
<soee> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<soee> or manually on bugs.kde.org if it is upstream bug, or on https://bugs.launchpad.net
<Oderus> soee: thank you
#kubuntu 2016-05-12
<adymitruk> hi
<adymitruk> hi
<adymitruk> anyone here?
<adymitruk> getting a white text on white background on a fresh kubuntu install
<goddard> how can i disable the not so helpful hint that tells me I can "enhance" firefox by installing Flash?
<adymitruk> anyone here see the white on white background in kmail??
<user|66504> hi]
<user|66504> how create folder on desktop link ubuntu in kubuntu?
<user|66504> like*
<user|66504> can anyone help me?
<hateball> user|66504: Rightclick the desktop area and add widget
<hateball> Unlock widgets first, if they are not
<hateball> user|66504: What sort of link do you want to add? A shortcut to a program?
<adymitruk> anyone get a white on white message list in kmail??
<user|66504> not link I wanted to say like
<user|66504> mean creating folder on desktop
<hateball> user|66504: Then you add a widget/plasmoid that is Folder view
<hateball> By default it will show your ~/Desktop folder, but you can change to anything else
<hateball> adymitruk: Sorry, I do not use Kmail but have you tried changing theme?
<hateball> See if it's something bugged there
<adymitruk> it's very weird because even changing the settings to manually control colours doesn't do anything, hateball
<adymitruk> going to try changing themes, then try to install a different version
<adymitruk> ok.. so for some reason, kmail defaults to only one field in the message columns in the message list
<adymitruk> something is weird
<adymitruk> was so surprised that out of the box it was so broken
<adymitruk> still fixing it :/
<adymitruk> hmm. still can't get more than just the status column to show in the message list in kmail
<adymitruk> testing
<apparle> how should I update from 15.10 to 16.04 ?
<apparle> is there a command line way to do this ? I had removed Muon due to some bug
<_ebola_> i think automatic upgrade will be available in the summer
<_ebola_> apparle: or try this "sudo update-manager -d"
<hateball> _ebola_: there's no need for -d when going from 15.10
<hateball> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<hateball> apparle: just sudo do-release-upgrade will do
<hateball> no point risking ending up at 16.10 :)
<hateball> if you want to go from 14.04 to 16.04 before july 21st, you do however need the -d switch
<yossarianuk> wouldn't the -d switch now upgrade to 16.10 ?
<hateball> it shouldnt from 14.04... but I am not 100%
<ussher_> yossarianuk:  yeah the -d does make the upgrade work, but it breaks mysql http://askubuntu.com/questions/766917/14-04-to-16-04-killed-mysql
<jubo2> dohh
<jubo2> what's the package name of the screengrab program
<hateball> jubo2: in 16.04? Spectacle
<yossarianuk> ussher_: did you run mysql_upgrade ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> !info kde-spectacle
<yossarianuk> wow - didn't realise that ksnapshot had changed its name
<jubo2> yossarianuk: yep
<jubo2> rebootzeit
<jubo2> 8GB RAM and for some reason 400MB SWAP in use
<jubo2> The SysMon in the panel reports 6GB RAM used
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> spectacle is a re-write of most of ksnapshot to bring it into wayland-land
<jubo2> weird
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> there is a fix for that mysql problem though
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I think updates....
<hateball> jubo2: if you're seeing heavy ram usage after upgrade you can issue "akonadictl stop". if something needs it, it'll restart
<hateball> otherwise it'll just sit there and leak
<jubo2> no upgrade. clean install
<jubo2> and going to reinstall clean and this time get it more right
<hateball> suppose it may be behaving ill even on clean install
<jubo2> ok dänks
<jubo2> it ain't a problem
<jubo2> or not a big problem
<jubo2> Takes couple of days for the RAM to get all used up
<yofel> jubo2: bug 1576930
<ubottu> bug 1576930 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "Excessive consumption RAM of mysqld daemon in Kubuntu 16.04" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576930
<jubo2> mysqld isn't doing anything of interest on this machine
<yofel> jubo2: ah, I read RAM and akonadi, and in 16.04 that's in most cases mysqld's fault
<plasma_5_6> Hello - do we know when the plasma 5.6 will be available in the KUBUNTU backports?
<plasma_5_6> Hello - do we know when the plasma 5.6 will be available in the KUBUNTU backports?
<hateball> plasma_5_6: "when it's ready"
<hateball> plasma_5_6: I recall someone in here saying it wasnt that far off tho, yesterday
<plasma_5_6> plasma_5_6 will permit to arrange in the task bar the order of the minimized items? as windooze 7 it allows?
<hateball> uh... you can already do that
<hateball> since forever
<acheron88> there are some staging builds of 5.6.3 done for xenial. but packaging team are short handed, so how long before they are seen as OK to put into backports is anyones's guess
<hateball> plasma_5_6: change the settings of the taskbar, set sorting to manual
<plasma_5_6> ahh thanks i didnd get that
<apparle> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenialUpgrades/Kubuntu
<apparle> someone please fix that link, it is broken.
<user|99159> SO MANY BUGS
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yossarianuk> user|99159: try being more specific - I've been running 16.04 for last few weeks (since it was out) at work with no major issues - apart from network manager
<WarriorPoet> Salutations!
<WarriorPoet> can anyone help me perhaps?
<hateball> !help| WarriorPoet
<ubottu> WarriorPoet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WarriorPoet> I apologize.
<WarriorPoet> i want to switch from using windows, i have concerns about using Linux without in depth computer knowledge ( i can find my way around pc's and all but Linux is an exotic bird for me ) and my main concern is gaming compatibility and also privacy, i do not require or attached to any special kind of programs on windows or anything but i have several g
<WarriorPoet> ames that really really like to be able to play on Linux so i was wondering if there is something in Linux like parallel in apple os
<WarriorPoet> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BluesKaj> WarriorPoet:  a lot of steam games are ported to linux, you can check that out .
<BluesKaj> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<WarriorPoet> and what about privacy ?
<WarriorPoet> i mean i want to switch to Linux just because they don't allow me to delete stuff and i don't have control over my own pc
<WarriorPoet> i mean i hate windows defender
<BluesKaj> WarriorPoet:  who's "they" ?
<WarriorPoet> microsoft
<BluesKaj> are you a home user or is this a work pc?
<WarriorPoet> home user
<BluesKaj> you have some choices, you can still run windows for games not playable on linux by dual booting windows and linux on separate partitions  or using a VM
<hateball> WarriorPoet: There's no "phoning home" etc under Linux/*ubuntu
<WarriorPoet> by VN you mean virtual machine?
<BluesKaj> yes
<WarriorPoet> i would prefer that actually.
<hateball> WarriorPoet: As for games, I have ~200 on steam. Or you can try Wine/Playonlinux for those games not native to Linux
<hateball> Gaming in a VM is... bad. Unless you have the hardware to do GPU passthrough
<WarriorPoet> i see
<hateball> I think it's ~2000 native games on steam now
<WarriorPoet> hateball what do you mean by there is not phoning home ?
<hateball> WarriorPoet: Well, with regards to the privacy
<BluesKaj> spyware
<user|67161> he
<WarriorPoet> i don't follow
<hateball> Your OS wont tell some corporation what you have installed or what you're doing
<WarriorPoet> ok
<WarriorPoet> so that's a good thing
<WarriorPoet> i was this idea in my head not sure how much it is viable
<hateball> WarriorPoet: Oh, and if you are going to be gaming a lot I hope you have nvidia hardware. AMD support is... not great, yet
<WarriorPoet> i am using a laptop
<WarriorPoet> with gtx dedicated card
<hateball> Hybrid graphics? That can be a pain in itself
<WarriorPoet> will that pose a problem ?
<BluesKaj> optimus in other words
<WarriorPoet> what is optimus
<hateball> If you have a machine that switches between intel and nvidia
<BluesKaj> dual gpus , intel and nvidia
<WarriorPoet> ya
<hateball> If you have a muxless laptop, that's no problem
<hateball> ie you only use one card at a time, regulated in bios
<hateball> newer nvidia drivers handle optimus also, it's just... more pain
<WarriorPoet> i have asus n552vx
<WarriorPoet> if it helps
<WarriorPoet> and also by gaming i mean usually Eve online and things like smite or dota and most of the total war games
<WarriorPoet> not like heavy graphic demanding games
<yossarianuk> since 16.04 hybrid graphics works well
<yossarianuk> my work lappy has a 960M/Intel GPU - just install the 364 drivers from the PPA
<hateball> WarriorPoet: well, you should research what games are native or at least run decent with WINE before switching
<hateball> WarriorPoet: dota and some TW games are native, I dont think eve and smite are
<BluesKaj> WarriorPoet:  no hybrid graphics on your laptop
<WarriorPoet> so that's a good thing blue?
<BluesKaj> yes for gpu drivers
<WarriorPoet> also what about drivers and such ?
<WarriorPoet> are manufacturers like asus provide drivers for Linux based systems?
<hateball> WarriorPoet: the only drivers you need are for nvidia GPU, the rest is builtin
<WarriorPoet> :o
<hateball> WarriorPoet: and the drivers are installed with one click once installed
<hateball> once os is installed*
<WarriorPoet> i see
<WarriorPoet> so for a to do list, research if games i want have native support, or have good wine support ( which i assume is some kind of emulator ? ) do i want to know anything else before switching?
<WarriorPoet> are there like fundamental changes when it comes to switching from windows to Linux?
<hateball> WarriorPoet: well, you can always liveboot the machine and make sure your hardware works as expected
<hateball> audio etc
<hateball> You run the install media in live mode
<WarriorPoet> from a cd
<WarriorPoet> i have read about it
<WarriorPoet> is it viable option?
<WarriorPoet> but i do not want any trace of windows in my pc
<hateball> CD's are too small, DVD or USB fits the install
<BluesKaj> just for testing your hardware
<hateball> WarriorPoet: You will be given the option to use the entire drive when you decide to install
<hateball> WarriorPoet: That will wipe anything else off of it. So backup documents and such
<WarriorPoet> i would assume so. but my concern is that Microsoft has some hidden partitions ?
<WarriorPoet> or whatever?
<BluesKaj> brings the questio about uefi/bios setup
<BluesKaj> question even
<WarriorPoet> yes will changing OS will somehow impact the uefi/bios
<BluesKaj> depends what you wnat top do with your windows installation
<BluesKaj> want to do
<WarriorPoet> i want to erease microsoft's grip from my pc
<WarriorPoet> call me tinfoil hat crazy person but i just don't like win10
<BluesKaj> then use the whole drive for kubuntu in the installer partitoner phase
<WarriorPoet> ok
<WarriorPoet> much obliged for the info and the advices gentlemen! have a good day! i will conduct my research now! many thanks!
<WarriorPoet> peace to you! farewell.
<BluesKaj> WarriorPoet:  enjoy
<ArrP> My system settings applet has vanished. I was wondering what package I should install to restore my control panel
<ArrP> Not much activity here or is it me?
<ArrP> Hello? anyone here?
<acheron88> vanished in what sense?
<acheron88> type systemsettings in kicker/krunner or command line
<acheron88> should find it
<rattking> yeah its the systemsettings package, but ArrP is long gone
<acheron88> so they are....
<ronnoc> wow according to Ubuntu, the quality of each release seems to be getting worse since 15.04 https://errors.ubuntu.com/?login-failed=true
<ronnoc> With apturl clearly leading the way, for whatever reason
<goddard> ronnoc: what is the isse?
<ronnoc> isse?
<Lines> Hey so quick question, im I missing something on the new kubuntu install or did I put the iso on the usb wrong. It just has me booted to a desktop and it didnt give me any menu like normally on a install.
<soee> yes this is known bug in ubiquity
<marco-parillo> Lines: Yes, that commonly occurs.
<Lines> Ahh alright, any workaround yet or should I just reinstall the iso?
<marco-parillo> It seems to be I only get the try / install option on my old, slow netbook.
<marco-parillo> You should see a small folderview widget
<marco-parillo> In it, should be the installer.
<Lines> AHHHH
<Lines> found it, appricate the help
<marco-parillo> P.S. I prefer that behavior, as I use my USB for home banking.
<Lines> Yeah I was thinking of using it for work, but I dont think they would like that very much haha.
<sick_rimmit> Hello folks o/
<goddard> ronnoc: issue*
<goddard> sick_rimmit: what up
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> hey guys where can I download the USB stick image for Kubuntu 16.04?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: ^
<goddard> kubuntu.org
<goddard> get the torrent
<goddard> its faster
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<EvilRoey> hi BluesKaj
<EvilRoey> goddard: the torrent of what, the DVD .iso?
<goddard> yeah
<EvilRoey> goddard: I want to install Kubuntu off of a USB drive
<EvilRoey> how do I do that?
<EvilRoey> like, how do I put the .iso on to the usb drive
<EvilRoey> if that is possible
<EvilRoey> I want to boot off of it
<goddard> oh you need to write the image to your USB stick
<EvilRoey> yeah, howwo?
<goddard> EvilRoey: lots of people use https://unetbootin.github.io/
<EvilRoey> with .iso fo DVDs it'
<EvilRoey> oh so now netboot instead of usb stick?
<goddard> no it uses a usb stick
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> thanks
<goddard> its just the name
<BluesKaj> disk creator works ok and dd as well
<BluesKaj> unetbootin works only half the time IME
<sick_rimmit> EvilRoey: you running Windows or some flavour of Linux ?
<sick_rimmit> EvilRoey: If linux then this will work for you
<EvilRoey> sick_rimmit: linux
<EvilRoey> kubuntu 15.10 -> 16.04 fucks up on me
<EvilRoey> sick_rimmit: it chokes when it tries to upgrade systemd to 225
<EvilRoey> from 219
<sick_rimmit> Download ISO via Torrent - Open Terminal - fdisk -l - Check list - Insert USB Stick - fdisk -l - See new device in list, like /dev/sdc - now cd to directory where you downloaded iso - dd if=<name of iso-file> of=/dev/sdc bs=64K
<BluesKaj> Roey, you know better ...language!
<EvilRoey> :) fine fine
<BluesKaj> it's nopt
<EvilRoey> Kubuntu drops pretty flowers (of errors) at my feet
<EvilRoey> when I try to upgrade it
<EvilRoey> sick_rimmit: oh I didn't know it doesn't need anything special, thanks
<sick_rimmit> Ah well then perhaps some apt magic is required
<EvilRoey> I've been wrestling this alligator for a week now
<EvilRoey> let's see
<EvilRoey> I'm trying to find the specific error
<EvilRoey> one sec
<sick_rimmit> You might need sudo prior to the dd command
<EvilRoey> the laptop is at home
<EvilRoey> sick_rimmit: yeah I'm sure of it
<sick_rimmit> I get you a link which will help with apt foo
<EvilRoey> ah
<sick_rimmit> one minute
<EvilRoey> I get this error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/631362/error-getting-authority-error-initializing-authority-could-not-connect-no-suc
<EvilRoey> it tries to upgrade systemd
<EvilRoey> and then I get three of this error
<EvilRoey> No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 2)
<sick_rimmit> hmm let me try the bo
<sick_rimmit> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<EvilRoey> aye
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes there it is
<EvilRoey> so for now I'm on the command line
<EvilRoey> didn't even bother to start X
<EvilRoey> using apt-get -f install, dpkg --configure -a, apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get update and other commands
<sick_rimmit> You may need to do a --fix-missing, then perhaps a purge, then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<EvilRoey> okk
<EvilRoey> what'sthe use case for using --fix-missing
<EvilRoey> specifically?
<EvilRoey> as I have never had occasion to use it
<sick_rimmit> Sorts out stuff that got busted in previous calls
<EvilRoey> ahh ok
<sick_rimmit> or missing packages
<EvilRoey> apt-get dist-ugprade --fix-missing, right?
<sick_rimmit> invoke thus
<sick_rimmit> apt-get update
<sick_rimmit> apt-get install --fix-missing
<sick_rimmit> no package specifed, so your telling it to fix what ever is broke
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> I am always amazed at how Ubuntu (I won't be blaming KDE here) manages to mess up its own upgrade
<EvilRoey> it's always painful for me.
<EvilRoey> I end up reinstalling
<sick_rimmit> Funny, it's the opposite for me, I 've never had it blow up
<sick_rimmit> Even when I upgrade to Plasma 5 Tech Preview
<sick_rimmit> dunno why
<sick_rimmit> but I am not complaining
<ronnoc> goddard: the issue is, as the link clearly states in the graph, that there are noticeable more application crashes post 15.04. It's kind of shocking, really. https://errors.ubuntu.com/?login-failed=true
<krytarik> ronnoc: If you look closely, you'll notice that it doesn't cover the full life span of 15.04 though.
<fmeerkoetter> i am running a 14.04. i've installed llvm/clang from llvm.org using their packet repo. this worked fine. i now have clang-3.8. the problem is that basically everything in these packages has the -3.8 postfix
<fmeerkoetter> this makes CMAKE for example unhappy
<fmeerkoetter> is there a way to tell kubuntu that i want to have that -3.8 as default
<fmeerkoetter> so clang-3.8 becomes clang?
<goddard> ronnoc: one thing I think you have to remember is that LTS releases are the recommended place to start as a new user
<goddard> ronnoc: also from LTS to LTS the most stable version are the first point release
<goddard> so if you are coming from 14.04 to 16.04 you shouldn't of upgraded yet
<goddard> ronnoc: also im not sure what issues you are having exactly. I am running Kubuntu 16.04 and haven't experienced any issues
<goddard> fmeerkoetter: look into update-alternatives
<ronnoc> sure I get all that goddard and krytarik. my comment was more a 10k-foot view of the graph and my 1st impression. Nothing more. Taken that way, the trend in the number of crashes has definitely trended 'up'.  One could also argue that the number of crashes mens more users as in a bigger user-base.
<ronnoc> I merely bring it up for as an observation as I hadn't seen that graph before :)
<goddard> ronnoc: that graph doesn't display 14.04 it displays 14.04.3 and up
<goddard> that is 3 point releases after 14.04
<fmeerkoetter> goddard: i fiddled around with it
<fmeerkoetter> but didn't grok it
<fmeerkoetter> update-alternatives --list clang
<fmeerkoetter> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for clang
<goddard> fmeerkoetter: i dont have clang installed so cant test but that is what i always use
<goddard> http://stackoverflow.com/a/12843988/1325621
<goddard> fmeerkoetter: ^
<goddard> update-alternatives --config c++
<fmeerkoetter> goddard: There is only one alternative in link group c++ (providing /usr/bin/c++): /usr/bin/g++
<fmeerkoetter> still i have
<fmeerkoetter> /usr/bin/clang++-3.8
<fmeerkoetter> it does not seem to be recognized as an alternative
<goddard> fmeerkoetter: i believe you can add a binary path and name
<goddard> man update-alternatives
<goddard> fmeerkoetter: might want to get some more opinions on how to do that
<goddard> fmeerkoetter: ive never added one before as the things i update are always present
<goddard> but i think --install would work
<fmeerkoetter> goddard: yeah. i guess i have to look around. its not only that one binary. there is a whole suite of binaries with that postfix (30~)
<fmeerkoetter> i don't want to add alternatives by hand for all of them...
<goddard> fmeerkoetter: this is from the repos?
<goddard> apt
<goddard> or a ppa or something?
<fmeerkoetter> http://llvm.org/apt/
<fmeerkoetter> 14.04 packages
<goddard> fmeerkoetter: hmmm this has me curious, but maybe the package manager would control updating those settings. I could be wrong though.
<fmeerkoetter> goddard: may be. the thing is i am missing the right keyword to google-search
<fmeerkoetter> :-)
<goddard> fmeerkoetter: you might not want to do this, but it appears 16.04 has 3.8
<fmeerkoetter> goddard: no go. its my work machine...
<goddard> fmeerkoetter: figured as much
<goddard> fmeerkoetter: here is a more ubuntu specific iteration of the last link i sent http://askubuntu.com/a/700362/37577
<Smurphy> So - I will install 16.04 on my old mac mini 2,1 - the b*tch that has a 64bit hardware but a 32bit EFI firmware - breaking havoc all installers :D
<Smurphy> Will be an interesting exercise :}
<Roey> hi
<Roey> goddard:  heya
<Roey> anyone here who knows apt-get?
<Roey> I tried apt-get install --fix-missing -f,  but I still get this error as the system chokes trying to upgrade systemd from 219 to 225:  ""Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: COuldnot connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1) and then addgroup: The group `systemd-journal' already exists as a sstem group.  Exiting.
<Roey> omfg
<Roey> thisis so infuriating
<Roey> I tried to put a Kubuntu image on a USB stick and now it tells me "Missing operating system." at boot.
<goddard> Roey: yeah it happens
<Roey> every. effing. time I upgrade.
<Roey> it's always painful and ends up with me reinstalling outright.
<Roey> there's always something that breaks.
<goddard> Roey: I always back up the entire disk before attempting to upgrade and then just revert if I don't have the time to mess with it
<goddard> clonezilla is a pretty fast live distro for that
<Roey> ok
<goddard> sometimes bugs happen and i just report them and follow up on them
<Roey> luckily this is my laptop and not my desktop.
<goddard> usually I wait for the first point release to upgrade
<Roey> when I upgrade my desktop........
<Roey> ugh
<goddard> or just install fresh
<goddard> one thiing you can do to make it easier to install fresh is make your home directory its own partition
<goddard> another useful method
<goddard> Roey: i think the hardest thing in Linux is not tweak things to much when you are running low on time
<goddard> at least for me
<Roey> goddard:  I've always done that
<Roey> goddard:  I worry if I use BTRFS
<Roey> for / and /home,
<goddard> tweak less and work more is my motto now
<Roey> goddard:  if I reinstall, will it screw up /home? because BTRFS apparently takes over all of them.
<Roey> goddard:  yeah that's what I've done over the years myself.  I used to hand-roll kernels
<goddard> unless you are a bug tester or just like reinstalling a lot
<Roey> I used to use Debian Sid for the longest time
<goddard> Roey: i think BTRFS isn't very good
<Roey> heh
<Roey> I dunno
<goddard> Red Hat just dropped it
<Roey> I installed it because I wanted to more smartly back up0
<Roey> up
<Roey> Red Hat dropped it for RHEL 6
<Roey> not for RHEL 7
<goddard> and ZFS is coming soon
<goddard> with linux you really gotta be slow to adopt things
<goddard> in my opinion
<goddard> not like basic apps
<Roey> let's let ZFS change to GPL first?
<Roey> ;:)
<goddard> Roey: i prefer GNU GPL of course but I just use ext4 personally and do full disk backups once a week
<Roey> righ
<Roey> right
<Roey> I use dirvish to back up incrementally
<Roey> to backup hard drives
<Roey> which I rotate
<Roey> among different physical locations
<goddard> Roey: sounds smart, but it takes so long to get the trickle down from all the little features
<Roey> I know...
<Roey> that's why I moved from Debian to Kubuntu.
<goddard> ahh
<Roey> I started out with Red Hat and found it too much of a hassle (this was in the days of pure RPM and no yum)
<goddard> Roey: yeah me too
<Roey> then Debian comes along with apt-get and frees me from having to download a whole tree of dependent libraries
<Roey> just to install a program
<goddard> bought the disks at Staples WAAY back in the day
<Roey> hehehe
<Roey> ya know what
<Roey> Mushkin anounced that they're going to release a 4 tb ssd for $500.
<goddard> Roey: you tried just plain apt yet?
<goddard> that would be awesome
<Roey> what do you mean
<goddard> apt install kde
<goddard> apt search kde
<goddard> etc..
<goddard> im on 16.04 and just found out about it
<goddard> little bit nicer then apt-get / apt-cache
<goddard> installed by default
<Roey> ah
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I am reinstallling kubuntu via dvd
<Roey> to myh laptop
<Roey> hold on
<goddard> k
<Roey> I'll BBL actually :)
<MobileRoey> goddard, hello from hexchat on kubuntu 16.04
<MobileRoey> now I'm upgrading my desktop
<MobileRoey> with do-dist-upgrade -d.
<soee> to Yakkety?
<MobileRoey> nono from 15.10 -> 16.04
<soee> run without -d
<MobileRoey> the laptop I upgraded from 15.10 -> 16.04 by reinstalling, since the upgrade messed up on me.
<MobileRoey> why without -d?
<MobileRoey> it goes to xenial not yakkity
<soee> -d means development version which is Yakkety now
<MobileRoey> ok
<soee> but well probably not available now as a version
<MobileRoey> ruh-roh
<MobileRoey> ah
<MobileRoey> phew, thanks ;)
<jcgs> hi
<soee> hiho jcgs
<jcgs> I'm having issues playing fullscreen video in firefox. Apparently I have to try disabling hardware acceleration in flash but it's missing from system settings
<jcgs> any ideas?
<jcgs> hi soee :)
<genii> jcgs: Method #1 as suggested here: http://superuser.com/questions/434762/disable-hardware-acceleration-for-flash-player-in-linux
<MobileRoey> hello
<MobileRoey> how do I treat connect to my phone as storage, in KDE, via Bluetooth?  I've managed to pair the phone and my laptop... but I don't see a file tree anywhere.
<soee> MobileRoey: what OS have your phone ?
<MobileRoey> android
<MobileRoey> soee, android
<soee> what version?
<MobileRoey> em... one sec
<MobileRoey> not the most current version
<MobileRoey> because I rooted it
<MobileRoey> and verizon refuses to update it
<jcgs> genii: I'm trying this
<soee> well anyway try kdeconnect
<jcgs> genii: those instructions must be old, as the right-click settings menu has gone now which is the whole issue
<soee> install it on your Phone and use on dekstop to pair device
<soee> than use Dolphin to browe phone
<MobileRoey> soee, isthat a program?
<genii> jcgs: Hence why I suggested the method described which has nothing to do with the rightclicking.
<genii> eg: Method #1   ...create the /etc/adobe/mms.cfg file, put inside of it: EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=0
<MobileRoey> oh
<MobileRoey> soee, ohh ok.
<jcgs> genii: I've done that, it may have disabled hardware acceleration but i have no way of checking. however, it hasn't meant I can play firefox videos in full screen :(
<MobileRoey> soee, downloading and installing it now.
<MobileRoey> soee, ok now what?
<MobileRoey> I don't see any devices to connect to
<MobileRoey> (from the kdeconnect program on my phone)
<genii> jcgs: It won't take effect until a logout-login cycle
<MobileRoey> soee, and I'm already paired with the laptop
<jcgs> genii: what? I have to close down all of X and everything?
<jcgs> genii: ugh :( I guess I can only try it... what happend to the graphical settings that's supposed to ship with flash? what's ubuntu done with them?
<genii> jcgs: Yes, otherwise all the previous settings are still cached
<jcgs> back in a sec :)
<soee> MobileRoey: do you have Wifi enabled ?
<jcgs> genii: same as before :( video playback not working
<MobileRoey> er
<MobileRoey> soee, one sec
<genii> jcgs: If you put in the URL bar:  about:plugins      ...what does it say for the Shockwave Flash section of the plugins?
<MobileRoey> soee, ok, I enabled wifi on my laptop
<jcgs> genii: Version: 11.2.202.616
<jcgs> genii: it's new, I think the older one worked better
<genii> jcgs: Do you also have the package called: kubuntu-restricted-extras  installed?
<jcgs> genii: yes
<jcgs> genii: I have updates pending, let me see if there is anything interesting in there
<MobileRoey> back
<jcgs> genii: there is a new flash actually, let's see if that helps
<MobileRoey> soee, sorry for that
<MobileRoey> soee, back
<MobileRoey> soee, so anyway I have all devices on wifi now
<MobileRoey> soee, I still don't see any available devices in the KDE Connect app on the phone
<MobileRoey> soee, hey!!!!I got it working!!
<MobileRoey> soee, oh this remote control thing is so cool
<soee> :)
<jcgs> genii: I don't think it's any better after updating flash but thanks for your help anyway
<jcgs> genii: bed time for me now
<MobileRoey> soee :)
<MobileRoey> is there a way to limit file-sharing between the phone and laptop so that the laptop can manage the phone's files but not vice versa?
<MobileRoey> also, I <3 kde
<MobileRoey> <3 <3 <3
<soee> not sure
<MobileRoey> ok
<soee> i think you cant browse PC files from phone
<MobileRoey> oh ok good
<MobileRoey> I tried that remote-control and got concerned, that's all
<soee> it allows to move cursor
<MobileRoey> oh ok
<MobileRoey> it doesn't show the contents of the screen on the phone, good
<MobileRoey> bbiab
<MobileRoey> soee, thank you *so* much
<MobileRoey> soee, now, trying to connect it so that I can browse the phone's files through the wired desktop
<MobileRoey> soee, I don't see it in the paired devices list
<MobileRoey> on the phone
<soee> you sure? Ifyou pen menu
<soee> you done have it above "Pair new devie" ?
<MobileRoey> what do yo mean
<MobileRoey> what steps should I take on the desktop?
<MobileRoey> soee, I tried to connect to the phone but it says failed to connect
<soee> connect where/how ?
<MobileRoey> KDE control module
<MobileRoey> for bluetooth
<MobileRoey> it finds the phone but when I do connect, it fails to do so
<MobileRoey> oh btw
<MobileRoey> soee, have to run will be back in about two hours..
<MobileRoey> ciao and thanks so much
<MobileRoey> looking forward to chattting with you again soon
<soee> bluetooth?
<MobileRoey> ya
<soee> use Dolphin
<MobileRoey> I have a bluetooth adaptor for my desktop
<soee> open it and browse your device when connected
<MobileRoey> soee, apaprently it is paired for audio only
<MobileRoey> how do I change this?
<MobileRoey> I don't see bluetooth in my dolphin on the desktop
<soee> i do not know i don't use bluetooth :(
<soee> i use WiFi to connect devices
<MobileRoey> ok
<MobileRoey> so I am wondering how i would connect this to my
<MobileRoey> oh
<MobileRoey> just specify the ip......
<MobileRoey> hrm
<MobileRoey> tried that
<MobileRoey> no go
<MobileRoey> like...
<MobileRoey> I tried adding it on my phone in kde connect
<MobileRoey> by IP
<MobileRoey> but... it does nto appear in the list of devices available to connect to
<MobileRoey> ok
<MobileRoey> will BBL
<MobileRoey> see you then, soee
<MobileRoey> :)
<soee> bye :)
#kubuntu 2016-05-13
<lethu> Hello, I am trying to create a link to an executable in the home folder so that it can run system wide
<lethu> by just summoning it's name
<lethu> so I do "ln -s [executable] [targetname]
<lethu> "
<lethu> in /usr/sbin
<lethu> am I doing it wrong?
<DarinMiller> I always forget the order myself.  As per 'man ln': ln -s [target] [link name]
<lethu> but it doesn't work for me, when I write the link's name nothing happens
<lethu> after making the link
<lethu> when I want to run the executable
<DarinMiller> your home directory is not in the default path.  To run something that is not in the default path, you must specify the path.
<DarinMiller> i.e. /home/lethu/mylink
<DarinMiller> or if you pwd is home, use ./mylink
<DarinMiller> the dot "." means use current path
<DarinMiller> make sense?
<DarinMiller> example: ln -s /usr/bin/dolphin d
<DarinMiller> to run: ./d
<lethu> ah, thanks, got it!
<DarinMiller> :) glad to help
<lethu> :))
<DarinMiller> If you want to make your own directory and include it in the search path, review this page http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-adding-path/
<lethu> thanks again!
<DarinMiller> Adding your own directory will allow you to run your commands from any dirctory without typing the path.
<DarinMiller> anytime
<lethu> :)
<user|22053> how can I upgrade to kubuntu 16.04 from 14.04?
<soee> user|22053: type in konsole: sudo do-release-upgrade
<soee> or
<soee> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<user|22053> Is it secure if I try to upgrade manually before July 21st?
<soee> should be
<user|22053> thank you very much for your help! have a nice day!
<Roey> Hello all
<Roey> I'm trying to use KDE connect.. I got it working between my laptop and my phone so that I can browse the phone's files through my alptop, but I don't have the same behavior when I try to connect my phone to my desktop computer.  It has bluetooth adaptor too btw.
<Dragnslcr> Does KDE Connect work over Bluetooth? I've only used it over WiFi.
<yotux> what is a good method of managing gpg keys
<Roey> Dragnslcr:  ah
<Roey> dunno? I don't know how I am connecting to it.
<Roey> I see references to pairing
<Roey> so I assume it is using bluetooth?
<Roey> I'll ask on #kde
<poua> how is kubuntu 16.04 is it better and less buggy with more finished appearance than 15?
<sudo__> i have dependency problem with 'kde-window-manager' and when i enter sudo apt-get update it will remove 'kde-window-manager'
<goddard> Roey: hex chat?! That is GTK not Qt :D
<goddard> jk
<sudo__> should i upgrade ?
<goddard> sudo__: do you know what that package is?
<sudo__> kde-window-manager kde-window-manager-common kde-workspace kde-workspace-bin
<sudo__>   kubuntu-desktop libgl1-mesa-dri libkdecorations4abi1 libkwinglesutils1
<sudo__>   libkwinglutils1abi3 libtaskmanager4abi5 plasma-dataengines-workspace
<sudo__>   plasma-desktop plasma-netbook plasma-widgets-addons plasma-widgets-workspace
<teo_> Just wanted to say thank you to the people who give out the support in here. You guys are great :D
<sudo__> these packages will be removed
<sudo__> thats the Windows Manager i guess.
<goddard> what are you trying to do?
<sudo__> i am trying to install leafpad
<sudo__> but it gaves me dependecy problem
<sudo__> nd when i type  apt-get -f install
<sudo__> it ask me to remove all those packages i listed
<sudo__> ?
<goddard> sudo__: one sec
<sudo__> sure.
<goddard> sudo__: your on 16.04?
<sudo__> 14.04.2
<goddard> Any reason you haven't upgraded to 14.04.4?
<goddard> or rather updated
<sudo__> That's not stable in my machine. It's automatic Frezzes sometimes.
<goddard> sudo__: ahh I assume you want leafpad a GTK app over a QT editor for some reason?
<sudo__> i can't install leafpad , pluma , gedit
<sudo__> none of them
<goddard> sudo__: how about kate
<goddard> ?
<goddard> do you have kate?
<sudo__> kate is inbilt
<sudo__> yes i have it
<sudo__> but why can't i install leafpad ?
<goddard> http://paste.kde.org
<goddard> can you pass the exact command and output
<sudo__> sure.
<sudo__> here
<sudo__> https://paste.kde.org/p0wxde93x
<sudo__> 2nd one (when i type 'sudo apt-get -f install' )
<sudo__> https://paste.kde.org/pleo3vkbq
<goddard> sudo__: i don't think your problem is leafpad
<goddard> your system is screwed up from the looks of it
<sudo__> LOl. i just installed it.
<goddard> odd
<goddard> what have you done so far?
<sudo__> Nothing much
<sudo__> installed docky ...
<sudo__> that's it
<goddard> ppa?
<sudo__> no.. i have not installed any other repositiory
<Smurphy> Just got my 120GB SSD Drive. Guess we'll know later if installing LUbuntu 64Bit on a Mac min 2,1 will work as I would like to.
<Dragnslcr> Roey- yeah, that's a bit confusing that it uses the term "pair". It should work with any computer on the same local network. I use it with my desktop that's on a wired connection to the router.
<sukant> Is it safe to use Ubuntu SoftwareCenter in Kubuntu ?
<sukant> ????
<lethu> yes but it's an ugly practice
<lethu> as it uses gtk
<lethu> and kde is qt
<sukant> muon is not working
<sukant> it says authentication not provided
<sukant> i also tried to run it as root
<lethu> try Synaptic
<lethu> it should be better than both
<lethu> and doesn't have gtk dependencies iirc
<sukant> Synaptic is also GTK based
<Smurphy> Amazing. I managed to boot KUbuntu 64 on my mac-mini 2,1 which uses an 32Bit EFI ... *rofl*
<Smurphy> let's see how the installation goes (Just had replaced the Disk drive with a 120GB SSD).,
<tytan> Smurphy: Let me know if it works out of the box, pleas
<tytan> I have a MacBook Pro 2012 13" non retina and I plan to install a linux based OS on it when apple stops to support it with their OS
<Smurphy> tytan: That one should not have an issue. I am running KUbuntu on a macmin 6,2 (2012) without an issue for ages now.
<tytan> Did you do anything special or did you just install it like on any other PC?
<Smurphy> The problem with the 2007 macmini 2,1 is that it has a 32Bit EFI running on 64Bit hardware. I had to create a installer image with a 32Bit EFI loader for that one.
<Smurphy> Your device is a pure 64Bit device. Take a USB stick, downlado the ISO image, put the stick into your Mac and hold the Option key down while rebooting.
<Smurphy> Tell it to boot Kubuntu and "try" it out.
<tytan> Well, that works like a charm
<johnhoffmann> ae ]
<johnhoffmann> ae
<johnhoffmann> galera
<johnhoffmann> bom dia
<johnhoffmann> alguem de recife
<johnhoffmann> brasil pernambuco recife
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Pici> :(
<tytan> I don't understand anything :'D
<s000m225> whois
<Kruzer> Hello all
<soee_> hiho
<Smurphy> johnhoffmann; ola. O meu portugues no e bom - pero percebo un poco :}
<Kruzer> Hi soee  whats up?
<abhigenie92> hi guys!
<Kruzer> Hi abhigenie
<Kruzer> Just trying out my new NAS  muahahaha
<matthieu_> hello
<soee_> hiho
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi there
<abhigenie92> I was facing a minor issue with kubuntu 16.04. Posting:
<abhigenie92> I was trying to install kubuntu 16.04 on laptop with dual boot which currently runs windows 10. Two problems I encountered: 1. On booting I select start Kubuntu it shows me this(http://imgur.com/8ttdpjk) and boots normally. Should I be worried about this? 2. It shows no setup screen like try kubuntu or install kubuntu. But on desktop it shows install kubuntu icon which opens the setup screen, should I install via this?
<matthieu_> abhidenie92, no need to worry about the weird screen and yes you should install Kubuntu via the icon on the desktop
<matthieu_> I am experiencing this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1530523
<abhigenie92> matthieu_: thanks, mate!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Incomplete]
<matthieu_> abhigenie92 no problem! :)
<abhigenie92> I was using kubuntu 15.10 with intel gpu and it worked awesome. I am trying to install on other laptop which has NVIDIA GeForce 940M (4 GB DDR3L dedicated). Should I install any additional drivers?
<abhigenie92> Complete specs: http://www.hpshopping.in/HP_Pavilion_Notebook_-_15-ab549tx#specs_info
<habits> Abhigenie, yes, you can additionally install the NVIDIA drivers. It is not mandatory of course, but you might need using the GeForce if you are playing some games.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<abhigenie92> I am in a grave problem. I was installing kubuntu 16.04. I closed the lid, login screen come up. It is asking password, when I enter it. It shows Unlocking failed.
<abhigenie92> I was at 75%, how screwed am I?
<soee> capslock active and wrong pass ?
<soee> ah wait but the message is on black screen?
<EvilRoey> hey hey soee
<abhigenie92> soee: no the normal login screen
<abhigenie92> soee: I suspect if the keyboard layout has something to do with it. I am entering the correct password
<soee> abhigenie92: and if you try without password ?
<marco-parillo> If you are still installing, then it is not your password yet, correct? The default password during installation is blank, right?
<EvilRoey> soee: so get this.. in the interim, I have dolphin open on my laptop, with one pane open to fish:// desktop's music archive folder, and the right panel open to the phone's storage
<abhigenie92> marco-parillo: soee yeah that makes sense. But if I leave the field blank and click on Unlock it shows Unlocking failed.
<habits> Closing the lid or suspending the system causes me trouble on 16.04 . Sometimes when you wake up the PC after suspending the login screen freezes.
<abhigenie92> habits: I am in between in the installation. Forcing a shutdown is something I won't want to try.
<abhigenie92> Create Session does nothing.
<abhigenie92> any suggestions.
<mtn> abhigenie92: if you are in the middle of the install, you can easily start over again
<mtn> abhigenie92: and don't close the lid next time ;)
<abhigenie92> mtn: it would have created the partition by now.
<abhigenie92> that should not be good.
<mtn> abhigenie92: ok, how is that a problem?
<abhigenie92> mtn it would written the changes to the disk right?
<mtn> abhigenie92: you have to create a partition before it will install anyway
<mtn> abhigenie92: agian, how is that a problem?
<mtn> abhigenie92: simply start over and don't close the lid. let it finish the install
<abhigenie92> mtn: Thanks, but is there any other way? what is the default password?
<abhigenie92> I have tried kubuntu,ubuntu,kde,toor
<mtn> abhigenie92: no idea. why not do as I suggest? what do you have to lose except a bit of time?
<abhigenie92> mtn: so I force shutdown and install again.
<mtn> abhigenie92: sure, why not?
<abhigenie92> it will overwrite the partition earlier?
<mtn> abhigenie92: sure
<abhigenie92> any suggestions?
<vorap2> Hey people. I have a question. I want to use the nvidia drivers but still be able to use my motherboards internal gpu. Is this even possible? I can only have two screens on my graphics card (GTX 460) but I can have 4 more on my internal gpu
<vorap2> I basically want to have two monitors on my graphics card and one more on my internal gpi
<vorap2> gpu**
<Smurphy> Ok. I now have a problem.
<Smurphy> I managed to install without too many problems 64Bit Kubuntu 16.04 on my old mac-mini with 32Bit EFI firmware.
<Smurphy> But - 5 times out of 6 - after a reboot, WiFi/network manager won't bring the Wireless up.
<Smurphy> Any idea ?
<lethu> have you checked dmesg?
<Smurphy> yes. Says nothing...
<Smurphy> Thing is - I suspect that it has something to do with the fact that I isntalled it using ethernet.
<Smurphy> The entwork manager does not show the "WiFi" part. No idea why.
<Smurphy> Hmmm. restarting the network-manager helps.
<Smurphy> The error-message is weird ->
<Smurphy> Failed to update connection <SSID>
<BluesKaj> Smurphy:  i had a similar problem on my laptop after installing the oS while connected via ethernet. right click on the nm widget "configure network connections" and delete the ethernet connection, the  try connecting via wifi .
<Smurphy> connection-gateway-ping-timeout: can not set property: value "30189248" of type "guint" is invalid or out of range for property "gateway-ping-timeout" of type 'guint'
<Smurphy> lol
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I can do that -> With deleting the ethernet stuff...
<BluesKaj> oh that error , gotta update and upgrade
<Smurphy> Already done ...
<Smurphy> or - do you mean I have to upgrade plasma ?>
<BluesKaj> and try full-upgrade
<Smurphy> it is a fresh installation of 16.04 with all updates applied.
<Smurphy> full-upgrade won't give me anything.
<Smurphy> Ok -m restarting the network mananger fixed it.
<Smurphy> Now - last issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/767429/ubuntu-16-04-graphics-crashes-with-intel-graphics
<Smurphy> OK - my mini is 9 years old - but the X Experience is smooth :D
<zealoushacker> Hi folks, question for y’all: I’d like to launch a Kubuntu AMI on AWS. Should I fire up a regular Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS (HVM), SSD Volume Type and then apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<johan> I'm frustrated by the new Kubuntu :(
<johan> I have to click the K-menu several times before it responds (no I'm not just impatient)
<johan> Amarok doesn't play anything.  Or I'm too stupid to use it.
<johan> Use to be "Import Music Dir", "Press PLAY"
<lethu> johan: you have to install gstreamer dirty via your package manager
<johan> When I change theme stuff, some windows change dynamically, others need to be restarted.  I mean WTF!?
<lethu> in order to play mp3's etc...
<johan> lethu? Erm OK....
<johan> Why doesn't the Theme work for everything?
<lethu> you have to logout login in order for it to be fully applied some times
<johan> lethu OK that seems to have worked.
<johan> Thank you
<lethu> johan:  np :)
<johan> How come I often (9% of the time) have to click the K-menu multiple times to display it?
<johan> And then it displays on the wrong monitor!?
<johan> 99% of the time
<johan> Usually I must click 3 times.
<Guest73135> i am once again in love with KDE.
<hay207__> Hi guys, i have amd/intel hybrid card, amd opensource driver won't recognize the amd card
<Quantos> I'm having a problem with my USB wifi dongle
<Quantos> KUbuntu 15.10
<Quantos> And the dongle doesn't show up on lsusb
<mtn> Quantos: if it does not show up on lsusb, then it is not supported by the kernel. perhaps it needs a driver or firmware?
<soee> still using 15.10 ?
<mtn> Quantos: a newer kernel may help, too. upgrading to 16 seems like a good idea
<craiger> so, was it just me or is "apt-get kubuntu desktop" on a stock Xenial install a poor choice?
<craiger> installing from kubuntu iso media worked *much* better?
<goddard> craiger: it isn't as good as installing kubuntu itself
<Quantos> I think it actually died mtn, it's not supported on my backup system too
<Quantos> Bummer
<Quantos> Thanks for the help though
<mtn> Quantos: welcome
<Quantos> It seems fishy to me that it was working and then just stopped
<Quantos> I think i witnessed my first hardware failure
<tulips> i think my kubuntu 16.04  is having trouble fetching updates.... it showed that there were updates available in the new software center and i rebooted and now its not finding updates
<tulips> i couldnt load the updates before i rebooted
<mtn> tulips: try it using synaptic
<tulips> i will... i tried doing it with upgrade and dist-upgrade commands in the terminal
<tulips> OHH
<tulips> i could try switching servers maybe
<user|98853> is there a guide for installing new splash screens for 16.04? I tried installing new desktop themes but it doesn't seem to give me anything other than the default breeze splash screen.
#kubuntu 2016-05-14
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> I just installed kubuntu 16.04 on my laptop!
<DarinMiller> Fun times.  Let the adventures begin :)
<abhishek> My wifi is not working
<abhishek> at times it doesn't search for the nearby networks and at other times it connects to them but internet doesn't work
<DarinMiller> abhishek: did you use the live session for install?
<abhishek> any suggestion?
<abhishek> DarinMiller, I installed via usb
<DarinMiller> abhishek: was wifi working during the install?
<abhishek> I think so.
<DarinMiller> abhishek: sudo lshw | grep Wireless
<DarinMiller> what is the output?
<DarinMiller> abhishek: or sudo lshw > t.txt && kate t.txt &
<DarinMiller> abhishek:  then search the file for wireless.
<DarinMiller> abhishek: I suspect you may have a broadcom card and may need to install proprietary drivers from the repos.
<abhishek> DarinMiller, is there any automated way to install all proprietary drivers for my pc
<DarinMiller> abhishek: I also noticed your other post on kde regarding prorpietary drivers... and the detection hw detection tool  currently times out.
<DarinMiller> abhishek: Usually the hw detection works really well, but until it's fixed, we willl need to install manually.
<DarinMiller> abhishek: the broken Driver Manager is found in System Settings in the Hardware section...  Issue is known and hopefully will be fixed by 16.04.1 reelase...
<abhishek> DarinMiller, thanks for the reply. No problems :) I did grep on the config file you said http://codepad.org/BomJKH10
<abhishek> is this helpful?
<DarinMiller> yes, the last line is your wirelesss card...
<abhishek> DarinMiller, okay how can I find corresponding driver in repos?
<DarinMiller> abhishek: I am not familiar with this card, but give this a try: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760970/realtek-driver-rtl8723be-not-working-in-ubuntu-16-04-kernel-4-4
<DarinMiller> abhishek: does your laptop have secure boot or is it an older laptop?
<abhishek> DarinMiller, I disabled the secure boot from start :)
<DarinMiller> abhishek: This was the solution for 14.04 installs, but I not sure it applies here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<DarinMiller> abhishek: This site looks promising: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-trusty-realtek.html
<abhishek> DarinMiller, looks good! Giving it a try right now.
<DarinMiller> abhishek: very good.  I don't think the HW detection would have helped in this case as I do not see Realtek wireless drivers in the std repos.
<abhishek> DarinMiller, works fine, thanks! I also tried 1) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hanipouspilot/rtlwifi   2)sudo apt-get update    3)sudo apt-get install rtlwifi-new-dkms linux-firmware
<DarinMiller> abhishek: nice job!
<DarinMiller> abhishek: do you have an NVidia GPU?  I can guide the install of those drivers if needed.
<abhishek> DarinMiller, I have been using kubuntu 15.10 for while and it was great! I just installed 16.04 on a new laptop. It though is more stable, transitions are not very smooth like resizing windows, it flashes.
<DarinMiller> abhishek: what video card do you have?
<abhishek> DarinMiller, Yeah I do, I installed from repos. I will post details, as it doesn't work that good. I don't think I have done it correctly though.
<abhishek> DarinMiller,  NVIDIA GeForce 940M (4 GB DDR3L dedicated) complete specs: http://www.hpshopping.in/HP_Pavilion_Notebook_-_15-ab549tx
<DarinMiller> abhishek: Cool. Add this repository:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<DarinMiller> abhishek:  sudo apt update
<abhishek> DarinMiller, thanks! This is what I have right now http://codepad.org/bCaD79Oc
<DarinMiller> abhishek: sudo apt install nvidia-364
<DarinMiller> abhishek: the ppa above is an official ubuntu ppa and has the stable 364 driver in it...
<abhishek> DarinMiller, should I do a sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* before?
<DarinMiller> abhishek: purging should not be necessary as the driver installer usually is very good about installing over current drivers.
<abhishek> DarinMiller, thanks, should I reboot after installing?
<DarinMiller> abhishek: You had me worried. Your reboot seemed to take a long time...
<abhishek> DarinMiller, works awesome now! thanks!
<DarinMiller> abhishek: the only proprietry driver left to install (that I can see from your link) is the intel-microcode...
<Quantos> What precisely does the microcode do?
<DarinMiller> abhishek: sudo apt install intel-microcode
<abhishek> Quantos, Just searched it http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4366837/what-is-intel-microcode
<Quantos> Thanks man
<abhishek> DarinMiller, great, installed it! Thanks so much!
<DarinMiller> abhishek: You are very welcome!
<abhishek> can you please tell me how you figured out what drivers were left.
<DarinMiller> Wireless, gpu and cpu drivers are typically the drivers I see when the HW detection is working.  You may want to verify your SD card reader works. Other than that, I have not experienced other HW requiring special drivers (other than printers/scanners).
<abhishek> DarinMiller, interesting, thanks.
<KDE_Lover> Hello All. Is there a way to disable Plasma in Kubuntu 16.04 and go back to the old Classic look?
<KDE_Lover> ( I really want to, the only reason I want to abandon is the PLasma look, else I am a KDE fan )
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> I am stuck on these 2 issues. http://codepad.org/hGEXCN7A
<hyper_ch2> hi there, I did add some openvpn connections to systemd using systemctl enable openvpn@CONF.service.... now when I reboot and don't have ethernet access I face two problems: (1) 5 minute timeout https://images.sjau.ch/img/81f55115.jpg (2) after finally loading kde, network manager errors: Error loading QML file....... plugin cannot be loaded for module etc.....     however when I'm connected on ethernet during boot, none of those problems appea
<abhishek> guys I have posted both questions here http://askubuntu.com/questions/772180/wifi-not-working-realtek http://askubuntu.com/questions/772182/pci-bus-error-on-startup-while-booting-into-login-screen-kubuntu-16-04
<abhishek> please check if possible.
<_ebola_> abhishek: if you want support you should also show what hardware you have
<_ebola_> abhishek: not just the driver
<abhishek> _ebola_, please let me what details are required
<abhishek> I mentioned the specs of pc
<_ebola_> abhishek: I didn't see the hardware listing in the forum post
<_ebola_> abhishek: thats just something you may want to add
<_ebola_> abhishek: another thing you may want to do is boot off of some live distro's like puppy linux, debian, etc and see if the issue with wifi is linux/driver related
<_ebola_> abhishek: see if you can pin it down yourself more closely
<abhishek> _ebola_, this is my specs: http://www.hpshopping.in/HP_Pavilion_Notebook_-_15-ab549tx
<_ebola_> abhishek: what you wanna do is add a screenshot of "lspci" to the post for example
<_ebola_> where it shows your wifi card
<_ebola_> as linux sees it, not just a vendor page
<abhishek> _ebola_, thanks for the suggestion! I have added it now, http://askubuntu.com/questions/772180/wifi-not-working-realtek
<_ebola_> abhishek: great, this is the line: 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<_ebola_> abhishek: now what you wanna do is grep "dmesg" for all info related to this controller and how linux handled detecting it
<_ebola_> abhishek: study / grep dmesg and postall the lines from dmesg as to what linux did when it discovered this controller
<abhishek> _ebola_, thanks! My dmesg output has a lot errors related to my second error of PCI bus on boot up. What should I grep it with?
<_ebola_> abhishek: just do "dmesg | less" and try to read it first
<abhishek> abhishek@hp:~$ dmesg | wc   2068   19495  182809 :p
<abhishek> _ebola_, too many lines to decipher
<_ebola_> abhishek: it's ok, search for things like "ethernet" "realtek" "RTL8723BE"
<_ebola_> abhishek: just look for the lines above and below those that relate to your issues
<abhishek> _ebola_, added http://askubuntu.com/questions/772180/wifi-not-working-realtek
<_ebola_> abhishek: great, now that you documented your problem, try to boot into different (and older) live distros and see if your issues are the same or they are not present
<_ebola_> abhishek: you want to determine whether this is a hardware problem or a driver regression problem
<abhishek> _ebola_, I booted into windows the issue wasn't there. It should not be hardware issue thus.
<_ebola_> abhishek: right, but you want to check if older or different linux distros can also work without problems
<_ebola_> abhishek: sometimes hardware issues are tricky
<_ebola_> abhishek: your job is to pin down the source of the problem, you are in the best position to do it, because your issue is vague you need to try different things
<habits> Hi guys, is there a way of stopping the notification of the flash plugin available for mozilla? I don't want it installed and I don't want to get that message everytime I boot the machine.
<Smurphy> good question. Same for me.
<Smurphy> BTW - how does one install plasma 5.6 on the latest kubuntu ?
<Smurphy> Anyone has instructions ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<markc> Smurphy: good question, I hope someone answers
<acheron88> Smurthy: wait for it to be backported to the ppa https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<markc> Smurphy: it's been availble on Archlinux for about a month
<acheron88> it'll be there in the not too distant future I think
<BluesKaj> I got here too layte to see your question Smurphy, would you repost it please
 * BluesKaj shrugs, guess not
<acheron88> BluesKaj: it was variant on where is plasma 5.6 for kubuntu? when will we get it? why is it being slow getting it? etc etc....
<acheron88> but packagers are short staffed, so it's be there when ready is all you can really say.
<BluesKaj> there's a ppa available for it ..I treid 5.6 .3 , it broke my activities and really messde up my OS, not trying it agin soon. Your experience may be different, however
<BluesKaj> scuse my typos
<Smurphy> lol :) I'll wait :)
<acheron88> BluesKaj: yes, that staging ppa is expected to break things fairly often, so not advisable
<acheron88> Smurthy: hopefully it won't be long, but better an extra wait than broken packages/desktops
<BluesKaj> acheron88:  there aren't many plasma 5.6.3 packages available yet anyway, check out the list https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma
<BluesKaj> Smurphy: ^
<acheron88> There are a full desktop full https://launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.series_filter=xenial&field.status_filter=published&batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<acheron88> but will hopefully be in a better working state when 5.6.4 is built for xenial
<BluesKaj> acheron88:  obviously not full enough to work properly :-)
<acheron88> It's a full list of plasma packages. How they work is another matter.....
<acheron88> might be better now though update frameworks has been added, which was one prob with activities before
<acheron88> I need to test that in a xenial VM sometime
<BluesKaj> acheron88:  perhaps,  I was asked to test the state the packages were in a week ago , too soon ...they should have waited
<acheron88> yep, that sounds before the FW 5.20 packages got added
<challado> mi go$h
<Smurphy> Ok - on my freshly installed mac-mini 2,1 - wifi works only after I restart the network manager -> sudo  service network-manager restart
<Smurphy> Before that - no connection. why is that ???
<johan> Hello.
<BluesKaj_> hi johan
<goddard> Does anyone know how to disable the notification about installing flash at boot up?
<lethu> goddard: have you tried installing it?
<goddard> lethu: i don't want flash
<goddard> why would i?
<goddard> It isn't even required for most the internet any more
<lethu> goddard: then go to System Settings
<lethu> then Notifications
<lethu> then Other Notifications
<lethu> and uncheck Restricted codec availability
<lethu> I think it should do it
<goddard> lethu: sweeet thanks
<lethu> goddard: np :)
<tahaan> I have a problem.  I have selected "Lock Screen
<tahaan> I have a problem.  I have selected "Lock Screen " on the "When Laptop lid is closed" setting.
<tahaan> When I do this, it causes problems with KDE.  The lock screen appears for a second, then the second screen "reverts" to showing the content on that part of the desktop.
<tahaan> When I then unlock, several things are not working - The task bar is partially borked, and the window decorators are gone, and some window management functions are affected.
<tahaan> If I lock the screen other than by closign the lid, I don't have any such problems.  But the problem is consistently repeatable.
<tahaan> Also the problem is only present when the second screen is plugged in.
<tahaan> Unplugging and re-plugging the screen causes other problems though.  The second screen forgets its configured resolution.  And the K-menu becomes weird.  (It starts to consistently require 3 clicks to show).  This weirdness goes away if I log out and back in.
<Detroit> Hi all
<soee_> hiho
<DetroitBadBoy> Hi all.... again
<goddard> anyone added project Neon software sources to stock 16.04?
<Oderus> hi. the most recent update i did broke my wifi so i need to update to fix it. all my initramfs were updated so all my kernals are effected. how can i update from livecd?
<mtn> Oderus: wouldn't it  be easier to use a lan connection?
<mtn> Oderus: and what does breaking your wifi have to do with your kernels?
<DetroitBadBoy> When you used the install CD did you mark the box that allows updates to come in while installing?
<Oderus> mtn: i mean i cannot use an alternative kernal to boot up with and gain wifi. I suppose i could wire it but i would have to move my PC 3 floors, was hoping i could chroot and update or something to that effect :(
<mtn> Oderus: what does the kernel have to do with your wifi? how do you know this?
<Oderus> mtn: it was mentioned on the kubuntu forums that others had this issue and they fixed it by using an alternative kernal and update/upgrading. this doesnt work for me because all kernals seemed to be affected as I tried them all.
<DetroitBadBoy> what distro are you using?
<Oderus> xenial
<mtn> Oderus: what is the wifi card/chip?
<Oderus> pci-e card
<mtn> Oderus: sure, which one? which chip? most of them have nothing to do with the kernel  as far as drivers go
<mtn> Oderus: in a terminal: lspci -nn    paste the results to dpaste.com and give us the link
<Oderus> unfortunately im in windows currently since my wifi does not function in linux
<mtn> Oderus: well, we need some details to try to help you.
<Oderus> okay. i will go do as you ask but will need to leave and return to do so. thank you.
<mtn> Oderus: we only need the line for the wifi card
<mtn> oh well
<DetroitBadBoy> hmmmm
<lynxlynxlynx> hey, any eta on when plasma 5.6 hits the repos?
<DetroitBadBoy> lynxlynxlynx: 22 march this year
<lynxlynxlynx> you mean may?
<DetroitBadBoy> no March. It has already been released
<DetroitBadBoy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/kde-plasma-5-6-released
<DetroitBadBoy> That's the link all about the release of it
<lynxlynxlynx> that's the upstream release
<lynxlynxlynx> i can see it in the unstable repo for yaketty, but that's it
<DetroitBadBoy> Yes, still in the shaekdown cruise stage to work out bugs
<oderus> mtn: got disconnected, not sure if you saw my last post.
<mtn> oderus: I was waiting on the lspci line for the wifi. did you get it?
<oderus> yes i did, located here http://paste.ubuntu.com/16418884/
<oderus> Basically the issue is that an update broke my wifi but if i update, it will repair itself. so i need to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade but for my hard drive installation, from live cd. Wifi on livecd works just fine
<mtn> oderus: you would have to chroot in from the live disk and then run your commands
<tahaan> I want to strangle whoever decided the volume sliders must be horizontal.
<oderus> mtn: how do i do this? i know my installation is on sda6...
<DetroitBadBoy> tahaan: lol
<mtn> oderus: here is basic chroot info, but you use your commands, not fixing grub: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<oderus> mtn: great, thank you for your time
<tahaan> WTF was wrong with having them vertical?
 * tahaan slaps head
<oderus> mtn: OK i have chrooted and everything, but when i try to get the update it tells me my connection is refused.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16419174/
<mtn> oderus: no internet connection
<oderus> mtn: strange, it's this PC i am using..
<DetroitBadBoy> oderus: when you get into your linux distro desktop, do you see a network connection icon anywhere on the screen?
<oderus> DetroitBadBoy: when i boot, it shows a different icon than usual in place of the network icon. When i click this, it brings up a small notification windows that says this: " Error loading QML file: file:///use/share/plasma/plasmids/org.KDE.plasma.networkmanagement/contents/ui/main.qml:23:1: plugin cannot be loaded for module "org.KDE.plasma.networkmanagement": Cannot load library /use/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/KDE/plasma/
<oderus> networkmanagement/libplasmanm_qmlplugins.so: (/use/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libplasmanm_editor.so: undefined symbol: _ZN14NetworkManager11WimaxDevice16staticMetaObject E)"
<oderus> sorry i will pastebin next time, didnt think it was that long
<DetroitBadBoy> No worries
<DetroitBadBoy> It looks like an update issue to me. I suggest connecting to a wired source then try to update
<DetroitBadBoy> That would be the first logical step
<oderus> DetroitBadBoy: Ok, i will do that, im sure it will work, just was trying to avoid moving my pc 3 floors down heh :/
<mtn> oh, right: logic!
<DetroitBadBoy> I understand completely. If you need help after that, someone will mroe than likely be here to lend assistance
<oderus> DetroitBadBoy: thank you :)
<DetroitBadBoy> oderus: yw :)
<DetroitBadBoy> (doing my best Mr. Spock) Live long and perspire.....
<marco-parillo> 262822Can you invoke kde-spectacle from krunner (alt-f2)?
<denza242> Is it possible to boot from a USB device from within GRUB?
<goddard> denza242: ive never heard of that
<goddard> im getting a kmail bug
<goddard> when i close kmail and try to open it again .. the window isn't displayed
<goddard> i have to kill the kmail process that runs in the background and then start it and then it displays the window
<lethu> goddard: try starting kmail from a terminal then read the feedback to troubleshoot
<goddard> lethu: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363085
<ubottu> KDE bug 363085 in general "kmail window fails to display/load on second start" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<lethu> I see
<goddard> lethu: it happens ever time
<goddard> maybe kubuntu speciic i dont know, but i am sure the kmail maintainers/developers know better then i would
<lethu> goddard: yeah
<roadfish> I push a flashdrive on my TPLink modem and would like to access it from Kubuntu. I'm not clear on how to get this working.
<goddard> roadfish: you would probably have to use the protcol provided by the modem
<roadfish> I went into Network on Dolphin and it has stuff like MTP Device, Network, Network Services, Samba Shares, etc
<goddard> roadfish: i would bet samba share is what it uses
<roadfish> ok, the modem's pdf says something like: smb://tplinklogin.net
<goddard> yeah thats samba
<roadfish> I'm new to this stuff so I'm kind of clueless on what to do
<roadfish> ok, Dolphin says: Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall.
<goddard> roadfish: sounds like you were spot on just didn't know what the smb:// means
<goddard> add a new connection
<goddard> it opens a wizard dialog
<roadfish> So I guess I need to fiddle my firewall.
<goddard> dont think so
<roadfish> Ok, good. Just get this wizard dialog going.
<goddard> usually it is disabled by deault unless you enabled it
<goddard> you can check your firewall with "ufw status"
<roadfish> Status: active
<DetroitBadBoy> roadfish: when you click on that link you posted does it ask you to launch the application?
<roadfish> I did activate it back when I set up my Kubuntu.
<goddard> ahh
<goddard> i think by default all outgoing connections are allowed
<goddard> so no issue
<roadfish> I'm a bit paranoid and firewall makes me feel warm.
<roadfish> warm and safe
<goddard> roadfish: no its a good idea
<goddard> i do that as well
<roadfish> so is the firewall messing up? I am not getting this wizard dialog when clicking on Samba in Dolphin.
<goddard> roadfish: no probably not unless you disallowed apps connecting out
<goddard> usually ufw allows connections out, but not connections in unless specifically written in the rules
<roadfish> I have a vibe that I might have tightened up ufw a bit extra. But my memory is hazy. I did this back 1.5 years ago.
<roadfish> I'm trying to remember how to dump the ufw rules. I think I was using the graphical version during setup.
<roadfish> ok, maybe not. I was looking at rules in gufw. and it seems that I didn't any anything.
<roadfish> I have outgoing: Allow and incoming: Deny. Which I assume is standard.
<roadfish> goddard: you were talking about getting a "wizard dialog" going. Is this done with Dolphin or am I using the wrong app? How do I trigger this dialog in Dolphin?
<roadfish> by the way, I'm still 14.04 Trusty. Not yet got that 16.04 going.
<goddard> roadfish: yeah its in dolphin
<goddard> just click the network piece
<roadfish> ok, then what? I tried Samba Shares and I get that message about a firewall. I also tried "Add Network Folder". That gives me a popup wizard, I guess. Ther is nothing on Samba after that. I get Webfolder (webdav), FTP, Microsoft Windows network drive, Secure Shell. Do I use one of these?
<roadfish> Ok, I tried this command line operation:
<roadfish>    sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.1/ samba/ -o rw
<goddard> roadfish: usually it works after adding a samba share item
<goddard> roadfish: and that firewall message is a general message and a suggestion it doesn't actual get that information intelligently
<roadfish> goddard: ok, I see a place to enter the smb address in the Samba share. I added my smb://tplinklogin.net
<roadfish> now I'm seeing this error: Could not connect to host for smb://tplinklogin.net/
<roadfish> something to search on
<roadfish> goddard: got it!!!! one webpage gave some IP-addresses to try. and \\192.168.1.1 is it for me!!!
<roadfish> goddard: thanks for the hand-holding.
<roadfish> next mission is to try to mount it so I can access with "cp" and "mv" command-line operations.
<goddard> roadfish: nice
<goddard> roadfish: probably ssh
<roadfish> good I like ssh
#kubuntu 2016-05-15
<Urungus> hi. i am having a networking problem, just started after i updated the other day. theres a screenshot here since i couldn't select the text. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=6568&d=1463271651
<DarinMiller> Urungus:  I have the same error. Did you by chance enable Pre-release update in the Software Sources menu?
<neanderslob> hi everone, I've been told before but since forgot.  when is it safe to do a do-release-upgrade between lts releases?
<Urungus> darinmiller: i have that enabled, yes
<Urungus> when i boot up and log in, my network no longer works. heres a screenshot of the error. any ideas appreciated.
<Urungus> darinmiller: i have that enabled, yes (pre release updates)
<DarinMiller> Urungus: I have not figured out how to fix this yet.  My desktop uses wireless and I have to manually start my network from the commandline with each awake and reboot.
<Urungus> DarinMiller: i'm curious how you even do that.. i'm on a live cd right now.
<Urungus> i tried chroot and updating, and that didnt seem to fix anything..
<Urungus> DarinMiller: Theres a forum thread going here: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70152-System-no-longer-sees-any-network-connections&p=387898 but no real answers yet
<Urungus> DarinMiller_: Theres a forum thread going here: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70152-System-no-longer-sees-any-network-connections&p=387898 but no real answers yet.. tried chroot from livecd and updating/upgrading but it had no real effect..
<Urungus> DarinMiller: maybe if I unselect pre-release updates and then chroot from a livecd and update it will revert back? not sure..
<DarinMiller> I think we have to do something like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59443/how-can-i-revert-back-from-an-upgrade-to-the-proposed-repository
<DarinMiller> Urungus: For grins, I tried sudo ppa-purge xenial-proposed, but it did not work... still searching....
<goddard> Something keeps getting corrupted on my system and pressing "w" in my browser opens the browser.  Now even in my terminal this happens as well.
<goddard> I'm on 16.04 and this is a fresh install
<goddard> it was working fine previously
<thedanyes> Hello
<thedanyes> I just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04. I did a clean install with disk format.
<thedanyes> I had a heck of a time getting my Focusrite Scarlett 18i8 working on this new version, so I wanted to share the secret.
<thedanyes> remove and purge fwupd
<thedanyes> That's what worked for me.
<GeekNerd> KuBuntu, the official Linux distro of the Klan!
<dax> GeekNerd: Don't start, please.
<GeekNerd> sorry
<GeekNerd> do you know me?
<dax> GeekNerd: Yes.
<GeekNerd> oh
<GeekNerd> thats not good (for me)
<GeekNerd> i am downloading ubuntu desktop
<GeekNerd> ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<GeekNerd> dax: ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<acer11kubuntu> Lots o'problems with Kubuntu 16.04. Locks up or crashes about twice a day. Trying to create new swap file to replace missing one by booting off live CD and using KDE Partition Manager, options are grayed out. Takes about 5 solid minutes to boot. Desktop icons repeatedly rearranged and resized when returning from games like NJAM.
<acer11kubuntu> This is an Acer Cloudbook 11 that I converted from Windows 10, brand new machine. 32 GB solid state drive, 128 GB external MicroSD, 2 GB internal RAM.
<acer11kubuntu> System crashed the first 4 times I simply tried to access this channel, Plasma 5.5.5. Desktop icons and widgets were locked to no avail. The system is almost literally unusable.
<acer11kubuntu> Any suggestions?
<acer11kubuntu> (Would welcome input at acer11kubuntu@gmail.com).
<Urungus> hi. i am having problems using wifi, just started after i updated the other day. theres a screenshot here since i couldn't select the text. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=6568&d=1463271651
<Urungus> any input welcome :/
<Urungus> i must shut down for now but if anyone has any ideas please reply to the post here https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70152-System-no-longer-sees-any-network-connections&p=387898
<adymitruk> are running on a laptop?
<adymitruk> Urungus: ^^
<dax> (they logged out)
<KuroTonno> Hello
<KuroTonno> Can I ask for a little help with my laptop and my desktop computer?
<adymitruk> sure
<parveen> hello
<parveen> does removing some deafult apps from kde will have an effect on kde plasma or will it make it unstabe
<markc> parveen: depends on what you remove but apt remove will provide a list of dependencies it would also affect so unless that list includes plasma itself you are generally safe. I completely remove akonadi most of the time.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<altair> I wonder if anyone is on..
<altair> Guess not
<altair> Hi xD
<altair> Oh well..
<BluesKaj> altair:  just ask your question
<altair> I was just wondering if my IRC client actually connected.. I didn't see any messages, until now. I guess it works then. :)
<BluesKaj> which client ?
<BluesKaj> altair,^
<altair> I'm using Quassel IRC on Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> if you can see your entry in the chat then other entries will show as well
<altair> I see :) Thanks. I'm still a noob when it comes to IRC
<davad> hello! my fresh kubuntu instalation is super laggy
<davad> and slow
<davad> it takes seconds to move around windows
<davad> however, xorg only consumes 4% cpu
<altair> Yo Davad, hope the distro works out well for you. Did you install using a live disc or a live usb?
<davad> I used an usb stick
<BluesKaj> davad, which gpu?
<davad> probably I am using the intel 5200
<davad> but maybe also the nvidia 940m
<davad> or something like that. I have both
<altair> Hmm... davad, perhaps restarting would fix the issue. Sometimes my Ubuntu gets laggy (though, it's not really common). I restart it and it works fine again
<davad> I already restarted.
<BluesKaj> davad, also makwsure your packages are updated and upgraded
<BluesKaj> make sure
<davad> yes I upgraded.
<davad> I am dist-upgrading atm
<altair> I see, it might be fixed once its done
<davad> new kernel. I doubt that'll bring much.
<BluesKaj> davad, so you have a hybrid gpu system , aka Optimus?
<davad> yes. but it usually doesnt work out-of-the-box
<davad> normally, it uses intel graphics
<BluesKaj> davad, yes, when a heavier graphics are encountered then it switches to the nvidia
<davad> yes but I dont think bumblebee is installed
<davad> the driver manager doesnt stop collecting system information
<davad> ...well let me reboot
<BluesKaj> nvidia-prime should be installed by default, it should run the graphics system afaik \, and bumblebee works in some cases and not on others...dunno why
<davad> see ya
<davad_> nah didnt help
<altair> :/
<davad_> this is really weird
<BluesKaj> nvidia-prime installed ?
<davad_> yea I'll try installing the nvidia card
<davad_> it worked when I booted from the usbstick
<DetroitBadBoy> Hi all
<DarinMiller> hi DetroitBadBoy
<Xaitec> hi
<Xaitec> is there deja-dup integration with dolphin?
<goddard> Xaitec: probably not because it is a GTK app.
<tatie> hello, i need help with the file manager dialog. wherever i clit it doens't register it. once i get the focus on files though the m ouse button is selecting mutiple files on cling (selection box) rather than simply markign the clicked file. i am talking about the windows that opens if oyu want to attach a file, save a file etc.  a setting must be wrong, but i do not knwo which one. i 've checked mouse and keyboard setting sbut all looks good.
<goddard> Xaitec: look at this though - http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kup+Backup+System?content=147465
<Xaitec> will look at it
<Xaitec> thanks
<goddard> Xaitec: also back in time but i haven't used that
<tatie> looks like all works well in dolphin itself
<Xaitec> :goddard i not a fan of that one too much
<Xaitec> goddard:  i not a fan of that one too much
<tatie> it looks like the issue is on gtk apps only.
<JensMander> hello, since the recent update of the network-manager I get this error https://paste.kde.org/pvaxbllqx
<JensMander> any clues?
<soee> ON 16.04 ?
<user|81570> Hello out there I'm just installing Kubuntu 16.04 and I have a problem with booting, could someone help me please
<mtn> user|81570: ask the question, with details
<user|81570> If I'm booting from the Hard drive I get an error message that GRUB2 has crashed and (initframs) with and flashing cursor but Im not able to press any keys
<user|81570> Asus Maxmus VII Hero MB with Windows 10 installed before
<mtn> user|81570: could you give us the complete error? maybe a pic posted to imgur.com?
<user|81570> wait a second pls
<user|81570> Ok im back now, sorry for waisting your time
<user|81570> Thats my Error Message while boot
<krytarik> JensMander: If indeed on 16.04 as soee asked, probably LP bug 1581371.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581371 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "Plasma Network Manager crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581371
<user|81570> BusyBox 1.22.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<user|81570> Enter help for a list if built-in commands.
<user|81570> (initramfs)
<user|81570> thats everything
<user|81570> could someone help me please_
<DarinMiller> Network bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581371 is a dupliate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...t/+bug/1569674 which ovidiu posted a "fix" in comment #39.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581371 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "Plasma Network Manager crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu Xenial) "[Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,In progress]
<JensMander> krytarik : THX
<DarinMiller> user|81570:  I have seen strange issues like you mentioned with boot/grub failure.  Did you disable secure boot before installing?
<JensMander> DarinMiller : THX . ...tbc...
<serg__> how make transparent icons text background?
<user|65129> Hello , i need help with my Kubuntu . I installed it today on my New PC , 64 bit , but I cant install steam
<lethu> user|65129: do you get any error message?
<goddard> user|68280: can you just not find it?
<user|68280> Had a crash with this page . so the error message when i installiert steam is :cant find data , contact the support Team
<lethu> user|68280: where are you installing steam from?
<user|68280> From the offical Website and i Tried with sudo apt-get install steam steam
<user|68280> Sudo apt-get install stean *
<user|68280> Steam *
<goddard> user|68280: try or sudo apt install steam *
<goddard> Don't need apt-get any more
<lethu> user|68280: try removing the .steam directory in your home folder then try it again
<user|68280> Already Trier this
<lethu> if there is one
<lethu> ah
<user|68280> Tried * auto correction is so ennoing
<DetroitBadBoy> sudo apt install is the correct function. I installed steam that way and it works well
<paulo> Boa noite
<DetroitBadBoy> ciao
#kubuntu 2017-05-08
<TBotNik> All: Have a fullpath problem I'm trying to solve. Writeup @ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5707615#post5707615
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lctFTw> So im having a little issue... I have been trying to dual boot kubuntu on my pc and made 300 gb free on my 1tb drive, but it takes forever... Its been going for about 45 minutes. Is there a way to cancel it?
<hateball> lctFTw: no you do not want to do that
<lctFTw> How long will it about take?
<hateball> depends how much data needs to be moved to make free space
<hateball> but if it's an HDD that is being read and written to simultaneously it will take quite some time
<hateball> hours
<lctFTw> It had 600 gb used and i made 300 free. So how much will it have to move? Is there some soft of progress bar?
<hateball> lctFTw: depends how blocks were spread out etc
<hateball> if you're unlucky, well then it will need to rearrange 300GB
<hateball> If you did this in the installer I dont think there is any form of progress reporting
<lctFTw> so about 200 mb/s, for 300 gb max. That is how long it max takes? Or am i just being an idiot?
<hateball> do you normally have 200mb/s write max to it?
<lctFTw> i don't really remember but lets just say 150-200 for example.
<hateball> like I said it reads and writes to the same drive, makes it quite a bit slower than say dumping just one big file to it
<lctFTw> aaaah ok.
<lctFTw> Well, im gonna go do something else than. thanks.
<hateball> lctFTw: cancelling a filesystem resize will likely result in a broken filesystem, so it is best to let it run its course
<ExoUNX> greetings
<ExoUNX> Does Discover if the Muon package manager is installed?
<ExoUNX> and you have to install that manually?
<acheronuk> does discover what?
<ExoUNX> Discover, it's the only graphical package manager my friend could find, this true?
<acheronuk> no, there is muon and synaptic
<ExoUNX> and sorry, I meant, is the Muon package manager a dependency for Discover
<acheronuk> no, it's not.
<ExoUNX> does Kubuntu come packaged with any?
<acheronuk> with Discover. you can install the other 2 if you wish
<ExoUNX> but for some reason Discover didn't work right of the bat
<ExoUNX> he had to install Muon to get it work
<ExoUNX> this true? and why?
<ExoUNX> referring to this issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1577918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577918 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Discover search returns no results" [High,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> oh, in 16.04. yes, that is being looked ta
<acheronuk> *at
<sola> hey
<sola> i have a problem i install kde desktop on backbox in the menu it don't show the hacking tools how can i fix that
<pinky> how do I go about switching from ubuntu 17.04 gnome to kubuntu while keeping all my settings (virtualbox vms, etc)
<BluesKaj> pinky,  install kubuntu-desktop, then choose your DE at the login
<ghutzriop> so, I just started the kubuntu 17.04 install with encrypted lvm, what locale is used for the password? do I need to manually fiddle with it before rebooting?
<Destr> hello, how i install kubuntu from iso ?
<BluesKaj> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Destr> thank you
<ROFLBUNTUUSER>  < ROFLBUNTUUSER> Sup, CIA?  Can you
<ROFLBUNTUUSER>                        please stop making me
<ROFLBUNTUUSER>                        hear shitty bell sounds
<ROFLBUNTUUSER>                        in my skull when I go
<ROFLBUNTUUSER>                        outside my apartment?
<ROFLBUNTUUSER>                        I dont care if you know
<vojzzo> Where do I report a bug in kubuntu?
<genii> ROFLBUNTUUSER: That's not really a Kubuntu support issue
<BluesKaj> !bug | vojzzo
<ubottu> vojzzo: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<user|21531> I'm having a hard time looking up tech specs for the latest release of Kubuntu.  The last few releases were a resource hog.  I have 2.16 gig cpu.
<user|21531> 4 gig ram
<faisal> hi
<mr-rich> Gazongas
<elopio> ping wxl: did you get my email about the friday's testing days?
<elopio> we have already talked about mate, budgie and xubuntu. It would be great to talk about kubuntu in one of the following fridays, but I'm not sure if there's people interested.
<wxl> elopio: i didn't but haven't had a chance to follow up. i'd advise checking with valorie @ kubuntu-devel. also lubuntu may be interested. see tsimonq2 @ lubuntu-devel
<elopio> thanks wxl. I've joined -devel, I'll ask tomorrow. And I also talked to Simon.
<wxl> great thanks :)
<acheronuk> -devel is being spammed a bit tonight by our KCI :/ trying to build things without all the build deps quite there yet
#kubuntu 2017-05-09
<Guest49521> ALGUEM BRASILEIRO ?
<claycorn> hello
<Rye> Hi claycorn
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|12710> hello
<user|12710> could you tell minimal hardware requirements for kubuntu?
<user|12710> thanks
<hateball> such lack of patience :/
<deemo> what kind of scripts are files *.d ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<deemo> how do I use binary qt-unified-linux-x64-2.0.5-2-online.run ?
<user|92420> is there a trick to getting kubuntu 17.04 running in vmware
<user|92420> anyone awake in here
<acheronuk> user|92420: not tried in vmware. what is the issue?
<user|92420> says it cant medium with live file system
<user|92420> cant find
<acheronuk> can't find what? at what point?
<user|92420> ok tried to install, it runs then it comes to a point where it gives me a bash login prompt,  then it goes away and the kubuntu logo flashes several times the i get the error and it leaves me at a bash prompt saying (initramfs) Unable to find medium contaning a live file system
<user|92420> I wonder if my dl messed up
<acheronuk> user|92420: no idea if this is any good: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT_EtnkJKyQ
<user|92420> that did the trick, thanks acheronuk
<acheronuk> user|92420: great :)
<RogueOmega7> anyone know of powermanagement tools for kubuntu on a macbook air
<RogueOmega7> this thing is heating up and the fan is going
<yandere-girl69> Hi. Which drivers should I install for AMD Radeon R9 390 and 17.04?
<yandere-girl69> I need something with openGL 4.0 support (or 3.3)
<yandere-girl69> If there isn't then does someone know the release schedule or something similar?
#kubuntu 2017-05-10
<vimes> any one know how I can update KDE Connect so that I can send SMSs from it?
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> my kubuntu 17.04 already froze twice this evening -- cursor won't move, ctrl+alt+F1 won't work, num lock led not responsive, audio of the last second playing in loop -- and I have to hard reset it by pressing the power button.  Is there anything I can do to debug the problem (either now or during the freeze)?
<Oderus> hi. having issues with Muon Discover. It never seems to work right.. updates just sit there waiting to be installed. says installing but never actually installs them. also any selected packages dont end up getting installed either. what am i missing?
<user|44005> good day
<viewer|jooo> hello from brooklyn
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|66601> hello
<user|66601> guys
<Ziggy> Hi
<hateball> hello
<tiyteeze> Hey guys, I am currently running kubuntu 16.04. Is there a way to get the global menu ? (I've seen it in Manjaro but was not able to get it in Kubuntu)
<hateball> isnt that in plasma 5.9, which afaik isnt backported to 16.04 yet
 * hateball pokes acheronuk for confirmation
<acheronuk> correct. we are staying on plasma 5.8 LTS for 16.04 LTS backports
<hateball> tiyteeze: ^
<tiyteeze> hateball: Ok. I was not aware of that. I thought it was plasma 5.9. Thanks
<kustodian> I was trying to install Kubuntu besides an already installed windows (I left a lot of free space on the drive) but with encrypted LVM
<kustodian> to do that I had to do a custom partition setup, so I created an EFI partitions, then a boot one and then selected the LVM for encryption (or however it's called)
<kustodian> the problem is that LVM for encryption creates an encrypted LVM and one partition in it which I can only choose to be root and ext4, I cannot create swap on the encrypted LVM
<kustodian> is that a limitation of the installer, or I'm doing something wrong
<hateball> Hmmm
<hateball> kustodian: You may have to be patient for an answer to that one I guess
<kustodian> hateball: because only a few people might have an answer to that question?
<hateball> kustodian: Yea :)
<kustodian> yesterday my colleague installed ubuntu and as far as I can see it's the exact same limitation
<hateball> I personally neither dualboot or use EFI in any of my setups
<kustodian> so we just installed the system without swap :D
<hateball> Well, who even uses swap :p
<hateball> I think the 17.04 installer (at least Ubuntu) uses a swap file rather than swap partition now
<kustodian> The laptop has a lot of RAM, so it probably will never be needed, and you can always install swap as a file on the file system
<kustodian> it was 16.04
<kustodian> he wanted LTS
<kustodian> aha
<hateball> I guess if you want encrypted swap... dunno how you solve that with a file
<kustodian> so 17.04 uses a file for swap anyway
<hateball> Yea
<hateball> kustodian: http://blog.surgut.co.uk/2016/12/swapfiles-by-default-in-ubuntu.html
<kustodian> well I installed the latest kubuntu with default encryption setup and swap is a partitons on crypt
<hateball> Alright
<kustodian> so on LVM it will still use a logical volume
<hateball> So it seems
<hateball> I havent done a clean install in forever, and I use a very simple setup so I cant offer much help I'm afraid :{
<hateball> dont even use LVM on my workstation :p
<kustodian> on LVM they are using logical volumes because LV snapshots cannot exclude swap, but I don't care about snapshots on a desktop :D
<kustodian> hateball: well I need encryption because of work
<hateball> kustodian: Sure, I understand that
<hateball> which is why I said, at this idle hour, you may need to wait for someone that knows more about that type of setup :)
<kustodian> I'll probably install it like that, then resize root partitons and create swap in it :)
<kustodian> I'll wait, no hurry
<kustodian> thx
<deeno> It works great. What should I do for a gnome flavored ubuntu to get wayland?
<deeno> What are the advantages of wayland other than speed?
<yossarianuk> deeno
<yossarianuk> deeno: security
<deeno> robustness?
<deeno> I guess x11 isn't very secure.
<yossarianuk> deeno: dpi also
<yossarianuk> deeno: This is several years old - but I suggest reading this -> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=x_wayland_situation&num=1
<deeno> dots per inch?
<hateball> deeno: fwiw, I think mgraesslin and the other plasma folk dev primarily against wayland these days
<hateball> which would explain that it actually works pretty good
<deeno> more like for rather than against. I wish reithen was still an english word.
<deeno> I hate Konqueror. Give a me a good reason not remove it.
<hateball> :)
<deeno> though firefox sux in microsoft form, it is miles better than linux knockoff browser. admitedly brave, vivaldi, are worthy, but chrome sux except in windows, and I don't like chrome.
<deeno> chrome will crash your linux kernel for u, and thy session.
<hateball> mhm
 * hateball looks at all his chromiums running most gloriously
<deeno> perhaps my chrome was too pure. but that would be the point of chrome getting infected inconveniently. Maybe macusers will love it.
<deeno> apple 2e emulators for linux?
<deeno> i will google anyway
<deeno> the important thing is to always save your passwords so they can be stolen by viruses.
<deeno> Take Your Apple2 right out from Steve Jobs hands! <-- awesome quote
<tyrog> Hi, is it possible to integrate GTK menus in the Plasma Global Menu widget? Tnx
<tyrog> Like Firefox and Libreoffice
<tyrog> Hi, is it possible to integrate GTK menus in the Plasma Global Menu widget? Like Firefox and Libreoffice. Thanks
<starcraftman> Hello, I've got a serious HDD issue that was the result of error during partitioning. When I connect the drive, I get the following: https://imgur.com/a/DxU5X
<starcraftman> The kernel seems to freeze immediately after connection. Is there something I can do?
<lordievader> starcraftman: There is no possibility of zeroing the first 2048 sectors?
<starcraftman> Well I would do that but the system locks up on connect... can I somehow prevent the kernel from probing it?
<starcraftman> There isn't any important data so wiping it is fine.
<lordievader> Hmm, yeah that is troublesome. What happens when you boot the machine with the drive attached?
<Walex> starcraftman: ah interesting. You just need to attach the drive in a way that says "don't read the partition table".
<Walex> starcraftman: I am trying to remember how to do that...
<Walex> starcraftman: which is called a "label" in Linux
<starcraftman> Walex: That sounds like the right thing, if you've instructions I'll try it.
<Walex> starcraftman: I am looking, it is likely a kernel boot param...
<Walex> starcraftman: indeed, it is "ignore_partitions=sda"
<starcraftman> awesome, I'll go try that.
<starcraftman> Walex: thanks
<Walex> starcraftman: oopsd
<Walex> starcraftman: not sure it made into the kernel, checking
<starcraftman> oh ok
<Walex> starcraftman: this might work: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/block/cmdline-partition.txt
<starcraftman> Walex: So like: blkdevparts=sda:1m[@0](wipe)
<Walex> starcraftman: something like that...
<Walex> starcraftman: seems good to me
<Walex> there was a specific thing to avoid reading the partition table, but I can't remember it
<Walex> I had that figured out because someone had put a filesystem on an unpartitined disk, and this caused a lot of kernel warning messages at boot, but I have forgotten.
<Walex> starcraftman: did that work?
<starcraftman> Walex: Well used a live cd and the bad disk, after editing boot opts and going with livecd it got to the litle loading dots. Now screen gone blank.
<starcraftman> trying again
<user|35788> kubuntu 17.04 is problem with wifi connection
<user|35788> please help
<user|35788> can you hear me?
<mgolden_> user|35788: Try asking a more specific question
<user|35788> kubuntu 17.04
<user|35788> wifi connection problem
<user|35788> you help me
<starcraftman> Walex: Started in compatability mode this time, getting: Out of memory, kill process (systemd-udevd) over and over
<user|15943> merhaba kubuntuda wifi a bağlantı sorunu var
<user|15943> sürüm 17.04
<Walex> starcraftman: you should boot in single user mode without 'udev'
<user|15943> kablosuz ağı görüyor ama bağlanmıyor
<user|15943> kablosuz bağlantı için troubleshoot yöntemi varmı
<mgolden_> user|15943: You need to describe what your problem is. If someone knows what to tell you he will explain
<user|15943> kubuntu 17.04 is wifi connection problem
<mgolden_> user|35788: You need to describe in detail what your problem is. If someone knows what to tell you he will explain
<user|15943> yardım edin
<user|15943> Linuxmeister wifi connection problem with me
<user|15943> help
<Linuxmeister> What sorta problem
<Linuxmeister> I'm no expert at troubleshooting
<starcraftman> Walex: Don't think this working, gonna go google for something else. Seems like bad mbr/partitions not handled very well...
<starcraftman> Thanks for trying though
<deeno> MonoDevelop crashes on me when I create a project. What to do?
<deeno> MonoDevelop crashes on me when I create a project. What to do?
<deeno> I think I need flatpak.
<deeno> I am so glad Canonical will think of these things in the future.
<deeno> actually it seem mono is gnomer only.
<deeno> What are the problems with MonoDevelop?
<Y2K> ?
<Y2K> have you done any reaserch on ur own?
<deeno> It has bugs and wil not force the user to use the program in a bug free way. Give it an exception, and it decides to crash itself. Perhaps I should use it in a windows enviroment more. But I hate cygwin.
<Y2K> that doesnt answer my question
<deeno> I try to create a solution and a project together and it crashes everytime for every attempt. It doesn't how you need source files first. This is very annoying. It could just ignore me, instead of crashing. It isn't canonical fault that they didn't know the program was glitchy.
<deeno> *Canonical's
<gogo_ubuntu> Guys I need help urgently! I installed kde-neon and now windows 10 is not shown in boot options...PLZ
<Y2K> are you just here to talk to yourself?
<Y2K> gogo_ubuntu: try installing and running boot repair?
<deeno> gogo: do you have your windows 10 key, and the ability to look at your NTFS partition.
<gogo_ubuntu> Key...Nope...NTFS partition yes
<gogo_ubuntu> I installed it on an EXT4 partition so I know I didnt mess with the windows partition
<deeno> gogo: if you have a laptop, you don't need to worry as much about the key.
<Y2K> if its windows 10 you dont need to worry about the key at all
<Y2K> look up boot repair in the software center
<deeno> I wonder if boot repair requires special knowledge. Anyway, retreive your file with Linux at the very least. You may need to start over.
<deeno> Y2K: Not true at all. If your previous copy was windows 7, and you have a tower; you will be screwed.
<Y2K> uh no.   if you have already installed win10 EVER, it will register its self.  you dont even need to know your key
<gogo_ubuntu> ^^ that
<deeno> There are cheap Mecos which are excess OEM keys. You try buying an install drive. It does seem to work, but you may need to call microsoft. I hope nobody cares that I like Microsoft and Linux.
<gogo_ubuntu> dunno why key is relevant though since I cant even boot into it
<linuxmeister> windows
<linuxmeister> le gag
<deeno> Both. I distrust Apple and its crap operating systems.
<deeno> windows me?
<Y2K> #kubuntu ?
<deeno> gogo: you can boot into a DVD drive or USB drive. Not a problem, but you need to show ownership.
<Y2K> just drop it. you dont know what you are talking about and its not relevant to #kubuntu
<deeno> Y2K: Yes, Kubuntu is awesome in plasma wayland.
<deeno> A microsoft key means your copy of MS windows. Otherwise you should get an SSD and use Linux.
<Y2K> u r dum
<deeno> dum about what? Mac OS X is unforgivable, and sux.
<deeno> Aren't you here to tell me why I am dum? come on, at least, you should not prove you are also a more-on.
<krytarik> Has quit.
<deeno> what is your favorite desktop managers?
<linuxmeister> plasma is very gut
<XRS1> i havent run kubuntu since 2012
<XRS1> im likng what i see
<linuxmeister> 2012
<linuxmeister> where have you been all yer life
<XRS1> windows
<linuxmeister> ew
<XRS1> linux wont let me above 1024x768 unless i buy  new PC
<XRS1> it no like my GPU
<linuxmeister> then get new pc
<linuxmeister> you need an upgrade
<deeno> I need a old version of MonoDevelop. The latest is very unstable.
<XRS1> why dont you go to launchpad?
<deeno> xrs1: why not
<XRS1> are you asking me why dont you dont take it to launchpad?
<deeno> I am taking your advice. that's all
<deeno> are they the developers of sad IDE?
<XRS1> WHOA!!!!!   Kubuntu acknowledges the windows key/button
<XRS1> AWESOME
<XRS1> i dont have to set it up myself
<deeno> It isn't doing it for me. I don't why. perhaps it is wayland.
<deeno> I remember being able to get the start menu to launch with the window key.
<XRS1> poop.    ptokax is no in the software center
<XRS1> thats like the only thing i want out of a PC
#kubuntu 2017-05-11
<Oderus> hey. this has been driving me abseloutely nuts all day. I've been trying to change the shutdown/reboot/logout buttons on the Application Menui've changed a lot of icons over and deleted the icon cache many times and i still cannot find it. any ideas????
<valorie> Oderus: you might ask in #plasma during euro-work hours
<Oderus> valorie: ty
<ahoneybun> Oderus: maybe try /usr/share/icons/breeze
<ahoneybun> that's what the breeze icons are
<Oderus> ahoneybun: ok ty
<user|50775> can anyone help me
<Osirus126> nickserv
<Osirus126> opse
<Osirus126> lol
<hateball> hmmm, why is 16.10 still offered on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ ?
<hateball> I know it's not EOL just yet but...
<oerheks> hateball, no clue why, but it is supported, so it is nice you can
<oerheks> good thing is 64 bit is standard
<oerheks> * selected
<hateball> well sure
<hateball> just... seen enough people needing !eolupgrade
<hateball> seems bad to promote it :p
<oerheks> hmm there is something changed, i noticed, one does not need to use eolupgrade path ??
<oerheks> even from EOL versions one can update, i mean
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronuk> hateball: add a note that it will reach EOL in July
<acheronuk> *added
<hateball> acheronuk: neat :)
<cesroc> Hi, I have one problem with my Kubuntu and I am trying to solve since two days. I didn't find similar problems in internet. Maybe someone could help me.
<hateball> !ask | cesroc
<ubottu> cesroc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cesroc> When I use a memory stick the system crashes completely I need to restart turning computer off (shutdown). I disabled automatic mount to check what it was happening. I saw when I mount the memory stick it keeps coming mount: unable to fork and the swap memory increases until it is full (if I don't stop the command). What could be the problem?
<hateball> cesroc: do you have several sticks to try?
<cesroc> Yes, I tried with four different sticks with size of 1GB and 4GB and with an external hard drive (2TB), always same behaviour
<hateball> cesroc: regardless of USB port also?
<cesroc> yes, I tried in all three ports, all the same
<hateball> hmmm
<cesroc> and I tried using a live CD, on live cd it worked fine
<hateball> ah well that is good at least
<hateball> means no hardware errors
<hateball> it would have been interesting to see the full error message
<hateball> if you can dump it to a file in time before everything crashes :p
<hateball> cesroc: have you tried creating a new user and login as that, test to plug in?
<cesroc> No, I didn't try create a new user.
<hateball> cesroc: you could try that, in case there is some strange config for your user that creates the problem
<hateball> cesroc: otherwise it would be a system-wide thing
<cesroc> I thought about reinstall, but I will try create a new user first. Thanks for the idea :)
<bschindler> Hi - I'm on 16.04 lts (and have to stay there), but need latest cmake (well, at least 3.6, lts has 3.5). What would be the easiest way to get this?
<oerheks> bschindler, build 3.7 yourself? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake or find an *unsupported* ppa like https://launchpad.net/~josh-bialkowski/+archive/ubuntu/cmake
<oerheks> i would build it, but then again, maybe you end up in a dependecie hell
<bschindler> oerheks: I have so far never really built from source - do you have a pointer on how to do this?
<oerheks> there is amanual for this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo .. start with installing build-essential checkinstall
<bschindler> oerheks: I mean building from a source deb/from launchpad. I'm generally familiar with building software, just not with the debian/ubuntu way
<tina> test
<jubo2> read you lond and clear tina
<jubo2> *loud even
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> my kubuntu 17.04 keeps freezing, what can I do to investigate the problem?
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  any particular apps or just freeze in general?
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, it goes from sudden freeze (can't even move the cursor) to breaking down progressively until it gets to a complete freeze
<Taggnostr> now the screen border disappeared, I had pieces of windows I had closed around, if I clicked on some program in the background it wouldn't move to the foreground (but I could get the focus on it)
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  which gpu ? and have you installed the recommended driver ?
<Taggnostr> also I noticed that chromium has been really laggy for no apparent reason (plenty of ram and cpu)
<Taggnostr> an AMD APU, I think so but I could check
<BluesKaj> yeah, think we need to know
<Taggnostr> and I think it was working ok before the update to 17.04, but I haven't used this machine for a few months and updated it shortly after I started using it again
<hateball> Taggnostr: you could try upgrading to a later mesa
<Taggnostr> in the driver manager I only have a checkbox that says "Using Processor microcode firmware for AMD CPUs from amd64-microcode"
<hateball> via the PPA
<Taggnostr> and it's checked
<hateball> Taggnostr: at your own peril you can try this https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pkppa
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  xserver-xorg-cideo amdgpu installed?
<BluesKaj> cideo=video
<Taggnostr> E: Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-video, same for amdgpu
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  correction,  xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<BluesKaj> sorry about the muckup
<Taggnostr> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu is already the newest version (1.3.0-0ubuntu1).
<Taggnostr> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu set to manually installed.
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,  I see you're crossposting so I guess the #ubuntu helpers can take over from here :/
<Taggnostr> sorry, I asked here yesterday and got no reply, and after 5 minutes with no replies here and not much life in the backlog I asked there too
<TBotNik> All: I upgrade to MySQL 5.7 on both my server and laptop and now I always get the error then abort, when attempting any other install, "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! mysql-apt-config".  I have no idea, at this point what to look for to clear this, so I can install further.  Please help!
<bj9297> hi there
<bj9297> I'm looking for channel call nas-central
<krytarik> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<bj9297> thnaks
<Oderus> anyone know how to change the icons for the application menu power options?? (logout/shutdown/suspend)
#kubuntu 2017-05-12
<Oderus> specifically those highlighted in red here http://pasteboard.co/5b2bVqis7.png
<viper123_> hey
<viper123_> how do i make ubuntu make work? with the sound as well
<viper123_> any1 there
<Oderus> i'm here but i am not sure i understand the question
<viper123_> hey thank u for the respond
<viper123_> well basically, i am using an ubuntu, operating system
<viper123_> i wish to make it work even with the sound (sound is currently unwork)
<viper123_> how shall i proceed ?
<Oderus> first thing i would do is to check the driver manager
<Oderus> once you start the driver manager it will check if it has a good driver for you that isnt installed
<viper123_> how do i start driver manager please oderus
<Oderus> it should be in your menus somewhere, i am using Kubuntu so its a bit different than Ubuntu,
<sidetracking> viper123_ what is ur linux version
<viper123_> if u am help me, to the fullest extent with working sound, i will gladly easily paypal u $6
<viper123_> what menus
<Oderus> ohhhh its not about the money just about the help :)
<viper123_> sidetracking i am using ubuntu version something buddy
<sidetracking> ah
<viper123_> i dont know how to check, please forgive
<sidetracking> i see i see
<viper123_> oderus
<viper123_> ok but u are helping me yes?
<Oderus> if you click the menu and type "about" and click there, it should tell you
<Oderus> i will try
<Oderus> might be better off asking in #ubuntu as well, theres a lot more responsive people there.
<viper123_> yes i know that but i am using a combinaton of other linux :)
<Oderus> ah ok. well that would be my first thing, to check the drivers.
<Oderus> after that i would check the volumes and etc
<Oderus> if still nothing then i would go to shell, type lspci, find my soundcard, then google the appropriate driver
<Oderus> hi! i'm on day 2 of trying to figure out how to change these specific icons that i have outlined in red in the attached screenshot. I have changed a lot of icons but still no luck. Anyone happen to know the location of these files so i can change them? Even the location of the config file that points to them would help. Thanks in advance. http://pasteboard.co/5b2bVqis7.png
<valorie> Oderus: those are stock Breeze icons, afaik
<valorie> change your theme to something else, and they will change
<valorie> I like breeze, so I never tried
<valorie> you seem to be crossposting, which is rather annoying
<Oderus> yes that does work, even though i have gone through all the files. I'm trying to replace them with specific ones. I've replaced every instance of them in breeze.
<Oderus> ok i won't post here again if i've posted there.
<tiwake> hey, I just did a "network install" (PXE) of kubuntu and when I boot it, just getting a black screen with some green dots across the top with my nvidia 970
<tiwake> not really sure what to do...
<tiwake> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1613158 is really all that I found
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1613158 in linux (Ubuntu) "Booting with Nvidia GTX 970 hangs with an orange/corrupt screen in kernels 4.8-4.11 (but works with 4.4.0)" [High,Confirmed]
<valorie> green dots!
<valorie> so you can't get to a console?
<tiwake> <ctrl><alt><F1> does nothing visibly
<tiwake> unless there is another way
<valorie> well, try a few more
<valorie> f2, 3, etc
<valorie> at least if you can get into a console, you can try `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> to see if something is missing
<valorie> and/or `sudo dpkg --configure -a` if you think it is misconfiguration
<valorie> or install an older kernel
<tiwake_> erp
<tiwake_> pulled the wired connection from my laptop and forgot that I had wireless off
<tiwake_> so I could PXE install kubuntu :3
<valorie> oops
<tiwake_> anyway, yeah, <ctrl><alt>F1-F5 do nothing
<valorie> boo
<valorie> well
<valorie> I've never done such an install
<valorie> some reason you wanted to do that rather than just install from an iso?
<tiwake_> PXE install is how I've installed the last... iunno... 5 or 6 or more? versions of linux
<tiwake_> cause its the easiest
<valorie> until today
<tiwake_> well
<valorie> I usually just upgrade
<valorie> but otherwise, fresh ISO
<tiwake_> I did try the USB boot thing
<valorie> and?
<tiwake_> but it threw some errors or something
<valorie> which ISO?
<tiwake_> kubuntu 7.04 64bit
<valorie> 17.04 I assume
<tiwake_> yeah, that
<valorie> perhaps try ubuntu-server ISO?
<valorie> and then kubuntu-desktop on that
<valorie> if the server ISO won't boot, I don't know what to say
<tiwake_> is there something I can pass to GRUB to try?
<valorie> will grub even come up?
<valorie> if so, you can always try the safe mode
<tiwake> I donno... what key do I hold down?
<valorie> ah, if there is no other OS on the computer, it doesn't even show up, yeah
<valorie> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tiwake> so..
<valorie> the second link might have some ideas
<valorie> one can comment out the quiet splash
<valorie> which lets you see what's actually happening
<valorie> and then there is nomodeset, but I have no clue if it will work here
<valorie> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tiwake> <R_SHIFT> it seems
<tiwake> yay, I see stuff
<tiwake> ok, what do I do now that I see the grub menu?
<tiwake> lol
<valorie> what did you do?
<tiwake> held down right shift key
<tiwake> kubuntu is the only OS on this computer
<valorie> well
<valorie> you can try nomodeset
<tiwake> how?
<valorie> but I would read the link above
 * valorie goes to watch the news
<tiwake> valorie: what are the nvidia driver packages I want to install?
<dbrom> Hello , anyone know where I can get a minimal install that can be bootable
<valorie> !miniiso
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<valorie> !nvidia | tiwake
<ubottu> tiwake: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<tiwake> urg
<tiwake> need the network to do this
<tiwake> not resolving names
<tiwake> but I can ping my router
<tiwake> why
<tiwake> ooook
<tiwake> this is weird, after exiting recovery mode and really not doing anything, and resuming normal boot... I get picture
<valorie> !
<tiwake> and now I'm at the desktop
<tiwake> I don't like nvidia
<tiwake> lol
<valorie> amazing
<ahoneybun> mm having issues with audio
<ahoneybun> I can't see my HDMI output device
<ahoneybun> or any device really
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/MaWjw
<dbrom> what a minimal install of kubuntu that is installed on a USB
<ahoneybun> but when I set a device in Audio Hardware Setup I can hear it just fine
<valorie> pulseaudio is a "device"
<dbrom> ..which is not deadicated to the hardware
<ahoneybun> but I used to see a lot of devices
<valorie> dbrom: if you want minimal, there is either miniiso, or the ubuntu-server
<ahoneybun> when I set the right device that I can hear sound in the test it still does not work
<valorie> which you can then add kubuntu-desktop on top
<valorie> ahoneybun: :(
<valorie> sounds like a bug in artful
<ahoneybun> valorie: not sure it happens on my laptop and desktop
<ahoneybun> it's 17.04 and 17.10
<valorie> oh!
<valorie> hmmm
<ahoneybun> that screenshot was of 17.04
<ahoneybun> I've even used pulseaudio tools to find the right one
<ahoneybun> found it but settings it in the conf file was no good
<ahoneybun> mm I wonder if it's a Application issue
<tiwake> anyway, cheers
<tiwake> (buy AMD videocards)
<ahoneybun> but NVIDIA is better
<tiwake> not if you count the recent signed firmware hassle (that I just went though), oh, and you won't be able to run wayland either
<ahoneybun> tiwake:  I can just switch to my intel then
<ahoneybun> I know about the wayland thing tho
<tiwake> years after wayland was official and released, nvidia basically said "no, you gotta redo the whole framework so our drivers can drop in"
<tiwake> disgusting
<tiwake> anyway, TTFN
<dbrom> Id like to have it be able to be bootable from any system
<valorie>  dbrom, does miniiso or ubuntu server not meet your needs?
<valorie> !miniiso
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dbrom> will that boot from any system
<valorie> I'm not sure -- please read the link
<dbrom> I am installing it on a usb that i want to be able to boot from and system once installed on said usb
<valorie> ah, you want a system installed ON a usb
<valorie> dbrom: you might try https://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<r_max> Hello!
<goodtime> hi
<goodtime> go to offtopic to chat
<goodtime> its #kubuntu-offtopic
<goodtime> or just click that link
<goodtime> ok.......
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<selva> hi
<selva> new to irc
<selva> no reply's
<selva> :p
<lordievader[m]> Hey selva
<selva> hi iordievader
<lordievader[m]> selva: IRC is a relatively indirect medium ;)
<lordievader[m]> Lots of people idling around.
<selva> wow thats pretty long name
<selva> ok
<selva> so you are on kubuntu
<lordievader[m]> Nope, not me.
<selva> then
<selva> you are contributing to it
<selva> ????
<lordievader[m]> I'm running Gentoo.
<selva> is it cool?
<lordievader[m]> Not really. Don't do much more than doing some support and testing stuff every once in a while.
<selva> is any linux distro that has package support
<selva> i mean .exe like
<selva> ????
<lordievader[m]> .exe is not a package. It denotes a Windows executable.
<lordievader[m]> Normally these things do not run under Linux. Though there are projects like Wine.
<lordievader[m]> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in zesty
<lordievader[m]> Hmm
<lordievader[m]> https://www.winehq.org/
<selva> i mean like .rpm
<hateball> selva: Ubuntu uses deb packages
<hateball> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<lordievader[m]> Those are Redhat packages. Not supported under (K)Ubuntu.
<selva> .deb always says to download dependencies
<hateball> selva: you're not supposed to install that way, use the repos
<hateball> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<selva> ok
<oerheks> also .rpm needs dependencies, so your claim is invalid
<lordievader[m]> I was about to say that ;)
<selva> but what if i wanted to install in offline
<hateball> Then you would need all dependencies downloaded as well
<hateball> !aptoffline
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> there is something like that
<oerheks> just !offline
<hateball> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<selva> ok
<hateball> heh, synaptic -_-
<selva> thanks for helping out guys
<oerheks> have fun, selva!
<selva> where are you from?
<selva> which countr?
<oerheks> some are from mars, i come from NL
<selva> ok
<selva> mars?
<selva> i always wanted to live there!
<selva> manjaro lo
<selva> lol
<ninni> @search Computer and Communication Networks
<lordievader[m]> ?
<mrkubuntu> Hello. I'm having a problem trying to connect to a VPN on Kubuntu 17.04.
<mrkubuntu> When I try to press the Connect button on my VPN in KDE's Network Manager Widget, nothing happens.
<mrkubuntu> Not even a connection.
<user|49196> Hi folks, Kubunui ISO question - is there still a Mac specifc ISO like there used to be ?
<lordievader[m]> mrkubuntu: What type of VPN?
<genii> Mark_uk: PPC or Intel Mac?
<Mark_uk> Intel Macbook Pro
<genii> Mark_uk: You just use the regular ISO for those
<Mark_uk> ok mate, Thanks.. i remember there was a Mac specific ISO years ago
<genii> For PPC, yes :)
<Mark_uk> ahh was it ppc.. my memory must be going :)
<mparillo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/zesty/release/ seems to suggest 32-bit for "newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors." I assume that is obsolete?
<Mark_uk> hmm,,
<Mark_uk> seems to be obsolete
<Mark_uk> - the Mac specific ISO that is - and it was PPC - Thanks to genii for illuminating me :)
<Mark_uk> last time i used *buntu distro it was 10.4 LTS
<genii> There is still a community PPC port also, i believe at ports.ubuntu.com
<Mark_uk> ahh.
<Mark_uk> i never had a PPC Mac
<Mark_uk> only had the hardware since it was Intel
<genii> mparillo: I imagine so, but not certain. I'd probably try 64bit first
<mparillo> I agree (though I have never tried it).
<Mark_uk> ye.. this laptop is an old 2010 Macbook Pro -  just d/loading x64 .ISO now :)
<Mark_uk> Thanks for the help folks ..
<Mark_uk> gonna go lurk in another channel :)
<Ab3L> how can i find out which version of qt i'm using?
<Ab3L> is it qmake --version right?
<genii> About System
<acheronuk> or kf5-config -v
<acheronuk> several ways
<Ab3L> ok. thank you.
<dougl> hey friends and family...
<dougl> just installed kubuntu 17.04 and I have 2xnvidia gt560ti and cannot figure out how to get dual display working
<dougl> just installed kubuntu 17.04 and I have 2xnvidia gt560ti and cannot figure out how to get dual display working - any suggestions
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Displays KCM?
<RogueOmega7> whats up!
#kubuntu 2017-05-13
<kubuntu> hi
<Jai2000> hello
<Jai2000> anyone there?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<quantock48> Have just got a new laptop toshiba satellite c55-c-184.  Have installed kubuntu 64 and it is working well except for a few small teething troubles.  Can someone help with these?
<TBotNik> All: Got a few minutes this AM before getting to outside chores here at the farm on such a lovely AM here in Greenville, TX.  Working on my ThunderBird email address ripping script.  Having problems with an array assign.  Write up at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5710031#post5710031. All help appreciated! Join me on the #bash channel for discussion on this .
<quantock48> First thing is there is an icon on my panel (bottom of screen next to the kde start meny icon, when I click on it it tells me there is a malformed url, but I can't see a way to get rid of it. Any ideas?
<quantock48> kubuntu version is 17.04
<quantock48> Have not tried this chat forum before!
<snoop> Hello all, i hope none of you got hit with the #ransomware
<BluesKaj> snoop,  that's  windows worm, which users should habe patched with windows update 2weeks ago
<snoop> yeah i know
<snoop> none of the people i know never update their machines
<BluesKaj> well, they should , apparently windows defender has to install the patch or the worm can get past it and scan their networks
<MrSassyPants> apturl -> ImportError: No module named 'PyQt4.QtWebKit'
<MrSassyPants> WHAT DO?
<clivejo> MrSassyPants: where are you getting that error?
<MrSassyPants> from entering apturl
<oerheks> PyQt5.QtWebKit is available, PyQt4.QtWebKit is not >> PyQt4.QtWebKit package got removed in Ubuntu 16.10, probably because both PyQt4 and QtWebKit are long unmaintained.
<MrSassyPants> (same with apturl-kde, I assume it's a symlink)
<MrSassyPants> yes, this problem was there before I upgraded to 17.04
<MrSassyPants> I assumed 17.04 would fix it but it didn't
<MrSassyPants> so
<roy_> is it possible that dolphin (KDE) crash/conflict with my router?
<roy_> hi
<roy_> while  browsing smb/windows network
<MrSassyPants> roy, I'm assuming you don't have a domain server set up
<roy_> i don't indeed
<MrSassyPants> because smb works like ass for me as well, but I remember from back in the days that smb always worked like ass if you didn't have a domain server
<MrSassyPants> and I mean: even windows-to-windows
<MrSassyPants> of course there may be an actual bug there, I'm just saying
<roy_> well this never happens using "ubuntu file" but with dolphin i got many timeout errors
<MrSassyPants> does it sporadically work though?
<roy_> yes rarely i would say
<MrSassyPants> well, I guess its about the same here then
<MrSassyPants> (not that I would be available for testing right now, I had a friend with a windows 10 laptop over a few weeks ago, that's where I noticed the problem)
<roy_> ok and what workaroud do you use, or maybe you do not use samba at all?
<MrSassyPants> yeah just an external drive
<roy_> well that shurely solves :)
<MrSassyPants> but you say "ubuntu file" actually can do it properly?
<MrSassyPants> because I was trying dolphin too
<MrSassyPants> and the kde smb integration
<roy_> yes file has some hicups but it works mostly
<roy_> i mean file in Ubuntu never tried in kubuntu
<roy_> anyway in this days samba works pretty well windows to linux FYI
<roy_> and shurely nautilus/file never crashed/locked the router
<MrSassyPants> locking the router, huh?
<roy_> yep i could live with samba not working but not without network/internet
<roy_> when i try to browse windows/samba folder with dolphin my router crash/my ISP loks me out and i must unplug the router
<roy_> when i try to browse windows/samba folder with dolphin my router crash/my ISP loks me out and i must unplug the router
<MrSassyPants> it may be some virus/worm countermeasure
<MrSassyPants> the router identifies your samba as a worm
<MrSassyPants> and firewalls you
<MrSassyPants> that's almost certainly what's happening
<MrSassyPants> IIRC in 2002 there was a massive, apocalyptic worm epidemic that worked on windows xp SMB vulnerabilities, as a result of that, windows firewall and such was created
<MrSassyPants> and various consumer routers would aggressively shut down clients who tried to SMB connect to the internet
<MrSassyPants> I suppose that's whats happening
<roy_> yes but i think it should happen also with ubuntu, that's not the case only kde/dolphin
<MrSassyPants> oh, no doubt that dolphin is doing something wrong when it triggers the router to kick in anti-worm-mode
<roy_> it's a pity because kde is way better than Gnome etc.. but less reliable it seems
<roy_> afk
<roy_> thanks mr sassy got to go bye
<konrados> Morning! Is the "~/.config/autostart" directory specific to KDE, Ubuntu, or is it a general linux concept? In this dir I have apps which autostart with the system. I can manage them for example with the system settings -> autostart
<naruuu> Hi. When I try to add a google account in "Online Accounts" then I get the error "userActionFinished error: 2". Any help/fix?
<naruuu> Another problem is that the "Account Wizard" in kmail is not working. Is this known?
<oerheks> naruuu, maybe you need to login via web, and into settings to accept kmail for access?
<majorana> Hi! I look for a solution to automatically mute the speakers (= set volume to zero) whenever the headphones are unplugged. How can I accomplish this under Kubuntu?
<majorana> * get unplugged
<naruuu> oerheks: Ok in kmail I've found out how the "Account Wizard" works. But IMHO confusing
<naruuu> But IMHO the implementation/dialog is confusing
<naruuu> oerheks: After first pressing Next button I see account information. Now confusing is that I have a button "Add account" and I can still press the Next button. But when I press Next I cannot get to the next page. I have to press "Add account". Why not disabling the button "Next"?
<valorie> that's good feedback, naruuu
<valorie> I suggest filing a bug on https://bugs.kde.org
<valorie> against kmail
<naruuu> Ok I'll do that
<naruuu> But what about the problem with the "Online Accounts"?
<naruuu> I remember in older versions of KDE this was working fine
<naruuu> But with the newer versions I always get an error
<naruuu> And I have a 3rd problem with kaddressbook. I've added a google account. Now I see some accounts several times (up to 6 times!)
<naruu> Hi. I'm currently facing a very annoying bug. When login - logout - login again then the kdewallet fails to open. It is asking for the password in an endless loop and always fails with error code -9. A known bug? Any solution?
<N0Lif3> im on kubuntu 16.10. does 17.04 have a whole new version of KDE on it?
<N0Lif3> I'm excited to see if they've addressed issues that I've silently had with KDE
<viewer|62386> Hey guys and gals, does anyone know if SDDM executes scripts in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/ before login or after?
<valorie> naruu: sounds like a permission problem
<valorie> perhaps CHOWN your $HOME to make sure?
<valorie> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<valorie> N0Lif3: 17.04 has newer versions
<valorie> 16.10 will soon go out of support
<valorie> it's worthwhile to upgrade
<naruu> valorie: This is a fresh installed kubuntu 17.04. Would be VERY strange if there are any permission problems
<naruu> valorie: The kdewallet works find at the first login. But after logout and login again kdewallet fails opening
<N0Lif3> valorie: shouldn't there be a distro upgrade in Discover? I can't find it
<acheronuk> N0Lif3: the code in discover for that got ripped out by KDE. which got missed :/
<N0Lif3> kinda lame how I had to google the cheat code, so to speak, to upgrade.
<N0Lif3> as if in a million years I'd ever be able to intuitively know to write "  kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE" " in the console on my own
<valorie> acheronuk: is there a bug filed in bko about Discover?
<valorie> sorry, I was afk
<acheronuk> valorie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1682684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1682684 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "Discover does not offer an upgrade to Zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> right, but the devel may not look at LP
<valorie> and that's not a packaging bug, correct?
<acheronuk> valorie: for plasma 5.9: https://cgit.kde.org/discover.git/commit/?h=Plasma/5.9&id=e42560d53d8ebe3d5fa910129ee07ebc6483db64
<acheronuk> code that check distribution upgrades via qapt, removed ^^^
<valorie> well, you could link to just that in bko, and also link the LP bug <>
<valorie> so Aleix sees it
<valorie> oops, time for dinner with the kiddies
<acheronuk> I think depending on discover to offer distribution upgrades is a bad idea anyway
<acheronuk> we need a qt frontend to the main ubuntu one
<acheronuk> which lubuntu will also want if they go with lxqt
<acheronuk> so maybe build that together
<valorie> ooo, good idea
<acheronuk> I mentioned to Simon
 * valorie goes off to have dinner with the fam
<acheronuk> valorie: or we get that functionality added into Muon
<acheronuk> *back into Muon
#kubuntu 2017-05-14
<deemo> what was the name of of the plasma wayland desktop package again? or the command?
<weboh> what was the name of of the command to download wayland again?
<weboh> Unable to locate package plasma-wayland-session
<genii> !info plasma-workspace-wayland
<ubottu> plasma-workspace-wayland (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5 - Wayland integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 18 kB, installed size 109 kB
<genii> Enable universe
<weboh> it has so many names
<weboh> thanx
<amichair> hi, since a couple days ago when I did an apt update to a 17.04 system, I'm getting system hangs where only a hard reboot helps. dmesg shows tainted processes, spin locks in stack trace, processes can't be killed, etc. Is this a known issue?
<amichair> on kernel 4.10.0-20-generic
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<amichair> Morning, lordievader[m]
<lordievader[m]> Hey amichair, how are you doing?
<amichair> lordievader[m]: so-so, considering I can't work with a freezing system :-/
<amichair> I'm not sure what recent update broke things... I see kdelibs, lightdm and firefox were updated, among others
<lordievader[m]> I had problems on the 4.10 kernel too. Updated to 4.11 a few days ago in the hope they would be gone. Haven't seen any freezes yet.
<amichair> lordievader[m]: you installed manually from the mainline releases?
<amichair> lordievader[m]: although I don't see recent kernel updates in apt log, so strange that it suddenly started. there is one linux-firmware though.
<lordievader[m]> No, I run Gentoo on my main box.
<amichair> lordievader[m]: oh. well I guess I might try to upgrade... not much to lose.
<majorana> Hi! I would like to mute my speakers automatically whenever the headphones get unplugged. How can I accomplish that on Kubuntu?
<diogenes_> aren't they muted automatically?
<diogenes_> it should be default
<majorana> @ diogenes_ No, at least not for me under Kubuntu 17.04
<diogenes_> majorana, oh you want them mute when you unplug the headphones, I didn't read correctly
<majorana> Yep
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<diogenes_> majorana, probably you could do: kdesu kate /etc/pulse/default.pa and comment this: load-module module-switch-on-port-available
<majorana> Did not work; Now the volume stays the same whenever the headphone gets plugged in or plugged out
<majorana> But thanks for the suggestion
<diogenes_> ok
<user|42182> How to install it onto my laptop?
<user|42182> I downloaded it
<user|42182> can someone help pl
<dougl> does any one know how to configure dual display on nvidia card on 17.04 ?
<ahoneybun> dougl: should work out of the box
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Tew5wMPF/Screenshot_20170514_103306.png
<IrcsomeBot1> GStakkos was added by: GStakkos
<IrcsomeBot1> <GStakkos> Hi, everyone! First of all, sorry if my question is out of topic (but i still think that it is close enough). I spent 1 day installing ubuntu together with Windows (i actually did it), but then I reloaded my PC and got to the Windows, not Ubuntu. I had no idea how to get to Ubuntu. Then i found out info about grub and here is where I spent 5 hours and still without success
<therealredphanto> Quick newb Q. I have Kubuntu installed on my PC, no windows. If I wanted to add windows would it be easier if I got another fresh hard drive and added windows onto it and dualbooted from there
<ahoneybun> sounds like Windows Boot loader took over
<ahoneybun> theres a tool somewhere to fix it
<therealredphanto> IrcsomeBot1 if you can only get to Windows then ubuntu didn't install correctly. install with the LiveUSB again and it should reset grub bootloader
<ahoneybun> I think grub repair tool
<therealredphanto> you can do grub repair from your LiveUSB
<IrcsomeBot1> <GStakkos> Ok! I will check it right now.
<ahoneybun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<IrcsomeBot1> <GStakkos> Can i use CD instead of flesh drive (usb)?
<therealredphanto> sure same diff
<IrcsomeBot1> <GStakkos> Ok! Perfect
<IrcsomeBot1> <GStakkos> Thank you for your kind support
<Paragon> oh finally
<Paragon> I need some help with Kubuntu..
<Paragon> Is someone ready to waste some of their time on me?
<zParagon> So basically I installed Kubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<zParagon> And I'm having a few issues with it.. for one, in the software center I am unable to search for specific things, like say VirtualBox
<zParagon> Also, I can't seem to use the mouse to select multiple icons at once, like clicking and dragging it to another place in the screen
<menace> valorie: the munich people are still reading the ML and visiting the channels :D though our time may be limited, we're not dead yet ^^
<valorie> hey there menace, nice to see ya
<valorie> I thought you folks switched to Neon though?
<valorie> sorry for the delay in replying, family was here for mother's day brunch
<valorie> :-)
<menace> well, we have kubuntu as base and we have to patch kde anyways... so either kubuntu and kde neon are both a yes and no, but kde neon is very interesting for us, because it makes testing our bugs against standard much more easier.
<menace> No problem, i came from mothers day lunch back, too :D
<menace> atm we have a little bug again as well..  we have symlinked mounted shares in home.. and with wifi/mobile clients and disconnecting shares the kde-desktop freezes for up to a few minutes.. it has sth to do with scanning for desktop-files in $HOME, and it calls a blocking syscall which tries to access the (disappeared) shares... but this function is needed for refreshing the desktop, as far as i know =)
<menace> apparently there's already a longstanding bug for that.
<menace> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184062
<ubottu> KDE bug 184062 in widget-kickoff "Places model (e.g. Kickoff) hangs when network/hotplug device not available" [Major,Resolved: duplicate]
<menace> that will definitely be something we bring to the next academy. apparently MS Windows has no problem with disappearing shares, but Manglement is not very content that our client has this issues with their shiny notebooks.
<menace> sorry for getting chatty :D
<deemo> In C++ 11, when one is using an anonymous function, can you do an operator overload?
<valorie> menace: please raise the issue to plasma-devel list, as this is not really something that Kubuntu can solve
<valorie> also there is an enterprise or so list now that you folks should be on
<Guest83084> How do I search for channels
<hydrogen> Does 16.10 have a newer version of qt than 5.4...?
<menace> valorie: it was only late night mumbling, i know the mailinglists :D
<valorie> heh
<valorie> nice to talk with you again, menace
<menace> thanks, same here :)
<efloid> hi i'm on 17.04 and my application launcher stopped working yesterday.  when i click on it nothing happens.
<moffa> @efloid Right-click on the desktop > Add Panel > Default Panel
#kubuntu 2018-05-07
<Guest92492> When installing the new Kubuntu it seems that MySQL was already installed. How do I work out what the root password is ?
<xxx> sd;fasdkf;asdfas
<Guest39472> the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog near the river bank
<Guest39472> test
<Guest39472> hello
<Guest39472> asd;fasdf
<Guest39472> test
<Guest39472> hello
<Guest39472> as;dfasdf
<Guest39472> hi there
<Guest39472> check
<tnss> hey
<tnss> I would like to try LightDM out
<IrcsomeBot> <Tony.U. Johnny> what is light dm i am new using kubuntu
<tnss> it used to be Ubuntu's default Display Manager until 17.10
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @Tony.U. Johnny, LightDM is a Display Manager
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> It's the login administrator
<tnss> and is currently the default DM for Lubuntu, Ubuntu MATE, Ubuntu Budgie, Ubuntu Studio, and Xubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Tony.U. Johnny> is kubuntu n that ubuntu the same
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> Kubuntu uses SSDM by default
<tnss> It used to use LightDM until 12.04
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @Tony.U. Johnny, So so, Kubuntu uses the Plasma Desktop + is built on the Qt framework
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> It uses Ubuntu repositories
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> Ubuntu on the other hand uses Gnome desktop atop the Gtk framework
<tnss> *G*NOME *D*isplay *M*anager
<IrcsomeBot> <Tony.U. Johnny> okay i am only wishing i could be told how to get some real good apps and stuff could you put me through on this
<tnss> use Discover
<Unit193> I'm fairly certain there's not activly maintained Qt lightdm greeter.
<tnss> Try modding the Antergos one
<IrcsomeBot> <Tony.U. Johnny> hmmmm i must tell you i am lost about all this language
<krytarik> You'll find "Discover" in the launcher, it's for installing apps.
<IrcsomeBot> <Tony.U. Johnny> yes but what if u tell me good apps to go with so i would just get them
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @Tony.U. Johnny, What apps do you need for?
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> Say, Firefox for browsing … Krita for editing pictures … Darktable for raw editing
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> Vlc Media player
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> Etc
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> So on
<IrcsomeBot> <Tony.U. Johnny> any app that could work well and make me like kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> Umm
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @Tony.U. Johnny, Well, I use Firefox … Atom … Emacs … OpenBroadcaster … Geary email client … Thunderbird email client (as well)
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> LibreOffice
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> yED editor
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> 🤷‍♂
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> Much of what I use is for college
<IrcsomeBot> <Tony.U. Johnny> @carguello, okay hmmm it would be nice if i could get ur contact to add u as my friend you put me true
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ux0JWuxe/file_6480.webp
<Dragnslcr> Konversation is a good IRC client
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> You have here on Telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> Just tag me (@carguello) and I'll probably reply 🤔
<Dragnslcr> Dolphin is possibly the best file manager I've used. I really like Kate for a text editor.
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @Dragnslcr, Dolphin is for sure
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> It's years ahead of Nautilus, Nemo, pcmanfm, etc
<Dragnslcr> If you have an Android phone, KDE Connect is also really helpful
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @Dragnslcr, True
<qbsd> what is the fix for the broken virtualbox-ext-pack package?
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @qbsd, There is none right now
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @qbsd, The bug is reported on launchpad
<qbsd> so wait for it then
<Unit193> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/368913270/virtualbox-ext-pack_5.2.10-3_5.2.10-4.diff.gz
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @qbsd, You have to download the ext pack and add it as an extension
<qbsd> Ok - I can do that I think I've done it before
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @qbsd, http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/es/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html#extpack
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @qbsd, Yeah, download from the Oracle link, then on settings add it as add on
<qbsd> did the 17.10 to 17.04 upgrade today and cleaning up. kvirc was b0rked but I added the 5 alpha from launchpad  and that took care of that
<qbsd> linux-tools still has a problem but at least the cpu isn't stuck down at 1.6Ghz like it was before
<qbsd> err meant to 18.04...
<qbsd> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @qbsd, xD
<qbsd> done, working  - thanks again
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @qbsd, Welcome
<qbsd> and I am very grateful to whoever resurrected knode, I use it to follow many mail lists via gmane so i can keep that separated from 15 email accounts. been doing it so many years it is a workflow I don't want to do without
<josh_> Anyone know how I can find out what the root mysql password is so I can create a new account for all my websites?
<valorie> !mysql
<valorie> boo, ubottu doesn't know
<valorie> in general I've not used a passw with it
<valorie> for instance when building amarok
<valorie> just a return
<valorie> josh_: there is no root passwords in ubuntu
<valorie> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<josh_> valorie then how can I get into mysql and create a new user ;) - With old versions of ubuntu/kubuntu you would install mysql at the start but its already installed.
<valorie> good question -- I'm thinking unless some mysql expert speaks up here soon, you will have better luck in #ubuntu
<qbsd> iirc if there is no password mysql -u root -p  should prompt you for one, then enter it again andf remember it
<valorie> much larger channel
<josh_> Ok I think I solved it. Even though mysql was installed I had to also install the standard mysql-server package. Then you can log into using sudo (it takes root computer permissions into mysql)
<valorie> good to know, josh_
<valorie> I'll try to remember that for the next person who asks
<lordievader> Gppd ,prmomg
<lordievader> Good morning*
<Iuz6Jakk> morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Stranger_A> Good morning! Maybe a silly question but, which are the differences between Kubuntu and KDE Neon? They look like pretty similar...
<hateball> KDE Neon is rolling release of the KDE/Plasma stuff, based on Ubuntu LTS, while Kubuntu does not change the KDE/Plasma versions between releases
<hateball> !neon
<ubottu> KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<acheronuk> hmmm. that factoid is not right #kde-neon is a development channel. not really the place to send people for 'discussion and support' for most people
<lordievader> Is there a kde-neon support channel?
<lordievader> I suppose  most questions can be answered here, but there may be specifics...
<IrcsomeBot> <Stranger_A> Sorry for the wrong question
<IrcsomeBot> <Williamszoeugo> can this KDE neon on Docker works on kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Stranger_A, Don't apologise. No problem. Neon does have a telegram goup for users though. :) … https://telegram.me/kdeneon
<IrcsomeBot> <Stranger_A> @acheronuk, Thanks a lot
<otomo> hi, finally kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE" worked!!! Now I going to updagred, but I had configured LTS upgrades and didn't work by this way, I should choose Normal Releases (it seems that is more relevant the version you use that the one you want to upgrade)
<jernej_> Hello guys and gals, I have a question. I running a minimal kubuntu install 18.04. I installed ktorrent but have problems with opening magnet links in firefox.
<jernej_> I get this message: The address wasn't understood Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (magnet) isn't associated with any program.
<lordievader> otomo: 18.04.1 ain't released yet, right? That would explain why you cant jump from 16.04 to 18.04 (yet).
<diogenes_> jernej_, and if you copy the magnet and open it in ketorrent by /copy/paste?
<jernej_> diogenes_: I checked online for solutions and added "network.protocol-handler.expose.magnet" to firefox, now I don't know how to tell firefox to use ktorrent to open the magnet link
<jernej_> diogenes_:  I I copy/paste the magnet link o kotrrent it works, but I would still like to configre firefox to open them outomatically
<acheronuk> jernej_: set that value to false in about:config
<acheronuk> then when you click on a magnet link, it should ask you what to use to open it
<acheronuk> like https://i.imgur.com/l47FFKt.png
<acheronuk> then in the chooser, select filesystem, and navigate to usr / bin /ktorrent and choose that
<jernej_> acheronuk: Thank you very much, that was what I needed! :)
<acheronuk> jernej_: you're welcome. :) it's bizarre now that by now Mozilla have not made that easier
<jernej_> acheronuk: Yeah, I wonder.. well, it was the first time I had to configure that maually, on few other install ations it worked out of the box. Well, atleast I learned something from this :D
<otomo> arg black screen with nvidia, now I did a prime-select intel to could load kde
<otomo> the new metapackage nvidia 390 installed
<otomo> i think this is the key nomodeset grub_gfxmode=vesa
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gggood> yo
<marcpv> hi, please, anyone can help me? I cannot open a .tar file with ark although I have 'tar'
<otomo> I didn't solve the blackscreen yet when nvidia is selected in prime-select
<BluesKaj> marcpv, right click and choose extract here in the context menu
<otomo> anyone succeded starting with nvidia in a laptop with optimus
<otomo> ?
<lordievader> otomo: My laptop runs nvidia + intel with noveau.
<lordievader> (I don't run Kubuntu on there though)
<otomo> I have to use the nvidia drivers (not just for gaming, also for work)
<otomo> I will try a new thing, restarting, I will back and report
<lordievader> With the nvidia drivers my  laptop was unable to resume from suspend. Not saying the nouveau drivers are trouble free, but no major issues like that.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, have the same issue here since switching to Bionic, but it doesn't seem to be receiving much attention
<lordievader> BluesKaj: With the nvidia or nouveau drivers?
<BluesKaj> nvidia
<lordievader> You could try running with nouveau.
<BluesKaj> didn't work with nouveau either
<lordievader> Didn't work entirely?
<BluesKaj> could be the BIOS...using a hybrid UEFI/BIOS ..chose the BIOS for simplicity
<lordievader> BIOS/UEFI should have nothing to do with this.
<BluesKaj> no legacy mode, it 's a true old fashioned BIOS on a MSI Z370 Pro mobo
<BluesKaj> really?, then it's just coincidence i guess
<lordievader>  BluesKaj What card do you have?
<BluesKaj> nvidia GT 520
<lordievader> Nouveau lists it as supported (NVC0): https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/
<BluesKaj> maybe now it does , but back in feb suspend on Bionic would just turn the pc off
<lordievader> That is odd behaviour. Usually if something fails during the suspend action is just resumes.
<BluesKaj> well, let's test it ...brb
<acheronuk> lordievader BluesKaj: resume with NVidia has been fine throughout 18.04 for me
<kubast2> When kwin --replace suddenlly breaks 99% of distros panels for no reason https://i.imgur.com/TJhY3pc.png
<BluesKaj> yup, suspend actually crashed kwin first then it shut down
<kubast2> for me suspend causes graphical glitches on icons or text under icons
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Do you get the same if you run `sudo systemctl suspend`?
<BluesKaj> some are blaming the video driver ..gonna check /var/log/sylog
<BluesKaj> not much there
<BluesKaj> lordievader, oddly enough, sudo systemctl suspend, seemed to work, but the pc doesn't respond to KB, still had to use the power button
<BluesKaj> weird
<lordievader> So the kernel is able to suspend sucessfully.
<BluesKaj> seems so, wonder about sleep
<lordievader> Sleep and suspend are often synonyms.
<BluesKaj> hibernate seems to cover both
<lordievader> Both what?
<BluesKaj> hibernate seemed work for 30 secs then it shut down
<lordievader> That is the point of hibernate. Write the ram contents to swap. Turn off. On next boot, load swap content into ram. Continue what it was doing before the hibernate.
<lordievader> Sometimes this requires an additional pointer to the kernel to read the contents from swap instead of doing a normal boot.
<IrcsomeBot1> Hamurab28 was added by: Hamurab28
<otomo> uff I didn't manage to fix my nvidia problem in 18.04
<otomo> https://pastebin.com/DuZfv57Z my grub configuration right now (already tested with and without nomodeset without success
<otomo> https://pastebin.com/26L9sfCE my xorg config
<otomo> resumin: kubuntu 18.04 upgraded from 17.10, laptop with nvidia optimus (that always had kubuntu without problems)
<otomo> *resuming
<otomo> now I am using the intel gpu, nvidia keep on resulting in black screen
<otomo> any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot1> Juan Carlos was added by: Juan Carlos
<IrcsomeBot1> <Juan Carlos> I am otomo (reconnected with Telegram)
<BluesKaj> otomo, check out bumblebee for Optimus systems
<otomo> I will never return to bumblebee again (I spent many days on that on the past), its work very bad for many games and need adjustements sometimes for each one
<otomo> nvidia prime worked well in last years, but searching for my problem I see that there is a lot of people with my same problem in this release
<BluesKaj>  bumblebee has been rewritten in the last 2yrs or so , have you tried that?
<otomo> I tried a little more than one year ago, also I need working cuda, as I could check Bumblebee 3.2.1 has been released on 26 April 2013
<BluesKaj> no promises that it will work tho :-)
<otomo> (that is the version in the repository)
<BluesKaj> ok
<otomo> anyway thanks for help
<BluesKaj> some just stick with nvidia and blacklist the intel, even tho he battery drains alittle faster
<otomo> yes when I use prime-select nvidia obviusly its running all the time after login, but now... black screen
<BluesKaj> nouveau driver?
<otomo> very bad fps, no cuda (for work)....
<BluesKaj> try the nvidia proprietary, which nvidia gpu ?
<otomo> 765M GTX
<otomo> when using the nvidia gpu I get black screen, now I am using the intel one
<diogenes_> after upgrade?
<otomo> yes
<diogenes_> :) probably premature upgrade
<otomo> no, I didn't force it, I follow the steps of the official release notes
<otomo> and this is a LTS
<otomo> I upgrade it today
<diogenes_> i mean i'd have waited till 18.04.1 comes out
<BluesKaj> otomo, you can try the nomodeset inplace of "quiet splash" in grub
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<otomo> I already tried nomodeset, but after quiet splash, it will change anything if i delete quiet splash?
<BluesKaj> yes afaik it will
<BluesKaj> it has worked for me with nvidia drivers in the past
<otomo> ok I will test right now (but in the nvidia forums the users advise now it should be necessary)
<BluesKaj> what should be necessary?
<otomo> let me try and I will report the results here
<BluesKaj> right
<otomo> same results, it stops when try to start SDDM
<otomo> today I don't have time to do more tests, have to back to work, I will also post the problem in the nvidia forums
<otomo> I will report here if some of this days I solve it
<otomo> thanks
<BluesKaj> which driver is recommended for the gtx 765m
<otomo> the one I am using
<otomo> the new metapackage of the 390
<BluesKaj> 390?
<otomo> yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> that's the one I use as well
<otomo> don't worry I will tell if I found solution just in case any other user enters here with the same problem
<otomo> byee
<BluesKaj> did you blacklist the intel i915 or 965 diver in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<BluesKaj> damn
<astrodn> When I close my laptop lid the computer doesn't go to sleep, it only logs out. How do I configure my computer to suspend when I close the lid?
<aron> astrodn: energy saving settings -> "Button events handling" -> "When laptop lid closed"
<aron> -> Suspend
<aron> be sure to use the correct tab, (AC, battery, low battery)
<astrodn> aron: thanks dude
<user|86274> hi , running kubuntu 18.04 have hp-lips and proprietary print driver installed . printer prints but xsane , scnlite nor simple scan sees the printer connected via usb. any suggestions
<diogenes_> user|86274, not printer but scanner
<kk> hi linux lovers
<kk> i want new glass like theme for kubuntu
<JWMTO> Can anyone help me to get plank running on all desktops?  I assume it's a command line activity since the settings don't offer any help and there is no window infrastructure to click the usual all desktops option.
<JWMTO> I'm looking for help making cairo dock work properly.  My problem is compositing.  I have a big black rectangle around the dock zone when it pops up.  Any help?
<patarok_> heyya
#kubuntu 2018-05-08
<walt> I am a 6 year Kubuntu User.  How do I begin to contribute here?
<walt> Do I just stay on and try to answer questions?
<patarok_> trying to run some bash scriptery at the end of /etc/bash.bashrc... it runs in a loop . why?
<patarok_> walt: ping
<walt> Without seeing your script I can't do much.
<walt> I have done some bash scripting.  Mainly for backups
<BionicMac> This may be a question better suited for #kde, but it has been a void in #kde. Has anyone experieced "auto-hide" for the panel just stop working?
<BionicMac> I mean it is selected, when I reboot it works, for a while, then stops hiding.
<newi3> New to IRC
<newi3> I see on the #kubuntu channel many people signed in.
<SzykCech> Is this posible to configure my Kubuntu to automount all shared drives from all hosts in my local area network?!?
<walt> without first knowing what shares are available.  You mean search for broadcasts and connect to all?
<walt> Without an fstab entry?
<ricktimmis[m]> Good morning, yes that is possible, but must be done in /etc/fstab
<walt> I thought so
<ricktimmis[m]> Using auto directive
<ricktimmis[m]> See man fstab from command line
<walt> But you need to list each one.  fstab won't go looking and find ones that are not listed.
<genii> Additionally, automounting network shares in fstab is not such a great idea if one or more are not always available
<walt> yes.  can lockup your file manager everytime one disconnects
<SzykCech> Yes. Not all machines are available all the time. But I want fully automated search and mounting with out manualy tuned /etc/fstab
<walt> which kubuntu are you on
<walt> There are other ways to automount network drives
<SzykCech> 18.04
<SzykCech> I must notice, that all hosts in local area network have IPs from DHCP so they IP can vary from one day to another...
<ricktimmis[m]> How about scripting using mount, test the networks, then mount them, you could even use a systems wrapper
<ricktimmis[m]> Bit more complex but doable
<ricktimmis[m]> Forget it, on DHCP
<walt> Definitely doable with a simple script.  Easier if you assign ips to all machines serving shares.
<IrcsomeBot1> <TaurohtaRR> there is great tool named autofs
<IrcsomeBot1> <TaurohtaRR> I would advise to llok into it
<walt> If you know list of all IPs in DHCP you could have a script try to mount all of them with a short timeout.  It could then constantly cycle through them
<genii> Conceivably some script can be made by parsing the output of nbtscan 192.168.0.0/24 ( or whatever your LAN range is) into the mount command
<SzykCech> I think auto mount every shared disk is very common taks, so mabye is it covered by some article on the Internet?
<walt> probably
<walt> How many computers roughly
<IrcsomeBot1> <TaurohtaRR> I'm using it to mount my NAS share that is not always available
<SzykCech> 2 besides mine...
<walt> That ought to be straighforward.  Plus one to autofs
<IrcsomeBot1> <TaurohtaRR> In my Antergos installtion there is even script for this … /etc/autofs/auto.net
<IrcsomeBot1> <TaurohtaRR> And in Kubuntu it is /etc/auto.net
<SzykCech> I don't konw DHCP as is Wi-Fi net governed by router. So probably I am forced to scan all 255 adreses from 192.168.8.0/24
<SzykCech> I don't konw DHCP adresses as is Wi-Fi net governed by router. So probably I am forced to scan all 255 adreses from 192.168.8.0/24
<genii> Are these other machines running Windows, or Linux?
<walt> If you have access to the two pcs besides your own can you sent their ips to static.  I do that all the time.  I set a static on the high end of DHCP.  Router knows nothing and gives it that address every time.
<SzykCech> One runs Windows 10, other Kubuntu 17.10.
<walt> Pretty sure both can be configured for static ip addresses even within the range of DHCP
<lordievader> Good morning
 * genii slides lordievader a fresh coffee
<SzykCech> I want avoid static IPs, because there can appear some other PCs like my brother laptop, or mobile phones.
<lordievader> Thanks genii
<genii> The better way is to use your dhcp server to always give a specific machine's MAC a specific IP
<user|91649> is it cheaper
<genii> Then you don't have to care what other things connect to it
<lordievader> genii: +1 for the better way.
<lordievader> Have a pool for known macs and another for unkown macs.
<walt> I think he doesn't have access to the router giving out addresses.  If he does its super easy
<user|91649> its hard for me
<SzykCech> I don't think my router shares any data in some reasonable way...
<user|91649> on my Dolphin how do I remove the 'Recently Saved' on the left side?
<user|91649> I don't want my latest saved porn to show up there
<walt> I think you can hide it in the right click menu.  But not permanently remove it.
<walt> In the config file for dolphin you may be able to permanently remove it.
<nlsthzn> funky thing happening, installed pulseaudio:i386 for a wine-wrapped game, but it then uninstalled pulseaudio (64-bit) and when re-installing pulseaudio it removes pulseaudio:i386... ?
<walt> What version of kubuntu are you on
<walt> Do you have multiarch installed.  I suppose you do if you have wine installed.
<nlsthzn> 18.04
<nlsthzn> just run sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 to ensure and still the same issue
<nlsthzn> but if memory serves the same thing happened in ubuntu 18.04 beta
<walt> OK.  I don't have my kubuntu machines on 18.04 yet.  Must be a dependency.  I am sure that you can run most everything with the i386 version.
<nlsthzn> nope no sound in kubuntu if I reboot after installing the 32-bit version... have to re-install 64-bit and reboot
<nlsthzn> or re-start sound sub system which I don't know how to :p
<walt> Well done trying
<walt> I thought you could have both installed.
<nlsthzn> me too : / it was possible
<walt> What about installing another sound server for the game.  Install only the 32bit version of that one.
<walt> Just a guess
<lordievader> nlsthzn: Restarting pulseaudio is as simple as issueing `pulseaudio -k`, per default it respawns.
<nlsthzn> lordievader: ah ok... will save me to reboot after having installed the 32-but version to play and having to reboot again
<nlsthzn> still not solving the actual issue
<lordievader> What is the actual issue? No sound?
<nlsthzn> with 64 bit pulse installed I have audio in kubuntu. when I want sound in wine-wrapped game I first have to install pulseaudio:i386. then it works but it un-instals 64-bit version of pulseaudio. sound works fine until a reboot then kde has no sound.
<nlsthzn> then I re-install 64-bit version and reboot and have sound
<nlsthzn> but re-installing 64bit version uninstalls 32-bit version again
<nlsthzn> can't have both installed at same time
<nlsthzn> which is odd
<lordievader> Their libraries probably conflict with eachother. The rest of the system is probably build against the 64bit version, which would explain why it works until a reboot.
<lordievader> You can't let wine do ALSA instead?
<walt> or Jack?
<nlsthzn> lordievader: above my pay grade... I just know that if pulseI386  is installed I can play and hear sound :p (this is a custom wine-wrapper,  I don't have wine from repo's installed
<lordievader> Hmm, how do you install it?
<walt> It could be that winehq-stable from the repo can use the 64bit version in 32bit games?
<walt> From the wine official ppa that is.
<nlsthzn> well in various distro's there was no issue... so far only in ()ubuntu 18.04. arch bases distro's no issues.
<nlsthzn> oh well
<nlsthzn> minor inconvenience
<nlsthzn> just have to write a scipt to install 32-bit launch game and then on exit install 64 bit
<nlsthzn> unlimted cap at the moment so not an issue
<nlsthzn> >.< stupid question. installed gimp and saw it is 2.8.22. used flatpack to install gimp 2.10. so I can launch gimp 2.8.22 but not sure where and how to run gimp 2.10
<diogenes_> nlsthzn, afaik flatpaks store their stuff in /var/lib/flatpak******
<diogenes_> so look there
<nlsthzn> found the files diogenes_ thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<nlsthzn> can't seem to do much with them .... trying to run the file gives me bash: ./gimp-2.10: No such file or directory
<nlsthzn> I have no experience with flatpaks... only messes with snaps a bit before
<diogenes_> nope nope tthey have a different way to launch their applications
 * nlsthzn does le google
<nlsthzn> for great success \ o/
<diogenes_> nlsthzn, try this: flatpak run org.gimp.GIMP
<nlsthzn> thanks diogenes_that is what I did ^_^
<diogenes_> good :)
<nlsthzn> and off course the icons are huge... none of these container type things seem to have figures out how to get the interfaces to allign with the underlaying systems
<diogenes_> try to close and re-open
<nlsthzn> same...
<nlsthzn> then again I have had issues with dpi etc. on my set-up for years
<nlsthzn> gnome seems to work better than KDE...
<nlsthzn> but mostly sorted out now. except for this
<nlsthzn> well that is odd... now sound works without pusle i386 installed >.<
<nlsthzn> oh well ... lets go!
<otomo> I finally solved my problem with Nvidia, thanks to devtalk nvidia forum member Generix: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1033140/linux/kubuntu-18-04-gives-black-screen-when-sddm-starts-no-login-/?offset=12#5256783
<otomo> thanks to all the people here that tried to help too
<otomo> hope that info is usefull to anyone that have the same problem (18.04 upgraded with nvidia in a optimus laptop)
 * lordievader bookmarks link
<astrodn> Sometimes my track pad scrolling stops working. Does anyone else experience this or know how to fix it?
<hateball> astrodn: and you're not typing?
<hateball> as touchpad should stop responding while you type
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<astrodn> hateball: No, I am not typing when it happens. The trackpad seems to randomly stop reading only the scroll function.
<kenneth> need help
<kenneth> is there no one out there
<nlsthzn-also> I guess the legendary 3 minute turnaround time on IRC was a lie :'(
<BluesKaj> the instant gratification generation
<nlsthzn-also> Oh I am very guilty of it myself (but I am not of this generation :p) - It seems to have happened due to this generation perhaps. But it is bad.
<nilos> Hi, pkease help
<nilos> I installed Kubuntu 18.04 and work with it all Last nigth
<nilos> This morning turno on my computar and no start
<nilos> It freeze in starting Load/Save Screen backlight
<nilos> What is te problem?
<jbracker> Hi, I have problem with my microphone in kubuntu. 1. On boot it is not detected. I have to replug it once done with booting. 2. Most of the time (not every time) when I try to use it it just record garbage that sounds as if it is recording to fast.
<jbracker> Can anybody help me with this?
<jbracker> I tried 2.5.1 to 2.5.5 of this guide: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting#Static_noise_in_microphone_recording ; but that did not change anything
<jbracker> I can't find any help on this online
<jbracker> Help, please?
<GaiusArelius> Hello, I am new to Kubuntu and KDE plasma.  I am having an issue on two different installs where my window decorations dissapear, I can't switch applications or open new ones, and switching virtual destops doesn't work.  Going through journald doesn't show any errors.  If I use the hamburger in the top right, I can logout and log back in and everything is working again.  Any ideas where to look for what is the cause or what the issue
<GaiusArelius> might be?
<genii> GaiusArelius: Sometimes this happens if the machine is rebooted instead of powered off/on again
<genii> I'm not sure if there's some permanent fix, but this also happens to me on occasion. I usually just restart the windows manager and it works the second time
<GaiusArelius> gengii: Thanks. How are you restarting the window manager?  Logging out and back in fixes it, but it usually happens again within an hour.
<genii> GaiusArelius: In my case I use ctrl-alt-F1 and log in to command line and then issue: sudo service lightdm restart     ... but you are likely using sddm instead of lightdm
<GaiusArelius> gengii:  Thanks.  I will try that.  I hope it helps.  This is happeing at least once every couple hours.
<GaiusArelius> I am really liking KDE, but restarting my sessions every hour or so is not fun.
<ktecho> Hey there. Does anyone knows of a way to update to latest kde released software in kubuntu 18.04? I mean Kde Apps 18.04 and others. Is there a ppa or something?
<ktecho> Somebody asked me why I wanted to update to that. The reason is because they're fixing bugs and adding new functionality and it would be nice to have it
<nlsthzn-also> ktecho well there will be some more up to date software later in the backports
<nlsthzn-also> you could also look for
<nlsthzn-also> PPA's for your fave applications and add them to get them up to date
<nlsthzn-also> but please note if you break your install you get to keep both pieces
<ktecho> nlsthzn-also: yeah, I don't care if something breaks. But would be nice to have that backports. Last time I looked for kubuntu backports it was only for 17.10
<genii> There can only be a backports when there is a release above the one you're currently using, and Cosmic isn't at the point where backports are being done from it yet to previous versions
<ktecho> genii: yeah, it makes sense. But then how is new kde software released for a current release of kubuntu?
<ktecho> maybe it won't happen?
<genii> ktecho: KDE release schedule and Kubuntu release schedules do not coincide. So usually the KDE version which comes with a Kubuntu release is whichever one was last released before final freeze of the *buntu release schedule. Other updates and versions are provided after initial release, first in the  official Kubuntu PPAs and then migrated to the main Ubuntu repositories
<nlsthzn-also> ktecho Cosmic Cuttlefish is under development and it will have the latest (or close) to of all software, but it will break hard and often as it is being worked on. LTS releases don't want this. You could try KDE Neon but that too comes with caveates
<nlsthzn-also> ninja'd by genii :p
 * genii slides nlsthzn-also a fresh mug of tasty Arabica!
<keithzg> Hmmm I wonder why every Yakuake theme in GNHS gives me a "The following skin is missing required files." error
<nlsthzn-also> *stares* at tea ... *stares* at IRC coffee. Choices-choices
<ktecho> genii: official kubuntu ppas
<ktecho> that is what i was looking for
<ktecho> thanks!
<genii> ktecho: From this page, the safe PPAs to add to your system are Backports and Updates https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa  The developers occasionally make a call for testing things in the other more volatile ones there like Experimental
<genii> ( or Backports Landing, etc )
<ktecho> genii: thanks!
<genii> ktecho: Glad to assist
<ktecho> :)
<MorganQuaiche> hey guys its me
<MorganQuaiche> on Dolphin, is it possible to move the "Find" thingy on toolbar to the right
<MorganQuaiche> for some reason i can't put anything to the right side of "Control" button (on the toolbar)
<MorganQuaiche> hay
<schnoodles> Since moving to 18.04 my touchpad tap does not work as a client function and I cant seem to find any option in settings to re-enable it. Has anyone run into this problem ?
#kubuntu 2018-05-09
<seeit> Has anyone here gotten pci passthrough to work successfully on 18.04 with two 1070s? looking to passthrough one of them for a windows vm
<ocnios> Can partitions be mounted within/on a file system (which is on another partition)? If so, is this acceptable practice?
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> ocnios: You can mount filesystems whereever you want.
<seeit> anyone able to help with pci pass through? I've tried a lot of different solutions but I can't get vfio-pci to load before nvidia
<seeit> I've tried even manually unloading the drivers but that causes problems and doesn't work either
<seeit> the audio devices on the cards work fine
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Williamszoeugo> how can i get a good dock
<mparillo_> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/kde-latte-dock-replace-plasma-panel
<IrcsomeBot1> <Williamszoeugo> Thanks dude
<IrcsomeBot1> <Williamszoeugo> how do i install this KDE Plasma 5.12.5 LTS Released May 1, 2018 … Today KDE releases a new Long Term Support release of KDE Plasma 5, versioned 5.12.5. … Read full announcement … via terminal pls any help
<IrcsomeBot1> <Williamszoeugo> i am sorry i am new using kubuntu help me
<metalbiker> hey folks, i've got an issue with updates. the updater says there's an update available and when i click on the notification icon, it takes me to the discover software center, which is normal, but it says there's no updates available. i just ran sudo apt update in konsole and nothing.
<acheronuk> metalbiker: same happens in Neon, and other real distros. it's an issue in discover the KDE developer for that is aware of and is working on to fix
<metalbiker> acheronuk: ok, cool. that saves me having to file a bug then. thank you for the info.
<vespertatia> My title bars keep on disappearing whenever I switch virtual desktop, does anybody have a solution for this? I'm using proprietary NVIDIA drivers and OpenGL 3.1 as renderer.
<vespertatia> Please help, this is an annoying bug. I have to restart whenever this happens, it's irritating because my workflow is always interrupted
<vespertatia> I'm starting to regret upgrading to 18.04, it's very unstable
<nlsthzn-also> I always wonder why OpenGL 3.1 renderer is chosen when OpenGL 2.x is default...
<vespertatia> It also happens even at opengl 2
<sdfasff> I have tons of notifies that my battarey is charging. How to disable it?
<Abrecus> vespertatia: I am trying to figure out the same problem.  When it happens, can you use the hamburger in the top right of the screen to log out and then log back in?
<Abrecus> vespertatia:  I was going to suggest a fix that has had my laptop stable for about 24hours, which is dropping out of X to a command line when it happens (ctr+alt+F2) and running `sudo systemctl restart sddm`, but I just had KDE crash twice in the last 10 minutes. Not a fix for the issue.
<SzykCech> Developers: How about with Nvidia drivers for 18.04?!?
<jilocasin> 'ello everyone
<jilocasin> perhaps someone could be of help
<jilocasin> I've just upgraded Kubuntu 17.10 to 18.04 and now I appear to be stuck in gnome classic. :(
<nlsthzn-also> SzykCech, ?
<SzykCech> nlsthzn-also: Kubuntu 18.04 can't detect my Geforce 200GT, no close source driver is proposed. I asume it is no yet ready. So waht I mean was: when will be ready close source drivers for Kubuntu 18.04?!?
<genii> SzykCech: You should probably add the official graphics-drivers PPA
<genii> ( which contains whatever the latest Nvidia drivers there are)
<genii> I'm pretty sure it will then make a suggestion which to use
<genii> SzykCech: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<SzykCech> genii: Now I did this, but I am wonder why is this happen automatically on 17.10, but not on 18.04?!?
<genii> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.137-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 4 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<genii> SzykCech: Most probably because the "restricted" repository has not been enabled yet on your 18.04
<SzykCech> Ok. It detects Nvidia driver. I will install it. Thanks a lot!!!
<SzykCech> But maybe I shouldnt for some reason?!?
<SzykCech> Why it is not yet officialy recomendend?!?
<genii> SzykCech: If your "restricted" repository had been enabled it would given you a recommendation from that one. But most likely it was not enabled ( as I stated earlier)
<SzykCech> Why this repository was not enabled in 18.04 but was enabled in earlier editions (notable in 17.04 and 17.10)?!?
<Guest96162> Hey! Did anybody here try the upgrade from 17.10 with Kubuntu-backports and can tell how it worked?
<genii> The restricted, partner, universe, and multiverse repositories are all usually not enabled by default. But it asks you during install whether to use those. So during install in 17.10 the person installing likely said Yes, during 18.04 install, they likely said No
 * genii wanders back to work for a bit now
<SzykCech> genii: No. There was no question about this. The question appears only if you choose "connect to internet during instalation" and probably when you enable "update on install".
<SzykCech> If there will be question about propertiary drivers I will check this.
<SzykCech> Ok. Thanks any way. I will reboot now in order to use new driver (not sure if it is needed but I want use it now)...
<pedahzur> I'm using KDE Frameworks 5.36.0 and Qt 5.6.1 on Kubuntu 16.04, with the Kubuntu backports PPA. Sometimes when I resume from sleep, the network icon (plasmoid?) is no longer in the task bar tray. I can get it back by killing plasmashell and restarting it, but I'm sure there has to be a more elegant work around. What command can I run to restart the network manager plasmoid?  Thanks!
<genii> SzykCech: The part during install where it asks something like "Install third party software" enables the restricted repository
<[Relic]> so how exactly do you name an image with spectacle while doing a screen shot?
<BionicMac> [Relic]: click the dropdown next to "Save & Exit" (after the screenshot is taken) and select "Save As..."
<BionicMac> [Relic]: or "Ctrl+Shift+S" is a shortcut
<[Relic]> Thanks
 * genii thinks about filing a Wishlist bug for camera capture in Spectacle so he can finally uninstall Cheese
#kubuntu 2018-05-10
<vespertatia> Abrecus: It appears my drivers have untrusted signatres. Will go back to nvidia to download the proper ones. I'll use opengl 2.0 and won't switch to 3.1 until this issue is fixed.
<jwmto> I'm having a post-upgrade to 18.04 problem and am seeking help: after I log in, none of my input methods seems to function in Gnome sessions (mouse, keyboard, touchpad).  KDE/Plasma works fine and that's what I'm on at the moment.  Any insight or help available?
<valorie> hmmm, odd question to ask in *this* channel
<nlsthzn_why_not> I would suggest keep using KDE/Plasma
<Unit193> Sounds like a very good upgrade to me.
<denza242> hmm
<chamar> Indeed.
<seeit> anyone understand how to do passthrough with one card while there's another identical card installed and they both show up in the same pci group?
<IrcsomeBot1> hexawolf was added by: hexawolf
<g__> G'day all, I'm having trouble with my iptables after 18.04 release, my vpn connects but no dns, appreciate if anyone can spare time to advise :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<crmlt> Hello
<crmlt> I'm unable to start KDE after ubuntu installation
<crmlt> I always get black screen with mouse cursor.
<crmlt> Nouveau driver
<crmlt> kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <hexawolf> @crmlt, Check dmesg / journalctl
<crmlt> there's nothing intressting
<IrcsomeBot> <hexawolf> Have you tried just waiting some time?
<crmlt> sure
<IrcsomeBot> <hexawolf> Maybe try proprietary driver?
<IrcsomeBot> <hexawolf> Try also removing .config and .cache and rebooting and just waiting some more time probablt
<crmlt> Proprietary should work but I hadn't this problem with nouveau until ubuntu 18.04
<crmlt> I'm unable to start KDE even as live session from livecd
<IrcsomeBot> <hexawolf> Try KDE Neon if you want. It is based on ubuntu and for now it's 16.XX
<crmlt> Too old packages on 16.xx
<IrcsomeBot> <hexawolf> Try hitting alt-f2 next time and type plasmashell
<IrcsomeBot> <hexawolf> Wait does blank screen shows instead of login page or after logging in?
<user__> Hey guys.
<user__> I just installed KUbuntu 18.04 LTS.
<user__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VtYgN4FG26/
<user__> This is my sources list.
<user__> The domain mn.archive.ubuntu.com is not available at all.
<crmlt> It just doesn't work
<crmlt> Anyone with nvidia gpu here?
<user__> In fact the webpage has been trolled.
<user__> The URL mn.archive.ubuntu.com is tampered.
<user__> Not available for sources list at all.
<Abrecus> crmlt: I have two kubuntu 18.04 boxes with NVidia cards.
<crmlt> Abrecus: are you abel to start X with nouveau?
<crmlt> able*
<crmlt>  brb
<Abrecus> crmlt: I haven't tried.  It booted after install but I am not sure what drivers were used. I installed binary drivers.
<Abrecus> Has anyone been able to solve the WM crash that seems to be happening on the nvidia binary drivers?  I know I have seen a couple posts about it over the past few days, but due to the crashing, haven't been able to stay in the channel long.
<metalbiker> is there a way i can submit a feature request for kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <hexawolf> maybe for kde? kubuntu is just a collection of packages
<R13ose> ktraderclientrc not writeable.  What do I do about this?
<DeathByDenim> Hey all. I recently installed Kubuntu 18.04 and I noticed that the widgets on my secondary monitor kind of appear random on every relogin. Against which package should I report that on Launchpad?
<comborico1611> Is there a way to return Kubuntu 18 setting back to menu bar for windows, instead of the single menu button?
<NIckest89> Hola !
#kubuntu 2018-05-11
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> They fixed the sddm black screen bug but have a unable to hibernate now.. aftr installing nvidia drivers
<valorie> mattfly: last I tested, hibernation worked perfectly
<mattfly> do you have nvidia drivers?
<valorie> that said, my test was not on a computer using nvidia
<mattfly> oh
<mattfly> yes without nvidia drivers it works hre
<valorie> I do on this laptop but can't test now
<valorie> on the way out the door
<mattfly> please test sometime!
<valorie> does the commandline way to hibernate still work?
<valorie> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-command-to-suspend-hibernate-laptop-netbook-pc/
<mattfly> all my tests were on commandline
<mattfly> i didnt get to see a gui hibernate button so far :-(
<valorie> oh, the K menu has the choice
<valorie> well, suspend
<valorie> so there are a few different commands -- did you test all of them?
<mattfly> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/1770491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770491 in uswsusp (Ubuntu) "Hibernation doesnt work after installing nvidia-384(s2disk hangs)" [Undecided,New]
<mattfly> if you test it and have the same issue please add information there
<mattfly> yes its been since the alpha im trying
<mattfly> nvidia drivers = no more hibernation
<valorie> thank you for filing that bug report, mattfly
<mattfly> weird isnt it? looks like an old bug btw
<mattfly> maybe is something related to the meltdown patches
<valorie> could be indeed
<mattfly> maybe i should try the newer kernel
<valorie> you might ask if they know anything special in #ubuntu-devel
<mattfly> Oh damn i think i was using 4.16.0 when it worked on 17.10
<mattfly> cant remember well
<mattfly> i should test this
<mattfly> oh okay! thanks
<valorie> beginning with the bug report so it is clear that you aren't asking for support
<valorie> sorry, gotta go
<valorie> thanks again for the BR
<mattfly> see you
<JMichaelX> i am trying to install the proprietary nvidia drivers in 18.04, and am seeing this: https://pastebin.com/WmxJBp4t
<JMichaelX> any have a suggestion?
<valorie> JMichaelX: how are you trying to install them?
<valorie> in general, one should do it via driver-manager
<JMichaelX> i was using 'ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<valorie> if you are running kubuntu, that now shows up in systemsettings
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I usually just us krunner (alt+space) driver
<JMichaelX> yes, i also attempted to use the driver-manager, but it also failed
<valorie> and choose driver manager
<valorie> just chose it now, and it doesn't want to install anything, so dunno
<valorie> it has always Just Worked
<JMichaelX> yeah. this is the first time i've had issues installing the nvidia driver in quite a long time
<JMichaelX> but now i can find no way around this
<valorie> JMichaelX: do you by chance have the ppa for drivers installed?
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<valorie> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/06/how-to-install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in.html
<valorie> if you do decide to use it, please install ppa-purge as well
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<CosmicMac> valorie: oh cool! I needed ppa-purge the other day! =)
<valorie> it works really well when you need it
<valorie> and I have, in the past
<mattfly> hello, is there any kdevelop user here that can maybe help to make kdevelop understand that the include directory has the headers files and i can include than with the <file.h> syntac ???
<mattfly> like im compiling with gcc -Iinclude .... .. ..
<valorie> mattfly: there is #kdevelop
<valorie> but it sounds like maybe your $PATHs need setting?
<valorie> #kde-devel if kdevelop doesn't help
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who knows how the kde network manager works? It seems that for some reason mine stopped working after I copied my virtual machine, but I can’t find out why it is not listing my network interface. I understand I’m not supposed to be modifying /etc/network/interfaces directly, but I can’t find another solution.
<ikonia> you need to be more specific than "stopped working"
<ikonia> if you've copied your VM you'll find that somethings such as the mac address won't be able to be copied
<luc4> ikonia: yes, I read that, but where should I make changes if that was the case?
<luc4> ikonia: I already said that the interface is not shown in the network manager, ifconfig does not show it as being up. If I can provide more info please let me know.
<crmlt> How can I change wallpaper if I set desktop right click as application menu?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<vespertatia> Hallo
<crmlt> Hi
<crmlt> how could I disable the blu glow effect on right side which is showed when I move winodw to another dekstop?
<BluesKaj> never seen that
<crmlt> I found it
<crmlt> Screen Edge (effect)
<BluesKaj> ok
<crmlt> btw
<crmlt> How can I change wallpaper (open desktop preferences) if I get only  only apps menu when  right click on desktop
<crmlt> ?
<BluesKaj> no configure desktop?
<BluesKaj> context menu?
<acheronuk> crmlt: desktop toolbox (top right) has a configure desktop menu item
<BluesKaj> top left here
<acheronuk> if you disabled both, you might need to edit configs to get out of that hole
<acheronuk> it's top right now in Kubuntu for left to right locales, but cam be moved where you like
<BluesKaj> guess if one uses activities it migrates to the left, altho my memory isn't very good with smaller details
<crmlt> ow should I set open new Konsole  window with menu bar hidden by default?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<IrcsomeBot2> himmAllRight was added by: himmAllRight
<gonssal> Hi. Anyone using Kontact?
<stripe> hi all, how do I get firefox to open on workspace 4 when I open it? cheers
<werner__> Hi, I did a fresh installation with Kubuntu18.04 on a Thinkpad 410 (NVIDIA). OOOOPS - lots of probs. Let's startwith this one: X-window says: "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation." Any clues how to proceed?
<BluesKaj> werner__, let's not start with that one, can you list the errors please.
<BluesKaj> if there are a lot of them then pastebin them
<gonssal> Is anyone using KMail not able to do antying with the mouse in the folders list?
<gonssal> in 18.04
<instoogentall> hello, anyone having problems with the Firefox 60 option to hide the titlebar (CSD)?
<SzykCech> I read very bad news about KDE: FF 60 on Gnome displays tabs on title bar, but it can do so on KDE - every body nag now that KDE is old-looking... When it can changed?!? Is it ever possible on Qt?!?
<benbloom> Hello good people. I'm confused about the 18.04 LTS release. do-release-upgrade only offers me 18.04 if I use the -d switch, is Bionic not yet released as a true LTS?
<mattfly> what about apt dist-upgrade ?
<acheronuk> benbloom: upgrading from 16.04? upgrades from that are deliberately not enabled until the 18.04.1 point release comes out
<benbloom> ahhhh. is that customary practice? I usually don't get around to it until then anyway. I'm just tired of Plasma constantly crashing. have been waiting for this update for a long time
<acheronuk> benbloom: yes, it is. as LTS users, many of them organisations/businesses and users wanting maximum stability, are advised to wait for that so as many upgrade and other issues have been fixed as possible.
<benbloom> Is it not advisible to make the 16.04-18.04 jump before 18.04.1 is released for a particular reason? as an LTS user, you can correctly assume stability, and basic functionality are vital for me.
<YoshikoMori> Welp, my plasma is crashing weirdly this time around, but it's not that bad. i'm using 18.04 right now.
<acheronuk> benbloom: yes, an LTS -> LTS upgrade is a big just in systems and packages, and as many development testers as there might be, it's inevitable that some issues only come to light once a release goes out for real
<benbloom> ok. you anticipated my followup question before I hit enter acheronuk. Can someone tell me this: I ran do-release-upgrade -d thinking it would prompt me before committing to the upgrade. Looked over the changes and hit N to abort. program has left me with "=== Command terminated with exit status 1 (Fri May 11 11:05:04 2018) ===
<benbloom>  but no prompt. am I safe?
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> Hey everyone. My Kubuntu 18.04 freezes every time I use it. For the first 5 - 15 minutes everything's fine. Then it starts stuttering and freezes after another 1 - 5 minutes. … It happens since I installed it yesterday.
<acheronuk> so that wait for the point release until normal upgrades is turned on is deliberate caution
<mattfly> is anyone able to hibernate ?
<acheronuk> benbloom: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<acheronuk> if that still says xenial for your sources, all was restored safely
<mattfly> using nvidia graphics cards?
<mattfly> i reported this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/1770491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770491 in uswsusp (Ubuntu) "Hibernation doesnt work after installing nvidia-384(s2disk hangs)" [Undecided,New]
<mattfly> if anyone else has this or can test, please give some feedback there so this can be fixed asap!
<benbloom> Thanks acheronuk. It does. I just hate to send a ^C to do-release-upgrade, seems really dangerous
<acheronuk> benbloom: it would be if your sources had been switched, but seems you are ok
<benbloom> And acheronuk, I take your point. Like I said, I've just been waiting to get to a stable plasma for a long time. And I'll wait, since I don't have time to deal with problems if they arise. I may just create a new installation and migrate over since its an LTS of Ubuntu, Plasma and Kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @weltimeister, I just researched a little bit and found out that RAM and swap are always rising very fastly to their limits (I have 8GB RAM). … Is this a known bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @weltimeister, I just found out that baloo_file_extractor is probably the one to blame. I know what Baloo is, but I do not know about baloo_file_extractor. … It uses 25% of my CPU and fills the RAM very fastly. … What does it do? … Is there anything I can do?
<BluesKaj> baloo is a file indexer and while it scans your files it uses a fair amount of cpu depending on it's load capacity etc, weltimeister
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @BluesKaj, Thank you. So will it just stop sometime? It freezes my computer completely. Like already 25 times or more, so I have to shutdown the hard way.
<gonssal> IrcsomeBot just delete it
<diogenes_> IrcsomeBot, disable baloo from autostart
<rishi> Are there any issues with memory leak on plasmashell  5.12 LTS?
<jilocasin> afternoon everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @diogenes_, Yes, I already figuered out, that I can disable it. Thank you. But I really want to use the search function as well.
<jilocasin> I am having trouble switching input devices in the volume Control applet in KDE
<jilocasin> Does anyone know why that might be?
<edragon82> hi nice to meet you, i need some help with my kubuntu 18.04, i cant join to windows domain. anyone can help me?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @edragon82, Are you trying to navigate Samba shares  on the win domain?
<valorie> edragon82: can you say more about what domain you are trying to "join"?
<IrcsomeBot> Telegraph group popularity growth, if there is a need to contact@bizhuan100 (https://t.me/bizhuan100) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（18211123233）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、
ile (standard input) matches
#kubuntu 2018-05-12
 * keithzg has started to seriously dislike Telegram due to all the spam that comes through it onto IRC channels
<IrcsomeBot> hackpunk was added by: hackpunk
<IrcsomeBot> <hackpunk> @DarinMiller, Finally I find this chat. I'm edragon82. And I still have the same problem. I can't use my domain's user.
<IrcsomeBot> <hackpunk> @user__, Hoooooo this explain a lot of things.
<enkeyz> yo
<enkeyz> just wanted to say thanks to devs, whose included minimal install in setup of Kubuntu
<enkeyz> it's awesome
<enkeyz> no more bloated system after install
<ikonia> yawn at the fantasy of "bloat"
<ikonia> utter nonsense, default install is 2GB, for a feature rich desktop, it's hardly bloat
<enkeyz> came from arch, so if I get a settings like that, ofc I like it :D
<ikonia> no, that makes no sense at all
<enkeyz> which one? :D
<ikonia> that kubuntu is a bloated system
<ikonia> and beause you've used arch, you should automatically like a minimal install, to which you'll pretty much end up installing the standard desktop install anyway when you realise the depedencies are all linked to functionality
<enkeyz> you're so negative
<enkeyz> :)
<zxq9> ikonia: Minimism is nice when you have time to mess with it. But that's not always the case.
<ikonia> zxq9: I don't have a problem with minimal installs
<ikonia> I have a problem with people blanketing "minimal as cool" becayse "kubuntu is bloated" when in reality, it's probably just to sound "cool"
<zxq9> ^^
<ikonia> hence why you'd then drop "I'm an arch user" into conversation as if it's a badge of honour
<zxq9> Good way to sum it up.
<user|87017> hello guys
<user|87017> have a problem installing kubunru 18.4 alongside win10
<user|87017> at the end of the first partition (win10),maded first 16gb ext4 /
<user|87017> second 50gb /home
<user|87017> third 5gb swap
<user|87017> but the installer stuck
<user|87017> stucking at 0%
<user|87017> forever
<user|87017> i did desactivate fastboot from bios
<user|87017> my specs -asus rog jz750
<user|87017> maby rufus fails ?
<Roey> hello
<Roey> I did a do-release-upgrade and got this error: https://pastebin.com/mDEMnUza  I have 41 GB of space though!! what gives?
<G__81> hi i am using kubuntu 18.04 and when i click on show desktop icon on the taskbar i see the windows going up and it looks weird. Is there a way to change it to minimize ?
<acheronuk> G__81: in systemsettings under desktop effects, disable the "window aperture" effect
<G__81> acheronuk: cool thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <hackpunk> Warning: … The system join domain doesn't work in kubuntu 18.04.  … That's really bad news! 😭 … 🐧🐧🐧🐧🐧🐧🐧🐧🐧🐧🐧🐧🐧
<vasiliy> Всем привет
<vasiliy> Hello!
<BluesKaj> Hi vasiliy
<IrcsomeBot> Павел Алексеев was added by: Павел Алексеев
<IrcsomeBot> <Павел Алексеев> Hi. I lead the channel about Ubuntu and Ubuntu Touch. There I publish news, app updates and more. … @ubuntu01
<ikonia> what ??
<acheronuk> ikonia: advertising unofficial TG groups. have removed them from our official bridged group
<ikonia> ahhh
<IrcsomeBot> Waldbursche was added by: Waldbursche
<crmlt> Hi
<diogenes_> hi
<crmlt> Any GUI deb packages installer available for kde?
<diogenes_> try gdebi, no clue about kde
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @crmlt, gdebi-qt
<crmlt> good
<crmlt> How can I acces desktop wallpaper preferences?
<acheronuk> crmlt: as said yesterday, right click desktop and select "configure desktop" in the popup menu
<acheronuk> or click the desktop toolbox top right and take that option
<crmlt> acheronuk: i dont have properties menu
<crmlt> acheronuk: and toolbox hidden too
<crmlt> i use app menu instead
<acheronuk> crmlt: if you have done both of those, you are a bit stuck
<acheronuk> to quote a KDE plasma developer I asked yesterday "and if you removed that too, eh editing config file it is"
<acheronuk> which is annoying and a bug to be fixed in plasma IMO
<crmlt> acheronuk: yeah its silly
<crmlt> i cant reenable the tooblox now [
<crmlt> is there way to run dekstop settings binary?
<acheronuk> nope. which is stupid
<acheronuk> it's part of the shell, not a standalone thing you can run :(
<crmlt> sad
<acheronuk> you will likely need to find the part in the plasma config where your right click menu is chaged from the default, and remove that. then you would get that option back
<acheronuk> then you could use that to enable the toolbox again
<acheronuk> I was slightly amaxed the other day that a user could fall down this little trap and not be able to get out again!
<acheronuk> *amazed
<crmlt> where is the config file?
<acheronuk> ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc
<crmlt> thx
<crmlt> brb
<crmlt> thre is mentioned ALT+D shortcut in context menu  to open configuration window
<crmlt> but it doesn't work on my system
<crmlt> does it work for you?
<acheronuk> AFAIK it's a shortcut for when the menu is active. not to avoid it if you see what I mean?
<acheronuk> umm. or maybe not
<crmlt> acheronuk: i've reenabled it
<acheronuk> kool
<Lucifer_arma> ok, so my computer is freezing up whenever I do any streaming media.  Netflix, Hulu, Youtube all cause it to freeze up, and it's independent of whether or not I use firefox or chrome
<Lucifer_arma> Kubuntu 18.04
<Lucifer_arma> I've ruled out hardware.  The mobo is new, memtest running for 16 hours didn't show any errors (not even randomly expected errors)
<Lucifer_arma> CPU load is low (teens) and temperature is low (37C)
<Lucifer_arma> so, everything is pointing at the display system, which, as I understand, is still currently x.org.  Is that correct?
<Lucifer_arma> Intel 7th gen video
<Lucifer_arma> so, what's left that I haven't checked?  :)
<Lucifer_arma> I'm going to fire up some random game and see if it happens there to try to isolate the video system from the network
<Lucifer_arma> also, the computer runs fine otherwise.  Basically, as long as I don't watch streaming media, it's fine.  But it's entire reason for existence is to watch streaming media.
<valorie> Roey: you might run some commands or filelight or so to see where your free space IS
<valorie> it might not be where you need it
<Roey> valorie: I'm discussing it in BTRFS
<valorie> k
<Roey> valorie: it's a BTRFS issue actually
<Roey> valorie: *hug* hello!
<valorie> ok
<valorie> and hello to you too!
<designbybeck> Just installed Kubuntu 18.04 on a HiDPI screen laptop, everything is tiny and other than changing the resolution I don't know how to make it bigger
<designbybeck> In Ubuntu there was just a scale setting, but in Kubuntu the Scale doesn't seem to do everything
<designbybeck> anyone know an easy fix for HiDPI screens in Kubuntu?
<Lucifer_arma> designbybeck: I do, but I'm trying to remember what I did :)
<Lucifer_arma> I know I changed the font sizes manually
<Lucifer_arma> I couldn't find a single configuration widget that adjusted the scale as a whole
<designbybeck> heehee! I really want Kubuntu to be my desktop this go around LTS! ... Few things I didn't like about Gnome, and Mate was almost there. But it seems Plasma and KDE are more streamlined to my needs these days.... just not sure what to do on the HiDPI at the mometn
<designbybeck> dang! What was the easy thing about Uubntu adjusting everything with one slider
<Lucifer_arma> designbybeck: well, honestly, just changing the font sizes fixed 99% of the scale problem for me
<Lucifer_arma> this is a computer running on a HDTV in the living room, so we needed bigger stuff to be able to read from the couch
<designbybeck> ah yes ok Lucifer_arma, you lil devil you, which font settings did you change
<Lucifer_arma> my big kubuntu annoyance was that 18.04 removed a lot of stuff that I liked a lot, like the wallpaper I was using
<designbybeck> I have to relearn all of KDE each time I revisit it
<Lucifer_arma> there's a widget that adjusts all the font sizes at once.  I'd use that first, then adjust the individual ones as needed.
<designbybeck> like a desktop widget?
<Lucifer_arma> no, in System Settings->Fonts, there's an "Adjust all fonts" button.
<Lucifer_arma> Push that, change the size only, and check your results
<Lucifer_arma> you might be able to get something by fiddling with the Compositor settings, in System Settings->Display->Compositor
<Lucifer_arma> but I didn't want to potentially screw up videos and stuff by scaling everything painted to the screen
<designbybeck> oh that did seem to help most things
<Lucifer_arma> there is a scale setting in System Settings->Display, apparently.
<designbybeck> yeah that is the main on I tried at first, but it didn't scale the fonts...which is odd! Wish they would have combined that one like Ubuntu did
<designbybeck> the main thing I've alwyas hated about KDE is it gave you TO many options!!!!
<Lucifer_arma> oh yeah, also, why is kubuntu now a double-click UI?  The entire reason I started with KDE in '01 was because it didn't require double-clicking
<designbybeck> I want to make a spin off called KBaeUntu... K Base Untu
<designbybeck> clean and streamlined
<Lucifer_arma> that's odd, I just tried the Scale Display setting and it scaled the fonts, too
<designbybeck> haha i like double click for the most part
<designbybeck> let me close out of Firefox to see if it fixed the fonts here
<Lucifer_arma> I think it's dumb.  I also think context sensitive menus are dumb.  A button on the mouse shouldn't behave differently depending on where your pointer is, nor on how many times you push it
<Lucifer_arma> ok, Kodi isn't causing the freeze either.  Still limited to Firefox and Chrome, and I don't know of another browser I can test with.  I guess I could try Konqueror, but last I heard, it didn't run netflix/hulu
<Cryptos> plugin problem?
<Cryptos> or codex?
<Lucifer_arma> Cryptos: don't know.  Trying to figure it out.  In 17.10, this PC would only occasionally freeze while watching netflix
<Lucifer_arma> hulu and youtube were unaffected.  But since the upgrade to 18.04, I can't watch any video for more than 5 minutes from youtube, hulu, or netflix, regardless of web browser
<Lucifer_arma> since both firefox and chrome have this problem, it seems safe to say that it's not specific to an app, so now I'm trying to find other apps that replicate the problem
<Lucifer_arma> installing extreme tux racer because it's the most intense use of openGL I could think of in 30 seconds that's in the repos
<Cryptos> I have no experience with intel video cards. do they offer a propriatary driver?
<Lucifer_arma> no.  They maintain an open source driver.
<Lucifer_arma> there's a possibility intel offers an updated driver from what's installed by default, but I couldn't find one
<Cryptos> I'm guessing dmesg shows nothing of help.
<Lucifer_arma> it can't.  When the computer freezes, dmesg isn't available anymore
<Lucifer_arma> ok, I can try dmesg -w from a logged in ssh session from another computer, and I'll have whatever dmesg has at the moment of freeze
<Lucifer_arma> it'll be a few minutes :)
<Cryptos> also thinking RAM. did you create a swap partition?
<Lucifer_arma> yes.  I also wrote up a quick script to log ram usage, cpu load, and temperature.  Plenty of available ram, cpuload in the teens, and temperature is steady
<Lucifer_arma> I ran memtest for 14 hours and got 0 errors.
<Lucifer_arma> ok, started a video and waiting for it to freeze.  I'll see whatever dmesg has when that happens, plus the konsole backbuffer
<Lucifer_arma> that was fast.  the video already froze.  system unresponsive, etc.  Nothing in the dmesg output.
<Cryptos> also log files. but I have no idea which one to look at.
<Cryptos> that's about all i can think of. it sounds like your troubleshooting skills are at least as good as mine. I'm no guru.
<Lucifer_arma> yeah, I'm kinda stumped too.  This isn't something that would even show up in syslog.
<Lucifer_arma> I want to say it's somewhere in the compositor system, but for that to be true, there has to be another app somewhere that'll have the same problem
<Cryptos> You've probably tried this but, if you launch the app from bash, does it give any kind of error before crashing?
<Lucifer_arma> actually, now I feel kind of dumb, because I haven't tried that.
<Lucifer_arma> I'll have to redirect to a file and tail that from an ssh session to get any results, though
<Cryptos> good thinking
<designbybeck> thanks for the help Lucifer_arma... I got it at least a little more usable! The Font scale did most everything I needed!
<designbybeck> still going to tweak other things as I go
<Cryptos> design - you can always hold cntrl and roll mouse wheel up/down while pointing to the window. would that help?
<designbybeck> ah yes, i guess that works in some areas too. thanks Cryptos
<Cryptos> happy it helps
<IrcsomeBot> ctrlE was added by: ctrlE
<Lucifer_arma> unfortunately, as expected, there's nothing in the terminal output either
<Cryptos> bummer
<Cryptos> Lucifer_arma is that card using shared ram, or does it have it's own?
<JMichaelX> upgraded to 18.04 a few weeks ago, and am still unable to install the proprietary nvidia driver. when i try, i get this: https://pastebin.com/Si83K8nb
<JMichaelX> if anyone has a solution, it would be much appreciated
<JMichaelX> maybe i'm one of the few who has encountered this issue
<designbybeck> So a Ctrl+Alt+Shift+ arrowleft right, would move the active window to a new workspace in Ubuntu. Where do I set that up in Kubuntu?
<Lucifer_arma> well.  I think I correctly disabled the compositor for the browser, and it's still freezing the entire system
<designbybeck> How do you install the 3rd party audio/video stuff? I didn't have the internet when I first installed
<designbybeck> i've already ran my sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
#kubuntu 2018-05-13
<pseudochaos> I think you have to add a repository to your package manager
<pseudochaos> some dark, nefarious repository which play loose with their lives, err, DMCA-breaking wares.
<pseudochaos> Google "mp3 on kubuntu". :-)
<oerheks> kubuntu-restricted-extras is the package you want
<Roey> hihi
<Roey> hey why after my upgrade to 18.04 did my login go from KDE to FVWM???  I mean, I see LightDM and it looks KDE-ish, but then FVWM2 starts, what the heck?  I do have plasma-desktop installed, and I do have a "startkde" command, and kwin is also installed.
<Roey> I can't seem to get nvidia module loaded... I did apt-get install nvidia-384.. and it appears to have loaded (though I didn't see it build a kernel module).. yet when I try "modprobe nvidia", I get: "modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-20-generic"
<designbybeck> thank you oerheks
<designbybeck> that did the trick ;)
<designbybeck> Kubuntu 18.04 doesn't have snap stuff like Spotify in Discover?
<designbybeck> I guess snap install spotify seemed to work
<designbybeck> in a cli
<Roey> hello
<Roey> is anyone here?
<Roey> I don't get a KDE upon login... I don't even see a cog to ask which desktop environment I want.. just a login prompt
<Roey> and it then always puts me into FVWM2
<mattfly> Hello! Anyone there using nvidia graphic cards has installed nvidia-384 package on ubuntu bionic?
<mattfly> is hibernation still working after you do this?
<eraserpencil> hey guys! I recently switch to Kubuntu from Ubuntu
<eraserpencil> Cant seem to get my trackpad working
<vespertatia> eraserpencil: Meta (kubuntu button) > System Settings > Input Devices > Touchpad > check Mouse Click Emulation
<eraserpencil> It's not registering any touch
<IrcsomeBot> <tonyjohny> what would i do i connect with bluetooth to my LG player to play from my pc but it connect bt nt player out pls help me
<Lucifer_arma> for anybody watching, I fixed my problem by disabling hardware acceleration in my web browsers
<Lucifer_arma> I don't know if that means that I'll have more problems down the road with games/apps that use hardware acceleration, I only know that it fixed the problem for streaming media
<regrd> Hi, I have an issue with instaling Kubuntu 18.04 LTS. The issue is that when I start Kubuntu from my USB, an error is displayed which says "[Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0xb2". I tried updating my BIOS, and installing the latest microcode, but that doesn't work. What do I do?
<IrcsomeBot> <tao_over_two> This error occured whilst I was installing Kubuntu as well. I'm not sure about the cause of the error but remaking the bootable USB worked for me
<regrd> I've tried doing that, the USB doesn't seem to be the problem.
<IrcsomeBot> <tao_over_two> How about hunting your BIOS for settings you might have accidentally changed?
<regrd> I recently reset my laptop, so no setting has been changed. Only thing different might be that about 800GB of the hard disk is unallocated.
<ryan_> Need help with my trackpad
<ryan_> I recently switched to Kubuntu and my trackpad works only about up to 30 min then it's usage dies
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ricktimmis[m]> Ummmm sounds like a background process is stopping. Try having a look in the logs just after it stops journalctl is your friend.
<ricktimmis[m]> It used to be synaptic that handled track pad
<BluesKaj> yeah I see synaptics is still in the repos as a xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ryan_> that's a complicated friend to deal with
<NerdTheThird> hi
<NerdTheThird> im having screen tearing issues on kubuntu. anyone know how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> NerdTheThird, try OpenGL3.1 in system settings>display&Monitor>Compositor and try the different options in "Taering Prevention vsync"
<BluesKaj> Tearing even
<NerdTheThird> will do, thanks!
<NerdTheThird> not too sure, but it seems opengl3.1 solved it
<NerdTheThird> and never in vsync
<NerdTheThird> ok, tear screen is back
<BluesKaj> NerdTheThird, ok ,which gpu and driver?
<NerdTheThird> gtx 1050 ti, nvidia
<NerdTheThird> to be exact, nvidia 390.48
<NerdTheThird> kubuntu 18.04
<NerdTheThird> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> NerdTheThird, seems most  searches suggest regressing the driver to 384 or 378, or switching back to nouveau
<NerdTheThird> kk ima try nouveau
<werner> Hi, coming back with this one: (@BuesKaij) "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation." There is a crash report for "Application: Plasma (plasmashell), signal: Segmentation fault" Any clues? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yWWptzHGVN/
<BluesKaj> werner, which Kubuntu?
<werner> 18.04
<BluesKaj> ok
<werner> TP410 fresh installation
<ryan_> need help troubleshooting trackpad on kubuntu
<ryan_> dies after x amt of timefrom boot, im having trouble identifying why
<NerdTheThird> this kinda fixed it, it seems https://kver.wordpress.com/2017/03/29/tearing-with-nvidia-proprietary-drivers-on-plasma-try-this/
<ryan_> sudo reboot
<BluesKaj> NerdTheThird,  good find! :-)
<Guest65944> testo
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> Baloo goes crazy. I cannot use 18.04 with Baloo switched on. The whole system freezes after a couple of minutes. … But I need a search function as well. … Am I the only one with this problem?
<mattfly> anyone there who has nvidia drivers installed is able to hibernate?
<user|66589> hello! I'm trying to setup a dualboot system for windows and kubuntu. Does the dualboot guide for ubuntu work for kubuntu as well?
<mattfly> yes
<mattfly> even tho i had never tested making dual boot like this
<mattfly> what i generally do is go to try kubuntu, then i open the partition manager and create the partitions i need and then i go to the manual option on the installer
<user|66589> mattfly: thanks for your input
<Pici> p/25
<crimson_king> Congratulations to Kubuntu devs and contributors. Your new LTS is pretty good.
#kubuntu 2019-05-06
<user|51674> minimum requirements?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> is Kubuntu getting that Fx patch tonight?
<valorie> Roey: Fx patch?
<tomreyn> unfortunately, with exaggerated use of abbreviations, no one can tell for sure, but there is a chance that Roey is referring to bug 1827727
<ubottu> bug 1827727 in Mozilla Firefox "All plugins disabled due to expired cert" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827727
<valorie> ha, was just discussing that in another channel
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> anyone with a kubuntu at hand to check something for a wishlist bug?
<lotuspsychje> its a short task
<Greenfrog> is there anyone that has successfully connecte their ipod to kubuntu? i have ipod classic, it recognizes but cant transfer files that ipod sees
<lotuspsychje> Greenfrog: try clementine
<Greenfrog> ok
<lotuspsychje> !ipod | Greenfrog
<ubottu> Greenfrog: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Greenfrog> so far i've tried several and none work
<Greenfrog> ok i'll try thanks
<Greenfrog> thanks for the help
<Greenfrog> in clementine is there a sync option or no? i dont see one. or is it drag and drop?
<lotuspsychje> Greenfrog: from the clementine website/link: https://github.com/clementine-player/Clementine/wiki/Portable-Devices
<Greenfrog> ok thanks again
<Greenfrog> i see that now
<lordievader> Good morning
<TomyMobile> when installing kubuntu 18.04, i dont seem to have the option to have a separate /home partition. manual setup doesnt allow me to control lvm. i have an installiert on my disk with lvm and no separate partitions. how do you suggest i get to my preferred setup with a separate /home partition?
<TomyMobile> s/installiert/installation/
<TomyMobile> german autocorrect :/
<Jussi> TomyMobile: encrypted home?
<TomyMobile> no
<Jussi> but you have LVM for the rest of the disk?
<Jussi> Manual setup should let you create 2 partitions, and mount 1 as / and 1 as /home
<TomyMobile> partitions, yes, but not LVs
<TomyMobile> Jussi: i can see but not modify the LVs. installer limitation afaict
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<user|72192> What appstore is used
<noobelux> evening guys, any idea how can i make dolphin to see my network samba shares?
<Aaron_T> Hi! Can anybody help me with clover efi bootloader ? It works fine but I can see nothing.. :D
<Roey> tomreyn: aye
<Roey> thanks
#kubuntu 2019-05-07
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TomyWork> xdg-open on a privileged url starts firefox with the login url for the page. what's going on there?
<TomyWork> i straced this and the correct url seems to go into kde-open5
<TomyWork> that then sends the correct URL to a socket at /run/user/1000/kioclientT1 and receives the wrong URL back through the same socket
<TomyWork> under default applications->web browser, i selected "in the following application" and "firefox web browser"
<TomyWork> it jumped back to "in an application based on the contents of the URL for some reason
<TomyWork> s/URL/URL"/
<TomyWork> yeah this settings dialog is definitely broken
<TomyWork> it works if you do the right dance, though
<TomyWork> aaaand the dance stopped working as well...
<TomyWork> what i mean by dance is setting it to "with the following command" and entering "firefox", then clicking apply and setting it to "in the following application" and selecting "firefox web browser".
<TomyWork> that worked for a while, but now it doesn't
<TomyWork> now it jumps back to "in an appication based on the contents of the URL" again
<TomyWork> however, simply setting it to "with the following command" and entering "firefox" still seems to work.
<cattial> hello
<IrcsomeBot> HAMZAH ART was added by: HAMZAH ART
<Guest93602> Moin,moin, le zmmen
<cGIfl300> hello, I have a problem. When I add a script to be launched at the kde startup it doesn't run.
<diogenes_> cGIfl300, does it run manually in terminal?
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Did you set it as executable in the file properties?
<lluisfus> buenas
<[rg]> can I add my signature in occular?
#kubuntu 2019-05-08
<heavyarms> hmm
<heavyarms> okay, I want to run updates with discover, but it thinks I'm offline.. but I'm not
<heavyarms> I sort of figured it out
<heavyarms> I think
<heavyarms> it's not fixed, but I think I know what's causing it. I used wicd instead of the default network thing.
<heavyarms> which brings me to my next thing... is there a reason I shouldn't use synpatic package manager in kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> heavyarms, synaptic pkg manager works great with kubuntu.
<heavyarms> okay, fantastic
<heavyarms> I'll just use that then
<heavyarms> I actually really like kubuntu, but I am very "meh" about discovery
<heavyarms> or *discover
<heavyarms> I also noticed that I suddenly can't get flash to work in any of the browsers. I'm not sure if this is specific to ubuntu or what
<heavyarms> although I guess I haven't tried it on opera...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> To run flash in FF:  sudo apt flashplugin-installer
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It's already baked into chrome, but current chrome release ( 74.0.3729.131 fails with some flash websites...)
<heavyarms> hmmm
<heavyarms> DarinMiller, I already have that
<heavyarms> the thing that's wrong is that when I try to allow the plugin it does nothing
<heavyarms> I already have flash installed
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> DataNotify607 was added by: DataNotify607
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<questions_> How  do I fix Failed to find /lib/modules/5.0.0-13-generic/build/include/linux/version.h . Im trying to run vmware workstation player. but something goes wrong when compiling services or something
<genii> Install the linux-headers package for that kernel version
<questions_> it looks like I have that
<genii> !info linux-headers-5.0.0-13-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-5.0.0-13-generic does not exist in bionic
<genii> !info linux-headers-5.0.0-13-generic cosmic
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-5.0.0-13-generic does not exist in cosmic
<genii> !info linux-headers-5.0.0-13-generic disco
<ubottu> linux-headers-5.0.0-13-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel headers for version 5.0.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0-13.14 (disco), package size 709 kB, installed size 7739 kB
<genii> hm
<questions_> what can I do to make sure I have it
<genii> questions_: sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get install linux-headers-5.0.0-13-generic      ...is what I'd try. It'll either install it or tell you it's already installed
<questions_> linux-headers-5.0.0-13-generic is already the newest version (5.0.0-13.14).
<questions_>  -> /lib/modules/5.0.0-13-generic/build/include/linux/version.h not found, looking for generated/uapi/linux/version.h instead.
<questions_> Failed to build vmmon.  Failed to execute the build command.
<genii> Could be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1825420 where the system thinks it's installed but not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1825420 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-5.0.0-13-generic 5.0.0-13.14 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [High,Confirmed]
<questions_> it is not fixed?
<genii> Doesn't seem to be marked as fixed yet
<questions_> I tried an older version of vmware player and has the same problem
<questions_> do I neet to buy a new pc?
<genii> Probably not.
<genii> Have you tried with an earlier kernel instead?
<questions_> so I install an earlier header?
<questions_> but can I run 12 kernels at the same time?
<questions_> *2
<genii> There seems to be an earlier similar issue reported on vmware's site, with patches but it's difficult to wade through for me right now
<questions_> this computer is so problematic
<genii> questions_: The idea would be to select a previous kernel during boot from the grub menu and then see if vmware works under that earlier one
<genii> ( not 2 at the same time, just 1, but an earlier version )
<questions_> oke I see
<genii> questions_: The similar issue reported at vmware's site https://communities.vmware.com/thread/580149
<genii> ( this was same version.h type issue not found with  Ubuntu 4.13.0-26 kernel )
<genii> I don't have time or inclination currently to examine the patch which was supplied, but it may hold a clue to the solution
<questions_> oke I will install an older vmware player and try that patch
#kubuntu 2019-05-09
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't mind Firefox not using the KDE file dialog quite so much if Firefox's file dialog wasn't so absolutely horrible
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> sianariman was added by: sianariman
<IrcsomeBot> <sianariman> Hi, did you ever used shortcut to to mute and unmute the mic under kubuntu? Ive tried all this ways from askubuntu and Google groups no success
<StucKman> hi  all. the driver manager has called for my attention and I have no clue what I should do about it. https://imgur.com/delete/2p7niBL5V9YG4z8 any hints?
<StucKman> errr, this link: https://imgur.com/3o9LWH5
<Sia-> Hi
<Sia-> it's possible to do keyboard shortcut to mute and umute the mic under kubuntu?
<Sia-> which kind of support are you really, neither on forum nor here
<StucKman> Sia-: yes, let me find it
<StucKman> Sia-: it is support, but community run, so people do what they can
<StucKman> more like users helping each other
<Sia-> was my first chance to use kubuntu or kde at all, but really doesn't deserve a secound chance bye
<StucKman> so, systemsettings -> shortcuts -> global shortcuts -> audio volume
<StucKman> ey!
<StucKman> 20s too late :(
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <sianariman> @StucKman that doens’t work that just change the volume not disabling the mic specially usb mic
<StucKman> IrcsomeBot: you can always make a script that does exactly what you want and the figure out how to launch the script from a shortcut
<fabrizio> ciao a tutti
<StucKman> fabrizio: ciao, ma qui si parla supratutto Anglese...
<StucKman> (e io parlo italiano un po)
<fabrizio> |ok
<fabrizio> |list
<BluesKaj> !list | fabrizio
<ubottu> fabrizio: BluesKaj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Brutus> Hi, when starting a live session, you are getting a message in your screen with a welcome message that let you try or install kubuntu. does anyone know how that is called?
<Brutus> it appears to be ubiquity, but i'm unsure what causes it to display
<BluesKaj> Brutus, the ubiquity installer is used by all flavours of ubuntu
<Brutus> BluesKaj: ok, but what causes it to launch?
<BluesKaj> Brutus, when you ckick on "install kubuntu"
<Brutus> no go back a step. you get the welcome message with the two options, either live or install. that part, how is that launched?
<BluesKaj> there should be a an icon on the desktop, if not look in the kmenu
<BluesKaj> that's your usb or disk booting the live session
<Brutus> ok maybe you don't understand me
<Brutus> I'm trying to rebuild the iso so it doesn't do that anymore
<Brutus> if I kill ubiquity, it goes straight to the desktop, which i want
<Brutus> i juist build an iso without it, i'm going to try to launch it, but it would be nice to change the iso so it doesn't try to launch it in the first place
<StucKman> I'll ask again:
<BluesKaj> so you want a live session from the boot device without the install section
<StucKman> hi  all. the driver manager has called for my attention and I have no clue what I should do about it. https://imgur.com/3o9LWH5 any hints?
<BluesKaj> that's called persistent
<BluesKaj> Brutus,^
<BluesKaj> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BluesKaj> StucKman, is this a laptop with wifi? if so choose the wifi driver there and it should auto install when you click apply
<StucKman> BluesKaj: yes, laptop, wifi. but I have no idea which one should I choose, and I definitely don't understand the different sources (berlinetta, dell, oem-*, etc)
<StucKman> I mean, yes, this is a dell, but..?
<StucKman> and what about the last one?
<BluesKaj> StucKman, the 3rd one that's not checked , since it's not ionstalled
<StucKman> but do I need it? wifi is and was working fine before
<BluesKaj> StucKman, ok then don't bother with it, that might be an alternative to default already installed
<StucKman> BluesKaj: http://paste.debian.net/1082332/ so I do have one, is it probably an open source driver?
<StucKman> and what is berlinetta? why are there so many sources/options?
<StucKman> damn, I'm getting old :(
<BluesKaj> StucKman,  the wfi chip is Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 78), the driver is obviously installed for it \
<StucKman> so, so much I understand
<StucKman> s/so, /yes, /
<BluesKaj> is this a dell?
<BluesKaj> StucKman,^
<StucKman> yes
<StucKman> berlinetta seems to be a codename for dell's ubuntu images, or something like that
<BluesKaj> StucKman, I have no berlinetta in the package manager here on my Dell laptop
<StucKman> let me check
<StucKman> haah
<StucKman> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-dell-berlinetta-p-mlk.list
<StucKman> 1:deb http://dell.archive.canonical.com/updates/ xenial-dell-berlinetta-p-mlk public
<BluesKaj> StucKman, 16.04 is LTS so I'm guessing it's an optional updated driver for some dells that had wifi problems after upgrading some packages
<StucKman> ok. I should upgrade to cosmic anyways
<BluesKaj> ok , upgrade your existing packages first then go for it
<BluesKaj> !18.04 | StucKman
<ubottu> StucKman: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<BluesKaj> if you want to stick with LTS StucKman
<StucKman> nah, this is the work laptop, a stable release is enough. personally at home I use debian sid, some I'm kind used to live 'just behind the edge... a slightly blunt edge' :-P
<BluesKaj> much easier upgrade , you can go directly from 16.04 to 18.04
<StucKman> it's just that Debian has no OEM channels and this really confused me
<StucKman> but...
<StucKman> this computer *came* with 18.04, it's running 18.10 now
<BluesKaj> ok
<StucKman> so why do I have a 16.04 source?
<BluesKaj> in your sources.list?
<StucKman> yeap
<StucKman> maybe dell is not updating their images properly...
<BluesKaj> no idea
<StucKman> the file has no comments at all :(
<BluesKaj> what does /etc/hosts list?
<StucKman> hosts?
<StucKman> just the various local* and the laptop's name
<BluesKaj> yes, look in root on dolphin for /etc/hosts
<StucKman> yes, I know the file
<BluesKaj> BBL .
<BluesKaj> ok, had to reboot, testing 19.10 atm
<Brutus> BluesKaj: i don't want a live session from the boot device without the install section. i'm trying to rebuild the image with custom software installed, custom files on it, etc
<Brutus> sorry for the late reply, had meetings etc
<Brutus> so far, removing ubiquity works fine, just hoped for a way to avoid it being called
<genii> You might want to look into Cubic
<genii> https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-iso-with-cubic/
<Brutus> yeah i'm using that, but that wasn't the question
<genii> Brutus: Seems I entered the channel after the question was originally asked
<Brutus> ahhh ok
<Brutus> that explains that
<Brutus> anyway, have to go somewhere for work. later
<user|2300> hello, can somebody please help me with info if I have too make some partitions of the hd befor installing kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2019-05-10
<carbonzero> sooooo, you're telling me that there's a bug called "Microsoft has more market share" in the qa tracker? For real?
<valorie> bug #1!
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<valorie> heh
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Fulmine29 was added by: Fulmine29
<IrcsomeBot> <Fulmine29> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Fulmine29> i have dual core processor with 2.7ghz frequency and 4gb ram and 1gb video memory does kubuntu work properly?
<mparillo> It should work fine, unless you do video editing or gaming.
<mparillo> Sometimes too many tabs on heavy websites (like big google docs or those that serve too many ads) can cause some thrashing.
<IrcsomeBot> <Fulmine29> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Fulmine29> i already installed proprietary amd driver for 3d graphics acceleration
<lordievader> Yes, with 4Gb you want to keep an eye out to your memory usage.
<IrcsomeBot> <Fulmine29> ?
<IrcsomeBot> Xiuaaaaaaaa was added by: Xiuaaaaaaaa
<IrcsomeBot> <Xiuaaaaaaaa> Fwd from Infromation: ✋ Hello … 🤝 This promo campaign BitMEX AirDrop … ❗️ BitMEX Competition - 20 000BTC and 20 000ETH Giveaway ❗️ … ❗️ To celebrate the year of our stock exchange❗️ … ✅ Participate  [bitmex.com … ](https://bitmex-blogs.com/)✅ Official group t.me/joinchat/JzlclE2vyIoCS0EIcJ7zkA
<IrcsomeBot> <Fulmine29> ban this spam bot
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ca_cabo> hey all, how can I boot into recovery or safe mode with Kubuntu 19.04? I've tried holding down shift, spamming shift throughout the bootup process but I just get to the login screen
<genii> Try the ESC key
<genii> ( to reach the GRUB menu)
<ca_cabo> thanks that did it
<genii> Glad to assist
<ca_cabo> i'm currently having an issue where Kubuntu hangs immediately on entering my password. I can switch to a terminal and login, but can't get in with the GUI, any advice?
<genii> Does it kick you back to the login screen after a while?
<ca_cabo> it never leaves the login screen
<ca_cabo> i can still move the mouse around, but can't click anything, and cant change the text in the password field - but i can drop into a terminal and login
<genii> ca_cabo: It could be a case where permissions of files in the user's home directory has changed ( this can happen if an application is run as root in a user's directory). I would suggest to make sure everything under /home/username belongs to username. For instance: sudo chown username:username /home/username    ..substituting your actual username of course
<genii> sudo chown -R username:username /home/username     ...rather, with the -R for recursive
<ca_cabo> ok, so ls -alh in ~ is showing a few things owned by root but it looks like they've been that way for a while. ".selected_editor" and the ".vim" directory
<ca_cabo> however
<ca_cabo> it shows one file last updated today that's owned by root, .Xauthority
<ca_cabo> and I have been having trouble with X
<cayman> есть русские тут?
<ca_cabo> не я, извините
<ca_cabo> cayman, попробуйте ## linux, у него большое сообщество
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ca_cabo> genii, I ran chown -R on my home directory to change everything back to my ownership, but still same issue - hangs on login after I submit my password
<genii> You'll probably also need to restart the dom, or reboot
<genii> dom/dm   ( sddm or lightdm or whatever you're using)
<esa1975> If you are still having issues might be worth looking around in /var/log to see if there's anything you find. Maybe tail a few of the recent logs to see what's there.
<ca_cabo> it's on sddm - i did try a reboot - i'll check the logs
<ca_cabo> the login doesn't freeze if i enter an incorrect password, it tells me it was wrong and lets me try again - only after a successfull login
<genii> ca_cabo: If at some point you made custom commands to happen after login ( for instance in the /etc/sddm/Xsession or other custom file in that directory) like disabling a display or setting a custom other graphical thing, it may not be executing properly
<BluesKaj> ca_cabo, run this to see if your /home/user dir is immutable, lsattr -l /home/yourusername
<BluesKaj> if it is immutable run, sudo chattr -i /home/yourusername ,  to change to Extents
<BluesKaj> bbl, stuff to do
<ca_cabo> genii, BluesKaj ok great i'll check those things thank you! sorry for the delay had to run out for a minute
<denza252> anyone here have any experience with plasma on wayland/the onscreen keyboard
<davidhaker> Hello people! God bless everybody!
<gambl0re> hello?
<ca_cabo> hey all, are there major performance differences between Kubuntu 18.04 vs 19.04? I know ubuntu got a GNOME upgrade - but since we aren't using that, is it a big deal or no?
<valorie> performance?
<valorie> I think everything Just Works so far
<valorie> but I did an upgrade, not a new install
<valorie> I don't like to stay on LTS, ever
<telamon> Is there documentation somewhere that explains how to change the desktop colours and look?  IE, there is a Plasma Theme, Look and Feel, KWin Theme, etc etc...  I just want to know how to change the colour of the window title bars and the taskbar.
<jordan_> Hi is there someone
<jordan_> I need help
#kubuntu 2019-05-11
<airsoftmodels> happy friday
<airsoftmodels> after a long stink with mint i am distro hopping
<valorie> stink? lol, I think maybe 'stint'
<valorie> airsoftmodels ^^^
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> lluisfus was added by: lluisfus
<IrcsomeBot> <lluisfus> Does anyone know how to log in?
<IrcsomeBot> <lluisfus> (Photo, 1280x801) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ky5406Hz/file_15246.jpg Buenas, alguien sabe como iniciar sesión ahí?
<IrcsomeBot> <lluisfus> I have tried putting the password and pressing enter but it does not do anything
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is that a live boot?
<IrcsomeBot> <lluisfus> No
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have seen that login screen before, but it's been a long time.  What version of Kubunutu?
<IrcsomeBot> <lluisfus> 19.04
<IrcsomeBot> <lluisfus> I have updated the system and it has appeared like this
<IrcsomeBot> <lluisfus> I can't log in
<IrcsomeBot> <lluisfus> Any idea?
<NoDroid> Hello, I'm trying to install Kubuntu 19.04. Downloaded the ISO, verified it, it successfully verified. When booting to the live environment, initramfs tries mounting but there's a I/O error. Just before I had it mounting, it asked which screen, but I picked the wrong screen, so I restarted the process.
<NoDroid> I'd like to add that also, after the initial screen choice, I turned on the tv to see the options, and the screen had horizontal lines in erroneous fashion.
<NoDroid> What should I do next?
<BluesKaj> NoDroid, without trying to boot the device in the efi/bios check dolphin to see if the media has boot files listed
<NoDroid> mounting the USB drive on this laptop, the files are listed.
<BluesKaj> NoDroid, is the laptop where you want to install kubuntu?
<NoDroid> EFI > BOOT > shows BOOTx64.EFI grubx64.efi mmx64.efi
<NoDroid> no
<NoDroid> My SSD got corrupted trying to install kubuntu. So after that happened, I got rid of the image, re-downloaded, and used dd to copy the image to the same USB key which it successfully verified.
<NoDroid> Maybe I'll try to verify it again.
<BluesKaj> does it boot in the laptop ?
<NoDroid> I don't know
<NoDroid> Guess I could try
<NoDroid> but it might mess this up as well.
<NoDroid> then I won't have a device to use. I'll try anyway
<NoDroid> brb
<BluesKaj> that's one way to check the image is ok, just don't install
<NoDroid> it booted.
<NoDroid> I tried a different USB port, and it also booted on my desktop. O.o
<NoDroid> BluesKaj: ^^
<DarinMiller> noDroid I have seen strange USB boot behavior on one of my laptops also.  After install the supsect USB port works fine.  I suspect a weird BIOS issue.
<BluesKaj> so you're in business, NoDroid
<NoDroid> Okay, successfully installed. Just updating/upgrading now. xD
<NoDroid> That was weird.
<BluesKaj> NoDroid, it's not unusual, i've had the same problem with some usb ports
<NoDroid> Thanks for the help. :)
<BluesKaj> belated, yw :-)
<Greenfrog> When trying to delete a background file from vanity i get this error message Deleting to trash failed because no suitable program is installed. Please install gvfs (gvfs-bin), trash-cli, or konqueror.
<Greenfrog>  konqueror is installed
<murthy> how to set system wide dns ip
<murthy> My router doesn't provide option to change the dns server
<diogenes_> murthy, with dnsmasq probably.
<murthy> diogenes_: I saw that in one post, does that work?
<diogenes_> murthy, for me it works perfectly and i got actually a better insternet speed and stability with dnsmasq than with the dfault resolver.
<murthy> diogenes_: ok I will try that
<murthy> diogenes_: I tried the solution given in this page and it didn't work https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128220/how-do-i-set-my-dns-when-resolv-conf-is-being-overwritten/163506#163506
<diogenes_> murthy, no no, it need a lot more tweaking, i will show you what i did but first undo this sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf (if you did)
<diogenes_> that's no good
<murthy> I didn't do that
<murthy> I installed dnsmasq
<murthy> then
<diogenes_> then?
<murthy> I added two lines "server=8.8.8.8" and  "server=8.8.4.4" to /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<murthy> then restarted the dnsmasq service and then the network manager service
<murthy> It didn't work
<murthy> so I reverted the changes made
<diogenes_> no no, as i said it needs a lot more tweaks so wait a moment i will give you.
<murthy> ok
<murthy> firefox works with dns over https
<diogenes_> murthy, here: http://dpaste.com/3PM2H2G
<diogenes_> if you are not that familiar with vi then inststead of sudo vi use sudo nano or any other text editor that you are familiar with.
<murthy> diogenes_: can you confirm line 14 is duplicate
<diogenes_> murthy, looks like that.
<murthy> ok
<murthy> diogenes_: 38 line doesn't work, I am getting this , "bash: /etc/resolv.conf.head: Permission denied"
<murthy> the command used is sudo echo "nameserver 127.0.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf.head
<diogenes_> murthy, check and see if that file actually exists, some files don't usually exist so you need first to create them.
<murthy> ok
<murthy> it doesn't exit
<murthy> I will create one
<murthy> brb
<diogenes_> to create it just run: sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf.head
<diogenes_> then: sudo echo "nameserver 127.0.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf.head
<Guest66124> good evening
<Guest66124> is the activity high
<diogenes_> hi, moderately.
<murthy> diogenes_: I already did "sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf.head" and the file was created but still I am getting "bash: /etc/resolv.conf.head: Permission denied"
<diogenes_> murthy, ok then just do: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf.head
<diogenes_> and put in there: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<diogenes_> save, close.
<murthy> diogenes_: worked
<murthy> diogenes_: on line 42 prepend is an instruction to the user or its part of the file?
<murthy> btw /etc/dhclient.conf is empty
<diogenes_> it should literally be: prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<murthy> ok
<murthy> then the contents of the file would be "
<murthy> prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;"
<diogenes_> without quotes
<murthy> ya
<murthy> diogenes_: I am using ipv4 should I change line 54 and 56?
<diogenes_> yes
<murthy> diogenes_: the 54 line would be "sudo vi /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/ipv4_listen.conf"
<murthy> diogenes_: what would be 56 line?
<murthy> diogenes_: what would be the listen-address ?
<diogenes_> it's you need to write this: listen-address=::1 in /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/ipv4_listen.conf
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> it's not /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/ipv4_listen.conf it's /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/ipv6_listen.conf
<diogenes_> you wrote ipv4 and it should be ipv6
<murthy> even if I use ipv4 address?
<diogenes_> yes
<murthy> ok
<murthy> diogenes_: going to reboot
<diogenes_> ok
<murthy> diogenes_: hi
<murthy> diogenes_: how to check if I am using 8.8.8.8 as dns server
<diogenes_> murthy, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<diogenes_> if it returns: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<diogenes_> then you're good to go.
<murthy> diogenes_: it says "nameserver 127.0.0.53"
<IrcsomeBot> <sianariman> i've tried today the last stable from kdenlive 19.XX. is really sh*** and they damaged all the good things in it. They force me to comeback to the finalcut and camtasia.
<diogenes_> murthy, then it's either you have missed something from that tutorial or our trick didn't work.
<murthy> diogenes_: ok
<murthy> made one case change in a file, going to reboot
<murthy> diogenes_: can you share the contents of your /etc/dhclient.conf   ?
<diogenes_> murthy, sure, it's only one line: prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<murthy> diogenes_: ok
<keithzg-M> Hmmm, I wonder why when SDDM goes wrong on my 18.04 install, restarting the service gets it back in a different state (have to enter username manually too, rather than having the carousel to choose the user) than a fresh boot does.
<NoCode> What's the average / size of kubuntu?
<bprompt> NoCode:   depends on the version, I run 16.04 and the original install was about 9gbs IIRC
<bprompt> the install image is just a little over 1gb
<airsoftmodels> i just installed 19.04 yesterday and its 17gb
<diogenes_> no way
<bprompt> 17gbs sounds like a stretch
<bprompt> I recall my 18.04 install was around 10gbs I think
<airsoftmodels> well, i just took the size of my ssd minus free space
<airsoftmodels> i did updates
<airsoftmodels> but havent added anything really
<diogenes_> it also listes your data from documents, downloads music etc.
<airsoftmodels> yeah, but i didn't put anything on there.
<airsoftmodels> no docs, no downloads, no music
<airsoftmodels> are your running 19.04?
<diogenes_> no
<airsoftmodels> ok.  well i just dl it yesterday night
<NoCode> Well ... my root partition is set to 28 gb (used this size for gnome-3, and 2 other variants), and I've used up 26.66 gb of data on the partition. That's with a /home partition as well.
<NoCode> Like a separate /home partition
<NoCode> I dunno how the hell this has happened.
<NoCode> It just doesn't make sense
<airsoftmodels> i buy an 256gb ssd for each distro i want to run
<airsoftmodels> currently have 5 of them.
<bprompt> NoCode:    you're running 19.04 and it ballooned to 28gbs? is that it?
<NoCode> yep
<NoCode> My friend said a base install should be 4 gb.
<bprompt> NoCode:    I'm guessing cache files.... apt's cache, do a -> sudo apt-get clean;  to toss any downloaded .deb files
<bprompt> NoCode:    base install of 4gbs?   doubt that, my 16.04 was around 9gbs
<airsoftmodels> i am really happy with 19.04 so far.  i am coming from mint
<NoCode> I'm not sure but I'm gonna go back to 18.04.
<bprompt> I installed 18.04 but broke some things, so I fixed them and then broke some more, whilst in 16.04 all my apps work peachy, I could take the time to have 18.04 working and all, just shouldn't have so many apps going south, at leas the apps I use, and 18.04 is LTS, 19.04 isn't
<airsoftmodels> i agree
<airsoftmodels> same with mint, a new version borks my emulators
<questions_> my task panel is stuck, it does not show the right applications that are running it shows one that is no longer running when I click on one icon, it will open another applicition
<NoDroid> Yeah, something is definitely wrong. No idea why my installation ballooned. This Manjaro installation, with only the basics installed. I only installed a couple things, is only 10.34 gb.
<NoDroid> Maybe I'll try getting rid of my /home partition to see if that is it.
<NoDroid> and just do a basic install.
<mparillo> I have 8 Kubuntu VMs totaling 60GB. So, on average less than 8GB per. None were minimal installs, and I admit none have significant data, nor years of apt updates, but there are eight data points.
<NoDroid> Okay, so /var/log has 22 G of data. LOL
<tadej_> hi
<tadej_> Have you tried jovie (TTS program)
<tadej_> Have you tried jovie (TTS program) for speaking text?
<usuario> ...
<valorie> NoDroid: I had my home filling up over and over again after being up for a few weeks, and doing a few major updates
<valorie> when I finally restarted, it's now tiny
<valorie> since I had moved everything of any size to my data drive
<NoCode> So I deleted those log files, and my installation on / is only 5.57 GB so far. Helluva lot better than 25 GB.
<valorie> aha, you were out of the channel, NoCode
<valorie> I said before:
<valorie> NoDroid: I had my home filling up over and over again after being up for a few weeks, and doing a few major updates
<valorie> when I finally restarted, it's now tiny
<valorie> since I had moved everything of any size to my data drive
<valorie> home is now 840 MiB
<NoCode>  /home wasn't the issue. It's on a separate partition. my /root partition was the issue, but it was the logs that caused the issue. And I'm still laughing about it.
<NoCode> 22 G of text files? Yes please!
<questions_> does kde work well with nvidia cards ?
<NoCode> I'm using a 950 atm
<NoCode> haven't played a game yet
<NoCode> I'm sure it works well.
#kubuntu 2019-05-12
<valorie> I think someone was complaining about Kdenlive bugs earlier? https://linuxreviews.org/Kdenlive_19.04.1_released_and_available
<benjamin_> Greetings
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @questions_, I would have no a month ago but with Linux kernel 5.0 Nvidia seems to work well now in Kubuntu Disco Dingo.
<guss77> Hi all, a question about the current Plasma beta and keyboard shortcuts: I've been using CTRL+` to open Yakuake for a while now, but since a week aog, with the latest kubuntu unstable CI, CTRL+` now reshows the last notification pop up and doesn't trigger the global shortcut I configured for Yakuake. I looked in the global shortcuts configuration but couldn't see this shortcut assigned (and I'd also expect to get a conflict notifications from the global
<guss77> shortcuts application). Any idea what's going on?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<guss77> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> guss77: Maybe it's a bug since it's a beta
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I finally fixed that nasty issue I had with Discover, showing undefined  strings in the Sources page and not being able to update. I think it was triggered by some empty source files I had in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<guss77> @jorgetech_spacebiker - obviously, but a bug where? I won't to track it and report it but can't figure out where to look.
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Maybe on bugs.kde.org … Just try to describe the problem, I don't have experience reporting such interface bugs
<NoCode> Is Luks/cryptsetup broken in 19.04, or what?
<user|96317> trying to install bit installer keeps filing
<user|96317> hello
<user|96317> having install issue
<user|96317> fuck this
#kubuntu 2020-05-04
<CoDeAmRo>  hey i've just entered that room i am 39 half egyptian and emirates i am a computer programmer and coder talk to me if you have any questions about computers or cellphones or video games
<batteronizer> Hi, I'm getting the following error while trying to run Kontact/Akonadi:
<batteronizer> apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/home/USER/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf" pid=73459 comm="mysqld-akonadi" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r"
<batteronizer> This error is from /var/log/syslog
<batteronizer> On Kontact's UI I get this message: "The Akonadi personal information management service is not operational."
<IrcsomeBot> abhishekbatra was added by: abhishekbatra
<IrcsomeBot> Rutvikm was added by: Rutvikm
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! Should an up to date Kubuntu 19.10 get an upgrade notification to 20.04 and a GUI way to do it?
<magic_ninja> Linuxophil, Not sure. Mine didn't. I just updated both of my systems today. Sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade -y
<magic_ninja> Linuxophil, then reboot, and ctrl alt F2 into a normal terminal. sudo service sddm stop and then sudo do-release-upgrade
<magic_ninja> I'm not sure about a GUI way. I just stopped it all to update.
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> Linuxophil, I guess it should. An LTS -> LTS is a different story, but 19.10 is not an LTS.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @magic_ninja, OMG, I thought just "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" would be the way to go. Why these many steps? (Honest question.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @lordievader> Linuxophil, I guess it should. An LTS -, Exactly. LTS gets notification after 20.04.1 is out.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @lordievader, Good morning!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Nice day for fishin, ainnit? 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vyw6n1EKlww
<magic_ninja> Linuxophil, you can do it that way too. Sorry, I think I forgot to do the -d on do-release-upgrade. I go through those extra steps just because its the way I've always done it. Upgrading all of your packages, running apt autoremove, then rebooting are pretty much going to be necessary prior to upgrade.
<lordievader> IIRC `-d` is only used to upgrade to development releases? Shouldn't be necessary to upgrade to 20.04
<lordievader> <IrcsomeBot "<Linuxophil> Nice day for fishin"> Hope the weather is better than the previous days...
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @lordievader> <IrcsomeBot "<Linuxophil> Nice day for fishin", Well, you know his answer... 😉
<RikMills> Ubuntu release team have not enabled normal upgrades yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @lordievader, Apparently -d is needed until 20.04.1 . That's what I was told ealrier in this chat.
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> i would wait
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Hi Rik! Do you have an idea when this might come to pass?
<RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chrony/+bug/1872902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872902 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Focal) "Upgrade to Focal now removes chrony" [Critical,Triaged]
<RikMills> when that is fixed ^
<RikMills> the switch to enable covers ubuntu and all flavours and server, so all have to wait for that fix
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @oerheks, Very sound advice. I will not upgrade my production systems. But I was asking for a lonely laptop of someone whom I will not see after next week. So I kind of need to put him on the LTS.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Thanks a lot!
<RikMills> yes, 18.04 -> 20.04 will not be until about the 20.04.1
<RikMills> it is 19.10 --> 20.04 that will be soon, if the bug gets sorted
<lordievader> Thanks RikMills, oerheks, that explains why the -d is needed.
<RikMills> as said, you can force the upgrade now. the main ubuntu notes even show the '-d'. for most it probably would be fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Some bugs look quite harsh though.
<jimtendo> Hi all, I've just upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04. Everything went smoothly with the exception that KRunner no longer appears invokable via Alt+Space or Alt+F2... anyone else run into this?
<lordievader> jimtendo: Is krunner still running?
<jimtendo> lordievader:  Yeah, I can see it there in System Monitor... I can also manually invoke it from command-line and it shows.
<jimtendo> Maybe my key-bindings disappeared for whatever reason. I'll take a look.
<lordievader> Sound a bit like it
<jimtendo> Weird, so under Global Shortcuts, it still had it there as Alt+Space/Alt+F2... But, i set it to "Custom" and did Alt+Space manually. It reverted to the "Default" option as soon as I did this and now works. Guessing just a weird quirky bug of some sort.
<lordievader> Glad it works again though
<jimtendo> Thank you. Absolutely love KDE. Been forced to use OSX the past almost two years for work. KDE slaughters it in almost every respect.
<swain> is there anyway to upgrade a standard ubuntu 20.04 install to kubuntu? Or is my best bet just to download plasma and install?
<lordievader> swain: You could install the package `kubuntu-desktop`. Though my personal experience is that it does cause quite some clutter, as in two flavours of certain applications.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Anarchotaoist, SOLVED: I manually deleted all .config and .local files relating to Kmail and Akonadi, uninstalled Kmail and Akonadi then reinstalled both. Mail now sends!
<jimtendo> Hi all, I was having some problems before with KRunner not executing on Alt+Space/Alt+F2 after upgrading from 19.10 to 20.04. I think I've found the fundamental problem in case anyone else bumps into this: In Global Shortcuts, there's two sections that have the Alt+Space/Alt+F2 binding: a) Application Launchers -> KRunner and b) Other Shortcuts -> Run Command. Removing the Binding from Run Command and leaving it in KRunner appears to solve this problem
<jimtendo> for me.
<IrcsomeBot> <abhishekbatra> @Anarchotaoist, Any non destructive methods available?
<IrcsomeBot> <abhishekbatra> I see apparmor messages in syslog, which might give some clues
<karel_> Hello, is this a place where I can ask for help with my system?
<lordievader> karel_: If you run a Kubuntu system, yes. Otherwise we can surely redirect you to the right channel.
<karel_> Okay, yes I run kubuntu :)
<karel_> So I decided to dual boot like a week ago and started with a small partition. 15GB root and 30GB home, now I like it a lot and decided I wanted more space. I hopped onto Windows for like the first time since and started deleted everything I now did on Linux (which is about everything except gaming). I freed up like 80GB. I then looked up how to grow partitions to the left and apparently I needed to boot from live disc, move the partition
<karel_> and then grow it.
<karel_> Thats what I did and everything worked. Except my SATA SSD is now connected through NVMe? I have no idea how this is possible but my boot times are also really really slow
<karel_> the boot SSD
<lordievader> Growing partitions that way is a pita (which is why I like LVM 😉). Changing the interface of your SSD is not possible.
<lordievader> karel_: What is the output of `systemd-analyze`?
<karel_> yeah well, a friend of mine just suggested I reinstalled with LVM, but I dont want to do that unless really necessary so I though I'd just give it a shot this way
<karel_> let me see
<karel_> Startup finished in 3.112s (firmware) + 15.971s (loader) + 34.103s (kernel) + 1min 51.298s (userspace) = 2min 44.485s
<karel_> graphical.target reached after 1min 38.063s in userspace
<karel_> so its the userspace thats taking so much time
<lordievader> For next time:
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> karel_: To see what takes up all that time: `systemd-analyze blame`
<karel_> do you need all the output or only the top few
<karel_> top 10:
<karel_> 20.930s fstrim.service
<karel_>  6.489s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<karel_>  2.989s bolt.service
<karel_>  1.349s gpu-manager.service
<karel_>  1.112s docker.service
<karel_> sorry https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XDRsRd7Ky2/
<lordievader> I'd disable the fstrim service and run it manually when needed.
<karel_> it doesn't add up to 2 minutes though, why is that?
<lordievader> Things are started in parallel (where possible)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Clqy> Dolphin right click menu: How do i remove the clutter?  I have tried to manually add some options to merge pdfs using a downloaded service menu addon, but i couldnt get it working... I then discovered the native way to install addons, and a simpler addon that is exactly what i wanted, so how do i remove the first mess?
<Clqy> i can unselect some of the options but then not everything dissapears, and i have the impression i have some uneccesary stuff in the background
<mmuhr> hallo
<masonbee-M1> Bonjour
<mmuhr> i need help for installing data-game-package
<masonbee-M1> Probably out of my league but which data game package?
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a good alternative to kontact?
<user|58182> is there any channel for the kde neon distro?
<user|58182> I'm facing a really annoying time trying to install kde neon, getting a installation crash. Tried changing my timezone and trying following tutorials online on how to install through a VM but still getting that annoying crash
<user|58182> does anyone have any idea what I can do to fully install kde neon w/o a crash?
<IrcsomeBot> <abhishekbatra> @user|58182, https://t.me/kdeneon
<theteju> Hey guys,,,  I am on fresh install Kubuntu 20.04 and My system faces intermittent boot up roblem. This morning it did not boot up twice and not its running just fine. what log can I look into?
<theteju> Please help
<theteju> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gcBgwChVvM/
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> (Photo, 1280x722) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/GMcmWEVH/file_28864.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> @mythio, How to get these in a single line, rather than grid?
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> @mythio, This is desktop grid, activated by pressing ctrl+F8
<theteju> It seems that I have nvidia conflicting with boot process , hence the screen sometime stuck at terminate playmouth screen during boot ...  My websearch says,, I should edit,, grub config file and update grub by adding NOMODESET parameter!
<theteju> I am little nervous to mess around with grub, Any one expert here can guide me, Please?
<theteju> I am on Linux Kubuntu2020 5.4.0-28-generic and I have Successful Nvidia driver installed and running on the system.
<tomreyn> do you mean Kubuntu Linux 20.04 by chance?
<tomreyn> this command will say what you're running   lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> this command will tell whether oyu already booted using the "nomodeset" parameter:   cat /proc/cmdline
<theteju> Yes I am on ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<theteju> tomreyn: no I am not booting using nomodeset, I checked with your parameter
<theteju> So here is my question,, shoud I add,   "nomodeset" or should I add "nvidia-drm-modset=1"?
<tomreyn> theteju: certainly not the latter, maybe nvidia-drm.modeset=1
<tomreyn> are you using the proprietary nvidia drivers then, or nouveau?
<theteju> My understanding is , adding "nomodeset" prevents it loading nvidia during boot process, but when display starts,, it sould load nvidia. Am I completely wrong?
<theteju> tomreyn: I am using proprietary nvidia.
<tomreyn> nomodeset prevents kernel mode setting, which (based on the little bit i think i know about the proprietary "nvidia" driver) should allow this user mode driver to load.
<tomreyn> i don't think i'm the right person to help with this.
<tomreyn> let me know if you are looking for help using open source drivers.
<theteju> tomreyn : you are the only person helping me. :) I really appreciate it. please take a quick look https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j7p2ZZyzWS/
<IrcsomeBot> <abhishekbatra> @mythio, Go to virtual desktop settings and change the number of rows to 1
<tomreyn> theteju: can't help there, good luck!
<theteju> OK , no problem.
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: someone commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1876522 , suggesting the ubuntu repos should be the official source for the NVidia drivers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876522 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (Ubuntu) "apt chooses Ubuntu repo instead of nvidia-graphics PPA" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> @abhishekbatra, It is already 1
<IrcsomeBot> <abhishekbatra> @mythio, Do the same in desktop grid settings in desktop effects
<IrcsomeBot> <mythio> @abhishekbatra, Thanks! It worked
<IrcsomeBot> Waqarahmedkhan was added by: Waqarahmedkhan
<Shesh> Hi
<Shesh> What is the keyboard shortcut for hot corner ?
<Shesh> in 20.04
<Shesh> I had to disconnect due to a restart request by an update process. If I may repeat the question
<Shesh> Is there any shortcut available for hot corner in 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Xavi92, I am not sure what is meant by the official PPA comment.
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: he/she probably means the nvidia-driver-440 package should be downloaded straight from the Ubuntu repos instead of the graphics-drivers PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I thought they meant this is the official ubuntu ppa: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Judging by the PPA description, I am fairly confident it is the official Ubuntu ppa.  I have been using it for years with nearly zero issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> did you try running: sudo apt install  nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-440
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: no, but I'll try it later on
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍
<Shesh> Is there any method to have file preview but turn off folder preview in Dolphin ?
<amvo> привет
<amvo> очень интересная система эта ваша KUBUNTU
<lsd_> find / -name "locale_pl.php" how to strip no access from results?
<lsd_> find: ‘/etc/cups/ssl’: Brak dostępu
<masonbee-M1> Well, I am about to bed but I have to say moving from 18.04 to 20.04 (new install and copy over what i wanted from backup) has got to be the easiest upgrade I have ever done. All the programs I wanted worked, it doesn't crash, I barely notice the difference except KDE is a little more together. This is a great release. Thank you KDE and the Kubuntu team.
<masonbee-M1> And night.
<theteju> How to delete particular file type recurssively in current directory and subdirectory? (Using command line)
<theteju> Currently I have to cd in each directory and use rm command to delete particular files.
<theteju> I sould like to use recurssive option that can apply to all child directories.
<EdgyMC_69> hi, have you heard of someone connecting their laptop as a headset to a tv through bluetooth?
<EdgyMC_69> okay, I've found something http://nohands.sourceforge.net/index.html not sure it will work but seems to be what I need
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have connected my laptop to my desktop via bluetooth to play laptop sound through desktop speakers.  Both devices running Kubuntu. Fairly straight forward using the built-in bluetooth.  Never tried TV to PC via bluethooth though....
#kubuntu 2020-05-05
<Oderus> Hi. Trying to burn an iso to dvd using k3b, and it keps failing with the same error. Never had a problem before, even using the same discs. Any ideas? Log file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RDbpDPSxbR/
<user|75949> cuales son los requisitos minimos para instalar la version 20.04 de kubuntu?
<Oderus> update: burned it using brasero and it worked. weird.. i hate gnome apps and all the bloat that comes with it. still seeking a solution
<Oderus> user|75949 : Very low.
<Oderus> if anyone has a solution, email bloodlegion@hotmail.com if I am not here. i must reboot.
<runnic_> Hello. How can I install (deb) package of Chromium on Kubuntu?
<genii> Chromium is now snap-only
<theteju> runnic : sudo dpkg -i will take care of it
<theteju> if you run into dependency problem, sudo apt fixinstall should help
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> My boot time has become extremely slow. I had 1.13 minute, now I am booting this computer in 2+ minutes. I think that snaps apps are slowing down my boot time
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> There are "loops" that the system tries to mount and takes time
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is there a solution?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I can paste the output of systemd-analyze
<valorie> my solution was to remove all traces of snaps
<valorie> sorry to say
<valorie> @Franzpow is this a fresh install of 20.04?
<cojack> fe chrome on snap suck af
<cojack> I really dont understand who get an idea to put chromium to snap, like, why?
<cojack> and it force me to use google chrome that I hate from the botom of my heart
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It is 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I can remove snap but I need some applications that, at this point, I think are only available as snap
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I could force snap to not mount everytime at boot right?
<uncleanblessing> Trying to update K/19.10 to 20.04 via release updater. put command in krunner and password verify comes up and...nothing. Not very skilled on CL.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I mean, why the system mounts every snap application that I have.. i don't mind if they're slower to run if I have to mount it every time
<valorie> uncleanblessing: sudo do-release-upgrade
<valorie> and if that doesn't find a new release yet, add -d
<valorie>  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> @Franzpow perhaps they are available as flatpaks?
<uncleanblessing> thank you valorie looks like it actually working... :)
<valorie> in Discover you only have to enable flatpak to see
<valorie> uncleanblessing: \o/
<valorie> I don't know about forcing not to mount
<valorie> you might ask in #ubuntu - we (kubuntu) don't make or provide snaps
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What's the difference?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Between snaps and flatpaks
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is it possible to have a situation where my boot time will become 10+ minutes because I have thousand of snaps? Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have this really slow pc with an HDD so not fast at loading times
<valorie> I dunno
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I was impressed as how much boot timeincreased just installing apps
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That sucks
<valorie> I just observed that the loops were increasing and decided that snap surgery was needed
<valorie> sorry, night time here and I'm yawning
<valorie> best of luck
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Goodnight!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am gonna paste the output of.Systemd-analyze
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hope someone can help me
<franzo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<franzo> Here we go
<franzo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XqBXJp5tbN/
<franzo> the boot time dropped to 1.30 minutes but that's still higher than before
<franzo> I don't know why it dropped
<george_> Why won't my media keys work?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hello lordievader
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> lordievader: can you help me understand why my boot time is so high on kubuntu 19.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XqBXJp5tbN/
<lordievader> Are you using virtualbox? Franzpow?
<lordievader> Look through those services and disable what you are not using.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am using it but I don't use it since a long time
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I blame loops created from snaps applications
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I removed some of them but other can't because I need them
<oerheks> with first boot, i think all snaps get updated?
<oerheks> try boot again, to see difference?
<lordievader> I have no experience with snaps. I try to stay clear of them.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I will. Did you see other services that I might not need? I don't know all the names of the services that I see in systemd-analyze blame
<lordievader> I don't know what you use and do not use.
<lordievader> Are you using a hard drive?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have dual boot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> On one HDD
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a kontact alternative for kde?
<viktor_> Hi all, I'm having constant problems with my desktop. Wallpapers are regularly disappearing. On startup or when switching Activities. On startup there's sometimes also no
<viktor_> Panel. Any ideas what the problem is?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Tagriel> looks like a lot of idle-AFKers...
<user|43545> anyone know a solution for the F-Lock issue with microsoft wireless comfort keyboard.
<user|43545> The problem i have is ctl alt f1 not working
<Tagriel> sorry, i gave up on microsoft a while back
<BluesKaj> if that user expected to get to a TTY/VT with ctl+alt+f1 then he's a few yrs behind on most linux OSs ...that no longer opens anything unless assigned manually afaik
<mind_sage> Hi, can anyone recommend a good, full-fledged foss alternative to Dreamweaver? Thanks!
<BluesKaj> mind_sage, https://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-dreamweaver/?platform=linux
<oerheks> there is no real alternative for dreamweaver
<lordievader> Franzpow, in that case those times are quite allright for an HDD. If you really want faster boot times invest in an SSD. Though the easier option is to suspend rather than turn off.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> That's true but I would not buy an ssd for this old machine. Maybe when I'll buy a new cpu and motherboard
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Btw I had better times when I started to use i3wm that gave me an advantage of 45 seconds on plasma DE. Right now I am again stuck at  slow bootup times
<ZeZu> I changed a kwin rule to remember my window positions,  but didn't select any of the menu options ,  and now my main(start) menu is opening ... wherever,  there seems to be no pattern other than it picks somewhere each reboot and it's generally on another monitor and not even at an edge,  nor always fully onscreen
<ZeZu> Does anyone know what causes this / how to fix ?
<ZeZu> Let me revise that, it doesn't even always stay on the same monitor.  Nor is it just on a monitor my focus is on and i'm using the menu key
<Thinkcat> Hello. Trying to install Kubuntu 20.04 into ESXi using my local VMW Workstation as a client. I can't set the display resolution to anything above 800x600. It changes, but then it immediately changes back. Meanwhile the desktop keeps thinking that the change got applied.
<Thinkcat> Then I rotated the display by 90 degrees. I got a strange combination where the actual orientation of the screen remained as it was. The GUI elements were visually rotated 90 degrees. But not functionally. I could hover on them and click on them only where they were before the rotation.
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> Hi there, I can't figure this one out. Dolphin says my home folder (partition) is full. But parted says there is 1 TB free.
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> (Photo, 765x552) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UzMpZrci/file_28930.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> What's the RAM consumption when installed on system with 4GB RAM
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen> If I start a putty session remotely from Windows, if I interrupt and close putty, will the linux side still continue the process?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, Hello
<marcelo> hello
<Xavi92> An application is requiring libaudio.so.2, but can't find it on Kubuntu 20.04 LTS. Is there any package I should install?
<genii> Xavi92: Just make sure libaudio-dev is installed, then make a symlink called libaudio.so.2 in the directory /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/   which points to the existing file there called just libaudio.so
<genii> ( this is assuming the most common scenario of a 64bit x86 install )
<Xavi92> genii: thanks for the tip. Installing libaudio-dev solved
<Xavi92> solved it*
<genii> Ah, good
<Xavi92> genii: the application still requires libpng12.so.0 though. Isn't that an older version?
<Xavi92> AFAIK `apt list libpng*`shows libpng16-16
<genii> !info libpng
<ubottu> Package libpng does not exist in focal
<genii> Hm
<Xavi92> genii: so I guess it needs to be built from source, right?
<genii> !info libpng-dev
<ubottu> libpng-dev (source: libpng1.6): PNG library - development (version 1.6). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.37-2 (focal), package size 171 kB, installed size 701 kB
<genii> What application is requiring this?
<Xavi92> genii: these applications https://github.com/pulkin/csdtk42-linux/tree/master/cooltools
<Xavi92> I'm trying to flash a hello world application on an A9 development board (a GPRS/GSM-capable microcontroller)
<genii> Full source code doesn't seem to be included
<genii> (  because then you could just modify configure or Makefile properly)
<Xavi92> genii: the A9 is manufactured by Ai-Thinker, which looks like they don't release the source code for anything
<Xavi92> Actually, the compiler itself is gcc with some tweakes they made on their own. Is it even legal to distribute a modification of gcc without the source code, considering how GPL works?
<genii> Yeah, sounds like they're in violation
<genii> Sorry for lag, but my workplace is busy right now. I'm probably not going to be of much further help today
<Xavi92> genii: np. Thanks for your help
<Metamorphosis> Hello, I want to install GNU PSPP (SPSS clone) on 20.04 (I had it on 18.04), but it's nowhere to be found in Discover or repositories.
<Xavi92> genii: compiled libpng12 from source and worked. Thanks! :)
<genii> !info pspp focal
<ubottu> Package pspp does not exist in focal
<genii> Interesting. and yet https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+package/pspp exists
<oerheks> genii, proposed
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/amd64/pspp/1.2.0-2ubuntu2
<viewer|80> hi
<viewer|80> since i installed kubuntu 20.04, i have this error mesagge
<viewer|80> systemd-resolved[784]: Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature level UDP
<viewer|80> When i tried to access to my FREEBOX HDD with Dolphin
<TsynkVoin> I cannot upgrade to Kubuntu 20.04 LTS, says that there's no new version.
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> i would wait
<TsynkVoin> I'm using 19.10 though.
<oerheks> even that short upgradepath is not ready yet..
<TsynkVoin> But, thanks.
<viewer|80> you can do a nwe install of kubuntu 20.04
<viewer|80> but you have to save your data
<TheMetamorphosis> genii thanks
<TheMetamorphosis> oerheks thank you for searching
<user|72628> can I upgrade from kubuntu 19 to 20? I yes, is there a manual with instructions?
<user|72628> can I upgrade from kubuntu 19 to 20? If yes, is there a manual with instructions?
<IrcsomeBot1> Mert Kilan was added by: Mert Kilan
<IrcsomeBot1> <Mert Kilan> Hello folks, I've removed the pulseaudio and reinstalled it. However, I can't see the sound icon in the system tray. Should I install any other package?
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: just installed 'nvidia-driver-440' and thankfully the system could boot after reboot
<Xavi92> DarinMiller: still not really sure whether it's actually being used. How can I check that?
<judahb> Hello there!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Xavi92 are you still online?
<Velocity> Hey!
<Velocity> Anyone here?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Xavi92: if you go in driver manager and go on additional drivers you can find if you're using the 440 driver
<Velocity> I need help with registering a nickname on the server
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Which serverM
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> ?
<Velocity> When it started, it said my nickname wasn't valid on the servers
<Velocity> " [17:29] [Notice] -NickServ- Velocity is not a registered nickname. "
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Mmm maybe it's registered with Nickserv? I don't think you need to register
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> If you are not gonna go on a channel that needs your rrgistration like #ubuntu
<Velocity> Aha! I found what I need
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Someone registered with your nickname already
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> If you want just change it
<Velocity> ok
<velocitydev> Here is my new registered nickname!
<velocitydev> I managed to get KDE Plasma, Gnome3, and Cinnamon to be installed on my system
<Xavi92> Franzpow: the driver manager is not appearing on 20.04 LTS for some reason. It used to on 18.04 though
<Xavi92> Anyway, bed time. See ya!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> strange! On my 20.04 LTS is working
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> but it launches software sources
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> where the "Additional drivers" voice appears
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @Xavi92, Run nvidia-settings  (Under Setting menu)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Right invidia-settings
#kubuntu 2020-05-06
<IrcsomeBot1> Kønräd was added by: Kønräd
<Logic44> Hello, What would most of y'all use for hosting an IRC Server?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @Logic44, Ubuntu Server or CentOS, if I haven't done that before, and some propreitary/pseudo-propreitary support is always better imho
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Though I tried running Fedora Server on Raspberrypi and it was fine
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> Logic44: Don't think there are many in this channel hosting an IRC server. I do know some IRCnet operators though.
<karel_> Hi, how can I debug errors in mounting? I have a disk that im mounting rw unless errors occur (in which case it'll be mounted ro). Now on startup the disk is always ro. How can I debug this?
<lordievader> karel_: `dmesg` will probably tell you
<karel_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nc75vRfbnm/
<karel_> These are the lines right?
<karel_> (thats the file system causing me trouble)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Konsole in 20.04 does not have multi coloured font for different sections like in 19.10. How can I enable it? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @Anarchotaoist, Nothing has changed between 19.10 and 20.04. Konsole defaults to the Breeze colour scheme in both.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> hmmm.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> (Photo, 704x466) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/PINk8mln/file_28991.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> I have only one colour! 😕
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @RikMills, Yes -that was what I was expecting.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Check your konsole profile?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Perhaps I should re-install.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @RikMills, I have. Changin profiles or themes does not give coloured font.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> have you made changes in .bashrc and or .profile?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> No.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Odd then
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Um..stupid question maybe, but If I re-install Konsole via Muon will the command still run if there is no terminal?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Yes, it is not using konsole
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, cool! I thought as much but
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> That did not work.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> It is the same for a different user?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @RikMills, 🤷🏻‍♂️ I am the only user.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I mean, if you create a new user as a test and log in to plasma with that.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> if it is fine with that new user, you will know it is your current user config at fault somewhere
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Right, ok. I will look into creating a new user. I have not done so before.
<lordievader> karel_: I was more thinking along the lines of `dmesg|grep -i mount`
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @RikMills, Ok, there was coloured font. So it is my current user config then! ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Presumably.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Can that be edited? Where do I find the user config - .bashrc and or .profile?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I can't remember. I know there is some stuff to do with colours in those files, but as I never mess with that I am not overly familiar what exactly.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, well thanks Rik!
<lordievader> Anarchotaoist could you show us how it looks on your side?
<lordievader> Everything grey?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @RikMills, Hey Rik. I removed that new user but now on shutting down and restarting I have no login screen! 😦
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> How can I login??
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, what you have instead of login screen?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> The Kubuntu logo then blackness. Well, I learnt about tty and startx. I am back into the desktop - but how do I stop this happening again?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @diogenes_, The Kubuntu logo then blackness. Well, I learnt about tty and startx. I am back into the desktop - but how do I stop this happening again?
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, go to users management tool (afaik there is one in plasma) and see if the autologin is enabled (sorry i'm speaking in theory because i use a different DE at the moment).
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> I have gone to System Settings - Login Screen - Advanced. Automatically login as user is ticked with my user name and with session Plasma. I clicked apply.
<diogenes_> so it should be ok now i guess?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, System Settings - User Manager - my user name - login automatically ticked. It may not have been ticked before!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Ok - should I attempt a restart? gulp!!
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, I the reboot brought me back to the desktop - but skipped the login altogether. Perhaps I need to turn off automatic login on the SSDM?
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, it depends what you want and how you like.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Well, I want a login screen with the password option. ??
<diogenes_> then turn off automatic login.
<diogenes_> and make sure you have an actual user and not a guest.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @diogenes_, Under User Manager?
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, i suspect yes.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @diogenes_, Actual user = Enable Admin privileges for this user -??
<diogenes_> nope, could you make a screenshot of the user settings?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 1280x945) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/PJbrVeFY/file_28992.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 1280x945) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VXbeABeB/file_28994.jpg
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, you've got to untick 'Log in automatically' and hit apply.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, login screen and login as user are back! 🙏🏻
<diogenes_> noice!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> All that because I was trying to get coloured font in Konsole! 😊
<diogenes_> ah bad boy, don't play with the matches :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> I did not think I was flying to close to the sun! Look at the terminal though - it is hard to demarcate and read without coloured font!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 770x647) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/D6kkXZjo/file_28995.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Anyway, goodnight! Thanks diogenes (and Rik)!
<diogenes_> echo "PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[1;33m\]\u\[\033[01;30m\]@\[\033[01;32m\]\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '" >> ~/.bashrc
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, run the above command and see the colors in the terminal.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> 🙂 ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 770x647) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/MBzTPFYS/file_28996.jpg
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, run: kate ~/.bashrc
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> ok, this is in the file
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> PS1='\[\033[1;33m\]\u\[\033[01;30m\]@\[\033[01;32m\]\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]$ ' … PS1='\[\033[1;33m\]\u\[\033[01;30m\]@\[\033[01;32m\]\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]$ '
<diogenes_> ok remove those lines.
<diogenes_> and add this one:
<diogenes_> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[1;33m\]\u\[\033[01;30m\]@\[\033[01;32m\]\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$'
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> ok!
<diogenes_> make sure you copy it exactly.
<diogenes_> now save, close, close all the terminals and open a terminal again.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 770x647) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UukL0jj0/file_28997.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> 👌
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Thank you!
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> 😍
<diogenes_> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Thanks again! Good night!
<diogenes_> good night.
<CoDeAmRo> hi i am 39 computer programmer and software engineer i am half egyptian and emirates i am not here for playing or scamming i am looking for good woman to love and married
<diogenes_> CoDeAmRo, it depends on your monthly salary :)
<CoDeAmRo> my life is good
<BluesKaj> CoDeAmRo, not many women frequent this chatroon looking for a man :-)
<BluesKaj> this is Kubuntu support only
<Metamorphosis> CoDeAmRo try ##chat
<dyle71> #!/bin/hi *
<dyle71> I just installed 20.04 and I seem to have lost the Gnome Toolkit Settings in the System Settings menu.
<dyle71> Apparently they have been already missing back in 19.10.
<dyle71> What should I do to configure GTK apps then?
<RikMills> dyle71: in applications style, there is a button at the bottom for gtk options
<RikMills> https://i.imgur.com/LyzlCBE.png
<dyle71> RikMills: ah, thx!
<dyle71> that escaped me somehow...
<artur> szcze |
<IrcsomeBot1> <Supun Wijesinghe> (Photo, 1276x956) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aEDRPz9h/file_29014.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Supun Wijesinghe> (Photo, 1276x956) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cs4o90zE/file_29015.jpg
<il> hi how to use tor network with router ip and my router network?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Supun Wijesinghe> Memory information says my total memory is 906 mb...   but I have 4 gb ram...  is there any problem..
<IrcsomeBot1> <Supun Wijesinghe> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/XgHY7Fde/file_29016.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Supun Wijesinghe> Is my laptop using only 900mb out of 4gb or is there any other issue
<IrcsomeBot1> <Supun Wijesinghe> Can anyone help me on this
<IrcsomeBot1> Antoniovet was added by: Antoniovet
<designbybeck> Had Ubuntu 20.04, but installed kubuntu-desktop. So far the tweaking has gone well. Super/Meta key was working for my launcher, but somehow I mess that up. Is there and easy fix to get it back
<emma> Any opinion here on a nice application to run on Kubuntu that would like you draw/write on top of images?
<emma> I know of krita but that might be overkill if there's something simpler than that but nice.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> reassign the application menu launch icon (Configure Application Menu) keyboard short to alt-f1 and that usually resets the meta key association.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Mert Kilan> Hey guys, have you ever had an issue on Skype?  Although I can be using Camera, audio and mic, I can't access them on Skype.
<IrcsomeBot1> rypmav was added by: rypmav
<Logic44> Hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <rypmav> Hello guys
<diogenes_> Mert Kilan, i've heard about that issue, the temporary workaround is to use google chrome with skype extension.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Mert Kilan> Thanks diogenes!
<Crell> Hello, peoples. I just upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04.  So far most things seem fine.  One gotcha though is the Alt-F2 command to open a run command window at the top of the screen seems to be disabled.  I... don't even remember what it's called so I don't know what to search for.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> krunner?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Eickmeyer> (also invoked via alt-space)
<emma> if you are using an old version of kubuntu does that mean apt install won't work any more?
<IrcsomeBot1> <popeydc> how old?
#kubuntu 2020-05-07
<Crell> Hm.  I can start krunner from the command line, and it works once, but then not again?
<Crell> That's... weird.
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> crell have you uninstalled it and tried again?
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> purge files
<Crell> I have not.  Which package is krunner in?
<genii> plasma-workspace
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> crell: 'sudo apt purge krunner' then reinstall it
<genii> krunner is not it's own package. It is a component of the package previously mentioned, plasma-workspace
<genii> !info krunnner
<ubottu> Package krunnner does not exist in focal
<genii> eg^
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> apt search krunner
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> has plenty of info
<genii> ..also, easier instead of purging them reinstalling, is : sudo apt-get install --reinstall <whatever>
<Crell> Hm.  That seems a bad thing to uninstall. :-)  I'll try the reinstall command.
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> purging will get rid of all files and configs, not the same
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> two different things
<Crell> After doing a reinstall, do I need to restart KDE?
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> shouldn't need to
<Crell> Are you bridged in from Slack or something? :-)
<genii> @sigAIO install -reinstall overwites whatever filles it currently has with factory install config files
<Crell> Still no Alt-F2 response.  Running `krunner` on the command line brings up the dialog once, but once only.
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> If I run into problems and I need to reinstall a package that I have no need to save config files I purge packages.
<emma> does kubuntu have a bootable usb drive creator?
<IrcsomeBot1> <da_ni_el> yes, in kubuntu 20.04: usb-creator-kde
<IrcsomeBot1> LtVerdier was added by: LtVerdier
<IrcsomeBot1> <LtVerdier> Hi everybody, … I've got the Kubuntu 20.04 LTS and despite "the Screen lock after 15 min" choice, after serveral hours of inactivity a simple mouse move wake the screen without passwd. Did I forget to do something ?
<IrcsomeBot1> josebenaque was added by: josebenaque
<valorie> @LtVerdier - that makes me suspect that you have a permissions problem in your home
<valorie> probably in your ~/.config
<valorie> probably chowning your home will fix that
<valorie> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<IrcsomeBot1> Mpramono was added by: Mpramono
<IrcsomeBot1> <LtVerdier> Thakns for this answer. The '/home/~' belong to me, I did a chown -R from "~/.config" to test your solution and wait for the screen lock
<iotaka> hello, on a laptop I'm testing firefox -> hamburger menu -> customize ... -> disabled Title Bar
<iotaka> in this way I recovered some precious pixels
<iotaka> the only thing is that the title of the tabs are dark gray on slightly lighter gray
<iotaka> it happens also to you?
<lordievader> Good mornin
<lordievader>  * Good morning
<dv_> hi. kubuntu 20.04 running here. works well overall, except that the systray icons are blank. so, the systray is there, the icons are there (i can see the context menus when I right-click there), but the are where I nornmally would see the icons are empty.
<dv_> I can't find a bug report about this. if I remove the systray and reinsert it into the panel again, the icons do show up.
<dv_> icons from KDE specific subsystems like kde connect or the clipboard do appear, however.
<IrcsomeBot1> <LtVerdier> @valorie, No relation with the ownership. I was the owner of the entire /home/~. Do you have another explanation ? It's a safety problem for me...
<IrcsomeBot1> Federico Pacini was added by: Federico Pacini
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * masonbee-M uploaded an image: Screenshot_20200507_185636.png (23KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/r0/download/kde.org/pejaIUfRcGCnQCexQCxfCMrq >
<masonbee-M> BluesKaj: Top of the Riot screen (using the web client) there is a lot of stuff about Kubuntu 18.10 being released today.
<BluesKaj> masonbee-M, 18.10 is EOL
<BluesKaj> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<masonbee-M> BluesKaj: At the top of this forums page, it says it is being released today 😇
<masonbee-M> BluesKaj: Who do I contact to get them to update is?
<BluesKaj> well, it's obviously out of date no matter what that url states
<masonbee-M> Yes, but it should probably be changed is what i am getting at. I figured you either are, or would know who is, the admin.
<BluesKaj> no idea who the admin would be, but you can report that in #kubuntu-devel chat if you wish
<masonbee-M> OK, thank you.
<BluesKaj> np
<RikMills> there are no admins for matrix
* RikMills changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: https://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 20.04.0: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-20-04-lts-has-been-released/ | https://forum.kde.org, https://www.kubuntuforums.net
<housecat> https://github.com/matrix-org/matrix-appservice-irc/issues/703
<housecat> it's just the matrix bridge failing again
<RikMills> I assumed so
<jukebohi> Slight discrepancy in 18.04
<jukebohi> htop is saying all cores are free and System Monitor is saying 60-80% of CPU in use
<jukebohi> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' has been running an hour
<jukebohi> I have no idea what is sucking up the CPU, because I cannot see any process in the Process Table that would be using it, nor can I see any load in htop
<IrcsomeBot1> wranglar was added by: wranglar
<IrcsomeBot1> A_bdoh was added by: A_bdoh
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> have you tried restarting your session?
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UkHJgHIh/file_29109.jpg hi my computer isn't booting, it reaches this point and then nothing what should I do?
<tomreyn> salvaconnome: which kubuntu version is this? can you speculate on the cause of the malfunction - did it work previously, what changed?
<tomreyn> salvaconnome: basic hardware details would also help.
<tomreyn> and try switching to a tty, see whether oyu got a text login prompt there.
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> I'm on Kubuntu 19.10
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> I had another problem first, I can't turn off the power. It was stuck at reboot: power down
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> I tried doing an update to the system and then rebooted
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/MKJuv7zQ/file_29110.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/15f00Nh1/file_29111.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> will try in a moment
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> tty works
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> I'm on tty right now
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/IdYY687W/file_29112.jpg
<tomreyn> doh, your /boot is a 53 GB file system
<tomreyn> that's unusually large
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> lulz
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> is that a problem or just an unusual thing?
<tomreyn> the kernel image listed on the top of your grub menu shot, which will be booted by default, looks like a kernel-ppa image.
<tomreyn> /boot being huge is probably just unusual, i assume it's not a problem
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> should I remove this kernel and go back to the old one?
<tomreyn> maybe later, for now now just reboot to one of the 5.3.0 ones
<tomreyn> see whether this makes booting work again
<tomreyn> which graphics hardware and driver do you have there?
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> Nvidia. don't remember exactly, is an old PC, I'll tell you in a moment when I reboot on 5.3
<tomreyn> no more questions, your honor.
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> 😆
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> hahaha
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> okay 5.3 is working
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/m7Kd7R08/file_29113.jpg
<tomreyn> so you were using old nvidia hardware with maybe their proprietary driver (probably a very old one, too, then) with an unsupported test kernel, and that didn't let the nvidia driver start up properly. i'm not terribly surprised.
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> 😅 sorry
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> GeForce 8600 GT
<tomreyn> no worries. ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> G84
<tomreyn> released in april 2007
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> any other info you need? what should I do now? delete new kernel and stay with old one?
<tomreyn> yes, keep using supported kernel images and you'll probably be more or less fine
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> okay
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-unsigned-5.6.0-050600-generic
<tomreyn> with this old a graphics card you'll probably also have a very old CPU, though
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> is this the best way?
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> yes
<tomreyn> i'd always prefer apt
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> Core 2 Quad Q9400 @ 2.66GHz
<tomreyn> apt purge linux-image-unsigned-5.6.0-050600-generic
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> thanks will do that then
<tomreyn> chances are this cpu got no or not all the meltdown / spectre security patches
<tomreyn> it'll also eat much power compare dto todays' systems with similar compute power.
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> yikes
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> so I'll should throw it trough the window and then pick the pieces and send it to the trash?
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> problem is I have no money to buy a new one atm
<tomreyn> well, if you have the coins to replace it.
<tomreyn> see ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> haha
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> it's not my computer actually but my mom's... I have a much faster and newer laptop...
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> anyways
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> I uninstalled the kernel and are rebooting now to see if it starts normally
<tomreyn> aha, so mom gets the trash! ;-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> It wasn't trash when she got it (10 years ago)
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> lmao
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> was a pretty decent computer at that time
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> time flies
<tomreyn> if you have a good book, yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> okay so now the computers turns on okay but it won't turn off
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> sometimes it says nothing sometimes it says this reboot: shut down message
<tomreyn> hmm, those are usually caused by buggy bioses, bioses not supporting linux well
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> sudo shutdown -h from tty worked fine
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> yeah the bios from this monstrosity of a computer is buggy a.f.
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> I'm doomed then
<tomreyn> you got the latest there was?
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> nothing showed up on the screen
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> it just went dark and then shut down
<tomreyn> also there is possibly a workaround at http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> comparing this dedicated graphics card https://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=GeForce+8600+GT&id=64 to 2016's (CPU) integrated graphics card: https://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Intel+Iris+Pro+580&id=3481
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> lol I assume higher numbers are better
#kubuntu 2020-05-08
<tomreyn> cpu's (the new one eats less power) https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/Intel-Core2-Quad-Q9400-vs-AMD-Ryzen-9-PRO-3900/1045vs3563
<tomreyn> yes, higher is better :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> I was already thinking in buying a new system 'cause I can't manage to make this motherboard boot from an SSD so I think it's time to retire this system ASAP
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> will try the fix you linked me though since my mom needs to use and then shut down it's PC at the moment xD
<tomreyn> :) understandable. what this does is, roughly spoken, try to convince the bios to treat your kubuntu like it would treat a windows system, rather than treating it as "undefined"
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> anyways is amazing how well this computer behaves in everyday tasks as checking mail, watching youtube, surfing the web, social media, writing documents etc
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> linux rules
<tomreyn> if it still works well enough, that's nice.
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> i can even watch netflix or make photomanipulation and edit pdfs and use my printer/scanner so yeah it works great, that's probably why we havent changed it yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> but sometimes it gets this kind of problems and the boot time load is very slow but when it has started it runs just fine
<tomreyn> salvaconnome: this may be due to a decomposing hdd, which would be no surpise after such long time. use !smart
<tomreyn> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> the fact that this computer is full of documents and big size pictures and 4! HDDs for sure helps to make things worse
<tomreyn> uh, i hope it's mirror raid then
<tomreyn> but even then, at this age, you may have had data loss already
<tomreyn> (just not noticed it, yet)
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> (Photo, 1677x959) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/3mj3QvWR/file_29116.jpg
<tomreyn> the statistics may be of relevance
<tomreyn> or attributes? not sure, i'm not familiar with this gui
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> nope no raid. just a bunch of different old disks recovered from old computers
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> I'm asking for troubles in this system I know
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> well the computer shuts down okay now so thanks for that
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> I'll keep an eye and read more about smartmontools tomorrow, right now is very late and am gonna go sleep. thanks a lot for your great help
<tomreyn> you're welcome! :)
<tomreyn> and for the future: you'll likely get much faster replies when you highlight the user user whenever yu say something
<tomreyn> e.g. you'd start every line you type with "tomreyn: " (when talking to me).
<tomreyn> salvaconnome: like this
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> tomreyn: okay gracias
<tomreyn> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> (Photo, 800x600) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/S0OYIIed/file_29117.jpg tomreyn: actual picture of the computer you helped fix lol (normally is closed)
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> a call from the past ;)
<tomreyn> well it's sata already ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <salvaconnome> I said past not prehistory :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <darltrash> @salvaconnome, lmao
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> (Photo, 1691x1164) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ihwHmdub/file_29120.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> When is this getting Resolved For Kontact?
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> This is for Google Gmail
<IrcsomeBot1> <abhishekbatra> @zparihar, https://www.dvratil.cz/2019/08/kontact-google-integration-issue/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> What's better, Running qt apps on Gnome, or running gtk apps on Plasma?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Especially if you need almost equal number of apps from either side
<viktor> Hi, i'm running Kubuntu 18.04. Since i connected an ext moni to my laptop my wallpapers & Panel are disappearing al the time on boot.
<viktor>                 Wallpapers also sometimes when switching activities. Anyone got any advice?
<viktor_> did someone send me a msg? i got a notification. but my irc is in an activity i can't open...
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <abhishekbatra> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> helektron was added by: helektron
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> I'm using kubuntu 20.04 and the startup is slow. Is anyone having this issue?
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> ❯ systemd-analyze … Startup finished in 7.402s (firmware) + 5.808s (loader) + 9.312s (kernel) + 8.197s (userspace) = 30.721s  … graphical.target reached after 8.184s in userspace
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> ❯ systemd-analyze blame … 6.678s NetworkManager-wait-online.service                                                        … 4.293s fwupd.service                                                                             … 1.671s apt-daily-upgrade.service                                                                 … 1.016s systemd-logind.service                                                                    …  
<IrcsomeBot1> man-db.service                                                                            …  623ms dev-mapper-vgkubuntu\x2droot.device                                                       …  498ms snapd.service                                                                             …  432ms blueman-mechanism.service                                                                 …  398ms upower.service
<IrcsomeBot1>                                       …  392ms systemd-journald.service                                                                  …  319ms dev-loop1.device                                                                          …  311ms dev-loop2.device                                                                          …  305ms systemd-timesyncd.service                                                                 …  
<IrcsomeBot1> systemd-resolved.service                                                                  …  299ms networkd-dispatcher.service                                                               …  284ms dev-loop3.device                                                                          …  278ms snap-postman-107.mount                                                                    …  273ms snap-snapd-7264.mount
<IrcsomeBot1>                                       …  265ms php7.3-fpm.service                                                                        …  245ms accounts-daemon.service                                                                   …  238ms udisks2.service                                                                           …  235ms snap-gnome\x2dterminator-1.mount                                                          …  
<IrcsomeBot1> phpsessionclean.service                                                                   …  226ms dev-loop0.device                                                                          …  225ms dev-loop5.device                                                                          …  225ms dev-loop4.device                                                                          …  221ms dev-loop8.device
<IrcsomeBot1>                                       …  214ms logrotate.service                                                                         …  205ms dev-loop6.device                                                                          …  185ms snap-core-9066.mount                                                                      …  177ms snap-riot\x2dweb-76.mount                                                                 …  
<yay238> hi guys im trying to game on machine its a lenovo laptop with intel i5 8250U and the fps is bad on a lite game that that have linux supprot
<yay238> im on kubuntu 19.10
<yay238> can i improve the fps with driver or somthing?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rs4nti> Guys may you help me? I think Windows has owned my HD and now I can only copy files from it. How I can fix this problem?
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> Good morning, I'm using kubuntu 20.04 and having some slow boot issues
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> ❯ systemd-analyze       … Startup finished in 8.720s (firmware) + 5.809s (loader) + 8.700s (kernel) + 2.292s (userspace) = 25.523s  … graphical.target reached after 2.283s in userspace
<lordievader> helektron: have patience, this is IRC. For a direct medium sometimes surprisingly slow.
<lordievader> Also, could you paste the output of `systemd-analyze blame` via a paste service, this is completely unreadable.
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> yay238: What is the output of `sudo lspci -k`?
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> Ok changing splash screen to none (instead of breze) helped a lot as well
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> The output https://pastebin.com/gEZivteq
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> https://pastebin.com/zNP9BfZ5
<lordievader> helektron: most of the time seems to be taken up by the firmware and the kernel. That is very hard to optimize (without recompiling the kernel).
<lordievader> That said, you can always disable services you do not use to shave off some time.
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> ok thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> and what about loader + userspace ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> can it be optimized?
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> about services I killed the Network boot
<lordievader> IIRC userspace is the time spent on starting services.
<lordievader> Not  really sure what loader meant.
<IrcsomeBot1> <helektron> ok thanks
<user|40880> [
<user|40880> ko
<user|40880> j
<user|40880> j
<user|40880> j
<user|40880> j
<user|40880> j
<user|40880> j
<user|40880> j
<rs2009> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel, dax.
<rs2009> What are they doing? They are typing letters like that
<rs2009> for no reason
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> What's that command used for? I mean the !ops command
<lordievader> Franzpow: highlights people with op powers
<jukebohi> Chrome started asking for kdewallet password 1 day after installing Kubuntu 20.04 clean. Are there any plans to fix it so it would not start breaking like this?
<jukebohi> I basically reinstalled the OS, because 18.04 also broke so that it started asking for a password which was never set, so this is a bummer
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jukebohi> If anyone has any idea why Chrome is asking for password (which was never set) for "kdewallet" it would be much appreciated. The wallet should be open, because the WiFi is connected, yet I get a password dialog. Any help?
<BluesKaj> jukebohi, do you have chrome set as default browser in system settings>personalization>applicationd>default applications ?
<sahil> I just did a fresh install, and my internet is working too much slow.Restarted the system, still it is slow. Any fix?
<jukebohi> And because the system asked for a kdewallet password that was never set, Google Chrome synccing is on "pause"
<jukebohi> I don't get it, the default wallet opens automatically, coz the wifi gets connected, but then I get this bizarre question: give the non-existent password.
<sahil> I just did a fresh install, and my internet is working too much slow.Restarted the system, still it is slow. Any fix?
<jukebohi> I've lost count how manyeth version this is where the kdewallet starts asking for a non-set password. I was careful to get clean and this should be clean, but the kdewallet bugs keep on happening
<jukebohi> sahil: have you tried is it the connection. Like with https://www.speedtest.net/
<jukebohi> sahil: do you use wifi or ethernet?
<sahil> wifi
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: No, it is not default and I don't want it to be
<sahil> i tested it on debian just moments ago. It was working fine. IDK why it is not working here.
<jukebohi> could there one day be a Kubuntu, where it doesn't start asking for an unset kdewallet password?
<BluesKaj> if it's not default, why do you use it?
<jukebohi> I use kdewallet to store things like wifi passwords
<jukebohi> If it wants a password it should ask the user to set one, before it throws the user into that pit of unset password
<jukebohi> Can I use something else than kdewallet? Coz I'm tired of this happening always
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: I use different browsers for different things
<jukebohi> Do I need to reinstall the system and explicitly set a password (which I ultimately as a user don't want to do) because otherwise I'm just waiting to be locked out
<jukebohi> How does the auto-opening stop working? Why does it ask for a password that was never set? These questions year after year
<jukebohi> Is my HW rotten? I did not take other settings than .mozilla .config/konversationrc and .ssh from old system so afaik the install should be clean
<jukebohi> So I guess I need to file a bug report on this
<jukebohi> This be prlly the place https://bugs.kde.org/
<BluesKaj> jukebohi, there are several answers on the internet to your question, but since I don't use kwallet at all I'll let you do the searching
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: ok. so what can I use to achieve the functionality of kdewallet, but not use kdewallet?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: how do you store wifi passwords?
<BluesKaj> I use a textfile when I need it
<jukebohi> what's textfile?
<jukebohi> this is what comes outta-the-box, but the outta-the-box is just nasty accident waiting to happen, so I'm going to file a bug report coz this should not keep on happing to users
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> That's also happening to me since 19.10
<jukebohi> to me at least since 18.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> If you choose to make kdewallet manage your passwords, this is going to happen
<BluesKaj> there is a solution , i just forget what t was
<jukebohi> it is set by default to do that
<jukebohi> but it will just break and start asking for an unset password
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I asked on ask.ubuntu once but It did not solve my problem :(
<jukebohi> if the passwordless thing cannot be made to work IT SHOULD BE REMOVED
<BluesKaj> but tit didn't have anything to do with kwallet since I've never used it
<jukebohi> Franzpow: I
<jukebohi> I'm going to file a bug report
<BluesKaj> it'll be a dupe
<jukebohi> If this is not a case of rotten HW / rotten installation media and is happening to other unsuspecting users, it is not good for Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> it's chrome thing, nothing to do with HW
<jukebohi> It is not a chrome thing if the kdewallet starts to ask for a password that was never set
<jukebohi> KDE is broken
<BluesKaj> BS, it's chrome
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: I have not set password. The default wallet is called 'kdewallet' afaik. KDE wallet asks for password to open up. How is this a chrome thing?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: it happened to me on 19.10 when I started my session without having chrome installed
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> :/
<BluesKaj> do you have kwallet checked (active) with a blank pw in system settings ? if so then that could be a problem for more than chrome
<jukebohi> wifi is up, so passwordless default wallet must be up
<jukebohi> I check
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Kwallet has the same password than my session
<BluesKaj> wifi pw has nothing to do with kwallet
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1218427/auto-login-problem-on-kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> this was the problem I had
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> now I am using i3 on this pc and I have no more this problem. But on a new machine, on a fresh 20.04 installation, it just asks for my pw everytime I bootup the machine
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: the KDE Wallet control in System Settings has no info about any password / any field
<BluesKaj> jukebohi, is kde wallet enabled or not ?
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: In the default Kubuntu 20.04 wifi passwords are automatically stored in a preset passwordless KDE Wallet. Once the wallet breaks, you have no way to recover it
<jukebohi> yes it is enabled
<BluesKaj> BS
<BluesKaj> not true I don';t need kde wallet on my laptop , set the pw in wifi configuration,
<jukebohi> If the passwordless wallet thing cannot be made to reliably work (both Franzpow and have had the same issue) it should not be on by default
<BluesKaj> turn it off
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: Yes, yes, I get that you are not using default Kubuntu
<jukebohi> prlly coz the default Kubuntu does not work
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is very flexible, there's really no such nthing as default kubuntu
<jukebohi> bs
<jukebohi> If I install clean Kubuntu that is default Kubuntu
<jukebohi> and the passwordless KDE Wallet is enabled by default
<jukebohi> and there is no warning that "This will break and drive you insane asking for a password that was never set. Please untick box to disable passwordless wallet"
<BluesKaj> and who uses everything as default
<jukebohi> IT COMES OUT-OF-THE-BOX LIKE THIS
<BluesKaj> ok you're trolling now
<BluesKaj> ignore is ready
<jukebohi> If Kubuntu community wants to shoot itself in the leg, by all means, keep on shipping "features" that turn into bugs in a 1-2 days use on average
<BluesKaj> don't forget default browser is Firefox, not chrome
<jukebohi> My default broser is Firefox too
<BluesKaj> thew use that
<jukebohi> I want more than one browse
<jukebohi> am I supposed to not use Chrome, because KDE Wallet's passwordlessness breaks? That's real logical. KDE Wallet breaks, so stop using Chrome
 * BluesKaj shrugs ..
<BluesKaj> all this complaining takes up time that you could have used to find a solution to a minor problem on the 'net
<jukebohi> BluesKaj: Previously what I've seen on the Internet was "Oh KDE Wallet started asking for an unset password? Here's the instructions to delete and recreate default wallet
<jukebohi> I haven't seen "Oh KDE Wallet's passwordlessness breaks on people randomly, let's remove it or fix it."
<BluesKaj> this is over for me
<diogenes_> jukebohi, what's your main complaina nd what is your desired expectation?
<jukebohi> diogenes_: KDE Wallet's passwordlessness breaks without any user action. User is rendered unable to access default KDE wallet. Either the passwordlessness feature should be fixed, or removed if it cannot be made to work reliably
<diogenes_> jukebohi, as a workaround you can use chrome --passwords-store=basic, or install seahorse and use --password-store=gnome (not sure the function is indeed called --password-store= but you can check it with google-chrome --help).
<jukebohi> diogenes_: thanks for the workaround. I'm going to search for bug reports and write one if I don't find something sorting the issue out.
<diogenes_> jukebohi, you're welcome and good idea about the bug report.
<flejm> hi
<flejm> I have some problem with instalation driver to graphic tablet
<flejm> some error appears
<flejm> make: *** [Makefile:74: dkms_modules_install] error 10
<flejm> it appears after   sudo make dkms_install
<Guest11232> .
<nessub> hello
<nessub> toc toc toc
<nessub> :-)
<nessub> :-(
<nessub> hello
<Nomad_> I know this may be the wrong place, but if I click a link that should open a zoom window via xdg-open, how do i make it actually open it in kubuntu 20.04?  I get the popup in chrome that says "open it?" then nothing.  I have to manually copy and paste the id.
<Nomad_> Can't find a simple fix/writeup
<nessub> je cherche un groupe pour converser et decouvrir l'application
<nessub> konversation...discuter le boud'gras...quoi
<Guest22857> amd drivers, ok for now fow new install__
<valorie> the only workaround I found for Zoom btw is to just "open in browser" which is what I wanted anyway
<valorie> zoom-the-app just crashes
<valorie> it's a piece of junk anyway....
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> something is crashing plasma...can it be the firefox browser?
<Crell> Anyone know what the default font is for KWrite?  I apparently changed it at some point and now I can't get any font to match the line height propery. :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> there were some updates to kubuntu this morning and now firefox is crashing plasma...logging me out.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> Gdk-Message: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> crell, you can go to system settings > Fonts and change back to default
<Crell> That looks right.  Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> 👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> I am trying to reinstall firefox
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> that didn't help
<diogenes_> Bradlee Sargent, ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> @digoenes do you have any recommendations???
<diogenes_> Bradlee Sargent, what issue?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> firefox now is crashing plasma with Fatal io error 11 (resource temporarily unavailable) on server x :0
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> I guess I should check xsession errors
<diogenes_> Bradlee Sargent, since when it started to crash?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> well, I got a message for updates in discoverer, so I applied them, then it told me to reboot, so I did...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> then it started.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> I found errors in .xsessions...
<diogenes_> Bradlee Sargent, run: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak && firefox
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> no, that didn't help
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> I already had uninstalled and reinstalled the browser
<diogenes_> Bradlee Sargent, then maybe a downgrade.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> I would prefer to help the developers...does that make sense diognes_?
<diogenes_> sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> I tried to do ubuntu-bug firefox...but it crashed plasma again...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> is this a job for ubuntu testers???
<tomreyn> sounds like a job for soemone who can fix apport.
<valorie> @Bradlee Sargent possibly ask in #ubuntu?
<valorie> much larger channel
<valorie> we do include FF in our ISO because pretty much all the other flavors do, and we don't think Falkon is quite ready yet
<valorie> but it's a gtk app and we don't work on it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> @valorie I joined ubuntu...thanks
<valorie> best of luck!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> do I have to wait for an approval?
<valorie> approval for what?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> it isn't letting me send
<valorie> oh, I don't know if they have bridged that channel
<valorie> possibly not
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> huh??? bridged???
<valorie> I use IRC
<valorie> you're in Telegram
<valorie> I'm in IRC
<valorie> we have a bridge
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> is there an irc client for kubuntu?
<valorie> certainly!
<valorie> Konversation
<valorie> it's the best
<valorie> if you decide to use IRC, you might need to register:
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<valorie> very simple process
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> I think I am already registered...do I use /join #ubuntu?
<oerheks> <Bradlee Sargent> #ubuntu has no matrix entry.
<valorie> oerheks: he's on Telegram
<valorie> I think they don't bridge it at all
<valorie> but he was discussing setting up konversation
<valorie> and /j #ubuntu will work just fine
<valorie> or /join
<valorie> whatever
<oerheks> indeed, and save it in favorites / autojoin
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> my plasma keeps crashing...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> any way to get plasma to relogin without credentials after a crash?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> my screen is all black...???
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> maybe I should just reinstall kubuntu...unless you guys can help me to report this nonsense to ubuntu bug somehow, but I don't know how I can do that...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Bradlee Sargent> [18:24] [Notice] -ChanServ- [#kubuntu] Welcome to #kubuntu. This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService … [18:24] [470] bradlee #ubuntu #ubuntu-unregged Forwarding to another channel … [18:24] [Notice] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-unregged] You have been redirected to a notice-only channel because the channel you tried to join 1) has a 
<IrcsomeBot1> of join attempts right now, or 2) is limited to NickServ-identified users for anti-spam reasons. If trying to join again does not work, identify to NickServ. If you don't have a NickServ account, see /msg nickserv help register and /join #freenode with any questions.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> you said you had regstered @Bradlee Sargent ?
<valorie> you have to identify to nickserv before joining chans
<valorie> konvi will do that if you set it up to do it that way
<valorie> https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/extragear-network/konversation/serverlist.html
<bradlee> I am trying to join #ubuntu and having issues
<bradlee> I gave myself a password and registered and verified it
<bradlee> but I am not sure if the connect is working
<valorie> I see you here.....
<bradlee> okay
<bradlee> so what about this connect???
<valorie> this connect?
<valorie> unsure what you mean
<bradlee> I try typing /connect chat.freenode.net 6667 YourNick:YourPassword
<valorie> no no
<bradlee> but it says "permission denied..."
<valorie> not in IRC
<bradlee> yea
<valorie> that is for a browser
<valorie> using a webchat
<bradlee> I don't know how to use this password thingie...
<valorie> if you are using konversation
<bradlee> yea I am
<valorie> and have identified to nickserv
<valorie> then type, on a new line: /j #ubuntu
<valorie> or just click #ubuntu
<valorie> and it will add the chan
<bradlee> "you need to be identified with services..."
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<bradlee> "Cannot join channel(+r)...you need to be identified with services
<valorie> you did what the above link says?
<bradlee> yea, it sent me an email and I clicked verify
<valorie> sure
<valorie> but you have to tell konversation to identify
<valorie> https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/extragear-network/konversation/serverlist.html
<valorie> tells you how
<valorie> it's very simple -- you add it into the konvi setup
<valorie> file > server list right at the top left of your konv screen
<valorie> once set, Konv will always do it automatically
<IrcsomeBot1> omarelifaz was added by: omarelifaz
<krytarik> "-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- bradlee has NOT COMPLETED registration verification" - first though..
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> dang it lost him again
<valorie> welcome back bradlee
<bradlee> yea I restarted konversation...I typed my password into the default identity and added my nickname
<bradlee> so, I guess I need to type the /msg NickServ VERIFY again???
<valorie> perhaps
<valorie> it's been a long time since I first registered
<valorie> like almost 20 years
<bradlee> now it says I am verified
<krytarik> There you go.. \o/
<valorie> once registered as long as you use your account every six months or oftener, you'll regged for ever
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<valorie> now you should be able to /j #ubuntu
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> or just click #ubuntu
<bradlee> yup thanks
<valorie> :-)
<bradlee> so I should tell them what's happening...
<valorie> yes
<bradlee> I am on a different laptop now, because
<bradlee> the kdeshell keeps crashing
<valorie> that's fine
<valorie> oh dear
<valorie> plasmashell I guess you mean
<valorie> ubuntu-bug firefox from the crashy computer can be done in the terminal if you need to
<valorie> not a fun environment but it works
#kubuntu 2020-05-09
<drdrix> hello
<drdrix> lol
<drdrix> oops
<drdrix> hello
<drdrix> anyone there
<drdrix> checking status
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> yup
<drdrix> ty
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> hi
<drdrix> hows it goin
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> very good-it helps that it's Friday :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> (Voice, 1s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/XNqpZ4Am/file_29208.oga
<drdrix> true true.
<drdrix> im so bored. i miss the casino
<IrcsomeBot1> <jorgetech_spacebiker> Maybe someone has asked this already but... … Has anyone seen the upgrade notification show up in Kubuntu 19.10? A week has passed since 20.04 release and I still don't see it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I have this radeon card installed on my pc so I don't need the old nvidia drivers previously installed. Do I do just a simple "sudo apt purge nvidia* " to clean the system?
<valorie> @jorgetech_spacebiker don't know, but sudo do-release-upgrade will upgrade you
<valorie> @franzpow I would do that via systemsettings or ubuntu-driver
<valorie> so that you don't end up with no driver
<valorie>  errr, not systemsettings
<valorie> !ubuntu-driver
<valorie> !ubuntu-drivers
<valorie> !info ubuntu-driver-manager
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-driver-manager does not exist in focal
<valorie> pff
<valorie> !ubuntu-driver-manager
<valorie> grrr
<valorie> https://itsfoss.com/install-additional-drivers-ubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Mmm but I am running an amd radeon gpu right
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> How could I end with no drivers?
<IrcsomeBot1> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @valorie, @valorie I know, I just want to confirm if that still shows up graphically as the rest of Ubuntu spins. It used to show up on older versions
<valorie> it should
<valorie> but I think the switch was just flipped
<IrcsomeBot1> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @Franz Pow If you have the AMD one installed, removing the nvidia packages shouldn't do any harm
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Yes. So was the comand right?
<IrcsomeBot1> <jorgetech_spacebiker> I think so, just double chech what if uninstalls but the dependencies should be sane
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> It should remove the nvidia-driver-440
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> That I installed
<valorie> I'm no expert here so I'll stay quiet
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> If you are not an expert, I am an useless linux noob :P
<valorie> ha
<valorie> I know what I know, and otherwise try to either be helpful or silent
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @Franzpow, sudo apt purge nvidia*  is safe to run even if your only card is NVidia as the de-install process would enable Nouveau as the default driver (only exception is bleeding edge cards where firmware may not allow it boot with Nouveau).
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Thanks a lor @DarinMiller
<valorie> oh thank you, @DarinMiller I'll remember that
<IrcsomeBot1> avinash512 was added by: avinash512
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> Morning all. Wish you all a pleasant weekend
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> (Photo, 652x760) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rKHaQi0v/file_29215.jpg I need small help. Installed 20.04 today (previously was using 18.04). I see multiple sound output even though I have nothing connected to my laptop
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> On 18.04, it was showing me only one output without anything connected
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> any idea why?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Hi i don't know if I am wrong but it seems you can balance the oudio output coming from.the HDMI port and the speakers
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> So you have two outputs, not just the audio from the speakers
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> If you connect the pc with an HDMI cable you could also hear the audio of your pc in the speakers of the tv or the monitor it is being connected so you can set that audio that's named hdmi audio in the panel
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I don't know if you can hide that in the panel
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> Thank you @Franzpow . So it is more like a feature?
<alireza> when I double click the windows title bar, it does not maxmied. in windows bhvaior, It s enable to maxmize for double click. What is the problem?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> @avinash512, Kinda of I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> It's surely not a bug
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> @Franzpow, Alright. Thank you
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> You're Welcome
<alireza> Actually i want , when I click on the window title bar, change the screen to full screen or vice versa. How should i config it in kde?
<karel_> Hi guys, I'm having some trouble with my system. I'm running Kubuntu 20.04 and I've had 2 drives now boot read-only, how can I troubleshoot this?
<IrcsomeBot1> metab0y was added by: metab0y
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Hey
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> I'm getting this after doing am apt upgrade today
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> (Photo, 1280x590) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fYR8wHhU/file_29216.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WFYfEJzu/file_29217.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Can someone help me fix this?
<Zhinux> Hi Everyon, Anyone knows if it is safe to "do-release-upgrade" from kubuntu 19.10 to 20.04
<Zhinux> ?
<diogenes_> metab0y, nice mosaic :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> @diogenes_, :') can't deny that
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> A little help will be appreciated
<diogenes_> metab0y, what exactly was updated?
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> It was a big update like 350mb
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> And before you ask, yes amd drivers has an update iirc
<diogenes_> was it a distro upgrade? like 19.10 > 20.04?
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> No
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> I was already use kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Using*
<IrcsomeBot1> <rudrabali> You can edit messages :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <rudrabali> @metab0y No need to mess up with multiple lines
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> It gets reflected in irc?
<diogenes_> then it might be a kernel update, try a different kernel.
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Okay will try, also one thing whenever I log in from the lockscreen or if I change from tty to desktop session it gets better for a split second
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> @metab0y, Nope, I don't think so..
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> @Franzpow, Me neither that's why didn't edit
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Sure. Sometimes I edit the message just for telegram people
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Ah
<archaeopter> Hello! Is there such a thing as gtile for kde?
<archaeopter> Like a tiling widget with a couple of layouts and a grid?
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Kwin scripts has a few for tiling
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Couple of options: https://github.com/lingtjien/Grid-Tiling-Kwin and  https://store.kde.org/p/1309653/
<archaeopter> Hm, found one, but i kinda just want a hotkey combination leading into a grid and layout choice, not so much keyboard resize and redact, any particular recommendation, since there are numerous?
<archaeopter> Kinda like gtile lmao
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I rarely go beyond quarter and half tile as I have multiple hidpi displays, so the built in quick tile and pack options are sufficient for my purpose.
<archaeopter> If there isnt one mb ill just install sway and actually learn all the keyboard fuzz
<BluesKaj> Hiuas all
<BluesKaj> oops Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> @metab0y, I'm still unable to fix this :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Okay so I was lucky and had awesome wm installed and as a last resort I logged into that
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> And surprisingly it works
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Turns out plasma is broken
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> So how do I reinstall plasma shell
<jukebohi> The KDE Wallet starting to ask for a password that was never set .... there is the workaround that you destroy it and create a new one with a blank password. The smart thing would be to instruct the user to set a blank password before the system starts asking "what's the password you've never set?" https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=225&t=160488
<jukebohi> .. in case someone cares
<R13ose> I upgrade to 20.04 in the command line before it appeared here: https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release am I on the developer version now?
<oerheks> cat /etc/issue  would tell, or hostnamectrl status
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> jukebohi: yesterday I disabled it and I lost my wifi password so now everytime I try to connect to the wifi it asks for the password
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Is there a way to store the wifi password without enabling kdewallet?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Without writing it down everytime?
<oerheks> no, that is where kwallet is for
<jukebohi> I'm sure there is
<jukebohi> like BluesKaj likes to boast he does not use KDE Wallet. I fixed the situation by deleting the wallet and creating a wallet with a password set to empty string. This allows it to open automatically
<jukebohi> I wish there would be instructions on the distro, to set the password to an empty string to stop the lockout from happening to more and more unsuspecting Linux fans
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Mmm should try that
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> It was not asking anymore in i3wm, now it came back to ask for the password everytime I bootup kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Since I upgraded yesterday to 20.04
<BluesKaj> jukebohi, it's not boasting, I just don't see the need for kdewallet on my setup, that's all
<jukebohi> ok fine. but every normal person gets shipped a Kubuntu with the KDE Wallet enabled and the looming lockout appearing out of thin air really does a disservice to the reputation of the distro
<BluesKaj> not everyone uses chrome either, normal or otherwise
<R13ose> oerheks: what should the output be if on developer version?
<oerheks> R13ose,  the version that is not out, 20.10 groovy gorillabeast
<oerheks> you could find that out simply
<oerheks> all i know for now, the -d option gives 20.04
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> but i would wait
<R13ose> For?
<R13ose> When I do cat /etc/issue it says Ubuntu 20.04 LTS \n \l
<oerheks> there you go
<R13ose> Even if I updated early, I am fine?
<oerheks> yes, you are on the final release, with all the early bugs still in it, see the releasenotes
<R13ose> When you said wait, what should I have waited for?
<oerheks> for the upgrade path to be released
<R13ose> Oh
<oerheks> it is LTS, not a minor version
<R13ose> Ok
<BluesKaj> @Franzpow, I have my laptop wifi configured with a pw in wificonfigure (right click on wifi icon in the system tray) in wifi security, this is without kdewallet enabled in system settings.
<IrcsomeBot1> whyuwic was added by: whyuwic
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Hey how do I reinstall kde (desktop environment) completely?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: you won't believe me but I tried that yesterday and that didn't work
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I manually inserted the password and it did not save it
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> @metab0y, Guys I fixed it
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> In compositor settings changed rendering back-end to xrender
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> It even fixed my old problem of never waking up from sleep
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Is there a "better" wireless driver than the out of the box one?
<LevZagatov> Excuse me, but how to register in kmail? I tried Profile but it hasn't a password inputer (sorry about my English).
<masonbee-M> I wrote a guide once if that is any help....https://masonbee.nz/posteo-setup-for-kmail-contacts-and-calendar/
<masonbee-M> It's posteo but should work for other imap mail accounts.
<IrcsomeBot1> Cratosk was added by: Cratosk
<asn_> names
<asn_> whoops
<IrcsomeBot1> Matt Vogeler was added by: Matt Vogeler
<IrcsomeBot1> <Matt Vogeler> Anyone having problems with 20.04 on a laptop with a docking station when it comes to displays.  I have to manually go into Display Config to add external monitors or turn them off depending on if I am using the docking station or not.  I just did a search and did not see a reported bug.
<zhinux> Hello all, I'm on kubuntu 19.10 with kde plasma 5.18.3 - keep getting this stuck notification from org.kde.kded5 "getting updates" "getting distribution upgrade information"
<zhinux> Also "refreshing package cache"
<zhinux> maybe 10+ notifs
<zhinux> and it won't stop
<zhinux> so I just hide the windows
<zhinux> but I wonder if it's not a more severe bug
<zhinux> Thanks in advance if you have any clue in what may cause that
#kubuntu 2020-05-10
<IrcsomeBot1> <mythio> (Photo, 1280x722) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Uftq9zV0/file_29253.jpg I just upgraded to 20.04, and my old installed packages are shown as obsolete. What to do now?
<IrcsomeBot1> juancamilosanchez was added by: juancamilosanchez
<IrcsomeBot1> code 长东水 was added by: code 长东水
<IrcsomeBot1> SantiagoRubioN was added by: SantiagoRubioN
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I'm copying from one USB hard drive to  another, and the rate is so pitifully slow... why???   I'm measuring it with atop, and it's just.. like.. under 3 MB/s
<Roey> <Roey> I'm copying from one USB hard drive to  another, and the rate is so pitifully slow... why???   I'm measuring it with atop, and it's just.. like.. under 3 MB/s
<Roey> <Roey> how can I see which USB level the devices ar econnected at? maybe I connected one of them to a usb2 port??
<IrcsomeBot1> franz was added by: franz
<IrcsomeBot1> <Pa1> Ubuntu Studio is switching to KDE 😊
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Wow cool
 * manoj heu
 * manoj hahs
<fru> hi, i updated to 20.04 and Kubuntu starts with a black screen and cursor
<fru> anyone wants to help me ? ^^
<fru> man., this is like a ghost town. im shivering
<IrcsomeBot1> Danielw2904 was added by: Danielw2904
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<xnat834-M> The upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 was a breeze for me as not the most technical user. Really nice!
<xnat834-M> If only the Linux support for Bay Trail was better. I have an old netbook where I tried Kubuntu on and it worked really well, but the sound quality with headphones is horrible. I guess the support for the audio hardware in that device is lacking in Linux.
<xnat834-M> Would be so nice to switch from Windows 10 to Kubuntu on that tiny netbook, but without proper audio, I can't use it for my learning purposes. :(
<xnat834-M> The only hardware piece remaining on Windows...
<BluesKaj> xnat834-M, check the audio levels in alsamixer
<xnat834-M> I tried that, every channel (f that is what they are called) in a console menu. There is always a very annoying background noise with the audio, like everything was recorded with a horrible microphone beforehand.
<xnat834-M> Similar to this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/406313/alsa-remarkably-horrible-sound-output-on-headphones
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Have you tried searching on google for someone that has the same problem with your computer?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Maybe someone found a solution
<xnat834-M> If I know for sure that the hardware works properly under Windows 10, would that mean it can really only be wrong mixer settings?
<BluesKaj> sounds like overload distortion ..make sure your levels are lower than 80% and pulseaudio control is set to 100% or lower
<IrcsomeBot1> <Jeepeo> @fru, Same
<xnat834-M> Interesting, that topic might be what I have to try out. My in-ears have an integrated microphone, so maybe something is wrong with that microphone.
<xnat834-M> "Holy cow, that was a good idea. It led me to discover something which I guess must be important! I plugged a pair of earphones (those small things) into the front slot and tested just as I did with the headphone. But when I unmuted the 'Headphones' in mixer, I accidentally pressed the . or , key, which only unmuted one channel. And sound got right! I could hear everything just as supposed to. I tried toggling only the
<xnat834-M> other channel: same result. When I toggle both with m, I'm still getting the inaudible speech effect. The same happens with the headphones!"
<xnat834-M> I'll try that!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Cratosk> lspci -nnk | grep -i -EA3 "3d|display|vga" … 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Raven Ridge [Radeon Vega Series / Radeon Vega Mobile Series] [1002:15dd] (rev c4) …         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Raven Ridge [Radeon Vega Series / Radeon Vega Mobile Series] [103c:8496] …         Kernel driver in use: amdgpu …         Kernel modules: amdgpu … -- … 04:00.7 Non-VGA uncl
<IrcsomeBot1> device [0000]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Raven/Raven2/Renoir Sensor Fusion Hub [1022:15e4] …         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Raven/Raven2/Renoir Sensor Fusion Hub [103c:8496] … 05:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1022:7901] (rev 61) …         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [103c:8496]
<IrcsomeBot1> <Cratosk> can anyone help me to install amd gpu driver
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> eihu)i7ohgh3oY
<tomreyn> bauchhaus: that's not the right place to post your password ;)
<tomreyn> Cratosk: can you post this to a pastebin?
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> tomreyn: sorry. Now you just need to find out what it is for :D
<tomreyn> @Cratosk: i tried to make it readable here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mpNsKNyz88/ - you seem to already have the "amdgpu" driver (module) managing this card, so this appears to be setup properly.
<tomreyn> bauchhaus: :) usually when people do it it's for nickserv (but then, since you wrote this, it probably isn't or you changed it by now). but i admit i don't care enough to find out.
<IrcsomeBot1> grijesh898 was added by: grijesh898
<IrcsomeBot1> <grijesh898> Hi I am unable to see resolution for my monitor when I try to add custom resolution through xandr --addmode it's says unrecognised option '1360'
<IrcsomeBot1> <Cratosk> @IrcsomeBot bro not able to use any gpu service like Genymotion LinkenSphere or any app they useing gpu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Cratosk> if anyone can solved this problem m ready to pay
<IrcsomeBot1> <Cratosk> libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to open radeonsi (search paths /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri:\$${ORIGIN}/dri:/usr/lib/dri) … libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi … libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to open radeonsi (search paths /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri:\$${ORIGIN}/dri:/usr/lib/dri) … libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi … libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to open swrast (search paths
<IrcsomeBot1> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri:\$${ORIGIN}/dri:/usr/lib/dri) … libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast … ./LinkenSphere: symbol lookup error: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined symbol: FT_Done_MM_Var
<IrcsomeBot1> <Cratosk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tFwxTMyc4f/
<christophe_> hello guys, I have a problem with kubuntu 20.04, when I close my laptop screen, it deactivates the touchpad and I can't find a way to reactivate it... Do you guys know any workaround ?
<christophe_> I looked into the "touchpad" configuration app and in the energy settings, and I didn't find anything related to my problem
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Touchpad fails to turn on when laptop is re-opened?
<christophe_> exactly, I just edited "global shortcuts -> KDE Daemon" to have one that activates touchpad
<christophe_> I have no fn+button to toggle touchpad on my laptop
<IrcsomeBot1> <Cratosk> @Cratosk, anyone help me ???????????????
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> cratos, I have no experience with AMD cards, sorry.  Maybe check in the ubuntu forums as this is a general issue not specific to the DE.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @christophe_> exactly, I just edited "global shortcuts -, What type of touchpad (System Settings -> Input Devices -> Touchpad -> Device)
<christophe_> @DarinMiller SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<Dragnslcr> Has anyone else had a problem in 19.10 with a few breeze packages being held back when trying to do an apt upgrade?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @christophe_, I have 2 laptops, one with Elan touchpad the other with Synaptics.  Both work fine after waking the laptop.  I tested tested Synaptics both on Wayland and X and again it works fine.  So I am not sure how to troubleshoot your TP.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @Dragnslcr, I don't have any systems on 19.10 anymore. Which packages are held back?
<Dragnslcr> breeze breeze-cursor-theme kde-style-breeze kwin-style-breeze qml-module-qtquick-controls-styles-breeze
<christophe_> is it possible to toggle off the touchpad deactivation when closing laptop ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Something like this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/844151/enable-disable-touchpad
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> need to go... bbl
<xnat834-M> I managed to somehow break my desktop
<xnat834-M> I see everyone folder in my home directory on my desktop now, but it wasn't like that before
<xnat834-M> Can I somehow unlike them?
<xnat834-M> Where are desktop links stored?
<christophe_> thank you @DarinMiller bye
<xnat834-M> unlink*
<Dragnslcr> xnat834-M- I think that's a setting somewhere, let me see if I can find it
<xnat834-M> Yes, I think so, too, because now every time I create a new folder, it pops up on my desktop :D
<xnat834-M> It's a mess right now lol!
<Dragnslcr> Is it a Folder View widget on your desktop?
<Dragnslcr> Or did you change the layout from Desktop to Folder View?
<xnat834-M> I think I found something: Right-click on the desktop, then "Customize layout"
<xnat834-M> Then pick the Layout "Desktop"
<Dragnslcr> Yup, that sounds about right
<xnat834-M> Yes, I think that's what happened! :)
<Dragnslcr> The exact details probably depend on your version of Kubuntu
<xnat834-M> So "Folder View" means it just shows me the folders in my home directory on my desktop, right?
<xnat834-M> And the "Desktop" view means I can link there what I want myself
<Dragnslcr> You can change which directory it points to
<ZeZu> I have the nvidia / chrome buffer corruption bug,  at least I believe it's only chrome now ( I know it used to affect more ).   Does anyone know how to fix?   I recall the only fix before was to restart plasma w. ctrl+alt+bkspc  (that key doesn't seem to be the same anymore) , but I'd rather not have to if there is another fix.
<xnat834-M> Ahh
<Dragnslcr> No, Desktop view will give you a blank desktop to put widgets on
<Dragnslcr> You can add a Folder View widget to it, though
<Dragnslcr> Looks like you can add widgets to a Folder View layout, too
<Dragnslcr> So I guess the only real difference is if you want the files to spread across the entire desktop or if you want to be able to keep them in a small area
<alongside> hi! i would like to install kubuntu along side another distro, but the installer can't detected the other install. probably because it's encrypted... could anyone point me to docs about how to achieve this?
<tomreyn> alongside: you'D need to use a software which can resize the file systems and partitions of the existing OS installation, so that you'll have additional unpartitioned space available to install kubuntu to.
<alongside> thanks tomreyn! i suppose i'd have to do that from within that encrypted boot aswell?
<tomreyn> alongside: gparted and gnome disks should be able to do so, but it can also be done with CLI utilities. make sure you have complete, current, proven restorable backups before you start.
<alongside> many thanks tomreyn!
<tomreyn> alongside: usually you'll want to do it from a different system, not from the running system. but you will need to open the crypto layer
<tomreyn> alongside: when i said gparted and gdisk can do it i forgot about the encryption layer, this may not be possible with gui tools. not sure.
<alongside> thanks tomreyn... i'm struggling to find documentation from someone who might have tried...
<alongside> but i think i'll just dejadup my important stuff and go for a monoboot. Totally convinced by the liveboot that i wont boot back into the old install
<alongside> see you on the otherside :) thanks again!
<katnip> deja dup is a fantastic tool
<GLAT-agent> I am selling GNU/Linux licenses
<GLAT-agent> $99 for single computer
<GLAT-agent> $49 for each computer if purchasing for 25 or more machines
<virtuald> very funny you wildebeest
<Dragnslcr> GLAT-agent- you should advertise in #ubuntu too
<Dragnslcr> Haha, it worked
<user|80873> i have a q
<user|80873> installed themes not wiev in themes enu in kde
<user|80873> menu
